# **Hermes Chat**



## mistikat

Continued from here.


----------



## ck21

A new thread!  Woo-hoo!


----------



## Mindi B

And. . . we're off!
LDM, the "eat me" "drink me" brainstorm came from csshopper.  I WISH I could take credit for it, but alas, all I came up with was a take-home dodo.


----------



## ouija board

Woohoo! Post number 4!!


----------



## India

We are a "chatty" group, aren't we!


----------



## HermesWatcher

luckydogmom, your senior project presentation is just so beau-ti-ful! did you make it yourself?


----------



## bjostone

That senior project is incredible.   So much talent.................and a great mom!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi B said:


> And. . . we're off!
> LDM, the "eat me" "drink me" brainstorm came from csshopper.  I WISH I could take credit for it, but alas, all I came up with was a take-home dodo.



Yep, I have fallen down the rabbit hole! Well you both gave great ideas


----------



## Luckydogmom

HermesWatcher said:


> luckydogmom, your senior project presentation is just so beau-ti-ful! did you make it yourself?



Oh goodness no, that is simply a photo of my DS with his car as he was leaving to give his senior presentation. I just "water colored" the photo for a fun vintage look!


----------



## HermesWatcher

Luckydogmom said:


> Oh goodness no, that is simply a photo of my DS with his car as he was leaving to give his senior presentation. I just "water colored" the photo for a fun vintage look!



well, that's lovely anyway, even if it's only water colored; I wouldn't be able to even color that!


----------



## India

I could never even "paint by numbers"!  It's fabulous!


----------



## bjostone

I can paint by numbers............does that count for anything?


----------



## etoupebirkin

LDM,

I was about to be VERY impressed. It's really a lovely picture.I was thinking you are really a creative whomever woman. Watercolors are hard. I was a painting major in college for two years until I switched over to graphic design.

Now, I'm thinking what a cool app. And you are still a wonder woman in my book. Congrats on Kirby Senior project.

I have about 1000 irons in the fire right now, including converting my sitting room into a "girl cave."

My love to all.


----------



## ck21

I want a girl cave!  (Though I guess my closet might count!)


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> I want a girl cave!  (Though I guess my closet might count!)



That's in essence what I'm doing-- converting/expanding a room into a closet--treasure room--oasis. My sitting room was the most ill used space in my house--and we don't have the room for underutilized spaces. My house is not a McMansion. I want a pretty and peaceful place to read and knit. I've been moving my H collection to the sitting room. I got rid of a huge desk. 

My synagogue is having a yard sale this weekend. I'm getting rid of all kinds of junk--Dance Dance Revolution pads and all those silly instruments that has not been touched in 4 years-- I forget the name of the program that they went with. It was the rage a few years ago. Perfect Yard Sale fodder.

I found a really cool armless sofa at Crate and Barrel. I want to get something that's a little custom and was quoted a price verbally by a sales person who was evidently not fluent with the line. When I went to order tonight. My "custom" order was $1K more than I was verbally quoted. I also found a great pole lamp and mirror. So now I'm off to write to the store manager. I will pay the extra $ for the sofa if needed. But this would be the last time I purchase something from them. I was there till after 9 pm today.

So I need to think of my best case to the SM. 

I also found the perfect rug cashmere throw and curtains, too.


----------



## csshopper

Luckydogmom said:


> Oh goodness no, that is simply a photo of my DS with his car as he was leaving to give his senior presentation. I just "water colored" the photo for a fun vintage look!



Loved the look of this and didn't know it could be done, being technologically challenged....Is this an application from Apple?[


----------



## HermesWatcher

etoupebirkin said:


> That's in essence what I'm doing-- converting/expanding a room into a closet--treasure room--oasis. My sitting room was the most ill used space in my house--and we don't have the room for underutilized spaces. My house is not a McMansion. I want a pretty and peaceful place to read and knit. I've been moving my H collection to the sitting room. I got rid of a huge desk.
> 
> My synagogue is having a yard sale this weekend. I'm getting rid of all kinds of junk--Dance Dance Revolution pads and all those silly instruments that has not been touched in 4 years-- I forget the name of the program that they went with. It was the rage a few years ago. Perfect Yard Sale fodder.
> 
> I found a really cool armless sofa at Crate and Barrel. I want to get something that's a little custom and was quoted a price verbally by a sales person who was evidently not fluent with the line. When I went to order tonight. My "custom" order was $1K more than I was verbally quoted. I also found a great pole lamp and mirror. So now I'm off to write to the store manager. I will pay the extra $ for the sofa if needed. But this would be the last time I purchase something from them. I was there till after 9 pm today.
> 
> So I need to think of my best case to the SM.
> 
> I also found the perfect rug cashmere throw and curtains, too.



I love the way you describe your projected treasure room for h collection: I can almost see it. 
entering on tiptoe in your daily experiences and lives makes me love the states even more than I possibly could. 
I imagine your houses and almost feel I was there. 
thank you all for letting me read, god bless the usa.


----------



## India

I had a "girl cave" when we lived in LA.  I preferred to call it "a room of ones own" a la Virginia Woolf.  It was a small room at the top of the stairs.  It had one window - a casement that opened into the room.  Outside, was a lemon tree espaliered on the side of the house - when in bloom, the fragrance was heavenly.  On one wall, was a long built-in counter - held my sewing machine and typewriter (this was in 1982!).  The opposite wall, was all closets for storage.  I had an ironing board set up on the short wall opposite the window.  And in front of the window, I had a club chair and ottoman with a small table beside it.  

When I'd had enough of pets/children/husband, I would retreat to my room and read or just sit.  It was SO wonderful!  Yes, I have an entire house to myself today, but there was something about that room...

I think I was taken by it due to having been a room hostess for a charity decorator show house in St Louis a couple of years before.  It was the Edgar Queeny house on their country estate which was left to St Louis County for a wonderful park (Mr Queeny was the son of the founder of Monsanto Chemicals and later it's president).  This is a picture of the house.  The room I was in was where that round window is over the front portico.  It was a perfect little retreat sitting room and I was enchanted.


----------



## bjostone

Oh India how beautiful!    How I wish ............ I was supposed to get a "space of my own"....I shall continue to dream on.       EB a woman cave, I love it, kinda like in the pre historic days when we had our clubs to bop things (like men or food) which we would bring home.

If I am not making sense it is cuz made an adjustment with meds.  Probs spelling.     Everything is ok,! Just checking in to make sure all the Peeps are. Ok.

Hail to the Peeps!


----------



## Luckydogmom

etoupebirkin said:


> LDM,
> 
> I was about to be VERY impressed. It's really a lovely picture.I was thinking you are really a creative whomever woman. Watercolors are hard. I was a painting major in college for two years until I switched over to graphic design.
> 
> Now, I'm thinking what a cool app. And you are still a wonder woman in my book. Congrats on Kirby Senior project.
> 
> I have about 1000 irons in the fire right now, including converting my sitting room into a "girl cave."
> 
> My love to all.




Thanks EB! Kirby is thrilled to be finished with his year long project! 
I love playing around with photos, the apps available make it so easy now.
I do love to water color but it's fun to create this way as well.
With Kirby about to graduate I think I may have to pay you a visit and hang out in your "girl cave"!


----------



## Luckydogmom

csshopper said:


> Loved the look of this and didn't know it could be done, being technologically challenged....Is this an application from Apple?[



Oh CSS it's so easy! The APP is called waterlogue. You need to try it!


----------



## HermesWatcher

India said:


> I had a "girl cave" when we lived in LA.  I preferred to call it "a room of ones own" a la Virginia Woolf.  It was a small room at the top of the stairs.  It had one window - a casement that opened into the room.  Outside, was a lemon tree espaliered on the side of the house - when in bloom, the fragrance was heavenly.  On one wall, was a long built-in counter - held my sewing machine and typewriter (this was in 1982!).  The opposite wall, was all closets for storage.  I had an ironing board set up on the short wall opposite the window.  And in front of the window, I had a club chair and ottoman with a small table beside it.
> 
> When I'd had enough of pets/children/husband, I would retreat to my room and read or just sit.  It was SO wonderful!  Yes, I have an entire house to myself today, but there was something about that room...
> 
> I think I was taken by it due to having been a room hostess for a charity decorator show house in St Louis a couple of years before.  It was the Edgar Queeny house on their country estate which was left to St Louis County for a wonderful park (Mr Queeny was the son of the founder of Monsanto Chemicals and later it's president).  This is a picture of the house.  The room I was in was where that round window is over the front portico.  It was a perfect little retreat sitting room and I was enchanted.



enjoyed reading this, thanks for sharing


----------



## India

Well, one "graduation" down and one to go!  DGS2 had his "5th Grade Recognition" ceremony last night.  He looked adorable!  The boy has quite a style about him.  He wore blue/wht seersucker bermuda shorts, a pink/wht checked shirt, Vineyard Vines bow tie, and a navy blazer.  Also leather flip flops.  He was one of the more dressed up students - many showed up with an untucked shirt on and a pair of jeans or khakis.  Many of the parents were similarly dressed.  UGH!  He was quite pleased with himself.  

Four years ago, a friend of DD (I used to work with this girl when she turned 16 and could work part-time at Laura Ashley a million years ago - also know her parents quite well), lost her 8 yr old son to a random attack of meningitis.  It was devastating to everyone.  He was quite a unique boy - a true naturalist.  His mother quickly learned to always check his pockets as there could be a frog or lizard or garter snake in there.  He attended the public school my two grandsons have gone to.

So, his parents established an award for a boy and a girl in his memory.  It's a science award, but not for the student with the highest grade in science, but one who truly loves/lives nature.  One of DGS2's best friends (since nursery school!) won it last night.  This is a boy who has severe learning disabilities - went to a special school for such for 3 years and just returned to his elementary school this year.  He won it and could not have been more pleased if he'd won the Nobel prize for science.  He's a dear little boy and he and DGS have spent many hours together mucking around in a couple of neighborhood creeks.  His parents know the parents of the little boy in whose memory it was given - they go to the same church, and I know they will be thrilled.  It gave DD and me goose bumps and many tears when he won that award.

So, onward and upward!  Tomorrow morning, is DGS1's 8th grade graduation.  It will be a mob scene - very large middle school.  It's both a neighborhood middle school (very poor - think burned out buildings) and a math and science magnet school so it will truly be a socio/economic cross section.  Afterwards, ten families are getting together for a luncheon at a restaurant near downtown - should be fun.  Most of these boys are going on to the math/science magnet HS which is one of the top magnet schools in the country - all very smart children.

Now, to get to rehab and back so the plumber can come replace the main shut-off valve for all the water in the house.  Discovered yesterday, that the shut-off valve for the toilet in the first floor guest bathroom was leaking - warped the wood floor behind the toilet - too much bother to replace.  So plumber came quickly.  We then discovered that the main valve was leaking slightly.  I do NOT need for that to go and flood my basement while I'm on the Vineyard!!!  

I can't wait for Sun morning to skip church and sleep-in.  It's been a FULL week!


----------



## Mindi B

These graduations are bittersweet occasions, India.  Thank you for sharing these stories!  And whew! that the leak was found now.  Definitely not the kind of thing you want going on when you're away.  Coming home from a vacation is always a bit stressful to me, as I think, "Gosh, I hope nothing went pear-shaped in the house over the last few days. . . ."
Gloomy day today, but supposed to improve later.  I know rain is good, but I feel like I need a few bright days in a row, please.
Sending affection out to the Peeps.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> These graduations are bittersweet occasions, India.  Thank you for sharing these stories!  And whew! that the leak was found now.  Definitely not the kind of thing you want going on when you're away.  Coming home from a vacation is always a bit stressful to me, as I think, "Gosh, I hope nothing went pear-shaped in the house over the last few days. . . ."
> Gloomy day today, but supposed to improve later.  I know rain is good, but I feel like I need a few bright days in a row, please.
> Sending affection out to the Peeps.



Oh Mindi, tote a couple of buckets of water and come see us in parched California! It's to hit the "century mark" by the weekend. Love the euphemisms the weather people give us so we don't really think about the fact it will be miserably HOT.

BTW, how's Miss Olive doing since her surgery?


----------



## ck21

Totally off topic.  Some people are just not nice.  The woman at our homeowner's association is in the running for rudest woman ever.  Could we discuss a mailbox dilemma in a civilized manner?  Nope.  She started yelling about how she wishes they had never gotten involved.  I asked her not to yell.  She kept yelling, explaining that a mailbox is only $10.  She was yelling about $10, and then hung up on me.  

I was only asking if they would first make room for our mailbox and then provide one.  (They centered three mailboxes on the post they installed and is built for 4.  We're the oddball--the only home that was part of a former, now defunct association.  I acknowledged that this is an unusual situation and asked for a compromise (um..like you install the boxes correctly and in order??).  Ugh.

This is a grown woman, at least chronologically.  Oy.


----------



## Mindi B

ck, you are right. People are too often not nice. And not infrequently wacko as well. I wish I knew better how to handle them. Can't live with 'em, can't slap 'em upside the head. At least, that's what the police officer told me.


----------



## Mindi B

csshopper, Miss Olive is doing great, and thank you for asking. Full to the brim with attitude, that girl.


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> ck, you are right. People are too often not nice. And not infrequently wacko as well. I wish I knew better how to handle them. Can't live with 'em, can't slap 'em upside the head. At least, that's what the police officer told me.




Yes, she is crazeeeee!  The way we figure it is that she inherited the family business without having the sense or personality to run it.

We are going to happily plod along with our big, beautiful non-conforming mailbox.  Yep, we're rebels!


----------



## ck21

Mindi-as for dealing with the wackos, I first try to check myself and make sure I'm being reasonable.  I think I'm a tough, tenacious cookie, and I always want to make sure I haven't gone a little too far.  After that, all bets are off.  I'll be kind, respectful and firm.  Then run like hell.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Discretion is the better part of valor.  And if discretion fails, retreat!


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, the senior project photo is gorgeous!  Love it!   Yes, I'd love that recipe!   Sounds yummy!

EB, a girl cave is sounds wonderful!   Good for you!  I'm also about using space wisely.  And I love, love redecorating.   I'm a pillow changer...pillows can bring new life to a room...also rugs!   I think my second career should be design and interior decorating!


----------



## Mindi B

It is fuzzy season here.  Some tree or other releases masses of seeds all clad in fuzzy coats that fill the air and cover the ground like snow.  Fuzziness everywhere.  Like the usual dog fur isn't enough.
Happy Friday to the Peeps!


----------



## India

Cottonwood trees, Mindi?

Being picked up in a half hour to go to DGS1's 8th grade graduation.  Yesterday, was Awards Day and he won several, including one of the fun ones - Best Dressed.  Considering how they dress at his school, it wasn't hard!  He decided this spring to go total preppy and wore bermuda shorts and a Brooks Bros shirt with the sleeves rolled up and his LLBean Blucher mocs everyday.  A big improvement over the typical dress of nylon running shorts and a t-shirt that most of the boys wear.  He's not afraid to be his own person - I'm glad.


----------



## Mindi B

Yup, I'm sure that's it, India.  You can tell I'm quite the botanist. 
Your grandchildren sound like a great group of individuals.  It is nice to hear about kids who are smart and confident.  Makes me feel a little more hopeful about the future.


----------



## bjostone

India, I love that look when a kid takes something traditional and then just puts an "edgey" (SP?) spin on it.    Requires creativity and confidence to pull it off.   Congrats!


 Suggestion here, for those of us who are familiar with the ugly dance of "C", the book/movie "The Fault in Our Stars" could be  painful.   The book  was painful for me, but I loved it.   Cried, hid under the covers, but kept going back to it, and re-reading passages.


I believe that "The Fault in Our Star" opens as a movie today.   I have never found a movie which I have liked as much as the actual book.   "Just sayin' " this may be a book you would want to read before seeing the movie.


Winding down school.............DS has announced waning interest in hockey.   How many years?   5 - 7 - 9?   Driving, supporting, paying?   What does a parent do?   Cannot raise quitters, although I share his concern with "checking"  .............. the same safety concerns arise with Lacrosse, Football, Water Polo, etc?     Am not sure how to handle this.   I have done many things I have not wanted to do...... but risk physical injury for a sport?  This is why I said, "Golf, tennis, swimming, please kids"  to no avail.  Peeps help, please.    


Also need more guidance.    I know that some Peeps or TPF ers have "edited" their H possessions (and others) through sales.  I have to "EDIT", it is ridiculous the numbers of unworn items I have.  How do I do that?  Is there a thread?  Advise?  


And finally, for now, DD does not want to return to current private school......issues there re:  other students.   Not pretty, and I understand and agree with her choice.   Here is part of my dilemma ............one private school which may consider me without laughter is the school which DS will attend this Sept.   (DS and DD are twins.)   DD "wants her own life"..... DS school has a  total of 45 students in the grade with 3 classes.   Should I do this?  Put them both in that school  or call in favors to see if I can get on the list at another school which DS will not attend and I don't know.


Last item, had to give DD's current school a  deposit for school year 9/14 - 6/15 with the remaining amt of tuition due whether or not DD attends.   Is that typical for private schools?  Its called  "Liquidated damages"?  Input?   Please, it seems so excessive.


Help  Peeps, ....................hope all are well.   Am always concerned re:  health stuff.    BTW what ever happened with the herons?   Did they all fly off?   LdM's Dad the Pirate?  EB?   Lu?  the rest of my dear Peeps?  I assume Mindi's vertigo is gone...............
xoxo


----------



## India

Bj, you've got some big decisions to make!  Did you buy tuition insurance for DD's school?  If not and you've signed a contact they most likely will make you pay.  I can only imagine how much tuition is in LA.  Perhaps DD needs to stick it out there - she's old enough to understand tuition deadlines.  She can apply to change this coming year - lots of time to find some good choices.

As for quitting a spirt - we were just talking about this at DGS1's graduation luncheon today.  I remember when my son decided to give up swimming when he got to college - he had started in 1st grade.  He loved his water polo but was just plane "swum out".  It broke my heart but at 18, he knew what he wanted to do. Hard decision...

Well ladies, I know you've been waiting for the girls fashion report on KY 5th and 8th grade graduations! I'm here to tell you that the hottest trend is slinky high in front- long in back dresses worn with very high clunky sandals.  My daughter and I cracked up it was so prevalent!  There were also some TINY little Asian girls wearing 5" heels - at 14, they could barely totter across the stage and the looked about 7 they were so little.

It's always interesting to see children who have or about to turn 14 and the variety of sizes and shapes, all from looking 7 to looking 18 and all points in between.  My DGS seems tall to me but not in comparison with many of the boys.  At the luncheon afterwards with 10 families, he was one of the few whose voice has not yet changed and who does not yet shave at least his upper lip.  Of course, his father who is turning 50 next week looks about 35.


----------



## ck21

Bonnie-I have been wanting to read/see "Fault in the stars", but naturally it's never available at the library and I have such a hard time getting out to movies.  I'll get on the waiting list at the library for the book!

Interested to see what others say in terms of selling.  I've found it pretty easy to sell smaller items.  In the H world, I think that's $1500 or less.  I have a few larger items, and I would love tips, especially given the earlier discussion on the insurance (or lack thereof) with the various shipping companies.

Beautiful day here!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I took my old boy, Milo, to his cardiologist today to have his heart checked. He's had a very slight cough the last few days, and I was worried his murmur, diagnosed 4 years ago when he was ten, had worsened. After auscultation, and x-rays, was told his heart is stable, but free floating fluid showed up. The internist did a sonogram, and discovered tumors in his liver and spleen. He has very aggressive hemangiosarcoma. I'm still in shock, but am determined to see this as bonus time with my precious boy. Please give all your pups and extra biscuit tonight in honor of my brave boy.


----------



## bjostone

Cavalier Girl said:


> I took my old boy, Milo, to his cardiologist today to have his heart checked. He's had a very slight cough the last few days, and I was worried his murmur, diagnosed 4 years ago when he was ten, had worsened. After auscultation, and x-rays, was told his heart is stable, but free floating fluid showed up. The internist did a sonogram, and discovered tumors in his liver and spleen. He has very aggressive hemangiosarcoma. I'm still in shock, but am determined to see this as bonus time with my precious boy. Please give all your pups and extra biscuit tonight in honor of my brave boy.


WILL DO! xoxo


----------



## ouija board

Cavalier Girl said:


> I took my old boy, Milo, to his cardiologist today to have his heart checked. He's had a very slight cough the last few days, and I was worried his murmur, diagnosed 4 years ago when he was ten, had worsened. After auscultation, and x-rays, was told his heart is stable, but free floating fluid showed up. The internist did a sonogram, and discovered tumors in his liver and spleen. He has very aggressive hemangiosarcoma. I'm still in shock, but am determined to see this as bonus time with my precious boy. Please give all your pups and extra biscuit tonight in honor of my brave boy.




Dear CG, I'm so sorry to hear about Milo. I hope you have as many bonus days with your brave boy as possible


----------



## chaneljewel

Cavalier Girl said:


> I took my old boy, Milo, to his cardiologist today to have his heart checked. He's had a very slight cough the last few days, and I was worried his murmur, diagnosed 4 years ago when he was ten, had worsened. After auscultation, and x-rays, was told his heart is stable, but free floating fluid showed up. The internist did a sonogram, and discovered tumors in his liver and spleen. He has very aggressive hemangiosarcoma. I'm still in shock, but am determined to see this as bonus time with my precious boy. Please give all your pups and extra biscuit tonight in honor of my brave boy.



I'm so sorry...enjoy Milo and give him the quality days that he deserves.  Take care.


----------



## ck21

CG--I am so sorry.  A tumor on the spleen is what took our sweet Magic.  

Enjoy your time with dear Milo.


----------



## csshopper

CG, my heart goes out to you. Milo knows he is wrapped in your love and you will do your best for him. 

Shed tears just last night for a dear friend who's dog was diagnosed yesterday with the same condition.  Hadn't known about the disease until then, it is devastating.


----------



## Mindi B

CG, you know there are many here who understand.  I have no words, just a virtual hug and my loving thoughts for you and for Milo.


----------



## India

CG, I'm just sick for you.  Yes, a complete shock.  We just don't expect Cavaliers to get cancer, unlike some breeds who are prone to it.  

I know you will always do what is absolutely the best for this boy and he always gets lots and lots of love from you.  

Such a shame...


----------



## bjostone

it is because I do not know what to say, and my actual fear that I may say the "wrong thing" that sometimes I do not say anything, and say little or nothing.   xoxo  not much help..........


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> I took my old boy, Milo, to his cardiologist today to have his heart checked. He's had a very slight cough the last few days, and I was worried his murmur, diagnosed 4 years ago when he was ten, had worsened. After auscultation, and x-rays, was told his heart is stable, but free floating fluid showed up. The internist did a sonogram, and discovered tumors in his liver and spleen. He has very aggressive hemangiosarcoma. I'm still in shock, but am determined to see this as bonus time with my precious boy. Please give all your pups and extra biscuit tonight in honor of my brave boy.



OH CG!!!! My heart breaks for you.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Cavalier Girl said:


> I took my old boy, Milo, to his cardiologist today to have his heart checked. He's had a very slight cough the last few days, and I was worried his murmur, diagnosed 4 years ago when he was ten, had worsened. After auscultation, and x-rays, was told his heart is stable, but free floating fluid showed up. The internist did a sonogram, and discovered tumors in his liver and spleen. He has very aggressive hemangiosarcoma. I'm still in shock, but am determined to see this as bonus time with my precious boy. Please give all your pups and extra biscuit tonight in honor of my brave boy.



CG, my heart breaks after reading your very sad news about Milo. Please know you and Milo are in my thoughts and prayers. I am so sorry CG. Sending you both tons of hugs and heaps of comfort!! XOXO


----------



## Luckydogmom

I need to catch up tomorrow, this week has been a bit full. Tonight is the big night, The Prom!
Parent photo party, dinner for 32 kids then after party, it all begins at 5:00. 
I will share some photos and fun details later
My wacky "Alice In Wonderland" ideas are falling into place, I hope.
XO to all ...


----------



## csshopper

bjostone said:


> it is because I do not know what to say, and my actual fear that I may say the "wrong thing" that sometimes I do not say anything, and say little or nothing.   xoxo  not much help..........



bonnie, I think you are far more eloquent than you give yourself credit for, your caring, loving responses come through loud and clear.

Have been thinking a lot about your post yesterday re: children. Wish there were magic words of wisdom, but so  much of what you decide depends on your children and you know them best. Can only offer a virtual hug as you struggle to find the best solutions.

Your question about Hermes is much easier to answer. There are threads on Editing bags and losing interest in scarves etc.  But, you may have already read them.


----------



## bjostone

csshopper said:


> bonnie, I think you are far more eloquent than you give yourself credit for, your caring, loving responses come through loud and clear.
> 
> Have been thinking a lot about your post yesterday re: children. Wish there were magic words of wisdom, but so  much of what you decide depends on your children and you know them best. Can only offer a virtual hug as you struggle to find the best solutions.
> 
> Your question about Hermes is much easier to answer. There are threads on Editing bags and losing interest in scarves etc.  But, you may have already read them.





Thank You Csshopper, this is not the first time you have sent kindness my way.  I am truly grateful for you generosity and that of the Peeps.  Since my way of venting sadness is probably different from others,  I try to bevery careful not to exacerbate anyone's space or pain.  I do not know what to do, but with your positive vibes and hug it will become clear.   thank you, me


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you all for the well wishes.  My sweet boy is stretched out beside me, sound asleep.  

He and I drove to the river this morning to check on the osprey eggs.  All three hatched, but only two have survived so far.   I hated to disturb them.....it was obviously breakfast time...........


----------



## Mindi B

Baby birds are the cutest ugly things ever.  I think that looking at a young bird, especially before it's fledged, it is easy to agree that birds and dinosaurs have common ancestry!  Don't wake Milo, but when he does get up, give his lovely ears a snorgle for me.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> Baby birds are the cutest ugly things ever.  I think that looking at a young bird, especially before it's fledged, it is easy to agree that birds and dinosaurs have common ancestry!  Don't wake Milo, but when he does get up, give his lovely ears a snorgle for me.



For you, dear Mindi.    Excuse the mess, the grands and friends got here a couple of hours ago.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh my goodness, could his face be any sweeter?  (Hint: No. )  And that beautiful fur!  He is a lovely boy, CG.  And he looks very cozy.  I am glad you have family and friends around you.  You have had more than a difficult time lately (understatement) and I hope having the support of those who love you--in real life and in cyberspace--helps a bit.


----------



## bjostone

Mindi B said:


> Oh my goodness, could his face be any sweeter?  (Hint: No. )  And that beautiful fur!  He is a lovely boy, CG.  And he looks very cozy.  I am glad you have family and friends around you.  You have had more than a difficult time lately (understatement) and I hope having the support of those who love you--in real life and in cyberspace--helps a bit.


Mindi B, I thought you were going to say:   "And you know, Milo looks just like you!  )CG)"   the highest compliment I could ever receive would be that I was in the same league with my first born, TOTO!


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  I have to say, I too find my dogs very beautiful, but I don't THINK I want anyone to detect a resemblance between us.  Miss Olive's legs are too short, and Henry has flews.  I don't want flews.


----------



## chaneljewel

Luckydogmom said:


> I need to catch up tomorrow, this week has been a bit full. Tonight is the big night, The Prom!
> Parent photo party, dinner for 32 kids then after party, it all begins at 5:00.
> I will share some photos and fun details later
> My wacky "Alice In Wonderland" ideas are falling into place, I hope.
> XO to all ...



I can't wait to see it all!   Enjoy yourself!


----------



## chaneljewel

Cavalier Girl said:


> For you, dear Mindi.    Excuse the mess, the grands and friends got here a couple of hours ago.



CG, milo is such a pretty cavalier.   Like mindi said, his face is sweet.   He does look happy and content


----------



## lulilu

CG, so sorry about Milo.  We learned only recently that Moosey has heart failure.  He is doing ok with his meds and I am just snuggling him as much as I can.  It was a cough that took us to the doc too.

LDM, your evening sounds rather amazing.  Can't wait to see photos.

Bonnie, sounds like you have your hands full.  It's always so heard to make the right decision about schools.  I wish you the best with it.

CK, glad you are back from your trip.
EB, don't work too hard.
Everyone, have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## ck21

Cold, rainy day here.

Could you send a few vibes my way tomorrow?  I'm going to try to get an audition for Wheel of Fortune!  They are in town, and last time they were here, a friend made it all the way to the show (and won!).


----------



## Mindi B

ck, how exciting!  Sending puzzle-solving vibes your way!  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## bjostone

ck21 said:


> Cold, rainy day here.
> 
> Could you send a few vibes my way tomorrow?  I'm going to try to get an audition for Wheel of Fortune!  They are in town, and last time they were here, a friend made it all the way to the show (and won!).


as Roy Orbison said:   "YOU GOT IT!"


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> Cold, rainy day here.
> 
> Could you send a few vibes my way tomorrow?  I'm going to try to get an audition for Wheel of Fortune!  They are in town, and last time they were here, a friend made it all the way to the show (and won!).




How fun!! Sending you wheel spinning vibes! Say hi to Vanna for my mom (she's been watching Wheel of Fortune for decades just to see how Vanna White ages, or doesn't..).


----------



## Mindi B

Ms. White has obviously made a pact with the devil.  Or she has a really hideous portrait of herself hidden in an attic somewhere.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Ms. White has obviously made a pact with the devil.  Or she has a really hideous portrait of herself hidden in an attic somewhere.




No kidding! Pat Sajak, on the other hand, appears to have aged more normally, at least for Hollywood.


----------



## HermesWatcher

ck21 said:


> Cold, rainy day here.
> 
> Could you send a few vibes my way tomorrow?  I'm going to try to get an audition for Wheel of Fortune!  They are in town, and last time they were here, a friend made it all the way to the show (and won!).



wow! tons of great karma to you from here


----------



## chaneljewel

ck21 said:


> Cold, rainy day here.
> 
> Could you send a few vibes my way tomorrow?  I'm going to try to get an audition for Wheel of Fortune!  They are in town, and last time they were here, a friend made it all the way to the show (and won!).



Lots of good vibes coming your way!  This is exciting!


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> Cold, rainy day here.
> 
> Could you send a few vibes my way tomorrow?  I'm going to try to get an audition for Wheel of Fortune!  They are in town, and last time they were here, a friend made it all the way to the show (and won!).



Ck, vibes in abundance coming your way. Hope its a winning day!!!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

I would like a "C" and a "K" please...
Good luck CK, how exciting!!


----------



## India

Way to go, CK!  Hope you make it - we'll ALL watch!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ck21 said:


> Cold, rainy day here.
> 
> Could you send a few vibes my way tomorrow?  I'm going to try to get an audition for Wheel of Fortune!  They are in town, and last time they were here, a friend made it all the way to the show (and won!).



Ck, any news???


----------



## Luckydogmom

I still need to catch up but had to share this...
As I was trying to take a much needed nap a humming bird decided to keep me company on the pillow next to me. She stayed still for some great photos&#128156;


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Luckydogmom said:


> View attachment 2645542
> 
> 
> I still need to catch up but had to share this...
> As I was trying to take a much needed nap a humming bird decided to keep me company on the pillow next to me. She stayed still for some great photos&#128156;



Stunning photograph, LDM!  I adore hummingbirds.  One got trapped on my screened porch once when someone left the door open.  I tried and tried to shoo it out, but had no luck.  It finally went into hibernation to conserve energy.  I put it in a box and took it to my vet.  She force fed it some glucose, and laid it back in the box while we waited to see what happened.  Within a minute, it was up and flying loose in the vet's office.  We were like the Keystone cops trying to catch it.....we finally did, put it back in the box, and I took it home and released it.

I'd be in heaven to have one sitting beside me.  LDM, your home sounds magical.  May I come live with you???


----------



## India

How special!  When we lived in LA, we had a huge bottle brush shrub that was so large it came up to our 2nd story bedroom window.  I used to sit on the bed and watch the hummingbirds indulge.  But to have one right next to you - WOW!


----------



## csshopper

Luckydogmom said:


> View attachment 2645542
> 
> 
> I still need to catch up but had to share this...
> As I was trying to take a much needed nap a humming bird decided to keep me company on the pillow next to me. She stayed still for some great photos&#128156;



"Alice" AKA luckydogmom, you do live "in Wonderland." WOW. This was magical. We have feeders outside the kitchen window so we can watch them feed while we work at the sink, but have never been able to get close to one outside. Beautiful color feathers.


----------



## ck21

Cavalier Girl said:


> Ck, any news???




My name was never selected in the random drawing, so no audition.  It was still a fun experience, though!!

LDM--amazing picture!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ck21 said:


> My name was never selected in the random drawing, so no audition.  It was still a fun experience, though!!
> 
> LDM--amazing picture!!



I'm so glad you had a fun day, Ck, but it's definitely their loss!


----------



## tesi

cg-  i'm so sorry about your sweet cavalier.  may you enjoy his love and keep the sweet one happy and cozy.  it is so very difficult..xo

ldm-  that picture is amazing!!  love hummingbirds. and butterflies.  and birds.  basically anything beautiful that flies.  bats, not so much.

love to all.been a busy girl, which is good.  have been bad though a bit, binge watching orange is the new black season 2 on netflix.  great show!  

hope everyone has a good start to the week.xo


----------



## chaneljewel

That picture is spectacular, LDM!  I've never seen a better close up!  Hummingbirds are so fascinating and beautiful to watch!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Cavalier Girl said:


> Stunning photograph, LDM!  I adore hummingbirds.  One got trapped on my screened porch once when someone left the door open.  I tried and tried to shoo it out, but had no luck.  It finally went into hibernation to conserve energy.  I put it in a box and took it to my vet.  She force fed it some glucose, and laid it back in the box while we waited to see what happened.  Within a minute, it was up and flying loose in the vet's office.  We were like the Keystone cops trying to catch it.....we finally did, put it back in the box, and I took it home and released it.
> 
> I'd be in heaven to have one sitting beside me.  LDM, your home sounds magical.  May I come live with you???



Oh CG you are so good to animals! What an amazing, loving story And yes, you can come and live with me any time...we are almost empty around here. At least come for a visit please!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> My name was never selected in the random drawing, so no audition.  It was still a fun experience, though!!
> 
> LDM--amazing picture!!



I will keep an ear out for auditions here CK, they are always posting notices in our local paper.
So sorry your name wasn't called, it will happen...I have a good feeling about it!


----------



## Luckydogmom

CSS, you are funny, it's more like LDM in Wackyland! 
Tesi I feel the same way about bats, not my favorite flying creature.
Chanel the feathers were so beautiful, I could hardly believe she sat still for so long. I will never forget that brief moment in time!
India, I also find myself watching the hummingbirds outside our window. I think their flight patterns should be put to music!

I had just composed a long post but lost it. I am at the doctor's office with my dad, the service here obviously isn't the greatest. He is having his stitches removed and we are going over treatment "options".
Not good news but still keeping optimistic and focused on enjoying each and every moment, as we all should every day!!

The prom events were wonderful, totally exhausting but worth the effort. The parents were all appreciative, the kids were adorable and well behaved, etc...
Two tiny mishaps. At midnight we received a call that my DFIL had had a small heart attack. He is ok now but DH had to rush to the emergency room to be with him. That left me home with 65 party guests! In hind sight it was the best thing to have happen, not to my DFIL but in regard to the party. The kids all felt so sad for Kirby's grandpa that they took it upon themselves to help clean up and end the party a bit early!
The other mishap did not involved any of our guests but we were all shaken by the accident. Another group of kids were on the way to the prom in a party bus (same company that we used!) a senior girl fell out of the window while the bus was traveling on the freeway. The seats were all facing inward, she leaned back to let a few walk by her, as she leaned back against the window the window hinges broke.It is truley a miracle that she survived with only bruises and scrapes!! Thankfully the car behind the bus stopped and helped her, there were few cars on that area of the freeway which saved her. She is the sweetest girl, we are all so very thankful she is ok! She is home now, doing very well.

I am glad we hosted the evening but also so glad it is over!


----------



## Luckydogmom

As promised, a few pictures from the "Alice in Wonderland" Prom dinner...


----------



## Luckydogmom

This darling girl looked just like Alice, had to share this pic!

Flip flops for sore feet!





Homemade lemonade...


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you for taking the time to share all the lovely photos today, LDM!  That little bird is too adorable: what a magical moment.  And your prom party decorations were gorgeous.  Love the MacKenzie-Childs feel of the black and white checkerboard with pops of beautiful color.  Thinking of you and your Dad and your D(?)FIL.


----------



## csshopper

LDM, this seldom happens, just ask my family, but words fail me. Every single little detail of your party was perfection:

::worthy::urock:


----------



## HermesWatcher

csshopper said:


> LDM, this seldom happens, just ask my family, but words fail me. Every single little detail of your party was perfection:
> 
> ::worthy::urock:



+1. ldm, I can't find the words to praise your ability in decorating the house and not leaving behind any slightest detail. 
you must be a wonderful guest. chapeau.


----------



## bjostone

Luckydogmom said:


> View attachment 2645542
> 
> 
> I still need to catch up but had to share this...
> As I was trying to take a much needed nap a humming bird decided to keep me company on the pillow next to me. She stayed still for some great photos&#128156;


WOW that is a very big deal, a hummingbird next to you.    I have never heard of such a thing.   I keep telling you that you are a sweet woman, and now we have proof that the  nectar of you is sweet!   The hummingbird thought you were delicious!  since she stayed with you!    HURRAY LdM!
Hope you are well, as is Pirate Dad.


----------



## bjostone

LdM, just saw the pictures of your party, you never cease to amaze...................how beautiful, and how Alice in Wonderland!   You are a "Natural Born Hostess" .........the attention to detail, the thoughtfulness of flip flops, and on and on..................I need you to do this as an occupation, or as a consultant, I do not have one iota of the talent you consistently exhibit!   A job well done!


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, your prom photos are just great!   I wish I'd been there to enjoy the fun!   Imjust love the originality!   Truly an Alice in Wonderland moment!


----------



## ck21

Wow!!!  Beautiful, LDM!


----------



## India

When DD was a junior in HS, a group of parents (boys and girls) got together and did a dinner before the dance - it was at one of the parents' house.  We all contributed food and had the main entrée (beef tenderloin) catered.  All the parents were invited for drinks and photo ops before the dinner itself.  We thought it was quite pretty!

Well, I'm gobsmacked by what you did!  My lord - what we did looked like NOTHING compared to this party - decorations etc!  Glad my DD is now grown and cannot see this and compare!  

What on earth did you do for DD's wedding if this is a prom?  It must have been amazing...


----------



## etoupebirkin

Wow, those prom pics are just beautiful!!! LDM, I am just in awe of you. Can you decorate for my parties?

I'm still in the soup at work. We got one proposal out Friday, the next one is due this Thursday morning. I'm cranking until then. Wish me luck...


----------



## ck21

LDM-hot cars is about 14 years away from his senior prom.  Mark your calendar, because I will be calling for suggestions!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> LDM-hot cars is about 14 years away from his senior prom.  Mark your calendar, because I will be calling for suggestions!!



I'll fly out and help CK, calendar marked!


----------



## Luckydogmom

OK gals, you are all way too sweet with compliments! Maybe you are seeing photos other than what I posted??? Honestly it was fun and simple, a bit of new fabric, fresh flowers and many trip to the 99cent store and voila! I owe many thanks to my DH who helped grill, pre clean and post clean the yard and wear what I suggested the night of the party. ( His idea of being presentable outside the courtroom consists of a water polo tee shirt and shorts!)
Most of the prom group dinners were held in estate homes, catered and staffed. I am proud to say that this one was not even close to any of those. We did it all ourselves the old fashioned way. The memory making way. Several parents stayed to help with the dishes and to reset up the yard for the after party.
We all had a blast sharing photos, eating the leftovers, drinking blackberry martinis and remembering our own prom stories and high school party disasters.
The parents appreciated the homemade approach, our town isn't quite used to my style of "do it yourself or don't do it at all", it's the only way to entertain IMHO!
My favorite photo of the night was one that me sister in law took. I was fixing Kirby's bow tie and she said "turn around", she caught me looking up to him while he looked at her. It's a sweet photo that I will cherish forever. I also love the dress that I wore, very "Alice" after eating mushrooms 
The whole event was a wonderful distraction from "life"!
But seriously, thank you for your nice compliments!


----------



## Luckydogmom

etoupebirkin said:


> Wow, those prom pics are just beautiful!!! LDM, I am just in awe of you. Can you decorate for my parties?
> 
> I'm still in the soup at work. We got one proposal out Friday, the next one is due this Thursday morning. I'm cranking until then. Wish me luck...



Good luck EB, sending you lucky vibes!!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

India said:


> When DD was a junior in HS, a group of parents (boys and girls) got together and did a dinner before the dance - it was at one of the parents' house.  We all contributed food and had the main entrée (beef tenderloin) catered.  All the parents were invited for drinks and photo ops before the dinner itself.  We thought it was quite pretty!
> 
> Well, I'm gobsmacked by what you did!  My lord - what we did looked like NOTHING compared to this party - decorations etc!  Glad my DD is now grown and cannot see this and compare!
> 
> What on earth did you do for DD's wedding if this is a prom?  It must have been amazing...



India I love that word gobsmacked! I bet your DD's prom dinner was amazing, knowing your style I can't imagine it being less than perfect!


----------



## chaneljewel

Ok LDM, don't forget to share that martini recipe


----------



## Luckydogmom

chaneljewel said:


> LDM, your prom photos are just great!   I wish I'd been there to enjoy the fun!   Imjust love the originality!   Truly an Alice in Wonderland moment!



I think I need to plan a chat party! We need a theme to work with.....


----------



## ouija board

Luckydogmom said:


> OK gals, you are all way too sweet with compliments! Maybe you are seeing photos other than what I posted??? Honestly it was fun and simple, a bit of new fabric, fresh flowers and many trip to the 99cent store and voila! I owe many thanks to my DH who helped grill, pre clean and post clean the yard and wear what I suggested the night of the party. ( His idea of being presentable outside the courtroom consists of a water polo tee shirt and shorts!)
> Most of the prom group dinners were held in estate homes, catered and staffed. I am proud to say that this one was not even close to any of those. We did it all ourselves the old fashioned way. The memory making way. Several parents stayed to help with the dishes and to reset up the yard for the after party.
> We all had a blast sharing photos, eating the leftovers, drinking blackberry martinis and remembering our own prom stories and high school party disasters.
> The parents appreciated the homemade approach, our town isn't quite used to my style of "do it yourself or don't do it at all", it's the only way to entertain IMHO!
> My favorite photo of the night was one that me sister in law took. I was fixing Kirby's bow tie and she said "turn around", she caught me looking up to him while he looked at her. It's a sweet photo that I will cherish forever. I also love the dress that I wore, very "Alice" after eating mushrooms
> The whole event was a wonderful distraction from "life"!
> But seriously, thank you for your nice compliments!




LDM, you're my hero! I love that your DIY looks better than what most event planners could do, and most definitely made more memories. I can only hope that I do half as good a job of making my home the place where DD and her friends want to hang out at that age. Following Ck's lead, mark your calendar 12 years from now. DD's prom..I'm booking you too!!


----------



## India

Well, if it's not one thing it's another.  On Sunday evening, somehow my DGS1 broke a finger on his left hand (he is right handed).  This happened at one of my daughter's restaurants - don't know the details, but probably two boys horsing around outside (there is a large outside area).  They went to the Immediate Care and they put a splint on it but told them to see an orthopedist.  Finally got in today.

He put on a cast that goes all the way to his elbow!!!  It must be on for 3 weeks - we leave for the Vineyard in a bit more than 2 - will have to be taken off up there.  He can bath and swim in a pool, but no beach and no ocean.  When the cast comes off, he must still be very careful not to tightly grip anything (can't with cast on either), thus no sailing.  He LIVES to sail for those 4 weeks!  He can play tennis, but his best friend is a sailor and he was so looking forward to moving up to the 420's this summer.  No Regatta, either.  He is devastated as am I.  He's even been warned about bike riding - should not use hand break for left hand.  He lives on that bike while up there.

To say I'm pretty bummed for him is an understatement....


----------



## Luckydogmom

ouija board said:


> LDM, you're my hero! I love that your DIY looks better than what most event planners could do, and most definitely made more memories. I can only hope that I do half as good a job of making my home the place where DD and her friends want to hang out at that age. Following Ck's lead, mark your calendar 12 years from now. DD's prom..I'm booking you too!!



I'll be there OB...glue gun, staple gun, yards of fabric and duct tape in tow!


----------



## Luckydogmom

India said:


> Well, if it's not one thing it's another.  On Sunday evening, somehow my DGS1 broke a finger on his left hand (he is right handed).  This happened at one of my daughter's restaurants - don't know the details, but probably two boys horsing around outside (there is a large outside area).  They went to the Immediate Care and they put a splint on it but told them to see an orthopedist.  Finally got in today.
> 
> He put on a cast that goes all the way to his elbow!!!  It must be on for 3 weeks - we leave for the Vineyard in a bit more than 2 - will have to be taken off up there.  He can bath and swim in a pool, but no beach and no ocean.  When the cast comes off, he must still be very careful not to tightly grip anything (can't with cast on either), thus no sailing.  He LIVES to sail for those 4 weeks!  He can play tennis, but his best friend is a sailor and he was so looking forward to moving up to the 420's this summer.  No Regatta, either.  He is devastated as am I.  He's even been warned about bike riding - should not use hand break for left hand.  He lives on that bike while up there.
> 
> To say I'm pretty bummed for him is an understatement....



India I am so sorry to hear about your DGS's broken finger and awful cast! The timing couldn't be worse, quick healing vibes being sent his way!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Finals week here, lots of study groups, chatty kids and tons of food being consumed!
I will miss all of this activity, it's really starting to sink in.
Next week will be emotional. I am doing my best to approach graduation with a happy heart knowing how excited Kirby is to move on to his next adventure in life

Happy Tuesday!!


----------



## csshopper

India said:


> Well, if it's not one thing it's another.  On Sunday evening, somehow my DGS1 broke a finger on his left hand (he is right handed).  This happened at one of my daughter's restaurants - don't know the details, but probably two boys horsing around outside (there is a large outside area).  They went to the Immediate Care and they put a splint on it but told them to see an orthopedist.  Finally got in today.
> 
> He put on a cast that goes all the way to his elbow!!!  It must be on for 3 weeks - we leave for the Vineyard in a bit more than 2 - will have to be taken off up there.  He can bath and swim in a pool, but no beach and no ocean.  When the cast comes off, he must still be very careful not to tightly grip anything (can't with cast on either), thus no sailing.  He LIVES to sail for those 4 weeks!  He can play tennis, but his best friend is a sailor and he was so looking forward to moving up to the 420's this summer.  No Regatta, either.  He is devastated as am I.  He's even been warned about bike riding - should not use hand break for left hand.  He lives on that bike while up there.
> 
> To say I'm pretty bummed for him is an understatement....



India, that is heartbreaking news. It is easier I think for us to deal with our own  infirmities than those of our loved ones, especially our grandchildren. Is there any chance of a second opinion, perhaps some type of splint once the cast is removed at the Vineyard that would allow for at least some of his beloved activities while on vacation? That's probably a grasping at straws reaction, but someone in Sports Medicine might look at it a little differently?  Hoping for the best for your DGS, he sounds like such a fine young man. I enjoyed reading your posts last week about the end of school year activities.


----------



## chaneljewel

Sorry India):


----------



## HermesWatcher

India said:


> Well, if it's not one thing it's another.  On Sunday evening, somehow my DGS1 broke a finger on his left hand (he is right handed).  This happened at one of my daughter's restaurants - don't know the details, but probably two boys horsing around outside (there is a large outside area).  They went to the Immediate Care and they put a splint on it but told them to see an orthopedist.  Finally got in today.
> 
> He put on a cast that goes all the way to his elbow!!!  It must be on for 3 weeks - we leave for the Vineyard in a bit more than 2 - will have to be taken off up there.  He can bath and swim in a pool, but no beach and no ocean.  When the cast comes off, he must still be very careful not to tightly grip anything (can't with cast on either), thus no sailing.  He LIVES to sail for those 4 weeks!  He can play tennis, but his best friend is a sailor and he was so looking forward to moving up to the 420's this summer.  No Regatta, either.  He is devastated as am I.  He's even been warned about bike riding - should not use hand break for left hand.  He lives on that bike while up there.
> 
> To say I'm pretty bummed for him is an understatement....



oh dear. same thing happened here, though my son was still a little boy, some years ago. couldn't swim, couldn't play, couldn't run: when it happens in summer it's just a nightmare. all of my solidarity is with you.


----------



## etoupebirkin

India, I am so sorry to hear about DGS. Kids heal quickly, but he will need to be careful. There have got to be some pursuits on the Vineyard he can do that won't aggravate the injury.

I remember when my DH dove to catch a frisbee during a game of ultimate frisbee with 25-year olds (He was about 45 at the time and I warned him specifically about it.) He broke his wrist and had a cast up to his shoulder for 3 months. And we were going white water rafting later in the summer. He called me and said, "Sweetie I have some good news and some bad&#8230;"

Hermeswatcher, Your son is so cute!!!!

Well yesterday/today was a 1:30 am night. I am just winding down with a glass of wine.

My proposal is due Thursday morning. I have a lunch afterwards and a St. Jude fundraiser in the evening. I am going to take some comp time on Friday.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Wow!! I am in awe of all the peeps!

EB - you deserve that comp time!  You have done an incredible amount recently, I marvel at how you accomplish it!

India - Prayers and vibes for both you and your DGS!  What a time for this to happen!

LDM - my prayers are with you and your extended family!!  It's incredible that you've managed to pull off so much, in the midst of everything going on.  I LOVE your Alice in wonderland theme, and your georgeous layout.  It's not about the money, but the style!
The Knight's prom will be in 9 years... Your calendar is starting to fill up, so I thought I might want to get my booking in now.

If I missed any posts, I'm sorry.  Know my thoughts and prayers are with you.


You all (and the PM peeps!) are invited to my Madeline party this August.  
I changed jobs about a year ago, and am working at the local public library. 
This August, I'm hosting our annual "Princess Tea".  In honor of the smallest mademoiselle turning 75, our theme is Tea at the Spanish Embassy.  
I'm dressing as Miss Clavel.


----------



## Mindi B

India, I am so sorry about your DGS!  He will find new ways to enjoy himself, but of course his disappointment is acute.  Poor fellow.
VEEEEEE ELLLLLLLL!  (*waving madly*)


----------



## ck21

India-I'm so sorry about your DGS and the limits on his favorite activities.  I agree with the thought on seeking a second opinion/creative solution.

Happy Wednesday, peeps!  It's going to be a beautiful day!!


----------



## India

Thanks for all your concerns.  I know "this too shall pass", but he so looks forward to spending every waking minute with his very best friend since they met at age 18 months (mothers have been friends since sailing class at age 8!).  They had planned to sail together - friend skippering and DGS crewing.  There is no way he can hang out on a trapeze on a 420 using one hand!  

Fourteen is kind of a watershed for friendships.  I was already worried about this very special friendship as his friend goes to an excellent private school in the Boston area, but the students are not nearly as driven/competitive as the ones that DGS goes to school with here in public schools.  He's already the ONLY one he knows on the Vineyard that goes to public school.  My own children went to private schools when they were growing up there so it was never an issue even if our means were FAR less than those of their friends.  Of course, now the affluence is 100 times what it was in those days.  Folks who own $8 million dollar seasonal homes are hardly middle class!  If he's not doing what they are doing at this age, friendships tend to lag.

Well, he was going to have to get a summer job in a couple of years anyway - can't get one up there as we're only there 4 weeks.  So, all good things may have come to an end a bit earlier than I would have liked, but it was inevitable.  My late husband and I had hoped that we could re-create the experience our own children had - never truly possible and that has been becoming apparent for sometime.

Sorry for my pity party.  It's raining here and landscaper who was supposed to come and trim apparently melts in the rain.  I have SO much to get done before leaving and have every day planned so this screws up my calendar.  Who knew that people who work outdoors don't like getting wet!  It's not like it's pouring - just a gentle little rain.

I think I'll go suck my thumb and snuggle my dogs....


----------



## India

I appreciate all the suggestions from the peeps about a 2nd opinion.  That is what I would do, but I"m NOT his mother, just the grandmother, and my suggestions are not welcome.  So be it...


----------



## HermesWatcher

India said:


> Fourteen is kind of a watershed for friendships.



how true, how true. my big one is 14 and all chickens come home to roost, in terms of friendships.
I feel sorry for your concerns.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Vintage Leather said:


> Wow!! I am in awe of all the peeps!
> 
> EB - you deserve that comp time!  You have done an incredible amount recently, I marvel at how you accomplish it!
> 
> India - Prayers and vibes for both you and your DGS!  What a time for this to happen!
> 
> LDM - my prayers are with you and your extended family!!  It's incredible that you've managed to pull off so much, in the midst of everything going on.  I LOVE your Alice in wonderland theme, and your georgeous layout.  It's not about the money, but the style!
> The Knight's prom will be in 9 years... Your calendar is starting to fill up, so I thought I might want to get my booking in now.
> 
> If I missed any posts, I'm sorry.  Know my thoughts and prayers are with you.
> 
> 
> You all (and the PM peeps!) are invited to my Madeline party this August.
> I changed jobs about a year ago, and am working at the local public library.
> This August, I'm hosting our annual "Princess Tea".  In honor of the smallest mademoiselle turning 75, our theme is Tea at the Spanish Embassy.
> I'm dressing as Miss Clavel.




Oh yes, nine years from now, count me in!!

My DD's favorite book was "Madeline". In fact, her birthday was last week and I gave her a silver locket that has an picture of the book cover inside the locket, it's a reminder to always be a child at heart
I wish I could help with your tea party, what a wonderful theme!


----------



## Luckydogmom

HermesWatcher said:


> oh dear. same thing happened here, though my son was still a little boy, some years ago. couldn't swim, couldn't play, couldn't run: when it happens in summer it's just a nightmare. all of my solidarity is with you.



Your DS is SO adorable, what a precious photo! The setting captures it all, just like India's DGS's situation.


----------



## Luckydogmom

India, I agree about a second opinion as well. I realize you are in a difficult situation being his grandma but would a gentle suggestion work with your DD?
When Kirby was in 8th grade he broke two fingers on his right hand  during the first game of polo season. The Dr. wanted to put a cast on, we went to 2 additional orthopedic surgeons for opinions.
Both agreed to splint his hand. The splint allowed him to work out in the water with his lower body.
In your DGS's case a firm very supportive splint would possibly provide the protection that he needs but allow him to get wet as well. Just my mom opinion, I am not trying to play doctor, just offering past wisdom from our similar situation. I am so sorry, I know how important your summers are!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> India-I'm so sorry about your DGS and the limits on his favorite activities.  I agree with the thought on seeking a second opinion/creative solution.
> 
> Happy Wednesday, peeps!  It's going to be a beautiful day!!



CK you deserve some great weather, FINALLY!!


----------



## Cinderlala

Hi Peeps!!  I know I've been MIA for ages, but I've missed you all terribly!

Just wanted to pop in to let you know that we adopted a dog!!!!!!!!!!!  Jax is THRILLED!!!  His quote, "I've waited 10 years for this dog!"  

Dexter (our new pup) had been abandoned, after hours, at the shelter, so they knew nothing of his past.  He's around 5 years old & super sweet.  I'm fairly certain that he had lived with someone very loving because he's very well taken care of and very well trained.  He's also a total lover, just an absolute snuggle bug!  

We didn't know what he was when we first saw him, because the shelter didn't have the right information, but we now know him to be a puggle.  We love pugs and we love beagles, so that worked out well.

Anyway, I just really wanted to share our good news with all the Chat animal lovers---I knew you'd understand & share in our excitement!!

Much love to all!!


----------



## HermesWatcher

etoupebirkin said:


> Hermeswatcher, Your son is so cute!!!!



thanks, eb: he really was, when he was that little 



Luckydogmom said:


> Your DS is SO adorable, what a precious photo! The setting captures it all, just like India's DGS's situation.



ldm, precisely what I thought: sad and miserable while others children were having fun.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Cinderlala said:


> Hi Peeps!!  I know I've been MIA for ages, but I've missed you all terribly!
> 
> Just wanted to pop in to let you know that we adopted a dog!!!!!!!!!!!  Jax is THRILLED!!!  His quote, "I've waited 10 years for this dog!"
> 
> Dexter (our new pup) had been abandoned, after hours, at the shelter, so they knew nothing of his past.  He's around 5 years old & super sweet.  I'm fairly certain that he had lived with someone very loving because he's very well taken care of and very well trained.  He's also a total lover, just an absolute snuggle bug!
> 
> We didn't know what he was when we first saw him, because the shelter didn't have the right information, but we now know him to be a puggle.  We love pugs and we love beagles, so that worked out well.
> 
> Anyway, I just really wanted to share our good news with all the Chat animal lovers---I knew you'd understand & share in our excitement!!
> 
> Much love to all!!



Lala!!! Hi! 
Huge congrat's on the new addition to your family! I love the response that Jax had
I love the name Dexter, also love that it has an "x" just like Jax...true brothers! 
 Pics please! How are you??


----------



## Cinderlala

Luckydogmom said:


> Lala!!! Hi!
> Huge congrat's on the new addition to your family! I love the response that Jax had
> I love the name Dexter, also love that it has an "x" just like Jax...true brothers!
> Pics please! How are you??



LDM!!!  

Thanks!  He was named at the animal shelter, but the name has stayed because all the neighborhood kids love him & already know him as Dexter.  (He also looks like a Dexter & it is a cute name.)  I, too,  like that they both have X---I think it's so adorable!

I'd love to include some pix, but now that I only use my phone for pictures, I no longer know how to get them onto tPF.

I'm doing much better now that spring has finally arrived!  It wasn't the unrelenting cold that was troubling, but the complete lack of anything green was really hard on me.  In DC at least the grass is always green & there are tons of trees around, so it never felt so desolate.  I do have to say that it's been a tough transition.  

Right now we're busy with baseball season.  Jax has 2 or 3 games a week & they're all on weeknights.  I think it's an odd schedule, but he's having fun.  Soccer ended a few weeks ago, so it's been nice that the seasons were mostly separate.

Oh, I almost forgot!!  I have two favorite things about being here!  One, we have bunnies living in our backyard & there are even baby bunnies!!!!!!!!!!  I ADORE bunnies!  And, two, my DH & I have joined a ballroom dancing group.  It's soooooo fun!!  There's a dance every month, with a live band (Big Band type band) and last month was Prom!  Can you believe it?!?!  It's so crazy, but truly so much fun.  Plus, we won as part of the Best Dressed couples!  I couldn't believe it!

How are you?  I see Kirby will be graduating soon----sending him a big CONGRATULATIONS, and sending you tons of hugs and congratulations on raising such a fine young man!


----------



## ouija board

VL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good to see you! Your Madeline tea party sounds like fun. 

Lala!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good to see you too! I'm so happy for your new four legged addition! And bunnies in the backyard. I can imagine how excited Jax is. How is he liking baseball? My nephew is in Little League, and it seems to be an all consuming activity, almost year round. But he is quite good at it and has a lot of fun with kids he might not have been friends with otherwise. 

LDM, glue gun, staple gun, fabric...that prom party's already way out of my league! Good luck to Kirby on his final exams. I can only imagine how hard it is to see him finish high school. I was getting teary eyed on the last day of preschool for DD, and she's only going into kindergarten! I'll be a mess when she's a senior.


----------



## Mindi B

Dexter the puggle!  Could that BE any cuter?  (Um, no.)  AND bunnies?  Amazing.  Adorable overload.  Hi, lala!


----------



## tesi

india-  i am so sorry about dgs.  i agree there's no harm in a second opinion, and being that it is dd's son i think i might express my concern.  i would feel less comfortable if he were my son's son.  don't ever want to step on the dil's toes..
enjoy your summer adventures, whatever they might be.  in any case it will be a joy to all be together. i pray daily my daughters end up with "geographically desirable" mates that will keep them close.  

ldm-  those pictures!  the party!  how fabulous and direct from the heart.  you are amazing!
eb- comp time friday seems very well-earned.  congrats on your continued successes. 


love to all..busy with house projects.  who knew rejuvenating marble floors and shower walls was so involved.  banished to the girls' bath for a few days!


----------



## India

Saw the cast today.  It's from his FINGERTIPS to his elbow, with only his thumb free!  He said that while it is considered to be a finger break, the bone (middle finger) goes into the hand and wrist and it is actually broken in the hand.  I don't think there are any other options.  This is a major break - thank God it's his left hand and not his right and he's right-handed.

Trust me, I would NEVER bring anything like this up with DIL, but DD is about as defensive and rigid.  It's the "guilt of the working mother who must depend on others" syndrome.  She does NOT like having to have my help even though she knows she must for the sake of the boys.  Very prickly....I walk on egg shells with her.  Actually, I walk on egg shells with my DS as well.  Thank God for my dogs!!!


----------



## India

Okay, I'm TOTALY pi&&ed!  I'm 70 and as such, I am the constant recipient of every phone scam there ever was.  In the past 6 months, I've had more calls than I can count from someone telling me that my doctor has ordered a medical alert system for me and that it's FREE - they just need my address to send it to me.  Oh - they also need my credit card number for "identity verification".  Right....

Then, there was the call from someone saying that they were from the IRS and that I was in trouble and the sheriff was on his way to my house to arrest me.  It could be stopped if I would give them my credit card number so I could make "restitution" for my "fraud".  

I have not yet had one of the "Gramma, I'm in trouble and need money" calls yet, but my 80 yr old cousin has - she came very close to sending $5000.

And today, I got one from someone (caller ID shows "private call") saying that they had driven by my house today and saw that I had serious storm damage on my roof from the most recent severe storm.  Let's start with the fact that there has not been a recent severe storm.  Then, let's move on to the fact that my roof is less than 6 months old, and I see it every single day and know that there is no damage to my roof.  He had no more driven by my house than I had driven by his!

It's just so insulting for old people to get such calls, but clearly they must work with some,  I may be old but I'm not demented or stupid.  Grrrrr........


----------



## chaneljewel

Dexter is such a lucky puggle...or you're lucky lala that he found you!   Either, way...love!
And bunnies!   They're so cute...my mom loved bunnies so much so they hold an extra special place in my heart!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Cinderlala said:


> LDM!!!
> 
> Thanks!  He was named at the animal shelter, but the name has stayed because all the neighborhood kids love him & already know him as Dexter.  (He also looks like a Dexter & it is a cute name.)  I, too,  like that they both have X---I think it's so adorable!
> 
> I'd love to include some pix, but now that I only use my phone for pictures, I no longer know how to get them onto tPF.
> 
> I'm doing much better now that spring has finally arrived!  It wasn't the unrelenting cold that was troubling, but the complete lack of anything green was really hard on me.  In DC at least the grass is always green & there are tons of trees around, so it never felt so desolate.  I do have to say that it's been a tough transition.
> 
> Right now we're busy with baseball season.  Jax has 2 or 3 games a week & they're all on weeknights.  I think it's an odd schedule, but he's having fun.  Soccer ended a few weeks ago, so it's been nice that the seasons were mostly separate.
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot!!  I have two favorite things about being here!  One, we have bunnies living in our backyard & there are even baby bunnies!!!!!!!!!!  I ADORE bunnies!  And, two, my DH & I have joined a ballroom dancing group.  It's soooooo fun!!  There's a dance every month, with a live band (Big Band type band) and last month was Prom!  Can you believe it?!?!  It's so crazy, but truly so much fun.  Plus, we won as part of the Best Dressed couples!  I couldn't believe it!
> 
> How are you?  I see Kirby will be graduating soon----sending him a big CONGRATULATIONS, and sending you tons of hugs and congratulations on raising such a fine young man!



Lala I am SO happy for you and your family. It sounds as though you are settling in your new town, despite the dreary winter weather. DH and I have always wanted to learn ballroom dancing, I am so jealous!
And bunnies...my favorite! I have bunny paintings and French ceramic bunnies everywhere...but you have the real deal! We had pet bunnies for years when DD lived here. Now I will be able to look forward to your real life bunny stories!
Is Jax having fun with his new school and baseball team? Are you visiting CA this summer?
Sorry, lots of questions!


----------



## Luckydogmom

chaneljewel said:


> Dexter is such a lucky puggle...or you're lucky lala that he found you!   Either, way...love!
> And bunnies!   They're so cute...my mom loved bunnies so much so they hold an extra special place in my heart!



My mom as well  Chanel!


----------



## Luckydogmom

India said:


> Okay, I'm TOTALY pi&&ed!  I'm 70 and as such, I am the constant recipient of every phone scam there ever was.  In the past 6 months, I've had more calls than I can count from someone telling me that my doctor has ordered a medical alert system for me and that it's FREE - they just need my address to send it to me.  Oh - they also need my credit card number for "identity verification".  Right....
> 
> Then, there was the call from someone saying that they were from the IRS and that I was in trouble and the sheriff was on his way to my house to arrest me.  It could be stopped if I would give them my credit card number so I could make "restitution" for my "fraud".
> 
> I have not yet had one of the "Gramma, I'm in trouble and need money" calls yet, but my 80 yr old cousin has - she came very close to sending $5000.
> 
> And today, I got one from someone (caller ID shows "private call") saying that they had driven by my house today and saw that I had serious storm damage on my roof from the most recent severe storm.  Let's start with the fact that there has not been a recent severe storm.  Then, let's move on to the fact that my roof is less than 6 months old, and I see it every single day and know that there is no damage to my roof.  He had no more driven by my house than I had driven by his!
> 
> It's just so insulting for old people to get such calls, but clearly they must work with some,  I may be old but I'm not demented or stupid.  Grrrrr........



Oh India, these scammers are awful! So glad you are aware of their games! Grrrrrrr


----------



## Vintage Leather

Hurrah for the Captain and his new crewmate Dexter!
Puppies and bunnies, oh my!  
(I feel awful for asking this, but when did you move?)



India said:


> Saw the cast today.  It's from his FINGERTIPS to his elbow, with only his thumb free!  He said that while it is considered to be a finger break, the bone (middle finger) goes into the hand and wrist and it is actually broken in the hand.  I don't think there are any other options.  This is a major break - thank God it's his left hand and not his right and he's right-handed.
> 
> Trust me, I would NEVER bring anything like this up with DIL, but DD is about as defensive and rigid.  It's the "guilt of the working mother who must depend on others" syndrome.  She does NOT like having to have my help even though she knows she must for the sake of the boys.  Very prickly....I walk on egg shells with her.  Actually, I walk on egg shells with my DS as well.  Thank God for my dogs!!!



I don't know why these idiots keep trying to take advantage of you!  Your are one of the wisest and most intelligent women I know - all they are doing is wasting their time and upsetting you.  
I have sympathy for those with decreased cognitive functions who believe the liars and thieves.

However, I do understand where your daughter is coming from. 
 It breaks my heart a little every day that I can't give the Knight the advantages that I had growing up. I feel a bit ashamed every time I say "no, we can't afford it." Because somehow, my parents managed.  
When i sit down and do the math - I understand why I can't: I make 1/4 of what my parents did.  Airfare to Europe, sailing lessons and soccer camps and even Disneyland costs 2x to 7x what it did when I was growing up. 
But I keep feeling guilty, thinking, "why can't I provide?"  And when my parents volunteer to help, I feel guilty that I am needing their help, and I worry about their health when they are dealing with the very active Knight, and... I resent that there is only so much of me, and only so much money,  

I haven't  measured up to the standards my parents set. 
I wouldn't be surprised if your daughter doesn't feel the same.


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, can you give me that blackberry martini recipe?  It just sounds delicious!


----------



## ouija board

VL, I think it's safe to say that you provide something for the Knight that no amount of money can buy..a stable, loving home compared to the one he had. Of course it'd be nice to buy him all that his heart desires, but if affording all of that means sacrificing time with him in order to work longer hours or multiple jobs, then it's not necessarily worth it.


----------



## Mindi B

^^^What OB said, VL.  There is no amount of "stuff" that could possibly equate to the safe and loving place that you have made for that little boy.  And children the world over manage to grow up happy and healthy without Disneyland or private lessons or international travel.  There is time for many such things once he grows up to be a productive adult--which he will, because of you.  That is a gift beyond measure.


----------



## India

I agree - you are giving the Knight something that money cannot buy.  Sure, lessons and travel are great, but so is building ones own tree house in the backyard and riding ones bike to the candy store and just "hanging".  The most important thing any child needs is love and stability and you have given him that.


----------



## Mindi B

India, I totally agree that these predators who target the elderly are the scum of the earth.  But I also had to laugh.  The people calling you think they are reaching out to a house cat and find a lioness instead!  Wrong number, people!


----------



## Luckydogmom

VL I am also going to chime in and agree with everyone! Your sweet knight is one lucky guy X 100!
You  are building a wonderful foundation in a loving home, how fortunate for both of you! Creativity in a home can often be more valuable than costly lessons or a trip. Making memories together is priceless, no matter how much they cost...or don't! You are an amazing parent X 100!


----------



## Luckydogmom

chaneljewel said:


> LDM, can you give me that blackberry martini recipe?  It just sounds delicious!
> 
> I hope this isn't too small!
> I garnish the martinis with fresh blackberries on a skewer, they are yummy and so pretty!
> I just noticed that I spelled blackberry with 3 r's toward the bottom of the recipe...oh well!
> Enjoy!


----------



## Mindi B

This has been such a depressing week, weather-wise.  Grey, cold (mid-60s F), wet and windy.  Blech!  BUT, DH has made macaroni and cheese for dinner to comfort me!  THAT helps.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Yum Mindi! Mac-n-cheese is always a cure all!


----------



## ouija board

It must be contagious..I'm making Mac n cheese too! Nothing's better than Mac n cheese on a dreary day. Or any day, for that matter. It's also the reason why I have to exercise every day, lol.


----------



## chaneljewel

Luckydogmom said:


> chaneljewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> LDM, can you give me that blackberry martini recipe?  It just sounds delicious!
> 
> I hope this isn't too small!
> I garnish the martinis with fresh blackberries on a skewer, they are yummy and so pretty!
> I just noticed that I spelled blackberry with 3 r's toward the bottom of the recipe...oh well!
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yum, thanks LDM!   I plan to try this recipe this weekend!
Click to expand...


----------



## chaneljewel

I love Mac and cheese!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Last day of HS...graduation is next week. Where did the years go?
I adore celebrating special moments in life but this one is tough for me
My big girl panties are on...
Celebrating!


----------



## HermesWatcher

Luckydogmom said:


> View attachment 2650927
> 
> 
> Last day of HS...graduation is next week. Where did the years go?
> I adore celebrating special moments in life but this one is tough for me
> My big girl panties are on...
> Celebrating!



... speachless. what a stunning beautiful boy!


----------



## Mindi B

Aw, LDM.  Kirby is a handsome young man, and clearly always has been.  But what's better, he's a _good_ young man, in the deepest and widest sense of that word.  That is something of which you and your DH can be justifiably proud.


----------



## csshopper

Luckydogmom said:


> View attachment 2650927
> 
> 
> Last day of HS...graduation is next week. Where did the years go?
> I adore celebrating special moments in life but this one is tough for me
> My big girl panties are on...
> Celebrating!



LDM, no wonder you love him to bits!  Oh, that smile and the twinkle in the eyes!

Waterproof mascara, multiple pocket packs of Kleenex, dark glasses, a strong DH to lean on, tugs on the big girl panties as needed, and you'll be OK.


----------



## India

What an adorable little boy!  And he's quite a handsome young man now!

The "last" graduation is always hard - truly the end of an era.  You still have 4 more years before that "final" graduation that means he's truly a grown man.

I always envied large Catholic families who had grandchildren coming right along as the last of their brood left home.  

Graduations are always emotional...you'll do just fine.   Hope your dad gets to come, too!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Well, nature has a way of helping us through difficult days!
Mr. Twinkle in his eye was in a nasty way today. DS1 and I made a wonderful dinner to celebrate and he didn't come home. I'm sad and frustrated. I think it has to do with the two girls who like him. 
Ugh, boys...so adorable when they are little...just like puppies!


----------



## India

Naughty boy!  I remember reading somewhere when DD was at about this stage, that children purposely pick fights with their family in order to make it easier to leave that family and go on to college.  I remember DD doing just that.  It drove me NUTS!  By the time she left, I was almost relieved.  I guess that's the way it's supposed to be....


----------



## ck21

Thinking of you, LDM!

Busy day today.  Took the day off to do chores.  Painting and cleaning the carpet.  Was I dumb to use an old can of paint to touch up a few spots.  Had it shaken at the paint store, but it isn't blending in as well as I expected.  If it doesn't, I just created a much bigger job for myself.

Now I'm off to set up a surprise Father's Day roku for DH.  Anyone have one?


----------



## Vintage Leather

Luckydogmom said:


> Well, nature has a way of helping us through difficult days!
> Mr. Twinkle in his eye was in a nasty way today. DS1 and I made a wonderful dinner to celebrate and he didn't come home. I'm sad and frustrated. I think it has to do with the two girls who like him.
> Ugh, boys...so adorable when they are little...just like puppies!



Boys are wonderful - except for when they are absolutely maddening!  
You did an incredible job with Kirby, and you deserve lots of kudos.


  Maybe you can just borrow you grandson for the first week in the fall....


----------



## chaneljewel

That's an adorable picture of Kirby...so happy!
Kirby will be ok, LDM.  You and dh have taught him well.  Right now is the time when kids think their friends are the most important people in their life, and family secondary.   Things will turn around as he continues to get older and more mature.  I remember crying when my "baby" went to college and felt a huge sense of loss.  It passed after a few weeks and another stage of life set in.   It's ok for you to experience these emotions as it's part of being a parent.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Ok so how much is my bill for all of the wonderful advise and support??
Life is certainly a roller coaster, I am so grateful for having you all along for the ride&#10084;&#65039;
It's a beautiful new day but I know I will eat a ton of chocolate and maybe wash it down with a Tab...my favorite soda that I savor a few times a year!
And yes, having a grandchild is the perfect transition...out with the old and in with the new, ha ha.
Kirby was sweet when he came home, he is just as emotional as me...poor kid!
Happy Saturday&#127799;


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> Thinking of you, LDM!
> 
> Busy day today.  Took the day off to do chores.  Painting and cleaning the carpet.  Was I dumb to use an old can of paint to touch up a few spots.  Had it shaken at the paint store, but it isn't blending in as well as I expected.  If it doesn't, I just created a much bigger job for myself.
> 
> Now I'm off to set up a surprise Father's Day roku for DH.  Anyone have one?




Good luck with the painting CK, your story reminds me of the book "The cat in the hat"...one spot...tried to fix it, etc! What is Roku?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Drat, lost a big post. Silly iPad!

LDM, thinking about you. As long as the kids are on a good path, you really are lucky. And it's ok to cry.

VL, you are doing such a mitzvah for the Knight. Never compare yourself to others. It's a waste of your time. You are giving the boy a loving stable home--which is more than many people with lots of money can do.

Lala!!! So glad to hear from you. I'm glad you're settling in. And Dexter!!!

Mindi, India, CK, hermes watcher, Tesi, Chanel, OB--sending you ladies my love!!!

My proposals got in on time, so I largely took Thursday and Friday off as comp time. But even with that I had 96.5 hours on my time sheet. The normal billable time should have been 80.

So I am getting my hair done. I did chores this morning, I am also refinishing a 7 drawer lingerie chest for my girl cave. It's solid cherry and had a dark cherry finish with brass hardware and the look was fusty colonial. So I've taken off the finish and am going to put a simple Tung oil finish. But the interesting thing I'm going to do is take an H scarf I don't really use--and cut piece to put on the front of the drawers--like decoupage. Mathematically, it's possible. And I have a drafting table with a t-square, triangle, and a precision rule, so I have the tools to make the correct cuts, but how does one affix the pieces to the drawer front? I will finish the drawer fronts with crystal pulls. I think if it turns out well will be stunning. Am I being sacrilegious? The chest will be used to store my scarves.

So Michaels and Anthropologie are among my errands.


----------



## ck21

Sounds beautiful, EB!

LDM-roku is this nifty device you plug in to the TV and stream a ton of stuff, much of it free.  I am smitten.  Set up was a breeze and there is so much stuff.  It is rainy here, but the roku saved the day.  Hot Cars is loving the extensive library of PBS kids shows!


----------



## chaneljewel

It does sound beautiful EB!  I bet the folks at Michaels can tell you what to use to affix the scarf.    Home projects are the best...at least most of the time.  I wasn't saying that last weekend when I helped dh install our 8 ft. French doors!   Yes, 8 ft!  I was so afraid that we were going to break the glass.  My dh loves to do these projects although he works a lot and time is limited.   He had time last weekend, and the doors came in so...I'm so glad that project is done, however , we now have another room to install 8 ft sliding glass doors.   Manual labor!   He had to get  a neighbor to help carry the doors to our screen porch as I just couldn't carry them.  They do look great!   I love them!
We installed our wood floors and so many other home projects.  I've learned a lot from dh!


----------



## chaneljewel

ck21 said:


> Sounds beautiful, EB!
> 
> LDM-roku is this nifty device you plug in to the TV and stream a ton of stuff, much of it free.  I am smitten.  Set up was a breeze and there is so much stuff.  It is rainy here, but the roku saved the day.  Hot Cars is loving the extensive library of PBS kids shows!



Ck, I've never heard of roku?   Where do you get the device?


----------



## India

I've never met a more creative bunch of women!  Hermes decoupage - sounds fabulous.

Gorgeous, perfect early summer day here today!  Little breeze (we rarely get a breeze  - Ohio River valley is like living in a deep hole), no humidity, sunny - perfection.  I took a Tramadol before pul rehab so was able to do a much better work out, then sat in the sun in my garden for an hour and then -ta da! - was able to work in the garden pruning the azaleas and doing a bit of weeding for an hour!

After all that, I fell asleep in my chair for 2 hrs!  God, I love that stuff - actually feel really GOOD when I take one.  Powerful, so must be careful, but an occasional productive day feeling well sure is good for my morale.


----------



## ck21

Chanel- I got our roku at Target.

Speaking of Target.... Was it Jeni's ice cream you all raved about?  I never did find it at whole foods, but I bought some today at Target.  I'm excited to try it tonight!!


----------



## ouija board

EB, great idea to put scarves on the front of the drawers! Maybe you could wrap it around a piece of thin wood or cardboard and staple on the back, as if you're upholstering; then glue it to the drawer front with a strong adhesive. The crystal knobs going all the way through the scarf and drawer front will also help hold everything together. I can't wait to see how your girl cave turns out. I need to spiff up my walk in closet. I like the idea of using old or unused scarves as part of the decor. I have some pocket squares that need to see the light of day in some fashion. Hope you have a relaxing weekend after the crazy week you've had. 90+ hours, yowzas!!

LDM, the end of high school is such a major transition. You have done a fantastic job with him, and I know he'll continue to make you proud!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Still weepy today but better than yesterday! This week I will be up and down I am certain. DS1 announced that he is moving out of state to finally be with his college love. I am thrilled for him ever if it does require him to move. I adore his gal, and so did my mom!

EB your cest sounds amazing! Have you heard of modge podge? That may work!  I can't wait to see the finished piece Congrat's on finishing your proposal as well, what a week for you!

CK, I have never heard of this. Does my DH need one????

OB I was thinking about you today. I was at a sample sale and a darling lady had her little girl in toe. She was wearing lots of tutu fabric, rhinestones, shoes with hot pink velvet bows, etc...she was so adorable!

India I am longing for a good long nap, lucky lady you are!


----------



## ck21

LDM--maybe your DH needs one.  . Google "roku channels".  I saw so much on there that I knew we would love, it was an easy choice.  Especially at $49.  I went with the Roku 1, though the Roku stick is the newest product.  Same price, nearly identical functionality.  Decided tried and true was the better choice.

It is pouring here and I'm looking forward to curling up and checking  out the roku options.  I'm thinking Storage Wars.  

Verdict on the paint--it's not blending.  However, it blends enough that I don't need to re-do the entire room.  As long as the spots aren't at eye level, it seems unnoticeable.  I still have some work to do, but it should be manageable.


----------



## India

Had no idea Jeni's was sold at Target - have gotten it at Whole Foods and Fresh Market.  How much is it at Target?  $10.99 last week at Fresh Market.  Only flavor I've ever tried is Salty Caramel as I afore anything caramel.  It is SO good!


----------



## ck21

$9.99 at Target.  I started out simple--vanilla!!  Pretty sure they had chocolate, vanilla, salty caramel and one other flavor.


----------



## ouija board

Luckydogmom said:


> Still weepy today but better than yesterday! This week I will be up and down I am certain. DS1 announced that he is moving out of state to finally be with his college love. I am thrilled for him ever if it does require him to move. I adore his gal, and so did my mom!
> 
> EB your cest sounds amazing! Have you heard of modge podge? That may work!  I can't wait to see the finished piece Congrat's on finishing your proposal as well, what a week for you!
> 
> CK, I have never heard of this. Does my DH need one????
> 
> OB I was thinking about you today. I was at a sample sale and a darling lady had her little girl in toe. She was wearing lots of tutu fabric, rhinestones, shoes with hot pink velvet bows, etc...she was so adorable!
> 
> India I am longing for a good long nap, lucky lady you are!




LDM, that outfit sounds right up DD's alley! Very cute! She's starting a ballet camp next week, and we just bought her leotard..pink with rhinestones of course! Her current favorite shoes are a patent yellow ballet flat with white cap toe from Gap. It matches absolutely nothing in her closet, yet is worn with pretty much everything, regardless of occasion or activity.


----------



## HermesWatcher

etoupebirkin said:


> But the interesting thing I'm going to do is take an H scarf I don't really use--and cut piece to put on the front of the drawers--like decoupage. Mathematically, it's possible. And I have a drafting table with a t-square, triangle, and a precision rule, so I have the tools to make the correct cuts, but how does one affix the pieces to the drawer front? I will finish the drawer fronts with crystal pulls. I think if it turns out well will be stunning. Am I being sacrilegious? The chest will be used to store my scarves.
> 
> So Michaels and Anthropologie are among my errands.



this is really like a genius idea! I often wonder what to do with my damaged scarves and sometimes also thought about cutting them and make «something», but what? this sounds fantastic. please please do post pics when you're done, I'm craving to see what it will look like


----------



## chaneljewel

Jenis at target?!   I have to check it out!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ouija board said:


> LDM, that outfit sounds right up DD's alley! Very cute! She's starting a ballet camp next week, and we just bought her leotard..pink with rhinestones of course! Her current favorite shoes are a patent yellow ballet flat with white cap toe from Gap. It matches absolutely nothing in her closet, yet is worn with pretty much everything, regardless of occasion or activity.



May I be I'll OB's silly aunt? I love knowing she doesn't match, life is wonderful when it isn't matching IMHO!
I hope she has a wonderful time at ballet camp!
( my post should have read tow not toe... Love auto spell check...)


----------



## Luckydogmom

So I guess I need roku and salted caramel ice cream! 
Thank you for the great  info CK  !!


----------



## Mindi B

Man, if it's not one thing, it's a whole bunch of things!  First, I found a host of itty bitty, teeny weeny ants on my kitchen counter.  Cleaned that up (and am watching to find their means of ingress), then HenHen found chocolate (peanut M&Ms, I believe) out in the yard.  These I think had been stashed in a squirrel nest that came down in the storms on Friday.  Cleaned THOSE up (I think Henry got one or two, but he should be okay with that small amount of low-quality milk chocolate.  Still, we're watching him).  THEN, went to work out and found the carpeted floor of my basement work-out room was soaked.  Rain water had somehow gotten in and pooled at a low spot on the cement subfloor.  SO, moved everything (treadmill, weight bench, etc., etc.) and pulled up the carpet and got a fan going to dry THAT out, and now must pursue a diagnosis and fix for that area of the foundation.  
'Scuse my French, but CRAP!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Cavalier Girl said:


> I took my old boy, Milo, to his cardiologist today to have his heart checked. He's had a very slight cough the last few days, and I was worried his murmur, diagnosed 4 years ago when he was ten, had worsened. After auscultation, and x-rays, was told his heart is stable, but free floating fluid showed up. The internist did a sonogram, and discovered tumors in his liver and spleen. He has very aggressive hemangiosarcoma.* I'm still in shock, but am determined to see this as bonus time with my precious boy.* Please give all your pups and extra biscuit tonight in honor of my brave boy.



My "bonus days" only last 7 days with my sweet boy Milo.  He died around noontime on Friday.  I miss him beyond what words can express.  I have to believe he's with his daddy, or my heart would surely shatter.


----------



## Mindi B

I am so sorry Milo died, CG, and yet a little glad that he didn't linger in distress.  Words are so inadequate.  Sending my deepest sympathy, shared sorrow, and love.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, Mindi.  I'm so grateful he didn't suffer more than necessary.

Milo was my first rescue boy.  I'd only had girls before him.  I picked him up from an abusive man when he was three years old.  It was Valentine's Day, and when M came home with presents for us all, Milo ran and hid in the corner shivering.  It took almost a year to completely win him over.  He was my heart dog from the start.


----------



## India

CG, I'm SO sorry about your loss of Milo - yes, very grateful he didn't suffer for a long time.  What a wonderful story about him - yes, he will always hold a VERY special place in your heart.

Oh Mindi!  I have had more water leaks/pipe back-ups than I ever care to count.  I'm so sorry you have this mess to deal with - so discouraging.  Sometimes, renting looks very good, doesn't it - just call the landlord and make HIM deal with all this mess!

CK, I had to stop by my neighborhood Target today and was devastated to discover that it is NOT carrying Jeni's - asked about it and they could not even find it in the computer, so I guess those of you in Minneapolis (Target headquarters) are a test area or a treat area.  My waistline did NOT need this, but I really wanted some...for a dollar less than Fresh Market.  

Do you ever try to buy a replacement for something that at one time was readily available almost everywhere?  That was I tried to do today - first at Office Depot and then Target.  Many years ago, I found a little multi-pack coupon cutter tool - it has an x-acto blade that pushes in and out.  It's quite small - easy to keep in a coaster on the table next to my "control center" chair with Post-It tabs and a paperclip.  Mine have gotten rusty and dull over the past I-don't-know-how-many years.  

FINALLY found them on Amazon!  I ordered a 6-pack - should last me for the rest of my life.  I sometimes wonder why I ever bother going to stores - they never have what I want that I can easily find online.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, Mindi.  I'm so grateful he didn't suffer more than necessary.
> 
> Milo was my first rescue boy.  I'd only had girls before him.  I picked him up from an abusive man when he was three years old.  It was Valentine's Day, and when M came home with presents for us all, Milo ran and hid in the corner shivering.  It took almost a year to completely win him over.  He was my heart dog from the start.



CG, ((((Hugss)))) I'm glad he didn't suffer.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I've been sanding all day.

I keep going to myself, "Wax On, Wax Off, Wax On Wax Off!!!"

My arm is going to be killing me tomorrow.

Rocket's been a little off. He's thrown up a lot. He seems to be not feeling well. So I tried the "tuna" test. I opened a can of human tuna fish. I put a bit in a bowl with the juice this morning. And he ate it. Later this afternoon, when I wafted more of the tuna under his nose, he perked right up.  Now, he's resting on the sofa. So, I don't think he's too sick, but I'll keep an eye on him.


----------



## Mindi B

Just one of those days, but of course losing sweet Milo makes all the other irritants just that: mere irritants, and not worth fussing about.
CG, we all have you in our hearts.  Milo was such a lucky boy to have found you and M and have had such a wonderful life with you.  Loving and being loved!
EB, hope Rocket feels better.  I do the "treat test" with Olive, too, and as long as she shows some interest in food, I take heart.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Sweet Milo's first summer at the river house when he was three


----------



## Cavalier Girl

One of my favorites...................


----------



## chaneljewel

Cavalier Girl said:


> Sweet Milo's first summer at the river house when he was three



CG, Milo was a handsome boy and so lucky to have you in his life.  I'm sorry for your loss. 

EB, you'll be ready for karate after the sanding...lol!


----------



## Mindi B

OMG, that fuzzy face!  Milo's coloring was really beautiful. I love the light brows on the dark eye patches.


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> One of my favorites...................



CC- this is the face of a loving/loved contented dog. How blessed you were to have had each other. Deepest sympathy for the profound loss of your dear boy.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> OMG, that fuzzy face!  Milo's coloring was really beautiful.* I love the light brows on the dark eye patches.*



Mindi, that's where is pretty tan patches turned gray.  Even in at his age, he was a handsome boy.  

Thank you all for your kind words.  I've been a one woman pity party the last 6 months, but I promise to be better!


----------



## chaneljewel

CG, you deserve to have a pity party as you've been dealt a rough hand lately.  Hopefully the sun will shine for you and rainbows appear after the storm.  It's so wonderful to have others who care and we all truly do.   Take all the time you need to grieve and let us help you smile again.


----------



## ouija board

CG, Milo was one handsome guy! I love the picture of him with the toy in his mouth. I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, whew, when it rains it pours! Hopefully all the sources of unwanted invasion (ants, water) of your home are identified and taken care of!

EB, love the tuna test. Cats can't resist tuna and the juice. Hopefully Rocket is better tomorrow!


----------



## India

CG, what a wonderful old face!!!  SO handsome, still, but with the "wisdom of age" that elderly Cavaliers get on their faces.  

You've had a rough ride these past 6 months - so many permanent changes in your life.  It's hard not to have a "pity party".


----------



## etoupebirkin

If I ever get a dog, I want a Cavalier. CG and India, your pictures are just so beautiful.

I finally broke out the electric belt sander. Things went much more quickly afterwards. I still have to do the touch up sanding and clean up before I start with the Tung Oil.

I got different knobs than I thought I would get at Anthropologie and that made me pick a different scarf.

OB, I like you thought about the wood. I think Balsa will work nicely with a layer of acid free paper, then wrap the scarf material around that.

Gotta go.
My love to all.


----------



## lulilu

Cavalier Girl said:


> My "bonus days" only last 7 days with my sweet boy Milo.  He died around noontime on Friday.  I miss him beyond what words can express.  I have to believe he's with his daddy, or my heart would surely shatter.



I have no words, CG.  I am sending you hugs and prayers for peace.


----------



## India

EB, I've had Cavaliers for over 30 yrs and can't imagine life without them.  We used to sell bumper stickers at shows that read "Cavaliers - Bet you can't love just one" and it's true.  One is never enough!


----------



## Mindi B

Another day!  Bring on the latest home crisis!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> Another day!  Bring on the latest home crisis!



No, no, Mindi!!!  No more crisis!  You've had more than your fair share.  Is the basement dried out?


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Another day!  Bring on the latest home crisis!



You should be "done".  :storm: You've had three: ant invasion, Henry finding chocolate, and flooded basement.  Time for the karmic shift to occur and good stuff to start happening again. That's my theory and I'm sticking to it.

Hope you have a new, improved week and some


----------



## tesi

Cg-  I am so sorry about your sweet boy.   My heart goes out to you.  Xo
Ldm-  happy graduation to your littlest baby.  How the time flies.  
Eb- cannot wait to see the fruit of your efforts on the cabinet.  Sounds lovely. 
Mindi- no more house drama for you.  I get the frustration completely though. Waiting for the window man as we chat.  Kid next door shot a bb into the window at the beach.  Tried dropping hints to his dad but he seemed not to pick up on them. He's generally a good kid- and has enough troubles.  His parents have basically left him to raise himself. Mom has an extremely high powered fashion job and dad works maybe? A little.  The son is sweet but precocious.  Oh well.  
Finally cleaned up the horror after having stone floors refinished.  Never again.  


Love to all-  let the crazy week begin.  Soon Off to spend a day with dd#1 in NYC.  Still helping her unpack and organize.  She works too much.


----------



## Mindi B

CG, yup, basement dry. . . for now (cue ominous music).  The "good" news is now we get to use our contractor to check out/waterproof the foundation on that corner.  $$$, but I really like our contractor.  A good guy in an industry where there are so many opportunists.  
csshopper, I like your theory!  3 up, 3 down, I'm headed to the dugout!
DH and I are going away for a brief trip, and I need to pick strategically my time to assemble the doggies' away bags.  Olive knows what that activity means, gets all worried and starts hiding under beds. . . HenHen just sees food and starts hopping around the kitchen excitedly.


----------



## ck21

CG-I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy.  What a wonderful life you gave each other.  

India-no Jeni's at Target??  Strange.  I guess we could be a test market.  It has been in every local store that I've been in.

Mindi-sending good thoughts on the home front.  I've found 8 little ants in our upstairs bathroom.  Second floor, no food source, but 8 in one week seems like more than a coincidence.


----------



## chaneljewel

Mindi, we have those tiny ants outside.  Dh is trying to kill them now!


----------



## ck21

Raining, windy.  Cuz we need more rain.  

By the way...remember the new job thing I mentioned a MONTH ago.  Hurry up then wait and wait and wait.

I'm not as grumpy as I sound!!  Had a great day.  Love my little Hot Cars!


----------



## Vintage Leather

CG - thank you for sharing Milo with us - so adorable and lovable!  He seems like he was a Good Dog, and you made his last years his best ones.


----------



## Mindi B

After a judicious spray of highly environmentally unfriendly ant-killer, the little buggers have retreated.  Haven't seem 'em since.  I think, given that they weren't in a nice neat conga line but were instead all rogue wanderers, they were not after anything in particular but were just on reconnaissance.  Hopefully I have convinced them that my kitchen is a bad place to explore. ("Geez, guys, Jerry went off to check out that sugar spill and _never came back_!")
Last minute pre-trip prep here, and mild panic attack, given that we've had all these recent insect and H2O home invasions.  I hate to leave, not knowing what I'll find when we get back.  ush:


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> After a judicious spray of highly environmentally unfriendly ant-killer, the little buggers have retreated.  Haven't seem 'em since.  I think, given that they weren't in a nice neat conga line but were instead all rogue wanderers, they were not after anything in particular but were just on reconnaissance.  Hopefully I have convinced them that my kitchen is a bad place to explore.* ("Geez, guys, Jerry went off to check out that sugar spill and never came back!")*
> Last minute pre-trip prep here, and mild panic attack, given that we've had all these recent insect and H2O home invasions.  I hate to leave, not knowing what I'll find when we get back.  ush:



That cracked me up, Mindi!  We're plagued with tiny black ants every May.  M used to say I should let one live to go back to the nest to describe the massacre it just saw.


----------



## tesi

the tiny black ant parade happens here in may also, especially after a heavy rain.  i believe i have isolated how they come in.  dishwasher.  yep, dishwasher.  or around/under it.  must not be a full seal there.  I've put the little disk poison feeders around and it seems to help. 

will be hot as hades here next day or two.  of course i will be in the city to fully enough the experience&#8230;..

hope all are well!  hugs from here.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Tesi!!!


----------



## Mindi B

tesi, that's where our little visitors seemed to come from, too!  What's up with the dishwasher installations?  Huh.  I, too, have left an ant trap out (has to be on the counter, though, as Henry could not be convinced that it wasn't worth eating).


----------



## tesi

Cavalier Girl said:


> Tesi!!!



cg-  i am sending tons of hugs and kisses your way.


----------



## chaneljewel

Hot here too for next few days.   Carpet people coming tomorrow to lay carpet in guest bedroom.  They called and will be here at 7:30!    I'm glad to get it over and not have to wait but need to wake up too...lol!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Beastly hot in DC, too.

Rocket seems to be doing better, but the vet said he has an inflamed GI tract. Will get the blood work results tomorrow. But he's on an antibiotic, anti-nausea and Pepcid AC. Getting the pills down that cat's gullet is an adventure.

The cabinet is progressing. The sanding is done. Now I'm adding the Tung oil finish. I decided to use matte modge podge. I am going to cut out the scarf pieces, pin the seams down, then iron the seams in place. Then I'll glue the seams down with modge podge or fabric glue. Next, I'll glue the scarf pieces to the cabinet and finish everything. Does this make sense? I've decided to use my Rhythm of China scarf in Taupe. I think that the pattern of the scarf will lend itself to this. And it's in that soothing color palette.

But I must say I'm really excited about this, as well as terrified...


----------



## Mindi B

Sending "feel better" vibes to Rocket!  And you know, of course, EB, that we will need a picture of this amazing piece of furniture when it is completed!


----------



## chaneljewel

I imagine it's very hard to get pills down your cat Rocket!

And I want to see a picture of your dresser when you finish...sounds lovely!   It will be such a special piece of furniture!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Mindi - have you tried cornmeal or lemon juice around the entry point? Ants can't digest cornmeal, and lemon or peppermint throws off their scent trackers - and if SillyDog eats it, at least he isn't eating poison

EB - I can't wait to see your scarf dresser!!


----------



## Mindi B

VL, that is great information!  I didn't know those things about ants.  Cool!  And SillyDog is an excellent sobriquet for Henry.  I may continue to use that, if you don't mind.  Suits him down to the ground.


----------



## ck21

My ants happily gobbled up the Terro last night.  Let's hope I've seen the last of them.  Gotta caulk up the spot where the came in and clean up the scent trail.

Good info on the natural remedies.  I was pretty lucky this time, as the entry point was the window over the whirlpool tub and our big, silly dog can't reach it!


----------



## Mindi B

Chat thread, aka extermination central.
Dogs at kennel.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I promised myself if the cold went away, I wouldn't  complain about the heat, but damn, it's HOT! 

EB, how goes the treasure room?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Have a wonderful trip, Mindi!  Wish I was close enough to have Olive and Hen-Hen stay with me.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, so do I, CG!  That would be such a comfort, knowing for sure that my pups are in the best hands.  I think this kennel is good (well, obviously I must, or I wouldn't use them) but they don't know my dawgz like I know my dawgz. . . .


----------



## Luckydogmom

A tiny check in. This week has been a tad difficult, emotional, sad, happy, etc...
Tomorrow is Kirby's graduation day. 

First and most important, CG, I am so very sorry to hear about Milo's passing. My love and hugs to you!!!
What a lucky pooch to have had YOU for a mama!

Mindi, ugh...too much for you! I hope you are able to relax while on vacation! 

I had a dress all ready until he came home with his cap and gown yesterday...it is a different color than usual. Our school has always used navy blue gowns, this year they chose Columbia blue. My dress that I bought two months ago looks awful next to it. Not a big deal but on my mind at the moment.

Tomorrow is the anniversary of my sweet mom's passing, My emotions are crazy this week.
I needed to check in here to look for comfort, comfort others and just blah blah blah. 

I will catch up after the big day...

Hugs and love to all...xoxo


----------



## Cavalier Girl

LDM, holding you close today as you spend what will be an emotional day.  And, don't worry about your dress&#8230;.it's the smile and love you wear everyday that make you beautiful, no matter what you're wearing.  When you see Kirby walk across that stage, remember it's the love your parents gave you that helped you rear the amazing young man you see up there.  The legacy of your mom is right in front of you.  Have a wonderful time today and savor every moment.


----------



## India

LDM, I understand what a hard day today is for you.  You have had wonderful parents and still have your Dad, but I know you miss your mother.  It's hard to be the strong "mom" without a strong mom behind you - we're kind of out there winging it alone.  My thoughts are with you.  Enjoy every minute of Kirby's graduation - it won't matter what you wear - you're gorgeous and your job will show!

Difficult day for me today, too.  Nine years ago today, it was Father's Day and I lost my beloved DH to prostate cancer.  I can't believe it's been that long - I still expect to see him walk in the door anytime.  I talk to him constantly.

Rough week here for me as well. Call from DS early Mon evening.  A car emergency that is not his fault at all, but that the legal process cannot remedy fast enough.  I can't go into details, but he desperately needs a car and due to a difficult personal situation, that is not financially possible right now.  

So, here I am trying to get ready to go to the Vineyard in a week, with a bucket list of "things to do before going" that is as long as my arm.  Dealing with a car was NOT on that list!!!  But I've ended up buying my 2 yr old Audi with only 1800 miles out of the lease and giving it to him, and leasing a new Audi - all this in two days!  He'll have to fly out and get his car and drive it back home, but he can do that after I leave in my new car which I pick-up Fri.  I always order my cars so I get just exactly what I want in exterior/interior color and options.  Luck was on my side and there was one exactly like I'm driving (I love black cars with tan interiors - very classy - would love a great red leather like Rouge H if anyone made it anymore!), so at least I didn't have to compromise.

The entire episode was exhausting both emotionally and physically.  Now to get ready to leave!


----------



## ck21

Cavalier Girl said:


> LDM, holding you close today as you spend what will be an emotional day. And, don't worry about your dress.it's the smile and love you wear everyday that make you beautiful, no matter what you're wearing. When you see Kirby walk across that stage, remember it's the love your parents gave you that helped you rear the amazing young man you see up there. The legacy of your mom is right in front of you. Have a wonderful time today and savor every moment.


 
LDM--exactly what CG said.  So much love coming your way.

India--what a whirlwind!  At least the car situation has a happy ending.  

It's raining here.  Of course.  Hot Cars is upset that they won't be playing outside at daycare.  Admittedly, if that's my biggest problem today, I have many things to be thankful for.

Oh...and the new job thing?  Kaput.  My choice--it wasn't the right thing.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Thank you CG, CK and India for your sweet words of love and support! You always know the perfect way to cheer me up and cheer me on!!

India, love to you...I know your sweet DH was an amazing husband! You are such a good mom for helping your son out during his times of difficulty. I am sure he appreciates you to the moon and back!

It's a beautiful day here, perfect graduation weather!
The ceremony is at 5:30. My dad just called and he will be coming to graduation. We were worried about the sun being too much for him but he isn't worried at all, so thrilled he will be sitting beside me along with DH!


----------



## csshopper

LDM- I have been thinking about you this week. CG said it beautifully and agree with the affirmations of others, you are a very special Mom, carrying on the legacy of a lady who obviously was very special also. So happy your DD can make it also. Congratulations to Kirby!

India- They never stop needing us, do they? Your son is so fortunate to have you there as back up. You really know how to get things done! 

This has been an emotionally draining week. DD, along with other women, was the victim of harassment, sexual discrimination, and a VERY hostile work environment.  Men also dealt with some of this, but none of them had the balz to take action.  The women did. They followed procedures, attempted to have the issues addressed and corrected. Followed procedures and employment law to the letter. During the process my DD was threatened by the the person in the organization, who by position should have been dealing with correcting this.  The threat was in writing because he thought he could get away with it. Charges were filed, an independent investigation undertaken. Not surprising to anyone familiar with the working conditions, the charges against the abuser were upheld (but he was allowed to resign, taking a nice financial package with him). The person who threatened her was also found liable for damages. All the women were vindicated legally, but emotionally this has all taken a huge toll on them. Sometimes it is extraordinarily difficult to do the right thing. Hearings  to determine damages have been held and it was like ripping the scab off a bloody wound. Everything had to be relived in detail and it was agonizing to see the pain this caused. When they're little and scrape a knee we can apply antiseptic, a bandage, and" kiss it to make it better". Not so easy when they are adults. 

Checking in with Chat sure helps. EB- can't wait to see  pictures of your creative solution to scarf storage. Hope Rocket's blood work did not disclose anything serious. Mindi- hope you have a good trip. Silly Dog will be thrilled when you return. There's lots to be said for that kind of unconditional love! VL- cornmeal at the ready, the ants are ALL OVER the yard right now and am armed for battle if they cross the perimeter. Chanel- did you vanquish yours? Tesi- is the move in now a "Mission Accomplished?" CK-any mention of Hot Cars always makes me smile. I always flash on some of the pics you've posted and remember his words of wisdom. CG- your posts are eloquent.

New discovery: _Yasso Frozen Greek Yogurt Bars in Salted Caramel, only 100 Calories_. Smooth, creamy, rich tasting. No, I don't have stock in the company, but am always looking for something yummy that is low calorie because it seems every scoop of the good stuff like Talenti etc migrates to my hips.


----------



## ck21

CSS-Sending thoughts to you and DD.  She is a brave young lady.  Hopefully she will one day look back on this with great pride.

It's been a good day, for no particular reason.


----------



## tesi

ldm- my very very best to you on this special day.  joyous, yet frightening.  change is good, change is growth, but change is upheaval.   and this is your baby.  he is a well-prepared and lovely young man.  there is so much ahead for him.  

india- you are so wonderful to your ds.  he is blessed to have you.  hopefully you can now get underway to your summer vacation.  safe travels!  

css-  kudos to your daughter and her group for doing the right thing in spite of the difficulties it brought forth.  what strength of character she has. i like to believe this generation is much more in tune with what is appropriate and acceptable behavior in the workplace.  we can hope&#8230;..

ck-  i'm sure your decision was well thought out.  move forward, and forge ahead, and hug your snuggle bunny!

move completed, mama bear did the final unpacking and receipt of 2 more furniture deliveries yesterday.  re-organized the closets, dd has way too many of everything&#8230;..shoes, clothes, panties (?????)  and books.  (books i agree there is no upper limit for).  i cleaned, scoured the bathrooms, windows, the whole enchilada.  place looks wonderful.  still more furniture on the way-  things take time. hope she stays there for a couple years.  so convenient to everything. building has a grocery store and gym on the first floor.  and she walks to work.  heaven!
i miss her terribly but she's an adult now.  love spending a couple days with her&#8230;..

hugs to all.  wishes for peace, joy, and humor today and always.  xoxo


----------



## India

Wow, css!  Your daughter and her fellow employees are my heroes!  What a brave young woman!  I'm SO glad that justice was served (guy should have left with no severance package or pension) even if not as harsh as he deserved.  And the guy who put it in writing!  Geeze, talk about not only nasty but STUPID!  I hope they get good settlements - they deserve it.   

tesi, I cannot believe what you can accomplish!  All that cleaning and organizing!  I can organize but cleaning, no.  

ck, know you gave this lots of thought.  The right thing is out there somewhere.

LDM, hope you have a WONDERFUL evening!  Go Kirby!!!!

Had DGS2 and a friend over this afternoon - got valuables all put on the safe, and moth balls in all the sweaters still in their dry cleaner bags.  Also, got all the pots of amaryllis off the sun porch and outside.  Next, I must write up instructions for girl watching my house/watering/mail, yard man and cleaning woman and go to the bank and get their pay and put it in envelopes.  Car pickup in the AM followed by hair app't.  I had been letting my color grow out, hoping there was lots of gray - there isn't just drab dark hair that does not remotely resemble my hair color when I was younger (50).  And it's limp as an old rag, so back with the color for body.  Then pick up alterations.

This weekend, I will lay out all the clothes that I'm taking and get DGS's back over to move all the boxes/bags of stuff I take every year to the garage.  Pack Mon night so DGS can load my car on Tues - they leave Wed, I leave Thurs AM.

Just discovered that even with new batteries my garage door remotes do not work!  Have to have a working one tomorrow to program the opener in my car!!!  Early call to Genie to see if they can help me.  

Oh to be like Marjorie Merriweather Post who kept a complete wardrobe in each of her innumerable houses and had staff to see to it all.  I want someone to magically do all this for me, load it all on a private jet, and fly me and my stuff up there, unpack it and have a car ready for me.  When I win the lottery!!!!  Guess I need to remember to buy a ticket now and then!


----------



## Luckydogmom

We survived graduation!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

CSS, I am so sorry for everything your DD has been going through.
Huge vibes for you and your DD&#128151;


----------



## Luckydogmom

India you are Wonder Woman! 
I am exhausted reading your "to do" list! Good luck with everything that you have to accomplish by next week&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## India

Great picture!  I see you found something that would work with Kirby's gown.  We want a picture of the new graduate!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Thank you India!

I was so tired last night, it's funny how strong emotions can affect your body.
I can't thank you all enough for helping me through this moment. While the graduation names were being read I had plenty of time to reflect and all of your kind words of wisdom came to mind. The strength and encouragement that was offered was exactly what I needed! The ceremony was nice and simple. Our HS was in the news far too often this past year for various reasons, I think we all needed some peace.
I loved having my dad attend, that was the icing on the cake!
After the ceremony we all went to dinner (except Kirby, he went off to Grad night) at my mom and Dad's favorite Italian restaurant. It was a good day!

CK, In regard to the job, things happen for a reason...I am a firm believer of this!


----------



## Luckydogmom

tesi said:


> ldm- my very very best to you on this special day.  joyous, yet frightening.  change is good, change is growth, but change is upheaval.   and this is your baby.  he is a well-prepared and lovely young man.  there is so much ahead for him.
> 
> india- you are so wonderful to your ds.  he is blessed to have you.  hopefully you can now get underway to your summer vacation.  safe travels!
> 
> css-  kudos to your daughter and her group for doing the right thing in spite of the difficulties it brought forth.  what strength of character she has. i like to believe this generation is much more in tune with what is appropriate and acceptable behavior in the workplace.  we can hope..
> 
> ck-  i'm sure your decision was well thought out.  move forward, and forge ahead, and hug your snuggle bunny!
> 
> move completed, mama bear did the final unpacking and receipt of 2 more furniture deliveries yesterday.  re-organized the closets, dd has way too many of everything..shoes, clothes, panties (?????)  and books.  (books i agree there is no upper limit for).  i cleaned, scoured the bathrooms, windows, the whole enchilada.  place looks wonderful.  still more furniture on the way-  things take time. hope she stays there for a couple years.  so convenient to everything. building has a grocery store and gym on the first floor.  and she walks to work.  heaven!
> i miss her terribly but she's an adult now.  love spending a couple days with her..
> 
> hugs to all.  wishes for peace, joy, and humor today and always.  xoxo



Tesi, what a great mom you are! I know your DD's know how how lucky they are but I just want to remind you! Your DD's place sounds perfect in every way. I would love to have a tiny place in NY one day


----------



## Millicat

Gorgeous picture, Ldm.
That will be looked at, in the photo album, for years to come and your family will always know just how beautiful you both are  
As if they could forget though.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Millicat said:


> Gorgeous picture, Ldm.
> That will be looked at, in the photo album, for years to come and your family will always know just how beautiful you both are
> As if they could forget though.



Millicat, Hi!!!
You are too sweet, thank you! 
How are you? Your kitties?


----------



## Millicat

Luckydogmom said:


> Millicat, Hi!!!
> You are too sweet, thank you!
> How are you? Your kitties?




All okay here thanks, the kitties ...... getting older (nearly 12 - not that that's old for pusscats !) and slowing up considerably - but hey, aren't we all 
My work is very very busy, which keeps me out of mischief, all in all ...... very good thank you :kiss:


----------



## ouija board

Luckydogmom said:


> View attachment 2658463
> 
> We survived graduation!!




LDM, beautiful photo on an absolutely gorgeous special day! Congratulations to Kirby! You and DH have raised such a great guy, and I know he'll go on to do great things. So happy your dad could be there to see him graduate. 

Ck, sounds like you made the decision that was right for you and your family. 

Millicat, hi!!!! 

Csshopper, I'm in awe of your DD's toughness and bravery. The things one must endure to ensure justice is done..


----------



## bjostone

Mia,


am going back to read.  Csshopper, hope things are oka with dd.   Only looked at ldm's post.........glad you survived................hope everyone is okay.    I will be back.
Xoxoxo
me


----------



## bjostone

oKAY, will have to do this in parts............. (ok Mods?   have been MIA)


where to start?
LdM - whatever you do, you do well, with a generous heart.   The Alice Prom Party - "Go ask LdM I think she'll know"..........with an outdoor fp which you probably bake pizza in.   I cannot believe that post #148 is Kirby!   These Peep kids are just too cute!


I also want to book for various upcoming events.   Remember I have twins, so it will be two (2) of everything, including weddings, and I am totally inept at these types of creative things.


Saw your graduation pic, and I would love to know if you were rockin' cowboy boots?   You are so talented, so kind, and so glam.     
It sounds as if you too, (and other Peeps) have been through the emotional roller coaster, yet again.    Wish I had been here to support you.


India, as usual how right you are about so many things:   "if it is not one thing it is another".....how was the "cast" issue resolved?  How is DGS?
I too empathize with your post at #115.  I had truly expected to "re-create some experiences" for my kids (eg. Nantucket time).  But as you said, the sphere of affluence is 100 X greater - like they say, "Billion is the new million".....it just seems that the manner some of these folks handle their affluence if so different from the past.   Back in my day, it was almost as if the more you had, the less you needed to show.


Always get a kick out of the way you out-scam the scammers.  Still chuckle about your story re:  windows.


My kids pick fights with me at 13.   I constantly wonder where did my babies go?  What did I do wrong to raise these bratty kids?
Re:  the 9th year anniversary of the loss of your DH, I still "talk" to mine all the time, even though it hurts when I am unable to hear their responses.


It seems like this is a very painful time of the year, so many transitions.


H watcher - love the picture of your little one at #110 - that is sure a might big cast.........wonder how long he kept it dry for?


I will sign out, so I do not lose what I have written
love
me


----------



## bjostone

Part #2


Mindi B - one thing to say:   rent an ant eater!   Now wouldn't that be something!  


EB - You GO WOMAN!  How do you keep on working those long hours, St. Jude's and then your "girl cave"?   "WAX ON, WAX OFF!".....ELECTRIC BELT SANDER? MATTE MODGE PODGE ?   Woman, you must have some mean "rifles" (arm muscles).
Had a chuckle re:  DH at 45 playing Frisbee with the 25 year olds.   For me it is so difficult to remember that the old bod is no longer "young", although the heart and spirit are.
How is the Girl Cave going?   I bet it is gorgeous!


Vintage Leather - I can totally empathize with what you are saying re:  keeping up with today's expectations.   I think India was saying the same thing.  It is difficult.   Here in LA, I replaced my MB station wagon with a new Passat V6.  I was surprised at how different I am treated driving my very nice VW.   (I was tired of kids ruining the costlier MB, so I bought a car that was less costly).  I guess that is why I am treated differently when I "dress" and do not "dress".    Unbelieveable,
Here it is ridiculous.............at one school they have a "no Prada" rule, but despite that I have seen teen agers with Hermes, expensive cars, etc............not to speak of the parties, activities etc.  I think that some producer's daughter invited a friends (?) daughter to cruise the Mediterranean on the new mega yacht...........and on...............I just do the best I can to let my kids know that we are educating them and working on raising them with ethics.
Although in certain ways I have not accomplished what my family did (they owned everything - 0% debt - a penny saved is a penny earned)  I am trying my best, and just believing that my kids will be okay.   
 I look at the socialites and celebs on the TPF Hermes thread, and IMHO I would not want some of what is there for my kids.
So, if it is any consolation, you are not alone, and I know you are doing the best you can and giving your kids lotsa love and your time.


Chanel (and other Peeps)  how do you find "home projects" fun?   I have thought about it, thought about it, thought about it.......................gotta be doing something wrong.


Tesi, you are a great mom.   That was a lot of work helping your DD.   Maybe in some way it helped you too?   Maybe a letting go and helping her ontu her next adventure?


Csshopper - what an UGLY situation for your daughter!   After all that some resolution, but why did they let that bugger get away without monetary punishment?   Sounds horror-ific.   Much mental stress and anguish.   I am angry just thinking about it.  Why is it seemingly so easy for the wrong doer to get away with so much, while the innocent party takes yet another beating.


BTW - thank you for everything.


CG - no words are adequate, very fearful of what to write here.   Difficult post to write.   Do not want to make anything more painful.   Heartfelt sorry for Milo and all the loss.  I can only say that I guess we have to be thankful for the time we have had with our loved ones, and that is what somehow helps us.  I am not a witch or spiritualist but I too believe he is with his Daddy.


His pictures , especially 184 and 185 make him "real" to me.......a personality there.    I have never, ever, thought of you as a "pity party", I think of you as an enormously strong and resilient woman who is inspirational and who, by sharing her experiences gives me strength to understand that I am not alone.


I do not know what to say.................so I send a "Tesi kiss to the head", love, hope and prayers.
xoxo

sorry if I upset anyone.   PM me and I will earn my due.


----------



## India

HOME...finally!  

I got up at 8:30 - had to be at Audi at 10:30 to pick up new car.  Plenty of time to get dressed, fed dogs and let out, eat breakfast, do breathing treatment.  My feet had literally just hot the floor - was putting on my slippers - when DSIL called - he was at tire store about 5 miles away getting new brakes on his car.  Yikes!  Said I would be there in 20 minutes - threw on clothes, took meds, made bed, fed dog and let them out and had a cup of yoghurt.  He called and said he had walked up to AT&T store -pick him up there.  Got there, he was still getting pre-paid calling card for DGS1 for the Vineyard.  By the time I got him home, it was 9:30.  Did breathing treatment, emptied car of all the stuff I keep in it (I'm very big on "be prepared" so lots of small things all in their special places.  

Got to Audi on time but already tired.  I had a 1pm hair app't so we thought there was plenty of time.  Wrong!  First USAA didn't email the proof of insurance immediately as they said.  Went ahead and met with their finance guy to sign all the lease papers - about as many as one signs at a house sale closing.  Called USAA again - idiot had sent to wrong email address.  I had repeated it to him 3 times!  Had to wait agin for them to send it.  Then had to transfer plates from old to new car, and decorative front plate - my "signature" - the Edgartown Yacht Club burgee. 

Okay ladies, you already know I'm nuts and obsessive.  Well, I like black cars the way I like BB Kelly's.  For me, my license tag and font tag as like a Hermes scarf worn with a black or neutral dress - just a little accent of color.  There used to be plates with a gorgeous dragonfly - looked great on a black car - discontinued so I have a Cardinal (the bird, not the UofL mascot).  These details just really set off the car.  

By now, it was nearly 12:30.  I had asked DSIL to put out remote control so salesman could program the HomeLink to their garage door- called as we left dealership - no, it was at tire store.  So much for that!  Raced to my house - discovered that remote (in which I had just put new batteries) was no longer programmed to door.  Up the ladder salesman went, programmed remote and then used it to program HomeLink.  On the way driving back and forth, he's trying to show me all the new features - a LOT.  Got mobile phone linked to Bluetooth, seat memory set and Side Assist set-up.  I'll have to go back tomorrow for the rest.

Late to hairdresser but he's always nice.  DSIL called and needed to be taken to get his car.  Got him and the boys, left him at his car and boys back to my house to On my way! and help put stuff in garage  to be packed in car Tues.  Got that done and dogs out and in, stopped at alteration shop for pick-up, heavens opened, new car wet, new hairdo soaked, then boys back home.  Got back at 5:15 - no lunch or rest.  Fed dogs, put on robe and collapsed.

When I get to the Vineyard, I plan on sleeping on the beach for a week.  I don't need this much activity in my quiet life!


----------



## csshopper

India said:


> HOME...finally!
> 
> I got up at 8:30 - had to be at Audi at 10:30 to pick up new car.  Plenty of time to get dressed, fed dogs and let out, eat breakfast, do breathing treatment.  My feet had literally just hot the floor - was putting on my slippers - when DSIL called - he was at tire store about 5 miles away getting new brakes on his car.  Yikes!  Said I would be there in 20 minutes - threw on clothes, took meds, made bed, fed dog and let them out and had a cup of yoghurt.  He called and said he had walked up to AT&T store -pick him up there.  Got there, he was still getting pre-paid calling card for DGS1 for the Vineyard.  By the time I got him home, it was 9:30.  Did breathing treatment, emptied car of all the stuff I keep in it (I'm very big on "be prepared" so lots of small things all in their special places.
> 
> Got to Audi on time but already tired.  I had a 1pm hair app't so we thought there was plenty of time.  Wrong!  First USAA didn't email the proof of insurance immediately as they said.  Went ahead and met with their finance guy to sign all the lease papers - about as many as one signs at a house sale closing.  Called USAA again - idiot had sent to wrong email address.  I had repeated it to him 3 times!  Had to wait agin for them to send it.  Then had to transfer plates from old to new car, and decorative front plate - my "signature" - the Edgartown Yacht Club burgee.
> 
> Okay ladies, you already know I'm nuts and obsessive.  Well, I like black cars the way I like BB Kelly's.  For me, my license tag and font tag as like a Hermes scarf worn with a black or neutral dress - just a little accent of color.  There used to be plates with a gorgeous dragonfly - looked great on a black car - discontinued so I have a Cardinal (the bird, not the UofL mascot).  These details just really set off the car.
> 
> By now, it was nearly 12:30.  I had asked DSIL to put out remote control so salesman could program the HomeLink to their garage door- called as we left dealership - no, it was at tire store.  So much for that!  Raced to my house - discovered that remote (in which I had just put new batteries) was no longer programmed to door.  Up the ladder salesman went, programmed remote and then used it to program HomeLink.  On the way driving back and forth, he's trying to show me all the new features - a LOT.  Got mobile phone linked to Bluetooth, seat memory set and Side Assist set-up.  I'll have to go back tomorrow for the rest.
> 
> Late to hairdresser but he's always nice.  DSIL called and needed to be taken to get his car.  Got him and the boys, left him at his car and boys back to my house to On my way! and help put stuff in garage  to be packed in car Tues.  Got that done and dogs out and in, stopped at alteration shop for pick-up, heavens opened, new car wet, new hairdo soaked, then boys back home.  Got back at 5:15 - no lunch or rest.  Fed dogs, put on robe and collapsed.
> 
> When I get to the Vineyard, I plan on sleeping on the beach for a week.  I don't need this much activity in my quiet life!



India, I'm 10 days away from joining you as a 70 yr old and I can only hope that I can keep up with you! You are a marvel, a family treasure. I think all of Chat should gather together and do an "intervention" with your family to make them understand how absolutely totally completely blessed they are to have YOU there to always be at their back. Last minute SIL help, having just come off a marathon of detailed arrangements to help DS, plus trying to get away to the Vineyard and, oh yes, keep breathing while doing it. And deal with all your own issues of home and garden etc. 

Will keep my fingers crossed to be reading posts of you lounging and reading and relaxing in a few weeks for a well earned REST.


----------



## etoupebirkin

India said:


> HOME...finally!
> 
> I got up at 8:30 - had to be at Audi at 10:30 to pick up new car.  Plenty of time to get dressed, fed dogs and let out, eat breakfast, do breathing treatment.  My feet had literally just hot the floor - was putting on my slippers - when DSIL called - he was at tire store about 5 miles away getting new brakes on his car.  Yikes!  Said I would be there in 20 minutes - threw on clothes, took meds, made bed, fed dog and let them out and had a cup of yoghurt.  He called and said he had walked up to AT&T store -pick him up there.  Got there, he was still getting pre-paid calling card for DGS1 for the Vineyard.  By the time I got him home, it was 9:30.  Did breathing treatment, emptied car of all the stuff I keep in it (I'm very big on "be prepared" so lots of small things all in their special places.
> 
> Got to Audi on time but already tired.  I had a 1pm hair app't so we thought there was plenty of time.  Wrong!  First USAA didn't email the proof of insurance immediately as they said.  Went ahead and met with their finance guy to sign all the lease papers - about as many as one signs at a house sale closing.  Called USAA again - idiot had sent to wrong email address.  I had repeated it to him 3 times!  Had to wait agin for them to send it.  Then had to transfer plates from old to new car, and decorative front plate - my "signature" - the Edgartown Yacht Club burgee.
> 
> Okay ladies, you already know I'm nuts and obsessive.  Well, I like black cars the way I like BB Kelly's.  For me, my license tag and font tag as like a Hermes scarf worn with a black or neutral dress - just a little accent of color.  There used to be plates with a gorgeous dragonfly - looked great on a black car - discontinued so I have a Cardinal (the bird, not the UofL mascot).  These details just really set off the car.
> 
> By now, it was nearly 12:30.  I had asked DSIL to put out remote control so salesman could program the HomeLink to their garage door- called as we left dealership - no, it was at tire store.  So much for that!  Raced to my house - discovered that remote (in which I had just put new batteries) was no longer programmed to door.  Up the ladder salesman went, programmed remote and then used it to program HomeLink.  On the way driving back and forth, he's trying to show me all the new features - a LOT.  Got mobile phone linked to Bluetooth, seat memory set and Side Assist set-up.  I'll have to go back tomorrow for the rest.
> 
> Late to hairdresser but he's always nice.  DSIL called and needed to be taken to get his car.  Got him and the boys, left him at his car and boys back to my house to On my way! and help put stuff in garage  to be packed in car Tues.  Got that done and dogs out and in, stopped at alteration shop for pick-up, heavens opened, new car wet, new hairdo soaked, then boys back home.  Got back at 5:15 - no lunch or rest.  Fed dogs, put on robe and collapsed.
> 
> When I get to the Vineyard, I plan on sleeping on the beach for a week.  I don't need this much activity in my quiet life!



India-- and you say I'm the busiest woman you know?!!!! I think you get to wear that crown, woman. Geez, I'm tired just reading this stuff. You deserve all the pampering you get on the Vineyard. I hope you have a marvelous, uneventful and restful time there. 

LDM, You just look beautiful. And you must be bursting with pride regarding Kirby. You and DH look so cute together.

My girl cave is going well. I just signed paperwork on the renovation--everything but the wallpaper removal and painting. The estimate I received was OTT expensive, but I have other resources to tap for this.

I took delivery of the ottoman and mirror. So I have a bunch of things to take pictures of to share. My camera battery died, so I need to re-charge. I'm hoping I can get done with everything between August 15 and June 1.

My love to everyone!!!


----------



## csshopper

HEARTFELT THANKS to all of you for your words of support for my DD and me. It means so much to be able to vent in a safe environment and be heard. We are healing and moving on. 

LDM- beautiful picture !  Apricots on a friend's tree this morning; apricot jam from your Mom's delicious recipe this afternoon.  As I stood and stirred I thought about our Mom's. The anniversary of my mother's death is the same day as my birthday this month and she's been gone 30 years, a lifetime in a way, but still a vibrant memory and part of my everyday life as I know your Mom is part of yours.

tesi-WOW! it sounds like your daughter has a fantastic location in New York. How exciting for her, and for you to visit. 

OB-you especially can relate to this. Talked to DS this afternoon who lives in AZ. They are about to embark upon what he is jokingly calling "the pilgrimage"  with my two GD to Disneyland......ta da.......so they can have their pictures taken with the characters from FROZEN.  They've heard from friends the line is so long the wait time has been 3 hours at times. He said he's just hoping they don't sing to pass the time.

Bonnie- miss you when you're not around, know that "life" intrudes and sometimes it's hard to find time to post, but always enjoy your thoughts when you do.

Hope everyone has a wonderful week-end. Sunshine so Hot Cars can go outside and play and enough hours so EB can finish the fabulous project underway!


----------



## chaneljewel

This has to be the busiest group of women I know!!!   I'm tired just reading the texts!
LDM, glad graduation went well!   Another phase of life is beginning!
India, your days sound exhausting!  You deserve a week of sleep at the vineyard!
CSS, your daughter was a brave woman...good for her to stand up to these monsters!

Been at dd the past few days helping out.  Busy times too with the kids!  Dgs has been sick, vomiting and fever...hopefully no one else will get it!


----------



## Millicat

ouija board said:


> LDM, beautiful photo on an absolutely gorgeous special day! Congratulations to Kirby! You and DH have raised such a great guy, and I know he'll go on to do great things. So happy your dad could be there to see him graduate.
> 
> Ck, sounds like you made the decision that was right for you and your family.
> 
> Millicat, hi!!!!
> 
> Csshopper, I'm in awe of your DD's toughness and bravery. The things one must endure to ensure justice is done..



Morning Ouija, morning everyone, I hope you're all well  
You're all still busy, all still moving at 100mph ...... life's like that, isn't it


----------



## ouija board

Millicat said:


> Morning Ouija, morning everyone, I hope you're all well
> 
> You're all still busy, all still moving at 100mph ...... life's like that, isn't it




Morning, Millicat! Yes, it's 1am here and I'm still awake  Hope you are having a good day!


----------



## etoupebirkin

csshopper said:


> HEARTFELT THANKS to all of you for your words of support for my DD and me. It means so much to be able to vent in a safe environment and be heard. We are healing and moving on.
> 
> LDM- beautiful picture !  Apricots on a friend's tree this morning; apricot jam from your Mom's delicious recipe this afternoon.  As I stood and stirred I thought about our Mom's. The anniversary of my mother's death is the same day as my birthday this month and she's been gone 30 years, a lifetime in a way, but still a vibrant memory and part of my everyday life as I know your Mom is part of yours.
> 
> tesi-WOW! it sounds like your daughter has a fantastic location in New York. How exciting for her, and for you to visit.
> 
> OB-you especially can relate to this. Talked to DS this afternoon who lives in AZ. They are about to embark upon what he is jokingly calling "the pilgrimage"  with my two GD to Disneyland......ta da.......so they can have their pictures taken with the characters from FROZEN.  They've heard from friends the line is so long the wait time has been 3 hours at times. He said he's just hoping they don't sing to pass the time.
> 
> Bonnie- miss you when you're not around, know that "life" intrudes and sometimes it's hard to find time to post, but always enjoy your thoughts when you do.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful week-end. Sunshine so Hot Cars can go outside and play and enough hours so EB can finish the fabulous project underway!



I actually went through something similar about 15 years ago. My company's art director was touching people inappropriately. One day this person came up behind me and thwacked my bra strap. It was one of many inappropriate things done or said. My DH advised me to keep a journal of incidents/date-time/witnesses if any. The women in my office went to the office manager and business owner. The gentleman was allowed to resign. When my boss retired a couple of months ago, he and I had a discussion and he said as a small business owner for 30 years, it was the most difficult situation he ever dealt with.

It never led to litigation or settlements. I just wanted to do my job in peace.

I hope your DD does not have any ill effects from this personally or professionally. But it is very upsetting and a huge pain to go through.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Bonnie, I hope you and the family are doing well. Yes the girl cave is going well. Though I need to find a painter to remove the wallpaper and paint. The contractor was too expensive. Really, $10K to strip wallpaper and paint a 500+ sf bedroom, 250 foot sitting room and one side of a hallway??? I am thinking I can get it done for well less than half.

The chest is getting to the point where it glows. I've put on (10 thin) coats of varnish already.


----------



## ouija board

etoupebirkin said:


> Bonnie, I hope you and the family are doing well. Yes the girl cave is going well. Though I need to find a painter to remove the wallpaper and paint. The contractor was too expensive. Really, $10K to strip wallpaper and paint a 500+ sf bedroom, 250 foot sitting room and one side of a hallway??? I am thinking I can get it done for well less than half.
> 
> The chest is getting to the point where it glows. I've put on (10 thin) coats of varnish already.




Ouch, $10k is a bit steep. I'm positive you can find someone cheaper. The dresser sounds like it's coming along well. I can't wait to see the finished product! I'm planning to redo DD's room after five years of piling her ever growing stash of toys in random and mismatched bins and Rubbermaid. You're giving me inspiration to repurpose her old furniture myself rather than buy all of it new. As it is, Pottery Barn or Ikea will be getting a whole lot of my H spending money for shelves and curtains. I'm going to try turning a tall bookcase into a window bench, but it's thickly varnished raw wood that I'm going to paint white. I have a feeling there'll be a lot of sanding and many many coats of paint. 

CSS, I love it, a "pilgrimage"! I have a feeling that's what it'll be for us, too, since the princess craze has just been extended by about five years with the Frozen movie. Three hour long wait to see the Frozen girls...ugh, I can see DH rolling his eyes already, and DD is warming up her vocal cords ("let it go...let it gooooooooo...").


----------



## bjostone

AMAZING WOMEN!   Busy, busy, busy.................and so talented.


India, I do not know how you keep on................btw, I would be very interested in "buying out a lease".....   I am always on the look out for well maintained vehicles "coming off lease".    


Have a friend who's family spent quite a bit of time in Edgartown, and sailing on the Vineyard.........I will pm the name, wouldn't that be funny if you knew the family.    If so, please remember the folly of youth. 


Well happy weekend to all, I am packing.   DS wants to go on vacation to Boston.   Why during June?  Hot, humid, asphalt........why not the Cape, the Vineyard, Nantucket?   So, I go with DS and DD to Harvard Square for 7 nights................an AVICII concert - I guess a light show, dancing (no sitting) and AVICCI shows up with earphones that have neon lights on them...............would anyone like to take my place?    One baseball game, and then whatever...........oh JOY!   CAN'T WAIT!


So, I will be MIA having a great time?  Boston here we come, talk with you later Peeps!  Be well and happy! xoxo


EB, QB, that 10K sounds very high.    Is it location?   That particular contractor?   I had venetian plaster done for a bit more than that.    In my youth I actually removed wallpaper, kinda a fun job as a teenager, but as of now, do not know if it would be fun.


I need help with organization.  I foolishly furnished my house with antiques, which in retrospect was not a good idea.  For us, armoire's are relatively useless.    The kids fuss with the keys, and then I go nuts looking for them.  I also find that storage is limited.  Go crazy with stuff that does not work......eg. pens.  I just wish I had a "walk in" closet with storage that I could move into.  Perhaps I have turned into an old witch, but I am tired of sharing.


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> Bonnie, I hope you and the family are doing well. Yes the girl cave is going well. Though I need to find a painter to remove the wallpaper and paint. The contractor was too expensive. Really, $10K to strip wallpaper and paint a 500+ sf bedroom, 250 foot sitting room and one side of a hallway??? I am thinking I can get it done for well less than half.
> 
> The chest is getting to the point where it glows. I've put on (10 thin) coats of varnish already.



EB, shame I don't live closer as I'd do this job for far less...just my kind of job that I enjoy!   Crazy, right ?!


----------



## ck21

Happy Sunday!!!


----------



## tesi

Ldm- great photo,  you are a beauty inside and out.   

Hope the weekend has been a happy one for everyone.   East coast weather is lovely right night.  And cool nights are wonderful!  
Xo.


----------



## tesi

Bonnie- antiques are never foolish sweetie.  I am so enamored of furnishings and bits with history.   
My preference is always antiques, except for upholstered pieces.    I'm certain your home is exquisite-and if I lived closer I would love to help you fluff it up and organize!  
Top of the head kiss to you!  

India- you tire me out with all you do in day.  You deserve a restful time at the vineyard- let someone else unpack and set up!  
Xo


----------



## ouija board

All this talk of redoing rooms, girl caves, and antiques is giving me the urge to do up my walk in closet into a mini girl cave. "Mini" in that I still have to share it with DH, lol. First order of business..do something with the wall of orange scarf boxes. Consolidate, label, put in some orderly fashion as opposed to the stack that's taking over two shelves. I'm thinking of making throw pillows out of two scarves and maybe a couple of my pochettes. Then I HAVE to do something about the shoes. The shoe shelves that came with the California Closet system are woefully inadequate for what I've accumulated in the last few years. Now to see if I actually start working on this project, or if it becomes yet another project that dies in the planning stages. I'm planning to reorganize DD's room too, which is probably priority, given the clutter that's taking over her room.


----------



## ck21

OB--too bad we aren't closer.  Closet organization would be fun when done with someone else.  I also would benefit from a voice of reason, telling me what to get rid of!!


----------



## India

Okay - here's some useful information for those of you who have children living in NYC or with no car.

I discovered this AM that the reason my son's car insurance on the car I'm giving him is going to be so high is that for the past 13 years, he has had no car insurance - car and insurance having been provided by his FIL's dealership.  Therefore, he has not "car insurance credit rating/history".  Agent said that this happens all the time with company provided cars and people who move to NYC for a few years and get rid of their car.   One can take out a very low-cost "no-car-ownership insurance policy", which then shows they have had continuous coverage.  If he'd only known!  His rates are now astronomical as he can't even prove he's a safe driver (at age 44, no less!).  Live and learn - at least you all can learn from this sad lesson.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Once again I have fallen behind but promise to catch up today and tomorrow!
We had Kirby's "graduation cheers" party here last night. We spent the past few days cleaning and cooking up a storm! We had about 60 neighbors, relatives and dear friends here.
It was heartwarming to watch Kirby chat with with everyone, especially our dear sweet older neighbors.
The invitation said 5:00-8:00, the final guests left around 11:00...I think they left their watches at home 
I served a "Rancho California" dinner. Many of the recipes that I used were old family favorites.
I made WAY too much food. Wish you could all stop by tonight for leftovers!
I had been stressing over the dessert, I just couldn't decide on a cake design. Finally, I asked Kirby what he wanted and it turned out that he didn't even want a cake...go figure. So, I made several of his favorite desserts instead. I took a few pics and will post later. I also took a pic of our cow, we chatted about this a few weeks ago. He was dressed for graduation so I snapped a pic to share!
All in all it was a fun evening, beautiful weather and great memories were made. Now for summer!!

I am looking forward to reading back and catching up....Happy Monday!


----------



## India

Oooh!  I could use those leftovers for the next three nights!  WAY too busy to do much cooking but will figure out something.  Sounds like another of your FABULOUS parties!

When your boys marry, their wives are going to hate you as you have set the bar VERY high!  Of course, knowing you, you'll just do everything for them when they have a party!


----------



## csshopper

India said:


> Okay - here's some useful information for those of you who have children living in NYC or with no car.
> 
> I discovered this AM that the reason my son's car insurance on the car I'm giving him is going to be so high is that for the past 13 years, he has had no car insurance - car and insurance having been provided by his FIL's dealership.  Therefore, he has not "car insurance credit rating/history".  Agent said that this happens all the time with company provided cars and people who move to NYC for a few years and get rid of their car.   One can take out a very low-cost "no-car-ownership insurance policy", which then shows they have had continuous coverage.  If he'd only known!  His rates are now astronomical as he can't even prove he's a safe driver (at age 44, no less!).  Live and learn - at least you all can learn from this sad lesson.



This is one example of why people gnash their teeth during transactions with insurance companies (and I say this even with a DSS who is an executive with a major national company). It seems logical to a person like me that the insurance company used by FIL's dealership could easily provide an official letter stating your DS had not incurred any charges while covered by their company. And that should be sufficient, in my mind, to allow him to purchase coverage at a reasonable rate. Obviously, I am deluded and out of touch with the times.EEEECH. I feel your pain!


----------



## Luckydogmom

India said:


> Okay - here's some useful information for those of you who have children living in NYC or with no car.
> 
> I discovered this AM that the reason my son's car insurance on the car I'm giving him is going to be so high is that for the past 13 years, he has had no car insurance - car and insurance having been provided by his FIL's dealership.  Therefore, he has not "car insurance credit rating/history".  Agent said that this happens all the time with company provided cars and people who move to NYC for a few years and get rid of their car.   One can take out a very low-cost "no-car-ownership insurance policy", which then shows they have had continuous coverage.  If he'd only known!  His rates are now astronomical as he can't even prove he's a safe driver (at age 44, no less!).  Live and learn - at least you all can learn from this sad lesson.



India this is crazy! Honestly, one would hope that the insurance company could simply defer to his driving/accident history with his FIL's insurance company...pretty basic?? I am amazed by this, so sorry.
I hope you have a fabulous trip to MV, you sure deserve a rest!
BTW, i have been thinking about you today. A dear friend brought Kirby a graduation gift from the Vineyard Vines store...my favorite!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ouija board said:


> All this talk of redoing rooms, girl caves, and antiques is giving me the urge to do up my walk in closet into a mini girl cave. "Mini" in that I still have to share it with DH, lol. First order of business..do something with the wall of orange scarf boxes. Consolidate, label, put in some orderly fashion as opposed to the stack that's taking over two shelves. I'm thinking of making throw pillows out of two scarves and maybe a couple of my pochettes. Then I HAVE to do something about the shoes. The shoe shelves that came with the California Closet system are woefully inadequate for what I've accumulated in the last few years. Now to see if I actually start working on this project, or if it becomes yet another project that dies in the planning stages. I'm planning to reorganize DD's room too, which is probably priority, given the clutter that's taking over her room.



Maybe we should all spend two weeks going from house to house helping each other organize a closet!
I wish I could help with your DD's room, I love pink, sparkles and all things girley!


----------



## Luckydogmom

csshopper said:


> HEARTFELT THANKS to all of you for your words of support for my DD and me. It means so much to be able to vent in a safe environment and be heard. We are healing and moving on.
> 
> LDM- beautiful picture !  Apricots on a friend's tree this morning; apricot jam from your Mom's delicious recipe this afternoon.  As I stood and stirred I thought about our Mom's. The anniversary of my mother's death is the same day as my birthday this month and she's been gone 30 years, a lifetime in a way, but still a vibrant memory and part of my everyday life as I know your Mom is part of yours.
> 
> tesi-WOW! it sounds like your daughter has a fantastic location in New York. How exciting for her, and for you to visit.
> 
> OB-you especially can relate to this. Talked to DS this afternoon who lives in AZ. They are about to embark upon what he is jokingly calling "the pilgrimage"  with my two GD to Disneyland......ta da.......so they can have their pictures taken with the characters from FROZEN.  They've heard from friends the line is so long the wait time has been 3 hours at times. He said he's just hoping they don't sing to pass the time.
> 
> Bonnie- miss you when you're not around, know that "life" intrudes and sometimes it's hard to find time to post, but always enjoy your thoughts when you do.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful week-end. Sunshine so Hot Cars can go outside and play and enough hours so EB can finish the fabulous project underway!



Oh CSS I am teary eyed after reading your post. What day is your birthday? i want to be sure to send you special birthday wishes!
I am thrilled to know that you made apricot jam!
I made apricot cobbler for one of the desserts yesterday. I always use my grandma's recipe ( my mom's mom). I love simple recipes from years gone by!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Millicat said:


> All okay here thanks, the kitties ...... getting older (nearly 12 - not that that's old for pusscats !) and slowing up considerably - but hey, aren't we all
> My work is very very busy, which keeps me out of mischief, all in all ...... very good thank you :kiss:



So happy to hear all is well with you Millicat! 
I have been meaning to ask you if you watch "Mr. Selfridge"? It is our favorite next to Downton Abbey!


----------



## csshopper

Luckydogmom said:


> Oh CSS I am teary eyed after reading your post. What day is your birthday? i want to be sure to send you special birthday wishes!
> I am thrilled to know that you made apricot jam!
> I made apricot cobbler for one of the desserts yesterday. I always use my grandma's recipe ( my mom's mom). I love simple recipes from years gone by!



June 30.

The jam is delicious and it is SO simple to make. As it was cooking I wanted to break up some of larger pieces so I pulled out my Mom's old potato masher and used it to get a little more pulp. That's what got the memories flowing.


----------



## chaneljewel

CSS, I miss my mom so much too so my heart ached when I read your post.  She was always my best friend who supported me no matter what.   I want to be like that with my own daughter.  Just remember how happy your mom was on the day you were born and would want you to celebrate the life she gave you.
LDM, you deserve "summer" now as you've been so busy lately!   Take some time for yourself!
I think it would be fun for us to help each other organize our closets!   We could even do a clothes swap...haha!


----------



## csshopper

chaneljewel said:


> CSS, I miss my mom so much too so my heart ached when I read your post.  She was always my best friend who supported me no matter what.   I want to be like that with my own daughter.  Just remember how happy your mom was on the day you were born and would want you to celebrate the life she gave you.
> LDM, you deserve "summer" now as you've been so busy lately!   Take some time for yourself!
> I think it would be fun for us to help each other organize our closets!   We could even do a clothes swap...haha!



channel- BEAUTIFUL words of wisdom. I will remember. You touched my heart.


----------



## Luckydogmom

chaneljewel said:


> CSS, I miss my mom so much too so my heart ached when I read your post.  She was always my best friend who supported me no matter what.   I want to be like that with my own daughter.  Just remember how happy your mom was on the day you were born and would want you to celebrate the life she gave you.
> LDM, you deserve "summer" now as you've been so busy lately!   Take some time for yourself!
> I think it would be fun for us to help each other organize our closets!   We could even do a clothes swap...haha!



Wonderful " mom " advise Chanel!
I was thinking the same thing about clothes swapping...shoes too!


----------



## bjostone

CHANEL, as CSS said:   "Beautiful"..............never sure what to say re:   mom's, and losses.   Don't want to stir up any extra pain.    Guess we are just lucky to get what we got, for what we got...........


"We Go!",  and I am taking you all to that AVICII concert with me................yes, we will be wearing Bose headphones, but want you to know how much you all mean.


a closing thought, my DS died on her birthday, and I was told that in some faiths/religions (hopefully no offense to atheists here, but maybe something to consider).......that it is a powerful thing.....a complete circle.    Do not want to go into details.


With love
me


----------



## Luckydogmom

tesi said:


> Ldm- great photo,  you are a beauty inside and out.
> 
> Hope the weekend has been a happy one for everyone.   East coast weather is lovely right night.  And cool nights are wonderful!
> Xo.



Thank you Tesi! I am so thrilled to hear about your wonderful east coast weather....finally!


----------



## Mindi B

Back from my trip and have missed lots, clearly.  Who's coming to my place to muck out my closet?


----------



## Luckydogmom

Bonnie, I will help you any time with parties for your twins! You are only a skip away! As for your antiques, I would cherish and keep them forever if I were you. I happen to adore antiques, I mix them with custom upholstered pieces and treasures from my family and travels. I personally prefer a mix of old and new blended to create one's own unique style. I imagine your home to be beautiful with your treasured antiques 
On another note, isn't our SC weather beautiful right now?

My SIL arrives from NJ tomorrow. She will be with us for ten days. No matter what I do I am never good enough for her beloved brother...my DH. She loves finding fault, ugh. She loves talking about his high school and college sweethearts, asks him what they are doing now, etc... I am preparing myself for composure, quiet smiles and clenched teeth. Oh joy.

EB all of your fun and creative plans for your woman cave have inspired me! My question is...do you all think it's ok for me to use my DD's old bedroom for this? Her room is our old master bedroom prior to our remodel 18 years ago. It isn't used at all, except to collect "stuff". She never goes into her room when she is here. I would love an all white room with a touch of lavender. Maybe this fall I will take this on to distract me from being alone

Happy Tuesday!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi B said:


> Back from my trip and have missed lots, clearly.  Who's coming to my place to muck out my closet?



MINDI!!!
Welcome home!!
I will if you will help me!
My coats are out of control.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, LDM, mine too!  I am a coat fiend, and it has to stop!  I've decided I need to at least pull a few that I don't wear often but am not ready to throw away and put them in storage so my closet can breathe a little.  
I can't imagine that your DD would object to your repurposing her room, and hey, I would say, "too bad, so sad" if she did!  She's a grown lady and out of the house now, so that room is now yours to do with as you wish!  Go for it!
I agree with others who have praised antiques, Bonnie.  If they don't work for all of your stuff, you can certainly supplement with some more contemporary pieces, or built-ins. . . but I do think that an eclectic mix is great.  On the other hand, if you really don't like them, don't feel you have to keep them just because they are old!  (Gosh, I hope my DH doesn't start thinking like that.)  Your house has to work for you.


----------



## chaneljewel

I agree with LDM and mindi's advice Bonnie.  A mix of the old and new seems nice, but if you aren't happy with it then try something else.   I'm always changing things in my home...keeps me from being bored.  

Welcome home mindi!

LDM, I don't see how your SIL can be so negative about you!  Shame on her.  Try to ignore her comments as she's probably looking for a reaction from you.   Such a childish game!   There sounds like some jealousy there too!


----------



## Luckydogmom

chaneljewel said:


> I agree with LDM and mindi's advice Bonnie.  A mix of the old and new seems nice, but if you aren't happy with it then try something else.   I'm always changing things in my home...keeps me from being bored.
> 
> Welcome home mindi!
> 
> LDM, I don't see how your SIL can be so negative about you!  Shame on her.  Try to ignore her comments as she's probably looking for a reaction from you.   Such a childish game!   There sounds like some jealousy there too!



Thanks Chanel. She is just one of those wonderful  passive /aggressive type. I do think there is jealousy. We are very different. I have always...for 30 years...been very nice and welcoming to her. I'll continue to be nice but it's always hard for me when she visits. My motto is to always smile and keep my thoughts to myself no matter what she says


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi B said:


> Oh, LDM, mine too!  I am a coat fiend, and it has to stop!  I've decided I need to at least pull a few that I don't wear often but am not ready to throw away and put them in storage so my closet can breathe a little.
> I can't imagine that your DD would object to your repurposing her room, and hey, I would say, "too bad, so sad" if she did!  She's a grown lady and out of the house now, so that room is now yours to do with as you wish!  Go for it!
> I agree with others who have praised antiques, Bonnie.  If they don't work for all of your stuff, you can certainly supplement with some more contemporary pieces, or built-ins. . . but I do think that an eclectic mix is great.  On the other hand, if you really don't like them, don't feel you have to keep them just because they are old!  (Gosh, I hope my DH doesn't start thinking like that.)  Your house has to work for you.



Ok great Mindi, I will let my DD know that you gave me the go ahead! thank you!!! I'll be sending you a coat for the advise...


----------



## Mindi B

LDM, relentless niceness to your SIL may be your only option.  It at least gives her no ammunition, and no opposition that might stimulate her to greater heights of nasty.  She sounds like the type who would love to know she's upsetting you, so refusing to be upset is the best revenge.  And let's face it, there is lots for her to be jealous of.  You are lovely, your DH adores you, your kids are awesome, your home is beautiful, and you have loads of generosity, personal grace, and artistic flair.  Golly, I'm not sure *I* even like you!  No, no, I do, because you manage also to be loving, modest, and appreciative of all you have.  Pity her if you can.  Jealousy and spite are corrosive, and those in their grip are often deeply unhappy.


----------



## ck21

Here is a happy thought--the Nordstrom Anniversary sale catalogs have started to arrive!!  This does not help my closet situation.....


----------



## India

Lovely thoughts about your mother, chanel.  Hope someday my two feel the same.  

LDM, people like that are such a pain!  I'm sure it's jealousy.  Probably because YOU are #1 in your husband's heart, not her anymore.  

Mindi, glad you're back!

BJ, I adore antiques mixed to make your look your own.  I'm sure yours are lovely.

CAR IS PACKED and I don't leave until Thurs AM!  DGS2 packed it for me this afternoon - they leave tomorrow morning so that's why so far ahead.  Yes, everything will be hopelessly wrinkled but that can't be avoided.  Still have to put in percussion vest (breathing) which is very heavy, nebulizer, duffle bag with my "on the road" clothes, meds and makeup, cooler and road food bag on Thurs.  That is MORE than enough!  Wish someone could help but there is no one - DD is out of town - really can't ask neighbors that early (hope to leave by 8AM).  It will happen - it always does!

First night in Harrisburg PA, second in Milford CT and then on to the ferry early Sat afternoon.  Can't wait to get there!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Ahhh Mindi you are way too sweet. I am really a bad girl...just ask my kids 
I think India is exactly right. I do come before her in DH's eyes! She would love to have him all to herself when in town. I also agree that she would love to know that she is upsetting me, not going to happen.

Horroay India, I am thrilled for you. Please drive safety and have a wonderful vacation on MV!
I walked Balboa Island this morning, the sights and smells of summer were intoxicating, the best!
So happy you will be there taking it all in on the East Coast...enjoy every minute!

CK I just received mine today. Some cute boots...l need new boots as much as I need a new coat.

Has anyone experienced a movement in their teeth for no obvious reason? On my last dental visit my oh so handsome dentist noticed that two of my bottom teeth had moved a bit. I am now lucky/unlucky to be wearing invisaline braces. Today is my first day wearing them, my teeth hurt. I think my snacking days are over for the next four months.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Our baby cow, he is wearing Kirby's grad cap and leis&#128153;

...


----------



## ck21

Love the cow!!  Does he have a name?


----------



## India

Love that cow!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Yes he does! His name is "Towel".
I fell in love with him about 16years ago while on a trip to Ensenada, Mexico. We used to go all the time prior to difficulties in the area. He was made by a famous artist from Mexico City. 
I wanted to buy him the minute I saw him but he was way out of my budget for something that I wanted but did not need to have. Six months after the trip DH said he was going to watch a water polo game at his old college. He said he would take Kirby along to give me a day off. Kirby was 2 years old. They were gone the entire day. All along I assumed they were an hour away. I NO idea they had left the country in pursuit of a cow! When he made it to the shop the cow was gone. It had been sold months earlier. When DH and Kirby were leaving the shop the owner said, "but a shipment came in this week that I haven't opened, please let's look". They spent an hour opening large wooden crates. My cow was in the very last crate! The only difference was that the one I first saw was about a foot tall, this one is the size of a real baby cow!!! There was no way DH was going to come home without this huge cow after driving four hours to get there. So he bought it and hid it in the back of the car under a towel.
When they finally made it home Kirby said "dada get towel". He was trying to explain that there was something under the towel... So the name towel stuck! To this day Towel is still my favorite birthday gift!


----------



## ouija board

What a great story about Towel! I bet he's a great conversation piece as well as being a really cute member of the family!

I just finished a course of Invisalign for my lower teeth that started shifting because I grind my teeth a LOT. Ive chewed through many custom ($$$) night guards in the last five years! The Invisalign was definitely preferable to those old metal braces from my teens when I had horridly crooked teeth, and it took a shorter time than I thought. I will say that initially my teeth were only a little sore, but after the second visit when they glued the attachments to my teeth that allow the trays to "grab" onto the teeth and shift them, ouch! I had to take things a little slower than they had scheduled because I developed painful sensitivity in my teeth. But it was all worth it to see my nice straight teeth again. I wish I could say that it curtailed my snacking, but it didn't..I just stuffed my face when I had the trays out!


----------



## csshopper

LDM- what a great story about the day Towel mooved in.  And it speaks volumes about your DH and his love for you.  :girl sigh:

You're right, it used to be fun, and safer, to cross the border. I just pulled a well worn, soft serape out of the linen closet that was purchased  by my Dad in Tijuana 40 years ago. My parents were visiting us from the Mid West and he thought having a serape was so exotic. I brought it home with me after he died and have had it ever since.


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, love Towel's story!   He's so cute!   And those eyes!!

India, your trip will be so relaxing once you're there!   Safe travels!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ouija board said:


> What a great story about Towel! I bet he's a great conversation piece as well as being a really cute member of the family!
> 
> I just finished a course of Invisalign for my lower teeth that started shifting because I grind my teeth a LOT. Ive chewed through many custom ($$$) night guards in the last five years! The Invisalign was definitely preferable to those old metal braces from my teens when I had horridly crooked teeth, and it took a shorter time than I thought. I will say that initially my teeth were only a little sore, but after the second visit when they glued the attachments to my teeth that allow the trays to "grab" onto the teeth and shift them, ouch! I had to take things a little slower than they had scheduled because I developed painful sensitivity in my teeth. But it was all worth it to see my nice straight teeth again. I wish I could say that it curtailed my snacking, but it didn't..I just stuffed my face when I had the trays out!



Thanks OB 
He already glued the attachments on, oh my goodness this is miserable!
I have them on my top and bottom. He decided to do both, just to keep my bite in line.
I tried to eat but the attachments hurt my cheeks. Honestly this is awful
I may be eating frozen yogurt for four months! 
How long did you have yours? I am thrilled to be finished with one day.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Oh CSS, thanks for the girl sigh! I hope you treasure that serape. How wonderful that you have it now.
That look is in now, I hope you have it out on display.
I used to take our 3  older kids to Baja Beach and Tennis club (below Ensenada) for three weeks every summer...alone!
It was safe, inexpensive and so much fun! I was brave and bold back in the day.
Towel is such a great reminder of simple days on the beaches of Mexico!

Thanks Chanel, ahh yes, Towel does have dreamy cow eyes  People laugh when they see him for the first time...he is big!


----------



## Vintage Leather

LDM - as far as I can tell, your SIL is terribly jealous because no one is willing to drive 8 hrs round trip to give her a towel cow!  You are incredible, and it is a pleasure being your peep.  
Thank you so much for the story and the picture!  And congrats on getting Kirby through!

Welcome back Mindi!  How are your puppies doing?

India, I wish I was closer to help you load your car.  I probably won't be in chat again until you are safely at the Vineyard - so safe and happy travels!


----------



## Mindi B

I love animal art, and a giant calf sculpture totally floats my boat.  I love Towel, and his origin story is wonderful.
Say, Peeps, I have a serious question to submit to the workings of Peep Wisdom:  Did a lot of walking recently on our trip, and chose to bring "sensible" shoes--sneakers; two different pairs of flat, soft sandals--and my feet were totally shredded.  Huge blisters and raw places everywhere.  I look like I put both tootsies into a meat grinder.  This happens almost all of the time, and I have yet to find anything, any band-aid/plaster, any sock, any shoe, that helps.  It's not a question of support--the feet themselves don't typically hurt--it's a question of stoopidly sensitive skin, and friction, and swelling from being hot, I guess.  My DH loves to walk, and I WANT to walk, and I am heartily sick of this.  Any ideas?  Grrrr.


----------



## ck21

Two things that come to mind readily--one is Ecco Yucatan sandals.  Nothing compares, and I'm not sure these are capable of creating a sore spot on anyone.  Second, and contrary to my first suggestion, maybe you need to wear socks all.the.time.  Not the most appealing, I know, but sounds like it could help.  Many peopel swear by toe socks as a means of blister prevention.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> I love animal art, and a giant calf sculpture totally floats my boat.  I love Towel, and his origin story is wonderful.
> Say, Peeps, I have a serious question to submit to the workings of Peep Wisdom:  Did a lot of walking recently on our trip, and chose to bring "sensible" shoes--sneakers; two different pairs of flat, soft sandals--and my feet were totally shredded.  Huge blisters and raw places everywhere.  I look like I put both tootsies into a meat grinder.  This happens almost all of the time, and I have yet to find anything, any band-aid/plaster, any sock, any shoe, that helps.  It's not a question of support--the feet themselves don't typically hurt--it's a question of stoopidly sensitive skin, and friction, and swelling from being hot, I guess.  My DH loves to walk, and I WANT to walk, and I am heartily sick of this.  Any ideas?  Grrrr.



Mindi, Have you tried Band Aid Friction Block? Comes is a 1x21/2" hard shell container and is applied like a  roll on deodorant. It can't be applied over open wounds,so it isn't going to help you heal, but maybe next time would keep you blister free? I usually find it hanging on a shelf with other Band Aid products.
      Do you pack  Dr Scholl's Moleskin Padding when you travel?  It can also provide cushioning and relief if you already have a blister.
       This may sound off the wall, but if your feet excessively perspire contributing to the problem, ask your doctor if you can use an antiperspirant on them?

         Feel your pain and hope you find an answer!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Yikes Mindi , I am so sorry about your blisters! Do you have "The Walking Company" near you? There is one at South Coast Plaza. I have a feeling they will be able to suggest something to help you out with this. Ther have everything related to feet, shoes, socks, lotions, etc... You may want to give them a call.
I hope you are able to find a solution


----------



## Luckydogmom

Vintage Leather said:


> LDM - as far as I can tell, your SIL is terribly jealous because no one is willing to drive 8 hrs round trip to give her a towel cow!  You are incredible, and it is a pleasure being your peep.
> Thank you so much for the story and the picture!  And congrats on getting Kirby through!
> 
> Welcome back Mindi!  How are your puppies doing?
> 
> India, I wish I was closer to help you load your car.  I probably won't be in chat again until you are safely at the Vineyard - so safe and happy travels!



Oh VL, you are so sweet! I just read your reasoning to my DH. He agreed about his sister then added..."what on earth was I thinking when I drove to Mexico with a two year old...to buy a cow!"
Ah the things we do when we are young and foolish!
I love being your peep as well!!


----------



## ouija board

Luckydogmom said:


> Oh VL, you are so sweet! I just read your reasoning to my DH. He agreed about his sister then added..."what on earth was I thinking when I drove to Mexico with a two year old...to buy a cow!"
> 
> Ah the things we do when we are young and foolish!
> 
> I love being your peep as well!!




Drive to Mexico for a cow...it always makes sense at the time, doesn't it! Totally agree with VL about your SIL!  Ugh, I can totally sympathize with your pain. I was so happy to get those attachments taken off in the end. I wore mine for about 9 months, and then the retainer for six months. 

Mindi, sorry to hear about your tootsies! Blisters suck, and I don't have any good suggestions for wearing shoes while you are healing. For walking, I've resorted to the not so pretty but oh so comfy FitFlop sandals. I walked around Sea World for six hours once, and my feet were the only part of me not in pain thanks to those sandals. If I need closed toe walking shoes, I wear my running shoes. Yes, I travel in the most fashionable outfits..Fitflops and sneakers!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, Peeps, for the sympathy and the excellent suggestions!  I do use blister-specific bandages once the blisters are there, which helps, but of course isn't prophylactic.  (And is pretty gross, but I won't go into detail.)  Perhaps ALL of your suggestions should be used together.  Blister block, under socks, under Ecco Yucatan sandals or other super-comfy orthopedic shoes.  All worth a try!
Off to Google!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> I love animal art, and a giant calf sculpture totally floats my boat.  I love Towel, and his origin story is wonderful.
> Say, Peeps, I have a serious question to submit to the workings of Peep Wisdom:  Did a lot of walking recently on our trip, and chose to bring "sensible" shoes--sneakers; two different pairs of flat, soft sandals--and my feet were totally shredded.  Huge blisters and raw places everywhere.  I look like I put both tootsies into a meat grinder.  This happens almost all of the time, and I have yet to find anything, any band-aid/plaster, any sock, any shoe, that helps.  It's not a question of support--the feet themselves don't typically hurt--it's a question of stoopidly sensitive skin, and friction, and swelling from being hot, I guess.  My DH loves to walk, and I WANT to walk, and I am heartily sick of this.  Any ideas?  Grrrr.



Mindi, Sorry about the blisters. There are blister resistant socks you can buy at running/camping stores. I've also invested in Prada sneakers in black and etoupe as well as Hermes Quick shoes in tan. These are my go to items when traveling. I especially love the etoupe Prada for summer. And I always wear ankle socks.

LDM, Love the story about the cow. Your DH is such a gem. 

India, Safe travels.

I have not had time to do a proper catch up. I am fighting a cold DH gave me. I've been pumping Zicam. I just had Chicken Pho and a Vietnamese iced coffee for lunch.

If you had a choice for a long weekend in the British isles, would you pick Scotland or Ireland? DH said they're no direct flights from DC to Glasgow, but there are direct flights to Dublin.


----------



## Mindi B

I had never heard of blister-resistant socks!  Cool!  
Off to Google! (Again.)
I have worn Fit-flops, and even those sometimes cause blisters.  My feet are covered in tissue-paper, apparently.


----------



## ouija board

EB, I'd choose Dublin, personally, although it's a close call. My brother just got back from vacation in the UK, and he stayed for a few nights at a sheep farm in Ireland. Loved it. Even rented a car, which I thought was brave considering he's never driven on the opposite side nor on the super narrow country roads. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## csshopper

EB- if you could go direct to both it would a harder decision, but between Glasgow and Dublin, I'd take Dublin. For a long week-end when time is precious, I would rather get on a plane knowing when I get off I'm "there" rather than adding time changing planes......and possibly running a risk of unforeseen weather delaying/canceling a flight at a connector airport.  Haven't been to Dublin in 8 years but remember it as a walkable city, friendly people, some interesting places to visit and good food.


----------



## tesi

India-safe travels to you, and may a wonderful summer lay ahead.   
Ldm- the cow named towel is fabulous.  Love, love, love her and the story.  I would dress towel for every season.  And crowns, scarfs and footwear even for the sweet one.  The possibilities are virtually endless.  
Mindi- pleased you are home safely to your happy family.  Sorry about the sad feet.  I don't have quite as much trouble with mine but I will say that I generally get blisters with ANY variety of sneakers/tennis shoes, even with socks.  I like to walk everyday, weather permitting, for at least an hour. This winter while in Florida I finally figured out what works for me-  Tom's slip on shoes with virtually no sole.  I wear them with no socks and never have a blister now.  It's weird but it works for me. I think perhaps they mold to my feet and don't slip around. I've bought maybe 6 pairs already!  
Eb-feel better! Summer colds are terrible. 

Hugs to everyone, I have a lot of catching up to do.  Having stepson, wife, and babies out for the weekend.  My house is so not childproof.  I never childproofed for my girls. they understood no.  I'm not sure that works anymore,   Eek!  

Happy summer for those that are finally feeling the warmth!!!!
Xo


----------



## scarletambience

I posted yesterday but my post got deleted (I don't know why)

Does anyone know where I could get a Hermes lamp? It's the orange colour, table lamp that could be vintage. 

Appreciate any help! TIA!


----------



## mistikat

scarletambience said:


> I posted yesterday but my post got deleted (I don't know why)
> 
> Does anyone know where I could get a Hermes lamp? It's the orange colour, table lamp that could be vintage.
> 
> Appreciate any help! TIA!



It wasn't deleted - it was moved into the appropriate thread in the shopping sub forum, Please Help Me Find.


----------



## chaneljewel

EB, I've had a cold for a couple of weeks now.  At first it was a head cold, miserable with a headache.  Now it's a chest cold with incessant coughing.   I can't stand it.  I've tried everything including prescription pills for the cough but doesn't seem to work.  I've resorted to using my inhaler which seems to help some with the cough.  I'm tired of being sick!   Summers colds are the worst!

Mindi, blisters are so terrible as it's hard to find shoes that don't bother them.  They also take forever to heal.  Feel better soon!


----------



## Mindi B

You feel better soon, too, chanel!  I think you should see your doctor and make sure you don't have bronchitis or some other bug that might benefit from antibiotics.  Sorry to be all maternal on you, but you should be feeling better by now, darn it!
EB, hope your cold is better too.  For what it's worth, I say Dublin as well.  I love Scotland (and am part Scot), but unless you want to drive, a lot, to see some of the spectacular scenery of Scotland, I think Dublin would be a more weekend-friendly spot.
On the foot front, thank you all--the Peeps, as always, are a font of knowledge!  I have ordered some blister-resistant socks, I have purchased some anti-friction balm, and I have begun to explore shoe options.  And I have embraced the beaten-up foot look.  Scars are interesting, right?  Means I've LIVED, dadgum it!


----------



## India

chanel and eb, get well SOON!

LDM, I lost an entire post about Towel!  Just wanted to say that both Towel and your DH are keepers!

Mindi, consider arch supports (the kind that only go in part of the shoe.  I think you're rubbing due to fallen arches!

On the road in, hopefully, 30 minutes!


----------



## Mindi B

Safe travels, India!  I think my arches are okay.  It's literally the skin on my feet--and bunions.  Bunions don't help.


----------



## India

Got to Harrisburg about 45 minutes ago - long, boring, uneventful drive.  Dogs have been perfect, as always.  Shimmer even pooped quickly when we got here (she usually pulls the very girly "it's not nice enough" routine and I end up walking her for 30 minutes to get her to go.  You didn't need to know that, but it's a BIG event for Shimmer!

On to Milford CT tomorrow night.  Having dinner in Stratford with Shimmer's breeder and Godfrey's former co-owner and her husband and another Cavalier friend tomorrow night - nice break in the trip - a treat to see them.  The dogs will go along and stay in the car - it's nice and cool there.  Breeder always looks forward to seeing them and they her.

New car was a dream!  LOVE the built-in WiFi!  Very cool!  Audi's really do handle like a dream on the highway.  Mine only has the 2.0 ltr engine, but it zips up the hills of WV and western MD.  Had to put cruise control on so I didn't end up driving 90!

I always bring along food in my cooler so when I'm finished with my breathing treatment, I'll have some fabulous curried chicken salad with fresh figs for dinner - may treat my self and go look for some ice cream for dessert.  I cannot eat fast food 3 days on the road - my innards will scream in rebellion!  Luckily, RRInn's have small refrigerators in the rooms, so I can keep the food cold tonight.  Tomorrow night, I will have to get fresh ice. for Sat's drive.

Wish I could talk to all of you to make the drive less boring!


----------



## csshopper

India said:


> Got to Harrisburg about 45 minutes ago - long, boring, uneventful drive.  Dogs have been perfect, as always.  Shimmer even pooped quickly when we got here (she usually pulls the very girly "it's not nice enough" routine and I end up walking her for 30 minutes to get her to go.  You didn't need to know that, but it's a BIG event for Shimmer!
> 
> On to Milford CT tomorrow night.  Having dinner in Stratford with Shimmer's breeder and Godfrey's former co-owner and her husband and another Cavalier friend tomorrow night - nice break in the trip - a treat to see them.  The dogs will go along and stay in the car - it's nice and cool there.  Breeder always looks forward to seeing them and they her.
> 
> New car was a dream!  LOVE the built-in WiFi!  Very cool!  Audi's really do handle like a dream on the highway.  Mine only has the 2.0 ltr engine, but it zips up the hills of WV and western MD.  Had to put cruise control on so I didn't end up driving 90!
> 
> I always bring along food in my cooler so when I'm finished with my breathing treatment, I'll have some fabulous curried chicken salad with fresh figs for dinner - may treat my self and go look for some ice cream for dessert.  I cannot eat fast food 3 days on the road - my innards will scream in rebellion!  Luckily, RRInn's have small refrigerators in the rooms, so I can keep the food cold tonight.  Tomorrow night, I will have to get fresh ice. for Sat's drive.
> 
> Wish I could talk to all of you to make the drive less boring!



India, Good to hear that day 1 went so well. Long distance driving is tiring. Your dinner beats anything at a FF restaurant, curried chicken followed by fresh figs sounds yummy. Rest, revive and have a safe journey tomorrow!


----------



## India

Luckydogmom said:


> India this is crazy! Honestly, one would hope that the insurance company could simply defer to his driving/accident history with his FIL's insurance company...pretty basic?? /QUOTE]
> 
> The problem is that he has no idea the name of the insurance company or the policy number - it's most likely a fleet plan for a lot of cars.  And there seems to be a significant lack of desire to be helpful to him by those who hold the policy.  He's just screwed.
> 
> The good news is that he flew from NY today and picked up my "old" car (18,000 miles and 2 yrs old).  They had it all detailed and looking like new - heck it IS new! - and helped him set up his phone and do all the settings on all the bells and whistles.  He texted me that the car drives great and he loves it.  Hooray!  Hope he still feels the same way after driving all the way from KY to CT tomorrow!  It's a 14 hr drive - my DH and I used to do this to Westchester County all the time - not too bad with two drivers.  But, he's young (44) and healthy and has the weekend to recuperate sitting around the pool with his children.  He's hoping to leave around 5:30 AM so he'll be home before dark.  Just hope the Fri evening traffic around NYC is not too beastly.
> 
> One of the biggest problems for me on this drive is unloading all my suitcases with clothes from the car.  I leave everything else in it but don't want to risk losing my entire summer wardrobe!  This time, I took a Tramadol (mild pain pill) at around 4:30.  Wow!  Gave me new energy, stopped my back pain and made unloading easy - even made my breathing better!  What a difference from last year!
> 
> Has anyone taken the Tappan Zee bridge lately?  I know the new bridge is under construction and that there are some traffic changes.  I always go that way and then take I-287 to I-95 - I try to avoid the GW bridge at all cost!  No stops in NYC at Hermes this year!  I would have loved to have taken in my BBK to have initials put on it, but just didn't want the hassle of driving into the city to do so.
> 
> I  intend to get to Milford in time for a nap before meeting dog friends for dinner tomorrow night!


----------



## ck21

India--continued safe travels.

Hugs to all.


----------



## chaneljewel

India, safe travels.  I can't eat days of ff either...just doesn't set right with the belly!


----------



## etoupebirkin

It's been years since I drove the Tappan Zee bridge. I think it's still a better alternative than the GW. Perhaps there won't be too much traffic if you can time your passage for non rush hours. 

Best of luck. And I hope the dogs continue to behave.


----------



## Mindi B

India, you are clearly a practiced traveller!  And that is so funny about Shimmer.  Miss Olive is the same.  When snow prevents her from reaching the fenced edges of our yard (her preferred toilette location) she will "hold it" for an entire day.  She's a little fuss-pot.  Henry, on the other hand, is a typical guy.  Will go anywhere.  And anyone with a dog--or any pet, really--understands that, let's face it, poo becomes important.  Needs to occur, and needs to be monitored (at least occasionally) as a clue to health.  Come to think of it, parents probably feel that way as well!
TGIF, Peeps.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Safe travels to you India! So glad your pups are behaving so well! You can almost feel the sand and smell the wonderful ocean breeze, hooray! Our figs are getting ripe, let me know if you need some for your drive home

SIL is here. She is full of "wonderful suggestions". 

I bought a case of apricots and a flat of raspberries yesterday. I am making a big batch of apricot/raspberry jam tonight.  

Happy Friday...


----------



## Luckydogmom

Chanel and EB, how are you both feeling? My DH finally went to the dr yesterday. He has been fighting a cold and cough for three weeks now. Summer bugs are the worst. Going in and out of air conditioned rooms makes them even more difficult. I hope you are both feeling better quickly!


----------



## Luckydogmom

tesi said:


> India-safe travels to you, and may a wonderful summer lay ahead.
> Ldm- the cow named towel is fabulous.  Love, love, love her and the story.  I would dress towel for every season.  And crowns, scarfs and footwear even for the sweet one.  The possibilities are virtually endless.
> Mindi- pleased you are home safely to your happy family.  Sorry about the sad feet.  I don't have quite as much trouble with mine but I will say that I generally get blisters with ANY variety of sneakers/tennis shoes, even with socks.  I like to walk everyday, weather permitting, for at least an hour. This winter while in Florida I finally figured out what works for me-  Tom's slip on shoes with virtually no sole.  I wear them with no socks and never have a blister now.  It's weird but it works for me. I think perhaps they mold to my feet and don't slip around. I've bought maybe 6 pairs already!
> Eb-feel better! Summer colds are terrible.
> 
> Hugs to everyone, I have a lot of catching up to do.  Having stepson, wife, and babies out for the weekend.  My house is so not childproof.  I never childproofed for my girls. they understood no.  I'm not sure that works anymore,   Eek!
> 
> Happy summer for those that are finally feeling the warmth!!!!
> Xo



Have a fun weekend with the kiddos this weekend Tesi! I never childproofed for Kirby either. Braxton has figured out every door, latch, lock and lever. I worry that if I childproof now I won't be able to figure out the unlocking! Good luck, have a wonderful time!


----------



## ck21

I think I need to try figs.


----------



## India

CK, you MUST try fresh figs, but be sure to buy ones that are practically mushy to the touch - they must be VERY ripe to be sweet and good.  Try them with a bit of prosciutto or a tiny bit of blue cheese - divine!

Got to my CT stop much earlier than expected - next year must plan on going 3 hours further so Sat will be a quick drive.  The Tappan Zee was fine going my way - totally back up going the other, and the other way is the one that is toll free.  Go figure...  I-95 was 15 mph till I got to Bridgeport - coming back will go a bit out of my way but with less traffic.  Dogs are SO good - all the Cavaliers I've had have been fabulous travelers except my dear old Keepsake - he got carsick unless he rode in my lap with his nose against the air vent.  We just humored him...  Both are now sprawled out on the beds in the motel.  THe first think I do when I go in the room, is remove the bedspreads and cover the beds with old sheets that I carry in the "dog's suitcase".  Not fair to leave hair on the beds.  

I thought about going exploring - it appears that there is a nearby antique mall - but I decided that I couldn't fit a book into my car it is so jam packed.  THink a good cuddle with the pups, a good book and a nap are in order before my 6:30 dinner engagement.  

Read an article in today's NYTimes online about traveling very light - just buy it when you get there and donate it or throw it in a dumpster.  Clearly a woman who does not own Hermes!  I doubt this woman has ever gone on a trip other than a business trip or a pleasure trip to a resort where everything is supplied.  Also, a woman who is quite comfortable wasting money!  If she could see my car, she'd have a heart attack!

I've even got a McAdoo rug I'm taking to a gallery on the Vineyard that used to sell them (out of business) and has a woman who comes every few months and picks up rugs to be repaired - used to work for McAdoo.  My stupid cleaning woman never listens and used the upright vac on it and raveled away an entire corner.  It's an old one, too - used to belong to my DH's parents and I treasure it.

When my DH was teaching in Maine and I went up for 3 months, I even took the sterling  flatware. Don't have that with me but I do have silver napkin rings for all 5 of us - can't stand paper napkins and want to be able to use the cloth ones more than once!  

Told you I was a crazy old dinosaur!


----------



## csshopper

India said:


> CK, you MUST try fresh figs, but be sure to buy ones that are practically mushy to the touch - they must be VERY ripe to be sweet and good.  Try them with a bit of prosciutto or a tiny bit of blue cheese - divine!
> 
> Got to my CT stop much earlier than expected - next year must plan on going 3 hours further so Sat will be a quick drive.  The Tappan Zee was fine going my way - totally back up going the other, and the other way is the one that is toll free.  Go figure...  I-95 was 15 mph till I got to Bridgeport - coming back will go a bit out of my way but with less traffic.  Dogs are SO good - all the Cavaliers I've had have been fabulous travelers except my dear old Keepsake - he got carsick unless he rode in my lap with his nose against the air vent.  We just humored him...  Both are now sprawled out on the beds in the motel.  THe first think I do when I go in the room, is remove the bedspreads and cover the beds with old sheets that I carry in the "dog's suitcase".  Not fair to leave hair on the beds.
> 
> I thought about going exploring - it appears that there is a nearby antique mall - but I decided that I couldn't fit a book into my car it is so jam packed.  THink a good cuddle with the pups, a good book and a nap are in order before my 6:30 dinner engagement.
> 
> Read an article in today's NYTimes online about traveling very light - just buy it when you get there and donate it or throw it in a dumpster.  Clearly a woman who does not own Hermes!  I doubt this woman has ever gone on a trip other than a business trip or a pleasure trip to a resort where everything is supplied.  Also, a woman who is quite comfortable wasting money!  If she could see my car, she'd have a heart attack!
> 
> I've even got a McAdoo rug I'm taking to a gallery on the Vineyard that used to sell them (out of business) and has a woman who comes every few months and picks up rugs to be repaired - used to work for McAdoo.  My stupid cleaning woman never listens and used the upright vac on it and raveled away an entire corner.  It's an old one, too - used to belong to my DH's parents and I treasure it.
> 
> When my DH was teaching in Maine and I went up for 3 months, I even took the sterling  flatware. Don't have that with me but I do have silver napkin rings for all 5 of us - can't stand paper napkins and want to be able to use the cloth ones more than once!
> 
> Told you I was a crazy old dinosaur!



India, I love reading about your adventure. I'm right there with with you: I know what I like and I like what I know, Love that you pack your silver napkin rings! And, the dog bed covers. 

Our dear neighbor has a fig tree that produces an abundance of fruit each summer and they generously share plates of fat, ripe, purple figs.  Ambrosia! 

Good grief! Buy new clothes and then throw them away????? Not on my travel budget!


----------



## HerLuv

Sorry to post here. I am a new member here. I would like to know when I can begin to post a new thread? Thank you.


----------



## biscuit1

India, jumping in here - hope that's ok.  Read that you are travelling, hope dinner is wonderful and that you get to your destination safely tomorrow.
Had news radio on in barn and there was a huge accident on thruway near Palisades Interstate, this may have been cause of backup on 287 and Tappan Zee bridge westbound.  I-95 can be very busy southbound weekdays from Norwalk south. Maybe Merritt Parkway instead ?  Which Audi model did you buy ?


----------



## chaneljewel

India, I love it that you use cloth napkins and cover the beds for the dogs.  I think that it's important to feel comfortable with your surroundings when away.  My kids always laugh at how much I bring but it's my comfortable zone things.
Feeling a little better but still struggling.   Went to dr for help.   I just need sleep and rest from this cough.   I've tried everything to get rest but the cough prevails.  Hopefully these meds will help.  Summer colds are terrible!


----------



## India

biscuit1 said:


> India, jumping in here - hope that's ok.  Read that you are travelling, hope dinner is wonderful and that you get to your destination safely tomorrow.
> Had news radio on in barn and there was a huge accident on thruway near Palisades Interstate, this may have been cause of backup on 287 and Tappan Zee bridge westbound.  I-95 can be very busy southbound weekdays from Norwalk south. Maybe Merritt Parkway instead ?  Which Audi model did you buy ?


It was the northbound traffic that was bad, and it was only NOON!  I think I'll go a longer way with less traffic going back.

Had lovely dinner tonight - food was okay but company was great.  I was with the breeder/co-owner of my dogs, her lovely husband and another dog friend I hadn't seen in years.  We took 3 1/2 hrs over dinner - sat outside - lovely night, and I could see my car with the dogs in it.  One thing I love about my Audi Q5 (yes, that's the model and this is my 3rd Q5!), is that one can have the sunroof open but the cloth cover is still in place and no one can see the roof is open.  Let's out any heat in the car and lets in air - perfect with dogs.  Perfect weather tonight so dogs were not at all hot - hate to leave them at the motel that long.  Godfrey has been known to eat his way out of these mesh crates - found out tonight that his half-brother does the same!  He never tries to do so in the car - go figure.

Shimmer is doing much better on the pottying - getting with the program - hooray!

I have a 1:15 boat tomorrow so plan on leaving around 8:30 - I'd rather have plenty of time as this is really the first big summer weekend and traffic will be very heavy.  

My vacation truly begins when I'm sitting in the ferry line in Woods Hole!


----------



## ck21

What a wonderful adventure, India.  Sounds like you are a wise traveler.

Good night loves!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Safe travels India. You are making me want to get a Q5 for my next car!!!

Rosie goes to the vet today for her annual check up. She's fine; and so is Rocket.

And I do have some H news. My special order came in and she's absolutely stunning. I need to do a reveal on her and think of a name.


----------



## Mindi B

PICtures, PICtures, PICtures!


----------



## chaneljewel

Definitely pictures EB!


----------



## India

I'm officially on vacation as of 30 minutes ago when I got to Woods Hole!  Hoping to get on an earlier ferry.


----------



## Mindi B

Hurray!  Should be an ideal day for a ferry crossing here in the NE, India!  Bright sunshine and not too much wind.  Safe crossing to you!


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Hurray!  Should be an ideal day for a ferry crossing here in the NE, India!  Bright sunshine and not too much wind.  Safe crossing to you!


India,

Enjoy your well earned vacation!


----------



## ouija board

Can't wait to see what you got, EB!! I know it'll be nothing short of stunning. 

Enjoy your vacation, India! Sounds like the weather will be lovely. 

I'm getting ready to go to a bay shower that I'm throwing for a friend who lives in my building. I know no one else who's coming since they are mostly friends of her husband from work. So it should be interesting. To top things off, I had one couple RSVP yesterday and asked to bring their son (it's an adults/couples shower). Then I found out that three people had rsvp'ed to the husband without also emailing me. Thank goodness I gave the venue a bigger head count than what I expected because every single extra seat will be filled! I'm so not cut out for hosting parties. The planning, decorating and cooking I can do, but negotiating etiquette and those who are unfamiliar with etiquette is just out of my comfort zone. The good news is that there will be excellent food and cake, and I will never see any of the guests ever again.


----------



## Mindi B

OB, you are a better woman than I am.  I can think of nothing that would induce me to tackle such a hostessing job.  Good luck, and I hope all goes well!


----------



## csshopper

OB,

There has to be MAJOR good karma stored in the Universe that will be heaped on you at the conclusion of this event.  It's really kind of scary how clueless and entitled some people feel to assume they are welcome to attend a social function on their terms, no rsvp, or to bring their child in spite of invitation intent etc.  You are classy to keep the cool and move forward with grace!


----------



## Mindi B

csshopper, it never fails to amaze me how many people think that they are the exception to every rule, that their needs ***** everything else.  All I can figure is that their brazenness works for them much of the time--perhaps they rarely get called on their ridiculous sense of entitlement.  Makes me maaaad.


----------



## chaneljewel

CSS, I'm also amazed at how people ignore invitations and change who p's suppose to come.  It's just plain rude if you ask me.   I'm sure you'll be a wonderful hostess!

India, enjoy your well deserved vacation!   Send some pictures!


----------



## ouija board

Thanks, ladies! It all turned out well in the end. The late RSVP-era and non-rsvpers didn't end up coming anyway, so the actual attendance was what I had originally planned for. Lesson learned, I am better as a behind the scenes worker bee than a front of the house person. I can't get too upset with the people since most of the people involved were young guys in medical residencies/fellowships, and I recall how DH was when he was at that stage of life. Everything outside of work took a back seat, and people should be happy you even showed up to events, much less RSVP-ed at all, since you've been up the last three nights on call. It all went well, and the people who did come were really nice. And I came home with a TON of cake!


----------



## Mindi B

Well, if there is extra CAKE, all is forgiven.
Glad everything went so smoothly, OB!  It was nice of you to throw this party.


----------



## ouija board

Oh there is so much extra cake I could build a small fort for DD! Sweet cream cake with whipped cream icing and strawberries. It's so good, but I'll be doing penance on the treadmill tomorrow.


----------



## ck21

I love whipped cream icing!!!  Yum!


----------



## Luckydogmom

OB so glad all went well for the baby shower. You were so sweet to plan such a special event for your friend! Cake with whipped cream frosting is the best! Please eat a piece for me today! That sounds like something I could actually eat with my crazy Invisaline bumps!

India, happy vacation to you at long last! Did you bring a good book along? Please go and eat a ginger cookie from The Black Dog Bakery for me. I think I mentioned these last year, they are my favorite cookie. Have a wonderful time and enjoy every minute of relaxation! I love knowing that you brought napkin rings. 

Mindi how are your blisters doing?

CK I think we need a new Hot Cars summer pic

Chanel, EB, any better today? Can't wait to see your new H EB!

Bonnie, CSS are you having June gloom in your area? We are socked in. 

Tesi I hope your weekend has been fun and safe without having to childproof!

DS1 is moving in about two weeks. He and his long time best gal from college are finally making a go of it. We adore her and are thrilled knowing how happy they are. Her family is from Breckingridge, CO.
I have been promised a sleigh ride when I visit this winter. I have a good feeling about this move, he has a great job lined up and a house with a big yard for his dogs. I will miss him dearly but I am thrilled for him at the same time. Fingers crossed.

SIL is still here. Things are ok, not too much drama!

Our 30th wedding anniversary is in two weeks. Any thoughts on gift ideas? 

Happy Sunday!


----------



## csshopper

ldm-
  Blazing sun here. We are about to head for triple digit temperatures for the next few days and just as it will cool down to the mid 90's here, I'll be heading off to Arizona for a short visit. It was 113 on DS's pool deck yesterday. OUCH!


----------



## ck21

Big new for the day.....no more training wheels for hot cars!!!  Hooray!  We are going out for pizza to celebrate!


----------



## Mindi B

That's a big deal!  Congrats to Hot Cars!


----------



## csshopper

Hot Cars!


----------



## ouija board

Great job, Hot Cars!! 

We are just today going out to buy DD a bike with training wheels. She just has no interest in riding a bike, so I've been slow to push her to learn. Plus, I fear she might have inherited my unique ability to fall off a bike even at a standstill


----------



## Luckydogmom

Hooray for Hot Cars!!
Good luck to little OB!
Big bike day in chat 
CSS have a great time in AZ, I hope it isn't too hot.
Our marine layer is thick and chilly right now, it feels nice for some odd reason.


----------



## ouija board

We are in possession of brand new purple and green bike. Shocking that she passed over the pink bike, but who am I to argue. She was whizzing around the bike store, albeit with training wheels firmly planted on the ground. We shall see who she takes after..Dad (avid biker) or mom (banned from riding bikes). 

Hope everyone's having a great weekend!


----------



## csshopper

ouija board said:


> We are in possession of brand new purple and green bike. Shocking that she passed over the pink bike, but who am I to argue. She was whizzing around the bike store, albeit with training wheels firmly planted on the ground. We shall see who she takes after..Dad (avid biker) or mom (banned from riding bikes).
> 
> Hope everyone's having a great weekend!



Good job little OB- purple and green are California Chrome's stable colors.  You are riding a "winner!"  Wear your helmet and ride safe! (worry wart Grandma advice).


----------



## ouija board

That's true, CSS! But I won't mention the words "fast" or "racehorse" to her..she was getting up a pretty good head of steam going around the bike store, but she hasn't figured out how to brake on the big girl bikes.  Her method of stopping is to simply ride into a wall or anything remotely solid.  Trust me, she will have that helmet permanently glued to her head, or I'll end up with gray hairs prematurely!


----------



## India

Little OB sounds like a hoot!  Hoping for the color of your head that her biking ability takes after her father!

Great news that Hot Cars is now wheelless!  A big event in life!

GORGEOUS weather up here!  Cool nights (no AC!) and lovely sunny beach days.  Not supposed to continue - rain forecast for later in the week including the 4th of July.  Oh well...

DGS were SO excited to get here - leaning our of the car window yelling when they pulled into the ferry line.  Hooked up with friends immediately - all my fears for naught - everyone as tight as ever.  The cast on DGS1 may come off tomorrow but his gripping ability will still be limited.  Unfortunately, Rec Sailing (which he could probably do one-handed) conflicts with tennis, so it appears he's going to go out in the instructor's boats so he can see what the intro class to 420's can do - hopefully the last two weeks, he might be able to do this depending on x-ray.  He did go to the beach yesterday - just very careful of sand but no going in the water (critter in sea water inside cast could be irritating).  

I'm off to pulmonary rehab up her this AM - they will work my tail off!  Then the beach and then a nice post-beach nap - my favorite kind.  

DD is flying up on Fri AM - DS may drive up and take the ferry from New Bedford at the last minute - hope he does.  

Coming here really does feel like coming home each year - we're SO lucky to be here!

Cheers!


----------



## csshopper

India- Wonderful news about DGS and his updated summer plans now that he's healing!  I can almost smell the sea air as I read your post and sense the contentment and pleasure you feel about being at the beach. Enjoy, you deserve it!!!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

I love the bike colors OB! I hope the braking situation is figured out soon or I may also get gray hairs just reading about her biking escapades

India, relax, enjoy and rejuvenate. I am thrilled to hear that all is wonderful on the Vineyard!
I will pretend that I am on vacation through your posts, what a special time for you. Yes, you are lucky!


----------



## chaneljewel

OB, great bike colors!   I love those two colors together!

Yea hot cars!  

India, your vacation sounds wonderful.  I love the beach and sand and the relaxing it brings!  I'm not one for hot weather but being next to the water always makes it so tolerable.  Nothing better than feeling the breeze on your face and whipping through your hair.   Oh how I wish I were there now!

LDM, made one batch of the apricot jam and had to make a second today...it's so simple but so delicious!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tesi

india-  have a wonderful wonderful time!  you deserve it.

hugs to all-   trying to catch up.
stepson, dil and two little ones left this morning.  exhausted.  what a crazy life they lead, makes me feel old.  don't agree with a lot of their parenting but held our tongues.  to each their own i suppose.  perhaps if it were my girls' children i may have been a bit more involved when things went awry.  not my place however.   kiddies are fabulous though!  so yummy.  
i would post a pic but methinks dil would not appreciate it&#8230;.poop!

hope everyone has a positive start to this holiday week.  xo


----------



## Luckydogmom

Yea Chanel! I am so glad you are making apricot jam! My DD was over yesterday and saw the jars that I made over the weekend, her comment was that I hadn't made nearly enough for to last through the winter. Apparently we all love homemade jam I added fresh raspberries to my last batch. I will take a pic of the color for you. The added tang of the berries is really wonderful.

Tesi, glad you made it through the weekend with your busy family! It's often hard to hold our tongues, parenting styles differ in amazing ways. My mom was the queen of gentle suggestions. She had a way of helping me without making it sound like she was telling me that I was wrong. Her Ideas and thoughts always "worked". I try my best to remember her quiet and loving words of parenting encouragement whenever I want to say something to my DD. Sometimes I feel as though this generation of parenting is vastly different from ours. My favorite days are when I have sweet Braxton to myself...does that sound awful? You are right, little kiddies are fabulous. We have to love every minute we have with them
Even though we can't see a photo I know they are adorable!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Just a little FYI. There is a tiny little candle shop on Balboa Island. The man who owns the shop is a hoot! His dog sits at the entrance and greets you as you enter. The shop is old fashioned and delightful.
I have been begging him to make some gardenia candles for me. I love that fragrance in the summer months. Yesterday he called to let me know he finally found the perfect oil to make the candles for me. I picked them up late yesterday. They are amazing, our home smells wonderful!


----------



## chaneljewel

Gardenias are such feminine, sweet flowers.   I bet your home smells divine LDM!

Now I'll have to try the jam with some raspberries!   Yum!


----------



## Luckydogmom

We have a few gardenia plants in the yard, I love walking past them this time of the year just to take a deep breath of their amazing fragrance. These candles are the closest I have ever found to match the real deal.

Yes, try adding raspberries Chanel. Tonight we are going to lawn bowling. It is pot luck Tuesday, I am making little curry chicken salad sliders with arugula and a dollop of the apricot raspberry jam.


----------



## ck21

LDM-- I want you to come to my potluck!  Those sound divine.  This from someone who tries to sign up for plates or chips at potluck time.  If I stretch myself, I bring some cut fruit!!


----------



## Mindi B

ck, you are a girl after my own heart.  Oh, wait, you CUT the fruit?


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> ck, you are a girl after my own heart.  Oh, wait, you CUT the fruit?




Precut fruit from the grocery store, that's the way to go!  Actually, DD eats so much fruit that I feel like I'm always carving up a whole watermelon or canteloupe or pounds of strawberries. If only she'd go through veggies like she does fruit. She did go through a period where she would eat raw baby spinach like potato chips while she watched tv. Unfortunately, that only lasted a few weeks before she caught on that it was, er, green.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, yes, pre-cut.  Because cutting=knife and knife=cooking, and I don't do that.  Believe me, it's for the best.
OB, it is nice that lil' OB enjoys her fruit: so good for her and much better than, say, a steady diet of Goldfish crackers.  But it's a shame about the spinach.  Now, if spinach were pink and sparkly, we'd have something.  Note to self: bio-engineer pink, sparkly spinach.  And maybe cauliflower that lights up when you touch it.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi there is bright lime green cauliflower!
OB that 's funny about the spinach, does she like baked kale?
CK, I would love to go to a pot luck with you
Cooking is just kind of my "thing". I probably blab too much about it but I guess it's because I am always cooking something. It's the eating part that bugs me now! 

It has been a GREAT week with SIL! She has been so helpful and I have loved our time together.
I am grateful for any and all help with DFIL and DMIL, she has gone beyond the call of duty this week.

Any fun plans for the 4th??


----------



## Luckydogmom

Here are the curry chicken salad sliders...so yummy and easy!


----------



## ouija board

Spinach might be negotiable if it were pink and sparkly..cauliflower is a whole other story. Oddly enough, DD loves the seaweed in miso soup. Go figure. 

LDM, the sliders look delicious! If you didn't share your love of cooking, I wouldn't have half the good recipes that I have now! I made chicken with the apricot BBQ sauce, and it was a hit.


----------



## biscuit1

Luckydogmom said:


> View attachment 2673849
> 
> 
> Here are the curry chicken salad sliders...so yummy and easy!


 
Would you please share that recipe ?


----------



## csshopper

ldm- I'm salivating! Love the decorative toothpick. I'll bet we could all walk into a pot luck and pick out the dish(es) you brought......and we'd head straight for them first.


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, adorable decorations on sandwiches!   They look yummy too?   
How do you bake kale or do you mean kale chips?


----------



## ck21

Those look yummy!!

Gearing up for the weekend--one more day of work!  No big plans for the 4th.  Hot cars doesn't like fireworks, so that pretty much ensures we will be inside with the windows closed!


----------



## India

Sandwiches look delicious and i LOVE those cute little shell picks!  Too adorable!

Well, heat/humidity have hit and I had to move my bed into the house (there is a one room shack in the back yard in which I usually sleep) to sleep with AC - don't like soggy sheets.  Would have had to close the windows due to rain last night and it would have been stifling.  We didn't use to have that problem.  Then someone bought the adorable old stone house across the street that was nicely nestled down into the hill, and built a HUGE 3- story fake colonial on the lot.  Now all the breezes off the water stop at their house and we get none.  Thus the AC.  

4th of July parade and fireworks have been postponed to Sat due to heavy rain/winds we are to get from Arthur moving up the coast.  I was up here on Chappy for Hurricane Bob.  I was telling my DSIL last night that it was mainly boring - no electricity and very dark, so couldn't read or see well enough to play games, and then the phone even went out.  Nothing to do all day and evening (we saved the batteries for seeing to cook etc).  We don't regularly get storms like that this far north so practically no one has a back-up generator.  The interesting part was seeing the damage the next day - boats tossed around like toys.  Good friends had the bow of a 45 ft sailboat in their living room and a power boat in the boys bedroom - both owned by a friend who was off-island and sent his wife to put a second anchorline on the boats and she had no idea what she was doing.  A gorgeous old Long Island packer boat that was owned by the Charlotte Inn ended up in the swimming pool at the Harborside condos.  

DGS1 got his cast off yesterday.  Getting that done was an adventure in itself!  When there were only two doctors in Edgartown, we never had trouble seeing one.  Now doctors are tripping over one another and the hospital is huge and you cannot get in to see one.  Glad it came off - othopod at home was right - by 3 weeks, there is skin damage on the hand - skin peeling off.  Yuck!  He just must be very careful for another 3 weeks.  

DD arrives tomorrow.  Since we are presently not speaking after a nasty phone call from her (I can do NOTHING right!), it should be "enjoyable".  Vibes for my sanity!


----------



## Mindi B

LDM, those sandwiches look beautiful and delicious, but "easy"?  Well, no.  'Cus, cooking.
No 4th plans here either.  DH is already planning what he will cook/bake/grill, bless his little heart.  Very hot and steamy here, too, but looks like we may get better weather for the actual weekend.
Love to the Peeps!


----------



## Luckydogmom

I promise to post the recipe today, honestly easy Mindi!
I always save little sea shells from my beach walks, the little picks are one of my favorite ways to put them to use.

No plans for the 4th here. Our town is wild on the 4th, not really my thing. There is a fun big family picnic during the day at our park but our night will be quiet I hope. DD, DSIL and Braxton may come for dinner. Kirby won't know until his girlfriend let's him know their plans (ugh), DS1&2 might be here. We have been out of the country for the past five fourth of Julys. It feel a bit odd being home. We did decorate with bunting and lots of flags so I do feel a bit festive.

India, I hope your storm passes quickly...the one with your DD as well. Conflict is never any fun and feels so heavy on one's mind always. I am sorry this happened, you don't deserve this at all. Good news about the cast, the skin peeling goes away quickly thank goodness. Try to enjoy the sights and sounds and block out the negative yucky stuff going on!! Go eat that ginger cookie!!

Thank goodness it's Thursday!


----------



## India

DA texted me that he is coming up for the weekend - taking same ferry as his sister tomorrow..  Hope the weather gods allow SD's 2 flights and that the ferry is running!  Request from both for bluefish for dinner tomorrow night so I went to fish market and got it today in case high wind keeps the fishermen in tomorrow.  Also got bluefish pate - DS's favorite.

After rehab this am, went to Vineyard Haven to find a small inn that has recently been opened there by an LA friend's colorist and a friend of his who is now here full time.  Nice little place and charming guys.  LA colorist has a shop next to the Four Seasons in Bev Hills.  Such a small world...

I'm sore and stiff due to two days in a row of rehab (none tomorrow).  The gals up here really put me through my paces!


----------



## ck21

Happy 4th!  Winding down work for the week, looking forward to the weekend.  It's supposed to be warm here, but nice.  DH works tomorrow, so not sure what Hot Cars and I will be doing.  His neighborhood friend is out of town, so I'll be doing lots of fun stuff with him.  Bike riding, I'm sure!

India--be safe.  Hope this storm passes you by uneventfully.  

Mindi--I'll be looking for an update on what DH cooks!!

Off to pick up Hot Cars.  Let the weekend begin!!


----------



## tesi

Those sliders look fab ldm!   You are an amazing hostess.   Maybe you could do a whole Martha Stewart type book.... I would be first in line for a signed copy.   

India-  hope the AC helps make you more comfortable in the heat.  Good luck with dd.   the mother/daughter dynamic is incomparable to any other relationship.  

Have had a busy two days-stayed in NYC at dd's apartment (she is in Paris for fashion week).  We took in a couple furniture deliveries, built her bookcase, and I did a minor amount of cleaning.  She left her place so very clean for us!  Nice to see she has stepped up her game now that she is on her own without a messy roommate.   Saw billy Joel (my favorite!) in concert last night, shopped and bought  art in soho, and walked through an open house at a cute apartment for sale in dd's neighborhood.   NYC overstimulates me but I love love love it in small doses.  

I hope everyone has a safe and beautiful July 4th.  Rough surf expected here, but hope no real excitement.  Looking forward to quiet.   Hugs to all.


----------



## chaneljewel

Tesi, I love, love NYC too!   Just a fun place to go!

Weather has cooled off here for a few days...really perfect weather with little humidity.   Smoking a pork shoulder tomorrow to make pulled pork barbecue.  It will take all day to smoke but the result is delicious.  Dh has to go to work too as he has some contractors so...what can I say.  I'll probably make a pitcher of mojitos to have when he gets home.   Just a relaxing day for me.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Happy 4th of July weekend to all. The fireworks have started early around here.
This is Lucky's first year of being deaf, this will be the one weekend I am actually glad he isn't bothered by noises.

Tesi your time in NY sounds like such fun, I also adore that city! I hope to have a little visit by the end of the year.

Chanel your 4th of July pulled pork sounds really yummy! Enjoy!

Mindi, a posting of your menu please 

Be safe India, how is the storm doing?

CK, wishing you a happy Hot Cars weekend!


----------



## ouija board

Tesi, your visit to NYC sounds wonderful! When DD is of the age to live on her own, I may push for a NYC apartment just so that I can visit frequently. 

Chaneljewel, I love pulled pork! Sounds you have a relaxing day planned. Anytime mojitos are involved, it's going to be a good day!


----------



## India

Happy 4th to all!  It's a very wet one here - cloudy this AM and then rain started around 1 or 2 PM.  DD and DS arrived safely on the Fast Ferry from RI - glad they made it as many later afternoon ferries were cancelled.  DD said flight from BWI to Providence was rather bumpy but at least wasn't cancelled.

Wind is supposed to go mainly out to sea but we've still brought in all the bikes into a shed - don't need them blowing over/around.  It's supposed to turn sunny and clear around noon tomorrow with a nice clear night for the fireworks as well as a beach day.  Yah!

Hope everyone's 4th is a happy one!


----------



## chaneljewel

Happy 4th of July everyone!   Beautiful, beautiful weather here.  Temps are in mid 70s with no humidity, and nice breeze.  Really a perfect weather day!


----------



## biscuit1

Hope everyone is having a safe and Happy Fourth of July.  Still cloudy here , 4 inches of rain in 2 past days.
India, please let us know tomorrow how you and family are doing. Hope storm goes way east.


----------



## ck21

Great day here!  Beautiful weather and Hot Cars decided we should go to the zoo!!  Had a ball!

This afternoon I ran off to a little local bingo/barbecue fundraiser at the park.  Came home a bit richer!  

Happy 4th!  We are closing up the windows, despite the nice weather.  Too many fireworks for the boy and dog!


----------



## ouija board

Hope everyone had a nice Fourth of July! We went to a pool party and then made it home for the fireworks display in the park next door. Best fireworks show in the city, and we have front row seats. Of course, the fireworks being fired off the balcony above us was not so cool.


----------



## bjostone

Dearest Peeps,
I am kinda back, but not officially.    Tomorrow DS has to be at airport at 6AM to leave for 3 weeks of hockey camp in Minn.     YIPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEE!   'Til the plane is in the air I am still on call.

Usual insanity.   From our "vacation" in Boston we completed DD's application for the "wait list" for school.    Yes, lotsa fun working via fax and e-mail.   Did touring which included daily dining at the New England Oyster House, DS's favorite clam chowder on the planet (personally do not find their food that great), the AVICCI concert - that is a story in itself, MIT Museum - great!!!!!!! but................will not go into details.....tried to reminesce (sp?) and tell them stories about when I lived and worked in Boston/Cambridge, what I did.................twilight zone - they zoned out and could care less......made me angry......felt like chopped liver.  Don't I matter?

GIANT SCOOP FOR Peeps who travel with their 4 footed tail waggers  - The Charles Hotel in Harvard Sq. is PET FRIENDLY!  2 Standard poodles were down the hall from us! And pretty nice hotel.......and you can book through one of the on-line agencies for a reduced rate.

Will write later, have to find a 2 week summer camp for DS which has to be East Coast (who raised this brat?) with sailing, .........

Next summer I want 2 weeks on the Cape, Nantucket or the Vineyard, or some other east coast island......in a cottage, real "Beach House"................no fancy schmantzy,  ocean breeze, fresh caught fish (or steamers) which I will actually do on a much less than spotless grill...............I want a vacation like used to exist for me.    Maybe Maine? or has that become "she/she" also?    (You know what I mean, perhaps too gentrified, or sophisticated or whatever....) 

I will catch up and find out how everyone is.  Hope that hurricane Arthur did not hurt anyone.   I have missed you all!  Be happy, stay hopeful, joyus and have fun!
love
me

Last Thurs DD had an interview at the school we applied to while on "vacay".  Hope we hear by this Wed.    Life is certainly an adventure, and when one door closes another opens!   Love you dear women, you are my inspirations who help me with my daily journey as a little ant who travels from post to post carrying food or doing what is necessary to keep the colony in harmony. xoxoxoxox to ALL THE PEEPS and their critters!  (that includes husbands and "FAMBLY")


----------



## ck21

Where in MN is hockey camp?  I could check in on him!!!


----------



## bjostone

Well thank you CK, I think that is just what he would fear..................but what a great idea!   He is at Shattuck St. Marys south of Minneapolis, Minn.   The actual town is Faribault.

I never realized you were in Minn?  I have never been there.  Per Harry the largest mosquitoes (sp?) ever!

Maybe I will tell him that a friend may be stopping by to check for me!   Love it!  thanks again!


----------



## ck21

Yes, in MN!!  We are in a suburb just North of Minneapolis by about 15 miles.  Fairbault is an hour South of us, maybe more.  

The mosquitoes are large, and very plentiful this year.  We've also had a bit of flooding due to all of the rain.

Seriously, if you needed or wanted me to do anything for him, I would be happy to!!

Good night!!!


----------



## Nolia

Sorry to just randomly barge in on any conversations that might have been going on. I didn't want to create a new thread for my question.

Does anyone know if the etain lizard club Birkin ever come in a 30? Are these still made? I'm a "one bag forever" kind of girl and I don't want to waste people's time/waitlist space or play some kind of game to get what I am dreaming of.  Should I build on an existing relationship with my SA? Or are chances better waiting for it to pop up on consignment/resller? TIA for any advice/info!!


----------



## HermesWatcher

just popped in to thank all of you who recommended and suggested me places to see and to have lunch at in San Francisco. I've seen it, I've done it, I've loved it.
being in California for the first time while the country was celebrating fourth has been such an experience, you live in a wonderful state (planning to settle down in tiburon/Marin county, literally fell in love with the place).
happy late fourth from Los Angeles and enjoy your Sunday, all of you


----------



## Mindi B

HermesWatcher, so happy to hear that you had a marvelous time in San Francisco!  That part of the US is certainly one of the most beautiful, affluent, artsy and fun.  Hope the rest of your trip is equally wonderful!


----------



## Mindi B

Nolia, I'm afraid I don't know if the Club styles were done in different sizes--I've only encountered the 35s.  The grey combo was one of the first versions made and I don't think is in production anymore, so I would guess that a reseller is your best bet, but there is certainly no harm in asking at your boutique.  Sometimes bags I thought were long gone make an unexpected appearance!  The mystery of Hermes.  Good luck in finding just what you want.


----------



## Nolia

Mindi B said:


> Nolia, I'm afraid I don't know if the Club styles were done in different sizes--I've only encountered the 35s.  The grey combo was one of the first versions made and I don't think is in production anymore, so I would guess that a reseller is your best bet, but there is certainly no harm in asking at your boutique.  Sometimes bags I thought were long gone make an unexpected appearance!  The mystery of Hermes.  Good luck in finding just what you want.



Thank you! =)


----------



## ck21

Just got back from a bike ride with DH and Hot Cars.  I love that Target/neimans bike that a few of us have.  I smile every time I ride it!


----------



## LxTxNx

Isn't this "H" padlock coin bank hilarious?


----------



## ouija board

HermesWatcher, welcome back!! I'm so glad you had a great time in San Francisco! 

Nolia, I'm of absolutely no help, except to say that your choice for "one bag forever" is absolutely stunning! I'm not usually a fan of the mixed media, multicolor Birkins, but the Etain lizard Club Birkin is one I'd grab in a heartbeat. I want to say that TankerToad has a Club Birkin in 30cm, but I couldn't find pictures of it in a cursory search. I could be wrong and it's actually a 35cm. Mindi is right, you never know what the store might get after the fact, especially with the way inventory trickles in randomly. Good luck!

Ck, that Target/NM bike was so cute! Must be so much fun going bike riding with Hot Cars now that he's on two wheels.

LxTxNx, that is one big lock! I don't have enough change lying around to fill that bank..Hermes gets all my pennies as it is!


----------



## Nolia

ouija board said:


> HermesWatcher, welcome back!! I'm so glad you had a great time in San Francisco!
> 
> Nolia, I'm of absolutely no help, except to say that your choice for "one bag forever" is absolutely stunning! I'm not usually a fan of the mixed media, multicolor Birkins, but the Etain lizard Club Birkin is one I'd grab in a heartbeat. I want to say that TankerToad has a Club Birkin in 30cm, but I couldn't find pictures of it in a cursory search. I could be wrong and it's actually a 35cm. Mindi is right, you never know what the store might get after the fact, especially with the way inventory trickles in randomly. Good luck!
> 
> Ck, that Target/NM bike was so cute! Must be so much fun going bike riding with Hot Cars now that he's on two wheels.
> 
> LxTxNx, that is one big lock! I don't have enough change lying around to fill that bank..Hermes gets all my pennies as it is!



Thank you for your response. I'll definitely have to get in touch with my SA. Probably best to be upfront and honest with her about it?


----------



## Luckydogmom

Happy Monday!

Bonnie, as usual you are busy, busy, busy! I hope your DS has a fantastic time as camp. What a great experience for him. Knowing that CK is just around the corner is comforting I am sure. Good luck to your DD with her school apps!

HermesWatcher, I'm thrilled to hear you had such a great time in the Bay Area. I hope you were able to see, taste and experience the greatest that San Francisco has to offer. Did you have some yummy Gheradelli chocolate?

CK I have the cutest image of you riding that darling bike next to Hot Cars! I need to take mine out more often. I kind of feel as though I am too old to be riding it but I do love it. 

OB your fireworks show sounded amazing! Was little OB afraid of the noise? Our kids always had their hands over their ears on the 4th.

We had a great view of the fireworks shows. Our home is at the top of the hill so we were able to see about 30 different shows at once. It was actually very odd, almost like a ring of explosions surrounding us, but beautiful!

DD, DSIL and Braxton visited for dinner and swimming on Saturday and Sunday. He is so funny in the water, splashing me seems to be his greatest delight...such a boy.

I hope everyone had a relaxing weekend!


----------



## ouija board

Nolia said:


> Thank you for your response. I'll definitely have to get in touch with my SA. Probably best to be upfront and honest with her about it?




It never hurts to ask. But definitely keep an eye out on the reseller/consignment market.


----------



## ouija board

LDM, she loved the fireworks! Not bothered at all by the sound. The fireworks were about 3-4 blocks away, so we got all the sounds and sparkle without the smoke and debris. Your view sounds fantastic too!


----------



## tesi

ldm-  wow, that view must be fabulous!  a bit like a perch- nothing like a perch.  think perhaps i was a bird in a previous life, i adore perches!

hope everyone is off to a good week.  busy here, and wish i weren't.  i want a week with ZERO appointments/obligations.  crazy, right?  
xoxo to all!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Tesi, I am longing for a simple week as well...a long carefree week with lots of sand and ice tea.
My new favorite summer drink is 
1/2 black ice tea and1/2 passion fruit juice. It tastes like I am on vacation.
Little B day today. DD just picked him up, I'm exhausted


----------



## Luckydogmom

Summer bliss!


----------



## ck21

Braxton!!!!


----------



## tesi

i love these watercolor photos ldm&#8230;.what is the app that you use?  please tell me it is an app so that i might be able to participate!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Tesi there are many apps that change photos into water colors. I use several different ones depending on the look I want to achieve. The apps are very user friendly and fun to experiment with.
There is one that turns photos into a comic look, I like that one for making birthday cards.
The app that I used for this photo is called Water Color Painting.
I hope you will share a photo! 

Tuesday lawn bowling, my favorite night of the week! We have all (our team) decided that we are going to make vintage white outfits to wear one week so that we can have our photo taken for the club house. All of the photos on display are true vintage ones, so charming.  I think turning it into a watercolor might be a perfect "look".


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, lawn bowling sounds so fun.  I'm going to try your water color app too.  

I made the raspberry apricot jam...have apmany jars now.


----------



## Luckydogmom

chaneljewel said:


> LDM, lawn bowling sounds so fun.  I'm going to try your water color app too.
> 
> I made the raspberry apricot jam...have apmany jars now.




Yea Chanel, store the jam for emergency hostess gifts!
I am making labels for mine this week


----------



## ck21

Hellllooooooo!!  Happy Tuesday!

How is everyone?  Beautiful day here.    Life is good!


----------



## ck21

Good night!!  It's perfect "sleep with the windows open" weather!!


----------



## Mindi B

ck, I have to say that your cheerful, appreciative posts are always like a ray of sunshine!  Hugs to you and yours!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Wednesday waves to all.  CK, I love those sleep with the windows open nights too. For some reason it reminds me of being a little girl, living at home with my parents. They always had the doors and windows wide open.

Today is DD and SIL's wedding anniversary. We get to watch Braxton from 1:00-midnight, can't wait!

Hope everyone has a great day...


----------



## Mindi B

Have lots of protein this morning, LDM, to prepare for Braxton duty!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi B said:


> Have lots of protein this morning, LDM, to prepare for Braxton duty!



Yep...and coffee and ice tea later today!
I plan on wearing him out with swimming and a walk around Balboa Island.
Wish you lived closer to help me keep up with him


----------



## Mindi B

I'd be useless, I'm afraid, LDM.  Kids scare me.  Seriously.  I don't know how all you moms and grammas do it.


----------



## India

You'd be fine, MIndi!  Self-preservation is a powerful teacher/motivator!  I agree, LDM - easier to take care of them when parents are not around - no question of "who's in charge"!

There is the most beautiful Linden tree on the property we rent.  Over the weekend, it came into bloom and the fragrance coming in through those open windows (which I love, too!) was just intoxicating.  It also proved to be the ticket for a trip to the ER!  Apparently, I am VERY allergic to it!  I started coughing and wheezing Sat night after the fireworks.  Slept with the windows open - so nice!  Woke up with a horrible, deep cough and sinuses inflamed to the degree that plucking out my eyeballs with my bare hands, seemed like a viable option.  Thought I had the summer virus that is going around the island.  By Monday mid-afternoon, I had become nauseous from the headache, appeared to have bronchitis and felt awful.  So DSIL drove me to the ER and I sent him home - we both didn't need to waste hours.  I knew what I needed - I was dehydrated so needed fluids to rehydrate, and I needed an antibiotic for my chest congestion.  Waited 2 hrs before they would start an IV, it took another hour, then had to wait another hour for the doctor to put an order in for my meds.  I asked at around 7PM when the one and only small pharmacy in Edgartown closed - 7:30 and I still didn't have the prescription.  No problem, they said!  They could send me home with a couple of pills and I could fill the script the next AM.  BIG PROBLEM - they don't stock it at the hospital!  So I finally convinced them to send me home with two Levaquin - don't usually take it as they have caused swelling in my kneecaps, but how bad could two pills be.  Finally got home at 8PM - ravenous and exhausted.  

Got up yesterday morning - hadn't slept well - and drove up to the pharmacy.  They don't carry that drug but it have it for me by THURS!  THURS?  I'll be back in the ER by then if I don't get my meds!  I asked about other pharmacies on the island - they reluctantly called and yes, Vineyard Haven had it.  Drove there and waited 45 minutes for my script.  Took one at the store and drove home.  By then, I was very tired of being cooped up in my little room, so I sat in the LR.  This is when I discovered that the real culprit was that heavenly tree!  Tried going out and shopping a little bit today, but these trees are all over town - how can they suddenly bother me after 35 years coming up here!

I've now retired to my room with the noisy AC - feel like I'm in prison.  Grrrrr.

While out and about, I saw a pair of Jack Rogers sandals (the one that's a wedgy) in the greatest color - Fire Coral and Gold.  LOVED them but I need the flat sandals.  Went to Sole in Edgartown which used to carry tons of Jack Rogers - very few anymore - company has been sold and they are pulling the shoes out of retail stores and selling them online.  Okay - I can do that!  Had them in my size and color - price has gone up $15 dollars from last year, but still only $110.  So, what's the catch?  They offer free shipping but only by USPS.  I usually just have things shipped c/o the yacht club and they call me when they arrive.  But there is NO residential or business deliver by USPS on the island.  The yacht club would get a ticket in their box and then have to stand in line for at least one hour to retrieve my package.  This does NOT make them happy - a terrible inconvenience for them.  They will ship by UPS - it will go straight to the yacht club...for $18 extra!  Called Zappos and several other places - they cannot guarantee how it will be shipped.  

So, yes, I paid the friggin' extra $18 and will have the shoes by Fri, hopefully - Mon at the latest.  

DGS1 has his cast off and is again playing tennis and sailing in the 420 he so desperately  wanted to sail in this summer.   DGS2 is enjoying tennis and sailing, the beach and just the freedom to get on his bike and go - no particular destination in mind.  That and the friends is what we all love about the island - something one can rarely do other places.  HOpe the danged pollen from that tree blows away quickly!


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> ck, I have to say that your cheerful, appreciative posts are always like a ray of sunshine!  Hugs to you and yours!




You are so sweet!  

India--what an ordeal!!

LDM-hoping you had the most wonderful day with Braxton!

More later--Hot Cars is waiting for me to come outside!


----------



## ck21

Good night!!  Anniversary sale starts tomorrow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mindi B

India, I am so sorry.  The ER is the pits at any time, and especially on vacation.  And of course knowing your own condition and what you need counts for nothin' when you're dealing with unfamiliar physicians.  I hope the meds will help and you'll be feeling better, pronto.
DH has his first job review today!  I'm not exactly concerned--he's been doing great work--but you never know what the bosses will see fit to comment upon, so I hope he is pleased with the overall tenor of the meeting.  
Continuing to meander through the joys of home ownership.  Eagerly (not) awaiting the estimate to shore up our basement wall where water came in last month, had a large tree break on us and had to get the experts in to remove that, and have just waved temporary goodbye to our giant sofa (lovingly named "Big Ella"--not by me, but by the designer, after his grand-mum) for new springs and new filling for the cushions and, perhaps, new slipcovers.  Big Ella will be missed while she is away.  HenHen can't quite fit beside me on the chair I'm now using in our family room, and there is nothing more fun than having a giant small dog trying and failing to dig himself a space beside my thigh!


----------



## Luckydogmom

What an ordeal India. I hope you are feeling better quickly! I adore Jack Rogers, that color combo sounds adorable. Great news about both of your DGS 's, what a fun summer for them. I am so happy to hear that your DGS's arm is healing so well, nothing like salty MV air to fix him up quickly!

Good luck to your DH Mindi, I have a feeling his review will be nothing but glowing! Hope you celebrate tonight.
How long will Big Ella be on vacation? Dogs do not like change. Lucky freaks out even if we rearrange furniture! 

Yep CK, the sale begins, woo hoo!
Do you have your eye on something??

We had the best day with Braxton yesterday, he is so easy. We took his trike to the Island and he peddled all the way around...with DH guiding him the entire time. We came back to the house around 6:00 and my dad joined us for old fashioned grilled burgers. My dad loved every minute of playing with Braxton, they are too cute together. Needless to say I took a ton of pics
On to swimming after dinner...for two hours! My dad recently bought an iPhone so we spent the two hours showing him how to take a video, zoom in for photos, etc...He then sent his Braxton movies to his friends, fun memorable summer evening! DD and DSIL came back from their dinner several hours early. We were sending them photos of our fun and they decided that we were having too much fun and wanted to join us for the rest of their anniversary evening. Fun day.

Did anyone catch the end of America's Got Talent last night? There was a very funny 84 year old man who sang a song that he wrote...we laughed and laughed ...it was really awful and so hesterical at the same time.

Hope everyone has a nice Thursday...


----------



## Luckydogmom

Balboa Island fun...

Shirley's Heart is my favorite shop!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi B said:


> I'd be useless, I'm afraid, LDM.  Kids scare me.  Seriously.  I don't know how all you moms and grammas do it.



I am very immature, it makes it easy


----------



## Mindi B

Um. . . no.  Nope, I'm not buying it.  Fun, sure.  Playful, absolutely.  Immature?  Nah.


----------



## ck21

Great day, LDM.  Balboa island sounds so fun!!

Shopped my heart out today.  Now I'm trying to make room in my closet!


----------



## Mindi B

Pics, pics, pics!  Or at least detailed descriptions!  Whadyagit?


----------



## Luckydogmom

Pics, pics, please CK! The little shop in the photo is where I found the tiny treasure that I sent to you

Ok Mindi, I think maybe I have just never grown up!

I am so glad yesterday was great. Today not so much. I have been DFIL sitting all day. Care givers did not show up. DS1 brought him here, it has been a long day. I adore him but I am not the greatest at elder care. Give me a two year old any ol day!

DS1 is moving next week. I am thrilled for him but sad at the same time. I know he and his gal are ready to be in the same state, just hoping they move back here eventually. He is my "dependable, always there for me" son. He is always willing to help with anything relating to our family, I am going to miss him desperately.


----------



## etoupebirkin

India, I hope you are feeling better. Sending you LOTS of get well wishes.  It stinks to be ill when you're supposed to be relaxing and having a marvelous time.

This has been one of my crazier weeks, work-wise. For example, last Sunday I went into work to do a compliance check and proofreading on a 100-page PowerPoint. It ended up being in far worse shape than I ever dreamed of and worked till 1:30 the following morning to get the presentation into a reasonable shape. It was due by Noon on Monday morning. It was delivered at 11:56 am. Talk about a nail-biter. The Oral presentations went well, so lets cross our fingers.

I've also been reviewing lots of other solicitations and prioritizing them.

Sending lots of love to everyone--even though I don't post often.

Oh and did I mention we have 150 people coming over this weekend. Sometimes I think DH and I are certifiably nuts.


----------



## India

EB, I think you're either nuts or super woman!  You could make a fortune bottling all that energy!

LDM is a "fun" grandmother.  I'm more the read and talk to kind of grandmother - never was good at arts and crafts and all the clever things LDM excels at.

Mindi, hope DH's review went well.  I hate annual reviews - far worse than report cards in school.

Feeling much better.  They gave me an antibiotic I've been taking for years.  Never before has it had a sun-sensitive warning label!  Oh great - no more beach for -4 days?  Well, I gave it a try today and got a beach umbrella if I felt I was burning.  No burn, just a darker tan!  Who knew!

It's Regatta and it's killing DGS1 that he can't race this year- didn't sign up in time as we didn't know how he'd be.  Someone found a wristband ID so he is using it to eat with all his friends racing.  This is a kid who would LOVE boarding school - so independent and social. 

DD arrives tomorrow.  Pray for me....


----------



## ck21

Pics are going to be hard, since I put most of it away.  Maybe later I'll take a pic or two of my favorites.  This is the first Anniversary sale since my company went to a casual dress code, so it was a different experience.  I bought 4 pair of jeans, including a plaid pair that I didn't like when I first saw them, but think I love them now.  I also bought two cute pair of patterned Nikes, including one that is leopard print!
Lastly, I got a few beautiful cashmere sweaters that will be warm and versatile once the snow flies!
One interesting thing that the SA recommended was the "majestic t shirt".  I didn't pay much attention to it until she brought it to me to try on.  The fit and feel are heavenly and I expect the one I got (long sleeved, black) to become a staple.

Sending caring, powerful thoughts to all!  You are each so amazing!


----------



## ck21

Luckydogmom said:


> Pics, pics, please CK! The little shop in the photo is where I found the tiny treasure that I sent to you
> 
> Ok Mindi, I think maybe I have just never grown up!
> 
> I am so glad yesterday was great. Today not so much. I have been DFIL sitting all day. Care givers did not show up. DS1 brought him here, it has been a long day. I adore him but I am not the greatest at elder care. Give me a two year old any ol day!
> 
> DS1 is moving next week. I am thrilled for him but sad at the same time. I know he and his gal are ready to be in the same state, just hoping they move back here eventually. He is my "dependable, always there for me" son. He is always willing to help with anything relating to our family, I am going to miss him desperately.


 
I was wondering if that was the shop you had mentioned!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Hope all is going well with your DD India, sending you happy positive vibes!

EB, I want to take you on a vacation, yikes you are crazy busy girl! I hope you are having your party catered this weekend. If not I am booking a flight.

CK your purchases sound perfect, especially the cashmere sweaters, ahhhhh. I still haven't made it to the sale, this week has been hectic (good hectic).

Tomorrow is student/parent orientation for Kirby. I am so excited for him, new adventures, friends, dreams, etc... Yesterday he posted for the first time on his school 's freshman FB page. He isn't a huge fan of FB so this was a big deal. However,  he was so happy with all of the positive comments, messages and calls that he received as a result. I think the small school choice was perfect for him. Fingers crossed.


----------



## tesi

india-  glad you are feeling better.  may you have unlimited patience as dd arrives- i know it is not easy for you.  

eb- your schedule is frankly exhausting to me-  i just don't know how you have the stamina. i find myself too tired to meet my ambitious agenda from time to time, but i press on.  what doesn't kill us

ck-  the casual dress code sounds wonderful.  i have been sale shopping also, online.  boxes arriving, boxes going back. i have found a few interesting items, and new designers.  i'm trying to expand my horizons a bit.  i have an unusual fashion sense.  i love either black and white edgy or crazy floral/patterns in wild colors. no middle ground.  i'm either nyc chic or florida cocktail-ready. 

ldm- enjoy the gorgeous photos. your patience with dfil i'm sure is tremendously appreciated.
your son's move is a positive change for him- difficult to watch but sometimes the life changes our babies go through are..pleased to hear kirby is excited by his college choice.  have you started the obligatory dorm-room shopping?   the amount of items on the suggested list can be overwhelming.  single-cup coffeemakers are a hit in our house!  my best wishes for him and an easy transition.  hope ddad is doing well.  he is in my thoughts.

hugs to all!  headed up to vermont to visit dd and her bf (both working in science labs this summer).  bf celebrates his birthday this weekend so we are bringing cakes from the best bakery around.  (even the nytimes gave them a great review and zagat rates them a 28!) 
said bakery is within walking distance.yikes!

xoxo  so nice to catch up with the girls here!


----------



## India

Total disaster with DD within an hour of arrival.  I doubt I'll do this next year.  Much of the trouble is with back-stabbing, two-faced SIL.  I'd go home tomorrow if I could get a ferry reservation.  

When I was married to first husband, we would go with his entire family to northern MI to the family cottage.  FIL was very demanding and expected to be surrounded by his children.  Yes, we resented it at the time, but that was just us being young and selfish.  He used to say "I'm not running a damned hotel where people just come and go!  I'm here for a family vacation!"  

I'm now apologizing to him in the grave...  Now I understand...


----------



## csshopper

India said:


> Total disaster with DD within an hour of arrival.  I doubt I'll do this next year.  Much of the trouble is with back-stabbing, two-faced SIL.  I'd go home tomorrow if I could get a ferry reservation.
> 
> When I was married to first husband, we would go with his entire family to northern MI to the family cottage.  FIL was very demanding and expected to be surrounded by his children.  Yes, we resented it at the time, but that was just us being young and selfish.  He used to say "I'm not running a damned hotel where people just come and go!  I'm here for a family vacation!"
> 
> I'm now apologizing to him in the grave...  Now I understand...


India, I am so sad to read that DD hasn't put her nasty attitude on vacation. Is she only there for the week-end (hopefully)? Is there any way short of fleeing the Island that you can get some space and peace?  You so look forward to this vacation and need the rest and respite perhaps more this year than ever given the health issues triggered by the Linden trees. Sending you vibes of support and zingers aimed at SIL, who if I recall some of your posts OWES you big time for your support of him. Hugs to the dogs and thank goodness they are with you for companionship and love!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

India said:


> Total disaster with DD within an hour of arrival.  I doubt I'll do this next year.  Much of the trouble is with back-stabbing, two-faced SIL.  I'd go home tomorrow if I could get a ferry reservation.
> 
> When I was married to first husband, we would go with his entire family to northern MI to the family cottage.  FIL was very demanding and expected to be surrounded by his children.  Yes, we resented it at the time, but that was just us being young and selfish.  He used to say "I'm not running a damned hotel where people just come and go!  I'm here for a family vacation!"
> 
> I'm now apologizing to him in the grave...  Now I understand...



I'm so sorry, India.  I know it's not easy.  When DH was living, everything seemed to run so smoothy over holidays......now, not so much.  I hope things improve for you.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

A quick picture taken from the river house late this afternoon on the end of the pier.  We started the summer with three osprey eggs....all three hatched, but only two survived.  They're growing so fast!


----------



## Mindi B

India, I'm sorry.  Family drama is never fun, and least of all at times that are supposed to be all enjoyment--holidays, vacations.  Yet that is so often when the stuff hits the fan, it seems.  I hope things settle down.
CG, the osprey feather patterns are so beautiful!  Sort of hypnotic. . . or perhaps I just need more coffee.
Belatedly reporting on DH's job review: Went fine.  No surprises.  Still employed.  Yay.
Weekend.


----------



## India

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm so sorry, India.  I know it's not easy.  When DH was living, everything seemed to run so smoothy over holidays......now, not so much.  I hope things improve for you.



Yes, this would NEVER have happened when DH was alive!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hi everyone!

CK, Um, you are going to find Majestic tees a bit addictive. They are such great underpinnings.

India, I don't know what to say other than I understand how difficult family drama can be. I suggest to try to steer clear of it as much as possible. But what I really find hard to understand is how your DD takes all the work that you do for her for granted or criticizes it. She really does not know what a blessing you are to her. My Mom had a saying, "Y'all don't like it, Y'all can do it yourself!"

LDM, I wish you could fly to my house and help. DH has smoked the meats. I just had a bite of the turkey breast and it's delectable. The pork shoulder is done as is the brisket. We did a huge Costco run for the rest of the stuff. I might make some brownies tomorrow morning.

Tesi, Safe travels. Can you PM me the name of the bakery?

CG, I hope you are doing OK. I think about you a lot. DH and I drove through your neck of the woods to avoid traffic and have a scenic route. I love your Osprey pictures.

Big waves to CSS!!!

For tomorrow, I need some "no rain" Chat vibes ladies.

I took some pictures of my Girl Cave items...

The sofa is going to be taupe with aqua accent pillows. ETA that the pictures of the drapes are from the ebay auction. The fabric is Schumacher silk.

I am going to do a reveal on the cabinet that I refinished in the main forum.


----------



## ouija board

EB, your girl cave is going to be fantastic! Can't wait to see the cabinet. Sending you no rain vibes for tomorrow. The array of smoked meats sounds glorious. 

CG, glad to see you! Thinking of you. 

India, sorry that your vacation had taken a stressful turn, both medically and familially (is that even a word? Auto correct seems to think not!). Anytime I spend time with the whole family, I tell DH I need automatically book a weekend in Vegas afterwards..a vacation after the vacation. Not that my family has any issues, but it's never really a restful time. 

Ck, you always get the best out of the Nordstrom sales! I need to check out these Majestic tees. 

LDM, I'm so glad to hear that Kirby is getting excited about his college. What a major transition for him and for you. DD is only starting kindergarten, and I'm already getting all weepy. I can't even think about when she goes off to college!


----------



## ck21

Beautiful, EB!

Went back to Nordstrom yesterday after hearing that the barefoot dreams blankets and wrap we're not to be missed.  Someone cut me off!!

The ospreys are just stunning!  The most beautiful patterns are in nature!


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Hose that woman down!


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> Beautiful, EB!
> 
> Went back to Nordstrom yesterday after hearing that the barefoot dreams blankets and wrap we're not to be missed.  Someone cut me off!!
> 
> The ospreys are just stunning!  The most beautiful patterns are in nature!



Did you buy the Zebra cashmere pull over?  "Z" would take you to the end.......maybe???  :giggles:


----------



## India

CG, osprey are just lovely - such a special sight!

How exciting for Kirby!  When we get home, DGS2 has a day at his new school to get oriented - they didn't do that when DGS1 started there.  Big change from cozy neighborhood school to magnet school in the middle of an inner city middle school!

Well, she finally apologized this evening.  She said she had talked about all this with her two best friends - they met at age 8 in sailing class.  I think they helped her to see this from my perspective.  Said she was just trying to make her DH happy and forgot me in the equation.  We both agree that we must find a way for him to NOT be up here for all 4 weeks next year.  It was never my request that he do so - DD didn't want to pay a sitter and have her DH make the trip up here twice.  He used to love the Vineyard - apparently not so much anymore.  

She did admit that one of the reasons at home that she is often snippy is that she gets no respect for what she does in her career from her SAHM friends from childhood, not do they have any respect for what DH does as the SAHD.  I know that's very hard for her, but geeze, do children every stop taking all unhappiness out on their mother?  Even though all of her friends up here are SAHM's, they seem to be in awe of all she does and respect her for it.  I doubt that they can accept her DH for staying home - just not part of their culture.  As for me, I"m just glad that they have ANY parent at home in today's world!  

Not sure she gets it totally, but since she rarely apologizes for anything, I"ll take it!  As for gratitude for all I do - I think it's a case of wishing that she didn't still NEED me to do anything at age 42.  I don't feel that way but she does and at some point, she needs to make her peace with it and give herself a break- her job is both demanding of her time, her physical energy and her emotional energy.  

Thanks for all your support, ladies!!!

PS - CG, she admitted that she would NEVER have done what she did if my DH were still around - she'd not even thought of it that way.  I'm SO glad you mentioned that!  I swear to God, I sometimes feel I'm living on Noah's Ark where everything must be "two-by-two" and I'm the odd man out!


----------



## LxTxNx

mAa


----------



## tesi

india-  i am so happy you received an apology, and more importantly, a bit of an explanation of the complications/issues she has in her life as well.  putting oneself in another's shoes deepens our level of understanding.  and in terms of all you do for her, you are doing what a mother does, and often it is without appreciation.  but there will come a day, many many years from now, when you are not capable of doing some of these things, and then dd will understand more acutely what a great deal you accomplished- and what burdens you lifted from her shoulders.  just do what you do, and know how much you mean to her.  xo

eb-  that girl cave will be breathtaking!  love your selections thus far&#8230;.wow, wow, wow.

home safely-  had a great time with dd#2 and her bf.  hard to believe senior year of college is upon us.  how did the years fly by????   i adore these girls of mine, so much it scares me sometimes&#8230;..

may the week ahead be filled with peace, love and happiness for all!


----------



## csshopper

India, agree with all that tesi said. And, I think you are insightful, DDs at this age do need us, yet it is hard for them to acknowledge.  

Hope your allergies are clearing, the sun is shining and you can enjoy your remaining time with your family!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Words of wisdom sent to me by a dear friend&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;"Not my circus, not my monkeys."  I believe it's an old Polish proverb.  It's become my new mantra.


----------



## Mindi B

^^^Oh, I love this.  I would love to know it in its original language.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

^ For dear Mindi&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..

"Nie mój cyrk, nie moje ma&#322;py"


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> ^ For dear Mindi..
> 
> "Nie mój cyrk, nie moje ma&#322;py"



Love this!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, CG!  Now write it out for me phonetically!  Something like "Nee mosh seerk, nee mosh MALpee"?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

(Rough) pronunciation: Nyee mootserrk, nyee moyeh mawpeh


----------



## Mindi B

I will have to practice that, but I love it.  The saying, and the sound of it as well.


----------



## biscuit1

Cavalier Girl said:


> (Rough) pronunciation: Nyee mootserrk, nyee moyeh mawpeh


 
You made my day !


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> (Rough) pronunciation: Nyee mootserrk, nyee moyeh mawpeh




I was going to ask you this. I was trying to pronounce it at my desk. If anyone walked by, they probably think I'm nuts.

Good news. A really bad deadline was extended a week. Taking a sigh of relief. 

The party went well. But the cops were called again for the second year in a row. I'm at a loss for why. The party is from 2:30 to 6:30 on a Sunday afternoon. We're a bunch of middle-aged professionals. And the band was not loud.

DS came up to me at the party and said the cops were parked out front. I though he was pulling my leg. It would have been a GREAT prank.) A friend who was an ATF agent talked to the officer. Again, the officer was embarrassed to be there. My friend is going to get the name of the complainant. The complainer is wasting police time and resources.


----------



## scarletambience

Bonsoir!

Quick question - for those of you who make Paris a yearly sojourn, could you recommend some good places to stay especially with accessibility to FSH and all the great shopping districts?

Thank you!


----------



## chaneljewel

EB, you must have a neighbor who resents not being invited!   They're ridiculous!

So happy that your dd apologized India.  From what I've read on tpf, you've been such a good mom to her and don't deserve her disrespect.   

Just got back from DS home and raking care of twins while mom was out of town. I'm tired but we had so much fun!   Stayed very busy with adventure after adventure.  Dd brought other gs over Friday and went to the zoo with 3 three year olds on Saturday.     Such a wonderful experience.  

Did some shopping online at nordstroms.   Should get things tomorrow.   Also bought a new handbag I've wanted from nm so I've been shopping bad.  Lol.   I seem to be on a roll!


----------



## etoupebirkin

chaneljewel said:


> *EB, you must have a neighbor who resents not being invited!   They're ridiculous!*
> 
> So happy that your dd apologized India.  From what I've read on tpf, you've been such a good mom to her and don't deserve her disrespect.
> 
> Just got back from DS home and raking care of twins while mom was out of town. I'm tired but we had so much fun!   Stayed very busy with adventure after adventure.  Dd brought other gs over Friday and went to the zoo with 3 three year olds on Saturday.     Such a wonderful experience.
> 
> Did some shopping online at nordstroms.   Should get things tomorrow.   Also bought a new handbag I've wanted from nm so I've been shopping bad.  Lol.   I seem to be on a roll!



I invited everyone in the neighborhood. I put flyers about the party in everyone's mailbox. I think I have a crazy neighbor.


----------



## chaneljewel

I agree EB...a ridiculous and crazy neighbor who doesn't know how to have fun. It's such a shame with all the work you put in to making the day special for everyone.  You're a great neighbor to have a party for everyone!   Shame all of us aren't your neighbors!   We'd have even more fun!


----------



## ouija board

Good grief, calling the cops on a party at 2pm on a Sunday? 2AM maybe, but in the middle of the day..:no-good: I'm surprised this person didn't call the cops for noise violations on Fourth of July! EB, I hope other than the surprise visit from the police, the party was a success.


----------



## Mindi B

Okay, EB, I'll 'fess up.  It twas I who called the cops.  The noise part was a guess--of course I couldn't hear you all the way up here in a different state and whatnot--but hey!  I was peeved that I was missing all the fun and I had to lash out!  No, seriously, someone in your neighborhood must be very bored.  And very nasty.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thanks everyone. The party was fun. The key was to cook the barbecue (smoker) before the party and warm it up day of. It worked and DH was much more relaxed.

ETA: And I'll find out who the disgruntled neighbor is and try to figure out a way to deal with the person so that they won't call the cops again.

Today demolition starts on the girl cave. I'm waiting for the craftsmen....


----------



## Luckydogmom

Happy Tuesday! 
CG that nest, oh my goodness I have never seen these birds up close. Those feathers are beautiful, and I want to jump in the water also!
I need to read back a bit but wanted to check in and say hi.
We celebrated our 30th anniversary yesterday, it was a perfect day!
We started out the morning with a trip to our favorite place, the LA flower mart. Then a little shopping in the garment area for some fun shoes. Lunch at our favorite restaurant, Botegga Louie, for their amazing BLT and fries! Then off to Laguna Beach to listen to the Laguna Beach Concert Band play (my sweet dad plays the clarinet in the band). They played at The Festival of the arts. We picnicked and listened to their two hour concert of nostalgic old big band tunes, so much fun! My dad also arranged to have the band play "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" for us. He played a solo of this at our wedding so many years ago We then enjoyed the rest of the evening watching The Pagent of the Masters. If you are ever in Laguna Beach during the summer I can't recommend this fun evening under the stars enough. It really is magical! It was a fun "Staycation" anniversary.
Now I will catch up....


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Asking for some good thoughts for my Miss Bubbles.  I took her in to see her vet yesterday about her never ending urinary issues, and she discovered a mass in Bubbs' abdomen on x-ray.  My precious vet was able to get us an appt. with the specialty clinic this morning for an ultrasound.  Soooo, surgery tomorrow, and we would greatly appreciate any and all wheel spinning, chanting, prayers, anything that may tempt the gods to be kind to my baby girl.


----------



## Mindi B

CG, you must be feeling overwhelmed.  Too much.  Of course you and Bubbles are in my thoughts.  Hoping that this "accidental" find will be serendipitous and the surgery will be a huge success.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, Mindi.  Right now, she's virtually comatose from exhaustion.  Starting at ten this morning, she's had an abdominal ultrasound, and a heart echo to make sure her heart is up to anesthesia.  Bless her heart, she gets so nervous away from home, she's also had diarrhea all day.

Fate can't possibly be so cruel for her to have the same thing my sweet boy, Milo, had.  For today, that's what I'm going to believe, anyway.


----------



## ouija board

Oh CG, I'm so sorry. Hopefully it can be surgically removed and that it is, most importantly, benign. Did the ultrasound give any ideas about where the mass is located? Poor Miss Bubbles, she's had a tough day!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Ouija, it's so large, it has pushed other organs into her chest.  They couldn't even tell if it was attached to anything.  I told them I wanted that thing sliced and diced every which way so we'll, hopefully, have a definitive answer from the biopsies.


----------



## India

Oh CG!  This is awful for both you and Miss Bubbles!  Lots of prayers and good thoughts for you both.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Sending you lots of prayers, too.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, EB and India.  I keep hearing M's voice telling me not to "borrow trouble."  For right now, Bubbles is snuggled in my lap, happy as can be.  For once, I'm going to heed that voice and believe everything is going to be ok.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, I'm appalled and shocked you, once again, had the coppers called on you.  For shame&#8230;&#8230;on whatever idiot neighbor did it!  All I can think is that whoever did it must lead a terribly sad and lonely life.


----------



## biscuit1

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, EB and India. I keep hearing M's voice telling me not to "borrow trouble." For right now, Bubbles is snuggled in my lap, happy as can be. For once, I'm going to heed that voice and believe everything is going to be ok.


 
Prayers and positive thoughts for Miss Bubbles.  As we say in Dutch - "sterkte' = strength.
Wishing you both sterkte tomorrow.


----------



## tesi

cg-  thoughts and prayers for your sweet little one.  will be thinking of you and sending all my love.  xo  

ldm-  congrats on a wonderful anniversary and a simple lovely happy celebration.  how romantic!  wishing you many many more years&#8230;.

eb-  crazy neighbors are everywhere, so sorry yours seem determined to spoil everyone's fun.  just jealous, or cranky, or some unpleasant combination of both.  just keep on, no point in letting someone rain on your parade.  
speaking of rain&#8230;&#8230;.enough with the daily thunderstorms and downpours and flooding!

hugs to all.  hit H today (not for me but for girlfriend).  best kind of shopping-  i picked out enamels for her and she called and ordered them.  i spent zero.  odd for me&#8230;


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, Biscuit.   "Sterkte" is exactly what I need right now.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, Tesi.  Miss Bubbs and I will take all the good thoughts and prayers we can get!

Funny, you went to Hermes and didn't buy anything for yourself, and I got a call from Hermes, and have a box coming my way!  I'm taking it as a good omen.


----------



## chaneljewel

Cig, prayers for bubbles and you...lots of hugs too!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, Tesi.  Miss Bubbs and I will take all the good thoughts and prayers we can get!
> 
> Funny, you went to Hermes and didn't buy anything for yourself, and I got a call from Hermes, and have a box coming my way!  I'm taking it as a good omen.



I hope it's something special!!!


----------



## ouija board

CG, sometimes the big tumors are not the worst ones&#8230;keep thinking positively! And an orange box on it's way never hurts!!

Speaking of crazy neighbors, I went to the annual meeting for our condo tonight, and boy, talk about grownups acting like spoiled children! Half of these are the type who would call the cops on EB's party. The other half would be shooting fireworks off the balcony on July 4 (a violation of city ordinance with a $2000 fine), wondering why everyone who lives below them is mad. It's a zoo out there.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, Chanel.  

EB, I have to say the call was a lovely surprise.  Not my SO, but yummy none the less,  It won't be here till Friday&#8230;&#8230;.hopefully, Bubbles will show it off then.

Ouija, that's what my vet said tonight.  Lori has been our vet since she started her practice with her partner.  She is account #1, her partner is account #2, and I'm account #3.  

I don't know what it is about neighbors, but they're kinda like family, you don't get to choose them, and they can be so annoying.


----------



## Mindi B

Thinking very good and loving thoughts about CG and Bubbles.


----------



## ouija board

CG, thinking of you and Miss Bubbles this morning.


----------



## Luckydogmom

CG, nothing but positive heartfelt thoughts being sent your way for Miss Bubbles. Please keep us all posted...XOXO


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, Mindi and Ouija.  I had a good conversation with Bubbles' surgeon this morning, and I'm optimistic.    He gave me a gentle reminder that Bubbles isn't Milo, and most of the time these masses are benign, and I can come see her later today.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Luckydogmom said:


> CG, nothing but positive heartfelt thoughts being sent your way for Miss Bubbles. Please keep us all posted...XOXO



Thank you, J!  I loved reading about your anniversary..it sounded like pure perfection.


----------



## Luckydogmom

tesi said:


> cg-  thoughts and prayers for your sweet little one.  will be thinking of you and sending all my love.  xo
> 
> ldm-  congrats on a wonderful anniversary and a simple lovely happy celebration.  how romantic!  wishing you many many more years.
> 
> eb-  crazy neighbors are everywhere, so sorry yours seem determined to spoil everyone's fun.  just jealous, or cranky, or some unpleasant combination of both.  just keep on, no point in letting someone rain on your parade.
> speaking of rain.enough with the daily thunderstorms and downpours and flooding!
> 
> hugs to all.  hit H today (not for me but for girlfriend).  best kind of shopping-  i picked out enamels for her and she called and ordered them.  i spent zero.  odd for me



Thank you Tesi! It was a simple day of our kind of fun. We had planned a trip to Italy but decided that home is where our heart is this year for many reasons. So glad we we stayed


----------



## Luckydogmom

Tank you  You are so sweet CG. It was perfect for us, simple and a not planned out perfectly. 
X's and O's are about to reach you now...


----------



## tesi

cg-  thoughts are with you.  bubbles is a beauty.  how i love cavaliers&#8230;&#8230;wish hubby wanted another pup.  he is anti-animal.  sad&#8230;...


----------



## ouija board

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, Mindi and Ouija.  I had a good conversation with Bubbles' surgeon this morning, and I'm optimistic.    He gave me a gentle reminder that Bubbles isn't Milo, and most of the time these masses are benign, and I can come see her later today.




You're in good hands, CG!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, my, that furry little face.  So extremely smoochable.
LDM, I'm late to the party, but your anniversary does sound like the stuff of romcoms.  Lovely.  Congratulations to you and DH!
Yesterday it was so humid I actually disliked breathing the air.  It felt like being underwater.  Today, thank goodness, cold front.  Must be a 15 degree difference (F).


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, Mindi and Ouija.  I had a good conversation with Bubbles' surgeon this morning, and I'm optimistic.    He gave me a gentle reminder that Bubbles isn't Milo, and most of the time these masses are benign, and I can come see her later today.



Oh what a face!!! Still sending prayers, but this is good news.


----------



## csshopper

cg- She looks like the perfect dog to s n o r g l e (had to type it this way because autocorrect wanted me to tell you to "snorkel" Bubbles). What a cuddly bundle and praying your report from the vet is a positive one.

ldm, we share an Anniversary, ours is 12, a second marriage for both and an unexpectedly joyous way to spend our most senior years. Neither of us ever expected to re marry. 

All East Coasters, please feel free to implore Mother Nature to send her moisture laden clouds west to our parched land.  Our neighborhoods now sprout signs in the lawn "This Grass is Not Brown; It's Gold;  Gold is the new "Green."  Sad but true.  We're working hard to save the plants in the ground and trees. All our lovely pots usually bursting with annual color are empty, we have no water to spare for them. Meanwhile, our friends in NJ describe the deluge they've experienced. Monday, our temp was 106.7 in usually cooler Northern California. UGH!

eb- we have had large gatherings at our house, sedate groups of people who depart by 7 PM, but had an issue with someone in the neighborhood on an adjacent street because "people parked in front of my house" (on a pubic street with parking permitted).  Sometimes it's a no win situation. The Sheriff could only shrug his shoulders.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!  Bubbles is out of surgery and doing well!  Her surgeon found two masses and removed both, plus her spleen.  We have to wait for the results of the biopsies (including liver), but he thought they looked benign.  Am going to see her in about an hour.  She should be coming home tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Mindi B

That is great news, CG!  So glad the surgery went well and the surgeon is optimistic.  Post-operative snorgles to Bubbles and hugs to you!


----------



## India

So glad things look good so for Miss Bubbles!  I know you can't quit to take her into your arms.  She's adorable, BTW!  Is she one of the two puppies you got from BH?


----------



## chaneljewel

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, Mindi and Ouija.  I had a good conversation with Bubbles' surgeon this morning, and I'm optimistic.    He gave me a gentle reminder that Bubbles isn't Milo, and most of the time these masses are benign, and I can come see her later today.



Bubbles is beautiful!    Prayers for both of you!

LDM, your anniversary sounded perfect!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

India said:


> So glad things look good so for Miss Bubbles!  I know you can't quit to take her into your arms.  She's adorable, BTW!  Is she one of the two puppies you got from BH?



India, Bubbles is from BH, but not one of the litter mates that are 3 years old.  Bubbles is 10.  She's my teeny, tiny baby at all of 10 pounds.  When she was born, she was so little.  B  took her to work with her every day so she could tube feed her.  I had to beg and plead with her to let Bubbs come live with me.  She gave in when Bubbles made it to 5 months old.  She's my little tricolor treasure.


----------



## ouija board

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!  Bubbles is out of surgery and doing well!  Her surgeon found two masses and removed both, plus her spleen.  We have to wait for the results of the biopsies (including liver), but he thought they looked benign.  Am going to see her in about an hour.  She should be coming home tomorrow afternoon!




I'm glad everything went well! Fingers crossed that it comes back benign.


----------



## ck21

Just catching up.  So glad that things seem to look good for Bubbles!  I will keep you both in my thoughts.

We are in pre-vacation panic.  So much to do before we leave on Saturday.  We are spending next week in a small town in Northern Minnesota.  Beautiful area, and we'll have very limited internet, no cable.  Hoping for good weather or Hot Cars will quickly get bored!


----------



## India

It's been rainy here on the Vineyard for 3 days, today with rain all day.  Dd spent most of the day playing Boggle and Monopoly with DGS1 and his best friend (son of childhood friend of DD).  Over the years, we've packed various games of interest to whatever age the were at the time, plus a big bucket of Lego and lots of books.  Amazing how quickly children pick up the art of self-entertainment when there are no electronics!


----------



## India

CG, Bubbles is just the cutest little thing!  There is something about a little tri girl...  Of course, there is also something about a big, beautiful Blenheim boy, too!  I've never had a whole color Cavalier, but I'm sure that they're wonderful, too, since Cavaliers are just the most wonderful dogs in the world!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> India, Bubbles is from BH, but not one of the litter mates that are 3 years old.  Bubbles is 10.  She's my teeny, tiny baby at all of 10 pounds.  When she was born, she was so little.  B  took her to work with her every day so she could tube feed her.  I had to beg and plead with her to let Bubbs come live with me.  She gave in when Bubbles made it to 5 months old.  She's my little tricolor treasure.



Bubbles must be a tiny thing. Rocket is 15 lbs; but he's my big bubba boy. Rosie's about 10lbs.

The renovation seems to be going well. Tuesday was demolition. Yesterday they hung the drywall. I can't wait for it to be done.

Another crazy busy day. I'm meeting my colleague at her house at 7:45 am. We have morning and lunch meetings in DC, then more meetings at the office. I also have a summer associate party too with DH. Gotta wear comfy but cute shoes today.


----------



## chaneljewel

ck21 said:


> Just catching up.  So glad that things seem to look good for Bubbles!  I will keep you both in my thoughts.
> 
> We are in pre-vacation panic.  So much to do before we leave on Saturday.  We are spending next week in a small town in Northern Minnesota.  Beautiful area, and we'll have very limited internet, no cable.  Hoping for good weather or Hot Cars will quickly get bored!


CSS, I've been seeing how dry the west coast has become.   We are having a cold spell with more than enough rain.  I know it breaks your heart to see everything turning brown with a lack of beautiful, colorful flowers.   Hopefully the clouds will appear, full of rain.     I don't think I've seen a summer like this.  Right now it's 58 degrees and 7:15 a.m.  I think our high got to 72 degrees yesterday.  I actually like the weather but it's very strange for us.   I hope it's not an indication of our winter as last winter was a never ending snow storm.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Fingers crossed for more positive news for Miss Bubbles today, she is so precious!

Chanel that is odd weather for you. I bet your plants are loving the cooler weather!

CSS, how fun that we share the same anniversary. I love knowing the story behind your 12 years together . You also had a birthday that I missed, we're you in AZ that week? I hope it was wonderful!

EB, I can't wait to see your new room. Everything looks so beautiful so far. Is your DH getting jealous yet? So sorry about your weirdo neighbor, ugh I think there is one in every neighborhood. Mine lives right next door.

Mindi, omg your weather the other day was horrible! That summer storm sure was strong. I hope your humidity lightens up!

India, your stay inside time sounds perfect! I love summer rainy days, please send some our way
Hope all is well with DD

CK, your trip sounds like so much fun. Is this the same place as last summer? I recall your darling photo of Hot Cars. Don't forget to take his bike!

Braxton is here today. DSIL brought him over at 6:00am! DD is going to a four day bachelorette weekend getaway. I am getting ready for a full day of messiness and fun!


----------



## Mindi B

OMG, Peeps.  If you have 7 minutes to spare, go to YouTube and type in "Kacy American Ninja," and watch this athlete at the Dallas 2014 American Ninja Finals.  It is In.  SANE.  Left me in awe.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, some of those athletes are incredible! And even the ones who crash and burn do things that I can't even dream of doing. My nephews are fanatics about that show. Of course my sister is none too happy when she finds her six year old hanging off the banisters or trying to climb up the door frames.


----------



## Mindi B

I'd never heard of the show, OB, but Elle featured this gal.  She is five feet tall and 100 pounds, all of it muscle.  Incredible.


----------



## ouija board

That's amazing! If I were 100lbs, I might be able to do a pull up. Maybe. One.


----------



## Mindi B

Really!  Her upper body strength is crazy.  I would expect her to be shaped like a linebacker, but though her back, shoulders, and arms are well-developed, they aren't huge.  I'd love to know what her daily workout routine/diet is like.  Well, no, I wouldn't, because in comparison I would feel as debauched as a Roman emperor.  Anyhow, I found that video thrilling.  And it was nice to see the male competitors showing some respeck, too.


----------



## Luckydogmom

That was amazing, and she so darling! I am suddenly feeling very unathletic...and wanting neon green tiny shorts...so I can pretend.


----------



## Mindi B

She is darling, isn't she, LDM?  Girl crush!


----------



## biscuit1

Miss Bubbles update ?   You've been on the brain all day. Hope you are home.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

biscuit1 said:


> Miss Bubbles update ?   You've been on the brain all day. Hope you are home.



Biscuit, this is the first moment I've had to post that Miss Bubbles is safely home, and settled in her crate.  The little angel has insisted on having my full attention every single moment.   She ate a good dinner, took her pain meds and zonked right out.  I can't tell you how happy I am to have her home.

I had to chuckle  bit as I wrote that she's settled in her crate.  I'm pretty sure this only the second time she's been crated at home in all of her ten years.  

So far, her hasn't needed her "lamp shade," but I'm thinking probably by tomorrow she may need it.


----------



## biscuit1

Wonderful news ! So glad Miss Bubbles is home. Full attention - fantastic !  Healthy appetite , always a good sign .  I don't know either of you but I feel way better that she is home.
If you think she may spend some quality time in her crate, I have hospital grade lambskins if she would like to have one. Cool in summer - warm in winter and a gift for Miss Bubbles for a speedy recovery.


----------



## tesi

cg-  pleased to hear bubbles is home and resting happily.  xo  

so, we've all heard that old adage&#8230;&#8230;.it's all fun and games until someone gets a stick in the eye.
well, it can happen.  outside gardening this evening (after spending 3 hours in the garden this morning) and i'm removing small dead branches from my white pines, when, yes a stick in the eye.  tore my contact lens, left some debris, but i flushed it out and i seem fine.  
another day, another battle won.  

will post a pic from this morning next&#8230;.


----------



## tesi

this morning-  bumblebee on purple loosestrife&#8230;.
taken with an iPhone- no filter, zero fussing.  nature is amazing.  in awe everyday.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

What an amazingly kind offer, Biscuit!  Thank you!  We're pretty well set up.  Having done rescue for years, I have plenty of crates and comfy padding.  But, if I find I need more for Bubbles, I'll let you know.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Tesi, your photograph is amazing!   You are so right, nature is truly awe inspiring.


----------



## chaneljewel

Your photo,tesi, is fabulous!   And I'm so glad that your eye is ok.  You could have easily torn more than your contact!
Yea to sweet Bubbles!!


----------



## Mindi B

So happy to see this good news about Bubbles!  I hope she had a restful night, and the same for her mama.
tesi, that close-up makes me want to snorgle the bee--it looks so fuzzy--yet somehow, though I am not an entomologist, I have a vague sense that this would be unwise.  Huh.  Glad it was only your contact that got torn--perhaps it was a very good thing indeed that it was there to absorb the stick!  Will you need a cone like Miss Bubbles, or will you promise to leave your eye strictly alone? 
I forgot that an old friend of DH, his wife, and their four-year-old are spending the day with us tomorrow.  Must clean.  Actually, I probably could do nothing and they wouldn't care and it wouldn't matter, but I'm not quite there yet.  So, cleaning.


----------



## tesi

Mindi- do not clean before a four year old arrives.  Maybe herd up the tumble weeds but no real cleaning.  Clean after!  
What a beautiful day.


----------



## Mindi B

Good point, tesi.  And I am afraided.  I'm gonna let DH and his daddy look after him, while I herd dogs.


----------



## ck21

tesi said:


> Mindi- do not clean before a four year old arrives. Maybe herd up the tumble weeds but no real cleaning. Clean after!
> What a beautiful day.


 
I concur.  No cleaning before the 4 year old.  I think it was OB who said that it is like trying to clean up while the blender is still running with the lid off!


----------



## Luckydogmom

CG, so happy to hear the Miss Bubbles is home and resting under your watchful care!

Tesi, your photo is so beautiful, magazine cover worthy...or a lable for honey! But so sorry about the stick in your eye, is all ok now? 

Mindi, do you have a Dollar Store or 99cent store near you? If so, get a sand bucket or any type of plastic bin and fill it with random surprises for your little guest. Coloring books, plain paper, crayons, chalk if you have a big cement area, fruit snacks, bouncy balls, simple card games, plastic dinosaurs or jungle animals, animal cookies, etc.... Kids love their own treasure tubs when away from home for a day. 4 years olds also tend to bounce from one activity to another rather quickly. Having several activities available will make it a great day for you and your special visitor! Don't forget a plastic summer drinking glass with lid Also don't forget to look the other way when necessary, and make sure you have a glass of wine (for you not him).


----------



## ck21

biscuit1 said:


> Wonderful news ! So glad Miss Bubbles is home. Full attention - fantastic ! Healthy appetite , always a good sign . I don't know either of you but I feel way better that she is home.
> If you think she may spend some quality time in her crate, I have hospital grade lambskins if she would like to have one. Cool in summer - warm in winter and a gift for Miss Bubbles for a speedy recovery.


 
What a very kind and sweet offer!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> I concur.  No cleaning before the 4 year old.  I think it was OB who said that it is like trying to clean up while the blender is still running with the lid off!



Ha ha ha, I love this! I think I live my life this way


----------



## ck21

Luckydogmom said:


> CG, so happy to hear the Miss Bubbles is home and resting under your watchful care!
> 
> Tesi, your photo is so beautiful, magazine cover worthy...or a lable for honey! But so sorry about the stick in your eye, is all ok now?
> 
> Mindi, do you have a Dollar Store or 99cent store near you? If so, get a sand bucket or any type of plastic bin and fill it with random surprises for your little guest. Coloring books, plain paper, crayons, chalk if you have a big cement area, fruit snacks, bouncy balls, simple card games, plastic dinosaurs or jungle animals, animal cookies, etc.... Kids love their own treasure tubs when away from home for a day. 4 years olds also tend to bounce from one activity to another rather quickly. Having several activities available will make it a great day for you and your special visitor! Don't forget a plastic summer drinking glass with lid Also don't forget to look the other way when necessary, and make sure you have a glass of wine (for you not him).


 
Great suggestions!  Stickers too!  Maybe a Hot Wheels car.  

Leaving on vacation tomorrow.  Haven't started packing, busy wrapping up work stuff.  Keeping our fingers crossed for good weather next week!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

CG I know that Miss Bubbles is too small but we are currently using a small blow up pool ring for Lucky. He has that awful itchy back issue that keeps returning. I don't care for the cone of shame and decided to try one of Braxton's rings and it worked! He can easily eat, bump into me without denting my shin, and sleep with a built in pillow! I tie it to his collar in three places with black and white striped ribbon so he matches and and isn't embarrassed


----------



## Luckydogmom

And bubbles Mindi, everyone LOVES bubbles!!

CK I am so excited for your get away. Jealous actually!

Our oldest DS took my sweet dad up to our mountain cabin for a few days. He moves to CO in a few days and wanted to have a fun getaway with his grandad. My dad kept texting me last night about the gourmet meal that DS1 made for them, served on the deck, great red wine, beautiful sunset, etc...
DS1 is a chef so I know the meal was amazing.
Sometimes my kids amaze me, but they usually frustrate me. This was one of those moments when I felt like, "ok, this is a wonderful moment to remember". Life is made of memories, I learn from the icky ones and live by the special ones.


----------



## ouija board

Yes, bubbles! Kids never stop loving bubbles. Of course that means you have to keep blowing them, but it does let you opt out of making small talk! And I agree, no major cleaning..just get the dust bunnies and doggie fur with the swiffer, and do the big cleanup afterwards.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

BENIGN, BENIGN, BENIGN!!!!  YES, I'M YELLING!  Feels good to breath, again!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Luckydogmom said:


> CG I know that Miss Bubbles is too small but we are currently using a small blow up pool ring for Lucky. He has that awful itchy back issue that keeps returning. I don't care for the cone of shame and decided to try one of Braxton's rings and it worked! He can easily eat, bump into me without denting my shin, and sleep with a built in pillow! I tie it to his collar in three places with black and white striped ribbon so he matches and and isn't embarrassed



What a wonderful idea, J!  Bubbles would need infant size, I think.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, I agree with everyone&#8230;&#8230;cleanup should be AFTER the 4 year old leaves.  

CK, your vacation sounds so fun and relaxing.  Enjoy!

LDM, I love that your DS1 wanted to spend time with his grandfather.  Your family sounds so loving and thoughtful.


----------



## tesi

cg-  yay!!!!!!  so very very happy for you.  a new day full of joys to come&#8230;.


----------



## Mindi B

First things first: YAYAYAYAYAYAY for Miss Bubbles!  Best news EVER!    I wonder if the removal of this mass will help with her bladder issues.  Surely she will feel so much better!
Second, LDM, you are brilliant and you also crack me up.  I am much more likely to stock up on plastic handcuffs for the kid and Seconal--for everybody.  The idea of Mindi providing a bucket of goodies for a child, well, it would cause the jaws of those who know me to drop to the floor.  I am not evil, truly, but I am so not kid-oriented.  Last time I saw ck she had the marvelous Collin with her (he was still pretty wee), and fortunately I was able to snuggle him while she got coffee with neither of us ending in tears or in the ER, but that was a rare event.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

tesi said:


> cg-  yay!!!!!!  so very very happy for you.  a new day full of joys to come.



Tesi, I can't stop smiling!  )))  After what happened to Milo, I was terrified the same results would befall Bubbles.  I'm so grateful to my vet for discovering the tumors.


----------



## Luckydogmom

CG, hip hip hooray!!! This wonderful news made my day...my week!!! All smiles here, tears of joy for you as well!


----------



## ouija board

Yay for Bubbles!!!!!!! Huge sigh of relief!


----------



## Luckydogmom

OMG Mindi, A friend once gave my DS1 and DS2 plastic handcuffs when they were 2 and 3. Why? I have no idea. They were in a dress up trunk that she lovingly made for them when DD was borm. I was sitting at the kitchen table feeding my infant DD (she was in my arms) and the oldest boy handcuffed my ankle  to the chair leg.  It was HORRIBLE. There I sat, helpless, not able to bend down because of my c-section. DH finally came home about 30 minutes later...stood there laughing for another 30 minutes...not really but it felt like it. Ugh plastic handcuffs ...thanks for the memory


----------



## Mindi B

I am AMAZED that you didn't kill your oldest son that day.  He should get on his knees and kiss your feet for allowing him to grow to adulthood.  Seriously.  Holy guacamole.


----------



## ouija board

Luckydogmom said:


> OMG Mindi, A friend once gave my DS1 and DS2 plastic handcuffs when they were 2 and 3. Why? I have no idea. They were in a dress up trunk that she lovingly made for them when DD was borm. I was sitting at the kitchen table feeding my infant DD (she was in my arms) and the oldest boy handcuffed my ankle  to the chair leg.  It was HORRIBLE. There I sat, helpless, not able to bend down because of my c-section. DH finally came home about 30 minutes later...stood there laughing for another 30 minutes...not really but it felt like it. Ugh plastic handcuffs ...thanks for the memory




Oh my, that would have me seeing red, and no telling what I'd do to DD if she ever handcuffed me to a chair!


----------



## Kitty S.

Luckydogmom said:


> OMG Mindi, A friend once gave my DS1 and DS2 plastic handcuffs when they were 2 and 3. Why? I have no idea. They were in a dress up trunk that she lovingly made for them when DD was borm. I was sitting at the kitchen table feeding my infant DD (she was in my arms) and the oldest boy handcuffed my ankle  to the chair leg.  It was HORRIBLE. There I sat, helpless, not able to bend down because of my c-section. DH finally came home about 30 minutes later...stood there laughing for another 30 minutes...not really but it felt like it. Ugh plastic handcuffs ...thanks for the memory


Don't think I would kill DS because they don't any better at that age.  But DH is another matter... I would have put that handcuff on his neck  for laughing...


----------



## biscuit1

Cavalier Girl said:


> BENIGN, BENIGN, BENIGN!!!! YES, I'M YELLING! Feels good to breath, again!


 
Now we can really celebrate !!!!!!!!!!! A lot of prayers , well  wishes, hopes and positive thinking were answered with your post.


----------



## csshopper

cg,  HAPPY news on Bubbles! You will have a wonderful week-end, so glad you got the report so soon...........although it probably seemed forever to you. 

ldm- you need to do an on line party service we can all subscribe to.  Kids of all ages must love to come visit your house, adults too!

Oh, tesi, that was a scary close call. So relieved you had the contact to take the poke. Loved the bee picture. They are precious out here. There have been serious concerns about disease killing off hives. Almond growers are most vulnerable, they need those little pollinators to keep the crops coming.

ob- I love blowing bubbles and always look for an excuse to have some around. Great suggestion!

ck- happy vacation and hope sunshine fills your days.

Mindi- hope your day went well and your 4 yr old guest wasn't a Ninja Wanna Be.  Thanks for calling attention to the You Tube vid. She is AMAZING, but I feel a-n-c-i-e-n-t!

channel- did your part of the country warm up today?


----------



## Mindi B

Kitty S. said:


> Don't think I would kill DS because they don't any better at that age.  But DH is another matter... I would have put that handcuff on his neck  for laughing...



Of course you are right.  And I would have realized that after I killed him.


----------



## csshopper

biscuit- your offer of a lambskin  to ease Bubble's recovery was so thoughtful and kind! Cocoa, my avatar, is healthy but she sleeps on one on our bed. Loved and spoiled as a dog should be!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Bubbles wants to know what mommy bought her.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I was so excited about Bubbles results today, I forgot to open box when FedEx delivered it.  

Turquoise togo with GHW, 32cm Kelly.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

biscuit1 said:


> Now we can really celebrate !!!!!!!!!!! A lot of prayers , well  wishes, hopes and positive thinking were answered with your post.



Biscuit, I can't help but believe positive thinking can have an impact.  And, I can't thank you all enough for keeping my baby girl in your hearts!


----------



## Mindi B

CG, it's soooo purty!  Bubbles will look wonderful with it. . . .


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> CG, it's soooo purty!  Bubbles will look wonderful with it. . . .



Mindi, Bubbles wants to know why it's not a tote bag for her to ride in.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, of course she does.  And it's a darn good question!  I do love the turquoise with gold HW though, even though it's not quite Bubbles-sized.


----------



## India

Hooray for Bubbles!  What glorious news.  New Kelly 
ain't bad, either...


----------



## lulilu

OMGosh, I've missed you ladies so much!  I just read for many pages -- so many things have happened.
Bubbles -- such wonderful news, CG!  (and a great new bag to boot)
CK -- have a wonderful vacation
EB -- you've been a busy woman -- at work and home.  Can't wait to see the final result.
OJB -- always a support for the pet owners here.
Mindi -- you've gotten great advice re your little visitor
India -- daughters and mothers -- certainly can be our greatest critic.  I am sure it is because it is hard to need all the help you provide.  You are such a big help that she cannot do without.  Hope your vacation finishes up with much fun.
:LDM -- so much going on with your family, children and dad
Tesit -- always hope to run into you at KOP
I know I've missed some, Chanel -- hi!, and hope everyone is well.


----------



## chaneljewel

Yea, yea, yea for Bubbles!   Deserves celebration CG!   The new Kelly is a great way to celebrate.  I think you should call her Bubbles or Faith...for the faith we all had for good biopsy results!
The Krlly is beautiful, btw!


----------



## tesi

that kelly is a winner!!   love, love, love.  a happy bag on a most happy day.  may that pretty bag be with you for many more joyous events.  turquoise bag has good karma.  

happy weekend-off to a good start.  had the mayor and his wife over tonight.  small towns are such hotbeds of insanity, what a thankless job to hold&#8230;&#8230;

love to all.


----------



## Kitty S.

Mindi B said:


> Of course you are right.  And I would have realized that after I killed him.



Always enjoy your sense of humor. &#128522;



Cavalier Girl said:


> Mindi, Bubbles wants to know why it's not a tote bag for her to ride in.







Mindi B said:


> Well, of course she does.  And it's a darn good question!  I do love the turquoise with gold HW though, even though it's not quite Bubbles-sized.




I love turquoise with GHW too! Congrats! Maybe Bubbles can enjoy the box it comes in? I know my cats would &#128513;


----------



## chaneljewel

The Kelly is beautiful, CG...not the Krlly. ..lol!


----------



## ck21

Beautiful Kelly and such good news on Bubbles!

Hot Cars is ready for vacation, even though we still have a 5 hour drive!


----------



## Mindi B

Love it!  Goggles, check.  In-car entertainment, check.  Dawg, check.  Safe drive and good weather to you, ck!


----------



## biscuit1

csshopper said:


> biscuit- your offer of a lambskin to ease Bubble's recovery was so thoughtful and kind! Cocoa, my avatar, is healthy but she sleeps on one on our bed. Loved and spoiled as a dog should be!


 
Cocoa is adorable . Dogs are the best. No offense to the cat or horse people here. 
Love my furkids.


----------



## ck21

Ps..mindi-hot cars loved you!  You're going to be great with the 4 year old!


----------



## biscuit1

ck21 said:


> Beautiful Kelly and such good news on Bubbles!
> 
> Hot Cars is ready for vacation, even though we still have a 5 hour drive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2691435


 
Absolutely adorable.Hot Cars has the perfect travelling companion.


----------



## Luckydogmom

CG your new baby is divine, I am thrilled for you! That beautiful color will be so much fun to wear.
Miss Bubbles needs a matching collar, she would look so pretty with a splash of turquoise!

CK, that photo of Hot Cars is priceless! Have a wonderful, safe trip this week. Make lots of memories

Mindi, good luck today. Did you find some bubbles? I bet you will be surprised by all of the fun you have today.

Lulilu, hi!!!! How are you??


----------



## Mindi B

I am hiding in the bedroom and letting DH and kid-daddy deal with kid.  He's a perfectly nice four-year-old boy, and his dad is a good, loving but firm, attentive dad, and I am very happy hiding in the bedroom.  See?  I am not kid-friendly.  I said I wasn't evil, but I guess it depends on your definition.  If one sign of a good woman is her maternal instincts, I ain't a good woman.


----------



## Mindi B

Before you all write me off, let me say that I have interacted with said kid, assisted said kid in playing with Olive and Henry, helped to feed said kid, and let said kid wander through my house and play with the toys, because my house, though it does not usually contain actual kids, chronologically-speaking, does contain two immature adults, and therefore also contains a quantity of actual toys.  Plenty of "stuffies," as this kid calls them.  So it's not like I grabbed said kid and locked him in a closet, nor did I hide myself entirely away.  But for me, a little kid goes a long way.  How you guys, you know, RAISE them, I cannot fathom.


----------



## tesi

mindi-  you underestimate yourself.  it appears to me you did have quite a bit of kiddie involvement today!  good for you.  and you are right, dependent on the child, a little kid can go a long way.  some are easier than others&#8230;&#8230;very often predicated upon how parent raises their child and expectations.  its a crapshoot honestly.


----------



## Mindi B

tesi, you are very sweet.  I am not and have no urge to be mean, ever, nor am I ever less than painfully aware that this is someone's precious CHILD--but I do seem to lack that je ne sais quoi that most women seem to feel about children, at least generally.  When I first met my infant nephew, my DSIL, who knows me well, just marched into the room, scooped up the tiny bundle, and deposited him on my chest.  She knew I'd hem and haw and keep my distance as if her son were an adorable explosive device, and she simply cut through all that.  So I did snuggle my wee nephew.  But if someone were to ASK me "Do you want to hold the baby?" my response is the same as if they'd asked "Do you want to fly the plane?"  "Gosh, I'm sure it's an amazing experience, but I think we'll all be happier if I pass."  

P.S.  ck is also very sweet in saying that Collin liked me, but in fact he was an amazingly adorable, easygoing, happy little guy who was perfectly content to let me bounce him on my knee while he kept his mama in sight.  I give all the credit to Collin.


----------



## biscuit1

ck21 
 Are we there yet ?


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, I often hide in my room when there is company.  Especially family.  I leave them to their own devices and have some time to myself before I can re-emerge.  I may have had 4 kids, but I do not want children visiting.  Maybe I OD'd or something.....


----------



## ouija board

lulilu said:


> Mindi, I often hide in my room when there is company.  Especially family.  I leave them to their own devices and have some time to myself before I can re-emerge.  I may have had 4 kids, but I do not want children visiting.  Maybe I OD'd or something.....




Oh good, I'm not the only one who does this! I'm much better about spending time with kids now, especially other people's kids, but before I had DD, I was pretty much like Mindi. Entertain a small child for even five minutes?? Not a clue what to do!

Ck, I love that picture!! Especially the goggles...so practical and quite necessary for when one hangs the head out of the window to let the wind blow through your hair.


----------



## chaneljewel

Ck, what an adorable picture of hot cars.  Have a fun trip!

Mindi, everyone tells me that I'm a kid magnet.  I think it's true as kids just navigate to me.  I do enjoy them and just seem to relate to kids easily.   Thank goodness as that's my profession...lol.


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu, OB, I am genuinely glad that I'm not the only one who occasionally needs to withdraw.  I am a true introvert in that being with others requires a lot of energy on my part, and sometimes I need to go off and recharge.  chanel, it is lovely that you have that good child vibe!  Some people do seem to naturally possess those qualities that youngsters respond to, and it's a lovely thing to see.  The visit just ended and went fine.  The kid was actually a nice little boy, curious and active but never obnoxious, and his parents were attentive and in gentle control at all times, so we didn't have to worry about damage to tchotchkes or to the small limbs of any species.  Whew!  But wow, parenting is one demanding job.


----------



## ck21

Yes, we're here!  Dipped our toes in the lake and now headed out for dinner.

Stopped at a little shopping area on the way.  I was trying to round up an energetic Hot Cars when he ran away yelling "no , dammit" !!!!  Then he smirked.  Kids!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Mindi, raising kids is probably the hardest job I've ever done.   Lots of tough love.   I thinks the discipline thing hurts parents more than the kids.   I remember one principal telling me that if I didn't think it was a hard job, then I probably wasn't doing a good job.  I always remembered that even when the tough times hit.  
I just relate to kids I think...maybe because I'm still one myself...lol.


----------



## Mindi B

I've noticed that my DH relates to children well, too.  He is definitely a big kid, but I also observe that he doesn't talk down to children.  You know how some people have a whole new voice and manner when speaking to children?  Some men, for example, adopt this false heartiness: "So, how you doin', little man?  Hey there, buddy!"  DH doesn't do that.  He may simplify his conversation a bit, but he otherwise talks to children just as he would talk to anyone else, and I think that feels very respectful and approachable to the kids.  He would have been a good dad, I think.  (small melancholy moment here)


----------



## Kitty S.

Mindi B said:


> I've noticed that my DH relates to children well, too.  He is definitely a big kid, but I also observe that he doesn't talk down to children.  You know how some people have a whole new voice and manner when speaking to children?  Some men, for example, adopt this false heartiness: "So, how you doin', little man?  Hey there, buddy!"  DH doesn't do that.  He may simplify his conversation a bit, but he otherwise talks to children just as he would talk to anyone else, and I think that feels very respectful and approachable to the kids.  He would have been a good dad, I think.  (small melancholy moment here)




Don't feel bad over this. I am sure your DH is using his gift in being a great boss and/or mentor to some youngsters, and finding fulfillment there.
My PhD advisor chose not to have children and she was the best mentor I could have asked for. My children's best science teacher in middle school chose not to children of his own and sees students as his kids. They are content and happy with their choices and the society benefits from their patience and gifts too!


----------



## Mindi B

Kitty:


----------



## Luckydogmom

Oh Mindi I am so proud of you We are all different and not everyone is comfortable with kids.
Just as not everyone is comfortable around snakes, or comfortable going to parties, speaking in public, being around animals, etc...
Also, I couldn't agree more with what Kitty and others wrote. 
Hugs to you for making it through the day, it isn't easy spending the day out of your comfort zone.


----------



## ouija board

Kitty S. said:


> Don't feel bad over this. I am sure your DH is using his gift in being a great boss and/or mentor to some youngsters, and finding fulfillment there.
> My PhD advisor chose not to have children and she was the best mentor I could have asked for. My children's best science teacher in middle school chose not to children of his own and sees students as his kids. They are content and happy with their choices and the society benefits from their patience and gifts too!




This. Couldn't say it any better. Mindi, I bet DH is the most awesome uncle ever!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, dear Peeps!  DH is a good uncle, I think.  And he is also a good teacher, boss, etc.  He loves to share information about things that interest him, and he's good at encouraging others to use their own initiative and work to surpass the teacher!  I often feel that his support staff at work are fortunate: his attitude is that he is preparing them to reach whatever career heights they wish, never that they are there to "assist" his career.  
When the little boy came over with his parents for dinner, he asked DH "Where's your woman?"    Also heard during the day, "Can I see where you sleep?" and "Can I sit in your car?"  Very cute, curious little guy.  And yes, he got to see where DH sleeps and to sit in his car!


----------



## biscuit1

CG - inquiring minds want to know how Miss Bubbles recovery is going ?
Beautiful new Kelly ! I'm sure you will wear it well.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, dear Peeps!  DH is a good uncle, I think.  And he is also a good teacher, boss, etc.  He loves to share information about things that interest him, and he's good at encouraging others to use their own initiative and work to surpass the teacher!  I often feel that his support staff at work are fortunate: his attitude is that he is preparing them to reach whatever career heights they wish, never that they are there to "assist" his career.
> When the little boy came over with his parents for dinner, he asked DH "Where's your woman?"    Also heard during the day, "Can I see where you sleep?" and "Can I sit in your car?"  Very cute, curious little guy.  And yes, he got to see where DH sleeps and to sit in his car!



Love the "Where's your woman?" question! Kids are a hoot!

Your DH sounds like a wonderful mentor and role model. You are a lucky "woman".


----------



## chaneljewel

Mindi, that's a funny question about "your woman"... Made me chuckle.   You did well with him!


----------



## India

Mindi, I had two children (both VERY much wanted) and have 4 grandchildren, from ages 9 to 14.  I adored my own children when they were little (still do, sometimes!) and adore my grandchildren.  But other people's children?  Unless they are very well behaved, not really.  

Recently, a cousin of mine was driving from MO to Atlanta with his wife, daughter and 4 yr old grandson.  He and his wife usually stay with me when they are going through - we're not close but there are so few relatives left from my father's huge family, that we do make the effort to stay in touch.  This time, he asked if daughter and 4 yr old could stay as well.  I agonized over this but I remembered when he and his wife and their 3 children, ages 8-12 came for my daughter's wedding (not staying with us) and were included in a cocktail buffet my neighbor gave the night before the wedding for the out-of-town guests, and the three girls went upstairs and jumped on every single bed on her 2nd floor.  I figured that if this is how they were brought up, the then 12 yr old most likely was doing the same now with her 4 yr old and I said I was sorry but my house was just not set-up for a young child.  Boy was I glad I did so!  Went out to the motel to see them and we sat in the lobby and this little boy climbed on tables, was messing with the lamps and was just a cyclone of activity, basically ignored by his mother and grandparents!  Such children are NOT cute!

Things going better - rainy day yesterday so DD and I went to Vineyard Haven to shop.  $1000 later (the part I paid - it was more), we came home with some great clothes for her.  There is a designer in VH who does some very simple, but wonderful clothes - very interesting fabric and way of cutting it.  It's really clothes for a tall gal and DD is 5'10" so they look wonderful on her.  All very basic but due to interesting cute, a bit edgy, perfect for her work situation.  We did the same thing last year so we're greeted like returning royalty!  She was very appreciative and I took the opportunity to tell her that I DO understand how exhausting and stressful her job is, and that in my experience, it's important never to look as tired as one feels and this is something I can do to help - can't help with the exhaustion.  We had a great dinner last night at the yacht club - invited a long-time friend of mine whom DD has known since she was 8, to join us - lots of fun and great seafood!  I'm still stuffed!

We leave on Sat - can't bear it.  Weather has been so nice and cool - home to lots of heat.


----------



## Mindi B

India, it is so great to hear that you and DD had a wonderful afternoon together.  You are very generous and it is lovely that she could express her appreciation.  A happy ending after a rough start!
You have hit a crucial point--how the parents or caregivers deal with a child is key.  We are fortunate that by and large our relatives and friends are firm and attentive parents, so we are not left trying to control someone else's child or protect our home from wee hands.  When our little visitor arrived on Saturday, he walked in and went IMMEDIATELY, as if drawn by a magnet, to a small bird figurine on a low table.  His father said, "Remember, we talked about how Mr. and Mrs. X's house isn't for touching, but just for looking?"  It was sweet that he had talked with his son in advance!  Of course a little one has to be reminded, but I really appreciated his forethought.  I've experienced the alternative of the wild-child, ignored by parents, and it is incredibly difficult for the host/ess--nor can I believe that permitting unsupervised mayhem is ultimately good for the child.


----------



## Mindi B

BREAKING NEWS: Bloomberg has just reported that Christophe Lemaire has resigned from Hermes to pursue his own label! WHO WILL BE THE NEW HERMES DESIGNER? And since by and large I don't think Lemaire has been much loved by tPFers, is this good news?


----------



## Mindi B

I have now used the cliched phrase "by and large" in two successive posts.  Please smack me.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi, by and large it's not a problem, but if it makes you feel better: 

India, you are a generous and loving mother. What a nice way to end your vacation on the Vineyard. The time must have flown, even from this end it seems your visit went quickly.

cg- how is Bubbles?


----------



## Luckydogmom

India, your DD has no idea how lucky she is to have you for a mom and grandma to her boys.
I am glad you had the shopping/ bonding time together, this has always been my favorite past time with my DD as well. She will always be your little DD...even if she is 5'10"!
Enjoy every minute of this week, wishing you good weather, good health and good family fun!

Mindi, IMHO I think this is good news regarding Hermes. I would prefer a slight turn back to traditional designs, I am old.
My DD is very strict with Braxton. However, he does have his eye on a Waterford heart bowl filled with Venitian glass candy that is on our coffee table. I haven't moved it yet. When he is here he always stands by it and says " no, no, no"...then he smells it, so cute. Safe so far. I have had this candy since my childhood when we lived in Rome.  I am kind of hoping he brakes one so I have an excuse to fly over and replace it.

CK, how's the lake?

Tesi, I imagine the stories told by the mayor were a hoot. Small town politics are book worthy. Maybe your son should come to your next dinner party for inspiration!


----------



## chaneljewel

India, you're truly a wonderful mother to dd, and I'm sure she knows how fortunate she is to have such love from you.  It's hard to believe that your time at the vineyard is almost over...enjoy the next few days!

Mindi,yikes...what news.  I'm traditional too so agree with LDM.  
As for kids, I'm not good with the wild child thing as I grew up with a military dad so discipline was a definite.   I don't think I'm as strict as my parents but I do tend to want kids to listen.  I guess that I remember being a kid and try to accept some things they do and remember that they're learning too.  It's hard when parents let the child get wild and you can't say anything even though it's driving you crazy!   

CG, I'm wondering how Bubbles is doing?  My Lila had to have yearly shots today.  She only weighs 3.7 pounds so the shots always make her sick even though she's pre medicated.    She just wants me to hold her...I feel so badly for her.  She keeps looking at me with her big brown eyes and I want to make her well.   Her sister Miya doesn't understand why she won't play so that's pitiful too.  Hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Chanel, would it help your baby if the shots were separated by a week or so?  I used to do that for Milo because the same that happens to your Lila would happen to him.  When he turned 10, I only did titers.  How long does she usually feel poorly?  Poor baby!

Bubbles is doing really well.  Took her to have her bandage removed today.  She fussed the whole way there, but didn't make peep on the way home    Stitches come out next Monday.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, chanel, all the pet-lovers on this thread know just how you feel.  It's awful when they're sick.  I hope Lila is feeling much better today, poor wee thing.
There is a HUGE crowd in NYC around 30 Rockefeller Plaza (home of the NBC television network, for our Peeps from elsewhere).  This is composed of mostly teen girls who have assembled for a live concert from an Australian boy band called "5 Seconds of Summer."  I had never heard of them until this morning, and if you put these guys in a line-up with the members of, say, One Direction, I would not be able to tell them apart.  I am oooooold.
Well, another day.  Huh.


----------



## ouija board

I've never heard of that band either, or One Direction. I feel like I'm doing good knowing who Justin Beiber is, though if I had to pick him out of a crowd of baby faced twenty something's, I'd be hard pressed. I'm holding off getting up to speed on the kiddie pop stars till DD is older. Gotta save the ole brain cells! I'm still trying to keep up with which Disney Junior tv show she's enamored with on any given day. 

Chaneljewel, I hope Lila is feeling better today!


----------



## tesi

india-   pleased to hear that your time with dd shopping was wonderful.  funny dd#1 and i always bond over shopping and dd#2 squeaks (she is not a shopper).  but last time home dd#2 and i did have maybe a 2 hour shopping expedition for dresses (she was headed to bf's family wedding) and it was joyous.  she has evolved a bit as she has gotten older.  i recall her hiding in the revolving racks as a young child&#8230;&#8230;.seems so far away.

cg-  happy to hear bubbles is making good progress healing.
chanel-  hope your little one perks up as well.  amazing how difficult immunizations can be on the little ones.  and dental cleanings, those make me quake in my boots.  

ldm-  so far have made one batch of apricot jam, with maybe 6 pounds of apricots.  next batch is today!  fabulous, fabulous, fabulous.  i'm down a few jars as i have offered them out. this batch is all mine. i adore apricots. and cherries.  one of the reasons i love july in the northeast.
these are readily available and yummy. 

mindi-  overall i would say the departure of lemaire is probably good for the brand, although truly i was starting to warm up to the designs. having seen the fashion show in nyc at the wall street event there were a few items i thought were exquisite.  sometimes i feel it takes a designer a bit of time to hit their stride with the meshing of personal aesthetic and brand tradition. but&#8230;..by the time that happens they are off to the next fashion house.  that i think is unfortunate for both the house and the designer.  i'm a pretty avid reader of the fashion periodicals and the story is always the same, unless its the old stalwart karl that manages to mesh personality with the house tradition.  that man is a genius!  the best work of a fashion house happens when you have the founder still designing, as oscar, kors, carolina, donna k are. 
a fickle business fashion is.  will always love it&#8230;.

hello hugs all around.  gardens are in the throes of glory.  xo


----------



## Luckydogmom

Chanel so sorry to hear about Lila. I hope her discomfort goes away quickly. She is a tiny little bitty gal, oh my! Kirby's breakfast weighed more than Lila this morning. Feel better vibes are on their way!

Mindi, count me in about not knowing who that band is. We are old school here, our kids as well. 
Current old bands heard around here are Pink Floyd and the Doors.

Tesi I am so glad you are also making jam! The same thing happens to me, I'll make a batch of several jars and end up with one! But what a fun homemade treat to share We swap jams in our neighborhood in the summer. Fig jam, quince, plum and peach are currently on the swapping route. 

Today Kirby and I are attempting a shopping outing for college dorm necessities. If you never hear from me again you will know why. Shopping is not his favorite activity, spending time with me isn't high on his list either. Ugh, boys.

I babysat Braxton for a few hours yesterday so DD could get some errands taken care of. We were sitting on the couch reading books and he suddenly asked for waffles with apricot jam! Apparently DD makes him waffles and uses the jam for syrup. So I made him some, they were so yummy! However, before I could take a bite I had to take my horrible Invisaline braces out. Braxton watched me do this with huge eyes...them screamed with horror! I guess he thought I was pulling my teeth out. I laughed over this all afternoon. It then became funny to him and he kept asking me to take them out. Creepy. Boys.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Tesi will you please post some garden pics?

CG, your flower arrangement thread in Home and Garden is busy this summer with some beautiful arrangements!


----------



## ouija board

LDM, good luck on your shopping expedition! Hope you both come back in one piece! Waffles and apricot jam sound really tasty!


----------



## tesi

ldm-  for you!   clematis on back arbor behind house.


----------



## Luckydogmom

ouija board said:


> LDM, good luck on your shopping expedition! Hope you both come back in one piece! Waffles and apricot jam sound really tasty!



Thanks OB! You would think I had this down after going through it with three other kids. 18 is just a difficult age. Maybe that's why I love my Braxton days so much.


----------



## tesi

daylilies and a smudge of purple loosestrife that naturalized over!


----------



## Luckydogmom

tesi said:


> ldm-  for you!   clematis on back arbor behind house.



Ahhhhhhh....simply gorgeous Tesi! Thank you!!

I am very jealous of all of your GREEN! This drought is not kind to our garden.


----------



## tesi

tulips-  from may.


----------



## tesi

ldm-  i am in tears when i watch the news and i hear of the drought.  we rarely have one but i recall about 10-12 years ago we had newly planted about 400 feet of privet hedge that HAD to be watered during a drought.   i snuck out in the middle of the night to do so.  i'm perhaps a bit too crazy with the plants.  it hurts me to see them wither.  the lawn i don't worry over.  it will come back.  
today i've spent over 2 hours watering newly planted yew hedge that had to be replaced due to hurricane sandy.  i tried to save her, but she was doomed from the salt water spray. 
i truly believe all this mucking around outside keeps me sane. and it reminds me so much of my mother&#8230;&#8230;.we all have our coping mechanisms and this is mine.


----------



## biscuit1

Tesi,
  Your arbor and walk way are beautiful. From the photos I can see how hard you work on the garden. Really pretty - must be wonderful to walk through and look out on. 
My horses and dogs always seem to get into whatever I've been working on the most so I have given up, except for a blackberry plant that is producing berries like crazy.


----------



## biscuit1

for the jam makers.  I found this site-  evermine.com  . You can have have custom labels made for your goodies.  My dad has been mailing fig jelly that he has made and i thought it would be fun for him to have his own labels.


----------



## Luckydogmom

biscuit1 said:


> for the jam makers.  I found this site-  evermine.com  . You can have have custom labels made for your goodies.  My dad has been mailing fig jelly that he has made and i thought it would be fun for him to have his own labels.



Fig jam is one of my favorites. It's wonderful with a sharp Gouda cheese and sliced peaches!


----------



## Luckydogmom

In contrast to Tesi's beautiful garden show...
I have lovely green fig beetles.


----------



## Mindi B

Dang, those suckers are huge!  Ewwwwwww.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi B said:


> Dang, those suckers are huge!  Ewwwwwww.



Yes and they chase me when I attempt to pick the good figs. Between the fig beetles and raccoons I hardly stand a chance! I swear the raccoons set up picnics at night and gorge on my figs. Last night they set up camp on the hood of my white car. You can imagine what it looked like. I imagine them all dressed up in picnic attire, cute little shorts and striped sweaters, argile socks and loafers...the perfect old fashioned family outing! Ugh, eating my figs!!


----------



## tesi

ldm-  actually those beetles are beautiful, in their own way&#8230;.
however they need to move away from the luscious figs stat!!


----------



## biscuit1

George Harrison's memorial tree in Griffith Park,CA has been killed by BEETLES . Just now on news.


----------



## Kitty S.

Luckydogmom said:


> In contrast to Tesi's beautiful garden show...
> I have lovely green fig beetles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2694304


LOL! Your is a national geographics nature show


----------



## ouija board

Tesi, your garden is beautiful! I can see how much time and love you put into it. My little container garden on the balcony is my place to sit and relax. It's not lush and colorful, but I love seeing new buds and flowers on plants that I thought were done for. 

Biscuit, I can imagine that horses and dogs do not mesh well with gardening. But hey, you get a bumper crop of blackberries!

LDM, yikes, those beetles are beautiful and creepy at the same time! Raccoons, on the other hand, those guys are fearless and full of attitude! It's not by chance that they chose your nice white car to feast on! When we lived in a house, a couple of raccoons would come right onto the patio and eat out of my cat's bowl which was inches from the back door. If I dared to yell at them or shoo them away, you could almost see them rolling their eyes at me..and go straight back to their leisurely meal.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Biscuit, time for blackberry jam!

Yes Tesi, I do love watching them but when they fly after me I run screaming. DH loves watching the antics.

Kitty, you are funny!!

OB, isn't it amazing how brazen the raccoons are? I can just imagine them rolling their eyes at you.
Our current raccoon  family has three children. I love watching them late at night, the mom and dad are so protective of their babies. The babies are also loving toward their parents...I bet they are really sweet when they take them shopping for dorm supplies, ha ha.

I leave to shop with Kirby the beast in an hour. I'd rather be chased by a beetle.


----------



## Luckydogmom

biscuit1 said:


> George Harrison's memorial tree in Griffith Park,CA has been killed by BEETLES . Just now on news.



Ha ha! But really...?? I am totally gullible...and the worst at jokes. Just ask CSS and Mindi!


----------



## India

tesi, your garden is lovely!!!  I don't even want to think what mine must look like after having been cared for by a 19 yr old for 4 weeks now.

LDM, be careful of those raccoons - many carry rabies.  When DD was at Cornell, Ithaca had a major raccoon problem - they scared the bejesus out of me one night in the parking lot behind her sorority house!  

Ah, the dorm room set-up!  I can't remember what I did with DS - probably reused the things I bought when he went to boarding school at age 14.  I don't think he was involved in that shopping - I just bought things.

I'm surprised that vets are still doing yearly vaccinations.  The AAVM is opposed to this.  Talk to your vet about it next year.  I do every 3 yrs and none (other than rabies) after 10 - no rabies after 12.  

DS had to return to Kuala Lampur.  He's on his way to Hong Kong right now - should be there soon.  I was so in hopes he would not have to go again.  This will most likely screw up his vacation plans to come to KY with the children later in Aug.  He can only be out of the office so much....

GORGEOUS beach day today!  Can't believe we leave for home on Sat - can't bear it.


----------



## biscuit1

Luckydogmom said:


> Ha ha! But really...?? I am totally gullible...and the worst at jokes. Just ask CSS and Mindi!


 
Really , truly.  I was performing room service in the barn and heard that on news radio 880- CBS ,NY  as I was shoveling. Then it appeared on front page of AOL when I got back into house. And as I'm typing this -Brian Williams on NBC evening news will chat about this after commercial break.
How's that for timing?


----------



## biscuit1

On rabies vaccines- I never combine them with another vaccine - it's a seperate visit and never Fort Dodge brand. Especially with smaller dogs.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hi everyone! I feel like I'm scattered in a million pieces at the moment. I've been working on several proposals simultaneously. They all have similar titles and acronyms. We've put pages from flip charts on the walls with notes on them so we can track each one's progress and tell them apart. 

Plus, I'm in the process of gathering and washing clothes to donate to the teenagers that have come across the border. Some are being housed nearby. Regardless of the politics, these kids came with only the clothes on their backs. And my kids have way too many clothes. I did get DD's permission to raid her stuff.

And my house is reeling from the renovation, but it's going smoothly. And I'm adding more stuff. I told my DH I did not want a car this year, I want to do some renovations. Right now my car is perfect: it's paid for; taxes are low; it's beat up, so I can park anywhere without worry; and it runs well.

Tesi, your back yard is like a designer showcase. 

India, I'm glad you and DD are getting along.

LDM, Those beetles are a bit creepy. I don't like bugs. My friend showed me a picture of a HUGE spider in her back yard. She was tempted to get her .22 out.

Mindi, I may be in a minority, but I liked Lemaire's designs -- especially his sweaters. They are so wearable, chic and snuggly. I just picked up two wrap skirts and matching sweaters for Fall.  I saw more sweaters I could easily buy too. They are perfect for lifestyle and  work. 

Big waves to CK, biscuit, OB, CG and everyone else. I know I missed people.


Time to move the laundry...


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, the bugs...eek!  I'm not a bug person either.  I knife we need them to balance out nature but...just leave me alone..haha.
Tesi, gorgeous flowers.   I love flowers.   I always tell dh to give me flowers now while I can enjoy them as I don't care when I'm gone.   Flowers are for the living!  He laughs when I say that to him and occasionally brings some home to me.   
Lila is better but it took all day.  I do separate her shots...she only got one this time but it's still hard on her.  I was worried as she wouldn't eat or drink and just wanted me to hold her.  I made her some scrambled eggs in the evening and she finally nibbled at them.  Later she wanted her green beans so I knew she was better.   
Fig jam!?  How do you make it?   I now have strawberry, apricot and raspberry/apricot.   I really need to make more apricot as dh has been eating it like crazy.   Do you use fresh figs, or the kind you find in containers?    
India, every time I read your posts about leaving the vineyard I'm sad for you.   Although I'm a home body, I always feel sad to leave the beach...it's just such a relaxing atmosphere and an escape from all the pressures of life.   Enjoy your next few days and remember the fun times.   
Yum for those blackberries biscuit!   Make a cobbler with them too...delicious!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Rocket, my curious little beast, just learned how to open the pocket door to my girl cave. I went in to see the progress and paint colors this morning and he opened the door. The room is filled with construction mess, so we both went out.

The pocket door slides quite easily. L'il stinker. He's a smart and determined guy.


----------



## Mindi B

Cats that can open doors.  Surely it is the End Time!
EB, that is lovely that you are donating clothes to the kids in need.  You are very good at finding ways to give back.
As to the H fashion news: for me, the issue with Lemaire had more to do with my budget than with his designs.  At Hermes prices, I just can't spend on anything that feels "basic"--I feel like it needs to be spectacular.  But that's (1) probably short-sighted of me (better one fabulously-made H sweater than a bunch of so-so sweaters); (2) my idiosyncratic monetary hang-up.
Interesting about the "no vaccines over a certain age" concept.  My vet has never mentioned it; I'll have to inquire.  Fortunately, Miss O seems to handle the vaccines well--perhaps one "off" day, but nothing more extreme.  But it's certainly something I'll want to consider.
Hump day.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> Cats that can open doors.  Surely it is the End Time!
> EB, that is lovely that you are donating clothes to the kids in need.  You are very good at finding ways to give back.
> As to the H fashion news: for me, the issue with Lemaire had more to do with my budget than with his designs.  At Hermes prices, I just can't spend on anything that feels "basic"--I feel like it needs to be spectacular.  But that's (1) probably short-sighted of me (better one fabulously-made H sweater than a bunch of so-so sweaters); (2) my idiosyncratic monetary hang-up.
> Interesting about the "no vaccines over a certain age" concept.  My vet has never mentioned it; I'll have to inquire.  Fortunately, Miss O seems to handle the vaccines well--perhaps one "off" day, but nothing more extreme.  But it's certainly something I'll want to consider.
> Hump day.



Mindi, My colleague and I were discussing the dilemma with the kids and we thought we really should donate our kids clothes. Our ancestors basically came from the old country with the clothes on their backs and not much more. My colleague looked up the place to donate and organized the clothing drive. I just stayed up till 1:00am washing the stuff. Three garbage bags full of clothes and shoes from me alone.

I'm hoping that maybe some Chat peeps and lurkers may get inspired.


----------



## India

For all you dog owners, here is the "Bible" for vaccination protocols for dogs.  Print it out and talk to your vet about it.

http://www.ivis.org/advances/infect_dis_carmichael/schultz/ivis.pdf

Drs Carmichael and Schultz are the two top experts on canine vaccinations.  Dr Carmichael actually created the vaccine for Parvo when it suddenly reached epidemic proportions.  

Jean Dodds was also one of the early  proponents of more limited vaccinations.  At the time, her approach was considered radical - now it's completely mainstream.

I am NOT anti-vaccination for animals OR humans.  But there is no question that we have been over-vaccinating our pets.


----------



## biscuit1

etoupebirkin said:


> Mindi, My colleague and I were discussing the dilemma with the kids and we thought we really should donate our kids clothes. Our ancestors basically came from the old country with the clothes on their backs and not much more. My colleague looked up the place to donate and organized the clothing drive. I just stayed up till 1:00am washing the stuff. Three garbage bags full of clothes and shoes from me alone.
> 
> I'm hoping that maybe some Chat peeps and lurkers may get inspired.


 
I'm inspired - where can we donate?


----------



## biscuit1

India said:


> For all you dog owners, here is the "Bible" for vaccination protocols for dogs. Print it out and talk to your vet about it.
> 
> http://www.ivis.org/advances/infect_dis_carmichael/schultz/ivis.pdf
> 
> Drs Carmichael and Schultz are the two top experts on canine vaccinations. Dr Carmichael actually created the vaccine for Parvo when it suddenly reached epidemic proportions.
> 
> Jean Dodds was also one of the early proponents of more limited vaccinations. At the time, her approach was considered radical - now it's completely mainstream.
> 
> I am NOT anti-vaccination for animals OR humans. But there is no question that we have been over-vaccinating our pets.


 
Thank you ,
Biscuit


----------



## biscuit1

ouija board said:


> Tesi, your garden is beautiful! I can see how much time and love you put into it. My little container garden on the balcony is my place to sit and relax. It's not lush and colorful, but I love seeing new buds and flowers on plants that I thought were done for.
> 
> Biscuit, I can imagine that horses and dogs do not mesh well with gardening. But hey, you get a bumper crop of blackberries!
> 
> LDM, yikes, those beetles are beautiful and creepy at the same time! Raccoons, on the other hand, those guys are fearless and full of attitude! It's not by chance that they chose your nice white car to feast on! When we lived in a house, a couple of raccoons would come right onto the patio and eat out of my cat's bowl which was inches from the back door. If I dared to yell at them or shoo them away, you could almost see them rolling their eyes at me..and go straight back to their leisurely meal.


 
A container garden and a balcony sound absolutely perfect !!! And an adult beverage....


----------



## etoupebirkin

biscuit1 said:


> I'm inspired - where can we donate?



Thanks!!!
We found out about the place because of a radio broadcast that described some protests. If I were in your shoes, I would ask my church/temple/mosque where to donate and go from there. We also stopped at Target and picked up and donated a ton of new undergarments for the kids, too.

We stumbled upon a wonderful Thai place for lunch. Too bad it's so far away from our office.


----------



## chaneljewel

Thanks for the vaccination advice, India.  Very helpful.  

EB, it is wonderful what you and others are doing for these children.  I'm going to check to see what my community can do too.


----------



## Luckydogmom

EB, you have inspired me! Our local SOS (Share Our Selves) is collecting and distributing for this cause.
Last night we gathered up several bags of donatable items. Thank you!

Hot here today, I would prefer cold and rainy


----------



## ouija board

etoupebirkin said:


> Rocket, my curious little beast, just learned how to open the pocket door to my girl cave. I went in to see the progress and paint colors this morning and he opened the door. The room is filled with construction mess, so we both went out.
> 
> The pocket door slides quite easily. L'il stinker. He's a smart and determined guy.


You know you can't stop a determined cat from getting where he/she wants to go! In her latter days, Evil Kitty learned how to open the shower door, which, while not a latching door, is a very very heavy glass door. Much heavier than what a 6lb cat should be able to move. How is the girl cave coming along? 

LDM, praying for some rain to head your way! This has been a remarkably wet summer for us, which is a relief after the last few years. My plants are staying alive so far. How did the dorm shopping adventure go?


----------



## Mindi B

Howdy, all!  Princess TMI here!  I just scheduled my first-ever colonoscopy for late September!  I am sooooooo excited!  No, I'm not!  It's gonna s*ck!  (Were those enough "screamers" to convey my delirious joy?!)


----------



## etoupebirkin

LDM, Chanel, Biscuit, Thank you ladies so much. My maternal Grandmother came over to the U.S. about 1910 when she was 16 years old, without her parents with basically the clothes on her back. My heart breaks for these kids.

OB, my girl cave is going well though (personally) I'm through with the construction dust--yecch! Hopefully it will finish in the next few days. Next I need to find out when my furniture will deliver. I have some pics but need to transfer them to my laptop.


----------



## chaneljewel

EB, I can't wait to see your girl cave!   Shame all of us aren't closer to have a girl cave induction party...lol.   
We are at my fil's home.   The realtor is coming Saturday, and we have to pick up a truck tomorrow to move some furniture.  My dh wants his grandmother's bedroom set and table and chairs.  I think this furniture must be a hundred years old but is in beautiful condition.  Since it was so important to dh,  I've sold some of our other furniture to make room for this.  I'm more traditional but think it will be perfect.  It amazes me how well constructed this furniture is.  My mil kept the table double covered so it's still beautiful.  I was amazed when I took the table coverings off to see the wood.    I told dh that I definitely wasn't covering it up with tablecloths!    A lot of work still to be done.  I finally talked dh into selling the house 'as is' and lowering the price for the repairs.  I think the bathrooms need modernized for sure.  Let someone else do what they want with it.  Besides, dh doesn't have time to do it or monitor someone else  doing it.   We live 3 hours away from this home.


----------



## Mindi B

chanel, sounds like you are handling this wonderfully--sensitively AND practically, which are not always a comfortable pair.
Hope all are well and are surviving work, family, construction, heat, and dorm-room shopping.


----------



## India

chanel, take a good look at the upholstered furniture as well.  SO much heavier and better made than today's at any price.  It can be restyled if unfashionable.  

Last day on the Vineyard and it looks to be a gorgeous one!  Off to rehab and then the BEACH!  I SO hate to leave as do my grandsons!  Last night was the sail/tennis awards banquet at the yacht club.  Cutest, best behaved group of 8-18 yr olds you'll ever see anywhere!  All so healthy and tanned and excited.  This is not an "everyone is a winner" event - 4 prizes are give for each class which may have 25-30 in it.  So winning is a VERY big deal - nice silver prizes.  None came home with DGS but they had a great time anyway and were very pleased for their friends.  Every year, this reassures me that civilization as we know it may perhaps continue...

Off to be tortured!


----------



## Luckydogmom

chaneljewel said:


> EB, I can't wait to see your girl cave!   Shame all of us aren't closer to have a girl cave induction party...lol.
> We are at my fil's home.   The realtor is coming Saturday, and we have to pick up a truck tomorrow to move some furniture.  My dh wants his grandmother's bedroom set and table and chairs.  I think this furniture must be a hundred years old but is in beautiful condition.  Since it was so important to dh,  I've sold some of our other furniture to make room for this.  I'm more traditional but think it will be perfect.  It amazes me how well constructed this furniture is.  My mil kept the table double covered so it's still beautiful.  I was amazed when I took the table coverings off to see the wood.    I told dh that I definitely wasn't covering it up with tablecloths!    A lot of work still to be done.  I finally talked dh into selling the house 'as is' and lowering the price for the repairs.  I think the bathrooms need modernized for sure.  Let someone else do what they want with it.  Besides, dh doesn't have time to do it or monitor someone else  doing it.   We live 3 hours away from this home.



Chanel, I know this must me such a difficult time for you and your DH. Closing a chapter in one's life is always emotional. It sounds like you are handling this beautifully. I am thrilled to hear you are keeping several of your DMIL's pieces of furniture. I can't agree more, things were simply crafted better years and years ago. I do hope we all get to see pics of your special family treasures once they are happily in your home. Don't you wish family heirlooms could talk? The memories would be amazing I am certain.


----------



## Luckydogmom

India said:


> chanel, take a good look at the upholstered furniture as well.  SO much heavier and better made than today's at any price.  It can be restyled if unfashionable.
> 
> Last day on the Vineyard and it looks to be a gorgeous one!  Off to rehab and then the BEACH!  I SO hate to leave as do my grandsons!  Last night was the sail/tennis awards banquet at the yacht club.  Cutest, best behaved group of 8-18 yr olds you'll ever see anywhere!  All so healthy and tanned and excited.  This is not an "everyone is a winner" event - 4 prizes are give for each class which may have 25-30 in it.  So winning is a VERY big deal - nice silver prizes.  None came home with DGS but they had a great time anyway and were very pleased for their friends.  Every year, this reassures me that civilization as we know it may perhaps continue...
> 
> Off to be tortured!



Enjoy your final day in paradise India!
So glad your time on the Island was wonderful (except for allergies and a few tiny hiccups).
Sometimes not winning is winning. You have amazing grandsons who are winning at "life", this is the best reward. They have many, many talents and a wonderful future ahead of them!
Safe travels home to you!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Hot and humid here but we are ok!
I am gearing up for my five day "Camp Gramsie" week. Lots of baking and organizing today.
Next week will be fun and exhausting, plus DH will be out of town...yikes!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi, I thought about you when I bought this pair of UGG driving mocs. They are so soft and cozy, they might be perfect for you on walking trips! I bought these at Nordstroms.
They are not slippers but are for every day use.


----------



## Mindi B

How cute and snuggly are THOSE?!  Love 'em.  Is that a real little pocket in front, or just a decorative zipper?


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> How cute and snuggly are THOSE?! Love 'em. Is that a real little pocket in front, or just a decorative zipper?


 
How practical if that is a pocket ! License , registration and insurance ID safe keeping in one.
Doggie refuse bags in the other , we can  go walkie - walkie hands free !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mindi B

I had the same thought, biscuit!  Excellent shoes for walkies!


----------



## ouija board

biscuit1 said:


> How practical if that is a pocket ! License , registration and insurance ID safe keeping in one.
> Doggie refuse bags in the other , we can  go walkie - walkie hands free !!!!!!!!!




Genius!! Dang, if it fits my iPhone, I won't ever need to carry a purse again!! (Wait, no, that can't ever happen, given the amount of money, er, purses, sitting in dust bags on my shelf, lol!) I can only imagine what the SAs will see when we go try these Uggs on...bunch of tpf ladies holding doggie bags and IDs, trying to see if they fit! Seriously, though, those look like extremely comfy shoes, zipped pocket or not.


----------



## Luckydogmom

So sorry gals, maybe a stick of gum but that's about all. They are, however, the most comfortable pair of shoes I have ever owned! I also have a pair in a blue jean color that match my GP perfectly.


----------



## chaneljewel

Luckydogmom said:


> View attachment 2697475
> 
> 
> Mindi, I thought about you when I bought this pair of UGG driving mocs. They are so soft and cozy, they might be perfect for you on walking trips! I bought these at Nordstroms.
> They are not slippers but are for every day use.


LDM, love your comfy uggs.  They would be great for our cold winters...did I say that word?...here!

Finally got the truck packed with furniture.  I will take some pics of the new arrivals once they're settled in our home.  I tried to help dh carry a dresser out into another room and couldn't lift it even with the drawers out.  This furniture is solid!  We hired someone to help and it's all ready for another adventure.  I agree that it would be nice to hear the adventures these pieces have been through.  I'm excited to have them.  While cleaning the furniture today, I found the manufacturer so want to google the history of the companies.


----------



## biscuit1

I could not find my size at Nordstroms but did see them at Amazon and Zappos.  One of the sites said zipper was decorative. Must have been designed by a guy.


----------



## tesi

chanel-  best of luck with the home sale-  i'm so pleased to hear you are keeping some of the furnishings.  what memories they hold, now and always.

ldm-  good luck preparing for camp gramsie!  signups are available for adults maybe?  
i would love to have some crafting and cooking adventures with you!

happy weekend.  looking forward to some rest.  attended a funeral service and luncheon for a very elderly relative yesterday.  she had the most peaceful death, and never ill for a day.  just went to sleep in a recliner with her family there.  what a gift. spent a couple days in nyc at dd#1's apartment.  the mama decorator is almost done.   

hugs to all!  xo


----------



## chaneljewel

Tesi, I agree that LDM would be a favorite friend to cook or craft with...why do we live so far apart?!


----------



## ck21

Home!!!  Great vacation, great weather!!  Both Bailey and Hot Cars are wiped out and sleeping very soundly.

Missed you guys....no internet where we stay!

Lots of playing on the beach, making up games in the yard, good food and lots of laughs.  They even have a darling coffee shop--Java Moose!!  They make the best mochas!


----------



## India

ck, glad you had a great vacation!  Such fun for your all, but for Hot Cars, especially.

Almost all packed up here - doing breathing treatment so after must pack machines and all the final odds and ends that always appear after one thinks ones packed!

Grill Night at the Beach Club last night .  Club provides grills and a bar (Planter's Punch is powerful but delicious!), and everyone brings their own food.  Multiple families tend to get together and combine what they bring.  The beach in early evening and twilight and then darkness is just magical.  Perfect way to end a vacation.  It was DGS2's best friend's birthday (DGS's is on Sat) so we had a joint celebration.  Both DGS are very glum this morning - they love it so much up here and adore their friends, it's very hard to leave.  We adults feel exactly the same way!!!  There is something about old friends with whom one has a LONG history....  

HATE the thought of the drive today and tomorrow...


----------



## biscuit1

India - how is your drive home going so far ?


----------



## tesi

india-  safe travels!  
ck-  happy your time away was well spent.  simple pleasures are the best.  i'm sure hot cars was beyond happy and a joy to behold!

hugs all.  busy garden day.


----------



## ck21

First day home.  Hot Cars lost his Lego guys in the sandbox, so now our task is to sort through mountains of sand.  I am finding that it's better with beer!


----------



## biscuit1

ck21 said:


> First day home. Hot Cars lost his Lego guys in the sandbox, so now our task is to sort through mountains of sand. I am finding that it's better with beer!


 
Poor Hot Cars- poor you !   Is he really sure they are in the sand - not somewhere else? I remember those days, my own included. My furkids have my son's sandbox now. I built it with railroad ties years ago and yes, I did bring them home in my audi wagon.
Do you have enough beer ?


----------



## India

Poor Hot Cars! Poor Mommy!

Got to RRInn at 7:45.  Long very boring drive!  The bad thing about my new Audi's fabulous gas mileage is the I only stop when I need gas and that us none too often, so I get stiff and tired!

Got to Hagerstown, walked dogs, fed dogs, walked them again and then back in the car to go into Hagerstown to my favorite crab shack DH and I discovered about 16 yrs ago.  Gorged myself on two large soft shell crabs and a lump crab meat crab cake.  Topped it off with key lime pie.  I'll have indigestion all night but it sure was delicious!

Long drive tomorrow, too, and heavy rain expected.  You've never seen heavy rain until you've seen it in the mountains of western MD and WV - even 18 wheelers pull onto the shoulder.  Right now, I just want to get home in my own bed.  I know - I'm whining...


----------



## ck21

biscuit1 said:


> Poor Hot Cars- poor you !   Is he really sure they are in the sand - not somewhere else? I remember those days, my own included. My furkids have my son's sandbox now. I built it with railroad ties years ago and yes, I did bring them home in my audi wagon.
> Do you have enough beer ?




Safe travels, India!

Lego guy report--I found 3 of the 5.  Not bad, not great.

Went to a great sample sale today.  jW Hulme is a local company and they make beautiful bags.  The sample sale was fun--true samples as they've been doing lots of testing with color and design.

Happy to be home!!!


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> Safe travels, India!
> 
> Lego guy report--I found 3 of the 5.  Not bad, not great.
> 
> Went to a great sample sale today.  jW Hulme is a local company and they make beautiful bags.  The sample sale was fun--true samples as they've been doing lots of testing with color and design.
> 
> Happy to be home!!!




3 out of 5 is not bad. One day, he'll be playing in the sand box, and he'll find the other two guys. It'll be like Christmas in July! I've learned that when it comes to small plastic toys, you just have to plan for a certain amount of attrition. With DD's dolls and My Little Ponies, we're lucky to retain two thirds of them. Between the dog chewing off the heads and DD forgetting them at friends' houses, it's a losing battle. Plus, there have been a surprising number of dolls (and a set of keys) lost down the elevator shaft in our building. I learned that the elevator company will make emergency visits to retrieve keys but NOT to retrieve small plastic princesses.


----------



## India

Got home around 5:30 - left Hagerstown at around 9 AM so not a horrid drive.  DD came over 45 minutes later and unloaded the car for me - wanted her to wait until I got the house all unlocked, dogs fed and out and back inside.  Now to unpack, and yes, I'm one of those people who will not sleep tonight until it is ALL unpacked!

I had not realized how annoying window AC units are until and I got home and it was SO nice and quiet as well as cool!  Apparently we had a big storm last night, but only one small dead limb is down - power went out but my generator did it's thing perfectly!  I would not have known but for the clock on the microwave.  

The blasted deer have eaten most of my hosta in front.  Last year, they just went for the cheap hosta; this year, they've become "gourmets" and are going for the good stuff.  I'd like to declare deer season open and fill my freezer!!!  Grrrrr.  

Grass looks like crap - don't think the girl watered it much, and dogwoods look dry and stressed.  I'm not sure what my yard man did for 4 weeks - clearly nothing on my list other than mowing and I doubt he had to do that much as the grass has sort of gone dormant.  I left him a nice list and none of the things have been done.  Again, Grrrr....

HATED leaving the Vineyard and the lovely weather, but glad to be back home - I love my home and I've missed it.  If I had my own home up there, it would be a lot easier but need to win a BIG lottery for that to happen!

Off to unpack!


----------



## csshopper

India, delighted and relieved to read you are safely home and DD was there to help. We had seen reports of heavy storms and hoped you were spared while driving!


----------



## Aydensmama

can someone verify this hermes for me please http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2009-HERM...980?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e84bd36c


----------



## Mindi B

^^^You'll want to post this in the appropriate "Authenticate this Hermes" thread; be sure to follow the instructions for posting listed in the first post.  Good luck!


----------



## myapple

bad monday&#65281;


----------



## chaneljewel

Glad you're home India.   Sorry about the hostas.  My friend told me to grate zest soap over mine as the deer dislike the smell.  So far, it's worked.  I might do it again tomorrow just to be sure.  Maybe you can try this for next year,   I remember that I was so upset last year when I had mine eaten.  
I'm a quick unpacker too.  I have to do it right when I get home.   Dh, well his sets forever and I finally just put his bag in his closet.  He insists that he's always ready to go somewhere!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Welcome home CK and India! So glad you both had wonderful vacations and made it back home safe and sound

CK the lost Lego drama was so frustrating in our home for years! Our oldest DS was recently talking about a lost Play Mobile man who was left in a car when we traded it in for a new one. He even remembers that the man was a milkman! I think the beer idea is great, and you had pretty good results!

Tesi I can only imagine how adorable your DD's apt must be, what a lucky girl she is to have your help decorating! I am currently craving a getaway to NY. I just adore that fun city!

Camp Gramsie and Papa is in full swing. The weekend was wild and wet....yes it rained for 3 minutes here! We all screamed and danced in the rain, the glorious big fat rain drops scared Braxton...or maybe our reaction to the few drops scared him! But seriously, it only lasted for three minutes.
Our 2nd DS is currently Braxton's best bud. They are adorable together, we now call him the bubblemeister for his amazing talent with bubbles. I can tell all three of our boys will be great dads one day. 
DS 2 has now been in CO for a week. He loves his new job and is feeling great about his big move.
I am still adjusting.

Cookie baking and park play today...with lots of coffee!

Happy Monday!


----------



## Luckydogmom

chaneljewel said:


> LDM, love your comfy uggs.  They would be great for our cold winters...did I say that word?...here!
> 
> Finally got the truck packed with furniture.  I will take some pics of the new arrivals once they're settled in our home.  I tried to help dh carry a dresser out into another room and couldn't lift it even with the drawers out.  This furniture is solid!  We hired someone to help and it's all ready for another adventure.  I agree that it would be nice to hear the adventures these pieces have been through.  I'm excited to have them.  While cleaning the furniture today, I found the manufacturer so want to google the history of the companies.



I can't wait to see your treasures Chanel! Family heirlooms add to the fabric of a family


----------



## Luckydogmom

biscuit1 said:


> I could not find my size at Nordstroms but did see them at Amazon and Zappos.  One of the sites said zipper was decorative. Must have been designed by a guy.



Biscuit, I hope you ordered a pair, they are so comfy! Yes, the tiny little pocket opening does not make any sense at all.


----------



## India

All unpacked.  Now to get my house back together - things taken off tables so cleaning woman could dust - not sure when she's returning so I'm not putting them back until I know.  Mountains of paperwork to go through.  Had neighbor girl who was watering open bills and send me amounts due, but I have to double check that she didn't miss anything.  I just dumped all the catalogs - don't need anything and need to unclutter paper mess.  

Now back to reality.  When I'm not on the Vineyard, it's like putting a movie on "pause" - when I get there, it's back to "play".  Eleven months on "pause" is a LONG time!  

I'm so upset with yard man and girl watering that they didn't let me know about the deer.  I have spray that sort of helps and could have had them spray all the front hostas.  My garden means so much to me that it just kills me to have to wait until next spring for those big glorious hosta leaves once more.

Well, I think the magnolia in the back is officially dead.  It had a few green leaves on it in places and I was hoping that more would appear, but nothing and the dead leaves are holding on.  Hate to have it cut down as getting a sizable one in there will be a major challenge.

Landscape guy let me down and I now have ivy growing on freshly painted fascia boards - he was supposed to keep an eye on it and trim it before it got there.  I won't let my yard man do this - don't carry workman's comp on him and so I don't want him on a ladder.  Landscape guy was also supposed to be working on the maple tree stump so I can plant something there this fall - nothing done, to say nothing done about the wisteria that is up to the 2nd story.  He's cheap - get what you pay for, I guess.  Grrr....

I dear, departed neighbor used to hire three people for every single job, in hopes that one would actually show up.  I may have to try her approach...


----------



## Miss Al

Hi ladies. 

Has anyone tried the Kelly Caleche body lotion. My SA gave me a sample bottle and I really like it. However the store doesn't have the lotion for sale yet and she's checking if she can order one for me. I am just wondering if anyone has used the product before. Your comments would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## biscuit1

CG - did Miss Bubbles get her stitches removed today ?


----------



## biscuit1

Luckydogmom said:


> Biscuit, I hope you ordered a pair, they are so comfy! Yes, the tiny little pocket opening does not make any sense at all.


 
Not yet - hope they are still available. Which color did you get ?


----------



## ck21

Maybe I should be embarrassed, but I'm loving every minute of the Bachelorette tonight!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

biscuit1 said:


> CG - did Miss Bubbles get her stitches removed today ?



She gets them out tomorrow, Biscuit.  And, not a moment too soon...she needs a bath.


----------



## India

Mine are off to the spa this morning and about 2 weeks overdue!!!  I forgot to make an app't with the groomer on the Vineyard back in April - by June, first app't was in Sept!  I really can't bath them in a rental house - kitchen sink very small and the tub kills my back.  I'm also always afraid of hair in the septic tank.  Much as I love the Vineyard, I"m delighted to once again be on a sewer (REAL toilet paper!) and have a garbage disposal!


----------



## biscuit1

India said:


> Mine are off to the spa this morning and about 2 weeks overdue!!! I forgot to make an app't with the groomer on the Vineyard back in April - by June, first app't was in Sept! I really can't bath them in a rental house - kitchen sink very small and the tub kills my back. I'm also always afraid of hair in the septic tank. Much as I love the Vineyard, I"m delighted to once again be on a sewer (REAL toilet paper!) and have a garbage disposal!


 
The luxury of sewer systems !!   My old home still on septic.


----------



## tesi

Hope all are well.  Welcome home India!  Always takes a bit of time to regroup, whether away for a few days or a month.  Good luck with the gardens.  I've been out today, trimming with my trusty shears while the landscapers do the privet hedge with the hedge trimmers.  That I cannot do.  I truly understand any disappointment with gardens- whether it's overgrowth, dead plants, or deer damage-it's always something.  To really be a gardener, one must be patient, sometimes ruthless, and a little bit crazy.  

Hope all our friends that need it get more rain-the vision of ldm dancing in it is priceless.  We seem to be having a very good summer on the east coast.  I'm so sorry others are suffering for lack of water.  
Love to all!


----------



## Mindi B

Hello, Peepses!  I've been lurking--happy to hear that India is home safe and ck at least freed a majority of the wee plastic people from their sandy graves.
Uneventful week here.  Getting some house maintenance squared away, DH busy at work.  
Hugs to all!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Ahhh Mindi! I just just thinking that I needed a dose of Mindisims! Hope your home maintenance projects are going smoothly!

India being away is always the BEST! It's the coming home part that is the most difficult. I hope things are all taken care of by now. I would be happy to take care of your beautiful yard while you are away if you lived closer. However I would probably be so excited to see the deer that I would forget to shoo them away!

Yes Tesi, DH loved my silly happy rain dance. A dancer I am not so you can only imagine how silly I must have looked.

Hot and humid here, not our typical weather at all. We hardly ever use our AC, it' now blasting away.

Camp Gramsie is still up and going. My dear friend from across the street came over for a play date with her two grand daughters this morning. The three little ones had so much fun, the girls loved all of the "boy" toys.
A circus tent, Trucks, blocks, trains, dragon puppets, etc...are all scattered about...such a happy house when it's full of laughter and toys! Sweet Braxton hasn't cried once, I have come close to tears from exhaustion. My dad took us to dinner last night, watching him play with his great grandson was the best! DH comes home tonight thank goodness, I need some sleep.


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> Maybe I should be embarrassed, but I'm loving every minute of the Bachelorette tonight!!!



Oh CK, don't be embarrassed, it was on all of our TV's last night. Poor Kirby had to watch it because his girlfriend was over. I watched it upstairs while Braxton slept. DS2 watched it also because he promised me he would watch the final episode if I didn't ask him to watch any of the other episodes with me when DH was out of town
This morning Kirby said he felt so sad for Nick. He said he could tell he was honestly heartbroken. He also thought that Andi was wrong to lead him on and say and do things she shouldn't have all while she was so serious with Josh. I agree with him. Neither of my boys cared for Andi's choice. My personal favorite was the darling farmer...more my style.


----------



## Luckydogmom

chaneljewel said:


> Tesi, I agree that LDM would be a favorite friend to cook or craft with...why do we live so far apart?!



What fun we would all have!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

biscuit1 said:


> Not yet - hope they are still available. Which color did you get ?



I bought the navy blue and a medium blue. The medium blue pair is a little different, it doesn't have the zipper. I now want a light pink pair as well!


----------



## India

LDM, I wish I had your energy!  A two yr old all by yourself for a week?  What were you thinking!  Utter exhaustion.  Glad DH will soon be back to help you.  DD owes you BIG!   

Somehow or another, I've bruised my tailbone - it hurts like the devil!!!  Ah, the joys of old age!


----------



## chaneljewel

That sounds painful, India...do take care.  

LDM, grandchildren are so tiring...not only getting up early, but endless playing.   They are truly a joy though!


----------



## ouija board

India, I know your pain! An injured tailbone hurts at the oddest times and takes forever to heal. For me it was worst when getting out of the car, of all things! 

LDM, I hope you're getting some sleep! Camp Gramsie sounds like my summer with DD condensed into one week. You'll need an adult beverage and a foot massage from DH when it's all over with! I bet Braxton is having the time of his life.


----------



## ck21

Good morning!!!!  I want to go to camp Gramsie!!!!

Happy day girls!


----------



## csshopper

I'm joining India in the Infirmary. In January a Dermatologist treated a lesion on my right shin with liquid nitrogen, diagnosing it as a Keratoses (common growths that seem to form in increasing numbers for some of us as we age) and sent me on my way feeling smug that it was nothing to be concerned about. Fast forward and a second opinion this month from another dermatologist who biopsied the spot, it was inconclusive. A second, larger biopsy was done.  The report came back Squamous Cell Cancer and I had surgery Monday afternoon.  23 stitches are in to hopefully hold together the very tight skin across the shin bone so it will heal.  Fingers are crossed the Pathology report will show it's ALL gone. The worst part is the enforced inactivity until the stitches start to mend......the bright side is it gives me lots of time to browse the Web and plot the celebratory Hermes I plan to purchase! 

Meantime, it is a treat to visit Chat and read about the activities and families in this far flung group. And, as all of you with fur babies could guess, Cocoa has been glued to my side as I lay with leg propped up in bed and is the best antidote. A DH waiting on me isn't bad either!!!!


----------



## Mindi B

So sorry to hear this, css, but of course the bright side is that this is a very curable cancer and you've caught it!  I just hope you won't need any further surgery to get a clean pathology report.  Wishing you healthy skin!  I have numerous keratoses also, and am busily watching them, and occasionally biopsying them, with my derm.  Not fun, but so worth it.


----------



## biscuit1

CSSHOPPER,  sterkte and love to you. Fingers crossed and prayers.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> So sorry to hear this, css, but of course the bright side is that this is a very curable cancer and you've caught it!  I just hope you won't need any further surgery to get a clean pathology report.  Wishing you healthy skin!  I have numerous keratoses also, and am busily watching them, and occasionally biopsying them, with my derm.  Not fun, but so worth it.



You are so right, vigilance is the key. Same with the dreaded colonoscopy.....I just tell myself it's a version of Gwyneth Paltrow's detox and get on with it. And every Dec I give myself a present and get a mammogram. At 70 I have outlived both parents who died too young of cancers so make no apologies for being high maintenance with preventative medicine.


----------



## bjostone

India, genuinely sorry it has taken for ever to respond.    I so wanted to yak with you while you were on EV.    As you know, stuff (especially family related) starts and then my strength dwindles..................

Sounds as if MV your summer went too quickly, but it was so wonderful for the period you were there.   I do not remember, 3 - 4 weeks?    

Am always in awe of you woman, how you do that trek, and take care of your family is admirable.   For a variety of reasons, hold you in the greatest esteem.

I am going to send a note to the Peeps, feel so guilty for being MIA so long.    Stuff here is still not concluded...............do not know where DD is going to school in Sept, yes next month.     
s
But I have missed you and all the Peeps and at some point maybe we can catch  up on Bill.    I hope he is well.     I am thinking of sending him an e-mail.

Also thinking that maybe next summer I will try to rent on MV.   Although my   dearest friends were on Nantucket, I think  they have all gone on to that bigger island.   

My world is so much fuller when you are in it.    Thank you dearest India.   Love, me


----------



## bjostone

Dear, dear Peeps,
MIA fortoo long.    I am thankful that: CSS did due diligence and is on the hunt ferreting out that monster, aka C  2)    BUBBLES is A okay!    3)  It seems that the Peeps have weathered graduations, and all those traumas associated with being the care takers of our tribes.

I must confess feeling "warn out".  Short and tart version- 2 kids to camp,( Minn & NH) DH biz trips to NY/FL, enless health stuff (brain, pet, Herceptin, etc) anxiety re:  DS starting new school next month, and DD seemingly going to public school starting 8/13   8/17? (just found out that this is a liklihood) and the general stuff of the planet.   My life is not very big just I "ant=ing along" going from one chore to the other, one toe in front of the other.     

Always feel guilty that I am not here for the PEEPS.   To listen the both the pleasures, laughs and extraordinary things Peeps do, and to listen and support the less than joyous events.

On that note, genuinely sorry, I have missed you.  Not sure where the summer is?  love, me (mea culpa..................)


----------



## Luckydogmom




----------



## Cavalier Girl

CSS, as we age, it does seem as though it's always something, doesn't it.  Let DH pamper you, and I'll be thinking good thoughts for clear margins!


----------



## csshopper

biscuit- "sterkte" is a good word, it sounds solid rolling off the tongue. I'm going to add it to my vocabulary when I think of strength. Thank you

ldm- so perfect, a jolt of sunshine in those flowers and your note made me smile. Love hearing about your Braxton distraxion and Kirby's preparations for college. 

Speaking of college, it was painful to watch the news last night and see the thousands and thousands of gallons of lost water spewing all over UCLA from the burst pipe. Water it so precious right now.


----------



## tesi

CSS-get well soon!  Rest up and do not put any added stress on the leg by walking too much.  So pleased you were diagnosed early.  Dh has has several much smaller skin cancers removed.  (All facial and neck). It's often prevalent in certain ethnicities and skin types.  Keep a close eye in any skin changes- as mind I said vigilance is key.  

Happy to all.  I think my canine is having a mid-life crisis.  He seems more insane than usual.  His birthday is Friday.  The fuzzy bugger is nine.  Hubby's response will be "that damn dog is only nine".  
He is not an animal person.....


----------



## India

CSS, good thoughts on those margins!  Shin wounds are the devil.

LDM, thanks for your ray of sunshine!  Beautiful!  And that you took time to do this while Braxton is there.  You amaze me...

Bonnie, I'm so sorry DD's school isn't coming together as you hoped.  I'm sure she will be fine even if she takes her disappointment out on you.  You take care of yourself!  Dr appt's and tests are exhausting and horribly stressful.  At least children have been in camp.

This tailbone is ridiculous and so painful.  If it's not better by next week, I'm calling a friend who's a semi-retired ortho and seeing about a steroid shot for the inflammation.  Of course, I then may never again be able to face him at a party.... Not a dignified place for pain and examination!


----------



## chaneljewel

Here are pictures of the treasured furniture from dh's grandmother.  The dining table and chairs were made by a company called Heywood Wakefield and the wood is birch.   It's still in business. If you look up the company you will see the inner part of the table although the one now is a more modern look.  I love this one though.  
The bedroom was made by the Continental Furniture Company.  This particular one is out of business now.  The wood is maple.


----------



## chaneljewel

Other pic


----------



## chaneljewel

Dining table and chairs.  There are four chairs but just keeping two upstairs.


----------



## csshopper

Chanel- i almost cried looking at your treasures, your drop leaf table lis like the one my parents and I dined at every day. And the bedroom set looks identical to my Grandma's. I always loved the posts on the bed and, what were to me, fancy drawer pulls. I can still smell the furniture polish she used to keep the maple wood glowing. How lucky you are to have these pieces and how fortunate for your husband  that you cherish them with him. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## tesi

chanel-  beautiful!  i am so fond of antiques, though i do not have any that passed down through family.  how lucky you are!  

bonnie- keeping you in my thoughts always, plod along and do what needs to be done.  and the school situation will work its way out.  always does, although the stress along the way is palpable.  xo


----------



## ck21

CSS, Bonnie--sending you both healing vibes.

Things are good here.  I'm a worrier, and I worry over little things that sound crazy.  Today it's our basement insulation.  No crisis or anything, just me being me.  Hot Cars is happy and healthy, though, so my worries are not really worries at all!

Beautiful furniture Chanel!


----------



## India

Lovely, Chanel!  I especially love the bed - very, very special.


----------



## Luckydogmom

bjostone said:


> Dear, dear Peeps,
> MIA fortoo long.    I am thankful that: CSS did due diligence and is on the hunt ferreting out that monster, aka C  2)    BUBBLES is A okay!    3)  It seems that the Peeps have weathered graduations, and all those traumas associated with being the care takers of our tribes.
> 
> I must confess feeling "warn out".  Short and tart version- 2 kids to camp,( Minn & NH) DH biz trips to NY/FL, enless health stuff (brain, pet, Herceptin, etc) anxiety re:  DS starting new school next month, and DD seemingly going to public school starting 8/13   8/17? (just found out that this is a liklihood) and the general stuff of the planet.   My life is not very big just I "ant=ing along" going from one chore to the other, one toe in front of the other.
> 
> Always feel guilty that I am not here for the PEEPS.   To listen the both the pleasures, laughs and extraordinary things Peeps do, and to listen and support the less than joyous events.
> 
> On that note, genuinely sorry, I have missed you.  Not sure where the summer is?  love, me (mea
> culpa..................)



Huge big hugs to you Bonnie! You have so much on your plate right now, far too much. 
I hope your DD's schooling situation works out well for her. With a mom like you, I have a feeling happiness and contentment will be waiting for her at any school she attends...you are such a wonderful, loving and 
protective mama bear! Are your kids having fun at camp?


----------



## Luckydogmom

Chanel your " new " furniture is so beautiful! Those pieces also remind be of my grandma, especially the dining table. My brother now has it in his home, I need to peek at it and compare! I know you and your DH will enjoy having these pieces of history in your home, I am thrilled for you!

CG, how is Miss Bubbles doing after her stitch removal? I think of her every time Braxton gets his bubbles out!

How are you doing today CSS? I bet your DH is being a knight in shining armor for you

India is your tailbone any better today? I can't imagine how painful this must be. Make sure you have your adorable grandsons help you as much as possible!
Dd and DSIL will be back late tonight. The business trip was successful and DD had a blast tagging along. They were in Las Vegas, always something fun to do there. She won quite a bit at the roulette table, enough for some great shopping and a spa day. I am jealous! 
Our boys will miss having Braxton here, we have had a great time being silly and wild 24/7. Last night we played "monster crawl". This was a huge hit with Braxton. We all took turns being the monster in the dark, Braxton would find us with his flashlight and new "Cars" light up shoes, then squeal with delight and laughter when he found us. Finally at 11:00 we had to say goodnight to the monsters! 

Happy Thursday to all...


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> CSS, Bonnie--sending you both healing vibes.
> 
> Things are good here.  I'm a worrier, and I worry over little things that sound crazy.  Today it's our basement insulation.  No crisis or anything, just me being me.  Hot Cars is happy and healthy, though, so my worries are not really worries at all!
> 
> Beautiful furniture Chanel!



CK, the best moms always worry...but you know Hot Cars is so very happy and healthy! XO


----------



## Luckydogmom

India said:


> CSS, good thoughts on those margins!  Shin wounds are the devil.
> 
> LDM, thanks for your ray of sunshine!  Beautiful!  And that you took time to do this while Braxton is there.  You amaze me...
> 
> Bonnie, I'm so sorry DD's school isn't coming together as you hoped.  I'm sure she will be fine even if she takes her disappointment out on you.  You take care of yourself!  Dr appt's and tests are exhausting and horribly stressful.  At least children have been in camp.
> 
> This tailbone is ridiculous and so painful.  If it's not better by next week, I'm calling a friend who's a semi-retired ortho and seeing about a steroid shot for the inflammation.  Of course, I then may never again be able to face him at a party.... Not a dignified place for pain and examination!



XO...you are very welcome, feel better!


----------



## Luckydogmom

csshopper said:


> biscuit- "sterkte" is a good word, it sounds solid rolling off the tongue. I'm going to add it to my vocabulary when I think of strength. Thank you
> 
> ldm- so perfect, a jolt of sunshine in those flowers and your note made me smile. Love hearing about your Braxton distraxion and Kirby's preparations for college.
> 
> Speaking of college, it was painful to watch the news last night and see the thousands and thousands of gallons of lost water spewing all over UCLA from the burst pipe. Water it so precious right now.



XO to you CSS, rest and feel better quickly!
Yes, that water pipe burst was awful to watch. I kept thinking that I needed to drive up and fill buckets for our garden. We need every drop of precious water.


----------



## ck21

Luckydogmom said:


> Chanel your " new " furniture is so beautiful! Those pieces also remind be of my grandma, especially the dining table. My brother now has it in his home, I need to peek at it and compare! I know you and your DH will enjoy having these pieces of history in your home, I am thrilled for you!
> 
> CG, how is Miss Bubbles doing after her stitch removal? I think of her every time Braxton gets his bubbles out!
> 
> How are you doing today CSS? I bet your DH is being a knight in shining armor for you
> 
> India is your tailbone any better today? I can't imagine how painful this must be. Make sure you have your adorable grandsons help you as much as possible!
> Dd and DSIL will be back late tonight. The business trip was successful and DD had a blast tagging along. They were in Las Vegas, always something fun to do there. She won quite a bit at the roulette table, enough for some great shopping and a spa day. I am jealous!
> Our boys will miss having Braxton here, we have had a great time being silly and wild 24/7. Last night we played "monster crawl". This was a huge hit with Braxton. We all took turns being the monster in the dark, Braxton would find us with his flashlight and new "Cars" light up shoes, then squeal with delight and laughter when he found us. Finally at 11:00 we had to say goodnight to the monsters!
> 
> Happy Thursday to all...


 
Oooohhhh!  I see a game of monster crawl in my future!    Love it!


----------



## chaneljewel

CSS, how's the leg?   Stay off it so the swelling will stay down.   Will say an extra prayer that the reports come back favorably.   Enjoy being 'pampered' and having down time.  Hugs to you.  

India, how's the tail none?   Take care and don't aggravate it.   

Bonnie, it does sound like you have a lot going on.    When things get so hectic like that for me, I tell myself that  next week, or next month, it will be calmer.  Seems to get me more relaxed.  Be sure to take some 'you' time.   Vent to us...it helps!

How's Bubbles?   Hopefully healing well.

Thanks for the comments about the furniture.  My dh is thrilled that it's here in our home.  I fretted a little that it wouldn't work with my other furniture, but I love it too and feel the closeness to its former owners.   Does that make sense?   The table is huge when both sides are open, and I'll take a picture of the inside whenever I do open it.  Lots of good food and memories around that table.  

I woke up this morning still sleepy.  If I hadn't told my friend that I'd meet her at the gym then I'd probably have gone back to sleep.  After an hour and a half at the gym then dropping off some clothes and shoes at the consignment store, I came home and fell asleep for two hours!  I never do that so figure I needed the sleep!   My home days are winding down as school starts in two weeks...back to 5 a.m. wake ups!...ugh!


----------



## bjostone

Like CSS, I feel little saline bubbles in my eyes when I look at that furniture.............."there's no place like home"...............and I may I add, "no one like good women".................you Peeps are so damn compassionate................."Makes me so damn grateful (or greatful) that I can't handle it!"   Dang you gals!

For some reason I thought CSS's margins were clear?   If not I too will pick up the mantra:  "Clear margins, clear margins, clear margins..............."

Back to bed with a dog.    xoxoxo


----------



## chaneljewel

My dh is priceless.  I was trying different runners on the table when I took that picture.   I changed to another as that one was too long.  Anyway, dh didn't notice until just a few minutes ago.  He told me, " I didn't want to hurt your feelings, but I didn't like that blue runner.   I like this one much better."   I didn't have the heart to tell him that I changed it days ago...lol.   We've been eating outside on the patio so he's really not sat at the table.   This is how I get by with new clothes, shoes, and bags..."but I've had these for months or years."    Haha!


----------



## csshopper

You all are the best medicine! Thank you for your good wishes. I'm optimistic that Pathology will report "clear margins." Have been told it may take up to 3 weeks for the report.


----------



## ck21

My figgy friends, I just got a box of fresh, organic figs.  What do I do with them?  How do I store them?


----------



## India

You are lucky, lucky lucky!!!  

Here are some ideas for you <http://www.williams-sonoma.com/search/results.html?activeTab=recipes&words=figs>

I adore VERY ripe fresh figs.  I had 3-4 for lunch today - just sliced them in half and ate them with some slices of white sharp cheddar cheese.  They are especially good with any type of blue cheese.  

This is the best recipe I've ever seen for fresh figs <http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/19/magazine/19food-t-004.html?module=Search&mabReward=relbias%3As%2C%7B%221%22%3A%22RI%3A7%22%7D>
I was swooning when I ate it!  

Be sure to allow the figs to ripen till they're quite soft to the touch - best way is on your countertop in a brown paper bag.  Don't worry if a bit of white mold develops on them - it does not harm you and does not affect the flavor.  They need to be ripe and syrupy.  When they are ripe, refrigerate them (you may have to separate out the ripe from the not-ripe).

Nothing like them!!!  My favorite time of year with them in season!


----------



## Luckydogmom

csshopper said:


> You all are the best medicine! Thank you for your good wishes. I'm optimistic that Pathology will report "clear margins." Have been told it may take up to 3 weeks for the report.



We'll keep sending all of those positive thoughts your way CSS!


----------



## Luckydogmom

CK, figs are my favorite! I also enjoy eating them with a slice of cheese. My favorite way to use them is to quarter them in a salad. I like to use figs when they are a tiny bit soft, but on the firmer side for keeping their shape. Fig jam is also yummy...great on anything grilled. Ohhh enjoy!


----------



## chaneljewel

Luckydogmom said:


> CK, figs are my favorite! I also enjoy eating them with a slice of cheese. My favorite way to use them is to quarter them in a salad. I like to use figs when they are a tiny bit soft, but on the firmer side for keeping their shape. Fig jam is also yummy...great on anything grilled. Ohhh enjoy!



I've never had fresh figs...only the ones in the store in containers.   Is there a lot of difference in the taste?   I'm going to have to hunt down some fresh ones if they're more yummy as I already like the ones in the store!


----------



## India

There are dried figs (think how Fig Newtons taste) and their are fresh figs.  They have somewhat the same flavor (sweet) but the syrupy quality of the fresh ones is just beyond compare.  Many people pass on the fresh ones that are soft, thinking they're over-ripe.  That's the way they must be for maximum flavor.  My local produce market saves those for me as customers reject them. 

Well, my annual "home from the Vineyard" plumbing visit just ended.  Every year when I get home and start washing 5 sets of sheets and 4 of towels (I hate the basements in the houses we rent - easier to bring it home dirty and wash them here).  And every year, I have plumbing problems somewhere in the middle of doing this.  Four-five years ago, I had most of the waste pipes in the house replaced.  The house was built in 1948, and has settled over the years, and the pipes were now tilted back toward the house instead of out to the sewer behind the property.  That involved digging up a few feet of the basement floor and a 2 ft wide piece the length of our extra long garage floor.  One week later and about $5000, I had new waste pipes.  We put a clean-out in the driveway just outside the garage and left it unscrewed so I would not have raw sewage coming up out of the basement floor drain if there were ever again a blockage.  

Great idea - too bad it didn't work!  Last summer I got home and started doing laundry, and up came sewage from my floor drain.  Called the plumber - came out and discovered that the clean-out top had been firmly screwed in place.  Not by me!  But I couldn't prove it - know if was a plumber who was here for another problems.  They told me that when I'm away and not running the dishwasher and washer that gunk builds up - just have the person who watches the house run both empty once weekly and flush all the toilets (already was having her do that).

So this year I'm not going to have problems, right?  WRONG!  Tubs in the basement backed up so full of water they almost overflowed and the washer could not pump out the tub and drain it.  The water eventually went down but can't have this.

So, the plumber came today.  We know one another quite well, as it is a rare month I don't have them out for something or another.  Fortunately, I have a LOT of clean-outs in this house - we just keep adding them.  He took his big power snake and went out 25 ft and couldn't find the clog.  Had to go back to the shop for the longer and bigger snake and a helper.  They run it again and again and again.  Finally, they hit something - tree roots!  Now this is not supposed to be happening as the owner of the company told me that my kitchen sink and basement tubs waste pipe ran under my basement floor to the floor drain where it tied into the waste pipe out to the sewer.  He lied!!!

Apparently, it goes out through the back wall of the house, on a diagonal under the brick terrace and low stone wall, where it used to meet the septic tank and now ties into the main waste line to the sewer.  Unfortunately, the pipe in my basement is not large enough to get a big snake through to cut through all the tree roots that have gathered there over the years.  Of course, that pipe might also be cracked and need replacing.  Well, the NEXT owners can do that as it would involve taking up the brick (it's in sand), and digging down 4 ft to the pipe.  We built a raised terrace two feet higher than the ground and a dry stone wall as a retaining wall, to sort of step down the drop-off - the yard is a flight of stairs down from my kitchen door as it's a fall-away lot.  That ain't happening! - would have to did up large boxwood and my perennial garden as well.  They think they can install yet another clean-out on the terrace up near the house - they'd have to dig a 2x2x4 deep hole to tie it in  - probably at least $1000.  

Thank God we decided to build a brick terrace laid in sand and not concrete!

It would have been a LOT cheaper if I'd done the laundry while on the Vineyard or even sent it out when I got home.  Live and learn....


----------



## biscuit1

India , I feel so badly for you having to deal with this. The mysteries of house plumbing and why who did what. My washing machine drains into a sand pit. It is ancient . I can do one load of laundry per day without much worry. Anything more than that I have to stand next to machine to pause it just in case it overflows. In 1997  I tried to have the septic tank drained. The septic guys could not find the tank. Said it would be about $800. to dig up front yard. They said not to worry. Knock on a lot of wood - it's been fine !!!!!


----------



## tesi

india-  what a crazy story.. sometimes i feel like workmen just tell you what is easier for them.  
they figure the lies may not catch up to them.  i would do just what you are doing- basically what you need to get by for now.  let someone else deal with the major repairs.  and have someone else do the sheets/towels for you on the vineyard. no need for you to do it all! 

today our drama here was having chimney sweep remove one dead chipmunk from inside the fireplace, just on side of the flue.  the odor was unbearable-developed just within the last week.  second time this has happened. last time was a squirrel colony- all dead.  then we had a mesh wire insert fashioned to keep out critters.  didn't work.  apparently chipmunks can smoosh into itty bitty spaces.  so pleased to have my fresh-smelling home back.  
the simple [pleasures of life&#8230;.


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, plumbing woes and dead rodents!  Good times, good times. . . .


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> Ah, plumbing woes and dead rodents! Good times, good times. . . .


 
Mindi - you made my day !  I almost drowned my HP from hell with cachaca.


----------



## chaneljewel

Since we are on home repairs, I'll vent mine.   The AC!   Of course dh is working late, but I got out my reliable fans.  The kitchen is a little warm as I need to make a pasta salad for a luncheon after a funeral.  It will be a sad funeral...a 23 year old girl who grew up in my church died from a drug overdose.   A beautiful girl from a loving family.  She struggled for years with drugs and the parents thought she was finally on the right track.   I hear this same scenario too often lately.

India, yours is a crazy story.   Sorry you have to endure this endless pain in the...


----------



## biscuit1

So sad .. It is happening too often.Those poor parents, and family and friends. Certainly puts our complaints in perspective.


----------



## tesi

chanel-  such a sad, sad story.  tragic for the entire family, and the community.  so many young people lost to the scourge of drugs.  thoughts and prayers are with the family.


----------



## csshopper

chanel- so much pain for those who are left behind to struggle with hurt and guilt and all the emotions that rage when a young person dies like this. It just happens far too often in  communities and families where it's not expected.  Thoughts and prayers are with you and the family.

india- at this point I would be shaking my fist at the heavens, lawn and garden people who shirk, house sitter apparently AWOL, and now disingenuous plumbers. You are right, tip toe away and hope the short term fix is a solution. Sometimes it seems like the frustrations never end, hope things smooth out soon.

biscuit- I wonder if there is person who is like a water dowser only is a septic dowser??????  Does cachaca kill computers? Would it work on ants?  You and Mindi made me laugh.

tesi, ummm, baked chipmunk, phew! When something like this happens I'm always glad they are caught before making it into the house.  A few years ago, before Cocoa came to live with us, I left the front door open while I went to get something.  When I came back, saw a flash in the corner of the living room.  A squirrel had run inside and had jumped into a potted plant to bury an acorn!  I yelped, he/she tore across the back of the sofa and on out the door.  Scared the day lights out of me. 

ck- our neighbor has a prodigiously producing fig tree and brings us plates full several times a week while they're in season. These are the dark purple Mission Figs. Some ways to enjoy them: We eat some out of hand, loosely wrap some in paper towels on a plate and refrigerate to save them (but always take them out and, for best flavor, bring to room temp to eat). I have made fig jam, fresh fig cake, have served them with cheeses (India and ldm are spot on with their advice) and sometimes stuff a fig with cheese and then wrap in a thin strip of prosciutto for the contrast of the salty meat with the sweet fig and the cheese.  Our family likes lamb and a dish made with slowly roasted lamb shanks in a wine sauce with figs is a favorite. I've also taken fresh figs and mashed them with juice or wine and baked chicken thighs in the mixture. My husband has also brushed the cut sides lightly with oil and grilled them if he's barbecuing something.  Don't have one particular favorite recipe, generally look on line and see what sounds good at the moment.  I'm always sad when the fig season is over. They are such a treat!


----------



## India

Chanel, here I am shinning about plumbing and someone has lost a beloved child.  Shame on me...


----------



## ck21

Nothing to be ashamed of , India.  Our day to day worries are still real, even in the face of terrible tragedy.

My worry, as I mentioned earlier, is basement insulation.  Specifically, spots of mold on said insulation that is tucked behind a plastic vapor barrier.  Supposedly, quite common here due to huge range of temps, humid basements and condensation ultimately forming inside the plastic.  It bothers me, though.  I'm going to have a few people come out and look at it in the coming weeks.  Ish.  It's always something, isn't it?

Went to Whole Foods and bought cheese to pair with my figs!!  Will try them tomorrow!


----------



## chaneljewel

I agree with ck, India.   Losing anyone, let alone a child, is tragic but life must go on for the living...hence our daily issues.    There's no explanation for this unfortunate death, but the parents' faith will get them through this.


----------



## csshopper

Just read 2 beautiful words, "Clear margins" followed by "no further treatment needed at this time".  Thank you all again for your words of support. Can't wait for stitches to heal so I can get on with things!


----------



## ck21

csshopper said:


> Just read 2 beautiful words, "Clear margins" followed by "no further treatment needed at this time".  Thank you all again for your words of support. Can't wait for stitches to heal so I can get on with things!




Yahoo!!!!  Wonderful news!!!


----------



## biscuit1

csshopper said:


> Just read 2 beautiful words, "Clear margins" followed by "no further treatment needed at this time". Thank you all again for your words of support. Can't wait for stitches to heal so I can get on with things!


  So happy for you. What wonderful news . Huge sigh of relief !!!!!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Woohoo CSShopper!!!
GREAT News!!!

Just getting back from the Nats game and will do a nore complete catch up tommorrow

My love and vibes to all you fantastic women!!!


----------



## Mindi B

YAY, css!  Wonderful news!


----------



## Birdonce

Wonderful! (I'm a cancer surgeon, so those are really exciting words for me to read also!)


----------



## India

FABULOUS news, css!!!  Yes, now just heal and get rid of those stitches.

Yesterday was DGS2's 12th birthday.  He is such a bird!  The day started with his mother making crepes with Nutella - he ate a LOT of crepes.  Then I came by and we headed to a local food specialty shop.  He wanted a pound of charcuterie for his birthday, mainly in the form of prosciutto, and some other specialty items.  His mother also bought a lot of different charcuterie and some great cheese.  We ended up with several other items for the birthday boy, including a $24 jar of shaved truffles!  Then back to his house for a lunch on these wonderful things, with me also providing some orange flesh melon (if you've never tried this, do so - just wonderful!).  

He and his mother spent the afternoon making pistachio macarons - they are fabulous - as good as any I've had in Paris.  I went home for a nap.

Back that evening for dinner - hamburgers and fresh corn, followed by the angel food cake I'd made Fri afternoon, served with whipped cream and lots of fresh red raspberries, and the macarons.  Oink, oink, oink!  The we opened presents.  He'd already had his big present in June - combination bday and 5th grade graduation from his parents and from me - an iPad Mini.  

He was one happy, FULL, and tired boy when I left at 11PM!  Not a typical 12 yr old boy's birthday....


----------



## csshopper

india- of course it wasn't typical: he's a very special young man! Loved reading all about his day and his gustatory pursuits. I think his grandmother's excellent "taste" in things has been a marvelous influence!


----------



## chaneljewel

The best news CSS!!!   You must be ecstatic!    The waiting is sometimes the hardest.  Continue to rest and heal!   You deserve some pampering!   

India, your GS's birthday food sounds delicious!   I love, love, love macarons!!!!    Yummy!   Everything!
Your GS is indeed a special young man...loving his family you can tell!   Sounds like he's already learned the importance of family, and spending time with them.


----------



## ck21

What a great day, India!

Not as much fun here, at least not for DH.  He cleaned 2 birds from the dryer.  Gross!!!  At least Hot Cars and I had fun at the Children's museum!


----------



## India

Birds in the dryer!  Chipmunks in the fireplace!  Invasion of wildlife everywhere!  Yikes!

Off to a nearby city to visit an old dog club friend in an Alzheimer's unit...we're the same age, both about to turn 71.  There but for the grace of God goest I.....


----------



## Luckydogmom

CSS, wonderful news, I am thrilled for you!! Those are the best words! Rest and relax, don't push your recovery time!

Chanel, I am so deeply sorry to hear about your friends' daughter. These horribly sad losses of life are so difficult. Our little town had three in the last six months. One of the boys lived down the street, another was the son of a childhood friend of mine. It's never, never easy for the families and friends. I do hope your friends have a loving support group to help them cope. Heartfelt vibes going out to them.

India, wow...if I were you I would go right back to MV and stay on vacation! What a fiasco for you!
I hope everything has been taken care of by now. Happy birthday to your DGS, what a great epicurean celebration! You are such a good friend India, visiting someone with Alzheimer's is never easy

Tesi, ewwwwww...smelly dead chipmunks! When I was at Berkeley a squirrel died in a vent above my room in the sorority. The odor was unbelievable, it last for weeks. We ended up sleeping in the freezing basement for about a week to avoid the smelly room. I hope your home is now fresh and fabulous without a trace of chipmunk! I am so sorry!!

Mindi, how goes the home repairs??

CK, birds in your dryer?? How on earth did that happen? At least you didn't have to deal with the removal, the Children's Museum sounds like a great place to escape to!

EB, how is yor room coming along? I can't wait to view the final results!


----------



## Luckydogmom

For the past four days I have been reorganizing the bedrooms at my DFIL's home. On Friday we moved my DMIL back home after four years in Alzheimer's care. She is now longer able to walk, doesn't know who we are, requires 24/7 care, etc... We made the decision to move her home so that my DFIL will be able to spend each and every day with her, even if it is simply holding her hand.
I tore out their front yard on Thursday and Friday of last week and replanted it with the help of six gardeners. We have attempted to turn it into a life size magical fairy garden for them. Seeing them sit in the newly painted porch chairs, holding hands, is such a beautiful sight. All of the hard work getting their home ready for her has been worth every once of exhaustion. I love giving them this opportunity in life, they remind me of the movie "The Notebook". 
We now have two full time caregivers 24/7 living in their home. I adore these hardworking nurses!
I purchased all new outfits for my DMIL, lip gloss, nail polish, the works. She doesn't know the difference but if she did I know she would be grateful. Her "new" bedroom downstairs is cheerful and bright, all pinks and dusty blue...her favorite colors.
This past week was interesting for me. The first six days were spent caring for my sweet grandson, the last four days I focused on my 88 and 92 year old in laws. The emotions of the week caused my head to spin.
The ups and downs in late can be daunting to say the least.
My usually "grumpy" DFIL is all smiles and sweetness now. I think is anger and frustration toward life will be less now that he has his love home with him. Fingers crossed!
DS1 is now settled in in CO, happy boy he is!
DS2 leaves at the end of the week to go back for his 3rd year of law school.
Kirby will be leaving next week.
Thanks for letting me blab...it's been an emotional month here at chez LDM


----------



## Mindi B

You and DH are very generous, LDM.  Your DFIL and DMIL are fortunate that their son has both the financial means to care so well for them, and the good sense to marry such a loving, giving woman!  Alzheimer's scares the bejeezus out of me, but I hope being together will bring some peace to both your DH's parents.  An empty nest is looming for you, but you have done a great job with your kids and will, I hope, take pride in their finding their individual paths. You're certainly witnessing all the stages of life right now: Hugely emotional in ways both joyous and melancholy.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Thank you Mindi your your supportive words! Just a bit much for me right now.
My poor DH has to deal with my daily flow of tears. Lucky for him that he is out of town this week, I am a bundle of emotions


----------



## tesi

ldm-  my heart is with you-  what a week.  our life's journey can be so lovely at times, and so difficult as well.  perhaps this bit of peace and togetherness with give them both comfort and a measure of joy.  having kirby leave will be most emotional.  if you need us we are all here.
you will likely go on an organizing binge-  i did for a time.  i also would lie on my baby girl's bed and look at the ceiling and try to feel her spirit by being in her space.  whatever works for you- just do it.  xo

css-  what wonderful news!  heal well and quickly.

hugs to all-  been busy pulling apart gardens (its that time of year when some plants overtake others and annuals need refreshing).  also getting ready for dd#2 to be back for a few weeks from her biology job at college&#8230;..cannot wait to have her and her pigpen trail&#8230;..

xo


----------



## India

Well, I'm back from the visit to my friend.  OMG!!!  I really was not prepared for this!  I knew my friend made no sense in conversations, but I was not prepared to see her in a reclining wheel chair with an attached tray in front so she won't hurl herself out of it.  And the other people on her wing!  OMG! OMG! OMG!  What a cruel disease.  She recognized me but the conversation made no sense at all - so odd to hear her normal voice and facial expressions, but it's as if someone put the wrong tape in and it got all scrambled.  We're a month apart in age...  I'm glad I went and I'm VERY glad that I made my first visit with her friends who have been caring for her since her husband's death almost 2 yrs ago - I needed someone to just plain show me how one gets into a very locked-down facility.  

LDM, how wonderful that your DMIL can come home.  I hope it works with the 24/7 caregivers.  And I so hope it gives some comfort to your DFIL.  You've worked so hard on this to make it just right for them.  Many kudos, dear lady!

Disturbing phone call from my DS - can't talk about it, but I'm terribly worried and upset and I can do nothing.  

DGS1 has made some wonderful thread/string art which he is selling on Etsy.  This all happened on Sat when he went to make a birthday present for his younger brother.  We encouraged him to try and sell it - it's really quite attractive and pretty cool.

Now to pay some bills, rustle up something for dinner, and go to bed and pray that I never end up like my friend....


----------



## India

DSIL just sent me this YouTube video he made of DGS1's sailing class on the Vineyard this summer.  It's pretty cool.  Wouldn't you love to be a 14 yr old boy hanging out on that trapeze - I think he thinks HE'S pretty cool!  Very cute group of teens.  DGS1 is the one in the pink dress shirt with the curls - smiling.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qz2ykRZeaP8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## biscuit1

india said:


> dsil just sent me this youtube video he made of dgs1's sailing class on the vineyard this summer. It's pretty cool. Wouldn't you love to be a 14 yr old boy hanging out on that trapeze - i think he thinks he's pretty cool! Very cute group of teens. Dgs1 is the one in the pink dress shirt with the curls - smiling.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qz2ykrzeap8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 
very cool !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hi everyone,

LDM, you are my idol. You absolutely know what to do in every situation. You are among the kindest, most thoughtful and kind woman that I know. I am in awe of you.

 India and LDM, my Mom had Alzheimer's. Words cannot adequately express the emotions, stress and heartache that occurs for both the patient and his or her family.

India, I'll check out the video!

Girl Cave Update: My furniture delivers Wednesday. The room is so pretty!!! I spent all day Sunday and half a day Saturday putting things in order. The one thing I did was take all my stuff, sweaters, shoes, etc. out of their respective boxes. I was shocked by the number of shoes I own. I will not buy any more shoes/boots without a one in two out rule. The same thing goes for sweaters. When things are in boxes and not where you can SEE them, you buy stuff you have no business buying. I donated two HUGE bags of clothes to charity and about a half dozen+ full bags of trash.

I will post some pictures, but need to get them from my camera to computer. It may take a few days, because work's a bit nuts at the moment.


----------



## etoupebirkin

India, Loved the video!!! Sending you vibes and a few prayers for your DS.


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, what a beautiful gesture that you've done for your dmil and fil...so special and filled with love.
My fil who died in January suffered from Alzheimers and it's such a tragic disease.  

EB, I can't wait to see your girl cave.   You deserve a place of relaxation from all your long days of work!

India, will say a prayer for your DS.   Please take care.   
I'll watch the video tomorrow as can't get it on my iPad.

I haven't mentioned it, but the past month I've had two eye surgeries.  Today was my second.   It seems that I developed cataracts.   The specialist said that I was young to get them especially with no family history but thinks the constant prednisone from my asthma has contributed to it.   Thankfully I haven't been on prednisone for the past few months but winter is my 'bad' season.   Anyway, the first eye went well with much improved vision.   The second one today took longer and there seems to be more pain but all went well,   I'm so glad they're both done.   I go back tomorrow to see the dr.  I think the worst part now is all the med drops that have to go in the eye.   I finish up with drops on the first eye tomorrow so that will help.   I feel like I have new eyes...lol.


----------



## ck21

LDM--what a caring thing to do.  It warms my heart.  

India-I'll watch the video tomorrow.  My iPad won't play it for some reason.

Could I have some work vibes for Thursday morning.  I have a neat 5 minute opportunity that I really want to go well.

EB- can't wait to see the pics!

Good night!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

chaneljewel said:


> LDM, what a beautiful gesture that you've done for your dmil and fil...so special and filled with love.
> My fil who died in January suffered from Alzheimers and it's such a tragic disease.
> 
> EB, I can't wait to see your girl cave.   You deserve a place of relaxation from all your long days of work!
> 
> India, will say a prayer for your DS.   Please take care.
> I'll watch the video tomorrow as can't get it on my iPad.
> 
> I haven't mentioned it, but the past month I've had two eye surgeries.  Today was my second.   It seems that I developed cataracts.   The specialist said that I was young to get them especially with no family history but thinks the constant prednisone from my asthma has contributed to it.   Thankfully I haven't been on prednisone for the past few months but winter is my 'bad' season.   Anyway, the first eye went well with much improved vision.   The second one today took longer and there seems to be more pain but all went well,   I'm so glad they're both done.   I go back tomorrow to see the dr.  I think the worst part now is all the med drops that have to go in the eye.   I finish up with drops on the first eye tomorrow so that will help.   I feel like I have new eyes...lol.



Chanel, huge loving vibes for a quick recovery from your surgeries. I wish you had shared this earlier, I know I speak for others, we would have been virtually with you throughout your surgeries Hugs to you!!!

Thank you for your kind words of support, yes Alzheimer's is the worst!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> LDM--what a caring thing to do.  It warms my heart.
> 
> India-I'll watch the video tomorrow.  My iPad won't play it for some reason.
> 
> Could I have some work vibes for Thursday morning.  I have a neat 5 minute opportunity that I really want to go well.
> 
> EB- can't wait to see the pics!
> 
> Good night!!



Yes CK, what time? I will be sending strong vibes your way


----------



## Luckydogmom

tesi said:


> ldm-  my heart is with you-  what a week.  our life's journey can be so lovely at times, and so difficult as well.  perhaps this bit of peace and togetherness with give them both comfort and a measure of joy.  having kirby leave will be most emotional.  if you need us we are all here.
> you will likely go on an organizing binge-  i did for a time.  i also would lie on my baby girl's bed and look at the ceiling and try to feel her spirit by being in her space.  whatever works for you- just do it.  xo
> 
> css-  what wonderful news!  heal well and quickly.
> 
> hugs to all-  been busy pulling apart gardens (its that time of year when some plants overtake others and annuals need refreshing).  also getting ready for dd#2 to be back for a few weeks from her biology job at college..cannot wait to have her and her pigpen trail..
> 
> xo



Oh thank you Tesi yes, I am so emotional about Kirby's move to college. I have been through it three times but the final one is the hardest. I was just in Kirby's very messy room thinking that I need to clean it but then realized that I want to enjoy it this way until he leaves. I do plan on organizing, cleaning, walking on the beach often, spending long hours in my art room, etc...I will need to stay busy! I may shed some tears with you all...


----------



## Luckydogmom

etoupebirkin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> LDM, you are my idol. You absolutely know what to do in every situation. You are among the kindest, most thoughtful and kind woman that I know. I am in awe of you.
> 
> India and LDM, my Mom had Alzheimer's. Words cannot adequately express the emotions, stress and heartache that occurs for both the patient and his or her family.
> 
> India, I'll check out the video!
> 
> Girl Cave Update: My furniture delivers Wednesday. The room is so pretty!!! I spent all day Sunday and half a day Saturday putting things in order. The one thing I did was take all my stuff, sweaters, shoes, etc. out of their respective boxes. I was shocked by the number of shoes I own. I will not buy any more shoes/boots without a one in two out rule. The same thing goes for sweaters. When things are in boxes and not where you can SEE them, you buy stuff you have no business buying. I donated two HUGE bags of clothes to charity and about a half dozen+ full bags of trash.
> 
> I will post some pictures, but need to get them from my camera to computer. It may take a few days, because work's a bit nuts at the moment.



Oh dear EB, you are far too kind! For me it's simply called "family". I really am not that kind, I have said it before...just ask my kids!

 As you know, dealing with someone with Alzheimer's is very difficult. The mood swings and emotions change every minute. Fortunately my DMIL adores me so all is good right now. She makes me smile when she tells me that she wants me to be her "forever nurse".

I can't wait to take a peek into your girl cave, I am so excited for you! I also need to get rid of shoes and sweaters...and coats!


----------



## Luckydogmom

India I can't wait to watch the video but it won't work on my iPad
I will try the computer in the morning, I know it will be fabulous!
I hope everything will be ok with your DS. Huge loving vibes being sent your way!


----------



## chaneljewel

Luckydogmom said:


> Oh dear EB, you are far too kind! For me it's simply called "family". I really am not that kind, I have said it before...just ask my kids!
> 
> As you know, dealing with someone with Alzheimer's is very difficult. The mood swings and emotions change every minute. Fortunately my DMIL adores me so all is good right now. She makes me smile when she tells me that she wants me to be her "forever nurse".
> 
> I can't wait to take a peek into your girl cave, I am so excited for you! I also need to get rid of shoes and sweaters...and coats!




Thanks LDM.   I know all of you would have given me support and kind words through healing.  I always had other things to chat about and would forget to mention it each time on here.  After awhile, it just became secondary to me.   I think getting the second eye done today was just such a relief that I was happy it was all finally over!


----------



## Mindi B

chanel, glad to hear that your surgeries are over.  I hope the post-surgical pain is brief and you can fully enjoy your "new eyes"! 
I'll start sending good thoughts for ck now, and then really amp 'em up on Thursday.  Best wishes to India's DS, as well.  So hard not to be able to help your child, no matter his age or accomplishments.
I'd take LDM as my "forever nurse" in a hot second!  Lots of changes for you, LDM, and change is never easy. 
EB, can't wait for girl cave pics!


----------



## Luckydogmom

We had a power outage last night from 10:00pm - 6:00 am. It was SO quiet all night. DH is out of town but DS 2&3 are still here so I was fine. I hope I will be fine when this happens and I am all alone!
This house might be big and spooky in the dark when I am by myself, yikes.

I have no right to complain about weather but i really am not used to this heat and humidity that we have had for the past week. The good part was the rain we had on Saturday, too much in the mountains but a nice amount here. We have a glass door on our refrigerator, every morning it ihas been covered in condensation. 
Is this normal in humid areas? My hair is also a curly mess, not a good look for me. And to think I tried to maintain this style in the 80's...and my DH never said anything! 

Mindi I will be your "forever nurse" any ol day


----------



## Mindi B

Yup, that condensation is normal.  I grew up near Buffalo, NY, Humidity Central.  It stinks.  And that is very unusual in CA.  Hope the precipitation continues but the humidity eases off.


----------



## ouija board

Chanel, I'm glad you are through both cataract surgeries and recovering! 

LDM, what a week you've had! Sending you vibes and hugs this week when Kirby leaves for college. 

Ck, dead bird in the dryer?? Yikes!! 

I've been in Chicago over the weekend visiting family. What gorgeous weather compared to the heat and humidity at home. My fridge has been acting up with the humidity. The defrost cycle kicks in because the coils get iced over, which is annoying because the fridge gets warm when it does that. I'm pretty sure it's NOT supposed to do that, but because it starts cooling again after 24 hrs, all the technicians who've come out (three times, grrrr) seem annoyingly unconcerned that the fridge becomes 55 deg and I'm throwing out food (again, grrrr).


----------



## India

Chanel, those cataract drops are a nuisance and the first ones I put in hurt as bad as if I had put battery acid in my eyes!!  Glad both of yours are over.  Doctor felt mine were probably caused by all those steroids for asthma, too.  Bummer...  But you will see SO much better!

LDM, you need to think about getting a whole house generator that automatically comes on when there is a power outage.  I'm SO glad I have mine - no worries when I'm out of town, no worries during storms.  Mine runs on natural gas - for those who don't have that available, propane is an option - that's what my DS has in CT.  

Humidity?  Condensation?  Welcome to my world!  It's funny - the humidity on the Vineyard gives my hair some curl and it never looks better than it does up there.  In KY, the heat combined with humidity means my hair turns into a sodden, limp mess - not a good look for me!  Even my DGS's hair looks fabulous on the Vineyard!  Perfect humidity!

Can't wait to see that Girl Cave - what a fun project.  Why do my projects tend toward plumbing and other "exciting" things!


----------



## Birdonce

India said:


> Chanel, those cataract drops are a nuisance and the first ones I put in hurt as bad as if I had put battery acid in my eyes!!  Glad both of yours are over.  Doctor felt mine were probably caused by all those steroids for asthma, too.  Bummer...  But you will see SO much better!
> 
> LDM, you need to think about getting a whole house generator that automatically comes on when there is a power outage.  I'm SO glad I have mine - no worries when I'm out of town, no worries during storms.  Mine runs on natural gas - for those who don't have that available, propane is an option - that's what my DS has in CT.
> 
> Humidity?  Condensation?  Welcome to my world!  It's funny - the humidity on the Vineyard gives my hair some curl and it never looks better than it does up there.  In KY, the heat combined with humidity means my hair turns into a sodden, limp mess - not a good look for me!  Even my DGS's hair looks fabulous on the Vineyard!  Perfect humidity!
> 
> Can't wait to see that Girl Cave - what a fun project.  Why do my projects tend toward plumbing and other "exciting" things!


India, your pup is adorable! I love Cavaliers. My family wanted a bigger dog, so we ended up with a Rottweiler (a darling girl who thinks she is a lapdog!).
I'm a KY native, and now in the PNW where I actually miss the humidity of summers back home.


----------



## Luckydogmom

India maybe the humidity we are having isn't close to perfect! I do love seeing curls on our boys' hair when they grow it out a bit. I bet your DGS looks adorable

OB, so glad you had great weather in Chicago! But so sorry about the fridge issues, ugh the worst! The amount of wasted food is often more costly than the repair bill! Our sub zero freezer went out last month, I almost cried when throwing away the entire contents. (it's now filled with ice cream bars, salted caramel ice cream...thanks to all of you...and all sorts of summer treats)

The good part about the humidity is how my skin feels. I could learn to live with this!!

Ok so confession time...
Two weeks ago Kirby and I attempted to go shopping for dorm/college necessities. Well, it was a horrible experience for both of us. He had a mini melt down on the way and accused me of selecting everything for him...mind you we had not even reached the stores and we had not even discussed anything .
Long story but we never even made it inside even one store. I have not mentioned the day, suggested trying it again or anything close to anything having to do with college. 
Well, guess who begged me to go shopping at 8:00 this morning?
It was a huge success! We bought everything on the list and a few extra fun items that he will enjoy having. I asked about shopping for a few clothes and he was actually thrilled. I must say, I love what he picked out. He will wear tons of water polo uniforms in college so the things that he chose are completely opposite. Fun, funky, retro, etc.... It was a good morning, I needed this!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Birdonce said:


> India, your pup is adorable! I love Cavaliers. My family wanted a bigger dog, so we ended up with a Rottweiler (a darling girl who thinks she is a lapdog!).
> I'm a KY native, and now in the PNW where I actually miss the humidity of summers back home.



I hope the fires in the PNW haven't been in your area! Be safe


----------



## Mindi B

LDM, after Kirby's initial meltdown, did you just turn the car around and go home?  Good for you!  Sounds like he came to his senses. . . Men (and boys), golly.  Sometimes they just need some time to figure out appropriate behavior! 
I am on a Total Shopping Ban, which totally sux.  Not like I need a dang thing, but with all the fall stuff coming out, it's a toughie.  Still, it must be done, and I am shopping my closet.  As EB observes, it's easy to forget what you've got, so this is good for me.  My main goal now is to make as much of what I own as visible and accessible as possible, so I WEAR WHAT I HAVE instead of buying more.
But it still sux.


----------



## chaneljewel

India, I do agree that the eye drop regimen is annoying.   I feel that all I do is try to keep up with them.   Thank goodness the first eye is finished tomorrow.

OB, I'd be so upset to have to throw all that food out too.  It's also annoying that the repair guys can't find your problem.  

LDM, my son was always a pain, or PITA, as I called him, when it came to shopping.   When it was on his terms then things went better.  It sounds as if Kirby finally realized that he wasn't going to have anything for school if he didn't go shopping...boys...and I must say men as my dh is the worst one to go shopping with unless it's something specific.   I'd rather stay home than shop with him.   

Mindi, I was thinking that I should shop from my closet.  I was tidying up a closet the other day and found a bag with some shirts I'd bought...uh, oh...did I really need them since I'd forgotten about them?!   Not good...


----------



## Mindi B

I know the feeling too well, chanel.  Several items have turned up that I (A) didn't remember buying; (B) wish I hadn't bought; (C) both A and B.  I have used every nook and cranny and space both vertical and horizontal to try to make my "stuff" accessible, and I STILL have more stuff than I can comfortably fit in the space available.  I absolutely should adopt EB's "one in, two out" technique for any and all future purchases.  I'm also finding that not buying can, I hope, inform my technique once I start buying again (because yeah, that will happen).  In particular, I should WAIT after I've identified something I "want."  Remarkable how even 12 hours can make me rethink the necessity of a thing.  So: Find desirable thingie; WAIT; re-examine desirable thingie; discover I don't have to purchase desirable thingie!  Uh-MAZ-ing.  The Internet makes buying too easy for me and I have to build in some waiting periods.  And also possibly a keyboard that gives me electric shocks.


----------



## India

Not being able to afford many clothes and having few occasions to wear them, is a HUGE help in this department!  I bought one new pair of Jack Rogers sandals on the Vineyard - divine pinky coral color, and one new top.  It's not a Roberta Roller Rabbit but is similar and I loved the print and the colors (hot pink and Hermes orange) - great with white shorts.  Now clothes for DD was another matter altogether, but she works and needs a good wardrobe.  

I used to buy tons of fabric to have things made when I was in NYC.  I still have a lot of it as I don't really need what I was going to have made.  I have learned to ask for detailed cuttings, take them home, and re-examine my wardrobe before ordering the fabric.  The older I get, the fewer clothes I need.  My closet is probably 1/10th the size most of you have, but it really does hold everything I need.

Maybe if I had a life, I'd need more clothes.  That's unlikely to happen!


----------



## Mindi B

No life here, either, India, unless you count my fantasy life!  That's key: I tend to buy things that fit beautifully into my fantasy world but don't suit my actual day-to-day existence in the least.  And it's surprisingly hard to stop doing that, because that means acknowledging that no, I will never be the gal striding along Fifth Avenue in four-inch heels with long, luxuriant hair and a cape blowing dramatically in the wind.  But it's a waste of money and space to dress someone who doesn't exist.  That's another reason why my ban is a good thing: It's letting me clear my head a bit and notice what I actually reach from from day to day.  Stilettos it ain't.


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> No life here, either, India, unless you count my fantasy life! That's key: I tend to buy things that fit beautifully into my fantasy world but don't suit my actual day-to-day existence in the least. And it's surprisingly hard to stop doing that, because that means acknowledging that no, I will never be the gal striding along Fifth Avenue in four-inch heels with long, luxuriant hair and a cape blowing dramatically in the wind. But it's a waste of money and space to dress someone who doesn't exist. That's another reason why my ban is a good thing: It's letting me clear my head a bit and notice what I actually reach from from day to day. Stilettos it ain't.


 
Ditto


----------



## Luckydogmom

Yes Mindi, when he threw his PITA (love this in initials BTW) fit I did not say a word. I pulled a upturn at the first light and drove home. I never told DH either, just said we decided to go another day. If I had told him he would have yelled at Kirby, making it worse for me in the long run. He's a great kid 90% of the time. It's that 10% that drives me crazy.

I wish we could all meet up with boxes of tradables. We could set up a little "store" and shop for eachother's shoes, clothes, husbands, etc...Maybe not husbands but you get the idea 
It would be so much fun.

I also worry about myself when I pull out a piece of clothing and can't remember when or where I purchased it. This summer I have shopped very little due to all that is going on here. I have been shopping my closet and loving it. We did go to LA to shop a bit but I only purchased some good basic comfy clothes, the kind I tend to gravitate toward daily. I really like the designger Vince. These clothes fit me well and are soft, basic and under the radar. I wish I owned a closet full! My DH always wants to buy me fancy cocktail dresses, high heels, blah , blah...
Really? So I can do the laundry and sweep up the leaves looking fancy schmancy?

India I am drooling over your sandals, my favorite!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi B said:


> No life here, either, India, unless you count my fantasy life!  That's key: I tend to buy things that fit beautifully into my fantasy world but don't suit my actual day-to-day existence in the least.  And it's surprisingly hard to stop doing that, because that means acknowledging that no, I will never be the gal striding along Fifth Avenue in four-inch heels with long, luxuriant hair and a cape blowing dramatically in the wind.  But it's a waste of money and space to dress someone who doesn't exist.  That's another reason why my ban is a good thing: It's letting me clear my head a bit and notice what I actually reach from from day to day.  Stilettos it ain't.



I always wear a cape that blows in the wind while I unload the dishwasher.


----------



## biscuit1

Luckydogmom said:


> I always wear a cape that blows in the wind while I unload the dishwasher.


 
You made my day !


----------



## chaneljewel

Mindi your description of how you want to look made me laugh.  Whenever I watch the 'housewives', I always think, " who dresses like that really?   Certainly not me."   My chest is covered and my fanny too.  I'm also wearing practical clothes according to the occasion.  Ok, I guess I'm just boring but I feel good...lol!   Seriously, I love fashion, and want to look stylish but there's a limit.   I think age appropriate is more important to me than following the current fashion trend.


----------



## tesi

chanel-  pleased you are through with your surgeries, and have renewed vision.  good eyesight is a blessing.  i have never had it, uncorrected i am 20/1200.  without glasses i cannot even recognize dh in bed!  hilarious.

ldm-  pleased the shopping went well with kirby.  what a good feeling and positive send-off. 
ck-  vibes for whatever is coming your way!  sounds exciting.

clothes for the life i don't have.  yep&#8230;&#8230;.
i have quite a few capes. really, i do.  i'm trying but for some reason i feel like i'm missing out if i don't "collect" bits and pieces.  clearly i need a psychiatrist to delve into my issues.

hope all here are well and happy.  sending xo's!


----------



## Luckydogmom

biscuit1 said:


> You made my day !



Ugh, my social life is so so boring so it felt good to write that.
I love how Mindi so beautifully described her imaginary outfit, we all need one!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Tesi I honestly do love capes. There was a shop in New Orleans that made beautiful wool capes. We used to visit every so often and I promised myself that one day I would by one. Well, the darling shop was badly damaged from hurricane Katrina and the shop owners never reopened. I was so sad to learn this when we were there a few years ago. I do have a few sweater capes that I needed to wear after my hand injury. Being in a cast for six months altered my wardrobe. I felt very French (in my delirious mind) when I wore them. I actually looked like a middle aged woman with a huge cast trying to stay warm 

How is your garden coming along? I do hope we get to see pics of your hard work!


----------



## Mindi B

Luckydogmom said:


> I always wear a cape that blows in the wind while I unload the dishwasher.



 
LDM, I love Vince, too!  Love their sweaters and their earthy color palette.  tesi, I do get it, truly I do.  I love finding that amazing "statement" blazer or crazy-beautiful shoe--hate to leave a fabulous garment behind!  I just have reached the limits of my budget and storage space (and DH's tolerance) and need to try to inject some realism into the mix.  Not fun AT ALL, but necessary.   There are definitely a handful of garments in the "Will never wear but can't let go" category that will probably have to be put in storage, but so be it.  I'll just try to keep that to a minimum.  There's this old Moschino blazer COVERED in safety pins.  So Goth, so fun, so impractical.  Love it.  Storage.
Still sux.


----------



## biscuit1

Anyone cleaning closets here finding any treasures? I am trying to find a little bag of bling that's gone missing .I've been looking for an hour already. Just opened a drawer where I have some scarves stashed. One stood out, it's folded . The hems are flattened but when I opened it....
Hermes Sonneurs de Trompe !  Black, red and gold. This has to be ancient.It's been here for 17 years folded up.
Back to bling search.


----------



## Mindi B

That's so cool, biscuit!  I can't say I've found anything of value, but I definitely have enjoyed being reminded of stuff I have and thinking of ways I can wear it!  Demands a little creativity, which is good for my creaky old brain.  Can you post a pic of the Sonneurs?  I don't think I know the pattern.


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> That's so cool, biscuit! I can't say I've found anything of value, but I definitely have enjoyed being reminded of stuff I have and thinking of ways I can wear it! Demands a little creativity, which is good for my creaky old brain. Can you post a pic of the Sonneurs? I don't think I know the pattern.


 
Huge hunting horn on left and right . Center has a stag ( the bambi type with rack) , huntsmen and hunting dogs. I'm thinking this is 1960's or 70's. I'm sure if I keep looking I will find more.
I can take pix with phone. Then I need guidance how to post them here.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Oh Biscuit that's a great find! I am also not aware of this pattern, they colors sound perfect for fall.
Mindi, hold on to that blazer, too fun and funky to get rid of.
Vince sweaters are my favorite, their big boyfriend style cashmere cardigans are my favorite, also their pullovers. My go to colors are taupe, navy, black and white so Vince works for me.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Oh I remember that pattern! Great lodge or cabin look. 
From your phone, If you have the TPF app posting pics is quite easy. When you post something there are icons to click on.
I need to open it and refresh my memory but I think it's at the bottom of the posting area.
Click on the camera icon and you can select a photo from your pics. It will preview then download.
My instructions are probably awful, I will try to explain better after I open the app and look.


----------



## biscuit1

Luckydogmom said:


> Oh I remember that pattern! Great lodge or cabin look.
> From your phone, If you have the TPF app posting pics is quite easy. When you post something there are icons to click on.
> I need to open it and refresh my memory but I think it's at the bottom of the posting area.
> Click on the camera icon and you can select a photo from your pics. It will preview then download.
> My instructions are probably awful, I will try to explain better after I open the app and look.


 
Thank you LDM for guidance. I have not downloaded TPF app yet. My last iphone was hacked and I am now terrified of apps and downloads. Vacuuming and steaming away , still looking for bling bag......
Have there been any issues with TPF app ?  If the app thing works I have lots to share.


----------



## ck21

I am totally slammed this week and am sad to miss out on the closet conversation. How I would love a chat trade get-together! I have so much--far too much, but purging is hard.

Tomorrow morning 8:10 Central time. I just need 10 rock solid minutes where wonderful, intelligent things come out of my mouth. Where I look casually polished and comfortably confident.

We have casual dress now, so I'm planning on a simple knee length black dress--fitted at top, fuller skirt. Orange belt, jean jacket, orange flats. Cute, yes?


----------



## India

I'm STILL looking for the 2 sterling baby cups I put away for "Safe Keeping" right before going to the Vineyard 2 years ago.  They have to be in this house - can't picture idiot neighbor boy rooting through my stuff and wanting those two cups.  One was DH's baby cup so I''m devastated.  I have looked EVERYWHERE!  It has to be here somewhere.

When DD was in HS, my DH bought her a Laura Ashley velvet cape.  I don't think she's ever worn it but it would be smashing on her as she's so tall.  He really wanted her to have that cape even though he was the last person on earth to buy clothes for ANYONE, including himself!

Until recently, I had a neighbor who was reclusive (she had a husband and 12 yr old son).  Every night after all were asleep, she would get all decked out in whatever the latest fashion trend was, and then go online and buy, buy, buy.  She bought so much that the UPS, FedEx and USPS trucks had to back into her driveway each morning and use a hand truck to carry all the packages to the front porch (they knew not to ring the bell - she slept all day).  They finally moved a couple of years ago.  Saw husband and grocery store a few months ago - said she's selling a lot on ebay but is also still buying like crazy.  Talk about an imaginary life!


----------



## India

You'll nail it, ck!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Sounds like a perfect outfit, ck.  Pulled-together, cute, and comfortable.  Vibes will be coming your way (9:10 am my time)!


----------



## tesi

ck-  vibes from here as well.  outfit sounds fabulous.  a little nice punch of color is always appealing.   

india-  i am so hopeful you find the lost treasures.  perhaps the patron saint of lost items-  saint anthony-  warrants a little chit chat.  

hope all are well-  headed to grocer for one of those lollapalooza shopping trips.  baby girl home friday and i need all her favorites.  hope to keep it to one cart.  anyone hate grocery stores as much as i do?  invariably something happens- broken registers, short-staffed, pricing issues, dopey people, theft (had a woman run off with a frozen turkey just ahead of me one year).  i'm a magnet for insanity.  
xo


----------



## Luckydogmom

Biscuit and India I hope you both find your missing treasures today. That is always the worst feeling.
The thought of someone taking them is awful, the thought of not recalling where you placed them is awful as well

Tesi, what a fun Friday to look forward to! Stocking the kitchen with their favorite goodies I my passion.
Good luck shopping, may it be uneventful for you!

CK, good positive vibes will be with you. Your outfit sounds simply perfect! I know you will be a huge success xoxo

Quiet house today, all are out at the fair. I can't even talk to Lucky, will I guess I can talk be he can't hear me. I am not used to quiet, clatter and chatter are my favorite sounds.
I wish I could have tagged along to the fair, I love seeing the animals and eating cotton candy.
Not loving being a grown up today!


----------



## ouija board

Lol, how does one sneak off with a frozen turkey?! It's not exactly easy to hide under your shirt, much less out run the security guard.

Ck, I know you'll knock em dead! The outfit sounds great. You can't go wrong with a LBD. 

I think I've done ok with not buying too much clothes. Not that I don't have more clothes than I need, but a lot of it is stuff that no longer fits but remains in the closet in hopes that I lose these pesky 10lbs. But shoes, on the other hand, that's where I have a problem. I went through a Louboutin buying spree a few years ago, and I'm pretty sure I bought more four and five inch heels than even my imaginary cape-wearing, chasing-down-a-cab-in-heels fashionista self could possibly wear. Ah, but they are purty, and when I'm sitting on the couch in my jammies, they are also quite comfy, lol!


----------



## biscuit1

I found the bling !!!!!  Squirreled away in my grandmother's desk. Any suggestions on wood care for an ancient piece of much loved furniture would be appreciated. I know leather - wood not so much. 
I also found my original receipt for black box kelly from 57th st. store.  7/29/88. Really glad I ordered that when I did ! And a hand written thank you note from SA mailed afterwards. Those were the days.
There is hope ,India . It will eventually show up.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hi everyone!

CK, The outfit does sound wonderful. I love the combo of a dress and jean jacket!

Biscuit, I do know a little about wood. I used to work for a wood worker. What's the issue?

As promised, here are some pics of the girl cave -- construction and finished space. In the inset space, that's where the cedar shelves went. And you can see why I should never purchase another sweater, unless I purge.


----------



## biscuit1

Etoupe,  looks great !  Cool mermaids. I think too nice to be a cave and it's above ground. Pad, lair , domaine,nest,casa....
Desk is dry. Wood veneer peels and chips. What type of wood glue do you recommend ? 
Thank you so much for offering help.


----------



## etoupebirkin

biscuit1 said:


> Etoupe,  looks great !  Cool mermaids. I think too nice to be a cave and it's above ground. Pad, lair , domaine,nest,casa....
> Desk is dry. Wood veneer peels and chips. What type of wood glue do you recommend ?
> Thank you so much for offering help.



I don't have experience with veneers. The woodworker I used to work for only used solid hardwoods. And I've only refinished solid wood pieces, too. I would go to woodworking boards on the Internet.

I like Casa...


----------



## ck21

Beautiful, EB!!

Hold on the big meeting vibes.  Said meeting has been postponed!


----------



## Mindi B

Beautiful, EB!  Elegant, restful, practical, perfect!


----------



## Mindi B

Okay, I'll pull back the vibes for now, ck.  Just let me know when to let 'em fly!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, what a wonderful sanctuary you've created!  Love it!


----------



## biscuit1

etoupebirkin said:


> I don't have experience with veneers. The woodworker I used to work for only used solid hardwoods. And I've only refinished solid wood pieces, too. I would go to woodworking boards on the Internet.
> 
> I like Casa...


 
Thank you, I will look.   Casa de Etoupe.


----------



## tesi

eb-  love, love, love!  what a beautiful sanctuary.  it is simply exquisite.


----------



## chaneljewel

Just fabulous EB!  It will be a perfect resting and chilling place!


----------



## Luckydogmom

EB, I love, love, love your girl cave!! It reminds my of a beautiful Parisian get away! It looks like a certain furry friend also loves your new room. I am so happy for you, thanks for sharing these beautiful photos.

CK, vibes on hold. I had actually set my phone with a reminder, let us know the new date and I will reset

Tesi, any market drama?

My pity party is over. I gardened for 5 hours and feel refreshed and happy. Would have loved a visit to the fair but I love looking out into a refreshened garden even more. 

DS1 called tonight, he is so happy in his new home. Tomorrow he is baking huge batches of cookies for the neighbors on his street. I loved hearing this. He also found some old barn wood for me. I am working on a project and this wood will be perfect. I will share a pic of the project when it's finished.


----------



## ouija board

Gorgeous room, EB! I see someone has made him/herself at home on the back of the sofa


----------



## csshopper

Eb- your "fille grotte" is scrumptious. Makes me want to burrow in those pillows and just soak it all in.

All closet cleaners are welcome at my house. We are now in a 30 escrow for a new home, with current house just listed today. Downsizing to a single story house and LOTS of things need to go to their own new home, but not ours. It's daunting.


----------



## India

Girl cave is a huge success!  I love the view from the window - just perfect.  

css, the thought of moving is horrifying to me!  My DD walks into my house and always says "Someday, this house will be a terrible burden for me!".  I just tell her that's the price she must pay for my antiques and jewelry!


----------



## Luckydogmom

CSS, what a big month you have ahead of you! I hope you will have some help with the sorting and packing for your move. Are you staying in the same town?

I don't think we will ever move. I  feel as though our home is being held together by all of our "stuff", it may fall apart if I move things.


----------



## ck21

LDM--Your inbox is full.


----------



## Mindi B

Luckydogmom said:


> CSS, what a big month you have ahead of you! I hope you will have some help with the sorting and packing for your move. Are you staying in the same town?
> 
> I don't think we will ever move. I  feel as though our home is being held together by all of our "stuff", it may fall apart if I move things.



LOL!  I know what you mean, LDM.  I'm actually increasingly motivated to divest myself of "stuff."  I'm not good at it yet, but I am finding I'd rather have less stuff that I actually like than more stuff that is mostly "meh."  I think part (most?) of this arises from watching my parents' struggles.  My dad is more or less a hoarder, kept in check solely by my mom.  He doesn't, thank the heavens, keep actual garbage, but pretty much everything else, yes.  Unless my DF changes his ways, their house will absolutely be a burden to me (India's DD, I feel ya, babe!).  But it's not full of antiques and jewelry, just odd, random stuff that my dad feels certain will be useful some day--or, more accurately, that he fears he would regret getting rid of.
Yup, that box of broken springs, can't live without it.


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> LDM--Your inbox is full.



Ugh, how appropriate for my thoughts today! I need to clean it out, just like my home, ha ha!


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> LOL! I know what you mean, LDM. I'm actually increasingly motivated to divest myself of "stuff." I'm not good at it yet, but I am finding I'd rather have less stuff that I actually like than more stuff that is mostly "meh." I think part (most?) of this arises from watching my parents' struggles. My dad is more or less a hoarder, kept in check solely by my mom. He doesn't, thank the heavens, keep actual garbage, but pretty much everything else, yes. Unless my DF changes his ways, their house will absolutely be a burden to me (India's DD, I feel ya, babe!). But it's not full of antiques and jewelry, just odd, random stuff that my dad feels certain will be useful some day--or, more accurately, that he fears he would regret getting rid of.
> Yup, that box of broken springs, can't live without it.


 
I know what you mean.  I also finding myself wanting fewer things, just cutting back to those I love.  My problem is that my love is deep and all-encompassing for nearly everything in my closet, though I couldn't possibly ever wear it all.


----------



## Mindi B

I understand completely, ck!


----------



## MyDogTink

Hi ladies,
I am never in the Hermes threads but just thought some of you may find this interesting. Apologies if it has already been posted. I'm sure it's already being discussed. Have a good day! 

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/manhattan-doc-hamptons-handbag-merchant-sold-fake


----------



## tesi

MyDogTink said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am never in the Hermes threads but just thought some of you may find this interesting. Apologies if it has already been posted. I'm sure it's already being discussed. Have a good day!
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/manhattan-doc-hamptons-handbag-merchant-sold-fake



saw this article in the nypost this morning-  a nyc physician was sold a fake jpg birkin 3 years ago for somewhere in the neighborhood of 3500 from a southampton long island resale shop.  3 years later brings it to madison for spa and finds out it is fake- now suing said resale shop.  
funny, i bought my first H scarf at  southampton hospital thrift store maybe 20-22 years ago.  some real gems there then-  i have always been a resale/vintage shopper before it was trendy.  didn't hurt that i lived there either- i miss the east end of long island but it is a BEAR to drive out thereof course if one has a chopper its simple.


----------



## ck21

Jury is still out on figs.  I don't dislike them, just not sure I love them....


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hi ladies,

I. Need. My. Girl. Cave. Tonight. Trying to de-stress. The colleague I work most closely with does not work pleasantly under pressure. The person is quite critical and vocal. And we're working under a great deal of pressure.

September can't come quickly enough.


----------



## ck21

Sending vibes, EB.


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> Sending vibes, EB.



Back at ya too!!!    And one for Colin, too.


----------



## Luckydogmom

etoupebirkin said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I. Need. My. Girl. Cave. Tonight. Trying to de-stress. The colleague I work most closely with does not work pleasantly under pressure. The person is quite critical and vocal. And we're working under a great deal of pressure.
> 
> September can't come quickly enough.




Huge  "dealing with an icky colleague" vibes to you EB &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> Jury is still out on figs.  I don't dislike them, just not sure I love them....




Did you try making fig jam?
I think figs are like beets. Either you love them or you simply don't.
Personally, I could live on figs and beets!


----------



## India

LDM, we'll do fine together on that desert island with only beets and figs (but I'd like a bit of blue cheese with both)!

CK, when you cut into the fig, is it super-ripe and syrupy?  If not, it's just not ripe yet and will have little flavor.  A fig needs to be so ripe that it feels almost mushy to the touch.  A firm fig is an unripe fig!


----------



## Luckydogmom

CK, try using them with a roasted chicken. During the last 15 minutes of roasting add 5 or 6 halved figs to the pan. They will soften and naturally caramelize a bit. The flavors together are wonderful, and your kitchen will smell wonderful!


----------



## ck21

Luckydogmom said:


> CK, try using them with a roasted chicken. During the last 15 minutes of roasting add 5 or 6 halved figs to the pan. They will soften and naturally caramelize a bit. The flavors together are wonderful, and your kitchen will smell wonderful!


 
This sounds more up my alley than jam.  Not that jam doens't sound good, just beyond my skill level.  

I LOVE beets, so maybe I'll come around on figs.

India-They definitely seem ripe, and getting riper at the slow pace I'm eating them!

Happy Friday!


----------



## India

Just heard from my son - back for his 3rd trip to KL since March, with a 4th coming up in early Sept.  He's very tall - 6'4" - and even in 1st class it's tight.  Plus, in May, he dislocated his knee and is still limping and in a brace.  Long flights are not good for this!  I worry about blood clots, too.  Okay, I just plain worry about him...

I hope he can get some rest when he comes with the children on the 18th.


----------



## ouija board

India, that's a loooong time on a plane for a tall guy! I'd be worried about clots as well. Hopefully his knee is better by the time he flies again in September. 

Ck, hope you find some good fig recipes! I'd vote for fig jam, especially if it's possible to make a refrigerator jam (not canned and sealed). It'd at least keep longer, and maybe you could use it in sauces or desserts. I know there are recipes out there for homemade Fig Newtons.  

Speaking of jams, I experienced canning for the first time last week. My sister in law grew up on a farm, and her mom did a lot of canning. So while I was visiting, she enlisted my help to can 12lbs of fresh peaches. First time for either of us, and most definitely the last time for me! It took five hours, one whole hour of which was spent waiting for an enormous pot of water to boil. We ended up with sugar syrup everywhere, but only one bamboo spoon caught on fire, so I guess we didn't do too bad on the first try. I'm sure if we'd had more experience and all the right equipment to handle the jars, it would've gone smoother and faster, but sheesh, I'd rather just buy a few jars at the farmer's market and let someone else risk third degree burns on their arms!


----------



## India

OB, your experience canning peaches brought back some VERY old memories...from 8th grade Home Ec, so we're talking 58 yrs ago!  We had to can one quart of peaches with a partner.  We were graded on perfection of the peach - no nicks from pealing, no spots - and on no bubbles in our jar.  It was HARD!  I think I got a B - I still remember the perfection of the ones who got A's.  I think they had been canning with their mothers since birth.

My mother was not a canner but she made fabulous strawberry preserves and wild plum jelly.  I was nearly grown before I realized that most folks bought there jelly at the store and didn't just go to the basement cabinet for a fresh jar!  Mother always made the jelly when we were in Arkansas at my grandmother's.  No AC and all that boiling water and steam from the cooking fruit!  Gand, but it was a hot job and I avoided it like the plague.


----------



## chaneljewel

Just got home from taking twin grand kids to local fair.  They're 3 so this was their first experience.  It was so much fun.   Finally got them bathed and in bed.   Dgd ate a huge order of French fries...we couldn't believe she ate all of them as she's tiny.  They rode rides and adored all the animals.    Dgs got his first experience in porta john...oh those things are yuck!
Dh is already asleep on the sofa, and I'm relaxing with a glass of wine.  I love my kids dearly and think grand kids are God's way of saying thanks for being a good parent even when things seemed impossible.  It's just so,easy to be a gp compared to being a parent.   The fun is endless with them!


----------



## chaneljewel

Meant to ask, has anyone purchased a Moncler jacket or coat?   If so, can you give me a critique of them?   Do they run tts?   Thanks!

Btw, I love beets...dh only thinks they're ok so prefers not to eat them.  Good...more for me...haha.


----------



## Mindi B

chanel, I am not super-familiar with Moncler, but overall I would say it runs TTS.  Might depend a little on style; some are cut to be quite fitted.
You and your DH are wonderful grandparents.  Twin three-year-olds at a fair sounds to me like one of the later circles of Hell.  Seriously, I don't know how parents and grandparents do it.  I am filled with admiration.  Clearly when maternal feelings were handed out I was in some other line.  Let's see. . . it wasn't the bewbs line. . . .
I had a wonderful Gramma (my DF's mother) and having a loving relationship with grands is such a special thing for a child.  Your grandkids are very lucky.  (And fraternal twins?  I bet they are adorable!)
Happy weekend, Peeps!  DH and I have a city date planned in advance of our anniversary, so he is out trying to exhaust the dawgz, who will be on their own for a full day.  A tired dawg is a dawg that doesn't eat the furniture, or so I hope.  Henry, I'm talkin' to you.


----------



## India

Chanel, I think of myself as a good grandmother, but twin 3 yr olds at a fair?  You're a far better woman than I!  I adore my grandchildren but children are exhausting.  That why God invented menopause.  Hot flashes and all, we should be VERY grateful!

Happy Anniversary, Mindi.  Yes, a tired dog is a good dog...same goes for children!  Henry, behave!


----------



## ck21

Just returned from the zoo.  DH and I are exhausted, but Hot Cars is going strong!


----------



## chaneljewel

Ck, that's the way kids are!  Like the energizer bunny!


----------



## tesi

chanel-  what a wonderful day you had&#8230;exhausting though.  feel the same way when the grands are here.  nuts!
and moncler definitely true to size, have bought dd two-  a short jacket and a vest.  she beats them to death in vermont and still going strong.  so cozy and chic too.

dd came back from college summer job yesterday-  car full.  will take a couple weeks to sort it all out.  she has been living with a chipmunk (live) in her room at the rental house up north. 
he began stealing her almonds, and then she starting feeding him.  needless to say EVERYTHING needs to be disinfected.  today at dinner we were treated to pix of cow ovaries and dissected cats.  have to love this girls insanity.  
so happy she is here.

happy weekend to all.  weather on east coast is perfection.


----------



## Mindi B

It _was_ a beautiful day around here, tesi!  Had a fun daytime date in the city and came home to find two good dawgz sleeping in an intact house.  Yay!


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> It _was_ a beautiful day around here, tesi! Had a fun daytime date in the city and came home to find two good dawgz sleeping in an intact house. Yay!


 
What a relief- I know exactly how that feels .


----------



## Mindi B

Miss Olive had spoiled us--for whatever reason (certainly no brilliant dog whispering on our part) she has always been a supremely good girl.  She was never destructive in any way, house-trained in a jiffy, no separation anxiety, and loved every human she's ever met.  HenHen was a holy terror as a puppy, destroyed all that came into his path, was nervous and nippy, guarded toys, resisted house training and screamed like a banshee whenever we left the house.  He has come a looooooong way.


----------



## biscuit1

I have recently discovered that if I turn on dehumidifier and sneak out of the house, the furkids don't know that I have left.


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## Coocho

Ladies, I'm sorry if this question has been discussed before, but I couldn't find this topic, so I'd like to ask about it here, since I cannot create a thread yet.

After a day of wearing a silk carre - tied around your neck - the warmth and humidity of your body makes quite a few folds on it that won't relax by themselves.

So can you iron a scarf that has already been worn? Or should you wash it before ironing? If not washed - ironing could make some stains from sweat and skin permanent since you can wash the scarves only gently... but it looks like washing after each wear is also damaging to the silk scarf. So what's the routine? After each wear how do you get rid of folds?


----------



## Millicat

etoupebirkin said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I. Need. My. Girl. Cave. Tonight. Trying to de-stress. The colleague I work most closely with does not work pleasantly under pressure. The person is quite critical and vocal. And we're working under a great deal of pressure.
> 
> September can't come quickly enough.



*Etoupe*, you are the only other person I know who needs this ! 
People think i'm off my trolley when I explain that I need this, with me I have to have at least one of my days off work where I don't see or speak to anyone - perhaps briefly by phone but that's all.
This definitely clears my mind and relaxes me perfectly, can't recommend it highly enough


----------



## Coocho

My previous question is now a new thread. I'm sorry for interrupting your chat.


----------



## Mindi B

No apologies needed, Coocho.  I just didn't have a good answer.  I'm glad your question is a thread: I'd like to know how people maintain their scarves, too!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Millicat said:


> *Etoupe*, you are the only other person I know who needs this !
> People think i'm off my trolley when I explain that I need this, with me I have to have at least one of my days off work where I don't see or speak to anyone - perhaps briefly by phone but that's all.
> This definitely clears my mind and relaxes me perfectly, can't recommend it highly enough



Sometimes I'm irritable and don't feel I'm fit for company. I go to my little sanctuary and feel better.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I brought work home this weekend. Time to do it.


----------



## ouija board

Millicat said:


> *Etoupe*, you are the only other person I know who needs this !
> 
> People think i'm off my trolley when I explain that I need this, with me I have to have at least one of my days off work where I don't see or speak to anyone - perhaps briefly by phone but that's all.
> 
> This definitely clears my mind and relaxes me perfectly, can't recommend it highly enough




Millicat, I would think it odd if someone DIDN'T want a day of solitude. I'm a very introverted person by nature, but my profession pretty much had me talking to people (mostly strangers) nonstop all day. I remember coming home and barely talking to DH, much less my family. Now that I'm not working, I can go for days without talking to anybody other than DD, DH, or my mom, which is perfect for me most of the time. Not sure it's done any good for my already stunted social skills, but I seem to care less and less as I get older 

EB, your girl cave is such a relaxing place. Hope you get plenty of use out of it while you're on this project! 

Mindi, glad you had a nice date in the city. Happy Anniversary! And most importantly, glad you came home to an intact house and well behaved doggies! Nothing kills the mood of a nice day like having to sweep up pillow stuffing and chewed up pieces of rug. 

LDM, how is Kirby's move to college going?

Tesi, cow ovaries and dissected cats?? Do tell! I forget what she's studying.


----------



## tesi

mindi-  yay for a great day in the city, and well behaved pups-  mine is so neurotic its awful.
he needs meds.  paces every night from about 5-8pm till he settles.  

eb-  you amaze me, such dedication. if anyone needs a girl cave and some peace it is you!

had a great time with dd and bf.  they are around another couple days here together-young love is sweet.  she is studying environmental biology.  he is neuroscience.  nerds.  its fabulous.
happy, happy to all!


----------



## chaneljewel

Yes for your fun day in the city, mindi...and well-behaved doggies.

LDM, did Kirby move in yet?

EB, I'm sure doing work in your girl cave is better than at work or in another room...enjoy that beautiful space!

Tesi, your dd must be interesting to listen to as she knows things that most of us don't even think of!  She will never have a dull moment in her career which is a good thing!

OB, sometimes I feel like a 'house potato' as it just feels good to be home.    I work which gets me out and around others, but the quietness and peacefulness of home is wonderful.


----------



## Millicat

etoupebirkin said:


> Sometimes I'm irritable and don't feel I'm fit for company. I go to my little sanctuary and feel better.



 oh I know _*that*_ state Etoupe, I get more and more so with each passing year !!!!!


----------



## Millicat

ouija board said:


> Millicat, I would think it odd if someone DIDN'T want a day of solitude. I'm a very introverted person by nature, but my profession pretty much had me talking to people (mostly strangers) nonstop all day. I remember coming home and barely talking to DH, much less my family. Now that I'm not working, I can go for days without talking to anybody other than DD, DH, or my mom, which is perfect for me most of the time. Not sure it's done any good for my already stunted social skills, but I seem to care less and less as I get older
> 
> EB, your girl cave is such a relaxing place. Hope you get plenty of use out of it while you're on this project!
> 
> Mindi, glad you had a nice date in the city. Happy Anniversary! And most importantly, glad you came home to an intact house and well behaved doggies! Nothing kills the mood of a nice day like having to sweep up pillow stuffing and chewed up pieces of rug.
> 
> LDM, how is Kirby's move to college going?
> 
> Tesi, cow ovaries and dissected cats?? Do tell! I forget what she's studying.




Ouija, yes, quite normal.
A relative of mine never ceases to amaze me - she spends 24/7 with her other half, and, never has these moments that we're calling 'normal' ...... 
Hey ho, horses for courses !
It's nice to hear that i'm not alone though !


----------



## Mindi B

Add me to the Introvert club.  Well, actually we don't have a club.  Don't like clubs.  Because Introverts.  But you get the picture.
tesi, nerds rule.  Am one, married one.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Happy Monday! 

OB your peach canning adventure sounds like fun, how did they turn out? Canning does take hours but it's always a fun way to spend a day or evening.

India, I loved your school story of your canning experience as well, I can't imagine you receiving a B- in anything!

Chanel, what a fun fair day...what lucky grandchildren! The fair is exhausting without taking kids or grand kids... But 3 year old twins!! You are very brave! I bet they loved every minute of their special day. Did they eat any "interesting" food? Our fair has the craziest food, it's almost impossible to find something half way edible it seems.

Mindi, Happy Anniversary!! Wishing you and your DH many, many more! Good news about your pups behaving, leaving for a day can be risky! Lucky doesn't chew anymore but I recall years of table legs being devoured, ends of couches, shoes, school back packs, etc...always something. 

Tesi, your DD would fit right in at our home, we are a big group of nerds, all of us! How fun for you to have her home, enjoy, enjoy!!! I wounded if her boyfriend has studied any of my Dad's research?
I am thrilled to hear your weather is nice also, you all deserve perfect weather after this past years' crazy weather.

EB, I am glad you now have your girl cave to escape to when in need of some alone time to de-stress.
You sure deserve it! I hope things are better with your co-worker, ugh.

CK, Hot Cars sure has endless energy! Has your presentation date been set yet?

Hi Millicat! I am also a huge fan of alone time. I love activity but couldn't do without spending time on my own, usually in my kitchen, garden or art room. I wish I had a room like EB

CSS, how is your packing coming along?


----------



## Millicat

Evening all


----------



## Luckydogmom

millicat said:


> evening all




&#128156;xo&#128156;


----------



## India

Aggghhhh!  I have just spent ONE HOUR on the phone with the regional billing dept for the chain of hospitals, of which the one I do pulmonary rehab 3 times a week (been doing this for 8 yrs as of the end of this month!), thinks I owe $47.  Now it would be a whole lot easier to just send them $47 except I don't believe I owe it to them. In fact, after writing down all the payments I've made so far in 2014, I think they OWE ME money!!!  I sometimes get bills from them multiple times in the same month.  Huh?  I take them into rehab, one of the gals goes down to the business office and comes back and says I owe no further payment.  I'm not the only one to whom this happens.  They also change account numbers (on something that is continuous) with no forewarning - this happens multiple times each year.  The person who set up their accounting system must have been on LSD when he did it!

I finally booted this up to the ***'t to the VP of the parent organization - the idiots who answer the phones kept saying that was my copay for insurance (insurance does NOT cover this!).  It will take a professional auditor to figure this out.  Thank God  I keep records and also pay all my bills online so there is proof when I paid them.  

I can think of a LOT of better ways to spend a rainy Monday afternoon - like taking a nap over a good book with my dogs in my lap!  Grrrrr.....


----------



## ck21

I'm sorry, India!  Health care bills are maddening!!

Happy Monday!!!  Beautiful day here, going home to enjoy it!


----------



## csshopper

india- feel your frustration, go get 'em and make them make it right! 

Visited DD this week-end for her b'day and had a lovely visit and a nice break from the stress of having a home on the market and needing to be  presentation ready at the drop of a hat. We had some fun at the Fashion Valley Hermes with a lovely SA who had time on her hands. DD bought me a Vintage Scarf, Caleche Elastique  for my recent birthday, a Bandana for herself and left some orders for things that were not currently in stock. 

Back to reality today. DH is the original owner of this 46 year old house. He was a widower when we met and married 12 years ago; I had been divorced for 5 years at that point and owned my own home following the dissolution of a 32 year marriage and the selling of that home. My major sorting of lifetime goods had pretty much been done during the divorce and in my single years I led a deliberately less encumbered life.....fast forward. DH is a voracious reader of hard back non fiction and collector of Classical LP's (yes, as in Vinyl). We have custom shelving in more than one room. Asking him to make decisions about what "might" be removed from a collection and where will it be stored in a smaller home, is like asking him to relinquish his first born child. I am trudging uphill here.

Add me to the column of "needs space and tranquility".  I can't exactly call it my girl cave, but I have my own sitting room and  in another room a full closet I insist be kept free of storage so that when guests come to stay they are not battling debris stuffed into a spare room closet.  This was one of my requirements in the next home also. Less square footage but I don't take up much space. I am more of an extrovert on that scale, but am an only child and have a need to keep my own company from time to time. Thankfully DH has embraced this and doesn't feel threatened by it.

The stitches come out tomorrow. Skin in the middle of the 2" incision is still very tender as that's the area biopsied twice and hadn't fully healed before surgery.


----------



## biscuit1

CK , did you find the last 2 missing Lego men ?


----------



## biscuit1

CSSHOPPER, I hope tomorrow goes smoothly for you. Sounds like you have a full plate to juggle. I can't imagine moving - or having to part with my own vinyl collection. 
Glad you had a nice visit with your DD and there's nothing like Hermes retail therapy. I am sure someone will disagree but it works for me.
Belated birthday wishes.


----------



## csshopper

biscuit1 said:


> CSSHOPPER, I hope tomorrow goes smoothly for you. Sounds like you have a full plate to juggle. I can't imagine moving - or having to part with my own vinyl collection.
> Glad you had a nice visit with your DD and there's nothing like Hermes retail therapy. I am sure someone will disagree but it works for me.
> Belated birthday wishes.



Most of the vinyl will go with us and we'll figure something out. Twelve years ago when I moved  into the house we did a major renovation, which included custom cabinetry for library shelves and LP and CD storage, so that it would be "ours" . Our library shelves are arranged by subject: histories, biography, California, travel, biography, humor, art, music/opera/jazz, sports, poetry, reference etc, Those things are a part of him.  I am a fortunate woman, my two adult step children supported the interior upgrades and redecorating done to their family home and over the years have enjoyed showing it off to their friends.


----------



## biscuit1

I can't believe Robin Williams has died.


----------



## Mindi B

Terribly sad news, isn't it, biscuit?  Particularly since it appears to be suicide.  Such an unnecessary loss.  Tragic.


----------



## pursecrzy

biscuit1 said:


> I can't believe Robin Williams has died.



I know! Such a shock.


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> Terribly sad news, isn't it, biscuit? Particularly since it appears to be suicide. Such an unnecessary loss. Tragic.


 
So sad. Thoughts of course for family and friends , hope that he knows how happy he made so many of us for so many years with all the laughter.


----------



## ouija board

biscuit1 said:


> I can't believe Robin Williams has died.




What???? Say it ain't so! That is such sad news.


----------



## ouija board

Oops, double post. I've been having trouble posting from my phone recently.

LDM, the canning adventure yielded 15 jars of peaches and a kitchen covered in sugar syrup. All in all a good day, especially since it wasn't my kitchen, lol!


----------



## etoupebirkin

This is so tragic. I feel as if someone I grew up with passed. In the CNN comments section, I found this extraordinary sentiment. It's not my words, but they are worth repeating. I say this because my mother was manic depressive. And though she did not commit suicide, she seriously contemplated it.

_Just in case anyone reading this is at the same point Mr. Williams was...

You are treasured and appreciated, no matter what. And I mean that sincerely. Keep on hoping for tomorrow and do what you can with today.

Trust. In whatever it takes. Trust in tomorrow, trust in your family, in God, in yourself, in the chance that things are going to turn around. You can do it.​_


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Robin Williams fought depression almost his entire life.  May he rest in peace.


----------



## Birdonce

I lost my stepmother to suicide. My half brother was only 4. It is terrible that someone could be in so much psychic pain that they would prefer death just to get out of it.


----------



## csshopper

My heart goes out especially to his daughter Zelda. I read that one of his last messages was Birthday greetings to her.


----------



## ck21

On a brighter note, hot Cars is loving dressing up like Woody!


----------



## ck21

biscuit1 said:


> CK , did you find the last 2 missing Lego men ?


 
One down, one to go!


----------



## csshopper

ck-thanks for sharing Hot Cars with us! Oh, what a needed ray of sunshine he is.


----------



## biscuit1

csshopper said:


> ck-thanks for sharing Hot Cars with us! Oh, what a needed ray of sunshine he is.


 
Perfect words for a perfect thought.
Thank you CSSHOPPER and CK - and Hot Cars !


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, Ck, a picture of Hot Cars always brightens my day.  I can't believe how much he's grown!


----------



## Mindi B

Small happiness: Had our beloved "loft" sofa (huge, too big for our family room, but we love it) fixed up.  New springs, new seat cushions, dry-cleaned slipcovers.  Big Ella is like new!  So happy to have her back.  As is Henry, who didn't have enough room to snuggle beside me on the much smaller chair I'd been using in Big Ella's absence.  Now the whole pack fits again. (dog sigh)


----------



## Mindi B

Collin.  Such a handsome fellow.  He wears the sheriff's uniform well!


----------



## tesi

hot cars is a sparkly bundle of happy!  no greater gift than unadulterated joy&#8230;..makes the world go round.  
love to all!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> on a brighter note, hot cars is loving dressing up like woody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716647




&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Luckydogmom

Asking for huge vibes, positive thoughts please.


----------



## tesi

Luckydogmom said:


> Asking for huge vibes, positive thoughts please.



ldm-  sweetie, i'm so worried but sending you all my love, vibes and prayersxo


----------



## csshopper

Luckydogmom said:


> Asking for huge vibes, positive thoughts please.



YOU are one of the most loving, generous, kind, thoughtful, supportive women I've ever read about, always there to "do" for others.  

Whatever support you need you will have, embrace the positive vibes coming your way, feel the hugs, the concern for whatever you are dealing with, and know you are surrounded by  caring friends!


----------



## etoupebirkin

LDM, sending all the vibes I can!!!

CK, mr. Hot cars is the cutest guy ever. Makes me smile every time I see him!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, positive vibes are coming your way...in fact they're there now!   Hope all is well with you...take care.

Hot cars, you're simply adorable!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

LDM, thinking about you and family.  And, hope your burden is soon lifted.


----------



## biscuit1

Luckydogmom said:


> Asking for huge vibes, positive thoughts please.


 
Sterkte


----------



## Mindi B

LDM, thinking of you and yours.  Know that we are here for you.  Please check in when you can, sweetie.


----------



## ck21

Luckydogmom said:


> Asking for huge vibes, positive thoughts please.




Coming your way.


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, hoping the vibes have  helped with your situation....we are here for you.


----------



## Mindi B

Worried here.  (refreshrefreshrefresh)


----------



## ouija board

LDM, sending vibes and  hope everything's ok...


----------



## Cavalier Girl

LDM, we are collectively holding you close today.    I hope you can feel our love.


----------



## India

Just saw post, LDM.  Lots of vibes and prayers coming your way.  I'm very worried...

Colin just gets cuter and cuter and he looks so OLD!  Why do they grow up so fast!

DGS1 started HIGH SCHOOL today!  DGS2 started MIDDLE SCHOOL!  How did this happen?

DS and DGS3 and DGD are arriving on Mon til Sat.  I'm thrilled they are coming, but I'm not used to 3 extra people in my house (yes, I do have room), or cooking/shopping for 3 meals daily for 4 instead of 1.  I know - I"m lucky they are coming, but at the moment I feel a bit overwhelmed by it all.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

India said:


> Just saw post, LDM.  Lots of vibes and prayers coming your way.  I'm very worried...
> 
> Colin just gets cuter and cuter and he looks so OLD!  Why do they grow up so fast!
> 
> DGS1 started HIGH SCHOOL today!  DGS2 started MIDDLE SCHOOL!  How did this happen?
> 
> DS and DGS3 and DGD are arriving on Mon til Sat.  I'm thrilled they are coming, but I'm not used to 3 extra people in my house (yes, I do have room), or cooking/shopping for 3 meals daily for 4 instead of 1.  I know - I"m lucky they are coming, but at the moment I feel a bit overwhelmed by it all.



India, I'm sure it'll be a wonderful visit.  Try to let go of the things that are overwhelming, and think instead of the time you're getting to spend with them.  This is your son and grands, they're coming to see you, not to be entertained.  I suspect they'll be just as happy if dinner turns out to be Chinese take-out.  And, Panera makes great soups and salads.    Most of all..ENJOY!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Many sincere thanks for the thoughtful words of love, prayers and support. A few days ago my dearest friend's son was skateboarding down the hill right by our home. (He is Kirby's age, they became fast friends in 1st grade, played water polo together, surf together, snowboard together, etc...) 
The hill is quite steep, kids love the thrill of zooming down the hill. His home is two streets below ours, he was on his way home. We don't know exactly what happened but he possibly hit a small rock or crack in the road and lost control. He was not wearing a helmet. All indications are that he was not hit by a car. He has had two brain surgeries already and is now in an induced coma.
We are all understandably in shock and our hearts are heavy as we patiently wait for news.

Life is full of ups and downs, happiness and heartbreak. We need to remember to embrace the tiniest of gifts, laugh, smile, do good deeds, embrace nature and remember to take deep breaths.

Many thanks again for allowing me to come here for loving support, it means more to me than you will ever realize...XOXO

PS...mod's please feel free to edit or delete if you feel this post isn't appropriate, thank you.


----------



## Mindi B

I am so sorry to hear this, LDM, and am sending all good wishes to your dear friend and her family.  It sounds as if he is receiving excellent care and I hope his youth will serve him well as his body fights to repair itself.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Thank you Mindi&#128156;&#127804;&#128156;


----------



## csshopper

Ldm, So very sad to read this news, sending prayers and  vibes of support  for your young friend's family and all of you affected by this tragic accident.


----------



## biscuit1

LDM , more sterkte and prayers for Kirby's friend , his family, you and yours. And to everyone trying to help him.


----------



## ouija board

LDM, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's son. Strength and comfort to his family and yours.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Thank you Biscuit, CSS and OB. 

Packing up all of my boys for their moves back to law school and college seems so unimportant all of the sudden. Just want to keep them here under my watch. Two gone, one to go.
Kirby is having the toughest time. He could hardly wait to leave a few days ago. Now he just wants to be home. We are a close knit neighborhood, good friends are like family...just like all of you here


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, LDM, I'm so sorry!  How tragic for this young man and those who love him.  He is young and strong, and may come out of this just fine.  Sending love, hope, and prayers.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Thank you CG. The doctors have all said that he has his youth and athletic condition on his side so we are all hopeful. The brain is just so very delicate. Many hugs back to you


----------



## Luckydogmom

India, I hope your DGS's have a wonderful adventure as they begin their new school year.
Enjoy the upcoming week with your other DGS's and your DS. I know you will have a fabulous time with them. Try not to worry about the little details, just focus on your special time together. It will all fall in place. Have their favorite foods in place and they will be thrilled! Maybe a little goodie on their pillows for when they arrive . You are a wonderful mom/grandma!


----------



## ck21

How sad, LDM.  I will continue to send good thoughts.  A similar thing happened to a softball team mate.  Bike crash, no helmet, severe brain swelling.  It took about a month, but he recovered incredibly well.  He had slight hearing loss in one ear, but that is the only lasting effect.  Brains are delicate, but the body's ability to heal is amazing.


----------



## Mindi B

That's an encouraging story, ck!  Let's hope this case turns out so happily!


----------



## India

Oh LDM, how tragic and frightening!  My prayers for this boy and his family...and friends.  Poor Kirby - not the way to leave to go to college.  

Cleaning help here today.  Together, we got 4 beds changed (one is mine!).  It kills my back to put sheets on a bed, but cleaning help is an idiot when it come to making a bed - sheets hanging on the floor on one side, no fold back on top - you get the picture.  I can either do it with her or remake it later.  How can anyone care so little or be so dumb...

Had my yardman polish all the copper and silver today - she is also inept at that.  It never got done this spring so it needed it badly.

Sun I go to the store - I really don't know what they eat as we usually get them fast food when I visit. DS said Honey Nut Cheerios and hot dogs.  Guess that's a start!

Waiting for a first day at new school report - May or May not get it!


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, I just read about your neighbor's son.   I'm so sorry, and will pray for him and his family.  I'm sure it's a help to have a loving, caring friend like you.   I agree that life is so fragile, and sometimes we worry about the small stuff too much.  Do take care and enjoy your precious days with Kirby.   He will enjoy college, and once you get used to him being gone, you will be able to find yourself again in a new, exciting way.

India, enjoy the visit...relax and just take it a day at a time.


----------



## tesi

ldm-  my thoughts are with the family of the wonderful young man, and his friends as well.
the resilience of the human body and spirit and his youth are all positive factors that will speed healing.  

india-  enjoy your visit, and don't stress. hope the school reports will be filled with happy news!

hugs to all.


----------



## etoupebirkin

LDM, Sending lots of prayers and good vibes to  the young man and his family.

India, Have fun with the Grands! Hope the first day went well.

My love to all, too. Nutty day up on deck for me!!!! Counting down to September...

BTW, are any of the Chat Peeps Outlander fans?


----------



## Luckydogmom

Thank you CK, Mindi,India, Chanel, Tesi and EB. The vibes, good thoughts and prayers are so comforting. I needed this comfort and having you all here to support me is deeply appreciated.
I am obviously having a tough time wrapping my head around all of this.
I don't want to be an emotional downer here on chat so I will limit any discussion of this to a minimum
A few of you are friends on FB, please feel free to read the Caring Bridge page  if you care to.

I am off for a long walk on The Crystal Cove beach this morning with my dearest girlfriend from 7th grade.
Today is her birthday so we are celebrating with a walk and lunch at The famous Date Shake Shack.
It will nice to be able to chat, we have that special bond that allows us to share everything with eachother. We both are looking forward to our time together today!

Happy Thursday!


----------



## India

Well, not in the same class as that seriously I'll young man, but Godfrey just took another 10 yrs off my life expectancy.  Have I ever mentioned what greedy gluttons Cavaliers are?  I think I mentioned the tub of butter episodes both this past July and the year below.

Busy morning for me - dogs to groomer, me to pul rehab and then the gym, back to pick up dogs, take them home and race to a noon manicure appt.  Did a quick return on the way home, got home and fixed a half orange flesh melon with the last of the curried chicken salad.  Added my 1/3 very dark choc bar (about 15o calories), and took this into the library to eat.  I put the choc on the bookshelf behind an antique bamboo stand next to my chair.  Godfrey was not in the room to see this.  I sat down and enjoyed my lunch and then went to the kitchen to get rid of the plate,  I was gone no more than 30 seconds.  Walked into the library to find Godfrey chewing his ears.  Choc was gone, the only crumb remaining stuck in those lovely long ears.  No stains on the chair - I think he gulped down the three small pieces whole.  These were 55% cocoa, so potentially lethal. Grabbed Godfrey, washed the slime from his ears and called the vet who said to bring him immediately.  Threw him into the car and off we went.  They had to give him two shots to make him vomit and he immediately was going to eat that, too!  They then gave him two oral squirts of charcoal to absorb anything that didn't come up.  We're home and he's in his chair sleeping.  Vet thinks he'll be fine.  As for me, I'm a complete wreck!  Greed, thy name is Cavalier!


----------



## ouija board

LDM, have a great day out with your friend! It's a special friendship that lasts from middle school through adulthood. 

Ok, I am possibly taking on a greater culinary challenge than I should ever attempt, but I'm never one to say no to a deal. The local seafood supplier is having Maine lobster flown in and selling it for a really good price per lobster. I've never made lobster and have only eaten lobster at the Palm where they make it foolproof to get all the meat out. So, any suggestions or tips on how to store, cook, and crack em open at home without the help of a pro from the Palm? I know you can just toss them in boiling water, but I tend to overcook stuff when I do that. Wonder if steaming is better or easier.  Either I'll have a yummy lobster dinner tomorrow, or I'll chicken out and have a couple of new pets in the bath tub...


----------



## biscuit1

India , so glad Godfrey is ok and that you knew what he had consumed. My son was housesitting last Christmas for friends with a dachshund who happens to be a vertical master and a houdini . Dog jumped onto a chair and unzippered backpack which contained large Cadbury bars. The dog ate almost 2 bars. He was rushed to vet. An overnight stay and $1200 later , dog was good to go. 
Hope your back is feeling better.


----------



## ouija board

India, glad Godfrey is ok! The lure of chocolate is strong, I can attest to that! My dog is not quite so quick about snatching food, but she's Speedy Gonzalez when it comes to snatching up DD's plastic dolls and hair bows.  Oh, if Disney only knew the gruesome fate of its plastic princess toys once they enter our house, they'd never let us buy any more!


----------



## Mindi B

Rotten dogs and their chocolate-stealing!  So glad that Godfrey's illicit snack was detected and corrected.  We have to be sooo careful with HenHen, because he will sneak food if he can and is lightning-quick to snatch anything that drops or spills.  Never a dull moment.


----------



## India

Remind me never to arrange a playdate between HenHen and Mr G!  Those two could run up some BIG vet bills!  Fortunately, todays was only $62 - I was expecting WAY more.  

Lobster - I prefer it steamed to boiled. Just follow these directions <http://www.lobsters-online.com/catalog/steamedlobsterrecipe.html> and you won't go wrong.  Be sure you know if your lobsters are hard shell or shedders - the hard shell has a VERY hard shell and the meat fills the shell; shedders have a softer shell and they have not yet grown into their shell.

Lobster is a meal to be enjoyed outdoors - it's messy.  If that is not possible, line a table with a plastic bag and then put many layers of newspaper on top.  It will be a cinch to clean up that way.  BTW, what time is dinner?  I want some of that lobster!


----------



## chaneljewel

Oh the dogs and their appetites!   Our Madeline, a pug, ate an entire bottle of dog pills that were meant for our son's dog to curb her mindless peeing.   It was so scary as Madeline acted so strangely.   Maddy actually chewed through the bottle...figure that.  We had to take her to the emergency vet as it was a Sunday then waited while they flushed her system with IV fluids.   They then gave her other medications too.  Dh made the mistake of letting her sleep in our bed and we woke to a flood of dog pee...ugh.  It was gross.   It wasn't Madeline's fault as she had so much fluid in her that she couldn't control herself.   Luckily I have a very good mattress cover so it didn't soak through to the mattress.    
What a mess though, and a huge vet bill since it was considered an emergency.


----------



## ouija board

India, thanks for the link. I'd read that steaming was ideal but that the meat is harder to get out than if you boil it. I'm definitely going to try serving it outside, and most definitely with plastic bags and newspapers. But it's so hot right now, I can't imagine dining al fresco unless there's a cool spell in the next 24hrs!  I'll let you know how it went. I'm hoping to have leftover meat to go with risotto..yum..


----------



## Luckydogmom

OB, I boil lobsters then finish them off on the grill with a little olive oil and butter.
India is right, plastic tablecloth and newspapers...and a roll of paper towels!
Yumm, count me in for dinner too!!
And thank you, we did have a wonderful brunch and walk on the beach today. We both needed a get away and it was just perfect. The ocean water felt like champagne on my toes, bliss!

India what a horrible experience for your pooch, I am so sorry but so happy he is ok!!
That is an inexpensive vet bill, lucky you!
You did not need this adventure this week.


----------



## Luckydogmom

biscuit1 said:


> India , so glad Godfrey is ok and that you knew what he had consumed. My son was housesitting last Christmas for friends with a dachshund who happens to be a vertical master and a houdini . Dog jumped onto a chair and unzippered backpack which contained large Cadbury bars. The dog ate almost 2 bars. He was rushed to vet. An overnight stay and $1200 later , dog was good to go.
> Hope your back is feeling better.



Oh my goodness what a story! Sneaky, talented, naughty little dog, wow!


----------



## Luckydogmom

chaneljewel said:


> Oh the dogs and their appetites!   Our Madeline, a pug, ate an entire bottle of dog pills that were meant for our son's dog to curb her mindless peeing.   It was so scary as Madeline acted so strangely.   Maddy actually chewed through the bottle...figure that.  We had to take her to the emergency vet as it was a Sunday then waited while they flushed her system with IV fluids.   They then gave her other medications too.  Dh made the mistake of letting her sleep in our bed and we woke to a flood of dog pee...ugh.  It was gross.   It wasn't Madeline's fault as she had so much fluid in her that she couldn't control herself.   Luckily I have a very good mattress cover so it didn't soak through to the mattress.
> What a mess though, and a huge vet bill since it was considered an emergency.



What a terrible experience! These dog stories should be compiled into a book of doggy disasters...things we should all be aware of!
Nothing like waking up to a bed of dog pee, so romantic! So glad you all survived this


----------



## ouija board

Luckydogmom said:


> What a terrible experience! These dog stories should be compiled into a book of doggy disasters...things we should all be aware of!
> 
> Nothing like waking up to a bed of dog pee, so romantic! So glad you all survived this




Oh, the stories I could tell! It's amazing what dogs will eat and how most of them are repeat offenders despite the unpleasant aftermath. You'd think they'd learn...eat this, spend two days in the hospital getting poked and prodded...but they don't make the connection. My own dog has been through two surgeries to remove foreign bodies, and if not for insane vigilance on my part (certainly NOT by DH or DD  ), it'd be a lot more than that.


----------



## Mindi B

Since Chat has often surprised me with the knowledge and contacts it can provide, I have to ask:  Do any Peeps have contacts among gastroenterologists in either the Madison/Milwaukee/Chicago area or NYC?  The DH of a dear friend is having a prolonged GI issue that has yet to be diagnosed and is wreaking havoc with the family.  Cost and distance is a factor, of course, meaning this certainly may not work at all, but though it may be for nought, I'd love to find some options that might help them.  
LDM, I continue to think about the young man who was injured and I hope he is holding his own.
I hope this is a happy Friday for all.


----------



## Mindi B

ouija board said:


> Oh, the stories I could tell! *It's amazing what dogs will eat and how most of them are repeat offenders despite the unpleasant aftermath*. You'd think they'd learn...eat this, spend two days in the hospital getting poked and prodded...but they don't make the connection. My own dog has been through two surgeries to remove foreign bodies, and if not for insane vigilance on my part (certainly NOT by DH or DD  ), it'd be a lot more than that.



Yup, those behavioral learners are a problem, OB.  As you know, it's all in the timing.  If they got sick within seconds, maybe there'd be a chance they'd make a connection.  But after a few minutes, it's a whole new world.  And speaking of doggy diets, I am happy to say that Henry's new hypoallergenic food is a success!  He loves it, and he is much less flatulent (TMI, I know, but hey, it's Chat; that's how I roll in Chat).  Miss O, however, is greatly agitated that her stoopid brother now gets canned food, too.  This is NOT fair--all canned food is supposed to be hers--and mealtimes now have a certain frisson as both she and HenHen make moves on the other's bowl.  Sigh.


----------



## India

Feed them in separate crates, Mindi.  Sometimes it's the only way to avoid fights with two aggressive eaters.  I never used to use crates after a dog was house trained, but now they're my best friends.  It beats having things ruined or having disharmony over food.

LDM, glad you had a great day!  Yesterday was my oldest friend's birthday, too - we met when we were just turning 3.  I haven't seen her in 40 years, but we still sorta keep in touch.


----------



## Mindi B

Yup, this is a good idea, India.  We feed them at separate times (Queen Olive first) and keep one dog away while the other eats, but I had thought about putting up a physical barrier and that might be the answer.  No touchie!
Little stinkers.  Is Godfrey feeling all better today, after scaring his mom half to death?


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Yup, those behavioral learners are a problem, OB.  As you know, it's all in the timing.  If they got sick within seconds, maybe there'd be a chance they'd make a connection.  But after a few minutes, it's a whole new world.  And speaking of doggy diets, I am happy to say that Henry's new hypoallergenic food is a success!  He loves it, and he is much less flatulent (TMI, I know, but hey, it's Chat; that's how I roll in Chat).  Miss O, however, is greatly agitated that her stoopid brother now gets canned food, too.  This is NOT fair--all canned food is supposed to be hers--and mealtimes now have a certain frisson as both she and HenHen make moves on the other's bowl.  Sigh.



Less flatulence is the key to a happy doggie household! Okay, not the ONLY key, but it's pretty darned important. I recently changed dog food after my long suffering pup put her paw down and decided that 10 years on the same food was just about enough. Unfortunately, the new food has dried blueberries and other fruit, which means more fiber and thus more, er, emissions.  Well, at least she's more regular


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi B said:


> Since Chat has often surprised me with the knowledge and contacts it can provide, I have to ask:  Do any Peeps have contacts among gastroenterologists in either the Madison/Milwaukee/Chicago area or NYC?  The DH of a dear friend is having a prolonged GI issue that has yet to be diagnosed and is wreaking havoc with the family.  Cost and distance is a factor, of course, meaning this certainly may not work at all, but though it may be for nought, I'd love to find some options that might help them.
> LDM, I continue to think about the young man who was injured and I hope he is holding his own.
> I hope this is a happy Friday for all.



Mindi, I'll make some calls today and see if I can get some referrals for your DH's friend. GI issues are so complicated, I wish him the best.

Our dear friend is still in a coma. I wish I had good news but his condition is critical. 
However, we all are hopeful that a miracle will pull him through this. His team of doctors are the best!


----------



## Mindi B

LDM, that is so sweet, but please don't put any more on your plate than is already there!  This is an ongoing issue for my friend's DH and there is no urgency; I do know that you are from a medical family, so any suggestions will be more than welcome if and when you have them to share.  We will all keep hoping for a miracle for your young friend.


----------



## India

Godfrey "rested well" last night, as they say in medical bulletins!  He was ravenous this am but is for every meal.  The boy lives for food.  Very lucky that I knew he'd gotten the choc and called vet and took him in immediately.  

Had senior yoga this am - tired and sore!


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, Godfrey and Henry are indeed brothers under the skin.  Henry is all about the food, too.  Food, and tiny squeaky toys.  Have I mentioned that boy ain't right?  He ain't.


----------



## Mindi B

Today was officially my and DH's 27th anniversary.  Last weekend was our big date, but today we went out to lunch.  Woot.  27 is sort of neither here nor there, but boy, am I attempting to worry DH with talk of what we'll do for number 30!  Mwahahahaha.  Actually, that year will also be a milestone birthday for my DMIL, so we may need to put that event ahead of ours.  Which is fine.  I shall exact my revenge in due time, my pretties.  In.  Due.  Time.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I'm sitting in my girl cave luxuriating in silence with a glass of wine. Just. What. The. Doctor. Ordered.

The first of two huge proposal was submitted today. The pricing, (my stuff) had 40 separate Excel charts with over 50 lines of data each. Parts of the charts were linked to other charts that rolled up the data. Then I had to export the charts into a 40 page MS word doc and had to map that to an editable .pdf.

That was due at 2 pm today. Then I did another proposal that I'd only read the solicitation yesterday. I submitted the technical proposal content, pricing and resumes by 6:30 to my partner org. A colleague wrote most of the technical proposal. Then I gathered up some weekend pricing work (not that much) and emailed it to myself.

Can September come quickly. Pretty please.


----------



## ouija board

EB, your girl cave was completed just in time! You definitely need a place to de-stress after this week. Hope your weekend is quiet and relaxing!


----------



## etoupebirkin

ouija board said:


> EB, your girl cave was completed just in time! You definitely need a place to de-stress after this week. Hope your weekend is quiet and relaxing!



Thanks OB!  it's what I do well. LDM's friend and his family are the ones who truly had the hard week. And the dog stress, too. I have not forgotten my time in the pediatric ICU when my DS was there. It puts life into a whole another perspective.

The difference between that Mom's family and mine is fate, kismet or just dumb luchugs to everyone. 

DD and I are going shopping tomorrow. I owe her. She got an A in Physics 1 and an A- (93) in Physics 2. She gets As, I take her to Neimans and Nordstroms. Seems fair to me--and she never pushes it. We have a great time.


----------



## biscuit1

Etoupe - REFILL !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## India

eb, please make it a policy that you NEVER do work in your Girl Cave!  With all you do, you must have a place to decompress!  I wouldn't have your job for 2 million a year!  

LDM, hope young friend is doing better.  This is just so tragic....

Off to see a client today after rehab.  She takes a LOT of time and then after we've found what she wants, her husband vetoes it - didn't want to spend the money.  Of course, he refuses to set a budget...  I am willing to give her SOME time but not a lot.

Took a couple of small things to my fabulous upholsterer yesterday.  Utter chaos!  They are doing all the upholstery for a redo of a nearby race track (not Churchill Downs), and they just found out this week that they must consolidate their location into one floor, not too.  This woman is the ultimate pack rat and designers leave things there for years (I have a chair that has been there at least 10 years- will make DS retrieve it next week as he is still not ready to have it done - it can live in my garage).  She's a fabulous upholsterer but totally disorganized - they will probably find dinosaurs hidden among her "stuff".  They have to be out of their upstairs space (where all the work is done) by Oct 1.  She can't bear to part with anything and simply must - it all won't fit on one floor.  I have two projects there for DD - need to get DD to make some decisions quickly!


----------



## ouija board

Lobster night came and went quite uneventfully. No stray lobsters climbing off the counter to terrorize the dog, and they all fit in the pot (although I have to admit, the waving claws and legs when I picked them up creeped me out, and I MIGHT have squealed like a little girl..DD thought it was funny). I ended up steaming them, and the meat was really tender and easy to get out. Tonight, I'm using the leftover meat to go in a risotto, yum! I think cooking lobster is kind of like thanksgiving turkey. Lot of production and drama to cook it, prefer what I make with the leftovers better. So ends my lobster adventure. Stay tuned, I think soufflés are next on the list of OB's kitchen adventures (more accurately, kitchen disasters!). 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Luckydogmom

etoupebirkin said:


> Thanks OB!  it's what I do well. LDM's friend and his family are the ones who truly had the hard week. And the dog stress, too. I have not forgotten my time in the pediatric ICU when my DS was there. It puts life into a whole another perspective.
> 
> The difference between that Mom's family and mine is fate, kismet or just dumb luchugs to everyone.
> 
> DD and I are going shopping tomorrow. I owe her. She got an A in Physics 1 and an A- (93) in Physics 2. She gets As, I take her to Neimans and Nordstroms. Seems fair to me--and she never pushes it. We have a great time.



Have a wonderful time shopping with your DD! She sure does deserve a shopping adventure, congratulations to her on her fabulous grades, well done! I hope you also reward yourself for all of your hard work.
Thank you for your thoughtful words as well.


----------



## Luckydogmom

ouija board said:


> Lobster night came and went quite uneventfully. No stray lobsters climbing off the counter to terrorize the dog, and they all fit in the pot (although I have to admit, the waving claws and legs when I picked them up creeped me out, and I MIGHT have squealed like a little girl..DD thought it was funny). I ended up steaming them, and the meat was really tender and easy to get out. Tonight, I'm using the leftover meat to go in a risotto, yum! I think cooking lobster is kind of like thanksgiving turkey. Lot of production and drama to cook it, prefer what I make with the leftovers better. So ends my lobster adventure. Stay tuned, I think soufflés are next on the list of OB's kitchen adventures (more accurately, kitchen disasters!).
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



Woo hoo OB, congratulations on your lobster feast! Risotto sounds like a great way to use the leftover lobster. I also like making lobster Mac n cheese.
How about a fresh corn and lobster soufflé?


----------



## Luckydogmom

India said:


> eb, please make it a policy that you NEVER do work in your Girl Cave!  With all you do, you must have a place to decompress!  I wouldn't have your job for 2 million a year!
> 
> LDM, hope young friend is doing better.  This is just so tragic....
> 
> Off to see a client today after rehab.  She takes a LOT of time and then after we've found what she wants, her husband vetoes it - didn't want to spend the money.  Of course, he refuses to set a budget...  I am willing to give her SOME time but not a lot.
> 
> Took a couple of small things to my fabulous upholsterer yesterday.  Utter chaos!  They are doing all the upholstery for a redo of a nearby race track (not Churchill Downs), and they just found out this week that they must consolidate their location into one floor, not too.  This woman is the ultimate pack rat and designers leave things there for years (I have a chair that has been there at least 10 years- will make DS retrieve it next week as he is still not ready to have it done - it can live in my garage).  She's a fabulous upholsterer but totally disorganized - they will probably find dinosaurs hidden among her "stuff".  They have to be out of their upstairs space (where all the work is done) by Oct 1.  She can't bear to part with anything and simply must - it all won't fit on one floor.  I have two projects there for DD - need to get DD to make some decisions quickly!




Thank you India. This sure has made us pause and count our many blessings. As EB said...kismet.

It sounds to me as though the downsizing may also be kismet for your upholsterer. Maybe it's time for her to go through her things, give away, throw way, etc. I bet she will feel wonderfully organized ( and exhausted)
on October 1!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi B said:


> Today was officially my and DH's 27th anniversary.  Last weekend was our big date, but today we went out to lunch.  Woot.  27 is sort of neither here nor there, but boy, am I attempting to worry DH with talk of what we'll do for number 30!  Mwahahahaha.  Actually, that year will also be a milestone birthday for my DMIL, so we may need to put that event ahead of ours.  Which is fine.  I shall exact my revenge in due time, my pretties.  In.  Due.  Time.



You make me laugh! Happy  anniversary, officially!
Our 30th ( in July) was planned way in advance, some times "life" has a way of getting in the way of our fun plans.
We are still trying to figure out how to celebrate with a get away. 
Because of your DMIL's big birthday maybe you and your DH should celebrate early on your 29th!


----------



## ouija board

Luckydogmom said:


> Woo hoo OB, congratulations on your lobster feast! Risotto sounds like a great way to use the leftover lobster. I also like making lobster Mac n cheese.
> 
> How about a fresh corn and lobster soufflé?




Oooh, sounds good! Love both. I need to brave the waving lobster legs again lobster just to make lobster Mac n cheese. At some point, I do want to try lobster on the grill like you suggested. 

EB, an A in Physics is worth several Neimans shopping trips. I remember how very difficult that class was for me. DH, on the other hand, loved it, but then again, he started out as an engineering major. Kudos to your DD!


----------



## ck21

Quick check in..at the indoor amusement park with hot cars!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Have a great time CK!!


----------



## biscuit1

etoupebirkin said:


> Thanks OB!  it's what I do well. LDM's friend and his family are the ones who truly had the hard week. And the dog stress, too. I have not forgotten my time in the pediatric ICU when my DS was there. It puts life into a whole another perspective.
> 
> The difference between that Mom's family and mine is fate, kismet or just dumb luchugs to everyone.
> 
> DD and I are going shopping tomorrow. I owe her. She got an A in Physics 1 and an A- (93) in Physics 2. She gets As, I take her to Neimans and Nordstroms. Seems fair to me--and she never pushes it. We have a great time.


 
Dear Etoupe, after reading what you accomplished at work yesterday ,it's not surprising that DD is brilliant as well. Hope you had a wonderful day shopping .


----------



## etoupebirkin

Spent the day with DD. It was quite successful. She got some beautiful items. I have the best SA at Nordstroms. He is such a doll. He pulled a bunch of stuff for DD and me. Then he took around to the TopShop and jeans boutiques. DD found her Fall wardrobe. I found two pairs of jeans! Seven for Mankind High Waisted Skinnys are now my go to jeans. They are OMG comfortable. I also found a Rag and Bone skirt.

But most of all, it went to H and got the Jaune Marwari. I've been dying over that color way. It is a warm yellow that looks wonderful on my skin tone, as opposed to Souffre, which looks horrifying on me. It is remarkably beautiful. It is a neutral and pop of color at the same time.

India, I think you're right about the girl cave. I'm hanging out here with Rocket cuddled next to me.

OB, I've made lobsters exactly once. And yes, I screamed when I added the lobsters to the pot. I still remember it vividly, even though it was probably about 30+ years ago.

LDM, Sending that family lots of healing prayers.

CK, give Collin a big hug from his Chat Auntie!

Biscuit,


----------



## etoupebirkin

DD made Shrimp and Grits for dinner. Waiting for Outlander to come on. Life is Good.

I've been waiting for my kids to fix dinner for DH and me. It's so nice. I'm a happy girl.


----------



## ck21

Great day, EB!

This sums up my day...


----------



## ouija board

EB, sounds like a very successful day of shopping! Having a great SA makes a world of a difference when shopping. Of course, it also means a world of pain for my wallet, but I come home with nice things that I'll actually use and wear. I love the Jaune Marwari. I have way more cashmere shawls than I could ever wear, but I'm so tempted by this one..and I'm not one to be drawn to yellows. 

I'm watching Aladdin right now with DD. She chose the movie for movie night, but I'm actually enjoying hearing Robin Williams perform again.

Awwwwww, Hot Cars looks so happy! Looks like you had a great day!


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> Great day, EB!
> 
> This sums up my day...
> View attachment 2721375



OMG cute!!! I just want to give him a hug. 
Sounds like you had a fabulous day too.


----------



## etoupebirkin

ouija board said:


> EB, sounds like a very successful day of shopping! Having a great SA makes a world of a difference when shopping. Of course, it also means a world of pain for my wallet, but I come home with nice things that I'll actually use and wear. I love the Jaune Marwari. I have way more cashmere shawls than I could ever wear, but I'm so tempted by this one..and I'm not one to be drawn to yellows.
> 
> I'm watching Aladdin right now with DD. She chose the movie for movie night, but I'm actually enjoying hearing Robin Williams perform again.
> 
> Awwwwww, Hot Cars looks so happy! Looks like you had a great day!



Yes, a good SA makes all the difference in the world.
After this week, my wallet's saying, "Uncle!" I ordered windows for my house and approved a few more home improvements.

Robin Williams was so good in Aladdin, sigh. He brought so such joy and energy to all his roles.


----------



## csshopper

Nothing compared to ldm's friend, but life has been a bit challenging for DH and me lately. Real estate agents want to show properties without owners present, understandable to not have the distraction of an owner perhaps hovering, but very disruptive to getting any work done and being able to cook when needed. We lost 6 hrs today in different blocks of time. I DO understand it is necessary and, hopefully leads to a buyer, but I'm fatigued! Not helped by my problematic incision. When the stitches were removed last Tuesday there was drainage the doctor initially was not concerned about, but decided to have cultured "just in case." Thank Goodness! First set of culture data yesterday was "heavy staphylococcus aureus" and off I went to the pharmacy for a prescription. This morning the rest of the culture report added "mild Klebsiella pneumonia" bacteria and that one requires a different kind of med, so off to the pharmacy again. Have to add probiotics to offset the double whammy of these two meds. It's over the counter and cost twice the prescription cost. Makes no sense to me. I am really torqued as I was soooooo very careful in treating this incision. The nurse even teased me about the routine I described to her and told me I could have her job.  Evidently not enough.

Recently I had to have a custom back brace made to help with pain from my 59 years of scoliosis, which has worsened in the past year. Thankfully I don't have to wear it all the time since it plays havoc with clothes fitting correctly, only for support when lower back gets too painful from long periods of standing etc. Part of the overall correction also included having shoes modified by increasing my right shoe heel by 1/2". Needed a prescription for this and provided it to the shoemaker identified as "THE man to go to." Well, THE man increased each one by more than a half inch and it took me a bit of time to figure it out because I had been warned there would be an adjustment period as my body rebalanced.  Pulled out a tape measure this morning and went ballistic when I realized what had been causing so much pain lately. I was crooked in the wrong direction. Took all shoes into his shop this afternoon and he initially had the nerve to tell me I didn't know how to measure. Then I pulled out my tape measure and proceeded to show him. All pairs are being remade at his expense, several hundred dollars.

Enough of the medical report. End of rant. Other than feeling old at the moment, I have a very good life and am deeply grateful for it.  

Thank you Peeps for being here!!!!


----------



## csshopper

ck -  just scrolled back and WOW, there was , AKA Hot Cars. He is the VERY best medicine. So glad you had a great day!

eb- your posts brought back the fun I had last week-end with DD and shopping. It is truly a blessing to have children, of all ages, who are fun to be with.

india- hope your DS's visit will be a happy time.  Keep the chocolate hidden. What a scare with Godfrey, so glad it worked out.

ob- craving lobster........

hi to tesi, chanel, biscuit, Mindi, ldm!


----------



## scarletambience

Ladies, I'm going to need your help...I've suddenly become a little obsessed with H homeware. And when I say obsessed, I'm not being dramatic (ha!). What I need help in is the following, I haven't taken any time off work this year (Save for a weekend in Easter) due to a crazy work schedule and am thinking of going to Paris for the winter sale. I read in the H sale thread that they have homeware - and I think this could be fun for me, cold, but fun, nevertheless. Does anyone think this is insane? Flying all the way to Paris to buy H home ware? 

Anyways, I welcome your thoughts if any of you have been to these sales to let me know if I will get some great deals on porcelain, crystal fanfare, boxes, trays, wall paper, cushions and so on. I'm also looking for equestrian riding gear - so yes, again, all the way to Pah-ree for my H indulgence/s. I must be insane, just a little....


----------



## chaneljewel

CSS, I hope you're feeling better!   Take care.  It must be annoying to have to find things to do when your home is being shown, especially when you don't need to be gone.

OB, lobster...how I crave it still since I developed this shellfish allergy.  Lobster, crabs, and scallops were always my favorites):   

Ck, hot cars is so cute!   What an adorable picture.

LDM, is Kirby moved in now?  Has the young man in your neighborhood shown any sign of improvement?

EB, what a wonderful way to celebrate your daughter's success!  Physics is my son's strong subject too...I think you either think that way or not...clearly for me: not...lol.  

Mindi, happy anniversary!   

India, how was the visit?

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## biscuit1

ck21 said:


> Great day, EB!
> 
> This sums up my day...
> View attachment 2721375


 
Adorable !!!!!!!! What a smile.  It is 7:30 AM here and you have probably made my day if not the following week !


----------



## Mindi B

csshopper, argh!  Is your leg painful?  Those sound like a fearsome array of opportunistic infections; hope the treatments work fast.  I have scoliosis, too.  Fortunately mine seems to be relatively minor and has never been treated, though you surely can see the asymmetry and my right pants leg always looks too short because my right hip is pushed out by the curvature.  That orthotics maker. . . grrrr.  I would have wanted to make him eat the dang lifts.  Glad you went in with that tape measure and made him eat his words, at least.  You have enough going on with your house sale and don't need physical challenges--feel better soon.
ck, Collin has the most wonderful, mischievous smile!  Such a doll.  And you do so much fun stuff with him; you are an awesome mom.
EB, I wanna go to Nordstrom with you.  I got A's, too, eons ago!    Seriously, you and your kids have such wonderful relationships.  Your love and appreciation and just plain enjoyment of one another comes through loud and clear.  It's lovely to witness.
Much love to all the Peeps, and continuing vibes for those in need of support and healing.


----------



## ck21

biscuit1 said:


> Adorable !!!!!!!! What a smile.  It is 7:30 AM here and you have probably made my day if not the following week !




You made my day, biscuit!


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> csshopper, argh!  Is your leg painful?  Those sound like a fearsome array of opportunistic infections; hope the treatments work fast.  I have scoliosis, too.  Fortunately mine seems to be relatively minor and has never been treated, though you surely can see the asymmetry and my right pants leg always looks too short because my right hip is pushed out by the curvature.  That orthotics maker. . . grrrr.  I would have wanted to make him eat the dang lifts.  Glad you went in with that tape measure and made him eat his words, at least.  You have enough going on with your house sale and don't need physical challenges--feel better soon.
> ck, Collin has the most wonderful, mischievous smile!  Such a doll.  And you do so much fun stuff with him; you are an awesome mom.
> EB, I wanna go to Nordstrom with you.  I got A's, too, eons ago!    Seriously, you and your kids have such wonderful relationships.  Your love and appreciation and just plain enjoyment of one another comes through loud and clear.  It's lovely to witness.
> Much love to all the Peeps, and continuing vibes for those in need of support and healing.




I also have mild scoliosis.  Never knew until I was getting the epidural and the anesthesiologist mentioned it!


----------



## ck21

csshopper said:


> Nothing compared to ldm's friend, but life has been a bit challenging for DH and me lately. Real estate agents want to show properties without owners present, understandable to not have the distraction of an owner perhaps hovering, but very disruptive to getting any work done and being able to cook when needed. We lost 6 hrs today in different blocks of time. I DO understand it is necessary and, hopefully leads to a buyer, but I'm fatigued! Not helped by my problematic incision. When the stitches were removed last Tuesday there was drainage the doctor initially was not concerned about, but decided to have cultured "just in case." Thank Goodness! First set of culture data yesterday was "heavy staphylococcus aureus" and off I went to the pharmacy for a prescription. This morning the rest of the culture report added "mild Klebsiella pneumonia" bacteria and that one requires a different kind of med, so off to the pharmacy again. Have to add probiotics to offset the double whammy of these two meds. It's over the counter and cost twice the prescription cost. Makes no sense to me. I am really torqued as I was soooooo very careful in treating this incision. The nurse even teased me about the routine I described to her and told me I could have her job.  Evidently not enough.
> 
> Recently I had to have a custom back brace made to help with pain from my 59 years of scoliosis, which has worsened in the past year. Thankfully I don't have to wear it all the time since it plays havoc with clothes fitting correctly, only for support when lower back gets too painful from long periods of standing etc. Part of the overall correction also included having shoes modified by increasing my right shoe heel by 1/2". Needed a prescription for this and provided it to the shoemaker identified as "THE man to go to." Well, THE man increased each one by more than a half inch and it took me a bit of time to figure it out because I had been warned there would be an adjustment period as my body rebalanced.  Pulled out a tape measure this morning and went ballistic when I realized what had been causing so much pain lately. I was crooked in the wrong direction. Took all shoes into his shop this afternoon and he initially had the nerve to tell me I didn't know how to measure. Then I pulled out my tape measure and proceeded to show him. All pairs are being remade at his expense, several hundred dollars.
> 
> Enough of the medical report. End of rant. Other than feeling old at the moment, I have a very good life and am deeply grateful for it.
> 
> Thank you Peeps for being here!!!!




Healing vibes, CSS!


----------



## ouija board

scarletambience said:


> Ladies, I'm going to need your help...I've suddenly become a little obsessed with H homeware. And when I say obsessed, I'm not being dramatic (ha!). What I need help in is the following, I haven't taken any time off work this year (Save for a weekend in Easter) due to a crazy work schedule and am thinking of going to Paris for the winter sale. I read in the H sale thread that they have homeware - and I think this could be fun for me, cold, but fun, nevertheless. Does anyone think this is insane? Flying all the way to Paris to buy H home ware?
> 
> Anyways, I welcome your thoughts if any of you have been to these sales to let me know if I will get some great deals on porcelain, crystal fanfare, boxes, trays, wall paper, cushions and so on. I'm also looking for equestrian riding gear - so yes, again, all the way to Pah-ree for my H indulgence/s. I must be insane, just a little....




I don't think you're insane at all! A trip to Paris, good food, Hermes on sale..what could be wrong with that! It sounds like you need a little break, anyway. 

CSS, how frustrating after you'd been so careful with the incision. You certainly don't need the added stress, having a house on the market is stressful enough!


----------



## Luckydogmom

CSS, I am so sorry for all you are going through. Having to deal with all of this at once has got to be completely exhausting. I hope your new meds will take care of the infection and any pain quickly. Ugh, insult upon injury and so frustrating. 
Your cobbler had better fix your shoes at his expense, that was one bad mistake. If it had gone unnoticed by you much longer it could have caused your back very serious harm!
Hugs to you and wish I lived closer so you could hang out here while your home is being shown

EB, what a great day of shopping for you and your DD! You both deserve every once of fun as a reward for your hard work! And homemade dinner to complete your day?? You are one lucky gal!

CK, Hot Cars is so darn adorable, what a perfect photo to fit his nick name! Does he know we call him this?

Chanel, Thanks for asking, no news about our dear friend. Sadly, he is still in a coma.

Kirby moves into his dorm one week from today. All of his friends leave this week as well. 
Our hearts are heavy with emotion, especially Kirby's. He just doesn't feel right being excited, understandably. 
He is now having huge second thoughts about playing polo. He is worried about injuries. He has had many in the past but this is now heavy on his mind. I can't blame him.
We want him to be happy, if he decides not to play we will stand by his decision 100%.
Focusing more on academics isn't a bad thing after all.

Happy Sunday...


----------



## Mindi B

This is an especially hard thing for a young person to process, I think.  As we age we learn that bad things just happen sometimes.  It's sad and scary and unfair, but we do lose our sense that we and those we love are somehow impervious to injury and illness.  But one of the joys--and dangers--of being young is that most young folks have yet to be touched too closely by pain and mortality.  So coming face to face with it in a fellow young person is particularly unexpected, unprecedented, and upsetting.  I hope Kirby can keep his friend in his thoughts while still allowing his own life to move forward. Hugs to you all.


----------



## India

Oh my!  SO much going on with the Chat peeps!  

I have scoliosis, too!  Good grief - how funny that so many of us have this!  I have a slight "widow's hump" but strength training  of core and back muscles does help my posture and that helps the scoliosis.  I didn't know there was a back brace for adults!  I'd love something that allowed me to walk/stand for longer periods of time!  Just cooking dinner can cause my back to ache.

Hot Cars is so darned cute - that smile!

Boys of Kirby's age are very complicated.  I really think the only serious injury risk of water polo is shoulder damage, at least that was so for my son.  He used to have to ice his shoulders each time he was out of the goal at games.  I'll have to ask him if it bothers him today - he's never mentioned it.  Perhaps Kirby is worried about competing on a college level?  One has been great in HS but then so have ALL the players on the team.  Playing on a team ones freshman year is a great way to make friends and feel a part of a group until one is more settled socially.  DD rowed crew her freshman year at Cornell - had never seen a scull before.  She really enjoyed the group of girls - all just terrific and great students as well.  She dropped out in the fall of sophomore year as she had ROTC, school and a boyfriend and something had to give and it was crew.  She said that all the time in the tanks was supposed to build up her thigh muscles and instead, she just got thinner and thinner - was never going to be very good at it but no regrets about doing it - would love to have the time to row recreationally now, but does not.

I remember taking DD to Cornell.  She had spent the summer working in Maine, so I picked her up there and we drove to Boston and then the next day to Ithaca.  The entire drive to Ithaca, she moaned and lambasted me for letting her make the decision to go to an Ivy League school - she thought she was completely out of her league academically and was going to humiliate herself - you get the drift.  It made that 6 hr drive SO pleasant...NOT!  It was just a very bad case of nerves and self-doubt.  She was fine by the time I left her - had met a girl from Cincinnati who was also going out for crew.  They became best friends and were in one another's weddings!

POURING here today!  I feel guilty complaining about it when CA is so terribly dry, but I detest doing errands in the rain and must go to the store today to prepare for DS and grandchildren tomorrow AM.  Unfortunately, it's supposed to be hot, humid and rainy all week.  I told DS he did NOT need to send Kuala Lumpur's weather here!  He'll feel right at home!

Washing dog crate pads in preparation for Friday's trip to Cincinnati.  GAWD!  They should both be bald, there is so much hair on those pads - disgusting!


----------



## csshopper

Mistikat, please indulge me one last medical post for my fellow scoliosis sufferers? It's a positive message.

First of all, for any "senior" Peeps, Medicare paid the $1700. cost of the custom brace. It will not cure anything, too late for that, but it definitely does support and ease the pain. The process is what I want to tell you about. The orthotist had me pull on a stretchy tube that clung to every little bulge. I stood with my arms outstretched at shoulder level. She had a scanning device  which she attached to her lap top. I stood and watched her computer screen as she used the hand held scanner to scan the portions of my body to be braced. Then I saw the full 360 degree drawing of what it would look like. Just like an architect's Computer Assisted Drafting. The completed brace is a solid plastic shell (I call it my " turtle") lined in foam and fastened by two heavy duty velcro straps pulled tight to fit. A minor adjustment or two had to be made at my fitting, but basically it was perfect.  She also took multiple body measurements with me standing and lying down. I had to lay down for 5 minutes so that "everything will relax" (boy, did it ever!) because the measurements between prone and upright are significant. For best fit I have to put it on, lay down, and then fasten it.  Second best is putting it on, then standing, back against a wall, to be able to push against the wall for leverage to get the most snug fit.

india, exercise IS the best medicine, you are a smart lady. I know I'm cranky lately because I can't do my regular work out until my leg heals. I'm normally in the gym with a personal trainer 3x a week with weights and resistance and 2x a week in an aerobics and stretching class. Am forbidden by the surgeon to do any lower body work until the leg heals and it's frustrating.


----------



## Birdonce

Scarletambience, while I can't comment on the h sale, we went to Paris in February (a funny story, we were supposed to be in Egypt (I already was) and then the Arab Spring happened outside my hotel window so we had to change our plans a bit!) it was bitterly cold, but the tourist attractions were not terribly crowded. Just bring very warm clothes and plan more taxis, less walking.


----------



## Mindi B

Me three for the benefits of exercise on scoliosis.  My yoga instructor is convinced he can "cure" my scoliosis (which I don't believe for a minute); however, certainly strengthening the back muscles and increasing spinal flexibility is a good idea!  css, you usually do a LOT in the gym!  Dang!  I need to do more prolonged and more aggressive aerobics, but I hate to be out of breath. . . .  I also need to do more weight training.  I use the TRX system, which uses your own body weight as the resistance.  Pretty cool device.
Today I tried to organize my lipsticks by color.  I have, by almost actual count, 74 quadrillion lipsticks.  There is something SERIOUSLY wrong with me.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Me three for the benefits of exercise on scoliosis.  My yoga instructor is convinced he can "cure" my scoliosis (which I don't believe for a minute); however, certainly strengthening the back muscles and increasing spinal flexibility is a good idea!  css, you usually do a LOT in the gym!  Dang!  I need to do more prolonged and more aggressive aerobics, but I hate to be out of breath. . . .  I also need to do more weight training.  I use the TRX system, which uses your own body weight as the resistance.  Pretty cool device.
> Today I tried to organize my lipsticks by color.  I have, by almost actual count, 74 quadrillion lipsticks.  There is something SERIOUSLY wrong with me.



Nothing wrong with you!!!! And you must have a killer smile!  

I'm going to sound weird, but I miss not being able to do squats and lunges. TRX is way cool, we use it for part of my training. Several years ago I took my trainer to meet with me and a Physical Therapist at my Health Care Facility to affirm that what we did in the gym was good for me. Lots of variety in the workouts which make them fun.

On another topic, your post this morning about young people and adversity was just plain excellent and insightful.


----------



## Mindi B

:shame:  Thank you, css.


----------



## tesi

css-  healing vibes to you-  sounds as if you did everything right and in spite of it all you had issues.  simply cannot control some medical troubles that crop up&#8230;.
ck-  hot cars is too cute.  makes me miss the little ones
ldm- continuing to keep your family friend in my thoughts and prayers.  and you as well as you send your sweet baby off to college.  transitions are difficult all round-parents and the child.
try to keep in close contact-  we are big text message people here.  no one feels an intrusion-you can answer at your own leisure but know someone is thinking of you. 

love to all-  some personal drama in our township.  we know we are in the right camp on the issue in question- but small town gossips are awful.  funny i knew the woman in question was not an upstanding person when i met her years ago-  and this was confirmed to me in no uncertain terms today.  we are neighbors unfortunately.  need to hold my head high.  right is right.  

happy beginning of the week-  may it be full of peace and joy.


----------



## Millicat

Mindi B said:


> Me three for the benefits of exercise on scoliosis.  My yoga instructor is convinced he can "cure" my scoliosis (which I don't believe for a minute); however, certainly strengthening the back muscles and increasing spinal flexibility is a good idea!  css, you usually do a LOT in the gym!  Dang!  I need to do more prolonged and more aggressive aerobics, but I hate to be out of breath. . . .  I also need to do more weight training.  I use the TRX system, which uses your own body weight as the resistance.  Pretty cool device.
> Today I tried to organize my lipsticks by color.  I have, by almost actual count, 74 quadrillion lipsticks.  There is something SERIOUSLY wrong with me.



I too am a lipstick junkie


----------



## ouija board

Ah, lipstick..I have way too many of them in very very similar shades rolling around in my makeup drawer. And "gift with purchase" sized mascara. I refuse to buy a full size tube of mascara, but I'll buy three lipsticks in order to get the gift with purchase that comes with free mascara, lol!


----------



## Mindi B

I am not alone!  Yay, Millicat, fellow lipstick lover!  And OB, I know, what is the allure of the "gift with purchase"?  It is irresistible.  I always tell myself I'll use the little sample sizes when I travel:  I would have to hit the road now and stay gone for three years to use all those wee cosmetics.
And the week begins. . . .


----------



## Mindi B

tesi, good luck with your local conflict.  It is miserable to be at odds with a neighbor, but I know you will behave with grace and dignity, as always.
css, hope those meds are kicking in and your wound is being properly responsive.


----------



## tesi

Mindi-  I need to know lipstick girl-  how do I get lipstick to stay on???
One of the great mysteries of life.  Doesn't matter what I use.   Within an hour or so it's gone.  Poof.  
Tried the creme de la creme of lipstick-  tom ford.  It's worse than many others.  
So far ysl is my fav.  Any tips?


----------



## Mindi B

I've found that lipstick bases actually do help.  I'll check my cupboard and see what I'm using now to "prep" the lip before the color goes on.  It isn't completely successful, but it improves things a bit.  Or, have people on hand at all times to rush in, touch up the makeup and fluff the hair every five minutes.  Spendy, but golly! works like a charm.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi B said:


> This is an especially hard thing for a young person to process, I think.  As we age we learn that bad things just happen sometimes.  It's sad and scary and unfair, but we do lose our sense that we and those we love are somehow impervious to injury and illness.  But one of the joys--and dangers--of being young is that most young folks have yet to be touched too closely by pain and mortality.  So coming face to face with it in a fellow young person is particularly unexpected, unprecedented, and upsetting.  I hope Kirby can keep his friend in his thoughts while still allowing his own life to move forward. Hugs to you all.



Mindi this is wonderful, thank you. I plan on sharing this with Kirby, I know he will also appreciate your wise words of encouragement.. Seriously, I thank you 
XO Lip stick smooches to you, I am also far too guilty of having too many. To top it off, my favorite is from Target, it's really all I use or need. Guess I need to also clear out that drawer.


----------



## Luckydogmom

tesi said:


> css-  healing vibes to you-  sounds as if you did everything right and in spite of it all you had issues.  simply cannot control some medical troubles that crop up.
> ck-  hot cars is too cute.  makes me miss the little ones
> ldm- continuing to keep your family friend in my thoughts and prayers.  and you as well as you send your sweet baby off to college.  transitions are difficult all round-parents and the child.
> try to keep in close contact-  we are big text message people here.  no one feels an intrusion-you can answer at your own leisure but know someone is thinking of you.
> 
> love to all-  some personal drama in our township.  we know we are in the right camp on the issue in question- but small town gossips are awful.  funny i knew the woman in question was not an upstanding person when i met her years ago-  and this was confirmed to me in no uncertain terms today.  we are neighbors unfortunately.  need to hold my head high.  right is right.
> 
> happy beginning of the week-  may it be full of peace and joy.



Thank you Tesi!! I so appreciate your kindness and support. You are right, transitions are difficult. This one has unfortunately become a complicated transition, your understanding and the kindness shown here sure helps! XO
Township drama is awful! Is it drama that your writer son could possibly turn into a book?
Keep holding your head high!


----------



## Luckydogmom

India, have a wonderful time with your son and DGS's this week. I hope the rain lets up a bit for you, maybe box it up and send it our way

Kirby's concern about playing polo in college doesn't have anything to do with a fear of not being able to compete at a college level.  He has been injured over the past eight years, broken hand, broken wrist, teeth loosened, a hernia and a concussion. ( Not to mention the bullying by horrible teammates in HS)  Dealing with the serious injury that his dear friend sustained has made him "ponder life" on a far greater level. The completion isn't on his mind, it's much more than that. It's "life"
All kids deal with things in different ways. We are giving Kirby as much emotional space as he needs this week. The decision is his to make and we will support him 100%. He will be just fine once he arrives. Polo player or not, I know he will have an amazing college experience. He has already bonded with his roommates and other students as well, no worries here.  Thank you for your concern


----------



## Mindi B

LDM:   And hugs to Kirby, too.  Only he can decide whether water polo is worth the risk of injury, but of course just walking down the street carries the risk of injury! (Or is that just for me? )  It's a cost/benefit analysis, and he'll reach the right decision for himself.  He is lucky in having such a supportive family: you guys make a great family team.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi B said:


> LDM:   And hugs to Kirby, too.  Only he can decide whether water polo is worth the risk of injury, but of course just walking down the street carries the risk of injury! (Or is that just for me? )  It's a cost/benefit analysis, and he'll reach the right decision for himself.  He is lucky in having such a supportive family: you guys make a great family team.



Ugh Mindi, sobbing here. thank you  !!
Yep, that pretty much sums up how he is feeling. He doesn't want to have water polo for a career so these other factors are now very important to him. We shall see.


----------



## Mindi B

Don't cry, sweetie!  Kirby is going to have all sorts of challenging experiences coming his way, and you and his dad and his siblings will be there to back him up.  There are relatively few decisions in life that are So Huge that they can't be tweaked and corrected.  He'll figure this out.  And he's got the right foundation--that's huge.


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> I am not alone! Yay, Millicat, fellow lipstick lover! And OB, I know, what is the allure of the "gift with purchase"? It is irresistible. I always tell myself I'll use the little sample sizes when I travel: I would have to hit the road now and stay gone for three years to use all those wee cosmetics.
> And the week begins. . . .


 
Mindi , would you happen to have a nail polish collection as well ? Can't imagine I'm the only one.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Many years ago when our oldest two DS's were in HS we spent many long hours at the cross country races. Both boys ran all four years.
We loved watching our boys run and were supportive of the entire team. We always stayed for every race until the final runner crosses the line. We saved the loudest cheers for the final runner. They all ran the same distance but for some reason the final person to cross the finish line was always my "hero" of the day. A few times at the beginning it was one of our DS's!  One boy in particular had a tough time running his first few years. I never met his parents or knew if they even came to watch him run.
Cheering for him was always fun because he would actually turn and wave, always with a big smile.
Well, today this handsome young man showed up at our home. I hardly recognized him in a suit and tie, so dapper. He handed me a gift and explained that he made a promise to himself years ago that he would thank me one day for always cheering him on even though he was usually close to last or last.
He said he remembers looking for me out of habit at each race, said I always carried a Starbucks cup.
He gave me a beautiful Nike jacket, and a Starbucks gift card. He now works in the corporate level for Nike...go figure. He also told me that his parents never watched him run, not even one race. Both were too busy, all four years.
I just felt like sharing this because it shows how important it is in life to cheer for others, you never know how much they might be needing it.
All smiles here for this surprise visit today...


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi B said:


> Don't cry, sweetie!  Kirby is going to have all sorts of challenging experiences coming his way, and you and his dad and his siblings will be there to back him up.  There are relatively few decisions in life that are So Huge that they can't be tweaked and corrected.  He'll figure this out.  And he's got the right foundation--that's huge.



You are now Aunt Mindi to Kirby. Be ready this weekend to help me move him into the dorms!
He loved your words of wisdom


----------



## Mindi B

LDM, what an absolutely amazing and wonderful story.  You are SO RIGHT--we just never know when what seems to us to be a small act of kindness can have a huge impact on someone.  As can a small act of cruelty.  I know which I'd rather practice (er, it's kindness, in case there was any doubt. )
I am honored to be Kirby's Aunt Mindi!  I am delighted if my comments made some sense to him and offered a slightly different perspective.  Thanks to your sharing over the past few years, he has a permanent place in my heart!


----------



## Mindi B

biscuit1 said:


> Mindi , would you happen to have a nail polish collection as well ? Can't imagine I'm the only one.



I do have a respectable number of polishes, biscuit, but, probably fortunately, I have nasty, weak, wobbly nails and so am not as "into" polishes as I am lipsticks.  Not that my old lips are all that fab, either, but they are at least better than my nails.  But no, you are not alone!   I know lots of ladies have healthy nail polish collections, and why not?  It makes more sense to have 15 different colors of nail polish than 15 different lipsticks in similar shades of rosy pink, as I do.


----------



## Mindi B

Just an observation:  Today a whole bunch of people apparently decided to stick their heads firmly up their *sses and then get behind the wheels of their cars.  What the heck?!  It was like a "how not to drive" seminar out there today.


----------



## biscuit1

LDM, what a difference you made in this young man's life and that he let you know how much it was appreciated is terrific. I hope you realize how much all of your family and friends  (that you so generously share) ups and downs are important life lessons to the audience  here at  "The Chat ".


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> Just an observation: Today a whole bunch of people apparently decided to stick their heads firmly up their *sses and then get behind the wheels of their cars. What the heck?! It was like a "how not to drive" seminar out there today.


 
Some days it is like the old west out there and it couldn't hurt to have someone riding shotgun !   Shotgun as in lookout not eliminate.


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> I do have a respectable number of polishes, biscuit, but, probably fortunately, I have nasty, weak, wobbly nails and so am not as "into" polishes as I am lipsticks. Not that my old lips are all that fab, either, but they are at least better than my nails. But no, you are not alone! I know lots of ladies have healthy nail polish collections, and why not? It makes more sense to have 15 different colors of nail polish than 15 different lipsticks in similar shades of rosy pink, as I do.


 
I had same nails as you describe yours and bought Deborah Lippmann Hard Rock hydrating hardener. What a difference !
I can relate to multiple shades of polish and war paint.


----------



## Mindi B

You know, I could certainly stand to harden my nails, but as well as being soft, they have wide, fan-shaped nail beds (NOT attractive) and they sort of wave--that is, bend and curve asymmetrically at their tips--so that there is no way to file them into any shape that looks even from all angles.  It's sort of hard to describe, but they are extremely odd nails.  I've decided that overall they are better unpolished and short, so as to draw as little attention as possible.  My polishes are pretty much reserved for my toenails, which are at least mostly normal in appearance.  Mostly.  Though my littlest toes are a bit eccentric.  I won't go into details.  You're welcome.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Just an observation:  Today a whole bunch of people apparently decided to stick their heads firmly up their *sses and then get behind the wheels of their cars.  What the heck?!  It was like a "how not to drive" seminar out there today.




Wait, that's how it is every day around here! I need someone riding shotgun to be an extra set of eyes, and preferably someone not strapped into a car seat (the cushioned throne, as DH calls it) belting out Frozen songs 

LDM, what a lovely surprise! It's a reminder in this day and age that good deeds don't always go unnoticed, even if it takes a few years. I'm so glad this young man came by to see you today and put a smile on your face at a time when you need one most. 

Biscuit, I have a sizeable nail polish collection, too. It's easier to justify overbuying polish since I can wear two different colors at one time (toes and fingers). Or, if I'm adventurous, 20 different colors at one time!


----------



## ck21

Luckydogmom said:


> Many years ago when our oldest two DS's were in HS we spent many long hours at the cross country races. Both boys ran all four years.
> We loved watching our boys run and were supportive of the entire team. We always stayed for every race until the final runner crosses the line. We saved the loudest cheers for the final runner. They all ran the same distance but for some reason the final person to cross the finish line was always my "hero" of the day. A few times at the beginning it was one of our DS's! One boy in particular had a tough time running his first few years. I never met his parents or knew if they even came to watch him run.
> Cheering for him was always fun because he would actually turn and wave, always with a big smile.
> Well, today this handsome young man showed up at our home. I hardly recognized him in a suit and tie, so dapper. He handed me a gift and explained that he made a promise to himself years ago that he would thank me one day for always cheering him on even though he was usually close to last or last.
> He said he remembers looking for me out of habit at each race, said I always carried a Starbucks cup.
> He gave me a beautiful Nike jacket, and a Starbucks gift card. He now works in the corporate level for Nike...go figure. He also told me that his parents never watched him run, not even one race. Both were too busy, all four years.
> I just felt like sharing this because it shows how important it is in life to cheer for others, you never know how much they might be needing it.
> All smiles here for this surprise visit today...


 
This gave me goosebumps!!  What a wonderful thing you did for him and vice versa!

Thinking of you and Kirby as he prepares for college.  It's such an exciting and scary time.


----------



## nycmom

Luckydogmom said:


> Many years ago when our oldest two DS's were in HS we spent many long hours at the cross country races. Both boys ran all four years.
> We loved watching our boys run and were supportive of the entire team. We always stayed for every race until the final runner crosses the line. We saved the loudest cheers for the final runner. They all ran the same distance but for some reason the final person to cross the finish line was always my "hero" of the day. A few times at the beginning it was one of our DS's!  One boy in particular had a tough time running his first few years. I never met his parents or knew if they even came to watch him run.
> Cheering for him was always fun because he would actually turn and wave, always with a big smile.
> Well, today this handsome young man showed up at our home. I hardly recognized him in a suit and tie, so dapper. He handed me a gift and explained that he made a promise to himself years ago that he would thank me one day for always cheering him on even though he was usually close to last or last.
> He said he remembers looking for me out of habit at each race, said I always carried a Starbucks cup.
> He gave me a beautiful Nike jacket, and a Starbucks gift card. He now works in the corporate level for Nike...go figure. He also told me that his parents never watched him run, not even one race. Both were too busy, all four years.
> I just felt like sharing this because it shows how important it is in life to cheer for others, you never know how much they might be needing it.
> All smiles here for this surprise visit today...



Please pardon the interruption...I am not a regular poster on this thread but I have often eavesdropped because I truly love the camaraderie you all share...I hope you wont mind but I just wanted to thank you for sharing this story.  It made me cry for so many reasons...because my son is usually that last runner...because I am reading tpf while sitting at my mothers side as she sleeps in hospice care...but mostly because it is just so beautiful to know there are people like you and what a difference you made for this young man. Thank you for giving me comfort and hope tonight. I will keep your son and his friend in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> tesi, good luck with your local conflict.  It is miserable to be at odds with a neighbor, but I know you will behave with grace and dignity, as always.
> css, hope those meds are kicking in and your wound is being properly responsive.



Mindi, thank you. Still kind of icky today, but when one has cleaned up after herkin dogs (Cocoa included, at 3AM a week ago, in the middle of the bed) it's not so bad!


----------



## ck21

Nycmom--  many hugs and much love to you.  Imagine us by your side as you sit beside your mother.


----------



## csshopper

ldm, the beautiful story you shared with us brought tears to my eyes. We sometimes never learn the impact we've had on others. Your support and encouragement for him was you being you, (caring, loving,  sensitive, compassionate,) and what a tremendous impact you had.


----------



## tesi

ldm- what a wonderful act of kindness.  sometimes the simplest acts are the most remembered and treasured.  celebrations of all life's moments-  what a lesson.  how lovely of him to come by and visit you.  you do the same for us here-  lift and hold us up.  we love you for it.

nycmom-  my thoughts are with you.  i sat in your seat only a little over 2 years ago- and this beautiful group was my solace and my strength.  the last few months i spent with my mom were a mix of emotions.  exhausting, hilarious, sad, and joyful- sometimes bouncing from one emotion to another in a snap.  may you find comfort and peace.  xo

hugs to all-  how lucky are we.


----------



## Birdonce

Luckydogmom said:


> Many years ago when our oldest two DS's were in HS we spent many long hours at the cross country races. Both boys ran all four years.
> We loved watching our boys run and were supportive of the entire team. We always stayed for every race until the final runner crosses the line. We saved the loudest cheers for the final runner. They all ran the same distance but for some reason the final person to cross the finish line was always my "hero" of the day. A few times at the beginning it was one of our DS's!  One boy in particular had a tough time running his first few years. I never met his parents or knew if they even came to watch him run.
> Cheering for him was always fun because he would actually turn and wave, always with a big smile.
> Well, today this handsome young man showed up at our home. I hardly recognized him in a suit and tie, so dapper. He handed me a gift and explained that he made a promise to himself years ago that he would thank me one day for always cheering him on even though he was usually close to last or last.
> He said he remembers looking for me out of habit at each race, said I always carried a Starbucks cup.
> He gave me a beautiful Nike jacket, and a Starbucks gift card. He now works in the corporate level for Nike...go figure. He also told me that his parents never watched him run, not even one race. Both were too busy, all four years.
> I just felt like sharing this because it shows how important it is in life to cheer for others, you never know how much they might be needing it.
> All smiles here for this surprise visit today...



I love this. My mother never could make it to any of my academic events (working single mom) and every now and then it would pain me not to have someone to watch. Lovely that you were able to support that boy when his parents couldn't:wouldn't! Blessings.


----------



## Birdonce

Nycmom, thoughts and prayers with you and your mom.


----------



## Mindi B

nycmom, we are glad you are here, whether you post or not.  As others have said, many women on this thread  know the path you are walking.  Our thoughts will be with you, and please do share with us if you feel like it.  We cover it all on Chat, from silly to serious, so nothing is out of place!


----------



## India

nycmom, you will always have the support of the Chat peeps.  Many have gone through the same thing, and at my age, I realize that in a few years, my own children will go through this with me.  I hope I'm lucky enough that they will be as caring as you are for your mother.

ldm, you are a remarkable woman and that young man is VERY remarkable!  It just shows us that the smallest act of kindness does not go unnoticed and might well make an enormous difference in the life of the recipient.  My oldest two grandsons have also run XC and I love the way everyone stays and cheers for the slowest child.  It's a life lesson for them that sometimes just FINISHING the game is as important as winning.

Ended up here with everyone for dinner last night - I'm no longer used to this!  Thank God I had the other half of a beef tenderloin frozen and saved for just such an occasion - took it out of the freezer Sun.  SO easy and quick to cook.  Fresh corn and wonderful sliced tomatoes (they seem especially good this year), and we had dinner.  

Meltdown at bedtime by DGC over where they were to sleep.  My DS then fussed at me that it was FREEZING upstairs and I must turn up the AC.  I stood my ground and told him that there was both a thick down comforter and a mohair afghan on the bed and that the other DGC slept under that comfortably in the dead of winter with the heat turned off upstairs and a window open in my room.  DGD is still asleep - they always sleep better/longer in a cold room.  Then DS complained that it was TOO warm downstairs.  Some children just can't be pleased....

Off to rehab this AM - don't know what they are doing but I'm sure they will figure it out.  DS is 44 and even though he's never truly lived here (went to boarding school the fall we moved here), he surely can find his way around.  I miss rehab only for doctor's app'ts and rarely then!

Have to crate the dogs in the basement as DS wants nothing to do with them when I'm not here.  He says they're not "real dogs" like a Golden is.  Sometimes I wonder about that boy...  DGD LOVES them!  

Onward and upward!


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, family get-togethers.  Living proof that ya can't please all of the people all of the time.  I say: your house, your rules (temperature, foodstuffs, sleeping arrangements, etc.).  Also, your dogs.  I'm sure DS didn't mean any insult about the cavs, but still, ouch.  Small dawgz are totally real, dude!  From one who knows!  India, strength to you.


----------



## ck21

And the countdown is on...Thursday morning I leave for Vancouver to run a half marathon on Saturday.  It's not gonna be pretty!  Hoping there is still someone at the finish line when I get there!


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> And the countdown is on...Thursday morning I leave for Vancouver to run a half marathon on Saturday.  It's not gonna be pretty!  Hoping there is still someone at the finish line when I get there!



ck- Not to worry, all the Chat Peeps will be there in spirit at the finish line waiting to hear the outcome.


----------



## Suncatcher

Luckydogmom said:


> Many years ago when our oldest two DS's were in HS we spent many long hours at the cross country races. Both boys ran all four years.
> We loved watching our boys run and were supportive of the entire team. We always stayed for every race until the final runner crosses the line. We saved the loudest cheers for the final runner. They all ran the same distance but for some reason the final person to cross the finish line was always my "hero" of the day. A few times at the beginning it was one of our DS's!  One boy in particular had a tough time running his first few years. I never met his parents or knew if they even came to watch him run.
> Cheering for him was always fun because he would actually turn and wave, always with a big smile.
> Well, today this handsome young man showed up at our home. I hardly recognized him in a suit and tie, so dapper. He handed me a gift and explained that he made a promise to himself years ago that he would thank me one day for always cheering him on even though he was usually close to last or last.
> He said he remembers looking for me out of habit at each race, said I always carried a Starbucks cup.
> He gave me a beautiful Nike jacket, and a Starbucks gift card. He now works in the corporate level for Nike...go figure. He also told me that his parents never watched him run, not even one race. Both were too busy, all four years.
> I just felt like sharing this because it shows how important it is in life to cheer for others, you never know how much they might be needing it.
> All smiles here for this surprise visit today...


I lurk on this thread. Maybe I have posted once, but probably not. I just chanced upon this story. What a beautiful story. Brought tears to my eyes. Blessings to you.


----------



## Suncatcher

ck21 said:


> And the countdown is on...Thursday morning I leave for Vancouver to run a half marathon on Saturday.  It's not gonna be pretty!  Hoping there is still someone at the finish line when I get there!


Best of luck. The half marathon distance is a wonderful distance to run.


----------



## Mindi B

ck!!!!! Go, ck, go!!!!!  Just entering the dang thing is an accomplishment.  Wish we each all be standing along the course with big, embarrassing signs to cheer you on, but as css says, we'll be there in spirit!  Will you have any time to wander around Vancouver (at a walking pace)?  It's a lovely city.  And there's an Hermes. . . .


----------



## Suncatcher

Yes do walk around Vancouver. It is a beautiful city, especially in the summer!  Great sushi too!!


----------



## ck21

MrsJDS said:


> Best of luck. The half marathon distance is a wonderful distance to run.


 
Thank you!  Are you a runner?  I don't know if I really qualify as a runner, except under the definition of "I run, so I am a runner".  I run with the dog a couple of times a week.  Not far, not fast.  However, having heard wonderful things about Vancouver and this particular race, I decided to use my frequent flier miles and go!


----------



## ouija board

A half marathon?? My hat's off to you, Ck! When you round the turn for home, imagine all of us lining the street cheering you on and doing the wave! 

Nycmom, you're definitely not alone here when it comes to parents in hospice. I hope today is a good day for you and your mom.

MrsJDS, Birdonce, welcome to Chat, nice to see you here!


----------



## biscuit1

ck21 said:


> Thank you! Are you a runner? I don't know if I really qualify as a runner, except under the definition of "I run, so I am a runner". I run with the dog a couple of times a week. Not far, not fast. However, having heard wonderful things about Vancouver and this particular race, I decided to use my frequent flier miles and go!


  Good Luck !! I give you a lot of credit to pack up and fly to go run somewhere. Very cool.


----------



## Suncatcher

ck21 said:


> Thank you!  Are you a runner?  I don't know if I really qualify as a runner, except under the definition of "I run, so I am a runner".  I run with the dog a couple of times a week.  Not far, not fast.  However, having heard wonderful things about Vancouver and this particular race, I decided to use my frequent flier miles and go!


Yes I am a runner!  I think anyone who laces up and gets out is a runner.  So you are 

I've run marathons, half-marathons, 10ks and 5ks.  My favourite distance is the half and every week I run 20km as a long run. Helps to clear the mind ... And keep me fit. I'm an average speed runner and I'm fine with that!  

Have a wonderful race and enjoy every moment of it!!


----------



## Suncatcher

ouija board said:


> A half marathon?? My hat's off to you, Ck! When you round the turn for home, imagine all of us lining the street cheering you on and doing the wave!
> 
> Nycmom, you're definitely not alone here when it comes to parents in hospice. I hope today is a good day for you and your mom.
> 
> MrsJDS, Birdonce, welcome to Chat, nice to see you here!


Thanks!  A very nice welcome indeed.


----------



## ouija board

MrsJDS said:


> Yes I am a runner!  I think anyone who laces up and gets out is a runner.  So you are
> 
> I've run marathons, half-marathons, 10ks and 5ks.  My favourite distance is the half and every week I run 20km as a long run. Helps to clear the mind ... And keep me fit. I'm an average speed runner and I'm fine with that!
> 
> Have a wonderful race and enjoy every moment of it!!




Yay, that makes me a runner too! Sloooow runner, but I do lace up! I'm always impressed with people who run races. It's one thing to jog along on the treadmill (and nobody knows you've stopped earlier than what the time says!), but to actually suit up, pin on the number, and get across the finish line in front if a crowd..that takes dedication!


----------



## Mindi B

Okay, you runners.  Can anyone with normal health become a "runner"?  Not a competitive one, just able to run, say, a couple of miles?  Without dying?  I work out but have never had much stamina.  I would love to try running, but I get breathless easily and start panicking that there is something wrong with me and don't persist.  How does one approach running?   Does running perhaps a block constitute a start, or is that so deeply and painfully pathetic that I should stop before I begin?


----------



## Birdonce

Mindi B, check out the aps for Couch to 5K. I despise running but every now and then try to pick it up again. I have little stamina, but can usually get to a decent pace before I chuck it all in again.


----------



## Suncatcher

Mindi B - most definitely. If you are running and feel breathless, you are probably running too quickly. 

Here is how to start running: start by running for 5 mins then walk for 1min. Repeat. Try doing this for 24 mins (so 4 sets of 6 mins). If that is too hard, run for 3 or 4 mins and walk for 1 min.  Work your way up to a 10 mins run with a 1 min walk for 33 mins total. 

To see your efforts pay off, you will need to run 3 or 4 times a week doing this. 

Once you can do 10s and 1s easily, then start to run continuously for 20 mins then 30 mins then 40 mins ...

This is how I started 10 years ago. After 3 months I could run 10km. And I was of average fitness. 

Now fitness is a huge part of my life. More so than Hermes LOL!

Two other tips: one, you have to wear dry wick everything, including socks.  Two, you need to wear proper running shoes. Not the shoes you go out to wear when running errands, walking the dog ...

I have running shoes that are just for running. 

HTH!!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you both so much!  I actually doubt I could run for five minutes at this point, but it's good to know that I can start with what I can do, and gradually work up.  I am sort of a black and white person, and tend to think if I can't do something PERFECTLY right out of the gate, I have no business trying.  I need to work on that, too.  Ah, no end of self-improvement projects beckon. . . .


----------



## Luckydogmom

nycmom said:


> Please pardon the interruption...I am not a regular poster on this thread but I have often eavesdropped because I truly love the camaraderie you all share...I hope you wont mind but I just wanted to thank you for sharing this story.  It made me cry for so many reasons...because my son is usually that last runner...because I am reading tpf while sitting at my mothers side as she sleeps in hospice care...but mostly because it is just so beautiful to know there are people like you and what a difference you made for this young man. Thank you for giving me comfort and hope tonight. I will keep your son and his friend in my thoughts and prayers.



Dearest NYCMOM...Just now reading your sweet note. I hope you never feel as though you are interrupting, this wonderful chat thread is open and welcome to all, always
My heart goes out to you as you go through what many of us have experienced over the years. Sometimes it is comforting to know that there are others like us dealing with adversity, hardship, loss and that we can share our tough times. Support of friendship, be it in person or virtual, is so very valuable. I hope you know huge vibes of caring support are being sent your way. You made me cry as well, sending you a huge hug!
I hope to "see" you here often...xo


----------



## Luckydogmom

biscuit1 said:


> LDM, what a difference you made in this young man's life and that he let you know how much it was appreciated is terrific. I hope you realize how much all of your family and friends  (that you so generously share) ups and downs are important life lessons to the audience  here at  "The Chat ".



Oh Biscuit you are such a sweetie, sometimes I know I blab away far too much! I really just had to share this experience because the timing couldn't have been better. I always say that each day is a gift, to receive and give xo


----------



## Luckydogmom

Birdonce said:


> I love this. My mother never could make it to any of my academic events (working single mom) and every now and then it would pain me not to have someone to watch. Lovely that you were able to support that boy when his parents couldn't:wouldn't! Blessings.



Dearest Birdonce, I have a strong feeling that your mom worked as hard as she did so that you were able to experience as much as possible in school. This is also a wonderful selfless gift!
Thank you for your kind words... Huge hugs to you...xo


----------



## tesi

ck-  you go girl!!  so impressed.  i'm not a runner either, primarily due to a consistent runny nose when i run.  hilarious, right?  nice runny pun&#8230;&#8230;.

hope everyone has had a happy day-  so nice to see some newbies here that appreciate our funny little oasis.  jump in the pool more often kids-  we are friendly and shark week has passed&#8230;..
xo


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, what a beautiful, loving story!   You made a huge impact on that young man's life, and I'm sure your kindness will be passed on by him.   Truly an act of love by you.

Ck, good luck on your run!!   I ran the Marine Corp marathon a few years ago before I had to stop running.   It's still in my blood but I'm afraid to do it as running was causing problems with my colon.   The dr said I would end up losing it if I continued like I was.   I still have that urge to ' run in the wind'.

This has been a sad week for our town.  Three of our local high school boys were in a car accident and two of them died.   One is still in critical condition.   This happened Saturday night.  One boy was a middle school principal's son.   So very sad.
On top of that, one of my student's mom died Sunday night.   She had been ill but no one thought this was going to happen.  She was only 34.   Thursday we have open house then I will go to the funeral home.   Funny how you go from a happy moment to one that is so sad.   I know that's life but I think this has hit me hard.  School has just started and such tragedies.    I'm worried about this young girl as she was close to her mom.   Sorry to be so gloomy but I just needed to vent.   Too much in one week.


----------



## Luckydogmom

chaneljewel said:


> LDM, what a beautiful, loving story!   You made a huge impact on that young man's life, and I'm sure your kindness will be passed on by him.   Truly an act of love by you.
> 
> Ck, good luck on your run!!   I ran the Marine Corp marathon a few years ago before I had to stop running.   It's still in my blood but I'm afraid to do it as running was causing problems with my colon.   The dr said I would end up losing it if I continued like I was.   I still have that urge to ' run in the wind'.
> 
> This has been a sad week for our town.  Three of our local high school boys were in a car accident and two of them died.   One is still in critical condition.   This happened Saturday night.  One boy was a middle school principal's son.   So very sad.
> On top of that, one of my student's mom died Sunday night.   She had been ill but no one thought this was going to happen.  She was only 34.   Thursday we have open house then I will go to the funeral home.   Funny how you go from a happy moment to one that is so sad.   I know that's life but I think this has hit me hard.  School has just started and such tragedies.    I'm worried about this young girl as she was close to her mom.   Sorry to be so gloomy but I just needed to vent.   Too much in one week.



Chanel, this is beyond devastating. You are not being gloomy at all, honestly these events are just tragic.
Huge heartfelt vibes for your town, the families, your student and most of all , you.
I am truley at a loss for words...XOXO


----------



## Luckydogmom

MrsJDS said:


> I lurk on this thread. Maybe I have posted once, but probably not. I just chanced upon this story. What a beautiful story. Brought tears to my eyes. Blessings to you.



Hi MrsJDS, Blessings right back to you as well! Please stay and chat!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

CK, I am so proud of you!! 
I don't think I could even run around our block. Yes, we will be cheering you on, every step you take
I admire those who run, it is a difficult sport that requires a huge amount dedication.
Hooray for all of you runners, I think I am jealous actually!
I need to make up a marathon cheer for you..... hmmmm.....


----------



## ck21

You are all so sweet, kind and funny.

I love the thought of picturing you all lined up along the way, just as you surrounded me during other times, including my all-night labor session.

Many thoughts to everyone dealing with the trials of life.  Today is a gift (so let's eat chocolate!).


----------



## nycmom

*ck21, tesi, Birdonce, Mindi B, India, ouija board, Luckydogmom...*

Thank you so much for such kind words. I was a bit nervous to post and last night thought I had killed chat! But now am almost overwhelmed by the warm welcome. Two nights in a row of tears for me because of this threadbut they are tears of gratitude for all of you! And thank you also for sharing your experiences, it truly helps to know I'm not alone. 

*ck21...*

I am so impressed you are running a half marathon! It is truly an accomplishment just to make the decision to go for it! Good luck!!! 

*chaneljewel*

I am so sorry, how awful to have so many losses at once, I hope you will take care of yourself too, I know it is emotionally exhausting to be in that situation, your student is lucky to have such a caring teacher.


----------



## Luckydogmom

nycmom said:


> *ck21, tesi, Birdonce, Mindi B, India, ouija board, Luckydogmom...*
> 
> Thank you so much for such kind words. I was a bit nervous to post and last night thought I had killed chat! But now am almost overwhelmed by the warm welcome. Two nights in a row of tears for me because of this threadbut they are tears of gratitude for all of you! And thank you also for sharing your experiences, it truly helps to know I'm not alone.
> 
> *ck21...*
> 
> I am so impressed you are running a half marathon! It is truly an accomplishment just to make the decision to go for it! Good luck!!!
> 
> *chaneljewel*
> 
> I am so sorry, how awful to have so many losses at once, I hope you will take care of yourself too, I know it is emotionally exhausting to be in that situation, your student is lucky to have such a caring teacher.



Nycmom...so happy you are here!!
Caring for our parents is daunting. A reversal of roles isn't always easy. Hugs to you and please know much we love having you here! XO
PS I also cry a ton here so you are not alone.


----------



## ouija board

Tomorrow is DD's first day of kindergarten.  I keep telling people I'm so ready for school to start. It's been an exhausting summer trying to keep her busy and entertained with a minimum of TV.  But now that it's here and I'm laying out her outfit, suddenly I want just a few more weeks of hanging around at home with her! Would the kindergarten teachers be freaked out if they find my face pressed against the classroom window trying to get a glimpse of her??


----------



## csshopper

ouija board said:


> Tomorrow is DD's first day of kindergarten.  I keep telling people I'm so ready for school to start. It's been an exhausting summer trying to keep her busy and entertained with a minimum of TV.  But now that it's here and I'm laying out her outfit, suddenly I want just a few more weeks of hanging around at home with her! Would the kindergarten teachers be freaked out if they find my face pressed against the classroom window trying to get a glimpse of her??



ob, no they wouldn't , and they may have Kleenex available if needed. You all are about to embark on a great adventure. Savor the moments, as ldm has descibed, and older mothers here know, those years fly by and suddenly they are young adults and off to college.


----------



## Luckydogmom

ouija board said:


> Tomorrow is DD's first day of kindergarten.  I keep telling people I'm so ready for school to start. It's been an exhausting summer trying to keep her busy and entertained with a minimum of TV.  But now that it's here and I'm laying out her outfit, suddenly I want just a few more weeks of hanging around at home with her! Would the kindergarten teachers be freaked out if they find my face pressed against the classroom window trying to get a glimpse of her??



OB, tomorrow is a HUGE day for both you and your DD. I can remember each of our kids' first day, mainly because I was an emotional wreckeach time. Hugs, hugs, hugs to you, it really is a big deal.
Press your face against the windows for as long as you like!!
So what is she wearing??


----------



## Luckydogmom

csshopper said:


> ob, no they wouldn't , and they may have Kleenex available if needed. You all are about to embark on a great adventure. Savor the moments, as ldm has descibed, and older mothers here know, those years fly by and suddenly they are young adults and off to college.



Ugh, five more days...not that I am counting 
How are you feeling today CSS? Have the meds helped?


----------



## ouija board

csshopper said:


> ob, no they wouldn't , and they may have Kleenex available if needed. You all are about to embark on a great adventure. Savor the moments, as ldm has descibed, and older mothers here know, those years fly by and suddenly they are young adults and off to college.




CSS, I think you're right! I'm sure they're used to clingy moms on the first day of school. So much so that they make a point during orientation to give parents tips on how to make drop off less traumatic. I'm pretty sure they mean traumatic to the parents, not the kids!

LDM, I know you're in the same boat with Kirby going off to college  Unfortunately, DD's school has uniforms, so she'll be wearing a very boring white polo shirt and black skirt. She would give anything to be able to wear something pink, sparkly, and flowery paired with her blingy sequined shoes. 

The funny thing is, she's at the same school as last year, just four doors down from her preschool room. So it really isn't a big deal to her, but for me, she's going to REAL school now! Oh well, as sassy as she's been lately, I should be glad to get on to the next phase of life. The other day, I caught her with a mouthful of jelly beans that she'd snuck out of the pantry. When I confronted her, she said, "But Mommy, you put them on the second shelf, and I can TOTALLY reach them!" Ok, maybe I feel a little better about school starting tomorrow, lol!


----------



## chaneljewel

OB, you'll be better once your daughter comes home that first day happy and chattering about her day in real school.  The little ones are so adorable as they are like sponges, ready to soak up every bit of knowledge and life experiences.   It's so wonderful to see their faces light up when they learn something new and you will see this with your daughter.   Try to stay busy that first day,  and it won't be long till you hear her joyful voice telling you how much she loves school, and all the exciting things she did that day.   I wish both of you a successful first year!


Nycmom, welcome to chat!   I'm so glad you joined us.  This is a wonderful place to share with each other.  I've "met" such kindness and compassion from everyone here, and you will do the same.   Happy posting with us!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, chanel, what an awful series of events.  Do take care of yourself, too.  
OB, this IS huge.  But both you and DD _will_ get through it and on to the next adventure!  And I may try DD's approach with my DH.  "Well, honey, you left the credit card in your wallet where I can totally reach it."  Duh.


----------



## nycmom

Good luck today *ouija board*! I remember that first day of "real school" all too well, and this year my kids are starting middle and high school so have been thinking a lot about these transitions lately. So exciting yet also bittersweet! I hope she has a wonderful day and year (and you too)! 

Thank you so much *Luckydogmom* and *Chaneljewel*!


----------



## ouija board

Thanks, Nycmom, Chanel, Mindi! Drop off went very smoothly. No tears from either of us! The teacher hustled her off as soon as she walked in the door, and she barely said good bye. I did hang around for a bit to watch her through the window


----------



## Mindi B

OB:


----------



## Luckydogmom

Woo Hoo OB, so happy for a great first day of kindergarten!


----------



## tesi

ob-  good for you!  no tears and happy faces.  could not ask for more.  
chanel-  thinking of the families of those that passed on.  so sad.  life is so precious.  one moment all can be well, and another everything we hold dear can be gone.  

hugs to all-  baby girl is away for a few days, doing what twenty-somethings do  (visit other parents who have vacation homes).  hoping she has a nice time, and cleans up after herself while there.  took a peek in her room after she left&#8230;.yikes!!!  

xo


----------



## bjostone

Oh Peeps, so much going on here.   As always, we experience the roller coaster highs and lows of life and support and share laughter with each other.

LdM, your story is touching.   I can see/feel you supporting that young man.   And then what you did for your dear MIL.   As someone stated, "You ARE a giver".   So thankful to have an exposure to your generosity of soul and heart.   Have friends with DS's going away to school, and each is in pain.  

As always the pictures and videos of Peep kids bring joy.   Whether India's GS or Hot Cars, thank you for the smiles and happiness you share.

Love the she-cave and want one too!  Chanel, those eye surgeries sound like quite an ordeal so relieved they are over.   CSShopper sounds like so much going on.   The health challenges are enough, and then infection!   How does that happen?   Aren't these medical procedures conducted in "sterile" environments?  And  then selling your home and packing...........so much uncertainty.  EB, I am in awe of how you get so much done!  40 detailed charts!   Your employer should be thankful that you are such a producer.  QB, another of life's moments...........I too remember just dropping off my little goobers...........Tesi always the voice of serenity and reasonableness, and Mindi thank you as always for the humor and your Mindi-isms.
I know that I have not addressed everyone, I just go off MIA - since I am not terribly agreeable when dealing with stressful subject matter (school for DD - phone calls, many 11th hour applications, etc)  I tend to hunt for the  "space & tranquility" which the Peeps were discussing in the thread.    I really become a recluse and cacoon.
In keeping with the stories about dogs, chocolate and the "end results", my human DS loves sweets.  He found a bottle of gummy like vitamins which he ate..........they tasted like candy so he kept on eating them as if they were candy.   On the way from hockey while in the car he told Dad that he had to go to the bathroom.   Needless to say there was an eruption....(Ssssssss) and ever since that day no one will sit in the "D seat' of the car.   Kids, dogs, adults, but I guess or at least it seems that moms always clean up the mess.

To all the Peeps who are always there for me, and for all of the new-peeps currently going through things, "we are there for you and we got your back".  Love to the Peeps! xoxo me


----------



## tesi

bonnie-  hello hunny bunny!!  wishing you space, tranquility and peace.  good luck with all the projects.  hugs from me to you!


----------



## lulilu

I have been lurking and reading when I can in the past several weeks.  Love to you all.  Health wishes, kids off to school good wishes, and serenity wishes.

On vacation at the beach with a huge family reunion.  So many kids, adults, so much food, drinks etc.  Spent the afternoon in the house pool with my daughter.  Very relaxing.

I can't possibly menton everyone and all issue, but know I am with you in spirit.   xoxoxo


----------



## ouija board

Good morning, everyone! Day 2 of school...already getting grumbling and pulling the covers over the head when I try to get her out of bed and ready for school. I can't blame her. I've gotten too used to sleeping in till at least after the sun's come up. 

Lulilu, I hope you're having a very relaxing vacation with your family. It's always nice to see you here!


----------



## ck21

At the airport.  Layover in LA and then off to Vancouver!!


----------



## biscuit1

ck21 said:


> At the airport. Layover in LA and then off to Vancouver!!


  So exciting !


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Luli, have a wonderful vacation!  You deserve it!


----------



## ck21

LA peeps-- no offense, but I'm not a fan of your airport.  Hard to navigate!!


----------



## Suncatcher

ouija board said:


> Thanks, Nycmom, Chanel, Mindi! Drop off went very smoothly. No tears from either of us! The teacher hustled her off as soon as she walked in the door, and she barely said good bye. I did hang around for a bit to watch her through the window


1st day of real school is always so hard, maybe harder on us parents than the kids. 

Not surprised your DD can't get up for school. Hard to believe summer is almost over!  My DS has two plus more weeks until he starts school. I'm dreading getting back into the school routine. We are on holidays overseas and school/work seems like it is so far away.


----------



## Mindi B

Some vibes for Miss Olive, please?  She has suddenly shown signs of an acute spinal injury (like a herniated disc).  The vet says this will probably resolve with rest and some anti-inflammatories, but he also said the next 24 hours are critical, so I'm skeered, of course.  Thanks, Peeps.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Some vibes for Miss Olive, please?  She has suddenly shown signs of an acute spinal injury (like a herniated disc).  The vet says this will probably resolve with rest and some anti-inflammatories, but he also said the next 24 hours are critical, so I'm skeered, of course.  Thanks, Peeps.




Poor Olive! Hopefully she is improved in the morning. Sending vibes for you and Olive!!


----------



## bjostone

Vibin' on for Ms. O!


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks, guys.  She is an old lady (going on 14) and of course things are going to go wrong.  But the inevitability of that doesn't mean I'm okay with it.


----------



## biscuit1

oodles of positive , healing , pain free , calming vibes for Miss Olive.


----------



## bjostone

Mindi B, I am probably missing something,but if  Ms O is on meds for pain (etc) and is not having surgery I guess this means they want to see how she responds to something in the next 24 hours?  

I am going to send some vibes for you too.  I understand "scared" and "freaking out" (I have been doing a lot of that lately) but lets just try to hope for the best.   I know, easy to say.   You are a good mom to your kiddos, and whatever happens you will do what you believe to be the best for Ms. O.

"May the force be with you" and as you know The Peeps are in your corner.   Vibin on..........xoxo


----------



## csshopper

Mindi- sending  to Miss O and lots and lots of vibes for you and your DH. So hard to watch our fur babies in distress. A snorgle to Hen Hen too.

Leg seems to be healing, get to go to the gym tomorrow. Happy Dance here!

In the-just -when -you -think -you -have -things -figured -out -you -get -gob -smacked dept, our contract to purchase the next house was cancelled due to sellers.  Back to square one.

Thinking of all the moms with school start dates from K to college, remember those days with relief I lived through them. chanel, have you started yet?

Bonnie and lulilu, so good to "see" you both! Bonnie, we're all with you, vibes of support zinging your way! Lulilu, wish I was in the pool!

Belated greetings  and welcomes to nycmom, MrsJDS, and Birdonce  (DD lived in Seattle for several years and we always loved visiting. She lived on First St across from the Art Museum and it was so convenient for walking to all kinds of fun places and great restaurants.)  

ck- did you get any running in at LAX????  Not my favorite airport either, although I think the congestion in San Diego is worse. Our closest airport, Sacramento, is described as being "over built" for its current needs, which for passengers, most of the time, means it's easy to navigate and fairly quiet. Understand the huge difference in useage/number of airlines etc. between LA and Sac, however!

India-how did the visit go? When do you get to relax with the dogs and put your feet up? 

Hi to Biscuit, CG,  and tesi. 

EB, if you're out there, hope you're curled up in your girl cave for some relaxation, it's almost TGIF!


----------



## biscuit1

Hi CSS !  Glad your leg is on the mend . As far as next house goes-  hope you are not heartbroken , I'm a big believer in what's meant to be is meant to be .


----------



## Mindi B

css, that stinks about the house!  How disappointing!  I admit, though it makes me sound like a horrible misanthropist, that I increasingly hate doing things that depend largely on other people.  It's the control freak in me.  (I must add that you sound remarkably calm about the situation.  I would be frothing at the mouth.)
Yup, Bonnie, Miss O's situation was presented to me as very much the sort of thing that can happen in people; i.e., one's "back goes out."  It is sometimes, according to the vet, less about the actual physical disc slip and more about the resulting swelling that presses on nerves and causes pain.  Thus, we'll try to keep her quiet and use pain and anti-inflammatory meds, and as long as she is still ambulatory, we'll give it some time.  But of course, if her gait is affected significantly, that's a neurological emergency and into surgery we'll go.  So I am snuggling (gently) with her now and watching her with lunatic anxiety everytime she puts paws to floor to see how she's walking.  As of her last amble, she is clearly stiff and sore, but no stumbling, paw dragging, or other signs of major disability.
My baby girl.


----------



## csshopper

biscuit1 said:


> Hi CSS !  Glad your leg is on the mend . As far as next house goes-  hope you are not heartbroken , I'm a big believer in what's meant to be is meant to be .



Absolutely true! We have already seen others in the same price range with many more amenities.  It was meant to be. Their loss, not ours.


----------



## Cinderlala

Popping in to say hi to the Chat Peeps!

Many vibes and much  to Miss O.  She is literally the sweetest dog I've ever met.  [Our dog is currently locked in on me because DH & the kiddo are at soccer practice.  Dexter does NOT like to be without his people.]

I'm right there with all the first-day-of-school moms.  Jax had his first day of 5th grade this week.  I can't believe it---it seems like just yesterday that I was on here talking about his first day of Kindergarten!!  Hugs to OB for lil' OB's first day of Kindergarten & to LDM for Kirby and college.   And to all other suddenly empty or empty-ish nest moms!


----------



## Mindi B

Good for you, css!  THIS is the sort of attitude I wish I could emulate more readily!  :salute:


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, lala!  She is a total sweetheart.  DH and I take no credit for that.  She came to us with that people-loving personality.

ETA:  I cannot BELIEVE the Cap'n is going into FIFTH GRADE!  ARGH!


----------



## Cinderlala

I know, Mindi, it's insane!!!  He's so big now, too!   

It also means that I've been part of Chat for longer than his entire school life, which is soooo weird because there's just no way that seems possible.


----------



## Mindi B

I know, that kind of math is mind-blowing.  DH and I were trying to figure out how long we've actually known one another as a proportion of our lives, and I was Freaked. Out.   Sometimes, ignorance is bliss.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Vibes to everyone who needs em. This seems to be a particularly difficult week.

. Like Lulilu, I lurk... But I come home from work exhausted.
I'm in the  in proposal juggle. Eight going on simultaneously. I scheduled a massage and facial tonight. In the middle of the facial and my phone rang. Emergency. After facial, went back to the office and dealt with it. 

Shaking head. Is it September, yet?

Sending Miss O lots of love and vibes. She's such a special pup.


----------



## tesi

Mindi-  vibes to miss olive.  Back issues can be remedied- had a pup with significant issues years ago.  She recovered well but did need to be confined a bit.   Less temptation to walk.  I still have her doggie playpen.  Miss her.  Best dog ever.....

Ck-  good luck on the run!  Not the airport run but the real run!

CSS- sorry about the home purchase.   Must be something better out there.  I firmly believe that.  Happened to us and we are in the same neighborhood-    Can see the house we "lost" and it's just nowhere near as fab as the one we are in.   Sometimes fate just steps in.   Vibes for you.  

Eb-    Good luck with all your projects.  If anyone needs a vaca and peaceful respite it is you!!!
Lulilu- happy you a re enjoying time at the beach!  One of my favorite respites.   If it's NJ send me a pm!  
Perhaps we can stumble into one another at KOP again this fall.  Xo. 

Best  wishes to all who are transitioning children back to school.   A happy yet sad time.   It's a melancholy time of year.  

Anyone else in the northeast have leaves falling already????   Pink oaks, birches and willows are dropping leaves at my house.  
Hugs to all.   Co.


----------



## ouija board

Lala!!! Jax can't possibly be starting fifth grade!! Wasn't it just yesterday he was starting kindergarten? Hope you're doing well 

Mindi, it's good to hear that Olive isn't showing any of the more serious neurological symptoms yet. I think she'll be feeling a lot better tomorrow. Is she on a muscle relaxant as well?

Tesi, falling leaves already?? Ugh, we have at least two more months of sizzling hot weather here. The leaves might fall, but it's not because it's getting cool, it's because it's so hot.


----------



## Mindi B

ouija board said:


> Mindi, it's good to hear that Olive isn't showing any of the more serious neurological symptoms yet. I think she'll be feeling a lot better tomorrow. Is she on a muscle relaxant as well?



Just Tramadol and Metacam, OB.  She had a pretty good night and does seem more herself this morning, though still a little stiff in her movements.  We'll keep on keeping on with the meds and the babying.  Nobody carries ME upstairs, jeez!


----------



## nycmom

Mindi B...Sending vibes and healing thoughts, so glad she seems to be improving! It's just awful when pets are sick or hurt  

csshopper...Thank you so much for the welcome. I'm happy your leg is better and kind of in awe that you have such a positive attitude about the house! If it helps at all we had a deal fall through earlier this year at the worst possible time (in our case we were selling) but we ended up with lovely buyers and wonderful house karma so I truly believe it was somehow meant to be. I am hoping it's the case for you as well!


----------



## Mindi B

Good morning, nycmom!  Thank you for your good thoughts.  It is awful to see a pet in pain and know I can't explain to her what's going on.  She just wants us to fix it, and I just WANT to fix it!  She is definitely better this morning, though her hind legs are still not quite themselves, so to speak.  But certainly there's been no worsening.  And after several attempts at secreting a pain pill in various biscuits and treats, we finally disguised it enough to get it down her gullet, the little stinker!
Love to all the Parental Peeps with their little (human) ones off to school!
And RUN, ck, RUN!


----------



## bjostone

thankfully sounds as if Ms. O is better................I am stiff in the AM also, "those knees ain't what they used to be".....driving to school, still applying to schools, still interviewing at schools........ will be back.........best to all the Peeps


----------



## ouija board

Go CK GO!!!!!!!! :urock:

Glad to hear Miss Olive is doing better this morning! Getting the pill down the gullet is always the biggest challenge. Dogs just seem to KNOW when their food has been messed with and know to be suspicious when a normally off limits treat is suddenly and eagerly offered to them!


----------



## bjostone

hello Peeps, for me the autumn is always challenging since it is such a transitionary period.   Coming off of the leisure of summer and back to school, off of vacation and back to work, warm weather vs autumn chill with winter around the corner. Although I Love the colors and smells of  autumn (leaves changing, fireplaces burning,  apple pie baking,  really distinctive weather, school buses....) it just seems that after that first wonderful flurry of winter snow flakes and the feast(s) of Thanksgiving, Christmas, Hannukah, whatever one celebrates - that holiday magic ............I find winter can be grueling, and not something I look forward to.  Maybe others feel the same way.....the story of life, burdens and benefits.

So, I am going to make my focus narrower, how does this sound...................live in the now?

Today a school interview and tour, then a school picnic and hockey practise.  It is not yet Labor Day and I am really not ready for this.   But the good news is that nothing is  life threatening..........

Am sending vibes to all since it can't hurt.  So much going on both micro and macro............all the best to the Peeps and their "FAMBLIES"!


----------



## csshopper

Mindi, encouraging news! Chanting, "go, go, MissO!!!!"


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi - Olive update ?   Offer of sheepskin if she needs one..........


----------



## Mindi B

bjostone said:


> hello Peeps, for me the autumn is always challenging since it is such a transitionary period.   Coming off of the leisure of summer and back to school, off of vacation and back to work, warm weather vs autumn chill with winter around the corner. Although I Love the colors and smells of  autumn (leaves changing, fireplaces burning,  apple pie baking,  really distinctive weather, school buses....) it just seems that after that first wonderful flurry of winter snow flakes and the feast(s) of Thanksgiving, Christmas, Hannukah, whatever one celebrates - that holiday magic ............I find winter can be grueling, and not something I look forward to.  Maybe others feel the same way.....the story of life, burdens and benefits.
> 
> So, I am going to make my focus narrower, how does this sound...................live in the now?
> 
> Today a school interview and tour, then a school picnic and hockey practise.  It is not yet Labor Day and I am really not ready for this.   But the good news is that nothing is  life threatening..........
> 
> Am sending vibes to all since it can't hurt.  So much going on both micro and macro............all the best to the Peeps and their "FAMBLIES"!




Bonnie, I feel exactly as you do about Autumn.  There are elements I love, yet it is also a melancholy and oddly stressful time.  And winter is grueling, no question.  Those post-holiday, pre-spring months (January, February, March) are my least favorites.  Good luck with the school stuff.  It's never easy, whether it's kindergarten, college, or anything in between.  Hugs!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi, smoochie, poochie love to Miss Olive!
Lucky is having similar difficulties, breaks my heart. They are the same age.

Chanel, thinking of your town, your student.

Just a quick pop in, I have been spending quite a bit of time with my dear friend who's son was in the accident. I had planned on a two day get away with my DH and Kirby but with everything going on we felt the need to stay put.
Day after day in the hospital deserves some TLC so I have attempted "Mary Poppins" time to give them a break and help them through this long journey. He's still in ICU, in a coma. 

Love to all, thoughts for all who need them for health, back to school, racing feet, proposal deadlines, family vacations, falling leaves, etc!!

This change of season isn't my favorite. I would love to have an endless summer filled with messy kids, loud laughter, sibling squabbles, summer fruit and a huge amount of goodies grilling.
I don't do well with quiet...I may adopt a screaming monkey to keep me busy!

Hi Bonnie and Lulilu, miss you!

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Cinderlala said:


> Popping in to say hi to the Chat Peeps!
> 
> Many vibes and much  to Miss O.  She is literally the sweetest dog I've ever met.  [Our dog is currently locked in on me because DH & the kiddo are at soccer practice.  Dexter does NOT like to be without his people.]
> 
> I'm right there with all the first-day-of-school moms.  Jax had his first day of 5th grade this week.  I can't believe it---it seems like just yesterday that I was on here talking about his first day of Kindergarten!!  Hugs to OB for lil' OB's first day of Kindergarten & to LDM for Kirby and college.   And to all other suddenly empty or empty-ish nest moms!



Lala!! I miss you! How does Jax like his new teacher? I hope all is great with you. XO


----------



## Luckydogmom

csshopper said:


> Mindi- sending  to Miss O and lots and lots of vibes for you and your DH. So hard to watch our fur babies in distress. A snorgle to Hen Hen too.
> 
> Leg seems to be healing, get to go to the gym tomorrow. Happy Dance here!
> 
> In the-just -when -you -think -you -have -things -figured -out -you -get -gob -smacked dept, our contract to purchase the next house was cancelled due to sellers.  Back to square one.
> 
> Thinking of all the moms with school start dates from K to college, remember those days with relief I lived through them. chanel, have you started yet?
> 
> Bonnie and lulilu, so good to "see" you both! Bonnie, we're all with you, vibes of support zinging your way! Lulilu, wish I was in the pool!
> 
> Belated greetings  and welcomes to nycmom, MrsJDS, and Birdonce  (DD lived in Seattle for several years and we always loved visiting. She lived on First St across from the Art Museum and it was so convenient for walking to all kinds of fun places and great restaurants.)
> 
> ck- did you get any running in at LAX????  Not my favorite airport either, although I think the congestion in San Diego is worse. Our closest airport, Sacramento, is described as being "over built" for its current needs, which for passengers, most of the time, means it's easy to navigate and fairly quiet. Understand the huge difference in useage/number of airlines etc. between LA and Sac, however!
> 
> India-how did the visit go? When do you get to relax with the dogs and put your feet up?
> 
> Hi to Biscuit, CG,  and tesi.
> 
> EB, if you're out there, hope you're curled up in your girl cave for some relaxation, it's almost TGIF!



Great news about your leg CSS, made my day!
I do hope things work out with your house hunting. By the way, Kirby would be very jealous of your DH's record collection, he adores records!


----------



## Mindi B

If you will let me visit you and play in your yard, I will scream all you like, LDM!  In seriousness, I'm sure your presence means the world to your friend.  Sometimes just _being there_ is a powerful source of comfort and support.


----------



## Luckydogmom

RUN CK RUN!
Alll of the peeps in Chat know you will have some FUN!!
But, how great it will be when your race is finally DONE!!
RUN CK RUN!!
XOXO


----------



## Luckydogmom

Awww Mindi, I would love to have you come over and play and scream, music to my ears!
We have had nice pretend picnics, read all the great trashy magazines, played tons of back gommon games, shopped on line, took goofy selfies, painted fingernails in silly colors, etc...


----------



## Mindi B

Heaven, LDM!  I am old-going-on-13, so I'm up for it ALL!
Visited a new (to me) H boutique today.  Bought nothing, but met a nice SA who took down my name and made note of some wishlist items, so we'll see if anything materializes.  It was a welcoming experience with no attitude whatsoever.  Very nice!


----------



## Luckydogmom

How fun for you Mindi! I love the no attitude experience, that's the way it should be always.
I was thinking about you today when I bought a pair of cute fall booties and a pair of oatmeal colored cashmere cozy pants. I don't need either but it was a comfort purchase


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, I love comfort clothes...kinda like comfort food.  
I'm tired...plain and simple, tired.   This has been a stressful week and I'm happy for the weekend.  Dh went to deal with his dad's house which is sold, thank goodness. I just think it will make winter easier as we are three hours from the house.   Dh is glad too although I'm sure he will remember lots of good times in his family home.


----------



## csshopper

Luckydogmom said:


> Great news about your leg CSS, made my day!
> I do hope things work out with your house hunting. By the way, Kirby would be very jealous of your DH's record collection, he adores records!



What kinds of music does he like? I think I remember from your posts about his Senior Project that he plays an instrument, but can't remember which one?

My heart goes out to your friends. When a loved one is hospitalized and seriously ill, time in daily life feels like it's suspended and a whole new reality takes over.  Too frequently people initially rush to help and then fall away as their own lives carry on. Steadfast friends like you who continue to be there are a treasured support.


----------



## Mindi B

LDM, cashmere pants and booties?  Totally in my wheelhouse.
chanel, great that the house was sold.  Definitely one worry less for everyone. 
css, that's exactly it.  An ongoing illness/injury like that alters reality, and friends who are in it for the long haul are a lifeline to a little window of normalcy.  (And did I mix enough metaphors there, or should I toss in a few more?  I could just have typed "ITA." )


----------



## bjostone

Luckydogmom said:


> RUN CK RUN!
> Alll of the peeps in Chat know you will have some FUN!!
> But, how great it will be when your race is finally DONE!!
> RUN CK RUN!!
> XOXO


Wowo LdM!  You are so clever and funny!


----------



## bjostone

Yes, 5:03 Sat AM and I am doing the "Vampire" dance, almost time for the sun to come up so I guess it will be time to drag this body back to bed to toss and turn.

Speaking of alternative realites, (sp?) I am unsure of others, but I find that certain challenging and stressful events throw me into that state.   For example, this is not a biggie, but I find cleaning closets very stressful...........I know that the Peeps have already discussed this, but I get plagued by "will I ever need this?  What does this really mean to me?"   Reality is that I will never use it again.  I find selling the family home, or "packing up stuff" belonging to the family home or family member also challenging.   IMO difficult but regretably necessary.

And how is our Miss O this AM?   the Peeps?    Is everyone on the mend?  If so, that is a good thing.  Yaaaaawn..................maybe sleep?


----------



## tesi

Bonnie-you are hilarious!  All is well here- waiting for dh to arrive.   But getting a lot done without him!  That's usually the way it works.  Boys are always a distraction.   
Headed to an all- girls shopping event for a local charity tonight.   Have been told it can be a free for all- clamoring and literally climbing over one another for the goods.  Heaven help me.  Not sure I'm spry enough for this insanity.  
Love to all- happy weekend!


----------



## Mindi B

tesi, one word: Mace.  Well, and maybe a face mask for yourself. Okay, TWO words: Mace and mask.


----------



## csshopper

Ck-checked the Vancouver weather report and looks like a good day for a run. Am mentally at the finish line cheering on your final strides! Go ck!


----------



## India

Well, all DS and DGC have gone and I'm exhausted!  It was wonderful having them and getting to spend some time with them, but there is a reason for menopause - old women are not supposed to have young children!

I've been reading but no time to post.  LDM, your support for that poor family is wonderful.  Many prayers for them.  

Mindi, hope Miss O is improving.  Ended up boarding my two babies at the vet's last night - thank goodness I did as Cincinnati hotel may allow pets, but there is no place to walk them - this is in downtown Cinci and my dogs are not like NYC dogs who are trained to "curb" - it would have been a nightmare.  Had to leave early to get back home in time to pick them up before the witching hour of noon.  I love my vet but he has some new girls in the office that need to be watered on a regular basis!  I took food and a measuring cup for them in a ziplock bag labeled "Godfrey and Shimmer - 1 cup evening and morning".  They forgot - just hope we don't have an gastric repercussions from such a very quick change of food.  Second, they said Shimmer wasn't very happy - kept barking at Godfrey from her cage ACROSS from him.  Yikes!  They're supposed to be crated TOGETHER!  I'm sure she was a total wreck - she's very dependent on her brother in stressful situations.  And yes, I DID tell the girl who took them back that they were to be crated together as ALWAYS.  Dumb, dumb, dumb...

BJ, you have your hands full with all these last minute school applications.  It must be horribly stressful for both you and for DD.

CK, I hope your run went well!  Good for you for attempting such a big deal.  Tomorrow, there is the Ironman competetion in our town.  It's unbelievably hot - in the upper 90's and the humidity is so bad one could grow mildew walking to the car.  The race part goes on part of the road to my church and tomorrow is the final Sun for our retiring rector to preach - he's been here 31 years and I've been a member 30.  He performed the marriage of my DD, baptized both grandchildren, did DH's memorial service and was there for both my DD's confirmation and DGS1's this past May.  A lot of history.  The church will be mobbed and with traffic problems, I am going to have to leave VERY early tomorrow - it will be a mess.

CSS, how awful about your house.  Selling a house and buying a new one and coordinating the two are always stressful in the best of circumstances.  

Know I'm missing folks.  Right now, I'm brain dead and stuffed from eating WAY too much fabulous food last night at dinner and this AM.  Then DS wanted to go to his favorite local hamburger place for lunch - I don't eat hamburgers for lunch - just a bit of fruit and cheese - so even more being stuffed.  Tonight is fruit and cheese.

It poured here yesterday evening - DD had water half-way up her front yard, and it went under the garage doors into the garage.  A corner in my basement leaked on the rug as well.  Well, at least it's only water!  More heavy rain this afternoon late - delayed DS's flight by 1 hr.  He couldn't get a non-stop back to NYC so had to stop in Chicago.  Hope they don't get horribly delayed there - they won't get back to CT until midnight as it is.  We did need the rain, but when it's this heavy it just runs off and doesn't soak into the ground.  More expected tomorrow - those poor Ironman participants.

Doing multiple loads of sheets and towels - how can 3 people use so many towels in just 5 days!  We were all at the hotel in Cincinnati last night - DGD took TWO showers while she was there.

Off to change the laundry...


----------



## tesi

India-   I don't know how you keep up the hectic pace.  You have boundless energy it seems.  Sounds like a great visit though.  Happy exhaustion I call it.  

Hit the charity event with sis in law.  I have never seen so many batty ladies gussied up in posh clothing jostling for 10-30 dollar polyester items.  Used no mace mindi!  Heaven help me it was hilarious.  I did partake of the poly in some White House black market items.  My mom loved poly.   Funny.   She had a point.    
There was an after party at a local nightclub/cigar bar.   Not my speed.   Officially an old poop.  
Hugs to all.


----------



## ck21

Luckydogmom said:


> RUN CK RUN!
> Alll of the peeps in Chat know you will have some FUN!!
> But, how great it will be when your race is finally DONE!!
> RUN CK RUN!!
> XOXO




Love it!!  I'm done and on the way home.  Had a ball!!  Shopping, yoga, the race--all with great weather in a beautiful city.  It was fantastic!

The race went as well as could be expected.  Truth be told, I'm thrilled.


----------



## Mindi B

ck, you _should_ be thrilled, YOU RAN A HALF MARATHON!!!  You are AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Mindi B

California Peeps, please check in with us--just heard about last night's Napa-area earthquake.  Be safe.


----------



## tesi

Ck-   Yay!!!!  So impressed.  I would award you a medal if I could.  
A big shiny gold one.  With embossed flowers (you know me and the flowers ). 
Think dolce and Gabbana.  That's my kind of medal.  

Hoping all the west coast peeps are fine and recovering from the latest 
Rumble in the earth.   Xo.


----------



## Mindi B

Good morning, tesi!


----------



## ck21

tesi said:


> Ck-   Yay!!!!  So impressed.  I would award you a medal if I could.
> A big shiny gold one.  With embossed flowers (you know me and the flowers ).
> Think dolce and Gabbana.  That's my kind of medal.
> 
> Hoping all the west coast peeps are fine and recovering from the latest
> Rumble in the earth.   Xo.




Hot Cars told me to run fast and bring home a gold medal for him.  The finisher medals were blue, his favorite color.  Not D&G exactly, but he will be thrilled!


----------



## ck21

A fun, silly pic I took right after the race...


----------



## ck21

One more...the sunset yoga was really great.  Can't beat the setting!


----------



## ouija board

Congratulations, Ck!!!!!!! What a great accomplishment to finish a HALF MARATHON!


----------



## bjostone

Cong grats CK!  All of this is good training for the years ahead when you will still be running after Hot Cars.

I guess I slept through whatever rumble occurred here in Ca...............have to read the news...


----------



## Mindi B

It was in NoCal, Bonnie, so may not have been felt in your area.  Doesn't look too bad, but there was some damage in the SF area.


----------



## csshopper

Didn't feel this quake.  However, having been through several  in both N and S California over the years, my heart goes out to the Napa folks. I think the rolling quakes are the scariest kind. And aftershocks, some sizeable, are a given. Life is Very unsettled for awhile post quake, physically and emotionally.

Ck-awesome, totally awesome!


----------



## bjostone

and Miss O?  hoping all is getting better.................

Tesi, how was the shopping marathon with "da gals"?

weather seems nice today, am hoping for a boring day without too much going on.   After all it is Sunday, the day for rest.............before the weekday roller coaster starts tomorrow.......still uncertain whether DD is going to go to private school............she decided that the school we toured on Friday was too small.............at the public school picnic Friday afternoon I had misgivings re: our match with the school, do I just "release" to the powers that be?  do I start reading "the Giver"?
at least I can do that in bed..........should trek to the Farmer's Mkt but don't want to.....don't want to hassle parking, people or schleps.............such a giant problem........

the school piece is troublesome since it has long term consequences, I am so torn, any input from the Peeps?   help.................pls...


----------



## Luckydogmom

Congrat's CK!! I am so proud of you!! How are you feeling?

CSS, so glad you were not affected by the quake! That was a big one! Huge vibes to all who have been affected by the quake and to those who have loved ones in the Napa area.

Happy Sunday, college packing starts today.


----------



## Luckydogmom

csshopper said:


> What kinds of music does he like? I think I remember from your posts about his Senior Project that he plays an instrument, but can't remember which one?
> 
> My heart goes out to your friends. When a loved one is hospitalized and seriously ill, time in daily life feels like it's suspended and a whole new reality takes over.  Too frequently people initially rush to help and then fall away as their own lives carry on. Steadfast friends like you who continue to be there are a treasured support.



Thank you CSS for this, it means so much to me Because I have been through long hospital stays with both parents I know how important it is to "be there" for friends with support, meals and extra TLC.

Kirby plays the piano and trumpet. His favorite style is jazz but he loves all styles of music.
He is really looking forward to getting more involved with his music composition while in college, he is really creative. I am going to miss hearing him play daily!


----------



## Luckydogmom

bjostone said:


> and Miss O?  hoping all is getting better.................
> 
> Tesi, how was the shopping marathon with "da gals"?
> 
> weather seems nice today, am hoping for a boring day without too much going on.   After all it is Sunday, the day for rest.............before the weekday roller coaster starts tomorrow.......still uncertain whether DD is going to go to private school............she decided that the school we toured on Friday was too small.............at the public school picnic Friday afternoon I had misgivings re: our match with the school, do I just "release" to the powers that be?  do I start reading "the Giver"?
> at least I can do that in bed..........should trek to the Farmer's Mkt but don't want to.....don't want to hassle parking, people or schleps.............such a giant problem........
> 
> the school piece is troublesome since it has long term consequences, I am so torn, any input from the Peeps?   help.................pls...



Bonnie, where does your DD want to go? I know it is a family decision but do you have a feeling one way or another from her? Selecting a school does have lone term consequences but it is important to remember that sometimes we need to just let go and trust that all will be "ok". Huge decision making vibes to you, it isn't easy xoxo


----------



## India

Bonnie, remember this is for ONE YEAR only!  She can apply to other schools next year if she is not happy where she is.  I know - it's a HUGE decision and it cannot be solely hers - family must be onboard, too.  

Well, my fears about a gastric upset proved true - for Shimmer, who thank God, was crated.  But not how I wanted to start my morning.  Will be calling vet tomorrow AM to complain.  Better Shimmer than Godfrey - he sleeps in MY bed!

Scrubbing...washing...everything, including me still smells...


----------



## chaneljewel

Way to go, ck!,   Proud of you!   Thanks for the beautiful sunset pic!   

Glad all the west coast ladies are ok!  

LDM, Kirby will love college once the initial 'being away from home' wears off.   Give him time to get used to things.  I was so distraught when I first went away that, if my parents had told me that I could come home, I would have.  Instead, they kept encouraging me.   By the second semester I was ready to be away and enjoy my time there.


----------



## csshopper

India said:


> Bonnie, remember this is for ONE YEAR only!  She can apply to other schools next year if she is not happy where she is.  I know - it's a HUGE decision and it cannot be solely hers - family must be onboard, too.
> 
> Well, my fears about a gastric upset proved true - for Shimmer, who thank God, was crated.  But not how I wanted to start my morning.  Will be calling vet tomorrow AM to complain.  Better Shimmer than Godfrey - he sleeps in MY bed!
> 
> Scrubbing...washing...everything, including me still smells...



Shame on the vet staff! Poor Shimmer, distress while improperly housed and fed while there, and the misery continuing afterwards. I would ask for a refund of the fees too. That staff needs some serious in service. If my DD's dog had been boarded there and been fed incorrectly she might have died. She suffers from chronic pancreatitis and HAS to have her prescription food, no exceptions.  There are probably other dogs like her and one should expect a Veterinary boarding staff to be scrupulous in their care.


----------



## crochetbella

Hi everyone! 

CK - congrats!!!
India, sorry to hear about Shimmer.

We felt the quake this morning. Seemed like it lasted a long time but it was only about 30 seconds. No damage here but looks like it was bad in Napa. My heart goes out to those peeps.


----------



## Luckydogmom

crochetbella said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> CK - congrats!!!
> India, sorry to hear about Shimmer.
> 
> We felt the quake this morning. Seemed like it lasted a long time but it was only about 30 seconds. No damage here but looks like it was bad in Napa. My heart goes out to those peeps.



So glad you are ok! Earthquakes are so freightening.


----------



## Mindi B

cbella, so glad you are okay!
css, well-said about the vet.  This time it was "just" an upset stomach, but you are quite right that for some dogs such errors could be devastating.  Miss Olive has come back unwell several times from the kennel (fortunately nothing serious, and I could never pinpoint any specific oversight) and it is very upsetting.  India, I actually write up a page for each dog about what they eat, don't eat, eccentricities (HenHen has a few of those ) and bring it with them EVERY time they board.  Though it is redundant to provide the same info at each visit, at least I feel that in the event of a significant feeding error, say, there will be NO excuse for the kennel's mistake.  I hope Shimmer has started feeling better.


----------



## Luckydogmom

csshopper said:


> Shame on the vet staff! Poor Shimmer, distress while improperly housed and fed while there, and the misery continuing afterwards. I would ask for a refund of the fees too. That staff needs some serious in service. If my DD's dog had been boarded there and been fed incorrectly she might have died. She suffers from chronic pancreatitis and HAS to have her prescription food, no exceptions.  There are probably other dogs like her and one should expect a Veterinary boarding staff to be scrupulous in their care.



I am so sorry India, this is awful. Huge vibes for Shimmer


----------



## India

Mindi, my vet's office only boards a very few dogs and they've had S and G several times.  I label the ziplock with their names and when they are to be fed and then verbally tell them as well.  When I have a pet sitter, I have a page-long info sheet I always leave, even though she's been sitting for me and my house for years.  I'm not sure that would have make a difference this time - new girls at office who are clearly not well trained or supervised.  I think it's the lack of supervision - my vet was in Idaho fly fishing.  One of the vets is a young mum who only works part-time and the other is doing his post vet school training.  He treated Godfrey last week with the choc episode but may still be better at veterinary med than management.  I will be having a talk with my vet - may have to take her in tomorrow - another attack after a very light dinner.  My house and I reek!


----------



## Suncatcher

Ck - congrats on finishing!!!

Cbella - good to hear you are okay.


----------



## India

Church was PACKED this AM - last Sun for our Rector of 31 yrs to preach.  One of the women's groups put on a fabulous reception afterwards - I've never seen so much food, all of it made by these women, with the exception of a huge sheet cake.  I made lunch on it!  I had not expected to be so moved by it.  When I arrived, (10 minutes early), I got one of the last seats in the balcony - had to set up folding chairs in the side aisles like they do for Christmas and Easter.  All of the Rector's family was there - he and his wife have 4 sons, two of whom are married and have GIRLS!  It was a lovely service and it reminded me of how when one attends a church for a long time and through the various ceremonies of life, there is a true connection.  The Rector was at the hospital the afternoon of the day my DH died and was wonderful.  A wedding, baptisms - all so special.  The Senior Warden read out the statistics of how many weddings/baptisms/funerals the Rector had officiated - an amazing number.  It is hideously hot and muggy here today but I'm SO glad I mustered my strength this AM and went.


----------



## Mindi B

India said:


> Mindi, my vet's office only boards a very few dogs and they've had S and G several times.  I label the ziplock with their names and when they are to be fed and then verbally tell them as well.  When I have a pet sitter, I have a page-long info sheet I always leave, even though she's been sitting for me and my house for years.  I'm not sure that would have make a difference this time - new girls at office who are clearly not well trained or supervised.  I think it's the lack of supervision - my vet was in Idaho fly fishing.  One of the vets is a young mum who only works part-time and the other is doing his post vet school training.  He treated Godfrey last week with the choc episode but may still be better at veterinary med than management.  I will be having a talk with my vet - may have to take her in tomorrow - another attack after a very light dinner.  My house and I reek!



India, we think alike on dog care and boarding preparations!  And you're right--all the precautions and instructions in the world won't help if the workers don't pay attention and no one MAKES them pay attention.  Poor Shimmer.
The farewell service for your Rector sounds lovely.


----------



## biscuit1

How are the west coasters doing this morning ?  News last evening was so much worse than yesterday 's first reports.


----------



## Mindi B

So true, biscuit.  I was surprised to see how the evaluations worsened throughout the day.  Hope all are okay out west.


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi , how is Miss Olive feeling this morning ?


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks for asking, biscuit!  I think she seems darn close to 100% cured--she has begun moving with her usual bounds and wags!  My DH is skeptical that she ever had a back issue at all--he thinks it was gastrointestinal, and I admit that the diagnostic procedure I witnessed at the vet's was not completely convincing.  I have more than once seen a doctor come into the room having already decided what was wrong and proceed to "prove" it. . . . The key for him was that she whined a little when he pressed in the center of her back, but that sort of thing is so subjective.  I felt she didn't seem that distressed; he was looking for a reaction and felt he'd seen it.  Who knows?  Only Olive, and she's not telling.  
I do know that our vets' hearts are in the right place, which counts for a lot.  And as long as she's better, well, I'll take this gift horse without looking too closely at its choppers!


----------



## India

This happens to Cavaliers sometimes - just suddenly they appear to be hurting and can't easily jump up on furniture/beds.  After innumerable visits to the vet and some x-rays, I've learned that these back issues are self-limiting - I wait at least 3 days to take them to the vet and by then, they're fine.  

It can also be gastro - with pancreatitis, they tend to hunch up their back and can't easily jump up either.  

Ah, if they could only talk....no...wait a minute, we'd all be in BIG trouble if they could!


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi , glad Miss Olive is on the mend. I've had good vet experiences and some terrible. I remind myself that after all , they are "practicing" medicine. They'll get it right yet !!
I do the same thing India does, wait 3 days. Otherwise I would have my own parking space and wing at vet's office by now.


----------



## Mindi B

The three-day wait is very sensible advice.  My haste is totally a function of my own worry and definitely ends up costing me time and money (and costing Olive some stress, as well).  I need to take a chill pill.  As long as the pup is not in imminent danger, a few days of watching make sense.  I shall try!
When someone I love, dog or human, is unwell, there's just a hole in me, somewhere under my ribcage, and action helps divert my attention from the hole.  I know you know what I mean.


----------



## Mindi B

Okay, I want to vent to mah Peeps.  Here's what I struggle with about Hermes.  I recently visited a boutique that was new to me and asked about a style of bag.  They had one that was already spoken-for, but the SA let me see it, which was very nice (remember, I posted about the "no attitude"!  I was genuinely appreciative).  This morning right after opening I got a call that "another" of these bags had come in.  In. . . the same color.  Huh.  Now, this could be true.  But given the timing I think I was being offered the same bag.  Which is totally, completely, utterly FINE--so why the fib?  Anyhow, I thought about it and decided I'd wait to try to find a different color.  And then, boom, the attitude. "It was highly unusual that they even had this bag" (yes, how odd that an Hermes boutique would receive an Hermes bag.  It's not like this is a rare style, leather, or color, mind you.  I know what is rare and what's not, and this one is not).  "There was no guarantee that any other color would ever become available."  I obediently expressed my undying gratitude for the honor I was declining.  But after I hung up, I got annoyed.  This is the game, I know it, and I'm new to this boutique so they don't know me from Adam and it was a very nice thing to be offered a bag (it ain't a B or K, obviously).  But don't I get to choose?  And if I say no, is that really so offensive?  All I've "cost" them so far was about 15 minutes of their time on a day when I was literally the ONLY customer in the store.  Sigh.  I've been spoiled by my usual boutique and SA who have never made me feel guilty if I've said no to something.  H is a weird, weird world.
Rant over.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Rant away Mindi, I am in your camp.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, LDM.  It's just. . . irritating.  First World problem, as a friend of mine would say.  And easy solution:  stop buying H.  DH would be overjoyed!


----------



## Mindi B

AND I was sent the wrong tickets (someone else's) for an event happening this week.  I just spent 25 minutes on the phone trying to straighten it out, and now I have to wait and hope the right ticket will arrive soon.  GRRRRRR!  I thought concierge services were supposed to _save_ me time and effort.  I know, another heinous First World problem.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, how frustrating about the tickets! Hopefully they get it straightened out for you. I'm glad Miss Olive is back to her fighting form! I think if it were GI issues, the meds would've made her worse, especially Metacam. 

Sending vibes to anyone affected by the earthquake.  Cbella, glad to hear you're ok!


----------



## tesi

Mindi- happy to hear about miss olive.  And also happy it appears it wasn't a spinal issue. They can be frightening.  I would caution you however on the 3 day rule.  When our shihtzu had her troubles (basically not being able to walk or falling over due to rear leg weakness)  we had to act quickly.   She had a compressed vertebrae and required surgery.  Had we waited she never would have walked again.  After surgery she had another 7 good years.  Suppose it was a mid-life chubby tummy issue.   Long- spined close to the ground little ones have these spinal anomalies  more than others.  She was an awesome pup.  
And the mysteries of hermes never fail to amaze me.  Never.   It's like a chess match and frankly I'm no bobby fisher.  
India-  poor sweet shimmer.   And poor you!  Yikes.

Hope everyone is happy and healthy- animals as well!


----------



## biscuit1

Tesi, I will remember this and filter it into my 3 day rule.


----------



## Mindi B

No worries, tesi, as there is absolutely no way that I would have taken a "wait-and-see" approach to such serious symptoms.  Miss Olive was simply a little "off"--there was no sign of any neurological injury such as you describe.  I'm pretty aware of what constitutes a doggy health emergency and would never hesitate a moment in such a case.
OB, what about Metacam would cause a worsening of GI symptoms?  The vet suggested it was an anti-inflammatory. . . .


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> No worries, tesi, as there is absolutely no way that I would have taken a "wait-and-see" approach to such serious symptoms.  Miss Olive was simply a little "off"--there was no sign of any neurological injury such as you describe.  I'm pretty aware of what constitutes a doggy health emergency and would never hesitate a moment in such a case.
> OB, what about Metacam would cause a worsening of GI symptoms?  The vet suggested it was an anti-inflammatory. . . .




It's an NSAID just like Rimadyl or Advil. With any NSAID, the most common side effect is GI upset (anorexia, vomit, diarrhea). Given to a dog that already has GI upset, it's more likely to cause those side effects to show up. The good thing is that while some GI pain can mimic back pain (hunched, less mobile) at first glance, there are other symptoms that can distinguish between the two on exam. The really good thing for Miss Olive is that minor back issues (pain but no neurological deficits) very often respond quickly to anti-inflammatories. 

How did HenHen react to his playmate being out of commission? In my household, that usually means your truly becoming the de facto playmate. With only one cat remaining in my house, I've suddenly become my formerly standoffish cat's best friend, cat bed, and scratching post. Maybe I need another kitten (shhh, don't tell DH I said that!)...


----------



## Mindi B

Got it, OB, and that certainly makes sense.  You said it exactly--back pain with no neurological deficits.  That's what the vet found.  And it seems to have resolved at this point, though of course we'll keep watching her.  I was staring at poor Miss O all weekend whenever she took a step to be sure I saw no knuckling under of the paws, no staggering, etc.  She must have thought mom had lost her mind.  "Yeah, I'm walking here.  Take a picture, it'll last longer!"
As for Henry, well, he is used to having Olive as a boss and critic, but not a playmate.  He longs to play with her (play bows, high-pitched baby barks) and she wants no part of it!  Poor HenHen.


----------



## ouija board

Lol, tell her thank goodness it wasn't GI after all, then! Nothing like intense scrutiny when you're doing yer bizness.


----------



## Mindi B

:shame: Yeah, my poor critters have to put up with that from time to time, too.  They use the yard, so every now and then I make a point of following them to be sure their, er, bizness is normal.  My DH is amused that I keep tabs on poo, but HEY!  It's relevant to their health, darn it!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> :shame: Yeah, my poor critters have to put up with that from time to time, too.  They use the yard, so every now and then I make a point of following them to be sure their, er, bizness is normal.  My DH is amused that I keep tabs on poo, but HEY!  It's relevant to their health, darn it!




Poo is important. You must keep tabs on it! And now we've scared everyone off with excessive talk of poo....


----------



## Mindi B

Yup. OB and I killed Chat.
Not really our fault, OB.  Just two poo posts.  Not excessive!  And there's a number two pun there, but I am way too classy to go for it.  Way.


----------



## nycmom

Way to go CK!!! I am incredibly impressed! And thanks for sharing the awesome pics too!

MindiB I totally understand and empathize...that's the problem when pets are not right, they can't tell us what's wrong so it's such a guessing game and so stressful! No wonder we're reduced to becoming poop detectives!


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Poop detectives!  I need a special fedora!  No, wait, no I don't.  Bad idea, Mindi.


----------



## India

Mindi, that's what I'm being right now!  Got meds from vet yesterday - so disorganized in that office - wondered why they gave me two bottles when the same meds were for both dogs and they weigh the same.  Got home, put on glasses to give pills, and discovered they'd given me another patient's prescription - same med, but she has Springers (I know her - one of her Springers won Westminster several years ago - the famous "Robert"), and the dosage was different.  Called vet's office right away - they were horrified.  Told them I can't bring it back until Wed - have rehab and doctor's app't today (this is doctor's week - 3 app'ts!).  

Mindi, I feel the same way as you about the high pressure selling at Hermes.  We should be so honored to buy a VERY expensive purse that is neither the size/leather/color we want.  I'm not playing that game.  Of course, I have all the Hermes I most likely will ever have.  There are a couple of vintage ones I'd love to own, but can't justify the cost when I already have vintage Lederman bags in similar style.  Just how expensive a bag do I need for an hour of church each week!  I should donate the extra cost instead of buying a more expensive one.

An orange Picotin would be fun but I prefer the old non-lock style.  Maybe someday on ebay if the price is right.

It's actually very freeing to be happy with all the shawls/scarves/bags I have.  They're WAY more than most people could ever dream of having, including me!  

At my age, the most precious possession I have is health - it makes all the difference in the world and no amount of Hermes can possibly take its place.

Off to rehab and then the doctor!


----------



## ouija board

Poop detective, lol! The things we do for our pets.


----------



## ouija board

India, that's a very bad mistake. I think someone at the front desk needs to be reassigned, asap!


----------



## crochetbella

Mindi B said:


> :shame: Yeah, my poor critters have to put up with that from time to time, too.  They use the yard, so every now and then I make a point of following them to be sure their, er, bizness is normal.  My DH is amused that I keep tabs on poo, but HEY!  It's relevant to their health, darn it!



Totally important! I watch Ollie every single time he goes out into the yard so 

Overprotective. 

Hope all the pups are feeling better soon!


----------



## ck21

Enjoying the day at the state fair!!


----------



## biscuit1

ck21 said:


> Enjoying the day at the state fair!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2731519


 
ADORABLE !!!!  Thank you so much.  You have just created smiles around the world.


----------



## Mindi B

Collin!  That rainbow slushee is as big as he is!  What a happy picture.
Eat something on a stick for me.


----------



## ck21

Mindi-we ate enough things on a stick to feed an army!  Hot Cars loved the pronto pups and chocolate covered waffles on a stick!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, MAN!  Hot Cars is a man after my own heart.  I LOVE Pronto Pups and CHOCOLATE WAFFLES On A STICK?!


----------



## csshopper

ck and Hot Cars- Something gooey, something deep fat fried, something chocolate......it's State Fair time, all nutritional data gets suspended for a day. Just don't eat and then go on the Tilt a Whirl or bungee jump. 

Biscuit is right, that smile stretches around the Equator!

Currently feel like I'm on a Merry go Round: in Escrow on sale of house (Yea!) and just started Escrow on purchase of a house that is 10times the home we lost out on recently and was the same price.  I think it was Chat Karma that led us to it.   Cocoa will have a great new place to poo.......


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Yay for better houses and new poo places, css!


----------



## India

What, no cotton candy at the State Fair?  Seems like only yesterday that DGS1 was that age at the Fair.  This year at 14, he went with high school friends ALONE!  His mother was not expecting it this soon - his "friends", whom he had met riding the bus for THREE days, were all sophomores and juniors.  I told her to expect a junior girl to invite him to his first prom next spring!  She went with a senior boy in 9th grade!

css, how fabulous that you got a better house!  Sometimes things are meant to be....


----------



## bjostone

Whoa, the Peeps are poopin'  !!!!!   Poppin?  So much going on...............poops, house selling and closing roller coaster stuff, Hot Cars cheerin' us all on............

Yeah, it ain't borin' around here...............

one of the best places on the planet to vent, sob, sigh and be happy!

Want to thank the Peeps for all the input re:  school.   India is right on, only one year, buck up!  LdM is also giving great advise, "what does DD want?"  and I am tired of the up and down of the roller coaster ride...............hate to admit this, but DD loves public school (30 in her class instead of 15) and I am tired of the ride.............should I surrender?

LdM has DS left  for school?   How are you Mom?

To all the 4 footer Mom's thank god our tail waggers don't go off to school.   Bad enough taking them to doggie day care, or the vet, but it goes to show how much they give and how little they ask in return.  Love to the Peeps!


----------



## bjostone

and of course, love to all the members of our famblies............


----------



## India

I went to public school; my two children went to private, including 2 yrs in LA - John Thomas Dye and Harvard; all four grandchildren are in public school.

I don't know which public school you're considering or anything about it, but here in my town, I could not be happier that my two DGSs are in public schools.  They are both in MST magnet programs - one Middle School and one High School.  I would not want them anywhere else, regardless of cost - they're fabulous schools, filled with very bright, engaged young people.

I did, however, learn when in LA that if I'M not happy with the school, then it's not the right school.  I took my DD out of JTD in the middle of 5th grade and moved her to Pilgrim School - very good decision for her and for me.  People were stunned - there are sisters who would cut one another's throats for a spot at JTD.  It was not the right school for me, and ultimately, not for my daughter either.

Is there any chance of your daughter getting into her first choice school if you re-apply?  Or is that a no-go?  If there is a chance, perhaps let her try the public school this year and see how YOU like it.  If you really don't feel it's a good atmosphere for her, then in the end it's YOUR decision - you are the parent and the one footing the tuition bill.

Glad I'm not in your shoes, Bonnie!


----------



## chaneljewel

Today is National Dog Day!   Give all your furry kids an extra hug and treat!  I love my babies so much!!


----------



## csshopper

chaneljewel said:


> Today is National Dog Day!   Give all your furry kids an extra hug and treat!  I love my babies so much!!



Somebody must have told Cocoa, she was lobbying extra hard for chicken tonight.....and of course, she got some. Can't resist those eyes sometimes, and a sloppy kiss on the ankle doesn't hurt either. LOVE that fur baby!

india- hope Shimmer is feeling better and could celebrate the day.


----------



## Mindi B

Every day is dog day!  At least, that's what Olive and Henry tell me.
"Hump" day.  Up and over we go.


----------



## biscuit1

Every day is dog day at my house - love my furkids !!!!!!


----------



## India

I "went to the dogs" years ago, so everyday IS Dog Day at my house.  We're seeing improvement, but a serious bath tomorrow will be welcome for all!

After sitting on a hard chair for 1 1/2 hrs waiting in doctor's office Mon, and 1 hr waiting in yet another doctor's office yesterday, my poor old bruised tail bone is feeling the effects.  One more app't this week - at ophthalmologist - I think his chairs are more comfortable!

Hot, hot, hot and humid here!  I have a field of toadstools in both my front and back yards.  Yuck!  Thank heavens the dogs have never shown any interest in them - can't pick up all of them!


----------



## biscuit1

India, maybe you can bring a cushion of some sort with you for next visits. Hope you feel better.


----------



## chaneljewel

India, it's gotten hot and humid here too.  I think it's hotter and more humid than it's been all summer!   Ugh!!   I want cool weather...mind you...not cold , but cool.  Not too demanding.   Haha.

Home from yoga and trying to unwind.  I pay for this every Thursday morning when five hits and the alarm goes off.   Oh well, yoga is worth it!


----------



## ck21

Remember the big work meeting that was postponed a few weeks ago?  Tomorrow is the day!  8am central time. I'll take any vibes you can spare!!


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> Remember the big work meeting that was postponed a few weeks ago?  Tomorrow is the day!  8am central time. I'll take any vibes you can spare!!



ck- sending them now and keeping a few in reserve for reinforcements in the  morning. I'm an early riser here on Pacific Daylight Time so will zing some your way about the time you walk through that door. 

Best Wishes and remember :urock:


----------



## biscuit1

ck21 said:


> Remember the big work meeting that was postponed a few weeks ago? Tomorrow is the day! 8am central time. I'll take any vibes you can spare!!


 
Vibing !


----------



## Mindi B

Vibing for ck!!!


----------



## India

Yes, vibing for CK!  

Even more heat and humidity today.  Heavy rain yesterday afternoon just after yard man left.  He had all leaves and small twigs picked up from heavy rain earlier this week - looks like he was never here now.  Bummer...WAY too hot for me to go out and pick them up - really bothers my breathing.

Third doctor's app't of the week today - eye doctor.  My vision has been worsening - always worry about macular degeneration as a cousin has it.  Fingers crossed for me today.


----------



## ouija board

Good luck, Ck!!!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## bjostone

vibin for CK here in So Ca............................


----------



## csshopper

India said:


> Yes, vibing for CK!
> 
> Even more heat and humidity today.  Heavy rain yesterday afternoon just after yard man left.  He had all leaves and small twigs picked up from heavy rain earlier this week - looks like he was never here now.  Bummer...WAY too hot for me to go out and pick them up - really bothers my breathing.
> 
> Third doctor's app't of the week today - eye doctor.  My vision has been worsening - always worry about macular degeneration as a cousin has it.  Fingers crossed for me today.



India-thinking of you as you head off to your eye doctor appt.


----------



## ck21

Success !!   yahoo!!!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Yay, ck, and congratulations on whatever-it-is!  Of course, whoever-it-was making the decision would have been crazy not to grant you whatever-it-is, whevever you wanted them to, because you are marvelous!
My head hurts.


----------



## csshopper

ck-great way to start the day!  Congratulations.


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> Success !!   yahoo!!!!!




Never doubted it for a minute! A great start to the day!


----------



## tesi

ck-  yay for you!
and india thoughts are with you as you head to your eye appt.  i also have crazy early signs of macular degeneration.  taking vitamins and checking that grid everyday.  so far i'm ok.  i may have some unusual eye contours that have been there forever- i'm hopeful i'm just a bit anatomically challenged.  eye issues frighten me terribly.  as it is i have horrible horrible vision. somewhere in the 20/1200 range uncorrected.  cannot recognize dh in bed until he is really close.  he will always be young and handsome to me&#8230;..

hope all are well in preparation for the holiday weekend.  dd#1 and bf and my grand-cat are visiting and staying the weekend (along with a passel of other folk as well).  its the cat i'm concerned with. word is she does not like pups&#8230;..and my little guy is a tender little soul.  yikes
any tips are appreciated.  she is declawed but cat urine is a massive fear of mine.  
hugs from here!  lovely weather but rip currents in the waters.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Need to do a massive catch up, but 8 major proposals, hundreds of excel charts and thousands of calculations are DONE!!! I have literally been putting in 16- to 18-hour days for the past 2 weeks to finish each one by their submission deadlines.

I'm sitting right now at my favorite lunch place with a lovely glass of wine. I managed to snag a spur of the moment appointment with my colorist and hairdresser too.

I am a happy, happy girl.


----------



## Mindi B

You certainly EARNED this break and some serious pampering, EB.  Enjoy!


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Yay, ck, and congratulations on whatever-it-is!  Of course, whoever-it-was making the decision would have been crazy not to grant you whatever-it-is, whevever you wanted them to, because you are marvelous!
> My head hurts.


 
Nothing granted yet, but a good showing today bodes well for the future!!  

EB--sounds like a well-deserved afternoon!!


----------



## bjostone

India said:


> Yes, vibing for CK!
> 
> Even more heat and humidity today.  Heavy rain yesterday afternoon just after yard man left.  He had all leaves and small twigs picked up from heavy rain earlier this week - looks like he was never here now.  Bummer...WAY too hot for me to go out and pick them up - really bothers my breathing.
> 
> Third doctor's app't of the week today - eye doctor.  My vision has been worsening - always worry about macular degeneration as a cousin has it.  Fingers crossed for me today.


iNDIA, everything is crossed for you.   Eye challenges arevery scarey.    Vibin, vibin, vibin............

Congrats CK Hot Cars mom is a warrior!

EB, relaxxxxin...............perhaps you can continue to do so over the long weekend..........


----------



## chaneljewel

A big congrats to you ck!   And EB...you deserve pampering!!   Get some rest!

My 9 month gd is in the hospital with viral croup.  She's so sick.  Please send some prayers her way!


----------



## csshopper

chanel- hugs and prayers to all your family for your DGD.  When I needed support a few weeks ago biscuit sent me "stertke" and that stuck with me.  Now I pass on that strength to you. Please post and let us know how she is doing?


----------



## bjostone

Chanel, so sorry to hear this.   Everything coming your way and hers. xoxo


----------



## etoupebirkin

Chanel, massive vibes from me, too.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## biscuit1

Chanel - extra sterkte to GD and to you.


----------



## Mindi B

chanel: lots of love and good wishes to you and your family.


----------



## India

Oh chanel, that's so frightening!  Lots of good wishes and prayers for your DGD.

EB, I don't know how you do what you do!  You are a wonder woman.  I'm lucky if I can go flat out for 5-6 hrs in a day, let alone 18!  A well deserved break...

CK, you go girl!  Hope it all works out for you!

LDM, I imagine you're moving Kirby to college.  Big changes for all.

DD and her family left after school yesterday for a weekend with her father in northern MI.  I envy them the weather there!  Not quite a humid here today - windows upstairs were not totally fogged up when I got up this AM.

Eye app't went very well - healthy eyes for another year!!!!  Hooray!  Ah, the excitement of old age - good doctor's app't are every bit as thrilling as something new from Hermes!  Even MORE so!  Health is so precious when one is at the age where one can lose it very quickly.


----------



## ouija board

Chanel, it's so scary when babies get sick! Sending vibes for a speedy recovery.

EB, whew! Hope you get some time to relax this weekend after such a busy schedule.


----------



## Mindi B

India, I completely agree with you about the doctors' appointments.  About four years ago I had an abnormal mammogram (it ended up okay) and that marked the end of my feeling sanguine that I would always receive a clean bill of health.  Now any check-up is stressful--and while I have been fortunate so far, there is still enough that needs to be "watched" that I take nothing for granted anymore!  So happy to hear that your peepers are in good shape!


----------



## bjostone

Mindi B said:


> India, I completely agree with you about the doctors' appointments.  About four years ago I had an abnormal mammogram (it ended up okay) and that marked the end of my feeling sanguine that I would always receive a clean bill of health.  Now any check-up is stressful--and while I have been fortunate so far, there is still enough that needs to be "watched" that I take nothing for granted anymore!  So happy to hear that your peepers are in good shape!


I will second Mindi B's comment;  especially liked her use of the word, "peepers".

India relieved that all is well.  This post 40 biz is challenging, but that is why a Doc told me:   "the first 40 are free".  I have told DH that I feel like the cat and dog couple in Pinocchio (sp?) remember?  One had a patch over one eye, the other either had a stump on the leg, or crutch and they just helped each other.

Csshopper? LdM? Tesi? EB.and the gang...........okay?

Positivity plus more to all, especially to those enduring trauma, hope the "long" weekend  (never long enough) is relaxing and fun.  We have the last school interview on Tues, "que sera sera".........xoxo


----------



## tesi

Chanel-thoughts, prayers and vibes being sent your way.....
Love to all.   No drama here.  Drama arrives tomorrow.  Kids and cat in tow.   
Xo.


----------



## India

Loved the "post-40" comment.  That's my childrens' ages!  I'm in the post-70 world now and I can tell you it is different!  My mind wants to do sell these things and after a few hours my body yells STOP!  But I'm lucky I'm here - I lost DH when he was just 64.

Weird thoughts for today - I got married for the first time 48 yrs ago tonight....


----------



## Mindi B

India, saying "Happy Anniversary" doesn't seem quite right, but certainly sending you best wishes and hoping you can enjoy many happy memories on this occasion.


----------



## India

Thanks, Mindi.  There are SOME happy memories of our 9 yr marriage, but what is weird is that DD and her family are up in MI right now with her father (my first husband).  We spent our honeymoon in the family cottage where they are.  What's even weirder is that when he married again (30 days after our divorce - I'll let you figure that one out), he took her and her children there for THEIR honeymoon, as well - that anniversary for him was just 5 days ago.  He's ben divorced from her for over 20 years.  He's the one who should be having LOTS of memories right now!  

I'm just lucky that I met my DH2 and had 27 wonderful years with him.  Just not enough....


----------



## Mindi B

Same honeymoon location, huh?  That's. . . different.   Well, the second time was the charm for you!  That's a happy memory, anyhow.


----------



## India

No big surprise there - he was tight as a tick and still is!  What with driving up there and a free place to stay, this was a cheap honeymoon!  At least, I got to fly up - we didn't own a car!  And yes, she knew it was the site of the first honeymoon and had been up there with her husband and children before we were all divorced.  

Sometimes you just can't make up these things....


----------



## Mindi B

Ain't it the truth.


----------



## etoupebirkin

India said:


> Loved the "post-40" comment.  That's my childrens' ages!  I'm in the post-70 world now and I can tell you it is different!  My mind wants to do sell these things and after a few hours my body yells STOP!  But I'm lucky I'm here - I lost DH when he was just 64.
> 
> Weird thoughts for today - I got married for the first time 48 yrs ago tonight....



((((Big hugs!!!))))


----------



## etoupebirkin

So much went on this week. Everything's OK. When I have the energy, I will write about it. It included Scorpions, cars going 120 mph, overall *****iness and a huge contract win.

Had some wine to celebrate. Went to shul tonight too...to thank G-d for all my blessings.

And yes, I can't make this stuff up. My imagination is just not that good.


----------



## ck21

Thinking of each of you and sending warm thoughts.


----------



## nycmom

Congrats ck21 and etoupebirkin on getting through your stressful work weeks successfully (ha try saying that 5 times fast)!

Chaneljewel I am thinking about you and sending vibes, vibes, vibes...


----------



## Mindi B

stressfulworkweekssuccessfully, stressfulweeksworksuccorsfullee, stressworkweeksstorksickstessfulloff. . . .


----------



## Mindi B

Sending vibes out for healing, decision-making, and just general peace for the Peeps.


----------



## tesi

Signs of summer at the jersey shore-   
A balding grey-haired 60-something guy just zoomed by on a skateboard.   
Have to love that.......
Grand kitten is here, ensconced in dd's room.   Hasn't met my canine.   Now that should be fun.  
Hugs and peace to all.


----------



## Mindi B

Good luck with your kitty visitor, tesi!  I hope the fireworks are minimal and everybody ends up unscathed.


----------



## csshopper

Hi peeps,

Just came down out of the loft, the storage area built over 1/2 of the garage. Relics are being uncovered, sorted, shifted etc. Thank goodness for the back brace! Most difficult part is getting DH to relinquish things.....I mean, seriously, are we ever again going to need the Walkman????? (well, maybe.....there is the box of tapes that are set aside for now.) Note: he does own and use his iPod and streams music on the computer.  Then there was the "spare" turntable unearthed, and on it goes. 

Thoughts, hugs and vibes to all.  Always look forward to "Chat" breaks!!!!!!!


----------



## bjostone

Mindi B said:


> stressfulworkweekssuccessfully, stressfulweeksworksuccorsfullee, stressworkweeksstorksickstessfulloff. . . .


good work Mindi B.    India, isn't there some expression about "truth being stranger than fiction?"...quite appropos.........


----------



## chaneljewel

Gd is home now.  She's a very tired baby with dark circles under her eyes.  Unusual for a nine month old I'm sure.   DD is worn out too.   A long weekend will certainly help her with that.   

I'm smoking ribs today.  Dh requested them tomorrow but it's suppose to rain so thought I'd do it today.  They're so delicious in the smoker.  The only problem is that it's 94 degrees here and every time I have to open the smoker I sweat a lot!   The ribs are so worth it though


----------



## Mindi B

Poor little girl, and poor mom!  But so happy that DGD and DD are home, chanel.  Enjoy those yummy ribs!


----------



## biscuit1

Chanel, wonderful news ! I'm sure you are all relieved that GD is ok and out of hospital. Do they live near you? 
 Ribs sound delicious.


----------



## ouija board

Chanel, so glad your granddaughter is home! Smoked ribs are totally worth the sweat and effort! Of course, I can say that since I'm sitting comfortably in the air conditioning, not standing next to a hot smoker!

Tesi, hope the grand cat behaves. Probably best if Kitty is never aware that the dog exists, and vice versa. 

I went on a wee Labor Day shopping spree, sadly none of it actually on sale which is the whole purpose of shopping on Labor Day weekend. My Neimans SA called to say that some Akris Punto pieces that I'd liked online had arrived. So..I'm all set for fall. So set, in fact, that I'll have to wear a different outfit just to get everything worn in the two months of winter that we get here. And today, I got to visit Hermes and picked up a coffee mug from the new Deco line. I foresee getting many more pieces in the near future, so in love! I'm definitely headed to Ban Island!


----------



## ck21

Great news, Chanel!!

OB--what a fun shopping trip.

Tomorrow I think I'm taking Hot Cars to my childhood summer camp.  It's on an island in Northern MN, and they do a cool outdoor church service on Sundays.  It's a 2 hour drive, one-way, but I just learned that the island is up for sale.  It's is one of most favorite places ever, and I don't want to miss a chance to see it one more time with Hot Cars.

It's sad.... I feel like they're selling part of me.  Oy, I'm sappy tonight.


----------



## ck21

CSS--what a fun trip down memory lane as you unearth those treasures!


----------



## tesi

chanel-  so happy gd is home, may her recovery be speedy.  poor little one, and poor parents.  how frightened they must have been.  

update on the kitten front..
kitten has no issues with pup.  pup growled up a funny little storm.  so they are not buddies. kitten doesn't care to make friends.  just exploring.  this is a great house to explore  here she is, on a bookshelf, behind an antique ceramic glove form.


----------



## csshopper

chanel- that is wonderful news. Hope they all get rested, nothing like being home.


----------



## Mindi B

OB, any chance of some new clothes pics?  I am still on a Total Shopping Ban, which, I need not tell anyone, stinks out loud on ice at this time of year, when all the new goodies are hitting the stores.  Let me live vicariously, please!
That is a cute and wise kitty, tesi.  There have been times during visits when I would have been well-advised to climb onto the bookshelves. 
ck, I think that would be a lovely thing to do with Hot Cars!  There is nothing sappy about your feelings, and it is wonderful to honor them by sharing this place with your little boy while you can.


----------



## bjostone

tesi said:


> Signs of summer at the jersey shore-
> A balding grey-haired 60-something guy just zoomed by on a skateboard.
> Have to love that.......
> Grand kitten is here, ensconced in dd's room.   Hasn't met my canine.   Now that should be fun.
> Hugs and peace to all.


so Tesi, how was the face-off 'tween Grand Kitten and Canine?  

When I first read your post I thought you were going to say Summer time Jersey Shore 60 year old with Lolita?  Speedo?   (I know we had a great howl  with that "optic" several months ago, so many different ways to finish your sentence..............)

Chanel, so thankful that GD and DD are back from that ordeal.   I find the entire hospital ordeal, (whether it be emergency room, scan, whatever) exhausting with varying degrees of stress, never been easy.  

Csshopper, I think I have some DH's traits - I too am always fearful that I will relinquish something I will need later.

OB, can we all invite ourselves for those ribs?   I am salivating...............  2 months of winter, that sounds perfect.

why am I up this early?   hockey tournament, how I wish DS would find another sport......some of these kids are BIG! and now they check............the way I look at it is IF he wants to play the game, that is part of the game, so think it through.  IMO testosterone rules rather than thought.

Good morning!


----------



## ouija board

I'm not at home, but here's what I bought. Ok, let's see if this works...trying to attach links on my phone...
The softest cuddliest tunic
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Akris-p...nements%3D&eItemId=prod173720293&cmCat=search
Purple boyfriend cardigan. Looked way better on than on the hangar, and so comfy!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Akris-p...nements%3D&eItemId=prod172850197&cmCat=search
I got the cardigan with the silk printed back, not the tank. Nevermind that I already have three black cardigans...
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Akris-p...nements%3D&eItemId=prod172090323&cmCat=search


----------



## ouija board

Woohoo! It worked! I also got a cobalt blue sweater, but I couldn't find a picture of it. I'm trying to upgrade my wardrobe from old Gap t shirts and sweaters that are way past their expiration dates, and my SA got me hooked on Akris Punto. So well made and comfortable. Unfortunately, the price point is also a huge upgrade  but hopefully these pieces last longer than my cheap stuff!


----------



## bjostone

ck, hope the Island goes to a good family.   No commercial development please.   I empathize about having a part of you sold.   That is how I have felt about several pieces of real estate, including my grandmother's home.  I hate that  redevelopment  (IMO) destroyed some really beautiful "old" properties (Nantucket, Greenwich, Santa Monica) the "old" character is gone and  the McMansion rules/ruled?    I just cannot look, so I don't.

Many months ago someone (thinking maybe Vigee?  Mindi B?) posted re:   Fit Flops?   Am looking for a very user friendly open toe..........any suggestions?   Looks like many different styles and I need user friendly.  TX


----------



## Mindi B

ouija board said:


> Woohoo! It worked! I also got a cobalt blue sweater, but I couldn't find a picture of it. I'm trying to upgrade my wardrobe from old Gap t shirts and sweaters that are way past their expiration dates, and my SA got me hooked on Akris Punto. So well made and comfortable. Unfortunately, the price point is also a huge upgrade  but hopefully these pieces last longer than my cheap stuff!



Those are all great pieces, OB.  Chic but not trendy, and gorgeous color/detail.  Thank you for sharing!  What are your favorite bottoms to wear with these?  Skinny jeans, or black trous, or--I'm always all about the distinctive piece, but then I find that I need a totally simple, subtle piece to pair with it, and don't always have it.

I do like Fit Flops, Bonnie, and Birkenstocks as well.  I was very happy that this was the year of the so-called "ugly" sandal.  Works for me.  Fit Flops have lots of styles and colors and I find that they are generally very comfy.  I size down (I'm usually a 7.5 but go for a 7 in Fit Flops).


----------



## bjostone

Thanks Mindi B.

FYI , depending upon where one lives, and the "cas" vs "non cas" dress standard,  in my casual environment I have found Lululemon works well for skinny pants.   For me I like the long tailored mens shirt or tunic top look with a skinny pant/leggings etc.  Have not tried SPANX cause those types of things make me feel "sausaged".    Since like Mindi B, (I seem to recall this, if I am wrong mea culpa) I have trouble with my feet  the top is the critical element.  (Foot comfort is first, if feet don't work nothin' is going anywhere.)

 As someone else previously stated,  love Vince.  Found a new store (2 years old) Velvet (on San Vicente Blvd, LA) which has some nice 100% cotton, long (over the butt) tops; maybe web site?  Used to be a shop on Duane St, NYC called Lily Nyoten (something like that) who had nice tops with an "edge" factor.   I think that Calypso also carried that line.  Have also purchased Roberta Rabbit tunics.

Do not know if this helps, hope so.   Over and out.................for now


----------



## India

Chanel, SO glad that DD and DGD are back home!  They both need lots of healing rest.  Those ribs sound fabulous!  What time's dinner?!

Tesi, I'm "cat-sitting" for DD and family while they are in MI.  Not in my house, but it requires 2-3 trips to her house daily.  She only lives 2 miles away, but it is a nuisance none the less.  I think this may be my last time doing this for her.  She NEVER takes care of my dogs, so there is no mutuality in this arrangement.

Was awakened this AM by a recorded call from AmEx about questionable charges on my card.  Went online after getting up/feeding dogs etc and sure enough, 3 different charges today from India!  Considering that I had only gotten up and don't shop online in India, they were fraudulent.  So, all the bother of getting a new card.  I'm highly suspicious that this was my card that expires on 8/31 - used it at Target before Xmas and had had no suspicious charges, so they may have made a last ditch effort.  Even though I have a new card with new expiration date and security code, they felt it  best to start over fresh.  Of course this means I will have to memorize a new number for all my online purchases and change everything that is an automatic charge each month.  Better than thousands charged on my card but a nuisance none the less.

Ironing pillow cases today - have gotten WAY behind....


----------



## tesi

ob-  love those pieces, especially the cardi with the printed back.  i find that its often smarter to have more expensive well-made items that you love and that last a long time.  we all only have so much space, right?  i do have a stack of gap white and black cotton tanks that i wear around casually, then pitch out at the end of a season.  (or wear as pi's, or make rags out of-truly i almost never pitch things out-i'm too eco-conscious)

ck- i understand how hard it is to see a special place change-only the memories of the magic remain. just like life i suppose&#8230;

kitty and pup still not friends-have had to sequester pup while kitty roams.  cute cat-  i have never had an "inside" cat so i am unaccustomed to their behaviors.  my outside cat was a tough cookie.  hunted, gathered, fought.  this one is a mush-  but i will never be accustomed to animals on the kitchen counter&#8230;&#8230;just my ocd i suppose.

love to all.  squeaking the last bit of summer out-kids at beach-i'm cleaning!


----------



## Mindi B

No, not OCD, tesi--sensible.  I know people who do let their cats on the counter, but we never did.  It is unlikely to kill ya, but it can't be sanitary, it just can't.   I mean, litter box paws, yes?
Lazy day, very, very hot and humid.  Doing lots of laundry, which is perhaps stupid given that everyone is certainly running their AC today, but so far so good.  I haven't taken the grid off-line yet, anyway.
Watching the US Open.  Those poor players: I cannot IMAGINE running around on a hard court today.  Eeek.  Hydrate, everyone, hydrate!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Finally, time for a catch up. During the past few weeks, Ive only had the energy to root and send vibes to everyone. Now, that Ive had a few days to get errands done that had not been done, too.

CK, Woohoo on your run. I have so much respect for you. The sunset yoga looked fantastic. Thanks for posting pictures of Mr. Hot Cars, too. Love the rainbow slushie. He has a smile that is so full of joy. Also, I hope work went well, too. The trip to your camp will be wonderful for you both. 

Mindi, I hope Olive continues to be OK. Thanks for being your sensible, funny self. Regarding high pressure from H, you did the right thing. I say keep to your normal SA. And yes, I agree with you, the world of Hermes defies logic.

Tesi, You like Dolce Gabbana, we have the same taste. I have a D&G coat and dress on hold for me waiting for an NM points event to purchase. Also good luck with the kitten (BTW, what a cutie.) and your dog. In my experience, a kitten is pretty quick and can jump/hide places the dog cant get too.

CSS, Im glad to hear youre OK. I was in Napa last April. I got word from one winery that we visited that everythings basicallyOK for them. My other favorite winery, I have not heard from, so Im worried. The vintner could not have been more gracious to me and DH. Also, fantastic news on the new house!!!

LDM, I hope the Kirby drop off went well and you did not cry too much. My philosophy on kids going through major milestonesis as long as they are on a good path, I have no problems with it. But I do get wistful. I do say a few quick prayers for your friend and his family.

Bonnie, Good luck with DDs school. And the hockeyIm glad that my DS never got into that sport. You must have nerves of steel. I also agree with you on the McMansionizaton of affluent suburbs. My home area used to have horse trails, large lots and reasonably sized homes. Now, 4,000 SF is a small home and the norm is 8-10,000 SF. By a friends home, there is what we affectionately call the Inn and Conference Center an 18,000 SF monstrosity. Yecchhh!!!

India, I hope Shimmer is OK. Feel your pain on the poo. Everyones most precious possession is their own health. I hope your eyes are OK too. Your post about your first husband made me cringethe one about your second took my breath away. You need the CC trouble like a hole in the head. DH and I got word that our normal checking account information my have been compromised. So we now have I year credit monitoring service. And that is supposed to make me feel better.

CrochetB, Im glad you and DH were OK.

Biscquit1, Big waves!!!!

OB, Love Akris Punto too. It looks like you made some wonderful choices.

Chanel, Im glad to hear DGD is home from the hospital. Smoked ribsyum!!!!!!


----------



## India

I never could figure out a way to get cats to stay off my counter tops.  DD thought she had - she has HUGE cats - two weigh 20-22 lbs each.  They simply could not jump up.  Well, today, I discovered they CAN jump up and did, knocking the key to the kitchen door to the floor - had a treasure hunt finding it.  

When I had cats, I just sprayed and wiped my counter-tops constantly.  Sure easier with dogs...


----------



## etoupebirkin

Now for my news this past week. To say the least, it was rock'em sock 'em. My head is still spinning.

1. Monday. Went down to the guest bedroom to find that DH must have brought home a lady friend as the room was a mess sheets strewn about, box of condoms in evidence. He also came home late and left before we got up. Hmmm. DH and I wondered what went on, but didn't ask at the time. I was so flummoxed, I called DH and strategized how to bring this up with him. We decided not to bring it up because he found an apartment and moved into it today. Needless to say, DH and I are celebrating because the kid is not a good roomie. And he will learn big time in his new place. 

Tuesday, I was in a "fiercely *****y" mood because my colleagues did not give me the information I needed to complete a price volume for a large proposal and I knew it was going to be an 11:30 pm or later night for me. The people running the solicitation did not meet their own schedule, so it cased a ripple effect on the other proposals my colleagues and I were working on. I hate being the one who gets crunched because people can't get their work done. We got the easy proposal out one day early--that was good.

Wednesday, Huge proposal due at 2 pm. At 10 am I received news that the pricing volume needed some changes due to errors in the data that a partner company provided. I managed to get it done and double checked, but it was close. The colleagues in charge have the relationship with the client, but are completely unfamiliar with government proposal development and the level of detail in compliance that is required. So there was true chaos from 1:00 to 1:40 when the doc was finally submitted. I had no time to rest as I had the third proposal to complete that was due at noon on Thursday. So, I worked until 10:30-11:00 pm to get the document to a point in which I could review/double check it.

Thursday. Got the proposal in by noon. Took the rest of the day off. I got my hair cut. It's the shortest its been in years, but it is a GREAT cut. In the meantime DH dealt with scorpions for half the day. Context: DH is leading a team of lawyers on a pro bono criminal case in Arizona. He's working with two attorneys in another office&#8212;we'll call them Nick and Nora. N&N receive a package addressed to them with their first names only to the law firm home office. Because it is not properly addressed, it goes to HR to open. HR opens said package. It includes a dead scorpion.  No note, nothing. It was packaged so that the scorpion would survive the journey. Needless to say, it was the "white powder" moment at the law firm. Police were called and all H*ll was breaking loose. It ended up that Nick mentioned to opposing counsel that his nephew was interested in insects, in particular, scorpions.

Friday. Quiet day at the office. I'm cleaning up my files. We have a government group meeting. Our group leader wanted to thank every one for our efforts this summer. It's been stressful, she's been *****y, she wanted to apologize and thank us. It was a classy thing to do.

Later, I go into the group leader's office and she looks distraught. I say, what's wrong. She says we lost the XXX proposal. I'm looking at the letter, and I say "No, XXXXX, we WON!!! She takes a closer look at the letter and we both start screaming and crying. This win validates our approach to winning federal business. It's the biggest win we've had in 4 years.

Friday night I go to religious services. Some friends were there and I wanted to give a prayer of thanks. DH and I go in separate cars. After services, he stayed to help clean up and lock up. I go home. I'm on a major four lane road (but not a highway) with a 45-50MPH speed limit. I am driving the speed limit, minding my own business and a car passes me so fast, it was shocking. I had two thoughts. 1. If this guy hit me, I'd be dead--no question. 2. These people must have done something really bad. At the next stoplight, I saw a cop with his lights flashing make a turn onto the main road going the other direction. I wish I could say to the cop, No! it's the other direction!!! The car passed me so quickly I could not get a tag number or even car type other than it was a sedan.

Saturday. I decided to go to H and see what they had. And did they have a bag for me. When I have big professional moments, I like to commemorate them with something special. I mentioned to my SA about the contract win and that my birthday is coming up in September. So they first showed me a bag that I liked, but it was similar to another bag in my collection. So I asked them to see if they had anything else, and they did--a tricolor 32 cm Kelly in Turquoise Swift, Colvert Clemence and Cobalt Ostrich. Needless to say, it's spectacular. I also made two quiches and two Mile High Peach Pies.

Sunday. I help DS move into his first apartment. DH and I are thrilled to be empty nesters again. We are going to institute Sunday suppers, so we will see him regularly.


----------



## India

EB, I wouldn't have your job for unlimited free Hermes!  The stress!  The utter exhaustion!  Couldn't do it.  You deserve all you get as you work so hard.

DS needs a lesson in respect - bringing home a girlfriend is very disrespectful to you and DH.  Glad he's moved out.  That, you do NOT need!  Congratulations on your new Hermes!


----------



## Mindi B

I will respond first to the H news, EB.  Oh. Em. GEE!  Was this someone's special order or some sort of Harlequin Kelly?   I've never heard of this combo!  And, duh, PICTURES!
Now, some of the other stuff: Clearly, DS needs to be off on his own now.  Entertaining ladies at home and leaving ample evidence behind for mom and dad?  Not cool.  Off you go, son!  Love ya, but time to fly!
Congrats on the successful proposal(s).  The amount of work you power through is incredible.
Glad you didn't get caught up in the police chase, such as it was.  So scary that there are plenty of people out there with literally no regard for anyone except themselves.
Did I mention pictures?


----------



## etoupebirkin

India said:


> EB, I wouldn't have your job for unlimited free Hermes!  The stress!  The utter exhaustion!  Couldn't do it.  You deserve all you get as you work so hard.
> 
> DS needs a lesson in respect - bringing home a girlfriend is very disrespectful to you and DH.  Glad he's moved out.  That, you do NOT need!  Congratulations on your new Hermes!



India, I agree with you on the respect thing. DH did not want to confront him on it. If he were not moving out, then it would be a different story. But now he's on him own, will pay for his bills, insurance, food, etc. He will learn the hard way. But hard lessons are the ones you learn best.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, and unlike India, I _would_ have EB's job for unlimited free Hermes, but they would fire me after five minutes, 'cus I totally coudn't do it.   But you know, just sayin', UNLIMITED. FREE. HERMES!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> I will respond first to the H news, EB.  Oh. Em. GEE!  Was this someone's special order or some sort of Harlequin Kelly?   I've never heard of this combo!  And, duh, PICTURES!
> Now, some of the other stuff: Clearly, DS needs to be off on his own now.  Entertaining ladies at home and leaving ample evidence behind for mom and dad?  Not cool.  Off you go, son!  Love ya, but time to fly!
> Congrats on the successful proposal(s).  The amount of work you power through is incredible.
> Glad you didn't get caught up in the police chase, such as it was.  So scary that there are plenty of people out there with literally no regard for anyone except themselves.
> Did I mention pictures?


Mindi,
It was Kismet that I got the bag. It's a VIP limited edition bag. I happened to be in the right place at the right time. A VIP just decided to pass on it. The store literally just took the call from the client. So I was the lucky beneficiary of her pass. I wanted something in a happy blue--and the turquoise fills that need, but it is not too much. The Colvert and Cobalt tone it down a bit.

 I'm trying to take pictures, but I misplaced the blasted memory card. Janefinds has the same bag on ebay for $32,999.


----------



## Mindi B

Checked it out on eBay. . . it is spectacular, indeed.  Sigh.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Those are all great pieces, OB.  Chic but not trendy, and gorgeous color/detail.  Thank you for sharing!  What are your favorite bottoms to wear with these?  Skinny jeans, or black trous, or--I'm always all about the distinctive piece, but then I find that I need a totally simple, subtle piece to pair with it, and don't always have it.
> 
> 
> 
> I do like Fit Flops, Bonnie, and Birkenstocks as well.  I was very happy that this was the year of the so-called "ugly" sandal.  Works for me.  Fit Flops have lots of styles and colors and I find that they are generally very comfy.  I size down (I'm usually a 7.5 but go for a 7 in Fit Flops).




I'll mostly wear them with skinny jeans and boots or flats, or black pants to dress them up. I pretty much live in jeans despite my attempts to incorporate casual dresses and skirts; so now I've wised up and started buying nicer tops that go with the ever present jeans.


----------



## ouija board

EB, I'm exhausted just reading about your work adventures! The Kelly sounds spectacular and very well deserved for the major contract win. 

Cats on the counter..my cats knew counters were off limits while I was at home, especially in the kitchen. What they did when I wasn't home was anyone's guess. Lots of Clorox wipes. I'm with Mindi, it ain't gonna kill you, but litter box paws never made anyone healthier.


----------



## Birdonce

etoupebirkin said:


> Now for my news this past week. To say the least, it was rock'em sock 'em. My head is still spinning.
> 
> 1. Monday. Went down to the guest bedroom to find that DH must have brought home a lady friend as the room was a mess sheets strewn about, box of condoms in evidence.
> 
> .



Lol, glad when I figure out this was just a typo! Head spinning indeed if your DH had done that 
Sound Ike you deserved the VIP treatment at H


----------



## etoupebirkin

Birdonce said:


> Lol, glad when I figure out this was just a typo! Head spinning indeed if your DH had done that
> Sound Ike you deserved the VIP treatment at H


OMG, I just saw the typo. Great catch. It was DS who brought home the lady friend. DH and I were upstairs... and unaware of the romp going on below.


----------



## etoupebirkin

ouija board said:


> EB, I'm exhausted just reading about your work adventures! The Kelly sounds spectacular and very well deserved for the major contract win.
> 
> Cats on the counter..my cats knew counters were off limits while I was at home, especially in the kitchen. What they did when I wasn't home was anyone's guess. Lots of Clorox wipes. I'm with Mindi, it ain't gonna kill you, but litter box paws never made anyone healthier.



Regarding cats on the counter, I have never been able to stop it. And I've lived with them for 36 years. I just wipe down any area before I start to work. Now I'd love some advice as to how to train the men in my household to wipe the counters/table after they cook and eat. I'm convinced it's willful ignorance.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  I am such a prude that that typo went right over my head.  Like, did not compute.  _Had_ to be DS!


----------



## Mindi B

Exactly, EB, willful ignorance.  My DH says he "doesn't see dirt."


----------



## ouija board

Not much hope there, EB. You stand a better chance training cats than training men to clean up. It's not entirely impossible, you just need someone who's a bit OCD. My brother is the cook in his marriage, and it's quite impressive how clean he keeps the kitchen.


----------



## India

I just noticed that I joined tpf Aug 30, 2007.  Yikes!  That's a LONG time!  My children find this addiction "troubling".  I just tell them that they should be happy that I'm not hanging out in bars and bringing home stay men!  It's a benign sin - I haven't even bought any Hermes in 3-4 years - doubt I will again unless something VERY special comes up and I can justify the expense.


----------



## Mindi B

India, what the heck is troubling about tPF?  A bunch of ladies who initially came together out of appreciation for a pretty line of handbags, that has morphed into a community of women who support each other and make each other laugh (usually on purpose) and cheer for each other's triumphs!  Sounds better than benign to me--sounds kind of terrific!  Apparently the young 'uns don't get it. . . . Ironic, given that they are part of the social media revolution!


----------



## India

DD is worried because what I'm doing is exactly what she tells her boys (ages 12 and 14) NOT to do!  I've met two or three tpf members, not ever having known them before.  

I understand where she's coming from, but it seems a bit of a stretch to me.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, I do get your DD's point, but I'd say that young children (or teens) meeting in person people from open forums (usually one on one) is not the same thing as a female adult meeting other female adults (often several others) they've been in contact with--sometimes for years--on a special-interest forum.  In a public place.  But it is true that ya never know.  So we should all be careful.  In particular, I hear that Mindi B is an absolute nutter.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Well, I do get your DD's point, but I'd say that young children (or teens) meeting in person people from open forums (usually one on one) is not the same thing as a female adult meeting other female adults (often several others) they've been in contact with--sometimes for years--on a special-interest forum.  In a public place.  But it is true that ya never know.  So we should all be careful.  In particular, I hear that Mindi B is an absolute nutter.



Does iced tea permanently damage an iPad screen because I just laughed so hard at your comment Mindi,  I spewed. Watch out for the little old lady who froths! 

Trust me, the only danger I pose is to myself. I fell UP the garage stairs the other day. 

India, please assure your children I could provide references as needed and have only ever been fingerprinted because it was required for my employment. However, It is kind of sweet that they are concerned.


----------



## Mindi B

I lives to ruin personal electronics!


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> I lives to ruin personal electronics!


 
I think you are succeeding !


----------



## Mindi B

:shame:


----------



## India

The first tpf member I met was at her HOME in CT.  My DS lived not far away.  I guess she should have been worried that I'd arrive with two strong thugs and steal her entire collection of Hermes (it was definitely "stealible"!), or she could have robbed me of my Hermes and my credit cards.  I don't think either one of us was worried about this - just two 60ish widows who had a lot in common.  The other two meetings were for lunch but we both knew where the other lived.  

I don't think of myself as a "risk taker", but I sort of have an instance about whom I can trust.  Heck, twice I've allowed my house to be stayed in by a single male teacher doing graduate work at a local university and I never actually met either man!  Nothing was stolen and they both did a good job of house sitting/yard sitting etc in exchange for a place to stay for which they only had to pay the utilities.  It was several years ago, but really - someone doing their PhD on Thomas Merton is going to be a hustler?  I guess it could happen but it didn't.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Through the years, I've met a great many women (and men!) from tPF. Each and every one has been lovely. I completely understand the concern for children as they are minors and have not had the experience or common sense (hopefully) that adults have learned.

Oh and BTW. Here's a pic of the lil birdie.


----------



## biscuit1

Etoupe, beautiful bag ! Love ostrich . Almost indestructible but color fades like crazy . Saphir reptan wonderful for protecting ostrich.
That blue is incredible.


----------



## Mindi B

That is a verrrry special Kelly.  Absostinkinlutely gorgeous.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

etoupebirkin said:


> Through the years, I've met a great many women (and men!) from tPF. Each and every one has been lovely. I completely understand the concern for children as they are minors and have not had the experience or common sense (hopefully) that adults have learned.
> 
> Oh and BTW. Here's a pic of the lil birdie.


So beautiful Kelly love it and thank you for sharing


----------



## tesi

eb-  congrats on the beautiful beautiful kelly!  may she remind you of your successes and accompany on many happy journeys!   

hugs to all-  packing up dd#2   she leaves back to college this week.  sad, but happy.


----------



## ouija board

EB, gorgeous Kelly! 

Tesi, safe travels for DD #2! Glad the grand kitty's visit went smoothly.

I've met a lot of wonderful people on tpf, some in person, some just online. I would, however, be worried if my mom got involved with an online chat group. She's pretty careful about her privacy with people on the phone and in person, but maybe not as aware of cyber threats as someone of my generation or younger might be. At the same time, I'd hate to deprive her of the friendships that one can potentially make with people online, just as I have. It's a fine line. Fortunately, her internet is spotty at best, so I'm not likely to have to worry about this anytime soon


----------



## csshopper

eb- it lit up the screen! What a breathtakingly beautiful Kelly.

ob- I don't do Facebook, which sometimes frustrates my children and grandchildren, because I don't feel comfortable with it. tpf Chat, on the other hand, feels safe and is  a great source of pleasure for this "senior." Maybe your Mom will find something comparable.


----------



## chaneljewel

EB, your job sounds exhausting!  Glad you take some time for yourself.   And your new Kelly?!   Spectacular!   Absolutely breath taking!   Gorgeous!


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Now for my news this past week. To say the least, it was rock'em sock 'em. My head is still spinning.
> 
> 1. Monday. Went down to the guest bedroom to find that DH must have brought home a lady friend as the room was a mess sheets strewn about, box of condoms in evidence. He also came home late and left before we got up. Hmmm. DH and I wondered what went on, but didn't ask at the time. I was so flummoxed, I called DH and strategized how to bring this up with him. We decided not to bring it up because he found an apartment and moved into it today. Needless to say, DH and I are celebrating because the kid is not a good roomie. And he will learn big time in his new place.
> 
> Tuesday, I was in a "fiercely *****y" mood because my colleagues did not give me the information I needed to complete a price volume for a large proposal and I knew it was going to be an 11:30 pm or later night for me. The people running the solicitation did not meet their own schedule, so it cased a ripple effect on the other proposals my colleagues and I were working on. I hate being the one who gets crunched because people can't get their work done. We got the easy proposal out one day early--that was good.
> 
> Wednesday, Huge proposal due at 2 pm. At 10 am I received news that the pricing volume needed some changes due to errors in the data that a partner company provided. I managed to get it done and double checked, but it was close. The colleagues in charge have the relationship with the client, but are completely unfamiliar with government proposal development and the level of detail in compliance that is required. So there was true chaos from 1:00 to 1:40 when the doc was finally submitted. I had no time to rest as I had the third proposal to complete that was due at noon on Thursday. So, I worked until 10:30-11:00 pm to get the document to a point in which I could review/double check it.
> 
> Thursday. Got the proposal in by noon. Took the rest of the day off. I got my hair cut. It's the shortest its been in years, but it is a GREAT cut. In the meantime DH dealt with scorpions for half the day. Context: DH is leading a team of lawyers on a pro bono criminal case in Arizona. He's working with two attorneys in another officewe'll call them Nick and Nora. N&N receive a package addressed to them with their first names only to the law firm home office. Because it is not properly addressed, it goes to HR to open. HR opens said package. It includes a dead scorpion.  No note, nothing. It was packaged so that the scorpion would survive the journey. Needless to say, it was the "white powder" moment at the law firm. Police were called and all H*ll was breaking loose. It ended up that Nick mentioned to opposing counsel that his nephew was interested in insects, in particular, scorpions.
> 
> Friday. Quiet day at the office. I'm cleaning up my files. We have a government group meeting. Our group leader wanted to thank every one for our efforts this summer. It's been stressful, she's been *****y, she wanted to apologize and thank us. It was a classy thing to do.
> 
> Later, I go into the group leader's office and she looks distraught. I say, what's wrong. She says we lost the XXX proposal. I'm looking at the letter, and I say "No, XXXXX, we WON!!! She takes a closer look at the letter and we both start screaming and crying. This win validates our approach to winning federal business. It's the biggest win we've had in 4 years.
> 
> Friday night I go to religious services. Some friends were there and I wanted to give a prayer of thanks. DH and I go in separate cars. After services, he stayed to help clean up and lock up. I go home. I'm on a major four lane road (but not a highway) with a 45-50MPH speed limit. I am driving the speed limit, minding my own business and a car passes me so fast, it was shocking. I had two thoughts. 1. If this guy hit me, I'd be dead--no question. 2. These people must have done something really bad. At the next stoplight, I saw a cop with his lights flashing make a turn onto the main road going the other direction. I wish I could say to the cop, No! it's the other direction!!! The car passed me so quickly I could not get a tag number or even car type other than it was a sedan.
> 
> Saturday. I decided to go to H and see what they had. And did they have a bag for me. When I have big professional moments, I like to commemorate them with something special. I mentioned to my SA about the contract win and that my birthday is coming up in September. So they first showed me a bag that I liked, but it was similar to another bag in my collection. So I asked them to see if they had anything else, and they did--a tricolor 32 cm Kelly in Turquoise Swift, Colvert Clemence and Cobalt Ostrich. Needless to say, it's spectacular. I also made two quiches and two Mile High Peach Pies.
> 
> Sunday. I help DS move into his first apartment. DH and I are thrilled to be empty nesters again. We are going to institute Sunday suppers, so we will see him regularly.




Congrats on your legal talent, EB, you are a natural.  Kelly is great.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, I know many folks have been working flat-out all summer (I'm looking at you, EB), but today is officially "la rentree" (I can't do the accent on this keyboard; sorry) in my part of the US.  Kids are back to school, DH's work and travel are ramping up, I woke up today and had a panic attack.  Stupid.  I think it's PTMYESD (Post Too-Many-Years of Education Stress Disorder).  I automatically go into freak-out mode at this time of year.
Sometimes I lose a little weight--that's the silver lining.
Calm.  Must be calm.


----------



## India

I'll take that weight loss!  Mindi, I bet you still have those dreams where you're late for class and can't find the right classroom/building!  

I go into depression this time of year.  Days getting shorter, it being dark when I wake up - just want to hibernate but have WAY too much to do.  Small decorating job for a friend has ended up being VERY time-consuming.  In the south, women won't tell you they don't like something - instead they'll say "Harry would never go for that".  Now Harry never figures into any of most of these women's decisions!  It took me years to figure this out.  If I'd known she didn't like something, I'd have found something else!  I'm just not a southern woman even though I've lived longer here than any other place in my life....


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, India, I hate that sort of indirectness.  I know those who practice it claim it is a form of politeness, but I tend to see it as code: if you "get it" you're in the club; if not, you're "other" (and probably a philistine to boot).  There is rather a lot of this in British culture, and I was constantly having these indirect remonstrances directed at me by a few older "friends" when I was living there.  Honestly, it would have hurt less if they'd just said, "Oh, for God's sake, stop being such an American clod!"
By the way, I know Harry well, and I think he'd LOVE everything you're doing!


----------



## Millicat

You're right, Mindi, it happens a lot !
I am of the honesty persuasion and I too prefer people to politely say what's bothering them rather than hide it behind all sorts of ....... let's call it nonsense


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, Millicat--especially for not taking offense at my gross generalization of the British populace!  Sometimes the very subtle, straight-faced way some Brits have of taking the mickey is just hilarious, even when it's directed against me, but sometimes I did feel that I was being made fun of when my "fault" was just being younger and more direct and naive than those around me.  That could be a bit of a sting.
I'd probably take it less seriously now.  I am an American Anglophile.  Gauche and guilty as charged!


----------



## ck21

Whew!!  What a weekend! Took Hot Cars to camp and had a ball.  Saw so many wonderful people, and Hot cars was completely at ease, as though he had known them forever.  He played with the kids of my friends at the place where we grew up, life truly came full circle and It was heart-warming.  

Monday was back to the fair.  Hot Cars is a fair-fanatic!

Such a fun weekend!!  Today was back to work and trying to accept that summer is over!!

EB-what a beautiful Kelly!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

LDM, you have not posted for a while. I hope you're doing  OK.

Mindi, I'll take your weight loss too.

India, I think seasonal disorders affect us all. Sometimes I just want to cuddle on the couch with the kitties all day with a cup of tea and a fluffy blanket.

CK, Sounds like you had a fantastic time with Mr. Hot Cars.  I know you treasure him.

Getting back to work and the swing of things. I'm trying to slow down but its hard.

My colleague and I had a celebratory lunch today at Seasons 52. It was fantastic! Butternut squash soup and crispy duck Banh Mi. It was just so yummy. I have one proposal due this Friday and another due the following week. So its not been as crazed as before.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, sending calming vibes! I know lots of people who dread the start of school because their commute becomes 30min longer and 30 times more stressful. Hope DH isn't having to travel TOO much. 

EB, sounds like you have a much saner week ahead. Have you taken your gorgeous Kelly out for a spin? 

LDM  hope all is well, thinking of you and yours.


----------



## Millicat

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, Millicat--especially for not taking offense at my gross generalization of the British populace!  Sometimes the very subtle, straight-faced way some Brits have of taking the mickey is just hilarious, even when it's directed against me, but sometimes I did feel that I was being made fun of when my "fault" was just being younger and more direct and naive than those around me.  That could be a bit of a sting.
> I'd probably take it less seriously now.  I am an American Anglophile.  Gauche and guilty as charged!



Oh crikey Mindi, no, life is far too short to take offense at 90% of most things in life to take offense at that my friend  
And yes, dry wit is definitely our thing 
My friends know that I have a very dry wit myself and it's either something people 'get' or don't, and either love or hate 


Morning everyone


----------



## Mindi B

I generally LOVE a dry wit, Millicat, as long as it isn't directed right at me too often!  That humor is one of many things DH and I appreciate about the UK.  It is present everywhere, sometimes in the most unexpected places.

OB, so true--the traffic increase is incredible at this time of year.  Seriously, where the heck were all these people in the last few months?  Yesterday a 20-minute drive took me an hour.  Not cool, traffic, not cool.

ck, seriously, you are the _best_ mom.

And speaking of best moms: LDM, I too have noticed your absence and hope all is well.  Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## India

CK, yes, it's SO nice when things come full circle like your experience at your old camp with friends.  That's why the Vineyard means so much to me - generations of the same family who have all been friends.

Yesterday, I was the recipient of yet another scam email - this time about trunks holding millions of dollars at customs in Atlanta - my name as recipient - all I had to do what send money and they would forward it right to me.  Right!  They would not do this if they did not get results and that's truly frightening.

Busy day today - lots of little things, and it's still hot and beastly humid.  When DS was here he said the climate here reminded him of Malaysia!  Not a good thing!

LDM, know you're busy getting Kirby off but we need to hear from you - worry when we don't!


----------



## ck21

India-- you could send a little warmth this way.  It is getting noticeably cooler here.
Sending vibes and thoughts to all.

Hot Cars wish for the day--"let's go to the baby store and get a baby.  We'll name him Spidey".  (There will be no more babies, so he is out of luck!)


----------



## India

When I was little, I used to beg my parents for a brother or sister.  My best friend's mother was constantly producing little brothers and I wanted one, too.  Still wish I had a sibling...


----------



## biscuit1

ck21 said:


> India-- you could send a little warmth this way. It is getting noticeably cooler here.
> Sending vibes and thoughts to all.
> 
> Hot Cars wish for the day--"let's go to the baby store and get a baby. We'll name him Spidey". (There will be no more babies, so he is out of luck!)


 
That is so funny and cute and sweet- all at the same time. You keep making this group smile. 
 Thank you , and Hot Cars !


----------



## nycmom

chaneljewel- i am so happy and relieved for the good news! 

cshopper - maybe its because i just went through a move and realized how much "stuff" we had but that walkman line really made me laugh! good luck as you continue to sort! 

tesi - that kitten is adorable, thank you so much for sharing the photo! 

ouja board - i love all those pieces, i am sure you look beautiful together! 

etoupebirkin - congratulations on getting through such a stressful time and major congrats on the beautiful bag! (i was also relieved the dh/ds typo was a typo)! 

mindi b - i'm with you on the panic attack, sending calm vibes if that helps at all

ck21 - so glad it was a good weekend! 

lucky dog mom - i am also thinking about you and hope everything is okay...

and for whatever its worth despite anything and everything i have tried i have never been able to keep any cats off any counters ever!


----------



## ouija board

Nycmom, thanks! I can't wait for the weather to turn cooler so that I can wear all my fall stuff! Sadly, it's still hot and humid here, wreaking havoc on my AC bill and my hair!

Ck, I love it! A baby named Spidey  

DD started requesting a baby sister 4-5 months ago. After I told her it wasn't going to happen, she seemed to take it pretty well and even started calling her stuffed animals her "sisters" (they all have actual girl names now, such as Alexis and Lizzie&#8230;all except the horse named Poop).  But every now and then, she pats my stomach and says, "so, that baby in there&#8230;when is it coming out??"  I told her that the bulge in my midsection isn't a baby, just the spare tire that's been hanging around since right after she was born! Thank goodness one of my neighbors just had a baby girl. Maybe that'll satisfy DD's big sister dreams!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Happy Thursday, so happy to be here!

I desperately need to read back several pages and catch up with everyone but wanted to say hi first and thank you for the caring words , the PM's and positive thoughts! I can't tell you have nice it is to "back".

Why is it that at times things seems to happen all at once. My head is still spinning from way too much.
We are all "ok", just a ton of STUFF.

I will spare you the gritty details, no need to bore you with too much. Looking at EB's new gorgeous bag, hearing Hot Cars' and little OB's cute words of wisdom, Mindisims, etc...etc...etc...are much more fun!

Kirby has officially moved into the dorms, started classes and is loving each and every moment of college life! I have never seen him so happy and excited about learning. 
He has two roommates, one from Seattle and the other is from San Diego. He gets along really well with the one from Seattle, they could pass for brothers! The other one doesn't talk, he seems to be negative about quite a bit. It bothers Kirby but he thinks maybe the roommate is having a tough time adjusting.
Kirby said his goal is to bring this roommate "out of his shell" and make him smile every day...so Kirby.
He made his decision regarding water polo, he is sitting this year out. The coach is amazing and supports him 100%. He has a place on the team when and if he ever wants it. At this point, academics are really important to him. He has chosen a fast paced 3/2 program that includes getting his masters.
He also has decided to minor in music with an emphasis in Jazz. He is now officially a member of the jazz ensamble!  We support his decision and love seeing him so happy and truly excited about school.
He also "met" someone the second day. She is from St. Louis. Hmmmmm....he doesn't waste time!
It was sad leaving him after spending a few days at parent orientation but it wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. We adore his University, it is a perfect school for him!

Some really good news about our dear friend who was in the skateboard accident. He is out of his coma!! He has been awake for a few days now, the process is slow but he is talking a little bit and even took a few steps with a walker. It is a miracle, I can't thank you enough for all of your wonderful prayers and good thoughts!!

DD had a severe agergis reaction at a restaurant last weekend and landed in the hospital for a few days.
Cross contamination is such a serious problem in restaurants. She is ok now but it was horribly scary.
We had sweet Braxton Here so her DH could stay with her. He is such a good little guy

My DFIL is not doing well at all. His conjestive heart failure is back and causing serious problems.
He has been in and out of the hospital five times in the last two weeks. Exhausting for him, exhausting for us. At one point in time over the weekend both he and DD were in at the same time, not a good thing.
We are not sure how much longer he will be able to fight his CHF. At 92 he just doesnt have a lot of fight left

Our DS1 is happy, happy, happy in CO. He loves his job! He and his girlfriend are thrilled to finally be together. So happy for both of them!

DS2 had been MIA for a few days. Law classes were about to start and he wasn't answering his cell, texts or email. We were so worried, it went on for several days. Finally he sent me a text and said that it has been awful and that he has "bring dick". OMG, I had no idea what "bring dick" was. I happened to be in the hospital with DIFL at the time and asked the nurse. We both googled it...nothing. I finally reached DS2 by phone an hour later...in panic mode thinking he had some bizarre "male" sickness.
I, not so calmly, asked him to explain "bring dick" to me. His response was a huge uncomfortable moment of silence. Then he finally said..."OMG, mom, my spell check messed up my text...it should have said, "been sick", I have had a bad cold." 
There is a huge difference between, I have been sick and I have bring dick...we laughed and laughed. I am still laughing over what bring dick could have been. 
Oh brother! I am such a dork!

Lots of other strange stories of the past several days, but I am sure I have taking up enough of your time by now!

Lots of love to all, need to run to the dentist to have my painful Invisaline braces checked now.

I can't wait to catch up...

Xoxo


----------



## ouija board

LDM! Glad Kirby is settling in well with his roommates. I have no doubt that he'll succeed in making his roommate smile everyday! Lol at your "bring dick" story! Auto correct strikes again! I'm scared to hit send on email or text without reading and rereading what I wrote, lest I write something embarrassing. 

Thank you for the update on your friend's son. What an amazing and miraculous turn of events! I'm so happy and relieved for your friend! Continuing to send healing vibes to him as well as your DFIL 

Today I finally got around to cleaning my glass balcony doors. I end up cleaning them once a year, although with a dog and a kid, it really ought to be once a month. Wow, it's like going from an old tv to a high definition screen! I can see out now, and the living room seems so much brighter! I guess it's a testament to my housekeeping skills that the bottom half of the doors look like frosted glass before cleaning..oops!


----------



## Mindi B

"Bring dick"!    But seriously, note to LDM's DS2: a bad cold does not render you unable to make or receive phone calls.  Stay in touch with your mom, dude.  LDM, glad you're back and your kids are all either well or getting well.  Best thoughts for your DFIL.
OB, it is not gunk, it is dog nose art and child finger art.  You are not a bad housekeeper, you are a gallery owner.
I left my house an hour and a half early for my dr's appt today to be sure I was on time.  I was, but the people ahead of me weren't and I had to wait an additional hour.  There seems something intrinsically unfair about this. They fail to plan to I cool my heels?  Grrrr.  But my dr apologized, which helped.  At least they didn't act as if this is SOP.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, that's good! Fine art it is! But I probably ought to wash the windows more often. Modern art is not understood by all.  And I totally agree, having a bad cold does not render one's texting fingers powerless. Don't go radio silent and scare the bejesus out of your mom!!

Waiting is the pits when you actually arrive at appointments on time. You'd think they'd take the people who showed up on time first, and make the late comers wait. At least you got an apology. Nowadays that rarely happens.


----------



## Mindi B

Exactly right on all fronts, OB.  The power of a sincere apology is amazing, at least to me.  Stuff happens, but taking some responsibility for it IS increasingly rare, and so welcome when it happens.


----------



## ck21

LDM--I laughed out loud at that text and you trying to figure out what could be wrong!


----------



## biscuit1

LDM ,  great that Kirby is so happy at school. But that the young man is out of his coma and making progress is absolutely spectacular. 
BD= code for funny spell check is hysterical. I ate half a container of Pillsbury classic white frosting while reading your captivating post. You certainly have had a lot to juggle.


----------



## biscuit1

Can't believe Joan Rivers has passed.


----------



## Mindi B

This makes me so sad, biscuit.  Especially since it appears to be an event that should NOT have happened.  I hope they figure out what went wrong at the endoscopy clinic.  Tragic and frightening.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Sorry for all the typos in my previous post. I was so excited to actually have a few minutes to write something, I typed way to fast and didn't proof prior to pushing "reply". I may now be cursed with bring dick.

OB, dirty windows are a true sign that you enjoy life! How sad it would be to have a spotlessly clean life, no fun at all!

Yes, Mindi, DS2 knows how I feel about not communicating with us, ugh. Finals week I understand, a cold...no.
I sent him a very funny get well care package. Too inappropriate to say what I put in it, but needless to say I had so much fun sending him a few assorted remedies for his "condition". His roommates think I am crazy. Maybe now he will answer his phone!

CK, I honestly was sick with worry, thinking the worst. Now I just continue to laugh.

Biscuit you are so funny...white frosting in a can???? I should at least send you some homemade buttercream frosting  
We are so thrilled for our dear friend, I can't put the feeling into words, he is just the greatest kid!
Each day he takes a tiny step toward recovery. He was moved out of ICU two days ago, this was huge!

Invisaline braces are finished! So glad that is over. But I do love looking at my dreamy dentist...who is probably 1/2 my age.

So happy to be back here, missed you all so much!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Oh dear, I hadn't heard the sad  news about Joan Rivers. Thoughts of love and support for her family...


----------



## ouija board

LDM, woohoo, done with the Invisalign! It must be such a relief to be done. It certainly was for me, and I'll admit I was naughty..I did not wear my retainers 22hrs a day for the full six months :shame:  I can only imagine what went into DS2's care package, heehee!

Very sad news about Joan Rivers.


----------



## Mindi B

ouija board said:


> LDM, woohoo, done with the Invisalign! It must be such a relief to be done. It certainly was for me, and I'll admit I was naughty..I did not wear my retainers 22hrs a day for the full six months :shame:  *I can only imagine what went into DS2's care package, heehee*!



I admit, my mind has dallied with this as well.  A splint, ace bandage, assorted unguents?    The mind reels.  
The part that really cracks me up is LDM and a nurse brainstorming about this dreadful male affliction.  *snort*


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> I admit, my mind has dallied with this as well.  A splint, ace bandage, assorted unguents?    The mind reels.
> 
> The part that really cracks me up is LDM and a nurse brainstorming about this dreadful male affliction.  *snort*




 I was thinking more literal, but I guess that'd involve LDM finding a sex toy store! Bandage material and unguents sound much more accessible.


----------



## biscuit1

LDM, just the thought of homemade buttercream frosting .... I had leftovers from a cake I frosted last week.  I can swap biscuits for your frosting - although frosting may not travel well. 
I know I'm the new kid here but i must say you have all been so nice and welcoming and excellent company.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, biscuit!  I like us, too.  We are okay people here on Chat.
Homemade buttercream frosting. . . Mmmmmm. . . .


----------



## Luckydogmom

Obviously I should have consulted with you all prior to mailing the box! You know me, the cook..."interesting shaped sugar cookies" fondant bandages in green and gold...U of O colors. May have to send a second care package...muahaha...

Biscuit, we  ADORE you! Buttermilk biscuits??


----------



## biscuit1

Luckydogmom said:


> Obviously I should have consulted with you all prior to mailing the box! You know me, the cook..."interesting shaped sugar cookies" fondant bandages in green and gold...U of O colors. May have to send a second care package...muahaha...
> 
> Biscuit, we ADORE you! Buttermilk biscuits??[/QUOTE
> 
> I can only "imagine" those shapes of sugar cookies !!!  Dog biscuits at my house. Flavors this week are liverwurst (no onions) , cracy richard's peanut butter or pumpkin.


----------



## Mindi B

Your care package is SO much nicer than anything OB and I dreamed up, LDM.  Your DS should be thanking his lucky stars that his mom has such a good heart!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Biscuit, I can be a dog at times, I am craving a pumpkin dog biscuit!

Mindi, DS2 has a great sense of humor, loved the cookies! He got the point of my culinary creation...call home or else you will receive inappropriate cookies from your mom.


----------



## csshopper

Luckydogmom said:


> Obviously I should have consulted with you all prior to mailing the box! You know me, the cook..."interesting shaped sugar cookies" fondant bandages in green and gold...U of O colors. May have to send a second care package...muahaha...
> 
> Biscuit, we  ADORE you! Buttermilk biscuits??



ldm- if Kirby gets cold up there, Pendleton makes an "O" blanket throw. Gave DD one so she can wrap up while watching DGS play sports there. GREAT school, no wonder he is happy!

Oh dear, my first thought about "bring dick" was "he's too young for Viagra."  

Great news and relief about your son's friend!

What a saga buying/selling a house can be.  I have lost 3# on the homeowner stress diet. First a seller bailed on us, but that turned out OK because we found something better. Our house was in escrow and our buyer bailed on Tuesday. We went back on the market and are now awaiting a final offer from another buyer following some negotiations. Fingers and toes are crossed. Meantime we are in process of packing, sorting and moving on in 2 weeks, whether or not our current home is sold. Right about now I would love a tub of butter cream icing and a spoon. I almost dove into the Nutella jar last night. Sweets are my "comfort foods". Fortunately I love Yasso Salted Caramel Yogurt Bars and can eat my 100 calories and be happy.

Biscuit- dog or people biscuits, or people biscuits dogs can also eat?

Mindi, wasted waiting room time is one of my pet peeves, especially if it's flu season and you can feel the germs bombarding as you sit there. I get grumpy.


----------



## biscuit1

CSS , fingers and toes crossed for new final offer from new buyer. If I had Nutella here , that would have been my first choice. Must look for Yasso. I still have my Sony Walkman also ! And I found a portable turntable that plays 45's . Bet I won't be using that anytime soon although I know I have a copy of Allan Sherman's (?)  camp song and Diana Ross and the Supremes "Where Did Our Love Go" in it's case. 
Biscuits are for furkids but mostly organic and only people grade ingredients. We taste test all the time. If you are hungry , you can eat them.
Mindi - I'm just waiting..... not ground up peeps ingredients.


----------



## Mindi B

Salted. Caramel. Yogurt. Bars?!
 Where have these been all my life?
Must find, urgently.


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> Salted. Caramel. Yogurt. Bars?!
> Where have these been all my life?
> Must find, urgently.


 
yasso.com   I used their locator, they are in all of my local grocery stores. Who knew ???


----------



## Luckydogmom

CSS, DS2 is in law school at U of O. Kirby is only an hour away, thank goodness. I am going to order one of those blankets, great idea!
Fingers crossed here as well for you! 
Count me in for salted caramel yogurt bars, Yummm!


----------



## nycmom

ouija boardi hear ya on the humidity and hair! i can't wait for the cooler weather so you can have fun with your new clothes! 

luckydogmomi am still laughing at the text mix up! SO funny!!! i once (thankfully!) caught an auotcorrect message i was about to send to a married male acquaintance that would have read "thanks for the sex!" can you imagine?!?  i am so glad that kirby is adjusting well and that your friend is improving, what wonderful news! and thank goodness your dd is okay, how scary! i will be thinking about your fil and hoping for the best. 

mindi btotally agree about (sincere!) apologies, they cost nothing and means so much. 

csshopperugh so sorry, we went through such real estate sagas selling our place, all i can tell you (if this helps at all) is i truly believe we ended up with the buyers we were meant to and wonderful home karma (but it took a loooong and stressful time to get there)! i will be wishing the same for you (minus the loooong part of course)! 

i am so sad about the news about joan rivers. i can't stop thinking about her daughter. as i have mentioned my mother is in the final stages of hospice care and i am also an only child. my parents divorced when i was young and apart from my brutally rebellious adolescence (which she somehow has forgiven me for) she has always been my best friend. i think i have a sense of how alone melissa might be feeling right now and my heart just breaks for her.

i know i haven't been here long so i hope you won't mind me sharing these thoughts, i guess today was just very difficult and somewhat surreal for me. my son started high school, my daughter began middle school and my mother was moved into a hospital bed (still at home but no longer able to stay in her own bed). i suppose it actually all just feels like a continuation of this crazy year. i have always been the sane, stable friend, the one you can call in the middle of the night to hold your hand, or bring soup when you're sick, or volunteer for whatever needs to be done at school. and somehow all of a sudden i have become "crisis girl" and my head is still spinning. in the past six months we sold, bought, renovated and moved into a new place (not necessarily in that order), my husband lost his job and my mother started hospice care. most days i seem to be able to carry on okay but today i am just exhausted, i guess its just a lot at once. plus i seem to have caught an awful cold. the good news is now that the first day of school anxiety is over i am hoping we can all get some sleep, that always helps and is definitely needed tonight!


----------



## ouija board

Luckydogmom said:


> Obviously I should have consulted with you all prior to mailing the box! You know me, the cook..."interesting shaped sugar cookies" fondant bandages in green and gold...U of O colors. May have to send a second care package...muahaha...
> 
> Biscuit, we  ADORE you! Buttermilk biscuits??



Cookies are way better! And no evidence of naughtiness left behind. But, um, where do you find cookie cutters for interesting shaped cookies?  

Biscuit, you make biscuits for dogs...of course we like you!! 

Csshopper, wow, I'd be eating myself into a stupor if I had to deal with all that! Fingers crossed that your buyer accepts the offer and actually goes through with it!


----------



## ouija board

Nycmom, you've had a stressful year! Nothing wrong with being the one who needs a shoulder to cry on, a listening ear, or a nice cup of soup especially when you've always been the strong one. Caring for a parent in hospice is emotionally exhausting. Definitely get your sleep when you can!


----------



## Mindi B

nycmom, any ONE of those things would be stressful, and all in six months is insane.  You are demonstrating admirable strength just by carrying on.  I hope at least some of the lesser, transient issues--like recovering from your cold or your kids settling into school--go smoothly and rapidly.  The big stuff, well, you do what you have been doing, one day at a time, and I hope some of those friends who have leaned on you in the past are there for you to lean on now.  Wishing you a restful night's sleep (maybe some Nyquil?) and please keep us in the loop as you move forward.


----------



## csshopper

nycmom- STAY here and keep posting. You are in exactly the right place! This is the most welcoming, compassionate, supportive, caring, fun, positive, international group of women in the world. You can laugh and cry and shout and whimper, share despair, celebrate ...all life has to offer or throw at us and not be judged, just embraced.

We are in escrow.....again! Yea!!!!!  

Yasso Yogurt Bars come in several flavors, but I think the Salted Caramel are the best ones. They seem creamier in consistency than the Peanut Butter Chocolate. Must admit I haven't tried the Coconut ones yet. Maybe tomorrow.

Biscuit- you must have the most contented fur babies! Do the horses get any of the treats? DD's 
big boy loves a Honey Nut granola bar.


----------



## csshopper

ouija board said:


> Cookies are way better! And no evidence of naughtiness left behind. But, um, where do you find cookie cutters for interesting shaped cookies?
> 
> Biscuit, you make biscuits for dogs...of course we like you!!
> 
> Csshopper, wow, I'd be eating myself into a stupor if I had to deal with all that! Fingers crossed that your buyer accepts the offer and actually goes through with it!



ob- One of DGD's bridal attendants brought a plate of "special cookies" along to share while the women dressed. Although anatomical, I don't think Med schools sell the cookie cutters, but evidently there are web sites that do.


----------



## tesi

nycmom-  my thoughts are with you for peace and rest.  take care of yourself-you need to stay healthy to get through these struggles.  not easy times&#8230;&#8230;

ldm-  i'm so pleased to hear of your happy news, and sad to know dfil is not doing well. i know your home must feel a bit different now that your baby has gone off to school-but how pleasing is it that he is so happy!  wonderful news after all the dramas of school selection.  

css-  yay for escrow again!  congrats and best of luck with the move.   the best and more rigorous editing happens when moving.  i echo your sentiments on just how wonderful this simple "place" is.  

hope all are well-  i'm running a bit ragged.  dd#2 leaves for college tomorrow am.  the piles are epic.  truly epic, but i think its all packed.  dh will use his geometry skills to properly load the car so we can maximize every square inch of space.  he's a genius in that regard.

ob- having had at one time two little indoor dogs and one outdoor cat my french doors were never clean.  they liked to "visit" one another through the glass.  when i actually walked the pups outside and they wanted to play with the cat she would have none of it!  i miss my messy doors-signs of life well lived.

sad about joan.  she was my friday night date on fashion police&#8230;..loved her.
hugs to all.


----------



## India

LDM, so glad that Kirby has settled in and is happy!  DS's MIA is awful - he must NOT do that again!  Email is hysterical as was your reaction!  Loved your gift box!  What a miracle about the neighbor boy!!!  And what a relief for him and his family and friends!  Prayers answered...

NYCmom, way too much on your plate just now!  Two of my grandsons just started middle school and high school this year.  All a great success so far!  In the end, it is up to them to make it a success - all our worrying does nothing.  I'm so sorry about your husband's job loss and especially about your mother.  This will not be an easy time for you.  

Css, so glad you're house is in escrow!!!  Hope this one works!

Now...about those sea salt caramel yoghurt bars.  I immediately looked up where I could get them and there are 5 places within 2 miles of my house, including the grocery store in which I shop!  How did I miss these!  I know...I avoid the ice cream case like the plague as it's my greatest besotting sin!  May have to give them a try - they sound fabulous!

Still haven't had dinner - just finished my breathing treatment.  DS just emailed me that he's off to Malaysia again on Sat for a week - his 4th trip since March.  At least he's racking up TONS of FF miles, but these are killer trips - 23 hrs each way and with a 12 hr time difference from NYC, it means it's straight to work when he arrives.  I'm always relieved when he safely returns.

Still hot and humid here, but cooler weather is supposed to be on the way.  Hooray!


----------



## chaneljewel

Nycmom, you deserve some peace.  Take some time for yourself.   

Where is the recipe for homemade butter cream frosting???  I'd rather eat frosting than cake!

This hasn't been a good year for students.  A 13 year old boy was hit by a car this week while waiting for his school bus.  The car was driven by a 20 year old, probably going to his college class.  What a tragedy for both!  I'm just sad about all of this!


----------



## Luckydogmom

chaneljewel said:


> Nycmom, you deserve some peace.  Take some time for yourself.
> 
> Where is the recipe for homemade butter cream frosting???  I'd rather eat frosting than cake!
> 
> This hasn't been a good year for students.  A 13 year old boy was hit by a car this week while waiting for his school bus.  The car was driven by a 20 year old, probably going to his college class.  What a tragedy for both!  I'm just sad about all of this!



Oh no Chanel, I am deeply sorry to read this. Was the boy seriously injured? Prayers for both families, so very tragic.

I will post my yummy recipe tomorrow for you


----------



## Luckydogmom

NYCmom, huge hugs to you sweetie. You have so very much on your plate, you have every reason to vent, cry, etc...Loving thoughts for your mom, try to enjoy and each and every moment 
We are here for you, I hope you know that by now!! Xoxo


----------



## ouija board

Csshopper, yay for escrow!! Third tine's the charm (or is it the fourth?).  I had a feeling there'd be some enterprising soul who cornered the market on anatomically correct cookie cutters, lol! Good to know if ever I'm in need, hopefully NOT because I've received a similar autocorrected text from DD. That would really freak out this overly paranoid mom!

Tesi, that must've been fun, two dogs and a cat with only a pane of glass between them. Never a clean piece of glass on that door, I'm sure! Good luck with DD#2's move. Husbands are good for playing Tetris with luggage and trunks. I'm sure he'll get it all packed in.

India, yogurt bars are NOT ice cream, thus are totally guilt free. Have at it! That's what I tell myself, true or not. Salted caramel yogurt bars warrant a full investigation and taste testing. I might need to taste the whole box...


----------



## Luckydogmom

Thank you Tesi and India! Yes, Kirby is happy and we are so happy for him, ahhhh, a relief!

NCYmom, love you "almost text", so funny! 

CSS, hooray, good luck with your escrow...woo hoo!

Tesi, good luck packing up your DD. Does she help with packing? I only ask because our kids tend to leave it to us for some odd reason, always last minute and disorganized. I am still receiving daily texts from Kirby with his forgotten list of items. Is this her final year?

India, very safe travels for your DS. What a long trip. Are your DGS's happy with school this year?

So true confession, I do have said cookie cutter. It's a nice copper one! I had it made years ago for a bridal shower. I am more than happy to loan it out 

More good news tonight about our dear friend. They may be able to move him to a special brain recovery rehabilitation place in about two weeks! 

Crab Cooker for dinner tonight. Our first night home alone together, it's very quiet.


----------



## ouija board

Heehee, that's very good to know, LDM. I just need to learn how to make cookies and find a suitable occasion or recipient


----------



## Luckydogmom

ouija board said:


> Heehee, that's very good to know, LDM. I just need to learn how to make cookies and find a suitable occasion or recipient



If you need a good recipe let me know!


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, the young boy was killed.  It was a road where the speed limit is 55.   I sometimes go on it to get to my pond store, and it's always busy and fast.    The boy's brother was there with him and called the mom who came immediately.  She said that she thought her son was only hurt and never thought he was dead.  So sad!  
Glad that Kirby is settled and happy.  That makes such a difference when you have to leave them... a happy child is a good one for a parent!


----------



## ck21

Chanel--how very sad.

Nycmom--you are in my thoughts.  You are definitely experiencing many different phases in the circle of life.  As an only child, I feel somehow connected to some of the things you've said.

Speaking of yummy goodness--Justin's organic vanilla almond butter.  The cashier recommended it as I was making my regular purchase of Justin's dark chocolate peanut butter cups.  She was right!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, Friday morning.  HenHen scarfed down his breakfast and promptly regurgitated it.  Good times.  That dog eats so fast, you would think a pack of ravening wolves was circling him.  Looks like he is going to get two or three small breakfasts now instead of one regular one.  Sorry if this is TMI, but hey, we have lots of pet and human moms here--nothing we all haven't seen before.


----------



## ouija board

Aw, HenHen just wants to enjoy his breakfast twice! The boy loves his food. I can relate


----------



## Luckydogmom

chaneljewel said:


> LDM, the young boy was killed.  It was a road where the speed limit is 55.   I sometimes go on it to get to my pond store, and it's always busy and fast.    The boy's brother was there with him and called the mom who came immediately.  She said that she thought her son was only hurt and never thought he was dead.  So sad!
> Glad that Kirby is settled and happy.  That makes such a difference when you have to leave them... a happy child is a good one for a parent!



Chanel, what a tragedy, I am so sorry, Your town has lost far too many young lives recently.
Thank you for the kind Kirby thoughts


----------



## Luckydogmom

Oh dear Mindi, what a way to start your day!

CK that vanilla  almond butter sounds yummy! Where did you buy it?

A storm from Mexico is coming our way. It feels very tropical, I hope we get some rain!

Off to Neiman's this morning for a Jo Malone Christmas gift idea breakfast. I haven't done anything for myself in months. I feel guilty going but I am really looking forward to getting out for a few hours with my girlfriend!

Happy Friday...


----------



## Mindi B

ouija board said:


> Aw, HenHen just wants to enjoy his breakfast twice! The boy loves his food. I can relate



  Ha!  Usually, yes, but this time even he wasn't so sure he wanted to give it a second try, poor baby.  I'm gonna let him have an empty tum for a while and give him a LITTLE something later.

LDM, you SO deserve a day of fun!  Enjoy!


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> Ha! Usually, yes, but this time even he wasn't so sure he wanted to give it a second try, poor baby. I'm gonna let him have an empty tum for a while and give him a LITTLE something later.
> 
> LDM, you SO deserve a day of fun! Enjoy!


 
Mindi, spoonful of canned pumpkin does wonders for dog tummies.

LDM - hope you treat yourself to something special.


----------



## Mindi B

I know, biscuit, but no one told Henry!  Several cans of canned pumpkin into Henry's puppyhood, I had to throw away the book on that dog.  He responds to NOTHING the way he's supposed to.  Drugs, foods, thoughtful suggestions. . . NOTHING!  That boy ain't right.


----------



## ck21

Luckydogmom said:


> Oh dear Mindi, what a way to start your day!
> 
> CK that vanilla  almond butter sounds yummy! Where did you buy it?
> 
> A storm from Mexico is coming our way. It feels very tropical, I hope we get some rain!
> 
> Off to Neiman's this morning for a Jo Malone Christmas gift idea breakfast. I haven't done anything for myself in months. I feel guilty going but I am really looking forward to getting out for a few hours with my girlfriend!
> 
> Happy Friday...


 
Target, of course.  I think they also carry it at Whole Foods.


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> I know, biscuit, but no one told Henry! Several cans of canned pumpkin into Henry's puppyhood, I had to throw away the book on that dog. He responds to NOTHING the way he's supposed to. Drugs, foods, thoughtful suggestions. . . NOTHING! That boy ain't right.


 
I have a horse like that. I tolerate her only because if I do not , she will be glue  with next owner.


----------



## Mindi B

Aw, poor horsie!  She is lucky to have found you!  Henry is basically a sweetie, and has mellowed considerably since he came to us as an insane little foster dog who had never been inside a house, but he is. . . unique.


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> Aw, poor horsie! She is lucky to have found you! Henry is basically a sweetie, and has mellowed considerably since he came to us as an insane little foster dog who had never been inside a house, but he is. . . unique.


 
She is beyond lucky . I am so happy for Henry that he has you - and Miss Olive and your hubby.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, I am at a point in life where I have to acknowledge that I am unlikely ever to do anything really noteworthy.  But I find some solace in the hope that I can make the lives of a few small dogs truly happy.  And if I can add to that accomplishment the fact that I haven't yet driven my long-suffering husband completely around the bend, I guess I'm doing okay. 
Hey, I gotta work with what I got, ya know?


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> Well, I am at a point in life where I have to acknowledge that I am unlikely ever to do anything really noteworthy. But I find some solace in the hope that I can make the lives of a few small dogs truly happy. And if I can add to that accomplishment the fact that I haven't yet driven my long-suffering husband completely around the bend, I guess I'm doing okay.
> Hey, I gotta work with what I got, ya know?


 
Ditto - minus the hubby factor.


----------



## Mindi B

Jeepers, quiet day here on Chat!
Well, in the "never a dull moment with Henry" department, I looked over at him while he was eating his dinner and noticed that his fur was sticking up in clumps all over his body.  Hives!  That boy is covered in hives.  So I whipped out to buy some Benadryl just as a wild storm front moved through the area--Sideways rain and hail and air-to-ground lightning, oh my!  He is behaving normally, no trouble breathing or anything, so we got a doggy dosage of Benadryl down his gullet and we'll keep an eye on him.  Perhaps he ate something in the yard, or rolled in something, or was stung by something, poor little guy.  Oy.  That boy.


----------



## India

He may just have seasonal allergies.  Pollens are high most places right now.  Hen Hen is a challenge, isn't he!  Poor dear boy...


----------



## ouija board

Yikes! Poor Henry! Glad he's otherwise unfazed by the hives and the storm.


----------



## ouija board

I finally succumbed and looked up the Yasso yogurt site. And very conveniently, my regular grocery store carries the sea salt caramel bars. It looks like a grocery run may be in my near future. But, hey, it's frozen yogurt which is entirely healthy, right??


----------



## tesi

mindi-  poor little guy.  must be an allergy- don't think it would be a bee sting, but who knows? always something exciting going on with the 4-legged kids, isn't there?  
mine needs prozac&#8230;&#8230;

fabulous thunderstorms rolled through this evening.  beautiful over the water

happy weekend to all!  missing my kiddos are their chaos.  on the upside, house is clean (well mostly).  there are always secret messy spaces&#8230;.


----------



## csshopper

ouija board said:


> I finally succumbed and looked up the Yasso yogurt site. And very conveniently, my regular grocery store carries the sea salt caramel bars. It looks like a grocery run may be in my near future. But, hey, it's frozen yogurt which is entirely healthy, right??



ob-6 grams of protein in a 100 calorie bar.


----------



## csshopper

I am exhausted in a good way. Steps, DD and DS and families came over today to help with packing and removing box loads of things to various sites. This has been an evolving relationship over more than a dozen years. It wasn't always easy, for any of us, that I moved into the family home, even though their Mom had been deceased for several years by then. We have come to embrace each other's differences and know that the dear man who is at the center of this family is the mutual love of all our lives.  Nice day and lots accomplished. It was the first time they had seen me in my back brace and were quite concerned I not do "too much." We had the college football games on while we worked and celebrated the Oregon win and mourned the Stanford loss. Finished off with great ribs on the grill for dinner.

Mindi- poor Hen Hen. He has had a rough few days. Hope all is well soon. Smart thinking with the Benedryl.


----------



## Mindi B

css, you all sound like grounded, loving people.  Blending families is never easy, but it's so wonderful when it works!
HenHen is still all bumpy and was up scratching all night, so his mama was up all night too.  Today I broke out the big guns--Prednisone--and hopefully that will make a difference.  I'll call the vet tomorrow, though exactly what she can do I don't know.  Henry has all sorts of allergies and generally has particular trouble at this time of year, but the hives are something brand-new.  Whee.  LDM, I know Lucky has skin allergies, too. . . Is any particular time of year the worst for him, or is the climate in SoCal so stable that there's no seasonal difference?
Also, the crazy storm yesterday dumped some water in the basement, as it did in the spring, when we first consulted our contractor, who has finally come through with a proposal and will do the work to waterproof this corner of the house THIS MONTH.  Sheesh.  Well, at least the re-wetting confirmed that spending the money on this is worth it, since it clearly wasn't a one-time event.
My DM comes for an extended visit at the end of the week.  Very happy to have her, and very stressed.  DH will be out of town for part of it, and I admit, with my mom and the two doggies, I am feeling like I'll be in charge, solo, of the well-being of several high-risk creatures.  As a not-parent, I find this neither a familiar nor a welcome sensation.  I can see myself not sleeping for the entire period of DH's trip.


----------



## India

Css, you have done a wonderful job when it was not an easy one.  When I married a 2nd time, he was a 37 yr old bachelor so we did not have any "blended" issues.  It sure was easier!

Mindi, poor HenHen.  I would suggest taking him to a veterinary allergist or dermatologist.  I think you will be wasting your money on your own vet - ask for a referral.  They can do wonders!

As for DM coming; how is DF going to do being alone?  Will there be phone calls?  Angst?  Too bad DH is not going to be there for support, but WE are here for you!


----------



## Mindi B

I actually have seen a canine allergist, India, and the main issue there is the incredible expense.  Just the work-up is many thousands, and then the shots, over years, are more thousands.  HenHen is certainly worth it, but if I can find a way to keep him comfortable through the one or two really problematic months without that, I need to try.  But the contact is there if I need her.
As for DM and DF:  Will there be phone calls?  Yup.  Angst?  You betcha.  In truckloads.  But this is my family's "normal."  I have finally sort of figured out that my intervention, while welcome (indeed, sometimes demanded) does absolutely no good long-term, so I am getting better and better at just staying out of the middle.  Oy.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, I have a feeling Henry's hives aren't related to his seasonal allergies. They're usually seen with insect bites, stings, or vaccines/injections. If the prednisone doesn't do the trick, which it really ought to, your vet can give an injection of a stronger steroid, or have you give a larger doseage of pred. I feel for poor itchy Henry! I've had hives before, and I've never been so happy to take steroids. What misery it is to be itching!


----------



## Mindi B

That's what I was thinking, too, OB, based on my Googling!  (And my own experiences with people-hives.)  Usually they are a more acute reaction.  Thank you for confirming my theory with some actual knowledge!     The tiny dose of Pred I used this morning has already helped to shrink the hives, so though they aren't totally gone, he looks much less "rumpled."  I'll double-check with his vet tomorrow about how to proceed, of course.  Thank you so much, Chat vet!  You are always such a wealth of knowledge and help to me!


----------



## ouija board

Great news! I figured the pred would bring him relief pretty quickly.


----------



## Mindi B

Steroids are certainly tricky, but they are still miracle drugs.  HenHen is lying on the floor "guarding" his collar (which I removed to give his neck rash some breathing room).  I have assured him I don't want his stupid collar, but he is unconvinced, apparently.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Steroids are certainly tricky, but they are still miracle drugs.  HenHen is lying on the floor "guarding" his collar (which I removed to give his neck rash some breathing room).  I have assured him I don't want his stupid collar, but he is unconvinced, apparently.



He won't mistake it for part of the rug and eat it will he?????  Or has he refined his palate and moved beyond rugs for snacks?  He is one of a kind, completely understand why you love him! Snorgles to HenHen and here's to shrinking hives.


----------



## India

You need to come visit me and bring HenHen, Mindi.  Vet costs are WAY less expensive here in the hinterlands!  Glad the boy is better.  Yes, pred can provide great symptomatic relief for allergies.  I've often said it's my "drug of choice"!


----------



## India

Just got a call from DS who was supposed to call me last night on the way to JFK - was tied up on business call the entire way.  He was in the car on his way to the hotel in Kuala Lumpur and was calling on his cell phone.  

I'm old enough to find this nothing short of miraculous!  I still remember when making a long distance call involved an operator getting the call through and then calling you back to connect you, and this was to call one city away!  The idea of such good call quality from a city half way around the world is just stunning to me.  I am truly OLD!  Anyway, it was good to talk to him - haven't talked to him since he left here 2 weeks ago.  He spend so much time on the phone at work, that when he has a bit of down time at the end of the day, he enjoys the "sound of silence".  He's by nature a very quiet man - was that way as a boy, so I don't take offense, even if I do wish he would call more often.  Hope he gets a few hours sleep before tomorrow's meetings begin.  He'll leave there Fri NYC time and get to JFK late Sat night.  Brutal flying either direction when there is a 12 hr time zone difference and the flight takes 23 hrs.


----------



## Mindi B

That is a punishing trip, India.  My DBIL flies often to Singapore on business and finds it grueling, and it's hard for DSIL that when her husband gets home he isn't really "there" yet, but needs a couple of days to adjust.
LOL, css!  Fortunately Henry's palate has improved a BIT.  We keep him out of the rooms with the yummy "organic" (wool) rugs, and the cheaper synthetics I've adopted (since his adoption) don't seem as toothsome, fortunately.  But he always bears watching.  The latest thing I've had to invest in (haven't received it yet) is a stainless steel ball to put in his food bowl.  Having to eat around it will hopefully slow him down a little, so as not to repeat the the scarf 'n' barf experience of two days ago.


----------



## ouija board

How funny that Henry is guarding his collar. My dog has no such love for her pink Harley Davidson collar. She would've scarfed it down and spit out the D ring in the blink of an eye! Hoping HenHen continues to get less "ruffley"!


----------



## nycmom

ouija board, Mindi B, csshopper, tesi, India, chaneljewel, Luckydogmom, ck21 thank you so much.

my cold is better and so are my spirits, thanks in part to your very kind words 

chaneljewelwhat a tragedy for everyone involved, I am so sorry. 

csshopperyou sound like a wonderful stepmother, they are lucky to have you!

Mindi Bpoor Henry and poor you, I hope he feels better soon! 

I hope everyone has a good week, with all creatures, two and four legged included.

p.s. Starbucks has an awesome salted caramel mocha drink this time of year, just sayin'


----------



## chaneljewel

My mom, I'll have to try the Starbucks drink.  Do you get less pumps on the syrup?  I don't like sweet coffee drinks and reduce the pumps on all of them.  I'll try the salted caramel for sure.


----------



## ck21

I've never tried that at Starbucks, and I have a free drink waiting on my gold card!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

nycmom said:


> ouija board, Mindi B, csshopper, tesi, India, chaneljewel, Luckydogmom, ck21 thank you so much.
> 
> my cold is better and so are my spirits, thanks in part to your very kind words
> 
> chaneljewelwhat a tragedy for everyone involved, I am so sorry.
> 
> csshopperyou sound like a wonderful stepmother, they are lucky to have you!
> 
> Mindi Bpoor Henry and poor you, I hope he feels better soon!
> 
> I hope everyone has a good week, with all creatures, two and four legged included.
> 
> p.s. Starbucks has an awesome salted caramel mocha drink this time of year, just sayin'



You have been on my mind, I do hope this week is a better one for you! 
That Starbucks drink is my DD's favorite along with their pumpkin spice latte. Ahhh, the flavors of fall!


----------



## Luckydogmom

India I hope you DS has a safe and successful business trip. That time change is awful!

Mindi, how is HenHen doing today? Poor old Lucky isn't well. He seems to be hanging on with all of his personality, his 14 year old body is so tired. 

CSS, I agree with NYmom, you're a wonderful stepmom! Those kids are so lucky to have you in their lives! How is the packing going?

Another busy weekend here. We are working on a home project that has been a fun distraction for us.
We spent Saturday up at our mountain home, it felt nice to have a little getaway. The afternoon rain storm was so refreshing, thank goodness we were not on the lake when it moved in!
I think my DH is trying to keep my mind off of our very empty home.

Our DS1's birthday was yesterday, as usual FedEx messed up delivery with his birthday box. grrrr.

We are hot, hot, hot and very humid here! Happy Monday...


----------



## ouija board

LDM, I love your home projects! Definitely a good distraction for you right now. 

Mindi, hope Henry is back to his normal non-bumpy self!


----------



## tesi

ldm-  distractions are fabulous.  and, as an added benefit, you will get some work done on the house.  everyone wins!

mindi-  hope the pup is doing better.  

no major drama here-  little fixes, repairs and new electronic work on house. also a good distraction for me.  dh suddenly has a fixation on home surveillance.  i'm all for it, but methinks he is just looking for more electronic gadgets.  he loves doing things remotely (alarms, phone, pool heating, etc..)  so this is just another remote plaything.  boys and their toys. 
i will likely use it to determine rainfall and if the gardens need more water while away! 

hope the week is off to a good start for all...


----------



## Luckydogmom

Tesi our DH's have the same thing on their minds! Same work going on here. It amazes me how high tech he is making our home yet is able to leave ice cream wrappers and empty milk cartons out for me to find in the morning...men. 

OB our fun project is changing around our great room. We are thinking about new marble and changing the color of the built ins. I only want to do it now if I am promised that it will be finished by Thanksgiving.
If not January will be our home improvement month. I am also working on our DD's room, making into a nice guest bedroom.

I watched Braxton all day today. I love hearing his 2 year old vocabulary. He said " sit down now and eat cookies". So we sat and ate cookies that we made today, we made the NM chocolate chip cookies.
My kind of day!


----------



## biscuit1

LDM, your day sounds wonderful , Braxton and baking. I am now finishing off the leftover blue raspberry frosting - it's almost awful but it's here . If you have a chance- please post buttercream recipe.


----------



## ouija board

LDM, a year ago, I would've thought three months would be plenty of time to complete a home renovation. How silly of me! Two projects later with our contractor, I'm finally wise to the jargon..."it'll only take a week or two" means it'll take TWO months if you're lucky. Hopefully if you're not relying entirely on a contractor, yours will get done well before Thanksgiving!

Tesi, good luck with making your home "smart." It's actually not a bad idea for keeping track of your house while you're away. Trying to figure out how everything works without locking yourself out is the challenge. I'm holding out for the day they create a house that cooks and washes the dishes for me.


----------



## tesi

sit down now and eat cookies&#8230;&#8230;

out of the mouths of babes come the wisest words!


----------



## Mindi B

tesi said:


> sit down now and eat cookies&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> out of the mouths of babes come the wisest words!



In complete agreement!

OB, LDM, I hear that contractors say, "Cheap, fast, and good.  Pick two."  (Or sometimes, one.)  We contacted our guy in JUNE, after the first basement water incursion, and got a contract to sign one week ago, after the second basement water incursion.  Sheesh.  He is good.  He is not cheap.  And, apparently, not fast.  Ah, well.

Good morning, Peeps, or afternoon, depending on where you are. 

ETA:  By the way, thank you all so much for your good HenHen wishes.  He is now on a wee dose of Prednisone plus Benadryl, and though he is still itchy, the hives appear to be gone.  Ah, the delicate, leggy flower that is our Henry.  Meanwhile, the smaller, much older Olive continues to be our Warrior Princess.  LDM, thinking of you and of Lucky.  Aging is not for the weak.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Oh dear biscuit, I forgot! I will write it up today!!

OB and Mindi, I know what you mean about home projects. I am really now thinking that the first of the year is best. We have good contractors but....they are contractors.

Tesi, I ordered a custom tee shirt from Cafe Press for my DD last night.
It will have Braxton's words of wisdom printed on it. She was our little cookie monster, now she has her own! 

Good news about Henry Mindi, finding a balance of meds is so tough.  Thank you for the kind words for Lucky, I have a tough time even thinking about his condition. 

Pretty day here, happy Tuesday!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> In complete agreement!
> 
> OB, LDM, I hear that contractors say, "Cheap, fast, and good.  Pick two."  (Or sometimes, one.)  We contacted our guy in JUNE, after the first basement water incursion, and got a contract to sign one week ago, after the second basement water incursion.  Sheesh.  He is good.  He is not cheap.  And, apparently, not fast.  Ah, well.
> 
> Good morning, Peeps, or afternoon, depending on where you are.
> 
> ETA:  By the way, thank you all so much for your good HenHen wishes.  He is now on a wee dose of Prednisone plus Benadryl, and though he is still itchy, the hives appear to be gone.  Ah, the delicate, leggy flower that is our Henry.  Meanwhile, the smaller, much older Olive continues to be our Warrior Princess.  LDM, thinking of you and of Lucky.  Aging is not for the weak.




Three months to get you a contract..he must be really good! Hopefully he gets it done before there's a third water incursion! We had the misfortune of having our master shower redone while the contractor was in the middle of a major renovation at the pro basketball stadium. Needless to say, we were pretty low on the totem pole. At least it got done and was done well, and now we don't have water seeping underneath the shower (don't even get me started on the original builder..ugh, the number of things done wrong in one shower was mindboggling). 

I started back with yoga yesterday, and now my arms, back, and legs are sore. Should be a good enough excuse to skip the treadmill today, right?!


----------



## ck21

Quick check in.  Thinking of you all.  Busy here, just normal stuff.  Normal is good.  

Fall weather is coming tomorrow--break out the sweaters!!!

Love you girls!!!


----------



## ouija board

LDM, a tshirt with Braxton's words of wisdom is a great idea! 

By the way, for the gardening pros here, what are some flowers that do well in shade and heat and possibly inconsistent watering? I'm part of the volunteer gardening team for DD's class, and their little courtyard is pretty much shaded all day except maybe a few hours of filtered light in the morning. I'm thinking marigolds, impatiens, and maybe some herbs to add color to the very brown landscape, but I'm worried there won't be enough sunlight and not enough watering in this heat, especially on the weekends. Any suggestions would be welcome!


----------



## India

ob, one word:  HOSTA.  They will grow nearly everywhere, are not finicky about water (impatiens are!), and the ones that bloom in Aug/Sept are lovely.  Yes, herbs as well.  

mindi, glad HenHen is on the mend.  Yes, these delicate little flowers can cost us a fortune!  I once had a "free" cat like that...

ldm, how is DD doing?  She has had some scary health issues the past year.  She's very lucky that they didn't move to TX - you would have ended up having to move there, too, as back-up/babysitting support!  I'm sorry that Lucky is starting to show his age.  My beloved Godfrey will be 12 in early Nov, and the thought of losing him is unbearable - he's my heart and soul dog.  

Did anyone watch the Apple Event?  I'm blown away by the AppleWatch!  It looks as if it were designed by Hermes, especially in Gold and Rose Gold.  Haven't seen any prices on these high end ones, but I'm sure they will be just that - high end.  Makes me almost willing to forsake my Rolex, but price will probably damper that enthusiasm.

I feel sorry for the Hermes phone case buyers.  These constant changes in size make buying an expensive case a foolish purchase.  I like the idea of a bigger screen - these old eyes - but I was disappointed at how heavy the new ones are.  Wonder when Hermes will adopt the new Apple Pay?  I would think ones watch might explode when it payed for a new Croc Birkin that way!  It really is a very cool idea. I'm all for anything that will simplify my handbag - fewer credit cards etc.  I no longer carry all my cards - plan ahead when I'm going somewhere that has its own card or out of town for stores that are not here.  No need to carry around a bunch of cards that I use once or twice a year.

Had my yard power-seeded today.  Need to go outside and set up the sprinklers!


----------



## tesi

ob-  i would try some hosta-  they love shade.  not much of a flower-but the leaves are gorgeous and they love shade.  do not plant them if you have deer however!  what is your location?  i can look up the garden zone and offer better suggestions.  i love a project while my projects are going on&#8230;.
house is overrun with tech guys.  verizon just left.  (we converted from other provider) yikes!


----------



## tesi

india-  haha, so funny.  we both posted hosta!


----------



## India

I just saw that, tesi!  I have learned in the past two years and hosta and deer - first time in 28 yrs that I had a problem.  What I learned is that they will eat down to nubs common varieties of hosta, however they leave the more select varieties, in particular, the ones with huge leaves or that are lighter in color, totally alone!  I need to buy more expensive hosta!  Most of mine came from Home Depot - this year, the selection was lousy, but for the previous 3, I bought enormous 2 gal pots of mature plants for under $10 each, and in the select, named varieties as well!


----------



## ouija board

Thanks, Tesi and India! Hostas were high on my list since I've always seen them in shady areas under trees, but I also thought they were a bit hard to grow. No danger of deer, but the squirrels and birds are plentiful. No veggies, that's for sure.

Tesi, I think I'm in Zone 8. Hot, hotter, and dry!


----------



## India

Host as can survive in agricultural zone 9, but do thrive in zone 8.  The key is buying big sturdy ones that gave multiple crowns.  Is small ones are purchased, they will take forever to look like anything. Choose varieties that produce giant leaves, such as June and Blue Angel.  Get 2 gal plants if possible.  Be sure to work manure into bed and mulch well.


----------



## ouija board

India said:


> Host as can survive in agricultural zone 9, but do thrive in zone 8.  The key is buying big sturdy ones that gave multiple crowns.  Is small ones are purchased, they will take forever to look like anything. Choose varieties that produce giant leaves, such as June and Blue Angel.  Get 2 gal plants if possible.  Be sure to work manure into bed and mulch well.




Thanks for the advice! I will definitely look for the larger ones since we need all the help we can get to make this yard look good quickly.


----------



## chaneljewel

Tesi and India, I had the best luck with my hostas this year.  My friend told me to grate zest soap on them to keep the deer away, and it worked!  I actually tested it and didn't put the zest on one in an inconspicuous place and it got eaten!  I then put the zest on it and it's been ok from the deer.  My friend said it's the smell of the zest that keeps,the deer away.  I'm definitely doing it again next year.
I agree that hostas are great and pretty.  They're one of my favorites!


----------



## India

I"m buying Zest next year!  The commercial spray that is supposed to keep deer away did NOTHING!


----------



## ck21

Toms is coming to Target!  So excited!


----------



## India

I'm excited that Target has signed on for Apple Pay!  Can't wait to get one of the new iPhones!


----------



## chaneljewel

Toms the shoes??


----------



## ck21

Yes, toms the shoes.  The Target line will also include clothes and blankets!


----------



## tesi

ck21 said:


> Yes, toms the shoes.  The Target line will also include clothes and blankets!



yay!  love toms- the whole concept is great.  and, believe it or not,  toms are the shoes i do my daily walk in.  never a blister.  regular sneakers, blisters.weird.


----------



## ck21

And, the one for one will still apply to the Target collaboration.  November 16th!!


----------



## ck21

The fact that the President is on TV (I despise all things political) is the surest sign that I should take Bailey running.  However, it is cold and wet outside....


----------



## ouija board

Good morning and afternoon! Hope everybody's day is going well. I had the chance to visit my neighbor and her newborn baby girl. She reminds me of DD at that age, only with much more hair! I kind of miss that infant stage when they're so cute and tiny and can't talk back at you. But not the sleep deprivation, soreness, hormones, and all that fun stuff.


----------



## csshopper

Ck- saw a listing on line tonight of Tom's products for the Target collaboration. This is going to be fun!


----------



## ck21

Good morning!!!!  Happy Friday!!

CSS-it really is going to be fun!  I'm making my list!!

Monday is Hot Cars 4th birthday!!!  Hard to believe!  I'm taking the day off Monday to do whatever he wants.  Top of his list is the Nordstrom shoe department for a green balloon!!  That's my boy!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, that boy's a keeper for sure, ck!  And it sure is hard to believe that he's been here four years.  Where does the time go?!  Happy birthday in advance to Collin!


----------



## India

Four years old?  How is that possible!!!  What a boy!


----------



## ouija board

Happy birthday, Hot Cars!! I can't believe it's been four years!


----------



## Mindi B

Silent Saturday!  DH is off on his business trip in a few hours; DM is here to keep me company.  My mom has wonderful dog energy--both Olive and Henry adore her and seek out her lap.  It's so sweet, and rare for timid HenHen to take to someone so quickly.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, I hope your mom's visit goes well! It's so sweet that Henry and Olive both love being with your mom. 

Today, I had the brilliant idea to bake an apple pie with DD. They say that cooking and baking with your child helps teach them math, numbers, etc. "They" forgot to mention that it helps if you actually know how to bake and are not a control freak. I'm pretty sure DD learned absolutely nothing about numbers and was possibly scarred by the look on my face when she poured sugar all over the stove and kitchen floor. The pie looks like a train wreck because I was distracted by the shower of sugar while making the crust (it fell apart when I tried to roll it out), but hopefully it's still tasty! I still remember dear 880 (from Chat threads of yore) who gave me the same advice whenever I had a failed dessert...crumble it up and smother with ice cream


----------



## ck21

Hello!!!  Busy Saturday--played football then lots of random running around.  Tomorrow is the birthday party for our favorite guy!!  So much to do before then!  

Mindi-have a wonderful time with DM.  OB--send some crumbled pie this way!!

Today we had a little talk about why one shouldn't play with the carton of eggs while trying to entertain themselves in a car seat.  Eeeeeekkkkkk!


----------



## tesi

Happy weekend everyone!  Fun one here.  Jaunt into NYC and now trying to get my book done  for book club tomorrow nite.  Nothing like procrastination!  
Happy birthday to hot cars!!!!!
Hugs to all.


----------



## ck21

Almost exactly 4 years ago I posted here, asking what contractions felt like.  I think it was OB that responded first, and my suspicions were confirmed.  With that, I woke up DH and the adventure began.


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> Almost exactly 4 years ago I posted here, asking what contractions felt like.  I think it was OB that responded first, and my suspicions were confirmed.  With that, I woke up DH and the adventure began.



I wasn't on Chat then, but I sure have enjoyed the outcome,  Four years ago the world became a brighter place. 

Happy Birthday Hot Cars! 

Your smile lights up your Mom's posts and your words of childish wisdom and your observations of the world around you cause me to see things differently some days, and for the better. 

Great job ck!


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> Almost exactly 4 years ago I posted here, asking what contractions felt like.  I think it was OB that responded first, and my suspicions were confirmed.  With that, I woke up DH and the adventure began.




 I remember that night like it was yesterday. Happy birthday to HotCars! You've done an amazing job with him..handsome, happy, HEALTHY boy who could write a book on "words of wisdom".  Sit down now and eat cookies. I follow his advice everyday now!


----------



## Mindi B

Happy Birthday, Collin!  With much love from his Chat Aunties.  artyhat:


----------



## biscuit1

Happy Birthday Hot Cars !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happy Birthday Mr. Hot Cars!!! Please give him a birthday hug from me, too!!!


----------



## India

Well, one down, one to go this week!  Doctor app'ts - thrilling, right?  Had my mammogram & ultrasound this AM - all good.  Always a relief.  If any of you tend to have lots of small cysts in your breasts, ask your gynecologist about having an ultra sound at the same time.  It sure beats them saying "we've found something suspicious but don't have an app't for an ultrasound for 3 weeks"!  See the pulmonologist for regular check up and pulmonary function test on Wed - that will take all morning and will irritate the heck out of my still-bruised tailbone!  

Such a glamorous, exciting life I lead!


----------



## Mindi B

I have the same two bosom tests coming up next month, India.  It is now a stressful time, as I no longer take an "all clear" for granted.


----------



## India

Mindi, an "all clear" isn't really an "all clear"?  Yikes!


----------



## ck21

What a day...so far.  Hot Cars could pick anything today and he wanted the Mall of America!!  It was a whirlwind!!  Build a bear, Nickelodeon universe (indoor amusement park), Lego land, lunch, back to Lego land.  Last stop--nordstrom for Spider-Man shoes and a red balloon!!  

Our boy is sleeping with his arms full of Legos!!


----------



## ck21




----------



## ck21




----------



## ouija board

Now THAT is a sign of a great birthday! Face painted, arms full of Legos, and fast asleep on the drive home!  Happy Birthday, Hot Cars!!


----------



## tesi

what an angel face!!!


----------



## Mindi B

That picture is PRICELESS, ck!
India, an "all clear" is still all good--I just meant that I no longer am sanguine that I'll get that result.


----------



## csshopper

Oh Collin, you are one in a million! Looks like the ultimate Birthday celebration, and when does Mom get to take a nap?


----------



## India

Adorable!!!  One happy, beautiful very tired little boy!


----------



## ouija board

Good morning! Hope everybody's Tuesday is going well. I'm off to buy fish for my tank. I had a casualty a few weeks ago, and now the two remaining fish seem lonely (if it's possible for fish to look lonely). I always swore I'd never buy those unnaturally fluorescent fish, but when given the choice, DD went straight for the hot pink ones! I have to admit, they do look cool even without the UV light.


----------



## nycmom

chaneljewelthe wonderful part of the salted caramel mocha is the salt evens out the caramel so its not too sweet, or i guess salty and sweet is a better descriptionlike one of my other obsessions, chocolate covered pretzels! 

ouija boardi am crying laughing at the description of apple pie making! my favorite line _"They" forgot to mention that it helps if you actually know how to bake and are not a control freak._ i can't tell you how many times i made that same mistake, thinking this will be a fun project but forgetting that is absolutely me (can't cook and total control freak)!!! thank you that story made my morning! 

ck21and your story about the contractions also brought me to tears, i love those kinds of memories. i hope your son had a wonderful birthday, i just love the pics, thank you so much for sharing them! 

mindi bi am so glad henry is better, what a relief! 

indiai will be thinking of you and hope all the doctor visits go well this week. 

tesii hope you were able to finish the book! every time i hear about someone with a book club deadline looming i think of a seinfeld episode when george hadn't read the book so he tried to watch the movie and ended up at a strangers house with a family who had rented it, it was hilarious! fingers crossed you didn't have to resort to that! 

luckydogmom 

my mother has had a sharp decline over the last few days so we are in a new phase. last week was awful, partially because dealing with insurance, hospice, aide companies, was so stressful and frustrating and even after hours and hours and hours it's still not settled. my mother has long term care insurance but her hospice nurse said he sometimes thinks they make it as difficult as possible so people will give up and they won't have to pay, i am starting to suspect he may be right! however i spent yesterday morning at work arranging everything so i am not expected back at the office for the next week or so. that in itself feels like such a gift. all i care about now is making sure she is as comfortable as possible. she is ready and i don't want her to suffer. yesterday i found notes she had left me like "don't spend a lot on my casket" and instructions for where paper plates etc are for the shiva (a jewish custom after a funeral). i realize none of you know her (or really me either i guess!) but she has just always been so incredibly organized and caring i had to laugh, it was so typical of her to try to arrange everything for us. thankfully she also has always had a wonderful sense of humor, even now when she is awake at times it shines through, so i know she would appreciate the smiling moments too.


----------



## India

My mother (who wasn't jewish) used to leave notes like that also.  I'm sure in a few years, I'll be doing the same.  It kind of helps to have some ironic humor at a time such as this.  

You're a wonderful daughter to do all this.  It's NOT easy, and yes, I do believe the long-term card insurance companies try to make it too difficult to collect on all that insurance paid for.  My cousin liked to be independent, and it was only after wrangling with the insurance company for 4 months that she finally turned to her lawyer son and got them to pay.  In the meantime, she was out about $25,000.  Yes, the insurance company paid the nursing home, but the nursing home would not return her money - gave her a "credit" so in fact, the insurance company didn't have to pay as much.  SO wrong to do this to old, tired, sick people....

nycmom, you'll be in my thoughts and prayers the weeks ahead...


----------



## ouija board

Nycmom, I'm sorry to hear that your mother is declining and that you have additional administrative headaches to deal with. When my dad was sick, we were very fortunate to never have a problem with insurance, but the home health service was atrocious, from the nurses in the field to the dispatchers. I have never yelled at more people on the phone than I did in that one month that he used their service. I hope this week is more restful for you and your mom. I'm glad you got a laugh out of my apple pie story! The kitchen was a disaster afterwards, although the pie actually tasted good. God bless Crisco! I'm still cleaning up stray sugar granules and dried up pieces of dough. My dog has made it her personal mission to lick every square inch of the kitchen floor in hopes of finding something I missed.


----------



## Luckydogmom

NYCmom, huge loving thoughts being sent your way. I can honestly say that I do know what you are going through and it is so very emotionally difficult. Your are an amazing daughter, I can only imagine how proud your sweet mom has always been!
When my mom passed away I found notes and messages tucked inside drawers, cabenites, etc...
The most adorable one was at the bottom of her underwear drawer. It was a photo of my DH wearing a Viking hat with long blond braids. Whenever my DH and dad play backgammon the winner gets to put this hat on, the meaning is "game over...success". My mom kept telling me that I had to be the one to clean out her underwear drawer, and I found out exactly why. The framed photo was wrapped up with a sweet message, "game over, it was a huge success." She then wrote about how my DH was now "in charge". 
Cherish your mom's notes and sweet instructions   Thinking of you as you continue to face such difficulties with insurance issues, such a nuance. But most importantly, much love to you and special thoughts for your family during this very difficult time. XOXO


----------



## Luckydogmom

Once again I need to read back!

Happy Happy Birthday to Hot Cars, he is so HANDSOME...a true super hero!!

OB, I also loved your pie escapade! Wish you lived closer, I would have loved a taste of your yummy creation. In my opinion, the sloppier the pie, all the better! A messy sticky kitchen is a kitchen filled with love!

HOT HOT HOT here, way too hot!

Last Thursday I was kidnapped by my DH for a surprise get away to San Diego. We stayed in the 
Gas Lamp district, a very fun part of SD. We had several amazing meals and saw the musical 
"Boomers". Cute show, perfect for our age!
We came home on Saturday morning, just in time to greet Kirby and four buddies from college.
Their dorm room is not air conditioned (1940's building). It was 110 at their university!
They all had a fun weekend cooling off here, going to the beach, having home cooked meals and using our washing machine. We had two from Boston, one from Seattle and one from St. Louis.
It was a loud busy weekend, just the way I like it.

Our dear friend's son is out of the hospital!! He is now home but in rehab 8-5, seven days a week.
He isn't completely "out of the woods" but is well on his way. We are all beyond thrilled with this news and still can't believe how well he is doing. The doctors' were not optimistic the first week.
Many thanks again for your loving thoughts and prayers!

Please send cooling, wet vibes, ugh...this heat is icky! I am longing for sweaters, boots, rain, etc...
Drove through the car wash the other day and almost cried, the feeling of falling water was so incredible. It's hard to explain but this lack of rain is really depressing! Must start my rain dancing!

Happy Tuesday...love to all!


----------



## csshopper

Two moving trucks loading up our life, stuff to our new house, other items off to DSD and DSS at their respective homes. Daunting task awaiting us to get reestablished, but fun too. All the art work will look fresh in a new setting. Rose bushes at the new house need TLC and DH is anxious to get to it. Meanwhile Cocoa is off at a play date and saying her good-bys.

Nycmom- hugs and support to you and your family.


----------



## Mindi B

nycmom, thinking of you and hoping with all my heart that the bureaucratic nightmare gets resolved quickly so you can just be with your mom in ways that are meaningful for you both.


----------



## Mindi B

Lots of coming and going here with css moving and Kirby et al visiting the ancestral manse.  Love and safe back-and-forthing to all!


----------



## ouija board

LDM, your San Diego getaway sounds like fun! A loud busy weekend is always nice, especially when it's all family and friends.  I love that your house is THE place to go for Kirby and his friends. My place will become THE place to go for messy baking (however messy it gets, you can always eat it with ice cream on top!)  Great news about your friend's son! Continued wishes for a full recovery and major vibes for rain!!

Csshopper, woohoo! Everything's packed and heading off for a new start.


----------



## tesi

nycmom- my love to you at this difficult time.  may this time with her be sweet, peaceful and calm.  life here is so short-but our spirits and memories live on.  we are collectively holding your hand for support.  xo

ldm-  what a great joy to have kirby home and the washer humming.  sending vibes for some cooler weather, and rain.  all of which we have on abundance on the east coast.  mother nature needs to do a better job of distribution methinks&#8230;&#8230;

love to all-  trying to do my "fall" cleaning.  too many things&#8230;..


----------



## Luckydogmom

csshopper said:


> Two moving trucks loading up our life, stuff to our new house, other items off to DSD and DSS at their respective homes. Daunting task awaiting us to get reestablished, but fun too. All the art work will look fresh in a new setting. Rose bushes at the new house need TLC and DH is anxious to get to it. Meanwhile Cocoa is off at a play date and saying her good-bys.
> 
> Nycmom- hugs and support to you and your family.



How exciting CSS, good luck with the BIG move! I hope your step kids know how lucky they are to have you in their lives


----------



## Luckydogmom

Tesi, I am anxious to also start some fall cleaning. I just can't decide where to start.

OB, your kitchen will be the perfect hang out place...trust me on this! Have lots of good food, they will show up


----------



## India

Was Kirby's friend from St Louis a water polo player?  If he played for MICDS, then his coach was the brother of my DS 's swim coach a million years ago!


----------



## tesi

css-  best of luck with the move- thinking of you.  how wonderful it will feel to be settled and have pared down.  i'm looking forward to the same someday- with excitement and dread both.
xo


----------



## nycmom

I'm so sorry to put this on all of you, in this lovely thread where you've been so kind and welcoming to me, but it's late and I'm alone and she's gone.


----------



## rainneday

nycmom said:


> I'm so sorry to put this on all of you, in this lovely thread where you've been so kind and welcoming to me, but it's late and I'm alone and she's gone.



I am truly, very sorry for your loss, nycmom. I don't usually post here, but I was lurking and read this and your previous post about your mom. The love that you shared with your mom will transcend time, it will always be with you & with her. Sending you some heartfelt condolences, much love to you.


----------



## etoupebirkin

nycmom said:


> I'm so sorry to put this on all of you, in this lovely thread where you've been so kind and welcoming to me, but it's late and I'm alone and she's gone.



Please accept my sincerest condolences. I lost my Mom years ago. There are no words that adequately describe the emotions.  I've read all your posts and you've been an extraordinary kind and caring daughter. And your Mom sounds like she was a true, selfless gem.

Chat peeps are marvelously supportive and wise. So you are not alone. Many of us have walked a similar path.

((((Hugs))))


----------



## chaneljewel

ck21 said:


> View attachment 2751790



How adorable!  Happy belated birthday hot cars!!!  Looks like it was a fun one for you and mommy!


----------



## chaneljewel

nycmom said:


> I'm so sorry to put this on all of you, in this lovely thread where you've been so kind and welcoming to me, but it's late and I'm alone and she's gone.



I am truly sorry for your loss too.   I agree that losing my mom was devastating to me.  I still want to call her and talk then realize I can't.   The wonderful, fun memories help me during these times.   Take care nycmom.


----------



## nycmom

Thank you.


----------



## ouija board

nycmom said:


> I'm so sorry to put this on all of you, in this lovely thread where you've been so kind and welcoming to me, but it's late and I'm alone and she's gone.




 I'm so so sorry to hear that


----------



## nycmom

Thank you so much rainneday, etoupebikin, chaneljewel and ouja board, your messages kept me company and gave me comfort through the longest loneliest night of my life. I read them over and over until my iPad battery gave out. I will be forever grateful to you.


----------



## Mindi B

nycmom, I woke this morning to your news and am so sorry more of us weren't on-line at the time.  I am glad several women were, though, and were able to reach out to you.  My deepest sympathies.  As EB said, many women here have experienced this loss and know your feelings first-hand.  And I know all of us are thinking of you and will keep sending our love and virtual hugs as you negotiate what comes next.


----------



## India

nycmom, I'm so very sorry.  I lost my own mother more than 20 years ago, and I still miss her and we didn't even get along very well.  I completely understand the intense loneliness.  Losing ones mother is the loneliest thing ever.  I'm sorry I wasn't online last night when you posted.    We're here for you - many of us have experienced it and it's so very hard to explain how it feels until it happens to you.

Much love with you....


----------



## tesi

nycmom said:


> I'm so sorry to put this on all of you, in this lovely thread where you've been so kind and welcoming to me, but it's late and I'm alone and she's gone.



NYC mom.   I am so deeply and profoundly sorry for your loss.   I understand completely and have been in your shoes.  10/31/11 seems like yesterday to me, and also seems so long ago.  There is something profound and disquieting about losing the person that created and carried you, the person that brought you into this world.  I don't think there is any other relationship quite so close, and, at times, quite complex and sometimes overwhelming.  
I pray for comfort and peace for you at this time as you deal with family and arrangements.  We are all here if you need us- and some may be closer than you think if you require a shoulder to cry on.  
Hugs to you and yours.


----------



## csshopper

Nycmom-may your memories of her help to sustain you during this difficult time. Deepest condolences to you. You are a very special daughter and from reading your posts it's obvious you had a very special and loving relationship with your Mom.  She will always be with you, I'm 70 ,my Mom died when I was 40 and I think of her every day.


----------



## ouija board

Nycmom, wishing you much strength and a LOT of coffee to get you through the numerous phone calls and arrangements that must be done today. And please lay down and sleep when you need to. Everything and everyone can wait for a few hours. 

I woke up this morning to heavy rain. Wish I could send some of it to LDM's part of the country! Usually we are also doing the rain dance by this time of year because it's so dry.


----------



## Luckydogmom

NYCmom, words can not begin to express how heavy my heart is for you after reading your post.
So many other peeps have written beautiful statements regarding how hard it is to lose one's mom,
I couldn't agree more. I hope that you will continue to let us all be here for you, comfort you and cry with you. I joined in shortly after I lost my mom, oh how I wish I had had this unbelievable support during that very difficult time. Life is a journey that is best shared with friends (even virtual) who care, listen and console. We are here for you sweetie, always. Xoxo


----------



## Luckydogmom

ouija board said:


> Nycmom, wishing you much strength and a LOT of coffee to get you through the numerous phone calls and arrangements that must be done today. And please lay down and sleep when you need to. Everything and everyone can wait for a few hours.
> 
> I woke up this morning to heavy rain. Wish I could send some of it to LDM's part of the country! Usually we are also doing the rain dance by this time of year because it's so dry.



Thanks for thinking of us OB! Parts of southern CA did receive heavy rain yesterday, but it stopped about three miles from the coast. I was seriously out doing a rain dance willing the clouds to move closer. I could smell the rain in the air. However, the clouds were only teasing me!


----------



## Luckydogmom

India said:


> Was Kirby's friend from St Louis a water polo player?  If he played for MICDS, then his coach was the brother of my DS 's swim coach a million years ago!



No India, the "friend" from St Louis is a girl! She happens to be Kirby's new Love!
We adore her, she is smart, poised and adorable. She already sent a proper handwritten thank you note on monogrammed  paisley stationery...my kind of girl! Receiving anything  monogrammed always warms my heart.


----------



## biscuit1

NYCmom - please let us know how you are doing when you have time. Know that you are not alone.


----------



## ouija board

Luckydogmom said:


> Thanks for thinking of us OB! Parts of southern CA did receive heavy rain yesterday, but it stopped about three miles from the coast. I was seriously out doing a rain dance willing the clouds to move closer. I could smell the rain in the air. However, the clouds were only teasing me!




I know the feeling! Usually when it rains, it seems as if every part of the city gets soaked except for my house, lol! My poor plants, having to rely on me for water.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Biscuit...my apologies for sending this so late!

My favorite vanilla butter cream frosting...from my grandma's recipe file!

1 cup room temperature butter
8 cups confectioners' sugar
1/2 cup milk
3 teaspoons very good quality vanilla

Cream butter. Slowly add sugar and milk. Beat until fluffy and creamy. Add vanilla. 
You may need to add extra confectioners' sugar depending on how thick you want it to be.
Yummy


----------



## biscuit1

LDM - thank you so much for sharing . How special that it's a family recipe .


----------



## biscuit1

LDM,  any chance your curry chicken salad sliders recipe is hanging out in that same box ?


----------



## ouija board

Oh my..one hardly needs cake to go with that icing! It sounds easy and divine!


----------



## ck21

NYCmom--know that you are in my thoughts.  I am so sorry for your loss.

Peeps--if you have some extra vibes, could you share them with Hot Cars?  I am traveling for work, and he is at home, not feeling well.  I feel terrible knowing that he wants me and I can't be there to help him feel better.


----------



## Handybags

ck21 said:


> Almost exactly 4 years ago I posted here, asking what contractions felt like.  I think it was OB that responded first, and my suspicions were confirmed.  With that, I woke up DH and the adventure began.





ouija board said:


> I remember that night like it was yesterday. Happy birthday to HotCars! You've done an amazing job with him..handsome, happy, HEALTHY boy who could write a book on "words of wisdom".  Sit down now and eat cookies. I follow his advice everyday now!





ck21 said:


> What a day...so far.  Hot Cars could pick anything today and he wanted the Mall of America!!  It was a whirlwind!!  Build a bear, Nickelodeon universe (indoor amusement park), Lego land, lunch, back to Lego land.  Last stop--nordstrom for Spider-Man shoes and a red balloon!!
> 
> Our boy is sleeping with his arms full of Legos!!



A little late but Happy Birthday Mr Hot Cars! I agree with *OB*.... seems like yesterday *ck*. He's a very dear little boy, so glad he had a wonderful day


----------



## Handybags

ck21 said:


> Peeps--if you have some extra vibes, could you share them with Hot Cars?  I am traveling for work, and he is at home, not feeling well.  I feel terrible knowing that he wants me and I can't be there to help him feel better.



Just saw this too..... vibes for you both


----------



## ck21

Thank you, handybags.  

I just did FaceTime with DH and Hot Cars.  Chat vibes are already working, as Hot Cars was excited to tell me about the "reindeer" (deer) that he just saw when he was riding his bike.


----------



## Mindi B

Dang, Chat vibes are scary-strong!  Glad Hot Cars was feeling better, but I'll add some extra vibes that he has a comfortable night.
DH is home safe from his trip!  And Henry has purloined two of my mom's socks and taken them to his lair (crate), where he is alternately guarding and sleeping on them.  I know this is terrible dog behavior that I should not tolerate, but I pick my battles with HenHen.  He isn't trying to ingest or even chewing on the socks, just gloating over them, so I'm letting it be.  Sigh.  Everybody, say it with me: That boy ain't right.


----------



## ck21

Mindi--that boy has personality!

Nycmom--will be thinking of you tonight.  Hoping you are able to feel us all there, virtually surrounding you.


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> NYCmom--know that you are in my thoughts.  I am so sorry for your loss.
> 
> Peeps--if you have some extra vibes, could you share them with Hot Cars?  I am traveling for work, and he is at home, not feeling well.  I feel terrible knowing that he wants me and I can't be there to help him feel better.



Huge feel better vibes for Hot Cars! Does he have a flu bug? So sorry CK, hope he feel better quickly
Safe travels to you!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi B said:


> Dang, Chat vibes are scary-strong!  Glad Hot Cars was feeling better, but I'll add some extra vibes that he has a comfortable night.
> DH is home safe from his trip!  And Henry has purloined two of my mom's socks and taken them to his lair (crate), where he is alternately guarding and sleeping on them.  I know this is terrible dog behavior that I should not tolerate, but I pick my battles with HenHen.  He isn't trying to ingest or even chewing on the socks, just gloating over them, so I'm letting it be.  Sigh.  Everybody, say it with me: That boy ain't right.



This cracks me up Mindi! Silly pup! There was a story on CNN (about two weeks ago) about a dog who ate about 60 socks and had to have surgery, the photo showed a photo of all of the socks! I hope this doesn't happen in your home
So glad your DH made it home safe and sound!


----------



## Luckydogmom

biscuit1 said:


> LDM,  any chance your curry chicken salad sliders recipe is hanging out in that same box ?



You bet, I will write it up tomorrow! I am exhausted from spending five hours cleaning out our pantry...what a great feeling.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Loving thoughts for NYCmom xoxo


----------



## ouija board

Handybags said:


> A little late but Happy Birthday Mr Hot Cars! I agree with *OB*.... seems like yesterday *ck*. He's a very dear little boy, so glad he had a wonderful day



Handybags!!!! Nice to see you!

Ck, glad the birthday boy is feeling better, but will still send vibes that he keeps feeling good.

Mindi, that boy ain't right! But that's why we love him. He's making a statement&#8230;I don't want Grandma to leave!


----------



## rainneday

nycmom said:


> Thank you so much rainneday, etoupebikin, chaneljewel and ouja board,



Of course


----------



## Mindi B

No better reminder of how D my H is than when he returns from a long(ish) absence.  Glad to have him home.


----------



## ck21

Luckydogmom said:


> Huge feel better vibes for Hot Cars! Does he have a flu bug? So sorry CK, hope he feel better quickly
> Safe travels to you!


 
Yep, seems to have been a 24 hour flu bug.  Sounds like he was an unhappy camper from Tuesday evening until Wednesday afternoon, and is back to normal today.  

I'll be home tonight to snuggle with my guy!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> Yep, seems to have been a 24 hour flu bug.  Sounds like he was an unhappy camper from Tuesday evening until Wednesday afternoon, and is back to normal today.
> 
> I'll be home tonight to snuggle with my guy!



Great news CK!


----------



## biscuit1

ck21 said:


> Yep, seems to have been a 24 hour flu bug. Sounds like he was an unhappy camper from Tuesday evening until Wednesday afternoon, and is back to normal today.
> 
> I'll be home tonight to snuggle with my guy!


 
Fantastic !


----------



## ck21

Home!!!


----------



## ouija board

Yay! I know you're glad to be back with your boy! And DH, too!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> Home!!!




Always love knowing when the peeps are home sweet home, safe and sound! I know Hot Cars will be excited to see you&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mindi B

It's true, LDM--Now all the Peeps and their families are on my mental list of "who's traveling; where is everybody; is everybody safe?"  Can't help it, my "family" has expanded.
Welcome home, ck!


----------



## biscuit1

Luckydogmom said:


> Biscuit...my apologies for sending this so late!
> 
> My favorite vanilla butter cream frosting...from my grandma's recipe file!
> 
> LDM , thank you again !!! I just prepared it and it really is yummy and so easy ! This has thoroughly confused my furkids. The only thing they know of mixer related is biscuits. They sat under the mixer section of kitchen just waiting - no cookies.
> If you smell liverwurst in a few days ,it's coming from my kitchen .So chilly here I will bake Halloween biscuits today.


----------



## tesi

hugs to all- another crisp autumn day.  windows are open, fresh air abounds.  will find the vermin later, i hate screens.  they interfere with the view. 

thoughts are with nyc mom&#8230;.


----------



## csshopper

Our air is filled with the smoke of the King Fire here in CA. We are not threatened, but know people who are. In the course of my life I have evacuated twice due to fires in Southern California when I lived there and know the terror of it. Helps keep life in perspective when I get cranky unwrapping and sorting yet a-n-o-t-h-e-r box of things I didn't think we could live without but am now ready to jettison! Actually am sorting out useable household goods to donate.


----------



## chaneljewel

Luckydogmom said:


> Biscuit...my apologies for sending this so late!
> 
> My favorite vanilla butter cream frosting...from my grandma's recipe file!
> 
> 1 cup room temperature butter
> 8 cups confectioners' sugar
> 1/2 cup milk
> 3 teaspoons very good quality vanilla
> 
> Cream butter. Slowly add sugar and milk. Beat until fluffy and creamy. Add vanilla.
> You may need to add extra confectioners' sugar depending on how thick you want it to be.
> Yummy



Yum!   I'm going to try this on pumpkin bread!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thinking of NYCmom, too. Lots of vibes~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## etoupebirkin

csshopper, Good luck with your unpacking. 

In the next week or two I need to help my Dad move into independent living. There's going to be lots of stuff donated or going in the trash. I'm waiting for confirmation with the movers to book my flight.


----------



## ouija board

Csshopper, glad you are safe from the fire. Sending rain vibes your way! 

EB, how've you been? Hope the move goes smoothly for you and that its a good fit for your dad.

Continued vibes for Nycmom :hugs


----------



## Mindi B

EB, that sounds difficult both physically and emotionally.  But if anyone can handle it, you can.  Love to you and your DF. 
css, hope all continues to be safe for you.  My thoughts are with all those who are dealing with the drought and wildfires.  I can't imagine the fear they must feel.
nycmom, as so many have mentioned, you continue in our thoughts.  
LDM, what's the latest on your DFIL?

Love to all mah Peeps!


----------



## tesi

Vibes would be appreciated for my half-brother.  He is doing poorly, in hospital intubated with pneumonia. 
I would venture a guess and say he has decided he wants to leave us now that his wife (the sis in law who was like a mom to me)  is gone.  He walked my sis and I down the aisle......
Love to all.   Stay safe.  Thoughts are with everyone for the difficulties and transitions we are all facing.  
It's just life....


----------



## nycmom

Mindi B, India, tesi, csshopper, ouja board, Luckydogmom, ck21, etoupebirkin and biscuit1&#8230;I can't even begin to express my deep gratitude for your thoughtfulness and kindness. It hurts my heart that so many of you have had to travel this journey as well. It is truly comforting to read your messages and so very much appreciated. 

I am exhausted but after a couple of xanax and a night in my own bed I am starting to function again I think. The service was beautiful, so personal and full of warmth and humor, which is exactly what she wanted. The rabbi is a friend of ours and my mother had actually asked her to officiate (if thats the right word for a funeral) when we knew she was starting hospice care so they had had long talks and knew each other well. My stepfather, uncle, husband and another friend of hers also spoke and I really believe were able to honor her life and memory. 

Thanks to biscuit I had sterkte and pearls&#8230;I wore a necklace and earrings my mother had given me and carried a handbag that belonged to my grandmother (her mother) that still has her handkerchief and comb inside. They are now next to each other and somehow that gives me comfort as well to know they are side by side. 

My children have been such troopers and I am immensely proud and humbled by how they have tried to take care of me and each other. 

My goal for now is to keep moving one foot in front of the other, one step at a time. I am not working next week (we have Thursday and Friday off for the Jewish holiday anyway) and I know it will help to have some time to myself then. 

Anyway again I just don't have the words to convey how much all of you have meant to me. I will be forever grateful to each and every one of you. 

ck21 and Mindi B&#8230;I am so glad everyone is home and all is well.

Luckydogmom...Kirbys friend sounds wonderful, I love thank you notes. 

etoupebirkin&#8230;I hope your fathers move goes well, that is certainly an overwhelming process, and one I know I will be undertaking soon with my stepfather, I will be thinking about you both and hoping for the best.

tesi&#8230;I am so sorry, I am keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mindi B

tesi, thinking of you and your family.


----------



## India

nycmom, your mother's service sounds lovely.  You're very lucky to have such a large support system, and that your children have come through for you.  

css, that fire is very troubling.  Glad you're not in its path!

eb, hope the move goes well.  Any move is overwhelming, but this will be especially.

tesi, this is going to be a huge loss for you.  I hope he doesn't suffer and goes as he wants.

It's been a rough week for me.  DS's divorce was final on Mon.  I'm heartsick for his children as I know from having been divorced with two children (DS & DD), that it is very hard on children until one parent is gone - always torn.  He has been through a very rough past 5-6 years - perhaps even more - always so loyal that we never knew - and I hope that he is able to get on with his life and once more be the man we once knew him to be.  He so deserves some happiness. We're delighted that at least we're now seeing more of him and the children.  Divorce is always so difficult....


----------



## Mindi B

nycmom, that service sounds perfect, as does the fact that you have some lovely personal mementos of the women in your family.  And bravo to your kids for being such wonderful supports--and to you, for raising kids with that level of compassion.
India, divorce is hard on everyone, but so, of course, is an unhappy marriage.  Here's hoping that this change will allow your DS to find happiness.  Ideally, the kids will be allowed to keep loving both parents and all the adults will keep any resentments to themselves. . . . It's an emotional challenge for all, that's for sure.


----------



## tesi

nyc mom-  it sounds like it was a lovely service.  take some time to just be, and rest.  know in your heart that you gave her peace in her final time here, and that is a gift.

india- thoughts are with your son.  may he find happiness, we all desire to do so.

my brother appears to have heart failure, likely brought on by not taking his meds.  once they have him stabilized he will undergo a procedure to unclog a blockage, but he will not have classic open heart surgery.  he is not a good candidate.  my niece and nephew are in their 40's (my age) and frankly they never should have let him live alone after the death of my sis-in-law.
brother has alzheimers to a degree, diabetic, the list goes on&#8230;
i find that families have unusual dynamics-some people shine when adversity and difficulties arise-others run for the exits or pretend everything is fine so as not to deal or disrupt their lives. none of this is convenient, its all messy and complicated, but our parents dealt with many years of messy and complicated with us.  its our turn now.  i think they finally got the message&#8230;

hugs to all-  had a beautiful day today at an art, jewelry and antique show on park avenue in nyc.
pretty goodies, including a massive hermes bag display.  nothing came home with me- but its fun to look.


----------



## ck21

Nycmom--it sounds like a lovely service.  I will keep you in my thoughts.  

Tesi-sending vibes.  

Things are good here.  Beautiful, beautiful day.  Warm, sunny....just perfect!!

Still catching up on laundry and I leave for Vegas in a week.  After that, I'm home for a while!!

Thinking of you all!


----------



## India

Went out to the Apple Store this evening - had an app't at the Genius Bar about my Apple TV.  After much trying/testing/ for 45 minutes, they decided mine was a dud but since under warranty, they gave me a new one.  Hooray!

Had a chance to look at the new iPhone 6 and 6+.  I really wanted to like the bigger phone - these old eyes ain't what they used to be even after cataract surgery.  It's just to big - uncomfortable in my hand, and totally unwieldy using as a phone at my ear.  So, I guess I'll order the iPhone 6 - just can't do all the waiting in line stuff anymore.  If it takes a month, so be it.  

Hot here again - we had gotten spoiled with daytime temps in the upper 60's and low 70's - also humid again.  Surprise - it's KY!  I'm SO over my summer clothes....


----------



## ck21

Hooray for a new Apple TV, India.  I have a roku and love it!

The neighbors are showing the Lego movie on a big screen in their back yard.  Hot Cars and I are going to join them!!


----------



## ouija board

Nycmom, the service sounds like a lovely memorial to your mother. How wonderful to have your children there to support and assist you. 

Ck, off to Vegas? Fun! I wish I could tag along! How is Hot Cars feeling?

Edit, I see you're off to watch Lego  movie, so he must be feeling just fine! We loved the Lego movie.


----------



## nycmom

India...I am so sorry about your sons divorce. I am not sure if this will help you at all but my parents split up when I was a child and while it was difficult, it was better than living in an unhappy home. I hope that this is the start of a new beginning for all of them. I'll be thinking about all of you. 

tesi...Oh no how awful for you and your brother. I hope his kids understand and are being helpful and attentive now. You are in my thoughts. PS I'm in my 40s too  

I came home last night after being at my stepfathers and started to just breakdown and  sob in the shower until I heard my aforementioned delightful caring considerate children having a fight over some ridiculous sibling issue (being an only child I have never been able to understand the intense importance of being the one to brush teeth first, or sit in the left chair, or get that particular cookie from the plate, etc etc etc) so by the time I refereed and everything was quiet I was so tired I fell asleep watching tv. (Well I guess the pills helped a little too...thank you Xanax)!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

nycmom,  my heart goes out to you.   I know it's not easy to lose your mom.   Take care of yourself, and give yourself time.   I'm sure your children help to get your mind away from it, but know that your mom lives through you and them.  I'm so sorry.   

Ck, is the roku easy to set up?  Does it just run through your tv, or cable system?


----------



## chaneljewel

Tesi, thinking of you and your family...take care.

CSS, stay safe!


----------



## Mindi B

nycmom,


----------



## ck21

OB--hot cars is feeling much better--well enough to run away from me at Target this morning!!

Yes, a two day Vegas trip with a high school friend.  Against our better judgement we are flying on Spirit and are determined to only bring a backpack.  Good thing it's still hot there--less clothing needed!!

Chanel--the roku is super easy to set up.  It gets content via our wireless internet.  We love it!!

Today is birthday party round two!!


----------



## ck21

NYCmom--sometimes the distractions are good.  Thinking of you.


----------



## ouija board

Ck, sounds like fun! A backpack would be plenty for what I'd take to a Vegas, but it wouldn't fit all the stuff I'd be hauling back from Vegas! 

Nycmom, there are very few times when bickering kids are a good thing, but right now I'm sure the distraction is welcome in a way! Xanax never hurts, either 

I saw an interesting billboard this morning. "Happy kitties at _____ Pet Resort!!" There was a picture of a child hugging a kitten who looked very very UNhappy!! Not sure how they thought that photo would support their slogan.


----------



## India

I just bought $1000 worth of bedding for the new beds for my grandchildren in my son's new apt.  He insisted on letting them pick out what they wanted, so I sent him to Pottery Barn Kids for the sheets and duvet covers.  I didn't realize that I needed to tell him to go to Target instead of Bed, Bath and Beyond for the mattress pads, pillows, and duvets!  Yikes!!!!  Oh well, it's only money...  He needs to learn to be a bit more of a savvy shopper - he no longer has a lot of money.  What started off as an offer to buy a cute quilt and duvet cover for each child, that I saw in the Plow & Hearth catalog, quickly took on a life of it's own.  

I should be grateful - a month ago, he fully intended that the children sleep on air mattress using their sleeping bags, when he has them.  Progress!


----------



## ck21

That was very generous of you, India!  

Tonight Hot Cars asked for a wipe to clean his hands (we were in the car).  All I could reach was a clean, but dried out baby wipe.  His response:  "well, these aren't very useful".  Love that kid!!


----------



## ouija board

India, didn't he have any of those 20% off coupons that BB&B is always sending me? I seem to have about three of those floating around in my car at all times. They're too big to keep with my other coupons in my purse, so I stash them somewhere in my car&#8230;and then forget I have them when I do go shop there! 

Now, Pottery Barn Kids, that's where you could drop $1000 before you even know it.  I've been thinking of redoing DD's room for almost a year now, and I always gravitate to PBK. No matter what layout or combo of bookcases I try out, it always ends up being at least $1200, and that's before we even talk about bedding and lighting! We definitely need new bedding, but that's unlikely to happen. In DD's eyes, nothing holds a candle to her current comforter&#8230;hot pink velour with matching shams. I'm talking HOT put-your-eye-out PINK. Velour. A moment of weakness at Target (one of many, judging from the amount that I spend at Target!). Hot pink velour doesn't quite fit into my vision of a subtly girly and horse themed room, but it appears that I will have to make it work! 

Mindi, hope your mom's visit is going well!

Thinking of nycmom 

Vibes to all that are traveling, moving, or just dealing with life in general! Have a great evening!


----------



## Vintage Leather

NYCMom - our thoughts are with you

India - my thoughts are with you and your son

CK - HotCars is FOUR?!?  How did that happen?  How did he get so old?  How did I get so old?!?  He was the Tres Petite Model, and now he's the Lego king! 
Lots of hugs and Legos to both of you.

To everyone else I missed, love and ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



ouija board said:


> India, didn't he have any of those 20% off coupons that BB&B is always sending me? I seem to have about three of those floating around in my car at all times. They're too big to keep with my other coupons in my purse, so I stash them somewhere in my carand then forget I have them when I do go shop there!
> 
> Now, Pottery Barn Kids, that's where you could drop $1000 before you even know it.  I've been thinking of redoing DD's room for almost a year now, and I always gravitate to PBK. No matter what layout or combo of bookcases I try out, it always ends up being at least $1200, and that's before we even talk about bedding and lighting! We definitely need new bedding, but that's unlikely to happen. In DD's eyes, nothing holds a candle to her current comforterhot pink velour with matching shams. I'm talking HOT put-your-eye-out PINK. Velour. A moment of weakness at Target (one of many, judging from the amount that I spend at Target!). Hot pink velour doesn't quite fit into my vision of a subtly girly and horse themed room, but it appears that I will have to make it work!
> 
> Mindi, hope your mom's visit is going well!
> 
> Thinking of nycmom
> 
> Vibes to all that are traveling, moving, or just dealing with life in general! Have a great evening!



Non, non!  It isn't "hot pink velour."  
Hot pink velour is so last decade" 

Obviously, Lil'OB has a rose-shocking plush duvet.  Because even velour sounds classy in Hermes colours. 

 I'm thinking pale pink walls, with white and black trim, pen and ink scenes of horses or Paris, with shocking pink accents (ex. pen and ink drawing of a horse, with a shocking pink saddle, or a street scene of Paris in black and white with a girl in a shocking  pink dress)
Basically, I'm thinking Eloise as a theme, but without the alcohol and pidgeon poop.  Ok, champagne for you, but not for Lil'OB, I don't care if the tea water isn't hot enough. (I just reread Eloise in Paris - I loved it as a child, but as an adult... Mein gott, that child is a lush)
The best part is, you should be able to do it with a coat or two of paint, a marvelous dahling lamp, and some fun art.
And painfully expensive bookcases.  But if you aren't too picky about the bookcases, you can buy cheap target ones, cover the back with wallpaper or fabric, and attach crown moulding to the top and thin moulding to the shelves. 

Enjoy decorating her room now. Before you know it, the Zombies will attack! 
(The Knight used to have the best room - it had an early aviation theme, with blue-grey walls with red and bright blue accents, models of planes, the whole works. Even the Hunter fan that looks like propellers.   Now, he keeps putting up posters about ninjas, zombies, and hazmat materials)


----------



## ouija board

VL!!!!!!!!  Rose shocking comforter, I love it! I haven't read Eloise in forever, but black/white/pink horses in Paris theme is actually perfect. I have a horse print from Marshalls, of all places, that combines pen and ink, horse, and Paris all in one!


----------



## Mindi B

What a craptastic morning it's been here!  Our CO monitor decided to start going off at about 6:30 am (low battery, not carbon monoxide issue) but we didn't know what it was.  Changed ALL the 9 volts in ALL the smoke detectors, no dice.  Henry and Olive were going berserk.  Miss Olive still hasn't recovered (shaking, panting).  Finally had the alarm company come out and tell us (very sweetly) that we were idiots and it wasn't their alarm, but our CO monitor.  Sigh.  DH was trying to give a presentation over the phone to the morning meeting while all this was going on.  He was not a happy camper.
And, in keeping with my undying tradition of TMI for dah Peeps, I will share that I am having my first-ever colonoscopy tomorrow.  Not sure what sort of vibes are appropriate (visceral vibes?  Are those a thing?), but they'd be appreciated.  Ugh.
Sort of prophylactic hell here, on all fronts.


----------



## India

I learned a LONG time ago, that one does not give a child (of any age!) too many choices, and certainly not carte blanche when it comes to decorating a room.  After all, it is your house - a child is not helping with the mortgage!  I usually allowed 3 choices from which to select and I made sure I could be comfortable with any of the 3.  It was amazing how well this worked.  They got to choose and I could live with it.  

I was lucky that my daughter and I had similar taste.  She had an adorable room as a little girl.  In those days, JC Penny had the loveliest white cotton eyelet curtains - I tied them back with heavy, VERY wide double-face blue satin bows.  Her wallpaper had pink and blue flowers, greenery and butterflies - it was adorable.  

I never bought expensive sheets when my children were little.  After all, some pretty nasty things can happen in a young child's bed.  I just bought white 100% cotton so I could bleach away, if needed.  A simple white woven bed spread and then a very nice duvet cover and cute pillow cases and the room looked very nice but was still THEIR room with all their "stuff".  I always had lots of bulletin boards (sometimes covered with matching fabric) so we didn't get into ruining the wallpaper.  I do like a dust ruffle.  When DS moves into permanent quarters, I will buy those for the children's beds.  There are some decent readymade ones if one looks a bit.  I found some great wide heavy denim ticking stripe for my DGS's room - they had destroyed the lighter weight ones getting feet caught in them.

I still adore the room I did for my daughter when we moved her 30 years ago and so does she.  I used Jane Churchill paper and border (this was when she was just getting started and it was about $8 for a European roll!) and her curtains are the most gorgeous chintz with huge dark pink cabbage roses and greenery and blue ribbons weaving through it all.  Lee Jofa used to carry it.  I noticed that the Dowager Duchess of Devonshire used this chintz in her "dower house" after moving from Chatsworth.  DD's bed is an antique brass one from my father's old family home.  Above it, I used a brass coronet canopy I found in London, and have Laura Ashley lace curtains hanging from it.  I reused those blue satin ribbons for big bows to tie back the bed curtains.  She has a dressing table with a skirt out of the chintz used for the curtains.  It's such a lovely room...  Must say that it looks a bit funny when the DGS's spend the night but they don't seem to care one bit.  DGD is into "funky" so I'll never be able to help DS fix up a lovely feminine room for her...


----------



## India

Oh Mindi, not a fun day ahead for you today!  The colonoscopy itself is not big deal - it's the prep today.  Go buy some A&D ointment - you will need if for your very sore bottom today.  

Lots of sympathy vibes coming your way....  Hope your app't is early tomorrow morning - you will be ravenous!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, India!  Yup, the prep is the super-fun part, everyone tells me so.  The new protocol is to do some tonight and then get up at 2:30 tomorrow morning--6 hours pre-op--to finish.  What sadist thought THAT up?  Well, as long as they don't try to poison me like they did LDM a few years ago.  Jeez.
I will survive.  But I plan to be surly.  DM and DH are on notice to give me a WIDE berth.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> What a craptastic morning it's been here!  Our CO monitor decided to start going off at about 6:30 am (low battery, not carbon monoxide issue) but we didn't know what it was.  Changed ALL the 9 volts in ALL the smoke detectors, no dice.  Henry and Olive were going berserk.  Miss Olive still hasn't recovered (shaking, panting).  Finally had the alarm company come out and tell us (very sweetly) that we were idiots and it wasn't their alarm, but our CO monitor.  Sigh.  DH was trying to give a presentation over the phone to the morning meeting while all this was going on.  He was not a happy camper.
> 
> And, in keeping with my undying tradition of TMI for dah Peeps, I will share that I am having my first-ever colonoscopy tomorrow.  Not sure what sort of vibes are appropriate (visceral vibes?  Are those a thing?), but they'd be appreciated.  Ugh.
> 
> Sort of prophylactic hell here, on all fronts.



Ugh, Mindi! First the CO alarm going off to scare the bejeebies out of everyone, then the joy of The Prep. 
Sending you "cleansing" vibes! And 2:30am?! So you're not only in extreme discomfort and super hungry by the time you show up at the clinic, you're also sleep deprived! The staff there must be used to grumpy, surly patients. The prep is definitely the worst part.


----------



## Mindi B

My DM always goes in for her procedure in full makeup, bouffant hair, the works.  I am not sure I will achieve that level of glam.  If I can be ambulatory and mostly dressed, I'm thinking I'll be ahead of the game.  But I will be letting down the family honor.


----------



## India

2:30 AM? Are they out of their mind?  Grumpy would not even begin to describe how I'd be by the time I got there!!!!  Glamour?  I'd be tempted to go in a nightie and robe!  I can't remember what I wore, but I was FAR from glamourous.  I didn't even take a handbag with me - didn't want to burden DD to have to hold it when she had her own bag and her laptop with her.  I think I had to be there at 6:30 AM - remember having a practically knockdown/dragout argument with the "chirpy" nurse (I don't "do" chirpy, especially not at 6:30 AM, sore and hungry).  She was determined to give me sedation meds that I cannot have.  I had to threaten to get dressed and walk out before she got the doctor who agreed I should not have those meds.  She kept saying "You CAN'T leave!"  Really?  Watch me!!!


----------



## ouija board

Yeah, definitely no glamorous getup here, especially not for a procedure! Now, if it's just an office visit and the doctor is cute...well, maybe then...


----------



## Mindi B

Love that, India.  "You CAN'T leave!"  Um, yes, yes, I actually can!  As you say, "Watch me!"  So ridiculous that you had to FIGHT for your own safety re those meds, but thank goodness you knew what you needed (and didn't need).  It's so vital to try to stay on top of our own medical care.
OB, my doc is a she, fortunately, so no need to attempt cuteness tomorrow.  And even if the doc were a George Clooney clone, well, they won't be getting my best side, so a perfect "smokey eye" is probably a bit de trop.


----------



## chaneljewel

Mindi, the prep is awful...and I had to get up very early too for part of the prep.  I thought it was ridiculous!   Hope all goes well with yours!


----------



## ouija board

Hope Mindi is done and back home! I especially hope the prep wasn't too horrible!


----------



## India

I'm heartbroken!  The Dowager Duchess of Devonshire has died - Debo - the last of the famous Mitford sisters.

I first really heard of her when I bought a book "The Englishwoman's Bedroom" in the mid-1980's.  It featured one of the bedrooms in Chatsworth.  I remember her saying that she bought "cheap blue silk" at John Lewis for the bed hangings.  I had just done the same!  I never could afford to get my bed hangings made, but did use the silk in my bedroom.

I had already greatly enjoyed her sister Nancy's hilarious books based on the Mitford childhood - now I knew they were connected.  I read any book about the Mitfords I could lay my hands on, and later, when the Duchess started writing, I read all her books and own several.  

I longed to visit Chatsworth but my trips to London were typically during the January sales when it is closed.  Finally, on my last trip there in the fall of 2004, my husband and I drove down from Scotland and got there in time for the last tour of the day.  I didn't get to visit the famous shops at Chatsworth - they were closed by the end of the tour - but we did walk around the gardens.  I will never forget the long drive into Chatsworth, the sheep grazing freely, and the gold leaf on the windows glowing in that incomparable English light - just spectacular.  

I would so have loved to have met the Duchess - she did allow tours a few times yearly of her Dower House.  Alas, not to be.  I think she was a remarkable woman - born to vast privilege, but always sensible about daily life economy, and very down to earth.  She was my hero...


----------



## tesi

mindi-  hope you are home safe and sound&#8230;..xo

india- sad to hear one of your heroes has passed.  quite the life she had!

status quo here, brother is improving, but slowly.  i fear this is the beginning of a downward spiral for him.  he's 79.  i will see him in the next few weeks thankfully-  last time at his wife's funeral in late april he told me i look old-  hilarious.  i think he most remembers me as about 20-25 years old.  and yes, i've aged a lot since then.  my daughters are that age&#8230;&#8230;

hugs to all!


----------



## tesi

crazy brother was extubated.  now he's insisting he can just go home.  so reminds me of my dad, who had pizza and cigars smuggled into icu after his heart attacks/strokes.  brother is just as incorrigible&#8230;...


----------



## ck21

Mindi--hope you are back home and resting!!

Hot cars had his 2.5 year follow-up today.  All is well!!!!  Hooray!


----------



## Mindi B

Sorry to hear of the passing of the Duchess, India.  We are losing some remarkable people: Lauren Bacall, the last Mitford girl.  We will not see their like again.
tesi, that brother sounds like a character, but I am glad he is improving.  Wishing him, and you, well.
ck, more awesome news!  Sending hugs to that wonderful boy!
Clearly, I am home.  Bad headache (probably caffeine withdrawal) but no other ill effects.  One small biopsy being done, but hey, that's why I went in--to catch that stuff early!  Doctor is not concerned: If the thingamie is sketchy, she said she'll see me in five years; otherwise, in ten.  Sounds good to me.  I will say, for anyone facing this procedure, ask your doc if you can prep with "Prepopik."  Only two five-ounce drinks followed by liquids of your choice, taste like warm Sprite (not bad at all), and a generally painless experience as these things go.  WAY better than some of the prep horror stories I've heard from my mom and others.  Thanks for all your good wishes, dear Peeps!


----------



## ouija board

Mondi, glad you are home and that the dreaded prep was not quite so bad. It sounds far preferable to the one I did..two large cups of nasty salty stuff chased down with 1-2 gallons of water each time. 

Tesi, glad your brother is improving and back to his feisty self.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, OB!  Yes, prep has really improved in just a few years. The anticipation was worse than the actual event.  The very worst moment, really, was waiting for sedation in the OR; I kept thinking "I'm about to be not here!  This is not okay!"  (Control freak in action.)  Then the drugs kicked in and goodnight, Irene.


----------



## tesi

ck-  yay for hot cars!!!!   i love to hear these updates, today and forever.

mindi-  happy you are back and chowing down i hope.   i'm not looking forward to the whole experience-still have a little time before its recommended.  i'm such a baby with anesthesia-makes me so ill.


----------



## Mindi B

tesi, when the time does come for you to have anaesthesia again, talk to your doctor about your options.  There is a lot that can be done now to avoid post-op nausea.  Both my DM and I have had trouble in the past, but no issues in recent years.  There is much greater awareness now of various antiemetics that can be added to the drip during surgery to prevent any problems.


----------



## India

tesi, sorry you're going through all this with your brother.  What a pain!

Mindi, glad you're home and it wasn't too awful.  Sounds like good results.  Hoping for 10 yrs for you!

Ck, that's wonderful news about Hot Cars!!!!  He sure gave us all quite a scare...


----------



## ck21

Good news followed by good news.  I can't quite share all of the details yet, but it was a good, good day!


----------



## biscuit1

Just saw this on local morning show. A MUST WATCH ! 

www.crowdrise.com/hoda


----------



## Mindi B

It's really moving, isn't it, biscuit?  I saw it this morning, too.  We have our very own pediatric cancer survivor here on the thread (the fabulous Collin) and I know ck is involved in this ongoing fight that so many still face.  And EB does a lot for the cause via the amazing St. Jude Hospital, too.


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> It's really moving, isn't it, biscuit? I saw it this morning, too. We have our very own pediatric cancer survivor here on the thread (the fabulous Collin) and I know ck is involved in this ongoing fight that so many still face. And EB does a lot for the cause via the amazing St. Jude Hospital, too.


 
I was in tears watching it on tv. Found link and was amazed to see the donations beginning to roll in. 
Did not know this about Collin - HOORAY ! My most sincere apologies to anyone I may have upset with post . I thought it was such a powerful message and so beautifully crafted.


----------



## tesi

ck-  double yay is all i can say!!  whatever other good news there is-  so happy for you!


----------



## India

I think I can guess what your other "good news" is, CK!  If I'm right, congratulations!


----------



## ck21

India-- I don't think your guess is right.  . However, it does have to do with the pediatric cancer community and something I'm hoping to do.


----------



## Luckydogmom

So sorry to be MIA this past week! 
Mindi I am thrilled to hear all went ok, that brought up icky memories!
Tesi so sorry to hear about your brother. Huge vibes being sent to your family.
CK, GREAT news about Hot Cars, woo hoo!! And more good news as well?
India, you are a wonderful mom and grandma, I bet the new bedding for your grand kids will be adorable and help them through this difficult time. Vibes for your family 
I need to catch up with all, but I need a bit of sleep tonight  It's been long week.
Love to all...xoxo


----------



## etoupebirkin

I too, need to catch up. I just got back from a two-week trip to Oregon. It was fantastic. What an amazing state. DH and I want to retire there. We already want to go back. The quality of life there, at least in terms of food, wine, beer and activities are unmatched.

It was nice to take a break, too.


----------



## Mindi B

LDM, hope all is okay.  Glad to "see" you back!
My DM leaves today, and I will miss her presence.  She is easy to have around--very appreciative of anything DH and I do for her, and very willing just to hang out with us, cuddle the dogs and chat.  
I don't want to upset anyone, but I want to thank everyone here who has shared their stories of their own moms and the unique pain of that loss.  The reflections your experiences have inspired have caused me to more fully appreciate time with my mom and to be more patient, open, and expressive with her, and I am very grateful to all of you for sharing such personal, important feelings.


----------



## Luckydogmom

etoupebirkin said:


> I too, need to catch up. I just got back from a two-week trip to Oregon. It was fantastic. What an amazing state. DH and I want to retire there. We already want to go back. The quality of life there, at least in terms of food, wine, beer and activities are unmatched.
> 
> It was nice to take a break, too.



So glad you had a great trip EB! You are right, Oregon is an amazing state, the flavors of the Pacific Northwest are my favorite. I have taught many cooking classes based on this region, it really is a unique state. I hope you now feel refreshed and relaxed, you sure deserved that two weeks!


----------



## ck21

biscuit1 said:


> I was in tears watching it on tv. Found link and was amazed to see the donations beginning to roll in.
> Did not know this about Collin - HOORAY ! My most sincere apologies to anyone I may have upset with post . I thought it was such a powerful message and so beautifully crafted.




Biscuit-I don't think your post was upsetting at all.  I loved the video!!  The only bummer is that proceeds are going to the American Cancer Society, which gives less than 5% to pediatric cancer.  Hoda could have selected a charity more focused on kids--cure search, St. Jude or st. baldricks would have been better!

Happy Friday!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, I'm so glad your mom's visit was a good one. I bet a the pups are sad to see her go, too! 

LDM, glad you're back! Hope you're getting done rest after your long week.

EB, Oregon is beautiful! I went to Portland many times for work, and even in the rainy weather, it was beautiful. The food and farmers markets..fantastic!


----------



## India

Mindi, I'm so glad for both you and your mother that you have recognized all these things.  My mother and  I fought like two cats in a bag but we did love one another.  She's been gone now for 21 years and I so wish I had thanked her for some of the things she taught me that make me who I am today.  I know she knew I loved her, but she never knew how much I appreciate how she taught me that nothing is impossible if one scrounges and tries hard.  

When my then future, now SIL visited us for the first time, he had an interesting comment on our home.  He said he like how in our family a lack of money was only a mere inconvenience - with scrounging, imagination and work, I was able to have a lovely home while living on a teacher's salary.  He said that his own mother would wring her hands and moan that she would have loved pretty things but never had the money to buy them.  I learned how to do that from my mother, who hauled this only child through more junky old "antique" shops (the term was used VERY loosely!) to find that one jewel in amongst all the garbage.  It has served me well over the years...


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi B said:


> LDM, hope all is okay.  Glad to "see" you back!
> My DM leaves today, and I will miss her presence.  She is easy to have around--very appreciative of anything DH and I do for her, and very willing just to hang out with us, cuddle the dogs and chat.
> I don't want to upset anyone, but I want to thank everyone here who has shared their stories of their own moms and the unique pain of that loss.  The reflections your experiences have inspired have caused me to more fully appreciate time with my mom and to be more patient, open, and expressive with her, and I am very grateful to all of you for sharing such personal, important feelings.



Mindi I adore this thoughtful post. It warms my heart knowing that you have had such a nice visit with your mom. As we age funny things happen, I mean this in the most respectful way. Our view of "what is important" starts to become important. Express away with your sweet mom, enjoy each and every moment!
Xoxo


----------



## Luckydogmom

ouija board said:


> Mindi, I'm so glad your mom's visit was a good one. I bet a the pups are sad to see her go, too!
> 
> LDM, glad you're back! Hope you're getting done rest after your long week.
> 
> EB, Oregon is beautiful! I went to Portland many times for work, and even in the rainy weather, it was beautiful. The food and farmers markets..fantastic!



Thanks OB! No rest yet but I think I often do better without rest. I think and worry too much when at rest, not always a good thing. It has been a difficult week dealing with potential "C" issues in our family.
The "waiting for results" part is the hardest. I am throwing myself into the kitchen to escape. Last night I brought out my watercolors and painted for a few hours, this has always been my best form of turning my brain off escape! Maybe I will post one of them


----------



## ck21

Luckydogmom said:


> Thanks OB! No rest yet but I think I often do better without rest. I think and worry too much when at rest, not always a good thing. It has been a difficult week dealing with potential "C" issues in our family.
> The "waiting for results" part is the hardest. I am throwing myself into the kitchen to escape. Last night I brought out my watercolors and painted for a few hours, this has always been my best form of turning my brain off escape! Maybe I will post one of them


 
I would love to see one!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Biscuit, I hope you will forgive me for being so tardy with this recipe! Xoxo


----------



## ouija board

Luckydogmom said:


> Thanks OB! No rest yet but I think I often do better without rest. I think and worry too much when at rest, not always a good thing. It has been a difficult week dealing with potential "C" issues in our family.
> 
> The "waiting for results" part is the hardest. I am throwing myself into the kitchen to escape. Last night I brought out my watercolors and painted for a few hours, this has always been my best form of turning my brain off escape! Maybe I will post one of them




 waiting for results is nervewracking. Praying for "negative"! I agree, too much time on my hands gives me too much time to think, worry, and come up with worst case scenarios. Painting is a great escape.


----------



## tesi

ldm-  my thoughts and prayers are with you-  hoping for good news for your family.  
and painting, wow, you are amazing.  i adore art.  more than purses, more than hermes, gasp.

eb-  pleased you had a wonderful and restful time away. you certainly deserve it!

mindi-  it warms my heart that you had a wonderful time with mom-  it is amazing how we all here have given one another morsels of wisdom, shoulders to cry on, and hilltops to shout out good news. we are all blessed.  strange how it happens though, right?  all through love of silly girly things&#8230;..fate has a way of bringing people together.  i swear it does.

love and hugs from here.  things looking up for brother, not that he will recover from alzheimer's, but his imminent problem is improving markedly.  
xoxo


----------



## Luckydogmom

Thank you, it has been an icky week but as always I am doing my best to stay positive, happy and distracted.

So I painted a little treat for you gals.
It's a fast 15 minute watercolor TGIF treat for you...nothing amazing but a fun escape...


----------



## Luckydogmom

tesi said:


> ldm-  my thoughts and prayers are with you-  hoping for good news for your family.
> and painting, wow, you are amazing.  i adore art.  more than purses, more than hermes, gasp.
> 
> eb-  pleased you had a wonderful and restful time away. you certainly deserve it!
> 
> mindi-  it warms my heart that you had a wonderful time with mom-  it is amazing how we all here have given one another morsels of wisdom, shoulders to cry on, and hilltops to shout out good news. we are all blessed.  strange how it happens though, right?  all through love of silly girly things..fate has a way of bringing people together.  i swear it does.
> 
> love and hugs from here.  things looking up for brother, not that he will recover from alzheimer's, but his imminent problem is improving markedly.
> xoxo




Good news about your brother Tesi!
However, adding Alzheimer's to his health problems is heartbreaking, I am so sorry.


----------



## Mindi B

LDM, seriously, is there anything you CAN'T do, and do beautifully?  You amaze me.  Hoping with all my heart that you get good news in the near future. 
EB. I so want to visit the Pacific NW!  I was there as a child, so a looooooong time ago.  Glad you had a wonderful, restful break.


----------



## ouija board

Luckydogmom said:


> Thank you, it has been an icky week but as always I am doing my best to stay positive, happy and distracted.
> 
> So I painted a little treat for you gals.
> It's a fast 15 minute watercolor TGIF treat for you...nothing amazing but a fun escape...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2762833



This is fantastic! I wish I could have chocolate cake with pumpkin buttercream, but I'm having to settle for Oreos tonight.


----------



## ck21

LDM--love it!!!  

Vegas bound tomorrow!


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> LDM--love it!!!
> 
> Vegas bound tomorrow!




Yay!! Have fun!


----------



## Mindi B

Safe travels and profitable visit, ck!


----------



## chaneljewel

Ck, have fun!   

LDM, love your 'treat' to us!   I make pumpkin bread and add dark chocolate pieces to the batter...yummy!

Mindi, glad your time with your mom was special.   I miss my mom so much.   She was my best friend and I knew that she was always supportive of me even if she didn't always agree with me.   Even after all these years that she's been gone, I get the urge to call her to tell her something.  I have a very close relationship with my daughter and feel the same about her.

EB, I love Oregon wines...some of the best!


----------



## India

ck, safe, fun trip!

ldm, you are SO talented!  Thanks for your "gift".  Hope the "C" news is good.

DS moved yesterday - can't even talk to his sister or me.  She took the children away for the weekend - thought it would be "too traumatic" for them.  I think it would have helped them to help him move, set up their new "room" (it's a loft) in his apt and spend the night - make them feel they have a place there.  I cannot tell you how my heart aches for my DS.  His greatest "career" goal was always to marry and be a father - probably more emphasis on the "father" part.  He adores his children - they are the primary focus of his life, and he will never again live with them all the time.


----------



## Mindi B

India, I'm so sorry.  Will your DS have joint custody?  I hope in time things will settle into a routine and at least the rawness of this situation will diminish.  It will never be the same, of course, but we can hope he will find a new normal and some new sources of happiness as he moves forward.


----------



## Luckydogmom

CK, I hope you have a wonderful and lucky time in LV! I will be thinking "winner, winner, chicken dinner" for you!!

India, I am so deeply sad for your DS, his boys and also for you. I hope his boys will be able to spend time with their dad very soon, help fix up their room and feel like it is also their place. Hugs to you, I know this is so hard for you as well. Special loving vibes being sent to all of you.

We hope to hear some test results tomorrow. Waiting isn't fun. In the mean time we are staying as busy as possible. 

Thank you for the sweet words about my kinda ugly water color escape cake

Happy Sunday!


----------



## India

No joint custody - really only possible with extreme wealth in CT.  He leaves for the train at 5:30 AM and gets home between 7 and 7:30 PM.  Child care would be prohibitive.  He gets them 1 night a week for dinner (a very short dinner!), 2 1/2 weekends a month, every other holiday and two weeks in the summer which will be impossible - children get out late in June, have club teams in July snd DS's company only allows one week vacation at a time except for honeymoons - pretty standard for NYC.

He has a 9 yr old daughter ( my only granddaughter!), and a 10 yr old son.  House is for sale - market has dropped like a rock since Mar - she is staying in Darien - building a new house in a new subdivision. DS is very close to his children but seeing them this little will take a tremendous toll on their relationship, and of course, he can't buy a house until their house sells - perhaps not even then.  It's just a terrible mess.


----------



## nycmom

vintage leather - thank you 

mindi b - congrats on the colonoscopy (if thats the right term)? and i am so glad you had a good visit with your mother

ck21 - i am so happy its good news x 2 and have fun in vegas!

etoupebirkin - sounds like a lovely trip and very well deserved break

biscuit1 - thank you so much for posting the video and info

ouja board - nothing wrong with oreos! 

chaneljewel - its truly wonderful that you have such a special relationship with your daughter

tesi - i will be hoping for the best for you and your brother

india - i am so sorry for you and your son, your family will be in my thoughts 

luckydogmom - i am thinking about you as well and sending you vibes, vibes, vibes


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, nycmom--yup, I think congratulations are perfectly appropriate!    Glad it's over.
How are you doing?

India, that is hard.  All he can do is his best.  I hope the soon-to-be-ex will be supportive of his time with the kids for THEIR sake.  It's the worst when a parent takes out adult stuff in ways that injure the children.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Yikes India!!! That situation sounds downright awful. I'm sending your DS and the children all the vibes I can. His hours are like my DH's it's so hard with young children. Hopefully, things will remain civil between DS and his ex and DGS and DGD won't be used as pawns. (((Hugs)))

NYCMom, I hope you are doing OK, too.

CK, great news about Collin. Have a great time in Vegas!!!

Mindi, you are so wise to recognize how lucky you are with your Mom. 

LDM, sending you vibes too. I thought about you a lot in Oregon. Especially while I was at the Coast. It is so hauntingly beautiful. I have not transferred my pics from the camera to the computer.

VL, so glad you and the Knight are doing well.

Tesi, OB, Chanel and anyone else I inadvertently missed--(((big hugs)))

I am getting settled back into routine now. DH had a music gig yesterday in West Virginia, so we drove out and back yesterday. I also made a big Oregon-style brunch this morning for DH -- apple pancakes and candied bacon. It was so yummy.

I hope you won't mind if I write my trip journal here. This will make me do it. I'll post pics when I can.

We knew the trip to Oregon was going to be special from the very beginning. The first stop was Hood River. We landed in Portland in the evening and drove through the mountains. The drive was incredibly beautiful, even at night. A huge nearly full moon rose between the canyons we drove through.  It was breathtaking to say the least. We arrived at our hotel at 9:00 pm. We had not had dinner. The hotel restaurant was closed and other restaurants in town closed at 10:00 pm. So we dropped off our bags in the room and went downstairs. We passed by the Lounge and saw a banjo, bass and guitar player setting up to play. They were guests at the hotel who just wanted to jam. DH plays harmonicas--harps and he happened to bring them along. So we bypassed a traditional dinner for glasses of Pinot Noir and DH played his harps with the guys. It was a magical way to start the trip.


----------



## chaneljewel

EB, that is a special start to your trip!   Apple pancakes and candied bacon!   Yum!   How do you make candied bacon?!

Sorry India about your son.   I'm sure it's not easy at all for him.  Will send a prayer his way.   

LDM, will say a pray for you too.


----------



## ouija board

EB, I love your description of Oregon! Can't wait to hear the rest. I regret that in four years of traveling to Portland at least twice a year, I never made it out of downtown (and even getting out of the hotel to go jewelry shopping at Twist required playing hookey from meetings..which I did..I have my priorities  ). My friend and her family visited Portland this summer and took the train to Seattle. She said the view from the train was stunning. 

India, I'm sorry to hear about your son's situation. I hope that his love for his children will make the short time together still very meaningful and memorable for them. 

Nycmom, glad to see you! Hope you are doing ok. 

Ck, I hope you are tearing it up at the craps table! Winning vibes to you!


----------



## nerimanna

hi! need some help! i totally love boots but i've never had riding boots (i don't jump/ride horses). how practical is it to wear hermes riding boots - in everyday (non-equestrian) fashion / street style?


----------



## Luckydogmom

EB, your trip to Oregon does sound absolutely magical! Your first night literally set the tone for the trip!
Those are memory making events to hold on to. We need to get together one day and share Oregon adventures!

India, huge vibes this week for your DS. I can't imagine how difficult this is for him and your DGK's.

CK, I hope you have been LUCKY in LV!

NYCmom, thinking of you. I hope you have finally had some time to rest and take care of YOU.

We had a nice weekend, LA Flower Mart, dinner with my dad and his girlfriend, dinner at my sister's, a day trip to our cabin with a stop for breakfast in Lake Arrowhead, apple picking in Oak Glen and a Hallmark movie last night to finish the weekend. MY DH fit the activities together like a puzzle, he kept us very busy!

Today Camp Gramsie will be in full swing. I am going to have him make a flower arrangement for his mama, should be very fun and interesting.

For those of you who have a Trader Joe's near by have you tried all of their new seasonal pumpkin items? So, so yummy! The pumpkin ravioli is amazing. I fixed it with a little browned butter and fresh sage, really a great taste of fall!

OB, I think you need to  take a trip to Oregon, but really explore this time! A trip to the coast is a must.

Love to all...


----------



## India

ldm, oh pumpkin ravioli and fresh sage!  It's calling me!  May have to make a trip to Trader Joe's on the way home from pulmonary rehab tomorrow!  Now, if we could just have back the lovely fall weather we had earlier in Sept, instead of the return to hot/humid....

Oh, how I miss the LA Flower Market!  It was one of my favorite things in LA when we lived there, and living in Hancock Park, it wasn't very far.  My house has never again been filled with flowers the way it was when we lived in LA...


----------



## Luckydogmom

ouija board said:


> This is fantastic! I wish I could have chocolate cake with pumpkin buttercream, but I'm having to settle for Oreos tonight.



OB I happen to love Oreos, especially with ice cold milk!


----------



## Mindi B

I am completely stumped.  Over the past few days Olive has started showing bizarre behavior.  It tends to start around the time I usually fix her breakfast (7:30-8 am) and has been lasting increasing amounts of time, usually a few hours, but today it won't stop.  She is panting, shaking, hiding in corners and behind things, doesn't want to be apart from me.  This could be behavioral or could be a pain reaction, and I can't tell which.  Of course, me, major worrier, had her at the pet ER today, but they don't know what's going on either.  She might have had a reaction to spinal palpation but it was minor and there are no other neurological signs.  She won't eat and she could be having some sort of intestinal upheaval as she's had before, but this isn't quite the same symptom cluster I've seen re her IBD.  (I need to check her stool, but of course have to wait until she gives me the opportunity!)  Meanwhile she is miserable and I can't soothe her.  I managed to get some pain medication down her, and the vet is running bloodwork, but this doesn't seem enough.  Has anybody ever seen anything like this?  My baby.  WHAT is going on?  And why at about the same time every morning?  Jeez.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, sorry to hear about Olive! What did the bloodwork show?


----------



## Mindi B

Sort of nothing, OB.  Increased Lactane (?).  No huge spikes in anything, but it's preliminary.  Maybe something else will show up on the more in-depth panel re adrenal function.  I'm guessing kidney/liver issues would have been detectible in the initial work, but don't know. . . . Really wondering if this is GI related.  I've been trying to switch her food (to a hydrolized protein canned food) but perhaps that's just not on and her colon is acting up.  Just don't know.  She's really not doing anything she's ever done before, so I'm totally at sea.


----------



## ck21

Mindi- vibes to you and Olive.  

Having fun in Vegas, up just a little.


----------



## Mindi B

Winning vibes, ck!


----------



## ck21

Thanks, Mindi!

My non-educated guess on Olive, upset tummy and associating the discomfort with time of day and you making breakfast.


----------



## Mindi B

That's totally possible, ck, and I so hope it's no more than that.  She finally had a little to eat and is now sleeping in between my legs.  And DH is on his way home from his latest business trip, so at least I'll have back-up in caring for the invalid.  I so HATE to see her so distressed.  I need to develop a thicker skin when it comes to my dogs.  I can't protect them from every illness and injury, and I've gotta learn to deal with it more matter-of-factly, as my freaking out helps no one.  Sigh.


----------



## India

Thicker skin with dogs?  Surely you jest!  We feel SO responsible for them and they really can't tell us what is the matter.  Poor Olive!  Poor Mindi!   I bet it is a GI issues and it may end up being self-limiting.  I would have taken her to the vet, too...


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, India.  I know, it's impossible to remain detached when our critters are unwell.  Olive has been SO distressed, and the vet says it's some neurological/spinal issue, but I see absolutely no sign of that.  I mean, why this behavior at the same time of DAY, for heaven's sake?  Of course, I DON'T know veterinary medicine, so this may be something that just presents very differently in dogs than one might expect, but Olive just hasn't shown any indication that she doesn't want to move or walk or jump, no whimpering with movement, nothing.  I remain stumped.  She is feeling a little better right now and I'm relieved she at least ate a bit.  I'll just keep trying to keep her relaxed, not too active, and hydrated.  Me, too.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I'm hoping Olive gets better soon!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, EB.  Are Rocket and Rosie happy fuzzballs?  Sending love to the kittehs!


----------



## etoupebirkin

More from my trip...

Day 1: White water rafting on the White Salmon River and other less vigorous pursuits.

DH and I love white water rafting. This trip was originally going to be a 5-day rafting trip in the wilderness on the Rogue River. But then DH realized there was too much fun to be had in Oregon outside of a raft. Though I am OK with rafting for a day or two, I'm not a big fan of jumping off the boat to do my business over an extended period of time. Read: Not more than 1 day, period.

So the first morning of our vacation was spent on the White Salmon River. Please note that this river is glacier-fed--thus 42 degrees Farenheit 24/7/365. The rapids are uniformly Class 4 and Class 5. At the start of the trip, we get the whole safety talk that this rafting on this river is quite dangerous and you can die. (DH and I take this very seriously, but we figure the rafting company's business-model won't work well if people get hurt or die frequently.) We were in wetsuits with the feet protectors and helmets. In our raft was Larry, our Guide, two strapping 25-year-old Norse guys (who were model gorgeous BTW), two affable and 70-year old guys (in great shape)  plus DH and me.

The guide had the two Norse young-uns in the front, the 70-year olds in middle and DH and I in the back. I call it the Gramsie seat--and I am happy there. It's hard to get bounced out of the raft there. Hey, its 42 freaking degrees in the water--I'm not stupid!!!

Also, at the end there is a Class 5 rapid with a 12-foot vertical drop. Before we start, we drive by the rapid and agree to do it.

So we paddle in the river and we take the first rapid or two taking instructions from Larry. One problem--the Norse boys (in all their youthful, buff glory) don't understand English well. And they are not obeying the guides paddling commands--which are--kind of important. So we get stuck on a rock--for longer than I'm happy with. But in the end, we are able to push off the rock, and the 70-year-olds take the front and the kids take the middle seat. 

All's well until we get to a rapid with an 18-foot drop in which we have to portage ourselves. The guides take the rafts down the rapids. Our choice: 1. Jump off an 18-foot cliff into 42 degree water; or 2. Hike and rappel down a cliffside to our raft. My decision is driven by cold water avoidance, so I rappel down the cliffside to the raft. Me no likee this too much either because I would rather do said activities wearing hiking boots as opposed to booties made out of wet suit material. But I manage.

At this point in the trip a paddle was lost. I'm also feeling not all that confident in the guide. And I'm not liking my odds for the 12-foot drop. It's the last rapid of the day and the rafting guides set up a safety guide to throw a rope to whatever poor soul who gets jostled out of the boat.

Since one paddle is lost, I don't have to paddle and get to hold on to the raft with both hands. I'm a happy girl. We go over the rapid in one piece. But on the last raft in our group, one woman gets bounced and she panics--she's was rescued quickly and was fine. People also had the opportunity to jump into the river from the road overpass. Again, frigid water avoidance ruled and I did not do this.

Afterwards, DH and I go back to our hotel, get showered and changed and went to lunch in the Full Sail Brewery in Hood River. We had a (well-earned) delectable lunch of burgers, fries and beer. There a woman notices my tricolor ostrich Kelly. She said it was breathtaking. It made my day. 

We also go for a drive on the "Fruit Loop" to see the pear and apple groves. It was just spectacular. We also stopped by an artisanal beer maker who specializes in Belgian-style beers using wild yeast. The beers were interesting, but not my cup of tea, so to speak. The most stunning aspect of the drive was the view of Mt. Hood. It dominates the landscape. When you see it, you stop in your tracks.

We go back to our hotel to rest up. Something funky is going on with my foot and I want to get it elevated. By dinner time. I am seriously uncomfortable. I am hobbled and I am panicking. It's day 1 of my vacation!!! I limp to dinner--Double Mountain brewery for some pizza. It is one of the best meals of the trip, the pizza is just fantastic--but I can only eat one slice. I end up sleeping with an ice packet on my foot. I'm also loaded up on Advil.

Tomorrow Vacation Day 2: Cold Pizza for Breakfast (Yum!) and the Pendleton Rodeo Finals.


----------



## ouija board

EB, 18ft drops? 12 ft drop? Oh h.e.double hockey sticks NO! Especially when not everyone on the raft is on the same page about how, where, and when to row!  It's definitely a story you'll be telling for a long time to come.  

LDM, your weekend sounds wonderful and busy! Hope you had a good day. 

Ck, keep on winning! Any shopping?


----------



## Mindi B

EB, you are my hero.  You are also cuckoo-bananas.  I would NEVER.  Never.  Nuh-uh.
Wow.
Waiting to hear if your foot is okay.


----------



## India

Same as she said, EB!  Yikes!  I don't know if you're courageous are stark raving bonkers!!!  

Well, we're changing my DS's name to "Job".  Apparently, he did something to his back during the move this past weekend.  He's had back issues before due to an auto accident many years ago.  He woke up Mon AM with his back seizing.  Decided to work from home that day.  By noon, he was in bad enough shape to call an ambulance to take him to nearby hospital.  He spent the afternoon and early evening there, getting IV muscle relaxants and pain meds.  I have no idea how he got home - I assume in a cab or he called Rudy's.  He was supposed to leave early this AM for a business trip to the Coast - didn't do that - don't know if postponed, canceled or a replacement sent.  Haven't heard from him yet today.  This boy is NOT good at communicating with his mother - I'll probably hear more from his sister this evening - that's who he communicates with.  I'm glad they're close, but it would be nice to be in the loop.  Wish I weren't so terribly far away - he has not one bite of food in the house - didn't bother to shop on Sun as he was to be gone all this week.  He's not one to ask friends for help with anything.  VERY helpless feeling about him.  He did not need this on top of everything else....


----------



## ck21

Crazy night last night.  One of those " only in Vegas things".  Too tired to type!! Packing up, and going home ahead!!


----------



## Mindi B

Doesn't it seem like sometimes troubles do just choose to pour down on someone, India?  So sorry about your DS.  
ck, can't WAIT to hear this one!  Safe flight back!


----------



## tesi

india-  so sorry to hear of ds additional troubles.  thoughts and prayers for him.

eb-  you are one brave brave girl.  i've done whitewater rafting, but not of that difficulty level.  be safe and have fun!

ck-  safe travels home&#8230;..we want stories!

mindi-  hope your olive is doing better.  i know just how you feel- powerless in that you are uncertain of what is wrong, and what to do.  just be there, and closely monitor the big four-
bowels, urine, pain, and food intake.  you are a wonderful puppy mama.  

ldm-  thoughts are with you for gramsie fun time and good results.  hugs

i'm attempting to get accustomed to multifocal contact lenses.  so far i'm dizzy and feel my distance vision is not good enough to safely drive to the mall&#8230;&#8230;
hell getting old is miserable.

love to all i've missed.  off to clean for dbil who is staying for a few days for a golf tourney.  
this brother time leads to cigars, card playing and irish whiskey consumption&#8230; (not for me, obvi)    as an aside, my elderly brother is rapidly improving.


----------



## Mindi B

Hi tesi, and thanks for the good wishes!  Your characterization of the Big Four is right on--that's just what I'm doing.  Olive will see her regular vet Friday, who is wonderful.  We'll see what she thinks.  Meanwhile, I'll keep trying to put food in and make sure it finds its way out.  
I hope your contact-assisted vision settles down promptly.  I do remember reading that things like the multifocal contacts and focus-altering cataract surgery do take time--the brain has to learn to synthesize the new info, but it does figure it out in time.  And yes, aging sux out loud on ice.
My recent "procedure" yielded one benign but pre-cancerous thingamajig (not actually the clinical term), which is now gone and can't menace me no more.  This is why we go through the fun "procedure," folks, so if anybody out there is due for one, get thee to the doctor.  It really is much more tolerable than it was even a few years ago, and so worth the effort.
I only pester out of love, mah Peeps.


----------



## India

DS just called - just boarding plane for SF.  Said meds are helping.  Unfortunately, due to ticket change, no Business or First class seats available.  So my big, broad shouldered 6'4" son is stuck in Coach.  He'll be lucky if he doesn't have to have an ambulance meet him upon arrival!  Yes, even though he's 44 1/2, I worry a LOT!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi and India,

Sending vibes to you both!!!

Thank you. I'm not brave; foolish, maybe. My DH is the human equivalent of "The Cat in the Hat". So where he goes, I follow. Please note I did NOT get style points for what I did.

Day 2: Cold Pizza for Breakfast and the Pendleton Rodeo Finals
I was vigilant with the ice pack on my football night long and I was able to catch some rest. 

Since we did not finish the pizza the night before, it made perfect breakfast in bed food. Even cold, it was a delightful, delectable treat. It was a half Salami, half sausage, onion and mushroom.  I can still taste it, yum!

Luckily I could walk. My cowboy boots were more comfortable than my sneakers or other shoes, so I wore them to the rodeo--apropos. I also wore my Kelly A Dos backpack so I could be hands free.

It was a long drive to Pendleton, but DH and I figured how to hook up our phones/tablets so we could play music.  Outside the venue there were all kinds of crafts and food stands. DH got some very unusual beef jerky to bring home. I love Native American crafts, so walking around the fair was a huge treat. One vendor had outstanding museum quality inlay jewelry. DH and I were blown away by the workmanship. DH wanted to give me a bday present that he picked out. So I walked away with a sterling silver, lapis, opal and sleeping beauty turquoise bracelet. (It goes wonderfully with the tri-color Kelly.) 

I have to say the rodeo was fun. It's Like NASCAR with horses. The tag line for the Pendleton Rodeo is "Let 'er Buck!" There's lots of beer and whiskey drinking, but largely people are fine. Fans at Redskins games are far more profane and rowdy. Some people take the events quite seriously and track the cowboys scores/results the events closely. We sat right near the action. I was glad I did not bring the Kelly because there were times when mud was flying and DH and I got hit.

We saw bucking horses (both with and without saddles), calf roping, steer roping, bucking broncos, barrel racing, Indian Races, Native American pageantry. DH's favorite was the bucking broncos; mine was the Indian Race. Indian races consist of entrants riding horses bareback, pell mell around the track one time, then switching horses, running once more around the track and again for a total of 3 or 4 times. It's really quite exciting, and the horses go FAST!!!

Since it was the finals, the winners of each event get numerous prizes, money, saddles, Pendleton blankets, silver spurs, etc. the also do a victory lap around the stands and everyone cheers at the top of their lungs. The announcer said the winners never forget the cheers.

The team steer roping event had some challenges, only two out of twelve finalists actually roped and wrestled the steers to the ground properly. Please know that the steers weigh 400lbs--with horns. The cowboys that enter this event are big guys, in the 6'5" range. But I could tell by the looks of frustration on their faces, they were really not  happy--looking at the steers with the "I'm going to eat you for dinner, look."

The Pendleton Rodeo is a real slice of patriotic America at its best. 

That inspired our dinner choice, steak. So we drove back to Hood River. By the time we got back, it was about 9:00 pm. Most places kitchen's close at 9:30-10:00 pm, even on Saturdays. Our Garmin was not cooperative, but we made it to the restaurant just in time. It was the only disappointing meal of the trip. It wasn't bad, but it wasn't great either. Yelp kind of let us down.

Tomorrow, Day 3: Fish Ladders, Waterfalls and the Boring Middle School (Yes, we visited it.)


----------



## ouija board

EB, the rodeo sounds fun! I'm glad your foot was better. Did you sit close enough to feel the ground shaking as the horses ran by? Nothing quite like it. The bareback riders are amazing. As someone who has hung on for dear life while riding bareback at an easy canter, I can appreciate the skill of someone who can do it at breakneck speed!


----------



## chaneljewel

EB, what a fun trip!   I'm glad your foot seems better at this point too!   

Ck, any Vegas shopping?!

Mindi, I'm such a worrier with my furry girls too.  Here's a special prayer for miss olive

LDM, pumpkin ravioli sound delicious!


----------



## Luckydogmom

EB, what a trip! You are one brave girl! How is your foot?

Mindi, furry vibes for Miss Olive. I am so sorry you have this worry on your mind.

Tesi, good luck with your BIL's visit, he sounds like a hoot! Good news about your older brother 
Did your Dr say how long it will take for you to adjust to your new lenses? DH has new ones and after a week of feeling rather dizzy he was fine.

India, I hope your son's back is feeling better. That pain is the worst! He has quite a week, sending healing and adjusting vibes his way!

My sweet DD is having surgery this afternoon. I am a nervous wreck. Without going into personal details, per her request, if you happen to have any extra thoughts, prayers, magic, etc...any and all are lovingly welcome. I will be checking in here later with bits of news but I am also watching Braxton so it might be later tonight.

Xoxo


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> Crazy night last night.  One of those " only in Vegas things".  Too tired to type!! Packing up, and going home ahead!!



Details CK...is your night going to be made into a movie???


----------



## Mindi B

LDM, please keep us posted on your DD.  Of course she and you have all our love and support coming your way.


----------



## tesi

ldm-  love, thoughts, prayers, vibes-  it is all coming your way for your sweet dd&#8230;.


----------



## Mindi B

Okay, this is one of my typical non sequiturs, but I am really annoyed by the various journalists, print and television, who are trotting out some version of the following line to adorn their coverage of the Clooney/Alamuddin marriage: "Women all over the world are crying tonight as long-time bachelor George Clooney ties the knot. . . ."  I'm sorry, do these people think all women have a mental age of 13?  (Don't answer that.)  As if we would be thinking, "If only *I* had met George first, it would have been *me*," or as if we are doodling "Mrs. Mindi Clooney" on the backs of our notebooks during fifth period Health and Mental Hygiene?  I mean, come ON!  If this story even merits a moment of our consideration, don't most of us think something more along the lines of "As so often happens, two unusually beautiful people have selected one another, and while I certainly don't wish them ill, clearly their lives and mine are and will remain completely and utterly unconnected in any meaningful way"?  Honestly, I am tired of adult women being talked to and about as if we are juveniles, or morons.  Or juvenile morons.  And of course, female journalists are as guilty of this as are the men.  Makes me 
Sorry, irrelevant rant over.


----------



## etoupebirkin

^^^+1

LDM, I hope your DD is OK.

CK, I hope you had an epic time in Vegas. But I hope you will spill the beans a bit.

India, I hope you DS is feeling better. Back pain is the worst.

My day started out with a call from my DD at 7:15 am. She definitely gave me a start.
DD: Hey Mom are you home?
Me: Yes. Are you OK?
DD: I'm going to be home in a half hour. Do you have my ID? (She recently got a new driver's license showing that she's 21 as of midnight tonight.)
Me: OK (Secretly panicking. Now where was the good place that I put that blasted thing!!!)
Luckily I found it before she came home. We had a lovely time and she made it back before her 2:00 pm class. So DD drove for 5 hours to be sure she had valid ID on her birthday. I did not have the heart to tell her that her old ID would have worked.

I'm too pooped to write about the trip tonight.

My love to all.

​


----------



## India

Mindi, I agree.  Has half the population of the world (the female half) really taken to their beds over George's marriage?  Now I will admit that he's about the only male Hollywood star whom I could swoon over - those eyes! - but really.  I do believe it was a slow news day.  I imagine there are a handful of women who wanted to catch him who may be saying "Where did I go wrong,"


----------



## ck21

LDM-vibes for DD.

Vegas story....my typical smart a$$ self captured the interest of some kind, entertaining men at the Bellagio while we were bantering and playing craps.  Lots of winning at the craps table led my friend and I to have a drink with them.  One led to another and then it was 2 am.  Turns out one is wealthy beyond comprehension ( jets, multiple homes, one of which had a confirmed purchase price of $4M).  Pretty sure an indecent proposal was on the table, but we kept it to silly, clean, memorable fun.  Only in Vegas!


----------



## ouija board

LDM, I hope DD's surgery went smoothly. Massive vibes for her health and recovery. 

Mindi, spot on as always. I wonder how such inane comments make it past an editor and into print. 

Ck, do tell! Sounds like a very fun and successful trip to Vegas!


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> LDM-vibes for DD.
> 
> Vegas story....my typical smart a$$ self captured the interest of some kind, entertaining men at the Bellagio while we were bantering and playing craps.  Lots of winning at the craps table led my friend and I to have a drink with them.  One led to another and then it was 2 am.  Turns out one is wealthy beyond comprehension ( jets, multiple homes, one of which had a confirmed purchase price of $4M).  Pretty sure an indecent proposal was on the table, but we kept it to silly, clean, memorable fun.  Only in Vegas!




Well, if you're going to get an indecent proposal, at least it's from an uber wealthy guy! Ah, the things that happen only in Vegas.


----------



## Luckydogmom

CK....what a night you did have! 

Happy 21st to your DD EB, cute story about her ID!

Mindi you crack me up, still waiting on your "Mindisims" book!

Just a quick update, we had a long exhausting day. DD's surgery has been postponed to Monday.
Her doctor had an emergency surgery and felt that waiting a few days would be ok. Seriously???
I will be taking DD shopping tomorrow to distract her. Today I took Braxton to Costco while waiting, I was so upset I ended up buying really weird things. Four plaid flannel shirts for me, and five for DD, they looked cozy.
Five sets of PJ's for Braxton, lots of books for him as well. Lots of chocolate, way too much. 
I shop when I am worried, ugh.
Many thanks for the prayers, thoughts and vibes...I greatly appreciate the support.
Xoxo


----------



## Luckydogmom

ouija board said:


> LDM, I hope DD's surgery went smoothly. Massive vibes for her health and recovery.
> 
> Mindi, spot on as always. I wonder how such inane comments make it past an editor and into print.
> 
> Ck, do tell! Sounds like a very fun and successful trip to Vegas!



Thank you!! Xoxo


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi B said:


> LDM, please keep us posted on your DD.  Of course she and you have all our love and support coming your way.



Xoxo, thank you!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

tesi said:


> ldm-  love, thoughts, prayers, vibes-  it is all coming your way for your sweet dd.



Thank you Tesi! Xoxo


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, lots of prayers for dd and you.  I know that it must be  frustrating to have to wait.  You understand the emergency but....what about the stress of the wait?!  Take care and try to stay busy with dd.  

Mindi, the whole clooney thing annoys me too.  I don't care that he got married.  It seems these celebs go in and out of marriages so much that I can't keep up with them anyway.   

Happy 21 to your dd, EB!

Ck, you're right...what happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas...lol!


----------



## Mindi B

ck, having met you, I can totally see why a wealthy man would find you alluring--or an impoverished one, for that matter, though the wealthy one is probably more fun.  You are a fireball!  A super-cute fireball. That is a cool story.

LDM, that stinks.  I would have imploded.  And don't worry, there is no such thing as too much chocolate.


----------



## ck21

LDM--thinking of you!  Love the flannel purchases.  I also tend to indulge in cozy things when real life seems less than cozy.  : hugs:


----------



## csshopper

Coming up for air. Two weeks after the moving van departed, all of the boxes stacked in the house have been emptied and items put in their new places. Still to come is dealing with the equally daunting stack in the garage of books, CD's, Vinyl Records and DVD's collected by DH. It will be at his pace. He suffered a precipitous decline in health during this whole process and only in the last few days has he begun to return to his "normal", Congestive Heart Failure with about 50% of the muscle working on a good day. Stress, lack of sleep, not paying attention to meds especially his diuretic, poor eating habits from disrupted routines, and an 85th b'day all took their toll. As his Cardiologist told him last week, "Hard to tell an 85 year old man what to do, but I'm going to anyway." And he did, and things are improving. Really LIKE that young man, DH does too and listens to him.

Have been reading and sending lots of vibes to Miss Olive (Mindi, did you ever get a firm diagnosis?) LDM's DD, India's DS. ck,Enjoyed the Las Vegas tale and celebrated Hot Cars clean check up!  EB, keep writing, loving your journey. The only thing lacking in Oregon is Hermes. Wouldn't that be fabulous given the lack of a sales tax????? nycmom you are much in my thoughts as well. Hurt for the emptiness you must feel with the loss of your Mom.  Hi to tesi, chanel and ob (think of little ob every time I pass another massive Frozen themed display as Halloween approaches). BTW, love oreos, especially the special ones with double filling. 

It would take a page to describe the experiences related to miserable movers, but almost slicing my hand on an unwrapped, tossed in a random box, blade up at the bottom of the box, serrated carving knife was just one. And our recycling trash, easily identifiable, was packed and moved. So too were the 30+ boxes of kitchen items, with only "Kitchen" written on the boxes. No mention of glassware, china, silver, baking pans, pots and pans, cooking utensils, linens, paper goods, cook books, cleaning supplies, food etc. The closest we came to labeling was, "Kitchen, fragile" and then discovered the big Boss Butcher Block on top! Opening each box was an "adventure". Still haven't found the tea kettle, but lamp shades turned up in the box labeled "Comcast Cable Box" so I'm hopeful it will turn up eventually. I despair at the lack of common sense in this world!!!


----------



## ouija board

Csshopper, the tea kettle will show up in the box labeled "Bathroom", naturally! What miserable movers. Glad DH is back on track with his meds. It's so easy to get off one's routine during a move, and the stress just adds to the fun. His doctor sounds like a good guy.


----------



## ck21

CSS--great to see you!  Good luck finding your tea kettle!


----------



## India

Oh, css, you post reminded of the many moves I've made!  It is true that movers will pack your trash!  It was 6 months before I found the belts to several dresses when we moved here from LA 30 tears ago.  I'm still looking for the stand to the dresser mirror - that was move from Maine in 2003.  On move from LA, the packers did show a bit of humor.  I had a real stuffed chicken sitting on a nest in a basket - bought it at LA flower mkt - box was marked "Cluck! Cluck!"

What a scare with you DH!  Frankly, I think a move like that would be the end of me.  I'm so glad he's better!


----------



## Mindi B

css, people defy explanation sometimes.  But it sounds like you have persevered and triumphed over the boxes!  And very happy to hear your DH is feeling better and attending properly to his health--scary episode for everyone.
Miss O is definitely better.  Mornings are still iffy, but she is not nearly as freaked out as at the beginning of the week, so if this is a conditioned response, it seems to be extinguishing.  She'll see her regular vet today to decide if any further tests are necessary to rule out physical causes.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> css, people defy explanation sometimes.  But it sounds like you have persevered and triumphed over the boxes!  And very happy to hear your DH is feeling better and attending properly to his health--scary episode for everyone.
> Miss O is definitely better.  Mornings are still iffy, but she is not nearly as freaked out as at the beginning of the week, so if this is a conditioned response, it seems to be extinguishing.  She'll see her regular vet today to decide if any further tests are necessary to rule out physical causes.




I'm SO glad Miss O's mornings are getting better! Hopefully there's no need for any meds if she continues to improve. Hugs to you and the furry kids!

My mom is in town for a week, and DD is in hog heaven. They both wear each other out playing, and are fast asleep by 8pm! Getting her to bed has never gone so quickly! 

Vibes to LDM's daughter ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## ouija board

Hope everyone's weekend is going well! I'm still recovering from DD's birthday party this morning. 16 kids at the zoo..a "wild" time was had by all! Now I'd like to sleep for a few days...


----------



## India

OMG, ob, what were you thinking!!!  I hope you had LOTS of adult helpers.  Yes, I'm sure it was "wild"!  Go to bed NOW!


----------



## ouija board

India said:


> OMG, ob, what were you thinking!!!  I hope you had LOTS of adult helpers.  Yes, I'm sure it was "wild"!  Go to bed NOW!




I know, right?! Fortunately, the kids are still at the age where the parents stay with their kids at a party rather than drop them off, so there were plenty of adults. But still, taking 16 kids and their adults through the zoo was an adventure akin to herding cats, even with two zoo employees guiding the group. Then when we got home, there was the pile of presents to contend with. Thank goodness we don't do a huge party for her every year. I don't know where to put all her new stuff! She was SO happy and excited all day, though, and that makes all of it worthwhile!


----------



## India

I think I had the parents not stay when my children were 3 - just way too many people to deal with and then I had to entertain them as well.  

When they got tons of presents, I just put at least half away and doled them out later as needed.  So many presents was overwhelming for them.  At DS's 4th, I made the mistake with going along with his wishes and inviting school friends, neighborhood friends and church friends - about 25-30 children.  I did have a teenage helper but I also had the flu snd a fever.  At the end while I was attempting to clean up and start dinner, DS sat down in the middle of the kitchen floor and wailed "I don't have anything to play with!".  I scooped him up, threw him in his bed fully clothed and that was the last of him till morning!  That was 40 yrs ago and the memory's still quite vivid!


----------



## lulilu

When my kids were smaller, presents were put aside by parents for the child to open after the party.  It was too much for kids to see.  I was very mean, allowing my kids to pick a few and the rest went to Toys for Tots.  (Saying no gifts please on the invitation never worked.)


----------



## ouija board

lulilu said:


> When my kids were smaller, presents were put aside by parents for the child to open after the party.  It was too much for kids to see.  I was very mean, allowing my kids to pick a few and the rest went to Toys for Tots.  (Saying no gifts please on the invitation never worked.)




Previously, she never really paid attention to much other than cake and ice cream on the day of the party, so I could put aside toys and dole them out over the year or for Christmas. But this year she did inventory of the gifts before the party was over! I'll have to institute a one in one out policy, otherwise all the little plastic tchotchkes will take over the house!


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu, you were a tough mom!  But I bet it taught your kids some valuable lessons about their own good fortune, others' needs, and the power of giving.  OB, I am picturing lil' OB with a clipboard, carefully inventorying her loot!  
Scrubbed the kitchen floor today, on hands and knees.  Did not achieve perfect, eat-off-it cleanliness, but removed several layers of grime from DH's cooking and doggies' doggy-ness.  I have given up on having a pristine home.  That was pre-dog, pre-DH-cooking, and pre-me deciding screw it.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> lulilu, you were a tough mom!  But I bet it taught your kids some valuable lessons about their own good fortune, others' needs, and the power of giving.  OB, I am picturing lil' OB with a clipboard, carefully inventorying her loot!
> Scrubbed the kitchen floor today, on hands and knees.  Did not achieve perfect, eat-off-it cleanliness, but removed several layers of grime from DH's cooking and doggies' doggy-ness.  I have given up on having a pristine home.  That was pre-dog, pre-DH-cooking, and pre-me deciding screw it.



Mindi, just think of the floor as having a patina, (a desirable look in decorating magazines) and think of the calories you burned with all your upper body work.


----------



## ck21

OB--what a day!!  You are brave!!  

Good weekend here!!  Cold, but busy and fun!!  

Thinking of each of you amazing women!


----------



## Mindi B

Yeah, ck, I saw the weather forecast for your area and thought Yikes!  DH said, "And WHY are we going to be there in DECEMBER?!"  Maybe we should move Christmas to a warmer month.
It's Monday.  LDM, thinking of you and your DD.  Massive amounts of love and good wishes coming your way.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Yes! Sending lots of vibes to LDM's DD today. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Had an uber busy weekend between Yom Kippur, baseball (the Nats are killing me) and getting ready to help my Dad move.

My love to all.


----------



## ouija board

Vibes for LDM and DD ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mindi, that's practically what lil OB did! She asked me four times before we got in the car if I'd remembered to put ALL the presents in the trunk. Sad that she already thinks mom is old and scatterbrained! How did Miss Olive do over the weekend and this morning? 

Csshopper, did you find your tea kettle?? Hope the unpacking is going more smoothly!

EB, sorry to hear the Nats aren't doing well. There's always hockey. Are the Capitals supposed to be good this year? DH is a huge New Orleans Saints fan..he's perpetually in mourning over a bad season. His fantasy football team tanked last week, so not a great football year so far!


----------



## Mindi B

Miss O continues to improve, though she isn't fully herself yet.  When DH gets up and opens the bedroom door to head downstairs in the morning, she starts shuddering--expecting what, I don't know--but she is now willing to come downstairs and hang with us, and the shuddering subsides within half an hour or so, and she's eating, so I'm hopeful this new fearful behavior will keep diminishing.  Poor baby.
On another doggy issue: What works to keep a dog from eating too fast?  HenHen is a _machine_--doesn't chew _at all_--and occasionally has GI issues as a result.  I bought a stainless steel ball that sits in his food bowl and is supposed to slow him down, but that barely phases him; then I bought a weird purple molded plastic bowl with lots of crevices, but that was actually TOO difficult and prevented him from reaching all his food (which upset him no end); so now what?  I really don't want to give him multiple small meals if I can avoid it--it's just too difficult to do this routinely.  Ah, HenHen.  Boy ain't right.


----------



## ck21

Mindi-maybe we can meet up in December?!?!


----------



## Mindi B

YES!  I would love that, ck!


----------



## India

I was supposed to go to senior yoga at 10:15 this morning.  I hadn't slept well the previous two nights (dumb me - slept with the window open cause it was divinely cold out - pollens got me), so when the alarm went off at 8:15, I rolled over and went back to sleep.  At 10:25, I was awakened by the sound of HAIL!  I could hear it on the roof (shallow roof - story and a half house) and particularly on the extremely unattractive aluminum roll-up awnings on the back 2nd story windows (ugly but keep the afternoon sun from turning the 2nd floor into an oven).  I jumped out of bed and looked out - driveway was completely covered with nickel-size hail.  Got back in bed - nothing I could do, but VERY grateful that I hadn't gone to yoga - my new car would have been ruined.  Instead, it was safely sleeping in my garage.  Sometimes sloth DOES pay!  My son called a bit later and we talked for quite a while - back is better but not 100%, taking children back Sun night was hard for all - so when I came downstairs, fed dogs/let them out/fixed whatever meal it is at lunch time when one hasn't had breakfast, and looked out living room windows to see that there were still some piles of hail.  They had diminished in size but were still there two hours later!  The major vegetation damage was to an angel wing begonia on my terrace - it was doomed by frost within the next 2 weeks anyway, but in particular, my huge red oak tree which is at one end of the terrace.  The leaves on my terrace look like they were put through a blender!  Leaves on other trees came down but not chewed up.  Very strange....

Lots of prayers for LDM and her daughter and family today.  What a shame it was delayed on Fri - waiting is awful.

Mindi, your dogs are a MESS!!!  Poor Olive and poor HenHen - they do have their little quirks, don't they.  My Cavaliers have always been known as the "Golden Gulpers".  They inhale their food!  I once watched one swallow a squirrel whole in less than a minute - he had no teeth so he just gummed and swallowed the squirrel whole.  Cavaliers are also blessed with stomachs of iron and digestive juices that would dissolve an automobile, so no bad results of this gluttony.  That must be a big problem with Henry - no one wants to have to feed all day long.  

Off to pick up two Cavalier paintings that a friend wants me to try to sell at our National here later this week.  Are you coming CG?  

Here's a picture of the hail.


----------



## ck21

Wow, India.  That is quite the hail storm!

Remember a few weeks ago when I hinted at good news?  Well....in my effort to improve the world of pediatric cancer, I entered a contest to win product and funding to overhaul the pantry for the pediatric cancer patients at select Children's Hospitals.  The current food provided to these kids is sugar, sugar, sugar.  It's a big dream, and a total long shot.

I'm in the final 10, and 5 will win!  How about some chat vibes?  Voting (within my company only) is for the next two weeks.


----------



## Mindi B

ck, that is GREAT!  Amazing that with all we know about the importance of diet and healthy weight maintenance, both in general and specifically to lower cancer risks, a hospital pantry could still be so poorly stocked.  Of course, I'm sure there's a challenge to find healthy things that are also appealing to youngsters AND that have an adequate shelf life, but if anyone can do it, you can!  Vibes a-plenty!


----------



## ck21

Vibing for LDM....hope everything is OK.


----------



## csshopper

Vibes are flying from northern California, to LDM and DD and hoping all is going well today after what must have been an anxious week-end waiting for the day to come.

ck- wish I knew some employees in your company I could lobby to vote for your proposal. What a great idea and ditto what Mindi said!

India, vibes of healing and support for your DS. Physical pain in additional to emotional pain and all at a point in life when, hopefully things are under control, and the living gets easier. My DS is mid 40ish and, although, married has a wife who carries a lot of "baggage." I worry about him as well. We never stop as parents, do we?

And eb, thinking of you with helping your Dad pack to move. Not an easy thing. Hope you are able to return to your Oregon Journal writing at some point. It is great reading to be along for the journey.....except that I mentally exited the raft before the big drop off. Stomach churned with some memories of a Colorado River trip years ago.


----------



## tesi

Ldm- vibes for you and your dd today.   
Hugs to all.   Going to make a visit to brother in rehab.  
Xo.


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> Wow, India.  That is quite the hail storm!
> 
> Remember a few weeks ago when I hinted at good news?  Well....in my effort to improve the world of pediatric cancer, I entered a contest to win product and funding to overhaul the pantry for the pediatric cancer patients at select Children's Hospitals.  The current food provided to these kids is sugar, sugar, sugar.  It's a big dream, and a total long shot.
> 
> I'm in the final 10, and 5 will win!  How about some chat vibes?  Voting (within my company only) is for the next two weeks.



CK, this sounds AWESOME!!!! Vibes a comin' from me. 

I'm sitting in purgatory, Charlotte airport. I could not find a non-stop to Florida. The first leg of my flight was delayed by close to two hours, so I missed my connecting flight. So I had to tell my Dad I was coming in too late for dinner. My new flight lands at 10pm. I won't get to my hotel until probably close to midnight. I'm not a happy camper.

At least the Nats are up 3-0. Let's hope they win tonight. Minor Chat vibes?!!!


----------



## ck21

Vibes coming, EB!


----------



## India

Well, I've learned a bit more about my homeowners insurance policy today.  For hail and wind damage, instead of the typical $500 deductible, the deductible is 1% of the REPLACEMENT price of the entire house (which is $200,000 more than market value!).  So, my deductible will be $6000.  Talked to roofer - is coming in the next few days to inspect roof.  He said that when there is hail damage, the warranty is void.  Oh, terrific!  What am I supposed to do - hang a giant umbrella over my house?  I am NOT happy!

Talked to DD this evening - she has to go to NY for a business meeting next week and is going to spend the weekend with DS.  No one is sure where she's sleeping - probably on the couch!  DS will have the children that weekend and is hoping to do some unpacking for him - he has had no time to do any and won't this week, either - business trip Wed/Thus and again back to SF on Sun for several days.  I guess all this business travel is a distraction for him, but at a hell of a physical price.  Back and knee are not okay at this point.  

ck, that's fabulous!  Wish we could all lobby everyone to vote for you!!!   

eb, you have quite a chore ahead of you.  It won't be easy on any level.

Has anyone heard anything from LDM?  Of course, pathology may decide to take two weeks to give them any info....


----------



## rushka

Re dogs inhaling food....have same problem with our rescue pug.  Feeding him from a muffin tin seems to have the best results.  I divvy it up in a pan that has a dozen standard size muffin cups.

Sending vibes too all!!!


----------



## ouija board

rushka said:


> Re dogs inhaling food....have same problem with our rescue pug.  Feeding him from a muffin tin seems to have the best results.  I divvy it up in a pan that has a dozen standard size muffin cups.
> 
> Sending vibes too all!!!



First of all, Rushka!! Nice to see you around! *waving madly* Second of all, brilliant idea with the muffin tin!

Mindi, well, at least Olive is eating and it doesn't seem to be as bad as it was the day you took her in to the ER. If there was ever a time when it would be nice to have a talking dog, NOW would be the time! Just wish she could give you some idea what triggered her anxiety.

Ck, lots of vibes for you to WIN!! 

EB, hope you are well on your way to FL and get a good night's rest.

India, fingers crossed there is no hail damage to your roof. 

Vibes for LDM and DD~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## csshopper

Mindi, you mentioned how much your DM enjoyed the dogs, and they her attention. Is there any connection between her departure for home and the onset of Miss Olive's anxiety?

rushka, I'm going to go shopping for a Mini muffin tin and make Cocoa work a little harder for her morning kibble and cottage cheese. Great idea!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Ladies, Chat vibes rock!!! The Nats won. I got to my hotel at 11:30. DH called me from home because he was worried because it took a long time from when I landed, got the rental car, programmed the new Garmin I bought and drove to the hotel. He texted me while I was driving on I 95, but I do NOT read texts or do stuff on the phone when I'm driving.

More Chat Vibes for the Nats tomorrow... They need em. 

Rushka, glad to see you too!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Oh, and the flight from Charlotte to Florida was so rough, they had no beverage service. I just put the movie Frozen on, with my headphones and tried to tune everything out.

I'm having a glass of wine and a cookie. Is that decadent, or what? Living large in Florida!!!


----------



## ouija board

EB, glad you arrived safely! And the Nats won! Good luck with the move.


----------



## Mindi B

rushka, that's BRILLIANT!  Muffin tins!  Thank you!
css, we definitely have wondered that. . . could this be related to "Where's gramma?"  I'm just not sure.  The timing--first thing in the morning--doesn't seem to fit, but who knows?  Maybe DM's departure and the low battery alarm formed a perfect storm in Olive's little furry brain?
She woke up and freaked out this morning, but came in from the yard okay and is now asleep on my lap, so at least the period of anxiety is getting shorter and shorter.
EB, I HATE turbulence.  I read a great article by a commercial pilot explaining that it really poses no risk to planes, even when severe. . . but I hate it anyway.  Glad you arrived safe and sound.  Vibes to you and your dad.
India, so sorry about the hail, but glad your new car was all cozy and safe, as were you and the dogs!


----------



## ck21

Just putting it out there because I'm worried....LDM--thinking of you amd hoping that everything is ok.


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> Just putting it out there because I'm worried....LDM--thinking of you amd hoping that everything is ok.



+1 LDM you and DD are in our hearts.


----------



## etoile de mer

*Mindi* - I thought of your furry friend while reading this article HERE. I assume they've checked your pup for thyroid and/or adrenal issues? Both can cause anxiety. Sending best wishes!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you so much, etoile, for thinking of Miss O!  Yup, they did a blood workup to look for issues like Addison's.  She's clear, thank goodness.


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> Thank you so much, etoile, for thinking of Miss O!  Yup, they did a blood workup to look for issues like Addison's.  She's clear, thank goodness.



Well that's good news! Poor baby, though. Hope she's feeling better soon!


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, been thinking of you...


----------



## chaneljewel

Been a miserable few days as have had a stomach bug.   At times both ways affected.   I ended up in the hospital for hours getting fluids and meds as was so dehydrated.  I couldn't stop vomiting.  And there were cramps and cramps.   Miserable.  On the way home from the hospital, I started vomiting again and dh wanted to take me back but I begged him to let me go home to see if things calmed down.   Thank goodness for nauseous meds as they finally helped.  I can sip gator ade and ginger ale and some broth but nothing else.   At least the worse part is over.  I feel weak and drained.  The dr said this is a fierce bug, and I hope none of you get it.   I have no idea where I got it though.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, ew, and poor you, chaneljewel!  Give your body lots of time to rebuild its strength and please feel better SOON!


----------



## ck21

Feel better, Chanel!


----------



## csshopper

Chanel  i am so sorry to read about your illness, it must have been frightening to be so sick!, Healing vibes that you continue to feel better.


----------



## India

Oh Chanel, how wretched!  Just the worst...  Hope you bounce back quickly.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Chanel, feel better soon!

I'm sitting in the airport waiting for the first leg of my flight home.

Things went as well as can be expected. Since I only had one day, to pack him up and get rid of stuff, I moved like greased lightning from room to room. I made my Dad sit in a chair while I put stuff in the donate, throw out or move places. I must have taken 30+ loads to the dumpster. The criteria was: is it salable (donate); if not (throw out); will you use it in your new home? (Keep); have you used it in the last 5 years (donate or throw out).

The funniest thing my Dad kept--a ceramic toilet lid from a toilet that had been removed years ago. My Dad had a collection of booze--my parents are NOT drinkers. So I set up a bar with all the bottles, some unopened near the dumpster using a freestanding foldable bookcase. I put up a sign, free booze, but take at your own risk. I took a picture, it's hilarious. I need to figure out how to post pictures from my iPhone.

I did take my Grandfather's tallit. He was a really wonderful man--quite religious (Ultra Orthodox). I know if there's a heaven, he's surely there. I hope he won't mind that I use it. I do not have a tallit of my own. Everyone else in my family does.

I was able to go to the West Palm Beach store for a surgical strike. Read: in and out of the store in 15 minutes. Result: 1 PdV shawl, color way 23 and 1 Tapis Persans summer weight twill in the navy/red color way.


----------



## Luckydogmom

chaneljewel said:


> Been a miserable few days as have had a stomach bug.   At times both ways affected.   I ended up in the hospital for hours getting fluids and meds as was so dehydrated.  I couldn't stop vomiting.  And there were cramps and cramps.   Miserable.  On the way home from the hospital, I started vomiting again and dh wanted to take me back but I begged him to let me go home to see if things calmed down.   Thank goodness for nauseous meds as they finally helped.  I can sip gator ade and ginger ale and some broth but nothing else.   At least the worse part is over.  I feel weak and drained.  The dr said this is a fierce bug, and I hope none of you get it.   I have no idea where I got it though.



Chanel I am so sorry you have been so horribly sick! That is the worst feeling, I am not a good stomach bug gal! Feel better vibes are on their way xoxo


----------



## Luckydogmom

EB you are such a good daughter, your dad is lucky to have you help him with this move!
The outside bar you created is really funny, I hope you do post a photo. Best of luck to you with the rest of the moving details...xoxo


----------



## Luckydogmom

Huge, huge, huge thanks for all of the prayers, thoughts and sweet notes.
We will have to wait about 7 days for the results, the waiting part is the hardest.
All in all things are hopefully "ok".

I am sorry for not checking in. Monday night I started feeling awful, flu like symptoms but strange. I ended up with a kidney infection, very odd. I am assuming stress played a role. I have been sleeping way too much, hardly able to stay awake. I think the strong meds are taking over and forcing me to rest.
Thinking about you all, I actually had a dream that we were planning a chat ski adventure to the Alps! These meds are making me loopy...but wouldn't that be fun??

X's and O's to all...


----------



## ouija board

LDM, I like the way you think when you're loopy! Hope you are recovering from the kidney infection. Fingers crossed for good news about DD!

EB, if anyone can do a surgical strike type of move, it's you! Pack and move in a couple of days?? Amazing! I might clear out ONE room in two days. The free booze bar by the dumpster is awesome.

Chanel, ugh, stomach virus is the pits! I hope you are feeling better and able to eat a little.


----------



## Mindi B

LDM, feel better!  Still sending good thoughts to and for your DD.
EB, you are a force to be reckoned with.  If and when DH and I ever move, would you rent yourself to us for a few days?  Seriously, wow.  And I have seen you make surgical retail strikes.  It is AWESOME!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I'm in my layover by my gate charging my iPad.

In ways, it was good there was no time to dither. I wish I took a couple of dishes, but I had no real way to carry something breakable. I did take a myrtle wood salad bowl that my parents got in Oregon because my salad bowl just broke.

Gotta go.


----------



## India

eb, you can orchestrate MY move to the nursing home someday!   You constantly amaze me, lady...

LDM, I'm SO sorry that you're under the weather.  A kidney infection is a nasty thing - really knocks one out cold.  My mother had one when I was about 11 and spent a week in the hospital - glad you're not doing that.  

The waiting must be excruciating.  I don't handle the unknown very well - do much better with the known.  Will continue with prayers for you and DD and her family.


----------



## tesi

Ldm and Chanel-   Feel better.  Take care of yourselves. 
Ldm your dd is in my thoughts and prayers.  
Brother doing ok with his heart issues- the Alzheimer's is quite another thing.  It's sad.  Really sad.  
Love to all.


----------



## nycmom

chaneljeweli am so sorry, stomach bugs are the worst and that sounds like a doozy! i really hope you feel better soon 

ck21what wonderful news, and such a great idea, i wish i could vote for you! i will be keeping my fingers crossed! 

csshopperoh my goodness congrats on getting through the move, i hope your dh feels better and you have found the tea kettle, we are 6 months in and still not sure what happened to my husbands sandals! 

etoupebirkinthank you so much for sharing your adventures, that rafting story was awesome (and scary)! i am glad it went well with your father and lol at surgical strike! 

indiawow that is some hail, thank you for taking and sharing the pic! i am thinking about you and your family as well

luckydogmomwhat can i possibly say other than you are in my thoughts and prayers all the time

lulilui love donating gifts, its such a lovely idea and valuable lesson as well

mind bi hope all canines are doing well! 

ouja board16 kids at the zoo?!? you are amazing! 

rushkawow that is brilliant, muffin tins!

tesii am so sorry about your brother, it must be so hard on you

toile de meri love your name and photo, there is just something so wonderful about starfish...


----------



## Mindi B

My doggy news is pretty trivial given all that's going on for many in Chat, but you are all sweet enough to care about my critters, so I want to report that today was the first shudder-free morning for Miss O!  She did insist that I get up at 6 am, but only because she wanted to go out and patrol her yard.  I think she is pretty much back to her normal self.  Hurray!  Now we can return to trying to figure out Henry. . . .


----------



## etoupebirkin

Morning everyone. Booze pics to start your day with a chuckle. BTW, the unopened 5th of Absolut went first.


----------



## Mindi B

Lol!


----------



## India

Oh, I want the Grand Marnier and the Rum!  Grand Marnier soufflés are just the best!  Love it over a bit of pound cake with ice cream, too.  You put out some good stuff there!  

Mindi, I'm so glad Olive is back to her old self.  It's very troubling when they're what my vet calls AQR (Ain't Quite Right).  One feels so helpless...

Well, I feel like crap today, but Godfrey and Shimmer and I are off to the big Cavalier King Charles Spaniel Club Nat'l Show this afternoon, Fri, Sat, and Sun - if I survive today!  They're being shown in the Veterans Sweepstakes and Veterans class, plus Godfrey gets to walk in the Parade of Champions.  I have my DSIL following me to the hotel near the airport to help me with the crate and getting it set-up  - can leave it there until Sun when DGS will go back with me to help.  Unfortunately, it is supposed to rain for the next 4 days - miserable at a dog show.  Guess I best pack the hair dryer, too.  I have no idea what I was thinking when I signed up for this.  Guess it was on one of my "good days"- I should know better - can't count on them.

USAA insurance roof inspector came yesterday.  He said the entire roof needs to be replace.  Yes, the one on the front of the house I replaced 11 months ago, too!  And yes, my deductible will be slightly over $6000!  I get to pay for my roof TWICE in one year!  Grrrr....I HATE insurance companies.  I also hate the thought of the mess for several days - have to take down pictures and mirrors off the walls upstairs due to hammering - vibration can make them fall.  Also, one never thinks of ones ceiling being "dusty" until the hammering and it all comes down - great for my allergies, too.  I know - I'm whining when so many Chat members have problems that are so much more serious than this, but sometimes it feels good to whine!

LDM, hope each day on antibiotics makes you feel better and prayers for good news for DD.

Off to pulmonary rehab!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> My doggy news is pretty trivial given all that's going on for many in Chat, but you are all sweet enough to care about my critters, so I want to report that today was the first shudder-free morning for Miss O!  She did insist that I get up at 6 am, but only because she wanted to go out and patrol her yard.  I think she is pretty much back to her normal self.  Hurray!  Now we can return to trying to figure out Henry. . . .




Woohoo! That's great to hear! 6am is early, though, whew!

EB, that's awesome! I bet it was wiped out in a day..don't think the "old" part will deter anyone from free liquor!

India, sorry about the roof. How bad was the hail that the ENTIRE roof must be replaced?? I would get a second opinion, or at least wait to see if it actually leaks. My parents' 30yr old house has a roof that's about 10-15 yrs old, and the insurance company has been after my mom to replace the roof based solely on age. It hasn't leaked, so she refuses to pay for a new roof. Why should she, especially if it's coming out of her pocket! 

Nycmom, how are you doing? 

LDM, sending continued get well vibes and good results vibes!

Yesterday, I thought for a brief and glorious moment that I'd won a Beaches Caribbean vacation through the McDonalds monopoly game. Three yellow pieces in one meal..it's never happened to me before!! Then I went to the website to enter the codes and realized that I had two of Marvin Gardens, so no prize for me.  I almost cried. Now, I find myself thinking, hmm, maybe I should eat at McDonald's again...just need one more game piece! With my luck, I'll get another Marvin Gardens game piece. I wonder if I get a prize for three of a kind


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, BUMMER, OB.  What a let-down.  Micky D's is probably circulating 4.6 million Marvin Gardens pieces and exactly 2 of the piece you need.  
India, the roof news is the pits, but I agree with OB--It might be worth getting another opinion on the state of the roof, if one can be found.  'Course, you won't want to ask a roofing company, because I can't really see them saying, "Nah, you're good."  I hate home repairs in general.  Our little foundation dig has just been postponed for the FOURTH time and I am crabby.  Our contractor explained--at length, which is the only way he explains anything, bless 'im--what had happened at the previous job to delay ours, but the end result is the same--we wait--so I was not entirely mollified.  Still, I have to hand it to our contractor.  He blows smoke with the best of 'em.  Look up "diplomatic" and there's his picture.  I sound like I'm putting him down, but I actually do like him.  He has the almost impossible job of keeping several groups with oft-differing agendas all happy (clients, subcontractors, foremen, suppliers) and he generally manages to do so.  And he's an honest guy, to boot, in an industry with too many sharks.  Hats off to him!  Even if I always know I'm being "handled"--"gentled down" as if I were a spooked horse.


----------



## Mindi B

Thoughts going out to our two Chat "Moms": nycmom and LDM, sending hugs your way.


----------



## ouija board

Lol, Mindi! I bet that's exactly what McDonalds did! The funny thing is, I've never had much desire to go to the Caribbean. I'm just not a beach person. But dangle a trip in front of me with a sign that says "Free", and suddenly I really want to go! Btw, your contractor must be a long lost twin to the guy who did our remodel. Sounds like exactly the same patting down of ruffled feathers and trying to explain away long delays.


----------



## ck21

OB--so close!!!  

 It's almost Friday!!!  Wishing everyone a restful weekend.


----------



## India

Yesterday with the help of my SIL, Godfrey, Shimmer and I ventured to a hotel near the airport for the first day of the CKCSC Nat'l show.  Godfrey and Shimmer were entered in the Veteran Dogs Sweepstakes, Shimmer in Bronze and Godfrey in Gold (based on age).  Shimmer, who is over 8 and had not been shown since she was 6 months old, did us proud and acted like she more or less knew what she was doing and won the Bronze category for *****es.  Godfrey won the Gold category for dogs, and then Gold for dogs.  We wiz robbed in the final for Best Veteran - the ***** who won was pretty but not the quality of dog that Godfrey is, so he won Best of Opposite Sex.  That night, Godfrey participated in the Parade of Champions.  That boys still loves to show - he'll be 12 in early Nov.  No, I did NOT show him myself - having a lot of trouble breathing, so my friend who showed him to his championships in AKC and CKCSC showed him for me.

Here is a picture of him in all his glory!  I ADORE my boy!


----------



## ck21

Beautiful, India!!


----------



## csshopper

Handsome and he looks like he owns that show ring! Hope your breathing issues ease so you can savor your time with your CHAMPION. You've had a lot to deal with lately with DS's situation and the weather/roof damage. 

Safe travels home.


----------



## Mindi B

Well-done, Godfrey and Shimmer!  How wonderful!  But, er, Olive asked when she could be shown, and I had to explain that there isn't officially a category for "Chi and sumthin."  Then Henry said he wanted to go to a Dog Show because he likes it when people show him things, and I had to explain that that dogs get shown, not the other way around. . . Oh, it's a mess here.
But CONGRATULATIONS to the beauteous Cavs!


----------



## csshopper

Mindi- Miss Cocoa, in spite of her obvious beauty and unlimited charm for those who know her, is specifically excluded from all AKC competition because her color is not an"official" Miniature Schnauzer coat. She and Miss Olive could happily hang out together. We, of course, have never told Cocoa she is considered inferior to the majority of her breed and she probably wouldn't believe it anyway since she is loved and adored and gets freshly cooked chicken breast treats for dinner, so life is good. We do, however, keep her away from mirrors lest she be traumatized by her image. :giggles:


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, Cocoa!  You are such a gorgeous girl.  Unofficial color indeed!


----------



## India

All tpf Chat dogs are champions!  They all bring us so much joy, comfort and love.

Another brag - today Godfrey won Best Veteran in Show, beating the ***** who beat him yesterday - prominent English judge and all.  He looked magnificent- he stll moves like a dream in the show ring and loves the applause.  I am so glad his breeder from CA was here to see our special boy. 

Tomorrow and Sun still to come.  Pouring down rain here - they'll both need a LOT of grooming tomorrow!


----------



## ck21

Way to go, Godfrey!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

India said:


> Yesterday with the help of my SIL, Godfrey, Shimmer and I ventured to a hotel near the airport for the first day of the CKCSC Nat'l show.  Godfrey and Shimmer were entered in the Veteran Dogs Sweepstakes, Shimmer in Bronze and Godfrey in Gold (based on age).  Shimmer, who is over 8 and had not been shown since she was 6 months old, did us proud and acted like she more or less knew what she was doing and won the Bronze category for *****es.  Godfrey won the Gold category for dogs, and then Gold for dogs.  We wiz robbed in the final for Best Veteran - the ***** who won was pretty but not the quality of dog that Godfrey is, so he won Best of Opposite Sex.  That night, Godfrey participated in the Parade of Champions.  That boys still loves to show - he'll be 12 in early Nov.  No, I did NOT show him myself - having a lot of trouble breathing, so my friend who showed him to his championships in AKC and CKCSC showed him for me.
> 
> Here is a picture of him in all his glory!  I ADORE my boy!


India,
Congratulations!!! Godfrey is such a stunner!!! What a handsome boy. And I bet Shimmer was a gorgeous girl. I hope you are taking care of yourself too with the awful weather.

Cocoa, Miss Olive (I've met you IRL), HenHen and all the Chat pets--you are all champs in my book and pretty cute, too!

DD is home this weekend so we are going to celebrate her birthday. It's so nice to have her home.

I also checked with my Dad yesterday. I bought him a flat screen at Target and they were supposed to deliver and install it as well as show him how to use it. He seems to be doing well and likes the furniture layout I drew out for him. He says the apartment look roomy. Small victories.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, that's wonderful feedback from your Dad.  I hope you feel REALLY great about all you've done for him.  Enjoy time with your lovely daughter, and happy birthday to her!


----------



## India

Godfrey went Best Veteran in Show yesterday evening!  He got to lead the Parade of Veterans and was clearly quite pleased with himself.  It was pouring cats and dogs all day - couldn't even take the poor boy out to pee until he's been shown.  When we left, he got about 3 feet outside the outer door, he let fly - poor guy's teeth must have been under water!  Thank goodness it's not raining today!  I have to take both dogs to the Heart Clinic at the show - they haven't been heard by a cardiologist in two years; hope their murmurs are no worse - they show no symptoms of mitral valve disease but I know Godfrey was a murmur - Shimmer was clear 2 yrs ago.

eb, enjoy DD this weekend!  Mindi - hope your pups are okay.  

Miles to go before I sleep...


----------



## ck21

Good morning!!!!


----------



## India

Shimmer heart clear at 8!  Wonderful news for her and for all her progeny.  Shimmer had 4 litters and her breeder kept one from each litter and has bred them so she's behind a lot of lovely show/breeding Cavaliers.  Good genes do matter!


----------



## Luckydogmom

India, Huge congratulations! Lucky is now very jealous, poor old mutt dog 


EB, great news about your dad adjusting to his new home! Pat yourself on the back, well done my dear!
Happy birthday celebrations to your DD!

CSS, how is your DH feeling?

Just a tiny update. I am feeling so much better! Med's have done their job.
We should have "the"news on Tuesday. I sent our DD out for the day yesterday for hair, nails, etc...
Braxton and I had a fun day walking Balboa Island, baking cookies and making up a puppet show. I love being a kid again! My dad also joined us for the afternoon, it was a great day! It's such a good feeling to feel better. DD also loved her day of pampering.

I need to now catch up with everyone

Hope everyone is having a nice Saturday...


----------



## Luckydogmom

Notice the cookies with the bites...sweet Braxton had to sample his cookies!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi B said:


> Thoughts going out to our two Chat "Moms": nycmom and LDM, sending hugs your way.



Thank you! I honestly think all of the wonderful vibes are working. Fingers crossed for good news next week XO


----------



## Mindi B

Braxton has the The Most Amazing Eyes I have ever seen. He is going to be a lady killer!  In fact, he is already!  Continuing to send love and good wishes to you and yours, LDM.


----------



## tesi

ldm-  braxton is adorable!  continued vibes for your dd&#8230;.

india-  congrats to the pups.  what a wonderful showing!

hugs to all- so sorry i cannot properly catch up, but know you are all in my thoughts.


----------



## csshopper

ldm- Braxton has to be good medicine, sweet smile and oh, those big blue eyes!  His cookies look yummy. My DH is soooo much better, still slowing down, but with more energy than he's had in a long time. Amazing what can happen when one actually listens to a Dr. and follows through. 

India- great news on Shimmer, so glad you had such a wonderful week-end. You were "due" for some specialness.

eb- DD visits are the best. Am looking forward to seeing mine soon. Kudos on your successful move of your Dad. He stocked a great bar, it would have been fun to have seen the reactions of people as they encountered the bar. 

Hi tesi, ck, Mindi, ck-when will you know the outcome of the vote?

chanel, hope you are feeling better

bjstone- if you are lurking, "hi" and hope all is well

ob-how many Micky D trips have you mad in search of the Caribbean?

The first stage of moving in was to unpack boxes and get stuff in closets and drawers and on shelves. Now the fine tuning has started as we learn what "works" and also some of what we can do without. The "moving diet" has resulted in a 5# loss, but I'm looking forward to getting back into the gym next week and now, in my new community, into water aerobics, which I love!


----------



## ouija board

Braxton  those blue eyes are amazing! The cookies look delicious..and of course one must take a bite out of each one to make sure they're good!

India, good news for Shimmer! 

Csshopper, surprisingly, I haven't made any runs to Micky D's! No Caribbean vacation, but my waistline is probably better off.


----------



## India

Braxton is the most adorable little boy!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Watch out gals, he is a big flirt! He uses his eyes to flirt, ah they do learn early!

We had an amazing evening tonight. We had a surprise visitor! I will give you a hint, he was in a coma for weeks after his skateboard accident...
Yep, he was here, looking just as handsome as always! The only tell tale sign was a big scar on the back of his head. His hair is starting to grow so his scar will hardly be visible in no time at all. He is now in out patient physical therapy full time,  doing really well.  It is a miracle that he is alive! He walked to our home, past the area of his accident. I asked him if it was hard to walk by, he said it wasn't difficult at all and would love to skateboard down the hill again...but make it safe and sound. Then explained that his parents would probably be a bit angry so he won't! Just a bit, ha!

Many thanks for all of your well wishes, prayers and vibes for our dear friend!!


----------



## ouija board

That's amazing, LDM! Thank you for sharing that update with us! Ah, to be young and not afraid to go back and conquer a hill that did you in not too long ago!


----------



## India

Wow!  How amazing he's even alive!  I'm glad he realizes that his parents would be VERY angry with him if he went down that hill again!


----------



## french123

Hello everyone could someone please help me name this bag I think that it might be called sac de golf, kind of like a bolide with shoe carrier below it is around 46-47cm ... Has anyone ever seen one?


----------



## Mindi B

french123, I'm sorry, but I just don't know enough about vintage Hermes to be sure.  Somebody on the Hermes thread will probably know, though.  Try posting this in the vintage Hermes thread?
LDM, how THRILLING that a young man formerly in a coma can now visit your house and joke about the accident!  Youth and modern medicine, a pretty great combination.  So happy for him and his family.
Our Big Dig (well, small dig) is supposed to start soon.  If anyone shows up.  We shall see.  Love me home repairs, baybee.ullhair:


----------



## Luckydogmom

Good luck with your big dig Mindi! Are you having rain this week? I hope all goes well for you
Yes, it is so amazing that our friend is alive, talking, walking, joking, gaining weight back, etc...
We still can't believe he came over for a visit! He also joked that he missed out on a few of my meals that I made for his family while he was in the coma, I now need to surprise him with something homemade.

I wasn't in the mood to decorate the front of our home for Halloween this year, kind of in a funk I guess.
DH pulled things out yesterday and started working away. Now I am glad we made the yard look festive, sometimes I need  push to get going...or the fear of what the yard would look like if he did it by himself??

CK any news about the contest? Fingers crossed. Or did I miss a post?

Happy Monday...


----------



## ck21

LDM--Love those pictures of Braxton!!  

No news on the contest--one more week of voting.

We had a super great weekend here--beautiful fall weather and lots of fun with Hot Cars.   We hit the Children's Museum, the pumpkin patch, a birthday party and one of his favorite playgrounds.   He was quite unhappy about going to daycare today, which seems to happen after an especially fun weekend.  I don't think he wants it to end!


----------



## India

Does anyone want the weekend to end????!!!!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> LDM--Love those pictures of Braxton!!
> 
> No news on the contest--one more week of voting.
> 
> We had a super great weekend here--beautiful fall weather and lots of fun with Hot Cars.   We hit the Children's Museum, the pumpkin patch, a birthday party and one of his favorite playgrounds.   He was quite unhappy about going to daycare today, which seems to happen after an especially fun weekend.  I don't think he wants it to end!



I want to spend a weekend with you guys...that sounds like a perfect weekend!


----------



## ck21

Luckydogmom said:


> I want to spend a weekend with you guys...that sounds like a perfect weekend!




You are always welcome to join us!


----------



## ouija board

Good morning! We finally have a nice cool fall morning. DH is on school run duty, so I'm snuggling back under the covers!

Ck, your weekend sounds like fun! No wonder daycare pales in comparison!


----------



## ck21

OB--what a wonderful morning to snuggle in!  Hot Cars is upset that he has to get up while it's still dark, so I'm taking Friday and we will snuggle in!

Hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## Mindi B

My DH and I are totally in agreement with Hot Cars.  Getting up in the dark, coming home in the dark--makes me feel like a bat.  Or a mole.  Or something nocturnal.  Um, did I overexplain that metaphor?
Good morning, all.
Clearly I need coffee.


----------



## India

One of the best things about our 10 yrs in Maine, was that at 6:30 when my husband got up, it was starting to get light in the winter.  Here in KY, we're in Eastern time zone and it's ridiculous.  Apparently until the 1950's, we were in Central but someone decided we'd be more "uptown" if we were in the same time zone as the Stock Exchange so they changed it  I have lights on in all the rooms in my house until 8:30-9 in the dead of winter!  I HATE it!  

Godfrey and I were still wiped out from the show weekend so we slept in this AM - I won't even admit what time we got up.  

I have not given a further show report on the dogs.  Godfrey was clearly tired on Sat and Sun - I should have only showed him Thurs and Sat (the most important show day).  He placed but did not win Veteran Dog.

On the other hand, my little Shimmer, who had not been in a show ring since she was 6 months old and is now 8, won Veteran ***** both days!  The English judge said that she was a very sound little ***** and a lovely girl.  Indeed!  Godfrey did get a compliment from the Sun judge - she said his rear end was the best she'd seen all day.  That's where he gets his drive in the show ring and also his ability to jump up on the kitchen table!  

I doubt they'll ever be shown again - won't be another show in my town for a few years, and by then it would be too stressful for an elderly dog.  But both did their breeders and me proud this weekend.


----------



## Mindi B

Both your dogs did indeed do you proud, India.  And it's great to hear they enjoy the show ring.  Golly, I wish someone would tell me I have the best rear end they've seen all day.  That would make my YEAR!


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Both your dogs did indeed do you proud, India.  And it's great to hear they enjoy the show ring.  Golly, I wish someone would tell me I have the best rear end they've seen all day.  That would make my YEAR!




You and me both, Mindi!!


----------



## csshopper

We had rain last night, not very much, but still it was water falling from the sky and it sounded and smelled wonderful!  Pitiful to be so excited over what was basically a short shower, but we'll take any drops we can get!

It's two days short of a month since we moved and we f-i-n-a-l-l-y have fully functioning cable service on our Account. We are customers of a major, national company. Our service is "bundled" and covers everything including the phone. We opted to have a Technician transfer our services, in lieu of doing it ourselves, since we are "technologically challenged" at our ages.
Turns out so are they! TV and computer worked, phone rang but couldn't get voice mail and other services like the FAX (huge inconvenience when in the final stages of real estate transactions!). Log on to Account and find we are still listed under old residence account. Have already received a bill for new Account so seem to have TWO Accounts .....hours and days of trying to get this resolved were fruitless, "it's been corrected, but will take up to 72 hours for you to see the change" became a mantra. Finally on Monday, I located a phone # on line connected to the new Corporate VP for Consumer Relations office, who is recently on record as "making Customer Service his TOP priority" and none too soon in our estimation. Call NYC, explain my saga to a very nice lady and was immediately connected to a man with a smooth voice who sounds like he should be cast in Mad Men.  Explained the month long story of multiple contacts, unfulfilled promises, and total lack of resolution. He took charge, giving me his direct line and extension #, "if I'm in a meeting, I'll take your call." By end of day, viola, our account now says we live where we live, and are receiving all services here. Follow up calls from someone in Denver and from Corporate Man in NYC to confirm all is well. Was told our Service Transfer Order got "broken" in the process. Talk about an understatement! 

Meanwhile ordered myself a little Hermes "treat," a totally frivolous, but fun, Post It Note holder, to help me feel better. The power of Orange.

Mindi, How's the big dig coming along?

ldm, the news about your young friend is awesome

ck, India, ob- I, too, did a Colin this morning and snuggled under the covers for an extra 1/2 hour listening to the rain in the dark. He is a wise little man. 

Speaking of the dark, remember when you went into a store to purchase light bulbs and the biggest decision was 60-70- or 100 watts? I stood in Target the other day and struggled for a long time to figure out LED, Fluorescent, Reveal etc etc etc. My head hurt.


----------



## Mindi B

That kind of thing INFURIATES me, css.  Why no one will take responsibility is always a source of outrage to me, and your ultimate solution is the only one, really.  You have to keep pushing until you FINALLY find SOMEONE who won't pass the buck.  Then it--whatever it is--will get done.   But the sheer lunacy of bureaucracy makes me .  Oy.  Glad you finally have one, functioning account to keep you in touch with the world!
They are supposed to finish the dig and new drainage system today.  And they'd better, since we're expecting two inches of rain overnight into tomorrow.  The system will get a real test!  Fingers crossed.


----------



## India

They sure won't talking about my rear, either, Mindi!  

css, you've been through quite an ordeal.  They young don't realize the physical energy that is expended trying to solve these problems - it's utterly exhausting as well as annoying!  I'm going through this now with my insurance company about my roof.  I trust my roofer and know from comparison shopping in the past, that he's in the ballpark.  Insurance company is off by amount of materials and labor - off by about $4000!  Roofer will not do the job unless this is resolved - don't blame him.  I cannot afford to cough up this in addition to the $6000 I'm already out.  To say I'm furious is an understatement.

Mindi, hope they finish your work quickly.  We've had rain, rain, rain here.  I hate to even mention this to those in CA who are SO dry, but it's kind of getting old here.


----------



## ck21

CSS-if you had to ponder light bulbs anywhere, I'm glad it was Target.   We are slowly converting to LED.  I like them much more than I thought I would.  The cable thing is maddening--just one of the reasons we didn't get cable when we moved.  Mostly, though, it's because Hot Cars keeps us too busy to watch TV.

Beautiful, beautiful day here.  The kind you savor because you know there aren't many left this year.  Took Bailey for a very nice run!

One month until Disney (or, as HotCars calls it, The Castle)!


----------



## csshopper

ck- I LOVE Target. Always clean, helpful people, well stocked with essentials and fun stuff (a friend of mine calls it "Pottery Barn 2") and just so darn convenient for multi tasking shopping. I did buy LED and we are liking them. 

Hope the vote funds your project, will you know soon?


----------



## ouija board

Csshopper, I have done the SAME thing when shopping for lightbulbs! Too many choices plus a cheap streak when it comes to household items (love the clearance end caps at Target!!) renders me completely indecisive. I need someone standing behind the lightbulb display to just hand me the right bulb and say, "take these, pay for them, don't over think it!" I'm glad your cable situation finally got sorted out. How frustrating, and for a whole month!


----------



## India

ob, I want that same person to help with lightbulbs!!!  I recently bought one that said it would last 7 years - it lasted 2 months and cost $8!  Of course, I didn't keep the packaging - who keeps that for a light bulb!  I guess I will in the future.  I HATE the new bulbs, but then I hate change.


----------



## ck21

Allow me to be that lightbulb person.  Buy the LED and don't look back.


----------



## India

Big thanks, Ck!  Now I know what to buy!


----------



## tesi

my hugs and thoughts to all&#8230;&#8230;.
a lot of expected family dramas- nothing out of the ordinary, typical life challenges.
do feel so badly for dmil.  her new hubby has had some serious health issues we are trying to assist with.  wish they had enjoyed a nice honeymoon period, but imagine perfect health is a lot to expect at 80.  

i would appreciate some vibes for next week.  i have a follow up MRI i am not looking forward to. there are many false positives with this particular test.  last time i had one it resulted in a third biopsy and delay of surgery.  to say i am scared is a gross understatement. 

know i am thinking of each and every one of you, and worried over the trials of life for many of us here-  and frankly missing a couple of dear ones i'm nervous about.  xoxo


----------



## csshopper

tesi- I am so sorry to read all you are dealing with! Vibes with a Capital V for you and a virtual hug that all will be well.


----------



## nycmom

oh tesi i will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers 

and luckydogmom and biscuit1 i am thinking about you as well and hope everyone is okay...


----------



## Mindi B

tesi, so many vibes coming your way.


----------



## ck21

Tesi--lots and lots of vibes coming your way!

Snuggled in bed with Hot Cars, each of us on an iPad.  This is a nice way to start the day!!


----------



## India

tesi, positive thoughts and prayers coming your way.  Family drama is always exhausting.  I know several elderly people who have married and seemed to think they would be "starting all over again", but forgot they have 80 yr old minds/bodies.  In not one case did the "honeymoon" last more than a few months - health issues cropped up that were challenging - just not what they expected.  I think I'll just stay single and be a burden to my children!

biscuit, hope with time your pain has lessened and you're on the track to some healing.

ldm, you're in all our thoughts and prayers.

ck, sounds like a lovely Fri morning!


----------



## csshopper

India said:


> tesi, positive thoughts and prayers coming your way.  Family drama is always exhausting.  I know several elderly people who have married and seemed to think they would be "starting all over again", but forgot they have 80 yr old minds/bodies.  In not one case did the "honeymoon" last more than a few months - health issues cropped up that were challenging - just not what they expected.  I think I'll just stay single and be a burden to my children!
> 
> biscuit, hope with time your pain has lessened and you're on the track to some healing.
> 
> ldm, you're in all our thoughts and prayers.
> 
> ck, sounds like a lovely Fri morning!



India- you are in my thoughts also. How is the battle with the insurance company over the roof repairs going? You were so right in your comments the other day, at our age these kinds of things are draining to deal with and I believe have a direct bearing on our physical, as well as, mental well being.


----------



## ck21

2 more days of voting.  Keeping my fingers crossed!

Home from our softball game.  We lost badly.  Actually, we played badly and therefore lost by a wide margin.  Ugh.


----------



## chaneljewel

Tesi, prayers are coming your way...

LDM, hoping things are good with you and your family.  

And you also biscuit1.

Ck, I know you'll be happy when the voting is done!


----------



## Mindi B

Vote ck!
Okay, I know that the following is really unimportant in any reckoning of daily events.  Yet it is the sort of thing that causes me to want to move to the deep woods and grow a beard.  I ordered something from Etsy.com that came from Bulgaria.  Freakin' BULGARIA.  It arrived in NYC three days after it was mailed.  From BULfreakin'GARIA.  It then spent six days--SIX DAYS--bumping around New York State.  It went, inexplicably, to Long Island, visited White Plains, and finally, FINALLY, probably by sheerest accident, found its way to my state and town--a state which SHARES A BORDER WITH NEW YORK, I hasten to add, where the local P.O.--wait for it--"forgot to give it to the carrier."  Honest to Moses, it's not even the stupidity, the ridiculousness, the inanity--it's that NOBODY CARES.  The main answer to any inquiry is "Well I (we, this office) didn't do it."  If anybody ever asks you why the USPS is basically bankrupt, reference this post.  I wouldn't trust these folks to carry a package across the street, and the sad fact is, they really don't care.
Rant concluded.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, that's crazy! Sounds like the package hitchhiked it's way across NY! Sadly, it's not surprising. I'm amazed at how the tracking progress always grinds to a slow crawl once a package arrives in my state and presumably off the plane into a truck. And I've learned not to get too excited even when it lands IN my post office. Apparently it can take two days to make it from one end of the PO to the other and then onto a truck. So glad Hermes uses FedEx!


----------



## India

I'm with you, MIndi.  My wonderful mailman of 25 years, retired a year ago, and his replacement cannot manage to get the mail in the proper mailboxes. At least once or twice a week, I get someone else's mail - not someone next door (that happens ALL the time), but someone from a couple of miles away.  If I'm getting the mail of others, what are the chances they are getting mine as well?  I've complained endlessly to the local PO and all I get is a shrug and a "we'll mention it to him".  Mention it?  How about insist he do his job properly or fire the idiot!

And while on this subject, there is the matter of a check I mailed about 3 weeks ago to my son.  He took it to deposit in at his bank's ATM, and it never appeared.  After multiple phone calls, the bank finally admitted they were having "problems" with this particular ATM.  Okay, so where's the friggin check?  They didn't know.  Thank goodness it was written on my ML CMA account - they don't charge to stop payment on a check.  So on Mon, I wrote him a NEW check, put it in an envelope, addressed it (checked with DS - yes proper address), and dropped it in the  local PO box.  I mailed a second letter at the same time and it was delivered.  By Fri, the check had still not reached NYC and my DS's office behind Rockefeller Cntr!  How did it go, by oxcart?  Of has the mailroom in his large building got it kicking around somewhere?  Will I have to stop payment a SECOND time?  

All stupid and of no consequence in the total scheme of things, but annoying none the less.  

Rant over....  Hope all the Chat peeps have a great weekend!  Love and prayers to LDM!!!!!


----------



## ck21

My post office rant is usually over hours--830-5pm is not convenient for anyone with a job.  And, when I do manage to get there, the line is usually long and slow....


----------



## csshopper

A week ago we had mail mis-delivered  to the old address forwarded to us here....I just peeled the forwarding label off the envelope and re-sent it.

In utter frustration one day I said to the mailman of the day in our former neighborhood (we had a different one all the time), WHY do we keep getting mail that isn't ours and not receiving mail we are expecting???????? His response was, "We don't look at the envelopes, we just stick them in the box." EEEEECHHH!


----------



## ck21

Happy Sunday Funday!!


----------



## ck21

Zoo boo!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> Zoo boo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2783709


Cuteness Alert!!! What a smile!!!


----------



## ck21

Thanks, EB!!  We had so much fun!  We went to the zoo not even knowing that the Halloween event was going on, but it couldn't have worked out better.  It's unseasonably warm here, and the night was perfect in every way!


----------



## tesi

ck-  he is the cutest little guy!  happy cold (at least here) monday.  this time of year reminds me of when we were taking care of my mom in her final weeks 3 years ago.  
like yesterday and also so long ago.  miss her pain-in-the-*** self.  funny how that is.
tomorrow is the beastly MRI.  debating whether to do the valium or just suck it up.  
(claustrophobia)  
heartfelt hugs to all!  xoxo


----------



## India

ck, that is one adorable little boy!  What a great photo - could be "the one" for your Xmas card.

tesi, lots of thoughts and prayers for you tomorrow.  Do what is best for you re the valium.  It's not like taking it tomorrow is going to turn you into a valium addict!

Still fighting with the insurance company over the roof....


----------



## Mindi B

Collin is such a happy little guy!  I'm sure he has his moments, but he generally looks like he is thoroughly enjoying life.  It's delightful to see.  
tesi, I'm with India.  Go for the Valium.  I had a frontal MRI some years back and while the claustrophobia element didn't get me, the "my freakin' arms are going to sleep" part did.  If there's a next time, I'll take any drugs on offer, fer shur.  My love and good wishes for a normal, nothing-to-see-here-folks result for you tomorrow, dear tesi!
India, I know I don't have to tell you not to give up!  I hope the insurance company sees reason.  In the long run, it would seem in their best interests to be sure your roof is repaired correctly and completely!


----------



## chaneljewel

Hope all is well with you, tesi.  

Collin, you're just one adorable kid!

India, persevere with that insurance company...but what a pain!


----------



## ck21

Tesi-sending vibes for tomorrow!!


----------



## csshopper

tesi- thoughts and prayers for you tomorrow, both for the test procedure and the outcome.


----------



## ouija board

What a great Collin photo! Sounds like the perfect evening. What is his Halloween costume going to be this year?

Tesi, sending anti-claustrophobia vibes! And hoping for boringly normal results. Boring is not always a bad thing!

Mindi, did your Bulgarian package ever make its way to your doorstep?


----------



## tesi

sitting here quietly, watched the voice (what a show, btw), and just heard my FAVORITE designer ever, mr de la renta has passed.  

i've worn his dresses to many special occasions- clothes you can wear from your sweet 16 until the nursing home.  classic, beautiful, gorgeous.  so sad&#8230;.


----------



## ck21

Hot Cars is still leaning towards a power ranger, but he has a bin of costumes, so he could still change his mind.  I'm hoping to find a fun Halloween event for this upcoming weekend, as the weather is supposed to stay warm and Collin is at such a fun age!!

Do your neighbors "boo" each other?  In our neighborhood this amounts to anonymous bags of goodies.  We got 2 today, so we need to do some "booing" tomorrow!


----------



## ouija board

Tesi, what sad news! I have always loved seeing his clothes on the red carpet. I'm sure you have some wonderful memories wearing his dresses.

Ck, no, we don't do any booing around here (lot of empty nesters in our building), but it sounds like a fun tradition to start with lil OB! She is so excited about Halloween. She starts celebrating on Oct 1, thanks to her teacher last year who started talking about holidays at the beginning of whatever month they fell in.  So that's how I end up with a pumpkin the first week of October and a Christmas tree in the living room practically right after Thanksgiving. 

BTW, I'm watching Bizarre Foods on the Travel Channel, and the show is about the MN state fair.  I'm craving some sort of food item fried on a stick now.


----------



## Mindi B

Up early because Miss Olive HAD to do a yard patrol at 6 am.  
Did a weight-based workout with my yoga guy yesterday after having shirked weight training for a month.  Um, ow.  Well, my own fault--When I avoid the hard stuff it just comes back to bite me.  But I hate weight training.  Because hard.
Thinking of tesi today.


----------



## ck21

OB- making a costume this year?


----------



## ouija board

No sewing for me, this year. She's going as a ballerina, which means I can just use her ballet leotard and tutu. I wanted to do a Darth Vader costume (I even found a mask and light saber on sale at the Disney store!), but she said she wanted to be a My Little Pony. I have no clue how to even begin to make that costume! So we agreed on ballerina. Least amount of work for me and most comfortable option for her. 

Mindi, yoga with weights? Or weight training worked into the yoga routine? Lordy, I can barely do the positions with my own weight bearing down on my poor shaking arms, I can't imagine adding anymore weight! I am loving yoga now that I can actually do most of the positions without falling over.


----------



## tesi

So I'm back.   No Valium, just sucked it up.   Still something I dread though.  My next husband billy Joel helped me through.  (My current husband thinks it's hilarious I have a crush on a short fat bald man with chicklet teeth and alcohol issues).   Let me tell you a man who can play the piano makes me swoon.   
Hoping for boring results.  But nervous.  

I can't help but be worried about ldm and her dd.

And I have a confession.....  I bought an oscar dress last night.  Didn't need it, I don't need anything but some new white gap tank tops.   But I did it anyway.   What a gentleman and artist.   
I've worn his dresses to both happy and sad occasions.   Whenever I need to look like a lady.  When I want to look like a bad-*** biker I wear something else entirely.   

I remember the boo-ing in the neighborhood.   What a fun tradition.   Something multiple boos- which seems like fun but can get overwhelming.  I distinctly remember my daughters also "needing" to silly string the mailbox and door of the cutest boys in the neighborhood too for Halloween. They are both hedge fund guys now.   Where do the years go??????

Hugs to all.   My thoughts are with everyone for a happy and safe fall.   Xo


----------



## ck21

Test-for me it's a man and a guitar.  Gets me every time!

I'm also worried about LDM and dd.  Hope she can feel us thinking about her!


----------



## tesi

Unbelievably MRI results are in.  All normal.  4 hours from when I left the med center this morning.  I am so relieved and thankful and blessed.  My heart goes out to every woman who has ever fought or is fighting this battle.   The heavens just opened up and thunder is rolling in. I feel like it is my mom's joyous laughter and tears.  

Love to all.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Finally here, finally able to have a few minutes to myself, finally able to thank everyone for the positive thoughts, wishes and prayers.

First and most importantly send loving vibes to Tesi!! Thinking about you sweetie!

DD is recovering well but had to have two surgeries. Actually one, then what they called a follow up procedure but turned out to be just as long. She is doing much better as of yesterday. The emotional roller coaster has been simply awful. Dr's feel good about everything, clean removal of all things icky.
She may have one more "procedure" in a few weeks, we will know next week. We are all a bit exhausted but feeling guardedly optimistic. Is there such a word as guardedly?
We have had Braxton here quite a bit, he happens to be the best cure for all that ails. His silliness and giggles are just what we have needed! 

Today is my first day alone in two weeks, it feels so nice. Not trying to sound selfish but honestly I am in need of a day to just be.
Our oldest two DS's flew in for a dear neighbor's wedding. We have had an almost full home for the past five days. The wedding was in Santa Ynez at a beautiful vineyard estate. We were so sad DD was not able to attend but were happy to be able to at least spend some time with our DS's. The wedding was a four day event but we only went for two of the days. Quite something, beyond beautiful, elegantly rustic, amazing food and wine, etc...we were able to Skype the wedding for DD which was fun for her.
The neighbor who got married always thought he would marry our DD when they were growing up. He is ten years older than her but had a mad crush for years. We were thrilled when he met his now bride, now she and DD are fast friends, all very sweet. 

I haven't had a chance to catch up but look forward to doing so today...in between cleaning up my DS's rooms. How can these boys still be so messy? But worth all the mess to be able to spend five wonderful days with them. DD was equally thrilled to have her big brothers over and have them dote over her.
DH and I clearly recall their earlier years of constant squabbling, so refreshing to see genuine sibling love. I am sure they will squabble again but we all needed a nice peaceful visit!

Pumpkin bread is in the oven, gingersnap cookies are next. Cranberry meatballs are on the stove.
DD, DSIL and Braxton will be here for dinner. I will enjoy a few hours of quiet until then.

Love to all and MANY thanks for the love and caring support. Life is so full of ups and downs, being able to come here sure makes dealing with everything so much easier.

Now I just need a cute pic of Hot Cars in "one" of his Halloween costumes and my day will be just perfect


----------



## Luckydogmom

tesi said:


> Unbelievably MRI results are in.  All normal.  4 hours from when I left the med center this morning.  I am so relieved and thankful and blessed.  My heart goes out to every woman who has ever fought or is fighting this battle.   The heavens just opened up and thunder is rolling in. I feel like it is my mom's joyous laughter and tears.
> 
> Love to all.



HOORAY! HOORAY! HOORAY!!!! Kisses to you Tesi!!!!


----------



## tesi

Ldm-  so relieved to hear from you.  We all here were collectively holding our breath.   I'm sorry dd had to undergo so much surgery - so taxing both physically and emotionally.  I am keeping her in my thoughts and prayers every day.   The wedding and household chaos sound like a welcome reprieve from worrying.  And sweet little Braxton.  How yummy he is!   
Thank you so very much for checking in my dear one.  Enjoy some time in the kitchen and fussing over your babies.  The sweet simple pleasures of life that are more precious and dear than any treasure.  
Xoxo


----------



## Mindi B

Lots of happy news. 
tesi, what a fantastic result, and how extra-wonderful that they got the good news to you so quickly!  I have my checkup at the end of this month and do understand the sick anxiety it engenders. So glad this is over for you for a while now!  Celebrate!
And LDM, glad that all is going well, the doctors feel optimistic, and your DD is getting lots of love and support.  I bet your house smells wonderful with all those yummy things being prepared.  Of course you need some private down-time!  I hope you take all you need, even if it means getting away from the house for a while and doing something just for you.


----------



## ck21

Hooray!!  Good news on the MRI, and a return to near normal for LDM.  Makes me happy!

I'll get to work on that costume pic.  Costume day is Thursday at daycare.  I'll be sure to take some pictures!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

ouija board said:


> No sewing for me, this year. She's going as a ballerina, which means I can just use her ballet leotard and tutu. I wanted to do a Darth Vader costume (I even found a mask and light saber on sale at the Disney store!), but she said she wanted to be a My Little Pony. I have no clue how to even begin to make that costume! So we agreed on ballerina. Least amount of work for me and most comfortable option for her.
> 
> Mindi, yoga with weights? Or weight training worked into the yoga routine? Lordy, I can barely do the positions with my own weight bearing down on my poor shaking arms, I can't imagine adding anymore weight! I am loving yoga now that I can actually do most of the positions without falling over.




Sorry to insert myself in the conversation but I am sewing my little pony costumes . Lots of tutorials online.  Happy to send you pics if you'd like


----------



## India

tesi, hooray!  SO glad they got the results to you quickly!  Waiting is just the pits...

ldm, you've had one heck of a last 2 weeks.  I'm glad that your daughter is doing well and that the prognosis is optimistic.  How great for her to have you nearby to watch darling Braxton - a huge weight off her mind to know he is more than well-cared for and thriving.  Don't know how you managed the wedding and the boys home as well!  

MUCH to be grateful for on Chat today!!!


----------



## csshopper

tesi and ldm- just did a huge exhale! Thank you for posting!

The news tesi is wonderful and so happy you got the results so fast. Will you share a picture when you get your new dress? Wear it to celebrate good health for sure.

ldm- like so many others, every day I looked for a post and hoped the news when it came would be good. This is a community of caring. Sounds like it has been a scary time but with a positive outcome. You are a rock, steadfast in love and support. Your family is blessed.

When did Halloween get so huge? I was reading statistics the other day about money spent on all things ghoulish and it was staggering. I am resisting the mega bags of candy in the stores knowing we will not have trick or treaters in our over 55 community.....but, LOL, it would be a hoot if a few of the neighbors did dress up. The perverse part of me thinks of pulling the old witch costume out of the trunk in the garage and giving it a go. Can just imagine the phone calls, "Did you see what that crazy new lady who just moved in did??????":giggles:


----------



## tesi

css-   you go girl!!  i would welcome some fun-loving treat or treaters over 55!  over 75!  hell the older the better!  proves you are still young at heart.  
actually answering the door dressed up is just as much fun- i've done that once the kids decreed themselves old enough to go it alone.  

happy dances all round&#8230;.


----------



## ck21

CSS-- do it!!!!!


----------



## ck21

It's not a costume picture, but it is one of my favorites from the weekend!


----------



## chaneljewel

Ck, that picture made me smile!  Too cute!

Tesi and LDM, good news but prayers still coming your way!   You've both been through a lot.  Take care.

We have many, many trick or treaters...maybe 200 if the weather is nice.  I love it and sometimes dh and I just sit on the porch to give out our treats.  The little kids are so adorable.  I don't buy my candy until the last minute so I won't be so tempted to eat it.  Honestly, candy and acid reflux don't mix well.  If I eat a piece or two of really good dark chocolate then I'm usually ok, but when I eat the other candy, I just end up regretting it.   There are times when I crave a snickers or other bar, but just know it's not worth the aggravation.


----------



## ouija board

gottaluvmybags said:


> Sorry to insert myself in the conversation but I am sewing my little pony costumes . Lots of tutorials online.  Happy to send you pics if you'd like




Thank you for the offer!! I figured the Internet would be full of resources, but ignorance is often a good excuse to get out of doing stuff sometimes! I'm not a very good seamstress, so at the rate that I sew (and rip out and resew...and rip out and resew...), I usually have to start making her costume in July! So which ponies are you making?


----------



## ck21

We are also expecting a large number of trick or treaters.  Hoping the nice weather sticks around until then!!


----------



## ouija board

Tesi, thank goodness for FAST and normal results! 

LDM, so glad to see you back! You definitely need some "me" time after the last few weeks. Continuing to send vibes for DD's recovery after her multiple procedures. 

Csshopper, I think you should absolutely wear the witch costume to greet the trick or treaters! You'll introduce yourself to the neighborhood in a big way!


----------



## Luckydogmom

You have no idea how great it feels to be back, I love our chat family!!
I am always hesitant to post anything when my news isn't positive. I did start to write a few times but my emotions got the best of me and I found it to be too difficult. I apologize for not checking in, I have been far too emotional the past few weeks. 

CK, Darling photo. Hot Cars just gets more handsome every day

OB, ballerinas are always so precious. Simply beautiful and oh so comfy to wear while trick or treating!
I do hope Gottaluvmybags will post a picture of her handmade costume

CSS, dress up and take a pic please! I am a witch every year. I bought a beautiful witches costume in Salem years ago. I love wearing it and using my great witch laugh!

Tesi I am still celebrating your wonderful news!

I haven't read back yet, my day got away from me with laundry, cooking, returning phone calls, etc...
Boys rooms are back to normal, icky boys.
Tomorrow I hope to go to my favorite nursery to buy my paper white bulbs. Anyone else planting them for the holidays?

Tonight Braxton told me that my hair looks like a puppy....that's good right?
He also said my toes are ugly...not a good thing.

Xoxo


----------



## gottaluvmybags

ouija board said:


> Thank you for the offer!! I figured the Internet would be full of resources, but ignorance is often a good excuse to get out of doing stuff sometimes! I'm not a very good seamstress, so at the rate that I sew (and rip out and resew...and rip out and resew...), I usually have to start making her costume in July! So which ponies are you making?




I am a bit nutty so I am making several... My 6 yr old will be twilight sparkle, 3 yr old will be rainbow dash and yours truly will be princess celestia. It's so hot in LA that we normally do 2 costumes, ok more like my girls are silly and live costume changes.  I may end up doing only one set because I am really running behind, I started making them cloth dolls and all my free time has been all about dolls.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
&#128151;


----------



## Mindi B

gottluv, that doll is adorable!  Please, please, let us see the pony costumes when they are finished!
Hump day, people!


----------



## ouija board

What a beautiful doll! You are so talented! She looks much nicer than the multitude of cloth dolls that I have all over my house (with yarn hair that is falling out and cheap nylon dresses that are tearing&#8230;my daughter is rough on her dolls!). I can imagine how nice the pony costumes will turn out. 

LDM, I love bulbs this time of year! I have a red amaryllis and a paper white that I'm hoping will come back.


----------



## Luckydogmom

What a beautiful handmade doll! Can't wait to see the costumes

OB I also love amaryllis. My grandma used to give me one every Christmas. This reminds me to get one in her honor!

Happy Hump day Mindi! Or clean out the fridge day here...


----------



## tesi

gottaluv-  that doll is fabulous!!!

happy humpday-  for me its survey every window in the house before the pella man arrives.
then errands in the rain.  don't mind fall, but i like the crispy crunch of leaves, not the wet sodden slippery mess. oh well, happy nonetheless.

ldm-  we missed you so.


----------



## tesi

btw, where is bonnie?  anyone heard from her lately?  miss her silly self.


----------



## India

ck, the cutest little smile!  He's a winner!

ldm, you had every reason to be emotional and you can share it with us anytime you want.  I used to do paperwhites but then I discovered that I could buy them - so much easier.  I used to buy TONS at the LA wholesale flower market - maybe they don't do them anymore.  They smell SO delicious!  I plant lots and lots of amaryllis every fall - summer over the bulbs and then re-pot them - that is NEXT weekend's chore.  Most of them re-bloom - those that don't get pitched.  Over the years I've found my favorites - Christmas Gift, a VERY tall (needs to be staked in the pot) white single one, and Cherry Nymph, a double with the most enormous, multiple stalks and blooms.  White Nymph is spectacular - hard to find but worth it.  I've had less luck getting it to re-bloom but it's so gorgeous it doesn't matter.  I usually have amaryllis blooming from just before Christmas to almost Easter.  I adore them!

Oh you clever ladies who sew and make fabulous things!  When we lived in St Louis when my children were little, there were a lot of artists in my neighborhood that would make the most amazing costumes for their children: mine wore the kind that came in a box until they were so embarrassed that they started putting together their own, you know the kind, DD in DS's football uniform, ghosts etc.  My DD used to buy costumes for her boys but now they do their own, too.   But you ladies who sew...I'm in awe!

Just discovered yesterday that 60w tubular bulbs can no longer be manufactured and my local stores are sold out.  I need them for two lights over pictures!!!  Googled them and found some still for sale and TWENTY bulbs are coming my way!  This whole lightbulb thing is making me crazy...

Now I really HAVE TO IRON!  I've procrastinated as long as I can (and I can procrastinate a LONG time!).


----------



## Luckydogmom

Thanks gals, it's been tough and I hate to bother here too much. Your genuine support makes me realize that I should have just posted knowing that it is here that I receive the comfort that I have desperately needed.

I too have been worried about Bonnie. I will PM her 

India I am so excited to search for these amaryllis, they sound beautiful. I usually just buy whatever they have at Trader Joes, now I will hunt for the best. Thank you for the tips!

I am guilty of spending hours upon hours sewing Halloween costumes over the years. I think I might search for some old photos to share. Our kids decided upon what they wanted to be during the summer and we would make them then. It was kind of a fun summer project of messy chaos. 
I actually made a costume for me this year. This weekend we are attending a fundraiser. The theme is "1950's Prom". I sewed a fun prom dress out of left over fabric from DD's bedroom. (from years ago) 
It's a fun dress. I am going to buy some low kitten pumps today and hand paint flowers on them to match the dress. DH has promised to order a corsage for me, so sweet. He never went to his own HS prom so he is taking this seriously.


----------



## India

Oh ldm, you are the exact kind of clever, creative, skilled mother who has always intimidated me!  NOT gifts I have!  What a hoot about the prom!  Hope he gives you carnations - they were always the most popular in the 50's (and affordable).  I also remember "wrist corsages", but then I'm OLD!

Where amaryllis are concerned, bigger and more expensive bulbs are better.  Oh sure - that box at the grocery etc will give you a couple of blooms, but it's the big bulbs that give you bang for your buck.  If you don't have a local source for such, there are TONS available on the internet. 

Which reminds me, I need to go buy my annual purchase of 4-6 new bulbs SOON!


----------



## ouija board

India, that doesn't make you OLD! I remember wearing wrist corsages at my prom! Good tips on the bulbs. I have a few from the garden center that surprise me every year by reblooming. It's not so much the quality of the bulbs but rather my poor gardening skills that makes me assume they are dead every spring...then surprise!

If I start letting DD choose her Halloween costumes, I'll have to apprentice with Gottaluvbags to figure out how to make them! Or get over my cheap side and buy them already made. So far I've been able to steer her towards costumes that I know how to make. Or ones that look okay if made poorly (the pumpkin was one of those..looks great as long as I tucked under the bottom 6" and hem which couldn't be finished due to the fact that I calculated the opening to be exactly the same as the neck opening. Oops..her legs are tiny, but not that tiny!).


----------



## Mindi B

I think wrist corsages are the BEST!  Who wants a pinhole and green stains on one's best frock?  Wrist corsages, baybee!
Hey, guys, looks like I'm going with DH to Singapore next month.  Just for a few days, but it will be my first ever visit to Asia.  I am excited!  (But not about the flight. That might just do me in.)  I'm asking for info and advice for the trip and visit, if anybody has any. Have also asked in the Cafe thread, as lots of ladies there are based in or frequent visitors to that part of the world.  tPF is my travel guide!
Off to put my leg behind my head.  Which, I understand, would be frowned upon in Singapore.  Won't be doing that on Orchard Road.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Oh India, it is never my intention to intimidate. I just learned how to sew at a young age and sewed often because it was an inexpensive way to own lots of outfits!
Carnations are a great idea, I was kind of thinking about a huge China mum. Wrist corsages are still what all the girls love. Last year I made a few wreath wrist corsages for Kirby's dates. I strung baby roses together into a long strand, finished off with tiny satin ribbons. They looped the roses around their wrists, so dainty and simple.

OB the pumpkin costume sounds adorable, folded fabric and all!

Mindi I am so excited for you!! What a great trip, no matter how long. The cafe thread is the BEST for advise. They helped me plan almost my entire trip to Australia down to the tiniest of details...love those gals! I have not been lucky enough to visit Singapore but love many other areas in Asia. I hear the food is beyond amazing...pictures pretty please!

I bought my paper whites, 100 bulbs. I am going to make up several pots for gifts.
They are 1/2 price today at my nursery. I think there is free shipping today as well

I also found the shoes for my prom dress. Ended up getting two pair, one red and one white.
I may need to post a pic and have you all tell me which looks best. The dress is cabbage roses in pink and red on a white background, bottom of dress is rose pink silk with white polks dots and a trim of little white Pom poms.


----------



## Mindi B

Yes, PLEASE post a pic of the prom outfit, LDM!  That dress sounds totally delightful.


----------



## ouija board

MIDI, how exciting! I'd love to visit Singapore, if only based on the food that I see on food/travel shows! 

LDM, your wrist corsages sound so much more elegant than the "bouquet on a wrist" that I wore! Can't wait to see pictures of your dress. It sounds pretty!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Not the greatest photo but you can at least see the dress colors. Red or white pumps? Maybe pink bows on the red pumps? I am not afraid of color.


----------



## India

Just TOO cute, ldm!  I hope you didn't take my comment about being intimidated by those who are clever and can sew.  Of course you and others don't intend to intimidate -I'm just VERY jealous!  

Mindi, I'm also jealous of your trip with DH to Singapore.  I've always wanted to go and stay at Raffles but I understand I'm thinking of the Singapore of the 1920's and 30's, not today's world which is very shiny and new and a MAJOR world city.  What fun to try all the wonderful foods!  Yes, that long flight would have me a wreck just thinking about it.  Hope you're flying first class!


----------



## Mindi B

LDM, that is BEAUTIFUL!  I would say white pumps with perhaps some cabbage roses painted on, no bows.  That's just my take though, and what do I know?  (I never went to prom.)
India--Business class, so that should be okay.  Or as okay as it gets.  I haven't even figured out the "lose 12 hours/gain 12 hours" part yet, so I am far from knowing if/when/how much to try to sleep en route!  I need to pack everything for the week into carry-on size luggage, so that's the next challenge.


----------



## India

A week's worth of clothes in carry-on luggage?  Why?  I don't know about size restrictions for carry-on's to Asia, but when I've flown to London and Paris, I was limited to 12 pounds, including the weight of the bag - i.e., about enough for meds, jewelry, a change of underwear and socks, and a nightgown in case luggage got lost.  Why not just check a bag?


----------



## Luckydogmom

I looked up 50's shoes and many had embellishments on them. I am thinking about going with the white and maybe a fun silk cabbage rose?

No, I understand India. I feel the same way about people who are talented in math, so intimidated!


----------



## Mindi B

India, it's my DH.  He feels that waiting at a luggage carousel is a moral outrage.


----------



## ouija board

Luckydogmom said:


> I looked up 50's shoes and many had embellishments on them. I am thinking about going with the white and maybe a fun silk cabbage rose?




Sounds perfect with that dress! 

Mindi, one week of clothes in a carry on is doable...if you're going someplace familiar. A foreign country would be tough! At least it's probably still warm there, so no need for bulky sweaters or boots.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Thanks gals for the shoe advise!

Mindi, I think it's possible. Simple Black and white and a few scarves. Make sure you take comfy shoes!
You will want to shop while there...save some space!


----------



## tesi

ldm-  the dress is fab-  i love the idea of red shoes with pink roses and/or embellishments. 
over the top but it works&#8230;

mindi-  so excited for you.  i am in full agreement on the carry on only situation.  love the black/white  mixed in b/w/red patterns maybe in scarves/shoes/accessories.  ballet flats work for you?  they would mix nicely.


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, the dress is wonderful!  Love it!  I'd say red shoes too with embellishments.  It will pick up that color in the dress.
Mindi, what a fun time for you!  I always stress on packing as I want to take too much!   My ' just in case' stuff!
India, I'm going to have to look for those bulbs too.  What sites are your favorite for finding them?


----------



## csshopper

idm- LOL, when I first read that you had bought two pair of shoes, I interpreted it to mean you were going to wear one of each pair :upside-down: I think I need an early bed time tonight. I vote for white shoes with embellishments, flouncy red cabbage roses???  Your DD must have had a fabulous bedroom if this fabric was part of the decor!  White gardenias were often the wrist corsage for dances in my day. They seemed exotic in cold Ohio. 

mindi- Business Class is usually generous, the largest carry on that will fit plus a LARGE tote as your personal item. I carried a big tote last trip and had my purse tucked inside it so it didn't count as my second item, but I had the purse handy to use when we arrived and were out and about. Also think about layering clothing that can be shed on the plane, the flight attendants will hang anything you ask them to. Don't forget to pack your comfy socks to protect your feet. Have you told Miss Olive and Hen Hen that you're leaving????????

tesi, I've been wondering about Bonnie too.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you all for sharing my excitement and for the excellent packing advice! 
Thursday.
Huh.


----------



## Luckydogmom

CSS you are funny! However, knowing me and my crazy life I just might wear one of each by mistake!
I love the gardenia idea, they smell heavenly!

Thank you Tesi and Chanel . Well, red it is. DH made the final vote. The red ones are actually the perfect deep shade, hard to say no to them. But I will wear a double strand of white pearls, they belonged to my mom. She wore them through the 50's...if those pearls could talk!

Our heat is back, longing for Tesi's wet leaves...


----------



## Mindi B

Apparently, the airline on which we are flying to Singapore has a draconian carry-on allowance--one bag, weighing no more than 7 kg!  That is nutty--most carry-ons, EMPTY, weigh more than a pound, which means that full, that weight limit is pretty much impossible to obey if you want to bring, you know, clothing.  DH still refuses to check anything.  Apparently, he was traumatized by those old Samsonite commercials that showed a gorilla baggage-handler behind the scenes, abusing the suitcases.  So, we'll ship some stuff.  It adds cost and, for me, stress--more time when my "stuff" is far from my control--but it's easier than trying to pack a week's worth of clothing in a bag the size of a lunch box.  One of my DH's SHOES weighs more than freakin' 7kg, for pete's sake.
As others have observed, First-World Problems.


----------



## India

Mindi, I'm not surprised about the 7kg (15 lb) rule - very common on overseas flights.  They are more generous with the weight of checked luggage than domestic, but not on carry-on.  We discovered this when we were traveling to the UK and Paris multiple times when my husband was dying, so we do a lot of research and discovered that LLBean has the lightest weight carry-on out there - about 6 lbs empty.  We each got one and they're held up very, very well, even being squished into the tiny over-head compartments on the small planes that fly in and out of my town.  I like that they DO squish!

I can't go for the night with an rolling carryon!  What we think are necessitates must be VERY different!  I need multiple changes of clothes - don't want to wear the same things each day - multiple pairs of shoes, lots of undies, nightgown and robe that could go out of the room in case of fire or earthquake, slippers (I don't ever walk barefoot on hotel carpet), and my down pillow - I take it EVERYWHERE, including when I was in the hospital.  And of course, for me, my carryon is filled with all the forty thousand meds I must take daily, my nebulizer, my iPad, a change of undies and a nightgown, and a book.

Perhaps DH would compromise and allow ONE bag to be checked for you both.  If you own expensive luggage, maybe buy one that is inexpensive so if it is damaged, it's no big deal.  I'd be very nervous about shipping clothes ahead - they're going to have to clear customs and that can take forever - with my luck, they'd still be stuck in customs when I left!  

I think I was ruined for traveling light when two large cases were allowed free, and when we had a Suburban for car travel - one could have taken the grand piano in that.  I HATE getting someplace and not having the right clothes.  I'm not easy to fit and I don't spend a lot on clothes so a shopping spree is not for me.

I really have liked any luggage I've gotten from LLBean, and I love my Samsonite Spinner - light and SO easy to maneuver.  I've had it now for nearly 6 years and it looks like new - not expensive, either.  I would never buy expensive luggage unless I had the private Gulfstream to go with it!


----------



## Mindi B

We'll use a luggage-sending service, India, which handles all the customs stuff and follows the luggage on its journey.  We've used them many times before and they're good--the bag gets where it's going!  Otherwise I'd freak over the whole process--er, even more than I'm already freaking.


----------



## India

I lead a sheltered life - had no idea there was such a thing as a luggage shipping service!  Googled and discovered that there are several.  Think I'll stick with checked luggage - lots more affordable for me, but I can see the convenience of this.

I think your trip is going to be fabulous, Mindi!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi I am so glad you mentioned the luggage service, I am keeping that in mind for future travel.

India, I pack like you! I also bring a small cozy blanket with me. I love have my creature comforts. When we used to travel to Mexico often I even brought my own coffee maker. On our trip to Hong Kong last summer they were VERY strict about carry on weight. I ended up wearing my rain coat through check in with my pockets stuffed to the brim with the treasures that we bought. I looked ridiculous, but it worked.

I had Braxton today. He swept up leaves for about an hour, his choice of activity! For a treat I took him to Target and he picked out "Frozen" slippers. They are the bird ones. He would not take them off all afternoon, so cute!
I love the fact that this Disney movie appeals to girls and boys!

Every evening groups of kids practice soccer or football across the street from us at the park. We have always been the "emergency" house for some unknown reason. This evening I was walking Lucky and a little boy came up to me and said "Hi Mrs.----- I might have a nose bleed during practice so I will come over and see you if I do". Then he ran off. I have no idea who this darling little scruffy boy is but I am kind of hoping he gets a nose bleed so I can help him! I think I am officially crazy! I have tissues waiting by the front door...


----------



## tesi

ldm-  how adorable-  i might have a nose bleed&#8230;.what a prepared little guy. kids do say the darndest things don't they?


----------



## Luckydogmom

Yes Tesi, they do! No nose bleed to report, oh well.

Previously I wrote about Braxton's new slippers. I meant to say they are the snowman ones that look like birds...Olaf. I am an old Gramsie and often forget to proof prior to posting!

Happy almost Friday...


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> I think wrist corsages are the BEST!  Who wants a pinhole and green stains on one's best frock?  Wrist corsages, baybee!
> Hey, guys, looks like I'm going with DH to Singapore next month.  Just for a few days, but it will be my first ever visit to Asia.  I am excited!  (But not about the flight. That might just do me in.)  I'm asking for info and advice for the trip and visit, if anybody has any. Have also asked in the Cafe thread, as lots of ladies there are based in or frequent visitors to that part of the world.  tPF is my travel guide!
> Off to put my leg behind my head.  Which, I understand, would be frowned upon in Singapore.  Won't be doing that on Orchard Road.



Mindi, I had a very difficult time when I went to Asia with the time change. What ended up helping me the most is an hour long massage and facial. I was staying at the Intercontinental. Hopefully your hotel will have spa services. I've never been to Singapore, though. Safe travels.


----------



## ck21

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Mindi B

And happy Friday to you, ck!
EB, I am sort of resigned to being semi-comatose for most of the trip.  Crazy, that time change.  Does anybody know if melatonin helps at all, as it claims to?


----------



## Mindi B

Just got a weird phone call that opened with, "Hello!  This is a message intended to contact you!"  What?  A MESSAGE?  Intended to CONTACT me?  What will those kids think of next?!  The odd phrasing may be in part due to the fact that the caller was clearly a non-native English speaker--which indicates the happy news that now even nuisance calls are being outsourced.  Whee.


----------



## ck21

When I went to India, I swear that light exercise helped me adjust.


----------



## Mindi B

How light, ck?  You didn't run a 5K there, didja?  I might manage some in-room yoga, maybe. . . .


----------



## Luckydogmom

Light exercise = shopping and eating yummy food


----------



## ck21

I ran a mile ( just one!) each day.  I think yoga counts ( or eating and shopping!!).


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, I don't know how well melatonin helps with jet lag, but I know it helps with insomnia. I'm sure yoga does as well, but I prefer LDM's exercise regimen! I hope you have fun and eat lots of good food!


----------



## ck21

Beautiful day here!!  Days like this are why one lives here!  Football, a local trick or treating event and then a hay ride/pumpkin patch!

Life is grand!


----------



## Luckydogmom

CK, If my DD read your post she would move to your town tomorrow! Football and fall are her two fav's.
I bet Hot Cars will be exhausted tonight, what a wonderful day..have fun!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Just a little Prom update...
We had a wonderful night supporting a very important cause. My DH loved getting dressed up, this made it all the more fun. I asked my dad to come over before we left to take some pictures. It was heartbreaking for me, he started to cry when he saw me all dressed up. He said I looked exactly like my mom we both had a good weepy cry. 

I hope everyone is having a nice relaxing weekend!


----------



## ouija board

LDM, sounds like a really lovely evening! 

Ck, football and fall are big in this household too! Just wish we had more of a fall, but I'll take any 60 deg days that I can get. It's almost Halloween and we still have 80-90 degree days!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ouija board said:


> LDM, sounds like a really lovely evening!
> 
> Ck, football and fall are big in this household too! Just wish we had more of a fall, but I'll take any 60 deg days that I can get. It's almost Halloween and we still have 80-90 degree days!



I couldn't agree more OB, wouldn't some crisp fall weather be wonderful? I am longing for sweaters and boots!


----------



## tesi

ldm-  prom sounds wonderful-  what a sweet moment with dd.

hope everyone had a good weekend.  no drama here, except for leaky faucets (inside and out)  and a leak in the roof that will hopefully get diagnosed tomorrow&#8230;.
i spent five, count them, five hours getting a roofer to come.  called so many it was ridiculous-  people were booked weeks out, or didn't answer, disconnected phones,  creepy-sounding, the whole gamut of insanity.  i'm hopeful but not positive.

happy beginning of week&#8230;.what gorgeous weather this weekend.  magnificent, crisp, gorgeous skies...


----------



## nycmom

tesiwords can't even begin to express how happy i was to read your news, and especially that you got the results so quickly! such a relief! i am simply overjoyed! 

ck21thank you so much for sharing those gorgeous photos, he has the best smile!!!

ouja boardlove the ballerina costume! my dd did that a few years ago and it was the easiest halloween ever

csshopperthat witch idea is hilarious, you would definitely be the talk of the new neighborhood

gottaluvmybagswow i am impressed, sewing multiple little ponies! even with tutorials and remedial help i couldn't even attempt to do that

chaneljewel i so know what you mean about temptation, every year i try to buy the candy i don't really like but i somehow still end up snacking on leftovers 

indiai still can't get used to paying for luggage (i mean, not the luggage itself, but its transportation)! 

mind bsingapore, how awesome, i have always wanted to go, i can't wait to hear all about it! and thanks for the samsonite gorilla blast from the past, so funny

etoupebirkini was thinking about you today  also i sent you something to an email address i had for you, but i don't know if you ever received it? i realize now it might not be an account you check for email! 

luckydogmomgorgeous prom dress, i am so glad you had a good time. your dd is never far from my thoughts

all is okay here, just much more demanding than i expected. i somehow didn't anticipate what would happen after my mother died, i thought i would actually have time to grieve and process everything, but it hasn't been that way at all. i had taken two weeks off of work and the beginning of the school year is the busiest time for me so getting back has been stressful. there is also so much to do with my stepfather and the apartments and insurance, estate stuff, etc. i have been very overwhelmed. i just have to keep reminding myself its temporary. i think i would have been okay if i expected it but I really didn't, i guess i was naive. i'm not sure i've even started mourning yet. but the other day i was in the shower, a rare moment of quiet (ha!) when i thought about that awful night and how alone i felt until i started reading this thread. i know i haven't been here long and don't post often but again i just need to let all of you know i will never, ever forget the kindness you have shown me and hope you know how much its meant


----------



## ck21

Y'all can come visit me for sweater and boots weather!  Today was mid 60's and sunny.  I took hot cars to a "harvest festival".  He loved the corn pit!!


----------



## ck21

Nycmom--


----------



## Mindi B

nycmom, sounds like a perfect storm of responsibilities.  Your attitude is just right--it isn't forever, and you will push through it all.  Stop in here when you can for some Chat support!  

ck, your cheerful posts and busy, productive life make me happy vicariously!  (But I probably won't fly to Vancouver to run a race.  You inspire me, but I haven't completely lost my mind. )  

Monday.  Meh.


----------



## tesi

Nycmom-  please know you are always in my thoughts.  I understand all too well how difficult this time can be.  At some point you will smile rather than cry when you remember little moments.  But every girl always misses her mom, that never goes away.  But life is not just the here and now, it's a colorful composition of all the events, all the memories, happy and sad.  And there's still so much to add....
Because I adore art so much I like to think of my life as a painting in progress, and someday when I'm really old and ready to go I will laugh, kiss my daughters, and say what I have created is a masterpiece and complete.  

Happy Monday kids-


----------



## Mindi B

What a beautiful analogy, tesi!  But I'm afraid my life is more like one of those dry-pasta-glued-to-cardboard creations we made in 2nd grade. . . and I need more fusilli.


----------



## tesi

mindi- i'm tossing the fusilli from here across the water.  duck, i've got a lousy arm!


----------



## Luckydogmom

NYCmom, Tesi captured this time in your life perfectly. As you continue to experience those roller coaster emotions, know we are here for you...always. Remember to take care of you, rest and take time for yourself. So many details to tend to can fill your mind to capacity, when this happens just remember to take deep breaths, go for a walk, take a hot bubble bath, read a fun magazine, watch a Hallmark movie or do anything that allows YOU to escape for a bit. Even if the escapes are small they honestly help. XOXO to you!!!!

Mindi I am also tossing some pasta your way. Angel hair pasta from me....

Tesi, how goes the roof repairman search? I hope you find a great looking, smelling, articulate and talented guy for the job!

CK what is a corn pit? It sounds like something I would love! I may need to mail all of my boots and sweaters to you...way to warm here.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> What a beautiful analogy, tesi!  But I'm afraid my life is more like one of those dry-pasta-glued-to-cardboard creations we made in 2nd grade. . . and I need more fusilli.




Mindi, a big box of farfalle pasta coming from me! Every gal needs bow shaped ruffly edged pasta for her masterpiece! 

Nycmom, good to see you here!


----------



## Mindi B

Pasta party at my house!


----------



## tesi

found someone-  but looks like a birkin worth of repairs.  re-soldering some copper flashing and replacement of a big patch that is highly exposed to northeast winds off the sea.
better than a whole new roof, which hubby thinks will be about 75-100k once we do it.  bleh.
one guy was a moron- insisted on climbing through window on my 3rd floor rather than putting up a ladder.  he wanted to replace a dozen shingles-  and thats it.
smart guy took pix and explained it all-  we strongly suspected the flashing around a large cupola was the issue.  we weren't  wrong.  and one has to be extremely careful soldering on a cedar roof-hence the need for a big patching.  
such is life- a little rain must fall.  just not in my house, please.

also dopey guy seemed to enjoy some nude oil paintings way too much!  what a creep&#8230;..


----------



## ck21

LDM- a corn out is literally a big pit (similar to a swimming pool) filled with uncooked corn.  Kids have a ball running and playing in it.  It's also exhausting to try and move through corn.  I'll find a picture.

Love the life as a painting analogy.  I hope my finished product is colorful!!


----------



## ck21

Corn pit!


----------



## tesi

ck-  hot cars-  cutest little guy ever!!!!


----------



## csshopper

ck- Hot Cars ALWAYS makes me smile. Corn pit looks like a huge calorie burner, maybe Spas should install them? Yep. that's a corny idea......

Roofs are issues everywhere it seems. We had to repair the one we left last month and the one on this house needed repairs before we moved in. One was metal, one tile. 

mindi- another handful of pasta coming at you. You are too funny!

tesi- wonderful art analogy. I think of Chat as art, a mosaic of  many different pieces (ages, locations, backgrounds etc) that come together to form a beautiful whole. 

nycmom-many vibes for your continued healing.

ldm-  did they play the "oldies" for dancing at the Prom? That sounded like so much fun. Hope DD is doing well.


----------



## ouija board

I love the corn pit! What kid wouldn't love rolling around in there! And so much easier to clean up after than a sand box.

Tesi, sorry to hear about the Birkin worth of repairs, but at least it sounds like you found someone who knows what he's doing. That usually ends up being cheaper than finding el cheapo guy who flubs up the first and second attempts to repair the darned thing.

I just had a beautiful set of art glass installed on the wall in our dining room. We've only lived here seven yearsjust now getting around to decorating the walls! At least I've had my scarf display kit on one wall to give the place some color, plus two years' worth of preschool art taped to empty wall space


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> LDM- a corn out is literally a big pit (similar to a swimming pool) filled with uncooked corn.  Kids have a ball running and playing in it.  It's also exhausting to try and move through corn.  I'll find a picture.
> 
> Love the life as a painting analogy.  I hope my finished product is colorful!!



I am laughing CK...prior to seeing that oh so adorable picture of Hot Cars I honestly thought you meant uncooked corn ON THE COB! I was thinking to myself how uncomfortable it must be to roll around in but thought that it may be a town tradition of some type! Ha Ha, still laughing here! 
Now I get it...uncooked corn OFF THE COB!


----------



## ck21

Css--yes, a corny idea!!  You always make me smile!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

CSS, I love your Chat analogy!
Yes, there was a great 50's band at the event. We were so excited to dance after dinner but then a funny thing happened. An older couple started dancing....a full dance routine!! They danced all over the entire dance floor making it impossible for others to dance. They were so serious, didn't smile, just concentrated on their dance...even counting steps at times. Then even weirder...their 20 something son joined them on the dance floor and all three danced...a routine for three!! DH and I were horrible, we got the giggles, even had to walk out of the ballroom so no one would see us being somewhat disrespectful.
But honestly, no one else danced but them, it was so so odd! We laughed and imitated their smooth daning moves several times yesterday while doing yard work. Turns out the man is some famous surgeon. All three started taking dance lessons together about a year ago and take it very seriously, obviously. But honestly it was so odd, like out of a Steve Martin movie odd!

Tesi, ugh to your roof repairs! So sorry, and ick to the creepy guy who liked your paintings! I hope the repairs go well, you do get some weather out there!

OB you art glass sounds beautiful, no ball playing in your dining room 
Is little OB getting excited for Halloween?

DD had a Dr, appointment this afternoon so I watched Braxton. He wanted to watch a movie, in the dark, in DS2's bedroom. I thought it was odd but I let him. Then he told me to go out of the room and close the door. I know better than to obey a 2 1/2 year old and went around to the other side of the room that wraps around. DS2's Nick name is Bear. When he was home last weekend I placed a big glass canister of gummy bears on his dresser. Sure enough, Braxton was stacking pillows to get up and reach the gummy bears...little smarty pants. He was not happy with me when I stopped his adventure, we had to settle on five gummy bears, all green. It's amazing to me that he planned the bear snatching event in such detail, poor DD!!

Mindi count me in for the pasta party...woo hoo!


----------



## ouija board

Oh LilOB is counting down the days till Halliween! Almost as big a deal as Christmas...FREE CANDY and it's just handed to me, no strings attached!! How funny about Braxton's scheme to get the gummy bears! DD fooled me the first couple of times she tried to pull a stunt like that, but now I'm onto her..can't get anything past me :ninja: except if I doze off in the afternoons..then the pantry is a free for all!

I hope DD's doctor appt went well..


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, that is so funny about Braxton planning his gummy bear escape...kids are way smarter than we think!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh my gosh, that little stinker, Braxton!  Such a funny combination of artlessness ("leave the room and close the door, Gramsie") and guile!
tesi, I meant to mention my sympathy for your roof issues.  Sounds like you came up with a good contractor, fortunately, and you are wise to listen to your instincts about the creepy factor.  
css, OB, LDM, nycmom, everybody--Good morning!


----------



## tesi

Smelly morning-breath smooches for all.    Waiting for fedex man- hopefully doesn't screw up my to do list.   Why is it some companies insist on a direct signature?  Even when it's not big money.   So silly.  
Dh says just send it to my office.  Um, no.   

Ob- the glass art installation sounds fab!  I adore colorful glass.  And preschool art is the best. Miss those days.  

Ldm- Braxton is a smart little cookie!  I know what I do for gummies.  Continued thoughts for dd

Xo


----------



## ck21

Good morning, sunshines!!


----------



## TheSunIsShining

xxx- not permitted


----------



## India

Oh, so much to comment on and so little energy!

tesi, glad you found a contractor that you like.  My roofer and my insurance company are still "negotiating".  I don't want this done until at least mid-Nov so I'm not getting aggravated just yet.

LDM, that is hysterical about the GummiBears!  What a little stinker!  It's usually the girls who are sneaky like that.  Good thing the boy is adorable!

Nasty bit of news here.  The weekend of the big dog show, my asthma flared up and that caused chronic infection to flare up as well.  Emailed pulmonologist and he sent in a prescription.  It was for Levaquin.  I was a bit surprised as a couple of years ago, I had some tightness in my knees while on it - it's a black box drug as it can cause severe tendonitis and even torn tendons and ligaments.  But I trust this man and figured that he didn't want to give me my usual as we worry about it losing effectiveness.  I took it for 10 days.  Last Mon, I woke up with lots of pain in both upper arms and right shoulder.  On Sat while at the gym, I had upped the resistance on one of my machines - seemed a bit late and a bit sorer than I expected.  I asked the two exercise physiologists about this on Tues - reminded them I was just finishing Levaquin and they said they thought it was the higher resistance.  I didn't work out again until Sat - pain had not gone away and that seemed a bit odd.  By the rest of the weekend, pain had gotten much worse and I could barely lift my right arm.  By last night, I was suspicious and I now think I have Levaquin tendonitis.  After much Googling, it appears that no one really knows how to treat it - it can take 4-6 months to go away and sometimes it does not EVER go away.  Yikes!  Talked to guys at rehab this AM - they were clueless but suggested that I do a very limited workout and skip the gym.  I'm trying to get in to see my doctor tomorrow - he only sees patients 1/2 day a a week as he is teaching and doing research.  It's very discouraging as this entire class of drugs is all I have left orally and it all can cause these problems.  If I can't workout for 4-6 months, my pulmonary function will plummet and I'll be in big trouble.  But if I do, I could actually tear a tendon or ligament.  Talk about Catch 22!  Having health problems in old age is just the pits...

One piece of good news!  I have a 3rd Gen iPad - 16 GB, wifi-only.  It's now a bit more than 2 1/2 yrs old.  It works fine but one of these days, the battery will start to fail and I'll need a new one.  The new iPadAir 2 just came out last week.  I Googled and discovered that there are now buy-back programs for nearly all Apple products.  The price given is all over the place.  BestBuy has the best deal right now - good this week for sure - perhaps longer.  They are guaranteeing a minimum of $200 for any iPad 2 or above!  If one has a larger HD or cellular capacity, it may be more.  

So, this AM, I backed-up my iPad to my computer and then, using iTunes, did a complete Restore, so it was back to the way it was when it came out of the box, only with updated OS software, and all my data was gone (you must do this and you must first turn off "Find my iPad").  Off I went to BestBuy and left a few minutes later with my new iPad.  I then went to the nearby Apple store and had them help me set it up and bought AppleCare+ - very nice of them to do this for an iPad bought elsewhere!  

If any of you are thinking about getting a new iPad in the next year or so, this might be worth doing.  I figured my iPad was never going to ever be worth this much again.  I also traded-in my iPhone 5 when the new iPhone 6 came out - Apple gave me a bit over $200 - enough to cover my cost of the new phone!  

All you are buying fabulous new clothes and Hermes things, and I'm over-the-moon over electronics!  I'm such a nerd....


----------



## csshopper

India- oh, I hope you are not plagued by tendonitis! Wishing you the best outcome in all respects, good breathing, the ability to continue working out, and a lessened need for the strong oral meds. You are in my thoughts!

Thank you for the good information on the iPad program. I'm in awe you could get it prepped to turn it in. 

My Macbook, on which I'm typing, sits on a desk that looks out into a Magnolia tree with a hummingbird bird feeder suspended from a branch in my sight line. I heard this chittering ruckus they sometimes make and have been watching a food fight. Silly birds, the feeder was just refilled by DH and there is plenty to go around. One greedy one finally muscled in and sat down to feast, that's rare they usually hover.


----------



## chaneljewel

India, do take care.  I'm so sorry this has happened to you...hopefully it will be better than you think.


----------



## Mindi B

India, those tendonitis issues with certain drugs (Cipro is another one) are insidious.  And doctors, by and large, DON'T seem too well-versed on these side effects.  I had one MD tell me that the deep muscle pain I had after Cipro couldn't be related because I had finished the drug a week earlier.  Huh?  Had he ever read the drug information sheet?  The Physicians' Desk Reference?  The Internet?  Good that you are such a firm advocate for yourself; it's necessary.  Sending good thoughts your way; keep us posted, please!
css, hummingbirds are such remarkable little creatures.  We don't have them here, sadly.
OB, we want pics of your art glass wall!  That sounds gorgeous.  
Well, hump day again!  Up and over, Peeps!


----------



## Luckydogmom

India, sending you huge vibes for a quick recovery from your all of this! I hope ot isnt tendonisius. What an awful side affect, I can't believe this catch 22 that you are dealing with. I hope you are able to see your doctor today and of not, a possible second opinion may be helpful?? I often worry when the side affects from something that is given to help can, at times, make things worse. Hugs to you, I am so sorry you are going through this!
That is good news about your iPad! Maybe you should start a little business helping people through the process of transferring data, etc...you sound like a pro!

CSS, I also adore watching humming birds! It amazes me how they zoom about so quickly then appear to freeze mid flight!

Are you all packed Mindi?

Off to see my handsome dentist this morning.


----------



## tesi

india-  my thoughts are with you for a quick recovery-  i cannot even begin to imagine how frustrating dealing with chronic health issues can be.  and the fact that the treatment can be worse than the cure is frightening.  i imagine continuing a light workout will be possible, just not yet.  xo

did someone say handsome dentist???  had one years and years ago.  such a cool cat- big fluffy dark curls, nice mustache, drove a corvette (it was the 80's and long island) &#8230;.even dh thought he was fab!  then we moved&#8230;..alas current dentist is just meh.


----------



## India

Doctor worked me in late this afternoon.  He's wonderful - the women who work there and answer phones etc are dumb as a bag of hair, and it takes abruptness, bordering on rudeness to get them to do anything.  I know that he will not be able to help me, but we do need to discuss what antibiotics I will now have to take when I get sick (which I do every couple of months), and hopefully refer me to the right orthopod to help me - don't know if a sports med specialist might be best, but I need his guidance on this.  It's just such a double-edged sword...it's very discouraging.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Tesi, what a dreamy dentist you had! Mine has dark hair, beautiful green eyes. It does make going to the dentist not quite so unpleasant. DH doesn't see the handsome factor, or doesn't admit it


----------



## Mindi B

India said:


> Doctor worked me in late this afternoon.  He's wonderful - the women who work there and answer phones etc are *dumb as a bag of hair*, and it takes abruptness, bordering on rudeness to get them to do anything.  I know that he will not be able to help me, but we do need to discuss what antibiotics I will now have to take when I get sick (which I do every couple of months), and hopefully refer me to the right orthopod to help me - don't know if a sports med specialist might be best, but I need his guidance on this.  It's just such a double-edged sword...it's very discouraging.



 Love this.  Must use it.
Glad your doctor got you in, India.  My DM is allergic to a bunch of the newer antibiotics and also has chronic health issues that necessitate frequent use of antibiotics--it is a colossal pain in the neck and a constant concern.  Hopefully a little rest will let your tendons recover promptly; fingers crossed!


----------



## ck21

Love that too!!  What a fun expression!!

Good week, happy day.  Hoping for more of the same!!

2 weeks until Disney!!


----------



## ouija board

Disney! How fun, Ck! When we go sometime next year, I'll definitely need to hit you up for tips.


----------



## chaneljewel

Disney!   Love the place!  Bet you're so excited!


----------



## Luckydogmom

India, just checking in, how did you dr appt go? Positive thoughts going out to you 

CK, woo hoo, the countdown begins, so much fun!

Next wee I am escaping with DH on on business trip. Nothing like Disneyland but it will be nice to get away for a few days! Now I have a craving for that magical kingdom...ahhhhh, nothing better!

Our painter called yesterday to let me know that he had on opening for a project I have been wanting to take care of here. Ugh, the mess begins in a few minutes. We are having our kitchen cabinets painted.
I am already looking forward to putting things back into place, I live in my kitchen. 
I am going with fresh white, white, white. Now I need to pick out lighting for the island, any fun suggestions? Counters are granit, dark speckled black, white and very dark green. I can't seem to find the lighting that feels "just right".

Happy Thursday to all...


----------



## ouija board

LDM, what sort of look are you going for in your kitchen? Country, contemporary, clean/minimal? With white cabinets and dark countertops, you could add a bit of color with glass pendant lights. Hope the painting doesn't get too messy or take too long! I know how that goes...I'm still scraping drips of paint off my tile floor from our kitchen project that took for-freaking-EVER.


----------



## Luckydogmom

OB, I didn't sleep at all last night. I was planning on doing all of this in January, kind of a quiet month.
I love my painter and he is always so busy so I said yes without really thinking. We host Thanksgiving so it had better be finished! Our home is traditional, brick, white with black. However, totally eclectic inside.
We have of a MacKenzie Childs look, rather funky. Our kitchen is big so I am looking for larger pendant lighting, maybe three? Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## csshopper

Luckydogmom said:


> OB, I didn't sleep at all last night. I was planning on doing all of this in January, kind of a quiet month.
> I love my painter and he is always so busy so I said yes without really thinking. We host Thanksgiving so it had better be finished! Our home is traditional, brick, white with black. However, totally eclectic inside.
> We have of a MacKenzie Childs look, rather funky. Our kitchen is big so I am looking for larger pendant lighting, maybe three? Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!



ldm-check out lumens.com Under the ceiling lights tab, click on linear suspension and you will have all kinds of wonderful choices. They have pendants also, but you may find a look you like with the linear choices. (Mods, I have no connection with this company other than being a repeat customer.)


----------



## ck21

Good luck with the remodel, LDM.  I wonder if etsy might have some blown glass pendant lamp shades?


----------



## ck21

https://www.etsy.com/listing/155455560/hand-blown-glass-hanging-light-pendant?ref=related-0

LDM--This artist has some beautiful shades and might be able to work with you on making a set...?


----------



## chaneljewel

ck21 said:


> https://www.etsy.com/listing/155455560/hand-blown-glass-hanging-light-pendant?ref=related-0
> 
> LDM--This artist has some beautiful shades and might be able to work with you on making a set...?



Those are beautiful, ck!


----------



## chaneljewel

Our trick or treat is tonight so I'm sitting here giving out goodies to the goblins.  Our two local high schools have their big rival game tomorrow night so...also our local University has a big football game Saturdqy and people will be coming to town for it...they just want the kids to be safe.
So may adorable costumes!   But the babies?   Seriously, a 3 or 4 month getting candy?   Mom and Dad, I know it's for you!


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> https://www.etsy.com/listing/155455560/hand-blown-glass-hanging-light-pendant?ref=related-0
> 
> LDM--This artist has some beautiful shades and might be able to work with you on making a set...?




That's kind of what I was thinking about. Maybe three pendants in free form shape (rather than the typical fluted pendant) over the counter?


----------



## ouija board

Chanel, of course the candy is for the parents, lol! The 3 mo old is just there to lend credibility to an adult not in costume asking for free candy! Have fun tonight! Good idea on the part of the neighborhood to do trick or treating tonight.


----------



## ck21

What a fun night, Chanel! 

I am looking forward to seeing all of the kids and costumes tomorrow!!


----------



## Mindi B

HAPPY HALLOWEEN, Peeps!


----------



## csshopper

First scare of the day, looking in the mirror this morning. 

Hope you all have a day of all treats and no tricks!artyhat:


----------



## lulilu

Home today.  While waiting for a ride to get my car at repair shop, going to walk to the elementary school (5 doors away) to watch the GDs in the Halloween parade around the school.  The teachers dress up too, and the school has dozens of scarecrows made by families last Friday night.  Cute tradition.


----------



## Mindi B

csshopper said:


> First scare of the day, looking in the mirror this morning.
> 
> Hope you all have a day of all treats and no tricks!artyhat:



Oh, dang, tell me about it.


----------



## ck21

Happy Halloween!  

Working from home.  Excited for tonight!


----------



## ck21

Ps..if you're familiar with Fairbault Woolen Mills, you may be interested in their collaboration with Target.

I've seen it, and I'm giddy.  Online only beginning on Sunday.


----------



## Mindi B

Ooooh, that IS exciting, ck!  Will have to check it out!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Happy Halloween &#127875;XOXO


----------



## tesi

happy halloween kids!   hope its rain-free and fun.  i've sampled already&#8230;.btw soft sweet tarts are fabulous.


----------



## Luckydogmom

OB and CK, Thank you, thank you for the great ideas! I LOVE those pendants, kind of what I have in mind! I have sent the gal  message asking how big they can be made. Our island is on the larger size.
I would love them in multi colors I also adore that site for lights OB, very dangerous! I found one that I love but they only had one. I have now spent to many hours looking through their amazing choices!  I couldn't sleep last night for all sorts of reasons and kept trying to imaging the different possibilities for lighting. Poor DH, he could care less, just wants a decision to be made so I will quit asking his opinion.

I hope everyone has a happy and safe Halloween!


----------



## Luckydogmom

lulilu said:


> Home today.  While waiting for a ride to get my car at repair shop, going to walk to the elementary school (5 doors away) to watch the GDs in the Halloween parade around the school.  The teachers dress up too, and the school has dozens of scarecrows made by families last Friday night.  Cute tradition.



Oh how fun, I dearly miss those Halloween parades, have fun!!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Tesi those are DH's favorite!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

csshopper said:


> ldm-check out lumens.com Under the ceiling lights tab, click on linear suspension and you will have all kinds of wonderful choices. They have pendants also, but you may find a look you like with the linear choices. (Mods, I have no connection with this company other than being a repeat customer.)



Thank you, thank you! I love this site! I had not heard of this, what a great resource.  I have printed out several for DH to look at, hope to decide on something soon.


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, did you make your Halloween display?  It's fabulous!  Love it!  

Our trick or treat was fun!   So many cute, cute costumes.   One interesting thing did happen though.  T or t was really over but my lights were on and music still playing when the doorbell rang.  There were about six kids on my porch demanding!!! Candy!  I gave them candy then saw the dad on my sidewalk drinking a beer.  The kids were very dirty and smelly although they had costumes on.  I actually wanted to give them the entire left over stash of candy as thought they might need it for dinner.   Maybe not, but just my first impression.   The Dad did say thank you in a mumbled voice.  I guess you really never know how others live.


----------



## tesi

ldm-  just as a thought&#8230;.i have used 1stdibs.com  for vintage lighting on my florida project.
they have some really fabulous pieces- not just lighting but everything-furnishings to purses. 
purchased a sideboard and dining table for dd's nyc apartment there-  she's a mid-century modern girl.  (isn't everyone from that generation?)  

chanel-  i would imagine those little ones at your door were most in need of a little happy encouragement&#8230;..children are such victims of circumstance, and it can be so difficult to overcome obstacles&#8230;

love to all..


----------



## India

Well, it's 7pm and I've had exactly 2 t or t children!  It's cold and no one is out at all!  Gads - I wouldn't have been able to keep my children home, even when young.  Parents are SO protective these days.  We're a very small 6th class city - really just a subdivision.  We publish a neighborhood directory so we know who everyone is.  I don't get it.

After 8, the cars full of children from other neighborhoods will start coming with their pillowcases already full of candy.  Last year one child said his mom said that was his school lunch dessert for the year!

As an old woman living alone, I turn off my porch light at 8pm and draw the blinds and no longer open the door.  I enjoy seeing neighborhood children, but not those just out going from neighborhood to neighborhood.

Guess next year I won't bother to buy candy or turn on the porch light at all.  Kind of sad...


----------



## lulilu

Luckydogmom said:


> Oh how fun, I dearly miss those Halloween parades, have fun!!!



It was fun.  Hard to believe that this tradition has been going on at least since my oldest son was 6.  Now the GDs are doing it.  I could hear the music and kids from my house when I left to walk down the street.


----------



## nycmom

Thank you ck21, Mindi B, tesi, Luckydogmom, ouja board and csshopper 

It is definitely a strange time for me. My mother and I were ridiculously close, talked on the phone every day, usually multiple times, and even lived in the same apartment building for many years until I moved on with my then boyfriend now husband. She was truly my very best friend. And then she got sick and I took care of her and literally watched her die while my heart broke. And now she is gone and I am taking care of her husband. And I am exhausted and stressed and overwhelmed, and I have been for months. But every once in a while something will happen and I will think oh I can't wait to tell her this or I will be reminded of an inside joke we had and its just so lonely and empty. I have been told there will come a time when those memories are comforting, I'm just not there yet. Thank you for indulging me and letting me share all this here.

And onto cheerier thoughts, *happy halloween* everyone! 

Mindi Boh my goodness I love the dried pasta art image, I can remember it perfectly! Thank you for the giggle!

tesisoft sweet tarts you say? sounds awesome!!!

ck21I had never seen a corn pit, thank you for the photo! When my kids were little we made a rice table (dried that is for anyone wondering!) with a large plastic storage box and little scoops and funnels that they loved playing with. And have I mentioned how adorable your son is lately? I hope we will see some Halloween pics too! 

ouja boardspeaking of pics, the art glass sounds stunning! (hint hint)

IndiaI am so sorry about your health issues, I hope you feel better soon. I am very impressed with your tech savvy-ness! And we had barely any trick or treaters tonight either which means I have A LOT of candy to try to avoid eating. 

chaneljewelyou made me lol at babies and candy! my favorite is the teens escorting their younger siblings who seem too cool for school until I let them know they can have some too and all of a sudden they look like little kids picking out their own Kit Kats! 

Luckydogmomdid you make that?!? You are SO creative and talented! I am thinking about your daughter and hope everything is going as well as possible.


----------



## ck21

We've had about 100 kids so far!


----------



## ck21

Nycmom--you are in my thoughts.  I'm close to my mom, so I can only imagine how difficult this must be.  Take care of yourself...your mom would want you to.


----------



## ck21

He wouldn't wear the mask and it's so cold you can't see the costume!


----------



## Birdonce

Y'all will be the ones that appreciate this. I realized last minute that we never replaced the trashed trick-or-treat bags from last year. Decided that these were at least orange (and better than WF and TJ grocery bags!)


----------



## Luckydogmom

The sounds of children on Halloween night are magical! We have had hundreds of kids in adorable
costumes with parents dressed up as well, very festive!
DH and I have been sitting by the front door, trying to avoid the awful paint fumes. We finally moved out into the front courtyard and something wonderful happened...it bagan to sprinkle!!! Hooray!

Love the pic of Hot Cars CK!!

NYCmom, hugs, hugs , hugs to you. It will get easier but we forever miss our sweet moms


----------



## ouija board

Birdonce said:


> Y'all will be the ones that appreciate this. I realized last minute that we never replaced the trashed trick-or-treat bags from last year. Decided that these were at least orange (and better than WF and TJ grocery bags!)




That's awesome!! Next year I won't waste a dollar on a new pumpkin bucket...I've got a TON of orange bags!! Slap a foam jack o lantern face on it and you've got a the biggest  candy sack in the neighborhood!

Back home finally from a loooong day of Halloween festivities. DD was so excited this morning. First, it was pajama day at school and the teachers made pancakes for the kids. How cool is that! Then the class Halloween party, and finally trick or treating with her best friend. She's simultaneously hopped up on sugar and falling over from exhaustion. As am I 

Hope everyone else had a fun night!


----------



## chaneljewel

OB, it does sound as if all of you had a fabulous day!

NYCmom, I constantly miss my mom but , with time, the pain eases and memories take over.  Just know that all these feelings are normal and will actually help you heal.

LDM, I'm glad we had our "Halloween" last night as it's rainy and cold here.  The kids would have gotten so wet.  

Ck...another adorable picture!

India, are you feeling better?

Mindi, when do you leave?


----------



## India

nyc, my mother died in 1993 and I still wish I could call her and tell her something, or I see something in a catalog and think "Oh, I can get this for Mother!" and then remember she is gone.  It never ends but the tears eventually do.

No, pain still here. Tried to go to walk-in sports injury clinic this AM - was informed it was for CHILDREN only.  NO WHERE on the web site did it say this!!!!  I was livid - had gotten up very early as I needed to be there before 9AM to sign in, then go to the installation service for our new Rector, and come back.  Sure was early for church, which was a good thing as it was packed for this service!  Have to admit I was surprised, but pleased.  He is a very nice young man and his wife is gorgeous and so sweet.  So nice to meet all of their family.  

So, I'm in wait and see mode for a bit longer - then will search out a sports med orthopod.


----------



## tesi

nycmom-  thoughts are with you&#8230;&#8230;xo

i am so sad to report we had ZERO trick or treaters.  house and drive were lit up, but it was cold.  years ago the neighborhood was teeming with children.  (when mine were little)
unfortunately it seems the new parents in the neighborhood are not up to the challenge-
the neighborhood is hilly and we all have a couple acres and are spread out.  
i was hoping some silly kids would lighten my mood. 

and, to top it all off, its raining so the roof is leaking&#8230;..i have tarps/towels down and the roof man comes tuesday, but seriously&#8230;&#8230;
looks like the the entire ceiling will need to be cut up/patched and painted-its a triple height foyer so thats another no-fun expense.  poop on a stick&#8230;&#8230;

when it rains it pours&#8230;&#8230;but into each life some rain must fall.   keeps the flowers happy&#8230;.
love to all.


----------



## csshopper

ck- Collin's smile is worth 5 Kit Kats and 6 Reese's and 10 Snickers and.......irresistible.

Hate having to re set every clock in the house. I'm compulsive about it and if the digital read out on the stove is different than the one on the microwave it drives me crazy until I get them in sync.


----------



## poptarts

I apologize in advance if this is a weird/stupid questions, but do all Birkins (regardless of material) have the date/craftsman stamp? TIA!


----------



## Mindi B

poptarts, I think so, but I'm not an expert.  You might want to ask this in a different thread, though I don't know offhand which one would be best.  But I'm sure some tPFer will have a definitive answer for you. 

css, I hate the clock changing thing, so I make DH do it!  I'm a rotten spouse.  It also wreaks havoc on our routine-loving dogs. Right now Olive is convinced that her bipeds have lost their collective mind.  It is PAST breakfast time, yet there is, as yet, no breakfast.  She has begun a constant stream of desperate, breathy moans meant to convey that she is near death from starvation.  She is a drama queen, that one.


----------



## India

css, we're SO alike!  Must be our age!  I had already re-set all the first floor clocks (including the microwave) before I even fixed my breakfast.  I re-set upstairs one last night.  It's nice that the computer/iPad/iPhone do this automatically for me!

Godfrey and Shimmer are oblivious to the time change, but will be this evening - when it's dark early, they will want their dinner NOW!  

It was SO nice to wake up at 7:15 and have it not be pitch dark this morning.  It's very hard for me to get up when it's dark.  KY should be on Central Time but is not- it's frankly ridiculous.  I don't mind dark coming earlier in the evening - I rather like the winter ritual of pulling the blinds as it gets dark - sort of a hunkering down/cozy feeling about that.  And opening them in the morning to let in the sun (not that we get much sun in the winter here) is nice, too.  I'm an Episcopalian - I like liturgy!  I find that the "liturgy of life" is a comfort to me in a world with so many, many changes.

Our new rector was installed yesterday - lovely service from the Anglican Book of Common Prayer.  The Anglican church did a much better job with modern English than the Episcopal one did!  I was very surprised to see the church packed on a Sat morning during football season.  

Off to church two days in a row!


----------



## Luckydogmom

tesi said:


> ldm-  just as a thought.i have used 1stdibs.com  for vintage lighting on my florida project.
> they have some really fabulous pieces- not just lighting but everything-furnishings to purses.
> purchased a sideboard and dining table for dd's nyc apartment there-  she's a mid-century modern girl.  (isn't everyone from that generation?)
> 
> chanel-  i would imagine those little ones at your door were most in need of a little happy encouragement..children are such victims of circumstance, and it can be so difficult to overcome obstacles
> 
> love to all..



Thanks Tesi, another amazing place to search! I have never heard of Istdibs, quite something! It could be very dangerous, so many beautiful pieces.

I had a middle of the night lighting idea and hope to create it. I had DH drive me up to LA yesterday for the supplies, wish me luck!


----------



## Mindi B

LDM, that is exciting!  Based on all the projects you've shared with us so far, this will be a masterpiece.  We will, of course, need pictures, but copyright your design first (I won't speak for others here, but I know I can't be trusted).
India, I agree about the comfort found in life's rituals.  There is definitely a coziness in wrapping up in one's house on a winter evening, and I always feel lucky that I can know that feeling (sounds corny, but it's true).
Gots to pack for Singapore.


----------



## ck21

Tesi--no trick or treaters??  Wish hot cars and I could have stopped by!  He had a ball.  Went longer than I would have expected given the cold weather.  A few neighbors had something special set aside for him--so sweet!!

Placed my fairbault woolen mill order bright and early.  Then, I decided it would be fun to drive to the mill itself.  They are closed today--boo.  At least I figured that out before making the hour drive.

Hugs and vibes to all, especially for leaky roofs--hoping it gets fixed quickly and easily!

Hot cars and I are on our own while DH is in Vegas.  Wondering what we will do today.  For now he's enjoying cartoons in bed!!


----------



## ck21

I also love the coziness of the evenings in winter.  I love the battery operated "candles" with a timer.  I set a few in the living room to come on about the time I get home.  It's such a soft, cozy light to come home to!


----------



## nycmom

Thank you all for being so kind and patient with me. I am sorry to be such a downer at times. I was having a bad night, partially because I have a cold (again or really probably still ) and also I think because most of the day I am pretending to be fine and strongat work, with my stepfather, etc so when I had a few free moments I guess I just gave in to the exhaustion. 

Anyway

ck21that face is SO precious, everytime you post a photo it makes my day! I am so glad he had a happy Halloween.

birdoncewow what fabulous and sophisticated trick or treaters!

ouja boardpancakes at school, how awesome! As Tina Fey would say "I want to go to there!"

tesiugh I am so sorry about the leaky roof! We also had very few trick or treaters but the jokes on me, I tried to hide all the leftover candy from the kids (and truthfully my husband who is just as bad) in a few different places and now I can't remember where I put it all! 

csshopperoh my goodness I am so glad I am not the only one who freaks out about the clocks being completely synchronized, it drives me crazy tooand then I'm afraid I drive everyone else crazy until I get them exactly right lol! 

Mindi BI think I have the cat version of Olive, totally dramatic and hates any routine change at all! I think you must be going to Singapore fairly soon? I can't wait to hear all about it! 

IndiaI am so glad you are able to find comfort and peace in routines and spirituality, I am keeping your physical well being in my thoughts and prayers too! 

LuckydogmomI hope you know I am keeping you close to my heart as well. And I can't wait to see what you are working on! 

I too love cozy winter evenings, this is my favorite time of year...sweater weather!


----------



## ck21

I don't know where the day went.  Got hot cars a haircut, out to lunch and then to Target.  Now it's dark already and I'm making dinner.  

10 days till Disney and minor drama has ensued.  Close, dear family are meeting us there, but the no-smoking policy has become a concern....


----------



## ck21

Ps..Nycmom-you are never a downer.  Life has it's ups and downs and we're here to help each other through  the entire spectrum.


----------



## ouija board

Ck, sorry about the minor drama. That's a tough and touchy subject, yet not really something one can just suffer through silently for a short time, especially if one has asthma or allergies. 

Tesi, fingers crossed there will be no more rain until after the roofers do their thing! 

I'm beginning to wonder if I have just too much time on my hands. I'm taking on culinary challenges that I was simply not meant to take on. First the lobsters. That nearly did me in. Today, I got it in my head that I'd make pumpkin purée from my jack o lantern pumpkin. Waste nothing, be green, right? I managed to carve up the beast without hacking off a finger, put half of it (that's all that fit! Didn't think to check beforehand if both halves fit, duh) in the oven to roast, the other half on the stove boiling. Three hours later, I had pumpkin soup, a massive amount of pumpkin purée cooling, and every pot, spoon and mixing bowl dirty in the sink. And unknown amounts of pumpkin smeared all over the place. I'm pretty sure I can make a pumpkin pie per month until at least Easter. Whew! DH said the soup was excellent, and can I please make fresh pumpkin more often...


----------



## ouija board

nycmom, hope your cold goes away for good, finally! TPF is a great place to get away from the day, especially with all the stress going on in your life right now. 

Mindi, good luck packing for Singapore! I know you'll have a great time. Can't wait to hear all about it!

Csshopper, India, you both will be horrified to hear that so far I've only changed the time on my watch and in my car (and my phone, but that was automatic). I think one year my alarm clock remained in daylight savings time until the next time daylight savings time started again! Drives DH crazy.


----------



## Mindi B

tesi, keep us posted on the roof.  It's stressful having home repairs hanging over one's head (in your case,  literally) and I know it will feel sooo good for you to have this repaired and secure and ready for winter.
India, how goes your roofing battle?  And how're the tendons?
nycmom, ck said it perfectly.  Ups and downs, sometimes major, sometimes minor, are part of life, and we share 'em all.  Don't worry about sounding chipper all the time; just come and hang out here--and let it all hang out here.
LDM, how's the lighting project?  Kitchen updates are a pain, but so worth it, as the kitchen is usually the heart of the house.  Hope you and yours are feeling well.  Any Kirby college updates?
OB, I am laughing at the image of your pumpkinized kitchen.  I do love pumpkin, in soup, ravioli, pie, you name it, but cannot imagine starting from the actual gourd.  But it is VERY green of you.  Well, orange, technically, but YKWIM.  I bet the various pumpkin creations will freeze pretty well for later consumption.
EB, how ya doin'?  How's your dad, and your kids, and work, and everything?
css, are all your clocks synchronized?
ck, I bought a couple of Faribault x Target items.  They just looked so classic and cozy!


----------



## Luckydogmom

CK, I agree with OB, that is a difficult subject. I hope all is resolved soon. It would be a huge issue with me as well. Personally, Allergies are difficult to deal with on their own. I hope this hiccup doesn't affect your fun trip in any way at all!

Tesi, I am doing a sun dance for you and your roof! I am so sorry, leaky roofs are a pain in the neck, an expensive pain.

CK I also love those battery operated candles as well, so pretty and safe. Sometimes Costco has big sets available. They are great for power outages.

NYCmom, it's ok to give into exhaustion, you need to take care of you. With so much going on I have a feeling that you are running on reserves right now. Rest when you can, cry when you need to and laugh often because sometimes it just helps.

Mindi...counting down yet??? I need to look at the Faribault items, what did you get??

India, I am so glad you have had some nice events at your church. You needed an emotional break from
All of your health issues of late. How are you feeling today, any improvement?

CSS you and India are now officially the clock Queens! You inspired me to actually learn how to adjust my bedside digital clock! Embarrassing, yes.

OB, you are now the queen  of pumpkins! I am so proud of you! Pumpkin soup is my favorite! I had amazing pumpkin soup in Australia last summer. They added coriander and curry, so yummy! Now I am craving a bowl.

Painters just arrived so I will catch up a bit later....xo


----------



## Mindi B

Okay, I've now had enough excitement for the month.  Went downstairs to the basement to work out this morning and one of the ceiling tiles (icky suspended ceiling down there) was down, water all over the pool table (which fortunately had a cover on it), general mess.  Water was dripping down from above and running along the wooden structural beams, so it was hard to pinpoint the source.  Called plumber, got towels employed, and fortunately DH was home, because I have to say, he was awesome.  He measured the location of the wetness in the ceiling, transferred those measurements to the kitchen above, and figured it had to be the fridge.  Got the back off the fridge and found the source of the leak before the plumber arrived!  No water on the floor of the kitchen at all--it was literally going straight down between the floorboards.  I had thought it was a broken pipe or something huge, and in fact it is a wee plastic part that controls the water intake to the fridge.  The fact that this little leak began overnight caused a big(gish) problem, but it could have been SO much worse if (Heaven forbid) it had occurred while we were away.  Whew!  Fun, fun, fun, but I think I can speak for all of the Peeps when I say NO MORE LEAKS for a long time, please, from roofs, appliances, anything!


----------



## India

What a mess, Mindi!  Glad you quickly figured out the problem, or rather DH did!  I had the valve to the ice maker in the refrigerator go out when I was out of town.  Fortunately, pet sitter was here, but it warped the new wood kitchen floor under the refrigerator and a bit in front.  It will stay that way as long as I live here - WAY too big a hassle to ever do that again.  Now, when I'm going to be out of town, I turn off the water valve to the ice maker in my basement.  Heck, I'm so paranoid about water problems, I even turn off the valves to the 2nd floor water lines.  I don't have the time or the strength to tell you what happened that has caused this paranoia, but I"m convinced I'll die by water someday!

Tendonitis is still painful - need to find a sports med ortho to take a look - just no time today to deal with it.

Talked to roofer this AM - he had lengthy conversations plus sent spread sheets to USAA Thurs or Fri last week.  I will give them until tomorrow to call me.  

I'm SO disappointed!  Yesterday during adult Sun School, our new rector told us that his wife is 14 weeks pregnant with a girl.  They have been trying for years - many rounds of IV and they had their application in and had been accepted at Gladney to adopt.  They are thrilled and I'm thrilled for them.  They're a darling young couple (mid-30's) - she's just gorgeous.  

So, this AM, I called one of my all-time favorite children's stores in Nashville.  I discovered it when my own DD was a young child and re-discovered it when DD's boys came along.  It's only about a 3 hr drive to Nashville and DD and I made many a trip down there when the boys were still title.  We both love very traditional children's clothing, in particular heirloom hand sewing with french round bobbin lace etc. Here they are at 4 and not yet 2 at Easter - they did NOT want their picture taken!

What I wanted to buy for the rector's wife was the most adorable little drawstring sacque out of the softest, thickest cotton jersey in white, that had a little bunny appliquéd on it in mini-check fabric.  It also had a cotton pompom for a tail.  I wanted it with a pink bunny.  These were simply the best!  Sarah used them through two boys and they're still nice (think blue bunny!).  

They no longer carry them (a woman made them for the shop)!!!  They can't sell them as they're not "fire retardant" - I guess for the protection of the infant who smokes in bed, plus the drawstrings were a strangling hazard?  For a newborn, sleeping on his back?  Amazing that my two children and four grandchild survived!!!!  

I looked further and discovered that almost all of my favorite shops in the south for heirloom sewing fabrics are now gone.  With women working and tastes changing (many fathers are VERY picky about their baby boys looking "masculine"), it's a dying market.  Glad my daughter and I have saved our treasures for the next generation!

I swear I spend half my time looking for items that have been discontinued.  I just bought 20 lipsticks on ebay in a color I've worn for years that CoverGirl has discontinued, and also bought 20 60wt tubular light bulbs for my picture lights - no longer made brighter than 40 wts.  

I HATE change....


----------



## Luckydogmom

Oh NO Mindi! So sorry about the leak but good news that it wasn't worse. Always something, right?
Thank goodness you were home and in town when this happened. I hope the repair and cleanup wasn't too awful.

Well, I have officially opened a can of worms with this little kitchen project. I am blessed to have a DH who is understanding and loves me 
The lighting has become much more of a project than I had imagined, ugh.


----------



## ouija board

LDM, I can't wait to see your lighting project! 

Mindi, what a pain to deal with a leak just before you head out of town! Thank goodness it's something fairly simple to repair. 

Water is a major source of paranoia in my condo building. A few years after we moved in, one of the units on our floor (10th) had a burst pipe while the owners were out of town. It wasn't detected until someone found water gushing down the wall on the first floor, who knows how long after the pipe burst. Ten floors worth of major damage, liability lawsuits, etc etc. It is now known affectionately as the Great Flood. We are now required to have something called the Water Cop which detects water through sensors placed behind and under every water source in the unit and shuts the water off. So far it's given me more aggravation than peace of mind because every few months, it shuts my water off for no reason. I used to think it had something to do with interference from other wireless gadgets in the house, but my tv also turns on randomly in the middle of the night, so it's very possible that my condo is just plain haunted. 

In other news, today I took a deep breath, put on my big girl panties, and called a local university for information on going back to school. It would be a career change, so very daunting, and I've been out of the classroom for a looooong time. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## ck21

OB--is it possible your neighbor has the same brand of TV?  My tv went in and off while I was in India.  Seems that remotes from nearby rooms were triggering it.  

Smoking concerns resolved, I think.  It's complicated--too complicated to try and explain.  Cherished family members, one with debilitating challenges.  Determining what is "best" at any given moment is not easy.  Trip will still be fun!!

Vibes for no more leaks for the peeps!!


----------



## ck21

India--what a great picture!!  And, the "safety" rules on kids clothes make me a little bonkers.  Hard to find pants with drawstrings.  Poor skinny hot cars--his pants are often pretty droopy!!


----------



## chaneljewel

NYCmom, sweater weather is great, I agree!

OB, do you have a favorite recipe for pumpkin soup?   I made squash soup and loved it, so am sure I'd love the pumpkin too.

Mindi, what a pain.  You'll be more than ready to leave town!


----------



## ouija board

I didn't really use a recipe when I made my pumpkin soup, although I pretty much followed the standard recipe for any pureed soup. Cook the pumpkins (I boiled the ones for the soup since the oven was occupied, but I'd use roasted next time), pureed the pumpkin with sautéed onions and carrots until very smooth, then put it back in the pot and added some of the liquid that drained off the roasted pumpkin half (surprisingly sweet, almost syrupy) and milk. You could use chicken stock to thin the soup, but I had a lot of pumpkin liquid and hated to toss it out. For spices, I used salt, black pepper, cumin, curry, and garlic. I went overboard on the pepper, so it ended up spicier than I'd planned. Definitely one I'll make again with the mountain of pumpkin currently in my freezer!


----------



## Mindi B

OB, that is scary, but also really exciting!  You go, girl!  But never forget your vet roots. (I pick your brain way too often!)
Went to vote this morning and had a hilarious encounter.  There are always numerous folks, mostly ladies, doing all the work required to get people checked in (and bless 'em for doing it).  But today I was told at least four times which line to stand in.  The fourth time, as I was clearly, unarguably, steadfastly standing in the correct line, and yet another lady came up to me and told me to stand in the line I was standing in, I said, "That's what I'm doin'!" (with a smile).  A moment later, she passed back by me and said to me, "Stay in this line."  I started to laugh.  She HAD to be teasing, right?


----------



## India

I sometimes wonder about poll workers...  We had the same group of women in our neighborhood do this work for 25 years.  They decided to "retire" last year.  I miss them, both because I enjoyed seeing neighbors I don't often see, but also because they were bright and efficient and personable.  That would not describe the ones who replaced them last year.  I'll be interested to see who's there when I go up to vote in a few minutes.  

I was appalled to discover that my DSIL has NEVER registered to vote in the nearly 16 years they've lived here!  It's not that he's disinterested in politics - he watches cable news all day long.  Somehow, he has just never managed to get himself to the Board of Election Commisoners and register.  I have to have him help me take a chair to the upholster's next week.  We go right by that office - I am MAKING him go in and register.  His not voting is a terrible example for my DGS.  I don't think I have ever missed voting since I turned 21 (voting age at that time).  I consider it my DUTY as well as my RIGHT.

Now, off my soapbox...


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> OB, that is scary, but also really exciting!  You go, girl!  But never forget your vet roots. (I pick your brain way too often!)
> 
> Went to vote this morning and had a hilarious encounter.  There are always numerous folks, mostly ladies, doing all the work required to get people checked in (and bless 'em for doing it).  But today I was told at least four times which line to stand in.  The fourth time, as I was clearly, unarguably, steadfastly standing in the correct line, and yet another lady came up to me and told me to stand in the line I was standing in, I said, "That's what I'm doin'!" (with a smile).  A moment later, she passed back by me and said to me, "Stay in this line."  I started to laugh.  She HAD to be teasing, right?




Mindi, thanks for the support! I'll need it. I don't do well with change. Keeping the status quo has been my strategy in life so far, with the exception of a wee little person named lil OB .


----------



## Luckydogmom

OB, That is very exciting! My SIL went back to school when her boys were in high school, she loved every minute of learning something new. She was a nurse but music was her love. She received her doctorate two years ago and is now a university vocal professor. Education is magical!

India, I hope you are able to find something unique and special for the baby gift. Knowing  you it will be spectacular! That pic of your grands is precious

Mindi your voting experience is so funny! It sounds like a Betty White sitcom. 

CK I am happy to hear that the smoking concerns have been resolved, fingers double crossed for you!

Yesterday I started feeling icky, I couldn't pin point it, just icky all over. Then pain in my back became awful. By 6:00 last night I ended up in the ER with another kidney infection. They let me come home early this morning after giving me huge IV's of who knows what. I am feeling much, much better just really tired. The Dr. Thinks that possibly I wasn't treated long enough last time so a few bugs were left lingering about, lovely. 
Our planned escape may now be postponed, I have until 3:00 today decide if I feel well enough. Ugh.

When I walked in the door from being away all night our contractor greeted me with, "we have another little issue". DH looked at him and said, "don't tell her, just fix it". I love his simple request.

Xoxo


----------



## csshopper

mindi and ldm- you have hero husbands, just take charge and get it done. Lucky ladies!

ob- go for it! I did my MA with 2 children at home, took me to an adjacent career from my BA that proved to be the perfect fit and I had years of loving going to work. It's scary, but you'll  be fine and an outstanding role model to lil OB! 

india- the grands are adorable, and as we've seen in pictures, grew into the very attractive young people they've become today. I hear your exasperation in the loss of tried and true things from our past.  Any success in locating a sports medicine professional in your area? Would the club where you work out have any referrals? 

nycmom-hope you are able to make some time for you this week. There are two places to really let go, the shower because the water washes all the tears away and Chat where you will  always be understood, supported and embraced. I honestly don't think there is another spot on the whole of the world wide web quite like this one.

cm-relieved for you that the smoke has evidently cleared, so to speak. That can be touchy. Thanks for the alert about the woolens! 

tesi- do you have a roof over your head?  It seems to be one of the messiest home repair jobs.

We started doing voting by mail years ago when we were in Europe on Election Day and have just kept it up.  Like being able to re read my ballot at leisure and then pop it in the mail.


----------



## Mindi B

Your DH is a keeper for sure, LDM.  That was just the right thing to say; I love that he was shielding you.  So sorry about the kidney infection--PLEASE take care of yourself, drink lots of fluids, rest, etc.  All that good self-care stuff.  Your family needs you, and it's like they say on airplanes: you need to put on your own mask before assisting others.
I have to agree, India, shame on your DSIL!  He needs to remedy that non-involvement, pronto.
OB, I think what you are doing is wonderful!  LDM is right, education is magical, and you are just too smart not to follow your bliss, wherever it leads.  Great example for lil' OB, too.
ck, glad the smoking issue is more or less put to rest and you can just look forward to Disney!  Please share a pic of Hot Cars with a costumed character!
Love to all.  Waiting for an order of pizza rolls.  Nutrition is my middle name.


----------



## Mindi B

Hi, css!  How is the new house?  Are you all unpacked?  And is DH all better?


----------



## csshopper

mindi- the answers are (1) a wonderfully livable home in a warm and welcoming neighborhood in a locale that has all the amenities we need (except H); (2) mostly unpacked, we are still awaiting installation of library shelving in the Den; and (3) so much better in a one story house with a yard that provides just enough need for pruning and puttering to satisfy his love of gardening, but isn't overwhelming. 

A glass of good red wine and pizza rolls are gourmet in our house.


----------



## Mindi B

Yay, css!  I am so happy to hear you are almost-completely-settled and loving your new home and neighborhood!  And yes, there is really nothing wrong with pizza rolls.  At least, I haven't been able to find any downside.  But perhaps I should try a few more to be absolutely sure. . . .


----------



## tesi

ldm-  sweetie, please take care of yourself!  rest and fluids.  the cure all for everything i suppose.  hope you are able to get away, but if not, the world is just telling you to slow down&#8230;.

css-  so pleased you are happy and cozy in your new home.  

ck-  happy mickey fun!  you know how i adore disney&#8230;..

ob- congrats on moving toward a new and exciting educational experience.  daunting but wonderful!  how i wish i had done something different years ago&#8230;&#8230;.maybe someday when my life slows down and i'm in one place long enough.  although i suppose online courses mitigate the need to be stationary.  i need to follow your example!


----------



## tesi

india-  funny i have been shopping for grandkids for xmas today-  and it is difficult to find lovely classic pieces.  its funny-  i like over the top fabulous or classic.  no middle ground.
i did find a great store today though-pricey but wonderful.

chanel-  hugs from here!!

miss mindi-  girl you always make me giggle.  i want to vacation with you.  can you ship me for your next jaunt

roof repairs underwayof course rain is coming thursday/friday.  i have been assured the main problem will be addressed before then.  hopeful i will remainhoping not to be disappointed. 

fond and happy thoughts from here-


----------



## ck21

Popping in to say hello and send lots of vibes!!

I'm tired--tossed and turned last night and it's finally catching up to me.

One week till Disney!!  Working on finding a suitable place for Bailey to stay.  Nothing like the last minute!!!


----------



## ouija board

LDM, I hope you are feeling well enough to go on your planned escape! Good move by DH to deflect the contractor and whatever new issue had arisen. 

Csshopper, so glad you're settling in and that DH is feeling better! Pizza rolls sound incredibly good right now.

Tesi, yay for roof repair in progress! Now if the roofers could get it done before the rains start, that'd be just great! It started pouring here late afternoon and hasn't stopped since. I'm pretty sure I saw a duck swim past my balcony!

Thank you all for your support! I've yet to hear back from the graduate studies office regarding how much of my previous degree applies to the program I'm interested in. Or if I'm even looking at the right program. So the journey towards a new career has lurched to a halt right out of the gates, at least temporarily.


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, these things never go smoothly, OB.  Don't be daunted!  Well, okay, you can be a little daunted.  Winds over 14 mph daunt me.  But, I guess what I'm trying to say is, persevere!  We are your cheering section!
LDM, how are you this morning?  Feeling better, I hope.  Looking forward to hearing more about the kitchen remodel as it happens!
tesi, it is so nice that I can make you giggle.  They say humor is one of the highest level defense mechanisms.  I'm very defensive these days.  I hope the roof work goes well, and quickly.  I hate having people clumping about on the roof.  But hopefully once it's done, it'll be secure for years and years and years. . . .
ck, this is yet another of those times when I wish all the Chat Peeps were closer--I would look after Bailey!  Though she wouldn't get as much good exercise with me as she does with her 5K running mom.
Hump day again.


----------



## ouija board

Good morning! It's been raining here for the last 12 hours, and I think I saw a duck paddling past my balcony. Nice day to snuggle up and watch tv, but the treadmill is calling, and my dog is looking expectantly at me, as this is our usual time for a post school drop off morning constitutional. Never mind that it's wet out. But it gives me a reason to break out my cashmere GMs, yay! 

LDM, hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Mindi B

Good morning, OB!  I just had pizza rolls for breakfast!  I am in a baaaad place!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Good morning, OB!  I just had pizza rolls for breakfast!  I am in a baaaad place!




A woman after my own heart! Nothing wrong with that. Nobody bats an eye at breakfast for dinner, right?!


----------



## Mindi B

This is true.  Still, I feel guilty.  This is always a goofy time of year for me (PTSD from my school years, no kidding), so anything out of the ordinary, even the good stuff like an unexpected trip, is a bit disconcerting.  And leads to things like pizza rolls for breakfast.  WHERE will the madness END?!


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi - when is your trip and who will take care of Henry and Miss Olive ? I had tootsie rolls for lunch....


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Good morning, OB!  I just had pizza rolls for breakfast!  I am in a baaaad place!



Tomato, assuming there's some form inside, is a vegetable and cheese is a dairy product so not so bad.......probably best to skip red wine as a breakfast beverage however.  I can justify anything, feel free to ask for assistance anytime.


----------



## Mindi B

Well done, css, well done!  I feel marginally less guilty!
Today was one of the humpier hump days in recent memory.  But 99% of the problem is that I am SUPER prickly right now, for no good reason.  So every bump in the road feels HUGE.  I'm sure I am a hoot to live with at the moment. . . . If you hear of a woman thrown out of a Singapore-bound plane a short time from now, er, it was me, and no jury in the world will convict DH.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, it must be something in the air. That sounds like me the last few weeks, or at least that's what DH would say! In my opinion, I've been perfectly normal


----------



## ck21

Good morning!!


----------



## tesi

super prickly-  like a cactus?  or like aloe?  aloe is prickly but soothing.  just sayin'


----------



## Mindi B

Super-prickly like a porcupine.  Sort of cute, but not a good idea to touch.  Also, if you haven't ever watched videos of "Teddy Bear" the porcupine on YouTube (especially the one of him eating--and commenting extensively upon--a pumpkin) do so now.  You're welcome.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Good morning! Well I received the approval at the last minute from my Dr and was able to join DH. What a mess it was packing at the last minute, fixing the guest room for our house sitter, etc... I felt badly leaving her with such a huge mess going on downstairs, no kitchen access and without a TV. She is a college student and luckily has a big paper to write over the next few days so a quiet house is perfect.
We sent the workers home for a few days as well, I think they needed a break from ME.

Thank you for all of the feel better vibes, they are really working 
I am tired but feeling so much better. DH has meetings all day so I am happy in the hotel room with warm fuzzy socks, hot tea and a Christmas book to read. Bliss. 
The cold air and rain feels wonderful, I have been longing for this kind of weather. It's 92 at home today and I do not miss it at all.

I am also searching for nice grandson gifts, anything made out of wood, handmade puppets, etc...
We saved almost all of our kids toys because they were mostly of very high quality thanks to my mom's love of shopping. She and my dad traveled to Europe several times a year and came home with beautiful wooden toys from all of the countries the visited. These toys stay at Gramsie and Papa's but I want to make sure Braxton grows up with similar "real" toys. We started a Brio train set for him and my dad just finished making a big set of blocks. Every child needs wooden blocks!
What store did you find Tesi? 

Hope everyone is having a great day...especially hoping Mindi's day is a whole lot less prickly!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi B said:


> Super-prickly like a porcupine.  Sort of cute, but not a good idea to touch.  Also, if you haven't ever watched videos of "Teddy Bear" the porcupine on YouTube (especially the one of him eating--and commenting extensively upon--a pumpkin) do so now.  You're welcome.



I love the video, it's one of my favorites...yum yum yum yum yum! Braxton has watched it countless times as well, then wanted to eat raw pumpkin!


----------



## csshopper

ldm- have you found vermontwoodentoys.com? They began making toys in 1973, my Mom was one of their first customers and we still have the wooden truck she bought for DS. It is in my keeping and I use it loaded with some river rock as a rolling door stop in my Den. 

Glad you are feeling better and were able to travel. 

mindi- "hormones" ? Lots of things in our female body to stir it up.  :devil:

tesi-are your heads under cover yet? Unfortunately we have no fear of rain here disrupting anyone's roofing project. Clear skies, mild temps for at least another week when what we desperately need is to be dumped on by a deluge!

india, are you feeing any better?


----------



## ck21

Remember the contest I may have mentioned?  We won!  We won!!  We won!!!!!!!!

I will learn more next week as we start planning the execution of my dream.  

Yippeeee!!!!!!


----------



## Mindi B

ck, that is FANTASTIC!  This is the hospital food challenge, yes? We are all so proud of you, and I know  you will make SUCH a positive difference!  YAYAYAYAYAY!


----------



## Mindi B

css, you got it.  At least, that's what I think it is.  Although, it is entirely possible that I am just plain wacko.


----------



## India

Yeah for ck!!!!  I wondered if you had heard and didn't dare ask.  We're all SO proud of you!  You're an amazing woman, ck!

LDM, SO glad you got to go with DH and that you're enjoying the cold weather.  Yes, you needed a break VERY badly.   You need to find a doctor who can get to the root of these recurring kidney infections.  They are NOT normal to have - UTI's yes, kidney's no.  This needs to go away FOREVER!  

Our church bazaar in St Louis made the most wonderful hand-painted children's toys.  I could only afford a few, but I saved every single one.

I do like Thomas the Train.  It's wood and all three of my grandsons ADORED their Thomas train cars and engines.  They had a table to set them up on and it was a favorite for several years - really until around 1st grade.  Good mileage and they're all still useable and DD has her boy's trains all put away - not sure if former DIL threw them out of saved them - DS needs to find out and get them if they're still there.

Have an app't on Mon with a friend who is an orthopedist.  This kind of problem is not his speciality but if he thinks I need to see someone else, he can refer me and get me in quickly.  My DD suggest going to the physical therapist who really helped her when she had the pinched nerve last year, but Medicare requires a referral to see a physical therapist, so unless I get one from my doctor on Mon, that's a non-starter.  It is VERY expensive to go to without insurance and I don't know that I would - not with that $6000 roof looming in my future.  

Talked to the roofer - the ball is back in USAA's court.  I've left multiple messages with the claims agent and have yet to have my call returned.  If I don't hear from her tomorrow,I'll ask to be put up the chain of command.  They always thank me for having been a member for 51 years (my late husband joined right out of OCS) - hope they remember those 51 years and treat me right!!!!!

Cleaning woman who cancelled on me Wed (and my daughter on Tues) called today and wants to come Mon.  She could barely talk - in tears at work over her unknown health issues.  She keeps having "xiety" attacks, as she calls them.  I have offered to go with her to her next two doctor's app'ts - don't know if she'll take me up on my offer or not - she did once before when she had to have an ultra sound after a mammogram - she was a total wreck.    DGS1 came over this afternoon and emptied all the waste baskets (trash pick-up tomorrow!) and vacuumed the kitchen, breakfast room, back hall and library - the places with the most dog hair and leaves.  He's really pretty good.  I paid him - he always wants money and saves every penny.  I am SO tired of leaves and it won't be until around Christmas that they have all come down and are finished.  In the meantime, the dogs will continue to bring in everything.


----------



## ck21

I just found out today.  It isn't public information until next week.


----------



## ouija board

Yay Ck!!!!!!!! 

Safe travels, Mindi! Hormones, pesky things that a woman must put up with. 

Tesi, hope the roof is progressing well. We had Noah's Ark-like rains the last two days, so if they're moving your direction, the roofers had better get a move on!


----------



## csshopper

ck- WOW! Congratulations! You have accomplished something that will have a significant impact of kids' lives. Doesn't get much better than that. :salute:


----------



## tesi

ck-  congrats!!  give us all the details when you are able to.  

roof progressing, but not done, and its raining.  kill me.  not inside though.   yet&#8230;&#8230;
further updates will be available shortly.  india-  good luck with your roof issues.  so annoying doing battle with insurance companies&#8230;.

hugs to all...


----------



## Mindi B

I need some Chat vibes for HenHen, please.  Took him into the vet today for a routine allergy consult, and lo and behold she detected a level 1-2 heart murmur.  Because of the upcoming trip, he won't have an echocardiogram until December, though the vet assures me that as the murmur is subtle and he is currently asymptomatic, the delay poses no additional risks.  But of course I am distressed beyond measure.  Send some loving vibes to the little furball, please, mah Peeps.


----------



## Nolia

Hi everyone! Just popping in with an H question.

Were CDCs made from alligator only or was crocodile actually used at some point? Are the recent ones all gator skins?


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> I need some Chat vibes for HenHen, please.  Took him into the vet today for a routine allergy consult, and lo and behold she detected a level 1-2 heart murmur.  Because of the upcoming trip, he won't have an echocardiogram until December, though the vet assures me that as the murmur is subtle and he is currently asymptomatic, the delay poses no additional risks.  But of course I am distressed beyond measure.  Send some loving vibes to the little furball, please, mah Peeps.



Chat health vibes on their way with love to HenHen.


----------



## ck21

Huge vibes for Henhen and his mom!


----------



## lulilu

Home for a four day weekend -- yippee!  Tuesday is a holiday and I am taking Monday (as the French do) as a bridge holiday.  I had a great experience this week -- my sister is babysitting a friend's dog -- a little fluffy rescue who has only 3 legs.  The sweetest little boy I have met in a long time.  So cute and happy!  He slept with me for two nights and was a great substitute for my little boys.
My sister's dog was put to sleep a couple of weeks ago -- cancer -- and we've been so sad.  This happy little guy was a nice visitor.
Dogs make me so happy to have around.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, sending you and Henry major vibes! He will be fine while you're on your trip  The good thing is that you caught it early while he's completely asymptomatic. 

Nolia, I'm pretty sure I recall seeing tpfers with croc CDCs back when I joined this forum. I lusted after a tpfer's fuschia exotic CDC, and she specified that it was croc. But, when I bought my first CDC back in 2008, it was gator, and all the exotic ones that I've seen since then have been gator. Not sure if this is helpful at all.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, I am sending vibes for Henry.  I am sure he will do fine.  Moose has been taking heart meds for quite some time now.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, lulilu.  I'm sure whatever the diagnosis there will be something we can do for him.  He's just so young (only four) to have this problem, I'm afraid it will progress and rob us of him too soon.  But we'll love the bejeebers out of him, however this turns out.  At the moment he's doing fine, fortunately.  Though I did find out that since we switched his food, I haven't been feeding him enough calories, so he's lost some weight.  It's three meals a day for him now until we build him back up--he's gonna LOVE that!  And I'll have to give Miss O a little lunch too, so she won't be too put out by the inequity.  Ah, well, a little extra padding will help keep her warm this winter.  That's always been MY excuse.


----------



## India

mindi, so sorry about HenHen's diagnosis.  Having had Cavalier King Charles Spaniels now for over 30 years (50% have one by age 5; 95 % by age 10), I'm very familiar with heart murmurs as this is a MAJOR problem in Cavaliers.  Of all the Cavaliers I've had, only one never had a murmur.  Godfrey's murmur this past check-up, went from a Grade 3 to a Grade 5 (out of 6), which I don't like at all, but he is still asymptomatic.  The research done at N Carolina State showed that there is no benefit putting an affected, but asymptomatic, dog on meds, so save your money.

If you have an echo done, do go to a board certified veterinary cardiologist.  They know a LOT more than general practice vets, or internists.  You want to get the best advice for your money.

Yes, a murmur at age 4 is concerning.  In Cavaliers, we always hope the murmur appears AFTER age 5 (this being diagnosed by auscultation by a boarded cardiologist).  Godfrey had a murmur at age 4 and I knew this when I got him - in a Cavalier, I knew this might mean he might only live to be 8-10.  Well, he was 12 yesterday and still no symptoms even though the murmur has progressed.  

The good news is that, in addition to enalapril and lasix, there is a new drug called pimobendan, which has become a miracle drug for Cavaliers for whom enalapril and lasix no longer are doing the job.  I know of dogs who have lived 2 or more years longer due to this drug, and who were in congestive heart failure when it was started.

I think you're in CT so you should have no trouble finding a boarded cardio to see HenHen.  I have to rely on heart clinics here - an equine cardio in Lexington, but other than that, it's a trip to Purdue, Ohio State or Univ of TN to see one out here in the sticks!

PM me if you have more question.  I know a LOT about his disease.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, India.  I did know that Cavs have this problem; apparently Chihuahuas can as well, and we think there's some Chi in Henry (though who knows?).  There is a veterinary cardiologist who works with my regular vet and this specialist will perform and read the echocardiogram, so I expect I'll get good info and advice.  And certainly Godfrey's history is a source of hope for me!  Go, Godfrey!  And a belated happy birthday to him, as well!


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, India.  I did know that Cavs have this problem; apparently Chihuahuas can as well, and we think there's some Chi in Henry (though who knows?).  There is a veterinary cardiologist who works with my regular vet and this specialist will perform and read the echocardiogram, so I expect I'll get good info and advice.  And certainly Godfrey's history is a source of hope for me!  Go, Godfrey!  And a belated happy birthday to him, as well!



This is encouraging Mindi. The knowledge that flows through Chat about all manner of things is amazing!  Vibes and a snorgel for HenHen and an equal snorgel for Miss Olive so she knows she's thought about also!  This is good information for you to have pre trip and, hopefully, lessens the stress of leaving a beloved fur baby home.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, lulilu.  I'm sure whatever the diagnosis there will be something we can do for him.  He's just so young (only four) to have this problem, I'm afraid it will progress and rob us of him too soon.  But we'll love the bejeebers out of him, however this turns out.  At the moment he's doing fine, fortunately.  Though I did find out that since we switched his food, I haven't been feeding him enough calories, so he's lost some weight.  It's three meals a day for him now until we build him back up--he's gonna LOVE that!  And I'll have to give Miss O a little lunch too, so she won't be too put out by the inequity.  Ah, well, a little extra padding will help keep her warm this winter.  That's always been MY excuse.



More food?  Boy would my boys be happy.  Moose lost over 2 pounds since his last check up.  The vet thought it wasn't enough, checked his blood levels etc. but he is fine.


----------



## ck21

Great day here--some holiday photos with Hot Cars, a mini road trip to visit Faribault woolen mill and then a short visit with a dear friend.

The polar vortex is looming, so I'm thrilled to be heading South soon!


----------



## tesi

mindi-  vibes for henhen.  you have received some very sage advice here. i know you are terribly worried but try not to overreact-  not easy i know.

had some company today-  friends from up north spent the day with their two boys.  i have forgotten how active 2 boys can be at that age-  11 and 13.  they didn't stop all day and ate like horses.  wowza!!

did see a movie premiere at a film festival the other night with sis-in-law.   called song one- with anne hathaway.  it will be released in january.  if you love music, and a handsome man singing and playing soulful earthy guitar-  go see it.  the british actor who plays the lead actually performs and sings.  he is adorable if you like the grungy thoughtful sexy earthy look.  so what if he needs a brush and a bath&#8230;&#8230;..his name is johnny flynn.   what a talented man.
i have a little crush. and i never have a crush on a man. like never&#8230;&#8230;

hugs to all&#8230;&#8230;xo


----------



## tesi

and just because i need to add this&#8230;&#8230;he is also a shakespearean actor and plays violin.
kill me&#8230;.


----------



## ck21

Tesi--you are funny, and entitled to have a man crush.    I'm always a sucker for a man with a guitar!

I'm also a sucker for camo.  I guess that's why I drove an hour each way to buy a camo purse...!


----------



## ouija board

Tesi, if you're going to have a man crush, you can't go wrong with scruffy, guitar playing, classically trained British actor. You have good taste 

No cute British actor sightings for me today. I spent two hours at a birthday party for two boys aged six and three. At a pottery painting place, of all places. Loud and active boys with noisemakers plus their equally loud and active friends with noisemakers in a confined area with breakables close at hand. Adding to the chaos were the slightly tipsy adults partaking of the free wine and beer provided by the parents. Not surprisingly, there was very little supervision of some of the kids, other than to make sure they didn't go running out the door. My ears are still ringing, and I'm hoarse from trying to talk to my friend who was standing right next to me. I think the employees did a happy dance when we all left, and there's a young female employee who may never have the desire to have kids after today.


----------



## lulilu

Tesi, I think most of us have or have had a thing for the cute grungy guy.  lol

CK, you days always seem filled with fun and joy.  Love it.

OB, I am glad they had wine for the adults.  A great idea.  Parties outside the house seem like a great way to avoid all the prep and clean up for the parents.  We used to do them at the Y, the skating rink etc. (but learned there are kids who can't skate!).


----------



## Mindi B

LOL at OB's party description!
tesi, I am impressed by your standards.  A gentleman with all the attributes you describe would have me signing over the deed to my house.  All I generally require to develop a man crush is a man (natch) with a British accent.  That's it.  Needless to say, DH has to watch me like a hawk when we visit the UK.
Have put some questions down for my vet now that I've had a little time to calm down and restart my thinking processes.  Fortunately for my brain, HenHen continues to act like HenHen, so at least I know he feels okay right now.  With DH away for the weekend, I have been spending the nights as the filling in a small dog sandwich.  Cozy!
Love to all!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hi ladies! Sending big vibes to Hen Hen!!!

Things are fine Chez eb, just as hectic as ever. I had a bit of excitement last night. As I was driving home from errands last night, I debated whether to take my car to the shop for repairs that night or this morning. The decision was made for me. I ran over a huge nail; it was 3/4 inch in diameter. So it made a fairly awful noise. Fortunately, it lodged in the tire and I was able to get the shop safely. The good news was that the tire was insured, so I only pay 50% of the replacement costs. The bad news, I need new rear brakes. C'est la vie. But the car will be in good shape for the holiday driving season.


----------



## ck21

A morning of Target shopping.  Stores were busy as 6-10 inches of snow are in the forecast!!  Yikes!!


----------



## Mindi B

ck, that is just cuckoo.  WAY too early for that.  Stay safe and warm.  Thank goodness for Disney coming up!


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> ck, that is just cuckoo.  WAY too early for that.  Stay safe and warm.  Thank goodness for Disney coming up!


 
Yes, the timing is good.\!  The snow starts tonight, ends late tomorrow or early Tuesday.  We fly out on Wednesday, which means that the weather shouldn't mess with our flight!


----------



## csshopper

tesi, lulilu,ob, mindy- Rakish Brits are my weakness too. The roots of the paternal and maternal Family Trees are buried deep in English soil so it's in my genes, at least that's what I tell myself! 

ck- Sounds like your Faribault Woolen Mill purchases were timely. Polar Vortex sounds so ominous, hope it turns out to be more of a "swirl" than an "vortex". Stay safe!

eh-how are you enjoying your Girl Cave? Scary experience on the road, but good to have the brakes done before the slippery icy roads appear.


----------



## etoupebirkin

CSS, Girl Cave is amazing!!! Finally, after many trials and tribulations, my jewelry safe will deliver this week and my renovations should complete, too.

So all my renovations for the year should end. I still need some painting done on the house, but that will wait till after the holidays.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Paging NYCmom, 

Thank you!!! You need to clear your PM box!!! You are so kind.


----------



## ck21

Snow, snow and more snow.  Bad timing for my scheduled annual dr appt, but I made it!

In 48 hours we'll be in Florida!!


----------



## Mindi B

I am eagerly awaiting pics of Hot Cars with costumed characters!  Have a fantastic time, ck!


----------



## missmoimoi

No question is too silly (I hope).  Can anyone chime in comparing the COLOUR of these 2 blue bags:  birkin Togo Blue Jean and Givenchy antigona grainy goat sugar in medium blue (I honestly don't know the official designer colour for this 2014 shade of blue).  Does anyone own both?  Ever did a sbs comparison or have seen both in real life to compare?


----------



## ouija board

Missmoimoi, I've never seen the Givenchy bag, but assuming the colors are accurate, it's a bit darker and more jewel toned than blue jean. It's a pretty bag..might have to check it out!

Ck, bring on Disney!! What a great time to be heading south.


----------



## missmoimoi

ouija board said:


> Missmoimoi, I've never seen the Givenchy bag, but assuming the colors are accurate, it's a bit darker and more jewel toned than blue jean. It's a pretty bag..might have to check it out!
> 
> Ck, bring on Disney!! What a great time to be heading south.



Hi!  Thanks for responding 

I've been examining online pics of Blue Jean and even reading descriptions comparing it to other Hermes blue tones...it's got a soft grey undertone, I think?  Have never seen irl.  My two dream colours for Hermes Birkin are Blue Jean + Etoupe, sigh!  It will never happen but that's ok.


----------



## ouija board

missmoimoi said:


> Hi!  Thanks for responding
> 
> I've been examining online pics of Blue Jean and even reading descriptions comparing it to other Hermes blue tones...it's got a soft grey undertone, I think?  Have never seen irl.  My two dream colours for Hermes Birkin are Blue Jean + Etoupe, sigh!  It will never happen but that's ok.




In real life, I don't recall it having a grey undertone, but I imagine that if you held it next to Blue Hydra or Mykonos, it would look a bit creamier or possibly greyer. I wasn't a fan of it when it came out years ago, but I'm liking it more and more. It's a happy blue sky color. I hope you're able to find a Birkin in one of your dream colors!


----------



## missmoimoi

ouija board said:


> In real life, I don't recall it having a grey undertone, but I imagine that if you held it next to Blue Hydra or Mykonos, it would look a bit creamier or possibly greyer. I wasn't a fan of it when it came out years ago, but I'm liking it more and more. It's a happy blue sky color. I hope you're able to find a Birkin in one of your dream colors!



"creamier" - that's a good descriptive word ; being colour sensitive, who knows?

It's funny about happy blue sky colours:  having seen the Gbag in this med blue, I think the Hermes Blue Jean is much prettier and then, there's the Chloe Marcie in Skylight which did nothing for me because I thought it was too icy cold but nevertheless, a very pretty blue.  Thanks for sharing your thoughts with me.


----------



## csshopper

ck- watching the evening news here on the W Coast and keeping fingers crossed for your family that  Arctic weather  does not affect air travel. The plunging temperatures  mentioned were stunning in the rapidity of the descent of the thermometer. A person could have left home in shorts and needed a parka on the return trip all in the same day!


----------



## chaneljewel

Ck, how much snow did you end up getting?   I think it's going to miss us although we will have cold temps.  I think winter is officially here after tomorrow.


----------



## Mindi B

missmoimoi said:


> "creamier" - that's a good descriptive word ; being colour sensitive, who knows?
> 
> It's funny about happy blue sky colours:  having seen the Gbag in this med blue, I think the Hermes Blue Jean is much prettier and then, there's the Chloe Marcie in Skylight which did nothing for me because I thought it was too icy cold but nevertheless, a very pretty blue.  Thanks for sharing your thoughts with me.



I have a blue jean bag in Togo, and I have to say that this color changes a LOT depending on leather.  In Clemence, it is a blue sky color, but in Togo, it has a much more greeny-teal undertone--which, ironically, makes it very unlike any denim color I've ever seen!  So paying attention to the type of leather is important if you are particular about your blues.
missmoimoi, previously-owned blue jean bags can come up for decent prices, and etoupe is a perennial--never say never!


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi - which bag do you have in blue jean ?


----------



## India

FINALLY got ahold of someone at USAA who had a brain!  Once again, was going to be put through to voice mail of claim rep - said "no - she does NOT answer her voice mail messages (left a week ago!".  Let's go up the food chain.  

Lovely woman who asked if I could be put on hold for about 3 minutes while she familiarized herself with my file.  Came back and said that my roofer was correct (duh!) - they had to do an arial photo to properly calculate the size of the roof and the estimator had underestimated the size.  Can't help but think it would have been cheaper to just take the word of the roofer who did this roof a year ago, but at least it's resolved.  

Now, to find someone who can build a simple portico over my kitchen door.  There is a hideous aluminum one that has been on the house for the 30 yrs we've owned it.  Since it's in the back and can't really even be seen by neighbors due to magnolia trees, we've never replaced it - it works.  But I'm sure not going to replace it with something equally hideous!  Finding anyone to do small jobs these days is impossible.  LOTS of new construction and gutting of houses - don't want small jobs.  Can't put on new roof until this is done.  

 Has anyone ever tried to call the CT Dept of Motor Vehicles?  Aggghhhh!!!!  Just keep pushing numbers and being instructed not to push zero to speak with a rep until given that option, and that option never comes!  Finally called Hartford and got someone who had a brain.  Got to get the car I gave my son titled in his name now that divorce is final - if I don't do it before 31 Dec, I will owe prop tax for the year and it's a LOT!  I can't imagine how my son is ever going to deal with this in CT with his work hours but he is going to have to as I want this car registered to him officially.

Just made a pumpkin crisp to take to pulmonary rehab later this AM.  A woman who used to come always brought it for our fall party.  She died a few years ago, and I make it in her memory each year - SO easy - just have to find a time to bake the danged thing for a hour.

Onward and upward!  Cold weather coming here SOON!  Got to get my pedicure today before it comes and I end up with frosty toes!


----------



## Mindi B

biscuit1 said:


> Mindi - which bag do you have in blue jean ?



It is/was my first Birkin, a 35cm.  Still a fave, though I do find it an odd color.


----------



## tesi

India-no frosty toes for you!  Your busy life amazes me.  Always a new project.  Will be lovely when finished though.  

Ck- safe travels and have a lovely time.  One of these days I will have to meet you and hot cars at Disney. Hubby just left there a few days ago- he was with his whole boatload of brothers golfing.  
5 crazy Irish boys golfing, playing cards and imbibing.  There's a reason I stay home!  

Warm hugs to all.  I have avoided some cold weather but fear it is going to hit me hard this weekend.  Yikes!!!


----------



## BridesdeGala

Hi all,
I just found this article about the Hermes window in Spain....too cool! The cleverness and wit of H just continues to amaze me....enjoy:
http://www.buro247.com/me/lifestyle/news/hermes-store-front-paper-foxs-den.html

Apologies if this is the wrong thread.


----------



## Mindi B

WOW!  BridesdeGala, that is remarkable.  I'd give my eye teeth to have any of the items from that display, but especially the leather fox--what an AMAZING work of art!
If you can find it, there is a thread about "Hermes windows around the world" (don't remember exact name) where this should also go.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## BridesdeGala

Mindi B said:


> WOW!  BridesdeGala, that is remarkable.  I'd give my eye teeth to have any of the items from that display, but especially the leather fox--what an AMAZING work of art!
> If you can find it, there is a thread about "Hermes windows around the world" (don't remember exact name) where this should also go.  Thanks for posting!


Found it!
Many thanks and apologies for duplicate posts in wrong threads, etc.

Agree about the display -- quite clever!


----------



## Mindi B

No worries at all--it was a pleasure to see this!


----------



## ck21

8 or so inches of snow here.  It's cold and icy.  However, it isuch easier to take knowing we are Florida bound!!

Tesi-would love to meet there someday!!


----------



## ck21

Ps.. I have blue jean in Clemence.  Beautiful color!!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

CK, safe travels to you! I know you will have a wonderful time, enjoy each and every special moment with Hot Cars and your family. Such a magical place for making memories!

Tesi, I don't blame you for staying home while the boys play! They sound like an older version of my 3 boys and SIL. IMHO boys are always boys!

India, have you ever tried Angie's List? My neighbor just hired a contractor from there to replace a window and put in some moulding. The contractor was wonderful, not too expensive and really took pride in his work. Stay warm!

Lulilu, I am so sorry about your sister's dog. It's never easy, we just love our furry pups so much!

Mindi, speaking of furry... How is HenHen doing?.

EB, so glad you are ok! Nails in tires, ugh!!

CSS, any rain up there?? It is cloudy today,mhoping for a few drops.

I need to catch up after my little get away. It was so nice to escape for a few days!

I hope everyone affected by the winter blast of weather is safe, warm and cozy inside....


----------



## Mindi B

Happy HenHen news:  Just got back from the cardiologist (she was very sweet, knew her stuff, and looked about 16 ) and while he definitely has a leaky valve, the actual amount of leakage right now is very slight, his heart is normal (no enlargement), and at the moment he's stable--no meds, no restrictions.  We'll recheck in 9-12 months and keep monitoring him, of course, but at least for now our boy will carry on as normal.  Well, as normal as Henry gets.  Happy dance! 
Thanks for all the vibes, Peeps!


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> Happy HenHen news:  Just got back from the cardiologist (she was very sweet, knew her stuff, and looked about 16 ) and while he definitely has a leaky valve, the actual amount of leakage right now is very slight, his heart is normal (no enlargement), and at the moment he's stable--no meds, no restrictions.  We'll recheck in 9-12 months and keep monitoring him, of course, but at least for now our boy will carry on as normal.  Well, as normal as Henry gets.  Happy dance!
> Thanks for all the vibes, Peeps!



Great news  !   So happy for you and your crew. Nice that you don't have to worry about HenHen on your trip.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Wonderful news Mindi! Lucky sends furry high fives to HenHen! We will keep happy healthy vibes going while you are away


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, biscuit!  I was trying to work out how I could tell DH that all the travel plans were for naught, as I wouldn't leave Henry if he needed special care. . . . The doctor was very optimistic about his near-term prognosis.  Henry's, that is.  DH is a lost cause!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, LDM!  Can never have too many vibes.  They are very easy to store, and freeze well.


----------



## India

The cardiologist said just what I would have expected.  HenHen will be fine for a long time.  You know what symptoms to watch for and a yearly check-up (even just auscultation) will be enough.  I've only lost one Cavalier early (she was 10) to MVD and she had tricuspid failure as well.  

ck, I'm not ready for snow but it's coming our way in the next few days or so.  I'm sure there won't be much - just enough for my town to go into full grocery store/blind panic mode.  One would think this was Mobile AL, the way people act as if they have never before seen snow.  

On the other hand, enough snow to cover these horrid dried fronds that are coming off the neighbor's tree, onto my dogs and into my house (and even my bed!), might be welcome!

Several errands to do today - don't even feel like getting dressed but one must not give into total sloth (which I am prone to do!).


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, I'm so glad you were able to have Henry evaluated before your trip! Peace of mind is a Good Thing, as Martha Stewart would say. 

We are getting a mini Arctic blast here. Nothing to the degree that Ck got, but it's enough to make me question whether all of DD's cold weather gear is adequate. It's surprisingly difficult to find all black coats, gloves, and scarves for girls, and even more difficult to get DD to wear all black! "It's not fancy or pink" was the cry as I wrestled her jacket on this morning. No, it's not fancy or pink, and, as I discovered this morning, it's not warm enough either!


----------



## ouija board

India, there's a baby store here that has lovely smocked and embroidered clothes, if you're still looking for a gift. And they do ship.


----------



## Mindi B

Laughing here at "It's not fancy or pink!"  When my niece was about lil' OB's age, she had a meltdown one morning on vacation in Florida because, "I don't look CUTE!"  Goodness gracious.  OB, it does seem a bit much that even the OUTERWEAR has to be identical.  The idea of a school uniform I get, but less so the coat and accoutrements.


----------



## missmoimoi

Mindi B said:


> It is/was my first Birkin, a 35cm.  Still a fave, though I do find it an odd color.





Excuse my barging in - I'm still fascinated by the discussion over Blue Jean and all shades of blue!  My new Gbag in Medium Blue (possibly Steel Blue) is hard to photograph - lighting makes a huge difference I suppose.  My own photos of it look so much lighter than it is in real life.  I bet this is the case with Hermes Blue Jean and as you mentioned to me, also depends on the type of leather.


----------



## tesi

mindi-    happy dance for henhen!  so pleased to hear this good news.  
ldm-  hope you enjoyed your quick travel jaunt-  those quick trips, especially to other time zones, really throw me off.  i need a quick (preferably 2 hour plane trip) and no time changes. can you tell i am an infrequent european traveler?  i need to built up my travel tolerance.  i'm a bit claustrophobic and i can only distract myself so much.  doesn't help that some 20 or so years ago dh and i were trapped on a plane on the tarmac FOR 5 HOURS.  
i had a panic attack and almost passed out.  not pretty.  i'm always afraid it might happen again- whenever mechanical difficulties are announced i start to quake in my boots. 

hope everyone is staying warm and well!   xo


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, tesi, that sounds horrible.  No wonder you are plane-phobic.  I actually hate to fly, too, but I love to see new places, so I just deny the actual flight is going to occur for as long as possible, and then white-knuckle it, more or less.  19 hours will be draining, so between the flight, and the tropical humidity, and the general upheaval to my delicate sensibilities, I've warned DH I may not be the most funnest companion evah at every moment of this trip.  He was not shocked by this revelation.  Poor Mr. Mindi.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi,
I'm glad HenHen is OK for the near term. Have a great time on your trip. I hate flying, not because I'm scared, but because I'm giving up control of my comfort and happiness to people who only care that I have a pulse when I get off said mechanical device.

And I was stuck on the Tarmac at LaGuardia for about 4 hours in about 100 degree heat and the flight staff would not serve any drinks. Needless to say, no one was a happy camper on that flight.


----------



## Mindi B

etoupebirkin said:


> Mindi,
> I'm glad HenHen is OK for the near term. Have a great time on your trip. I hate flying, not because I'm scared, but because *I'm giving up control of my comfort and happiness to people who only care that I have a pulse when I get off said mechanical device*.
> 
> And I was stuck on the Tarmac at LaGuardia for about 4 hours in about 100 degree heat and the flight staff would not serve any drinks. Needless to say, no one was a happy camper on that flight.



 Sadly, true.
DH just told me his company might cancel the trip.  Seriously, ?  Our luggage is already there, enjoying cocktails.  This would certainly not be the end of the world (I am owed nothing by anybody--this was just a fortunate opportunity) but it would surely be )&*&(#@*$% annoying.  We probably won't know for sure until about 24 hours before we're supposed to leave.  Good grief.


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi ,  although super inconvenient to be kept in suspense-I'm a very firm believer in everything happens for a reason.


----------



## India

Oh, good grief, Mindi!  Well, I guess DH will learn that checking luggage is preferable with last minute changes!  Hope it all returns okay.

COLD here - way below normal for this time of year.  It's supposed to get in the teen's at night this week and only be in the 30's during the day.  Godfrey made quite a den for himself between  my pillows last night.  It was 55° in my bedroom when I woke up and Godfrey had truly buried himself, head and all under the 4 down pillows.  His snoring woke me as his head was directly under mine!  He looked adorable and was warm as toast! I kind of like his snoring - it's a friendly sound and the only snoring I want in my bed with DH gone - I would love to have him and his snoring back but sure don't want some other old man snoring next to me.  

I've become horribly set in my ways, but then I think I was born that way....it's just gotten worse with age and being a widow.


----------



## Mindi B

biscuit, that is the right way to look at it!  Thanks for that perspective.
India, I am still assuming we will be going, but we are in a bit of suspense.  DH is scrambling to make this work.  I love doggy snoring, too, and I can picture Godfrey under the pillows!  So cute!  Miss O snores now, in her old age, silly little squeaky snores.  And Henry is an under-the-covers dog.  He paws our shoulders (ow) until we lift the blanket for him to crawl underneath and press up against me or DH. Who needs a hot water bottle?


----------



## ck21

At the airport yesterday...


----------



## biscuit1

Adorable !!!


----------



## csshopper

ck- DH just glanced over and asked me why I had a big grin on my face. It's contagious, all we have to do is look at Hot Cars. 
Thanks for sharing, he's a day brightener for sure (although we are doing a happy dance over our meager little rainfall, we'll take every drop we can get at this point!).

HAVE FUN!


----------



## csshopper

mindi- hope you will soon be in an airport too. BUMMER! 

Cocoa is a nighttime snuggler also. She has her own blanket on top of the bed, arranges it to her personal satisfaction, and then tucks in for the night against my legs. If I move, she moves and I am at the point where I don't think I could fall asleep without the cozy feel of her little body.  Love the images of Godfrey burrowed under down pillows and HenHen and Olive under the covers. 

Hope all are warm and dry and safe in the parts of the country affected by the Arctic air. We had overnight showers and the roads are slick, multiple accidents affecting many areas. Glad all my errands are local today.


----------



## Mindi B

Enjoy, ck and family!


----------



## Mindi B

Just chose a birthday card for my dad.  Always a challenge.  They don't make cards that say, "Well, we have our issues, and I can't say you were the most patient, supportive father, but I do love you and certainly don't wish you ill."    I have thought about starting a line of "truth with tact" greeting cards. . . I think I'd make a killing.


----------



## India

ck, that is one happy little boy!  He has the BEST smile ever!  What a winner!   Hope you have a GREAT vacation!


----------



## India

Mindi B said:


> Just chose a birthday card for my dad.  Always a challenge.  They don't make cards that say, "Well, we have our issues, and I can't say you were the most patient, supportive father, but I do love you and certainly don't wish you ill."    I have thought about starting a line of "truth with tact" greeting cards. . . I think I'd make a killing.


Mindi, the card industry would certainly boom with such a line, as we'd have to then throw away the one that was the "truth" and buy yet another one we could actually send!  But the therapy of being able to buy the one we want...would be worth the price of the extra card!


----------



## ck21

Checking in...hot cars is upstairs sleeping, I am waiting for a pizza.  DH and I will have a late night snack on the deck.

The Christmas party was a hit!  Little Hot Cars was so tired that he fell asleep during the fireworks!!

Good times!!


----------



## ck21

Mindi--genius!!  That's a shark tank idea!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

CK, so darling!!! Have a blast, enjoy every minute!

Tesi, I feel the same way about flying, not my favorite thing to do.

Mindi, ugh...vibes for good travel news! Seriously.

India, I adore puppy snoring, it's the best! 

Hope everyone is staying warm!


----------



## India

Have to brag a bit.  Our local newspaper, the Courier-Journal, features a "style-maker" of the week every Thurs.  Usually, these women are nominated by a local specialty ladies clothing store - they nominate those customers who spend BIG bucks in their store.  Most of the women have what I call "small town rich woman" taste.  There is no "style" here - just a lot of flash and often clothes that neither fit the woman's body or our local lifestyle (pretty casual).  

Yesterday, my DD was featured!  Don't know who nominated her as she is not a shopper at all, and buys a lot of her clothes when we're on the Vineyard.  Her favorite shop/designer is a woman called Stina Sayre.  If you Google her, you will find her web site where she very dramatically models who own designs.  They look awful!!!  But her clothes suit DD very well.  The following is Stina's design philosophy:

"Inspired by the Scandinavian traditions of simplicity, function and innovation, merged with my life-long romance with the sea and nature. The style that emerged I call functional elegance. Its European, modern elegance, urban with a feminine edge, avant-garde and minimal. Two collections every year are comprised of meticulously crafted ready-to-wear and made to order clothing and accessories all that make you feel great, look fabulous and make you feel invincible. The collections build on each other from year to year so that you can pair a jacket from an earlier collection with this years latest skirt or pants. As an artist, business-woman, athlete, traveler, sister, mother and wife, I understand that clothing has to fulfill more than shield you from the elements. I design to give my sisters style that is easy to wear and that convey elegance and confidence. The clothes allow you to feel like a woman, the woman you are and want to be."

DD is a partner in a small chain of very trendy, somewhat edgy boutique hotels.  There are 3 now, and 2 more under construction, with 2 more in the design phase.  She travels a great deal for work, both to the properties themselves, and to NYC to meet with the architects.  So, her clothes cannot look like she got lost on her way from the accounting or law firm, but she must look professional, but a bit edgy - not an easy combination.  Stina Sayre is a perfect look for her.  We've done some serious damage to our AmEx cards shopping for DD there the past two summers!

But, to make this relevant to tpf and Hermes, DD was quoted as saying "Item you'll never part with: Hermes cashmere shawl from my mother"  This is a GM shawl called "Ciels Byzantins" that I stole on ebay for $400 a few years ago.  They photographed it for the article.

DD is also quoted as saying that her style icons are :"My mom, Audrey Hepburn".  I am very touched by this and quite flattered to be in such grand company!  

DD is tall (5'10") with legs that go on forever (from her father, not me!) and is a dream to dress.  She looks so good in simple clothes, made from great fabric with great lines.  

I'm thrilled that she is getting the recognition so so justly deserves.  Of course two years ago, she was one of Business First's 40 under 40 business leaders, and was also in that year's Leadership Louisville class, so she pretty much has it all.

Brag over!!!


----------



## csshopper

india- WELL DONE Mom! So happy you shared this wonderful news with us. You are justifiably proud of a very accomplished woman. I admire women who know themselves and stay true to that in spite of trends and fads. You have obviously been a marvelous role model.


----------



## Mindi B

India, what a flattering recognition for your DD AND for you!  I checked out the website for Stina Sayre and had to laugh--you aren't kidding about the dramatic poses--but I can also see that these are well-made, classic clothes that would look GREAT on a tall, slim gal.  Congratulations to you both, two generations of style-makers!


----------



## QuelleFromage

India, that is so fabulous - a stylish DD who looks up to your style so. That website is hilarious but the clothes look like they could be lovely. Can tiny people like me wear them?


----------



## India

Css, thank you for your lovely words.  I had great raw material with which to work?  Dad has pretty much been a star ever since she got over severe colic without me committing infanticide.

The only short woman I've ever seen Stina Sayre clothes on is moi and I'm not only short but a dumpy 71 yr old who must dress VERY carefully, and they did nothing on me.

Thank you all for indulging me in unabashed bragging!


----------



## Mindi B

Well, no one has called to tell DH and me we aren't going, so I assume we're going.  We have to rush over and take charge of our luggage, which has, it appears, been having quite a time overseas.  We have been seeing some suspicious charges from Spore for drinks at Raffles Bar and colorful luggage tags.  LOTS of luggage tags.  Honestly, our luggage should never be allowed off on its own.


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> Well, no one has called to tell DH and me we aren't going, so I assume we're going.  We have to rush over and take charge of our luggage, which has, it appears, been having quite a time overseas.  We have been seeing some suspicious charges from Spore for drinks at Raffles Bar and colorful luggage tags.  LOTS of luggage tags.  Honestly, our luggage should never be allowed off on its own.



Mindi , you've missed your calling. You should be writing for someone's sitcom or better yet, create one.
Will you chat while away?


----------



## biscuit1

India, congratulations !  After reading what you run around in the other day (especially the leggings) last thing I would think of  is short and dumpy . You gave me hope.


----------



## Belphoebe

This isn't strictly an Hermes question, and maybe it doesn't go in this thread, but I sincerely want to know, so I thought I'd put it here. 

When I first saw C'est la Fête, I rolled my eyes and thought, "H is jumping on the Alexander McQueen bandwagon." Now, however, I've come around to C'est la Fête, and want one of my own, in the prune colorway. 

But what I'm still curious about: what is the big deal about Alexander McQueen scarves? I think the design is fine, the skulls are entertaining. Every time I go to Saks, though, I try one on, feel the fabric, and I think, "Well, it's cute and all, but it looks like any scrunchy wrinkly scarf I could get at the mall." 

Nothing about the fabric or the design or the execution says luxury good to me -- except the price, of course. I would never pay that much something that looks like it could have come from a sale rack at Urban Outfitters. 

Not everybody notices the difference between an Hermes scarf and a polyester ripoff, I know. And I know even the real ones look old-lady-frumpy to a lot of people, which is fair. But if you do pay attention, you notice the weight of the silk, the fat handrolled hems, the exquisite precision of the dyes, etc. I see nothing at all special in the McQueen scarves.

Again, I do see the aesthetic, and I think they're cute. But I don't see what they do for a look that any old boho-type scarf with some skulls could do. If it's just the name and feeling part of the trend, then OK I guess. But maybe some other scarf lover here can see what I'm missing.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Well, no one has called to tell DH and me we aren't going, so I assume we're going.  We have to rush over and take charge of our luggage, which has, it appears, been having quite a time overseas.  We have been seeing some suspicious charges from Spore for drinks at Raffles Bar and colorful luggage tags.  LOTS of luggage tags.  Honestly, our luggage should never be allowed off on its own.




I hope your trip is definitely a go! Someone's got to get control of those frisky suitcases before they discover all the H stores in Singapore. Imagine if they caught wind of H bag charms...your credit cards would never quite recover!

Ck, hope you all are having a blast at Disney! DD has penciled in a date for us to go to Disney...next Tuesday  She figures that if it's on the calendar then it WILL happen.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL at lil' OB!  That's it.  Off to my calendar: "Go to Harry Winston and buy out ground floor."  
(Showed this to DH, who said, "You'll need to put in "Rob bank" at some point.")


----------



## ck21

Checking in while I sit in line to meet Jake (from Jake and the never land pirates).

Good day so far!!

We just met some of the Toy Story characters.


----------



## ck21

OB-I love lil OBs approach to getting a Disney trip!!


----------



## India

I'm with you, Mindi.  I think I'll just pencil in about Harry Winston or Graff!  But I should also pencil about robbing a bank, at your husband's suggestion!

I do love me some bling!

ck, adorable as always.  That is the happiest little boy!

COLD here this AM!  I don't think I'm ready for this quite yet.  

Got a haircut yesterday - color next week.  It's amazing what a "good hair day" can do for ones moral!  Ah, in ones elderly years, life's little pleasures...


----------



## Mindi B

Oooh, I hadn't thought about Graff!  That'll go on the calendar for the day after Harry Winston.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> LOL at lil' OB!  That's it.  Off to my calendar: "Go to Harry Winston and buy out ground floor."
> 
> (Showed this to DH, who said, "You'll need to put in "Rob bank" at some point.")




Lol! I like the way you think! Rob bank, pish, minor detail. 

Ck, quick question. Is it reasonable to try doing a Disney trip over a three day weekend? Or is there just too much to see and too many lines to get everything in that quickly? Not that I'm being swayed by lil OB's calendar, lol, but I do need to plan a trip at some point before she spontaneously combusts from anticipation!


----------



## Luckydogmom

India , what a wonderful article about your DD! I am thrilled to read that she paid tribute to you in such a classy way. You sure deserve this recognition, you are an amazing mom!

OB, I adore Lil OB's thought process, too cute! This girl deserves a trip to Disney for her creative determination!

Mindi, just read an article about some luggage that has been having a wild time alone while traveling in Asia...it had your name tag attached. 

CK once again...CUTE photo!! I am so glad you are having fun! Keep those photos coming!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh no, LDM, it's made the tabloids?  Can an international bag-based incident be far behind?  I just know we're gonna have to bail that bag out of jail, I just know it.  Sigh.


----------



## ck21

The highlight so far!


----------



## ck21

OB-a three day weekend is enough if you plan and prioritize.  You won't see everything, but you could see/do the things lil OB is most interested in!


----------



## Mindi B

I just came to a terrible realization.  You know that crazy client that the employees all roll their eyes and snicker about when she's just been in?  I AM THAT PERSON.  I just printed out three pages of instructions about the dawgs: who eats what, how much and how often, how to prepare it, Henry's recent diagnosis and symptoms to watch for, etc. The people at my kennel must have a picture of me behind the counter with "Look out for this woman" printed under it.    I am a loony.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> I just came to a terrible realization.  You know that crazy client that the employees all roll their eyes and snicker about when she's just been in?  I AM THAT PERSON.  I just printed out three pages of instructions about the dawgs: who eats what, how much and how often, how to prepare it, Henry's recent diagnosis and symptoms to watch for, etc. The people at my kennel must have a picture of me behind the counter with "Look out for this woman" printed under it.    I am a loony.



NO, you are not a loony. You are a responsible, loving, fur babies Mom doing her job.You are an ideal client and as a result of your diligence HenHen and Olive should do well in your absence. You are doing these people a huge favor in helping them to take good care of your dogs.  

Good luck corralling the wayward luggage. I have visions of it cruising the streets of Sinapore looking for H locations in which to fill up.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> I just came to a terrible realization.  You know that crazy client that the employees all roll their eyes and snicker about when she's just been in?  I AM THAT PERSON.  I just printed out three pages of instructions about the dawgs: who eats what, how much and how often, how to prepare it, Henry's recent diagnosis and symptoms to watch for, etc. The people at my kennel must have a picture of me behind the counter with "Look out for this woman" printed under it.    I am a loony.




I agree with Csshopper! Nothing loony about being specific about your dogs' care. Now, asking the staff to rub Vaseline on your intact male Great Dane's, er, low hanging parts (IYKWIM) twice a day...THAT will get the eyeballs rolling like crazy. True story. You are perfectly normal, no eye rolling I promise!


----------



## chaneljewel

CL, such adorable pictures!   What a happy little guy!

India, what a wonderful tribute to your daughter!  You must be proud of her, and she definitely thinks highly of you.  So special!

Mindi, I do the same with my furry kids.   I just don't want someone to mess with their fragile systems.  Good for you, mommy!


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks, guys.  I feel less loony.  LOL at the Great Dane owner, OB. I can't help but think that the dog was probably rather bemused by this treatment.


----------



## ck21

Mindi-I am the loony person who, upon waking at 5am on vacation, decides to catch a cab to Target to buy the new Toms stuff....

DH called me insane.


----------



## Mindi B

ck, I love that!  Hey, it's vacation--do what's fun!  Target is fun.


----------



## India

Mindi, I keep copies (sort of a template) of dog instructions on my computer.  Yes, it's several pages long.  And when I add the house sitting in the summer where watering is concerned, yep, it's about 3 pages long!  At least they can never say we didn't tell them something!

CK, just too cute as always.  Heck, why not a trip to Target?  But how does one get a cab back?  Do you just pay it to wait?  

Supposed to snow 1-3" tonight, which means my town will probably have a snow day tomorrow and the grocery today will be in full apocalypse-shopping mode.  Thank heavens I don't need to go!.  It's supposed to get down to the low teens tomorrow night - this is WAY too cold for this time of year!

Fur coat is going to church for the first time this AM!  Gotta rush and get dressed!


----------



## ck21

India-so many cabs around here that I just called the cab company when I was done shopping.  It was there in 5 minutes!!

Shopped all morning--time for lunch!!


----------



## Mindi B

Dropped off the doggies and the kennel attendants said many folks provide instructions.  So, India, I guess we are not alone!  I know my dogs are not children, I don't believe they think like people, I don't treat them like people, I would never compare their importance to someone's kids--BUT I love 'em to bits, and that's just it, India--I never want anyone to say, "Well, you never told us!"
Now just time to gather myself, do the last shutting down and locking up, and we're off!  AIEIEIEIEIEIEEEEEE!  No, I'm fine.  DH watched me racing frantically around this morning and observed mildly, "Honey, this trip is supposed to be FUN."  Right, fun, got it.


----------



## ck21

Yes, fun, Mindi!!  Have a wonderful time!


----------



## eagle1002us

I have two AMcQ sheer scarves from a couple of years ago from NM.  They are well over 90cm tho I am too lazy right now to measure them.   My favorite of the two has a black background with antique gold border and fall-colored flowers.  There are some skulls but one really has to look to find them.  It is rather like an H Pierre d'Orient but it's not a copy.   IMHO, H doesn't do enough florals, especially autumnal florals.   The other is also sheer with a white background and pale pink and silvery gray floral design, some sea shells, and some hard to detect skulls.   It's perfect for summer.


The much more frequently seen AMcQ scarves are blah, just skulls against a colored background.


----------



## eagle1002us

*Belphoebe*, I just responded to your AMcQ comments (above) but the quote function didn't seem to work.


----------



## eagle1002us

*Mindi*, have a wonderful trip and it's great that Hen-Hen is going to be ok.


----------



## biscuit1

Fur coat is going to church for the first time this AM!  Gotta rush and get dressed![/QUOTE]

India,  please share fur details . It will be fur weather here on tuesday. It's going to be a long winter.
 A few days ago you were baking a pumpkin crisp. If it's not too much trouble- can you please post recipe ?


----------



## ck21

Chilling out with Hot cars.  The Libby has an ice cream stand next to a seating area with a TV playing kids movies.  Genius!!!  Frozen just started and hot cars is captivated!!


----------



## ouija board

Ck, that sounds awesome! DD would be in heaven. 

Mindi, safe travels for you and DH! Have fun!

Eagle, I agree about the more commonly seen McQ skull scarves. The more intricate designs incorporating skulls are quite beautiful. I seem to recall one design using butterflies.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Tiny check in...
Mindi safe travels!!
Day for of camp  Gramsie and Papa.
I will catch up tomorrow, he just fell asleep so I had better do some laundry and get ready for another fun filled day&#10084;&#65039;
CK I am so happy for you and your fun adventure!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> Chilling out with Hot cars.  The Libby has an ice cream stand next to a seating area with a TV playing kids movies.  Genius!!!  Frozen just started and hot cars is captivated!!



Wish I were there with you! Braxton watched Frozen today, snarled at DH when he sang along!


----------



## chaneljewel

CL, I think Frozen has captivated every child, and most adults including this one!  I love it and spent the day finding Frozen treasures for my dgd for Christmas.  Love them all and wish I were a kid so I could play with them...lol!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Oh I agree Chanel, I would have loved these Frozen treasures when I was little! When we were in NY last week we bought a big stuffed Sven for Braxton. I carried him him on the plane like a little girl! 
Both are sitting next to me in bed right now


----------



## Luckydogmom

It has been such a crazy fall, did I totally miss out on the Hermes RAOK this year??
I am so sad if I did, the last two years were so much fun.


----------



## India

biscuit1 said:


> Fur coat is going to church for the first time this AM!  Gotta rush and get dressed!



India,  please share fur details . It will be fur weather here on tuesday. It's going to be a long winter.
 A few days ago you were baking a pumpkin crisp. If it's not too much trouble- can you please post recipe ?[/QUOTE]
Had planned on wearing my old full length mink - it's about 30 yrs old but still pretty and VERY warm.  I had had my mother's 50 yr old sable boa turned into a detachable collar for it - semi-successful.  I was running late for church and didn't have time to mess with either coat or boa.  Just grabbed my go-to fun - sheared mink stroller with brown chinchilla cuffs, collar and down the front.  It's SO light weight (my full length coat is VERY heavy) and is reversible to a taffeta rain coat.  It's very warm and I can wear it with just about anything.  So, it went to church.

Apparently, I got NO credit for going to church as when I got him, I had missed the Kings Rd email.  It had the most GORGEOUS deGournay patterned wrapping paper for sale!!!  I first discovered de Gournay wallpapers (all hand painted) while shopping on Fulham Rd many years ago - absolutely gorgeous stuff.  I'd buy it in a minute, regardless of cost, if I had a dining room the size of one on Downton Abbey - I have a rather SMALL dining room and it would never be seen in all its glory.  So, I wanted that wrapping paper.  SOLD OUT in less than 2 hrs and no more coming.  Boo!

We had that disgusting stuff the English refer to as "wintry mix" all evening last night - turned to snow during the night.  I think we got about 2-3".  Of course, JCPS called off school today - roads are totally clear.  First snow day of the year.  It's going to be a LONG year!

Here is a picture I took of my back garden when I got up at about 10AM today (Godfrey and I stayed in bed and snuggled under the down blanket- delicious!). It's not supposed to look like this in KY until Jan!


----------



## India

Biscuit asked for the pumpkin crisp recipe so I'll share it.  It's SUPER easy and absolutely delicious - even better the 2nd day and beyond (if it lasts that long!).

Pre-heat oven to 350°

1-29 oz can of pumpkin (NOT pumpkin pie mix!)
2 cans evaporated milk
1 cup sugar
1 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp ginger
½ tsp cloves
½ tsp salt

Mix ingredients until smooth.  Pour into lightly greased 13x9&#8221; baking dish.

1 box butter-flavored yellow cake mix
1 cup pecan or walnut pieces &#8211; should be in chunks- whole pecans are best if price is good
1 cup butter, melted

Sprinkle cake mix evenly over pumpkin mixture.  Sprinkle with nuts.  Drizzle melted butter evenly over nuts and cake mix.

Bake for 1 hr until golden brown.  Let stand 10 min before serving.

NOTE:  The pumpkin will have the consistency of a pudding.  If you prefer a firmer, more pumpkin pie-like texture, add two eggs to the pumpkin mixture.


----------



## ouija board

India, the pumpkin crisp sounds delicious! I thought we were cold here, but you guys are in a winter wonderland! Stay warm!

LDM, I think RAOK is MIA this year. Usually Docride oversees it, but I think she is out of the country right now. I didn't even think about it until you mentioned it.  The holidays have snuck up on me this year! Surprising, given how all the stores and malls have gone straight from Halloween to Christmas in one fell swoop.


----------



## biscuit1

India, thank you so much for posting recipe. I will try it.  My go to out the door coat is similar to yours - sheared mink that reverses to silk,very warm and practical. 
 I recently found an envelope with Fortuny samples from my old house. They are too pretty to throw away.
Any suggestions ? I was thinking of framing them- maybe.
Do your dogs like the snow ? Your back garden looks lovely .Here it is rain, mud and wet leaves.
Tomorrow it will all be frozen.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Oh India, what a beautiful winter wonderland! You have no idea how very jealous I am 

OB I think you are right. I searched and searched for a long time and couldn't find a thread. I'm sad, it was so much fun participating. I had more fun shopping and wrapping for my RAOK buddies, even DH helped me search for the perfect gifts. I do hope it returns next year!

Baking cookies with Braxton this morning. Some how I ended up with 4 cups of flour poured onto my my suede loafers. Oh well, he giggled for a long time over this...too cute! DD and DSIL come home tonight after their fun weekend at the Green Bay game. She was thrilled to wear warm clothes for a few days.

India, I have wanted one of those reversible coats for year's but can't justify buying one with the weather we have. I always they them on at Neiman's, DH thinks I am crazy. 

Biscuit you should frame the samples, that would be a great piece of art!


----------



## India

Biscuit, either frame those samples of if there are enough make a pillow out of them.  Every single inch of Fortuny is precious!  My upholsterer made a Fortuny sack for a walker for one of her longtime designers who is now more or less retired.  She is by far the chicest woman at her retirement facility with Fortuny on her walker!  I'm hope my upholsterer is still around to make one for me one of these days!  I've saved ever inch of Fortuny from pillows I've had made for my LR sofa.  They're works of art!

Oh, flour on suede shoes!  Yikes!  Perhaps the vacuum cleaner will get it off and then a good stiff brush for the rest?  You're an angel to take Braxton and let his parents have some good couple time alone.  A close friend of mine did the same when her DD was very ill.  

I remember when I lived in LA seeing women in Beverly Hills in full length fur coats if the temp dropped to 60 in the daytime.  Frankly, even though the coats were fabulous, they looked ridiculous.  But, LDM, why not have one for those trips with DH to colder climates?  It sometimes gets pretty cold at night, especially in the desert, in CA - you might even wear it then.  It's just the most perfect coat for travel - folds to nothing in the overhead on the plane and isn't dragging in the slush on every curb in NYC.  My DD has borrowed mine a few times for NYC trips in the winter instead of taking her own full length mink.


----------



## Luckydogmom

ouija board said:


> India, the pumpkin crisp sounds delicious! I thought we were cold here, but you guys are in a winter wonderland! Stay warm!
> 
> LDM, I think RAOK is MIA this year. Usually Docride oversees it, but I think she is out of the country right now. I didn't even think about it until you mentioned it.  The holidays have snuck up on me this year! Surprising, given how all the stores and malls have gone straight from Halloween to Christmas in one fell swoop.



I made one last search, no mention of RAOK  Docride and our wonderful mods made this event so special.
It will missed this year!
Yes, Thanksgiving seems to be also MIA this year. Sad for me as I was born on Thanksgiving and adore this holiday.


----------



## biscuit1

India, I saved the swatches because they are different colors for different rooms at the time- so quite an assortment. In my childhood home we had Fortuny drapes and every time we moved they were altered to fit in new homes. Eventually they ended up as swags in my brother's house .Now they are here upstairs in the guest room. My mother was a personal friend of Countess Elsie Lee Gozzi and I remember her asking me if I wanted to go to work there- this was in late seventies. 
I think Fortuny on a walker is brilliant.


----------



## biscuit1

LDM , I think I will frame the swatches. They've been in an envelope for decades. Hope you go for the coat. I prefer it over other fur coats because it is so lightweight and as India said they travel well.

How are the shoes doing ?


----------



## ck21

Fun to check and read the goings on.  Snow, fur coats, frozen toys and flour in the shoes.

We are getting ready for our last dinner here--a "character meal" with the classics.  Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Pluto and Goofy.  Should be fun, but I'm not ready to face the cold at home!!  Also, packing will be quite the challenge.  Hot Cars is a bit spoiled by grandma during vacation!!!


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> Fun to check and read the goings on.  Snow, fur coats, frozen toys and flour in the shoes.
> 
> We are getting ready for our last dinner here--a "character meal" with the classics.  Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Pluto and Goofy.  Should be fun, but I'm not ready to face the cold at home!!  Also, packing will be quite the challenge.  Hot Cars is a bit spoiled by grandma during vacation!!!



Take a cab to the local Fed Ex or UPS, if there's still time, and have Grandma ship things home for him. I have done this and it makes the gifts even more fun, even though the girls knew what was in the box, it felt like getting presents twice.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Biscuit, I guess my shoes look...well...loved. When Braxton was rolling the dough into balls then into sugar he decided to toss handfuls of sugar in the air and said "like on Frozen"...sugar...or snow... Everywhere! I am glad I am a calm Gramzie. Now waiting for ants to come marching in!

Good news, our kind of new kitchen and great room is almost finished. Maybe three more days of painting and I will be able to scrub the floor and enjoy the fresh makeover. In the mean time there are boxes all over the place, filled with things that I really don't need. Tomorrow will be DD donation day.
I am loving our crisp white kitchen, it feels happy to me. The chandeliers turned out great. They are very different, very me. Glad we are almost finished!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> Fun to check and read the goings on.  Snow, fur coats, frozen toys and flour in the shoes.
> 
> We are getting ready for our last dinner here--a "character meal" with the classics.  Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Pluto and Goofy.  Should be fun, but I'm not ready to face the cold at home!!  Also, packing will be quite the challenge.  Hot Cars is a bit spoiled by grandma during vacation!!!



CK, what a fun adventure for you and your family. I love reading about all of the little details of your trip, each day was filled with enough fun to fill a week!


----------



## ouija board

LDM, I can't wait to see what you did for the kitchen lighting! I know it'll be fantastic and creative! Sorry to hear about the shoes and sugar filled kitchen. You gotta hand it to Braxton, he's got an imagination! I'm so glad DD has never thought to recreate a Frozen scene with flying sugar in my kitchen. I would be anything but calm!

Ck, good luck getting everything home! When I take DD to Disney, I plan to bring an empty duffle bag for all the stuff that I didn't arrive with but will definitely be lugging home.


----------



## biscuit1

LDM , I  am taking calm lessons from you ! Hope you you will post pix of new kitchen. Do you have any MacKenzie Childs stuff happening in there ?


----------



## ck21

From our last night here....


----------



## Luckydogmom

CK,,,,this photo gave me chills, perfectly precious in every way!!

Biscuit, yes, plenty of MacKenzie in the kitchen. The chandeliers are "kind of" the look as well. My tiny update budget forced me to me creative so I didn't buy the $6,000.00 ones in the catalogue!

OB have you picked a date for Disney yet? Don't forget about CA Disney one day as well. I would love to meet you there!

DD and DSIL made it home safe and sound, no flying sugar or flour planned for today.

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## biscuit1

LDM, I have their counter stools with the fish. As I unpack my brother's house, I find more and more MacKenzie stuff - such a nice surprise. Most recent discovery was their multi colored martini glasses - just beautiful.
Every suede cleaner hint I found suggests using flour to clean suede . I guess your shoes will be extra clean. I would vacuum them, stiff or wire brush and then possibly very light superfine sandpaper or those suede eraser things. Timberland sells a suede cleaner kit if all else fails.


----------



## biscuit1

ck21 said:


> From our last night here....
> 
> View attachment 2810137



Fantastic photo ! Thank you for sharing your trip with us !


----------



## Belphoebe

eagle1002us said:


> I have two AMcQ sheer scarves from a couple of years ago from NM.  They are well over 90cm tho I am too lazy right now to measure them.   My favorite of the two has a black background with antique gold border and fall-colored flowers.  There are some skulls but one really has to look to find them.  It is rather like an H Pierre d'Orient but it's not a copy.   IMHO, H doesn't do enough florals, especially autumnal florals.   The other is also sheer with a white background and pale pink and silvery gray floral design, some sea shells, and some hard to detect skulls.   It's perfect for summer.
> 
> 
> The much more frequently seen AMcQ scarves are blah, just skulls against a colored background.



Ah, thank you, Eagle, that is useful. I guess I've only ever been up close and personal with the skull scarves, which are fine but, I agree, kind of blah, whatever. If I got one as a gift I'd be happy enough, sure, but I might go exchange it for the summery one you describe. 

Do you have to be as careful with the AMcQ scarves as with the H? That's my one difficulty with the H: I'm terrified to wear them if there's even a hint of rain, and if I'm going to be eating, I'll usually wear a busy pattern, since I feel like a stain on a spare pattern stands out a mile.


----------



## nycmom

ck21&#8230;i always love your photos, that last one truly made my heart melt! i am so glad it was a good trip and congrats on winning the project too! 

biscuit1&#8230;your coat sounds gorgeous and so cozy! today is coooold! i think framing the swatches sounds perfect! 

luckydogmom&#8230;i am hoping hoping hoping you'll share pics of the kitchen, it sounds incredible! as always i am thinking about you and your family.

ouja board&#8230;i am so excited for you, i can't wait to hear (well read) about your adventures. i am sure it must seem scary and overwhelming too but i love that you are going for it and following a passion! 

mind b&#8230;first of course i am so and relieved happy henhen is okay!!! and of course i hope you have a wonderful trip! but also can i just tell you "truth with tact" is an awesome idea! that card for your father literally made me lol, maybe because its perfect for mine too, i am still giggling at "certainly don't wish you ill"!!!  genus i tell ya! 

india&#8230;what a wonderful tribute to you and your daughter, thank you for sharing such a lovely story! 

csshopper&#8230;i am so glad you are happy in your new home, if it makes you feel any better we moved in may and only this past weekend ordered a couch and bar stools! (so as you can imagine our seating options have been fairly  limited for the past 6+ months) 

tesi&#8230;good luck with the roof, i am keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

lulilu&#8230;i am so sorry about your sisters dog, i am glad you had a nice time with the sweet visiting puppy, we have cats and i love when they sleep with me 

etoupebirkin&#8230;i just saw your note here now, thank you! 

chaneljewel...i'm with you, another frozen fan here  

belphoebe & eagle1002us...sorry i am no help with scarves&#8230;although i do have and love alexander mcqueen shoes and a fabulous leather skirt!


----------



## tesi

ck-   hot cars is adorable!!
ldm-  happy to hear the kitchen is close to complete-  sounds just lovely.  white is a great base to decorate with-  you can go in any direction with it!  

roof work is done and lovely-  full roof will have to wait until spring as it is $$$$$$. 
cedar is so costly&#8230;&#8230;but lovely.  

brrrr&#8230;.so cold.  at least i'm not in buffalo. 

hugs to all-


----------



## India

LDM, we ALL want to see pictures of your kitchen/family room do-over!  I know it's terribly creative like anything you do always is!

ck, that is an adorable picture of Hot Cars.  There's your Xmas card picture for this year!

VERY cold today - low last night of 11 and high today of 22.  This is JANUARY weather, and even then, it's usually for only a few days and that back up, sometimes even into the 60's.  It's why gardening is such a challenge - freeze/thaw/freeze/thaw.  Yard man was to come and blow leaves tomorrow .  Instead, he'll be polishing my silver and copper!  Needed doing anyway...


----------



## ck21

The downside of the trip--none of our bags made it home.  Delta doesn't know where they are.


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> The downside of the trip--none of our bags made it home.  Delta doesn't know where they are.



Hope they aren't hanging out with Mindi's and turn up SOON.

Lucky Minnie Mouse to have such an adorable young man pose with her. He takes great pictures, but this one really tops the charts!


----------



## ck21

csshopper said:


> Hope they aren't hanging out with Mindi's and turn up SOON.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky Minnie Mouse to have such an adorable young man pose with her. He takes great pictures, but this one really tops the charts!




Thanks, CSS!!

Happy to be home!!  

LDM-looking forward to kitchen pics!


----------



## Mindi B

ck, NONE of your bags?!?!?!?!  I would be beside myself.  Dang, I hope they turn up soon.  Wonderful picture of Hot Cars and Minnie!
I met a tPFer for coffee today!!!!   So cool, so much fun to meet a friend halfway around the world.  Trip going great, not enough time to do all we'd like, but feel so fortunate to be here.  
I want pics of LDM's updated kichen.
One of my SILs lives in Buffalo (and I grew up there).  Holy COW.
tesi, so glad you are now weatherproof!
css, India, nycmom, OB, EB, everybody--Hi!


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi - great to hear from you ! Was wondering how your trip was going.


----------



## Mindi B

Hi, biscuit!  Mucking out the stables in the freezing cold does NOT sound like fun.  But hot tea and tPF in a cozy ktichen works for me.  Stay warm.  After a week in this tropical heat and humidity, I'm afraid that my head will explode the minute I deplane.  Watch for it on the news, "Cranial detonation closes runway at JFK."


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> Hi, biscuit!  Mucking out the stables in the freezing cold does NOT sound like fun.  But hot tea and tPF in a cozy ktichen works for me.  Stay warm.  After a week in this tropical heat and humidity, I'm afraid that my head will explode the minute I deplane.  Watch for it on the news, "Cranial detonation closes runway at JFK."



It's 19 out now. Expected highs today of 30 , tomorrow 39 , sunday 48, hope you're travelling monday - 63 and rain. 
Time to bake the biscuits .......Thanksgiving biscuits.
Will muck in afternoon when there's more sun=heat out there.
Thank you for the humor - I needed it !!!!!


----------



## nycmom

ck21 said:


> The downside of the trip--none of our bags made it home.  Delta doesn't know where they are.



Oh no!!! Any news yet?


----------



## Luckydogmom

Yikes CK, that's awful, horrible! I hope you post good baggage news today, fingers crossed for you, I am so sorry 

Mindi!! Hooray, so fun hearing from you while you are away! Have your bags been telling you their wild stories while they were away? How great that you were able to meet up with a TPF friend! Have fun...

NYCMom, wonderful hearing from you, I have been missing you!

Tesi, Biscuit and India, cozy and warm wished for you. You do know I want to hop on a plane and visit you all and wear my coats that just hang in my closet all year?

Glad you roof was fixed Tesi, at least the troubled area to get you through winter.  We have a widow's walk on the third floor that has to be reroofed this weekend. Our home was presser washed and the roof leaked right into our closet. Onto my sweaters to be exact, ugh.

Happy biscuit baking, Biscuit! How cute does that sound??

CSS, any weather up your way to send down here? DH is near you today, If you have any extra rain drops throw some his way

I promise to post some pics, finish work going on now. My valances should be back next Tuesday.
Everything is still a mess, I need to get organized for Thanksgiving! Tesi, you are right, the white seems to fit my many moods and goes with everything. It's funny, I was ready to rip out our granit and change colors but the white makes them look beautiful now. DH is thrilled, he had no interest in changing the counters. I keep trying to get a good pic of the chandeliers but I can't figure out how to capture them with the right lighting. They are my favorite part of the room


----------



## ck21

Bags will be delivered today!!  It seems that most of the first class bags were lost....how does that happen on a direct flight?


----------



## biscuit1

ck21 said:


> Bags will be delivered today!!  It seems that most of the first class bags were lost....how does that happen on a direct flight?



I had hope !  Glad it did not take too long. This happened to me on flight to my wedding. That should have been a sign....


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> Bags will be delivered today!!  It seems that most of the first class bags were lost....how does that happen on a direct flight?



Great news CK, woo hoo!


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> Bags will be delivered today!!  It seems that most of the first class bags were lost....how does that happen on a direct flight?



Maybe when they go directly to* another* city? 

Did you come home to snow drifts? 

From your wonderful and thoughtful posts it seems like it was a great trip and worth any hassle. Glad all luggage is now where it belongs!


----------



## csshopper

ldm- so far we are having puny little bursts of raindrops, doubt if it's even measurable at this point. It's interesting, we only moved 22 miles from our former house, yet the rain there is heavier than here. Last week our former neighbors measured 1+ inches and we had about a quarter of that. Former house was closer to the Sierra foothills so that may make a difference.

Thinking about all who are shivering in the Arctic blast and dealing with snow. I was born and raised in northern Ohio and remember some really severe winters. To any tpf members in Buffalo, special thoughts for you. 

Mindi, great time to be in Singapore. All that humidity will be like a facial.....well, not exactly. 

india- I made your pumpkin recipe.  Thank you for sharing it, I'll do it again to take to a Thanksgiving gathering as a nice alternative to pie. 

Biscuit- do you bake a variety of flavors for each season?


----------



## biscuit1

csshopper, I bake 5 different flavors. Peanut butter,liverwurst (no onions !) ,pumpkin, cheddar cheese and banana. Mixed only with organic buckwheat flour and flaxseed meal. Each holiday/occasion /season has different shapes . That's what changes the most. I have close to 150 cookie cutters.


----------



## chaneljewel

India, I'm going to make the crisp this weekend...sounds yummy!  Thanks!

LDM, I thought I'd missed RAOK this year too and have searched for it.  I enjoyed participating in it a lot.  Last year EB had me and she made my days so bright and happy!   I don't know how she knew so much what I adored, but she did.  The bear she sent me is still one of my favorite treasures, as well as this dog tray.   I will always feel blessed that she cared so much about me!


----------



## chaneljewel

Ck, that's just annoying about your bags.   That happened to me the time we went to the Bahamas.  Of course dh, who isn't so vain about his things, had all his bags!   I was livid, but waiting was all I could do! 

Yes, LDM, pictures of your beautiful kitchen!

Glad you're  having fun, mindi!


----------



## Mindi B

ck, SO happy your luggage was found, but for heaven's sake, losing the luggage on a direct flight?   
Up a little earlier than normal here, but not too bad.  I'm finding my sleep schedule adjusted pretty well, but my appetite schedule is completely backwards.  Usually I'm not a breakfast person, but here I'm starving in the morning, and not at all interested in dinner.  DH's last convention day, then I have him for two days.  Woot!


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> ck, SO happy your luggage was found, but for heaven's sake, losing the luggage on a direct flight?
> Up a little earlier than normal here, but not too bad.  I'm finding my sleep schedule adjusted pretty well, but my appetite schedule is completely backwards.  Usually I'm not a breakfast person, but here I'm starving in the morning, and not at all interested in dinner.  DH's last convention day, then I have him for two days.  Woot!



Is it what we are used to in USA breakfast food ?  Sounds like you are having fun and happy.
What a great opportunity for you - this trip and time with hubby.


----------



## ck21

The bags have arrived.  No explanation given, but if can tell by the bag tracking that they were lost somewhere between the airplane and baggage claim...

Adjusting to being back.  Cold and snowy!!!


----------



## Mindi B

It's a breakfast buffet with both Western and Eastern items, biscuit--something for everyone.  It's a very cosmopolitan, International city, with all sort of languages and accents and ages and styles of dress.  Really wonderful people-watching.  I do think the constant heat and humidity would get to me, but now that I am a girl what works out, sweating (er, glowing) is not unfamiliar to me, and it is probably better for my old skin than the dry cold back home.  Now to decide what to do with myself today. . . .


----------



## Mindi B

ck, that is just biZARRE.


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi , so exciting !   Almost feels like I'm there minus the "glow" factor. Are you taking photos ? What are your options for keeping busy today- only tell if you have time- enjoy  !!!


----------



## tesi

mindi-  have fun sweetie!  what i would give for heat and humidity.  workers tried to winterize my sprinkler system today&#8230;&#8230;frozen up completely.  they come back next week.  i have not run it in 2 months so hopefully no damage from the freeze.  always something with these houses&#8230;

ldm-  leaking into your closet??  that would send me over the edge.  frankly my closet is just too small here-  it's not that i have too many clothes/shoes.  no that is not it&#8230;.

ck-  happy you and your luggage are back safe and sound.  what  wonderful memories you made. 

biscuit-  wow, 150 cookie cutters.  you must have them all!  so cool.  good luck baking.  yummy

chanel, ob, css, nyc mom, india-    hugs and hello.  hope all are well and happy!


----------



## biscuit1

Tesi , there are so many cutters out there from different companies. I have been buying them for almost 8 years and they do wear out over time.
Somewhere between 5 and 15 per holiday- Thanksgiving, Christmas, Valentine's Day, St.Patty's , Easter,
Summertime, Southwest, Birthdays, Shoes, Dog Breeds, Halloween - you get the idea.
I'm about to join your roof club. Leaks and warps.


----------



## ouija board

Ck, glad you and your bags finally were reunited! I'm not surprised that the bags went awol somewhere between the plane and baggage claim. Once, I was sitting on a plane waiting to take off, and I watched a baggage cart driver unload bags from the plane at the next gate. As he drove off, two bags fell off on the tarmac, and that's where they stayed till my plane pushed away from the gate 20 min later. I'm with Mindi's DH...I avoid checking luggage if at all possible! 

Biscuit, I bet this time of year is crazy busy for you! I'm not surprised that you have so many cookie cutters. I barely bake, and I've somehow collected at least 20 cookie cutters. 

Mindi, glad you're adjusting to the time change! How cool that you get to meet up with a tpfer halfway around the world. Although as international as the H forum is, you could go to just about any major city in the world and find a kindred tpf spirit.


----------



## biscuit1

OB,  a few years ago I bought a sidesaddle in England. The saddler was bringing it with her to the states for me. It fell from the baggage truck and in horror she watched from jet as it was run over by another vehicle. Fortunately , it had minimal damage and rode beautifully. Amazing as at that point it was 90 years old. 
My favorite cookie cutter shops are- The Cookie Cutter Shop and Foose. It's easy to get carried away and just keep clicking and adding to cart.


----------



## India

Used to make cut-out cooked every Christmas - also sometimes for Valentine's Day.  My mother had the most wonderful recipe - I've never seen another one like it.  Most cut-out cooked are pretty and about as flavorful and tender as cardboard.  These are fabulous (as is the raw dough - hard not to nibble away half of it!). It's a time consuming recipe and the decorating the cookie is more time.  My daughter does make one batch at Christmas and I usually get 3-4 cookies - they vanish instantly.

Since you bake, I'm posting the recipe.

Anna Mae's Swedish Cut-out Cookies

6 egg yolks
3/4 cup sweet, unsalted butter (NOT margarine!) 
2 cups white flour
3/4 cup sugar
1/2 tsp lemon extract
1/2 tsp salt
3 Tbl heavy cream

Preheat oven to 375°
Drop raw egg yolks into gently simmering, salted water.  Simmer until hard cooked, but not dry.  Put through a food mill. Set aside.
Cream butter and sugar.  Add sieved egg yolks.
Sift flour and salt together.
Add dry ingredients to above mixture, alternating with lemon extract and cream (I mix them together)
Work into a ball.  Chill.
Roll out thinly, cut out cookies.
Bake 6-8 minutes till edges just begin to turn golden brown.
When cool, frost with the following and decorate.

Swedish Cutout Cookie Frosting

confectioners/powdered sugar  (I start with one box)
milk
lemon extract

Mix ingredients til smooth.  Mixture should be thin enough to spread-out smoothly, but thick enough to cover.  Divide into several Pyrex cups and color with paste food coloring. 

Store cookies in a tin with a tight lid.  They'll never last long enough to get stale!


----------



## biscuit1

Thank you India !  I will try your mother's recipe- so nice of you to share it. Those are ingredients I always have in house.
How is your weather today ?


----------



## India

It's warmer - in the upper 30's.  Supposed to warm up a bit over the weekend and be in the 40's next week.  But freezing rain/snow are forecast for day after Thanksgiving when my DD and her family will be driving to Denison Univ for a squash tournament!  Don't like to think of them on the road in that weather.

biscuit, you will find these cookies to be the most delicious, tender cutouts I've ever eaten.  It's all those egg yolks.  I've never seen another cookie recipe that calls for hard cooked, sieved egg yolks but that's the secret of the recipe.  That many eggs raw, would make soup, not cookie dough!  

Hope you like them!  They are a true tradition in my family - my mother used to bake multiple batches of these every Christmas, even when she was so old and her hands so arthritic that she could barely do so.  Mother probably made 10 kinds of cookies at Christmas - baking started with the fruitcake in early Nov and she just kept on baking and baking.  I think ldm is channeling my mother with all she does!  I did NOT inherit her energy level and drive!

Have a cup of tea and a cookie and think of Anna Mae... She was one of a kind...


----------



## biscuit1

Anna Mae sounds wonderful.  So much we can learn from her generation. I hope this is not rude to ask  (since you 've just been so generous with this recipe ) , do you happen to remember the fruitcake recipe ? 
I buy Stollen from 1-800- Bakery every year but adding in the shipping it gets silly.


----------



## India

I do have the fruitcake recipe - best ever.  I'll find and post it.  Even people who think they hate fruitcake like it - nearly all candied fruit.

The best stollen I've ever eaten I buy each year from Aldi's.  I'd never even heard of Aldi's and when I went, I looked ridiculous - very cold day so fur jacket and Hermes handbag.  Talk about being overdressed!  There is tons of marzipan and candied fruit in theirs and I think they're only about $5 or so.  They freeze beautifully, so go find an Aldi's and be prepared for quite an experience - can't even describe it.  It makes Sam's Club look like Whole Foods!


----------



## chaneljewel

India, we have an Aldi's here and will look  for the stollen.
I can't wait to try your mom's cookies.   Thanks so much for sharing!
And I must admit that I love fruitcake too...Dh also.  I used to make some but haven't for years.  I might have to make your recipe for that too!


----------



## biscuit1

India , I've never heard of an Aldi's before. Just looked online - there's one half an hour from me !!! They show holiday items on their site- found the stollen - at $4.99 - that's almost free !!!!!!!
You've probably made my Christmas.
Thank you.


----------



## Luckydogmom

What a fun baking conversation to pop into! India in all of my years of baking I have never come across a recipe for cookies with cooked eggs. This looks wonderful, I can't wait to try it!

Biscuit I also collect cookie cutters! I adore the big copper ones, my kids still buy them for me for my birthday every year. When they were growing up I always said I would love a cookie cutter for my birthday because I knew it was a gift they could afford to pay for with their chore allowance. It became a competition between them to find really different ones. 

Now I am craving fruit cake! I dearly miss my mom's. She made it with persimmons. We have not been able to find her secret recipe any place. I don't even think she ever wrote it down. It also had a lot of candied fruit in it. It was her mom's recipe from Germany.

Yikes, it's sprinkling out, hooray!


----------



## biscuit1

LDM, the copper cutters are beautiful- so much stronger too. Williams Sonoma has a nice selection and they do go on sale after the holidays. They don't wear out like the tin ones do.
What a wonderful way to have collected your cookie cutters !


----------



## Luckydogmom

chaneljewel said:


> India, I'm going to make the crisp this weekend...sounds yummy!  Thanks!
> 
> LDM, I thought I'd missed RAOK this year too and have searched for it.  I enjoyed participating in it a lot.  Last year EB had me and she made my days so bright and happy!   I don't know how she knew so much what I adored, but she did.  The bear she sent me is still one of my favorite treasures, as well as this dog tray.   I will always feel blessed that she cared so much about me!



Oh I remember when you posted your pics, EB did send you such special treasures! Juliet spoiled me last year, and painted the most beautiful cards I have ever received! Maybe next year it will be back


----------



## Luckydogmom

I hadn't want to post anything about this but I have had a change of heart. MY DD had a long three hour  surgery today and the doctor gave us good news! He feels that they now have removed all the YUCK! 
Third surgery for her...Three times a charm! 
We are beyond happy.
Just had so share this news! 
Sweet Braxton is here for a few days so she can recover, we are all smiles


----------



## Luckydogmom

How do you store your cutters Biscuit? I have my go to favorites in a big glass jar on the counter, the rest in a big tub in the garage. I wish I had room for all of them in the kitchen, I feel sad for those not on display.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> ck, NONE of your bags?!?!?!?!  I would be beside myself.  Dang, I hope they turn up soon.  Wonderful picture of Hot Cars and Minnie!
> I met a tPFer for coffee today!!!!   So cool, so much fun to meet a friend halfway around the world.  Trip going great, not enough time to do all we'd like, but feel so fortunate to be here.
> I want pics of LDM's updated kichen.
> One of my SILs lives in Buffalo (and *I grew up there*).  Holy COW.
> tesi, so glad you are now weatherproof!
> css, India, nycmom, OB, EB, everybody--Hi!




What a small world, *Mindi*!  I grew up in Buffalo, too.   Left right after I had my first semester at high school ---  Mom hated, hated, hated the cold weather.   Going to LA from Buffalo and not having been to a beach or eaten a taco was real culture shock.
The elm trees lining our street in Buffalo were beautiful.  LA trees were skimpy by comparison.  I missed the fall colors of zinnias and marigolds, plus the pungent scent of marigolds. (It did take about 3 months for my radishes to mature, however)..


----------



## biscuit1

LDM,  Wonderful news about DD . So happy for your family unit. I hope any suede shoes you own are in a safe place.
My cutters used to be in a bowl , then a drawer and now seperated by season/holiday/occasion in huge ziplock bags. It was taking too long to find them and they would get squished in the drawer.


----------



## ouija board

Count me in as a fruitcake lover! And I'm not talking about DH  My mom always buys one from Kroger, and it's so moist and chock full of candied fruit. She and I are the only ones who eat it every Christmas. I'd love to make one, so I'm looking forward to India's recipe. 

Biscuit, oooh, a sidesaddle? I never rode side saddle&#8230;found it challenging enough to ride with both legs holding onto the horse! I would have a heart attack if I had to watch my saddle get run over on the tarmac! What a testament to the craftsmanship that it survived.

LDM, what FANTASTIC news! It must feel so good to breathe a sigh of relief and know that you can truly enjoy the holidays.

India, I just reread your cookie recipe, and I realized it uses lemon extract. I'm actually making lemon extract (vodka, lemon peel, tincture of time), and was wondering what to use it in.  Now I have a recipe! Very intriguing about the cooked egg yolk.


----------



## csshopper

My Mom made dark fruitcake every November. She soaked cheesecloth in rum, wrapped the cakes and stored them in tins until Christmas. She also made a white fruitcake, less candied fruit and it had coconut in it. She was known for her cookies. Each year she made dozens of 8-10 different kinds: spritz, meringue drops with finely grated chocolate and dusted with cocoa, Almond balls, a buttery cookie wrapped around a candied cherry, then rolled in confectioners sugar, Scotch shortbread, chocolate thumbprint, pecan shorts, a buttery bar with ground pecans, anise cookies, peanut blossoms, chocolate haystacks, peppermint candy canes. She also made the best penuche fudge and sugared walnuts. People looked forward to her Christmas gift tins and when she died I heard from friends the following Christmas about how a treasured tradition was missed by them. I still have her small looseleaf notebook where she kept her records of what she made each year and the yield of each batch.
India and biscuit, channel ob and ldm- you all triggered so many warm memories for me. I have to try Anna's cookies this year, they sound delicious.

Ldm- wonderful wonderful news about your DD!

India-read in Travel & Leisure magazine tonight about your DD's hotels. Wow, all the openings must keep her very very busy! It's a great concept, just the kind of hotel DH and I would choose if we were visiting one of those cities.

Beautiful day today, it RAINED!


----------



## Luckydogmom

thank you gals, yes a huge sigh a relief here at chez LDM. It has been up and down for a few months, yesterday's news sure will keep us on the up swing! Only one hiccup last night, I cracked a tooth in half while eating an apple. Ugh, off to the dentist this morning. Fortunately DH is in town town and is able to watch Braxton while I visit my dreamy dentist.

CSS, I loved reading about your mom's holiday cookies. What special memories for you! I wish my mom had kept records of her baking and had written certain recipes down. She was such a bake from memory kind of gal. Hooray for rain, you lucky girl!

OB, I would love your lemon extract recipe, any chance of sharing it with us? We have a big lemon tree in our front yard, I am always looking for new lemon recipes and that one sounds perfect!


----------



## Luckydogmom

biscuit1 said:


> LDM,  Wonderful news about DD . So happy for your family unit. I hope any suede shoes you own are in a safe place.
> My cutters used to be in a bowl , then a drawer and now seperated by season/holiday/occasion in huge ziplock bags. It was taking too long to find them and they would get squished in the drawer.



I think I need to organize mine better, I Wish I had an extra area in the kitchen just for cookie cutters!
Suede shoes are safe and sound, the flour actually cleaned them up a bit! I now wear leather ballet flats when cooking with Braxton, he is a wild baker


----------



## India

LDM, I can't tell you how overjoyed I am with your good news about DD!!!  We've all been so worried about her and all of you.  This is the BEST present for the holidays EVER!  You're wonderful to help out by keeping Braxton.  Sorry about that tooth - painful!

css, I think our mother's were sisters separated at birth!  My mother made SO many of those same cookies and yes, gave them away in tins at Christmas.  I still have many of her cookie tins - a bunch got water damage (read "rust") from a horrible 2nd floor pipe break nearly 15 years ago, and they had to be pitched, including the fruitcake tin.  Yes, cheesecake soaked in booze - my mother sometimes used rum, sometimes brandy.  Her rum balls were fabulous and they were easy.

Thank goodness my mother had them all written down in a small looseleaf notebook, too.  Her handwriting was very difficult to read but I had gotten a lot of them from her when she was still living so I know they're accurate.  I took all the recipes in her notebook and entered them in a software program I children bought me about 20 yrs ago.  I also entered all the recipe clippings of a lifetime - took me two winters in Maine to accomplish this.

Then, of course, Apple software changed and the recipe database no longer worked with new software.  I had it on an old computer and I ended up taking screen shots of each recipe, saving them as PDF files, and then saving them in multiple places - computer, DropBox and external HD, as well as a DVD disk in my safe.  I almost lost them once when a HD failed and I haven't been that upset since I lost my DH - it was my entire childhood of memories.  Never again!  They're protected forever, and DS and DD can easily access them from DropBox without asking me to send them the recipes.  Both do bake cookies at Christmas.  We have often laughed that DS's children will someday reminisce about "those wonderful cookies that DADDY used to make", Mommy not cooking at all! 

css, my mother was ALWAYS Anna Mae, never Anna!  Like many a good southern girl (she was from NW Arkansas), she went by two names.  When we lived in KC where I was born, she decided to go by Anne as she said Anna Mae sounded like every cleaning woman's name in the south, but it didn't stick - Anna Mae it was.  When we moved to LA, I met a woman in my church guild who was named Anna Mae - it was odd calling her that - and she was from PA!

Miles to go before I sleep today!  Off to get a replacement light bulb for bathroom spot (hope they still make them!), then to upholsterer's to do a final check on a loveseat for a client, then to hairdresser for some highlights in this old head!    

Cheers to all today!


----------



## biscuit1

Luckydogmom said:


> I think I need to organize mine better, I Wish I had an extra area in the kitchen just for cookie cutters!
> Suede shoes are safe and sound, the flour actually cleaned them up a bit! I now wear leather ballet flats when cooking with Braxton, he is a wild baker



Do you own a pair of Wellies ? It must be fun to bake with Braxton. I guess you learn to expect the unexpected !!!!!


----------



## ouija board

LDM, extracts are easy to make! Which is why I do them  The hardest part is choosing the vodka from the gazillion brands at the liquor store (and not looking like a complete lush when you walk out with a couple of bottles of booze). I used the peel of two lemons (no white pith) in half a bottle of vodka. I used a clean pickle jar, so that amount of vodka covered the lemon peel and then some, although the recipe said to just cover the peel. Then let it sit in a dark cool place for a few weeks. Vanilla extract is pretty much the same...vanilla beans plus enough vodka to cover. I use a tall jar so that the beans stand up in the jar, so it takes a full bottle of vodka. I leave the vanilla extract alone until it is nice and dark, which takes a few months. One recipe that I read called for the cheapest vodka you can find, another called for the highest alcohol % you could find. I've used vanilla vodka to make vanilla extract.


----------



## biscuit1

Now we're talking ........ my vote and purchase would be,

         Tito's Handmade Vodka  -  and it's gluten free !


----------



## Mindi B

Jeez, are we back?  Because I'm back!  Not re-acclimated, but back.  Hey, Peeps!


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> Jeez, are we back?  Because I'm back!  Not re-acclimated, but back.  Hey, Peeps!



you're home !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Jeez, are we back?  Because I'm back!  Not re-acclimated, but back.  Hey, Peeps!




Yay!! Tpf AND Mindi are back! Hope you are slowly getting over jet lag.


----------



## India

Glad both tpf AND Mindi are back!!!  It was VERY boring this past weekend!

I promised my mother's fruitcake recipe.  She used to make a dark fruitcake when I was little, but then she switched to a white fruitcake after she tasted my cousin's recipe.  It's my favorite.

Here goes!

Sylvia's White Fruitcake

28 oz softened sweet (unsalted) butter
2 cups granulated white sugar
6 egg yolks
2 1/2 cups white flour - reserve 1/2 cup for the fruit
2 OZ lemon extract
1 lb candied cherries (buy equal amounts of both red and green cherries)
1 lb candied pineapple - cut up in pieces the size of the cherries, NOT a fine dice
1/2 box golden raisins
2 lbs chopped pecans
rum, brand or bourbon - your choice - use 1/2 cup to macerate fruit - pour at least that much on baked cake to keep it moist and add flavor

Preheat oven to 250°

Mascerate all the fruit and the raisins in 1/2 cup of chosen liquor - macerate overnight.  Drain any remaining liquor off the fruit and reserve.

Take angel food cake pan and line the bottom with well-greased waxed paper or parchment.  Set aside.

Mix all the fruit and pecans with reserved flour.  Mix until all are well-coated.

Using mixer, beat butter and sugar until well creamed.  Add eggs and continue beating until light and fluffy.  Add lemon extract and reserved liquor used to macerate fruit.  Beat until well mixed.

By hand, add fruit and nut mixture, mixing until fruit/nuts are well distributed in the batter.  This is hard work - a husband's strong arms/hands can be useful!

Pour batter into prepared angel food cake pan and bake for 2 hours or until a skewer comes out ALMOST clean (shouldn't be totally gooey but not dry or cake will be too dry).

Cool cake in pan until completely cool - this will take several hours.  When cool, invert over heavy-duty aluminum foil that is covered with a large piece of cheesecloth.  

Pour chosen liquor over cake - I usually use 1/2 to 3/4 cup.  You can also soak the cheesecloth in liquor as well.  Wrap cake up tightly in foil/cheesecloth and put in a large tin or a large ziploc bag.  Refrigerate.

Cake needs to age at least a few weeks before serving.  Slice thinly while cold.  Enjoy!


----------



## India

Here is another recipe that is quick and easy and nice this time of year in particular.

Nantucket Cranberry Pie/cake/coffeecake

This is an adaptation of one of the late Laurie Colwin's Gourmet Magazine essays.  About this recipe, she wrote:  People who feel they must make a real dessert are often looking for something simple and wonderful, two words often felt not to be mutually exclusive.  My candidate for an easy and spectacular dessert is something called Nantucket Cranberry Pie, which is not a pie, but a cake...I like a cake that takes about four seconds to put together and gives an ambrosial result...This cake is so easy a child could do it, and if you happen to have a child or two lying around, I suggest you set them to work for your next dinner party."  I LOVE the part about a child or two lying around!

Laurie chops the cranberries and adds 1/2 walnuts.  It's good, but chopped nuts get caught in my elderly teeth and I like the cranberries whole so they can explode in ones mouth, all juicy and delicious.  Thus my adaptation.  This is fabulous straight from the oven - even better with a bit of vanilla ice cream on it.  But since it is very much like a coffee cake, it's perfect for breakfast or brunch.  I think it would be lovely for Christmas morning.  

Preheat oven to 350*

2 cups of fresh cranberries (about one normal size bag)

10 - inch pie plate of a square, deep pan, well-buttered.

In the bottom of the buttered pan, place the cranberries.  Add 1/3 to 1/2 cup sugar, sprinkled over it (I use 1/3 as I like my fruit tart).

In a bowl, mix 2 eggs, 3/4 cup melted butter (unsalted), 1 cup sugar, 1 cup flour and 1-2 tsp almond extract to taste.  Stir until smooth and silky.

Pour mixture over cranberries in pan.  

Bake for 35-40 minutes until golden brown around the edges and skewer and no jiggle in the middle.

Serve warm from the oven or at room temp.  No need to refrigerate.


----------



## biscuit1

India, thank you for the recipes. Are you preparing a feast for Thanksgiving ?


----------



## India

No, I offered to fix pheasant or quail with wild rice (which I have done before), but DD wanted turkey and dressing.  My poor old back cannot stand in the kitchen for two days fixing this, and no, I will NOT compromise on how I do it!

SO, DD is doing the turkey, dressing, brussels sprouts and gravy; I do the sweet potato casserole, the cranberry sauce and a pumpkin pie.  Her father will bring a couple of chess pies and she may make a pecan pie as well.  We do love pie in our family!


----------



## Mindi B

Pie!!!  I can't believe Thanksgiving is in three days.  I am NOT ready for the holidays this year.
I was truly not jet-lagged at all on the way over to Spore, but this time around I am a bit dazed.  DH and I both woke up, BANG, at 2 this morning, and then crashed again until 9, which for us is super-duper late.  But I did pull myself together sufficiently to get the dawgs, of course, and we brought 'em home and bathed them, and it's good to be back with the (clean and sweet-smelling) family.  And the Peeps!  Assuming you all are also clean and sweet-smelling.
What continent am I on again?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Those recipes sound awesome!!! Thank you for sharing.  The cranberry one is just up my alley!!!

Mindi, I hope you had a great trip!!! I missed you when I went up to your neck of the woods. It's so beautiful up there. But I had a great time at the party. I did not your area leave empty-handed. I went to an art gallery and fell in love with a painting. So it came home with me. 

My DH has been away for a few weeks at a trial. In that time, I've lost weight (through diet and exercise), cut my hair short, and did some reorganization at home. He won't recognize me or the house.

I was lonesome over the weekend, so I texted DS and asked him to meet me for dinner -- my treat. So Sunday we met for sushi. It was really wonderful to see him.


----------



## ck21

We're back!! I thought it was just my phone/ipad.  Whew--so glad to be back!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now to go catch up!


----------



## Mindi B

I wondered, too, ck.  I was still in Spore and wondered if there was some weird international thingie going on with my tPF access. . . .


----------



## ouija board

India, one word...YUM! For both recipes! And another recipe that uses lemon extract! I'll have a huge jar of lemon extract soon, so I see a lot of fruit cake being made in the future. My family had better start liking fruit cake, lol!

It's official. I've gone batty. I'm taking DD to Disney over Thanksgiving. It's going to be crowded, and there will be long lines...I'm pretty much resigned to it. But I got a great price on nonstop plane tickets, so that sealed the deal! She has been asking to go since last thanksgiving after several school friends went, so I feel as though I've made her wait an appropriate amount of time before giving her what she wants. How's that for parenting, haha! I'm packing half a suitcase, with the other half reserved for whatever princessy or mouse eared loot we bring back.


----------



## chaneljewel

Thanks for more recipes India!   I can't wait to try some of them!!

And am so glad to be back online!  I missed all of you!!!


----------



## Mindi B

OB, that is AWSOME!  You'll have a fantastic time, no matter the lines.  Does she know yet?  Is she over the moon?


----------



## eagle1002us

Belphoebe said:


> Ah, thank you, Eagle, that is useful. I guess I've only ever been up close and personal with the skull scarves, which are fine but, I agree, kind of blah, whatever. If I got one as a gift I'd be happy enough, sure, but I might go exchange it for the summery one you describe.
> 
> Do you have to be as careful with the AMcQ scarves as with the H? That's my one difficulty with the H: I'm terrified to wear them if there's even a hint of rain, and if I'm going to be eating, I'll usually wear a busy pattern, since I feel like a stain on a spare pattern stands out a mile.


 
Belphoebe, this is an ebay link to one of the AMcQ sheer scarves identical to mine.  Print is so detailed that spots just don't show up.  A smooth, satiny silk -- and HS are on this continuum---is more like to show a water spot, spaghetti, or coffee.  So I just throw the AMcQ on but when I wear HS I twist and tuck the scarf into my neckline to shelter it from wayward food.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/331390171797?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## tesi

so happy to see everyone here!  baby girl gets home tomorrow.  simply cannot wait-
many thanks for the recipes.  will file those away for christmas.  excited to get cooking wednesday- pies, prep and brining of the bird!

disney-  have fun OB!!!  you will love it.  

hugs to all!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> OB, that is AWSOME!  You'll have a fantastic time, no matter the lines.  Does she know yet?  Is she over the moon?



She does! She is! I was going to tell her the morning of (oh by the way, honey, you have "go to Disney" on the calendar today, so..let's go!), but I had to tell her early so that I could make Fast Pass reservations. Gotta know which princesses are priority since you can only use the Fast Pass for three attractions. Don't they know that there are MORE than three princesses?! The look on her face when I told her was priceless. Makes all the walking and waiting in line worthwhile right there.

Tesi, I think I enjoy the making and cooking more than the eating.  Okay, maybe not when it comes to the starches and sweets (both are my weaknesses), but the turkey and ham are always anticlimactic after all the preparation involved. Glad your baby girl is coming home tomorrow! Have a great time with her!


----------



## Mindi B

Just encountered an enormous tom turkey while I was driving home from yoga.  That bird had a wicked gleam in his eye.  Clearly out for vengeance.  I am afeared.


----------



## csshopper

0b-even I'm excited for little ob! She will remember this for a lifetime. I'm 70 and I still have vivid wonderful memories of a similar kind of thing my parents once did for me. It was something I NEVER thought would be possible and they surprised me with the trip. Have a magical time.

india-am copying your yummy recipes. My aching back and I have just taken a break from kitchen prep work for Thursday. DSS, who only lives 5 miles away now, is hosting the family this year, but I do cranberry chutney, sweet potatoes, and stuffing. He roasts two turkeys, "regular" and smoked. I didn't think I'd like the smoked but discovered last year that when the scraps/skin/carcass from it are added to the other scraps used for soup broth it enhances the flavor.  It makes a wonderful base for wild rice and turkey vegetable soup, which I'll make this week-end.  

mindi-welcome home are you on EST yet?  And, did the luggage come home too? 

ck, biscuit,channel, tesi- HI. Tesi, happy dance for you and your baby girl. Miss mine and she's not able to be here this year due to work commitments. 

ldm- vibes that your DD is continuing to heal and you have additional reason to be thankful this year.

eb, change can be refreshing to body and spirit. Sounds like you were busy while DH was gone.

nycmom-if you are reading this, know that you are in my thoughts as your first holiday without your DM approaches.

Thankful that tpf is up and running again. Missed everyone.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, I'd be skeered too. Turkeys are on the defensive these days!

Csshopper, smoked turkey is so good! Have you ever had a deep fried turkey? Probably the best turkey I've had. Moist and definitely not greasy, plus an element of excitement when you drop the bird in the oil!


----------



## ck21

OB-- yippee!!!  So exciting!  Where are you staying?  Have you downloaded the app?  Checked on character dining?  So much fun awaits!!!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

OB I want to be your daughter in my next life! Have a wonderful time&#10084;&#65039;
But next time...the original CA Disney please!

Welcome home Mindi! So glad you had such a great get away with Your DH! 
I wish we had wild turkeys around here, how fun to see one running about so close to turkey day!

Thanks CSS for the kind thoughts for DD. Thus, the reason for being MIA the past two days. She is back in the hospital due to complications. I am a wreck. Braxton is with us, hugging this sweet little guy sure helps me cope. 
Trying to figure out thanksgiving, we have having 31 for dinner. Ugh, it's also my birthday on Thanksgiving.
I want to be like the turkey that Mindi saw and just keep running!
DS 2 and kirby are home sweet home.
I love having them home, laughing and making huge messes.
DS one is with his girlfriend at her parents home in CO. I miss him so much.
I will catch up and keep you all posted about DD.
I am so very thankful for all of you&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ck21

LDM--sending vibes to you and your family.  I'm sure your dd rests more comfortably knowing Braxton is with you.

Take care of yourself, even when you are so busy caring for others.  Many, many hugs and a kiss on the head for you.


----------



## ck21

tesi said:


> so happy to see everyone here!  baby girl gets home tomorrow.  simply cannot wait-
> many thanks for the recipes.  will file those away for christmas.  excited to get cooking wednesday- pies, prep and brining of the bird!
> 
> disney-  have fun OB!!!  you will love it.
> 
> hugs to all!




Woo-hoo!  Hope you are off enjoying time with your girl!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Thank you CK&#10084;&#65039;
Having my boys home sure helps!
Braxton found a few of his Christmas gifts in my closet. We now have a big train set up in the great room, all the boys are having fun with it. It's a john Deer tractor train, cute.

Tesi did your DD arrive? 

My sweet boys brought home lots of dirty laundry...


----------



## Luckydogmom

India thank you for posting all of the yummy recipes, I can't wait to try them!


----------



## ouija board

LDM, so sorry to hear that DD is having complications. You're in my thoughts especially as DD and I trek around Disney. Next time, CA Disney! And Legoland, per DD. Good luck with Thanksgiving. You will have a very full house, but I know it's nice to have the kids home, dirty laundry and all. 

Ck, I booked this trip two weeks ago, which is really short notice for Disney, so a lot of the events were booked. No breakfast with the princesses, unfortunately. But I think between the princess meet and greets and the rides, she will not miss out on any fun! We're at one of the Disney resorts, just to make things easier. I haven't gotten the app yet..will have to check it out. I have a feeling I'll be needing to change the itinerary around on the fly, as is customary with a 6 yr old who changes her mind every five seconds!


----------



## Mindi B

LDM, so sorry that DD is facing more difficulties.  I hope that having most of your kids around is a happy distraction (they know how to operate a washing machine, right?  You can do this, boys!) and that you try not to stress the big meal TOO much.  It is ultimately just about being together, and you got that!  Sending  slightly early birthday wishes to you: some moments of peace, a lovely family dinner, increasing strength and health for your DD, and lots of love filling your home.  
In fact, while I'm at it: wishing health and happiness, family, food, and love for all the Peeps!  You are all on my list of people for whom I'm grateful.


----------



## etoupebirkin

LDM, sorry to hear about your DD.

Sending lots of vibes to your family.

Spending the day with DD today. I'm going to spoil her a bit.


----------



## India

Oh, ldm, I'm so sorry that DD is having complications!  I know this is horribly stressful for you.

Now, about those boys who are home.  They are UNCLES!  They CAN do laundry!  They MUST help you and since they can't prepare Thanksgiving dinner for 31 people, they must be your slaves for today and tomorrow.  Let them take Braxton out somewhere - ANYWHERE!  Introduce them to the family washer and dryer - I bet they use them at school.  They simply must step up to the plate and help you.  Braxton sounds like a VERY busy boy and they need to keep their eyes on him constantly - sometimes easier somewhere other than in your house.

Sweet potato casserole is made as is cranberry sauce.  I'll make the pie crust this afternoon and bake it and make the pumpkin pie tomorrow afternoon - we eat Thanksgiving dinner at around 6:30 (when people now hit the malls!).  DD got back from Bentonville AR late last night.  I hope she didn't go into work today - know she set her table on Sunday.  She's very organized.  

COLD here this AM!  Filthy dogs have gone to the groomer - not a moment too soon, either.  I'm off to get my hair done in a few minutes, then home to take my last year's Xmas table cloth to send to Wisconsin to be laundered for Xmas this year.  I always swear I'm going to do it right away and never do - it just sits folded, waiting for me to take it to the PO.  Got to mail some picture frames that I had lying around to DS to help perk up his apt.  I HATE mailing packages and am way too cheap to just let UPS do it!  

This afternoon, I have my first physical therapy session with a group I found that I think I like.  We'll see.  Arms still very sore from injury a month ago that shouldn't have been an injury.  Do watch it if any of you are ever put on Levaquin - can really do harm to tendons and muscles.

Off, off, off!!!


----------



## Tiberia

I've been reading a lot in here this last year, but been a but shy to post myself. Im not a native english speaker and also you all seem to know each other in here, and I notice newcomers sometimes have a hard time getting it right 

Well maybe it's time to stand up and introduce myself - so here goes: Hello, Im Tiberia!  

I'm in the proces of deciding what H bag to get. Ive mostly been a Chanel girl until now but I find that the design and craftmanship of the Hermes bags appeal to me more and more... I have a "Cherry" I think its called, that was gifted to me, but it somehow doesnt really suit me, because its a bit too big and clumsy for me, and I rarely use it. Id like to get a bag that I would feel like using every day...

First I visited the shop in Oslo - appearantly on a good day, because I was shown 3 different lovely bags available that had a good feeling to them. I decided to think about it and come back with my husband the next day. The SA offered to put them aside for me, but I didnt think that would be necessary for such a short time. But less than 24 hours after, when we returned, they were all sold. The SA laughed and teased me quite a lot, that I could think they would still be there a whole day after. I didnt realize the demand was so high...

Since then I returned a few times to the Oslo shop, but every time they didnt have very many bags available and none of them, THE bag. Either the model didnt fit me or the colour was wrong. I guess the problem is, that I dont really know which bag I want. They keep suggesting the Picotin, because it fits me sizewise, but I want something that can be closed and with a bit longer strap... I also looked at vintage Jige, but they have no strap and doesnt really fit both Iphone, creditcards and both house and car keys without looking a bit bulky...

Then I visited the shop in Paris this summer and indeed the selection was quite a lot bigger, but I didnt have that special feeling with anything they showed me (except an amazing Kelly on display in porosus croc, but that was simply out of my price range). The only bag I really liked was on the arm of another costumer and apperantly it was not available to buy in that colour (it was one of those new small Herbags they started making again).

Im thinking the right one for me could be a really small Kelly, maybe a 28 with a long strap, in "rigide" or a small birkin... I find myself admiring the vintage bags in here - and I love vintage all together, but I feel it to be a bit of a risk to buy vintage... On the other hand Im a bit annoyed about the thought of having to wait for months or longer for a new bag.

How did you guys decide on the first bag you bought? And in hindsight, do you feel you made the right choice?

Thank you for your input!


----------



## ck21

I hate when the dermatologist finds something to biopsy.  Ish, ish, ish.


----------



## ck21

Tiberia-welcome!!

I've found that my tastes and needs change over the years.  While my first bag wasn't what I would choose now, it was perfect at the time ( and I still have it).  Go with what makes your heart pound!!


----------



## Mindi B

Me, too, ck, but skin cancers are SO curable, especially when the patient is proactive, as you are.  It's probably a big nothin', but better off than on, as my derm sez (or words to that effect).


----------



## Mindi B

Tiberia, I'm with ck.  The best bag is the one you love!


----------



## ck21

Thanks, Mindi.  It's the waiting ( and googling) that causes anxiety.  I do go roughly every year-year and a half in hopes of catching anything early.  Our/my generation were such sun worshippers, never considering sunscreen.  One of my few regrets from my youth....


----------



## Mindi B

I've had a bunch of biopsies, ck, and I totally agree--the waiting is the pits, and I have Googled myself into a near-breakdown before.  But even a "bad" biopsy can be no biggie if you've found the issue early on.  Everybody, get yourself a full-body check yearly!  It's quick, it's painless, and it can save your life!  One of our members recently faced this issue, as I recall, and the removal was emphatically un-fun, but the problem was treatable--that's the chief thing!
This concludes my PSA.


----------



## chaneljewel

Luckydogmom said:


> I hadn't want to post anything about this but I have had a change of heart. MY DD had a long three hour  surgery today and the doctor gave us good news! He feels that they now have removed all the YUCK!
> Third surgery for her...Three times a charm!
> We are beyond happy.
> Just had so share this news!
> Sweet Braxton is here for a few days so she can recover, we are all smiles



I just saw this LDM...huge hugs to you and your daughter.


----------



## tesi

ldm-  my sweet friend, all my thoughts and prayers and with your DD at this time.  please let some of your guests shoulder a portion of the burden of entertaining.  and let the boys do laundry  (like i should talk-did 4 loads between last night and this morning for dd-but my life is much more calm right now)  it is times like these i wish we were real neighbors, rather than virtual ones, and we could just pop over and bring food, drink, and warm hugs.  
my love to you.

ck-  vibes for uneventful results.  the waiting is rough, especially over weekends/holidays.
you and i both did our sun time.  now i walk around with spf 70 and a hat, especially in florida.
i worry most about my face as i had one of those blistering burns on my nose on spring break in college&#8230;&#8230;

mindi-  just so you know turkeys are not nice!!  there are some periodically in our neighborhood in the country and they attack cars-  especially bright shiny reflective ones.
so feel no guilt tomorrow!

hope everyone is having a lovely time with family or friends.  i am thankful for all of you and the support that has been provided here in happy times and sad.  
hugs to all.

ps&#8230;..3 pies baked, turkey in the brine, and root veggies chopped.  am i done yet?


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  I think the Peeps are agreed: LDM's boys can TOTALLY manage the laundry.  You go, boys!  Women LOVE men who can perform homely chores!


----------



## csshopper

ck-hate waiting, 'early' is good. I cringe when I think my girlfriends and I used to slather ourselves in a baby oil/iodine mixture, or worse yet, straight olive oil, and BAKE in the sun. Long before we knew about SPF sunscreen and what that fabulous tan was really doing to us. The scar on my shin from my recent squamous cell surgery is one legacy, but it's gone, all gone because of early detection and that's all that matters. 

ldm-huge hugs to you. Like tesi said, if we were neighbors we'd be there in a heartbeat. Meantime, one more vote for the boys to do laundry. BTW, how is Kirby liking his school? I remember the angst that accompanied the decision, hope it has worked out for him. DD has been through a siege, thankfully  she's in California and not Texas so you can all be local support. Braxton is a very fortunate to have his special Gramsie and family. Please, as you have time let us know how she is doing?

ob, hoping you made it out of town before the weather set in? 

india- how was the PT this afternoon? Fingers crossed for you that it will provide some relief, although I have to say, nothing seems to slow you down! What a role model you are to your family.  Just curious, why a Laundry in Wisconsin? You have so many neat resources!

tiberia, welcome! My first Hermes was an Evelyne, then a Bolide and then another Evelyne, and I didn't think I wanted a Kelly or a Birkin.....times change and I am beginning to really think about what color and leather I want and how to go about getting it. The others are right, go with your heart.


----------



## ck21

Happy Thanksgiving, peeps!!!


----------



## nycmom

I'm on my iPad so can't post as much as I'd like but briefly for now at least...

LDM I hope you are able to have a happy birthday and holiday, I can imagine what you are wishing for this year and I hope you know there are many of us sending vibes for you and your family today and always. 

ck21 I know the waiting is awful, especially over a long weekend, if it helps at all I have had so much removed and it's always been okay, especially since you get checked regularly, but I totally understand your anxiety. I will keep my fingers crossed that you get good news soon!

csshopper thank you xoxox.

I am so impressed by all the recipes and cooking on this thread, I am ashamed to admit our dinner was delivered by fresh direct last night so I will mostly be heating today but am still in a slight panic about getting everything coordinated and done on time! 

And for everyone traveling or returning or celebrating at home best wishes for a happy holiday filled with many thanks and much giving.


----------



## ck21

Nycmom--thank you, that does make me feel better.


----------



## etoupebirkin

CK, sending you vibes~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A Happy Thanksgiving to all. 

And though I don't post often, I think of everyone here on Chat and am grateful for your friendship and support.


----------



## csshopper

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ldm!!! 

And happy Thanksgiving to all. 

Cocoa is ready. DH removed the turkey from its wrapping to begin prepping it and the aroma sent her into a frenzy of leaping about and "talking" to him.  Then plopped down in the middle of the floor and watched every move.


----------



## India

Went to pick up silver candlestick that I had taken for repair (it's DD's) on 30 Sept - was to be ready for Thanksgiving.  Of course, not only wasn't it, but it took them 20 minutes to find the silversmith.  His wife even came to apologize.  I've used him before - very good but SLOW!  I said to his wife I hope she hadn't sent him to buy the turkey because she's probably get it for Valentine's Day if she had.  She agreed!  Of course, he had done nothing on it - didn't even remember what he was to do.  I said, okay - Christmas.

Well, this AM, I was awakened by the doorbell at 9:45 (yes, I was having a nice lie-in!) and there he was with the repaired candlestick.  There had also been a surprise SNOW last night - about 2"!  Very pretty...  Of course he charged me $40 more than the agreed upon price, but at least I have it for DD's table (which will be Xmas as she set it on Sun).  So, my day got off a bit unbalanced!

Pie dough is getting to rolling consistency, will be baked and then filled with pumpkin and baked again.  Sweet potatoes will go into the oven late this afternoon.  All will go to DD's around 6PM.  

ck, I'll be thinking about your results.  Never fun waiting.  My father had I don't know how many little things removed over the years- all harmless.  Even the bad kind is not a big deal if caught early and sounds like you're on top of things.

ldm, Happy Birthday and hope Braxton is not too much of a distraction to all your cooking today!  

Happy Thanksgiving to all the Peeps here on Chat!  I am VERY grateful for the friendship and support of ALL of you.  You're an amazing group of ladies and we're very lucky to have found one another.  

Just remember - NO turkey to the dogs, today!!!!


----------



## csshopper

india- timely reminder about turkey and dogs. Cocoa never eats it, but the aroma of it sets her off.


----------



## Mindi B

I would never recommend feeding people food to dogs--there are too many things that are perfectly wholesome to humans and dangerous to pets--but turkey in and of itself is not dangerous (in fact, there are turkey-based dog foods).  The problem with feeding parts of Thanksgiving dinner to a pet is more commonly that the food is unfamiliar (which can cause stomach upset); and the "extras" can be either outright poisonous--like raisins, onions, etc.--or too-high in fats (butter, cream) and sugar, which can cause pancreatitis.  This comment puts it well, "Turkey in and of itself doesn't cause pancreatitis.  The only parts of turkey that are damaging for a dog to eat are the bones [splinters] and the skin [too fatty].  The problem with people feeding turkey and other table food to their dogs is that instead of giving them small amounts of the meat as a treat along with their dog kibble, they tend to make a plate for them just like they would for another family member, and it's too rich for them.  All the fat in the meal is what causes things like pancreatitis."
So, ITA that Thanksgiving dinner is not for dogs (regardless of what our pets think!), but a morsel of turkey meat is not cause for panic.
Happy Turkey Day to all!


----------



## India

Of course, you're right, Mindi.  Unfortunately, many don't differentiate between meat, bones and skin.  We often forget that dogs are foodies only in the sense that many will eat most anything, not because of their discerning palate!

Just sat die a minute while pie crust is cooling.  Saw in the NYTimes that PDJames has died.  She was one of my favorite authors and I adored and respected her greatly as a person as well.  She, and the Dowager Duchess of Devonshire were two of my heros and now we've lost them both.  On my list of "whom would you most like to dine with", they were tied at the top.  Alas, not to be.

One of my favorite quotes from her book, "The a Lighthouse", is "...the assault on excellence by naming it elitism".  Such a wise woman...

Back to the kitchen!


----------



## csshopper

mindi-you're right. Cocoa doesn't eat turkey because we have a strict "do not feed the dog" rule  when guests are present as they are at Thanksgiving. As you might guess by my avatar, Ms Cocoa can be quite beguiling. When she turns those eyes on someone and cocks her head it's tempting to give in to her, but not everyone is careful about what tidbits are shared . The "no turkey" rule just makes life easier.


----------



## Mindi B

I completely understand, css, and I agree with you and with India.  Both for health and behavioral reasons, dogs shouldn't get people food.  But my two do get the occasional treat  (peanut butter on toast--a teeny piece--is a fave). 
DH and I just ate.  He outdid himself!  Everything was awesome, and he managed to make a super-duper great turkey using a Thomas Keller recipe: after brining it for almost 24 hours, then air-drying it for 24 hours (in the fridge, natch), then cooking in a super-hot oven--WOW!--Tons of infused flavor, juicy meat, crispy skin. Thank you, chefs Keller and DH!  May everyone be as pleased with their bird this year!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, right on the money  Turkey is actually as good as chicken in a bland diet...but not if it's the yummy, basted in butter kind  So yes, it's best to just not give turkey today, but if you must, just the meat, no gravy, and only in their food bowl, lest they get ideas about begging at the dinner table! 

Hope everyone is having a lovely meal with family and friends, or enjoying a long day of football! I'm thankful to have all of my virtual friends to chat with!

DD and I got home from Disney this morning after a 6am flight. Those flights always sound good at the time of booking, but when the airport shuttle comes to get us at 3am, I'm kicking myself for not thinking things through thoroughly! After eating breakfast at 4am, I was starving by 10am, specifically craving turkey, stuffing, gravy, and pumpkin pie. Fortunately, I had planned ahead and bought a roasted turkey breast, made  the cornbread, and defrosted the pumpkin purée. So two hours later...I'm eating pumpkin pie straight out of the pie pan! Oh, and the turkey, stuffing and gravy too, but the pie...yum! This is what happens when DH goes out of town and leaves me alone on the biggest food holiday of the year. I eat pie sans plate. He'll be lucky if there's any left when he gets home. 

Disney was fantastic. Truly the happiest place on earth, up until about hour 10, at which point it becomes slightly more whiny than at hour 9:59. I really wanted to get DD's picture with every single princess, but it just didn't happen in the one day that we were there. The 90min wait to see Anna and Elsa nearly did me in! But all in all, it was a successful trip, and we saw a lot more of the park than I'd expected in just one day. DD is already making a list of what to see "next time."


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, wow, OB, I didn't realize you were going for just one day!  So happy to hear that it was wonderful.  What a great memory for lil' OB!   And technically, DH has forfeited the right to Thanksgiving nom if he has left you all by your lonesome on this holiday.  So break out the pie pan and the fork and have at it!


----------



## India

On, I actually prefer pumpkin pie without the crust, straight out if the soufflé dish!  I do make it in the crust for Thanksgiving as that is what is expected, but I have to make a double pumpkin batch due to size of pie plate, so rest goes into Pyrex custard cups.  Just finished one straight out of the oven!

Had no idea DW was a one day deal.  You're a brave woman!

Spoke with DS's children the AM.  They were in NYC at his office,  I thought, "oh no!  Surely no crises on Thanksgiving to take him into work!"  Spoke with him briefly.  Apparently, Macy's parade goes past his building so there was a party there to watch the parade.  Hope the took train in or the drive back to CT will be a nightmare - remember when DD was living in city, took us 21/2 hrs to drive to Bedford NY.  A parking lot all the way.  

Next year, DS is going to have to let me come to CT for Thanksgiving.  With first husband at DD's for the entire weekend (plus they're all going to Denison U in OH tomorrow for a squash tournament), having me for dinner this evening seems sort of like an afterthought.  I don't like it.if DH were still alive, we'd enjoy a quiet weekend together.  Being alone, it's just..., well, lonely.  Sorry for the pity party - just really miss my old boy today.  A huge hole in my heart...


----------



## Luckydogmom

I had to sneek out of the kitchen for a minute for one very important reason...to make sure you all know how thankful I am for your friendship, comfort and silliness!

DD came home yesterday after another tiny surgery to fix her up a bit. Sadly she is bed ridden and will not be here today. I will take some food over to her later this afternoon. Thank you for the continued feel better vibes for her, so deeply appreciated!

Laundry is finished, with a little help from Kirby  DS2 does his own now thank goodness!

Everything is ready for the crew to arrive, what a week!

Happy Thanksgiving to all...gobble gobble gobble!

Thank you for the sweet birthday wishes. I made a hazelnut cake early this morning. My mom used to make it for me on my birthday, I still feel like a little girl at times wanting the little traditions that I had when I was MUCH younger!

XOXO


----------



## Luckydogmom

ouija board said:


> Mindi, right on the money  Turkey is actually as good as chicken in a bland diet...but not if it's the yummy, basted in butter kind  So yes, it's best to just not give turkey today, but if you must, just the meat, no gravy, and only in their food bowl, lest they get ideas about begging at the dinner table!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely meal with family and friends, or enjoying a long day of football! I'm thankful to have all of my virtual friends to chat with!
> 
> DD and I got home from Disney this morning after a 6am flight. Those flights always sound good at the time of booking, but when the airport shuttle comes to get us at 3am, I'm kicking myself for not thinking things through thoroughly! After eating breakfast at 4am, I was starving by 10am, specifically craving turkey, stuffing, gravy, and pumpkin pie. Fortunately, I had planned ahead and bought a roasted turkey breast, made  the cornbread, and defrosted the pumpkin purée. So two hours later...I'm eating pumpkin pie straight out of the pie pan! Oh, and the turkey, stuffing and gravy too, but the pie...yum! This is what happens when DH goes out of town and leaves me alone on the biggest food holiday of the year. I eat pie sans plate. He'll be lucky if there's any left when he gets home.
> 
> Disney was fantastic. Truly the happiest place on earth, up until about hour 10, at which point it becomes slightly more whiny than at hour 9:59. I really wanted to get DD's picture with every single princess, but it just didn't happen in the one day that we were there. The 90min wait to see Anna and Elsa nearly did me in! But all in all, it was a successful trip, and we saw a lot more of the park than I'd expected in just one day. DD is already making a list of what to see "next time."



So glad you had a magical time OB!!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

One more thing, I agree...I wish we all lived closer to eachother...xoxo


----------



## ck21

Luckydogmom said:


> One more thing, I agree...I wish we all lived closer to eachother...xoxo




Wouldn't that be fun?  I would be inviting you all over for pie and wine!


----------



## ouija board

LDM, I'm so glad DD is at least at home for thanksgiving, rather than in the hospital. Keeping her and your family in my thoughts, and wishing you a happy and blessed birthday!

Ck, pie and wine?? I'm there! 

Mindi, India, yep, a one day adventure at Disney world was all I could manage given how late I booked the plane tickets.  I could get tickets to Orlando, but the flights back after T-day were booked, unless I wanted to to stay till Monday or pay over $1000/ticket! I think one day was all DD could handle at this age, too.  My one regret was that we missed the fireworks since they were not until 10pm, and we had a 3am wake up time. I just couldn't make that one work!

1/4 of the pie is gone.  Darn that flaky Crisco crust!  Methinks I'm foregoing dinner tonight...


----------



## ck21

OB-so glad you had fun!  Love that you did a spur of the moment Disney trip--you're a fun mom!!!


----------



## tesi

ldm-  happy birthday sweet one!  overstuffed i am----off to bed to sleep it off.
india- so sorry you are alone, but know you are in the hearts of those you love, and its only temporary.  hugs to you!

xo to all.


----------



## ck21

India, been thinking of you.  Know that you have been virtually surrounded by all of us.


----------



## India

Thank you all for your nice thoughts for me.  I'm usually just fine, but at holidays, I especially miss my old boy and I'm getting quite tired of having to share (getting the short end of the stick!) the holidays with former not-at-all DH.  Need to fix this - get DS involved by visiting him, whether he wants it or not.  He's had 14 years without me at holidays and it would be nice to see him.  Sometimes, he's sort of a stick in the mud...

DD couldn't get in one of the cats - the huge (23 lbs!!) yellow one.  I had to make a trip over there just now - too cold for him to stay out.  Actually, as fat as he is, he'd have been fine but I worry...  I'll let them all 3 out in the AM and hopefully, get them back in late afternoon.  Then out again Sun AM and DD etc will be home that evening sometime.  He's her problem then!  He doesn't like her father's huge Golden who is quite friendly.  Apparently, Tiggy thinks he should be the ONLY huge golden boy in that house!  

Had to go to three stores today to buy a jar of mincemeat.  I guess the taste for this is only with those over 65...  I LOVE mincemeat pie, but then I also love plum pudding - very similar.  I'm making a pie tomorrow to go with the wild rice/mushroom/cream mixture I will make with turkey leftovers I was given.  It's SO good!  

There used to be a restaurant outside Chicago - in those days, it was WAY out - it's in Dundee.  It was the public part of Fin and Feather farm, a private hunting preserve owned by the owner of McGraw Electric.  My uncle was company treasurer and headed the private foundation and lived not far away.  My aunt and uncle used to take me there when I would visit them in Chicago.  The Milk Pail used to serve a luncheon dish called "Pheasant Hash", made up of scraps of pheasant, mixed with wild rice and mushrooms.  The pheasant came from the hunting preserve.  I LOVED this dish and make a version of it with the leftover bits of turkey.  It's better made a day or two ahead of time.  I'll make it tonight for tomorrow night. No recipe - just warm the meat in a little butter, add mushrooms, cream and a dash of sherry.  Bring to boil and pour over cooked wild rice.  Not a calorie in it...ha!


----------



## ouija board

India, the turkey and wild rice "hash" is exactly what I crave sometimes. Creamy, mushroom-y, wild rice-y, and absolutely no calories, lol! Il'l be making it this weekend with my leftover turkey. Good luck with the 23lb kitty. Good thing is, he should hopefully be a slow runner with lots to grab onto!

Did anyone brave the Black Friday crowds? Any great buys?


----------



## ck21

I can never stay away from Black Friday!!!  I was at Target Thursday night just to experience it.  Got Hot Cars some great pjs, and some sale k cups for me.  I hit the Mall of America early, early Friday.  The best deals were probably at Lego and Old Navy (half priced pants for Hot Cars).  The mall also had a promotion for free ride tickets at the amusement park, so a fun day for Hot Cars is in the future!!  While at the mall I stopped in at our new LLBean store and picked up a few things.

From there back to Target for the 10% off Target gift cards.  

It was a successful Black Friday!


----------



## ck21

Ps...a big game today for my beloved gophers.  So excited!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Go, Golden Gophers!


----------



## lulilu

Glad to read everyone's news.  

We had our typical family dinner on Thanksgiving -- kids, grandkids, ex, and a few others.  The fridge is still stuffed with leftovers.

DS1 is home for the weekend, which is nice.  DDs in and out.

I am flying to be with DS2 on Tues as he is having a procedure on Thursday.  I do not look forward either to the 11 hour flight or to his procedure, but am being there with him for a total of two weeks.  Hope he is up and about by the time I go home.  This means, however, he is not going to be home for Christmas as he will still be on sick status until after the new year.  I am glad to be able to be there for him, but my mind is so screwed up over the trip and coming back right before Christmas.  I will be shopping on line I am afraid, as I have done little shopping and can't face going out to stores this weekend.

India, you do so much for your children.  (I guess all mothers of grown children still do what they can to help.)  But your invitation should have been first.  I know our children get wrapped up in their lives, but still.....  And this old lady loves mince pie.  Maybe it's growing up with a British mom, but it is a holiday staple at my house.  With homemade whipped cream.

Wish you all a lovely weekend, no matter where it takes you.


----------



## India

No, lulilu, it has to be HARD SAUCE with the mince pie!  I'm making one today - just craving all those ingredients this time of year.  In the spring and summer, I crave light - in the fall and winter, I want rich and hearty, which is why I gain 10 pounds every winter!  Got it off last year, but who knows... A salad and fresh fruit just don't do it for me when it's cold outside.

No mall shopping for me!  Gave that up YEARS ago!  Nothing at the local stores anyway - all my shopping will be online if I can pry their Christmas lists out of the children and grandchildren.  DGS 1 & 2 will probably want money.  Have to talk to DD - it may be money for squash camp this summer.  Just checked scores from tournament - DGS 2 lost all three of his matches but they were not slaughters; DGS1 has won one and lost one.  More to come.  Looks like entry was so small they're only playing today.  Pussy cats will be glad to see them earlier but they may still spend the night.  There is a family from Chicago (husband is from Louisville) that has boys and they've become good friends/friendly rivals, so they may stay and have dinner with them if they don't head back to Chicago.  

Got big fat evil yellow cat back in when I went back around 7PM last night.  Of course, other big fat tabby wanted to escape but I shoved him down the basement until I could get his brother inside.  These are two of the biggest cats I've ever seen!  They're a little fat, but basically just REALLY BIG.  Here's a picture - Tiggy is the yellow one, Sebastian is the tabby, and Little Miss is the black/white one.  According to the vet, Little Miss is a normal size cat, so you can see just how big T & S actually are - they're HUGE!  I have a very hard time picking them up, one at a time - cannot pick up both at the same time.  They're very, very sweet cats - Tiggy is just a big old sack of sugar.  It's his contrariness about coming in when his family is away, that makes him "evil".


----------



## Mindi B

Oh my gosh, Tiggy and Sebastian are part puma!  Beautiful cats--but the two big guys would scare Henry into fits.  And they could take him, no question.
Good thoughts for your DS, lulilu, and for you on your travels.  There is not one thing wrong with on-line shopping.  I do it almost exclusively, and with no excuse whatsoever.  It's a great way to see lots of options, compare prices, and find just what your recipients will enjoy!
Today I did some on-line pre-shopping for my fashionista niece, wrapped the presents that have arrived so far, vacuumed most of the house, worked out, and was writing out the few Christmas cards I send, and DH got crabby with me when I asked if he knew how to spell the name of his best friend's son.  Um, dearheart?  Rethink the attitude, 'kay?  Or I will STRANGLE you with TINSEL.
'Tis the season.


----------



## India

Yes, definitely strangle DH with tinsel if he continues to be crabby.  You had a BUSY day - he should be bringing you crumpets and a cup of tea!

Tiggy and Sebastian, even though VERY friendly, sweet cats, have "command presence" where dogs are concerned.  When they were TINY kittens (yes, they were NOT big when they got them - Tiggy was a little puff of fluff and none to pretty), I took Godfrey over to meet the kitties.  He was terrified and tiny little Tiggy stalked him around the bedroom.  It was hysterical!  The two big boys outweigh Shimmer and Godfrey by about 7-8 pounds.  We have not tried a repeat meeting.  

Just finished my wildrice/turkey/mushroom mixture - SO yummy - and mincemeat pie is out of the over looking golden and gorgeous.  Made the hard sauce - had forgotten to add a bit of orange zest to the purchased mincemeat, so I added it to the hard sauce.  SO good.  

Kitties were all on the deck (Tiggy in the kitchen window where he levitates when he wants in - don't know how that fat cat fits his avoir du pois on that small ledge) and came in nicely for their Gram.  Hooray!  DD etc will be back tomorrow early so I may not even go let them out - may want to sleep in or go to church.


----------



## Luckydogmom

lulilu said:


> Glad to read everyone's news.
> 
> We had our typical family dinner on Thanksgiving -- kids, grandkids, ex, and a few others.  The fridge is still stuffed with leftovers.
> 
> DS1 is home for the weekend, which is nice.  DDs in and out.
> 
> I am flying to be with DS2 on Tues as he is having a procedure on Thursday.  I do not look forward either to the 11 hour flight or to his procedure, but am being there with him for a total of two weeks.  Hope he is up and about by the time I go home.  This means, however, he is not going to be home for Christmas as he will still be on sick status until after the new year.  I am glad to be able to be there for him, but my mind is so screwed up over the trip and coming back right before Christmas.  I will be shopping on line I am afraid, as I have done little shopping and can't face going out to stores this weekend.
> 
> India, you do so much for your children.  (I guess all mothers of grown children still do what they can to help.)  But your invitation should have been first.  I know our children get wrapped up in their lives, but still.....  And this old lady loves mince pie.  Maybe it's growing up with a British mom, but it is a holiday staple at my house.  With homemade whipped cream.
> 
> Wish you all a lovely weekend, no matter where it takes you.



Thinking of you and your DS2, Lulilu. You are such a great mom for being there for him, especially this time of the year. Please keep us posted on his recovery.


----------



## Luckydogmom

chaneljewel said:


> I just saw this LDM...huge hugs to you and your daughter.



Thank you Chanel! She is finally feeling better today. I gave her an early Christamas gift yesterday and she is thrilled to be out of PJ's and wearing something cute. Such a girl!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> I hate when the dermatologist finds something to biopsy.  Ish, ish, ish.



Just saw this post CK, is everything ok?? Now I have a worry pit in my stomach for you. Huge "everything will be ok vibes" have been sent your way!


----------



## csshopper

lulilu-will be thinking of you, sending good wishes for your DS for a successful outcome and an uneventful recuperation period. He's fortunate you can be there for support and help. 

We love mincemeat too and up until a few years ago DH made it from scratch! Mince, pumpkin, pecan, apple pies are the winter favorites in this family. Hard sauce dripping over the sides, but I could easily add a dollop of freshly whipped cream on top too. India- I am vicariously enjoying your treats. Truly comfort food.

Mindi- if you run out of tinsel, a string of lights is an equally effective threat, she said from experience. I do 99% of the shopping, all of the wrapping/shipping, and when it's all done and the materials are all stored again and "someone" makes a last minute "suggestion" for how it could perhaps be done differently the "suggestion" is not well received! 

Rain is falling, Cocoa is snuggled up in her blanket, turkey soup is simmering on the stove, DH is humming while shelving books in the den, and all is contributing to a lovely day.


----------



## ck21

Thanks, LDM!  Awaiting biopsy results, probably another week or so.  I've googled myself crazy, but am doing my best to not worry.


----------



## ck21

csshopper said:


> lulilu-will be thinking of you, sending good wishes for your DS for a successful outcome and an uneventful recuperation period. He's fortunate you can be there for support and help.
> 
> We love mincemeat too and up until a few years ago DH made it from scratch! Mince, pumpkin, pecan, apple pies are the winter favorites in this family. Hard sauce dripping over the sides, but I could easily add a dollop of freshly whipped cream on top too. India- I am vicariously enjoying your treats. Truly comfort food.
> 
> Mindi- if you run out of tinsel, a string of lights is an equally effective threat, she said from experience. I do 99% of the shopping, all of the wrapping/shipping, and when it's all done and the materials are all stored again and "someone" makes a last minute "suggestion" for how it could perhaps be done differently the "suggestion" is not well received!
> 
> Rain is falling, Cocoa is snuggled up in her blanket, turkey soup is simmering on the stove, DH is humming while shelving books in the den, and all is contributing to a lovely day.




What a lovely, cozy night!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Finally plopped on the couch with a cozy purple blanket, hot tea and a box of See's chocolates....and a moment to myself. BLISS.
Thanksgiving was nice but far too many guests. I hope to just have our extended family next year.
My sister invited her boyfriend's family to join us this year. All 13 of them. It was a tad odd having so many unknown guests here. It was doubly odd because it was my birthday and I felt as though I shouldn't celebrate it  while they were here. Just awkward. Not complaining, just venting a bit

Thank you for the vibes for DD and the birthday wishes
DD had a nice day here yesterday with Braxton. Her DH had to go into the office so I mothered her all day. My dad spent most of the day here playing with Braxton, so nice for both of them.
I felt like a cafe owner with everyone coming over for leftovers, but so happy to get rid of them!
DS2 goes back to law school tonight. Kirby will go back tomorrow. Our home will feel very quiet.
I finished the kitchen valances this afternoon, I may be able to take a pic now! 

India, you have really been on my mind. Hugs to you! Love the big cats!!

EB, how is your dad doing in his new place??


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi B said:


> Oh my gosh, Tiggy and Sebastian are part puma!  Beautiful cats--but the two big guys would scare Henry into fits.  And they could take him, no question.
> Good thoughts for your DS, lulilu, and for you on your travels.  There is not one thing wrong with on-line shopping.  I do it almost exclusively, and with no excuse whatsoever.  It's a great way to see lots of options, compare prices, and find just what your recipients will enjoy!
> Today I did some on-line pre-shopping for my fashionista niece, wrapped the presents that have arrived so far, vacuumed most of the house, worked out, and was writing out the few Christmas cards I send, and DH got crabby with me when I asked if he knew how to spell the name of his best friend's son.  Um, dearheart?  Rethink the attitude, 'kay?  Or I will STRANGLE you with TINSEL.
> 'Tis the season.



Ahhh, the old tinsel trick, love it!
I am very impressed with you holiday activities Mindi. When you are finished at your home how about helping me???


----------



## India

lulilu, you're a great mom to do "nursing" duty at this time of year.  Hope all goes VERY well.

LDM, 13 extra people?  Seems a "bit much"?  WAY too many, especially since you didn't know these people!  Your sister owes you BIG TIME!  

Know you'll be sad to see two of your boys leave soon, but the quiet in the house will be very welcome after the past few weeks you've had.  And you still have Xmas to get ready for (and another toy for Braxton since he has already found one of his!).  

I need to get started on Xmas - I have to be prepared well ahead of time.  Emailing the woman who puts the lights on my tree tonight - MUST get on her calendar SOON!  I've already bought my tree - got it a week ago.  Small local "feed and seed" store gets them from NC.  They're cut a few day before they arrive at her store, she has all the ends re-cut and ALL her trees are displayed in troughs of water so they never dry out.  When mine goes out after Xmas, needles are still fresh, flexible and it still smells good.  She only gets a limited number so I like to choose early!

Need to get to Ft Knox sometime next week for prescription re-fill, and to lobster place for the frozen claws and knuckles for my lobster stew Xmas Eve.  

Now to get lists out of my children!!!!!


----------



## tesi

india-  those kitties are gorgeous, and the big kitty sure is the leader of the pack.  wowza!  
lulilu- wishing a successful surgery and easy recovery. may your nursing duties be relatively simple and well appreciated. (i'm sure your efforts will be so welcome)  wish i could help with the shopping as we are relatively "close"  if there is anything you need at KOP let me know sweetie&#8230;.
ldm- pleased to hear dd is doing better-and AMAZED you can welcome 13 strangers in on your birthday.  you have a halo, a BIG halo!!  
css- that description sure does sound like a heavenly day&#8230;..calm and peaceful.

hugs to all&#8230;.in recovery and cleaning mode here.
fun to have all these 20-somethings around, but exhausting.  much silliness prevailed, even among this very educated intelligent bunch.  my dd#2's bf apparently enjoys our home more than his own as we allow him to just be-  no litany of questions, no judgement, no criticism. 
that to me is the highest compliment.  

i had both my sweet daughters with me for 2 nights.  that was heaven, looking forward to the same during the holidays.  the only gift i need&#8230;.
xoxo  to all


----------



## lulilu

Thanks for the good wishes ladies.

India, hard sauce we have with plum pudding.  Love it.  I am hoping my children buy and put up the tree while I am away.  I return on my birthday, and have requested decorating assistance as my gift.

Tesi, they don't get any easier or less work do they?  But enjoyable nevertheless.

All this talk of food is making me think of getting some leftover dessert from the fridge.


----------



## Mindi B

I don't know if this is to everyone's taste (i.e., I'm guessing it isn't) but all the sweet moms here, talking about the joys of having their kids back in the nest for the holidays, made me think of this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmWH1F-caM8

Warning: NSFW--some bad language.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi B said:


> I don't know if this is to everyone's taste (i.e., I'm guessing it isn't) but all the sweet moms here, talking about the joys of having their kids back in the nest for the holidays, made me think of this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmW...NSFW--some bad language.[/QUOTE]
> 
> very cute


----------



## Mindi B

"Bowls, bowls, all kind of bowls"!  LOL.  I think the underlying message is sweet:  My mom spoils me when I visit!  Nothin' wrong with that.


----------



## India

Yep, sure used to spoil mine when they were home.  But they still had to do their own laundry!  This mom has a few limits!  

I remember she DS would come home from college where he played water polo and ate about 10,000 calories per meal.  At least once while he was home, he wanted fried pork chops with milk gravy and homemade biscuits for breakfast and I'd fix them for him.  They are delicious - haven't had them since  as I sure don't need 10,000 calorie meals!

When DD came home from her exchange year in the UK (she did an Upper Sixth Form year at a girls boarding school), I remember practically following her around the house - just wanted to sit and look at her.  SO hard when that last one (the baby) leaves!!!


----------



## ck21

Tree is up!!!  Missing a box of decorations and ornaments, but the tree looks pretty good anyway.  I especially like the branch with about 6 ornaments hung together.   Guess who helped me?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Need to do some catch up. I've spent more time in the car for the past few weeks.

I drove up to Connecticut for the 75th anniversary party of the stable where I learned to ride. I had not seen people since I was 13 or 14 years old. 10 hours up, 4.5 back. The drive up was punctuated by visits to KOP Hermes and Riverside Hermes. I also visited the house I grew up in.

Drove from DC to Jersey to visit MIL for Thanksgiving, 7 hours up (traffic was AWFUL) 4 hours back.

Today, drove DD back to school because she would miss three classes tomorrow if she took Amtrak back as she originally planned. We left at 7am. Luckily traffic was not bad, either way. But I was still in the car for 5.5 hours.

While up North, I went to the Verdura retrospective in NYC. It was the best jewelry show I have ever seen, including the JAR exhibit at the Met. I went with DD and a TPF friend. We then went to Bergdorf's for a late lunch. It was a fantastic day.

For anyone in NYC, it's worth a call and appointment to visit the show. It was curated by Carolina Herrera, so it is impeccable and exquisite.


----------



## crochetbella

Hi everyone!

I need to catch up but I hope everyone is having a lovely holiday season.


----------



## chaneljewel

I also need to catch up.  Can't believe that tomorrow is December.  This year has gone by quickly.  Got my holiday decorations up in the house and outside too.  I must say that I love it all!  Maybe it's because I'm a December baby..the lights and music are just so beautiful.  Today is the start of advent and a new beginning.  It is truly a special time of the year!


----------



## ouija board

That's a whole lotta driving, EB. And I thought I was in the car a lot! Sitting in traffic makes it exponentially worse. The Verdura show sounds lovely. Wish I could go. I can't imagine any riding stable being around 75 years...that's impressive! It must've been a nice trip down memory lane. 

CBella, hi!!!!! How have you been? How's Ollie?

Chanel, Ck, I'm so impressed! Christmas decorations up already! 

Back to school tomorrow for DD, yay! Love her to pieces, but we are in desperate need of a little breathing room. The Disney trip was great, but the honeymoon is over. She's got way too much attitude, and I'm running low on patience these days.


----------



## crochetbella

Aww Ouija,  Hi!!! And hope you and DD both have a great back to school day.

Ollie is doing great! He's getting ready to be a "big brother" as we are expecting a little girl in late Feb/early March!  We have a few complications but so far I've been feeling good and baby is doing well. We're so excited!!!


----------



## Mindi B

CBella, what wonderful news!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## tesi

cbella-  what wonderful news to share in chat!!  this is some of the most fun we have had- 
many congrats-  stay well and enjoy your special time.  eat well, rest and revel in the gloriousness that is a pregnant mama.  

eb-  no more long distance driving for a little bit i hope.  that schedule is too rigorous for me. phew&#8230;glad your dd is back safe and sound.  always on pins and needles when children are traveling back to college on the busiest travel days of the year.  
i'm hoping to make the verdura exhibit as well- i'm a big verdura fan.  have a couple pieces i love that will never go out of style that i always get compliments on.  they get it right.  
as an aside i have just registered for an online GIA course in colored gemstones.  i have always loved rocks/minerals/gems and i've been itching to learn more.  just received my course materials- i bet you would enjoy the course as well.  

hope the week is off to a stellar start for all&#8230;xo


----------



## India

EB, that was a lot of driving!  Glad you're home safe and sound!

CBella, what exciting news!  Lots to look forward to this winter.

tesi, that course would be VERY dangerous for me - I'd learn to much, see too much good stuff and get myself in big trouble!

ldm, hope DD is on the mend and you're getting some well-deserved rest.

I've been naughty and spending much too much time on ebay.  Suddenly decided last night that I don't know how I've lived with silver-plate b&b plates for 48 years.  So I bought a set of sterling ones on ebay.  Also, am negotiating for two Tiffany vermeil dinner forks - again - how have I survived with only 8 dinner forks with all the huge dinner parties I give all the time...NOT! 
This time of year, I always yearn for still more silver/china and I have TONS of both!  I have a wish list a mile long in case I win the lottery (gotta remember to buy a ticket!).  Ridiculous...

This old lady needs to get to her pillowcase ironing and quit this nonsense...


----------



## ck21

Another chat baby!!  Yahoo!!


----------



## ck21

India-- I share in the disconnect of want vs. need. For me it's clothes and scarves.  I have more than I can wear and frequently can't find things because I have too much, but it never ends!!!

Tesi--sounds like a fun course!!


----------



## ouija board

OMG, Cbella, that's fantastic news!!! Congratulations! I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly. Ollie will be so much fun for your new baby to grow up with. 

Tesi, sounds like an exciting course! I remember looking into the GIA courses way back when I was in college. I love all things gems, although oddly enough, never had much interest in learning about diamonds. As long as they sparkle, they're good enough for me!

India, I have a feeling you got yourself a good deal on that silverware, so don't beat yourself up too much. And besides, when you DO host a 10+ guest dinner party, you'll be glad you went in this little spree!


----------



## crochetbella

Thank you all so much!  

Tesi, sounds like a great course. So interesting!

India, we have a weakness for collecting china/silver too. It does make for a beautiful table (if we ever get it out and actually use it!  )


----------



## etoupebirkin

Crochetbella, 

This is WONDERFUL news!!! You are going to make the BEST Mom!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Tesi, 

That GIA course sounds tempting. It would be fun to learn everything. 

Of all the jewelry I collect, I love Verdura the most.


----------



## Mindi B

Someday, EB, a Verdura maltese cross cuff bracelet will be mine.  It Will Be Mine.  All your fault, by the way.  I didn't even know Verdura existed before you!  
tesi, that course sounds fascinating!  Do you get any sort of official certification at the end of it?
Thank goodness for on-line shopping. I have about 11 people I buy for; if it weren't for the Intraweb, there would be no way I could do it, especially with the late start I got this year.  This week and next will be the onslaught of parcels (forgive me, UPS man), then the inspection, wrapping, and re-shipping.  Eeep!


----------



## Fluffybee

I have ruined my B's rain jacket 

It accidentally got burnt... Long story, lol. 

Does anyone know how I might go about getting a replacement?  No.5 obv. 

I have emailed Hermes but did not receive a reply.

Many thanks


----------



## etoupebirkin

Fluffybee said:


> I have ruined my B's rain jacket
> 
> It accidentally got burnt... Long story, lol.
> 
> Does anyone know how I might go about getting a replacement?  No.5 obv.
> 
> I have emailed Hermes but did not receive a reply.
> 
> Many thanks


You might be able to pick one up on ebay.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> Someday, EB, a Verdura maltese cross cuff bracelet will be mine.  It Will Be Mine.  All your fault, by the way.  I didn't even know Verdura existed before you!
> tesi, that course sounds fascinating!  Do you get any sort of official certification at the end of it?
> Thank goodness for on-line shopping. I have about 11 people I buy for; if it weren't for the Intraweb, there would be no way I could do it, especially with the late start I got this year.  This week and next will be the onslaught of parcels (forgive me, UPS man), then the inspection, wrapping, and re-shipping.  Eeep!



And you will ROCK said cuff!!!


----------



## crochetbella

Thank you EB!  After 20+ years and thinking it would never happen she's such a wonderful surprise. We over the moon excited!

Mindi, I've done all my shopping online this year too. I need to wrap a bunch of gifts today. 

Fluffybee, maybe call H customer service? They never seem to answer their e-mails or it takes forever.


----------



## tesi

cb-  i am over the moon excited for you.  simply over the moon, tears in my eyes, over the damn moon.


----------



## csshopper

Christmas and Hanukah packages were shipped yesterday. Our local Fed Ex was having difficulty getting the system to print labels from on line so the original order had to be voided and redone with old fashioned pen and NCR forms. Not a good start to the season. 

On line shopping is getting almost too easy and have loved the Free Shipping offered by so many. But why, or why, did I Bookmark One Kings Lane? It's my version of India's ebay experience. The only thing that has prevented me from being really bad is the recent memory of all we had to jettison in the past few months to accommodate a new house and lifestyle. The upside of that experience is the fresh way so many things look in a new setting.

Beautiful weather here in northern CA today: steady rain and more predicted. BTW Cocoa does not agree with that observation. She runs out, gets as much coverage under a bush as she can, takes care of business, and sprints back in the house.


----------



## crochetbella

Thank you, Tesi! 

CS, my pup Ollie is also not a fan of the rain today. I gave him an extra treat for going out in the downpour but he's still giving me looks like "How could you force me to go out there?"


----------



## ck21

A few weeks ago Hot Cars and I had a few pictures taken.  This is one of my favorites!!


----------



## biscuit1

Great photo !!! So nice to place a face with a name = 2 names/ 2 faces !!!


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> A few weeks ago Hot Cars and I had a few pictures taken.  This is one of my favorites!!
> 
> View attachment 2820944




This is fantastic! Makes my day every time I see his big smile!

All this talk about shipping Christmas and Hannukuh presents is getting me worried. I've only now begun window shopping for ideas, much less actually forking over the credit card AND getting it shipped out to the intended recipient! I'd better get a move on it.


----------



## Mindi B

ck, what a darling picture!  Beautiful, both of you.
CBella, I didn't realize just how extra-special your little bundle of joy will be.  That is just FANTASTIC!


----------



## India

Ck, that's a picture you'll treasure for the rest of your life!  It's SO special.  Somehow, you look exactly the way I thought you would.

CBella, what a special gift!  Our rector and his wife have been trying to have a child for about 7-8 years.  They've done multiple IV's - nothing worked.  They had been accepted by Gladney to adopt and their portfolio was about to go online and she discovered she was pregnant.  They waited to tell anyone until she was 14 weeks along - it's a girl.  I'm thrilled for all!


----------



## biscuit1

Two new babies on the way. So special - wonderful news .


----------



## Luckydogmom

Cbella, I am thrilled for you, what wonderful news. Take care, rest and enjoy this wonderful time in your life!

CK, OMG that photo is too precious! So cute I want to frame it for my home  Having a few extra special photos is the best, especially when we age. I cherish those memories.

Tesi, that class sounds fantastic. Maybe a future in jewelry design? I will be your first customer!

CSS, isn't this weather wonderful? I am a happy girl in a sweater, boots and plaid wool scarf today!

DD is feeling much better today. Today is my first day without Braxton in a very long time, so happy she is on the mend.

Yesterday afternoon DH surprised me with a late birthday adventure. Since my birthday was very much an unbirthday on Thanksgiving day he decided to wait a few days. We went to Disneyland! The park was so beautiful all decorated for the holidays. Around 6:00 I felt a little hungry and asked if we should get some popcorn, He ignored me and kept walking. Ugh, I really wanted popcorn! Then we turned the corner and rang a doorbell. He surprised me with dinner at Club 33! This was our first time having dinner here, it was such a special treat. Seven courses later we wobbled outside to fireworks and snow falling.
Disneyland is magical!

Happy December!


----------



## biscuit1

LDM , after everything you've gone through- I am so happy for you that you finally had a special day.You deserved that big time !!!!!! 
7 courses, fireworks,Disney and snow . Tough to beat that - sounds almost magical .


----------



## India

LDM, you have the MOST thoughtful, romantic husband!  He's truly a "keeper"!

SO glad that DD is feeling better and Braxton is back where he belonged.  There is a reason that God invented menopause for women - child rearing is for the YOUNG!  

Weather here has been crazy.  It was 75° on Sunday and dropped to low 40's by Mon AM.  I noticed that my climbing hydrangea is putting out green BUDS!  Boy, is it going to be in for a surprise!  This is why gardening in KY is such a challenge - cold/warm/cold/warm.  Plants have a hard time figuring out what season it actually is here!

FINALLY got the White Company web site to work and the company sent me a new discount code to use as other one expired last night.  They also had free shipping for over 50&#8364; orders - a first for them.  They have a new US website, but due to our ridiculous children's sleepwear laws, many of their products cannot be sold in the US.  I've never really understood all this fire-retardant stuff - are young children smoking in bed or dancing around an open fireplace?  It's interesting as UK fire laws are among the strictest in the world.  

So, TWO grandchildren taken care of for Xmas!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I hope to catch up one day.....have been quickly scanning, BUT the news of a baby for Cbella caught my eye big time!  I'm so happy for you and DH!

Ck, just when I think Hot Cars can't any cuter, he tops himself.  Love, love, love the pic of the two of you!  So dear.


----------



## csshopper

ldm-your husband is a prince and knew just where to take you. What a loving, thoughtful gesture!

cb-I reread the posts and just comprehended the circumstances of your pregnancy. How absolutely fabulous after waiting and hoping for so long. Welcoming in 2015 will have a special significance for you.

cm-the body language in the picture speaks volumes about maternal love. Beautiful. Thank you for sharing, it was an "upper" to view it.


----------



## biscuit1

Cavalier Girl said:


> I hope to catch up one day.....have been quickly scanning, BUT the news of a baby for Cbella caught my eye big time!  I'm so happy for you and DH!
> 
> Ck, just when I think Hot Cars can't any cuter, he tops himself.  Love, love, love the pic of the two of you!  So dear.



I was thinking about you today - wondering where you've been. So nice to see you back.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Thanks Biscuit, I must finally admit that I did need a night out. I felt like a princess, a very old princess!

India, my DH is a hopeless Hallmark romantic. Sometimes too much but I do love it all and I think I will keep him. 
 Yes, child rearing is for the young, my back reminds me often.
Your weather IS crazy!
India I love knowing that you are finding treasures on eBay. We only live once, I am all for setting a beautiful table, using silver and china everyday, etc!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Cavalier Girl said:


> I hope to catch up one day.....have been quickly scanning, BUT the news of a baby for Cbella caught my eye big time!  I'm so happy for you and DH!
> 
> Ck, just when I think Hot Cars can't any cuter, he tops himself.  Love, love, love the pic of the two of you!  So dear.



Hugs and kisses to you CG...miss you tons!


----------



## ck21

LDM-what a wonderful, well-deserved trip to Disneyland!!

CG-so good to see you!!  I think of you often and hope you have been well.

Cbella-to echo the others, every pregnancy is to be celebrated, but yours sounds especially special.

Thank you so much for the kind comments.  I am just thrilled with the pictures.  I splurged a bit in hopes of getting really good pictures that could capture this magical time with Hot Cars where we have a really great, fun bond.  It was money well spent.  .


----------



## tesi

Ldm- happy dd is doing better.  Braxton will be the best medicine for her.   Your Disney excursion sounds wonderful.  I adore Disney.   It's hokey, it's silly, it's sweet.  Can't wait to bring grands someday.   We actually have  a Disney timeshare right on the property-  that's how much we love it.   Disney has a great product in that respect.  

Cg- so happy to have you check in.   Hugs to you.   

Ck- gorgeous picture. Just precious and to top it off -  Sweetie you have the most AMAZING hair.   

Hugs to all.   Starting the Xmas decor tomorrow.  And more planting.  Always more planting.


----------



## ck21

tesi said:


> Ldm- happy dd is doing better.  Braxton will be the best medicine for her.   Your Disney excursion sounds wonderful.  I adore Disney.   It's hokey, it's silly, it's sweet.  Can't wait to bring grands someday.   We actually have  a Disney timeshare right on the property-  that's how much we love it.   Disney has a great product in that respect.
> 
> Cg- so happy to have you check in.   Hugs to you.
> 
> Ck- gorgeous picture. Just precious and to top it off -  Sweetie you have the most AMAZING hair.
> 
> Hugs to all.   Starting the Xmas decor tomorrow.  And more planting.  Always more planting.




You know how to make a girl smile!!!

Planting....mmmmm, sounds lovely.  Our ground is frozen solid.  The upside is cozy nights, scarves and boots, but I think I could get used to year-round planting!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Crochetbella, what happy, happy news!  Congratulations!

Ck, such a sweet picture! Love!

India, I find that this time of the year I find so many things for myself when I'm suppose to be buying for others.  I do buy for them, BUT, it's hard to resist the fabulous things I find for...ME!


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, what a wonderful birthday surprise!  You so deserved the special treat after all you've been through lately.  Dh deserves another hug for being so sweet!

Btw, happy belated birthday!   I hope this year brings you much happiness!


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> A few weeks ago Hot Cars and I had a few pictures taken.  This is one of my favorites!!
> 
> View attachment 2820944


Absolutely LOVE the picture!!! This is so gorgeous!!! The photographer did a fantastic job capturing you both! 

And yes, you have great hair...

CG, glad to see you pop into Chat! I hope things are going well.

LDM, your DH is so sweet!

My love to all.


----------



## Mindi B

CEEEE-GEEEE!  
EB, you called it--ck has uh-MAZ-ing, gorgeous hair.  Shiny, bouncy curls.  
LDM, YOU WENT TO CLUB 33?!   That is like a Disney LEGEND (as you well know).  Was it AWESOME?  What a great thing for your DH to arrange, and definitely deserved.

Hope all the Peeps in Southern Cali are okay.  Somehow I knew this would happen--after fierce, prolonged drought, too much rain too quickly.  Be safe, everyone.


----------



## India

Good thing I had to get up early this AM - have to be a physiotherapy at 9 AM.  Had just finished making my oatmeal and walked into the library to eat it (to dark and dreary on the sunporch where I usually eat my breakfast), and "what to my wondering eyes did appear" - no, not Santa, but a huge truck delivering my new roofing!  We finally decided where it would be the least problem to my car, but then the driver threw me for a loop when he said roofers were coming this AM!  Quickly called the company - owner called me back and said "maybe tomorrow".  NO!  NOT tomorrow - full day fro 9AM on and I want to be around when they're doing this, control freak that I am.  So, hopefully, Fri.  I totally dread this - SO much mess, plus I have to take so much off the walls upstairs - all that hammering with a lower roof (story and a half house).  

Just wake me when it's all over!


----------



## Mindi B

I totally know the feeling, India, having had our roof done just a few years ago.  The good part is that it's happening, and by Christmas you will be safe and snug under a new roof.  Hang in there; the process _is_ aggravating, especially for us control freaks!


----------



## ouija board

Ok, India, I'm putting your fruitcake recipe to the test. 2 loaf pans in the oven! I made candied orange peel to go in the cake as well, so I have leftovers of that, too. My kitchen smells like booze and sugar! 

CG, great to see you!!

LDM, I'm so glad you had a special birthday treat, separate from thanksgiving day!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you all so much for the warm welcome "home."  

OB, my mom and I used to make 8 to 10 fruitcakes every year right after Thanksgiving.  Often, I'd sleep over so we could cut all the fruit and nuts up the night before, and spend the next day mixing, and cooking.  She would cook them first in a pressure cooker, and finish them in the oven.  It was a huge project, but one most loved.  I haven't made them since her death.

I can't wait to hear how yours turn out.  I'm one of those rare people that love fruitcake.


----------



## csshopper

ob- I love fruitcake and candied orange peel and I want to come hang out in your kitchen. The aroma must be amazing.

CG- similar history here but wish we had thought to use a pressure cooker to process the fruit first.  DM also made fruitcakes every year. Each holiday season I take out her Christmas Cookie/Fruitcake notebook where she kept year by year records and just let the happy memories flow. Especially love the pages from years when she was visiting us and she had "help" from her DGD and DGS (similar to ldm's Braxton in the kitchen) and let them do the record keeping and doodle on the pages. 

india-what an inconvenience! Of course you have to be there, what are they thinking? It's just prudent when one is having the roof over their head replaced to be present to alert those on the outside to any potential issues on the inside. 

ck21-totally agree: beautiful curls. Besides it being a great pic of you two, it could be an ad for the hair care products you use.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

CSS, I wish we lived closer, we could continue the tradition.  Of all my mother's treasures, all I wanted were things from her kitchen&#8230;&#8230;..her rolling pin, huge pressure cooker, her fruitcake pans, and her everyday cast iron skillet.  Oh, and her cookbooks!    Happily, I didn't have to do battle with anyone for a single one of them.  LOL!


----------



## ouija board

CG, csshopper, those are great memories to have of your moms! I'd love to do the same with DD, but I've found that I'm such a spaz when baking..combine that with a six year old, and the kitchen becomes a disaster area! Definitely some memories being made, that's for sure...


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> CSS, I wish we lived closer, we could continue the tradition.  Of all my mother's treasures, all I wanted were things from her kitchen..her rolling pin, huge pressure cooker, her fruitcake pans, and her everyday cast iron skillet.  Oh, and her cookbooks!    Happily, I didn't have to do battle with anyone for a single one of them.  LOL!



An only child, I had no competition for beloved items, some which might seem strange, but mean a lot to me: a manual jar opener (solidly made, wooden handle that works better than anything currently on the market IMO), a melon baller (red wooden handle and the paint is peeling), set of Pyrex mixing bowls (particularly precious), rolling pin (infinite pies and cookie dough), Spritz cookie press, her set of cookie sheets etc.

We had a pressure cooker also, but after a certain point in family history it was viewed somewhat apprehensively. We were visiting relatives and my Aunt was making ham and scalloped potatoes in the cooker.......not quite correctly as it turned out. Fortunately the kitchen was empty, but the top blew and our dinner  became decor on the walls around the stove. That was 60 years ago and I still remember the mess.


----------



## crochetbella

CG!!! 

Thank you all so much!  Just got back from the doctors and everything is going well. Love hearing that heartbeat! 

India, best of luck with the roof!

CK, love that picture!!!

Add me to the list of those who like fruitcake. Any kind of cake! 

CSS, how wonderful to have that notebook. I treasure the kitchen items I have from my grandmother/DH's grandmother.


----------



## biscuit1

crochetbella said:


> CG!!!
> 
> Thank you all so much!  Just got back from the doctors and everything is going well. Love hearing that heartbeat!
> 
> India, best of luck with the roof!
> 
> CK, love that picture!!!
> 
> Add me to the list of those who like fruitcake. Any kind of cake!
> 
> CSS, how wonderful to have that notebook. I treasure the kitchen items I have from my grandmother/DH's grandmother.



You made my heart beat with that one !!!  How exciting !


----------



## nycmom

biscuit 1hi there! i hope all is well! 

cavalier girlyou are never far from my thoughts, i hope you are doing okay

chaneljewel...happy holidays and birthday month! 

ck21...that is the best photo ever!!! you are both gorgeous and look so sweet together (and yes i am totally jealous of your hair)! 

crochetbellacongratulations!!! i don't think you will remember but we pmed each other a loooong time ago. i am so very happy and excited for you!!! 

csshopper...i am laughing out loud (literally) at the helpful "suggestions" comments, too funny and way too familiar! oh and i am also obsessed with onekingslane! 

etoupebirkin...wow you logged a lot of car miles, you need a frequent driver plan or something! 

indiai am sending good roof vibes, and thank you for posting the cat photo, they are absolutely adorable! 

LDM...what a fabulous birthday, i hope all your wishes come true for you and your family this year!

lulilubest wishes for a speedy recovery for your son, he is lucky to have you there! 

mind b...i hear ya, i seem to get to know my UPS guy very well this time of year! 

ouja boardwow what a wonderful adventure, disney for a day, you are an awesome mom and that is going to be a fabulous memory for the two of you to share! 

tesi...the GIA course sounds fascinating, i hope you enjoy it! 

its a long story involving a stomach bug and flat tire but somehow i ended up not eating dinner and not having much in the fridge so i just made some trader joes pumpkin praline (or maybe its praline pumpkin?) instant oatmeal and it is amazing!!!


----------



## crochetbella

Nycmom, hi!!! Hope you're feeling better and that oatmeal sounds amazing!

Biscuit, thank you! 

LDM, your Disney trip sounds like a wonderful time and happy birthday!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Not a fruitcake type person. But I do love rum cake.

What I really want to make is the cranberry coffee cake recipe that India posted. I'm trying to stay away from carbs and sugar, except for 1 day a week. I might make it tonight or tomorrow morning -- and bring it in to my office to share, so I don't eat the whole thing.

My office Christmas party is Saturday. It has a Mad Men theme. I have my dress and handbag picked out. DH has a music gig, so I'm going stag. My rule of thumb at office parties--one and I'm done. So one drink and then soft drinks.


----------



## Mindi B

But, EB, with that rule in place, how will you and your colleagues create the kind of cringe-inducing memories that holiday parties are intended to produce?


----------



## etoupebirkin

I don't need alcohol, to provide cringe worthy memories...

Unfortunately, one person at my office does have a problem. At our Oktoberfest party, he got so drunk he had to stay overnight to sober up. At the Thanksgiving party, he got so drunk, he could not function as part of my team. On an email about the party, it was stated that the valets were not to retrieve cars for persons visibly drunk.

I am concerned about the employee, he is not in my division nor under my supervision. He's  quite young; I'm old enough to be his mother. I hate it when I see promising young people do really stupid things. He's hurting his chances for advancement. And, quite frankly if he gets behind the wheel of a car he could hurt or kill someone.


----------



## Mindi B

etoupebirkin said:


> I don't need alcohol, to provide cringe worthy memories...
> 
> Unfortunately, one person at my office does have a problem. At our Oktoberfest party, he got so drunk he had to stay overnight to sober up. At the Thanksgiving party, he got so drunk, he could not function as part of my team. On an email about the party, it was stated that the valets were not to retrieve cars for persons visibly drunk.
> 
> I am concerned about the employee, he is not in my division nor under my supervision. He's  quite young; I'm old enough to be his mother. I hate it when I see promising young people do really stupid things. He's hurting his chances for advancement. And, quite frankly if he gets behind the wheel of a car he could hurt or kill someone.



EB, that's awful.  Are you friendly with the person who does supervise him?  While a sit-down with his boss won't cure him, of course, it still might be a kind thing to do.  And I agree, it's not only himself that he puts at risk.  Heaven forbid he gets into a car drunk after any work event--and there could be legal consequences for the company if he causes harm.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I've already had discussions with people. The problem is known. That's why there's a valet who will take keys.

I hate to drive after having any alcohol, that's why one's my limit. But I don't need alcohol to be silly and have fun.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, good for you for at least bringing it up, and to the company for taking some general preventative action.  Won't help this poor fellow, however.  It is sad to see a young person in this situation.  Such a waste.
And I'm with you!  Silly is my natural state.  (Obviously.)
Now, when it comes to _relaxed_--THAT'S where the alcohol comes in handy.  Relaxed is NOT my forte.


----------



## biscuit1

etoupebirkin said:


> I've already had discussions with people. The problem is known. That's why there's a valet who will take keys.
> 
> Is it possible for him to be cut off at bar or by the person serving the alcohol ? Maybe that will make him more aware of his situation , employment or that people are taking notice in general.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

good morning ladies! i'm not new to the forum but don't know very much about Hermes and figured this would be the best place to ask some questions about scarves! I saw a scarf called le geographe and it had a map of Australia in the center and some other historical things on it.  I was wondering if anyone knew the story behind this scarf and others from that series? I looked on google and saw a few others that also had Australia.  I was hoping there were other continent map scarves (i know, i'm a dork).  Anyway I love the stories behind things like this and figured maybe one of you knew.  I didnt want to start a new thread but didnt see another place where this question would really fit in.

Thanks in advance ladies!!


----------



## India

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> good morning ladies! i'm not new to the forum but don't know very much about Hermes and figured this would be the best place to ask some questions about scarves! I saw a scarf called le geographe and it had a map of Australia in the center and some other historical things on it.  I was wondering if anyone knew the story behind this scarf and others from that series? I looked on google and saw a few others that also had Australia.  I was hoping there were other continent map scarves (i know, i'm a dork).  Anyway I love the stories behind things like this and figured maybe one of you knew.  I didnt want to start a new thread but didnt see another place where this question would really fit in.
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies!!


You'll probably get more replies if you post this to the main portion of the forum as a new thread.  There are a LOT of knowledgeable scarf people on tpf but not all of them follow Chat.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

India said:


> You'll probably get more replies if you post this to the main portion of the forum as a new thread.  There are a LOT of knowledgeable scarf people on tpf but not all of them follow Chat.



thanks so much


----------



## ck21

Benign!!


----------



## biscuit1

ck21 said:


> Benign!!



Wahoo !!!!!!!!!!!!!! so happy and relieved for you !


----------



## ouija board

Fantastic news, Ck!!!!!

Nerdybirdy, there a lot of scarves out there that I don't know, but I recall last season that there was a scarf with an antique map design. Can't recall the name, but you could probably find it on the Fall 2014 or Spring 2014 scarf thread.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Fantastic News CK!!!!!!!


----------



## crochetbella

Yay Ck!!!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Hurray, ck! 
Nerdy (may I call you Nerdy?), last season had Voyage de Pytheas, an antique-looking map with a pretty mosaic border.  There might be some left in the stores.  Might want to seek that out, as it's really pretty.  I don't think Hermes has done a dedicated series of map scarves in recent memory, but this sort of design does show up from time to time as a part of various other annual themes.


----------



## ouija board

That's the scarf I was thinking of, Mindi! Can't recall any other map designs, but I feel sure there has to be one out there.


----------



## India

ck21 said:


> Benign!!


Hooray!!!  Best Christmas present ever!!!!


----------



## nycmom

ck21 said:


> Benign!!



wonderful news!!! between you and crochetbella this thread is the definition of happiness!


----------



## tesi

Ck- yay!!!  So pleased for you!  
High fives all round.


----------



## ck21

It's almost Friday!!  Thank goodness!!

Can I just say how much I don't understand protests? A group here shut down a major highway today.  How that is supposed to make me think they are of sound mind is beyond me.

Good night!!  Sweet dreams!


----------



## chaneljewel

So happy for you, Ck!   Great news!


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> It's almost Friday!!  Thank goodness!!
> 
> Can I just say how much I don't understand protests? A group here shut down a major highway today.  How that is supposed to make me think they are of sound mind is beyond me.
> 
> Good night!!  Sweet dreams!



I agree.  It must be contagious. I was sitting on the couch an hour ago, and heard a group marching down the street about 2 blocks from here. In the rain, at 9:30pm, in a part of town that is pretty much deserted after the businesses close for the night. Not the best organization of a protest, imo.

Fruitcake updateFANTASTIC!!!! I couldn't resist, I sliced off a piece last night once it was cooled, before I wrapped it up in it's lovely liquor soaked blankie to rest for a few weeks. I'm used to dark fruitcake, but this was an amazingly rich, buttery, boozy, nutty, fruity cake.  Did I mention boozy?? DD begged me for some of the red and green cherries, and I'm surprised she didn't get tipsy off of the three pieces that she ateI had forgotten that they were thoroughly soaked in liquor!  I'm going to ship the second cake to my mom before Christmas. Incidentally, I'm completely addicted to candied orange peels. Good Lord, they're good.  And they weren't that hard to make!


----------



## csshopper

Ck- Add my sigh of relief to the chorus you heard  throughout the day! Benign is a beautiful word. So thankful you can now relax and enjoy this special time of year with your family.


----------



## Mindi B

ck21 said:


> It's almost Friday!!  Thank goodness!!
> 
> Can I just say how much I don't understand protests? A group here shut down a major highway today.  How that is supposed to make me think they are of sound mind is beyond me.
> 
> Good night!!  Sweet dreams!



I do understand what you mean about protesters, ck, but let me say this: Usually, people take to public protest when they feel that all normal channels of expression have been closed to them--in other words, when they feel belittled and ignored.  Therefore, the point of a protest is to attract attention, and that means it must disrupt normal activity.  A quiet, polite protest isn't a protest, because it is too easy to walk right by it.  KWIM?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Ck, benign!  My favorite word in the world!  You just made my day!


----------



## crochetbella

Ouija, that fruitcake sounds amazing!  They showed the giant gingerbread house at the Fairmont on the news this morning and now I'm craving gingerbread. And fruitcake! Love all the holiday scents/flavors.


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> I do understand what you mean about protesters, ck, but let me say this: Usually, people take to public protest when they feel that all normal channels of expression have been closed to them--in other words, when they feel belittled and ignored.  Therefore, the point of a protest is to attract attention, and that means it must disrupt normal activity.  A quiet, polite protest isn't a protest, because it is too easy to walk right by it.  KWIM?




I understand that they want the attention, though I'm far from convinced that this does anything to further the cause.  I was only left with the impression that this particular group was irresponsible at best.  Closing a major freeway not only inconveniences thousands of people who are simply trying to support their families, but worse yet, impedes the ability of emergency vehicles to get to a real emergency.  Rant over.

Continue on with Friday festivities.  Breakfast with Santa tomorrow!!!


----------



## Mindi B

I feel ya.  Just don't run me down if I'm among the "crazies" some day!  (I'll get out of the way for ambulances and fire trucks, definitely.  Blocking those, not cool.)


----------



## ck21

I won't run you down ever, Mindi.  .


----------



## Mindi B

Whew!  Thanks!  I'd make an awful spot on yer windshield.  Is Hot Cars excited about seeing Santa?  What's on his wishlist this year?


----------



## India

I'm SO glad the fruitcake was a success!  My mother would be SO pleased!  

Just got some TERRIBLE news (for me!).  My fabulous pulmonologist has taken a wonderful job at Case Western where he'll be head of just about everything to do with pulmonologist and sleep disorders.  I knew he was WAY too big of a rising star for Louisville to keep, but his youngest child is a 10th grader at the same magnet HS where my DGS1 goes, and I thought he'd be here until he graduated.  It was just too big an opportunity to turn down.  Lucky Cleveland!  This man has allowed me to email him and call him - like an old-fashioned doctor.  I'll never find another like him.  Oh well, if he still will be seeing clinical patients, Cleveland isn't TOO far away and I do have friends there, with whom I could stay.


----------



## csshopper

crochetbella said:


> Ouija, that fruitcake sounds amazing!  They showed the giant gingerbread house at the Fairmont on the news this morning and now I'm craving gingerbread. And fruitcake! Love all the holiday scents/flavors.


 
cb- I don't know your location, but if it's somewhere near a Trader Joe's, check out two items there which could satisfy your craving. A box Gingerbread mix, super easy to make and really really good, Even easier, a seasonal product of theirs is a package of "Trader Joe's Ginger Molasses Cookie Dough." Sold in a plastic bag in the cold case area of the store (you might have to ask, sometimes they end up in odd places but are worth seeking out!), there are 12 preformed cookie dough pieces than can be baked individually or as a pan of 12. I bake them when DH's family are here. The aroma of them baking and the good strong ginger molasses flavor cause them to disappear in our house as soon as they are cool enough to eat. I like mine with a cup of tea in the afternoon, DH and his family like them with a glass of cold milk.  The dough can be frozen for up to 6 months so I  hide a pkg in the freezer and surprise everyone with a treat in the usually gloomy days of late winter.


----------



## Mindi B

Must go to Trader Joe's and try one or both of those, css.  I love gingerbread, but as DH doesn't care one way or the other it seems unfair to pester him (our chef) to make it.  These sound like something I could manage without losing a limb or incinerating the house.


----------



## ck21

Going to Trader Joes tonight!!


----------



## biscuit1

Just received my Trader Joe's holiday guide in mail - looking !


----------



## csshopper

Mindi, ck, and biscuit- if you find the cookies, in the immortal words of Schwartz in the classic Christmas movie, "A Christmas Story", _I double-dog-dare-you_ to eat only one cookie at a time.

 "A Christmas Story," set in my hometown of Cleveland and partially filmed at Higbee's Dept. store( that had one of the best Santa's ever), is required viewing at our house during Christmas. Our family are all movie buffs and several have almost all the dialog memorized. It's fun. One of my holiday treasures is a picture taken 65 years ago with the Higbee Co Santa. 

India-was your roof installed today as planned?

ob-are you drunk on fruitcake yet?

Hope everyone has a wonderful week-end.


----------



## biscuit1

csshopper , I doubt the cookie will make it to the baking sheet !   So many yummy goodies in catalog. 
Wonder if there is a Trader Joe's near India somewhere- saw the Honey Walnut Fig Cream Cheese.
I will buy the cookie dough and the Marzipan Stollen. Thank you for the tip !
Their dog treats made with whole wheat- yuck.


----------



## ck21

Cookies in hand!


----------



## crochetbella

CSS, thank you! Those sound so good! Will have to make a trip to Trader Joe's this weekend.

India, sorry to hear. Hope you find someone you like just as much.


----------



## India

Yes, there is. Trader Joe's a few miles from.  I avoid it as there are WAY too many temptations!

No roofer today or tomorrow - lots of rain.  Monday us to be sunny so that will be the day - probably take at least two days.  I'm dreading it.

DGS1 off with church youth group for the weekend - a mission in Eastern KY.  They put on a Christmas party for the children (donated presents) and distribute donated food.  It's a bit noblesse oblige but at least it is worthwhile and I hope it helps all the teens to not take their many blessings for granted.

DS off to Sweden Sun on business.  He spent a week there with a lovely family when he was finished with his independent study his sr year at boarding school - family had stayed a few days with us a year before.  Wish he had time to see them - we still exchange Xmas cards.

Need to start a bit of decorating tomorrow - DGS2 coming to fetch and tote!  Boys are SO useful!


----------



## Mindi B

LOL at your "noblesse oblige" observation, India.  You're right, these sorts of things have to be handled delicately, but I hope the Kentucky kids have fun and the East Coast kids have their eyes opened a bit.  In the very best-case scenario, some of the kids might find out that helping the less lucky is hugely rewarding.  I also wanted to add my condolences about the loss of your pulmonologist to a different city.  He sounds like a wonderful doctor, and those are hard to find these days.  I hope you are still able to see him at least occasionally for check-ups.
ck, how are the COOKIES?!


----------



## India

Mindi, no being from the East Coast - we LIVE in KY - just in a city, and not in Eastern KY!  If DGS1 were from the East Coast, he'd really have his eyes open!  My late very East Coast husband used to say that if one scratched most of the population of our city very deeply, one would quickly see the hollers of KY!  

Geeze it rained hard last night!  I'm glad it was at night and not during the day, but I HAVE to have that downspout replaced - it comes from the upper gutter straight over the downspout and right down on my big plastic trash can and makes a racket I can hear through my wonderful Marvin windows - actually kept me awake last night.  

Gawd, I hate winter hear - cold and DAMP, DAMP, DAMP.  Just as the humidity in the summer makes it feel hotter, the humidity in the winter makes it feel COLDER than it is.  I'd rather have snow - at least it's pretty, and when we were in Maine, even if it were 8 below zero out, the sun was shining and it didn't feel as cold as it does here in the low 40's.  

Of course, what I'd REALLY prefer is Southern CA for the winter!  Couldn't afford it when we lived there, still can't!  

Enough whining - must go to pulmonary rehab and then the gym.  Tendonitis is slowly getting better with physio.


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> LOL at your "noblesse oblige" observation, India.  You're right, these sorts of things have to be handled delicately, but I hope the Kentucky kids have fun and the East Coast kids have their eyes opened a bit.  In the very best-case scenario, some of the kids might find out that helping the less lucky is hugely rewarding.  I also wanted to add my condolences about the loss of your pulmonologist to a different city.  He sounds like a wonderful doctor, and those are hard to find these days.  I hope you are still able to see him at least occasionally for check-ups.
> ck, how are the COOKIES?!




The cookies come pre-baked and are in my freezer.  They look yummy!!


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, gotcha, India.  I was thinking this was a DGS from the portion of your family that (I think?) lives in my area?   Anyhow, hope the trip is good for everyone involved.
Report back on the cookie goodness, ck!


----------



## Mindi B

Have you ever noticed that some people see criticism everywhere?  You say, "Love that blouse!" and they  say, "What's wrong with the skirt?!"  Jeepers.  
Just musing.


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> The cookies come pre-baked and are in my freezer.  They look yummy!!



ck-pre baked? I have to go back to TJ's and check them out also. The cookies I buy are raw dough to be baked at home, there's a warning on the pkg. to not eat the dough even though it would taste good......someone in that corporate office knows people like me. Yes, I know eating raw cookie dough with uncooked egg in it is a no-no, so I'm mostly a rehabbed dough eater with only an occasional lick of spoon.


----------



## Mindi B

csshopper said:


> ck-pre baked? I have to go back to TJ's and check them out also. The cookies I buy are raw dough to be baked at home, there's a warning on the pkg. to not eat the dough even though it would taste good......someone in that corporate office knows people like me. Yes, I know eating raw cookie dough with uncooked egg in it is a no-no, so I'm mostly a rehabbed dough eater with only an occasional lick of spoon.



Cookie dough is the BEST, css, raw egg risk or no.


----------



## biscuit1

Cheese fondue for dinner this evening - can't wait ,hungry now !   Speaking of hungry , heard on radio that Hartsdale Pet cemetery in Hartsdale ,NY is looking for pet food donations for local animal shelters and rescue groups for the holidays.
I will donate Christmas biscuits in decorated bags to them. It's the least I can do . Can't take a dog but I can help a little.


----------



## csshopper

biscuit1 said:


> Cheese fondue for dinner this evening - can't wait ,hungry now !   Speaking of hungry , heard on radio that Hartsdale Pet cemetery in Hartsdale ,NY is looking for pet food donations for local animal shelters and rescue groups for the holidays.
> I will donate Christmas biscuits in decorated bags to them. It's the least I can do . Can't take a dog but I can help a little.



biscuit- with yummy treats like yours being provided, the dogs might not want to leave the shelter. It's a lovely thing you're doing! Rescue dogs deserve special love.


----------



## biscuit1

csshopper said:


> biscuit- with yummy treats like yours being provided, the dogs might not want to leave the shelter. It's a lovely thing you're doing! Rescue dogs deserve special love.



I just hope they leave the shelter eventually. Hartsdale's goal is to collect 1000 lbs. of food for the rescues. Hoping some locals on this list can help, even if it's 5 lbs of dog or cat food.
I have 37 Christmas cookie cutters.  Will mix them up in the treat bags but will make sure each one has an angel in it. 
Inhaled fondue......


----------



## ck21

csshopper said:


> ck-pre baked? I have to go back to TJ's and check them out also. The cookies I buy are raw dough to be baked at home, there's a warning on the pkg. to not eat the dough even though it would taste good......someone in that corporate office knows people like me. Yes, I know eating raw cookie dough with uncooked egg in it is a no-no, so I'm mostly a rehabbed dough eater with only an occasional lick of spoon.




My mistake!  I meant unbaked.  .


----------



## Dupsy

Mindi B said:


> Cookie dough is the BEST, css, raw egg risk or no.



Cookie dough, cake mix ....yummy


----------



## etoupebirkin

biscuit1 said:


> I just hope they leave the shelter eventually. Hartsdale's goal is to collect 1000 lbs. of food for the rescues. Hoping some locals on this list can help, even if it's 5 lbs of dog or cat food.
> I have 37 Christmas cookie cutters.  Will mix them up in the treat bags but will make sure each one has an angel in it.
> Inhaled fondue......



You are so kind!!!

I would inhale fondue if I had some. 

I'm making Chinese Beef Stew today. The house will smell luscious all day.


----------



## crochetbella

Biscuit, that is so sweet of you! I'm sure they will really appreciate it.

EB, yum!!!

Can't have it right now but I love cookie dough. Especially if I make too much chocolate chip dough and freeze little balls of it to bake later...so good right out of the freezer. So bad.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Why am I always trying to catch up? I need more hours in the day, or extra days in the week!

India, maybe a trip to CA is what you need to help with the winter blahs! BTW...I just sent you a PM and when I pressed send it vanished, I will write it again. In a nut shell, I will be attending!!

All of this chatter about food is making me hungry, even for doggie biscuits! Biscuit, that is so kind and generous of you to send your biscuits to the shelter! Lucky is a pound puppy so hearing this warms my heart!

I have been MIA this week, missed so much I can see! I wish I had a fun reason for my absence.
 We had quite a bit of rain last week, we needed the water but not the damage from the rain. 
We had our roof repaired but there was one small area that we were not aware of that also needed attention. The rain leaked in, down to the 2nd floor. Plop went a portion of the ceiling. We enjoyed our new kitchen for three days prior to this happening, oh well. Next week the new dry wall will be installed, then painted. With all that goes on in life I guess this is so very unimportant, just messy, time consuming and frustrating.

Mindi, just a follow up...yes Club 33 was simply magical. If you ever find the opportunity to go, please do!

On Friday evening DH and I had a wonderful evening in Laguna Beach. The town hosted a Holiday Walk through the main part of town. I honestly felt like I was on the set of a Hallmak movie. This is another event that I recommend to everyone! It is always held on the first Friday of December. The town looked so beautiful, it was fun supporting the mom and pop shops...so important to me.

DD is up and about! She is feeling much better, her energy level is higher every day.  We are taking them to Neiman Marcus for breakfast with Santa this morning. Her husband has been out of town for a week, I am thrilled to have him back at home and be able to now concentrate on things around here
I am so appreciattive of all of the get well vibes for her, thank you!!

This afternoon I begin my baking, starting out with our Scottish shortbread cookies. Yes, I will wear plaid when I bake them.

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Mindi B

LDM, I don't think DH and I could get into Club 33.  Last I heard, it was VIP only!  But I've read about it.  Disneyland is and was full of little gems like that.  Delighted to hear that DD is doing well!
Still have a stupid headache that started yesterday.  Poo!  I have STUFF to do.


----------



## India

Sorry about your headache, Mindi - I think I'm coming down with a cold.  NOT convenient!  Skipped church today to try "rest rehabilitation".  Hope it works.

Oh, LDM - your NEW kitchen!!!  I had something similar happen to a new LR ceiling a couple of years ago - SO frustrating.  tpf Chat members seem to be having lots of "roof" issues these days!  My roofers come tomorrow - I'm girding my loins...

Just read about Club 33 - had no idea there was such a thing.  What fun!  Are you members, LDM?  As much as you love Disneyland and as often as you go, I hope you are!  

Need to muster my strength to call DGS2 to come over and start hauling up nativity scenes, and window candles and put all those extension cords out so we can get them in the windows.  I would not bother, but DH LOVED those candles and I do it in his honor/memory each year.  

Somehow, this year, I just can't get in the Christmas spirit.  I'm just about ready for Halloween!  I'm always months behind.  I MUST send Xmas cards this year - haven't the past 3 years and if I don't, people will either think I'm dead, have cancer or Alzheimer's.  That's what happens when you get old!  If you don't send them when you're young, people assume "divorce"!


----------



## etoupebirkin

India said:


> Here is another recipe that is quick and easy and nice this time of year in particular.
> 
> Nantucket Cranberry Pie/cake/coffeecake
> 
> This is an adaptation of one of the late Laurie Colwin's Gourmet Magazine essays.  About this recipe, she wrote:  People who feel they must make a real dessert are often looking for something simple and wonderful, two words often felt not to be mutually exclusive.  My candidate for an easy and spectacular dessert is something called Nantucket Cranberry Pie, which is not a pie, but a cake...I like a cake that takes about four seconds to put together and gives an ambrosial result...This cake is so easy a child could do it, and if you happen to have a child or two lying around, I suggest you set them to work for your next dinner party."  I LOVE the part about a child or two lying around!
> 
> Laurie chops the cranberries and adds 1/2 walnuts.  It's good, but chopped nuts get caught in my elderly teeth and I like the cranberries whole so they can explode in ones mouth, all juicy and delicious.  Thus my adaptation.  This is fabulous straight from the oven - even better with a bit of vanilla ice cream on it.  But since it is very much like a coffee cake, it's perfect for breakfast or brunch.  I think it would be lovely for Christmas morning.
> 
> Preheat oven to 350*
> 
> 2 cups of fresh cranberries (about one normal size bag)
> 
> 10 - inch pie plate of a square, deep pan, well-buttered.
> 
> In the bottom of the buttered pan, place the cranberries.  Add 1/3 to 1/2 cup sugar, sprinkled over it (I use 1/3 as I like my fruit tart).
> 
> In a bowl, mix 2 eggs, 3/4 cup melted butter (unsalted), 1 cup sugar, 1 cup flour and 1-2 tsp almond extract to taste.  Stir until smooth and silky.
> 
> Pour mixture over cranberries in pan.
> 
> Bake for 35-40 minutes until golden brown around the edges and skewer and no jiggle in the middle.
> 
> Serve warm from the oven or at room temp.  No need to refrigerate.



I've been obsessing over this since you posted it. I finally got a chance to make it. It's in the oven now. I put in Amaretto instead of the Almond extract as I did not have it in the house.

I love cranberry pastries and cranberries in general.

I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cranberry yummyness.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Oh NOOOOOOO Mindi, nagging headaches are the worst, I hope you are feeling better!
I wish we were members of Club 33. One of DH's associates' parents belong. They were very generous and offered one of their coveted guest passes to us. Smart young attorney...quickest way to please the boss is to show a little kindness to the bosses wife . Happy wife, happy life.

India I hope your DGS's help you a bunch this holiday season. You always do so much for them!
I wouldn't worry about your cards, what about sending Valentine cards or New Years cards instead?

EB, I agree...anything with cranberries is always yummy!

Breakfast with Santa was fun. I think I have mentioned that Braxton is a tad obsessive compulsive about odd things. This morning he didn't want me to take my coat off. The minute I would try to remove it he would look at me at say "jacket on please, now". It became a little joke throughout the morning, he never gave in. I guess he didn't like my dress. Funny little guy.

Tree is up, naked. I need to motivate myself to just dive into the boxes and decorate....I need chocolate.
Maybe some chocolate covered cranberries. And cocoa and warm fuzzy socks.


----------



## ck21

Quick pop in!!  Busy weekend--lunch with Santa, a visit to the Children's museum and the Nordstrom holiday party.

Hugs and vibes to all!!


----------



## lulilu

Just dropping by too.  DS2 had his procedure and is in considerable discomfort still.  I have been nursing him all day (and part of nights) since he was discharged.  Tomorrow is a checkup, and I hope we get some news that things are going as they should.  I am afraid he will not be able to handle things on his own when it's time for me to leave.  But I will be here for over a week more, so there is hope.

It is hard to feel the holiday spirit in a tropical place.


----------



## chaneljewel

Lulilu, hope your DS gets good news and starts feeling better.

LDM, kids are so strange and who knows what goes on in their little minds!  That's so funny about the coat!

Ck, have fun!   Mindi, feel better!


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu, I'm so sorry to hear that. It's hard enough that you are away from home at this busy time, but to be nursing a sick child (no matter how old he is--he's always your child) is so stressful.  It sounds like this was a significant procedure, and I hope that DS's pain right now is normal and will be manageable and brief.  Sending healing thoughts!   Keep us posted as you can.  And remember that Chat vibes are powerful!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, chanel!  The stupid headache finally relented last night.  How are you and yours?


----------



## India

lulilu, I know your #1 priority is to care for your DS, but DO take care of yourself as well.  If he's sleeping, take a nap or at least sit down and have a cup of tea.  You don't want to leave there sick, yourself!

ldm, funny about the coat.  A friend of mine has a now-grown son who would not wear anything with buttons when he was about Braxton's age - he'd take his little kindergarten scissors and cut them all off!  I have to say at age 44, he's still a bit quirky!

DS flew to Stockholm last night - has landed - sure he's exhausted.  He was supposed to call me on the way to the airport but didn't - probably on a business call all the way there.  I think he's home the end of the week.  He needs a new winter coat - hope he's not freezing there!

DD just won't listen to her mother.  DSIL's car (17 yr old Jeep) died right before Thanksgiving.  She decided she wanted a Honda CRV.  They went to local dealership and looked and got some prices - on a paper in writing.  Went back yesterday hoping to get the price still lower (one of her business partners is a whiz a negotiating and he told her what to do), and the price went UP!  Sales Mgr said that they don't really give a "firm" price until the customer signs a contract to buy.  HUH?  You agree to buy something of which you do not know the price?  She was furious - said she runs a business (hotels/restaurants) and that she didn't think they'd have many customers if they didn't learn the price of the room until they had given their credit card and checked in.  They walked out and the dealership couldn't have cared less.

She has USAA insurance and they offer a car buying service (free).  You tell them what you want - model/features/color etc - and they negotiate the price and financing and call you with the deal.  If you accept, they handle everything from there.  I cannot get DD or her husband to call USAA!  

At what age do children stop cutting their noses off to spite their own faces, rather than let their parent know they gave good advice....  I'll never live that long...

Roofers arrived at 7:30 AM - still dark and the moon was still up!  I hate this time of year...  Only one speaks english and I'm not sure he understands what he's doing and it's too cold for me to stand outside and watch.  I've picked up a cold or some sort of mild virus - just enough to make my asthma and shortness of breath bad.  I did NOT need this at this time!!!  I'll put on my coat and muffler and go out and inspect in a little while.  I just want it to be over - I almost don't care what/how they do it...note I said "almost"...  Give me another 3-5 years, and I won't care at all!


----------



## Luckydogmom

lulilu said:


> Just dropping by too.  DS2 had his procedure and is in considerable discomfort still.  I have been nursing him all day (and part of nights) since he was discharged.  Tomorrow is a checkup, and I hope we get some news that things are going as they should.  I am afraid he will not be able to handle things on his own when it's time for me to leave.  But I will be here for over a week more, so there is hope.
> 
> It is hard to feel the holiday spirit in a tropical place.



Lulilu, sending you huge recovery vibes for your son. I couldn't agree with India more, do be sure and take care of yourself while caring for your DS. I hope that his recovery goes well and that you are able to fly home for the holidays. Please keep us posted on his progress...XOXO


----------



## Luckydogmom

Chanel, Braxton is a funny little guy with a huge amount of quirky personality. He reminds me so much of DS2.

India, I hope all goes well with the roofing project today. Drink tea, read a good book or watch a fun movie, just take care of your cold and let the roofers take care of your roof!  Feel better 
Regarding buttons, my niece will not wear anything with buttons. She is now 13 and doesn't show any signs of ever owning clothing with buttons. 
I hope you DS has a safe trip to Stockholm, I am jealous!
Buying a car is never a walk in the park, I personally dread the process. However, the last car that we bought caused the fewest  buying headaches. We went to the dealer, told him what we wanted to pay, told him to call us if it was acceptable and also asked to have the car delivered to us. We bought it when my dad was quite ill and I didn't have the time or energy to deal with the back and forth negotiations. 
One week later the car was delivered. The salesman also came to our home and showed me how to operate all of the gadgets. I will go back to that dealership again and again!

Speaking of cars, my sweet dad just bought a new car. He has always wanted a white convertible. When he was a little boy he had a tiny white toy car. It was his favorite toy. He promised himself that one day he would have a real one! My siblings think he is crazy, I am thrilled for him.

So happy to hear you are feeling better Mindi!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> Quick pop in!!  Busy weekend--lunch with Santa, a visit to the Children's museum and the Nordstrom holiday party.
> 
> Hugs and vibes to all!!



You always have such fun weekend CK! What did Hot Cars ask Santa for this year?


----------



## ouija board

Lulilu, sending your son get well wishes. Just having you there to care for him makes his recovery a bit easier. Hoping you have good news at his next check up.

EB, the cranberry cake sounds fantastic! The addition of Amarretto makes it even more tempting. I walked by the display of cranberries at the grocery store today, and I had to restrain myself from buying a bag to make this cake. Have to remind myself that I have two fruitcakes still!

LDM, it's funny what kids get focused on, when it comes to their adults' clothing. DD requests that I wear my purple t shirt every day, hates it when I put my hair in a pony tail. She's getting a bit more dictator-like about things as she gets older!


----------



## Luckydogmom

csshopper said:


> Mindi, ck, and biscuit- if you find the cookies, in the immortal words of Schwartz in the classic Christmas movie, "A Christmas Story", _I double-dog-dare-you_ to eat only one cookie at a time.
> 
> "A Christmas Story," set in my hometown of Cleveland and partially filmed at Higbee's Dept. store( that had one of the best Santa's ever), is required viewing at our house during Christmas. Our family are all movie buffs and several have almost all the dialog memorized. It's fun. One of my holiday treasures is a picture taken 65 years ago with the Higbee Co Santa.
> 
> India-was your roof installed today as planned?
> 
> ob-are you drunk on fruitcake yet?
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful week-end.



CSS, I knew there was a good reason why I feel so connected to you..."A Christmas Story" is also our family favorite! DD even gave DH a leg lamp one year! I hope you will share the Higbee photo???
By the way, Kirby is getting cow pj's this year...much like the bunny ones. We always give the kids one silly gift.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I brought the cranberry pie to my office. It got rave reviews, so I shared the recipe.

If I did not bring it in, I would eat the whole thing. So, I shared the wealth, so to speak. 

I'm really trying to be strategic with my eating this holiday season.


----------



## ck21

Luckydogmom said:


> You always have such fun weekend CK! What did Hot Cars ask Santa for this year?


 
He asked Santa for a transformer and a "small car with wheels" (???).  Not sure what's up with the car request--He's been consistently asking for transformers, all things super hero and duplo.  

He's going to another Santa thing next weekend, so I'm excited to see what he asks for.  

Hot Cars also has his quirks about what he wears--fortunately, he doesn't often care what I wear!  He hates tshirts that are longer because he considers them "girly".  He also flat refuses to wear a wonderful, warm North Face jacket my mom bought for him.  Instead, he wears the winter jacket I had bought for next year--it's clearly too big, but he loves it.

Sending roofing vibes to India, get well vibes to lulilu's DS and general happy vibes to everyone!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

CK, that is a great list Hot Cars has come up with. I love hearing kids holiday lists, it makes me want to be a kid again!

EB, you are a very good girl for sharing your yummy pie!

OB, it sounds like Braxton has met his match! Kids are so funny.

I forgot to mention that I finally found my mom's long lost persimmon fruit cake recipe! I am making it today.


----------



## Luckydogmom

CK, just reading back a bit...hooray for your great health news!

India, hope all went well with your roof today.

Safe weather vibes to all in the east, the storm looks big!


----------



## chaneljewel

India, how did the roof repair go?   Hope it wasn't too hard on you witht the weather.  I'm fighting a cold now and know it's always on the edge with my asthma.

Lulilu, I agree with the others that you need to take care of yourself.  Rest when you can and try not to overdo.  You're a good mom!

EB, I'm making the cranberry cake tonight for our church college Christmas dinner.  I might make two so I can try it, but like you, will take the extra to work to get it out of the house!

India, I meant to tell you that I found the stollen at Aldis.   It is delicious!  I was impressed.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Mindi B

Yes, this is a true Nor'Easter!  Woof.  Poor DH had to go into the city (of course) and I just came in from standing in the yard, exhorting Henry to. . . you know.  He cannot fathom why I put him out in this horrible weather and emptying himself is the last thing on his wee mind.  He just wants IN.  So I pick him up, put him on the grass. . . peel him off the door, pick him up, put him on the grass. . . peel him off the--well, you get my drift.  Now we are both wet and he is no emptier.  Sigh.  Dawgz.
ck, we need a picture of Hot Cars with Santa, please.  LDM,  Braxton and Santa, ditto.
Everyone fighting illnesses, or who has loved ones fighting illnesses, I am sending out health vibes this morning.  Take as many as you need and pass the bowl to the left.


----------



## crochetbella

Good morning!

Seconding the health vibes to all who need them!

We're expecting a lot of rain starting tomorrow so I will be trying to force Ollie outside too, Mindi. He is not going to be happy with me.


----------



## Mindi B

Poor dogs.  They don't get it, I think.  "I don't see YOU squatting out here in the gale, mom!"


----------



## India

chaneljewel said:


> India, how did the roof repair go?   Hope it wasn't too hard on you witht the weather.  I'm fighting a cold now and know it's always on the edge with my asthma.
> 
> Lulilu, I agree with the others that you need to take care of yourself.  Rest when you can and try not to overdo.  You're a good mom!
> 
> EB, I'm making the cranberry cake tonight for our church college Christmas dinner.  I might make two so I can try it, but like you, will take the extra to work to get it out of the house!
> 
> India, I meant to tell you that I found the stollen at Aldis.   It is delicious!  I was impressed.  Thanks for the tip!


Chanel, glad you found the stollen and liked it!  I would never have known about this if a man whose wife was doing short-term pulmonary rehab hadn't brought it for our Christmas party.


----------



## India

Roofers still here.  It was NOT supposed to rain last night and they did NOT cover the roof when they left.  Fortunately, the rain that I saw on the sidewalks this AM when I got up, appears to have been light, so I'm hoping for no ceiling damage.  If there is any, you will have to peel me off the ceiling - can NOT deal with that right now!

I just want them to finish, put the furniture on my terrace back where it belongs (they broke the glass on one small table) and GO AWAY!  Yard man is here tomorrow so he can do the final clean-up after them.  

Got to go to upholsterer today and threaten and beg for DS's chair to be ready for shipping before Xmas.  Of course, I have yet to find a shipper.

I have made calls to 4 people for estimates on work to be done and have yet to get a single return phone call.  Perhaps this has something to do with the economy?  Isn't anyone interested enough in a new job to return a call?  GRRRRR!!!!!

Rant over...over to pulmonary rehab!


----------



## Luckydogmom

chaneljewel said:


> India, how did the roof repair go?   Hope it wasn't too hard on you witht the weather.  I'm fighting a cold now and know it's always on the edge with my asthma.
> 
> Lulilu, I agree with the others that you need to take care of yourself.  Rest when you can and try not to overdo.  You're a good mom!
> 
> EB, I'm making the cranberry cake tonight for our church college Christmas dinner.  I might make two so I can try it, but like you, will take the extra to work to get it out of the house!
> 
> India, I meant to tell you that I found the stollen at Aldis.   It is delicious!  I was impressed.  Thanks for the tip!



Oh no, Chanel I hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Safe storms vibes to all...a special vibe as well for all of the pooches who find it tough to go outside. I really don't blame them!
India I sure hope there wasn't any further damage due to your over night rain.
Our kitchen ceiling is scheduled for repair on Friday, I am looking forward to closing up the big black hole!
Lulilu, any news on you DS? Thinking of you

I am horribly late with our holiday cards this year, latest I have ever been. Thankfully DH is a huge help and stays up with me while we work away late at night. Let me know if you would like to receive one!

Kirby is in his first week of university finals, DS2 is in his third year of law school exams. Both called last night, both exhausted. It was fun chatting with them, I am looking forward to having them home for the holidays!

Mindi I do have a Santa pic...I will post today


----------



## Mindi B

This storm is a humdinger!  It's been raining hard since before dawn and is now coming down in sheets, with HUGE windgusts.  I just did a basement patrol--after numerous issues over the years, I don't take water-tightness for granted anymore.  So far, so dry.  It's supposed to start winding down this afternoon--can't happen too soon for me.  Storms make me uneasy, even though that's not a very grown-up response.  Fortunately neither Henry nor Olive is bothered.  One freaked-out family member is enough!  Well, it isn't snow.  That's a big plus.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi-we are being warned of a massive storm due to hit our area the hardest on Thursday, 50-60mph winds and up to 3" of rain. Predicted as the heaviest storm here in 6 years and the equivalent one then did massive damage. Thankfully, we have moved on from a house that was vulnerable to catastrophic damage if trees went down (HUGE heritage oaks, two 50 year old Redwoods) to a home with lovely but less threatening trees and foliage.  As a child I experienced a tree being hit by lighting as I looked out a window and 17 years ago, while in the midst of the trauma of divorce, was standing in a kitchen baking Christmas cookies as a half of an oak came crashing through the elevated deck outside, just missing the sliding glass door at the end of the room.  Terror would be a good adjective and a justifiable fear of the elements remains! The State Meteorologist says we need 75" of rain to be out of the drought, but it would be nice if Mother Nature gave it to us in gentle, manageable amounts.  

Had my annual "smash and flash" as my DD calls a mammogram. Last year the letter telling me everything was fine included this, "The following is in accordance with California State law. Your mammogram shows that your breast tissue is dense."   REALLY?  Legislators are concerned about the density of my bosom??????  Who knew??????

Adding vibes to Mindi's and others that all is well with all of you and your families. And to all Chat fur babies, may they be warm and dry and empty of bladder (Cocoa is among the group who does not like raindrops falling on her head.)


----------



## Luckydogmom

CSS, so glad you are in a safer area now to avoid storm damage. We will be bracing for that same storm beginning on Thursday evening. Dreading it already. Slow and steady would be nicer.

I went upstairs to my office this morning and heard water pouring down. DS2's room had a river running through it. UGH yet another leak, but this time it is our fire sprinkler. Thank goodness I was home, there was already so much water, up the curtains, etc...My stomach hurts.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi B said:


> This storm is a humdinger!  It's been raining hard since before dawn and is now coming down in sheets, with HUGE windgusts.  I just did a basement patrol--after numerous issues over the years, I don't take water-tightness for granted anymore.  So far, so dry.  It's supposed to start winding down this afternoon--can't happen too soon for me.  Storms make me uneasy, even though that's not a very grown-up response.  Fortunately neither Henry nor Olive is bothered.  One freaked-out family member is enough!  Well, it isn't snow.  That's a big plus.



Winter storm hugs to you, be safe!!


----------



## crochetbella

LDM, so sorry to hear about the leak! Glad you caught it early on.

CSS, sounds like we are bracing for the same storm! I think we should be ok where we're located but I know a lot of people are getting sand bags ready. And so true it seems like it's always too little rain or too much at once.

Mindi, hope your storm is over soon.


----------



## ck21

Sending winter storm vibes to all.  Fortunately, for once, it's not also hitting here.

CSS--received the same "density" notice, which makes me think I might want to have an occasional ultrasound done.  I do have a "light" family history of breast cancer, though supposedly because of mom's age at diagnosis, my odds are not higher than average.  

LDM--the water....I'm so sorry!  If bad luck runs in threes, your streak should be over!!


----------



## Mindi B

css, it's just what ck said.  Add me to the "dense breast" club--I have yearly ultrasounds, because mammos are not great with such tissue.  Might want to ask your doc if you haven't already. . . .


----------



## India

Me, too, with the dense breasts!  My doctor simply sends an order for an ultrasound as well as mammio and both are done at once and read at once.  I don't deal well with the unknown - need to no results NOW!

How funny about the State of CA in your letter css!  Who knew?

Oh LDM, not yet another leak!  And so much damage!  Your roofer has some "'splain'n" to do!  The joys if home ownership....

Roofers have finished but they also pretty much finished off my gutters as well.  Ladders two years in a row has taken its toll.  Now to call roofer about new gutters, at least in the front...

Old KY license tag from son finally got here. Tomorrow, I'm off to the County Clerk's office to get car I gave DS removed from the tax rolls and my name.  Always a real treat...NOT!

Worried about all of you with such extreme weather, especially the CA gals.  When the ground has gotten so hard and dry from years with little rain, then most of your deluge will just run off.  Fingers crossed for all roofs!


----------



## chaneljewel

Luckydogmom said:


> Safe storms vibes to all...a special vibe as well for all of the pooches who find it tough to go outside. I really don't blame them!
> India I sure hope there wasn't any further damage due to your over night rain.
> Our kitchen ceiling is scheduled for repair on Friday, I am looking forward to closing up the big black hole!
> Lulilu, any news on you DS? Thinking of you
> 
> I am horribly late with our holiday cards this year, latest I have ever been. Thankfully DH is a huge help and stays up with me while we work away late at night. Let me know if you would like to receive one!
> 
> Kirby is in his first week of university finals, DS2 is in his third year of law school exams. Both called last night, both exhausted. It was fun chatting with them, I am looking forward to having them home for the holidays!
> 
> Mindi I do have a Santa pic...I will post today



Oh LDM, I loved your card last year and would love another!  So creative!


----------



## chaneljewel

All these roof leaks!  Ugh!  Such an annoyance.  
We are to have bad, snowy weather tonight. I just don't want icy roads to drive on for the morning.


----------



## etoupebirkin

All I can say LDM, is that you could use a break, India, too.

I hope no one has bad issues from the weather. I hope in gets sunny in my neck of the woods. Other than last Sunday, we've had nothing but 30s to 40s and rainy. Blech, it feels like Seattle here. 

I don't mind storms, but is absolutely hate lightning.

I've had the dense breast diagnosis, too. But at least it's not my brains!

CB, I hope you are feeling OK!!!

My love to all.


----------



## ck21

chaneljewel said:


> Oh LDM, I loved your card last year and would love another!  So creative!




LDM--me too!!


----------



## ouija board

Sending good weather vibes to all the Peeps! And especially non-leaky roof/foundation vibes!! And little-doggie-go-potty-in-the-rain vibes!!! My big doggie isn't so fond of going out in the rain either, but fortunately, she finds an overhang and does her thang, albeit with a grimace on her face the whole time. Oh, the indignity.

Lulilu, hope your DS is doing better.


----------



## lulilu

A quick update -- docs say he did very well and is healing well.  The extreme pain is expected and he will be swollen and in pain for quite a while, but slowly healing.  Good news to my ears.  We see them again next week, the day before I am scheduled to leave.  I hate to leave him and he can't come home.  I hate when my kids are sick (no matter how old).

I told him today to stop whining every single thing he says to me and get up and shower lol.  He did, surprised, and did a bit better today, took a bit more fluids, etc.  I washed all the linens and aired out the room.  And we started fresh.

I am looking across the courtyard at palm trees and some Christmas lights.  A strange site to have everyone in shorts.  But the news of the storms has me missing home a little less.

Thanks so much for the good thoughts.  I know they have power.  xoxo


----------



## Cavalier Girl

LDM, I thought I was the queen of water disasters, but you may have me beaten.  We've had water issues in every house we've owned.  We sort of expect it to a degree in both of the waterfront houses, but it's the main house where we've had the worst disasters.  I hope you don't have too much damage and that it can be easily remedied.

My precious little Mia is having surgery tomorrow to remove two ping pong sized bladder stones.  We'd been treating her for a urinary infection for the last two weeks to no avail.  Yesterday, I called my vet to let her know we weren't getting anywhere, and she had her come in today for x-rays.  I was stunned at the size of the stones.  Mia is always so happy, you'd never have guessed anything was wrong.  Now, I'm beating myself up for not getting her in sooner.  To make it worse, I had to fly out of town this morning, and leave all this in my housekeepers hands.  I know she and her husband will take wonderful care of Mia, but I so hate being away from her.  I feel like a bad puppy mommy.  

OB, tell me everything is going to be alright???


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Luli, I'm so glad DS had a good report!  It's true, no matter how old they are, they're still our babies and we worry.


----------



## ouija board

Good to hear that he's up and about, Lulilu. And good for you getting him to quit whining and take a shower, lol! At least there's one man out there who actually listens to that command when he's sick. Lord knows DH doesn't. Enjoy the balmy Christmas weather out there!


----------



## ouija board

Cavalier Girl said:


> LDM, I thought I was the queen of water disasters, but you may have me beaten.  We've had water issues in every house we've owned.  We sort of expect it to a degree in both of the waterfront houses, but it's the main house where we've had the worst disasters.  I hope you don't have too much damage and that it can be easily remedied.
> 
> My precious little Mia is having surgery tomorrow to remove two ping pong sized bladder stones.  We'd been treating her for a urinary infection for the last two weeks to no avail.  Yesterday, I called my vet to let her know we weren't getting anywhere, and she had her come in today for x-rays.  I was stunned at the size of the stones.  Mia is always so happy, you'd never have guessed anything was wrong.  Now, I'm beating myself up for not getting her in sooner.  To make it worse, I had to fly out of town this morning, and leave all this in my housekeepers hands.  I know she and her husband will take wonderful care of Mia, but I so hate being away from her.  I feel like a bad puppy mommy.
> 
> OB, tell me everything is going to be alright???




She will be fine!! But I know how hard it is to be gone while she's going through surgery. The surgery is pretty straightforward, especially since you're dealing with stones, not grit or sand (pita to remove completely), and recovery will be similar to a spay..rest, abdominal incision care, meds. The bladder heals up amazingly fast, and other than some discomfort using the bathroom the first few days, you almost won't know that anything was done to her bladder. If it would give you peace of mind, I'm sure your vet can keep her at the clinic for the first few days, especially if you're not 100% sure your housekeeper can get her to take the meds or will know what to look for if there's a problem.


----------



## csshopper

Lulilu-good news and thanks for posting. I think when they are adults and injured, sick, or hurting, it brings up the lifetime of memories parents have for dealing with all the prior sickness or surgery and it's compounded (does that make sense?). You are a good Mom!

Mindi,India,ck,-learned something about ultrasound and will ask the dr. about it next time.

LDM- would love one of your cards, sent you a PM, your account is full and it got bumped back.Fingers crossed for you to have the roof repairs done before the forecasted heavy rain pours down. 

CC-sending vibes for Mia and a smooth recovery!

chanel-safe driving tomorrow morning. Icy roads scare me.

eb- bought the ingredients for Chinese Beef Stew to cook in the Crock Pot. Have been craving it ever since you mentioned it a few days ago. Seems like a perfect stormy day meal to look forward to.

cb-we're ready for the rain, will be interesting to see how accurate the forecasts are this time.


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu, that is good news from the doctor, and good tough love from you.  DS will absolutely feel better if he takes care of himself (i.e., showers and drinks fluids!) and if he needs his mom to shake him a little, fine!  I hope he continues to improve, rapidly.
CG, I know EXACTLY how you feel.  And I never say that, but your story about Mia is just like something I went through with Olive not long ago.  The good news is, she was fine, and so will Mia be.  As hard as we try, we can't get into those little furry heads.  We can only use our best judgment based on what we know, just as you have. You are a wonderful dog-mom!
One more story for the "That boy ain't right" file.  Wee hours of this morning, HenHen gets up.  Noodles around, chooses a squeaky toy, scratches at the bedroom door.  Down we go.  Tinkle.  Races back in, thunders up the stairs.  I lock door, turn off light, start up stairs--passed by HenHen storming down them.  Forgot to poo.  That boy ain't right.


----------



## crochetbella

EB, I am with you on the lightening! 

Lulilu, glad to hear DS got a good report. Prayers for his continued recovery.

CG, prayers for Mia!

Chanel, hope you don't get any ice. 

I've been up since 4am with the little one kicking me. Love that feeling! I did go to bed at 7pm so...that seems to be my schedule lately.


----------



## Mindi B

Aw. . . she's working on changing mommy's schedule already!


----------



## biscuit1

CB , so exciting those little kicks ! So happy for you.


----------



## India

Little kicks are GOOD, even if sleep is interrupted!  DD had hiccups for months during my pregnancy with her.  I would try holding MY breath to see if it helped in utero - nothing doing.  It was most annoying!  

Sorry so many of our 4-leggeds are having trouble.  Good vibes for ALL! 

Roof FINISHED!  Now to deal with the gutters.  Off to the DMV - have to get car I gave to DS removed from my ownership so I don't owe taxes - must be done before dec 31 and no time between now and then is a good time.  So, today it is.


----------



## ck21

I fondly remember those kicks!!


----------



## chaneljewel

CB, that is a wonderful feeling!   So special to carry a baby!   Other than the sickness, I loved being pregnant!  I always felt so close to my little ones...take care CB!

EB, I despise lightning too...it just plain scares me.  I flinch and want to shield myself under the covers.  

CG, sorry about your little Mia.  I'm sure the housekeeper will take special care of her.

Lulilu, glad your DS got a good report,  I agree that it's so hard when our kids get ill...no matter their age.   True mommy power which never leaves.  

Mindi, your stories always bring a chuckle to me!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you all so much for the Mia support!  My vet called me right after surgery this afternoon and said my baby girl was just fine.  She sent me pictures of the stones, and of Mia.  Have I mentioned lately how much I love my vet???  When I figure out how to transfer them to my computer, I share them.

Mia's caregiver is keeping her either crated or in her arms, so I know she's safe.


----------



## Mindi B

What a wonderful, caring vet, CG.  And such happy news about Mia!  Yay!


----------



## Mindi B

For our California Peeps: stay dry, stay alert, stay safe!  Keep us posted on the storm as you can.  Did I mention: BE SAFE!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Lulilu, I hope your DS continues to improve.

CB, Smiling here, as everyone says, little kicks are good.

CG, I'm glad Mia's doing well.

To echo Mindi, keep safe West Coast peeps...


----------



## Mindi B

Hi, EB!  Will your kids be home for the holidays?


----------



## ouija board

CG, so glad everything went well! 

Hope everyone is staying warm and dry!


----------



## India

CG, SO glad that Mia is doing well!  

CA peeps, hope no roof damage or other damage!  Be safe!

FINALLY got wreath on front door, back gate and on car.  Many years ago when we lived in St Louis, it was a local tradition to either put a wreath on the front of ones car or deck the rails of a station wagon (in the days when everyone drove one) with roping.  I've continued that tradition both when we lived in LA, and now in KY.  It's cheery and very festive to see.  A few people do it here, too, and I always give them a thumbs up when I see a car with a wreath.

Now, to try to remember how I hung the wreaths on the front windows last year.  I remember it involved invisible fishing line and suction cups but remember nothing else!  It's reasonably warm here today - about 40 but SUNNY - a rare occasion her in the winter - so today's the day I should do this.  Yes, it involves a ladder...  Wish me well!


----------



## Mindi B

India, be careful, for heaven's sake!  LOL at trying to remember how one did something last year--I find myself in that position a lot.  In fact, sometimes I can't remember how I did something last week. . . . :shame:


----------



## tesi

i feel so far behind&#8230;.
i'm hoping everyone on the west coast is safe, sound and dry.
our roof came through this most recent storm well.  next couple days the painter will be here to remedy the interior ceiling damage.  we all are suffering through water damage it seems&#8230;

lulilu-  so pleased to hear your ds is beginning to recover, albeit slowly.  men i feel are a bit more vulnerable.  for all their bluster they are sensitive.  perhaps monthly difficulties and childbirth make women more hearty?  

cg-  happy your mia came through with flying colors.  frightening that our pets can't let us know when anything is amiss.  

mindi- how i love the hen hen stories.  he is a hilarious one-except of course when he wakes you and then doesn't complete the "act"   silly boy

ldm-  good luck with the most recent leak and the final kitchen touches.  hopefully all in time for the holidays.

cb- what exciting little nudges from the inside you are receiving-  little hello mama taps!

i hope everyone is well- sending my happy wishes to all as we go about our crazy busy lives at this time of year.  stay safe, cozy, warm and happy.  xo to all


----------



## crochetbella

Hi everyone! 

CG, so happy to hear Mia is doing well!

The rain is crazy here! There was a lot of flooding downtown this morning. We're higher up on our side of town and so far everything is draining ok.


----------



## biscuit1

India said:


> CG, SO glad that Mia is doing well!
> 
> CA peeps, hope no roof damage or other damage!  Be safe!
> 
> FINALLY got wreath on front door, back gate and on car.  Many years ago when we lived in St Louis, it was a local tradition to either put a wreath on the front of ones car or deck the rails of a station wagon (in the days when everyone drove one) with roping.  I've continued that tradition both when we lived in LA, and now in KY.  It's cheery and very festive to see.  A few people do it here, too, and I always give them a thumbs up when I see a car with a wreath.
> 
> Yes, it involves a ladder...  Wish me well!



Wishing you well - be sure you don't leave a hammer at top of ladder. How did you attach wreath to Q5 ?  I always have a spray of Christmas greenery and a bow hanging from front of my Audi 5 and 6 so as to not block radiator or air intake. My biscuit mobile is a Jeep Grand Wagoneer - I can dress up the roof rails on that !!!!!!!!


----------



## csshopper

So far so good in my area. High winds roared through in the night but awoke to find no damage. Many areas with trees down elsewhere, however. Steady, sometimes heavy rain so there is street flooding and by the end of the day it may be more extensive. We are warm, dry,(roof issues identified in the pre purchase home inspection were corrected as part of the real estate transaction),  with dinner in the Crock Pot, carols on the stereo, and fresh baked, by DH, "Cranberry Hootycreek" cookies to have with afternoon tea. Hope others are faring as well. From the news it looked like San Francisco and some of the Napa area was battered. 

CG- great news about Mia

Cocoa has found "her" route in this new yard to find some cover for taking care of business: she stays under the generous overhangs, then bolts to a row of large Camellia bushes that provide some shelter. 

CB-loved reading about your pre natal "communication". My strongest kicker turned out to be DS and he continued having one throughout his sports career in soccer and later football. He was the Punter and PAT go-to player on his hs team. I told him he took his warm ups in the womb.


----------



## biscuit1

csshopper, glad you are ok.  Fantastic your roof issues were pre purchase pre fixed. 
I can't stand supense- Cranberry Hootycreek ?


----------



## ouija board

CSS, CB, glad you both avoided any damage from the wind and flooding. 

Count me in the curious camp...Cranberry Hootycreek cookies?? Sounds intriguing!

India, stay safe on that ladder!


----------



## csshopper

Biscuit and ob- have no idea where the Hootycreek name came from, DH found the recipe on line. It evidently started out as a layered-ingredient-in-a-jar-gift with recipe attached. We have already made a second and third batch: with dried cranberries, white chocolate and pecans they are now among our favorites. Each batch was a success, it's an easy cookie. WARNING: if you like raw dough, this is temptation, one way I know all three batches have been really good. :shame:

CRANBERRY HOOTYCREEK COOKIES

2 1/4 C flour
1 tsp baking soda
1 tsp salt
1 C softened butter
2/3 C brown sugar
2/3 C white sugar
2 eggs
2 tsp vanilla
1 C rolled oats (the old fashioned kind, not instant)
1 C dried cranberries
1 C white chocolate chips (a few extra have fallen into the mixing bowl....)
1 C chopped nuts (we use pecans)

DIRECTIONS:
Combine flour, baking soda and salt.
Cream butter, then add sugars, eggs and vanilla.
Mix in flour mixture and oats, then cranberries, chips, and nuts.
Drop by spoonfuls on greased cookie sheet. (Size of spoon not specified, DH used heaping tsp)
Bake at 350 for 8-10 min.
Makes 3 dozen cookies.

Note: We have made small cookies and the yield has been greater than 36. Smaller size seems to be easier to pack into gift containers.


----------



## biscuit1

csshopper- thank you so much !  Can't wait to bake those- it will be a nice change from what I usually bake. My dad sent pecans from his trees in Texas - they will be perfect !


----------



## India

biscuit1 said:


> Wishing you well - be sure you don't leave a hammer at top of ladder. How did you attach wreath to Q5 ?  I always have a spray of Christmas greenery and a bow hanging from front of my Audi 5 and 6 so as to not block radiator or air intake. My biscuit mobile is a Jeep Grand Wagoneer - I can dress up the roof rails on that !!!!!!!!


I use florist fuzzy ties that look like long pipe cleaners.  I tie two together for either side and a single one for the bottom.  It really is mainly covering the 4 rings - isn't seriously blocking anything.  I've done this with various makes of cars, even going on long highway trips at high speed with no overheating.  

Think I remember how I did the window wreaths - went outside this afternoon and there are small nails between the metal header of the window and the brick.  I think I used fishing line and then kept them from flopping around in the wind with a suction cup on one side that has a hook to attach the wreath.  I'm going to have my yard man help me with them tomorrow - this is definitely a two person job - think he did it last year, too.  Maybe he'll remember!


----------



## biscuit1

India, thank you . I usually use floral wire and thread it behind license plate to greenery. On every Audi since 1987 . 
Glad you have yard man to help you tomorrow.


----------



## csshopper

biscuit- fresh Texas pecans will be perfect. I had sticker shock. Usually buy a large bag of pecans at COSTCO, had used all the last bag and needed nuts for DH to bake, so went to the local market where they have bulk bins of nuts: $17.99 a pound for raw pecans.  The checker did a double take when she saw what I was purchasing and how much it registered. 

india- you are an inspiration, you seem indefatigable. You house sounds lovely adorned with wreaths and lit candles. 

I hid a Petit H gift I bought for DD last summer (know it got moved, I do remember unpacking it here) and I cannot find it anywhere.  There are certain places I traditionally stash things and it's not in a single one. Finally gave up and shipped her box of gifts without it and will keep looking for it as a New Year's surprise when she visits then. This kind of thing makes me feel 
o-l-d!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> Hi, EB!  Will your kids be home for the holidays?



DD's last final is the 15th, so she'll head home after that. She's had a tough semester. Her classes were really hard, plus studying for the MCATs. I'll be glad to spoil her a bit. DS is local, so we'll definitely spend some time together.

Sending vibes to all the peeps in California. And anyone else who needs them.

I doing my damnest  not to gain weight this holiday season. I made my macaroons to give to clients. Had to have some. And popped a mini cupcake today too. I had managed to stay away from sweets for the past couple of months, except for some pie at Thanksgiving. All I can say is I'll try to do better tomorrow.


----------



## biscuit1

csshopper - $17.99- is that legal ?  I do the same thing on a daily basis , stash stuff or intend to go back later to finish something and it's gone. So frustrating and inconvenient. At least you do know you unpacked it at your new nest.


----------



## ck21

Just watching the news and thinking of our West Coast peeps.

Did the song "Clouds" ever get publicity in your area?  Just watching something about it on the news.  It was written by a local teen when he was dying of bone cancer.  It's a good song and is pretty well known in this area.  

Saturday night we are babysitting a friend's 1 month old son.  Baby snuggles!!!!

Off to move Jake the elf!!!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you all so much for the Mia support!  My vet called me right after surgery this afternoon and said my baby girl was just fine.  She sent me pictures of the stones, and of Mia.  Have I mentioned lately how much I love my vet???  When I figure out how to transfer them to my computer, I share them.
> 
> Mia's caregiver is keeping her either crated or in her arms, so I know she's safe.



CG this is wonderful news, I was so happy to read this today. I know you must feel so releived, ahhh so happy!! Still sending Positive vibes your way for a complete and healthy recovery for Mia...xoxo


----------



## Luckydogmom

csshopper said:


> So far so good in my area. High winds roared through in the night but awoke to find no damage. Many areas with trees down elsewhere, however. Steady, sometimes heavy rain so there is street flooding and by the end of the day it may be more extensive. We are warm, dry,(roof issues identified in the pre purchase home inspection were corrected as part of the real estate transaction),  with dinner in the Crock Pot, carols on the stereo, and fresh baked, by DH, "Cranberry Hootycreek" cookies to have with afternoon tea. Hope others are faring as well. From the news it looked like San Francisco and some of the Napa area was battered.
> 
> CG- great news about Mia
> 
> Cocoa has found "her" route in this new yard to find some cover for taking care of business: she stays under the generous overhangs, then bolts to a row of large Camellia bushes that provide some shelter.
> 
> CB-loved reading about your pre natal "communication". My strongest kicker turned out to be DS and he continued having one throughout his sports career in soccer and later football. He was the Punter and PAT go-to player on his hs team. I told him he took his warm ups in the womb.



You have been on my mind all day, so glad all is ok...more on the way however...be safe CSS!


----------



## Luckydogmom

crochetbella said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> CG, so happy to hear Mia is doing well!
> 
> The rain is crazy here! There was a lot of flooding downtown this morning. We're higher up on our side of town and so far everything is draining ok.



Be safe Cbella, I do hope you are staying inside safe and cozy!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

India, I think I will surprise my dad with a wreath for his new Audi! DH and I also love the car wreaths, always so festive!

All of the water damage in DS's room has now been taken care of except the new ceiling dry wall and painting. Curtains are at the cleaners, hardwood floor pulled up, etc...Sadly one of Kirby's key boards was on the floor and was ruined. What a big ol mess that we really didn't need right now.
The kitchen ceiling will be repaired tomorrow. I feel like there is a monster looking down on me when I am in the kitchen. I am easily spooked! DH put a piece of poster board over the opening to keep the spooky beasts away.
Today was storm prep day. We have every covered, put away, brought inside, etc... The clouds are the most incredible I have ever seen here. Very similar to the storms that I saw when DD lived in Texas.
They are heavy, low and very black. We are bracing for a doozie. The police went to DD's home today to let her know the scheduled evacuation route just incase. They live in a flood plain area. I have asked her DH to bring her and Braxton here early tomorrow. I feel safer having them here with me.
DH's early flight was already cancelled. The rain is light right now, time to get a quick Lucky walk in before the down pour begins. We have friends near Napa, the entire town flooded. They, along with their three dogs, were able to get out on their kayak and are safe now!
I hope everyone else is safe and sound!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

I cleared out my message box finally! Please let me know if you would like to receive one of our homemade holiday cards! Xoxo


----------



## Mindi B

CA Peeps--Continuing vibes for safety.  Stay in touch with us today, okay?  Thinking of you all.


----------



## crochetbella

CSS, loved the story about DS's kicking! Glad you're doing ok with the storm.

LDM, thank you and good luck with the storm there.

Most of downtown flooded yesterday. Just too much rain too fast. Our side of town was fine. I think the heavy rain is gone and now it will be showers. Luckily we didn't get the high wind that was predicted so I think that helped. 

We have a sump pump under the house and it was going off every few minutes yesterday! I was hoping it would hold out because last winter it broke down a few times and so far, so good.


----------



## Luckydogmom

EEEEK, very sleepless night! The wind was the worst part, I was worried about our trees falling onto our home. Most of our big pots have blown over. These pots are big and heavy, I can't move them on my own, the power of this wind it quite something. 
DD is without power, we are currently trying to figure out how to get her here. DSIL left early for work to avoid the mess on the roads. DH will probably pick them up.
My sister in law ( my brother's wife who I adore) is spending the day here, they are also in a flood zone.
Full house, lots of hot cocoa, soup and wet smelly dogs!
Love the rain but really Mother Nature?
Safe warm vibes to all...TGIF! Xoxo


----------



## etoupebirkin

Keep safe LDM!!! And try to get some rest.  I hope your trees stay put!!!


----------



## India

That's VERY scary, LDM.  We're used to some pretty fierce winds here in KY, but when it comes off the ocean, it is always much worse.  Glad YOU have power!

Best money I ever spent (and it was a LOT of money) was to put in a whole house generator.  Mine runs off of natural gas and will run both upstairs and downstairs furnace/ac, both refrigerators, the was, lights.  The only things it will not run are the lights in DD's old BR (can live without those!), and the electric clothes dryer.  When I replace it, I'll get gas so then it will run as well.  Stove and hot water heater are gas so I'm set.  I do have clothes lines in the basement where W & D are so in a pinch I could hang laundry on the line to dry.  DS got one for their house in CT and it has proven very useful.  Of course, none at his apt and I doubt if he buys another house if he'll be able to afford one there.  

Got two wreaths up on LR windows - not quite the way I remember them from last year - can't remember how I used the suction cups to hold the wreath against the window.  Yardman was 45 minutes late coming, so no time to do the third.


----------



## ck21

Continuing to send good thoughts to our West Coast girls!


----------



## chaneljewel

I'm saying lots of prayers for you LDM and your family...also to anyone else on the West coast.  Stay safe!


----------



## csshopper

Things are quiet in my part of Northern California this evening, just light rain. Hope we all hear from ldm, if she's able, to let us know how they came through the day. Sending hugs and huge vibes of support. Some reports say parts of LA got 5" of rain today and there was a small tornado this afternoon.


----------



## ouija board

csshopper said:


> Things are quiet in my part of Northern California this evening, just light rain. Hope we all hear from ldm, if she's able, to let us know how they came through the day. Sending hugs and huge vibes of support. Some reports say parts of LA got 5" of rain today and there was a small tornado this afternoon.




Glad you're safe! Hoping LDM and her family made it through the wind and rain. Small tornado, yikes!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Sending all the California peeps weather vibes. Tornados-- they scare me more than lightning.


----------



## crochetbella

LDM, hope everything is ok there! And everyone else with stormy weather.

DH had to fly to LA and flew back last night but the plane couldn't land because of poor visibility here. So they flew all the way back to LA! Luckily he got a seat on today's flight back. I just felt so bad for him. To be circling over home and then have to go back. I'm not a good flyer. I would have been hyperventilating.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Happy Saturday! We are all ok, but woo, wow, wow...was it ever wet and wild! We did have a small tornado, about 1/2 from our home. The wind was really spooky yesterday, some of the gusts were crazy.
I am happy to report no further damage from water! All day long we kept searching for leaks, we are ok!
I know this amount of rain is very normal for most but our draught has caused our soil to be so dry that absorbing the water has been difficult. That and the high water surges, landslides in the burn areas and extreme wind created the mess here. I hope those in the path of this storm are safe and dry!
Thank you for all of the safe weather vibes!

The good news is, and I do mean really good news, I am wearing darling boots, coats, sweaters and scarves. A milder version of this storm can stay around for as long as it wants as for as I am concerned!


----------



## biscuit1

LDM, so relieved to hear you are ok . The mudslides on the news were unbelievable.Did DD and Braxton get to your home ok ?


----------



## csshopper

ldm- so thankful all is well. 

The winds were so high in the Sierra Mts. the waves that were generated on Lake Tahoe were being_ surfed_by some intrepid young men. That water is freezing cold but I guess they "just had to do it."


----------



## Luckydogmom

Cbella, that's awful about your DH's flight! Was fog the issue? There were so many flight canceled or delayed yesterday. I hope your area is clear for landing today!

Biscuit, no DD and Braxton were not able to come over. The roads were awful with flooding. Her electricity went back on after a few hours so she felt ok to be at home. They have two huge golden retrievers, she didnt feel right bringing them here while our kitchen ceiling was being drywalled yesterday. Their dogs are the size of small horses
They will be here today to make a gingerbread house. Braxton made one last week when he was over and has been asking every day to make another. I am wearing my tacky gingerbread sweater, may have to share a picture of how silly I look!


----------



## Luckydogmom

CSS, that's incredible! At our high school kids were wake boarding in the parking lot. Personally I wouldn't surf in the freezing waters of Lake Tahoe...can't even imagine!


----------



## chaneljewel

So glad to,hear the you're ok LDM.   There was so much damage on the West coast.   Mother Nature is frightening at times!


----------



## etoupebirkin

LDM, CB and CSS, I'm so glad to hear you and your families are fine?


----------



## India

Glad you CA gals are okay.  A tornado in the LA area?  Who knew!  Glad you all had no damage.

Left at 7:30 this AM to drive to Cincinnati to see my DGSs play in a squash tournament.  Ended up being a "small world" event!  I already had discovered that the son of a girl DS went to school with when we lived in St Louis and later went to Bucknell together, was playing in the tournament.  Had never before met her husband - son looks just like his mother.  Both VERY nice.

Then I was sitting next to a man and we started talking and he said he was from Chicago.  I asked where in Chicago he lived, and he said the Gold Coast.  Then we started talking about Chicago private schools.  I asked if by any chance he might know a particular man.  This man is the son of my DH's godfather - godfather went to Northwestern with my DFIL where they were fraternity brothers.  Each was the godfather to one another's child.  He not only knew this man, he plays squash with him 4-5 times a week!  He texted him and got back the loveliest reply about my late DFIL - what a lovely man he was - a true gentleman of the "old school" and said how close his sister became to her godfather over the years.   Eery...  

Then a bit later, I was sitting next to a woman who was watching her 12 yr old daughter play.  The girl was wearing a Summit School basketball uniform while playing!  I said my daughter was friends with a woman whose 12 yr old daughter also went to Summit - in fact, said daughter is part of my DGS2's "gang" on the Vineyard.  Told her the name and she said that her daughter was just playing basketball with this girl.  Right before I left, I was watching DGS1's last match for the day - he soundly beat the boy.  His mother and I were chatting and then the Vineyard friend came to the door of the squash courts with said 12 yr old daughter, whom DGS2 had already discovered was there.  My DD got up to go see her and give her a hug and then this woman did the same - one of her best friends.

Both boys played VERY well.  DGS1 had to play his 2nd match against a boy who is ranked #12 in the country for Under 15 squash players - his father is a squash coach.  I was very proud of DGS - he played very well and while beaten, held his own, got several points, and the boy had to work very hard to beat DGS - not a walkover.  DGS2 had a great match last night (wish I had seen it), one that was not so great this AM, but then redeemed himself by winning against a stronger player this afternoon.  He's a very big boy - all huge feet, arms, legs, hands - think a Newfoundland 6 month old puppy playing squash.  He can easily fall over his own feet.  Well, he looked like a real squash player in this last game!  He's SO earnest - it almost breaks your heart.  

God, I love those two boys...

I'm now totally exhausted and need to go back to DD's house to try again to get in Evil Kitty (Tiggy - the big orange one) who refused to come in when I stopped on my way home.  It's supposed to get below freezing tonight and I hate for him to stay out all night.  I'll make one last trip after I have my dinner, and then he's on his own until morning!


----------



## ck21

Checking in..glad all are safe and well!!

Hot Cars and I braved the mall today and are now watching a friends 4 week old son.  Wow....you forget how little babies are.  He's a little guy..still in newborn diapers!

India--what a small world!!


----------



## ck21

Speaking of wacky weather... It was 50 here today and will be again tomorrow.  

The snow is gone, Bailey's paws are muddy and we are going to the zoo tomorrow....in December!!!!!!!


----------



## Mindi B

India, how great that you went to your DGSs' games--It's wonderful for them to have their grandma in their lives.  Not everyone has that privilege and it's a special relationship.  Sounds like they made you proud--and you had some fun encounters, too!  Did monster orange kitty finally come inside?
HenHen came up lame today.  I think it's the front left paw.  Nothing to see, so probably just a muscle strain, but it will need a trip to the vet just to be sure everything else looks okay.  Poor baby. DH has a stupidly busy week coming up, but I am ALMOST done with all things Christmas-prep related, so I'll have time to baby him.  Like that's unusual.


----------



## Mindi B

ck, is it supposed to get cold again for Christmas?


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> ck, is it supposed to get cold again for Christmas?




I don't know.  . I only dare to look ahead one day!!!!

Vibes for hen hen!


----------



## India

Poor DD!  I don't know when she's ever going to have time to buy her tree and decorate it and decorate her house.  This week, she has to go to NYC, Durham, KC and OKCity.  It makes me tired just writing it!  I asked if perhaps she could have a very light week Christmas week, and the answer was "not really".  

I think working today is just the pits.  The line between ones private life and ones job is gone - it's all job.  I just hope DSIL steps up to the plate and at least gets the tree purchased and up and the lights on - boys can then put the ornaments on.  DGS1 has his first final exams this week.  He's awfully casual about them - one of the girls from his squash team goes to the same HS and she was studying for her AP Human Geography final between games.  She and DGS could have been quizzing one another, but instead he was watching matches and chatting with the best players and some friends.  Well, we'll see.

No, Evil Kitty did NOT come in when I made a trip back over there!  No sign of him.  I'll stop on my way to church and see if he's appeared.


----------



## India

Just realized I have forgotten to order my Christmas plum pudding for Christmas dinner at my daughter's!  Fortunately, still available!

If you're looking for a great plum pudding in the US (in the UK, one has many options!), try Mother Speery's plum pudding.  It's fabulous and "Mother" is a hoot -a real person whom I spoken with on the phone.  Her web site is equally amusing.


----------



## csshopper

India said:


> Just realized I have forgotten to order my Christmas plum pudding for Christmas dinner at my daughter's!  Fortunately, still available!
> 
> If you're looking for a great plum pudding in the US (in the UK, one has many options!), try Mother Speery's plum pudding.  It's fabulous and "Mother" is a hoot -a real person whom I spoken with on the phone.  Her web site is equally amusing.



I was looking for a great plum pudding! Just placed our order and am excited to have learned about Mother Sperry. Thank you India! Do you use her Hard Sauce recipe or do you have one of your own? My DM used to make a cooked sauce but I can't find her recipe.


----------



## biscuit1

csshopper said:


> I was looking for a great plum pudding! Just placed our order and am excited to have learned about Mother Sperry. Thank you India! Do you use her Hard Sauce recipe or do you have one of your own? My DM used to make a cooked sauce but I can't find her recipe.



I am going to check my grocery store tomorrow hoping to still find one. They usually have the hard sauce as well - hoping anyway. If not, I will be ordering from Mother Sperry if there are any left.
At my DM's Christmas dinner , it was always served with one piece of holly leaf on top and of course on fire thanx to some alcohol. Lots of oohs and ahs as kids when it came through the door with the low flame glow - we always turned the lights down for it's grand entrance.


----------



## India

csshopper said:


> I was looking for a great plum pudding! Just placed our order and am excited to have learned about Mother Sperry. Thank you India! Do you use her Hard Sauce recipe or do you have one of your own? My DM used to make a cooked sauce but I can't find her recipe.


Recipe?  Butter, powdered sugar, booze.  I take a stick of butter, add powdered sugar til right consistency (whipping with wire whip), and then add the booze.  If it gets too thin, add a bit more powdered sugar!  My dog could make this!


----------



## Mindi B

Don't give Godfrey any ideas, India!


----------



## India

You're right, Mindi!  Godfrey would eat the butter before he even got started on this!  That boy is PURE GREED where food is concerned.

BTW, Evil Kitty came in when I went back after church.  He had his tail all bushed out and was totally indignant that he'd been out all night and I didn't get there until noon.


----------



## biscuit1

India said:


> Recipe?  Butter, powdered sugar, booze.  I take a stick of butter, add powdered sugar til right consistency (whipping with wire whip), and then add the booze.  If it gets too thin, add a bit more powdered sugar!  My dog could make this!



India, which booze do you prefer ?


----------



## India

I prefer brandy.  My mother liked rum.  My daughter prefers bourbon.  

Take your own choice!


----------



## biscuit1

I'm with you on the brandy - do you light your plum pudding before serving ?


----------



## India

Absolutely!  That's part of the festivity!  We do remove the holly - singed holly is NOT nice!


----------



## chaneljewel

I ordered a Plum Pudding from the site too, India.  You really have some of the best recipes and suggestions for specialty foods!  Thanks so much!!


----------



## India

Hope you enjoy it, chanel!  

Yes, I'm a foodie, which h is why I can't lose the 20 pounds I gained back after losing 70!  I'm also everyone's "go-to" person for finding things.  I had a great school librarian who started with me in 4th grade and kept getting promoted, first to my jr HS and then to my HS.  She taught us all how to do research and it still pays off, now with the internet.  

My tenacity doesn't hurt, either....  Ha!


----------



## Luckydogmom

India, congratulations to your DGSs for their fantastic games over the weekend, I can only I agine how proud you must be. As Mindi said, they are so very lucky to have you there for them. What a gift you are to them! I hope evil kitty is ok! What a wonderful small world story, I am so glad to had this per chance moment in life, especially this time of the year. I had chills reading this very special story.

CK, 50 is freezing to us! The zoo in December sounds wonderful however, no matter what the temp is!
I hope you had a wonderful time

Mindi, how is the hurt paw doing this morning? Huge healing vibes heading your way!

CSS did you ever find your DD's missing gift? I am searching for a gift for my DD now. I have torn the house apart searching for it. Not an expensive gift but one she will love, leopard print Betsy Johnson PJ's. How on earth did I misplace these? I have been feeling very scatter brained lately.

I made my mom's persimmon fruit cake. Ugh, cried while making it. But that's just me, I cry over the tiniest things. My dad came by right when they were cooling, perfect timing. He was also teary eyed which made me feel better for some reason. I gave him one to take to his girl friend, she then called me to thank me and she started to cry as well. We are a mess around here at times, actually pretty much all the time.

Kirby is home, he survived finals! Not a 4.0 but only one B. I am so proud of him, his school is extremely academic. Yesterday he put Christams lights on my Dad's girlfriends home. She lives in an absolutely charming home in Laguna Beach. Her home is in ocean colors, so soothing and peaceful. I can't wait to see what Kirby did with her lights, he said the greens, blues and whites made it look like the ocean at night! She paid him way too much so he is off shopping for something special for his girlfriend.
He did take all of my Macy's coupons with him, I have trained him well.

Preparing for the rain again, the dark clouds are rolling in.

Happy, joyful Monday to all!


----------



## ouija board

chaneljewel said:


> I ordered a Plum Pudding from the site too, India.  You really have some of the best recipes and suggestions for specialty foods!  Thanks so much!!




I agree! This has been a good Christmas for baking in the OB household. DH absolutely LOVED the fruitcake, and that's saying a lot. I have cranberries to make the cranberry pie, and I'm tempted to make Css's cookies. I'm surprised I haven't gained 10lbs already. I did buy another two lbs of oranges to make more candied peel. It's getting a bit out of hand here...


----------



## India

Way to go, Kirby!  Is this a college girlfriend or one left over from HS?  That boy is a babe magnet!  

I get very teary about food/my mother.  Many of my best memories of her are food related as the woman was always in the kitchen, if not the garden.  She had your energy level, LDM!

Well, my day got off on the wrong foot!  I went to my physio therapy - heard my cell phone ringing.  No one calls me on my cell unless it's important so I got my phone out of my purse.  It was AmEx calling to ask me if I had made an $960 purchase of vitamins online, eight minutes ago.  NO!!!  This is the 4th time in the past year I've had to have my AmEx card replaced and it could not have come at a worse time.  I had today free and tomorrow afternoon - planned on finishing up my Christmas shopping.  Now, I won't be doing that as I can't use my card and it's my only major cc - don't want multiple ones.  I'll get a new card tomorrow, but it will be in the afternoon.  GRRRR!!!!!  I called AmEx back when I got home and asked them what the heck is going on.  I don't visit porn sites or use my card in bars and other risky places.  She looked at my charge pattern and agreed that all my usage was not in risky places.  I suspect the Speedway gas station in Cincinnati where I got cheap gas on Sat.  More places using Apple Pay cannot come too soon for me!


----------



## ck21

India--what a bummer!!  I keep three major credit cards just to avoid being without one.

We had a wonderful time at the zoo yesterday.  No mittens, no hats--a record-setting December day!!!  Adding to the great day, DH did all of the Santa wrapping while I was out with Hot Cars.  Not sure it gets much better than that!!


----------



## csshopper

ldm- unfortunately DD's gift is still in hiding somewhere in the house. In a similar vein, I could not find the distinctive box in which I stored the "Santa Sacks" for the family....Santa Sacks are for those who have "outgrown" Stockings and need more space. DH and I dragged out the big ladder and I went exploring in the upper garage cabinets that reach to the ceiling to see what got stashed there in the move. (Those spaces are like a black hole). In a box, not the one I expected, I found the Santa Sacks, so maybe there's hope for the gift as well.


----------



## ouija board

Csshopper, I love the idea of Santa Sacks! DD would like to upgrade her stocking to a Santa Stack. 

Ck, I can't believe your weather! Perfect day for the zoo. We have a balmy 76 degrees here today. I wouldn't mind a bit of a chill in the air, just so I don't forget what season we're supposed to be in. 

India, that's VERY annoying! But great that they are overnighting a card to you. With all the security breaches over the last few years, my card gets frozen every time I shop at those stores for the first few months afterwards and has been replaced twice. Both times it took over a week to receive my new card...even with a "rush" request.


----------



## ck21

From our wonderful zoo day!


----------



## Luckydogmom

I'm going ape over this darling photo!!


----------



## crochetbella

Great photo CK!

LDM, glad you all are ok and yes, it was the fog that delayed DH's flight. But he made it home on Saturday.

India, I hate it when that happens! Hope you can get your shopping in as soon as the new card arrives.

All this talk of baked goods - yum! 

We saw the perinatologist today and got all good news. I feel like I can sleep tonight!


----------



## Mindi B

CBella, that's _great_.  
ck, Collin is just such a happy young fellow.  I love to see him.  And I have fond memories of that zoo.


----------



## biscuit1

India said:


> Absolutely!  That's part of the festivity!  We do remove the holly - singed holly is NOT nice!



Do you use the same brandy to ignite ? I have a bottle of Pre World War I cognac that I use every year only for this.
I have a foodie mission for you , should you choose to accept ! Years ago , I could find red consomme / red madrilene in cans at the grocery store .Used it to make pink rice.
Do you have a source by any chance ?


----------



## ck21

Luckydogmom said:


> I'm going ape over this darling photo!!




You are funny!


----------



## csshopper

:santawave: ck- no monkeying around (ldm- you started it), Hot Cars just makes me smile every time I see him. Another great picture.


----------



## ck21

Cbella-so glad to hear all is well!

Snow is on the way here--not much, but our balmy December is coming to an end.  It was such a nice treat!


----------



## India

Darling picture of Hot Cars!  SUCH a happy boy!  He always makes me smile.

Biscuit, I well remember Consomme, both the red and the usual beef.  I believe the red had tomato in it.  I used to buy Chalet Suzanne but they may be out of business.  Pepperidge Farm made a Consomme Madrilene.  I think their line of soups has been greatly diminished.  I think I struck out for you!  I have to go by a small specialty grocer tomorrow and I'll ask them.  The two grocers who would have known the most about this are...yes, you guessed it, OUT OF BUSINESS.

As for the brandy, I use whatever I have on hand both for the hard sauce and to flame the plum pudding.  Actually, the plum pudding is flamed at DD's house and I have no idea what she uses!


----------



## India

I wonder if you could substitue tomato aspic to use in your pink rice?  Reese still makes it and many chain grocers will special order it for you.


----------



## biscuit1

India, thank you for trying .I have seen the beef flavor in stores but it just won't work for pink rice ! 
Really enjoyed reading about your trip the other day and all the people coincidences. It was hard for me to follow- 2 concussions this year but I will go back and reread in a few weeks and get it straight.
My new next door neighbor's father went to high school in Ireland in the same town my favorite (of 3)Irish horses I have was born .


----------



## biscuit1

India said:


> I wonder if you could substitue tomato aspic to use in your pink rice?  Reese still makes it and many chain grocers will special order it for you.



I can try and see how it tastes compared to the red madrilene.


----------



## ouija board

Biscuit, I've never heard of red consommé. I'll have to take a look when I'm at the "fancy" grocery store. 

Ck, fantastic picture of Hot Cars! 

Nantucket Cranberry Pie made..eaten..loved! DD helped me make this one, so there's truth in the comment, "easy enough a child could make it."


----------



## chaneljewel

ouija board said:


> I agree! This has been a good Christmas for baking in the OB household. DH absolutely LOVED the fruitcake, and that's saying a lot. I have cranberries to make the cranberry pie, and I'm tempted to make Css's cookies. I'm surprised I haven't gained 10lbs already. I did buy another two lbs of oranges to make more candied peel. It's getting a bit out of hand here...



OB, how do you make candied peel?  Sounds yummy!


----------



## chaneljewel

Oh India, that is so annoying!  It always inconveniences the honest!

LDM and css, I've done that with gifts too...maybe hidden too well!  

Wrapped packages tonight.   I love, love, love wrapping and decorating my packages.  My friends and family say they're too pretty to open but i want them to look beautiful and fancy.  So much fun for me!

Hope all is well in your house mindi!

Ck, another cute, cute picture!   Love seeing his happy face!


----------



## Mindi B

chanel, I love pretty gifts, but have absolutely no wrapping skills.  My presents always look like they were assembled by hamsters.  You need to come over next year and help me!
All this talk of fancy food!  Have never heard of some of it.  Red consomme?  What are the chief ingredients?  DH is Googling and says it sounds like tomato water--stock with tomato added.  Bet you gals could make that yourselves!  (Could Godfrey make it? )


----------



## Luckydogmom

chaneljewel said:


> Oh India, that is so annoying!  It always inconveniences the honest!
> 
> LDM and css, I've done that with gifts too...maybe hidden too well!
> 
> Wrapped packages tonight.   I love, love, love wrapping and decorating my packages.  My friends and family say they're too pretty to open but i want them to look beautiful and fancy.  So much fun for me!
> 
> Hope all is well in your house mindi!
> 
> Ck, another cute, cute picture!   Love seeing his happy face!



Me too Chanel, I LOVE wrapping gifts! My favorite thing to do is to tie on a little gift onto the bow... Like cute socks, mittens, lip gloss, tiny head phones, German lollipops, etc...
I am glad you are having fun wrapping!


----------



## Luckydogmom

crochetbella said:


> Great photo CK!
> 
> LDM, glad you all are ok and yes, it was the fog that delayed DH's flight. But he made it home on Saturday.
> 
> India, I hate it when that happens! Hope you can get your shopping in as soon as the new card arrives.
> 
> All this talk of baked goods - yum!
> 
> We saw the perinatologist today and got all good news. I feel like I can sleep tonight!



Hooray! I am thrilled for you!


----------



## Luckydogmom

csshopper said:


> :santawave: ck- no monkeying around (ldm- you started it), Hot Cars just makes me smile every time I see him. Another great picture.



Ha ha, I finally thought of one! You and Mindi were on my mind when I posted that one...you are the queens of coming up with creative puns!


----------



## Luckydogmom

He wasn't quite sure about Santa but no tears!


----------



## Mindi B

That is a darling picture, LDM.  Braxton is being very brave!  That's a big, bearded guy in a red velvet suit, after all.  Weird.


----------



## Luckydogmom

I know Mindi, when you really think about it...


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## etoupebirkin

India, I'm sorry about your CC. 
LDM, Braxton is so cute, but the look on his face with Santa speaks 1000 words.
CK, Collin is going to be a heartbreaker when he gets older.
Lulilu, I hope DS continues to be on the mend.

Hugs to everyone.

Yesterday I caught a parking lot attendant red handed being dishonest. I went to a government agency client to deliver some home made macaroons and touch base and get feedback for our work. 
I went in the parking lot and noted the fee--$5.00 for the first hour. So, I parked quickly, walked to t,he agency and signed in at the front desk--2:00pm. I had my meeting and was out by 2:40. I drive to the cashier and she says $10 please. I firmly said back to her I was well less than I hour as I know this from the sign in sign out procedures. She relented and allowed me to pay $5. She did not have change from my $20, so I used a credit card that I don't use often. If that gets hacked. I'm going to nail her rear end. Also, I checked my in-out receipt--45minutes. I'm going to complain to the building management. When I was on grand jury duty, one of my cases was about crooked parking attendants at Federal facilities.

OY!

Happy Chanukah to those who celebrate!!!


----------



## India

Would you believe that AmEx sent me a credit card with a number/security number/and number on back that don't match?  They have to send me yet ANOTHER cc tomorrow!!!  

Thought I had the shipment of DS's chair all under control - huge hassle getting the enormous box to ship it in - DSIL forgot to mention that the doors on the back of the Suburban aren't opening - handle is broken.  AGGGHH!HH!!!  Had to come back and get my Audi and with much folding got the box in the back.

Called shipper for final details - if I pack the chair they will only insure it for $500.  The fabric/trim/labor is nearly $1300 plus the chair is an antique with horse hair etc.  Called all over, including my home owners policy - it doesn't cover mdse in transit and no one else will ship it with greater insurance either.  Called an online insurance for shipping - $1500 deductible.  

I guess I'll have to wait until spring and drive the chair to CT (just what I DON'T want to do!).  All this after browbeating upholsterer to get chair ready by Friday.  

Another totally wasted day when I have SO much to do.

LDM, Braxton is adorable.  Is his hair getting darker?  I remember him as being blonde?  He's a beautiful child.

Now off to suck my thumb.  If I wouldn't hate the hangover, I'd get drunk....


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, Braxton is precious.  The look on his face is priceless!


----------



## tesi

these pictures of the little boys remind me of when my stepsons were little ones&#8230;.
so sweet and adorable.  loving legos, little matchbox cars, and chicken nuggets.
i simple cannot believe where the years go- baby of the stepsons will be 30 next year. i remember when he was 3.  guess i'm old. 

hope very one is doing well, and getting baking/shopping/wrapping/errands underway.
i'm hopeful i will stay healthy and avoid the illness bugs that crop up at this time of year.  
much health and happiness to all as the holiday season is in full gear starting tonight!


----------



## Mindi B

Hi, tesi!  I know what you mean about staying healthy.  I am an obsessive hand-washer, especially at this time of year.
Looks like more crazy weather for our CA Peeps.  Continue to stay alert and stay safe out there, please!


----------



## India

Yes, Mindi, I too feel like Lady Macbeth with all my hand washing!  I CANNOT get sick!

Got Xmas tree stand to place delivering tree later this AM - fortunately, it is only a mile away.

Last app't with my wonderful pulmonologist today.  I am SO in hope that he will be seeing a few patients at Case Western.  I have dear friends in Cleveland so I do have a place to stay if I drive up there.  He would be worth the drive!  Anxious to see who in the med school he refers me to here.  I'm sure that person will be fine, but not the outstanding star my doctor is.  I just have to tell myself that I'm lucky I had him when I was so bad - fingers crossed! - doing reasonably well right now.

MILES to go before I sleep today...  Cheers to all and STAY HEALTHY!


----------



## ck21

Helloooo...I've been absent because I've been crazy busy.  Holiday stuff, work and getting ready to teach next semester.  Nothing earth-shattering...just a lot.  I'm feeling it.

What a great picture of Braxton!!

Thoughts and vibes...I know we are all busy.  Let's vow to relax and enjoy the season.  Now, to try and take my own advice!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

So busy here as well but had to pop in and say hi!
Happy Hanukkah to all who celebrate!
Today is my dad's birthday. We had a fun dinner at a real Mexican restaurant in Santa Ana, compete with a great mariachi band.
Lots of fun, we all are way too much.
Early this morning DH and I braved the big storm and drove up to the flower mart. What a beautiful sight to see all of the winter greens, berries, twigs, etc! I could live there!
This Friday we are hosting DH's law firm holiday party. I can hardly wait until Saturday
Holiday hugs and healthy wishes to all...


----------



## shoes319

crochetbella said:


> Aww Ouija,  Hi!!! And hope you and DD both have a great back to school day.
> 
> Ollie is doing great! He's getting ready to be a "big brother" as we are expecting a little girl in late Feb/early March!  We have a few complications but so far I've been feeling good and baby is doing well. We're so excited!!!


 


OMG yay CB CONGRATS!!!!  So happy for you and hope for an easy rest of your pregnancy!!


----------



## csshopper

In a world where Customer Service sometimes seems like Customer Abuse, where a caller can get stuck on the limb of a "phone tree," or get a numb ear from recorded music and public announcements while on indefinite hold, it was a real pleasure to call Mother Speery's Plum Pudding (THANK YOU INDIA!) and after 3 rings have the very pleasant and charming Mother herself answer and check out my order ("At this time of year we get really busy and don't always get the email notifications done, but we do get the Puddings on their way"). Yes, indeed my Pudding was shipped the day after it was ordered and should have it tomorrow. When I told friends one of these was to be our Christmas Eve dessert it created such a stir of anticipation that I wanted to make certain we would not be disappointed. One of our friend's fondest memories of his Kentucky childhood was this dessert and his mother's hard sauce with bourbon, which he is insisting on providing for our Pudding. YUM!


----------



## biscuit1

I'm still so tempted to order one-  wonder how long it keeps once it's been heated.


----------



## India

csshopper said:


> In a world where Customer Service sometimes seems like Customer Abuse, where a caller can get stuck on the limb of a "phone tree," or get a numb ear from recorded music and public announcements while on indefinite hold, it was a real pleasure to call Mother Speery's Plum Pudding (THANK YOU INDIA!) and after 3 rings have the very pleasant and charming Mother herself answer and check out my order ("At this time of year we get really busy and don't always get the email notifications done, but we do get the Puddings on their way"). Yes, indeed my Pudding was shipped the day after it was ordered and should have it tomorrow. When I told friends one of these was to be our Christmas Eve dessert it created such a stir of anticipation that I wanted to make certain we would not be disappointed. One of our friend's fondest memories of his Kentucky childhood was this dessert and his mother's hard sauce with bourbon, which he is insisting on providing for our Pudding. YUM!


Isn't Winnie a delight?  It's so nice to buy a product connected to a real person!

Mine arrived today!


----------



## India

biscuit1 said:


> I'm still so tempted to order one-  wonder how long it keeps once it's been heated.


I store the leftover pud in the refrigerator.  It appears to keep quite well although it doesn't last long with me nibbling!


----------



## biscuit1

India said:


> I store the leftover pud in the refrigerator.  It appears to keep quite well although it doesn't last long with me nibbling!



Thank you India.  It's just for me so it's a splurge .


----------



## India

Get a small one.  I know that fruit cake can be kept tightly wrapped in the refrigerator for a year with no problem.  I'm sure plum pudding would be the same.  One stores it tightly wrapped so it doesn't dry out - it's not about spoilage.

Call and ask Winnie Sperry!


----------



## chaneljewel

CL, I agree that it's a busy time of the year and sometimes hard to relax and take it all in.  Today's my birthday...no big plans but to come home from work and do nothing...isn't that called relax...lol!   
Dd wanted me to come to her home for the weekend but we are going there for Christmas and it's too much traveling.  I still have several things to do to get ready for Christmas so need to be here.  

Everyone take care...stay healthy...enjoy the holiday!


----------



## Mindi B

chaneljewel, a very happy belated birthday to you!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happy birthday ChanelJewel!!!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

chaneljewel said:


> CL, I agree that it's a busy time of the year and sometimes hard to relax and take it all in.  Today's my birthday...no big plans but to come home from work and do nothing...isn't that called relax...lol!
> Dd wanted me to come to her home for the weekend but we are going there for Christmas and it's too much traveling.  I still have several things to do to get ready for Christmas so need to be here.
> 
> Everyone take care...stay healthy...enjoy the holiday!



HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you!! Having a birthday this time of the year means you need extra TLC and birthday specialness! I hope your day was wonderful and very relaxing. Sometimes doing nothing at all can be the best gift...it's rare to have relaxing time! XOXO


----------



## etoupebirkin

Can I have some Chat vibes? 

My nephew had heart surgery yesterday and there were some complications. I don't know anything more at the moment.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ouija board

EB, sending lots of vibes for your nephew! Hope you get an update soon.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, LOADS of vibes for you and your family.


----------



## biscuit1

Vibes to nephew and you. Sterkte.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, am keeping your nephew in my thoughts.


----------



## India

chanel, a very happy belated birthday to you!  Hope you got something fabulous!

EB, lots of vibes for your nephew.  Scary...

EXHAUSTED here but tree is up and trimmed, the candles are now in the windows (courtesy of two DGs and 2 friends), and some of the greenery is in place in the house.  DGs and friends pulled the DR table apart and put in the leaf - it's an old antique table and not easy to do.  I also had them put the under cloth on the table and repeatedly asked them if it was centered (too danged tired to get up and check for myself!), then had them help me unroll the beautifully laundered cloth from it's roll and get it centered on the table.  After they left, I realized that they had NOT centered the under cloth at all, and now the "petticoat" is showing from under the linen cloth on one side.  Once that cloth is on, there is no positioning without wrinkling the cloth so it will have to stay that way.  Grrrr....

Did something SO dumb today.  My standing hair appt is at 1PM on Friday.  Somehow in my exhausted brain, I thought it was at 2PM and got there an hour late on a VERY busy day for my hairdresser.  I sat and waited 2 hrs before he could work me in - lots of VERY important clients including my daughter's boss (who has met me many times and never recognizes me - I let it go).  Frankly, I enjoyed the 2 hrs just sitting but would have brought a book if I'd realized what a ditz I was.

Lobster picked up and in the freezer (for the lobster stew).  Had planned on a trip to the grocery today - that is now postponed until tomorrow.  Oh well...  I really wanted everything done so I could just relax over the weekend and perhaps get a few cards out.  Again, oh well...

I really want MTW of next week to be low-key.  Hair is being done again on Mon so I'll look decent for Xmas - also make lobster stew,  rehab on Tues and pick up avocado and grapefruit (my market sections them freshly each day, so that makes it easier), I don't want to have to do ANYTHING on Wed but rest and go to Whole Foods to order the oysters on the half shell that DSIL will pick up on the way over - they will not start opening them until they see the whites of my eyes.  

At some point, I need to wrap a few presents and write Xmas checks and put them in cards.  At my age with my reduced energy level due to breathing issues, I have to be VERY organized.  Let's hope I pull it off!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thanks everyone!!! 

I heard from my sister in law that they gave my nephew new drugs and were able to get his heart rate under control. I'm pretty sure things are going to be OK. Scary is a good word for the situation.

I saw my nephew at Thanksgiving and his Mom and Dad said this procedure was relatively minor. But then there was some complications. The surgery was to help regulate his heart beat.

He's a really sweet and smart kid. 

Thanks again.


----------



## ouija board

That's good to hear, EB. Sending vibes for a smoother recovery from this "minor" procedure!


----------



## crochetbella

shoes319 said:


> OMG yay CB CONGRATS!!!!  So happy for you and hope for an easy rest of your pregnancy!!



Shoes!!!!  Thank you so much!

EB sending vibes! 

Chanel, happy belated birthday! 

Hi everyone!


----------



## lulilu

Finally home after 3 weeks.  I don't know how I drove home from the train station last night I was so tired.

Will try to catch up, but EB, prayers for your nephew.  CK, love the photos -- I love the joy he gives you.  India, crazy busy as always.  You are superwoman.

All this talk of plum pudding has me wishing I had time to order one.  I have done some shopping online but am totally unprepared for Christmas.  My darling daughters bought the tree and it is in the stand (my birthday wish) and began to decorate so I came home to some Christmas cheer.  They are going to put the lights on this morning.  I am planning to go back to bed.  Up with the dogs (who are very mad at me) but still tired.

I will write more but it is just nice to see everyone.


----------



## India

lulilu, move over - I'm going back to bed with you!  Glad you're home and that your DDs are stepping up to the plate to help with Christmas.  Call Mother Sperry's - bet Winnie can fast ship that plum pudding to you!  Give yourself a treat.

I am SO tired and still have so much more today today.  We had a bit of light snow when I woke up this AM, but it's stopped now - wish it would snow - so much prettier than the dreary bleakness of winter in KY.  I always think of KY when the Christmas carol "In the Bleak Mid-Winter" is playing!  

Looking forward to church tomorrow - it's the annual "Lessons and Carols" service and is always so lovely - gorgeous music - and the scripture is always uplifting.  I could use a bit of uplifting right now!

chanel, SO glad your nephew is better.  

I think I'm going to stop physical therapy - it is making me MORE sore rather than less.  I'll go Friday but that will be it for me.  I'm better off with the heating pad at home.  Took both an Aleve and a Tramadol this AM - which they would kick-in soon!


----------



## csshopper

Hanukkah and Christmas season greetings to all.

lulilu and India- Prescription: long winter naps! 

lulilu-I second India's suggestion, call Mother Sperry,  tell her your circumstances and you are part of tpf group. Winnie is amazing. She will know immediately who you are talking about, her note tucked inside my package suggested I carry my Pudding in my purse and share it.  If not a Pudding for Christmas it would be a blazing entry to 2015. Vibes to you and to your DS that he will heal.

eb-good news about your nephew, vibes for a steady heart rate for him.

ldm-am sure your party last night was a smashing success with your talents for food and decor. Guests must love coming to your home. A long winter nap may be a prescription for you too today.  Come to think of it, maybe we all should indulge ourselves.

channel-belated Happy Birthday. Enjoyed reading about your package wrapping. Beautiful wrapping is a present in itself. 

 Mindi-how is HenHen's paw? Is he back to romping around?

ob-  Did you see the item where Jennifer Lee, the Director of Frozen, "apologized" to parents for "Let It Go" for the endless repetitions that have resulted from its success. You are evidently not alone with music from the back seat. 

ck (my auto correct function always wants to turn you into a centimeter, please excuse any "cm's" I miss!). The anticipation must be building at your house for a visit from Santa. What fun, hope for some pictures of that megawatt smile. 

CG-how is Mia doing since her surgery?

 cb -great news about your doctor visit. Pregnancy is the only time in life when a good swift kick feels good.....soooo good!

biscuit- are you baking up a storm for the holidays? just curious- what flavor biscuit is the biggest seller?

 tesi-if you see him during the holidays, please tell TM I'm still gifting "Alice...." Hope he has another volume underway.


----------



## biscuit1

csshopper-  favorite flavor is liverwurst !


----------



## Luckydogmom

EB sending you nephew huge he well vibes, please keep us posted. What a scary health situation.

Lulilu, welcome back. I hope your son is feeling much better by now. Now it's time to take care of YOU!

India, your attention to detail is simply amazing. I can only imagine how beautiful your home must look for the holidays!

I survived DH's holiday party. I am so happy we hosted this fun evening but I am beyond thrilled it is over! I made up some silly games with great prizes this year, this made the evening such fun!
After all, we are all kids at heart. 

I am emotionally and physically exhausted today, CSS a nap just may be what I need. 

Merry merry to all!


Merry Saturday to all.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Just want to share a little story with you all...

For the past 15 years we have had the same housekeeper. She comes once a week and has become 
"a member of our family". Every day that she is here I fix her a nice hot lunch with homemade cookies. I had no idea that every week she brought her cookies home and kept them in her freezer so that she had special little treats for her own kids' lunch boxes. She would give them one of the cookies on "big" days as she called them...a test, a not so good grade, a great grade, a disappointment, etc...
Last week she went to take a cookie from the freezer for her 7year old son. He is very shy and has been feeling upset at school because reading is difficult and that day they were going to have to read aloud.
She opened the freezer bag and the cookies were all gone. She asked her husband, he had not touched them. She then asked her son. He told her that he did not eat them. She knew he was hiding the truth.
She asked him if he was lying, he said "NO". He then explained that he did in fact take the cookies....but did not eat them.
He saw that other kids in his class were bringing holiday gifts to their teacher and he wanted to do the same. So he drew her a pretty picture of a snowman and wrapped the cookies in toilet paper (he said he used the toilet paper because it was soft like a snowman). Her son then went to his pack back and pulled out a thank you note from his teacher, thanking him for the most thoughtful gift she had every received.
Needless to say she was brought to tears. 
Thursday afternoon I baked a huge batch of shortbread cookies for her son to take to school to share with his class, all shortbread snowmen.

As I am writing this I am also filled with tears....again. Tiny random acts of kindness are truly the best gift one can give, especially this time of the year.
We never know who may need an extra hug, a phone call, or even help bringing in garbage cans.
Kindness is a gift to share.
All of you have shown amazing kindness through words of encouragement, support and love.
I appreciate all of you in ways you may never understand and want you to know that I truly cherish these friendships!
Happy holiday hugs from me to you...xoxo


----------



## Luckydogmom

biscuit1 said:


> csshopper-  favorite flavor is liverwurst !



Ok funny memory, my brother used to LOVE liverwurst sandwiches! He also loved dog biscuits when he was about four! He has a Bernese Mountain dog, they are best friends.


----------



## biscuit1

Luckydogmom said:


> Ok funny memory, my brother used to LOVE liverwurst sandwiches! He also loved dog biscuits when he was about four! He has a Bernese Mountain dog, they are best friends.



I did too !  Where I grew up in Holland, the local butcher would always give us a slice in the store over the giant countertop. For the biscuits I finally found a brand without onions.It's not the best smell baking but they're pretty good when they are finished. I remember tasting milkbones as a kid- maybe this explains my dog biscuit love - that and playing with Play-Doh.
Your housekeeper story put me in tears. Great message for this time of year especially.


----------



## ouija board

Chanel, happy birthday! Hope it was a nice relaxing day. 

Csshopper, that's funny about the Frozen director apologizing. As well she should! On the bright side, I've been able to teach DD simple addition by having her solve the following problem: "if we've heard Let It Go two times and you want to hear it two more times, how many times will you hear Let It Go?" Hey, I work with what I've been given.

LDM, what a great story! Sometimes it's the unexpected things that make the difference in somebody's day. 

Yesterday, DD sang in her school's kindergarten holiday show. She was so excited about being on stage behind the curtain when it opened up, especially since she was on the front row, right in the center. During the second song, she and the two boys beside her really got into the dancing, and had everybody laughing. With all eyes on her, she proceeded to reach under her dress and hike up her tights!!  It's preserved for posterity on the school's video...note to self, next year NO tights!


----------



## csshopper

ldm- tears here as well. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## csshopper

ouija board said:


> Chanel, happy birthday! Hope it was a nice relaxing day.
> 
> Csshopper, that's funny about the Frozen director apologizing. As well she should! On the bright side, I've been able to teach DD simple addition by having her solve the following problem: "if we've heard Let It Go two times and you want to hear it two more times, how many times will you hear Let It Go?" Hey, I work with what I've been given.
> 
> LDM, what a great story! Sometimes it's the unexpected things that make the difference in somebody's day.
> 
> Yesterday, DD sang in her school's kindergarten holiday show. She was so excited about being on stage behind the curtain when it opened up, especially since she was on the front row, right in the center. During the second song, she and the two boys beside her really got into the dancing, and had everybody laughing. With all eyes on her, she proceeded to reach under her dress and hike up her tights!!  It's preserved for posterity on the school's video...note to self, next year NO tights!



ob-I hadn't read this before posting the response to ldm. I went from tears to laughter. This video will be priceless, our family annually watches a kindergarten video of a lovely young woman now 27, who really really got into the spirit of the song "Felize Navidad" in her school's holiday program and did a spontaneous dance that brought the house down. Because she was so engrossed in what she was doing, she never even realized the audience reaction.


----------



## ouija board

csshopper said:


> ob-I hadn't read this before posting the response to ldm. I went from tears to laughter. This video will be priceless, our family annually watches a kindergarten video of a lovely young woman now 27, who really really got into the spirit of the song "Felize Navidad" in her school's holiday program and did a spontaneous dance that brought the house down. Because she was so engrossed in what she was doing, she never even realized the audience reaction.




Ah, such a great age! Provides so much great material for weddings and family events in the future!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Oh OB, too precious!! I love this story, what a great holiday memory to have for ever and ever!


----------



## lulilu

My GDs made a Christmas tree, with attached ornaments for my son, who cannot come home for Christmas.  It is so sweet, but bittersweet, for me.  I was trying to figure out how to attach a copy of the image, which is in our private family facebook group, but can't seem to figure it out.

Hope everyone is having a nice pre-holiday weekend.  Yesterday everyone was over helping finish the tree and decorations.  I am still trying to get that nap.  No presents are wrapped and shopping is not done (food or presents).  But I am taking it slow, knowing it will all come together one way or another.


----------



## Luckydogmom

lulilu said:


> My GDs made a Christmas tree, with attached ornaments for my son, who cannot come home for Christmas.  It is so sweet, but bittersweet, for me.  I was trying to figure out how to attach a copy of the image, which is in our private family facebook group, but can't seem to figure it out.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice pre-holiday weekend.  Yesterday everyone was over helping finish the tree and decorations.  I am still trying to get that nap.  No presents are wrapped and shopping is not done (food or presents).  But I am taking it slow, knowing it will all come together one way or another.



Oh Lulilu that is so sweet of your DGD's, I bet that is the most beautiful tree!
It's when I read posts like this that I wish we all lived closer to eachother. 
Just remember, finish what you can and the rest can wait. I recall my mom hiding little gifts under the tree from the 26th through new years day. She would always say, "oh dear, how did you miss seeing this one?"
There just weren't enough hours in the days for her to do it all, now I do the same. 
I hope you are able to take a long winters nap today!


----------



## Luckydogmom

biscuit1 said:


> I did too !  Where I grew up in Holland, the local butcher would always give us a slice in the store over the giant countertop. For the biscuits I finally found a brand without onions.It's not the best smell baking but they're pretty good when they are finished. I remember tasting milkbones as a kid- maybe this explains my dog biscuit love - that and playing with Play-Doh.
> Your housekeeper story put me in tears. Great message for this time of year especially.[/
> 
> My brother was over last night for dinner, we started chatting about his love of milk bones and liverworts.
> My SIL loved hearing these stories. He recalled our butcher in Italy giving him slices as well.
> I am now getting my brother a can of liverworst to go on top of his gift!


----------



## India

ldm, how lovely you made those cookies for your housekeepers son.

ob, that is hysterical!  I'm not sure I'd leave off the tights next year.  You never know what Little OB might reach under her skirt to do and at least there were tights over her underwear!

Liverwurst...well, to each his own.  My first FIL had a beer and braunschweiger and onions every night before bed, while sitting on the front porch.  And the man wondered why he had chronic indigestion and insomnia!  

One of my favorite services of the year at church this AM - Lessons and Carols.  We're terribly blessed to have a church with a fabulous and gifted choir director and organist and a big choir of adults and children.  A couple who are members, donated the money for several instrumentalists to accompany the choir in the chorals they sang.  It was in memory of their two grandsons from VT who were killed in a tragic home fire (at the grandparent's home) five years ago, early Christmas morning.  My DS went to Deerfield Academy with the father of the boys who were 10 and 13 at the time.  The elder boy was very gifted musically so, this is a fitting tribute to these boys.  It breaks my heart everything time I see their names mentioned.  I'll never forget that funeral - just devastating.

Hug those close to you and enjoy your blessings this time of year...


----------



## ck21

Wonderful stories--love how the cookies were a gift to so many.

And lilOB's tights...funny!!  

Shopping is done and nearly everything is wrapped.  Whew!!  Fighting off a cold that I hope is nothing more.  DH and hot cars are playing Hot Wheels.  So sweet!!


----------



## ck21

Calling OB.  I think this is in your general area???  This poor family is desperately looking for their dog who ran away from the pet sitter while they were on vacation.  I don't generally share these type of things here, but if this helps bring this pup back home....


----------



## nycmom

*biscuit1*liverwurst wins? i never would have guessed! 

*cavalier girl*you are never far from my thoughts these days 

*chaneljewel*happy belated birthday! i hope you enjoyed relaxing, sounds like a wonderful way to celebrate! 

*ck21*thank you for posting the dog poster, you never know who might see it and help bring shadow home, lost pets are just so heartbreaking

*crochetbella*i am just thrilled all the doctor news is good, i am so happy and excited for you! 

*csshopper* & *india*i have to admit i'm not exactly sure what plum pudding is (although the name alone sounds delicious!) but after your description of ordering i feel like i should call just for that experience alone! 

*etoupebirkin* &* lulilu*i am so glad and relieved everyone seems to be on the mend 

*luckydogmom*of course the cookie story made me cry. so lovely. and random acts of kindness indeed. thank you for sharing and just being you.  oh and that santa photo, precious!!! 

*mindi b*"assembled by hamsters"! lol! you always make me smile. i hope henhens paw is better

*ouja board*ok that is a hilarious story, i can just picture the scene! although i agree with *india*, at least she was wearing tights lol! 

*shoes319*i will always remember your name because i love those shoes in your avatar (is that what its called? the pic above). just gorgeous! 

*tesi*i am so glad the roof seems to be ok, phew what a relief! 

*happy holidays to everyone, i hope 2015 brings peace, love and laughter and all you wish for *


----------



## Mindi B

Hello, Peeps!  I am lurking remotely.  nycmom, thank you and best wishes to you too, this holiday and thereafter.  LDM, that story about your housekeeper's son rivals "The Gift of the Magi."  Remarkable.  lulilu, glad you are home and hoping you can get done what you need to, pre-holiday, without undue stress.  ck, tesi, EB, India, CBella, biscuit, OB, css, chanel, everybody:  Thinking of you all!  Missing my dawgz, but otherwise enjoying time with DH's fambly.


----------



## crochetbella

Hi everyone!

LDM, what a sweet story!
Ouija, too funny and so cute!
Nycmom,thank you and happy holidays to you too!

Just got diagnosed with gestational diabetes so I had to go to the counselor today to get my glucose monitor/diet plan. I have so much Christmas baking to do and now I can't taste any of it so DH volunteered to be my taste tester.  As long as I can still have clementines I'm happy because that has been my biggest craving all along. 

Hope you all are having a wonderful day!


----------



## ck21

crochetbella said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> LDM, what a sweet story!
> Ouija, too funny and so cute!
> Nycmom,thank you and happy holidays to you too!
> 
> Just got diagnosed with gestational diabetes so I had to go to the counselor today to get my glucose monitor/diet plan. I have so much Christmas baking to do and now I can't taste any of it so DH volunteered to be my taste tester.  As long as I can still have clementines I'm happy because that has been my biggest craving all along.
> 
> Hope you all are having a wonderful day!


 

Cbella--
 I also had gestational diabetes and I monitored it super carefully.  Things may be different in your area, but I did not find the clinic's recommendations even remotely helpful.  I found a great nutrtionist who really helped me understand the role of good fats in controlling blood sugar.
Avocado, nuts and cheese were my friend.  I worked hard at it, but I was successful enough that my doctor asked for the name of my nutritionist, as I was able to avoid medication even though it had seemed inevitable.
I'm happy to answer any questionsor even give you the name of my nutritionist.  They do phone consultations!!

You'll do great--it seems super overwhelming at first, but it quickly becomes a way of life.  To this day, I still eat my hamburgers without the bun!


----------



## India

Moving through a never-ending list of things to do.  Only ONE of DGS2s presents has arrived - ordered online over 2 was ago through Amazon.  Contacted company - since I opted for free shipping, they take longer getting mdse out of their warehouse.  So one is not paying FedEx or UPS to get it here - one is paying the lazy idiots to ship my package!  I can't wait to leave a scathing review.  Packages should arrive "sometime next week".  I'm livid...  I hope they go belly up quickly and a pox on their house!

Going by, as soon as Nantucket Cranberry Pie comes out of oven, to good friend's house.  All three adult child home with their children.  She's in heaven to have all her chicks home.  I know them all - went to weddings etc - so glad to see then and their children who range in age from 1 to 15.


----------



## crochetbella

ck21 said:


> Cbella--
> I also had gestational diabetes and I monitored it super carefully.  Things may be different in your area, but I did not find the clinic's recommendations even remotely helpful.  I found a great nutrtionist who really helped me understand the role of good fats in controlling blood sugar.
> Avocado, nuts and cheese were my friend.  I worked hard at it, but I was successful enough that my doctor asked for the name of my nutritionist, as I was able to avoid medication even though it had seemed inevitable.
> I'm happy to answer any questionsor even give you the name of my nutritionist.  They do phone consultations!!
> 
> You'll do great--it seems super overwhelming at first, but it quickly becomes a way of life.  To this day, I still eat my hamburgers without the bun!



Thanks CK!  I'm really hoping I can avoid medication. First day of testing and so far so good. It didn't hurt as much as I thought it would either.


----------



## chaneljewel

What a special story LDM.   Kids amaze me with their true kindness.

Well, my quiet birthday didn't happen!   When I got home I got a huge surprise...I was somewhat puzzled that I hadn't locked the door that's from the garage to the house.  When I opened it, I saw a huge sign that said happy birthday which puzzled me too as I couldn't figure out when Dh had put it up.  All of a sudden, my dd, DIL, and four grandkids came running into the room!  They had come to surprise me for my birthday.  My DS and SIL came later that evening.  It was a wonderful weekend and the best birthday ever!  My dd told me that she felt my birthday was always put on the back burner since it was so close to Christmas and such a busy time for everyone.  My dh knew all about this surprise and didn't give a hint to give it away!


----------



## Mindi B

chanel, that is the sweetest thing ever!  What a wonderful birthday surprise!


----------



## csshopper

Chanel-what a loving tribute from your family! Reading this put a smile on my face.


----------



## ck21

What a great surprise, Chanel!!

Gah--I was going to return a toy to Amazon (not sold by Target, which is the only reason I strayed), as it looked better on line than in person.  After factoring in return shipping, I would get $1.31 back.  Guess who is keeping the toy?  Count me among the Amazon non-fans (for obvious reasons!   )


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> What a great surprise, Chanel!!
> 
> Gah--I was going to return a toy to Amazon (not sold by Target, which is the only reason I strayed), as it looked better on line than in person.  After factoring in return shipping, I would get $1.31 back.  Guess who is keeping the toy?  Count me among the Amazon non-fans (for obvious reasons!   )




I'm not a huge fan of Amazon either. I've ordered what should have been brand new, unopened items (from a distributor, not a reseller) that turned out to be used or returned/repackaged. And often, the prices aren't that much cheaper than Barnes and Noble for books or Target. My brother, on the other hand, is an Amazon junkie. He streams almost all of his TV from Amazon, and gets his dog food in bulk there as well. 

Thanks for posting the lost dog video, btw. I hope the owner checks the local pound repeatedly. People assume that if their dog is microchipped, then the pound will automatically call them...almost never happens. They're lucky if the animal control officer even scans for a chip. 

Chanel, what a nice surprise birthday for you! My sister's birthday is right before Christmas, and it does seem as though it gets lost amidst all the traveling and festivities.


----------



## India

chanel, what a wonderful family you have to surprise you like that!  My SIL's bday was yesterday and she hated sharing it with Christmas so they always celebrated it in July when she was a child.  Today, would have been my maternal grandmother's birthday and it's also the birthday of a childhood friend and a college friend.  TOO much at Christmas!  Feel sorry for all of you!

Last grocery shopping done (except that awful trip to Whole Foods tomorrow afternoon so they can begin to open the oysters on the half shell for dinner.  I then "shop in the store" while they open them - takes a LONG time.  In fact, I go home and DSIL picks them up on the way to my house.  Target has a copper boot tray (Smith and Hawken line) that I bought to line with ice and put the oysters on - just carry it in and set it on cleared off coffee table.  I have a second one I use for amaryllis on my sunporch, but this is used once a year for the oysters - works like a charm!  It easily holds the 4 1/2 doz oysters I order.  We will have champagne with them - just have do, don't we?

Just finished my table centerpiece - didn't like what I had haphazardly previous done so got some flowers and redid it.  Here's a picture - almost forgot the Christmas crackers.  Now you know I really am a Victorian at heart!


----------



## India

I just checked again on DGS2s presents ordered from Amazon.  Only know did I discover that they are coming from HONG KONG by sea!  Good grief - I'll be lucky if they're here by his birthday in Aug!  Apple can ship from China and I have it a day or two later.  I guess I could have too if I'd been willing to pay $19.95 per item for expedited shipping (more than the toy cost!).  I've never before had this problem with Amazon.  I will be more careful next time.


----------



## ck21

Beautiful table, India!!  Sorry about the toys--coming from overseas by sea does not bode well for a speedy delivery!


----------



## csshopper

India- it looks like something in a magazine, beautiful, elegant, welcoming.


----------



## India

I THINK I might be ready.  I HOPE I have not forgotten anything.  If I have, civilization as we know it will continue to exist.  

A very MERRY CHRISTMAS to all my Chat Sisters!  You're a very special group to me and I love you dearly, each and every one.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Merry Christmas, India, and everyone!  As India said, you are a very, very special group, and I'm grateful for each of you every day of the year.

The gifts are wrapped (well, more like bagged, it was easier), and I have my son's favorite pie in the oven.    So, at least at the moment, all is well in my world.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hi everyone! Nephew is home and OK, thank goodness.

Merry Christmas to all!!!  Safe travels, too.

I must say, Chat kids are so cute!!!

OB, LiOB is a hoot! Love the tights story. She will cringe at this, especially in her teen years. 

CK, I hope Collin has a GREAT Christmas. 

LDM, your stories warm my heart! Braxton is such a cutie pie.

India, you are so talented!!! Your table looks like it should be in a magazine shoot!!!

Lulilu, I hope DS continues to be on the mend and that you're not working too hard.

Mindi, I hope you and the pups have a wonderful Christmas, too.

Chanel, Love the story about the surprise B-day party.

CrochetB, I hope you're feeling better too. I had gestational diabetes with DD. At this point and time I don't remember what I did to cope.

CG, thoughts to you and your family, too.

csshopper and biscuit ((hugs)) to you both!

nycmom,  I hope you and your family had a great Chanukah! I finally used the GC and got a mug on sale, so when I use it, I'll think of you!

If I left anyone off, it's really inadvertent. My love to everyone!!!

DD is at home. DS is coming home. All the chicks are back in the nest. I'm a happy girl.  So I need to get ready.


----------



## ck21

Merry Christmas girls!!  So thankful for each of you!!

Xoxo


----------



## lulilu

Happy Christmas everyone!  Just face timed my son to wish him a good night.  Everyone else is in bed and I am on my way.

All the presents are wrapped and under the tree.  My girls and I had tea at the Four Seasons (our Christmas Eve tradition) this afternoon and they went off to church.

I feel very blessed, knowing you all and having a wonderful family and friends.  xoxoxo


----------



## ouija board

Merry Christmas to all my dear Chat Peeps! I hope everyone is enjoying time with family and loved ones.


----------



## csshopper

Chat friendships are a very special gift, you all enhance my life. Wishing you the happiest of holidays!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Merry merry to all&#10084;&#65039;&#127876;&#10084;&#65039;
Far from ready here, today is DH's
"Big" birthday. Just cleaning up from dinner, ready to finish wrapping now.
Hugs to all and thank you for sharing the greatest gift of all... Friendship!
&#10084;&#65039;&#127876;&#10084;&#65039;&#127876;&#10084;&#65039;&#127876;&#10084;&#65039;&#127876;&#10084;&#65039;&#127876;&#10084;&#65039;&#127876;


----------



## Mindi B

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to my beloved Peeps.


----------



## ck21

We are on Lego overload!!!


----------



## India

Lego, already!  My grandsons were heavily into Thomas the Train stuff at that age!  I miss that age horribly!  SO boring to see the tree at DD's this AM filled with envelopes full of checks and gift certificates.  DGS2 still likes toys at age 12.  The hit of the year was a helium tank and balloon set.  All the helium and balloons were gone by dinner time this evening.  Lots of talking like Mickey Mouse.  The funniest was DSIL singing Silent Night and sounding like a 5 yr old girl!

I've eaten enough these past two days for a week!  Just finished fabulous beef tenderloin, my mother's cheese grits recipe and slivered brussels spouts, followed by Mother Sperry's fabulous plum pudding with hard sauce.  Oink!  Oink!  I most likely will not sleep tonight due to indigestion - NOT used to eating like this!  

Hope it was a great holiday for all!


----------



## crochetbella

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!


----------



## ck21

What a great meal, India!

Yes, Legos and more Legos.  Paw patrol figures were also a hit!  He is also is excited about transformers--we are struggling to figure out how to work the darn things!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Hey, ck, clean out yer inbox!  Miss Popular!


----------



## ck21

Sorry!!!  I made some room!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Merry Christmas chat peeps!   I, too, am grateful to have all of you!

This month seems to be one of surprises so Christmas was another.  I started feeling sick on Tuesday but just thought it was a cold.  By Wednesday I was worse but kept going as we all went to my son's and DIL for dinner.  I awoke Christmas morning worse than ever, and eventually dh took me to a local clinc near Dd's home.   Diagnosis: the flu.  Of course the one that the shot didn't take care of.  I'm up now coughing and coughing so got on chat.   Im on Tamiflu but really feel terrible terrible.   I feel as if I missed Christmas day.


----------



## India

Oh chanel, what a shame.  Too bad you didn't get on the Tamiflu sooner - it really does work if taken immediately.  It should still shorten the time you're sick, but anytime is too much!  You DID miss Christmas Day!  I think Hermes therapy is in order as compensation!  Hope you feel better SOON!

BTW, try taking Aleve - it is a non-steroidal anti-inflammatory and you'll be amazed how much better it can make you feel.  So much of our suffering is caused by inflammation, so anything that gets rid of that really helps.  

The "Doctor" will now leave the house....


----------



## Luckydogmom

chaneljewel said:


> Merry Christmas chat peeps!   I, too, am grateful to have all of you!
> 
> This month seems to be one of surprises so Christmas was another.  I started feeling sick on Tuesday but just thought it was a cold.  By Wednesday I was worse but kept going as we all went to my son's and DIL for dinner.  I awoke Christmas morning worse than ever, and eventually dh took me to a local clinc near Dd's home.   Diagnosis: the flu.  Of course the one that the shot didn't take care of.  I'm up now coughing and coughing so got on chat.   Im on Tamiflu but really feel terrible terrible.   I feel as if I missed Christmas day.



Oh no Chanel, I am so sorry you have this terrible flu. What an awful time to be sick. I do hope you are resting and feeling much better today. Feel better hugs being sent your way...and virtual chicken soup as well!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Hope everyone has had a nice holiday!
Stay warm, it's getting really cold in some areas.

XOXO


----------



## ck21

Yes, it's getting cold here!!!!!


----------



## crochetbella

It's cold here too! I had to break down and finally go buy a bigger coat.


----------



## ck21

Good morning!!!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

It's fuzzy sock weather for us! 

Deal of the day, I found the cutest shoes at Nordstrom Rack yesterday. I had almost purchased them two months ago in Nordstroms, so happy I waited! I ended up buying two pairs, still less than 1/2 the price of one! It's always fun to find a great deal.

Happy Sunday...


----------



## tesi

haven't popped in here in a long time it seems!  still catching up.  hope everyone is having a beautiful holiday season.   much jubilance and good cheer here.  exhausted, fat, and happy. so far......hugs to all.


----------



## Luckydogmom

tesi said:


> haven't popped in here in a long time it seems!  still catching up.  hope everyone is having a beautiful holiday season.   much jubilance and good cheer here.  exhausted, fat, and happy. so far......hugs to all.



Hi Tesi...merry holiday hugs to you!!


----------



## Millicat

Hi Chat friends, I hope everyone's as healthy and happy as they can be 
Almost into a new year and it starts all over again !!!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Millicat said:


> Hi Chat friends, I hope everyone's as healthy and happy as they can be
> Almost into a new year and it starts all over again !!!!



Hi Millicat, so happy to "see" you! Miss you sweet girl! How are your kitties doing? XO


----------



## Mindi B

Hello, all!  Back.  Fatter.  Tired.
Why did nobody tell me that five-year-olds are crazy?  Adorable, but crazy.  Also scary.  
Had crummy headache at the end of the visit, but am getting better.  Good to be home.
Dogs are too skinny post-kennel.  They need their mama.
Wow, did that holiday season whip by at lightning speed.
Jeepers.


----------



## Millicat

Luckydogmom said:


> Hi Millicat, so happy to "see" you! Miss you sweet girl! How are your kitties doing? XO



Hi Ldm (insert hugs face)

All okay here thanks, kitties are well, one still very fat (Maddie, eats Millie's food) and the other still thinner ....... all the usual stuff 
The site's technical issues though are driving me to distraction and it's just too annoying to stay, far from being a fun place it's driving me mental (insert angry face).
(The 'smilie's freeze when selecting 'More', so less 'expressive' posts these days (insert angry face again).

Hugs to all  xoxo


----------



## India

Glad all appear to have survived the first of the holidays.  New Years still to come but not everyone does anything - thank gawd!  

Mindi, know the dogs are very happy to see their mommy and you, very happy to see them.  Yes, 5 yr olds are exhausting.  

Trying to catch up around here - still haven't gotten those Xmas cards out!  It may or may not happen...  I should just pay someone to send them for me.  

DD and family went to Nashville for a few days - back today.  At least Evil Kitty, aka "Tiggy", was a good boy and came in quickly yesterday.  It was cold out and all three were waiting at the door indignantly - I should have KNOWN they wanted in.  Let the two fat boys out this AM - Little Miss said it was much too cold out for a very little girl.  

DD has still not replied to my question about New Years Eve.  They often go down to her hotel/restaurant and I keep the boys for the night.  I'd sort of like to know a bit ahead of time to plan on what to feed them.  But I know that's asking a lot on my part...grrrrr.....


----------



## ck21

Hello!  Wrote a long post last night, but then it went *poof* and I gave up.

My weekend deal was also from Nordstrom rack.  A Leigh and Luca scarf (anyone heard of them?) that is camo with a bright pink flocked design.  Cool and wild.  Mindi--you would rock it.  Retail is about $230, but was $18 at the rack!

After 2 weeks of being busy, a little sick and increasingly larger, I finally fit in a work out today.  Thank goodness!!

Cold here.  Very cold.  Tonight's low is supposed to be around -15 or -20.  At that temperature 5 degrees doesn't matter much--it's just #@$! cold.

Mindi--I bet 5 year olds are exhausting.  So are 4 year olds.  Fun too!  Really fun.  Someday I'll miss the lego/hot wheels "mommy, play with me" days.  

Tesi, Millicat--good too see both of you.  You've been missed!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Welcome home Mindi, I can only imagine how happy your pups were to see you!
Five year olds can be very crazy and exhausting, so can 18-20 something kids!

Millicat, so happy to hear all is good with you! I avoid the  icons because they never seem to work for me. I just thought it was me, my age, etc...

India, I can't blame you for wanting to plan for New Year's eve. I can understand why you are frustrated.
Ugh, these kind of issues often really bother me, I am in your court on this!

CK that scarf sounds darling! What a great deal! I also found Uggs for DH, they look like high top sneakers...$29.00!! He has worn them every day, he is a wanna be mountain man.
My shores are high top sneakers, black leather with black and white check plaid wool on the front of the shoe, the other pair has black and dark red check plaid. (Dolce Vita) I adore anything with plaid and checks.

Really cold here but nothing as cold as your town CK! Down to 31 here...that is really COLD for us.


----------



## ck21

Cute shoes, LDM!!  Just as cute as your darling Christmas card!!  

A few vibes for Hot Cars?  My little guy has the crud.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Oh no, poor Hot Cars!! I hope he is feeling better quickly...virtual hot chicken soup on the way!
Huge feel better vibes...


----------



## Millicat

Morning all      *waving*
Ldm, report those little issues because very often it's not 'just you' there will be a lot of others also having the same problems, that way those little technical issues can be nipped in the bud.
Mine are ongoing, still    *angry*
Smilies freezing the system up (from the 'More' selection, not standard).
Quote Notifications happening despite not being enabled.
And once posting a reply i'm taken right back to the threadstarting post in that thread.

Very cold and very crisp here this morning, the cars look like ice lollies, on the drives   
It means a beautiful sunny day, but roll on springtime


----------



## India

LDM, that's VERY cold for you!  Those poor camellias in S CA!  I spoke with a friend in Century City on Sun - her electricity was out in her condo and she had no heat and said it was cold.  At that temp outside, no heat would be VERY uncomfortable!  I'm sure she was delighted to go to work yesterday AM and let the condo people deal with her electrician.  

LDM, that Christmas card was FABULOUS!  All I'm trying to do is a Christmas letter and a printer page with a few pictures and I can't manage to get it out.  You always put me to shame with your incredible energy and drive to get things done!  I've always said I have two speeds - full speed ahead and dead stop.  I went for 2 weeks at full speed ahead to get Christmas ready.  I'm now on dead stop!

Looks as if I won't have the boys for New Year's Eve....unless at the last minute DD and husband don't suddenly decide to go down to her hotel/restaurant for "a few minutes".  That has happened before.  Oh well, if she does, they will have been fed and that's the only thing I need advance warning about - I can always manage cinnamon toast for breakfast.  

VERY cold here too, but not like poor ck.'s cold.  Sorry that Hot Cars is puny - hope YOU don't catch it!


----------



## Mindi B

ck, sending vibes for Hot Cars!  My nephew had strep, now pneumonia (they caught it early; he'll be fine). . . I'm sure Collin has neither, but it does go to show that crud is going around.  'Tis the season.  Stay out of those single digits and cuddle a lot!
India, LOL at your two speeds.  I feel much the same.  I wish I could turn on my energy at will, but it seems rather random.  The best I can do is try to capitalize on the occasional nervous rush and get as much done as possible before I crash.
ALL the Peeps--Drink orange juice; get as much rest as possible; laugh (it's good for the immune system)!  Pursue health, everybody!  
chanel, how are you doing?  Hope you are starting to feel better.
LDM:  Those sneaks sound adorable!  Also, we (I will dare to speak for everyone) want pics of your new kitchen!  Purty pleez?  Are all your boys around through the new year?


----------



## India

For all of you who are cold or have a cold or other crud.  This stuff is delicious and VERY good for you!

St Michael's (St Louis )Nursery School Russian Tea Mix (from 1976 when DD went there)

1 cup instant, unsweetened tea
1/2 cup Tang (yes, it is still available!)
2 Tbl granulated sugar (less if you prefer less sweet tea)
1 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp ground cloves
1/2 tsp grated lemon peel (dried)
dash of salt.

Combine all ingredients in a blender or food processor.  Mix well.  Store in a tightly sealed container (I use an old mason jar I keep in the kitchen counter).

Put a heaping spoonful in a cup/mug.  Pour boiling water over it.  ENJOY!


----------



## ouija board

Hey all! I've been visiting family for a week and heading home tomorrow. I love my family, but I really miss my own bed!! And I need to work out, although I don't miss that at all. 

Millicat, great to see you! I quit using smilies because I couldn't find them when TPF introduced their app. 

Everyone's after Christmas sale scores sound great! I'm hoping to hit target and the malls when I get back home. I almost bought a vintage Kelly (not exactly a after Christmas "sale" since it's double what I paid for my last vintage Kelly), but sheesh, the resale price for what you get these days is ridiculous. When I got additional pictures, what appeared to be a lovely, glossy patina on the website turned out to be dry cracked leather. I don't know, maybe I've been lucky to get great vintage bags at nice prices in the past, so I'm too picky about what I'll pay for now. The search continues. 

India, my mom used to make Russian tea, although it wasn't for medicinal purposes. I liked it, Tang and all!

Hope all who are sick are feeling better soon. My sister has the crud, and it's been going on for a week. 

Is everybody planning to stay up till midnight to ring in the new year?


----------



## csshopper

ck- sending vibes that Hot Cars gets his engine revving again soon. Virtual hugs on the way....

ldm- THANK YOU! your beautiful, creative Christmas card is in my "keeper" box.  Think I should wrap myself in my cashmere black watch plaid and whip up a batch of Shortbread!  

chanel are you feeling, hopefully, better?

cb- stay warm in that new coat and stay healthy. 

Mindi- there's no place like home.  Good advice. My DS and family sent us oranges from their tree as a surprise in our Christmas box. Eaten out of hand the juice drips down the fingers, best way to get Vitamin C is with an extra bit of love. We are investigating anti-crud Booster shots, at 70 and 85 we are considered high risk. I've pumped up the work outs to try and keep the nastiness at bay, but DH is more sedentary. 

India- our camellias are in full bloom, some look like huge bouquets sprouting from the ground. We have had frost alerts and now a cold wind is blowing. California's version of winter has arrived in our area and we are busy protecting plants. I've added Tang to my shopping list, this mixture is something I would definitely enjoy. In the winter my English roots sprout and I enjoy afternoon tea, this will be a nice brew.

ob-did you see all the Vintage Hermes listed on One Kings Lane? We "ring in the new year" before midnight and head to bed. New Years Day we will have family here for a Chili buffet and lots of football. DGS's uni is in a Bowl Game so we all have a special interest this year. Wishing you safe travels home tomorrow!

Millicat- technical stuff here seems to be resolved, hang in there!


----------



## India

The prices on the "vintage" ie "used" scarves are preposterous!  And they're selling!

Like 1st Dibs, they started out with great deals and have become pricey.  Too bad...


----------



## crochetbella

Vibes for Hot Cars! 

And everyone else with the crud. DH had it two weeks ago and family members who were here for Christmas had it. I felt bad for a day but was able to sleep a lot and think I might have avoided it. *knock on wood*

We're enjoying the rest of DH's vacation quietly after the whirlwind of having family here for 4 days. Ollie passed out on the couch and slept for a whole day after they left.


----------



## nycmom

*biscuit*hi there, i hope all is well

*cavalier girl*you are in my thoughts and heart and prayers 

*chaneljewel*what a wonderful birthday surprise, it sounds like such a special celebration (and how amazing that they were all able to keep the secret)! i am just so sorry you are sick, i do hope you are feeling better now

*ck21*oh my goodness that is an impressive scarf deal! but most of all i am sending vibes and hope hot cars feels better soon! 

*crochetbella*.so funny about the clementines, i remember craving strawberries with my son, and crispy roasted duck (this was after years of being a vegetarian) but i figured if the baby wanted duck i had to eat it! of course i also thought that about ben & jerrys and french fries and, well you get the ideaanyway i hope they are able to manage the gestational diabetes and that you are feeling okay

*csshopper*those oranges sound delicious, your description could be a commercial i want to run right out and buy some! 

*etoupe birkin*i so glad your nephew is home, and that you got the mug

*india*oh my goodness that table is gorgeous! thank you so much for taking the photo and sharing! and for the thomas the train remindermy son loved those so much, such memories

*luckydogmom*i have no words (but i will try)! first of all the card is lovely and your family simply beautiful. and i am in awe of your talent! but also i want you to know how much i truly appreciated receiving it, i have been feeling a bit sad and lonely and when it first arrived it took me a few minutes to figure out who it was from, and when i did i can't even begin to express how much it meant to me.thank you so very, very much 

*lulilu*tea at the four seasons sounds wonderful, such a special tradition

*millicat*...i hear ya on springtime, i know we're months away but i am ready! 

*mindi b*i am so glad you had a good trip, i hope your headache is better now that you're home, and i can imagine the dogs are thrilled you're back and are enjoying being fattened up! 

*ouja board*i was planning to be fast asleep at midnight tomorrow but just found out my son was invited to a party, which is wonderful news for him but means i'll be awake and on pick up duty around 1 am! 

*tesi*...i just love the word "jubilance," it made me smile just to read it, i am so glad you are having happy holidays!


----------



## ck21

NYCMOM--so good to see you.  How are you doing?

Anyone heard from Bonnie?  Hope she is doing well.

Hot Cars is on the mend it would seem.  Acting like himself, feisty as ever but with a cough that hurts my heart.  He sounds just terrible.

On the bright side, I stayed home with him and didn't have to experience the cold!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Good morning!   Happy New Year's Eve!!   Wishing all of you a healthy, happy 2015.   Whatever dreams you have for this new year, may you get closer to achieving them!   I'm grateful to have all of you in my life, and feel that we have such a supportive group of determined, strong women who truly care about each other.  That is a blessing for sure!

Finally feeling like a human being again...not all well but at least I'm able to move and do some things.  It's been a rough week or so.  I forgot how debilitating the flu is!  
We were going to a friend's home tonight for NYE but I honestly don't have it in me to socialize.  Dh called and told them last night.   We will watch the music and ball drop (if I make it that long), and want to start the new year feeling somewhat well.  Everyone have a great NYE whatever you plans!
LDM, the card is beautiful!   I finally opened it yesterday as we had our mail stopped while we were at Dd's house and just never looked at the mail once we got back.  Thanks so much for sending it!   Your family is beautiful!


----------



## Mindi B

Glad you're feeling better, chanel!  You are wise to take things slowly until you are fully well.  Enjoy a cozy evening in!  That's what DH and I do--we are so over the frenzied "fun" of going out on New Year's Eve.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Happy New Years Eve!
Wonderful plans for no plans here tonight, board games and popcorn only!

So happy to hear that Hot Cars is on the mend. 
Mindi I hope you nephew is feeling better, huge get well vibes for him. pneumonia is awful, I am so sorry.

CB, knocking on wood for you as well, stay healthy!

Chanel, so glad you are also finally feeling better, what an awful bug you had. Be sure to rest, rest, rest!

OB, hope you are home by now, safe and sound 

CSS, how is your cold snap? Is it like ours? Sooooo freezing here! And the wind, ugh...

India, thank you for the recipe, I will be making the tea today, perfect for our weather. I plan on making a batch for Kirby to take back to school.

I am glad the cards arrived! I have a few more to send out, this holiday season was a tad too busy to finish everything on time. If I missed sending one, or if anyone else would like an old fashioned card let me know

My sister took her kids up to our mountain cabin for the day yesterday and got caught in our big snow storm. She is now snowed in with her three kids, and two extra kids. We are hoping they can get out today. She didn't prepare for this and we are really worried, to top it off no one brought a cell phone charger with them. It snowed 20 inches last night and she doesn't have chains, prepared she was NOT.

Mindi I am right with you on New Years Eve!


----------



## India

Just lost a LONG post.  Oh well.  Happy New Year to all my Chat peeps, and may 2015 be a good year for all!


----------



## Luckydogmom

India said:


> Just lost a LONG post.  Oh well.  Happy New Year to all my Chat peeps, and may 2015 be a good year for all!



To you as well India!
XOXO


----------



## Mindi B

Happy New Year, Peeps!  Health and peace to all.


----------



## ouija board

Home, finally!! Just in time to avoid the mass of New Year's Eve traffic. DD and I are eating pizza and gelato at a new pizza place just two blocks from home. We will be frequent visitors here, I can tell. Homemade gelato, yum!! I'm eating one that's raspberry, prosecco and grapefruit..very good!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happy New Year everyone! 

I just got back from vacation with DH and the kids in Santa Barbara and West LA. The most fun was whale watching. We saw two whales, but thousands of dolphins. Simply put, dolphins are da bomb!!! They would surf in the wake of the boat. We did a private wine tour too as everyone is over 21 now. I love meeting wine makers and listening to them speak of their craft. I did some shopping in LA. I saw Diane Kruger and Larry King in Barney's and Misha Barton walking between Barney's and Neiman Marcus. Diane Kruger was so pretty--and without make up. She was not carrying her Constance Élan. I did a double take when I saw her. I'm sure it happens all the time. I got a great sweater at 60% off and some sale items at Neimans. We got bumped up to first class on the way out too. What a treat. I must say, we ate better in California than in Paris.

I'll post pics in the next day or two. Tomorrow is the Winter Classic.


----------



## India

Ate better in LA than in Paris?  WOW!  You must have gone to some FABULOUS places in LA!

Black eyed peas are cooking slowly on stove with a piece of ham hock (that I bought LAST year - came two pieces to a package and I froze the one I didn't use).  Took some freezer digging but I found it!

Two of the three Christmas presents for DGS2 arrived today....FINALLY!  He was thrilled - sweetest boy...

Quiet evening at home watching Netflix with dogs on my lap...


----------



## ck21

Happy new year!  Quiet night for us too, especially with Hot Cars still recovering.  Took him to the dr today, as the rattling in his chest last night got a little scary.  Mild respiratory infection that should resolve by itself.  Whew... 

It's also still wicked cold.  No desire to venture out.

Love to all!


----------



## csshopper

As cold as I can ever remember it being here, but we are tucked in cozily celebrating the Eve of 2015 with bowls of popcorn and a Woody Allen movie on Netflix. A year ago at this time I never dreamed I would be in a wonderful new location and looking forward to year #13 with DH. 

ldm-thinking of your DSis, heard the news reports of motorists stranded in the same area due to the snow. Hope all are well. Not nearly as bad, but do feel sorry for the people who camp out along the Rose Parade route to secure good positions. They will be very very cold tonight.

Happy New Year. May it be a healthy one!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Happy New Year!
Home sweet home. It's freezing out but cozy inside.
Thanks CSS, good news...
My sister made home! It usually takes 2 hours but it took them 6, icy and slippery the entire way. So many were trapped on the roads, thank goodness they were in our cabin.
DH and DS2 are going to the Rose Bowl tomorrow. I am so excited for them and so happy I don't have to go! DS goes to law school at U of Oregon so it will be fun for them.
Go Ducks!!
We usually volunteer to help with the floats the two days before the 1st every year. This cold weather has kept us away. I do miss this fun adventure but so happy to be home.
Wishing everyone peace and happiness!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> Happy new year!  Quiet night for us too, especially with Hot Cars still recovering.  Took him to the dr today, as the rattling in his chest last night got a little scary.  Mild respiratory infection that should resolve by itself.  Whew...
> 
> It's also still wicked cold.  No desire to venture out.
> 
> Love to all!




Stay warm, healthy vibes for hot cars!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

India said:


> Ate better in LA than in Paris?  WOW!  You must have gone to some FABULOUS places in LA!
> 
> Black eyed peas are cooking slowly on stove with a piece of ham hock (that I bought LAST year - came two pieces to a package and I froze the one I didn't use).  Took some freezer digging but I found it!
> 
> Two of the three Christmas presents for DGS2 arrived today....FINALLY!  He was thrilled - sweetest boy...
> 
> Quiet evening at home watching Netflix with dogs on my lap...




So glad the presents arrived!
I forgot to make my 
black eyed peas 
Happy new year!!


----------



## lulilu

Happy New Year everyone.  Best wishes for health and good experiences.


----------



## ouija board

Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## ck21

Happy new year!!

Go gophers!!

Today I'm going to try henna hair color.  Should be interesting!!!


----------



## India

Oh my, ck!  A new year, a new hair color!  Your hair is SO gorgeous - can't imagine messing with perfection!!!

A few fireworks in the neighborhood last night, but otherwise very quiet.  I have a Nantucket Pie (coffee cake) in the oven baking as I'm doing my breathing treatment and typing - my treat for the new year.  Had the last of the smoked duck breast, wild rice, broccoli and champagne last night with the last of the Christmas plum budding.  Delicious!

The diet starts tomorrow....


----------



## csshopper

India said:


> Oh my, ck!  A new year, a new hair color!  Your hair is SO gorgeous - can't imagine messing with perfection!!!
> 
> A few fireworks in the neighborhood last night, but otherwise very quiet.  I have a Nantucket Pie (coffee cake) in the oven baking as I'm doing my breathing treatment and typing - my treat for the new year.  Had the last of the smoked duck breast, wild rice, broccoli and champagne last night with the last of the Christmas plum budding.  Delicious!
> 
> The diet starts tomorrow....



We too finished the last of the Christmas pudding, and just in time. Back to basics with food starting today. Savored every bite and dollop of hard sauce while it lasted!
Your dinner last night sounded delicious!

Watched the Rose Parade and am about to get the house ready for a family football gathering this afternoon. Lots of "quacking" expected as DGS is a Duck so the Rose Bowl is a Big Game. DH has a huge pot of chili underway. Cocoa is curled up in front of the French Doors soaking up the sun that is streaming in (but it is COLD outside).

Happy first day of 2015 to all, fur babies included!

ck- pictures?


----------



## ck21

India said:


> Oh my, ck!  A new year, a new hair color!  Your hair is SO gorgeous - can't imagine messing with perfection!!!
> 
> A few fireworks in the neighborhood last night, but otherwise very quiet.  I have a Nantucket Pie (coffee cake) in the oven baking as I'm doing my breathing treatment and typing - my treat for the new year.  Had the last of the smoked duck breast, wild rice, broccoli and champagne last night with the last of the Christmas plum budding.  Delicious!
> 
> The diet starts tomorrow....



It's just those darn greys, India.  They seem to multiply.  I'm hoping the henna covers them a bit, but leaves my color generally the same otherwise.

It will be interesting to see how it turns out.  I like the idea of henna because it has fewer chemicals than traditional dyes, but it was a mess to put on.


----------



## applelee

happy new year everyone&#65281;


----------



## Mindi B

Haven't heard from biscuit lately. . . Hope all is well, biscuit!  
ck, do you have the final henna results yet?  Whaddaya think?  And is Collin feeling okay?


----------



## ck21

No results yet--just washed it out, now have to wait for my hair to dry.  It better be great because the process is really pretty gross.  Imagine covering your head in clay for a few hours and then trying to wash it out.  Ish.


----------



## Mindi B

Icky!  But I bet it will look great.  New year, new hair!  Maybe I should go all blue?


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> Haven't heard from biscuit lately. . . Hope all is well, biscuit!
> ck, do you have the final henna results yet?  Whaddaya think?  And is Collin feeling okay?



Hi group - just been hanging out doing the usual . Survived the holidays. Enjoyed reading about everyone's families, food , plans.

CK , I dyed my hair yesterday . No way could I ever leave clay or goop on that long - I would freeze in my house.Summer, now that would be perfect to cool down with !


----------



## ck21

Hair complete.  I'm pleased with the initial outcome--still me minus the grey.  The test will be how long it lasts.  It needs good staying power to make it worth the mess!  

Quiet day here.  Hot Cars and DH are making up new songs while watching the Rose Bowl!


----------



## tesi

happy new year to all!  think i have finally caught us, phew!  what a bunch of adventures have been had, and it appears everyone had the same idea for a quiet new year's eve.
i do hope everyone and their babies (human and otherwise) are feeling better and eating well now that holidays are affectively over.  i know i am in agreement with the exercise and scale back on food consumption. 

 we have been down south, actually in some of the warmest climates in the US right now.  has consistently been in the high 70's to 80's.  humidity kills me down here though.
i still have not managed to become accustomed to the tap water for hair washing or the humid conditions.  yesterday we spent some time on the boat, my hair whipping around. when we got home i just left it in its crazy state-  no need to brush it, almost looks better messy.
the last of the entertaining has passed, and only my younger daughter and her bf are still here.
we have had fun, and no major drama.  my dh appears to be assuming a lot of responsibility for his mom, emotionally and financially. truly sometimes it irks me-he has so many siblings. 
the two "newly single" 40 and 50-something brothers are too busy dating up a storm. 
i am pleased i am with a good man-the way a man treats his mother can be a measure of how he will treat you, especially later in life and a marriage.  sorry for the rant.

i am deeply grateful for the lovely people here, and i wish for all of you a peaceful and joyous new year filled many new adventures and loving moments.
will be more attentive to tpf as i head back north- have missed you all so!
hugs to all!


----------



## tesi

Mindi B said:


> Icky!  But I bet it will look great.  New year, new hair!  Maybe I should go all blue?



i have been dreaming of blue hair for a while, or violet!!


----------



## ck21

I would love to see Mindi and Tesi as blue-haired twins!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

How about light lavender? I am tempted to dip the ends of my hair.

Tesi so happy you were able to spend some time down south. Family dynamics are always "interesting".
Your DH sounds like a true gentleman, you are blessed.

Mindi I finally downloaded a few pics for you! Just an FYI ...it's not a big remodel, simply painted, new handmade chandeliers and valances. However, the new look feels so fresh and happy!

Our Ducks won, happy home. DH texted from the game that they were sitting in the middle age drunk section, nice. My dad watched the game with me, we were warm and happy to be here.


----------



## Luckydogmom

This is what our kitchen looked like before.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Here it is after painting and adding the valances and chandeliers.
No more brown on brown. Fresh crisp white!!
The beads that I used belonged to my mom. They were her fun necklaces that I took apart, I added a few new ones as well. I love the colors, memories and funky look!
The chandeliers were originally rust color, I painted them white. It's hard to tell but the candles inside the glass are really beautiful and look like real candles. I also put in a dimmer switch, they are beautiful on low. It was a messy fun project, we are thrilled with our kind of new kitchen.
We also changed up our great room next to the kitchen. The area feels so very new to us, fun.


----------



## Mindi B

Both the new and the old kitchen are mouthwateringly gorgeous, LDM, but the "feel" is very different with the fresh white paint!  And your chandelier is absolutely charming, quirky and delightful.  If you weren't already plenty busy, you could sell these.  Your creativity is off the charts!  Thank you so much for sharing the pics!


----------



## Mindi B

tesi, I've done the blue streak in the hair, so now I have to consider what's next.  Not sure yet.  I'm with you on the humidity down south.  When we were in Singapore, that's what killed me.  You just felt damp all day long, even sitting still.  Yuck.  And moistness is not my best look.  Think drowned rat, and you'll have the idea.


----------



## biscuit1

LDM , I think both are beautiful . No wonder you cook / bake like crazy- that is serious equipment. Did you paint island chairs ?


----------



## ck21

Wow!!  Beautiful, LDM!  

Tesi-I love the idea of a little lavendar!

Happy Friday!


----------



## chaneljewel

Great remake LDM.   The new valances are lovely!   And what a creative thing to do with the chandelier!   I'm always 'experimenting' to make things unique in my home...sounds like we are a lot alike. I love the big, openness of your kitchen!   A perfect place for family and friends to gather!

Finally got all the Christmas down in the house.   Although I love the decorations, it feels good to have the clean simple ness back.   I will decorate my bear tree for winter with some lovely winters balls, birds and baubles.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi B said:


> Both the new and the old kitchen are mouthwateringly gorgeous, LDM, but the "feel" is very different with the fresh white paint!  And your chandelier is absolutely charming, quirky and delightful.  If you weren't already plenty busy, you could sell these.  Your creativity is off the charts!  Thank you so much for sharing the pics!



You are far too kind Mindi. Until you asked the other day to see a pic I hadn't gaone back to look at a before pic. I still like the maple cabinets but really needed a change after 19 years. Our granit counters now really pop, ( they are dark hunter green with black and ehite speckles) I had considered changing them prior to painting. It's funny how colors change. This past year was one of those years of change for us. The new look was exactly what we needed as a little treat.


----------



## Luckydogmom

chaneljewel said:


> Great remake LDM.   The new valances are lovely!   And what a creative thing to do with the chandelier!   I'm always 'experimenting' to make things unique in my home...sounds like we are a lot alike. I love the big, openness of your kitchen!   A perfect place for family and friends to gather!
> 
> Finally got all the Christmas down in the house.   Although I love the decorations, it feels good to have the clean simple ness back.   I will decorate my bear tree for winter with some lovely winters balls, birds and baubles.



I bet we would have fun creating projects together Chanel!
Here is a little detail of the valance.The coloring in the photo is a little off but you can get the idea. 
I selected different textures of plaids for fun contrast. I then added pewter hearts and additional beading to the penant part of the valance over the pleats. The hearts are not vintage but the beads are. I added these after they were hung, I don't reccomend this...it took forever to wire them on! 
I hope we get to see a pic of your bear tree!


----------



## Luckydogmom

biscuit1 said:


> LDM , I think both are beautiful . No wonder you cook / bake like crazy- that is serious equipment. Did you paint island chairs ?



Biscuit!!!! Hi!!! How are you??
Yes, we painted the chairs. It was  super easy. Just a coat of primer one coat cover paint then two coats of semi gloss black. I also got rid of the chair cushions. They were crumb collectors!
My dad made our kitchen table. He wasn't keen on the idea of having it painted but know loves the finished look. I am still working on the details of the table legs.


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> Wow!!  Beautiful, LDM!
> 
> Tesi-I love the idea of a little lavendar!
> 
> Happy Friday!



Thanks CK!

BTW, every time I walk outside I think of you and stop complaining. It feels freezing here but nothing like your weather!


----------



## ouija board

LDM, I love your new kitchen! Amazing how a coat of paint transforms the whole room. 

Ck, glad the henna worked, although the process didn't sound fun. My hairdresser found a single grey hair the last time she did my hair...ack! Hope Hot Cars is on the mend.


----------



## tesi

ldm-  love the new kitchen look, and the beads on the chandelier are gorgeous!   what a special touch.  we have an all cherry kitchen up north and i also am at the 18 year mark.  itching to change it, make it less traditional and more modern but it appears dh and i have decided that we will be selling that house within 2 years.  it is where we raised our girls but frankly it is boring. the girls and their respective bf's and friends only want to be at the beach or down south.  and it has become a burden on me in every way.  so, if anyone is itching to help clean out 18 years of insanity.....give me a call.  

ck-  the henna sounds fabulous.  i've always considered it but i'm afraid. the story of my life....fear of everything.

hugs to all!


----------



## India

SO many changes for tpf Chat ladies!  Hair!  Kitchens!  Houses!  Wow!

LDM, that is one serious kitchen!  I'm very envious and my DD would be, too.  I MUCH prefer the white than the maple cabinets - I'm a painted cabinet lady all the way and white always looks good.  Your chandelier and valences turned out so well - uniquely LDM!  

OH how I wish my hair would turn grey!  I never dreamed I would not have grey hair - all my mother's family were prematurely grey as was she.  Instead, at 50, my hair turned very dark - an UGLY dark color with no life at all.  At that time, I started highlighting it, but would adore to not have to spend the money or bother if the danged stuff would just turn grey on me.  I think grey hair is chic and smart and beautiful - it shows SO much self-confidence in a woman.  I have a bit of grey around my face and we leave that.  As for lavender, blue, violet...well you ladies are MUCH younger than I am and far more adventurous!

Tesi, your DH is right about getting rid of the house.  Once children are grown, they only want to visit their parents where they get a free beach vacation.  That's why my DS rarely comes to KY.  But the cleaning out/disposing will be daunting, to say the least.  I hope you'll be happy in FL when not at the northern beach house.  I'm with you on all that humidity down there - much prefer Southern CA and their desert climate.  Perhaps a condo for Fall and Spring or a break from humidity in the winter?  

Christmas comes down at my house on Sunday afternoon.  I may get rid of the dried up magnolia later today or tomorrow - it looks dead and IS dead!  I hate taking down my tree - my LR never looks better than when the tree is up - so rich and warm with the colored lights on it.  It still smells fresh and good!  But I must get my SIL and "elves" before the elves return to school on Mon.


----------



## chaneljewel

Love the valance even more since I see the close up, LDM!

And here's the bear tree...unlit and lit.  My seasonal fun!


----------



## chaneljewel

Unlit


----------



## chaneljewel

Such seasonal fun!


----------



## India

Omg, how adorable!  LOVE those bears!


----------



## ouija board

Chanel, the bear tree is fantastic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## India

Okay, cat lovers...isn't this amazing?  SO many gorgeous cats - I want ALL of them!

http://ny.eater.com/2014/12/15/7393...ork-citys-very-first-cat-cafe-opening#4359644

HAVE to go visit next time I'm in NYC!


----------



## etoile de mer

India said:


> Okay, cat lovers...isn't this amazing?  SO many gorgeous cats - I want ALL of them!
> 
> http://ny.eater.com/2014/12/15/7393...ork-citys-very-first-cat-cafe-opening#4359644
> 
> HAVE to go visit next time I'm in NYC!



So fun, thanks for posting!  

Dropping in for a moment, for popover advice...

*India*, quite a while ago, I remember you recommended Stonewall Kitchen's popover mix. I have a box, ready to make! We love popovers, but I've never made them. Do they keep, or are they best eaten right away? It looks like I could easily divide the dry mix into two parts, to save half for later. Any thoughts appreciated!


----------



## India

They keep amazingly well.  Sometimes I freeze some in a ziplock bag;sometimes I just put them in a ziplock and put them on the counter.  Reheat them at About 309-325 degrees for 3-5 minutes until steamy inside.  They're still delicious, but, of cours, are the absolute best hot from the oven.


----------



## etoile de mer

India said:


> They keep amazingly well.  Sometimes I freeze some in a ziplock bag;sometimes I just put them in a ziplock and put them on the counter.  Reheat them at About 309-325 degrees for 3-5 minutes until steamy inside.  They're still delicious, but, of cours, are the absolute best hot from the oven.



Many thanks!


----------



## ck21

Winding down the weekend, and what feels like a month of holidays.

Hard to face a 5 day week, especially when we are faced with high temperatures that won't be above zero.  Ugh!!

Hot Cars and I were running around today--he wanted to go to the clearance museum and I wanted to find the clearance candy cane coffee at Target (which I didn't realize I loved until this morning, now that it is deeply discounted).  It took 3 targets but I got my coffee and Hot cars got to play at the museum.

Hope everyone is well!  I'm liking the henna even more.  They say that the color develops over a couple of days, and it turned out well.  It might even be worth the fuss!

Gotta run--I'm procrastinating on some work that I don't like to do!!


----------



## tesi

A quick hello.   Never made it back north.   flight completely cancelled.  Tremendous amount of drama as dd#2 HAD to be home to pack and head back to college.  We found her one seat on a flight to NYC and had car service take her home- where she set off without us.  Makes me sad.   Thankfully she arrived just fine but I'm feeling very unsettled.  When my plans are set they are set.   And my hair and other bits need doing.  On the upside- it's toasty here.   Thankfully someone is home to take care of pup and my house plants.   

Chanel- love the tree!  
Ck- keep us updated on the henna.   I'm considering it as well.  I'm finding I don't want to be at the mercy of my hairdresser.   I can do my own fingers, toes and facials so eliminating one more appointment would be super!  

Hugs to all and wishes for a beautiful new year filled with blessings.


----------



## Luckydogmom

chaneljewel said:


> Unlit



I adore your bear tree Chanel, so cute!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Tesi, so sorry to hear you are unable to get a flight back home. I can only imagine how stressed your DD must have been, glad to hear she made it back safe and sound. Will it be difficult for her to get back to school? The good news is you are warm and in a beautiful home. Those East Coast storms are awful!

CK, just reading about your temperatures gives me the chills. Is it hard to breathe outside? I have never been in that kind of weather, can't even imagine. Please be safe!! That peppermint coffee sounds yummy. I adore anything with mint but DH is severely allergic so no mint in our home
I do indulge when he isn't around, I have to be very sneaky!

Kirby and DS2 went back to school today. Our home suddenly feels very quiet. However, the few hours leading up to the quiet were anything but! Searching for misplaced car keys, favorite shirts, chargers, shoes, etc...They are both last minutes boys, messy and unorganized as well. Drives me crazy at times but I love them to pieces.
I must say that I am so happy Kirby opted not to play polo, this is the healthiest he has ever been. No broken bones, ear infections or strep. I had forgotten how wonderful it it to have a very healthy boy!

Sadly sweet Braxton landed in the hospital today with a severe virus. They gave him an IV, brought his fever down then sent him home. DD is a wreck. She is now coming down with it. I am taking dinner over tonight, dropping it by the front door. I just can't get sick right now but I will do what ever I can to help in any other way 

Hope everyone is healthy and warm!


----------



## ck21

Tesi-on the bright side, you're stuck in the warm weather, rather than the cold.  Still, no good when mother nature upsets your plans.

LDM--It's not necessarily hard to breathe, but the cold does momentarily take your breath away.  Living here, you learn to dress for it and always make sure you have extra clothes in your car as being stranded somewhere can be dangerous.  Cell phones have been a god send in that respect.  You could come and visit just to experience what a day feels like when the high isn't above zero!!   Good thoughts to your DD and Braxton!

I'm on my way out to brave the cold.  Hot Cars should be pretty wound up, as it was too cold to go outside at day care.  I think the legal guidelines say they can't go out below 20 degrees or something like that!

Any good TV on tonight?


----------



## ck21

Just re-read my post from yesterday.  The Clearance museum?!?!?!?!  Wonder if I typed that or auto-correct took over...  Children's museum.


----------



## India

Wondered what a "clearance" museum was!  Funny!  You had SALES on the mind, dear ck!

If one has breathing problems, then the cold air can be a problem.  I just always wear either a muffler or a high turtleneck sweater so I can "warm" the air I breathe - problem solved!  SO sorry about Braxton and DD - she does NOT need this - sure her immune system is very compromised.  But YOU don't need it either - then you're no use for helping at all.

I guess my DS was lucky - other than some shoulder pain that was fixed by icing between times in the game, he never had any health issues or injuries in 8 yrs of water polo.  So far, DGS3, has not, either.  They were back at practice this Sat - he's 10 1/2 and loves it SO much.  DS loves seeing him play and can relive old memories.  There is a new league for "older" players (think guys in their 40's) at the place where DGS plays, but he just doesn't have time for it and is hopelessly out of shape after quitting 5 years ago.  As he says "All good things must come to an end sometime".

Did anyone watch the Manners at Downton Abbey after the first new episode last night?  Who ARE these clods who haven't any idea of basic manners TODAY.  No, not as rigid as in Edwardian times, but thy DO still exist!  Had a call today from an old St Louis friend - she was bemoaning the fact that 4 of her grandchildren have no table manners at all - just get up and wander around, even in the middle of Christmas dinner.  She decided this year "her game, her rules" and insisted that they all 4 (ranging in age from 21 down to 10), put their napkin in their laps at the beginning of the meal and ask to be excused.  Are she and I (and my children!) the only ones who expect this anymore?

Oh well, I've known for years I was a dinosaur...


----------



## ck21

I think it's wonderful that you continue to expect manners, India.  I fear Hot Cars would not fare well at a more formal dinner.  He is well-versed in the "pleases and thank yous" side of manners, but we rarely sit down to dinner together, so he doesn't get exposed to manners from that standpoint.

LDM--thought of you on the way to my car tonight.  Another thing only a cold weather person would know is how to judge the temperature by the sound of the snow when you walk on it.  Squeaky snow is cold snow, and our snow is very squeaky today!!


----------



## India

I can judge temp outside by just looking at the rhododendrons outside my front door.  If the leaves are their normal shape, it's above freezing; if curled tightly under, it's below freezing.  The tighter they're curled (sometimes almost to the size of a cigarette!), the colder it is outside!


----------



## ck21

India said:


> I can judge temp outside by just looking at the rhododendrons outside my front door. If the leaves are their normal shape, it's above freezing; if curled tightly under, it's below freezing. The tighter they're curled (sometimes almost to the size of a cigarette!), the colder it is outside!


 
How cool!  I didn't know that!


----------



## tesi

india-  i loved the downtown abbey special after the first episode last night.  how difficult it must have been to abide by rules so terribly stringent.  manners i understand, respect i understand, but marriage solely for duty and position, no.  i don't know if love came later, i suppose that could happen once in a while, but it seems sad.  

ldm- so sorry about sweet braxton.  i do hope and pray your dd is able to ward off the virus.  she really does not need any more health challenges. stay well...

back to cold tomorrow....looks like arriving during some snow.  i'm a nervous traveler as it is, and any difficulty makes me pause.


----------



## csshopper

Tesi-hoping for safe travel for you tomorrow.

Ldm- hospital visits for children are hard on everyone, your DD has had to deal with so many medical issues recently, vibes for a short flu season for them and quick recovery

Ck-I remember squeaky snow and, like India, breathing through my muffler. The winds off Lake Erie could be brutal in the winter.

India, probably our ages but I totally agree about manners. Haven't had problems with napkins or roaming, but did decree several years ago that ALL cell phones not be brought to the table and they must have ringers turned off in the house (everyone had a different tune that played and it was awful  and rude). Oldest DGS pulls my chair out for me, the others join him in clearing the table after dinner. There is hope....We do have one phone exception now, DGD's DH is a fireman and he was once summoned from off duty due to wild fires.

Chanel- your bear tree is charming and ldm- the chandelier in your fab kitchen is spectacular. Great creativity in Chat!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Tesi, hope you're home safe and sound soon.

The thing that hit a particular chord with me during the "Manners at Downton Abbey" was about not leaning back in your chair during dinner.  My father was a stickler for that one, but I've long since let it go.  Being comfortable and prolonging conversation at the dinner table is far more important to me.  

LDM, I'm so sorry to Braxton and DD are under the weather, but please take care of yourself!


----------



## Mindi B

tesi, safe and smooth travel vibes to you!
LDM, healthy thoughts to all.  You are smart to keep a little distance so you can continue to support DD without risking illness yourself.  
ck, yes, I remember that whole scenario very well. Once you learn to handle it, it IS manageable, but I don't miss the relentless cold.  Folks here are hopeless at dealing with snow.  The tiniest amount freaks everyone out--it's hilarious, but dangerous (awful, clueless driving).  Does Bailey like the snow?
I think of this post-holiday winter time as sort of a dip in the year.  It's easy for me to get depressed and purposeless around now, so time to begin purging stuff from closets and drawers.  Busy-ness is all!
And there should be a Clearance museum.


----------



## Mindi B

CG!!!


----------



## ck21

Another cold weatherquirk--black ice.  This is when it's too cold for any chemicals to keep the roads ice free.  In times of heavy traffic, car exhaust freezes on the road, causing black ice.  This morning there was a 20 car pile up on one of our major highways, likely caused by black ice.

My drive this morning was slow--two accidents on my route.  In this weather one learns to look for reflections/shiny spots on the road as an indication of conditions.  

Life in Minnesota!!


----------



## India

Mindi, I thought you lived in CT.  Are they truly idiots about snow in New England?  Good grief!  And everyone and his brother drives a Range Rover, which could climb a snow covered mountain!  

We had black ice in Maine and it's very scary.  Snow does not bother me one bit - I learned how to drive in snow as a teenager in KS - yes, we sometimes had blizzards.  But ice?  Now that's something I fear and greatly respect.  I just don't go out when there's ice.  If the drivers don't get me, a parking lot that is unsalted will for sure.  We were in Maine during the huge ice storm in 1998 which closed down the entire state.  They brought power linesmen up from as far away as NC as most of the state was without electricity.  Lucky for us - we lived in the school dorms and the school was on the same grid as the police dept and the volunteer fire dept.  They are the #1 in line to get power restored, so we were only without it for a day or so.  I never knew it could get so cold so quickly inside!  We got under the very heavy down comforter with gloves and hats on and threw on all the cats and dogs - only way to not freeze.  SO glad I now have a generator here so no more worrying about power outages etc.


----------



## Mindi B

I do, India, and they are.  You'd think we'd know better, indeed, but an inch or two of snow and people lose their minds.  Those Range Rover drivers need to be reminded that while they might be able to go 65 mph despite the snow, they can't necessarily STOP on a dime.  And others drive WAY too cautiously, as if there were no traction whatsoever.  So between the slow-mos and the speed freaks, it's a zoo.  
Don't get me started on black ice.  Last year, my first moving vehicle accident ever: I slid into someone at a stoplight about 1 minute from my house--I hadn't yet realized the roads were all black ice.  Eeep.


----------



## ck21

April 19th--Lilly Pulitzer for Target!!


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> April 19th--Lilly Pulitzer for Target!!



Spring blossoms to banish winter blahs.  Hopefully shifts are included in the line. So classic and comfortable for summer. Love the collaborations!


----------



## ck21

250 pieces in this line!  Home stuff, dresses, adorable shoes.....!!!  So excited!


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> April 19th--Lilly Pulitzer for Target!!



Yay!!!! Please tell me there will be kids clothes and shoes!


----------



## Mindi B

Yowza maroo, it is COLD everywhere.  My DSIL tells me MN has cancelled schools, which is MAJOR.  Here it will be single-digits tonight, which is uber-cold for us.  HenHen peed on a rug today.  Can't say I hold it against him.  Too dang cold to use the yard!
Stay warm and safe and cuddly, everyone!


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> Yowza maroo, it is COLD everywhere.  My DSIL tells me MN has cancelled schools, which is MAJOR.  Here it will be single-digits tonight, which is uber-cold for us.  HenHen peed on a rug today.  Can't say I hold it against him.  Too dang cold to use the yard!
> Stay warm and safe and cuddly, everyone!



maybe wee wee pads in HenHen's future ?


----------



## ck21

Yep, many schools closed.  I think the high temp today was -5.  Ish!


----------



## Mindi B

We tried weewee pads when Henry was a pup.  He didn't understand them--They were apparently really fun to dig at, but that was the extent of his involvement.  He is not the sharpest dog in the drawer.


----------



## India

Supposed to be 0 here tonight.  Just got back from taking DGS2 to squash practice.  Had to fill the gas tank (what's with the 30 cent rise in gas prices since Mon!), and it was 14 with the wind blowing - just brutal.  My dogs love the cold but unfortunately it causes Shimmer to revert to the wild dog practice of eating poop in cold weather.  Have to watch the girl like a hawk!  Fortunately, she minds and immediately comes in when called, giving up a "tantalizing" tidbit.

Dogs go to the groomer tomorrow so must go out at 8:30 in the morning!


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> We tried weewee pads when Henry was a pup.  He didn't understand them--They were apparently really fun to dig at, but that was the extent of his involvement.  He is not the sharpest dog in the drawer.



My furkid crew ranges from gifted and brilliant to stupid , they are mine- I can say it.
The wee wee pads help out with one of the chicksas but the boys are clueless.


----------



## biscuit1

India, when it is this cold  ( we share same temp range at the moment) do your dogs wear coats or sweaters ?  
I've been told I will wreck the dog's natural coat. If we go out walking they're wearing one.


----------



## ck21

Good night!!  Stay warm!!


----------



## Mindi B

biscuit1 said:


> My furkid crew ranges from gifted and brilliant to stupid , they are mine- I can say it.
> The wee wee pads help out with one of the chicksas but the boys are clueless.



Precisely.  I love Henry dearly, but he is not college material.
As for "wrecking the dog's natural coat"--not sure I buy that, at least not for a dog like Henry, whose "natural coat" is a thin layer of ginger fuzz with freckled pink skin visible beneath.  He wears a sweater!  Unless the dog were in the sweater 24/7, or a show dog whose coat is paramount, I say keep 'em bundled up on walks, especially the little 'uns.


----------



## Mindi B

Also, brrrr.


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> Precisely.  I love Henry dearly, but he is not college material.
> As for "wrecking the dog's natural coat"--not sure I buy that, at least not for a dog like Henry, whose "natural coat" is a thin layer of ginger fuzz with freckled pink skin visible beneath.  He wears a sweater!  Unless the dog were in the sweater 24/7, or a show dog whose coat is paramount, I say keep 'em bundled up on walks, especially the little 'uns.



Poor Henry!   Has he put on any weight yet since vacation?  My terriers have double coats furnished by nature but also have a lovely wardrobe- from mini horse blankets to Burberry.
I wondered if Cavaliers get dressed.


----------



## India

My Cavaliers are not trimmed as some do, so they have no need for a coat - they're wearing their "furs" when they go out.  It was 2 above when I got up at 8:30 (overslept!) and they wanted to stay out for about 10-15 minutes.  They're very hearty little dogs.

As for ruining coats, how is this possible unless one goes for walks that last for hours!  Of course, Cavaliers are shown in a natural state (unlike Cocker Spaniels who are groomed as much as poodles!) so I can't speak about other breeds.  

Mine love the cold far more than I do!  I'm dreading going out this AM when my Nantucket Pie is out of the oven - taking it to rehab as a reward for all who braved the cold.  Pulmonary people tend not to do much braving - they always tell me that temperamentally, I belong in Cardiac Rehab with all the other Type A people!  I don't think I'm a Type A but I'm sure not as lethargic as many of the pulmonary folks.  Think it's that I'm just not a southern woman...


----------



## biscuit1

I think the ruining of the coat was that if they wore an additional layer of clothing , their own coat does not grow in as hard as it normally would.


----------



## ouija board

I think dogs with a reasonable amount of hair can tolerate the cold for a reasonable amount of time without a sweater. They have built in insulation. Henry ain't one of them...he needs his warm cozy sweater! I attempted to buy my dog a sweater since she's getting older and thinner, but sheesh, try finding a sweater big enough to fit a 75lb Doberman. I'd have to knit one myself, and that just isn't gonna happen anytime soon!


----------



## Mindi B

biscuit1 said:


> I think the ruining of the coat was that if they wore an additional layer of clothing , their own coat does not grow in as hard as it normally would.



Yup, that's what I meant--if the dog's body were "fooled" into thinking the environment was warmer than it actually is.  Miss Olive, unlike Henry, has a double coat and does pretty well in the cold, at least for short periods.  And she is funny about clothes anyway--really doesn't care for them, and if anything covers her behind, she is rendered immobile.  I assume it's because the covered butt feels like she's being dominated, or "mounted," by the sweater, poor baby.  It makes her visibly upset.  HenHen, of course, is pretty much up for anything.  The big goof.


----------



## India

There were 6 people at rehab this AM.  The Nantucket pie was a great hit - a reward for forbearance in the cold.  I took it right out of the oven, covered with foil.  

Was reading the new issue of Town & Country yesterday.  There was an article about Le Rosey - the super-posh boarding school in Switzerland, known as the school for Kings.  It said the daily "uniform" of a Le Rosey girl included carrying an Hermes Kelly bag.  The average allowance was about $5000 a month.  Tuition?  Over $100,000!  

Can't think of a place I'd rather NOT send a child or grandchild...


----------



## ck21

That's crazy India!!  

-30 to -40 wind chills tonight.  Yikes!  Lots of blowing snow, terrible blizzard conditions in the open areas....

We lost a very tall skinny tree in our back yard.  Fortunately it fell in the best possible direction and stayed within the wooded area and not on the house.

Good night!!  Snuggle up!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> That's crazy India!!
> 
> -30 to -40 wind chills tonight.  Yikes!  Lots of blowing snow, terrible blizzard conditions in the open areas....
> 
> We lost a very tall skinny tree in our back yard.  Fortunately it fell in the best possible direction and stayed within the wooded area and not on the house.
> 
> Good night!!  Snuggle up!



Oh dear CK, please be safe, stay warm!! I am worried about you!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Long week, I look forward to catching up tomorrow.
Good weather vibes to all who need them, yikes it's crazy cold for so many!
Thursday hugs and kisses...


----------



## csshopper

Ldm-how are DD and Braxton? 

Heat vibes to all Chat peeps and furbabies (dressed and naked). 32degrees seems downright warm compared to what so many of you are enduring right now. Bundle up and stay safe!


----------



## Luckydogmom

csshopper said:


> Ldm-how are DD and Braxton?
> 
> Heat vibes to all Chat peeps and furbabies (dressed and naked). 32degrees seems downright warm compared to what so many of you are enduring right now. Bundle up and stay safe!



Thankfully much, much better! When I posted the other day that I was simply dropping off food I lied. 
When I saw sweet Braxton's little face in the window I couldn't help myself. He needed Gramsie hugs!
So far I am fine! DD is also fine now as well. Braxton asked for pizza last night, good indication that he is well on his way to feeling healthy again. Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, that is good news, LDM.  LOL at Gramsie not being able to resist her little grandson's face!  Who could?  Those eyes!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Glad all are feeling better LDM.  
It's been terribly cold here too with snow and more snow.   School was out three days this week as the roads have been terrible!   I guess we are suppose to have ice Monday morning.   Winter is in full force!


----------



## Millicat

Happy Sunday to you all, ladies   *waving* 
I still come and read even though the technical problems on the site reduce my patience, and therefore posting much, if only an IT genius could be employed to sort out the glitches in one fell swoop :/


----------



## Mindi B

Hi, Millicat!  I think your area has had some stormy weather recently, too. . . hope all is well with you and the kitties!


----------



## India

At the moment I need a "China Anonymous" sponsor!  This time of year, I become VERY interested in china and silver.  Don't ask why - I have no idea except that I want MORE!  You ladies have your clothes and handbag addictions, mine is china and silver.  I have given in on the silver 3 times since right before Xmas but so far, haven't succumbed to the china but am close.  For all the dinner parties I give...right....  My grandchildren will probably have a yard sale and give the stuff away...


----------



## tesi

hello sweet friends- hope everyone is staying warm.  pleased to hear that braxton is feeling better-what a little sweetie. 

india-  i completely understand the china fixation.  silver i find too complicated in terms of upkeep, and my entertaining tends to be casual at the beach. no need for silver with nathan's hot dogs... i am british at heart and adore ornamentation and many bits and bobs in a room.  
henrietta spencer churchill has written numerous british decor books-adore these volumes!

btw water continues to give me trouble this week-  leaky toilet valve and overflowing washer&#8230;
my neighbor had a MASSIVE water leak (pipe froze and broke) and because it is a summer home it wasn't discovered until a neighbor noticed icicles outside. damage is extensive.  my heart aches for them. water and fire-  my biggest home fears.

i hope all here are well and happy. dh and i are endeavoring to simplify, clean out, and acquire less. we are getting a bit older, children are gone, it is time.  i cannot leave this mess for them to deal with.  so i'm starting. 

hugs to all- wishes for warmth, health, and peace.


----------



## Mindi B

tesi, it is genuinely good of you to think about decluttering on behalf of your kids.  My DF is a true hoarder--only my DM's efforts prevent him from being fodder for one of those dreadful tv shows, seriously--so I will have quite a job of it someday. (Thank goodness he is too fastidious to keep actual GARBAGE--just junk.)  It is a kindness to think ahead as much as possible.  I, too, am finding (much to my initial surprise) that less is more, and am embarking on another clean-out of my own.  The more I do it the easier it gets to say "goodbye, toodle-oo, sayonara, adios" to stuff I don't need, don't use, and should never have bought.  Fortunately DH is good about this sort of thing and doesn't let me wallow in "WHY did I buy this?" guilt, which is pointless and demotivating.  Out it goes!  The hardest thing is facing up to stuff I CAN'T wear anymore, because, whodathunkit, my body today is not identical to my body some years ago.  THAT hoits. Bad.


----------



## ck21

Good morning!  Tesi--I agree.  Very kind and thoughtful of you to do some purging now.

I'm trying to do my own purge, just because my stuff is sometimes my enemy.  I end up having so much that I can't find the one thing I"m looking for.

Hope everyone has a great Monday!!


----------



## India

Oh tesi, you're SO good!  My problem is that every time I throw something away, within 6 months I wish I had it!  I sold SO much furniture from my basement about 5 years ago - thought I would never again need it.  Well, now DS could very much use a LOT of what I practically gave away.  The same with DH's tools - did a purge there - wasn't 3 months until I was looking for what I sold.  

My closet is rarely a problem.  I have really very few clothes and I have deeply regretted getting rid of some very large cashmere sweaters from when I was heavy.  I could now wear them with leggings and they'd be cozy and great.  They were old ones from Land's End when they made their sweaters in a very heavy weight of cashmere.  No more...  I had thought I had saved my very favorite heather brown one, but I cannot find it so it must have gotten into the resale shop pile by accident.  No one EVER has a great brown cashmere t-neck sweater.  It has to be a heather one or it looks awful.  

So, as my DD says every time she sees my basement "this house is going to be a huge burden to me someday".  I just tell her that's the price of inheriting my antiques, silver & china, and jewelry!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Happy Monday!
Finally catching my breath today. This business of being the responsible daughter in law is getting old!
I adore my in laws BUT at 89 and 92 they are now simply difficult. We recently lost two of the caregivers and I had to "fill in" until a new set was found. I honestly think I should go back to full time, get a pay check and let someone else deal with this kind stuff. Ugh.
Rant over, thank you 

I surprised DD and Braxton with lunch from her favorite restaurant. When Braxton opened the door he yelled "I love you best".  He melts my heart.
Seeing him well is the best, that was one long week of worry.

When we gave our kitchen and great room a make over I purged boxes and boxes of "stuff". It felt so great having more open space, decluttered bookshelves and organization. I now also feel the need to go room to room doing the same. Dreading my closet, yuck.

Tonight is the big college football game...GO Ducks!!
My dad is coming over for dinner and the game so I had better start cooking.

Good weather vibes to all...


----------



## Luckydogmom

tesi said:


> hello sweet friends- hope everyone is staying warm.  pleased to hear that braxton is feeling better-what a little sweetie.
> 
> india-  i completely understand the china fixation.  silver i find too complicated in terms of upkeep, and my entertaining tends to be casual at the beach. no need for silver with nathan's hot dogs... i am british at heart and adore ornamentation and many bits and bobs in a room.
> henrietta spencer churchill has written numerous british decor books-adore these volumes!
> 
> btw water continues to give me trouble this week-  leaky toilet valve and overflowing washer
> my neighbor had a MASSIVE water leak (pipe froze and broke) and because it is a summer home it wasn't discovered until a neighbor noticed icicles outside. damage is extensive.  my heart aches for them. water and fire-  my biggest home fears.
> 
> i hope all here are well and happy. dh and i are endeavoring to simplify, clean out, and acquire less. we are getting a bit older, children are gone, it is time.  i cannot leave this mess for them to deal with.  so i'm starting.
> 
> hugs to all- wishes for warmth, health, and peace.



Oh no Tesi, so sorry to hear you have more water problems, ugh, ugh, ugh! I hope all was easily repaired


----------



## tesi

ldm-  you are so wonderful to do so much for your inlaws.  it becomes complicated to help older relatives who sometimes are reticent to accept help-or like my aunt-fire people over nothing&#8230;..i hope dearly that my dh and i can take care of one another until the end.  
i don't want to burden my girls- but i do hope they will be old women by then! 

i did do some clean out today- small progress everyday is my motto.  that way i will not be depressed over the task. my closets are my biggest worry.  i love my clothes, and i have saved all of my better things over the last 15 years or so.  doesn't help that my daughter works for a fashion designer and i have access to a lot at wholesale.   i look at fashion as art-and i love art too.  i've been a bad girl over the years&#8230;..yikes.  i'm in recovery. first step is admission of a problem. 

water issues are sorted.  i used wrong detergent and twice as much for washer so thats explained away.  toilet is holding&#8230;..how ridic does that sound?

hugs to all!


----------



## chaneljewel

Glad you found the water problem tesi.   That can be a messy issue!
I've been busy organizing and purging too.  I have a closet of kitchen gadgets that I rarely, if ever, use and am letting things go.  I just like the limited look better than having these things.  I've been working on getting rid of clothes too although there are a few items that I just have difficulty getting rid of even though I don't wear them.  I love to just look at them!  Ugh!  Maybe one day!
India, what china do you yearn for?   I've been wanting a new set but don't really need them and...you know the rest.  I haven't done anything to get new china but continue to look.  Hopefully I can keep it that way!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Tesi I feel the same way, I don't want to be a burdon to ours kids, ever. In a perfect world I want to have a really handsome young man care for me if I do need help. One with dreamy eyes. DH will have a very ugly old woman care for him. Obviously I will be doing the hiring 
Chanel I also have clothes that I never wear but simply love. I do think it would be fun if we all got together and had a closet swap, like a cookie swap! I will host!
Tesi you are so lucky to have your DD working in the fashion industry, what fun! My favorite way to shop is at sample sales, but then I buy too much.

Game is still on, DH and my dad are yelling really loud...as if the players can hear them???


----------



## Luckydogmom

India said:


> At the moment I need a "China Anonymous" sponsor!  This time of year, I become VERY interested in china and silver.  Don't ask why - I have no idea except that I want MORE!  You ladies have your clothes and handbag addictions, mine is china and silver.  I have given in on the silver 3 times since right before Xmas but so far, haven't succumbed to the china but am close.  For all the dinner parties I give...right....  My grandchildren will probably have a yard sale and give the stuff away...



Do you mix your patterns together ever India? Lately I have been having fun mixing patterns and colors.
Lavender salad plates from Portugal on top of red Italian plates with a pewter charger, red plaid cloth napkin.
Black and white toile over green rabbit plates, also from Portugal. Purple plaid napkins with this combination. 
I am currently searching for some Scottish thistle plates. 
Your tables always look so beautiful India, you have such a gift for setting the perfect place!
DH has been attempting to set a proper Downton Abby place setting this past week, so cute.


----------



## India

Yes, ldm, I do mix patterns, but mine are all formal, as is my dining room.  I don't have a table in my kitchen and I use my everyday dishes in the breakfast room as the colors work best (which is why I got new everyday dishes about 12 years ago - old ones didn't look good in breakfast room).  I have dishes I have inherited, and ones I have purchased.  

My mother had Spode's "Ann Hathaway" as her "good" china.  It's very pretty - rather old fashioned and perfect for a ladies luncheon or a tea party.  I don't use it very often, but I do love it.  I inherited a partial set of Minton "Rose".  My uncle had sent a barrel full of it to his mother in MO when he was a young Cavalry officer stationed in the Canal Zone after WW1.  Much of it was broken in the shipping.  I found a lot in an antique mall in Carlisle PA.  Why Carlisle?  Well, the Army War College is there and many career Army people retired nearby.  A lot had been stationed in the Canal Zone at one time and must have bought Minton Rose!  So, I now have a full set of that, both dinner and luncheon.

My "good" china is a pattern that was only made for a short time.  A china painter at Royal Crown Derby started his own company and did many similar patterns, but his were a combination of stencil and hand painting, thus less expensive.  I mix Herend's Chinese Bouquet Rust with it - wish I had bought more 30 years ago at the old Reject China Shop!  It was a steal!  Herend is SO expensive now.  I also have a set of plates that I bought at an antique show - they sound hideous but are gorgeous.  They have an almost Pepto Bismol pink wide border with elaborate gold paste work - they're very elegant and gorgeous.  They work very well with the Minton Rose and with my mother's Spode.  Then there is the set of Wedgwood "Wild Strawberry" I bought when a local dept store was going out of business.  It's new enough that it can go in the dishwasher and it goes in my DR when I don't want to be terribly formal.  I have 2 sets of sterling flatware so I have a lot of variety, depending on the formality of the occasion.  I have both dinner and luncheon size in two of the patterns.  I have at least 3 sets of crystal - my "good" is my Waterford "Lismore".  

You ladies worry about closet space for all your clothes and your handbag collections.  I worry about room for all these dishes and crystal!!!  I had to buy a cabinet in the basement for some of it, and took over a built-in corner cupboard in the breakfast room that had originally been built for a TV and stereo.  Those are gone and it is now filled with dishes etc!  I'd kill for a real honest-to-God butler's pantry!

Did I mention that I also collect antique linens?  Since it is so expensive to have my good cloths laundered, I have many, many sets of antique placemat sets, most purchased on ebay or found in ratty old antique malls - all for very little.  They're truly heirloom quality and very easy to launder and iron.  

Now do you see why this house is going to be a burden to my daughter?  Ha!


----------



## Mindi B

Ooooh, sorry about your team, LDM.  Looks like the Bucks beat the Ducks.  Hope your DH and DF aren't too hoarse today!


----------



## India

Too bad about the Ducks, LDM.  Hope everyone is okay, if disappointed.  

Just made my ferry reservations for the Vineyard!  I stayed up til 2AM trying to make them - not yet online.  I read for another hour - had a VERY hard time getting up - set alarm for 7 and got up at 9!  Already on wait list for return reservation but I've never not gotten the ferry I wanted.  Now, the web site won't let me print my confirmation.  SO much better than the days when we phoned in and waited on hold for 2-3 hrs and then were disconnected when they finally picked up!  This was when there was no such thing as "unlimited long distance" so that was always a VERY expensive call and it could take all day to make the reservations.  

Even though I've already paid half the rent for summer 2015, it never seems "real" until I make those ferry reservations.  The countdown to summer begins!  And not a moment too soon - it is SO damp and cold outside.  I'd love to just crawl back in bed with the dogs but pulmonary rehab awaits my attendance!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi B said:


> Ooooh, sorry about your team, LDM.  Looks like the Bucks beat the Ducks.  Hope your DH and DF aren't too hoarse today!



Yep, those darn Bucks! It was a fun game to watch, happy DS2 didn't go to the game. When they went to the Rose Bowl and had such a great time we thought for certain he would splurge on this game also.
We still love our Ducks!


----------



## csshopper

Luckydogmom said:


> Yep, those darn Bucks! It was a fun game to watch, happy DS2 didn't go to the game. When they went to the Rose Bowl and had such a great time we thought for certain he would splurge on this game also.
> We still love our Ducks!



DGS is a Duck so we are Quackers and had the family here last night for  dinner and watching the game. Have to admire Ohio State, well coached and well prepared.

On to the Super Bowl.


----------



## Luckydogmom

I agree CSS, Ohio played a great game. Over all both teams deserved to play in that game, both are champs in my mind 
How does you DGS like Uof O? Our DS2 will be graduation from the law school this spring. I will be sad to have him leave Oregon. I thought he might have met a local gal while in school, no such luck. He only spent time with his books and on the basketball court.


----------



## Luckydogmom

India your china patterns sound amazing! Your collection is something to be proud of.
We use our Black and white Spode transfer ware  for our every day dishes, I really love these.
For dinner parties I often use our Wedgewood embossed Queens ware. It is light blue with raised white grape vine pattern. I like the contrast of the light blue on our black and white table, it's pretty in the spring.
Traditional Christmas Spode for the month of December. Johnson Bros. Friendly Village is used in November. Our kids loved the change of china, it always meant that a holiday was just around the corner.
We have lots of lavender plates from Portugal and Germany. My mom collected these. We now have splashes of purple and lavender in our home just so the dishes will match!
Our black and white rabbit transfer ware plates from England are my favorite. 
Now I am in the mood to add to the collection....India look what you have done to me!!


----------



## Mindi B

I have. . . er. . . Target china.  Seriously.  I do not belong on this forum.  :shame:


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, my bedroom is cream, navy, and lavenders.   the colors are really beautiful together.

I'm sad...so is dd.   a good friend that she grew up with committed suicide.   A very intelligent, beautiful young lady who couldn't handle the pressure of depression any longer.   I won't go into details of how it happened, but it was very traumatic, lonely and final.  My dd called me sobbing this morning.   I'm so sad too as this young lady was part of our life for a long time.   

India, your china collection sounds lovely!   I'd love to see it all!


----------



## Luckydogmom

chaneljewel said:


> LDM, my bedroom is cream, navy, and lavenders.   the colors are really beautiful together.
> 
> I'm sad...so is dd.   a good friend that she grew up with committed suicide.   A very intelligent, beautiful young lady who couldn't handle the pressure of depression any longer.   I won't go into details of how it happened, but it was very traumatic, lonely and final.  My dd called me sobbing this morning.   I'm so sad too as this young lady was part of our life for a long time.
> 
> India, your china collection sounds lovely!   I'd love to see it all!



Oh Chanel sweetie I am so sorry to read this. Huge hugs and vibes of comfort for all...xoxo


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi B said:


> I have. . . er. . . Target china.  Seriously.  I do not belong on this forum.  :shame:



Ok Mindi, listen up now...I have one up on you my dear!
My go to all time very favorite in the whole wide world set of dishes is from.....
THE .99 Cent Store!! Open stock white china with a rim of raised dots. Simple, clean and if I break one, oh well. Two years ago I bought a ton of it and have never regretted the space it takes up. 
I will share a pic if you want! It looks especially great in our new white kitchen


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> I have. . . er. . . Target china.  Seriously.  I do not belong on this forum.  :shame:




Yes, you belong!!  Target--my home away from home!!


----------



## ck21

chaneljewel said:


> LDM, my bedroom is cream, navy, and lavenders.   the colors are really beautiful together.
> 
> I'm sad...so is dd.   a good friend that she grew up with committed suicide.   A very intelligent, beautiful young lady who couldn't handle the pressure of depression any longer.   I won't go into details of how it happened, but it was very traumatic, lonely and final.  My dd called me sobbing this morning.   I'm so sad too as this young lady was part of our life for a long time.
> 
> India, your china collection sounds lovely!   I'd love to see it all!




Chanel--I am so sorry.


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> Yes, you belong!!  Target--my home away from home!!




I love everything Target&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;
Counting the days until Lilly P.!


----------



## Mindi B

Not to diss Tar-zhay!  I love it, too.  But my table decor--major meh.  I don't entertain, and DH is all about the food, not the ambiance.  So, no "good" china.  And don't get me started on linens. . . .


----------



## India

chanel, how horribly tragic.  Suicide is such a lonely act and what it does to those left behind is horrible.  

Target dishes are great!  I bought soup plates from there for our apt in Maine and for here, too.  I didn't even mention the three sets of "everyday" china I own.  These are the ones with the raised border - sort of fruits etc.  Don't think they make them anymore but they were great looking.  DS bought a set of white Target china for his apt - loves them.  It was a LOT cheaper than me packing and shipping one of my extra sets to him.  I SO wish I were closer - could give him lots of stuff that is not worth the cost of shipping.  His chair I had upholstered for him is to arrive in CT today.  Hope he likes it - it cost enough with fabric, trim, railheads, labor and shipping and we already had the chair!  

I was talking with a Cavalier friend in Indianapolis yesterday and we were comparing our china "collections" - most inherited along the way.  She lost the one daughter who would have loved all her things to cancer several years ago - other daughter couldn't care less and has never even unpacked her wedding china - think she's been married for about 15 yrs!k

Mindi, tell you husband that food tastes better on a beautifully set table!  Do any of you remember the old Pier 1 commercial from many years ago - cute southern gal who says "I don't cook much but I set a real cute table"?  I LOVED that commercial!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Sometimes my DH's humor irks me.
He just called to let me know that I almost became wealthy this morning. Apparently while landing, one of the tires of the plane blew out. The landing was awful. Everyone is ok, wide awake I am certain.

India I would love to see a picture of the chair that you had made! How nice of you to do that for your son!

I have a question. There is a group of 13 women in my neighborhood who get together for each others birthdays. We are all around the same age, I may be the oldest by a year. When we go out all the women drink a ton. They order way too much food, appetizers, dinner, desserts, etc...
Then we split the bill. It is usually around $150.00 to $200.00 per person!! I am NOT a big drinker or eater. One glass of wine is it for me. When DH and I dine out our bill in far less than this. I feel as though I am paying for everyone else's drinks and over indulgence, not fair. These gals often also head out to bars after the dinner to party the night away, I always end the night at dinner. I really like some of the women, the others I am not close with. This Saturday there is a birthday dinner for one of the sweetest of the group. I want to go because she is a doll but I don't want to go to pay for the other gals over drinking
habits. They also are planning a group gift. The woman in charge said she will pick something out and let everyone know how much they owe. Last time we all had to contribute $100.00. Another thing, there has never been a dinner for me because my birthday falls at a difficult time. They always joke with me about how sad it is that I have a birthday during a time when no one can celebrate.  These birthday celebrations have been going on for 12 years now. I could have spent all of this money on so many other wonderful things.
I am in an icky mood about it. I emailed the organizer about the gift, I have already planned a nice gift myself. The birthday gal is a dear friend  and I am not a fan of group gifts for someone who I consider to be a close friend.
Should I simply say no to these dinners? I feel like I am back in high school. Or is this type of thing normal and I am just boring?


----------



## India

ldm, these are NOT friends!  I hate parties like this.  I"m also not much of a drinker and when the bill is split evenly, I'm always the loser.  I now avoid such parties with the exception of a dinner with my SIL each summer - she's the drinker and a mutual friend and I just suck it up and pay.  You can continue to see the members of this group with whom you actually have a real friendship.  The rest?  Who cares!


----------



## Mindi B

This.^^^ I would keep up with the true friends of the group, and forget the rest.  The answer is really in your question: These gatherings leave you feeling used.  Don't do it!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Ok thanks Mindi and India. I have had an upset stomach for days now over this.
Another thing I forgot to mention, we all take turns planning the birthday dinners. When it is my turn I always host the dinner in our home then have everyone BYOB. I don't charge them for the dinner either.
Ugh, I think I have been taken advantage of 
You are right, I will pick and choose, celebrate on my own with those who matter.
Thank you for your sound advise!! XOXO
By the way, I would plan a birthday dinner for you gals any day with pleasure!


----------



## csshopper

ldm-I have a phrase for these invites," Oh, I'm so sorry I already have plans"  They do not need to know that my plans are possibly to just stay home and enjoy a good meal and time with my DH/family.  I too am a modest drinker, one glass of wine occasionally, because I would rather eat my calories than drink them and I eat lightly in restaurants.  My weight loss three years ago of 37# takes A LOT of work to maintain but it is very important to me. I too resent the assumption I will pay beyond my portion.  The last one of these was the worst, it was outlandish what everyone ordered. When my meal was served I quietly told the server I needed my own check as I had to leave early and handled it that way. 

I'm to the point that life is too short to put time and energy into functions that do not give me pleasure. Spending time with the individuals in this group who are your friends means much more.


----------



## Luckydogmom

This is exactly how I feel CSS. I would rather be at home in my PJ's watching American Pickers, as odd as this sounds. 
PS...Congratulations to you on your weight loss, that is something to be VERY proud of!


----------



## Mindi B

So, wait, when I go out for a "share the bill equally" meal, I'm NOT supposed to order the Lobster Thermidor and a magnum of Dom?  For breakfast?  Shoot.  I think I may have some letters of apology to write. . . . Seriously, I would think that if one notices one is ordering the most expensive entree, having the most drinks, etc. one would at least OFFER to pay a bit more on the bill.  But people can be both selfish and clueless, and not infrequently manage to be both.  If these were VERY good friends, I would say either smile gamely and pay more than your share or gently suggest that some folks might want to add a bit to their portion, but as they aren't, I don't see why LDM should be subjected to anything that makes her unhappy.  Life's too short!  Increasingly, as I get old, I feel I just can't be bothered with the nonsense. . . and there is a LOT of nonsense.
Off to put leg behind head.  Theoretically.


----------



## Luckydogmom

I wish I were brave enough to suggest others to pay more of their fair share but I am far too shy.
Last year during one of these dinners I left early because I could tell this were out of control with the drinking. I left cash with the gal who organized the dinner...three times the amount of what I ordered, plus a tip amount plus a portion to pay for the birthday girl's meal and drinks. The next day the gal called me to say I owed an EXTRA $125.00. I dropped it off with a silent vow never to attend one of these dinners again. This dinner on Saturday happens to be for one of my dearest friends. I think I will call her today and invite her and her husband over for a fun dinner to celebrate her birthday on another night.
So glad to hear it's not just me who feels this way. I was beginning to think that I am wacky. I am actually, but for many other reasons


----------



## Mindi B

I am wacky, too, LDM.  Long live wackiness!  I was talking about menopause with my yogi today and he said something about his expecting I would be more crazy. . . and I said I was already so crazy pre-menopause that he wouldn't notice the difference!  Wacky has its benefits!
$125 _extra_ dollars?!  Ouch.  That is just wrong.  I think calling your girlfriend to arrange a special dinner is the perfect idea.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Luckydogmom said:


> I wish I were brave enough to suggest others to pay more of their fair share but I am far too shy.
> Last year during one of these dinners I left early because I could tell this were out of control with the drinking. I left cash with the gal who organized the dinner...three times the amount of what I ordered, plus a tip amount plus a portion to pay for the birthday girl's meal and drinks. *The next day the gal called me to say I owed an EXTRA $125.00.* I dropped it off with a silent vow never to attend one of these dinners again. This dinner on Saturday happens to be for one of my dearest friends. I think I will call her today and invite her and her husband over for a fun dinner to celebrate her birthday on another night.
> So glad to hear it's not just me who feels this way. I was beginning to think that I am wacky. I am actually, but for many other reasons



LDM, how on earth did you keep your cool???  I'd like to think that's the point where I'd draw a line in the sand, but like you, my head tells me to do one thing, but it can't seem to give me the courage to actually do it.  In my old age, I've stopped doing things like going out to dinner in large groups.  More often than not, I'm the one getting a salad as my main course, and water to drink (it's what I prefer), but end up paying for drinks, appetizers, entrees, and dessert for everyone.  I do enjoy the company, but it's hard not to be a bit resentful.  I've been tempted to quietly tell the waitperson I'd like a separate check, but haven't had the courage to do that, either.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Chanel, I'm so very sorry.  This young woman must have been in tremendous pain.  I hope she's at peace.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> I have. . . er. . . Target china.  Seriously.  I do not belong on this forum.  :shame:



Mindi, have I told you lately how much I love you???


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, CG, thank you, and right back atcha!  I am truly déclassé, though.  How I ended up contributing to an Hermes-themed forum bewilders me a bit.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Cavalier Girl said:


> LDM, how on earth did you keep your cool???  I'd like to think that's the point where I'd draw a line in the sand, but like you, my head tells me to do one thing, but it can't seem to give me the courage to actually do it.  In my old age, I've stopped doing things like going out to dinner in large groups.  More often than not, I'm the one getting a salad as my main course, and water to drink (it's what I prefer), but end up paying for drinks, appetizers, entrees, and dessert for everyone.  I do enjoy the company, but it's hard not to be a bit resentful.  I've been tempted to quietly tell the waitperson I'd like a separate check, but haven't had the courage to do that, either.



CG!!! I truly wish we all lived closer. We would be PERFECT dinner companions!
In truth I kept my cool outwardly but to DH and in my mind I fumed.
I may be of similar age to these women in my neighborhood but I guess I am my older at heart.
I am happy being this way. Miss you!


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> LDM, how on earth did you keep your cool???  I'd like to think that's the point where I'd draw a line in the sand, but like you, my head tells me to do one thing, but it can't seem to give me the courage to actually do it.  In my old age, I've stopped doing things like going out to dinner in large groups.  More often than not, I'm the one getting a salad as my main course, and water to drink (it's what I prefer), but end up paying for drinks, appetizers, entrees, and dessert for everyone.  I do enjoy the company, but it's hard not to be a bit resentful.  I've been tempted to quietly tell the waitperson I'd like a separate check, but haven't had the courage to do that, either.



CG-you and I could go out to dinner, share the bill and be assured of a 50/50 split. 
My line in the sand followed a dinner where a clique of women within the group met for drinks in the bar 2 hours ahead of dinner (they made of point of telling the rest of us what a fun time they'd had) and then directed the bar tab be forwarded to the dining room to be put on the bill for dinner......which everyone was expected to split. That was the occasion when I requested my own bill from the waiter for an early departure. The women I really want to socialize with were not a part of this group, and now neither am I.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi B said:


> I am wacky, too, LDM.  Long live wackiness!  I was talking about menopause with my yogi today and he said something about his expecting I would be more crazy. . . and I said I was already so crazy pre-menopause that he wouldn't notice the difference!  Wacky has its benefits!
> $125 _extra_ dollars?!  Ouch.  That is just wrong.  I think calling your girlfriend to arrange a special dinner is the perfect idea.



Ha Ha Ha Mindi...wacky is wonderful!
DS 2 commented over Christmas that some of his friends moms are out of control due to menopause, he said he was grateful that I was only 3/4 out of control! Gotta love his honesty!


----------



## tesi

chanel-  i am so sorry to hear about your dd's friend.  so terribly sad for her family and friends.

india- your china collection sounds amazing!  frankly i do not even know how much i have as it is spread out in various places.  i know my everyday is a mix of mason's nabob  (princess di's everyday) and wedgewood creamware edme.  i also have a massive set (600 pieces) of wedgewood raleigh green that i bought on ebay for $550!!  i use that at the beach for everyday as it matches my dark green granite.   i am a huge fan of ebay for china, also stores with new old stock that are going out of business.  my dh would be unhappy if i hadn't stopped&#8230;&#8230;well i almost have!

ldm-  i have thought long and hard about your dilemna and it is clear that you (and possibly others like you) are being taken advantage of.  frankly it is so silly that grown women can behave like this-  no consideration whatsoever.  its time to make your excuses and spend time with those that are your true friends.  life is too short to stew over those who do not stew over you!
there are some people who are just "takers" emotionally, physically, financially.  at some point you have to say no or back away.  easier to just politely decline.  

cg-  so happy to see you here.  sending much love to you.

mindi-  you could not be any more hilarious.  we are keeping you.  don't try to back away from us- we will hunt you down!

hugs to all.  can it please get warmer now?


----------



## India

tesi, I have a HUGE set of Wedgwood Edme, too!  I inherited it from my uncle.  My set has the most enormous dinner plates I've ever seen.  They are so big, they are absolutely perfect to use for a dinner served buffet-style, with people eating off their laps - it all fits nicely on one plate and no risk of the salad falling off the plate into the floor.  

Now that's what I need - more houses to hold more dishes!  As I said, this is "substance abuse", the substance being china.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Thanks Tesi! I just sent an email declining but felt guilty and then said if thigs happen to change I will do my best to be there. I am so weak when it comes to these kind of situations.
I spent hours today making the gift for my friend. I plan on sending it with another girlfriend so she can have something else to open at her dinner. Birthday gifts are such fun!

Your china collection is amazing Tesi!!


----------



## biscuit1

chaneljewel said:


> LDM, my bedroom is cream, navy, and lavenders.   the colors are really beautiful together.
> 
> I'm sad...so is dd.   a good friend that she grew up with committed suicide.   A very intelligent, beautiful young lady who couldn't handle the pressure of depression any longer.   I won't go into details of how it happened, but it was very traumatic, lonely and final.  My dd called me sobbing this morning.   I'm so sad too as this young lady was part of our life for a long time.
> 
> India, your china collection sounds lovely!   I'd love to see it all!



Chanel, although I don't know you as well as the others in this group (not been here all that long ) my heart absolutely aches for you and DD . I have gone through this grief four times, one being much too close. I wish there was a band-aid in life for this.
Group here knows what I'm typing next.....Sterkte= dutch for strength to you and DD and I will add much love to this one.


----------



## tesi

ldm-  just reread-  WHY is there never a birthday lunch for you?  i'm confused.  this in and of itself is insane and unfair..


----------



## crochetbella

LDM, I have been in a similar situation and it is not fun! I think you are doing the right thing. The fact that they don't have a party for you even at some other time of the year stinks!

Chanel, so sorry to hear!

Mindi, our every day dishes are from IKEA and I love them. We collect china but only use it on holidays for some reason. Every time we move we vow not to buy more.

Hope everyone is doing well. Had a doctor's appointment today and if all goes well, baby will be coming the last week in February. (C-section) So excited!


----------



## Cinderlala

Hi All!  Sorry I've been MIA for so long.  I've missed all the Chat Peeps!

Congrats to you, C'Bella, I'm so excited for you!  My sister just had a baby boy & he's adorable. 

Chanel, I am sorry that you & your DD are going through this painful situation, and I am sorry for your loss. 

LDM, you are too kind to be part of that group of women.  There is no excuse to refuse to recognize someone's birthday for 12 years when it is a birthday group.

A big hello to everyone else here!


----------



## ck21

Cbella, CG, peeps--so good to see everyone.


I have to say, I don't have the china bug.  Clothes, yes.  China, no.  I have a colorful set from a cool company in Arizona--HF Coors.  I love it.  I have good china in the basement that my dad brought home with him from WWII.  I've never gotten around to unpacking it.

LDM--I echo what the others have said.  Spend your time with thosse you enjoy, doing what you enjoy.  Skip the rest and to hell with what people think.  I know that last part is the hard part.  When I pause to reflect, I'm not the most popular or cool woman on my street.  It sometimes bothers me for a minute, and then I wonder why I care what some of the women think, when I don't feel a connection with them anyway.  Know what I mean? 

Hugs, girls.


----------



## Cinderlala

Hi CK!  It's been a cold couple weeks, hasn't it?!?

ETA: I'm hoping to be in your neck of the woods within the next couple months.  It would be great to see you & to meet the sweet boy!!


----------



## ck21

Yes, Lala--very cold!  Today feels tropical by comparison.

Would love to connect when you're in town!!!!!!!


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi, paging Mindi........ are you ok ? Seems like every morning there's been another earthquake north of you. Maybe there is a reason in the stars that you do not have special dinnerware.


----------



## Luckydogmom

crochetbella said:


> LDM, I have been in a similar situation and it is not fun! I think you are doing the right thing. The fact that they don't have a party for you even at some other time of the year stinks!
> 
> Chanel, so sorry to hear!
> 
> Mindi, our every day dishes are from IKEA and I love them. We collect china but only use it on holidays for some reason. Every time we move we vow not to buy more.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Had a doctor's appointment today and if all goes well, baby will be coming the last week in February. (C-section) So excited!



Cbella, I am sending you huge vibes for your final few weeks! Rest, rest, rest now, let the little things in life go and cherish each moment! So exciting!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Hi Lala!! I hope you are staying warm and cozy, yikes has it ever been cold for you! We miss you 

CK, I often feel like I am back in high school when dealing with some of the women. I also wonder why I even care, I guess it's human nature. I feel strong and happy with the decision not to attend.
Thanks to all for the words of wisdom and understanding!
As a post note, one of the gals from the group has offered to plan a dinner for my birthday a few times. However she has never followed through with it. I am 100% fine with this, I don't feel comfortable when the attention is on me. I love celebrating just with my family


----------



## Luckydogmom

tesi said:


> ldm-  just reread-  WHY is there never a birthday lunch for you?  i'm confused.  this in and of itself is insane and unfair..



I just saw your note Tesi, I explained above

I keep thinking about your 600 dishes....what fun!


----------



## Mindi B

I'm fine, biscuit--didn't even feel a jolt here.  Just fighting a migraine, plus today was "Collect Olive's effluvia for veterinary analysis day," so have been busy with that.  What?  You all don't celebrate that holiday? 
Hello, lala!!
Sending vibes for comfort to CBella!  This is a special time.  Hope DH is treating you like a princess!
chanel, I didn't comment previously, but of course was very sad to hear about the recent death of your young friend.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi I hope your migraine go away quickly, such an awful feeling.
It may sound strange but I drink huge amounts of cucumber and lemon water when I have on. It helps, who knows why. Feel better quickly!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mindi B

biscuit, just saw on the Cafe thread that you have a sick dog.  So sorry to hear that.  I hope it is something that can be treated.  Sending good thoughts your way. . . .


----------



## Luckydogmom

Oh no Biscuit! Sending feel better vibes to your pup, I am so sorry&#10084;&#65039;

Also sp error previously...
I hope your migraine GOES away Mindi! &#128536;


----------



## crochetbella

Lala!!!!  So great to "see" you! 

LDM, thanks for the vibes! 

Mindi, you too and hope that migraine goes away soon!

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi,LDM - thank you so much for pup thoughts. I hope she pulls through. Vet is doing his best with drugs and guidance. I love all my furkids but this one is special- very clever,appears a bit spacy, really cute. Her name is Elle Woods.


----------



## India

Oh biscuit, I hope she does pull through - SO hard to lose one, especially a "special" one.

CBella, my son will be 45 on Feb 21.  It's a good time to have a baby!

Warmer here today - think it made it up to 38.  I'll take it!  DS got his chair yesterday - seems to be very pleased with it.  Sent me a picture with DGD sprawled out in it.

As you can see, it's a very different chair - look at VERY short leg in back.  I love the way the upholsterer suggested using the railheads and I think the dark brown leather piping is nice and masculine.  It's a very deep chair - perfect for a tall man (DS is 6'4").


----------



## ck21

Biscuit-sending pup vibes.  

Tired...lots going on at work.  If you've watched the news, you know why.  I'm so glad it's almost the weekend!


----------



## ck21

Cool chair, India!  Love it!


----------



## csshopper

india- love the nailhead treatment, the leather piping, and the rolled arms, and noted the family pictures grouped on the table right by the chair. A loving Dad!

biscuit- holding good thoughts for Elle Woods. Sterkte!

chanel- thinking of you and your dd and friends dealing with your tragic loss. So sorry to read your post about this young woman.

cbella-how exciting to have a date to focus on. Feet up and just luxuriate in the feeling of carrying your child. Is the baby active?

Mindi- migraines are misery, vibes this may be a brief one.

ldm-good for you for not giving in. You will enjoy your own celebration with your friend much more than the group one.

tesi, you sound busy, but in a good way. In a few months it will be tulip time, January is already half over.  What is your bulb theme this year?

ck- was surprised to read your corporate news. Coming home to Collin's mega watt smile and sweet hugs must be the best antidote. Almost TGIF and a chance to do something fun.

Looking forward to my week-end, DD is in town for a meeting tomorrow and will stay over for a brief visit. Love having the chance to spoil her, favorite foods are already underway.


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, I wouldn't go either.  The entire thing is outrageous, and I really think that ignoring your birthday is the rudest of all!  You can't help the time of year it happens to be, and they could celebrate it earlier or later.  I love giving gifts but this is extravagant and I'd feel taken advantage of too.  I'm sorry to say that as I don't want to hurt your feelings.  You've been very generous but it's time to stop and just enjoy your true friends.  
Thanks for all the kinds words about my Dd's friend.  She's so devastated but knows the questions can't be answered.  My heart aches for her parents.


----------



## Mindi B

chanel, you're right: There aren't any answers.  The profound depression that leads to suicide is an illness, and like a physical illness, there really aren't any "whys"--disease is indiscriminate.  I hope the young woman's friends and family won't struggle too much in looking for reasons, though I know that's human nature.


----------



## India

The chest those photos are on is one I bought in London 30 yrs ago this month.  I had heard of the shop "Dragons" on Walton St when Princess Diana had them do the nursery for Prince William.  Had to go see it and while there saw this chest.  It's an old tea chest - they found a stash of these in an old warehouse, and painted the outside (the inside still smells like tea!) and added hinges to the top.  I loved the sailing them and antique look - they added my DS's initials on top.  He was 14 when I bought it for his room.  I thought it was useful as a coffee table or end table or at the foot of a bed.  His former wife did to like it at all - I actually think she was jealous that I bought him something so special - so she used it as a changing table in their basement playroom!  Fortunately Dragons used a good varnish on it and it's still in pretty good shape!  I knew it would be useful to him someday!


----------



## csshopper

India said:


> The chest those photos are on is one I bought in London 30 yrs ago this month.  I had heard of the shop "Dragons" on Walton St when Princess Diana had them do the nursery for Prince William.  Had to go see it and while there saw this chest.  It's an old tea chest - they found a stash of these in an old warehouse, and painted the outside (the inside still smells like tea!) and added hinges to the top.  I loved the sailing them and antique look - they added my DS's initials on top.  He was 14 when I bought it for his room.  I thought it was useful as a coffee table or end table or at the foot of a bed.  His former wife did to like it at all - I actually think she was jealous that I bought him something so special - so she used it as a changing table in their basement playroom!  Fortunately Dragons used a good varnish on it and it's still in pretty good shape!  I knew it would be useful to him someday!



Great story and thank you for sharing it. Phooey on the ex wife, she obviously does not have his mother's excellent taste in furnishings. I think this tea chest is spot on for all the reasons you mentioned.


----------



## chaneljewel

India, the chair is nice!   Like the fabric!

Sorry that you have a sick fur baby, biscuit.   I hope the recovery time is short!

Mindi, are you feeling better?  Migraines hurt but also drain your energy.


----------



## Mindi B

It was gone yesterday, back this morning, chanel (thank you for asking), but the meds are working!
biscuit, still thinking about you and Elle Woods.  I hope she is healing.


----------



## Mindi B

That is a cool chair, India--almost a chaise longue.  A good chair for DS or DGS to stretch out in!  (Whoops!  Grammar alert:  A good chair in which DS or DGS can stretch out.  Er, a good chair in which DS or DGS out can stretch?  Oh, for heaven's sake.)


----------



## Ski Bum

Good day everyone.  I am new to this site.  I am contemplating purchasing a vintage Hermes Noumea online (from a reputable source of course).  Does anyone know if this piece can be worn cross body?

Many thanks & Happy Shopping!!


----------



## India

Sorry, Ski Bum.  I'm not familiar with the particular handbag.  If you post in the general section, you might get better results.


----------



## ouija board

Ski Bum said:


> Good day everyone.  I am new to this site.  I am contemplating purchasing a vintage Hermes Noumea online (from a reputable source of course).  Does anyone know if this piece can be worn cross body?
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks & Happy Shopping!!




Hi Ski Bum, the Noumeas that I've seen on eBay don't look like they can go cross body, but maybe you can ask the seller to measure the strap for you. Good luck!


----------



## looking4kelly

Hi all! Does anyone know anything about this bag? Intriguing...love the Kelly En Perles...


----------



## mistikat

looking4kelly said:


> Hi all! Does anyone know anything about this bag? Intriguing...love the Kelly En Perles...



It's the Silky City; there are threads about it. This is actually an off topic Hermes thread.


----------



## looking4kelly

mistikat said:


> It's the Silky City; there are threads about it. This is actually an off topic Hermes thread.



Thank you Mistikat. Sorry for not reading the heading properly &#128513;


----------



## ouija board

Lala, nice to see you here! Hope you and your family are doing well!

Crochetbella, glad you have a delivery date set! Very exciting!

LDM, great idea to have a separate birthday dinner for your friend. No boozy friends or huge tab!

India, that chair looks like a great place to lounge. The tea chest is such a special piece. 

Chanel, I'm so sorry to hear of your daughter's friend. What a tragedy.


----------



## Ski Bum

India said:


> Sorry, Ski Bum.  I'm not familiar with the particular handbag.  If you post in the general section, you might get better results.


Thanks, India.  I am still trying to figure out how to maneuver the site; I appreciate your tips!  Cheers!


----------



## nycmom

Hi everyone, I am so sorry I haven't been posting, I have been dealing with helping my stepfather move and handling my mothers estate so between all that and work and kids I haven't had much time for anything else but I have been reading to keep up, just mostly on my iPad at night so it's hard to post much beyond a word or two but I am thinking about you all! 

*biscuit*you and Elle Woods are in my thoughts, I really hope she is okay. 

*cavalier girl*... always

*chaneljewel*I am so very sorry about your daughters friend, just heartbreaking for everyone. 

*ck2*I know this is old news but I am still giggling at "clearance museum," now that is my kind of place! I am sorry that work is stressful right now. 

*cinderlala*congratulations and welcome to your new nephew! (hmm, that sounds like a tongue twister or something)! 

*crochetbella*I am ridiculously excited for you and can't wait until February! 

*csshopper*I hope you have a wonderful visit with your daughter this weekend! 

*etoupe birkin*I am so glad you had a good trip, I have always wanted to go whale watching and the dolphins, it sounds amazing! 

*India* Oh my goodness I love that chair! You are right it looks masculine and perfect with the other items we can see in the photos (and very cute grandson too)! 

*Luckydogmom*I know this is crazy late but those kitchen photos are awesome, you are incredibly talented, I absolutley love everything! I am so glad Braxton is feeling better and of course I am thinking about you daughter too. But I am so upset about that birthday party group! I agree with everyone and hope you will be able to celebrate one on one with those that mean something to you and forget the rest, they are not true friends and certainly do not deserve YOU! 

*Millicat*I am sorry about the IT issues, so frustrating I know!  

*Mindi B*okay once again your posts have me laughing, gotta love Target china! (And full disclosure...we actually don't have any at all and always just use our everyday dishes well, everyday). However you do have a yogi, now now thats the epitome of cool. I am sorry about the migraines, I hope you are feeling better now, I might try *Luckydogmom*s cucumber and lemon water myself, just because it sounds kind of amazing! 

*ouja board*now I can't get the imagine of a doberman sweater out of my mind! I keep imagining a human sweater on him too! 

*tesi*...that story about your neighbors house is just chilling (no pun intended I promise), icicles outside, how awful! On a brighter note, how wonderful that your daughter works in fashion! 

*etoile de mer*I love popovers, I hope they turned out well!


----------



## nycmom

Yikes part of my post disappeared&#8230;I hope it didn't delete anyone, I didn't want to leave anyone out!

I had written a long complaint about a volunteer board I am on&#8230;I won't try to recreate the entire scenario but basically I have been doing all the work for the last month or so and it's been really awful, just pushing me over the edge with everything else thats going on at the moment, and we had a meeting when we were supposed to divvy up some tasks and the chair turned to me and said "since you have been sending out all the letters why don't you take this next [and might I add here last] set." At first I thought she was kidding and started to laugh but then realized she was serious, they all were, and I was so shocked I couldn't say anything at all because I was afraid I would cry! So they all left making jokes about hoping I wouldn't hate them and saying "oh you are the best!" And these are people who know about my mother, maybe they don't realize how much I have to do now but still! 

Reading *Luckydogmoms* birthday situation I can really relate to feeling like its high school again with some groups&#8230;and that is definitely part of what makes this thread so special&#8230;there are such kind, supportive and caring people here! You are all so wonderful!


----------



## chaneljewel

Nycmom, this volunteer thing upset me for you...you're definitely being taken advantage of.  I'm so sorry as you have more than enough on your plate.  I'd have to rethink my continuance with this group.


----------



## Mindi B

nycmom, that story makes me FURIOUS for you.  These people are cruel, juvenile, selfish.  This sounds like a scenario from a high school club, not a group of adult women.  Of course if the work of the board is important to you, you may choose to continue your participation.  BUT, I suggest a brief letter saying your current family obligations prevent you from continuing.  No confrontations, no tears, just a neat adieu.  I am positive that if you want to volunteer your time (if you HAVE any extra time!) there IS a group out there who will appreciate you and treat you with respect. I'm so sorry this happened.  People rarely fail to fall below my expectations.  Sigh.
As for my yogi, well, he's very sweet, but not all that cool!  He's a youngish 40-something with a checkered career history who discovered fitness after being a heavy child, was a "muscle head" for a while, then embraced a mish-mash of new agey thinking including vegetarianism, yoga, Buddism/Catholicism/other-isms and now teaches yoga and fitness out of his basement.  Oh, golly, that summary makes him sound dreadful, but actually he's a lovely, caring man who has transformed my physical health with his very gentle, positive, patient ways--but cool, well, neither he nor I would call ourselves cool.  EARNEST, yes.  Not cool.  Sort of , but not !


----------



## Ski Bum

Mistikat, thanks for adding me to this group 

Chanel, is that a pug in your picture?  I have two of those cuddle monkeys myself; one is in my lap as I type.

NYCMom, I am sorry that you are having so much strife in your life right now.  I completely understand about the volunteer situation; I have experienced more difficulty volunteering for nonprofits than I ever have in the paid sector.  Best of luck to you, dear.

Cheers everyone!


----------



## India

Volunteer groups can be like high schools sororities (which were banned most places 50 years or more ago!).  I agree - adieu to this group and find another.  Who needs this!

Mindi, I LOVE your "mindisms" and "People rarely fail to fall below my expectations. Sigh." is SO SO true!  

Binge-watched The Fall on Netflix last night.  What was I thinking!!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I have so much catch up to do. It's completely intimidating. Sorry for the stream of consciousness tone of it.

CrochetB, So exciting to have a date set. I hope you are feeling OK. You are going to be a great mom!!!

India, Your chair is beautiful. The upholsterer did a really good job. And that chest is really wonderful too. It looks like a fantastic piece. I'm glad ex-DIL did NOT like it. That way she didn't take it. 

LDM, You are not older at heart than these ladies. They seem to never have matured from the mean girl high school attitude. You are better off not having dinners with those women from your neighborhood for all the reasons cited by all the wise chat ladies, plus one more. If the bill is so high due to a bar tab, most likely these women were  *intoxicated*  while driving home. They are like a ticking time bomb. 
BTW, I'm also the sucker who puts in extra money at the end. I used to be a waitress in college.

I wish we lived closer. I think we could have some fun (and yummy) dinners together.

nycmom, If you choose to do the work, do it on your own schedule. If the other members of the board don't like it, then tell them to do it themselves. Or, you can do as mindi says and leave as gracefully as possible.

Regarding China, I keep it at a safe distance. My DH is like a bull. Needless to say, I don't use it.

***Huge hugs and waves*** to CG, Chanel, CK, csshopper, mindi,, biscuit, tesi, Lala!!!

Welcome Skibum, too!


----------



## nycmom

Thank you *chaneljewel* both for your advice and your response! I was worried I had killed chat last night!

And thank you *Mindi B* and *India* too. 

I agree with all of you, I am actually on three boards (don't ask, I seem to have "sucker" written across my forehead in ink that I can't see or remove but is clearly apparent to everyone else!) and I am definitely going to excuse myself from this one, I think I need to stay through the school year because I feel I made that commitment but honestly after these next letters go out it should be fairly calm and quiet. But never again!!! 

*Mindi B* actually your yogi does sound cool, I don't know what that says about me though lol?!?

*India* I love binge watching!

*Ski Bum* thank you and welcome, I am a rather new member and sporadic poster but can tell you this thread is wonderful!

Eta...ay yi yi it took me so long to post I missed *etoupebirkin*...thank you too!


----------



## chaneljewel

Ski bum, yes that's my pug, Madeline.  She's such a dear!  She and I share the smat birthday too which makes her more special!  Pugs are wonderful, happy pets!


----------



## etoupebirkin

As promised, here are some pics of my vacation.

You have to understand that my family is quite goofy. We have a lot of fun together.
We went on a whale watch. DH and DS acted like they were 12 years old. I have pictures of them horsing around with some plastic dolphin models. It's hilarious.

The dolphin picture was one LUCKY shot.

I finally broke down and posted pics on Facebook. DD helped me with the uploading, tagging and profile pics.


----------



## Mindi B

Wonderful pics, EB.  The dolphin shot is killer, and what could be more perfect than a family enjoying one another and having fun?  Love it!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Happy Sunday! Not happy about the Packers game however 
I have been MIA working on a very secret project and being a Gramsie!

I wanted to give you all a little update regarding the birthday dinner that took place last night.
With all of your wonderful advise tucked in my back pocket I sent an email out to the group explaining that I would not be able to join them. I then call my girlfriend and Invited her and her DH over for a little birthday dinner to celebrate BOTH of our birthdays. I think she was caught off guard and felt embarrassed. I then decided to tell her the honest truth about how I felt about the group dinners. She agreed completely with me. We ended the conversation both feeling great...I stood my ground and it didn't affect our friendship. Five minutes later SHE sent an email to the group, she changed the high end restaurant to an inexpensive Mexican one. She also said that all drinks had to be purchased indivually at the bar, no ordering from the table. Furthermore, the after the dinner gathering that had been planned at a local bar was switched to another gal's home. She asked a few to bring homemade treats to share.
The rush of responding emails was incredible! Everyone was so happy with the new plans, except for two or three of them.  My friend called me a few hours later and asked if I would now have a change of heart. She never told the others about our conversation. I decided to go after all she did to change the evening around. My portion of the bill came to $21.00. That included tip and paying for a portion of her dinner. DH drove me there and picked me up so I wouldn't have to drive with any of them. The guys all joined us for dessert. The chatter at the table was nice, everyone was thrilled with the new dinner "rules".
I sat next to two gals who I adore. It was fun catching up, telling silly stories, etc...
I didn't go in on the group gift, my gift was homemade. 
Three of the gals asked if they could plan a post birthday dinner for me. I declined, I much prefer my simple family birthday. I have also decided to only attend these birthday dinners when they are for a close friend, many are simply neighbors who I know but am not social with. 
Thank you for all of your advise! You gave me the strength to stand up for my feelings. It ended up being a fun night and I didn't have to chat with any of the icky gals!


----------



## nycmom

Oh that is absolutely wonderful! It's such an important lesson (for me) about the importance of speaking up. You were able to change the "rules" in a way that seems to actually work for everyone! And I completely agree about only attending those that have real meaning for you. Well done and congrats!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

EB, wonderful, happy family photos!  Your family seems fun and love to enjoy each other.

LDM, so glad the birthday dinner worked out so well.  I'm sure there were others who were thrilled with the new arrangements and felt the same as you about the extravagance of the other dinners.  They probably didn't want to speak up about it.  Good for you as you helped many!   Much more relaxing imo!


----------



## ck21

Hooray for fun nights and speaking up!!  

Fun, busy weekend here.  Warm weather meant a trip to the zoo!  . DH was out of town and Hot Cars kept me busy!  

Beautiful pictures, EB!!

Off to bed, just wrapped up a call with some overseas teams from work.

Thinking of you all!


----------



## Mindi B

LDM, as others just said, good for you, and what a great reminder that gentle assertiveness can be so effective and positive!  You clearly spoke for many.  A happy ending--LOVE those!


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> It was gone yesterday, back this morning, chanel (thank you for asking), but the meds are working!
> biscuit, still thinking about you and Elle Woods.  I hope she is healing.



Thanking you all for your thoughts and concern . She passed away on friday. I am devastated.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, biscuit, I am so deeply sorry.  All of us with pets have an understanding of your feelings right now.  Please know our thoughts are with you.


----------



## ck21

Biscuit-I am so sorry.  The loss of a beloved pet is so difficult.


----------



## nycmom

Oh Biscuit I am so so sorry...I know there are no words...you are in my thoughts and heart.


----------



## ouija board

Biscuit, I'm so very sorry to hear about your pup.


----------



## Ski Bum

Biscuit, I am so sad to hear about your loss; losing a pet is like losing a member of your family.  My heart goes out to you.  There's a lovely poem that I find comforting in this situation called the "Rainbow Bridge".  I hope it is ok if I share a link to it here for you:

https://rainbowsbridge.com/poem.htm


----------



## etoupebirkin

Biscuit, please accept my condolences, too.


----------



## India

Biscuit, I'm so terribly sorry for your loss of your beloved dog.  When this happens, it leaves a HUGE hole in ones heart.  I think my heart must look like swiss cheese by now due to all the beloved dogs and cats I've lost over the years.

I've been rereading Queen Elizabeth's biography written by Sally Bedell Smith.  In it, there is a quote from a speech she made.  She most likely didn't write it herself, but it's lovely all the same.  It says "Grief is the price we pay for love".  So very, very true.  Elle Woods was much loved and very loving and you're paying the price now.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## csshopper

biscuit-sitting here in tears. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tesi

Biscuit- I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved dog.   So difficult.   My heart aches for you.  

Hugs to all here- may we have peace and joyous days to come.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Dearest Biscuit,
Words can not even begin to express how sad I am for you. Just as the others have said, the loss of a dear pet devastating. I am sending you huge hugs of comfort and love. Tears here.
XOXO to you...


----------



## Luckydogmom

First  and most importantly, vibes of comfort for Biscuit...

EB, I love your vacation pics! What a joyful time you had, that dolphin picture is beautiful!

India your chair turned out great, I want one What a perfect cozy reading chair to be enjoyed by all.

NYCmom, oh how I want to give those women in your group a piece of my mind. How dare they, ugh, ugh, ugh. I suggest calling the chairperson and letting her know that at this time you simply can not take on one more project. I think we have quite a bit in common, wish we lived closer!
As EB said, we would all have such fun!

Tesi, I adore what you said in your last post, peace and joyous days...sounds blissful 

Welcome Ski Bum, so happy to have you here!

I am watching sweet Braxton today, he asked for an In and Out Burger, fries and Chocolate shake.
What happens at Gramsie's house stays at Gramsie's house! 

Happy Monday...xoxo


----------



## India

EB, your vacation photos are awesome!  Not sure which is my favorite - the dolphin or that great marmalade cat!  Thanks for sharing them with us.  My goodness you were brave to take your gorgeous Hermes bag out on that boat!  With my luck, the boat would have swamped and that would have been the end of my bag!


----------



## ck21

Wrapping up the day feeling blah.  Too much work, not enough fun.  

Coming here always makes me smile.  .


----------



## chaneljewel

Hugs for you biscuit.  I'm so very sorry!


----------



## crochetbella

Biscuit, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## India

ck, I'm glad Chat helps you at the end of a glum day!  

I stayed up WAY too late last night bing-watching Session 2 of The Fall.  Talk about dark!  Why do I do this to myself?  I need someone to set a bedtime for me and make me go to bed!  Godfrey tries his best but I just ignore his pleas that it's time to go up.  Stupid, stupid, stupid....


----------



## Luckydogmom

India you now have an 11:00pm curfew!

CK, happy non-blah vibes to you. Is your weather gloomy? Sometimes that can play a big part as well.

I woke up at about 2:00am feeling a cold or flu coming on. It's very foggy out and I think I might just stay put today.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Biscuit, sending you a (((hug))). We've all been in your shoes before.

India, I'm glad you like the pics. I took the bag on the boat because I don't like leaving an H bag in my hotel room. But I was quite careful with it. If you'll notice, the ostrich panel was never in direct sunlight.

CK, I'm glad Chat makes you smile. When you post pics of Collin, I smile. 

LDM, I'm glad the birthday dinner worked out well. You did the right thing by speaking out. We learn as we get older.

Chanel, CrochetB, OB, Tesi, CSS and everyone else. Waves from DC.


----------



## ouija board

EB, your Kelly is absolutely stunning. Ostrich is such a tough leather. Love the vacation photos, especially the dolphin. They are such fast creatures, I'm impressed that you got such a great photo. 

LDM, sounds like the birthday dinner turned out the way most of the women actually wanted it to go! Good for you speaking up!

Nycmom, the volunteer group may have unilaterally dropped all the work in your lap, but it doesn't mean you can't delegate some of that work right back on them! 

Ck, sorry to hear that work is not much fun right now. Hope you have some fun time with Hot Cars planned this weekend!


----------



## India

Back in 1975 when I was going through a ver UNwanted divorce, I saw a therapist.  In her office, written on a small blackboard, was written: "Confronting is caring". What it meant is that if we value a relationship and something is getting in the way, then we must confront the situation.  If we don't, were saying "I could care less if I ever see this person again". 

What LDM experienced was exactly how it works.  She confronted this with a person about whom she DID care, and that person confronted others and an excellent solution was reached.  If she'd just gone along for the ride, over time she would have started resenting ALL these women.

LDM, you proved that this mantra does work very well.


----------



## 11novella7

Good evening Lovely Ladies!
I am a  hermes scarf addict and I can not stop. This is slightly unfortunate for my wallet, but something about touching the silk and seeing the designs drives me wild. This quirk presented itself with my first hermes scarf acquisition and shows zero signs of abating. The busier the design, the better IMHO. Anyway, I have a slight problem. I noticed a strange stain on my scarf that has stripped the color from the back but just lightly faded the front. How did this happen? &#128560;&#128561; What should I do because I am scared to wash it with this unknown stain or take it to a dry cleaner. 

I am a newbie, this is my first post, so not quite sure where to post this. My distraught soul will appreciate any advice and I apologize for interrupting any conversations. Thank you. Also, I am not sure how to upload photos.


----------



## 11novella7

This is the unknown stain. :


----------



## 11novella7

This is the front.


----------



## Mindi B

There are actually threads about hand-washing your scarves, as well discussions of peoples' experiences with dry cleaners, and those would be the best places to survey your options.  Without knowing what the stain is, it's impossible to give any specific advice, but I would say you probably want to act sooner rather than later, as the longer the stain sits the more likely it, and any damage it causes, will be permanent.  Good luck!


----------



## Luckydogmom

India thank you for your post. I will have to admit, it wasn't easy making that call. I had no idea what would happen, I assumed I would wake up being socially banned from our fun neighborhood.
The next birthday celebration is for the mom of the boy who had the skateboarding accident. I am hosting the evening at our home, I am looking forward to making it really special for her and the nice ones in the group
As EB said, we learn as we get older...one of the benefits of life!

So sorry about the stain on your beautiful scarf 11novella7, and welcome to TPF!

Kirby called around midnight last night, he couldn't wait until morning to tell us that he received 100% on his economics midterm! It might not sound like a big deal but he has a difficult time with math. I don't think he will change his major but he sure feels great about it.

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## India

Yeah, for Kirby!  Econ is never an easy subject!

I know your birthday party for your friend will be very special, indeed, as you are the most creative person I know!


----------



## Mindi B

Hey, BIG congrats to Kirby!  Econ is a tough blend of math and logic, so that's a real accomplishment, and it's so lovely that he couldn't wait to share with you!


----------



## Mindi B

Also, India is right, LDM, your creativity is so impressive.  I want you on retainer as my life designer!  Just style _everything_ for me, 'kay?


----------



## Luckydogmom

Humble thanks Mindi and India. Be warned Mindi, if you retain me your life will be filled with funky stuff and nothing will match! I find life to be so much more fun out of the box...drives my family crazy!

We have a birthday to celebrate here next week...TESI!!!!!


----------



## India

Happy Birthday, Tesi!  Wish we could all be together and have LDM give you a FABULOUS party!  It would be SO much fun!


----------



## nycmom

*Biscuit* I am thinking about you and Elle Woods, I know how devastated you must be and hope you are doing as okay as possible. 

*India* Thank you for sharing the quotes, the Queen Elizabeth and the one from therapists office, they both gave me a lot to think about.

*Luckydogmom* I have a feeling we have a lot in common, maybe because we're both Capricorns I think?  But what we don't have in common, and I am very jealous of, is a son who shares! I love that he called with good news, at 14 my son is barely speaking to me in complete sentences these days! 

*Ouja board* Thank you, you are so right, I was a PTA President at one point and I learned an incredibly valuable lesson, as soon as someone suggested an idea I would say "hey I love that, let's make you the chair of the committee" lol! 

*Ck21* I hope you are feeling better today! 

*11novella7* I am so sorry I know nothing about scarves but hope the special threads will help! 

*Mindi B * If you get LDM on creative retainer I get you for humor! 

Happy Birthday *Tesi*!


----------



## etoupebirkin

LDM, congrats to Kirby!!!

Chez EB, My not so little stinker, Rocket (who weighs 15lbs) has learned how to game the automatic feeder. It gives a prescribed amount of food three times a day. Rocket has learned if he reaches up the feeding tube and knocks it a bit, kibble will come out. I was in the kitchen and he was happily, knocking food out and munching and looking at me--See Mommy, look what I can do. 

Rocket needs to loose weight. Do anyone make a hamster wheel for a cat? Though I guess the trick would be to make the beast use the thing.


----------



## ck21

Checking in... Things are busy, but a bit brighter.  A new semester started yesterday, so I've added teaching back in to the mix.

Thank goodness it's almost the weekend!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh my goodness, EB, Rocket is scary-smart.  Little devil.  If Henry ever figures out how to use the can opener, I'm doomed. . . .


----------



## India

Rocket is one smart cat!  You may have to go to just feeding him twice daily - no more "free-feeding".  I'm sure that was your intent with this product.  They just didn't test it with the likes of Rocket!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I bought the device and a waterfall H2O dish so that DH and I could go away for a weekend and not worry. The added benefit was portion control.

Not sure what I'm going to do. Rocket has lost some weight. I think his trick with the feeder was learned recently.

I also got on the scale and I've lost 16 lbs through diet and exercise. Am a happy girl. But my office is giving out free burgers shakes and fries for lunch today. One of our clients is launching a food truck. The temptation never ends. But they will serve veggie burgers. Normally my lunch is a lean protein, greens or steamed veggies with 5 pitted dates or a piece of fruit. Decisions.


----------



## Luckydogmom

EB, that is one smart kitty you have! You should have a video on him during the day to see what else he is up to! Congrats on the weight loss! If I were you I would enjoy the food truck burger, but just eat 1/2.
I happen to love a good burger once in awhile.

CK, weekend countdown, hooray! Do you have fun plans? We will have Braxton for three days


----------



## ouija board

etoupebirkin said:


> I bought the device and a waterfall H2O dish so that DH and I could go away for a weekend and not worry. The added benefit was portion control.
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to do. Rocket has lost some weight. I think his trick with the feeder was learned recently.
> 
> I also got on the scale and I've lost 16 lbs through diet and exercise. Am a happy girl. But my office is giving out free burgers shakes and fries for lunch today. One of our clients is launching a food truck. The temptation never ends. But they will serve veggie burgers. Normally my lunch is a lean protein, greens or steamed veggies with 5 pitted dates or a piece of fruit. Decisions.



What a sneaky and SMART kitty! I don't have any sources of Kitty hamster wheels, and good luck training him to use the treadmill! My suggestion...a laser pointer. I know very few cats who can resist chasing the little red light, and best part is, it requires virtually no effort on your part, just flicking the wrist! Congrats on your weight loss! One day of a burger hopefully won't derail your regimen, but I'd maybe skip the fries or like LDM said eat half a burger. Said by the person who just wolfed down a whole Whataburger, fries, and apple pie slice, so take my suggestion with a grain of salt!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ouija board said:


> What a sneaky and SMART kitty! I don't have any sources of Kitty hamster wheels, and good luck training him to use the treadmill! My suggestion...a laser pointer. I know very few cats who can resist chasing the little red light, and best part is, it requires virtually no effort on your part, just flicking the wrist! Congrats on your weight loss! One day of a burger hopefully won't derail your regimen, but I'd maybe skip the fries or like LDM said eat half a burger. Said by the person who just wolfed down a whole Whataburger, fries, and apple pie slice, so take my suggestion with a grain of salt!



OMG OB....Whataburger...my all time favorite!!! When DD was first married and lived in TX that was our first stop! We have In N Out but I do prefer Whataburger!! YUM!!


----------



## ouija board

Luckydogmom said:


> OMG OB....Whataburger...my all time favorite!!! When DD was first married and lived in TX that was our first stop! We have In N Out but I do prefer Whataburger!! YUM!!




It's so good! My favorite thing is..don't laugh..their ketchup. The funny thing is, it was at least 5-6 years after I moved to TX before I tried whataburger. Why? Because their drive thru is always really really slow! I'm making up for lost time... I've heard In and Out burgers are really good. It's on my list if we ever go to CA!


----------



## nycmom

Skip the fries?!? I could never!


----------



## csshopper

Burger-fries-shake  ='s   Protein-veggie-dairy

Repeat that mantra

Then

Repent and hit the exercise

:devil:


----------



## Luckydogmom

ouija board said:


> It's so good! My favorite thing is..don't laugh..their ketchup. The funny thing is, it was at least 5-6 years after I moved to TX before I tried whataburger. Why? Because their drive thru is always really really slow! I'm making up for lost time... I've heard In and Out burgers are really good. It's on my list if we ever go to CA!



So funny OB! When we were driving through AZ last spring looking at colleges DD called us and asked if we would stop and pick up ketchup from Whataburger! We were heros!
I will treat you to In N Out when you come to CA!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Well I ended up with a veggie burger and a strawberry shake. I took a couple of bites of the burger with the bun  (then discarded the bun) and ate the rest. It was really good. I also drank half the shake.

The company is doing another dry run with us tomorrow to work out the kinks. OY!

The Whataburger chain sounds amazing. Better than In and Out Burger?!!! Must try. My Aunt is retiring in Texas.

Five Guys started in Virginia and I just don't get the hype.


----------



## India

Five Guys is just opening in my town!  What's the big deal?  I looked at their website and the large burger with bacon has over 900 calories!  I figure that, fries and a snake and one is quickly at between 2500-3000 calories for ONE meal!  No wonder we're all obese!  Think I'll stick to my pear and 3 small slices of cheddar and a few squares of dark chocolate.  I don't lose on that but at least I dony gain!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Can I beg a favor of you, *LDM*?

I'm hosting an Alice's 150th Unbirthday this year, in honor of the 150th anniversary of the book publication. (Am I the only one who would adore an H Alice scarf?)

Would you mind reposting your pictures from your Wonderland party last year?


----------



## Mindi B

VEEEEE-ELLLLLLLL!  *crazed waving*


----------



## etoupebirkin

India said:


> Five Guys is just opening in my town!  What's the big deal?  I looked at their website and the large burger with bacon has over 900 calories!  I figure that, fries and a snake and one is quickly at between 2500-3000 calories for ONE meal!  No wonder we're all obese!  Think I'll stick to my pear and 3 small slices of cheddar and a few squares of dark chocolate.  I don't lose on that but at least I dony gain!



India, your lunch sounds much better than Five Guys.
I would not bother, even with the Grands.


----------



## Mindi B

Yup, those insanely caloric meals are--well, insane!  It's frightening how HUGE portions are in the US, too.  The average bagel, muffin, sandwich, beverage--WAY more than is needed or healthy.  Reminds me of an old Louie Anderson comedy routine about buying a soda at 7-Eleven that came in a garbage-can sized cup, saying to an incredulous onlooker, "Whaddaya want, lady?  It was only a QUARTER MORE!"


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Yup, those insanely caloric meals are--well, insane!  It's frightening how HUGE portions are in the US, too.  The average bagel, muffin, sandwich, beverage--WAY more than is needed or healthy.  Reminds me of an old Louie Anderson comedy routine about buying a soda at 7-Eleven that came in a garbage-can sized cup, saying to an incredulous onlooker, "Whaddaya want, lady?  It was only a QUARTER MORE!"




Probably the one healthy aspect of McDonald's burgers is their small size. Compared to a Five Guys two patty burger, a Big Mac is "light" fare! I have to admit, I do love Five Guys burgers, but I have to plan my diet around it...fast beforehand, fruit and lots of fiber after!


----------



## ouija board

Vintage Leather said:


> Can I beg a favor of you, *LDM*?
> 
> I'm hosting an Alice's 150th Unbirthday this year, in honor of the 150th anniversary of the book publication. (Am I the only one who would adore an H Alice scarf?)
> 
> Would you mind reposting your pictures from your Wonderland party last year?




VL!!!!! How are you? I can't believe there is no Alice in wonderland H scarf. There are so many ways to turn it into a scarf design.


----------



## Mindi B

This is what I have been forced to accept, too, OB.  If I want to maintain anything close to a weight I can tolerate, I need basically to FAST during the day, and then I can allow my self an ordinary dinner and maybe a cookie for dessert.  If I can restrict intake even at dinnertime, I can lose.  Slowly.  If I eat breakfast or lunch, it had better be SMALL (like, a hard-boiled egg OR a tiny bowl of cereal OR a few veggies with hummus) or I will gain.  This is in spite of working out at least 40 minutes a day, and frequently more.  Now, I don't work out to exhaustion, but still, does this seem fair?  (I'll answer that.)  NO.  NO, this is NOT fair. 
Oooh, while I have you, OB, do you know anything about anti-breeding treatment for feral cats that apparently one just puts out, the cats eat, and voila?  We have a feral cat population starting to appear around our house and I would like to help them--and limit their numbers--and a local cat rescue person left a message for me referencing this prophylactic approach.  I have no desire to harm the cats or any wildlife, so am wondering if this is legit.  There is one kitten that can't be more than three months old, and that little guy I'd really like to live-trap to see if it might be domesticable (not by me) but I don't know if such a thing is feasible, or if once feral, always feral, regardless of age.  I'm reaching out to some local groups to see what they think.
Kittehs.  Sigh.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> This is what I have been forced to accept, too, OB.  If I want to maintain anything close to a weight I can tolerate, I need basically to FAST during the day, and then I can allow my self an ordinary dinner and maybe a cookie for dessert.  If I can restrict intake even at dinnertime, I can lose.  Slowly.  If I eat breakfast or lunch, it had better be SMALL (like, a hard-boiled egg OR a tiny bowl of cereal OR a few veggies with hummus) or I will gain.  This is in spite of working out at least 40 minutes a day, and frequently more.  Now, I don't work out to exhaustion, but still, does this seem fair?  (I'll answer that.)  NO.  NO, this is NOT fair.
> Oooh, while I have you, OB, do you know anything about anti-breeding treatment for feral cats that apparently one just puts out, the cats eat, and voila?  We have a feral cat population starting to appear around our house and I would like to help them--and limit their numbers--and a local cat rescue person left a message for me referencing this prophylactic approach.  I have no desire to harm the cats or any wildlife, so am wondering if this is legit.  There is one kitten that can't be more than three months old, and that little guy I'd really like to live-trap to see if it might be domesticable (not by me) but I don't know if such a thing is feasible, or if once feral, always feral, regardless of age.  I'm reaching out to some local groups to see what they think.
> Kittehs.  Sigh.


Mindi, I'm so right there with ya on the eating and working out. You'd think that if I'm working out 100% more than I did ten years ago (which was zeroless than zero if that's possible!), then surely I'd lose some weight, right?! My problem usually is snacking late at night.  If I stay up late, then I can eat the equivalent of another meal by the time I go to bed. Heck, if i eat dinner at 6, then I'm due for another meal at 1am, right? LOL. 

I'm not sure which oral treatment your local rescue person is thinking of, but most likely its Megestrol acetate which can be used to prevent cats from going into heat.  Yes, it is a contraceptive, but unfortunately, there are a multitude of side effects at the standard dosage, including diabetes and adrenal gland insufficiency. These aren't necessarily diseases that rescue people will be able to notice in a cat that they can't even get close to. I'm not sure how feral cat rescues use this treatment since typically it's given at a specific time during the heat cycle and then stopped. If they can't keep track of which cat is doing what and when, then to me, they'd have to keep the feral cat group on the megestrol nonstop, just to avoid missing a cat. In which case, you have the side effects to worry about, as well as the possibility of a pet, other wildlife, or even a child ingesting the medicine by accident. So, yes, technically this can work, but in an environment such as a feral cat colony, there are too many variables that you can't control which increase health risks for the cats and for others who share the environment with them. I could see this maybe working in someone's backyard where the person knows most or all of the cats that hang out there and can control feeding times rather than just leaving a bowl of treated food out all the time. 

Sorry for the long post! In a nutshell, I wouldn't do it. Trap Neuter Release is time consuming and more expensive, but much more effective. The kitten, on the other hand, could absolutely be tamed at that age. Domesticated doesn't mean much when it comes to mean catsEvil Kitty wasn't feral, and she was, well, evil.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you so much, OB.  That's just the sort of thing I was concerned about: the technique, frankly, sounded too good to be true.  I'll confirm what the meds are with the person who suggested them, but if this is the plan, I'll pass.  I will keep trying to find a way to trap lil' grey kitteh, though, if I can.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Vintage Leather said:


> Can I beg a favor of you, *LDM*?
> 
> I'm hosting an Alice's 150th Unbirthday this year, in honor of the 150th anniversary of the book publication. (Am I the only one who would adore an H Alice scarf?)
> 
> Would you mind reposting your pictures from your Wonderland party last year?



Hi VL!!!
Yes, I am more than happy to. I am not at home right now but promise to post later today! The photos are on my computer. I wish you lived closer, I have so many hand made things left over. My DD had an Alice in Wonderland baby shower for her girlfriend and had fun reusing many things from the prom dinner.
I will post some extra photos of details if you want. I do have some pics on my pinterest board as well.
PM me and I will share the link!


----------



## India

Mindi, I did lose 70 pounds by diet and exercise.  I gained back 20 or them and I now struggle to not gain them ALL back.  I'm eating pretty much the way I did when I lost the weight.  I cannot, however, exercise with the intensity I did then - my pulmonary function and age prevent that.  But I do exercise (both aerobic and resistance) for 45-60 minutes 3 times weekly - religiously.  If I work out anymore than this, it makes me ravenously hungry.  It's very discouraging...

I have had 2 kittens who were feral cats.  One was a scary cat with strangers (but friendly with us) for her entire 14 yr life; the other was very friendly even when she was still in the wild.  It would be wonderful if you could trap lil' grey kitten.


----------



## chaneljewel

All the talk about burgers!    My favorite is one made at home on the grill.  I just think homemade ones taste so delicious but we don't have either burger place that everyone's writing about.   We do have five guys, and occasionally go there.   It's good but not worth all the hype.  I couldn't do without French fries though.  I love, love French fries!  I bake them at home so at least they're somewhat healthy...haha.
I so long to eat ketchup but am allergic to onions and ketchup has onion powder in it...so&#55357;&#56850;.
EB, congrats on the weight loss!


----------



## Mindi B

DH has created a recipe for an amazing burger that has all sorts of "umami" components to make it a remarkable combination of sweet, salty, savory, and just generally amazing.  He said he's happy to share it if anybody's interested (apparently it's cobbled together from several existing recipes).  It _is_ terrific and I say this as someone who is relatively indifferent to beef in any form.


----------



## India

Go for it!  And I want an invitation to dinner with him fixing this the next time I come to CT!


----------



## Mindi B

LOL--Here's my DH's idea of a recipe: No measurements and minimal instructions.  Fortunately, I know most ladies on this forum are accomplished in the kitchen and won't be fazed. . . 
Mr. Mindi's Umami Burger

"Besides good burger and bun (brioche), you need:

Spicy mayo (mayo, togarashi spice, siracha, sugar) (top bun)

Smoked gouda cheese

Mushroom truffle sauce (portabellos and shiitaki, butter & lard, onions, garlic, bonito flakes, truffle oil)

Bacon

Tomato confit (tomatoes and garlic sauted in olive oil until ketchup like) (bottom bun)"

Ms. Mindi sez, "Um, enjoy?"


----------



## tesi

Have been slightly off the grid and traveling but just took time to catch up.   It's wonderful to hear that our most complicated issue right now is caloric values of burgers.   I love a good burger but the ground beef can be a tummy tickler for me.   I try to just eat half or so.    Mr mindi's recipe sounds delish!  
I've been doing some gardening-which I adore- and planted two water gardens today in low 36 inch diameter bowls.  I think it is quite possible that this is the best 400 dollars I have ever spent (bird feeders are up there too).   Even hubby is smitten with them.  
And ldm I see you have outed me.   Birthday is indeed soon.  Last one of my 40's.  How did that happen?  The years just creep up.  Other than deeply missing my girls living at home getting older seems doable.  Frankly I hope to be insanely old one day.  So old that whippersnappers in their 70's say what the hell is that old bat still doing here?  
I hope everyone here is well and happy.  Virtual hugs all round.  
Xo


----------



## tesi

Mindi-  I had the most beautiful feral cat I domesticated (somewhat).  She never became an indoor animal but rather patrolled the grounds for voles and baby rabbits. (Sad).   She slept in a heated bed in our garage and had a garage litterbox and food if she decided not to venture out.  She was beautiful and so intelligent.  Lived to be 14!   She was a gray calico.  Miss her.


----------



## Mindi B

Alas, I am not in a position to adopt lil' grey kitteh.  I am allergic to cats (as are Olive and Henry).  Nor do we have a safe, warm place for him/her to bed down.  But I am trying to find a local feral rescue group who could take lil' grey kitteh if and when I trap him/her.  I need to be sure kitteh has a place to go right away before I even try to trap--Can't have the little beastie in a live trap for any length of time.  We shall see.  Fingers crossed for lil' grey kitteh!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, and happy birthday in advance, tesi!  artyhat:  Will you do anything special to celebrate?


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mr Mindi's burger sounds amazing! Must try!

Yup Tesi, you have officially been crowned BGOTW...birthday girl of the week! I must confess that I remembered because it is also Kirby's birthday 

DD and DSIL are now in AZ getting ready for the probowl tomorrow. Their first stop?? Whataburger for burgers, fries and a 6 month supply of ketchup! Yes my DD so sweetly filled her purse with the packages of coveted ketchup...ugh.

Braxton is thrilled with his "new" cardboard boxes from Costco that we have turned into a train. We even ate lunch in them! I love being a kid.

Saturday smooches to all...


----------



## ouija board

Luckydogmom said:


> Mr Mindi's burger sounds amazing! Must try!
> 
> Yup Tesi, you have officially been crowned BGOTW...birthday girl of the week! I must confess that I remembered because it is also Kirby's birthday
> 
> DD and DSIL are now in AZ getting ready for the probowl tomorrow. Their first stop?? Whataburger for burgers, fries and a 6 month supply of ketchup! Yes my DD so sweetly filled her purse with the packages of coveted ketchup...ugh.
> 
> Braxton is thrilled with his "new" cardboard boxes from Costco that we have turned into a train. We even ate lunch in them! I love being a kid.
> 
> Saturday smooches to all...




How exciting that they're going to the Pro Bowl! My dream gift for DH is to get him tickets to the super bowl when/if the Saints make it. Of course, that will be never based on how the Saints always play, so I can save a few thousand dollars. Sounds like a fun day with Braxton!

Mr. Mindi's hamburger sounds A-Ma-Zing!! If my homemade burgers didn't turn out like shrunken hockey pucks, I'd absolutely try it.  

Happy birthday, Tesi!!


----------



## nycmom

I'm semi vegetarian and even I think Mindis recipe sounds delicious!!! And India's lunch too, although knowing me I would skip the fruit for extra cheese which I realize sadly defeats the purpose. 

But fries are my true weakness, and Five Guys fries...I can't resist. Although I imagine that's a weeks worth of calories in one serving! 

Good luck with the kitten too! I had a mother and her litter living in one of our bathrooms for a few weeks and I found a wonderful vet group who spayed the mom for a very reasonable price since she was a rescue (literally from one of those crazy fall storms a couple of years ago). I fell in love with her and would have kept her if we didn't already have two (both kids and cats)! But I learned there are such amazing animal rescue groups out there so I hope you are able to connect with someone who can help!

I love that Braxton ate in his "train," my son was obsessed with Thomas at his age


----------



## India

Mr Mindi's burger sounds fabulous but there are ingredients in there I've never heard of and most likely could never get in the boonies where I live.  So, I'll wait for a trip to CT and an invitation to come over for a burger!  

Tesi, you're SO young!  You had your girls when you were a child bride!  

Boring day here today - only good thing was La Boheme on the Sat afternoon Met broadcast!  I'm tired so early to bed for me tonight!


----------



## chaneljewel

Mindi, the burgers,do sound delicious!   Homemade's the best!

What fun LDM...box trains!  My grandson does the same!


----------



## ck21

Love the burger conversations!!  I am a sucker for a good, homemade burger--no bun.  I love a good, quality grass-fed beef topped with nearly any cheese, bacon and avocado.  I need to try Mr. Mindi's recipe.  

And, on the weight-loss note, I learned during my bout with gestational-diabetes that carbs played a huge, huge role with my weight.  Since then, I do my best to limit my carbs (says the girl in front of the empty ice cream bowl!!).

Still busy times here with work and teaching.  Trying to closet purge little by little too.

Happy birthday, sweet Tesi!!

Beautiful weather here--I was outside running with Bailey yesterday and today.  So nice to not have it be quite so cold!  I am registered for a half marathon in August and am hoping to get in for a disney half in February 2016!  I'm already planning for registration day in July, but need to make hotel reservations next month.

Good night, friends!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happy Birthday Tesi!!!

I must admit my favorite burger is made with ground filet mignon. Just salt and pepper on the outside. Cook it on a hot cast iron skillet. Serve it with sautéed mushrooms and thick sliced bacon on a toasted brioche bun. A nice glass of Syrah, too.

The filet mignon is key. My local Harris Teeter sometimes has whole filets on sale. I'll buy two. I have the butcher slice the first half for steaks, the second half into ground beef. It is OMG good. I found this out entirely by accident. I was late to the grocery store during one of the Snowpocalypses a few years ago. The only meat left in the store was filet. And I was having people over for Chili. I was desperate, so I had the butcher grind it up. But then everyone was snowbound, so no chili and lots of ground filet mignon. It was a happy accident.


----------



## Mindi B

Filet mignon burgers!?  Sign me up!
The Mr. Mindi burger is fussy--lots of components--but it really is good.  If anyone wants to try it and needs any more info, let me know and I will press Mr. Mindi for details.
We are expecting a BLIZZARD here, starting tomorrow afternoon.  One to two FEET!  Eeep.  I hope lil' grey kitty has a good lair.  I am in the process of cancelling Monday and Tuesday appointments and preparing to hunker.  (I'm a good hunkerer.)


----------



## India

Hope you have a generator, Mindi!  That much snow can cause power outages.  My DS is supposed to fly to San Francisco on Tues night - hope he can get out - back on redeye Thurs night.  I do not know how he works all day Thurs with a client, gets on the redeye, gets into LaGuardia and goes straight to work in the city and works a full day.  That's a killer...

We got a dusting of snow Fri night - didn't even cover the grass.  I actually like snow - prettier than just bleak brown grass and trees.  

Trying to get motivated to get dressed (yes, it's 1:30 PM when I'm writing this - utter sloth!) and to to the grocery.  I really can wait until tomorrow and just may do so.  It's dreary and cold out and I'm in the middle of a good book and can get the dogs on my lap, so who wants to get dressed and go out to the store?  I think I've resisted the urge to do so..


----------



## csshopper

India- you have a partner in sloth here, will shower after lunch and take Cocoa for a walk, but I had to finish "The Girl on the Train", a page turner for those who enjoyed "Gone Girl". Have saved the local Sunday paper and the NYT for an afternoon read. Besides it's foggy here and probably will not burn off, if at all, until mid afternoon. BLEH!

Mindi, stay hunkered and be safe, the storm sounds dangerous! With those mouth watering burgers being available in your house, why would anyone want to venture out? As I read the recipe yesterday I realized my mouth was watering. That particular restaurant group has not made it to Northern California yet...which may be a blessing for me.  Like so many on Chat, weight loss/maintenance is a constant in life. Yesterday I ate about 1500 C, did an hour of sweaty Aerobics class, walked 2 measured miles with Cocoa, and today the scale was at the upper number of my 2# range with no apparent reason. AARG!! I always had this obviously mistaken assumption that old age meant an easier time of this, but NOT true.


----------



## ck21

Wow--that's some snow Mindi!!  Snuggle in and be slothful!!!  

CSS and India- good books and pups make for a wonderful, quiet day!


----------



## India

Css, I had the same incorrect assumption!  I do not remember my parents having to work this hard at health.  My father denied himself nothing and was heavy, but not my mother.  No one went to the gym (just imagining this picture makes me laugh!), and a long walk was around the block.  My father lived to 84 and my mother to 85.

It started drizzling and that totally made my decision to stay home in my robe!  I'm getting ready to make a pot of wild rice, mushrooms, the remains of last weeks roast chicken, with a bit of white wine and some heavy cream.  I know - the cream - but it's what holds it all together.  It's SO good!


----------



## ck21

Sounds so good, India!

Good night.  Sending vibes for a great week!


----------



## Mindi B

Well, here comes Snowmageddon.  Up to 30", or so the prognosticators say.  And 50 mph winds.  Wheee.
Everyone in the Northeastern US, be smart, stay safe.
Hardest part for us, probably: getting small dogs to go outside.  DH is prepared to shovel wee doggy tunnels.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi and family, stay safe and warm. Have Mr. Mindi make some yummy burgers.

The storm is not supposed to be so bad here. It's just going to be highly unpleasant.


----------



## ouija board

Sending vibes for warmth to Mindi and everyone in the path of Snowmaggedon!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Has anyone read a good book of late? My favorites in the past few years have been Beach Music, The Night Circus and Water for Elephants. 

BTW, I HATED Gone Girl. And I was bored by The Goldfinch, but it was extremely well written.


----------



## csshopper

party: Happy Birthday Week Tesi!


----------



## India

Mindi, when we lived in Maine, DH used to put on his big ole LLBean Hunting Boots and go out and "tromp" a path for the dogs in the snow.  It was MUCH easier than shoveling (I was always afraid he'd have a heart attack shoveling).  It worked really well - it looks somewhat like a maze and my Cavaliers (also small dogs) loved it.  As the winter wore on, it got more and more elaborate!


----------



## ck21

Mindi-is it wrong that part of me wishes we were getting the snow?  A cozy couple of days inside doesn't sound terrible!!


----------



## Mindi B

LOL--No, ck, that's not wrong--and I bet there are a lot of folks in the tri-state area who'd be more than happy to let you have our snow!  People are nuts around here.  The supermarkets are mobbed--you'd think we will never see bread and milk again--and no cars are allowed on the roads here in our town after 6 pm; in NYC after 11:00.  As I recall, MN allowed their citizens to make their own judgments about driving in bad weather, but here, we are all , apparently.  Gracious.
India, I think tromping a dog path is a great idea, but if we get the projected 24-30", that may not be an option, even with DH's big feet!
I think we have enough people food; I know we have enough dog food; we have firewood; I'm a-hunkerin'.


----------



## Luckydogmom

I just finished my four days of adventures with Braxton, I am exhausted but it was so much fun!

Happy birthday to sweet Tesi!! I hope you have had a wonderful day!!&#127874;&#128151;

Mindi and everyone else in the path of that monster storm, be safe, be sloth like! Huge vibes from me to you&#10084;&#65039;

It's pouring here, hoping for some snow in our mountains. We need it.

VL I will posting pics for you, my Braxton distraction kept me far too busy this weekend.

Still working on my secret project, hope to share it soon.


----------



## Luckydogmom




----------



## Luckydogmom

VL, I hope these pics might give you a few ideas for your special party!!


----------



## csshopper

ldm-even more fabulous than I had remembered from your previous post. You are absolutely incredibly talented and creative. Looking closely, it seems that most of the items are things fairly easily obtained, but it's what you have done with them that is so amazing! What a treat for people fortunate enough to be your guests.


----------



## ck21

I agree with CSS.  Your creativity is amazing, LDM!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

LDM, I am in awe of you!!!

You really should be a party planner. This is more creative and beautiful than most professionally decorated parties I've attended.


----------



## Mindi B

I am in awe of LDM's artistry. . . and of her HOME. It's undoubtedly gauche to say so, but the more I see of your house, LDM, the more likely it becomes that I am going to pack a small dog or two, fly to the West Coast and start living secretly on your back patio.  That'll be me in the pup tent.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, and by the way, we've survived snowmageddon so far.  Our area is still getting snow, but the HUGE snowfall and highest winds missed us to the east.  (Long Island and further into New England is getting slammed, however.)  Travel bans in NYC have now been lifted.  I think we're gonna make it. . . .


----------



## nycmom

Wow LDM those photos....simply amazing, fabulous, there just aren't enough words...I am in awe and so impressed!!! 

Mindi B I'm not sure exactly where you live but I hope you also woke up to find much less snow than expected!

Eta oops cross posted with you!


----------



## Mindi B

Yes, DH and I were relieved this morning!  It's snowing again now, but I don't think we'll see the disastrous conditions that were feared yesterday.  Footage from NYC looked so odd with no cars on the streets. . . .  Eerie.  But also sort of neat-o!


----------



## Mindi B

Hey, paging Ms. EB:  I noticed a cryptic remark elsewhere about you beating the price increase with a recent purchase(s)?  WHADYAGIT?  WHADYAGIT?  Spill!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi, your room awaits! If you can put up with crazy me you are always welcome. Please keep us posted, still sending gentle weather vibes your way...
NY looked so peaceful, very odd to see it so quiet.

Just so y'all know...that was a super simple inexpensive party. Nothing fancy just a lot of homemade "stuff". Thank you for your way to sweet words.
Now we will look forward to seeing VL's Alice In Wonderland party photos!?!

Hope everyone is safe and cozy!


----------



## Mindi B

That's part of what made the party so amazing, LDM.  It LOOKED expensive, but really it was just your creativity and artistic skill. . . . 
Anyone can throw money at an event, but you did it with skill and imagination!  WAY cooler.


----------



## Luckydogmom

You are too kind. I have fun working within a small budget, it makes me use my brain!
This may sound weird but I love walking through the Dollar Store or 99 cent store just to find something funky to inspire me. Tag sales are also a must.
I wanted to post the food photos but there were kids in every picture. A theme party is always such fun to create. 

One little fun thing that I did for Kirby's birthday...He loves antiques and anything retro. He had asked for anything that we might find for him. I went to a swap meet tag sale a week ago and found a fabulous old 50's silver metal bread box. It is two shelves high with a cutting board on the inside of the drop down door.
Very "Leave It To Beaver". I filled the shelves with power bars, Trader Joe's nuts, etc...It is perfect for his dorm room and will be a great piece to have when he has his own place. The bread box was $7.00!!
This was his favorite gift


----------



## Mindi B

I love stuff like that, too, LDM.  When DH and I had a pied a terre in NYC I furnished it almost exclusively with mid-century modern finds from eBay.  It's so much fun to go hunting for that super-cool, quirky vintage piece!  And I love that vintage items have a history.  Well, I guess that makes sense, since I'm a vintage item myself.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> Hey, paging Ms. EB:  I noticed a cryptic remark elsewhere about you beating the price increase with a recent purchase(s)?  WHADYAGIT?  WHADYAGIT?  Spill!



Something VERY good. Still pinching myself. But I have another thing coming in from Yoogi's too. When it rains it pours. So I'll show and tell then.


----------



## Mindi B

We-ell, ooooh-KAY.  But my head will probably explode before then.


----------



## Mindi B

Maybe a hint, EB?  Like, is it bigger than Kirby's breadbox?  Animal, vegetable, or mineral?  Can you use it to cook bacon?  If it were shrubbery, what sort of shrubbery would it be?  Oh, I know I'm reaching here. . . But it's hard to think clearly when your head is about to explode.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Well I'm thinking of naming the reveal, "I've been defile-d (in a good way) " But maybe that's too racy. Think French translation of defile.


----------



## Mindi B

Hmmm, inTRIguing.  (Glad it's the French and not the English definition in play here!)  Can't WAIT to SEE!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Ohhh EB, you naughty girl! Do tell! You always have the best reveals, can't wait! Could it fit inside the breadbox??

Mindi I also love eBay, can be dangerous however. My longstanding treasure hunt is for something you all may find a bit odd. I collect antique metal typeset. The bidding is treacherous on eBay because there isn't a ton of it out there. My most recent purchase is for a set of 1935 "Queen's Monogram initials".
When I was just out of college I purchased a hot letter press machine. I could hardly afford it at the time, best purchase I have ever made! I love the vintage look of custom letter press, I am a true southern gal at heart.


----------



## Mindi B

That sounds wonderful, LDM!  How do you display/use it?  I would think it's fascinating just to look at.  How fun!


----------



## Luckydogmom

I don't really display them, I keep them in their vintage wooden boxes in my upstairs art room. Each set has 4-10 pieces of type per letter, upper and lower case. They are all different point sizes as well. I have about forty sets in all. Each set has a history. I keep track of the original foundry, date, etc...
I do love looking at the type, and think about how it was originally used in the past century.
I make handmade stationery, cards and tags the old school way. I still believe that a true letter or thank you card trumps a text or email. Just MHO
It's a fun hobby that I adore!


----------



## Luckydogmom

How's the storm??


----------



## Mindi B

That is a very cool hobby, LDM.  Typeset is all but extinct, I would think, and therefore all the more valuable (not necessarily monetarily, but in terms of historical significance).  Plus, it's beautiful AND functional.  Typesetting was a true art, now lost to the electronic age.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, and for us, the storm is over for now.   More snow in the forecast, but this episode has concluded.  It was a bit of a non-event for NYC and its immediate environs.  Eastern LI got a pounding, though.  You okay, tesi?


----------



## Luckydogmom

Glad all is ok! The news was kind of funny, in an odd way. Last night they kept showing LONG lines at the NY liquor stores. I hope they have all survived their hangovers, far worse than the storm probably!
Hope everyone else in the path is ok as well. Looks like the Boston area had a ton of snow.


----------



## Mindi B

Bread, milk, a full tank of gas, and BOOZE.  Essential when one is snowed in.  I mean, who wants to be sober for this cold, wet, white nonsense?  Not me!


----------



## India

etoupebirkin said:


> LDM, I am in awe of you!!!
> 
> You really should be a party planner. This is more creative and beautiful than most professionally decorated parties I've attended.



What she said!  Amazing!


----------



## India

Mindi B said:


> LOL--No, ck, that's not wrong--and I bet there are a lot of folks in the tri-state area who'd be more than happy to let you have our snow!  People are nuts around here.  The supermarkets are mobbed--you'd think we will never see bread and milk again--and no cars are allowed on the roads here in our town after 6 pm; in NYC after 11:00.  As I recall, MN allowed their citizens to make their own judgments about driving in bad weather, but here, we are all , apparently.  Gracious.
> India, I think tromping a dog path is a great idea, but if we get the projected 24-30", that may not be an option, even with DH's big feet!
> I think we have enough people food; I know we have enough dog food; we have firewood; I'm a-hunkerin'.



Mindi, DH did this with 2-3 ft of snow regularly - it was really very, very easy - FAR easier than shoveling that much snow!


----------



## tesi

checking in-  that party looks AMAZE ldm.  just amaze.  i do agree it is not about the $$.  i did decor and planning at the girls middle/upper school for dances and proms.  we had such limited budgets one had no choice but to be creative.  i miss that-  but soon enough i think there will be a wedding&#8230;.. (fairly certain my stepson is getting very close)  can't wait! 

the storm was effectively a non-event in our homestead.  thankfully.  i have several friends with homes on nantucket however, and they are quite concerned.  dh and i have been bouncing about, north to south.  i have been fortunate enough to be able to extend my gardening season through winter which is heaven to me!  

i'm pleased everyone here has fared well through the storm.  i need to start some planning.  it will be our 25th wedding anniversary and i am at a loss- neither one of us needs anything but feels as if we must do something&#8230;&#8230;trip maybe?  ideas welcomed!

hugs to all...


----------



## Mindi B

DH and I went to Paris for our 25th, tesi. . . Just sayin'.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Adding to Mindi's enable...The dollar is strong right now. Grab DH and go.


----------



## Luckydogmom

tesi said:


> checking in-  that party looks AMAZE ldm.  just amaze.  i do agree it is not about the $$.  i did decor and planning at the girls middle/upper school for dances and proms.  we had such limited budgets one had no choice but to be creative.  i miss that-  but soon enough i think there will be a wedding.. (fairly certain my stepson is getting very close)  can't wait!
> 
> the storm was effectively a non-event in our homestead.  thankfully.  i have several friends with homes on nantucket however, and they are quite concerned.  dh and i have been bouncing about, north to south.  i have been fortunate enough to be able to extend my gardening season through winter which is heaven to me!
> 
> i'm pleased everyone here has fared well through the storm.  i need to start some planning.  it will be our 25th wedding anniversary and i am at a loss- neither one of us needs anything but feels as if we must do somethingtrip maybe?  ideas welcomed!
> 
> hugs to all...



Glad you are also ok Tesi! 
I bet your DDs' dances were beautiful. Isn't it amazing how we can stretch a dollar when need be?
How exciting that there may be a wedding coming up in your family! I wish I could say the same for my two older DS's.

We went to Italy for our 25th. We also had a small party with family and close friends. The party was so much fun, most of the bridesmaids and groomsmen were there. They each took a minute to tell "their" version of our wedding day. We all laughed for hours and hours that evening. 
How about South Africa? 
It doesn't really matter what you end up doing, how wonderful it is that you have this special date to share together! 

I think you mentioned that you are using troughs for container gardening, are these regular farm troughs?
I have always wanted one. Did you have holes drilled in the bottom?


----------



## Luckydogmom

India said:


> What she said!  Amazing!



I must admit India, when I was downloading the picture of the table I was thinking about your beautifully set Christmas table. We used the silver throw away utensils from Costco. Tacky but easy!


----------



## India

LDM, for a party like that outside, throw-away from Costco was the way to go!  You'd have been looking for the missing spoon or fork all night!

I made the caterers for my DS's rehearsal dinner a total wreck by bringing not only all the sterling flatware, but the 22" linen damask napkins and other silver as well.  I wanted the party to be like elegant at-home entertaining.  My DD would not allow me to haul the china from KY to CT - the silver was heavy enough as it was!  We didn't lose a single thing, but the party was at a church and we were the only event there - not like at a club or hotel  It was a beautiful evening - too bad the marriage didn't last.  Here's a picture of the centerpieces.  I wish I could say I did them, but alas, I did not.  We did them in very large, very thin crystal antique finger bowls (from my DH's family).  I could not figure out how to keep the flowers in the bowl so I turned this over to a fabulous NYC florist, Castle & Pierpont.  They used to be on the WAY Upper East Side but it appears they have now moved downtown.  They were fabulous to work with.  The roses actually smelled like roses!

I found them though a clipping I had done years before of an idea for bridesmaids bouquets.  You must understand that I had been planning DD's wedding since the maternity ward!  I called the manufacturer of the bridesmaids dress to ask about the florist and was told it was Castle & Pierpont.  I called the owner and she told me exactly what flowers were in the bouquets and what variety.  I did them myself and they were stunning.  When DD and I were in NYC to have her antique veil attached to a comb, we went to the shop.  DD was being a pill about her bouquet - knew what she didn't want but not what she wanted.  The owner asked DD about her favorite flowers and then yelled to the back of the shop, "Harry is that bridal bouquet boxed up yet?"  No, it wasn't so we all trooped back there and Sarah adored the bouquet.  C & P would have done it and shipped it to us, but with an early Feb wedding, I could not chance a blizzard and no bridal bouquet.  So we sketched and counted lily of the valley pips and gardenias and a local florist did it for us.  I was glad to finally give this florist work after all her free help!


----------



## chaneljewel

Love all the party decorations!  I'm a party planner too and enjoy the decoration part.   I also browse the dollar store and other "cheap" places to find treasures.  It's the hunt that's fun then the creative part of putting it all together.  
EB, can't wait to see your new treasures!
India, I was so sick with the flu Christmas Eve and day that I missed the plum pudding.  I finally broke down and ordered two more so I can enjoy some now that I'm well.  Everyone ranted about how good it was and I just felt like I had missed out!


----------



## crochetbella

Hi everyone!

Glad to hear everyone's ok with the big storms.

Love all the party talk. And those flowers, India!

We're still having our Super Bowl party even though I'm now on bed rest. We have a small group of friends over every year and just make pizza and appetizers and talk more than we watch the game.Fun!

Ollie has been really good keeping me company with the bed rest.  Our date to meet our little girl might be moving up a week. Excited, nervous- all the emotions are flying around over here!

Hope you all are having a good week.


----------



## csshopper

chaneljewel said:


> Love all the party decorations!  I'm a party planner too and enjoy the decoration part.   I also browse the dollar store and other "cheap" places to find treasures.  It's the hunt that's fun then the creative part of putting it all together.
> EB, can't wait to see your new treasures!
> India, I was so sick with the flu Christmas Eve and day that I missed the plum pudding.  I finally broke down and ordered two more so I can enjoy some now that I'm well.  Everyone ranted about how good it was and I just felt like I had missed out!


 chanel- in addition to the mouth watering pudding, it is a rare treat to communicate with Mother Sperry. I had sent her a complimentary email when the last crumbs had been consumed and she responded with a delightful one a few weeks ago.  It is so refreshing to deal with a hands on purveyor who take great pride in her product as she does. Am also amazed, she tells me she is a year older than I am, and I can't imagine the schedule she must have in the months preceding the holiday!


----------



## tesi

CB-  so excited for you!!!!!  please update us when you can.  there is something so profoundly wonderful about a chat baby&#8230;..
take care of yourself, and let others do whatever needs doing for the next few days. no stresses, no worries.  thoughts and prayers from here.

ldm-  yes the trough did have a hole in bottom.  let me find a pix&#8230;.i have jasmine in there right now.  i'm praying that is survives the winter.  years ago the jasmine was doomed by sandy even though it was in a protected area.   

i do think a trip might be the 25th anni answer. dh not a paris fan.  did it once and he was not terribly happy. he's happier in the states where he feels comfortable and engaged.  i thought the architecture and art might be a mitigating factor but a few rude (truly rude) people we encountered just soured his experience.  i have seriously considered a redo on our honeymoon to portugal.  he doesn't speak the language (but i do), and my cousin manages a  hotel on the algarve coast&#8230;.
maybe this time i will go topless on the beach (i regret not doing that on my honeymoon when i was 24)  

hope all are well&#8230;.


----------



## tesi

here's the trough in the middle, with jasmine overflowing.
the pair of swan urns are antique as well.


----------



## tesi

ok kids- how does one flip the pix???


----------



## etoupebirkin

tesi said:


> CB-  so excited for you!!!!!  please update us when you can.  there is something so profoundly wonderful about a chat baby..
> take care of yourself, and let others do whatever needs doing for the next few days. no stresses, no worries.  thoughts and prayers from here.
> 
> ldm-  yes the trough did have a hole in bottom.  let me find a pix.i have jasmine in there right now.  i'm praying that is survives the winter.  years ago the jasmine was doomed by sandy even though it was in a protected area.
> 
> i do think a trip might be the 25th anni answer. dh not a paris fan.  did it once and he was not terribly happy. he's happier in the states where he feels comfortable and engaged.  i thought the architecture and art might be a mitigating factor but a few rude (truly rude) people we encountered just soured his experience.  i have seriously considered a redo on our honeymoon to portugal.  he doesn't speak the language (but i do), and my cousin manages a  hotel on the algarve coast.
> maybe this time i will go topless on the beach (i regret not doing that on my honeymoon when i was 24)
> 
> hope all are well.


DH and I went to London for our 25th. We also went to Stratford to go see Shakespeare and the Cotswolds, too. No language barrier.


----------



## Mindi B

London is my favorite city on earth, so I think a 25th anni trip there--or a trip on the 25th of the month, or because it's Thursday--ALWAYS a great idea.  tesi, I understand your husband's reaction to Parisian rudeness--it's a real thing, and even honest Parisians will acknowledge it--but my way of avoiding it was to arrange the trip via a tour agency.  We had guides most of the time to handle the interactions for us and felt very well-cared-for.  I also read a lot about French culture, to understand how my expectations would be inappropriate in many cases, and why.  Just a thought, if you ever want to try Paris again.  But London, youbetcha!  And your gardening is amazing: What a beautiful display.  Even sideways.  
CBella, enjoy these last weeks, take GOOD care of yourself, and keep us in the loop as you are able!


----------



## Luckydogmom

tesi said:


> here's the trough in the middle, with jasmine overflowing&#8230;.
> the pair of swan urns are antique as well.



What a beautiful picture Tesi, magazine worthy! I hadn't realized they were vintage stone troughs, oh my goodness, I adore this look! In my mind I thought they were galvanized metal. I also love, love the swan urns, the aged color is so yummy! Wow, so pretty.
For my project will I plan on using the type I imagined, I will be planting summer vegetables in them.


----------



## Luckydogmom

crochetbella said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Glad to hear everyone's ok with the big storms.
> 
> Love all the party talk. And those flowers, India!
> 
> We're still having our Super Bowl party even though I'm now on bed rest. We have a small group of friends over every year and just make pizza and appetizers and talk more than we watch the game.Fun!
> 
> Ollie has been really good keeping me company with the bed rest.  Our date to meet our little girl might be moving up a week. Excited, nervous- all the emotions are flying around over here!
> 
> Hope you all are having a good week.



CB, thinking about you as your big day "grows" even closer! We are all so excited for you! Rest, rest, rest!


----------



## India

tesi, that picture brightened my day!  You leave the jasmine out for the winter?  I have mine in two huge pots and they come onto my sunporch for the winter - I'd be terrified to leave them outside as I didn't think they were winter-hardy.  That stone trough is fabulous.

Mindi, I, too, adore London and would go there tonight if the opportunity and plane tickets appeared!  But I also love Paris.

When my husband and I went 12 yrs ago, I decided that I was not going to allow rude Parisians to ruin Paris for me and they did not.  I did follow all their customs of all that "bonjour madame/monsieur every time we did ANYTHING, including walking across the hotel lobby, and it seemed to really work.  Of course, we were not staying anywhere grand, so perhaps that makes the difference.  I found people in the 7th arr to be very friendly and accommodating - lots fewer tourists there in the winter (when I've gone both times).

Six years ago, I took my daughter and the DGS, then 6 1/2 and not quite nine.  I taught them about all the "bonjour" stuff and discovered that the french love polite children!

I think a trip is the way to go, tesi. Choose someplace that you will both adore and which will make many happy memories.  I'm so glad that DH and I decided to spend some money and travel when he became ill.  Yes, I still miss him desperately, but I have those lovely memories of our trips together.


----------



## Luckydogmom

India those flowers are so beautiful! I love gardenias, they are so intoxicating...in the best way.


----------



## nycmom

Oh I LOVE all those beautiful flower pics on the thread, especially when all I can see on the ground here is snow, snow and more snow! Thank you for posting them! 

Tesi, we went to Australia for our honeymoon, it was a wonderful trip and if you're at all considering it I'd be happy to share info and ideas!


----------



## tesi

thought i would drop this here..i recently "planted" two water gardens-  these are large water bowls (36 inch diameter) about 12 inches deep with aquatic plants set into terra cotta pots and sunk to the bottom.  i am in love with this type of gardening.  obviously for tropical climates.
i plan on introducing tiny fish to eat algae and prevent mosquitoes.  just giving it a week or so.


----------



## ck21

Love the flowers!!!!  

Cbella--sending vibes!

Enjoying the final episode of parenthood.  I'm going to miss this show!!


----------



## tesi

heaven help me-sideways again.  it was right side up when i sent it over.
well&#8230;&#8230;you get the idea.  
clearly technology is not my strong suit.  dirt is.


----------



## tesi

ck21 said:


> Love the flowers!!!!
> 
> Cbella--sending vibes!
> 
> Enjoying the final episode of parenthood.  I'm going to miss this show!!



me too!  i LOVE this show!!!


----------



## ck21

Tesi--that entire picture is just dreamy!!


----------



## tesi

ck-  zeek&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

tesi said:


> ck-  zeek.



Even though I knew that would be the outcome, it still made me weepy.


----------



## ck21

I know!!!  That wasn't supposed to happen....


----------



## tesi

ck21 said:


> I know!!!  That wasn't supposed to happen....



what a series. seek- so flawed but so wonderful.  will miss the show- need to binge watch again from the beginning.  i love to revisit.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I just watched Sons of Liberty, a post-modern take on the years upcoming to the American revolution. At times, the dialogue left me dumbstruck or incredulous. I rolled my eyes a lot. I don't think the term "batsh*t crazy" was in colonial era slang.

There were some amusing Sam Adams beer commercials.

But there was some eye candy. And was more factual than I thought. 

And then there's this weekend's plethora of American advertising at its most creative, (or at least I hope.)

Also CB, I'm hoping you are taking it easy. I was on bed rest for 6weeks with DD. Sending you vibes.


----------



## ck21

tesi said:


> what a series. seek- so flawed but so wonderful.  will miss the show- need to binge watch again from the beginning.  i love to revisit.




Me too!  I joined in late,and am excited to start from the beginning!


----------



## India

tesi, that water garden is just magical!  I used to mess with plants for my small backyard fish pond, but now just let what-will-be-will-be.  It has waterlilies in it and the one fish (as of a few weeks ago!), but that's it.  I think it would be much easier in a deep bowl - sure easier to keep clean!

Thank goodness the sun is out today!  I loath dreary winter weather with no snow to at least make it pretty - just all brown and grey and ugly here.  Yuck!


----------



## Mindi B

Just as LDM could be a professional party planner, tesi could be a professional florist--or whatever they call those artists who create amazing displays for yards, foyers, restaurants and hotels. If I ever dump DH and get married again (fat chance) I want LDM and tesi to design and plan my wedding for me!  And who on here has done cake design?  I know someone has. . . .


----------



## Luckydogmom

You always make me smile Mindi! 

Last night DH1 called to say he had four days free and would be coming out for a visit! We hung up the phone and there was a loud bang at the back window. We both screamed, startled by this "man" at our window...it was HIM! Ugh, kids! Once I calmed my nerves I was thrilled by his surprise visit. His two boarder collies are also here, Macaroni Salad and Potato Salad. Lucky isn't thrilled to see them but we are...such sweet dogs!


----------



## India

ldm, I'm assuming you meant DS1, not DH1!  Took me a minute to figure this out!  What a nice surprise (but he could have given you a heart attack!).


----------



## Luckydogmom

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha....YES, DS1....OMG too funny!!


----------



## Mindi B

Yeah, that was my assumption, too.  But for a minute I did picture a first husband lurking outside his ex's home. . . The stuff of Movies of the Week!  LOL!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Eeek, I had better be really careful with me spelling.
I did, however, get an email from an old HS boyfriend this morning. It was terribly odd, he wanted to know if I was still happily married. Yuck.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, gosh, LDM, I can certainly see the creepiness factor in that, but it's also sort of insanely flattering!  You are unforgettable, darlin'!


----------



## chaneljewel

CB, hope you're taking care!

Tesi, love the water plants.  I have a koi pond and this makes me miss it so much in this cold, wintry weather.  Supposed to have another snow storm Sunday and Monday...it is extremely cold now.   I just say for winter to get out of its system and then welcome spring.   A while before that happens though.

Ok, which team are you cheering for during the super bowl?   I'm a true Dallas fan BUT since they aren't in the SB, I like the Patriots.


----------



## tesi

dh1-  hilarious.  and now there is a new and improved model. so funny.
mindi- i am available for floral and decor&#8230;&#8230;cooking not so much. had nathan's hot dogs tonight for dh's welcome back dinner.  he loved them! 

funny this super bowl thing doesn't appeal to me.  i will however root for seahawks as their star kicker is an alum of dd#2's college.  he's a baby and already has a super bowl ring from last year!  a nice boy apparently to boot! (pun intended)

hugs to all&#8230;&#8230;stay cozy!


----------



## chaneljewel

Tesi, I'm not a huge football watcher either but watch "at it"... Haha.   My Dh always teases me that I'm a multi tasker during games as I have a hard time sitting still.   I always want to watch the commercials and half time show however.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I only watch the Super Bowl for the commercials. DH informed me today that Johnny Weir and Tara Limpinski are hosting something--red carpet at the Super Bowl?!!! I do think they're entertaining.


----------



## alismarr

Luckydogmom said:


> You always make me smile Mindi!
> 
> Last night DH1 called to say he had four days free and would be coming out for a visit! We hung up the phone and there was a loud bang at the back window. We both screamed, startled by this "man" at our window...it was HIM! Ugh, kids! Once I calmed my nerves I was thrilled by his surprise visit. His two boarder collies are also here, Macaroni Salad and Potato Salad. Lucky isn't thrilled to see them but we are...such sweet dogs!



This did make me giggle ( not easy given that I am lying on my sofa with acute bronchitis ).
Your poor DH - not only does your first hubby turn up uninvited and scare you both to death but he brings his dogs too.


----------



## Ski Bum

Good morning everyone!  I am so sorry that I haven't posted in a while; I met my father in Montana for our annual father-daughter trip (no spouses or kids), and I managed to tear my MCL (but I kept skiing on it the rest of the day--beautiful fresh powder and beautiful countryside).

I am with you ladies who are not "into" this whole Super Bowl thing.  But, I am gearing up for the Oscars in a  few weeks...the dresses and jewelry...

Hope y'all have a  lovely weekend and happy shopping!


----------



## ouija board

alismarr said:


> This did make me giggle ( not easy given that I am lying on my sofa with acute bronchitis ).
> 
> Your poor DH - not only does your first hubby turn up uninvited and scare you both to death but he brings his dogs too.




Lol! Hope you are recovering from bronchitis soon! 

LDM, I read "DH1" and did a double take! I LOVE your DS's dog names. When I was working, it was so fun to come across really unique and witty pet names. Not that I don't love a cute Fluffy, Buffy, or Coco any less, but Macaroni Salad and Potato Salad would've had me giggling for days!

Mindi, I can't bake a cake to save my life, but I did decorate DD's cakes for her second and third birthdays. I'll keep my schedule open since I KNOW you'll be on the lookout for a Sesame Street or Disney Princess wedding cake with illegible icing scribble. 

Not excited about the Super Bowl this year, but of course I'll be watching and eating! 

Crochetbella, hope you're feeling ok! Can't wait for the big day to come!!

Ski Bum, ouch! Sorry to hear about the torn MCL! I don't know how to ski, and knee injuries are one of my big fears. I'm a klutz when it comes to sports, so if anyone is going to wipe out, slam into a tree, or fall off the ski lift, it'd be me!


----------



## Luckydogmom

alismarr said:


> This did make me giggle ( not easy given that I am lying on my sofa with acute bronchitis ).
> Your poor DH - not only does your first hubby turn up uninvited and scare you both to death but he brings his dogs too.



I hope you feel better Alismarr! I do hope you know I made an error in my post, it was our SON #1 who showed up! I only have one DH, no plans for another 
My mistake made me giggle as well!


----------



## csshopper

We start the day with the Puppy Bowl. Like chanel I sort of watch the game, but primarily watch the SB for the commercials. DH has an annoying habit of muting commercials when he's watching TV, but the family have made him promise to relinqish his grip on the remote and let us enjoy the special ones made for the SB. Pierce Brosnan for KIA, sigh....The Budweiser horses and dogs are my favorites however.

Have been enjoying all the beautiful flower and landscaping pictures. Tesi, your pics load right side up on my iPad; sideways on my laptop. Go figure! Technology befuddles me!

CB, take care of the two of you. 

Ldm-boys will be boys! Gotta love 'em.

Happy Saturday everyone.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Ski Bum, so sorry about your injury, feel better quickly! So happy you had some daddy time!

I am not a fan of either team, we are Green Bay fans! Needless to say, their last game two weeks ago was heartbreaking for us. I am also a multi tasker during the game, I pop in for the fun commercials!
My main duty is to feed everyone!

Our SON's dogs are named after the two favorite salads that my mom used to make. He was really close with my mom, first grandchild. For some reason their names just seem perfect for them!
Last night I almost had a heart attack. Our son had gone out to visit friends, we stayed home with his pups. I decided  to take them for a walk and they went MIA. Apparently they hopped the back fence and took off. DH and I jumped into our cars and searched for about 30 minutes. FINALLY, I spotted them a few street below our home. They then split and ran in opposite directions. I was able to catch Potato Salad, she stopped when I asked her to. I then went after Macaroni Salad, drove around for another ten minutes then finally spotted him running into our yard. UGH, it was horrible!! Searching for dogs in the dark is the worst! They have never jumped the fence before, my heart pounded for hours last night.
I made them sit by us with leashes on for the rest of the night. Being a Gramsie isn't always easy!


----------



## alismarr

Luckydogmom said:


> I hope you feel better Alismarr! I do hope you know I made an error in my post, it was our SON #1 who showed up! I only have one DH, no plans for another
> My mistake made me giggle as well!



I came back to read my notifications and I'm off giggling again.  I think it must be all the medication.  I realised what you meant Ldm but I'm glad you made a typo as it cheered me up no end!


----------



## nycmom

Count me in as giggling about lurking exes bringing their dogs to stay! I guess that would have been the definition of an amicable split (conscious uncoupling perhaps).

LDM I am so glad you were able to find and catch the dogs, that sounds so scary (and I love the names and especially the story behind them).

CB I am thinking about you! 

I hope everyone healing feels better and recovers soon.

Biscuit if you are reading this


----------



## csshopper

For the commercial watchers, a friend just sent me a link (which I can't figure out how to insert here) to a piece on The Huffington Post of "50 all time great Super Bowl" commercials. 

ldm-my heart was  pounding just reading about your experience last night. So glad it had a happy ending. BTW, we love GB too because of Aaron Rodgers and IC because of Andrew Luck, two fine young men educated in California universities. Niners are our "home team" and we watch them with interest too.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, golly, I would have had a coronary when the two Salads did a runner.  Once last summer Miss O got out through a fence left open by a landscape guy (grrrrr) and I know JUST the feeling.  I walked down the street, calling her, wondering if I should call animal control or get in the car to search and how would I ever tell DH, when I heard the scrabble of small paws behind me and she came tearing down the middle of the road to me.  Clearly she thought I was the one that had wandered off and was desperate to get me back where I belonged!  She had probably been in our front bushes the whole time.    Thank goodness the Salads returned home safely!  
Dogs.  Can't live without 'em, but apparently can't tie 'em to shovels and ask 'em to clear the driveway.  Learned THAT one the hard way.


----------



## Luckydogmom

csshopper said:


> For the commercial watchers, a friend just sent me a link (which I can't figure out how to insert here) to a piece on The Huffington Post of "50 all time great Super Bowl" commercials.
> 
> ldm-my heart was  pounding just reading about your experience last night. So glad it had a happy ending. BTW, we love GB too because of Aaron Rodgers and IC because of Andrew Luck, two fine young men educated in California universities. Niners are our "home team" and we watch them with interest too.




CSS, just a little tid bit of fun FYI...
Aaron Rodgers was DSIL's roommate when he played for GB! He is a super great guy, loved to play video games on off days.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi I remember when you told us about Miss O's escape, that was so awful!
I love having a dog but this is one of my biggest fears. I had to have a big glass of wine last night to calm my nerves, so not like me to do ths...but it helped
Darn salads! BTW did I mention that boarder collies are very fast?


----------



## Mindi B

Whoops, sorry to repeat myself.  Old.  :shame:
I can imagine Border Collies are fast.  And smart!  Stinkers.
I am planning on using tomorrow's big game (I think it's football, not sure) as an excuse to eat nachos.  Works for me.  And every time one of the clubs makes a basket, I drink.
Also every time one of the clubth flails to make a bisket.
I really enjoy foozbalt.


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, that dog story made my heart pound.   I completely understand the anxiety of missing dogs.   Glad it worked out.
And meant to say that your "slip" had me giggling too.   Thank goodness we can laugh at our silly mistakes.   

Ski bum, feel better...sorry about the injury.  How long will it take to heal?

Mindi, I'm nacho ready for the game too.   I just love nachos but resist them most of the time.  They're just so yummy!


----------



## India

ldm, I would have been in a blind panic.  A dog that gets out is a MAJOR problem to me - a potentially lethal problem.  It would take me days to recover.  And with you in S CA with all their coyote problems!  Yikes!  Out on leashes fro now on, for sure!

No Super Bowl for me - not a fan of football at all, even less for pro football.  I was glad that the GoDaddy commercial got pulled - appalling one about a puppy who is riding in a box of puppies in the back of a pick-up truck.  He bounces out and is lost and has one heck of a time finding his way back home (think train tracks and rain), only to be happily greeted when he appears with "So glad you found your way home!  I just sold you on the web site I created with GoDaddy!".  Dog people were outraged and justifiably so - it was a horrible ad and one can only wonder what idiot created it and what idiots approved it and thought it was really cute and funny.  GoDaddy pulled the ad.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Yum Mindi, I might show up at your door begging for nachos...and a glass of whatever...

I agree India, what an awful commercial, so glad it was pulled.
We do have a serious coyote problem here, that was one of my fears. I am still shaken by their little adventure last night!

Chanel, I told my DH about my "slip up", he laughed and laughed and then said..."you don't really have one before me, right?" hmmmm, not that I am aware of! 

Still working away here on my secret project...poor DH. I bet he often wishes there were a prior DH so he could "return" me. No such luck.my sweet dad has also made it quite clear about his "no returns" policy.


----------



## chaneljewel

India, when I heard about that commercial I was upset too.  How in the world could they have thought it was ok to do something like that?   I'm appalled that the company was so heartless!

LDM, coyotes.  I'd be upset too.  We often have large hawks flying over our home and I'm so paranoid with my tiny girls.   I stay right with them as they are only 3.5 pounds and could be picked up so easily.   The thought makes me shudder!


----------



## Ski Bum

Thanks everyone for all the well wishes =)  The surgeons have all said that I should be healed within 6-8 weeks, and they've given me permission to hit the slopes again so long as I wear the brace.  Those of you a little timid about skiing, don't let my fall scare you away--I was up on the mountain in the middle of a snow storm, with almost no visibility, and on an un-groomed slope; my dad wouldn't even go up with me that day because of the conditions.

Don't know if we'll watch any of the Superbowl or not here, but I do like to see the wild commercials.

Luckydogmom, I am so glad that the two escape artists turned up ok! What a fright!  

Happy Superbowl watching everyone!!


----------



## Mindi B

Yikes--Another huge winter storm bearing down on us in the Northeast US.  Heavy snow and wind overnight, heavy freezing rain and wind tomorrow during the morning commute (oy) and then, Tuesday morning, an anticipated temperature of 7 degrees Fahrenheit.  Oh, mymymymymy.  I don't even have a snappy remark about this.  Mymymymymy.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Be safe Mindi, and everyone else in the storm areas! It sounds like a doozie heading your way. 
&#128151;&#10052;&#65039;&#128151;


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Yikes--Another huge winter storm bearing down on us in the Northeast US.  Heavy snow and wind overnight, heavy freezing rain and wind tomorrow during the morning commute (oy) and then, Tuesday morning, an anticipated temperature of 7 degrees Fahrenheit.  Oh, mymymymymy.  I don't even have a snappy remark about this.  Mymymymymy.



Mindi  Mother Nature needs to close the storm door.  Hunkering is good and an extra  snorgel for Ms Olive and Hen Hen.


----------



## India

Oh MIndi!  Hunker down with DH and the Dawgs!  

DS leaves tonight on a flight to Geneva for a one-day meeting.  LONG way to go for such a short meeting.  Last week, he was in SF Tues thru Thurs - he's ready to be home, even if there is a storm.

This evening, I went to a Sung Evensong at my parish Episcopal church.  Whether you are a believer or not, or attend another denomination, you owe it to yourself to find a Sung Evensong and attend it.  The music is glorious and with the dim lights and dusk/dark growing outside the windows, it's just very calming and soul enriching.  The music is among the most gorgeous sacred music ever written.  

Ours was preceded by a choral concert done by our Choirmaster's daughter and a friend who is a professional singer and a paid soloist at St Michael's Church in NYC at 99th and Amsterdam Ave.  Her husband, the church organist and Choirmaster, accompanied them.  Next time I'm in NYC, I wash to go uptown and see this church - all the windows were done by Louis Tiffany - look amazing on the web site.

No SuperBowl for me tonight.  Downton Abbey, here I come!


----------



## ck21

I was reading backwards and thought LDM's high school boyfriend was Aaron Rodgers!!  

Run away dogs---ugh.  Bailey is always taking off, makes me crazy.  Magic used to be great, unless she saw a deer.  She had us out looking for her a few times.

Enjoying the super bowl.  Have used it as an excuse to eat poorly all weekend!


----------



## tesi

ldm-  thank heavens the salads were found.  so frightening&#8230;..many moons ago we lost a new puppy in the woods in the hamptons at night.  no street lights, neighbors houses were quite far away.  we did find the little stinker, and she gave us 14 years.  what a great pup she was. 

hope everyone remains safe and relatively warm&#8230;.
hugs to all!


----------



## ck21

Good game..!  I didn't care who won--it was just fun to watch!


----------



## Luckydogmom

CK you are funny!

Tesi, I can't imagine if we lived in the woods, those pups would have been tossed salads for certain!

Happy Ground Hogs Day!

My sweet dad is really sick with the flu, homemade soup and lots of TLC for him today.

Sending safe weather vibes and healthy and happy thoughts to all!


----------



## ck21

Good vibes for your dad, LDM!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> Good vibes for your dad, LDM!!




&#128536; thank you CK!


----------



## etoupebirkin

LDM, Sending vibes for your Dad! BTW, I got a chuckle about your DH /DS mix up. But I knew exactly what you meant. I've never been a dog owner, so i've have not quite had your experience. But I do remember one of my cats escaped and ran into a neighbor's yard--and the neighbor had a BIG dog. Not a smart cat. But I did get him home safely.

This past week was an adventure. Friends from work and I have been trying to see the Oscar movies. So last Tuesday was Birdman. Most of us live in Virginia. But one gal lives in DC. So we decide to see the movie at a theater between work and DC. Though the mall was in a good area. It was deserted, and kind of creepy. We had dinner and went to the movie theater to our seats. There were three of us and my friend P. goes in the row and screams!!!!! Luckily we were the only ones there. A mouse ran across the floor. We watched the movie with our feet on top of the seat in front of us with our purses on our laps. When we left the theater, it was deserted. Needless to say, we're not going back there.

I thought Birdman was weird--and not in a good way. I saw The Grand Budapest Hotel and thought it was weird, but i liked it. 

This weekend was also an cooking and eat fest. I made a rum cake and a big vat of chili. DH smoked a pork shoulder. So on Sunday I had Chili for lunch and pulled pork nachos for dinner. Needless to say, the treadmill beckons.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Ski Bum said:


> Thanks everyone for all the well wishes =)  The surgeons have all said that I should be healed within 6-8 weeks, and they've given me permission to hit the slopes again so long as I wear the brace.  Those of you a little timid about skiing, don't let my fall scare you away--I was up on the mountain in the middle of a snow storm, with almost no visibility, and on an un-groomed slope; my dad wouldn't even go up with me that day because of the conditions.
> 
> Don't know if we'll watch any of the Superbowl or not here, but I do like to see the wild commercials.
> 
> Luckydogmom, I am so glad that the two escape artists turned up ok! What a fright!
> 
> Happy Superbowl watching everyone!!



Glad to hear you're going to be OK. Take care!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, I hope your dad gets better soon.  That flu is a terrible one.  It took me a long time to get over it.   

EB, what a funny mouse story!


----------



## ck21

Pity party for one tonight....ugh.

No real reason, other than work is busy and layering on teaching makes things crazy.  I love both, though it's overwhelming.  Not enough time with Collin, and when we do have time, I feel like a crabby mother who will be remembered for always saying "no". Admittedly the "no's" from this weekend included don't play hide and seek in a crowded mall and cause the police to have to help find you (yes, really).

Facebook was sad tonight--2 pediatric cancer kids in their last days, a mother of 5 struggling greatly with aggressive breast cancer and a photo journal of a dog's last day.  

What a downer I am!!


----------



## csshopper

Ck-don't beat yourself up. You are a great Mom. "No" is an important word and one of life's lessons is that big people like Moms and Dads can't always do things when and where their children want them to,but will when they can. He already is blessed to have a life full of wonderful experiences, unconditional love and I bet a realization you will say Yes when you can.

The Hide and Seek must have been terrifying! No wonder you feel off kilter!

Cyber hugs to you


----------



## Mindi B

What css said, ck.  "No" is essential.  Just meet a kid who never heard it--ugh.  Your joy in spending time with Collin is so apparent to everyone; most of all, I have no doubt, to Collin himself.  He's a lucky, much-loved little guy.
Was the hide 'n' seek at MOA, ck?  OMG.
And just say "no" to Facebook.  Just reading your synopsis made me sad.  No way could I take all that on without feeling down!  
HUGS!


----------



## nycmom

I'm so sorry ck, those Facebook stories are heartbreaking and I hear ya on feeling like a stressed cranky mom but I can tell from your posts how much love you give your son and I KNOW he feels that in every way. And omg about the mall!!!


----------



## India

I agree with others - no is a VERY good word for a child to hear!  Far too many today never hear it.  It's really part of the "working mother syndrome" when the mother feels guilty about the little time she has with her children and hates to always saying no.  Well, it is what it is and no is a necessity for children.  Children must know boundaries of behavior and this is the only way they learn.  

The hide 'n seek at the mall must have been terrifying.  There are few things as frightening as losing a child in a large public place.  

Stay away from Facebook.  You can do nothing about what has happened and knowing is doing you no good at all.  You're a great mom and you love Colin to death and I'm sure he knows it.


----------



## Mindi B

Vibes for my parents, please.  My dad just had minor surgery, my mom was just taken to the hospital with an orthopedic issue.  So both are _hors de combat_, and I am 2000 miles away.


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> Vibes for my parents, please.  My dad just had minor surgery, my mom was just taken to the hospital with an orthopedic issue.  So both are _hors de combat_, and I am 2000 miles away.



HUGE healing vibes and sterkte .


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, my friend.  I especially need the sterkte.  I may have that tattooed on my forehead.  How is it pronounced?  "Stairk-tay"?


----------



## biscuit1

LDM, hope your homemade soup is doing it's miracle work along with the TLC for your Dad.


----------



## biscuit1

CK,  so relieved Collin is ok. My guess is seeing police probably helped get the point across , that this was an absolute NO . Don't feel bad - I was known as mommy no because I used that word a lot. Many years ago, half an hour before yearly check-up ,I could not find my kid anywhere. Finally walked out to the barn. I had just given him a pony for his fourth birthday  . He  (the kid) had climbed up barn door and gotten his head stuck in the railings . That was tough 'splaining  about the red marks on each side of his head at doctor's appointment !


----------



## csshopper

Mindi- so sorry to read about the double whammy you got hit with today. Waves of vibes for both your parents and for you. It is very difficult to be so far away when things like this happen.  Take Biscuits' sterkte as a mantra.  And, take care of yourself no "skating" on icy sidewalks or falling into snow drifts!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, css.  I am standing ready to head out to them, but we don't know anything for sure yet, and my DF is not a reliable source regarding anyone's needs but his own, so I really have to wait until my DM is in a hospital room to talk to her and ascertain what's next.  Than I can plan, pack, whatever.  DH is having to work tonight, but he is still my rock.  Whatever I need to do, he'll support.  I am fortunate.  And I have all of you, too!


----------



## Mindi B

Just talked to my mom.  She's being sent home--Hospital doesn't really know what's up with her leg, so she'll need to see an orthopedist; meanwhile, she has pain meds and we keep moving forward.  Status quo confirmed for tonight, at least.  Keep them vibes coming, and thank you, Peeps.


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, my friend.  I especially need the sterkte.  I may have that tattooed on my forehead.  How is it pronounced?  "Stairk-tay"?



You are most welcome . Super close on pronunciation - Dutch is tough.
               stairk- tah.
xoxo


----------



## India

Glad your mother is able to give you a more accurate report.  Gee, a trip west in this weather would not be such a bad thing!  Good vibes for them both!

Janice, hope your dad is perking up - flu is very hard on the elderly.  I fear it and wash my hands like Lady Macbeth!


----------



## tesi

ldm and mindi-  parental vibes to both of you.  will keep everyone in my thoughts and prayers.

ck- you are an awesome, ridiculously fabulous mom.  no is not a bad word. you are making him a better person by using it.  and i'm so sorry about the sadness you are bearing witness to on fb.  sometimes it is better to live in your own little bubble because otherwise fear and worry can overwhelm you.  and it does no good. changes nothing.  hugs to you.

hope all are well and staying warm&#8230;spring will be here.  not soon enough, but it will arrive.
xo


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, Sending you and your parents, lots of vibes. I know how difficult being far away is.

CK, *You're a good Mom.* Saying No is a good thing. I can't tell you how many times I left a mall with two screaming kids, one in each arm. No one said parenting is easy. Try not to let things you can't control get to you either. If you can help, great. I know you're an incredibly kind and empathetic woman. And much of what you posted hits too close to home.


----------



## ck21

Thanks to each of you for the kind, supporting words.  Times here are trying, but you have been a tremendous help.  I have no doubt that I will come back to re-read your words when I need them.  

Mindi--Yes, the runaway incident was at MOA on a Saturday afternoon.  Crazy town.  I bent over to pick something up and he was gone.  He ran around the corner of the store and was watching me look for him as he peeked in a side window.  Ugh.  Two police officers happened to be walking by at the same time and helped me look for him.  Fortunately, the scary moments were short-lived.  What did Hot Cars have to say?  "Mom, why didn't you look in the window?"

By the time the day was over, I was forcibly carrying him out of the mall to the discouraging looks from many people we passed.  Ugh.  EB--I don't know how you could get two screaming kids out.  I could barely do one!!

Mindi--sending huge vibes to you and your family.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh LORDIE, ck, I would have been a puddle of mom-pudding.  Thank goodness the searching part was brief.
It's hard not to let my brain explode with plans for every eventuality, but I'm trying to deal with things as they come.  Also, I must remember that the plans I make for my parents are rarely the plans they adopt for themselves.  I am truly blessed that both DM and DF are _compos mentis_, but it does mean that sometimes I have to watch them make choices that doth cause me to rend my garments.
If it's okay with y'all, I'll keep you in the loop.  It helps to share, and I know many of you have had experience with elderly parents.  Thanks.
So, Wednesday.  Huh.


----------



## nycmom

Oh Mindi I just saw your posts, sending vibes vibes and more vibes please keep us posted!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, nycmom!  Will have to see what the specialists say; hope DM can get an appointment soon so we'll know what we're dealing with.  Uncertainty is the pits.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Catching up...

Mindi, HUGE vibes being sent to you and your parents! Often when it rains, it pours. I am so sorry and can't imagine how frustrated you must feel with them living 2,000 miles away. I believe they are closer to me? Maybe you need to come here to check in on them??

CK, I couldn't agree more with all of the advise and support from others. First of all, I am so glad Hot Cars is ok. What a horrible scare. Being a "NO" mom is a good thing...especially in our society of instant gratification. Be strong and loving and you can't go wrong. Tough love is difficult but the reward is so worth the effort. Hugs to you, you are an amazing mom!!

EB I honestly don't know how you could have concentrated on the movie, I would have been on the look out for the mouse the entire time, eeeeek! Have you ever been on the virtual ride "Bug's Life" at Disneyland? They blast air on your ankles to make it feel like hundreds of mice are running around you...so very creepy.

Thank you all for the get well wishes for my sweet dad. He has been so, so sick. His fever finally came down this morning. I am about to go over and make him some breakfast, hoping he will finally have an appetite. Seeing him so sick worries me.
Chanel, how long did your flu bug last? I wonder if it is the same bug?

I hope everyone is ok with storms, only boring fog here.


----------



## Mindi B

Yup, ready to jump on a plane, LDM, but trying to be strategic, as going back and forth more than occasionally just isn't feasible.  Waiting to see if my mom will need surgery, then will plan to go out for that.  Happy to hear your dad's fever broke.  The flu can be especially hard on the elderly, and this year's vaccine wasn't very effective, as it turns out.  He is so fortunate to have you nearby.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi- it sounds trite, but I truly do feel your pain. 30+years ago, as an only child living in CA, married, full time working Mom, two young children, I dealt with dear parents in Ohio, both of whom died of cancers, two years apart. The long distance worry, the tumultuous feelings of despair, guilt, even sometimes anger at not being able to be the daughter I thought I should be in those circumstances were hard to bear. It took time but I finally had to face that I could only do the best I could in terms of visits.

Now, in my early 70's I am facing being the Mom part of the equation with a DS and a DD, both of whom are out of town, one out of state and I worry about the potential for me to be a burden to them. Ages are stages, but so far so good, any health/body issues are relatively minor and to date, the brain is still mostly trusty on most days so they can live their lives. Pray it continues that way for a good long while.

Looped in and with you, please do share!  Heartfelt support winging its way to you.


----------



## Mindi B

Nothing new with my folks.  DF recovering, DM holding her own, trying to get an appointment to have her knee examined.  Holding pattern.  Eating peanut butter cookie here.  Can't hurt.


----------



## Luckydogmom

CSS, remember I am only a short hop away. I might not be family but I make a mean chicken soup. Just keep that thought for some day a very long time from now&#10084;&#65039;

Mindi, hope you are getting all the strong living vibes being sent to your folks and to you as well&#10084;&#65039;

At the hospital now with my dad.
I am so sad so him, he is much worse today. I had to use DFIL's wheelchair to get him into the car. Waiting now, feeling exhausted.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Peanut M&M's for me Mindi.
I have a pocketful of pink and red ones.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Luckydogmom said:


> CSS, remember I am only a short hop away. I might not be family but I make a mean chicken soup. Just keep that thought for some day a very long time from now&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Mindi, hope you are getting all the strong living vibes being sent to your folks and to you as well&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> At the hospital now with my dad.
> I am so sad so him, he is much worse today. I had to use DFIL's wheelchair to get him into the car. Waiting now, feeling exhausted.



Saying a few prayers for your Dad. (((Hugs, too)))


----------



## biscuit1

Luckydogmom said:


> CSS, remember I am only a short hop away. I might not be family but I make a mean chicken soup. Just keep that thought for some day a very long time from now&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Mindi, hope you are getting all the strong living vibes being sent to your folks and to you as well&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> At the hospital now with my dad.
> I am so sad so him, he is much worse today. I had to use DFIL's wheelchair to get him into the car. Waiting now, feeling exhausted.



much love and sterkte.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Thank you EB and Biscuit.
Dr just confirmed pneumonia.
They are being aggressive with treatment plan.


----------



## India

ldm, how scary to have to admit your DF to the hospital and for him to have pneumonia.  NOT news anyone wants to hear.  But he's a pretty tough old bird, by your description, and I'm sure that antibiotics will work their magic on him.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Luckydogmom said:


> Thank you EB and Biscuit.
> Dr just confirmed pneumonia.
> They are being aggressive with treatment plan.



Oh my goodness, MAJOR vibes&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;


----------



## tesi

Ldm- my thoughts and prayers are with your dad.   Hugs to you sweet one.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Thank you India and EB. Not what we wanted to hear. Any and all vibes are deeply appreciated. I think you all know how close I am with my dad


----------



## Luckydogmom

tesi said:


> Ldm- my thoughts and prayers are with your dad.   Hugs to you sweet one.



Thank you Tesi!


----------



## etoupebirkin

LDM, If you want to distract yourself. 

I did post pics of my pink birdie birkin and graphite gator wallet below the fold. Oh and your avatar birkin was one of my inspirations.


----------



## csshopper

Luckydogmom said:


> CSS, remember I am only a short hop away. I might not be family but I make a mean chicken soup. Just keep that thought for some day a very long time from now&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Mindi, hope you are getting all the strong living vibes being sent to your folks and to you as well&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> At the hospital now with my dad.
> I am so sad so him, he is much worse today. I had to use DFIL's wheelchair to get him into the car. Waiting now, feeling exhausted.



 Thank you for that beautiful thought ldm.

Tell your Dear Dear Dad to get into his swashbuckling pirate mode and beat this as he has previous illness. Waves of vibes coming to all of you.


----------



## ouija board

Luckydogmom said:


> Thank you EB and Biscuit.
> Dr just confirmed pneumonia.
> They are being aggressive with treatment plan.




Can't sleep so I decided to check in here. Hope YOU are getting some sleep tonight. Sending vibes for your dad's swift recovery! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I agree with csshopper that Pirate suit and eye patch is called for here! Knock back that pneumonia, arggggg!!  

On that note, when I start growling like a pirate, it's obvious I need to get some sleep...good night all!


----------



## Mindi B

LDM, %*#&()(^& that pneumonia, but good that your dad will receive prompt, aggressive treatment.  I am so very sorry that you both have to face this.  Please keep us posted when you can.  We are all vibing like crazy for you.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Thank you Mindi, CSS, OB and EB!
Love the pirate idea, I will run it by my dad this morning 

EB, I look forward to taking a peek at your new treasures! We are sisters now! My pink Birkin is my all time favorite. I named her Petunia. She was my mom's. Shortly after my mom died I was at their home and noticed all of the early summer flowers that were in bloom in their front yard. My mom had planted them months earlier. She loved Petunias of every shade but had planted an over abundance of this exact shade of pink. Congratulations to you, pink is a happy color!

My dad is talking a bit this morning. He even asked me to make him something special for lunch, this is a GOOD sign! I haven't slept much in the past five days, my dreams have been vivid and awful. I am sending vibes to all who might be going through a rough time. Whatever difficulties they may be I wish you all an extra hug of strength. Caring for loved ones, parents, children or close friends is not always easy. Caring for ourselves gets put on the back burner. Coming here always gives me an extra boost of support that helps me get through difficult times. Thank you!!
Life doesn't come with instructions, or maybe mine were lost in the box when I opened it.


----------



## ck21

Sending you many vibes and hugs, LDM!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> Sending you many vibes and hugs, LDM!!




&#128151; thank you CK!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Luckydogmom said:


> Thank you Mindi, CSS, OB and EB!
> Love the pirate idea, I will run it by my dad this morning
> 
> EB, I look forward to taking a peek at your new treasures! We are sisters now! My pink Birkin is my all time favorite. I named her Petunia. She was my mom's. Shortly after my mom died I was at their home and noticed all of the early summer flowers that were in bloom in their front yard. My mom had planted them months earlier. She loved Petunias of every shade but had planted an over abundance of this exact shade of pink. Congratulations to you, pink is a happy color!
> 
> My dad is talking a bit this morning. He even asked me to make him something special for lunch, this is a GOOD sign! I haven't slept much in the past five days, my dreams have been vivid and awful. I am sending vibes to all who might be going through a rough time. Whatever difficulties they may be I wish you all an extra hug of strength. Caring for loved ones, parents, children or close friends is not always easy. Caring for ourselves gets put on the back burner. Coming here always gives me an extra boost of support that helps me get through difficult times. Thank you!!
> Life doesn't come with instructions, or maybe mine were lost in the box when I opened it.



Just coming up for air. I'm in the midst of a big project due today. It's a good sign he's eating. Sending more vibes.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Cavalier Girl

LDM, am thinking about your dad.  You're such an amazing daughter!


----------



## Luckydogmom

etoupebirkin said:


> Just coming up for air. I'm in the midst of a big project due today. It's a good sign he's eating. Sending more vibes.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Good luck with your project EB! Thank you for the wonderful vibes!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Cavalier Girl said:


> LDM, am thinking about your dad.  You're such an amazing daughter!



Many thanks CG! I am not sure if I am really amazing, my dad is the amazing one
One day I might share "his story" about why he is who he is

Any new HUGE birds nests in the works? I still think about that enormous one!


----------



## India

I'm SO relieved that you are seeing an improvement, LDM!!!  Your dad is quite a guy and I can't wait to meet him when he comes to be given his Grawemeyer award - such an honor for this remarkable man.


----------



## Luckydogmom

etoupebirkin said:


> LDM, If you want to distract yourself.
> 
> I did post pics of my pink birdie birkin and graphite gator wallet below the fold. Oh and your avatar birkin was one of my inspirations.




EB I hope you saw my little post. Your new goodies are so beautiful!
That backpack is something else...I wish the photo was "scratch and sniff"!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Luckydogmom said:


> EB I hope you saw my little post. Your new goodies are so beautiful!
> That backpack is something else...I wish the photo was "scratch and sniff"!



Yes I did see it. I'm in the process of responding to everyone. When I saw it, I nearly fell off the bed. DH and I were in Philadelphia for a romantic weekend. DH went ahead of me to the gym, so I just bought it and joined him there. I just could not believe my luck. Normally I don't use a "public" wifi to make any payments, so I used a credit card I don't use often so I can track if there's fraud. But I felt I could not wait the weekend to grab it.

As for the other stuff, I absolutely love the wallet!!! I haven't used the birdie yet. I just stare at it. I need to wrap the handles. But I have a pair of twillies that match it perfectly. 

Please know I am rooting for your Dad. I've had pneumonia before, too.
You both are such remarkable, accomplished and warm people.


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, I just got caught up with the posts and am so sorry that your dad is sick.  You're right when you say it's hard taking care of parents, etc.  Good vibes to your dad.  I Know he's surrounded by love!  Take care.
Mindi, how are your parents?   Sending good vibes for them too!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Luckydogmom said:


> Many thanks CG! I am not sure if I am really amazing, my dad is the amazing one
> One day I might share "his story" about why he is who he is
> 
> Any new HUGE birds nests in the works? I still think about that enormous one!



LDM, I look forward to hearing your dad's story.  

Two of my pups decided to go on their own "walk about" when I got home from dinner tonight.  We've been having ferocious winds, and I didn't close the door tightly.  As I opened the terrace door to let them out, it caused the front door to blow open.  I can't believe how fast Emma and Dolly were.  At least there's a full moon tonight, and it's cold so they didn't go too terribly far.  Took me about 15 minutes to get them back inside.  Honestly, Cavaliers have no street smarts whatsoever.  The whole time I was outside, I kept thinking about the salads!

I'll be really interested to see if the osprey pair come back this spring.  It's a trait for osprey to make their nest in the same place year after year.  We've owned the river house for 23 years and last year was the first time we'd had a nest on the pier.  I'm hopeful.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> Yes I did see it. I'm in the process of responding to everyone. When I saw it, I nearly fell off the bed. DH and I were in Philadelphia for a romantic weekend. DH went ahead of me to the gym, so I just bought it and joined him there. I just could not believe my luck. Normally I don't use a "public" wifi to make any payments, so I used a credit card I don't use often so I can track if there's fraud. But I felt I could not wait the weekend to grab it.
> 
> As for the other stuff, I absolutely love the wallet!!! I haven't used the birdie yet. I just stare at it. I need to wrap the handles. But I have a pair of twillies that match it perfectly.
> 
> Please know I am rooting for your Dad. I've had pneumonia before, too.
> You both are such remarkable, accomplished and warm people.



EB, I just saw your reveal!  All I can say is WOW!  Oh, and could you tell "our" SA that he needs to be a bit more forthcoming with me!


----------



## ck21

Well crap....Bailey just ate a pork chop bone.


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> Well crap....Bailey just ate a pork chop bone.




Swallowed it whole or crunched it up? Probably thought he hit the jackpot!

LDM, glad your dad has his appetite back. Always a good sign! Did you get any rest today?

EB, the backpack is amazing. It's like an Hermes saddle with the amount of detail and stitching. And the Birdie...whew. I'm not one to go gaga over ostrich, but that's a stunner.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ck21 said:


> Well crap....Bailey just ate a pork chop bone.



Oh goodness, I hope he's ok.  It's chicken bones, I think, that splinter so easily.  Calling OB!!!


----------



## ck21

ouija board said:


> Swallowed it whole or crunched it up? Probably thought he hit the jackpot!
> 
> LDM, glad your dad has his appetite back. Always a good sign! Did you get any rest today?
> 
> EB, the backpack is amazing. It's like an Hermes saddle with the amount of detail and stitching. And the Birdie...whew. I'm not one to go gaga over ostrich, but that's a stunner.




I wasn't there, so I don't know.  I thought I had pushed the plate back far enough on the counter, but I came down to my milk, which had been blocking the plate, splattered all over and the plate empty.  Because she had time, I would guess crunched up.  The bone in these pork chops is on the small and narrow side, so I'm hoping this passes uneventfully.  Ugh!!


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> I wasn't there, so I don't know.  I thought I had pushed the plate back far enough on the counter, but I came down to my milk, which had been blocking the plate, splattered all over and the plate empty.  Because she had time, I would guess crunched up.  The bone in these pork chops is on the small and narrow side, so I'm hoping this passes uneventfully.  Ugh!!




Most likely she chewed it up. That's what mine would do, even if it's small enough to swallow in one gulp. Just be on the look out for the runs, or some discomfort going to the bathroom when the pieces make their way out. My dog loves to chew up sticks, and the potty outings are always "fun" the day after I let her gnaw on a tree branch.


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> Well crap....Bailey just ate a pork chop bone.



 ck-you do not need this. Fingers crossed it all comes out Ok.......yes, that statement is open to interpretation. Gotta love 'em, but dang dogs can do the dumbest things.


----------



## Vintage Leather

LDM, Mindi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vibes and hugs~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

CK - you are an amazing mom. No is the best thing you can say.


----------



## ck21

Thanks for the thoughts, OB!  I'm keeping my fingers crossed on this one!


----------



## ck21

VL--great to see you!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Cavalier Girl said:


> LDM, I look forward to hearing your dad's story.
> 
> Two of my pups decided to go on their own "walk about" when I got home from dinner tonight.  We've been having ferocious winds, and I didn't close the door tightly.  As I opened the terrace door to let them out, it caused the front door to blow open.  I can't believe how fast Emma and Dolly were.  At least there's a full moon tonight, and it's cold so they didn't go too terribly far.  Took me about 15 minutes to get them back inside.  Honestly, Cavaliers have no street smarts whatsoever.  The whole time I was outside, I kept thinking about the salads!
> 
> I'll be really interested to see if the osprey pair come back this spring.  It's a trait for osprey to make their nest in the same place year after year.  We've owned the river house for 23 years and last year was the first time we'd had a nest on the pier.  I'm hopeful.



Oh no, CG I think I might know first hand how awful those 15 minutes were for you. I am relieved to hear they are safe and sound!
I do hope the osprey come back to nest on your pier. I have thought about their nest many times. Nests are a symbol that I happen to adore. They represent so many things that the little girl in me loves.


----------



## Luckydogmom

chaneljewel said:


> LDM, I just got caught up with the posts and am so sorry that your dad is sick.  You're right when you say it's hard taking care of parents, etc.  Good vibes to your dad.  I Know he's surrounded by love!  Take care.
> Mindi, how are your parents?   Sending good vibes for them too!




Thank you Chanel&#128151;


----------



## India

Cb, Cavaliers sure know how to rake years off our life expectancy, don't they!  Glad it had a happy ending.

Ck, I had something similar happen years ago.  The vet told me to feed my Golden  as many bagels or and dense bread, as she woukd eat - woukd help cushion ant sharp edges as it passed through.  Geeze...dogs... Always something.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Thanks OB, I hope to finally get some much needed sleep tonight!
I brought him a protein style In N Out burger and he ate the whole thing, hooray! 

Mindi, how are your folks? Any updates?? Please keep us posted. I know it is so difficult for you being so far away...sending you huge loving  vibes!!

CK, I hope all is ok with the chewed up bone.  Lucky has swiped many from the table over the years, he is still here. Always something, I am sending you huge doggy digestion vibes...

I know my dad is feeling a little better. He is now home. I had him sit in the family room while I made up his bed. He asked me to turn the overhead fan off. I fumbled with the numerous switches and accidentally turned off the light. Ugh, he wasn't happy. But this is good, grumpy is good , right??
Then I sent a text to my sister and told her the story, she responded that all men in our family can be  grumpy but we both forgot that my brother was on the text thread as well. Ugh...family. 

VL...So happy to see you as well!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Oh that's great advise India! Wish I had known that years ago. I always gave Lucky a bowl of rice after snitching a bone, a bagel is a much better idea.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Thanks for the welcome back!

I've missed mah peeps.  I was silly enough to think I could handle grad school and full time work - so please excuse my disappearing.  Even when I neglect to respond, know my thoughts and positive vibes are with you all


----------



## Mindi B

We've missed you, VL!  Wow, you have a lot going on.  Come and hang with us whenever you can.


----------



## Mindi B

To our Southwestern Peeps--be safe in the coming rains.


----------



## Mindi B

ck, how's naughty Bailey this morning?  Thinking good thoughts for her.  And you.

On a totally unrelated note, I need the Peeps' imagination.  I want to purchase a celebratory/thank you gift for someone with whom I have a friendly business relationship.  It needs to be edible or potable, but not too rapidly perishable.  Champagne has been done.  Oh, and it must be either mailable or remotely deliverable.  Recipient is far away.  Everyone, put on your thinking caps!


----------



## ck21

India said:


> Cb, Cavaliers sure know how to rake years off our life expectancy, don't they!  Glad it had a happy ending.
> 
> Ck, I had something similar happen years ago.  The vet told me to feed my Golden  as many bagels or and dense bread, as she woukd eat - woukd help cushion ant sharp edges as it passed through.  Geeze...dogs... Always something.




India-- I read that online, so I gave Bailey the only bread we had--a lone hot dog bun!!  Glad to hear that bread is actually a real vet recommendation and not some random online made up stuff!!  .


----------



## ck21

Bailey seems no worse for wear so far, though I don't think we're out of the woods yet.

Mindi-where does this person live?


----------



## Mindi B

Nevada, ck.


----------



## ck21

What about some high quality olive oils and/or balsamics?


----------



## India

Since Valentine's Day is coming up, I highly recommend Bissinger's chocolates <www.bissingers.com>.  I've been eating their chocolate since I moved to St Louis in 1962, and even with living first in LA, and now in KY, I STILL buy their chocolate whenever I'm in St Louis.  I always got all my children's Easter basket candy there, and DD has done the same for her boys.  EVERYONE in our family adores their molasses lollipops - we're fans of the dark chic ones but one could get a box with a mix of both.  They're delicious and very special and unique to Bissingers.  There web site is filled with delicious goodies!

LDM, SO glad you're dad is back home and on the mend enough to be grumpy!  Would you please check your Private Messages - I need a reply.  

Off to get my hair done!  I feel like my mother with her weekly beauty shop app't but I don't sit under the dryer with rollers in my hair.  Ha!


----------



## Luckydogmom

India said:


> Since Valentine's Day is coming up, I highly recommend Bissinger's chocolates <www.bissingers.com>.  I've been eating their chocolate since I moved to St Louis in 1962, and even with living first in LA, and now in KY, I STILL buy their chocolate whenever I'm in St Louis.  I always got all my children's Easter basket candy there, and DD has done the same for her boys.  EVERYONE in our family adores their molasses lollipops - we're fans of the dark chic ones but one could get a box with a mix of both.  They're delicious and very special and unique to Bissingers.  There web site is filled with delicious goodies!
> 
> LDM, SO glad you're dad is back home and on the mend enough to be grumpy!  Would you please check your Private Messages - I need a reply.
> 
> Off to get my hair done!  I feel like my mother with her weekly beauty shop app't but I don't sit under the dryer with rollers in my hair.  Ha!



I am going to have to try those chocolates!

I did send you a lengthy reply early yesterday morning. I just checked my PM box and it isn't showing up...it isn't there, doesn't show that I have sent it, etc...ugh
I have been having some problems with messages showing up and sending. I will send you another, please let me know if you receive it. So sorry.


----------



## Luckydogmom

India, I just sent you a PM. Please let me know if you have received it, thanks.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> ck, how's naughty Bailey this morning?  Thinking good thoughts for her.  And you.
> 
> On a totally unrelated note, I need the Peeps' imagination.  I want to purchase a celebratory/thank you gift for someone with whom I have a friendly business relationship.  It needs to be edible or potable, but not too rapidly perishable.  Champagne has been done.  Oh, and it must be either mailable or remotely deliverable.  Recipient is far away.  Everyone, put on your thinking caps!



Laduree Macarons for presentation, taste, uniqueness.  Dang, thinking about them I want some!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, Take a look at Fran's Chocolates out of Seattle.  Our beloved Pub Shoes as been sending them to me for special occasions.  The salted caramels are the best, but I also love the orange confit, chocolate covered ginger (especially good after dinner), and chocolate dipped figs.  YUM!

www.franschocolates.com


----------



## ouija board

csshopper said:


> Laduree Macarons for presentation, taste, uniqueness.  Dang, thinking about them I want some!




Laduree is always a good gift! I didn't know they were available to purchase in the US. Perhaps I didn't NEED to know that important and wonderful little fact. 

Mindi, I like Vosges Haut Chocolate for business-y gifts. They do a chocolate and wine (or beer or champagne gift box, or the tower of comfort food (chocolate, caramel, toffee goodness). 

VL, grad school, parenting, AND full time work is a lot to handle! I'd be curled up in the fetal position somewhere. I'm doing part time school and full time parenting, and it's right about what I can handle without tipping things out of equilibrium. One kindergarten art project, and things start coming apart at the seams in the OB household.


----------



## ouija board

CG, those chocolates look fantastic! Especially the chocolate covered fruit and nuts. How is Pugsy these days?


----------



## Mindi B

What hath I wrought?!  These are all wonderful suggestions, and whatever I don't gift I am tempted to try myself. . . .  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Mindi B

I second OB's question about der Pugster.  Had the pleasure of meeting her once and miss her around here.  Hope she and her SO and the puglets are all well.


----------



## csshopper

Ob- I'm an enabler, Laduree: 864 Madison Avenue or 398 W Broadway in NYC will save a trip "across the Pond" to indulge in their Macarons.

Have to second CG's Fran's Chocolates endorsement. DD lived in Seattle for a few years and one of the perks of visiting was going into the Four Seasons Residence Shop and soaking up the ambiance and purchasing an assortment of heavenly chocolate. Very reminiscent of Parisian Chocolatiers. A little trivia: the Smoked Salt used in the Caramels is imported from the Angelsey Sea Salt Co in Northern Wales (coincidentally the previous home of Prince William and the Duchess of Cambridge). And just as there is a real Mother Sperry making plum puddings in Seattle there is a real Fran Bigelow making chocolates there as well. Her story is on the website.

All this chocolate talk is taking its toll and all we have is a jar of Nutella in the house. DRAT!


----------



## Luckydogmom

What wonderful conversation, made my day! I need something yummy to snack on now...hmmmmm


----------



## Cavalier Girl

CSS, Nutella is my go to treat when there's nothing else sweet in the house.  Love that stuff.

Pugster is doing really well.  Her SO is now her DH.  She had one of the most beautiful weddings I've ever seen&#8230;.set in a winery where she works part-time on occasions.  The two little puglets are doing well, too, and were both in the wedding.


----------



## Mindi B

That is WONDERFUL news, CG.  Oh, gosh, I can picture the puglets in wee bow-ties.  I'll bet the whole shebang was exquisite and charming, just like pug*shoes.  Please, the next time you talk with her, give her my congratulations and best wishes?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I will definitely tell Pug Shoes you all were asking about her.  Maybe I can get her to share a picture of the boys in their bow ties.  She was one of the most stunning brides I've ever seen.  To clarify, her wedding was during M's last months and I couldn't go, but she and Restricter kept me in the loop all day with pictures, video, and text messages.  I couldn't ask for better friends&#8230;..all thanks to tPF.


----------



## Mindi B

Now, that was a GUESS about the puglets in bow ties, but I was right?!  LOL!  I cannot imagine the adorableness.


----------



## csshopper

India said:


> Since Valentine's Day is coming up, I highly recommend Bissinger's chocolates <www.bissingers.com>.  I've been eating their chocolate since I moved to St Louis in 1962, and even with living first in LA, and now in KY, I STILL buy their chocolate whenever I'm in St Louis.  I always got all my children's Easter basket candy there, and DD has done the same for her boys.  EVERYONE in our family adores their molasses lollipops - we're fans of the dark chic ones but one could get a box with a mix of both.  They're delicious and very special and unique to Bissingers.  There web site is filled with delicious goodies!
> 
> LDM, SO glad you're dad is back home and on the mend enough to be grumpy!  Would you please check your Private Messages - I need a reply.
> 
> Off to get my hair done!  I feel like my mother with her weekly beauty shop app't but I don't sit under the dryer with rollers in my hair.  Ha!



India- you've done it again! I looked up Bissingers and was excited to see the chocolate dipped orange slices with rave reviews. One of DH's favorite chocolates has always been chocolate dipped candied orange peel and he has sought it out in chocolatiers in every country we've visited. Bissingers orange slices look far superior to anything he has previously found. I have ordered a pound as a surprise for Valentine's Day. SO happy you shared this with Mindi!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, of course the boys wore bow ties!  The only thing that surprised me was that Seymour wasn't wearing his smoking jacket.


----------



## Mindi B

Perhaps he donned it at the reception. . . .


----------



## ouija board

Cavalier Girl said:


> CSS, Nutella is my go to treat when there's nothing else sweet in the house.  Love that stuff.
> 
> Pugster is doing really well.  Her SO is now her DH.  She had one of the most beautiful weddings I've ever seen.set in a winery where she works part-time on occasions.  The two little puglets are doing well, too, and were both in the wedding.




Aw, the puglets in bow ties!!! I'm so happy for her! Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## chaneljewel

CG, I'd love, love to see the pugs in bow ties since I have a pug myself.   Pugs are really adorable and great pets!   My Madeline is a dear to all of us!

Oh my, all these treats sound delectable.  I'm going to have to look them up too!  

Glad your dad is being fiesty LDM...means he's feeling better!


----------



## India

LDM, I did get your PM.  PM is doing some odd things these days - not terribly reliable.

css, I should have been a concierge.  I love sharing any "finds" I have - resources.  I just bought a gorgeous linen damask tablecloth on ebay.  My DR table is very wide - 56", so the standard 72x108 clothes just don't have enough drop on the sides.  It's virtually impossible to find wide clothes, new or vintage - even corresponded with Ferguson's in Ireland about getting one - can't do one that's wide.  So when I spotted a 90x108 damask cloth on ebay, I grabbed it - DD also has an antique DR table that is very wide.  She has my MIL's lovely old cloth but it does date from 1939 and we need another cloth.  

I asked the seller to ship the cloth directly to The Laundry in Milwaukee.  They do the most beautiful job on fine linens.  They're now owned by E Braun, a trousseau linen company with shops in NYC and LA.  I've been sending my linen clothes to them for several years now - ever since the wonderful laundry in St Louis went out of business.  They hand iron the clothes on huge padded tables, re-blocking them into shape.  I have mine put on rollers for storage - no fold lines that can rot over the years or discolor.  The shipping for the long rollers is outrageous, but worth every penny.  This seller deals in fine linens and she was delighted to hear of somewhere one could get a cloth properly done.  They even do exquisite hand mending any tiny holes appear over the years of wear.  

So ladies, if you have any linen clothes that you are afraid to use because you have no place you trust to launder them, try The Laundry in Milwaukee!


----------



## etoupebirkin

CG (((HUGS))))

I was lucky enough to see Pugsy's pictures, too. She made a spectacularly beautiful bride and the wedding was just perfect, absolutely perfect. And perfect is not a word I use often.

All this talk of chocolate is making me hungry.


----------



## chaneljewel

All the chocolate talk is making me hungry too EB.   I looked up all the sites and it is tempting.  My only refrain is that Lent starts soon so the treats will be setting for awhile.   Maybe I'll order them for Easter when it gets closer to the date!&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## etoupebirkin

There's a chocolate festival in Fairfax this weekend. I went to it a few years ago.
Perhaps I'll check it out tomorrow.


----------



## nycmom

Oh no LDM I just caught up and read about your father&#8230;I am so glad he seems to be improving (I think grumpy is a good sign!) but of course I will send vibes for his speedy and full recovery!


----------



## nycmom

ck21any news? I hope the bone incident has passed, if you know what I mean! 

Cavalier GirlI am so glad you were able to wrangle the dogs back, what is it with the canine escape artists on this thread lately? 

chaneljewel..I love pugs as well, I am sure Madeline is so sweet! 

Mindi BI hope your parents are doing okay, and I wish I had gift suggestions for you, I always love chocolate covered strawberries but those may be too perishable, and it seems you have a lot of wonderful suggestions already from India, csshopper and everyone! 

etoupebirkinwow what an awesome reveal, many congrats! 

Vintage Leatherthat sounds like A LOT, I am sending best wishes for managing it all. 

OBlol and I hear ya on the one art project away from insanity!


----------



## ouija board

Mmmmm, chocolate festival. 

Nycmom, I'm currently picking glitter out of the dog's coat and off the carpet from her latest art endeavor...Valentine's day cards. Can't use the store bought ones leftover from the last two years, no she wants to make them herself. It's enough to drive this control freak mommy over the edge.


----------



## csshopper

ouija board said:


> Mmmmm, chocolate festival.
> 
> Nycmom, I'm currently picking glitter out of the dog's coat and off the carpet from her latest art endeavor...Valentine's day cards. Can't use the store bought ones leftover from the last two years, no she wants to make them herself. It's enough to drive this control freak mommy over the edge.



ob-Kindred control Mommy here! Many years ago when DD was a little girl and into crafts we placed items that were going to get the glitter treatment inside a 9x13 pan before the lids came off the sparkle containers. ** Most of the excess decoration was corralled and cleaned up in this method. For larger projects like poster board it HAD to be laid on layers of newspaper.  Glitter takes on a life of its own and I swear it reproduces when we're not looking. 

**(I also used this method for decorating cookies with colored sugar and those annoying little silver balls that roll EVERYWHERE).


----------



## ck21

Bailey seems no worse off and given that we are 48 hours out, I think we're in the clear!!  Whew!


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> Bailey seems no worse off and given that we are 48 hours out, I think we're in the clear!!  Whew!


Glad to hear Bailey's OK!


----------



## ouija board

csshopper said:


> ob-Kindred control Mommy here! Many years ago when DD was a little girl and into crafts we placed items that were going to get the glitter treatment inside a 9x13 pan before the lids came off the sparkle containers. ** Most of the excess decoration was corralled and cleaned up in this method. For larger projects like poster board it HAD to be laid on layers of newspaper.  Glitter takes on a life of its own and I swear it reproduces when we're not looking.
> 
> 
> 
> **(I also used this method for decorating cookies with colored sugar and those annoying little silver balls that roll EVERYWHERE).




That's a GREAT suggestion. Far better than my attempt to contain everything on a sheet of construction paper and a place mat!


----------



## ouija board

Ck, glad Bailey is fine!


----------



## India

I am going to KILL my DS!  Last June, I bought my car out of the lease and gave it to him.  We did not transfer ownership until after his divorce was final - didn't want it to be marital property.  I finally got him to register the car in CT and send me the license plate, as I had to turn it in to get the car off my account - would have had to pay property tax on it for 2015 if it had not been done before 31 Dec.  He finally got that done and it now has CT tags and is off my record. 

But, apparently, he neglected to register this car with EZ-Pass and continued to use his Pass with this car not showing on his account.  I first got a bill from EZ-Pass in late Oct - it was for $10 - round trip over a bridge.  I sent the bill to DS.  I got a 2nd bill in late Dec - again, sent it to DS with a note that he must take care of this as it wasn't going to just "disappear".  

This morning, I'm going through yesterday's mail, and there is a FINAL NOTICE from EZ-Pass for this fee, PLUS a $100 penalty for not paying it, AND a warning that it would be turned over to collection (my credit rating?) if not paid in 10 days.  Needless to say, I went online and paid it immediately and then called and left a scathing message for my DS, telling him to send me a check for $110 at once.  

This "kid" is going to be 45 yrs old in a couple of weeks!  Did he think EZ-Pass was just going to forget this?  Might he not have told me he wasn't going to pay it?  He just asked for a 2nd set of sheets for his birthday (bed he took when he moved out only had one set of sheets he was "allowed" to take with him.  If I had not already ordered these from the UK and paid for them, I would cancel this order and tell him his tolls and penalty were his birthday present from me.  

Okay - Sun AM rant over, but GRRRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## Vintage Leather

ouija board said:


> Mmmmm, chocolate festival.
> 
> Nycmom, I'm currently picking glitter out of the dog's coat and off the carpet from her latest art endeavor...Valentine's day cards. Can't use the store bought ones leftover from the last two years, no she wants to make them herself. It's enough to drive this control freak mommy over the edge.



The Knight is going to be an architect or a thespian when he grows up (ok, he really wants to be a real knight, but he's not sure about renouncing US citizenship for a country with a monarchy and knights. Like Sir Terry, he's disappointed knighthoods don't come with swords these days)

Anyhow, we have a lot of craft projects (and even too much glitter)
I no longer even buy loose glitter.  Instead, michaels and Joann's sell something called "stickles" which is basically glitter glue in a bottle with an applicator tip. It ends up where it is supposed to, and if it doesn't, it washes away easily.


----------



## csshopper

Vintage Leather said:


> The Knight is going to be an architect or a thespian when he grows up (ok, he really wants to be a real knight, but he's not sure about renouncing US citizenship for a country with a monarchy and knights. Like Sir Terry, he's disappointed knighthoods don't come with swords these days)
> 
> Anyhow, we have a lot of craft projects (and even too much glitter)
> I no longer even buy loose glitter.  Instead, michaels and Joann's sell something called "stickles" which is basically glitter glue in a bottle with an applicator tip. It ends up where it is supposed to, and if it doesn't, it washes away easily.



VL- at age 70 never too old to learn new tricks. This product must have been developed by a Mom. What a great idea.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Vintage Leather said:


> The Knight is going to be an architect or a thespian when he grows up (ok, he really wants to be a real knight, but he's not sure about renouncing US citizenship for a country with a monarchy and knights. Like Sir Terry, he's disappointed knighthoods don't come with swords these days)
> 
> Anyhow, we have a lot of craft projects (and even too much glitter)
> I no longer even buy loose glitter.  Instead, michaels and Joann's sell something called "stickles" which is basically glitter glue in a bottle with an applicator tip. It ends up where it is supposed to, and if it doesn't, it washes away easily.



Glad to hear you and the Knight are doing well. He sounds like such a great kid!


----------



## etoupebirkin

The cats were snuggling in the girl cave and they made a heart shape. Perfect for Valentine's Day. Had to take a picture. Also CSS mentioned art in my sanctuary, so I figured I'd share a pic of some artwork I picked up in Oregon. It makes me smile every time I look at it.


----------



## ouija board

Vintage Leather said:


> The Knight is going to be an architect or a thespian when he grows up (ok, he really wants to be a real knight, but he's not sure about renouncing US citizenship for a country with a monarchy and knights. Like Sir Terry, he's disappointed knighthoods don't come with swords these days)
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, we have a lot of craft projects (and even too much glitter)
> 
> I no longer even buy loose glitter.  Instead, michaels and Joann's sell something called "stickles" which is basically glitter glue in a bottle with an applicator tip. It ends up where it is supposed to, and if it doesn't, it washes away easily.




Stickles..genius!! Glad to hear the Knight is doing well. I must say, renouncing US citizenship to be knighted in, say, England would not be the worst thing. But no sword (and probably no suit of armor and steed?), that's a deal breaker. 

EB, great picture of the heart kitties! I love the painting. It's like looking out a sunny window.


----------



## Mindi B

Sending dragon-vanquishing vibes to the Knight!
EB, Rocket and Rosie look sooo warm and cuddly.  Adorable.
Since I roped all the Peeps into my unfolding family drama, just wanted to let you know that my folks are hanging in there.  DM thinks it's her spine. . . she knew it was not in good shape, and this latest episode, if vertebral in origin, was not unexpected.  She has an awesome neurosurgeon, so now the plan is to consult him.  I think DF is starting to appreciate all that DM usually does for him, now that she can't do it!  Perhaps there will be a tiny silver lining there. . . .  Anyhow, thanks for your ongoing good thoughts for Mom and Dad Mindi.


----------



## ck21

Happy Sunday!!

Love the pics, EB!!

This morning went to a birthday party at "pump it up"--lots and lots of bounce houses.  He had a ball!!  It could even be fun for adults if enough alcohol was provided.

I néed for it to be summer.  Or to win the lottery.  Oy!

Many hugs to all!!


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> Happy Sunday!!
> 
> Love the pics, EB!!
> 
> This morning went to a birthday party at "pump it up"--lots and lots of bounce houses.  He had a ball!!  It could even be fun for adults if enough alcohol was provided.
> 
> I néed for it to be summer.  Or to win the lottery.  Oy!
> 
> Many hugs to all!!




Seeing you some of our weather. It's 70 today and supposed to be warmer tomorrow. DD wants her next party at Pump it Up. Lots of bouncing, pizza, cake and ice cream, what's not to love! There's a trampoline place here that she likes to go to, and judging from the number of big "kids" bouncing around, that's definitely a fun place for adults, too.


----------



## chaneljewel

EB, that picture of ghw cats is precious!   I'd just love a copy of it to print out and put in a frame!  I love cats but am allergic to them so can't have one):   Makes me sad!   
Your Oregon painting is beautiful.  Great choice!

India, I agree that I'd be so upset with DS.   Totally irresponsible.  I know we forget things but he needed to pay this ages ago...you've been so good and caring with him.  

Ok, I broke down and bought some of the Orange slices in chocolate from Bissingers.   I figured that they'd get eaten before Lent starts&#128522;

Ck, I just saw a piece on tv about bounce houses for grown ups...I'd venture into one!


----------



## Mindi B

ouija board said:


> Seeing you some of our weather. It's 70 today and supposed to be warmer tomorrow. DD wants her next party at Pump it Up. Lots of bouncing, pizza, cake and ice cream, what's not to love! There's a trampoline place here that she likes to go to, and judging from the number of big "kids" bouncing around, that's definitely a fun place for adults, too.



As long as the bouncing PRECEDES the pizza, cake, and ice cream.  Just trying to think ahead here.


----------



## India

LOVE the picture of the kitties!!!  Adorable!

Mindi, glad your parents are at least in a holding pattern.  As you say, perhaps some good will come of this.  

My CT grandchildren used to have a bouncy house that was indoors in their playroom.  It sure took up a LOT of space, but they loved it.


----------



## Mindi B

We are having snow CHUNKS here.  Not flakes, not little feathers, but big ol' wads o' snow are falling from the heavens.  Yeep!  And after a morning of freezing rain and sleet, it is risky to venture outside, literally.  I was out salting the front porch and nearly wiped out trying to step back indoors.  Northeast US Peeps, be careful.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Happy Monday! I need to catch up on all the news but wanted to pop in and say hi! Mindi good guarded news about your parents, I will keep vining for them. 
Huge weather vibes for all on the East Coast. Just remember, we have numerous empty rooms here!

Tiny dad update...He is out of bed and sitting in a chair. He is feeling better but very weak. I am worried because his grumpy phase is gone and he is just really quiet. I think he is just exhausted, hopeful this is the reason. Many thanks for all of the positive thoughts and vibes. love you gals!!

Gramsie day today. Last night we took DD, DSIL and Braxton out to dinner. I asked him was he wanted to do today. Wow, did he ever have a list! "Have a surprise, bake cookies, bubbles, see Lucky, eat cookies, eat more cookies". I love his requests.


----------



## India

Mindi, that sounds AWFUL! Make a cup of tea, find a good book, grab the dawgs for your lap, and hunker down til spring!

LDM, I agree that your dad's behavior is worrisome.  Being old is exhausting when one is well; when one is sick, it's almost overwhelming - SO hard to fight on.

What kind of cookies are you baking today?  We want some!!!  Mindi needs them with her tea!


----------



## ouija board

LDM, that sounds like my kind of day! Cookies, more cookies, even more cookies! What was the surprise? Sending vibes for your dad's recovery. Grumpy is usually a good sign, quiet is worrying. But it's exhausting being sick and in the hospital, so hopefully you're right about that being the cause. 

Mindi, wow, chunks of snow! Sending warm weather vibes!


----------



## Mindi B

"Have a surprise, bake cookies, bubbles, see Lucky, eat cookies, eat more cookies". 
That boy is a genius.

I hope your dad is just tired.  Monitor his temp--I know you'll be vigilant.  Vibes!

The snow has stopped chunking.  More snow for Thursday, then the polar vortex swoops down for Friday.  ARGH!   I've had enough.  Of course, it could be worse: I could be in Boston.


----------



## tesi

checking in kids&#8230;.

continued vibes for mindi and ldm's parentals  (using the kid lingo)  
hoping for continued management and slow improvement.  dealing with elder issues can be overwhelming, especially when one is the only person to assume responsibility  (or simply the only child).  

mindi- hope the snowies/iceys end soon.  and the temps improve.  the opportunity to escape for a little while does seem to help alleviate the despair of winter&#8230;&#8230;.a little respite does the body good.  or one could just have wine, a lot of wine.  

cookies and warm kittens in a heart shape.  sounds a lot like heaven.  maybe cocoa too.
hope all are well!  hugs from here.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi- chunks of stuff falling from the sky are not good. The weather pics on the news tonight were daunting and more to come. Hope things continue to be stable your parents. Travel right now would be challenging.

ldm-vibes for your DF that this is his way of regaining strength. And for you also, you are the glue in your family from the elders to the Braxton.

eb-Rocket and Rosie have the most beautiful coats, just want to stroke the screen. Adorable picture!  Saw your Hazlan pic with the fabulous flowered pillow in your sanctuary. Did you have the pillow made for you?


----------



## ck21

Checking I and sending vibes.  

We are on the unpleasant end of the weather spectrum today.  Hoping that class will be cancelled tonight!!


----------



## marbella8

csshopper said:


> ob-Kindred control Mommy here! Many years ago when DD was a little girl and into crafts we placed items that were going to get the glitter treatment inside a 9x13 pan before the lids came off the sparkle containers. ** Most of the excess decoration was corralled and cleaned up in this method. For larger projects like poster board it HAD to be laid on layers of newspaper.  Glitter takes on a life of its own and I swear it reproduces when we're not looking.
> 
> **(I also used this method for decorating cookies with colored sugar and those annoying little silver balls that roll EVERYWHERE).



Genius!


----------



## marbella8

EB- what is a girl cave, bc I think I need one. After I started working out of the house mostly, hubby raided my home office, which was a bit of a sanctuary for me. Now he has a make shift desk in there and somehow a lot of the kids' stuff seems to be "stored" in there too. I think I need to take back my territory and claim it as my office/girl cave


----------



## etoupebirkin

marbella8 said:


> EB- what is a girl cave, bc I think I need one. After I started working out of the house mostly, hubby raided my home office, which was a bit of a sanctuary for me. Now he has a make shift desk in there and somehow a lot of the kids' stuff seems to be "stored" in there too. I think I need to take back my territory and claim it as my office/girl cave



My girl cave is my sitting room off my bedroom that I renovated after 20+years of it being used as an odd -- do nothing room. It originally had the kids computer in it and was a homework room. The kids have grown--and I used eminent domain to make it into a useful closet and hangout. It's a small room in which every square inch has been planned as a sanctuary and I love it.

I highly recommend it. Every girl needs one.


----------



## ck21

EB--we also have a separate room off of our master.  A girl cave would be divine!

Haven't been checking in much as I've been busy and blah.  I usually love work, and the last few weeks have been rough.  I don't know what's to come, but I'm almost to the point where anything would be better.  Y'all lknow how much I love, love my employer and I'm so hoping that this is just a bad blip on the radar.  Even so, it's left me pondering the age old "what do I want to be when I grow up?".  The answer never varies much--rich.  And, a great mom to Hot Cars. Not necessarily in that order.   Wondering how to achieve the first in a less painful way, and one that aligns more with the great mom part.  

Heavy, heavy thinking.


----------



## pug*shoes

So... I have to admit this lil Pugsy is sometimes a forum lurker  :shame:

And as I was sitting tonight here debating a bag, I logged on and ended up reading chat and saw all of your lovely words (CG and EB  too kind for your nice words on our wedding  ) Puglets are a bit more grey now, they've went all salt and pepper now, they send smooches to all the Chat fur babies. 

Miss you all, and think of you often. TPF is the best 

(feel free to PM me if you want to see the pictures of the party  lol, it was a puglet party after all...)

Note: Full credit goes to our photographer, she was amazing

Per request, the boys in their bowties....


----------



## ouija board

pug*shoes said:


> So... I have to admit this lil Pugsy is sometimes a forum lurker  :shame:
> 
> And as I was sitting tonight here debating a bag, I logged on and ended up reading chat and saw all of your lovely words (CG and EB  too kind for your nice words on our wedding  ) Puglets are a bit more grey now, they've went all salt and pepper now, they send smooches to all the Chat fur babies.
> 
> Miss you all, and think of you often. TPF is the best
> 
> (feel free to PM me if you want to see the pictures of the party  lol, it was a puglet party after all...)
> 
> Note: Full credit goes to our photographer, she was amazing
> 
> Per request, the boys in their bowties....


OOOOOOMMMMMMGGGGG!!!!!!! The puglets are freaking adorable! Salt and pepper makes them so much more distinguished. I'm so happy for you and DH! 

PS What bag are you debating?? I'm craving a new bag, but just got DD's tuition bill for next year and had to pick my jaw off the floor.  And here I thought Hermes had crazy price increases&#8230;


----------



## ck21

Love the puglets!!!


----------



## pug*shoes

Thanks OB  

So many hugs to your DD and DH! Hope all is well 

(Seymour says thank you, Charles is trying to convince DH he needs second dinner and ran off...)


----------



## pug*shoes

Thank you ck! Hope your job gets better soon, I know all too well how frustrating that is


----------



## ouija board

pug*shoes said:


> Thanks OB
> 
> So many hugs to your DD and DH! Hope all is well
> 
> (Seymour says thank you, Charles is trying to convince DH he needs second dinner and ran off...)



Aw, Charles! Everything is going well here! DD is growing up and getting her own unique sense of fashion.  There is a LOT of pink involved.


----------



## pug*shoes

ouija board said:


> Aw, Charles! Everything is going well here! DD is growing up and getting her own unique sense of fashion.  There is a LOT of pink involved.



LOVE! Does she like shoes?


----------



## ouija board

pug*shoes said:


> LOVE! Does she like shoes?



Does the apple fall far from the tree?! Her favorite shoes are red sequined Mary Janes, if that tells you anything, lol! Wears them with everything, regardless of the color scheme. She'll be stealing my Loubies soon if I'm not careful.


----------



## pug*shoes

ouija board said:


> Does the apple fall far from the tree?! Her favorite shoes are red sequined Mary Janes, if that tells you anything, lol! Wears them with everything, regardless of the color scheme. She'll be stealing my Loubies soon if I'm not careful.





YAY! So glad she's keeping up the shoe tradition! 

However hide the CLs. We'll find some red paint and hopefully trick her for a few years...


----------



## ouija board

pug*shoes said:


> YAY! So glad she's keeping up the shoe tradition!
> 
> However hide the CLs. We'll find some red paint and hopefully trick her for a few years...



CLs are hidden safely away. I learned that the hard way a few years ago! I left out a pair of Tory Burch wedges for her to clomp around in, and dang if she doesn't walk better than I do in them!


----------



## Mindi B

WHAT?!  PUGSY DROPPED BY, AND I MISSED HER?!?!?!    PHOOEY!!!!
If you're still lurking, Pugsy, it made my day to find you and the boys on Chat this morning.  Please accept my congratulations on your marriage, and snorgle the puglets for me.  I really, reeeeeally hope you will stop by more often!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, are you still snowed in? Hope you all are staying warm!


----------



## India

Pugs couldn't be cuter!  I've always had a soft spot for pugs - they have such attitude.

ck, when you figure out the rich part, let me know - I'd like to spend my final years on this earth being rich!

Everything here is just plain boring.  I need a vacation, but it's too much bother to try to arrange one (flying, dogs etc), so I'll just stay home.


----------



## Mindi B

Not actually snowed in, OB, but snowed up.  Er, fed up.  More snow coming next Saturday AND the Tuesday after that, and highs on Friday and Sunday in the teens.  Still, not Boston, so there's that.
Parentals doing okay.  DM has her MRI today, doctor's appt. to follow next month.  We shall see.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, sending you some of our weather...high of 70, sunny and beautiful! 

Ck, I've always admired how much you love who you work for, and it always seems that you love going to work. But if that's changed, if the get rich part is not on the horizon with your current job, and if the stress/schedule doesn't jive with your mom duties, then it may be time to look at other options. As for getting rich, the only easy way is to marry or inherit! And those both come with their own headaches, I'm sure. Do you invest at all?


----------



## tesi

the pugs are so beautiful- girlfriend of mine has 2, and her parents and a neighbor are visiting, so there are 5 at her home!!  i have requested pix.  would love a pug at some point but my dh is not an animal person&#8230;&#8230;many congrats on the beautiful and happy wedding!

mindi- continued vibes for mom and dad, especially for the mri and results.  i hate those. 

ck- my heart is with you sweetie.  as women we sometimes feel that there is always compromise, especially with our children. you are a wonderful mom, and that is your most important and rewarding employment.  unfortunately its unpaid so it doesn't aid you in your other ambition. but at some point the day i close my eyes for the final time i know i will not care that my things and $$ are there.  i will just want my girls to be the last thing i see.  i gave my mom that gift and hope my girls can do so for me.  
so rich in love trumps all&#8230;..

xoxo to everyone.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Cutest puglets I have ever seen, too adorable!

CK, I couldn't agree more with what Tesi said. There are always "what if's" in life. The most important thing to remember is that these what if's will always be there no matter what path our lives take.
Enjoy each day to pieces and do remember that you are the luckiest woman...you have sweet adorable Hot Cars...no one else will ever be able to top this! You are a rock star mom! IMHO being really rich is totally over rated...not that I have first hand experience...just saying.

Mindi, sending vibes for good MRI results. Will you have the results right away? The waiting part is nerve wracking. Vibes for better weather as well. May I tempt you with our 80 degree weather??

Braxton's cookies were oatmeal chocolate chip. I will post a cute pic from the other day.

My crazy dad actually went to work yesterday and taught his Tuesday three hour graduate class.
He said that papers were due and he didn't want to give his students any excuse not to turn them in.
My dad drives me bonkers some days. He is still coughing but feeling a little better each day!
I had a little chat with him about possibly retiring. He pretend not to hear me.

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## ouija board

LDM, I'm so glad your dad is on the mend! Teaching a three hour class is a bit much, I agree, but it just shows how dedicated he is to his students and work. Good luck getting him to retire!

Tesi, you couldn't have said it better. So true!


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> Not actually snowed in, OB, but snowed up.  Er, fed up.  More snow coming next Saturday AND the Tuesday after that, and highs on Friday and Sunday in the teens.  Still, not Boston, so there's that.
> Parentals doing okay.  DM has her MRI today, doctor's appt. to follow next month.  We shall see.



Progress for parents !  Hope and vibes that all will be well.
Snow is a four letter word .........


----------



## biscuit1

LDM,  your Dad is truly something else !  What a recovery . Hope he doesn't do too much but I guess there's no slowing him down.


----------



## Luckydogmom

biscuit1 said:


> LDM,  your Dad is truly something else !  What a recovery . Hope he doesn't do too much but I guess there's no slowing him down.




Ha ha yes, a stubborn man!
But I do love him&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Luckydogmom

ouija board said:


> LDM, I'm so glad your dad is on the mend! Teaching a three hour class is a bit much, I agree, but it just shows how dedicated he is to his students and work. Good luck getting him to retire!
> 
> Tesi, you couldn't have said it better. So true!




Thank you OB! I think the chances of Mindi having 80 degree weather tomorrow are higher than the chances that he will retire!


----------



## Luckydogmom

My Cookie Monster...


----------



## biscuit1

Braxton not taking any chances !  He's got a plan -2 cookies in each hand -- too cute.
Terrific photo, thanx for sharing.


----------



## Mindi B

lol!  A double-double-hander!  Professional cookie eater on closed course; do not try this at home!


----------



## tesi

ldm- your dad is hilarious.  i love that kind of stubborn!  what an amazing man.
and little braxton- what a cookie monster he is.  love the toddler fistfuls of cookies. smart little man!


----------



## ck21

LDM-sounds like your dad and Braxton both keep you on your toes!!


----------



## ck21

Thanks for all of the kind words...

Hopefully work begins to feel a little less like work.  Or that I have the winning powerball!!


----------



## India

ck, I'M going to have the winning Powerball - bought $10 worth of tickets this afternoon!!!  I'll spend some for us to have a get together of the Chat ladies.  

I want those cookies Braxton has!  ALL four of them!  Those eyes...  Looks like it was a successful day.


----------



## ck21

India--I will match your idea.  Winning powerball=funded chat get together!


----------



## csshopper

ldm- you have generations of amazing males in your family. So happy to hear your DF is on the mend. Braxton obviously knows what he likes! Too cute.

ck-second all the wise words previously posted. There is a saying "this too shall pass" and hope that applies to your work situation. 

India-channeling winning thoughts your way for a Powerball win.


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> India--I will match your idea.  Winning powerball=funded chat get together!



Perhaps we all need to go out and buy Powerball tickets! Out of all of us, somebody's got to be lucky.

Love the two cookies per fist Cookie Monster! Now that's my idea of a good day!


----------



## Luckydogmom

I owe you all cookies now...I am feeling very guilty! He was so funny, we were reading books while the cookies cooled down when he asked if he could have "one"..."I'll go get it", he said. Yep he got one, and two, and three and four! Ugh those eyes melt my heart...how could I do anything but smile?

I just sent DH out to buy a ticket. My dad is here and he said he wants a bright red convertible if we win.
Ok dad.
I love the idea of a chat adventure. Where should we go, Italy? South Africa? France? Can we have party favors too? Oh and matching PJ's also! And matching luggage...and purses as well! One of us had better win!


----------



## ck21

Can Hot Cars, Braxton and lilOB come on the chat adventure?


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> Can Hot Cars, Braxton and lilOB come on the chat adventure?



Heck yeah! And mine will be demanding to ride in the red convertible, which will match her red sparkly Mary Janes! She asked me a few weeks ago when we are taking her to see Paris.  Oy.


----------



## chaneljewel

PS, your pugs are so adorable!   Thanks for showing their picture!

Little Braxton...what a cutie!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Count me in on the Chat adventure. Picked up two tickets last night!!!

LDM, Braxton is just priceless. Love the picture. And...Oatmeal chocolate chip are my favorite!!!

Pugsy!!!! I have to say, the puglets look so cute. And those pics make me smile. 

Need to get to work, so I've got to go. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## India

Well, I won't be hosting the Chat Rendezvous - no winning numbers for me.  Heck!  

It's interesting.  The two or three times a year I buy $10 worth of tickets, I always have fun fantasizing about how I'd spend it.  This time was different.  Oh, I DID fantasize but realized that it would drastically change my life.  Yes, it would pay for college for all 4 grandchildren, something I'd love to be in a position to do but am not.  Yes, I could solve my son's housing problems and my daughter's car problems.  Yes, we could stay longer on the Vineyard.

But I realized that at my age, doing major remodeling on my house or moving into a much larger one, are NOT what I would want to do.  I don't have the strength for the remodeling - been there/done that three times in this house - and why would I want to live alone in an enormous house?  Frankly, I think I'd be afraid to do so and I'm no scaredy cat.  As for travel?  Well, in my health unless I hired an attendant to accompany me (I don't think I'd like that - I'm not THAT old!), I really could not managed with my mobility issues.  Unless my daughter quit her job (which I doubt she would), and could travel with me, I couldn't manage.  I now understand why old people take cruises - it's all done for one - but I don't think I'd like a cruise and would feel very confined.  

So, I don't feel particularly disappointed except about the college money.  Funny, isn't it...  Also, kind of nice to be satisfied as one is.


----------



## Luckydogmom

etoupebirkin said:


> Count me in on the Chat adventure. Picked up two tickets last night!!!
> 
> LDM, Braxton is just priceless. Love the picture. And...Oatmeal chocolate chip are my favorite!!!
> 
> Pugsy!!!! I have to say, the puglets look so cute. And those pics make me smile.
> 
> Need to get to work, so I've got to go.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Next time you are in CA I will make some for you!


----------



## csshopper

ouija board said:


> Heck yeah! And mine will be demanding to ride in the red convertible, which will match her red sparkly Mary Janes! She asked me a few weeks ago when we are taking her to see Paris.  Oy.



I volunteer to take her to the top of the Eiffel Tower then off to merry old England to see the Crown Jewels! Love the sparkly red Mary Janes. Braxton and Hot Cars also welcome. But, sigh, no winning ticket here either.


----------



## marbella8

etoupebirkin said:


> My girl cave is my sitting room off my bedroom that I renovated after 20+years of it being used as an odd -- do nothing room. It originally had the kids computer in it and was a homework room. The kids have grown--and I used eminent domain to make it into a useful closet and hangout. It's a small room in which every square inch has been planned as a sanctuary and I love it.
> 
> I highly recommend it. Every girl needs one.



I think that is a great idea, I will have to evict everyone from my office and make it my area


----------



## Luckydogmom

csshopper said:


> I volunteer to take her to the top of the Eiffel Tower then off to merry old England to see the Crown Jewels! Love the sparkly red Mary Janes. Braxton and Hot Cars also welcome. But, sigh, no winning ticket here either.



No winning ticket here either.
However, count me in on the trip to Paris, Mary Janes are my favorite! I still recall being in 3rd grade... my mom took me to Westcliff Shoes to pick out shoes for Easter. I selected patent leather orange Mary Janes, I felt so grown up!


----------



## etoupebirkin

No winning ticket for me too! Hence, I'm at work writing content for an 80-page brochure. Ah, but a girl can dream.


----------



## Luckydogmom

India, I totally agree, it IS nice to be satisfied! 
A gathering one day for all of us with matching PJ's is still high on my list

Watching Braxton today while DD has her hair done. I hope she takes a long time, every minute with this sweet little guy is golden.

Funny call from DH today..."So, do you want me to take you to see THAT movie, the one that all the girls in the office are talking about,  on Valentine's Day? Just thought I should ask.".


----------



## Mindi B

LDM, your DH is the BEST!  Mine wouldn't be caught dead within a mile of "that movie." 
So, you gonna make him take ya?


----------



## ck21

LDM-what did you say to DH's question?


----------



## ck21

I killed chat.


----------



## Mindi B

Nah, it's not dead, ck--just hibernating!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

It's too cold to do anything but hibernate.  I don't usually wish the seasons away, but I do long for spring this year.


----------



## India

It's cold here and getting colder with snow tomorrow.  I was supposed to go out to dinner tonight with a friend - we both decided we couldn't bear to get out of our cozy clothes and look as decent as two old ladies can/should, so we're waiting for the spring thaw!  It was 52 in my room this AM and SO cozy in bed that I slept til 19:30, got up and turned up heat and jumped back in bed until it warmed up!


----------



## chaneljewel

It's cold here too...bbbbrrrrrrrrrr...but colder tomorrow with snow on its way.  Then bitter cold tomorrow night.  Oh my...where is spring when you need it?


----------



## Mindi B

DH's back is toast, so we enjoyed a Valentine's Day early morning visit to the ER!  Eight lovely EMT/police/fire rescue guys in my bedroom this morning, me in my bathrobe, wheee!  But DH was immobile, so he had to travel on a backboard--not something I could manage on my own.  Trip to West Coast planned for next week is looking like a no-go.  Not the end of the world, but still, poo.  Well, ya do what ya can, and ya do what ya gotta.  Onward!  Requesting vibes seems a bit extreme, but some healing thoughts would be appreciated.
Happy Valentine's Day, mah Peeps!


----------



## csshopper

Mindi-_infinite _vibes for your DH! That is a scary, helpless feeling for any of us, and, I think, even worse for a man. Two years ago my DH was so dizzy and sick he could not stand, yet hated having to be carried out of the house on a stretcher following his stroke. The male ego!  

Take care of yourself, you've had an unusually stressful month with DF, DM, and now DH.


----------



## India

BIG bummer, Mindi.  Fortunately, these things are usually self-limiting.  Remember, this happened to my DS last fall and he was sent home that night - just had to take it VERY easy for a few days, but did fly the next week, so don't right off the trip west yet.

Too many bodies falling apart...


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, Mindi, I'm so sorry!  Please give your sweet DH a gentle hug from the Cavalier household.  Were they able to tell you what happened to his back?


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you all, lovely ladies!  CG, they didn't do any imaging because they really think it is just a soft tissue injury--a bad muscle sprain/tear.  At this point (knocking wood, waving chicken bones, doing anything I can to propitiate the Fates) he has no neurological symptoms (no radiating pain in limbs, etc.) so it is most likely the lumbar muscles.  It's the getting up and down that is hardest, so sleeping arrangements will be dicey, but we'll figure it out.  The scariest part is/was the spasms, which almost brought him to his knees (had he been able to go to his knees, which of course he couldn't).  So the muscle relaxants are key.  
India, it's good to hear that your DS healed quickly.  At the moment I cannot imagine DH getting into a car, carrying luggage to a plane, putting luggage in the overhead bin (not a chance), sitting for five hours. . . .  I guess we'll wait and see.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, DH and I were planning to be each other's Valentine, but I think I might want to look a little further for a guy who's not broken.  (DH is in agreement.)  I think Henry is free.  Can my Valentine be of a different species?  Are there any rules about that, maybe laid down by Hallmark?  Henry and Mindi, sittin' in a tree. . . . 
Seriously, the meds are helping and at least the spasms aren't spasming at the moment.  I imagine overnight and tomorrow morning will be not fun, but we will strive to remember that with time, gentle movement, and medication, it will get better!  Remind me of that tomorrow morning, okay, Peeps?
I hope everyone is having a relatively pain-free, pleasant Valentine's Day.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, what a way to start the day! I'm glad the muscle relaxants are helping. Good stuff, they are. Hope your Valentine's Day continues uneventfully. You deserve a calm quiet evening after all the excitement and worry. Henry makes a perfect Valentine companion, completely willing to share that box of (illicit) chocolates!


----------



## India

Poor DH!  Those spasms will bring one, figuratively, to ones knees - bad enough to make a grown man cry. Not much of a Valentine's Day.  Mindi, there are laws against having another species as ones Valentine!  That boy "ain't quite right" anyway - could throw him over the edge.

LDM, please PM me your email address.  I'm still having trouble replying to your messages,

Need to go cook.  In a moment of madness, invited DD and family for dinner tomorrow night.  What was I thinking!  Very cold here with a brutal wind - just want to take a nap.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, OB.  Henry is actually the perfect Valentine: Since he can't have chocolate. . . I would HAVE to eat them all.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL, India!  You have a good point.  Henry is a bit eccentric and suggestible, and I'd hate to overload his wee fuzzy brain.


----------



## nycmom

Oh no Mindi best wishes for a very speedy recovery for him!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi...oh NOOOOO!!! Your poor DH, poor you, I am so so sorry. I am sending you both feel better vibes laced with shades of whatever. Smooches to you.

Ok so the movie is a No from me. I think DH was just making sure. CK, you didn't kill chat, Braxton misplaced my iPad and my phone isn't letting me log into TPF for some weird reason. iPad found between pillows thankfully!
I think it was funny in a cute odd way that he asked, probably TMI...sorry.

I am officially over Valentine's Day. I adore, love my DH to the moon and back but his gift today was...interesting. Once again, probably TMI but just have to share!! I will take a pic...

Hugs and Valentine love to all...XOXO


----------



## Luckydogmom

Here it is...
	

		
			
		

		
	





About a month ago we were at Home Depot and I mentioned that I liked the look of tin siding. Didn't say I wanted some, just like it. I guess it could have been worse, right??


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, what??

Winter here a little earlier...like a blizzard!


----------



## India

VERY interesting!  With such an adoring husband who is highly sensitive to your wants, in the future, you must be VERY careful what you admire!


----------



## csshopper

ldm-is that a box of watercolors attached to the ribbon?????


----------



## ck21

LDM--your DH is very thoughtful.  He gets lots of credit for listening to what you are interested in!  

Happy Valentine's day!  Very cold here, so we had a quiet day.  Heart shaped grilled cheese for dinner!!

Now I'm binge watching "married at first sight"--fascinating show!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

chaneljewel said:


> LDM, what??
> 
> Winter here a little earlier...like a blizzard!



Chanel this photo is so beautiful! It look 
Ike an ad for a romanitic Hallmark Valentine move..."Snowed In". I knowmit's awful for you but it does look amazing to me. Be safe and stay warm!!


----------



## csshopper

chanel-did you get your order in for Bissinger's chocolate dipped orange slices? DH's arrived today and they are special. There were 13 to his 1# box, but it could vary I think because the slices are different sizes. The chocolate is thick and yummy. He is delighted with them.  

The picture you posted is beautiful, hope, however, it was taken from inside where you were cozy and warm!


----------



## ouija board

Luckydogmom said:


> Here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896379
> 
> 
> 
> About a month ago we were at Home Depot and I mentioned that I liked the look of tin siding. Didn't say I wanted some, just like it. I guess it could have been worse, right??




Lol, not sure what you're supposed to do with siding and watercolors, but there's a man who actually LISTENS to his wife!!  

Mindi, how's DH feeling?

Chanel, wow, talk about a winter wonderland! Of course, I can say that not having to shovel or drive through any of that snow. Stay warm!


----------



## Luckydogmom

CSS, yes those are water colors. He tied them on to give the look of "an art project in waiting". Funny guy, romantic he is not but he does listen.
India, you are absolutely right, I will admire carefully from now on 
CK, heart shaped grilled cheese sounds perfect! We had left over lasagna, the tin siding was enough romance for the day...no need for a fancy dinner here.
OB are you also having warm weather? It was 87 here today, yucky. I keep thinking about Chanel's beautiful photo, oh what I would do for a walk in the snow. Maybe even trade for tin siding 

I think I need to order some of those orange slices, they sound wonderful.


----------



## ck21

Mindi-- hoping DH is on the mend!


----------



## ouija board

LDM, it was a lovely, sunny 70 here today. I think the sunny weather ends tomorrow, but still better than a blizzard or chunks of snow!

Ck, are you having a good weekend?


----------



## chaneljewel

csshopper said:


> chanel-did you get your order in for Bissinger's chocolate dipped orange slices? DH's arrived today and they are special. There were 13 to his 1# box, but it could vary I think because the slices are different sizes. The chocolate is thick and yummy. He is delighted with them.
> 
> The picture you posted is beautiful, hope, however, it was taken from inside where you were cozy and warm!



Yes, css, I got my order and have to admit that the chocolate dipped orange slices are fantastic!  The best I've ever had!   Thanks India for the tip!


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, the chocolate covered orange slices are definitely worth ordering!   Delicious!


----------



## Mindi B

Hey, gang!  Thanks for all the good thoughts for DH.  He is doing a little better.  He was able to get some sleep, the pain has receded on one side, and he is up and walking around.  Gingerly, but walking.  He's a tough ol' bird, that one.
LDM, I cracked up over the tin siding!  But I agree with everyone: how really lovely that your DH listens and remembers and seeks to please you!  I also agree with India: You must be very careful with your overt admiration!  I can picture a live llama, an orange SUV, a flatbed full of purple peonies. . . all sorts of interesting things showing up in your driveway due to some idle remark!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi, how is your DH doing today? Back injuries are so painful, I hope he will be on the mend quickly.

Weather vibes to all who need them, so many do. 

Happy Sunday!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Blasted iPad!!! *Moved to my laptop* Three times, I wrote a post and in the middle of writing, it would quit out of Safari.

So...
*Mindi*, I'm really glad Mr. Mindi is doing better. There's nothing worse than back pain. I still have residual issues from my incident last year. Foam rollers are good.

*LDM*, You need to be careful where you say I like... Perhaps you should conduct an experiment about a month before Mother's Day, walk by Van Cleef and say, Oh Gee honey, I like that!!! (You can point to anything you like.) We'll see if he has *selective* hearing. You can replace Van Cleef with whatever your heart's desire purchase you want.

*Chanel*, It looks like you got a lot of snow!!! Those chocolates sound fantastic.

Yesterday I ran all my errands for the weekend, because I thought there was a chance DH and I could go skiing today. This morning it's 7 degrees--not going outside today.

We also went to a college basketball game yesterday too with my office. It was so much fun. I loved the band and the vibe and all the kids--the energy was incredible. The home team won. Since it was homecoming, there was fireworks too--a real treat. The minute the fireworks were over, the snow and weather came it. We stopped off at Wegmans (a great grocery store) picked up some items and headed home for burgers and a nice bottle of wine. I must say, I succumbed to the cookie bar. They have fantastic chocolate covered caramel brownies. And yes, they are totally decadent. Which means, I need to work out hard today.

Big waves to OB, India, CK, nycmom, CSS, CG and everyone else in Chatland.


----------



## Luckydogmom

I didn't see your post Mindi, good news! The fact that he is already up and walking a bit is amazing.
I keep those get well vibes going for him!

Yes, DH is a funny guy. He does his best to think of quirky gifts, always very creative.
I am looking forward to making something out of the siding. This will take some creative thinking.

Chanel, I think I might mention the orange slices to my DH when my birthday comes around next


----------



## etoupebirkin

*LDM*, When I look at the siding, I think it could make a good background to mount pics of the family. I wonder how feasible it would be to mount glass or plexiglass (with the edges finished) on the front when you're done. 

Our dishwasher started leaking yesterday. And all the appliances in our kitchen are 15 years old and not functioning well, so I ordered all new ones. Luckily, it was just before the price increase and they were running a special $350 credit on installation too. So I'm getting a new GE Monogram fridge, stove, dishwasher and range hood. Basically, I bought the range and the fridge and got the other two appliances for a couple hundred dollars each. 

I did not get the Sub Zero because I'm not happy with the one that I own now. It has been *quirky* for several years and I've tried repairing it too. The same with my Thermador range. And I've been having to re-wash items from my dishwasher, too.

So this is a good thing. They come out to measure on Tuesday.

I have to say I absolutely love the new range. It's gas and self cleaning. Yeah!!! The burners flip over so they can function to hold a Wok securely. And I'm getting the griddle in the center. Panini's anyone!!!


----------



## India

eb, most dishwashers are not cleaning very well these days.  DD had a repairman out and I had to meet him at her house - got quite a lesson.  First, he said she had to clean her dishwasher.  The gunk he took out looked like something out of a Halloween house of horrors!  There are several different products out there - can't remember which one he recommended but I went out and bought it and cleaned mine.  He said they need to be cleaned fairly often, depending on how often one runs the dishwasher (hers runs daily; mine, weekly!).  Then he said to get rid of the liquid dishwasher detg - they totally gunk up a dishwasher.  He said to buy Finish packets, with the little red ball on top.  He was right - now my 10 yr old dishwasher is working quite well.  Who knew!  Know you'll love having new appliances.  Everyone I know who has a Sub Zero complains about it but just try selling a house without one - seems it's the one one "must" have.  Frankly, I'd take one that works!

I have a griddle in the middle of my 1948 O'Keefe & Merritt gas range which we bought in LA 33 yrs ago.  LOVE that thing!  

Glad you ladies liked the Bissinger's chocolates.  They've been a favorite of mine since we moved to St Louis in 1962!

VERY cold here!  Got down to zero last night - I actually didn't turn off the upstairs furnace - set it at 53 and it went on several times during the night.  It was definitely a "two dog night" so Shimmer was allowed to join Godfrey and me in bed.  She's a very cozy little thing - snuggles right up to my bottom and boy is she warm!  I was quite cozy in my bed.  Tonight, we're to have several inches of snow - 7-11 which means the city will be paralyzed tomorrow and the grocery stores mobbed today.  I'll get my grandsons over to shovel my front walk tomorrow - sure they'll be no school.


Have I mentioned that I am starting to HATE WINTER?  LDM, I'll let you know what time my flight is arriving!  Ha!


----------



## etoupebirkin

India,
Your range is 33 years old and going strong!!!!! Wow! 
Thanks for the tip on the dishwasher. I'll buy the Finish packets. The Sub Zero was $2K more than the GE, plus I got an additional $1,400 credit on the range hood.

As it is, these purchases are in the $16 to $18K range once you get finished with the installation, hauling/disposal of the old appliances and taxes. I just felt that the Sub Zero was not worth it. Why buy something again that did not perform well the first time. Perhaps mine was a lemon. And if someone does not want to buy my house because of it, so be it. I'm not selling anytime soon. I love my house. 

We are closing in on paying off our mortgage, too. Sometime this year. We are going to have a party when we do.

On our way to the basketball game yesterday, DH and I were driving through Oakton a beautiful community nearby ours, where we looked at houses 21 years ago. These houses were enormous 8 to 10K square feet and more. We said we are so happy we did not succumb to a McMansion, i.e. houses that are so big, they look like they been overfilled by a bicycle pump. Our neighborhood has normal sized homes on larger pieces of property. We can live in our house comfortably now that the kids are gone. But when they were teens in the house, there was little privacy--and that was a good thing.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, glad DH is up and mobile!

Chocolate covered orange slices sound so good. I might need to place an order soon..

EB, great idea about the siding. With all the creative minds on Chat, that quirky gift will end up being a fantastic piece of decoration in LDM's home!


----------



## ouija board

I've heard that about liquid detergent, and that most people use way too much. I use the Cascade packets plus a cup of vinegar in every load. I have hard water and no room for a water softener until I spring for an electric water heater, which I won't until my current water heater croaks. I did get a new fridge when we remodeled our kitchen. A GE monogram, too, I think. I've been fairly happy with my GE appliances. One word of warning, if you have problems with your newer models, call GE directly for one of their techs. Don't use an authorized repair shop. There are a lot of computer gadgets and software stuff on the new models that only the GE techs can work on. I found that out after three wasted trips from a local GE authorized repair shop to diagnose and fix my buzzing fridge..GE finally came out and did a software update that fixed the problem. 

India, 33 year old range! The oldies are the best. My parents' old fridge that we had when I was growing up is still going strong. Never a problem.


----------



## Mindi B

OB, say more about that electric water heater/water softener comment.  We have hard-ish water and a gas water heater and I once inquired about treating our water, and the guy made it sound like we'd need to install a wall of complex gadgets to do so, so I dropped the idea.  But in MN, we had a water softener tank into which we would periodically dump salt pellets, so I know a wall of stuff is not technically required to soften water.  Why is the electric heater the key?


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> OB, say more about that electric water heater/water softener comment.  We have hard-ish water and a gas water heater and I once inquired about treating our water, and the guy made it sound like we'd need to install a wall of complex gadgets to do so, so I dropped the idea.  But in MN, we had a water softener tank into which we would periodically dump salt pellets, so I know a wall of stuff is not technically required to soften water.  Why is the electric heater the key?




Mindi, it's all about space for us, being in a condo. The closet where my water heater currently resides is only big enough for one tank. So if I want to fit a water softener in the same closet, I need a tankless electric water heater which is the size of a medicine cabinet and hangs on the wall. At least, that's what my contractor said, unless I wanted to do a major remodel and rerouting of pipes. So far, I haven't found any urgent reason to toss out our perfectly good gas water heater in order to install a water softener. It's annoying to have my shower head clog up a few times a year, but vinegar seems to do the trick so far. I'm not sure why a wall of gadgets would be needed to treat hard water..I've only ever seen the water softener tank that you add salt to. Maybe it's a system that doesn't use salt, like reverse osmosis, although I thought that's more for filtering the water.


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, I comprehend now!  Yes, perhaps I was not on the same wavelength with the water-treatment sales person.  Where I am, water softeners are not usual, so he may literally not have known what I was talking about.  Maybe I'll try again!  Thanks for the explanation.
DH half-healed--right side a-okay, left side still not.  But he's doing MUCH better on the pain scale.
Our thermometer says 5 BELOW 0.  Eeep.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, glad to hear DH is on the mend.

Today is a floating holiday at my office, so I'm going in. No traffic and it will be quiet, so I can get work done. But I'm not looking forward to going outside.


----------



## Hermesaholic

etoupebirkin said:


> India,
> Your range is 33 years old and going strong!!!!! Wow!
> Thanks for the tip on the dishwasher. I'll buy the Finish packets. The Sub Zero was $2K more than the GE, plus I got an additional $1,400 credit on the range hood.
> 
> As it is, these purchases are in the $16 to $18K range once you get finished with the installation, hauling/disposal of the old appliances and taxes. I just felt that the Sub Zero was not worth it. Why buy something again that did not perform well the first time. Perhaps mine was a lemon. And if someone does not want to buy my house because of it, so be it. I'm not selling anytime soon. I love my house.
> 
> We are closing in on paying off our mortgage, too. Sometime this year. We are going to have a party when we do.
> 
> On our way to the basketball game yesterday, DH and I were driving through Oakton a beautiful community nearby ours, where we looked at houses 21 years ago. These houses were enormous 8 to 10K square feet and more. We said we are so happy we did not succumb to a McMansion, i.e. houses that are so big, they look like they been overfilled by a bicycle pump. Our neighborhood has normal sized homes on larger pieces of property. We can live in our house comfortably now that the kids are gone. But when they were teens in the house, there was little privacy--and that was a good thing.


OMG  I remember when Oakton was mostly horse paddocks!  How sad...


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi, we'll keep sending those get well vibes. Is your DH able to get any sleep? Finding a comfortable or tolerable stepping position can be tough. Stay warm, I can't believe how cold it is for you! Any news on your folks??

EB please be safe driving to and from work! At least you have gorgeous coats to keep you warm, right?
It might sound silly but that is one of the reasons I am so jealous of your winter weather, I love wearing coats.

It's a very foggy morning. I think I will stay put and work in my art room. It feels odd being home this week. This is our "ski" week for the schools. We should be up at our cabin with a bunch of rowdy, messy kids. 

My PM box doesn't seem to be working. I will resend a few PM's this morning, I hope they will go through! Biscuit, CSS and India be on the lookout!

Hope everyone has a relaxing, safe and warm President's Day...


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi B said:


> Hey, gang!  Thanks for all the good thoughts for DH.  He is doing a little better.  He was able to get some sleep, the pain has receded on one side, and he is up and walking around.  Gingerly, but walking.  He's a tough ol' bird, that one.
> LDM, I cracked up over the tin siding!  But I agree with everyone: how really lovely that your DH listens and remembers and seeks to please you!  I also agree with India: You must be very careful with your overt admiration!  I can picture a live llama, an orange SUV, a flatbed full of purple peonies. . . all sorts of interesting things showing up in your driveway due to some idle remark!



I have one more comment about the DH gift. When we were first married I drove a VW Rabbit. I was in need of a larger car when I was expecting our first child. I told DH that I would love a red Jeep. Well, the week prior to Christmas he kept hinting that I was going to get a surprise...that I would use it every day and that it was red, black and white. The Jeep we had looked at had white leather interior and obviously had black tires.
I was so excited I could hardly sleep on Christmas eve! In the morning I woke up to a little note in my stocking...look on the porch and you will find your surprise. I opened the door...the only thing there was a newspaper....my hometown newspaper. You see, for Christmas my DH ordered a subscription to my hometown paper. We then lived 35 minutes away and I missed the local gossip. So yes, it was 
used/ "READ" each day and was black and white. No red Jeep. 
He did buy the Jeep for me for Valentine's Day that year, I think out of guilt for the newspaper gift.
He is very creative with his gift giving, I am always quite surprised and love his thoughtfulness!


----------



## csshopper

Sitting here chuffing and puffing hot air vibes to all peeps affected by the sobering amounts of snow, ice and high winds. Just saw Al Roker's reports on line about the wide spread misery that is enveloping much of the country. Truly scary weather picture for so many of you.

India-vibes that your pulmonary issues are not exacerbated by the freezing temps. Take special care of yourself. 

eb-vibes for a safe trip home from the office before the roads turn treacherous. Loved the pics in another forum of your first birdie outing, beautiful, beautiful outfit!

Mindi-hunker, hunker, snorgle, snorgel, and glad to read that DH is on the mend and vibes for continued healing. 

channel- your picture was so beautiful but know that translates into misery for managing the activities of everyday life and vibes to you as well! 

ldm-love how your DH thinks! What a special man.  Feel free to em if the pm continues to be frustrating. 

Finally, Cocoa sends some barks of love to all the fur babies who are having to endure the miserable cold and drifting snow. :doggie: Here's to fast trips outside and safe returns!


----------



## India

Snow, snow, snow here!  We've had about 6" and it's still coming down, but much less than before.  They cancelled schools last night before the first flake fell!  I actually LIKE the snow - fewer leaves for dogs to bring inside and it's pretty.  Dogs went out and came back in looking like snowmen, but it's just water - a towel and a warm basement (where I'm on the computer) and they fine.  They LOVE the snow and play in it!

I am SO angry.  I've been an ebay buyer now for over 16 years.  I go in spells buying - have bought several things in the past month.  About 2 weeks ago, I found an antique linen damask tablecloth in the size I wanted.  Both DD and I have VERY wide antique tables and we have one cloth between us that truly fits - I just use my trousseau cloth with a dinky drop.  This cloth was described as being in perfect condition - no wear, stains etc.  Dimensions were given.  I made an offer for the cloth and we agreed on a price - $135 plus nearly $15 shipping.  I asked her to send it to The Laundry in Wisconsin.  This is a specialty laundry owned now by E Braun, the luxury linen store with shops in NYC and Bev Hills.  They won't do your husband's shirts  - they specialize in fine linens and do a beautiful job.  I've used them for many years.  I like my cloths put on a roller with acid free tissue - when one unrolls it on the table, no lines or creases.  That's also the safest way to store a cloth - no stains or wear on fold lines.  Seller was reluctant to ship there - said she couldn't be responsible if they damaged the cloth.  This should have been my first clue, but dumb old trusting me didn't pick up on this.  I wanted to save the cost of  shipping it twice.  She sent it to them and they emailed me a week ago and said they had examined the cloth (they do this with EVERY cloth they receive, even if they laundered it a month ago), and that it was 2 inches less than the width described, had a stain and a worn place the size of an index finger (which they could repair).  I immediately forwarded this email to the seller and she denied that it was anything but perfect - "THEY" must have done something to her cloth.  I told her they had done nothing but unpack and examine.  We've gone back and forth for a week and I finally got her to change her ebay settings so I could send her the pictures they had sent me, showing the stain and wear.  She was SO sneaky - rather than giving me her address and telling me to return the cloth and she'd refund, she told me to take out a complaint and then she'd refund my money on receipt of the cloth.  So, I did so.  This AM, I woke up not just to snow, but an email from ebay finding in the SELLERS favor!  I called them and appealed and discovered that if an item is shipped to a 3rd party, they will not do anything as I did not "personally" see the damage.  I also cannot leave negative feedback for her - no wonder her feedback is 100%!  

I'm only telling you all this (okay, I'm also venting...) as it would be quite reasonable for someone buying an Hermes bag to just ask the seller to ship it directly to the Hermes spa for work.  If they do and it is not as described (perhaps not even authentic), ebay will do nothing - it's in their "terms" which no one reads.  

My next call is going to be to AmEx to see if they can do anything for me - paid using AmEx on PayPal.  I doubt they can, but this crook should NOT be able to get by with this.  GRRRR!!!!!

LDM, no PM from you.  I"m going to PM you my email address so we can correspond directly.


----------



## etoupebirkin

India, let me get this straight. The seller gets the item back and your money?!!! You would think that you would lose the shipping charges. But you'd get the original purchase price back.

There's also an ebay section to TPF. Maybe someone will be able to give you additional advice.


----------



## India

No, she did NOT get the item back - I have no shipping address for her.  She simply told ebay that it was shipped in perfect condition (a lie) and that The Laundry had done "something" to her cloth.  They believed her as it is ebay's policy not to intervene when a 3rd party received the mdse.  The Laundry has the cloth and will repair it, launder it and send it to me.  But I paid for a perfect cloth and didn't get one.  They lady at The Laundry was so nice and felt so badly about this (no fault of hers!) that they are not going to charge me for the repair.  I will post the info about ebay' policy in the appropriate forum.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Ebay is a minefield.  Though most transactions go smoothly, some go awry.

I sell on ebay. . I would never send the item to a third party. The third party can swap out the item or damage it. I only ship my items to the buyer.

I had a Russian scammer try to get around my shipping only to the US and Canada by insisting that I ship the item to a "relative" in the US who would then bring the item with them to Russia. I'm not born yesterday and I refunded the buyer immediately. There were other indications in her emails to me that she was setting me up for an item not as described scam. The buyer protested and I lost the protest, so I lost the $18 in ebay fees. I figured $18 was better than $180, plus $20 in shipping costs.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I did sell the item later for $250. So in the end I was OK. But I did get one bad feedback. I responded to the feedback that the buyer was a Russian scammer who tried to rob me. I have a great deal of good feedback on high dollar items.


----------



## nycmom

Hi everyone! I haven't been able to write much lately, sadly I am just not young and cool enough to be able to post on my phone, but I have been reading and sending vibes always.

Right now it is simply freeeeezing here, I hope everyone is keeping warm today! 

Reading about the various water softener and heater issues is quite ironic as I have spent much of the last week dealing with two separate leaks (one possibly caused by the softener hose or pipe or whatever its called) and twice no heat at my stepfathers condo. All seemingly unrelated, how crazy is that?!? Thankfully he is staying in his NYC apartment while we get the other ready to sell so he hasn't been inconvenienced but it has taken hours and hours and hours of my time to get it all repaired and also has delayed putting it on the market. I am hoping it is all okay now, but truthfully after last week I think I won't fully relax until the ink dries at the closing lol! And also thankfully he is moving to the senior community at the end of this month which will be very good for him, and quite a relief to me. 

biscuithello if you are reading! 

chaneljewel...that photo is both gorgeous and scary! I am not sure where you are but I feel so guilty, lately every time the forecast here is for a lot of snow it seems to miss us and all go to the MA area. 

ck21I just wanted to let you know I have been thinking about you, I am sorry your work situation has been challenging. I hope it improves soon! 

csshopperthose chocolates sound delicious, I am so glad you like them! 

etoupebirkinI also love fireworks, anytime and anywhere!

India...I am so sorry, that ebay experience sounds incredibly frustrating! I hope Amex can help you. They are usualy wonderful in these situations. I will be keeping my fingers crossed! 

LDM...oh my the siding, so funny, and the newspaper too! Funny and also so sweet. The thing is I haven't known you long but my guess is if anyone can crate something spectacular from siding it will be you! 

Mindi BI am so relieved your DH seems to be doing better. I am thinking about both of you! 

ouja boardwould you mind sharing how you add the cup of vinegar? I learned about that trick recently and have just been pouring it into the bottom before I start the dishwasher but I'm wondering if that's what I'm supposed to be doing?


----------



## csshopper

India-if the laundry still has the shipping box, isn't there a return address where she might be located? I understand eBay has its regs, but this is just wrong that you can't even leave Feedback as a warning to others. Wonder if she sent you a substitute cloth instead of what you ordered, knowing you would be stuck for it?


----------



## ouija board

Hermesaholic said:


> OMG  I remember when Oakton was mostly horse paddocks!  How sad...




That is sad, means there are a lot of horse farms gone. Congrats on your gorgeous blue box Birkin, by the way.  I stared at it for a long time on Sam's site, but I have no business buying another bag right now. Glad it went to a good home!

Mindi, our water is quite hard here, so I'm soaking the faucets and shower heads in vinegar every few months. 

LDM, another interesting and thoughtful gift from DH! At least he did end up getting you the red Jeep. He's a keeper, but I think you figured that out already 

Nycmom, I do exactly as you do, pour the vinegar in the bottom of the dishwasher. I used to put a mug full of vinegar in the bottom rack, but then I wasn't sure how much vinegar actually went where it was supposed to go! Sorry to hear about your water heater and softener issues. Knock on wood, we've yet to have problems so far, but in our previous house, we had a few unexpected cold showers due to a faulty water heater. Not fun!


----------



## India

etoupebirkin said:


> I did sell the item later for $250. So in the end I was OK. But I did get one bad feedback. I responded to the feedback that the buyer was a Russian scammer who tried to rob me. I have a great deal of good feedback on high dollar items.


Would you ship to Hermes for spa or would you not trust them?


----------



## chaneljewel

That's just wrong India about ebay.  The lady is dishonest and should be put out of business.  I'm sorry this happened to you.  
Nycmom, I hope this start improving for you.  I know that it can be so tiring and stressful.


----------



## etoupebirkin

India said:


> Would you ship to Hermes for spa or would you not trust them?



Though I believe Hermes spa is reputable, my view is that the transaction is between me and the buyer--and needs to be sent to the buyer only. Sending an item to a  third party adds an element of risk that I'm not comfortable with. I am not going risk a 4 or 5 digit transaction because of it. 

I've come to this view because of the transaction that went bad. It was such a pain in the neck and stressful. More than an $180 sale should have been. I can only imagine if it had been a high dollar item.

BTW, most of the time, people I meet on ebay are lovely. For example, CSS came to TPF because she was contemplating buying my eBay listing for a SO Kelly. She didn't buy the bag. But I told her about the forum--and Chat. I could not have asked for a kinder person to meet.


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> Though I believe Hermes spa is reputable, my view is that the transaction is between me and the buyer--and needs to be sent to the buyer only. Sending an item to a  third party adds an element of risk that I'm not comfortable with. I am not going risk a 4 or 5 digit transaction because of it.
> 
> I've come to this view because of the transaction that went bad. It was such a pain in the neck and stressful. More than an $180 sale should have been. I can only imagine if it had been a high dollar item.
> 
> BTW, most of the time, people I meet on ebay are lovely. For example, CSS came to TPF because she was contemplating buying my eBay listing for a SO Kelly. She didn't buy the bag. But I told her about the forum--and Chat. I could not have asked for a kinder person to meet.



eb- I treasure this very special group of ladies and eternally thank you for the referral to Chat. YOU are one eBay seller I would trust with thousands, so professional and helpful and gracious!


----------



## tesi

a quick check in..have been busy with stepson and his girlfriend who came to visit for the long weekend.  i had a hunch there might have been a proposal for valentine's day but i was wrong.
they are sweet and so happy though.  we had a lovely time together, but unfortunately they had a flight cancelled and we rebooked to another airport and amtrak.  we are hoping against hope they get back safelyalways something.

mindi-  hope the dh is on the mend!
warm vibes to all- when will this all be over??
and a belated valentines day to all my sweeties! xo


----------



## ck21

Peeps!!

The cold weather is headed this way.  Not looking forward to it!

Fun weekend--a trip to the mall of America and Hot Cars didn't run away!  

Work is marginally better, not so much because the situation changed, but I think my mindset has.  Still contemplating what I want my future to be.  If only I had a crystal ball!!

India-so sorry about your eBay experience.  It's so disappointing to come across the rare dishonest person.

Hugs and warm vibes to all!!


----------



## Mindi B

All our Southern US Peeps, be veeeerrrrryyy careful in the current weather.
DH walking like an elderly man, but doing well, considering.
Just found out that hot flashes may persist for as much as fourteen (yes, that's 1-4) years.
Shoot me.


----------



## ck21

14 years is a long time.  

Just booked our Disney trip for February 2016!  Hoping to run the Princess half marathon!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, I'm right there with you, in year 1 of 14! I can only buy winter cardigans instead of sweaters. That way I can flash  I'm going H A T E summer.

Snow Day here in DC. But I brought work home with me. It beckons.


----------



## India

I just lost a LONG post.  Dang it!  

Short version is that we got 7-9 inches of snow, enough to paralyze the city and call off school for 2 days, and it's to get down to 5 below tonight and 8 below tomorrow night.  Probably school delays if not cancelled.  We don't handle snow and cold here even though we're most definitely NOT in the deep south!

Mindi, glad that DH is improving.  These things are SO scary and painful when they happen, but do tend to be self-limiting, which is at least a bit reassuring.  

Need SIL to get over and shovel the end of my driveway, where the snow plow left a huge wall of snow.  He's not answering his phone or text messages.  Grrrr....


----------



## India

I've killed Chat...


----------



## MadMadCat

India said:


> I've killed Chat...


----------



## ck21

India--so sorry about the snow and cold.  I feel your pain!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Feeling the pain too. Brrrrrrrrr 

I wonder if there's a snowman or icicle smiley.


----------



## biscuit1

etoupebirkin said:


> Feeling the pain too. Brrrrrrrrr
> 
> I wonder if there's a snowman or icicle smiley.



I wonder if Hell is freezing over.....


----------



## ouija board

I'd love to send my weather to you guys! It's not exactly warm, but it's balmy compared to some parts of the country. Now, I did receive two air beds that I'd ordered last week, so if anyone has just about had it up to here with the cold weather and can dig your way out of the driveway (and find a plane that's not grounded)come on over!


----------



## tesi

chat cannot be killed-  we are a hearty bunch!!
sending warm hugs out from here-


----------



## Mindi B

I am a bit loopy, since I haven't really slept through the night since Friday when DH's back went out.  He leaves this afternoon for his business trip, one day late.  Still stiff (I awoke to hear _sotto voce_ swearing last night as he changed position), but moving.  He will be using one of my carry-on "spinners" for luggage, rather than his usual overloaded hand-carried bag, and bringing his cane (a leftover from a broken ankle many years ago).  Those are the best precautions I can think of.  Of course he'll bring meds.  Won't TAKE 'em, but will bring them.
Good thoughts for him, and for me as I try to fly out of the East Coast tomorrow am (during ANOTHER winter blast) would be appreciated.
Loopy, loopy, loopy.


----------



## ouija board

Sending DH vibes for a painless flight (as painless as a flight can be with a bad back)! Get some sleep, Mindi!!


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> I am a bit loopy, since I haven't really slept through the night since Friday when DH's back went out.  He leaves this afternoon for his business trip, one day late.  Still stiff (I awoke to hear _sotto voce_ swearing last night as he changed position), but moving.  He will be using one of my carry-on "spinners" for luggage, rather than his usual overloaded hand-carried bag, and bringing his cane (a leftover from a broken ankle many years ago).  Those are the best precautions I can think of.  Of course he'll bring meds.  Won't TAKE 'em, but will bring them.
> Good thoughts for him, and for me as I try to fly out of the East Coast tomorrow am (during ANOTHER winter blast) would be appreciated.
> Loopy, loopy, loopy.



Mindi- "loopy"? I think you are amazing to be functioning on any level. First the Parents, then DH's debilitating back issues, snow and weather miseries piled (literally) on top of that, preparations to be able to leave Olive and Hen Hen while you're away, lack of sleep throughout, continued concern over DH and travel. Anxiety on top of anxiety. So multi level vibes for DH, you, travel conditions, weather and for some respite/fun when you reach your destination.


----------



## India

What she said!  Take care, Mindi!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, guys.  Just dropped off O and H.  HenHen has a yeasty ear, so also had to leave ear drops, and the kennel was so chaotic (front desk said it's their busiest week of the year; who knew?) that I felt like The Worst Dog-Mom Ever leaving them there.  Olive has been going to them all her life, so it's not like they haven't proven themselves, but man, it was a zoo.  
DH is off shortly.  I have been nagging him non-stop to be CAREFUL and ASK FOR HELP when he needs it.  Just talked to DM, and she is depressed, and said, "Your dad and I are just very old."  Sigh.  I know intellectually that I can't fix everything for everyone, but I'm NOT OKAY WITH THAT.


----------



## India

Mindi, they'll be fine.  It's winter break in Darien so I imagine it is the same in other nearby towns, thus the overload of pets - their owners are all in lovely, warm places!

Your mother is right.  When we get old, the getting old part can't be fixed.  Have a good trip!


----------



## Mindi B

Of course, India!  I am sure you're right.  I am so out of the loop (no relation to loopiness) on school holidays.  And I guess just because a surfeit of dogs SOUNDS crazy, that doesn't mean it isn't under adequate control.  So I will try to relax.  Deeeeeeep breath.  Phew.  HenHen will probably love running around with the other pups.  He hasn't had nearly enough exercise this winter.


----------



## chaneljewel

I always feel terrible leaving my 'girls' too, mindi but I bet they actually enjoy the other dogs.  Like s camp.  I hope your Dh is some better and able to get around ok on his trip.  Back pain is just not good.

Freezing here too.   Almost the entire state school syrtem is shut down tomorrow and probably Friday too.  I don't remember such cold weather in February.    Tooooooooo cold!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Mindi B said:


> Of course, India!  I am sure you're right.  I am so out of the loop (no relation to loopiness) on school holidays.  And I guess just because a surfeit of dogs SOUNDS crazy, that doesn't mean it isn't under adequate control.  So I will try to relax.  Deeeeeeep breath.  Phew.  HenHen will probably love running around with the other pups.  He hasn't had nearly enough exercise this winter.



 and ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


You are doing the best you can, and you are doing damn well.  
In all of this worrying about MindiParents and Mr.Mindi and even the MindiPups - don't forget to take care of yourself!!!
You can't take care of anyone if you are exhausted and frazzled.


----------



## ck21

Have you ever checked out missingmoney.com?  We had $!  Still don't know how much, but the check will be here in a few weeks.  Yippee!!  

Warm vibes from my frosty corner of the world!!


----------



## nycmom

Thank you so much ouija board and chaneljewel!

Mindi sending vibes for all of it...DHs back, a fun time for the dogs (I like the idea of thinking of it as camp), your travel, your parents, and of course more sleep!!!


----------



## India

Heck, no money coming MY way!  I had heard of this web site before but hadn't checked in some time.  Boo hoo!

VERY cold here today - it was 4° when I took the dogs to the groomer this AM.  First time I've been dressed since Sun or out of the house since Sat!  Went to the gym - sloth has done me no good at all!  No school again today (4th day in a row) so no pulmonary rehab.  I would not be surprised if they call it off again tomorrow  as it's to be still colder in the AM.  Sat, it's to warm up and rain - that will be an unholy mess and all the snow will turn to ice when it gets cold at night.  Next week is to be cold again, but not as cold as this week has been.  The wind truly is brutal but if covered up, it's not that bad - reminds me of my 10 winters in Maine where it was rarely above 10° everyday and got below zero every night.  Somehow, civiliztion as we now it continued to exist.  KY just doesn't do winter very well.  At least it's bright and sunny today - I'll always take sunshine!!


----------



## bjostone

if anyone wants to come to So Ca (Santa Monica) i have a little guest house that is self contained.   you will not have to be exposed to any of the daily insanity that pervades.

hope you all are well and that no terrible things have or are happening.   sorry I have been MIA for so long, just so much.

The invite is open, and I will even heat the pool!
miss you all
love
me


----------



## csshopper

bjostone said:


> if anyone wants to come to So Ca (Santa Monica) i have a little guest house that is self contained.   you will not have to be exposed to any of the daily insanity that pervades.
> 
> hope you all are well and that no terrible things have or are happening.   sorry I have been MIA for so long, just so much.
> 
> The invite is open, and I will even heat the pool!
> miss you all
> love
> me


 
Bonnie-  come back, have wondered often how you are doing, "life" can intrude on things like keeping up an Internet connection, but have missed you.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

bjostone said:


> if anyone wants to come to So Ca (Santa Monica) i have a little guest house that is self contained.   you will not have to be exposed to any of the daily insanity that pervades.
> 
> hope you all are well and that no terrible things have or are happening.   sorry I have been MIA for so long, just so much.
> 
> The invite is open, and I will even heat the pool!
> miss you all
> love
> me



*Bonnie!!!!!  It's so good to "see" you!*


----------



## tesi

bonnie boo!!!!  hello honey, we missed you SOOOOO much!!

kisses, kisses.
stay safe traveling mindi-loo-who.  i'm feeling peckish, or suess-ish i suppose.


----------



## India

Bonnie, welcome back!  We've all been worried about you and I'm SO glad you're back with us!


----------



## chaneljewel

Hi Bonnie.  It's so good to hear from you!

Safe travels mindi!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Bonnie!!! I hope you are well. Nice to see you in Chat. You were missed!!!

((((((((((Hugs))))))))))


----------



## ck21

Bonnie!!!!


----------



## gail13

Hello I am new to the orange side here on TPF.  I want to know how I am supposed to decide on a Birkin color.    I thought I would do black but it seems that most ladies pick a fun beautiful color.  What did most of you do for your first Birkin.....?


----------



## Miss Al

Hi everyone. I would like to get a Karo pouch. Does Hermes still make them as I've never seen one at the stores. Any info on this is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## etoupebirkin

gail, Only you should decide what color birkin you buy. Some questions to ask yourself:
What color will go with my wardrobe best? 
What's my favorite color? for a bag 
Am I going to buy from a boutique or reseller? 

The boutique is going to offer you what they're going to offer you, then you've got to make the decision of whether or not to buy it. Resellers you have more choice, but there's an element of risk as well as additional cost. And if you go the resellers route, get it authenticated on the forum or through a service like Bababei's.

Miss Al, I have not seen a Karo pouch in a while either. But I have not been looking. 

Good luck to both of you ladies.

Happy Friday!!!!
I'm getting ready to host a dinner party for DH's law school buddies on Saturday. 

Here's the menu:

Appetizers:
Cheese and Crackers (I'm going to make some home made crackers)
Crab Cakes (DH making these)

Dinner: 
Provencal Beef Stew
Polenta
Steamed Green Beans with Almonds
Arugala Salad
French Bread

Dessert (From this fabulous French Bakery)
Pear Tart
Apricot Tart
Chocolate truffles (my Mom's recipe)

Wine:
Black Cat Syrah
Cakebread Sauvignon Blanc


----------



## ouija board

I'm on the next plane to EB's place!! Even if I only make it for dessert, I'll be a happy camper! It all sounds fantastic, EB, and I know you'll throw a great party as always. 

Hope Mindi had smooth and u delayed travels. Vibes for your dear parents!

Gail, black is a safe and versatile color for any bag. If you're used to carrying bright colors, then go for a fun color. Hermes makes great colors. 

Miss Al, I haven't seen a Karo in stores recently, but I mostly shop by phone, so it's worth asking your SA to do a search.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Happy Friday!

BONNIE!!!!! Hi sweet girl, we have missed you!! I hope you received my PM's 

EB, I am crashing your party for the salad, truffles and my favorite Cakebread wine! I love reading your menu, simply yummy!!

Mindi huge vibes to you, your DH and your folks. You have a lot on your plate right now, I don't blame you for feeling loopy.

CSS, you melted my heart, thank you, thank you. My PM to you isn't showing up 
Your letterpress card is beyond adorable. I shared it with DH and he said "someone knows you very well!". So true. This was a tough week and your thoughtfulness meant the world to me xoxo

Tesi, I hope your step son and girl friend were able to make it back to their home safe and sound. Maybe there will be an Easter engagement??

India, your weather sounds brutal! I would also be staying inside if I were you. 
I read all of these posts about weather, see the snow covered photos like Chanel's beautiful picture and feel so worried for all of you. This winter has been awful for most. As Bonnie said, we have room here in CA. Maybe a weekend retreat??

Biscuit, you are the sweetest. I also sent you a PM but it is also MIA  for some reason
Lucky felt like a king when your package arrived! To top it off, it was his birthday!! I can not thank you enough for you thoughtfulness. I will be posting a picture...xoxo

OB should I pick you up and we can go together to crash EB's dinner??

I really dislike it when "life" gets in the way of doing things that I adore, for instance coming here!
It has been a hectic week for far too many reasons! We had another caregiver quit, my MIL can be very difficult. It breaks my heart to see how Alzheimer's affects they ones we love in such horrible ways.
I finally found a new gal after braving a few days of doing it myself while interviewing. It sure takes tough skin. DH was out of town this week, needless to say I was very jealous! 
I finally had a break yesterday and was able to take DD and Braxton to Neiman's for lunch and the launching of the new Jo Malone fragrances. We had a wonderful time and did a little fun shopping while there. The sales gals were all over the top with Braxton. When we left, he had more bags of goodies than both of us combined, I love that store.
A little update on my dad...He is taking a long time to recover. His cough lingers, the doctors said it may take a few weeks for him to bounce back, but not all the way. He has been through so much, he is one tough cookie.
I am finally home for the day and plan on finally cleaning my messy bedroom after five days of neglect.

Hugs to all, I need to properly catch up!


----------



## pug*shoes

Thank you all for the nice words!  Hope everyone is staying warm in this weather, and safe on the roads 

Mindi!!!!!  hope your DH is feeling better, I always feel awful leaving the puglets but I know they love it there since sometimes the stinkers don't want to come home. 

Tesi, puglets are fantastic, but the fur from the fawns! Lil guys spread puglet fairy dust wherever they go  

EB, I'm coming over for dinner, that sounds amazing 

Chanel, puglets send wiggles to your lil guys

OB, I pulled the trigger, but I went against my cardinal rule and bought from the bay instead of a seller I knew.... I'm regretting it since it's been a PITA (hasn't even shipped!  and I paid over a week ago  ) oh well....

CK, sending you good job wishes. I was in that spot until last December and I took a jump to a new area. For my sanity I had to, and I'm so glad I did. Hope work gets better


----------



## pug*shoes

LDM, swing on up the coast and I'll carpool across the US with you to crash EB's dinner


----------



## gail13

Thanks ladies...there are way too many beautiful colors.  All the more reason to try to build a collection.  But as for the first, I guess I'll have to see what's out there.

EB-wonderful sounding menu, enjoy!


----------



## Luckydogmom

pug*shoes said:


> LDM, swing on up the coast and I'll carpool across the US with you to crash EB's dinner



I'll pack a little road trip picnic for us! Yea!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> Peeps!!
> 
> The cold weather is headed this way.  Not looking forward to it!
> 
> Fun weekend--a trip to the mall of America and Hot Cars didn't run away!
> 
> Work is marginally better, not so much because the situation changed, but I think my mindset has.  Still contemplating what I want my future to be.  If only I had a crystal ball!!
> 
> India-so sorry about your eBay experience.  It's so disappointing to come across the rare dishonest person.
> 
> Hugs and warm vibes to all!!



CK, I am send you some more "mom" vibes. If its worth anything, I am still trying to figure out what I want for my future also. It's a constant battle of want to/ have to/would love to. XOXO


----------



## csshopper

eb- I would trudge through snow drifts for that menu! Provencal stew simmering, can smell it now and the desserts....oh, my, worth the extra work out time needed to dispense with the calories. Lucky guests: great food, wine and company!

ldm-save space in the back seat for me please if you head east? Wouldn't we all have fun in that carpool?  Having seen his pictures I can just imagine Braxton turning those fabulous eyes on the NM staff and seeing them melt.  Irresistible.

gail, when I first walked through the Orange door, very late in life unfortunately, I was interested in more casual style bags like the Evelyne and didn't think I wanted a B or a K........then I got exposed to the full beauty of all of Hermes and now have a keen desire for a B. Meanwhile the lure of scarves, slg's,  jewelry,  additional bags, took over and there are more orange boxes in the closet than I ever anticipated.......Be prepared and enjoy the journey.


----------



## Mindi B

Sending health vibes to all, indiscriminately--If you and yours don't need 'em right now, they keep very well in the freezer in one of those zip-loc bags.
DH is doing well, but I am not just loopy, I have lost my mind.  In all my travels I have never forgotten my medications or basic toiletries--never!--but I did this time.  I could not BELIEVE it when I unpacked.  My meds were all laid out and fell off their perch (side of bathtub) and I never missed 'em--only figured out how they went AWOL when I mentally retraced my steps pre-departure.  Sigh.  Well, most of the stuff can either be skipped (no life-sustaining meds, at least not over the course of a long weekend) or replaced here.  Still, I am SERIOUSLY questioning my sanity.
Golly, it's cold back home; hope the house is okay.  It is funny to watch New Yorkers marvel at the temps, though.  I'm used to Minnesotans, who more or less take it for granted--I mean, they NOTICE, but carry on regardless.


----------



## India

Mindi, I did that once many years ago, but mine were needed  everyday.  I had probably been on the road for home for 2 hrs (from Maine) when I suddenly realized I had left the bag in the bathroom.  Stopped and found a pay phone (pre cell phone days for me), called DH, and waited while he drove the bag to me.  Felt SO stupid!!!  Now, it's the first thing I pack.

When DD was making her debut in St Louis, we had bought DS tails/white tie - he's very hard to fit in rental formal wear.  Water polo players have huge chests, and small waists.  When my DH packed the car, I was not there - had a quick errand to run.  We got to St Louis to the hotel and my DS's hanging bag with his tails was not anywhere to be found - DH had left it on the closet door.  My DS was near tears.  I called a formalwear rental store I remembered from when we lived there and amazingly, there were able to accommodate him.  With about 1000 men in white tie and tails, rentals are often scarce but most men do own their own.  They quickly altered them to fit him, and he was good to go.  Don't know if he's ever worn those formal clothes or not! - LONG time ago.

DD just decided to fly to Detroit to see DS play squash so I'm on kitty duty.  Weather over the weekend is to be "wintry mix" on top of the snow we have and going back and forth twice daily is asking a LOT of me.  DD owes me big time!


----------



## ouija board

Road trip and party at EB's place tonight!  I know the party will be a huge success, with or without us party crashers.

Pugsy, how annoying that the bag hasn't shipped yet! Hopefully the bag is worth all the hassle!

LDM, you've had a tough week! A day out with Braxton is just what the doctor ordered. Vibes for your dad's continued recovery. 

Mindi, how frustrating! Thank goodness none of the meds are absolutely necessary. I once went on a trip and forgot to pack underwear. Talk about a late night run to Target!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi I am so sorry! What a royal pain. Glad to hear there wasn't anything too terribly important missing. How are your folks doing? I imagine they are thrilled to have you there!

India, what a story! You were lucky to be able to find a tux on such sort notice!

I have probably mentioned here before, DH left my suitcase at my parent's home when we left for our honeymoon! He grabbed one bag but left the other behind that had a dress draped over it.
The bag with shoes and nighties made it...no clothes at all! I called my mom in tears when we arrived. She laughed and laughed and said "I am sure_____ won't mind if you don't have any clothes". Ugh...mothers!

I am still road trip ready!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ouija board said:


> Road trip and party at EB's place tonight!  I know the party will be a huge success, with or without us party crashers.
> 
> Pugsy, how annoying that the bag hasn't shipped yet! Hopefully the bag is worth all the hassle!
> 
> LDM, you've had a tough week! A day out with Braxton is just what the doctor ordered. Vibes for your dad's continued recovery.
> 
> Mindi, how frustrating! Thank goodness none of the meds are absolutely necessary. I once went on a trip and forgot to pack underwear. Talk about a late night run to Target!!



Thank you OB! My funny dad came over three times today. I think he is trying to prove that he is ok.
I hope I am as strong as he is when I reach his age.


----------



## chaneljewel

Luckydogmom said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> BONNIE!!!!! Hi sweet girl, we have missed you!! I hope you received my PM's
> 
> EB, I am crashing your party for the salad, truffles and my favorite Cakebread wine! I love reading your menu, simply yummy!!
> 
> Mindi huge vibes to you, your DH and your folks. You have a lot on your plate right now, I don't blame you for feeling loopy.
> 
> CSS, you melted my heart, thank you, thank you. My PM to you isn't showing up
> Your letterpress card is beyond adorable. I shared it with DH and he said "someone knows you very well!". So true. This was a tough week and your thoughtfulness meant the world to me xoxo
> 
> Tesi, I hope your step son and girl friend were able to make it back to their home safe and sound. Maybe there will be an Easter engagement??
> 
> India, your weather sounds brutal! I would also be staying inside if I were you.
> I read all of these posts about weather, see the snow covered photos like Chanel's beautiful picture and feel so worried for all of you. This winter has been awful for most. As Bonnie said, we have room here in CA. Maybe a weekend retreat??
> 
> Biscuit, you are the sweetest. I also sent you a PM but it is also MIA  for some reason
> Lucky felt like a king when your package arrived! To top it off, it was his birthday!! I can not thank you enough for you thoughtfulness. I will be posting a picture...xoxo
> 
> OB should I pick you up and we can go together to crash EB's dinner??
> 
> I really dislike it when "life" gets in the way of doing things that I adore, for instance coming here!
> It has been a hectic week for far too many reasons! We had another caregiver quit, my MIL can be very difficult. It breaks my heart to see how Alzheimer's affects they ones we love in such horrible ways.
> I finally found a new gal after braving a few days of doing it myself while interviewing. It sure takes tough skin. DH was out of town this week, needless to say I was very jealous!
> I finally had a break yesterday and was able to take DD and Braxton to Neiman's for lunch and the launching of the new Jo Malone fragrances. We had a wonderful time and did a little fun shopping while there. The sales gals were all over the top with Braxton. When we left, he had more bags of goodies than both of us combined, I love that store.
> A little update on my dad...He is taking a long time to recover. His cough lingers, the doctors said it may take a few weeks for him to bounce back, but not all the way. He has been through so much, he is one tough cookie.
> I am finally home for the day and plan on finally cleaning my messy bedroom after five days of neglect.
> 
> Hugs to all, I need to properly catch up!


I'm on the road for EB's dinner too!   Sounds yummy!  The weather will probably stop me though EB!

LDM, glad you got some relief from everything.   Taking care of parents and everyone else is exhausting.  Take care of yourself!  

I think it would be so nice if all of us lived close to each other and could socialize.  I just know that we'd have a wonderful time!  And to just help each other out during the 'down' times.


----------



## Luckydogmom

I agree Chanel, wouldn't it be nice if we had a fun block of homes?!
I do hope you weather is getting a bit better, is it still freezing?


----------



## ck21

Hello!!  It's fun catching up while standing in a dark kitchen late on Friday night.  Hot Cars is sound asleep....

Joining the crew going to EB's for dinner!!

Still thinking about job stuff--not sure what I want or even what my choices are.  I change my mind every other day!  

Sending love out to each of you!!


----------



## India

Nasty, nasty weather here.  Snow and sleet now, which is to turn into freezing rain tomorrow, followed by plain ole rain, followed by freezing temps.  DD's kitties are going to be on their own tomorrow.  I left lots of food and water and they can't go outside in this stuff and I'm not, either!  Of course no pul rehab yet again tomorrow...


----------



## csshopper

India said:


> Nasty, nasty weather here.  Snow and sleet now, which is to turn into freezing rain tomorrow, followed by plain ole rain, followed by freezing temps.  DD's kitties are going to be on their own tomorrow.  I left lots of food and water and they can't go outside in this stuff and I'm not, either!  Of course no pul rehab yet again tomorrow...



India- so glad you posted, to know you are OK. It sounds so treacherous with all the ice and we were shocked to hear about your l
                                                                      o
                                                                         w
temperatures. Sending vibes of support that you may soon be safely able to get to rehab.


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> Hello!!  It's fun catching up while standing in a dark kitchen late on Friday night.  Hot Cars is sound asleep....
> 
> Joining the crew going to EB's for dinner!!
> 
> Still thinking about job stuff--not sure what I want or even what my choices are.  I change my mind every other day!
> 
> Sending love out to each of you!!



If you happened to be eating while standing in the dark in the kitchen, the calories will not count because you couldn't see them.........if only! 

Any snowmen in your yard, or is it too cold to be out there?


----------



## ouija board

csshopper said:


> If you happened to be eating while standing in the dark in the kitchen, the calories will not count because you couldn't see them.........if only!
> 
> 
> 
> Any snowmen in your yard, or is it too cold to be out there?




Haha! I'll start doing all my eating at night. Late at night, after I've taken out my contact lenses. 

EB, how was the party? I'm still drooling over your menu.

Pugsy, I hope that bag gets on the road to you soon! I have a hard time getting up the courage to buy from an unknown seller, but I've had to pass on some lovely bags because of that. 

LDM, your day with Braxton sounds like just what the doctor ordered! What a tough few weeks you've had. I'm so glad your dad is on the mend.

India, stay inside where it's warm and dry! The kitties will be just fine for a couple of days with a mound of food in their bowl.


----------



## pug*shoes

Ok now I want to go on a road trip with you all :shame:

Can I bring crunchy cheetos? I promise not to get cheese fingers on the leather..... 

OB, I'm a bit frustrated.... I sent her a note asking kindly to check if the tracking number she provided me was correct. Well, I guess it's what I get for being a greedy puglet and going against my rule of buying from sellers I know


----------



## Mindi B

pug*shoes, I'm so sorry about your current eBay situation.  As a control freak, I find these sorts of dilemmas verrrrrrrrry frustrating, so I can imagine your feelings.  I hope the dang purchase shows itself soon.  
All going better in SF for Ms. and Mr. Mindi. At least within the last 24 hours I haven't discovered anything else I forgot to pack!  I seem to have enough clean underwear. . . .


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> pug*shoes, I'm so sorry about your current eBay situation.  As a control freak, I find these sorts of dilemmas verrrrrrrrry frustrating, so I can imagine your feelings.  I hope the dang purchase shows itself soon.
> All going better in SF for Ms. and Mr. Mindi. At least within the last 24 hours I haven't discovered anything else I forgot to pack!  I seem to have enough clean underwear. . . .



How is Mr.Mindi's back ?


----------



## ck21

csshopper said:


> If you happened to be eating while standing in the dark in the kitchen, the calories will not count because you couldn't see them.........if only!
> 
> 
> 
> Any snowmen in your yard, or is it too cold to be out there?




Surprisingly, our weather here is not bad.  Not enough snow for a snowman, sunny and temps in the mid 20's.  Nice for here!  

Just wrapped up a study session with my students, now thinking of taking hot cars to his first movie!!


----------



## ouija board

Pugsy, ugh, how frustrating to be eagerly awaiting a new bag, then find out it hasn't even shipped! Sending bag vibes your way. I'm eying a bag on a site that I've never shopped with, debating whether I really want THAT bag enough to buy from an unfamiliar seller or whether I'm just running out of patience for the perfect bag to show up on the right reseller's site. Crunchy Cheetos..I'm sitting next to you!! I'll bring the Girl Scout Thin Mints. 

Ck, enjoy your day with Hot Cars! 

Mindi, glad things are going ok and that you have plenty of underwear! How does DM feel?


----------



## India

Instead of 8" of snow outside, we now have 8 inches of icy slush, which will freeze solid tonight and will take a pick-ax or the spring thaw to get rid of.  DD's driveway (which DSIL had shoveled clear before leaving on Thurs) how has 3 inches of the icy slush.  Unless the temp gets above freezing tomorrow, I'll never get down that driveway or be able to get out of the car - don't have any figure skates!  Kitties will have to wait for their family's return tomorrow - they'll survive even if a bit miffed (as cats are wont to be if they don't get their way!).  

I have hired a next door neighbor boy (age 17) to shovel my back steps, a path for the dogs, the turn-around area of my driveway, and tire tracks up the driveway (a hill).  He appears to be not very good or fast at doing this and it's going to soon be dark.  Oh well...

I am SO OVER winter!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Well my dinner is postponed til tomorrow. The weather and roads here in DC are awful. This area does not do well with snow.

Went to the hockey game today with the Halzan. The Caps won, so she's still a lucky charm. But it took me 3+ hours to get in and out of the city. People don't know how to drive in snow.

I hope everyone's staying warm.


----------



## Mindi B

Mr. Mindi's back is doing okay, biscuit, thank you.  Still sore and a bit stiff if he sits too long, but certainly on the mend.  Had chips and guac for lunch today, but then walked six miles, including over the Golden Gate Bridge, so that, I hope, compensates for the chips a bit.  NOT looking forward to coming back to the East Coast weather, but I do miss the dogs, so. . . no choice.  Coming in later on Monday, when I hope the roads will be passable.  We shall see.  
Hunker, East Coast Peeps!


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Mr. Mindi's back is doing okay, biscuit, thank you.  Still sore and a bit stiff if he sits too long, but certainly on the mend.  Had chips and guac for lunch today, but then walked six miles, including over the Golden Gate Bridge, so that, I hope, compensates for the chips a bit.  NOT looking forward to coming back to the East Coast weather, but I do miss the dogs, so. . . no choice.  Coming in later on Monday, when I hope the roads will be passable.  We shall see.
> Hunker, East Coast Peeps!



As the saying goes, "you go girl"  6 miles in the City is impressive, and depending on the street can be an aerobic climb. Think you probably left chips and guac in the dust. Something yummy for dinner? 

Glad to read your DH is doing better.  Vibes for a smooth flight home.

Did you see where Embarrass, MN had one of the lowest temps in the country the other day? -43!!!!!  Can hardly comprehend how that must feel.


----------



## ck21

CSS--I don't know that I've ever felt -43, but I've probably felt -23.  My thoughts on temps that cold are that once it's below zero, it's all sort of the same.  Too cold to be out for any time at all, so you almost don't feel the difference (not to downplay -43  ).  I imagine it's a bit like 105 vs. 115.  Not that I'd know...  

We went out for dinner tonight (even had chips and guac!   ) and came home to a sick Bailey.  Poor thing got in to a bowl of candy today, including a bit of chocolate.  I'm confident it's not the chocolate making her sick (6-8 hershey kisses isn't that much for a dog her size), but eating them in the wrapper seems to have wreaked havoc on her stomach.  Good thing our basement is unfinished, and I can throw the rugs in the wash!  Ish.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, poor little Bailey (well, big Bailey)!  But better out than in.  And I agree, ck--at a certain point of frigid, it's just "dang cold," and the extra negative digits don't register.
My feetz are pulp.  For some reason, the skin on my feet has no resistance to friction, and despite every precaution I can take, it's blister-city.  Would Hermes tan them for me?


----------



## Luckydogmom

Happy Sunday! 
Mindi I don't know why I thought you with with you parents, so happy you are in SF! funny tidbit, I was also to have been in SF these past few days but had a change of plans because of DH's parents' situation. Oh what fun it would have been to join you on that walk! Hope you have having a great time in my favorite CA city. Don't forget breakfast at Sears! Sending good vibes to you DH???

CK, Bailey get well vibes are on the way. I am so sorry  Wjat movie are you taking Hot Cars  to?
How exciting for you both! I still remember Kirby's first movie, I think I was more excited for him than he was, he was a bit afraid of the dark. However, after the movie he loved it! Have a blast!

EB, I am sorry your dinner was postponed but that's good news for all of us on our road trip to your home...crunchy Cheetos and all! We promise not to be a bother, we can hang out in your girl cave with some of that Cakebread and truffles!

CSS, -43??I am embarrassed to say that I can't even imagine!!

India, you need to stay put and please do not risk going out in that weather. Oh my what a mess!
I am wondering if it will all be cleared up by Derby month? Is there someone who can run to the market for you if you need anything? Does the neighbor boy drive? Even if he is slow at helping just remember, he is helping! Safe, warm vibes for you!

We had a fun day yesterday in LA. Beverly Hill in the morning for a little meeting with our tailor who is visiting from Hong Kong. He made us some wonderful pieces when we were there a year and a half ago.
I ordered a few shirt style dresses. I love this look with Adair of flats or cowboy boots. I wish I had taken pics of the fabric I selected, now I can't even remember, I am old. Blue, white, pink and green stripes and checks, fun fabrics.
We then stopped by our favorite place, the flower mart. A little springtime felt wonderful! I wish I could send the fragrance of the flower mart in this post, there isn't anything like the smell of all of those flowers in that building, unforgettable!

Warm safe vibes to all...


----------



## Luckydogmom

ouija board said:


> Pugsy, ugh, how frustrating to be eagerly awaiting a new bag, then find out it hasn't even shipped! Sending bag vibes your way. I'm eying a bag on a site that I've never shopped with, debating whether I really want THAT bag enough to buy from an unfamiliar seller or whether I'm just running out of patience for the perfect bag to show up on the right reseller's site. Crunchy Cheetos..I'm sitting next to you!! I'll bring the Girl Scout Thin Mints.
> 
> Ck, enjoy your day with Hot Cars!
> 
> Mindi, glad things are going ok and that you have plenty of underwear! How does DM feel?



Oh good, I have been craving Thin Mints!! We bought three boxes and Kirby took them back to school.
I think we better stop for guacamole and chips also, I suddenly have a craving for some!


----------



## ck21

Good morning!  Bailey is feeling much better this morning thanks to the chat vibes!  I would like to think she has learned her lesson and won't counter surf again, but I doubt it.

I'm watching the video from the finish line of the disney half marathon.  Wish I was there, but excited to do it next year!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> Good morning!  Bailey is feeling much better this morning thanks to the chat vibes!  I would like to think she has learned her lesson and won't counter surf again, but I doubt it.
> 
> I'm watching the video from the finish line of the disney half marathon.  Wish I was there, but excited to do it next year!



Great news CK! I hope Bailey continues to feel much better!

There is a CA Disney marathon also....just saying...room available...after race TLC...


----------



## tesi

ck-  happy the pesky canine is doing better-funny our grand-doggie is also bailey.  she is a terror, and completely untrained.  i always think of you when i complain about cold.  i don't know cold- and i avoid it at all costs.  i run away if given the chance.

mindi- your little getaway sounds wonderful.  i am completely embarrassed to admit i have not been to the west coast.  wyoming if the furthest west i have been.  i know we will venture more once dh dials back the work situation.  he has been working nonstop. (he is on a work call as i type and its sunday am)  he's stressed but trying to devise a long-term exit strategy.  he's not 40 as he likes to say..i want him to retire someday.  i'm hopeful.  

ldm- the clothing patterns sound gorgeous!  i love color and pattern.  i find that once you find a shape that works you need to stick with it.  i should learn from you and do the same. i'm all over the place fashion-wise, anything from rocker chic to preppy country club chic.  depends on the event i suppose.  continued vibes for dad.  

india-  please stay safe and inside if you can.  this ice is a disaster.  so many injuries from falls. 
we need spring asap!

eb-  your party sounds lovely, just lovely.  and yummy.  i am contemplating taking some cooking classes as i am not terribly creative in that department.  the local sur la table hosts some.  maybe people can chime in with suggestions..

i did really enjoy the jessica seinfeld cookbook ck- it provides some simple and easy meals. 
i don't like fussing much in the kitchen, and we are not particular.  

hugs to all..stay warm and well.  dh's flight for work today has been delayed 7 hours. hopefully it actually happens.  will see.

xo


----------



## Mindi B

css, last night's dinner was AWESOME.  A tiny (maybe 70 seat) Italian restaurant called "Chiaroscuro" with the most amazing food.  I had an appetizer of "broccoli flan" on a perfect fried polenta cake (crispy on the outside, creamy on the inside) with little perfect rondelles of pancetta beside it and a berry-based compote beneath.  Salty-sweet YUM.  Lovely staff, too.  The young chef is from Rome originally.  It's just across the street from the TransAmerica building.  Oh, and really cool, spare design--poured concrete banquettes and a minimalist grey, black and white decor.  Obviously, I'm a fan.


----------



## India

Over in a few minutes to deal with kitties - DD has yet to let me know if they are allowed to go out - it is finally 33 - just above freezing.  Of course, this means everything is melting a bit, and tonight when it goes down to single digits, all that water will freeze.  Idiot boy next door did a pretty good job of shoveling, but even after my warning him explicitly that he must lift gate to get it to latch (snow under it), he left my gate open.  Thank God my dogs are not blotters and didn't go near open gate last night when I was letting them out in the dark!.  I was going to give him $30 more today for the rest of the job (got too dark to finish last night), but now it will be $20.  Grrrr....

Talked to DS yesterday - his 45th BDay.  I hated that he was completely alone. He's back to Switzerland on Mon and then to SF the next week, and Malaysia in March.  SO much travel, but at least he has a ton of FF miles.  He asked for sheets for his Bday - how exciting is that!  

DGS played very well in squash tournament in MI.  He only won one match, but did get several games off some amazing players with very low national ranks.  DD said he played the best she's ever seen him play.  Wish I'd been there to see him, instead of on kitty duty here!  

I stayed up until 4AM last night binge-watching  a Netflix series.  It was called Grand Hotel, and was a Spanish production - all Eng subtitles.  GORGEOUS setting, great costumes, good looking actors/actresses.  It ran for 2 seasons so there are a LOT of episodes.  Only downside is that I can't iron while watching - got to watch those subtitles as my knowledge of Spanish is about 3 words!  Binge-watching is such a guilty pleasure...


----------



## ck21

Luckydogmom said:


> Great news CK! I hope Bailey continues to feel much better!
> 
> 
> 
> There is a CA Disney marathon also....just saying...room available...after race TLC...




Be careful what you wish for!!  Disney has a coast to coast challenge, which necessitates completing a race at Disney in FL and CA.  Just sayin....


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> css, last night's dinner was AWESOME.  A tiny (maybe 70 seat) Italian restaurant called "Chiaroscuro" with the most amazing food.  I had an appetizer of "broccoli flan" on a perfect fried polenta cake (crispy on the outside, creamy on the inside) with little perfect rondelles of pancetta beside it and a berry-based compote beneath.  Salty-sweet YUM.  Lovely staff, too.  The young chef is from Rome originally.  It's just across the street from the TransAmerica building.  Oh, and really cool, spare design--poured concrete banquettes and a minimalist grey, black and white decor.  Obviously, I'm a fan.



This has been added to the MUST eat there list for the City.


----------



## csshopper

ck- relieved that Bailey is OK. Once had a golden who snatched a small rubber spatula out of the dishwasher cutlery basket because it had remnants of the chile from the can I had scraped out. She swallowed the small blade, whole.  Vet kept her and tried multiple antidotes to induce vomiting (I had to leave work to go home to cook up a batch of ground chuck and then deliver it to the Vet!) but nothing was working. He was concerned it would travel far enough in the digestive tract to become a serious blockage. Left work a second time to pick her up for a trip to the Vet school at UCDavis where he had arranged for her to be scoped and used as a demonstration to students. I was NOT happy as it was storming rain and an hours drive, plus I had to arrange for transportation for my DS and DD after school, and DH was out of town.  Arrived at the Vet to be told that just as I had come through the door she had finally vomited it up.  She was all wagging tail and slobbery kisses and thought the whole thing was a great adventure. We all LOVED that girl, but she could be a trial! 

105 degrees is hot, 115 and up is brutal. Visited DS and family in AZ when it was 117 and the asphalt surface in a shopping mall was very tacky to walk on. 

ldm- almost missed your pun on "Embarrassed" then got it and had a chuckle.  
Have you ever visited the Aalsmeer Flower Auction in Amsterdam? If not, put it on a bucket list. Largest Flower Auction in the world, 20 million flowers from all over the world are processed through there in a day. The facility is 10.6 million sq ft or 243 acres. No access to the main floor for Visitors, you are limited to a catwalk area and look down on the beehive of activity.  Some tour options have access to the trading center and it is fascinating. It was part of our trip last Spring. If I close my eyes and take a deep breath I can almost smell those blossoms again!

eb- fingers crossed for you for dinner tonight. 

India-sounds like layers and layers of misery with the snow/slush/ice. Binge watching is something I enjoy when I'm really involved in a series and like not having to wait week to week to find out what's happening.

test- if your DH's flight took off, vibes for a smooth trip. An endorsement here for retirement, although too frequently we comment, "how did we ever have time to work?' BTW, is there any sequel to your DSS's book? A friend to whom I gifted one was asking.


----------



## tesi

css-  hubby stranded- airline eventually canceled flight completely for today.  looks like he has rearranged his meetings and he will be off tuesday.  every time it snows in the northeast chaos ensues.

thank you for asking about stepson (he was just visiting for the weekend) and he is waiting to hear about a manuscript he submitted to his editor.  she is shopping it.  this one is a novel.
we are all hoping it gets published.  the life of a writer is difficult, full of ups and downs.  a lot of downs..

and dd#2 has good possible job news in the science field.  she is a senior and may have a wonderful opportunity. crossing fingers there too.  

hugs to all-  so excited to see the fashion!!  and the jewels!!


----------



## Mindi B

tesi, where was hubby headed?  And why a cancellation?  NYC and environs didn't look that bad. . . .
Saw a guy on Haight today wearing sneakers and a sock, and nothing else.  The sock was not on his foot.  Apparently this is perfectly legal here--as long as the person is wearing shoes.  I was not offended; more confused.    Well, to each his own.  Also, having spent some time hanging out in a pinball parlor with DH, I now smell like smoke, and I don't mean tobacco.  I love SF.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> tesi, where was hubby headed?  And why a cancellation?  NYC and environs didn't look that bad. . . .
> 
> Saw a guy on Haight today wearing sneakers and a sock, and nothing else.  The sock was not on his foot.  Apparently this is perfectly legal here--as long as the person is wearing shoes.  I was not offended; more confused.    Well, to each his own.  Also, having spent some time hanging out in a pinball parlor with DH, I now smell like smoke, and I don't mean tobacco.  I love SF.




Isn't SF chilly right now (surely it's colder than it was when we went one year on July 4)? And if so, how did the sock stay on? What with shrinkage and all. Inquiring minds would like to know  I'm just wondering how the presence of shoes makes the absence of clothes more legal. Seems totally unrelated! Speaking of unrelated, your dinner sounds amazing. I'd love to visit SF again, and this restaurant is going on the to do list!

Tesi, sorry to hear that flight delays have messed with DH's schedule. It's so exhausting, all the waiting around. Can't wait to hear what your stepson has in the works. I can't imagine making a living as a writer with one's income so unpredictable, so my hat's off to him for doing it and succeeding. Fingers crossed for your DD and the job opportunity!


----------



## Mindi B

OB, I had the same nagging questions about that sock.  Which was bright red, by the way.  It may be, in fact, not a true sock, but a specialty sock.  With (if I had to guess, and I do), a rhyming name.  I admit, I didn't look closely enough to identify the precise sock species.
tesi, adding my voice to OB's--fingers crossed for stepson and DD in their respective endeavors!


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi , safe home today.


----------



## georgiegirl27

Is there an 'Authentic Finds' Thread for Hermes please ladies?   x


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi you make me laugh, a red sock????

Tesi, huge vibes being sent your way for your DD and DSS! Fingers and toes are crossed for them 
Also safe travels for your DH, this weather is brutal!
I agree about finding that perfect style. My wardrobe sounds much like yours. This simple shirt dress is perfect for all occasions. I also have them sew a fun monogram on the collar or cuff. I am a true monogram kind of gal. When they arrive I will post a pic.

India, a quick check in with your weather...you ok??

CSS that flower market sounds simply breathtaking. I am adding that to my huge bucket list...around the top end! I love flowers, going to the flower mart is my therapy. When I am in an ick mood DH knows exactly where to take me. The minute I walk in I am transported emotionally and just feel at peace.
The best part is coming home with a car load of flowers, making arrangement for the house and for friends in need of a burst of flowers.

Biscuit, Lucky waits every morning by your box, he LOVES those special treats! The funny thing is, he has never really cared for biscuits...only yours! 

On a tiny sad note, my brother lost his Berneise Mountain dog on Saturday. He was 12. My brother and DSIL were not able to have 2 legged kids, Hytop was their child. They are having a very tough time.
We hope they will adopt a new furry love soon.

Spring allergies are in full bloom, so much fun.

CK...let me know the dates and I will get your room ready!

EB...how was your dinner party?


----------



## India

Cold, cold, cold here.  Supposed to get down in the single digits every night this week and snow on Mon.  Everyone here is SO over winter.  We're used to daytime temps or around 50 here this time of year - 25-30 degrees BELOW normal instead.  My daffodils were starting to peek up before all this cold/snow arrived.   Well, at least the snow gives insulation from the cold.

At least, there will be pulmonary rehab this week and I can go to the gym.  I'm SUCH a whiner...


----------



## Mindi B

We are home safely and have obtained the furkids, who seem good, but tuckered after their "vacation."
Glad to be back.
Dang, it is cold.


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> We are home safely and have obtained the furkids, who seem good, but tuckered after their "vacation."
> Glad to be back.
> Dang, it is cold.



Glad all is good at casa de Mindi.


----------



## etoupebirkin

The dinner party. though delayed was wonderful. Everything came out fantastic. Though it was a crazy day Sunday. Not only did I have the dinner, I wrote for four hours, tried to exercise and I had two eBay auctions close in which items sold.

I made a huge mistake. I print out two copies of the mailing labels for my auctions. One for the package, one for my records. I photograph the package before it goes. 

When I packaged the more expensive item, I realized that I taped over the bar code. (A no-no for the post office), so I decided to take the second label and affix it correctly. Dummy me put the wrong label on the package and send the recipient of the less expensive item both packages. I realize this well after I dropped off both packages.

So I need vibes from you ladies. Hopefully package number 2 will be returned to me for insufficient postage.

I emailed the buyer and fessed up to my mistake. I told her I was mortified (and I am) and said once I receive the package back, I will overnight it to her at my own expense.

But this is telling me I'm too busy to list my own stuff and I should consign things to a professional that I no longer want.

So if you kind ladies would send me mini vibes tomorrow as I have a huge project due and hopefully will track down errant package?

I am kicking myself in the keester. I am such a dumba**.

But I am a good cook.


----------



## LouiseyPeasey

EB, this might be useful:  https://www.usps.com/manage/package-intercept.htm


----------



## ouija board

EB, sending you vibes for a promptly returned package ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Glad the dinner party went well.

Mindi, a red sock? Ah, at least he had style and pizazz. Glad you are safely home with the furkids, hopefully snuggled up on the couch. 

LDM, I'm so sorry to hear about your brother's dog. Bernese Mountain dogs are so beautiful.  One of my clinical instructors in vet school had one, and she would bring it to work with her. One of the perks of working in our field! 

LouiseyPeasey, that is a very good link to know about, thanks for posting it! Thankfully I've never needed to get an errant package back, but I can totally see myself doing what EB did, though not because I'm so busyI'm just too scatterbrained sometimes.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, vibes a-plenty!  And re the package, I can see myself doing the same sort of thing.  Like, oh, you know, forgetting my medications on my trip.  Like that.  You are NOT a dumb*ss.


----------



## ck21

EB--sending you vibes for those packages!

LDM--we'll chat.    This could be a nice opportunity to cross two things off my bucket list--meet LDM and run a Disney event in each location.  I am targeting the avengers half as Hot Cars would love the super hero medals (probably more so than a princess theme  ).


----------



## csshopper

eb-sympathy vibes. Last week I shipped a special Hermes treat to DD. Transposed 2 digits in her address and didn't realize it until FedEx sent a delivery exception alert. Felt really dumb! Corrected my error with Customer Service and she should get it today.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Oh EB I am so sorry about your package mixup, huge vibes for you! 
Fingers crossed for all to work out for you...xoxo

CSS, finger crossed for you as well with your package to your DD!

I don't think I will mail anything today...

I must mention that we had a little bit of rain. We actually had a HUGE down pour and I got caught without an umbrella, raincoat or boots. Go figure. It was on Sunday while attending The Stray Cats concert. I had a cashmere sweater on, I smelled like an old farm when we were at dinner.
On a good note, the concert was fantastic. They played with my Dad's concert band in Laguna Beach.
My dad actually played in the concert...he amazes me.

CK, let me know the dates!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi B said:


> We are home safely and have obtained the furkids, who seem good, but tuckered after their "vacation."
> Glad to be back.
> Dang, it is cold.



Welcome home!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ouija board said:


> EB, sending you vibes for a promptly returned package ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Glad the dinner party went well.
> 
> Mindi, a red sock? Ah, at least he had style and pizazz. Glad you are safely home with the furkids, hopefully snuggled up on the couch.
> 
> LDM, I'm so sorry to hear about your brother's dog. Bernese Mountain dogs are so beautiful.  One of my clinical instructors in vet school had one, and she would bring it to work with her. One of the perks of working in our field!
> 
> LouiseyPeasey, that is a very good link to know about, thanks for posting it! Thankfully I've never needed to get an errant package back, but I can totally see myself doing what EB did, though not because I'm so busyI'm just too scatterbrained sometimes.




Thank you EB!


----------



## tesi

mindi-  the sock story just was fab, just fab.  some things are just only in cali stories.  i need to go. glad you are back safely and all is well. cold but well.

ldm- stray cats????  did you say stray cats??  loved them as a teen.  love, serious love.  and your dad is a hoot. he could not be any more fabulous. 
sad about your brother and sil.  always difficult to lose a family member.even though with pets it i an eventuality.  and the flower market sounds heavenly.  i need something like that nearby.  i would never leave, just the smells and colors would have me in heaven!

eb- crossing fingers for the package-i'm sure all will be well but the waiting for it to resolve is unbearable.  i have always said the mistakes that bother me most are the ones i make myself.
and i've made some doozies.

hugs to all-  appears dh is finally underway, after cancellation sunday he pushed off trip until today.  will miss him.

xo


----------



## India

Hope the package situation gets resolved quickly!  We can all do things like this sometimes.

At the moment, I'm losing sleep worrying about those sheets I gave DS for his birthday.  I've been a customer of this UK bedding company for about 12 years now.  I've bought in London, and I've bought online and had them shipped.  They have always been very quick to respond, and while the shipping charges are not insignificant, if I buy when on sale, it's not too bad.  I've always received the package in days and never had to pay duty on them.  

Well, this time EVERYTHING has gone wrong!  First, they charged my credit card without first emailing with shipping charges (which they said they would do and always have).  Then they changed the charge to a "hold" on my care (a debit card - the same one I always use as they don't take AmEx and it's my only "credit" card).  Finally, after not answering my emails, they inform me that they are out of the top sheet I ordered (if so, why is it still showing as "available" on their web site?).  I chose another sheet and they said they would send it quickly and the shipping would be 30 pounds - about 20 pounds more than the last time I bought sheets.  

So, yesterday, the charge shows up on my bank online site, and the bank has added a HUGE "foreign transaction fee" (didn't use to charge one), PLUS the exchange rate was horrible.  Now these sheets are DOUBLE in dollars what they were in pounds.  

Then, late yesterday afternoon, I received an email from a weird sounding freight/customs business telling me they have my package and that I owe them $58.48 for CPB entry and duties" on the package.  Huh?  I looked up this company and some say it's a scam and others say that it's legit, but the UK bedding company has never sent my package this way before.  This company wants my credit card number in order to forward the delivery to my son.  

Well, I don't just hand out CC information to companies I know nothing of.  I emailed the UK company and forwarded the email from the customs company and asked WTH is this all about!  I heard back NOTHING from them today!  I'm doing nothing until I had back from the UK bedding company.  If this is now the way they're doing business, they have permanently lost me as a customer unless I can go to the UK and pick up the sheets myself.  

I don't know what is going on with this company.  I LOVE their sheets a does my DD!  But this is not only annoying, it's a bit frightening to get a bill from a company one has never heard of and did not expect.  If it's legit, they can just send those sheets right back to the UK and I'll go to Target and buy him a set of sheets.  Then, I can attempt to get my bank to do a charge-back.  Probably futile - this is why I like AmEx - they always do this promptly.  

SO, tpf Chat ladies and packages are not having good karma at ALL right now!


----------



## tesi

india-  sorry about your issues with your order. i have had customs issues with silk pillows coming from canada-some years ago, so i believe this likely is not uncommon.  quite painful i might add.  fortunately the shipper was fedex so i had a measure of comfort in dealing with them.  i would request a detailed bill however.  they can email it to you.  good luck.


----------



## georgiegirl27

India said:


> Hope the package situation gets resolved quickly!  We can all do things like this sometimes.
> 
> At the moment, I'm losing sleep worrying about those sheets I gave DS for his birthday.  I've been a customer of this UK bedding company for about 12 years now.  I've bought in London, and I've bought online and had them shipped.  They have always been very quick to respond, and while the shipping charges are not insignificant, if I buy when on sale, it's not too bad.  I've always received the package in days and never had to pay duty on them.
> 
> Well, this time EVERYTHING has gone wrong!  First, they charged my credit card without first emailing with shipping charges (which they said they would do and always have).  Then they changed the charge to a "hold" on my care (a debit card - the same one I always use as they don't take AmEx and it's my only "credit" card).  Finally, after not answering my emails, they inform me that they are out of the top sheet I ordered (if so, why is it still showing as "available" on their web site?).  I chose another sheet and they said they would send it quickly and the shipping would be 30 pounds - about 20 pounds more than the last time I bought sheets.
> 
> So, yesterday, the charge shows up on my bank online site, and the bank has added a HUGE "foreign transaction fee" (didn't use to charge one), PLUS the exchange rate was horrible.  Now these sheets are DOUBLE in dollars what they were in pounds.
> 
> Then, late yesterday afternoon, I received an email from a weird sounding freight/customs business telling me they have my package and that I owe them $58.48 for CPB entry and duties" on the package.  Huh?  I looked up this company and some say it's a scam and others say that it's legit, but the UK bedding company has never sent my package this way before.  This company wants my credit card number in order to forward the delivery to my son.
> 
> Well, I don't just hand out CC information to companies I know nothing of.  I emailed the UK company and forwarded the email from the customs company and asked WTH is this all about!  I heard back NOTHING from them today!  I'm doing nothing until I had back from the UK bedding company.  If this is now the way they're doing business, they have permanently lost me as a customer unless I can go to the UK and pick up the sheets myself.
> 
> I don't know what is going on with this company.  I LOVE their sheets a does my DD!  But this is not only annoying, it's a bit frightening to get a bill from a company one has never heard of and did not expect.  If it's legit, they can just send those sheets right back to the UK and I'll go to Target and buy him a set of sheets.  Then, I can attempt to get my bank to do a charge-back.  Probably futile - this is why I like AmEx - they always do this promptly.
> 
> SO, tpf Chat ladies and packages are not having good karma at ALL right now!





tesi said:


> india-  sorry about your issues with your order. i have had customs issues with silk pillows coming from canada-some years ago, so i believe this likely is not uncommon.  quite painful i might add.  fortunately the shipper was fedex so i had a measure of comfort in dealing with them.  i would request a detailed bill however.  they can email it to you.  good luck.



Hello India,

Goodness what a rigmarole!  

That said, it does sound like it might be correct.  When I am having items shipped from the US to the UK I have to pay the purchase price, plus shipping, then, before my goods are received, I usually receive a telephone call from FedEx saying that I owe x amount of pounds in Duty and VT.  I have to pay that over the phone with my credit card before they release the parcel to be delivered the following day.  (they just deliver and invoice me for it now that they have my details and I pay them what is due within 30 days).  I also get charged the Foreign Currency transaction Fee - apparently it used to be hidden in the conversion rate (or something like that), but now it has to be detailed separately - and I agree, it is not an insignificant amount!)  

If you pay it with your credit card you should be covered by your credit card for any payment you make, but obviously check it with them first if you have ANY doubts at all.

I hope it gets resolved quickly and satisfactorily!   x


----------



## Luckydogmom

India what a big ol horrible mess! I do hope things work out for you.
I honestly think I will stay clear of ordering, shipping, EBay and anything related this week.
Too many awful stories here!

I luckily I did receive two EBay orders in the mail today. All old type set. I am on clound nine!
One set is from 1880, it was made in Boston. The other is from a foundry in Ohio and was made in 1921.I have been having so much fun printing and creating tonight. 
I find it amazing that these pieces of type have held up so beautifully. I always wonder what they have been used for, what words have the spelled, etc...

Mindi how is DH's back doing??

Tesi I had an extra ticket for The Stray Cats...oh how I wish you could have joined us...so much fun!
Lee Rocker is still as adorable as ever and his son now performs with the group.
Safe travels to your DH!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Lucky loving Biscuit's biscuits on his birthday!!
Lucky says thank you...&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Luckydogmom

Look at his biscuit smile!


----------



## tesi

Ldm-lucky is so handsome!!


----------



## chaneljewel

India and EB, hope your packages get straightened out.  It does seem that bad karma is with us.  I've had a terrible toothache the past few days due to an abscess and today had a root canal which didn't go well.   Terrible pain afterwards.  On top of that, I fell tonight on ice and fractured my wrist.   I was in the emergency room for hours and have to see the orthopedic dr tomorrow.   Again, excruciating pain.   Dh ws at our local university's basketball game with friends and I had to call him there to go to dr.   I can't sleep as my tooth and wrist hurt even with pain meds.  I'm a mess.  Sadly I was suppose to go to DS home on Thursday to take care of the twins while he and DIL go out of town with friends.  I'm upset about it all.   Of course it's my right wrist and I'm right handed.   Sorry for the rambling...


----------



## csshopper

chaneljewel said:


> India and EB, hope your packages get straightened out.  It does seem that bad karma is with us.  I've had a terrible toothache the past few days due to an abscess and today had a root canal which didn't go well.   Terrible pain afterwards.  On top of that, I fell tonight on ice and fractured my wrist.   I was in the emergency room for hours and have to see the orthopedic dr tomorrow.   Again, excruciating pain.   Dh ws at our local university's basketball game with friends and I had to call him there to go to dr.   I can't sleep as my tooth and wrist hurt even with pain meds.  I'm a mess.  Sadly I was suppose to go to DS home on Thursday to take care of the twins while he and DIL go out of town with friends.  I'm upset about it all.   Of course it's my right wrist and I'm right handed.   Sorry for the rambling...



Chanel-major vibes and virtual hugs for you. This is just too much! Hopefully the pain meds will start to work so you can rest. Maybe seeing the Orthopedist tomorrow will help.


----------



## Bebe Lee

Hermes professionals, do u have any idea what color this is? I saw it sometime ago on the web. Thanks


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, my darling chanel, that is waaaay too much!  I am so sorry.  This too shall pass: try to picture your body healing itself (er, quickly!).  But both sound wretched and both at once are completely unfair. Sending vibes and virtual hugs.  And don't hesitate to tell your doctors if the pain meds don't start doing their jobs.  Doctors tend to be conservative in prescribing such drugs, and there is a chance they can safely increase your dosage (or change the Rx) and find a way to make you more comfortable. Ask them!  You need to be able to sleep to assist your healing, and the doctors should know that! 

LDM, Lucky looks so happy--biscuit's biscuits are the best (and she is so generous to share with all the Chat puppies)!  Nothing brings a smile to my face faster than a happy dog.  And thanks for inquiring: DH is doing much better.  He was able to sleep in bed again last night!  And he does seem committed to continuing to improve his health habits, including more workouts, so that makes me happy.

India, I completely understand your frustration.  I HATE having to cede control of packages to carriers, who usually don't seem to care much that they are transporting OUR STUFF, dang it, FOR WHICH WE HAVE PAID!  Makes me nuts.  And the wackadoodle fees for international shipping just add that extra layer of annoyance.  Hoping your purchase gets straightened out, pronto.


----------



## India

chanel, this is all just AWFUL!  Positive vibes coming your way for a quick resolution of the pain issue.

mindi, I've been buying from this company and having things shipped for 10-12 years and this is a first.  It's been two days now, and the company has not "found time" to answer my emails about this custom's clearing company.  If I owe duty, I'll pay it (have never before owed duty on the sheets!), but paying this companies fees is ridiculous.  The least they could do is respond to my email and I"m not spending yet more money on a phone call to the UK.  If the stuff gets returned to them, so be it.  At this point, I don't care - I'd just as soon have my money back and forget the danged sheets.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Oh no Chanel, I am so very sorry to read about your situation. One of those alone is awful. Combined together they must be simply miserable. I am sending you HIGE vibes for a quick and pain free recovery!
I couldnt agree more with what Mindi said, you need your slepp and pain free rest.
Please keep us posted...xoxo

Mindi, good news about your DH's back! Fingers crossed that he keeps going in this positive direction.

India, I know how much you adore these sheets...but if you ever want a few other options there is a great thread in the Home and Garden regarding bed sheets. Wonderful advise and suggestions there. I do hope things are resolved for you with this company.


----------



## India

LDM, it's the European size I love about these sheets.  One can buy many lovely sheets in the US, but even the luxury European brand sheets are made for the U.S. market in US sizes.  Porthault once told me they could special order Euopean sizes, but their sheets are WAY out of my price range.  I like a 24 inch fold back on my sheets, plus long drop on sides.  US sheets are skimpy for this picky old lady!


----------



## tesi

Chanel- so very sorry about your troubles.  Sending healing vibes and prayers from here.   Xo


----------



## ck21

Chanel--sending you tons and tons of vibes.

I've been a bit scarce around here as work is just stressful and sad.  In the next few weeks I should know if I still even have a place there or not.  I figure it's a coin flip at this point, but everyone else feels the same way.  This leads to an environment that is unlike any I have experienced or want to experience again.

In the grand scheme of things, I know that it's just work.  I have a happy, healthy Hot cars and that' s what matters most!!

Thinking of you all and looking forward to taking Hot Cars to a Super Hero carnival on Saturday!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

chaneljewel said:


> India and EB, hope your packages get straightened out.  It does seem that bad karma is with us.  I've had a terrible toothache the past few days due to an abscess and today had a root canal which didn't go well.   Terrible pain afterwards.  On top of that, I fell tonight on ice and fractured my wrist.   I was in the emergency room for hours and have to see the orthopedic dr tomorrow.   Again, excruciating pain.   Dh ws at our local university's basketball game with friends and I had to call him there to go to dr.   I can't sleep as my tooth and wrist hurt even with pain meds.  I'm a mess.  Sadly I was suppose to go to DS home on Thursday to take care of the twins while he and DIL go out of town with friends.  I'm upset about it all.   Of course it's my right wrist and I'm right handed.   Sorry for the rambling...



Oh my goodness, feel better. Sending you lots of vibes.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

And for all of us ladies living in cold climates, be safe! I'm of petrified of falling on the ice. My Aunt-in-law fell on the ice this last weekend and had to have a total hip replacement.

Regarding my package, I'm cautiously hopeful things will work out. The person who got both packages said that the other one is on it's way. The other buyer has been a complete doll about everything. I could not ask for a more understanding person.

The first draft of the project I ended up writing is with the client. 

The appliance people came and measured my kitchen. The fridge is my only concern. Because of my duct work, the vertical dimension where the fridge goes is 83.5 inches. I remember my installer had to lower something to make the installation. When I went to the appliance store, my new GE fridge is slightly shorter, so I'm crossing my fingers.

As soon as I saw Chanel's post, had to send her some good vibes.


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> Chanel--sending you tons and tons of vibes.
> 
> I've been a bit scarce around here as work is just stressful and sad.  In the next few weeks I should know if I still even have a place there or not.  I figure it's a coin flip at this point, but everyone else feels the same way.  This leads to an environment that is unlike any I have experienced or want to experience again.
> 
> In the grand scheme of things, I know that it's just work.  I have a happy, healthy Hot cars and that' s what matters most!!
> 
> Thinking of you all and looking forward to taking Hot Cars to a Super Hero carnival on Saturday!!



CK, Oh dear, I hope things work out for you. I know how much you liked your employer. But you're right about Mr. Hot Cars. You have a great sense of what life's about. Though I don't envy you over the next few weeks.


----------



## etoupebirkin

India said:


> chanel, this is all just AWFUL!  Positive vibes coming your way for a quick resolution of the pain issue.
> 
> mindi, I've been buying from this company and having things shipped for 10-12 years and this is a first.  It's been two days now, and the company has not "found time" to answer my emails about this custom's clearing company.  If I owe duty, I'll pay it (have never before owed duty on the sheets!), but paying this companies fees is ridiculous.  The least they could do is respond to my email and I"m not spending yet more money on a phone call to the UK.  If the stuff gets returned to them, so be it.  At this point, I don't care - I'd just as soon have my money back and forget the danged sheets.



India, I hope this works out for you too. But what a pain in the neck.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, fingers crossed that the fridge just sliiiiides right in!

ck, I am so sorry to hear that your job is an unhappy place right now.  Your enjoyment of your job was so great (and rather rare, actually); it is awful that things have changed.  As EB noted, you have your priorities straight, so I know you will be okay no matter what, but I do hope your workplace gets sorted out for you and all of your colleagues.


----------



## ouija board

Ck, I'm sorry to hear about work. Sending vibes for this to be resolved quickly. The waiting and not knowing is the worst part. It sounds like you have a fun weekend planned with Hot Cars!

Chanel, when it rains it pours! I'm so sorry to hear about your run of medical issues. Hope your appointment with the orthopedist went well and that someone is doing something about your pain. 

EB, I'm surprised that the errant package actually got delivered, but it sounds like you are dealing with two great buyers. 

Hope everybody's day is going well!


----------



## restricter

Popping in to say a quick hello and sending vibes to those who need.  Here's lookin' at all of you!


----------



## etoupebirkin

restricter said:


> Popping in to say a quick hello and sending vibes to those who need.  Here's lookin' at all of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909305



OMG Winky 2 is too cute!!! BTW, I'm sure you know about this, but Soiffer Haskin is having a Fred Leighton and Kwiat sample sale. I immediately thought of you!


----------



## restricter

etoupebirkin said:


> OMG Winky 2 is too cute!!! BTW, I'm sure you know about this, but Soiffer Haskin is having a Fred Leighton and Kwiat sample sale. I immediately thought of you!




Of course I know and Puffy has already started making her wish list.  Any chance of you coming up for that?  Usually the first ever sample sale from a company has the best bargains and selection of discontinued goodies.


----------



## India

Winkie 2 is adorable!  I do miss having a cat, but I sure don't miss the cat boxes or the nuisance of traveling with them, so I just have to enjoy my grand kitties.  I'm on kitty duty again this weekend - boys and their father to Dayton to a squash tournament, DD to Durham getting hotel/restaurant ready to open SOON.  She's going to be there a LOT for the next month.  Then there are 3 more hotels in the works/under construction.  Wish she didn't have to travel so much - she so adores her boys and hates being away from them.

CK, I'm so sorry about your uncertain work situation.  The not knowing is very demoralizing, but then when everyone is herded into a huge meeting space and names are read off who are terminated immediately, it's equally as bad.  I guess the days of doing what my father did - worked for Southwestern Bell Tel for 42 years - his entire career - are long gone.  

Still have not heard one word from linen company in the UK.  Their customer service has gone to the devil.  I've heard nothing further from the customs/freight forwarding company, either.  All very strange.  One hates to see a great company - great products and great company service - just go down the tubes.  I'm of an age where I'm very loyal to brands/companies, but unfortunately, companies today are not loyal to either their customers or their employees.  Perhaps that's why nothing works anymore?  No one cares!  

I need a trip!  I'd love to go see DS and the grands, but his travel schedule is so erratic right now, I dare not book a flight - might end up in his apt alone and no grandchildren, either.  I truly thought I'd see them more frequently after the divorce - DIL hated all of our family - but it sure hasn't worked out that way.  I really want to go to DGS3's graduation from 5th grade, but DS says that would be very stressful - going to be bad enough as it is and one more family member there would be awkward.  I hope I'll be allowed at his wedding someday!  

I've been binge watching Gran Hotel, a Spanish series with subtitles on Netflix.  Gorgeous palace, fabulous costumes, soap opera plot but great suspense and a great time waster.  Sometimes that's all I want.


----------



## chaneljewel

Restricter, Winky is adorable!   I want a cat!but am allergic to them):

Couldn't get in to the orthopedic dr yest so stayed on pain meds and slept a lot.  Went this morning and have a fractured radius...and now a pink cast for six weeks.  Afterwards I'll have a soft cast.  Lots of swelling so need to be diligent with keeping it elevated.  At least I know what's really wrong and can go from here.   Thanks for all the good vibes.  All of you are the best!

Ck, I'll send some good vibes to you.   I know it's hard to wait for word of anything.  Take care and know that you can vent here.

EB, any package yet?   I'd love to search your auctions but am not sure if you want to give out your UN?!

Took meds so need to sleep and elevate arm. I was amazed how quickly my dr put the cast on my arm.  Wish it would heal that quickly...haha.  Have to stay positive with all this!


----------



## ouija board

restricter said:


> Popping in to say a quick hello and sending vibes to those who need.  Here's lookin' at all of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909305




Winky 2 is adorable! Good to see you around, Restricter! How are you and the kitties?


----------



## restricter

Awww, thanks India and ChanelJewel!

OB, I am outnumbered by the Mew Crew and they remind me of it daily.  I've been doing something new with my career and I'm the happiest I've been in years.  One of the big benefits is being able to work from home which means being able to watch little Winky2 grow up from a scrawny underfed rat-like thing into a big, fluffy boy.    

How are you and lil OB?


----------



## ouija board

LilOB is doing great, though the way she acts sometimes, you'd think she's 6 going on 13. The drama, the attitude, ugh. Otherwise, we're good. I'm glad to hear that you're much happier with your work. And getting to spend time with the furkids is priceless! Winky 2 looks well fed and well loved.


----------



## tesi

restricter-  winky2 is a beautiful doll!  nice to see you here.  

ck-  i hope the work situation gets sorted out-you need to be happy.  and you are right-  the best thing  in life is your little guy..  hugs to you

sending happy vibes to all- and healing ones where necessary (that's for you chanel!)
xo


----------



## Mindi B

Awwww, Winkytoo is SUCH a handsome boy.  He clearly won the person lottery and is thriving in his new home!
India, perhaps you need to e-mail those sheet people again and write "SECOND INQUIRY" in the subject line, letting them know that you are waiting for a response.  Very sorry that they are being so uncooperative.  It's a shame that customer service jobs aren't recognized as the vitally important point positions they are.  A good customer service rep can make ALL the difference in retaining a client.


----------



## India

Mindi, have done that - still no response.  I guess they feel they shipped it so they have no obligation to have any further contact with me.  I have contacted the shipping company - hopefully will hear from them tomorrow.

I have a feeling that this is because it came in through JFK and is handled totally differently than coming into little old Louisville.  Next time, I'll have them shipped to me and forward them to DS.  Inexcusable to have not responded at all.


----------



## restricter

India said:


> Mindi, have done that - still no response.  I guess they feel they shipped it so they have no obligation to have any further contact with me.  I have contacted the shipping company - hopefully will hear from them tomorrow.
> 
> I have a feeling that this is because it came in through JFK and is handled totally differently than coming into little old Louisville.  Next time, I'll have them shipped to me and forward them to DS.  Inexcusable to have not responded at all.



India, the UK is wonderful when it comes to consumer rights.  You were supposed to have notification of shipping charges before accepting the order and they should have told you customs charges might apply:  http://www.adviceguide.org.uk/engla...distance_selling_how_the_law_protects_you.htm.

Since they're not responding, file a complaint with the UK Consumer Advocate office:  https://ssl.datamotion.com/form.aspx?co=3438&frm=citacomplainform&to=flare.fromforms

Nothing is more motivating than a consumer complaint reported to a government agency,

Let me know if you want to complain about foreign exchange fees by your bank on your debit card -- that's the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau.  They love to go after banks.


----------



## Mindi B

India, that's infuriating.  restricter knows her stuff--Maybe escalating this will wake them up!


----------



## India

Still no word from bedding company - clearly, they feel that once they've shipped the package, their responsibility stops.  They did inform me of the shipping charges, but not before they put a "hold" on funds on my debit card - that's legal.  They always say that customs charges may apply, but at no time did they say that their shipping company uses a custom's agent and that I can't just pay the customs fee myself.  I think I'm stuck.  I got a message from the shipper today telling me to send my credit card info to the customs agent.  I called the customs agent - voicemail only.

I have learned yet another bitter lesson.  Who knew that customs is different if it comes in via JFK for tri-state delivery or comes into KY.  Silly me - thought they were both part of the US and subject to the same taxes/fees/etc.  To late to call again today - will try on Mon.  The duty on 2 sheets and 4 pillow cases can't possibly be that much.  This is all the agent's "Fees".  I may try the people about the bank exchange rates.  Called PNC - told I had to speak to corporate as it goes through them - again voice mail.  At least when there were secretaries, one could speak to a live human.  

I think the answer for me is to just quit buying anything - WAY too much hassle.  Thanks, Retricter!!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

So sorry India, what a horrible mess!

CK, huge work vibes being sent your way sweetie. I am sure the emotional stress this is causing isn't joyful.
Thank goodness for hot cars snuggles!

Chanel, how are you feeling today??
Get better quickly xoxo

Working today on some new designs, water coloring and baking. My kind of day. I picked up a necklace made from some of my mom's beads, I am thrilled with the way it turned out.
Sweet memories&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Luckydogmom

Just thought I would share his "new to me" set of letterpress from 1910.
I have been having so much fun with these designs! Poor DH.


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, these designs are wonderful!   What fun!


----------



## chaneljewel

Finding out that an arm in a cast is definitely a challenge.  I'm having so much trouble even getting my hair pulled back in a pony.   Even pulling your pants up and down is difficult, let alone trying to open items.  It's going to be a long six weeks&#128532;


----------



## ouija board

Luckydogmom said:


> View attachment 2910934
> 
> Just thought I would share his "new to me" set of letterpress from 1910.
> I have been having so much fun with these designs! Poor DH.



These are beautiful! I bet you can create some incredible designs with these. Your day sounds happy and relaxing! How is your Dad?

Chanel, being one armed is quite a challenge! I broke my arm in college, and I remember trying to work, dress, shower, etc with one arm.  NOT fun. I remember using my teeth a lot to open things, but that certainly didn't help putting on the pants! Vibes for a swift six weeks!


----------



## chaneljewel

And here's to my lovely. 'Arm jewelry'...


----------



## csshopper

chanel- a very good excuse to buy a twilly or scarf as an "accessory".  Take care and vibes for healing.


----------



## Mindi B

I believe it was Grace Kelly who famously used an Hermes 90cm scarf as a sling for her broken arm. . . .  Just sayin'.


----------



## biscuit1

Mindi B said:


> I believe it was Grace Kelly who famously used an Hermes 90cm scarf as a sling for her broken arm. . . .  Just sayin'.



Be sure not to use a favorite because it will snag on  cast fibers. It's a pretty cast !
One of mine was black ( out of 6 ) and I decorated it with gold leaf sheets so it was a bit dressed up for a black tie wedding.


----------



## India

chanel, this broken arm is a true bummer.  But at least it's not hot weather (ones skin itches inside the cast when it's hot), nor is it a big ole heavy plaster of paris cast which gets VERY smelly.  I was not quite 6 when I broke my arm and I STILL remember it at my ancient age!

ldm, that looks like a lot of fun for someone as creative as you.  I've never been "craftsy" - no talent in that area at all.  I used to attempt things, but finally gave up and realized that this was simply not a gift I was given.  I'm sure you'll do some fabulous things with this!

Threw caution to the wind and let kitties at at DD's house at noon.  They little brats better come in when I go back at 4 or it will be a long, cold, wet night outside for them.  

Still very cold, but birds are singing, so surely that means the worst is behind us and spring is near...I hope!


----------



## India

When I do my breathing treatments twice daily, I have a LOT of time for "browsing" on the internet.  I noticed today that WWDaily publisher John Fairchild has died.  Boy, did that bring back memories!  

I went to retailing school in NYC from 1964-65.  I went to Tobe-Coburn, at that time THE retailing school in NYC.  The school was on the 2nd floor between 70th and 71st on Madison Ave.  We had to stop class at noon when the bells of St James Episcopal Church rang right outside our window!  We were required to subscribe to WWD, and it was fashion porn for all of us.  

The school required us to live in a women's residence hotel ("nice" single girls did to live in apartments alone in those days).  Most of us lived in the Barbizon Hotel for Women <http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2010/04/barbizon-hotel-201004> on 63rd and Lexington.  We were "Sex and the City" but without much sex in those days!  

I became friends with a girl who was a 2yr student at Tobe-Coburn (one had to have gone to college for 2 yrs in order to do the 1 yr course).  Bunny was tall, very blonde, VERY statuesque, and just gorgeous.  She was also very funny.  Through her, another girl and I met a dress designer named Robert David Morton.  Now THAT was glamour!  Bunny sometimes was a showroom model for him - he liked busty girls and she was sort of his "muse".   I just Googled him and found multiple pages of his dress designs.  I remember Bunny wearing wearing some of these dresses which he gave her!  

Talk about a walk down memory lane.  It was a very exciting year for this girl who had only moved to St Louis from Topeka KS 3 yrs earlier.  I knew by the end of the year I didn't want to stay in NYC - one would live quite shabbily on what I would earn in an Executive Training Program at a dept or specialty store, and my parents couldn't afford to give me an allowance, and there was no trust fund.  

But to this day, I treasure that year.  It was when ladies were ladies.  Heels, stockings, hats, even gloves, were worn when we went shopping, and to school at  Tobe-Coburn everyday.  I was even photographed by Bill Cunningham one day (he worked for WWD at the time) and it appeared in the paper - VERY thrilling for this 21 yr old girl.  It's also when I fell in love with Hermes, although at that time, I didn't know that the Kelly-style bag I coveted at Lederer's was a copy of Hermes famous bag.  I just knew I loved that bag and wanted it very badly.  It took me 43 yrs to get the original Hermes Kelly.  

I guess it says something about me that my taste hasn't changed in 43 yrs.  I still adore the Givenchy and Balenciaga clothes of that era and to me, they still look fabulous even today.  Would that I could have afforded them at that time!

Thanks for indulging an old lady with memoires of her salad days!


----------



## biscuit1

India, thank you for sharing. Those are great memories.


----------



## csshopper

India- loved it! You have obviously had fabulous good taste from the very beginning. You don't consider yourself a craft person, yet you furnish a beautiful home, set magnificent tables, and recognize and appreciate quality in all things  You and ldm are inspirations!

ldm- Elegant script! What fun a "play date" at your house would be.


----------



## etoupebirkin

India, What a fabulous story!!! It must have been so glamorous back then. And, I'm sure your Kelly is your prized possession! Thank you for sharing!

Chanel, how are you? Hope you're beginning to manage better.

LDM, those designs are beautiful.

Update on my package is no update. I need to stop off at the post office and see what to expect with package intercept. 

DD came home last night unexpectedly, so we had a lovely dinner. The only thing is that my lower back stiffened up like a board and it's pretty painful, though I did manage to spend the morning and lunch with DD. I'm sitting in the girl cave on a double dose of Advil and a pot of tea. DH's band is playing in West Virginia tonite at a party I've gone to the past several years. I just did not think I could manage two hours in a car each way. Tonight will be a quiet night with me and the Kitties and perhaps a cute RomCom. I did find a position in which I can read/rest without pain. The worst part of this is I don't know what's going to hurt when I move.


----------



## georgiegirl27

etoupebirkin said:


> India, What a fabulous story!!! It must have been so glamorous back then. And, I'm sure your Kelly is your prized possession! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Chanel, how are you? Hope you're beginning to manage better.
> 
> LDM, those designs are beautiful.
> 
> Update on my package is no update. I need to stop off at the post office and see what to expect with package intercept.
> 
> DD came home last night unexpectedly, so we had a lovely dinner. The only thing is that my lower back stiffened up like a board and it's pretty painful, though I did manage to spend the morning and lunch with DD. I'm sitting in the girl cave on a double dose of Advil and a pot of tea. DH's band is playing in West Virginia tonite at a party I've gone to the past several years. I just did not think I could manage two hours in a car each way. Tonight will be a quiet night with me and the Kitties and perhaps a cute RomCom. I did find a position in which I can read/rest without pain. The worst part of this is I don't know what's going to hurt when I move.


I hope I am not intruding, but I know about back pain... 

I hope you improve soon - will say a prayer for you also  xx


----------



## etoupebirkin

georgiegirl27 said:


> I hope I am not intruding, but I know about back pain...
> 
> I hope you improve soon - will say a prayer for you also  xx



Thank you!!! I truly appreciate it. Chat vibes rock!!! I was glad to power through the morning and lunch with DD. She driving back to school now. So we had a nice time even though I was in pain.

Oh and I hope you're not in pain now too!


----------



## Mindi B

EB, so sorry!  Have had some vicarious experience with this recently--Rest, careful stretching, and heat worked for DH.  
India, I am reminded of the movie "The Best of Everything" with Hope Lange.  I imagine you had fewer melodramatic episodes, but the clothes!  So incredibly chic.   Thank you for sharing this amazing experience!


----------



## restricter

Chanel and EB -- healing vibes to you both

India -- what a great story!  Crafty you may not be (though I doubt that) but you're definitely gifted with words.   I hope you'll share more about your time in NY.

I'm bracing myself for an early rise to beat the crowds at the Kwiat/Fred Leighton sale and then beat the snow coming back.  Paws crossed that I find something shiny and fun.


----------



## India

eb, hope your back improves soon.  I highly recommend a heating pad on it when you're not in bed (maybe even there, too!).  Sounds like you made a good call not to go out tonight.  Kitties will be happy, too!

FINALLY got DD's kitties back in.  Of course, it was Little Miss (a tiny little thing) who didn't show up.  It's supposed to be awful tonight - freezing rain etc - so I could not possibly leave her outside (big kitties (over 20lbs each!) could have stayed out, so I was dreading yet another trip over there.  As I closed the garage door, I heard her bell.  Of course, she wouldn't come to me so I could have just raised the garage door and put her in the basement.  No, she had to go to the kitchen door, which meant I had to go up a flight of stairs yet again.  Not breathing very well these days so I was less than thrilled but it sure beat another trip back tonight!  They can stay in tomorrow until DSIL and DGS return from squash tournament.  DD is in Durham getting ready for hotel opening during the next week or so.  LOTS of delays so she'll be down there for long periods of time.  Just announced this past week that there will be a 9th 21c Museum Hotel opening in Indianapolis.  We may not see her for years - she still has Lexington KY to open this summer, then OK City and Kansas City.  Yikes!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thanks Mindi, Restricter and India. I went out to Target and got a new heating pad. Last night DH looked for it, and today I realized that I threw out our old one (over 30 years old).

DD made it back to school. But she said traffic was awful. All I'm waiting for is for DH to make it home safe and sound, too.

Restricter, sending you lots of great sale vibes. I'm with you in spirit!  I did a big exchange exchange at Neimans and returned a Verdura bracelet that I loved, but sat in the safe unused (not once in the months I owned it) for a VCA 5-motif diamond and white gold. Though Verdura has my heart, VCA Alhambra is so easy to integrate into my wardrobe. I can make the bracelet into a necklace with another bracelet. It looks stunning with my other 10 and 20-motifs so I finally bit the bullet and bought it. VCA is like very expensive Garanimals.


----------



## ouija board

etoupebirkin said:


> Thanks Mindi, Restricter and India. I went out to Target and got a new heating pad. Last night DH looked for it, and today I realized that I threw out our old one (over 30 years old).
> 
> 
> 
> DD made it back to school. But she said traffic was awful. All I'm waiting for is for DH to make it home safe and sound, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Restricter, sending you lots of great sale vibes. I'm with you in spirit!  I did a big exchange exchange at Neimans and returned a Verdura bracelet that I loved, but sat in the safe unused (not once in the months I owned it) for a VCA 5-motif diamond and white gold. Though Verdura has my heart, VCA Alhambra is so easy to integrate into my wardrobe. I can make the bracelet into a necklace with another bracelet. It looks stunning with my other 10 and 20-motifs so I finally bit the bullet and bought it. VCA is like very expensive Garanimals.




Ooooh, diamond 5 motif bracelet! It's like a tennis bracelet on steroids...stunning! The 5 motif bracelets are so easy to wear, dressy or casual. I hope your back feels better soon. I feel your pain, too.

Restricter, sending you lucky vibes for the sale. May the force be with you!


----------



## ck21

Super hero carnival was a success!  Hot Cars had a ball!!  One of the best parts was watching him dance like crazy to Ghostbusters!  

India--what a fascinating life you have led!!

EB-vibes that your back feels better!

Restricter-great to see you and the kitties!!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, how adorable.  I can TOTALLY picture Hot Cars rockin' out to GhostBUSTERS!  (Dada DA da _da_ da. . . Dada dada da da da!)


----------



## restricter

Hi all.  Brief drop in.  OMG!  Sale is incredible!  All vintage Leighton pieces including Verdura and stunning array of Kwiat.  Prices were 40-70% off, most items at 50%.  There was a cute selection of SS pieces.  There were current pieces, like eyelet.  Best of all, they packed your haul in a Kwiat shopping bag and gave boxes!!  

My god, the diamonds!!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

restricter said:


> Hi all.  Brief drop in.  OMG!  Sale is incredible!  All vintage Leighton pieces including Verdura and stunning array of Kwiat.  Prices were 40-70% off, most items at 50%.  There was a cute selection of SS pieces.  There were current pieces, like eyelet.  Best of all, they packed your haul in a Kwiat shopping bag and gave boxes!!
> 
> My god, the diamonds!!!!



I hope you got some great stuff and will show us some pics.

(Kicking myself for not hopping on a train.) But my back probably would not have been cooperative. It's been relatively OK today, but last night was hard. The Verdura would have been my downfall.


----------



## India

All that jewelry makes my mouth water!  Now what the heck would I do with still more jewelry!  When I start wearing brooches to pulmonary rehab, please have me locked up!  

Disappointing loss for DGS1 in Dayton this AM.  His good friend and huge rival, beat him.  DGS has only beaten him once.  Now, DGS has to play a boy he's never beaten but has known for the 3 years he's been playing in tournaments.  The kid is VERY good - would love to see DGS beat him.  DGS is a great player - has all the strokes etc, but his head defeats him every time.  His coach says that is just immaturity - he will be 15 in a month and ages up, so a strong finish would be wonderful.  Playing in the Under 17 group will be brutal - anyone still playing at that age is GOOD, and also, usually quite tall.  DGS is about 5'6" - has not yet had his growth spurt or puberty, so he'll be at a huge disadvantage.  Squash is such a fabulous game - SO exciting to watch -have never understood how the Olympic Committee could think it's too "dull" for the Olympics.  And Beach Volleyball with all the high fives and hugs isn't?


----------



## restricter

Ladies, it's worth a trip. There's something to be said about quality jewelry at a discount. I wish I could have taken all of you with me.  EB, there was a turquoise Verdura necklace and matching earrings.  To die for!  You and I could have spent hours drooling over jewelry (trust me, I was there for over 2, ogling and trying on $60,000 necklaces and that was with the discount).  The sale runs through Wednesday and I have a feeling there will be additional markdowns.

My reveal is here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/kwiat-please-897288.html

And now, back to reality.  The litter needs to be changed, the house needs to be vacuumed and it's snowing again, darn it!

India, sorry about DGS's loss and paws crossed for a victory next time.

CK - I can't believe Hot Cars is so big already!


----------



## ck21

Yesterday I listened to a food show and today I'm a spiralizing fool!!


----------



## India

I'm SO proud of DGS1!!!  No, he did not win the match I had hoped he would - he did play very well.  

This evening, his father received an email from the father of his good friend/rival whom DGS has only beaten once, and it wasn't this weekend.  Apparently, he gave his friend a "let" (when the two players sort of get in one another's way) which he might not have done.  His father thanked DGS for this and said "What wonderful character he showed. He is my man of the moment."  

I'm much prouder of this than any win.


----------



## Mindi B

All hail your DGS, India, for being an honorable person--too rare a trait, IMO.  And kudos, too, to his opponent and his opponent's father, for recognizing and appreciating honorable behavior.  Sounds like two young men being raised right!
Okay, ck, I Googled, and I don't think I get it.  How does cutting food into spirals make me all healthy?  It's pretty, but surely spiral zuccini doesn't magically taste like pasta?  What am I missing?
It can stop being winter now.  Really, thanks, but I'm over it.


----------



## ck21

Mindi-I bought it because I thought it might make Hot Cars think zucchini, broccoli and sweet potatoes are fun.  What I didn't anticipate is how fun I think it is.  I just ate two spiralized sweet potatoes and a zucchini (Hot Cars wouldn't touch it).  It somehow creates a texture that I really like (vs. a mashed sweet potato).


----------



## csshopper

Restricter-it,s good that I am on the West, not East Coast. Don't "need" any jewels, but oh what a temptation that sale would be. Love your curious cats, cute picture.The necklace is a stunning piece!

India-i believe in karma and your DGS will benefit in the future as a result of his gesture. Classy  of the father to communicate his appreciation. 

Ck hope it's a good week at work.

mindi- please feel free to share any part of winter. We need water, last 2 predictions for rain fizzled out, not a drop in our area.

Eb and chanel-vibes for pain relief. Hope you both feeling better.


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, ck, I get it!  The curly veggies _are_ neat.  Maybe Hot Cars will warm up to them.
css, I would happily sent boxcars of snow your way.  It's feast or famine in this country right now re precipitation.
Hope our Chat Peeps with injuries are on the mend. chanel, are those pain meds starting to work for you?
LDM, I meant to mention how fascinating those swirly letterpress symbols look!  Please share a picture or two of your craft projects with them. 
Turns out that neither Olive nor I sleep well when DH is away.  We both seem to think we are in charge of looking after the house and its occupants.  Up every two hours last night, plus a fun stretch from about 1:45 to 3 am when the plows came through and HenHen attempted to have a dialog with them through the bedroom window.


----------



## ck21

Good morning!  Wishing everyone a great day!

For once, we are having a good winter as far as snow is concerned.  Very few big snowfalls, and almost none on the ground now.  A few inches predicted for tonight/tomorrow, but 1-3 inches here is barely newsworthy.  Last year we had the kind of year the East Coast is having now--so much snow that we were running out of places to put it.  And, then it takes forever and a day to melt so spring starts in June...

Hot Cars and I are having a slow morning.  I'm working from home for a bit while he watches videos on his ipad.  I'm reading 2 books to his class later this morning and then in to work.  I could get used to this type of arrangement!


----------



## Mindi B

ck, that sounds like an ideal start to your day!  And Hot Cars must be loving it, too.  Enjoy!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Happy Monday!
Chanel I hope you are feeling better this week! When my arm was in a cast for three months a few years ago a sweet girlfriend sewed several scarves for me. They were made out of beautiful fabric from Turkey. Her father owned a fabric store in LA and she ended up with loads of leftover fabric. A month after my cast came off she fell off of her bike and broke her arm, she was so glad to have her scarves back! (I washed them for her first...eating was a messy challenge for me) Do you want me to sew something for you?

EB, I am so sorry about your back, I hope you are feeling much better today!

Restricter, those jewels sound amazing! I do hope we are able to take a peek!

India, I loved your story. You have such a gift for telling a story in such a way that we see and feel the moments in time. Thank you for sharing. Do you watch Mr. Selfridge? It's one of my favorite shows, if you aren't already a fan I suggest you watch it. The new season begins on March 29.
Many congrats to your DGS for being such a true gentleman on the court. It's rare to hear about these kind of athletes, how proud you must be!

Mindi, I am also not a fan of having my DH away from our home. Lucky has turned into a night owl.
I am often feeling "dog tired" during the day...

CK, I am so happy to hear you like spirilizing! Me too 
I love reading about Hot Cars dancing to Ghost Busters! That song happens to be "our song"... So NOT romantic but there is a cute story behind the reason.

Raining, thunder and lightening...finally!


----------



## Luckydogmom

csshopper said:


> India- loved it! You have obviously had fabulous good taste from the very beginning. You don't consider yourself a craft person, yet you furnish a beautiful home, set magnificent tables, and recognize and appreciate quality in all things  You and ldm are inspirations!
> 
> ldm- Elegant script! What fun a "play date" at your house would be.



Come on down CSS, I would love to have you over for a play date! 
What are your favorite colors?


----------



## restricter

Good morning all!  Thanks CSS and LDM.  

LDM, thanks for the update on Mr. Selfridge's return.  I am utterly hooked on that show.  The Paradise was also wonderful and it was a shame they ended its run after only two series.  BTW, you can see my little haul from Kwiat over in the Jewelry forum.

CK21 - yay on the lovely Monday.  My new job lets me work from home quite a bit and it's been a true gift to get to see WinkyToo grow from a scrawny, sickly kitten into the 10 month old terror he is now.  The only downside being expected to wait on them paw and foot.  Demanding lil critters.

Hope everyone is having a great day.  I've caught a bit of a sniffle from running around in the cold and waiting an hour in it for the sale to open.  My new sample sale rating is going to be based on how high my fever is the next day.  This one is waaaaaaay up there.

Have a super Monday, all.  I'll try to pop in around lunch time later and maybe I'll spriral some veggies.


----------



## crochetbella

Good morning all! 
Haven't had time to check in because Lily is here! 
We're over the moon happy and Ollie is being a wonderful "big brother". 
Hope all is well with you all.


----------



## ouija board

Hmm, spiral veggies..I've seen it done on food shows, but it'll never fly with DD. She likes her veggies either in their natural and unadulterated form, or not at all. I finally figured out that she only likes carrots raw. Not grated into spaghetti sauce, not cooked with butter, not cut into cute shapes (or spirals)..just plain raw. Throw in some ranch, and she's a happy little bunny. Not sure how long this phase will last, so I need a back up veggie in the works for the day that she suddenly decides to hate carrots. 

Restricter, fantastic haul! Puffy must be ecstatic! Hope the cold is a quick one. It sounds like this is a good day to stay indoors and cuddle with the kitties. 

Chanel, hope you are getting used to the cast! 

Ck, sounds like a fun morning! Reading to the little kids is quite a hoot. Our school library has a mystery reader program where parents can read a story during library time, and some people go all out and dress up in character. I find that just going as myself elicits just as much giggling and excitement amongst the kids, mostly giggling. Not sure if that's a good thing though...

LDM, I wish I'd had scarves back when I broke my arm. So much more fashionable than the ugly canvas sling (not sure exactly the quality of care that I received..a sling for a broken arm?? Oh well, it healed).


----------



## ouija board

crochetbella said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Haven't had time to check in because Lily is here!
> 
> We're over the moon happy and Ollie is being a wonderful "big brother".
> 
> Hope all is well with you all.




CBella!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! Lily is beautiful! How are you feeling?


----------



## Mindi B

OH, crochetbella, she is beautiful. . . and so is her name!  You must be thrilled, and exhausted!  Tons of  congratulations and good wishes and  from me to you and your DH, and a snuggle to your adorable daughter!


----------



## etoupebirkin

crochetbella said:


> Good morning all!
> Haven't had time to check in because Lily is here!
> We're over the moon happy and Ollie is being a wonderful "big brother".
> Hope all is well with you all.



*Another Chat baby!!!!

What a gorgeous girl!!!! I hope you are feeling OK.

As my people say, Mazel Tov!
*


----------



## etoupebirkin

My back is doing better but not completely pain free. Saturday night was the worst of it. But I was able to pound Advil yesterday and go to the hockey game with DH. The Caps won. My Halzan has extended it's winning streak!

It was icy on the way home. It took us three tries to get up our driveway last night.

India, you must be so proud of DGS. He sounds like such a wonderful young man. It was nice of the father to email your son too. It's a real comfort to know that he does the right thing when his parents aren't looking. 

My Dad always said final exam for parents is when their kids get launched into the world. And speaking of dear old Dad--he turns 93 today.

Hugs to everyone Mindi, LDM, CK, CSS, CG, Restricter (take care of yourself), OB and anyone else I might have missed.

Gotta go back to work.


----------



## Luckydogmom

crochetbella said:


> Good morning all!
> Haven't had time to check in because Lily is here!
> We're over the moon happy and Ollie is being a wonderful "big brother".
> Hope all is well with you all.



I am tickled PINK to read your wonderful news! Oh happy day!
I adore her name and she is beyond precious!
I hope you are feeling well. 
Sweet baby hugs and kisses. Xoxo


----------



## csshopper

Cbella, Lily is a beautiful little girl. She looks so alert, the expression on her endearing little face seems to say "I'm here, looks like a great place!" 

Hope you are feeling well and getting rest when you can. My doctor had a sense of humor and at one point in the process cheerfully informed me "There's a reason it's called Labor."


----------



## Mindi B

^^^Ha ha, doctor.  That would be the point where I would reach up and pull his lower lip over the top of his head and ask how he liked it.  Nothing like a male OB/GYN to bring the humor. 
Today is a day when I am hating on the world.  MINOR stuff, mind you, but I am crabby.  Good that DH is out of town.


----------



## India

Cbella, Lily is GORGEOUS!  My one and only DGD is named, Lily!  

My advice to all new mothers is as follows:

Sleep when the baby sleeps.  This is NOT the time to do laundry/pay bills/clean - it's SLEEP time.  

Don't get dressed for 2 weeks.  When people come by, if you're in your robe, they won't stay; if you're dressed, they will.  Your DH will also do more for you if you're not dressed.  He will take being dressed as "Ok, we're back to normal again - I'm off duty"!

My own DD discovered I was right on both counts.  I had driven her and DGS1 to the pediatrician for the 5 day check-up.  She kept her clothes on when she got back home.  Later, she said she was once more in her nightgown and robe - her DH had NOT fixed lunch for her with her dressed!

Thanks for all your nice words about DGS1.  One of the things I like best about squash, is the families.  They are not the typical Little League, OTT parents.  I think part of the reason is that they tend to be highly successful in their own right - they need not live through their children's glories.  This particular father is Indian - they only moved to the US 3 years ago - and he works for an international company based out of Cincinnati.  I've never met the mother - Indian mothers tend to stay at home and the fathers go to athletic events/science fairs etc.  They have invited my DSIL and DGS to their home a couple of times.  It's just a very nice, very friendly rivalry between two very nice young boys who like one another very much.  

I've heard that squash in CT is not the same - super competitive fathers who can be very nasty.  Squash does something I've never seen before.  There are no paid officials at a tournament.  When two players finish their match, they must immediately sit together and score/call the next match.  Rivals must now work together.  Of course, with the  younger, less-experienced players, some calls are questionable - just from inexperience, no malice.  I've been told that in CT, some fathers have had to be removed from the tournament site for yelling at these children who are calling/scoring the game.  Appalling...  Lucky to be in the Midwest!

Glad all those who are ailing are gradually improving.  We've all been a mess this winter!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

C'bella!  Lily is just gorgeous!!!  I'm over the moon for all four of you!!!  Enjoy, it goes by fast!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Just had to share, it may be the only time I can write that it snowed here!


----------



## Mindi B

LDM, that's CRAZY!  What beach is that?!


----------



## Luckydogmom

About 15 minutes north from our home.
We had a tremendous amount of hail, it felt like the roof was going to cave in. Very strange storm for us.
We need all we can get so no complaints here!


----------



## India

Good grief!  I think of hail as a midwest/south phenomena!  Be sure to contact your insurance company and have the exterior of your house (roof in particular) inspected for hail damage.


----------



## ck21

Lily is beautiful!!   Congrats, Cbella!

LDM--crazy weather!!


----------



## restricter

Cbella - many, many congrats on your beautiful baby girl!  She is magnificent!!!
LDM - Hope the rain comes soon.  I'd send you ours but its coming as snow first and then turning into a slushy mess.  Nobody wants that.  

I hear birds singing.  Okay, it's a blue jay and it's not exactly singing but surely that means my tulips might make it up and out from under all that snow eventually, right?

Hope everyone has a great day!

PS - I'm being responsible and not going back for more Kwiat.  Darn, I hate being responsible and Puffy hates it even more.  I had to hand her some Mikimoto to distract her.


----------



## tesi

cb-   What a beautiful sweet angel!   Many congratulations to you.  And heed the advice given here- I think it's quite sage.   Enjoy and treasure every moment.  

Eb- I hope your back pain has eased somewhat.  It's difficult to get much does when you have such pervasive pain.   The old fashioned heating pad does help.  Funny how we all throw them out but then look to them for comfort again.  (We did the same in our home-frankly it made me nervous as it was equally ancient as yours).  

Ldm- the snow/hail there is crazy!!  In nj we have had large bays freeze over that haven't in decades and people have been ice boating.  And driving cars out on it.  That is bananas!  I even received a video of a surfer in town surfing on an ocean iceberg!  
I have been able to escape the cold a bit down south however so I cannot protest too much.  I like warm.   

India- the story of your time in NYC is so compelling.  Would have been my dream but alas had to be dashed due to my personal realities.  Fashion and interior design are my loves. Every month the fashion and home magazines roll in- hubby thinks I'm quite crazy but I love what I love.  It pleases me so much that my dh and I have allowed our collective children to pursue their passions.   If they need some help for a period we provide it because we never want them to say they wish they had pursued xyz and didn't have the opportunity to do so.  My dh was a wonderful musician and singer and wanted to attend music school at 18 but had no option other than to find a job and attend community college at night years later.  This means he is a believer in dreams, and a mighty fine facilitator.   and the children find a way to chase dreams and pay their bills.   

Mindi- hope your day today is better.  Maybe things will be in the upswing once we push these clocks forward!  Spring is there.   I just know it.  Just hiding.   

Restricter-  I would have loved loved loved that sale.   I went to a local art/antique/jewelry show here 
Four days in a row!  I also met there the man-the KING of vintage jewels.  Fred leighton.  I actually called him the king. He's a cool beatnik type.   I tried on the most spectacular things.  Diamonds, emerald, sapphires, etc..I have no shame.  I did buy myself one piece- an additional Cartier love bracelet to stack.   
I have been working on my online GIA gemstone certification- I completed the colored stones course and will be starting the diamond one.  There is also a course in jewelry designs over the years you might appreciate.  

Ck- it's wonderful your winter has been a bit milder.  You deserve it!  I don't know how you do it but must make you appreciate spring all the more.  

Love and hugs to anyone I missed, especially Ob, css, and my sweet cg!    If anyone has any spare vibes that are business-related please
Send them to dh.   He's in the middle of something that is causing us both quite a bit of stress. 
I hate to watch it but hope it will pass with a month or so.   Xo


----------



## Luckydogmom

Tesi, sending you vibes for your DH as he works through this month of stress. Fingers crossed for a positive outcome! It sounds like you had a wonderful time at the antique show, what fun!

Mindi, loving vibes being sent your way as well, I do hope today is better for you&#128147;

Restricter, your new pieces of jewelry are simply beautiful!!

Bright blue sky here today, the "snow-ice men" on the beach have all melted. 
Thanks for the tip about the roof India, very good advise. 

Braxton day for me, he has the day all planned out. He is a funny little guy.
Sending extra vibes out to all who need them...&#128156;


----------



## biscuit1

Luckydogmom said:


> Tesi, sending you vibes for your DH as he works through this month of stress. Fingers crossed for a positive outcome! It sounds like you had a wonderful time at the antique show, what fun!
> 
> Mindi, loving vibes being sent your way as well, I do hope today is better for you&#128147;
> 
> Restricter, your new pieces of jewelry are simply beautiful!!
> 
> Bright blue sky here today, the "snow-ice men" on the beach have all melted.
> Thanks for the tip about the roof India, very good advise.
> 
> Braxton day for me, he has the day all planned out. He is a funny little guy.
> Sending extra vibes out to all who need them...&#128156;



LDM, you must be psychic and the most excellent Vibette. You've made my day.


----------



## Luckydogmom

biscuit1 said:


> LDM, you must be psychic and the most excellent Vibette. You've made my day.



&#128149;&#128156;&#128149;Are you ok??


----------



## biscuit1

Luckydogmom said:


> &#128149;&#128156;&#128149;Are you ok??



coping...... thank you so much . Love the Lucky pix, I'm sorry so late.


----------



## tesi

biscuit-  sending sweet vibes and thoughts your way.  xoxo


----------



## etoupebirkin

CBella, I hope you are getting some rest. Learning to be a Mom is not easy. I did not get out for two weeks with my first; it was so overwhelming.

LDM, Holy frigidaire!!! It snowed by you guys!!!! What a picture. I hope you guys had no hail damage. Glad you had a Braxton day. BTW, how's your Dad doing?

CK, I hope you are riding through the storms at work. 

restricter, I hope you're feeling better. If I was close to NYC, I don't think I could resist the magnetic pull of Soiffer Haskin.

Tesi, First, sending you lots of positive vibes for DH. Work stress just stinks, to put it politely. BTW, my old heating pad was gross, but this one has an odd rubbery smell. I'll live with it for a bit. I wish I could have met Fred Leighton. He does have such an exquisite eye for vintage pieces. Congrats on going through the GIA classes. I would love to do that one day.

Bisquit, I hope you're doing OK. (((hugs)))

I have some updates:
1. Chat vibes work. I was able to pick up the errant package today!!! I've repackaged the item (with the correct address) and enclosed a nice gift for her patience. The buyer was such a pleasant person. And completely understanding. She made a stressful situation far less aggravating.
2. My back is still a bit off, but not too bad.
3. My new kitchen appliances, washer and dryer are being installed on Friday the 13th. One thing about the company from which I purchased the appliances. They have a policy when you buy the extended warranty through them--if your appliance(s) do not need repairs in the five years, the amount you paid will be turned into merchandise store credit. I thought that's quite fair.
4. My iPad battery is shot. So I decided to get an iPad mini. Trying to downsize stuff I tote around every day.


----------



## ck21

Tesi-sending vibes to you and DH.

We just announced that thousands will be laid off, which is a huge for us.  Timing is unknown, though the guess is next week.  As you would imagine, the environment is not great.  I'll take any extra vibes you have!


----------



## csshopper

Luckydogmom said:


> Come on down CSS, I would love to have you over for a play date!
> What are your favorite colors?



 I favor neutrals like black, gray, navy and accents of bright colors. Red, Mykenos blue, vert anis, violet, soliel, orange. Camel with black or navy. 

You must have had a fun day today with Braxton. Did you bake cookies?


----------



## ck21

EB--thrilled to hear about your package!!  

Off to bed....taught class tonight, had to stop on the way home to get a replacement turn signal bulb and then spent time updating my LinkedIn profile.  Long day, but happy to have a sweet dog at my feet and two sleeping boys upstairs.


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> EB--thrilled to hear about your package!!
> 
> Off to bed....taught class tonight, had to stop on the way home to get a replacement turn signal bulb and then spent time updating my LinkedIn profile.  Long day, but happy to have a sweet dog at my feet and two sleeping boys upstairs.



Just finished reading the article on line about the cuts and immediately thought of you. Biscuit's stertke to you in abundance.  The numbers are sobering. I'm not sure what all his verbiage means, guess time will tell.


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> Tesi-sending vibes to you and DH.
> 
> We just announced that thousands will be laid off, which is a huge for us.  Timing is unknown, though the guess is next week.  As you would imagine, the environment is not great.  I'll take any extra vibes you have!



Sobering news. Sending vibes and prayers, fingers crossed for you next week.


----------



## Mindi B

Lots of vibes going out this morning: to biscuit, EB (for smooth appliance installation and continued back healing), to ck and her colleagues, to tesi and Mr. tesi, to new mom CBella!   to you all!


----------



## Mindi B

And for your Wednesday morning moment of zen, may I suggest: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tcOD0RP_v8


----------



## tesi

Eb- good luck with the appliance installation.  What a wonderful retailer to have such a sensible policy on repairs.  Now that is fair. Pleased your back is improving.   Slowly but surely I suppose.  Back pain is slow to resolve.

Ck- my thoughts are with you during this time of uncertainty.  Just be ready for whatever may be on the horizon.  And I know you are.  Hugs, hugs and more hugs. 

Biscuit- continuing vibes for you. 

Mindi- that cat sounds like my dh.  Literally just like him!
My heart goes out to all of you and we muddle through and savor these days in our lives. Love from here.


----------



## biscuit1

Dear Chats - you are the best !  The vibing is working - can't thank you enough.

XOXOXO


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, biscuit, let's try to think that spring will come soon.


----------



## crochetbella

Vibes for all who need them! 

And thank you all. We're so happy and exhausted.


----------



## Mindi B

"Happy and exhausted" sounds perfectly wonderful and normal for a new mom and dad!


----------



## Luckydogmom




----------



## csshopper

Luckydogmom said:


> View attachment 2915996



Love, love, love this with all the color. What a day brightener you are!


----------



## India

ck, I'm stunned as I"m sure you are.  Any idea how safe your job is?  Not a good place to be right now.

Well, once again the local schools are called off today.  Has it snowed?  Not one flake yet!  All they needed to do was have an early dismissal - then if snow did start late this afternoon, all children would already be home.

I told my SIL today that it gives me great pause that people with such poor judgement are in charge of educating my grandchildren.  Of course, if it snows tonight, there will be no school Thurs and possibly Fri as well.  This takes us through the first week in June with make-up snow days - terrible for local summer camps and families who have already made vacation plans.

Dog groomer called and asked me to bring in dogs this afternoon instead of tomorrow AM as planned - she lives in the country and is sure she won't be able to get to work tomorrow if it snows.  I just hope the freezing rain waits until I pick them up at 4PM and get them home!


----------



## biscuit1

crochetbella said:


> Vibes for all who need them!
> 
> And thank you all. We're so happy and exhausted.



Huge congratulations ! Beautiful baby ,lovely name.


----------



## biscuit1

Luckydogmom said:


> View attachment 2915996



Beyond special !!!  Your carousel horse (and a super kind note from a Chat ) have made my year so far .
Many thanx, regrouping .......


----------



## India

It started raining late yesterday afternoon, rained all night and really rained hard this AM into mid-afternoon.  The rain pretty much washed away most of the snow, except where it had been highly compacted - lawn clear.  

At 3:30, the freezing rain started.  Yes, I DID have to go out at that time and pick up the dogs from the groomer.  Ugh!  Got home safely, but it was very slick in the groomer's parking lot.

When a got about 3 blocks from home, the snow started.  It has not stopped since and we now have about 5 inches of fluffy wet stuff.  Yes, school is again cancelled for tomorrow.  It's very pretty - previous snow had gotten ugly, but I'm just SO tired of winter and cold weather.  It's not good for me to hibernate (there will be no rehab tomorrow since schools are closed), and when it's like this, all I want to do IS hibernate!

I think in my next life I'll come back as a bear.  i can get as fat as I want, and can hibernate and sleep all winter with no guilt.  I'm already as grouchy as one...


----------



## nycmom

vibes vibes vibes to biscuit, ck21, tesi & DH  you are all in my thoughts tonight

and congratulations crochetbella and welcome lily!!! she is absolutley beautiful and i LOVE the name (it happens to be my daughters as well)! i am so happy and excited for all of you!


----------



## Vintage Leather

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vibes for all who need them(or just could use a few extra ones)~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



In my mind, ~~~~~~~~~~ sound like the humming noise you make when you are hugging someone tight


----------



## chaneljewel

Biscuit, sending good vibes your way...take care.

Cella, Lilly is adorable!  Such bright eyes!  I love babies!

India, your GS sound like a courteous, respectable young man...two characteristics that will take him far in life.

LDM, the scarves sound like a wonderful idea.  I appreciate your kindness but know how busy you are.  You're such a sweetheart!
I'm doing some better.  Still have quite a bit of pain especially by the end of the day.   Fixing my hair is a terrible chore.  It's impossible to blow it dry.  Dh tried to help but had the round brush tangled in my hair.  It's even hard to pull it into a ponytail.  This ordeal makes me more aware of those who lose limbs.  It's such an adjustment I'm sure.  Mine is only temporary so I know those who have lost limbs must go through a lot emotionally to deal with their loss. 
Snow is back...lots and lots of snow!  Time changes Sunday so it just seems like it should be sunnier and warmer.   Down below zero here Friday.    A friend brought me some pink tulips which brightened this dreary weather at least.
I do think that snow is beautiful when it's untouched and so new.   To look out and see trees coated with the whiteness is breathtaking...however, driving in it and sloshing through it after it gets dirty is just not fun.


----------



## Mindi B

chanel, I'm glad there has been at least a little improvement--Things will keep getting better!  And spring is coming!  Really, truly, I just know it is!  I think your observations about how it must be to lose a limb indicate a very healthy outlook.  So often, for all of us, there are plenty who have it worse, and if we can remind ourselves of that it can give us strength--or at least prevent us from feeling too woeful.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi-fingers,toes,arms,legs,eyes crossed for luck and hopes the weather blast doesn't delay/cancel your departure for sunny climates! Powering up the vibe machine right now!


----------



## India

Here's what we got yesterday.  I think we got about 10" and the temp is to go down to below zero tonight.  Parts of the state got up to 20" - even Ft Knox is closed.  Needless to say, schools will be closed tomorrow as well.  Highways are totally clogged with 18 wheelers who are tuck on exit ramps or who slid off the road.  When did truck drivers forget how to drive?  They used to be the best drivers in the world and now they're far from it.  National Guard is rescuing people off of interstates who did not heed warnings to stay off the roads.

This form reminds me of one that I got into in late Mar while driving back to KY from ME.  Just me, 3 cats and 5 dogs and 3 months worth of luggage.  It really started snowing hard when I got to CT.  By the time I had crossed the Hudson River, it was bad.  It only got worse as I got into PA.  I would happily have gotten off the road and found a new place for the night, but every single exit ramp was blocked by a stuck 18 wheeler.  Fortunately, I had started with a full gas tank, but as traffic crawled to a near-stop, my fuel was dangerously low and no place to get off.  Finally, there was a flat exit in PA.  I got off, filled the gas tank, and needed to walk the dogs.  Now by this time, there was a LOT of snow on the ground and one could barely see, it was coming down so hard.  So, dumb me, instead of putting them on leashes, I just let them out at the gas station, thinking they'd get out squat and want right back in the car.  Oh no - they took off across the parking lot with huge trucks coming in!  I'm calling them and chasing them and they're having a merry old time.  Finally, a couple of truckers helped me corral them and get them back in the car.  Geeze...

The truckers told me the interstate (I-78) was closed up ahead due to trucks off the road, so I got back on going back in the direction I had come.  I got off at the first exit and there was a Holiday Inn.  Went inside and there was a VERY long line.  When I got to the front, there was one room left but they had a no-pets policy.  I begged them to put a $500 hold on funds on my credit card as a security deposit, and they relented.  I had already grabbed one of those big brass luggage carts.  I took it to my room and left it there.  Then, back to the car and around the back of the motel.  Back in to get the luggage cart.  Pulling it over deep snow was not easy!  I got the huge cat crate out and onto the cart - VERY heavy and cumbersome, then the dogs in their crates.  Finally, an overnight bag with my meds/nightgown etc.  Now to push this thing across the deep snow in the parking lot.  It was going NO WHERE!  Finally, a nice man helped me get it to the door.  Got everyone into the room, fed the beasts, and collapsed onto the bed and called my DH to let him know where we were and that we were okay (no cell phone then).  

The next morning, I went up the ram to the interstate, and went about 100yds and it became a parking lot.  We all sat there for an hour until one trucker came back and told us that the interstate was closed for the next 50 miles.  Why no highway patrol blocking us getting up on the danged thing?  So, little by little, all the cars did some fancy maneuvering and we all turned around and went back DOWN the up ramp!!!  I got on secondary roads and made it to somewhere in W VA that night and home the next day.  

I think back on this now and think "What on earth was I doing?"  Well, I was coming home from ME in late March and this storm was totally unexpected.  I was at that time in my late 50's and in pretty good health.  And I've always been clear-headed and somewhat fearless in situations like that.  I was prepared with a parka, fur coat, heavy boots, food etc.  I would not have frozen in the car at the side of the road - too many warm Cavaliers for that to have happened!  I even had water and dog food.  But geeze, I sure don't ever want to do that again - I'm now MUCH too old!


----------



## Mindi B

Clothes washer just quit mid-cycle.  Flight in about 36 hours.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

India said:


> Here's what we got yesterday.  I think we got about 10" and the temp is to go down to below zero tonight.  Parts of the state got up to 20" - even Ft Knox is closed.  Needless to say, schools will be closed tomorrow as well.  Highways are totally clogged with 18 wheelers who are tuck on exit ramps or who slid off the road.  When did truck drivers forget how to drive?  They used to be the best drivers in the world and now they're far from it.  National Guard is rescuing people off of interstates who did not heed warnings to stay off the roads.
> 
> This form reminds me of one that I got into in late Mar while driving back to KY from ME.  Just me, 3 cats and 5 dogs and 3 months worth of luggage.  It really started snowing hard when I got to CT.  By the time I had crossed the Hudson River, it was bad.  It only got worse as I got into PA.  I would happily have gotten off the road and found a new place for the night, but every single exit ramp was blocked by a stuck 18 wheeler.  Fortunately, I had started with a full gas tank, but as traffic crawled to a near-stop, my fuel was dangerously low and no place to get off.  Finally, there was a flat exit in PA.  I got off, filled the gas tank, and needed to walk the dogs.  Now by this time, there was a LOT of snow on the ground and one could barely see, it was coming down so hard.  So, dumb me, instead of putting them on leashes, I just let them out at the gas station, thinking they'd get out squat and want right back in the car.  Oh no - they took off across the parking lot with huge trucks coming in!  I'm calling them and chasing them and they're having a merry old time.  Finally, a couple of truckers helped me corral them and get them back in the car.  Geeze...
> 
> The truckers told me the interstate (I-78) was closed up ahead due to trucks off the road, so I got back on going back in the direction I had come.  I got off at the first exit and there was a Holiday Inn.  Went inside and there was a VERY long line.  When I got to the front, there was one room left but they had a no-pets policy.  I begged them to put a $500 hold on funds on my credit card as a security deposit, and they relented.  I had already grabbed one of those big brass luggage carts.  I took it to my room and left it there.  Then, back to the car and around the back of the motel.  Back in to get the luggage cart.  Pulling it over deep snow was not easy!  I got the huge cat crate out and onto the cart - VERY heavy and cumbersome, then the dogs in their crates.  Finally, an overnight bag with my meds/nightgown etc.  Now to push this thing across the deep snow in the parking lot.  It was going NO WHERE!  Finally, a nice man helped me get it to the door.  Got everyone into the room, fed the beasts, and collapsed onto the bed and called my DH to let him know where we were and that we were okay (no cell phone then).
> 
> The next morning, I went up the ram to the interstate, and went about 100yds and it became a parking lot.  We all sat there for an hour until one trucker came back and told us that the interstate was closed for the next 50 miles.  Why no highway patrol blocking us getting up on the danged thing?  So, little by little, all the cars did some fancy maneuvering and we all turned around and went back DOWN the up ramp!!!  I got on secondary roads and made it to somewhere in W VA that night and home the next day.
> 
> I think back on this now and think "What on earth was I doing?"  Well, I was coming home from ME in late March and this storm was totally unexpected.  I was at that time in my late 50's and in pretty good health.  And I've always been clear-headed and somewhat fearless in situations like that.  I was prepared with a parka, fur coat, heavy boots, food etc.  I would not have frozen in the car at the side of the road - too many warm Cavaliers for that to have happened!  I even had water and dog food.  But geeze, I sure don't ever want to do that again - I'm now MUCH too old!


Beautiful indeed!


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> Clothes washer just quit mid-cycle.  Flight in about 36 hours.



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
I feel for you!!!! any chance you can bring the clothes to a dry cleaner/laundry?


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks.  I rinsed (in the bathtub) and wrung out and then could dry most of the stuff that was left wet and stranded; all the stuff necessary for the trip is already packed; it's just last-minute house clean-up stuff I can't do, and while that irritates my OCD no end, it is NOT dreadful.  We bailed out the remaining water in the washer and turned off the water to the machine, just in case.  Repair guy is gonna try to come by tomorrow, so maybe we can diagnose, if not fix, the problem then.  Fingers, toes, eyes, wires crossed!
Why do appliances hate us so?  What did we ever do to them?


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> Thanks.  I rinsed (in the bathtub) and wrung out and then could dry most of the stuff that was left wet and stranded; all the stuff necessary for the trip is already packed; it's just last-minute house clean-up stuff I can't do, and while that irritates my OCD no end, it is NOT dreadful.  We bailed out the remaining water in the washer and turned off the water to the machine, just in case.  Repair guy is gonna try to come by tomorrow, so maybe we can diagnose, if not fix, the problem then.  Fingers, toes, eyes, wires crossed!
> Why do appliances hate us so?  What did we ever do to them?



we make them do our dirty work?! 
glad it was not too dreadful, but sure it is annoying, especially so close to the departure!
being OCD myself, i sympathize!


----------



## India

Oh Mindi, what a mess!  Hope washer can be fixed - I hate the thought of the new ones - not hot water rinse, and I hear the wash cycle is a minimum of a HOUR!  

Hope you have a great trip and send sunshine our way!


----------



## ouija board

MadMadCat said:


> we make them do our dirty work?!
> 
> glad it was not too dreadful, but sure it is annoying, especially so close to the departure!
> 
> being OCD myself, i sympathize!




Lol, I like that theory! I attempt to circumvent that by choosing the cheapest, ugliest appliance that is only too grateful to have a home that it would never dream of breaking down. Last year, I sprung for a fancy stainless fridge (that requires software updates apparently) which spent the better part of its first year buzzing like a lawn mower and cooling only off and on. Serves me right. 

Mindi, sending you washing machine repair vibes! Hopefully it's a simple fix so that you can leave without any worries.


----------



## tesi

india-  beautiful pictures!  what a story- you are a courageous one.  

mindi- hope the washer issue gets resolved before you leave- but at least everything you need is packed!  i'm hoping you are headed south!  florida maybe? it's warm, toasty warm there.  safe travels!

hugs to all!  and vibes aplenty!

i do have a dopey questionanyone here fallen for a delavaux bag?  love some of the kelly-like shapes.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  OB, that is very sound thinking.  If the appliance knows it's your home or the dump, it only makes sense that it would behave.  My appliances have gotten complacent.  I need to start reading Consumer Reports in front of them.


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  OB, that is very sound thinking.  If the appliance knows it's your home or the dump, it only makes sense that it would behave.  My appliances have gotten complacent.  I need to start reading Consumer Reports in front of them.




intimidation!!! that works for sure!!


----------



## MadMadCat

ouija board said:


> Lol, I like that theory! I attempt to circumvent that by choosing the cheapest, ugliest appliance that is only too grateful to have a home that it would never dream of breaking down. Last year, I sprung for a fancy stainless fridge (that requires software updates apparently) which spent the better part of its first year buzzing like a lawn mower and cooling only off and on. Serves me right.
> 
> Mindi, sending you washing machine repair vibes! Hopefully it's a simple fix so that you can leave without any worries.



yes i had to "reboot" my Bosch dishwasher last week. that is just not right...


----------



## ouija board

MadMadCat said:


> yes i had to "reboot" my Bosch dishwasher last week. that is just not right...




See, that's just wrong. When your appliance needs to be reminded how to do its job. And right on cue, my fridge just started to buzz..very quietly..as if to remind me that at any time, it could go all lawn mower on me again. I'll try Mindi's idea of intimidation.

Well, we did not get the snow or ice that other parts of the country experienced, but we did go from 70 degrees and humid to 40 and very windy in the span of 30 min last night. My poor plants are so confused!

Tesi, I've seen some photos of Delveaux bags but haven't seen them in real life. They look clean and simple, streamlined, in the same vein as Hermes. 

I've been yearning for a Kelly recently, but whew, the recent price increase as well as the rising vintage prices take my breath away. I'm also eying some Coach bags, of all things. I like the new direction that they are taking with their designs.


----------



## csshopper

tesi said:


> india-  beautiful pictures!  what a story- you are a courageous one.
> 
> mindi- hope the washer issue gets resolved before you leave- but at least everything you need is packed!  i'm hoping you are headed south!  florida maybe? it's warm, toasty warm there.  safe travels!
> 
> hugs to all!  and vibes aplenty!
> 
> i do have a dopey questionanyone here fallen for a delavaux bag?  love some of the kelly-like shapes.



tesi- not a dopey question and  yes, I did fall, and regret not picking myself up and doing something about it. We've visited Belgium several times in the past few years, most recently last April. I came close to purchasing a Delvaux bag in Ghent and regret not doing so. All that I looked at were beautiful, quality of leather and construction. The attention to detail indicates, and I've been told, they are heirloom bags.....last forever. I liked the interiors as there were several pockets and a key clip that would come in handy.  Only decided not to buy because I didn't really "need" a bag and hadn't set out to buy one so talked myself out of it....and thought we might be returning this year. As it turns out, we aren't (and the current Euro exchange would make a purchase very advantageous!) so I've actually been looking at some with resellers. Portero has one of interest currently listed.


----------



## csshopper

India-have you shared some of your wonderful writings about your adventures with your Grands?  Or, at least tucked copies away for the future?  What a family treasure to have such stories preserved.


----------



## csshopper

MadMadCat said:


> yes i had to "reboot" my Bosch dishwasher last week. that is just not right...



Mad- and we have a SONY "Smart" TV that appears to be smarter than we are!


----------



## MadMadCat

csshopper said:


> Mad- and we have a SONY "Smart" TV that appears to be smarter than we are!



Yes, when an appliance has "smart" in its name i stay away from it. If it is truly smart, I am the one to decide!!


----------



## MadMadCat

ouija board said:


> See, that's just wrong. When your appliance needs to be reminded how to do its job. And right on cue, my fridge just started to buzz..very quietly..as if to remind me that at any time, it could go all lawn mower on me again. I'll try Mindi's idea of intimidation.
> .



My wine fridge does that at times too. A kick well placed seem to help. In other words, intimidation or violence


----------



## etoupebirkin

One thing to note about Delvaux bags. They currently do not hold their value like Hermes. I have one Delvaux bag that I picked up on ebay for a good price. I'm not sure I would buy a bag at retail. Though as the euro falls against the dollar... it might become a better deal. Though I think if I go to Europe in the fall, my money will probably be spent at VCA or Hermes.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Friday fly by&#128156;
Don't get me started on "smart appliances". I prefer the dumb ones. Life is complicated enough for me.
One year I couldn't even turn on the TV if DH wasn't home, seriously.
We have tried to make everything LDM friendly in our home. Much easier on our marriage.
Good luck with your washing machine Mindi!!

DD's elctricity was out all day yesterday, we turned it into a fun baking and art day. I wish this happened every week, it was fun having them both here for the day.

Still sending those strong vibes out to all who need them!


----------



## MadMadCat

etoupebirkin said:


> One thing to note about Delvaux bags. They currently do not hold their value like Hermes. I have one Delvaux bag that I picked up on ebay for a good price. I'm not sure I would buy a bag at retail. Though as the euro falls against the dollar... it might become a better deal. Though I think if I go to Europe in the fall, my money will probably be spent at VCA or Hermes.



I agree with you, EtoupeBirkin. I think the Delvaux bags risk of being more of a trend.


----------



## India

I like that idea with appliances - intimidation and violence!  Always been my motto!  

LDM, I agree - if it has "smart" in it's name, avoid!!!! It is only going to be BIG trouble.  

DGS2 finally arrived to be a bit of shoveling.  That boy is just plain bone lazy!  It troubles me greatly.  

Thank God for Audi Quattro!!!  DGS could NEVER have shoveled my back turnaround or the driveway, but good old Quattro sent right up the driveway and right through the flowed up snow at the end.  I swear it could climb a mountain!  

I'm just stunned to be reading about the price of Hermes these days.  Kelly's over 10 grand?  WAY out of my price range!!!  Glad I have what I have, and it really is plenty.


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, I agree that these 'smart' appliances are too complicated.  I just need the basics anyway.   I want functional and easy.   
Mindi, hope you got your machine fixed easily.

EB, my new love...VCA!

Took me a good 15 minutes to put pillow cases on three pillows...such frustration with this arm...or lack of it and mobility!


----------



## tesi

eb and chanel-  i love VCA also, specifically the complicated watches.  love, love, love!

i guess i have gotten frustrated at the frankly ridiculous prices at H..and the silly policies.
and heaven knows i love a classically shaped bag..but i do understand the value hermes retains.  

hugs and vibeshugs and vibes!


----------



## Mindi B

First of all, I want a pillow with "Intimidation and violence" needlepointed onto it.
Secondly, DH and I made it to our destination.  Flight out of NYC was delayed over an hour because the previous flight left the gate late and then it took forever to get our aircraft from the hangar to the gate.  Apparently it went by way of New Jersey.  Even the gate agents were mystified; the crew kept showing up at the gate and saying, "No equipment yet, huh?" and disappearing again.
The airport was an absolute scrum.
Finally got to our connecting city--another scrum.  Insanity.
But we're here and it is not freezing cold!  Woot!
I kept reminding myself that this was a pleasure trip I was fortunate to be taking, and any bad behavior by me was just not on, as the British say.  So we arrived in good and grateful spirits.  Whew.
But it has been A Day.


----------



## India

Glad you finally made it!  Have a great time!


----------



## ck21

Glad you made it Mindi!

Supposedly we'll find out job stuff on Monday or Tuesday.  It's a strange time.  Many people ( myself included) have completely cleaned their desks.  The only thing I would have to walk out with is my purse.  It's all very surreal.


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> First of all, I want a pillow with "Intimidation and violence" needlepointed onto it.
> Secondly, DH and I made it to our destination.  Flight out of NYC was delayed over an hour because the previous flight left the gate late and then it took forever to get our aircraft from the hangar to the gate.  Apparently it went by way of New Jersey.  Even the gate agents were mystified; the crew kept showing up at the gate and saying, "No equipment yet, huh?" and disappearing again.
> The airport was an absolute scrum.
> Finally got to our connecting city--another scrum.  Insanity.
> But we're here and it is not freezing cold!  Woot!
> I kept reminding myself that this was a pleasure trip I was fortunate to be taking, and any bad behavior by me was just not on, as the British say.  So we arrived in good and grateful spirits.  Whew.
> But it has been A Day.



i am sure that as soon as you'll have the chance to change into a pareo and sandals, maybe even with a drink at hand with a colorful cocktail umbrella on top, this day will bejust a faint memory.
enjoy this vacation!!!


----------



## India

Ck, surreal, indeed!  Also, incredibly demoralizing.  I hope the powers that be have a horrid weekend making all these ghastly decisions.  How the heck did it come to this...


----------



## etoupebirkin

Oh CK, sending you MASSIVE vibes~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(((Hugs, too)))


----------



## Luckydogmom

CK, thinking of you, sending you tons of&#128149;&#128156;&#128149;&#128156;&#128149;&#128156;

Mindi, safe travels, have fun, relax and invite us next time!

Biscuit, still sending you strong vibes!!&#128052;&#128149;&#128156;&#128052;

Chanel, I think about you every day. After my hand accident I became super sensitive to anyone else with hand or arm difficulties.  It sure does make you aware of the simple things in life!
DH had to wash and fix my hair for three months, I looked homeless. I hope you are being treated like a princess &#128081;&#128149;&#128081;

India, huge better weather vibes for you, be safe!!&#10052;&#65039;&#128149;&#10052;&#65039;

Tesi, more vibes for you DH as well&#128188;&#128084;

Long day in LA  today but lots of fun! The flower mart was beautiful.

Extra vibes for anyone I missed!!!


----------



## Mindi B

ck, I am so sorry.  What an awful time.  I know that whatever happens, you will make the best of it, but it's terrible that all of  you have to go through this stress and sadness.  
chanel, biscuit, sending love and good thoughts your way, too!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Happy Sunday, I hope everyone remembered to Spring forward!


----------



## ouija board

Ck, sending vibes to you and your coworkers. 

Mindi, hope you are sitting on a warm beach sipping something boozy with a mini umbrella in it! You deserve a relaxing vacation after your travels and run ins with uppity appliances.

LDM, I totally forgot about the time change! Thank goodness my phone dies it automatically.


----------



## India

Only in KY!  Ten inches of snow Wed/Thurs, subzero temps Thurs night, Sat had a high of 53!  It's to be in the 50's again today and warm all next week, but with some torrential rain - already flood walls are up along the Ohio river downtown and in other areas near the river that are prone to flooding.  I have to drive to Ft Knox on Mon to fill prescriptions - hope no roads going there are flooded and they often are.  

I was SO tired after rehab and the gym yesterday that I fell asleep in my chair and slept for 2 hrs sitting up!  See what you all have to look forward to in your elderly years!  Went to bed around midnight and slept until after noon (i.e., 1PM DST)!  Oh well, guess I needed the rest.  I'm so lucky to have dogs who are older and love to sleep all the time as well.  I had planned on going to 11:15 church but didn't set my alarm as was sure I'd wake up on my own.  Oh well...

I'm hoping that the warmer weather will get me out of the house more and energize me.  I sure need to be energized!  I sometimes wonder if I used up all my lifetime allotment of energy with a very energetic youth/middle age...


----------



## nycmom

ck I so wish there was something more I could do but I will be thinking about you tomorrow and Tuesday and hoping for the best


----------



## ck21

Thank you for all of the good thoughts.  You guys are the best.  Wonder what one wears when they may possibly be laid off?  Something sassy, I think!  

India- hot cars and I are also sleepy today.  I convinced him to snuggle with me I the couch for a delightful nap!


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> Thank you for all of the good thoughts.  You guys are the best.  Wonder what one wears when they may possibly be laid off?  Something sassy, I think!
> 
> India- hot cars and I are also sleepy today.  I convinced him to snuggle with me I the couch for a delightful nap!


I would wear something that I wouldn't mind giving away afterwards. It's kind of like how I feel about the outfit I wore to my Mom's funeral. I just could not look at it again.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I just got done visiting my Dad in Florida. My birthday present to him is I visit him for the weekend, just me. I'm recuperating emotionally. It's really hard. I know he LOVES where he's at. But it is wrenching for me. He's definitely slowing down. We walk the wildlife refuges. It took us 2 hours to walk the one mile loop. Then he was exhausted, so I left for the airport early, so as to let him rest.

I just feel sad.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, I am so sorry.  It is horribly hard to see our loved ones aging.  I do envy your wonderful relationship with your dad, though--that is something to be grateful for, as I'm sure you are.  His time with his DD must mean the world to him, and you are dear to give him that, even though it is an emotional struggle.


----------



## Mindi B

ck, know that I (and everyone here) will be thinking of you tomorrow.  Sending good wishes that what happens, happens for the best.


----------



## georgiegirl27

Mindi B said:


> First of all, I want a pillow with "Intimidation and violence" needlepointed onto it.
> Secondly, DH and I made it to our destination.  Flight out of NYC was delayed over an hour because the previous flight left the gate late and then it took forever to get our aircraft from the hangar to the gate.  Apparently it went by way of New Jersey.  Even the gate agents were mystified; the crew kept showing up at the gate and saying, "No equipment yet, huh?" and disappearing again.
> The airport was an absolute scrum.
> Finally got to our connecting city--another scrum.  Insanity.
> But we're here and it is not freezing cold!  Woot!
> I kept reminding myself that this was a pleasure trip I was fortunate to be taking, and any bad behavior by me was just not on, as the British say.  So we arrived in good and grateful spirits.  Whew.
> But it has been A Day.



I am so glad you got away on your holiday   I hope you have a lovely break and a well deserved rest  



ck21 said:


> Thank you for all of the good thoughts.  You guys are the best.  Wonder what one wears when they may possibly be laid off?  Something sassy, I think!
> 
> India- hot cars and I are also sleepy today.  I convinced him to snuggle with me I the couch for a delightful nap!



What an AWFUL time for you CK21... I am so sorry you are having to go through this.  I know that it will be an incredibly difficult and upsetting time for you but please know that you will not be alone - the posts on here show so much love and so much support for you and I for one can promise you that you will be in my prayers tonight so I KNOW that tomorrow you will have a peace about it all and will have TRUE dignity in very difficult circumstances... 



etoupebirkin said:


> I would wear something that I wouldn't mind giving away afterwards. It's kind of like how I feel about the outfit I wore to my Mom's funeral. I just could not look at it again.


Aaaaw... this really touched a nerve with me... it is one of those times when you really don't want to remember the outfit at all and yet one of those times when you often do - and in detail... (sending you empathy and hugs) x



etoupebirkin said:


> I just got done visiting my Dad in Florida. My birthday present to him is I visit him for the weekend, just me. I'm recuperating emotionally. It's really hard. I know he LOVES where he's at. But it is wrenching for me. He's definitely slowing down. We walk the wildlife refuges. It took us 2 hours to walk the one mile loop. Then he was exhausted, so I left for the airport early, so as to let him rest.
> 
> I just feel sad.


I am so sorry - it is always so difficult to see a relative suffering or deteriorating in any way at all... but as Mindi B quite rightly said, your time spent with him is SUCH a gift to him and will of course be to you too... It IS draining, but it is time that you cannot ever replace... and is indeed precious.  What greater gift could you possibly give him than to BE there with him and spending time with him - I know how very much that would mean to me to have my son taking time out to spend time with me in similar circumstances  x



Mindi B said:


> ck, know that I (and everyone here) will be thinking of you tomorrow.  Sending good wishes that what happens, happens for the best.


ABSOLUTELY!!  You will NOT be going in there alone tomorrow and whatever happens tomorrow it will NOT be the end of anything - it will be the BEGINNING of what is coming for you next  God Bless xxx


----------



## Luckydogmom

CK, vibes a plenty for you sweetie! &#127799;


----------



## Luckydogmom

etoupebirkin said:


> I just got done visiting my Dad in Florida. My birthday present to him is I visit him for the weekend, just me. I'm recuperating emotionally. It's really hard. I know he LOVES where he's at. But it is wrenching for me. He's definitely slowing down. We walk the wildlife refuges. It took us 2 hours to walk the one mile loop. Then he was exhausted, so I left for the airport early, so as to let him rest.
> 
> I just feel sad.



EB, you a dear daughter for spending cherished time with your dad. My heart goes out to you, watching our parents age is heartbreaking. Hugs of comfort being sent your way...xoxo&#128147;


----------



## tesi

ck-  my thoughts are with you for the next few days and always as this all potentially unfolds.
we have your back always..xoxox

eb-  i'm sure your dad so appreciated your visit.  it is not easy by any means, and difficult to watch. my heart yes out to you.  i understand completely..

mindi-  have fun sweetie!!  relax and enjoy.  you deserve it.

love to all i have missed.  continuing on the same path here. stays quo.  next month will be make or break.  either way it will all be ok.  we just figure it out together.  
hugs all round!


----------



## ck21

Sending you thoughts, EB.  

Georgiegirl--thank you so much for the kind words.  

EB- your thoughts s on what to wear made me stop and think, as I hadn't thought about it that way.  I'm currently planning on skinny jeans (we are casual) cute ankle boots, a flowy red shirt, fun necklace and my blue Brighton evelyne.

Love to all!


----------



## ck21

tesi said:


> ck-  my thoughts are with you for the next few days and always as this all potentially unfolds.
> 
> we have your back always..xoxox
> 
> 
> 
> eb-  i'm sure your dad so appreciated your visit.  it is not easy by any means, and difficult to watch. my heart yes out to you.  i understand completely..
> 
> 
> 
> mindi-  have fun sweetie!!  relax and enjoy.  you deserve it.
> 
> 
> 
> love to all i have missed.  continuing on the same path here. stays quo.  next month will be make or break.  either way it will all be ok.  we just figure it out together.
> 
> hugs all round!




Xoxo right back at ya!!


----------



## csshopper

ck- one more set of vibes and   You will be in my thoughts as well.

 Loved the image of you and Hot Cars tucked in for a nap on the couch.


----------



## Vintage Leather

ck21 said:


> Thank you for all of the good thoughts.  You guys are the best.  Wonder what one wears when they may possibly be laid off?  Something sassy, I think!
> 
> India- hot cars and I are also sleepy today.  I convinced him to snuggle with me I the couch for a delightful nap!



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I am of three minds when it comes to what I call Toodles Outfits, depending on how I feel about the job in question.

One is a mourning outfit - when I understand I need to but really don't want to say goodbye.  It's usually dark, and it's usually something I'll never wear again.  I also plan on a bottle of wine or a carton of ice cream for my personal wake  It's not saying goodbye to the job as much as it is a way of life.

One is a FU I'm Fabulous outfit - when I'm at the end of my rope, I've mentally said goodbye weeks or months ago, and being fired or quitting is a relief. This outfit is a confidence outfit, that I know makes me look amazing.  My after work meal is pizza and champagne.  

And the last is a All Business outfit - usually a suit or interview clothes. Again, I'm focused on the next job, and I'm negotiating.  Negotiating my severance package, writing my resume... I'm all business and I'm ready to talk.  After work dinner - take Hot Cars (and maybe even your DH) out for ice cream and then onward and upwards.


I'm a firm believer that the end of a job should have some sort of ceremony for saying goodbye and letting go.


----------



## ck21

Vintage Leather said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> I am of three minds when it comes to what I call Toodles Outfits, depending on how I feel about the job in question.
> 
> 
> 
> One is a mourning outfit - when I understand I need to but really don't want to say goodbye.  It's usually dark, and it's usually something I'll never wear again.  I also plan on a bottle of wine or a carton of ice cream for my personal wake  It's not saying goodbye to the job as much as it is a way of life.
> 
> 
> 
> One is a FU I'm Fabulous outfit - when I'm at the end of my rope, I've mentally said goodbye weeks or months ago, and being fired or quitting is a relief. This outfit is a confidence outfit, that I know makes me look amazing.  My after work meal is pizza and champagne.
> 
> 
> 
> And the last is a All Business outfit - usually a suit or interview clothes. Again, I'm focused on the next job, and I'm negotiating.  Negotiating my severance package, writing my resume... I'm all business and I'm ready to talk.  After work dinner - take Hot Cars (and maybe even your DH) out for ice cream and then onward and upwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a firm believer that the end of a job should have some sort of ceremony for saying goodbye and letting go.




I like this school of thought!  I think I'm going the FU I'm fabulous route.  I think I'm hoping that I'm not one of the ones to go, but to be honest, I'm not totally sure....


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> I like this school of thought!  I think I'm going the FU I'm fabulous route.  I think I'm hoping that I'm not one of the ones to go, but to be honest, I'm not totally sure....




Fabulous is absolutely the way to go! I like the outfit that you have planned. (Blue Brighton Evelyne? Love that color!). Definitely a fabulous outfit that says, no matter what I hear today, I'm most definitely not getting dragged down. Onwards and upwards no matter what, no matter where!


----------



## Mindi B

You _are_ fabulous, ck.  Thinking of you.


----------



## India

Mindi is right, ck - you ARE fabulous!  

eb, I'm amazed that your father can still walk one mile, something I couldn't possibly do.  You were dear to go see him - parents love one-on-one time with their progeny as they get old (something I rarely get!).  

Off to see the allergist to get a couple of new prescriptions (Tricare Formulary no longer has the old ones on it) and then off to Ft Knox to get refills and new ones.  Wish me good luck that there is no flooding or roads closed!  I only know one way to get there!


----------



## ck21

Good luck, India!


----------



## etoupebirkin

India, good luck!!!

CK, thinking of you. (((Hugs)))

Thank you for all your support and well wishes. It means the world to me. I know that many of us are traveling down the same path. It's nice to know we have each other's back.

I am recovering emotionally from the visit. My Dad used to have such a twinkle in his eye and a spring in his step. And it's hard for me to see that those are gone. But he seems pretty content. He has a remarkable outlook on life and has largely spent his retired life outdoors. I think this has helped him live so long and so well. He really loves his new place. It is a safe zone for him. I'm so glad he's there.


----------



## georgiegirl27

etoupebirkin said:


> India, good luck!!!
> 
> CK, thinking of you. (((Hugs)))
> 
> Thank you for all your support and well wishes. It means the world to me. I know that many of us are traveling down the same path. It's nice to know we have each other's back.
> 
> I am recovering emotionally from the visit. My Dad used to have such a twinkle in his eye and a spring in his step. And it's hard for me to see that those are gone. But he seems pretty content. He has a remarkable outlook on life and has largely spent his retired life outdoors. I think this has helped him live so long and so well. He really loves his new place. It is a safe zone for him. I'm so glad he's there.


Aaaaw... It really does sound like he is safe and is happy despite his visible deterioration etoupebirkin - he also has the love of his daughter... so he really IS a truly blessed man  
 x


----------



## csshopper

eb- I'm coming at this from the other end of the discussion, the elderly parent end and I can not tell you strongly enough HOW MUCH your visit means. The GREATEST gift is the gift of time and *presence*, there is no *present* like it. And in your case it involves scheduling time and travel, not just a drop in at a house around the corner. DH and I each have children from previous marriages and we both enjoy group time but always make time for 1:1's with our children. Each visit is a spirit booster and for him, an often energy booster as he makes an effort to be more active. Sounds like it is the same for your Dad. Every parent should be blessed with a daughter like you and what a wonderful role model you are for your children.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

csshopper said:


> eb- I'm coming at this from the other end of the discussion, the elderly parent end and I can not tell you strongly enough HOW MUCH your visit means. The GREATEST gift is the gift of time and *presence*, there is no *present* like it. And in your case it involves scheduling time and travel, not just a drop in at a house around the corner. DH and I each have children from ponrevious marriages and we both enjoy group time but always make time for 1:1's with our children. Each visit is a spirit booster and for him, an often energy booster as he makes an effort to be more active. Sounds like it is the same for your Dad. *Every parent should be blessed with a daughter like you and what a wonderful role model you are for your children. *



I second this emotion!!!


----------



## georgiegirl27

Third  x


----------



## nycmom

& 4th from me!

Ck thinking about you all day...


----------



## India

Make that a 5th from this old lady!


----------



## ck21

No news today, but at least I looked good.  Sounds like tomorrow is the day!


----------



## georgiegirl27

ck21 said:


> No news today, but at least I looked good.  Sounds like tomorrow is the day!


So relieved to hear....!  We will all be with you in spirit again tomorrow so please try to sleep well and remember - you have NOTHING to fear apart from fear itself  BIG HUGS!  xx


----------



## India

I don't deal well with the unknown.  Talk about causing agony!  Fingers crossed for tomorrow, but whatever the outcome, I know you'll come out okay and find something fabulous to do.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Ck, I've been thinking about you all day.  Will be keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> Ck, I've been thinking about you all day.  Will be keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow.



I echo CG's sentiments.Sending you vibes and good thoughts, too.


----------



## Luckydogmom

CSS I love what you wrote. That should be given to every child, such a wonderful reminder of the importance of time well spent.
My sister and I actually had a falling out right after our mom passed away.
Her attitude during the final year with our mom was, "mom would want me to be living my life and having fun". My attitude was to put my life on hold and be there for her. I made huge sacrifices but wouldn't change a thing.
When we are able to spend any amount of time with our parents it is a gift, a gift for the one on the receiving end and for the one taking the time to share.
As our kids age we are also trying  to spend more one on one time with them, they are all so different and we love enjoying the uniqueness of each alone.
EB, your dad is one lucky dad!

CK, huge vibes for today, thinking of you!!


----------



## ouija board

Thinking of Ck!! 

EB, I'm so glad you were able to spend time with your dad, but I know how emotionally draining it is. 

Mindi, hope you're having a great vacation! Someplace warm, on a beach, sipping MaiTai's...hopefully not Ban Island, though!

It's spring break here, and I am already exhausted. Keeping DD entertained, housework, getting ready for taxes...I'm ready for MY spring break!


----------



## ck21

Onward and upward.  I will be spending some magical weeks with Hot Cars as I determine my next adventure.  
Thank you for the good thoughts!!


----------



## nycmom

Oh ck...thinking about you and sending love and support


----------



## restricter

Hi everyone.

CK -  I've been where you are and I think the one accessory you need to wear (if today isn't the day) is a CDC bracelet.  It covers all the bases: edgy, angry and a little unexpected.  It sucks to be on that precipice and you surely don't deserve to be there.  Corporate America stinks sometimes.  Well, most of the time.  Hang in there and look forward to the next chapter because it will surely be better.

EB - hugs.  Aging parents/sick parents are a hard thing to face but you were there and no matter how hard it was, you're going to look back and be glad you were.

Hope everyone else is having a good day.  My day started with a bang.  WinkyToo decided he wants to be an interior decorator when he grows up and knocked a lamp onto the floor, where it promptly broke.  This is why I don't have super fancy anything in my house.  It was a $99 faux Tiffany lamp and I'm sure I can find a new one in HomeGoods without working up a sweat.  It has to be a Tiffany lamp because we cannot have fur sticking to lampshades and starting fires.  Ah, the joys of the multicat household.

I'm having a challenging day at work but it's not a bad one.  I've been asked to look into something I have no experience with and for which the reference materials put out by the banking regulators haven't been updated since 2000.  My mantra, it's a learning experience.  Followed by:  I hated that lamp anyway.  And then: I need Oreos.

I think I need to put on a piece of really nice jewelry and eat the cookies I do have, don't you?

Have a day that is as fabulous as each of you are!  Hugs!


----------



## csshopper

Ck-There's an open door somewhere ahead  and when you make the decision to walk through it the people on the other side will be thinking "How are we fortunate enough to have her choose us?"


----------



## ck21

Thank you for the love and support.  I'm ok.  Even better than ok.


----------



## georgiegirl27

ck21 said:


> Thank you for the love and support.  I'm ok.  Even better than ok.




That sounds like you are in. good place - I am SO pleased for you xxx


----------



## India

Well, heck, ck.  I have a feeling that you're going to discover what you REALLY want to do with your life and it may well be something totally different from what you've been doing.  All I know is that your company lost someone special and I may never again feel the same way about them (having been a loyal customer since their first store in St Louis a LONG time ago!).  You know where your priorities are - Hot Cars and your husband.  What happens now will work with that guide.

No, if I were dying, I would NOT want my children to just be "having fun", I'd be selfish and want them right by my side.  After all, I spent a lifetime being there for them when they needed me, convenient or not (and often not at all!).    You made the right call LDM.  If your sister has children of her own, she will reap what she sowed.

RAIN, RAIN, RAIN here today!  My front yard looks like a pond in places, and my fish pond in the back garden is over the banks.  I wonder if that qualifies me for flood relief federal funds?  Ha!

When I drove to Ft Knox yesterday, I could see that the river was VERY high and over the banks on the other side - tree tops coming out of the water.  Late yesterday, I got an email from our little subdivision (which is actually a 6th class city) saying that River Rd was closed between two streets - that was for about 2 miles. At one end of the closed area of River Rd, is the club where my DGS play squash and I transport them on Mon & Wed.  DD had just flown in from Durham where she got the restaurant opened in the new hotel on Sun (hotel opens in a week), so she went down and said it was not yet flooded in front of the club, so I was able to take and retrieve the two DGS.  I have little doubt with al this rain (which is to continue all week), that the road may well be impassable on Wed, thus no squash.  The ground was so saturated from last weeks heavy rain, followed by the 10" of snow, that now there is no place for it to go.  Ah, the joys of  mud season in the midwest/upper south!  Glad I went to Ft Knox when I did!  

They have a new pharmacy there and I'm bowled over at how much better it is!  It used to be that the annual trip with new prescriptions was a "take a lunch and a large book" event.  I'd go to the PX, and the Commissary and still wait and wait.  Well, once a year, right?  Refills every 3 months were faster, but still it took about 30 minutes to pick up the prescriptions (plus the 45 min drive each way), but since they're free and I get 7 of them, this saves me thousands of dollars each year.

Well, this time I had two new prescriptions - one a replacement for one that is no longer on the Tricare formulary, and the other, a pain med, that can only be refilled once - had to first go to the doctor and sign away my life, attesting that I'm not abusing this mild painkiller (which I actually use off-label to let me breath better so I can better exercise at rehab).  They now have the bldg divided into two waiting areas - one for new and one to pick up refills.  The new has a large kiosk that asks if you want to wait or come back in an hour.  I punched in "wait" and got a number.  It was called immediately.  They had 5 windows (old place had ONE!).  Took up my prescriptions and stood there while he got them, signed for the painkiller and the entire process took about 3 minutes!  Then I went to the refill area - no waiting - got my other 5 prescriptions and was out of there in less than 10 minutes and on my way back home. 

I feel very badly for those who have become pharmacists as this facility is done almost totally by robots.  There is always a pharmacist on duty, but robots don't need lunch or bathroom breaks and do it very efficiently.  It is the first time I've EVER seen anything done by the military (both husbands served in different branches at different times) in 49 years!!!  Hurry up and wait has previously been their mantra!  One of the greatest gifts my 2nd husband gave me was his 20 yrs of service (both active and reserve) in the Navy which gives me these great prescription benefits.    I may worry about my health sometimes, but at least I don't have the worry of how will I pay for my meds.  Your tax dollars at work, ladies!

Now, off to rehab.  I was exhausted this AM and slept in so am going this PM.


----------



## ouija board

Ck, they lost a special person today, but for you, onwards and upwards is right! At least now it's official and you can move on. I know you'll figure out what your next step will be in due time, but definitely enjoy this short stint as a stay at home mom. Hot Cars will be over the moon to have you around after school! 

Restricter, that's the cross we must bear for sharing a house with cats. The tally of how much Evil Kitty destroyed during her first few years was crazy. That's not counting all the stuff she brought to the dog to chew up (glass Christmas ornaments, iPod case to name a few), AND the two foreign body surgeries that resulted (for the dog, of course). Good luck with the new project. I think wearing fantastic piece of jewelry and a package of Oreos are called for, but then again, that's what I do to get through any normal day!


----------



## Mindi B

ck, I am so sorry.  Everyone has already said it, but I'll repeat, "Your company is not thinking straight."   They are letting a treasure walk out the door.  BUT, you are going to write a new chapter in your life, and that is exciting.  
Oreos for everyone.


----------



## csshopper

Restricter: Oreos with TRIPLE filling.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, Ck, NOT the news I wanted to hear.  But, I have full faith you'll land firmly on your feet.  This absolutely their loss.


----------



## tesi

ck-  sweet friend i am thinking of you and sending you love and wishes for the doors of opportunity to welcome you into something that better suits you and makes you happy..

hugs to all that need them
and maybe spring is here.  yardmen actually did a spring cleanup today.  and i KNOW he does nothing before it is time.  doesn't want his efforts wasted.  i am looking forward to tending everything up north again.  the south is a veritable jungle.and i love that too but it doesn't have that spring "pop" that makes you feel the energy of rebirth.  

xo


----------



## Luckydogmom

CK, huge hugs of support for you! As others have said, they are the ones who will be at a loss.
What a serious error they have made, but have opened a door of wonderful possibility for you at the same time. Lucky Hot Cars, I can't wait to read about your adventures!&#128149;&#127799;&#128156;


----------



## chaneljewel

CL, although I haven't posted in the past few days, my thoughts have been with you.  I do believe that another opportunity will come your way.  "As one door closes, another opens."  Just remember how strong you've become and how hard you've worked in life.   It sounds as if you have a good attitude which will take you on another path.  Enjoy this 'down' time.

Mindi, have a wonderful trip!

EB, it is hard seeing parents age and become more feeble.  I miss mine so much and value every day I had with them.


----------



## etoupebirkin

CK, giving you a big hug!!! Spend some quality time with Mr. Hot Cars. And find something new and better.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Long day here, I spent the morning with DD and Braxton at the ER, poor little guy is really sick with an awful bug. I was hugged and kissed tons by him so I may be MIA in three days with the flu. Fingers crossed.
This afternoon I helped my dad's girlfriend look for her dad. Long story...the short version is that her sweet 90 year old dad passed away last week. The memorial was yesterday. After the memorial she misplaced his ashes. It was a hectic afternoon of tears, dealing with family, cleaning up, etc......The service was at her parents' home. She searched everywhere for them. Last night we had her retrace her steps, no luck. We continued the search today, still no luck yet. She can't tell her brother or sister, omg, it's just awful. We are hopeful that they are simply in plain site, maybe hidden by flowers or a plant. We had moments of laughter, tears, more laughter, etc...The whole situation is so silly, strange and right out of a movie. My dad's girlfriend is a brilliant scientist, we giggled at the humor of this.
If anyone has any extra vibes to throw her way, search and rescue vibes are dearly appreciated. 
What a day.


----------



## Luckydogmom

tesi said:


> ck-  sweet friend i am thinking of you and sending you love and wishes for the doors of opportunity to welcome you into something that better suits you and makes you happy..
> 
> hugs to all that need them
> and maybe spring is here.  yardmen actually did a spring cleanup today.  and i KNOW he does nothing before it is time.  doesn't want his efforts wasted.  i am looking forward to tending everything up north again.  the south is a veritable jungle.and i love that too but it doesn't have that spring "pop" that makes you feel the energy of rebirth.
> 
> xo



Oh Tesi, the pop of Spring is the best! Especially for all of you who have had far too much of winter weather!


----------



## Luckydogmom

India, please be safe when out and about. Your weather is just awful!


----------



## etoupebirkin

LDM, I hope they find his ashes. Stuff like that gets found. Oh, but the heartache in the interim. OY!


----------



## etoupebirkin

restricter said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> CK -  I've been where you are and I think the one accessory you need to wear (if today isn't the day) is a CDC bracelet.  It covers all the bases: edgy, angry and a little unexpected.  It sucks to be on that precipice and you surely don't deserve to be there.  Corporate America stinks sometimes.  Well, most of the time.  Hang in there and look forward to the next chapter because it will surely be better.
> 
> EB - hugs.  Aging parents/sick parents are a hard thing to face but you were there and no matter how hard it was, you're going to look back and be glad you were.
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a good day.  My day started with a bang.  WinkyToo decided he wants to be an interior decorator when he grows up and knocked a lamp onto the floor, where it promptly broke.  This is why I don't have super fancy anything in my house.  It was a $99 faux Tiffany lamp and I'm sure I can find a new one in HomeGoods without working up a sweat.  It has to be a Tiffany lamp because we cannot have fur sticking to lampshades and starting fires.  Ah, the joys of the multicat household.
> 
> I'm having a challenging day at work but it's not a bad one.  I've been asked to look into something I have no experience with and for which the reference materials put out by the banking regulators haven't been updated since 2000.  My mantra, it's a learning experience.  Followed by:  I hated that lamp anyway.  And then: I need Oreos.
> 
> I think I need to put on a piece of really nice jewelry and eat the cookies I do have, don't you?
> 
> Have a day that is as fabulous as each of you are!  Hugs!



You make me laugh. One time Rosie looked at me and knocked a lamp off the nightstand. It broke. The lamp was far bigger and heavier than the cat. Go figure.

I did not have a great day at the office. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## ck21

Wide awake and feeling strange.  So used to having work to do and to think about.

This will be an adjustment!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> Wide awake and feeling strange.  So used to having work to do and to think about.
> 
> This will be an adjustment!



Oh CK, this is a tough, thoughtful time for you. We are here for you. Do you have Net Flicks? Maybe it might be nice to get lost in a good movie tonight. 
XOXO&#128156;


----------



## csshopper

ldm- search and rescue vibes for sure! Any chance one of the siblings took him home?


----------



## ck21

Still awake, while Hot Cars snores.  No TV LDM, lest I wake the sweet boy.

The misplaced ashes... Funny, but not to the daughter, I'm sure.  Did she check the fridge?

Hoping for sleep....


----------



## nycmom

Thinking about you ck...not sure how much that helps but I hope you know you're not alone and you have all these vibes streaming your way! 

LDM oh no, I hope one day that will be a funny story but for now I can only just imagine the stress! The night my mother died I spent hours searching for her rings, I really thought they were somehow lost forever, but I eventually found them a month or so later so I'm hoping that is a good omen for all of you too!


----------



## Mindi B

ck, it is a huge adjustment for you and your family.  Give yourself lots of time and space to feel however you feel, and check in with us whenever!  
LDM, jeepers, what a day.  Hope Braxton is better and sending locating thoughts to your friend.  Hopefully one day she will be able to look back on this and laugh unreservedly!


----------



## ck21

Thought for the day...tired already of people ( not here) feeling sorry for me.  I don't do pity.  

Even though Hot Cars still has some days at day care left (I had to give 2 weeks notice), he is insisting on making today a "stay at home day".  The adventure begins!!


----------



## Mindi B

LOL, ck, I believe that: I definitely canNOT see you "doing pity"!  My gramma always believed that everything happens for a reason, and while I don't quite see things operating that way, I surely do believe that we can make unexpected events work for us by choosing how we deal with them.  You have the sort of determination and hunger for challenge (um, marathons, anyone?) that can thrive in these times.  And you know we will all cheer you on.  And a little more Hot Cars time HAS to be a plus for you both!


----------



## India

ldm, I'm sure she is frantic.  Surely they were not thrown out.  Might they be in the car?  After DH's aunt died, her sister carried her ashes around in the trunk of the car for TWO YEARS - couldn't decide what to do with them.  This sister was always a bit of a ditherer, and the deceased sister was a very stern old public health nurse who did not tolerate nonsense.  We pictured Aunt Mary (known in the family as "Crabgrass" since in Peanuts, a character once said "Big sisters are the crabgrass in the lawn of life"), saying, "Berta, for heaven's sake just make a decision and plant me somewhere!"   

You're giving up his place in daycare?  Can you get him back in quickly if you need to for job interviews etc?  Yes, this is going to be quite an adventure!  Hot Cars is used to daycare keeping him entertained all day.  I'm sure he has little experience doing this himself, so it's going to be a learning experience for your both.


----------



## ck21

India--yes, I should be able to get him back in.  I think I'll register him for the Pre-k program begin in the Fall, which assumes I'll be back to work by September.

Mindi- I struggle with the everything happens for a reason thing.  I would like to believe it, but having seen far too much in the world of pediatric cancer, I can't see any reason for that!


----------



## Mindi B

ITA, ck--not my perspective, either.  But my gramma did demonstrate that attitude has a huge impact on how events affect us, and I am grateful for that lesson.  Not that I can always emulate her optimism, but I try to keep it in mind.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Ck, I'm a "glass half full" kind of person, but I've never bought into the whole "everything happens for a reason" school of thought.  Right now, to me, your "glass half full" is the time you're going to have with Hot Cars.  THAT is a blessing, and something you'll always remember.  Many hugs to you.


----------



## ck21

Thanks, CG.  A bit of a rough morning here undoubtedly triggered by nearly no sleep.
Wishing you guys were near enough for a short road trip...


----------



## ouija board

Ck,  what does Hot Cars have planned for his day with Mom? I bet he's making up a list now that he knows you'll be home!


----------



## ck21

We went swimming at the club and now we're grabbing a late lunch.  Playground to follow!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> We went swimming at the club and now we're grabbing a late lunch.  Playground to follow!



Lucky CK, lucky Hot Cars! Sounds like a great day.


----------



## nycmom

Ck I am so glad you had a good day! Swimming, lunch and the playground sounds awesome! 

I have been thinking about you so much and just talked with my husband who about a year ago lost his job (and if it helps at all, is much happier now for it, although it of course there were scary and stressful moments in between). Anyway I really hope you won't think I'm being presumptuous but I wanted to share his perspective and experience, for whatever it's worth, please feel free to read or disregard...

He first needed to take time to allow himself to grieve. It's a huge loss in so many ways and I think in these situations sometimes we just need to do whatever feels right at any given moment, and expect it to change from moment to moment, simply to get through the initial phase, with no expectations or "shoulds" if at all possible. 

Once you can think clearly again, it really helped us to make a plan. We figured out what we could expect in terms of our budget for about 6 months and what we could eliminate or at least cut costs on (made slightly more challenging in our case since we had just the week before started a complete demolition on the kitchen in our new place and therefore held two mortgages, including what was then basically a construction site, but that's another thread and I am hoping not your situation at all lol)! Anyway it helped us in the obvious practical ways but also I think gave us some sense of control back, which was such a relief after feeling so helpless at first. 

For him it really helped to schedule some informational interviews with friends and friends of friends and he also had several sessions with a career counselor. He had been unhappy, and maybe didn't even realize how much so, and he used the unexpected free time (ha!) to reevaluate and figure out next steps instead of panicking and hastily job searching out of fear (which I must admit was my first reaction)! But a year later I have to admit he was right, and he is much happier and even more excited about his career path now than he had been.

I'm not sure what you were doing before but he found some freelance work that helped both in terms of money and I think his psyche, and on the days he wasn't working it also helped to have a routine. He needed the structure of getting up and out and made sure he had something to do, a plan or goal, every day at some point. (But again this was after the initial time had passed, definitely not the first weeks when he was still reeling)!

Anyway again I realize this is totally unsolicited advice and I really hope you are not offended or upset, I just thought since we have such recent personal experience I could share a perspective and maybe even offer some hope during those down moments if you have them.

xoxox


----------



## ck21

Nycmom--I appreciate your thoughts more than you could know.  Up until about 6 weeks ago, I loved my job and employer.  Absolutely loved.  The good part of that is that I felt like I was living the dream and put my heart in to my work.  The downside is that today I am lost.  Didn't sleep and spent the day on the verge of tears.  Nearly started sobbing when the Wendy's employee gave Hot Cars a free frosty.
I am not good at taking time for anything.  The idea is taking time to grieve and reflect is perfectly logical and yet completely unsettling.  As such, I will be sending out resumes tonight and have my first outplacement meeting tomorrow. Am I ready to interview and commit to another company?  I'm not sure.

One cool thing is that a Facebook page has been created and former employees are coming together in ways you would never have imagined.  Heart warming and heart breaking.
I am terrified of not finding anything, a commute I hate or having to dress up again.    I am terrified of returning to the same company ( a possibility in a few months) and being in this same boat in a few years.
Ugh, ugh, ugh.


----------



## nycmom

Oh that is heartbreaking, in every way. I am so sorry. I hope the Facebook messages provide comfort though I imagine it's all bittersweet. I can so relate to not taking time and crying at a free frosty. I so wish I lived closer and could take you out for a drink (frosties with vodka maybe)? I will be thinking about you and I really hope you get some sleep tonight.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, ck.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Let me add my hugs, too.


----------



## restricter

Hugs CK.  

I totally understand the emotional shock of suddenly not having to get up, answer e-mails and go through your routine.  Yes, it's great to have so much time with Hot Cars but you're used to doing more.

Have you considered freelancing?  There are websites such as Elance and Guru where you can pick up jobs that will not only keep you occupied but also bring in some extra cash and more importantly, let you say that you were consulting while you were looking for your new position.  The "gigs" section of Craigslist is another place to pick up short-term projects.

I've found the job market has become particularly brutal since the financial crisis so if you're feeling particularly fragile, you should take a step back for a week or so.  My other advice to you is to talk to everyone, answer every call or e-mail, because you never know what it will bring.  I got my current and amazing new job through what looked like one of those bizarre Indian recruiting company e-mails.  And it was.  It was the company headquarters in India and despite the wacky and inaccurate job description, I'm doing something cutting edge that's light years from the soul-sucking hell I was in after I left the Quiet Office with its Sneaky Sample Sale Closet.

So to summarize:

Breathe.
Freelance/Consult to keep up the momentum.
Check out everything because you just never know.

And remember that your Chat friends love you.  PM me if you need help with the freelancing thing or have questions about my new life in Bollywood.


----------



## Luckydogmom

CK, hugs of comfort and care for you. So dearly wish we lived closer, I would scoop you up and kidnap you for a few days! XOXO

A little bit of good news, "he" was found. We are all quietly laughing with relief.

Braxton and DD are feeling much better today. I was so worried about his awful cough, I am so relieved he is on the mend.

Spring weather vibes to all who need them&#127799;


----------



## ck21

Luckydogmom said:


> CK, hugs of comfort and care for you. So dearly wish we lived closer, I would scoop you up and kidnap you for a few days! XOXO
> 
> 
> 
> A little bit of good news, "he" was found. We are all quietly laughing with relief.
> 
> 
> 
> Braxton and DD are feeling much better today. I was so worried about his awful cough, I am so relieved he is on the mend.
> 
> 
> 
> Spring weather vibes to all who need them[emoji255]




So wish I could be scooped up!  

Restricter-great thoughts!  Thank you!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Our home is always open for you CK, seriously&#128156;


----------



## Luckydogmom

A little spring cheer for y'all!


----------



## csshopper

Luckydogmom said:


> A little spring cheer for y'all!
> View attachment 2925740



DH says when he was a little boy he thought these were called "runny knuckles."
Only learned much later they are ranunculus. Beautiful day brightener!

So happy to read your previous post that "he" was found. Hope he'd been misplaced in a dignified spot, just waiting for discovery.


----------



## India

GORGEOUS, LDM!  One of my favorite spring flowers to mix in with others (can't afford a huge bunch all by themselves).  I'm SO relieved that "he" has been found.  If it had been my DH, I would have been hysterical. I carried his ashes around in the car for a week as I was terrified I'd forget them when we left for the Vineyard.  Then, I was afraid they'd be stole out of the car.  Truly black humor...

ck, I'm very, very worried about you.  I have always thought of you as a very driven, Type A woman.  Such people find down time very difficult.  Throw in the emotions/rejection etc, and it's a recipe for disaster.  Please allow yourself to cry/mourn.  It's a death and you would cry then and it would be the right thing to do.

I understand sending out the resumes and getting meetings going soon, but in many ways this is also like a divorce.  When my 1st husband left me, I felt so rejected, not just as a person but as a woman.  I wanted to be validated as being attractive and desirable.  Fortunately for me, the man I used for this was not in anyway looking for a longterm relationships (our romance lasted about 3-4 months).  It would have been a disaster if it had lasted longer.  I needed time to mourn my broken marriage, and to figure out what I wanted in a man, and to find out I could manage just fine alone.  When I married, 37 yrs ago yesterday, I remember that even though I loved this man very much, I was giving up something, and that was a VERY good thing, as opposed to "thank god, he's saved me!".  If you need a therapist, get one.  This time is about YOU, healing you and you figuring out Plan B.  Please do take the time - the sleepless nights will end (unless they're sleepless due to a need of a paycheck very quickly - if that's the case, one does what one must).  Is your husband a support system for you?  Hot Cars is merely a distraction - a very lovely, adorable one, but not emotional support.

We're all here for you.  I wish you lived closer...


----------



## ck21

Thank you, India.  Wise words!


----------



## ck21

LDM--I may just look at fares....I've always wanted to meet and I could use a distraction!

Sitting in outplacement.  Bored to tears, almost literally.


----------



## Luckydogmom

CSS, runny knuckles, oh my goodness, so funny!

India, these huge bunches were at the Mart, I took so many photos to keep them close to my thoughts. There is something special about the vibrancy that draws me to them.
BTW, I loved your story about the ashes in the trunk of the car!

He was in her large tote bag, covered by sweaters, cards, etc.. She does not recall putting him there.
We had dinner last night and seriously laughed, she had to and it was very easy to join in.

CK, our weather is beautiful


----------



## biscuit1

ck21 said:


> LDM--I may just look at fares....I've always wanted to meet and I could use a distraction!
> 
> Sitting in outplacement.  Bored to tears, almost literally.



Sterkte,CK. I'm a big believer of things happening for a reason and falling into place.


----------



## biscuit1

Luckydogmom said:


> A little spring cheer for y'all!
> View attachment 2925740



Beautiful ! So glad DD and Braxton feel better . What a relief  "he" was located.


----------



## Mindi B

Whew, LDM, I am so relieved for your friend.  Of course she had no memory of putting the ashes there--WAY too much stuff in her head at this difficult time.  Just so glad it's resolved!
ck, you've gotten lots of good advice here about what to do and what to expect and what to consider, and I have nothing relevant to say except to listen to your own feelings and be patient with yourself.  No two people are the same, and no two situations identical.  With some time (however much you need and can take) your immediate reactions will stabilize and you will see more clearly what you can/must/want to do next.  But yes, India is just right, this is a real loss, and must be respected as such.  Processing time is required!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, hope you're having a wonderful time!


----------



## MadMadCat

ck21 said:


> LDM--I may just look at fares....I've always wanted to meet and I could use a distraction!
> 
> Sitting in outplacement.  Bored to tears, almost literally.



Dear CK, 
I don't really know you, I am relatively new to this forum, but I went through the same experience last year.
Exactly one year ago, actually.

It is hard. Very hard.
You cannot sleep, the head full of random, obsessive thoughts about what happened, if you could have prevented it, if you did something wrong, what you didn't do. 

It took me three months to feel better, to start sleeping again. I am not sure that's typical or not, but you should give yourself time. 
These are the things that helped me:
- I reach out to friends, people I could trust, and bore them to death with everything that was going through my mind. LET IT OUT.
- I updated my linkedin profile, made it wonderful, interesting, sparkling. 
- started freelancing, as recommended above. It is something to put in the resume, to fill up the gap.
- think about what you REALLY want to do. Were you happy about  your job? This is the opportunity to try new things, since you've nothing to lose. I started my own jewelry design business, and I absolutely loved it.
- I learnt to talk about my experience without emotions. I explained what happened a million time to a trusted audience, until I could say what I went through without the hit of emotion in my voice. Only then you'll be able to jump back into the market place.

Above all, our thoughts are with you. Hang in there.


----------



## nycmom

Oh my goodness ck a visit to LDM might be exactly what you need right now! (Well really it's probably what everyone would love all the time, but seems particularly appropriate and tempting given the circumstances at this moment)! 

And LDM I am so happy and relieved everyone is on the mend and "he" is safe and sound. I am glad everyone was able to laugh a little, I am so grateful my family has also been able to share a (somewhat dark) sense of humor, although this situation was certainly above and beyond! 

With credit to biscuit, sterkte to all.


----------



## ck21

MadMadCat said:


> Dear CK,
> 
> I don't really know you, I am relatively new to this forum, but I went through the same experience last year.
> 
> Exactly one year ago, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard. Very hard.
> 
> You cannot sleep, the head full of random, obsessive thoughts about what happened, if you could have prevented it, if you did something wrong, what you didn't do.
> 
> 
> 
> It took me three months to feel better, to start sleeping again. I am not sure that's typical or not, but you should give yourself time.
> 
> These are the things that helped me:
> 
> - I reach out to friends, people I could trust, and bore them to death with everything that was going through my mind. LET IT OUT.
> 
> - I updated my linkedin profile, made it wonderful, interesting, sparkling.
> 
> - started freelancing, as recommended above. It is something to put in the resume, to fill up the gap.
> 
> - think about what you REALLY want to do. Were you happy about  your job? This is the opportunity to try new things, since you've nothing to lose. I started my own jewelry design business, and I absolutely loved it.
> 
> - I learnt to talk about my experience without emotions. I explained what happened a million time to a trusted audience, until I could say what I went through without the hit of emotion in my voice. Only then you'll be able to jump back into the market place.
> 
> 
> 
> Above all, our thoughts are with you. Hang in there.




Thank you!  Goodness, I hope the sleepless nights don't last for three months.  When I open LinkedIn, I sob.  There are literally countless alumni from my company posting and offering to help.  The army of alumni and local community has rallied.
One advantage here is that there is no need to explain--it is in the news everywhere.

Off to search online for jobs....


----------



## Mindi B

That is wonderful, ck, that the community is coming together like that.  A little bright spot in a dark situation.  I can imagine how this is impacting the area. . . . I need to contact my SIL, who has numerous friends who may be affected, too.  This will take time to shake out; early days yet.  Breathe.


----------



## restricter

Happy Friday everyone!!

CK - Your last post made me smile.  When so many in the finance industry lost their jobs a few years ago, there was no support and very few offers to help.  Even with the "improved economy" there still really isn't.  My final piece of advice is not to put so much pressure on yourself.  I think you're supposed to be having the kind of weather that makes one want to play hooky from work.  Seems like the perfect opportunity to go out and take advantage of the fact that the day is yours.  

Hope everyone else is having a lovely day!  I'm finally seeing ground again and it's possible those might just be my tulips starting to come up.  All I can say is, it's about darn time.


----------



## India

My daffodils are up and budded and my daylillies are up, too.  And yesterday, I saw my goldfish in my garden pond!  I can't believe that poor thing survived all our weather - first snow and bitter cold (pond totally frozen so 16 lb dog can walk on it, then rain and some thawing, then 10 more inches of snow, followed by sub zero weather and the rain and the 50's-60's for the past 6 days!  But alive he is and swimming around in that pea soup muck!  Water is still WAY to cold to call pond company to come and clean it - that is at least a month away.  Talk about a survivor!


----------



## tesi

ck-  my sweet one, you have been given some wonderful and wise advice here.  my love and thoughts are with you as always.  and please know my home is open to you as well.  
will not be down south for another few weeks but if the east coast is calling to you right now pm me.  

i did recently find that the jersey shore has no snow left but just an hour west we still have snow and mush and slush.  and massive amounts of deer poop.  yep, deer poop.  
one of the great pleasures under the snow melt.  luckily my puppy no longer eats deer poop.

love love love to all.  may your hearts be filled with joy, in whatever form it takes.


----------



## ouija board

LDM, so happy and relieved that 'he' was found! I'm surprised that this doesn't happen more often, with all the stress and stuff that happens around the time of a funeral. Or maybe people DO lose their loved ones and they just don't tell people about it!  Thank you for the beautiful flower photos! I love ranunculus (runny knuckles, as they will be known to me from now on)!

Ck, any responses to the resumes yet? I have no words of wisdom that haven't already been expressed by those far wiser and more experienced, but I will say that you are one of the toughest and strongest ladies I know. When you are in a low point, just remember what you've accomplished with Hot Cars, a happy, HEALTHY boy, and channel that strength. I'm glad to hear that you have a support group of alumni reaching out to all those who have been laid off. It may be the one bright spot in all this..you see what a sense of community that was created amongst coworkers from all over the country who would never have met otherwise. 

DD has been on spring break this week, and we have had some fun outings for just the two of us. Went to Sea World yesterday, and the weather was perfect (i.e. not 100 degrees), which definitely enhances the experience! Fun but exhausting. I'll be ready for my break once she goes back to school!


----------



## ck21

ouija board said:


> LDM, so happy and relieved that 'he' was found! I'm surprised that this doesn't happen more often, with all the stress and stuff that happens around the time of a funeral. Or maybe people DO lose their loved ones and they just don't tell people about it!  Thank you for the beautiful flower photos! I love ranunculus (runny knuckles, as they will be known to me from now on)!
> 
> Ck, any responses to the resumes yet? I have no words of wisdom that haven't already been expressed by those far wiser and more experienced, but I will say that you are one of the toughest and strongest ladies I know. When you are in a low point, just remember what you've accomplished with Hot Cars, a happy, HEALTHY boy, and channel that strength. I'm glad to hear that you have a support group of alumni reaching out to all those who have been laid off. It may be the one bright spot in all this..you see what a sense of community that was created amongst coworkers from all over the country who would never have met otherwise.
> 
> DD has been on spring break this week, and we have had some fun outings for just the two of us. Went to Sea World yesterday, and the weather was perfect (i.e. not 100 degrees), which definitely enhances the experience! Fun but exhausting. I'll be ready for my break once she goes back to school!




No responses yet, OB.  I'm expecting the phone to be ringing like crazy next week!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Just a little late night check in. 

OB it sounds like a fun week for you, I bet you will be exhausted next week!

India I honestly can't believe your fish is STILL alive, simply amazing!

CK, I hope today was better for you, I love hearing about how your community is so supportive!

CSS, still laughing at funny knuckles, too too cute.

Mindi, are you at the jello point of relaxation yet? I hope your vacation has been wonderful!

Tesi, so sorry about all of the deer poop, is it on the large size? We don't have deer poop here, I kind of wish we did. Kind of.

I had a really nice breakfast with some dear girlfriends from high school today.
We gathered to celebrate the life of a dear classmate who passed away one year ago today. We cried, laughed, recalled HS antics, etc... It was a good morning. The four of us are so very different but are emotionally so very much alike. The paths our lives took couldn't be further apart. One lived in New Zealand, one worked for President Bush and the other was in the CIA...I always feel like a saltine cracker next to them! It's always fun hearing the stories and then feeling so grateful for the path I am on. Boring maybe but I am happy.

Wishing everyone a happy weekend filled with good vibes for all.


----------



## Luckydogmom

I forgot to add a huge thanks for all of the great vibes for the missing item![emoji69]


----------



## Mindi B

Go, go, goldfish!  It makes me absurdly happy that India's little aquatic guy is hanging in there!  Nature is remarkable.
Homeward bound today.  Island airports, always completely nuts.  Should be interesting, as it is every year.  Vibes appreciated for a minimum of insanity!
Lovely time, as always.  Hard to leave the Land of No Responsibilities, but it is always good to get back to the puppies.


----------



## ouija board

Safe travels, Mindi!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi I do hope your return is safe and free of any hassles!


----------



## ouija board

Go India's goldfish! Pretty amazing that it survived the freeze, but they can be tough buggers when they want to be. I had a koi in college that survived all manner of abuse (infrequent water changes, not being fed for a week over spring break, questionable medical care at the hands of a first year vet student..), and yet he lived long enough to actually die of cancer. The goldfish from the pet store? I look at them sideways and they go belly up. Go figure. 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend! It's a perfect sunny day here, and all the plants are starting to push out new leaves and buds. All of my bulbs have bloomed. I wish I could freeze time, since in about two months, it'll be unbearably hot.


----------



## India

Had a nice phone call from DD this AM - something that RARELY happens.  She was at the airport in Springfield MO, thus the call.

The father of a close friend here in town died on Sun.  He lived in Springfield, where DD's friend had grown up.  When they first met at the nursery school where both had children and discovered this tie, they were both amazed.  My parents retired to Springfield in 1970 and lived there until they died in 1985 and 1993.  My father had grown up in a town about 60 miles from there, had a brother who had lived there, and now had a nephew (only 10 yrs younger than he was!) who was living there.  My parents bought a house a block from his nephew and wife.  When we lived in St Louis, we visited there very often throughout my children's childhood, and when we could, later.  DD's friend and she have so many common memories - CC, stores etc.

So when DD and another close friend realized that the funeral was on Fri, they decided to drive to Springfield for it.  They left at 4AM yesterday morning!  It's about a 7-8 hr drive with no traffic/construction, and funeral was at 12:30!  Yes, they did make it - gaining an hour with time zone change worked in their favor.  Their friend was so moved that they came and they were so glad they did, as well.  DD said it was rather surreal driving around a small city that she hardly recognized anymore (my mother died in 1993), yet suddenly seeing something very familiar.  Reception after the funeral was at a CC where my children spent a lot of time when they visited. The man who died was a prominant  physician in town.  He had 6 grandsons, ranging in age from late 20's to just 10.  All six walked in together, all sobbing visibly.  They were all very close to their grandfather and loved him very much.  

DD is flying directly from Springfield to Durham to open the new hotel tomorrow - restaurant opened last week.  Her friend has the long drive back alone - she'll be exhausted when she gets home.  

One of the things I am proudest of about DD is not just her career success, but that she is such a VERY loyal friend to her friends.  She makes the extra effort to be there for them when they really need it.  That makes me very, very proud.


----------



## nycmom

Wow that goldfish story is amazing, I am rooting for that little guy (or gal)?

And India you should be proud, you have raised remarkable children, your DD is a truly wonderful friend.

Mindi I hope your trip home and the always challenging reentry go as easy as possible! 

ck of course thinking of you...


----------



## India

I've decided this fish should have a name after all these years.  He is the last survivor of. Dozen "feeder" goldfish I bout 5 years ago.  I think his name should be Darwin.  Afterall, he is the very personification of "survival of the fittest"!

Of course, now that I've named him, he'll probably quickly die...

I must share this remarkable picture of my amaryllis, named "White Nymph".  I've had Cherry Nymph" every year (and yes, it does re-bloom!), and was thrilled when "White Nymph" came along.  SO many double blooms on two stalks.  Ones gets so much bang fior the buck with amaryllis.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Beautiful White Nymph India! Those blossoms are huge. Darwin seems like a fitting name for your wonder fish. Maybe he needs a friend this spring, after all he does have a new name to show off.
What a heart warming story about your DD, you have every reason to be a proud mama!


----------



## ck21

Just got back from getting a head shot.  Oh, how the world of job searching has changed.   Thankful for the photographer who donated studio time and the photographers who donated their time!


----------



## Mindi B

Seriously?  In your field, you needed a head shot?  You haven't suddenly become an actress when I wasn't looking, have you?  That is nuts.  Also, I am clearly, now and forevermore, unemployable.  Fortunately, you are both competent and gorgeous.


----------



## India

Head shot sounds crazy, I agree, but having been on a committee to hire a new registration secretary for my dog club many years ago, and having had innumerable conference call phone interviews with the candidate, when I finally met the woman we selected a month later, I almost died - she was NOTHING like the way she portrayed herself.  She turned out to be a total disaster and was ultimately fired in about 18-24 months (a full year at least from when she should have been fired).  So, I guess employers want to see if what they read/talk to is who the person really is.  

A friend's daughter is just finishing her PhD in philosophy and was surprised at how many Skype interviews there were, including the university that ended up hiring her.  I guess it serves to see the person and not pay to transport them to visit/interview.    

Mindi is right, ck, you are both competent and gorgeous!


----------



## restricter

In the pre-head shot and pre-Skype world of 1991, I was working at a temp agency before I went to law school.  Every day, this woman called in to ask about work.  She had the most wonderful voice and manners and I couldn't find her file so I had her come in again.  YIKES!  Thereafter, I referred to it as the "green hair test" and never begrudged a headhunter who wanted to meet me before sending my resume. 

CK - you're doing all of the right things.  Onwards and upwards.


----------



## chaneljewel

India, that amaryllis is beautiful!   I love flowers!
You should be proud of your dd!
My koi fish have started moving too. I'm always thankful and amazed that they survived the harsh winter.  I've had them since they were just babies so am very attached. 

LDM, your combination of flowers is beautiful too!
Glad you found the guy!

Ck, you will be busy with work in no time so enjoy your 'free' days for now.


----------



## Mindi B

restricter said:


> in the pre-head shot and pre-skype world of 1991, i was working at a temp agency before i went to law school.  Every day, this woman called in to ask about work.  She had the most wonderful voice and manners and i couldn't find her file so i had her come in again.  Yikes!  Thereafter, i referred to it as the "green hair test" and never begrudged a headhunter who wanted to meet me before sending my resume.
> 
> Ck - you're doing all of the right things.  Onwards and upwards.



lol!


----------



## restricter

OK, my mellow has been harshed.  I bought a Jokari horn necklace exactly 9 days ago and have worn it all of 2 times.  This would have been the third time but the thread broke and little horn beads went everywhere.  I honestly don't want a repair.  Anything that's likely to fall apart scares the beJinjy out of me.

Paws crossed I can get a credit and use it towards something sturdier.


----------



## ouija board

That really sucks, Restricter. It was a gorgeous necklace, but if the stringing wasn't done well, it's no bueno.  Surely they will give you a refund or credit.


----------



## Luckydogmom

restricter said:


> OK, my mellow has been harshed.  I bought a Jokari horn necklace exactly 9 days ago and have worn it all of 2 times.  This would have been the third time but the thread broke and little horn beads went everywhere.  I honestly don't want a repair.  Anything that's likely to fall apart scares the beJinjy out of me.
> 
> Paws crossed I can get a credit and use it towards something sturdier.



Oh no! So sorry, I hope you are able to get this taken care of!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Monday cheer to all! Our heat wave made my roses open way too quickly!
Hope everyone had a good start to the week...


----------



## ck21

Better day today..took hot cars to a huge playground today, then ice cream.  Tomorrow I'm attending a resume writing lab.  I think mine needs some pizazz!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> Better day today..took hot cars to a huge playground today, then ice cream.  Tomorrow I'm attending a resume writing lab.  I think mine needs some pizazz!



Ice cream always makes any day a little better&#128156;
Good luck tomorrow  at the writing lab and I hope you eat some yummy pizza!


----------



## nycmom

LDM those flowers are stunning, thank you for sharing! 

Ck I am so glad you had a better day (and ice cream)! I hope the workshop is helpful.

Restricter that's awful about the necklace, I agree with ouija board, I hope you won't have any trouble returning, 9 days is crazy! 

India great name idea, way to go Darwin! & chaneljewels koi too!

Mindi B welcome home! 

So for many years I was a middle school guidance counselor which I somehow (naively?) thought would serve me well when my own kids got to that age. I guess maybe it was useful when my son needed help organizing etc but I find I am at a total loss now that my daughter is facing "mean girl" situations. I seem to forget all my reflective listening and problem solving skills when she describes these situations, which often involve many, many tears (and right before bedtime of course) and all I want to do is find these little you-know-whats and well...you can imagine the rest! Must.stay.calm.


----------



## restricter

nycmom said:


> LDM those flowers are stunning, thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> Ck I am so glad you had a better day (and ice cream)! I hope the workshop is helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Restricter that's awful about the necklace, I agree with ouija board, I hope you won't have any trouble returning, 9 days is crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> India great name idea, way to go Darwin! & chaneljewels koi too!
> 
> 
> 
> Mindi B welcome home!
> 
> 
> 
> So for many years I was a middle school guidance counselor which I somehow (naively?) thought would serve me well when my own kids got to that age. I guess maybe it was useful when my son needed help organizing etc but I find I am at a total loss now that my daughter is facing "mean girl" situations. I seem to forget all my reflective listening and problem solving skills when she describes these situations, which often involve many, many tears (and right before bedtime of course) and all I want to do is find these little you-know-whats and well...you can imagine the rest! Must.stay.calm.




Kids have it so much worse today because it spills over into social media and can end up in a riot at McDonald's apparently.  

If you don't mind advice from someone with cats instead of kids, it might be helpful to read the book behind Mean Girls (or re-read it) and share it with your daughter.  Hugs to both of you.  It's a shame how we know it gets better but that's little comfort when they're going through it.


----------



## restricter

ck21 said:


> Better day today..took hot cars to a huge playground today, then ice cream.  Tomorrow I'm attending a resume writing lab.  I think mine needs some pizazz!




Good for you CK!  So proud of you!


----------



## nycmom

restricter said:


> Kids have it so much worse today because it spills over into social media and can end up in a riot at McDonald's apparently.
> 
> If you don't mind advice from someone with cats instead of kids, it might be helpful to read the book behind Mean Girls (or re-read it) and share it with your daughter.  Hugs to both of you.  It's a shame how we know it gets better but that's little comfort when they're going through it.



Thank you so much, that's a great idea, definitely time for a re read and share! 

I agree the social media aspect has made everything so much more intense. If only we could all be more like cats...I get so jealous of mine sometimes, lots of naps and not too much stress in their days. That McDonalds video is unbelievable!!!

Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## restricter

nycmom said:


> Thank you so much, that's a great idea, definitely time for a re read and share!
> 
> I agree the social media aspect has made everything so much more intense. If only we could all be more like cats...I get so jealous of mine sometimes, lots of naps and not too much stress in their days. That McDonalds video is unbelievable!!!
> 
> Thanks again for the advice!



I grew up in Brooklyn and I remember loud and raucous gangs of girls on the bus but never the violence like we saw in that video.  It's disgusting.

Cats are pretty catty.  I have four girls and three of them are litter mates.  They get along just fine with each other but two of them do not get along with my 17 year old female.  Plus there's treat hogging, toy stealing, sunny window spot wars and the slapdown over who gets to sit on my left shoulder when I'm trying to sleep.  Don't start me on what happens when I come home with a new handbag or bling -- that's an all-out war between Jinjy and Puffy and now WinkyToo is getting into it.


----------



## biscuit1

restricter said:


> I grew up in Brooklyn and I remember loud and raucous gangs of girls on the bus but never the violence like we saw in that video.  It's disgusting.
> 
> Cats are pretty catty.  I have four girls and three of them are litter mates.  They get along just fine with each other but two of them do not get along with my 17 year old female.  Plus there's treat hogging, toy stealing, sunny window spot wars and the slapdown over who gets to sit on my left shoulder when I'm trying to sleep.  Don't start me on what happens when I come home with a new handbag or bling -- that's an all-out war between Jinjy and Puffy and now WinkyToo is getting into it.



Female dogs can be the same . A breeder told me years ago that there's a reason they call them *****es.


----------



## India

Oh yes, the term is quite apt!  Ah girls!  It's one reason why when my husband went to teach in a boarding school, I said it was fine but would NEVER be a dorm parent in a girl's dorm - way too many hormones going on.

NYCMom, just remember that falling out between girls is often quite fleeting.  The girl whom today is horrid and ruining her life is tomorrow's sleepover.  If she can work this out herself, it will be better for all.  If she cannot, then I would involve the school.  My son had problems with meanness and bullying when we lived in LA.  It really got very personal.  In his social studies class, they had to make a poster with their family tree on it, going back as far as they could go.  DS had to get another piece of poster board and write in very small letters, as there were genealogy buffs on both sides of the family.  Most of his classmates had families that they could only trace for a couple of generations, due to immigration and the holocaust.  Some of these boys (and the teacher!) made fun of my son being a Mayflower descendent.  One took this out in the carpool line, really going for my son, verbally.  My husband's instinct was to beat the crap out of this kid, but as a teacher, her knew it would be DS who got in trouble, not the nasty little bully.  So, DH suggested that the next time it happened after school, DS should just take him to the ground without harming him in any way, and just sit on him.  He sat on him until he apologized and that was the end of it.  

I can't imagine the bullying and meanness today with all the social media.  I'm horrified that the "victim" was quickly on Facebook reveling in her "fame".  Children must learn to be strong, avoid toxic classmates and never let them see them sweat.  No reaction, no fun.  I always wonder just what kind of parents they have - probably just as nasty and mean.

It was 79 here yesterday!  Gorgeous weather!  Today, it's in the high 50's which is normal and much preferable to me.  I was astounded while driving home from rehab to see the trees budding out - mainly the maples!  I don't think they were in bud when I went there 3 hrs earlier!  It's like time lapse photography!  I love New England, but spring comes way too late for me there.  My daffodil buds are showing a tinge of yellow.  I fully expect that within 7-10 days, the forsythia will be starting to bloom.  My azaleas are leafing out.  By this time of year, I'm READY for spring and that's the nicest thing about KY - it comes early.

The big science fair was this weekend and DGS1 and his partner won a prize - not a big prize like last year, but the Mercedes Benz award for mechanical engineering (which included $100 and a special awards dinner), and another prize (can't remember the name).  They were very pleased and quite surprised.  

If you want to see something that will restore your faith in youth today (after the McDonald's video), take a look at this <https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/support-science-where-it-happens>.  DSIL made this and I think the young people are amazing.  Also, this <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap5f6skvgPs&spfreload=10>.  I love how engaged these teens are - SO passionate when describing their project to the judges, and so poised.  Also, neatly dressed!  I'm so grateful that my DGS goes to school with such an amazing peer group.  ALL students in the MST program at duPont Manual HS are required to do a science fair project, so the competition is fierce.  

Off to the PO to mail two packages - my least favorite of things to do!


----------



## restricter

Hooray for DGS1!  The MB prize is very prestigious!  I would pay for photos of flowers as nothing here has bloomed yet.  

I took my Jokari to H Wall Street and they not only quickly issued a credit but ordered the new CDC PM for me.  It was the first time I've ever returned an H item.

Looong day.

Hugs to all!


----------



## Mindi B

India said:
			
		

> Children must learn to be strong, avoid toxic classmates and never let them see them sweat. No reaction, no fun.



Of course I am not a parent, but I was a victim of bullying for many years in my teens.  It is fine for children to "learn to be strong," stand up for themselves, etc., but this advice can veer perilously close to blaming the victim.  There is no excuse for bullying, and no victim should EVER believe that they are responsible for their victimization.  While there are a variety of responses to bullying that might work, these depend on the bullies, the nature of the bullying behavior, the personality of the victim, and the environment in which it occurs.  There is no one right response.
I "never let them see me sweat" per my father's advice, and as a result there was an increasingly frenzied competition to see who could say the most dreadful thing to "the computer."  This was not an opportunity for me to toughen up--this was a lengthy torment that scarred me for decades.  Go to the school, talk to the other parents, get your child therapy--if bullying persists and starts to interfere with a child's functioning, makes them dread school, etc., take action.  It is not a benign rite of passage.  It is abuse. 
Sorry to rant, but obviously I feel very strongly about this.


----------



## nycmom

Restricter, I am so glad they took back the necklace, phew! (PS I grew up in NYC too )

India, thank you so much for your support. How awful for your son, I can't believe the teacher joined in! I too wonder about the parents in these cases. Sometimes I think they care more about their kids being "cool" than kind. And congrats to DGS1, that is wonderful!

Mindi B  and


----------



## Luckydogmom

NCYmom, I am so deeply sorry to learn about the bullying. I can't even begin to recount stories about all four of our kids being bullied, it would take a week and I would cry a thousand tears. It's so hard on our kids but often harder for the parents to feel the pain in their heart for their child. You have been given wonderful advise here. When I first joined chat the very first personal story that I shared was about my youngest son and how he was bullied and landed in the hospital from it. Chat was my savior, honestly.
The love and support that I received was something I will never forget. We are here for you...XOXO&#128149;&#128156;

India your DGS's are amazing!!

Happy St. Patrick's day! Making our traditional family feast for Braxton, DD, DSIL and my dad.


----------



## India

Mindi B said:


> Of course I am not a parent, but I was a victim of bullying for many years in my teens.  It is fine for children to "learn to be strong," stand up for themselves, etc., but this advice can veer perilously close to blaming the victim.  There is no excuse for bullying, and no victim should EVER believe that they are responsible for their victimization.  While there are a variety of responses to bullying that might work, these depend on the bullies, the nature of the bullying behavior, the personality of the victim, and the environment in which it occurs.  There is no one right response.
> I "never let them see me sweat" per my father's advice, and as a result there was an increasingly frenzied competition to see who could say the most dreadful thing to "the computer."  This was not an opportunity for me to toughen up--this was a lengthy torment that scarred me for decades.  Go to the school, talk to the other parents, get your child therapy--if bullying persists and starts to interfere with a child's functioning, makes them dread school, etc., take action.  It is not a benign rite of passage.  It is abuse.
> Sorry to rant, but obviously I feel very strongly about this.


Mindi, how awful!!!  That is harassment/abuse, not just kid bullying.  A completely different league, but I guess today, children have taken bullying to a new level that is truly socio/psychopathic.  This is not making fun of someones buck teeth, but their entire BEING!  I'm SO sorry you had to go through this.  

What kind of parenting causes this stuff to happen?  Are the parents bullies, too?  Do they terrorize their office?  

If the school is not supportive, I'd seriously consider changing schools if that is an option.  No one should have to put up with that kind of aggression from another student.


----------



## csshopper

ldm- how is your Dad feeling these days?  

India- great news about the DGS's. What a dynamic family.

NYCmom- My heart ached reading your post. It is painful to watch our children in pain and girls can be vile. Sending positive thoughts your way that this may be resolved and your daughter can move past it. One positive that struck me as I read: you obviously have a strong bond and she is confiding in you instead of trying to hide what is going on. Soooooo important and not every family has such a dynamic.


----------



## Mindi B

Sorry that I took something that was really about nycmom's DD and made it about me.
nycmom, I agree with css--it is great that your daughter is able to talk freely to you.  Not every "mean girls" episode will be lengthy; hoping that this will play out and die down quickly.  But I surely do support you stepping in if it does not.


----------



## India

mindi, your experience is a lesson for us all!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi , I don't think you "made it about you". I believe we all have very strong feelings against bullying and the topic hits us hard. You were being very supportive!!&#128156;

More loving vibes being sent to NCYmom. You are such a good mom for caring,  my mom always said that if it hurts your heart or makes you feel emotionally uncomfortable then it matters...a lot.

Just a little shout out to my dad's university, woohoo for making it into the play offs for the first time in the school's history! The bad news is they play....are you ready India...Louisville for their first play off game.

CK how did the workshop go?


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks, guys.


----------



## restricter

Hi all.  Manhasset is having a moving sale and I'm on the longest line ever to pay.  I have a crapload of jewelry waiting for me.


----------



## Luckydogmom

restricter said:


> Hi all.  Manhasset is having a moving sale and I'm on the longest line ever to pay.  I have a crapload of jewelry waiting for me.



Lucky girl! The only crapload that I have waiting for me today is of laundry!!!


----------



## ouija board

Restricter, hope you are not still in line! I imagine the loot is well worth the wait.  You'll have some happy kitties tonight!

Mindi, Nycmom, I'm so sorry to hear about the bullying, past and present. I dread this issue as DD grows up. I'm not quite sure how I'll handle it, should it arise, but something tells me that my knee jerk reaction of throttling the offending kid might not be the right way to go!

LDM, woohoo for your dad's school! 

Anyone have tips on how to do a ballet bun? I have to figure out how to put DD's thin, shoulder length hair in a ballet bun and make it last more than five minutes. I have the donut thing that's sold in beauty supply stores, but keeping it intact is the problem. My goal is to get her to the recital with some semblance of a bun..then it's in the dance teacher's hands from there on!


----------



## restricter

It was a 2 hour wait to pay and by the time I was up there the place had been cleaned out.  They're remodeling and so they liquidated a ton.  Here is the damage - espionne cuff, stalls bracelet, petits champ bracelet, torsade ring, 18k Birkin charm, silver kelly charm and a silver chain.  Everything was 50% off.  My gosh I am exhausted!


----------



## ouija board

Two hours! But what a haul! They are all great pieces.


----------



## restricter

ouija board said:


> Two hours! But what a haul! They are all great pieces.



I've been cursing myself for not getting the Kelly and Birkin charms when they had them at the regular H sale a few years ago.  I finally made up for it.

Puffy and WinkyToo are in bling heaven right now.


----------



## Luckydogmom

ouija board said:


> Restricter, hope you are not still in line! I imagine the loot is well worth the wait.  You'll have some happy kitties tonight!
> 
> Mindi, Nycmom, I'm so sorry to hear about the bullying, past and present. I dread this issue as DD grows up. I'm not quite sure how I'll handle it, should it arise, but something tells me that my knee jerk reaction of throttling the offending kid might not be the right way to go!
> 
> LDM, woohoo for your dad's school!
> 
> Anyone have tips on how to do a ballet bun? I have to figure out how to put DD's thin, shoulder length hair in a ballet bun and make it last more than five minutes. I have the donut thing that's sold in beauty supply stores, but keeping it intact is the problem. My goal is to get her to the recital with some semblance of a bun..then it's in the dance teacher's hands from there on!



OB I think the best way to keep her bun in place is the simplest way. High pony tail, twist and twirl around, add a few bobby pins and tons of spray. You just brought back a funny/awful memory of a bun catastrophe.
DD was in a recital when she was in 1st grade. I came down when a stomach bug that morning. DH had to fix her hair...OMG! DH said the teacher's comment was "does your wife know about this?" That has been a running joke for years now! Thanks for the fun memory! Good luck and if nothing else you too will have a fun story to share in years to come!


----------



## nycmom

Mindi oh my goodness please don't apologize at all, I completely agree with India, it was truly so helpful to read about your experience and advice. I really just hate that you had to go through all of that.

Csshopper thank you so much.

Ouija board, yes that is exactly my problem, I want to KILL them! However I do have some constructive information (I hope), I can't post a link but google "ballet snood"!

Wow restricter, it is all gorgeous and worth the effort! But most important...what do the cats think of your loot? *

Ck if you're reading I'm thinking about you...I am pretty sure we all are!



Luckydogmom said:


> Lucky girl! The only crapload that I have waiting for me today is of laundry!!!



Okay this just really made me laugh...a lot! And congrats to your dads school too!

* Eta...yikes took me too long to post...glad the bling is cat approved!


----------



## ck21

Thanks for all of the thoughts.  Today is not the best day.  Met former co-workers for lunch.  Bad idea....too soon.  Then drove across town to meet with my "career counselor".  Total bust.  Didn't feel like he "got me" at all.  Cried most of the way home.
Now I'm updating my resume.


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## restricter

For sure approved.  WinkyToo loves the Espionne.


----------



## restricter

CK - please don't be sad about a silly "career counselor." You have a career and you're awesome.  You'll get better advice from headhunters who work with people who have/are looking for your skill set.

Hold your head high and repeat, "I am awesome."


----------



## ck21

restricter said:


> CK - please don't be sad about a silly "career counselor." You have a career and you're awesome.  You'll get better advice from headhunters who work with people who have/are looking for your skill set.
> 
> Hold your head high and repeat, "I am awesome."




Thank you.


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> Thanks for all of the thoughts.  Today is not the best day.  Met former co-workers for lunch.  Bad idea....too soon.  Then drove across town to meet with my "career counselor".  Total bust.  Didn't feel like he "got me" at all.  Cried most of the way home.
> Now I'm updating my resume.



Comfort hugs and kisses to you and a virtual platter of chocolate chip cookies and a bowl of salted caramel ice cream&#128149;


----------



## tesi

nyc mom-  so sad to hear of your dd's bullying troubles.  it seems we have all experienced this, whether ourselves (me too- glasses and a flat-chested nerd) or our children.  i recall reading a couple of books regarding teen/preteen girls specifically.  queen bees and wannabes was one.
keeping open the lines of communication is key-try to get your dd to open up, and as ugly as it is, sometimes it is easier for your girl to hear from you that its possible these girls may not continue to be her friend.  and why should she want them to be?  she deserves better.  everyone deserves friends that value and nurture one another. 
the pain our children experience is so difficult for us to bear

mindi-  my love to you for what you had to endure.  we love and appreciate your fabulous self!

ck- know we are always with you, backing you up, and here to listen.  this transition in your life is unexpected and unpleasant but we all believe there will be better things ahead.

india-  your garden stories are making me pine for spring.  i spent a relatively warm yesterday washing deer poop off my slate patios.  they were so hungry they came right up to our doors and ate everything green.  the poop was frozen into ice/snow.  yesterday i got out there with a hose and snow shovel.  quite a sight!  thought i needed to because. wait for it,
we are expecting SNOW on the first day of spring.  i need to go back down south.

ldm- congrats to dear dad's school.  he must be ecstatic.  
restricter-  that is quite the haul!  many congrats.  i wish i still lived on long island. would have been there with bells on.  many bells!

hugs and love to all i missedvibes for health and happiness from me to you!


----------



## ouija board

LDM, it worked!! I had no faith in bobby pins, but by golly, they've held that hair in a bun for almost three hours! 

I'm still curious about this 'ballet snood' so I'll be googling tonight..

Restricter, of course it's cat approved! Just be careful that Winky doesn't link two of the bracelets together and claim them as a shiny new collar. 

Ck, sorry it was a tough day. I'm with Restricter, best to talk to people who have a direct line to the jobs that are available. No need for a headhunter to 'get' you, they just need to 'get' you a job! Unless you're thinking of heading in a completely new field, in which case a counselor or advisor is a good idea. Hug your boys, eat some ice cream, and get some sleep


----------



## ck21

Blah.  I know better than this.  It's noon and I'm still not dressed.  No wonder I'm feeling bad.
Week 2 is worse because I expect my phone to be ringing and it's not.  Then I start to think no one will ever call.  Ish.


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, sweetie, be kind to yourself!  It's early days yet.  You are eminently employable, but this was a big lay-off in a still-recovering economy, so the right position may not find you immediately.  And you are undergoing a major, if temporary, lifestyle shift, so that takes energy and time for adjustment, too!  If you've ever thought, "That might be interesting to try" this might be the time to try it, whether it's something just for fun, or inquiring about job opportunities in a company/field that you've long been curious about. Try not to impose arbitrary time limits on yourself: no need for extra stressors!  Hugs.


----------



## Mindi B

Requesting doggy vibes for Miss O.  The vet doesn't like a growth on her backside and has scheduled surgery in two weeks.  We've certainly been here before and I don't want to get ahead of myself by freaking out just yet, but of course it's worrisome.  The positive side is she is eating well and seems to feel fine, so at least she is comfortable.  And it is very hard to tell anything by looking at skin growths on dogs (unlike with people, where there are "tells").  So I need to be patient (yeah, I'm really good at that), wait for surgery and biopsy results, and deal with the situation once we have some actual info.  But good thoughts for my old girl would be appreciated!


----------



## restricter

What Mindi says.

But do keep busy.  Is your LinkedIn profile as detailed as your resume?  If not, hop to it.  Employers find you by the skills and keywords in your profile.  Have you updated your info on Monster?  Indeed?  What about looking at the websites of companies that interest you?  Sometimes, that's the only place jobs are listed.

Mindi, you're on a roll with great advice this week.  Will you be my life coach?


----------



## Mindi B

LOL, restricter!  I was thinking the same thing about you!  I fear I actually sort of stink with the life advice, but clearly that doesn't stop me from voicing my opinion.  :shame: 
I've had plenty of opportunities to opine of late: My DM has had me therapizing my socks off, I'm trying to read my vet's poker face and negotiate the earliest surgery date possible without having a meltdown in the waiting room, and of course I've been here ranting about bullying, worrying with ck, etc.
Is it too early for a cocktail?


----------



## steffy000

There are no scarves on the H website right now, am I missing something? 

(and no Mindi B it's never too early for a cocktail)


----------



## restricter

Mindi B said:


> LOL, restricter!  I was thinking the same thing about you!  I fear I actually sort of stink with the life advice, but clearly that doesn't stop me from voicing my opinion.  :shame:
> I've had plenty of opportunities to opine of late: My DM has had me therapizing my socks off, I'm trying to read my vet's poker face and negotiate the earliest surgery date possible without having a meltdown in the waiting room, and of course I've been here ranting about bullying, worrying with ck, etc.
> Is it too early for a cocktail?



Hugs and vibes for the divine Miss O.  These are multiplied by 7 (the whole new Mew Crew).  

My job search advice comes from years of crappy jobs and hellacious searches.  If that can benefit anyone, I'm glad.  Right now, I'm fortunate.  The job is OK, kittehs are healthy, I'm healthy, anything else is gravy (especially Hermes-on-sale-gravy).

It's nice to be happy ---really and truly happy again -- and woe betide anyone who tries to ruin it for me.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, Mew Crew!


----------



## restricter

steffy000 said:


> There are no scarves on the H website right now, am I missing something?
> 
> (and no Mindi B it's never too early for a cocktail)



They moved them, no doubt to make browsing even more of a PITA.  http://usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des-carres.html

ETA - holy cats!  Search results = 0.

WTF, Hermes!  WTF?!


----------



## MadMadCat

steffy000 said:


> There are no scarves on the H website right now, am I missing something?
> 
> (and no Mindi B it's never too early for a cocktail)



Nothing there...


----------



## ck21

Mindi-sending vibes for Miss O!


----------



## eagle1002us

ouija board said:


> Restricter, hope you are not still in line! I imagine the loot is well worth the wait.  You'll have some happy kitties tonight!
> 
> Mindi, Nycmom, I'm so sorry to hear about the bullying, past and present. I dread this issue as DD grows up. I'm not quite sure how I'll handle it, should it arise, but something tells me that my knee jerk reaction of throttling the offending kid might not be the right way to go!
> 
> LDM, woohoo for your dad's school!
> 
> *Anyone have tips on how to do a ballet bun? I have to figure out how to put DD's thin, shoulder length hair in a ballet bun and make it last more than five minutes*. I have the donut thing that's sold in beauty supply stores, but keeping it intact is the problem. My goal is to get her to the recital with some semblance of a bun..then it's in the dance teacher's hands from there on!




I have the same type of hair.   Make a ponytail, twist it (like a barbershop pole) hold the base of the ponytail against the head, keep twisting till you get a donut shape.   Stick some hairpins around the chignon (better term than donut) to secure it.   Then BLAST it with hair spray when you think it looks ok.   A scrunchie can do the same thing without hairpins and is gentler on hair for that reason--but not necessarily as elegant.  See if you can get a scrunchie the same color as her hair--this will create the look of a fuller bun.   Hair spray will dry out the hair so I don't use it too often.  I stick tortoiseshell combs in hair to create a smooth look.  But not combs with wire teeth.   They can cause hair to break off with repeated use.


----------



## chaneljewel

Ck do hang in there.   Things will open up for you and get better.  I'm so sorry that you're going through this and will keep sending positive vibes your way.  Take care and lots of hugs to you!

Halfway to get the cast off!  Today was terrible because I couldn't start my car and it was simply because the steering wheel was turned and...Dh was very patient with the whole thing!

Buns...have you ever tried the rolled sock method.  Google it and you'll see how easy it is!


----------



## eagle1002us

restricter said:


> It was a 2 hour wait to pay and by the time I was up there the place had been cleaned out.  They're remodeling and so they liquidated a ton.  Here is the damage - espionne cuff, stalls bracelet, petits champ bracelet, torsade ring, 18k Birkin charm, silver kelly charm and a silver chain.  Everything was 50% off.  My gosh I am exhausted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2932429


 


What a great wonder fantastic haul *restricter*!!!   What's the name of the bracelet on the upper left?  Looks kind of like the new one that was shown in Le Monde d'Hermes (but it's not).


----------



## restricter

eagle1002us said:


> What a great wonder fantastic haul *restricter*!!!   What's the name of the bracelet on the upper left?  Looks kind of like the new one that was shown in Le Monde d'Hermes (but it's not).




It's called a Stalle and it looks a lot like the new Mors de Brides.  I cannot tell a lie - I went back and snagged this Nausicaa wire bracelet.  It's 18k!


----------



## restricter

chaneljewel said:


> Ck do hang in there.   Things will open up for you and get better.  I'm so sorry that you're going through this and will keep sending positive vibes your way.  Take care and lots of hugs to you!
> 
> 
> 
> Halfway to get the cast off!  Today was terrible because I couldn't start my car and it was simply because the steering wheel was turned and...Dh was very patient with the whole thing!
> 
> 
> 
> Buns...have you ever tried the rolled sock method.  Google it and you'll see how easy it is!




Hang in there!  I broke my wrist when I was in law school.  Not being able oI drive was the worst!


----------



## eagle1002us

restricter said:


> It's called a Stalle and it looks a lot like the new Mors de Brides.  I cannot tell a lie - I went back and snagged this Nausicaa wire bracelet.  It's 18k!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2933999


 


Ahhhhhhhh!   You basically won the lottery today!!   What a wonderful day!


----------



## restricter

eagle1002us said:


> Ahhhhhhhh!   You basically won the lottery today!!   What a wonderful day!




It was...and then I had to go back to work.  But at least I had new pretties to distract me.  I'm officially Hermes'd out.


----------



## ouija board

eagle1002us said:


> I have the same type of hair.   Make a ponytail, twist it (like a barbershop pole) hold the base of the ponytail against the head, keep twisting till you get a donut shape.   Stick some hairpins around the chignon (better term than donut) to secure it.   Then BLAST it with hair spray when you think it looks ok.   A scrunchie can do the same thing without hairpins and is gentler on hair for that reason--but not necessarily as elegant.  See if you can get a scrunchie the same color as her hair--this will create the look of a fuller bun.   Hair spray will dry out the hair so I don't use it too often.  I stick tortoiseshell combs in hair to create a smooth look.  But not combs with wire teeth.   They can cause hair to break off with repeated use.




That's what I did for the rehearsal today, and it stayed perfectly! Hair spray played a big part in the success. BLAST it, I did! I like the scrunchie idea since her bun was just a little knob of hair..but it looked good and stayed put! 

Restricter, another great find! 18k gold, no less.

Mindi, vibes for you and Miss O! Two weeks is a long time to be wondering and worrying. 

Chanel, yay for being halfway there! It's so frustrating to be one armed.

Ck, what Mindi said!


----------



## csshopper

Restricter- maybe being an enabler here, but looking at the bracelet you just purchased (wow what a fabulous selection over the past few days!) you might like the "T" line at Tiffany if you haven't already seen it, thin, sculptural bangle.

Mindi- "benign, benign, benign" vibes coming to Miss Olive.  Will be anxious to hear. Good to read that she appears to be fine otherwise. 

Chanel- it must have been hard to resist the impulse to pound the steering wheel! Thank goodness for DH.

ck- hugs to you.  You will prevail.


----------



## restricter

You can't enable me Csshopper -- been there and got that.  . This is Tilly with "her" Tiffany T.  The necklace is an 80s vintage Tiffany piece.  Not many know this is a revival/reimagining of that collection.


----------



## csshopper

Restricter- MEOOOOOWWWWW! Tillie has fabulous taste! LOL, no I didn't know it's a reissue.......never too old to learn something new from one of your "Crew". Happy Friday to all of them and you too.


----------



## restricter

csshopper said:


> Restricter- MEOOOOOWWWWW! Tillie has fabulous taste! LOL, no I didn't know it's a reissue.......never too old to learn something new from one of your "Crew". Happy Friday to all of them and you too.



LOL - happy Friday to you, too!

It's a miserable, snowy first day of spring/first day of the Roger Vivier sample sale.  I am exerting WILLPOWER and skipping Vivier after my horrifying Hermes haul.   (FYI - WILLPOWER sucks.)

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day.  I'm working at home, reading about the giant line for Vivier and enjoying my other shopping haul -- from Trader Joe's.  Those mini chocolate chip cookies are the bomb.

CK - you are in my thoughts.  I could spout platitudes about how everything happens for a reason, etc., but really, losing your job because a company doesn't have its stuff together stinks.  If the phone isn't ringing and the e-mails aren't coming in, it's not a reflection on you.  There's a lot of great advice over in Career & Workplace, too.  

Mindi - sending super vibes for the DM stress and healing vibes to Miss O.

India, CSShopper, Chanel, LDM and everyone else - vibes if you need 'em, hugs if you need those too.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi B said:


> Requesting doggy vibes for Miss O.  The vet doesn't like a growth on her backside and has scheduled surgery in two weeks.  We've certainly been here before and I don't want to get ahead of myself by freaking out just yet, but of course it's worrisome.  The positive side is she is eating well and seems to feel fine, so at least she is comfortable.  And it is very hard to tell anything by looking at skin growths on dogs (unlike with people, where there are "tells").  So I need to be patient (yeah, I'm really good at that), wait for surgery and biopsy results, and deal with the situation once we have some actual info.  But good thoughts for my old girl would be appreciated!




Send huge vibes your way Mindi! The waiting part is horribly frustrating, two weeks is a long time.[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ck21

Blech.  I guess today is the day for rejection emails.


----------



## restricter

ck21 said:


> Blech.  I guess today is the day for rejection emails.



It's almost time for happy hour.  Martoonis?


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> Blech.  I guess today is the day for rejection emails.



CK, sending you as many positive vibes as possible sweetie. I wish I could say something magical to make things better. Whom ever sent you the email is a fool.&#128147;


----------



## Luckydogmom

Last minute get away for us. We flew up to surprise our son in Oregon yesterday. It is his birthday.
We picked him up at his home and drove to dinner as soon as we arrived, he was so happy to see us.
On route to the restaurant we were in a car accident. A woman slammed into the drivers side of our rental car. I  was sitting behind my DH, wrong place to be sitting. DH's door was smashed in, we had to get out on the opposite side. Ugh. We are ok, my back is pretty sore however
My dad's assistant felt sad for us and decided to surprise us with something fun. She contacted the head coach of the UC Irvine basketball team and arranged tickets for us to see the game today against Louisville! DS 2 graduated from UC Irvine, you can imagine how excited he is! We are now driving to Seattle, in a new rental car, to watch the BIG game! Crazy trip for us! Win or not it's an adventure to remember! Go Anteaters!
Special vibes to all who need them...


----------



## nycmom

Oh ck, I am so so sorry. I agree with LDM, what fools they are. It helped me to think its like dating...it just takes one right "fit" but I know how excruciating it can be to wait for that moment in the meantime. 

Mindi B sending many, many doggy vibes your way. I am glad she seems comfortable and please let us know as soon as there's any news.

Tesi thank you so much for your kind words and thoughts.  

Ouija board congrats on your bun victory! 

Restricter I don't know what's more gorgeous, your cats or "their" jewelry, thanks so much for posting the photos, I love them all! 

chaneljewel wishing you a very speedy recovery. 

Luckydogmom how scary! I am so glad everyone is okay and hope you all enjoy the game!

Happy first day of spring everyone, it's snowing here which just seems crazy!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, phooey, ck.  
LDM, so glad everyone is okay.  And, not nice of me, but better a rental than your car!  Travel safely and enjoy the game!  (Go, 'Eaters! )
chaneljewel, we had that happen once with a rental car--it wouldn't start, mysteriously, but fortunately, some atavistic memory made me wiggle the steering wheel, and voila!  It's such an odd feature. . . .  And yay for being halfway through the Arm Cast Period!  You're a trooper.
nycmom, restrictor, OB, thanks for the good doggy vibes.  Miss O's bloodwork was great, so that's a plus, anyhow.  
My DM is calling every day because she's depressed and angry (justifiably) with my dad.  But it's hard to be told, "Cheer me up."  I'm not always bursting with joy, myself.


----------



## Mindi B

By the way, anybody else ready to throttle someone if that noisy Gucci video pop-up ad doesn't GO AWAY?!  Grrrr.


----------



## ck21

Mindi-I'm depressed and angry too.  Maybe I should call you every day to add to your fun!


----------



## ck21

And, it's 3:30 and I'm still in my pajamas....


----------



## Mindi B

First of all, ck, since you and I don't have a history like me and my DM, call away!  Second, you DO know better!  Get dressed, girlfriend!  It WILL be helpful.  Truly.


----------



## georgiegirl27

Mindi B said:


> By the way, anybody else ready to throttle someone if that noisy Gucci video pop-up ad doesn't GO AWAY?!  Grrrr.


Hahahaha... ME!  lol   xx


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## India

Been of of contact for a couple of days.  Wed, had pulmonary function downtown at 11AM.  When I made the app't THREE months out, they already could not give me the first app't in the afternoon (only time he sees patients) with my new pulmonologist - could give me 2PM.

So, finished test at 12:45 (no different than it's been for a couple of years - WHY do they insist on doing these!!!).  Had decided that going home and back down was not a good idea, so I did two errands I've needed to do all winter and hadn't - both downtown.  First was furnace filters.  One might ask, why not at a big box store?  Because I have a VERY odd size and the only place that carries them is within blocks of downtown.  Bought a box of 4 (they last a year), so that's one errand I won't have to do again anytime soon.

Then my jeweler. I noticed a couple of weeks ago, that one small sapphire had come out of my channel set wedding band.  I knew it was thin - just didn't get into jeweler.  I also needed to have my Rolex cleaned and serviced - it was losing time.  So, on downtown to the jeweler.  Rign will cost $375 to fix (I think it only cost $450 new!), and watch service is $560.  If I'd sent it to Rolex, it would have been $750.  Geeze, one only begins with cost when one buys one of these.  Had to get my Baume & Mercier out of the safe and take it to have a battery put in so I could wear it in absence of the Rolex.  

Then, on to battery store for 3 odd-sized batteries.  It was NOT downtown, so back downtown I went.  We have an interchange of three interstates downtown (I-64, I-65 & I-71).  It's called "Spaghetti Junction" for good reason.  And there is all sorts of construction going on - detours, lanes closed - you name it.  FINALLY got to U of L Med Cntr and met my new pulmonologist.  He's very nice and very young - only 34 - and getting married next month.  While there, DSIL texted me to see if I could take DGS2 to squash practice.  Road in front of club flooded, so it was being held in a downtown men's club.  No time to pick him up so DD took him but neither of them could pick him up a DGS1 was going to a college fair with them at 5PM.  COLLEGE?  He'll be 15 in two weeks!  Yikes!

So, I ran home, let out poor dogs who were crossing their legs, grabbed a bite of lunch, and back downtown to pick up DGS2.  OMG - the TRAFFIC!  Between construction, roads closed due to flooding and a free practice season of UK for the NCAA games, it was a parking lot!!!!  FINALLY got to DGS and then we had to reverse.  With River Rd closed, everyone takes the only road that goes to the East End other than I-71 and that entrance was flooded.  I was gone 1 1/2 hrs round trip for what should have been 20-30 minutes.  EXHAUSTED.  

Yesterday, pulmonary rehab where I was VERY tired but pushed myself.  Errands after and then fell asleep in my chair for 3 hrs!  Was awakened at 6:30 by a ditzy friend who needed me to drive her and her dog WAY out to an emergency clinic - dog had been coughing all day (hello- why not take him to the vet then?).  Husband has dementia so I said I'd take her.  Got back home at 10PM - dog has kennel cough.  Hope my dogs don't get it off my clothes.

Today was a big day in my town as the Prince of Wales (Charles) and Duchess of Cornwall (Camilla) were here for a one-day visit.  They were being taken all over town by Christie Brown, whose daughter (same as a my DD and an acquaintance) is the wife (at age 42) of the US Ambassador to the Court of St James.  There is a VERY private dinner tonight that is top secret.  Went and got my hair done and was at Whole Foods when mobile rang - it was DD.  She had a ticket to very important food conference held here today - Alice Waters, Eric Schlosser - all sorts of important people.  She took her ticket and got there and security was very tight.  She had no idea where she was going for this talk.  She was told to go to a holding pen - then others in the pen were sent somewhere and just she was left.  A few minutes later, she was told to go ahead (WHERE?) and did so - security people all over the place.  One asked for her "credentials" - she said all she had was a ticket.  He told her to wait, talked to someone and then told her to go in.  It was a small room with a big table with 12 very important foodies around it, and over to the side a few chairs and the Prince and the Duchess.  She was sitting on the other side (no cell phones allowed).  After about 20 min, someone whispered in the Prince's ear and then left for their next event.  She was supposed to have heard the Prince speak at an invitation only event at the Old Cathedral downtown but had a hair app't she had canceled three times in the past week due to travel, so she didn't go - had had her "viewing".

LDM, SO sorry about the wreck and hope you're not horribly sore today.  Yes, tonight is the big UC Irvine vs U of L game in Seattle.  I can't say I"m rooting for U of L - I think it's time for Piteno to leave - some very bad recruiting of players who turned out to be true thugs.  

ck, hang in there.  If you can pay your mortgage and eat, then you're okay.  

Can't wait to find out tomorrow who I know who was at the dinner party (which I assume was at Christy Brown's house).  DD will know all the details as she works for cousins who I'm sure will be there.


----------



## chaneljewel

Mindi, hope all is good with MO!  The wait is ugh!

Glad all of you are ok LDM...just scary!

Ck, will continue to send good vibes too...don't give up...the perfect job is out there for you!

Restricter, you really make me want a cat!!!!


----------



## tesi

mindi-  vibes for miss olive.  
ldm-  so happy you are safe-enjoy the game.
ck- thinking of you in your quest to find the company that appreciates just how wonderful you are.  it will happen.  
chanel-  your cast patience is admirable.  i go bananas if i am constricted in any way.  casts are a fear of mine.  crazy, right?  congrats on getting closer to freedom!

hugs to all. HATING the snow and fierce winds at the shore.  dog doesn't want to go out.  i carry him. he's no fool.


----------



## India

LDM, your team almost did it!  Must have been a very exciting game!


----------



## tesi

india-  so exciting about the prince and duchess!  what a day you have had though.  i don't know how you manage it.  always on the run, always at the ready to help your grands.  that is just wonderful!  you are a gem.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Yes, it was a great game! We had a wonderful time watching our anteaters play their hearts out. They made a respectful run of it. Only lost by 2.
We ended up at Pikes Market for a little seafood dinner on the water. It's cold and rainy, I am happy in boots and a heavy coat. The flowers were amazing at the market. I will post a few pics.
Thank you for the kind words about the accident, always something.

India what an exciting story about the prince and duchess! What was she wearing? I love her outfits.
What an exhausting day for you, I hope you relax tonight.

Tesi you have had more than enough icky weather. Time for spring! Be safe&#128156;&#10052;&#65039;&#127799;

NYCmom, how are things going?


----------



## csshopper

ldm- good karma came back on all of you that are OK! So thankful you all are safe. What a trip, and kudos to the Anteaters for making it to the playoffs.

Mindi- Gucci should figure out the insidious, nuisance ad is a turn off. Agree with you 100%. A snorgel for Miss O!

ck- think of you daily. Restricter had great advice. Mindi too, + comb your hair and put on some lipstick.  Look hard in the mirror and remind yourself constantly *unemployment is NOT your fault, you are awesome, the company turned out not to be * 

tesi- the brief warmth before this latest storm must have seemed like a "tease". We have had depressingly warm weather, 85 degrees one day. Our water situation is dire.

India-I am a total Anglophile by heritage and interest. Have two of the London papers bookmarked and scan them daily. Being in the same room with Prince Charles and Camilla would have been a thrill. You are a marvel of endurance in all you do, hope your week-end has some down time.  BTW: did your son ever get his imported bed sheets? 

chanel-do you have to be "re-casted" or do you stay in the original one until you're healed? 

ob, nycmom, eb, hope all is well where you are. Bonnie,if you're lurking, "hi". 

Off to spend some time inside the "House of Scarves"...........


----------



## csshopper

ldm- if you are in Seattle for lunch and like French Onion Soup, Place Pigalle at Pike Place Market has an excellent one. DD lived just down the street for several years and when we visited  it was a "must do." The chef once shared the recipe with my DH, although the portion sizes have to be modified for a home size batch. He jotted notes on a piece of paper, now treasured in the family loose leaf collection of recipes of note.


----------



## Vintage Leather

ck21 said:


> Blah.  I know better than this.  It's noon and I'm still not dressed.  No wonder I'm feeling bad.
> Week 2 is worse because I expect my phone to be ringing and it's not.  Then I start to think no one will ever call.  Ish.



CK - I applied for a job in mid-November.  The company called me two weeks ago (four months after they received my application) for an interview.
So, it's not you.  As much as people talk about the recovery - the job market is slow, hiring managers are really rude. If they never call you after the interview - shrug and move on; you deserve better than those nasty people.

This isn't about you. Your former company went off the rails, and Mr Costco is so busy looking at numbers he's not seeing people.  
You are amazing, driven and skilled. When you find the right fit, that company will be lucky to have you.  In the mean times, know that the job market is difficult and they aren't rejecting you, they are saying that the time isn't quite right.

Of course, while I sound really philosophical - I'm also the person who, after a really bad week with two job rejections and one awful lowball (company offered half the annual salary that the job was originally posted for) said, "To heck with it, I'm going to Disneyland."  

So, yes it's hard and heartbreaking. Give it time, though.  The right thing will come along.



Luckydogmom said:


> Yes, it was a great game! We had a wonderful time watching our anteaters play their hearts out. They made a respectful run of it. Only lost by 2.
> We ended up at Pikes Market for a little seafood dinner on the water. It's cold and rainy, I am happy in boots and a heavy coat. The flowers were amazing at the market. I will post a few pics.
> Thank you for the kind words about the accident, always something.
> 
> India what an exciting story about the prince and duchess! What was she wearing? I love her outfits.
> What an exhausting day for you, I hope you relax tonight.
> 
> Tesi you have had more than enough icky weather. Time for spring! Be safe&#128156;&#10052;&#65039;&#127799;
> 
> NYCmom, how are things going?



I love Seattle!  Have some Ivars clam chowder for me!


----------



## Mindi B

VL, you are wise.  Hugs to you and the Dark Knight!


----------



## Mindi B

It is snowing CHUNKS again here.  Got about five inches yesterday, and several more this morning.  Spring, my Aunt Fanny.
Poo.


----------



## India

Oh MIndi, I hate to even tell you how lovely it is today here.  It's supposed to get to 70 and I have a daffodil that may well bloom by the end of the day.  

Okay - fashion report for Camilla.  She arrived wearing a medium blue dress and rather fitted jacket.  Not at ALL becoming as Camilla is losing the weight battle and middle spread that I am also losing.  I would NEVER attempt a fitted jacket.  She was wearing that fabulous two strand pearl necklace with the HUGE rectangular sapphire in front - it's a truly stunning piece of jewelry and I covet it!  She later added a very smart beige cape - it was chilly here yesterday - for her visit to the vegetable garden at Oxmoor Farm.  She helped an elementary student plant rhubarb.  She had no makeup on the farm visit and frankly she looks MUCH better without it.  She has that English Country Woman look that doesn't do well in makeup. 

The more I hear about last night's party, the more I think it was a fairly large reception.  I'll hear more at squash practice on Monday as I'm sure the parents of two of the boys who play, were invited.  He spent a few years in London with an investment bank, and now owns a farm in Oldham county and is a big contributor to the ********s.  Christie Brown's son-in-law, the Ambassador, raised more money for ***** than any other single individual in the last election, thus the ambassadorship.  Christie was the one who invited the Prince and no one says no to Christie - she's a force of nature like her late MIL, the unsinkable Sally Brown!  

Funny coincidence.  My DH went to a camp in NH where his uncle had gone and was on the Board. This camp does not separate boys by age, and they do everything alphabetically.  Due to his name, DH was always right next to Christie Brown's husband Owsley Brown II (who tragically died a couple of years ago).  He was also two years ahead of him at Yale.  When we moved here, we went to an antique show and Christie and Owsley were there and Owsley and DH recognized one another immediately.  We have never socialized - hardly in the same league financially, but did see them from time to time at various events.  

When Christie's SIL was named Ambassador to the Court of St James, I immediately thought how on earth would his wife, such a young woman (she was just 40 at the time), know how to manage the embassy residence - a full staff, butlers, cooks, maids.  Then I remembered that at the same age and time, my own DD had opened 3 hotels/restaurants, being responsible for the hiring of the General Manger, managers, executive chef and much of the other staff, to say nothing of working with the architects on the design of the hotels/restaurants, making decisions about room furniture etc, and even choosing the china, glassware/silverware for the restaurant.  Running the embassy is easy by comparison!  Two VERY competent young women who have known one another since age 12 when they used to jump together on our trampoline in my backyard.  They've never been close friends but have many friends in common and always were at the same large parties.  DD went to her debut party!

So, now KY returns to basketball.  I really couldn't care two hoots about the game - find it incredibly boring, but if UK ends up in the Finals, I'll probably watch some of the game.  

I do so worry about those of you in the West with no rain, and we're having floods here.  And I hate that those of you in the Northeast are still very much in winter with no sign of spring.  

I'm off to rehab this afternoon.  Okay - I'll tell you my latest shallow, guilty pleasure.  I've been binge watching Gossip Girl on Netflix.  Remember, I'm the one who has the cable TV package that only gets the 3 networks and PBS, so I've never seen all these other shows!  It's SUCH a dumb show but it is addicting.  I guess I could have worse addictions!

ck, chin up.  I know you teach in the evening.  Have you considered that as a full-time job?  PLEASE know that this job loss has NOTHING to do with how capable you are - just a company that lost its way.  A friend's husband was part of a HUGE cutback at UBS a few years ago, totally unexpected and done brutally.  He had never before ever had to look for a job - the jobs had always come calling on him.  Now, he was in his early 50's and no one was even returning his calls.  After 6 months, he ended up attempting to go back to an earlier career in radio news, and got finally was made an offer by a network that kept telling him that this job was SO beneath his skill and salary level.  His answer was that it WAS a job, he was the family breadwinner, so it was a paycheck and it had health insurance, all things that he needed.  Yes, he was bored to tears for two years, but recently was given a huge promotion and now is very busy and enjoying it.  It may take a while for a job to happen, but in the meantime, take time for the things you've never had time for with a job and take good care of yourself.  It WILL happen.


----------



## lulilu

Hello everyone.  I know it's been a while but I have been reading.  It's just been hard to "talk" to friends recently.  I had to put my Moose to sleep 4 weeks ago and I am crying just writing this.  I still miss him like crazy.  He got very sick very quickly (or I was "blind" to the symptoms, poor boy).

I also am wearing a cast on my right arm and hand as I tore a ligament between my thumb and forefinger. (called ski pole injury) Writing is impossible.  I have to wear it 3 more weeks and can only remove it when I shower.

So I've been pretty down recently.  I see some of you have had more serious issues (ck, I am very sorry) so no response needed for my whining.  I just wanted to let you know i have been thinking of you.


----------



## ouija board

Lulilu, I'm so sorry to hear about Moose  It's good to see you here. Sorry to hear about the cast. I remover my time with a broken arm, and it still sticks in my mind as a very inconvenient and annoying period of time. Getting dressed was such a challenge!

Ck  do you like teaching? My accounting professor used to work as an auditor for Arthur Anderson during the Enron years  He is pursuing a PhD right now and is quick to point out that he wasn't the auditor on the Enron account, lol.


----------



## India

I said I thought those daffodil buds might open by late today, and I was right!  Hate to do this to you with snow/cold, but perhaps it will lift yours spirits to see these sunny little faces.


----------



## georgiegirl27

India said:


> I said I thought those daffodil buds might open by late today, and I was right!  Hate to do this to you with snow/cold, but perhaps it will lift yours spirits to see these sunny little faces.


What a beautiful picture India  x


----------



## biscuit1

India said:


> I said I thought those daffodil buds might open by late today, and I was right!  Hate to do this to you with snow/cold, but perhaps it will lift yours spirits to see these sunny little faces.



India, thank you ! There is hope. Ground here was still covered with snow and ice before yesterday's latest round of snow.


----------



## tesi

lulilu-  my sweet friend-  i am so sorry to hear of your troubles and sadness in loosing your moose.  my heart goes out to you.  if there is anything i can do to cheer your spirits, let me know.  if you are up to a trip to KOP pm me.
i have some neimans perks $$  burning a hole in my pocket and i love the zodiac there.

india-  beautiful daffodils.  snow melted quite a bit today and the surfers were out in full force as the waves were large and rolling.  i love watching them.  my tulips are just poking up a bit.  will be another 6 weeks i imagine.  

ck-  still sending you my continued vibes and love.  you are everything.


----------



## csshopper

tesl-what color combos of tulips did you plant this year?  Pictures please when the blooms burst forth????


----------



## ck21

Just had my first experience with that gucci commercial.  I guess I should only use my ipad for tpf--no commercial!

Lulilu--I'm so sorry about Moose.  Reading your words takes me back to losing my Magic.  I believe our sweet pups are playing together and still watching over us.  Many hugs to you.

I'm enjoying a rare good moment.  Just found a dreamy job at my top pick of employers.  Goodness, how I want this....!!!!  Vibes, vibes, vibes.  I will spend tomorrow really cleaning up my resume and writing a cover letter.

Thank for the continued good thoughts and concern.  I do teach part-time and will continue to do so, though I long-ago ruled it out as a full time profession.  I love the balance of teaching and working in the "real world".  I think the two compliment each other nicely, and I wouldn't enjoy teaching nearly as much if I didn't get to apply those concepts.

Good night!


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> Just had my first experience with that gucci commercial.  I guess I should only use my ipad for tpf--no commercial!
> 
> 
> 
> Lulilu--I'm so sorry about Moose.  Reading your words takes me back to losing my Magic.  I believe our sweet pups are playing together and still watching over us.  Many hugs to you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm enjoying a rare good moment.  Just found a dreamy job at my top pick of employers.  Goodness, how I want this....!!!!  Vibes, vibes, vibes.  I will spend tomorrow really cleaning up my resume and writing a cover letter.




Vibes~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Go Ck Go!


----------



## csshopper

ck~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Mindi B

Good luck, ck!


----------



## biscuit1

ck, everything crossed and vibing for dreamy job success for you .


----------



## restricter

Lulilu- sending hugs and vibes.  My deepest condolences on your loss of Moose.  There really are no other words.  

CK - sending SuperMegaVibes, amplified by 7 cats.  All paws crossed.

Tesi, LDM, NYCMom, Mindi, OB, CSS, India and apologies to anyone I may have missed, Happy Sunday!

The sun is up, the snow is melting and my lil red patch of tulips is definitely coming up, as are the crocuses.  I saw robins out in droves yesterday, truly the first sign that spring is here,

It's not quite 8am and I'm buried under a pile of kittehs.  Not a bad reason to stay in bed, actually, but I suspect little WinkyToo wants his breakfast.  I'll get up in a few minutes and the furry flash mob will follow me.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## ouija board

Not a bad way to wake up in the morning, Restricter! 

Hope everyone is having a relaxing Sunday! Sending warmth and springtime vibes to those still afflicted with snow and ice!


----------



## lulilu

Ck, I am sending prayers, vibes, chants, whatever it takes.

Thanks for the kind words about Moose everyone.  I love Rocky and my recently (6 weeks) adopted Emmy, but no one will replace Moose.  And now I freak (even more than usual) if any little thing is wrong with them.  Emmy has being seeing the vet and taking tests and meds for some yet-diagnosed skin problems (which the meds seem to be helping) but I am terrified it's lymphoma, which my sister's dog had.  

Tesi, KOP sounds great.  Will have to pm you.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, Luli, I'm so sorry to hear about your Moosie.  No matter what, it seems we never have enough time with them, does it?  Like you, I find myself obsessing over the health of the precious creatures still in my care.  

Please tell about your newly adopted Emmy!!

Take care of yourself, sweet T.


----------



## India

Lulilu, I'm so sorry about your lose of Moosie.  No, no other dog will ever replace him, but you may be surprised that someday, another will come along that is just as special.  I never thought I could ever love any dog like I did Alfred, but then Godfrey came along.  Now, at age 12 1/2, I worry constantly about losing him.

ck, fingers/toes/hair crossed for you with this job!  If not this one, another one - there IS a perfect job out there for you.

Not as warm today and we're to have lots of rain this week.  I must remind myself that I'll be glad the ground water is well-supplied before we go into a HOT, HOT KY summer.  

Trying to get inspired about my garden but it's not yet happening.  I may just be too old.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Lililu, I am so sorry about Moosie.  You did all you could, and he knew he was loved.


----------



## Mindi B

Sending vibes that ck has an encouraging week!
Hope everyone's March Madness brackets are successful.  (Of all the things I know nothing about, college basketball is probably number one on the list.  When is this thing over? )
Madam B, I just noticed your signature line, and I couldn't agree more.  Funny, and true.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hi everyone!  Sorry to be out of touch. It's been nuts the past few weeks. I've been lurking and sending well wishes to everyone, especially CK!

Lulilu, sending you a big virtual hug, too. Losing a beloved pet is so hard. We've all been through it, so we know can certainly empathize.

My issues have been aggravating though they are all working out. There were significant issues with my kitchen appliances as well as customer service breakdowns. The refrigerator did not fit--even though I warned the appliance store numerous times that the vertical dimension was 83.5 not 84 inches tall. In brief, the only fridge that fit was the Sub Zero. So that's installed now. The only things to worked out are some money issues and the installer scraped the kitchen ceiling when either removal/installation. The guys did not tell me of the damage. I saw some white chips on the floor and looked up. I took pics and drove to the appliance store immediately.

It's aggravating, but in the scheme of things, OK. Work is heating up too.

Love to all.


----------



## India

Oh eb, that is SO frustrating!  It's why, after I bought a lottery ticket and was dreaming about how I'd spend it if I won (I didn't!), I realized that I'm simply too old for that kind of stress anymore.  No one can just arrive on time, do their work properly, clean up and leave.


----------



## Mindi B

It's true. . . There seems ALWAYS to be some collateral damage when a handyman or repairman is involved.  Makes me SO mad!  Like it isn't enough that you already need something fixed, you then have to deal with the extra stress of another item broken, damaged, etc.  Grrrr.
Sorry you ended up with the Subzero again, EB--I know it isn't your favorite brand.  Still, bet the kitchen looks great!  Hope the other new appliances will be awesome!


----------



## India

Mindi, you say you're clueless about basket ball.  So am I but you're in CT and I'm here in KY in the very heart of March Madness.  I don't even like basketball - think it's an incredibly boring game - and have no allegiance to either U of L or UK.  In our family, those who wear red and yell "Go Big Red!", are talking about Cornell, and when my DH wore blue, it was not for UK, but for Yale!  I am SO out of it!


----------



## Mindi B

As far as I can see, India, the only part of the basketball game that really counts are the last 60 seconds!


----------



## India

I think you're right, Mindi, and of course, those 60 seconds of playing time can take 15 minutes of real time to play!  I'll most likely tune in for the last 15-20 minutes if UK makes it to the finals.  That will be enough for me!


----------



## Luckydogmom

lulilu said:


> Hello everyone.  I know it's been a while but I have been reading.  It's just been hard to "talk" to friends recently.  I had to put my Moose to sleep 4 weeks ago and I am crying just writing this.  I still miss him like crazy.  He got very sick very quickly (or I was "blind" to the symptoms, poor boy).
> 
> I also am wearing a cast on my right arm and hand as I tore a ligament between my thumb and forefinger. (called ski pole injury) Writing is impossible.  I have to wear it 3 more weeks and can only remove it when I shower.
> 
> So I've been pretty down recently.  I see some of you have had more serious issues (ck, I am very sorry) so no response needed for my whining.  I just wanted to let you know i have been thinking of you.



Lulilu,
I am so so sad to hear about sweet Moose. Your post made me cry also. We are about to put our Lucky to sleep any day now and I am hanging on to every minute.
Sending you huge hugs of love and support!
I am also so sorry to hear about your hand injury, you poor girl! Ligaments are so tedious to repair, take it slowly. &#128156;&#128149;&#128156;&#128149;&#128156;&#128149;


----------



## chaneljewel

I'm so sorry about Moosie, lulilu.   It's hard I know.    Take care and know that you can talk about Moosie as much as you want.   Also, I hope your hand gets better.  We are cast pals&#128536;.

Ck...vibes and more vibes to you!

EB, what a pain in dealing with the extra kitchen problems.  Nothing ever goes easy!

Our local university is in the sweet sixteen so no one talks about anything except that!   Proud for sure!


----------



## Luckydogmom

A little check in. We are home now, I will look forward to reading and catching up.
Sending my love to all and vibes to so many who need them right now.
I am exhausted and sore from the accident but happy to be home sweet home.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Luckydogmom said:


> Lulilu,
> I am so so sad to hear about sweet Moose. Your post made me cry also. We are about to put our Lucky to sleep any day now and I am hanging on to every minute.
> Sending you huge hugs of love and support!
> I am also so sorry to hear about your hand injury, you poor girl! Ligaments are so tedious to repair, take it slowly. &#128156;&#128149;&#128156;&#128149;&#128156;&#128149;



(Hugs) for you and the family. Be sure to prepare Braxton, too. It might hit him harder than you might think.


----------



## Mindi B

So sorry to hear about Lucky, LDM, but I really believe (and I haven't been tested yet) that this is the kindest, most loving thing we can do.  If doggy quality of life is gone, it would be selfish to try to maintain them just for ourselves.  Check back with me when we reach this point with Olive.
lulilu, is your injury painful?  I hope it heals FAST!  chanel, how's your arm?  Everyone, stop it with the injuries!
Vibing for ck.
Waiting for spring.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Luckydogmom said:


> A little check in. We are home now, I will look forward to reading and catching up.
> Sending my love to all and vibes to so many who need them right now.
> *I am exhausted and sore from the accident *but happy to be home sweet home.



What happened?!!! Are you OK? Sending more vibes&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;

Mindi, You're right about the quality of life issues. But I will tell you, it's not easy, but it is the right thing to do, especially if the animal is in pain. Looking back at each time I had to euthanize an animal (I've had cats continually for 35 years), as hard as it is to do, I've always thought I made the best decision given the circumstances.  And Mindi, you are a smart, wise and ethical person. You'll make the best decision, too.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, just trying to talk about the eventuality leaves DH and I both in tears.  It is going to be devastating.  I hope I will be wise.  But that time is not today, so I will just go hug a dog or two.
Re that issue in the other thread, sounds like you made a reasoned decision.  And wheeeee!  New vehicles are so FUN!  What color didja choose?


----------



## Luckydogmom

Chanel, congrats to you  for your hometown team making it to the final 16!! That is fantastic!! I love college basketball, so much fun to follow!

EB, what a pain in the neck for you, so sorry about your kitchen appliance problems. Always something when things are changed out. I hope it will all be as good as new quickly! I hope we get to see a pic!

CK! Huge vibes being sent your way this week for positive job prospects! Fingers, toes and eyes crossed here&#128149;&#128149;

CSS, I thought about you while in Oregon and Washington, the tulips were so gorgeous. Nothing like Holland I am sure but still so beautiful. 

Slow morming, I still have to unpack. Happy Tuesday!


----------



## ouija board

Hi all! Gorgeous sunny day here. Makes me want to go outside and plant stuff. 

Pet euthanasia, ugh. Usually you know when it's right. Doesn't make it more tolerable, but at least you know it's the right time. My big pup is getting up in years and has developed pretty marked neurological issues. If we put her down, it'll be because she can no longer walk...and I can't carry all 70lbs of her out to potty. The funny thing is, as her legs have gotten worse, her attitude towards good behavior has declined as well. It used to be that she'd wait at least an hour after we left the house before chewing up toys or socks (and when we got back, she'd be slinking around with a guilty look). Now she boldly walks by me with contraband in her mouth, looks me in the eye, and swallows it in one gulp. And don't even get me started on her food demands. I once put sliced apples on her kibble, and now if the apples are missing, I swear she rolls her eyes at me. Oh well, it's getting me ready for DD's teenage years. 

EB, new car, woohoo! I'm half heartedly looking for a replacement for my old Mercedes. It still runs fine, but at 120,000+ miles, it's starting to look and feel it's age. But it's the car that DD spent most of her life riding around in, so we both are somewhat attached to it. 

DD's kindergarten class is hosting a Beatrix Potter themed tea party next month, and I volunteered to help. Any ideas on decorations? We are trying to find mini watering cans for favors, and will probably have flower arrangements around the room and on the tables. I'm trying to come up with a table decoration for the entryway. I'm thinking Mr. MacGregor's garden with a basket of produce and a scarecrow with Peter Rabbit's jacket on it. There are so many ideas online that it's a bit overwhelming. Any pre-party vibes appreciated, as there will be 20 six year olds mixed with porcelain tea cups and plates. SUPPOSEDLY in all the years that the school has been doing this, there have been zero tea cup casualties, but looking at DD's class (girls and boys), this may be the year that run of good luck ends.


----------



## India

LDM, say it isn't so!  I'm so sorry about Lucky's decline  

Putting down a beloved pet is just agonizing.  Did I wait too long?  Did I give up too soon?  I've been through it all while having owned 11 cats and 12 dogs during my adult years.  I have just two dogs left, so I've had to go through this 17 times (1 went off to the woods to die and the others were hit by cars).  It does NOT get any easier.  I've known it was the right thing to do but that did not make it less heart aching and agonizing.  My vet once told me that the right time to put a pet down is when you realize you should have done it yesterday.  I think that's very good advice.

Car hunting?  Well, I'm on my 4th Audi and my 3rd Q5 and I couldn't be happier!  My first, an A6 Avant wagon, was the loveliest car I've ever or will ever own - it's no longer sold in the US.  So, I moved to the Q5 (I lease for 3 years).  I've loved all 3 and each one has been even better than the last.  I adore my dealership and salesman - that makes a HUGE difference - and the location is very convenient for service.  I think the last point may be among the most important.  Having to drive to distant points for service or minor adjustments is just not on my list of inconveniences that are worth it.  I love the fact that my Q5 holds a TON, the Quattro AWD could climb a tree and goes through 10 inches of snow like a hot knife through butter, and yet it drives like...well, like an Audi - a high performance car.  It's not a truck-like SUV or a sissy SUV look alike.

Off to copy all the documents and then send them to my DS so he can do my taxes for me.  I HOPE I don't owe beyond what has already been paid!!!  I'd like a refund to help with the 1st Qtr estimated, too!  I never ask for much, do I!


----------



## lulilu

"My vet once told me that the right time to put a pet down is when you  realize you should have done it yesterday.  I think that's very good  advice."

India, that is exactly how I felt with Moose.  I was very upset with myself.  But you are right, the pain lingers.

OJB, I am laughing at your description of your dog.  My new doggie, Emmy (or Emily), chews fabric.  She doesn't (knock wood) chew on furniture, wood, etc.  Just blankets, my good winter parka (which has giant holes in it after being in the car with her for no more than 5 minutes while I paid the vet), stuff like that.  Also my exDH's oriental rugs.  I fear for my rugs.  I typically have my eyes on my dogs pretty much all the time and blame myself after learning of this propensity, but can't figure out how to stop it.  Sounds as if it's a losing battle?  We just bought various forms of bitter apple spray but I can't spray the house.  The boys never did this and I am at a loss.  She has a ton of toys, bones etc. and doesn't seem to differentiate between them and mommy's (formerly) very expensive winter jacket.


----------



## Mindi B

How old is Emmy, lulilu?  HenHen was a ferocious fabric eater (devoured SEVERAL rugs; ate a screen wiper/chamois) but has pretty much outgrown it.  Also, I keep him out of rooms with yummy organic (cotton, silk, wool) rugs and put crappy synthetics in rooms he can access.  So, I guess a mix of prevention and time worked for HenHen.  He'll still steal laundry if he can, but it's funny--he doesn't eat it, doesn't even really chew it, just commandeers it and retreats to his crate to GLOAT over it.
Anyway, there is hope.  Really.


----------



## ouija board

Lulilu, I'll be honest, I didn't try a ton of training with my dog on this issue. She has had two foreign body surgeries due to her indiscretions, so now she wears a cage muzzle when we aren't home or can't keep an eagle eye on her. At first we tried keeping all tempting items from her reach and keeping her crated while we were not at home, but I discovered that Evil Kitty would bring her things to chew on..no joke, I watched kitty carry a small glass ornament in her mouth down the stairs and drop it inside the dog crate. Evil Kitty is gone now, but DD's toys are a constant temptation. No matter how much I clean up, there always seems to be a plastic crown or Barbie shoe that I miss. The poor Disney princesses have to share the one remaining crown and one and a half pairs of slippers 

Mindi, I'm impressed with HenHen! I remember his rug eating days, and I always assume, once a rug/blanket/sock eater always a rug/blanket/sock eater. Kudos to you for breaking him of that habit!


----------



## tesi

ldm-  so sorry to hear about lucky.  never easy..pleased you are home and feeling a bit better
eb-  so nice to see you here-missed you.

continued vibes for ck in her search for the right fit.  xo

hugs to all- i'm a little squeaky today.  trying to do some spring cleaning (and moving things from the house that will be sold to other)  and i fell down the stairs.  laid there for a few minutes.  i hit my elbow hard enough to rip through a brand new cashmere and start bleeding.
i felt for bone protrusion.  having found none i hauled myself up. always something with me. 
always.  my gram died after a fall down stairs while carrying groceries.  she was 89, almost 90.
i'm deathly afraid of a similar fate

on a positive note my 79 year old half brother had a successful heart procedure today for a blockage.  so thankful.


----------



## Mindi B

Jeez, tesi, we already have two Chatsters in casts.  New rule: No falling down stairs!  Gosh, do I hafta tell ya EVERYthing? 
Seriously, thank goodness you weren't too badly hurt.  Sorry about the elbow, and the sweater.  That's such a scary thing--gets the old adrenalin flowing, for sure.  BE CAREFUL!

Happy to hear your half-brother's surgery went well.


----------



## tesi

mindi my honey-  hugs hugs hugs to you!  thankfully cashmere was on sale at calypso.  already re-ordered it!


----------



## etoupebirkin

First, healthy vibes to Chenel, LDM, Tesi and everyone else who needs em.

CK, I'm think about you lots and sending you and Mr. Hot Cars lots of prayer for you too.

Yes, I did order a new car. My current car is 8 years old with 110k miles on it. While I've liked the car, I've never truly loved it. The new one will be a birthday present for me. Bear with me on this. The logic is convoluted, but ultimately makes sense.

DH and I have been going back and forth trying to figure out what to do on vacation. One of DH's greatest joys in life is to plan them. I wanted to go to Europe (a high end Cook's tour of Provence) to take advantage of the strong US dollar--and get some H and VCA goodies. DH wanted to do a driving trip up the Eastern seaboard to Maine or perhaps Quebec.

Then I saw a Porsche Macan in my parking lot and I absolutely thought it was one of the most beautiful cars I've ever seen. DH said, I should look at the car, so on Saturday I went car shopping. Evidently, the Macan is the hottest thing on the road. You order the car, there's nothiing to test drive! There was no car to even look at. So I test drove a Cayenne. I liked it. And there's something to be said about getting behind the wheel of a Porsche. But the engine was not as peppy as I'd like. I also looked at the Audi Q5 with the 4cylinder engine, and I liked it much better. And the I began to think. I really don't need another handbag or piece of jewelry. so the compromise is well go on the U.S. vacation with a new car. A nice one and put the $ we save, towards the car. Normally, I wait for a car to die, before I get a new one.

I've been thinking about a new car for a while. So on Sunday I test drove the Range Rover Evoque, Mercedes Benz M Class and the Audi with the six cylinder engine. I loved the peppier Audi. I went back and forth between the Audi and the Porsche. The Porsche was just so much more $. And my nasty SIL drives one and I've spent a long time rolling my eyes over her excesses. She likes to drive real slow in her Turbo 911 so "everyone can see her"--btw those are her words. The Audi is more under the radar and my style.

Monday I saw the Macan IRL, and though lovely, it feels too small. So I drove to the Audi dealer to go over colors and options. The dealer gave me an incredible price for a car that will be ordered to my specifications. So I got a fully loaded (air conditioned seats!) top of the line Audi Q5, all for $15 to $20 less than the conservatively appointed Porsche. The color is Daytona Gray Pearl (dark gray with a teal fleck) with chestnut leather interior.


----------



## ouija board

EB, lol at your SIL's logic! It explains why I see a LOT of guys driving fancy turbo charged sports cars "real slow." I love the look of Audis more than Porsche. 

Tesi, ouch! Glad to hear the only casualty was the sweater, which was easily replaced.


----------



## csshopper

tesi- that sounds like a close call. Both you and ldm have been fortunate the injuries were not worse. THANK GOODNESS! Have oiled the vibe machine to ensure major action and vibes on the way to all in the Chat Infirmary.

ldm- your dog lived his name, "Lucky" to have been in your loving family and with people willing to make the unselfish decision to bring him peace. Thoughts are with all of you in the days ahead. Yes, I do like tulips, all the spring bulbs actually. We are about an hour away from a place called Daffodil Hill, a family ranch planted with over 300,00 bulbs of all types of daffodils. The gardens are open to the public FREE for as long as the bloom lasts. This year, due to the unusual weather it opened 3 weeks earlier than usual so was open mid February. Then we had a horrible heat wave hit with temps in the mid 80's and much of the bloom was killed off by the heat and it closed in March, when in a normal year it would have just been opening. Mother Nature has been generally nasty to every part of the country it seems.

eb- this house came with a built in Sub Zero refrigerator fronted in the same wood as the cabinets.  Have a feeling that given the configuration of the kitchen when it gives out, only another Sub Zero will fit. Not something to look forward to.  Love the description of your new SUV, the exterior color/ leather interior color combo sounds elegant. 

ob- the tea party sounds like fun. Have seen headbands with bunny ears in the stores for Easter, if its a small class maybe ears for all? 

Mindi-any test results on Miss Olive? Add to the miserable Gucci ad  (which sometimes doesn't open and freezes my screen adding insult to injury) the equally obnoxious Bloomingdale's ad that follows it.....or is that only on my Mac? But, the pleasure of reading Chat will keep me clicking forward.

India- how nice to have "in house" tax preparation. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## ck21

Checking in..not much to report.  Just heard that the dreamy job already has a group of good internal candidates.  Then don't post it externally....!  Ugh.

Working my network as much as I can and hoping for the best.

I have some resume/job search seminar thing tomorrow.

In the mean time, hanging out with hot cars has been fun.  Waiting for the weather to improve so we can get out.

We are dog-sitting this week.  Two goldens in one house is a lot of crazy!!!

Sending my love to each of you!!


----------



## India

etoupebirkin said:


> First, healthy vibes to Chenel, LDM, Tesi and everyone else who needs em.
> 
> CK, I'm think about you lots and sending you and Mr. Hot Cars lots of prayer for you too.
> 
> Yes, I did order a new car. My current car is 8 years old with 110k miles on it. While I've liked the car, I've never truly loved it. The new one will be a birthday present for me. Bear with me on this. The logic is convoluted, but ultimately makes sense.
> 
> DH and I have been going back and forth trying to figure out what to do on vacation. One of DH's greatest joys in life is to plan them. I wanted to go to Europe (a high end Cook's tour of Provence) to take advantage of the strong US dollar--and get some H and VCA goodies. DH wanted to do a driving trip up the Eastern seaboard to Maine or perhaps Quebec.
> 
> Then I saw a Porsche Macan in my parking lot and I absolutely thought it was one of the most beautiful cars I've ever seen. DH said, I should look at the car, so on Saturday I went car shopping. Evidently, the Macan is the hottest thing on the road. You order the car, there's nothiing to test drive! There was no car to even look at. So I test drove a Cayenne. I liked it. And there's something to be said about getting behind the wheel of a Porsche. But the engine was not as peppy as I'd like. I also looked at the Audi Q5 with the 4cylinder engine, and I liked it much better. And the I began to think. I really don't need another handbag or piece of jewelry. so the compromise is well go on the U.S. vacation with a new car. A nice one and put the $ we save, towards the car. Normally, I wait for a car to die, before I get a new one.
> 
> I've been thinking about a new car for a while. So on Sunday I test drove the Range Rover Evoque, Mercedes Benz M Class and the Audi with the six cylinder engine. I loved the peppier Audi. I went back and forth between the Audi and the Porsche. The Porsche was just so much more $. And my nasty SIL drives one and I've spent a long time rolling my eyes over her excesses. She likes to drive real slow in her Turbo 911 so "everyone can see her"--btw those are her words. The Audi is more under the radar and my style.
> 
> Monday I saw the Macan IRL, and though lovely, it feels too small. So I drove to the Audi dealer to go over colors and options. The dealer gave me an incredible price for a car that will be ordered to my specifications. So I got a fully loaded (air conditioned seats!) top of the line Audi Q5, all for $15 to $20 less than the conservatively appointed Porsche. The color is Daytona Gray Pearl (dark gray with a teal fleck) with chestnut leather interior.


eb, you will LOVE your Audi Q5!  You got a much more deluxe package than I do - I get the Premium Plus pkg and my last two Q5's have had the smaller 2.0 engine.  I may be an old lady but I don't drive like one!  I tend to be a rather aggressive driver and have a lead foot.  That smaller engine is zippy and I can tell no difference from the larger one (plus smaller is cheaper).  I easily cruise at 80 on the why and could go must faster, even through the mountains of West Virginia.  

You will love Maine!  Coastal Maine is gorgeous and the summer weather lovely (even when it is foggy!).  You must go to Mt Desert Island and go to the Jordan Pond House for lunch or tea and sit out on the lawn.  Pure bliss!  Those popovers and their lobster stew are incomparable.  And the gardens!  All the gardens in Maine will blow you away.  It's a very short growing season so everything blooms at once and is glorious - a riot of color.

Don't ever hesitate to buy lobster at the side of the road and eat it on the rocks at sunset.  Easiest way to eat something that is VERY messy - SO good!


----------



## etoupebirkin

India said:


> eb, you will LOVE your Audi Q5!  You got a much more deluxe package than I do - I get the Premium Plus pkg and my last two Q5's have had the smaller 2.0 engine.  I may be an old lady but I don't drive like one!  I tend to be a rather aggressive driver and have a lead foot.  That smaller engine is zippy and I can tell no difference from the larger one (plus smaller is cheaper).  I easily cruise at 80 on the why and could go must faster, even through the mountains of West Virginia.
> 
> You will love Maine!  Coastal Maine is gorgeous and the summer weather lovely (even when it is foggy!).  You must go to Mt Desert Island and go to the Jordan Pond House for lunch or tea and sit out on the lawn.  Pure bliss!  Those popovers and their lobster stew are incomparable.  And the gardens!  All the gardens in Maine will blow you away.  It's a very short growing season so everything blooms at once and is glorious - a riot of color.
> 
> Don't ever hesitate to buy lobster at the side of the road and eat it on the rocks at sunset.  Easiest way to eat something that is VERY messy - SO good!



Thanks India. I think I'm going to love the trip and the car. My brother and my nice SIL just bought a second home on the Maine coast on the water. So we are going to try to see them, too.

Lobster stew sounds amazing right now. It's lunchtime and I need to be good. Greens and a lean protein awaits. 

Also, I realized I never completed my connvoluted logic from my post above. DH and I are taking the money we did not spend on the fancy European vacation and putting it towards a nicer vehicle.

And I will have to be circumspect when driving it too. I also have a lead foot.

The other thing I need to find something Kitsch for the car. For the past 15 years I've had a set of big, honking red fuzzy dice on my cars. I "stole" it in a white elephant Christmas ornament exchange with my old Bunko group, much to the relief from the person I got it from. The reason I put it in my vehicle to keep It from  being pretentious. The red dice are now pretty faded, so I think it's time to retire them. DH suggested a Hula girl. But I'm going to Vegas soon, so I'm going to look there. There's got to be something that will serve this purpose.


----------



## etoupebirkin

it's never dull chez eb.

Last Monday night at 9:00 pm and Tuesday at 6:00 pm I came home to find a car parked in front of my house. You have to understand that my neighborhood has large lots (1-5 acres each). It was a late model Lexus with one door panel being a different color. The hackles were raised on my skin.

Both times the car immediately left. But I managed to get a shot of the car and tag. The person asked where a nearby street was and that his GPS couldn't locate it. I knew he was lying because he had to be on the street he was looking for, for over a half mile to get to my house and the street is well marked. I told him I got a picture of your tag as he left. I then called the police and activated my neighborhood. Some neighbors also verified the car. 

One weird thing about my new appliances and I made sure to inform police is that one of the installers took a selfie in my kitchen. I thought it was weird at the time. But the image would give my home's location. Now I've heard of appliance theft in neighboring towns.

So everyone's on the alert.

We also have lots of teen aged girls in the neighborhood, so I worry about that, too.


----------



## India

Oh good grief!  Appliance theft?  Selfies in the kitchen by the installer?  I'm getting WAY too old for today's world!

eb, one of the best things about an Audi is that most people have NO idea it's a luxury brand.  When they think "luxury", they think of Mercedes and BMW.  I think they think it's like a VW or such.  It's one reason I chose to drive an Audi a long time ago.  A few years ago, I had an opportunity to get a great lease deal on a BMW wagon (they quit importing them the next year).  It was a very nice car (but the interior was not as nice as an Audi's!), but I didn't want the "baggage" that would come with driving a BMW - the assumptions that people would make about me that would be totally wrong.  The only people you will impress are fellow Audi drivers, not that they will think you're rich, but that you're VERY smart to drive one!  

The fuzzy dice are not doing it for me, eb.  My state doesn't have front license tags, so I have a tag with the Edgartown Yacht Club burgee on it.  It adds a bit of color to my car (I always buy a black car with a tan interior) - I always tell them when they're moving it from old to new car, that I think of it like a scarf to give just a tiny pop of color.  I also buy the Nature Conservancy license tags our state sells.  They used to have the loveliest hummingbird with a touch of turquoise, but now it's a cardinal - again, just a touch of color.

Now you all KNOW I've gone over the edge - accessorizing my car?  Ha!

Just came back from getting a manicure.  I did the dumbest thing over the weekend.  I have very thin nails and get shellac polish for them.  My new manicurist doesn't always go clear to the edge, and my right hand middle finger gets a lot of work - it's the finger I use on my iPad and phone.  Well, it got a break right at the side.  Instead of immediately going there and getting it fixed, I decided to wait - get a few more days out of my mani.  Next thing I knew, It had bent back and now was broken clear down in the quick - only the shellac polish was holding the danged thing on.  So, today after rehab, I headed to the Red Nail and was astounded that the manicurist could coat my nail with thick liquid acrylic, let it dry and then do the polish as usual.  I'm sure you all have known about this for years, but I sure didn't.  I didn't have to cut the thing way down to the quick and still have a loose part of the nail!  I can't tell the difference between it and my other nails and it's very solid.  Who knew!!!  Not me!

While there (it's in a mall), I headed to Chico's.  I HATE shopping - trying on clothes is totally exhausting for me, and also very discouraging as the old body just gets more and more disgusting.  I've also gained 6 pounds this winter - hope I can get it off by summer, but no guarantee.  I now buy most of my everyday pants (except leggings which I buy from Garnet Hill) at Chicos as they have the most comfortable waistband on earth and it gives me far less of a muffin top than regular pants.  They also had some great slightly oversize shirts that are long enough to cover a multitude of sins.  I bought 3 pair of pants (2 white and 1 black), and three shirts (1 khaki, 1 white, 1 a great paisley with pinks and turquoise) and 1 light orange tank top to wear under the shirts if I chose to wear them as a jacket.  With the various sales/special offers, the total came to just under $500.  With good jewelry, my cute little Chartreuse Picotin, sandals and a tan, I'm good to go for summer.  Even when I used to wear more expensive daytime clothes in the winter, I have never bought expensive summer everyday clothes - they get sweaty and must be laundered often and even the expensive are tired after 2 seasons and must be pitched.  

The older I get, comfort isn't just #1, it's also #100 on my list of priorities!

Spring report!!!! Yesterday, it got up to 75 (today it's 44 - welcome to KY) and overnight, the forsythia is in bloom.  I also saw a couple of star magnolias starting to open.  SO welcome, even if the cold/wet is back.  Frankly, I prefer that it's gotten colder - things come out way too quickly and are gone so fast and then it's summer.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Finally checking in!

Many thanks for the sweet words of support form our Lucky dog. He is still with us, DH and I just have not made that final call. I guess we are kind of leaving it up to Lucky. I know that sounds odd but our wonderful vet said that he will know and let us know 100% when it's time.

EB, that is awful about the selfie, what an odd thing to have happen, yikes! My dad LOVES his new Audi. He now has two and plans on keeping both!

CK, I bet you are far better qualified than any other one on their list. Never say never!!

CSS, I think we have had that same heat wave that you have had. I am not a fan. Our roses are blooming far too quickly.

This week my sister had a tough emotional week.   I will spare you the details but it meant that I got to play super auntie for the week, honestly so much fun!

My iPad battery is on 2% so I will finish in a bit&#128149;


----------



## restricter

Happy Friday, one and all!

EB - yay on the new Audi.  The selfie is creepy for sure. You might want to call the appliance store and let them know about the "unusual and inappropriate" behavior.  Did he ask permission before he snapped it?  If not, be sure to mention that too.

LDM, NYCMOM, CK, India, Mindi, OB - hope you're all doing well.

Yesterday was an unholy trifecta of sample sales -- Charlotte Olympia, John Hardy and David Yurman.  After my H binge, I could only do one and I chose Yurman.  I do admit popping into the Hardy sale but WILLPOWER prevailed and I left empty handed.  Good thing I did.  I found this beauty at Yurman and it was a size small, which they almost never have at the sale.  Further WILLPOWER was exercised and it was all I purchased.

I was supposed to go to H on Wall Street to pick up the PM CDC that was ordered as my exchange for the defective Jokari but I decided to do that next week.   

Hope everyone has a lovely day.  It's a rainy mess here, with nasty snow coming for tomorrow.


----------



## Purrsey

Hi. I am googling for Taupe togo Birkin but Etoupe keeps coming up. 

Is there even a shade in Taupe (New Taupe?)?


----------



## Mindi B

Yes.  Etoupe will have a LOT more posts, but there is a new "Taupe," which is a bit darker and browner than the original Etoupe.


----------



## Purrsey

Thanks love!

I wonder does anyone have a taupe and/or Etoupe to post pic? There are so many and somehow they all look quite different under different lights, when I ask Mr Google.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Pursey, Etoupe (and Taupe) will look different under different lighting conditions and leather. Both are gorgeous, neutrals. But you really need to see them IRL.

***waves*** Mindi!!!

Restricter, GREAT score at Yurman!!!!

Gotta go. I'm late.


----------



## ouija board

restricter said:


> Happy Friday, one and all!
> 
> EB - yay on the new Audi.  The selfie is creepy for sure. You might want to call the appliance store and let them know about the "unusual and inappropriate" behavior.  Did he ask permission before he snapped it?  If not, be sure to mention that too.
> 
> LDM, NYCMOM, CK, India, Mindi, OB - hope you're all doing well.
> 
> Yesterday was an unholy trifecta of sample sales -- Charlotte Olympia, John Hardy and David Yurman.  After my H binge, I could only do one and I chose Yurman.  I do admit popping into the Hardy sale but WILLPOWER prevailed and I left empty handed.  Good thing I did.  I found this beauty at Yurman and it was a size small, which they almost never have at the sale.  Further WILLPOWER was exercised and it was all I purchased.
> 
> I was supposed to go to H on Wall Street to pick up the PM CDC that was ordered as my exchange for the defective Jokari but I decided to do that next week.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day.  It's a rainy mess here, with nasty snow coming for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2941655




Ahhh, pretty bling to start my day! I'm craving the PM CDC bracelet, but the tax bill looms, so I must live vicariously through you. Stay warm and dry!

Ck, don't let the internal candidates intimidate you. Go for it!

EB, very creepy about the dude taking a selfie. I would not be happy at all, even without the strange car outside at night. Stay safe!

LDM, hope your sister is having a better day. Any outings planned with Braxton?

Gorgeous day here, one that I wish I could box up and send to those of you in cold, snowy weather.


----------



## csshopper

This may sound strange, but it is depressingly warm here in Northern CA today. Predicted high of 86 and five day forecast says it's going to be around awhile. We should be cold, rainy and most importantly, accumulating snow in the Sierras for summer run off to fill our lakes and reservoirs. 

Eb-smart thinking to take a picture and let him know he's being watched. 

Restricter-fab Yurman piece and the amethyst bling must look gorgeous with Winky2's fur coat.


----------



## Mindi B

That Yurman piece is a classic beauty.
Vibes requested for Miss O.  I felt the mass on her backside was getting slightly bigger, so took her into our local pet ER/clinic and the surgeon there said he would like to operate today, not wait until next week.  PROBABLY there was no need to hurry, but given the mass's location, if it does get significantly bigger (and some sorts of canine tumors can grow exceedingly fast) it could threaten Miss O's sphincter, which is a big Don't Want It To Happen.  So, she'll have the removal today and spend the night in the hospital.  I am spending at least twice what I would have at our vet, had I waited.  Hope DH doesn't have a fit.  Hard sometimes to balance peace of mind with peace of wallet.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> That Yurman piece is a classic beauty.
> 
> Vibes requested for Miss O.  I felt the mass on her backside was getting slightly bigger, so took her into our local pet ER/clinic and the surgeon there said he would like to operate today, not wait until next week.  PROBABLY there was no need to hurry, but given the mass's location, if it does get significantly bigger (and some sorts of canine tumors can grow exceedingly fast) it could threaten Miss O's sphincter, which is a big Don't Want It To Happen.  So, she'll have the removal today and spend the night in the hospital.  I am spending at least twice what I would have at our vet, had I waited.  Hope DH doesn't have a fit.  Hard sometimes to balance peace of mind with peace of wallet.




It's for the best, Mindi. If it is growing quickly, then in 1-2 weeks time, the cost at your vet would be more than estimated anyway, because the surgery would be more involved. This way, it's done and you don't have to spend another week wondering and worrying, which is often well worth the extra money. Vibes for you and Miss O today!


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks, OB.  It wasn't HUGELY changed in the past week, but if it's something like a mast cell tumor, I know those can increase in size rapidly, and since it's in such a difficult location, perhaps acting sooner is better.  The surgeon felt at this point he could get good margins, and there is no indication that it has moved inward toward her colon. . . Fingers crossed for an uneventful removal.  Everyone at the clinic praised Olive's visible physical condition, which made her mama proud.  She's a vital old furgrrl.


----------



## restricter

Mindi B said:


> That Yurman piece is a classic beauty.
> Vibes requested for Miss O.  I felt the mass on her backside was getting slightly bigger, so took her into our local pet ER/clinic and the surgeon there said he would like to operate today, not wait until next week.  PROBABLY there was no need to hurry, but given the mass's location, if it does get significantly bigger (and some sorts of canine tumors can grow exceedingly fast) it could threaten Miss O's sphincter, which is a big Don't Want It To Happen.  So, she'll have the removal today and spend the night in the hospital.  I am spending at least twice what I would have at our vet, had I waited.  Hope DH doesn't have a fit.  Hard sometimes to balance peace of mind with peace of wallet.



Mindi, if there's one thing I've learned, it's that my regular vet is awesome but sometimes you just need a specialist/hospital.  If the surgeon thought "surgery now" was the way to go and the tumor worried you, you did the right thing.  It was going to come out, regardless, and I'll bet your ER has an oncologist who's going to look at it.  You'll get results more quickly even if they are more expensive.  Hugs to you and Miss O, along with prayers that this is nothing.

Speaking of vets, it's Eye Infection Central around here.  WinkyToo came home with a herpes virus eye infection (same one that took his eye) which was of course, highly contagious.  He's fine but the infection keeps getting passed around between the kids.  Right now, the current patients are Puffy, Tilly and Jinjy.  We're doing ointment, antibiotics and obscenely expensive anti-virals.  I don't care about the expense so much as the Sad Faces I'm surrounded with.  Puffy, in particular, knows how to work it so that she gets tuna, treats and bling.  And when they're sick, they all want to cling.  Oh and Patient Zero (aka WinkyToo)?  He's the only one who's immune to the virus he infected everyone else with, bless his little furry self.

I'm halfway through the workday.  You'd think it's great to get to work at home and it is until everyone wants to sit on your work and laptop.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you so much, restricter.  Those eye infections are NASTY buggers.  So sorry to hear the mew crew is suffering.  And it must be so much fun to do eye treatments on multiple kittehs.  Sending healthy vibes for the feline peepers!


----------



## restricter

Mindi B said:


> Thank you so much, restricter.  Those eye infections are NASTY buggers.  So sorry to hear the mew crew is suffering.  And it must be so much fun to do eye treatments on multiple kittehs.  Sending healthy vibes for the feline peepers!



Thanks Mindi!

I think the worst part is giving Dandi a pill.  She transforms from a big fluffy love ball into a piranha.  LOL.


----------



## ouija board

Pilling cats, what a 'fun' endeavor. I always used a Pill Popper which puts distance between my fingers and those piranha teeth. Whoever invented that gadget was genius. Sorry the Mew Crew is suffering from eye infection. Eye drops are almost as 'fun' to get into a cat as pills are. Hope they're on the mend soon!

Mindi, is Miss O in surgery yet? Of course she looks great, she has you taking care of her!


----------



## India

Pills and cats...not so good!  I've had as many as 5 cats at once, so I commiserate with you and the Mew Crew.

Mindi, I think you did exactly the right thing.  With pets and children, always follow your instincts.  Fingers crossed for Miss O!

Sample sales!  Living in the "wilderness" has its advantages - no temptations.  Stunning bracelet.  It's funny - I like having multiple rings, multiple brooches, and used to love wearing multiple earrings.  Now, I wear the same two pair - everyday ones and church ones, with a pair of pearl ones occasionally for church.  I wear either my big gold chain necklace or pears, with a couple of others occasionally in the summer.  Bracelets?  Same big gold one from mid- Sept till Memorial Day, and a smaller gold seashell one all summer.  I guess I don't have multiple necklaces and bracelets due to cost...


----------



## tesi

mindi-  vibes for miss olive
restricter-  and vibes for all the kitties as well.

this is just a quick pop in.  i would not mind any extra people vibes be sent my way.  looks like my half-brother is doing poorly.  thought after his heart procedure he was on the mend but there was a code blue on him today.  they revived him, but obviously this is not a good situation.  i think he just wants to go- he lost his wife last year and they just can't be apart i suppose.  they fought like crazy, but in the end as seniors they were content.  cantankerous but content.  he was the closest to my dad of my half-brothers, and he is the only one left. 
my niece and nephew (who are both in their 40's as i am) are beside themselves.  

hugs to all.


----------



## India

Oh Tesi, this is very sad.  I take it he did not have a DNR on file.  It's very hard to lose someone who is ready to go, but whom you can't yet bear to lose.  A dear friend's daughter was dying of breast cancer (she was 40), and one of the last things she said to her mother was, "Mommy, I can't do this anymore."

My prayers are with you both...


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, I am so sorry, tesi.  My best to you and your family.  No matter what the situation, it is never easy to say goodbye to someone we love.
Some positive news--Initial word is that Miss Olive came through surgery just fine.  I should be able to talk to the surgeon this evening.  Let's hope whatever this growth was, it's gone now and won't make a return appearance!  Thank you all for your good wishes.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, Tesi, I'm so very sorry.  There's no question continuing on after losing a beloved spouse is beyond difficult.  I wish him peace.


----------



## ouija board

That's great news, Mindi! Glad it's over. Now fingers crossed it's benign.

Tesi, so sorry to hear about your half brother


----------



## ck21

Vibes, vibes and more vibes for all of the family members--furry and otherwise.

As part of my big closet purge, I just sold my birkin.  She was so beautiful, but I hadn't taken her out of the closet in 4 years!!!!  Anyway...what is the best way to mail this to the buyer (in the US)?  

This closet purge will be one of the positive outcomes of my situation.  I have been meaning to do this for a long, long time.  Especially on these big ticket items that aren't getting enough love.


----------



## India

Wow, ck!  That is a BIG step.  Re shipping:  Hermes always ships FedEx so I would do the same.


----------



## tesi

mindi-  hoping to hear good olive news

updates on my brother are somewhat positive.  he is intubated again temporarily- hopefully.  he is stable for now.  his son chose to go to his own son's baseball game rather than to the hospital this evening.  something is so wrong with him.  my niece was ready to hop a plane from nyc tonight after work.   (she only got back this past monday)  the stress is difficult. 

ck- good for you purging items you don't use.no need to be burdened by possessions that are not making you happy. btw you cannot do full insurance with us postal service- and ups has lost items i've purchased before.  all delivery services have their issues. 
 i'm trying to deal with closets..
making some progress.  cleaned out closets at the beach in preparation for eventually moving there.  tossed a bunch out, recycled etc  feels good but this move will be a bear.  

warm wishes to everyone.


----------



## Mindi B

I was going to mention insurance, too, ck, as tesi did.  With FedEx, "declared value" does NOT mean the item is insured for that amount.  I've been told by FedEx staff that private insurance is the way to go, as most carriers will NOT cover big ticket items, even if the carrier is negligent (and they'll fight tooth and nail to avoid responsibility).  Also, ship with a signature required so the recipient can't claim it never arrived.  Do I sound paranoid?  I am.  
But, on a less paranoid note, major applause to you for tackling this task, for letting go of stuff, for making something positive out of this enforced break!    I need to do the same, and am so not motivated. . . .
It would improve my motivation if it weren't SNOWING right now.  Grrrrr.


----------



## restricter

CK - hooray on the purge!  I've been paring down a bit too, now that I work from home and have time to breathe again.  It's such a great feeling!

Mindi - paws crossed for Miss O's results today.

Tesi - hugs!  When my father was terminally ill, my brother also did an ostrich imitation.  It's a guy thing, I think.  That doesn't excuse it, but there it is.

OB, EB, India, LDM et al - happy Saturday!

I'm off to get my hair attended to.  Back in January, I decided I was bored with having long hair and left it in my stylist's hands.  She gave me a fabulous new look and did something else with the color.  I don't claim to understand it, I just am having fun.

The kittehs are all on the mend.  Doxycycline is a wonder drug.

Alas, the snow boots are coming back out.  Darn!


----------



## lulilu

Tesi, I am sending prayers for your brother.  CG is right -- he's been suffering emotionally.  It can hurt your health.

Sending good thoughts for Olive too.  I am with you Mindi -- my vet actually has my cc on file so anyone can take the babies (if I am in NY at work).  And when Rocky was hit by a car years ago, I just handed it to the emergency vet hospital and said do what it takes.  Emmy seems to be improving with the meds and baths.  She will go back for a check when the meds are done.  I couldn't wait either.

OGB I have to look for a pill popper for Rocky.  He is taking puppy prozac and hates to take pills.  Pill pockets work great for Emmy but Rocky is not fooled by them and runs away.  We have to wrastle him down.  But at least he doesn't bite us.


----------



## Mindi B

Miss Olive is home.  Of course, with her hindquarters shaved (they shaved all the way down the inside of her hind legs!  What the?) and the Cone of Shame she looks mucho pathetic.  The Cone may prevent her from chewing her stitches, but one of her first orders of business was to drag her backside around on the carpet, and I'm not sure how we're going to prevent _that_.  Poor, poor baby.  Well, we have the antibiotics and the pain meds and the Cone and we'll just stagger along.  Hopefully it'll all be improvement from here.  It's still snowing, by the way.  
Hugs to all the furkids!


----------



## India

Glad Miss O is home!  Perhaps panties for our girl?  When do you get the pathology report.

SO sorry about the snow.  It spit snow several times here yesterday. Today, it's very sunny...and COLD!  So far, it's made it up to 32 - supposed to get 10 degrees more but I'm not counting on it.  I got dressed for rehab this AM and seeing the bright sunshine, didn't put on my boots.  Then, when I left, I just put on a light quilted jacket.  Opened the door into the garage and it was cold!  I debated turning off the alarm, panting up two flights of stairs for my boots and then changing coats.  No - too much time and effort and I was driving, not walking or catching a bus.  Was freezing at rehab and gym from the knees down.

I'd have gone home and changed but needed to get to DGS1's squash came - adults state tournament.  Of course it's always freezing at the squash courts as the players get so hot.  Never took off my gloves!  DGS won in 3 games.  He beat a 27 yr old who is a very strong player.  He ran that guy all over the court - youth and stamina helped him win, but his shots were amazing.  It's all come together for him in the last 4 weeks.  This afternoon at 4, he must play one of two very strong players.  One is the husband of one of DD's good friends.  He's a big tall guy and will most likely kill DGS.  We will see...


----------



## Mindi B

Wow, India, DGS1 is really doing well with his squash!  He must practice like a fiend.  Wishing him the best in his afternoon match.
Pathology results for Miss O are expected around the middle of next week.  Hoping it's a big nothing, but if there is more we must do, of course we will.  At least the surgeon said he got good margins and the growth was not visibly invasive.  But her poor little back end!  She looks so bedraggled.  
And Henry thinks she smells weird.


----------



## ck21

Well, phooey.  My birkin sale is in limbo.  The seller is wonderful and totally legit, but there seems to be some glitch with the verified address in paypal.

On my side no address came through and it said "not eligible for seller protection" because of the lack of address.  I sent a refund and I'm hoping we can get it resolved.

I have been meaning to sell her for so long that I was proud of myself for actually doing it and a little disappointed that I didn't get to send her off to a new home today.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, phooey indeed, ck!  Hope that glitch is sortable.  Paypal can be twitchy, but their customer service seems pretty good--hopefully it will get fixed and the Birkin can go on its merry way!


----------



## ouija board

Ck, fingers crossed that you can still have the sale go through! 

Mindi, glad Miss O is home! Poor dear...cone of shame, baboon butt (yep, they gotta shave it all), medsshe is probably wondering what the heck happened!! 

Lulilu, I have only seen the Pill Popper at vet clinics (certainly not at pet stores, but maybe I haven't looked hard enough). It's basically a miniature balling gun for cattle, for those of you who grew up on a farm  I find it harder to use on dogs because they can really clamp those jaws shut, but with small dogs it's doable. Or try hiding the pill in a small wad of canned food, the solid kind, not the gravy or chunky kind. The stinkier the better. 

Edit: I see that they are sold on Amazon. Of course, they are..Amazon sells everything! 

Tesi, continued vibes for your half brother. I can't relate to the son who doesn't rush home to be with his dad, but I guess everyone handles times like this differently and not always predictably. 

Off to a birthday party for one of DD's classmates. It feels like birthday party season around here, with one every weekend, almost. Lot of spring babies. Her class is small enough that she is pretty much friends with everyone, so of course we go.  Oh well, free pizza and cake, I can't complain too much. I've got nothing better to do on a Saturday, anyway! Sad, but true.


----------



## India

He won!!!  In three straight games!  There must have been 20 people gathering around to watch the match, most cheering for DGS1.  He fought for every single point and had some shots that brought gasps and applause from the crowd.  It was a great match and tons of fun to watch.  His opponent said he was glad his wife (DD's longtime friend) was not there to watch his humiliation - bad enough to have to go home and tell her.  So, DGS1 holds the 4.0 KY State championship title.  

Now, as excited as we all are, we fully realize that 4.0 in KY is a far cry from 4.0 in CT or Philadelphia, mecca for squash in the US.  But still, he's playing so well.  In most areas, the top players are children whose parents pay the coach a minimum of $10,000 to give them 3- 3 hr private lessons each week, and to travel with them to 5 tournaments.  Usually, the coach chooses his 10-20 best players for this honor.  Nice, money, huh?  DGS has 2- 1 hr group lessons (usually 4 children in the group) each week, goes to Open Squash night with the men once a week, and goes down with another boy to drill 2-3 more times each week, for about an hour.  His coach has come to one day of a 3-day tournament in a nearby city (parents chipped in to pay his expenses and DD got him a comped room in her hotel there).  I'm so proud that he's learned to do so much of this on his own and with his own work and natural talent.  

In the end, two juniors won the state championship in their playing level, one was a girl who goes to DGS's HS and played against the men (no women tournament players at this club).  This is the 4th year for this junior squash program at this club.  None of the original 6 (4 still playing) had ever held a squash racquet before.  They're very lucky to have a fabulous coach (he was the tennis pro at a local CC when we moved here and I was friends with his now ex-wife).  He has really done something quite special and without it lining his pockets.  The best part, is at practice, there are always smiling happy faces, and lots of laughter.  He pushes them hard, but not in the Bobby Knight School of Coaching manner.  It's just a joy.

Thanks for allowing me an unabashed brag.  I'm just so proud of all his hard work and his natural gift that is being developed and used.  Now to go get dressed for the banquet tonight where he will win a bottle of bourbon which his mother will have to accept for him!


----------



## Mindi B

That's so fantastic, India!  MAJOR congrats to DGS!


----------



## csshopper

India- your posts bring major smiles. Of course you are proud of DGS and you should be. One of the nicest aspects of the history you shared with us is the knowledge that $$$$$ is not the determining factor in success. HARD work, a great attitude, plus talent are the key.

Mindi-Snorgles for poor Miss Olive, cone of shame compound by a shaved butt. Maybe an H scarf around her neck to distract?  All worth it, our fur babies are priceless. 

ck-things like that put knots in my stomach. Hope it all works out. Paypal once said I did not have a verifiable address, after living there for 10 years, but they corrected it quickly. 

lulilu-we had a Springer Spaniel who could be conned by a pill in a small ball of hamburger.  But, that was before some of the current options were available for owners. The Pill Popper sounds like something to have available.

tesi-hard to understand some family. Vibes of support for all of you. 

Hope restricter's Crew and ldm's Lucky are having a good week-end.


----------



## chaneljewel

Great for dgs, India!   Brag away!!

Ck, that bag is gorgeous!   Saw it too late):

Mindi, hope miss olive is doing ok.

Two weeks left of cast.  I'm so tired of it and can't wait to get it off.  A soft cast will be so nice and I keep telling myself that that's what I'll go to.  I don't want another hard one!!

Dd is here to celebrate her friend's life...the one who committed suicide.  Such a wonderful group of young lives against the one who lost hers.  Sad that someone had no other choice.

Snow and cold here today!  I think it got up to 28 degrees!  Where is spring??


----------



## ck21

India-Congrats to your DGS!

Good news on my birkin sale--even if the current buyer doesn't work out, 3 others have expressed interest if the current sale isn't completed.

Colored my hair again today with henna. I think I'll stick with it until the grey outnumbers the non-grey.  Hoping some interviews start popping up and I want to look fabulous!!  

Now I have a midterm to write....


----------



## nycmom

Once again I am trying to post from my iPad so hoping this will work. Apologies in advance for what seems to be the inevitable mysterious "deletes" whenever I try this. 

Sending vibes, vibes, vibes to...

Lulilu, I am so very sorry for your loss.

Tesi and your family. And I am so sorry about your fall, how very scary, I am glad you are okay! (On a lighter note I had to laugh at your husbands reaction, I am fairly certain that's what would have happened at here as well. And on a much lighter note, I also love Calypso)!  

etoupebirkin and the very weird car/appliance situation, I cannot believe he took a selfie, so creepy! 

restricter and cat maladies (and congrats on your willpower and score, wow it's gorgeous!!!

Mindi B and Miss Olive, please keep us posted, we are all waiting anxiously for test results with you! 

chaneljewel, keeping my fingers crossed for the soft cast next next!

ck and sales and shipping (and I remember when you posted a photo of your henna-ed hair, stunning)!!!


----------



## nycmom

Ugh once again it seems half of my post just disappears in cyberspace somehow whenever I'm not on a real computer  

I am so sorry and don't have time to retype, it was a crazy week at work and my daughter is in her school play this weekend, the last performance today thank goodness! They are in middle school but looking at the rehearsal schedule you would think its a broadway production! 

Hugs to everyone I missed, I promise it wasn't intentional and am thinking about all of you!


----------



## Mindi B

Hi, nycmom!  I did plays in middle school, too, and loved it.  Do you think this is something your DD wants to pursue, or is it just a "being with my friends" thing?  I'm always curious about where the next roster of famous actors is coming from!
chanel, only two more weeks!  I'm sure it seems like forever when you're in the dang cast, though.  
It's still flippin' cold here, but at least the sun is shining.  Jeez.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Mindi B said:


> Hi, nycmom!  I did plays in middle school, too, and loved it.  Do you think this is something your DD wants to pursue, or is it just a "being with my friends" thing?  I'm always curious about where the next roster of famous actors is coming from!
> chanel, only two more weeks!  I'm sure it seems like forever when you're in the dang cast, though.
> It's still flippin' cold here, but at least the sun is shining.  Jeez.



Mon petit chevalier has informed me that when he grows up, he's going to be a thespian.  Or an architect. But probably a thespian. 

In August, he was the lead gremlin in a semi-professional production of Rapunzel and the Three Billy Goats. 

At 9, he's 4'10", with curly black hair, bright blue eyes, and a cream complexion that turns golden in the sun.  He's got the build of a Tae Kwon Do practictioner (he earned his green belt last month).  Think - young Benedict Cumberbatch.
 In short - he's too darn good looking for my piece of mind. (I'm terrified about what will happen when he turns ... Oh, 12?!?)

He's got the talent and the looks. I don't know if he wants it bad enough; wants it enough to trade two decades of hard work and near constant rejection to be an overnight sucess. But if he does, you'll see his name in lights


----------



## Mindi B

Definitely sounds like a heartbreaker in the making, VL.  And that gremlin credit!  Well, his success story writes itself!  But I hear you--it is not an easy road even for the wildly talented and the Teflon-skinned.  You have to want it so fiercely.  But even if it ends up not being his calling, dabbling can be enormous fun.  And the general skill set of a performer (the ease in front of others, the poise) can be useful in all sorts of ways.


----------



## tesi

india-  congrats to your dgs-  what a wonderful young man he is.  i feel like we know him.  

mindi-  will be vibe-ing hard for miss olive this week, poor baby having to feel so uncomfortable. 

vl-  your little actor certainly does sound like a heartbreaker in training.  as mindi said the skill set he will acquire will be invaluable.  have a stepson who always acted- through high school and college, always as the lead, and he has unbelievable presence in the courtroom.  he has made it to television several times..but only to be interviewed regarding his client's "alleged" criminal activities.  still the actor.  

ck- crossing fingers for your sale!

restricter-  happy kitties are improving.  thank heavens for meds!

my baby girl and her 3 friends made it here last night on their way back from a spring break road trip.  how wonderful to see her and her friends.  i sometimes have such hope for the future when i spend time with really bright thoughtful young adults.  and then i watch the news and it all evaporates

hugs and love to all.  hope it will warm up this week.  this spring needs to arrive or i am running away..


----------



## Mindi B

tesi, may I run away with you?  Where shall we go?  Head south?  I've HAD it with the cold.  At least there was ample sunshine today, and Miss O was able to do her rug impression and lie in the foyer, basking like an iguana.  She seems to be doing well.  Eating like a champ, and sleeping comfortably.  Just have to keep an eye on her when she is unconed!  
Can't believe it's gonna be APRIL this week!  Come on, Spring!


----------



## ck21

Could we collectively send vibes for my phone to be ringing this week with lots of interview requests?  That would do my heart good.  

Good day here--Hot Cars and I went to the Children's Museum and then to his favorite candy store.  Quiet day otherwise.

Hugs and vibes to all!

So good to see you, VL!  Sounds like you have your hands full!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Sending you vibes CK~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

VL, the Knight sounds like such a great kid, but hold on when he turns into an adolescent--girls will be all over him. I think you'll have good sense and he will have some, too.

Mindi, I'm glad Miss Olve is doing OK.

India, speaking of great kids, DGS is remarkable too! But he is focused and works hard and that will serve him well in the future.

NYCMom, I hope DD has gotten through the rough patch with the bullying. Theater is such a great outlet for creative children.

Tesi, sending you (((hugs)))

Big waves to everyone else in Chat land.

I cut all my hair this weekend. Think Pixie. It's so easy to take care of wash, put product in, comb it and let it dry naturally.


----------



## Mindi B

VIbing for lots of phone calls for ck!
I so wish I could do a pixie cut, EB--I think they are SO chic, and perfect for summer.  But my head is the size of a prize-winning melon. . . .


----------



## tesi

mindi-  prize winning melon it is!  that head of yours emits some wonderful wisdom.  

eb-  love pixie cuts-  i also am just a little afraid of them, but so tempted! i'm either a long or short girl and i've been hanging onto this long thing forever.  when we were kids my dad would not let us do more than trim our hair for many years.  hence the butt-length tresses sis and i had.   finally broke him down when i was about 13 and it was liberating!  thinking, thinking

happy morning to all.  i could use a little sun though.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL, tesi, thank you, but seriously--my cranium is ridiculously huge.  I can wear DH's hats, and he wears, like, a 60 in Hermes, which is GIGANTIC.  Okay, SOME of the girth is hair, but still.  Huge.  Head.
The cold is bad enough, but we've seen the sun, what, once in the past week?  I am finding this very depressing.  Could really use some sign of spring.  Anything.  Throw me a bone, here, nature.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> Sending you vibes CK~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> VL, the Knight sounds like such a great kid, but hold on when he turns into an adolescent--girls will be all over him. I think you'll have good sense and he will have some, too.
> 
> Mindi, I'm glad Miss Olve is doing OK.
> 
> India, speaking of great kids, DGS is remarkable too! But he is focused and works hard and that will serve him well in the future.
> 
> NYCMom, I hope DD has gotten through the rough patch with the bullying. Theater is such a great outlet for creative children.
> 
> Tesi, sending you (((hugs)))
> 
> Big waves to everyone else in Chat land.
> 
> *I cut all my hair this weekend. Think Pixie. It's so easy to take care of wash, put product in, comb it and let it dry naturally*.



EB, I bet it looks fabulous!  I'm not crazy about my own short hair, but it's so easy, I'll never go back.  Picture, please????


----------



## India

Just lost an entire post - sometimes tpf is crazy.

ck, lots and lots of vibes for your phone ringing off the wall next week.

eb, bet it looks great - easy is GOOD!

Much to do this week to get ready for a quick Easter brunch and birthday party for DGS1 before that family flies off to Snowbird for spring skiing.  Frankly, I can think of nothing worse than parkas and snow right now, but they all 4 love to ski and haven't been in 3 years.  Travel over spring break is SO pricey as everyone is going at the same time, so more bang for your buck with snow than sand. 

Mindi, glad Miss O seems herself.  Fingers still crossed for that lab work.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Happy Monday&#127799;
I also lost a long post on Saturday but didn't have the time to rewrite. We have been in the Bay Area for the past few days at my sweet and wonderful uncle's funeral. He was my God Father. Life is tender, doing my best to keep up.

DH just popped home for lunch.
I will be back!


----------



## Mindi B

LDM, sorry to hear of the passing of your uncle/godfather.  Hugs.


----------



## ck21

So sorry, LDM.

No calls today, which just means more calls tomorrow, right?


----------



## Mindi B

I surely hope so, ck, but PLEASE remember--This was a large layoff by a major employer in your area at a time when the economy is still a bit shaky.  If you aren't deluged by calls, it is NOT a reflection on your employability or competence or overall awesomeness--it's about stuff outside of you that you can't control.  Stay plugged in to anything that might provide leads, and (subject to the advice of employment specialists who know more about job searches than I do) maybe reach out to companies of interest (i.e., "Didja get my resume?  Would LOVE to meet with you guys!") rather than waiting for them to call you.
Sending love and hugs and vibes!


----------



## India

Have any of you who do serious resistance training found that it caused you to "bulk up"?  Now I do realize that I've gained 5 pounds this winter and it is around my middle, as usual.  But suddenly, NOTHING fits on top, either!  My chest girth has increased way beyond what 5 extra pounds should do.  I've always had a very wise back and broad shoulders, but this is ridiculous.  Also, my always-large calves have become so large that skinny pants are quite uncomfortable.  Even my things (always somewhat skinny) are now bigger.

Geeze, I did this for my health in order to breath better and have my muscles help me when my lungs do not do what they should.  But I never aspired to be a body builder and bulk-up!  

I remember when I first started going to pulmonary rehab on the Vineyard about 5 years ago.  The gal in charge told me I had a very "athletic body".  I laughed - NOTHING athletic about me at all - HATE athletics.  Well, I guess it was true and now what the heck do I do.  I'm starting to looks like a short, elderly tank....


----------



## Mindi B

I guess I'd at least suggest that you check with your doctor before you conclude that this must be muscle mass, India.  It sounds like you are experiencing more size change than would be anticipated with anything short of an extreme muscle-building program, which is not what I assume you've been doing.  Have you had any medication change that might influence weight, water retention, etc.?  (I fell kind of stupid even suggesting that, as I know you are a smart lady--forgive me if what I'm saying seems obvious.  I have a knack for that, sometimes.)
However, that said, there is a wide variance in how people repond to exercise.  So-called "responders" do see more rapid, significant physical changes due to various exercise programs than the average person.  So not to be alarmist at all--but I'd still report this to a doc, just to be really confident about the cause.


----------



## tesi

mindi-  you are so wise.  so very wise.  we are so lucky to have you in our corner so to speak.

ldm- so sorry for your loss.  never easy to let anyone go.  

ck- listen to our wise girl.could not have given you any better advice.  and i will add that a daily dose of snuggles with hot cars couldn't hurt.  

my sweet older dd got an amazing promotion today.  it was a bittersweet day for her as restructuring was rampant-but her talents and hard work have been recognized.  more news forthcoming&#8230;.
love to all&#8230;..


----------



## Mindi B

tesi, you are very kind; thank you.  And a big congrats to your DD!  Good for her.  It is so lovely when merit is recognized and rewarded.


----------



## India

Yeah for DD, tesi!!!  Can't wait to hear more!

Mindi, this is not fluid.  I've had fluid retention when I was pregnant.  Not where fluid typically increases size - no swollen ankles, feet, hands etc.  Waist size increase is in line with a 5 lb weight gain.  Bigger upper chest and larger thighs can't possibly be anything other than muscle bulk.  I'm built just like my father, and when he was a young man, he had a large upper body, large calves, and when playing polo, larger thighs as well.  I think my body type is just the type that bulks up - that's what the trainer at the gym thinks, too.  I've been doing this type of resistance training now since late June (always do it for the month on the Vineyard).  I go twice weekly and have increased the resistance several times over this period.  Geeze...


----------



## csshopper

india- other than heredity the only other thing I can think of is a reaction to any steroid medication? Have any of your meds changed during this period of time? Several years ago I had to go on Prednisone for a month. It played havoc with my body and it took a long time after ending the treatment to get my old shape back. 

To be blunt, old age sucks when it comes to the catch 22 of being fit vs the reality of body issues. One of the class instructors in the Fitness Center here in our senior community stresses that being fit does not always mean being thin, heredity will ***** training, and that we should focus on our successes in being fit: balanced, flexible, agile, strong. At least that's what I try to tell myself when I am carefully selecting clothing to mask a muffin top that will not be diminished no matter how much ab work etc I do.

ldm-sorry to read of your uncle's passing. He must have been a special person in your life.

tesi- great news about your DD, look forward to hearing more.


----------



## ck21

Tesi-huge congrats to DD.

India-I often experience the same thing.  I must be a responder.  I will never have stick thin arms or legs.  

Another quiet day, but at least the weather is getting warmer...


----------



## Mindi B

You can play Pacman on Google Maps today.  Just sayin'.  You're welcome.


----------



## restricter

ck21 said:


> Tesi-huge congrats to DD.
> 
> India-I often experience the same thing.  I must be a responder.  I will never have stick thin arms or legs.
> 
> Another quiet day, but at least the weather is getting warmer...



This will probably be a quiet week because it's spring break/coming up on Easter.  Sending interview vibes your way.


----------



## India

No changes in meds - have been on the same ones for years.  I do use two inhaled steroid meds for asthma/pul problems, but they don't have the same effect that oral steroids do - haven't had to take them now for 3 years!  

No, it's genetics raising its ugly head.  Now to see if my dressmaker left large enough seams to let out all the beautiful clothes she has made for me over the past 3-4 years.  ALL too tight through the shoulders and chest.  

css, I truly believe that in old age, it's always two steps forward and then three steps backwards.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Ck, I think Restricter has hit the nail firmly on the head.  This week and next are huge spring break weeks for most public education systems.  I just know the perfect position is out there for you.  If you do nothing else today, read and reread Mindi's spot on post above.


----------



## ck21

Cavalier Girl said:


> Ck, I think Restricter has hit the nail firmly on the head.  This week and next are huge spring break weeks for most public education systems.  I just know the perfect position is out there for you.  If you do nothing else today, read and reread Mindi's spot on post above.



Thank you, CG.  

Many hugs to you!


----------



## ouija board

It's 8pm and DD and I are standing outside after the fire alarms went off in our building. We had to hike down ten flights of stairs with a gimpy dog only to find out it's a false alarm. The only good thing about it..cute firemen.


----------



## ck21

You're the best, OB!


----------



## ouija board

(dang, this five smiley rule is tough! I'm assuming it's an April Fool's thing, but I figured I'd have a go at it)

CK, hope you and HotCars have fun things planned for this week and weekend!


----------



## Vintage Leather

CK ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ for good news. They will call, they really will. But the job search process isn't fast.  I am surprised when I get a call in less than two months


----------



## Mindi B

OB, I would have been maaaaad.  But, false alarm is better than fire, and, hey, cute firemen!  
Supposed to be 60 today, but below freezing right now.  I am skeptical.
Then the forecast is for rain, rain, rain, rain, just like this winter's snow, snow, snow, snow.  If you want me, I will be under my bed.


----------



## India

Are you all seeing a message at the top of the page about a strict new posting policy?  When I click on the link to see what it is, it tells me I am not authorized to see this info.  Huh?


----------



## ck21

India-it is/was an April fools joke.


----------



## Luckydogmom

I am "kind of " laughing at my last post. DH came home for lunch and that I would be right back. I guess it was a LOOONG lunch 

Tesi, huge congrats to your DD, wonderful news. I know you must be so proud of her!

OB, I agree about firemen, always so adorable! Glad it was a false alarm.

Mindi remember, I do have extra room! Sadly no rain here.

CSS has it cooled down for you at all? It was so warm in Berkeley last week, had to buy a summer dress while there. Well, ok didn't have to but it was really cute! Tie dye...CK!

Thank you all for your kind words. I miss my uncle dearly but I am just so lucky to have had him in my life&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;.

It's been a busy week here. We took Braxton to Disneyland on Tuesday and had a wonderful time. They have a fun Easter egg hunt set up. You have to search for large eggs then place matching stickers on a treasure map. Once you locate the eggs and turn in your answers you get to choose a Disney character egg. Fun activity at the park!

CK, sending huge vibes your way daily sweetie! The best is always worth the wait&#55357;&#56469;


India, I wouldn't worry about a few extra pounds. You are adorable and shouldn't worry!

CG any next news? We have several nests being build in our garden right now, so much fun to watch!

I am attempting to plan for Easter today. This is the most disorganized I have ever been. I hope that everyone will be happy with a simple meal this year!

I have a few fun sting pics to share, a little April cheer.
Also, Mindi you had asked to see a little sample of what I do with my vintage letterpress designs. I will post a pic for you. I finally took a picture that is clear enough to share.

Sending vibes to all, I always feel as though I am behind, late to the lunch table, missed the coffee break, etc...


----------



## Luckydogmom




----------



## Mindi B

Those cards and tags are wonderful, LDM.  Perfect, beautiful, professional quality, but better because made by you!  And the flowers. . . aaaahhhh.  We finally have some intrepid little crocuses (croci?) coming up in our yard.  "Dang it!" They said. "It's still cold, but enough is enough.  We're blooming, doggone it."


----------



## Luckydogmom

You are too kind Mindi! The orange ones were inspired by our CA poppies that are in bloom everywhere right now. The buttons are vintage 1960's. Many of you are far too young to recall the Orange and olive fad. 
Hooray for the crocuses! Funny name.
Warm vibes for you!!!


----------



## India

LDM, you are SO talented!  And those renecula - heaven!

I'm totally disorganized for Easter this year.  It's also DGS1's 15th bDay, but they're leaving that afternoon for Utah skiing so it will be quick. We quit doing rack of lamb several years ago and now I just do a cheese strata, salad, rolls and cake.  I've decided to bake the cheese strata on Sat - really not enough time to bake after church (has to be made a day ahead so that will be Fri). I would bake it before church but that's too much too early.  It reheats very well so it will be fine.  Will make angel food cake on Sat as well.  The flowers this year at the grocery stores are pathetic and my favorite florist retire, so no flowers on table, just mantle in LR.  Yard man is coming tomorrow to polish silver and remove table leaf which is still there since Xmas!

Just heard weather forecast.  We had torrential rain this AM ( hate to even say this to CA peeps), and how they're forecastin quarter size hail and rain this afternoon.  I cannot face yet another roof...  I need a very large umbrella!


----------



## Mindi B

BENIGN ADENOMA, BAY-BEE!  Miss Olive's pathology report is all good: benign glandular tumor, completely excised, considered cured.  W00T!  Thank you all for waiting with me!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh Mindi, best news of the day!!!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi B said:


> BENIGN ADENOMA, BAY-BEE!  Miss Olive's pathology report is all good: benign glandular tumor, completely excised, considered cured.  W00T!  Thank you all for waiting with me!



Wonderful news Mindi! Hooray,&#128149;


----------



## tesi

mindi-  YAY times a million!!!!  so happy to hear this good news.  we were all worried.

now that we are on the good news train,  lets have some more!

ldm-  your letterpress projects are exquisite.  so elegant.  just what i would want for my girls' weddings someday.

btw i did a little gardening today.  just mucking about, evening out some earth, picking up and checking on tulips which are poking their little shoots up.  the winds at the beach are crazy-i did about an hour and went back inside to work on closets.  i've pulled over 200 pieces from mine/girls/dh closets.  most are off to donation already.  feels good but wondering why we bought so much "junk".  if i see one more free people label from my girls i will vomit&#8230;..

hugs to all&#8230;.happy beginning of the holiday weekend for all, passover, easter etc&#8230;..
spring awaits!


----------



## Mindi B

I did a consignment run today, tesi, and feel soooo guilty about the number of never-worn shoes I found.  Arrrrrghghghghgh.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Mindi B said:


> BENIGN ADENOMA, BAY-BEE!  Miss Olive's pathology report is all good: benign glandular tumor, completely excised, considered cured.  W00T!  Thank you all for waiting with me!


----------



## India

Woo Hoo!!!!  What fabulous news for both you and Miss O!!!!  Deep sigh of relief...

It HAILED this afternoon.  Not as much as last fall, but significant. I'm NOT going to have the hail damage inspectors come - can't do another roof.


----------



## csshopper

Miss Olive and family-: Benign is a beautiful word!

LDM-am afraid to jinx this but maybe we will have a few April showers over the weekend, still way too warm for this time of year. The cards and tags are works of art. Flowers are glorious. 

India-sent Bissingers eggs to family this year. They are thrilled. Thanks to you for the great tip that started it all. Given the size of hail shown on the news last night I would be afraid to go out. 

ck, Vibes continue to you.


----------



## ck21

Hooray for Olive!!

Still quiet on the job front.  Hoping it's just the holiday and spring break.

Good times with Hot Cars, though!  Soccer in the street and games of tag.  Tomorrow is his 3 year check up--time flies!!

Today I mailed off 2 purses and an H bracelet.  Purging is going well!  Mindi--I can so relate to shoes (and other things) that I find with tags still on.


----------



## Vintage Leather

tesi said:


> mindi-  YAY times a million!!!!  so happy to hear this good news.  we were all worried.
> 
> now that we are on the good news train,  lets have some more!
> 
> ldm-  your letterpress projects are exquisite.  so elegant.  just what i would want for my girls' weddings someday.
> 
> btw i did a little gardening today.  just mucking about, evening out some earth, picking up and checking on tulips which are poking their little shoots up.  the winds at the beach are crazy-i did about an hour and went back inside to work on closets.  i've pulled over 200 pieces from mine/girls/dh closets.  most are off to donation already.  feels good but wondering why we bought so much "junk".  if i see one more free people label from my girls i will vomit..
> 
> hugs to all.happy beginning of the holiday weekend for all, passover, easter etc..
> spring awaits!





Mindi B said:


> I did a consignment run today, tesi, and feel soooo guilty about the number of never-worn shoes I found.  Arrrrrghghghghgh.



I feel for you - both empathy for the slightly sick, "how'd I get so much" and the relief that it is gone.

I read the Marie Kondo's book, and I thought, "I'm going to clean!!"
So ... Yeah.  Bad idea. Did you know you can strain your back from hauling and lifting clothes?


----------



## ck21

Tesi-I just re-read your post.  200 items.  That must feel good!!


----------



## India

css, my own children and two of my grandchildren have always had Easter baskets filled with goodies from Bissingers - just the best.  SO glad you're happy with your find.

Today, I'm expecting the Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse to come riding by.  We had SEVEN inches of rain yesterday and last night.  There is flooding everywhere and the sewage treatment plants are overflowing and raw sewage is flowing down streets in some neighborhoods (fortunately not mine!).  Streets are flooded, school was cancelled due to flooding, and if that were not enough, there is a HUGE fire at Appliance Park, the huge GE plant south of the airport.  One entire building has been destroyed and I can see the black smoke from my house (I live many, many miles from there - at least a 15-20 minute drive).  And it's raining yet again.  

My yard man was to come and polish my silver today for Easter.  Well, it's going to have to stay unpolished.  His wife is at the ER - has been since late last night - think she may have had a small stroke.  I told him to go back to the hospital and stay with her.  

This whole Easter brunch is going to be SO haphazard!  Trying to decide when to bake the cheese strata, hoping no rain tomorrow when I bake the angel food cake (don't do this when it's raining, if you can avoid it, even with AC on).  I'm just not on top of this at all.  Off to get my hair done in a couple of hours and then downtown to pick up jewelry repairs (traffic should be a mess due to flooding).  Yesterday, it was a disaster as ***** came to down - late due to Iran agreement - but with rain/flooding etc.  One woman was on her way to a downtown hospital, got stuck in a parking lot of traffic on I-65, and gave birth in the car!  Oh - forgot to mention that right in front of where I take my sheets to be ironed (a laundromat), two people were shot at 4PM yesterday afternoon during an arrest attempt.  I was there at that time the day before, dropping of sheets to be ironed.  

I'm going out to look for those horsemen...


----------



## Mindi B

Good grief, India!  Sounds like a good day to stay under your bed!  Be safe.  If you get through this Armageddon with nothing worse than mildly tarnished silver, I think you're doing well!  I hope your yardman's wife is improving.  That's so scary for them.


----------



## ck21

3 year check up is all clear!!  One more follow-up at 4 years and we are done!!!!


----------



## Mindi B

YAY!  MORE good Chat news!   
That is wonderful, ck.  Big hugs to your whole family!


----------



## India

Oh wow, ck!  That is simply THE BEST NEWS!  It truly trumps your job woes.  You have a healthy, adorable little boy.  Everything else will eventually fall into place.


----------



## tesi

ck-  the most wonderful news!!   i think we are on a good news run here!  
let's keep the positive vibes floating around.  

india-  given what is going on near you i would just pull the covers up over my head and have cereal for brunch&#8230;wow.  

i just bought the ingredients for a special portuguese delicacy that my mom and her sister made every easter.  i have never made it myself so this should be an adventure.  it is called folar and originates in the northernmost part of portugal where my family is from.  it is basically a very hearty bread made with tons of eggs that has various fatty meats baked into it&#8230;&#8230;
ham, chorizo, sausage, and some portuguese specialty meats.  it's a bazillion calories i'm guessing but i miss having it at easter so here goes&#8230;&#8230;


hope everyone has a lovely holiday and the sun graces us with her presence and warms our hearts.


----------



## Mindi B

That sounds delectable, tesi!


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> That sounds delectable, tesi!



What she said.  Yum!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

CK what wonderful news!! I have good goosebumps from reading your post!

India, I can't believe your weather! It's all over the news here. You poor girl, that is way too much rain!! I hope no one was hurt in that fire, that sounded awful as well. Vibes for you through all of your wet, wet storm!

Tesi, that dish sounds wonderful! Isn't fun to bring out our moms' old recipes? I am making her usual Easter spread, our kids look forward to it every year. Your dish sounds amazing!

I am attempting to get ready for the weekend. DH is home not feeling well so I am trying to be very quiet with pots and pans. 

Exactly 31 years ago I met my DH on a blind date. I still have the shoes that I wore, I obviously need to clean my closet!
 Tesi I love Free People, I should come and shop your DD's closets!

Happy weekend to all!!&#128149;&#127799;&#128149;


----------



## ouija board

Great news, Ck!!! I have no doubt that he'll pass his final check up with flying colors!

Great news for Miss Olive as well!! Clean borders and benign, can't ask for better results. Now, to get rid of that cone o shame...

LDM, wow, you still have the shoes from your first date with DH! My shoes from my first date with DH were probably nasty barn boots that are long gone (there's some debate about when our real first date occurred, lol), but if they were anything else, I'm sure I would've saved them. I'm such a hoarder of sentimental items. I have a shelf full of DD's baby and toddler clothes that are too special to get rid of. Hopefully she will someday have a girl so I can actually do something with all these dresses! By the way, your letterpress cards are beautiful! It must be fun creating designs. 

Tesi, your Easter bread sounds delicious. Bread, meats, what more can you ask for!


----------



## csshopper

ck- Wonderful, wonderful news!

tesi- it sounds like a ready made sandwich. My mouth is watering. 

ldm-did you plant anything in the carrot basket this year? 

India- Oh my goodness. With all that water people from California may be making pilgrimages with empty tanker trucks.Talk about too much of a good thing! 

ob- the granddaughters never wore any of the clothes I had carefully packed away from our family, I have hopes for a great granddaughter someday. DGD has announced they are "working on it."


----------



## ouija board

Csshopper, I know, subconsciously, that it's unlikely that DD's clothes will ever get used by future generations (who knows what will be all the rage with the under five set in twenty years!), so I'm resigned to always having a full shelf available for all the cute dresses and shoes that DD wore, no matter where I live. Ah, the memories.


----------



## Mindi B

Happy Easter, Happy Passover, Happy First Weekend in April!  The weather is finally moderating here and starting to stay mostly in the 50s and 60s.  Yay.
Miss O had her last antibiotic pill this morning and gets her stitches removed on the 10th.  Double yay.
Hope the weather is improving down South, and the Easter Bunny is generous to those who believe in him.


----------



## India

ob, my children had beautiful, very special clothes, gorgeous dress coats etc.  I lovingly saved them all.  DD di have her boys wear many of DS's clothes, but my now former DIL would not allow my only granddaughter to wear any of all those beautiful clothes - said they looked "dated".  Then she bought clothes for her in the same traditional styles!  I'm SO glad she's now "former"!  At least my DS put his foot down and both of his children were christened in my dress which my children also wore. DD's boys also wore (over it) a magnificent gown I found in the UK at the Bath antique mkt in 1985 when my eldest was not quite 15.  My friend and I each bought one and our first grands wore them just a few months apart in 2000!  DIL didn't want it because she didn't like it was from my family, not hers.  I'm sure that's why she didn't want the clothes, either - even though from a family FAR more wealthy than mine (think about 1000tmes more!).  Her mother could have cared less.  So, now they're being saved for imaginary DGGDs!  DD has promised to donate them to the Missouri Historical Society if no one wears them.  Many came fro the Woman's Exchange in St Louis, still a great source for lovely traditional children's clothes, though many of their most gifted consignors are long dead.

Now, to gather my strength and bake the angel food bday cake for DGS1 and make the cheese strata for tomorrow's brunch.


----------



## Luckydogmom

More good news Mindi, almost back to new for Miss O!

CSS, I JUST now planted my carrot wagon, I will post! You are so adorable to remember! Braxton has worn a few things of Kirby's. I am so glad I have saved a few special pieces. 

OB, hang on to all those treasures. as we age those memories become even more special&#55357;&#56469;
I have so many smocked and monogrammed dress, sweaters, etc...I would love to have a quilt made one day using snips from all. My girlfriend did this and it is amazing.
My first date shoes were light grey suede kitten pumps...TDF. Way over my budget but I knew he was an attorney and tried to impress him...he could have cared less, didn't notice and he was a poor young attorney!

India I am so glad you also have those precious treasures. I can only imagine how beautiful they must be! How is the rain??

Busy baking today! Happy weekend to all!&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56464;&#55357;&#56327;&#55357;&#56476;&#55356;&#57143;


----------



## India

It's a gorgeous sunny, if a bit cool, spring day here today.  All this rain means that EVERYTHING is growing and popping out quickly.  DGS mowed for me today for the first time.  It really is officially spring as I have seen lots of dandelions along the side of the road (I'm sure they will be in my house in no time - lawn man "forgot" to put down weed pre emergent this year.  Grrrr....

Angel food cake bakes, most of cheese  strata made - just have to pour egg/1/2 & 1/2 mixture over it, and then arrange the flowers and set the table.  I wasn't going to leave the leaf in or use the cloth that is still spotless from both Christmas and Valentine's day (are the boys actually being trained?) but forgot to have DGS remove it and put it away when he was here mowing.  Needless to say, he was in a BIG hurry.  So, the cloth remains.  I love using some antique fine lace/linen placemats on the bare table, but can't do that with a leaf-leaves have not faded and developed the lovely color/patina that the table has.  The leaves for this table are ENORMOUS - about 56" long and 32" wide and they weigh a ton.  I can no longer move them.  Then the table has a very unique way of going back together.  It works wonderfully, but it is peculiar and truly a 2-person job.  So, cloth is it.  No one but me will care.  

Now to find 5 napkins that I can use.  My freezer is full of un-ironed linen napkins from LAST Easter and other holidays.  Do I procrastinate?  Why would you think that!  Ha!


----------



## ck21

Happy Easter!


----------



## Millicat

Happy Easter everyone     
I'm still around, just not posting much.


----------



## India

What a lovely little face to greet me, Easter morning!  Hot Car is getting SO big and looks so grown-up!

Cheese strata is in the oven cooking, I'm doing a breathing treatment.  ALL got done yesterday somehow!  Thank you Aleve!

Got to get off to church early.  All the Christmas/Easter folks will be out in droves!  Don't want to have to sit in the balcony!  

A very Happy Easter to all my peeps!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh my gosh, Collin is so grown-up!  Happy Easter!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ck21 said:


> Happy Easter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2951787


Happy Easter!


----------



## biscuit1

Happy Easter !


----------



## lulilu

Holiday wishes to all who observe Passover and Easter.


----------



## csshopper

ck-Collin is always a day brightener! 

Does anyone else save the bunny ears as the last of the chocolate rabbit to be eaten?  Always the best part IMO. 

Happy Sunday!


----------



## ouija board

Hope everyone is having a great day! Our morning started with an Easter egg hunt at a local resort. Not so much a hunt as a mad rush of kids into an empty ballroom full of plastic eggs. DD is now at Disney's Frozen on Ice with DH. He volunteered to take her...no arguments here!! He texted me to say that they are amidst a sea of princesses. I will be sure to hear about it from DD..she had no frilly princess dress to wear..bad mommy! 

Csshopper, I eat the bunny ears first! 

Ck, Hot Cars is getting tall! The Easter bunny no longer towers over him as much!


----------



## India

I always ate the ears first, too!  Can't remember what children and grandchildren did/do.

Brunch was great - I put the cheese strata in the oven at 7:30 AM, turned oven off when I left for church at 8:30 and left it in the oven - perfect and still nice and hot.  

Made one of my best ever angel food cakes yesterday.  Fortunately, all the rain was gone, and my egg whites were from eggs that were 3-4 wks old.  ALWAYS use old eggs with whites at room temp when making an angel food cake.  Now to figure out what to do with 12 egg yolks.  I should use them to make cut-out cookies but that's WAY too much work - will most likely end up just pitching them.  I could make some lemon curd, though...hmmm.

Hope you all have had lovely holidays.  Here is a picture DD took of her boys today.  Today was DGS1's 15th BDay - he's in the pink checked shirt with no coat.  Braces are now off and what a smile!  DGS2 can't wait for his to come off but it will most likely be another year or two - hard to wait.

I got to church before DD and family and was so pleased and surprised  to see her wearing a St John's knit suit I bought her 18 years ago for her bridesmaid's luncheon.  It still fits and still looks fabulous - very Chanel back when St John did that look so well.  I remember we found it at Saks NYC and it was on sale - marked down from $750 to $450.  Still a lot but it was her bridesmaids luncheon.  In the south, that is still a very big deal - always a lovely ladies luncheon, often at a local club.  All the bridesmaids, their mothers, aunts, godmothers, sisters etc all together.  DD said it was her favorite way to begin her wedding weekend - totally relaxed and being surrounded by those dearest to her.  

She's worn it from time to time over the years.  When the boys were 2 and 4, she wore it for Easter and they were wearing cream button-on suits (short pants) with lovely batiste/lace blouses/collars.  We found them in Nashville on a trip right before Easter that year. Her suit is a light, slightly sharp spring green, and with the boys in cream and white with ecru lace, it was just enchanting.  I remember my DH practically swooning over how lovely she looked with her precious boys.  He had a major week spot for DD.  

I gave money for Easter flowers and music in his memory and in thanksgiving for my children and grandchildren.  It was printed in the program and it just broke my heart to see his name there and him not with us.  He would have enjoyed these boys SO much - all his DGC but particularly these boys as they live here and he would have seen them very often.  

Enough self-pity.  I'm lucky to have what I have.


----------



## India

Forgot pictures!!!  Duh...

Boys in their Easter suits when they were just turned 4 and not yet 2.  SO adorable!  Wish you could see the blouses on their outfits - swiss embroidery panel edged with lace, and ecru lace on the collar.  They were gorgeous...and yes, DD HAS saved them!


----------



## biscuit1

GREAT photos - thank you for sharing.


----------



## csshopper

Oh India how lovely! Adorable boys grown into fine young men, handsome, intelligent, athletic, considerate. You are justly proud and have had a profound influence on them I'm sure, both directly and because their mother is your DD!  Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## tesi

india and ck-  so beautiful!  what precious little boys, one and all&#8230;&#8230;

happy easter and passover to all.   mine was quiet, but a beautiful day for a long walk and people watching.  

let's hope the beginning of the week matches the beauty of today.  xo


----------



## chaneljewel

Happy Easter everyone.   Was a great day here...early church then brunch with grandkids, home for bunny baskets and Easter egg hunt.   Such fun!   I adore my grandkids!!  They're the best little surprises!   So full of love and enjoyment!  My 3 yer. Old dgd had me in bed with her the past two nights with 'girl talk'.   Just a joy to be with!


----------



## Mindi B

India, your grandsons are really handsome young men.  And chanel, that is so sweet: girl talk with your three-year old granddaughter!

Minor rant:  Why is it that even decent people will take advantage of others when they can?  There's a guy I've been trying to get to come out and do some work in my house for almost ELEVEN months now--it's a long story--who just will not commit to a date.  I really like this man and respect him professionally as well, and there is no other person on the planet for whom I would have waited this long--but I've reached my limit.  The work has to be done, and he won't say no but won't schedule me, so I have called and left a message saying "No hard feelings, but it's been eleven months and I do need to get this work done, so if you can't give me a firm date now, I'll find someone else."  And my yoga instructor has moved my scheduled appointment about five out of the last six Mondays, which is fine, I've agreed to each change (made the morning of, usually), but when I asked what was up with all the shifts (truly not passive-aggressively, just curious) he snapped back about his convenience. Now, last time I checked, when someone is paid for appointment-based work, it is traditional to agree on a time and stick to it.  How often does a doctor or a hair stylist or whatever call and say, "You know, it would make my day easier if you would come at noon instead of 2:30. . . ."  I mean, really?
Grumble.  I feel guilty about both of these situations, which I think (intellectually) is ridiculous, but there you go.  
Sheesh.


----------



## India

Chanel, you're so lucky to still have little grands!  My youngest will be 10 in June - just hate to see all that cute little stuff gone forever.  I still have the Easter baskets I decorated SO many years ago.  There is a florist in St Louis that did the most gorgeous things, even with artificial flowers (and he had the good, french stuff).  He took simple Easter baskets and decorated them with silk flowers and gorgeous ribbon.  I couldn't possibly afford them, but I was able to make some that looked pretty darned good.  This was about 40 years ago, and I still have them.  I always thought that I'd give them to DS's two, but have never been with them at Easter, and DIL would have pitched them anyway.  

I just realized that I forgot to put out my Easter decorations!  There used to be a shop in St Louis called Froehlich's.  It had the most divine Austrian and German hand painted little things - many were by Wendt & Kuhn - still available at a few places online.  The florist I mentioned also had the most adorable little wooden rabbit hutch with a few rabbits of varying sizes and food dishes.  Of course, I bought it!  And now, dumb old me forgot to get them out!

For those of you with little ones (your own or grands), I highly recommend anything by Wendt & Kuhn.  These are very special keepsakes to start collecting.  I used to give DD an angel orchestra player every year for her birthday and one for Christmas.  I finally splurged and bought the stand when we had a LOT of musicians.  It is one of her greatest treasures, and her boys already argue over who gets it someday!  DD always called these little things her "breakables", and they were kept in a case with a glass door (no dusting!).  I gave her the angel orchestra, but still have the other things in her room.  Someday, if DS ever has a house of his own again, I'll give them to DGD to be kept there.

The other thing Froelich's also had was the Peter Hedgehog figures.  They haven't been made in decades, but I do find them from time to time on ebay and have started collections for all 3 grandsons.  I also gave these to my son but some vanished once in a move.


----------



## biscuit1

India, I can't believe you have those !!!! I received the little angel musicians at Christmas over 50 years ago. My Hedgehog is wearing clothes that my grandmother's seamstress made for him.


----------



## India

How funny, Biscuit!!!  Well, I guess we should know that by joining such a forum, that we DO have similar tastes!

When I was newly engaged to DH2, I visited his parents house over Christmas.  Imagine my surprise when I spotted, on the hall table, a Wendt & Kuhn angel orchestra!  When I told my MIL-to-be that I had started a collection of these very same angels for my daughter (who was then 5), she told me I was mistaken - hers were very special and very rare and I couldn't possibly have the same thing.  That described my relationship with DMIL for the next 25 years!

I never thought of making clothes for the hedgehogs but obviously someone made the clothes they wore and one could do this (if clever; I'm not!).  

What treasures you have!  I'm glad we found yet something more that we share!


----------



## etoupebirkin

India said:


> Forgot pictures!!!  Duh...
> 
> Boys in their Easter suits when they were just turned 4 and not yet 2.  SO adorable!  Wish you could see the blouses on their outfits - swiss embroidery panel edged with lace, and ecru lace on the collar.  They were gorgeous...and yes, DD HAS saved them!



Adorable pics!!! I'm impressed DD fits into her St. John after 18 years and two children!!!

I went to visit my MIL this weekend and had a nice time. Everyone was on good behavior. DH and I held a small Seder on Friday night. MIL wanted Italian on Saturday night. 

The surprise of the weekend is that DD went to a Seder with her friends and had a blast. So that's encouraging.

Today is opening day and I'm on my way to Nats park. Hope springs eternal.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> India, your grandsons are really handsome young men.  And chanel, that is so sweet: girl talk with your three-year old granddaughter!
> 
> 
> 
> Minor rant:  Why is it that even decent people will take advantage of others when they can?  There's a guy I've been trying to get to come out and do some work in my house for almost ELEVEN months now--it's a long story--who just will not commit to a date.  I really like this man and respect him professionally as well, and there is no other person on the planet for whom I would have waited this long--but I've reached my limit.  The work has to be done, and he won't say no but won't schedule me, so I have called and left a message saying "No hard feelings, but it's been eleven months and I do need to get this work done, so if you can't give me a firm date now, I'll find someone else."  And my yoga instructor has moved my scheduled appointment about five out of the last six Mondays, which is fine, I've agreed to each change (made the morning of, usually), but when I asked what was up with all the shifts (truly not passive-aggressively, just curious) he snapped back about his convenience. Now, last time I checked, when someone is paid for appointment-based work, it is traditional to agree on a time and stick to it.  How often does a doctor or a hair stylist or whatever call and say, "You know, it would make my day easier if you would come at noon instead of 2:30. . . ."  I mean, really?
> 
> Grumble.  I feel guilty about both of these situations, which I think (intellectually) is ridiculous, but there you go.
> 
> Sheesh.




Mindi, my housekeeper must be related to your yoga instructor and your work man! She's been on a twice a week schedule for as long as she's worked for us (almost ten years), and this year she's come twice a week maybe once. Of course, I haven't paid her at all since beginning of the year since she's working off the days she owes me, but it would be nice to have the house cleaned twice a week! I should let her go, but I do actually like her. She was the first person I ever felt comfortable babysitting DD. So yes, I know exactly what you're ranting about! Not earth shattering offenses but cumulatively annoying.


----------



## Mindi B

Exactly, OB.  I don't believe, or want to behave as if, my desires/needs are somehow wildly important and should be everyone's priorities, but at some point it's just business.  No more, no less.  Do yer job professionally and we're good!  Grumble, grumble.


----------



## India

mindi, I'm right with you, sister!  I've been trying to get anyone to even return my call to build a new portico over my kitchen door.  The hideous aluminum one (was here when we bought the house 31 yrs ago) was damaged by the hail storm last fall, and I now have the money to replace it.  Good luck finding anyone who has any interest in doing a small job.  

And then there is the woman who grooms my dogs.  I prefer her to the other groomers at the shop and my dogs know and trust her.  I have a "standing app't" every other Thurs.  This day works for me as it's one of the days I go to pulmonary rehab and it's in that general direction.  I take them there, drop them off for a couple of hours, and pick them up after rehab.  This AM, she called me and asked, YET AGAIN, to re-schedule it for Wed next week, instead of Thurs - has to take her father to the doctor.  This happens at least every 6-8 weeks.  No biggy, but just annoying.  She has a job.  How about scheduling dad's doctor's app'ts around HER work!    Grumble, grumble...


----------



## Luckydogmom

Happy Happy one day late Easter and Passover to all! I am loving all of the adorable pictures! From Hot cars to India's DGS's big and little, what dolls they all are!

One Lucky pooch received a very special surprise this weekend! Lucky received the most adorable box filled with goodies. We all had tears, knowing this will be his last Easter with us. DD took lots of pictures of him opening his special delivery. Biscuit, hugs and kisses to you. Honestly you have no idea how much that meant to our family.&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## ck21

What a wonderful surprise for Lucky and family!  Super sweet, Biscuit!!

Not much new here--busy week ahead with random stuff. No interviews, but hopefully things that will get me to that point!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

CK honestly that pic of Hot Cars is the cutest! He is getting so tall, way too quickly...so handsome!
Still sending you huge vibes CK&#55357;&#56469;

I just noticed that 1/2 my post didn't show up, oh well. Cyber posts can have bad days also I guess.


----------



## Mindi B

Biscuit, so sweet!  
Big luv to Lucky and family.


----------



## Mindi B

India, you and I should get a couple of rocking chairs, sit on a porch, and shout, "You kids get off our lawn!" at random intervals.    Grumble.

***Shameless plug for congratulations is next--If you are easily outraged by overt manipulation, do not proceed.***
Thirty years ago today was Easter Sunday, 1985.  On that historic day, Mr. Mindi made the biggest mistake of his young life: he gave Mindi an Easter basket with a large wicker egg, inside of which was a ring box, inside of which was an engagement ring (that had cost months of pay earned at the big box toy store where he worked at the time.  It was a very small diamond.  Toy stores do not pay well.).  Two years later, Mr. Mindi would compound this error by actually marrying Mindi.  Ah, hindsight is 20/20--but it's too late now, sucker!


----------



## India

Mindi, we had no idea Mr Mindi was such a romantic!!!!  What a neat way to propose!  Way to go, Mr Mindi!  What romantic ideas are next?  Ha!

POURING here today - thunder and lightening, hail forecast (my greatest fear).  I'm supposed to go to pulmonary rehab but in this weather, I'm not sure.  I can pack under cover, but worry about hail coming and going.  I've had hail damage on a car before...twice.  They can remove the large dents, but the small ones, never.  Since it's a lease, this could cost me BIG money if it were to happen.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Awwww Mindi, so adorable! I love that story! 

India will you please send your weather here? You don't need any more rain!


----------



## csshopper

Mindi-MAJOR CONGRATS!   He's been  a "good egg" from the start.  

Rain, glorious, heavy, soaking rain is falling from the sky. Thunderstorms predicted this afternoon. Cocoa hates the rain and had to be bribed to go out, kept under cover of an umbrella until a suitable spot was located and then protected by Mom so she could be dry while taking care of business. Fur baby Moms understand, all others would think I was nuts. Well, maybe I am.......

Lucky lives up to his name and has a compassionate friend named Biscuit! How thoughtful.


----------



## tesi

mindi-  and a lifetime of hilarity, interrupted by various canine shenanigans followed&#8230;.

that's the rest of the story&#8230;.
what a cute proposal.  i want a proposal.  i never had one.  we just decided.  

ldm-  what a beautiful thing biscuit did.  may you enjoy your remaining time with your lucky.
  and indeed he is! hugs to all of you and yours. 

india-  i would stay home if given an option.  hail feels a bit like the heavens are throwing stones.  and frankly if anyone is throwing stones at me, i'm hiding! 

ck-  crossing fingers for some phone calls and interviews soon.  always thinking of you and your little guy..

btw i think this recipe for the folar bread i made was a little&#8230;.well much.  i feel like i could feed an army. it said serves 10.  but 10 who???  linebackers, pro wrestlers?  and my rear is not going to fit into my pants if i keep this up.  tasty though! 

hope all are well and happy.  still spring cleaning-soon head up to see dd#2 present her years of research on cow ovaries.  anyone hungry?


----------



## India

Okay, now I'm REALLY grumpy!  

Got home from rehab to find that the idiot trash men had thrown the lids of my two big trashcans, onto my delicate peony stems which are now about 8-10 inches tall.  Wiped out the stems of two plants.  Did I mention there is a large gravel pull-off on which these cans were put, where they could have thrown the lids if the felt it was too much bother to replace them?

When I left home this AM, I had to move the house waste trash can (house-line pick-up for this), which was left in the driveway and was now filled with at least 8-10 inches of water due to its lid being tossed.  It was so heavy I could barely tilt it over to dump out all that water.  Grrrr...  Call to company which does my subdivision's trash pick-up (we're actually a 6th class city and it is the city who contracts with the refuse company, not individuals).  This was a concept that the customer service person could not grasp - kept saying there was no account in my name.  Of course there isn't - the account is in the name of the city!!!!  Nothing will come of this, but it managed to waste 20 minutes of my time and let me get off steam.

Then, a call to Medicare to find out why it denied a claim for $67.22 from May 2014.  Since it denied it, so did Anthem and Tricare (I thought supplementary policies were supposed to pay what Medicare doesn't?).  They said it was because it was for a self-administered med given in a hospital setting.  Huh?  The only meds I received were an IV to sedate/relax me for a broncoscopy.  Now a call to the hospital where this was done on an outpatient basis.  Was told that it was for something they sprayed in my throat before putting the tube down it.  Self-adminidtered?  Hardly - I was out like a light!.  Now, I know you're thinking I should just have paid the bill and I should have.  But it just frosts me that things like this are gotten by with all the time as they're so time-consuming and stressful.  I appealed it and most likely for naught, but at least I made a stink.

Now, I will go get some lunch and take a nap with my dogs.  BTW, biscuit, that was such a lovely thing you did for Lucky and his family.  BIG points for you for being a very nice person!


----------



## ouija board

Did someone say cow ovaries?  I know more about them than I care to admit. Congrats to her on finishing her research!

Mindi, what a great and memorable proposal! He's a keeper, but I think you've figured that out already!

LDM, Lucky is indeed lucky to have a friend like Biscuit!


----------



## biscuit1

Luckydogmom said:


> Happy Happy one day late Easter and Passover to all! I am loving all of the adorable pictures! From Hot cars to India's DGS's big and little, what dolls they all are!
> 
> One Lucky pooch received a very special surprise this weekend! Lucky received the most adorable box filled with goodies. We all had tears, knowing this will be his last Easter with us. DD took lots of pictures of him opening his special delivery. Biscuit, hugs and kisses to you. Honestly you have no idea how much that meant to our family.&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;



So glad the Easter bunny delivered in time. Really wanted Lucky to have an extra special Easter. Now I am in tears that your family was in tears.
XOXO to you,Lucky and family.


----------



## Mindi B

India, I find it really hard to leave this stuff alone, too.  It may be small potatoes in the grand scheme of life, but it just seems so unnecessary that these small things aren't handled more reasonably, or fairly, or sanely.  So I have to admit, I've been the cranky lady on the phone, knowing that there is no point, but cranking away anyhow.  I guess the bottom line is that we are all the stars of our own lives--but of nobody else's!  And most people aren't very good at standing in another's shoes.  So the "small" stuff of the "How does this make ANY sense?!" variety falls through the cracks.  But, still, grumble, grumble!


----------



## ck21

Happy anniversary, Mindi!

Count me as another who fights the small things.  I simply expect others to do things accurately and not force me to pay for their mistakes.  Props to AT&T who recently apologized and fixed a $20 mistake, and then gave me an additional $25 credit as an apology!


----------



## India

I'm SO glad I'm not the only one!  My children think it's cause I'm an old lady.  I've ALWAYS been this way!  Mindi, you and ck make me feel MUCH better!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Happy anniversary Mindi!   Mr Mindi obviously has exceptional taste, and a superb sense of style. (How else would he have earned you?)


----------



## Mindi B

Aw, thank you, VL.  Actually, I think the secret is that Mr. Mindi is generally extraordinarily patient.  While we do from time to time want to throw each other out of a window (which I think, actually, is a physical impossibility), we also know that there is no one else who would put up with us. 
Hump day.


----------



## Luckydogmom

India, I agree with the others...fight the little things! It makes things so much easier when faced with dealing with the big ones!

I have been busy this week working on some design elements for a big project. One of them is a fun simple painting that I finished last night. Kirby drove home with a buddy to pick up laundry and they both strangly loved the painting. Makes me wonder if this is a good thing. They said it was oddly great, ha!

Biscuit, Lucky is loving each and every morsel of goodness! You are amazing&#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56473;

CSS, I am so thrilled for you, hooray for rain! We had a little bit, but not enough. The sky is once again blue.

Tesi, how is your spring garden coming along? I do hope you will share some pics! Your tulips are always gorgeous!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

View attachment 2953646
View attachment 2953648
View attachment 2953649
View attachment 2953650
View attachment 2953651


CSS, not a great photo of the carrot cart, most of the flowers are hiding behind Braxton!
There are little rabbit gardens that I made for my family, my mom used to make these for us every year.

Tesi, sending good cow ovary vibes to your DD! Congratulations to her on her dedication to research! Proud mama time!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

For some reason my pics are not showing up. I think there is a curse against me, my posts and PM's are having difficulties of late.


----------



## Luckydogmom

My favorite is of Lucky loving every crumb of Biscuit's treats!


----------



## csshopper

ldm-all great pictures! You "do" the best holiday celebrations at your house!

Such handsome young men-Braxton, Collin, India's DGSs are a joy to see.


----------



## India

Braxton is looking SO grown-up!  ldm, you're the most creative person I know!

ldm, I sent you a PM today.  You can reply using my email which I sent you some time ago.


----------



## ouija board

LDM, thank you for the pictures! Braxton is SO grown up! I wish you could be here..DD's kindergarten class is doing a Beatrix Potter tea party, and we are a group of uninspired moms when it comes to decorating. I love how you arranged the succulents with the stones. I might have to use that idea since succulents (mostly jade plants) are the only things that survive and proliferate with my black thumb! Right now I have them sprouting out of a multitude of black plastic pots that you get with annuals at Home Depot. Not the most attractive! I did succeed in growing pepper plants and herbs from seeds, although I started them a bit late. They are only now tough enough to go outside. Anybody need jalapeños? I will have a bumper crop in a few months! Assuming the heat and inconsistent watering doesn't kill them off first...


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luckydogmom said:


> View attachment 2955351
> View attachment 2955352
> View attachment 2955353
> View attachment 2955354
> View attachment 2955355
> 
> 
> My favorite is of Lucky loving every crumb of Biscuit's treats!


He's so cute!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luckydogmom said:


> View attachment 2955351
> View attachment 2955352
> View attachment 2955353
> View attachment 2955354
> View attachment 2955355
> 
> 
> My favorite is of Lucky loving every crumb of Biscuit's treats!


He's so cute!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ouija board said:


> LDM, thank you for the pictures! Braxton is SO grown up! I wish you could be here..DD's kindergarten class is doing a Beatrix Potter tea party, and we are a group of uninspired moms when it comes to decorating. I love how you arranged the succulents with the stones. I might have to use that idea since succulents (mostly jade plants) are the only things that survive and proliferate with my black thumb! Right now I have them sprouting out of a multitude of black plastic pots that you get with annuals at Home Depot. Not the most attractive! I did succeed in growing pepper plants and herbs from seeds, although I started them a bit late. They are only now tough enough to go outside. Anybody need jalapeños? I will have a bumper crop in a few months! Assuming the heat and inconsistent watering doesn't kill them off first...




You have no idea how much I would love to help with your DD's school project! I miss those days dearly!
Those pots are so easy to make, just snip of the jade stem on a bias and stick it in the dirt, ta da! Simple and easy!
 You should make raspberry jalapeño jam!


----------



## tesi

a quick check in&#8230;..love those pix of braxton and the decor is perfection.  you are a marvel, a true marvel.

ob-  ldm and i can work together.  i so miss those school projects and events.

you girls all make perfect sense to me-  i understand holding fast and strong on principle-
what is right and true is right and true.  fair is fair. 
which leads me to&#8230;&#8230; i had a big presentation today at a political meeting.  it was difficult but i was happy with my performance.  suffice it to say jersey politics is a dirty game&#8230;..

can't wait to see miss cow ovaries&#8230;.a few short weeks and she graduates. 
love to all...


----------



## chaneljewel

Trying to play catch up.   Past couple weeks have been so busy with company.   Seems I get one mess cleaned up and then another.   Finally back to some normalcy!  Go to dr today to see about arm...oh how I want this cast off!  Will let you know!
Adorable pics, LDM!


----------



## ouija board

Luckydogmom said:


> You have no idea how much I would love to help with your DD's school project! I miss those days dearly!
> Those pots are so easy to make, just snip of the jade stem on a bias and stick it in the dirt, ta da! Simple and easy!
> You should make raspberry jalapeño jam!




Jade is so easy to grow and propagate! I'll definite try that. And raspberry jalapeño jam sounds fantastic!! Great idea!

Tesi, how I wish you and LDM could be helping with the tea party! Our room would have the best party, and we could talk cow ovaries


----------



## Mindi B

artyhat: Cow Ovaries Party! 
I want to design the favors.  They'll give the children nightmares for months.  Heh heh heh.

Sorry.  Rough week.  Makes me dark. 
I don't really enjoy frightening children.
Usually.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> artyhat: Cow Ovaries Party!
> 
> I want to design the favors.  They'll give the children nightmares for months.  Heh heh heh.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.  Rough week.  Makes me dark.
> 
> I don't really enjoy frightening children.
> 
> Usually.




Nah, kids would find them fascinating!  And really, what's frightening so about cow ovaries, said the person who's spent the better part of her life on "that" end of an animal...

Sorry you're having a rough week, Mindi.


----------



## Mindi B

You're right, kids would probably think they were cool.  
Are cow ovaries big?


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> artyhat: Cow Ovaries Party!
> I want to design the favors.  They'll give the children nightmares for months.  Heh heh heh.
> 
> Sorry.  Rough week.  Makes me dark.
> I don't really enjoy frightening children.
> Usually.



It would be a "Mooving Party". 

We're over the hump, hope the remainder of your week smoothes out.


----------



## Mindi B

HAH!  "Moooving"!  Udderly brilliant.

Ahem.  Thanks for the good thoughts and hugs, you guys.  Not to be either mysterious or over-dramatic, but at the moment my father has, it appears, decided to stop speaking to me.  It is a story a lifetime in the making and I won't even begin to try to explain it here, but it is, while not unexpected, still sad.  And, I think, undeserved, but there ya go, I would say that, naturally.  I have plenty of support and will just keep on doing what I believe is right, regardless.  It may change.  Early days yet.


----------



## India

Oh Mindi, your parents appear to thrive on high drama.  Not easy, and it's always concerning when an elderly parents quits speaking to a family member.  If he were to die, there are no do-overs.  Hopefully, he'll get over it quickly, but in the meantime, we care.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, India.  The lines of communication are open on my end.  I have no control over what he chooses to do, so will just maintain an open mind here.  My conscience is genuinely clear--not to say that I've handled everything perfectly, of course, but I have acted in the very best ways I know how, and that's the most I can do.  I sure appreciate that you guys care!


----------



## ck21

What a bummer, Mindi!  Keep being your fabulous self and it will work out.  

It is snowing here.  Blech.  Hot Cars and I were lazy today, but it's been a busy week.  Last night we were at a fabulous event for Love Your Melon--a super cool nonprofit helping in the world of pediatric cancer.

Now I'm in the chair getting a much-needed hair cut.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, I'm so sorry to hear that. Very upsetting situation when it happens with friends..even more distressing when it's your own parent who gives you the silent treatment. I hope this is just temporary  Yes, cow ovaries are big!


----------



## India

ck, I hate to even say this, but it's downright sultry here.  It got up to almost 80, but our muggy humidity has returned and I have the AC turned on.  Things are popping out like crazy - no dogwood etc will be left by Derby, at this rate.

ldm, are you still coming next week?


----------



## closetaffairuk

:d


----------



## csshopper

Mindi- it's his loss.  Dealt with the same thing with my father when I was in my 40's. Never really knew his "issues" but after several years he came around without offering any apology or  any explanation. I'm an OC and it was terribly hurtful at the time and horrible for my DM. 

This should have been a celebratory week for your Anniversary, so sorry he cast a pall on it. India is absolutely right, Chat peeps do care. Vent as needed.


----------



## Mindi B

I'm an OC, too, css, and I agree, it's a terrible place for the mom to be.  I would never make my mom "choose"--I really hope my dad feels the same.
I can hang in there.


----------



## India

Another OC here, too!  Probably why Chat means so much to us - no siblings!


----------



## ck21

I'm an OC also!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Today was promisingstarted off cool, warmed up nicely, got cloudy and had a deluge of rain, and now the suns out again.  Yep, I think spring has sprung.  I took a couple of pictures before the rain came.  Makes me believe my old bones may warm up again after all.


----------



## biscuit1

Beautiful !  Thanx so much for posting - there is hope !!!! I have same color tulips on kitchen table.


----------



## India

Gorgeous!  Your spring is about 10-14 days ahead of us here in KY.  Things are coming out by the hour, though.  Dogwood is starting to pop, trees are leafing out, Oak leaf hydrangea has leaves starting - lots of stuff just really to go.  SO welcome!


----------



## csshopper

CG- beautiful mix of plants/color. The tree is glorious. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chaneljewel

CG, just beautiful!  I love flowers!   We are still awhile from not having frosts.  The daffodils are blooming though and the weather is some warmer.
Ok, got the cast off but some damage to the ligaments and tendons.  Wrist is still swollen and I can barely move it.  It hurts a lot!  Dr said it might take up to a year to get it back to 'normal'.  Not what I wanted to hear but will do therapy and keep trying to get it better.   I'm in pain that I didn't expect after the cast was removed.  I have to wear a soft cast but at least i can take it off to shower etc.  Thank you ice!  Sorry but I'm not good at being 'down' and not being able to do what I want.  I like moving!   Oh well.   Could be worse I know.   Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## lulilu

chaneljewel said:


> CG, just beautiful!  I love flowers!   We are still awhile from not having frosts.  The daffodils are blooming though and the weather is some warmer.
> Ok, got the cast off but some damage to the ligaments and tendons.  Wrist is still swollen and I can barely move it.  It hurts a lot!  Dr said it might take up to a year to get it back to 'normal'.  Not what I wanted to hear but will do therapy and keep trying to get it better.   I'm in pain that I didn't expect after the cast was removed.  I have to wear a soft cast but at least i can take it off to shower etc.  Thank you ice!  Sorry but I'm not good at being 'down' and not being able to do what I want.  I like moving!   Oh well.   Could be worse I know.   Thanks for letting me vent.



Chanel, glad to hear the cast is off.  I hate that weird period afterward.  (various broken bones etc)  I just got rid of the cast for the damaged tendon in my hand.  I have a soft cast now too.  My hand and fingers are stiff and painful -- but yours sounds much worse.  It will get better.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Chanel, Luli, so glad to hear you both were able to have your casts removed!  Even though the road to recovery will still be painful, at least you're finally headed in the right direction.  Definitely good news!


----------



## Mindi B

CG, thank you for those beautiful pictures!  We are still several weeks away from full bloomage here, but your photos give me hope!
chanel, lulilu, so sorry to hear that even post-cast, the arms give trouble.  The human body is amazing at healing itself, but it would be nice if it happened faster.  Sending good thoughts to you and your extremities!
My DM will be coming for a visit next month. . . .  It's so odd knowing that my father is lurking in the background every time I talk to her, but I have to let them negotiate how they do their thing.  I will just carry on as usual, as any deviation would involve a _mea culpa_, which I just don't see as justified (and which would be a step backwards for me).  So, er, whatever.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi- Here are hugs and support for your "whatever" approach. I, too, maintained a strong, loving relationship with my DM and left the dynamic of their marriage for them to sort out. Frankly, distance helped (CA-Midwest) in that regard.

Lulilu and channel- vibes for less pain, steady progress, and healing. It was sobering to read that cast removal does not equal freedom from pain or such restricted use. It must be a challenge to type a post, thanks for making the effort, it was good to hear from you.

Am sitting here watching a food fight among some Anna's and Rufous Hummingbirds at the feeder in the tree outside my window. DH carefully hung it to be in my line of sight. Especially like the Roufous, in the sunlight they look like shiny copper with a neck band of white. 

Although we live in a community with two golf courses and our garages include a golf cart space, we are not golfers. But we have been enjoying watching the Masters Tournament on TV, which is exciting this year thanks to the 21 year old who is setting records. In my brash younger years I thought watching golf was as exciting as watching grass grow; now I'm thankful to be here to watch it grow and it's fascinating........well, sort of fascinating.  

Happy Saturday!


----------



## India

Cast peeps, SO sorry you are not yet totally fine.  chanel, that one year thing is NOT what you wanted to hear at all!  You all may remember that I tore a tendon/ligament back in late Oct.  I did all the correct physical therapy but it's still not totally back where it was before tear.  I can go to the gym but must watch the resistence VERY closely - do NOT want to injure myself yet again.  I don't know if it's just the nature of the beast or age has to do with the slow healing.  I'm rather suspicious of the latter in my case.  

css, one of the things I enjoyed the most about our 3 yrs in LA was the hummingbirds.  There was a bottle brush plant/tree right outside our 2nd floor BR window.  I could sit on the bed and watch multiple hummingbirds gorging.  It was SO beautiful.  I have considered a feeder, but there are two cats next door and one is quite a hunter, so I don't want to lure them to their death.

My mother loved watching golf as she got older.  Can't say it's my thing - I'm still in the "grass growing" stage, I guess!  

GORGEOUS day today - about 60 and sunny.  Everything is just coming out SO quickly.  Overnight, nearly all the trees are starting to leaf out - that delicious shade of spring green that I so love.

I'm very much looking forward to a VERY special dinner Tues night.  I will tell you all about it (and perhaps post a picture as well) after it happens.  It's going to be a BIG treat!

Now, to try to get DGS1 (back from skiing) to get over her and mow my yard before I have to bring in sheep!


----------



## ck21

Happy Saturday!  Ran a 5k this morning (nice, but so crowded--not sure why I do these things...).  Now the pressure is on to do our taxes.


----------



## tesi

Chanel and lulilu- so happy your casts are off.  You will both be incrementally better every day so take that to heart.   Wishes for total recovery as soon as possible for you both.   

Mindi- warm hugs as you deal with your difficult family dynamic.  I find as parents get older and need more help or advice they become resentful of such help and advice at times.  You can only do what you can and your peace of  mind is paramount.   

I adore seeing the garden photos!  Not much up north just yet.  Tulips poking some greens up but that is it. Still better than Vermont where we just spent last couple days.  The lakes were still ice!!!! 
Not sure I coukd have spent four college years there.  

In any case dd#2 did TWO senior projects.  One was her true thesis-  Effects of bisphenol-a on bovine granulosa cell viabilities (cow ovaries-yum) and the other was on an indigenous Indian tribe of Vermont. That was more of a fun project that she was passionate about.  Who knew?  
The cow ovary research has been two years in the making.

Funny I was feeling a bit sad about the future of the next generation after my little political situation in NJ but when I spent two days with these articulate intelligent young adults at Midd I was blown away.   hundreds of seniors presented on wide ranges of topics.  From Victorian costumes to architecture to urban planning.  I adore smart young people.  Also met dd's bf's parents.   Lovely people.  

I hope everyone is having a happy weekend- watching golf here too with dh!   Helps me nap.   Xo.


----------



## creature

tesi said:


> Chanel and lulilu- so happy your casts are off.  You will both be incrementally better every day so take that to heart.   Wishes for total recovery as soon as possible for you both.
> 
> Mindi- warm hugs as you deal with your difficult family dynamic.  I find as parents get older and need more help or advice they become resentful of such help and advice at times.  You can only do what you can and your peace of  mind is paramount.
> 
> I adore seeing the garden photos!  Not much up north just yet.  Tulips poking some greens up but that is it. Still better than Vermont where we just spent last couple days.  The lakes were still ice!!!!
> Not sure I coukd have spent four college years there.
> 
> In any case dd#2 did TWO senior projects.  One was her true thesis-  Effects of bisphenol-a on bovine granulosa cell viabilities (cow ovaries-yum) and the other was on an indigenous Indian tribe of Vermont. That was more of a fun project that she was passionate about.  Who knew?
> The cow ovary research has been two years in the making.
> 
> Funny I was feeling a bit sad about the future of the next generation after my little political situation in NJ but when I spent two days with these articulate intelligent young adults at Midd I was blown away.   hundreds of seniors presented on wide ranges of topics.  From Victorian costumes to architecture to urban planning.  I adore smart young people.  Also met dd's bf's parents.   Lovely people.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a happy weekend- watching golf here too with dh!   Helps me nap.   Xo.


Hello again.  It has been over a year since I last posted.  I would have continued but the strangest thing happened,  Not 1 hour after I posted one of me dear little kitties who was in here walked into the other room and died.  I dearly love the furries.  Never been without one.  Parents had one before I was born.  She was a wonderful Cocker and Mom was pregnant with me during the war and dad returned almost 2 years later,  Naturally people looked at her strangely but da was in the Pacific theater.  When he came home Sandy,the cocker, would not let him near me.  Sorry to ramble have had so much to say. 

I like many of you and my daughter are oc's.  I am 2 months younger than India.  India I read of your insurance problems.  Look into USAA. I have never paid a cent for anything sing turning 62.  Have USAA for everthing.  Also a concierge doctor so one fee to her once a year and can contact her 24/7.

India I am so familiar with the life you had in LA.  I went to USC and many of my sorority sisters lived in Hancock Park and went to Marlborogh{sp} Westridge abd Westlake which is now combined with Harvard boys school.

Also try Pilates and yoga for exercise without bulk.

I feel so babdly for the ill health and lost of jobs I have read about here. Please know you are always in my prayers.

That is it for now.  Sorry to have gone on and on.


----------



## tesi

Creature-so very sorry for your loss.    So sad.   Hugs to you.


----------



## ck21

Creature-welcome back!


----------



## Mindi B

As you know, creature, we all love our animals here!  We certainly understand how you feel.  Post, or lurk, but know you are welcome.
DH is doing our taxes (he manages to make short work of it--I would be FREAKED if I were just starting them now, but he claims he is almost done) and I am doing some dusting.  Looooong overdue dusting.  Which I hate, because within five minutes, literally, Miss Olive's fur will be all over everything once again.  So Sisyphean.  She had her stitches out on Friday, BTW, and is all better.  Hooray.  
After the dusting, the vacuuming, to pick up the WADS 'o' chi fur liberated by the dusting.  Oy.
But, we are firing up the rotisserie grill and DH is doing a marinated chicken this evening.  Also hooray.

Oh, and I wanted to give a little update on that matter I mentioned, in which I waited eleven months for some work to be done and it still isn't?  The bad news: It looks as if the delay has caused additional damage.   Yup.  The good news: The contractor who did the original job and was nominally involved in the failed follow-up is so distressed by the situation that he has said he will cover the costs of repair.  Now I have to get some actual person to actually come out here and actually do some actual work, but hey, this is a step in the right direction.  We've worked with this contractor a lot, and he is an honorable man, so I believe this might really happen now.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## lulilu

Creature, as Mindi said, we all love our doggies and cats and can emphathize with you losing your baby.  Such sadness cannot be described in words.

Mindi, you are on a positive roll -- taxes being done, Olive feeling better, repairs on the horizon AND grilled chicken for dinner?  Sounds great!


----------



## Mindi B

And, while cold, it does at least LOOK like spring around here, doesn't it, lulilu?  At last!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, things are looking up! Bummer that there's further damage due to the delays, but the contractor stepping up to the plate is an unexpected surprise. Taxes almost done, woohoo! And chicken on the rotisserie? Cherry on top! 

Sadly, April tends to be a dark month in the OB household. The last two years we've been surprised with a tax bill that's much higher than expected due to unusual events that seem to have lingering effects. Looking forward to the day that a call from my CPA doesn't make me faint! 

I'm treating DD to lunch at NM today. She can make a meal out of their popovers and strawberry butter. On our way in, she disappeared for a moment, and I found her standing next to a mannequin, posing. It was so cute! But of course before I could snap a picture, she was off and running.


----------



## Mindi B

I love NM's Zodiac restaurant!  Popovers and strawberry butter, yum!  I always get the chicken salad, which comes with banana bread and a mandarin orange jello salad--or at least it used to.  Such a sort of '60s "ladies who lunch" lunch.
We have a HUGE federal tax bill this year, OB, if it helps to know you're not alone.  Had to rejigger some plans to cover it.  Ouch.


----------



## Millicat

Hi Ladies    
I hope you're all enjoying the freshness of the spring season, I know I am.
I've started work outside, gardening is such a therapeutic pastime even if you're doing quite heavy or physical work, all the plants are sending out their first flowers and everything in the garden is most definitely rosy 
Love to you all


----------



## Mindi B

Hello, Millicat!


----------



## Millicat

Hiya


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, I know how you feel..ouch! And this was supposed to be our "it's gonna be a lot better cuz it's all behind us" year. 

Millicat, nice to see you! I totally agree about gardening. It's so satisfying to see those flower buds or new leaves appear.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> I love NM's Zodiac restaurant!  Popovers and strawberry butter, yum!  I always get the chicken salad, which comes with banana bread and a mandarin orange jello salad--or at least it used to.  Such a sort of '60s "ladies who lunch" lunch.
> *We have a HUGE federal tax bill this year, OB, if it helps to know you're not alone.  Had to rejigger some plans to cover it.  Ouch.*



Don't feel too bad, Mindi, I did, too.  Had cap gains on stock that was jointly owned.  It's cheaper if the stock is inherited..who knew.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Millicat, any pictures of your gorgeous garden?  I remember it as being so lovely.  It's good to see you!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

India, I made your cranberry coffee cake this afternoon.  Delish!  Have you ever made it with other types of berries?  I'm thinking blackberries.


----------



## lulilu

I was writing multiple tax checks too.  My home state does not have reciprocity with NY so I am socked.  It is supposed to work out, but it never does.  And for some reason, I was hit hard with local taxes too.  oy.

We had a lovely day weatherwise today.  A nice walk with the dogs and my DD2 was uplifting.  For some reason I was fighting the blues this morning.  I don't know why.

I have to be in DC all week this week.  Hope the cherry blossoms are beautiful (not that I will be along the river to enjoy them).


----------



## ck21

I haven't done my taxes yet..... Oy!!!


----------



## creature

Thank you all and please keep posting pictures of your gardens.  We here in Cal will only have dead plants and cactus yards.  Your gardens are so green and beautiful.


----------



## Millicat

ouija board said:


> Mindi, I know how you feel..ouch! And this was supposed to be our "it's gonna be a lot better cuz it's all behind us" year.
> 
> Millicat, nice to see you! I totally agree about gardening. It's so satisfying to see those flower buds or new leaves appear.


 


Cavalier Girl said:


> Millicat, any pictures of your gorgeous garden?  I remember it as being so lovely.  It's good to see you!


 
Morning ladies 
I'll post some here soon, I've been posting them on my IG account more.


----------



## India

CG, I have not used anything but cranberries, but a woman I gave it to has made it with many different kinds of berries, some fresh some frozen (put them in pan still frozen).  I'm about to try it with rhubarb - think that might be divine.  

DS did my taxes Easter weekend and - hooray - not only don't owe but got a nice refund to apply to 1st qtr estimated taxes as well!  Now that interest rates on savings accounts are nothing, I always overpay - just can't handle financial surprises this time of year.  One year, we got hit REALLY hard (got hit with the Alternative Minimum Tax)  and the IRS threatened to freeze all our accounts etc unless we came up with $50,000 immediately.  We didn't HAVE that kind of money and it was not easy dealing with this.  I don't EVER want to be in that position again!

Creature, it's so nice to hear from you again.  I'm so sorry about your furry loss - it's always just devastating.  It's interesting that so many of us are great animal lovers (as well as OC!).  Yes, you knew my LA world very well!  I do miss LA, especially the weather in the winter and all the flowers.  The house we rented had wonderful old camellias and a huge formal rose garden - just fabulous.  I still have some very dear friends there and keep thinking about a trip out there, but it means either changing planes or driving to a nearby city to get a non-stop flight (which I prefer), and then an expensive car rental.  Of course, what I really want to do there is explore all those wonderful new shops in the new-to-me La Cienega Design district.  But I doubt I could hold up for long with the walking.  Bummer...

Dogwood just coming to full bloom - always so spectacular and special.  Everyone plants multiple trees in their yards (yes, even the most modest little houses have them, too), so driving down the street is just heaven.

Need to get moving - been VERY lazy this AM!


----------



## ck21

Taxes are nearly done and I think we're getting a refund!!!


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> Taxes are nearly done and I think we're getting a refund!!!



  Good for you, that had to brighten your day!


----------



## India

Hooray!  Good news, ck.  you deserve some!


----------



## ck21

Yes, I am thrilled.  A bill like we had last year would have been insult to injury!


----------



## Mindi B

ck!


----------



## ouija board

That's great news, Ck!! 

Hope everyone's having a great week, so far! I'm tired, and it's only Tuesday. Fortunately, I had the foresight on Saturday to order some goodies from H, so they should be here just in time to be a pick me up tomorrow  Sandals and a mousseline (they are addictive!). Fingers crossed the sandals fit. H shoes are always a gamble for me as far as fit.


----------



## ck21

A bit more of good news.  I attending an open house recruiting type event at a large local employer.  It was super crowded and by nothing other than dumb luck, I connected with two leaders in my field--one very senior in the organization.  Both specifically said they liked me and that I would be a good fit at the company.  They also took my contact info and said they would follow up.  Naturally, I have already sent them a follow-up note.  

At any rate, it felt good to get what feels like a solid lead.  Its a great company, growing rapidly.  The commute would not be great, but I may have to live with that.

Good day overall!


----------



## India

Way to go, ck!  That's such great news!


----------



## csshopper

ck- sounds like they are smart folks to recognize talent. Powering up the vibe machine, that is wonderful news!


----------



## Mindi B

Well, of COURSE they liked you, ck--you are awesome!  That is really happy news.  Vibes for continued positive momentum!


----------



## India

Okay - I can now share my big secret.  Last night, I had dinner with ldm and Mr ldm!!  They are visiting my town this week as ldm's dear father is receiving a very prestigious academic award.  I'm going to be lucky enough to hear him speak tomorrow and to meet him as well.  I've seen him a couple of times on 60 Minutes so I now I'm in for a treat.

I picked up the ldm's at their b&b and brought them to my house for a brief look/see.  I was hoping that my azaleas would have opened but they didn't oblige but the dogwood is in bloom and magical as always.  From there, we went back downtown to the restaurant in my daughter's hotel.  The ldm's treated me to a fabulous meal, made even more so by a bunch of extras my DD ordered for us.  OMG, we ate SO much and it was all just too, too great!!  We sat and talked forever and then I showed them the public areas of the hotel.  It's a museum/hotel so it has galleries instead of a lobby - all VERY contemporary art, some rather edgy and disturbing, but always interesting.

ldm somehow was able to bring on the plane one of the adorable little succulent gardens with the bunnies that she posted here - just SO creative - I will treasure it.  The jade plant is a cutting from one that was her mothers.  I can't imagine how she got it here - most likely on her lap!  She also gave me some of her handmade gift tags and stationary.  These are just fabulous (like ldm!), decorated with ribbon  - I can't even describe how great they are.  And a box of chocolates.  My gift to her was SO unimaginative - craftsy I am NOT - but I put together a bag of some KY specialties.

I can't tell you how much we all enjoyed one another's company.  We would definitely be friends if we lived near one another.  ldm is so pretty and slender and so vibrant - this woman has more energy than 10 women!  Mr ldm is just as she has described - solid, nice, very bright, personable and her rock.  Together, they are a great team and great parents for their brood of 4, now all nearly grown.

We've both been so looking forward to this evening and were not sure it would happen at one time.  But happen, it did.  And very special, it was.  If ldm gives me her permission, I'll post a picture of the three of us at the restaurant.


----------



## ouija board

What a special visit, India! So glad that you got to spend time with our lovely LDM! I bet the dogwoods were spectacular, and the azaleas will be as well. The house where I grew up had a driveway lined with azalea bushes, and when they bloomed, it was a riot of color.


----------



## Mindi B

Aw, it's so great when Chat _literally_ brings people together!  Yay!


----------



## csshopper

India and ldm- thoughtfulness on both sides, many memory making moments, and what a treat for mrldm to spend the evening with two great ladies!  So happy it all came together and you have an additional special night to look forward to.


----------



## tesi

india and ldm-  sounds wonderful.  so pleased you were able to spend time together.

ck-  my thoughts are with you for this potential new opportunity-  you are wonderful and soon someone will be lucky enough to add you to their team.  

hugs to all&#8230;..xo


----------



## ck21

How wonderful India and LDM!!  Sounds so fun!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

CK, good luck with the job opportunity!!! Sending some vibes to you!

India and LDM, what a fabulous treat! It's always wonderful to meet Chat people.

I've been super busy at work and I've been trying to work out more. It cuts into my TPF time. DD takes the MCATS on Friday in a nearby town. It's a 7 hour exam. So I'm going to make her a survival pack with bottled Starbucks, Vitamin Waters, protein bars, almonds, grapes, pretzels and the like. 

Went to the Caps Game tonight. Tough loss. But the family's going Friday night, so hopefully we'll do better.


----------



## ouija board

EB, good luck and major vibes for DD!!!! I know she'll do well! Btw, if the goody basket is for her to use during the exam, I'd suggest no Starbucks or coffee drinks. They don't offer many bathroom breaks 

Ck, fingers, toes, and eyes all crossed for you! Hope these connections lead to a great job offer!


----------



## chaneljewel

Ck, hope the job opportunity works out for you!

India and LDM, what a wonderful time!  It's so nice that you got together and would love to see pictures!


----------



## India

eb, such a great idea for goodies for the MCATS!  You're such a supportive mom!

ck, I just know they're going to be impressed with you.  A Chat member asked me in a PM if I felt a bit different about your former employer now and I must admit that I do, and I've been a big fan/customer for 30+ years.  Just don't feel the same now.  It's personal when something like this happens to "family", and Chat peeps ARE family!

After rehab this AM, I'm off to hear ldm's father's speech for the public.  All Grawemeyer award winners must do a public lecture in addition to the academic ones they do at the university.  So, I'll get to meet her fabulous father, whom she so adores (and rightly!).

I think a nap this afternoon will then be in order....


----------



## globetrotter07

Hi i'm not sure where can i ask this but it's kinda an emergency lol i got offered a birkin 35 bicolor : blue (maybe blue jean) and canvas. it costs around US $14.500. is the price ok? and do you like birkin with leather and canvas? i cant find much photos in google so i'm not so sure about the canvas things. TIA 

xo


----------



## ck21

India said:


> eb, such a great idea for goodies for the MCATS!  You're such a supportive mom!
> 
> ck, I just know they're going to be impressed with you.  A Chat member asked me in a PM if I felt a bit different about your former employer now and I must admit that I do, and I've been a big fan/customer for 30+ years.  Just don't feel the same now.  It's personal when something like this happens to "family", and Chat peeps ARE family!
> 
> After rehab this AM, I'm off to hear ldm's father's speech for the public.  All Grawemeyer award winners must do a public lecture in addition to the academic ones they do at the university.  So, I'll get to meet her fabulous father, whom she so adores (and rightly!).
> 
> I think a nap this afternoon will then be in order....




India-you are so sweet!  I admit to having mixed feelings, but at the end of the day, my friends are still there.  Really, really good people and I want to support them.  Also, the corporate giving program is still top notch.  They do so much for so many, including a generous gift to me to then gift to the oncology program here  in honor of Hot Cars.  
I didn't "deserve" to be let go--great results, great performance.  Just wrong place at the wrong time.  I have trouble agreeing with the process or decision, yet the good for me still outweighs the bad.


----------



## Mindi B

globetrotter07 said:


> Hi i'm not sure where can i ask this but it's kinda an emergency lol i got offered a birkin 35 bicolor : blue (maybe blue jean) and canvas. it costs around US $14.500. is the price ok? and do you like birkin with leather and canvas? i cant find much photos in google so i'm not so sure about the canvas things. TIA
> 
> xo



Truly, these are almost impossible questions to answer.  I assume, since you are asking if the price is reasonable, that this bag is not coming from a boutique, but from a reseller.  That makes the whole deal potentially risky, and NOT something to enter into hastily.
The value of the bag depends primarily on its condition, though the fact that it is not all leather does also make a difference.
Opinions on bi-material bags differ.  Do YOU like the bag?
It sounds as if you haven't actually seen the bag--Please allow me to emphasize that this is a HUGE risk.  Are you sure (I mean, really, absolutely, completely sure) that it is authentic?  

While this is, of course, ultimately your call, the idea of spending this kind of money on an unknown quantity like this bag seems unwise.
I recommend getting pictures and submitting to the Authentication thread here on tPF before proceeding further.  See that thread to learn what photos you will need.
Good luck.


----------



## Mindi B

ck, it is really good that your time with the Bullseye Boutique still feels generally positive to you.  You seem to have a very reasoned and balanced view of the whole thing, which I admire.  
Hugs.

EB, I fervently hope I will never need to take a standardized exam again, ever.  But if I do, I'm calling you for a care package!  Wishing your DD the very best of luck!  She'll rock it, I know.


----------



## globetrotter07

Mindi B said:


> Truly, these are almost impossible questions to answer.  I assume, since you are asking if the price is reasonable, that this bag is not coming from a boutique, but from a reseller.  That makes the whole deal potentially risky, and NOT something to enter into hastily.
> The value of the bag depends primarily on its condition, though the fact that it is not all leather does also make a difference.
> Opinions on bi-material bags differ.  Do YOU like the bag?
> It sounds as if you haven't actually seen the bag--Please allow me to emphasize that this is a HUGE risk.  Are you sure (I mean, really, absolutely, completely sure) that it is authentic?
> 
> While this is, of course, ultimately your call, the idea of spending this kind of money on an unknown quantity like this bag seems unwise.
> I recommend getting pictures and submitting to the Authentication thread here on tPF before proceeding further.  See that thread to learn what photos you will need.
> Good luck.



Hi thanks for the quick reply, it's from a boutique actually, i never like buying from a reseller, but the one who see the birkin is my mom, they'll let her buy the birkin if she spent around $5000. I know it's rare to be offered an birkin especially bicolor birkin like this. The color is blue ascent and denim fonts (they said its new), it's a mix between leather and canvas. They didnt allow my mom to take picture so im not sure what kind of color is this. But i'll trust my mom judgement on the color. I was just wondering if $14.500 for a leather and canvas birkin is too expensive.
Thanks


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, I get it!  So you'll have to trust your mom's taste!    Whether it's "too expensive" will depend on how much you like it: Hermes pricing is Hermes pricing.  Hope you love it if your mom buys it!


----------



## ouija board

globetrotter07 said:


> Hi thanks for the quick reply, it's from a boutique actually, i never like buying from a reseller, but the one who see the birkin is my mom, they'll let her buy the birkin if she spent around $5000. I know it's rare to be offered an birkin especially bicolor birkin like this. The color is blue ascent and denim fonts (they said its new), it's a mix between leather and canvas. They didnt allow my mom to take picture so im not sure what kind of color is this. But i'll trust my mom judgement on the color. I was just wondering if $14.500 for a leather and canvas birkin is too expensive.
> Thanks




I wonder if it's a Ghillies Birkin. Can they at least tell you the color name so that you can Google it? I'd be hard pressed to spend $5000 (that I wasn't already planning to spend) plus the retail price of a Birkin sight unseen, unless it was a color combo that I knew I'd love. It's too much of a gamble, unless your mom would be willing to take it if you don't like it. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## csshopper

ck- glad to read there is still good reason to enjoy shopping at "Pottery Barn 2" the designation DD and I gave to it over the years. It's always fun to see what's new when the Sunday ad arrives in the paper. Your assessment has put some of the shine back on it.


----------



## globetrotter07

Mindi B said:


> Ah, I get it!  So you'll have to trust your mom's taste!    Whether it's "too expensive" will depend on how much you like it: Hermes pricing is Hermes pricing.  Hope you love it if your mom buys it!



I see. Thanks, Mindi &#128522;


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Ck, given your loyalty, and amazing outlook, You're going to be snatched up in no time.  Hang in there&#8230;.there's something very special out there waiting for you!


----------



## globetrotter07

ouija board said:


> I wonder if it's a Ghillies Birkin. Can they at least tell you the color name so that you can Google it? I'd be hard pressed to spend $5000 (that I wasn't already planning to spend) plus the retail price of a Birkin sight unseen, unless it was a color combo that I knew I'd love. It's too much of a gamble, unless your mom would be willing to take it if you don't like it. Good luck with your decision!



Hahahahaha it's in blue ascent and denim fonts colour with canvas so it's tricolor  they let my mom see it but i'm thousands of kilometers away from her and the SA won't let my mom take pictures


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here's my grocery cart for DD. Mind you I have loads of dried fruit at home too. I think I went a bit overboard. I'm going to make her a roast turkey sandwich on an artisan whole wheat/raisin/nut roll I have in the freezer. She'll love it.

Globetrotter, If the 5K is for things your Mom wants or needs and loves the bag--and the money's OK, then fine. But I still find it shocking for that SAs actually say this stuff.


----------



## chaneljewel

EB, this looks like a cart of groceries for me!  I love, love those tomatoes!  I eat them like candy!


----------



## ck21

csshopper said:


> ck- glad to read there is still good reason to enjoy shopping at "Pottery Barn 2" the designation DD and I gave to it over the years. It's always fun to see what's new when the Sunday ad arrives in the paper. Your assessment has put some of the shine back on it.



This weekend is Lily Pulitzer!


----------



## etoupebirkin

chaneljewel said:


> EB, this looks like a cart of groceries for me!  I love, love those tomatoes!  I eat them like candy!



I eat them like candy, too. To me, grapes are a perfect snack, too. 

I'm waiting for DH to pick up DD at the train station...


----------



## ck21

Cavalier Girl said:


> Ck, given your loyalty, and amazing outlook, You're going to be snatched up in no time.  Hang in there.there's something very special out there waiting for you!


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> I eat them like candy, too. To me, grapes are a perfect snack, too.
> 
> I'm waiting for DH to pick up DD at the train station...



eb- that is a basket full of L-O-V-E, you are a great Mom!  

In the summer time we freeze grapes for snacks, especially like the green seedless ones.

chanel- I love cherry tomatoes too and may try growing some this summer. It would be so nice to go out in the yard and just pluck them off the plant. Last summer our local Farmers Market sold baskets of small yellow ones that were particularly sweet and flavorful.

Our unfortunately warm weather has resulted in an abundance of early strawberries and dinner tonight was a bowl of them piled high with some fresh whipped cream.  DH put his in crepes he made. Felt decadent.


----------



## ck21

csshopper said:


> eb- that is a basket full of L-O-V-E, you are a great Mom!
> 
> In the summer time we freeze grapes for snacks, especially like the green seedless ones.
> 
> chanel- I love cherry tomatoes too and may try growing some this summer. It would be so nice to go out in the yard and just pluck them off the plant. Last summer our local Farmers Market sold baskets of small yellow ones that were particularly sweet and flavorful.
> 
> Our unfortunately warm weather has resulted in an abundance of early strawberries and dinner tonight was a bowl of them piled high with some fresh whipped cream.  DH put his in crepes he made. Felt decadent.



Sounds dreamy!!


----------



## Millicat

ouija board said:


> I wonder if it's a Ghillies Birkin. Can they at least tell you the color name so that you can Google it? I'd be hard pressed to spend $5000 (that I wasn't already planning to spend) plus the retail price of a Birkin sight unseen, unless it was a color combo that I knew I'd love. It's too much of a gamble, unless your mom would be willing to take it if you don't like it. Good luck with your decision!



That was my instant reaction too, Ouja !


----------



## etoupebirkin

DD is off to the MCATS....


----------



## ck21

Good luck to EB's DD!!


----------



## India

ck, you're an even more amazing woman than I already knew you were!  You will be a gem for some business!  Yes, saw the ads for the Lilly Pulitzer - sure my local store will be mobbed!

I could eat for a week from that basket of food!  eb, you really have that "jewish mother" thing down pat!  Ha!  Fingers crossed for DD.

Had a great day yesterday.  After rehab, I went to U of L to hear ldm's father's lecture, given in conjunction with his Grawemeyer award.  He's fabulous, too!  Very interesting research he's done on memory and a great presentation.  I was pleasantly surprised to see the small lecture hall totally filled, mainly with students (think most were grad students).  I got to sit with ldm and her family and meet them, too.  Her dad brought along his secretary/assistant of 40 yrs as well, and I discovered that she grew up in a tiny town (200 people!) a few miles from the small town in SW Missouri where my father grew up.  Small world!

After the lecture, there was a small reception and then ldm and I had to day our goodbyes.  We SO enjoyed getting together!  What a treat for this old lady!  She's an amazing woman, so attractive and vibrant, creative and talented without an ounce of conceit.  She's our Chat gem!

Now back to reality and a haircut and color and a trip to the grocery store.  I've made dinner the past two nights on the "doggy bags" we took from our Tues night dinner, and yes, they were still fabulous, even lightly reheated!  I could get used to eating like that!

ldm is going to post a picture Mr ldm took of us yesterday afternoon.  Happy Day!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I've been on pins and needles all day. But I'm going to leave work in an hour or so to pick her up. The question is where we'll go afterwords--a bar, the nail salon or shopping.


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> I've been on pins and needles all day. But I'm going to leave work in an hour or so to pick her up. The question is where we'll go afterwords--a bar, the nail salon or shopping.



Now that the first agonizing step is over, how long does it usually take to receive the results?I vote: nail salon, shopping, bar.


----------



## etoupebirkin

csshopper said:


> Now that the first agonizing step is over, how long does it usually take to receive the results?I vote: nail salon, shopping, bar.




I'm at the testing center waiting for DD. we'll see what she wants to do. There's the Caps game tonight too. They've got to win tonight. Wednesday night was just painful.


----------



## nycmom

Yikes I am so sorry I've been MIA. I try to keep up reading on my phone and iPad but can't seem to post unless I'm at an actual old fashioned (ha!) computer which mostly happens at work these days. Anyway I am hoping its better late than never?

biscuitas always xoxox

cavalier girlthank you so much for sharing those beautiful photos! 

creaturei am so very sorry for your loss.

chaneljewel & luliluthinking about you and sending healing vibes! 

ck21you are so gracious and lovely and clearly incredibly smart and talented, whatever and whoever is "next" will be very lucky indeed!  (Oh and that Easter bunny photoI have no words for the cuteness)! 

csshopperI love frozen grapes, too, all colors, green, red and purple! 

etoupebirkingood luck to DD!!! 

globetrotterI am sorry i can't offer any advice but good luck with your decision! 

india & LDMhow wonderful that you got to meet! What a special visit and I cannot wait to see photos! 

& LDMoh my goodnessthose flowers, those crafts, those eyesall simply gorgeous! 

millicatyour garden sounds so lovely! 

mindiremember me? You so kindly asked about my daughters play a few weeks ago! I am sorry to disappoint but I don't believe you will be seeing her on Americas Got Talent anytime soon, she has wonderful stage presence, just a beautiful radiating smile, but sadly cannot sing at all lol! And I am so sorry about your family challenges right now, I too am an OC and have an, um, complicated relationship with my father and stepmother. I will be thinking about you and am always a pm away if you ever want to vent. 

ouja boardI hope the sandals fit, I am just so happy it is sandal weather again! and I LOVE NM popovers! 

tesicongrats on getting through your presentation, and your DDs graduation! I am so glad you had a good visit and those projects are very impressive! 

vintage leatherwow he sounds gorgeous, and talented too, yes i think you may be in trouble during those teen years!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you so much for your support, nycmom.  Gosh, lots of OCs here on Chat!  And hey, singing isn't everything.  Not every play is a musical!  
Tough times here.  Won't go into lengthy details.  I am just trying to find the best way to be true to myself, help my mom, and not be hurtful to anyone.  A bit of a tightrope.
EB, I say bar, shopping, bar.    Oh, and Go, Caps!


----------



## nycmom

Oh good luck with the tightrope, I am so sorry and am sending balancing vibes!


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks!  I think there might be crocodiles down below.


----------



## India

Mindi, you have the rest of your life to be true to yourself; you have a limited time to make peace with your father and make life easier for your mother.  

Trust me, I KNOW it's hard!  I had very difficult, sometimes controlling parents who often were so over any reasonable borders it was ridiculous.  But I have no regrets about in the end, letting them think they "won", which due to the distance of our homes they had no way of knowing that they hadn't truly.

I found ways of apologizing for how they felt rather than what I had done - you know the drill - play Henry Kissinger dealing with a bunch of foreign nut cases.  

You can do this and in the end, you won't regret it.  I know how it feels - it feels like allowing them to swallow you whole and take over who you are, but they can't really do that.

Keeping a relationship open with your father and not having your mother feel caught in the middle is really the only way out of this.  Ten years from now, none of this will matter in the greater scheme of things.

Some parents (just like some children!) just plain aren't easy and are serious high maintenance.  Good luck!


----------



## India

Mindi, I probably should have not butt in on this family situation.  My only excuse is that right before I wrote, I had just heard that the 37 yr old son of our newly retired rector died Thurs of colon cancer, having battled it for 6 years.  I'm just sick for his 3 brothers and their wives, but most of all for his parents.  His father was wonderful to my DH when he was dying.  Losing a child is the worst possible thing that can happen to any parent.  

I wrote it while reflecting on how we can so easily lose a loved one with no "do-over".  Please forgive me for butting into your private family business.


----------



## Mindi B

i do take your points, India.  My mom will certainly never be led to believe by me that it's me or my dad, that I can promise.  And communication with my dad is open on my end, but it takes two to communicate, and at the moment he is unwilling, so all I can do is remain available--which I will.  As a psychologist, though, I do disagree that a parent can't "swallow you whole."  I am not saying this with reference to my own situation, but professionally I can state with certainty that there are people so toxic that they can indeed overwhelm and destroy others.  You are fortunate that you had enough self-esteem to avoid such an experience--that you could bend without breaking.  This is, sadly, not an option for everyone.

ETA:  No need to apologize, India.  While no one can ever know with certainty what another's family of origin is really all about, I am, happily,  in a place where I can handle hearing various points of view.  And, hey, I put the situation out there, so you were merely responding to something I broached myself.  It is never a bad idea to consider that we have to live with our actions, and sometimes there are no second chances.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, this such a tough position for you to be in. It's a bit disorienting to experience situations with one's parents that you'd think would only happen with friends or coworkers. I hope that things get sorted out with your dad, but until then, sending you balancing vibes and a crash helmet just in case! 

DD's Beatrix Potter tea party is over finally, no breakage of fragile porcelain, not even a drop of tea spilled! But a lot of sugar cubes consumed. Amazing how kids suddenly develop a taste for hot tea when it becomes a vehicle for sugar cubes. 

EB, congrats to DD for finishing the MCAT!! Whatever she wants tonight, she deserves. That's a doozie of a test.


----------



## chaneljewel

EB, how did testing go?  Fingers crossed!

Mindi, will continue to send good thoughts your way...do take care.  Family issues can be exhausting.

OB, the tea sounds fun!  I still love sugar cubes!!  In fact, I have a box in my pantry that I indulge in every now and then.  I remember how much I loved them as a child and just have them for "comfort"...silly me, huh?!


----------



## tesi

I could use some chat vibes for peace and solace as we help my half brother on his final journey tomorrow.  Spent all night holding his hand and he opened his eyes to look at his son and me once but he is gone.  His daughter arrived tonight and tomorrow morning we begin the process.  He was like a second dad to me.  
My niece and nephew will have lost both parents in just over a year.  So sad for them.  
My love to all.  every day here is a gift.... And you are all gifts to me in some little way.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Tesi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

EB - Mimosas at the nail salon, champagne at the stores, and beer at the Caps game. 
Unless she needs to hit the Macallans, a bar is redundant.  Unless it's a pub. I love pub grub and darts.

(No, I am not a lush.)


----------



## Millicat

Happy weekend friends   
I hope you all enjoy it as best you can, lovelies 
It'll be a quiet one here, i'm busier and busier with work so these days i'm trying to make time for 'restful periods' and not just hurtle from sleep-to-work-to-sleep ....... if you get my drift !
Millie and Maddie say *miaow* to all furbabies


----------



## csshopper

Millicat, beautiful girls!

Love and support to your family Tesi. You are in my thoughts.

Eb- GO CAPS......maybe an omen for MCAT "victory" too? Which bag brought good luck tonight?


----------



## nycmom

Oh Tesi...I am so sorry, I will be thinking of you and your family.

Millicat thank you for sharing the photo, one of our cats is all black too!


----------



## Mindi B

tesi, I am so sorry.  I am glad you and his son were there with him.  The last thing he saw was loving family surrounding him, and that truly is a wonderful thing.  My sympathy and love to you and your family.


----------



## Mindi B

Millicat, your kitties look so content.  That black and white girl (Maddie?) is just a big puddle of kitty cuddliness! 

VL, I think your activities-drinks pairings were perfection.  And, no, I am not a lush either.  Well. . . no.  No, I'm not.


----------



## Mindi B

chanel, there is not one thing wrong with a box of comfort cubes.  Not. One. Thing.  I keep the makings for s'mores on hand at all times, just in case.  One never knows when a campfire will break out.  Or not, but, you know, s'mores.
OB, happy to hear the tea party was a success!  I admit, I love my coffee, but if I'm honest it is largely a conduit for cream and sugar.  And I take my tea with milk and sugar.  So I would have fit right in among the wee ones!


----------



## MadMadCat

tesi said:


> I could use some chat vibes for peace and solace as we help my half brother on his final journey tomorrow.  Spent all night holding his hand and he opened his eyes to look at his son and me once but he is gone.  His daughter arrived tonight and tomorrow morning we begin the process.  He was like a second dad to me.
> My niece and nephew will have lost both parents in just over a year.  So sad for them.
> My love to all.  every day here is a gift.... And you are all gifts to me in some little way.



Tesi, i am sure he knows he was surrounded by people who loved him and that love will last forever. His memory will be a long lasting light in your lives.
Hugs.


----------



## ouija board

Tesi, you and your family are in my thoughts. He will rest peacefully knowing he is surrounded by his loved ones. 

Millicat, Millie and Maddie are too cute! Hope you're having a nice weekend!

Mindi, you would've fit right in yesterday! Lots of macarons (yes, we had French sweets at an English tea party..I'm sure that violates protocol, but they were pretty!). Lots of sugar cubes used up but not necessarily consumed. When we were washing up, all of the kids' cups had a mound of sugar in the bottom. 

Chanel, I've never indulged in buying sugar cubes, but now that I have two boxes left over, I think I'll be taking sugar cubes in my coffee for a long time! It just feels a bit more special than a packet of sugar. 

VL, I love pub grub too. Your drinks plan sounds like my kind of day! Who needs a bar to get a bit tipsy..nice shops do it for you, plus you get to try on pretty stuff!

Here's a picture of DD in her fancy get up yesterday


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, OB, lil' OB looks DARLING, and so incredibly grown-up since the last picture I've seen of her.  What a doll!  I'll bet seeing all the children in their tea-time finery was a blast.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Oh, OB, lil' OB looks DARLING, and so incredibly grown-up since the last picture I've seen of her.  What a doll!  I'll bet seeing all the children in their tea-time finery was a blast.




Thanks, Mindi! She has grown up so much *sob* I would give anything to just freeze time and keep her this little!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> Thank you so much for your support, nycmom.  Gosh, lots of OCs here on Chat!  And hey, singing isn't everything.  Not every play is a musical!
> Tough times here.  Won't go into lengthy details.  I am just trying to find the best way to be true to myself, help my mom, and not be hurtful to anyone.  A bit of a tightrope.
> EB, I say bar, shopping, bar.    Oh, and Go, Caps!



Mindi, Good luck with your parents. 
When my Mom was alive, we had lots of issues. Unfortunately, they were never resolved due to my Mom's illness. She was bi-polar and had Alzheimers. But over time I've come to deal with it as best as possible. i know you are dealing with your situation with sensitivity and kindness. In the end, you can't control other people and how they feel. BUT, you can control how you deal with and process the situation.

DD, came out of the exam a little shell shocked. She did not sleep well in the two nights prior to the game. She thinks she did OK. But was guarded. Though she never goes out of exams saying she aced them. We went to the nail salon first and got mani-pedis. We then went to the Caps game and met DH and DS--family hockey night. It was one the most exciting sporting events I've seen in my life. The noise level at the stadium reached 112.1 decibels. My ear drums were ringing. And the Caps won in thrilling fashion.

I let her sleep in this morning. Later, I'm going to take her shopping.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Millicat said:


> Happy weekend friends
> I hope you all enjoy it as best you can, lovelies
> It'll be a quiet one here, i'm busier and busier with work so these days i'm trying to make time for 'restful periods' and not just hurtle from sleep-to-work-to-sleep ....... if you get my drift !
> Millie and Maddie say *miaow* to all furbabies



Rocket and Rosie say *miaow* back. I've been brushing R&R daily, and I'm always shocked at how much hair is in the brush. I take them into the bathroom to brush themin a controlled, easy clean environment. Better there then all over the house.


----------



## etoupebirkin

tesi said:


> I could use some chat vibes for peace and solace as we help my half brother on his final journey tomorrow.  Spent all night holding his hand and he opened his eyes to look at his son and me once but he is gone.  His daughter arrived tonight and tomorrow morning we begin the process.  He was like a second dad to me.
> My niece and nephew will have lost both parents in just over a year.  So sad for them.
> My love to all.  every day here is a gift.... And you are all gifts to me in some little way.



Tesi,


----------



## etoupebirkin

India said:


> ck, you're an even more amazing woman than I already knew you were!  You will be a gem for some business!  Yes, saw the ads for the Lilly Pulitzer - sure my local store will be mobbed!
> 
> *I could eat for a week from that basket of food!  eb, you really have that "jewish mother" thing down pat!  Ha!  Fingers crossed for DD.
> *
> Had a great day yesterday.  After rehab, I went to U of L to hear ldm's father's lecture, given in conjunction with his Grawemeyer award.  He's fabulous, too!  Very interesting research he's done on memory and a great presentation.  I was pleasantly surprised to see the small lecture hall totally filled, mainly with students (think most were grad students).  I got to sit with ldm and her family and meet them, too.  Her dad brought along his secretary/assistant of 40 yrs as well, and I discovered that she grew up in a tiny town (200 people!) a few miles from the small town in SW Missouri where my father grew up.  Small world!
> 
> After the lecture, there was a small reception and then ldm and I had to day our goodbyes.  We SO enjoyed getting together!  What a treat for this old lady!  She's an amazing woman, so attractive and vibrant, creative and talented without an ounce of conceit.  She's our Chat gem!
> 
> Now back to reality and a haircut and color and a trip to the grocery store.  I've made dinner the past two nights on the "doggy bags" we took from our Tues night dinner, and yes, they were still fabulous, even lightly reheated!  I could get used to eating like that!
> 
> ldm is going to post a picture Mr ldm took of us yesterday afternoon.  Happy Day!



India, it actually was a good thing that I took care of this. She did not have to worry about it. She was not hungry for dinner either. With all I gave her--no wonder.

BTW, I have that same view of LDM, a Chat gem!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

csshopper said:


> Millicat, beautiful girls!
> 
> Love and support to your family Tesi. You are in my thoughts.
> 
> Eb- GO CAPS......*maybe an omen for MCAT "victory" too?* Which bag brought good luck tonight?



I brought the lucky Halzan. The bag got it's MOJO back!!! Your words to G*d's ear on the MCATS.


----------



## etoupebirkin

ouija board said:


> Tesi, you and your family are in my thoughts. He will rest peacefully knowing he is surrounded by his loved ones.
> 
> Millicat, Millie and Maddie are too cute! Hope you're having a nice weekend!
> 
> Mindi, you would've fit right in yesterday! Lots of macarons (yes, we had French sweets at an English tea party..I'm sure that violates protocol, but they were pretty!). Lots of sugar cubes used up but not necessarily consumed. When we were washing up, all of the kids' cups had a mound of sugar in the bottom.
> 
> Chanel, I've never indulged in buying sugar cubes, but now that I have two boxes left over, I think I'll be taking sugar cubes in my coffee for a long time! It just feels a bit more special than a packet of sugar.
> 
> VL, I love pub grub too. Your drinks plan sounds like my kind of day! Who needs a bar to get a bit tipsy..nice shops do it for you, plus you get to try on pretty stuff!
> 
> Here's a picture of DD in her fancy get up yesterday
> View attachment 2966222



LiOB is just so beautiful!!! I bet the Tea Party was fun!!! When I think of sugar cubes, I think horses.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Vintage Leather said:


> Tesi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *EB - Mimosas at the nail salon, champagne at the stores, and beer at the Caps game.
> Unless she needs to hit the Macallans, a bar is redundant.  Unless it's a pub. I love pub grub and darts.
> 
> *(No, I am not a lush.)



That sounds good to me. But alas, I did have to do some driving. Though DH, DS and I had a shot of tequila at the start of the game. It's kind of a tradition. DD did not do one as she does not like shots and she would have dozed off at the game.


----------



## India

tesi, I'm so very sorry for your loss.  This is huge for your family and for their children.  I'm so glad he had family with him in his last hours.  I'm sure it made a difference to him, and I know it did to you.

ob, Little OB is adorable!!!  Such a pretty little girl and such style and ATTITUDE!  Not that that is always easy to live with, but it will serve her well in life.  I so miss the days when little girls and boys got all dressed up for birthday parties.  They all looked SO adorable!  

Mindi, of course you are right - truly toxic people can destroy lives totally.  And I'm sure your parents don't fall into that category.

I have a bit of family drama of my own going on right now.  My mother was one of 6 children, 3 boys and 3 girls.  Two sons never had children and the children of the eldest are long dead.  My mother and her two sisters fought like cats in a bag, first as children and later as adults.  Her two sisters were frequently not on speaking terms with one another - my mother never was that way, but keeping a balance between these two "rotten little girls" was a challenge.  My one aunt had two daughters.  I was very close to this aunt - she was my savior  when we went to visit in AR.  Her youngest daughter was my closest cousin - I think we're about 5 1/2 years apart.  The older daughter was 9 yrs older so I looked at her from a distance.  I never was that comfortable around my other aunt.  She had become a different religion - one that was almost cult-like - and that caused a distance between her and the rest of the family.  She had an only daughter who was 10 yrs older - very glamorous to look at from afar.

After we were grown and our grandmother died (grandfather had died many years before), and our own parents got older, we saw each other less.  It was really only after all of our mothers had died that we became close again.  Two of us were widows, one divorced for many, many years.  As an OC, I enjoyed this - they're as close to sisters as I'm ever going to get.  

Over the years, I realized that I had little in common with one cousin - she was none too bright and lived in her own fantasy world.  I would call her every 6-8 weeks just to keep in touch, but felt little closeness.  She died a little over a year ago.  I had planned to go to her funeral in AR, but when her son called me and told me that they were only going to have "family" to a dinner after the funeral, I thought, to heck with that!  What was I?  Chopped liver?  My other cousin who lived locally was uninvited, too.  

The cousin closest to me in age and I  have just lived very different lives and have very different attitudes about things.  I still talk to her, but not that often.  Frankly, she's become a bit peculiar as she's gotten older (I think she's 77).  

But the cousin who is 10 yrs older and I have become very close over the past 8 years.  She calls often as do I.  I loved seeing her when we went to AR two years ago.  A couple of months ago, I called and she was sick - had the flu.  I asked her if she'd had a flu shot and she said she'd never had a vaccination in her life.  She had left the religion in which she was raised at age 20 so it seemed odd to me that she wouldn't get a flu shot at age 81.  I said she really should get one next year, and a pneumonia shot as well.  She got mad at me and hung up.  

I didn't hear from her and after 4 weeks called her.  She was in a tizzy - having carpet taken up and replaced with laminate flooring due to an elderly dog who is untrained and was peeing everywhere.  She couldn't talk but did say she was to see the doctor in a week about whether her macular degeneration was controlled enough to have cataract surgery in one eye.

I started trying to reach her this week.  No answer.  I called at all hours.  No answer.  So today, I left a message that I was worried about her - was she okay.  She called back a few minutes later and said she no longer wanted to be friends with me over telling her to get a flu shot - we just weren't "on the same page" and she had been boiling about this now for 6 weeks.  I told her I was very sorry she felt this way, that I cared about her, but would respect her wishes and not call her again.  Can anyone say "deja vu"?  Our grandfather had a quick temper and our grandmother held grudges.  I think my cousin got both characteristics.  It's really a shame as we're both OC's and should be able to enjoy one another's company in our last years.  

Ah, the joys of family...


----------



## etoupebirkin

India, I must say I'm flummoxed. Ceasing long time relationships for advising a friend/relative to have a flu shot?!!! Really?!!! You were only concerned about her health and well-being. Some people can't see the forest through the trees. I'm sorry you were hurt.

What's next, ending friendships because I drink (proverbially  ) Bud Lite and you drink Miller Lite? It's just that silly.

Sometimes, I just don't understand people.


----------



## India

Strong family history coming through, I think!  It was childish for our mothers to squabble the way they did and I have NO intention of repeating that history!  

I know that this is all about other things, not me and the flu shot.  She has 4 children and has loaned huge amount of money to one over the years.  None has ever been repaid and she is now getting close to running out of money.  Her vision is failing, her 61 yr old daughter lives with her but wants to retire and move to another city to be closer to her own children and grandchildren.  She no longer drives at all at night and won't even drive to the next time 5 miles away - probably should not be driving at all.  And then there is the failed 2nd marriage and off and on relationship she's had with this man since their divorce (they were high school sweethearts).  There IS a pattern here so I can more easily not let it be too personal a rejection for me!

So, when all those things come together, it's far easier to get VERY angry with me and full of righteous indignation than to deal with any of those problems.  I know that, but I will miss her company -she's the only link I have to my own childhood and family, and that's too bad.


----------



## Mindi B

Just spoke with my Dad on the phone.    That was nice.
India, your assessment of your cousin is probably right, but it still hurts when people behave in these odd, hostile ways.  Hugs to you.  If you hang in there, who knows, she may get over her snit (as those other events in her life calm down) and be ready to resume a friendship.  I hope so.
First genuinely NICE day we've really had here.  Mild, dry, not windy.
Cocktail time for Mindi.


----------



## India

SO glad you and your dad spoke!  

I'm not a close doors person.  If I ever hear from her again, I'll resume our friendship.  I will give her space and not call her, not because I'm in a snit but just to avoid an argument which would make matters worse.  That's how my own mother dealt with hers.


----------



## csshopper

ob- Lil'ob is adorable. Perfect dress and accessories, love the flowered hat. The stance reminds me, in a most positive way, of a drawing in one of the _Eloise_ books. This girl knows her mind. Thanks for sharing and sparking some pleasant memories.

eb- keep the Hazan handy! Read about the game, it sounded exciting to say the least. We are hockey fans, even though there are no NHL teams near by. DGS, who graduates from college this spring, has played hockey since he was 6 and just finished up his college career. Not a pro prospect, but a skater who loves the game and will play in local leagues wherever he ends up.

Mindi- one conversation at a time. As you said it takes two, vibes that things smooth out. During the time my father chose to cut himself out of our lives, his handling of my phone calls home (in the days before Caller ID) was to answer, hear my voice and either (a) hang up on me if my mother wasn't home or (b) put the phone down and go to find her if she was. Both of these followed my cheerful greeting of "Hi, Dad, How are you?" when I heard his voice. It took a long time until he came out of his deep freeze, but it did happen. 

India-as Clare Booth Luce is quoted as saying, "Let no good deed go unpunished." Your cousin's refusal to accept your comment in the loving way it was meant is sad. 

VL- the Mimosas sounded good and love the Pub & Grub especially in England and Ireland. 

tesi-


----------



## biscuit1

tesi said:


> I could use some chat vibes for peace and solace as we help my half brother on his final journey tomorrow.  Spent all night holding his hand and he opened his eyes to look at his son and me once but he is gone.  His daughter arrived tonight and tomorrow morning we begin the process.  He was like a second dad to me.
> My niece and nephew will have lost both parents in just over a year.  So sad for them.
> My love to all.  every day here is a gift.... And you are all gifts to me in some little way.



Tesi - sterkte .


----------



## ck21

Tesi-many vibes to you and your family.


----------



## chaneljewel

Test, prayers for you and your family...

OB, adorable.  Love the dress!

India, so sorry for the turmoil...especially when the advice was such good advice!   

Mindi, agree that one phone call at a time is worth it all!


----------



## csshopper

chanel-forgot to ask in an earlier post: how is your wrist?  Hope the pain is easing!

I remember you also took India's advice and ordered some Bissinger's orange slices. I am on their email list and oh, my the temptations that keep coming to the InBox. Can't bring myself to unsubscribe.  The other day is was an ad for luscious looking chocolate dipped apricots.


----------



## ck21

OB--so sweet!!  I remember when she was so little, but trying to wear your shoes!!


----------



## ck21

Hot cars, sleeping soundly...


----------



## ouija board

EB, India, Chanel, Ck, Csshopper, thank you for the sweet words about DD! She has really grown up into quite the young lady, though, like India said, lots of attitude! Csshopper, you are completely right, this girl knows her mind. She does still like to try on my shoes, but now her focus is on my jewelry. Got to keep the bling out of her reach, seeing as how she loses most of the cheap plastic jewelry that she wears out of the house. 

Ck, such a peaceful picture! Hope you are having a nice weekend!

Mindi, I'm so glad you got to talk to your Dad! 

Csshopper, thank you for reminding me of the Bissinger's orange slices! I was thinking the other day that there was some thing yummy that I'd heard about on Chat that I needed to order, but couldn't remember what it was! So I ordered some chocolates instead. Oh well, there's no reason not to have both chocolates AND chocolate covered orange slices.


----------



## Millicat

csshopper said:


> Millicat, beautiful girls!
> 
> Love and support to your family Tesi. You are in my thoughts.
> 
> Eb- GO CAPS......maybe an omen for MCAT "victory" too? Which bag brought good luck tonight?





nycmom said:


> Oh Tesi...I am so sorry, I will be thinking of you and your family.
> 
> Millicat thank you for sharing the photo, one of our cats is all black too!





Mindi B said:


> Millicat, your kitties look so content.  That black and white girl (Maddie?) is just a big puddle of kitty cuddliness!
> 
> VL, I think your activities-drinks pairings were perfection.  And, no, I am not a lush either.  Well. . . no.  No, I'm not.





ouija board said:


> Tesi, you and your family are in my thoughts. He will rest peacefully knowing he is surrounded by his loved ones.
> 
> Millicat, Millie and Maddie are too cute! Hope you're having a nice weekend!
> 
> Mindi, you would've fit right in yesterday! Lots of macarons (yes, we had French sweets at an English tea party..I'm sure that violates protocol, but they were pretty!). Lots of sugar cubes used up but not necessarily consumed. When we were washing up, all of the kids' cups had a mound of sugar in the bottom.
> 
> Chanel, I've never indulged in buying sugar cubes, but now that I have two boxes left over, I think I'll be taking sugar cubes in my coffee for a long time! It just feels a bit more special than a packet of sugar.
> 
> VL, I love pub grub too. Your drinks plan sounds like my kind of day! Who needs a bar to get a bit tipsy..nice shops do it for you, plus you get to try on pretty stuff!
> 
> Here's a picture of DD in her fancy get up yesterday
> View attachment 2966222





etoupebirkin said:


> Rocket and Rosie say *miaow* back. I've been brushing R&R daily, and I'm always shocked at how much hair is in the brush. I take them into the bathroom to brush themin a controlled, easy clean environment. Better there then all over the house.



CSShopper, thank you 
NYCmom, thank you, black cats have the softest fur, don't they ?
Mindi, you are so, so, so right, she's the sweetest natured, plumptious cat, she constantly eats Millies food so I really struggle to keep Millies weight up, and Maddies down, finding new places to feed Millie is challenging but I think I've cracked it now, can't tell you where her dining table is or you'll bust a gut laughing.
(With cats being grazers I have to keep food available for Mills, incase you're wondering why this is such a big deal ..... well, and because I live alon and can be the perfect wacky ol' cat lady !!!).
Ouija, thank you, yes, a gorgeous weekend, thanks, the weather is hot (yes, honestly, 20 degrees celsius yesterday) so i'm happy !!!
Etoupe, ear rubs to Rocket and Rosie !!!
I comb Maddie outside now, long since learnt to do it indoors is to redecorate everywhere in white fur !
I use a mans comb and this will remove the soft undercoat aswell as the looser, outer coat, depending how you do it ...... honestly, the science involved in cat owning ....... !!!!


----------



## Millicat

ouija board said:


> Tesi, you and your family are in my thoughts. He will rest peacefully knowing he is surrounded by his loved ones.
> 
> Millicat, Millie and Maddie are too cute! Hope you're having a nice weekend!
> 
> Mindi, you would've fit right in yesterday! Lots of macarons (yes, we had French sweets at an English tea party..I'm sure that violates protocol, but they were pretty!). Lots of sugar cubes used up but not necessarily consumed. When we were washing up, all of the kids' cups had a mound of sugar in the bottom.
> 
> Chanel, I've never indulged in buying sugar cubes, but now that I have two boxes left over, I think I'll be taking sugar cubes in my coffee for a long time! It just feels a bit more special than a packet of sugar.
> 
> VL, I love pub grub too. Your drinks plan sounds like my kind of day! Who needs a bar to get a bit tipsy..nice shops do it for you, plus you get to try on pretty stuff!
> 
> Here's a picture of DD in her fancy get up yesterday
> View attachment 2966222



Golly, isn't she the young lady ! She's very sweet, Ouija


----------



## Millicat

ck21 said:


> Hot cars, sleeping soundly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967116



Sweet


----------



## etoupebirkin

India said:


> Strong family history coming through, I think!  It was childish for our mothers to squabble the way they did and I have NO intention of repeating that history!
> 
> I know that this is all about other things, not me and the flu shot.  She has 4 children and has loaned huge amount of money to one over the years.  None has ever been repaid and she is now getting close to running out of money.  Her vision is failing, her 61 yr old daughter lives with her but wants to retire and move to another city to be closer to her own children and grandchildren.  She no longer drives at all at night and won't even drive to the next time 5 miles away - probably should not be driving at all.  And then there is the failed 2nd marriage and off and on relationship she's had with this man since their divorce (they were high school sweethearts).  There IS a pattern here so I can more easily not let it be too personal a rejection for me!
> 
> So, when all those things come together, it's far easier to get VERY angry with me and full of righteous indignation than to deal with any of those problems.  I know that, but I will miss her company -she's the only link I have to my own childhood and family, and that's too bad.



I know what you say is true, but it's still foolish to throw away friendships and supporters when you are in need. It leaves her more alone to deal with her troubles. But you do have a good outlook on the situation.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> Just spoke with my Dad on the phone.    That was nice.
> India, your assessment of your cousin is probably right, but it still hurts when people behave in these odd, hostile ways.  Hugs to you.  If you hang in there, who knows, she may get over her snit (as those other events in her life calm down) and be ready to resume a friendship.  I hope so.
> First genuinely NICE day we've really had here.  Mild, dry, not windy.
> Cocktail time for Mindi.


Glad you and your Dad spoke, too. Was nice in DC too. Took DD shopping and out to lunch. It was a fun day.

DH and I watched the Rangers / Penguins hockey game. It was weird to root for the Penguins. (Penguins and Caps have a rivalry.) Because if the Penguins knock out the Rangers, the Caps have a much better shot at winning the Stanley Cup.


----------



## ck21

Conquered Lilly Pulitzer!! 3 scarves and 2 flowy tunics.  Cute things that I think I'll actually wear!  Would have bought more were I still an employee, but I am thrilled with my items.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Hi!!!!!
I have tons of catching up but just wanted to pi in quickly to say hi, send vibes to all who need them and smooches to all!

Our week in Kentucky was beyond amazing, highlighted by a wonderful time with India!
I can't thank her enough for taking the time to be with us. More about the adventure later. I am including a cute pic of us that DH took. She looked tres chic both days!! I look like a weary traveler.

While we were away DH's dad had a serious fall and is in the hospital so we are about to go see him now. He broke his nose and hurt his back . At 92 we worry tremendously for his recovery.

60 Minutes should be great tonight, just an FYI.

I pulled DH out of bed to go to Target this morning. I had mixed feelings because of sweet CK. However DD had her eye on a dress so I knew CK would understand. One lady stole some items from my cart! It was madness! Bought the dress and a few other items. Cute, fun and perfect for where we live.

Can't wait to catch up, I have dearly missed you all these past two weeks of craziness.


----------



## ck21

Wonderful picture!!

LDM- I totally understand and support your morning shopping trip.  I was in line this morning to make sure I didn't miss out!  

Can't wait to watch 60 minutes!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> Wonderful picture!!
> 
> LDM- I totally understand and support your morning shopping trip.  I was in line this morning to make sure I didn't miss out!
> 
> Can't wait to watch 60 minutes!!



XOXO To you CK!


----------



## chaneljewel

Great picture LDM!   I wish we could all meet!  I went to Target after early church but it was sold out.  I did mange two scarves which I like but no clothes):   It was a mad house the employees said and was sold out by 8:15 or so!   What madness!


----------



## csshopper

ldm- Welcome back from your fabulous visit. Great picture!

Healing vibes and hugs for your DH's family. Falls are scary at any age, especially so for the elderly. 

:bulb:   Always watch _60 Minutes_, but until recently had not made the connection from Chat to one of the esteemed guests. I remember prior appearances because of the interesting subject matter and also thinking he seemed like a really nice man. Leslie Stahl seems to  enjoy talking with him.


----------



## csshopper

ck- such an endearing picture of Collin. Looked at your avatar and the picture and reflected on how fast children seem to grow. 

Lily Pulitzer madness for sure. YIKES. I thought about trying another local store but figured by the time I pulled into the parking lot it would be too late there as well. My fault, knew I should have gotten there early.


----------



## ouija board

Totally forgot about Lilly Pulitzer at Target this morning! The good thing is, we rarely sell out of collaborations as quickly as other cities, so fingers crossed there are still a few items left tomorrow. 

LDM, you and India look fantastic! I'm so glad you had a nice trip. Sorry to hear about DH's dad. Back injuries at any age are tough to recover from. At his age, very worrisome to say the least.


----------



## Mindi B

LDM, never a dull moment for you, unfortunately.  I am so sorry about your FIL.  I hope he will recover well.  This is such a worry; both of my parents can be unsteady on their feet and I fear them falling.
No Lilly Pulitzer for me.  It doesn't suit me--too feminine.  Seriously.  But it is pretty--love the color palette.   Those who scored, will you post pics?  Would love to see some of the pieces!  The stories coming out of Target stores were crazy.  It sounded like the Missoni frenzy all over again!  Scary.


----------



## ck21

LDM--Cool story and loved seeing your father on TV!  That guy was amazing and so unusual!

Mindi-My Lilly Pulitzer experience wasn't nearly as bad as what I had heard.  True everything was gone in minutes and people had cart fulls, but there were only maybe 20 people in line at my store.  I went straight for the scarves, then got the 2 shirts and I was out.  Much unlike Missoni where I admit to first buying tons of stuff online (after setting my alarm to go off once an hour to check the site) then waiting at the store for the things I forgot to get online.  

I still have paperwork to complete related to my former job.  Dreading it.  Avoiding it.  The deadline is approaching.


----------



## Millicat

Morning 
I heard about the Lilly Pulitzer thing on IG, some people were buying up tons, didn't realise a lot gets sold on Ebay though.
LDM, India ...... that is a beautiful picture of you, I love it          
So nice to be able to meet up with friends like that 

I'm back to work for a rest today 
I've done a lot in the garden this weekend and my bones and muscles are crying out this morning ..... why wasn't there ever a 3rd day to weekends, such a silly idea making it just 2 

Enjoy the day ladies


----------



## nycmom

Thank you very much for sharing the photos...OB & CK your children are SO sweet and of course I love seeing India & LDM!!!

Mindi I am glad there was a "thaw" moment.

LDM many vibes for your FIL.

Tesi thinking about you...


----------



## ouija board

Millicat, hope you are having a restful work day! I think that's how DH feels after a weekend home with DD. He can't wait to go back to work for a bit of rest!

No luck with my half hearted Lilly Pulitzer search. I hit two stores that were on my way home, and all they had were a few dresses and a couple of home items. I got the white and gold appetizer plates to go in my bag of random things for times when I need a last minute gift. Glad I did not stand in line yesterday..sounds like it was madness!

Nycmom, thank you! How are you doing?


----------



## ck21

Cold, rainy day makes for me a little mopey.  My mom spoiled me with a little shopping--black lace AGL flats at Nordstrom Rack!  . Hoping for a better day tomorrow!!


----------



## Mindi B

I agree that rainy days, especially in spring when I'm hungry for good weather, are mope-inducing, ck!  But retail therapy with your mom sounds like just the right medicine.  I am confined to bed with an episode of my beloved (not) vertigo.  DH is home--working full-out, but home--so if I get up only to fall down, I've got back-up.  I can walk if I'm careful, but not much more, and it is sooooo frustrating.  I've got STUFF to do, dang it!
Well, at least it isn't painful.  Could be worse.  Just annoying.


----------



## ck21

Feel better, Mindi!

I'm breaking my own rule today and I should know better.  It's almost 1pm and I'm still not dressed.  Not surprisingly, I'm feeling pretty discouraged...

Blah!!!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, sorry to hear about the vertigo attack. Glad to hear that you have back up lest you fall! And I'm sure the fur kids are right next to you for moral, if not physical, support.

Ck, you know, pajama days happen. Don't beat yourself up about it. Fingers still crossed for you!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Luckydogmom said:


> Hi!!!!!
> I have tons of catching up but just wanted to pi in quickly to say hi, send vibes to all who need them and smooches to all!
> 
> Our week in Kentucky was beyond amazing, highlighted by a wonderful time with India!
> I can't thank her enough for taking the time to be with us. More about the adventure later. I am including a cute pic of us that DH took. She looked tres chic both days!! I look like a weary traveler.
> 
> While we were away DH's dad had a serious fall and is in the hospital so we are about to go see him now. He broke his nose and hurt his back . At 92 we worry tremendously for his recovery.
> 
> 60 Minutes should be great tonight, just an FYI.
> 
> I pulled DH out of bed to go to Target this morning. I had mixed feelings because of sweet CK. However DD had her eye on a dress so I knew CK would understand. One lady stole some items from my cart! It was madness! Bought the dress and a few other items. Cute, fun and perfect for where we live.
> 
> Can't wait to catch up, I have dearly missed you all these past two weeks of craziness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967871



LDM, I hope your FIL is OK. My Dad is 92 too, and falls are a constant fear.

BTW, Love the pic with India!!! How fantastic is that!!!




Mindi B said:


> I agree that rainy days, especially in spring when I'm hungry for good weather, are mope-inducing, ck!  But retail therapy with your mom sounds like just the right medicine.  I am confined to bed with an episode of my beloved (not) vertigo.  DH is home--working full-out, but home--so if I get up only to fall down, I've got back-up.  I can walk if I'm careful, but not much more, and it is sooooo frustrating.  I've got STUFF to do, dang it!
> Well, at least it isn't painful.  Could be worse.  Just annoying.



Feel better Mindi!!! Hope it passes soon.




ck21 said:


> Wonderful picture!!
> 
> LDM- I totally understand and support your morning shopping trip.  I was in line this morning to make sure I didn't miss out!
> 
> Can't wait to watch 60 minutes!!



I'm glad you got some Lily!!! I kind of forgot about it, so I slept in and missed it. C'est la Vie.

Also, good luck with the work stuff. And I'm praying something works out for you soon.

I'm glad your Mom took you out for some retail therapy, too. It's good for you both.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Millicat said:


> Morning
> I heard about the Lilly Pulitzer thing on IG, some people were buying up tons, didn't realise a lot gets sold on Ebay though.
> LDM, India ...... that is a beautiful picture of you, I love it
> So nice to be able to meet up with friends like that :
> 
> I'm back to work for a rest today
> I've done a lot in the garden this weekend and my bones and muscles are crying out this morning ..... why wasn't there ever a 3rd day to weekends, such a silly idea making it just 2
> 
> Enjoy the day ladies





Millicat said:


> Morning
> I heard about the Lilly Pulitzer thing on IG, some people were buying up tons, didn't realise a lot gets sold on Ebay though.
> LDM, India ...... that is a beautiful picture of you, I love it
> So nice to be able to meet up with friends like that
> 
> I'm back to work for a rest today
> I've done a lot in the garden this weekend and my bones and muscles are crying out this morning ..... why wasn't there ever a 3rd day to weekends, such a silly idea making it just 2
> 
> Enjoy the day ladies



I'm with you on 3-day weekends. I have so much stuff to do around the house. I think I'm going to hire a neighborhood kid to help out.

Big waves to OB, nycmom and everyone else in Chat land. 

I'm off to the treadmill...


----------



## ouija board

Hi EB! Hope the Caps play well tonight! I'm a former Rangers fan (from the Mark Messier days), but I'm agnostic these days  I'll root for whoever you're rooting for!


----------



## csshopper

eb- your CAPS are doing it the heart stopping way, Congratulations on a big win!

Mindi- hope the ground under your feet has less spin to it tonight. Steadiness vibes to you.

LDM- thinking of you and family as you deal with your FIL's situation and all that's related to it. 

Tesi- thinking of you as well as your family begins to heal after the loss of your half brother.

NYC Mom, Biscuit, Luilu, Channel, India, CK, OB, Millicat, CG - wishing figurative and literal


----------



## ck21

ouija board said:


> Hi EB! Hope the Caps play well tonight! I'm a former Rangers fan (from the Mark Messier days), but I'm agnostic these days  I'll root for whoever you're rooting for!




Tomorrow you can root for my Wild!!


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> Tomorrow you can root for my Wild!!




You got it!


----------



## etoupebirkin

csshopper said:


> eb- your CAPS are doing it the heart stopping way, Congratulations on a big win!
> 
> Mindi- hope the ground under your feet has less spin to it tonight. Steadiness vibes to you.
> 
> LDM- thinking of you and family as you deal with your FIL's situation and all that's related to it.
> 
> Tesi- thinking of you as well as your family begins to heal after the loss of your half brother.
> 
> NYC Mom, Biscuit, Luilu, Channel, India, CK, OB, Millicat, CG - wishing figurative and literal



Yes, it was heart-stopping, but oh so exciting!!! *fingers crossed* for tomorrow!


----------



## Luckydogmom

I keep trying to grab five minutes just for me, sadly it seems impossible this week. I am so very thankful for having the last week away, wishing I could escape for another.

Mindi huge feel better vibes for you, I am so sorry!!

CK, want to fly out for a few days? Xoxo

DH is out of town this week so I have been with DFIL at the hospital/nursing home the past few days. His fall was a serious one. He has injured his back which makes walking almost impossible. We are now trying to decide if we will move them both into a care facility or  go back to the same situation with them at home. I vote to move them but I am only the daughter in law. DH and SIL will decide. ...sorry nasty comment coming...
I do feel it should be my decision since I am the one who has to shop, fix meals, etc...for them. Rant over, sorry I am just utterly exhausted today.
At 6:15 my daughter called in tears, she was knocked over by their huge golden retriever and cut her cheek open. I had to race over to help with Braxton. DSIL had already left for work. She ended up with a fractured cheek bone. Poor girl has the worst black and blue eye and cheek. My heart breaks for her. She only weighs about 100 pounds, their dogs are so big!! 
She will be fine, it's just very sore now.

What an awful post this is, sorry to be like this!


Happy Earth Day!! 

Hugs and kisses to all! I hope to be back to normal soon, well never normal, just back.[emoji177]


----------



## Luckydogmom

tesi said:


> I could use some chat vibes for peace and solace as we help my half brother on his final journey tomorrow.  Spent all night holding his hand and he opened his eyes to look at his son and me once but he is gone.  His daughter arrived tonight and tomorrow morning we begin the process.  He was like a second dad to me.
> My niece and nephew will have lost both parents in just over a year.  So sad for them.
> My love to all.  every day here is a gift.... And you are all gifts to me in some little way.




Loving thoughts being sent your way Tesi, I am so deeply sorry for your loss.
Xoxo to you...[emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Luckydogmom

One more thing...thank you for always letting me come here for friendship, guidance and support!!
Love you all.


----------



## ck21

Love to both Tesi and LDM.  You are both so caring.

A ray of hope here....I have a phone interview next week.  With who you might ask.... . It's a high end local handbag company.  They make beautiful leather goods and are sold at Barneys and other smaller boutiques.  

I think it's a long shot, but it's fun to have some action especially with a company I love!


----------



## India

Yeah for ck!!!  No matter what comes of the interview, it's a great first step and will do WORLDS for your morale!

ldm, what a mess to come back home to!  I agree - if you're the one who is "on call", your input is certainly VERY important.  What if you said you were "just too busy"?  What then?  

Your poor daughter!  She certainly has lots on her plate - who needed a broken cheekbone!  

I've been MIA as I've had a lot going on this week, yard, etc.  It's truly "spring" when the three oak trees in my yard start dropping that horrid tassels.  On Monday, my yardman FILLED a huge trash can with the stuff and that was just from the BACK garden!  Of course, my very hairy dogs with their luxuriant feathers bring it all inside.  If it's wet, I can just pull the climb off (the size of a small cantaloupe!), but if dry, the stuff just falls to pieces and leaves "dirt" all over the house.  This stuff is on my rugs, hardwood floors, furniture - even in my BED!  

Then yesterday, my lawn guy who also does big yard jobs that involve major pruning, came by to see all my dead stuff.  He came back today with his crew and cut to the ground, 4 Knockout roses that are showing no new growth on the canes.  They may come up from the roots - TBD.  Also had him take out two huge shrubs, one dead and the other just fine, but they're a pair and just one looked ridiculous.  Amazingly, when he cut them both to the ground, the "dead" one had green in it's base just like the one that was "alive".  We'll see if they both grow back - would be nice.  If there is no sign of growth in 4-6 weeks, I'll have him dig them up.

Dogs to the "spa" today, and me for a mani/pedi.  Now if my cleaning woman had only showed up, I'd have had a clean house an clean bed as well! She called yesterday afternoon to tell me that she had a doctor app't today - didn't want to give up her day-off for it.  Since she only comes every two weeks, that means when she deigns to return, it will have been a month...and all that oak tree stuff.  I would have DGS1 come and vacuum this weekend but he'll be in Chicago for a squash tournament - DGS2 will be there, too.  Grrrrr....

tesi, hope all is going well with all your family woes.  SO sad...

Speaking of sad, tomorrow, I'm going to the visitation of our former rector's eldest son - dead at 39 with colon cancer which he'd had since he was 32.  Can't go to the funeral on Fri so I'm going to visitation (which I detest).  

Off to think about dinner.  Think it will be a cheese omelet!


----------



## csshopper

Luckydogmom said:


> One more thing...thank you for always letting me come here for friendship, guidance and support!!
> Love you all.


LDM- the following is based on unabashed admiration for all you do for all of the people in your life from the youngest, Braxton, to your FIL and MIL and all of those in between and that doesn't even count your friends. You give, give, give and give more of your time and your talent. What this is leading up to is this. I remember how uncomfortable you were regarding the ladies' celebrations of birthdays that you participate in, how uncomfortable you felt and how you wanted to do it differently. With, I think, with some encouragement from Chat, you took it on in a nice, but firm way and it was changed, and with good results.  Maybe this is a similar time?  I'm guessing SIL is only too happy to let you carry the burden.  Your DH knowing your level of love and giving probably feels comfortable knowing you are so involved with them.   Maybe it's time to say "I just can't keep giving the level of care they need. I'm exhausted."    

ck- That is wonderful news. Vibes, vibes, vibes to you.

India- it all sounds overwhelming. Hope the mani-pedi provided a brief respite. Our former home had Heritage Oaks in the yard, tassels from the trees piled up like dunes on a beach. I do not miss them at all.


----------



## ouija board

Ck, good luck!!! Fingers, toes, and eyes crossed for good measure!

LDM, I bet DD's dog weighs more than she does! Hope she is feeling better soon. And I sincerely hope that the sensible choice is made regarding FIL's care. My mom did ALL the care for my dad when he was bedridden for 3-4 months, and though she's a nurse with decades of experience, it nearly killed her, physically and mentally. If they keep him at home, insist that they get a hospital bed (preferably accompanied by a daily home health nurse!). It'll save your back, and he'll be much more comfortable.


----------



## India

Aggghhh!  Phone call from DS tonight.  Not pleasant.  Took all his stress out on me.

Both children had a sum from my mother to furnish their homes.  With DD, I wrote the checks as she choose things.  DS wanted his as a lump sum..  Bottom line is, DS co-mingled funds to such a degree that he can now not show with a cancelled check or credit card receipt, what he actually bought.  So, ex wife gets it all.  He will get things we and other family members gave him, but all that money from my mother is gone and he will have nothing to show for it.

So, if any of you gives money to a child for a specific purpose, be sure YOU write the check so you can prove ownership.  Of course, a wealthy person who had any integrity would never screw someone out of things bought with money from a grandparent.  If it went to legal arbitration, he might or might not win as she could say he paid the electric bill or taxes with it.  Arbitration is costly and the divorce cost him too much already.  Just remember - the person your child marries may not turn out to be who you thought they were, and you need to protect your child and yourself when it comes to gifts and inheritances.  I knew better - should have stuck to my guns.


----------



## Luckydogmom

So sorry India, my heart is heavy reading this. I will write angy words so best if I simple say I am very sad for your son, his children...and you!
On another note, your beautiful home is spotless, your pups are walking beauties and your yard is magazine cover worthy! Wish I were still in KY, so much more fun than this week!

Thank you CSS, India, CK and OB! I finally kind of broke down with DH tonight and really explained how exhausted I am...emotionally and physically. I try to always keep any complaints to myself...or air them here  My DH is my rock, India you may have picked up on this last week, he will go with any decision I feel is best. Now we just have to work out the finances. 
CSS, your thoughts really made me ponder. What great advise, I do need to remember to stand up for myself, especially with my SIL. This is why I love being here, thank you!
OB, I just mentioned the hospital bed thought to DH, we will order one if he comes home rather than to a live in facility. He is no longer able to walk up the stairs to his bedroom so he has been sleeping in a big recliner TV chair. It seems to be the most comfortable on his back.  I do have four caregivers lined up, two at a time, 24/7. I will just need to shop and cook a bit for them, I am ok with this.
I spoke with my DD tonight, she was weepy but "ok". She said Braxton has been very loving and worried, he is such a sweetie pie! 

On another note, Kirby finished his first year and is home with a few buddies who want a little vacation before going home. Fun but oh my do they eat! Sweetest young men, respectful and hysterical. I love the laughter and silliness in the house. The big news is that Kirby may transfer schools. He isn't "loving" the tiny school. He has lots of options, we just want him to be happy! 

Many thanks again for the love and support xoxo


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> Love to both Tesi and LDM.  You are both so caring.
> 
> A ray of hope here....I have a phone interview next week.  With who you might ask.... . It's a high end local handbag company.  They make beautiful leather goods and are sold at Barneys and other smaller boutiques.
> 
> I think it's a long shot, but it's fun to have some action especially with a company I love!



XOXO...Huge vibes for you CK!! Should we all call and say how wonderful you are??


----------



## ck21

Luckydogmom said:


> XOXO...Huge vibes for you CK!! Should we all call and say how wonderful you are??




No...but if I get the role, I may try to sell you a bag!  

So glad you are starting to get things worked out in caring for DFIL.

India--that just stinks.


----------



## Mindi B

LDM, what css said.  In spades.  I am so glad you spoke honestly to your DH.  Please continue to insist that your involvement remains at a level you can comfortably handle.  It serves no one if you are worn to a nub, neither your immediate family nor your DFIL/DMIL.  And your poor DD!  She has had too many accidents.  I suggest she be swathed in bubble wrap!  Fashionable AND functional.  Well, functional, anyway.  Ask anyone--I am a strong advocate for DIY clothing.  I myself regularly sport a tinfoil hat.

Have to go into the city today and am really hoping the vertigo doesn't get worse.  My big fear is a violent attack when I'm in public, as I would appear drunk.  And saying, "I'm not drunk!" is not, as you would imagine, a convincing statement when one is reeling.  Don't want to have to call DH for bail.


----------



## Mindi B

You go, ck!  Whether this call results in a job or not, it is a great practice experience and certainly only the first interview you will have.  You know we are all behind you!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, hope your foray into the city is uneventful! 

LDM, the recliner is actually not a bad idea. The hospital bed has lots handles to hold onto when he's changing positions or trying to sit up. I think the one we used for my dad had a handle bar over his head so that he could pull himself up to a sitting position. The way my back feels some mornings, I wouldn't mind sleeping in one of those beds! Hopefully, for your FIL, it would be a temporary need. I can't imagine trying to recover from a back injury at his age.


----------



## India

LDM, my father spent the last few years of his life, sleeping in his recliner.  He'd go to bed in bed, have trouble breathing, and get up and fall asleep in his recliner. It drove my mother crazy - she just couldn't accept that this was where he was the most comfortable.  The husband of a friend at pulmonary rehab did the same - slept every night for the last year in his recliner.  

I'm SO glad you spoke to your husband.  Having met him, I know he only wants what's best for you and will always have your back.  You're blessed (so is he, being married to you!).  

Kirby - that IS a surprise!  Is he sorry he didn't go to AZ State where he thought he was going?  ALWAYS something with children, regardless of their age!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi I hope your vertigo will just GO away and leave you alone! I had to laugh a tiny bit at the "I am not drunk" statement... Kind of honestly funny.

CK, maybe if we all chip in we could share a bag???

OB, I often wish for a hospital bed to prop my knees up while reading in bed.
Not an awful thought! He does have a pulley bar at the hospital but won't have one at home. They are wonderful however! Sometimes I find DH asleep downstairs in a chair, but his is due to sneaking a late night snack...grrrrr.

India, I keep wanting to write about your beautiful home. I have thought about it so many times, especially when I look at messy areas around our home! 
I could live in your daughter's princess bathroom!
Yes, Kirby is pondering over one or more of the AZ schools. He loves all three. 
There are so many from this area attending, I think he feels left out. His school is VERY small. Maybe too small for his huge personality IMHO. He has contacted six schools that he is interested in. All have offered transfers to him. Thankfully he had great grades this year! Now to decide.  

Just home now from the nursing home, DFIL is so confused and it seems as though dementia is really setting in. I don't think I will go back this evening, enough for one day.

Happy Thursday!!


----------



## India

Just back from the visitation for our former rector's son who died.  OMG - visitation at the church was to be from 4-7.  I decided to be there at 4 as getting a handicapped place would be impossible later. I arrived at 4:03 and waited in line for ONE HOUR to see the family!!!  Geeze, people must have gotten there at 3:30 or even earlier!   When I left an hour later, the line was all the way around the hall where the family was, all the way up another hall to the Narthex, all the length of the Narthex (long - used to be the church sanctuary), and out the door and down the sidewalk about 50 ft.  And that was at 5PM!  I'm totally exhausted standing for so long - that's hard for me, plus I did an extra long workout this AM at rehab so I was already tired.  That poor family.  His three brothers and their wives were along one wall in Graves Hall, and the parents on the opposite side.  Our rector looked wiped out - said that his wife was the one holding him up as his faith was pretty much a struggle right now.  As my SIL said today - these people have devoted their entire adult life (and the life of their family as well) to the church and now their son is taken from them.  Pretty hard under any circumstances but under this?....My heart aches for them.


----------



## ouija board

Good for Kirby having his pick of schools! It must be so nice having him home! Sorry to hear about the dementia with DFIL. Such a tough time for him and those who love him.


----------



## India

Picture of my back garden while sitting at my dressing table.  This is the prettiest time of year for my garden and it's just glorious this year!  Wish the azaleas had been in bloom when ldm saw it!


----------



## Mindi B

LDM, how's your DD?  Hope she is starting to heal and feel less pain. Continued good wishes for your DFIL.  So, Kirby is considering a college switcheroo!  That goes to show that so much of what we stress about turns out to be totally manageable.  A lesson for ME, that's for sure.  It was probably good that he started college at a small place, got his feet wet, found out he could totally handle it, and is now in a much better position to choose where he wants to be.  When you think about it, it's a lot to ask an 18-year-old who, in most cases, has never lived anywhere but the family home, to choose a place to live for four years while simultaneously making him/her suddenly, solely responsible for all functional elements of life (eating, laundry, money management) AND newly-challenging academic demands, AND, meanwhile, everyone keeps asking the poor kids to decide what they want as a career for the rest of their lives!  ARGH!
India, so sorry about your rector's family.  For his sake, I hope this eventually strengthens his faith rather than breaks it, but these events raise profoundly challenging, existential questions that we must answer for ourselves.  On a happier note, your yard is beautiful.
ck, are you researching the handbag company so you can dazzle them with your insider knowledge? I actually remember you mentioning them in the past--Clearly they have been of interest to you for some time, which would, I should think, impress your interviewer!
OB, looks like wild weather in your area?  Stay safe.
chanel, lulilu, how are the extremities?  I'm referring specifically to your respective, previously-damaged arms, but feel free to check in with me about your legs, too, if you wish.  
Howdy to EB, biscuit, Millicat, nycmom, errbody.  It's Friday.  Woot.


----------



## tesi

i'm finally back home after services and family time.  thank you for all the well wishes and comfort.  it was his time, there was no doubt about that.  it gave me tremendous comfort in some way to be there.  i have seen the last breath taken by only two people, my mom and brother.  it is a tremendous honor and a gift to have that time.  

unfortunately my niece and nephew are fighting like cats in a bag (india is this term from you here somewhere?).  over everything&#8230;..obits, house to sell, photos to display, food to serve after the service.  i think perhaps they wanted me there to keep the two opponents in neutral corners.  this dynamic has been the norm their entire lives-i've witnessed it since childhood as i am their age and 30 years younger than my brother.  we all grew up effectively as siblings-different homes but together all summer and many weekends.  from reading here it is obvious we all have family dramas and burdens. i think much sound advice has been given here-we are a wise bunch collectively. i hope to live my life so that i might enrich rather than upset. maybe that will be my new mantra&#8230;..

there was some hilarity over the days.  obituary was published incorrectly by newspaper (transposed his last and first names as they could both be either) AND, wait for this one,
during solemn last rights the priest's phone rings&#8230;.and he picks it up.  we burst out laughing it was so ridiculous and inappropriate.  not one hour later as we were all holding hands having chips and soda from the "snack wagon" the ICU nurses brought in he was gone.  it was fitting as he was always the first with his mitts in the yummies.  oddly enough as my mom had her death rattle i was enjoying a cupcake and a coke zero.  these things make me smile about the experience of bearing witness.  i hope that as i pass my children are telling stories and toasting my life, maybe with ben and jerrys.  that would be fitting. but i do want them there&#8230;&#8230;

i am trying to catch up and it will take some time&#8230;..
ldm- my thoughts are with you as you deal with the difficulties surrounding dfil and his care. you are an angel, a true angel.  maybe your sweet daughter heal quickly and well. be sure to do whatever is necessary and prescribed to avoid a scar.  and kirby will soon find the right fit. the good news is that he is happy and doing well.
mindi- hope the vertigo has subsided and you are back to your fabulous self, full of wit and wisdom.
india-  sorry over your familial drama, i suppose we all suffer.  those gardens are lovely and that picture with ldm is beautiful.
ck-  good luck with the interview, and hot cars pix is yummy.

css, cg, eb, ob, millicat, biscuit, chanel, nycmom, VL, mmcat-  my love to you.  and thank you for your kind words.

and btw mother nature&#8230;&#8230;i thought it was spring?????  32 this am with winds.  yuk.


----------



## ck21

Quick pop in--phone call this morning.  I have a 1:30 phone interview--different job than the purse one.  It's a good role.

Vibes, please!!


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> Quick pop in--phone call this morning.  I have a 1:30 phone interview--different job than the purse one.  It's a good role.
> 
> Vibes, please!!




Good luck!!!! I know you'll do great!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Vintage Leather

CK ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Tesi  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Mindi B

VIBES, ck!
tesi, I think you are amazing to show such strength and selflessness in the face of what reduces most people to a mush of fear and grief.  You say you were lucky to be there for your mom and brother, but clearly your family are just as lucky to have you.  There is something comforting about the image of that snacking!--sort of a "life goes on; this is just part of it" message that is somehow reassuring.  Sorry to hear your niece and nephew are at loggerheads, but if it's always been this way, dare I say that they probably get some psychological "enjoyment" from the conflict and it will forever continue?  Plus, of course, it is much easier to argue fiercely over "chips or pretzels" than to feel sorrow, so postponing their grief to wrangle over funerary trivia may be a perfectly reasonable choice at the moment.
But I would have dropped that priest's phone into the baptismal font.  He ANSWERED it?  What the heck?!


----------



## csshopper

Tesi- I would have been tempted to tell Father that only a call from St Peter confirming your brother's arrival reservation  at the Pearly Gates should have been answered. When the time comes I want my family to send me on my way enjoying a good box of chocolates, you have the right idea and I made a note of it. 

Ck-they are finding you!!!!! The air is humming with positive vibes~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

LDM-kudos to Kirby for doing so well in an environment that was evidently not the best match, that's maturity! On to the next adventure. Healing vibes for your beautiful daughter and for you, hopes for a calmer week ahead and some "me" time to indulge some of your fun activities.

Mindi- hope the only spinning in your life is on a bike. HATE being dizzy and feeling out of control.

India- such beauty in your garden to have emerged from such a miserable winter. Almost like an apology from Mother Nature for her bad behavior


----------



## India

tesi, this could have been a VERY bad movie!  During Last Rites, the priest answered his phone?  Seriously?  I'd report him to his Bishop - appalling.

You're a saint to help with all this drama going on.  It would be tempting to just back off and let them deal with the mess they would make.  Awful about the obit.  My father's DEATH CERTIFICATE (a VERY important document to settle an estate) listed him as "female".  We thought we'd never get it corrected.  How does one prove ones father was male?  They would not accept his birth certificate as proof as it was issued when he was in his 40's.  When he was born, at home, in a tiny MO town in 1901, there are no birth certificates.  When WWII broke out, his work with the telephone company was considered of "national security" importance and he had to provide a birth certificate.  His father was still living, but a father cannot testify to a birth.  He did have a sister who was over 16 at his birth and present, so she had to sign the affidavit.  But the state said that was only proof of his nationality, not his sex.  I don't remember how we resolved this - he died 40 years ago, but it finally was.

Ooops!  Late for the hairdresser!


----------



## tesi

ck-  massive vibes to you!!!!!   xoxoxo


----------



## India

ck, forgot to say HUGE vibes for you!  See, we told you that you'd be in great demand and it's only just starting!  

My late MIL used to say that in New England, one had to "earn" ones spring by enduring the long, hard winter.  Well, I guess we can add the Midwest to that now - while are winters are not nearly as long as those in NE, the past two have been "hard" ones!  KY is never more beautiful than last week and this past one.  It's a shame that it doesn't last for Derby, but it's always gone by then.  The dogwood is past it's peak - that was last weekend - but the azaleas are now at their peak.  I'll try to take a picture of the front - the Hino di Giri azaleas in front are just gorgeous this year - I've been trying to be good and remember to get my yard help to fertilize them 3 times during the year - right after bloom, mid-summer, and end of August are what is recommended in this climate.  Unfortunately, my blue mop head hydrangea froze back to the ground this year, or it may just be late having the leaves budding out - won't cut off those stalks until I'm sure as they boom on last season's wood.  So they kind of spoil how pretty the front is looking right now.  So be it!

My hairdresser and his wife went to the visitation I went to yesterday and they went at 6:45 thinking the rush would be over.  Wrong!  They line was out the front door of the church and it took them 1 1/2 hrs to go through.  I do not know how that poor family held up - it must have been nearly 9PM when the last people went through.  Physically and emotionally exhausting.  I made a good choice not trying to make it to the funeral at 2PM - walked out of the hairdresser at 2 PM.  I'm sure it is packed.

It's a lovely tribute to their son and to them.  I was amazed at how many people said they came because their own son was a friend of one of the deceased's brothers - they came in support of the brother.  With 4 boys, that was a LOT of friends!  And of course, our entire parish in support of the parents - even people I haven't seen in church in years.  

Yesterday, when I had DGS2 here doing a bit of vacuuming for me, we talked about where I'd been that afternoon.  Of course, this rector baptized my grandson.  I was fascinated when he said that he thought it would be even harder to lose a brother than a parent.  I told him that the day he holds his first child in his arms, he'll know the hardest thing of all is to lose a child.  But it told me just how much he loves his brother.  He's a very, very dear little boy - VERY sensitive to the feelings of others.

Now for a nap over a good book - I've had it for the day!


----------



## ck21

Thank you for all of the vibes.  I think it went swimmingly, as they say.  We used up all of the time, and I had good answers, I think, for every question.

It's a good way to end the week, with my purse interview to look forward to next week!


----------



## Mindi B

ck, that is great news!  Whatever the outcome, you can be justly proud of your performance!  Well-done.  Not that I'm surprised.  As we've all said, you are a CATCH for any company.


----------



## ouija board

CK, that's great news! 

Tesi, my condolences. How funny and totally inappropriate of the priest to pick up the phone! Well, at least he wasn't texting or surfing the web on his phone. 

Mindi, we did indeed have wild weather last night. I woke up at 3 am to thunder and lightening. Thank goodness DD slept like a rock right through it all.  Thankfully, it all stopped before the big parade here downtown today. Major event, even the Budweiser Clydesdales made an appearance, if that can be used as a measure of major-ness for a parade. What magnificent animals!


----------



## chaneljewel

Great news ck!  Will continue to send good vibes your way!!

Answered the phone????   That's just the craziest thing I've heard in awhile!

LDM, take care of yourself too...it's so hard when family gets ill.  

The arm...still plugging along. I wear the soft cast a lot but try hard to keep it off at home so I'll move it more.  Usually I can't wait to get it back on as its aching.   Now realize just how long it will take to completely heal.   

What cold weather the past few nights...frost too!


----------



## Luckydogmom

For right now just sending giant hugs to all. 
Waiting for DH to come home after being away for five days . 
CK huge vibes sweetie!!
Tesi, I laughed and cried reading your post, loving vibes! 
More in the morning, I might type something crazy or weird...exhaustion as set in!
Xoxo


----------



## ck21

Good night.  Sending love to all!


----------



## Millicat

Happy Weekend everyone 
The end of another week -  and almost month, where the heck is time going, could someone please put a thumb on this globe and slow it down a bit !

*India*, that is a lovely shot of your garden and a lovely sight as you sit and do your bits and bobs 

My own garden is coming into its own, spring is such a fresh, pretty month and the weather we're having here is very warm and sunny so it's lovely, creating parched areas though -  I started with my sprinkler and hose-pipe a week ago and after last night's rain it's looking fresh again out there   

I've been laying topsoil on some of my lawns to even-out some parts that were annoying me, i'm 80% done there.   
I've also laid some composted manure onto some of the flower beds and borders so am pleased with that, that job's completed now.
I'll take some pictures and post them when I've got a bit more time.

Other news, I've just done a phone upgrade ....... so am finding my way around that (not as challenging as I thought!)  .......  and a new neighbour has moved into this little area - they have 2 dogs (fine, love dogs.  A Doberman, and a Staffordshire Bull Terrier) but, they bark whenever they hear anyone near their territory (hmm, that's okay, they're doing their job) - the postman, neighbours walking past, whatever, and the Dobie has such an annoying bark that it's now starting to get annoying ......  but, hey ho ...... what can ya do ...... live and let live .....      :shame:
 

I hope you're all enjoying your days off with whatever you're doing


----------



## ouija board

Millicat, I see you're hard at work on your days off! But satisfying work, when you see your lawn and flower beds looking nice. Sorry about the neighbors with the barking dogs. Dobies can have such a loud bark. I should know, I have one. As she's gotten older and more senile (or hard of hearing, not sure), she'll wake up at night all of a sudden and bark at nothing..just one loud, sharp bark, like a gun shot. Not a fun way to be woken up at night! 

Another crazy thunderstorm here last night. I can't complain. Usually at this time of year, we are suffering through water restrictions and blistering hot weather, so I'll take the thunder and lightening. If only it weren't quite so humid, but I guess I'm asking for too much.


----------



## India

It's raining here today and supposed to storm tonight.  When I was driving home from rehab this AM, the rain let up a bit and I stopped to take a picture of the front of my house from the car.  I wanted you to see how gorgeous the dogwood look with the azaleas in front of my house - there is actually a lilac in bloom there, too.  Not a great picture and it doesn't show how wide the two banks of azalea are - one in front of my sun porch sliders, and the other in front of the library windows and had replaced with a longer one last year - I can sit in my chair and see these gorgeous things in bloom.  We've had such a rainy spring that everything is such a luscious rich green.  The rain will finish off the dogwood and the azaleas will be past their peak by tomorrow, so I grabbed my iPhone and shot this picture.  As you can see, my house is just a rather ordinary 1 1/2 story house built in a subdivision that was started right before WWII and then mainly built in 1948-50.  A huge tornado came through in 1974 and many houses were destroyed.  Mine was not (we moved here in '84) but the front yard was filled with huge locust trees and all were blown down.  So, everything here was planted after the tornado.  The ferns in the front border were all dug up in the woods by my DH when he was in Maine teaching.  Every spring when the fiddleheads would first appear, he's take some big buckets and his spade and go dig ferns, often on building sites out in the woods, and with permission.  He'd keep the ferns "spritzed" and drive them home in early June and then plant them.  Who would ever think that native Maine ferns would survive in KY!  Well they not only have, but one variety has become positively invasive and I have to have my yardman dig out some each year.  

Here it is!  Spring in Kentucky on a rainy day!

Well, heck.  tpf is not allowing me to upload - says upload failed.  I'll try again later, but don't want to lose this post!  Danged!


----------



## chaneljewel

I love ferns, India!   They are so delicate and beautiful.  
Raining here too.  In fact, this morning it was actually spitting ice!  Ugh!
Went to yoga and the scent lady came reeking of her musky smell.  Of course I started coughing and ended up having an asthma attack and had to leave.  It's so frustrating.  My teacher has told her over and over about this.  I just never know when she's coming either.  I'm just sad about this as I've given up a lot because of this woman's smells!


----------



## tesi

india-  can't wait to see the garden pix.  i did some work here myself today.  emptied my antique cow trough of the star jasmine-it did not survive this past winter-too cold. (normally it does survive as it is in a protected spot)  and i planted again.  star jasmine.  i just love the smell. it is heaven on earth.

millicat-  you have been busy!  i feel like we are garden twins, out mucking about. sorry about the canines.  almost something, isn't it?  we have a pair of tiny dogs next door and the housekeeper leaves them out all day, and they fight.  its like screaming banshees&#8230;&#8230;

chanel- sorry about the musky mama&#8230;i don't know why people who are in close quarters don't think about the comfort of others.  i hope your arm heals more quickly as well.

happy middle of the weekend!  i had a beautiful singing bird wake me this morning very early. i was able to see the sunrise over the ocean but i needed an afternoon nap.  i'm on my 2nd wind now and will probably be up late. 

love to all&#8230;..and vibes as necessary for sustenance and peace.


----------



## pinkkitten74

Has anyone read " bringing home the birkin" . I just bought a copy of amazon


----------



## Luckydogmom

Hi Millicat!! You have been one busy gardener! I know your garden is gorgeous!

India I will assure everyone how beautiful the front of your home is! I think I have a good photo , I will check.

Tesi, garden photos from you as well please! I often  think about your beautiful urn planters!

Yikes, tiny emergency...


----------



## Luckydogmom

Oh dear, I have to run over the the nursing home tonight, DFIL issues, phooey!!

Be safe in those storms OB, they scare me!

Chanel I am so sorry about the icky perfume lady. I have the same problems and it's awful! There is one in particular that really bothers me but I have no idea what it is. Nasty perfume lady, so sorry!

We had a nice escape to the mountains today for lunch, now back to reality!

I almost forgot, huge news... It's raining!!

Xoxo


----------



## Millicat

Morning friends  
Well, I'd come here prepared to show some garden pictures but I've clearly messed up somewhere along the line because I can't find them, I thought i'd imported all the pictures when I changed phones, recently, but no, so i'll take some more pictures and do it then.

After the warm and sunny spring weather we've been having it's rained overnight and is as grey as can be here today, so it's not inspiring me to work outside so it'll be a non-gardening day     :rain:     
It feels so good to be outside, working or relaxing, so clean and fresh - lovely 

I'm off to have a nosey around here now :reading:


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

Hello guys, I've been thinking of getting my first ever Hermes bag and I am thinking about purchasing a Kelly. should I go with a white colour or black (I do not have any preferred leather type, although it won't be exotics). I own several dark-coloured bags already so I am wondering if I should purchase a white this time. Let me know what you think!


----------



## nycmom

chaneljewelsending healing vibes for your arm and so upset for you about the yoga woman, so selfish!!! 

ck21such great news, i am so glad the interview went well (i am also not surprised at all of course!) and sending major vibes for this week! 

csshopperyou are so wise and wonderful, i just love reading your posts. 

cupcakeofmylifesorry i can't help with advice, but i do think kelly bags are gorgeous in any color! 

etoupe birkini am with you, lets start a 3 day weekend movement!

indiai am so sorry about your son and the furniture, that is just awful. and i am thinking about your rector and his family, what a tragedy. on a happier note your garden is gorgeous!

ldmcongrats to kirby, i am so glad he has these wonderful options! and best wishes to your daughter for a speedy recovery. i hope you will read this next part in the spirit in which it's given, i realize we don't really "know" each other but from reading your posts i feel we are very much alike in certain ways so i want to share a recent experience in case its at all helpful to younow that i am finally able to start to process everything that has happened over the last two years i just learned this week that i have some health issues of my own that i need to deal with, which according to my doctor were caused or exacerbated by stress. thank goodness nothing that can't be addressed but it's made me realize that while i thought i was handling everything as best i could, in reality not paying attention to my own needs was actually potentially quite damaging in the long run. anyway i truly know how much you want to help but it sounds like your DH is so wonderful and understands there is just a limit to how much you can do on your own once you shared with him the toll it takes on you. for me at least this is so challenging but i am really going to try to work on it. i guess its like the airplane oxygen mask analogy if you know what i mean?

millicatgood luck with the tech upgrade, i can't wait to see the garden pics! 

mindi bhow are you feeling??? i hope the city trip was okay! i think you are also on the east coast? if it's nyc and you ever need an escort, or even just some company, please let me know! 

ouja boardi hope you enjoyed the parade! and isn't it amazing how kids can sleep through the worst storms? thank goodness! 

pinkkitteni haven't read it but i think if you do a search there must be a review here somewhere! i seem to remember there was some controversy when it first came out maybe? 

tesioh my goodness, that phone call, i cannot believe he answered! i am so happy your family was able to laugh, so crazy! i hope that the family dynamic will calm down slightly, i am so sorry you are in the middle. i know this is such a difficult time anyway, even without the peacekeeping mission, i am thinking about you 

i had a crazy weekend, my daughter is in love with a youtuber who just wrote a book so we spent 9 hours (yes thats 9 hours) waiting on line for a signed copy and photo op with him. by the end i felt like we were at woodstock, people were sharing blankets and taking turns getting food and coffee for the suckers, um i mean parents, accompanying the adoring tweens and teens. i am completely and totally exhausted but as i've mentioned she's been having such a hard time lately and seeing how happy she was in the photo they took together _almost_ made it all worth it lol!


----------



## ouija board

Nycmom, the things we do for our kids! I have to agree, seeing the pure joy and huge smile on a daughter's face would make nearly anything worth a nine hour wait.

Millicat, good luck with your new phone. I feel as though I lose something (app, notes, photos) everytime I get a new phone. Sounds like you are having an ideal day for curling up in the sofa with a cup of tea and a good book!

Chanel, how annoying to have perfume lady show up randomly! I don't have asthma, but I've started getting a cough anytime I'm around smoke or perfume during allergy season. I can only imagine having an asthma attack while trying to do yoga!


----------



## India

Phooey!  Still can't upload photo!  Apparently, others are having the same problem.  Come on Vlad, fix it!


----------



## India

ldm, you'll be amazed at the difference in the front yard from when you were here!  That is, you'll be amazed if tpf ever lets me post a picture again!


----------



## csshopper

Nycmom- you are a great Mom! Long after the infatuation of YouTube author has passed she is going to remember her Mom was there with her, a 9 hour investment with life long impact. Your cautionary advice about the effects of stress is powerful. Caring for self means being able to care for others.( I think I need to write this on a sticky note and put it somewhere I'll see it as a reminder........)

chanel- is there someone besides your instructor you can talk to about this woman's utter selfishness and disregard for the health of others? If she's been cautioned and blatantly disregarded it, she should be turned away at the door once or twice to make the point. Triggering your asthma is more than a nuisance, it's dangerous. 

Millicat- it seems the tech problems of posting on tpf have been resolved? It's a pleasure to read what you're up to. I have a mental image of an English Garden abloom in color as a result of all your hard work.  We have experienced nuisance dogs in our prior neighborhood and it can be grating on the nerves. Hopefully, they'll calm down.

ck-fingers, eyes, toes all crossed in positive energy for you this week.

eb- and the same for you as your NHL hopes are on the line in the next game.  

ob-the weather forecast for your part of the country is sobering, vibes it is not as severe as predicted!

india-Looking forward to the photo issue being resolved so we can share your front garden. Love azaleas!

ldm-we had rain too! It was a short, overnight deluge and gave us an inch. We had every possible container out to catch what we could. Discovered a blocked gutter resulting in a hose like stream over the edge and we made the most of it, capturing huge amounts. This will be water for the pots in the yard and houseplants for awhile and the timing of the rain meant we could turn off the system and save one of the twice weekly waterings we do in the garden. Every drop is precious. Read in the paper this morning that in addition to the new requirement restaurants not serve water automatically, but only do so on request of diners, one of our finer dining establishments is no longer automatically replacing silverware with each course. Instead they have purchased small marble utensil rests which, although they also have to be washed, take less space in the dishwasher allowing more dishes/utensils per load. The owner did a calculation and determined, on a full house Saturday night, 2 loads of dishwashing were eliminated. 

Working in the garden yesterday I was dive bombed by  hummingbirds. A close examination of the Magnolia tree revealed an egg cup sized nest, exquisitely constructed on a branch. I didn't want to distress Mama any further so came in the house to get a pair of binoculars and from a distance observed two of the teensiest beaks I've ever seen protruding over the edge. And this probably explains why DH has been barely able to keep the feeder full recently. We're happy they're happy here!


----------



## ck21

CSS-I love hummingbirds!  So happy they made a home at your home!


----------



## Mindi B

I cannot imagine a baby hummingbird.  The incredibly tiny cuteness blows my mind!  Any chance of a zoom lens picture of the nest, css?


----------



## csshopper

Mindi-I'll try tomorrow. Wily Mom has it tucked under a canopy of leaves. I'd love  a good look too!


----------



## csshopper

Mindi- in the meantime check this out on You Tube:

_Hummingbird Babies Birth to Fledging the Nest - First Flight - Amazing!_
by Sheri Watson

It's an 8 min documentary and a tutorial for us. Our nest is in a tree in the back yard, Cocoa's territory, and we are going to have to be vigilant during "flight school". Cocoa can vertically leap 3' when excited and a little flying object in that range would be irresistible I'm afraid.


----------



## Millicat

Morning   
I'm a pink-nosed person this morning because I burnt my nose whilst reading outside in the sun yesterday afternoon, I can't remember the last time I got burnt bits - far too long ago, I apply sunblock diligently to my face each morning so am quite puzzled ...... senility clearly setting in, I feel.  :shame:

No, the technical issues haven't been addressed, let alone resolved.
Each time I post on a thread i'm returned back to the thread-starting-post - even though it's usually a year ago, I have to log-off soon after arriving because I just don't have the kind of patience for it, it's too irritating.

Back to work this morning, it's another busy week, with a Bank Holiday weekend at the end of it !
I live in an area that people want to visit so the roads around these parts will be stuffed with to the gunnels from Friday morning onwards and they'll migrate home on the Sunday evening ....... this is a period where folks that live in the West Country keep off the roads 

Off for a quick nosey now, enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Mindi B

When I lived in the UK long ago, DH and I would occasionally have been some of those interlopers clogging up your roadways, Millicat!  You do live in a beautiful location.  Sorry about the sunburned nose--try to consider it a gardener's badge of honor.
We haven't had enough good weather here to cause a sunburned nose.


----------



## Mindi B

nycmom, that was such sweet--and incredibly patient--thing you did for your DD!  What a lovely memory for her.

chanel, I agree with css.  Your yoga instructor needs to lay down the law, and if that means smelly lady has to be turned away a few times, so be it.  My yogi would NOT tolerate this, darn it!  It's not fair, and even more importantly, it's not necessary!  This can and should be addressed.  So sorry it happened.

Okay, I am still dizzy.  Not horribly, I'm functioning, but jeez! it's annoying.

css, haven't checked out the hummingbird video yet, but I will.  Such fantastical creatures.  Closest thing we have to fairies!


----------



## Of_a_kind

Hey im new here
I want your opinion on something
I dont know what to purchase b25 or b30 
Already have two of 35 cm
Would you please help? 
And whats the recommended color ?


----------



## Mindi B

Of_a_kind said:


> Hey im new here
> I want your opinion on something
> I dont know what to purchase b25 or b30
> Already have two of 35 cm
> Would you please help?
> And whats the recommended color ?



In spite of being called "Hermes Chat," this thread is really mostly not about Hermes!  I suggest your best option is to search and browse around tPF/Hermes.  There are size comparisons and lots of pics of lots of different colors for you to consider as well as many discussions about "best" sizes and colors.  Good luck!.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, still dizzy? How annoying! Really limits how much you can do, even everyday tasks. Sending you balancing vibes!

Something must be up with the weather because tomorrow we are supposed to be chilly, in the 50s. That's unheard of in late April around here! Not that in complaining..I'll take cool sunny weather any day, but I get the sneaking suspicion that Mother Nature is having a bit of fun with us. It'll be 100 degrees next week, just watch.


----------



## Mindi B

It is crazy weather, OB.  We have yet to have a really mild stretch of weather here in the NE--our central heating is still on, and needed many nights.   And the dogs are still asking to come under the covers.  The UK is predicting freezing temps this week as a mass of polar air dips down over their area, after a lovely warm period.  I am concerned for all the English gardens!  (Never let it be said that I cannot find things to worry about. ) 
You guys have had some wild storms lately yourselves!  I assume your immediate area is okay?


----------



## csshopper

Mindi- Mama Hummer really studied the real estate before she built and dang, she did a great job of ensuring privacy. Can't capture anything worthwhile from the side yet and, even on a ladder trying to shoot down, the Magnolia leaves block the nest from any clear view. National Geographic photographers are welcome to chime in.....

Ck~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## India

Finally!  Worked on my iPad


----------



## Mindi B

css, VERY sweet of you to try!  Thank you. 
India, beautiful.


----------



## csshopper

India-beautiful and welcoming.


----------



## tesi

india-  what a happy house!  love it. just my style!

hugs to all&#8230;.


----------



## ck21

Beautiful, India!  It looks so lush and green there!


----------



## India

It is.  I just love that bright green in the spring!  Of course by Aug, it's all looking rather dried up and tired, even with significant watering - it's just so hot.  And the humidity causes mildew on the peonies foliage and the phflox.  I shouldn't complain with CA's water problems.  But right now KY is looking its best for Derby!


----------



## Millicat

Morning India, morning everyone 
India, why is your 'on-line' spot/button illuminated, isn't it the middle of the night there ??

Your home and garden look gorgeous, what is the plant that makes up the front hedging, and are those cherry trees too ?
And i'm with you on the mildew problem :shame:    
I have, literally, weeded-out the plants that are most susceptible to it and have tried to concentrate on the ones that do better here, the best performing perennial I have is the hardy gerbera - which is great because they're in my Top 5 favourite's !    

I'm off now but happy gardening to the gardeners - be us doing or just admiring - and wishing you all a lovely day


----------



## India

Millicat, the "hedge" in front is actually FERNS - native Maine "sand ferns".  They will grow in anything and are highly invasive (as I have discovered to my dismay).  I have to have my yardman thin them out as they take over from the other, more desirable ferns.  But they survive cold winters (they're native to MAINE!), and they can take hot summers with little rain.  And massed out, they are nice.  I love to look out my LR windows (which are low to the ground), and see the garden in front of the windows (filled with "nice" ferns, hosta and astilbe), then see the green lawn, framed by the border of ferns, hosta and astilbe in along the street.  In our subdivision (as in most places these days), one is not allowed to have a fence in front - if allowed, I most likely would have put up a picket fence decades ago, but this serves much of the same purpose.  My subdivision lots are quite small so privacy and designated space are important.  

Not that it always works!  My idiot next door neighbor has a boyfriend who moved in when the last child left for college last fall.  This spring, I discovered that he has a dog - a large POWERFUL dog - a German Wirehair Pointer.  The dog is a psycho dog.  He's a cat killer (has already killed two neighborhood cats in their own yards, and he's terrified of thunderstorms, and now, they have discovered, also has separation anxiety.  I guess the boyfriend didn't have a job last fall and all winter, but does not, so now the dog is home alone.  Next door neighbor is a "life coach" and travels a lot, giving speeches.  The dog goes berserk when there is a thunderstorm - hurling himself at their gate and pulling and clawing at it.  He's gotten out many times (thus the cat killing).

Well, now we have the separation anxiety.  He cannot be crated - goes bonkers.  He destroys the house when left alone, so they are leaving him out in the fenced in back yard, where he also goes psycho.  Yesterday, I saw my neighbor walk across my yard and right across the flower border between my yard and her driveway.  It is filled with hosta and ferns which are just starting to come up and are quite tender.  I saw her do this and ran to the door and she said she had just gotten her dog out of MY BACK YARD!  and was chasing him home (through my garden!).  The dog had clawed to pieces the top of a lattice fence near her gate, had eventually gotten out and then charged his way into my back yard, through another lattice fence at the front house line (I chose lattice instead of the stockade fence that goes across the back and up most of our adjoining  yards on the side as I have lilacs there and they need all the light and air they can get.  Now I have a hole in it big enough for a large dog to get through.  Idiot neighbor said she'd send her boyfriend over to "patch" my lattice.  I said, no, I'd be calling my handyman who would REPLACE the broken fence (broken lattice cannot be "mended" or "patched") and would be sending her the bill for materials and labor.  And then I walked off.  GRRRRR!!!!!!

Imagine if my small Cavaliers had been out when he broke into my yard?  I open my kitchen door and just let them out - it is not my custom to be on the lookout for dogs who have "broken and entered" my property!  I have no doubt that he's aggressive enough  that he would surely have killed 12 1/2 yr old Godfrey and perhaps little Shimmer as well.  I can't even breath when I think about this - it would kill me, too.  

So, handyman is coming tomorrow.  In the meantime, I have stapled contractor-grade plastic bags over the holes.  

This cannot continue.  I hate to call Animal Control as it's the dog who is punished, not his idiot owners.  But if there is ever another incident, I will.  In the meantime, I've reported it to the mayor who lives behind her by a couple of houses.  The dog is a mess, his owners are idiots and he must go.  I try to take a "live and let live" policy with neighbors in such a close neighborhood, but this is way over the limit.  

I'll try to post another picture of the front of the house if tpf allows it!


----------



## csshopper

India- even more beautiful up close. 

I read your description of the encounter with the psycho dog and my blood pressure sky rocketed. I hate situations like this, home should be a haven and with these neighbors on the perimeter, isn't. Given their passiveness and utter lack of regard for others it will probably take the involvement of Animal Control to, hopefully, bring it under control. There was a similar dog in Cocoa's Obedience class and the trainer did wonders in modifying behavior, but the key was the incentive of the owner to follow through.


----------



## Mindi B

This really has no relevance to anything currently under discussion, but I thought everyone might want to know that Master Henry just received a new tiny squeaky plush beaver, and immediately made off upstaires with it--in case, I guess, we suddenly changed our minds and tried to reclaim it for ourselves.  I mean, it IS super-fun.  Tiny plush squeaky beav.
Just like to keep all the Peeps in the loop on these crucial matters.


----------



## chaneljewel

Beautiful India!!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, in our household, a new, plush squeaky beaver could easily be mistaken as part of DD's stuffed animal menagerie. In fact, once I bought DD a plush duckie dog toy, and to this day, our dog is still confused as to why she, the DOG, was not allowed to play with this DOG toy!  Master Henry is absolutely correct in protecting his new squeaky beav!


----------



## Mindi B

I think you must be correct, OB: Henry undoubtedly has his Henry reasons for guarding the tiny, plush, squeaky beav.  And, occasionally, a pair of knickers or a stray sock.  The other day, he was nosing at a spider, and when I moved to dispose of it. . . he ate it.  Apparently once I showed an interest he decided it must be good stuff, so he'd better act fast.  Let's face it, that boy ain't right.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hi everyone!!! ((((( Drive by hugs to all))))) 

I was doing a quick lurk and I have to say, India your house is just so beautiful!!!

And good luck with the idiot owners of the dog. 'm glad I have no dog like that in my neighborhood. If it was my cat that dog killed.... I'd be having words with the owner, Animal Control and anyone else I could think to help.

And for CSS, LETS GO CAPS!!!!!  I went to the game last nite. I still have no voice.

I also went to the national TPF Hermes meet in Vegas. Unfortunately a cold hit me at the same time. I'm doing OK. But need to get rest.

Love you ladies!!!!


----------



## ouija board

EB, I heard about the Caps game! Woohoo! Game seven is always the most exciting game. So wish I could've gone to the Vegas meet, but I knew it wasn't going to happen. Hope you had fun despite the cold!

Mindi, Henry ain't right, but we love him even more! Spiders, eh? My dog, the vacuum cleaner, does draw the line at bugs.


----------



## ck21

Checking in...good chat today with the purse company.  We are quite a ways apart on compensation, so not sure if this will go anywhere.  However, they are re-evaluating this as I think it's a problem with all of the candidates they have looked at.

Sending love and vibes!


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> Hi everyone!!! ((((( Drive by hugs to all)))))
> 
> I was doing a quick lurk and I have to say, India your house is just so beautiful!!!
> 
> And good luck with the idiot owners of the dog. 'm glad I have no dog like that in my neighborhood. If it was my cat that dog killed.... I'd be having words with the owner, Animal Control and anyone else I could think to help.
> 
> And for CSS, LETS GO CAPS!!!!!  I went to the game last nite. I still have no voice.
> 
> I also went to the national TPF Hermes meet in Vegas. Unfortunately a cold hit me at the same time. I'm doing OK. But need to get rest.
> 
> Love you ladies!!!!



Take care of yourself, dry atmosphere in an airplane cabin, a cold, and cheering the CAPS onto victory. Your throat must feel shredded! 

Which lucky bag brought home the victory?


----------



## Millicat

India said:


> Millicat, the "hedge" in front is actually FERNS - native Maine "sand ferns".  They will grow in anything and are highly invasive (as I have discovered to my dismay).  I have to have my yardman thin them out as they take over from the other, more desirable ferns.  But they survive cold winters (they're native to MAINE!), and they can take hot summers with little rain.  And massed out, they are nice.  I love to look out my LR windows (which are low to the ground), and see the garden in front of the windows (filled with "nice" ferns, hosta and astilbe), then see the green lawn, framed by the border of ferns, hosta and astilbe in along the street.  In our subdivision (as in most places these days), one is not allowed to have a fence in front - if allowed, I most likely would have put up a picket fence decades ago, but this serves much of the same purpose.  My subdivision lots are quite small so privacy and designated space are important.
> 
> Not that it always works!  My idiot next door neighbor has a boyfriend who moved in when the last child left for college last fall.  This spring, I discovered that he has a dog - a large POWERFUL dog - a German Wirehair Pointer.  The dog is a psycho dog.  He's a cat killer (has already killed two neighborhood cats in their own yards, and he's terrified of thunderstorms, and now, they have discovered, also has separation anxiety.  I guess the boyfriend didn't have a job last fall and all winter, but does not, so now the dog is home alone.  Next door neighbor is a "life coach" and travels a lot, giving speeches.  The dog goes berserk when there is a thunderstorm - hurling himself at their gate and pulling and clawing at it.  He's gotten out many times (thus the cat killing).
> 
> Well, now we have the separation anxiety.  He cannot be crated - goes bonkers.  He destroys the house when left alone, so they are leaving him out in the fenced in back yard, where he also goes psycho.  Yesterday, I saw my neighbor walk across my yard and right across the flower border between my yard and her driveway.  It is filled with hosta and ferns which are just starting to come up and are quite tender.  I saw her do this and ran to the door and she said she had just gotten her dog out of MY BACK YARD!  and was chasing him home (through my garden!).  The dog had clawed to pieces the top of a lattice fence near her gate, had eventually gotten out and then charged his way into my back yard, through another lattice fence at the front house line (I chose lattice instead of the stockade fence that goes across the back and up most of our adjoining  yards on the side as I have lilacs there and they need all the light and air they can get.  Now I have a hole in it big enough for a large dog to get through.  Idiot neighbor said she'd send her boyfriend over to "patch" my lattice.  I said, no, I'd be calling my handyman who would REPLACE the broken fence (broken lattice cannot be "mended" or "patched") and would be sending her the bill for materials and labor.  And then I walked off.  GRRRRR!!!!!!
> 
> Imagine if my small Cavaliers had been out when he broke into my yard?  I open my kitchen door and just let them out - it is not my custom to be on the lookout for dogs who have "broken and entered" my property!  I have no doubt that he's aggressive enough  that he would surely have killed 12 1/2 yr old Godfrey and perhaps little Shimmer as well.  I can't even breath when I think about this - it would kill me, too.
> 
> So, handyman is coming tomorrow.  In the meantime, I have stapled contractor-grade plastic bags over the holes.
> 
> This cannot continue.  I hate to call Animal Control as it's the dog who is punished, not his idiot owners.  But if there is ever another incident, I will.  In the meantime, I've reported it to the mayor who lives behind her by a couple of houses.  The dog is a mess, his owners are idiots and he must go.  I try to take a "live and let live" policy with neighbors in such a close neighborhood, but this is way over the limit.
> 
> I'll try to post another picture of the front of the house if tpf allows it!



Morning India,
I thought it looked like ferns too, but wasn't sure !
They make a very attractive hedge, the one's I've tried growing look the same but didn't survive my drought-tendency garden.
Them, the Hosta's and Astilbe's are all damp loving plants - do you have to water them a lot ?

Where I live the soil is very free draining and even when bulk is added to the soil I struggle to keep the ground moist, I've tried all 3 of those and they eventually end up being given away because it just doesn't suit them here.

As for the Pointer, India, I actually think it will be far, far, far kinder to inform the authorities (we have the RSPCA) about him/her for its own sake, the owners clearly aren't the best people for it, it's not leading a happy, content and loved life, it's anxious and unhappy - and it's heartbreaking to hear of a domestic pet living this kind of existence - not to mention the safety issues relating to its aggression - to both people (potentially) and other animals.
Very sad, I hate hearing of these situations.


----------



## Millicat

Mindi B said:


> This really has no relevance to anything currently under discussion, but I thought everyone might want to know that Master Henry just received a new tiny squeaky plush beaver, and immediately made off upstaires with it--in case, I guess, we suddenly changed our minds and tried to reclaim it for ourselves.  I mean, it IS super-fun.  Tiny plush squeaky beav.
> Just like to keep all the Peeps in the loop on these crucial matters.



:doggie:


----------



## Millicat

Morning everyone
Wishing you all a good day


----------



## Mindi B

India, upon reflection, I agree with Millicat.  I don't even know if Animal Control will intervene--they may not have cause, in their opinion (Was there a witness to the dog killing a pet cat?  That would do it)--but putting these people on their radar might be good for the dog.  That's what I care about, frankly.  To heck with the owners.
This dog could almost certainly be rehabilitated.  But it would take some effort by its owners.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> India, upon reflection, I agree with Millicat.  I don't even know if Animal Control will intervene--they may not have cause, in their opinion (Was there a witness to the dog killing a pet cat?  That would do it)--but putting these people on their radar might be good for the dog.  That's what I care about, frankly.  To heck with the owners.
> This dog could almost certainly be rehabilitated.  But it would take some effort by its owners.



Once again, I love you, Mindi!!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Well, I love you right back, CG!  I am a little bit of a misanthrope generally, but I love me some critters.
Even HenHen.


----------



## India

I decided to call our small city Mayor (it's really a subdivision but it's a 6th class city as well, so we have a Mayor and city council).  He knew what I was calling - I'm not the only one who has called.  I didn't call Animal Control as they would come and take the dog, not the owners.  If they'd haul off the owners, I'd call at once!  

The Mayor is going to send them a copy of the "nuisance ordinance" we have in our neighborhood and highlight the relevant  points and tell them this must be fixed.  If they do not respond or do nothing, then the city council will fine them and will call animal control.  

I got off the phone with the Mayor and saw neighbor walking the dog.  My hangman had come and then had to go to Home Depot to get the trellis to fix the fence and he needed access to her backyard to do one of the sections.  She was on the phone with a client and said she'd call me, which she did.  It appears that the dog is not the only one who may be going - boyfriend may go as well - she needs about 1 1/2 weeks to resolve this.  BUT she's going to get a dog of her own this summer!  Oh great - she's had such success with dogs!  Geeze....

So, handyman is going to replace the trellis fence at the front of the house - it's the one with the huge hole my dogs can get through.  We'll put the other trellis in my garage for now as the other broken trellis is broken at the top where the dog clawed it and used it to climb over my fence and jump down into my yard.  He'll just do it again.  If he stays, I'll replace that section with stockade fence which is what is the rest of the way down her property line - not ideal for an azalea right by the fence, but better than the dog climbing over the fence.  I'm assuming that the dog is going if not the boyfriend as well, so I think eventually the fence section will be replaced with the trellis.  At least my dogs can't escape from it as it is now.  Gawd, I wish she'd sell the house and move to a condo, but probably a young family would buy it and I'd have toys over the fence in my yard all the time and they'd leave their dog out, too...

Mindi, I think Henry is right to protect his new beaver.  After all, it's HIS and it's precious to him!  I've had a couple of Cavaliers who had a precious toy.  Unfortunately, they ate them.  Oh well...

Millicat, I do water in the summer when it is hot and we've had little rain.  We have heavy clay soil here and I'm surprised these "sand ferns" grow so well in it.  In Maine, the soil is VERY sandy and they are practically a weed there.  They're a very leggy fern and look best when mixed in with regular perennial ferns, but must be thinned out from time to time as they are invasive.  In Maine, they grow in the shade but mine do find here with full morning sun.  Who knew!


----------



## Mindi B

India said:


> *My hangman* had come and then had to go to Home Depot to get the trellis to fix the fence.



Hey, I want one of these!  Could be SO useful.  (Darn you, autocorrect!)


----------



## India

That will teach me to proof read before posting!   Actually, I could use a hangman - he could dispose of pesky neighbors for me!


----------



## Mindi B

That's just what I was thinking!  I have a few people to refer to him, too!


----------



## purseloverk

If Hermes Birkin sells for $5,000, would you guys consider this as fake?


----------



## purseloverk

Do you guys know color of herbag for 2015???


----------



## India

purseloverk, the price of an Hermes bag can sometimes reflect the authenticity ( I would question a $5000 Birkin unless it was run over by a freight engine), but just because they are expensive, does NOT mean they are authentic.  It is VERY important to get ANY Hermes bag ones buys on ebay etc authenticated BEFORE you buy the bag.  As for the Herbag, an Hermes boutique could answer that question more accurately.  Sounds like you're desperate to own Hermes.  PLEASE take you time and save up for your FIRST choice and be sure it's real!

Well, handyman just left and plumber has also come and gone.  Yes, plumber.  Yard man was here today (I'm doing MY part for the economy!) and he used my basement toilet.  A little while later, I used it, too.  Raw sewage coming up out of the clean-out drain in the driveway.  Oh joy!  Had yardman hose it off into the ground cover at edge of driveway (should be good fertilizer!) and called my plumber.  He came right away - root blockage (yet again) between the house and the sewer line behind my house.  Don't know what that bill will be, but it's usually around $300+.  Handyman replaced the front trellis and that was $187 - hope I get reimbursed by neighbor's boyfriend.  I had him put a note on the bill that it will be extra to replace the side fence and it won't be done until dog problem is resolved.  

I also had handyman install a two-bulb spotlight in back.  The wiring was partly there from a previous one, not where I now wanted it, so he had to run conduit and put in a new fixture/bulbs etc.  The total bill (including neighbor's fence) was $690.  That on top of the plumber and the $600+ I spent at the vet last Friday.  I'm hemorrhaging money!  About the time I think I might have a bit extra, I have repairs like this.  Aggghhh!!!


----------



## csshopper

eb- did you find anything fun in LV to hang on your new car's rear view mirror? Have been reading the posts and enjoying the pictures from the National Meet.


----------



## Luckydogmom

It is so hard for me to type right now. We lost our sweet amazing Lucky Dog today. I am heartbroken.

A very special heartfelt thank you to Biscuit, your package meant the world to my family. His last treat was one of your sweet biscuits. I can't thank you enough for your thoughtfulness.

Hug your pups for me as I dearly, dearly miss mine&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Millicat

Luckydogmom said:


> It is so hard for me to type right now. We lost our sweet amazing Lucky Dog today. I am heartbroken.
> 
> A very special heartfelt thank you to Biscuit, your package meant the world to my family. His last treat was one of your sweet biscuits. I can't thank you enough for your thoughtfulness.
> 
> Hug your pups for me as I dearly, dearly miss mine&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Oh LDM,


----------



## Millicat

Morning friends 
It's a grey, cold and windy start but, as with English weather, it'll turn nice later
Wishing everyone an easy day


----------



## ouija board

LDM, I'm so sorry for your loss!  He was truly a lucky dog to have you as his family. 

Millicat, good morning! Busy day ahead of you? I'm off to bed now. Got to rest up for my exciting day of...wait for it..sitting at home from 9-12 waiting for the air conditioning guy to come for maintenance. Wild and crazy day I've got planned, lol.


----------



## Millicat

Morning Ouija 
Yes, very busy day today, quieter tomorrow (have booked a half day  ) and then we have a Bank Holiday Weekend, it's May Day on Monday so a lovely long restful weekend


----------



## Purrsey

Hello. And sorry to break the conversation going on here. And hugs...

I've been eyeing on a Hermes (or two). The one that catches my liking now is a Birkin Bleu Lin (other than Lindy). I don't intend to queue so I'm looking at resellers. 

Actually I was looking for red/pink/yellow family until this one comes along. Can I ask this is not a very common color isn't it? I've not seen much of it. I was sent pictures and it grows so well on me... Going to meet the reseller to view first.


----------



## Mindi B

LDM, so very sorry to hear of Lucky's passing.  Those great pictures of Lucky enjoying biscuit's biscuits show that he had pleasure right until the end of his days.  All of us animal lovers here understand your feelings: few things are harder than losing a beloved family member.


----------



## mistikat

Purrsey said:


> Hello. And sorry to break the conversation going on here. And hugs...
> 
> I've been eyeing on a Hermes (or two). The one that catches my liking now is a Birkin Bleu Lin (other than Lindy). I don't intend to queue so I'm looking at resellers.
> 
> Actually I was looking for red/pink/yellow family until this one comes along. Can I ask this is not a very common color isn't it? I've not seen much of it. I was sent pictures and it grows so well on me... Going to meet the reseller to view first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979351



HI; this thread is actually for off-topic chat, not chat about Hermes. There are a lot of threads on the various colours that you should have a look at. You should also get this authenticated before buying.


----------



## Purrsey

Roger! Thanks.


----------



## Purrsey

Roger! Thanks.


----------



## India

Oh, ldm, I'm SO sorry!  I know how much you loved Lucky and you will ALWAYS be LuckyDogMom to us.  He had a great life with you. You know many many animal obsessors (yes, we're than, not just lovers) there are on Chat so we all know all too well what you are going through.  It's just heartbreaking.  Take care of yourself and enjoy your memories of this very special dog.  Someday, another dog will come into your life.  He won't be Lucky - probably won't be anything like him - but little by little he will worm his way into your heart and one day you'll realize you love him SO much that you can't imagine life without him.  It WILL happen!

Well, the neighbor/dog saga continues.  Around 5:30 yesterday evening, I received an irate phone call from neighbor's boyfriend.  He yelled at me and said I had no business "siccing" the Mayor on hime and that my handyman's bill was outrageous.  He would have fixed it for less than $10 - lattice is cheap - $6.95 a sheet.  He's an idiot - cheap, thin lattice was $14.85 a sheet when we first installed it (big mistake!) 30 years ago.  The good kind (which is what was ruined) costs $35 a sheet, so we had a lot of labor - handyman had to go pick it up.  Neither neighbor's boyfriend, nor I have a car that will hold a 4x8 ft piece of trellis.  He had gotten the letter from the Mayor and was furious.  I told him I actually called the Mayor for advice how to handle this - I COULD have called Animal Control who would have picked up the dog.  Told him the Mayor said there had been "innumerable" calls complaining about the dog.  He kept yelling, "How many is innumerable?  Who are these nasty people?"  I said he'd have to ask the Mayor that.  He kept yelling and interrupting and saying that his dog was a GOOD dog and that are neighborhood was just snooty.  I finally said there was no point in continuing this discussion and the HE as well as his dog, were NOT good neighbors and hung up.  I hope both are gone quickly but doubt neighbor will reimburse me - will say that is "his responsibility".  If I had the energy, I'd take him to Small Claims Court just to be a nuisance to him, but they can't enforce a judgement, anyway, so not worth the bother.  Where's Judge Judy when I need her!

Again, ldm, I'm so, so sorry about your lose of your beloved Lucky.


----------



## canic

Hi all, just notice there is no rain coat on my purchase (kelly bag) bought last November 14 and the other one bought last february 15. Is there anyone here can confirm there is no more rain coat provided for kelly bag ? many thanks


----------



## csshopper

LDM- heartfelt condolences.  Yesterday for you was the day all of us know will some day come, but try not to think about. He was lucky, your family was lucky. Our fur babies give so much, ask for so little. The unconditional love is unmatched and because of that Lucky will always be a part of you, and will carry forward to another dog some day. India's post is spot on.


----------



## Mindi B

canic said:


> Hi all, just notice there is no rain coat on my purchase (kelly bag) bought last November 14 and the other one bought last february 15. Is there anyone here can confirm there is no more rain coat provided for kelly bag ? many thanks



My last Kelly (March) did indeed come with its raincoat.  Did your bags come from boutiques?   The raincoats are usually in the boxes.  The boutique might be able to rustle one up for you.


----------



## Mindi B

Had kind of a weird day today.  My oldest friend asked me to be "interviewed" by her son for a research paper he's doing.  After my initial panic at being faced by his questions (it's been a long time since I've had to write a paper) I kind of got into it and about three hours disappeared before I knew it!  Turned out to be fun (I hope it helps my "faux nephew"!) but it sure threw off my schedule.
Ah, well, I can get back on track tomorrow.
P.S. The questions weren't live--He e-mailed me and I responded in writing. So it makes it more embarrassing that I spent three hours answering.  :shame:


----------



## ck21

LDM--I'm so sorry.  Sending you many hugs.  Wish I could zip right over and deliver them in person.


----------



## ck21

Interview tomorrow!  Vibes, vibes, vibes!!


----------



## ouija board

Good luck, Ck!!!!!!!

Mindi, I find that composing emails (and sometimes tpf posts) has a way of sucking up way more time than I expect. At least your three hours was spent for educational purposes, not for waxing poetic about a scarf or bag color, lol.

India, it does not surprise me that the boyfriend responded that way. I've met a LOT of dog owners exactly like him. No point in trying to talk to him, just call Animal Control everytime his dog gets loose.


----------



## csshopper

ck- ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Vintage Leather

LDM -  Lucky was a Good Dog, and he will be dearly missed, here as  well as in your home.   
On an unrelated note, if Kirby does decide to transfer to my little corner of the world, I'd love to treat you to the best crepes and croissants this side of Paris.  (not mine. Actually, mine are good, but Chez Vous are even better. And I'm about a two to three hour drive from any of the major universities)  


CK ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Mindi B

VIBES, ck!


----------



## ck21

Thanks, girls!  I'm gonna do great!


----------



## ouija board

Go Ck Go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mindi B

ck21 said:


> Thanks, girls!  I'm gonna do great!



Yes, my friend, you are.  'Cus you ARE GREAT!


----------



## India

ck, Mindi is right - you ARE great and you'll be very impressive.  See - we told you just to be patient and the world would come to you!  That perfect match is out there!

Boyfriend and dog both appear to be gone! Hopefully, BOTH are gone forever.  Neighbor needs to work on her skills at choosing the men in her life.  Now, if I can just discourage her from getting a dog this summer - her present plan.  She says "I'm ALWAYS home" but is not - gone during the day constantly, and goes away for a week at a time many times each year.  I'm going to go for the expense of boarding and vet bills - that might get to her!

ldm, woke up thinking about you this AM.  I know this time will be coming for Godfrey in the next couple of years and I dread it with all my heart and soul - have been through it WAY too many times over my adult life, and it does not get any easier.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Luckydogmom said:


> It is so hard for me to type right now. We lost our sweet amazing Lucky Dog today. I am heartbroken.
> 
> A very special heartfelt thank you to Biscuit, your package meant the world to my family. His last treat was one of your sweet biscuits. I can't thank you enough for your thoughtfulness.
> 
> Hug your pups for me as I dearly, dearly miss mine&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Oh LDM. (((((((((((((Hugest hugs!!!!!)))))))))))))


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> Thanks, girls!  I'm gonna do great!



Sending you vibes, too. You are going to do great!!!!


----------



## Millicat

Hiya 

Bank Holiday Weekend ........  

3 days off ...... 

 

:reading:    

:couch:    



Who knew so much could be said without words 
I've been looking forward to this much needed break and plan rest and relaxation, a bit of gardening and generally takin' it easy !!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Many thank for all of the kind words. I knew this day was approaching but just wasn't ready emotionally. Yes, I will always be LuckyDogMom. 
I apologize for being a bit MIA, just a complicated time.

Huge vibes for you CK! 

Wishing everyone a wonderful May Day!
DH took me to the flower market yesterday to get my mind off of things, had to come home with this beautiful of roses..


----------



## ck21

In the parking lot oft interview--45 minutes early.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thinking about you. I know you're going to rock the interview.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

LDM, I'm so sorry.  If you'd like to talk about rescue when you're ready, I'm just a PM away.  Sending you so much love and bushels of hugs.  

CK, any news???


----------



## ck21

I think it went well!!  Well enough that I'd be surprised if I wasn't put through to the next round.  Will know more late next week!


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> I think it went well!!  Well enough that I'd be surprised if I wasn't put through to the next round.  Will know more late next week!




That's great!!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, I'm so, so sorry!   I know that you're heart broken.  Take care and hugs to you and your family.

Ck, hope all went well!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ck21 said:


> I think it went well!!  Well enough that I'd be surprised if I wasn't put through to the next round.  Will know more late next week!



Fantastic!  Now, the most important part..is it a job you think you'd enjoy?


----------



## ck21

I think i'd enjoy it.  Good job with good challenges.  I love a good challenge.  More importantly, growing company with lots of opportunities.  If this is a foot in the door, I'm good with that.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ck21 said:


> I think i'd enjoy it.  Good job with good challenges.  I love a good challenge.  More importantly, growing company with lots of opportunities.  If this is a foot in the door, I'm good with that.



I'm so glad to hear that, Ck!!!  Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Mindi B

ck!    Vibes continue!


----------



## csshopper

Ck-I'm thinking you are someone who sees challenge as an opportunity to excel. They should grab you quick! Great to have good feelings to carry you through the week-end. Let us know when to activate the vibes! Team CK is ready.


----------



## lulilu

LDM, I am so so sorry about Lucky!  I wish you peace and calm.  I still shed tears over Moose.

CK -- sending you prayers and vibes for your job search.  I know you will land in a great place.

Everyone -- hello.  I am lurking a bit.  Commuting takes a lot out of me, and i crunch everything into the weekend, including catching up on tv (lol) as it's impossible to watch tv in NY.  Kids and intermittent outdoor noises make hearing things clearly.  All is well.  My hand is still healing and I am frustrated by the remaining pain, weakness in my hand and arm (and inability to use it to open doors and lids).  Doc gave me an injection today, which hurts like crazy.

Wishing everyone a great weekend.


----------



## nycmom

LDM...thinking about you and wishing you peace and comfort.

ck....so glad it went well!!!


----------



## India

A Belated Happy Derby Day to all!  If you had a bet, hope it was on American Pharaoh!  

GORGEOUS, perfect weather for the Oaks, all the galas last night, and today for Derby!  It was 75 degrees and low humidity - something we rarely get in KY.  I think Mother Nature was trying to make up for two hideous winters in a row!

I'm never invited to Derby parties - they have become opportunities for business entertaining for the older group, and I'm certainly not in the younger group.  So, I watched the Derby at home with the dogs - fine with me - no traffic to battle from the track home, or worry about drunken drivers who've been drinking for two days solid!

DD and her husband went to a new gala last night - she said it was a great party - loads of fun.  It was given by her boss at a gorgeous farm.  Black tie but so many of the celebrities who are always paid to come (no, an invitation and Derby tickets are NOT enough for them!), usually ignore the dress code.  So she wore a short dress that looked great on the website.  They took another couple and had a great time.  

DGS were supposed to spend the night with me but they got a better offer.  LDM, enjoy Braxton while you can - eventually we're pretty boring!  In fact, he spent the night next door to me with a friend.  DGS 2 has gone with another family on a camping trip/overnight.  He'll be wiped out when he gets home tomorrow, but perfect weather for it.

Still no sign of neighbor's boyfriend or the dog.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## tesi

ldm-  so sorry about your dear lucky.  hugs to you.
ck-  many vibe your way for this new opportunity.  

hugs to all.  been busy, anniversary, hubby's birthday, and a garden that needs work&#8230;.
tulip pictures coming soon.  xo


----------



## ouija board

India, Derby day was spectacular! Perfect sunny weather! I was pulling for the runner up, Firing Line. More specifically, I was rooting for his jockey Gary Stevens. I'm with you, on these big racing days it's much nicer to watch the race on TV unless you're part of the horse's entourage. With everyone packed in like sardines, you really can't see anything, either in the paddock or on the track. The best seat I ever had at the races was on the back stretch with the track workers. It's away from the crowd and so quiet that you can feel the ground shake as the horses thunder past. You can hear the horses breathing and the jockeys talking amongst themselves.  Amazing experience if you don't mind not seeing the finish line.


----------



## Mindi B

OB, a question: since you are a vet and a racing fan, I'm guessing you feel racehorses are generally treated well and aren't "coerced" into being, well, RACE horses.  I am always apprehensive about watching races because I can't handle seeing a horse go down--which I know isn't common, but so hideous when it happens--and because I just sort of worry about the overall lives of the animals.   So, can I at least watch the big races on telly without worrying about the four-legged participants? :shame:


----------



## India

Mindi, I know you asked ob (and I'm very anxious to here her answer), but KY Thoroughbred people would tell you that these horses are "born to run" - it's in their genes.  Of course, all horses (other than wild ones) are trained and I guess you could say that training is "coercing", but then isn't training a dog the same?  We train them not to use our house for their toilet, to not beg at the table - any number of things, and since we often use food, I suppose that is also in some way "coercing".  

I guess we  do that with all animals under our control, including the cows and sheep that are brought in from the pasture with the "help" of a herding dog.  

Don't over-think this, Mindi.  You'll drive yourself crazy and end up selling everything you own that is made from leather or wool.


----------



## Mindi B

You have a point, India.  I totally agree that we train and use all sorts of animals for all sorts of purposes.  I don't know that I think NOT doing this is even a remote possibility in any real-world scenario--So I'm more about asking if the animals have decent lives in spite of their being, ultimately, products in some way or another.  A sheep that grows to maturity on a farm, if it has a decent sheepy life, I'm okay with, even if it ends as mutton (assuming the slaughter is humane).  But a circus elephant, no.  That's how I try to draw the line, so I was sort of pondering on which side of that line racehorses fall.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> OB, a question: since you are a vet and a racing fan, I'm guessing you feel racehorses are generally treated well and aren't "coerced" into being, well, RACE horses.  I am always apprehensive about watching races because I can't handle seeing a horse go down--which I know isn't common, but so hideous when it happens--and because I just sort of worry about the overall lives of the animals.   So, can I at least watch the big races on telly without worrying about the four-legged participants? :shame:




Thoroughbreds do have an innate instinct to run, especially with a pack as in a race. So in that sense, it could be said that racing is nothing more than harnessing that desire to run and putting it on an oval track with a finish line. Adding money to the picture does muddy the waters quite a bit. Money + sport + animals = high likelihood of unscrupulous behavior. Less so in modern racing where there are more regulations, monitoring, and testing to protect the horses and betting public, but people will always try to find ways to get an advantage over their competitors, whether or not it puts their horses' or jockeys' lives at risk. 

As for the injuries on the race track, unfortunately even when you remove the human factors (unscrupulous or not) that can cause breakdowns, there is always the factor of bad luck compounded by the high speed and close racing quarters that you can't remove even from a major televised race. But fortunately, breakdowns and crashes are not extremely common. Just very ugly and very memorable when they do happen.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, OB.  I think I'm glad to hear that they do "enjoy" the running part.  But yes, add humans to most any natural mix and things start to get messy.  Sigh.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, OB.  I think I'm glad to hear that they do "enjoy" the running part.  But yes, add humans to most any natural mix and things start to get messy.  Sigh.




That is for sure. I think animal rights advocates lump horse racing in with circus animals, and I can't really argue with that from the standpoint that any animal should be left to run free and not be used for human gain. But one could argue that an elephant has no innate desire to stand on its front legs or form a conga line with its fellow elephants in the wild, while a horse in the wild has an innate instinct to run. 

I love the sport of horse racing and always will, so I can't ever see eye to eye with animal rights groups on this issue, but there's definitely no illusion that the romanticized version that we see on TV is the true picture of racetrack life. It can be a tough life for all involved, human and equine.


----------



## Mindi B

Ita.


----------



## ouija board

Great thought provoking discussion as always, Mindi! 

Hope everyone is having a great Sunday!


----------



## Mindi B

Yeah, that's me, Miss Thought-Provoking!  (DH would just say "provoking.")
Next week's seminar topic:  Snuggles the Spokesbear.  Merely evil, or ursine super-villain?


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Yeah, that's me, Miss Thought-Provoking!  (DH would just say "provoking.")
> Next week's seminar topic:  Snuggles the Spokesbear.  Merely evil, or ursine super-villain?




I don't look at Snuggles the same way ever since you voiced your suspicions about him long ago! Ursine super villain sounds like a better story. Something about the eyes..


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm terribly torn about horse racing.  On one hand, it smacks of being way too similar to greyhound racing, though I doubt as many horses as dogs are put down at the end of their career.  On the other hand, I carry leather and eat meat.  I'm such a hypocrite.


----------



## Mindi B

No, you're not, CG.  Or if you are, most of us are, too.  It's hard.  That's why my line is drawn where it is.


----------



## India

I probably draw a line much further down the road than you all do.  Elephants in the circus?  How is training them any different than training dressage horses?  Or our dogs do "stupid pet tricks"?  Or even Agility?  Of course I also grew up going to zoos when all the animals were in small, smelly cages, not in the elaborate outdoor scenes (where often one never gets to see the animal).  I would hate to go back to those small, smelly cages, but I have no trouble with zoos.  I will never forget seeing the pandas at the Washington DC Nat'l zoo when my children were young!  We were only in DC 5 days, and we went back two more times just to see those enchanting pandas.  

OB is right that the backside of any race track is hard for the people perhaps even more than for the horses.  Our church contributes to a charity to benefit the people on the backside at Churchill Downs.  They are poorly educated, poorly paid and live very nomadic lives of poverty and just plain DIRT!  We've bought washing machines and dryers - simple things like that.  I've never gone there but the people from my church who have say that these people love working with the horses and rather like their nomadic way of life.  They just need some serious support services (and often serious dental work!).  My yard man's father spent his entire life working on the backside - died of a heart attack in his mid-50's (and no, I cannot get my yard man to quit smoking!).  

The caliber of horses that race in the Derby and other Grade I Stakes races are treated like crown heads of state.  They have multiple people to cater to their every whim.  Horses at lower grade tracks and races are another story - they truly are livestock.  

Many years ago, DH and I got to see the Breeding Barn at one of the top horse farms in KY - owned by Sheiks.  OMG!  My house should be that nice!  The high tech there - the filming (yes, it's like horsey porno - when you pay $1 million stud fee, you want to see "the act" itself with your mare).  It was amazing!  All the horse barns there are gorgeous - fancy millwork and everything.  And impeccable.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Oddly enough, I have a much harder time with horse shows (where horses need to prove their conformation to breed standards) than races.

As for the leather/fur debate - I don't carry anything I wouldn't eat. 
Except for foxes. A fox ate my pet duck and I have declared vengeance against all foxes.


----------



## Luckydogmom

I finally have a minute to myself, finally alone in the house for a few moments. I could be doing laundry, reading, baking, etc...but had to pop in for a bit of comfort.
Thank you so much for your continued support. i have to share one cute comment that my sweet DH made yesterday. He was tears eyed and said, " I miss Lucky so much, there were so many times over the past 14 years when he was the only one in the family who understood and put up with me". There was a long pause then we both agreed and laughed.
Kirby desperately wants another dog as soon as possible. I want to wait. He finally went against my wishes yesterday and brought home a puppy. Boys will be boys. More details and pics in a bit.

India, your garden is so gorgeous! I am so sorry about that nasty dog!

CK, job interview vibes daily!!! Any fun updates? Fingers and toes crossed!

Mindi, hooray for new dog toys! 

We were driving in awful traffic yesterday afternoon and missed the Derby! I was so sad. After just spending time in Kentucky I really wanted to wear my new hat and watch it from home. Oh well, it's just been one of those weeks. Our Inn Keepers from The bed and breakfast in Louisville went to the Derby.
We became fast friends while staying in their beautiful home. She sent me fun derby photos all day long yesterday. Her hat was the most amazing creation I have ever seen! One day I hope to attend...after all, I now have a hat!

Today we had a little birthday party for Braxton at our park. I can't believe he is going to be three on Tuesday! Such a kind little guy, I cherish every moment with him. India, I dread the dad when he finds a better offer, ugh.

My DFIL is back at home. He is grumpy, grumpy. I shouldn't admit this but I am really exhausted emotionally due to the amount of time I take out of my life to make sure his life is the best it can be. My life isn't the best often because of this. Does that make sense? My DMIL had a check up, the doctor said her health is fantastic...other than the fact that she has full blown Alzheimer's. Being the responsible kids isn't always a walk in the park. Rant over, thank you.

Ok, back to the puppy. I am trying my best not to get too attached. My mind is still filled with loving thoughts and memories of sweet Lucky. With that being said...he is adorable...and black and white.
His name is Floyd, goofy  name but Kirby's favorite band is Pink Floyd. Now he just really looks like a "Floyd". He is a rescue puppy, black lab and terroir. He is Kirby's puppy and may go to school with him next year. He will be in a condo that allows dogs. Or I just might kidnap Floyd and keep him here!

So happy to have a few moments. I do need to read back and catch up on everyone.
Sincere thanks for the love and support. Friendships here mean the world to me. Thank you for putting up with me during this rather yucky time!! Xoxo


----------



## Luckydogmom

Vintage Leather said:


> LDM -  Lucky was a Good Dog, and he will be dearly missed, here as  well as in your home.
> On an unrelated note, if Kirby does decide to transfer to my little corner of the world, I'd love to treat you to the best crepes and croissants this side of Paris.  (not mine. Actually, mine are good, but Chez Vous are even better. And I'm about a two to three hour drive from any of the major universities)
> 
> 
> CK ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Thank you! As for Kirby...What if he doesn't transfer to your area? I love crepes...and need a vacation!&#128149;


----------



## Luckydogmom

CSS, you are right, India's comment was spot on. This sweet puppy is melting my heart. I am trying to keep an emotional distance but it's impossible!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Cavalier Girl said:


> LDM, I'm so sorry.  If you'd like to talk about rescue when you're ready, I'm just a PM away.  Sending you so much love and bushels of hugs.
> 
> CK, any news???



I just may do that CG! Thank you! If Kirby does take this puppy to school I know I will want to find a special friend just for me!&#128149;


----------



## ouija board

LDM, glad to see you! The new puppy sounds cute! I'm sure it'll be a bit of an emotional break to play with Floyd after tending to your in laws. Sending you vibes for strength as you take on the duties of caring for them.


----------



## Millicat

Morning everyone  

If you recall it's the 3rd day of the weekend here, a Bank Holiday known as May Day and I wish this long weekend could go on all week !!!
I've had a lovely time just pottering around the house and garden, I had a new toy delivered yesterday and I love it, now tell me, aren't you all envious ? 
It stretches out fully(50') when in use then shrinks right back again when not, beautifully easy and tidy eh ? I love it 






Lately i've had that itch you get when you want to spend, know what I mean, and it just _will_ _not_ go away ...... hmmmm ....... watch this space


----------



## Luckydogmom

Thank you OB! Yes, having Floyd here really helps! We will be watching Braxton next week and I know he will have such fun with Floyd. I am still laughing over that silly name...seriously, Floyd?

Love the hose Millicat! Happy Bank holiday to you!


----------



## Mindi B

I LOVE that name, LDM!  I understand your hesitation to jump right back into dog ownership, but alas, who can resist a puppy?  Sending snorgles for Floyd!


----------



## ouija board

Floyd is an awesome name for a dog! 

Millicat, hmmm, what didya get?? if I still had a yard, I would absolutely get that hose! Genius! No more struggling to roll up unwieldy garden hoses. Happy Bank holiday!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi and OB, do you really think Floyd is an ok name? I feel as though he needs a smoking jacket and cigar, a big plaid chair and a scotch on the rocks!


----------



## Mindi B

I genuinely love it, LDM.  I love people names for dogs, particularly slightly old-fashioned or formal or otherwise unexpected names.  David Letterman used to have dogs named Bob and Stan.  I have Olive and Henry.  I LOVE "Floyd"!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Introducing Floyd...


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, he's such a handsome boy!


----------



## Freckles1

Vintage Leather said:


> Oddly enough, I have a much harder time with horse shows (where horses need to prove their conformation to breed standards) than races.
> 
> As for the leather/fur debate - I don't carry anything I wouldn't eat.
> Except for foxes. A fox ate my pet duck and I have declared vengeance against all foxes.




I am howling!!!! I'm sorry about your duck. No good foxes!!


----------



## India

Floyd is adorable - such a pretty baby.  I don't think of smoking jackets and scotch with Floyd (that's Godfrey!); I think of a real estate salesman or insurance salesman who wears a loud, terrible sport coat.  It's really a very funny name for a dog and I doubt that he cares at all!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Luckydogmom said:


> Introducing Floyd...
> View attachment 2984416



Be still my heart!  I already love him, LDM!  Don't hold back, love him with all your heart.  Even if Kirby takes Floyd to school in the fall, you'll never regret showering him with your gentle, kind affection.  And, if you miss him terribly, you can think about one of your very own.  

Love the name!  But then, I've always used people names for our dogs.  I'm sitting here surrounded by Mia, Emma, Macy and Dolly.     Cats.not so much.  Our last two were Spot and Not.  Yes, M named them for the obvious reason.


----------



## tesi

ldm-  what a sweet boy floyd is.  love and cuddle him.  

does anyone here watch the voice?  i'm an in awe of this young man named sawyer fredericks&#8230;..what a beautiful voice and the face of an angel.  i hope he can make it in the mainstream music world.  

hugs to all&#8230;...


----------



## India

LOVE "Spot" and "Not"!!!  Hysterical.  Reminds me of my DGD's stuffed kitties - one was "Calico Kitty" and one was "Regular Kitty"!  

I tend to like people names for my pets.  I'm had a Martha, Clementine, India, Godfrey, Merry, Alfred, among others.  Godfrey and Shimmer came with their names - Shimmer's breeder does not like people names and Shimmer suits her.  Godfrey is so dignified I can't imagine him being anything else.

I think Kirby is going to end up staying with you (I hope he is!).  Many apt's rented by college students do not allow pets, and usually for VERY good reason.  Floyd belongs with you, not a bunch of college boys.  And while he'll never be Lucky, he will help expand your heart to have room for him.


----------



## ouija board

Luckydogmom said:


> Introducing Floyd...
> View attachment 2984416



Yes, he's definitely a Floyd! It'd be hard not to love him.


----------



## csshopper

LDM-fabulous fur baby Floyd forecasts future fun and frivolity! What a great name! He needs a pink collar  so he can be Pink Floyd!

Maybe Lucky sent him to you.........You radiate good Karma and you'll always be a "lucky dog mom" to any dog lucky enough to be part of your family.


----------



## ck21

Floyd!!!  Love him!

Beautiful day here today!  Good times spent outdoor with Hot Cars and a productive meeting with my career coach (other than getting completely lost, finally ditching my car and running on a trail at the park in flip flops just to be 25 minutes late).  

Keep the vibes coming!  I should hear on Wednesday or Thursday if I move to the next round with the company from Friday.  It's in Healthcare, which is where I think I want to go.  On a totally different front, I have a phone interview on Thursday with a large, privately held company.  They are relocating all of their Accounting and Finance and this role would build those teams.

Tomorrow Hot Cars and I are going to run some errands.  I have to bribe him a bit to do all of this happily, so the day will end with a trip to the lego store for a $4.00 figure.  Probably a bad habit to start, but a small price to pay for cooperation.

Good night!


----------



## Millicat

Morning  
Back to work after the long weekend and i'm not yet in the mood, must give myself a talking to and gather some speed  
Ldm, Floyd is sooooo sweet, I love puppys little whippy tails  :kiss:
I didn't get the chance to use my new toy - nor have I scratched that itch and bought something 'nice' ...... got my eye on something though 

Enjoy the day everyone


----------



## Mindi B

csshopper said:


> LDM-fabulous fur baby Floyd forecasts future fun and frivolity! What a great name! He needs a pink collar  so he can be Pink Floyd!
> Maybe Lucky sent him to you.........You radiate good Karma and you'll always be a "lucky dog mom" to any dog lucky enough to be part of your family.





Millicat said:


> Ldm, Floyd is sooooo sweet, I love puppys little whippy tails  :kiss:



css, firstly, fantastic and felicitous phrase!  I love alliteration.  And the pink collar idea is genius.  I wonder if Kirby will go for that, though. . . .
Millicat, I completely agree with (and laughed out loud at) your appreciation of "puppy's little whippy tails"!
ck, so happy to hear that stuff is brewing for you!  Intriguing career adventures await you!


----------



## ouija board

Pink Harley Davidson dog collars do exist. Tack on a few studs, and Pink Floyd can strut his stuff without anyone questioning his masculinity. Not sure Kirby will go for a pink collar, even with studs, but it would certainly be a conversation starter. Not that you need a conversation starter when you're out walking with a cute puppy! Can we say babe magnet...


----------



## csshopper

FurBabiesPupBoutique on etsy customizes webbing collars and leashes. They have a Pink Floyd one in blue webbing/with band pics on it. Guys like blue.


----------



## ck21

tesi said:


> ldm-  what a sweet boy floyd is.  love and cuddle him.
> 
> does anyone here watch the voice?  i'm an in awe of this young man named sawyer fredericks..what a beautiful voice and the face of an angel.  i hope he can make it in the mainstream music world.
> 
> hugs to all...




I sporadically watch the voice and have been "wowed" by Sawyer every time I've watched!


----------



## ck21

Tomorrow is my mom's birthday.  Wouldn't that be a great day to get some good news about a job?


----------



## chaneljewel

Floyd is precious, LDM.  Love the puppy!  Like having a new baby around!  Remember that Lucky is having the time of his life in doggy heaven romping in the fields with some little boy or girl who needed his licks of love.

Tesi, dh and I watch The Voice...amazing singers.  Sawyer is fantastic!  Such a soothing voice for this young man.  I'm just not sure who is going to win!


----------



## Millicat

Morning everyone

Howling winds here in the south west - as is usual in the spring months, living up on a hill means even more so, and lucky us, rain is forecasted all day, great.  :rain:

As i have a quite scout-round here, then off for work, i'll wish you all a day of sunshine and smiles


----------



## India

We need rain, here!  After receiving 17" in March and April, we've now not had any in 3 weeks, and the temps have been in the high 80's this week - think "summer".  I am NOT ready to start watering the garden but may have to do so!

I've been MIA as I've been spending all time not exercising, on the phone arguing with my insurance company, a collection agency (yes, collection!) over a bill I never have owed at my pulmonary rehab, that we thought was resolved in Apr '14 and again reared its head in Aug '14 and now has been escalated to a collection agency, even though everyone agreed before that I owned NOTHING.  I paid the $47 just to get this resolved - not worth arguing and winning again, only to have it crop up again.  At least they had not yet reported it to the credit bureaus so my credit rating is intact.  

Then there is still the issue with my neighbor - dog is still there, boyfriend left and won't be retrieving the dog for another week.  She's keeping the dog in her basement when she goes out but he pees and poops everywhere.  He not only owes me money, he owes her as well - neither of us will ever collect and she's unlikely to pay it for him.  

Now to tackle the Homestead Exception on my property tax bill (new assessment - $100,000 more than before so higher taxes).  

I HATE living like this - no time for anything but exercise and fight for my rights....


----------



## Cavalier Girl

LDM, any more pictures of Floyd???  He's precious!  I hope your life has settled a bit.  Don't know how in the world you juggle it all, but I've noticed you always seem to have your priorities straight.  

Mindi, I'll come help you cull your closets if you'll come help with mine.  

CK, any news on the job front?  I think about you daily.

Tesi, how does the garden grow?  We haven't seen pictures in way too long.  My tulips are gone and pansies are fading, and I don't know what I'm going to use to replace them.  Any suggestions?  I've always loved lantana, but it can spread so much.  I could use it strategically placed in the front yard but not in the back.  It gives the dogs upset tummies if nibbled.

EB, has your busy season started at work yet?  I'm still enjoying fond memories of our visit last week.  

Millicat, have the winds died down?  Wind scares me way more than rain, snow, or hail.  I rode out a few hurricanes at the beach house and after the last one, swore that was it!


----------



## ck21

No news yet, but I'm confident good things will happen tomorrow!!


----------



## Greenjacki

Before looking at the picture. I thought u gals as taking about Floyd Mayweather


----------



## Millicat

Morning 

Cavalier Girl, the winds are slowing down everso slightly but not a significant amount really, I think they'll be around for the next week or two, I have a guy coming to check on a roof/wind damage issue I've seen, later, so that'll mean an expensive bill coming in !
The rains are still with us aswell ...... I would like them to blow across the Atlantic to India so that she could make use of them 

Nothing wildly exciting going on here, another busy day at work which is good, keeps me out of mischief 
Well, in theory 

Enjoy the day friends


----------



## Mindi B

ck, vibes, vibes, vibes!  Regardless of the specific news today, things are happening, calls are coming in, you are on the right path!  
Millicat, good luck with the roof repairs.  Home maintenance is always a pain, expensive and inconvenient.  I hate it.
So, I've been after my parents to do X for, literally, years.  Intermittently they agree that X is or will be necessary. . . but do nothing.  Recently, in spite of my best efforts and advice, they made some changes that will make X much more difficult and expensive.  Basically, they took X off the table.  Now I get a call from my mom saying, "You know, I think we really need to do X."
Just shoot me.


----------



## India

ck, fingers crossed!  Look at all the opportunities that have appeared with spring!  

Mindi, my mother used to do the same thing.  I was SO relieved when she decided to sell her house and move into an apt after my father died.  And I'm glad it was HER decision, not mine.  I hope I'll have the sense to do the same when I can't live in my house any longer, but it will be very hard to give it up since it is the "child" that DH and I never had together.

DIL is now telling DS that he can't have some things she was allowing him to have (and rightly so!) - she's selling them to buyers of the house.  Grrrrr....  Just hope the sale goes through with no hitches.  DS can't truly move on with his life until it is sold, and he needs to do so.

Yes, SO many things that always need doing to a house!  I need to have all my big oak trees trimmed and that could be $1500-2000 - not sure I can swing that along with new gutters and downspouts, which I badly need.  I'm trying to keep this house in perfect condition, both for when I don't have the strength to deal with it, and for ultimate re-sale.  But as you say, a pain AND expensive.

Off to rehab!


----------



## ck21

Good day today!  Great phone interview and an in person 2nd interview is already scheduled for next week.  I'm also on to the next round for the job I interviewed for last week.  Hooray!!


----------



## Mindi B

Fantastic news, ck.  Not surprising, but fantastic.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

CK!!!!!!  That's wonderful!


----------



## India

Yeah, ck!  We told you tat you are a star!


----------



## Greenjacki

My son has been having stomachache for four days  went to the doctor. He said may be gas. Need stool test. Worried.


----------



## Mindi B

Greenjacki, that is a long time for your son to be in pain, so of course you are worried!  A stool test will be a good start to finding out what is going on.  If it doesn't get better, the doctor may want to do some imaging (like an MRI) to take a look at the abdomen and see what's what.  But in a child I suspect it is likely to be something very treatable--Try not to worry too much and let the doctors do their thing!  I am not sure this is entirely comforting, but often the bad stuff is not painful, and the painful stuff is not bad!  Sending good thoughts for your family.


----------



## ouija board

Greenjacki, I hope your son is feeling better soon! 

Ck, great news! We knew they'd eventually come knocking on your door.

TGIF! Hope everyone has fun things planned this weekend.


----------



## ck21

One call down--it went pretty well, I think.  It was with an HR leader--the only sort of hard question was to describe what I think I would be doing each day.  Ummmm.....I don't know.  OK--that's not what I said.  I said I would start out by listening and asking questions.  

Next up an in-person interview for job B with the CFO on Monday, and another interview for Job A on Tuesday.  I think these are final rounds for job A, not sure if there would be more for job B. 

Keep thinking good thoughts!  I am hoping for at least one offer.  I don't know if I could be so lucky to get two and have to struggle through a hard decision....


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, Ck, I just love hearing positive news coming from your neck of the woods!  Without doubt, you're on fire right now.  Here's hoping there a bidding war for you!    But, most of all, here's to the job of your dreams.


----------



## Mindi B

^^^This!


----------



## Greenjacki

Need input: I recently got a tricolor. I personally love it. But my friend told me it will get bored easily. And people will think you only have one bag. I actually have three b. She seems right. Should I regret it?


----------



## Greenjacki

What do you think about a tricolor B. It looks so good in real life Than in picture. It is the mustard yellow, orange and beige color one.


----------



## Millicat

Go with your own instincts - because they're usually right.
Also, don't be swayed by others, stick to what you like and  to others that try and change you or your mind, and don't let it matter whether others think you have 2 bags or 12


----------



## Millicat

Morning friends 
It's the weekend ..... hurrah  
It's been a long week, and it's only been 4 days, but a hard one, this will be a nice relaxing 2 days    

Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Mindi B

Greenjacki, is your son feeling better?

Millicat, totally agree with you re the tricolor bag question.
Also, I have a question for you.  Does Royal Mail do a good job?  I ask because I am having HUGE issues with the USPS, and while the individuals I speak to are very nice, the whole system seems completely broken (not to mention that they are basically bankrupt).  So, I'm curious as to whether Royal Mail does a superior job.  Just wondering.
How's your weather there--have the winds died down?
Happy weekend to you and the kitties!


----------



## India

DD's angel food birthday cake in the oven, only have flowers to arrange - table already set.  Her birthday and Mother's Day often are quite close together (she used to REALLY resent this when she was younger!), so I'm having brunch after church at my house tomorrow.  DD felt that since it was MY Mother's Day, too, she should contribute, so she's making a cheese soufflé at my house - I'm doing the salad, asparagus, and dessert.  Easy peasy!  She uses the old Julia Child recipe and it is always fabulous - I used to fix it once a week when she was growing up.  Had to get up early and bake cake as they're never very good when made when it's raining - even with AC on inside.  It rained last night and is supposed to rain off and on all afternoon, so timing is everything.  They're SO easy to make if one just doesn't have to plan around rain!

Can't believe my "baby" is going to be 43 on Monday!  DS is 45 - geeze, they're both practically middle aged, and since I was 26 and 28 when there were born, that makes me really OLD!  Sometimes it kills me that my children are older than many on this List!

Yesterday, was the big "move".  No, I'm not moving, just all the plants on my sun porch (and LDM can attest that there are a LOT and one (a fern) is the size of a VW Beetle), so this is no minor undertaking.  DSIL and both grandsons did the moving with me pointing.  Terrace looks SO nice with all that greenery!  I still have a couple of pots of flowers to buy for a bit of color, but I quit buying lots of expensive impatiens that just get leggy an need water constantly, years ago.  Green is very welcome and looks so serene with the dappled sunlight from my big oak tree (which, I hope, is finally finished shedding tassels!).  

Off to rehab as soon as the cake comes out of the oven!  

Hope all you mothers of both humans and four-legged "children" have a lovely Mother's Day weekend!


----------



## India

Sometimes, I read the St Louis Post Dispatch just to keep up on what is happening in my old town.  Today, they had a chart with the salaries of every teacher in the public schools in MO.  I looked up two affluent school districts and practically fell out of my chair!  My late husband was a secondary school math teacher at a public/private school (it's complicated).  Granted, it was in ME, not MO, but the salaries should be comparable.  OMG - the salaries the teachers with the most seniority (my husband taught for almost 40 years), were TWICE what he was making when he retired 11 years ago!!!!  Geeze, we could have actually LIVED on such a salary, instead of paycheck-to-paycheck, with a ton of debt.  I'm just speechless....


----------



## Millicat

Mindi B said:


> Greenjacki, is your son feeling better?
> 
> Millicat, totally agree with you re the tricolor bag question.
> Also, I have a question for you.  Does Royal Mail do a good job?  I ask because I am having HUGE issues with the USPS, and while the individuals I speak to are very nice, the whole system seems completely broken (not to mention that they are basically bankrupt).  So, I'm curious as to whether Royal Mail does a superior job.  Just wondering.
> How's your weather there--have the winds died down?
> Happy weekend to you and the kitties!



Hiya Mindi
Royal Mail/Parcelforce _are_ competent in my experience, I've been on the sending and the receiving end and haven't had and issue to report over the few years - and I use them a lot !
It's all such a gamble though isn't it  

Winds ..... well I thought they'd died down but today, despite being sunny, we have a ferocious wind blowing, the pusscats are clever though, they find a sunny spot and being at ground level completely miss the battering that anything higher gets !!!
Am definitely coming back as a spoiled cat in my next life


----------



## nycmom

cavalier girl&#8230;add me to the hypocrite list, while i don't eat meat i do wear (and sit on) leather a great deal, but i think mindi b is right, we just have to know where to draw our own personal lines (or not). we watched "blackfish" recently (the controversial documentary about seaworld) and its still haunting me. on a happier note, i absolutely love "spot" and "not"&#8230;brilliant and hilarious! 

chaneljewel&#8230;i hope your wrist is recovering! 

ck&#8230;yay!!! such great news! i am thinking about you every day and sending vibes vibes vibes!!!

csshopper&#8230;love the pink collar idea for floyd! 

freckles1&#8230;i just saw your reveal thread, congrats on the "new arrival," she is simply gorgeous, just like her "sister"  

greenjacki&#8230;i hope your son is feeling better! 

india&#8230;oh my goodness your terrace sounds beautiful and so peaceful! and happy birthday to your daughter! 

ldm&#8230;i am thinking about you and lucky of course, and your family. i know what you mean about being the "responsible" ones, i am sorry this is such a challenging time for you. i do love the name floyd, and he is gorgeous!!! i am sure he and braxton will have a wonderful time together this week! 

millicat&#8230;congrats on getting through your long week and i hope you enjoy the weekend!

mindi b&#8230;i hope you are feeling better and less dizzy these days! hang in there with the parental challenges, i am thinking about you and sending vibes for peace and serenity in the midst of it all! 

ouja board&#8230;i am just trying to imagine a pink harley davidson dog collar, i am going to have to google it! babe magnet indeed! 

tesi&#8230;happy anniversary! and happy bday to your husband too! 

vintage leather&#8230;a fox ate your pet duck?!? that is so awful and traumatic! no wonder you have a vengeance, i do too now just thinking about it!

i couldn't sleep last night and did a very bad thing&#8230;i have chin length choppy layered hair and somehow in the middle of the night convinced myself it was a little uneven on one side&#8230;well i think you can guess the rest! scissors + insomnia = . i am trying to convince myself it looks cool and edgy lol!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, nycmom, I totally get the "I'll just even this up" thing--I'm rather OCD and if I get started with something like that there is rarely a happy ending.  Currently I am trying to let my eyebrows grow out a bit after just such an episode (fortunately I mostly trim rather than pluck, so hopefully the follicles aren't too traumatized).  I am sure your hair looks fine, but you can always have recourse to a stylist for a professionally "edgy" new cut!  Thanks for the peaceful vibes.  My DM arrives at the end of this week for a visit, so they may be needed. 

India, your porch sounds really lovely.  If you hear breathing out there, it's just me, hiding under a giant fern. 

Millicat, glad to hear that the Royal Mail does a good job.  Maybe we should send some USPS managers across the pond for a tutorial.  Sigh.


----------



## Millicat

Mindi B said:


> Oh, nycmom, I totally get the "I'll just even this up" thing--I'm rather OCD and if I get started with something like that there is rarely a happy ending.  Currently I am trying to let my eyebrows grow out a bit after just such an episode (fortunately I mostly trim rather than pluck, so hopefully the follicles aren't too traumatized).  I am sure your hair looks fine, but you can always have recourse to a stylist for a professionally "edgy" new cut!  Thanks for the peaceful vibes.  My DM arrives at the end of this week for a visit, so they may be needed.
> 
> India, your porch sounds really lovely.  If you hear breathing out there, it's just me, hiding under a giant fern.
> 
> Millicat, glad to hear that the Royal Mail does a good job.  Maybe we should send some USPS managers across the pond for a tutorial.  Sigh.






It's wearing, isn't it, when your expectations are rarely met   :shame:
I, for one, seem to go through life constantly disappointed in/with people.


----------



## Mindi B

I am finding that I often get lovely treatment from individuals--everyone I've dealt with regarding my recent USPS issues has been pleasant and willing to help--but increasingly the bureaucracies people work in are so top-heavy and unwieldy that even the best-intentioned employees are limited in what they can do for the clients.  THAT is incredibly frustrating for me, and for the employees, I would think.  And ironically, it only takes one dope to make a mistake that reverberates through the entire stupid system.  
Anyhow, it has helped my frustration that the employees I've had contact with of late have been kind.  That's SOMEthing.


----------



## nycmom

Mindi B said:


> Oh, nycmom, I totally get the "I'll just even this up" thing--I'm rather OCD and if I get started with something like that there is rarely a happy ending.  Currently I am trying to let my eyebrows grow out a bit after just such an episode (fortunately I mostly trim rather than pluck, so hopefully the follicles aren't too traumatized).  I am sure your hair looks fine, but you can always have recourse to a stylist for a professionally "edgy" new cut!  Thanks for the peaceful vibes.  My DM arrives at the end of this week for a visit, so they may be needed.
> 
> India, your porch sounds really lovely.  If you hear breathing out there, it's just me, hiding under a giant fern.
> 
> Millicat, glad to hear that the Royal Mail does a good job.  Maybe we should send some USPS managers across the pond for a tutorial.  Sigh.



here is the craziest parti'm hoping the guy who cuts my hair doesn't find out, last time i attempted to trim my bangs myself he wasn't happy! my next appointment isn't for a few weeks so i'm telling myself it will "settle" by then, and it will be out little secret! good luck with the eyebrows and DM visit too!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Happy Mothers Day weekend to all of you lovely ladies!! And if you don't have children, well here's to ALL women!!! 
I love reading everyone's posts. And I love the comradery between you!! 

Nycmom I am giggling about your concern over your hairstylist!! He sounds quite sassy!

Mindi B I understand about the eyebrows! I used to have beautiful Brooke Shields eyebrows and wow I allowed them to be "shaped up" waay too  many times!

India your angel food cake sounds divine. I need to get to work on my flowers!

Cheers to ALL of the ladies on TPf!!

Now off to DS baseball games!


----------



## ouija board

DH says I've officially gone batty. I started putting the seatbelt on my Birkin when I have it in the passenger seat. But I've had it go flying twice this week after I had to slam on the brakes. Safety first, right? Can't have the handles getting bent out of shape! 

Mindi, hope your USPS woes get solved. At least the employees have been nice. I've met a lot of postal workers that are downright snarly even on a good day!

Nycmom, I've discovered that hairdressers know their own work, and more importantly, know when someone else has been messing with their client's hair! When my hairdresser was transitioning to a new salon, I was talked into letting a student at a mall salon cut my hair (supervised!) for free. It was the same cut that I've always had, but my hairdresser knew as soon as she saw me, 8 weeks later, that it wasn't her handiwork. Busted! 

Greenjacki, I agree with Millicat that if you love your tricolor Birkin, then that's all that matters. I'm curious why your friends say that the tricolor bag will make others think you have only one bag.


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks for the good post office vibes, everyone!  Three packages actually arrived today! (Chat vibes rock.)  However, a fourth is still in stasis, and now a fifth package has gone astray.  See, there is a one-letter difference between many state abbreviations, and if you don't type them just right, a package might--theoretically, mind you--go to ColoradO instead of ConnecticuT.  Just hypothetically.ullhair:


----------



## ck21

All day shopping trip for an interview outfit.  A confident woman can ( and should) wear a nice hot pink dress with a black jacket, right?  Both interviews are with women....


----------



## Mindi B

ck, that sounds wonderful!  The right combination of bold and distinctive with respectful and appropriate.  And if you feel great in it, THAT's the most important thing of all!
Vibing!


----------



## ouija board

Ck, a new outfit is definitely in order! Hot pink is worn by a confident woman. Go for it!

Mindi, glad three of the four wayward packages arrived, but boo that a FIFTH package has gone missing. O looks nothing like T, but maybe USPS employees have a different system of reading letters, lol!

Freckles, hi! Hope you had a nice day watching baseball! My nephews are in Little League, and it seems as though it takes over your Saturdays, with the games and practices.


----------



## Luckydogmom

I little check in, honestly trying to catch my breath! Pots of flowers for you...


Wishing everyone a wonderful Mother's Day!
We are all moms here, some kids have four legs, some have two. Some have fur, some need hair cuts! I celebrate all if you and thank you every day for being in my life.
The past few weeks I haven't been able to keep up, I am so sorry. However, please know you are all on my mind daily!

My DFIL continues to slip down hill. We have asked SIL to fly out soon. She will come out for a few days at the end of the month. 

Hugs and kisses!!! Xoxo


----------



## Millicat

Mindi B said:


> Thanks for the good post office vibes, everyone!  Three packages actually arrived today! (Chat vibes rock.)  However, a fourth is still in stasis, and now a fifth package has gone astray.  See, there is a one-letter difference between many state abbreviations, and if you don't type them just right, a package might--theoretically, mind you--go to ColoradO instead of ConnecticuT.  Just hypothetically.ullhair:



This kind of attention to detail is where the world at large trip-up.
To me it is _everything_, yet to others it's either not that important or just not really necessary.                                      
Much the same with time keeping       ullhair:


----------



## Vintage Leather

Mindi B said:


> Thanks for the good post office vibes, everyone!  Three packages actually arrived today! (Chat vibes rock.)  However, a fourth is still in stasis, and now a fifth package has gone astray.  See, there is a one-letter difference between many state abbreviations, and if you don't type them just right, a package might--theoretically, mind you--go to ColoradO instead of ConnecticuT.  Just hypothetically.ullhair:



If its any comfort, I have a lot of family in Buffalo MiNnesota.  And yet, they have often have packages that disappear to Buffalo New York...  


But the zip codes aren't even a little familiar at all!!  Silly peoples.  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~for packages that arrive in a timely fashion~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Silly peoples, indeed!  Glad I'm not the only one, VL.  With the number of problems I'm having I was getting a little paranoid that the USPS was out to get me.

I shamelessly prevailed upon DH for a Mother's Day treat, managing to convince him that furkids count. I pointed out that I feed dogs five times a day (Olive twice, HenHen three times).  Thirty-five dog meals a week!  (DH: "Who says you don't cook?")  He is making cheese souffle.  Then I will have to walk on the dreadmill for the rest. of. the. day.

Happy Mom's Day to all our amazing Chat moms!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happy Mother's Day ladies. I've been MIA because the cold I caught in Vegas turned into a nasty case of bronchitis. So, I've been trying to get enforced rest. I finally went to the doctor on Tuesday when I could not shake the cold.

My schedule has been crazy. I went to a benefit in Boston last weekend. Word to the wise. DayQuil and wine don't mix. I nearly had to go to the hospital. It hit me all at once during the dinner. Luckily we were staying at the venue. I made it to the room and passed out. But I left a nearly new Dolce Gabbana coat at the event. (CG, it's the one I wore to the Hermes opening in DC.) Luckily the organizers had the coat and they FedExed it to me through my account.

My good news is that DD called last night. Though she does not have her MCAT score, she got her percentages. She's in the top ten percent of all persons who took the exam. She really studied hard and was justifiably thrilled.


----------



## lulilu

Happy Mother's Day everyone!  Will never catch up, but I am sending best wishes to all.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, you silly person, of COURSE Dayquil and alcohol don't mix!  I'm so glad you didn't have to go to the ER, but that was dangerous, woman!  Also glad you got your coat back.  And HUGE congrats to your DD.  Well done, EBDD!
Happy Mother's Day, EB.  No more cold medicine cocktails, okay?


----------



## Mindi B

Hi, lulilu!  How's the wrist?


----------



## ouija board

EB, major congratulations to your DD!!!!!!!!!!! We knew she'd do great! I hope you are on the mend from bronchitis. 

Lulilu, how are you doing?

LDM, what beautiful pots of flowers! I love the lime green and black/white combo. You have such a good eye for color and style! I hope you are having a relaxing, stress free day today. You deserve it!! Vibes for your DFIL.


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B I hope the cheese soufflé is fabulous!!! I'm thinking of you while watching my wild hooligans play in the couch!!
Eutopebirkin that is awesome about your DD! Top 10% is incredible! Good grief I'm glad you got your coat back. What an ordeal. Hope you are feeling better. 
Ouija board I LOVE that you are buckling your B in! Brilliant idea and I'm going to do it too! DS baseball games have been ok this spring... It's hard because they won 2nd at state last year - 5 boys graduated and well, it's taken its toll. He loves it and is a great outfielder!! I love watching him. I'm so proud of him. He's just an amazing kid. We are going driving later... He's getting more confident. 

Ck the dress and jacket sound great!! Good luck!!

Luckydogmom the pots are gorgeous!! 

Happy Mothers Day ladies!!


----------



## fluss85

Did. Hermes have sale?


----------



## mikeyta

happy mother day to all of you in this forum


----------



## chaneljewel

EB, yikes...that's scary....glad you're feeling better.  And DD!  Huge congrats to her!!

So things here are hectic.  DH decided to remodel the kitchen and extend it into another room that we really don't need.  We found someone to do the remodeling and he can start this week!  It's been crazy!  Yesterday we picked out cabinets and counter tops...I'm so excited!  But the work of clearing out two rooms. It's been a tiring process.  We're still not finished but he's not starting till Wednesday so...work, work after work!  It will be worth it though.  I love my new cabinets and the quart tops are beautiful!   If I could just fast-forward a couple of months...haha.


----------



## ck21

Quick pop in....sending warm thoughts to all.

Getting ready to go to a concert with friends.  Geardaddies...anyone?  My favorite band and I'm so excited.  Then, big interview tomorrow.  Eeeekkkkk!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh my gosh, EB!  I nearly fainted when you said you left that gorgeous coat at the event in Boston!  So glad it made it home to you.  This cold you have is getting a bit scary.  I hope you're taking care of yourself and staying home this week.  Please, rest, rest, rest!  I know, not a word that comes easily to you.  

Give DD a huge congrats from me!  Though, I have to say, I'm not surprised in the least.    When is graduation?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Wow, Chanel, I'm so impressed!  Around here, you put your name on a list to get things done, and _maybe,_ in a few months, someone gets to you.  Your kitchen sounds as though it's going to be wonderful!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Happy Mother's Day to all!
EB congrats to you daughter, that is fantastic!!
CK good luck to you, huge interview vibes of live and support[emoji177]
Braxton is here, thank goodness for silly laughter!


----------



## Luckydogmom

ouija board said:


> EB, major congratulations to your DD!!!!!!!!!!! We knew she'd do great! I hope you are on the mend from bronchitis.
> 
> Lulilu, how are you doing?
> 
> LDM, what beautiful pots of flowers! I love the lime green and black/white combo. You have such a good eye for color and style! I hope you are having a relaxing, stress free day today. You deserve it!! Vibes for your DFIL.




Thanks OB! Happy Mother's Day to you!!
I hope you were pampered all day long![emoji177]


----------



## Luckydogmom

chaneljewel said:


> EB, yikes...that's scary....glad you're feeling better.  And DD!  Huge congrats to her!!
> 
> So things here are hectic.  DH decided to remodel the kitchen and extend it into another room that we really don't need.  We found someone to do the remodeling and he can start this week!  It's been crazy!  Yesterday we picked out cabinets and counter tops...I'm so excited!  But the work of clearing out two rooms. It's been a tiring process.  We're still not finished but he's not starting till Wednesday so...work, work after work!  It will be worth it though.  I love my new cabinets and the quart tops are beautiful!   If I could just fast-forward a couple of months...haha.



Chanel, I am so thrilled for you! Please keep us posted with your exciting kitchen updates, I love hearing about these home projects! With I lived near by, I would love to take a peek!! How is your wrist??


----------



## Luckydogmom

India said:


> DD's angel food birthday cake in the oven, only have flowers to arrange - table already set.  Her birthday and Mother's Day often are quite close together (she used to REALLY resent this when she was younger!), so I'm having brunch after church at my house tomorrow.  DD felt that since it was MY Mother's Day, too, she should contribute, so she's making a cheese soufflé at my house - I'm doing the salad, asparagus, and dessert.  Easy peasy!  She uses the old Julia Child recipe and it is always fabulous - I used to fix it once a week when she was growing up.  Had to get up early and bake cake as they're never very good when made when it's raining - even with AC on inside.  It rained last night and is supposed to rain off and on all afternoon, so timing is everything.  They're SO easy to make if one just doesn't have to plan around rain!
> 
> Can't believe my "baby" is going to be 43 on Monday!  DS is 45 - geeze, they're both practically middle aged, and since I was 26 and 28 when there were born, that makes me really OLD!  Sometimes it kills me that my children are older than many on this List!
> 
> Yesterday, was the big "move".  No, I'm not moving, just all the plants on my sun porch (and LDM can attest that there are a LOT and one (a fern) is the size of a VW Beetle), so this is no minor undertaking.  DSIL and both grandsons did the moving with me pointing.  Terrace looks SO nice with all that greenery!  I still have a couple of pots of flowers to buy for a bit of color, but I quit buying lots of expensive impatiens that just get leggy an need water constantly, years ago.  Green is very welcome and looks so serene with the dappled sunlight from my big oak tree (which, I hope, is finally finished shedding tassels!).
> 
> Off to rehab as soon as the cake comes out of the oven!
> 
> Hope all you mothers of both humans and four-legged "children" have a lovely Mother's Day weekend!



Happy birthday to your darling daughter and happy late Mother's Day! Yes, your gorgeous, magazine worthy, sunroom is filled with beautiful greens! What a perfect spot to sit and read.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, chanel, this is EXACTLY what I would love to do one day.  Our present house is a case of great location, not great layout, so the ideal would be to re-do certain elements.  Keep us posted as the project develops!  I shall live vicariously through you!


----------



## Luckydogmom

I have been procrastinating writing this post. Last Thursday Kirby made the decision that he wasn't the best "dad" for Floyd at this point in time of his life. We called the owner and he was happy and understanding, welcomed Floyd back into his home. They have decided to keep Floyd , even the name! I am proud of Kirby for making this decision even though I truly adored sweet Floyd. He bought him when his emotions were sad due to the loss of Lucky. We know another puppy will come along at the right time, when he is married years from now hopefully. The owner is very nice and sends Kirby cute photos daily and told him to visit any time. I know he did the right thing, hard for all of us but best.
So an empty house once again, at least I have Braxton this week to keep me busy! 
Thank you for all of the puppy support...and we DID buy him a pink collar!! Kirby loved that idea, as did the owner. On a good note, on Saturday while antiquing, Kirby found a rare Pink Floyd record that he had been searching for. All is well, what an emotional roller coaster this has been.

Happy Monday, thinking of CK and her interview!!


----------



## India

Oh my, yes, children do put us through huge emotional roller coaster rides!  Floyd was adorable, but you don't really need a puppy right now while you are away hours each day, dealing with DFIL and DMIL and all their many needs and woes.  

College student and puppies (even grown dogs) rarely turn out well.  Many places will not rent to students with pets, and frankly, they just plain don't have the time for them - their job is to go to college.  Hard choice but good for Kirby for making such a mature, selfless decision.

DD's cheese soufflé yesterday was fabulous as always.  Such a treat!  Nice lunch and the DGS's cleared the table, rinsed the dishes and silverware and made what in our family is called a "clean mess".  I don't know if DD told them to do this ahead of time, but they did it and DGS2 managed to clear with no breakage!  He's a bit clumsy...

DSIL has just informed me that he will not be on the Vineyard with the boys prior to DD's arrival after 2 weeks - just bring them and drop them off.  I am NOT pleased as the amount of grocery shopping and laundry for two teenage boys is overwhelming.  I'm not concerned about supervising them - it's the other stuff.  I think he and DD have agreed on this, so it's a done deal.  The boys are going to have to take responsibility for their own laundry and I'm going to be going to the store daily (think a salmon swimming upstream to spawn - that is what it is like going to the store in Edgartown).  

chanel, new kitchen sounds very exciting, if exhausting!   Can't wait to see pictures of the finished product!  Amazing that you can get someone right away - I'm still trying to get the gutters done and a new awning over my kitchen door from the hail storm last Oct!!!  No one wants to do small jobs anymore.  Congratulations on DD's wonderful test results!  

Need to go to the store - absolutely NOTHING in the house to eat!!!  On Fri and Sat's trips, I was concentrating on food for brunch yesterday, and nothing else- except flowers - can't eat those!


----------



## tesi

ck-  wishing you luck today!   many vibes for the interview.
ldm- happy floyd is safe and well.  the right time and the right puppy will come. 
eb- hope you are feeling better!
india- you will certainly need patience and fortitude with the teens, but know they love and adore you for all you do.  of course they are teens so this might not be readily apparent&#8230;&#8230;
but you are filling their hearts with memories they will always treasure.
chanel- what an exciting project.  sounds wonderful. don't mind the mess, it will all be worth it.

(as i listen to drilling in my foyer&#8230;&#8230;.i think my teeth hurt from the noise of drill bit hitting concrete)

love to all&#8230;...
having a hard time catching up but know you are all in my thoughts and prayers.  xo


----------



## Luckydogmom

India and Tesi, you are right about Floyd, the time will come that is appropriate for a pup in his life! With so much going on in our life it just wasn't right to take on the responsibility of "life with a puppy".

Tesi my teeth hurt thinking about the drilling! What are you working on? Did I miss a post about it?

India, that is a big responsibility for you. With that being said, this will be a good experience for your DGS'. They are good boys, I bet you will have some wonderful alone time with them! 

We are checking about hospice now for DFIL. Difficult decisions, loving decisions.

Homemade blueberry muffins, sausage and eggs for breakfast, puzzle pieces and hot wheels cars everywhere...I am happy!


----------



## Mindi B

LDM, that was a mature choice by Kirby, and the kindest choice for Floyd.  Sounds like the right thing, and glad Floyd's seller was understanding.  Sending you hugs as you make difficult decisions about FIL.

India, sounds like a lovely Mother's Day.  Hopefully the boys will step up and manage their own laundry on the vacation--Could be a good growing up experience for them! 

ck, VIBES!


----------



## ck21

Thanks girls!  Just picked up the interview dress!!


----------



## Mindi B

ck, you look MAGNIFICENT!  That color is killer on you.  Great gams, too (and I say that in a totally non-creepy way, honestly ).


----------



## ck21

You made my day Mindi!


----------



## Mindi B

Babe, I am Team CK All the Way!  I'd make that into a cheer, but I can't do cartwheels.


----------



## csshopper

ck-spent career time as head of an HR office. I'd hire you in a red hot minute, that outfit is a big win, coming through the door you are making a confident statement. Nicely done. I'm on Mindi's CK team too!


----------



## Mindi B

Gimme a C!  Gimme a K!  What does it spell?  Well, er, nothing, actually, but you know what we mean, right?


----------



## ouija board

Looking fantastic, Ck!!


----------



## ck21

I survived!!  I think it went well, though she was hard to read.

Another interview tomorrow.  Keep the vibes coming!!


----------



## ouija board

That's great! Vibes for tomorrow's interview ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

LDM, I'm sorry that Floyd had to go back to the seller. It must've been so hard to say goodbye to that cute face! Very mature of Kirby to recognize that it's not the right time for a dog. 

Chanel, good luck with the kitchen renovation! Very exciting! I went through that last year, although we didn't have a ton of demolition. The process was not fun, but I'm so happy with the finished product.


----------



## chaneljewel

LDM, I think Kirby made a mature decision about Floyd.   Good for him!   A sign he's growing up but not ready for too much responsibility.  I think school is a big enough responsibility anyway.
I remember when our son brought a dog home from the pound while dh and I were at the beach.  He told me that he got Tucker so that we wouldn't forget Hume when he went away to college.  I think that was the sweetest thing...but how could he think I'd ever forget him?!  I cried!  
Well, kitchen demolition starts Monday.  The engineer has cleared things to take out part of a wall and tear another down.   He's developing the plans which should be ready Thursday,   At least we have a few more days to get things packed.   I'll post pics as it gets underway!
Ck, your outfit is perfect!  Good luck!  Any company will be fortunate to get you to work for them!


----------



## rushka

Can't help but comment on that fab dress choice CK-it just oozes confidence and positive energy.  As Diana Vreeland said, "Pink is the navy blue of India".  Adding my thoughts to the chat vibes heading your way.

Chuckling at the college boys and dogs stories.  My first is a freshman happily wrapping up his kickoff year at a beautiful school in Seattle whose only blemish seems to be their c**p dorms. He is desperate to sell us on the idea of getting an apartment.  Thought pointing out that he could have a dog would be a selling point :roll eyes:.  Still not sure he waters, feeds and cleans himself! Extra cynical because I have spent the last 9  months breaking in the sweetest little possessed by the devil rescue pug.  He lives to love when not peeing on Scalamandre clad sofas&#8230;.come to think of it boy 1 may have down the same.  Hopefully patience and Vitamin X see me through again!

***Madly waving and sending vibes to all***


----------



## tesi

ck-  gorgeous look!!  love it.  best of luck tomorrow.  
and p.s.   love, love, love your hair&#8230;&#8230;i want it desperately.  

ldm-  so sorry about the hospice situation-but it is a necessary step.  hugs to you and the whole family.

love to all&#8230;...


----------



## ouija board

Rushka!!! How are you? Congratulations on your first born going to college! What a milestone! And a possessed by devil rescue pug? Perhaps the sofa might be better off encased in plastic for awhile, and all the breakables stashed up high...


----------



## csshopper

rushka- is this the same little devil pug who inhaled food and you resorted to putting it in a muffin tin to slow him down???? Weird that I remembered that because I think it was a long time ago, but I thought the muffin tin thing was brilliant and it stuck in my head. 

CK ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!


----------



## Mindi B

To whom it may concern, ck's hair is, indeed, da bomb.  Shiny, perfect curls.  

rushka, helLO!  My Henry was also a dervish as a puppy.  There were a few times when I was afraid to come home and hear from DH (or, more likely, find for myself because DH was clueless) the latest outrage committed by that boy.  But the peeing pug is one lucky little devil dog to be rescued by you.


----------



## ck21

You girls are so kind!

I'm sitting in the parking ramp, 40 minutes early.


----------



## Mindi B

Sending those interView Vibes, ck!


----------



## Freckles1

Good luck ck!!


----------



## shoes319

crochetbella said:


> Good morning all!
> Haven't had time to check in because Lily is here!
> We're over the moon happy and Ollie is being a wonderful "big brother".
> Hope all is well with you all.


 


Congrats CB!!!  She is beautiful - hope you are well!


----------



## India

CK, you're a winner and that outfit is perfect.  As for that fabulous hair...well...it's FABULOUS!  I'd hire you in a NY Minute!  VIBES as you're in the interview right now!!!


----------



## ck21

Thank you for the good thoughts.  It couldn't have gone better!


----------



## Mindi B

ck, YAYAYAYAYAY!


----------



## India

Forgot to take a picture of my Mother's Day/DD's BDay table - you know me and setting the table - as important - maybe MORE important than the food!  I'm not clever like LDM with all the great little things she makes to make a table VERY special.  I just get out things from my ridiculously large collection (some collect purses, some china/silver/crystal!).  

Here is my "Ode to Mother's Day" place setting.

China was my mother's sweet old Spode - oh how the woman loved and was proud of those dishes!  The pattern is an old one "Ann Hathaway", part of Spode's "Jewel Collection".  

The sterling flatware is Gorham's "Strasbourg".  It was my late MIL's "summer silver" - the set she took to the Vineyard every summer.  I use it everyday.

The crystal is a mystery pattern (at least to me!).  It belonged to my paternal grandmother and I adore that ruby red base on the very thin, etched crystal.

The placemats/napkins?  That's MY addition - found them on ebay several years ago.  They are exquisite handmade linen and cotton organdy Madeira work mats/napkins.  They're a pale yellow and are very special.  I use placemats a lot on my table - too expensive to have clothes laundered more than once or twice a year.  I've found many of them on ebay.  I'm particularly found of Madeira embroidery on linen/organdy.  The skills of the seamstress who inserted the organdy, by hand, into the fine linen and did the embroidery is just a work of art.  Most of the sets I've picked up on ebay were under $75 for 6-8 placemats and matching napkins.  There are only a couple of places left in the US where these can be special ordered (and yes, it's ALWAYS a SO!), and they typically run $350-800 per placemat/napkin!!!!  They end up on ebay as no one wants to iron anymore.  They couldn't be easier to iron - just iron with a good hot iron while they are wet.  I keep mine in the freezer while waiting to have a bunch to iron, turn on the TV with a good movie and iron away (while sitting in a comfortable desk chair!).  

Anyway, my "Ode to Mother's Day".  And yes, I always DO remind my DGS's where these things came from - truly "eternal life".


----------



## crochetbella

shoes319 said:


> Congrats CB!!!  She is beautiful - hope you are well!



Thank you Shoes!  We're settling in to our new lives as parents. It's such a change and we are tired but oh when she smiles - my heart melts! 

Hope all the moms had a wonderful Mother's Day! Hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## crochetbella

ck21 said:


> Thank you for the good thoughts.  It couldn't have gone better!



Yay!!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, C'bella, she's just gorgeous!  And, is already giving that look, "please, paparazzi, no more pictures!"


----------



## shoes319

crochetbella said:


> Thank you Shoes!  We're settling in to our new lives as parents. It's such a change and we are tired but oh when she smiles - my heart melts!
> 
> Hope all the moms had a wonderful Mother's Day! Hope everyone's doing well!




Beautiful!!  You will adjust and things will change again lol!!  My 'baby' is having a baby!!  Well technically his girlfriend is...but still   Take care!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, CBella, those CHEEKS!  What an absolute doll.   and


----------



## India

Adorable!  Enjoy!


----------



## Mindi B

EB, sorry about the Caps.


----------



## etoupebirkin

^ Yes, I'm in mourning. But at least they showed up and played hard. On the other hand, we were going to spend bag units on tickets if they went further. As it was, Sunday's game alone cost us close to $600. And we've been to 5 playoff games so far.

This week, I finally broke down and stayed in bed for two days and just rested. I realized I just had to do it before the bronchitis became pneumonia. It he cold I believe is finally gone.

CK, you look amazing. And I hope you get a job offer soon.

My love to all. I've got to go. Busy day today.


----------



## Mindi B

VERY glad you took care of yourself and are feeling better, EB!  Have a good day!


----------



## India

eb, we must all learn to listen to our bodies.  Yours said "go to bed and heal" and I'm SO glad you obeyed!

Waiting with fingers crossed, ck!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, did you feel the tears falling from above when the Caps lost?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

You have to laugh.  The irrigation guys came by this afternoon two hours late to start up my system.  When I asked him to repair the ones that are broken before he leaves, he looked at me like I was delusional, and told me he had a schedule to keep, but would do the best he could&#8230;..this after being two hours late.  I think it's time for some changes.

So far today, I've put my landscaper, and irrigation company on notice&#8230;..improve, or get fired.   All I can say is, Lord help the next repairman that walks into my house, I'm in the mood to take names and kick ***.  Getting older has it's privileges.  I just wish I'd started sooner.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> EB, did you feel the tears falling from above when the Caps lost?



Yes. And I want to burn my Mike Green jersey.. And I hear you about repair persons. Lord help me with my patience


----------



## ck21

Go get 'em, CG!

EB- glad you are feeling better!

Cold, rainy day here.  Hot Cars and I went shopping all day.  First the title nine warehouse sale, then to the mall to drop off some alterations.   

No job news, but tomorrow is going to be a great day!!


----------



## tesi

cb-  what a little sweetie!  
eb-  take care of yourself, with much to do you need to be in top form.
ck-  still sending new employment vibes across the miles.  so proud of you. 
cg-  i feel like the landscapers are the worst, absolute worst.  it all starts out fine, but the next year they fall short.  i do have a wonderful group at the beach but they still need some direction, especially when the owner has new hires that aren't aware of the routine and my insane involvement in the process.  i'm generally out there side by side with the crew!  maybe landscape architecture is my next-life career.  

just finished my second GIA education course on diamonds!  passed my final with a 98.  
hugs and love to all!


----------



## ck21

tesi said:


> cb-  what a little sweetie!
> eb-  take care of yourself, with much to do you need to be in top form.
> ck-  still sending new employment vibes across the miles.  so proud of you.
> cg-  i feel like the landscapers are the worst, absolute worst.  it all starts out fine, but the next year they fall short.  i do have a wonderful group at the beach but they still need some direction, especially when the owner has new hires that aren't aware of the routine and my insane involvement in the process.  i'm generally out there side by side with the crew!  maybe landscape architecture is my next-life career.
> 
> just finished my second GIA education course on diamonds!  passed my final with a 98.
> hugs and love to all!



So cool that you're taking those classes (and you're a very good student!).


----------



## ouija board

Good morning! It's been raining cats and dogs here for the last week. I might need to trade in my car for a boat and a pair of hip waders! No complaints, though..it's usually drought season right about now. 

Tesi, congratulations on passing your GIA exam with flying colors!! 

Cbella, major cuteness!! She's rocking the sunnies 

Ck, fingers crossed for multiple job offers flying your way!

EB, glad you took some time off to recover. Not an easy thing to do, I know. 

CG, I no longer personally employ landscapers or irrigation people, but I do indirectly still pay for their services through condo fees. Let's just say, my black thumb could've done a better job on our yard than they did. I feel your pain and frustration'

Happy Friday and hugs to all!


----------



## Mindi B

Wishing everyone a happy weekend!  DH is off on a European business slog (London-Paris-Frankfurt-Paris-London.  Yup.  Makes no freakin' sense to me) and my DM is arriving tonight to keep me company while he's gone.  Raves and half-naked men EVERY NIGHT, baybee!  Okay, more like Netflix and ice cream, but you know, still fun.


----------



## KW14

What does "propped quills" mean in relationship to the ostrich leather?


----------



## India

K, I have no idea.  You might post this in the regular Hermes forum - you will get far more replies.

Netflix and ice-cream sound pretty good to me!  Hope you and your mom have a great time - I'm sure this is a HUGE treat for her - it sure would be for me!

DGS1 had his first AP exam yesterday - haven't hear how he thought it went.  He's hoping for a 5 but would be happy with a 4.  Next year, he's taking 3 AP's - and will most likely take 4-5 as a junior and again as a senior.  Most of the students at his HS end up having taken 12-14 AP's and many enter college with sophomore standing.  With tuition as high as it is these days, that's an ENORMOUS savings!


----------



## ck21

Today marked my last day of employee discount which meant a big shopping trip.  I thought it would be fun, but it was strangely sad.  Maybe now I won't walk around the store and add things to my cart like it's all free!!!  
Today was more out of control than usual--tank tops, tshirts, maxi skirt, Legos....the list goes on!


----------



## ouija board

Ck, I can imagine that was a bittersweet shopping trip. At least you made the most of your discount..Legos ain't cheap! 

Mindi, how's your girls' weekend going? Raves, half naked men, ice cream...typical Saturday night, right?

India, good luck to your DGS! It really is a financial advantage to get those basic college credits before he even starts college.  I'm hoping DD is in the same boat. It'll make the cost of private school less painful if she gets scholarships and has a shorter undergrad period. 

Speaking of Legos, I started putting together the London Bridge set that I bought DH for his birthday six years ago. Not sure why I thought he was into Legos at that time, but I was obviously WAY off the mark on that gift. The box sat unopened next to his armchair for four years and eventually was moved into the laundry room by our cleaning lady. I guess she got tired of mopping around it! Maybe if I wait long enough, DD will be old enough to put it together. She's already got enough small Disney princess sets to start her very own theme park, and she puts them together on her own..a 2000pc London Bridge set isn't THAT big of a leap for her


----------



## Mindi B

We will need pictures, OB, you know that, right?
Last night's rave was pretty good, but we really need more half-naked men.  I'll try to rectify that this evening.
ck, of course that was a rather melancholy shopping expedition.  But, as OB notes, Legos ain't cheap, so glad you made the most of it.


----------



## ouija board

Yes, pictures will be forthcoming, assuming I ever finish the darned bridge! I do feel a bit like I'm cheating since it comes with step by step instructions. It's not as if I took a pile of Legos and created it on my own. But dang it, even with instructions, it's not exactly a piece of cake!

Hope everyone had a great weekend! Back to the grind tomorrow..


----------



## Mindi B

OB, I have no spatial intelligence at all, so I wouldn't be able to build the thing with instructions, video, or a Lego guy standing beside me shouting in my ear.  I am impressed that you have undertaken this project!  I would love a few "under construction" shots, if your time permits.
Monday.  Huh.


----------



## Freckles1

OB I am smiling at the thought of Legos !! My DB could sit for hours on his haunches and build worlds with his Legos!! My DS and DH have built the Eiffel Tower, the millennium falcon and the Death Star!! All $500 a piece! And God help the cleaning lady who brings one of those masterpieces down!!!  The painters tried to move the Eiffel Tower a few years ago and let me tell you , it was ugly!! 

Mindi B you are a hoot! Would love to see some half naked men... Preferably 19 years younger than me... Have to stay above 20 or I will feel creepy [emoji12] 

India my DS took 2 AP classes this year.. Will most likely get B+ in both. DH and I said he should just take the basic class so his GPA fairs better. His response was "I'm not taking the idiot class". Oh boy!! And by no means is my son brilliant. He is a very hard worker though. Which in the end, is more important if you ask me. 

Cheers to a great week ladies!!


----------



## ouija board

Freckles, I did the Millenium Falcon last year! Another present for DH that he at least started, but never finished! I would shed tears if anything or anyone knocked that thing to pieces. Not because I'm so attached to it, but I honestly don't know if I could put it back together! I didn't know there was a Death Star..may have to look for that one. I'd better figure out where I'm going to stash London Bridge once I'm finished. It'll probably go in DD's room and soon be overrun with princesses and my little ponies. I think it's great when kids get into Legos. So many good skills that they are learning.


----------



## Freckles1

ouija board said:


> Freckles, I did the Millenium Falcon last year! Another present for DH that he at least started, but never finished! I would shed tears if anything or anyone knocked that thing to pieces. Not because I'm so attached to it, but I honestly don't know if I could put it back together! I didn't know there was a Death Star..may have to look for that one. I'd better figure out where I'm going to stash London Bridge once I'm finished. It'll probably go in DD's room and soon be overrun with princesses and my little ponies. I think it's great when kids get into Legos. So many good skills that they are learning.






Here is our MF!!  It hasn't moved in 3 years!! Everyone is too scared to touch it!! 

You will have to take a photo of the London Bridge! We love all things Lego! I love that the LB may have ponies and princesses to add to his ambiance! Ha we actually found some pink Legos for our DD a few years ago! 

And yes Legos are such a great learning tool!! Math math math!!! Which means I'm terrible at building with Legos!!! 

Good luck if you get the Death Star. That thing was a killer for DH!!!


----------



## ck21

Oh my.... That lego set May be in my future!!

Good news...on to 3rd rounds for one of the positions!!  3 hour interview on Wednesday!


----------



## Mindi B

Wow.  That Millenium Falcon.  Just, wow.
ck, yay, hooray, woot!  Vibes will continue!


----------



## India

Yea, ck!  You go girl!

All three of my DGS have adored Lego, but the eldest is the "Lego-Master".  Even if given a set that was WAY beyond the recommended years, he had it finished by Christmas afternoon.  Many ended up on a low windowsill/desk but over the years, they finally had to be taken apart and put away.  We never got any of the $500 sets due to cost, but also, where on earth does one display them?  For that much money, they can't just be dismantled!  My DD has a nice sized  house, but it does not include a "trophy room"!  Youngest DGS got a set for Xmas but I think it may be his last - breaks my heart that this era is over!  DD has all the Lego pieces in two rolling drawer units (like one buys at Office Depot).  Easy to store.  I kept all DS's Lego pieces - they are still in a decorative bucket in my library in case any boy happens to have the urge to build again.


----------



## Freckles1

India said:


> Yea, ck!  You go girl!
> 
> All three of my DGS have adored Lego, but the eldest is the "Lego-Master".  Even if given a set that was WAY beyond the recommended years, he had it finished by Christmas afternoon.  Many ended up on a low windowsill/desk but over the years, they finally had to be taken apart and put away.  We never got any of the $500 sets due to cost, but also, where on earth does one display them?  For that much money, they can't just be dismantled!  My DD has a nice sized  house, but it does not include a "trophy room"!  Youngest DGS got a set for Xmas but I think it may be his last - breaks my heart that this era is over!  DD has all the Lego pieces in two rolling drawer units (like one buys at Office Depot).  Easy to store.  I kept all DS's Lego pieces - they are still in a decorative bucket in my library in case any boy happens to have the urge to build again.




India you are so right!! The Legos have to be kept!! The memories, the cost and the thrill of looking at what you've built - they are truly a toy for all ages and of the ages! 

Ck good luck!!  3 hours holy cow!!


----------



## India

Freckles, I keep going back to your picture of the Millennium Falcon.  WOW!!!  DGS1 would have killed for that.  I may send the picture to him.  At 15, he's more interested in trying to start a company for his app, than in still building Lego, but I think this one would have him drooling!


----------



## ouija board

India, the Millenium Falcon is pretty cool, especially if DS is a fan of Star Wars. It comes with all the characters and opens up to show the interior. You're right, though, the dilemma is what to do with all of these sets when the kids have outgrown them! I actually enjoy doing large 2-D (2000pc) puzzles over and over, but with 3-D puzzles like Legos, it pains me to dismantle everything because it looks so cool. 

Freckles, thanks for the heads up about the Death Star! Sounds like a challenge! That would definitely be one that would get encased in protective Kragle (Lego Movie humor) if I ever finished it! 

Ck, great news!!


----------



## tesi

freckles-  the millennium falcon is unbelievable!  wow.  what determination.
ck-  good luck in the 3rd round.  we are pulling for you as always.

monday greetings to all-  just back from dentist.  hate that drilling noise and the damn drilling.  
just another poopy monday.  and its cloudy too.  but i'm still kicking! 
hugs all around!


----------



## Freckles1

tesi said:


> freckles-  the millennium falcon is unbelievable!  wow.  what determination.
> ck-  good luck in the 3rd round.  we are pulling for you as always.
> 
> monday greetings to all-  just back from dentist.  hate that drilling noise and the damn drilling.
> just another poopy monday.  and its cloudy too.  but i'm still kicking!
> hugs all around!




Oh tesi I feel for you!! My front tooth died when I was 19 and I spent my entire sophomore year of college at the periodontist!!! The 70yr olds and me!!  Hope you are finished soon with the drilling! 

Our son is 16 now so he doesn't do Legos anymore, but he does help the neighbor boys when they ask him to build with them. It's quite sweet.


----------



## csshopper

A lovely vacation in Oregon, visit from DD and her SO for an extended Mother's Day, and then "life" threw us a curve. DH ended up in the ER for the standard battery of tests and labs and scopes and scans when stroke is suspected. Diagnosis, not a stroke but Aphasia, which in his case was a temporary, but scary, loss of ability to formulate words and speak. Only time will tell if it is the beginning of a disability, meantime it's "carpe diem," and we are doing well. 

Ck- that was smile provoking news. 3 hours gives them time to find out how fabulous you are.
Very very best wishes to you as you continue in this process.

Mindi- have those naked men gotten dressed yet? 

India-has that nasty dog departed from next door?  Good for your DGS and his AP work! Entering with Sophomore Status has saved children in our family $$$$ and given them a boost of confidence as well. BTW-your Mothers Day menu and table setting sounded like something from a magazine.

ob- Impressive work. It's been over 30 years since I purchased Legos and am obviously out of touch with what's on the market these days. 

Freckles1- Death Star would be the death of me. Little rows of houses were about all I mastered when DS was playing with them. I was an English major. :reading:

tesi- I feel your pain. Have major restorative work on the horizon and am d.r.e.a.d.i.n.g it.

ldm-if you're reading, know you and your family are in my thoughts. Just the relatively short time I've recently had with DH's medical issues reminded me again of how these things become an alternate life. Vibes of support for you.


----------



## tesi

css-  my thoughts are with you and dh&#8230;i so hope it was just a one time occurrence.  
and to sweet ldm-  you are in my thoughts and prayers as well&#8230;&#8230;
many vibes and love sent your way&#8230;.


----------



## ck21

Adding my thoughts to our LDM and for you too, CSS.  So glad DH is doing better.

I am sure major dental work is inevitable for me.  I brush, I floss and even use prescription toothpaste.  Still, I have cavities....


----------



## Mindi B

css, that would be terrifying.  Do the doctors think there was a temporary blockage that restricted blood flow, or. . . ? (You don't have to answer that; it's none of my business; just agree that this is super-scary).  I am glad your DH has recovered and hope this was just a one-time thing that will end up as a mere blip on the screen of life.
Vibes for all who need 'em.
Say, anyone ever received an "eFax"?  I just got one--supposedly--from the Australian tax office--supposedly--and there is NO WAY I'm clicking on any part of that sucker, as I can think of no reason why any agency Down Under would have any reason to contact me.  I'm thinking scam.  There IS an "eFax," but that doesn't mean this is legit.  Highly suspicious.  Just because I'm paranoid doesn't mean they aren't out to get me.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, I hate getting emails like that. Even though I know it's a scam, I'm paranoid enough to wonder if I'm getting the email because someone out there is using my identity. 

Well, London Bridge is done! If anyone was wondering, apparently Rapunzel's tower was located just adjacent to the bridge. As was Jasmine's palace and Ariel's grotto. Now you know.


----------



## ouija board

Csshopper, what a frightening experience. Not that any other emergency isn't frightening, but losing one's ability to speak makes things so much more disorienting. Sending you and your family vibes and prayers.


----------



## Mindi B

Gee, OB, I hadn't considered identity theft.  Um, thanks? 
The bridge is AWESOME!

Update: Just had an online chat with eFax who confirmed that since I have no account with them, this is likely to be a hoax and can be deleted and ignored.  Issue closed.  Didn't click on anything in the e-mail, so I should be okey-dokey.
But still, OB, thanks for suggesting the scary possibility that there is a fictitious Mindi B out there wreaking havoc!  Like one of me isn't plenty.  Jeez!


----------



## ck21

Thoughts needed....third in person interview tomorrow.  Do I wear the same pink dress and risk running in to the person I met with last week?  This is another alternative (ignore the total bed head  ).  Black dress, zebra type jacket.


----------



## ck21

Pic


----------



## Mindi B

I say that since the pink dress was a memorable statement, go with the black/zebra combo.  It is very sleek and professional.  JMHO.


----------



## ck21

Thanks for the thoughts, Mindi.  I feel better in the pink combo, but it was memorable for sure.  This interview is with 3 different men (last was with a woman).  I'm on the fence!


----------



## Freckles1

OB that bridge is the most impressive "toy" I have seen ever!!! What a piece of art!!! Congratulations!!!!! Holy moly!!


----------



## India

ck, you can't go wrong with either - you'll look great and you ARE great!  Can't imagine a 3 hr interview - by the end, I'd probably tell them to go jump in the lake!

css, how utterly terrifying.  At our age (and your DH is even older), ones health can change in the wink of an eye and everything can change forever.  Let's hope this was just a fleeting oddity - they DO happen!  

LDM, I have a feeling that your plate is very full right now, what with the law school graduation, figuring out DIL problems, and Kirby home and undecided about next year.  WAY too much!  You need your husband to at least whisk you away for a morning at the LA flower market, or even better, a weekend away.  

Mindi, these spam emails are always a bit scary.  Right now, I am getting at least one email each day wanting to help me consolidate my "student loans".  Huh?  And it worries me that these loans may have been made under someone using my identity.  

ob, that London Bridge is fabulous!!!!  What a piece of art!

Today is the primary election in my state.  Can I just vote for "None of the Above"!!!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Heeeellllooooo! I am alive, kind of.
CSS Huge vibes to you and your sweet and wonderful DH! I have a heavy heart reading your post.
Where in Oregon were you? Did I miss reading this?

CK, major interview vibes for you sweetie! IMHO you look adorable in anything you wear!


We just returned from a week in Oregon at our 2 DS's law school graduation. I am so very proud of him and his accomplishments. We had a wonderful time celebrating his hard work. The graduation ceremony was incredible. One of the speakers, a judge, brought me to tears. There was an article about it in the paper the next day. It was one of those, remember forever moments. My sweet dad, brother and DSIL joined us, as well as Kirby. We had a fun family time together with no drama. This is remarkable! We did have numerous calls from DH's parents' care givers but tried to ignore them as much as we were able to. It was so refreshing to be away from them. That may sound mean and uncaring but their needs exhaust me daily. 
I have not had a chance to read back yet but I will enjoy doing this today finally. We all tried to be free of any social media while away, emails, etc...it was hard. I did post on FB only because I was so proud of our son. I had to have one proud mom moment!
I am hosting a big dinner party for my dad tomorrow evening. I am not prepared at all. He asked me to do this months ago so I can't say no. Baking, cooking and cleaning all day! The dinner is at our home, blah.
Thank you for caring....xoxoxo


----------



## ouija board

Ck, I love the black/zebra outfit! I'd wear something different from the first interview outfit, just to be safe. 

Mindi, yup, that's me, putting paranoia where previously there was none! Drives DH crazy, all my "what ifs" and "but it could happen"! Glad you confirmed that it's a hoax.


LDM, glad to see you! You must be SO very proud of your son!! What an accomplishment!


----------



## Mindi B

Congratulations to the new LDM DS, Esquire!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Many thanks OB and  Mindi! Some other good news, he is taking the CA BAR! I can't wait to have him living a little closer.

I ended my previous post without finishing. My DD stopped by for a little Gramsie break in her day

In a nut shell, life right now is far too hectic. I worry about things when I wake up, fall asleep with concern. I long for a day when nothing important is spitting at me. I guess it's just "life". It was great having the break filled with happiness, I needed it!

Miss you all and I am so happy to be back!


----------



## csshopper

There is nothing in the world like Chat! 

tesi, Mindi, ck, ob, India, LDM, thank you to all for your words of support. I feel them. 

Mindi, no offense taken at all with your question, DH is almost 86, has been on blood thinners for 30 years. No blockages. Diagnosis is "age related". He routinely "exercises his brain" and is as physically active as he's able to be, yet aging does cause changes in the lobes of the brain. The horrible irony of this is that DH is a man who is a great conversationalist, he is engaging, intelligent, funny, a great listener, a true Renaissance man who can pull up facts and antidotes that often cause us to pause and say "HOW do you know THAT?"  

I hate emails like the eFax one. Our most recent "phish" was for a wire transfer failure that needed to be resent. I'm like ob, my reaction is, "OMG somebody is spending money in our name." A little paranoia is healthy these days.

ck- Your "bad hair day" puts my post-hairdresser coif in the ditch. Either outfit is a winner, they project strong stylish professionalism, you look really polished in both. I would wear the one that makes me feel the best. 

ob- I studied the picture.....are the strands stretching from the bridge to the Towers made of Lego's, they look fragile?  This is so cool and, definitely worthy of being in the neighborhood with little ob's princesses and ponies.  Several years ago as part of a Tour of Great Britain we were served a catered dinner in the Tower early on in the trip. My DH commented he was glad it wasn't our "last meal" as so many before us in history had had there.

LDM- congratulations to your son! We have a DGS graduating from there next month. He has loved Eugene and the experience of being a Duck.  We were in Ashland, staying at a wonderful B and B and seeing 3 plays, then going further up I-5 to help DH's DA celebrate her 100th birthday. Hadn't posted about it before going.  Can absolutely understand why your DD asked you to do this dinner for him, it will be first class, lovely setting and delicious food presided over by gracious hosts.


----------



## India

ldm, how great he's taking the CA bar!  Near is GOOD!  That dinner party will be fabulous and you know you love doing anything for your dad - he's very special.  Remember, no one will know that you didn't make the napkins or grow something or do all the special little things you do!!!  They'll just enjoy great food and being together.

css, hate hearing it's "age related".  I don't EVER like to hear ANYTHING is "age related" for anyone!  Me, in particular!  

ck, will be thinking about you tomorrow.  That is, when I'm not dealing with my cleaning woman, my yard man, the HVAC people (check-up), and the tree trimmers who will be here with huge equipment at 8AM!!!!  Why is everything on Wed!!!!!  Yikes!


----------



## tesi

ldm-  congrats to the proud parents, grands, and especially to you sweet son!  how wonderful that he will be in cali also.  near and dear is the best place to be.  enjoy the happy times and let some of the difficulties go from time to time.  you cannot fix nor control the situation, but just be there for your dh and his family.  

css- thank you for the update on dh.  he sounds like a dreamboat to me! 

mindi- i so get the paranoia with all the scams out there.  so much data is just floating around and we are terribly vulnerable.

ck-  love the leopard- agree that a different look makes sense.  and GOOD LUCK!  you got this.

india-  good luck with the herd of workmen!  yuk&#8230;.

ob-  now that is a beautiful bridge&#8230;.sometimes i like to imagine being a tiny person in a lego world.  crazy, right?

love to all&#8230;.have a big speech to do at a township meeting again tomorrow.  hate politics but i refuse to sit idly by when injustice abounds&#8230;..
xoxo


----------



## ck21

Go get em, tesi!

OB-thought of you today as I was perusing the Lego aisle!  Love the bridge!


----------



## Mindi B

Sending hugs to all this morning.  Also vibes.  Feel free to take what you need and pass them along.
Enjoying my DM's visit, but missing DH as he treks across Europe.  Only two more "sleeps" until he is home!


----------



## Rami00

Hello everyone! My SA mentioned that the boutique will be getting the flag bags in coming months. I felt so lost coz I didn't know what he was talking about. I tried to search but couldn't find much info.


If you have seen one or own one.... please enlighten me.  Thank you.


----------



## Mindi B

Rami, there is a picture in the Hermes Styles--Birkin, etc. thread.  It looks like a ghillies-trimmed toile bag with the center section of the toile done in a contrasting color.  Sort of the love-child of a Birkin Ghillies and a Birkin Club.  I am underwhelmed--there is a lot going on.  But it does have a sporty vibe, if that's your style.  Check out that Birkin thread in the Hermes Reference library and search for keyword "flag."  HTH!


----------



## ck21

I think it went well!!  Now we wait...!


----------



## India

Geeze, the way hiring is done these days leaves me speechless!  I guess in today's job world, no one ever gets an offer at the end of an interview.  I don't do the unknown/waiting well!  And it's a danged 3 day weekend.  How dare they leave all of us hanging like this! The nerve!  Don't they realize Chat is waiting and biting our nails!


----------



## Mindi B

India said:


> Geeze, the way hiring is done these days leaves me speechless!  I guess in today's job world, no one ever gets an offer at the end of an interview.  I don't do the unknown/waiting well!  And it's a danged 3 day weekend.  How dare they leave all of us hanging like this! The nerve!  Don't they realize Chat is waiting and biting our nails!



LOL!  Yeah, this!  For heaven's sake, people, let ck know so we can all relax!


----------



## ck21

Let's all hope for an offer tomorrow!


----------



## Mindi B

Super-powerful positive vibes are coming your way, ck, but the outcome is really irrelevant in that you are AMAZING regardless of what this one company decides.  Chat will always be behind you!


----------



## Freckles1

Rami00 said:


> Hello everyone! My SA mentioned that the boutique will be getting the flag bags in coming months. I felt so lost coz I didn't know what he was talking about. I tried to search but couldn't find much info.
> 
> 
> If you have seen one or own one.... please enlighten me.  Thank you.




Rami I'm pretty sure I've seen a B40 flag on the B40 thread..... Very cool...


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  Yeah, this!  For heaven's sake, people, let ck know so we can all relax!




That's right!! Good grief!


----------



## tesi

chat vibes to our beautiful curly-locked dynamo!!!


----------



## ck21

You all made my day!   I promised hot cars a trip to the mall tomorrow.  It will be a wonderful distraction!


----------



## Freckles1

ck21 said:


> You all made my day!   I promised hot cars a trip to the mall tomorrow.  It will be a wonderful distraction!




I LOVE that you call him hot cars!! My DS ( who is now 16 ) was CRAZY about his cars!!!
We had tons of the orange road everywhere in our house!! When we would visit my DB in Brooklyn we would bring the cars and drive the old lady crazy below DB apartment with the cars zooming everywhere on the hard wood floor!!


----------



## ck21

Hot Cars got his name from our very own Mindi, I believe.  Those were two of his first and favorite words.


----------



## Rami00

Mindi B said:


> Rami, there is a picture in the Hermes Styles--Birkin, etc. thread.  It looks like a ghillies-trimmed toile bag with the center section of the toile done in a contrasting color.  Sort of the love-child of a Birkin Ghillies and a Birkin Club.  I am underwhelmed--there is a lot going on.  But it does have a sporty vibe, if that's your style.  Check out that Birkin thread in the Hermes Reference library and search for keyword "flag."  HTH!



Thank you! Thank you! I couldn't find much info on web either. Very few to be found in reseller market. 



Freckles1 said:


> Rami I'm pretty sure I've seen a B40 flag on the B40 thread..... Very cool...



Curiosity is killing me LOL. I will go through the Hermès styles thread. Keep you posted.


----------



## ouija board

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! Thank you! I couldn't find much info on web either. Very few to be found in reseller market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curiosity is killing me LOL. I will go through the Hermès styles thread. Keep you posted.




I thought the Birkin Flag was from a past season and not reissued. I recall it being sort of color blocked (don't recall the Ghillies part) and thinking that in the right color combo, it'd look nice. But definitely casual and sporty, as Mindi said. Good luck with the search! 

Ck, fingers, toes, and eyes crossed in hopes that you get a job offer soon!!

LDM, great news that DS is taking the CA boards! It'll be nice for you to have him closer home. 

Csshopper, those lines on London Bridge are, indeed, Legos! Not too fragile. So far, they've taken a beating from DD's playing and not broken apart. Just need to figure out a resting place for this behemoth. I have very few shelves tall enough or long enough. The dining table may turn into a Lego display/play area. I obviously did not think this one through...


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, don't beat yourself up, OB.  One "legos" with the heart, not the head.  
It has been an odd, cold, unsettled week here in the NE.  BUT, considering the wild weather elsewhere in the US, I won't gripe too much.
Thursday.  Huh.  DH home late tomorrow!


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> Ah, don't beat yourself up, OB.  One "legos" with the heart, not the head.
> It has been an odd, cold, unsettled week here in the NE.  BUT, considering the wild weather elsewhere in the US, I won't gripe too much.
> Thursday.  Huh.  DH home late tomorrow!




You may need to hire out to help you move that bridge!!! The Eiffel Tower lived in my DH office for over a year!! Take photos of your accomplishment and let the ponies whinny!!!
Yeehaw!!!!


----------



## India

Well, I survived yesterday.  Tree trimmers where her for their allotted 4 hrs and got everything done.  I've learned the way one handles tree trimmers is to first ask them what needs to be done - they'll give a VERY long bucket list.  Then say "How much of this can be done for $1000?".  It's amazing that ALL can usually be done, but if an estimate was requested first for the work, it might be $1500-2000.  They also like "cash" a LOT!  Everything looks SO much better!  These people have a great eye and we're usually on the same page with most trimming.  Getting that huge bucket truck up and down my driveway and my neighbor's (essential for trimming 3 trees), is a tight squeeze, but they always manage.

Yard man was here as well - had him busy planting a few ore plants.  When I think my garden is full to the brim, I can always find a place for a few more!

And cleaning woman was here and vacuum cleaner broke.  She wanted me to rush out and get her a new one (she's never liked this one), but I had the perfect excuse with a huge bucket truck in my driveway - no way to get out!  So I called DSIL to bring over there vacuum, which he did.  She hates it, too, as it's so heavy.  So off this week to see if mine (only 2-3 yrs old) can be repaired.  I do NOT want to buy a new vacuum!!!!

Then, my final contribution of the day to the economy, was the HVAC man to do the seasonal service on the two AC units. He was here about an hour.

Did I mention that I then collapsed in a heap?  I had also trimmed off the dead stalks on the hydrangeas in front - once again, they froze back to the ground so no blooms for me this summer.  If I stay outside very long (and I needed to with the tree trimming), I always see something that needs to be done.  Yes, my back DOES hurt today from all that bending over, but I know it's good for flexibility.  Wish I could work in the garden the way I used to be able  to do - there is SO much that needs doing and I"m impatient and want it all perfect at once.  

Off to take the dogs to the groomer, me to rehab and then to the alteration lady.  I've bought two dresses - one at Talbots and one at Chicos (you can see how I'm really into designer clothes - NOT!), and neither fits right.  I sort of like them but how much I like them will depend on how much it costs to alter them.  I need a couple of more dresses for summer for church etc - casual, but not too casual (at my age, one does NOT wear sundresses!).

Fingers crossed today for CK!!!!


----------



## Rami00

ouija board said:


> I thought the Birkin Flag was from a past season and not reissued. I recall it being sort of color blocked (don't recall the Ghillies part) and thinking that in the right color combo, it'd look nice. But definitely casual and sporty, as Mindi said. Good luck with the search!
> 
> Ck, fingers, toes, and eyes crossed in hopes that you get a job offer soon!!
> 
> LDM, great news that DS is taking the CA boards! It'll be nice for you to have him closer home.
> 
> Csshopper, those lines on London Bridge are, indeed, Legos! Not too fragile. So far, they've taken a beating from DD's playing and not broken apart. Just need to figure out a resting place for this behemoth. I have very few shelves tall enough or long enough. The dining table may turn into a Lego display/play area. I obviously did not think this one through...


 
Thank you Ouija. My SA mentioned that the boutique will be getting couple of flag/club  Birkins/Kellys and if I was interested. That's how the search started for pics, info..


----------



## Mindi B

That Ghillies Flag I noted in the Styles thread may indeed have been a hybrid--Now I am remembering a Flag I was shown a year or so ago and I don't remember Ghillies trim, just the color-blocked toile.  Huh.  Anyhow, it is a sporty look and the leather portion of the one I saw was BARENIA (didn't get it; didn't need it; but yowza).


----------



## ck21

Just got a note that they expect to reach a decision by the week of June 1st.  Looks like I've got a bit more waiting ahead of me!


----------



## Mindi B

ullhair:


----------



## tesi

ck-  rats, i was hoping for good news before the holiday weekend!  

india-  you had an amazing productive day-good for you!!  and more plants is always a good idea.  always.

mindi-  unsettled, yep, that's it.  mercury is in retrograde.  maybe that's it.  happy your dh is headed home

my big political speech was good but not good enough. frankly small town politics get me down. i am amazed by what zoning boards argue over with one person (the swing of a shower door- i kid you not!)  versus what they allow others do get away with.  neither was my issue specifically but i was speaking in protest of a local business in a residential zone that had some illegal additions.  i was very pleased to be able to expose a local zoning attorney on the record for his improper intimidation tactics of a friend during her sworn testimony.  at least that's something.  he objected to my statement, but it is now on public record. 
my friend is a female that owns a small business that has had some extremely unsavory dealings with the other business and its owners.  (they have posted false reviews online and called her many unpleasant names on social networks)   the attorney is male. 
the old boy's network still lives i am afraid.  not everyone is the gentleman like the man i married.   it is virtually impossible for me to let injustice go&#8230;&#8230;

mindi, i need your advice for how to let it go.  no rush.  i've resumed breathing rather than seething. 

love to all- and happy holiday weekend!


----------



## Freckles1

tesi said:


> ck-  rats, i was hoping for good news before the holiday weekend!
> 
> india-  you had an amazing productive day-good for you!!  and more plants is always a good idea.  always.
> 
> mindi-  unsettled, yep, that's it.  mercury is in retrograde.  maybe that's it.  happy your dh is headed home
> 
> my big political speech was good but not good enough. frankly small town politics get me down. i am amazed by what zoning boards argue over with one person (the swing of a shower door- i kid you not!)  versus what they allow others do get away with.  neither was my issue specifically but i was speaking in protest of a local business in a residential zone that had some illegal additions.  i was very pleased to be able to expose a local zoning attorney on the record for his improper intimidation tactics of a friend during her sworn testimony.  at least that's something.  he objected to my statement, but it is now on public record.
> my friend is a female that owns a small business that has had some extremely unsavory dealings with the other business and its owners.  (they have posted false reviews online and called her many unpleasant names on social networks)   the attorney is male.
> the old boy's network still lives i am afraid.  not everyone is the gentleman like the man i married.   it is virtually impossible for me to let injustice go
> 
> mindi, i need your advice for how to let it go.  no rush.  i've resumed breathing rather than seething.
> 
> love to all- and happy holiday weekend!




Well tesi now I'm all fired up with you and for your friend!!! I hate the good ol' boys!! We've got a lot of that here in my town. Boo

Glad you exposed that fella! 

India I'm exhausted just hearing of all your shenanigans ...... The bucket truck, the cleaning lady.... Will love to see photos of your beautiful garden and trimmed trees!

Ck they need to hire you in the spot!! I'm sure you are brilliant and the hot pink dress sealed it for me!! 

The last day of school was today and I am whipped just from running people to and from finals all week!! DH and I are headed to NY tomorrow for good food and good drink! Maybe a little shopping too [emoji12]

What is everyone else up to this Memorial Day weekend?


----------



## India

ck21 said:


> Just got a note that they expect to reach a decision by the week of June 1st.  Looks like I've got a bit more waiting ahead of me!


Well, poop!  That's two weeks!  Geeze, people make the decision to marry faster than that, sometimes!  Hope they are equally generous with the time they give you to make a decision if the job is offered.  

I abhor today's way of hiring...


----------



## ck21

I'm hoping it's just the holiday week causing the delay and not an over abundance of other candidates!


----------



## Vintage Leather

ck21 said:


> I'm hoping it's just the holiday week causing the delay and not an over abundance of other candidates!



It might also be that the hiring committee needs to give their evaluations to HR, HR needs to review them, and then make a decision, and then they can confirm to you that you are perfect for them.  

Still, it's stressful.  Have a few more vibes: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Mindi B

Can I have some vibes in half a coconut with a tiny paper umbrella in it?  I love those.
ck, what VL said!
css, how is Mr. css doing?  Hope he is feeling well and not too stressed by the recent scare.  And hoping the same for you!  
Friday.  W00t.


----------



## ck21

Tuesday is looking like a big day.  Job A will make a decision on Tuesday (they just called) and I have a 6 hour interview for Job B.  Eeekkkk!


----------



## India

You're on a roll, girl!!!!  Yeah, CK!!!!  LOTS of vibes coming your way!


----------



## csshopper

Ck-What an affirmation of YOU and your talents! Bidding war, bidding war, bidding war!

Mindi- all the news is good here too.DH has pruned the roses, watered his tomato plants and is off to get a pedicure. Tonight he and his team will try to improve their ranking in the Bocce League. Meantime he has three book in progress and pages of email correspondence with world wide friends underway.....in other words, normal for now, but we never take it for granted. At your end, hope your DH has a smooth flight back across the pond. With things so solid here I'm off on a brief trip to visit DD in a nearby city with An H boutique and some time to visit with friends.


----------



## ouija board

Ck, great news!! But SIX hour interview??! Whew, they'd better make you an offer after that!

Csshopper, it sounds like DH is back to his normal activities, which is such good news. Have a great trip to visit DD! Hope you find something fun at H!

Tesi, good for you speaking out. Hopefully some change comes of it.

Mindi, vibes in coconut drinks with umbrellas are the best! Sending a couple of coconuts your way!


----------



## Mindi B

css, so very happy to hear that news!  Safe and fun travels to you!
ck, that is AWESOME!  I'm with css: bidding war!  Also, over six hours I would demand snacks and beverages.  Just sayin'.
Thanks for the coconuts, OB.
tesi, I hate the old boys' network, but it is a fact in many fields.  Good for you for standing up to it!


----------



## Luckydogmom

CK, huge interview vibes for next week and good news for Tuesday! So much going on for you, it makes me dizzy to think about!!

India, you amazing me with all you have going on. Be sure to take care of YOU! I can only imagine how beautiful your yard is now! Your entire neighborhood is stunning!

Mindi, coconuts galore for you sweetie!! Pink striped straws as well!&#55357;&#56469;

Tesi, that boys club mentality irks me to no end. Good for you for standing up! So much of that goes on around here as well. We JUST had a huge incident with our next door neighbors with illegal home improvements, it didn't matter because they "know someone"... Ugh.

CSS, good news!! I love hearing about this, makes me smile! Happy H hunting to you and have fun with your DD!

Memorial Day is our DD's birthday, her DH is taking her out for the night so sweet Braxton will be here! We are working on a yummy menu for her birthday dinner, pavlova for dessert!
My DFIL had a fall this week again. SIL is flying out tomorrow. I know it will be a stressful few days. Our DD and SIL DO NOT get along at all. UGH. SIL has never even given a glance to Braxton, not even a card when he was born. May need a glass of wine this weekend, with a pink striped straw!

I hosted the big dinner for my dad, so much fun! I loved making it special for him and his guests.
I may post a pic of the table all set, really fun! I did post one on Instagram in case any one cares to peek.
Also a few of the desserts that I made as well. Wish you all lived near by so I could have you all over for a fun Memorial weekend dinner!!

Hugs to all...xoxo&#55356;&#57147;&#10084;&#65039;&#55356;&#57147;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> css, so very happy to hear that news!  Safe and fun travels to you!
> ck, that is AWESOME!  I'm with css: bidding war!  Also, over six hours I would demand snacks and beverages.  Just sayin'.
> Thanks for the coconuts, OB.
> tesi, I hate the old boys' network, but it is a fact in many fields.  Good for you for standing up to it!




Mindi-they said they would provide food from a top-notch caterer!!


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## etoupebirkin

Need to do a big catch up. Proposal season is hitting, so my schedule and tPF time is definitely limited. Last night was my first late night (past 9pm) of the season. Today, I had a proposal notarized and hand delivered it. Then I grabbed DD went out to shopping, lunch and nails -- absolute heaven. 

DD graduated last weekend with honors from her very competitive college. She just missed magna *** laude by a hair -- There's a story behind this, best shared over a bottle of wine. But she got a 4.0 last semester, so i did owe her a shopping trip. 

Plus since October, I've dropped two dress sizes due to diet and exercise. My summer wardrobe needed a re-vamp. DD and I were both successful.

I've been off the antibiotics for 3 days, and I feel OK, so I think the bronchitis is finally G O N E.

My SIL and MIL played nice-nice over the graduation weekend. Even on a three hour car ride from DD's college to my house. So maybe LDM, SIL will behave herself...If not, there's always Vitamin Vino (for you and DD). Sending you hope and patience vibes.

CSS, sending you and your family healing vibes.

Tesi, you are such a kind and patient soul. But I would not want to deal with local politics in your area for any amount of money, birkins or kellys. My dearly departed FIL had to deal with this stuff.

CK, sending you vibes. I hope you find the best position for you!!! Any company that gets you will be very, very lucky. But if you have a chance, delay starting and have a perfect week with Collin. No stress, because you have a job-- but spend a week of fun with him!!! 

I was with my DD today. I was in the dressing room at NM and I told her I hoped she would view these lunch and shopping and times together sessions as precious--because they are. She agreed, much to my happiness.

The quadruple murder in DC hits too close to home. We are not too far removed from that family.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Did I ever say that my favorite pasta of all time is bucatini? I'm making some roasted butternut squash, pancetta and onion bucatini with goat cheese and butter for dinner? BTW, I've starved myself today with an 80 calorie yogurt and a half sandwich today for lunch. And I ran for a few miles this morning.

But I did have a LOVELY glass (or two) of Sterling Sauvignon blanc while cooking. Its. Just. So. Yummy. I'm playing the Galloping Gourmet tonight.


----------



## chaneljewel

This has been a tough week. I got a stomach bug and couldn't stop vomiting and other for two straight days.  Fever too.  I'm still not able to eat much.  On top of that I had to be home with the kitchen construction.  A wall was removed one of the days so it was quite noisy.  What timing!  This was a fierce bug!
Ck, hope all works out with the job!
LDM, family issues can be so annoying.  Why can't everyone just get along!
Congrats to your DD EB!

EB, I can't wait for my new, big kitchen!  I love to cook so will be in heaven!  And drinking a good bottle of wine while cooking is even better!


----------



## Mindi B

chanel, hope you are on the mend.
DH is home (late last night, or actually, early this morning) and is already cooking for me and my mom.  Yay!  Gotta get the guy back in the harness, pronto.


----------



## India

mindi, glad DH is back safe and sound and you have him nicely back in the cooking harness again!  Can't let that habit become NOT a habit!

Boring, quiet weekend here with DD and her family in Northern Michigan!  I would have gone to CT to see DS, but was not invited.  He's still very possessive of his time with his children.  I holt this passes soon...


----------



## ck21

Quiet weekend here too.  Rain expected for the next few days.

Today I got out for a short run.  Half marathon training has officially begun.

Thinking of you all!!


----------



## Millicat

Morning friends, what a busy lot you are, after a days/weeks work i'm prostrate, I _really_ don't know where you all get your energy from - wherever and whatever it is I want some too, send it across 

We have a Whitsun Bank Holiday here this weekend, these 3 day weekends are such a sensible idea, shame they're not the norm 

Yesterday was a hot one and I got a tad sunburnt along my browline, whilst reading, in a hot and sheltered area of garden that is a real cottage garden - I like it when it looks a riot of growth and colour because it feels very 'secret garden-ish' and there's a place for that in every English garden, somewhere 
In a couple of weeks when everything's in full bloom i'll post some pics and show you what i'm talking about all the time 

Meanwhile ..... there is  much pestering going on around me as 2 starving to death pusscats tell me that I should be seeing to them and not indulging myself on here !!!

Enjoy the day ladies


----------



## India

Oh, Millicat, it sounds divine!  PLEASE do post pictures when it's at it's prime!


----------



## Millicat

Hi India, how are you my lovely ?
I will, it's all gathering speed nicely, i'd love to see yours at the moment too !


----------



## India

My garden is somewhat "between seasons" right now.  I do have some yellow sedum blooming, and some lovely creeping blue campanula. The climbing hydrangea is just finishing and a few New Dawn climbing roses blooms are peeking through it - it really has just gone crazy the past two years, having barely survived for 25 years.  Go figure...

In a few weeks, I will have lilies and lots of phlox.  In front, the astilbe is just starting to bloom.  No blue hydrangeas there this year - they froze back to the ground for the 2nd yr in a row and they do bloom on old wood.  Such a shame - they're gorgeous.  

We never get the amazing burst of color here that one gets in New England, where there is a shorter growing season - ours is in "dips and dabs".

Hot here today - wish I could go to the pool but DD is the member and they're out of town!


----------



## Millicat

Our season is gathering speed nicely, early spring is so lovely,  by the way, do you get any English tv channels that would show gardening programmes - to be able to watch the Chelsea Flower Show coverage ?
It's always good watching


----------



## ouija board

Millicat, I would love to see pictures of your garden! I love the idea of a sheltered spot or secret garden for reading. Around here, it's usually to hot to spend any time reading outside, although this year, it's rained so much that the temperatures have been, dare I say, pleasant. All of my container plants are thriving this year. My gardenia had its brief but profuse blooming period, and my pepper plants are looking like they will have a bumper crop. Jalapeños, anyone? 

Hope everyone is having a relaxing day!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Millicat, Another vote to see your garden. My irises are out and my peonies are almost in too. These are my favorite flowers in the world. Need to take some pics.

I hope everyone's having a great Memorial Day weekend (if you are celebrating)!!!


----------



## ck21

I love to hear of such beautiful gardens.  Someday I'll attempt to plant something!!

Rainy day here, which means a trip to the mall.  Great finds at the rack--6 Eileen Fisher sweaters.....oy!  I tends to like many of her sweaters and I couldn't pass them up at these prices--75-90% off!  To bribe Hot Cars we did have to brave the lego store and the food court.  Not for the faint of heart on a holiday weekend!

On the way out we lucked in to warm chocolate chip cookies at Nordstrom!


----------



## Mindi B

OB, seeing some truly crazy weather in your area.  You guys okay?


----------



## India

Yesterday early evening, I went to DD's to let the kitties back inside.  The two big (by big, I mean cats who each weigh about 22-23 pounds!!!) were lolling on the deck.  Sebastian finally decided to let me attempt to pick him up and went inside, Little Miss came bouncing up and went inside, and big yellow Evil Kitty, got up, stretched, and instead of coming inside, took off.  I waited and called him for 10 minutes and then decided that he could spend the night outside.  At his size, I really don't worry that much about the raccoons, possums, and the fox who live in the National Cemetery behind DD's house.  

Stayed up binge watching the 3rd season of the Spanish soap opera/series Gran Hotel - it was 2AM when I finally went up to bed.  I was awakened at 7:15 by hard rain and of course, remembered that Evil Kitty was still outside.  So, I put on a robe over my nightgown, got the dogs up (they were not pleased!), fed and pottyed them, and then threw on rain jacket with hood to go over to DD's to get in Evil Kitty.  Oh he was anxiously awaiting my arrival at the back door!  He was clearly miffed that I'd kept him waiting out in the rain.  The other two wanted out and I was having no part of that, so kitties are in for the day.  I'm going to get back in bed with a book I've been slowly reading now for over over a week, and allow myself to go back to sleep if I so desire.  Wet dogs are in the kitchen where they will stay.  I do have my limits!

Iris here have been gone for about 10 days and this rain will finish off the peonies.  They weren't as good as usual this spring - think they need fertilizer.  A few roses are blooming, and the oak leaf hydrangea is in heavy bud, but that is all right now.  I used to love to sit by the fishpond in my garden and read, but that was before I had much grass and I hate for the chairs to make brown places, plus my DGS hates moving them and their tables off the grass to mow.  I miss sitting there, even if the time is always limited due to heat/humidity/mosquitos.  

Somewhere, many years ago, I read something about gardening - it said that what keeps us going is the occasional "glimmer of success".  I understand SO well what this means, as that is usually what one gets - only a "glimmer", the rest never quite coming together the way one wants.  But it's those glimmers that do keep us buying yet another plant and forging on in the garden.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, thanks for checking on me! Other than some crazy rainstorms this weekend and high winds on Saturday night, we haven't had anything too bad here. El Niño is in full force this year! I got caught in the rainstorm on Saturday because I went to Neimans to pick up an Hermes cup/saucer set that I'd ordered. Not sure why I felt it had to be done THAT day..certainly not my smartest move! But the orange box and I got home safely.

India, you are quite right about that glimmer of hope for success that keeps us gardening. It's why I bought tomato plants every year for five years despite never getting more than one or two runty tomatoes each year. Hope springs eternal!


----------



## Mindi B

Happy to hear that, OB.  Some of the news footage has been pretty scary.


----------



## csshopper

millikat- your garden sounds divine, add me to the request for pictures if possible.

channel-hope the new week finds you feeling better

ck- into the countdown, hope the days fly by for you. When it's over, if possible, would love to be enlightened about a 6 hour interview process.........bathroom breaks?  what was included to make it so lengthy? 

eb- belated Congratulations to your DD! Have got to look up bucatini, the dish you prepared was mouth watering. And Congrats on your weight loss!!! Every year it gets harder to maintain, let alone lose. 

ob- Relieved to read you are OK. I routinely read two of the London papers on line and the pictures in the Daily Mail of the devastation are staggering. Far more comprehensive than what was in our local paper this morning.

Mindi-I was at the other end of a Mom-Daughter good-bye. Love spending time with my DD, our H visit was a huge success for her, she fell in love with and purchased an Orange Verivolte, which looks stunning on her since she's tall and can carry that size bag with ease. I came away empty handed this time as it proved the value of actually trying scarves on to see how they look with my coloring as opposed to purchasing based on pictures on my computer. And, I have a few from the Fall collection on my radar. Your DH is so thoughtful, that blue Evie will be one to cherish with the knowledge he was thinking of you in Paris!

Also spent some time at the stables watching DD astride her horse during a Dressage lesson. It was deja vu, she's been riding for almost 40 years.

tesi-I'd want you on my side if I ever had an issue of injustice to try and rectify. Keep at em!

Freckles-did you enjoy the Big Apple this week-end?

ldm- think of you often, healing vibes the arrangements for your DFIL are in place and you all have some respite. Seems like there must be something lacking in your SIL's (notice the lack of a "D" in front of the SIL) life that she seems so jealous of your family. It is hard to imagine she could not respond to Braxton's charms so hope for your sake she was on good behavior. 

India- Score is India, 1; Evil Kitty, 0. Good for you. We have glimmers of roses now and can only hope the very limited watering we are permitted, 2x a week, only between designated hours of 8PM and 10AM, with an overall reduction of at LEAST 28% of prior usage, will allow us to keep things going. Trees are first priority. DH did plant some tomatoes in large pots to maximize the effect of watering them and much of the yard is on drip lines. We maximize every drop from the house. I miss long hot showers and tub soaks in lavender bath salts.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Happy to hear that, OB.  Some of the news footage has been pretty scary.




After I replied to your post, I saw the news about the tornado just north of here. Yikes! That's what I get for not watching the local news. Didn't affect us other than high winds, but this one is too far south for my comfort! I live here in the sweltering hot part of the state because it's NOT near tornado alley!


----------



## etoupebirkin

OB,I'm glad to hear you're OK. The news looks scary!


----------



## Mindi B

See, OB?  Just because we aren't worrying doesn't mean we aren't DOOOMED!  (Kidding.  Sort of.  Actually that's sort of my theory of life. )
Be safe and keep a side-eye on the news!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> See, OB?  Just because we aren't worrying doesn't mean we aren't DOOOMED!  (Kidding.  Sort of.  Actually that's sort of my theory of life. )
> Be safe and keep a side-eye on the news!




So true! You'd think with my paranoia, I'd be more aware of bad weather around me. But living in a condo makes me a bit oblivious to bad weather until I'm right in the thick of things. I can't tell you how many times I've gotten caught in downpours or sent DD to school woefully underdressed on days when the temp drops 30 deg in two hours (and yes, it's right there on my weather app, if I'd bothered to look!). I can't watch local news because it either scares me to death (local shootings that are too close for comfort) or makes me roll my eyes (you think THAT passes for news? Really??). Btw, glad your DH is home safely and back to cooking for you! I'm envious of anyone who has a husband who can cook. Mine has tried it, but he knows only two settings on the stove..Off and High. Needless to say, he doesn't cook anymore!


----------



## Mindi B

Off and high.  Yes, sounds about right.  You mean there are other settings?


----------



## ck21

Mindi--I know of no other settings.


----------



## ck21

Interview tomorrow... Which one?  The first one is more orange than it looks.


----------



## Freckles1

ck21 said:


> Interview tomorrow... Which one?  The first one is more orange than it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008562
> View attachment 3008563




Oh Ck hot pink baby!! I bet that's what hot cars would say!!

I've been mia ladies ... DH and I went on holiday for a bit. Have missed the talk of gardens and weather and everything else!
Hope everyone is good!! I will catch up on the thread and then make informed comments!! 

Good luck ck


----------



## ck21

That's the way I'm leaning too.  Then I wonder if it's too much and then I think if some color is too much for them, then this isn't the right place for me...


----------



## Freckles1

ck21 said:


> That's the way I'm leaning too.  Then I wonder if it's too much and then I think if some color is too much for them, then this isn't the right place for me...




I have no idea how old you are but I think these days you know who you are and you should trust your instincts. So wear the pink!!


----------



## ck21

Freckles1 said:


> I have no idea how old you are but I think these days you know who you are and you should trust your instincts. So wear the pink!!




I'm old enough to most definitely know who I am  ( much to DH's dismay some days).


----------



## Freckles1

ck21 said:


> I'm old enough to most definitely know who I am  ( much to DH's dismay some days).




I like it  
My DH has just decided to go with it.... And shake his head!!! Ha good luck ck!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Good Luck CK!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Vibin' for ck!  (I like the bright orange-pink.)
DM leaves this morning.


----------



## Mindi B

LDM, how about those DUCKS?!  Sounds like some incredibly exciting action of late!


----------



## India

ck, lots and lots of vibes for you today!  Definitely, the hot orangey pink.  You're right - if that is a turn off for them, then it's not the right job for you.  

Last kitty visit this AM - DD and family will be home early evening.  I'll go back if it rains, as is forecast.  

Spoke with DS yesterday - NOT a good conversation.  He bites my head off if I ask him anything (such as when is he moving his furniture out of the house - I know - SO intrusive...NOT!).  Apparently that was last weekend.  He has warned me that his vacation with the children will most likely not include a visit to me, so I have no idea when I will see the children again.  He is SO possessive of his time with them.  It's hardly as if I take over when they're here - they go off for hours at a time doing sightseeing.  I know he is stress about the house and if it will close 1 June - contracts mean nothing these days.  And he's having to try to negotiate to stay in his apt (which apparently is STUFFED with all his furniture, rather than getting a POD which I would have paid for).  I made a mistake calling him this weekend - from now on, I'm just going to leave him alone.  He's not in a good place emotionally or financially and that worries me tremendously.  Yes, parents DO still worry about grown children!  There is nothing I can do - he has decided to keep everything to himself and inside.  So be it...

Off to let kitties out and then rehab, gym, dry cleaners, laundry and if I'm still alive, tanning bed - have to get ready for that first horrendous trying on of swim suits - better tan than white blubber!


----------



## ck21

2 interviews/hours down, 4 to go.  So far, so good.

Also, a call from the other employer.  The hiring manager would like to meet with me again.


----------



## Freckles1

ck21 said:


> 2 interviews/hours down, 4 to go.  So far, so good.
> 
> Also, a call from the other employer.  The hiring manager would like to meet with me again.




Sounds like you are feeling good!! I know you are looking good [emoji12]


----------



## csshopper

Ck-with the time difference between us, you may be winding things down by now, but fresh new vibes never hurt, so here you go ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~. Maybe you'll have multiple, well deserved offers to consider.


----------



## Mindi B

YES!  Everybody must bid for ck.


----------



## ck21

I survived!!!  Overall, I think it went very well.  They will make a decision in 2-3 weeks.  I have more interviews with the other company--2 on Friday, one ion Monday.


----------



## tesi

ck-  many many vibes for you sweet one during this interview process.
india-  sorry about your ds.  and you are so correct-the worry never stops.  
mindi-  happy you are enjoying dh being home.  lucky girl that he is a chef!
ldm-  hope you enjoyed the birthday fun with dd.  and poo on dsil.  something is deeply wrong there if braxton doesn't melt her heart. 
eb-  good luck in this busy proposal season.  and congrats on dd's many accomplishments.  how wonderful you can really appreciate these special times together.  
ob-  happy you are safe from the crazy weather! 
chanel-  good luck with the kitchen and hope you are feeling well!
millicat-  garden photos please&#8230;.
freckles, css, and anyone i accidentally missed-  hugs and love!

just trying to catch up as i have been out of the loop with graduation this past weekend.  it has been a tremendous whirlwind but a fabulous one.  the weather was great, the company lovely, food tasty, the b&b cozy&#8230;..the list goes on.  i'm so proud of my girl.  she's not perfect, she is a bit of an oddball,  a messy hippie, but she is a good and kind soul.  i cannot believe she is 22.  i just do not know where the years went.  no idea.  she is back up north this weekend for a temporary position in her advisor's lab this summer.  an adult now&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

love to all!


----------



## Freckles1

OB Mmmm tasty!!! We like spicy invite house!! And although your DH may only know high and off settings on the stove... My DH may blow up the house if he tried to turn the stove on!! 
How are the ponies? Are they still frolicking around the bridge? 
Don't you worry about underdressing DD! Kids are so resilient it kills me!! 

India I'm sorry your DS is shutting you out. I can't imagine. I can only think that he is having some insecurities about himself and doesn't want you to catch on.... I'm glad your DD is back and that mean bad kitty got soaked!!! Ha!! Is your garden gorgeous? 

EB how are you? What are you up to?

Mindi B let's see that blue E ASAP!! 

Tesi your DD sounds precious!!! And you are a fantastic mom I'm sure of it!!

Ladies who am I missing? In sorry!!! Hello to all of you beautiful ladies!! 

It is the first day of summer and I am already exhausted!! DD is on dive team and has another ice skating competition in a week!!We are all over the city!!!! DS has been our chauffeur! He's getting to be a good solid driver. He did tell me he was physically and mentally exhausted from driving today. I'm glad he is aware of what it really takes to be a good driver. 
DH and I had a ball in the Big Apple!! We are and drank too much. And spent waaay too much!! Oh well. Money grows on trees right? [emoji12]
I grilled Greek chicken this evening and made a yummy salad with heirloom tomatoes, cucumber, feta, olive and red onion. Now I am in bed!! The end!! Haha! Everyone sleep good!!


----------



## ouija board

Freckles, your dinner sounds fantastic! Very summery and light. I'm glad you and DH had fun in the city! It's good to get away and relax (i.e. drink and shop!!), especially before summer starts. It sounds like you'll have a busy time shuttling kids to sports events! Is baseball over for your son or does he play in a summer league? 

Ck, sending vibes!! So glad you're getting positive feedback and call backs from interviewers! 

Tesi, congratulations on your DD's graduation!! You must be SO proud of her! I can only imagine how unreal it feels when one's daughter is an adult. I look at DD and can't believe she's a miniature adult rather than a burbling, cooing toddler.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Freckles, funny you ask...
Today I created an excel workbook with 180 separate series of calculations in which each calculation table was 34 lines each.  Fun times. I have a boatload to do tomorrow. And I worked till 10 pm tonite.

There's a minor gremlin when I try to roll up the numbers by labor category. But I'll tackle it in the morning.

Yep, proposal season is hitting in full force.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Tesi, Congrats on your DD, too.


----------



## Freckles1

etoupebirkin said:


> Freckles, funny you ask...
> Today I created an excel workbook with 180 separate series of calculations in which each calculation table was 34 lines each.  Fun times. I have a boatload to do tomorrow. And I worked till 10 pm tonite.
> 
> There's a minor gremlin when I try to roll up the numbers by labor category. But I'll tackle it in the morning.
> 
> Yep, proposal season is hitting in full force.




I think you and my DH are on the same crazy ride Etoupe!!!! He was up all night doing his asset management thing for his client. They go live with their new system in two weeks. 
Well sister have a glass of wine and go night night!!!! Go girl go!! [emoji12]


----------



## casseyelsie

Hello H fans, I have always wanted to join H forum but I don't own any Hermes yet so I only read and drool over photos I've seen in Hermes forum. 

I have always wanted to own H Birkin and Kelly, (I still do!) but somehow always got distracted and ended up buying other brands that are easily available in my country. There's only 1 Hermes store in my country and they no longer accept Wait List because they are not able to fulfill the past 5 years waiting list yet! So Hermes store here only sell scarves and other accessories. 

Currently I have more than 50 designer bags from Chanel, Bottega, LV, etc etc. that's excluding all my SLG. Sometimes when I look at all my bags, I wish I have less bags...BUT have few Birkins and few Kellys! 

I have been looking at EBay and online Preloved shop to find my B & K but so far I have not seen any with combination of leather & color that I want. 

Feeling [emoji22]sad and frustrated[emoji37] 
U girls are so lucky!


----------



## Mindi B

tesi, the world needs more oddballs.  Seriously, there are plenty of thin, blonde, vapid ingenues in designer jeans and heels.  Women of substance come in all shapes, sizes, and styles, and a bit more variety is welcome.  Congrats to your DD!
EB, that giant spreadsheet sounds like a HOOT.  Not.  Good luck with that little glitch--hope it is easily sorted.
OB, continue to keep a "weather eye" and stay hunkered as necessary.
ck, it never rains but it pours!  You are IN DEMAND!  Continued vibes.
cassey, more than 50 designer bags makes you a very lucky girl indeed--no reason to feel sad.  Hermes can, indeed, be frustrating, but you will find what you are seeking eventually.  Patience is required with all things H.  Good luck!
DM is safely home.  It was a good visit.


----------



## etoupebirkin

casseyelsie, As Mindi says, H can be frustrating and requires patience. My suggestion is to cull the bags you don't use or want, especially ones that you can consign or sell on eBay. Put the $ from the sales in a dedicated "H" fund. That way, you have the funds for your dream bag in hand when the opportunity arises.

Also, if you don't purchase directly from Hermes, please have the bag authenticated by bababei or another respected authenticator. It's really important because there are many fakes out in the marketplace. Look at the respected resellers thread in the shopping section of the subforum.

Check with your home store periodically, you may luck out, too.


----------



## etoupebirkin

CK good luck with your interviews, too. Sending more vibes&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;

I am finally done with my travels, but I am pooped. Since late April, I've been to Las Vegas, Boston, Williamsburg and Chicago for the weekend. I've had a wonderful time in all these places, but it is exhausting. DH has a tendency to look to travel early Saturday morning, read: 6:00 to 7:00 flights. So the weekend starts at an unGodly hour.

But last weekend was Chicago and we went to the Art Institute of Chicago. What a GREAT museum. We also went on a low brow walking food tour--Chicago Dogs, Deep Dish Pizza, brownies, cheeseburgers (from the Cheeborga place that inspired the Saturday Night Live skit) and Fannie Mae chocolates. We did two "foodie" dinners that were fabulous too. It's a good thing we walked everyplace. We also went to the Nats-Cubs game too.

I also stopped at the H store and got a mouselline, and a great color way of the English Garden scarf.

India, I hope things will smooth out for your DS and you. This has got to be and incredibly painful time for him and consequently, you. Sending you vibes, too&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;

For me, it's back to Excel Hell!!! Last night at 9:30 pm, and I had not had dinner. I was hungry, tired and grumpy. Not a good combo.  The proposal's due Friday, so I decided to go home. Today, I'll find the l'il gremlin and fix the sucker. What I'm working on right now is just the template. After it's done, I actually have to price the work.

Well, Heigh Ho!


----------



## India

tesi, congratulations on DD's graduation!  I can't believe it's 20 yrs since my own DD graduated from Cornell!  I was hoping that she'd go back for her reunion but not to be - too busy and it's too expensive.  

eb, I don't know how you do all you do in your job.  It exhausts me just reading about it.

Heavy storms here yesterday afternoon, and down came a big limb off a locust tree that is not officially in my yard, but that I want for privacy.  I was going to have the tree trimmers take off all the upper branches (I really only need the trunk with the  euyonomous (sp?) growing on it.  Ran out of my budgeted time, so of course, what comes down yesterday but one of the big top limbs.  My yard man is trimming away what he can reach and what can be cut with loppers - landscape guy is coming late this afternoon to get the rest.  Thank goodness it didn't totally wipe out my best oak leaf hydrangea which was within inches of its path and it about to bloom!

Always something.

ck, you are a rock star and they will be bidding for you!  

Off to see if vacuum cleaner that my cleaning woman broke last week, is repairable.  This is the third one she's broken in the 12-13 yrs she's been cleaning for me.  Grrrrr.....


----------



## tesi

cassey-  i agree with eb here-  get rid of some things you don't need or want and be ready!  
eb-  your talent and intellect plus that work ethic blows me away!

india-  funny i acted as the yardman here today.  dh bought one of those wonderful saws on a pole and i was at it this evening, pulling down dead branches.  i did have landscapers deliver 3 tons of river rock today.  thankfully they placed most of it, but i did some myself.  things are starting to look landscaping-wise.  replaced some shrubbery the deer just destroyed this winter with other non deer-tasty varieties.   tomorrow is the mulching.  my 400 feet of privet hedge is about 3 days from blooming-the smell is amazing.  as you jog up the hill in the neighborhood it hits you&#8230;&#8230;there are days, hold on here kids, that i would much rather spend $$ on plants than on hermes&#8230;&#8230;today is one of those days&#8230;.

hope all are well!   xo


----------



## casseyelsie

Thanks for all the advise.  I will probably sell 5-7 pieces of bags I no longer like, and rigorously check eBay lol. Hermes local boutique in my country is too far.  I only fly to capital city 2/3 times a year. So I think I have higher chances with eBay. Always want to own B & K but I'm more obsessed about Birkin n Kelly ever since quality of Chanel has dropped for the past few years. 

P/S- I need to stop browsing bags from other brand so I won't get distracted as usual. Must get ready for my H bags!


----------



## Freckles1

tesi said:


> cassey-  i agree with eb here-  get rid of some things you don't need or want and be ready!
> eb-  your talent and intellect plus that work ethic blows me away!
> 
> india-  funny i acted as the yardman here today.  dh bought one of those wonderful saws on a pole and i was at it this evening, pulling down dead branches.  i did have landscapers deliver 3 tons of river rock today.  thankfully they placed most of it, but i did some myself.  things are starting to look landscaping-wise.  replaced some shrubbery the deer just destroyed this winter with other non deer-tasty varieties.   tomorrow is the mulching.  my 400 feet of privet hedge is about 3 days from blooming-the smell is amazing.  as you jog up the hill in the neighborhood it hits youthere are days, hold on here kids, that i would much rather spend $$ on plants than on hermestoday is one of those days.
> 
> hope all are well!   xo




Tesi DH and I rented the saw in a pole and we went to town!! We had. Bad ice storm last spring and we went crazy cleaning up with thy thing!! 

Ok ladies heading to bed. Had too much vodka this evening!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Freckles1 said:


> Tesi DH and I rented the saw in a pole and we went to town!! We had. Bad ice storm last spring and we went crazy cleaning up with thy thing!!
> 
> Ok ladies heading to bed. Had too much vodka this evening!!!



I had one too many spreadsheets. hiccup!!! I'm three (spread)sheets to the wind. Yes I'm punchy. But I just got home. Luckily I can sleep in a little as I have a 10:30 meeting in a nearby town.

I decided to re-orient my tables instead of having a series of 36 Calculations each on five tabs, I made 36 tabs with five pages of calculations for the base and option years. It makes it much easier to read and understand where you are.

But this will all be over on Friday, so hopefully I can rest.


----------



## ck21

Goodness, EB--that's a boatload of work.

Tesi-wish I had your gardening/landscaping passion.  I must have inherited mine from my dad who always threatened to pave the back yard with cement and paint it green.


----------



## Mindi B

ck21 said:


> Goodness, EB--that's a boatload of work.
> 
> Tesi-wish I had your gardening/landscaping passion.  I must have inherited mine from my dad who always threatened to *pave the back yard with cement and paint it green*.



This is an excellent idea!  Your dad was a brilliant man.  Off to price 5000 square feet of concrete.
Actually, I'm with ck.  I love a beautiful garden or crisply manicured lawn, but have zero interest and talent for the work.  Kudos to those who excel at it!


----------



## India

tesi, I'd much rather spend money on my house and garden than on Hermes at this point in my life.  I realized some time ago, that I'm not a collector - I just like to have a few handbags that suit my needs - no need to have them in every color in the rainbow.  With 2 Kelly's and 1 Picotin, plus my "church lady" Lederer croc bags, I'm covered. I would have loved to have owned a black croc Piano and a Rouge H Drag, but I can't really justify having them - the Lederer takes the place of the Piano, and now that I rarely do big city travel, I have no need for the Drag.  Yes, an Orange Picotin would be fun, but the price of them is no longer fun at all!

More rain due today.  Yardman is coming any moment to polish all my silver - we're late with the "spring clean-up" inside!  I LOVE shiny silver!

For you non-gardening ladies, I'll share with you one of my favorite quotes from "Elizabeth and Her German Garden":

"&#8220;What a happy woman I am living in a garden, with books, babies, birds, and flowers, and plenty of leisure to enjoy them! Yet my town acquaintances look upon it as imprisonment, and I don't know what besides, and would rend the air with their shrieks if condemned to such a life. Sometimes I feel as if I were blest above all my fellows in being able to find my happiness so easily."

Thoughts for the day!  Off to rehab!


----------



## tesi

india-  here is my garden quote that appears on my Facebook profile&#8230;.

to work in a garden you have to be patient, but also a little bit crazy.
    dries van noten

yep&#8230;..that sums it up for me.

just got rid of the painters for today.  i decided to make my master bedroom more neutral thinking at some point we will leave this house.  went from a rosy mid-tone pink to&#8230;.
a pale lilac.  so much for neutral.  i have decks of paint samples but i like what i like.  
(if you had not noticed every color relates to a flower)  my dd#2 is not so different.  she just got a periwinkle (her description) hybrid vehicle.   

hugs all around!


----------



## Freckles1

etoupebirkin said:


> I had one too many spreadsheets. hiccup!!! I'm three (spread)sheets to the wind. Yes I'm punchy. But I just got home. Luckily I can sleep in a little as I have a 10:30 meeting in a nearby town.
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to re-orient my tables instead of having a series of 36 Calculations each on five tabs, I made 36 tabs with five pages of calculations for the base and option years. It makes it much easier to read and understand where you are.
> 
> 
> 
> But this will all be over on Friday, so hopefully I can rest.




I think you and my DH were separated at birth. You both figure out better ways to do something and you HAVE to do it!! Haha

Love all of the garden and flower talk! Some of my peonies are out. Roses too. My yard fellas need to come mulch and plant my flowers soon! I need some tree trimming done too!! All of this rain has everything growing out of control!!

I hope everyone has a fantastic evening!!


----------



## India

Freckles, be sure they don't mulch your peonies!  Peonies won't bloom if planted too deeply and they see mulch as "too deep".  The "eyes" must always be between 1 and 2 inches below the ground, depending on your agricultural zone.


----------



## Freckles1

India said:


> Freckles, be sure they don't mulch your peonies!  Peonies won't bloom if planted too deeply and they see mulch as "too deep".  The "eyes" must always be between 1 and 2 inches below the ground, depending on your agricultural zone.




India thank you dear!! Do you know what I should do to make the peonies not so too heavy? I hate that they fall over!! Should I buy a basket and place it over them before they start to grow in the spring?


----------



## Mindi B

Friday!  Hope all are well.  Had a thunderstorm here last night (rain was actually needed here) and an air-to-ground bolt of lightning hit in the field behind our house, or so it appeared.  Lightning can be deceptive, of course, so I suppose it might have been more distant, but both DH and I were looking out the window at the time and would swear we saw the entire bolt from top to bottom.  Which means it was CLOSE.  That'll sharpen the old senses! 
Those in the path of violent weather, be alert and be safe!
Those who aren't, chill out and take chances!
Friday.


----------



## Althea G.

Be careful in all that weather! Things are crazy these days!


----------



## ouija board

Crazy weather here, too. We had very high winds and heavy rain late last night. My poor plants got tossed around. But by morning, it was all sunshine and blue skies. Go figure.


----------



## ck21

Rainy here too.

Another round of interviews today.  Things are looking good.  . Will know on Tuesday or Wednesday!


----------



## Mindi B

Yay, ck!  You have been BUSY!


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> Rainy here too.
> 
> Another round of interviews today.  Things are looking good.  . Will know on Tuesday or Wednesday!



Oh CK, sending you  V I B E S~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## nycmom

Go CK go!!! (supposed to sound like cheering, not sure if that's clear)!


----------



## ck21

Beautiful day here!  Took hot cars to the zoo!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Good vibes your way, ck!   You've been so patient with this job search!


----------



## India

Have you seen the reviews of the new book, "Primates of Park Avenue"?  It sounds like a ridiculous bunch of cliches - reading excerpts and the review made me think I was back in junior high and wanting to be "one of the cool kids" and just not making the cut!

In it she says:  "One requires security and protection in such a world. Martin finds it in a Birkin bag, which she absolutely must have as her &#8220;sword and shield&#8221; on the sidewalks west of Lexington Avenue."

Her "sword and shield"?  Really!  There are many, many good reasons to buy ANY Hermes bag, but as a "sword and shield"?  Not.


----------



## Mindi B

It is silly, India, but it is also the reality of a certain social set.  Mean girls are alive and well.  Anyone who has ever stared in horror at an excerpt from "The Real Housewives" of anywhere has seen it in action!  And anyone who has seen the Stepford Wife-like ladies that populate many areas of NYC and its environs (all slim, toned, tanned, with shoulder-length blonde hair and the same fundamental wardrobe and accessories) can attest to it as well.  It's definitely a thing.
I would last about four minutes.  Not that anybody's inviting me to participate!


----------



## India

I know many women on the UES, and not one of them has a Birkin.  They have all survived quite nicely, socially - daughters invited to make their debuts at the Infirmary Ball and be members of the Junior Assemblies.  But their money is "old" and I think the women who obsess have money that is very "new" and they are highly insecure.  

A close friend from the UES loved my Grand Fonds cashmere/silk shawl when I wore it over a tank top and with white pants when we went out to dinner on the Vineyard.  She asked her husband (a Wall Street lawyer) for one for Christmas.  He went to Hermes, came back home and told her it was WAY too expensive!  

I would not choose to live on the UES (not that I could possibly afford to do so!) as all that anxiety and work to get ones children into schools would drive me mad.  Unless one has BIG connections or is a "generous" alum, that is very hard, and I think many of these women drive themselves mad trying to be "good enough" to get their children admitted, which is most likely the kiss of death to their application.  

Of course, I wouldn't fit in on the UWS, either!  Not liberal enough and way too traditional!  I think I'm best off right where I am and I knew that years ago!


----------



## ouija board

Happy Sunday, everyone! Hope the weekend has been pleasant. We had more torrential rain with crazy lightning. Beautiful to look at, as long as you're not driving in it!

India, I think I read an excerpt of the book in a fashion magazine. Not impressed, too bored to read it through. I think the real housewives series has made that culture much less shocking and newsworthy.  I think there's a little bit of that UES stay at home mom culture in every city, even the less metropolitan ones. At least in the cities that I'm familiar with, this is true. Not quite the same level of craziness, but still an inordinate amount of peer pressure to conform to a certain culture or standard when raising one's child(ren).


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> It is silly, India, but it is also the reality of a certain social set.  Mean girls are alive and well.  Anyone who has ever stared in horror at an excerpt from "The Real Housewives" of anywhere has seen it in action!  And anyone who has seen the Stepford Wife-like ladies that populate many areas of NYC and its environs (all slim, toned, tanned, with shoulder-length blonde hair and the same fundamental wardrobe and accessories) can attest to it as well.  It's definitely a thing.
> I would last about four minutes.  Not that anybody's inviting me to participate!




I wouldn't last a minute!! I'm brunette number one!!! Ha!! 
I definitely like to eat and I'm white as a sheet with freckles!!! So there goes slim, tanned and toned!! Well maybe I'm a little toned....
I agree mean girls are alive and well. I have no time for them. And I will tell them to move on in not such polite terms. 
I have already given my 12 year old DD many tools to deal with mean girls. So far so good... Time will tell...


----------



## India

I keep meaning to post this picture but keep forgetting!  There is a creek that runs through the East End of my town.  There are ducks and geese that live on the creek, year 'round.  It flows next to the local Home Depot parking lot, and sometimes the geese take a stroll through the lot.  They also stroll through a nearby park, and then sometimes cross the street to an apartment complex.  

When I was driving from pulmonary rehab at a local hospital to the gym, last Tues, I had to quickly break for the geese family, taking the young ones on an outing.  Traffic was backed up for about 2 blocks for about 5 minutes while they took their dear sweet time crossing the road.  It's really quite charming - only annoying if one is in a hurry, but I wasn't that day.  I grabbed my iPhone from my purse and took this picture.


----------



## tesi

india-  what a lovely picture!  geese are fabulous if they are not on your property. the amount of poop they produce is unbelievable!  

had a epic planting weekend.  16 planters and 16 one gallon perennials in the ground.  exhausted but happy.  went to three different garden centers-  found a new one a half hour away that is also an organic market/grocer/deli.  my new favorite place.  

hope everyone had a healthy and happy weekend.  looking forward to a good week and news for ck&#8230;&#8230;.love to all!


----------



## Freckles1

Ladies I planted my petunias in my pets today. Went with all white. Very boring but looks good with my red brick/black shutters. Will post photos tomorrow. 

Tesi you are my idol!! Holy cow you go girl!! 

India we have waaay tio many of those geese. They hold traffic stops I swear!! Have see mots of babies lately. 

dH and I hit Lowes today and got different wire fencing to keep our fur babies wishing our rod iron fence. They are too little and keep escaping!!! No good!! It was a good workout!!
Moonlight we played sand volleyball. Not good, but fun. 

Happy Sunday ladies!!


----------



## ck21

Great weekend here!!  Today we played in the neighborhood, including baseball with parents vs. kids.  Lots of fun!!!  I love this time of year!

I admire the gardeners here.  Your yards must be beautiful!!

India-geese seem so sweet when they are little like that, just marching along.  Love it!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Sunday love for all! I feel awkward popping in but just had to take one moment for myself. DSIL just left. We had a week and a half of going through every nook and cranny at DH's parents home. They are both still there, hanging on. All exhausting. 
On a bright note, DH kidnapped me today for a quick outing to the flower market. I feel so much better with flowers in our home.
Now that I have one less person here I hope to feel a bit more "normal". I love having her as a house guests, but I was ready for a break!
India, darling photo! Did I ever mention that we drove through the beautiful cemetery in Louisville? Amazing tress and flowers! Thank you for that suggestion! I hope that doesn't sound depressing!
Tesi please post garden photos!
Happy to be here, love you all!! Xoxo


----------



## csshopper

LDM- so good to hear from you. Flowers do sooth the soul!

CK-Hope you have a f.a.b.u.l.o.u.s week!!!!

India- love the geese and ducks.


----------



## Mindi B

It is so sweet to see a duck or goose family promenade!  And sweet, also, to see humans show respect and give them safe passage.
Just checking in with mah Peeps.  It is clearly going to be an odd summer here.  Cold today (50s!) and wet all week.    I could use some sunshine, but we are at least not having violent weather locally.  Still, there were fish--FISH--in the streets of Newark yesterday due to flooding.  Yikes.


----------



## ck21

Let's get our vibing hats on and make today the day!!


----------



## Mindi B

My vibing hat is ON, baybee!  It's made of tinfoil; hope that's okay.
Fingers and toes crossed, ck, but whether it's now or a bit later, the right position will come along for you.


----------



## India

Lots of vining for ck today!  Also, please some vining for DS.  House sale was to close yesterday - postponed for one day.  Attny says "not to worry".  DS and I ARE worried!  This needs to be over, even if a financial catastrophe.  Sale price is the same as it was in 2002 BEFORE the previous owners put many hundreds of thousands of dollars into a total upgrade to the property.  I have no doubt that the first real estate agent (good friend of DIL) did nothing to sell this house as DIL had a house being built and was in no hurry and also didn't want DS to get anything out of the house.  Well, she succeeded and he's totally screwed, just as she wanted.  I'm hoping that there is a special ring in hell for the likes of this woman.  Grrrrr.....

Cold here, too, Mindi, but I'll take it over heat and humidity anyway and so will my garden!


----------



## ouija board

Vibes for Ck!!! Fingers crossed for good news!!!!

Vibes for India's DS as well. Such a stressful time for you both!

Mindi, FISH?? Well, I guess I shouldn't be surprised, after seeing the streets of Houston the last few weeks. Stay warm (can't believe I'm saying that in June!!)!


----------



## Mindi B

Yup, fish, OB.  There was video on the tri-state "local" news this am.  Big ones, too--several looked up to a foot long!  Poor things, they didn't know what to do as the water receded.  If I were there I'd probably be out with a bucket, effecting fish rescues.


----------



## ouija board

You know there was some female fish telling her husband, "I told you to ask for directions once we turned into a strange neighborhood..but nooooooo, you had to do it on your own and LOOK where it got us. Flopping around on the pavement!" Poor fish!


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  "Honey, we are NOT lost! I know EXACTLY where we are.  Errr, we're screwed."  Poor fish, indeed!


----------



## ck21

We have an offer!


----------



## Freckles1

ck21 said:


> We have an offer!




Yes yes yes!!! What do you think!?!


----------



## Freckles1

ouija board said:


> You know there was some female fish telling her husband, "I told you to ask for directions once we turned into a strange neighborhood..but nooooooo, you had to do it on your own and LOOK where it got us. Flopping around on the pavement!" Poor fish!







Mindi B said:


> LOL!  "Honey, we are NOT lost! I know EXACTLY where we are.  Errr, we're screwed."  Poor fish, indeed!




Ha!! Isn't that the craziest thing? Nuts!


----------



## Mindi B

ck!!! 
Not at ALL surprised, but very happy for you.  Hope it's a good 'un.


----------



## csshopper

ouija board said:


> You know there was some female fish telling her husband, "I told you to ask for directions once we turned into a strange neighborhood..but nooooooo, you had to do it on your own and LOOK where it got us. Flopping around on the pavement!" Poor fish!



 ob, you are too funny!

ck-vibes are transmitted

india- vibes for your son and the sale of house being quickly completed. It is a grueling process even without the emotional overlay of an acrimonious divorce. Your  former DIL sounds like one of the most selfish people on the planet.

Hoping everyone dealing with the rain is staying safe.


----------



## ck21

Yes, I am pleased.  Rough commute but good company and a great job!


----------



## Mindi B

That is GREAT, ck.  Applause for you, and congrats to the company on landing a SUPERB new employee!

Went to the eye doctor today and at one point said, "Golly!"  The doctor replied, "Watch the salty language!  You're a pig!"  Yup, he said that last part.   He meant it humorously, which is how I took it, but I am going to hazard a guess that this physician might not be universally appreciated by his patients.  "Hey, I was a longshoreman," I replied.


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> That is GREAT, ck.  Applause for you, and congrats to the company on landing a SUPERB new employee!
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the eye doctor today and at one point said, "Golly!"  The doctor replied, "Watch the salty language!  You're a pig!"  Yup, he said that last part.   He meant it humorously, which is how I took it, but I am going to hazard a guess that this physician might not be universally appreciated by his patients.  "Hey, I was a longshoreman," I replied.




I like a filthy mouth Mindi B!!!
Just ask my children!! 
My DD told me one day that I wasn't a very good role model when it came to my inappropriate language!!! Ha


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> That is GREAT, ck.  Applause for you, and congrats to the company on landing a SUPERB new employee!
> 
> Went to the eye doctor today and at one point said, "Golly!"  The doctor replied, "Watch the salty language!  You're a pig!"  Yup, he said that last part.   He meant it humorously, which is how I took it, but I am going to hazard a guess that this physician might not be universally appreciated by his patients.  "Hey, I was a longshoreman," I replied.


 


There's also the chance he was a longshoreman in the past or came from a family of longshoremen.


----------



## Mindi B

Either both of you are teasing me, or the meaning of my post was lost somewhere.  In case it's the former, I'll refrain from explaining it, and trust that someone out there understood it.  No worries: sometimes I'm funny, and sometimes not.


----------



## ck21

Mindi- you are always funny!


----------



## Mindi B

Even when I don't intend to be, according to DH!


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> That is GREAT, ck.  Applause for you, and congrats to the company on landing a SUPERB new employee!
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the eye doctor today and at one point said, "Golly!"  The doctor replied, "Watch the salty language!  You're a pig!"  Yup, he said that last part.   He meant it humorously, which is how I took it, but I am going to hazard a guess that this physician might not be universally appreciated by his patients.  "Hey, I was a longshoreman," I replied.




Do you mean that there was a "language barrier"? I'm sorry. I can be a moron!???


----------



## csshopper

ck-that is wonderful news. You are WANTED and they are smart enough to realize they NEED YOU. Particularly gratifying since you have been through what sounded like an arduous process and came out on top.


----------



## nycmom

congratulations ck!!!  :rockettes:

(had to stop there, apparently there is a limit of emoticons in one post, who knew)? 

and Mindi, what a crazy story, its so bizarre its funny but it doesn't even make sense, I mean what he said? (or am I missing something obvious)?


----------



## Mindi B

The point of my story, I think, was that both the doctor and I were being hugely sarcastic.  I started by saying something not even remotely obscene: "Golly," like a schoolmarm.  (You know, like if you said, "Oh, phooey!" and someone said, "Hey, watch your language!"--joking with you, because obviously your expression was not at all offensive.)  So, the doctor noticed that I had used an unusually mild expression and sarcastically suggested that I had a filthy mouth, to which I responded with an equally sarcastic explanation (entirely made-up, of course), that I had been a longshoreman--a group stereotypically supposed to have a particularly vulgar vocabulary, perhaps because of the very "manly," physical nature of their work.
No actual obscenities were uttered, and no actual longshoremen were maligned.
You aren't a moron at all, Freckles.  Apparently everyone was bewildered by my story.  And in fact, I can have a filthy mouth; I just didn't use it in this case.
I thought the exchange was unexpected, and therefore funny.


----------



## Mindi B

Note to self: Sarcasm does not work well in print.


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> Note to self: Sarcasm does not work well in print.




I DID think it was funny!! You're right though. Sometimes we need to hear one another's voice and see gesticulations to truly understand!!!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Woohoo CK, so happy for you!!!

Thanks CSS for your sweet words!

Finally a fun date with Braxton today, I hadn't seen him for over a week! 

Fingers crossed for your DS's home closing India. finally!!

I always adore your scarcasim Mindi!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, Freckles and LDM.  It's rare that I meet someone as sarcastic as myself, so I was actually pleasantly surprised by this MD!  We wildly snarky folk need some sort of secret hand signal. . . .


----------



## nycmom

I am actually incredibly sarcastic so I totally relate! The only part I couldn't understand was "you're a pig" which somehow struck me as both weird and hilarious (which I guess is a great combo lol)!


----------



## tesi

CK- YAY!!!!  times a million.  so excited for you. 

mindi-  i totally got it&#8230;&#8230;maybe my familial nyc construction union ties helped me with the longshoremen reference&#8230;&#8230;.

in any case you are freaking hilarious!   oops, i cursed&#8230;.

 saw the fishy story too this weekend on the nyc news. i love being in NJ sometimes because the news just feels more newsy, kwim?  
when i'm in florida the news stories are so bland it bores me.  i suppose bland news is good news.

india-  hoping for a resolution for your ds.  the worry for our children never ends, does it?

hugs, hugs, hugs!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

CK!  I'm thrilled for you!  Do you think you'll take it or wait to see if the other interviews turn into offers?  I hate that it's a difficult commute, but am so happy it's a GREAT job.  That's huge!


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> The point of my story, I think, was that both the doctor and I were being hugely sarcastic.  I started by saying something not even remotely obscene: "Golly," like a schoolmarm.  (You know, like if you said, "Oh, phooey!" and someone said, "Hey, watch your language!"--joking with you, because obviously your expression was not at all offensive.)  So, the doctor noticed that I had used an unusually mild expression and sarcastically suggested that I had a filthy mouth, to which I responded with an equally sarcastic explanation (entirely made-up, of course), that I had been a longshoreman--a group stereotypically supposed to have a particularly vulgar vocabulary, perhaps because of the very "manly," physical nature of their work.
> No actual obscenities were uttered, and no actual longshoremen were maligned.
> You aren't a moron at all, Freckles.  Apparently everyone was bewildered by my story.  And in fact, I can have a filthy mouth; I just didn't use it in this case.
> I thought the exchange was unexpected, and therefore funny.






Your exchange was fine, Mindi.  In fact, I thought that saying you were a longshoreman was a nice ironic (or sarcastic, if you prefer) retort.  Not a perjorative retort at all.  I was being ironic suggesting that the term "pig" was salty language (it is not, as salty language goes) and similarly came from his potential background as a longshoreman.   Both of you were joking ironically and the exchange showed that you and he were speaking the same language which was OBVIOUSLY not salty.   More like Dijon mustard with a bite.


----------



## ck21

Cavalier Girl said:


> CK!  I'm thrilled for you!  Do you think you'll take it or wait to see if the other interviews turn into offers?  I hate that it's a difficult commute, but am so happy it's a GREAT job.  That's huge!




CG-pretty sure I'll be taking it.  The other role I've been interviewing for is also great, but the commute is worse and there aren't as many opportunities for advancement.  This is the best move overall.


----------



## ouija board

Ck, that's fantastic!! How soon do they want you to start? 

Mindi, definitely saw the sarcasm there! Oddly enough, I've been to several male optometrists who made similar off the wall comments that would not sit well with more sensitive people. One asked me if I planned to go back to work after my daughter started kindergarten.  When I said that I didn't have plans to go back right away, his reply was, "ouch, I feel sorry for your husband." He did have a dry, sarcastic way about him, so I took it as sarcasm and didn't bite his head off. Didn't really have a witty comeback to that one, though!


----------



## Luckydogmom

So excited for you CK!! Such an exciting time! 

Tesi we have bland news here as well! Always love a fun odd new blast!

OB, funny story! I think I would have cried!


----------



## ayumiken

mistikat said:


> Continued from here.


Thanks for the new thread..... lets chit chat


----------



## etoupebirkin

Great news CK!!! I'm so glad for you.

Im in the middle of some stressful work. And the server went down this am. GRR!!!!

Gotta go. But wanted to stop by Chat.

India, I hope the sale goes through smoothly today. And I hope things calm down for DS. Hopefully, one day he'll find someone better for him and all this will be just history.


----------



## Mindi B

Definitely sending good thoughts to India's DS that the sale is concluded and this can all be put behind him.  
It never rains but it pours--emergency doctor's appointment AND DH packing for a business trip AND repairmen in the master bathroom meaning we can't be AND a sudden onslaught of various random phone calls means a very frazzled Mindi.  However, this too shall pass.  And the doctor says I will last a while longer! 
You know that whole thing where a subcontractor put me off for a year--kept saying, "Yes, I'm going to do it" and never did?  Well, his people are finally here.  And the contractor is paying.  But now the sub has learned that the contractor is paying, his nose is out of joint because that fact underscores how upset I was with his behavior (I mean, how often does a contractor say, "It's on me"?  Clearly there was something unusual afoot here.)  I was downplaying how much this episode sort of soured me on the whole relationship--I was patient and pleasant, so I get screwed over, repeatedly, for a year?  Yeah, that's fair--but now I think he has an inkling that I was peeved, and doesn't quite know how to respond. And, naturally, I feel vague stirrings of free-floating guilt.  For what? you ask.  I have no idea, I reply.
Oy.


----------



## India

Mindi, I got it and loved it!  Guess I'm weird, too...heck, I KNOW I am!

No word from DS on the house.  Grrrr....  I'm hoping that "no news is good news" but I am worried.

Hooray for ck!!!!  Are you accepting this offer or waiting to hear on the other jobs for which you interviewed?  I'm delighted for you and not at all surprised.

Cleaning woman is here today.  HATES the expensive new vacuum.  Can't get it to work - I cannot imagine why.  It is the most expensive vacuum I've ever bought.  She likes the small one I bought for upstairs and is using it.  But has already told me that she "hurt her back" while carrying it down the stairs.  Geeze, if I can carry it up and down (it's a very lightweight canister), she should be able to do so.  I'm ready to fire her but can't as there is no viable alternative, but I've escaped to the basement to avoid blowing my top.  Oh great - now she wants me to come up and see that this other one also doesn't work.  

If you read in tomorrow's paper that an elderly woman killed her cleaning help, using a vacuum cleaner as a weapon, you'll know it's me...  Lord, give me strength...


----------



## Vintage Leather

CK - 

India: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ for your son ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
and  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ for patience with the crazy woman afraid of a  vacuum cleaner ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mindi - we are all very glad that you are surviving!!  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ serenity and a sense of humor ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



ouija board said:


> Ck, that's fantastic!! How soon do they want you to start?
> 
> Mindi, definitely saw the sarcasm there! Oddly enough, I've been to several male optometrists who made similar off the wall comments that would not sit well with more sensitive people. One asked me if I planned to go back to work after my daughter started kindergarten.  When I said that I didn't have plans to go back right away, his reply was, "ouch, I feel sorry for your husband." He did have a dry, sarcastic way about him, so I took it as sarcasm and didn't bite his head off. Didn't really have a witty comeback to that one, though!



"Well, if your wife hasn't killed you yet, my husband should be fine too..."


----------



## csshopper

Vintage Leather said:


> CK -
> 
> India: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ for your son ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> and  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ for patience with the crazy woman afraid of a  vacuum cleaner ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Mindi - we are all very glad that you are surviving!!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ serenity and a sense of humor ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> "Well, if your wife hasn't killed you yet, my husband should be fine too..."



VL- Good one!  Love the doses of sarcasm, puns, humor that get us through the day.

Mindi- you have the patience of a saint. ullhair: The uncomfortable one should be the contractor who should be thankful you are still a customer!

India- a similar message to your CL: be happy you have a job and premium equipment with which to do it. Sounds like a chronic complainer and you will never make her happy. Tell her to just suck it up...........

eb- reading your post reminds me why I love retirement so much. Hope the kinks in the system get straightened out. I think if anyone can do it, you can!


----------



## ck21

Offer accepted.  Start date of 6/22.  Now if I could get through on the Southwest site, I just might book a vacation for me and Hot Cars.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ck21 said:


> Offer accepted.  Start date of 6/22.  Now if I could get through on the Southwest site, I just might book a vacation for me and Hot Cars.



Yahoo!  Ck, I know you can finally breath again.  Soooo happy for you!


----------



## Mindi B

ck!   Very, very well done, you.


----------



## csshopper

ck - love it when good things happen to good people: that would be your new job and you.

Major Congratulations and have a heck of a lot of fun between now and June 22!


----------



## India

This is such great new, ck!  Yes, a trip would be very nice before new job.

Called vacuum shop - told me to bring in both vacuums and cleaning woman.  Had yard man load them in the car - she complained about her back all the way there.  Store owner carried them in.

First one didn't work because she had the suction level turned down to almost zero. Second didn't work because she hadn't turned on switch for power nozzle.  Yes, I had asked about both.  He showed her how to change bags and where the full bag light was.  Then, insisted she do it all herself with him watching.  Hauled them back home and yard man carried it all in to proper floor.  She now thinks she can live with it but still doesn't like it.  Tough cookie, sweetie!  She then informed me she couldn't come in two weeks - must go early fir a cortisone shot and always must spend the day lying down afterwards.  Huh?  My 80+ yr old mother used to go do errands immediately.  Said she also couldn't come next time the week of the 4th - they're having a big part and she needs to rest up for it.  She can probably come the following two weeks later if she doesn't have a doctor's apt.  I told her this was totally unacceptable.  She said she'd try to work something out. Grrrrrrrr....  I just talked to a friend and she said all her friends pay their day help $150+ for 6 hrs work.  I pay $70 - nothing taken out (she doesn't want it).  $25 an hour for unskilled labor?  DH only charged $30 an hr for math tutoring - a man with a masters from Wesleyn and undergraduate from Yale!  What is the world coming to!


----------



## ck21

Weeeeee!!  I think Hot Cars and I are going to Maine.  Not a done deal yet--more to come.

I'm in this strange, melancholy place about the new job.  A combination of knowing how much I will miss Hot cars and the first day of school feeling when you don't know anyone and wondering if anyone will sit with you at lunch.  I know I'll be fine, just in a weird mood that is not at all helped by the rain.

Good grief, India.  That's a lot of hassle with those vacuums!


----------



## Vintage Leather

India said:


> I just talked to a friend and she said all her friends pay their day help $150+ for 6 hrs work.  I pay $70 - nothing taken out (she doesn't want it).  $25 an hour for unskilled labor?  DH only charged $30 an hr for math tutoring - a man with a masters from Wesleyn and undergraduate from Yale!  What is the world coming to!



I'm in an industry (I became a librarian 2 years ago) where an entry level professional job requires a masters degree, and 2 years of experience... And salaries for that job range from $33k to $42k. 

People don't want to clean houses - it's dirty, physically demanding, and it is considered a low-status job,  

People will work in libraries for free. 

So, it is a sad world, but basic economics means that a house cleanser can demand 150% to 200% of the salary of a professionally credentialed, experienced librarian.


----------



## etoile de mer

India said:


> Mindi, I got it and loved it!  Guess I'm weird, too...heck, I KNOW I am!
> 
> No word from DS on the house.  Grrrr....  I'm hoping that "no news is good news" but I am worried.
> 
> Hooray for ck!!!!  Are you accepting this offer or waiting to hear on the other jobs for which you interviewed?  I'm delighted for you and not at all surprised.
> 
> Cleaning woman is here today.  HATES the expensive new vacuum.  Can't get it to work - I cannot imagine why.  It is the most expensive vacuum I've ever bought.  She likes the small one I bought for upstairs and is using it.  But has already told me that she "hurt her back" while carrying it down the stairs.  Geeze, if I can carry it up and down (it's a very lightweight canister), she should be able to do so.  I'm ready to fire her but can't as there is no viable alternative, but I've escaped to the basement to avoid blowing my top.  Oh great - now she wants me to come up and see that this other one also doesn't work.
> 
> If you read in tomorrow's paper that an elderly woman killed her cleaning help, using a vacuum cleaner as a weapon, you'll know it's me...  Lord, give me strength...



*India*, awfully frustrating for you, but your last line made me laugh! Like a plot from one of those British, cozy, mysteries! 



India said:


> This is such great new, ck!  Yes, a trip would be very nice before new job.
> 
> Called vacuum shop - told me to bring in both vacuums and cleaning woman.  Had yard man load them in the car - she complained about her back all the way there.  Store owner carried them in.
> 
> First one didn't work because she had the suction level turned down to almost zero. Second didn't work because she hadn't turned on switch for power nozzle.  Yes, I had asked about both.  He showed her how to change bags and where the full bag light was.  Then, insisted she do it all herself with him watching.  Hauled them back home and yard man carried it all in to proper floor.  She now thinks she can live with it but still doesn't like it.  Tough cookie, sweetie!  She then informed me she couldn't come in two weeks - must go early fir a cortisone shot and always must spend the day lying down afterwards.  Huh?  My 80+ yr old mother used to go do errands immediately.  Said she also couldn't come next time the week of the 4th - they're having a big part and she needs to rest up for it.  She can probably come the following two weeks later if she doesn't have a doctor's apt.  I told her this was totally unacceptable.  She said she'd try to work something out. Grrrrrrrr....  I just talked to a friend and she said all her friends pay their day help $150+ for 6 hrs work.  I pay $70 - nothing taken out (she doesn't want it).  $25 an hour for unskilled labor?  DH only charged $30 an hr for math tutoring - a man with a masters from Wesleyn and undergraduate from Yale!  What is the world coming to!



I admire your can-do attitude. Loved that you piled the vacuums and your cleaner in the car, and sorted out the issues! As an alternative, is there an eager, teenager in your neighborhood who likes to clean? Do kids still do that?


----------



## tesi

ck-  so excited for you.  and nervousness is to be expected.  you will settle in nicely- you are just so wonderful. enjoy your time and vacation!

india-  the vacuum story is sad yet hilarious.  good heavens-what insanity.  my dh tells me i need to find help someday (i hold fast on doing it all myself everywhere) as i'm getting older.  i don't know how i can deal with the silliness.  maybe i will just live in squalor in my dotage.  

hugs to all!


----------



## Luckydogmom

CK I am thrilled for you, huge congratulations to you! I sure wish you had planned a little Disney vacation in CA! Next time??? I bet everyone will welcome you to the lunch table and make you feel loved the very first day

India, that vacuum story is a hoot!  Additionally, that gal has more creative excuses than a 6th grade boy who forgot to do his homework! Oh brother!!

Braxton is having a sleepover tonight, I just finished reading "Go Dog Go" 7 times. It's his favorite book, obviously. 
Kirby has offered to make lunch for everyone at his job tomorrow. His summer job is at the Packard restoration place. The kitchen is now a big fun mess. It's great to see him being creative in the kitchen. I love knowing that my boys can all cook. I am staying upstairs and away, hopefully he will leave me a sample after he CLEANS the kitchen! 

Happy almost Thursday!


----------



## Mindi B

Vintage Leather said:


> I'm in an industry (I became a librarian 2 years ago) where an entry level professional job requires a masters degree, and 2 years of experience... And salaries for that job range from $33k to $42k.
> 
> People don't want to clean houses - it's dirty, physically demanding, and it is considered a low-status job,
> 
> People will work in libraries for free.
> 
> So, it is a sad world, but basic economics means that a house cleanser can demand 150% to 200% of the salary of a professionally credentialed, experienced librarian.



This.  Also, inflation.  And living wage.  But largely this.
I am trained as a psychologist.  While to many, our importance is arguable, it is undeniable that it takes many, many years to obtain one's degree and certification. . . we are trusted with individuals' darkest, most intimate secrets and sometimes their very lives. . . and the pay is miserable.
ck, of course this feels weird!  You have undergone several major life changes in the space of a few months!  You will do fine, but be kind to yourself and allow yourself to feel what you feel--it's justified.


----------



## Mindi B

TV makes me feel bad about me.  Just saw a commercial for Kohl's and every person in it was young and very, extremely thin.  Like, 2% body fat thin.  Also, did I mention young?  
American TV is nuts.  Aliens who only knew us from our television shows would not recognize the actual human species.


----------



## India

A neighborhood teen clean?  You're joking, right?  My next door neighbor - a divorced pediatrician with two teenage boys and a teenage girl, has to pay someone to mow her grass!  The boys are "two busy".  The last time I fired cleaning help, I hired my then 13 yr old daughter.  She wanted to earn money for plane fare to the Bahamas for spring break - would be guest of a friend when she got there.  She cleaned for me until she went to college - best help I ever had.  It was a perfect job for her - she cleaned for 5-6 hrs every Sunday afternoon - a kind of "dead" time.  It did not interfere with either her schoolwork or her sports and she loved the money.

My 15 DGS1 mows for me and for 2 other neighbors.  He is the ONLY kid in our affluent neighborhood who does not consider himself far too fine to do such menial work.  l was brought up to believe that NO honest labor was "beneath" anyone.  I have a very hard time understanding how a high school drop-out who can't speak proper english and has zero skills can afford to turn up her nose at daywork.  In the past, many a poor woman raised a family doing this and received lots of lovely hand-me-down clothes for her children (even for herself sometimes), and if she was smart enough to clean for a doctor or a lawyer, they always helped her with her legal and medical problems.  A great life?  No, but a realistic one if one has no education or skills.  And it's honest labor.  I guess entitlements ended all that.


----------



## Mindi B

There may be a slight disconnect between the declaration that "no honest work is beneath anyone" and the near-simultaneous disrespecting of a person because English is not her first language and she did not have the opportunity for a good education or specialty job training.  And while receiving the largesse of one's wealthy employers may arise from those employers' best intentions, it still very much puts the receiver in the position of supplicant, and is not likely to enhance the receiver's pride in her "honest work."  Better, IMO, to pay a living wage and let the earner choose and purchase her own belongings.
This is, again, just my opinion.  We can and probably should agree to disagree on this topic.


----------



## ck21

It's official--we are headed to Maine.  This is a wonderful opportunity for me and Hot Cars as it is a summer camp for kids who have survived his specific type of cancer.  Looking forward to a fabulous adventure!!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Mindi B said:


> TV makes me feel bad about me.  Just saw a commercial for Kohl's and every person in it was young and very, extremely thin.  Like, 2% body fat thin.  Also, did I mention young?
> American TV is nuts.  Aliens who only knew us from our television shows would not recognize the actual human species.



You are funny Mindi! This is why I record the shows, skip the commercials! Then I watch American Pickers and feel better about all the stuff I have collected over the years! Watch Hoarding isn't too bad either, it "suggests" my brain to tell me to clean a certain room in our house!

India, our kids have always worked odd jobs in the neighborhood also. We have many slightly older couples and they always loved the help and paid well. Their friends often made fun of them. When our oldest was job searching in Colorado, it was one of these kind neighbors who connected him with his now fantastic job! Good for you DGS!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Ck I am thrilled for you! What a wonderful summer adventure for you both! How long will you be there?


----------



## Mindi B

ck, that will be a wonderful adventure.  I keep thinking how lucky Hot Cars is to have you as a mom.  What really great bonding experiences you two have together--and beyond WHAT you do, I believe that your real joy in spending time with him is a gift beyond words and will set him up for life with self-esteem and appreciation for others.
LDM, inquiring minds want to know: What did Kirby make for his colleagues?  And did he clean up the kitchen afterwards?!


----------



## ck21

We will be there 4 nights.

Mindi-thank you for the kind words.  I hope Hot Cars always knows how much he is loved!


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> TV makes me feel bad about me.  Just saw a commercial for Kohl's and every person in it was young and very, extremely thin.  Like, 2% body fat thin.  Also, did I mention young?
> American TV is nuts.  Aliens who only knew us from our television shows would not recognize the actual human species.




Mini B I'm right there with you!!! I feel young but I know I don't look young!!! Ha!!

On the opposite end of the spectrum did you see the People magazine with the size 24 model on the cover? I read the article and was appalled. She states that she is trying to show her DD how to be healthy. Really? 
At some point America needs to realize that being politically correct has some major detractors. Size 24 isn't healthy.  Don't get me wrong. Neither is a 00....


----------



## Mindi B

Well, I would agree that carrying lots of extra weight generally is not healthy, but increasingly science is showing that (1) weight is HUGELY influenced by genetics, and is not nearly as much a function of diet and exercise as we used to believe; (2) the most dangerous fat is visceral fat surrounding the organs, not fat immediately under the skin, so having visible fat does not automatically mean ill health; (3) saying "It's not healthy" has, in some cases, been used as code for "It's not aesthetically pleasing."  I'm NOT saying you feel this way, but some fat-shaming is disguised as concern for health, so until we as a culture really start accepting a variety of body types, I hesitate to make assumptions about health based on appearance. . . .
Anyhow, sorry to take this so seriously.  Apparently I am on my soap box today.  And of course I completely agree that super-skinny is neither healthy nor aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## ck21

My view on weight has changed greatly since being a parent.  I find that I rarely see either end of the size spectrum being active with their kids.  Solving the obesity epidemic starts with setting a good example and I wish there were more active parents.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, I love you even more today than I did yesterday.  You rock, girlfriend!


----------



## csshopper

cavalier girl said:


> mindi, i love you even more today than i did yesterday.  You rock, girlfriend!



+1


----------



## Mindi B

CG, css, I am not sure your kind words are entirely justified--but I'll take 'em!  
DH is off on a brief business thingamajig. so I got all productive and did some cleaning and organizing today.  Part of that involved building a (very simple) wire cube storage unit, a process I found (very difficult).  My spatial intelligence is about as close to zero as you can get without actually walking into walls.  At one point I had the thing on its side, trying to pound it into submission with a hammer, when the top part fell onto my head and hung there like a beekeeper's helmet.  If I'd been watching someone else in that predicament, it would have been hysterically funny.  Argh.
I was not physically injured, but my spirit is wounded.


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> Well, I would agree that carrying lots of extra weight generally is not healthy, but increasingly science is showing that (1) weight is HUGELY influenced by genetics, and is not nearly as much a function of diet and exercise as we used to believe; (2) the most dangerous fat is visceral fat surrounding the organs, not fat immediately under the skin, so having visible fat does not automatically mean ill health; (3) saying "It's not healthy" has, in some cases, been used as code for "It's not aesthetically pleasing."  I'm NOT saying you feel this way, but some fat-shaming is disguised as concern for health, so until we as a culture really start accepting a variety of body types, I hesitate to make assumptions about health based on appearance. . . .
> Anyhow, sorry to take this so seriously.  Apparently I am on my soap box today.  And of course I completely agree that super-skinny is neither healthy nor aesthetically pleasing.




I can't think size 24 is ever going to be healthy. Unless you're 6 feet tall at least....


----------



## Mindi B

Freckles1 said:


> I can't think size 24 is ever going to be healthy. Unless you're 6 feet tall at least....



I'd still argue that a double-digit dress size doesn't automatically suggest ill-health.  But I made my point, and societally, I would certainly say that your perspective predominates.


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> I'd still argue that a double-digit dress size doesn't automatically suggest ill-health.  But I made my point, and societally, I would certainly say that your perspective predominates.




Honestly? I didn't say double digit is a problem, did I? Again, I am also including height. I'm tired of this. NO ONE should be that big. It's not healthy and you're not living to  50 I would bet on it. 

Yep, I have a problem with obesity. A BIG problem. It's killing our society. Sorry if I have offended anyone. I don't wish  ill will on anyone. There are many more threads I can frequent.


----------



## ck21

No.....no drama on my chat.  I think everyone is saying the same thing.  Obesity is a huge problem driven by terrible food offerings and a lack of activity.  Admittedly, outward appearance isn't the only indication of health (plenty of plus size ladies will beat me soundly at the upcoming run), but sadly I think more (not all) I obesity is caused by choices.

Love you all!!


----------



## tesi

love everyone, love the world.  don't anyone disappear.  we can all get along here.  that's the beauty of chat!   

mindi-  you're scaring me with the psychologist poor pay scale lesson.  dd#2's very serious bf is moving in that direction.  great young man who wants to help the world&#8230;..one soul at a time.  

xoxo


----------



## Freckles1

ck21 said:


> No.....no drama on my chat.  I think everyone is saying the same thing.  Obesity is a huge problem driven by terrible food offerings and a lack of activity.  Admittedly, outward appearance isn't the only indication of health (plenty of plus size ladies will beat me soundly at the upcoming run), but sadly I think more (not all) I obesity is caused by choices.
> 
> Love you all!!







tesi said:


> love everyone, love the world.  don't anyone disappear.  we can all get along here.  that's the beauty of chat!
> 
> mindi-  you're scaring me with the psychologist poor pay scale lesson.  dd#2's very serious bf is moving in that direction.  great young man who wants to help the world..one soul at a time.
> 
> xoxo



[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; everyone have a great evening!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Come on guys, a meaningful conversation shouldn't offend anyone.  If you post something you think may offend others, read it again before hitting send, and make sure you're comfortable with the position you're taking.  Chat is generally lighthearted and uplifting, but that doesn't mean it has to always be sunshine and best wishes.  Happy news is always wonderful to hear, and troubling events are made easier by sharing and receiving support, but we're also more than that.  Personally, I welcome serious (and not so serious) discourse.  But hey, that's just me.  There are so many intelligent and caring people in Chat, and that's a big part of it's appeal for me.

Some important points have been made by all involved in todays conversations.  Please don't discount it just because it's taken a serious turn.

Edited to add:  Given my tag line, obviously everything I say should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## ck21

Cavalier Girl said:


> Come on guys, a meaningful conversation shouldn't offend anyone.  If you post something you think may offend others, read it again before hitting send, and make sure you're comfortable with the position you're taking.  Chat is generally lighthearted and uplifting, but that doesn't mean it has to always be sunshine and best wishes.  Happy news is always wonderful to hear, and troubling events are made easier by sharing and receiving support, but we're also more than that.  Personally, I welcome serious (and not so serious) discourse.  But hey, that's just me.  There are so many intelligent and caring people in Chat, and that's a big part of it's appeal for me.
> 
> Some important points have been made by all involved in todays conversations.  Please don't discount it just because it's taken a serious turn.
> 
> Edited to add:  Given my tag line, obviously everything I say should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Mindi B

ck21 said:


> No.....no drama on my chat.  I think everyone is saying the same thing.  Obesity is a huge problem driven by terrible food offerings and a lack of activity.  Admittedly, outward appearance isn't the only indication of health (plenty of plus size ladies will beat me soundly at the upcoming run), but sadly I think more (not all) I obesity is caused by choices.
> 
> Love you all!!



I was definitely not trying to stir up drama, or offend anyone.    
ck, of course you're right that what we eat matters, a lot.  All I'll add to my diatribe is that there are many people in this country who don't have ready access to (or money to purchase)  healthy food, and who may, for a variety of reasons (job responsibilities, shift work, single parenthood, etc.) have little time to cook healthy meals.  Then choices narrow and the worst ones, like fast food, also become almost the only ones.
So a societal shift is necessary to support better choices.  I think.
I am putting my soap box in the garage for the rest of the day.
I love mah Peeps.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I just read that today is National Donut Day. Now I want one.


----------



## Mindi B

Hey, EB!  I _always_ want a donut.  But a National Day is a good excuse.
How is Excel hell?


----------



## Mindi B

tesi, I wanted to mention that it is wonderful your DD's boyfriend is interested in counseling as a career!  It is not wildly lucrative, but it surely can make a big difference in people's lives!  (Obviously, I'm biased here, but still. . . good therapists are literally life-savers).  Hurray for him!
And I loved your remark about living in squalor in your dotage!  My parents are facing this dilemma.  Do they get someone in?  Do they learn to live with dust?  My mom was a FANATICAL housekeeper and has real problems with what most people would call normal levels of dirt, but it is hard to trust someone in your inner sanctum.  I mean, it's all our STUFF!  The two occasions when visitors to our NYC apartment kindly decided to "clean up after themselves" they broke something.  Sigh.


----------



## Mindi B

No, I mean, I REALLY want a donut.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I'm running off to get a proposal notarized and submitted. Hopefully, I'll find a nice donut with my name on it.

Just. To. Be. Clear. I want this week O V E R ! ! !

TGIF


----------



## Freckles1

etoupebirkin said:


> I just read that today is National Donut Day. Now I want one.







Mindi B said:


> Hey, EB!  I _always_ want a donut.  But a National Day is a good excuse.
> How is Excel hell?







Mindi B said:


> No, I mean, I REALLY want a donut.




Good grief do not tell my children it's National Donut Day!! I will have to buy two dozen at least!! Ha!

Eutope hopefully your day will go quickly!
Good luck!! 

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## India

I never wore a size 24, but at one time I did wear a size 20-22.  Was I healthy?  Well, I didn't have Type 2 diabetes, heart problems, high blood pressure (it's actually a bit higher today but still not high), or high cholesterol.  But it did make my breathing problems more pronounced (I won't say worse - a progressive lung disease itself is not made worse or better by weight) but it made me more short of breath hauling around all that extra weight.  My father had appalling eating habits and was overweight and ended up dying at age 84 of the same lung problems I have.  So, you're right - not ALL heavy people are unhealthy.  

My my state has a very high obesity rate, and most of them DO have high blood pressure and Type 2 diabetes.  Our local hospitals have had to invest huge amounts of money for new delivery room tables that can hold women who weigh over 300 pounds, and yes, that is a high-risk pregnancy for anyone.  Also enormous wheel chairs for the obese and regular hospital beds that will hold them, and special lifts so they can be turned in bed or gotten in and out of bed.  Such people are clearly not healthy and it is very costly to pay for all this special equipment.  

But obesity is not just about eating the wrong foods.  I eat a very healthy diet with no prepared foods, no soft drinks, so snack foods.  I lost 70 pounds and have regained 30 of them, eating a pretty spare diet.  My father was heavy and my mother's mother was as well.  I think about how I used to eat when I was slender (all this weight came after age 50 - I was quite thin until in my 20's) and I'd weigh 350 pounds if I ate like that today!  Yesterday, I had to renew the tags on my car.  It's always an ordeal and long weight.  I "rewarded" my self with my once yearly trip to Baskin & Robbins for 2 scoops of Peanut Butter and Chocolate in a cup.  As I was indulging in this decadent treat, I was remembering when I might do this once a week - maybe even several times a week and I was not heavy or gaining weight.  Shouldn't have had it, but heck, it's once a YEAR!  

I think one of the biggest mistakes the public schools made was in dropping Home Ec in middle schools (shop, too).  Many people today just don't know how to cook.  I was talking to a friend and her church delivers turkeys to various poor neighborhoods before Thanksgiving each year.  She said you have no idea how many people, upon receiving one, said "I don't know how to cook no turkey!  What am I supposed to do with this thing!".  They now include cooking (and thawing!) instructions, but they are re-evaluating this program as they have a feeling that many of these turkeys end up in a dumpster.  I did read something in the NYTImes a year or so so ago that said a study had been done on the availability of fresh produce etc in poor neighborhoods and found it was readily available and no higher than anywhere else.  It isn't being purchased due to a lack of knowledge (and interest) in cooking anything.  Another study showed that in rural W VA, residents in highly rural areas felt a car was a necessity....hold your breath...in order to drive to get fast food.  We're talking places where their grandmothers would have raised chickens and had a vegetable garden, but no more.  And it's not due to lack of time - most don't work at all.  

Everytime I go to the doctor (getting ready to leave), I'm always appalled by the amount of obesity in doctor's offices and hospitals.  Much is caused by the food the drug companies bring in every single day - tons of fattening food that is FREE.  But why on earth aren't the doctors and hospitals showing them how to eat less, and at least stopping the companies bringing in gigantic sodas as well.  

Off my soapbox now, too, and off to the doctor, then to return case of the wrong size of furnace filters I mistakenly bought, and then the hairdresser.  After that, a nice nap!


----------



## Mindi B

How much employment is available in rural West Virginia?


----------



## Mindi B

And while I take no pride in this fact, I would have absolutely no idea how to prepare a whole turkey.  They didn't teach me that in grad school.  Stupid grad school.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

In the US, $7.25 is the minimum wage&#8230;..it's higher in some states than others, as it should be.  Cost of living varies from state to state, and city to city.  If one has even one child, and is working full time, that's a whopping $300 a week.  Now, take out daycare for said child, and there's little left.  If there are more children involved, it's impossible to sustain oneself.

In my city, quality fresh produce at a reasonable price is not available to poorer sections of town.  Most of the large grocery stores won't locate near them.  They're left to the mercy of "mom and pop" mini stores that are obscenely expensive, and woefully lacking in wholesome food.

I agree that schools have failed our children by not teaching basic skills for simply living, but I'd venture to say attendance of such classes would be a joke.

We no longer live in a patriarchal society (that goodness!!!), and no worker (regardless of skill level) should be dependent on the hand me downs, and occasional "expert" advice of their employer.  What is needed is a living wage.  

And, it's a good thing most of you don't know me personally, because I'm always on my soap box.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> And while I take no pride in this fact, I would have absolutely no idea how to prepare a whole turkey.  They didn't teach me that in grad school.  Stupid grad school.



Waving hand proudlyI do!  M loved turkey, I had no choice.  And, Mindy, you don't need to know how to do it, you have DHlucky girl!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> I'm running off to get a proposal notarized and submitted. Hopefully, I'll find a nice donut with my name on it.
> 
> *Just. To. Be. Clear. I want this week O V E R ! ! !*
> 
> TGIF



I'm right there with you, sistah!


----------



## Mindi B

You are right about that, CG!  I will vacuum, dust, do laundry, organize closets, run errands and care for small dogs, but I won't cook. (All who have eaten my past efforts now thank me for my restraint.)  Thank heavens DH not only will, but is good at it and enjoys it.  Just another thing for which I am grateful to my DMIL.
Perhaps we can build a soapbox for two.  If we put wheels on it, we can roll downtown for a snack later. . . .


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Woohoo!  A soapbox built for two, and on wheels!  I'd be honored to share it with you, Mindi!


----------



## Mindi B

Wheeeee!  Look out, pedestrians!


----------



## mistikat

India said:


> I never wore a size 24, but at one time I did wear a size 20-22.  Was I healthy?  Well, I didn't have Type 2 diabetes, heart problems, high blood pressure (it's actually a bit higher today but still not high), or high cholesterol.  But it did make my breathing problems more pronounced (I won't say worse - a progressive lung disease itself is not made worse or better by weight) but it made me more short of breath hauling around all that extra weight.  My father had appalling eating habits and was overweight and ended up dying at age 84 of the same lung problems I have.  So, you're right - not ALL heavy people are unhealthy.
> 
> My my state has a very high obesity rate, and most of them DO have high blood pressure and Type 2 diabetes.  Our local hospitals have had to invest huge amounts of money for new delivery room tables that can hold women who weigh over 300 pounds, and yes, that is a high-risk pregnancy for anyone.  Also enormous wheel chairs for the obese and regular hospital beds that will hold them, and special lifts so they can be turned in bed or gotten in and out of bed.  Such people are clearly not healthy and it is very costly to pay for all this special equipment.
> 
> But obesity is not just about eating the wrong foods.  I eat a very healthy diet with no prepared foods, no soft drinks, so snack foods.  I lost 70 pounds and have regained 30 of them, eating a pretty spare diet.  My father was heavy and my mother's mother was as well.  I think about how I used to eat when I was slender (all this weight came after age 50 - I was quite thin until in my 20's) and I'd weigh 350 pounds if I ate like that today!  Yesterday, I had to renew the tags on my car.  It's always an ordeal and long weight.  I "rewarded" my self with my once yearly trip to Baskin & Robbins for 2 scoops of Peanut Butter and Chocolate in a cup.  As I was indulging in this decadent treat, I was remembering when I might do this once a week - maybe even several times a week and I was not heavy or gaining weight.  Shouldn't have had it, but heck, it's once a YEAR!
> 
> I think one of the biggest mistakes the public schools made was in dropping Home Ec in middle schools (shop, too).  Many people today just don't know how to cook.  I was talking to a friend and her church delivers turkeys to various poor neighborhoods before Thanksgiving each year.  She said you have no idea how many people, upon receiving one, said "I don't know how to cook no turkey!  What am I supposed to do with this thing!".  They now include cooking (and thawing!) instructions, but they are re-evaluating this program as they have a feeling that many of these turkeys end up in a dumpster.  I did read something in the NYTImes a year or so so ago that said a study had been done on the availability of fresh produce etc in poor neighborhoods and found it was readily available and no higher than anywhere else.  It isn't being purchased due to a lack of knowledge (and interest) in cooking anything.  Another study showed that in rural W VA, residents in highly rural areas felt a car was a necessity....hold your breath...in order to drive to get fast food.  We're talking places where their grandmothers would have raised chickens and had a vegetable garden, but no more.  And it's not due to lack of time - most don't work at all.
> 
> Everytime I go to the doctor (getting ready to leave), I'm always appalled by the amount of obesity in doctor's offices and hospitals.  Much is caused by the food the drug companies bring in every single day - tons of fattening food that is FREE.  But why on earth aren't the doctors and hospitals showing them how to eat less, and at least stopping the companies bringing in gigantic sodas as well.
> 
> Off my soapbox now, too, and off to the doctor, then to return case of the wrong size of furnace filters I mistakenly bought, and then the hairdresser.  After that, a nice nap!


 

Apologies if I've missed quoting anyone; I am on my phone and in motion, and it's harder to multiquote. 

Please let's not discuss quasi-politics or government policy issues in this thread. There are a vast number of reasons for poverty/nutrition issues, but this is likely not the place to ruminate on them? 

Many thanks for everyone's understanding and wishing you all a lovely weekend!


----------



## Mindi B

I just bought myself a pair of furry shoes from Topshop.  Apparently, furry shoes are in for fall, and I hadta have 'em.  Yes, they are silly and weird and absolutely impractical, but. . . I mean. . . FURRY SHOOZ!  No fashion court in the world would convict me.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> I just bought myself a pair of furry shoes from Topshop.  Apparently, furry shoes are in for fall, and I hadta have 'em.  Yes, they are silly and weird and absolutely impractical, but. . . I mean. . . FURRY SHOOZ!  No fashion court in the world would convict me.


 
You used the word "fall" .... in June ... when we haven't even had a proper run of hot days yet. 

Sad face.


----------



## Mindi B

Oops. Sorry. :shame: Fashion is a cruel master.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> Oops. Sorry. :shame: Fashion is a cruel master.


 
Seriously. I saw the rash of new summer sales today. There may actually be rioting if they put fall clothes in store windows now.


----------



## Mindi B

mistikat said:


> *You used the word "fall"* .... in June ... when we haven't even had a proper run of hot days yet.
> 
> Sad face.



Is this what they mean by "dropping the f-bomb"?


----------



## ouija board

mistikat said:


> Seriously. I saw the rash of new summer sales today. There may actually be rioting if they put fall clothes in store windows now.




I was reading a magazine this morning that said the must have item for this summer is...coats! Woolen coats, cashmere full length coats...it's summery because it's sleeveless! My reaction was WTF?! But perhaps they are talking to readers who have yet to see a warm day this summer! Here's hoping for warm, sunny weather up your way!


----------



## Mindi B

That's funny, OB.  Fashion has to keep tweaking things to keep people buying, so I guess the latest is "you shall wear winter gear in summer and summer gear in winter"!  Comfort be darned!  Yes, you will have heatstroke, but you will look chic in the ER.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi- I was reading too fast and registered "funny shoes" . LOL. We polish shoes, do we groom furry ones? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Dry shampoo?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

mistikat said:


> You used the word "fall" .... in June ... when we haven't even had a proper run of hot days yet.
> 
> Sad face.



Here either, Misti!  This whole week has been chilly and rainy.  I've been helping out at my son's office this week, and when I get home, I go straight into my jammies and robemy winter robe!  Sheesh!  The only upside is I've not needed heat or air conditioning.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

csshopper said:


> Mindi- I was reading too fast and registered "funny shoes" . LOL. We polish shoes, *do we groom furry ones?* Inquiring minds want to know.



Css, that's just too good!


----------



## India

Went for every 6 month check-up with gastroenterologist today.  He told me he came very close to quitting the university/med school a couple of weeks ago.  It's the outpatient clinic that is the problem.  He often finds himself sitting, waiting for his patients due to the total confusion at the front check-in desk.  I often arrive there (did so today) to find all three women who are supposed to check that all info is up to date and then check-in the patient and send the file to the back, doing what they do so well - standing behind the check-in desks and arguing about their break times.  I cannot tell you how many times this has happened - they clearly do not get along.  I usually stand there for a minute  and then rap on the class and say "Excuse me!".  Finally, they notice there is a line of patients waiting to check in for multiple doctors.  I do what I always do - tell them that their conduct is very unprofessional and unacceptable - there are patients waiting while they argue over personal matters.  They could care less.  Doctor had told the university that if they continue to mess up his app't schedule (in academic medicine, doctors typically have clinical app't 1/2 day a week - they're either teaching, doing rounds with med students or in the lab doing research the rest of the time.  The day doesn't change - it's always the same day.  Fortunately, the new students don't arrive until 1 July so he was able to see the patients they misbooked today.  I SO hope he doesn't leave - he's an excellent doctor, a very fine man, and I have become friends with him as well.  

It has worked SO well having all but one of my doctors there as they actually talk to one another and figure out the best treatments for me.  I'd hate to have to go back to doctors in private practice that only communicate by letters that have passed the muster of their malpractice attorneys first!


----------



## mistikat

Cavalier Girl said:


> Here either, Misti!  This whole week has been chilly and rainy.  I've been helping out at my son's office this week, and when I get home, I go straight into my jammies and robemy winter robe!  Sheesh!  The only upside is I've not needed heat or air conditioning.



We had a high of 48 last Sunday ... I wasn't going to cave and put on my spring coat but it was a good thing I did. Summer can happen any time now!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

mistikat said:


> We had a high of 48 last Sunday ... I wasn't going to cave and put on my spring coat but it was a good thing I did. Summer can happen any time now!



Oh, Misti, that's just cruel!  We've recently had a few days in the upper fifties, and the older I get, I seem to become less and less tolerant of the cold.  You definitely NEED some warm days!


----------



## mistikat

Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh, Misti, that's just cruel!  We've recently had a few days in the upper fifties, and the older I get, I seem to become less and less tolerant of the cold.  You definitely NEED some warm days!



That's the cruel part. We've HAD warm days. Followed by freezing ones. I don't have much of a garden but what's there is in hiding. Or ... I suspect dead. It's hard for me to tell the difference!


----------



## tesi

yep-  fall clothes are rolling into the stores at a breakaway pace.  i've been at the posh malls shopping with best friend whose eldest is getting married.   between black-tie, a kentucky location, and menopause we are at a loss.  thinking a ball skirt and a lovely short sleeved blouse&#8230;shoes we have covered, and the ball skirt we now have.  i've never shopped this hard, ever, ever.  not even for my wedding dress.  

but who really knows what the weather holds&#8230;&#8230;
i planted last weekend at the beach and normally i would ned to be vigilant about watering. with all the rain and cold i did not water once all week.  plants and pots are all fine.  crazy weather i tell you.  just CRAZY!  

 i'm so excited for a class i am taking tomorrow in nyc-  its being held by van cleef and it is all about colored gemstones. i'm actually studying-  i want to be the star of the class.  (some things never change-  once a geek, always a geek)

hugs, hugs, hugs lovely ones!


----------



## etoupebirkin

tesi said:


> yep-  fall clothes are rolling into the stores at a breakaway pace.  i've been at the posh malls shopping with best friend whose eldest is getting married.   between black-tie, a kentucky location, and menopause we are at a loss.  thinking a ball skirt and a lovely short sleeved blouseshoes we have covered, and the ball skirt we now have.  i've never shopped this hard, ever, ever.  not even for my wedding dress.
> 
> but who really knows what the weather holds
> i planted last weekend at the beach and normally i would ned to be vigilant about watering. with all the rain and cold i did not water once all week.  plants and pots are all fine.  crazy weather i tell you.  just CRAZY!
> 
> i'm so excited for a class i am taking tomorrow in nyc-  its being held by van cleef and it is all about colored gemstones. i'm actually studying-  i want to be the star of the class.  (some things never change-  once a geek, always a geek)
> 
> hugs, hugs, hugs lovely ones!


Tesi, I'm jealous. I would LOVE to take that class. I'll be looking over your shoulder virtually. It really sounds fabulous.


----------



## Freckles1

tesi said:


> yep-  fall clothes are rolling into the stores at a breakaway pace.  i've been at the posh malls shopping with best friend whose eldest is getting married.   between black-tie, a kentucky location, and menopause we are at a loss.  thinking a ball skirt and a lovely short sleeved blouseshoes we have covered, and the ball skirt we now have.  i've never shopped this hard, ever, ever.  not even for my wedding dress.
> 
> but who really knows what the weather holds
> i planted last weekend at the beach and normally i would ned to be vigilant about watering. with all the rain and cold i did not water once all week.  plants and pots are all fine.  crazy weather i tell you.  just CRAZY!
> 
> i'm so excited for a class i am taking tomorrow in nyc-  its being held by van cleef and it is all about colored gemstones. i'm actually studying-  i want to be the star of the class.  (some things never change-  once a geek, always a geek)
> 
> hugs, hugs, hugs lovely ones!




Yes I the ball skirt sounds darling!
My poor petunias are almost drowned with all of this rain
Your class sounds fantastic!!! Would love to know some gem "tips"!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

I suddenly want a doughnut, furry shoes and a long wool coat, Happy summer!!!

Looks like I missed out on all the fun yesterday! The good news is it wasn't because I was cleaning the kitchen!! Kirby got an A+ from me, oh so very rare! Mindi, he made a simple lunch of carnitas tacos, fruit salad and chocolate chip cookies, all by himself. He loves his summer job, they have fun time taking turns making lunch for the bunch once a week.

Tesi you had asked about my dresses that I had made a few months back. They arrived today! I will take a pic to share. I love them, perfect for fall... Just kidding.

Happy Friday! &#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469;


----------



## csshopper

tesi- you are always a "_jewel_" and bring some _sparkle _here on Chat!  The class sounds like great fun and the _setting_ should be inspiring.

We had the tail end of a severe thunderstorm, cloud to ground lightening strikes and hail for about an hour tonight. Definitely NOT normal. Cocoa did not know what to do with it all. Literally ran through a screen door: Score: Cocoa 1; Door 0 and I will call a repairman tomorrow.
Poor baby!

ldm- your son does you proud

eb- the week is O-V-E-R.  How are you?


----------



## Mindi B

LDM, that is so great!  Go, Kirby!  And looking forward to seeing the dresses.
css, I love your puns!  I used to have pun wars in a job I had yonks ago. . . we'd see who could riff on a topic the longest.  They are so maligned, but I love 'em.  Is Cocoa okay today after her encounter with the door?  Poor little thing.
tesi, I'm with everybody--this gem class sounds fascinating, and I'd love to hear more about what you learn (some "gems" of wisdom?).  And the ball skirt idea is really genius, as depending on the fanciness of the top, you can dress it up a lot or down a bit.  Also, comfortable.
Count me in among those who are pining for some seasonal temps.  Or even some consistent sunshine--I'll compromise!  But enough of this misty, cold stuff.
Weekend, and DH is home.  Deep breath in, and. . . sigh.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi- our sweet girl is fine, thank you for asking. It's an "invisible screen" on the French Door out to the back yard. The light weight  screen rolls out on a track from the door jamb and secures with a magnet on the opposite side of the frame. The screening material is stretched by tension in a very minimal top and bottom channel. Tension as the screening unrolls keeps everything in place. Cocoa has learned it's a barrier. But, last night in a roar of thunder and huge bolt of lightening she bolted. The top/bottom frame was knocked out of  its channel and roller tension on the screen undone. It startled her momentarily, but not as much as the thunderstorm!


----------



## Mindi B

Good, css.  I have been lucky that Miss O was always unafraid of thunderstorms, and now I think is too deaf to be bothered.  Henry has taken his cue from her and also is unfazed.  I'm the one under the bed!


----------



## India

There are a few things one can do for dogs who are terrified of thunder storms.  First, if they are used to the use of a crate occasionally, putting the dog in his crate can be an instant fix - it's their den/ their safe place.  My one Cavalier who was afraid of thunder thought that lying directly across one of our faces, or his crate were the only safe places.  Needless to say, we chose the crate for him!  Secondly, some people swear by Rescue Remedy, which can be purchased a many health food stores.  Thirdly, there is something made called a "Thunder Shirt" which is like a tight fitting t-shirt.  It's best to put this on the dog when thunderstorms are forecast, than trying to wrestle an already hysterical dog into one.  I think they're available on Amazon.

Today, Krogers had the most gorgeous deep blue delphinium plants for sale.  Now, I must preface this by saying that delphinium is not particularly happy in KY but every few years I buy a couple of plants and treat them like cut flowers, but plant them in the garden  They cost about the same as a lovely large bouquet of flowers and will last a couple of weeks longer.  Ah, the ridiculous things one does for ones garden!  DGS1 planted 3 for me, and they look fabulous with the coral lilies blooming and white hydrangea in the background.  I'm SO easy to make happy!  

I've been binge watching Mad Men on Netflix (I don't get the cable package that allowed me to watch it when it was still on the air).  I have fallen in love with Jon Hamm!  Now THAT is a man, unlike all those little Brad Pitt types.  Too bad I'm old enough to be his mother...   Can't you see it now - a replay of the Roman Spring of Mrs Stone.  Not happening!  

Off to have a bit of late lunch and then a nap from staying up so late watching, last night!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> Good, css.  I have been lucky that Miss O was always unafraid of thunderstorms, and now I think is too deaf to be bothered.  Henry has taken his cue from her and also is unfazed.  I'm the one under the bed!



My Dolly used to be terrified of storms, Mindi.  But, now that she's deaf, she doesn't even notice them.  Because of her deafness, I've been teaching all the pups hand signals.  It's amazing how quickly they learn with repetition.  I'm presently working on Mia's barking issueswe're making progressslow but sure.  It's not always easy to teach a dog set in their ways new things.


----------



## Mindi B

Olive has gotten much louder and more talky, and I suspect it's because she can't hear herself anymore.  I'd be grateful if you could share how you are working with Miss Mia's barking.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, she barks when she wants something, and is trying to get my attention.  And, it works.  I use that to my advantage.  While she's focused on me, I stand still and hold up one finger.  When she stops barking, I put my hands at my side, but hold her attention by remaining still and maintaining eye contact.  If she stays quiet for about 45 seconds, I move toward her to attend to her needs.  If she starts barking again, I do it all over again.  It's all about repetition.  We're mostly in the occasional "refresher" phase now.  

Olive can be trained, too.  As I said, Dolly (9 years old) is deaf, and barks more because of it.  But, in teaching Mia what I call the "silent" sign, Dolly has picked up on the cues and barks less, too.


----------



## Mindi B

I will work on this, CG!  Thank you!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

My pleasure!  Hope it works for you!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

This cracked me up.  Yesterday, I went to Lenscrafters with a new prescription.  Picked out four different frames, they take pictures of me wearing each one, and then show the screen with all pictures together so you can compare.  I don't know what kind of lens they use, but I laughed until I almost fell off the chair.  Their camera program takes out all your wrinkles and flaws.  Absolute genius.  I looked fabulous!


----------



## India

Cavalier Girl said:


> This cracked me up.  Yesterday, I went to Lenscrafters with a new prescription.  Picked out four different frames, they take pictures of me wearing each one, and then show the screen with all pictures together so you can compare.  I don't know what kind of lens they use, but I laughed until I almost fell off the chair.  Their camera program takes out all your wrinkles and flaws.  Absolute genius.  I looked fabulous!


I want that program installed on every mirror in my house!  Brilliant!


----------



## ouija board

Just watched American Pharoah win the Triple Crown! I'm getting a kick out of listening to the jockey chat with the outrider, neither of which realize that their mikes are on. A couple of colorful words in two different languages have slipped out, causing great consternation amongst network execs, I'm sure!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Wasn't it fun to watch, Ouija!  Loved it all!


----------



## Freckles1

ouija board said:


> Just watched American Pharoah win the Triple Crown! I'm getting a kick out of listening to the jockey chat with the outrider, neither of which realize that their mikes are on. A couple of colorful words in two different languages have slipped out, causing great consternation amongst network execs, I'm sure!







Cavalier Girl said:


> Wasn't it fun to watch, Ouija!  Loved it all!




How fantastic is it to have a triple crown winner!!!! What amazing and glorious animals!!!!


----------



## ouija board

It was a great race! What a lovely horse, and so happy for the trainer..finally!


----------



## Mindi B

He really owned the race, didn't he?  It seemed at the last the jockey just told the horse, "Go for it," and American Pharoah poured it on while the rest faded.  Happy for them all.  The nicest thing to me is that the owner, trainer, and jockey all seem to have genuine affection and appreciation for the animal.


----------



## chaneljewel

I'm so excited to have a triple crown winner!   I love all the hype!


----------



## csshopper

:salute:He is a phenomenal animal. Can literally say "What a stud!"


----------



## Freckles1

csshopper said:


> :salute:He is a phenomenal animal. Can literally say "What a stud!"




Oh I just giggled out loud!!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Check this out: http://www.sbnation.com/2015/6/6/87...-BE-HORSE-CHAMPION-OF-THE-UNIVERSE/in/8505622
:lolots:


----------



## ouija board

Lol! Well, usually horse racing is relegated to the back pages of the sports page, so it's nice to know the rest of the sports world paid attention just this once. Love the jacket he wears for the NFL draft


----------



## India

Thought it was interesting that while Secretariat owner, Penny Chenery, was rooting for American Pharoah to win the Triple Crown, she does not put him in the "great horses" class that Secretariat is probably the top of - good but not great, based on his times.  For 93, that lady is still as fit looking and articulate as ever and she knows her race horses - movement, structure, times.  Oh, to age so well.  

I was thrilled for the horse and for Bob Baffert, but not a big fan of the owners.


----------



## tesi

i couldn't have described my class yesterday any better.  and guess what, this actually WAS my class.  ignore my ugly blue nail polish-  but that's me.  or my arms.  didn't know this would be posted.  small world. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/van-cleef-and-arpels/vca-lcole-review-photos-909791.html#post28679361

hugs all round!


----------



## tesi

also the back of me and hubby on the couch.  (red hair is a dead giveaway)


----------



## ouija board

Tesi, sounds like it was a lot of fun! You never know where one's arms may pop up on the Internet, huh?


----------



## Luckydogmom

What a wonderful class you are taking Tesi! I do love that blue polish, what color blue? 

Mindi and CSS, you know how much you both frustrate me with your puns! I am always so jealous! We had dinner with my dad on Saturday night at a new restaurant. It used to be another restaurant for about 25 years, prior to that a mortuary! I am certain no one but my dad and myself remembered that bit of old Corona del Mar history. Well, needless to say the puns were flying around during dinner. They all take great pleasure in my frustration! Good news is, I can tie a better bow  than them!

What a race on Saturday, loved every second...and the after convos as well!! I speak Spanish and understood, fun!

We spent yesterday in the mountains on the lake. We took my dad with us, had a nice lunch and chatted about mountain memories. Our cabin was built in 1967, we have loved spending countless weekends there ! DH and I have recently purchased a lot a block from the lake and will be building a lake house! My dad had such fun with us during our meeting with the architect. He designed "his" room downstairs!
We are looking forward to making memories on the lake with our family now. My dad suggested that if anyone misbehaves they have to stay in the old cabin in the woods, love this thought!
So gals, chat get away in about a year???

Happy Monday!!


----------



## India

tesi, I SO envy you getting to take that course!  A few years ago, I looked into doing this, but the cost was very high and I was way too old to make use of such an investment.  Good for you for doing this!

LDM, that house is going to be so much fun designing and building and I know it will be fabulous.  You can put "honeymooners" in your dad's old cabin (or those who insist on sharing a bed but you don't want them doing it "under your roof"!  

Good rain last night for the garden - more expected today.  I am NOT ready to start watering!


----------



## Luckydogmom

I love that Idea India! Out of sight out of mind. This project has saved me emotionally I must admit. Sometimes life is so full of way to much for my brain. I love getting lost in fabrics, vintage finds, etc...
I am making all of the bedding myself, DD's bedroom here is full of fabrics currently. I do need to set up a proper sewing area this summer.

India, your garden must smell wonderful after that early summer rain!


----------



## LaChocolat

I don't know if this is the right place to post, but I think I've set a world record for losing a purse attachment.  I set up my Herbag with the clochette string looped and the lock dangling, but decided to leave the clochette cover off. I have this little "purse tin" where I keep all extra things not used (luggage tags, locks, ribbons, etc.). Anyway I know I put it in there. Well literally the next day I went back to reconsider using the cover and it was gone.

I have a feeling like my 22 month old took it and hid it. That's his favourite thing to do these days and he was with me for the delivery, unveiling and setting up of the purse, so he was totally fascinated by the whole thing.  He can now say "clochette" and is "helping me find it". Lol. It's a good thing I didn't really want to use it, but still ... purse forum problems indeed.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, that little stinker!  But clever--great way to set up an amazing find!  "Mommy, LOOK what I FOUND for you!"  Or perhaps the clochette cover will reappear as a hat on an action figure?  It seems about the right size.


----------



## LaChocolat

Mindi B said:


> Well, that little stinker!  But clever--great way to set up an amazing find!  "Mommy, LOOK what I FOUND for you!"  Or perhaps the clochette cover will reappear as a hat on an action figure?  It seems about the right size.



lol Mindi B. With my guy it will probably be the latter.


----------



## s3raph1nas

This might be common knowledge, but how many scarves in each print does Hermes make?


----------



## Luckydogmom

We have a tiny tropical storm in our area today, it smells so wonderful outside! 

LaChocolate, good luck with the search!

Hope everyone has a nice Tuesday!


----------



## India

After two rings going from a dish on my dressing table, into a waste basket (and thrown out), I learned to NEVER leave small valuable items where a toddler could get them.  This was over 40 yrs ago, but I've never forgotten or replaced those rings.  They were worth less than $500 each so I didn't have them on my scheduled insurance policy.

Speaking of hiding things, when my daughter was a newlywed living in NYC about 18 yrs ago, I visited her.  I slept on a futon on the living room floor.  I had a pair of small hoop gold earrings from Tiffany's -a graduation present from the mid60's.  They had an unusual post system that I've never seen before or sense.  During the night, on of their kittens, Booker, did a series of head pounces.  During one, he grabbed my earring and it came off.  We spent the next 2 days looking everywhere in this small apt - no earring, and of course, irreplaceable.  My DD and DSIL continued to look, and about 2 months later called me.  It had mysteriously appeared on their bed.  Apparently, Booker had tired of his toy and "found it" for me.  Yet another of my DD's evil kitties over the years...


----------



## India

I think it depends on the scarf.  Some spear to have more than others.


----------



## ouija board

LDM, that sounds like a fun project and a great distraction from all that you have going on! How long will will it take to build the house? 

LaChocolat, good luck finding your clochette! I'm putting my money on Mindi's suggestion that DS turned it into an action figure chapeau. I've discovered that anything not nailed down or stored in a high cabinet becomes an accessory for DD's dolls and ponies. We still think that a missing pair of diamond studs may someday "turn up" in her room. Granted, she was maybe 18 mos old at the time, but she does love bling, even at that age!


----------



## LaChocolat

India said:


> After two rings going from a dish on my dressing table, into a waste basket (and thrown out), I learned to NEVER leave small valuable items where a toddler could get them.  This was over 40 yrs ago, but I've never forgotten or replaced those rings.  They were worth less than $500 each so I didn't have them on my scheduled insurance policy.
> 
> Speaking of hiding things, when my daughter was a newlywed living in NYC about 18 yrs ago, I visited her.  I slept on a futon on the living room floor.  I had a pair of small hoop gold earrings from Tiffany's -a graduation present from the mid60's.  They had an unusual post system that I've never seen before or sense.  During the night, on of their kittens, Booker, did a series of head pounces.  During one, he grabbed my earring and it came off.  We spent the next 2 days looking everywhere in this small apt - no earring, and of course, irreplaceable.  My DD and DSIL continued to look, and about 2 months later called me.  It had mysteriously appeared on their bed.  Apparently, Booker had tired of his toy and "found it" for me.  Yet another of my DD's evil kitties over the years...



I'm a new mommy. . I'm still learning. And I should hide the tin from him anyway becaue he could swallow the keys and stuff. Guess where I found my "work" watch today?  In his daddy's shoes. I kid you not. 

Oh my gosh. I love kitties and that's the most adorable story ever. Glad you found those. Too bad about the rings though. About Tiffany posts, I have platinum back diamond studs with a screw back which is allegedly supposed to never come off. I've replaced a back twice and the last time the stud was on my bathroom floor. It was only by accident I found it.


----------



## LaChocolat

ouija board said:


> LDM, that sounds like a fun project and a great distraction from all that you have going on! How long will will it take to build the house?
> 
> LaChocolat, good luck finding your clochette! I'm putting my money on Mindi's suggestion that DS turned it into an action figure chapeau. I've discovered that anything not nailed down or stored in a high cabinet becomes an accessory for DD's dolls and ponies. We still think that a missing pair of diamond studs may someday "turn up" in her room. Granted, she was maybe 18 mos old at the time, but she does love bling, even at that age!



Thanks ouija board. Your daughter sounds darling. Must be nice having a little girl!  I love my boy but we're not having any more so I will miss those girly things.


----------



## LaChocolat

Luckydogmom said:


> We have a tiny tropical storm in our area today, it smells so wonderful outside!
> 
> LaChocolate, good luck with the search!
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice Tuesday!



The weather in Toronto has been crazy lately. Goes from cold to hot overnight, then it's always looking like thunder storms but hardly ever rains.   My poor DH looks out for the rain to come so he can skip watering our newly installed emerald cedars but in the last month or so he's only gotten a reprieve once. 

Thanks re: clochette. I would be more annoyed (at myself) if I didn't think that cute little stinker hid it.


----------



## ck21

Alive and well in Maine.  Having a good time, though the kids are grouped by age and hot cars is having no part of his group.  He has unofficially joined the older kids.


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> Alive and well in Maine.  Having a good time, though the kids are grouped by age and hot cars is having no part of his group.  He has unofficially joined the older kids.




Good for him!


----------



## crochetbella

Just wanted to say hello! Sorry I don't have time to catch up but I think of you all often. Here's a pic of Miss Lily. She's almost 4 months old (I can't believe how fast she's growing!)


----------



## Luckydogmom

crochetbella said:


> Just wanted to say hello! Sorry I don't have time to catch up but I think of you all often. Here's a pic of Miss Lily. She's almost 4 months old (I can't believe how fast she's growing!)



Oh my goodness, tears here. So so precious!!! 

Thank you for sharing such a beautiful photo of your daughter! Xoxo


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> Alive and well in Maine.  Having a good time, though the kids are grouped by age and hot cars is having no part of his group.  He has unofficially joined the older kids.



Oh hurray CK! Pics please!!!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Yes OB, the distraction that I need and love about one year. A long time but hopefully worth the wait! Want to come for a weekend????


----------



## ouija board

crochetbella said:


> Just wanted to say hello! Sorry I don't have time to catch up but I think of you all often. Here's a pic of Miss Lily. She's almost 4 months old (I can't believe how fast she's growing!)




Adorable!!!!! She wears H silks way better than I do!

LDM, I might just take you up on that offer! 

LaChocolat, your son sounds like a fun (and mischievous) little guy! DD is a darling, but she has so much attitude right now..I might just trade her in for a boy! But it IS fun shopping for girly stuff for her!

Hope everyone is having a great Wednesday!


----------



## LaChocolat

crochetbella said:


> Just wanted to say hello! Sorry I don't have time to catch up but I think of you all often. Here's a pic of Miss Lily. She's almost 4 months old (I can't believe how fast she's growing!)



What a little cutie!!  Congratulations. She's beautiful and already getting her h indoctrination. Awesome.


----------



## LaChocolat

ouija board said:


> Adorable!!!!! She wears H silks way better than I do!
> 
> LDM, I might just take you up on that offer!
> 
> LaChocolat, your son sounds like a fun (and mischievous) little guy! DD is a darling, but she has so much attitude right now..I might just trade her in for a boy! But it IS fun shopping for girly stuff for her!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Wednesday!



Oh, precocious boys like mine have the machismo attitude. I can't even believe how stereotypically male he is sometimes, although he's still a cuddle monster and loves to hug and kiss me and DH which we both encourage of course. I adore him. 

Yeah soooo much more cute things to buy for girls. I joke with my DH that it's a good thing we have a boy otherwise we'd be bankrupt.  

Lol at your silk comment. I've yet to find a way to wear silks that don't either have me looking like I'm a pauper (when I try to wear it in an offbeat way) or 96 (when I wear them traditionally). I've given up on them for now.


----------



## India

AGGGHHH!!!!  I'm SO frustrated with my prescription insurance and my drug store!!!  A week ago, I saw my gastroenterologist and told him I was due for a prescription of the med I take twice daily for my acid reflux - OTC does NOT work and it was using that that made me so sick several years ago.  This med is not on the Tricare Formulary so I must get it at a retail pharmacy and pay a high co-pay (about $140 for a 3 month supply).  So, he electronically submitted the prescription.  Got a call from the pharmacy later that afternoon (of course, after he'd left for the day!) and told that thus drug now requires Prior Authorization submitted by a physician before it can be filled.  She said she'd send the info back to his office.  I said I had a week's supply.  

So, today, I 'm at the office to see a different doctor and ask them to check and be sure this has been done as I've heard nothing from my pharmacy.  Of course, they could find nothing.  I called the pharmacy and she swore she sent it (she's been there forever and is very reliable), so who knows where it ended up.  So, one of the assistants called Tricare and they said I had to first submit it to my Medicare Part D prescription plan.  I don't HAVE Medicare Part D as I have prescription coverage through Tricare and Anthem.  I called the pharmacy and she kept going on about Medicare Part D - agghhhh!!!!  When I got home, I called Tricare and apparently they now do require prior authorization (would have been a nice touch to notify me) and it must first go through my Anthem policy, who also requires prior authorization.  Kept telling me I must first try OTC meds.  I did that several years ago and that's why I now have a serious chronic pulmonary problem!!!!  I asked if my other non-Tricare formulary drug was now also going to require prior authorization and if the 3 month old prescription will still be refillable.  They could find no record of it in their files even thought I was looking at the box with the prescription label on it.  

So, I emailed my doctor (who is also a Capt in the Navy Reserve - hopefully THAT will get their attention!), and he's going to try to solve this for me.  Thank heavens being in the Reserves, he's very familiar with Tricare.  And they will be far less likely to blow off a Navy Capt (who are treated like Gods!), than a clerk.  

I'm SO lucky that my doctors will work by email directly from me.  What on earth would I do if I were deathly ill and very elderly and frail and didn't have the strength to fight my way through all this?  I guess I'd just die, which is what I'm convinced is the goal these days - will cut cost substantially!    Grrrrr.....


----------



## pumpkiim

India said:


> AGGGHHH!!!!  I'm SO frustrated with my prescription insurance and my drug store!!!  A week ago, I saw my gastroenterologist and told him I was due for a prescription of the med I take twice daily for my acid reflux - OTC does NOT work and it was using that that made me so sick several years ago.  This med is not on the Tricare Formulary so I must get it at a retail pharmacy and pay a high co-pay (about $140 for a 3 month supply).  So, he electronically submitted the prescription.  Got a call from the pharmacy later that afternoon (of course, after he'd left for the day!) and told that thus drug now requires Prior Authorization submitted by a physician before it can be filled.  She said she'd send the info back to his office.  I said I had a week's supply.
> 
> So, today, I 'm at the office to see a different doctor and ask them to check and be sure this has been done as I've heard nothing from my pharmacy.  Of course, they could find nothing.  I called the pharmacy and she swore she sent it (she's been there forever and is very reliable), so who knows where it ended up.  So, one of the assistants called Tricare and they said I had to first submit it to my Medicare Part D prescription plan.  I don't HAVE Medicare Part D as I have prescription coverage through Tricare and Anthem.  I called the pharmacy and she kept going on about Medicare Part D - agghhhh!!!!  When I got home, I called Tricare and apparently they now do require prior authorization (would have been a nice touch to notify me) and it must first go through my Anthem policy, who also requires prior authorization.  Kept telling me I must first try OTC meds.  I did that several years ago and that's why I now have a serious chronic pulmonary problem!!!!  I asked if my other non-Tricare formulary drug was now also going to require prior authorization and if the 3 month old prescription will still be refillable.  They could find no record of it in their files even thought I was looking at the box with the prescription label on it.
> 
> So, I emailed my doctor (who is also a Capt in the Navy Reserve - hopefully THAT will get their attention!), and he's going to try to solve this for me.  Thank heavens being in the Reserves, he's very familiar with Tricare.  And they will be far less likely to blow off a Navy Capt (who are treated like Gods!), than a clerk.
> 
> I'm SO lucky that my doctors will work by email directly from me.  What on earth would I do if I were deathly ill and very elderly and frail and didn't have the strength to fight my way through all this?  I guess I'd just die, which is what I'm convinced is the goal these days - will cut cost substantially!    Grrrrr.....




So sorry to hear India! Just reading that made my head spin, I can't even imagine what you are going through! Best of luck


----------



## Freckles1

ck21 said:


> Alive and well in Maine.  Having a good time, though the kids are grouped by age and hot cars is having no part of his group.  He has unofficially joined the older kids.




I like it!!!!


----------



## tesi

cb-  what a beautiful baby girl!  so nice to hear from you.    

ck-  happy you are  enjoying your time in maine- hot cars is ahead of the pack, isn't he?

india-  so sorry for all the craziness.  

love to all.  catching up with life...


----------



## Mindi B

CBella, you are starting your little girl out right with that silk!  She looks like the picture of health and contentment.  Don't forget to take time for yourself, too. . . New moms have a lot on their plates.


----------



## India

Got an email back from my WONDERFUL doctor.  He spent an HOUR on the phone with Anthem and Tricare yesterday evening, trying to get this accomplished.  Of course, pharmacy was closed by the end of this nonsense, so I'll find out this morning if it was successful.  How great is it to have a doctor who will go the extra mile for you!!!  I have had such wonderful success with my doctors at the local med school.  The downside, is that they see patients only 1/2 day a week as their primary job is teaching and research, but geeze, they are wonderful doctors - SO willing to go the extra mile.  If anyone has chronic health issues or a medical crises, I strongly recommend finding a doctor at the nearest med school to treat you.  It makes ALL the difference!


----------



## LaChocolat

India said:


> Got an email back from my WONDERFUL doctor.  He spent an HOUR on the phone with Anthem and Tricare yesterday evening, trying to get this accomplished.  Of course, pharmacy was closed by the end of this nonsense, so I'll find out this morning if it was successful.  How great is it to have a doctor who will go the extra mile for you!!!  I have had such wonderful success with my doctors at the local med school.  The downside, is that they see patients only 1/2 day a week as their primary job is teaching and research, but geeze, they are wonderful doctors - SO willing to go the extra mile.  If anyone has chronic health issues or a medical crises, I strongly recommend finding a doctor at the nearest med school to treat you.  It makes ALL the difference!


Oh my India.  What an ordeal. I'm glad Dr. Captain was able to intervene and that he communicates with you by email. That's great advice re: med school doctors. Wishing you a productive day on that front.


----------



## ck21

On a bus headed for the airport.  I'll add pictures later, but a good time was had by all!


----------



## India

Can't wait to see the pictures!

Of course, my doctor's hour on the phone was to no avail.  Prescription still wouldn't go through.  So, yesterday afternoon, I again called Tricare.  This time I actually got someone with an IQ above 10.  He looked up all the info and said that yes, it did have to go through Anthem first, and they denied it as they will no longer cover this drug.  At that point, it goes 100% to Tricare who will cover it with a $141 co-pay for a 3 month supply.  He said the computer showed that an indefinite Prior Authorization had been put in place FOUR YEARS ago.  So, why was the computer at Rite Aid rejecting it?  He put me on hold and called the drug store and discovered they were putting it into the computer improperly.  He walked them through the process and said I should never again have this problem.  I later got a call from the doctor's office - she had had no luck with Tricare at all and had spent considerable time trying to resolve this for me.  What an incredible amount of wasted time for all just because it must be entered into the computer in a particular way!!!!  Pharmacy was out of the drug but will have it for me this afternoon.  Geeze....

Off to eye doctor to find out if my new prescription of Flonase did any harm to my eyes - caused multiple unpleasant symptoms.  I appear to be the poster child for rare adverse reactions.  

Very sad news from my HS graduating class web site.  A girl/woman from my class who was a dynamo - cheerleader, top student, involved in everything, died a few days ago.  She ended up marrying a fellow grad student and they both got jobs in Westport CT as teachers.  The difference between Westport CT and Topeka KS cannot be measured just in miles!  She was a dynamo there as well.  She had RA and had been confined to a wheel chair for several years.  But as always, she handled that with her unfailing good cheer.  What a loss for her family and for Westport.  We had planned to get together the next time I visited DS, but his divorce kept that visit from every happening.  Terribly sad....


----------



## ouija board

India, sorry to hear of your classmate's passing. It's a shock even when it's someone you haven't seen for years. 

Just got home from a trip to visit family. This flying business is getting really old, or I'm just getting crotchety with age. When we are at a standstill in the aisle waiting for somebody taking their sweet time getting into a seat, it's all I can do to keep from yelling, "just sit down and get out of the way, fer crying out loud!! Can't you see how many people are behind you??" And God forbid we are late taking off, and some bozo decides to stand up after the doors are shut. Can't push back from the gate till everyone is seated. Yes, some day you'll read about a crazy woman being thrown off a plane for beaning a fellow passenger with DD's Barbie. I need to stop flying commercial. And probably shouldn't be out in public most days. 

Speaking of flying, and I'm sure she's a much more patient passenger than I am..Ck, are you and Hot Cars home safely?


----------



## Mindi B

OB, YES!  YES!  YES!  That is me, fuming and muttering at the stupidity of my fellow travelers.  And in the security line, when the person ahead of you gets to the actual table and suddenly realizes, in spite of having had it yelled at them for the previous ten minutes, that SHOES MUST COME OFF and YOU MUST EMPTY YOUR POCKETS and REMOVE YOUR BELT AND JACKET.  It's all I can do not to start stripping the stuff off of them myself.
So if the weapon in that news story is a Barbie, it's OB.
If it's indecent assault in the security line, it's me.
Maybe they'll give us adjoining cells and we can talk purses.


----------



## ouija board

Ahh, don't get me started on the security line!


----------



## ck21

We are home!  We were TSA pre check so security was fast and simple.  However, the guy ahead of me had his iPad stolen from the X-ray belt.

We are missing the fun and luxuries (no cooking, no dishes) of camp already.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, my goodness, a top contender for Cutest Picture Ever!  Sounds like such a great time for you and Collin, ck.  But scary about the stolen iPad--that poor guy.  DH and I are so paranoid about that--when your stuff goes through but the line for personal scans holds you back.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Oh, my goodness, a top contender for Cutest Picture Ever!  Sounds like such a great time for you and Collin, ck.  But scary about the stolen iPad--that poor guy.  DH and I are so paranoid about that--when your stuff goes through but the line for personal scans holds you back.



 This just happened to me 2 weeks ago and I was not nice about it. I was in Pre Screen, should have been easy except the lady ahead of me set off alarms. The TSA agent barred my entry through the scanner, walked completely away to go and find a wand  to deal with the lady ahead of me and meantime my LV carry on and my Evelyne were on the conveyor belt completely exposed to people in the next line over. I hollered and watched those items like a hawk until I was cleared but I was po'd.

ob and Mindi, I will be in the next cell over as the lady who ran screaming through the plane while dumping OVER size carry on bags on the heads of their self entitlement owners while the rest of us wait for the legitimate carry ons of the last to board the plane passengers are sent to the hold for lack of bin space. Seriously, one lady boarded with a full size roller bag, a huge over shoulder computer work bag and a purse and no one challenged her.....

Why have regulations if they are not enforced? To add insult to injury I heard a report this week about new requirements for smaller bags (not even being manufactured at this point) so there will be more bin space for the more passengers beings squished in planes. "The airline industry representatives and manufacturers are meeting to discuss options." Not only less LxW but a reduction of depth from 9" to 7".

End of rant. ullhair:

ck- Collin's pic was a soothing antidote. So happy you had a great trip and it looks like he had some happy hunting.

cbella- ditto with your adorable daughter. A twilly never looked so cute. Have you see the new line of ladylike bowties on Hermes website? Wonder if one could be modified for headwear?


----------



## tesi

ok kids i am on board the airline traveling is a horror train&#8230;..what the hell is wrong with people these days?   

hope everyone is having a good weekend.  no drama here- well so far.  gardening up a storm!
xo


----------



## ouija board

It's good to know I'm not alone in my consternation over peoples' inability or refusal to listen to instructions while traveling by air! I will have the coolest and most stylish cell mates in da big house! 

Ck, look at his smile! And is he holding a frog? 

Scary about the iPad getting stolen. It is so easy for that to happen. I try not to push my stuff onto the belt until I'm ready to go through the scanner, but depending on the set up, that's not always possible.


----------



## LaChocolat

@ India sorry to hear of your extended troubles with the Rx and also of the classmate.   

@ ck21, what a darling little boy!  

Yes commercial travel through the airport is a right nightmare.  Don't get me started on the people who clearly cannot use the kiosks to check themselves in.  No problem with that, but do us all a favour, arrive early and get in line to see an agent, m-kay?


----------



## chanelbaby26

Hello all, just wanted to see if someone has a good Sa for the Hermes store in south coast Orange County California..tia


----------



## India

Spent 3 1/2 hrs yesterday with DGS1 and DSIL getting them new bikes.  I paid for DGS's -I've bought every bike DGS1&2 have ever had, and I told DGS that this was probably the last I would ever buy him.  I had given money to DSIL for Xmas toward a bike - we all chipped in as his bike was stolen on our last night on the Vineyard last summer.  It took forever for these two to decide which bikes they wanted, and then DGS had to "outfit" his bike - paid for partly by his father, part by me and part with his own money.  Both took how the bike looked VERY seriously - did it really reflect "who they are".  Geeze, you'd think they were buying a car!  Can't imagine how long that effort will take!  

DGS has discovered new freedom on his bike - riding downtown for pleasure and business meetings, riding to my house for his mowing jobs (uses my mower so all clients are my neighbors), riding down to their club for swimming and for squash.  He LOVES this independence from having to find rides to all these things, and it's a wonderful first step before he starts driving in a year or so (not sure he wants to get his permit at 16 - we'll see).  One thing he knows is that his family will NOT be buying him a car - he will have to share theirs and they get first dibs on the usage.  Our family has never believed in buying cars for 16 yr olds - in fact, both children were in college when we bought them old clunkers to get back and forth to college - airfare was costing us a fortune.  They bought their own first new cars.  

My late DH and I abhorred "entitled" children.  We certainly wanted to give our children lots of opportunities, but it was always made clear that these were privileges, not rights.  I know - we are both dinosaurs, but I'm pleased that that breed has not totally become extinct as my two children feel pretty much the same way.

Off to try to find 2 pair of white pants.  Of course, they're all gone by now - thought I had two more pair than I did and I need them for the Vineyard as there is no reliable dry cleaner there.  Then ironing (for the Vineyard) and organizing things the boys will be hauling to different places for me this week before they leave (they're leaving a week earlier to have a family reunion with DSIL's family).  Onward and upward!


----------



## csshopper

chanelbaby26 said:


> Hello all, just wanted to see if someone has a good Sa for the Hermes store in south coast Orange County California..tia



Go to the sub Forum, "Hermes Shopping" and type "South Coast Plaza SA" in the search box for posts, there are over 50 responses.


----------



## Hermesmaniac

Does anyone know if Hermes still making Herbag? I couldn't find it at the store


----------



## crochetbella

Thank you all for the kind words about Lily.  She is our little sweetheart.

I am with you all on the airline travel. I am always wanting to yell "get off the plane! Faster!" whenever we land. 

CK, what a great picture!


----------



## ck21

Back from our first night of t-ball.  I don't think hot cars is ready for the major league.


----------



## Freckles1

ck21 said:


> Back from our first night of t-ball.  I don't think hot cars is ready for the major league.




Ck you are a hoot!! DS is 16 now and quite a good ball player, but we suffered through several summers of picking grass and rolling around in the dirt in the outfield!!!

As long as hot cars likes it I say geddy up!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Adorable picture of hot cars!   So happy!
I'm always impatient when getting off the plane.  It seems that people take forever!


----------



## ouija board

Freckles1 said:


> Ck you are a hoot!! DS is 16 now and quite a good ball player, but we suffered through several summers of *picking grass and rolling around in the dirt* in the outfield!!!
> 
> As long as hot cars likes it I say geddy up!!



LOL!! That gives me hope for DD!! We've suffered through a year of gymnastics (laid on the cushions the entire class, every class, examining her feet), a year of tennis (announced that the ball doesn't hit her racket enough, therefore she doesn't want to continue), and currently 6 months of golf (spends 50% of the time on a "water break"). Of course, she was and still is quite young for any sport, so none of the instructors are going to be tough on the kids if they're not 100% into it. She does have fun and makes new friends during her classes, so I guess it's not all for nought. The gymnastics classes did test my nerves, though. Dangit, I'm paying how much for you to lay on a cushion when you could do that at home for free??


----------



## csshopper

ob- I laughed out loud and then thought "dang" that's why I was never very good at tennis, the ball didn't hit my racquet enough! Love the way lil ob sees the world. BTW, has the passion for "Frozen" melted yet?


----------



## India

How old is Little OB?  Give her time!


----------



## Vintage Leather

When the Knight was in T-ball - he developed mad grass weaving skills.  And, could make complicated illustrations in the dirt with his toes.  
Needless to say, Baseball - not his thing.  

Surprisingly, Soccer is his thing.  He actually played on the varsity squad at his school last year (and he's in fourth grade!  ...  Ok, I should note that the school is a really, really tiny K-12 school, so this is almost mom-bragging.  But... He was playing with the big kids, and even occasionally scoring).  He just finished up a British soccer camp and has been running drills for fun this summer.  

Who runs drills for fun?!?

He also has informed me that he's going to compete in Tae Kwon Do at the Olympic level when he's old enough.   



So, if it is any comfort - kids will find their sports or at least find something they enjoy when it is the right time for it.


----------



## Mindi B

These kidsport descriptions are hilarious!  I had one hideous summer in softball because my mom thought it would be good for me.  The only thing I learned was prayer. Standing out in right field, repeating "Please don't let the ball come to me, pleasedon'tlettheballcometome."  I have never met a sport I like.  Or, more accurately, no sport has ever liked me.  BUT, giving kids a taste of lots of options is a wonderful thing, because. . . you never know!  Also, improved podiatric knowledge and grass-weaving skills!
Sign me up for tickets when the Knight makes the Olympics.


----------



## Freckles1

I am laughing out loud!!! I love it. And I love that we all have these memories to remind us of how fun our childhood and our children are!!! 
One more.... DD is a diver and a figure skater. DH and I ask her why she doesn't want to play tennis.... She says "it makes me sweaty".... Hence ice skating and diving. Ha


----------



## ouija board

csshopper said:


> ob- I laughed out loud and then thought "dang" that's why I was never very good at tennis, the ball didn't hit my racquet enough! Love the way lil ob sees the world. BTW, has the passion for "Frozen" melted yet?



I nearly drove off the road laughing when she said that! Had to sit her down and explain that in sports, the PERSON is supposed to be the proactive one, not the ball. Frozen mania has cooled, but it's been replaced by a rabid My Little Pony obsession. 

India, DD is only six, which is why none of the instructors really get tough on her to participate.  I think I've given up on her being an sort of athlete, but I'm hoping she acquires enough athletic skills to make it through PE without being miserable!

Freckles, "it makes me sweaty" OMG, that's exactly what DD says about any outdoor sports! She's already asked about figure skating lessons, and she's quite a good swimmertwo of a kind, these gals!

Mindi, I was the same way about softball in high school! Prayer, and strategically positioning one's self behind another kid who did actually have hand eye coordination on the off chance that the ball headed our way. 

VL, good for the Knight!! Playing with the Varsity kids is no small feat, even in a small school. And sign me up for Tae Kwon Do Olympic tickets, too! I have no doubt that he'll accomplish his goal!


----------



## Luckydogmom

CK that froggy pic is priceless!! Love, love, love it!!

CB, your sweet little girl is beyond precious! Enjoy each and every minute&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469;

India I bet your DGS's are loving their new bikes! How fun for them to pick out every last detail. I am longing for a white bike right now. DD wants my NM bike so I may let her have it, she has wanted it from day one!

I couldn't agree more about airline travel, NOT a fan here at all! DH is on a plane 3-4 time a week and he never complains! 

Mindi you crack me up, I am also not an athlete! I am allergic to grass so sports were always a challenge for me growing up. Our kids constantly make fun of me! I prefer eating peanuts and watching the game

DD, DSIL and sweet Braxton moved last week. I have spent the last week helping them move into their new home! It is a tiny bit closer and a little bit larger. They have been looking for about six months and we're thrilled to find this home. I sure home they stay put for awhile, I am exhausted from helping them move! 

First batch of apricot jam going into the big pot tonight, I love this time of the year!

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Just thought you all should see this, last night DH and I went on a walk along our local beach. It was taken over by thousands of these red crabs!! I have never seen anything like this! I went on the walk feeling crabby about some things until I saw this... It lightened my mood!!!


----------



## ouija board

Wow, that's a lot of crabs!! And they all seem to be loving the sand castles!


----------



## ck21

DH is so funny...sort of.

He would like me and Hot Cars to start getting up early since we will need to beginning next week.  Ummmm.....no.  It would be funny if he weren't serious.


----------



## Luckydogmom

ck21 said:


> DH is so funny...sort of.
> 
> He would like me and Hot Cars to start getting up early since we will need to beginning next week.  Ummmm.....no.  It would be funny if he weren't serious.



Plenty of time next week, sleep and relax now! Men.


----------



## Luckydogmom

OB, it was really amazing, however I would NOT want to be sitting on the beach after sunset!


----------



## Mindi B

Those crabs are so creepy-cool!  I am a Cancerian, so am obligated to like the little critters, though I think they are better in a summer salad or in 'cake form.  (Sorry, crabbies.)
+3, with Freckles' DD and lil' OB, on the preference for non-sweaty activities. I have had to overcome my resistance to perspiration because I am now old and must work out or become a blonde blob, but it is still not something I enjoy.
Oh, Mr. ck, that is too much.  So he feels you need to practice sleep deprivation?


----------



## Freckles1

Luckydogmom said:


> View attachment 3033855
> 
> 
> Just thought you all should see this, last night DH and I went on a walk along our local beach. It was taken over by thousands of these red crabs!! I have never seen anything like this! I went on the walk feeling crabby about some things until I saw this... It lightened my mood!!!




This is very very cool!!!


----------



## LaChocolat

Luckydogmom said:


> View attachment 3033855
> 
> 
> Just thought you all should see this, last night DH and I went on a walk along our local beach. It was taken over by thousands of these red crabs!! I have never seen anything like this! I went on the walk feeling crabby about some things until I saw this... It lightened my mood!!!



Is it horrible that when I see this picture I imagine sitting I'm sitting at a waterside restaurant in Maine or Nova Scotia eating fresh crab cakes?  This picture is too cute. 

The kids sports descriptions are so hysterical. DH is a total athlete, good at every sport, full ride athletic schol to university.  I was the short, skinny kid who faked my monthly every gym class.  So ... whose sports genes DS gets is a toss up, but it's seeming like DH's has rubbed off on him.


----------



## Luckydogmom

We craved crab cakes after our long walk, creepy crabby cakes! I would rather eat them than have them pinch me!


----------



## csshopper

Luckydogmom said:


> View attachment 3033855
> 
> 
> Just thought you all should see this, last night DH and I went on a walk along our local beach. It was taken over by thousands of these red crabs!! I have never seen anything like this! I went on the walk feeling crabby about some things until I saw this... It lightened my mood!!!


ldm- I was scrolling the Weather Channel and came across an article on this invasion. They are called "tuna crabs", normally are further south but have been driven north by the warming temperatures in the Pacific. There's a picture of a San Diego beach that looks red because there are so many crabs on the sand. The other creature is an ugly, but harmless, blob type plant eater also being driven ashore. Given a preference I'll take red crabs.


----------



## chaneljewel

That's a lot of crabs, LDM!  Creepy but interesting that they're so attracted to the sand castles!  

Contractor still here so waiting on dinner.  DH wants blts so the microwave will be put to use.  This is week 5...still messes.  The floor might be put down later this week.  I'll be at ds's home next week to take care of the twins so at least I'll be free of the mess. The twins have been here the past few days while their mom went to a concert so had to keep them out of the house.   Thank goodness they still take naps as they slept 3 hours yesterday afternoon.  They needed it as were up at 6!


----------



## India

OMG, ldm, not ANOTHER move for DD!  They need to stay put - exhausting.

Funny that so many of use don't like sweating and are far from athletes.  I ABHOR sweating!  So how do I work out?  With my poor pulmonary function, I can't do anything hard/fast enough to work up a sweat which is fine with me.  Mindi, I did a lot of praying in recess, too - yes, "PLEASE don't let the ball come to me!"

Exhausting, hot day.  Rehab this AM, followed by meeting DSIL at Pep Boys to leave his car to put new tires on it, take him home, race back home and put on swim suit and pack lunch, go to club where boys have already biked to, stay with them for 2 hrs, race home to change out of suit, they arrived, DGS1 dismantled the rowing machine and put it in my car, took DGS2 home, DGS1 and I went to the packaging store where we left the rowing machine to be packed and shipped, took DGS1 home and picked up his father and the bike rack, back to Pep Boys where I left DSIL and bike rack, and finally home.  DSIL picked up bikes on his way home from Pep Boys.  Whew!!!!!  I will pay for this tomorrow.

Rowing machine has never gotten the use I thought it would - I have ZERO self-discipline to exercise at home.  It's going to the Martha's Vineyard Hospital cardiac/pulmonary rehab, where they have the first rowing machine ever made in the world - they can sell it to an exercise equipment museum as an antique.  I'll take the tax deduction.  I've been meaning to do this for 3 years - kept hoping that DSIL would take it in the Suburban when they drive to the Vineyard but that is never going to happen - he'd then have to put the car top carrier on and he does not want to do this.  It was worth $175 to get this albatross out of my basement!  

Now for an omelet for dinner and early bedtime...


----------



## ck21

I guess I'm the oddball who loves all athletic endeavors.  I've fallen in to running simply for convenience, but would much prefer team sports or some sort of interval/boot camp training.

Think DH is still frustrated that I'm not willing to "practice" getting up early.  He tried this once many years ago--he wanted me to practice getting up to let out a dog, before we ever had a dog.  My response was about the same as it is now.


----------



## Freckles1

ck21 said:


> I guess I'm the oddball who loves all athletic endeavors.  I've fallen in to running simply for convenience, but would much prefer team sports or some sort of interval/boot camp training.
> 
> Think DH is still frustrated that I'm not willing to "practice" getting up early.  He tried this once many years ago--he wanted me to practice getting up to let out a dog, before we ever had a dog.  My response was about the same as it is now.




Does you DH realize he's about to get the boot? Haha
I'm with you ck. I play tennis or tell whoever I'm working out with that I need to be entertained. I love sports. 
And as far as a dog goes... My 3 fur babies just have to wait until I get up. Which is usually around 8:30am or 9am in the summer


----------



## Mindi B

ck, Freckles, I admire you both!  Though I joke about it, in no way am I proud of my un-athleticism. I hate team sports because I suk at them, and therefore my exasperated team inevitably detests me within the first inning/quarter/what-have-you.  I actually kind of like yoga, as much as I like anything physical, but I will only practice privately.  Not even a class for me.  Nobody needs to see my down dog.


----------



## Freckles1

Mindi B said:


> ck, Freckles, I admire you both!  Though I joke about it, in no way am I proud of my un-athleticism. I hate team sports because I suk at them, and therefore my exasperated team inevitably detests me within the first inning/quarter/what-have-you.  I actually kind of like yoga, as much as I like anything physical, but I will only practice privately.  Not even a class for me.  Nobody needs to see my down dog.




Mindi you are a hoot!! I tried yoga and well, I "passed that gas"!!!! Didn't ever go to a class again!!! I am not a team player. I do play doubles in tennis but I still feel that it is about me and my shots. The cardio is good. I do love Pilates!!!


----------



## LaChocolat

^^ I did yoga once as well. It was way too quiet for my liking. The only exercise I like is any type of dance. I quite like Zumba, Bollywood and soca. There's a neat fitness club in Toronto called Flirty Girl Fitness and they have all those girly type classes for people like me.  There's another location in Chicago. 

On a follow up to my missing tirette (that is what the "clochette cover" is called, right?).  Still can't find it so I decided to call my local boutique and see if I can replace it and they said only if I can provide proof of purchase.  Obviously I can't because it's pre-loved.   oh well.


----------



## India

I'm truly losing it and quickly.  Woke up early this AM and realized that I was not certain I had paid my Estimated Taxes which were due Mon - in the back of my mind, I thought I had paid them early.  Nope, hadn't paid them yet at all!  State will be fine but Feds will be sending me a letter telling me I'm late and giving me a fine/penalty.  They're very nasty that way.

Yesterday, went to get a mani and took off my rings and watch as usual, and stuck them in my handbag.  At the end, went to get them out and they were there but band on my gold Rolex was broken - a tiny screw had come out.  We looked all over the floor and I emptied my PM Picotin - no screw.  I was not concerned as there is a Rolex dealership on my way home, quite near my house.  Did I mention that I HATE this jeweler?  Stopped and they took the watch to the back and came out and told me my watch was counterfeit.  Now, I know it's not - it is 2nd hand and the diamond bezel is after-market, but "counterfeit"?  No!.  I kept my temper and asked him why he thought so and he said the bezel was not Rolex.  I said the term then would be "after-market", not "counterfeit", and he said no, Rolex would consider it counterfeit and would refuse to service it.  And by the way, there was water in my watch!  I had just had it service at the jeweler where I bought it - clearly, they did not tighten down the bezel properly.  He said he was really supposed to destroy any counterfeit brought into the store.  I grabbed the watch and left.  Really?  So, I had to go downtown late afternoon in traffic to take it to my jeweler.  Probably won't be fixed by the time I leave and they'll have to send it to me.  Such a nuisance...  Hope it wasn't badly damaged - if it was, the watch man is responsible as I paid $750 for service a month ago.  

Then, this AM when I got up, I used the toilet and flushed.  Horrible, gurgling, popping sounds - no, not me, the toilet!  I raced to the other upstairs toilet and the same.  By now, Godfrey had gone downstairs, so I went down and fed the dogs.  Turned on kitchen sink water - popping, gurgling and brown water, that eventually became clear.  Was I panicked?  Of course I was!  I could just imagine a major break in my main water line of some dire plumbing thing.  Fortunately, I picked up my iPad while the dogs were out and saw a post on my neighborhood's Facebook page - someone asking if anyone else's water was out completely 3 hrs ago (she has a newborn).  Yes, several people said their water was off, too.  So, I guess it had just come back on when I flushed and that was air/etc from it having been off.  Whew!!!! I do NOT need this right now!!!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

India, I honestly get exhausted from reading your posts! You just go, go , go!!!  So glad your water is all ok, that would have been awful! 

As for exercise, I garden and walk. That seems to be enough for me. I leave all the sweating to DH who is dripping at the end of our nightly one hour power walks! 

Crab update, they are still here, by the millions now! So smelly all over town, stinky!!!


----------



## Luckydogmom

chaneljewel said:


> That's a lot of crabs, LDM!  Creepy but interesting that they're so attracted to the sand castles!
> 
> Contractor still here so waiting on dinner.  DH wants blts so the microwave will be put to use.  This is week 5...still messes.  The floor might be put down later this week.  I'll be at ds's home next week to take care of the twins so at least I'll be free of the mess. The twins have been here the past few days while their mom went to a concert so had to keep them out of the house.   Thank goodness they still take naps as they slept 3 hours yesterday afternoon.  They needed it as were up at 6!



I can't wait to see your new kitchen Chanel!! Messy now but I am sure it will be well worth the wait!


----------



## Mindi B

Ewwwww on the crab invasion.
Count me in as eager to see chanel's new kitchen!
I did an enormous closet purge over the last weeks and today took an embarrassingly huge pile of never-worns and not-gonna-wear-agains to consignment.  If I think about money spent (er, wasted--let's just go there) I will cry, but at least they are going to a better place (what doesn't sell will be donated).  I tried to use the Marie Kondo "does this spark joy?" approach and while it is perhaps not useful in ALL cases (does a pair of practical, well-used winter boots really have to spark joy to be kept, or can they just be functional?), it does help to focus the mind.  My goal is to have only stuff I will actually wear, in my actual life, actually--not the stuff that one buys because it's so purty and if I ever attend a royal garden party on a warm but slightly overcast day in East Yukanislavia, this will be just the thing.
I and my closet are a work in progress.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, you just described 80% of my closet! I'm perpetually buying dresses (on sale so I couldn't say no!) as though I'm going to a cocktail party where I never sweat, never eat, and never hurt in the 4" heels that one must wear to look good in the dress. The other 20% of my closet looks like I'm going to work on a construction site. Good for you on the closet purge!


----------



## India

Mindi, I did the same a couple of weeks ago, only it was a LOT of Ralph Lauren summer linen stuff I'll never again fit into.  If I had done this in March, it could have gone to the resale shop, but this late, no more summer, so off it went to Goodwill and I hope someone will be thrilled. 

That water main break I mentioned this AM?  It has affected 33,000 people in my area, and when I got home from pul rehab and picking up the dogs from the spa, there was a recorded message on my voice mail (time - 11:45 AM - break occurred at 5:30 AM), that there is a "boil water" advisory - water from the tap should not be drinken.  Of course, I took my meds with a big glass of water at 7:30 this AM!  How could they wait this long!!!!  Apparently, it was on TV, but I never put my TV on until 8PM at night.  So, if you never hear from me again, you'll know I got cholera and died from that water.  Grrrrr.....  Went to RiteAid and got almost the last of the bottled water - heavy danged stuff!  

Other voice mail message was from my jeweler - watch is ready and is fine and fixed - no charge.  So downtown and picked it up.  I'm now going to sit down for a VERY late lunch and some bottled water, and will probably fall asleep.  I'm VERY tired from the past 4 days...


----------



## csshopper

India said:


> Mindi, I did the same a couple of weeks ago, only it was a LOT of Ralph Lauren summer linen stuff I'll never again fit into.  If I had done this in March, it could have gone to the resale shop, but this late, no more summer, so off it went to Goodwill and I hope someone will be thrilled.
> 
> That water main break I mentioned this AM?  It has affected 33,000 people in my area, and when I got home from pul rehab and picking up the dogs from the spa, there was a recorded message on my voice mail (time - 11:45 AM - break occurred at 5:30 AM), that there is a "boil water" advisory - water from the tap should not be drinken.  Of course, I took my meds with a big glass of water at 7:30 this AM!  How could they wait this long!!!!  Apparently, it was on TV, but I never put my TV on until 8PM at night.  So, if you never hear from me again, you'll know I got cholera and died from that water.  Grrrrr.....  Went to RiteAid and got almost the last of the bottled water - heavy danged stuff!
> 
> Other voice mail message was from my jeweler - watch is ready and is fine and fixed - no charge.  So downtown and picked it up.  I'm now going to sit down for a VERY late lunch and some bottled water, and will probably fall asleep.  I'm VERY tired from the past 4 days...



India- you must be counting the days until you depart to the Vineyard and get away from all this! You have had much more than your share of nasty situations to deal with these past months. As to the Jeweler who was ready to snatch your Rolex as a "counterfeit" I would be tempted to revisit him, wave the repaired, at no fee, watch in his face and then proceed to report his shoddy business practices to Rolex. Probably more trouble than it's worth, but it would be deserved. Fingers crossed you and the dogs have no upset from water consumed this morning!


----------



## ck21

Quick check in...trying my best to fill this week with Hot Cars and fun.  Today was Children's museum and pizza at one of my favorites.  We also went to watch DH's softball game.  One more day of unemployment....


----------



## India

I'm SO glad you've had this special time with Hot Cars - very precious time.

I can't imagine working with young children.  I know - most mothers do these days, but I don't know how they manage.  Both job and children are very fatiguing and then there is a husband and a house and yard.  WAY too much for this lady!  

Watch is fixed and fine.  Of to take in car for servicing this AM - will get a loaner.  Then downtown to DD's hotel/restaurant for a lunch in honor of my late DH - he died 10 yrs ago today.  I can't believe it's been a decade since I've seen his sweet face and heard his voice.  I still miss him just as much now as I did right after losing him.  

Go hug your DHs today and be grateful for having them with you.  And make them have a PSA test for prostate cancer.  I know - they are discouraging this test, but if one has the "bad" kind of prostate cancer, doing it could be a life saver or at least lengthener.  DH was 64 when he died - WAY too young for an otherwise totally healthy man.


----------



## ck21

Hugs to you, India.


----------



## Millicat

Luckydogmom said:


> View attachment 3033855
> 
> 
> Just thought you all should see this, last night DH and I went on a walk along our local beach. It was taken over by thousands of these red crabs!! I have never seen anything like this! I went on the walk feeling crabby about some things until I saw this... It lightened my mood!!!



Ldm, those aren't real are they, have I missed part of a joke here ?  :shame:


----------



## Mindi B

They are real, Millicat!  They are called "tuna crabs," and are coming ashore due to el Nino and its warming effect on the Pacific Ocean.  In some areas they are on beaches like a carpet, three-deep, thousands of them!  Creepy. . . .


----------



## chaneljewel

India, you deserve some down time with no stress...wow to your past few days.
I've been purging closets too...sometimes it's hard to get rid of clothes I love though.  I'm not a keeper of unworn things but the beautiful ones...just hard to part with.
Dh and I laid out the cabinet, quartz tops, and floor tonight to see about colors for the walls.  I painted three samples on the wall but still haven't decided.  I have to make a decision by tomorrow though.  I found my backsplash so need to order that too...all these decisions are really exhausting.  I know I'm going to love it and am ready for it all to come together.


----------



## India

Kitchens are such HUGE decisions and the results are so permanent (at least they are for me!).  The good thing about paint on kitchen walls is that it can be changed pretty easily, and at not nearly the cost of countertops, cabinets, and floors.  Look at the samples in all lights.  And then ask the painter to tint the base coat/primer in the color you think you want.  You'll be able to see if it's too light or too dark and change it slightly for the final coats.  It's a great way to "try" a paint.

DD and family leave today - I'm missing them all ready.  They're going to a family reunion in PA with DSIL's family.  I'll see them a week from today on the Vineyard - can't wait - I miss those boys SO much when I don't see them often!!!

It rained and rained last night, so hard it woke me up at 4AM and all I could think about was DD's family having to pack the car in the pouring rain - bikes on bike rack etc.  It's a Suburban so it doesn't fit in their garage, so this is outside work.  I hope they did most of the packing last night.  Rain has stopped for now - got dogs outside.  We needed this rain, but perhaps not all at once?  Off to rehab and gym this AM and then finish ironing summer pillow cases (which have been in my freezer awaiting my attention since AUGUST - do you think I might be a procrastinator?), and start putting out clothes.  I always take WAY too much and I'm going to try to cut back this year.  When traveling by car, it's always tempting to just throw something more in the car.  Alls those years driving a Suburban made anything possible!


----------



## ouija board

Chanel, good luck with your kitchen choices! It's tough with all the options available in all the different materials. When we redid our kitchen, we found ourselves debating between three barely discernibly different shades of beige for the cabinets. In the end, we chucked all three and went red! Rouge H box red to be exact  My poor contractor, who is a traditional sort of interior decorator (beige, grey, white..khaki was "bright" to him), was horrified that we chose red, but he did it, and we love it. 

India, glad you remembered your quarterly payment! I've had the same scare about missing the deadline, usually with the Sept deadline (always think it's August for some reason). Don't worry, they won't hassle you about the late payment right now. They'll just tally it up in April!

Ck, hope you are having a great last weekend of unemployment! Boo hiss to DH on his early wake up "practice." No amount of practice makes the eyelids pop open any easier on Monday morning. 

So, I'm in Vegas right now on a spur of the moment trip. It's hot. Wait, that's an understatement. It's an oven. I walked to Walgreens to get water, and I think I became dehydrated on the way there. Trying my hand at craps, wish me luck!


----------



## ck21

OB-I love craps!!  Good luck!


----------



## Millicat

Mindi B said:


> They are real, Millicat!  They are called "tuna crabs," and are coming ashore due to el Nino and its warming effect on the Pacific Ocean.  In some areas they are on beaches like a carpet, three-deep, thousands of them!  Creepy. . . .



Wow, yes, agree, creepy   ...... kind of upsetting though, nature, ecology and all that .......


----------



## Mindi B

OB, wishing you luck and coolness.  My folks are in AZ--115 degrees today.  In SAN ity.  And my mom hates heat.  
India, I'm traveling week after next and need to pack, too.  Don't wanna.  But It Must Be Done.  I, like you, tend to take too much.  I tell myself that since I'm an emotional dresser and cannot perfectly predict my mood(s) in advance, I must have OPTIONS!  But really, I just need to be more disciplined.
Had one of those experiences today that make life the interesting adventure in mild misery that it occasionally is.  Yesterday I dropped off some dry cleaning.  Last night I had a horrible little epiphany: "Oh, no, one of the items I dropped off is a pair of deliberately splatter-painted chinos.  Will the dry cleaner recognize that the multi-color, evenly-placed paint splotches are on purpose?"  Went into the cleaner this morning to give him the heads-up.  Too late.  Paint mostly scrubbed off and pants a sodden mass of foul-smelling anti-paint chemicals. I did not raise my voice, but I was rather persistent in expressing my opinion that someone who works with clothes should recognize design versus stain and/or inquire, and felt I should receive some reimbursement for my trous.  Dry cleaner disagreed.
Went home, felt awful.  Had heard dry cleaner mention that he was closing early today for family occasion: one of his children is getting married soon and there's a related event today.
Went back to dry cleaners.  Shook his hand, apologized for being upset, said we could work out minor reimbursement if he was willing (I had worn the pants once and I realize these things depreciate; they legally--and morally--have very limited value) and I certainly understood his reasoning, and after all, they are just pants.  Told him I wanted him not to worry about it and to enjoy this special day with his family.  He said he was so happy I'd told him this.  I, of course, was shedding tears at this point--of embarrassment and relief and because I hate conflict.
I know no one can behave perfectly all the time--oy, I surely do not--but I have decided even when I mess up, I can usually make it better if I want to.  So I tried to do that today.
There will be other trousers.


----------



## Millicat

Ohhh jeeze, Mindi


----------



## Mindi B

I know.  I can be a twit.  I was just so disappointed that they'd been ruined that my brain temporarily froze up.  But, Just Pants.


----------



## Millicat

I'd have to buy some more


----------



## ck21

Millicat said:


> I'd have to buy some more




 Me too!

I try and try to purge.  I do get rid of things and try to look at each item to determine if it brings me joy.  However, like you said Mindi, there are things that are needed.  Bras don't bring me joy, nor do business clothes, but I need both.  I need to figure out how to add more joy to my work attire.  Summer isn't bad, as I like dresses.  Winter, on the other hand...ugh.  How many different things can you do with black pants?

I much prefer work out wear for summer and Patagonia fleece for winter.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi-  As one Cancerian to another I felt every bit of this interaction, start to finish.

 But, at the very least, you should not be charged for the "cleaning".

Now, go look in the mirror and repeat, "I AM a good person!"


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, css.  
ck, let's see: black pants on top (arms through leg holes) with a shirt tied around your waist?  Black pants as a hat?  Black pant slingshot!  Black pant soup!  See, LOTS you can do.  Oh, wait, you meant, like, realistically?  Never mind.


----------



## Mindi B

css, I went and looked in the mirror but what came out of my mouth was, "What is UP with my HAIR?!"  Will that do?


----------



## Mindi B

Well, I seems to have kilt Chat.  Hope instead everyone is out partying and OB is raking in the winnings at the craps table.


----------



## ck21

We were out enjoying a beautiful day.  Didn't do anything special, just enjoyed our neighborhood today.  I need to run 6 miles tonight.  Ugh.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Scary storm going on.  I don't mind the lightening and thunder, but the wind is ferocious.  I'm thinking about wrapping the pups and myself in bubble wrap.  Watching the trees bend is spooky.  Eek!


----------



## Mindi B

CG, may I recommend a tinfoil hat as well as the bubble wrap?  Always works for me--I have yet to be hit by lightning.
ck,  six miles?  Run, six miles?  This does not compute.


----------



## Vintage Leather

I really don't intend to fall off of chat.  It's just that by the time I get around to checking it - everyone else has moved on...

The Knight, VintageMama and VintageDaddy and I all went to a train festival.  We saw model trains, rode a 1923 steamer on an hour excursion.  It was 90 degrees, not a cloud in the sky, and no shade.  I am as red as one of Lucky's crabs!
I am ready for my nap now.
Seriously, wake me up when September ends.  

Or maybe in a week, when VintageMama and Daddy are treating the four of us to a trip to the House of Mouse for Fourth of July...


----------



## Vintage Leather

Nothing is as chic as a tinfoil hat.  It's the sparkles, you know.  Everyone in the corner will be wearing them this season.


----------



## Mindi B

Vintage Leather said:


> Nothing is as chic as a tinfoil hat.  It's the sparkles, you know.  Everyone in the corner will be wearing them this season.



Absolutely.  And I'll bet that none of us is hit by lightning, either.  Also, the sponge people of Uranus have a much harder time influencing my thoughts.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, tinfoil hat worked!  The storm has passed with only a few fallen tree limbs for damage.  Well that, and the puppy piddle on the floor.


----------



## ck21

CG- glad you made it through mostly unscathed.

6 miles done just in time before it got dark.


----------



## nycmom

Mindi B said:


> css, I went and looked in the mirror but what came out of my mouth was, "What is UP with my HAIR?!"  Will that do?



Lol!!! Thank you for sharing the dry cleaner story, made me cry too


----------



## Mindi B

Aw, I'm sorry about the tears, nycmom, and thank you for your understanding.
With my 20/20 hindsight, I am a bit sorry I shared the story, actually, since it's not exactly clear to me how I "come off" in it, but I'm guessing it doesn't read as my most shining hour.  I feel like emphasizing that I was NOT a raging bish at any time.  Not that I can't be, but I wasn't this time.  Really.
Overshare in haste, repent at leisure.
It is just possible that I shouldn't be allowed out on my own.  But I do have mah tinfoil hat.


----------



## nycmom

No I didn't think you were raging at all! But please do keep the hat, I understand from reliable sources on a renowned fashion blog that it's going to be quite the trend!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Definitely keeping the hat.  I have been a tinfoil hat advocate for many years.  Occasionally, when things are really bad, I wear a colander, but usually tinfoil is my go-to.


----------



## nycmom

Lol at colander! You are a comic genuis! Or should that be comedic? Or comedy? Oh well hilarious no matter what!


----------



## Mindi B

Just very, very silly, nycmom.  Are you and your family doing anything to celebrate Dad today?  And have you had enough of this unsettled, grey weather?  My DH has been away this weekend and what with that and the unrelenting clouds, I am sad.  But he's on his way home now, yay!


----------



## India

AGGGHHHH!!!!!  This morning, when I let out my dogs, they tinkled and wanted back in immediately - not what they usually do.  So, I went out with them and quickly discovered the cause of their nervousness.  "The Dog" next door is still here and was out in the yard with no one home, and was busily tearing apart an old door the neighbor had used to block the huge hole at the top of the fence which the dog had made.  I had decided not to replace that fence when I had to replace the one in front - it would have allowed my dogs to escape; this one does not, and I don't want to replace it until the dog is gone.  I yelled at him and took the dogs inside. 

I then took my yogurt and blueberries out to my sun porch where I eat my breakfast most days.  The dog was in the process of getting through the hole - now MUCH larger and the door partly destroyed.  Through he came right into my fenced in back yard.  I ran to the kitchen and managed to close the door as well as the storm door to protect my dogs, and here came this huge dog.  He roared up my back steps and started in on my glass storm door.  I called him and he came and I let him out my gate.  You all know I'm a dog lover and the idea of a neighbor's dog running loose and risking being run over is not something I take lightly, but this dog was not going to want to be in my fenced in yard anymore than his own, and he sure wasn't coming into my house and attacking my dogs!  

I called my neighbor's cell phone and no answer.  She called back while I was leaving a message.  This time I told her that I was leaving town later this week and the dog MUST be gone by my return.  She would also be responsible for any further damages to my fences - he's going to destroy fences in my back yard trying to still escape.  She said she had a "commitment" from the ex-boyfriend that the dog would be gone by July 15.  I said she had that same commitment from him at Easter!!!  Yes, it's been going on that long!  She said if he doesn't, she'll take the dog to a no-kill shelter.  I told her they are highly unlikely to accept this dog - he is unadoptable, which is why his breed rescue would not accept him.  The idiot kept saying it was a no-kill shelter, and I told her that the way the are able to be "no-kill" is that they cherry pick which dogs they will accept - others must go to a kill shelter.  I told her that she did owe that dog euthanasia at a vet's office instead of at a shelter and she said she couldn't do that.  

I don't even want to think what my garden and fences are going to look like when I return home.  And I know she'll never pay for the damage - will say it's the boyfriend's responsibility and hell will freeze over before he pays.  I'm not as worried about the expense as the damage - a huge, hysterical animal roaring around my garden, can wipe out 30 yrs of work pretty quickly.

I just don't need this right now....

On a more positive note, my DD sent me a video yesterday.  It was of a hospitality conference held in NYC last week, where she was one of the speakers.  She was in pretty lofty company - CEO and founder of Chipolte (had no idea it was "fresh" fast food - must try it sometime), and Danny Meyer of Gramercy Park Tavern and other fame.  I have to tell you I was bowled over by her 25 minute presentation.  No notes, just speaking.  She looked fabulous - hit just the right note of hip but professional - and what pleased me most, was that her true essence came through in the talk - this was not her doing a very good job of playing a role.  One of the most special things about DD is that while she has VERY high standards (could she not, being my daughter?  Ha!), and a serious work ethic, she never takes herself too seriously and she likes to have fun when working.  She's always been like that - her HS basketball coach admitted that she had taught him to remember that basketball is a game and should be fun.  She loves to laugh and is generally a fun person.  All that came through.  She was introduced by the man who hired her for her first NYC job at Tribeca Grill 20 years ago.  He clearly still adores her and has the greatest respect for her.  

This past week, DS wrote a beautiful article for his PR company's blog about the St Louis Cardinals and their problems right now.  DS went to his first Cardinal baseball game at age 4 months and is still a diehard fan.  His article was so beautifully written - didn't know the boy could write that well.

So, crazy dogs aside, it's been a good week in the "mothering" department.  My work here is done - they're going to be just fine and they excel at what they do.


----------



## tesi

a quick check in to say hello and send love to all.  been crazy busy-  had brother's memorial service, black-tie wedding and father's day activities just this weekend.  exhausted but happy. 
my brother's memorial was lovely-  i worked on a speech for the service and it hit all the right notes, celebratory, funny, tearful.  all three.  we ended the service toasting him with a bottle of louis XIII cognac he had been saving, unopened for about 20 years.  he would have loved it&#8230;.

india-  i am hopeful you get this dog issue sorted.  as a fellow gardener i would be beside myself with such a destructive animal next door.  as it is i am battling rabbits who are burrowing into my lawn and nesting&#8230;..

mindi- i think your approach to the dry cleaner was warranted.  if there is ever a question regarding a garment, better to ask it!  you showed much grace in your return and apology. 

i have news on the daughter front-  my baby girl is accepting a biology research job in north carolina.  i'm sad she will be so far away-but it is the perfect spot for a science girl.  i'm very proud of her.

much love to all!  i'm still trying to catch up here&#8230;..whew.


----------



## India

tesi, NC is not THAT far from you!  DD could  be on the West Coast!  If I can drive there, I don't think of a distance of being truly "far"!

I'm trying to decide what to do about neighbor and the dog.  I don't want to make an enemy but I do have the right to a securely fenced yard not being invaded by a psycho dog.  I think I'm going to get the Mayor involved again.


----------



## Mindi B

tesi, thank you.  I didn't feel totally wrong, but I sure didn't feel totally right either.  Goal for the future is to play out that struggle INTERNALLY instead of socially.  Glad to hear that your brother's memorial was exactly what it should have been, and a big congratulations to your DD on her new post!  So cool that she is in such a specialized and important field--and we so need more women in science.  You go, tesi-daughter!
ck--Thinking of you today!  This is Day One, yes?  Were you able to get up early in spite of refusing to practice? 
OB--Did you clean up in Vegas?  Are you now so wealthy that you can buy Hermes gifts for all the Peeps?  (Fingers crossed!)
India, that poor dog.  All I can think is how unhappy it must be and how it deserves a better home and another chance with a proper owner.  But of course I want your dogs and property to be safe.  If the neighbor does give it up (or is forced to do so) and it's a particular breed, might there be a breed-specific group that could help place it for rehabilitation?  Not your job, I know, but the poor critter.
Monday.  Huh.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Tesi, congratulations to your daughter on her research position! That is so exciting, you should be VERY proud! Your brother's memorial service sounded like it ended on a lovely note, I know how emotional this must have been for you.xoxo

Mindi, count me in for tears after reading your dry cleaners story. Ugh, that really got to me. There is something amazing to be said about you did, good for you.

India, I feel so awful for you.  That dog situation is so difficult. I would be furious! I do hope that by the time you come home the dog will have moved to a different forever home!!

CG, be safe in the stormy weather, yikes!! Is this a warm weather storm?

CK, so glad you have packed in such fun adventures with Hot Cars!! You are a wonderful mommy!

Millicat, those crabs are VERY real...by the millions! The clean up crew will be busy scooping them up this week, people are complaining about the stinky smell. My car smelled for days after our two night crab seeking adventure.mthe sand from our shoes must have had the odor attached, ugh!

Busy few days here with my neice's HS graduation, then her dinner celebration the following night. A trip to LA for the day, then hosting a brunch here and dinner here as well for Father's Day. DD and her family had to be with DSIL's family in the evening so we celebrated twice. We wanted to make sure that my dad was able to spend time with Braxton, he adores that little guy! Today I am exhausted but happy we were all (almost all, missing two of our out of state DS's) able to be together. 

Happy Monday! Feeling like I should start cleaning my closet out. It's just so awful.


----------



## Luckydogmom

OB, good luck at the craps games!! Stay cool, it may be getting even hotter! It has been really HOT here as well!

Chanel, I can hardly wait to see your gorgeous kitchen! What color did you decide upon for your walls?


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, I cleaned up!! By which I mean, I didn't lose all my money. Not sure I could buy anything at Hermes with my winnings (how much have twillys become??), but..McDonald's all around, and I don't mean the dollar menu!! 

Tesi, sounds like a lovely service for your brother. He would've loved that the Scotch was opened for the occasion!

LDM, it was crazy hot!! Just standing waiting for the tram, I thought I was going to melt, literally. I'm home now, glad to be back. I'm not sure I can take the smoke in the casinos anymore, not to mention how frumpy and old I feel around all the pretty young things in short shorts and five inch heels. Me..I'm wearing sensible tennis shoes because I like my feet. Want all ten toes to come home with me after trekking through the casinos!

Ck, good luck on day one back to work!!

India, hope the dog situation improves. Sadly, I believe your only recourse is to call Animal Control when the dog gets into your yard or house. The poor dog has separation anxiety, most likely, and makes a beeline for the closest house with dogs and people. Perhaps instead of demanding reimbursement for property damage (that will happen over and over and over), tell her that either she takes the dog to the vet for help with his anxiety and become a better candidate for adoption, or you have no choice but to call animal control. She sounds like a lady with a conscience, given the no kill shelter idea, so hopefully she'll do it.


----------



## Mindi B

Woo-hoo, OB!  Fries all around!
Thank you, LDM.  I can get emotional about conflict--sometimes out of anger, more often out of sheer panic.  I don't confront well.  I'm working on calm assertion rather than intermittent batsh*ttery, but it's a process!  My family of origin tended toward the all or nothing approach (everything's fine, or all-out disaster), so I have to find that middle note.


----------



## India

Mindi, I contacted breed rescue for the dog several weeks ago.  I had a nice reply from the regional rep but they cannot take the dog.  German Shorthair Pointers are very prone to separating anxiety and must be very carefully trained in puppyhood.  This dog was not.  Right now, they have 4 out of their 10 dogs (maximum they have foster homes for) with separation anxiety, and 3 more on the wait list.  They cannot take him as he's virtually unadoptable. He's been on Prozac but it doesn't really help - he simply cannot be left alone, inside or outside.  He's destroyed the neighbor's basement from leaving him there when she goes out, and we know what happens when he's left outside.  He cannot now be crate trained (absolutely should have been as a puppy) as he's so big and strong, when he freaks out, he destroys any crate other than Alcatraz.  He is a perfect, tragic example of a person getting the wrong breed for them, and of a breeder not making sure her puppy buyer understands what is necessary for a successful relationship, and not staying in touch with the buyer.  I think her contact ended when the check cleared.  Grrrr....  A simple Google search about this breed quickly shows that this is a high maintenance dog, who needs to run for hours in the fields each day, and who must be properly trained as a puppy.  Few pet owners can possibly provide the needed exercise for these dogs - they are field hunting dogs.  

I saw boyfriend/dog owners car there this AM.  I am HOPING that he'll take the dog now, but I think his choice for the dog is probably limited to euthanasia.  No hunter will take the dog as he was not properly socialized and is aggressive with other dogs.  No pet owner could possibly live with this dog.  Over the years, I have learned that euthanasia is not the worst thing that can happen to a dog.  The worst thing is a home that cannot meet the dog's needs and where the dog suffers due to this.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

How do you block someone so you no longer see their posts?


----------



## mistikat

Cavalier Girl said:


> How do you block someone so you no longer see their posts?


 
Scroll up to the top left side, where you should see your name. Hover your mouse, and among the drop down options is control panel. Select that. On the left side of the screen, look for Settings and Options/ Edit ignore list.


----------



## Mindi B

India, I understand that this is your issue, your neighbor, your property.  But it sounds as if no one has yet tried to rehabilitate this dog, and therefore writing him off as a lost cause is premature.  You say "no pet owner could possibly live with this dog," but what you mean is that YOU could not live with this dog. Which is fine; I get that.  But others perhaps could, if they have the time, knowledge and energy to provide the re-training he requires.  I do realize that such a happy outcome may not be possible in this case, but I really hope that other alternatives are at least considered before the sad expedient of killing this poor animal.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

mistikat said:


> Scroll up to the top left side, where you should see your name. Hover your mouse, and among the drop down options is control panel. Select that. On the left side of the screen, look for Settings and Options/ Edit ignore list.



Thank you very much, Misti!  This may save you from having to remove some of my posts.


----------



## mistikat

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you very much, Misti!  This may save you from having to remove some of my posts.


 
Happy to help any time ...


----------



## pursecrzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> How do you block someone so you no longer see their posts?



The ignore list is very useful. Unfortunately, you can't put Mods on it.


----------



## mistikat

pursecrzy said:


> The ignore list is very useful. Unfortunately, you can't put Mods on it.



I'll try not to take that personally, purse ...


----------



## pursecrzy

mistikat said:


> I'll try not to take that personally, purse ...


----------



## mistikat

pursecrzy said:


>



This is when you're supposed to post, "I'm not listening! I can't hear you! La la la .... " or something to that effect.


----------



## pursecrzy

mistikat said:


> This is when you're supposed to post, "I'm not listening! I can't hear you! La la la .... " or something to that effect.



:hnsnsn:


----------



## mistikat

pursecrzy said:


> :hnsnsn:



Or maybe just borrow Mindi's tinfoil hat ...


----------



## pursecrzy

Wish H made tinfoil but these will have to do


----------



## mistikat

pursecrzy said:


> Wish H made tinfoil but these will have to do



Those are awesome. What every well dressed conspiracy theorist should be wearing!!!


----------



## pursecrzy

mistikat said:


> Those are awesome. What every well dressed conspiracy theorist should be wearing!!!



I do not recommend searching google images for tinfoil hat. Yikes!


----------



## mistikat

pursecrzy said:


> I do not recommend searching google images for tinfoil hat. Yikes!



Advice taken.


----------



## ouija board

pursecrzy said:


> I do not recommend searching google images for tinfoil hat. Yikes!




I'm scared to know what you found! And slightly tempted to google...


----------



## pursecrzy

ouija board said:


> I'm scared to know what you found! And slightly tempted to google...



Hey OB!

A lot of basement dwelling men wearing some version of a tinfoil hat, hats photoshoped onto various politicians, pets wearing hats and Weird Al in a hat.


----------



## ouija board

pursecrzy said:


> Hey OB!
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of basement dwelling men wearing some version of a tinfoil hat, hats photoshoped onto various politicians, pets wearing hats and Weird Al in a hat.




Hey, Pursey!! Basement dwellers, eh? That does make sense. I would like to think that the Chat tinfoil hat ladies are a much more sophisticated group than that, or Weird Al!


----------



## pursecrzy

ouija board said:


> Hey, Pursey!! Basement dwellers, eh? That does make sense. I would like to think that the Chat tinfoil hat ladies are a much more sophisticated group than that, or Weird Al!



I was so relieved to find that pretty hat from etsy!


----------



## pursecrzy

How about this one?


----------



## csshopper

And I used to think Mindi  was making all this up. Silly old me. Time to get the Reynolds Wrap out of the drawer.

mistikat- glad to see you here having fun with Chat peeps and getting a respite from having to tell posters to Authentication to "please read Post #1". Your eyes must cross some days!


----------



## mistikat

csshopper said:


> And I used to think Mindi  was making all this up. Silly old me. Time to get the Reynolds Wrap out of the drawer.
> 
> mistikat- glad to see you here having fun with Chat peeps and getting a respite from having to tell posters to Authentication to "please read Post #1". Your eyes must cross some days!



Thanks, css! I'm debating creating a t-shirt...


----------



## ouija board

pursecrzy said:


> How about this one?




That one is downright fancy. Worthy of Derby Day!


----------



## ouija board

India said:


> I saw boyfriend/dog owners car there this AM.  I am HOPING that he'll take the dog now, but I think his choice for the dog is probably limited to euthanasia.  No hunter will take the dog as he was not properly socialized and is aggressive with other dogs.  No pet owner could possibly live with this dog.  Over the years, I have learned that euthanasia is not the worst thing that can happen to a dog.  The worst thing is a home that cannot meet the dog's needs and where the dog suffers due to this.




India, I cannot blame you for being upset. If a large, panicked dog tried to break through my door, I'd have the police there in a heartbeat. I truly hope that the ex took his dog with him, because some of the anxiety will abate once the dog is back with a familiar face. Euthanasia is certainly the fate of many dogs with behavioral problems, but I've seen it used far too often as the easy way out...if you dig a bit deeper, you'll find that the attempts at treating the problem were half hearted or given up when the going got tough. 

As my former colleague always said, every dog can be improved upon, regardless of its age or current disposition. My suggestion to the owner, assuming he's not willing to do consistent behavioral modification, is exercise, exercise, exercise! Tire him out, and just as importantly, give the dog a job! Teaching him to hunt and track is actually not a bad idea since it's in his blood. He doesn't have to actually go hunting, but the training is what's important. Police or military work would be ideal due to the constant human companionship and intense training, but I think they have specific breed and age standards. Basically, exercise his body and mind, and he will be a different dog. Not perfect, but better. Actually, I've found that rule works quite well for kids, too. Incidentally, potty training techniques for puppies work well in kids, too (minus the crate!!). DD will have years of therapy where she deals with the trauma of being raised essentially by a puppy training book. Whatever gets the job done, is what I say...


----------



## LaChocolat

I have a lot of catching up to do in here, I see ...   I skimmed and have seen posts about dogs, tin foil hats, ignoring people (I hope I never feel compelled to do that), and making t shirts that say "read post #1". And I was only gone for a weekend ...


----------



## ouija board

LaChocolat, hope you had a fun weekend! By the way, I never comment on the H in Action thread, but I really love your outfits! 

So, I just realized that the Halzan that I bought this weekend cost more than my Kelly did seven years ago. Sheesh.


----------



## scarletambience

Hi everyone, just a question or two...I can't find an Equestrian thread here like an "Ode to" - and I am wondering why we don't have one. Surely there are H equestrians among us  I for one would love to have a look at your saddles, bags and so on. 

Thank you


----------



## mistikat

scarletambience said:


> Hi everyone, just a question or two...I can't find an Equestrian thread here like an "Ode to" - and I am wondering why we don't have one. Surely there are H equestrians among us  I for one would love to have a look at your saddles, bags and so on.
> 
> Thank you



There are; this is probably the most recent. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/equestrian-items-890051.html


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, shoot, I missed pursey (hi, pursey!) and the tinfoil hat discussion.  Those designer dealies you posted were actually quite remarkable.  My go-to tinfoil hat is much more, er, Reynolds-wrappie, but it does get the job done.  Very few incursions by mind-rays from space, I am pleased to say.
OB, what color Halzan did you get?  I have been driving my SA crazy, as I have considered and declined four different colors.  I am really trying to choose something that will fill a hole in my collection, and I'm not finding it easy (horrible problem, I know), since I have to figure clutches, totes, AND shoulder bags into the equation.  Darn multi-purpose Halzan.
I also agree with you about the neighbor-dog issue.  Our Henry was certainly not a menace--too little, for one thing--but long walks played a huge role in making him into the (relatively) well-behaved, cuddly boy he is today.  I do think it is rare that a dog is truly beyond rehabilitation.  But it does take someone with the will to do it, as it's not the easiest option.


----------



## pursecrzy

Hey Mindi!


----------



## Mindi B

PURSEY!  So fantastic to see you here!


----------



## pursecrzy

I lurk. :ninja:


----------



## Mindi B

Well, glad to know you're out there hiding in the cyber-bushes, so to speak!


----------



## tesi

mindi-  cyber-bushes!  you are hilarious, simply hilarious.  
waiting out the gloom and doom expected- thunderstorms.  you would think by the weather forecasters that thunderstorms weren't the norm in summer.  sheesh&#8230;.

hugs all round.


----------



## lulilu

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you very much, Misti!  This may save you from having to remove some of my posts.




CG I have found this to be a sanity-saving feature.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, my store only had one and it was black with white stitching, so that's what I went with. I would've liked Colvert, but travelers who don't live near boutiques and can't have bags shipped to them can't be choosy! If one pops up online in a nice color, I may end up with two Halzans  I'm not a huge fan of convertible bags..heck, I don't even like how the Kelly looks with a strap..but I really like how the Halzan functions and looks in all its different forms. And I love that it is lined. A huge improvement on the Evelyne, but still soft and casual like the Evelyne. Hopefully you find one in a nice color!


----------



## India

ob, I totally agree with everything you say.  I've been semi-involved with Cavalier King Charles Spaniel rescue for many years, and it's astounding what can be done with puppy mill dogs who have never lived outside a cage.

My negative tone is due to knowing the owner and my neighbor.  The owner is a divorced man who was unemployed for over a year and moved in with my neighbor.  The dog was just fine as he was ALWAYS home - the man never left the house.  When he got a job in April, the problems started.  My neighbor has tried walking the dog on 2-miles walks - this is simply not enough for a GSP - they need to run for hours until they're frothing at the mouth from exhaustion.  Neither she, nor the owner, have the time of the place to make this happen.

I had really hoped that GSP Rescue would take the dog.  They understand this breed's rather special need (apparently separation anxiety is a big part of the breed temperament - they are "velcro dogs" unless running in the field).  When they would not take him as such dogs are SO hard for them to place, I then called my dog trainer who is a friend of long-standing.  She's very involved in local training clubs and does agility, obedience and tracking.  She asked around for me to see if anyone would be willing to take this dog on and rehabilitate him in hopes of eventual adoption by a proper owner who could meet this breed's specific needs.  They all told her that it is VERY hard to ever bring such dogs around - this work must be done in puppyhood.  Part of the problem is the dogs immense strength - they're just solid muscle - and the temperament and personality of the breed.  No one was interested in him as a project. 

The boyfriend won't tell my neighbor the name of the breeder, and I doubt she would take the dog back, but of course, should.  The CKCSC's Code of Ethics requires a breeder to take back any dog bred by them during the life of the dog, and most CKCSC breeders take this very seriously.  I certainly cannot take on this dog at age 71, with breathing problems and two small dogs he would most likely kill.  I can't save every dog out there, no matter how much I wish I could.  Breed rescue organizations have a great network to find owners for dogs taken in.  When they have trouble placing such dogs, this is not a good omen.  It's just not going to be easy to find anyone to take this dog who has the time, skills and physical facility to take on this dog, and he needs to leave SOON.  To see this big, muscular dog rip a door to pieces so he can go after the trellis fence and then crawl through, is quite something.  I can't live like this and I do have a responsibility to the safety of my own dogs - they MUST come first.

I have truly tried to help the neighbor and her idiot boyfriend, but they're not willing or able to do what is necessary for this dog.  I agree ob - many/most dogs put down for behavioral issues could have been saved with the right owner, and it's heartbreaking to see the dog so failed by its owner.  I guess it's one step better than when people used to drive out in the country and turn the dog loose so a farmer could "give it a good home".  Of course, such a dog would then be shot by said farmer after a rampage through his livestock.  

If anyone has any suggestions, I'm sure open to them.  Whether the neighbor or the boyfriend will be is another matter.  I feel deeply sorry for this dog.


----------



## ck21

The halzan?  I have research to do!! 

I'm on day 2 and feeling lost.  I know it will get better.  I know I'll adjust.  I know that soon I'll feel like I have a place here.  

Great new boss--she even sent me flowers.  

Just feeling lonely.  Missing having a company full of friends and especially missing a darling blue-eyed boy!


----------



## Mindi B

It is a huge adjustment in many ways, ck.  Please give yourself lots of time.  What a sweet gesture from your boss!  She sounds like she's glad to have you on her team.  (As she should be.)


----------



## tesi

ck-  you will adjust and fit in just as you always have once everyone gets to know how fabulous you are!   and the flowers were a lovely touch.  a class act.  know we are thinking about you and cheering you on from the sidelines!


----------



## ck21

No fair making me cry at work!!


----------



## ck21

The halzan looks cute and functional!  My favorite H bag is the good news--always surprised there wasn't more love for that (and also surprised that I don't see any used ones pop up for sale)....


----------



## ouija board

Ck, I was wondering how you were doing! The flowers were a nice touch from your boss. I think you'll love the Halzan. It's like having a Picotin and an Evelyne in one bag, with the added benefit that it is slightly dressier and less slouchy than either bag.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ck21 said:


> The halzan?  I have research to do!!
> 
> I'm on day 2 and feeling lost.  I know it will get better.  I know I'll adjust.  I know that soon I'll feel like I have a place here.
> 
> Great new boss--she even sent me flowers.
> 
> *Just feeling lonely.  Missing having a company full of friends and especially missing a darling blue-eyed boy!*



Oh, Ck, can you feel me giving you a great big ole cyber hub???  It will take a bit of time, but I'd bet you're feeling right at home sooner rather than later.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Another vote for the Halzan!  Love mine!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

lulilu said:


> CG I have found this to be a sanity-saving feature.



Hi Luli!  So far, so good!


----------



## mistikat

Cavalier Girl said:


> Hi Luli!  So far, so good!



There is a faster way to do it than I noted. On one of their posts, right click on the name of the person you want to set to ignore. The drop down has it as the last item.


----------



## mistikat

Cavalier Girl said:


> Hi Luli!  So far, so good!



There is a faster way to do it than I noted. On one of their posts, right click on the avatar of the person you want to set to ignore. The drop down has it as the last item.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Definitely worth repeating, Misti!


----------



## India

ck, I think the flowers from your boss bode well for this job.  Personally, I ABHOR change, but I know you'll rise to the occasion and quickly make friends and be a part of things at this new job.  You're fabulous and everyone will quickly know it.  Now about the part about Hot Cars...that is hard...but you both will quickly return to your routine.


----------



## LaChocolat

ck21 said:


> Me too!
> 
> I try and try to purge.  I do get rid of things and try to look at each item to determine if it brings me joy.  However, like you said Mindi, there are things that are needed.  Bras don't bring me joy, nor do business clothes, but I need both.  I need to figure out how to add more joy to my work attire.  Summer isn't bad, as I like dresses.  Winter, on the other hand...ugh.  How many different things can you do with black pants?
> 
> I much prefer work out wear for summer and Patagonia fleece for winter.



I am a lawyer (now non-practicing) but I am also a extremely fem woman and I HATE WHAT I HAVE TO WHERE TO COURT/MEET CLIENTS!!  Like can't stand it.  I only wear skirt and dress suits and I still hate it, brings me no joy whatsoever, in fact it makes me sad.  But until I am independently wealthy stay they must.  

And I wear skirts and dresses in the winter.  I think I got used to it from my Catholic schoolgirl days ... and that's what tights and tall boots were made for.  I do layer like a crazy woman though (and if I have to hustle then I pay for it!)  I am most comfortable in a dress.  

Are you back to work after some time away from the work force?



ck21 said:


> The halzan?  I have research to do!!
> 
> I'm on day 2 and feeling lost.  I know it will get better.  I know I'll adjust.  I know that soon I'll feel like I have a place here.
> 
> Great new boss--she even sent me flowers.
> 
> Just feeling lonely.  Missing having a company full of friends and especially missing a darling blue-eyed boy!



Aw, that was a sweet gesture from your boss.  I know what it feels like to be at work and missing your little boy.  It's the worst but you will adjust and be fine.  



India said:


> AGGGHHHH!!!!!  This morning, when I let out my dogs, they tinkled and wanted back in immediately - not what they usually do.  So, I went out with them and quickly discovered the cause of their nervousness.  "The Dog" next door is still here and was out in the yard with no one home, and was busily tearing apart an old door the neighbor had used to block the huge hole at the top of the fence which the dog had made.  I had decided not to replace that fence when I had to replace the one in front - it would have allowed my dogs to escape; this one does not, and I don't want to replace it until the dog is gone.  I yelled at him and took the dogs inside.
> 
> I then took my yogurt and blueberries out to my sun porch where I eat my breakfast most days.  The dog was in the process of getting through the hole - now MUCH larger and the door partly destroyed.  Through he came right into my fenced in back yard.  I ran to the kitchen and managed to close the door as well as the storm door to protect my dogs, and here came this huge dog.  He roared up my back steps and started in on my glass storm door.  I called him and he came and I let him out my gate.  You all know I'm a dog lover and the idea of a neighbor's dog running loose and risking being run over is not something I take lightly, but this dog was not going to want to be in my fenced in yard anymore than his own, and he sure wasn't coming into my house and attacking my dogs!
> 
> I called my neighbor's cell phone and no answer.  She called back while I was leaving a message.  This time I told her that I was leaving town later this week and the dog MUST be gone by my return.  She would also be responsible for any further damages to my fences - he's going to destroy fences in my back yard trying to still escape.  She said she had a "commitment" from the ex-boyfriend that the dog would be gone by July 15.  I said she had that same commitment from him at Easter!!!  Yes, it's been going on that long!  She said if he doesn't, she'll take the dog to a no-kill shelter.  I told her they are highly unlikely to accept this dog - he is unadoptable, which is why his breed rescue would not accept him.  The idiot kept saying it was a no-kill shelter, and I told her that the way the are able to be "no-kill" is that they cherry pick which dogs they will accept - others must go to a kill shelter.  I told her that she did owe that dog euthanasia at a vet's office instead of at a shelter and she said she couldn't do that.
> 
> I don't even want to think what my garden and fences are going to look like when I return home.  And I know she'll never pay for the damage - will say it's the boyfriend's responsibility and hell will freeze over before he pays.  I'm not as worried about the expense as the damage - a huge, hysterical animal roaring around my garden, can wipe out 30 yrs of work pretty quickly.
> 
> I just don't need this right now....
> 
> On a more positive note, my DD sent me a video yesterday.  It was of a hospitality conference held in NYC last week, where she was one of the speakers.  She was in pretty lofty company - CEO and founder of Chipolte (had no idea it was "fresh" fast food - must try it sometime), and Danny Meyer of Gramercy Park Tavern and other fame.  I have to tell you I was bowled over by her 25 minute presentation.  No notes, just speaking.  She looked fabulous - hit just the right note of hip but professional - and what pleased me most, was that her true essence came through in the talk - this was not her doing a very good job of playing a role.  One of the most special things about DD is that while she has VERY high standards (could she not, being my daughter?  Ha!), and a serious work ethic, she never takes herself too seriously and she likes to have fun when working.  She's always been like that - her HS basketball coach admitted that she had taught him to remember that basketball is a game and should be fun.  She loves to laugh and is generally a fun person.  All that came through.  She was introduced by the man who hired her for her first NYC job at Tribeca Grill 20 years ago.  He clearly still adores her and has the greatest respect for her.
> 
> This past week, DS wrote a beautiful article for his PR company's blog about the St Louis Cardinals and their problems right now.  DS went to his first Cardinal baseball game at age 4 months and is still a diehard fan.  His article was so beautifully written - didn't know the boy could write that well.
> 
> So, crazy dogs aside, it's been a good week in the "mothering" department.  My work here is done - they're going to be just fine and they excel at what they do.



India sorry about your neighbour dog issues (I love animals but that would drive me mad) but I am absolutely touched by how you speak of your children.  So very sweet  



pursecrzy said:


> Wish H made tinfoil but these will have to do



Lol.  Imagine if H made tinfoil anything you'd bet it would be SO, super expensive and hard to come by!  And then they'd make Petite H tinfoil stuff with the scraps.  



mistikat said:


> Thanks, css! I'm debating creating a t-shirt...



Now that would be awesome.  I am new and I get the forum can be overwhelming to navigate.  But it's always kinda funny when you tell them to read post #1 and they still don't understand.  #purseforumproblems. 



ouija board said:


> LaChocolat, hope you had a fun weekend! By the way, I never comment on the H in Action thread, but I really love your outfits!
> 
> So, I just realized that the Halzan that I bought this weekend cost more than my Kelly did seven years ago. Sheesh.



Yes, yes I had a fun weekend.  It was more like a "staycation" of sorts, visiting friends at their summer home and taking DS to a brand new exhibit at the Royal Ontario Museum on Father's Day.  Our weekends are never sane and never really relaxing, but DH and I would have it no other way.  I feel most sorry for him, with work, working on our house non-stop and spending time with us, he really has no down time.  Thanks for your kind compliment!


----------



## Mindi B

Are all the Northeast US Peeps okay?  Wild weather last night.  We had a few heavy rainstorms come through, but really nothing compared to some nearby areas.


----------



## LaChocolat

tesi said:


> a quick check in to say hello and send love to all.  been crazy busy-  had brother's memorial service, black-tie wedding and father's day activities just this weekend.  exhausted but happy.
> my brother's memorial was lovely-  i worked on a speech for the service and it hit all the right notes, celebratory, funny, tearful.  all three.  we ended the service toasting him with a bottle of louis XIII cognac he had been saving, unopened for about 20 years.  he would have loved it.



Sorry I missed this yesterday when trying to catch up.  I just wanted to say sorry about your brother but am glad that you got through it and hit all the right notes at the memorial.  And yes, that was an exhausting weekend for you for sure.


----------



## India

Everything is packed that can be packed today - yard man coming early tomorrow to help with last things.  And yes, I'm utterly exhausted.  I'd like to drive immediately to a motel and check in and sleep for 2 days, but that is not possible.  

Hoping the freaky weather you had in the NE is gone by the time I hit there on Fri!  Don't like driving in weather like that.  Earlier this week, there were TORNADO warnings for the Vineyard!  Hurricane?  Yes!  Tornado?  Huh?

Off to have a bath and dinner, a bit of Netflix and an early bedtime!


----------



## ck21

Lachocolat-Thank you for the kind words and thoughts!  I was laid off from my former company and a three month hiatus before starting this job.

Every day continues to be a learning experience.  Every single thing is so different--not all bad, just different.  My commute sucked scissors tonight.  90 minutes and I left work at 4.  I'm learning, though.

Thank you for the continued vibes.  Things must be getting better--I think I only teared up once today!!


----------



## Mindi B

I'm a tearer-upper, too, ck, so I totally understand that feeling.  You have the right attitude and all the skills; now just keep giving yourself time!

Happy ending part deux to the dry cleaning saga.  Yesterday I went in to pick up some stuff and the wife was there.  She is the front desk person, a very intelligent and capable woman.  She apologized and said the pants debacle was her fault (it wasn't, but)--She said she knew I had "fancy" clothes (I think she meant "weird," but I appreciated her diplomacy) and was aware that the paint was a design, but because the week had been crazy-busy for her family, she'd forgotten to warn her husband and he had just been on automatic pilot at work.   She also remembered the painted scarf her husband "cleaned" many years previously (amazing that she remembered one incident like that from so long ago).  She'd chided him, "You did this before!  There is paint up and down, front and back--of course it is a design!"  Silly men; just don't understand fashion.  A reduction in the bill and a pat on my hand and it's all good.  The very nicest thing is that _everybody_ (given a little time to reflect, ahem, Mindi) put themselves in the others' shoes and put the personal before the material.  THAT is a happy ending.  Um, yay us? 
Anyhow, I ended up feeling very warm and fuzzy about how it ended.  I admire that couple.  They are such hard workers--owning and operating a successful small business like that (in, as it happens, their second language) is a remarkable accomplishment.
Thursday.


----------



## India

What a success story, Mindi!  That so rarely ever happens at dry cleaners - they are usually ALWAYS right and it's the product's fault.  Hooray for you!

Yardman doing the final car loading as I type.  I'll be off in about 20 minutes, only a few minutes behind schedule.  Mindi, I'll be thinking of you as I wiz through CT on my way to the motel in Milford Friday night - yikes -that IS tomorrow, isn't it!  I'm braindead...


----------



## Mindi B

Wave in my direction, India--well, _think_ about waving, but don't take your hands off the wheel.   Safe travels!


----------



## ck21

Feeling lonely today!


----------



## Mindi B

We are here, ck!  Sending cyber-love. 
This is all part of the not-so-much-fun readjustment period.  Hang in there!


----------



## ck21

I just want to close my office door and cry....


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, Ck, I'm so sorry!  Change is hard, but I know you'll come through this.  Sending many, many hugs.  Would it help if I cried with you???


----------



## ck21

Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh, Ck, I'm so sorry!  Change is hard, but I know you'll come through this.  Sending many, many hugs.  Would it help if I cried with you???




I was going to say that misery loves company, but I don't think id call this misery.  It's a lack of joy here.  Maybe I'll get there, but I see very, very few glimpses of joy anywhere.

I'm learning that I thrive on an energetic environment and I feel like a fish out of water.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh goodness, Ck!  That's definitely hard.  It would be easy to say, "Make your own joy," but that's very difficult when those around you just don't seem happy.  Do you have opportunities during the day to circulate a bit in your office?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, I love a happy ending!  Whereas, I don't think you were wrong in expressing your disappointment with the outcome you experienced, I very much admire your willingness to apologize.  I love reading stories about successful first generation businesses!


----------



## tesi

ck-  we are all here for you and hoping that the joy comes back&#8230;..maybe you can bring it with you to the others?  but know we are here my sweet, always.


----------



## csshopper

ck-   You have had months of upheaval, emotional ups, downs, turn arounds, STRESS. It may take awhile, but, hopefully, the  new environment will start to feel more comfortable. They obviously wanted YOU and you endured what sounded like an arduous process of selection. Your boss' welcoming gesture of flowers was thoughtful. How does the environment in the office compare to the impressions you had of those who interviewed you? Maybe this situation will evolve and your energy will enervate those around you? Vibes of support!

Mindi- like CG, love a good ending, and you helped make it happen.

India- safe journey. I remember last year you all were concerned about DG's injury and how it would affect his summer. Seems this year is more trouble free-a good omen.


----------



## LaChocolat

ck21 said:


> I just want to close my office door and cry....



Aw you're making me tear up. I remember feeling this way when I went back to work after mat leave. ... 

How are you feeling now?


----------



## Mindi B

ck, I agree with what others have said.  First of all, your vibrant personality may energize your environment as time goes by.  Secondly, it is early days, and the atmosphere may change as you and your new colleagues develop working relationships.  Third, there may be existing pockets of joy that you have yet to identify, but that will become more apparent as you settle in.  I am shy with unfamiliar people, but heck, as everyone here knows, I am irredeemably silly when you get to know me.  Some of your colleagues may yet turn out to be new besties!  Courage!  And frequent check-ins with yer Peeps.


----------



## ck21

Thank you, girls. It's just a big, big adjustment that will take time.  I'm not good at the uncomfortable stuff, but I'm stuck in the middle of it.  Looking forward to the weekend!!


----------



## ouija board

Ck, I know how you feel! I'm not good at change, and after three moves with DH, I've had to start new jobs three times. It never got easier. But you'll adjust, I know you will! How is Hot Cars adjusting to mom being back at work? I know you miss him so much! 

First day out with my Halzan, and I'm in love!This is the first new bag design from H that I've been really excited about. Pretty sure there will be a second one in my future, hopefully a bright, pretty color!


----------



## ck21

ouija board said:


> Ck, I know how you feel! I'm not good at change, and after three moves with DH, I've had to start new jobs three times. It never got easier. But you'll adjust, I know you will! How is Hot Cars adjusting to mom being back at work? I know you miss him so much!
> 
> First day out with my Halzan, and I'm in love!This is the first new bag design from H that I've been really excited about. Pretty sure there will be a second one in my future, hopefully a bright, pretty color!




Thankfully and surprisingly Hot Cars hasn't missed a beat.  It's just me that's a wreck!


----------



## nycmom

Oh ck I'm so sorry. All I can say is to echo everyone else...it definitely takes time, and I think especially in this case since you were so happy before. It's like a new relationship, and impossible not to compare to the last recent one. I am hoping you will start to feel comfortable and find those pockets of joy soon. And if you don't, and the worst is true, you can always start looking again at some point if you feel its really impossible (the good news is I keep hearing it's easier to find a job when you have one)! But I really hope it won't come to that and you will end up feeling different yes but also happy. And no matter what you have so many friends here supporting you in the meantime!


----------



## chaneljewel

So,sorry ck!  Things will get better once you get use to your new job.  I'm sur eats hard though.  Just know that we care and are sending positive vibes your way.  Take it a day at a time.  

Mindi, I admire your kindness at the dry cleaner's. I've had them completely destroy an item of mine and wa not happy.  You were very kind.

Well, tomorrow the floor is being laid.  Amazing how much it costs to lay it an an angle versus straight.  Is it really that difficult???   Oh well.  Cabinets are in in a week so...is there a light at the end of the kitchen??


----------



## Millicat

ck21 said:


> Feeling lonely today!





ck21 said:


> I just want to close my office door and cry....





ck21 said:


> I was going to say that misery loves company, but I don't think id call this misery.  It's a lack of joy here.  Maybe I'll get there, but I see very, very few glimpses of joy anywhere.
> 
> I'm learning that I thrive on an energetic environment and I feel like a fish out of water.





ck21 said:


> Thank you, girls. It's just a big, big adjustment that will take time.  I'm not good at the uncomfortable stuff, but I'm stuck in the middle of it.  Looking forward to the weekend!!



Morning everyone 

Morning CK21, ohhh I feel for you, I hate change and can feel every inch of what you're going through - especially when you talk about being an upbeat person and others around you aren't, that is very, very emotional.

I am a naturally caring, positive, upbeat, open and honest person and when others around aren't they'll see your attributes as a different - even threatening thing - and I think that is the absolute pits, many year ago I was scolded, at work, (by a superior) for 'always seeing the best in people' !!!! Honest !
These days I am myself and don't waiver for anyone, never let your character be compromised by the stuffiness and aloofness of others.

Be yourself, my friend, and if these emotions and vibes don't settle down after a while it might be time to rethink your decision, don't let your character have to alter for your surroundings.
There endeth todays lesson


----------



## ck21

Thank you, Millicat.  So looking forward to the weekend and a chance to ground myself a bit.


----------



## Millicat

I wish you all good things, CK.


----------



## LaChocolat

Millicat said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Morning CK21, ohhh I feel for you, I hate change and can feel every inch of what you're going through - especially when you talk about being an upbeat person and others around you aren't, that is very, very emotional.
> 
> I am a naturally caring, positive, upbeat, open and honest person and when others around aren't they'll see your attributes as a different - even threatening thing - and I think that is the absolute pits, many year ago I was scolded, at work, (by a superior) for 'always seeing the best in people' !!!! Honest !
> These days I am myself and don't waiver for anyone, never let your character be compromised by the stuffiness and aloofness of others.
> 
> Be yourself, my friend, and if these emotions and vibes don't settle down after a while it might be time to rethink your decision, don't let your character have to alter for your surroundings.
> There endeth todays lesson



+1. For me I went back to work when my son was 9 months, which is about 3 months earlier than most Canadian women but probably later than most American women.  It was hurting my heart and my brain.  Although my MIL was watching him, and I was so grateful, it was hard watching him reach for her or her telling me (or not telling me) about all the new things he was doing or saying. 

I was severely unhappy and becoming ineffective in my job so I made a decision to find an alternate type of employment. I think I was lucky, but I found something in the same field/same pay that is almost entirely work from home and is flexible. If I didn't find something I would have had to eventually get over myself and sing "Tomorrow" from Annie on a continual basis in my head and deal with the new reality. 

Ck, I hope you're going to have a lovely weekend. Sometimes the joy of coming home after work or relaxing on the weekend helps you through.

Totally unrelated but our friend's mom died after a battle with cancer, relatively young.  makes all the crap I worry about seem rather trivial.


----------



## Mindi B

Friday.  Wishing a pleasant, peaceful weekend to all.


----------



## ck21

A little better today.  A good conversation with my boss that resulted in an arrangement that will alleviate some of the commuting pain.  As much as I feel like I may not fit with the company, I adore her.

Hugs to all!


----------



## Millicat

Ah, CK, that's a positive step in the right direction 

Enjoy your weekends, friends.


----------



## India

Hope your weekend is great, CK? And that next week is better.

I'm in the ferry line for the 2:45 ferry.  Utter chaos upon arrival.  Guy at first checkin said boat problems so no one going over early.  SIL had told me last night he was on the 1:15 boat; this morning said he was on the 2:30.  They were behind me a bit / said he was hoping to get on earlier boat.  When I went through2nd checkin, I asked about getting on earlier - said SIL wanted to.  She looked up his reservation and said he was on the 1:15 and boarding was almost complete.  Yikes!  They were now 3 cars behind me to checkin.  I told. DGS to run up to the ramp and tell him they were coming and  run over to my car to get the key to the house.  Mission accomplished!  A few more grey hairs into head.  One died NOT miss the ferry on a. Summer weekend!


----------



## csshopper

India-hope all the drama got left at the dock and the remainder of your summer will be smooth sailing and relaxing!


----------



## Luckydogmom

CK, sending you huge buckets full of joy, laughter and hugs! I wish I could snap my fingers and make it all better for you! &#65039;XOXO 

India, safe travels to you sweetie! Wishing you a wonderful summer vacation on the island filled with relaxation and NO stress!!

Mindi, I am still thinking about your dry cleaners story. That is a good lesson for all of us! You get to keep the crown this week as well&#10084;&#65039; 

Waves and hi to all. Long week to catch up on. There is a huge fire in our mountain area, on the back side of the mountain going up to the lake. It has been a long ten days, our old cabin maybe be under evacuation today. We are not there but worry about our neighbors. Our lake property is far enough away so all should be ok. Nothing there yet but trees and pine cones! I just get so sad thinking about all of the wildlife in the path of the fire.

DD is finally all moved in. I had sweet Braxton again this week to allow them time to get organized.
He loves being here and bossing Kirby around, it's truly a hoot! Kirby eats it all up and adores him to pieces. He started teaching him a few notes on the piano, so cute to see his little brain sponge it all up!

Happy weekend to all. So sorry for being a bit MIA, just trying to juggle it all right now!
XOXO


----------



## csshopper

LDM- thought of you this morning when I read an article about the LA Flower Mart providing homes for feral cats who are brought in to keep the rodent population in check. Know you like to shop there and you might someday encounter 'Pacino' or 'Di Nero' two of the boys hired for this job due to their "attitude". One of those nice feel good animal stories we all need from time to time. I chuckled reading about Braxton and Kirby, what a great relationship!

ck-vibes for a better week at the office and an easing of the commute. That change alone
 would be an adjustment.

millicat- love the statement of your new avatar. YES, worldwide peace!

tesi- hope the storms we heard about on the news veer off and miss you and your gardens!

chanel- the new kitchen floor will be worth it, you must be getting anxious for the completion.

ob-is the Hazlan comfortable on the shoulder? Does it work cross body? I haven't seen one yet in real life. I love Evies, but some days they feel heavy.

hi to Mindi, India, nycmom, LaChocolat, and eb, any breaks for you to have some summer fun?

Hope all enjoy the remainder of the week-end. We face a week of predicted 100+degrees. Too hot, too soon in the summer.


----------



## ck21

Good, relaxing weekend.   Thankful the week to come is short.

Sitting on the porch.  Older, neighbor kids are playing baseball and not being all that kind to hot cars, who enjoys watching them from our yard.  Mama bear is out in full force.  Grrrrr....  (Thankful these neighbors are moving soon!!)


----------



## chaneljewel

Such hot weather css!  It was a high of 60 degrees here today!  Very unseasonably cool!!  With the wind it was probably cooler.  I went to Lowes for some items and saw people in winter coats!  I couldn't believe it.  Who knows about this crazy weather??!


----------



## Millicat

csshopper said:


> LDM- thought of you this morning when I read an article about the LA Flower Mart providing homes for feral cats who are brought in to keep the rodent population in check. Know you like to shop there and you might someday encounter 'Pacino' or 'Di Nero' two of the boys hired for this job due to their "attitude". One of those nice feel good animal stories we all need from time to time. I chuckled reading about Braxton and Kirby, what a great relationship!
> 
> ck-vibes for a better week at the office and an easing of the commute. That change alone
> would be an adjustment.
> 
> millicat- love the statement of your new avatar. YES, worldwide peace!
> 
> tesi- hope the storms we heard about on the news veer off and miss you and your gardens!
> 
> chanel- the new kitchen floor will be worth it, you must be getting anxious for the completion.
> 
> ob-is the Hazlan comfortable on the shoulder? Does it work cross body? I haven't seen one yet in real life. I love Evies, but some days they feel heavy.
> 
> hi to Mindi, India, nycmom, LaChocolat, and eb, any breaks for you to have some summer fun?
> 
> Hope all enjoy the remainder of the week-end. We face a week of predicted 100+degrees. Too hot, too soon in the summer.



Thanks CSShopper - yes, it's a very difficult time currently, it would be a wonderful thing.

Morning everyone, here comes another fast paced week, I cannot believe we've arrived at the month of July, this week, where has the past 6 months just gone ???


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Css, the Hazlan is very comfortable!  I carry it mostly crossbody and as a tote.  I have a partially torn rotator cuff in my right shoulder, so don't usually use as a shoulder bag, but when I've done it, it is comfortable.

Chanel, seriously, 60 for the high yesterday??

Ck, wishing you a more settled week!


----------



## India

Made it to the Vineyard with no hitches.  DSIL unpacked the car for me - boys were so busy racing off to see their friends, that even the money I would have paid them was not enough to keep them here!  I was thrilled to discover that they had bought a double bed for the room I use.  It did not have a bed and we had to haul one of the twins in from my "hut", and I used the hut as a dressing room as my "bedroom" has no closet of chest of drawers.  Now the chest from the hutch is in the room!  BUT...discovered tat 10:30 that night as I was finally making the bed, that there are no sheets for a double bed, and of course, I had brought 4 sets of beautifully irioned TWIN sheets!  So, for the past two nights I have slept on a mattress pad with a bedspread as my cover - NOT good.  Landlady called last night and I asked where the double sheets might be and her response was "Oh!  We didn't think of that!  My husband bought new sheets for all the beds we use so that the girls (two grown daughters) would take them home to wash them and we wouldn't be faced with mountains of laundry the morning we leave"!  Well, thanks for the "heads-up" that I needed to bring double sheets!  Fortunatey, I ordered two sets on Sat afternoon when we arrived, from Garnet HIll - they'll arrive tomorrow.  

So, yesterday, I went in search of a white, 100% cotton fitted double sheet.  I might as well have been looking for a unicorn!  Nothing!  A fancy store will be open today and I may have luck there - if I can get a fitted bottom sheet I can use a queen top sheet until mine arrive.  DD is bringing a top queen size sheet from home for me.  The joys of Island living!  Things one could run to Target for, 2 miles away, are rare here.  

Off tomy first Vineyard rehab of the season!


----------



## Mindi B

Inferior selection of bed linens?!  Well, that's what you get for leaving civilization on the mainland.   Glad the rest of the journey was uneventful.  That's the best kind of travel, IMO: Nothing to report!
ck, didya have to rip into those older kids?  Not being kind to our Hot Cars?!    Here's hoping you have a peaceful (short) week at the new place.
Headed off for my own brief holiday, with a trunkload of meds for a recent spate of annoying maladies.  Multiple scrips on vacation = I am old.


----------



## Luckydogmom

CSS, I hadn't read the article about the cats, I will look online today! Yes, Kirby and Braxton are a hoot! Just the other day Braxton asked Kirby if he could drive his Packard! Kirby about fell over laughing. At 3 he wants to drive! We assured Kirby that we will hide his keys when he goes back to college in August!

Tesi and Mindi, sorry vibes for you gals I believe according to the news??? 

Mindi safe travels, I have also been feeling VERY old of late. Not the best feeling. The car door slammed into my knee on Saturday when I was unloading groceries for DFIL and DMIL. Yesterday I felt like I was 157 years old, seriously!

CK, sending you HUGE HUGE HUGE momma bear vibes! Keep those claws out. I always did, I despise bullies! Ugh, now my momma bear claws are out for you also! Thank goodness they are moving...or I might send Kirby out to teach them a lesson or two!

India, glad you made it safe and sound. Sorry about the sheet issue, so glad it''s a small issue that could be solved quickly! Enjoy the island and hold tight to all of the wonderful memories you are making for your family, such a special time!

Making apricot jam tonight, my favorite date night adventure!!

Happy Monday....


----------



## Mindi B

Apricot jam is the best, LDM--sweet and tart.  They have a home-made version at one spot we visit yearly, and I honestly look forward to it!  The small pleasures. . . 
How's your knee today?  Feel better!  We are okay here with weather, and I would guess tesi is as well--not too much awfulness in our area, fortunately.  It's an odd summer for us--hot one day, cold the next, very unsettled--but nothing like the dangerous extremes some parts of the US (and world) are experiencing.


----------



## LaChocolat

I hope everyone has a lovely week ahead. Looks like the weather is finally cooperating. It's a festive week for us as we celebrate both Canada Day on Wednesday and 4th of July on the weekend. DS is a lucky kid!  

No holidays for us this year. We are focused on the reno, which takes both time and money. It will be worth it in the end. I look forward to a real vacation next year.


----------



## ck21

Sending feel better vibes to Mindi and LDM and linen vibes for India.

Better start to the week.  A tweak to my schedule has made a difference!


----------



## India

ck, glad it was a better start and hope it continues to improve daily.

Such a GORGEOUS day here today!  Just utter perfection.  It's such a treat to go to the beach club and see so many old friends - many friends of my daughter since they were all 8 (they're now all 43-44!).  Very, very special.  

No luck on the sheet - expensive store told me that most fitted sheets today are sized full/queen, ie, a bit big on a full.  Yikes!  I'm just going to put a flat sheet on the bottom tonight - can't take another night on the mattress pad - and I'm ditching the coverlet - something in the dye gave me a bad headache the past two nights - I'll go find a blanket.  Garnet Hill can't tell me if my sheets will arrive tomorrow or not, but will refund my extra shipping fees if they don't - fair enough.  

Saw some gorgeous blue/wht print Lulu DK sheets today - can order in a full fitted - but they're $275 for one sheet.  That ain't happening!  If they're charging that much, I hate to imagine what Porthault is charging these days!  

I have tons of sheets at home of varying sizes - just need to sort them out - so this won't be a problem next year!  

And with this weather, how DARE I complain about anything!!!  SO thrilled - DS emailed me today and former DIL has relented and is allowing him to get the children so they can come up early on the 3rd.  SO excited to have all my chicks under my roof at the same time!


----------



## tesi

india-  happy for your good news on the all chicks in the nest front!  good for you.  enjoy the lovely weather as well.

ck-  happy things are improving at work.  slowly and surely  

ldm-  hope the knee is feeling better.  your adventures with braxton are getting more and more exciting.  i would hide the keys!  dh has a grandson that is bananas for cars as well-  he sits in the seat of the loudest sportiest car we have and dh lets it rumble.  his face is priceless!  

many hugs to everyone.  been cleaning up a bit outside&#8230;.we had some strong winds along with the rains saturday night and my purple loosestrife (a very upright bushy weed-like shrub) got bent/broken/ stripped.  strong winds off the ocean are a bear, even in the summer.  it is still the place i adore most in all the world.  and when my girls are there i am in heaven. 

xoxo


----------



## ck21

Good night!!!  

Good day today--didn't have to close my office door and cry.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Thanks so much for the old lady knee vibes! Much better this morning, thank goodness. 

Mindi do you ever buy Sara Beth's jam in NY? That is my favorite! 

Tesi, so sorry about those high beach winds causing such damage! Those ocean winds can be terrifying and so strong! The beauty of the beach and ocean is quite something, adding the strength and power makes it a magical hero and beast all at the same time I am sure. Are you DD able to join you for some summer fun?

CK, oh good news, baby steps!! Thinking of you and hoping each day is a move in the direction that you want it to go! How is Hot Cars adjusting?

India, so happy you will all be together for the long weekend! It sounds like a great start to your summer Island adventure!

LaChocolate, &#65039;Happy double holiday week to you!

A. Side step fun week for me, I am redecorating our master bedroom. Same colors, just a makeover.
I needed a little fun

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## ouija board

LDM, hope your knee is on the mend! Bedroom makeover sounds fun. I'm too scared of change and unsure if my style choices to do anything to my decor. It took five years of hating my kitchen set up to get up the gumption to renovate! And even then, it was DH who insisted that we do it, if only to stop my griping!

Ck, yay for a better day! What a difference a better commute makes. It's nice to arrive at work not already is a foul mood!

Tesi, strong winds are the bane of my plants' existence, too. Hope your plants survived! 

LaChocolat, two holidays in one week? Fantastic! What renovations are you working on? It's such a pain while the work is going on, but so worth it in the end.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm pretty sure this is what heaven looks like.


----------



## India

Oh my!  Wonderful tomatoes before the 4th?  Wow!  I can't wait to have a bacon and tomato on toast with Durkees dressing!


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm pretty sure this is what heaven looks like.



+1 and 1's DH!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Thank you OB! My problem is the opposite, I love making changes often. My poor DH just puts up with my whimsical ideas! I just dropped off his reading cair and the long bench at the end of our bed...the clothes catcher. My upholsterer will have them ready by Saturday! I give him lots of referrals so he always fits my projects in quickly Everything in celery green, light pink, black and lots of white.

CG that looks AMAZING, fresh and oh so yummy! 

It is actually pouring here...oh happy day!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Glad to check in and hear generally good reports from all.
Ostensibly on vacation in the UK, but there has been an enormous unexpected merger in DH-land and so we are holed up in the hotel room while he does his work thing.  I am compensating by watching Wimbledon on the telly and having tea and scones with clotted cream.  Yum.  It is about 33 degrees (C) outside today, so it's not like I'd be out skipping around in the park. . . .  and with the time difference, those US business types should be going home soon, so we will be freed shortly, I hope.  I can always threaten a solo shopping spree, which tends to command DH's attention.
Keep well, Peeps.


----------



## Luckydogmom

I will volunteer to fly over and shop with you Mindi, and eat scones!! Be safe and have fun!! Hope all goes well for Your DH!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, LDM!  And DH compliments you on your selflessness in volunteering for the London-and-scones detail!    It is kind of a running joke with us that Big Stuff in his industry tends to happen when we are traveling, so I am rather used to this, actually.  He spends lots of time pacing around foreign climes, shouting into his phone (yes, he's that American, sometimes). :shame:


----------



## ouija board

Ooh, sign me up for emergency London shopping and scones with clotted cream! Isn't that always how it is? Big (or bad) stuff at work happens the moment you leave for vacation.  

Csshopper, I forgot to reply to your question about the Halzan, sorry! Yes, it's very comfortable for me. I carry it mostly on the medium length of the strap, which makes it a shoulder bag. And I can easily switch to hand held mode. My only complaint is that while I can fit everything that goes in my Birkin 30cm, I have to rearrange stuff to fit in the Halzan. But compared to the Evelyne, things are way more orderly, which I like!


----------



## csshopper

ouija board said:


> Ooh, sign me up for emergency London shopping and scones with clotted cream! Isn't that always how it is? Big (or bad) stuff at work happens the moment you leave for vacation.
> 
> Csshopper, I forgot to reply to your question about the Halzan, sorry! Yes, it's very comfortable for me. I carry it mostly on the medium length of the strap, which makes it a shoulder bag. And I can easily switch to hand held mode. My only complaint is that while I can fit everything that goes in my Birkin 30cm, I have to rearrange stuff to fit in the Halzan. But compared to the Evelyne, things are way more orderly, which I like!



Thanks OB. I work at lightening my load, but tend to carry too much, making most bags heavier than they need to be. The Hazlan appeals for its versatility. Hope to see one/ try one on next time I visit DD, who lives in a city with an H, I don't.


----------



## LaChocolat

ouija board said:


> LDM, hope your knee is on the mend! Bedroom makeover sounds fun. I'm too scared of change and unsure if my style choices to do anything to my decor. It took five years of hating my kitchen set up to get up the gumption to renovate! And even then, it was DH who insisted that we do it, if only to stop my griping!
> 
> Ck, yay for a better day! What a difference a better commute makes. It's nice to arrive at work not already is a foul mood!
> 
> Tesi, strong winds are the bane of my plants' existence, too. Hope your plants survived!
> 
> LaChocolat, two holidays in one week? Fantastic! What renovations are you working on? It's such a pain while the work is going on, but so worth it in the end.



ouija board, I am kind of like that in my home decor style.  Although my fear is rooted in not wanted my decor to be identified by decade.   Good thing DH and I generally agree on our classic (to many,  boring) choices inside and outside the home.  

My personal style has evolved a lot, and more so after giving birth to my son.  I felt invisible (not really sure how to explain that ...) and needed a revamp to my style.  It still skews classic but I am very into vintage and vintage retro now as I think it makes my short, skinny frame look more feminine.  

Yes, two holidays!  Yeah dual citizenship.   We just laid the stones down on most of the outside around the gazebos, we installed the outdoor fireplace and bought the outdoor living room table and chairs.  We had our French door walkout doors fitted for something called "phantom screens".  Apparently it allows you to keep the doors open and see outside clearly and get air but it keeps the bugs and dirt out.  I made DH promise we would only use them when we were inside, otherwise it will detract from the beauty of the French doors.  



Luckydogmom said:


> Thanks so much for the old lady knee vibes! Much better this morning, thank goodness.
> 
> Mindi do you ever buy Sara Beth's jam in NY? That is my favorite!
> 
> Tesi, so sorry about those high beach winds causing such damage! Those ocean winds can be terrifying and so strong! The beauty of the beach and ocean is quite something, adding the strength and power makes it a magical hero and beast all at the same time I am sure. Are you DD able to join you for some summer fun?
> 
> CK, oh good news, baby steps!! Thinking of you and hoping each day is a move in the direction that you want it to go! How is Hot Cars adjusting?
> 
> India, so happy you will all be together for the long weekend! It sounds like a great start to your summer Island adventure!
> 
> LaChocolate, &#65039;Happy double holiday week to you!
> 
> A. Side step fun week for me, I am redecorating our master bedroom. Same colors, just a makeover.
> I needed a little fun
> 
> Happy Tuesday!



Thanks for the double holiday wishes.  

Have fun redecorating.  I think it's fun to do so every once in awhile, though I am reluctant to do do. Since it's the same colours is it a different style?



Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm pretty sure this is what heaven looks like.



MMMM!!  That looks yummy.



Mindi B said:


> Glad to check in and hear generally good reports from all.
> Ostensibly on vacation in the UK, but there has been an enormous unexpected merger in DH-land and so we are holed up in the hotel room while he does his work thing.  I am compensating by watching Wimbledon on the telly and having tea and scones with clotted cream.  Yum.  It is about 33 degrees (C) outside today, so it's not like I'd be out skipping around in the park. . . .  and with the time difference, those US business types should be going home soon, so we will be freed shortly, I hope.  I can always threaten a solo shopping spree, which tends to command DH's attention.
> Keep well, Peeps.



You are so lucky to be in the UK!  Please have some fun and do get a souvenir or two.  How long will you be staying?



ck21 said:


> Sending feel better vibes to Mindi and LDM and linen vibes for India.
> 
> Better start to the week.  A tweak to my schedule has made a difference!



This is great ck!  Before I decided to leave my previous role a flex schedule and few days allowed from home helped immensely.  

Looking forward to 4th of July celebrations this weekend.  Maybe we will go to Niagara-on-the-Lake.  The border towns tend to celebrate both holidays.


----------



## pursecrzy

LaChocolat said:


> ouija board, I am kind of like that in my home decor style.  Although my fear is rooted in not wanted my decor to be identified by decade.   Good thing DH and I generally agree on our classic (to many,  boring) choices inside and outside the home.
> 
> My personal style has evolved a lot, and more so after giving birth to my son.  I felt invisible (not really sure how to explain that ...) and needed a revamp to my style.  It still skews classic but I am very into vintage and vintage retro now as I think it makes my short, skinny frame look more feminine.
> 
> Yes, two holidays!  Yeah dual citizenship.   We just laid the stones down on most of the outside around the gazebos, we installed the outdoor fireplace and bought the outdoor living room table and chairs.  We had our French door walkout doors fitted for something called "phantom screens".  Apparently it allows you to keep the doors open and see outside clearly and get air but it keeps the bugs and dirt out.  I made DH promise we would only use them when we were inside, otherwise it will detract from the beauty of the French doors.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the double holiday wishes.
> 
> Have fun redecorating.  I think it's fun to do so every once in awhile, though I am reluctant to do do. Since it's the same colours is it a different style?
> 
> 
> 
> MMMM!!  That looks yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so lucky to be in the UK!  Please have some fun and do get a souvenir or two.  How long will you be staying?
> 
> 
> 
> This is great ck!  Before I decided to leave my previous role a flex schedule and few days allowed from home helped immensely.
> 
> Looking forward to 4th of July celebrations this weekend.  Maybe we will go to Niagara-on-the-Lake.  The border towns tend to celebrate both holidays.



I'd like to know what you think of the Phantom screens. We're getting some installed soon.


----------



## LaChocolat

pursecrzy said:


> I'd like to know what you think of the Phantom screens. We're getting some installed soon.



They were just measured a few day ago and being installed next weekend I believe.  So I'm in the same boat as you  I have no idea what to expect but looks promising.


----------



## pursecrzy

LaChocolat said:


> They were just measured a few day ago and being installed next weekend I believe.  So I'm in the same boat as you  I have no idea what to expect but looks promising.



Mine won't be installed until the second half of July. We're getting a French door installed, then they come and measure for the screen.


----------



## ouija board

Interesting to read about the Phantom screens. I might have to look into it since I always manage to get a lone fly buzzing around the house (driving the cat crazy) when I open up the balcony doors to get a breeze.


----------



## csshopper

ouija board said:


> Interesting to read about the Phantom screens. I might have to look into it since I always manage to get a lone fly buzzing around the house (driving the cat crazy) when I open up the balcony doors to get a breeze.





LaChocolat said:


> They were just measured a few day ago and being installed next weekend I believe.  So I'm in the same boat as you  I have no idea what to expect but looks promising.





pursecrzy said:


> Mine won't be installed until the second half of July. We're getting a French door installed, then they come and measure for the screen.



We have had them for several months, installed on a regular single front door and on a French Door, if you mean Phantom Screen that rolls into a frame and latches with a magnet? They are great, but do use the decals the company will probably  providefor placement on the screen. They give a visual clue that "something" is in the doorway.We have had guests walk into the screen, no hurt to them, but it's not good for the screen. We have also had Cocoa, my avatar, literally tear through the bottom of the one on the French Door out to the backyard when a squirrel dared to invade. Because the screen is not in a rigid frame on the bottom it knocked everything out(screening pulled loose, frame was akimbo). We managed to get it back in place, but I don't think it will survive many more episodes like this and the installer warned us it's a sizable fee for a service call. La Chocolat, with a toddler I would be sure to put something on the screen at his level so he sees it as a barrier and, depending on the possible danger on the other side, would monitor him. If he is just walking, for example, and needs to pull himself up, this screen would not be a good support.
Another possible caution, do not leave the screen closed and latched with the magnet, then close the regular door behind it. My DH has a tendency to do this and then forgets the phantom screen is in place when he opens the door and bumps into the screen . We work hard to remember to retract the screen when we close the solid door. 

Even with these cautions, we do like the screens and the open look they give to a doorway. Hope this helps.


----------



## pursecrzy

csshopper said:


> We have had them for several months, installed on a regular single front door and on a French Door, if you mean Phantom Screen that rolls into a frame and latches with a magnet? They are great, but do use the decals the company will probably  providefor placement on the screen. They give a visual clue that "something" is in the doorway.We have had guests walk into the screen, no hurt to them, but it's not good for the screen. We have also had Cocoa, my avatar, literally tear through the bottom of the one on the French Door out to the backyard when a squirrel dared to invade. Because the screen is not in a rigid frame on the bottom it knocked everything out(screening pulled loose, frame was akimbo). We managed to get it back in place, but I don't think it will survive many more episodes like this and the installer warned us it's a sizable fee for a service call. La Chocolat, with a toddler I would be sure to put something on the screen at his level so he sees it as a barrier and, depending on the possible danger on the other side, would monitor him. If he is just walking, for example, and needs to pull himself up, this screen would not be a good support.
> Another possible caution, do not leave the screen closed and latched with the magnet, then close the regular door behind it. My DH has a tendency to do this and then forgets the phantom screen is in place when he opens the door and bumps into the screen . We work hard to remember to retract the screen when we close the solid door.
> 
> Even with these cautions, we do like the screens and the open look they give to a doorway. Hope this helps.



Yes, CSS, the Phantom screen that retracts back into a housing.

We were asked if we had pets when we were looking at them as they can figure out how to crawl under the screen.


----------



## chaneljewel

CG, the sandwich looks delicious!  Fresh, ripe summer tomatoes are the best!!
And yes, Sunday's high was 60 degrees!  I wore sweat pants around the house with a hoodie as do said there was NO way head was turning on any heat!  Lol

Porcelain floor is down...cabinets are suppose to arrive next week...please, please let that happen.  Contractor says that I can move my hutch by the weekend which will open up the family room.  Maybe I can move some furniture around, take off the sheets from the furniture and feel somewhat organized.  Hers a look at the floor:


----------



## chaneljewel

LaChoc, hope your first holiday was fun...I think it's wonderful to be able to celebrate both Canada Day and Fourth!  

LDM, I miss making the jam as there's no way without a kitchen.  

Mindi, seems a solo shopping trip is appropriate with do so busy...haha.

India, I've discovered through the years that nice sheets make a difference in sleeping!  And feel so much better!  Sounds like your vineyard wear is perfect.


----------



## LaChocolat

ouija board said:


> Interesting to read about the Phantom screens. I might have to look into it since I always manage to get a lone fly buzzing around the house (driving the cat crazy) when I open up the balcony doors to get a breeze.



Yes we had one of those in the house yesterday and it was driving DH crazy, lol.  He's my cat  guess.  



csshopper said:


> We have had them for several months, installed on a regular single front door and on a French Door, if you mean Phantom Screen that rolls into a frame and latches with a magnet? They are great, but do use the decals the company will probably  providefor placement on the screen. They give a visual clue that "something" is in the doorway.We have had guests walk into the screen, no hurt to them, but it's not good for the screen. We have also had Cocoa, my avatar, literally tear through the bottom of the one on the French Door out to the backyard when a squirrel dared to invade. Because the screen is not in a rigid frame on the bottom it knocked everything out(screening pulled loose, frame was akimbo). We managed to get it back in place, but I don't think it will survive many more episodes like this and the installer warned us it's a sizable fee for a service call. La Chocolat, with a toddler I would be sure to put something on the screen at his level so he sees it as a barrier and, depending on the possible danger on the other side, would monitor him. If he is just walking, for example, and needs to pull himself up, this screen would not be a good support.
> Another possible caution, do not leave the screen closed and latched with the magnet, then close the regular door behind it. My DH has a tendency to do this and then forgets the phantom screen is in place when he opens the door and bumps into the screen . We work hard to remember to retract the screen when we close the solid door.
> 
> Even with these cautions, we do like the screens and the open look they give to a doorway. Hope this helps.



This is AMAZING!  Thanks so much.  I will share your cautions with my husband.  I can so see him leaving them down up and closing the door.  My toddler is beyond the using things to his him up phase for the most part, but he would barrel right out of it and for that entrance there's a few levels of steps/stones to get down so that would be a disaster.  What do their decals look like?  Do you find it detracts away from the look of the French doors when used?  Yes, I can imagine the fee to service is quite high.  



pursecrzy said:


> Yes, CSS, the Phantom screen that retracts back into a housing.
> 
> We were asked if we had pets when we were looking at them as they can figure out how to crawl under the screen.



What was their general consensus on the whole pets thing?  We don't have any now but hopefully we will in a few years when DS is older.  



chaneljewel said:


> CG, the sandwich looks delicious!  Fresh, ripe summer tomatoes are the best!!
> And yes, Sunday's high was 60 degrees!  I wore sweat pants around the house with a hoodie as do said there was NO way head was turning on any heat!  Lol
> 
> Porcelain floor is down...cabinets are suppose to arrive next week...please, please let that happen.  Contractor says that I can move my hutch by the weekend which will open up the family room.  Maybe I can move some furniture around, take off the sheets from the furniture and feel somewhat organized.  Hers a look at the floor:



Wow, those floors are amazing!  Good luck with your reno!


chaneljewel said:


> LaChoc, hope your first holiday was fun...I think it's wonderful to be able to celebrate both Canada Day and Fourth!
> 
> LDM, I miss making the jam as there's no way without a kitchen.
> 
> Mindi, seems a solo shopping trip is appropriate with do so busy...haha.
> 
> India, I've discovered through the years that nice sheets make a difference in sleeping!  And feel so much better!  Sounds like your vineyard wear is perfect.



Yes it is wonderful and between the two countries we're always celebrating something!


DH got DS a mini-me toddler tool box and he is now proceeding to go around the house and "fix" everything.  He is especially keen on the hammer ... of course.  It's too cute.


----------



## csshopper

LaChocolate-our decals are a small cluster of leaves, not obtrusive. They are just stuck on and could be easily peeled off.


----------



## ouija board

Chanel, I love your floor tiles! I much prefer the pattern on an angle. Makes it much more interesting. 

If I ever had phantom screens installed, I have a sneaking suspicion that it would not be my dog or my child who runs right through it by mistake. It'd almost certainly be me, in an absentminded rush! 

 LaChocolat, how cute about DS and his tool box! Of course he loves the hammer, you can hit stuff with it! DD went through a cleaning lady phase as a toddler. Her favorite play area at preschool was the housekeeping set..vacuum, mop, broom. I have a picture of her with a pair of shorts worn on her head like a washer woman, wrestling with our real mop and bucket. NOW can I get her to clean her room? Only by threatening to cull her doll collection! Someday, that photo will come in handy...


----------



## India

chanel, LOVE your floor and think doing the tiles on the diagnonal was worth the extra expense.  

I'm very interested in everyone's experience with the Phantom screens as I've wanted these for the french doors in my DR for years.  Of course, I rarely ever open the doors so it's most likely a waste of money but at least I now know the pros and cons!

In today's USAToday ONLINE issues, there is an article about squash in Ohio.  It includes a picture of DGS1.  He is not identified by name - the other boys us - very unfair - but he's identified as being from Louisville and is the boy in the front of the picture.  He HATES the picture as his tongue is out!  I think it's pretty cute.  So, his 15 seconds of fame....

Slept SO much better last night with my new sheets and a great bedspread from a shop in Vineyard Haven.  It's probably made in India and is a lovel print on rustic cotton - will probably dry clean it and not wash it.  It will hide paw prints!  It is astounding how ones sleep can be so affected by the right bedding.  I know - I'm "the Princess and the Pea" but I am VERY protective of my sleep as are most old people - we need it to stay healthy and alive.  So, problem solved!

DGS2 got moved up to the 420's sailing boats - a MUCH more advanced boat than the Opti he was sailing.  He was too heavy for the Opti.  We were very worried about this as he's no sailor despite 5 years of sailing lessons for a month each summer, but he's LOVING it and today, as crew, they got a 3rd place (better than older brother which is always a sweet victory!).  They even had to set a spinaker to the start - two days ago he had to be told what one was.  I'm SO happy for him - this boy needs some great successes - not just older brother!!!


----------



## csshopper

India said:


> chanel, LOVE your floor and think doing the tiles on the diagnonal was worth the extra expense.
> 
> I'm very interested in everyone's experience with the Phantom screens as I've wanted these for the french doors in my DR for years.  Of course, I rarely ever open the doors so it's most likely a waste of money but at least I now know the pros and cons!
> 
> In today's USAToday ONLINE issues, there is an article about squash in Ohio.  It includes a picture of DGS1.  He is not identified by name - the other boys us - very unfair - but he's identified as being from Louisville and is the boy in the front of the picture.  He HATES the picture as his tongue is out!  I think it's pretty cute.  So, his 15 seconds of fame....
> 
> Slept SO much better last night with my new sheets and a great bedspread from a shop in Vineyard Haven.  It's probably made in India and is a lovel print on rustic cotton - will probably dry clean it and not wash it.  It will hide paw prints!  It is astounding how ones sleep can be so affected by the right bedding.  I know - I'm "the Princess and the Pea" but I am VERY protective of my sleep as are most old people - we need it to stay healthy and alive.  So, problem solved!
> 
> DGS2 got moved up to the 420's sailing boats - a MUCH more advanced boat than the Opti he was sailing.  He was too heavy for the Opti.  We were very worried about this as he's no sailor despite 5 years of sailing lessons for a month each summer, but he's LOVING it and today, as crew, they got a 3rd place (better than older brother which is always a sweet victory!).  They even had to set a spinaker to the start - two days ago he had to be told what one was.  I'm SO happy for him - this boy needs some great successes - not just older brother!!!



India- DGS looks great in the picture, his expression shows his intensity and full involvement in the sport, it's a compliment to him. He's a good looking young man.

Had a similar recent experience with changing out bedding and it DID make a difference in getting a better night's sleep. Totally agree, at our ages it is really important and too often elusive!

Sounds like you are having a lovely first week. Enjoy!


----------



## ck21

Survived week 2!!!


----------



## pursecrzy

LaChocolat said:


> Yes we had one of those in the house yesterday and it was driving DH crazy, lol.  He's my cat  guess.
> 
> 
> 
> This is AMAZING!  Thanks so much.  I will share your cautions with my husband.  I can so see him leaving them down up and closing the door.  My toddler is beyond the using things to his him up phase for the most part, but he would barrel right out of it and for that entrance there's a few levels of steps/stones to get down so that would be a disaster.  What do their decals look like?  Do you find it detracts away from the look of the French doors when used?  Yes, I can imagine the fee to service is quite high.
> 
> 
> 
> What was their general consensus on the whole pets thing?  We don't have any now but hopefully we will in a few years when DS is older.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, those floors are amazing!  Good luck with your reno!
> 
> 
> Yes it is wonderful and between the two countries we're always celebrating something!
> 
> 
> DH got DS a mini-me toddler tool box and he is now proceeding to go around the house and "fix" everything.  He is especially keen on the hammer ... of course.  It's too cute.



The person I talked to, not from Phantom, didn't recommend them if you have pets. Because they're a floating screen and have some give, pets can figure out how to go under them.


----------



## LaChocolat

pursecrzy said:


> The person I talked to, not from Phantom, didn't recommend them if you have pets. Because they're a floating screen and have some give, pets can figure out how to go under them.



Makes sense, thanks!  (Of course not from Phantom, lol  )


----------



## LaChocolat

ouija board said:


> Chanel, I love your floor tiles! I much prefer the pattern on an angle. Makes it much more interesting.
> 
> If I ever had phantom screens installed, I have a sneaking suspicion that it would not be my dog or my child who runs right through it by mistake. It'd almost certainly be me, in an absentminded rush!
> 
> LaChocolat, how cute about DS and his tool box! Of course he loves the hammer, you can hit stuff with it! DD went through a cleaning lady phase as a toddler. Her favorite play area at preschool was the housekeeping set..vacuum, mop, broom. I have a picture of her with a pair of shorts worn on her head like a washer woman, wrestling with our real mop and bucket. NOW can I get her to clean her room? Only by threatening to cull her doll collection! Someday, that photo will come in handy...



Aw, that's too cute ouija board.  You have to put that picture in her graduation or wedding photo reel!


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> Survived week 2!!!



Ck-So good to read this, a nice lead in for you this holiday week-end, an xtra day with Collin, something to celebrate for sure.


----------



## chaneljewel

Good ck!  Holiday weekend so enjoy!


----------



## India

Glad 2nd week was better than first, CK.  If it had been worst, I know there might not have been a 3rd!!  Nice to have a long weekend with DH and Hot Cars.

Much to do this morning and I'm moving slowly.  The beautiful linden tree outside the LR window went into full fragrant bloom yesterday evening, as did every other linden in town (and they are EVERYWHERE!).  This is the tree that put me in the ER last summer due to allergic reaction.  I've put windows down as far as indoor temp allows, and may have to spend time in my AC'd BR - not something I want to do with my entire family arriving today.  Danged long winter!  This was NEVER a problem until last year, when that winter had been longer than usual - usually had bloomed before we got here.  

I'm taking meds like crazy...


----------



## Luckydogmom

Gorgeous floor Chanel, I LOVE it!!

Mindi hope all is going well, my offer is still available...have passport will travel!

India, how exciting about the photo! Glad your bedding is all set for you... Sleep is so important at any age!


CK, did week 2 end ok? Xoxo

DH and Kirby are moving a bunch of items into storage by the lake today.  This will be Kirby's first time seeing the property, he is thrilled. They are taking the canoe out for some fishing, I hope we will have some fresh lake trout for dinner tonight!

Happy almost weekend to everyone!


----------



## chaneljewel

Ahhh, fresh trout...so yummy LDM.

India, so sorry about the tree allergy...do take care and be careful.

Rain, rain and more rain.   Started out sunny but has been downpour of rain the past few hours.  We've had SO much rain.  I don't like to complain because of the drought some are having but why can't the weather just keep even across the country?  Wishful thinking, right?


----------



## LaChocolat

Happy 4th of July in advance to my lovely fellow Americans! Will pop back in to catch up on Sunday.


----------



## ck21

India-sending you good thoughts. Darn allergies.

We are less than a week away from one of the best days of the year--the start of the Nordstrom anniversary sale!  Yahooooooo!

Hot Cars is super excited for fireworks tomorrow.  Should be fun!!


----------



## tesi

a happy holiday to all-  exhausted but more or less fine.  a houseful of kids-and 2 grand kittens here too!! 
the kitties do not like one another, and they are not fond of my pup either.
we did have a minor crisis first day-  the adult kitty was lost in the house- and it is a large house&#8230;.finally found her IN THE WALL.  there is a small opening in dh's closet to service the jacuzzi tub.  we coaxed her out with food&#8230; they took her tonight and put her paw in the ocean.  we did the same with the grand babies as well-  usually as infants.  its an odd tradition. 

i hope all are well and enjoying their own traditions.  sending love to all.  safe travels! 

india-  take good care and avoid that pollen!


----------



## India

Hope everyone had a lovely 4th!  The fireworks here were so beautiful - always such a treat.  One of my DD's oldest friends has a house right on the harbor - we sit on the porch and look past the yacht club and the light house - fireworks are shot off from a barge - just magical over the water.

Must go to bed - DGS1 is bringing friends back here for a poker game.  He's 15...


----------



## Millicat

Mindi B said:


> Glad to check in and hear generally good reports from all.
> Ostensibly on vacation in the UK, but there has been an enormous unexpected merger in DH-land and so we are holed up in the hotel room while he does his work thing.  I am compensating by watching Wimbledon _on the telly_ and having tea and scones with clotted cream.  Yum.  It is about 33 degrees (C) outside today, so it's not like I'd be out skipping around in the park. . . .  and with the time difference, those US business types should be going home soon, so we will be freed shortly, I hope.  I can always threaten a solo shopping spree, which tends to command DH's attention.
> Keep well, Peeps.



This made me laugh out loud 
I forgot you used to live here


----------



## Millicat

ck21 said:


> Survived week 2!!!



Ah, two exclamation marks !
Last week it was the word crying.
You are progressing, was this second week as difficult, do you see each week becoming easier or is it a month-by-month easier ?


----------



## India

Off this AM to one of the loveliest beaches near Edgartown.  Sunny, clear skys - just perfect beach weather.  DD and DS & family leave late this afternoon, but DD will be back on Fri for 2 weeks.  Next week is Regatta so we will see very little of DGS1 as he'll be racing.


----------



## chaneljewel

Sounds like a great day for you India!   Enjoy!


----------



## ck21

Millicat said:


> Ah, two exclamation marks !
> 
> Last week it was the word crying.
> 
> You are progressing, was this second week as difficult, do you see each week becoming easier or is it a month-by-month easier ?




Second week was easier.  I've become more accustomed to some things, and I'm finding a few like-minded people.  I'm still pretty confident this won't be the place I retire from, but it could be a worthwhile stop in my journey.


----------



## Millicat

I see, yes, I think our journeys are purposeful and make the stopping place a far more appreciated one and it's somewhere where we can use the knowledge we've gained from it


----------



## ck21

Quick check in....thinking of my peeps!!


----------



## Mindi B

I'm baaa-aaack!  Generally a great trip--amazing weather--except that I got food poisoning on our second-to-last night and spent the final day in bed, waiting to die.  But I didn't.  And the timing was actually perfect, because I had that full day and night to become ambulatory again before the 14-hour fun-fest that is international travel.  (First vacay ever on which I actually lost weight.  Involuntarily; no credit to my willpower.)
ck, happy to hear that your new job is feeling better, and I really believe this trend will continue. You have just the right attitude (as usual!).  Sending hugs.  The fact that Collin is rolling with the changes so well is really a tribute to your parenting--clearly he is a happy, confident little guy!
India, sounds like your weather is idyllic!  Hope the allergies are under control.  And the bedding!  
Everyone, happy to be back in touch and back home, though I do love London dearly.  (Yes, Millicat, I slip into British slang quite readily when I'm there.  No one would ever mistake me for a native, but at least I can speak the lingo!)


----------



## nycmom

Oh no Mindi, so sorry! Yuck, food poisoning is the worst...and awful not to be home when you're sick  but yes on the bright side I'm glad it was good timing and that the rest of the trip was good!


----------



## Mindi B

You're so right, nycmom.  Isn't it true that when you don't feel well, all you want is your own bed?  But the hotel left us alone (one less room for the overworked maid to service), and DH was great--just hung out with me and went out to get me Pepto Bismol and wandered off a few times to eat on his own.  Certainly could have been worse.


----------



## India

mindi, lousy way to end a trip.  Know the dawgs are thrilled to have you back!

Utter sloth here other than my pulmonary rehab.  I had a HUGE compliment paid to me yesterday.  A man I have known for 37 years (he runs a small store on Chappy) was introducing me to someone at rehab and said I was a summer person here for July.  I could see the face on the other person (a year 'rounder) - "Oh, yet another place summer people have invaded!" but then my friend said, "Don't worry - she's OLD EDGARTOWN!"  That is a huge compliment from a native.  I guess after 37 years (and DH's family having first come her 69 yrs ago!), I am "Old Edgartown".


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, welcome back to this side of the pond! Sorry about the food poisoning, but thank goodness it didn't happen during the loooong flight back! And hey, you lost a few pounds! I always remember that line in The Devil Wears Prada.."I'm just a stomach virus away from my ideal weight!" Some days, I think that's the only way I'll ever lose five pounds. 

Ck, glad the weeks are getting better! What a great perspective re: this being a worthwhile stop in your journey. I can't say that I've loved every aspect of every one of my stops, but I wouldn't be who or where I am now without those stops along the way.


----------



## Mindi B

ouija board said:


> Mindi, welcome back to this side of the pond! Sorry about the food poisoning, but thank goodness it didn't happen during the loooong flight back! And hey, you lost a few pounds! I always remember that line in The Devil Wears Prada.."I'm just a stomach virus away from my ideal weight!" Some days, I think that's the only way I'll ever lose five pounds.
> 
> Ck, glad the weeks are getting better! What a great perspective re: this being a worthwhile stop in your journey. I can't say that I've loved every aspect of every one of my stops, but I wouldn't be who or where I am now without those stops along the way.



Must still be jet-lagged--fully awake and up at 5:30 this morning and yesterday!  
Love that quote, Weej!  (Can I call you "Weej"?)  I am still dehydrated but it only took one recuperative grilled cheese sammich to see the scale numbers inch upwards.  The last five pounds are killers; I think I've given up on them.  They can stay and I'll just try to make them comfortable.  
Can I have some happy thoughts today?  A probably nothing-to-see-here medical thing, but my hypochondria is in overdrive.  It'll help to have the Peeps on my side!  I will keep the demons at bay by watching Wimbledon.  Sounds like we scarpered from London just in time--a 24-hour Tube strike is planned for tomorrow and if it happens it will be chaos.  The Tube is so important, and frankly so wonderful (IMO).  I find it much more pleasant and easier to navigate than the NY Subway system.  But I'm an inveterate Anglophile.
How's everybody doing on this hump day?


----------



## LaChocolat

Hello ladies I need to take the time to do a proper check in but on quick glmce good to see things are a bit better for you, ck and welcome back, Mindi.


----------



## Mindi B

As many of the Peeps are aware, I have long been of the opinion that Snuggles the fabric softener spokesbear is, in actuality, one of the Four Horsebears of the Apocalypse, and therefore a portent of the End Time.  I have now identified another.
Taco Bell's "Cap'n Crunch Delights."  These little balls of Heck are, apparently, wads of sugar icing covered in crushed Cap'n Crunch rainbow-colored cereal.  I have studied this description at length and cannot determine that any actual food is involved.  Now, I am neither a "foodie" nor a nutritionist, but I am appalled.  If this is not further evidence that we are a civilization in serious decline, I don't know what is.
And, again, let me take this opportunity to remind everyone that Snuggles cannot be trusted.


----------



## LaChocolat

Mindi B said:


> As many of the Peeps are aware, I have long been of the opinion that Snuggles the fabric softener spokesbear is, in actuality, one of the Four Horsebears of the Apocalypse, and therefore a portent of the End Time.  I have now identified another.
> Taco Bell's "Cap'n Crunch Delights."  These little balls of Heck are, apparently, wads of sugar icing covered in crushed Cap'n Crunch rainbow-colored cereal.  I have studied this description at length and cannot determine that any actual food is involved.  Now, I am neither a "foodie" nor a nutritionist, but I am appalled.  If this is not further evidence that we are a civilization in serious decline, I don't know what is.
> And, again, let me take this opportunity to remind everyone that Snuggles cannot be trusted.



I have no idea what the horsebears of the apocalypse are but speaking of creepy and gross, respectively, what is your opinion on the Burger King spokesking and the KFC double down sandwich?  Discuss ...

We had a BK on my college campus that mysteriously was the only thing open at 4 AM and that king creeped me out immensely.


----------



## Mindi B

You are thinking along precisely the right lines, LaChocolat!  The King is clearly the sort of spokesthing to be in cahoots with Snuggles.  And it's not only the Double Down--any and all KFC offerings are highly suspect.  Have you seen any adds with the new KFC "Colonel"?  He and the Burger King must be related.  It's a conspiracy, I tell ya!


----------



## ck21

Sending good vibes, Mindi!

No thoughts on the king, but I am strangely attracted to BK onion rings.

Rough day yesterday, which left me crying in my closet.  Nothing earth shattering, just a realization of the level of change I need to lead here.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, onion rings are an exception to most rules.
So sorry, ck, but I'll bet those changes are needed, long overdue, and you are the gal to lead 'em!  Chin up, girl. Still early days (I know that's easy for me to say, but I truly do believe in you, 100%).


----------



## LaChocolat

Mindi B said:


> You are thinking along precisely the right lines, LaChocolat!  The King is clearly the sort of spokesthing to be in cahoots with Snuggles.  And it's not only the Double Down--any and all KFC offerings are highly suspect.  Have you seen any adds with the new KFC "Colonel"?  He and the Burger King must be related.  It's a conspiracy, I tell ya!



Yes. In total agreement. Haven't had anything from either establishment on over a decade. Speaking of scary spokesthings check this out.  Why?  Who approved this?  In what world is that nice looking? 

http://blog.foxsoccer.com/post/122178599212/partick-thistles-new-mascot-is-the-scariest-thing


----------



## Mindi B

By the way, for LaChocolat and anyone else relatively new to Chat, let me reassure you that while, yes, my posts are often this off-kilter, I am capable of rationality.  Intermittently.  And right now I am immediately post-food-poisoning and jet-lagged and therefore I claim a pass for all current eccentricity.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, and of course I meant "ads," not "adds."  I claim a pass on spelling, too.


----------



## Mindi B

LaChocolat said:


> Yes. In total agreement. Haven't had anything from either establishment on over a decade. Speaking of scary spokesthibgs check this out.  Why?  Who approved this?  In what world is that nice looking?
> 
> http://blog.foxsoccer.com/post/122178599212/partick-thistles-new-mascot-is-the-scariest-thing



Oh my goodness, that is the devil himself!  Seriously, what the HECK?!  Can you imagine this beastie approaching a child?  Therapy for life for that kid.  What were those designers THINKING?!  and


----------



## LaChocolat

Mindi B said:


> By the way, for LaChocolat and anyone else relatively new to Chat, let me reassure you that while, yes, my posts are often this off-kilter, I am capable of rationality.  Intermittently.  And right now I am immediately post-food-poisoning and jet-lagged and therefore I claim a pass for all current eccentricity.



Oh I'm loving it. I mean I hope you feel better and all. But I don't often get a chance to discuss creepy spokesthings ...


----------



## LaChocolat

ck21 said:


> Sending good vibes, Mindi!
> 
> No thoughts on the king, but I am strangely attracted to BK onion rings.
> 
> Rough day yesterday, which left me crying in my closet.  Nothing earth shattering, just a realization of the level of change I need to lead here.



Aw I hope you feel better.  Is it about work specifically and work/life balance?  I was hack g work/life balance issues in my previous job so had to leave.  Now I'm having "my toddler is too used to me working from home and so I need to schedule some time away" issues.  Felt guilty when I had to leave, now I feel guilty that I need to schedule some time away. I can't win. I have decided I would have made a heck of a SAHM though. Too bad our finances don't ageee, lol.


----------



## ck21

It's about work specifically.  I see the need for big, hard changes.  Those will take lots of emotional strength and effort...


----------



## csshopper

Mindi-Snuggles is related to the icky Pillsbury Dough Boy. Who wants some lardy looking giggly guy going around poking the gut. I bet hidden cameras would reveal them running amok squeezing the Charmin when the store closes. BTW next time you go to London ditch the luggage shipping and I'll volunteer to escort it for you. Seriously in need of a London fizz!

Ck-being a change agent is a challenge, it is, however, a testament to your talent and ability which obviously came through in your interviews. It can be part of your journey as you said a few days ago in a post. Strong vibes of support coming your way. 

channel-what's getting installed this week. Love the flooring and the pattern on the diagonal!

LaChocolat- ditto on KFC and BK.


----------



## Mindi B

LaChocolat said:


> Oh I'm loving it. I mean I hope you feel better and all. But I don't often get a chance to discuss creepy spokesthings ...



LOL!  Now THAT I believe.  My mission in life: prompting conversation on subjects of vital importance that most of us rarely have an opportunity to explore.  No, no, that's okay--you're all very welcome.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, css, you're so right.  Don't get me started on that Dough Boy.  Two words: No. Pants.


----------



## ouija board

Burger King dude is creepy. No question about that. KFC Colonel was friendly and jolly in cartoon/drawing form, up until they brought him back to life in this recent ad campaign. No thank you. I will, however, take a quart of KFC mashed potatoes and gravy with a biscuit to sop up all the salty carby goodness. I'm scared to click on the link..is it supposed to be a school mascot??

Mindi, good to have you back in any form, mood, or level of eccentricity! Luv, Weej. 

Ck,  it's tough enacting change, and not always a popular move. But if it's the right thing to do, I have faith that you'll get the job done.


----------



## nycmom

Sending happy thoughts Mindi!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, Weej!   I think it's a professional team mascot.  It is hideous, but also hilarious.  Major weirdness.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I don't use the word lightly, But, I hate Verizon&#8230;..yes, hate!  That is all.


----------



## LaChocolat

ouija board said:


> Burger King dude is creepy. No question about that. KFC Colonel was friendly and jolly in cartoon/drawing form, up until they brought him back to life in this recent ad campaign. No thank you. I will, however, take a quart of KFC mashed potatoes and gravy with a biscuit to sop up all the salty carby goodness. I'm scared to click on the link..is it supposed to be a school mascot??
> 
> Mindi, good to have you back in any form, mood, or level of eccentricity! Luv, Weej.
> 
> Ck,  it's tough enacting change, and not always a popular move. But if it's the right thing to do, I have faith that you'll get the job done.



Weej, don't do it. (Do it).  It's the scariest thing, lol.  Some say it looks like a cross between an abstract Lisa Simpson and a sun. It's for a Scotish soccer team.


----------



## LaChocolat

Cavalier Girl said:


> I don't use the word lightly, But, I hate Verizon..yes, hate!  That is all.



I used to hate Verizon. Now I hate Rogers.


----------



## LaChocolat

ck21 said:


> It's about work specifically.  I see the need for big, hard changes.  Those will take lots of emotional strength and effort...



Yeah that was part of my issue at previous job. A lot of people saw it except ... the real decision makers. Good luck with yours!


----------



## Mindi B

Yes!  The creepy, scary love child of Lisa Simpson and the sun!  That's IT!
Do it, Weej, do it!  I dare ya!


----------



## ouija board

Lisa Simpson and the sun? Ok, now I have to click..


----------



## ouija board

"Angry but approachable sun" wtf?? It truly is a marriage of Lisa and the sun. 

Mindi, I completely skimmed over the Taco Bell Cap'n Crunch invention/atrocity. That's way out there, even for Taco Bell!


----------



## chaneljewel

Cabinets arrived this morning css.   The kitchen is full of stuff and so is the garage.  Huge boxes of cabinets and all that goes with them.  Some appliances will arrive later this week...hopefully there's room for them...lol.  At least there seems to be some "light at the end of the tunnel" for this renovation.

Mindi, I love your whimsical side...you always bring chuckles to my day!


----------



## etoupebirkin

LaChocolat said:


> Oh *I'm loving it.* I mean I hope you feel better and all. But I don't often get a chance to discuss creepy spokesthings ...



I hope you realize the irony of what you wrote; because you just quoted McDonald's tagline here while criticizing other fast food purveyors.

I've been lurking and wishing everyone well (especially CK). I've been busy. 

Here's one of the funniest things I've heard in a while. It's a brilliant song parody in honor of the running of the bulls in Pamplona. It's from a Washington Post humor contest from a few years ago. DH sang this to me--and he could not keep a straight face. And I bet you'll be chuckling, too.


The Running of the Bulls (to "If I Only Had a Brain")

I could drink Amontillado
To work up my bravado
And quell my fear of pain.
Partly drunk and wholly crazy,
I could be all Hemingwazy
If I ran the bulls in Spain.
Yes, the notion is outlandish,
For bulls ain't Ferdinandish,
At least not in the main.
But each year, fellows pour in
To risk tramplin' and gorin'
As they run the bulls in Spain.
Oh I perhaps could die,
But what a way to go!
Yes, the end could be a mess, but even so,
I'd be so drunk, I'd hardly know!
Though my sprint is more a waddle,
There's courage in a bottle
For something so insane.
I could prove I'm really macho
Or else end up as gazpacho
If I ran the bulls in Spain.


Hope this puts a smile on your face.


----------



## tesi

mindi-   you are a card- as my FIL used to say&#8230;&#8230;i love the way you look at life!  

ck-  thinking of you as you approach this job with your best intentions&#8230;.so very proud of you.

hugs to all&#8230;..xo


----------



## chaneljewel

EB, how funny!


----------



## LaChocolat

etoupebirkin said:


> I hope you realize the irony of what you wrote; because you just quoted McDonald's tagline here while criticizing other fast food purveyors.
> 
> I've been lurking and wishing everyone well (especially CK). I've been busy.
> 
> Here's one of the funniest things I've heard in a while. It's a brilliant song parody in honor of the running of the bulls in Pamplona. It's from a Washington Post humor contest from a few years ago. DH sang this to me--and he could not keep a straight face. And I bet you'll be chuckling, too.
> 
> 
> The Running of the Bulls (to "If I Only Had a Brain")
> 
> I could drink Amontillado
> To work up my bravado
> And quell my fear of pain.
> Partly drunk and wholly crazy,
> I could be all Hemingwazy
> If I ran the bulls in Spain.
> Yes, the notion is outlandish,
> For bulls ain't Ferdinandish,
> At least not in the main.
> But each year, fellows pour in
> To risk tramplin' and gorin'
> As they run the bulls in Spain.
> Oh I perhaps could die,
> But what a way to go!
> Yes, the end could be a mess, but even so,
> I'd be so drunk, I'd hardly know!
> Though my sprint is more a waddle,
> There's courage in a bottle
> For something so insane.
> I could prove I'm really macho
> Or else end up as gazpacho
> If I ran the bulls in Spain.
> 
> 
> Hope this puts a smile on your face.



I hope you don't seriously mean I was criticizing fast food purveyors. I simply am writing about what I eat and like. (I do go to Mc Donald's by the way.) Just want to clear that up ... I have neither the time nor willingness to criticize others.  Today was light hearted fun banter on a day when I really sincerely needed it.  So please let's keep it that way.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I knew you (and Mindi) were not really serious. But the idea that you used the McDonald's tagline, even inadvertently, while doing so just tickled my funny bone.


----------



## ck21

It is 3am.  I have shopped my little heart out at the anniversary sale.  Back to bed!!


----------



## Mindi B

ck, well-done on the retail therapy, and if/when you have some time, I'd love to hear about your bestest finds!
EB, loved the song, and that inadvertent tagline quote totally proves my point that all spokescritters are part of a huge conspiracy.  Yeah, I know, the idea that mass marketing might have some sort of _agenda_--crazy-talk!  But of course, I'm the one in the tinfoil hat.
LaChocolat, thank you for playing with me yesterday and I'm glad it gave you a lift when one was needed!  Now I want a cuddly version of that mascot.  If they make them, why am I guessing they aren't selling out?  
Thank you, tesi, chanel, Weej, for supporting my nonsense.  I could direct it all at DH, but the man needs a break.


----------



## pursecrzy

LaChocolat said:


> I used to hate Verizon. Now I hate Rogers.


LaC- I understand hating the evil empire Rogers but Bell is way worse.


----------



## Mindi B

pursey, LaChocolat--Do Rogers or Bell have. . . Death Stars?  (*scrambling to put on tinfoil hat*)


----------



## ck21

Favorite anniversary sale purchase--barefoot dreams!!  The cardigan is amazing.  It's sold in lingerie, but it's so not.  The barefoot dreams blankets are equally dreamy and are Hot Cars favorite!


----------



## ck21

Oh...and the majestic t shirts.  Love!!!


----------



## Mindi B

I will have to check those out!  Alas, I don't have early access, but I will lurk until the public sale opens. :ninja:  Sending hugs to you and Hot Cars (and heck, your DH can have one too, if he wants one from your nutty cyber-friend).


----------



## ck21

DH would love a cyber hug.  Tomorrow is his birthday!!

Other Nordy recommendation--the agl flats and aquatalia boots.  I have both from last year and they are great!!


----------



## Mindi B

ck, would you serve as my Nordies personal shopper on the side?  After my recent eye-opening closet purge, it's clear that I need a knowledgeable insider to guide my purchases.  My "style" has about as much consistency as the holes in a dartboard.


----------



## LaChocolat

etoupebirkin said:


> I knew you (and Mindi) were not really serious. But the idea that you used the McDonald's tagline, even inadvertently, while doing so just tickled my funny bone.



Ok, phew!   I had one of those days yesterday and was like "noooooooooooo, not TPF Hermes chat too....". . 

Cute parody song. I was listening to CNN yesterday and they were interviewing some poor soul who got grazed. No thanks on that!


----------



## LaChocolat

Mindi B said:


> ck, well-done on the retail therapy, and if/when you have some time, I'd love to hear about your bestest finds!
> EB, loved the song, and that inadvertent tagline quote totally proves my point that all spokescritters are part of a huge conspiracy.  Yeah, I know, the idea that mass marketing might have some sort of _agenda_--crazy-talk!  But of course, I'm the one in the tinfoil hat.
> LaChocolat, thank you for playing with me yesterday and I'm glad it gave you a lift when one was needed!  Now I want a cuddly version of that mascot.  If they make them, why am I guessing they aren't selling out?
> Thank you, tesi, chanel, Weej, for supporting my nonsense.  I could direct it all at DH, but the man needs a break.



Lol Mindi. Don't do it. You will have nightmares. Yes you inadvertently helped get me through a rough patch. Thanks for that


----------



## LaChocolat

pursecrzy said:


> LaC- I understand hating the evil empire Rogers but Bell is way worse.



Yeah that's so true. I have Bell for my work Bberry but they deal with them. I've heard stories.  Why do we have such sucky cell service in the North? (Do you like that ball/raptors tag line?  We the North?  It kinda sorta annoys me ...)


----------



## Mindi B

LaChocolat said:


> Lol Mindi. Don't do it. You will have nightmares. Yes you inadvertently helped get me through a rough patch. Thanks for that



Inadvertent assistance is my specialty!  It's when I TRY to help that the trouble starts.  

Happy Birthday tomorrow to Mr. ck!


----------



## LaChocolat

Mindi B said:


> pursey, LaChocolat--Do Rogers or Bell have. . . Death Stars?  (*scrambling to put on tinfoil hat*)



Lol.  I'm almost certain that they do!    

Gardening question for you ladies. We just put up my arbor as an entrance to the courtyard.   I want to add a vining type thing that will creep around it. I want it to be lush and not too finicky (I have a brown thumb). Colour would be nice but it's not mandatory esp if that makes it finicky. Suggestions?  And how do I get the thing started?


----------



## lulilu

LaChocolat said:


> Lol.  I'm almost certain that they do!
> 
> Gardening question for you ladies. We just put up my arbor as an entrance to the courtyard.   I want to add a vining type thing that will creep around it. I want it to be lush and not too finicky (I have a brown thumb). Colour would be nice but it's not mandatory esp if that makes it finicky. Suggestions?  And how do I get the thing started?



I am sure someone will have the right advice, but be careful it's not something that grows too far and fast -- my arbor at my last house always had vines sprouting in my neighbor's yard (to his chagrin).  I forget the name of it, but it was gorgeous hanging purple flowers that looked like bunches of grapes.


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu said:


> I am sure someone will have the right advice, but be careful it's not something that grows too far and fast -- my arbor at my last house always had vines sprouting in my neighbor's yard (to his chagrin).  I forget the name of it, but it was gorgeous hanging purple flowers that looked like bunches of grapes.



Wisteria?


----------



## lulilu

Mindi B said:


> Wisteria?



yes!


----------



## Mindi B

(One of the approximately four plants I can identify.)


----------



## csshopper

LaChocolat said:


> Lol.  I'm almost certain that they do!
> 
> Gardening question for you ladies. We just put up my arbor as an entrance to the courtyard.   I want to add a vining type thing that will creep around it. I want it to be lush and not too finicky (I have a brown thumb). Colour would be nice but it's not mandatory esp if that makes it finicky. Suggestions?  And how do I get the thing started?



I'd go to a Nursery or Garden Center near you and ask what is recommended for your area. What grows well here in my part of California may not be a good choice for your location etc. Decide if you want something fast growing? flowering? annual or perennial? frost tolerant? and then see what options you have. I love the look of an arbor.  In the right conditions you could even grow grapes.......cabernet sauvignon????


----------



## LaChocolat

lulilu said:


> I am sure someone will have the right advice, but be careful it's not something that grows too far and fast -- my arbor at my last house always had vines sprouting in my neighbor's yard (to his chagrin).  I forget the name of it, but it was gorgeous hanging purple flowers that looked like bunches of grapes.



Yes that's a good point. I don't want to create issues, lol.


----------



## LaChocolat

Mindi B said:


> (One of the approximately four plants I can identify.)



Mindi, you're too cute. Are you feeling better?


----------



## tesi

ok-  the garden girl is checking in&#8230;&#8230;

clematis vines are fabulous, and will die back in winter but regrow every year.  they like to be under other plants (roots
 in shade, heads in the sun)  flowers generally purple or white.  grow like weeds.   jasmine is divine-  tiny white flowers that have the most exquisite smell.  BUT may or may not get through the winter (check your hardiness zone).  mine made it through about 3 winters at the jersey shore&#8230;.then sandy's wrath did them in.  replanted and they did fine UNTIL this past very very cold winter.  dead again.  but i replanted, and the aroma is amazing!  they love sun.  and are relatively simple.  wisteria is lovely but takes a few years to "take"    when they do it is amazing.  mine look the best they ever have after the awful winter.  i was just pruning dead wood from them today.  honeysuckle also will work but is a major bee attracter.  (personally something i love but not everyone does)  it is definitely a weed, and often grows on the side of the road up and along fences.  if the area is shady and moist creeping upright hydrangea is lovely this time of year.  whew&#8230;..that was basically a gardener's spewing.  

clearly i am a lunatic&#8230;&#8230;and don't check under my fingernails.  never do that do a gardener until they scrub up or be prepared&#8230;&#8230;

hugs and love!


----------



## LaChocolat

csshopper said:


> I'd go to a Nursery or Garden Center near you and ask what is recommended for your area. What grows well here in my part of California may not be a good choice for your location etc. Decide if you want something fast growing? flowering? annual or perennial? frost tolerant? and then see what options you have. I love the look of an arbor.  In the right conditions you could even grow grapes.......cabernet sauvignon????



Ha that's right, csshopper. I'm in Toronto so I'd need a frost resistant thing that would survive in a south eastern/south central Canadian garden (similar to a northeastern US garden). Off to the garden center I go ...


----------



## pursecrzy

LaChocolat said:


> Ha that's right, csshopper. I'm in Toronto so I'd need a frost resistant thing that would survive in a south eastern/south central Canadian garden (similar to a northeastern US garden). Off to the garden center I go ...



Clematis. If you buy one, check to see if it blooms on new wood or old wood. If it blooms on new wood, it can be cut down in the fall. Much neater and tidier that way. You can plant more than one variety to combine colours or have it bloom for an extended period of time. I.e. Early, middle and late blooming clematis.

I do not recommend wisteria- looks gorgeous but needs a very strong structure to support it. Can take awhile to bloom too.


----------



## pursecrzy

Pic of the clematis in my garden.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> pursey, LaChocolat--Do Rogers or Bell have. . . Death Stars?  (*scrambling to put on tinfoil hat*)



LOL! Nope, no Death Stars, just black holes of supposed customer service and user fees.



LaChocolat said:


> Yeah that's so true. I have Bell for my work Bberry but they deal with them. I've heard stories.  Why do we have such sucky cell service in the North? (Do you like that ball/raptors tag line?  We the North?  It kinda sorta annoys me ...)



Um, according to the evil empires, it's because of the size of the country and low population ( population is 1/10 of the U.S. in a larger country). However, despite this, they make good profit and reward investors with decent dividends. 

We the North is very annoying. No wonder no one knows grammar anymore! 
DH bought one of the t-shirts just to annoy me.


----------



## LaChocolat

tesi said:


> ok-  the garden girl is checking in
> 
> clematis vines are fabulous, and will die back in winter but regrow every year.  they like to be under other plants (roots
> in shade, heads in the sun)  flowers generally purple or white.  grow like weeds.   jasmine is divine-  tiny white flowers that have the most exquisite smell.  BUT may or may not get through the winter (check your hardiness zone).  mine made it through about 3 winters at the jersey shore.then sandy's wrath did them in.  replanted and they did fine UNTIL this past very very cold winter.  dead again.  but i replanted, and the aroma is amazing!  they love sun.  and are relatively simple.  wisteria is lovely but takes a few years to "take"    when they do it is amazing.  mine look the best they ever have after the awful winter.  i was just pruning dead wood from them today.  honeysuckle also will work but is a major bee attracter.  (personally something i love but not everyone does)  it is definitely a weed, and often grows on the side of the road up and along fences.  if the area is shady and moist creeping upright hydrangea is lovely this time of year.  whew..that was basically a gardener's spewing.
> 
> clearly i am a lunaticand don't check under my fingernails.  never do that do a gardener until they scrub up or be prepared
> 
> hugs and love!



 Wow what a wealth of info. Thanks so much tesi!  I was looking at the jasmine. It looks so pretty. I will look into that and clematis. I wish I was more knowledgeable. This is complete foreign territory for me.


----------



## LaChocolat

pursecrzy said:


> Pic of the clematis in my garden.



Oh my goodness. This is way too beautiful. Thanks for the pictures and info above that. They're loveley!


----------



## lulilu

LaChocolat said:


> Wow what a wealth of info. Thanks so much tesi!  I was looking at the jasmine. It looks so pretty. I will look into that and clematis. I wish I was more knowledgeable. This is compete foreign territory for me.



Also, with clematis, some bloom only one time and others will bloom again later in the summer.  So check that out.  Are any of you "expert" gardeners know something that has a tube like flower?  I saw them growing on the Vineyard and they were a pretty climbing plant.


----------



## Mindi B

LaChocolat said:


> Mindi, you're too cute. Are you feeling better?



Thanks for asking, LaC, and yes, finally, I am.  It's actually taken until yesterday.  So today I get to start working out again.  Um, yay?


----------



## Mindi B

DId a couple of miles on the dreadmill (not impressive; I walk) and some crunches, etc.  Sadly, working out sucks just as much as I remembered.  ck, can I have some of whatever you have that makes you a natural, enthusiastic athlete?  Puh-leez?


----------



## India

LaChocolat said:


> Wow what a wealth of info. Thanks so much tesi!  I was looking at the jasmine. It looks so pretty. I will look into that and clematis. I wish I was more knowledgeable. This is complete foreign territory for me.


Since you live in Canada where there is a very short growing season, you might want to consider an annual climbing, flowering vine instead of a perennial.  Clematis is lovely, but it is subject to wilt and as tesi said, it only blooms for 2-3 weeks a year.  Wisteria?  Well, mine FINALLY had 2 blossoms after 24 years!  And yes, I've done ALL the right things to it.  Climbing hydrangea is lovey but only blooms for a short time and can be VERY slow to establish as well.  

Trumpet vine is beautiful - orange blossoms.  That might be what someone saw on Martha's Vineyard.  It will take over if not well controlled.  

I recommend Mandevilla <http://www.monrovia.com/plant-catalog/collections/sun-parasol-mandevillas-plant-collection/>.  It is an annual which means it will bloom all summer.  It comes in lots of wonderful colors as well.  I've never used it but is used a lot and is supposed to be an "easy keeper".

Another option would be a climbing rose.  Talk to your garden center to see if that is an option as far north as you are.  An old favorite is "New Dawn", a lovely pale pink.  Again, it only blooms once a season for 2-3 weeks.

Your garden center is your best bet.  It may not have much left for this summer, but they will be able to tell you what works in your climate.


----------



## ouija board

India, 24 years for your wisteria to bloom?? So I may as well stop checking my wisteria plant every other day for blooms since it's only four years old. I had such visions of wisteria winding around my balcony railing with those gorgeous flowers...but so far I have a stumpy twig with a pouf of leaves. I should be happy that it's alive at all! 

La Chocolate, good luck with your arbor! It'll be so beautiful to look at and relax under when you are done with it. I see a lot of bougainvillea around here, but I don't know if it'd do well up North. I do know that honeysuckle grows like a weed.


----------



## Mindi B

ouija board said:


> *India, 24 years for your wisteria to bloom?? So I may as well stop checking my wisteria plant every other day for blooms since it's only four years old*. I had such visions of wisteria winding around my balcony railing with those gorgeous flowers...but so far I have a stumpy twig with a pouf of leaves. I should be happy that it's alive at all!
> 
> La Chocolate, good luck with your arbor! It'll be so beautiful to look at and relax under when you are done with it. I see a lot of bougainvillea around here, but I don't know if it'd do well up North. I do know that honeysuckle grows like a weed.



LOL!  Love this image of you hopefully examining your plant every other day for the next two decades, OB.  I had no idea wisteria was so glacial in its growth.  It's seen a lot here in the NE and it's all over the UK.  Beautiful plant.

Completely over the ol' food poisoning, so far so good on some medical stuff I've been dealing with lately, and I was not needed for jury duty next week, so I'm three for three at the mo'.  (Yes, I am a bad citizen, but I hate being called for jury duty.  The whole exercise is, like, vital to our democracy and stuff, I know, but it is also dismal in every way.  Totally selfish perspective.  I'm working on it.)
Our raspberry bushes have had a bumper crop this year.  DH has already made a pie and this morning we had buckle/crumble/whatever your local lingo dictates, and we think we'll have enough new berries coming along for DH's patented raspberry-vanilla cake.  Wheeee!

Go forth and have a lovely weekend, Peeps!


----------



## India

Some wisteria will bloom more quickly but it's not unusual for it to take 15 yrs to establish.  I think mine doesn't get enough sun to bloom, but it sure gets enough to GROW!  I have to have it cut back multiple times from spring til fall or it would cover my house - it's like Kudzu (the vine that ate the South).


----------



## LaChocolat

India said:


> Since you live in Canada where there is a very short growing season, you might want to consider an annual climbing, flowering vine instead of a perennial.  Clematis is lovely, but it is subject to wilt and as tesi said, it only blooms for 2-3 weeks a year.  Wisteria?  Well, mine FINALLY had 2 blossoms after 24 years!  And yes, I've done ALL the right things to it.  Climbing hydrangea is lovey but only blooms for a short time and can be VERY slow to establish as well.
> 
> Trumpet vine is beautiful - orange blossoms.  That might be what someone saw on Martha's Vineyard.  It will take over if not well controlled.
> 
> I recommend Mandevilla <http://www.monrovia.com/plant-catalog/collections/sun-parasol-mandevillas-plant-collection/>.  It is an annual which means it will bloom all summer.  It comes in lots of wonderful colors as well.  I've never used it but is used a lot and is supposed to be an "easy keeper".
> 
> Another option would be a climbing rose.  Talk to your garden center to see if that is an option as far north as you are.  An old favorite is "New Dawn", a lovely pale pink.  Again, it only blooms once a season for 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Your garden center is your best bet.  It may not have much left for this summer, but they will be able to tell you what works in your climate.



Thanks so much, India!  I have a rose plant that I have to move but I don't think it's a climbing one too bad.  I will look into mandevilla and trumpet vine as well but go to the garden center too. I am excited to see what the garden will become.


----------



## LaChocolat

ouija board said:


> India, 24 years for your wisteria to bloom?? So I may as well stop checking my wisteria plant every other day for blooms since it's only four years old. I had such visions of wisteria winding around my balcony railing with those gorgeous flowers...but so far I have a stumpy twig with a pouf of leaves. I should be happy that it's alive at all!
> 
> La Chocolate, good luck with your arbor! It'll be so beautiful to look at and relax under when you are done with it. I see a lot of bougainvillea around here, but I don't know if it'd do well up North. I do know that honeysuckle grows like a weed.


 
Thanks Weej! I am so excited and will also look into bougainvillea (H colour!) and honeysuckle (though my untrained self kinda sorta senses that's a warm climate plant?) 

That's funny (not really) about the wisteria.  It's is quite lovely though in photos.


----------



## LaChocolat

Mindi B said:


> DId a couple of miles on the dreadmill (not impressive; I walk) and some crunches, etc.  Sadly, working out sucks just as much as I remembered.  ck, can I have some of whatever you have that makes you a natural, enthusiastic athlete?  Puh-leez?



I hate working out too. The only thing I can manage every once in awhile is some overly girly dance class.  And I mean soca or Bollywood or Zumba ...


----------



## Mindi B

Well, phooey--I could have sworn I wrote a response earlier and it's not here.  Ah, well, another paragraph of deathless prose lost to future generations.
The gist was: I am glad I'm not alone in detesting exercise, LaC.  I feel like a glutton and a sloth when I read all the enthusiastic depictions of grass juice and 5Ks.  Not for me.


----------



## Keren16

Mindi B said:


> DId a couple of miles on the dreadmill (not impressive; I walk) and some crunches, etc.  Sadly, working out sucks just as much as I remembered.  ck, can I have some of whatever you have that makes you a natural, enthusiastic athlete?  Puh-leez?




I did the dreadmill for years.  Found it isolating and ultimately hurt my knees.  I like to walk outdoors & breathe fresh air 
Crunches & green juices are definitely "not me"


----------



## Mindi B

Sounds suspiciously sensible, Keren!  I worry about my knees, too.  Hopefully the not-running part is a bit easier on them.  I guess time will tell.


----------



## India

An eliptical is far easier on knees and all joints and you get a better workout.


----------



## ouija board

Crunches and yoga I can do, but green juice..I just can't. It's green. Zumba looks like a lot of fun, but this gal just don't move that way. The extra stuff around the waist goes in the opposite direction of where I'm supposed to be movin' and shakin'! DD loves to go to this trampoline gym (think bouncy house on steroids with an American Ninja Warrior course thrown in), and I once made the mistake of jumping around with her. Nearly threw out my back! I stick to the elliptical and yoga, which ensures the lowest risk of bodily injury with a reasonable amount of sweating which ought to equal pounds lost..right??


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> DId a couple of miles on the dreadmill (not impressive; I walk) and some crunches, etc.  Sadly, working out sucks just as much as I remembered.  ck, can I have some of whatever you have that makes you a natural, enthusiastic athlete?  Puh-leez?




I don't know what it is.  Sometimes I hate working out, but more often I enjoy it.  Trying to run in the heat and the humidity has been so not fun.  

Maybe my motivation is how miserable I feel when I don't get in a workout for a few days.


----------



## ck21

ouija board said:


> Crunches and yoga I can do, but green juice..I just can't. It's green. Zumba looks like a lot of fun, but this gal just don't move that way. The extra stuff around the waist goes in the opposite direction of where I'm supposed to be movin' and shakin'! DD loves to go to this trampoline gym (think bouncy house on steroids with an American Ninja Warrior course thrown in), and I once made the mistake of jumping around with her. Nearly threw out my back! I stick to the elliptical and yoga, which ensures the lowest risk of bodily injury with a reasonable amount of sweating which ought to equal pounds lost..right??




I don't do Zumba either.  This girl ain't got rhythm!


----------



## ck21

A fun day of shopping with DM.  More Nordstrom boxes to arrive next week.  Cut me off!

Ps..discovered Lysse leggings.  Thick, high-waisted.  So dreamy!!


----------



## Mindi B

India said:


> An eliptical is far easier on knees and all joints and you get a better workout.



Don't doubt it for a minute.  But I'd have to buy one.

OB, ck, I tried a sort of dance-y aerobics class many, many years ago.  Most of the class had been doing it for a while.  I had no idea what was going on, couldn't pick up the moves, and was out of breath in about 30 seconds.  The heavily pregnant lady rocking it out beside me was not helping my self-esteem.  I danced out of the room, drove home and went to bed.  That was my last workout for about twenty years.

I don't do classes.


----------



## India

No classe for me, either.  Never could keep up and that was when I was young and didn't have the pulmonary problems I have today.  

I do love these new 24 hr fitness centers.  They tend to be people who like annonymous work-outs and are not filled with 90 lb women in sexy work-out gear.  People come, exercise, leave - easy peasy....


----------



## Mindi B

India said:


> No classe for me, either.  Never could keep up and that was when I was young and didn't have the pulmonary problems I have today.
> 
> I do love these new 24 hr fitness centers.  They tend to be people who like annonymous work-outs and are not filled with 90 lb women in sexy work-out gear.  People come, exercise, leave - easy peasy....



Amen to that.  Anonymity and a lack of competitive anything is key.  Don't want to think about who has the best spandex, abs, max weight, etc. etc.  For me, working out is not a spectator sport!  (And believe me, that's for the benefit of spectators everywhere. )


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here's my 2¢ regarding the exercise debate.

You just have got to do it. Years ago DH and I bought a treadmill and an elliptical. The treadmill was for DH and the elliptical, me. It ends up that I use the treadmill and DH the elliptical.

It's also important to balance the cardio with strength training. In my view, 5lb weights are a girl's best friend.

Since October, I've lost 20+ lbs, went from a size 12 to a 6-8 due to getting serious about diet and exercise. My joints don't hurt. And when that size 6 Armani skirt fit at the Nordstrom sale last week, did that feel good!!!

But it's important to your bone health to do strength training.


----------



## ck21

Agree in the strength EB.  I am fortunate that both my current and former employer offer great strength classes on site.  I usually get there 3-4 days a week--enough to really notice a difference in my arms.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, that is a great accomplishment!  I am able to maintain with about a five pound variance via thoughtful eating, walking, pilates-type stuff, and yoga.  I do need to do more with weights, but yoga is decent for strength training too, as you are basically using your body as the weight in many positions. But the process is never-ending.  Like housekeeping, you can't slack off for long before you see and feel the difference, and since I don't love the working out, the maintenance gets a bit wearisome at times.


----------



## Keren16

ck21 said:


> I don't know what it is.  Sometimes I hate working out, but more often I enjoy it.  Trying to run in the heat and the humidity has been so not fun.
> 
> Maybe my motivation is how miserable I feel when I don't get in a workout for a few days.




I agree, it's not fun to run in the heat & humidity.  Try early morning or late afternoon/early evening when the sun is not as strong.  Also hydration is very important


----------



## LaChocolat

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's my 2¢ regarding the exercise debate.
> 
> You just have got to do it. Years ago DH and I bought a treadmill and an elliptical. The treadmill was for DH and the elliptical, me. It ends up that I use the treadmill and DH the elliptical.
> 
> It's also important to balance the cardio with strength training. In my view, 5lb weights are a girl's best friend.
> 
> Since October, I've lost 20+ lbs, went from a size 12 to a 6-8 due to getting serious about diet and exercise. My joints don't hurt. And when that size 6 Armani skirt fit at the Nordstrom sale last week, did that feel good!!!
> 
> But it's important to your bone health to do strength training.



I think part of my issue is that I don't have a true incentive to work out.  I'm healthy and naturally tiny without diet or exercise.  I do eat a mostly balanced organic diet (laced with bread and lattes). I think if I had more incentive I might move it.  But that is why I try with those overly girly dance classes.  I want to at least get my heart going.   But that's amazing what you did with diet and exercise.  Congratulations!!  





Mindi B said:


> Amen to that.  Anonymity and a lack of competitive anything is key.  Don't want to think about who has the best spandex, abs, max weight, etc. etc.  For me, working out is not a spectator sport!  (And believe me, that's for the benefit of spectators everywhere. )





Mindi B said:


> Don't doubt it for a minute.  But I'd have to buy one.
> 
> OB, ck, I tried a sort of dance-y aerobics class many, many years ago.  Most of the class had been doing it for a while.  I had no idea what was going on, couldn't pick up the moves, and was out of breath in about 30 seconds.  The heavily pregnant lady rocking it out beside me was not helping my self-esteem.  I danced out of the room, drove home and went to bed.  That was my last workout for about twenty years.
> 
> I don't do classes.



This is so true.  That's another thing that turned me off to working out (like pretty much the whole city of Miami, lol).  It's the parading around like peacocks of most of the women.  Seriously ... don't have time for that.  I don't mind general peacocking of course, but at the gym or on the beach is a little mind-numbing for me.  And I hate men at the gym too, which is why I go to this place just for women called Elle Fitness (they recently changed their name, used to be Flirty Girl Fitness).  



ck21 said:


> A fun day of shopping with DM.  More Nordstrom boxes to arrive next week.  Cut me off!
> 
> Ps..discovered Lysse leggings.  Thick, high-waisted.  So dreamy!!



I have to look into these.  I hate low-waisted things but I've never heard of high-waisted leggings.  Are they working out leggings or general leggings?  



ck21 said:


> I don't do Zumba either.  This girl ain't got rhythm!





ouija board said:


> Crunches and yoga I can do, but green juice..I just can't. It's green. Zumba looks like a lot of fun, but this gal just don't move that way. The extra stuff around the waist goes in the opposite direction of where I'm supposed to be movin' and shakin'! DD loves to go to this trampoline gym (think bouncy house on steroids with an American Ninja Warrior course thrown in), and I once made the mistake of jumping around with her. Nearly threw out my back! I stick to the elliptical and yoga, which ensures the lowest risk of bodily injury with a reasonable amount of sweating which ought to equal pounds lost..right??



That's the fun thing about the dance classes, you don't actually have to be able to dance it's the movement that counts, lol.    I tried yoga but it was much to quiet for me and in my case I am way too tight and non-strechy to enjoy it.  



India said:


> An eliptical is far easier on knees and all joints and you get a better workout.



I am going to get an elliptical machine for my basement.


----------



## ck21

Lechocolat--in a review someone described the leggings as"sturdy enough to carry on outfit".  That is an incredibly accurate description.  I think they could be worn for working out, but I'm more inclined to wear them for other purposes.


----------



## LaChocolat

ck21 said:


> Lechocolat--in a review someone described the leggings as"sturdy enough to carry on outfit".  That is an incredibly accurate description.  I think they could be worn for working out, but I'm more inclined to wear them for other purposes.



Wow. Ok totally looking into IT. Thanks so much, ck!


----------



## Keren16

LaChocolat said:


> I think part of my issue is that I don't have a true incentive to work out.  I'm healthy and naturally tiny without diet or exercise.  I do eat a mostly balanced organic diet (laced with bread and lattes). I think if I had more incentive I might move it.  But that is why I try with those overly girly dance classes.  I want to at least get my heart going.   But that's amazing what you did with diet and exercise.  Congratulations!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is so true.  That's another thing that turned me off to working out (like pretty much the whole city of Miami, lol).  It's the parading around like peacocks of most of the women.  Seriously ... don't have time for that.  I don't mind general peacocking of course, but at the gym or on the beach is a little mind-numbing for me.  And I hate men at the gym too, which is why I go to this place just for women called Elle Fitness (they recently changed their name, used to be Flirty Girl Fitness).
> 
> 
> 
> I have to look into these.  I hate low-waisted things but I've never heard of high-waisted leggings.  Are they working out leggings or general leggings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the fun thing about the dance classes, you don't actually have to be able to dance it's the movement that counts, lol.    I tried yoga but it was much to quiet for me and in my case I am way too tight and non-strechy to enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to get an elliptical machine for my basement.




I live in the Miami area.  To me, many women are accepting of their bodies & do the best with what they have.  Maybe in a different part of town attitudes vary


----------



## LaChocolat

Keren16 said:


> I live in the Miami area.  To me, many women are accepting of their bodies & do the best with what they have.  Maybe in a different part of town attitudes vary



Yeah, and I totally am for acceptance of your body.  Maybe that's just my Northeastern roots showing.  Who am i to judge, right?  To clarify, I meant "off" the beach in my earlier post (I mistakenly said "on")  Like in a restaurant or supermarket or art gallery ...


----------



## Keren16

So true ...
Can be very superficial & annoying
It's the people who make a place
In my area we look at the person's character and see the good in it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Well, today was the day DH and I host an open house BBQ for our neighbors, friends and colleagues. The party runs from 2 to 7 pm. DS comes home to help. 

So it's 1PM and I hop into the shower to get ready... 

Meanwhile DS is getting beer from the basement refrigerator... And there's water spewing from the release valve there.... Hey, Dad, you better come see this!!!...

DH runs into the bathroom where I'm showering... Shut the shower OFFF!!!!

We had a stoppage in our sewer line. We can't use the bathrooms, sinks or anything that involves water. Luckily, I pay a monthly fee with a local plumber for priority service. So I put in a call. 

It's 1:30 and we have upwards of 100 people coming over. The band is here. The food/beverages are ready. It's too late to call off the party.

So as people arrive, we let them know the situation. There's a gas station / mart 5 minutes from our house -- DS offered to shuttle people back and forth if need be. Everyone is understanding. The plumber arrives at about 2:30 and identifies the problem, but he has to snake the drain and  take a toilet off its mooring to do so. He finishes at about 5pm. And then the ServPro people show up to clean up the mess--because it's just not something DH and I can handle.

We need to replace the flooring in the basement. So my first call tomorrow is to the insurance company.

$3K so far.

But all in all the party went well and ran strong until 8:30 pm. So I've finally getting a moment to myself.

All through the situation DH and I were really calm. I just told the situation to the Plumber and ServPro that I had 80-100 people coming over to my house and would truly appreciate anything they could do to help us. Getting angry or upset would not help the situation. But when the bathrooms were operable, I had a BIG glass of wine.


----------



## ck21

Oh, EB...what a great attitude despite rotten timing.  

A few vibes, please.  Big storms coming our way tonight.


----------



## biscuit1

etoupebirkin said:


> Well, today was the day DH and I host an open house BBQ for our neighbors, friends and colleagues. The party runs from 2 to 7 pm. DS comes home to help.
> 
> So it's 1PM and I hop into the shower to get ready...
> 
> Meanwhile DS is getting beer from the basement refrigerator... And there's water spewing from the release valve there.... Hey, Dad, you better come see this!!!...
> 
> DH runs into the bathroom where I'm showering... Shut the shower OFFF!!!!
> 
> We had a stoppage in our sewer line. We can't use the bathrooms, sinks or anything that involves water. Luckily, I pay a monthly fee with a local plumber for priority service. So I put in a call.
> 
> It's 1:30 and we have upwards of 100 people coming over. The band is here. The food/beverages are ready. It's too late to call off the party.
> 
> So as people arrive, we let them know the situation. There's a gas station / mart 5 minutes from our house -- DS offered to shuttle people back and forth if need be. Everyone is understanding. The plumber arrives at about 2:30 and identifies the problem, but he has to snake the drain and  take a toilet off its mooring to do so. He finishes at about 5pm. And then the ServPro people show up to clean up the mess--because it's just not something DH and I can handle.
> 
> We need to replace the flooring in the basement. So my first call tomorrow is to the insurance company.
> 
> $3K so far.
> 
> But all in all the party went well and ran strong until 8:30 pm. So I've finally getting a moment to myself.
> 
> All through the situation DH and I were really calm. I just told the situation to the Plumber and ServPro that I had 80-100 people coming over to my house and would truly appreciate anything they could do to help us. Getting angry or upset would not help the situation. But when the bathrooms were operable, I had a BIG glass of wine.


Etoupe, huge credit to hosting party with faulty plumbing. ServPro is THE BEST !!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

There was nothing to be done. DH and I were in a state of shock and went into emergency mode. Luckily, people were understanding and it was a perfect day in DC.

The plumber and Servpro came quickly. We gave the workmen a generous tip and a big plate of BBQ. DH smokes the meat himself and it is so yummy.

There is some work on the back end. But I'll deal with that this week.


----------



## India

Eb, you and DD have had "trial by water" today.  Dad got an email this am (just got here yesterday afternoon) from her house sitter.  There was over 3" of rain yesterday in a short time, and the water came down the street into DD's driveway and tore down the heavy garage door (old heavy wood one), tearing the tracks off the wall, and 8-10 inches of water ended up in the garage and her finished basement.  She has spent the day calling multiple water clean-up people to get on their lust.  Water has gone out but garage door is destroyed and more heavy rain expected.  She may end up going home- house sitter is not on top of this.  No, she did not have flood insurance and this is going to be very costly - upholstery ruined, carpet etc. she holds everything inside and just snarls at meand any offers of help.  Not what I want for the next 2 wks.  I would be delighted to help her financially but was quite unceremoniously told to butt out.  Fine - I won't help.  This vacationing together just doesn't work.


----------



## LaChocolat

Wow EB. Major credit to you going with the flow and letting the show go on. Not everyone would have acted so calmly considering the circumstances.


----------



## Keren16

LaChocolat - you are fortunate to understand good eating choices.  I'm sure you lead an active life which is probably busy.  A good role model!!  Keep it up![emoji106]


----------



## JulesB68

LaChocolat said:


> Thanks Weej! I am so excited and will also look into bougainvillea (H colour!) and honeysuckle (though my untrained self kinda sorta senses that's a warm climate plant?)
> 
> That's funny (not really) about the wisteria.  It's is quite lovely though in photos.



Can I give you another couple of suggestions? Trachelospermum jasminoides has heavenly jasmine scented flowers and glossy dark green leaves, plus is evergreen if you don't want the pergola to look bare through the winter. I'm not quite sure where you are, but on the rhs.org.uk website it is given a hardiness rating of H4 which means it can survive down to about -10 deg C. Also trains much better than jasmine!

If you want a perennial, I bought a rhodochiton plant for my parents a few years ago, and it was a big hit growing on their pergola. Very pretty purple flowers. I think my father even managed to harvest some of the seeds to grow plants in following years! It is frost tender, so you would need to prune back and protect the plants over the winter.


----------



## JulesB68

Mindi B said:


> Don't doubt it for a minute.  But I'd have to buy one.
> 
> OB, ck, I tried a sort of dance-y aerobics class many, many years ago.  Most of the class had been doing it for a while.  I had no idea what was going on, couldn't pick up the moves, and was out of breath in about 30 seconds.  The heavily pregnant lady rocking it out beside me was not helping my self-esteem.  I danced out of the room, drove home and went to bed.  That was my last workout for about twenty years.
> 
> I don't do classes.



At least you'd have somewhere extra to hang clothes!


----------



## JulesB68

EB, you are truly amazing for getting through all that and not having a major meltdown! Probably deserve a nice little treat for yourself now!


----------



## Mindi B

EB, you are amazing.  As is your DH.  Next time I have any sort of emergency, can I call you guys?  
ck, everything okay this morning?  Just saw some news coverage--looks like your area had a few minor (?) tornadoes.  Scary.


----------



## nycmom

Oh my goodness EB what a story!!! I am also so impressed and very glad you were able to have a good time but here is my question...I am picturing you in the shower covered in soap and shampoo when the water was shut off, I am really hoping you were already rinsed and didn't have to stay in suds all night!


----------



## Mindi B

That was my image, too, nycmom.  I would not have been a happy camper.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I had rinsed off thank goodness. I'm at home with the Servpro peeps. Called my insurance company. We have a $6K deductible, so I'm not going to process a claim.

DH and I are philosophical about this. It's a first world problem. You throw money at it, it goes away. We dread the problems that money can't fix.


----------



## Mindi B

This is so true, EB, and very wise of you and DH.  Way to keep things in perspective!  Hugs.


----------



## India

Wise words, eb.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I'm taking the opportunity to make a grilled ham, Jarlsberg and tomato sandwich and some tomato soup, a nice splurge!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thanks ladies!


----------



## ouija board

EB, what a day!! Thank goodness everyone was able to get out relatively quickly to take care of the problem and mess, but geez, what timing! Your outlook on the whole episode makes you the dream customer for service providers..and most likely makes you the customer that they'll hustle to please in an emergency!

One thing that my condo requires us to have is a water detection system. Water leak in a condo, especially high up, is every condo board's nightmare. It shuts off the water when one of the probes (behind or under every sink, toilet, fridge, dishwasher, etc) detects water. Doesn't change why the leak occurred, but it sure cuts down on the damage.  Doesn't help with acts of God, but at that point, wet drywall and carpeting is the least of our worry!

Jules!! Love the flower pictures. If I ever have a yard to put an arbor in, I'll ditching my glacially growing wisteria and looking for those vines!


----------



## csshopper

eb- you and your husband deserve a quiet dinner tonight, with fantastic left overs (if there are any) and a nice bottle of California red (regional prejudice here) to share. I'll bet your annual event is a "must attend" on the invitees' calendar and there was much gratitude yesterday that you carried on in spite of a major catastrophe. 

india- hope your DD's home repairs can be quickly scheduled so her vacation can be salvaged. It sounds like a real mess.

ck- I checked out the Lysee leggings and have to have some. Headed to my local Nordstrom this week.


----------



## Kathrin 96

LaChocolat said:


> Ha that's right, csshopper. I'm in Toronto so I'd need a frost resistant thing that would survive in a south eastern/south central Canadian garden (similar to a northeastern US garden). Off to the garden center I go ...




You are Canadian, I am Bavarian, so we might face the same frosting problems. As you wrote, that you are not so fund of a bee-friendly plant, I'd suggest you to cancel Ivy as well. It is mostly unknwon but ivy is as HUGHE beeplant in autumn (but stays green in the winter).

I case you might ask yourself where I do know that from: I am a beekeeper and know the shopping ressources of my girls pretty well


----------



## LaChocolat

JulesB68 said:


> Can I give you another couple of suggestions? Trachelospermum jasminoides has heavenly jasmine scented flowers and glossy dark green leaves, plus is evergreen if you don't want the pergola to look bare through the winter. I'm not quite sure where you are, but on the rhs.org.uk website it is given a hardiness rating of H4 which means it can survive down to about -10 deg C. Also trains much better than jasmine!
> 
> If you want a perennial, I bought a rhodochiton plant for my parents a few years ago, and it was a big hit growing on their pergola. Very pretty purple flowers. I think my father even managed to harvest some of the seeds to grow plants in following years! It is frost tender, so you would need to prune back and protect the plants over the winter.



OMG, Jules.  That;s absolutely beautiful.  I don't mind yours or any other suggestions at all.  And I super adore the pictures being shared.  Truly worth a thousand words!  Thanks. 



Kathrin 96 said:


> You are Canadian, I am Bavarian, so we might face the same frosting problems. As you wrote, that you are not so fund of a bee-friendly plant, I'd suggest you to cancel Ivy as well. It is mostly unknwon but ivy is as HUGHE beeplant in autumn (but stays green in the winter).
> 
> I case you might ask yourself where I do know that from: I am a beekeeper and know the shopping ressources of my girls pretty well



Thanks Kathrin.  May I ask, is that all types of Ivy?  I have a little guy running around so I wouldn't want to do anything that attracts them.  I've also never been stung and I'm allergic to honey.  My mom and I suspect that I'm actually allergic to whatever it is the bees leave in your body when they sting you, and not honey per se.  But I don't really want to find out the hard way if I don't have to.  I should get tested when I take my toddler in actually ... 



csshopper said:


> eb- you and your husband deserve a quiet dinner tonight, with fantastic left overs (if there are any) and a nice bottle of California red (regional prejudice here) to share. I'll bet your annual event is a "must attend" on the invitees' calendar and there was much gratitude yesterday that you carried on in spite of a major catastrophe.
> 
> india- hope your DD's home repairs can be quickly scheduled so her vacation can be salvaged. It sounds like a real mess.
> 
> ck- I checked out the Lysee leggings and have to have some. Headed to my local Nordstrom this week.



csshopper, the Lysee leggings are also on amazon.com and .ca as well.  I am going to order some via amazon b/c we don't have Nordstrom here although I may be able to find it at Holt Renfrew.  



ouija board said:


> EB, what a day!! Thank goodness everyone was able to get out relatively quickly to take care of the problem and mess, but geez, what timing! Your outlook on the whole episode makes you the dream customer for service providers..and most likely makes you the customer that they'll hustle to please in an emergency!
> 
> One thing that my condo requires us to have is a water detection system. Water leak in a condo, especially high up, is every condo board's nightmare. It shuts off the water when one of the probes (behind or under every sink, toilet, fridge, dishwasher, etc) detects water. Doesn't change why the leak occurred, but it sure cuts down on the damage.  Doesn't help with acts of God, but at that point, wet drywall and carpeting is the least of our worry!
> 
> Jules!! Love the flower pictures. If I ever have a yard to put an arbor in, I'll ditching my glacially growing wisteria and looking for those vines!



I need to look into the water detection system.  Toronto had a major flood awhile ago and a lot of people's basements got ruined because of it. 



etoupebirkin said:


> I had rinsed off thank goodness. I'm at home with the Servpro peeps. Called my insurance company. We have a $6K deductible, so I'm not going to process a claim.
> 
> DH and I are philosophical about this. It's a first world problem. You throw money at it, it goes away. We dread the problems that money can't fix.



Nice frame of mind, EB.  I love it.


----------



## andee

Sorry but I can't type due to health issue ( boring).

If you buy wisteria it is probably a cutting and a rip- off. That is why it takes so long to bloom.

Be sure to buy old growth and the blooming kind from a reputable nursery on line if need be.
There many  kinds and colors.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hi Andee, Sending you hugs!!!!

I did get a huge compliment today. One of the people who works in my office came to the party with her mother who works at the private school where DD attended. In essence she said I embodied a XXXXXXX girl, "perform in an emergency and finish with style." That made my day.

Since today was rainy and in the 70s, I did wear my new Valentino embroidered jacket. I bought it on sale at Nordstrom a couple of months ago and have been dying to wear it. Five people came up to me today to complement me on it. It is one of my favorite things I own. It's breathtaking on. So this is a T R E A T to wear.


----------



## tesi

eb-   what amazing grace in the face of adversity&#8230;&#8230;.and that jacket is to die for!!  i adore butterflies, birds, flowers so that jacket is everything&#8230;&#8230;.   (cue rachael zoe)

hugs to all&#8230;...


----------



## India

Gorgeous!


----------



## Kathrin 96

etoupebirkin said:


> hi andee, sending you hugs!!!!
> 
> I did get a huge compliment today. One of the people who works in my office came to the party with her mother who works at the private school where dd attended. In essence she said i embodied a xxxxxxx girl, "perform in an emergency and finish with style." that made my day.
> 
> Since today was rainy and in the 70s, i did wear my new valentino embroidered jacket. I bought it on sale at nordstrom a couple of months ago and have been dying to wear it. Five people came up to me today to complement me on it. It is one of my favorite things i own. It's breathtaking on. So this is a t r e a t to wear.



 i love!!! It!


----------



## Kathrin 96

LaChocolat said:


> Thanks Kathrin.  May I ask, is that all types of Ivy?  I have a little guy running around so I wouldn't want to do anything that attracts them.  I've also never been stung and I'm allergic to honey.  My mom and I suspect that I'm actually allergic to whatever it is the bees leave in your body when they sting you, and not honey per se.  But I don't really want to find out the hard way if I don't have to.  I should get tested when I take my toddler in actually ...
> 
> 
> 
> .




Dear LaChocolat, yes, afaik that is for all types of Ivy. The point is, that Ivy blossoms very late, ie in "our" autumn. Our autumn is the winter for bees, so they are extremely happy to find pollen and nectar on the last run. Additionally to that, in that time of the year, bees might not be so relaxed and nice as in other seasons, especially if they were harvested in a very harsh way by a mean beekeeper, and that happens sometimes unfortunately. In these cases, bees appear to be more aggressive as they know "winter is coming" ...  so if I was you I wouldn't plant Ivy. 

Sorry to say that I wouldn't plant Wisteria as well, as it attracts bees as well. 

The laburnum [Laburnum anagyroides] <- I had to copy that, I am not mrs. knowitall) on the oppsite doesn't attract bees but is toxic!!! So, having a toddler, better stay away from that also. 

You might want to go for a a climbing fuchsia. Bees aren't so interested in fuchsias. I didn't find a frost restistent fuchsia on the net, so I am not sure, if there is one. 

An alternative would be bamboo, we have a hanging one in front of the childrens room as well (Beeing a beekeeper on herself, my daughter never got stung and I am quite happy about it). The bamboo is frost resistant, or better said, there are frost restistant bamboos.

Surely the plant bees really tend to avoid and beeing non toxic and winter resistant is hop.

If you could accept a few bees, I'd go for a rambling rose. Most roses are not very intersting for bees at all, they have a look at and fly away- nevertheless garden center are praising it as bee friendly- filled roses are not bee friendly, but bumblebee-friendly.  

Datura is winterhard, but toxic as well, most bees aren't so interested into Datura as well, but sometimes they.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, as a jacket/blazer fanatic, I bow down to your Valentino.  What did you wear with it?  Inquiring fashion minds want to know!  My jacket problem is that I tend to wear them all with jeans, which is fine, but hardly inspired.  I need ideas!


----------



## etoupebirkin

It's more versatile than you think! Though I believe it will look good with jeans. My office during the summer can be really cold.

Yesterday, I wore it with a black long sleeve tee, and a cocoa-y brown cotton sateen slacks by Giorgio Armani (again a Neiman's sale find). I also grabbed a Semelles CSGM in a perfect color way to match. To finish the outfit I wore black Chanel booties and my 30 cm black buffalo birkin with hand tooled hardware I got from Docride. I layered some Yossi Harari and Nina Runsdorf necklaces too.

It sounds dressier than the actual look. It was cool, hip and casual. But definitely chic. This jacket definitely ups any outfit. I can see wearing it with a simple red knit Celine sheath dress, black tights and boots/booties. I was playing with the jacket in my wardrobe.

I'm hoping it's chilly today!!!

I now have a standing desk at work, so comfy shoes are a must. But OH, my back is so much better. When I work at a computer, I much prefer to stand. When I need to read hard copies I sit. My desk stand is adjustable--I love it!


----------



## Mindi B

Sounds perfect!  Also, I need a pic of your Docride buffalo Birkin.  Ya can't just drop a brief mention like that and expect to get away with it. . . .


----------



## Mindi B

Just saw a toothpaste commercial in which the spokesperson said the product, "lets [her] live the life [she] wants to live."
It's toothpaste.
Surely it's not really that easy.
Why didn't someone tell me this _years_ ago?
Toothpaste.
Sheesh.


----------



## ck21

csshopper said:


> eb- you and your husband deserve a quiet dinner tonight, with fantastic left overs (if there are any) and a nice bottle of California red (regional prejudice here) to share. I'll bet your annual event is a "must attend" on the invitees' calendar and there was much gratitude yesterday that you carried on in spite of a major catastrophe.
> 
> india- hope your DD's home repairs can be quickly scheduled so her vacation can be salvaged. It sounds like a real mess.
> 
> ck- I checked out the Lysee leggings and have to have some. Headed to my local Nordstrom this week.




I think you'll love them css!!  They almost make me excited for colder weather!!


----------



## India

DSIL flew home yesterday to let various workmen in the house.  Housesitters mother insisted that her daughter not have to do this do pet sitter is now gone.  There was more rain and high wind last night - she has not yet heard from her DH if there was still more damage.mother acts as if this is all my dad's fault.  Grrr....

Of to pet groomer for the dogs -  got the last summer apt in late Mar!


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Just saw a toothpaste commercial in which the spokesperson said the product, "lets [her] live the life [she] wants to live."
> It's toothpaste.
> Surely it's not really that easy.
> Why didn't someone tell me this _years_ ago?
> Toothpaste.
> Sheesh.



OMG. It was the Crest toothpaste that kept me from becoming the first woman president all those years ago. I should have changed brands, but no one told me. Oh, the despair of it all. 

Mindi, to your "Sheesh" I add "Jeeeez folks, get real". It is only toothpaste!


----------



## Mindi B

csshopper said:


> OMG. It was the Crest toothpaste that kept me from becoming the first woman president all those years ago. I should have changed brands, but no one told me. Oh, the despair of it all.
> 
> Mindi, to your "Sheesh" I add "Jeeeez folks, get real". It is only toothpaste!



See, that's just what I'm on about!  For me, the deciding factor in my failed presidential bid was. . . Colgate!  I feel so betrayed.


----------



## ck21

Success!!!!  Registered for the Disney princess half marathon in February!!  Yahoo!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> Just saw a toothpaste commercial in which the spokesperson said the product, "lets [her] live the life [she] wants to live."
> It's toothpaste.
> Surely it's not really that easy.
> Why didn't someone tell me this _years_ ago?
> Toothpaste.
> Sheesh.



Gotta love hyperbole in advertising.


----------



## ouija board

Oh dear, what does it mean if I've been using Sensodyne?? Nobel Prize not won? Cure for cancer not found? Oh wait, it just means I have sensitive teeth. Now I'm curious which brand this is...

Ck, do you get to run in a princess costume?? Or at least a tiara and heels!


----------



## ck21

ouija board said:


> Oh dear, what does it mean if I've been using Sensodyne?? Nobel Prize not won? Cure for cancer not found? Oh wait, it just means I have sensitive teeth. Now I'm curious which brand this is...
> 
> Ck, do you get to run in a princess costume?? Or at least a tiara and heels!




OB-many do run in costume.  I'm sticking to a sparkly skirt and a shirt that says "forget the glass slipper, this princess wears running shoes"


----------



## JulesB68

Are they running shoes with red soles CK?


----------



## ck21

JulesB68 said:


> Are they running shoes with red soles CK?




Orange soles.


----------



## ouija board

That's awesome, Ck! I agree with Jules, the running shoes need the Louboutin red soles, plus a bit of bling.


----------



## Mindi B

Too awesome, ck!  I wondered about the tiara, too.  Your ensemble sounds more practical.  Is this in Orlando?


----------



## JulesB68

I love the idea of bling running shoes!! 







But perhaps these might be more appropriate!






(Both courtesy of Etsy)


----------



## chaneljewel

Ck, good for you!  I miss running so much even though it's been years since I had to quit!  I ran one marathon then...dr orders.   And, Jules, the bling nikes are for me!


----------



## ouija board

The wings are awesome! Where do people get these ideas!


----------



## ck21

I love the wings!!

Yes, Mndi, it's in Orlando.  I signed Hot Cars up for the kids fun run.


----------



## Mindi B

You guys will have a blast!


----------



## csshopper

Jules, great find! 

Ck-I vote for Wings on your feet, with silver sparkles as a custom addition. You'll outrun all the princess wanna-be's in those shoes. Plus you have the power of the Peep vibes at your back for further propulsion. Now all you need is the right toothpaste and you're good to go.


----------



## Mindi B

Cried myself to sleep last night over the toothpaste thing.
But, today is another day.
Hump day, Peeps.  So far, my July is sucking scissors.  Anyone having a better month?  Please?


----------



## India

Oy, what a day yesterday!  Took dogs to the groomer - a groomer I used MANY years ago.  Had to make the apt in March!  Took my own shampoo and the dog's drying coats (keeps the fur on their backs nice and flat and sleek).  Forgot to ask the price when I made the apt - idiot thing to do on the Vineyard.  When I picked them up, I had some serious sticker shock - $60 EACH for what was virtually drip/dry - just bathing, blowing out ears and feathers and letting them dry in a cage in their coats - no trimming or anything special.  I pay $54 for BOTH at home.  Then she brings them out and informs me that she can't imagine what happened but Shimmer can barely open one eye which is now badly inflammed.  She would not admit to the use of any sprays or any products other than what I bought (which I've used for years - not even a new bottle).

Called vet at home when I got back and he phoned a prescription to the local pharmacy.  Went there 30 minutes later (my 3rd time today through the Triangle, which is a traffic nightmare!) - no prescription.  I started trying to reach him when the pharmacist yells "It just came through".  Okay - sit down in a chair for the elderly and wait in line behind 10 people trying to be helped before the store closes at 6:30 (open the latest of any pharmacy on the Island).  Pharmacist then tells me she doesn't have that drug in stock and it would take 2-3 days to order it.  God bless my vet - he gives me his home number and cell!  Got him on his way home on his cell and he talked to the pharmacist and they found a substitute.  Was last person out of the store - lights turned out, pharmacist unlocking the door to let me out!

While waiting for the dogs yesterday afternoon (a rainy day), I decided to get a manicure.  Even with shellac on my nails, I've broken one nail clear down in the quick, and one broke off completely right at the quick.  So, I went to a salon I've gone to before and saw a different tech - a pretty girl from Serbia.  I explained that I wanted an acrylic reinforcement of the one nail, and a building out of the broken nail, and then a shellac french manicure.  I was VERY clear and showed her the fingers.  She appeared to speak English quite well.

She didn't do a very good job of getting off old shellac polish and started filing it off.  Hmmm....not sure about that.  I told her to take my nails down by half - they grow quickly and I cannot type with long nails.  Next thing I knew, she had shortened all the nails on my right hand (the one with the problems) all the way down like a nurses nail cut.  Huh?  I asked her why and she said to make them all even.  I said the acrylic was going to do that and she then informed me that they don't do acrylic at that salon.  Well, thanks for telling me after you've messed up my right hand!.  I told her to just stop and not to put on any polish.  She said her boss required her to finish it and I told her to stop.  Lots of sorrys and I left with my nails messed up.  An hour later, I looked at my nails, and realized that she had buffed with the emery so hard that the nail bed on 4 nails was now bruised and painful.  Terrific - really got my money's worth, didn't I.  Grrrr...  So, today, I need to find someone to do the acrylic work on that hand, and hope that the bruising doesn't cause real harm to my nailbed.  

Somedays I just can't win...and I DO use Crest!!!! Have used it since I first got a sample in grade school when it was first introduced!  Gee, wonder how my life would have been if I hadn't used it?  Guess I'd be dead or in prison or something...


----------



## Mindi B

Is Shimmer's eye better, India?  I hate to hear a dog is hurting. . . .So glad your vet was on the ball.
Nails are a trial.  I just don't worry about mine.  If they're clean, I'm good.  Can't be bothered.


----------



## ck21

Good morning!  Wishing everyone a great day!!

Took Hot Cars to a fun neighborhood event last night--games and bounce houses.  He loved it!!!


----------



## ck21

Mindi--with you I'm the nails.  I aim for clean, nothing more.  Polish or anything else doesn't last and gets in the way of sports,


----------



## India

mindi, ck, you're YOUNG!  When one becomes an old lady, personal grooming of the highest order is important.  One can easily get by with clean unpainted nails when one is young enough to not have permanently stained the skin underneath with gardening etc, and when ones hands are not veiny and full of age spots.  At that time, a manicure is in order.  I prefer a shellac french manicure and I'm not about to spend the money to change nail color to match my clothes, plus I don't want to attract that much attention to my hands.  I like shellac as it lasts 2-3 wks and has made my tissue-thin nails stronger so they don't constantly break.  Every old lady friend of mine is religious about our manicures.  One simply must have a bit of "polish" to ones look - can't get by with exercise clothes, jeans and a t-shirt etc.  

I've learned that in old age when one has far less energy/endurance, one must work harder at EVERYTHING!  We MUST exercise, we must make our personal grooming a major priority, we must never let any little physical thing become a big one.  It's hard work being an old lady!


----------



## India

mindi, forgot to mention that India's eyes are responding to the drops 3 times daily.  The one eye is back to normal, the other is far less inflammed.  Poor little thing - I feel terrible that I took her to an expensive idiot!  

Was talking to one of the gals who runs rehab about dog groomers.  She said she had once taken her Airdale to the same woman, and when the groomer brought her out, her jaw dropped.  The groomer said, "I know - isn't he just magnificent!".  My friend said she had groomed him like a standard poodle - all fluffy - and had put a huge bow around his neck.  All this for "only" $125!  

I adore the Vineyard but there are limits to island living...


----------



## chaneljewel

ck, be aware of bounce houses as a grown up. My sil was jumping in one at a 3 year old birthday party and tore his quad tendon.  He had surgery on it and dr said it was worse than the mri showed and was torn in three of the four places.  His scar is about 8-9 inches long.   He's young so should heal ok with therapy but he said he will never bounce in the house again...that sounds funny, right...bounce in the house...lol.
India, your poor fur baby!   I'm glad your vet got you some meds.   It sounds as if something happened at the groomer's??
I wear my nails short but get the gel done too as mine are weak.  It's helped to keep them presentable.  I found a wonderful lady who I've gone to for years and won't let anyone else touch them.  Her dh is good but I prefer her.  She's gotten them back to looking healthy thank goodness.   
Renovations still going on.   Most of the cabinetry is in...in fact the island is being worked on now.   Next week the Quartz countertops will be installed then backsplash then...it seems to never end.   I love my cabinets and am pleased with the look so far.  Today the drawer microwave should be installed and, hopefully, the beverage refrigerator.  Dh is still in shock that he spent almost $2000 for a beverage refrigerator.  I never dreamed they cost so much but the under the counter ones have to vent out the front so...they can charge more is my conclusion...lol.  Dh is even saying that he wants a kitchen back.  We've been eating lots of fire pit hot dogs which are delicious but not sure how healthy.   It's fun though to sit on the patio, drink beer or wine, and roast hotdogs.   There's little mess to clean up too.  
Hope everyone is healthy and having a good week!
Anyone ordered from Amazon today?  I got my gd a kindle for her bd which was $60 less than normal.  Other than that, I don't know what I need...haha.


----------



## Mindi B

I hear you, India.  Aging is not for the faint of heart.  But I will probably end up an ungroomed old lady.  I'll aim for eccentric, but I may fall short and just be. . . scruffy.  In fact, who am I kidding?  I'm there already.  So happy that your fur girl is getting better!  Poor little thing.
ck, can I use sports as my excuse for lack of nail maintenance?  It's a total lie, of course, but it sounds so much better than "can't be bothered"! 
chanel, that is so exciting--It does sound like there is light at the end of the tunnel!  Nothing wrong with doing a little at-home camping out while your kitchen is a work in progress. Tell us about the quartz countertops.  What do they look like, and what kind of maintenance do they require?  They sound cool!


----------



## LaChocolat

Mindi B said:


> Cried myself to sleep last night over the toothpaste thing.
> But, today is another day.
> Hump day, Peeps.  So far, my July is sucking scissors.  Anyone having a better month?  Please?



Yeah my July is sucking scissors too.  I'm totally overwhelmed with, um, everything.  But I try to cheer myself up by saying " Self, in four months you will be beginning another Toronto winter that will last four to six months. Short days, layers, and the only fun to be had will be watching your husband try to teach your two year old to skate in your backyard ice rink. So buck up and enjoy the long days, warm rays and sundresses while you can."

@ chaneljewel, Amazon made up some special savings day or something, like prime day? I'm so sure it doesn't apply to Canada. As per usual. But I'll check because maybe I'll get those Lysee leggings that CK told us about. 

Anyone reading "Go Set a Watchman"? 

I told myself by the time I was 35 I wanted to be one of those perfectly groomed women with perfect hair, nails, and wardrobe. I was almost there then I had my son and priorities changed. And I'm almost two years beyond my goal. Oh well. I was actually quite admiring my naked nails and am not too excited about the primping I'm going to have to do next month when friends and family are over for DS's bday BBQ. Especially because my perfectly groomed mom will (lovingly) disapprove if I'm not on point.

@India. But that's not fair. I'm exhausted being a young lady. Is just hard work being a lady, period!  Humph!

I'm eating strawberry shortcake right now. In case anyone wanted to know.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I do my own nails&#8230;&#8230;as in, when one breaks, I cut them all off to that length.  Maybe polish twice a year.  Yep, I'm a slovenly heathen.  Mindi, I aimed for eccentric, but ended up scruffy.  It suits me.    If I'm really trying on a summer day, I throw a navy and white striped French sailor  t-shirt over my jeans, put on clean espadrilles, carry my toile/barenia Birkin, and away I go.  Yes, scruffy suits me just fine.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

LaC, love the little chat you have with yourself!  I do that, too!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hi ladies!!!

India, I hope Shimmer is doing better. I am a she-bear regarding my critters, And I would be furious with the groomers.  I hear you on the nails. Sometimes they are so exasperating. I wish I could speak Vietnamese. Maybe in my next life. My nails are a work in progress. After 20 years of acrylics, gels and you name it, I decided to let my nails go "au natural" two years ago. They still are not right. I've tried the nail strengtheners--going to try the vitamin supplements. I used to have "model hands" as they are petite with long fingers and beautiful nail beds. When I was in art school, my hands were compared to Georgia O' Keefe's.Think George Stieglitz's portraits. That's the only part of my body that was model-able.  I've thought about going back to gels, but I'd love to get my nails right naturally. Hence, I'll try extra vitamins.

Mindi, I'll try to take pics of my Buffalo girl and post a couple.

Chanel, I hope you reno continues to do well. One thing I will confess I do with some regularity is that I'll take a Hebrew National Hot Dog, skewer it on a long fork and cook it over the open flame of my gas stove. it brings me back to my girlhood, cooking hot dogs on a twig over a campfire. There really is nothing better than that!

La Chocolat--your time with your young children is worth way more than being perfectly groomed. That said, the nail salon can be a perfect refuge from child-induced chaos. While your kids are young, enjoy them--enjoy yourself. No sense trying to be perfect.   Perfection is too hard to achieve or maintain.

CK, I bet that Princess Run will be so much fun. Especially with Mr. Hot Cars.

CG and OB, Big hugs to you both!

I will say that I finally got to 45 man push ups today. I am trying to reach 50. It is so freaking hard.

 I'm also in the process of completing an extremely complex fisherman knit sweater that I started 11 years ago when my Mother was dying. I needed a project so complex as to take me away from the pain of dealing with end of life issues. During that time I got 90% finished with the sweater and put it down. I just couldn't finish it. I was going through my knitting recently and decided to finish it. I'm in the process of sewing it together. I'll show you guys a picture once its done.

Oh, and the other thing I found out this week. There is one store I absolutely feel out of place--the National Rife Association gift store. i had the opportunity to go there this week. Was I out of place!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

EB, I eat the Hebrew National hot dogs.  They're the best!   Actually I eat the ones that are 45 calories so I don't feel so guilty.  They're delicious for low cal hot dogs.  
I tried to let my nails "go" but they looked so horrible until I found Annie.  She's really the best, and I appreciate how much she's helped them look decent.  
Mindi, I will take a picture of the quartz countertops once they're installed next Thursday.  I can't wait!


----------



## Mindi B

Okay, EB and chanel--I am now owed some future pictures!  Don't make me come over to your houses!
EB, I think 45 push-ups is amazing.  Your arms must be freakin' CUT!
I would like to be able to do that, but it would mean, um, working on it.  Not sure I'm down for that.


----------



## ck21

Hooray, EB!

Did I ever mention how I won $100 by doing 45 push ups on the sidewalk in Las Vegas?  Funny and true!


----------



## India

Finally got a good manicure yesterday but she said that the nails had been filed so hard that they are now VERY thin and as they grow out, this will be a problem.  Even with the shellac polish, they are "bendable".  I may have to have acrylic nails put on top until they grow out in about 6 months!  They are still painful from the bruising.  If I had a lawyer in the family, I'd sue!

Gorgeous weather today and Regatta starts.  This is DGS2's first Regatta and he's racing in a 420 - not an easy boat.  He's crew so that's a good thing.  Hope both boys do well - all the young LOVE Regatta and we have about 200+ visiting sailors here for it, all children of various ages.  Hope to get to the beach today and perhaps a friend with a Whaler will take us out to see the races.

Shimmer's eye looks better this AM.  Thank goodness!


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> Hooray, EB!
> 
> Did I ever mention how I won $100 by doing 45 push ups on the sidewalk in Las Vegas?  Funny and true!



Do tell!


----------



## Mindi B

I remember that story, ck!  So cool.


----------



## Mindi B

India, I hope you guys are having the weather there that we have here: bright, low humidity, and a stiff breeze--Perfect regatta weather!  Safe and speedy good luck vibes to your DGSs.
So glad Shimmer is feeling better.  Miss O has had an eventful two days, too--yesterday she tripped halfway up the stairs and slid to the bottom.  Fortunately I wasn't home (I would have freaked).  DH checked her out and loved on her and she is fine, thank heavens.  Then this morning our Carbon Monoxide detector gave us its low-battery beep, and for some reason--volume, location (near the floor), pitch?--that sound absolutely terrifies poor Olive.  Tail goes between legs at the first beep, she hunches up and shudders and tries to hide.  It's heartrending.  We were able to identify the beeping culprit quickly but I had to sit with her for an hour before she settled.  Poor old lady-dog.


----------



## ck21

csshopper said:


> Do tell!




They were filming a game show on the street where 2 professional gamblers made bets on passers-by.  They had bet on whether or not a guy in a Wisconsin t-shirt could do 45 push ups.  He couldn't and neither could his buddy.  I said "Minnesota can show Wisconsin how that's done".  45 push ups later, I collected my $100.  After that, I would hear "there's the push up girl" from random people on the strip.


----------



## Mindi B

Oooooh, SNAP, Minnesota!


----------



## solitudelove

ck21 said:


> They were filming a game show on the street where 2 professional gamblers made bets on passers-by.  They had bet on whether or not a guy in a Wisconsin t-shirt could do 45 push ups.  He couldn't and neither could his buddy.  I said "Minnesota can show Wisconsin how that's done".  45 push ups later, I collected my $100.  After that, I would hear "there's the push up girl" from random people on the strip.


Nice!!!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> They were filming a game show on the street where 2 professional gamblers made bets on passers-by.  They had bet on whether or not a guy in a Wisconsin t-shirt could do 45 push ups.  He couldn't and neither could his buddy.  I said "Minnesota can show Wisconsin how that's done".  45 push ups later, I collected my $100.  After that, I would hear "there's the push up girl" from random people on the strip.




Absolutely LOVE this!!! You just rock!!!


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> They were filming a game show on the street where 2 professional gamblers made bets on passers-by.  They had bet on whether or not a guy in a Wisconsin t-shirt could do 45 push ups.  He couldn't and neither could his buddy.  I said "Minnesota can show Wisconsin how that's done".  45 push ups later, I collected my $100.  After that, I would hear "there's the push up girl" from random people on the strip.




Love this story!


----------



## chaneljewel

Ck, what a great story!


----------



## India

ck, you are some gal!!!  GREAT story!

Sailing yesterday was "trial by water" for DGs and many other sailors.  The wind was just wicked and both boys are not experienced in a 420.  Nobody capsized or drowned so it could have been worse.  Today, there is to be nearly NO wind - feast or famine.


----------



## India

I've killed Chat...


----------



## ouija board

No India, hopefully it just means everyone is off having a fun weekend! No fun here...I'm cleaning the house this weekend, which includes the dog who was getting quite pungent. I'd wash the cat too, but I like having my eyes right where they are, NOT clawed out!


----------



## tesi

chat still lives!   hope all are well.  busy here-  gardens and cleaning and life.  going to be hot as hades here tomorrow.  hydrangeas will not be happy&#8230;..

xo


----------



## eagle1002us

I bopped in Chat for a moment to give my 2 cents to the aging discussion.  I have a nice pair of glasses that I take on and off as needed.  One weekend I discovered glasses were missing.  Searched everywhere.  Thought they might be in office, on my desk.  DH nicely volunteered to check the office and nope, he couldn't find them there.  I asked, you went thru the drawers?  Yup.  So I figured they were good and lost and went to optician.  Based on the Iris Apfel model of aging, I decided a quirky pair of glasses was just what I needed.  Got a pair of teal cat-eye lenses--much different from my original nice but much more conservative pair.  We were going to Florida for a few days and I could just imagine myself fitting in with all the other ladies wearing their cat-eyes.


Get to office the next week.   I keep a little purse in the desk that I use to go to lunch.  In the purse were my glasses.   Called DH:  how come you didn't look in purse?  He replied that it never occurred to him that they would be in a purse (And how many years have we been married???).  


Anyhow, new glasses came in that day so it was too late to cancel order.  I can ordinarily see pretty clearly w/o glasses but once the lenses were in I could see that I really needed an angular face to match the dramatic cat-eye frame.  And, the teal frames look great with a teal outfit but I can't say that they stand out otherwise.


So much for the Iris Apfel accessory model of aging.  Next time I change frames I'll bring a camera so I am really really sure what they look like on.  


BTW, dentist had a nice pair of aubergine frames on -- that's a new color.   Geez, I wonder what that color would look like on me??


----------



## tesi

glasses are after all the new fashion accessory!  i aways want to venture out and try something new frame-wise but the old standards just work for me.  i just go for interesting colors&#8230;
and i have readers everywhere-car, purse, upstairs, downstairs.  i find that anthropologie has "hip" ones.


----------



## chaneljewel

I've been so busy painting the past few days so little time for anything else.  I'm exhausted.  My fault though as decided other rooms needed painting with kitchen renovation.   Ugh...looks great but every part of me hurts from going up and down the ladder.  Dh helped today.   When this kitchen is done, I'm not doing anything but cooking and having fun!


----------



## csshopper

tesi said:


> glasses are after all the new fashion accessory!  i aways want to venture out and try something new frame-wise but the old standards just work for me.  i just go for interesting colors
> and i have readers everywhere-car, purse, upstairs, downstairs.  i find that anthropologie has "hip" ones.



tesi- check out "Peepers" on line. I first discovered them in an independent bookstore near our previous home. My favorites are round red frames and oversize tortoise. I have prescription reading glasses, but with my doctor's blessing also keep pairs of cheaper glasses stashed next to my desk, my reading chair, in DH's den, and next to the bed. Because there is a big discrepancy between my eyes in terms of correction needed I buy two pairs of identical frames, one in each magnification. My Optometrist pops out the lenses, one from each pair, and makes me a custom set of "cheaters".


----------



## mistikat

I have a pair from Eye Bobs and love them ... lots of funky frames and colours!

https://www.eyebobs.com/eyewear/?gender=Women's


----------



## eagle1002us

tesi said:


> glasses are after all the new fashion accessory!  i aways want to venture out and try something new frame-wise but the old standards just work for me.  i just go for interesting colors
> and i have readers everywhere-car, purse, upstairs, downstairs.  i find that anthropologie has "hip" ones.


 
I must try anthropologie.  Thanks for the tip, *tesi*!


----------



## eagle1002us

mistikat said:


> I have a pair from Eye Bobs and love them ... lots of funky frames and colours!
> 
> https://www.eyebobs.com/eyewear/?gender=Women's


 
I did a search of Eye Bobs and they sell at a nearby Bloomies.  I have noticed in the past that Bloomies has cute cheaters.   Must check it out further.  At home I am always switching from prescription glasses (the teal cat-eye) to my cheaters like every 5 minutes when I have a sewing project which I frequently do (helps me rationalize H expenditures -- why, I make some of my clothes, of course that compensates for a HS!) and I'm starting to need them at work, too.  Thanks, Misti!


----------



## Millicat

Morning friends  
Yes, we're all still here, India, just tied up with other mundane bits and bobs 

Today i'm going to this place, it's a National Trust site I've not been to before but the friend i'm going with has, a few years ago, so it'll be a nice day out.
http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/tyntesfield/

Enjoy your Sunday, ladies


----------



## ck21

Good morning!

Glasses.....I'm on the verge of actually needing them to drive.  Blah.  I already own prescription glasses, but I've never taken the time to get used to them.

Trying to get in a morning run today.  We were without power all day yesterday, which was a total drag.  Had to get ice and stash refrigerator stuff in a cooler.


----------



## India

Eyebobs are GREAT!  I use them for reading and love them - cool frames and great cases.  

I love BIG round frames as well - have a pair for driving and a pair for the computer and a pair for watching TV!  Much easier than wearing trifoculs or trying to get used to contacts at my age.  Hard to find the big round frames - optician shop ends up in the back room looking for old discontinued ones, but I do get them at a great price!

SO proud of DGS2 yesterday (proud of DGS1 as well).  After the Regatta races, they had to sail the 420's around to Vineyard Haven for a regatta tomorrow.  This took about 1 1/2 hrs - look at a map and you'll see this is a bit of a jaunt even in a power boat, let alone a sail boat.  DGS2 was crew and they flew a spinnaker the entire way - going REALLY fast and spinnaker not easy to hang onto.  Two VERY tired boys when they got home.  With boys nearly 13 and 15, tired is GOOD!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Well my excitement has been that 2-3 weeks ago my iPad *went missing* in the grocery store. Went back several times to see if it was turned in. I tried to use the geo-locator to no avail. I finally put in a claim because it was insured.

This week:
1. Someone disabled the erase iPad function that I instigated.

2. Someone tried to change my Apple ID/password. I immediately put in a new one.

3. I received an email from someone asking if I was missing a device. I did not respond because I could see no reason to engage them--and it might have been an unrelated email in which someone was trying to scam me.

4. I went to my iCloud and found pictures from July 9 (well after it went *missing*, but before the email asking whether I's lost said device) that were uploaded to my iCloud--of an extended family, who went to Colonial Williamsburg and had a merry old time. There was even a great clear selfie of a Mom and Dad smiling into the camera. The one that made me chuckle was of family members posing in the stocks.

The scary thing to me is that my iPad had pictures of DS' mail with my family's address on it from my phone in which I had texted to my son because they seemed important. And there were pictures of me, DH, DD, too. I went into the account since I realized this and deleted all images except theirs and deleted all texts.

DH's view is that the iPad is the insurance company's device and let them deal with it.


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> Well my excitement has been that 2-3 weeks ago my iPad *went missing* in the grocery store. Went back several times to see if it was turned in. I tried to use the geo-locator to no avail. I finally put in a claim because it was insured.
> 
> This week:
> 1. Someone disabled the erase iPad function that I instigated.
> 
> 2. Someone tried to change my Apple ID/password. I immediately put in a new one.
> 
> 3. I received an email from someone asking if I was missing a device. I did not respond because I could see no reason to engage them--and it might have been an unrelated email in which someone was trying to scam me.
> 
> 4. I went to my iCloud and found pictures from July 9 (well after it went *missing*, but before the email asking whether I's lost said device) that were uploaded to my iCloud--of an extended family, who went to Colonial Williamsburg and had a merry old time. There was even a great clear selfie of a Mom and Dad smiling into the camera. The one that made me chuckle was of family members posing in the stocks.
> 
> The scary thing to me is that my iPad had pictures of DS' mail with my family's address on it from my phone in which I had texted to my son because they seemed important. And there were pictures of me, DH, DD, too. I went into the account since I realized this and deleted all images except theirs and deleted all texts.
> 
> DH's view is that the iPad is the insurance company's device and let them deal with it.



eb- - my stomach went into knots with your first statement about the ability of someone to block the erase feature and it continued reading through the remainder of your post. It has caused me to re think some of the content on my iPad because I have increasingly carried it with me on errands etc as opposed to it being pretty much left at home. Thanks for posting this cautionary story.


----------



## etoupebirkin

csshopper said:


> eb- - my stomach went into knots with your first statement about the ability of someone to block the erase feature and it continued reading through the remainder of your post. It has caused me to re think some of the content on my iPad because I have increasingly carried it with me on errands etc as opposed to it being pretty much left at home. Thanks for posting this cautionary story.



I think it's a good idea. I'm doing the same thing with my phone, too.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Luckily, I did not sync my iPad with my computer for the past few months.


----------



## Mindi B

I admit, if it were my iPad, the pictures of the happy family would go to my local police.  I am into vengeance.


----------



## India

I rather think I would do the same!

With an iPhone or an iPad:

it must be password protected to open.  

"Find my Phone/iPad" must be turned on

Then if lost, one can locate where the phone is if it is turned on.  

One can then use the "Erase" feature as well.

Without the password, a new "owner" cannot set-up a new AppleID on the phone.

Chances are the "Happy Family" are not the thieves, but bought it on ebay or from someone.  People are constantly buying iPhones and iPads on ebay and discovering that they cannot erase all stuff or put in their own Apple ID as the product they bought had most likely been stolen and the thief did not have the AppleID to erase the product and allow it to start fresh.

When one sells an iPhone or iPad, the first thing to do is do a back-up to ones computer.  Then, do a "Restore to Original Condition".  That makes the product or tablet now like new - none of your stuff will be on it and a new buyer can then set it up as his own.  When you trade a device in at the Apple Store or another place, they require you do this, otherwise, the device is useless to a new buyer.


----------



## LaChocolat

Just popping in to say hello.  I have a busy week ahead and can't commit to chat the way it deserves, lol.  I hope all is well with everyone.  I will catch up and join in the fun again soon.


----------



## ck21

Happy Monday.  Tomorrow.. Happy birthday to me!  I'm never shy about claiming my day!!


----------



## India

Yea, ck!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## ouija board

Woohoo! Happy Birthday, Ck!!

LaChocolat, hope you have a good week! I saw your photo in the Belt thread, and first of all, you look fantastic as always. Second of all, dang, you are tiny!! Size 65 belt, sigh, my thigh can dream of wearing it.

This week, one of the camps that DD is doing at her school is golf. A friend of mine gave her a set of pink golf clubs for Christmas, so I figured she'd better learn, lol. Poor dear, the golf clubs are as tall and almost as wide as she is, and she has to carry them around from golf camp in the morning, to the cafeteria for lunch, then to her afternoon camp.  I'm amazed that neither she nor the clubs got lost along the way, not that you could miss those things from a mile away..they're blindingly hot pink.


----------



## csshopper

Here's a toast to you on your special day, ck. Hope the year ahead is filled with good things.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Mindi B

artyhat: Happy Birthday, ck!


----------



## India

ob, don't you just wish you could have a hidden camera watching Little OB with those golf clubs?  She must be adorable!

First day of Vineyard Haven Regatta was "eventful".  DGS1s skipper somehow got hit by the boom and had a concussion and was out for the rest of the regatta - not a serious one but she's a very sensitive girl and this was very upsetting to her. So, DGS1 ended up getting to race with his best friend and they did very well - in the top 20 out of 80 420's in all 5 races.  More racing today and then they have to sail the boats back to Edgartown - it will be a longer sail due to wind/current.  We'll see them when we see them!

Wonderful dinner last night at my favorite Vineyard restaurant, Detente, in Edgartown.  If any of you ever come, do try it and be sure to have the Buttermilk, Blueberry bread pudding with lemon curd and a tiny bit of caramel, for dessert.  TDF!!!  

Can't believe we leave Sat.  The time has flown by and NO ONE is ready to go.


----------



## JulesB68

Happy birthday CK! Best wishes for a lovely day where you get spoilt rotten!

Congratulations to your grandson India; sounds like great fun! Hope the girl involved has recovered though? 
I think I will have some very nice dreams tonight involving that dessert! Sounds truly scrumptious! I'm sure it's very low-calorie, no?


----------



## tesi

Happy birthday ck!!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Belated Happy Birthday CK!!!


----------



## LaChocolat

Happy birthday dear ck!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Happy Birthday CK!


----------



## csshopper

India-even from afar it does seem your time has evaporated. The latest House Beautiful has a Nantucket boat house featured. It's enchanting. Race Week pennants can be seen flapping in one pic and the text does point out the owner is an avid sailor. What wonderful life long memories your DGS 1&2 will have of these summers. Hope everyone is in port safely.


----------



## tesi

csshopper said:


> India-even from afar it does seem your time has evaporated. The latest House Beautiful has a Nantucket boat house featured. It's enchanting. Race Week pennants can be seen flapping in one pic and the text does point out the owner is an avid sailor. What wonderful life long memories your DGS 1&2 will have of these summers. Hope everyone is in port safely.



saw that same boathouse in the mag-  how fabulous and cozy it was!  
and truly vacations always fly by, don't they?  

hugs to all.  battling the heat in the gardens.


----------



## ck21

Great birthday, especially when Hot Cars said "I love you, birthday girl".  Made my day!!

Thank you for the birthday wishes!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Hope your special day was just that, ck!


----------



## India

Now that made it a PERFECT day!  What a sweetheart!


----------



## Mindi B

ck21 said:


> Great birthday, especially when Hot Cars said "I love you, birthday girl".  Made my day!!
> 
> Thank you for the birthday wishes!!



This is possibly the sweetest thing ever.

But can July be over now?  I mean, we've done the important things (ck's birthday, India's vacay), and my July is seriously sucking scissors, so can it be oooooover?  Thanks.


----------



## ouija board

I'm ready for July to be over, but I'm not overly excited about August. I have to bite the bullet and hire a regular babysitter starting end of August. I've known since April that I need to find someone, but only now starting the search. Can anyone say procrastinate?? I am glad that today is over..and it's only 10am! DD had an early morning appt with an endocrinologist for testing. Her pediatrician thought she had diabetes type 1, and once the endocrinologist ruled that out (thank God), she wanted to check out the adrenal glands. Fingers crossed this is the last thing we have to do, because DD is learning very quickly to hate blood draws. I think I'm just as stressed about it as she is! But it's over, and she's milking it for all its worth. McDonald's for breakfast, skipping math camp for the afternoon, going to the toy store for a treat...yep, she's making the most of it!

Hope everyone else is having a good day!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, OB, what an ordeal for you both!  So glad to hear it is not diabetes, and sending best wishes that nothing else of significance will reveal itself either.  The waiting and wondering is the. Absolute. Worst.  That's what I'm doing right now, too, and I don't deal with it well at all.  Maybe I can get DH to take me to the toy store.  I'm definitely skipping math camp.  to you both.


----------



## tesi

ob and mindi-  hugs and wishes for only good news from now forward.  you are both in my thoughts everyday.  xo  

and when august gets here can it bring weather in the mid to high 70's with no humidity?  my hair is a disaster&#8230;..
love to all


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, the waiting is the pits, isn't it? What's worse is getting back results that are not perfectly normal, and then deciding whether to chase that down some never ending path of testing which may never yield any answers. Fortunately, DD feels and acts fine, so I'm pretty sure *fingers and toes crossed* this test today will be the end of it. Hope yours goes the same way! Tell DH that a trip to the "toy" store with the orange bags is definitely in order, and a milkshake thrown in the mix wouldn't hurt, either!

Speaking of math camp, I may have overreached a bit on that one. Definitely not DD's favorite camp of the summer! But, I tell her, it's indoors in the AC, which makes her a LOT better off than the poor kids doing soccer or golf camp in the 100 deg heat!

Tesi, I'll join you in wishing for no humidity. I'll even take the 80's with no humidity at this point!


----------



## csshopper

ob-sounds like good news and no more needles, a huge relief for you and your DD. 

Mindi- hope you hear good news and soon. Vibes for you. Thinking of you and agreeing with OB, orange boxes, a milk shake and I'd throw in a box of macarons, or better yet, scones and clotted cream (fellow Anglophile here). 

tesi- are you doing any activities as a follow up to your gem class?


----------



## India

ob, how you get good results on the blood tests.  Waiting is the worst - especially if ones child is involved

LAST day on the Vineyard!  Leave on an early boat tomorrow AM.  Boo hoo!  Great day yesterday - perfect beach weather - just bliss.  Last night was the sailing and tennis awards banquet at the yacht club.  It's always my favorite night of the summer.  To see a couple of hundred children from 8-19, boys in navy blazers and ties, girls in darling summer sun dresses, all sunwashed and so healthy looking and happy, just does my soul good.  They're such a great group of children that it always restores my faith for the future.  I love hearing the same names I've been hearing as great sailors now for 37 years - it definitely runs in the families.  DGS1 got Best Crew in the 420's.  I was hoping that DGS2 would get Most Improved as he certainly was, going from nearly drowning in a swamped Opti to crewing in races on a 420 and doing quite well - his skipper got Best Skipper.  

Last day at rehab this AM, then a bit of shopping with DD, then the beach and this evening DGS2's best friend's family is having a 13th Birthday clam bake at a private beach.  What a great way to end our vacation, surrounded with people who have all been friends for multiple generations.

The boys can't bear to leave, having had a great time playing tennis and sailing, but especially just having fun with a great group of friends, and cementing those friendships for life more each summer.  There will be tears tomorrow morning - for ALL of us.


----------



## nycmom

ob & mindi...thinking of you and sending vibes vibes vibes to keep you company while you wait


----------



## ck21

India--your trip to the vineyard sounds idyllic!!  Wishing you safe travels as you head home.

Vibes to Mindi and OB for uneventful results.

Things are uneventful here except that my drivers side window is stuck halfway.  Small in the grand scheme, just figuring out how to get it fixed before it rains!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, dolls, for the good thoughts.  Result received and  overall, not "nothing" but nothing serious.  So, explanation obtained and no further action needed at this time.  I am satisfied.  Vibing for similar results for lil' OB and anyone facing a stressful wait of any kind.  Have to say that the various nurses/techs I've dealt with were simply lovely, caring and kind.  It makes such a difference.


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, dolls, for the good thoughts.  Result received and  overall, not "nothing" but nothing serious.  So, explanation obtained and no further action needed at this time.  I am satisfied.  Vibing for similar results for lil' OB and anyone facing a stressful wait of any kind.  Have to say that the various nurses/techs I've dealt with were simply lovely, caring and kind.  It makes such a difference.




Great news!!


----------



## Mindi B

ck!   When is your next rainstorm expected?  Gotta get that window fixed--or cover it with a plastic bag!  I see plenty of cars with DIY duct tape and carrier bag windows flying along I-95, so they must work!


----------



## csshopper

Mindi- , thank you for posting the follow up. Still think you deserve a trip to the "toy store" just on general principle. Or at least, a celebration of good news. Thankfully your wait for results did not extend through the week-end.

Ck-loved reading "things are uneventful here". I'm all for "uneventful" these days. 

India- safe travels home for you and your family. Hope your neighbor has resolved the dog issue through relocation and you will have peace and tranquility when you arrive home. 

nycmom- nice to "see you".

ob-arranging child care was the most miserable part of being a working mom. Totally understand putting it off. Vibes for success~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!


----------



## chaneljewel

Yea Mindi!


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> ck!   When is your next rainstorm expected?  Gotta get that window fixed--or cover it with a plastic bag!  I see plenty of cars with DIY duct tape and carrier bag windows flying along I-95, so they must work!




DH is going to try to fix it tomorrow.

It's been making strange noises for a while and he told me a month ago to use it as little as possible.  To him that meant never.  To me it meant don't run it up and down for sport.  He just shook his head at me.....


----------



## ouija board

Ck, well if he wanted you to "never" use it, he should've said "never"! Guys. And they think we are hard to figure out. 

Well, Chat vibes work, that's a known fact. First Mindi gets good news, and now DD's lab work so far is all normal. Whew! There's still one result pending, but the big bad one came back normal. As far as I'm concerned, that's it for now, whether the doctor agrees with me or not!


----------



## Mindi B

OB, that is the BEST news!  So, so happy to hear it!
ck, LOL at you and your DH.  Use your words, boys, use your words.
Got an e-mail from one of my SILs that she is dealing with some scary health stuff (and, of course, now has to wait two excruciating weeks to follow up with a specialist), and it felt like a double blow--I had been mooning around over my issue and just when that seems concluded. . . .
July continues to suck.
So, please send spare vibes my SIL's way.  She puts all her worries inside and refuses to vent to friends or family, so it's extra-hard for her.


----------



## India

Hooray for Mindi and LIttle OB!  Good vibes for Mindi's SIL - fingers crossed for her.

All packed - now have to pack the car, clean out the refrigerator, fix my road food lunches, load the cooler and load the car!  Ferry is at 9:30AM.

Last night was magical.  Clambake/13th birthday party with close friends and the cutest bunch of 12/13 yr olds.  We all have SO much history and in common - just such a comfort for that with old friends.  A jillion children ended up at our house afterwards - bikes all over the place.  It reminded me of when my daughter was that age - always a covey of bikes all overe the yard.  DGS1 had his final "poker party", and DGS2 and friends pestered the daylights out of them.  Two VERY sad boys to say goodbye to such good friends for another year....  We all hate leaving... 

I'll check in tonight from Hagertown MD!


----------



## nycmom

thank you so much for sharing the good news mindi and ob, such a relief! mindi continued vibes for your sil of course...

hi csshopper!  

hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## ouija board

Safe travels, India!

Nycmom, nice to see you here! How have you been?

Mindi, two weeks is long time when you're given potentially life changing news. Fingers crossed that it turns out to be nothing, like it did with DD and our diabetes scare.


----------



## Mindi B

It surely is, OB.  Originally she was told it would be over a  month, but thank goodness she knew someone who knew someone.  I understand that there are lots of patients and limited resources, but these sorts of waits seem cruel.


----------



## ck21

My hunky, handy DH fixed my window!  

And, I went to a purse sample sale this morning--good times (and good deals!).  Is it crazy that I bought a back up for a bag I love?  Bought the original for $200, and couldn't pass up the same bag for $50.


----------



## Mindi B

On the contrary, many fashionistas swear by the advice that if you love something, you should buy it in every color--or in this case, buy another one at an awesome sale price!  I've done it--Not that I'm the poster child for good ideas, but this one, I think, is solid.


----------



## Keren16

India said:


> Hooray for Mindi and LIttle OB!  Good vibes for Mindi's SIL - fingers crossed for her.
> 
> All packed - now have to pack the car, clean out the refrigerator, fix my road food lunches, load the cooler and load the car!  Ferry is at 9:30AM.
> 
> Last night was magical.  Clambake/13th birthday party with close friends and the cutest bunch of 12/13 yr olds.  We all have SO much history and in common - just such a comfort for that with old friends.  A jillion children ended up at our house afterwards - bikes all over the place.  It reminded me of when my daughter was that age - always a covey of bikes all overe the yard.  DGS1 had his final "poker party", and DGS2 and friends pestered the daylights out of them.  Two VERY sad boys to say goodbye to such good friends for another year....  We all hate leaving...
> 
> I'll check in tonight from Hagertown MD!




Such a beautiful post ... And so sentimental


----------



## tesi

mindi and ob-  happy for your good news.  and vibes for your SIL sweet mindi.  

india-  glad your time away was so wonderful&#8230;.what memories the family will have to treasure.

love to all!


----------



## India

Got to Hagertown about 8PM last night.  SO tired I skipped my favorite crab shack that has amazing crab cakes, and had a chicken salad sandwich on a Portuguese sweet rool (made that morning at home), instead.  Couldn't get wifi to work - this is one of the worst Red Roof Inns ever but I still stay here as it is convenient and I much prefer a room that opens stright out to my car - SO much easier with the dogs and luggage for me.  But, it's a dump and most RRInns are not.  I think this one is a franchise.

Onward and upward toward home today!


----------



## ck21

Safe travels, India!!


----------



## Rina337

Hello ladies and gents, I'm new to the H-forum!

Could I pick someone's brain in regards to the prints for the carres! I'm curious as to how precise the layering of the colours. Is it possible for marginal misalignment in a tiny part?

Thank you!


----------



## marietouchet

Rina337 said:


> Hello ladies and gents, I'm new to the H-forum!
> 
> Could I pick someone's brain in regards to the prints for the carres! I'm curious as to how precise the layering of the colours. Is it possible for marginal misalignment in a tiny part?
> 
> Thank you!




Marginal misalignment is not uncommon , gross misalignment is rarer but exists


----------



## etoupebirkin

ouija board said:


> Ck, well if he wanted you to "never" use it, he should've said "never"! Guys. And they think we are hard to figure out.
> 
> Well, Chat vibes work, that's a known fact. First Mindi gets good news, and now DD's lab work so far is all normal. Whew! There's still one result pending, but the big bad one came back normal. As far as I'm concerned, that's it for now, whether the doctor agrees with me or not!



Glad to hear DD is doing OK. Still sending vibes, though.

My DD came home last night from her wilderness EMT training. It was a very worthwhile adventure. Some of the stuff she did sounds crazy. E.g., going into an earthquake scenario to retrieve a person in pitch black and smoke. A funny story is a group of the EMT trainees went to a restaurant (for fun) and when they got there, they witnessed an elderly woman take a fall and have a head injury. Imagine 10+ EMT trainees helping all at once. They stayed with the woman until the ambulance came.

I spent Saturday with two TPFers and had so much fun. It was a wonderful weekend. Was a bit of a bad grrl too. But **Rouge H jumping boots fit me*!!! So of course I had to get them--that and a Bamboo CDC belt.I was enabled and did my fair share of enabling too. The purple croc $7.5K CDC belt did NOT come home with me. So OB, we're twins on the boots.

Bad EB--Good EB*


----------



## Vintage Leather

Just had an epic water battle with the Knight, afterwards he pretended to be his namesake.

Imagine Batman doing a Godfather impression, trying to find the BatCave, summon the BatMobile (it doesn't come like a taxi, but he still was trying) and trying to find his pet bat Bat Gerry.  I provided the theme music.  Because I'm an enabler that way.

Somehow, he wasn't amused when I tried to reassure him that the bat Bat Gerry has a very successful baseball career.





I find some comfort in knowing that if the architecture thing or serious drama acting thing doesn't work out for him, there is always comedy.


----------



## India

Got home a little before 6PM.  Did something VERY stupid on the way home.  Remember I ate that sandwich last night?  That was to be my lunch today (all well packed in ice and ice packs and refrigerated at motel overnight).  Well, I had nothing for lunch today so I stopped at a Wendy's and got a hamburger, fries and a Frosty.  I have not eaten fast food in at least 2-3 years - just always take my own on highway trips.

Apparently, it did not agree with me.  By the time I got home, I let the dogs out of their crate in the car, and walked into the garage to unlock door into basement.  I needed to get to the basement toilet as quickly as possible!  Door would NOT open!  It would unlock, but the door knob is broken yet again (a new one won't fit and I refuse to buy a new door!).  I had to race around the front of the house, find the proper key, find the alarm fob and turn it off.  Won't touch fast food ever again.

DD came over a few minutes later and we pulled the car in the driveway near the front door and she unloaded everything, with green me just saying, "upstairs", "basement", kitchen", "breakfast room".  I always get everything unpacked when I get home but I don't know if that is going to happen tonight or not!  

Came downstairs to turn on my desktop computer.  I clearly remember hiding the external HD so if someone stole my computer, I'd have a back-up.  I took the keyboard with me to use with my iPad while on the Vineyard.  It died there and had to be replaced.  So, I get out the HD and get it plugged back in, and then turn on the computer.  It won't recognize my new keyboard.  I haven't had to get Bluetooth to recognize a new product for years and couldn't remember what to do.  Then I realized that my wireless mouse was missing.  Had I hidden it, too?  I have searched EVERYWHERE for that danged thing but can't find it!  Had to dig out an ancient wired USB mouse which I have forgotten how to even use!  SO stupid.  This is like how I put my DH's silver baby cup "somewhere safe" 3 years ago and I have yet to find it.  Grrrr....

Downstairs of house was boiling when I came in.  Thermostat set to 72 as house sitter was instructed, but no AC working.  Okay - I DO think the worst at such times - new compressor?  Yikes!  Then I remembered that sometimes when the generator has come on and then when power returns, the circuit breaker for the AC pops.  Thank heavens that was it!!!!  Getting cooler.  At least upstairs in my bedroom it is cool.  I think I will be there soon...

Eleven months to wait to again return to the Vineyard.  I'm in mourning...


----------



## India

ldm, I just found out that the Water Polo Junior Olympics is right in your area!  DGS3 flew out VERY early Fri AM followed by my DS later that afternoon.  He plays for Chelsea Piers Stamford CT and is 11 yrs old.  I know they lost their first game but played very well, according to DS.  Unfortunately, I just got an email from DS - he has to fly from LAX tonight to London for some problem, then from London to San Francisco Wed AM, and back to NYC Fri night.  Sounds awful - utterly exhausting.  He was so disappointed to have to leave, but DGS3 was fine - only a few parents went to CA for this.  

I'm sure you've been to this MANY times with Kirby!  Oh, how I would have loved to be there!


----------



## Rina337

marietouchet said:


> Marginal misalignment is not uncommon , gross misalignment is rarer but exists




Thank you, I am just waiting for the right combination carre to cross my little mitts and wanted to know a little more on what I can expect...


----------



## etoupebirkin

Vintage Leather said:


> Just had an epic water battle with the Knight, afterwards he pretended to be his namesake.
> 
> Imagine Batman doing a Godfather impression, trying to find the BatCave, summon the BatMobile (it doesn't come like a taxi, but he still was trying) and trying to find his pet bat Bat Gerry.  I provided the theme music.  Because I'm an enabler that way.
> 
> Somehow, he wasn't amused when I tried to reassure him that the bat Bat Gerry has a very successful baseball
> 
> I find some comfort in knowing that if the architecture thing or serious drama acting thing doesn't work out for him, there is always comedy.



This sounds like so much fun!!! VL, never doubt for an instant that you are not a great Mom. You are fantastic. And the knight will truly appreciate you for it.


----------



## Mindi B

Vintage Leather said:


> Just had an epic water battle with the Knight, afterwards he pretended to be his namesake.
> 
> Imagine Batman doing a Godfather impression, trying to find the BatCave, summon the BatMobile (it doesn't come like a taxi, but he still was trying) and trying to find his pet bat Bat Gerry.  I provided the theme music.  Because I'm an enabler that way.
> 
> Somehow, he wasn't amused when I tried to reassure him that the bat Bat Gerry has a very successful baseball career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find some comfort in knowing that if the architecture thing or serious drama acting thing doesn't work out for him, there is always comedy.



:lolots: I so want to party with you guys.
Gerry?  I love it.


----------



## ck21

Happy Monday!!


----------



## Mindi B

Hey, ck!  I hope it will be, for everyone!  How you doin' at the new place--things feeling a little bit more positive, I hope?
India, I am sorry you were sick, but I have to say your body timed it pretty darn well, considering.  Hope you are all better today.  I, too, find that too much grease or dairy or what-have-you is uncomfortable for me now, and I try to see that as a good thing.  Keeps me on the straight and narrow, dietarily-speaking.
Olive and Henry have inexplicably decided to start quarreling over food.  We feed Olive first, but then she "stalks" Henry while he eats, and he gets all territorial, and yesterday the ill-feelings persisted postprandially and led to a couple of loud screaming matches between the two (no physical conflict, fortunately).  This is not going to be allowed to escalate further.  May start feeding HenHen in his crate so he'll feel safe and Miss O will realize his stuff is off-limits.  Also, I'm open to suggestions from other doggy folks here.  I have accepted that these two will never love each other, but open warfare is not okay.  Stoopid dawgz.


----------



## India

You're on the right track, Mindi - nip that in the bud quickly!  I'm a great believer in crate feeding if food becomes a problem. My only suggestion is to feed them BOTH in their individual crates.  Otherwise, Miss O may circle He in his crate and intimidate him.  Poor guy (who "ain't quite right"!) should be able to eat in piece.

You know, they don't call female dogs "*****es" for nothing!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, having dogs is like having toddler siblings in the house..ones that never grow up to be adults! Hopefully they get over their spat, and Miss O lets Henry eat in peace.


----------



## India

Psycho dog next door is FINALLY gone!  I think I first posted my problems with him right after Easter.  Neighbor moved the boyfriend out right away, but he kept promising to come get the dog and never did.  I told her the dog had to be gone when I got home 26 July.  My handyman was here today to fix the door from basement into garage and we discussed the repairs that must be made to the fence.  I called neighbor (she was in MT on vacation) and asked if the dog was gone - not going to repair that fence until he is as it does not put my dogs at risk.  She warned ex-boyfriend that he had to come get the dog by tomorrow, and when he didn't, she had her college-age son call Animal Control and they came and got the dog.  He has 5 days to get his dog and then it will be put down.  I doubt he will do so.  Poor dog, but he really was pretty much hopeless according to all the breed experts and trainers with which I spoke.  So, onward and upward and no psycho dog next door.  He was a catastrophe waiting to happen.  He had already killed two neighborhood cats and had attacked a dog in its own yard.  

I had planned on going and getting a mani/pedi today but made it no further than the carwash (car was FILTHY and self-service car wash on the Vineyard is $65! - not happening!).  I'm going to get a bite of late lunch and then it's nap time.

I did do most of the unpacking last night - would not have slept if I hadn't.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, did the first in-crate feeding of HenHen, and while it's more logistics for me, it allows me to make sure that Olive never has a shot at Henry's food, so she can't menace and he can't freak.  She was anxious after dinner, clearly flashing back to yesterday's post-meal kerfuffle, but got through it, and hopefully that anxiety will extinguish as long as I can keep relations peaceful from here on out.  Ya brought it on yerself, Miss O!


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Well, did the first in-crate feeding of HenHen, and while it's more logistics for me, it allows me to make sure that Olive never has a shot at Henry's food, so she can't menace and he can't freak.  She was anxious after dinner, clearly flashing back to yesterday's post-meal kerfuffle, but got through it, and hopefully that anxiety will extinguish as long as I can keep relations peaceful from here on out.  Ya brought it on yerself, Miss O!



Good luck Mindy. I am dealing with the same thing right now with my boys. I have never had a problem with them until this past week. My papillon has become very food aggressive. I am scheduling a vet visit to make sure there isn't a problem physically.


----------



## Mindi B

Good idea, meg.  It was sudden with mine, too, like someone flipped a switch!  I'm determined to put a stick in the spokes of this immediately. . . I do not need two small dogs sniping at each other.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Good idea, meg.  It was sudden with mine, too, like someone flipped a switch!  I'm determined to put a stick in the spokes of this immediately. . . I do not need two small dogs sniping at each other.



Yeah, mine had to be separated as Nick attacked Misha. That is not like him. Misha is afraid to go near any food if Nick is around. I am feeding them in separate rooms and standing guard. Nick will be 13 in September and he had a senior wellness exam prior to his teeth being cleaned a few months ago but the sudden onset of the behavior makes me think something physically could be wrong.


----------



## Mindi B

Please keep us posted, meg!  Olive is 14 1/2. . . . I guess our old puppies have a right to some elderly eccentricities, but they can't be allowed to be too tough on the youngsters!  Of course, our Henry is a challenge; Olive has never understood why we found it necessary to let him live with us.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I feel for you guys with oldies.  When our Lizzie was elderly, she became food aggressive.  Until then, she'd been the gentlest Springer Spaniel you could imagine.  She not only tolerated the constant parade of fosters going through her home, but welcomed them.  I suspect when I'm as old as she was, I'll be a bit grumpy, too.


----------



## lulilu

Moosie got food aggressive too.  Some of it I attributed to his blindness -- if someone came near while he was eating, he didn't know what was going to happen and snapped.  I always called him my cranky old man.  I crate fed then and now too.  It's just easier.  Moose would menace Rocky in his crate and Rocky would stop eating.


----------



## tesi

i've got a cranky old man at home too&#8230;&#8230;his little whiskers are going grey.   and no i'm not referring to my hubby&#8230;..

had a crazy couple days with the toddler grandkids.  boy i'm happy i had my children when i was in my 20's.  i'm exhausted!  

love to all!


----------



## ck21

Just one crazy golden in our home. Not crabby, just crazy!!


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Please keep us posted, meg!  Olive is 14 1/2. . . . I guess our old puppies have a right to some elderly eccentricities, but they can't be allowed to be too tough on the youngsters!  Of course, our Henry is a challenge; Olive has never understood why we found it necessary to let him live with us.



Omg, Nick feels the same way about Misha. It's a long story but we/I got Misha 2.5 years ago. He will be 10 in September. Found him running in and out of traffic on a busy street near my home. Nearly got us killed saving him. I found his owner 3 days later when he finally posted 1 sign. I had fallen totally in love with him and he with me. I contacted the owner he came and got him. Misha didn't want to go with him. I was heartbroken. Since he didn't greet his owners with anything near what I get just coming in from the garage I thought perhaps they just adopted him. He didn't respond to his name or anything. So I sent the owner a text saying perhaps he wasn't the best fit for their family and offered to buy his boys a new dog. He took me up on it and brought Misha back the next day. Turns out he had him since he was a puppy. Best money I ever spent. Unfortunately Nick who was bonded to Beau has only a grudging acceptance of his brother. It had gotten better until the food incident started. This evening was better, there was no fighting and Nick seemed to understand that behavior is unacceptable. Of course with me standing over him he didn't have much choice.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, meg, what a story!  So happy your little guy got to come back "home" to you--and good, I guess, for his original owner for being sensible and not needlessly possessive.  Happy ending for all--though I suppose Nick might beg to differ.  Nick and Olive should get together over kibble and commiserate about their annoying siblings.


----------



## India

The first fight my two old Cavaliers, Alfred and Keepsake, ever had was over food....at the Red Roof Inn in Fairmont WV at 2 AM!  I learned that no one will even call the room to see if there is a problem if a woman is screaming at the top of her voice, "Stop!  You're killing him!  Stop!".  Not reassuring.  

After that, I learned a LOT about pack order in dogs.  The dog world is not a democracy.  It's far more like the military where everyone has his rank and must be treated accordingly.  Keepie came to us as a 1 yr old and I'd had him about a year when this first happened.  I was doing what one would do with a human - bending over backwards to help him feel welcome.  Unfortunately, in the dog world, I was giving out the message that the position of Top Dog was open to all comers, and Keepie decided he might like that post.  Alfred did what any general would do to an uppity enlisted man - he put him in his place immediately, and I intervened.

After a great deal of education for ME and some serious obedience for the two dogs, we resolved the issue.  But I didn't learn my lesson. We got a lovely little tri ***** named India and later we got her mother.  Merry had been sent to a stud dog to be bred, went out of season on the plane ride, and stayed there for 4-5 months where she was badly mistreated.  Of course, I felt VERY sorry for her and tried to give her extra attention when she came home with me.  Those two fought so horribly that India lost an eye, and unlike the boys, the girls hold a grudge forever - had to keep them in separate parts of the house until Merry Masker finally died.  

The best book I've ever read about how an owner MUST reinforce pack order is "Good Owners, Great Dogs" by Brian Kilcommons.  I finally "got it" and now know how to handle things with my dogs.  

What those of you with old dogs are experiencing is the younger dog in someway letting the old dog know that there is a junta about to happen and the old top dog is in jeopardy of losing his position.  He quite rightly takes umbrage about this.  You can help by reinforcing the pack order by ALWAYS greeting the old dog first, feeding him first, inviting him on your lap first, and pushing away that pushy younger dog.  He WILL get the message as YOU are the true top dog in the household.

I know many of us are major dog lovers and it's very hard to treat two dogs differently.  But we must always remember that while we consider them our "puppy children", in reality they are dogs and we must respect their society rules.  When one has had a beautiful young show dog lose an eye due to not understanding this and respecting it, one realizes that the consequences of not doing so can be very, very high.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Oh, meg, what a story!  So happy your little guy got to come back "home" to you--and good, I guess, for his original owner for being sensible and not needlessly possessive.  Happy ending for all--though I suppose Nick might beg to differ.  Nick and Olive should get together over kibble and commiserate about their annoying siblings.


I am sure that they would have a lot to talk about. I had always promised Nick that he would eventually be an only dog. It took him years to bond to Beau. When Beau died last year Nick grieved terribly. He slept in front of the door that the vet took Beau out of for weeks. He wouldn't eat or play. He eventually had to be put on doggie Prozac. It was a very bad time. When Misha was added to the household Nick clung more to Beau who was the dominant dog. When he was gone it seemed that neither dog wanted to be top dog. Now it seems that they are working it out. Or trying to. 


India said:


> The first fight my two old Cavaliers, Alfred and Keepsake, ever had was over food....at the Red Roof Inn in Fairmont WV at 2 AM!  I learned that no one will even call the room to see if there is a problem if a woman is screaming at the top of her voice, "Stop!  You're killing him!  Stop!".  Not reassuring.
> 
> After that, I learned a LOT about pack order in dogs.  The dog world is not a democracy.  It's far more like the military where everyone has his rank and must be treated accordingly.  Keepie came to us as a 1 yr old and I'd had him about a year when this first happened.  I was doing what one would do with a human - bending over backwards to help him feel welcome.  Unfortunately, in the dog world, I was giving out the message that the position of Top Dog was open to all comers, and Keepie decided he might like that post.  Alfred did what any general would do to an uppity enlisted man - he put him in his place immediately, and I intervened.
> 
> After a great deal of education for ME and some serious obedience for the two dogs, we resolved the issue.  But I didn't learn my lesson. We got a lovely little tri ***** named India and later we got her mother.  Merry had been sent to a stud dog to be bred, went out of season on the plane ride, and stayed there for 4-5 months where she was badly mistreated.  *Of course, I felt VERY sorry for her and tried to give her extra attention when she came home with me.  Those two fought so horribly that India lost an eye, and unlike the boys, the girls hold a grudge forever - had to keep them in separate parts of the house until Merry Masker finally died*.
> 
> The best book I've ever read about how an owner MUST reinforce pack order is "Good Owners, Great Dogs" by Brian Kilcommons.  I finally "got it" and now know how to handle things with my dogs.
> 
> What those of you with old dogs are experiencing is the younger dog in someway letting the old dog know that there is a junta about to happen and the old top dog is in jeopardy of losing his position.  He quite rightly takes umbrage about this.  You can help by reinforcing the pack order by ALWAYS greeting the old dog first, feeding him first, inviting him on your lap first, and pushing away that pushy younger dog.  He WILL get the message as YOU are the true top dog in the household.
> 
> I know many of us are major dog lovers and it's very hard to treat two dogs differently.  But we must always remember that while we consider them our "puppy children", in reality they are dogs and we must respect their society rules.  When one has had a beautiful young show dog lose an eye due to not understanding this and respecting it, one realizes that the consequences of not doing so can be very, very high.



Wow, that is a horrible thing to have happen. Such a stressful way to live with 2 dogs that can't be in the same room with each other. I am so sorry. I do know a bit about dog dominance and the pecking order. Nick has never been dominant in any way. Though I am sure that he is looking on Misha as the little usurper. I have tried to always give Nick his food first, treats first and pet him first etcetera. Nick is shy, not a lap dog in any way. Misha on the other hand, lives to be with me. So Misha does get a lot more attention than Nick gets. I just ordered that book from Amazon and will see if it helps.


----------



## csshopper

Cocoa has been reading over my shoulder and is letting me know she prefers her spoiled only child position in our pack. Given what you have been sharing, will think carefully before  adding a sibling. She was the dominant female among the dogs in the home where she was fostered before our adoption.


----------



## Mindi B

Yup, totally get the doggy dominance thing, and have backed Miss Olive as alpha from the beginning.  Henry gets it, and fortunately he is naturally submissive, so has no desire to usurp.  The only issue is with food, and Miss Olive is starting it by stalking.  So we will keep feeding Olive first and not letting Henry bother her, and then feed Henry in his crate and not let Olive bother him.  It's a lot of work, but worth it.  Stoopid dawgz.


----------



## chaneljewel

My girls will eat together but my little 3.5 pounder is so slow that I have to watch the food or our pug will gobble it up.  It's annoying when I'm in a hurry so I sometimes put Lila and her food in her pen area.  My other 3.5 pounder eats as soon as the food is out so no problem there.
Ok, kitchen is getting closer to being done.  Back splash gets done on Thursday but the rest will have to wait until the contractor gets back from vacation.  It actually works out alright as a corner cabinet has to be replaced so there's not a lot that he can do until it arrives.  At least I can cook in it now.  I'm waiting to unpack everything but that will happen once the back splash is done.  Hopefully the bar stools will arrive this week too.  They're made but are getting stained now.  We purchased them at an Amish furniture shop so it's not a fast process.  I'm still pinching myself to realize how much more kitchen I have!  I'll take pictures once it's all finished!  Exciting though!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Yup, totally get the doggy dominance thing, and have backed Miss Olive as alpha from the beginning.  Henry gets it, and fortunately he is naturally submissive, so has no desire to usurp.  The only issue is with food, and Miss Olive is starting it by stalking.  So we will keep feeding Olive first and not letting Henry bother her, and then feed Henry in his crate and not let Olive bother him.  It's a lot of work, but worth it.  Stoopid dawgz.



Sounds like a good plan! If it's only happened the one time, preventing another encounter with food might be enough to nip it in the bud. Sometimes the most vague and seemingly insignificant change in the household routine will have a profound effect on the interdog relationship, especially if things weren't on good terms to begin with. Trying to figure out what set things off is usually an exercise in futility, since what we think should bother them is very different from what actually does bother them!  Yep, the things we do for our kids (furry and otherwise). My dog has the opposite problem. She apparently gets lonely when she eats, so she refuses to eat unless I'm standing next to her. She has no dominance issues, probably because she grew up with four female cats. They were the alphas&#8230;she never stood a chance.

Meg, what a great story about how Misha came to live with you! He just knew when he was home.

Chanel, you're in the homestretch of remodeling! It'll be so nice to get your kitchen back.


----------



## Mindi B

It's so true, OB, that dogs like their routine and are sensitive to subtle changes.  Olive is a real people dog: if DH and I raise our voices at each other, she starts to shake.  She knows when we are preparing for a trip and starts to keep a constant eye on me.  And of course, there is the saga of Olive and the Low-Battery Beep (to be published by Penguin Books).  Henry is a doggy-dog and is mostly about the food and the tiny squeaky toys. A tiny squeaky toy is often a necessary companion during his evening toilette.  Boy ain't right.
chanel, sounds like MAJOR kitchen progress!


----------



## chaneljewel

Mindi, our dogs know when we are leaving on a trip too and follow us throughout the house to be sure we don't forget them.  Dogs are so smart and sensitive to their home life.  I love mine so much and talk to them like I did my own kids.   They really seem to understand too.  (And don't sass back!)


----------



## India

chanel, how exciting that the end is in sight!  At home, I don't get HGTV as part of my very limited cable package, but they have it in the rental house on the Vineyard.  I became addicted to this channel, but could not believe that they could replace an entire kitchen in 2 weeks for $7000.  Huh?  It takes MONTHS for cabinets to be ordered and made and tens of thousands of dollars - even sometimes over $100,000 to do a nice kitchen.  I figure the appliances are "contractor grade", i.e. bottom of the line and they don't last, and the cabinets are stock and very shoddy.  Those doors and drawer fronts will come off quickly at that price.  

I've never done a complete kitchen gut job - just replaced counter tops, new appliances, new floors, new wallpaper, painting cabinets - even then, not all at the same time.  If someone offered me a new $100,000 kitchen, at my age, I'd probably turn it down as I simply could not survive the upheaval.  I don't do well in confusion and mess...


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> It's so true, OB, that dogs like their routine and are sensitive to subtle changes.  Olive is a real people dog: if DH and I raise our voices at each other, she starts to shake.  She knows when we are preparing for a trip and starts to keep a constant eye on me.  And of course, there is the saga of Olive and the Low-Battery Beep (to be published by Penguin Books).  Henry is a doggy-dog and is mostly about the food and the tiny squeaky toys. A tiny squeaky toy is often a necessary companion during his evening toilette.  Boy ain't right.
> chanel, sounds like MAJOR kitchen progress!




The low battery beep has driven me freaking batty in the past, so Miss Olive probably handled it better than I did! Henry and his squeaky toy toilette companion, well, that just ain't right, but we love him for it!


----------



## JulesB68

Mindi B said:


> It's so true, OB, that dogs like their routine and are sensitive to subtle changes.  Olive is a real people dog: if DH and I raise our voices at each other, she starts to shake.  She knows when we are preparing for a trip and starts to keep a constant eye on me.  And of course, there is the saga of Olive and the Low-Battery Beep (to be published by Penguin Books).  Henry is a doggy-dog and is mostly about the food and the tiny squeaky toys. A tiny squeaky toy is often a necessary companion during his evening toilette.  Boy ain't right.
> chanel, sounds like MAJOR kitchen progress!



Wasn't sure if you were talking about humans or dogs when you describe the differences between the sexes there. So basically boy-dogs are very much like boy-humans; governed by stomach and addiction to toys! And possibly not that accurate on the toilette-thing...


----------



## JulesB68

ouija board said:


> Sounds like a good plan! If it's only happened the one time, preventing another encounter with food might be enough to nip it in the bud. Sometimes the most vague and seemingly insignificant change in the household routine will have a profound effect on the interdog relationship, especially if things weren't on good terms to begin with. Trying to figure out what set things off is usually an exercise in futility, since what we think should bother them is very different from what actually does bother them!  Yep, the things we do for our kids (furry and otherwise). My dog has the opposite problem. She apparently gets lonely when she eats, so she refuses to eat unless I'm standing next to her. She has no dominance issues, probably because she grew up with four female cats. They were the alphasshe never stood a chance.
> 
> Meg, what a great story about how Misha came to live with you! He just knew when he was home.
> 
> Chanel, you're in the homestretch of remodeling! It'll be so nice to get your kitchen back.



Just wish we could have realised what was wrong with our dog when something first happened causing her to turn on another dog. Turned out that she had pyometra and when another dog jumped up (in play) and landed on her hind quarters, it hurt her. At this stage she was still fine being stroked and picked up by us so we didn't have a clue. This happened a couple more times then developed into any dog sniffing round her backside would set her off and now they just have to look her a bit funny and she takes offence. Not good. Have to muzzle her or keep her on the lead. She's still okay with larger dogs. They can just slap her back down when she gets a bit too big for her boots! Our vet seems to think it very unlikely now that this behaviour can be corrected, which is such a shame because she is such a great dog in so many other ways.


----------



## Mindi B

Would you ever consider having a professional try to work with her, Jules?  I would not necessarily take your vet's word on this.  Most behaviors can be corrected unless the dog is mentally unstable, which isn't the case here.  She just has been sensitized to activity around her behind, and this seems like it could be extinguished.  Of course, if she is still in pain, the behavior could be reawakened pretty readily. . . .Well, in any case, she is lucky that her people understand her and take the necessary precautions to keep her and others safe.  Poor little gal.
For what it's worth, I tend to snap when my backside is sniffed, too.  So I get it.


----------



## JulesB68

I have spoken to a few people who seem to think it's unlikely she will change now. I was hoping that as she gets older and slows down a bit (no sign so far!) that she might just resort to a growl to warn off other dogs. The pyometra was discovered when she was spayed, so fortunately that is taken care of, but they never seem to forget. 
We have neighbours at our other place with a labrador, who Betty adores. Whenever we're there, they will visit each other and stand outside the back door like little kids asking for their friend to come out and play. It's very sweet! Most labs have such a sweet & playful nature, that they will happily play with her and gently, but firmly, put her in her place when she gets too frisky. Exactly what she needs! Apart from the fact I don't want a large dog, I have considered getting a lab to help her learn to deal with other dogs. 
Perhaps now that we're coming to the end of our mahoosive building project, I will be able to devote more time to sorting her out. 
It's funny how people say it's just dogs being dogs when they're sniffing round each other, but don't like it when they're just being dogs and telling each other to back off in no uncertain terms! Agree that if a stranger came sniffing round my backside, he'd get a fairly hefty right hook!


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Good idea, meg.  It was sudden with mine, too, like someone flipped a switch!  I'm determined to put a stick in the spokes of this immediately. . . I do not need two small dogs sniping at each other.



I took Nick to the vet yesterday and he is sick. He has congestive heart failure and a stage 2 heart mummer. He also was running a temperature. So I think it very well may be that Misha is sensing that he is sick and trying to take over the alpha position. Hence the fighting. I will be making an appointment with a cardiologist for Nick today.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, meg, I'm so sorry to hear this.  I am sending good thoughts for your little guy.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## ouija board

megt10 said:


> I took Nick to the vet yesterday and he is sick. He has congestive heart failure and a stage 2 heart mummer. He also was running a temperature. So I think it very well may be that Misha is sensing that he is sick and trying to take over the alpha position. Hence the fighting. I will be making an appointment with a cardiologist for Nick today.




Meg, I'm so sorry to hear about Nick! Hopefully the cardiologist can get you in quickly and get him on mess. I wonder why he was running a fever, though.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Oh, meg, I'm so sorry to hear this.  I am sending good thoughts for your little guy.  Please keep us posted.


Thank you Mindy. I will keep you posted. That is the worst part about having animals. They just don't live long enough.


ouija board said:


> Meg, I'm so sorry to hear about Nick! Hopefully the cardiologist can get you in quickly and get him on mess. I wonder why he was running a fever, though.



They don't know why the fever was present. I think this is the first time that he has ever had a fever when I took him to the vet. He is already on meds and they seem to be helping. His breathing sounds better and he isn't so restless. I can't get him in for a few weeks, but my vet assured me that would be ok. My only other option is a place in the other valley and a very long drive which I would do except Nick gets so stressed driving in the car I am afraid he would have a heart attack.


----------



## JulesB68

So sorry to hear about Nick, Meg. Fingers crossed the meds help his fever & then you can work on treating the other problems. xoxo


----------



## csshopper

chaneljewel said:


> Mindi, our dogs know when we are leaving on a trip too and follow us throughout the house to be sure we don't forget them.  Dogs are so smart and sensitive to their home life.  I love mine so much and talk to them like I did my own kids.   They really seem to understand too.  (And don't sass back!)



chanel- couldn't agree with you more! Last night when Cocoa came in from her bedtime toilette in the backyard she was biting at a rear leg and slinking along the wall refusing to respond to us. Her usual behavior would be to bound through the door and head for the refrigerator for her bedtime snack of a chicken tidbit. When I approached her she ran under a chair in the dining room, cowering with head hung down, and refusing to make eye contact when called. I moved the chair aside and got down on the floor with her so I could check out her leg. With gentle tones and petting she finally stood up so I could examine her. Evidently she had had loose bowels and soiled her lower leg, the feathered fur had then gotten entangled with some leaves and debris (her favorite yards spots are under bushes along the fence). I shampooed her leg and combed out her fur and she was immediately her old self, with some licks and nuzzles on my neck as I worked on her. Conclusion: she was embarrassed by what had happened and wanted to hide. "Smart and sensitive" as you said!

Have thoroughly enjoyed the recent conversation about our fur babies and always learn something here on Chat!

Meg-vibes for Nick. He is a lucky dog to be in a loving home where he will have the best care. Echoing Mindi's request to keep us posted on his progress as you can.


----------



## ck21

Love reading all of the dog stories.  

I've been a bit MIA, mostly. Just trying to adjust to the new job.  Nothing about it, except the traffic, is bad--it's just different and I'm not quite myself.  I put on my usual smile, but it's not entirely authentic.  It will take some time.  Working at home on Fridays is so wonderful.  I can decompress a bit, stay in my comfy clothes and never deal with traffic.  Maybe the best part is letting Hot Cars stay up late and enjoy the summer night with the neighbor kids.  I'll let him sleep in tomorrow!  

Sending vibes for Nick!


----------



## etoupebirkin

This has been a week at work.
17 hours Monday
9 hours Tuesday
11 hours Wednesday
14 hours today
It's just Yecch!!!
Some scheduling work was given to a junior person today. That person pestered me every 15 minutes for 4 hours with unending questions. What I tried to convey--without success is for the person to take a crack at the schedule--and let me react to it. Rather than nitpick me unendingly. I could have done the schedule in 2 hours and have been done with it.
I need to delegate more stuff and I dread it.

My colleague, the president in our group, has 30+ years experience. We both have 30 years experience in our field. We almost don't need to talk. We just know what needs to be done and just do it.

But we know we need to mentor. What we feel is not rocket science, may be rocket science, even to people with a few years experience.. It's just the deadlines are looming. And I am stressed. I knew this week would be awful.

Did I say Arghh!!!

But I did spend last Saturday with Cavalier Girl and Pugsy, and those memories have helped a lot. We had a BLAST!!! And our home H store treated us with champagne. We then went for an amazing lunch. So, Chat Peeps + Hermes + Champagne + amazing food = happy girl.

So i will get through this week.

Sending my love to everyone, especially those with doggie issues.


----------



## JulesB68

EB, I think one of the best skills you can ever have in the workplace is the ability to delegate. I'm absolutely crap at it. I can't even get a cleaner to do exactly what I want! My DH on the other hand, is very good at it, but I really resent it when he comes home and treats us like his staff!!
Hoping it gets better for you. 
Sounds like a fabulous shopping trip though; glad you all had such a great time!


----------



## JulesB68

Hope you're having a better day today CK. Must be hard to work at home when you've got such a gorgeous distraction to play with!


----------



## India

ck, I'm SO glad you work from home on Fridays!  With your commute, that is a gift.  This may not turn out to be the job for you, but you know the old adage - "it's easier to get a job when you have a job" so maybe that's how this will play out.  

eb, you have more drive and energy than anyone I know.  My daughter is much like you - does things SO well that everyone turns to her and she can do it more quickly than tell them how to do so.  This summer while on the Vineyard for 2 wks, she appeared to be doing far less telecommuting - was truly on vacation.  I heard her tell a friend that she told those who work under her, that she was confident that they could put out any fires (literal and figurative - restaurants are prone to kitchen fires) and that whatever decisions they made, she felt sure no one would die.  She's trying very hard to see things in this perspective.  It's not easy when one is SO good at what one does.


----------



## tesi

eb-  your schedule overwhelms me truly.  you deserve whatever respite you can get.  please you had a nice mini-tpf meet up.  sounds like much fun!

ck-  hugs for your little man and summer work from home fridays.  

best to all, especially those coping with doggie troubles.  no drama here.   has anyone heard from ldm?  i'm worried.


----------



## csshopper

tesi said:


> eb-  your schedule overwhelms me truly.  you deserve whatever respite you can get.  please you had a nice mini-tpf meet up.  sounds like much fun!
> 
> ck-  hugs for your little man and summer work from home fridays.
> 
> best to all, especially those coping with doggie troubles.  no drama here.   has anyone heard from ldm?  i'm worried.



tesi- me too. ldm hasn't posted in almost a month.  Miss her contributions to Chat and hope she can come back soon!


----------



## Mindi B

Big group vibe shipment to LDM.


----------



## megt10

csshopper said:


> chanel- couldn't agree with you more! Last night when Cocoa came in from her bedtime toilette in the backyard she was biting at a rear leg and slinking along the wall refusing to respond to us. Her usual behavior would be to bound through the door and head for the refrigerator for her bedtime snack of a chicken tidbit. When I approached her she ran under a chair in the dining room, cowering with head hung down, and refusing to make eye contact when called. I moved the chair aside and got down on the floor with her so I could check out her leg. With gentle tones and petting she finally stood up so I could examine her. Evidently she had had loose bowels and soiled her lower leg, the feathered fur had then gotten entangled with some leaves and debris (her favorite yards spots are under bushes along the fence). I shampooed her leg and combed out her fur and she was immediately her old self, with some licks and nuzzles on my neck as I worked on her. Conclusion: she was embarrassed by what had happened and wanted to hide. "Smart and sensitive" as you said!
> 
> Have thoroughly enjoyed the recent conversation about our fur babies and always learn something here on Chat!
> 
> Meg-vibes for Nick. He is a lucky dog to be in a loving home where he will have the best care. Echoing Mindi's request to keep us posted on his progress as you can.


Aww, you poor baby. Nick gets like that if he has anything on his back side.  He gives me a look like I am so sorry mom. I couldn't help it. Please get it off.
Today with Nick hasn't been good. His stomach is upset from the medicine he is on. I gave him some doggie pepto bismal to calm it down. I can hear it gurgling away and he is antsy again.


ck21 said:


> Love reading all of the dog stories.
> 
> I've been a bit MIA, mostly. Just trying to adjust to the new job.  Nothing about it, except the traffic, is bad--it's just different and I'm not quite myself.  I put on my usual smile, but it's not entirely authentic.  It will take some time.  Working at home on Fridays is so wonderful.  I can decompress a bit, stay in my comfy clothes and never deal with traffic.  Maybe the best part is letting Hot Cars stay up late and enjoy the summer night with the neighbor kids.  I'll let him sleep in tomorrow!
> 
> Sending vibes for Nick!


Thank you.


etoupebirkin said:


> This has been a week at work.
> 17 hours Monday
> 9 hours Tuesday
> 11 hours Wednesday
> 14 hours today
> It's just Yecch!!!
> Some scheduling work was given to a junior person today. That person pestered me every 15 minutes for 4 hours with unending questions. What I tried to convey--without success is for the person to take a crack at the schedule--and let me react to it. Rather than nitpick me unendingly. I could have done the schedule in 2 hours and have been done with it.
> I need to delegate more stuff and I dread it.
> 
> My colleague, the president in our group, has 30+ years experience. We both have 30 years experience in our field. We almost don't need to talk. We just know what needs to be done and just do it.
> 
> But we know we need to mentor. What we feel is not rocket science, may be rocket science, even to people with a few years experience.. It's just the deadlines are looming. And I am stressed. I knew this week would be awful.
> 
> Did I say Arghh!!!
> 
> But I did spend last Saturday with Cavalier Girl and Pugsy, and those memories have helped a lot. We had a BLAST!!! And our home H store treated us with champagne. We then went for an amazing lunch. So, Chat Peeps + Hermes + Champagne + amazing food = happy girl.
> 
> So i will get through this week.
> 
> Sending my love to everyone, especially those with doggie issues.



Wow, what a week. I don't miss those kinds of days. Though last Saturday sounds like so much fun. Hopefully, you will be able to rest this weekend.


----------



## Mindi B

Aw, meg, my thoughts are with you. I always have a lump in my stomach when Olive or Henry aren't well.  I so hope Nick will rally.  Meds can work wonders; it just may take a little time and experimentation to find what he can best tolerate.  Sending big hugs to you both.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Meg, any chance you could ask your vet to intervene with the cardiologist to speed up your appointment?  Having had several Cavaliers in CHF, I can understand your worry.  Did your vet do an ultrasound of Nick's heart?  You said he has a grade 2 murmur, is that right?

Thinking about you both.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, I was just thinking today how I wished I could redo last weekend.  

My shoes came on Wednesday, and they're too big!  I always wear a 37 in H shoes.  Our SA found one pair 36.5 in the country, and they're on their way to him.  Whew!  Have you worn that amazing belt, yet?  

Tesi, glad to hear all is well in your part of the country.

Mindi, I too am worried about LDM.  I'm hoping she's just busy with plans for the new house.


----------



## chaneljewel

I'm worried about LDM also.  I pmed her a message to ask if things are ok and never heard back from her.   I'm praying that she's just very busy with her family and all is well.  Good vibes your way LDM!


----------



## India

I tried to call her a couple of times last week and no answer.  She may be busy helping Kirby decide where he's going back to college, dealing with her FIL etc.  I hope there is no big problem.  I'll continue to try to call - not easy with me in Eastern time zone and her in the West.


----------



## ck21

Adding my LDM vibes!!


----------



## ck21

Adding my LDM vibes!


----------



## ck21

Xxx


----------



## ouija board

Hope everything is ok with LDM! 

Meg, is Nick feeling better with the doggie Pepto? Poor lil guy.


----------



## mistikat

India said:


> I tried to call her a couple of times last week and no answer.  She may be busy helping Kirby decide where he's going back to college, dealing with her FIL etc.  I hope there is no big problem.  I'll continue to try to call - not easy with me in Eastern time zone and her in the West.



Oh, no need to keep calling her. I was in her neck of the woods a couple of weeks ago and she mentioned she's just super busy and doesn't have as much time for PF right now. But everything is fine.


----------



## megt10

Cavalier Girl said:


> Meg, any chance you could ask your vet to intervene with the cardiologist to speed up your appointment?  Having had several Cavaliers in CHF, I can understand your worry.  Did your vet do an ultrasound of Nick's heart?  You said he has a grade 2 murmur, is that right?
> 
> Thinking about you both.



Yes, it is a grade 2 heart murmur according to the vet. There is no way to get an appointment sooner as the specialist that do the echocardiogram only go to the pet hospital a few times a month. The vet said it wasn't needed immediately or I would have to take him to a specialist in Lawndale which is at least and hour and a half drive with traffic from my home. I would like to avoid that as Nick gets so stressed riding in a car. He hyperventilates the entire way.  My vet did x-rays this time and prior to that he had an ultrasound. Here he is and feeling a bit better.


----------



## Keren16

megt10 said:


> Yes, it is a grade 2 heart murmur according to the vet. There is no way to get an appointment sooner as the specialist that do the echocardiogram only go to the pet hospital a few times a month. The vet said it wasn't needed immediately or I would have to take him to a specialist in Lawndale which is at least and hour and a half drive with traffic from my home. I would like to avoid that as Nick gets so stressed riding in a car. He hyperventilates the entire way.  My vet did x-rays this time and prior to that he had an ultrasound. Here he is and feeling a bit better.




Nick is so handsome!  I live in a dog friendly neighborhood and we have a park with a special area for dogs to meet & socialize (I have a Golden Retriever).  Cavalier King Charles have such nice natures


----------



## Mindi B

meg, what a sweetheart Nick is.  Is he a Papillon?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

mistikat said:


> Oh, no need to keep calling her. I was in her neck of the woods a couple of weeks ago and she mentioned she's just super busy and doesn't have as much time for PF right now. But everything is fine.



Thank you, Misti!  That's what I thought.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, Meg, Nick is adorable!  How old is he?


----------



## ck21

ck21 said:


> Xxx




Funny that these all posted.  I was getting strange error messages.


----------



## Keren16

ck21 said:


> Funny that these all posted.  I was getting strange error messages.




I gave been getting error messages also
Therefore multiple posts from me


----------



## tesi

meg-  what a sweet little guy!   a papilliion yes?  i have one as well- in fact it is his 10th birthday today!  don't know where the years went.  he is my little old man-child. nervous, nutty, needy.  but he's mine.  

love to all&#8230;..


----------



## India

A Grade 2 murmur is no big deal.  Godfrey, who will be 13 in Mov, has had a Grade 3 for a couple of years, is asymptomatic and on no meds.goid to keep an eye on it.


----------



## megt10

Keren16 said:


> Nick is so handsome!  I live in a dog friendly neighborhood and we have a park with a special area for dogs to meet & socialize (I have a Golden Retriever).  Cavalier King Charles have such nice natures


We live in a very dog-friendly neighborhood too. I know most of my neighbors from my years walking the boys. Most everyone here has a dog. I love Cavalier's they are such sweet gentle souls.


Mindi B said:


> meg, what a sweetheart Nick is.  Is he a Papillon?


He is a papillon.


Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh, Meg, Nick is adorable!  How old is he?



Thank you. He will be 13 next month.


----------



## megt10

India said:


> A Grade 2 murmur is no big deal.  Godfrey, who will be 13 in Mov, has had a Grade 3 for a couple of years, is asymptomatic and on no meds.goid to keep an eye on it.



That is good to know. Nick loves to play ball. He has slowed down the past few years, but I would hate to not let him play at all.


----------



## csshopper

Meg- love the "king of the mountain" vibe in the picture. Handsome boy!


----------



## chaneljewel

Meg, Nick is a cutie!  Handsome boy!


----------



## tesi

meg-  so adorable.  paps are such beautiful animals.  they,  and cavaliers are my favorites.
many good vibes for your little boy's health!


----------



## etoupebirkin

megt10 said:


> That is good to know. Nick loves to play ball. He has slowed down the past few years, but I would hate to not let him play at all.



So absolutely adorable!!! 

I just got back from a weekend in NYC. It was great fun. I ate my way through the city. I did get a chance to go to Bergdorfs and Barneys. I scored another English Garden scarf and a really lovely sweater for fall. I went to see A Gentleman's Guide to Love and Murder. What a fantastic play!!!  My favorite meals were at Minetta's Tavern and Hakkasan for dim sum brunch this morning. It was so yummy.


----------



## megt10

tesi said:


> meg-  what a sweet little guy!   a papilliion yes?  i have one as well- in fact it is his 10th birthday today!  don't know where the years went.  he is my little old man-child. nervous, nutty, needy.  but he's mine.
> 
> love to all..


Oh happy birthday to your baby! I know what you mean about time flying. I remember his first day in my home. I took him in the backyard and he found a tree branch twice his size and proceeded to carry it all around the yard. He had moments when he would get it off centered and flop over. He is still just as determined as that first day. 


csshopper said:


> Meg- love the "king of the mountain" vibe in the picture. Handsome boy!


Thank you. He is very handsome. I am not just saying that because I'm his mom.


chaneljewel said:


> Meg, Nick is a cutie!  Handsome boy!


Thank you.


tesi said:


> meg-  so adorable.  paps are such beautiful animals.  they,  and cavaliers are my favorites.
> many good vibes for your little boy's health!



Thank you so much. We are doing everything we can. I love paps too. He is my 2nd. Since Misha's arrival a few years ago now I have fallen in love with Malteses too. Well at least mine. I always loved how cute they were but never met one I wanted until this little guy stole my heart.


----------



## megt10

etoupebirkin said:


> So absolutely adorable!!!
> 
> I just got back from a weekend in NYC. It was great fun. I ate my way through the city. I did get a chance to go to Bergdorfs and Barneys. I scored another English Garden scarf and a really lovely sweater for fall. I went to see A Gentleman's Guide to Love and Murder. What a fantastic play!!!  My favorite meals were at Minetta's Tavern and Hakkasan for dim sum brunch this morning. It was so yummy.



Oh that sounds like such a wonderful weekend. You sure deserve it after your last week at work.


----------



## ck21

Busy weekend here.  DH is out of town and Hot Cars has kept me busy.  Mall of America, mini golfing and random stuff outside.  Wishing everyone a great week!


----------



## Mindi B

meg, I laughed out loud at the image of baby Nick falling over with his giant tree branch!
Happy Monday, all.


----------



## India

Still trying to put my life back together after being away for nearly 5 wks.  Everything was unpacked immediately (okay - not the shoes but they were a day or two later - now you know I took a LOT of shoes with me!), but it's the putting everything back together AND going to pulmonary rehab AND the grocery store AND looking for tile for DD's flooded basement (no more wall-to-wall carpet!) AND a 70th Birthday party luncheon for a friend on Sat AND baking an angel food cake for DGS2's 13th Bday on Sunday and going to his family party that night.  Yes, I DID sleep in this AM!  

DGS2 is like a huge puppy that thinks he's still a lap dog - still will crawl up on his mother's lap, but is so sophisticated in other ways.  He's adorable!  Two teenage grandsons!  Now that REALLY makes me feel old!

Gorgeous weather but after all the rain in early July, we now need it.  Must put out sprinkler in back after my load of laundry ends, then take sheets to be ironed.  It's getting all the Vineyard stuff washed and ironed and all put away, that takes forever as it's in the basement and I can just go upstairs and pretend it's not down there!

No, the mouse to my computer has NOT yet appeared.  I gave in and bought a new one - old USB mouse was driving me crazy.


----------



## JulesB68

megt10 said:


> Yes, it is a grade 2 heart murmur according to the vet. There is no way to get an appointment sooner as the specialist that do the echocardiogram only go to the pet hospital a few times a month. The vet said it wasn't needed immediately or I would have to take him to a specialist in Lawndale which is at least and hour and a half drive with traffic from my home. I would like to avoid that as Nick gets so stressed riding in a car. He hyperventilates the entire way.  My vet did x-rays this time and prior to that he had an ultrasound. Here he is and feeling a bit better.



What a sweetie! That definitely looks like a smile on his face!


----------



## ck21

Happy Tuesday!!  9 days until Vancouver!!!!


----------



## India

You're amazing, ck!  Good luck!


----------



## chaneljewel

Wow, everyone seems so busy.  My busy is the gym and trying to keep the yard watered and garden free of weeds.  I know all of this will change soon!  Our family has rented a house and will spend some time in St. Augustine during September.    I can't wait!  Hopefully the kitchen will be finished next week after the contractor gets back from vacation..


----------



## buonobi

Hello Ladies~

I would like to ask you which size do  you prefer in scarves?

How about stole in silk mousseline? Is it as sturdy as Twill?? Is it worth for nearly doubled price?
Stole: around HKD$6000, while Twill90 is HKD3600 only!

I'm thinking to buy stole in mousseline..but it's quite expensive in HK. :cry:


----------



## pinktailcat

Anyone could help me here? I was offered black Togo B 30... X shw Is it good buy?


----------



## mistikat

pinktailcat said:


> Anyone could help me here? I was offered black Togo B 30... X shw Is it good buy?


 
No way to know - you might want to research what similar bags have sold for online (check condition, age of the bag, seller's reputation, whether or not you will even carry a tote like a Birkin 30, if the colour works for you,etc.) Good luck making your decision.


----------



## Mindi B

^^^Yup.  WAY too many factors, both practical and personal, to answer the question with a "yes" or "no."  Perhaps your best option is to read hither and yon in this forum.  You'll start to get a feel for what you like, and what you don't.  Best of luck making the decision.


----------



## ck21

One week from now I'll be in Vancouver!!

How is everyone?  Blissfully quiet week here.


----------



## mistikat

ck21 said:


> One week from now I'll be in Vancouver!!
> 
> How is everyone?  Blissfully quiet week here.



How's the new job going now that you've had some time to settle in?


----------



## ck21

mistikat said:


> How's the new job going now that you've had some time to settle in?




Meh.  Depends on the day.  I don't hate it, but I don't love it either.  I still don't think it's my forever place, but I won't leave tomorrow .


----------



## mistikat

ck21 said:


> Meh.  Depends on the day.  I don't hate it, but I don't love it either.  I still don't think it's my forever place, but I won't leave tomorrow .



Sometimes you have to go through those jobs to get to the next best place. Hope it gets better until then.


----------



## Mindi B

Nooooo. . . . early results are in, and it is possible that August is also going to suck scissors.
My DM called last night and said the office of the doctor whom she'd seen for routine blood work earlier yesterday had called and said she was to go to the ER immediately and tell them that she had elevated XYZ and needed evaluation.  Oy.  So I Googled XYZ and told her what they probably were worried about, but that since she was asymptomatic she shouldn't panic, and she went into the ER and they checked her out and did some tests and released her, and hopefully her doctor will be able to cast a bit more light on all of this today.
But good grief, really?  I am as hypochondriacal as the next person (okay, more) and even I think this was, under the circumstances, a bit much.
Fortunately, mom seemed to take it well.
Argh.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> Nooooo. . . . early results are in, and it is possible that August is also going to suck scissors.
> My DM called last night and said the office of the doctor whom she'd seen for routine blood work earlier yesterday had called and said she was to go to the ER immediately and tell them that she had elevated XYZ and needed evaluation.  Oy.  So I Googled XYZ and told her what they probably were worried about, but that since she was asymptomatic she shouldn't panic, and she went into the ER and they checked her out and did some tests and released her, and hopefully her doctor will be able to cast a bit more light on all of this today.
> But good grief, really?  I am as hypochondriacal as the next person (okay, more) and even I think this was, under the circumstances, a bit much.
> Fortunately, mom seemed to take it well.
> Argh.


 
Well, that sucks. Sometimes I'm unsure as to whether the internet is a good or a bad thing when it comes to symptoms and diagnosis. But situations like this do make you wonder if it's the hospitals using it sometimes. 

So I got sucked in by the Mansur Gavriel frenzy. Twice.

My bad.


----------



## Mindi B

My folks have the unfortunate idea that I actually know medical stuff, rather than that I merely know how to Google.  So I am in the unenviable position of trying to explain their own medical issues to them while having absolutely no context or expertise whatsoever.  This may have to stop.
Whadya get from MG?  I rather like their stuff and I, too, caved and got a wee (mini mini) black bucket bag from the last restock.  I would really like to get the new Hermes Cloute Market Bag, but, er, it's about 8000 GBP.  When I do the math, my eyes roll back into my head and I can't see to type.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> My folks have the unfortunate idea that I actually know medical stuff, rather than that I merely know how to Google.  So I am in the unenviable position of trying to explain their own medical issues to them while having absolutely no context or expertise whatsoever.  This may have to stop.
> Whadya get from MG?  I rather like their stuff and I, too, caved and got a wee (mini mini) black bucket bag from the last restock.  I would really like to get the new Hermes Cloute Market Bag, but, er, it's about 8000 GBP.  When I do the math, my eyes roll back into my head and I can't see to type.


 
I got the mini bucket bag in black with royal interior and the large tote with black, red interior. I was surprised at how much I've been able to fit into the mini, and it's light and easy to carry. Now I want a small tote with the metallic interior. Figure that won't be happening any time soon given the stock issues. Shades of Hermes - except that the price is a pleasant change.


----------



## India

mindi, dealing with these medical issues at such a distance is a HUGE stress for you.  Geeze...go to the ER immediately?  I would have probably had a heart attack if told that!


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> meg, I laughed out loud at the image of baby Nick falling over with his giant tree branch!
> Happy Monday, all.



I have that picture somewhere. That was before digital cameras or at least before I had one. I need to find it and scan it in. You could barely see him with all the leaves in the yard. We were in the midwest then and had an acre for him to run around in.


----------



## megt10

JulesB68 said:


> What a sweetie! That definitely looks like a smile on his face!


 He does smile after playing ball. It has always been his favorite thing.


chaneljewel said:


> Wow, everyone seems so busy.  My busy is the gym and trying to keep the yard watered and garden free of weeds.  I know all of this will change soon!  Our family has rented a house and will spend some time in St. Augustine during September.    I can't wait!  Hopefully the kitchen will be finished next week after the contractor gets back from vacation..


I love St Augustine. That does sound like a wonderful vacation.


Mindi B said:


> Nooooo. . . . early results are in, and it is possible that August is also going to suck scissors.
> My DM called last night and said the office of the doctor whom she'd seen for routine blood work earlier yesterday had called and said she was to go to the ER immediately and tell them that she had elevated XYZ and needed evaluation.  Oy.  So I Googled XYZ and told her what they probably were worried about, but that since she was asymptomatic she shouldn't panic, and she went into the ER and they checked her out and did some tests and released her, and hopefully her doctor will be able to cast a bit more light on all of this today.
> But good grief, really?  I am as hypochondriacal as the next person (okay, more) and even I think this was, under the circumstances, a bit much.
> Fortunately, mom seemed to take it well.
> Argh.


I am glad that your mom is ok. 


India said:


> mindi, dealing with these medical issues at such a distance is a HUGE stress for you.  Geeze...go to the ER immediately?  *I would have probably had a heart attack if told that!*


Me too.


----------



## megt10

My week has been spent at Hermes and the vet. I went on Tuesday and had a wonderful and expensive day. It took almost 2 hours to go the 28 miles home. Finally, I got home walked the boys and as I was watching Nick, Misha saw a rabbit and was off in hot pursuit and as I pulled back on his leash he ran headfirst into a tree. He let out a yelp but seemed fine as we walked home. I called the vet anyway. I kept thinking of those skiing accidents that you read about where someone hits a tree and seems fine and then the next day they die from a hemorrhage. As I was discussing what happened and trying to decide whether to take him in I noticed that his leg was bleeding as well. So decision made, I got dressed and took him in. He turned out to be fine. He got pain meds and antibiotic ointment for his leg. This morning I have Sammie the cat in having surgery. She has been sick and has a mass that they think is an ongoing infection. She was on antibiotics for a month and the mass got smaller but never went away. So today it is being removed. She has had more things wrong with her. Her chart is huge and she just turned 7. On the up side, Nick is doing much better with the medicine that he is on. I spoke with the head of the hospital when I was in with Misha since Nicks x-rays had just come back. He said that Nick doesn't need anything else done at this time in his opinion. I am going with that. Sammie is the tortie. Her sister is looking all over the house for her right now.


----------



## Mindi B

Aw, meg, you are having way more than your share of pet woes right now!  But I'm so happy to hear that everybody seems to be doing well and is getting the care they need.  Much love to you and your furry ones.  They are lucky to have such a loving and attentive mom.
India, really--my heart leapt into my mouth when my mom called and said she had been sent to the ER.  Haven't heard from her yet today; she is probably waiting to hear what her doc says about what the ER says about what the blood work says.    Fingers crossed.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Aw, meg, you are having way more than your share of pet woes right now!  But I'm so happy to hear that everybody seems to be doing well and is getting the care they need.  Much love to you and your furry ones.  They are lucky to have such a loving and attentive mom.
> India, really--my heart leapt into my mouth when my mom called and said she had been sent to the ER.  Haven't heard from her yet today; she is probably waiting to hear what her doc says about what the ER says about what the blood work says.    Fingers crossed.



Thanks, Mindi. I am keeping my fingers crossed for your mom too. Please keep us updated.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Aw, meg, you are having way more than your share of pet woes right now!  But I'm so happy to hear that everybody seems to be doing well and is getting the care they need.  Much love to you and your furry ones.  They are lucky to have such a loving and attentive mom.
> India, really--my heart leapt into my mouth when my mom called and said she had been sent to the ER.  Haven't heard from her yet today; she is probably waiting to hear what her doc says about what the ER says about what the blood work says.    Fingers crossed.



Mindi- all flexible appendages crossed for you and your DM. Distance makes it worse, at 71 have literally been at both ends of this as a daughter and Mom in my lifetime. Hope the Dr. was acting with an abundance of caution. 

Meg- time for all fur babies to be well. Vibes for healing on the way. On the flip side, what fun did you have at Hermes?

 I'm currently visiting my DD who lives in a city with an H (I do not) and we had a great visit yesterday. Over the past few years we have established a nice relationship with SAs there and are always welcomed. Yesterday the  person responsible for window displays and store stocking was there. He was delightful to talk with as he was unpacking stacks of orange boxes and full of information about stock at several stores. I always show up with a list of "wants" based on frequent visits toHermes' site and tpf. I need to see colorways and leathers in person. And love the jewelry and accessories etc. Consequently the SM  gave me a hug when I walked in and told me she loves when I visit because I appreciate H. The capper was when the SA told DD yesterday,"don't buy that bag today, it's too much like your VV. We NEED to find you a Birkin. I'll get on it." A real capper to her other birthday gifts. I left empty handed, bandanas are not here yet and the colorway I wanted in a Vintage wasn't in stock, but it was still fun. 

ck-you have such good sense about your work situation. And, woo hoo, Vancouver here you come!

chanel- are you cooking in the new kitchen? 

India- thought of your manicure experience yesterday as I had to stop the manicurist from over filing and buffing my thin old nails. It felt like she was sawing wood. Can't they feel the difference and adjust? Guess not!

TGIF to all and hope it's a good weekend. I have 2 more days to cherish with DD. DHsays Cocoa is moping at home but I have some grand fur babies to love here. Life is good.


----------



## csshopper

Meg-just read your posts on another thread. Congrats! You DID have a great week at Hermes. Any pics?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, Fingers crossed for your Mom!

Meg, your cats are so beautiful!!! I'm glad to hear everything's OK with them too.

CK, I hope you had an OK week.

I'm just busy. DD is moving into her first apartment next week. So I'm taking her shopping at Crate and Barrel and IKEA. It should be fun. DH is tagging along too, so the damage will be mitigated by his reason. I'm a softie about this kind of stuff.


----------



## megt10

csshopper said:


> Meg-just read your posts on another thread. Congrats! You DID have a great week at Hermes. Any pics?


Thank you.


etoupebirkin said:


> Mindi, Fingers crossed for your Mom!
> 
> Meg, your cats are so beautiful!!! I'm glad to hear everything's OK with them too.
> 
> CK, I hope you had an OK week.
> 
> I'm just busy. DD is moving into her first apartment next week. So I'm taking her shopping at Crate and Barrel and IKEA. It should be fun. DH is tagging along too, so the damage will be mitigated by his reason. I'm a softie about this kind of stuff.



Thanks. We are still waiting to hear from the vet. I would think that Sammie should be done with surgery by now as I dropped her off at 7:20 this morning.

Serious rant. I have been waiting all day for FedEx express to deliver the rest of my H items that were ordered for me that my local store didn't have. I got a note an hour ago saying that I wasn't home to sign for the packages. This is the 2nd time in a row that a Friday delivery has not come because the driver didn't bother to come. I called the 1st time and they sent him to deliver. I called today and while waiting for the call back I got a sales call and missed the FedEx phone call. I called FedEx again and asked them to have someone call me since I missed the call. I have been waiting an hour now and I don't think they are going to call again and I have no doubt that they are not sending the driver to deliver my packages. To make matters worse I am not going to be available next week to wait for them.


----------



## Mindi B

That is infuriating, meg.  I HATE dealing with carriers--They seem to have absolutely no concern for their customers' experiences.  Makes me cuckoo.  Hope they are able to send this loser-driver to your house today to DO HIS JOB.


----------



## csshopper

Meg- this seems to be an issue with Fed Ex in particular. Someone posted the drivers have a timeline to meet and if running late just do a "drive by" and claim no one was home. This happened to DD last year when I sent an H item to her and it was a nightmare. She even pd someone to be at her house to accept pkg and NOONE delivered, yet the Fed Ex tag said they had tried to deliver.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Meg,
Can you have FedEx hold the item at a location where you can pick it up in person? Luckily I can do that at the Dulles Airport FedEx, and they're open till 9PM. Hopefully, there's a location nearby in which you can do that, too.


----------



## ck21

Mansur Gavriel?  Off to google.

Nice end to the week.  Worked from home yesterday and today.


----------



## ck21

Cute stuff!!  Like the cross body and totes.  Don't suppose I'll have any luck finding one in Vancouver.  The exchange rate is so favorable!!!

On an H topic...I need a new Evelyne strap.  Think they'll let me order it in Vancouver?


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> That is infuriating, meg.  I HATE dealing with carriers--They seem to have absolutely no concern for their customers' experiences.  Makes me cuckoo.  Hope they are able to send this loser-driver to your house today to DO HIS JOB.



Well they did make him come back and he was surly and sullen. He didn't get to my house until almost 8:30. Really made me mad on the box he actually had put a door tag # as if he had been to my house and left a tag indicating I wasn't home. I spent about an hour on the phone during the 4 calls I made. It is infuriating. This was the only day I was available or would be to wait and I would be darn sure I was going to get it. I also lodge a complaint. This isn't the first time this has happened and it is always on a Friday.


----------



## LaChocolat

Sorry ladies I've been derelict in here. I just wanted to update that my phantom screens were finally installed and they are seriously AMAZING on our French door walkout from the family room.  Now we can truly enjoy the look and feel without the bugs and stuff. 

The only thing I don't find it as transparent as the ads portray and so far DS definitely realizes it's "there". He's enthralled by it, lol. 

Anyway busy planning his birthday party. So very excited. And when things calm down I'll make proper time to devote to chat. 

I hope you are all having a great summer!


----------



## megt10

csshopper said:


> Meg- this seems to be an issue with Fed Ex in particular. Someone posted the drivers have a timeline to meet and if running late just do a "drive by" and claim no one was home. This happened to DD last year when I sent an H item to her and it was a nightmare. She even pd someone to be at her house to accept pkg and NOONE delivered, yet the Fed Ex tag said they had tried to deliver.


They are the worst. I live in a gated community and so he just told them that he couldn't get in. I told them my gate code is on file along with my phone # and that it was unacceptable and I needed it delivered today. I also am signed up for text message alerts so I knew immediately what had happened and was able to call right away. The 2 other Friday deliveries have been exactly the same. They leave the message 5 minutes before they stop redilivery attempts and the office closes. 


etoupebirkin said:


> Meg,
> Can you have FedEx hold the item at a location where you can pick it up in person? Luckily I can do that at the Dulles Airport FedEx, and they're open till 9PM. Hopefully, there's a location nearby in which you can do that, too.


No there isn't a location close by. I wish there were as I would just have everything sent there that needed a signature. It's just awful waiting and then being lied to. When I went to the vet to pick up Sammie after her surgery I had to leave my 82 yo MIL there sitting close to the door so she could answer it just in case they showed.


----------



## ayumiken

megt10 said:


> My week has been spent at Hermes and the vet. I went on Tuesday and had a wonderful and expensive day. It took almost 2 hours to go the 28 miles home. Finally, I got home walked the boys and as I was watching Nick, Misha saw a rabbit and was off in hot pursuit and as I pulled back on his leash he ran headfirst into a tree. He let out a yelp but seemed fine as we walked home. I called the vet anyway. I kept thinking of those skiing accidents that you read about where someone hits a tree and seems fine and then the next day they die from a hemorrhage. As I was discussing what happened and trying to decide whether to take him in I noticed that his leg was bleeding as well. So decision made, I got dressed and took him in. He turned out to be fine. He got pain meds and antibiotic ointment for his leg. This morning I have Sammie the cat in having surgery. She has been sick and has a mass that they think is an ongoing infection. She was on antibiotics for a month and the mass got smaller but never went away. So today it is being removed. She has had more things wrong with her. Her chart is huge and she just turned 7. On the up side, Nick is doing much better with the medicine that he is on. I spoke with the head of the hospital when I was in with Misha since Nicks x-rays had just come back. He said that Nick doesn't need anything else done at this time in his opinion. I am going with that. Sammie is the tortie. Her sister is looking all over the house for her right now.


So lovely cats. Nice to see them.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, I'm glad you got your package, meg, and I'm glad you are lodging a complaint.  Reading css's comment makes me a little sorry for the drivers.  It's not fair if the expectations the company places on them push them to cut corners.  It's the higher-ups' fault, but the people on the ground end up being the bad guys.  And the customers suffer.  Bad news all around.  I am lucky that my regular local Fed Ex Express driver is the best, but we lost our usual UPS guy a few years ago and he is sorely missed.  He was a gem--even offered to wait once while I opened the garage so he could store a heavy box inside for me.  There are good 'uns out there.


----------



## mistikat

ck21 said:


> Cute stuff!!  Like the cross body and totes.  Don't suppose I'll have any luck finding one in Vancouver.  The exchange rate is so favorable!!!
> 
> On an H topic...I need a new Evelyne strap.  Think they'll let me order it in Vancouver?


Holt Renfrew in Vancouver is carrying the line but not sure what they will have left as they seem to sell out fairly quickly. Worth a look though!


----------



## Charmaine13

Hello everyone  I'm not sure if this is the place to ask this question but I was wondering whether anyone can tell me the size of the mini Kelly in this picture? I have found information on the Kelly 20 and Kelly 15 but this seems smaller? TIA


----------



## India

meg, gorgeous cats!  Our beloved pets sure keep us on our toes and our vets in business, don't they!  

We had a FedEx driver like that.  They finally discovered that he was actually stealing the packages.  Hope he's in jail for a LONG time.  

Working on what to do for floor in DD's basement that has now flooded twice in the past 16 years.  No more carpet, for sure.  Thought I'd found vinyl wood planks that would work - salesman swore they would.  Manufacturer thought otherwise.  Now we're thinking about dying or staining the concrete floor and then a large area rug out of cheap carpet.  This is the entertaining area for two teenage boys and DD wants it to be a "no-police" zone where she doesn't care if soft drinks or pizza are spilled.  If she's fussy, they'll gather elsewhere and she wants them at HER house so she knows what is going on.  Smart woman!

A friend who is doing a partial update of her kitchen called last night.  She is considering buying a VERY expensive BlueStar range.  Anyone here have any experience?  She's totally hung up on BTUs of the burners.  I told her I was NOT the person to ask as I cook on a 1948 O'Keefe & Merritt stove I bought used in LA 33 years ago!  She said one cannot properly sear meet without the high BTU burners.  Funny - Julia Child and I have done this for years quite nicely!  

Another thing she told me about is a new service in Chicago called Blue Apron (think they may be nationwide).  Apparently, they ship all the ingredients and the recipe to fix a particular meal - one is expected to have olive oil, salt and pepper on hand.  She gets 3 meals a week for two people for about $60.  I don't quite get it - she still has to cook the meal, and she still has to make a weekly trip to the grocery store.  I guess it's really all about the meal planning.  I'm so ancient that I still remember every Sun afternoon, planning my meals for the next week!  Sort of like my MIL did with her cook.  

Found the BEST recipe for a main or side dish "salad" in the NYTimes last week.  Take shucked fresh corn (I can buy it freshly shucked at a local produce market), cook in microwave for 30 seconds (crisp but not raw), add tomatoes cut up in chunks, feta cheese, fresh MINT - yes, mint, not basil), salt and pepper and drizzle olive oil over it all and mix it up.  I can't tell you how fabulous this was!  I fixed it again a could of nights later and added chunks of avocado.  I might add a bit of leftover roast chicken sometime.  It truly made a meal and was SO good and SO quick and easy.  I'm all about quick and easy, cooking for just one...


----------



## atelierforward

Any thoughts / opinions of Colvert vs. Bleu de Prusse? I'm having a hard time deciding between the two colors and would love to hear from anyone who owns a bag in one of these colors how versatile they've been for your wardrobe.


----------



## ck21

That salad sounds yummy, India!!

I'm enjoying the morning on the porch while hot cars plays baseball with the neighbor kids.


----------



## ck21

Best seat in the house!


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Well, I'm glad you got your package, meg, and I'm glad you are lodging a complaint.  Reading css's comment makes me a little sorry for the drivers.  It's not fair if the expectations the company places on them push them to cut corners.  It's the higher-ups' fault, but the people on the ground end up being the bad guys.  And the customers suffer.  Bad news all around.  I am lucky that my regular local Fed Ex Express driver is the best, but we lost our usual UPS guy a few years ago and he is sorely missed.  He was a gem--even offered to wait once while I opened the garage so he could store a heavy box inside for me.  There are good 'uns out there.


I feel badly for the good drivers too. Considering this is only a Friday event with FedEx Express my guess is that the guy wants to get done early. This also happens on a day before a holiday. So I was pretty much just waiting for it to happen and it did. I had a great UPS driver who worked this route for years. He even gave me his cell # so that I could text him if I was expecting a package and wasn't going to be home. He would sign for me or meet me somewhere along his route so I could collect it. I miss him. 

I read a bunch of complaints about FedEx drivers not delivering at all and stealing packages. I can't believe that anyone would be so stupid as to do stuff like that.


India said:


> meg, gorgeous cats!  Our beloved pets sure keep us on our toes and our vets in business, don't they!
> 
> We had a FedEx driver like that.  They finally discovered that he was actually stealing the packages.  Hope he's in jail for a LONG time.
> 
> Working on what to do for floor in DD's basement that has now flooded twice in the past 16 years.  No more carpet, for sure.  Thought I'd found vinyl wood planks that would work - salesman swore they would.  Manufacturer thought otherwise.  Now we're thinking about dying or staining the concrete floor and then a large area rug out of cheap carpet.  This is the entertaining area for two teenage boys and DD wants it to be a "no-police" zone where she doesn't care if soft drinks or pizza are spilled.  If she's fussy, they'll gather elsewhere and she wants them at HER house so she knows what is going on.  Smart woman!
> 
> A friend who is doing a partial update of her kitchen called last night.  She is considering buying a VERY expensive BlueStar range.  Anyone here have any experience?  She's totally hung up on BTUs of the burners.  I told her I was NOT the person to ask as I cook on a 1948 O'Keefe & Merritt stove I bought used in LA 33 years ago!  She said one cannot properly sear meet without the high BTU burners.  Funny - Julia Child and I have done this for years quite nicely!
> 
> Another thing she told me about is a new service in Chicago called Blue Apron (think they may be nationwide).  Apparently, they ship all the ingredients and the recipe to fix a particular meal - one is expected to have olive oil, salt and pepper on hand.  She gets 3 meals a week for two people for about $60.  I don't quite get it - she still has to cook the meal, and she still has to make a weekly trip to the grocery store.  I guess it's really all about the meal planning.  I'm so ancient that I still remember every Sun afternoon, planning my meals for the next week!  Sort of like my MIL did with her cook.
> 
> Found the BEST recipe for a main or side dish "salad" in the NYTimes last week.  Take shucked fresh corn (I can buy it freshly shucked at a local produce market), cook in microwave for 30 seconds (crisp but not raw), add tomatoes cut up in chunks, feta cheese, fresh MINT - yes, mint, not basil), salt and pepper and drizzle olive oil over it all and mix it up.  I can't tell you how fabulous this was!  I fixed it again a could of nights later and added chunks of avocado.  I might add a bit of leftover roast chicken sometime.  It truly made a meal and was SO good and SO quick and easy.  I'm all about quick and easy, cooking for just one...


Thank you, India. Your daughter is smart to want the kids at her house and a stained concrete floor sounds like the way to go. I am an avid HGTV fan and watch a lot of the design shows. I have seen it done so nicely and it has a very modern feel to it.

The salad sounds wonderful! Let me know the next time you are fixing it and I will be right over. 


atelierforward said:


> Any thoughts / opinions of Colvert vs. Bleu de Prusse? I'm having a hard time deciding between the two colors and would love to hear from anyone who owns a bag in one of these colors how versatile they've been for your wardrobe.



I have a Colvert Birkin. I love the color. It looks blue in some light and teal in others. I think it is a great year round color and goes nicely with almost any color.


----------



## chaneljewel

Beautiful cats Meg!   I love cats but am allergic to them...so):
Mindi, hope all gets well with your mom.
EB, I'd be like you with the shopping and decorating of an apt...just so much fun!

Cooking in the new kitchen.   I so love it!  My contractor comes back next week so hopefully the rest will get finished.


----------



## megt10

chaneljewel said:


> Beautiful cats Meg!   I love cats but am allergic to them...so):
> Mindi, hope all gets well with your mom.
> EB, I'd be like you with the shopping and decorating of an apt...just so much fun!
> 
> Cooking in the new kitchen.   I so love it!  My contractor comes back next week so hopefully the rest will get finished.



Thanks, Chanel. I too am allergic to cats. I built up an immunity to these two after about a month. The first 2 weeks I thought I was going to die. I still can't spend more than a few minutes in one of my friends house who has a long hair cat that looks almost like mine.

How exciting to be getting a new kitchen. When we downsized to this house 7 years ago we ended up renovating everything. It is such a hard thing to live through but once it is done it is so worth it.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Glad to hear you got your package, Meg.

My delivery issues are rarely with FedEx.  I have an amazing young woman on my route, and it's embarrassing how familiar we've become.   

My USPO is horrific.  More than once, I've waited at the door for a delivery, only to see the driver stick my mail in the box and drive away.  And sure enough, I'd walk down and discover an "attempt to deliver" notification.  The last time he did it, I got in my car and tracked him down.  The topper was that even though I told him I saw him make no attempt to come to the door, he insisted he did.  I wrote a letter of complaint to the Postmasterlotta good that did me.  Ha!  For the next 6 or 7 months, I was lucky if my mail was delivered by 7 in the evening.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Ck, it's so lovely you had two "work at home" days this week!  Love that!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Chanel, when do we get to see the new kitchen???


----------



## chaneljewel

CG, once it's done I'll take photos.  It's almost there and, at this point, I just want it Done!!  Still waiting on a replacement corner cabinet and some piece for the island.  These are holding up the under counter lighting, crown molding and other finishing touches.  I've decided after this that renovations are a waiting game...one should bet on when things arrive just to make a few bucks on the side!!

The salad does sound delicious India.   I'm going to have to try it!


----------



## India

atelierforward said:


> Any thoughts / opinions of Colvert vs. Bleu de Prusse? I'm having a hard time deciding between the two colors and would love to hear from anyone who owns a bag in one of these colors how versatile they've been for your wardrobe.


Welcome to Chat!  Chat is just that - we talk about tons of stuff and rarely about Hermes.  You'll gat a LOT more replies if you start a new thread in the general Hermes area.  It's very confusing when one is new to tif, but you'll eventually figure out where to post what.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Charmaine13 said:


> Hello everyone  I'm not sure if this is the place to ask this question but I was wondering whether anyone can tell me the size of the mini Kelly in this picture? I have found information on the Kelly 20 and Kelly 15 but this seems smaller? TIA



Charmaine, I think it's supposed to be a 15cm, but the proportions of flap to bag look off to me.  Perhaps an "inspired by?"


----------



## Mindi B

.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I am so pooped. I took DD to Ikea in White Marsh. We went there because she's going to Philly to visit friends for the weekend. We found a bunch of items that will work well for her. But DD and I don't do well with self service furniture. Um, I may be in good shape, but I'm not hauling a queen sized mattress, 100lb bed frame, full sized sofa, end tables,et al and dining room set. Me Lexus won't hold it and my back won't stand it. I will try to order the stuff online and try to have it delivered. 

Then I drove to Union Market to get some items for a dinner party I'm having at my house. There is a store there with the most fabulous ice cream. I brought a cooler and got three half gallons -- Madagascar vanilla, chocolate cookies and coffee. I bought a bunch of other items too. But the ice cream is the last stop. Then I drove like a bat out of hell home. I made it in 35 minutes,

DH is playing poker tonight. 

So I'm solo. I made some pasta bolonese (sauce and pasta from Union Market). I steamed shrimp for shrimp cocktail. I'm going to make peach pie tonight, too.


----------



## India

It all sounds great, but I'm coming for the peach pie and the ice cream!


----------



## atelierforward

India said:


> Welcome to Chat!  Chat is just that - we talk about tons of stuff and rarely about Hermes.  You'll gat a LOT more replies if you start a new thread in the general Hermes area.  It's very confusing when one is new to tif, but you'll eventually figure out where to post what.


Oops. Sorry about that! I wasn't sure where to post an H question without starting a new thread.


----------



## atelierforward

megt10 said:


> I feel badly for the good drivers too. Considering this is only a Friday event with FedEx Express my guess is that the guy wants to get done early. This also happens on a day before a holiday. So I was pretty much just waiting for it to happen and it did. I had a great UPS driver who worked this route for years. He even gave me his cell # so that I could text him if I was expecting a package and wasn't going to be home. He would sign for me or meet me somewhere along his route so I could collect it. I miss him.
> 
> I read a bunch of complaints about FedEx drivers not delivering at all and stealing packages. I can't believe that anyone would be so stupid as to do stuff like that.
> 
> Thank you, India. Your daughter is smart to want the kids at her house and a stained concrete floor sounds like the way to go. I am an avid HGTV fan and watch a lot of the design shows. I have seen it done so nicely and it has a very modern feel to it.
> 
> The salad sounds wonderful! Let me know the next time you are fixing it and I will be right over.
> 
> 
> I have a Colvert Birkin. I love the color. It looks blue in some light and teal in others. I think it is a great year round color and goes nicely with almost any color.


Thank you Meg. I thought it might have a green tint to it, and you've confirmed it. It was hard to tell in photos. This insight helps. Thank you!


----------



## Charmaine13

Cavalier Girl said:


> Charmaine, I think it's supposed to be a 15cm, but the proportions of flap to bag look off to me.  Perhaps an "inspired by?"


Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## Mindi B

EB, you do more while pooped than I would after twelve hours' sleep.  Peach pie, huh?


----------



## ck21

EB--your dinner sounds delightful!  Wish I could still have pasta.  My family history of diabetes has forced me to give it up.  Pretty sure I'm pre-diabetic as it is, even though my weight is good and I exercise mostly regularly....


----------



## etoupebirkin

CK, I understand the pre-diabetic thing. I am alway on the look out.

Dinner was fantastic, shrimp cocktail, cheese and crackers for appetizers, bacon wrapped filets, corn, string beans with pesto for dinner and peach pie and ice cream for dessert. We also opened some serious wine.

But it was worth it and so delectable.


----------



## chaneljewel

Yum, EB!   Just not the shrimp as allergic to shellfish): which I detest!


----------



## pierina2

atelierforward said:


> Any thoughts / opinions of Colvert vs. Bleu de Prusse? I'm having a hard time deciding between the two colors and would love to hear from anyone who owns a bag in one of these colors how versatile they've been for your wardrobe.



I don't have these colors in bags but am familiar with both.  Colvert is a stronger, greener blue and I think would have more impact.  But might also be harder to work with lots of other colors, depending on what you wear. Personally I'd chose blue de prusse, but if you can see them both then go for the one that you love.  It's all about what moves you.


----------



## ouija board

Happy Tuesday, everyone! 

Ck, I missed something. What's happening in Vancouver? 

School starts in one week. Both DD and I are counting the days!


----------



## ck21

ouija board said:


> Happy Tuesday, everyone!
> 
> Ck, I missed something. What's happening in Vancouver?
> 
> School starts in one week. Both DD and I are counting the days!




The most wonderful weekend of shopping, yoga and a half marathon!!  Yahoo!!!  2 more sleeps!


----------



## eagle1002us

pierina2 said:


> I don't have these colors in bags but am familiar with both.  Colvert is a stronger, greener blue and I think would have more impact.  But might also be harder to work with lots of other colors, depending on what you wear. Personally I'd chose blue de prusse, but if you can see them both then go for the one that you love.  It's all about what moves you.


 


Hey* pierina2*, good to see you back.  What makes bleu de prusse so versatile?   Would like your thoughts on this.   (I own a BdeP K).  I like it b/c its an interesting (unusual) color with a green undertone.  You won't see it coming and going.   Yet, only when I saw some of the shawl/scarf modeling on the AW 2015 thread where Pocketbook Pup (as I recall) had a colvert bag and paired it with some deep colored HS (and fortunately H has a lot of offerings like that this season) did I realize BdeP's potential.   (Sorry for the run-on sentence).


----------



## pierina2

Maybe this isn't the place but it's nice to 'see' you too, eagle!  My DD has BdeP and wears it with everything - lights and prints in the summer, black and jeans all winter.  Perhaps it depends on your basic wardrobe colors?  It does seem like there are some great teal colors coming for Fall.


----------



## eagle1002us

pierina2 said:


> Maybe this isn't the place but it's nice to 'see' you too, eagle!  My DD has BdeP and wears it with everything - lights and prints in the summer, black and jeans all winter.  Perhaps it depends on your basic wardrobe colors?  It does seem like there are some great teal colors coming for Fall.


 


Everything, huh?   I wouldn't have thought of BdeP with black but that's a great idea.  


My colors are fall teals, greens, aubergine,  yellow-greens including citron, and some pale pink (blush),golden brown, and deep purple.    Do any of mine overlap with her colors?


----------



## ouija board

pierina2 said:


> Maybe this isn't the place but it's nice to 'see' you too, eagle!  My DD has BdeP and wears it with everything - lights and prints in the summer, black and jeans all winter.  Perhaps it depends on your basic wardrobe colors?  It does seem like there are some great teal colors coming for Fall.



I don't have bags in either color, but I would wear BdP like your DD does, basically like navy. I think Colvert is a very pretty color, but I find it hard to work teal into my wardrobe without it clashing in a big way. Not that I don't clash on a regular basis, but I can at least pass it off as "color blocking" or "InStyle says yellow and bright royal blue DO go together this season!"


----------



## ouija board

Ck, Vancouver sounds fun! Even with a half marathon thrown in.


----------



## ck21

One more sleep!

Still no word from LDM?


----------



## csshopper

Run, ck, run! and have a great time. Any special items on your shopping list?

Mindi, how is your DM doing this week?  Almost half way through August and hope your "sucking scissors" prediction is not becoming a reality.

eb- visions of your peach pie led to DH making a mouth watering peach cobbler from local Famers Market produce. The O Henry peaches were beautiful to look at and sweet and juicy to eat.

India- hope the wretched weather missed you????? 

ob- the back to school shopping must be fun.  I remember those days and sense of anticipation the kids had. Thankfully both liked school and always anticipated the new year. Now it's the grandchildren and they are already back in class.

Have felt a restless spirit this week and ended up re arranging furniture and "editing" collectibles and art to "freshen" things up a bit. DH has been very supportive, which makes it easier. And then there are the things he never even notices......


----------



## pierina2

eagle1002us said:


> Everything, huh?   I wouldn't have thought of BdeP with black but that's a great idea.
> 
> 
> My colors are fall teals, greens, aubergine,  yellow-greens including citron, and some pale pink (blush),golden brown, and deep purple.    Do any of mine overlap with her colors?


 


ouija board said:


> I don't have bags in either color, but I would wear BdP like your DD does, basically like navy. I think Colvert is a very pretty color, but I find it hard to work teal into my wardrobe without it clashing in a big way. Not that I don't clash on a regular basis, but I can at least pass it off as "color blocking" or "InStyle says yellow and bright royal blue DO go together this season!"


 

First of all, please let me say how much I enjoy reading chat.  I love how supportive you all are of each other, and how much you love your pets.  Moi aussi!

*eagle*, I'd be using that BdeP with black for sure.  Isn't there a great picture of Eva Longoria in an airport wearing her BdeP B with jeans and a black, or maybe dark gray top?  I htnk ti would be super with your teals and greens, especially the citrons.  If you have scarves or jewelry in those colors, why not?  I wear turquoise and atoll with black all the time, usually with turquoise or labradorite jewelry and something like the turquoise Lalbhai mousseline or the dark green/white/orchid Flamingo Party CSGM.  Or even with the H horn - somehow the glow of that material seems to be link disparate colors. 

 I'd think BdeP would also be lovely with golden brown, aubergine, and even the deep purple if it's warm enough.  Not so sure about blush pink without seeing it, but warm corals, yes indeedy.    Sounds like a Dark Autumn palette, which I just found out this Spring is perfect for me too.  And BdeP would fit right in there on the color fan.

Agreeing with you completely, *ouija -* treat the BdeP as navy and wear it with whatever you can.  And also that Colvert is more of a pop or accent color IMHO.  Though given your colors, *eagle,* maybe Colvert would work just fine for you too?  

I have the most luck when I get it all out of the closet and just try things on.  Without eliminating things I think won't work, I just try it all.  You never know.


----------



## JulesB68

Good luck ck! I'm always in admiration of runners; I'd love to just do it, but this body definitely was built for comfort not speed!


----------



## JulesB68

On the colvert front, I was quite surprised how familiar it felt to BJ. Obviously much darker but similar feel in tone. I was a little worried that because DH was with me when I picked up my colvert B, that he would think it too similar to the BJ. Although that might have worked in my favour if I had Meg's DH! Could have slipped that one right past him! 
I'm hoping that it will work more in the winter months than BJ does.


----------



## Mindi B

Hi, guys!  I'm the same, Jules.  I admire runners so much, but there is just no way I would benefit from trying to run.  Although I suppose bending double and gasping for breath might have some aerobic benefits, I just can't see it.
I would love something in Colvert, but I have a BJ Birkin and a Blue Izmir Evelyne and it seems like overkill.  If money were no object, well. . . I love Hermes blues.  pierina, you are my Queen of Blues!
css, isn't having a good clear-out satisfying?  Although when I took it upon myself to "clear out" some of the, er, collection of objects in DH's office, he was strangely unappreciative.


----------



## megt10

JulesB68 said:


> On the colvert front, I was quite surprised how familiar it felt to BJ. Obviously much darker but similar feel in tone. I was a little worried that because DH was with me when I picked up my colvert B, that he would think it too similar to the BJ. Although that might have worked in my favour if I had Meg's DH! Could have slipped that one right past him!
> I'm hoping that it will work more in the winter months than BJ does.



 too bad you couldn't slip it past DH. I love the Colvert color. I think it's very versatile and for me works with so much of my wardrobe. I could see wearing it year round.


----------



## Mindi B

ck, safe travels and run fast!  If you can, share a picture or two with us during your adventure!
css, the scissors-sucking is simmering (I love me some alliteration).  Slow boil, back burner.  I'll take it.
For some reason the late summer/early fall is always a difficult time for me.  I really think it's leftover school trauma.  It's been a long time since I had to concern myself with "back to school," but I guess decades of abject terror in one's formative years'll do that to ya.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Pierina, you should hang out in Chat, too!

I've had BDP and Colvert. I traded my BDP Birkin because it was. 35in Clemence and weighed a ton. But when I had it, I used it like Navy. Colvert Clemence one of the colors in my tri-color Kelly, along with turquoise swift and blue ostrich. I think Colvert is one of the most beautiful blues Hermes ever produced.

CK, good luck on your run. I like to run, but 4-5 miles is my limit. And I do NOT go fast.

Big hugs to all!


----------



## ck21

Checked in and Vancouver bound!


----------



## JulesB68

Safe flight ck. Have fun!

We're now in Italy. 2 days in a hotel before a villa for a week with toute famille. Hoping SIL will behave herself as she's been giving my DB muchos grief lately! 
Much wine may have to be consumed!!


----------



## India

Hallelujah!  Remember the two sterling baby cups that I "put in a safe place" before going to the Vineyard THREE YEARS ago?  One was DH's baby cup.  I tore up the 2nd floor of the house, looking for them - have continued to do so constantly for 3 years  as of late June.

Well, today I found them!!!!  I found them in the 1st floor linen closet that I was straightening out.  Considering that both cups were in 2nd floor bathrooms, I have NO IDEA why on earth I would have brought them down to the first floor to hide them, but clearly, that's what I did.  I'm SO glad to have found them - it just made me sick that one had been DH's baby cup.  Now about that missing mouse...guess it will turn up in 3 years or so, too!

I've learned something about myself; I'm a bedding hoarder.  I'm had my suspicious before, but this clean-up has proven it.  I have a VERY hard time getting rid of sheets and cases that are a bit too "tired" for everyday use, but still have some life in them.  Over the years, I've used the cases to take to the Vineyard - sheets are all queen size so they don't work there.  But now that I have a double bed up there, I have realized that two of the queens - the ones that are US-made, not UK-made (which are very oversized), will work just fine.  I need to gather up all my sheets for next summer now.  If I don't, it will just be another thing that I'll suddenly realize I need to do right before going.  Two sheets have already been laundered, and most of the cases have been ironed.  I'm soaking another top sheet and another pair of cases.

And speaking of that, I realized when I put them into my washing machine to soak, that my basement tubs had water in them, and bits of melon seeds and melon floating in the water.  My kitchen and the tubs are on a different waste line than the one I replaced (at huge cost!) 5 years ago.  I had a problem with this line when I got home last summer, but thought I had solved it by just doing a bit of laundry at a time so the old pipes to the sewer would not be taxed.  My plumber has now told me that I should NEVER put melon in the disposal.  Huh? Let's see - no melon, no coffee grounds, no egg shells, no bones, no meat fat or gristle.  I guess that leaves soggy cereal as about the only thing that is suitable.  Why do I bother to have the danged thing?  

I've been on the phone with the plumber since early this morning, BEGGING them to come out.  Of course, even thought I only run the dishwasher once a week, and do only 1 or 2 loads of laundry a week, I am now down to one pair of knickers and have no glasses.  So I really need them. Eureka!  They're here!


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Pierina, you should hang out in Chat, too!
> 
> I've had BDP and Colvert. I traded my BDP Birkin because it was. 35in Clemence and weighed a ton. But when I had it, I used it like Navy. Colvert Clemence one of the colors in my tri-color Kelly, along with turquoise swift and blue ostrich. I think Colvert is one of the most beautiful blues Hermes ever produced.
> 
> CK, good luck on your run. I like to run, but 4-5 miles is my limit. And I do NOT go fast.
> 
> Big hugs to all!


 
EB, did BDP look like Colvert?


----------



## eagle1002us

pierina2 said:


> First of all, please let me say how much I enjoy reading chat.  I love how supportive you all are of each other, and how much you love your pets.  Moi aussi!
> 
> *eagle*, I'd be using that BdeP with black for sure.  Isn't there a great picture of Eva Longoria in an airport wearing her BdeP B with jeans and a black, or maybe dark gray top?  I htnk ti would be super with your teals and greens, especially the citrons.  If you have scarves or jewelry in those colors, why not?  I wear turquoise and atoll with black all the time, usually with turquoise or labradorite jewelry and something like the turquoise Lalbhai mousseline or the dark green/white/orchid Flamingo Party CSGM.  Or even with the H horn - somehow the glow of that material seems to be link disparate colors.
> 
> I'd think BdeP would also be lovely with golden brown, aubergine, and even the deep purple if it's warm enough.  Not so sure about blush pink without seeing it, but warm corals, yes indeedy.    Sounds like a Dark Autumn palette, which I just found out this Spring is perfect for me too.  And BdeP would fit right in there on the color fan.
> 
> Agreeing with you completely, *ouija -* treat the BdeP as navy and wear it with whatever you can.  And also that Colvert is more of a pop or accent color IMHO.  Though given your colors, *eagle,* maybe Colvert would work just fine for you too?
> 
> I have the most luck when I get it all out of the closet and just try things on.  Without eliminating things I think won't work, I just try it all.  You never know.




Thank you for the color advice, *Pierina*.   I was googling dark autumn vs. soft autumn (which I pretty much thought I was) yesterday after your message.  Certainly those two palettes overlap to some degree.


With your beautiful colors of turquoise and lagoon, dark autumn is your color base?   Really?  Any inclination toward mod shots of you with dark autumn cws would be most interesting b/c I can hardly imagine you without turquoise and lagoon as your cw foundation.  (Not to imply at all that dark autumn would not work for you -- you have such beautiful coloring that I can't imagine any color palette not working for you).    


I always loved navy purses.  My first "good" purse was navy and it was in a shape as tailored and lady-like as a Kelly.    All the fashion emphasis on b&w bumps navy from the stage but navy is starting to come back a bit, especially in a dark winter color ("midnight"), from what I've seen.


----------



## eagle1002us

ouija board said:


> I don't have bags in either color, but I would wear BdP like your DD does, basically like navy. I think Colvert is a very pretty color, but I find it hard to work teal into my wardrobe without it clashing in a big way. Not that I don't clash on a regular basis, but I can at least pass it off as "color blocking" or "InStyle says yellow and bright royal blue DO go together this season!"


 


Instyle has these nice little booklets included in the magazine from time to time about putting colors together (including "wild card" pairings) and I really enjoy those.


yes, *Ouija*, yellow and bright royal blue DO go together.  For years I didn't wear yellow but have discovered it in the last couple of years.


----------



## Mindi B

Aggressiveness, hallucinations, and increased risk of suicide: These are just a few of the side effects of a new prescription sleep aid I just saw advertised.  Um, FDA?  Really?
I think it would be better to have insomnia.
Golly.
Let's hope my DF doesn't hear about this one.  Oy.


----------



## India

I think sleep aids are very dangerous.  The cardiac nurse/exercise physiologist on the Vineyard told me of her experience with a highly advertised sleep aid and that a doctor at the hospital told her that he refused to prescribe it to his patients.  The symptoms you described for the new drug are similar to the highly prescribed drug that is used so often.  

While insomnia is terrible, there are so many behavior modifications one can use to bring relief.  Even if they only "sort of" help insomnia, the side effects of these drugs are VERY significant.  I'd have to be pretty desperate...

Yes, you do NOT want your father to find out about his new drug, Mindi!  My FIL became obsessed about his sleeping and was taking meds which caused him to be so disoriented during the night when getting up to go to the bathroom, that he had multiple falls.  When one has falls in ones 90's, it's as if everything inside gets all mixed up and he was never the same again.  Of course he absolutely believed that the fact that he slept in his chair multiple times each day, and that he had two rum and tonics every night before dinner, had nothing to do with his insomnia.  As you said, "Oy"...


----------



## Mindi B

Sounds scarily familiar, India.  My dad is taking more than enough narcotic medications; nothing should be added.  But I have no input, so just hope he won't pursue this new thing.  
ck should be safely ensconced in Vancouver by now and have her running shoes unpacked!  Go, ck!
Poor HenHen has an ear infection of some sort.  He's been scratching it with increasing violence all week and it is seriously pink.  Our vet is fitting him in tomorrow, bless her, so we'll get him sorted and on some sort of medication by the weekend.  Poor baby.  Miss Olive has never had a single ear issue and Henry has 'em constantly.  Jeez.  My special needs dawg.


----------



## tesi

ck-  you go girl&#8230;..

love to all&#8230;&#8230;some drama here.  hubby has had a fire at his company.  its a manufacturing plant so a big deal.  i swear that life  never runs on a nice even keel for any period of time.  any extra vibes would be appreciated.

miss catching up in a more meaningful way but have been overwhelmed.  just know that my warm thoughts and happy energy are with you all&#8230;.


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> EB, did BDP look like Colvert?


Eagle, BDP is far darker than Colvert. I view BDP as close to navy, while Colvert is a darker mid-range blue.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Eagle, BDP is far darker than Colvert. I view BDP as close to navy, while Colvert is a darker mid-range blue.


 


Thanks* etoupe*.   This clarifies the relationship between the two colors and it helps me make sense of what people have been saying.   I haven't seen colvert IRL, only a swatch  maybe a year or two ago.


----------



## Mindi B

tesi, I am so sorry to hear this--hoping the damage is limited and no one was hurt.  Sending BIG vibes to you and your DH.


----------



## csshopper

tesi-transcontinental vibes coming to you and your husband. So sorry to read this news and hope no one was injured, damage to goods, materials, and structure is bad enough!

india- your heart must have started pounding when you found the missing items. That is GREAT news! I now have renewed hope that something I "hid" a year ago will turn up. Have wracked my brain till it hurts and cannot remember. So frustrating. 

eagle, I am fairly new to H so have limited knowledge about colors, but I do know BDP is navy-like because I just had this discussion with my SA a week ago. Told her I wanted something in navy and she said, "BDP" would be a good selection.

Mindi- yikes and double yikes. DH sometimes takes a prescription sleep drug, but only sparingly because when he does he ALWAYS has nightmares. I have occasional insomnia, but would rather be tired than drugged. 

ck- hope you have perfect weather for your run.   We're there in spirit, if not in body to cheer you on!!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

csshopper said:


> tesi-transcontinental vibes coming to you and your husband. So sorry to read this news and hope no one was injured, damage to goods, materials, and structure is bad enough!
> 
> india- your heart must have started pounding when you found the missing items. That is GREAT news! I now have renewed hope that something I "hid" a year ago will turn up. Have wracked my brain till it hurts and cannot remember. So frustrating.
> 
> eagle, I am fairly new to H so have limited knowledge about colors, but I do know BDP is navy-like because I just had this discussion with my SA a week ago. Told her I wanted something in navy and she said, "BDP" would be a good selection.
> 
> Mindi- yikes and double yikes. DH sometimes takes a prescription sleep drug, but only sparingly because when he does he ALWAYS has nightmares. I have occasional insomnia, but would rather be tired than drugged.
> 
> ck- hope you have perfect weather for your run.   We're there in spirit, if not in body to cheer you on!!!!


 
Thanks for the confirmation, *csshopper*.  When the bag first came into the boutique, I admired it in the glass case but it was evidently promised to someone.   Maybe a year later another one was put into the case and this time (being a bit more savvy) I got it a couple of days later -- my first H bag.  It looked quite a bit like a navy bag in the daylight altho the store lighting made it look closer to teal.   I mentioned the first "good" bag I got was navy and by getting the BDP I was really getting as close as I could to a navy bag.  They look so elegant in a feminine shape like the Kelly.


----------



## ouija board

Happy Saturday! Hoping Ck has run her half marathon and is getting her shopping mojo on. 

Tesi, vibes for your DH and his employees. Hope no one was hurt. It's such a frightening and disruptive experience. 

Mindi, I hope HenHen's ear is better! 

The countdown to first day of school has started. Her ballet outfit has changed this year to white. White leotards for little kids, really people?


----------



## Mindi B

Makes perfect sense if you own stock in Clorox, OB.
Gave Henry a quarter tab of Prednisone yesterday (per the vet), and that stuff is magic.  His ear is better.  But he continues to slowly lose weight, so after bloodwork (basically normal; very mild malabsorption) and x-rays (normal GI tract), we are at the point of endo$copy. $$$.  $igh. That dawg.  That skinny dawg.
Today is my and DH's 28th wedding anniversary!  I did laundry.  Let's see: 25th is silver, 28th is Tide.  Yup.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> Makes perfect sense if you own stock in Clorox, OB.
> Gave Henry a quarter tab of Prednisone yesterday (per the vet), and that stuff is magic.  His ear is better.  But he continues to slowly lose weight, so after bloodwork (basically normal; very mild malabsorption) and x-rays (normal GI tract), we are at the point of endo$copy. $$$.  $igh. That dawg.  That skinny dawg.
> Today is my and DH's 28th wedding anniversary!  I did laundry.  Let's see: 25th is silver, 28th is Tide.  Yup.



Happy anniversary to you and Mr. B! I hope you at least got the bedazzled bottle of Tide!


----------



## ouija board

mistikat said:


> Happy anniversary to you and Mr. B! I hope you at least got the bedazzled bottle of Tide!




Dang, people will bedazzle anything! 

Happy anniversary, Mindi! Sorry to hear that Henry's losing weight despite fairly normal lab work. That's always perplexing.


----------



## mistikat

ouija board said:


> *Dang, people will bedazzle anything! *
> 
> Happy anniversary, Mindi!



And for that, I am very grateful!


----------



## alismarr

For my 11th wedding anniversary DH bought me a wheelbarrow for the garden.  Not sure if that beats the pair of stepladders that my sister received from her hubby one Xmas.  Surprisingly, we are both still married to these men.


----------



## tesi

got a dyson vac once for christmas.  frankly i was ecstatic&#8230;..i have them in multiples now.  

love to all.  wishes to mindi for henry and his complicated self&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Makes perfect sense if you own stock in Clorox, OB.
> Gave Henry a quarter tab of Prednisone yesterday (per the vet), and that stuff is magic.  His ear is better.  But he continues to slowly lose weight, so after bloodwork (basically normal; very mild malabsorption) and x-rays (normal GI tract), we are at the point of endo$copy. $$$.  $igh. That dawg.  That skinny dawg.
> Today is my and DH's 28th wedding anniversary!  I did laundry.  Let's see: 25th is silver, 28th is Tide.  Yup.


 
Congrats, *Mindi*.  Have a good one.   Hen Hen is in good hands with you.


----------



## ouija board

alismarr said:


> For my 11th wedding anniversary DH bought me a wheelbarrow for the garden.  Not sure if that beats the pair of stepladders that my sister received from her hubby one Xmas.  Surprisingly, we are both still married to these men.




It takes a very confident man to gift a stepladder or wheelbarrow to his wife on their anniversary!


----------



## ck21

ouija board said:


> Happy Saturday! Hoping Ck has run her half marathon and is getting her shopping mojo on.
> 
> Tesi, vibes for your DH and his employees. Hope no one was hurt. It's such a frightening and disruptive experience.
> 
> Mindi, I hope HenHen's ear is better!
> 
> The countdown to first day of school has started. Her ballet outfit has changed this year to white. White leotards for little kids, really people?




Yes and yes!  Good run--12 minutes faster than last year!  And, I bought a MG bag thanks to y'all.  I liked the tumbled leather tote, which I know isn't as popular, but it's so scrumptious!!


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> Yes and yes!  Good run--12 minutes faster than last year!  And, I bought a MG bag thanks to y'all.  I liked the tumbled leather tote, which I know isn't as popular, but it's so scrumptious!!



Way to go-12 minutes is a chunk of time!

Sounds like a good trip, running and shopping. So happy for you, you've earned it


----------



## Mindi B

ck, twelve minutes is HUGE!  Well done!  And I think the MG tumbled leather looks lovely; I've eyed it myself.
mistikat, that Tide bottle is everyTHANG.   My dad once gave my mom a new faucet for Christmas.  How a man can reach adulthood without knowing better is a mystery to me.  OB, you are kind to call it confidence--I would call it cluelessness.  But a Dyson might be in a different category.  I love me some cleaning devices.
Thanks for the good thoughts for Henry.  He is a complex, leggy fellow indeed.  We love him dearly, but for my next dog I would like the kind who can eat rocks and come up smiling.  Enough with the delicate flowers, already!


----------



## Mindi B

DH came home from walking the dogs this morning and said, "It just occurred to me. . . We've been married longer than we've not been married."
:weird:


----------



## India

ck, way to go!  Twelve minutes is amazing!  And your shopping sounds pretty amazing as well!

Tesi, SO sorry about the fire.  Hope all is well - dealing with insurance companies is a HUGE hassle.  

Mindi, I'm with you - "clueless" not "confident"!  I remember one year my mother and I were shopping before Christmas at the old Woolf Bros specialty store in Kansas City.  My mother needed a new robe and was trying on one that was gorgeous, but it was also $45. This was in the 1950's so that was an expensive robe!.  I remember her looking at it longingly and saying "I wonder if your father would give this to me for Christmas?".  Dumb me - I immediately said, "Oh, he's giving you a new toaster for Christmas!".  It made her so livid she bought the robe.  You know she still had that robe when she died 40 years later...

I've been up to my neck with plumbing problems (two trips out here and a third to come - they can't find the right "innards" for my 1948 American Standard toilet in the basement - original to the house.  I have finally caught up on all my laundry and all the ironing, both from Vineyard bedding and what was in my freezer from Christmas, Easter and Mother's Day.  Procrastinate?  Who me?

Now to get ready for the arrival of my DS and two DGC on Thurs.  I need to get DSIL over today to set up the blow-up bed - he's leaving for PA tomorrow as his stepfather died and his mother has gone totally to pieces.  She was always one short step to chaos and this has done her in totally.  May be some cognitive function problems going on, too.  With one daughter in CA, sone here but not very helpful and somewhat emotionally detached from her, all this is going to fall on her daughter who leaves not that far away in NJ.  My heart goes out to her...

Since DSIL is leaving tomorrow, I'm on "after-school" duty with the boys.  DD will be out of town Wed till late that evening so that will include dinner.  By the time my son leaves with the children next Mon, I'll be ready to crawl into bed for a week!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, I meant confident as in "I'm confident that this is too heavy for my wife to pick up and throw at my head" lol! Actually, tto buy me a household appliance or tool, DH would have to put forth more effort and remember what appliance or tool I've complained about. With jewelry, he just has to buy something shiny and know that he's pretty safe.


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, got it, OB!  Yes, a ladder, wheelbarrow, or vacuum cleaner would meet that test.  India's mom's toaster or my mom's faucet, however, might make good projectiles.  My DH sounds like yours.  He doesn't pay much attention to my natterings about this or that appliance; however, I am fussy about my bling, so generally I am in the position of identifying, pricing, and sourcing the gift, and sometimes buying it as well.  DH lets the store wrap it.  So his participation is crucial, but limited.


----------



## ouija board

Yes, toaster or, gasp, faucet, qualifies as clueless on so many levels. DH is actually quite astute when picking out jewelry on his own, though he sticks to pretty traditional stuff. If he had to buy Hermes silver jewelry or anything contemporary, he'd be at a total loss.


----------



## tesi

ck-  good for you.  my fitness idol!  and enjoy the new bag. sounds wonderful.  
india-  may you have much energy as you help with the grands during this difficult time for their father.  you will be exhausted i'm sure but happy as well.

mindi-funny your dh mentioned the more married than not milestone.  i said the same to hubby this year at our 25th. i simple do not know where the years have gone. 
 i look around and realize my girls are college grads, and now both employed, and soon both with their own homes.  my little baby's apartment awaits her in north carolina, as does her new job.  we help her move there in the next weeks.  its a melancholy time&#8230;..

post-fire work continues.  some production has resumed, but no shipping yet. it will be a long road but hubby is more optimistic.  i will not be putting anything too posh on my holiday list&#8230;.

love to all-and know i send happy vibes your way.


----------



## etoupebirkin

[B said:
			
		

> alismarr[/B];29027112]For my 11th wedding anniversary DH bought me a wheelbarrow for the garden.  Not sure if that beats the pair of stepladders that my sister received from her hubby one Xmas.  Surprisingly, we are both still married to these men.



Ouch! That's why I buy my own anniversary and anniversary presents. 

*Tesi, *I hope things turned out OK with the fire and I hope no one got hurt.

*CK*, Congrats on your time!!!

*Mindi, *Happy Anniversary!!! And like you, I&#8217;ve been married more time in my life than I was single&#8212;and that&#8217;s a good thing. Though I did want to throttle my DH yesterday. More on THAT below.

Well it was a momentous weekend Chez EB. DH and I are officially empty nesters. While on the whole that&#8217;s a great thing, it did have some moments.

DD found a job as a medical scribe near where she went to school. She found a two-bedroom apartment in a lovely community. She will sublet the second bedroom&#8212;everyone is OK with that. DD has no furniture and household items. 
1.	Last weekend, DD shops the EB household. She likes my Grandmother&#8217;s dresser. But it&#8217;s in serious need of re-hab. EB, goes to Home Depot and Athropologie and less than one week later said dresser is transformed.
2.	DD and I also go to Anthropologie and outfit some lovely items for her apartment. It&#8217;s a good thing she wants to be a Radiologist, because the girl&#8217;s got TASTE!!!  And, of course since she&#8217;s such a great kid, Mom is a S O F T I E.
3.	We also go to IKEA and choose lots of great stuff.

4.	 In order to transport furniture, EB rents a cargo van. And this thing is like a small aircraft carrier. It&#8217;s one of those Holy Cr*p! moments when you get behind the wheel of this thing. DH and I pick up this beast at about 10:30 AM Saturday. DD is in her car and we make it to the IKEA by 11:00 AM. We are out of the store at 1:00 PM. We need to make it to her location by 5:00 PM in order to reach the rental office and pick up her key. In normal circumstances, the drive should have taken 2.5 hours. 

At 3:30 pm, we were stuck in traffic not 20 miles from IKEA. (CG, you know this stretch of road too well.) It was the worst traffic on I-95 that I&#8217;ve ever encountered&#8212;even at Thanksgiving. We are trying to reach the rental office to see what we can do. And they are not returning our calls or emails!!! We did not want to get to her apartment and not be able to get in. That would mean renting a hotel room&#8212;DH and I did not have anything with us&#8212;DH was adamant that that was out of the question.

I&#8217;m driving (the beast of a vehicle) and DH is throwing a temper tantrum!!! So much so, that I finally told him I was F E D  U P he had to S T O P !!!! Luckily DD was in her car following us, so she was spared from DH&#8217;s temper. He admitted, he was an A**!  So, at close to 4:00 we decide, we can&#8217;t stand this any more and that we were going to turn around and go home. We would get up at the crack of dawn (today) and drive to her apartment and move her in.

At 4:15 the rental office returns out call and tells us that they&#8217;ll leave the apartment open with her keys on the counter. Hooray!!!, So we turn around again and reach her apartment.

P.S. We got to her apartment at 6:30, moved her in, assembled her bed. And left her to assemble the rest.  We left at 11:15 PM. Got home at 2:15 AM, and was in bed by 3:AM.

I am eternally grateful to: the people at IKEA who helped us load the van. And yes we filled that thing up. And to the young man who help us bring the sofa up to DD&#8217;s apartment. That piece weighed 110 lbs and DH, DD and I were struggling.

Things I learned. DD is good at putting together IKEA furniture. She&#8217;s quite organized. I did buy her a toolkit with hammer, screwdrivers, wrenches, pliers, etc.​
She had her first day of work today. I&#8217;m feeling a bit wistful&#8212;in a good way. My kids are launched. And they are good people.

I need to find my camera. I did take pictures of the dresser. It turned out well.


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, EB, a wild adventure to commemorate the end of an era.  Congrats on getting two smart, kind people out into the world (and with some awesome furniture, to boot).
tesi, keeping you in my thoughts as the clean up and recovery at the plant continue.  Sounds like things are slowly getting back to normal, and your DH seems to have a wonderful outlook.


----------



## Mindi B

The Hermes forum is sort of an odd place to mention this, but has anyone else noticed the rapidly growing divide in the clothing market with regard to price and quality?  Not that many years ago, I could find so-called "bridge line"  pieces at, let's say, $200-400.  This was DKNY instead of Donna Karan, or stores/designers like Tibi, Rag & Bone, Helmut Lang and IRO.  The quality was good and the selections were on-trend.  Now these formerly mid-priced lines start above $300 for a shirt and move up precipitously from there.  Fabrication and construction are increasingly dicey, too.  Full-on designer pieces still command four and five figures, of course.  But "affordable" clothing has become "disposable" clothing.  One can get a trendy piece from Zara or a Nordstrom house line for $100 or less, but that piece will often be poorly-made (probably by an exploited worker overseas), and will last one season, maybe.
For me, an old person who need not be (should not be?) aggressively trendy, I have the option of buying just a very few more expensive pieces, which is fine.  But what are most people to do?  The same thing is happening with accessories (she says, tortuously dragging the conversation back toward Hermes).  Even mid-level designer bags (Alexander Wang, 3.1 Phillip Lim) are at think-twice prices. There is no such thing as a decent mid-priced line any more.
Of course, compared to Hermes, everything is a bargain.  There's that.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, I never really noticed it, but you're right. DVF, Joie, etc all range from the high 200's and up. Looking through my closet, the divide is pretty clear..gap and Target tshirts alongside Chanel and Akris. My go to for mid priced clothing used to be Anthropologie, but their quality is definitely low. Most of their knit tops develop holes or feel threadbare after about two years of normal wear. With our hot and sweaty summers, I have to stick with "disposable" brands for tshirts, otherwise I'll be spending a fortune in dry cleaning. I've actually been impressed with the Gap and Target tshirts that I currently own. They've held up to weekly washing for three years, and the only reason that I have to get rid of them is because they no longer fit...not their fault, too many donuts consumed by their wearer  

EB, so glad everyone and everything made it to DD's new apartment! It can't have gone smoothly, otherwise you'd have no story to tell the grandkids about the day their mom moved into her very first apartment. Job well done on raising such great kids. You must be so proud!


----------



## Mindi B

Exactly, OB!  Currently popular "high-low" dressing isn't so much a choice as a necessity, since those are the only two categories.  But it can't be working all that well, given the frequency of sales I'm seeing.  I think many designers are pricing themselves out of the markets.  Very, very few folks can afford a lot at the current high-end price points.
I am trying SO hard this year to buy only stuff that works for the life I live--in which I am often covered with dog hair and a typical outing involves swinging by CVS on the way to yoga.  Not stuff that works in my fantasy life--in which I am frequently photographed taking long, confident strides down the streets of European cities while my loooong, shiny hair blows gracefully in the breeze.
DH has it figured out:  Work from home in ratty gym shorts and tees.


----------



## India

mindi, you're SO right!  I've been shopping at Saks since I was 14 yr old - nearly 58 yrs.  But there is very little there I can afford anymore and I'm not THAT poor.  I find that for everyday, I lean toward LLBean (still good quality), Chicos for pants and an occasional blouse (their tops are just not me), and Garnet Hill for cashmere sweaters for winter.  In the summer, I adore the Roberta Roller Rabbit cotton tops and tunics.  That, with a pair of Chico's white pants, is pretty much my uniform.  

Don't even get me started on shoes...

Well, I am now offically totally senile.  I was reading the Peak of Chic blog this morning and it was about bed trays and the lovely china and linens that went with them.  When we lived in LA in the early 80's, I scored a gorgeous wicker bed tray AND its stand (I've never seen a stand before or since).  It was a disgusting rosy beige but a can of white spray paint had it looking good in short order.  Over the years, I've also collected three sets of bed tray linens for breakfast, one never used.  I love these SO much - lots of linen, organdy and Madeira embroidery.  

But, I've never had a breakfast set of china.  I've always been drawn to the ones made by Shelley - dainty flowers and the polka dot ones are TDF.  So are the prices!  These things are collected by SERIOUS Shelley collectors and go for ridiculous prices.  I haven't searched on ebay for these in a long time, but did this AM and I SCORED!  Apparently, the seller didn't know how to spell Shelley - she spelled it Shelly.  I got a breakfast set AND yet another wicker tray (right - I REALLY need that!) for $199.  It is missing its teapot but has the hot water pot, so I can use that for my tea.  

Now, I need to finish the elbow pillow cases I started making about 15 years ago.  Yes, elbow pillows - they are perfect for eating breakfast in bed and are as rare as Dodo bird eggs.  I got the ones I have at a rummage sale at our Episcopal church in St Louis about 45 years ago (Episcopal church rummage sales used to have the BEST stuff, discarded by daughters of deceased wealthy women!).  

Oh - I forgot!  I'm a widow!  Just who is going to fix my breakfast and carry this upstairs to me?  Do you think it might be possible to train Godfrey and Shimmer to do this?  Shimmer could wear a little white apron and cap like a maid?  

Like I said - I've gone totally bonkers...but then you all knew that, didn't you!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi,  you and I live in the same fantasy life! Pretty similar real life, too.

India, these pups have to earn their keep somehow! There's something about getting a great deal that justifies everything.


----------



## csshopper

India- I LOVED your post. To heck with practicality at our age, we need to just enjoy and indulge as much as possible, we've earned it. That's my story and I'm sticking to it! Just the idea of breakfast in bed served on a wicker tray filled with delightful china and with arms supported by elbow pillows sounds like bliss.  

Mindi- yes to all you said about clothing quality and prices. I am beginning to dread shopping, even for the minimum things I need for my current lifestyle

eb- what fun for you, maybe exhausting, but fun to launch a daughter and be part of her establishing her first home. She's had a wonderful role model with excellent taste so, of course, she is going to want good things. 

ob- see, what you have to look forward to? And I mean that in a positive way. 

tesi-love to you too and enjoy the time with your daughter.


----------



## ck21

Mindi-I have loved Patagonia for high quality mostly casual wear.  The price/quality trade off is great.  Admittedly, not fancy or high fashion, but it covers one wardrobe category.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, Speedy!  Er, ck!  I appreciate the suggestion.  Are you enjoying your MG tote?


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, Speedy!  Er, ck!  I appreciate the suggestion.  Are you enjoying your MG tote?




Not yet on the tote.  I'm finding it suffers from the same, strong odor I've read about here.  Have you had any with that?

I'm airing it out, but if it doesn't improve, I'll pursue a return.


----------



## JulesB68

Tesi, my thoughts are with you and your DH. I hope that his company hasn't suffered too great a loss & that no-one was injured. 

CK, congrats on a fantastic time and definitely a well-deserved purchase/reward afterwards!

Mindi, happy anniversary! We're way over the 50:50 mark too; DH has a somewhat difficult relationship with his parents and has spent Christmas with my family since he was 21. A few years ago he pointed out that he had spent more time with my family than his own and was actually glad of it! It was quite sweet!

EB, your story of moving your daughter sounds very familiar. When my parents were helping me move to my first place of my own, my dad was driving the rental van & not exactly enjoying the experience when all of a sudden the gear lever came off in his hand as he was doing 60 on a busy dual carriageway! I think I will owe them forever and a day!

Just a quick check in from Tuscany! Think we may have discovered heaven on earth:
	

		
			
		

		
	




We're renting a house that we first visited 11 years ago, when we absolutely loved the location but the house was a bit basic. It now has new owners and they have done the most amazing job of renovating the place, I just want to find them & kiss them to say thank you! This location was crying out for a fantastic house like this! 
In one direction you can see Siena and another San Gimignano. The views are to die for, as are the sunsets.


----------



## pierina2

etoupebirkin said:


> Pierina, you should hang out in Chat, too!
> 
> I've had BDP and Colvert. I traded my BDP Birkin because it was. 35in Clemence and weighed a ton. But when I had it, I used it like Navy. Colvert Clemence one of the colors in my tri-color Kelly, along with turquoise swift and blue ostrich. I think Colvert is one of the most beautiful blues Hermes ever produced.
> 
> CK, good luck on your run. I like to run, but 4-5 miles is my limit. And I do NOT go fast.
> 
> Big hugs to all!


 

Thank you, *eb,* I should speak up from time to time!


----------



## 3mmz

Mindi B said:


> Exactly, OB!  Currently popular "high-low" dressing isn't so much a choice as a necessity, since those are the only two categories.  But it can't be working all that well, given the frequency of sales I'm seeing.  I think many designers are pricing themselves out of the markets.  Very, very few folks can afford a lot at the current high-end price points.
> I am trying SO hard this year to buy only stuff that works for the life I live--in which I am often covered with dog hair and a typical outing involves swinging by CVS on the way to yoga.  Not stuff that works in my fantasy life--in which I am frequently photographed taking long, confident strides down the streets of European cities while my loooong, shiny hair blows gracefully in the breeze.
> DH has it figured out:  Work from home in ratty gym shorts and tees.



I think that's the reason it's priced up so much- I heard something on NPR about how mid-level designers aren't doing well since everyone just waits for deals and outlet shopping these days, so designers are raising prices planning to sell it at a sale price. 

Personally, I just shop at Ann Taylor for everything unless it's really fancy!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, Jules, man, that is BEAUTIFUL!  Can I come, please, can I?


----------



## Mindi B

ck21 said:


> Not yet on the tote.  I'm finding it suffers from the same, strong odor I've read about here.  Have you had any with that?
> 
> I'm airing it out, but if it doesn't improve, I'll pursue a return.



Oh, no!  That is not okay!  How disappointing.  Hope it evaporates. . . .


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Oh, no!  That is not okay!  How disappointing.  Hope it evaporates. . . .




I know--I'm bummed.  I'm hoping that a return, should it be needed, isn't too challenging.  I'll give it a week!


----------



## csshopper

Jules- oh, my, how beautiful. Looks like something in a magazine. Thank you for posting, it sparked some lovely memories of a trip to that area.


----------



## India

Jules, what bliss!!!  I am GREEN wit envy!

Tesi, I remember all that moving very well.  We did it in a Suburban, towing a trailer, many, many times.  My daughter's Suburban is 15 yrs old with 200,010 thousand miles on it.  She asked me if I really thought they still needed a Suburban.  I laughter and reminded her that she has at least 10-12 more years of needing one - first getting them to college, then first apts etc.  I LOVED helping both my DS and DD set up their first post-college homes, and I made sure they actually WERE homes - no mattresses on the floor and milk crates instead of a chest of drawers, the way most of their friends lived.  I'm a great believer in helping children start a civilized, adult life - helps lift them out of the last shreds of adolescence.  

DD was laughing today that she hopes that DGS1 ends up with her old Suburban.  It's like the Subaru commercial where the mother talks about her daughter growing up in her Subaru.  She said there are probably not very many 16 yr olds whose car is the same one in which his parents brought him home from the hospital!  Insurance rates should be low on the old clunker...

ck, that is SO disappointing about the smell.  I agree - if it continues, back it goes.  Really quite unacceptable quality control.  How could they not notice this!


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi,  do brands like Eileen Fisher and Lafayette 148 appeal to you?   I have a fair amount of EF stuff.   L-148 has beautiful stuff altho the prices are high.    EF is a much more casual line, based on cardigans, compared with L-148, which has beautiful tailored jackets and separates. 


On the other hand, I sew.  Long skirts make hosiery optional.  Vests are cooler (and less imposing) to wear with HS than jackets.   I can't say that sewing saves money b/c my fabric stash offsets any savings.   But I come closer to getting the colors and fabrics I like, like linen.   Love linen.


----------



## Mindi B

Those are both excellent brands, eagle, but my style is more, I don't know, bohemian? than those brands tend to support.  It is so marvelous that you sew.  I wish I did, even if it were just enough to tailor things myself, but I am about as handy at sewing as I am at cooking.  As in, not at all.
India, don't knock milk crates!  It is truly lovely that you and EB and others can help your children start out their adult lives with some decent home decor, but not everyone can afford to do so.  DH and I had cheap plastic furniture and grotty hand-me-downs for the first 5 years of our marriage, as neither set of parents was in a position to help us furnish an apartment, and we were both fresh out of college and on our ways to grad school.  We survived--not in style, but survived!  Of course, it could be argued that I am still not free of those last adolescent shreds. . . .   As all who read my posts can attest!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Jules, your photograph is worthy of a National Geographic spread on the charms of Tuscany!  Enjoy your holiday, and with views like that, it's a can't miss.


----------



## ck21

eagle1002us said:


> Mindi,  do brands like Eileen Fisher and Lafayette 148 appeal to you?   I have a fair amount of EF stuff.   L-148 has beautiful stuff altho the prices are high.    EF is a much more casual line, based on cardigans, compared with L-148, which has beautiful tailored jackets and separates.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, I sew.  Long skirts make hosiery optional.  Vests are cooler (and less imposing) to wear with HS than jackets.   I can't say that sewing saves money b/c my fabric stash offsets any savings.   But I come closer to getting the colors and fabrics I like, like linen.   Love linen.




I love many EF pieces.  Some are just too big for my small frame, but I have and adore many.  

I have work to do and I just want to go to bed.....


----------



## etoupebirkin

Jules, that picture is STUNNING!!! I wanna be where you are!!!

CG, Good luck with your MG bag.

Here a couple of  pics I've been owing Chat peeps for Colvert Clemence on my Tri-color Kelly-- the bright color is Turquoise Swift.

And, DD's dresser.


----------



## eagle1002us

tesi said:


> ck-  good for you.  my fitness idol!  and enjoy the new bag. sounds wonderful.
> india-  may you have much energy as you help with the grands during this difficult time for their father.  you will be exhausted i'm sure but happy as well.
> 
> mindi-funny your dh mentioned the more married than not milestone.  i said the same to hubby this year at our 25th. i simple do not know where the years have gone.
> i look around and realize my girls are college grads, and now both employed, and soon both with their own homes.  my little baby's apartment awaits her in north carolina, as does her new job.  we help her move there in the next weeks.  its a melancholy time..
> 
> post-fire work continues.  some production has resumed, but no shipping yet. it will be a long road but hubby is more optimistic.  i will not be putting anything too posh on my holiday list.
> 
> love to all-and know i send happy vibes your way.




Sorry to hear about fire,* tesi*.   Hope life sends you a bunch of good things to compensate for things like that.


----------



## ck21

EB-you are so talented!

Tesi-I'm so sorry about the fire.  Sending good thoughts to you and DH'


----------



## tesi

jules-  that view is just beyond beautiful!  enjoy every minute.
eb-  the dresser is gorgeous.  i was in a funky resale shop today (think shabby chic industrial) and it gave me so many possibilities for dd.  took pix- let's see what she vetoes&#8230;..

india- you made me think about the moving in and the setting up house for the children.  so did mindi.   took me back a million years&#8230;.right before my dad died he helped me buy a little townhouse.  i had a job offer from the top accounting firm in the world (at that time).  after my dad died i was so worried about my mom (some of you know she was totally dependent on me as she was an immigrant that never assimilated nor learned english) that i simply couldn't spend on furniture and the like.  had a nice mattress on the floor for years. ditched the fiancé i had and started dating anew.  found hubby and had dd#1.  did get some furniture at that point but had that mattress on the floor when she was born.  it's all about the home you make together&#8230;..when i looked up at the stars from that floor bed i knew my dad was looking down on me.  

love to all!


----------



## tesi

india-  well i think i should come for breakfast in bed!   sounds like a vision out of victoria magazine.  has your home ever been photographed for a magazine?  i seem to recall some lovely shots you have posted in the past...


----------



## India

Mindi B said:


> Those are both excellent brands, eagle, but my style is more, I don't know, bohemian? than those brands tend to support.  It is so marvelous that you sew.  I wish I did, even if it were just enough to tailor things myself, but I am about as handy at sewing as I am at cooking.  As in, not at all.
> India, don't knock milk crates!  It is truly lovely that you and EB and others can help your children start out their adult lives with some decent home decor, but not everyone can afford to do so.  DH and I had cheap plastic furniture and grotty hand-me-downs for the first 5 years of our marriage, as neither set of parents was in a position to help us furnish an apartment, and we were both fresh out of college and on our ways to grad school.  We survived--not in style, but survived!  Of course, it could be argued that I am still not free of those last adolescent shreds. . . .   As all who read my posts can attest!


Mindi, this was not some big ticket spending!  I had given my daughter a small love seat for graduation from college - covered in sueded khaki.  It cost $350.  I spent that summer reupholstering (yes, all by myself and no, I had NO idea what I was doing!) two wing chairs I had inherited from my mother, which she had inherited from my father's old family home.  No - NOT lovely antique wing chairs, but just "old furniture".  Some inexpensive fabric and they looked fabulous and she used them until just a year ago, when the fabric finally had faded to the point of rotting.  We went used furniture shopping - really "junking" and found a small butler's tray coffee table.  Then Bombay Co had a small end table on sale for $100 - that came home, too.  Her father bought her a Bombay Co bed frame and new queen size box springs and mattress and bed frame - that was her graduation present from him.  We found two blue/white Chinese vases at Steinmart, I had them drilled and then I put in all the parts and turned them into lamps with Kmart shades - these are still in her study - only the old love seat finally went to the dump, after living in the her boys' bedroom for a few years - the coup de grace for the poor thing. The best thing in her apt was a gorgeous antique chest that I convinced her to buy with her graduation money from her grandparents and a cash prize she won as a finalist in an entrepreneurship contest at her university.  I told her that money should go for something permanent that she would remember for the rest of her life, not just a deposit on an apt.  She was lucky that after graduating, she had to do 4 months of active duty in the Army for advanced training (she went to college on a 4-yr Army ROTC scholarship) and was provided housing and paid a good salary so she could save up that deposit and rental agent fee in NYC.  

I did the same for my son when he graduated only it was just his room - he rented a house with 5 other boys and their families provided the furniture in the common areas.  When he finally got his own apt a year before he got married, we pulled out some things and put them together for his apt.  By then, he was engaged so I didn't go to great pains as I had a feeling that his fiancé's taste and mine were somewhat different and I was right!  But he did have a lovely old antique walnut bed to sleep on - came from my father's family home - and he is once again sleeping on this bed now that he is divorced.

In our family, we don't buy our furniture - we just go to my basement and garage and find it!  I am the ultimate scrounger who can see the potential in things.  Had to be - no money!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

On the fashion front, I gravitate towards fewer, better. I've also noticed the trend of what used to be mid-priced fashion, e.g. Rag and Bone, Vince etc. creeping up into investment priced pieces. I do like fashion forward but not trendy pieces. I try inasmuch as possible to shop end of season sales. i got a great deal of stuff at Nordstrom's Finale, which was 60% off, plus $15% off.  NM end of season sales, too.

Recently, I found gorgeous basics at Wofford, turtlenecks and basic scoop neck long sleeve tees. Also, a killer black lace top. Things I can pair with Khakis, jeans and skirts. The items were not cheap, but were of lovely quality.

Over the years, I've been disappointed with JCrew's quality. 
And I never buy lightweight cashmere anymore, regardless of the brand or price point.

Gotta run!


----------



## ck21

EB-why no lightweight cashmere?


----------



## etoupebirkin

I find that lightweight cashmere get holes in it really easily. I've tried Michael Kors at couture price points down to JCrew and others. They all get holes within the first season. mid to heavy weight cashmere seems to hold up better. 

My favorites basics are silk knits, but they are so hard to find. About 10-15 years ago I got a Burberry silk vee neck. It lasted for close to ten years of regular wear till the thing got ratty. I've never been able to find anything like it in terms of keeping its shape and wear and tear.

I don't mind spending money on basics that will last. That's why I buy and stick to Hermes.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Jules, that picture is STUNNING!!! I wanna be where you are!!!
> 
> CG, Good luck with your MG bag.
> 
> Here a couple of  pics I've been owing Chat peeps for Colvert Clemence on my Tri-color Kelly-- the bright color is Turquoise Swift.
> 
> And, DD's dresser.


 
Dresser's applied curves remind me of the HS of like a decade ago that had hearts (or kinda hearts) and maybe some swans.   Sort of a hippie rococo.  Must have been fun decorating it!


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> Dresser's applied curves remind me of the HS of like a decade ago that had hearts (or kinda hearts) and maybe some swans.   Sort of a hippie rococo.  Must have been fun decorating it!



I know the exact scarf you are referencing! It's huge on Valentine's Day, but I can't remember the name.

 When I was refinishing the dresser, all I had was a week to get it done from start to finish. It's circa and signed  8/28/1950 and from my Grandmother's house.  All I had time to do was paint it. Luckily DD loves whimsical and we picked a bedspread with a hand painted theme and knobs from Anthropologie. I did a base coat of Ralph Lauren gray metallic paint with a textured roller finish. After it dried, I started painting the flowers dots and swirls. Trust me, I was praying to the G*ds that DD would like it and she did.

I love refinishing old furniture. I feel like I'm bringing new life to things.


----------



## eagle1002us

I want to say that that scarf has the word "tout" or "tous" in the title but I could be way off.   It's a scarf that doesn't pop up on ebay very often.


----------



## chaneljewel

Jules...beautiful!


----------



## Mindi B

Agree with all of this, EB, and Wolford is great.  I started with their hosiery, but they also do bodysuits that I have my eye on. . . .
Less stuff, better quality.  I'm trying.  I'm still a bit too much of a trend ho.


----------



## Mindi B

eagle1002us said:


> I want to say that that scarf has the word "tout" or "tous" in the title but I could be way off.   It's a scarf that doesn't pop up on ebay very often.



De Tout Coeur by Zoe Pauwels?


----------



## tesi

mindi-  a trend ho-  you are hilarious.  i find i am the same.  i have a box filled with CULOTTES upstairs from NAP.   what the hell am i thinking??  they take me back to the 70's i'm guessing.

i will admit i have a thing for fabulous jackets.  i will of course wear a five dollar tank top from the gap under them.  i buy them up at the end of the summer in stacks and just convert them to household rags when they look unfresh&#8230;..


----------



## Mindi B

tesi said:


> mindi-  a trend ho-  you are hilarious.  i find i am the same.  i have a box filled with CULOTTES upstairs from NAP.   what the hell am i thinking??  they take me back to the 70's i'm guessing.
> 
> i will admit i have a thing for fabulous jackets.  i will of course wear a five dollar tank top from the gap under them.  i buy them up at the end of the summer in stacks and just convert them to household rags when they look unfresh..



tesi, seriously, we were separated at birth.  I am so grooving on the 70s revival right now, and as for jackets--Sheesh!  I am completely with you that a pair of jeans and a whatever-is-clean tank with an amazing jacket is An Outfit, baybee!  I have a Moschino that I love and will never give away and am afraid to wear--It is covered with safety pins.  :shame:  It's so awesome.


----------



## etoupebirkin

That's how I feel about my Valentino Butterfly jacket. I can't wait for cooler weather!!! Love a great jacket, sweater too.


----------



## India

SOOO frustrated!  On 6 Aug, I ordered a Lulu DK Matouk queen fitted sheet in their beautiful "Charlotte" pattern and two shams.  I ordered these online, from a small linen shop in Park Ridge IL.  I was emailed an invoice on 8 Aug showing that my AmEx card had been charged and telling me that I would be notified when the items were shipped.  I'm not used to being charged any significant time before shipping, so I expected them soon.  No notice of shipment, no bedding.  At the same time, I had ordered two pillow shams from Cologne & Cotton in the UK - they arrived last week.  I started calling the shop on Sat - no answer but a recording telling me to leave a message.  They were closed on Mon, so called yesterday, and told them that if I hadn't heard from them by 3 (their time) this afternoon, I would cancel the order and notify AmEx.  No call, so I called them - again got their answering machine.  Told the store to cancel my order and that I was requesting AmEx to do a charge-back.  Called AmEx - they're ALWAYS a delight to work with.  I then forwarded the invoice I had received from the shop with written notice of my order cancellation and informing them that I'd told AmEx to do a charge-back.

Phone rang a minute after I sent the email.  Hmmm.....  She claimed there had been a death in the family and that she is trying to get "caught up".  Sorry about the death but she's had plenty of opportunity to at least email about the delay.  I think she's just in over her head and doesn't get things shipped out.  

So...I Googled the sheet/shams I wanted and found them at Pioneer Linens in FL and they're ON SALE!  I order from them, immediately got an invoice saying they would be shipped promptly (hope they are!) and they saved a LOT of money.  Lulu DK bedding is quite pricey - no, not Porthault or Pratesi pricey but pricey non the less.  LOVE the blue carnations on the bottom sheet and shams - like to use a white top sheet and white shams I buy from the UK.  I was really looking forward to treating myself to some new bedding (have tons of the white top sheets).  

Let's hope I get a notice from them tomorrow telling me they've been shipped!

DS and the children arrive tomorrow.  I went to the grocery today - I'm cooking tomorrow for just them and myself (perhaps ex-husband as well) and then Fri for them and DD and her family.  DD will cook on Sat and Sun.  I'm exhausted just thinking about all these meals!  I'm really looking forward to having them here, but I'm so used to living alone, it always unglues me to have to have meals at regular times instead of when it strikes my fancy!


----------



## Mindi B

Frankly, whenever someone has flaked on a transaction with me, their go-to excuse has been "family emergency."  If there really were that many family emergencies people would be dropping like flies; I don't buy it either.  And the timing of that person's response was suspicious, to say the least.  You are better off not doing business with her, IMO.  Sorry to sound hard, but a contract is a contract is a contract.


----------



## Mindi B

Hey, I need some ideas from this imaginative crew: My niece will be a junior in college this year and is renting a house with five of her girlfriends.  I'd like to get her some sort of pressie that all the girls could enjoy.  I was thinking of, like, an ice cream maker, but that requires actual cooking effort (to make the ice cream base) so. . . ideas?  Trying to keep it to no more than $200 and assuming they already will have the basic kitchen and audiovisual thingies. . . . TIA!


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> De Tout Coeur by Zoe Pauwels?


 


Good memory, *Mindi*!  I am 99.9 percent sure that's the HS I was thinking of!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Hey, I need some ideas from this imaginative crew: My niece will be a junior in college this year and is renting a house with five of her girlfriends.  I'd like to get her some sort of pressie that all the girls could enjoy.  I was thinking of, like, an ice cream maker, but that requires actual cooking effort (to make the ice cream base) so. . . ideas?  Trying to keep it to no more than $200 and assuming they already will have the basic kitchen and audiovisual thingies. . . . TIA!




Mindi, that's a tough one. Not sure why, but the first thing that popped in my head was a George Foreman grill. Doesn't require a huge amount of cooking skill to use, and it can be use to cook a variety of foods that college kids like to eat. If you really want to do an ice cream maker without all the cooking fuss, there's an ice cream maker made for camping. It's a plastic ball that uses rock salt, ice, and people shaking it up for 20min to make ice cream out of heavy cream. It nearly killed my arms the one time I used it, but hey, they're young, fit college kids..they can handle it! Not really a house warming type of gift, but certainly a fun one! I'm horrible at coming up with gift ideas, so I should probably stop here!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi,
I know it's not sexy, but have you thought of a. Microwave or microwave/convection oven duo? Or if you want to be a bit funky, and buy one of those fancy British toasters. I know you're an Anglophile, it was be apropos.


----------



## Mindi B

These are great ideas, OB and EB!  I need to ask my SIL what the house comes with and what my niece already has, and then I can make a choice.


----------



## ck21

Kuerig or quesadilla maker?


----------



## csshopper

Mindi- we gifted DGS with a large size slow cooker, 2 basic cookbooks for this style food prep, and long handled spoons, ladles and a fork. He lived in a house with 4 roommates/teammates and the loved being able to prepare food that cooked during the day, giving them a meal option when they got home hungry and tired. He told us this summer when he was home it was the best gift he ever got. Score one for the old folks!


----------



## Mindi B

Ooooh, ck and css, more excellent ideas!  I've put in a request for a "they already have" list from my DSIL, and can't wait to start shopping!


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> Kuerig or quesadilla maker?




Yes, a Keurig! What college student doesn't drink coffee, and you'd be saving her loads of moolah at Starbucks.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Another vote for a Keurig&#8230;&#8230;.and tons of pods!    Maybe add a cute set of mugs, or better yet, a supply of disposable cups and lids.


----------



## tesi

keurigs are fabulous but the pods get pricey for the kids, especially in a communal household. everyone uses but never replenishes. a smaller keurig just for your niece's room might be a better bet- with tons of pods!  on the communal level my baby girl wanted a wok for stir-fry.  maybe its because she's a hippie throwback and was schooled in vermont??  but the kids did utilize it.  
love the idea mindi-you are a gem!!


----------



## tesi

as an aside- i'm off to bed bath and beyond AGAIN for more goodies for dd#2's apartment.  hubby and i hope to have a lot done before she gets there.  its incredibly odd to select an apartment online never having been somewhere.  i'm hoping for the best&#8230;.


----------



## ck21

tesi said:


> as an aside- i'm off to bed bath and beyond AGAIN for more goodies for dd#2's apartment.  hubby and i hope to have a lot done before she gets there.  its incredibly odd to select an apartment online never having been somewhere.  i'm hoping for the best.




Your dd will be thrilled!  What a wonderful gesture!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Two major proposal submitted. One with 200 pricing tables. But both are DONE and submitted.

And, drumroll...

I'm picking up my Audi tomorrow!!! I'm at a car wash right now getting my old car washed and vacuumed. Then it's off to CarMax to get a quote for the thing!!!

I have not had a new car in 8 years.


----------



## chaneljewel

Congrats EB!   A new car smell is the best!


----------



## India

eb, you amaze me!  You are a true dynamo in the business world!

DS and DGC arrived Thurs afternoon.  Oh my!  My house is small (about 2800 sq ft) and I'm SO set in my ways and very much a neat-freak.  How can one bring up a child where tidiness is expected and end up with a sloth!  No beds are made, and the guest room is right at the end of the hall on the first floor where I must look in every time I walk from the kitchen to the library.  Oh well - I'm glad to have them here.  Had everyone for dinner last night, or I THOUGHT I was having everyone.  Ended up that DSIL took DGS1 to the first HS football game of the season and never came back.  DS was tied up on a 2 1/2 hr conference call for work and then had to edit a report and email it back and I had planned on them grilling the chicken breasts!  My terrace is down a flight of steps so running back and forth, up and down, just doesn't work for someone with breathing problems.  That's why I NEVER grill when I'm alone.  DD was furious with me that I had expected DSIL and DS to grill (DS had appeared to have no objections), so she begrudgingly said she would do it.  Former husband (who is here at DD's) stepped up and said he'd do the grilling.  DS joined us half way through dinner - poor man - some vacation.  

But it all got done in the end.  I don't have to cook anymore - DD is having everyone tonight and Sun night and they leave for St Louis monday AM.  Hoping we'll all go to the pool this afternoon and tomorrow afternoon.  Now, off to pulmonary rehab!


----------



## ck21

Happy Saturday!  Spent the day at a neighborhood festival and now we are hunkered down while a storm passes through.

India-I must admit, I almost never make the bed....


----------



## ouija board

Ck, sounds like a fun day. I kind of like watching the storms go through, so long as I don't have to drive in it. 

India, it's nice that you have the house full of family. Chaos, yes, but fun! I'm discovering how set in my ways I am about everyday household stuff. My mom is visiting, and I have to stop myself from saying "no, we do it THIS way" when she is helping out in the kitchen. So I can understand how you feel about your house being turned upside down.


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Hello Hérmes lovers! I was wondering if anyone has any info on this gorgeous Constance? What material is it made from, which season and approx price point?! Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## mistikat

Swe3tGirl said:


> Hello Hérmes lovers! I was wondering if anyone has any info on this gorgeous Constance? What material is it made from, which season and approx price point?! Any help is much appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 3106863



It's the Brazil silk scarf. There is one available on Portero for $20,000. 

http://www.portero.com/limited-edition-hermes-constance-mini-18cm-brasil-silk-with-silver

Same price in the blue version:
http://www.portero.com/hermes-const...ted-edition-brasil-graphite-and-thalassa-silk


----------



## ck21

Beautiful, but a little pricey for me!!

Good night, girls.  Wrapping up a good weekend, despite lots of clouds and tons of wind.  Hoping for a great week!!


----------



## ouija board

mistikat said:


> It's the Brazil silk scarf. There is one available on Portero for $20,000.
> 
> http://www.portero.com/limited-edition-hermes-constance-mini-18cm-brasil-silk-with-silver
> 
> Same price in the blue version:
> http://www.portero.com/hermes-const...ted-edition-brasil-graphite-and-thalassa-silk




Yikes! It is beautiful, but for that price, there had better be a patch of crocodile hidden somewhere on the bag!


----------



## Mindi B

For that price, the bag should be able to _fight_ crocodiles.  And wash windows, and drive me to the airport as needed.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> For that price, the bag should be able to _fight_ crocodiles.  And wash windows, and drive me to the airport as needed.


 
Just call it Jeeves.


----------



## Mindi B

And wouldn't that just be the best, having a manservant?  Sigh.
I tried to get HenHen to fill the role, but no dice.  For one thing, he can't reach the accelerator.
But I haven't given up.  What if Olive does the steering and Henry stays on the floor and works the pedals?
Sorry, stream of consciousness there.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> And wouldn't that just be the best, having a manservant?  Sigh.
> I tried to get HenHen to fill the role, but no dice.  For one thing, he can't reach the accelerator.
> But I haven't given up.  What if Olive does the steering and Henry stays on the floor and works the pedals?
> Sorry, stream of consciousness there.


 
I'm not sure Olive would give up acceleration and braking control, though.


----------



## Mindi B

This is a very good point. She is a pushy little broad.


----------



## mistikat

The solution: Stilts for Olive and a nice movie in the back seat for Henry.


----------



## Mindi B

Henry's a big Lassie fan.  I don't know if he has a crush on Lassie or just dislikes Timmy ("Ha!  He's lost in Dead Rock Canyon _again_!  That kid is such a feeb!").


----------



## ouija board

He must have a thing for tall blondes. 

Sigh, I need a manservant, butler, Jeeves, whatever you want to call him. Thought I had married one, yet there remains three light bulbs unchanged for the last two months because I'm too short to reach them even with the tall ladder..and he shows no sign of noticing the darkness. Does a $20,000 silk purse change lightbulbs??


----------



## India

I want it to do laundry!  My DS and two grandchildren just left- 3 beds of sheets/cases, and more bath towels than one can imagine.  At least they're clean!  Now to wash it all and then have my cleaning woman remake the beds for me - it kills my back to do so.

Loved seeing them, they got a bit better with the chaos whole-house-wise, I ignored unmade beds and messy bedrooms - just avoided them.  

When DD was little, she had gorgeous, very traditional dress-up clothes for church, and in those days, birthday parties, and latter Cotillion.  I saved every single dress, coat, kilt, sweater.  Former DIL would never allow any of those things to be worn - looked to "dated" (guess Prince George looks "dated" to her, too.  None of my DS's things were allowed either, but DD used them for her two boys.  I had saved a divine Liberty of London, very small print dress in rose on a dark ground - very subtle, with bows that tied just under the sleeves, a dropped waist, and a crocheted lace collar.  It was adorable on DD at age 11-12.  I had DGD try it on and she was not having it at all.  I knew DS loved her in it, but he said he must choose his battles.  There was also a gorgeous burgundy double-breasted dress coat with velvet collar, buttons and pocket flaps - very warm and heavy.  She looked adorable in it with her dark blonde hair and VERY dark brown eyes.  She looks SO much like DD at that age!  DS insisted that this was a good thing for their annual trip into NYC to see the Christmas tree at Rockefeller Cntr and to go to the ballet, as well as for church in the winter.  She looked SO pretty in it!  She did hate it but DS will insist as a parka just isn't appropriate for a trip into the city for a special dinner and the ballet.  

He informs me that there is no Cotillion in Darien - probably is one in Greenwich but she wouldn't know any of the girls.  My local DGS did Cotillion here, where it is alive and well, and the little girls must still wear white cotton gloves - I have DRAWERS full of those from DD's Cotillion days.  I guess she won't make her debut either.  I know - I'm an old fogy who still loves these niceties, and they are a family tradition.  We'll survive...


----------



## Mindi B

Worst gift DH ever got: Cuisinart ice cream maker.  It makes really, really good ice cream.  He is in the kitchen making ice cream now.  I said, "No, please don't."  "Don't worry," he said, "I'm not making ice cream.  I'm making CHOCOLATE ice cream."
He thinks he's funny, but my thighs aren't laughing.


----------



## mistikat

Anything that makes formerly hard to make treat type foods easier to eat is .... dangerous!


----------



## Mindi B

So true.  And having a DH who loves to cook. . . this is just baddity bad bad with extra badness.


----------



## mistikat

With whipped cream on top.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ouija board said:


> He must have a thing for tall blondes.
> 
> Sigh, I need a manservant, butler, Jeeves, whatever you want to call him. Thought I had married one, yet there remains three light bulbs unchanged for the last two months because I'm too short to reach them even with the tall ladder..and he shows no sign of noticing the darkness. Does a $20,000 silk purse change lightbulbs??



OB, I'm holding out for Carson.  He should be out of job soon since the last season of Downton Abbey is right around the corner.


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Thank you for your response! Honestly I agree with everyone else, it's quite pricey for a silk bag mostly. I've seen the Soie Cool bags and they look cute too, and a much better price point 



mistikat said:


> It's the Brazil silk scarf. There is one available on Portero for $20,000.
> 
> http://www.portero.com/limited-edition-hermes-constance-mini-18cm-brasil-silk-with-silver
> 
> Same price in the blue version:
> http://www.portero.com/hermes-const...ted-edition-brasil-graphite-and-thalassa-silk


----------



## Vintage Leather

In today's economy, I don't think $20,000 per year would pay the salary of a competent manservant.  Darn the economy.





India said:


> I want it to do laundry!  My DS and two grandchildren just left- 3 beds of sheets/cases, and more bath towels than one can imagine.  At least they're clean!  Now to wash it all and then have my cleaning woman remake the beds for me - it kills my back to do so.
> 
> Loved seeing them, they got a bit better with the chaos whole-house-wise, I ignored unmade beds and messy bedrooms - just avoided them.
> 
> When DD was little, she had gorgeous, very traditional dress-up clothes for church, and in those days, birthday parties, and latter Cotillion.  I saved every single dress, coat, kilt, sweater.  Former DIL would never allow any of those things to be worn - looked to "dated" (guess Prince George looks "dated" to her, too.  None of my DS's things were allowed either, but DD used them for her two boys.  I had saved a divine Liberty of London, very small print dress in rose on a dark ground - very subtle, with bows that tied just under the sleeves, a dropped waist, and a crocheted lace collar.  It was adorable on DD at age 11-12.  I had DGD try it on and she was not having it at all.  I knew DS loved her in it, but he said he must choose his battles.  There was also a gorgeous burgundy double-breasted dress coat with velvet collar, buttons and pocket flaps - very warm and heavy.  She looked adorable in it with her dark blonde hair and VERY dark brown eyes.  She looks SO much like DD at that age!  DS insisted that this was a good thing for their annual trip into NYC to see the Christmas tree at Rockefeller Cntr and to go to the ballet, as well as for church in the winter.  She looked SO pretty in it!  She did hate it but DS will insist as a parka just isn't appropriate for a trip into the city for a special dinner and the ballet.
> 
> He informs me that there is no Cotillion in Darien - probably is one in Greenwich but she wouldn't know any of the girls.  My local DGS did Cotillion here, where it is alive and well, and the little girls must still wear white cotton gloves - I have DRAWERS full of those from DD's Cotillion days.  I guess she won't make her debut either.  I know - I'm an old fogy who still loves these niceties, and they are a family tradition.  We'll survive...



My grandmother was a member of Junior League in Greenwich, and was on the planning committee for the first cotillion in 64.  They still host an active cotillion group.  
However, I don't know how well it would work out with your DGD.  They require Greenwich residency, they have a strong emphasis on Mother/Daughter activities, and since your D(?)F(!)DIL seems like the sort to spit on tradition, it would be difficult.
Also, while I loved my debutante year but it does seem the girls who are required to go tend to be bitter and angry about it.  

My group (here in Arizona, where they aren't as formal) didn't require cotton gloves for the events.  But I still have a drawer of the gloves I wore - the mint green cotton gloves, that I wore with a cream silk skirt and mint green twinset, topped with a cream hat for the Mother-Daughter tea; the black leather cutwork gloves, worn with a shocking pink a-line dress and my grandmother's YSL heart-shaped pillbox hat...  The white kidskin opera length gloves for the night of.





Mindi B said:


> Worst gift DH ever got: Cuisinart ice cream maker.  It makes really, really good ice cream.  He is in the kitchen making ice cream now.  I said, "No, please don't."  "Don't worry," he said, "I'm not making ice cream.  I'm making CHOCOLATE ice cream."
> He thinks he's funny, but my thighs aren't laughing.



My thighs would be laughing all the way to jiggle-town.  
I know I need to be dieting, ect... but ice cream?


----------



## ouija board

Vintage Leather said:


> In today's economy, I don't think $20,000 per year would pay the salary of a competent manservant.  Darn the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandmother was a member of Junior League in Greenwich, and was on the planning committee for the first cotillion in 64.  They still host an active cotillion group.
> However, I don't know how well it would work out with your DGD.  They require Greenwich residency, they have a strong emphasis on Mother/Daughter activities, and since your D(?)F(!)DIL seems like the sort to spit on tradition, it would be difficult.
> Also, while I loved my debutante year but it does seem the girls who are required to go tend to be bitter and angry about it.
> 
> My group (here in Arizona, where they aren't as formal) didn't require cotton gloves for the events.  But I still have a drawer of the gloves I wore - the mint green cotton gloves, that I wore with a cream silk skirt and mint green twinset, topped with a cream hat for the Mother-Daughter tea; the black leather cutwork gloves, worn with a shocking pink a-line dress and my grandmother's YSL heart-shaped pillbox hat...  The white kidskin opera length gloves for the night of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thighs would be laughing all the way to jiggle-town.
> I know I need to be dieting, ect... but ice cream?




Homemade ice cream must be eaten regardless of diet. It's to die for. 

You're right, $20k is nowhere near enough for competent. Darn. 

CG, can you believe I've never watched Downton Abbey? Does Carson wear a tuxedo? Because that alone would seal the deal. Much better than DH in his t shirt with built in armpit vents (aka HOLES).


----------



## India

Discovered that Darien DOES have a Cotillion but invitations for next year have already been extended and it starts in 5th grade.  So with DGC starting 5th and 6th grades this year, I think they're out of luck.  Also think former DIL would nix the idea - she's very much into the "if it's classy and traditional, then it for those who used to have money and no longer do".  Oh well...it does make me sad that they are not learning many social graces.  I son does insist on polite manners and makes them write me thank-you notes for presents - I GREATLY appreciate this.  But as a man, he's not in touch with any "mother networks" to really know who's nice and who's not.  I'm horrified that (other than school - not allowed in elementary school) she is wearing MAKEUP at age 10.  This child is GORGEOUS - the longest, thickest, darkest eyelashes ever created, and the most flawless, lightly tanned skin (year 'round).  She's  tall and slender and a very pretty child.  DS makes her take it off if he notices...sometimes.  He tries to choose his battles just as he did with his former wife.  Look where that got him!  I'm just afraid she's going to turn into a mall rat and be a very superficial young woman.  I'm old...I worry...


----------



## ck21

An H related sort of happy ending....have been wanting an adjustable strap for my Evelyne as mine was purchased when they came in one length.  Visited the H in Vancouver where I was told they couldn't order and ship to the U.S.  
I followed up the customer service to place the order where I was told they couldn't order it unless I was in a store with bag in hand, despite the fact that they allowed me to order the bag over the phone. 
The happy ending?  Mautto makes replacement straps, not H of course, but good straps nonetheless.  Their service has been excellent, sending me 5 samples so that I can select the color that is the best match!  Looking forward to getting it in a few weeks!!


----------



## Mindi B

While I'm sure lovely people emerge from the debutante/cotillion/prep school world, I simply cannot accept the idea that such institutions are the only or even the best way to teach a child good manners and solid interpersonal values. Perhaps I flatter myself, but I don't think I am a philistine, and I know I was raised to recognize and practice kindness and gratitude, yet I own not a single pair of white cotton gloves. Let us not confuse the traditional trappings of gentility with its actuality.
There are few things more insidious than a belief in personal superiority.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> ]While I'm sure lovely people emerge from the debutante/cotillion/prep school world, I simply cannot accept the idea that such institutions are the only or even the best way to teach a child good manners and solid interpersonal values. Perhaps I flatter myself, but I don't think I am a philistine, and I know I was raised to recognize and practice kindness and gratitude, yet I own not a single pair of white cotton gloves. Let us not confuse the traditional trappings of gentility with its actuality.
> There are few things more insidious than a belief in personal superiority[/B].



Yep, bolded the whole post.  It needs repeating.  Reading in the news about the practices at a very prestigious prep school lately has brought this home to me in a personal way.  DH and his brother both attended this school (on full scholarships), and having met a number of it's alumni, I can attest to the fact that the trappings of gentility are often at odds with its actuality.  Kindness and gratitude are taught at home, not at an elite prep school or cotillion.  It takes being exposed to all of society to be a good citizen of the world.


----------



## mistikat

Agree with both of you, Cavalier Girl and Mindi. 

 Debutante balls originated as part of a very ritualized introduction of marriageable young girls to the monarchy and to society. American cotillion balls are a watered down version of that. Though it's nice that kids can learn how to dance, how to navigate through a multi-course formal dinner, and how to interact at events like this at cotillions today, it's not the only way to teach this. Far from it. I've met many people of modest means who have exquisite manners and grace, and wealthy people who have neither.


----------



## tesi

funny how times have changed&#8230;..my girls went to a prep school in new jersey, and one of the first things mentioned was cotillion.  i discussed it with my girls-in middle school at the time-and we came to the conclusion collectively it was not for them.  every child is different and pushing one into something that truly feels "off" to them never yields a good result.  
i just want happy, healthy kind daughters that treat people with respect.  and between the three of us we are spillers, gardeners, and hippies.  way too messy for white gloves.
i do appreciate the beauty of traditions and every family needs to find their own way.  
happy tuesday!  packing my girl&#8230;...


----------



## etoupebirkin

My kids had the opportunity for cotillion,. And DH and I joked that if they were inviting us, they were truly scraping the bottom of the barrel. My kids are not perfect, but they've grown up to be reasonably mannered adults. Though they are not good at thank you notes. i don't think Cotillion would have changed that.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> My kids had the opportunity for cotillion,. And DH and I joked that if they were inviting us, they were truly scraping the bottom of the barrel. My kids are not perfect, but they've grown up to be reasonably mannered adults. Though they are not good at thank you notes. i don't think Cotillion would have changed that.



EB, DS and DGC all went to the same old school southern cotillion, and the only thing it did for them is teach some proper dances.  DS loved itwell, he loved the after parties, DGD loved all of it, though I suspect she'll spend the rest of her life denying it, and DGS hated every moment, and only participated one year.  And, not a single one of them writes a decent thank you note.  BUT, they are staunch defenders of right and wrong, and aren't afraid to defend anyone being treated unkindly.  The big stuff, they learn at home, and the rest is, well, just stuff.

And, dearest EB, to my eye, your children are pretty darned close to perfect!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

tesi said:


> funny how times have changed..my girls went to a prep school in new jersey, and one of the first things mentioned was cotillion.  i discussed it with my girls-in middle school at the time-and we came to the conclusion collectively it was not for them.  every child is different and pushing one into something that truly feels "off" to them never yields a good result.
> *i just want happy, healthy kind daughters that treat people with respect.*  and between the three of us we are spillers, gardeners, and hippies.  way too messy for white gloves.
> i do appreciate the beauty of traditions and every family needs to find their own way.
> happy tuesday!  packing my girl...



This, this, this!


----------



## ck21

You have all raised wonderful kiddos.  Hoping I can follow your lead!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Well-said, tesi.  And I agree with CG and ck that the kids described by the posters on this forum, EB and tesi and ck herself most definitely included, sound like some seriously wonderful people.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ck21 said:


> You have all raised wonderful kiddos.  Hoping I can follow your lead!!!



Ck, I have no doubt at all about your ability to rear a young man we'd all be proud to call our own.  Heck, we pretty much claim him as our own as it is!


----------



## Mindi B

Yup, Hot Cars is ours, pretty much!


----------



## ck21

. He loves his chat aunties!!


----------



## ouija board

I definitely agree that the more important thing to teach kids is to be respectful and good citizens of the world. BUT, from personal experience, knowing proper etiquette comes in very handy in all aspects of work and social life. My parents never taught me etiquette or table manners, and while I'm no cavewoman at the dinner table, I've committed my fair share of faux pas when introducing (or failing to introduce) acquaintances, hosting birthday parties, dressing for a wedding or event, etc. Nothing earth shattering, but certainly confidence shattering and stressful in that particular moment. So, while the overall concept of Cotillion may be elitist and old fashioned, certain aspects are quite useful to anyone who lacks self confidence yet needs to move confidently in the business world or society in general. And I would venture to guess that some of those lessons can't be easily taught outside of that environment. What teenager is willing to spend an afternoon with his or her parents learning knives and forks, proper introductions, good posture, how to dance the waltz, etc&#8230;and how many parents could even begin to teach their teenagers those things. I certainly can't, so I outsource, lol. Not that DD will do something like Cotillion, but her school makes etiquette, manners, and good citizenship an important focus, and they start young! 

Ck, I'm with you, hope I can follow the lead of all the wonderful Chat parents!


----------



## ouija board

Aw!!!! He's growing up!


----------



## csshopper

Great thread from all of you and  Hot Cars picture is a bonus.
Have had recent unexpected experience with wonderful children, including step children, and grandchildren from 11 to 28 who are demonstrating they are cut from the same cloth. After a routinely great day with DH on Thursday, we went to bed at 11. At 1 AM he died from cardiac arrest, just what he always wanted for a "fast lane check out from the hotel of life" as he put it. Quick and at home. He was an extraordinary man. We had 13 years, it just wasn't enough. His son was at my side and drove to the hospital, my step daughter moved in for the week-end, my daughter arrives tomorrow, my son will follow her so Mom is not alone. Messages and calls from the grandchildren have reduced me to tears. They all have good manners, write thank you notes, and show appreciation. Most importantly, they are compassionate, caring, sensitive people, the adults all successful professionals. Obviously I can't take credit for DSS and DSD, but shared values was a huge part of the attraction between DH and I when we were introduced.

Hug your loved ones, tell them you do. Thankfully I ended Thursday that way.


----------



## mistikat

Oh CSS I am so very very sorry for your loss. There are no words. I am relieved to hear you are being supported by your friends and family during this painful time.


----------



## eagle1002us

*csshopper*, so sorry to hear of your loss.  I hope life sends you compensations which will help you endure and move on to the next stage of your life.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Oh, CSS, I am in tears. My sincerest condolences on your loss. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Cavalier Girl

CSS, I'm so very sorry.  We never seem to have enough time with the ones we love, do we?  I'm holding you deep in my heart right now.


----------



## India

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yep, bolded the whole post.  It needs repeating.  Reading in the news about the practices at a very prestigious prep school lately has brought this home to me in a personal way.  DH and his brother both attended this school (on full scholarships), and having met a number of it's alumni, I can attest to the fact that the trappings of gentility are often at odds with its actuality.  Kindness and gratitude are taught at home, not at an elite prep school or cotillion.  It takes being exposed to all of society to be a good citizen of the world.


Mindi, I know many very lovely young women who are wonderful parents and community leaders who went to dancing class (often called Cotillion in many cities) and also made debuts.  Of course it's not the only way to become a well-mannered, gracious contributing person, but if it's a family tradition, it's a nice thing.  The dancing classes my children attended in LA, and the ones here that my grandsons have attended, were only about how to learn ballroom dancing, and to put into practice the manners that had been taught at home to them by their parents.  No "which fork to use" - really, isn't that something parents teach their children at home by age 4-5?  As for debuts, the old groups ones are the best because they are about family and tradition and NEVER about affluence and glitz.  The one that the NYTimes gives huge coverage to at Christmas every other year, is an oddity - you pays your money and you're in - plus some of these girls are in their mid-20's and are doing it for business connections.  Huh?  No, it's no longer about now being eligible for marriage - these girls are in college and many go to some pretty high powered ones.  It's just a very pretty family tradition, nothing more or less.  I do know girls who have done it for their families - would not have been their choice - but decades later, most say they're glad they did - it was a very special night.  What I have seen over the years is that girls who have had a debut are far less likely to become "bridezillas" with an "it's all about me and my special day".  They had that at their debut and now see their wedding as a new stage in their life and are far more concerned about "we" than "me".  A generalization for sure, but what I have personally seen.  BTW, those short white cotton gloves are not to look "correct" but to avoid having contact with the VERY sweaty hands of  10/11/12 year old boys who are usually quite nervous!

As for that school in the news - well I trip over graduates of that school and present students, while on the Vineyard each summer!  My two closest friends in my town, both had daughters who went there.  One left and came home - was way too immature and now deeply regrets that her parents allowed her to quit halfway during her junior year.  She loved her time there - just lots of teen angst.  My closest friend on the Vineyard had a father and 3 brothers who went there, as well as two sons - I think there were more generations behind her father.  All are lovely young men with nice families and great jobs and just everything one would want as a brother/father/child.  I know two students there now - great young people, very smart and very hard working and totally unimpressed with being there.  Frankly, the most arrogant, entitled teens I've known have come from wealthy suburban public high schools where car status etc is very important - insufferable is the word that comes to mind.  

Obviously, this "tradition" at that school was an unfortunate one.  There was a reason why for decades teenage boys and girls went to separate schools - too many hormones and teen poor judgement to be together.  I have yet to see anything that dissuades me from the belief that they're far better off in single-sex schools.  I'm just glad that when DS was in boarding school, his school was still single sex (changed a year after he graduated).


----------



## ck21

CSS-much love and many hugs.  I am so sorry.


----------



## India

Oh, DSS, I just read your post and I'm heartbroken for you and your family.  WAY to short a time together, but a blessing for your DH, even if a shock and very hard on his family to happen so suddenly.  I'm SO glad that your children/steps/grandchildren are rallying around you at this VERY difficult time.  

Having been a widow now for a decade (as of this past June), I know all too well what is ahead for you.  There will be a hole that will never be filled.  But you're a very strong woman with a great family and support system behind you.  And we're here for you as well....


----------



## Mindi B

css, I am so terribly sorry.  Sending love and putting my virtual arms around you.


----------



## tesi

css-  i am so deeply deeply sorry for your loss.  much love to you.  if there is anything you need we are all here always&#8230;&#8230;xo


----------



## lulilu

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yep, bolded the whole post.  It needs repeating.  Reading in the news about the practices at a very prestigious prep school lately has brought this home to me in a personal way.  DH and his brother both attended this school (on full scholarships), and having met a number of it's alumni, I can attest to the fact that the trappings of gentility are often at odds with its actuality.  Kindness and gratitude are taught at home, not at an elite prep school or cotillion.  It takes being exposed to all of society to be a good citizen of the world.



CG, I know the school of which you speak.  ExDH and his brothers attended one such school and his cousins attended that one, as did generations before.  I have met many of the classmates at reunions.  I could not agree with you and Mindi more.  My dear former MIL displayed all the "trappings" as long as I knew her.  True kindness and gratitude were sadly missing. When the time came, I drew a line in the sand and refused to send my boys (or DD).  The smug, self-satisfied, righteous snobbery which was portrayed as "gentility" was appalling.  A child who writes a thank you note under threat of consequences is learning nothing.  The joy of an excited sweet hug is worth more than anything.

Some people are deaf and blind to this.  That is all I will say.  Perhaps I've said too much.


----------



## lulilu

Oh my, dear CSS, I am so so saddened to just have read your post.  Prayers and thoughts for you and your family.  So sorry.


----------



## eagle1002us

India said:


> Mindi, I know many very lovely young women who are wonderful parents and community leaders who went to dancing class (often called Cotillion in many cities) and also made debuts.  Of course it's not the only way to become a well-mannered, gracious contributing person, but if it's a family tradition, it's a nice thing.  The dancing classes my children attended in LA, and the ones here that my grandsons have attended, were only about how to learn ballroom dancing, and to put into practice the manners that had been taught at home to them by their parents.  No "which fork to use" - really, isn't that something parents teach their children at home by age 4-5?  As for debuts, the old groups ones are the best because they are about family and tradition and NEVER about affluence and glitz.  The one that the NYTimes gives huge coverage to at Christmas every other year, is an oddity - you pays your money and you're in - plus some of these girls are in their mid-20's and are doing it for business connections.  Huh?  No, it's no longer about now being eligible for marriage - these girls are in college and many go to some pretty high powered ones.  It's just a very pretty family tradition, nothing more or less.  I do know girls who have done it for their families - would not have been their choice - but decades later, most say they're glad they did - it was a very special night.  What I have seen over the years is that girls who have had a debut are far less likely to become "bridezillas" with an "it's all about me and my special day".  They had that at their debut and now see their wedding as a new stage in their life and are far more concerned about "we" than "me".  A generalization for sure, but what I have personally seen.  BTW, those short white cotton gloves are not to look "correct" but to avoid having contact with the VERY sweaty hands of  10/11/12 year old boys who are usually quite nervous!
> 
> As for that school in the news - well I trip over graduates of that school and present students, while on the Vineyard each summer!  My two closest friends in my town, both had daughters who went there.  One left and came home - was way too immature and now deeply regrets that her parents allowed her to quit halfway during her junior year.  She loved her time there - just lots of teen angst.  My closest friend on the Vineyard had a father and 3 brothers who went there, as well as two sons - I think there were more generations behind her father.  All are lovely young men with nice families and great jobs and just everything one would want as a brother/father/child.  I know two students there now - great young people, very smart and very hard working and totally unimpressed with being there.  Frankly, the most arrogant, entitled teens I've known have come from wealthy suburban public high schools where car status etc is very important - insufferable is the word that comes to mind.
> 
> Obviously, this "tradition" at that school was an unfortunate one.  There was a reason why for decades teenage boys and girls went to separate schools - too many hormones and teen poor judgement to be together.  I have yet to see anything that dissuades me from the belief that they're far better off in single-sex schools.  I'm just glad that when DS was in boarding school, his school was still single sex (changed a year after he graduated).




*India*, you lived in LA?  You seem so quintessentially New England born and bred.


----------



## ouija board

CSS, I'm so sorry for your loss. The character of your children and stepchildren comes through so clearly during this painful time, and I'm so glad you are surrounded by their love and support.


----------



## Vintage Leather

csshopper said:


> Great thread from all of you and  Hot Cars picture is a bonus.
> Have had recent unexpected experience with wonderful children, including step children, and grandchildren from 11 to 28 who are demonstrating they are cut from the same cloth. After a routinely great day with DH on Thursday, we went to bed at 11. At 1 AM he died from cardiac arrest, just what he always wanted for a "fast lane check out from the hotel of life" as he put it. Quick and at home. He was an extraordinary man. We had 13 years, it just wasn't enough. His son was at my side and drove to the hospital, my step daughter moved in for the week-end, my daughter arrives tomorrow, my son will follow her so Mom is not alone. Messages and calls from the grandchildren have reduced me to tears. They all have good manners, write thank you notes, and show appreciation. Most importantly, they are compassionate, caring, sensitive people, the adults all successful professionals. Obviously I can't take credit for DSS and DSD, but shared values was a huge part of the attraction between DH and I when we were introduced.
> 
> Hug your loved ones, tell them you do. Thankfully I ended Thursday that way.



 all of our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Vintage Leather

India said:


> Mindi, I know many very lovely young women who are wonderful parents and community leaders who went to dancing class (often called Cotillion in many cities) and also made debuts.  Of course it's not the only way to become a well-mannered, gracious contributing person, but if it's a family tradition, it's a nice thing.  The dancing classes my children attended in LA, and the ones here that my grandsons have attended, were only about how to learn ballroom dancing, and to put into practice the manners that had been taught at home to them by their parents.  No "which fork to use" - really, isn't that something parents teach their children at home by age 4-5?  As for debuts, the old groups ones are the best because they are about family and tradition and NEVER about affluence and glitz.  The one that the NYTimes gives huge coverage to at Christmas every other year, is an oddity - you pays your money and you're in - plus some of these girls are in their mid-20's and are doing it for business connections.  Huh?  No, it's no longer about now being eligible for marriage - these girls are in college and many go to some pretty high powered ones.  It's just a very pretty family tradition, nothing more or less.  I do know girls who have done it for their families - would not have been their choice - but decades later, most say they're glad they did - it was a very special night.  What I have seen over the years is that girls who have had a debut are far less likely to become "bridezillas" with an "it's all about me and my special day".  They had that at their debut and now see their wedding as a new stage in their life and are far more concerned about "we" than "me".  A generalization for sure, but what I have personally seen.  BTW, those short white cotton gloves are not to look "correct" but to avoid having contact with the VERY sweaty hands of  10/11/12 year old boys who are usually quite nervous!
> 
> As for that school in the news - well I trip over graduates of that school and present students, while on the Vineyard each summer!  My two closest friends in my town, both had daughters who went there.  One left and came home - was way too immature and now deeply regrets that her parents allowed her to quit halfway during her junior year.  She loved her time there - just lots of teen angst.  My closest friend on the Vineyard had a father and 3 brothers who went there, as well as two sons - I think there were more generations behind her father.  All are lovely young men with nice families and great jobs and just everything one would want as a brother/father/child.  I know two students there now - great young people, very smart and very hard working and totally unimpressed with being there.  Frankly, the most arrogant, entitled teens I've known have come from wealthy suburban public high schools where car status etc is very important - insufferable is the word that comes to mind.
> 
> Obviously, this "tradition" at that school was an unfortunate one.  There was a reason why for decades teenage boys and girls went to separate schools - too many hormones and teen poor judgement to be together.  I have yet to see anything that dissuades me from the belief that they're far better off in single-sex schools.  I'm just glad that when DS was in boarding school, his school was still single sex (changed a year after he graduated).



Like India, I believe that the Cotillion does have something special to offer.  

It isn't an end all, or be all.  Many wonderful, gracious, lovely people have never had a thing to do with it.  Many dreadful, ill-bred, mannerless twits have been matriculated in a cotillion group.  

It is unfortunate, but most teens and pre-teens don't have the confidence to request $40k for a charitable organization, host a party for 1000 guests, or sit down to a luncheon with a US senator. With the modern education system, few have the background to speak eloquently about ballets, operas, and the arts let alone a few basic dance steps.  Not many are taught enough about color palettes, light balance, and line to be able to decorate a home. And few teens have the confidence to reject fashion in favor of what is best for them personally.  

By the time you leave a good cotillion group, you should have mastered those basic skills.  You might not be the best at any one of those - but you should understand the basics, and be confident enough to know you could conquer it.
The Junior Leagues and other organizations give girl's (and boys) confidence.  Knowing etiquette, organization, and their personal style is a valuable life-long skill set.

And at the end of it, there is a ball which is all about you - you feel like a princess, you experience that "about-me moment," and get over it while you are young enough that it's somewhat cute.

It isn't for everyone.  If a girl doesn't want to learn or be a part - if she feels like she isn't a member of the community - she'll be miserable, everyone stuck with her will be miserable. Also, it depends a lot on the organizers and what they are trying to accomplish with the group.  Fortunately, there is an interview process, and you can evaluate the groups and determine which is a good fit. If the girl finds a good group and enters into it with enthusiasm - it can exciting and lovely and magical.


----------



## JulesB68

Dear CSS, your beautiful post has moved me to tears. I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds as though you have a wonderful extended family around you to comfort you in your time of need, but there are more virtual hugs from all of us here too. xx


----------



## Mindi B

Vintage Leather said:


> Like India, I believe that the Cotillion does have something special to offer.
> 
> It isn't an end all, or be all.  Many wonderful, gracious, lovely people have never had a thing to do with it.  Many dreadful, ill-bred, mannerless twits have been matriculated in a cotillion group.
> 
> It is unfortunate, but most teens and pre-teens don't have the confidence to request $40k for a charitable organization, host a party for 1000 guests, or sit down to a luncheon with a US senator. With the modern education system, few have the background to speak eloquently about ballets, operas, and the arts let alone a few basic dance steps.  Not many are taught enough about color palettes, light balance, and line to be able to decorate a home. And few teens have the confidence to reject fashion in favor of what is best for them personally.
> 
> By the time you leave a good cotillion group, you should have mastered those basic skills.  You might not be the best at any one of those - but you should understand the basics, and be confident enough to know you could conquer it.
> The Junior Leagues and other organizations give girl's (and boys) confidence.  Knowing etiquette, organization, and their personal style is a valuable life-long skill set.
> 
> And at the end of it, there is a ball which is all about you - you feel like a princess, you experience that "about-me moment," and get over it while you are young enough that it's somewhat cute.
> 
> It isn't for everyone.  If a girl doesn't want to learn or be a part - if she feels like she isn't a member of the community - she'll be miserable, everyone stuck with her will be miserable. Also, it depends a lot on the organizers and what they are trying to accomplish with the group.  Fortunately, there is an interview process, and you can evaluate the groups and determine which is a good fit. If the girl finds a good group and enters into it with enthusiasm - it can exciting and lovely and magical.



If such opportunities were more readily available to all, I would be an enthusiastic supporter.  But as long as only the socially elevated and wealthy are participants, and this by design, I will remain convinced that the primary result of such institutions is to underline and preserve a "one of us versus others" mentality that ultimately does more to harm general social fairness and civility than to benefit it.  
And you know I love you, VL, but the utility of the skills of which you speak are nonexistent for the vast majority of the world's population.  The esoterica of fine living is out of reach for most.  I myself have risen from my roots, but I will never need to host a dinner for 1000, and now you have me fretting over the light balance and lines of my home decor.  I would rather have young people serve in a soup kitchen than learn how to wrangle large donations from their wealthy pals, frankly--or at least do both.
We can agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi, I  you.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

CSS, just wanted to let you know I'm thinking about you this morning.  

We'll be here with open hearts if you need us.  You can post to Chat, PM or send a message by carrier pigeon, we'll be here.  Sending you many hugs today.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

pursecrzy said:


> Mindi, I  you.



Step away, Pursey!  I've already asked Mindi to marry me!


----------



## pursecrzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> Step away, Pursey!  I've already asked Mindi to marry me!





Asked. Mindi hasn't accepted. 

She's mine!


----------



## Mindi B

Wow, I am just overwhelmed.  Seriously, thank you, guys.
Now, on a more frivolous note, I can be swayed by bling.  Just so's you know.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

pursecrzy said:


> Asked. Mindi hasn't accepted.
> 
> She's mine!



Tehe!  It's ok, Pursey..I think Mindi is the sharing kind.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> Wow, I am just overwhelmed.  Seriously, thank you, guys.
> Now, on a more frivolous note, I can be swayed by bling.  Just so's you know.



Well, darn!  Pursey may have me on that one.  But, just so you remember, Missy Mindi, we do share much the same taste in bling!


----------



## Mindi B

I had better go walk on the dreadmill before I become convinced I am All That and a Bag of Chips.  There is nothing like seeing myself in yoga pants to bring me down to earth with a crash.


----------



## mistikat

Damn. Bling, really? 

CG and I may have to fight it out for you.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL.  Well, if I forego the dreadmill there will be more of me to go around. . . .


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> I had better go walk on the dreadmill before I become convinced I am All That and a Bag of Chips.  There is nothing like seeing myself in yoga pants to bring me down to earth with a crash.



Oh honey, you're all that and slice of my mama's pecan pie!

I need so desperately to get back to my feet pounding the pavement.  But, have been sidelined for a bit.  Who knew standing on the couch to hang a pictures was such a bad idea?  Lost my balance, fell straight backwards, and badly sprained my foot.  I've been in the dreaded boot for almost two weeks with one more to go.  

So, dear Mindi, jump on the dreadmill and do it for both of us!  Oops, time to go snuggle the puppies.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

mistikat said:


> Damn. Bling, really?
> 
> CG and I may have to fight it out for you.



Cripes, Misti, I'm already sharing her with Pursey, and I know you'll beat me on the bling front.  But, a little bit of Mindi is still far better than no Mindi at all.


----------



## Mindi B

CG, ouch!  No more couch hopping!   Official countdown to boot-free status starts now.
And you are very kind, but I suspect there are those who find a total absence of Mindi to be quite tolerable.


----------



## ck21

VL-your post is interesting to me because I never considered that I, let alone Collin, should know how to do those things.  It's food for thought.  

At first blush, I hope I will never, ever need to host a dinner for 1000.  It would not go well and is not my passion.  A barn dance and barbecue, maybe.
Asking for $40k---too much for the crowd I run with.  I could however speak passionately about the need for $ to support pediatric cancer research.  This comes from the heart.

Decorating a home?  My goal is to create a home people are comfortable in and where Collin and friends can congregate.  Maybe better decorations would help with that.  Again, food for thought.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I have to say, I love you ladies!!!!

Though I am more like Mindi in my perceptions and attitudes in life, I see and respect VL's. Though, like CK, I'd ask for $40K for cancer research!!! I have done fund raising for St. Jude, but the amount of people who can and will give 5-figure donations don't really run in my crowd.

CSS, thinking about you today. Sending virtual hugs.

I'm working from home while my basement floor is being replaced. I thought it would only be one day. It's likely going to be three days. Oh well. I'm need to write a proposal for an annual report.

Heigh ho!


----------



## csshopper

mistikat, eagle1002us, eb, CG, India, ck21, Mindi, tesi, lulilu, VL- to all of you heartfelt thanks for your kind words. This is a unique and wonderful group and I found myself actually laughing at the preceding exchange, fighting for Mindi. You all need to remember you have to get past HenHen and Olive, let alone MrMindy, first!

In the "life goes on" dept. just wrote a check for $85. for a TV repair person who was here for 5 minutes max and said, "it's not the TV, it"s the cable box. Call Comcast". I figure that's $8.50 per word. Sigh. 

On the positive side, DD is on her way here as I type this. And DSD has messaged her love this morning.

A special note to eb, I would not have found this Forum without your suggestion last year to check it out. THANK YOU for leading me to a wonderful place with people who enrich my life.


----------



## Mindi B

You are a marvel, css.  But you know, Mr. Mindi seems alarmingly sanguine about the prospect of my being spirited away by a Chat Peep.  It's kind of insulting, actually--not even a show of fake concern.  Hmph.

All of us are sending love as you keep putting one foot in front of the other.


----------



## tesi

mindi-  you just get it&#8230;&#8230;.that is all.  
and your way with words knocks the socks off me.  
i am however wearing fuzzy giraffe slippers. 

css&#8230;..continued hugs.

a little teary as i realize dd#2 will never likely live home again.  i laid down on her bed and just looked around the room at 18 years worth of memories.  she moved here as a little girl and she leaves here as a young woman full of promise, spit and vinegar hoping to change the world.
where did the years go????

love to all.  hug those you love.


----------



## ck21

Tesi- every day a I look at Hot Cars and am so sad and excited at the thought of him growing up.  You are in the best position possible, all things considered--years of great memories and a dd positioned to move mountains!


----------



## India

Just imagine what it's like to have children who are 43 and 45!  Yes, the love me very much, but they have their own lives and families.  I adore spending time with them but realize all too well, it's always on their terms now - my desires are way at the back of the line after their own, their work needs and the needs of their families.  Yes, if I were ill, they'd drop everything - fortunately that's not yet the case.  But we never again get to see them as much as we'd like.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh honey, you're all that and slice of my mama's pecan pie!
> 
> I need so desperately to get back to my feet pounding the pavement.  But, have been sidelined for a bit.  Who knew standing on the couch to hang a pictures was such a bad idea?  Lost my balance, fell straight backwards, and badly sprained my foot.  I've been in the dreaded boot for almost two weeks with one more to go.
> 
> So, dear Mindi, jump on the dreadmill and do it for both of us!  Oops, time to go snuggle the puppies.



CG, I passed over this!!! I hope you're feeling better. I wish I lived closer. I could bring you dinner.


CSS, I was thinking that last night when I read your post. I'm so glad you took my suggestion to come join us. Chat is really a unique place with truly wonderful women from many different backgrounds and perspectives.

CK, I KNOW you are a great Mom, and Collin will grow up to be an incredible man. BTW, I hope things are going better for you at work.

I just went for a run outside. The weather is perfect. 

My basement is all chewed up. DH won't be happy because he won't be able to work out on the elliptical.

I still owe you guys some pictures. Will try to take them and post.


----------



## tesi

india-  i'm 20 years behind you with mine.  and i know i will never again have those times with them.  the 30 minute car ride to and from school every day was a chore (no bus as it was across state line) but such a joy.  the things i learned, the conversations we had, the sugary snacks i brought for pickup in the pm&#8230;&#8230;

i'm so damn melancholy and teary&#8230;. i need to shake this off before she gets there.  

ck-  hug that smushy little guy, and try to keep him close as long as possible without being too possessive.  

i am very thankful my older daughter is geographically near, and likely always will be given her profession.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

CSS, has your daughter arrived safely?  Have been thinking about you all day.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Tesi, having an empty nest is bittersweet to be sure.  BUT, it's proof of a job well done.  Think of the possibilities you and DH have created for your girls, and you'll have years and years to enjoy their successes&#8230;..not to mention the possibility of grandchildren!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Looking forward to the pictures, EB!


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> CSS, has your daughter arrived safely?  Have been thinking about you all day.


Thank you CG. That means a lot to me.

Yes, she had an early flight, and she arrived carrying some sunshine, a Birkin 40 in orange clemence. Unlike her little Mom she is a tall lady who can carry this and as the saying goes "rocks it." Her lovely SA had told her she "needed" a Birkin and then within about 2 weeks had found one DD  said she was interested in (but did not ever expect to have for a long time!) and called DD to come in and get it. Fortunately she was able to accept it. I had the pleasure of providing two sets of  twillies and a leather bag charm. DD sent her SA a bouquet of orange tulips as a thank you.

If this seems odd to take pleasure in the midst of grief and despair I need to tell you that her DSD, my DH, had been thrilled to hear this story when it happened a week ago. He thoroughly enjoyed her excitement and enjoyed our interest in Hermes and was planning his own contribution for some additional SLG's to go with it.

We have talked and cried and smiled and even laughed with some memories today. I have her for 5 days and will savor it all. She cherished her DSD for the 13 years of our marriage and it was mutual. I not only had an exceptional husband, he was an exceptional step father and the grandfather to two DGD. He enfolded my children and grandchildren in his family and his heart. He meant the world to them.


----------



## lulilu

CSS, your post brings tears to my eyes.  What a lovely man, who brought love to both you and your family.  Gosh, all of these posts are so serious and deep today, but filled with warmth, love and hope.


----------



## Mindi B

css, finding reasons for joy and laughter even in times of grief isn't odd at all--it's healthy.  Please let the feelings come as they may.  The body and mind have their own wisdom to promote healing, and there is no "right" way to handle life's crises.  All we can and should do is what works best for us.
Love to you.  And congrats to your DD on her big orange Birkin!


----------



## India

csshopper said:


> Thank you CG. That means a lot to me.
> 
> Yes, she had an early flight, and she arrived carrying some sunshine, a Birkin 40 in orange clemence. Unlike her little Mom she is a tall lady who can carry this and as the saying goes "rocks it." Her lovely SA had told her she "needed" a Birkin and then within about 2 weeks had found one DD  said she was interested in (but did not ever expect to have for a long time!) and called DD to come in and get it. Fortunately she was able to accept it. I had the pleasure of providing two sets of  twillies and a leather bag charm. DD sent her SA a bouquet of orange tulips as a thank you.
> 
> If this seems odd to take pleasure in the midst of grief and despair I need to tell you that her DSD, my DH, had been thrilled to hear this story when it happened a week ago. He thoroughly enjoyed her excitement and enjoyed our interest in Hermes and was planning his own contribution for some additional SLG's to go with it.
> 
> We have talked and cried and smiled and even laughed with some memories today. I have her for 5 days and will savor it all. She cherished her DSD for the 13 years of our marriage and it was mutual. I not only had an exceptional husband, he was an exceptional step father and the grandfather to two DGD. He enfolded my children and grandchildren in his family and his heart. He meant the world to them.


css, he clearly was a true gem of a man and his loss is enormous for your entire family.  I think it's wonderful that the family was pleased by your daughter's Birkin!  We all share and grieve in different ways, as Mindi wisely said.  I'm so glad she's with you for 5 days.  I wish you had had longer than 13 years with this wonderful man - I felt cheated with 27 with my second husband.  I'm sure 60 wouldn't have been long enough!

tesi, yes, you're going through what I did 20 years ago.  Of course we want them to become independent and find their own way - that's what we worked hard for all those years to accomplish.  But it's a bittersweet irony that when we succeed, we lose some of what we held so dearly.  I will admit that I have sometimes envied friends who did not raise independent children - they are constantly calling and visiting.  But in my heart, as well as my mind, I know that my children will have a far easier time when I leave this world as they know they can make it on their own.  I have seen grown women flounder terribly when they lost a parent on whom they were very dependent.  But go ahead and shed those tears.  It's the end of a special time in ones life but there will be lovely things ahead.  Imagine if my DD and DS had never left home and married and given me my cherished grandchildren!


----------



## Mindi B

I know we have lawyers and the spouses of lawyers on this thread (plus just generally savvy people), so I have a general financial/legal question.  My mom sent a premium check to an insurance company for four figures.  The company says they never got it.  Her bank says it was cashed at a different bank.  She has requested a copy of the cancelled check from her bank to see who endorsed it.  If the endorsement is, according to the insurance company, not theirs--i.e., fraudulent--what can/must she do?  Surely she is not on the hook for this purloined money, but to whom does she apply for assistance? Her bank is saying that the bank that cashed the check is not legally obligated to release information about it and won't help them, or her.  I rarely pay anything with checks anymore and have no knowledge of how to advise her.  Argh!


----------



## nycmom

Oh css I just saw your latest posts. I am so very sorry. I am glad you have family with you now for comfort and peace and memories (and yes even those moments of humor). You will be in my thoughts and prayers and heart. Sending you much love tonight and always.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> I know we have lawyers and the spouses of lawyers on this thread (plus just generally savvy people), so I have a general financial/legal question.  My mom sent a premium check to an insurance company for four figures.  The company says they never got it.  Her bank says it was cashed at a different bank.  She has requested a copy of the cancelled check from her bank to see who endorsed it.  If the endorsement is, according to the insurance company, not theirs--i.e., fraudulent--what can/must she do?  Surely she is not on the hook for this purloined money, but to whom does she apply for assistance? Her bank is saying that the bank that cashed the check is not legally obligated to release information about it and won't help them, or her.  I rarely pay anything with checks anymore and have no knowledge of how to advise her.  Argh!




Mindi, my first thought is to report this to the U.S. Postal Service. This is postal fraud. Someone had to intercept the letter, open it, and then decide to cash the check. I'm fairly certain that's a felony, especially given the amount of money involved. So I'd go to your local post office and talk to a postal inspector.

My second thought is to talk to someone in your Mom's state Office of Consumer Affairs. They might be able to help, too.

Good luck!!! But what a pain in the rear end.


----------



## ck21

The bank should be helping.  It falls under state law, usually not federal.  The bank would know the specifics for the given state.


----------



## csshopper

nycmom said:


> Oh css I just saw your latest posts. I am so very sorry. I am glad you have family with you now for comfort and peace and memories (and yes even those moments of humor). You will be in my thoughts and prayers and heart. Sending you much love tonight and always.



nycmom- thank you so much. It is nice to see you in Chat again. How are things at your house? Has your daughter started the new school year yet? Has the mean girl situation resolved itself?  It is so prevalent in schools it is alarming to me. Too many girls trying to emulate RHW behavior as seen on TV, I think. Tolerance and patience and kindness seem in short supply.


----------



## chaneljewel

CSS, I just got caught up on posts and am so very sorry for your loss.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.  Enjoy the memories of DH and know that he will always be in your heart.   Take care.


----------



## chaneljewel

Yikes Mindi!   The Postal Service and bank should both help your mom.  That's just ridiculous.   

CG, how's your foot?   I still have trouble with my wrist.  Some days no pain then others it's unbearable.  Not a quick recovery for sure.  

Ok, the kitchen is done with just some small details so pics will be coming once I'm home long enough to take them,   Been going back and forth to take care of GK which are a joy!  Need some time at home though for r and r!


----------



## csshopper

chaneljewel said:


> CSS, I just got caught up on posts and am so very sorry for your loss.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.  Enjoy the memories of DH and know that he will always be in your heart.   Take care.



Thank you Chanel. He is indeed forever in my heart.

Happy to hear your kitchen project is completed and look forward to pics. GK's are the best excuse for being too busy.


----------



## nycmom

csshopper said:


> nycmom- thank you so much. It is nice to see you in Chat again. How are things at your house? Has your daughter started the new school year yet? Has the mean girl situation resolved itself?  It is so prevalent in schools it is alarming to me. Too many girls trying to emulate RHW behavior as seen on TV, I think. Tolerance and patience and kindness seem in short supply.



Oh my goodness with all you have on your mind you are so incredibly kind and thoughtful for remembering and asking! School hasn't started quite yet (they go back next week) so she's a bit apprehensive about it all. Thankfully she had wonderful experiences at both of the summer programs she attended which has given her some confidence...and I think optimism that it's possible to find friends with those qualities you mentioned (tolerance, patience and kindness) so that even if they are not at school she knows they are out there somewhere! Thank you again so much.

I hope you are able to enjoy your daughters visit, though of course I know the circumstances are bittersweet. I love that she sent her SA orange tulips, she sounds just like you!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, EB and ck, for the suggestions.  Both are good 'uns.  We'll see what is on the check and go from there.  I may have to make some calls; mom gets very upset and doesn't assert her rights sufficiently, and people are very willing to pass the buck if they can, sadly.  This is one of those times when being so far away is a great disadvantage.  
Happy to hear that your DD has had a great summer, nycmom.  I so hope this school year will be good to her.  
chanel, so sorry that your wrist still gives you pain.  Bones are tricky, but hopefully with more time the nerves will calm down.  DH broke his ankle many, many years ago and still swears it tells him when cold weather is on the way!  Really looking forward to seeing the new kitchen!
css, I am giving you a smooch on the top of your head--yup, that was me.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Momentous changes Chez eb. I have decided to stop dying my hair. So last night I got my hair cut from a Bob to a Pixie. It looks great. And the Salt and Pepper look is a good one. Though I can only see it where my hair is really short. I think by the end of the year, all the dyed parts will be gone.

We'll see how it goes. Hey, it's just hair.


----------



## Mindi B

Woo-hoo, EB!  I'll bet it looks great, and it'll be a breeze to care for!


----------



## csshopper

Mindi-I thought it was Cocoa slurping the top of my head! :hugs

Seems to me if a bank cashed a check made out to an insurance company without ID or proof of the check casher being an authorized agent of said company, that bank should be liable. Go get 'em!


----------



## India

etoupebirkin said:


> Momentous changes Chez eb. I have decided to stop dying my hair. So last night I got my hair cut from a Bob to a Pixie. It looks great. And the Salt and Pepper look is a good one. Though I can only see it where my hair is really short. I think by the end of the year, all the dyed parts will be gone.
> 
> We'll see how it goes. Hey, it's just hair.


Good for you, eb!  It's funny - while on the Vineyard I saw LOTS of white/salt&pepper/silver hair among my age group.  Back home, it's rare to see it.  Frankly, I think it's much more becoming being "natural" - goes with our skin better.  I do highlight my hair - mainly just at the crown for body, but have been letting all the other be natural and I love it.  It matches my grey eyebrows and white eyelashes (which I DO dye - just the lashes, not the brows - tried it once and looked like George Wallace!).  

My mantra for aging is less makeup and bigger jewelry!  As one becomes elderly, it is far too easy to end up looking like either Tammy Faye Baker or Brooke Astor.  Foundation caked in wrinkles is NOT a good look!


----------



## Mindi B

Less makeup and bigger jewelry!  YES!  I'm embroidering that on a pillow.


----------



## India

I found the following article while browsing online.  Thought it was absolutely fascinating!  It certainly explains that "my tribe" does like dancing class and debuts!  Ha!

<http://www.newsweek.com/biologist-eo-wilson-why-humans-ants-need-tribe-64005>


----------



## pursecrzy

csshopper said:


> Mindi-I thought it was Cocoa slurping the top of my head! :hugs
> 
> Seems to me if a bank cashed a check made out to an insurance company without ID or proof of the check casher being an authorized agent of said company, that bank should be liable. Go get 'em!



This.

With Business banking, the onus should be on the bank to make sure the account the cheque is deposited into is the bank account of the insurance company/broker. Deposit slips (in Canada) must be accompanied by the banking card of the business for small businesses. Not sure about large companies.

Will be interesting to see what the cheque image shows.

CSS, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Mindi B

My actual guess is that the money was received by the insurance company, but was misfiled or lost in the system somehow.  I hope.  Waiting to see the check.
Oh, and the final decision on my niece's housewarming gift was (drumroll please), , , a toaster!  Per her request.  I found a slick Cuisinart no-lever, four-wide-slots model that Consumer Reports said was good.  Hoping it will perform well.  Can't have too many toasted carbs, say I.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> My actual guess is that the money was received by the insurance company, but was misfiled or lost in the system somehow.  I hope.  Waiting to see the check.
> Oh, and the final decision on my niece's housewarming gift was (drumroll please), , , a toaster!  Per her request.  I found a slick Cuisinart no-lever, four-wide-slots model that Consumer Reports said was good.  Hoping it will perform well.  Can't have too many toasted carbs, say I.



Ok, I know I'm old and I'm a little slow of late, but the "no lever" kind of flummoxed me. Please don't tell me it has a remote control or something..... When I read the word "toaster" my brain flashed to toasted Thomas' English Muffins with melted butter filling the crevises which is needed to soak up a generous application of cinnamon sugar. Comfort food. Think we'll add that to the shopping list. I'll just tell the hips where it'll land, "It's Mindi's fault." 

Sorting stuff, you'd think having just moved 11 months ago there wouldn't be too much. Amazing what accumulates, nothing hoarded, just stuff a single woman doesn't have a need for. 

Chat is the best, very best, place for some respite.


----------



## csshopper

pursecrzy,  thank you.

In addition to reading your posts, your avatar always makes me smile!


----------



## Mindi B

No remote control, but apparently all digital controls. . . . I haven't seen the thing in person, but the pics look pretty sleek.  Just hope it works!


----------



## pursecrzy

csshopper said:


> Ok, I know I'm old and I'm a little slow of late, but the "no lever" kind of flummoxed me. Please don't tell me it has a remote control or something..... When I read the word "toaster" my brain flashed to toasted Thomas' English Muffins with melted butter filling the crevises which is needed to soak up a generous application of cinnamon sugar. Comfort food. Think we'll add that to the shopping list. I'll just tell the hips where it'll land, "It's Mindi's fault."
> 
> Sorting stuff, you'd think having just moved 11 months ago there wouldn't be too much. Amazing what accumulates, nothing hoarded, just stuff a single woman doesn't have a need for.
> 
> Chat is the best, very best, place for some respite.





Mindi B said:


> No remote control, but apparently all digital controls. . . . I haven't seen the thing in person, but the pics look pretty sleek.  Just hope it works!



Pics of my no lever toaster.


----------



## pursecrzy

Put the bread in the slot, press the toast button and voila! Toast.


----------



## Mindi B

But where does it put the bread when it replaces it with toast?  I've never figured that out. . . .
It looks cool!  Hope the girls like it.  Thanks for the pic!


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> But where does it put the bread when it replaces it with toast?  I've never figured that out. . . .
> It looks cool!  Hope the girls like it.  Thanks for the pic!



Maillard reaction.

Uh oh, you had to release the scientist in me


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, sure, "Maillard reaction."  Personally, I think there is just a pile of raw bread somewhere at the back of the cupboard under the toaster, where the toaster dumps it before replacing it with toast.  Or, toast fairies.  "Maillard reaction," ha!


----------



## pursecrzy

Is that where the dryer sends socks to?


----------



## India

Looks fabulous, Aunt Mindi!!!  They'll LOVE it!  And an english muffin sounds pretty good to me right now - think I"ll have one with my omelet for dinner!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Pursey, I have the same one in a 4 slicer&#8230;..each side operates independently.  Love it!

I'm with Mindi&#8230;..Fairies!    But then, I'm about the most unscientific person you could imagine.


----------



## pursecrzy

CG, I didn't know the four slice one has independent sides! Cool. 
I've been very happy with this toaster.


----------



## Mindi B

Very glad  to hear it's a good one!  I'm happy do a little something for my niece; she's a hard-working, alarmingly poised, genuinely sweet kid.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi, mine is a Breville, not a Cuisinart

I've been happy with all my Cuisinart appliances though.


----------



## Mindi B

Ah.  Similar look.  Thanks.


----------



## ck21

Happy Friday!!  Our state fair has begun and its a good one (right Mindi?).  Looking forward to taking hot cars on Tuesday.  He has been to the fair every year since he was born.  We are determined to make him a fan of the fair.


----------



## ck21

Ps....could I have a few vibes?  The dermatologist removed a mole for biopsy, just to be safe.  Not the first time, and it's always been nothing.  Hoping this one is nothing too!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ck21 said:


> Ps....could I have a few vibes?  The dermatologist removed a mole for biopsy, just to be safe.  Not the first time, and it's always been nothing.  Hoping this one is nothing too!



Ck, all fingers and paws crossed here.


----------



## Mindi B

Tons of vibes, ck, and have something fried on a stick for me!


----------



## pursecrzy

Ck, I've been through this many, many times with my family. All will be well.


----------



## pursecrzy

Ok, how sad is it that I checked to see when Uno started the Spring scarf thread?
Another month to go...


----------



## India

ck, all fingers crossed!  Our state fair is about to end.  DS and DD and families all went last Sat night.  I avoid it like the plague!  I grew up in a small town where the state fair was held (learned to drive, off-season, on the streets of the fair grounds!), and I would go everyday after school with friends from the time I was 10.  I think I overloaded on cotton candy and corn dogs - can't even bear the smell of them these days!  The Fryeburg Agricultural Fair was the big thing in Maine - oldest agricultural fair in continuous operation in New England.  A town of 2500 people who has a crowd of about 100,000 descend on it for a week, is a nightmare of traffic congestion (not a single traffic light in town!).  We went the first year - I LOVE the rabbits and fancy chickens, but again, that old familiar smell of cotton candy and corn dogs made me nauseous.  That's what happens when there is gluttony in ones history!  Have fun with Hot Cars!


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> Ps....could I have a few vibes?  The dermatologist removed a mole for biopsy, just to be safe.  Not the first time, and it's always been nothing.  Hoping this one is nothing too!



Ck- I'm channeling LadyMacbeth, "Out, out damned spot" and massive benign vibes!

Love the animal exhibits at the fair fresh popped Kettle Korn.


----------



## Mindi B

Give me a Pronto Pup and a chance to see baby piggies, and I am a. . . wait, what's wrong with that picture?  Eeeeep.  
Seriously, I love seeing the farm animals, too, css.  But I think I'd better reconsider my snack of choice.
ETA:  Kettle corn!  Yes!  And ice cream, and fresh-baked cookies. . . . Okay, I'm happy again.  Ooooh, and french fries!  And fudge and--


----------



## ck21

Good night, girls!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Mindi B said:


> Give me a Pronto Pup and a chance to see baby piggies, and I am a. . . wait, what's wrong with that picture?  Eeeeep.
> Seriously, I love seeing the farm animals, too, css.  But I think I'd better reconsider my snack of choice.
> ETA:  Kettle corn!  Yes!  And ice cream, and fresh-baked cookies. . . . Okay, I'm happy again.  Ooooh, and french fries!  And fudge and--



Don't forget the deep fried butter.


----------



## Mindi B

My coronary arteries are afraided.


----------



## ouija board

Deep fried butter only happens once a year..go for it!


----------



## Mindi B

That's because you need eleven months of intensive cardiac therapy after indulging!
Seriously, that doesn't sound good to me.  I like butter as a condiment, not the main event.  But hey, I've never had it deep-fried.


----------



## etoupebirkin

CK, Sending you lots of vibes&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;

As promised here are some pics:

Mindi, My Black Buffalo Birkin from Docride with the custom silver hardware.

My new ride. I tricked her out with a large rodeo charm. It replaces the big honkin' red fuzzy dice I've had in my car for the past 15 years.

Also, funny story. Last Sunday, DH and I took the Audi on a drive in the Virginia countrysidethe Loudoun Ale Trail. As we were driving, I noticed we were within 10 minutes of Elizabeth Locke's flagship jewelry store, so I mentioned it to DH. So he suggested we go to the store. DHwanting to go with me to a jewelry store!!!! (Maybe it was the beer. I was driving.) So we went. At the "Palazzo" there is the Contessa's Collection--pieces that are 50% off. So the Onyx drop was there and I grabbed it. It's one of my favorite Locke pieces ever.

This morning I made a new bag charm out of a Japanese netsuke from a necklace that I got on eBay. I think it looks perfect on the Kelly.

Have a great Sunday!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, EB!  That B is too cool.  Does Docride still do pieces like this?  Maybe one day. . . . And I just love your ride, AND that adorable little netsuke figure!  She is a perfect bag charm.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi,

Yes, Docride still does these hardware options. She even has rose gold, which is stunning. You should get one of your bags done.

Yes, I'm really pleased with the netsuke. I really love unusual bag charms. When I find unusual items that can be used for charms, I am a complete sucker.


----------



## India

eb, wow, wow, wow and more wow!!!  All are great but that Doc Ride work is just exceptional - PERFECT with the buffalo leather.  

You're on a roll, girl!


----------



## Mulan16

etoupebirkin said:


> CK, Sending you lots of vibes&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;
> 
> As promised here are some pics:
> 
> Mindi, My Black Buffalo Birkin from Docride with the custom silver hardware.
> 
> My new ride. I tricked her out with a large rodeo charm. It replaces the big honkin' red fuzzy dice I've had in my car for the past 15 years.
> 
> Also, funny story. Last Sunday, DH and I took the Audi on a drive in the Virginia countrysidethe Loudoun Ale Trail. As we were driving, I noticed we were within 10 minutes of Elizabeth Locke's flagship jewelry store, so I mentioned it to DH. So he suggested we go to the store. DHwanting to go with me to a jewelry store!!!! (Maybe it was the beer. I was driving.) So we went. At the "Palazzo" there is the Contessa's Collection--pieces that are 50% off. So the Onyx drop was there and I grabbed it. It's one of my favorite Locke pieces ever.
> 
> This morning I made a new bag charm out of a Japanese netsuke from a necklace that I got on eBay. I think it looks perfect on the Kelly.
> 
> Have a great Sunday!!!



That's such a great idea to make your own bag charms! I'm going to have to try finding things whenever I travel to use for this purpose! Thanks for sharing! Love the one you've shown here!


----------



## etoupebirkin

India said:


> eb, wow, wow, wow and more wow!!!  All are great but that Doc Ride work is just exceptional - PERFECT with the buffalo leather.
> 
> You're on a roll, girl!



I saw the bag at the TPF Meet in Las Vegas. And it was one of the coolest bags ever. One of the things I like about it is that it's not "precious". It can go thru rain and getting bashed up a bit.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mulan16 said:


> That's such a great idea to make your own bag charms! I'm going to have to try finding things whenever I travel to use for this purpose! Thanks for sharing! Love the one you've shown here!



Thanks, Welcome to Chat!  I picked up thin leather cord at a crafts stores. The I looked up some how-to videos on tying decorative knots. And, this charm is the result.

I think it's a great idea to pick stuff up as you travel. I love a Hermes rodeo as much as the next girl, but I like something a bit more unique.


----------



## megt10

etoupebirkin said:


> Jules, that picture is STUNNING!!! I wanna be where you are!!!
> 
> CG, Good luck with your MG bag.
> 
> Here a couple of  pics I've been owing Chat peeps for Colvert Clemence on my Tri-color Kelly-- the bright color is Turquoise Swift.
> 
> And, DD's dresser.


I am so far behind but I wanted to tell you how much I love this.


Mindi B said:


> Agree with all of this, EB, and Wolford is great.  I started with their hosiery, but they also do bodysuits that I have my eye on. . . .
> *Less stuff, better quality*.  I'm trying.  I'm still a bit too much of a trend ho.


I am trying to go that route too.


Mindi B said:


> De Tout Coeur by Zoe Pauwels?


My favorite of all time.


----------



## JulesB68

Fab pics EB! Just love the Docride h/w. Brilliant! 

Vibes CK for mole biopsy. I have a friend that frequently has to have lumps & bumps removed too, and she likes to celebrate good results with a nice treat afterwards. I suggest you do the same! And have a good time at the fair with Hotcars! 

Can't begin to imagine what deep-fried butter is like, but in Scotland you can get a deep-fried Mars Bar. Apparently, it's "only" 1200 calories but even my arteries fur up at the thought of one of those! (And I am rather partial to the odd unhealthy option or 3!)


----------



## Mindi B

There's a place in NYC, run by Scots, that specialize in deep-frying anything and everything.  Candy bars, Twinkies, Oreo cookies, etc., etc.  
My ancestry is Scottish.  What is it with us and the frying?  Of course, I imagine kilts can hide a multitude of sins.  And a good ceilidh will burn a lot of calories!


----------



## JulesB68

Mindi B said:


> There's a place in NYC, run by Scots, that specialize in deep-frying anything and everything.  Candy bars, Twinkies, Oreo cookies, etc., etc.
> My ancestry is Scottish.  What is it with us and the frying?  Of course, I imagine kilts can hide a multitude of sins.  And a good ceilidh will burn a lot of calories!



Not if it's windy!


----------



## csshopper

No fried food in the house but DD and I did sit down on the couch with a pint of Haagen Daiz and two spoons last night while we watched "Iris" the wonderful documentary about Iris Apfel. Dodged a weight gain probably because we haven't felt like eating much this week and had lost 3#.

eb- oh, my the eye candy!!!! Beautiful B. I was so sorry to have missed the Meet in LV and a chance to meet Doc. Your Netsuke is perfect. You've given me ideas also.


----------



## megt10

tesi said:


> mindi-  a trend ho-  you are hilarious.  i find i am the same.  i have a box filled with CULOTTES upstairs from NAP.   what the hell am i thinking??  they take me back to the 70's i'm guessing.
> 
> *i will admit i have a thing for fabulous jackets*.  i will of course wear a five dollar tank top from the gap under them.  i buy them up at the end of the summer in stacks and just convert them to household rags when they look unfresh..


I love jackets. I have more than I will ever use living in SoCal but I just can't part with them.


etoupebirkin said:


> Two major proposal submitted. One with 200 pricing tables. But both are DONE and submitted.
> 
> And, drumroll...
> 
> I'm picking up my Audi tomorrow!!! I'm at a car wash right now getting my old car washed and vacuumed. Then it's off to CarMax to get a quote for the thing!!!
> 
> I have not had a new car in 8 years.


Oh, congrats E! I have been busy car shopping the last few weeks too. My car is 7 years old and while it has low miles on it little things are starting to need to be replaced. Since my car is the one that is used to drive my MIL places it has to be reliable. She is handicapped and I can't have my car breaking down with her in it. So I just put an order in yesterday for a new Mercedes E400 convertible. I really wanted the BMW 435i convertible, but it wasn't comfortable for her to ride in. I am hoping that mine arrives by November.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> For that price, the bag should be able to _fight_ crocodiles.  And wash windows, and drive me to the airport as needed.





ouija board said:


> He must have a thing for tall blondes.
> 
> *Sigh, I need a manservant, butler*, Jeeves, whatever you want to call him. Thought I had married one, yet there remains three light bulbs unchanged for the last two months because I'm too short to reach them even with the tall ladder..and he shows no sign of noticing the darkness. Does a $20,000 silk purse change lightbulbs??


Me too.


mistikat said:


> Anything that makes formerly hard to make treat type foods easier to eat is .... dangerous!


So true. I try not to keep anything in my house that calls to me in the middle of the night.


Cavalier Girl said:


> OB, I'm holding out for Carson.  He should be out of job soon since the last season of Downton Abbey is right around the corner.



I will have to fight you for Carson.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> While I'm sure lovely people emerge from the debutante/cotillion/prep school world, I simply cannot accept the idea that such institutions are the only or even the best way to teach a child good manners and solid interpersonal values. Perhaps I flatter myself, but I don't think I am a philistine, and I know I was raised to recognize and practice kindness and gratitude, yet I own not a single pair of white cotton gloves. Let us not confuse the traditional trappings of gentility with its actuality.
> There are few things more insidious than a belief in personal superiority.


So well said. 


mistikat said:


> Agree with both of you, Cavalier Girl and Mindi.
> 
> Debutante balls originated as part of a very ritualized introduction of marriageable young girls to the monarchy and to society. American cotillion balls are a watered down version of that. Though it's nice that kids can learn how to dance, how to navigate through a multi-course formal dinner, and how to interact at events like this at cotillions today, it's not the only way to teach this. Far from it.* I've met many people of modest means who have exquisite manners and grace, and wealthy people who have neither.*


I agree. I learned most of this at home. The rest I learned at what was then called Charm School. Hated it!


tesi said:


> funny how times have changed..my girls went to a prep school in new jersey, and one of the first things mentioned was cotillion.  i discussed it with my girls-in middle school at the time-and we came to the conclusion collectively it was not for them.  every child is different and pushing one into something that truly feels "off" to them never yields a good result.
> *i just want happy, healthy kind daughters that treat people with respect.*  and between the three of us we are spillers, gardeners, and hippies.  way too messy for white gloves.
> *i do appreciate the beauty of traditions and every family needs to find their own way.*
> happy tuesday!  packing my girl...


Agreed.


----------



## JulesB68

megt10 said:


> Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> So true. I try not to keep anything in my house that calls to me in the middle of the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to fight you for Carson.




How come everyone's ganging up on poor CG?! First wanting to fight over Mindi and now Carson! Don't worry CG, I've got your back!


----------



## Mindi B

JulesB68 said:


> Not if it's windy!


----------



## Mindi B

css, my mom and I have done that many times: a pint of ice cream and two spoons.  Those are bonding moments.


----------



## Mindi B

meg, you are wonderful to be caregiver to your MIL.  That is such a difficult and often thankless job.  I hope your new car is fun to drive!  We have an (old) MB SL550 and it is super-fun to tool around in.


----------



## megt10

ck21 said:


> View attachment 3108384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . He loves his chat aunties!!


He is just gorgeous.


ouija board said:


> I definitely agree that the more important thing to teach kids is to be respectful and good citizens of the world. BUT, from personal experience, *knowing proper etiquette comes in very handy in all aspects of work and social life*. My parents never taught me etiquette or table manners, and while I'm no cavewoman at the dinner table, I've committed my fair share of faux pas when introducing (or failing to introduce) acquaintances, hosting birthday parties, dressing for a wedding or event, etc. Nothing earth shattering, but certainly confidence shattering and stressful in that particular moment. So, while the overall concept of Cotillion may be elitist and old fashioned, certain aspects are quite useful to anyone who lacks self confidence yet needs to move confidently in the business world or society in general. And I would venture to guess that some of those lessons can't be easily taught outside of that environment. What teenager is willing to spend an afternoon with his or her parents learning knives and forks, proper introductions, good posture, how to dance the waltz, etcand how many parents could even begin to teach their teenagers those things. I certainly can't, so I outsource, lol. Not that DD will do something like Cotillion, but her school makes etiquette, manners, and good citizenship an important focus, and they start young!
> 
> Ck, I'm with you, hope I can follow the lead of all the wonderful Chat parents!


That is very true. I know that many businesses send their executives for training. 


csshopper said:


> Great thread from all of you and  Hot Cars picture is a bonus.
> Have had recent unexpected experience with wonderful children, including step children, and grandchildren from 11 to 28 who are demonstrating they are cut from the same cloth. After a routinely great day with DH on Thursday, we went to bed at 11. At 1 AM he died from cardiac arrest, just what he always wanted for a "fast lane check out from the hotel of life" as he put it. Quick and at home. He was an extraordinary man. We had 13 years, it just wasn't enough. His son was at my side and drove to the hospital, my step daughter moved in for the week-end, my daughter arrives tomorrow, my son will follow her so Mom is not alone. Messages and calls from the grandchildren have reduced me to tears. They all have good manners, write thank you notes, and show appreciation. Most importantly, they are compassionate, caring, sensitive people, the adults all successful professionals. Obviously I can't take credit for DSS and DSD, but shared values was a huge part of the attraction between DH and I when we were introduced.
> 
> Hug your loved ones, tell them you do. Thankfully I ended Thursday that way.



Oh, I am so very sorry for your loss. There really are no words. I am so glad that you have so many loved ones around to help you during this time.


----------



## megt10

pursecrzy said:


> mindi, i  You.





+ 1.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> I had better go walk on the dreadmill before I become convinced I am All That and a Bag of Chips.  There is nothing like seeing myself in yoga pants to bring me down to earth with a crash.


You really are hysterical!


Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh honey, you're all that and slice of my mama's pecan pie!
> 
> I need so desperately to get back to my feet pounding the pavement.  But, have been sidelined for a bit.  Who knew standing on the couch to hang a pictures was such a bad idea?  Lost my balance, fell straight backwards, and badly sprained my foot.  I've been in the dreaded boot for almost two weeks with one more to go.
> 
> So, dear Mindi, jump on the dreadmill and do it for both of us!  Oops, time to go snuggle the puppies.


Ouch, I hope that you are able to pound the pavement quickly. 


tesi said:


> *mindi-  you just get it.that is all.
> and your way with words knocks the socks off me.*
> i am however wearing fuzzy giraffe slippers.
> 
> css..continued hugs.
> 
> a little teary as i realize dd#2 will never likely live home again.  i laid down on her bed and just looked around the room at 18 years worth of memories.  she moved here as a little girl and she leaves here as a young woman full of promise, spit and vinegar hoping to change the world.
> where did the years go????
> 
> love to all.  hug those you love.



+1


----------



## megt10

tesi said:


> india-  i'm 20 years behind you with mine.  and i know i will never again have those times with them.  the 30 minute car ride to and from school every day was a chore (no bus as it was across state line) but such a joy.  the things i learned, the conversations we had, the sugary snacks i brought for pickup in the pm
> 
> i'm so damn melancholy and teary. i need to shake this off before she gets there.
> 
> ck-  hug that smushy little guy, and try to keep him close as long as possible without being too possessive.
> 
> i am very thankful my older daughter is geographically near, and likely always will be given her profession.





csshopper said:


> Thank you CG. That means a lot to me.
> 
> Yes, she had an early flight, and she arrived carrying some sunshine, a Birkin 40 in orange clemence. Unlike her little Mom she is a tall lady who can carry this and as the saying goes "rocks it." Her lovely SA had told her she "needed" a Birkin and then within about 2 weeks had found one DD  said she was interested in (but did not ever expect to have for a long time!) and called DD to come in and get it. Fortunately she was able to accept it. I had the pleasure of providing two sets of  twillies and a leather bag charm. DD sent her SA a bouquet of orange tulips as a thank you.
> 
> If this seems odd to take pleasure in the midst of grief and despair I need to tell you that her DSD, my DH, had been thrilled to hear this story when it happened a week ago. He thoroughly enjoyed her excitement and enjoyed our interest in Hermes and was planning his own contribution for some additional SLG's to go with it.
> 
> We have talked and cried and smiled and even laughed with some memories today. I have her for 5 days and will savor it all. She cherished her DSD for the 13 years of our marriage and it was mutual. I not only had an exceptional husband, he was an exceptional step father and the grandfather to two DGD. He enfolded my children and grandchildren in his family and his heart. He meant the world to them.


Your post brought tears to my eyes. Once again I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## megt10

etoupebirkin said:


> Momentous changes Chez eb. I have decided to stop dying my hair. So last night I got my hair cut from a Bob to a Pixie. It looks great. And the Salt and Pepper look is a good one. Though I can only see it where my hair is really short. I think by the end of the year, all the dyed parts will be gone.
> 
> We'll see how it goes. Hey, it's just hair.


I bet it looks great. I hate having to dye my hair, but I am not ready to go salt and pepper. I had my first gray hairs at 17, and have been dying my hair since I was 25.


India said:


> Good for you, eb!  It's funny - while on the Vineyard I saw LOTS of white/salt&pepper/silver hair among my age group.  Back home, it's rare to see it.  Frankly, I think it's much more becoming being "natural" - goes with our skin better.  I do highlight my hair - mainly just at the crown for body, but have been letting all the other be natural and I love it.  It matches my grey eyebrows and white eyelashes (which I DO dye - just the lashes, not the brows - tried it once and looked like George Wallace!).
> 
> *My mantra for aging is less makeup and bigger jewelry!*  As one becomes elderly, it is far too easy to end up looking like either Tammy Faye Baker or Brooke Astor.  Foundation caked in wrinkles is NOT a good look!


Love that.


Mindi B said:


> Less makeup and bigger jewelry!  YES!  I'm embroidering that on a pillow.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> My actual guess is that the money was received by the insurance company, but was misfiled or lost in the system somehow.  I hope.  Waiting to see the check.
> Oh, and the final decision on my niece's housewarming gift was (drumroll please), , , a toaster!  Per her request.  I found a slick Cuisinart no-lever, four-wide-slots model that Consumer Reports said was good.  Hoping it will perform well.  Can't have too many toasted carbs, say I.


That sounds like a great gift Mindi!


pursecrzy said:


> Pics of my no lever toaster.


Very cool looking.


ck21 said:


> Happy Friday!!  Our state fair has begun and its a good one (right Mindi?).  Looking forward to taking hot cars on Tuesday.  He has been to the fair every year since he was born.  We are determined to make him a fan of the fair.


Aww, I am sure that it won't take much. The LA County fair starts next week. I never used to go until my MIL moved in with us. She is a huge fan and has made me one as well. We usually go twice. I am just hoping that the weather cools down enough that I don't get heat stroke pushing her in the wheelchair. 


ck21 said:


> Ps....could I have a few vibes?  The dermatologist removed a mole for biopsy, just to be safe.  Not the first time, and it's always been nothing.  Hoping this one is nothing too!



Sending tons of good vibes your way.


----------



## megt10

pursecrzy said:


> Ok, how sad is it that I checked to see when Uno started the Spring scarf thread?
> Another month to go...


Right there with you. I think I have cleaned up this season except for 1 shawl that hasn't made it to the US yet. Time to look to at what's coming up next.


Vintage Leather said:


> Don't forget the deep fried butter.


Oh my, that doesn't sound good to me at all. Then again I don't usually like anything fried. Well, except french fries.


etoupebirkin said:


> CK, Sending you lots of vibes&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;&#8776;
> 
> As promised here are some pics:
> 
> Mindi, My Black Buffalo Birkin from Docride with the custom silver hardware.
> 
> My new ride. I tricked her out with a large rodeo charm. It replaces the big honkin' red fuzzy dice I've had in my car for the past 15 years.
> 
> Also, funny story. Last Sunday, DH and I took the Audi on a drive in the Virginia countrysidethe Loudoun Ale Trail. As we were driving, I noticed we were within 10 minutes of Elizabeth Locke's flagship jewelry store, so I mentioned it to DH. So he suggested we go to the store. DHwanting to go with me to a jewelry store!!!! (Maybe it was the beer. I was driving.) So we went. At the "Palazzo" there is the Contessa's Collection--pieces that are 50% off. So the Onyx drop was there and I grabbed it. It's one of my favorite Locke pieces ever.
> 
> This morning I made a new bag charm out of a Japanese netsuke from a necklace that I got on eBay. I think it looks perfect on the Kelly.
> 
> Have a great Sunday!!!


Wow, that bag is gorgeous and I love the purse charms. How cute as is that rodeo on your gorgeous new car.


etoupebirkin said:


> I saw the bag at the TPF Meet in Las Vegas. And it was one of the coolest bags ever. One of the things I like about it is that it's not "precious". It can go thru rain and getting bashed up a bit.


How heavy is the leather?


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> meg, you are wonderful to be caregiver to your MIL.  That is such a difficult and often thankless job.  I hope your new car is fun to drive!  We have an (old) MB SL550 and it is super-fun to tool around in.



Thanks, Mindi. My MIL, as well as DH, are very appreciative. I am truly blessed to have a wonderful relationship with her. I am sure that my new car will be fun. It will be great to get that new car smell again and so many upgrades from my last car.


----------



## tesi

css&#8230;..continuing to think of you, and pleased your dd is with you.  a kiss to you on the top pif the head from me as well.  amazing that tradition for me began with my breast surgeon&#8230;..
what an mazing woman she is.  

ck- hope you hear good results soon.

i am slowly catching up and just back from durham tonight.  it has been an overwhelmingly busy few days getting dd set in her apartment.  i wish more of her furnishings had arrived but she ordered fabrics that required a bit of lead time for her upholstered pieces.  the apartment thankfully is fantastic.  it is in an old cigarette warehouse right in town and has 20plus feet tall ceilings with the old wooden crossbeams and many original circa 1899 brick walls.  the main floor of the building is occupied by Duke offices, as are many many buildings in durham.  
her kitten is well acclimated thankfully. i cried on the way home but i'm happy for her. 
i hope her first day at work tomorrow goes well&#8230;&#8230;.i'm always worrying. 

much love to all as i backtrack and catch up&#8230;...


----------



## Mindi B

tesi, I remember that story, and that is where I got the "kiss on the head" idea--so very sweet.  I can imagine that moving DD was exhausting, physically and emotionally, but the apartment sounds absolutely amazing, and you know you've raised a wonderful young woman. . . .


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> tesi, I remember that story, and that is where I got the "kiss on the head" idea--so very sweet.  I can imagine that moving DD was exhausting, physically and emotionally, but the apartment sounds absolutely amazing, and you know you've raised a wonderful young woman. . . .



Tesi and Mindi- I felt them and they helped. "Busyness" is an anesthesia right now, but the void is huge.DGS is coming Tuesday night, they all rally. I am so very very fortunate.

Meg- you are a treasure! Your MIL is similarly fortunate to have you in her life.  And thank you for your kind thoughts as well.

Curiosity got to me: Fried Butter started in Texas in 2009. It is frozen, batter dipped and in some recipes covered in Cinnamon Sugar. Described in one article as tasting like the ultimate French Toast. I would have serious problems saying "no thank you" to at least a taste, so avoidance is probably the best strategy.


----------



## pursecrzy

csshopper said:


> Tesi and Mindi- I felt them and they helped. "Busyness" is an anesthesia right now, but the void is huge.DGS is coming Tuesday night, they all rally. I am so very very fortunate.
> 
> Meg- you are a treasure! Your MIL is similarly fortunate to have you in her life.  And thank you for your kind thoughts as well.
> 
> Curiosity got to me: Fried Butter started in Texas in 2009. It is frozen, batter dipped and in some recipes covered in Cinnamon Sugar. Described in one article as tasting like the ultimate French Toast. I would have serious problems saying "no thank you" to at least a taste, so avoidance is probably the best strategy.



LOL! I looked it up too.

The CNE is on right now and you can get all sorts of decadent foods. 
Every year they have the latest and greatest really bad for you foods.

http://theex.com/main/food/new-foods


----------



## megt10

csshopper said:


> Tesi and Mindi- I felt them and they helped. "Busyness" is an anesthesia right now, but the void is huge.DGS is coming Tuesday night, they all rally. I am so very very fortunate.
> 
> Meg- you are a treasure! Your MIL is similarly fortunate to have you in her life.  And thank you for your kind thoughts as well.
> 
> Curiosity got to me: Fried Butter started in Texas in 2009. It is frozen, batter dipped and in some recipes covered in Cinnamon Sugar. Described in one article as tasting like the ultimate French Toast. I would have serious problems saying "no thank you" to at least a taste, so avoidance is probably the best strategy.



Aww, thank you. I really have been blessed. I lost my mom 21 years ago. There are so many things that I couldn't do for her. Now I get another chance with someone who has become like a second mother. 

I don't know the thought of Fried Butter makes my stomach hurt.

We are all keeping you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## Mindi B

And August, which came in sucking scissors, is going out still sucking scissors.  DH's work computer made a horrible death rattle this morning.  Since he lives on this thing, that particular first-world problem is a bit more problematic than most.  BUT we think it's a hardware/fan issue, so hopefully at the very least his data is safe.  After the initial torrent of horrified profanity (where DID the man learn to talk like that?) he's troubleshooting with his usual _sang froid_.
My SIL has surgery this Thursday.  Vibes, please, that it goes smoothly and there are no surprises.  She's being really brave.  I'd be a basket case.  Also, HenHen is scheduled for an endoscopy tomorrow to see if we can learn any more about his perpetual skinniness.  A few Henry vibes would be appreciated, too, if you have some lying around!
And, my dad called last night to, inexplicably, instigate a fight with me about a topic I thought we both knew darn well we could not discuss successfully.  And I wasn't having it.  So he is, once again, deeply "disappointed" in me.  Oy.  Well, realistically, I am an independent adult who has fashioned a decent life, tries to be there for her family in whatever ways she can, and isn't in trouble with the law.  I paid for my own higher education and my husband has generously shared his success with his in-laws.  I spend a significant amount of time thinking about how to be honest with myself about my motivations and fair to others regardless of my own feelings.  So, if my refusal to take old bait is a source of disappointment, I guess I can live with that.  But it will never feel good.


----------



## India

Ah, Mindi.  You did NOT need that.  My guess is that your DF is unhappy about something else and decided to deal with it by picking a fight with you.  Not easy but if you're comfortable then let it go and he'll get over it...yet again.

Hope DH has a back-up HD for his computer.  Even though mine is not used for anything terribly important, there are things on it I do NOT want to lose so I've used a back-up HD that backs things up automatically for many years.  It has saved my life more than once.  If his computer survives this episode and he doesn't have one, get one for him - it could save his job and your marriage!

tesi, I didn't realize your DD was in Durham!  My DD was there on business for several days last week.  Do try staying at the new 21c Museum Hotel or at least go there for a meal, and let me know what you think.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi- that's not just sucking scissors, it's a gut full of pinking shears! September will be here tomorrow and, hopefully, bring a new start. You DO NOT deserve the attempted guilt trip from your Dad.

Vibes for all- your SIL, HenHen, a functioning computer, your Mom getting resolution on her banking/insurance issue, your coping with it all.

Pause for a moment so my kiss can land smack dab on the top of your head, and I'll leave room for Tessi to add her's when she reads your post.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Love you ladies!!!'
*now sneaking back to work*


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you all, so much, for the words of encouragement--and the cyber-smooch!
It's hard with dad.  I pick my battles, and I am actually willing to take a lot and deal with it silently out of love and respect for both him and my mom. . . but some things are not negotiable.  And any resistance to my dad--any--is interpreted as a betrayal.  It's nothing new, and I am undoubtedly too old to worry about being a disappointment to my parents.  I yam what I yam, at this point.
Ya just keep doing the best you can with what you have at that particular moment.  Some moments play out better than others. 
Also, thanks for sending the good thoughts for my SIL and my dawg!  I hope by the end of the week we will have more knowledge about the health of both, but No Big Surprises, pleez.
And, as I like to say, onward.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Mindi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, VL!  How is the Dark Knight?  Let's see, last I heard I think he was going to be an actor. . . .Any new plans for his future vocation?


----------



## Vintage Leather

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, VL!  How is the Dark Knight?  Let's see, last I heard I think he was going to be an actor. . . .Any new plans for his future vocation?



Hello!

The Knight is doing well - at Tae Kwon Do right now.  He's starting to learn to write with a fountain pen, and he keeps "losing" his pen. I'm not certain if this is a sneaky plot to get a pretty pen replacement (he keeps "borrowing" my Lamy) or if he is anti-pen.

As for when he grows up:
Actor, Architect, Batman...


----------



## Mindi B

I am impressed.  I was never any good with a fountain pen.  Never got the right amount of ink, never managed a consistent line.  I can't cut straight, either.  
Actor, architect, Batman.  Excellent choices, all!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Glad to hear the Knight is doing well.

I just saw a neighbor's daughter. She's 15 now. I remember when she was a baby. It's times like these when I feel old.

I got DH the perfect anniversary gift -- a new bicycle. Mind you, I had to drag the man kicking and screaming to the bike store. But we took said bike out for a spin. The grin on his face was priceless. We are now committed to 20-25 mile rides every Sunday. The man has given up on the Redskins so he has to do something with his Sundays.  Hey, it's better than sitting on his rear end watching the game. So, we'll go out for a ride--and then get a beer.

MIndi, and all who have had an awful August, here's to a spectacular September. 

Hey, it's my Birthday month--yes  Yom Kippur is my birthday.  I'm dealing with it. Fasting--birthday--OK. But at least I'm going to be with my real life friends--and there will be birthday cake during the break fast.


----------



## ck21

Quick pop in to send vibes and smooches on the head.

We are fair bound tomorrow.  Hoping for an early start as it is supposed to be hot!!


----------



## chaneljewel

EB, docride did a fabulous job on the B!   Very unique and classy!   Love the netsuke too...whimsical but also classy.   What a perfect place to hang the horse charm!

Fried butter?   Ugh...makes my belly hurt.   But corn dogs...love!  And kettle corn is plain yummy!   I always look forward to the fall festivals around here to indulge in kettle corn.   

Mindi,  I think India's advice is good.  You're a good daughter...just remember that.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, vibes for HenHen, SIL, DH's computer and the dad situation. That's a lot of scissors in one week! I'll be curious to hear what they find in HenHen. It's so frustrating to have a too skinny pup with completely normal tests. 

I hate to admit it, but I'd be hard pressed not to try fried butter after Csshopper's description. I mean, the "ultimate French toast", you gotta see if it's worthy of that title, right?? Ck, if you see fried butter, at least take a picture for us!


----------



## JulesB68

Hoping for a Super September following the Abysmal August for everyone who needs it. Am I too late for a transatlantic pinch-&-punch-first-of the-month?!

Mindi, I think your dad sounds like my mum! I dread phone calls with her, for fear of saying the wrong thing that will set off "The Voice", when you know you are in the proverbial doghouse. Woof!

VL, what is it with boys & Lamy pens?? My two, who both have the handwriting skills of an average baboon (actually that's a bit harsh on baboons, sorry baboons!), both love those pens and seem to make more of an effort when writing with those.


----------



## India

Well, Sept is not starting off well!  I was suspicious that my downstairs AC was a bit wonky yesterday - by last night it was not working at all and it's now 77 on the first floor.  I don't do heat well!  HVAC people coming this afternoon.  HVAC was replaced about 14-15 years ago - think I'm in for a VERY unpleasant surprise today.  Of course, my house contingency account was decimated last year when I had hail damage on my less than one year old roof and a $6040 deductible plus they wouldn't pay the $900 for sheathing that had to be replaced.  

I try SO hard to keep this house up and I can't ever get caught up with everything, both structurally and decor.  Need new blinds in the entire upstairs.  That ain't happening!  Geeze....


----------



## tesi

mindi-  many vibes extended fro here, for pups, computers and family.  you sweet one really have your stuff together and if someone cannot recognize that-it is solely their issue.  but sorry you need to deal with it as, unfortunately, one cannot escape family. 

eb-hope for an easy birthday fast and a happy time with family that evening.

india- good luck with the AC.  it is always something when you own a home.  just when things level off another problem rears its expensive head.

ck-  good times at the fair!  sometimes i wonder just how hot qualifies as hot in your neck of the woods!  but it is icky here too this week, and schools started yesterday.  poor kids-90 plus all week.

dd#2's first day at work went well- mostly paperwork and training.  just hoping she remains happy down south.  
love to all!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, all, for the good thoughts and vibes and encouragement.  Henry is off at the vet being prepped for the scoping.  Probably won't know much today; will have to wait for biopsy results.  Not anticipating any malignancy (please, no), but certainly won't be surprised if there is an inflammatory condition going on in there.  The internist also has a line on a new canine allergy drug that we might be able to try with HenHen--it's supposed to help with both skin and GI tract allergies.  I would be so happy if we could make my itchy boy more comfortable!  So that is an encouraging possibility, regardless of whether the endoscopy ends up being definitive.
DH's computer is still functioning.  Loudly, but hey, we'll take it for now.  
Hoping DM will call with check info soon (so I don't have to call and go through DF ush.
Holding my own!
Love to all and still sending special hugs to css.
India, it never stops.  If it's not one thing, it's another, to quote a vague but accurate cliche.  
EB, you have a few weeks yet, yes?  Early birthday cake might be required.


----------



## Mindi B

Jules, do be careful about insulting baboons.  They hold grudges.  Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## India

Hooray!  It was a wire whose insulation had worn off, which then blew out a small cylinder that HVAC man said is sort of like the battery on ones car).  I'm sure it will still be a $300-400 bill but that sure beats a new compressor or an entire new HVAC system for the first floor.  Whew..dodged a bullet!

Now we need all those good vibes channeled for others needing them!  LOTS for your "ain't quite right" boy, Mindi.  Problems with children and pets make feel totally helpless and SO responsible.


----------



## JulesB68

Mindi B said:


> Jules, do be careful about insulting baboons.  They hold grudges.  Don't ask me how I know.



Oh, pretty please!


----------



## Mindi B

I wish I could say more, but I signed a nondisclosure agreement as part of the settlement.


----------



## Mindi B

HenHen is back from his procedure.  Not much more loopy than usual.  One not surprising but very explanatory finding: his esophageal sphincter does not contract normally.  Thus his sobriquet, "Herkin' Henry."  Now to see what the biopsies say.


----------



## JulesB68

Is there anything they can do to help ease this? Fingers crossed for the biopsies x


----------



## Mindi B

We are going to try squirting some meds down his gullet (yeah, right) that will help with any acid reflux, but as this is a muscular issue, I don't think it's surgically reparable.  Overall he does well, so I am hopeful we can continue to manage the condition with frequent, small meals.  I am getting used to being the mom of two special needs dawgz. 
And thank you for the crossed fingers.  Henry is such a goof, but we love him.


----------



## JulesB68

Could they use botox or something similar to control the muscle spasms? Forgive me if this is a completely stupid suggestion!
DS2 had reflux as a baby and it was horrible to deal with. Was very disappointed to have to give up breast feeding him so that we could give him infant gaviscon, but it was best for him and he grew out of it. Think HH is way beyond the 'growing out of it' stage, no?! Don't envy you having to give him medication on a daily basis. 
The unconditional love pets give us makes it all worthwhile. 
Btw, Betty is definitely a fellow nudist with Miss O. Made the mistake of trying to put a Christmas sweater on her once and she spent the whole walk running through brambles trying to pull the thing off! It was so snagged by the end, it's never been worn again.


----------



## Mindi B

Not stupid at all--it's so sweet of you to be thinking about how to help my boy!  I think (and I may be misunderstanding) that the problem is less spasms than an inability to contract _enough_.  So the sphincter remains open, permitting food to exit by the wrong door, so to speak.  HenHen is five, so this is almost certainly a congenital issue and will not improve.  But he doesn't chew and eats at top speed, so if his meds come in pill form it will probably be relatively easy to get them down his gullet.  It's doable!
That is so funny about Betty romping through the brambles to lose the hated sweater!  Miss Olive will sometimes tolerate a sweater, but nothing that covers her behind.  If the garment droops over her tail, she forgets how to walk!  Silliest thing ever.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi B said:


> Not stupid at all--it's so sweet of you to be thinking about how to help my boy!  I think (and I may be misunderstanding) that the problem is less spasms than an inability to contract _enough_.  So the sphincter remains open, permitting food to exit by the wrong door, so to speak.  HenHen is five, so this is almost certainly a congenital issue and will not improve.  But he doesn't chew and eats at top speed, so if his meds come in pill form it will probably be relatively easy to get them down his gullet.  It's doable!
> That is so funny about Betty romping through the brambles to lose the hated sweater!  Miss Olive will sometimes tolerate a sweater, but nothing that covers her behind.  If the garment droops over her tail, she forgets how to walk!  Silliest thing ever.



Mindi, sorry to hear about Henry's issues.  We feed Emily with one of those special bowls that prevent her from snarfing her food too fast.  We read that it could cause bloat in dogs her size.  The bowl has about 8 compartments and a lid that rotates so the single opening moves from compartment to compartment.  Has slowed her significantly.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Not stupid at all--it's so sweet of you to be thinking about how to help my boy!  I think (and I may be misunderstanding) that the problem is less spasms than an inability to contract _enough_.  So the sphincter remains open, permitting food to exit by the wrong door, so to speak.  HenHen is five, so this is almost certainly a congenital issue and will not improve.  But he doesn't chew and eats at top speed, so if his meds come in pill form it will probably be relatively easy to get them down his gullet.  It's doable!
> That is so funny about Betty romping through the brambles to lose the hated sweater!  Miss Olive will sometimes tolerate a sweater, but nothing that covers her behind.  If the garment droops over her tail, she forgets how to walk!  Silliest thing ever.



Silly, wonderful, loving dawgs. Cocoa goes comatose in a sweater, plants her feet, goes rigid and will not move. Ditto if you put something on her head. The groomer had put a scarf around her neck last visit (definitely NOT an Hermes) and when I pulled it up over her head to remove it, same reaction. Our girls could have fun together, but they'd probably gang up on us!


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu, we use two stainless steel balls in Henry's bowl that he has to push around to reach the food.  It helps, but do you know who makes the bowl you use for Emily?  I tried a "puzzle bowl" style feeder with zig-zag channels, but poor HenHen couldn't quite get his muzzle in far enough to reach the food.  He was sooo frustrated.  Perhaps the one you have would work better for him.
css, that is so funny about Cocoa!  I'm wondering if their doggie brains interpret having heads/hinders covered as an act of dominance (since dogs do dominate one another by looming over and "covering" another dog's head or haunches) and so freeze in a sort of submissive panic?  Would love to know what is in those furry heads sometimes.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi -- on Amazon.  May come in different sizes: http://www.chewy.com/dog/aikiou-jun...ou&utm_term=&gclid=CJqj5bb81scCFVAkgQodDIgOZg


----------



## JulesB68

If you search on Amazon for "dog bowls slow eating" it should bring up lots of different bowls with various nobbly bits and ones that are like mazes for brain stimulation. I presume you've tried all sorts of different kibble? Don't know if you can get Royal Canin in the U.S. but they do one for sensitive digestions. They also do one called Dermacomfort that is for itchy dogs.


----------



## JulesB68

Ha! You beat me to it Lulilu!


----------



## eagle1002us

megt10 said:


> That sounds like a great gift Mindi!
> 
> Very cool looking.
> 
> Aww, I am sure that it won't take much. The LA County fair starts next week. I never used to go until my MIL moved in with us. She is a huge fan and has made me one as well. We usually go twice. I am just hoping that the weather cools down enough that I don't get heat stroke pushing her in the wheelchair.
> 
> 
> Sending tons of good vibes your way.




*Meg10*, do you also go to the Pasadena Swap meet?  (I think it still exists.  I regret I never went when I lived in LA).


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> And August, which came in sucking scissors, is going out still sucking scissors.  DH's work computer made a horrible death rattle this morning.  Since he lives on this thing, that particular first-world problem is a bit more problematic than most.  BUT we think it's a hardware/fan issue, so hopefully at the very least his data is safe.  After the initial torrent of horrified profanity (where DID the man learn to talk like that?) he's troubleshooting with his usual _sang froid_.
> My SIL has surgery this Thursday.  Vibes, please, that it goes smoothly and there are no surprises.  She's being really brave.  I'd be a basket case.  Also, HenHen is scheduled for an endoscopy tomorrow to see if we can learn any more about his perpetual skinniness.  A few Henry vibes would be appreciated, too, if you have some lying around!
> And, my dad called last night to, inexplicably, instigate a fight with me about a topic I thought we both knew darn well we could not discuss successfully.  And I wasn't having it.  So he is, once again, deeply "disappointed" in me.  Oy.  Well, realistically, I am an independent adult who has fashioned a decent life, tries to be there for her family in whatever ways she can, and isn't in trouble with the law.  I paid for my own higher education and my husband has generously shared his success with his in-laws.  I spend a significant amount of time thinking about how to be honest with myself about my motivations and fair to others regardless of my own feelings.  So, if my refusal to take old bait is a source of disappointment, I guess I can live with that.  But it will never feel good.


Aww, Mindy that sounds like a horrible month. Sending lots of good vibes your way. I hope DH's computer hard drive is salvageable. Big hugs to you and HenHen. It's now September time to start fresh.


etoupebirkin said:


> Glad to hear the Knight is doing well.
> 
> I just saw a neighbor's daughter. She's 15 now. I remember when she was a baby. It's times like these when I feel old.
> 
> I got DH the perfect anniversary gift -- a new bicycle. Mind you, I had to drag the man kicking and screaming to the bike store. But we took said bike out for a spin. The grin on his face was priceless. We are now committed to 20-25 mile rides every Sunday. The man has given up on the Redskins so he has to do something with his Sundays.  Hey, it's better than sitting on his rear end watching the game. So, we'll go out for a ride--and then get a beer.
> 
> MIndi, and all who have had an awful August, here's to a spectacular September.
> 
> Hey, it's my Birthday month--yes  Yom Kippur is my birthday.  I'm dealing with it. Fasting--birthday--OK. But at least I'm going to be with my real life friends--and there will be birthday cake during the break fast.


Thant sounds like an excellent anniversary present. Quite ambitious to do a 20-25 mile ride. My legs hurt just thinking about it. I don't even like driving the 25 miles to SCP and Hermes is at the end of the stop. 

Happy early birthday. I think there's a rule that if you are ill or it is your birthday you don't have to fast. We are reform


----------



## etoupebirkin

megt10 said:


> Aww, Mindy that sounds like a horrible month. Sending lots of good vibes your way. I hope DH's computer hard drive is salvageable. Big hugs to you and HenHen. It's now September time to start fresh.
> 
> Thant sounds like an excellent anniversary present. Quite ambitious to do a 20-25 mile ride. My legs hurt just thinking about it. I don't even like driving the 25 miles to SCP and Hermes is at the end of the stop.
> 
> Happy early birthday. I think there's a rule that if you are ill or it is your birthday you don't have to fast. We are reform



I like your kind of Reform!!! LOL; but somehow I think my Rabbi might disagree.


----------



## megt10

India said:


> Well, Sept is not starting off well!  I was suspicious that my downstairs AC was a bit wonky yesterday - by last night it was not working at all and it's now 77 on the first floor.  I don't do heat well!  HVAC people coming this afternoon.  HVAC was replaced about 14-15 years ago - think I'm in for a VERY unpleasant surprise today.  Of course, my house contingency account was decimated last year when I had hail damage on my less than one year old roof and a $6040 deductible plus they wouldn't pay the $900 for sheathing that had to be replaced.
> 
> I try SO hard to keep this house up and I can't ever get caught up with everything, both structurally and decor.  Need new blinds in the entire upstairs.  That ain't happening!  Geeze....


It is always something. I don't do well when it's hot either. I have a huge electric bill each month. I do okay during the day with it being 76 tops in the house. At night I turn the ac to 68. My poor MIL goes to sleep with a little night cap on her head.


India said:


> Hooray!  It was a wire whose insulation had worn off, which then blew out a small cylinder that HVAC man said is sort of like the battery on ones car).  I'm sure it will still be a $300-400 bill but that sure beats a new compressor or an entire new HVAC system for the first floor.  Whew..dodged a bullet!
> 
> Now we need all those good vibes channeled for others needing them!  LOTS for your "ain't quite right" boy, Mindi.  Problems with children and pets make feel totally helpless and SO responsible.


Oh, it could have been so much worse.


Mindi B said:


> We are going to try squirting some meds down his gullet (yeah, right) that will help with any acid reflux, but as this is a muscular issue, I don't think it's surgically reparable.  Overall he does well, so I am hopeful we can continue to manage the condition with frequent, small meals.  I am getting used to being the mom of two special needs dawgz.
> And thank you for the crossed fingers.  Henry is such a goof, but we love him.


Aww, poor baby. 


JulesB68 said:


> Could they use botox or something similar to control the muscle spasms? Forgive me if this is a completely stupid suggestion!
> DS2 had reflux as a baby and it was horrible to deal with. Was very disappointed to have to give up breast feeding him so that we could give him infant gaviscon, but it was best for him and he grew out of it. Think HH is way beyond the 'growing out of it' stage, no?! Don't envy you having to give him medication on a daily basis.
> The unconditional love pets give us makes it all worthwhile.
> Btw, Betty is definitely a fellow nudist with Miss O. Made the mistake of trying to put a Christmas sweater on her once and she spent the whole walk running through brambles trying to pull the thing off! It was so snagged by the end, it's never been worn again.


Hey they used Botox on my sphincter. Twice actually. Didn't work for me but surgery has fixed most of the problem.


csshopper said:


> Silly, wonderful, loving dawgs. Cocoa goes comatose in a sweater, plants her feet, goes rigid and will not move. Ditto if you put something on her head. The groomer had put a scarf around her neck last visit (definitely NOT an Hermes) and when I pulled it up over her head to remove it, same reaction. Our girls could have fun together, but they'd probably gang up on us!



My papillon Nick goes cardboard man when I put a sweater on him. Then he falls over like he is paralyzed. Misha on the other hand loves clothes. He sees a shirt or sweater and he starts jumping and doing a little conga dance. He gets so excited. He is definetly my son.


----------



## megt10

eagle1002us said:


> *Meg10*, do you also go to the Pasadena Swap meet?  (I think it still exists.  I regret I never went when I lived in LA).



No, I have never been.


----------



## megt10

etoupebirkin said:


> I like your kind of Reform!!! LOL; but somehow I think my Rabbi might disagree.



I would check into it.


----------



## ouija board

JulesB68 said:


> If you search on Amazon for "dog bowls slow eating" it should bring up lots of different bowls with various nobbly bits and ones that are like mazes for brain stimulation. I presume you've tried all sorts of different kibble? Don't know if you can get Royal Canin in the U.S. but they do one for sensitive digestions. They also do one called Dermacomfort that is for itchy dogs.



Yes, we get Royal Canin in the US! Love this company. Interesting and possibly useless factoid. RC has a research facility in France (I believe it's still located there) where one of the things they research is how cats and dogs eat. They put food in a clear bottomed bowl with a camera underneath to catch the movement of the animal as it eats. Apparently, Persian cats pick up food with the underside of their tongue and flip it up into their mouth, so RC developed a kibble in a particular shape that is easy for them to pick up and get into their mouth. Similar stories for the other breed specific diets. I always thought it'd be fun to spend time there doing research, though possibly a bit too much like voyeurism. 

Mindi, glad Henry made it through his endoscopy just fine. Hopefully the biopsies are informative, but it sounds like you've already gotten some useful information regarding his herking tendencies. If only he were a grazer instead of eating meals like any normal dog! How is your SIL?


----------



## Mindi B

Wow, I had no idea that Botox can be used for that sort of thing, megt!  It is sort of a miracle drug if used properly.  And I can picture Nick falling over in his sweater.  LOL!
lulilu, Jules, thank you.  I had browsed Amazon (it's where I got the puzzle bowl and the steel balls [boy, does that sound wrong]) but hadn't seen the sort of bowl lulilu described.  I'll look again!  And yup, Jules, Henry eats Royal Canin hydrolized protein in cans.  Hypoallergenic, supposedly.  He loves it, but he loves everything edible.  And a number of things that aren't, actually.  He had a rough early evening yesterday, during which he was clearly nauseated, but he kept his dinner where it belonged and seems much more himself this morning.
OB, that is sort of wonderful about Royal Canin's research.  How cool!  And thanks for asking about my SIL--Her procedure is tomorrow.  Vibes appreciated!


----------



## JulesB68

Vibes a-comin' ~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## JulesB68

I'm guessing rugs don't come with dietary information, huh?!


----------



## Mindi B

Nope.  But I know they are full of fiber.  Are they ever.


----------



## India

Godfrey and Shimmer now wear snoods when they eat.  I was SO tired of chewed off ears to get that tiny bit of kibble that got caught in them, or having to cut out a huge chunk of their glorious ears due to a knot formed by the kibble.  A dog club friend in VA makes them and sells them.  

When I first got them, they were none to enthusiastic about these going over their heads, but their desire to eat trumped that.  After a few days, they were fine.  They look like Old Mother Hubbard when they're wearing them - must take a picture and post it!  And their lovely, luxurious ears are safe!

Got to make one of my 4 annual pilgrimages to Ft Knox today to pick up my prescriptions.  It's about a 45 mile drive and VERY boring.  I usually try to call someone but there are so many dead spots it makes a conversation challenging.  But with 7 3-month prescriptions FREE, it's well worth the drive.  One of the best things my DH did for me was stay in the Navy Reserve for 20 years so that I get his retirement benefits.  The pension is small, but nice, but it's the drugs that are the true gold.

Glad HenHen made it through his test relatively unscathed.  Poor guy!  Hope the results are good and doable.  

Spent 3 hrs on the phone yesterday with TriCare and ExpressScripts trying to find out how my doctor can get a drug for me that was dropped from the Ft Knox formulary.  Each person told me something completely different!  What a waste of time for my doctor.  I think I finally got the right info - we shall see.  

After a delightful August, Sept appears to be typical KY weather - very hot, and VERY muggy.  All my windows were steamed from the humidity outside when I got up this AM.  I don't do well in this weather - can't breath.  Well, now we pay for August!

Good vibes for all who need it!


----------



## JulesB68

Hope the AC is still working then India! Drive safe.


----------



## India

Jules, the AC is working just great!  Thanks for your concern!  Long, boring trip, but back home before terrible last afternoon traffic and I got a late start.

Mother Nature report from here:  

Haven't seen Darwin since I left for the Vineyard in late June.  The water lilies have the pond so covered that I don't know if he's there or not.

Today, my yardman and I discovered that a FROG has moved into the pond!  I've had them appear before - I can just picture them hoping up from the OH river, through subdivisions, to get to my pond.  He's quite lively and can jump VERY high.

Mother Nature was cruel this AM.  My yard man rang the front bell for me to see what had landed on my front sidewalk.  We had rain and there must have been a bit of wind last night, and it disturbed a squirrel's nest in one of the front oak trees.  Suddenly, Chris saw things falling, and two young squirrels were on the sidewalk.  One was bleeding and clearly dead.  The other made an effort to move and then stopped - think he might have also died.  I told Chris to leave them there and if they were still there and not moving when he left, to dispose of them.

A couple of hours later, he rang the door bell again.  The mother squirrel had returned and there were 3 other babies that had landed in the grass - we had not seen them.  She took them one-by-one up the other oak tree, with them fighting and fussing like crazy.  She took the one that was not bleeding but left the other.  It seemed an odd time for baby squirrels and she must have spotted an old nest that was sturdier in the other tree.  I'm glad we didn't touch them - VERY hard to save and raise a baby squirrel and in the past I HAVE tried.  He said he wouldn't have believed it if he hadn't seen her retrieving her babies.  

The wildlife report for the day is now finished.


----------



## csshopper

India, Jules, Mindi, Meg, OB, EB, eagle,Lulilu and all those who are out there reading and your presence is felt. You are so good for the soul, learn things here and also get a chance to laugh out loud from time to time. Dogs who like to dress up and dog snoods come to mind. Love the nature stories, India and so glad your AC problem was minimal. Your med benefit is appropriately in Ft Knox, it is indeed golden.

ck- thinking of you as you await your biopsy report and Mindi, vibes for your SIL


----------



## etoupebirkin

csshopper said:


> India, Jules, Mindi, Meg, OB, EB, eagle,Lulilu and all those who are out there reading and your presence is felt. You are so good for the soul, learn things here and also get a chance to laugh out loud from time to time. Dogs who like to dress up and dog snoods come to mind. Love the nature stories, India and so glad your AC problem was minimal. Your med benefit is appropriately in Ft Knox, it is indeed golden.
> 
> ck- thinking of you as you await your biopsy report and Mindi, vibes for your SIL



Sending you a virtual *kiss on the head* I hope we all are a welcome distraction
Sending love to Mindi's SIL, HenHen, CK, India, CG, OB and everyone else in Chatland.

I think Rocket's losing weight. I give him very limited amounts of Royal Canin weight control dry food. But he loves this Purina ProPlan canned food--chicken, spinach and pasta. The lil beast goes nuts over the stuff. Rocket does not like the diet wet food. So I'm picking my battles.

 Rosie won't touch wet food at all, but she does not have a weight problem.

Have I said I love my new car. 

Hugs to all!!!


----------



## megt10

ouija board said:


> Yes, we get Royal Canin in the US! Love this company. Interesting and possibly useless factoid. RC has a research facility in France (I believe it's still located there) where one of the things they research is how cats and dogs eat. They put food in a clear bottomed bowl with a camera underneath to catch the movement of the animal as it eats. Apparently, Persian cats pick up food with the underside of their tongue and flip it up into their mouth, so RC developed a kibble in a particular shape that is easy for them to pick up and get into their mouth. Similar stories for the other breed specific diets. I always thought it'd be fun to spend time there doing research, though possibly a bit too much like voyeurism.
> 
> Mindi, glad Henry made it through his endoscopy just fine. Hopefully the biopsies are informative, but it sounds like you've already gotten some useful information regarding his herking tendencies. If only he were a grazer instead of eating meals like any normal dog! How is your SIL?


That's fascinating.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Wow, I had no idea that Botox can be used for that sort of thing, megt!  It is sort of a miracle drug if used properly.  And I can picture Nick falling over in his sweater.  LOL!
> lulilu, Jules, thank you.  I had browsed Amazon (it's where I got the puzzle bowl and the steel balls [boy, does that sound wrong]) but hadn't seen the sort of bowl lulilu described.  I'll look again!  And yup, Jules, Henry eats Royal Canin hydrolized protein in cans.  Hypoallergenic, supposedly.  He loves it, but he loves everything edible.  And a number of things that aren't, actually.  He had a rough early evening yesterday, during which he was clearly nauseated, but he kept his dinner where it belonged and seems much more himself this morning.
> OB, that is sort of wonderful about Royal Canin's research.  How cool!  And thanks for asking about my SIL--Her procedure is tomorrow.  Vibes appreciated!


Yes, it's taken years off my tush. I have a friend who gets it near her eye neuralgia. In my case it was internal and was supposed to relax the sphincter. It helped but not enough. I had the surgery to cut the muscle to stop the spasms, heal the fissures that were created because of the spasms and it's made a world of difference. I was in so much pain for over a year and toward the end could barely walk without pain. I spent most days in bed on a heating pad with Misha on my lap. He never left my side and if I was gone more than a couple of minutes he would come to check on me. He really was a gift who showed up exactly when I needed him most. Such a joy and comfort during those awful couple of years. I had kidney stones before that and needed 2 surgeries. One for each kidney. I spent months trying to pass them but it just wouldn't happen. 
Sending vibes for your SIL tomorrow. I will be getting another cortisone injection in my hip. This will be my second. The first didn't help much.mifnthis doesn't work another surgery to repair the ligament. I just don't have time for that. When I had my spicterectomy I had to get someone in here to help my mil while I was out of commission. That didn't work well as she is quite dependent on me.


India said:


> Godfrey and Shimmer now wear snoods when they eat.  I was SO tired of chewed off ears to get that tiny bit of kibble that got caught in them, or having to cut out a huge chunk of their glorious ears due to a knot formed by the kibble.  A dog club friend in VA makes them and sells them.
> 
> When I first got them, they were none to enthusiastic about these going over their heads, but their desire to eat trumped that.  After a few days, they were fine.  They look like Old Mother Hubbard when they're wearing them - must take a picture and post it!  And their lovely, luxurious ears are safe!
> 
> Got to make one of my 4 annual pilgrimages to Ft Knox today to pick up my prescriptions.  It's about a 45 mile drive and VERY boring.  I usually try to call someone but there are so many dead spots it makes a conversation challenging.  But with 7 3-month prescriptions FREE, it's well worth the drive.  One of the best things my DH did for me was stay in the Navy Reserve for 20 years so that I get his retirement benefits.  The pension is small, but nice, but it's the drugs that are the true gold.
> 
> Glad HenHen made it through his test relatively unscathed.  Poor guy!  Hope the results are good and doable.
> 
> Spent 3 hrs on the phone yesterday with TriCare and ExpressScripts trying to find out how my doctor can get a drug for me that was dropped from the Ft Knox formulary.  Each person told me something completely different!  What a waste of time for my doctor.  I think I finally got the right info - we shall see.
> 
> After a delightful August, Sept appears to be typical KY weather - very hot, and VERY muggy.  All my windows were steamed from the humidity outside when I got up this AM.  I don't do well in this weather - can't breath.  Well, now we pay for August!
> 
> Good vibes for all who need it!


Fall is around the corner. Hang in there. I don't do well with the humidity either. I hope it cools off soon.



India said:


> Jules, the AC is working just great!  Thanks for your concern!  Long, boring trip, but back home before terrible last afternoon traffic and I got a late start.
> 
> Mother Nature report from here:
> 
> Haven't seen Darwin since I left for the Vineyard in late June.  The water lilies have the pond so covered that I don't know if he's there or not.
> 
> Today, my yardman and I discovered that a FROG has moved into the pond!  I've had them appear before - I can just picture them hoping up from the OH river, through subdivisions, to get to my pond.  He's quite lively and can jump VERY high.
> 
> Mother Nature was cruel this AM.  My yard man rang the front bell for me to see what had landed on my front sidewalk.  We had rain and there must have been a bit of wind last night, and it disturbed a squirrel's nest in one of the front oak trees.  Suddenly, Chris saw things falling, and two young squirrels were on the sidewalk.  One was bleeding and clearly dead.  The other made an effort to move and then stopped - think he might have also died.  I told Chris to leave them there and if they were still there and not moving when he left, to dispose of them.
> 
> A couple of hours later, he rang the door bell again.  The mother squirrel had returned and there were 3 other babies that had landed in the grass - we had not seen them.  She took them one-by-one up the other oak tree, with them fighting and fussing like crazy.  She took the one that was not bleeding but left the other.  It seemed an odd time for baby squirrels and she must have spotted an old nest that was sturdier in the other tree.  I'm glad we didn't touch them - VERY hard to save and raise a baby squirrel and in the past I HAVE tried.  He said he wouldn't have believed it if he hadn't seen her retrieving her babies.
> 
> The wildlife report for the day is now finished.


Aww, poor babies. 


csshopper said:


> India, Jules, Mindi, Meg, OB, EB, eagle,Lulilu and all those who are out there reading and your presence is felt. You are so good for the soul, learn things here and also get a chance to laugh out loud from time to time. Dogs who like to dress up and dog snoods come to mind. Love the nature stories, India and so glad your AC problem was minimal. Your med benefit is appropriately in Ft Knox, it is indeed golden.
> 
> ck- thinking of you as you await your biopsy report and Mindi, vibes for your SIL


We are all keeping you in our thoughts and prayers. Here is tough guy Misha. Hope he puts a smile on your face.


etoupebirkin said:


> Sending you a virtual *kiss on the head* I hope we all are a welcome distraction
> Sending love to Mindi's SIL, HenHen, CK, India, CG, OB and everyone else in Chatland.
> 
> I think Rocket's losing weight. I give him very limited amounts of Royal Canin weight control dry food. But he loves this Purina ProPlan canned food--chicken, spinach and pasta. The lil beast goes nuts over the stuff. Rocket does not like the diet wet food. So I'm picking my battles.
> 
> Rosie won't touch wet food at all, but she does not have a weight problem.
> 
> Have I said I love my new car.
> 
> Hugs to all!!!


I am so glad you love your new car. I am getting excited about mine. I found in the brochure a package I hadn't seen and ordered it too. It's going to be a long couple of months waiting. When she gets here we will plan a much need road trip to Vegas. It's where I met my current SA. He was there but moving to SoCal and heading to my local store, it was such an instant connection with him. We had such a good trip that we are excited about going back. We didn't go on vacation last year because we had 2 sick animals. This year one of my dearest friends is batteling cancer for 9 years now. It has spread to her brain. She is 45. I didn't think she would last the summer and I wanted to stay close to home. She is doing better so we will take a short excursion.


----------



## eagle1002us

I had botox for migraines some time ago.   Eventually the shots had no effect on the migraines at all but my forehead looked great!


----------



## csshopper

meg-does Misha have an agent? He looks ready for Hollywood. Love the picture, I just want to scoop him up and cuddle him! Thank you for sharing. 

You are indomitable, you look the picture of health showing no outward signs of the misery you endured. Vibes the cortisone shot will provide relief, no more surgeries. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## csshopper

eb, I felt it, thank you. 

I'm not certain what their original purpose was, but I was in Pottery Barn today and saw some really interesting tassels and pom poms on leather in a sale bin. Thought, "hmmm what would eb do with these on bag?' You've given a fresh eye after seeing your netsuke...........


----------



## India

Okay, Mother Nature, enough already!!!  I went out with my dogs a few minutes ago - needed to change the sprinkler - VERY hot and dry (except for the humidity!).  Ghastly weather.  

So, I walked over to my fish pond to see if I could see Darwin or my new resident frog, and I saw something a bit peculiar.  I went closer, and bent over a bit (it was at the other end of the small pond which is about 3 ft by 5 ft at the widest point), and IT WAS A SNAKE sitting on a some lily pads!!!  It saw me, and slithered up the stone border of the pond and went back into the azaleas.

I have lived her for over 31 years and have NEVER before seen a snake in my yard!!!!  I don't DO snakes!  I've been on the KY Fish and Wildlife web site to try to figure out what it was - needless to say I was so shocked an really wasn't looking at the pupils of its eyes to figure out if it was venomous or non-venomous (a really ridiculous idea of a way to identify snakes - if it's venous and one gets that close, one is probably going to be bitten!).  I'm terrified for my dogs and I doubt I EVER again go behind all the greenery that backs up to my fence for fear of a nest of snakes of something. 

Geeze, I may never again go out in my back garden.  I'm reminded of the old rock song "I don't like spiders and snakes...".  I couldn't agree more and the spider crop this year is enormous.  If it weren't for the dogs and my love of nature, a high rise surrounded by concrete might look VERY good right now.  

No, I didn't see Darwin but I did get a better look at the small frog who has taken up residence.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  "Um, Mr. Serpent, if you wouldn't mind widening your eyes just a bit more for me. . . I just need to see. . . . "
I think more commonly people in the field, as it were, might try to determine venomousness via skin patterns (what color and order of stripes, for example).  But although I'm not afraid of snakes, I would not put determining species high on my priorities list when I meet one.  It can go its way, and I will go mine!
Spiders, ew, no, yuck.  There is a big one hiding in my master bathroom--I've seen her twice and she's escaped me both times--and I fear a violent showdown is looming.  That bathroom ain't big enough for both of us.


----------



## JulesB68

Oh no, India! Poor you! As long as we're none the wiser to what's lurking in the woodshed, it's ok, but as soon as you've seen something once, noooo! We only have one poisonous snake in the UK, but they would have to be in the woods that my parent's house backs onto, and my mum is really not good with snakes (think I may have previously mentioned what she was like when we lived just outside New Orleans!). You'll have to get yourself a pet mongoose!

I'm with you on the spiders Mindi! It had been a month since we'd been to our other place when we went last weekend (and apparently the same amount of time for the cleaners, grrr!) and the the spiders had taken over the house. This little beauty was about 3 inches in diameter. I then found his twin brother lurking in the sink in the boot room! Eeurgh! I tend to favour the Dyson method of dispatch; figure being whizzed around a plastic bin for long enough should do the trick!


----------



## JulesB68

Csshopper, I like the sound of your tassels & pom poms! Can't wait to see what you create. Could start another round of H pom pom frenzy on here like a few years ago! Either that or we will have to start a range of t-shirts that say "what would eb do?"!


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## JulesB68

Sorry Mindi! Perhaps the mods will have to censor that picture!!


----------



## Mindi B

Quick! Put a black bar over that arachnid!  REDACTED!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I must say, I don't like spiders and snakes. Bees, yellow jackets and wasps make me hyperventilate. I do have a fool proof way for dealing with stinging insects--and it's not to scream and run. I did that when I was 4 years old and it did not end well for me. 

My house has a tendency to get wasps in the Fall. In my office we would spray the wasps with spray glue. It gums up their wings and they drop like a stone. So in defense of my young children I whipped out the next best thing to Sprayment--pledge spray furniture polish. Bees and wasps can't fly once that stuff gets on their wings, so they drop and I can get them and dispose of them.

The Dyson approach would work with spiders. Not sure what I'd do about snakes.

Jules, you did make me spew with "What would eb do." I actually can't wait to see what CSS will come up with for her bag. I love seeing everyone's approach to decorating their bags (except stickers and things that ruin them.)


----------



## csshopper

India- maybe the frog is the attraction for the snake? I do not like slithery things either and we have rattlesnakes in our area so am always careful where I step. Was once offered a snakeskin wallet by a friend and politely declined it. EWWW. When we moved to this house a year ago we discovered a large spider web spanning two camellia bushes. When the spinner of the web made its appearance it was about the size of a quarter. DH dispatched it and fortunately no relatives have ever showed up to take its place!

Jules, I was tempted by the tassels and pom poms, but passed on them. Too "dressy" for my Evelyne's and the wrong colors for my Rouge Garance Bolide.. I do like the Hermes silk ones, but the prices re-sellers ask for them is outrageous, when they can be found.

Mindi- is Herkin'Henry responding to his meds.

Back to the garage cabinet clean out.........WHY did we move some of this stuff????????


----------



## Mindi B

So far so good, css, and thanks for asking.  He's on puppy Prilosec!  Since those few bad hours the first night, he's been his goofy self, I'm pleased to say.
No word yet from my SIL.  Hope all went well.  Nervous.


----------



## tesi

mindi-  vibes for your SIL.
css- hugs to you. 

and kiddies, i have no fear of bees, spiders or snakes so if you need a helping hand i'm here.
last monday my personal trainer was here for a session and we saw a big spider on the floor.  i ran over, slapped it with my bare hand and threw it in the toilet.  trainer told me he never suspected any woman would do that.  well honey, its me or the spider and he's in my house!  
i chase bees and insects to photograph them in the garden, and i've photographed snakes up close that i have encountered in florida&#8230;&#8230;.
my younger daughter and i have this in common.  it's a little odd.  

love to all.


----------



## ck21

Just home from night one of soccer-hot cars loved it.

Eating beans with dinner because a guy on the radio said it would help me live to 100!!


----------



## India

tesi, you're invited for a visit in KY...if you get rid of that snake!  Just kidding - you're welcome with or without snake removal.

One of the Exercise Physiologists at rehab is our resident "Natty Bumpo".  He said it was most likely a Northern Watersnake.  They're not poisonous but have a nasty temper and can give a mean bite, plus the excrete some nasty smelling stuff.  Thanks, I'll keep my distance.  

I've been done a bit of Googling about these snakes and decorative garden ponds, and apparently they are notorious for invading.  They WILL eat fish!  I have a feeling that he may have gotten Darwin since I have not spotted him for sometime.  They also eat frogs, so my new froggy's days may be numbered.  Apparently, they can get quite large!  Geeze, just what I need.  They often move on after a few days and I'm hoping this is what will happen.  I intend to have the garden pool company come to clean out some of the overgrowth of lilies and I think that will tell me if he's here or has left.  

My DH built that pond for me and it was a LOT of digging as it must be 2 ft deep at the deep end.  It took him about a week.  It's kind of the focal point of my garden and it is what I look at from my kitchen window over the sink.  It's been there now for over 20 yrs - if we've had snakes before, I sure didn't know it!  And to think I reach into that water to remove dead water lily pads!  Yikes!  I would hate to have it filled in as it would be sort of losing DH all over again, but I cannot have snakes in my garden.  I'm very afraid of a confrontation between a snake and my dogs - a snake bite for an old dog could be very serious.  

Geeze, does it NEVER stop?  Put out one fire, and up crops another....


----------



## India

Really?  Did it say how OFTEN one must have beans for dinner?  DH and I ate black beans and rice every Sat night for 10 yrs when he was at the boarding school in Maine - only night we didn't eat in the dining hall.  It sure didn't work for him - he died at 64 1/2.


----------



## tesi

india-  boy would i love a pond with water lilies!!  i would go out periodically and rustle up the brush with a broom or something long-snakes do not like that.  they appreciate a nice resting spot tucked away.  i would imagine they would slither away from the pups so i wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## lulilu

I do NOT like slithery things or other types of pests.  We do get wasps' nest occasionally but I find wasps easy to smack with a shoe.  I do have an exterminator come and spray the shutters etc regularly. He knows their favorite places.

But I had a very bad experience two weeks ago, when I was weeding (why was I doing that?).  I put my hand in a bush and disturbed a nest of some type of bee or yellow jacket and was stung badly a number of times.  Severe reaction and am still on antibiotics.  I am not a baby, but it has been extremely painful.

A pond has been something I'd love to have -- my cousins in England all have wonderful ponds, with frogs and fish.  But we'd have a bigger problem with mosquitos than we have had this summer.  We had to have the yard treated a number of times.  I will have to be satisfied with looking at the pool out my kitchen windowm


----------



## India

lulilu, I have never fed my goldfish in my pond - they feed on the mosquito larvae and thus I don't have a bigger mosquito problem.  Is isn't necessarily ponds that attract mosquitos, it's dense shuddery and a lush garden.  Since I don't want a bare back garden, I just live with it.

Most likely you got into a nest of yellow jackets.  They are fierce!  My daughter got stung by them twice - once while on a picnic and later when she stepped in a nest on a path beside our house.  She was about 7-8 at the time and it was awful.  I don't remember her being put on antibiotics (that was over 35 years ago!), but she was put on cortisone for the itching and inflammatory reaction - I had given her Benedryl immediately and that had helped a bit.  

Saw the snake again this AM.  I'm calling the pond company to come and weed out the overgrowth of waterlilies.  That should make the snake go away (or they can catch it and kill it!) and we'll find if Darwin is still there.  I feel pretty sure that snake got Darwin - breaks my heart after he survived those two extreme winters and was at least 5 yrs old.  I won't replace him until next summer, after we've used weed killer and anti-fungal on the lawn - can't do that with a fish in the pond and the lawn needs it.  One way or another, that fish is GOING!!!!


----------



## lulilu

I have been on everything India -- cortisone, benedryl, numbing sprays, prednisone, antibiotics, and the bruising and marks are still quite obvious.  One bite spread to the size of a dinner plate.  After a week of steroids and otc, I had to go to the doc, who prescribed antibiotics.  I had yellow jacket stings as a kid too but never this type of reaction.  The steroids were making me crazy too but I am done them.  Last time I stick my hand in a hydrangea bush.

One of my friends had a huge pond her husband made for her (he was an exec at a HUGE housing construction firm).  It had multiple levels and a bridge over it.  She had a lot of fish, who all lived under the ice all winter.  Quite amazing.  Love garden ponds.


----------



## chaneljewel

Lulilu, the stings sound painful!  I'm glad that you went to the dr as it was only going to get worse!  I'm never going to reach in my hydrangea bushes either!
I have a koi and goldfish pond which I love.  DH built it for me and I'm so attached to the fish in it.  I have all the koi named...fashion names...and DH thinks I'm silly.    I feel terrible for the fish in the winter but they seem to survive the bitter cold.   I believe they're sleeping through it!


----------



## ck21

Lulilu-hoping you are feeling better.  I always smile when I read about steroids--reactions are so different from person to person, but I loved them.  Was on them for a poison-ivy like rash and I was super-productive for an entire month.  I remember DH coming home at 1am after a night out and I was up cleaning. Née just shook his head and said "you're still on those drugs, aren't you".  

Just drove 30 minutes each way because I was craving Rosemary roasted nuts.....


----------



## ouija board

Chanel, I've always wanted a koi pond! Those guys can get pretty big! I tried to buy a koi for my fish tank, but the Petsmart salesgirl was surprisingly militant about the criteria for who goes home with a koi! No fish pond? No koi for you! I thought about telling her about my koi who lived quite successfully in a 20 gal tank for four years, but I figured it wasn't worth the effort. I'm happy with the neon fish that DD picked out, much cleaner than a koi.

Ck, that's so funny about your reaction to steroids! I just gain weight and use the bathroom a LOT, nothing very exciting.

Lulilu, wow, that yellow jacket attack sounds incredibly painful! I've been stung by one before, right on the thumb, and boy did it ever hurt. I can only imagine how you are feeling. 

India, I would not be happy with a snake living in my backyard! I suspect that it is more likely to vacate the premises when the dogs enter the backyard, but you never know. 

Mindi, hope your SIL's surgery went smoothly and that she is recovering well. 

Beans for longevity&#8230;hmmmm. Not sure DH could tolerate me on beans every day. I may live to 100, but he and DD may bail after a few years! We've already got a gassy dog that can smoke us out of the house with one good whiff!


----------



## India

I've never invested in koi for my pond - too expensive.  I'm upset enough about losing Darwin, a 15 cent feeder fish (bought 5-6 yrs ago).  If he had cost a lot of money, I'd be even more upset!  I've also head that koi eat the water lilies and I do love them and they keep my pool cool in the hot weather.

Talked with a friend in Rockaway NJ yesterday.  CG, I think you may know this woman from CKCSC Rescue.  I think I have wildlife problems!  She lives right in the heart of town - on a main street in an old house.  She was sitting out on her terrace with her dogs the other morning, having a nice, peaceful cup of coffee.  The fence between her and her neighbor is a shadowbox fence - one can see a bit through it.  Suddenly, a huge dark object passed behind her.  She looked again and it was a VERY large BEAR!!!  She put her hand down for the dogs as if she had a treat in it and lured them into the house and closed the door and locked it and continued to watch this bear ambling around her neighbor's side yard.  She said it's not the first bear she's seen in Rockaway - she had to slow down for one crossing the road one morning on a major road!  Geeze!  My small snake makes me feel like a real sissy next to having a bear in the neighbor's yard!


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu, OUCH!  I am now afraided of my hydrangea bushes.  Not the bushes' fault, but still.
Not a peep from my SIL; I finally e-mailed the younger SIL and she _had_ heard from her sis and all seemed well, but jeez--Just a single line?  Nothing?  Really?  I totally comprehend that this isn't about me, but for heaven's sake.   Well, there's layers of stuff going on there, and, like I said, not about me.  As long as it went okay, it doesn't matter how I found out.  
Crabby here.  Olive decided to be a diva and refuse her breakfast, causing HenHen to dive for it, causing DH to intervene hastily, causing HenHen to dodge and rip off a toenail and bleed.  All. Over.
Trip to vet.  Had to cancel appointment for blood work (mine).
Back from vet, decide to go in to clinic without appointment. Sign in at 8:45.  9:30, still sitting there, and noticing lots of people who came later than me are being called in, and surely all of them don't have appointments?  They skipped me.  Noted my name, highlighted it, never called me.  Second time this facility has done this, so shame on me.  Anyway, blood work completed.  HenHen recuperating.  Drinking coffee.  Pretty morning.
Whew!
Yes, India, lots of bears in the tri-state area, especially New Jersey.  Eeep!  That would spook me, and I'd be frantic for the dawgz.  Sounds like your friend handled it perfectly.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Luli, I hope the stings have resolved, and are no longer painful.  Yellow jackets are one of the few things that scare me, though I try my best not to kill anything.....except mosquitoes and ticks.  I can see no reasonable explanation for their existence.  Spiders, on the other hand, are very beneficial to nature.

I loved my fish and waterlily pond (complete with waterfall for a wonderful sound), but had it taken out the day after my 13 year old rescue girl fell in and couldn't get out.  Having spent the first 10 years of her life in a Missouri puppy mill, I wasn't about to risk losing her for the safe of ornamentation.  

Mindi, keeping my fingers crossed for your blood work, and am happy to hear Henry is recovering.

Hope everyone in the States a wonderful long weekend!


----------



## Mindi B

CG, you are such a loving dog-mom!  Spiders are indeed excellent at the control of other pests, and generally speaking I am not anti-arachnid, but the one in my bathroom--that gal is after me, I just know it.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, I do love me some puppies!    Ok, I love nature in general, but I don't think I could coexist with a spider living in the bathroom.  I'd have to re-home that sucker!

Is DH cooking up anything wonderful for the weekend?  I'm at the river weeding.  I actually enjoy doing it here.  But, thinking about your hubby's cooking skills is making me hungry.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

CSS, how are things going?  Is your daughter still with you?  I think about you so often.


----------



## Mindi B

CG, tonight (at my request) is rotisserie chicken on the backyard grill.  Tomorrow is TBD.  Monday is special "umami" burgers (truffle-mushroom sauce, tomato confit ketsup, spicy Japanese mayo, smoked Gouda, bacon, on brioche buns).  If I walk on the dreadmill from right now until Tuesday morning, I think I can make this work.


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> CSS, how are things going?  Is your daughter still with you?  I think about you so often.



CG- Thank you. Ups and downs.  DD has returned home and back to work. DSD and family were here for dinner along with DSS and there were left-overs I offered to send home with DSS, who is single. He said, "If you don't mind, put them in the refrigerator and I'll come over tomorrow and have them." So he did and we sat and talked about his Dad for several hours, balm for my soul as well as his I think. Then DGS came from out of state  to check on Grandma. I am so blessed by all our  family.

It all helps and I continue to have estate business to deal with, but there are gobsmacking moments when I unravel and I know it will be so for awhile. It was really difficult, for example, to cancel his cell phone service. Time I'm sure is a healer so I welcome the passing of days.  I have lost a few pounds (not necessarily a bad thing) but make certain I eat healthy protein and fruits and vegetables in my diet and stay hydrated. And I am continuing to work out, am actually sore today from my session with my Personal Trainer yesterday. 

Chat is a wonderful diversion and I look forward to everyone's posts. The subjects are diverse and the humor and intelligence and interest in life are energizing. Also stimulating at times: Mindi I just thawed some ground meat because I am inspired by Mr Mindi's proposed menus. YUM!!!!

Hope everyone has a wonderful week-end. I have plans for tomorrow and Monday with friends so look forward to the days.


----------



## Mindi B

css, I know you are not seeking praise, but I must say I think you deserve it.  You are handling things with such grace and wisdom.  And your extended family are treasures, each and every one.  It is inspiring to me to hear how all of you are conducting yourselves.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> css, I know you are not seeking praise, but I must say I think you deserve it.  You are handling things with such grace and wisdom.  And your extended family are treasures, each and every one.  It is inspiring to me to hear how all of you are conducting yourselves.



Aw, thanks! DH's family is truly a treasure, as are mine so altogether they help keep me together.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, you're killing me!  Is there a house close to you for sale???  Just kidding.....I won't stalk you.....I don't think.  Wait, did you say,  "Monday is special "umami" burgers (truffle-mushroom sauce, tomato confit ketsup, spicy Japanese mayo, smoked Gouda, bacon, on brioche buns)?"


----------



## Cavalier Girl

CSS, I'm in complete agreement with Mindi.  I love that DSS came back the next day....just the two of you.  And yes, absolutely the best balm for your soul, and his, too, of course.


----------



## tesi

mindi-  i am moving in for that chow!  i will take care of all insect infestations, and groom the pups and your dh can feed me.  

css-  continued warm thoughts and love to you.  i echo mindi's sentiments.  

cg-  you and i both were weeding today.  i'm trying to control the purple loosestrife that someone introduced at the beach.  it is overwhelming my black eyed susans and daylily patches.  
i find this time of year sad-  my potted annuals are on the downslope and i may pull a few out this weekend&#8230;&#8230;.

hugs to all&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Tesi, I find this time of year a bit sad, too.  I love the colors of fall, but miss the vibrancy of summer color.  And, weeding is always easier by the water, isn't it?


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> Lulilu-hoping you are feeling better.  I always smile when I read about steroids--reactions are so different from person to person, but I loved them.  Was on them for a poison-ivy like rash and I was super-productive for an entire month.  I remember DH coming home at 1am after a night out and I was up cleaning. Née just shook his head and said "you're still on those drugs, aren't you".
> 
> Just drove 30 minutes each way because I was craving Rosemary roasted nuts.....



ck- what are Rosemary roasted nuts? What kind of nuts are they and how do they become Rosemary-ized????? How's that for a crazy word???? Seriously, do tell. They must be good to inspire an hour on the road.


----------



## megt10

eagle1002us said:


> I had botox for migraines some time ago.   Eventually the shots had no effect on the migraines at all but my forehead looked great!


Yes, Botox is great for the forehead too. 


csshopper said:


> meg-does Misha have an agent? He looks ready for Hollywood. Love the picture, I just want to scoop him up and cuddle him! Thank you for sharing.
> He is pretty darn cute isn't he. He is such a joyful little man. He loves nothing more than to have some clothes put on him. I really need to get a video of how he dances all around when I pull out his clothes. This is a picture of my friends dog. I want to get this for Misha too.
> You are indomitable, you look the picture of health showing no outward signs of the misery you endured. Vibes the cortisone shot will provide relief, no more surgeries. You are in my thoughts.


Aww, thank you. I had a rough few years but am on the mend.


India said:


> Okay, Mother Nature, enough already!!!  I went out with my dogs a few minutes ago - needed to change the sprinkler - VERY hot and dry (except for the humidity!).  Ghastly weather.
> 
> So, I walked over to my fish pond to see if I could see Darwin or my new resident frog, and I saw something a bit peculiar.  I went closer, and bent over a bit (it was at the other end of the small pond which is about 3 ft by 5 ft at the widest point), and IT WAS A SNAKE sitting on a some lily pads!!!  It saw me, and slithered up the stone border of the pond and went back into the azaleas.
> 
> I have lived her for over 31 years and have NEVER before seen a snake in my yard!!!!  I don't DO snakes!  I've been on the KY Fish and Wildlife web site to try to figure out what it was - needless to say I was so shocked an really wasn't looking at the pupils of its eyes to figure out if it was venomous or non-venomous (a really ridiculous idea of a way to identify snakes - if it's venous and one gets that close, one is probably going to be bitten!).  I'm terrified for my dogs and I doubt I EVER again go behind all the greenery that backs up to my fence for fear of a nest of snakes of something.
> 
> Geeze, I may never again go out in my back garden.  I'm reminded of the old rock song "I don't like spiders and snakes...".  I couldn't agree more and the spider crop this year is enormous.  If it weren't for the dogs and my love of nature, a high rise surrounded by concrete might look VERY good right now.
> 
> No, I didn't see Darwin but I did get a better look at the small frog who has taken up residence.


Yikes, I think that big boy needs to be relocated.


Mindi B said:


> LOL!  "Um, Mr. Serpent, if you wouldn't mind widening your eyes just a bit more for me. . . I just need to see. . . . "
> I think more commonly people in the field, as it were, might try to determine venomousness via skin patterns (what color and order of stripes, for example).  But although I'm not afraid of snakes, I would not put determining species high on my priorities list when I meet one.  It can go its way, and I will go mine!
> Spiders, ew, no, yuck.  There is a big one hiding in my master bathroom--I've seen her twice and she's escaped me both times--and I fear a violent showdown is looming.  That bathroom ain't big enough for both of us.


Lol, I hear you. I don't like spiders either but what I really hate are ants.


----------



## megt10

India said:


> lulilu, I have never fed my goldfish in my pond - they feed on the mosquito larvae and thus I don't have a bigger mosquito problem.  Is isn't necessarily ponds that attract mosquitos, it's dense shuddery and a lush garden.  Since I don't want a bare back garden, I just live with it.
> 
> Most likely you got into a nest of yellow jackets.  They are fierce!  My daughter got stung by them twice - once while on a picnic and later when she stepped in a nest on a path beside our house.  She was about 7-8 at the time and it was awful.  I don't remember her being put on antibiotics (that was over 35 years ago!), but she was put on cortisone for the itching and inflammatory reaction - I had given her Benedryl immediately and that had helped a bit.
> 
> Saw the snake again this AM.  I'm calling the pond company to come and weed out the overgrowth of waterlilies.  That should make the snake go away (or they can catch it and kill it!) and we'll find if Darwin is still there.  I feel pretty sure that snake got Darwin - breaks my heart after he survived those two extreme winters and was at least 5 yrs old.  I won't replace him until next summer, after we've used weed killer and anti-fungal on the lawn - can't do that with a fish in the pond and the lawn needs it.  One way or another, that fish is GOING!!!!


Oh yeah, I would have that snake removed.


India said:


> I've never invested in koi for my pond - too expensive.  I'm upset enough about losing Darwin, a 15 cent feeder fish (bought 5-6 yrs ago).  If he had cost a lot of money, I'd be even more upset!  I've also head that koi eat the water lilies and I do love them and they keep my pool cool in the hot weather.
> 
> Talked with a friend in Rockaway NJ yesterday.  CG, I think you may know this woman from CKCSC Rescue.  I think I have wildlife problems!  She lives right in the heart of town - on a main street in an old house.  She was sitting out on her terrace with her dogs the other morning, having a nice, peaceful cup of coffee.  The fence between her and her neighbor is a shadowbox fence - one can see a bit through it.  Suddenly, a huge dark object passed behind her.  She looked again and it was a VERY large BEAR!!!  She put her hand down for the dogs as if she had a treat in it and lured them into the house and closed the door and locked it and continued to watch this bear ambling around her neighbor's side yard.  She said it's not the first bear she's seen in Rockaway - she had to slow down for one crossing the road one morning on a major road!  Geeze!  My small snake makes me feel like a real sissy next to having a bear in the neighbor's yard!


That is really scary. Your friend handled it so well.


Mindi B said:


> lulilu, OUCH!  I am now afraided of my hydrangea bushes.  Not the bushes' fault, but still.
> Not a peep from my SIL; I finally e-mailed the younger SIL and she _had_ heard from her sis and all seemed well, but jeez--Just a single line?  Nothing?  Really?  I totally comprehend that this isn't about me, but for heaven's sake.   Well, there's layers of stuff going on there, and, like I said, not about me.  As long as it went okay, it doesn't matter how I found out.
> Crabby here.  Olive decided to be a diva and refuse her breakfast, causing HenHen to dive for it, causing DH to intervene hastily, causing HenHen to dodge and rip off a toenail and bleed.  All. Over.
> Trip to vet.  Had to cancel appointment for blood work (mine).
> Back from vet, decide to go in to clinic without appointment. Sign in at 8:45.  9:30, still sitting there, and noticing lots of people who came later than me are being called in, and surely all of them don't have appointments?  They skipped me.  Noted my name, highlighted it, never called me.  Second time this facility has done this, so shame on me.  Anyway, blood work completed.  HenHen recuperating.  Drinking coffee.  Pretty morning.
> Whew!
> Yes, India, lots of bears in the tri-state area, especially New Jersey.  Eeep!  That would spook me, and I'd be frantic for the dawgz.  Sounds like your friend handled it perfectly.


I am glad that your SIL is doing ok. I agree it would have been nice if someone had let you know. 
Poor HenHen. It is always something here too. That is why when we chose our vet we went with VCA. They are open 24/7. It never fails that when something happens it is on a Friday of a long holiday weekend. We wanted to make sure that when we took our babies in the vets already knew our animals.


Mindi B said:


> CG, tonight (at my request) is rotisserie chicken on the backyard grill.  Tomorrow is TBD.  Monday is special "umami" burgers (truffle-mushroom sauce, tomato confit ketsup, spicy Japanese mayo, smoked Gouda, bacon, on brioche buns).  If I walk on the dreadmill from right now until Tuesday morning, I think I can make this work.


Oh my that sounds wonderful. 


csshopper said:


> CG- Thank you. Ups and downs.  DD has returned home and back to work. DSD and family were here for dinner along with DSS and there were left-overs I offered to send home with DSS, who is single. He said, "If you don't mind, put them in the refrigerator and I'll come over tomorrow and have them." So he did and we sat and talked about his Dad for several hours, balm for my soul as well as his I think. Then DGS came from out of state  to check on Grandma. I am so blessed by all our  family.
> 
> It all helps and I continue to have estate business to deal with, but there are gobsmacking moments when I unravel and I know it will be so for awhile. It was really difficult, for example, to cancel his cell phone service. Time I'm sure is a healer so I welcome the passing of days.  I have lost a few pounds (not necessarily a bad thing) but make certain I eat healthy protein and fruits and vegetables in my diet and stay hydrated. And I am continuing to work out, am actually sore today from my session with my Personal Trainer yesterday.
> 
> Chat is a wonderful diversion and I look forward to everyone's posts. The subjects are diverse and the humor and intelligence and interest in life are energizing. Also stimulating at times: Mindi I just thawed some ground meat because I am inspired by Mr Mindi's proposed menus. YUM!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful week-end. I have plans for tomorrow and Monday with friends so look forward to the days.


I am thinking of you CSS. I am so glad that you have family around to just be there for you.


Mindi B said:


> css, I know you are not seeking praise, but I must say I think you deserve it.  You are handling things with such grace and wisdom.  And your extended family are treasures, each and every one.  It is inspiring to me to hear how all of you are conducting yourselves.



+1


----------



## Mindi B

CG, tesi, DH will put a few more burgers on the grill!  He is also making his special dark chocolate-cinnamon ice cream.  Again.  'Cus it's so terrible.  He is a good cook, and he enjoys it, which is the best part!
meg, that's where we went with HenHen yesterday--to our local VCA!  They aren't our primary vet, but both dogs see specialists there and their ER is a godsend, I totally agree.  It's a great resource--and everybody is tremendously kind and pet-focused.
This is an odd time of year--beautiful and melancholy.  I inevitably have anxiety attacks, which, frankly,  I think are a sort of PTSD related to my hated schooldays.  They show no sign of diminishing with time.  Did I mention I really hated school?
ck, did you ever tell us what you ate at the fair?  Stuff on a stick, I hope?


----------



## India

ck, forgot to mention that prednisone is my "drug of choice", too!  When I'm on it, I could tear down a garage with my bare hands, have SO much energy and feel SO good!  No aches and pains anywhere!  

Unfortunately, it also makes me ravenous and I gain tons of weight when on it.  And prednisone weight is VERY hard to ever again lose - it's usually in the form of belly fat.  Part of my gain of the weight I lost was due to prednisone.  I haven't taken it for a couple of years and hope to avoid it if at all possible, but OH that energy!  

DGS1 was here yesterday to mow.  Since he's fearless (aren't all 15 yr olds?), I told him to take the long handled pond scoop and see what he might stir up.  He saw the snake - no sign of Darwin and he found the carcass of a small frog.  So, the snake got Froggy, too.  That is a NASTY snake!  Poor little Darwin and Froggie...

That snake is GOING!


----------



## Mindi B

If the snake got the froggie, its carcass wouldn't be in the pond--it would be, well, not to put too fine a point on it--snake poo.
But something got the froggie that your DGS found.
Nature is cruel.


----------



## India

You're right, Mindi.  I forgot that snakes must swallow their prey whole.  Don't know what got Froggy but I still think that nasty snake was involved!


----------



## tesi

meg-  what a beautiful pup!!


----------



## ck21

csshopper said:


> ck- what are Rosemary roasted nuts? What kind of nuts are they and how do they become Rosemary-ized????? How's that for a crazy word???? Seriously, do tell. They must be good to inspire an hour on the road.




Css-- they are mixed nuts magically roasted with rosemary and the tiniest amount of Cayenne.  Addictive!!  I had them at a work outing only to find that distribution is limited to a handful of local grocery stores and farmers markets.  I've already eaten 2 of the 6 bags i purchased!!


----------



## ck21

Fair update....been twice and headed back tomorrow because hot cars heard that Word Girl is there and she is not to be missed!!

The first 2 trips involved multiple pronto pups and snow cones.  Tomorrow my guy wants a fudge puppy (chocolate covered Belgian waffle on a stick)!

Off to bed...hot cars and I went to my childhood summer camp today and I'm exhausted!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Fudge puppy?  Where have you been all my life?!
And those nuts sound dangerously addictive.


----------



## eagle1002us

Intellectually, I know that snakes are good for keeping the rodent population down, mice and such.  In places like India snakes are in that way a good thing to have around b/c it ensures that pests won't eat the whole harvest.   Plus rodents can carry diseases, plague, etc. all sorts of horrid things.


That said, I'd be totally creeped out by having a snake in my garden.  But if it's not a poisonous snake, it's good for the garden ecosystem.   Can you tell if it's a poisonous one?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, what time should Tesi and I arrive for burgers???  :sunnies


----------



## Mindi B

Errrr, we sort of changed up the menu and did the burgers last night. :shame: Would you guys settle for epic chicken sammiches?  Cold fried chicken (DH's special recipe) on the same brioche buns with spicy mayo and your choice of fresh fixins'? (I'm Chad; I'll be taking care of you today. Can I start you with some  drinks?)


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Chicken sammiches sound divine, and yes, Chad, we'll definitely start with drinks!    Tesi is out picking flowers from her garden for the table and I'm bringing 4 pupsters for Olive and HenHen to chase.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> Errrr, we sort of changed up the menu and did the burgers last night. :shame: Would you guys settle for epic chicken sammiches?  Cold fried chicken (DH's special recipe) on the same brioche buns with spicy mayo and your choice of fresh fixins'? (I'm Chad; I'll be taking care of you today. Can I start you with some  drinks?)



OK, now I'm really hungry.


----------



## Mindi B

Really!  Fudge puppies and spicy nuts and burgers and chicken sammies!  Argh!
Does watching US Open tennis qualify as a workout?  Surely those pros are burning enough calories for all of us?


----------



## India

Hot, hot, hot here!!!  I'm not even going to the pool - would die.  

No, the snake is not poisonous but is known as an "aggressive" snake with a nasty bite than can easily become infected.  There is simply not enough room for us both in this garden.


----------



## ouija board

Ugh, I just heated up some frozen tempura shrimp (Gorton's anyone??). Might just pack up the kid and the pup and head over to Mindi's! Sounds soooo much better than my holiday cookout!


----------



## India

Mindi, I think we're ALL coming to your house today to eat!  Better tell Mr Mindi to put on his apron and start cooking as it's going to be a crowd!  I'll be bring two dogs to keep yours company.  They also expect to be fed, but will feed themselves if anyone is stupid enough to leave a plate within reach.


----------



## Mindi B

DH is feverishly defrosting!


----------



## ouija board

All joking aside, Mindi, one of these days we ARE all going to show up for dinner!! Those umami burgers alone will make us drop everything and hop on a plane.


----------



## Mindi B

DH would love that, OB.  He loves to cook for people.  
Poor HenHen.  That toe-without-a-nail is really hurting him.  He can put weight on it, but he doesn't want to.  My baby!
My goodness, can you imagine being out on the tennis courts today in the Northeast? Above 90 degrees and high humidity.  Two ladies have been battling it out for hours in direct sun.  I truly don't know how they do it.  I mean, conditioning, yes, but my gosh.  It's kind of hard to watch, actually.


----------



## tesi

fudge puppies and the sammies!  what a yummy joy that would be&#8230;.
and yes i was out playing with the flowers.  pulled a couple of the annuals out-  i may put some mums in next weekend if the weather is not too warm.  

so today i did what i have been waiting to do all year&#8230;..when i am in florida i paddle board&#8230;a lot- in the gulf of mexico.  it's warm, shallow and  fun.   did i mention it is warm?  the gulf waters near us are never below about 73 or so degrees, even in winter.  the dolphins frolic and i am happy&#8230;.
i have been waiting for the atlantic to warm up and be calm enough.  conditions never seem right.  and they weren't today either but i forged ahead.  went out on the board, getting in and out was difficult because the surf was breaking.  but it was lovely.  rough but lovely.  i was so far out boats and jet skis were passing nearer to the shore than i was.  the lifeguards were not entirely happy but didn't whistle me in.   and i missed seeing the dolphins up close but they appeared after i came in.  it was heaven, sheer heaven.  

hugs to all&#8230;...


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, Tesi, that sounds like heaven indeed!  I'm so glad you ventured out!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ouija board said:


> Ugh, I just heated up some frozen tempura shrimp (Gorton's anyone??). Might just pack up the kid and the pup and head over to Mindi's! Sounds soooo much better than my holiday cookout!



Ouija, sounds better than my slice of Whole Foods pizza!  Which, I might add, I have to pay for the next time I go in.  I didn't realize until I was home it wasn't on my receipt.  With Whole Foods, I always expect the bill to be ridiculously high anyway, so I didm't pay any attention to it.


----------



## tesi

cg-  we ventured into whole foods as it is closest to dd#2's apartment in durham.  i had NO IDEA how expensive it is, and how many things one cannot buy there.  fabulous but complicated!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

tesi said:


> cg-  we ventured into whole foods as it is closest to dd#2's apartment in durham.  i had NO IDEA how expensive it is, and how many things one cannot buy there.  *fabulous but complicated![*/QUOTE]
> 
> Exactly, Tesi.  Everytime I go, I leave a bit more bewildered.  I rarely look at my receipt.not sure my old heart can take it.  I was curious after I got home to see how much the slice of pizza was (I'd never gotten it before), and was mortified to see they didn't add it in.  But then, I noticed I paid over $4 for two small apples!


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, Whole Foods.  AKA Whole Paycheck.  DH does some shopping there and likes it, but sticker shock is a given.


----------



## ck21

The kale salad at the whole foods deli is yummy and light (cheap!!!).

Hot cars at the fair!


----------



## ck21

Ps...paddle boarding sounds divine.  I've never tried it, but I want to!!


----------



## India

tesi, you never cease to astound me!!!  You are something else again! 

Yes, Whole Foods is not for ones regular weekly shopping.  I do shop there every 7-10 days - their seafood dept is the best in town, and I love many of the things at the gourmet carry-out deli.  With it being "just me", it isn't quite such an extravagance - sure wouldn't buy it for a family!  When I was there on Sat, they had an oyster bar set up and where shucking oysters to go or to eat in the store - had three different varieties.  I ADORE raw oysters and the manager of the dept is a HS classmate of DD.  Yes, he went to a private school and college, hated what he was doing (and his marriage, too!), got divorced and went to work at Whole Foods in the seafood dept and loves it.  Since I've known him for 30 years, he's always extra nice to me.  Oysters were DELICIOUS!  But it's Kroger for my household shopping (dog food, tp etc), my wonderful local produce store, Paul's Mkt, for all my produce and many other things as well, Fresh Mkt for their roasted chicken salad and their roasted whole chickens.  As you can see, a LOT of grocery stores!  Did I mention that I used to be able to get ALL of this at the end of my street at Doll's Mkt, which closed 3-4 years ago?  I will NEVER get over Doll's closing, I miss it SO much!

Waiting for call from the pond company about the serpent.  My cousin in NW Arkansas called over the weekend.  She lives in a newer subdivision on what was once an old farm.  The old barn is till on some of the property that has not yet been built.  She said she regularly sees HUGE black snakes from the barn in her backyard.  I'd never go out again!

Trying to get lots of pesky little chores done as I have house guests arriving late Fri and leaving Sun AM.  I've been close friends with this couple for nearly 44 years - we've been through SO much together.  The husband is also my broker.  His assistant is getting married - she's from here - so they felt they had to come for the wedding.  

So, yesterday, I spent about 8 hrs going through piles of shelter magazines.  Now I did this in early June and I only get 2 shelter mags plus Town & Country, but geeze, they do pile up.  Why didn't I just pitch them?  I had to go through them for my clipping file!!!  Last night, when I brought a small pile of clippings upstairs to put in the fabric covered file box, I thought, "Why am I doing this?  I will never again redecorate and I do very little for others these days.".  I don't know why but somehow not doing so feels like just giving up.  Of course, I'm also dying to redo my kitchen!  I don't think I will - WAY too expensive and there is not really anything wrong with the say it is now.  I'd like new cabinets, but the things I want I don't have room for anyway and did I mention that my kitchen is functioning perfectly?  

I've been watching WAY too much HGTV.  I've nearly finished all that are available on Netflix (my cable package is so cheap I can't watch it any other way), so hopefully, this will pass with the onset of fall and winter.  

I really am hopeless...


----------



## eagle1002us

ouija board said:


> Ugh, I just heated up some frozen tempura shrimp (Gorton's anyone??). Might just pack up the kid and the pup and head over to Mindi's! Sounds soooo much better than my holiday cookout!


 


Speaking of Gorton's, has anybody had a history of eating fish cakes?   I mean real ready-made packaged fish cakes not breaded fish fillets.   I miss those.   They were tasty and easy.  Not caloric.   I guess they became déclassé?  I suppose I could acquire some cod and put on an apron but sometimes pre-made is just so darn convenient.


Now, crabcakes are in a different category.   As a restaurant specialty (as they are around here) they are always too salty.   Not a fan.


----------



## tesi

india-  i think you and i are twins sometimes.  i adore HGTV and i have leather binders filled with articles on houses/antiques/gardens for inspiration.  i pull articles and every year or so file them in the binders and pull out those that don't appeal to me anymore.  and the shelter magazines are great to recycle-someone always wants them.  a friend owns a car dealership and he uses them for his service waiting room.  apparently car and driver has limited appeal to the ladies!

ck-  can i say again just how yummy hot cars is?  makes me miss those times.  i'm slowly&#8230;&#8230;read very slowly&#8230;&#8230;.still going through the girls rooms here at home.  its just hard to let go.
i need some of mindi's sage advice for coping.  i do suppose that at the very least i can let the stuffed animals go&#8230;&#8230;except the steiff of course!  

hugs to all&#8230;.no fun today, just minding the plumber here.  and tomorrow i get to mind another plumber at the shore&#8230;&#8230;the excitement never ends for me.  and, if anyone needs to offer a career path to a child-i can recommend plumbing.  holy heck!!!!


----------



## India

ck, that little boy is SO adorable!!!!  What a face and what a smile!  He can't help but put a smile on the face of anyone he meets.  Such a gift...

tesi, have your daughters given you permission to "edit" the stuff in their rooms?  It took MANY years and a marriage before DD gave me that permission.  DS couldn't have cared less as he never truly ever lived in this house - went to boarding school the year we moved here and never spent much time here - Vineyard in the summer, so just a few vacations.  

No call back from the pond man....grrrrr....


----------



## ouija board

India, I hoard magazines for the same purpose! There's ALWAYS the possibility of finding a great tip or recipe in an old issue. I recently did a purge of my Harper's and Vogue, so now, most of my stacks are horse racing magazines from nearly a decade ago, some of which have photos of former patients. Memories from another life, can't toss them just yet. 

Ck, what fun! Hot Cars must've been ecstatic to meet Word Girl!


----------



## India

AGGGHHHH!!!  It's not yet 10:30 this AM and I"m ready to head back to bed.

Called pond company again - they really aren't servicing ponds anymore - just designing and building them.  Okay - who is now SERVICING all these ponds that you're building?  No one!!! It's sort of a "niche market" and no money in it so no one does it.  I wonder if they tell the people whom they are doing a $25,000 pool for that no one will service it?  My landscape guy is here and his nephew "might" be interested in doing the job.  

Yesterday, I got a written prescription in the mail from my allergist for the drug they supposedly got prior authorization and medical necessity for with Express Scripts last week.  Called ES - they claim they have no record of any phone call from my doctor's office.  Called office - they claim they called but that they thought I wanted the prescription mailed to me.  Huh?  Left me on hold during which my cleaning woman said my landscape guy was at the front door for me.  Finally hung up and argued with him about why my lawn is the ONLY brown one in the neighborhood.  He's nice but I don't think he knows zip about lawns, other than mowing them.  I've talked to lots of companies and they either wanted a fortune (for an "area rug" size lawn) or said I should put gravel down.  In CA, maybe, but not in KY in a neighborhood with nice lawns and big old trees!  Doctor's office called back - they said the woman they spoke with wasn't "interested" in doing the "medical necessity" as it involved forms.  Not interested?  Get those forms and save me $120 a year!!!!  

Now landscape guy doesn't want to do all the things we had agreed on two weeks ago that he was supposed to do last week - says it's going to rain and he "doesn't have time".

That high-rise apt is looking better and better to me.  This is why old people move out of their houses - they can't find anyone to work for theme, and they no longer have the strength to fight so many battles with idiots.

Sorry for venting - I've just had it with service people today.  Cleaning woman is here and moaning about not remembering how to change the bag, yard man is 30 minutes late.  Does NO ONE want to work anymore?


----------



## csshopper

Our insurance agency, with whom we have policies for homes and cars was notified by me last month when DH died. Today they sent HIM an email encouraging him to take out Life Insurance, the only insurance he was missing with them. Almost as bad as the falsely chirpy woman at AmEx who told  me the card was canceled for security reason because DH had been the Primary on the Acct and no, I couldn't continue in the account, even though I'm on it and we had a flawless payment record. She delivered all this and then said, "have a fabulous day!"  before she hung up. I don't know whether to laugh or cry at these imbeciles.


----------



## India

Oh Css, this is SO difficult!  There is a LOT of stupid going on out there these days.  I finally learned to just not change accounts such as utilities.  The water company said as a "new customer" (I'd been one for 21 yrs!), I'd have to put a cash deposit on file.  Huh?  Who the heck did they think was paying those bills?  Fortunately, they were SO stupid I just left the acc't in his name.

One piece of advice - keep his name on your joint checking account.  You will be astounded how many years later a check will come in, made payable to your husband - a hospital doing some "housekeeping" etc.  If you deposit it in a joint acc't, no signature is required.  If his name is NOT on the acc't, you will have to ask them to re-issue the check, which will result in you needing to provide a copy of his death certificate and the probate.  We didn't have to probate DH's estate as everything was joint but this caused many problems - a storage locker I could not access for 1 1/2 yrs, but was paying for each month.

Sometimes its these things that bring on the tears - it's just too much some days.


----------



## ouija board

CSS, my mom had to (and still is) dealing with crap like that with my dad's estate. Banks were the worst. She had to open an estate account twice because they "forgot" he had an account that hadn't been closed. Six months later, they finally fixed everything. Grrrr


----------



## Cavalier Girl

CSS, it will get better.  The first 6 months can be overwhelming.  I found the myriad phone calls to often go one of two ways&#8230;&#8230;.they could be very sympathetic and helpful, or so stupid, I had to laugh.  I'm sure your DH did everything he could to make things as easy as possible. Sending daily hugs your way.


----------



## csshopper

India, ob, cg and purse, thank you all for your encouragement. I will keep joint accounts, my gut told me to and  India, you helpfully provided the exact reason why. What surprised me about AmEx was their taking action because of some list that is published weekly when Social Security is advised of a death. I never contacted AmEx. The other disturbing thing  was their assumption the account would be compromised and I wouldn't know it. And India, you were right again, the irony is I wrote all the checks each month. DH spent his share, but I made sure his bills were paid.


----------



## ck21

CSS-sending you many hugs and warm wishes.


----------



## etoupebirkin

CSS, you are a REMARKABLE woman. You are handling these situations with grace and intelligence.

Sending you some (((hugs))).


----------



## Mindi B

I am trying to learn never to be surprised at people's obtuseness.  css, I am so sorry you have to deal with this.  I think financial institutions (banks, insurance companies, and credit card companies included) are the most upsetting, because their marketing claims that they are all about their customers are simply false.  They are about profits, like any business--except the profit motive and the "service" function in these cases make for some especially shocking contradictions.
As one more entry in the "banks are stupid" series, my mom has now been told that the missing check was NOT cashed.  Huh?  What was all that, "Oh, yes, it was cashed at a rival bank and we have the endorsed check." How the heck do you not just get the facts wrong, but get them wrong in such exquisite detail?  Supposedly they have now put a stop payment on the check and the money will be redeposited in mom's account.  I'll believe all that when it happens.  She also reported yesterday that she called one of their HMOs, and after she negotiated the interminable automated phone tree, the rep accidentally hung up on her.  Twice.  
I'm going back to bed.  css, join me?  We can watch old movies and eat cookies.


----------



## India

Oh Mindi, this is awful for your mother.  I HATE it when old people are treated appallingly and then it is blamed on them and their age.  Many decades ago, my mother was having trouble with Blue Cross/Blue Shield over payments (or non, as it were!) to her doctor.  She asked me to call and look into this.  This was all before all the privacy acts so I could.  A VERY snippy woman said to me, "We can do anything we want to do!".  Well, aren't you just special!  I complained to the State Insurance Commissioner and it was added to a LONG list of complaints and eventually BC/BS was warned to shape up or no longer be able to sell insurance in MO.  

Godfrey is not well.  When we went to bed last night, he was clearly not himself - VERY lethargic and just not "with it".  I barely slept all night as I kept touching him to see if he was still alive.  Godfrey will turn 13 in Nov - not young for a Cavalier.  He had trouble with the stairs this AM - I held onto his collar so he wouldn't fall and took him out in the front garden as the back has stairs.  He's doing his business and eagerly ate (good signs) but there is something not right.  I can't get him into the vet until late this afternoon, and of course "MY vet" is not in today.  I cancelled his groomer appt this AM.  

I know he's old but I can't bear the thought of losing this dear, dear, gorgeous boy - he's the love of my life.  I know - I said that about Alfred and even Laddie - I've loved ALL my Cavaliers but they were very special - but Godfrey is just so gorgeous and he and I are just "best friends".  I love old dogs - we always know one another so well.  So... LOTS of good vibes for Mr G, please!!!

css, at this time, ALWAYS follow your instincts - they will serve you well.  Is AmEx going to give you a card in your name?  I don't remember our joint card being cancelled but it was 10 yrs ago.  I do remember being able to transfer the Delta FF miles connected to that acc't to my name.  There's just SO much paperwork.  Dying should not be so complicated for the survivors.  Oh..do be careful if his SS check arrives - you must return it as it is paid IN ADVANCE.  I got into all sorts of trouble with this when my mother died - I had no idea those funds should not have been deposited in our joint checking acc't and SS came down on me as if I were a welfare queen!


----------



## Mindi B

India, I am so sorry Godfrey is ill!  I completely understand your feelings and will be sending huge canine health vibes your and his way!  Please keep us posted.


----------



## ck21

Sending good thoughts for Godfrey!

The vibes worked...benign mole.  Still, I look back on all of the tanning in my youth and I cringe.  The mole removal dance will likely occur many times in my future.  Hoping and praying they continue to be benign!

Fall is making an appearance here.  I love boots and sweaters and plaid.  Excited that plaid is so "in" this year!!


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> Sending good thoughts for Godfrey!
> 
> The vibes worked...benign mole.  Still, I look back on all of the tanning in my youth and I cringe.  The mole removal dance will likely occur many times in my future.  Hoping and praying they continue to be benign!
> 
> Fall is making an appearance here.  I love boots and sweaters and plaid.  Excited that plaid is so "in" this year!!




Ck, good news on the mole!! I envy you the fall weather. I'm sweating it out, still, and probably will be for another month. 

India, sorry to hear Godfrey is not himself. Sending feel better vibes to him!

Nokia, I don't think the Bolide handles fold down at all. I find any top handled bag awkward when worn crossbody, unless it's a mini version. The stiffer leathers will be Epsom for current bags or box, Ardennes, Courcheval for vintage. There may be other discontinued ones that I'm forgetting.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> DH would love that, OB.  He loves to cook for people.
> Poor HenHen.  That toe-without-a-nail is really hurting him.  He can put weight on it, but he doesn't want to.  My baby!
> My goodness, can you imagine being out on the tennis courts today in the Northeast? Above 90 degrees and high humidity.  Two ladies have been battling it out for hours in direct sun.  I truly don't know how they do it.  I mean, conditioning, yes, but my gosh.  It's kind of hard to watch, actually.


Poor HenHen. I hope that he is feeling better. 


ck21 said:


> The kale salad at the whole foods deli is yummy and light (cheap!!!).
> 
> Hot cars at the fair!
> 
> View attachment 3121929


What a fabulous picture CK. 


India said:


> tesi, you never cease to astound me!!!  You are something else again!
> 
> Yes, Whole Foods is not for ones regular weekly shopping.  I do shop there every 7-10 days - their seafood dept is the best in town, and I love many of the things at the gourmet carry-out deli.  With it being "just me", it isn't quite such an extravagance - sure wouldn't buy it for a family!  When I was there on Sat, they had an oyster bar set up and where shucking oysters to go or to eat in the store - had three different varieties.  I ADORE raw oysters and the manager of the dept is a HS classmate of DD.  Yes, he went to a private school and college, hated what he was doing (and his marriage, too!), got divorced and went to work at Whole Foods in the seafood dept and loves it.  Since I've known him for 30 years, he's always extra nice to me.  Oysters were DELICIOUS!  But it's Kroger for my household shopping (dog food, tp etc), my wonderful local produce store, Paul's Mkt, for all my produce and many other things as well, Fresh Mkt for their roasted chicken salad and their roasted whole chickens.  As you can see, a LOT of grocery stores!  Did I mention that I used to be able to get ALL of this at the end of my street at Doll's Mkt, which closed 3-4 years ago?  I will NEVER get over Doll's closing, I miss it SO much!
> 
> Waiting for call from the pond company about the serpent.  My cousin in NW Arkansas called over the weekend.  She lives in a newer subdivision on what was once an old farm.  The old barn is till on some of the property that has not yet been built.  She said she regularly sees HUGE black snakes from the barn in her backyard.  I'd never go out again!
> 
> Trying to get lots of pesky little chores done as I have house guests arriving late Fri and leaving Sun AM.  I've been close friends with this couple for nearly 44 years - we've been through SO much together.  The husband is also my broker.  His assistant is getting married - she's from here - so they felt they had to come for the wedding.
> 
> So, yesterday, I spent about 8 hrs going through piles of shelter magazines.  Now I did this in early June and I only get 2 shelter mags plus Town & Country, but geeze, they do pile up.  Why didn't I just pitch them?  I had to go through them for my clipping file!!!  Last night, when I brought a small pile of clippings upstairs to put in the fabric covered file box, I thought, "Why am I doing this?  I will never again redecorate and I do very little for others these days.".  I don't know why but somehow not doing so feels like just giving up.  Of course, I'm also dying to redo my kitchen!  I don't think I will - WAY too expensive and there is not really anything wrong with the say it is now.  I'd like new cabinets, but the things I want I don't have room for anyway and did I mention that my kitchen is functioning perfectly?
> 
> *I've been watching WAY too much HGTV*.  I've nearly finished all that are available on Netflix (my cable package is so cheap I can't watch it any other way), so hopefully, this will pass with the onset of fall and winter.
> 
> I really am hopeless...


I am a huge HGTV fan. When we downsized 7 years ago now we pretty much gutted and redid the house as it was in desperate need. I got so many great ideas. Now I am addicted to the Tiny House show. It is motivating me to declutter. I could never live in anything that small, but the ideas are so creative and I am fascinated by the people that choose to live that way.


csshopper said:


> Our insurance agency, with whom we have policies for homes and cars was notified by me last month when DH died. Today they sent HIM an email encouraging him to take out Life Insurance, the only insurance he was missing with them. Almost as bad as the falsely chirpy woman at AmEx who told  me the card was canceled for security reason because DH had been the Primary on the Acct and no, I couldn't continue in the account, even though I'm on it and we had a flawless payment record. She delivered all this and then said, "have a fabulous day!"  before she hung up. I don't know whether to laugh or cry at these imbeciles.


Oh CSS I am so sorry. Sending lots of hugs your way. 


Mindi B said:


> I am trying to learn never to be surprised at people's obtuseness.  css, I am so sorry you have to deal with this.  I think financial institutions (banks, insurance companies, and credit card companies included) are the most upsetting, because their marketing claims that they are all about their customers are simply false.  They are about profits, like any business--except the profit motive and the "service" function in these cases make for some especially shocking contradictions.
> As one more entry in the "banks are stupid" series, my mom has now been told that the missing check was NOT cashed.  Huh?  What was all that, "Oh, yes, it was cashed at a rival bank and we have the endorsed check." How the heck do you not just get the facts wrong, but get them wrong in such exquisite detail?  Supposedly they have now put a stop payment on the check and the money will be redeposited in mom's account.  I'll believe all that when it happens.  She also reported yesterday that she called one of their HMOs, and after she negotiated the interminable automated phone tree, the rep accidentally hung up on her.  Twice.
> I'm going back to bed.  css, join me?  We can watch old movies and eat cookies.


Wow, I am sending lots of good vibes your way. I hope the money is indeed deposited back in your mom's account. 


India said:


> Oh Mindi, this is awful for your mother.  I HATE it when old people are treated appallingly and then it is blamed on them and their age.  Many decades ago, my mother was having trouble with Blue Cross/Blue Shield over payments (or non, as it were!) to her doctor.  She asked me to call and look into this.  This was all before all the privacy acts so I could.  A VERY snippy woman said to me, "We can do anything we want to do!".  Well, aren't you just special!  I complained to the State Insurance Commissioner and it was added to a LONG list of complaints and eventually BC/BS was warned to shape up or no longer be able to sell insurance in MO.
> 
> Godfrey is not well.  When we went to bed last night, he was clearly not himself - VERY lethargic and just not "with it".  I barely slept all night as I kept touching him to see if he was still alive.  Godfrey will turn 13 in Nov - not young for a Cavalier.  He had trouble with the stairs this AM - I held onto his collar so he wouldn't fall and took him out in the front garden as the back has stairs.  He's doing his business and eagerly ate (good signs) but there is something not right.  I can't get him into the vet until late this afternoon, and of course "MY vet" is not in today.  I cancelled his groomer appt this AM.
> 
> I know he's old but I can't bear the thought of losing this dear, dear, gorgeous boy - he's the love of my life.  I know - I said that about Alfred and even Laddie - I've loved ALL my Cavaliers but they were very special - but Godfrey is just so gorgeous and he and I are just "best friends".  I love old dogs - we always know one another so well.  So... LOTS of good vibes for Mr G, please!!!
> 
> css, at this time, ALWAYS follow your instincts - they will serve you well.  Is AmEx going to give you a card in your name?  I don't remember our joint card being cancelled but it was 10 yrs ago.  I do remember being able to transfer the Delta FF miles connected to that acc't to my name.  There's just SO much paperwork.  Dying should not be so complicated for the survivors.  Oh..do be careful if his SS check arrives - you must return it as it is paid IN ADVANCE.  I got into all sorts of trouble with this when my mother died - I had no idea those funds should not have been deposited in our joint checking acc't and SS came down on me as if I were a welfare queen!



Oh India I am sending you and Godfrey good vibes.


----------



## tesi

css- continued warm hugs from me.  navigating all that needs to be done is unnerving and upsetting.  i pray it becomes easier for you.  

india-  sending vibes for your sweet boy. my heart aches.  

love to all.  rain, rain, rain here.  finally.  although it turns people into awful drivers&#8230;..


----------



## India

Just back from the vet's and he could not find much of anything wrong with Mr G.  He had no fever, his heart sounded fine - a Grade 4 murmur with no symptoms.  They did a geriatric blood panel and he was just a TINY bit anemic but vet said that could be caused by anything or nothing.  He wants to hear from me tomorrow and if he's well enough in a couple of weeks, we'll redo the red blood cell count to be sure it's no worse.  When we got home, Godfrey sprinted to the top of the basement steps and was VERY anxious for his dinner.  We did decide to put him on a week of Doxicycline "just in case" it is a tick-borne disease.  It's harmless and FAR less expensive than the best blood test.  So, all in all, I'm hopeful.  We'll see how he is in the AM.  If he's as well as right now, they're both off to the groomer since my house guests arrive tomorrow afternoon, are not at all "doggy" and are a bit "scrubby".  I have no idea how George is going to get his tuxedo on and get to the car and the wedding with no dog hair.  He probably should do what DS did in his days of debuts and weddings - he got dressed in the garage and got straight into the car!  Not a bad idea with all the hair in my house!  Dumb me - I was dressed in all black for the trip to the vet and when they're at all nervous, they throw their coats like a poccupine throws his quills!  I'm covered.

Pond people came.  No sign of the snake but they did dip 4 small frogs out of the pond.  I didn't have the heart to have them kill them but probably should have.  They, and Darwin, are probably what attracted the snake to my pond in the first place - a gourmet buffet!  They took out a foot of muck and 80% of the water lilies, so I'm hoping that if the snake comes back, he'll be easy to see and perhaps trap - there is a guy who can set a trap for him in my pond if it's clean.  We tossed the young frogs into the pachysandra, but when the dogs went out after dinner, I had frogs leaping into the pond and swimming like crazy.  Ah, wildlife...I had them cut back the pachysandra that had grown over the stones that border the pond - looks better that way - one can actually SEE sit - and it gives a snake far fewer places to hide.  Hopefully, that ole snake will decide to fine a more hospitable abode!!!

As for me, I'm utterly exhausted from it all...


----------



## Mindi B

I'm so glad to hear Godfrey seems better!  And, forgive me, but GO, froggies!   I'm glad they are still among the living.


----------



## ck21

Hot Cars is very pro-froggy, as am I.  We have a 15 second rule in holding our froggy friends and then we set them free!


----------



## ck21

Sitting at soccer.  Thought I would live the convenience of living close to the largest youth soccer complex in the country until I tried to find the right field amongst 50 to choose from....


----------



## Vintage Leather

Anyone in the upper east side NY District 76A - you have ten minutes before polls close!  Don't forget to vote in your primaries!



JulesB68 said:


> Hoping for a Super September following the Abysmal August for everyone who needs it. Am I too late for a transatlantic pinch-&-punch-first-of the-month?!
> 
> Mindi, I think your dad sounds like my mum! I dread phone calls with her, for fear of saying the wrong thing that will set off "The Voice", when you know you are in the proverbial doghouse. Woof!
> 
> VL, what is it with boys & Lamy pens?? My two, who both have the handwriting skills of an average baboon (actually that's a bit harsh on baboons, sorry baboons!), both love those pens and seem to make more of an effort when writing with those.



I know the feeling - both the baboon writing and the pens!  
Personally, I think it's the colors, and the fact that they work.  Maybe it's that they are a school pen; they are remarkably reliable. 
The problem is that the Knight is starting to eye my ink drawer.  
Hope your September is super!



ck21 said:


> Sitting at soccer.  Thought I would live the convenience of living close to the largest youth soccer complex in the country until I tried to find the right field amongst 50 to choose from....



Here, it's the Ramsey complex.  And to make things a wee bit more complicated - There are 4 baseball fields and 3 soccer fields in the Ramsey complex.  So, the nice schedule you got at the beginning of the year said you are at Ramsey 5 - which soccer field is that one?  Actually, it's the baseball field behind the snack bar...


----------



## India

Godfrey is back to his old self today, thank God!  Thank you all for your good vibes for this boy!  I think it was the cardboard toilet paper roll he ate earlier this week.  I have no idea how he knows when there is one in the trash - this one was thrown in near the bottom while the dogs were outside.  Usually, he just tears them up but this time he ate the whole thing.  Perhaps a bit too much "fiber" in his diet?  That was a $60 snack and I think they forgot to charge me for the blood work - they'll figure it out and add it on when I have his dental done in a couple of weeks.  That dear old boy sure gave me a scare...

Checked the pond twice this AM - ALL wildlife is gone.  The frogs have moved onto a place with nice, cool muck in the bottom and no sign of The Serpent.  Hooray!  Looks a bit barren with nearly all the water lilies gone (just two pots left) but it's too late in the season to add fish - I'll do that next spring AFTER I have the fall leaves mucked out.  They charged me $300 yesterday for about 1 1/2 hrs work, during which their flimsy plastic bags broke (I offered them heavier contractor grade bags but they refused) and left muck all over the grass.  They hosed it off as best they could but it will take a good rain to get rid of it all.  Geeze...  Now I remember why I haven't had it cleaned in 3 years!

ck, I'm SO glad you got good news about your mole!


----------



## Mindi B

ck, yay on the clean biopsy!  Those things are always a misery to wait for.
India, yay for Godfrey!  Silly dog.  Both Henry and Olive have occasionally indulged in such expensive snacks.  I think they do it to keep us on our toes!


----------



## Mindi B

Okay, you have to laugh.  Here is an almost-verbatim transcript of a live chat with customer service (I use the term loosely) while I attempted to purchase a pair of boots.  (Yes, I have a boot problem, but that is not what we're talking about right now, so back off.)
Me: Hi!  I take a 7.5 and want to know whether to size up or down in boot X (whole sizes only).
Her: Let me check on that.
*Loooooong pause*
Her: Our boots run true to size.
Me: Well, that's really great to know, but it doesn't address the question.
*Pause*
Her:  Just order your regular size.
Me:  Okay, let's start all over.  This boot doesn't come in my regular size, which is a half-size.  So, I am asking if I should size UP or size DOWN?
*Loooooong pause"
Her:  Size up.
Me:  *Gathering up strands of hair I pulled out of my head*
Utterly trivial situation, but, I mean, for heaven's sake.
Also, I am taking bets that the dang things will be too big.


----------



## megt10

India said:


> Just back from the vet's and he could not find much of anything wrong with Mr G.  He had no fever, his heart sounded fine - a Grade 4 murmur with no symptoms.  They did a geriatric blood panel and he was just a TINY bit anemic but vet said that could be caused by anything or nothing.  He wants to hear from me tomorrow and if he's well enough in a couple of weeks, we'll redo the red blood cell count to be sure it's no worse.  When we got home, Godfrey sprinted to the top of the basement steps and was VERY anxious for his dinner.  We did decide to put him on a week of Doxicycline "just in case" it is a tick-borne disease.  It's harmless and FAR less expensive than the best blood test.  So, all in all, I'm hopeful.  We'll see how he is in the AM.  If he's as well as right now, they're both off to the groomer since my house guests arrive tomorrow afternoon, are not at all "doggy" and are a bit "scrubby".  I have no idea how George is going to get his tuxedo on and get to the car and the wedding with no dog hair.  He probably should do what DS did in his days of debuts and weddings - he got dressed in the garage and got straight into the car!  Not a bad idea with all the hair in my house!  Dumb me - I was dressed in all black for the trip to the vet and when they're at all nervous, they throw their coats like a poccupine throws his quills!  I'm covered.
> 
> Pond people came.  No sign of the snake but they did dip 4 small frogs out of the pond.  I didn't have the heart to have them kill them but probably should have.  They, and Darwin, are probably what attracted the snake to my pond in the first place - a gourmet buffet!  They took out a foot of muck and 80% of the water lilies, so I'm hoping that if the snake comes back, he'll be easy to see and perhaps trap - there is a guy who can set a trap for him in my pond if it's clean.  We tossed the young frogs into the pachysandra, but when the dogs went out after dinner, I had frogs leaping into the pond and swimming like crazy.  Ah, wildlife...I had them cut back the pachysandra that had grown over the stones that border the pond - looks better that way - one can actually SEE sit - and it gives a snake far fewer places to hide.  Hopefully, that ole snake will decide to fine a more hospitable abode!!!
> 
> As for me, I'm utterly exhausted from it all...


I always try and color coordinate my outfit to the animal that I am bringing to the vet .


India said:


> Godfrey is back to his old self today, thank God!  Thank you all for your good vibes for this boy!  I think it was the cardboard toilet paper roll he ate earlier this week.  I have no idea how he knows when there is one in the trash - this one was thrown in near the bottom while the dogs were outside.  Usually, he just tears them up but this time he ate the whole thing.  Perhaps a bit too much "fiber" in his diet?  That was a $60 snack and I think they forgot to charge me for the blood work - they'll figure it out and add it on when I have his dental done in a couple of weeks.  That dear old boy sure gave me a scare...
> 
> Checked the pond twice this AM - ALL wildlife is gone.  The frogs have moved onto a place with nice, cool muck in the bottom and no sign of The Serpent.  Hooray!  Looks a bit barren with nearly all the water lilies gone (just two pots left) but it's too late in the season to add fish - I'll do that next spring AFTER I have the fall leaves mucked out.  They charged me $300 yesterday for about 1 1/2 hrs work, during which their flimsy plastic bags broke (I offered them heavier contractor grade bags but they refused) and left muck all over the grass.  They hosed it off as best they could but it will take a good rain to get rid of it all.  Geeze...  Now I remember why I haven't had it cleaned in 3 years!
> 
> ck, I'm SO glad you got good news about your mole!


So glad that you were able to finally get the pond cleaned out and that the snake is nowhere in sight. I am so glad that Godfrey is doing well.


Mindi B said:


> Okay, you have to laugh.  Here is an almost-verbatim transcript of a live chat with customer service (I use the term loosely) while I attempted to purchase a pair of boots.  (Yes, I have a boot problem, but that is not what we're talking about right now, so back off.)
> Me: Hi!  I take a 7.5 and want to know whether to size up or down in boot X (whole sizes only).
> Her: Let me check on that.
> *Loooooong pause*
> Her: Our boots run true to size.
> Me: Well, that's really great to know, but it doesn't address the question.
> *Pause*
> Her:  Just order your regular size.
> Me:  Okay, let's start all over.  This boot doesn't come in my regular size, which is a half-size.  So, I am asking if I should size UP or size DOWN?
> *Loooooong pause"
> Her:  Size up.
> Me:  *Gathering up strands of hair I pulled out of my head*
> Utterly trivial situation, but, I mean, for heaven's sake.
> Also, I am taking bets that the dang things will be too big.


 I too have a boot problem. In these situations, I usually order both sizes and choose the one that fits the best and send back the other pair.


----------



## ck21

My new custom adjustable evelyne strap!  I love it!


----------



## megt10

ck21 said:


> My new custom adjustable evelyne strap!  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124919



It's perfect.


----------



## Mindi B

Wonderful, ck!  Makes the bag so much more versatile.  Take that, stoopid can't-get-you-a-new-strap Hermes.


----------



## MrsJstar

Hi ladies! Can anyone tell what size Kelly this is!? It's the beautiful Winonah DeJong! TIA
http://instagram.com/p/6nDLSAAGgK/


----------



## India

Looks great, ck!!!  I agree with Mindi - "Take that....Hermes"!

Houseguests to arrive in about 30 minutes, and no I'm NOT ready!  Doing breathing treatment - getting dressed may have to wait.  They'll need to change before we go out anyway.


----------



## ck21

Thanks, girls.  I usually love H, but a refusal to order a strap is just silly given the price of their bags.  Now I'm glad I was forced to look elsewhere!


----------



## ouija board

Ck, the strap matches your Evelyne so well! Great alternative to the wide canvas ones. 

India, glad Godfrey is back to his normal self after that expensive snack! My dog has had some very expensive treats, mostly ending in foreign body surgery. I'm amazed that she survived seven years of living with a small child who loves small toys. She's chewed up her fair share of my little ponies, but knock on wood, none of them have ended up in her stomach!


----------



## India

House guests are here and I'm in heaven - two of my VERY favorite people in the world!  We haven't lived in the same city since 1981, but we're always able to pick right back up where we left off.  Our eldest children were under two when we met, nearly 44 years ago.  We've been through more children, my divorce and remarriage, the very travails of grown children and grandchildren, the death of parents etc - in other works, all of LIFE.  When you've done that together, the bonds are very, very tight.  I'm blessed to have them as friends.


----------



## Mindi B

Old friends are so valuable, India, it's true.  Have a wonderful time with your guests.


----------



## tesi

india-  enjoy!   

and, if i EVER EVER mention buy anything again on ebay will someone please talk some sense into me?  long long stories but there are way too many con artists and insane people in the world.  i will be living here in my little hut from now on&#8230;&#8230;

love to all!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, tesi, so sorry you've had a run-in with one of the world's crazies.  Crazy and stupid are rampant these days.  Today DH went to buy some barbecue for lunch.  He arrived as they opened and there were four customers in total.  The guy behind the counter forgot to put in his order.  Of the four.  Forgot, as DH sat there three feet away in the closet-sized restaurant.


----------



## ck21

Tesi-I'm so sorry.  I've had great luck buying and selling on eBay, but it just takes one nut case to make the whole thing seem not so fun.


----------



## ck21

Hot Cars had his first soccer game today.  He loved playing goalie and though I'm biased, he was great!!


----------



## Mindi B

Of course he was great, ck--He inherited your athleticism!  Go, Hot Cars!


----------



## chaneljewel

India, enjoy your dear friends!


----------



## chaneljewel

Test, eBay scares me...ever since I was hacked by some crazy!


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsJstar said:


> Hi ladies! Can anyone tell what size Kelly this is!? It's the beautiful Winonah DeJong! TIA
> http://instagram.com/p/6nDLSAAGgK/



it's either a 32 or 35 cm. From the angle of the shot, it's difficult to tell.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I just got back from vacation. Did a driving trip with the new Audi up through Vermont (Burlington) to Montreal, Quebec City and Bar Harbor, ME. We drove back from Bar Harbor to Virginia in one day. 

Got home at midnight. I'm pooped. But the last hours of the trip, DH and I were listening to the 70s radio station on Sirius--and singing with and laughing at the mostly awful music of the time. Though "Hot Stuff" by Donna Sumner will have to be put on my iTunes account. We were trying to figure out what was the worst song of the time. Think "She's Having' My Baby" and "If You Like Pina Coladas!"  It kept us awake and amused.

L'Shana Tova everyone who celebrates Rosh Hashonah!


----------



## megt10

ck21 said:


> Tesi-I'm so sorry.  I've had great luck buying and selling on eBay, but* it just takes one nut case to make the whole thing seem not so fun*.


Agreed. I had quite a few of those nut cases when I decided to sell on eBay. I have not renewed my store and will send everything off to a reseller or donate when my subscription runs out at the end of the month. I rarely even look on eBay anymore.


ck21 said:


> Hot Cars had his first soccer game today.  He loved playing goalie and though I'm biased, he was great!!



Aww, I bet he did great.


----------



## India

Yeah, for Hot Cars!!!  

Friends have left - SO sad to see them go.  Hoping that the other couple we were best friends with in St Louis will stop for the night later this month on their way home from 8 wks in Nova Scotia.  That's one heck of a drive.  Sometimes, they are just too tired to stop - 4 1/2 more hours and they're home.  They stopped 2 years ago for my 70th - maybe this year.


----------



## Mindi B

Alert!  Minor scissor-sucking in progress!  The basement water incursion that we thought we'd dealt with last fall is back, and of course the contractor is saying, "We did all we could.  Must be an underground source.  Good luck with that."  We can't prove it's not.  Onward to a new company with, I hope, a new solution.  But, our contractor is nice--he called me back on a Sunday!  And he says he'll consult with the new guys to be sure they know what has already been done.  So that's good.
Cut my finger on a dirty tack strip trying to clean up said water.  Had to go to urgent care and get tetanus booster.  On the bright side, folks there were super-nice and better a tetanus shot than tetanus!
Olive forgot she was housebroken last night.  To be fair, with DH away on a trip the household routine is upset, and she is a sensitive furry soul.
So, truly nothing earth-shattering--just the usual circus that tends to occur when DH is away.  He is on the French Riviera, poor soul.  On business.  He's on his third cocktail party.  For business.


----------



## pursecrzy

Your poor DH!
How will he ever survive?


----------



## megt10

etoupebirkin said:


> I just got back from vacation. Did a driving trip with the new Audi up through Vermont (Burlington) to Montreal, Quebec City and Bar Harbor, ME. We drove back from Bar Harbor to Virginia in one day.
> 
> Got home at midnight. I'm pooped. But the last hours of the trip, DH and I were listening to the 70s radio station on Sirius--and singing with and laughing at the mostly awful music of the time. Though "Hot Stuff" by Donna Sumner will have to be put on my iTunes account. We were trying to figure out what was the worst song of the time. Think "She's Having' My Baby" and "If You Like Pina Coladas!"  It kept us awake and amused.
> 
> L'Shana Tova everyone who celebrates Rosh Hashonah!


L'Shana Tova to you as well. That sounds like an awesome trip.


Mindi B said:


> Alert!  Minor scissor-sucking in progress!  The basement water incursion that we thought we'd dealt with last fall is back, and of course the contractor is saying, "We did all we could.  Must be an underground source.  Good luck with that."  We can't prove it's not.  Onward to a new company with, I hope, a new solution.  But, our contractor is nice--he called me back on a Sunday!  And he says he'll consult with the new guys to be sure they know what has already been done.  So that's good.
> Cut my finger on a dirty tack strip trying to clean up said water.  Had to go to urgent care and get tetanus booster.  On the bright side, folks there were super-nice and better a tetanus shot than tetanus!
> Olive forgot she was housebroken last night.  To be fair, with DH away on a trip the household routine is upset, and she is a sensitive furry soul.
> So, truly nothing earth-shattering--just the usual circus that tends to occur when DH is away.  He is on the French Riviera, poor soul.  On business.  He's on his third cocktail party.  For business.


Wow, what a day.


pursecrzy said:


> Your poor DH!
> How will he ever survive?


----------



## India

Geeze, Mindi, can't anyone do anything right the first time anymore?  You're right - sucking scissors again.  And the tetnus shot and Olive forgetting she's a big girl who is house trained?  NOT a good way to start the week....  Hope it improves!


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks, India!  It can only get better from here (I hope).
pursey, I know, right?  DH's plight really tugs at the old heartstrings.
megt, I am so proud I didn't scream profanities ONCE yesterday!  Truly, I am a big girl!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, I forgot to mention that last night, after I had survived the day without completely losing the plot, I went downstairs to try to move the treadmill a little further away from the location of the water, and whacked the end of the thing against my left calf.  That plastic is SHARP!  So now I have a slice missing from my finger AND from my leg.  And a sore arm from the tetanus shot.  Poor, poor me.  Whimper, whinge, sniffle.
Okay, I'm done now.  The doggies are taking good care of me.


----------



## ck21

Sending you good vibes, Mindi!!

Tomorrow our young Hot Cars turns 5.  It was 5 years ago tonight so many of you helped support me through labor!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh my gosh, I can hardly wrap my mind around that.
HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, COLLIN!
artyhat: 
Your Chat aunties love you!


----------



## Mindi B

And my week from heck continues.  HenHen had an upset tummy last night.  I was up every hour for the first half of the night letting him in and out to eat grass.  He chose to herk _inside_, of course.  
I am a bit punchy this morning.  Permit me to disavow in advance anything I post today.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that last night, after I had survived the day without completely losing the plot, I went downstairs to try to move the treadmill a little further away from the location of the water, and whacked the end of the thing against my left calf.  That plastic is SHARP!  So now I have a slice missing from my finger AND from my leg.  And a sore arm from the tetanus shot.  Poor, poor me.  Whimper, whinge, sniffle.
> Okay, I'm done now.  The doggies are taking good care of me.


I am glad that the doggies are taking good care of you. Sending lots of good vibes your way.


ck21 said:


> Sending you good vibes, Mindi!!
> 
> Tomorrow our young Hot Cars turns 5.  It was 5 years ago tonight so many of you helped support me through labor!


Aww, Happy Birthday to the handsome little man!


Mindi B said:


> And my week from heck continues.  HenHen had an upset tummy last night.  I was up every hour for the first half of the night letting him in and out to eat grass.  He chose to herk _inside_, of course.
> I am a bit punchy this morning.  Permit me to disavow in advance anything I post today.


Wow, hope HenHen is feeling better now. I really hope your week starts improving.


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks, meg.  DH keeps calling and telling me about the beautiful seafront, the amazing yachts, the magnificent sunsets. . . . When he gets home, I'm not sure if I'm gonna kiss him or smack him upside the head.


----------



## Mindi B

Okay, I am really sorry that I appear to have kilt Chat ded with my litany of woes, but seriously, can it only be Tuesday?  Today I noticed, oh joy, a sinkhole of water in our front yard, so I just spent two hours with our sprinkler guy and a rep from our water company digging holes in the lawn trying to figure out where the heck it's coming from.  The consensus among the experts is we don't know.  Of course irrigation guy said water company and water company said irrigation guy--the only thing new about that was that both players were actually face to face.  Rather amusing, actually.  But everyone got along in the end and it looks like I won't be having the front yard excavated today, anyway, so that's a small victory.  
Now the only REAL question is how many Himalayan Birkins DH owes me for this particular stretch of holding-down-the-fort.


----------



## ck21

Oh, Mindi.  That doesn't sound like fun at all!

Maybe you'd like to join me, DH and Hot Cars for mini golf?


----------



## Mindi B

Yes, please!


----------



## JulesB68

Happy birthday Hot Cars! Where did that time go? artyhat:

Count me in for a round of mini golf. However, I may well hit the water hazard from this side of the pond! Either that or I'll hit the water in Mindi's front yard. Would you like me to turn around and aim in the other direction and see if I can hit the smug DH in the south of France?!


----------



## Mindi B

YES, Jules, please attempt to bonk my DH on the head!
I know he is really working, taking lots of meetings, but, you know, jeez.


----------



## ouija board

Oh Mindi, you need it to be Friday, stat! Water in the basement, water in the yard, what's up with that?! And a tetanus shot to boot. Ugh.  

So, my mini dilemma that pales in comparison to Mindi's scissor sucking week. DD's birthday party is Lion King themed at a local museum. I have a huge space and about 20 min of potential downtime between playing in the museum and eating lunch. Don't feel like hiring any entertainment because I'm already paying for everyone to go through the museum. My possibly wacko plan is to get the nearly life sized plush lion from Melissa and Doug and gave the kids take pictures with him and play on him (I checked, he's pretty rugged, 7 yr old proof). But the dilemma is, what do I do with a life sized lion AFTER said party?? Especially when DD's favorite animal is actually a cheetah. What do you ladies who have way more party throwing experience think? Sigh, I foresee having both life sized plush lion and cheetah in my house in a few weeks. My dog will not know what to think.


----------



## etoupebirkin

OB, any way you can get away with buying the life size Cheetah for the party? If not, can you donate the toy to a local children's hospital or homeless shelter? At least, you can get a tax deduction.

Mindi, sorry for your week. Hopefully next week will be better.


----------



## JulesB68

OB, would that not be a good time to recommend they make a bathroom stop and wash their hands before eating? They'll probably take 20 mins to do that!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happy Birthday Mr. Hot Cars!!!

I remember when he was born. It was one of Chat's finest hours. Please give him a hug and smooch from me.


----------



## India

Oh, I like that bathroom stop idea!  It will take AT LEAST 20 minutes for that to take place and it will be needed anyway!

Can you RENT a huge stuffed lion?

Mindi, this has been quite a "business trip" for you.  Next time, you need to go with DH!!!  This has all been a bit too much.

CSS, I keep reading about the horrific fires in N CA and hope they're not where you are.  Are you okay?

ck, I cannot believe that Hot Cars is now FIVE!!!!  How is this possible?  Happy Birthday to that darling boy!


----------



## Mindi B

Both Jules and EB have good ideas.  The bathroom-break for all those little ones could most certainly take up that time, but if a life-sized stuffed lion is in your future, donating it to a charity of your choice post-party (charitable organizations often use such donations as lots at money-raising auctions) would be a great option!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, I can speak to the joys of accompanying a spouse on a business trip. The spouse works and meanwhile, you shop, visit museums and have a great time!!!


----------



## Mindi B

India and EB, ain't it the truth?  Why am I not with him on this junket--er, business trip?!


----------



## ouija board

Happy Birthday, Hot Cars!!!!!! I remember that night like it was yesterday. Time does fly!

Mindi, I'd definitely be finding some way to finagle my way into DH's work trips, especially if it's to the French Riviera! 

Thanks for the party suggestions. I think everyone is right, the bathroom break would take care of that down time. But I will probably still get the lion and cheetah since I don't have much in the way of decoration (who knew it was so hard to find Lion King decor??), and either donate the lion or an equivalent amount of her old toys. Lord knows she's got enough!


----------



## Mindi B

In DH's defense, lest I am painting him as too much of a monster, let me hasten to add that I have accompanied him on some past trips, and that his current employer is WAY strict about expenses, making my accompanying him an exercise in financial minutiae.  BUT, yup, I think I need to go on the next junket (I keep saying that; I mean BUSINESS TRIP) to the glamorous South of France.


----------



## csshopper

I am sucking pinking shears right now. The people in my life continue to be wonderful, loving and supportive, it's the institutions that are beating me up. Preface, and a lesson for all married women, if you have a credit card account with both your names on it, but your husband is considered the "primary" card holder: Run, do not walk, to get signed up for a credit card of your very own, in your name only for "insurance." Fortunately I have had one of those for 23 years so I have a card to use to live on. DH and I had three joint cards, two of which were selected specifically to give us mileage benefits. Both names on them. Ironically, I wrote all the checks that paid them each month with never a late payment fee in 13 years. Should mean something I would think? NOT. Within the last hour I have had approximately $10,000 value of potential First Class airfare on an International Carrier disappear into the ethernet with the stroke of a key by a not very pleasant agent who could have cared less at my distress. I was not the "Primary" and with DH deceased so are the points. Am Ex, Visa and MC have all handled it the same way: poof! 3 cards gone! I don't think it's a gender issue, but a case of which spouse is "primary." I can reapply in my own name for these cards I was told, but my rewards will not be there. 

Meantime, although not in the immediate fire vicinity, like most of the formerly golden state of California I am living under a pall of smoke and, at the worst of it, think producers of catastrophe movies must have crews out storing up footage for the next Armageddon movie.  I have a constant sinus headache and irritated eyes. Schools have suspended outdoor activities and people with respiratory issues are urged to stay inside.

On the local scene, I live in a residential community of single family homes, relatively small yards for ease of maintenance of us old folks, and fencing between the properties. There are some nature areas and two golf courses in our community but we are far from being rural. No one told the mountain lion that jumped the fence into a yard 8 houses down the street from me the other day. The lady who lives there was sitting at her table by the sliding glass door with it open to the screen, when it strolled by. She did not recognize it as a wild thing "I thought maybe it was some new pet in the neighborhood" and proceeded to talk to it through the screen. I promise you, I am NOT making this up. She thought about going out and petting it, she said, but it moved away and went out to roll on the grass before leaping the fence. Good Grief.  It was later seen along a jogging trail but ran off into some trees. I am trusting Cocoa to sound an alarm if kitty comes calling here.

And, just to make certain I am alert to new stimuli, my iPad started making a previously unheard random dinging sound. Not tied to any program as as alert, it dinged in the midst of reading on the Kindle ap, it dinged through Scrabble, it dinged when just resting on the counter. It had a life of its own. Of course,I figured I had done something, but a Google search proved I haven't lost it and others have experienced the same thing. So, off to the Genius Bar, where a very young genius pushed buttons, scanned things I never knew were part of an iPad and rebooted it, thus, for the time being at least, getting something under control in my life.

Given all this, it is a wonderful respite to come hang out in chat.

ck-so thankful to read the beautiful word "benign" in your post. And a huge Chat grannie hug for Hot Cars. A picture of that adorable young man would be a treat. His smile lights up the screen.

ob- add another vote for hand washing.

india- has the snake left the garden? How wonderful your visit must have been. Friends like that are a treasure.

eb-a belated "Shanah Tovah" and will be thinking of you next week as you fast

mindi- there should be a stack of orange boxes in your future. What a week! 

meg, tesi, pursey, jules, VL, chanel (how's the wrist BTW?) - "hi"


----------



## Mindi B

Not that any of us are competing for the scissor-suckiest week, but you may have me beat, css.  It absolutely stinks that companies are so quick to give their customers the shaft.  The water company rep today made an early point of telling me that anything beyond the shut-off valve--that is, most of the pipe that carries water to my house--was "mine" to fix.  The company's responsibility stops at the street.  (I suppose this makes sense, as perhaps the original home builder put in that pipe?--though it's still the pits.)  But it makes NO sense that your card rewards can't roll over onto a new card for you.  Just another way for the cc company to avoid paying out. 
I am picturing your neighbor chirruping cheerfully to the mountain lion!  
And I am not telling my iPad about your iPad's vocalizations.  It doesn't need any ideas.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi, The other shocker to me is that I have no option to keep his name on accts or cards. When a funeral home processes it's information which included the SS# it triggers something. I'm not sure how this works, but a weekly list is generated and gets disseminated. Far too many people I've dealt with knew before any contact from me. Am Ex was one and they claim they act due to potential for identity theft. I have been told to contact all 3 Credit Bureaus to formally close his records and request alerts if someone attempts to open credit in his name. Scary.


----------



## ck21

CSS-I would take it higher in the company regarding the miles. Start with a post to their Facebook page.  Social media is powerful.  I'm happy to help if you would like.  I'm not a lawyer or anything, but I'm tenacious as heck.


----------



## ck21




----------



## csshopper

Ck-"slam dunk" he just has the greatest smile. I love reading about your outings, you are a terrific Mom building a lot of wonderful memories for Collin. 

Thx for your offer, a tenacious family member is on it. They seldom see me riled, guess it was a little startling.


----------



## ck21

Glad someone is on it CSS.  I would scream on social media and then to some local news outlets!


----------



## India

Cass, this really surprised me as all I had to do was provide AmEx with a copy of the death certificate and all our ff miles (Delta) were transferred to me.  A bit of Googling informed me that Delta changed all this in 2013 - all are now gone forever.  It just doesn't seem right at all but Delta does not see them as "property", thus the cannot be sold, traded or inherited.  Some airlines still allow inheritance- Google and you'll find out which ones.

It's things like this that just add one more death every time they happen.  I'm SO sorry , css!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

When I called AmEx to cancel our joint acct, they told me to wait until I used all the miles we'd accumulated.  That was Jan. 2014.  Don't know if their policy has changed since then or not.  I think I was lucky to get someone very understanding and kind.  They wouldn't let me transfer the miles to my personal AmEx account, but they did allow me to use the ones on our joint acct.

It's definitely worth a call back, CSS.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Ck21, this may be my fav HotCars picture of all time!  Happy 5th Birthday to "our" boy!


----------



## ck21

Cavalier Girl said:


> Ck21, this may be my fav HotCars picture of all time!  Happy 5th Birthday to "our" boy!




Thanks, CG!  Great to see you!


----------



## ck21

The change in Delta policy would make some sense if the miles hadn't been accumulated together.  Since it was a joint account (primary schimary), I would kick and scream that the miles are jointly owned.


----------



## ck21

CSS-found some online info that Amex shouldn't handle it the way they did.  Might be an easier one to clear up?
http://thepointsguy.com/2013/03/wha...lyer-miles-and-credit-card-points-upon-death/


----------



## etoupebirkin

Can I tell you ladies how much I love you all. I love how we are so protective and helpful to one another.

CK, thanks for posting the Collin picture. I hope your new job is going better, too.


----------



## csshopper

Thanks for all the moral support and good information! We are a mighty group!

eb- you nailed it, a very very special group of ladies.

I'm going to sleep better tonight.


----------



## Mindi B

Woke up this morning to this awesome exchange of experience and information and support and it makes me happy.  Such smarts, generosity, and general neato-ness here!  Love you all.
And I always, in every case, advocate the second call when the first one doesn't result in satisfaction.  It is alarming how often an outcome depends on who you get on the other end of the line.  If at first you don't succeed, try for a different rep!


----------



## chaneljewel

Mindi B said:


> Woke up this morning to this awesome exchange of experience and information and support and it makes me happy.  Such smarts, generosity, and general neato-ness here!  Love you all.
> And I always, in every case, advocate the second call when the first one doesn't result in satisfaction.  It is alarming how often an outcome depends on who you get on the other end of the line.  If at first you don't succeed, try for a different rep!



I agree with you so much Mindi. Such a kind, caring group of women.  Even when I can't get on tpf for a few days, I think of you ladies and all the support you've given me over the years.  I'm grateful for this unconditional friendship.

Ck, such a happy picture!!   

CSS, I'm glad that you're getting this worked out.  Take care.


----------



## Mindi B

And, hey, chanel, we want full kitchen pics!


----------



## India

ck, that picture of you and Hot Cars is just adorable!!!  The love and happiness you both feel for one another just shines right through in that photo.

Yes, chanel, we want PICTURES of that kitchen!  I'm dying to do my kitchen.  I won't, but I'd like to live vicariously through yours!

css, yes, always a good idea to try for another rep.  

I was trying to explain to my old friends this past weekend about Chat.  I know they thought I was nuts, but I just kept telling them that it was MUCH better than me hanging out in single bars, looking for company!  At almost 72, that would NOT be pretty!

Off to get mulch for my yardman!  My fall wardrobe is arriving by UPS this afternoon and also some new dishes I bought.  SO excited!


----------



## JulesB68

Yup, agree with Mindi & India, need to see pics; love a bit of home renovation porn to drool over! You'd think I'd be fed up with it after rebuilding this place, but no, still can't stop watching Grand Designs etc. 

Hope you got some better sleep CSS. Fingers crossed the fires get contained soon. Last thing you need to deal with on top of everything else. 
The airmiles incident was a bit of an eye opener. Not something I had ever thought of. The credit card companies that I have joint cards with through DH certainly don't seem to have any problem accruing all the additional commission through my spending as a secondary cardholder!


----------



## Mindi B

India, picturing you hangin' out in the bars.   I honestly don't know how young people do it.  I was never much for the bar scene (two drinks do me in, so I was not the one closing down the place) and I have never had an enjoyable conversation with a drunk person.  Eeep.


----------



## ouija board

Csshopper, sending you many vibes and hugs from afar. I hoped that my mom's experience after my dad's passing was an isolated experience, that others had much smoother transitions due to estate planning (which my dad refused to do). It's saddening to see that it's the norm no matter how much preparation one does. For my mom, it was a crash course in learning how to be ornery and tenacious, but the magnitude of problems that cropped up (property taxes, personal taxes, my dad's annuity) were just overwhelming. Fight on, keep Ck on speed dial, and make sure you have a good CPA and estate lawyer to guide you.


----------



## ck21

And after all of the excitement, Hot Cars is sick...


----------



## JulesB68

Sorry to hear that CK. Hopefully it's just over-excitement and a little bit of rest will allow him to recuperate quickly. :insert nurse smilie:


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, poor Hot Cars.  I'm with Jules--the excitement leading up to and during a special event can be hard on little bodies.  Sending get well soon vibes!


----------



## Vintage Leather

HOTCARS IS FIVE?!?!?  
How did that happen?  Really... he was just born!  That must mean Lil'OB is *counting on fingers* three? (don't tell me the number is closer to 8.  Please don't tell me that)
Why are the Lil'Peeps growing up so fast?  
Ah well... Time to party!

 Happy Birthday HotCars!  

CSS - you are an incredible and strong woman, and you are going to survive this.  In the midst of insurance and credit cards and idiots, there aren't enough people who will say "You Rock!" so I'll say it for them.

India, Mindi: When I try to tell VintageMama about some of the things I learned here, she always says "So, how _are_ your imaginary friends doing?"


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  I am proud to be an imaginary friend.  And, just FYI, I have wings and antennae and blue fuzzy fur and look like an amazing little hummingbird/fairy/pixie.  So there.


----------



## Mindi B

DH IS HOME!  DH IS HOME!
I will be sleeping until further notice.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  I am proud to be an imaginary friend.  And, just FYI, I have wings and antennae and blue fuzzy fur and look like an amazing little hummingbird/fairy/pixie.  So there.



Don't forget the tiara! Diamond encrusted tinfoil.


----------



## Mindi B

pursecrzy said:


> Don't forget the tiara! Diamond encrusted tinfoil.


----------



## pursecrzy




----------



## ck21

Our guy is sleeping soundly.  I bet he wakes up feeling much better.  I agree with his aunties--too much excitement.  He has a low fever (101) and goes back and forth between feeling great and wanting to play with the neighbors to wanting a cold compress on his forehead while he watches TV.

Good night!


----------



## Mindi B

ck, hope Hot Cars is feeling all better this morning!


----------



## ck21

He slept for 12 hours and seems to be back to full speed.  He woke up asking for new shoes.  That's my boy!!


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, a boy after all of our hearts.  Noo shooz, indeed!


----------



## India

I wish I could recover as fast as a healthy 5 yr old!!!  I did a harder than usual workout at rehab on Tues, and I'm still hobbling!

Fall wardrobe arrived yesterday.  Coat is going back to Madewell.  LOVE the style but it is a HEAVY (weight-wise) coat, and these old shoulders do NOT do heavy anymore - don't even wear my full-length mink (male pelts - I wuz robbed!).  It's also "fussy" with the closing - I don't do fussy anymore, either.  Sweaters from Garnet Hill are great - same two styles I have multiple colors of but what is better than a cashmere turtle neck in the winter?  Especially an oversized one!  Hides a multitude and I have a multitude to hide!


----------



## Mindi B

I hear you on "fussy," India.  I was all excited about a pair of lace-up boots, but realized I would never, ever be willing to sit down and loosen those laces and put on the boots and readjust all those laces and tie a nice bow every time I wanted to wear the things.  I know, it's not cool to have a zipper on "lace-up" footwear, but I can't help it.  No patience here.  And there isn't any need for heavy outerwear, either--too many warm options that are also lightweight.  (I have an old, full-pelt shearling coat that I inherited from an aunt.  It looks like a bear is hanging in my closet--and it weighs as much as a grizzly, too.  I love it, but it takes a serious physical commitment to wear it.  Not a go-to piece.)  Glad the sweaters are a thumbs-up!  Can't go wrong with cashmere.


----------



## tesi

i have missed all the lovelies on here-  was away for a few days and just caught up (well i tried).
happy happy belated birthday to the most handsome little guy ever- who loves shoes!  
he is after my heart, isn't he?  what gorgeous pix.

love to all- wishes for resolutions of life's problems and a softer landing surrounded by friends when true sadness arrives.  

you kids are the bomb!  
and the ebay debacle i think is over-although i'm kind of certain he is stalking me there. 
i've eliminated any possibility of him finding me on Facebook at least.  

love to all.  unpacking and de-lousing (not really but you all know how air travel is these days)


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> I hear you on "fussy," India.  I was all excited about a pair of lace-up boots, but realized I would never, ever be willing to sit down and loosen those laces and put on the boots and readjust all those laces and tie a nice bow every time I wanted to wear the things.  I know, it's not cool to have a zipper on "lace-up" footwear, but I can't help it.  No patience here.  And there isn't any need for heavy outerwear, either--too many warm options that are also lightweight.  (I have an old, full-pelt shearling coat that I inherited from an aunt.  It looks like a bear is hanging in my closet--and it weighs as much as a grizzly, too.  I love it, but it takes a serious physical commitment to wear it.  Not a go-to piece.)  Glad the sweaters are a thumbs-up!  Can't go wrong with cashmere.



I gave up on laces after a winter of untying soggy wet frozen ones. No bueno. So I am right behind you on the zip 'em up approach.


----------



## JulesB68

My biggest travel mistake was putting the kids in converse hi tops when they were little (& too small to do their own laces) and going through airport security! Live & learn, live & learn...


----------



## megt10

ck21 said:


> View attachment 3129397


What a handsome little guy Collin is. Thanks for posting the picture.


ck21 said:


> The change in Delta policy would make some sense if the miles hadn't been accumulated together.  Since it was a joint account (primary schimary), I would kick and scream that the miles are jointly owned.


+1


Mindi B said:


> Woke up this morning to this awesome exchange of experience and information and support and it makes me happy.  Such smarts, generosity, and general neato-ness here!  Love you all.
> And I always, in every case, advocate the second call when the first one doesn't result in satisfaction. * It is alarming how often an outcome depends on who you get on the other end of the line.  If at first you don't succeed, try for a different rep!*



Sad but true. Keep calling until you get the right person.


----------



## megt10

ck21 said:


> And after all of the excitement, Hot Cars is sick...


Aww, sorry to hear that.


Mindi B said:


> DH IS HOME!  DH IS HOME!
> I will be sleeping until further notice.


So happy for you. After the week you had you deserve it.


ck21 said:


> He slept for 12 hours and seems to be back to full speed.  He woke up asking for new shoes.  That's my boy!!


How awesome is that. New shoes, love it!


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> I hear you on "fussy," India.  I was all excited about a pair of lace-up boots, but realized I would never, ever be willing to sit down and loosen those laces and put on the boots and readjust all those laces and tie a nice bow every time I wanted to wear the things.  I know, it's not cool to have a zipper on "lace-up" footwear, but I can't help it.  No patience here.  And there isn't any need for heavy outerwear, either--too many warm options that are also lightweight.  (I have an old, full-pelt shearling coat that I inherited from an aunt.  It looks like a bear is hanging in my closet--and it weighs as much as a grizzly, too.  I love it, but it takes a serious physical commitment to wear it.  Not a go-to piece.)  Glad the sweaters are a thumbs-up!  Can't go wrong with cashmere.



I sold most of my fussy shoes, clothes and handbags. I have severe osteoarthritis in my hands and now when I am thinking of buying anything new I have to take that into consideration. I love shoes with a zipper in the back. I won't buy clothing with little buttons either. Half the time I can't get them buttoned. When looking at bags I have to think about does it hurt my hands to open the bag and is the weight more than I can comfortably carry. Oh the joys of getting older.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, dad-burn it, major slurping on cutting devices continues at the Mindi household.  First, Miss O has developed urinary incontinence while she sleeps.  I understand this isn't terribly unusual for a spayed female of a certain age, but still, poor girl.  Urine sample is in at vet's (in case it's a UTI), and appointment scheduled for Monday (in case it's age; I understand there are some medications that can help).  I was musing aloud about whether she'd ever tolerate canine diapers overnight (I mean, she sleeps with us) and DH said, "No!  Never!  You'll just clean it up."  I don't think he totally intended the pronoun, but it is accurate.  Ummm. . . . I am really glad he loves her so much, but no, I won't be changing the sheets daily.  Treatment, I'll be seeking preventative treatment. The house has already acquired that musky small animal smell.  Sigh.
Second, rats.  No, not the mild expletive, the actual animal.  Norway rats, I think.  Golden brown, long tails, rather cute, actually.  Living in our front bushes.  Waiting, no doubt, for the cold weather to move indoors.  Did you know rats can enter through crevices as small as a quarter?  No, neither did I, but I know now, and as much as I respect all living things, that is just not on.  Pest control, come on down. 
I want all the scissors OUT OF MY HOUSE.


----------



## JulesB68

Mindi, may I suggest moving? Bit drastic, I know, but things really aren't going so well there at the moment, are they?! Totally with you on the rats. Not nice. And poor Miss O; hopefully it's just an infection that can be cleared up with medication.


----------



## India

mindi, I"m late for the hair dresser but do have some ideas/advice about Miss Olive - been there, done that with my India (the dog, not me...yet!).  Later..


----------



## Mindi B

Once you have yer hair did, India, I would love to hear!  Olive is such a good dog; I just want her to be okay as long as possible. . . .
Jules, LOL!  It's tempting.  Move, and leave no forwarding address.  The rats in the bushes are BOLD.  Stand on the front porch for one minute, and watch 'em run back and forth across the front walk.


----------



## India

Okay - dog incontinence solutions.  

There are drugs that can help tremendously.  The one that is usually chosen first helps many dogs; it did not help India.  We had to give her DES (yes, that DES) and it worked like a charm.

Of course, neither of these drugs works immediately, so what to do in the meantime?  I found that pull-ups were perfect during the day (India would pee in the chair while sleeping - NOT a good thing!), as they were easy to get off (if I remembered!) before she raced out the door.  They did not work at night - she would either take them off or slip out of them.  For nighttime, I used plain old Pampers with the adhesive tabs.  India was too funny - she would lie on her back, just like a baby, while I put on her diaper - I think she would have liked a bit of dusting powder as well!  They worked like a charm.  Yes, there are doggy diapers but they're more expensive and don't work as well as baby diapers.  The wonderful thing about the baby diapers is that they wick away ALL moisture so there is no urine burn, or the coat getting sticky and stiff and smelly (a HUGE issue with the fancy feathers on a Cavalier), and no odor at all, especially important in ones own bed at night.

I think I have some still some in a closet somewhere - I'll take a look and tell you what I bought for a 16 lb Cavalier.  I have a feeling India might have been a similar size to Miss Olive.  

Once the meds started working, we no longer had to use the diapers - think it took maybe 10-14 days, but it was about 12 years ago so my memory is dim - heck it's dim about earlier today!

Don't let your vet scare you away from DES if other meds fail.  It beats the alternative.  

This is from the UCDavis web site:

"What are treatment options for my dog with USMI?

Medical management of USMI includes the use of drugs aimed at improving urethral tone via the alpha-1 adrenoceptors (&#945;1-ARs). Phenylpropanolamine (PPA) is currently the drug that results in continence in the most dogs. Side effects in dogs include restlessness, anxiety, hypertension and tachycardia. This class of drugs is not recommended in patients with cardiac disease or hypertension.

Estrogens may also be used for USMI and these hormones are thought to sensitize the &#945;1-AR to the norepinephrine and indirectly result in an improvement in the closure pressure. The lowest possible dose of estrogen should be used. Diethylstilbestrol (DES) is still the most commonly prescribed form of estrogen for this disease. Bone marrow suppression has been described in dogs receiving older generation depot estrogens and in those receiving very high doses of DES. If the patient is still experiencing UI while receiving an &#945;1-AR agonist, estrogen can be given concurrently.

How can collagen injections help the dog with USMI?
Submucosal urethral collagen injections are now available for animals that are refractory to medications or for owners who do not wish to continually medicate their pet. Patients are placed under general anesthesia and three to four collagen deposits are injected in a circular fashion approximately 1.5 cm distal to the trigone via the cystoscope. The collagen acts as a bulking agent to create a 'mechanical' urethral obstruction and improve incontinence. Some dogs still require medications after this procedure, but greater continence is usually gained following the implants when drugs were previously ineffective. A second series of implants may be needed to improve continence in some dogs. Twenty-seven of 40 (68%) dogs of a recent study were continent for a mean 17 months (1-64 months range). Some dogs with initial full continence deteriorate after 1 year. Retreatment with collagen is usually easier and often successful in gaining continence in these dogs."

Be sure your vet checks for other diseases that can cause this, such as Cushings.  Good luck!


----------



## Mindi B

India, this is enormously helpful; thank you so much!  You were fortunate that Miss India was such a sweetheart about the diapers--Olive hates having anything on her body--but it is really encouraging to know there are pharmacological options out there that are likely to help.  Until that point, we will deploy towels and vigilance!  We'll be sure to rule out any acute causes and go from there!  Thanks again for sharing your valuable experience and advice!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, my dog has been on Proin (phenylpropanolamine..say that three times fast!) for 12 years with no side effects, and I definitely know when she's surreptitiously spitting her pills out. Never used or prescribed  DES because Proin always worked for my dog and my patients. I guess the important thing at Miss Olive's age is to make sure it's not something else that is causing her to be more thirsty. Like India said, Cushings is one, kidney disease is another. Not to scare you since she could just be plain old incontinent like any other old, ahem, senior lady. With my dog, I restrict water after about 8pm and take her out around midnight to fully empty her bladder. A diaper on my dog would be a target for chewing and most likely a foreign body, but every dog is different in their tolerance of stuff around their bum. For sure, I'd get a good mattress protector!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you so much, OB!  We just had blood work done on Miss O about a month ago with no alarming findings--her kidney numbers were slightly elevated, but very slightly, only one point above last year's--so I'm thinking that this is either a temporary issue, like an infection, or a chronic age-related development.  She doesn't seem to be drinking an unusually large amount, is eating normally, is maintaining a stable weight and has her normal energy and enthusiasm, so fingers crossed.
Just love her so darn much.


----------



## ck21

It's the weekend!!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Yes!  Weekend!


----------



## Mindi B

Our refrigerator has stopped working.


----------



## ouija board

Oh geez, you're kidding, Mindi! I'd be thinking of moving out, like Jules suggested. The house is conspiring against you.


----------



## Mindi B

.


----------



## Mindi B

Seriously, whatever I did, universe, I'm really sorry and I promise it will never happen again.
Say, OB, I need some reassurance (if possible--you aren't expected to lie to me).  IF this is kidney disease in Miss O, is there any treatment that can slow its progress?  I'm losing sleep over this.  Well, that, and a wet bed.


----------



## Mindi B

Sorry, double post.  tPF is screwing with me too.  Everybody hates me.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, Sending you ((((hugs))))


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, if it's a slow chronic onset of kidney disease, you can use diet, blood pressure meds (if that's part of her problem) and monitoring to stay on top of the disease. Not necessarily slow it down but avoid exacerbating it. If it's acute onset, usually the dogs are quite ill and need hospitalization, IV fluids, nutritional support. Honestly, I think it unlikely that her incontinence is associated with her kidneys since you really aren't seeing any other symptoms. The urinalysis plus her bloodwork should tell you how well her kidneys are functioning. Did she stop eating, is she vomiting, is she lethargic. If no, then rest easy..until your washing machine gives out!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, dear OB, and LOL about the washing machine!  Don't think I hadn't considered that!  No, I can honestly say that if not for the nocturnal enuresis I would not think anything was amiss.  She MAY be drinking a little more water than usual, but I am also alerting like a nervous meerkat every time she goes to the water bowl, so I don't fully trust my sense of "more."  Turned urine in for analysis on Friday (TMI?), so we should have at least a little solid data tomorrow.  Fingers crossed it's not anything more than old age bladder issues.  But this has reminded me of two things: first, it is awful (as the Peeps are well aware) to contemplate losing a pet.  Second, I am not a pretty crier.
On the plus side, when I am beset by scissor-sucking beyond my control, I seek distraction by engaging in something I can control.  So my house will be cleaner than usual for a while.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Our refrigerator has stopped working.



Oh geez, when it rains it pours. I am hoping that Miss O is doing better. I am off to an emergency vet appointment with Nick. He has fluid coming out his nose on a regular basis and he is swollen between his eyes about the size of a marble. I am hoping it is just a sinus infection. I noticed the swelling yesterday made an appointment for Tuesday morning but think he needs more immediate attention as it seems to have gotten bigger overnight.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Today is DH and my 28th anniversary. I've just finished putting a big pot of beef stew made with Guinness Stout and lots of carmelized shallots and onions in the slow cooker. It smells heavenly in the house. When the fall comes, I love to make stew. I could make a different yummy stew every weekend in the fall/winter and be happy. We are also going to open one of our favorite wines, too.

It's off for a bike ride with friends soon. I bought DH a new bike for our anniversary. We do OK.

Hugs to all. Extra hugs to those who need 'em.


----------



## India

Oh Mindi, now the refrigerator?  Have those rats anything to do with this?  This is getting ridiculous!

About kidney failure.  I have experienced this with two Cavaliers.  Alfred was in very bad shape - about 20% kidney function.  He also had a Grade 6 heart murmur, was on Lasix and Enalapril, and badly needed a dental.  My vet put him on Antirobe for 3 weeks before the dental, used Isoflurene for anesthesia and kept him under a VERY short time, and then we kept him on the Antirobe for another 3 weeks and started him on Calcitriol.  He was also put on one of Purina's prescription diets for kidney disease and he loved it - we did the canned as he now had no teeth - easier for him to eat than the kibble.

If your vet is not familiar with this treatment, print this out for him to read.  <http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8911021>

Alfred lived another 14 months, dying at age 14 yrs and 4 months, a VERY long life for a Cavalier.  A second Cavalier also took Calcitriol in the last year of his life - also lived to almost 14.  It is usually a drug that must come from a compound pharmacy and was very easy to give.  It doesn't work in humans, but it sure does in dog and cats!

The DGS just left and I'm utterly exhausted.  They're adorable and I love them SO much but two huge teenage boys made my house feel the size of a doll house!  I must take DGS2 to middle school team tennis practice this afternoon, and then later to youth group (along with DGS1) if their parents have not yet returned.  I expect to be in bed by 9PM tonight.  There's a reason for menopause - old women have no business having children!  Be grateful when having those hot flashes!  But I love being with them and treasure every single moment.  

Last night, I read them some quotes I've collected for them and we discussed them.  Yes, they actually DID enjoy this - very bright, thoughtful boys most of the time (when they're not physically horsing around with one another - they ARE boys!).  I can't die until I feel they're firmly grounded...


----------



## Mindi B

India, thank you.  It is not only useful to hear how others have treated their dogs, but to know that others HAVE treated their dogs--It is somehow reassuring to know I'm not alone in facing this.
meg, those are scary symptoms for little Nick.  Please let us know what the vet has to say.  Glad you're getting him in right away!
EB, Happy Anniversary with love to you and your DH!  It was our 28th this year, too.  That's the pine tar anniversary, right?  Stew sounds heavenly.  If you have favorite recipes you could post in more detail some time (in your copious free time, ha) I'd appreciate it!  DH is fond of asking me what I want for dinner (bless 'im!) and I'd love to whip out a yummy Chat recipe in response!


----------



## lulilu

Healthy doggie vibes coming from my house to yours, Mindi and Meg.  I know i"ve said it before, but I handled pretty readily the various broken bones and childhood illnesses (including hospitalizations) of my kids, but my doggies?  I lose it immediately.


----------



## Mindi B

Talk about making lemonade. . . DH, aka Mr. Pollyanna, says that not only is running up and down the stairs to our basement fridge (thank goodness we have one) great exercise, but he's snacking less since the food is further away.  Let's not repair the dang kitchen fridge!  
ETA:  Thank you, lulilu.  And I totally understand.  At least once kids reach a certain age they can understand what's happening.  The inability to explain to Olive and Henry that this trip to the vet or shot or medication is intended to help not infrequently rips my heart out.


----------



## ck21

Dear Hot Cars is sidelined with a headache.  His friends birthday party was yesterday, family today--in 2 hours!!  No fever, just too excited I think.  The bugger won't take Tylenol no matter what I hide it in.  The kid loves Gatorade, but won't touch the bottle where I secretly mixed it in!


----------



## India

Hot Cars, are you not the total angel we all thought you to be?  Not get busy and take that Tylanol and get rid of that headache for your birthday party!!!!

Mindi, trip DH as he goes down the stairs.  You ARE fixing or replacing the kitchen refrigerator!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

megt10 said:


> Oh geez, when it rains it pours. I am hoping that Miss O is doing better. I am off to an emergency vet appointment with Nick. He has fluid coming out his nose on a regular basis and he is swollen between his eyes about the size of a marble. I am hoping it is just a sinus infection. I noticed the swelling yesterday made an appointment for Tuesday morning but think he needs more immediate attention as it seems to have gotten bigger overnight.



Meg, how is Nick??


----------



## Mindi B

LOL, India, we'll fix it.  As the chef around here, DH will get sick of running up and down for every ingredient.  But we are lucky to have that second fridge!  
meg, I want to know, too--how is Nick doing?


----------



## tesi

meg and mindi-  sending many many vibes for your sweet pups.  i understand completely how powerless one can feel with our animals.  what good advice on chat-  we are a wealth of knowledge here.

eb-  happy happy anniversary and many more!  what a joy to have the hubby you do.  
ck- feel better vibes to out hot cars.  

sending warm thoughts from here.  watching summer fade- september is such a lovely time of year in the northeast.  that little first bite of crispness in the evening is heavenly.  

xo!


----------



## Mindi B

A new week.
Oh, goodie.

Hi, tesi!  How is your DD doing in her new digs and new job?


----------



## JulesB68

Hope that the pooches are doing better today Mindi & Meg (sounds like you two should be hosting a children's tv program! Or dressing up in a very silly pair of dungarees!)

Congrats EB! Wow, 28 years. We're 10 years behind but we were together for 10 1/2 yrs before getting married so feel like I've done my time!

Hope Hotcars is feeling better today CK. Presume kiddy tylenol is like our calpol over here, no? Given the sweet strawberry flavour calpol has, never had any problems getting mine to take it when necessary. Quite the opposite with DS2 in fact; going to have to watch out for that one in the not too distant future!!

Waves to everyone else in Chat-land!


----------



## megt10

etoupebirkin said:


> Today is DH and my 28th anniversary. I've just finished putting a big pot of beef stew made with Guinness Stout and lots of carmelized shallots and onions in the slow cooker. It smells heavenly in the house. When the fall comes, I love to make stew. I could make a different yummy stew every weekend in the fall/winter and be happy. We are also going to open one of our favorite wines, too.
> 
> It's off for a bike ride with friends soon. I bought DH a new bike for our anniversary. We do OK.
> 
> Hugs to all. Extra hugs to those who need 'em.


Happy belated anniversary. It sounds like a wonderful day.


Mindi B said:


> India, thank you.  It is not only useful to hear how others have treated their dogs, *but to know that others HAVE treated their dogs--It is somehow reassuring to know I'm not alone in facing this.*
> meg, those are scary symptoms for little Nick.  Please let us know what the vet has to say.  Glad you're getting him in right away!
> EB, Happy Anniversary with love to you and your DH!  It was our 28th this year, too.  That's the pine tar anniversary, right?  Stew sounds heavenly.  If you have favorite recipes you could post in more detail some time (in your copious free time, ha) I'd appreciate it!  DH is fond of asking me what I want for dinner (bless 'im!) and I'd love to whip out a yummy Chat recipe in response!


My Sheltie had kidney disease and he lived for several years on meds and prescription food. He didn't die as a result of it either. He had fluid on his lungs and heart failure when I had to let him go.


lulilu said:


> Healthy doggie vibes coming from my house to yours, Mindi and Meg.  I know i"ve said it before, but I handled pretty readily the various broken bones and childhood illnesses (including hospitalizations) of my kids, but my doggies? * I lose it immediately.*


I do too.


Mindi B said:


> Talk about making lemonade. . . DH, aka Mr. Pollyanna, says that not only is running up and down the stairs to our basement fridge (thank goodness we have one) great exercise, but he's snacking less since the food is further away.  Let's not repair the dang kitchen fridge!
> ETA:  Thank you, lulilu.  And I totally understand.  At least once kids reach a certain age they can understand what's happening.  *The inability to explain to Olive and Henry that this trip to the vet or shot or medication is intended to help not infrequently rips my heart out.*


I like your DH's attitude.
I feel the same way when taking Nick to the vet. He is a very shy dog and gets so nervous in the car. He shook from the moment we got in the car until we were headed home. He gets so scared and it is very stressful on him/me going anywhere. The vet aspirated the lump which was squishy. Fluid and blood came out. It is being sent for analysis. She gave him an antibiotic shot and flushed out his tear ducts. She was hoping that it was just a cyst, but there was too much blood for that. She asked if he had hit his head and I told her no. At almost 13 (on the 24th) he doesn't run the way that he used to run. It was flat as of yesterday but this morning it's back but not as big and it is hard to the touch. I am hoping it is a sinus infection and that the antibiotics will kick in. When she flushed his eyes he had bloody mucus come out of his nose too. He was pretty subdued the rest of the day. So far the same this morning. Of course, it isn't quite 5 am here so too soon to tell. I have a busy day taking my MIL to the dentist then the doctor then to get her nails done and after that grocery shopping.


ck21 said:


> Dear Hot Cars is sidelined with a headache.  His friends birthday party was yesterday, family today--in 2 hours!!  No fever, just too excited I think.  The bugger won't take Tylenol no matter what I hide it in.  The kid loves Gatorade, but won't touch the bottle where I secretly mixed it in!


Oh, poor baby. I hope he is feeling better soon. 


Cavalier Girl said:


> Meg, how is Nick??


He is ok so far this morning. I am pretty sure that we will be back at the vet sometime this week for more tests.


----------



## megt10

tesi said:


> meg and mindi-  sending many many vibes for your sweet pups.  i understand completely how powerless one can feel with our animals.  what good advice on chat-  we are a wealth of knowledge here.
> 
> eb-  happy happy anniversary and many more!  what a joy to have the hubby you do.
> ck- feel better vibes to out hot cars.
> 
> sending warm thoughts from here.  watching summer fade- september is such a lovely time of year in the northeast.  that little first bite of crispness in the evening is heavenly.
> 
> xo!





JulesB68 said:


> Hope that the pooches are doing better today Mindi & Meg (sounds like you two should be hosting a children's tv program! Or dressing up in a very silly pair of dungarees!)
> 
> Congrats EB! Wow, 28 years. We're 10 years behind but we were together for 10 1/2 yrs before getting married so feel like I've done my time!
> 
> Hope Hotcars is feeling better today CK. Presume kiddy tylenol is like our calpol over here, no? Given the sweet strawberry flavour calpol has, never had any problems getting mine to take it when necessary. Quite the opposite with DS2 in fact; going to have to watch out for that one in the not too distant future!!
> 
> Waves to everyone else in Chat-land!



Thanks, ladies. I appreciate the good vibes. Misha turned 10 on Saturday and Nick will be 13 on Thursday. It makes me so sad to see Nick slowing down so much. He still loves his ball, but no longer wants me to throw it for him. He just wants to carry it around. Misha on the other hand still is very playful. Since I got him at 7 1/2 years old I don't know if he is different than he was as a puppy. I can't remember a time before them and I can't think of a time after them.


----------



## Mindi B

I know exactly what you mean, meg.    I hope Nick's whatever-it-is goes away, pronto.  Dogs and their bumps!  Eeesh.
ck, is Master Collin is feeling 100% this morning?

Our fridge MIGHT be fixed.  Time will tell.  I'm saying this very softly so Fate won't hear.


----------



## ck21

Yes, our boy is back to full speed!!


----------



## Mindi B

Say, would Collin like a pet rat?  I know where he can get one, cheap.


----------



## India

Sounds like good news to start the week.  Hot Cars, refrig, Nick - all holding their own or better.  I LIKE that!

I spent a sleepless night trying to figure out my kitchen.  Yes, I know - TOTAL insanity!  I would have to refinance my house to do this, I'm 6 yrs into a 15 yr fixed rate mortgage at a better rate than I can get today and I HATE my "nest" being messed up (is there ANY home repair worse or more disruptive than a kitchen?  With a bathroom, there is another one can use - not a kitchen.  I may go look at the new Thomasville kitchen cabinets at Home Depot today.  My new House Beautiful came Sat and the Kitchen of the Month is fabulous - and all Thomasville hand painted.  I ADORE the shrimp pink island, but my kitchen is no where nearly as large, even if I take out a load bearing wall with gas/electricity and the vent for my hood - NONE of which are good or inexpensive things to change.  I moved the microwave this AM and I think that works better - a bit worried about the cord behind it though.  Well, we'll see!  I think I want to either build or find a narrow kitchen cart for the middle of the kitchen.  I now have a very small oval table there - it gives me someplace to put things from the refrig or when unpacking groceries, and a place to put plated food when entertaining.  A bigger, taller one would be nice, but it's an odd size - can not be one bit wider than 24" and cannot be longer than 40 - 36 or 38 might even be better.  I don't want it in the way.  What I have works quite well right now, as do my cabinets.  Someone will someday do something VERY expensive and drastic, either with the breakfast room next door (that load-bearing wall), or decide they don't want a formal dining room and rip out that wall, or build out the back (up in the air - a fallaway lot) and include a huge family room.  I don't want any of those things and they would cost a minimum of $200,000 and it ain't happening on my watch!  

I need to just do all the "...things I have left undone..." and quit obsessing over what my house will NEVER be - LARGE!  It's barely 2800 sq ft, nice size rooms, but very small halls.  We had one weekend in which to buy a house when we moved from LA here - it was the best of what was available and a great neighborhood.  I've remodeled twice and made it work much better, but nothing will ever change those narrow halls, and the smaller kitchen.  Actually, it's not that small - I have great counter space.  It's just not a U-shape or galley shaped room - more rectilinear, with three openings, one to the outside, one to dining room, one to back hall - need all three.  I cannot have an island or kitchen table - moved the kitchen sink to where there was once table space as I HATED the sink being on an inside wall - I love looking out at my garden when I'm at the sink - and it gave me a ton more counter space.  As I said, the kitchen works quite well, but I know it will hurt my resale value someday as it's now what young families today want, and this is a neighborhood with lots of young families moving into it - all into houses that have had huge additions put on the back of their FLAT lots.  It was the cheapest house on the block when we bought it 31 yrs ago and it still is - no first floor master, just a small guest room and bath, and only two bedrooms upstairs (but they're huge - 21x22 each).  Perfect house for someone with one child as no one other than my daughter has two children ever share a room these days.  The boys think it quite peculiar that others don't share a room like they do (again, an huge bedroom).

Enough!!!!  I'm procrastinating, not wanting to have to polish the gorgeous sterling silver pitcher that Shimmer one last year at the CKCSC Nat'l for Best Veteran *****, and then pack it up and ship it to CA for this year's Nat'l in two weeks.  I can wait no longer of the Trophy Chairman will make my life a living hell, as only she can do!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

"I can wait no longer of the Trophy Chairman will make my life a living hell, as only she can do!"

India, That is not something anyone needs in their life.  I've endured many of those loooong phone conversations with the Trophy Chairman.  Whatever you do, get that thing sent off TODAY!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EBBBB!  Happy Anniversary to you and Mr. EB!  It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy thinking about the two of you spending your special day together.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, has the new week brought any fresh hell into you life?  Here's hoping you have a quick turnaround!


----------



## Mindi B

Fridge is working! 
And the vet didn't even need to see Olive today.   She called and said Olive's urine was normal, and since the blood work from a month ago was not worrisome, we'll be trying just what the experts here predicted: phenylpropanolamine.  Also, because her kidney numbers are slightly elevated, I'm going to explore a more kidney-friendly diet for her.  No reason not to get out in front of potential kidney trouble as much as possible.  Thank you to you all for your information, experience, and reassurance!  
Rats are still frisky, though.  Henry is deeply offended that they are scampering around just in front of his nose.  He spends his mornings at the front door, griping at them.


----------



## ouija board

Oh no, the rats are taunting Henry! But the fridge is working and Olive's pee is good, so 2 out of 3 is not bad! 

Happy anniversary, EB!!

Meg, hope Nick is feeling more himself after his visit to the vet. Fingers crossed that the results come back as a cyst or something harmless.


----------



## Mindi B

One of our new pet rats just came within an inch of actually running across my foot as I stepped off the front porch.  Seriously, these guys are fearless.  I now have to stand on the porch and stamp and cough for a moment before proceeding, lest I know firsthand the sensation of wee ratty feets on mine own.  An experience I believe I can do without.


----------



## ouija board

Where is the darned pest control??! Those rats are getting too uppity.


----------



## tesi

mindi-  this post will be two-fold.  an answer to how dd#2 is doing in north carolina at the new job AND well, you will soon learn.  baby has acclimated well to her new digs-loves her apartment and seating is all arriving saturday, so yay!  the boyfriend came for a visit, applied for a couple jobs, and headed back north to visit an ailing granny.  presume he will be back soon. and the science job makes her happy.  gentleman she works with is very amiable and kind.  vey nice to hear, as they are hands-on all day with&#8230;..wait for it&#8230;..RATS.  in fact they bred the captive rats and are expecting multiple births today and tomorrow.  (as an aside litters are usually about 8 pups)  said rats will be permitted to live exactly 6 days in the name of research and then they will systematically but gently (and without pain i am told)  be euthanized.
so&#8230;&#8230;i have a daughter who is an expert rat killer.  mindi how i wish she were closer to assist with your issues.  the girl has no fear.  and she is happy.  i'm so happy she is happy.  wish she were closer- there are so very many big pharma firms within 25 miles of here.  maybe, someday&#8230;&#8230;.

my love to all.  pleased to hear some good news today on hot cars, pups and running refrigerators (go catch it mindi!   sorry, old joke)   

india-  i completely understand how you feel with your home.  i am constantly trying to tweak and improve, and that blasted house beautiful is trouble!  sweet trouble.  good luck with whatever decision you make.


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, tesi, I wish your daughter, the rat expert, was closer, too.  Though, truly, I wish there were an alternative to offing the little buggers.  If they'd taken up residence further from the house, I'd really try not to, but right outside the door?  They will be coming in when it gets cold, and THAT I just cannot permit.  So, they must be dispatched.  I know how the poison works and don't really want to think about it.  I will now have Bad Rat Karma.  Sigh.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, the only part that surprizes me is that you haven't named them&#8230;&#8230;.yet.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL, CG--How do you know me so well?!  But darn it, I can't tell 'em apart!  In fact, I'm not sure how many there are. . . I only see one at a time, as it scarpers past.  Maybe there's just one, and it's gaslighting me?


----------



## megt10

ouija board said:


> Oh no, the rats are taunting Henry! But the fridge is working and Olive's pee is good, so 2 out of 3 is not bad!
> 
> Happy anniversary, EB!!
> 
> Meg, hope Nick is feeling more himself after his visit to the vet. Fingers crossed that the results come back as a cyst or something harmless.


Thank you. Nick is quieter, but I think he is not feeling well. I am going to see how he is after a few more days of the antibiotic in his system. It has been a long week already. We have synagog tonight for Yom Kippur and I hate leaving him home alone. When I went to walk the boys he got half way down the block and just stopped. He refused to go any farther. That is not like him. While he doesn't love walking the way that he used to and not with his brother he never just refuses to go. He also has some bloody nasal discharge still. It isn't as bad, but it is still there. I saw a little on the tile and a little on his paws. 


Mindi B said:


> One of our new pet rats just came within an inch of actually running across my foot as I stepped off the front porch.  Seriously, these guys are fearless.  I now have to stand on the porch and stamp and cough for a moment before proceeding, lest I know firsthand the sensation of wee ratty feets on mine own.  An experience I believe I can do without.



Yikes, time to get an exterminator. I hate killing anything but those rats need to go.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, meg, I join you in worrying about little Nick.  It's good that the discharge is better, and antibiotics can make dogs feel unwell--hopefully that is all that's going on.  
The exterminator has been here and left poison traps.  Which take a while to work.  Ugh.  I'm trying not to think about it.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Oh, meg, I join you in worrying about little Nick.  It's good that the discharge is better, and antibiotics can make dogs feel unwell--hopefully that is all that's going on.
> The exterminator has been here and left poison traps.  Which take a while to work.  Ugh.  I'm trying not to think about it.



Thanks, Mindy. I am going to give it a few more days and take him back. I hate having to take him. He is so stressed the entire time. He is very quiet right now and I am hoping that all he needs is a little more time for the meds to work. 

I hope the rat problem is resolved in a very short time for you. Don't think about it.


----------



## ck21

Continuing to send vibes for Nick.

My never-ending purge continues.  One plus to this job is the proximity to a great consignment store.  Easy to drop stuff off over lunch!

Tesi-so glad dd is doing well!


----------



## India

Meg, so sorry Nick is not yet improving.  Fingers crossed...


----------



## etoupebirkin

megt10 said:


> Thank you. Nick is quieter, but I think he is not feeling well. I am going to see how he is after a few more days of the antibiotic in his system. It has been a long week already. We have synagog tonight for Yom Kippur and I hate leaving him home alone. When I went to walk the boys he got half way down the block and just stopped. He refused to go any farther. That is not like him. While he doesn't love walking the way that he used to and not with his brother he never just refuses to go. He also has some bloody nasal discharge still. It isn't as bad, but it is still there. I saw a little on the tile and a little on his paws.
> 
> 
> Yikes, time to get an exterminator. I hate killing anything but those rats need to go.



I hope Nick feels better!!! Is he eating OK? Sending some vibes to the little guy.

I hope you have an easy fast.

I agree with you. Mindi's rats have got to go. If it were me, I'd be calling the exterminator the minute I saw them. Rats creep me out totally.


----------



## megt10

etoupebirkin said:


> I hope Nick feels better!!! Is he eating OK? Sending some vibes to the little guy.
> 
> I hope you have an easy fast.
> 
> I agree with you. Mindi's rats have got to go. If it were me, I'd be calling the exterminator the minute I saw them. Rats creep me out totally.



Nick is eating OK. I hated leaving him last night he looked so pitiful. He went into Beau's old crate and didn't come out until we were ready to leave. I had a friend come and check on him. He seemed a bit better when I got home last night. I have made another appointment for him to go and see his regular vet for a follow-up appointment tomorrow afternoon. This was last nights outfit. Today I am wearing white. Misha was not happy to see me leave either.

I hope that you too have an easy fast and a very Happy Birthday.


----------



## ck21

Beautiful Meg!!


----------



## Mindi B

meg, you always look amazing.  And Nick is so sweet, but does look rather sorry for himself.  The fact that he's eating is a good sign, and I'm glad your vet will have a chance to check him tomorrow.  I'm taking Miss Olive in tomorrow, too, as there have been two occasions on which she's cried out upon being picked up--and while she is walking and jumping normally, I want a professional palpation just to be sure there aren't any ouchy spots. ("Ouchy spots"--a clinical term, obviously. )
I'm in agreement, EB, and I did, in fact, have the exterminator out here immediately upon figuring out that the initial rat sighting was not just a one-off.  But I have to give the poison traps two weeks to work.


----------



## India

AGGGHHHH!!!  Okay - right after getting off the computer on Mon, I went upstairs to polish the beautiful sterling silver pitcher silver won so I could mail it off that day.  While polishing it, I suddenly realized that there was a HUGE crease in the silver, down near where the handle attaches.  That was NOT there the last time I polished this about a month ago!!!!  What the heck?  This was a real DENT, not a ding.  I went into my library to try to figure out what could have happened and realized that when my cleaning woman was here twice since I polished it, she must have dropped the pitcher and it had to have hit an old metal coal bucket sitting nearby (hand painted with a lovely Cavalier on it - a 60th Bday present from a now-deceased dear friend).  Nothing else could have made such a significant dent.  This is a HEAVY sterling picture - the weight of most silver-plate ones, not light like most sterling.  Frankly, it would be VERY heavy with water in it, it's so heavy.  

I just could not believe it - the Club's trophy from 1971 and now a huge dent in it.  There are two silversmiths in my town - one I will never use again as he's impossibly slow and another who is okay but also slow.  I called the second one but he was at his plating facility so I could not take the pitcher to be seen until yesterday AM.  I was there first thing yesterday AM and he said it would be a difficult repair - location and the fact that there is all that hand engraving nearby (names of previous winners).  He will "do the best he can".  

Of course this meant I had to later that day call the Trophy Chrm, which involved a VERY long call, the entire time chastising me about not having it behind glass.  Oh please - it's not the America's Cup trophy, for pete's sake!  I told her that I would send it by the fastest way as soon as he was finished with the repair, hopefully by the end of the week.  The show is in Sacramento, Oct 8-11. 

Hallelujah!!!  Silver guy just called and said it's ready!!!!  Now I won't have to do two-day or next day, which with the insurance would have been a fortune!!!!

I know exactly what happened.  My cleaning woman dropped it and as usual, did not tell me about the damage.  She breaks the glass on my silver picture frames on a regular basis.  When I get about 10 broken throughout the house (I have a LOT of pictures of children/grandchildren on display!), then I take them to the hardware store and have the glass replaced.  She just breaks them and puts them right back with never a word.  Grrr...  She also texted me last night that she would not be here today - she has yet another doctor's appt.  She always texts rather than calls me as she knew I would not be happy - she only comes every two weeks, so that means 4 weeks between cleaning.  With two dogs, that is just not possible.  My yard man's here today and he can vacuum and will do the rooms the dogs are in the most.  Next week, I'll have a grandson do a bit of dusting and more vacuuming.  She didn't show at my daughter's yesterday, either.

She's trying very hard to get on SS Disability but is having not success - she is NOT disabled.  She's just bone lazy, but I need here - day help is virtually impossible to find in my town and I cannot afford a cleaning service and they never do what I want anyway.  So I try to tolerate her and remember that she does more than I am capable of doing with my respiratory problems.  

Fingers crossed that the trophy looks almost good as new!!!!


----------



## ck21

Yesterday one of Collin's friends, a sweet 4 year old boy, passed away from neuroblastoma.  While our sweet Hot Cars was so, so fortunate throughout his pediatric cancer journey, most are not nearly so lucky.  

The treatments for kids are based on experience with adults. Even the kids who survive have lasting side effects including infertility and heart damage.

Only 4% of all Cancer funding goes toward pediatric cancer.  If ever you are considering charitable giving, I would ask you to consider one of several great organizations.  Stbaldricks.org, curesearch.org and St. Jude are all excellent.

Back to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Mindi B

Such sad news, ck.  I am glad you are an advocate for pediatric cancer research, as is EB with St. Jude's.  These kids and their families deserve all we can do for them.


----------



## eagle1002us

If *India* shipped the snake she found in her backyard to *Mindi*, there's a good possibility that the snake would eat the rats, they eat varmits.


Just a thought.


----------



## Mindi B

That is GENIUS!  India, just remember to poke some holes in his travel carton.


----------



## India

ck21 said:


> Yesterday one of Collin's friends, a sweet 4 year old boy, passed away from neuroblastoma.  While our sweet Hot Cars was so, so fortunate throughout his pediatric cancer journey, most are not nearly so lucky.
> 
> The treatments for kids are based on experience with adults. Even the kids who survive have lasting side effects including infertility and heart damage.
> 
> Only 4% of all Cancer funding goes toward pediatric cancer.  If ever you are considering charitable giving, I would ask you to consider one of several great organizations.  Stbaldricks.org, curesearch.org and St. Jude are all excellent.
> 
> Back to our regularly scheduled programming.


How heartbreaking, ck.  I know it must be particularly hard for you, but it's awful in general as well.  I've known several friends who have lost children to cancer and it's a pain and a hurt that NEVER goes away.  

I made a donation to CureSearch in honor of Colin.  I wish it could have been a great deal bigger.  We're all so very blessed to have Colin in our lives and so many families no longer have their beloved children.  Puts my fights with ExpressScripts in perspective....


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> That is GENIUS!  India, just remember to poke some holes in his travel carton.


 


Thank you, *Mindi*.  I watch a lot of Animal Plant and Nat Geo programs.   When the rat ran over your tootsies, I remembered a program on India which featured a temple deliberately populated by rats.  They were an object of homage.  Point being that if a rat ran over your feet it was good luck.


----------



## India

Mindi B said:


> That is GENIUS!  India, just remember to poke some holes in his travel carton.


Poke holes?  Then he'd escape!!!  Like mice, snakes can get in through the tiniest spaces!  Maybe line the box with screen wire if I see The Serpent again!


----------



## India

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you, *Mindi*.  I watch a lot of Animal Plant and Nat Geo programs.   When the rat ran over your tootsies, I remembered a program on India which featured a temple deliberately populated by rats.  They were an object of homage.  Point being that if a rat ran over your feet it was good luck.


I guess that's why I'm a Christian - no rat worship in the Episcopal church (though a few members are "rats"!).


----------



## eagle1002us

India said:


> I guess that's why I'm a Christian - no rat worship in the Episcopal church (though a few members are "rats"!).


 


They do get around, don't they?


----------



## ck21

India said:


> How heartbreaking, ck.  I know it must be particularly hard for you, but it's awful in general as well.  I've known several friends who have lost children to cancer and it's a pain and a hurt that NEVER goes away.
> 
> I made a donation to CureSearch in honor of Colin.  I wish it could have been a great deal bigger.  We're all so very blessed to have Colin in our lives and so many families no longer have their beloved children.  Puts my fights with ExpressScripts in perspective....




India-
Thank you.  This made me all teary-eyed.

Our guy is one of maybe 200 kids ever (out of 1000 diagnosed a year) to have a wilm's tumor and not have chemotherapy.  His outcome is thanks to donations that funded a clinical trial.  Every bit has the power to change a life.


----------



## Mindi B

Hey, meg, how is Nick today?  Miss O had a meeting with our vet (I love our vet--girl crush) and fortunately there was nothing unexpected, except we do need to schedule a tooth-cleaning.  We are starting her on Proin for her bladder today.  The rats are still frisky.  The fridge is still working.  The basement is dry.  Onward.


----------



## megt10

ck21 said:


> Beautiful Meg!!


Thank you so much CK.


Mindi B said:


> meg, you always look amazing.  And Nick is so sweet, but does look rather sorry for himself.  The fact that he's eating is a good sign, and I'm glad your vet will have a chance to check him tomorrow.  I'm taking Miss Olive in tomorrow, too, as there have been two occasions on which she's cried out upon being picked up--and while she is walking and jumping normally, I want a professional palpation just to be sure there aren't any ouchy spots. ("*Ouchy spots"--a clinical term, obviously*. )
> I'm in agreement, EB, and I did, in fact, have the exterminator out here immediately upon figuring out that the initial rat sighting was not just a one-off.  But I have to give the poison traps two weeks to work.


 You really crack me up, Mindy. Nick seems better than he was but the lump is back and he won't let me touch it. We have our appointment in a few hours. I have been trying to catch up with everything now that the high holy days are over. 


India said:


> AGGGHHHH!!!  Okay - right after getting off the computer on Mon, I went upstairs to polish the beautiful sterling silver pitcher silver won so I could mail it off that day.  While polishing it, I suddenly realized that there was a HUGE crease in the silver, down near where the handle attaches.  That was NOT there the last time I polished this about a month ago!!!!  What the heck?  This was a real DENT, not a ding.  I went into my library to try to figure out what could have happened and realized that when my cleaning woman was here twice since I polished it, she must have dropped the pitcher and it had to have hit an old metal coal bucket sitting nearby (hand painted with a lovely Cavalier on it - a 60th Bday present from a now-deceased dear friend).  Nothing else could have made such a significant dent.  This is a HEAVY sterling picture - the weight of most silver-plate ones, not light like most sterling.  Frankly, it would be VERY heavy with water in it, it's so heavy.
> 
> I just could not believe it - the Club's trophy from 1971 and now a huge dent in it.  There are two silversmiths in my town - one I will never use again as he's impossibly slow and another who is okay but also slow.  I called the second one but he was at his plating facility so I could not take the pitcher to be seen until yesterday AM.  I was there first thing yesterday AM and he said it would be a difficult repair - location and the fact that there is all that hand engraving nearby (names of previous winners).  He will "do the best he can".
> 
> Of course this meant I had to later that day call the Trophy Chrm, which involved a VERY long call, the entire time chastising me about not having it behind glass.  Oh please - it's not the America's Cup trophy, for pete's sake!  I told her that I would send it by the fastest way as soon as he was finished with the repair, hopefully by the end of the week.  The show is in Sacramento, Oct 8-11.
> 
> Hallelujah!!!  Silver guy just called and said it's ready!!!!  Now I won't have to do two-day or next day, which with the insurance would have been a fortune!!!!
> 
> I know exactly what happened.  My cleaning woman dropped it and as usual, did not tell me about the damage.  She breaks the glass on my silver picture frames on a regular basis.  When I get about 10 broken throughout the house (I have a LOT of pictures of children/grandchildren on display!), then I take them to the hardware store and have the glass replaced.  She just breaks them and puts them right back with never a word.  Grrr...  She also texted me last night that she would not be here today - she has yet another doctor's appt.  She always texts rather than calls me as she knew I would not be happy - she only comes every two weeks, so that means 4 weeks between cleaning.  With two dogs, that is just not possible.  My yard man's here today and he can vacuum and will do the rooms the dogs are in the most.  Next week, I'll have a grandson do a bit of dusting and more vacuuming.  She didn't show at my daughter's yesterday, either.
> 
> She's trying very hard to get on SS Disability but is having not success - she is NOT disabled.  She's just bone lazy, but I need here - day help is virtually impossible to find in my town and I cannot afford a cleaning service and they never do what I want anyway.  So I try to tolerate her and remember that she does more than I am capable of doing with my respiratory problems.
> 
> Fingers crossed that the trophy looks almost good as new!!!!


I am so sorry that happened. We have two cleaning ladies, mother and daughter that come every other week. They also tend to not tell us if they break something. My DH asked them to please just let us know and that he understands that accidents happen. Sometimes they do and sometimes they don't. Though luckily they don't break things very often. We are very fortunate though that they are extremely reliable and do a fantastic job. I also feel comfortable leaving my MIL with them while they are here and that gives me a few hours to myself twice a month.


ck21 said:


> Yesterday one of Collin's friends, a sweet 4 year old boy, passed away from neuroblastoma.  While our sweet Hot Cars was so, so fortunate throughout his pediatric cancer journey, most are not nearly so lucky.
> 
> The treatments for kids are based on experience with adults. Even the kids who survive have lasting side effects including infertility and heart damage.
> 
> Only 4% of all Cancer funding goes toward pediatric cancer.  If ever you are considering charitable giving, I would ask you to consider one of several great organizations.  Stbaldricks.org, curesearch.org and St. Jude are all excellent.
> 
> Back to our regularly scheduled programming.


Oh CK, I am so sorry. 


Mindi B said:


> Hey, meg, how is Nick today?  Miss O had a meeting with our vet (I love our vet--girl crush) and fortunately there was nothing unexpected, except we do need to schedule a tooth-cleaning.  We are starting her on Proin for her bladder today.  The rats are still frisky.  The fridge is still working.  The basement is dry.  Onward.



I am so glad that Miss O is okay. I hope that the Proin works for her bladder. My Beau couldn't hold it all night as he got older but he would get off the bed and pee on the floor. Not fantastic but better than in the bed. 

Nick seems better, but I won't know more until after the vets in a few hours. My guess is that the lump will have to be removed and we will get his teeth cleaned at the same time. We have got to figure out what the problem is. My guess is that the problems he was having a month ago are related to what is going on now. Even then he was sneezing and blood was coming out.
Oh and today is Nicks birthday. He turned 13.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Meg, I, too, have a wonderful housekeeper.  While DH was being treated, she and her husband worked for us full-time, and kept the pups when we traveled between home and Johns Hopkins.  I don't think I'd have managed the last year of his life without them.  I'm so pleased you feel comfortable leaving your DMIL with yours.  Having time away is so important, even if it's only a few hours.

Edited to add:  HAPPY BIRTHDAY, NICK!


----------



## megt10

Cavalier Girl said:


> Meg, I, too, have a wonderful housekeeper.  While DH was being treated, she and her husband worked for us full-time, and kept the pups when we traveled between home and Johns Hopkins.  I don't think I'd have managed the last year of his life without them.  I'm so pleased you feel comfortable leaving your DMIL with yours.  Having time away is so important, even if it's only a few hours.
> 
> Edited to add:  HAPPY BIRTHDAY, NICK!



It is a blessing to have good people in your life that you can count on. We have been blessed. Your housekeeper and her husband sound like those rare individuals. I love my MIL but you are right getting to do whatever I want a couple of times a month has been very refreshing. I don't know how I managed the last few years without it.

Nick says thank you! He hasn't realized his birthday surprise is another trip to the vet.


----------



## lulilu

I can't believe I am adding in here, but Rocky has hurt his neck somehow -- either a disc or nerves and the doc has prescribed heavy doses of steroids, pain meds and anti-inflammatories.  She hopes he starts to feel better in 24 hours.  Fingers crossed.  At least he is eating, drinking and sleeping.  But he wont raise his head and is hunching down a bit.  Ugh, it is always something when you have 4 (CG, you get that lol) dogs.  Emily has been on allergy meds and an antibiotic for an ear infection.  Isn't it amazing that insurance covers nothing?


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, lulilu, so sorry to hear about Rocky!  Glad he is able to eat and rest--both will help with the healing--but hope his pain subsides quickly!


----------



## tesi

oh my-  i am sending vibes for all the ailing pups.  so worried about the furry babies amongst us.   

ck-  your sweet boy means so much to all of us, as you do.  i keep him in my prayers daily.  

love to all&#8230;.


----------



## ouija board

Meg, how did Nick's vet visit go? Hope he's feeling better.

Lulilu, sorry to hear about Rocky! How is his neck this morning?


----------



## Mindi B

Hope to hear about all the cyber-dogs today.  Sending love to each and every four-legged Peep.
Well, I admit it: I have officially lost control of my house.  I called the exterminator this morning and said "I know it's only been a week and I'm supposed to wait two, but AIEIEIEIEIEEEEEE!"  Or words to that effect.  After a brief mansplanation about how poison works and how the frisky, scampering, fearless rats were almost certainly showing signs of being on death's door (no, no they are not) they sent the guy back out.  Turns out the little buggers haven't touched the bait.  Also turns out they have completed a tunnel UNDER our front walk, the dirt/grout has fallen in between two slates, and from time to time, one will see a wee furry face sticking out of said gap to survey the territory.  So he's left more bait.  This does not make sense to me, but I was not at home.  DH handled this, and apparently the two of them put their wise male heads together and concluded that if something is utterly failing to have any effect whatsoever, Man sez do more of it.  Also, the whole house smells of urine and I cannot figure out all of its origins.  I am doing laundry and spraying Icky-Poo like a fiend, to no avail.
I am moving.  I may or may not burn this place to the ground before I do so.


----------



## Mindi B

.


----------



## Mindi B

A full-sized hawk hit and took a squirrel today in our backyard.  Our small backyard.  About 15 feet away from me sitting in the living room.  Came down like a guided missile into the bushes and grabbed the squirrel, then sat on our fence holding the screaming squirrel in its talons.  I went out and scared it away with its prey so it wouldn't leave squirrel guts (poor squirrel) in the yard for the dogs to find.  Now I am concerned that Olive might, from high above the earth, look like a tasty morsel.
If the blinkin' thing would go after the thriving rat colony in our FRONT yard, I'd be a happy camper.
Nature stinks.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> A full-sized hawk hit and took a squirrel today in our backyard.  Our small backyard.  About 15 feet away from me sitting in the living room.  Came down like a guided missile into the bushes and grabbed the squirrel, then sat on our fence holding the screaming squirrel in its talons.  I went out and scared it away with its prey so it wouldn't leave squirrel guts (poor squirrel) in the yard for the dogs to find.  Now I am concerned that Olive might, from high above the earth, look like a tasty morsel.
> If the blinkin' thing would go after the thriving rat colony in our FRONT yard, I'd be a happy camper.
> Nature stinks.



National Geographic: MindiB Series.

Seriously kid, I'm with you in thinking you need a lot less wildlife. Or as was said so sagely in "Madagascar": 'It's nature - get it off me!'


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, man, I so agree.
We caught a mouse in a snap trap.  But it didn't kill the mouse; it broke its wee leg.
We freed it and tossed it in the field behind our house.  Neither DH nor I could face "finishing it off" in any way, though I don't think its future looks bright.
I feel awful.
These rodents have to go.
But I feel awful.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> Oh, man, I so agree.
> We caught a mouse in a snap trap.  But it didn't kill the mouse; it broke its wee leg.
> We freed it and tossed it in the field behind our house.  Neither DH nor I could face "finishing it off" in any way, though I don't think its future looks bright.
> I feel awful.
> These rodents have to go.
> But I feel awful.



We had a little mouse infestation last winter (hello new cat!) and I have to say ... as awful as I felt about them being dispatched by the extermination company,I felt much better that they were no longer scampering in my house.


----------



## Mindi B

ITA--it's just the suffering part.  Death by neck snap, okay.  Pain, not so much.  Poor wee mousie.


----------



## Mindi B

On a lighter note, Henry is such a perverse little dawg.  When he scoots, I run him into the vet, and inevitably, his anal portions are more or less okay.  Recently, no scooting whatsoever, but as he was going in for a nail trim anyway, I asked them to check his nether regions.  Full.  Honestly, what's a dawg mom to do?
I am in the midst of washapalooza, and maybe, just maybe, the lovely smell of dog urine is receding.  Maybe.  I still might burn down the house, though, on general principles.


----------



## ck21

Oh, Mindi....your adventures are entertaining from afar.

Another new strap for my Evelyne.  Weeeeeee!


----------



## Mindi B

LOVE that striped strap, ck!  
And yes, I think my wildlife adventures are better shared from a few states away.


----------



## ouija board

It's our very own National Geographic show! Rats and dive bombing hawks, you'd think the two would meet up at some point, but of course it can't be that easy. 

Mindi, I feel your pain with the urine smell. My dog was spitting out her Proin for awhile before I caught on, and I'm still trying to get rid of the smell. I think it's permeated into the grout. Don't get me started on little dog nether regions. One of the few tasks that makes me want to puke..and I've done, seen, and smelled some reeeeeally gross stuff in my time. 

Speaking of wildlife coming too close for comfort, I watched as a family of raccoons marched from the woods behind DD's school, across the school driveway during carpool, straight to what must've been their nest under a rock pile. Cars, people, noise...couldn't care less. They were critters on a mission.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Hope to hear about all the cyber-dogs today.  Sending love to each and every four-legged Peep.
> Well, I admit it: I have officially lost control of my house.  I called the exterminator this morning and said "I know it's only been a week and I'm supposed to wait two, but AIEIEIEIEIEEEEEE!"  Or words to that effect.  After a brief mansplanation about how poison works and how the frisky, scampering, fearless rats were almost certainly showing signs of being on death's door (no, no they are not) they sent the guy back out.  Turns out the little buggers haven't touched the bait.  Also turns out they have completed a tunnel UNDER our front walk, the dirt/grout has fallen in between two slates, and from time to time, one will see a wee furry face sticking out of said gap to survey the territory.  So he's left more bait.  This does not make sense to me, but I was not at home.  DH handled this, and apparently the two of them put their wise male heads together and concluded that if something is utterly failing to have any effect whatsoever, Man sez do more of it.  Also, the whole house smells of urine and I cannot figure out all of its origins.  I am doing laundry and spraying Icky-Poo like a fiend, to no avail.
> I am moving.  I may or may not burn this place to the ground before I do so.


 
Oh man! (no pun intended).  You are having a time of it.   I recommend a snake.  A nice one, not a snarky one, but with a healthy appetite.   Rats are smart that's why they are used in intelligence tests (over people).  I bet those little buggers know that that bait will have ill effects.  Or, an owl would be good and probably fit right in with your landscaping and with a couple of pumpkins on the porch will make a terrific  Halloween theme.  I am joking here but you are being a real trooper putting up all this and I hope it gets resolved soon, *Mindy.*


Should you change exterminators?


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, OB and eagle!  OB, why dogs have those stoopid anal sacs will forever remain a mystery.  They seem to serve no real purpose except to generate fees (and nausea) for vets and vet techs.
eagle, I agree, and in fact I have exterminator number two coming over tomorrow to consult.  Had a long confab with number one this afternoon during which he kept saying, "Ma'am, let me say this. . . " and then would proceed to explain at tedious length such difficult-to-grasp concepts as "rats won't take bait if they have other food sources" and "snap traps have the potential to catch neighbours' cats."  Neither of these statements were exactly revelatory.  I finally had to say, "Look, I understand that my urgency is frustrating, but you are talking to me like I'm an eight-year-old, and in fact, while not an exterminator, I am an intelligent woman.  If your answer is, 'There is nothing else we can do,' please just SAY that."  After that the conversation went a bit better.  But nevertheless, I am going to consult with the second guy, as first guy still insists we have to wait even as our front walk collapses.  He may be right, but I am going to pursue this a bit further before I agree.
Then, all avenues having been explored, I will torch the place.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, OB and eagle!  OB, why dogs have those stoopid anal sacs will forever remain a mystery.  They seem to serve no real purpose except to generate fees (and nausea) for vets and vet techs.
> eagle, I agree, and in fact I have exterminator number two coming over tomorrow to consult.  Had a long confab with number one this afternoon during which he kept saying, "Ma'am, let me say this. . . " and then would proceed to explain at tedious length such difficult-to-grasp concepts as "rats won't take bait if they have other food sources" and "snap traps have the potential to catch neighbours' cats."  Neither of these statements were exactly revelatory.  I finally had to say, "Look, I understand that my urgency is frustrating, but you are talking to me like I'm an eight-year-old, and in fact, while not an exterminator, I am an intelligent woman.  If your answer is, 'There is nothing else we can do,' please just SAY that."  After that the conversation went a bit better.  But nevertheless, I am going to consult with the second guy, as first guy still insists we have to wait even as our front walk collapses.  He may be right, but I am going to pursue this a bit further before I agree.
> Then, all avenues having been explored, I will torch the place.






I watch a lot of programs on foreign locales.   Evidently, in the rural areas, Indians burn the fields before planting to cut down on the rats.  (I suppose they gave up on poisoned bait a long time ago).


----------



## eagle1002us

mistikat said:


> We had a little mouse infestation last winter (hello new cat!) and I have to say ... as awful as I felt about them being dispatched by the extermination company,I felt much better that they were no longer scampering in my house.


 


Maybe a month ago, the Sunday NY Times ran a story in their Styles section about a woman who had a depressed BF.   She decided to get a kitten, it was something she wanted to do for a while.   She described how the initial look between BF and kitten was like popped eyeballs and pink hearts floating in the air.  Next morning, guy woke up and kitten leaped on his face, I guess to get really close to him.


Kitten turned out to be quite a ratter.   But every rat she killed she displayed before her owners for some praise.   It got to be rather time consuming.


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, kitties and their pride in prey.  Our family cat when I was in High School, Ray, was also a mighty hunter.  But once, when things were slow, I guess, he peeled a grey squirrel off the road and brought it to us.  "Um, very nice, Ray," we said,  "But are you sure _you_ killed it?  Because, uh, there are tire tracks down its back."
"All me," said Ray.


----------



## India

Mindi, I'm with you - just burn it down.  You have had NOTHING but problems with this house for at least 2 years.  And now...RATS?  Rats that have another food source (did he say what that might be?).  There are limits - if we wanted to live on a farm we would have moved there.  

Perhaps a Jack Russell to join your tribe- they're great ratters - far better than a cat.

So sorry we have another sick pet - just too much these days.

DGS came over this afternoon and put clean sheets on two beds for me - I've taught him quite well how to properly make a bed, if I do say so myself!  And he moved the sprinkler for me - sowed grass seed and no rain at all for weeks.  I'm sick to death of moving that sprinklers, but underground companies have no interest of a job - say my yard has too many tree roots and is small.  Both are right.  

Early to bed tonight - I"m very tired from 3 tiring weeks in a row.


----------



## ck21

Good night, girls!


----------



## lulilu

Well, good news re Rocky -- he seems much better.  The meds must be working because he is moving around more freely and not keeping his head scrunched down.  Thanks for all the kind words.

Mindi, I have no words.  I would be freaking out.  My sister once had mice in her garden mulch.  Ugh.  Moosie would have gotten them for you.  I once had a mouse and he got it and I screamed "out back" and he took it out.  I was screaming the whole time.  You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, lulilu!  I really am not afraid of the little critters, I just don't want them destroying my front walk and moving indoors once it gets cold.  They're actually kind of cute.  At an appropriate distance from the house.  So glad Rocky is feeling better!


----------



## pursecrzy

I feel your pain Mindi. We had a chipmunk in the house a few weeks ago. We also put traps out every fall as mice come in when it starts to get cold out.


----------



## Mindi B

And, exterminator number two didn't show.  I e-mailed him and oh!  Suddenly he's on his way!  Nope, sorry.  Between 3 and 5 means between 3 and 5 unless you contact me to change it, not a no-show until I remind you and then you try to cover the fact that you forgot.  I am not very forgiving about stuff like this, as I find one instance of unreliability usually heralds others.  But the ratties were relatively quiet today.  Are they succumbing to the toxic bait, or are they busy underground tunneling into our home?  Oy.


----------



## csshopper

You all are the most wonderful diversion and the breadth of topics is incredible. That's sincerely meant as a compliment!  So glad all the Chat critters seem to be responding to meds, are doing better and have a clean bottom (Oh Henry the indignity of it all). 

Mindi our prior house was in a heavily treed area and all of us suffered in the winter from occasional visits from roof rats. They are big, ugly and like to get in out of the cold so manage to find openings and enter into attic or crawl space areas. They chew in order to keep their tooth growth under control and do not discriminate between roof rafters and insulated wiring. They are a horrible nuisance and hard to dislodge. Multiple years we had to have an exterminator crawl up there and lay traps. Believe me lying in bed at night listening to that activity overhead can be nightmare inducing.  The worst, however, was the night one was caught in the trap, but not dispatched, and it dragged that dang trap all over the attic until morning when we could get the exterminator out to complete the removal.......you have probably figured out that by then I was long gone from the vicinity! No roof rats in the current neighborhood, thank goodness.

Today I interacted with a credit card company that restored my flagging respect for American business and who will forever have my loyalty. It was my last notification as I dreaded the prospect it too would yank my card and miles. The people at CHASE VISA were kind, helpful, professional and thorough. Most of it processed by phone, just a minimal piece of paper to be filled out and returned, account stays active in the meantime, get to keep the same account number and "_of course you continue to accrue points as we go this transition period WITH you". 
_
As for the others, there is a way around American miles, which will hopefully work out when I need it. In the meantime they keep sending me emails on how to double my mileage but don't explain how that happens without a credit card. American Express has a process and I will go through the hoops and write my letter, but will not take another card from them. I'm done.

Meanwhile the vultures circle and the phishing emails continue to appear in the In Box. 

This past week would have been DH's birthday. My DSD sent me a copy of Sheryl Sandburg's essay on grief following the tragic death of her husband in a freak accident. There's tremendous power in her words and they resonate with me at this point in my life. She describes a friend offering to help and she tells him what she really wants is her husband to be able to be there instead. That would be Option A. Her friend put his arm around her and said. "Option A is not available. So let's just kick the sh--out of Option B". I may just take up embroidery so I can do a pillow cover with "Kick the sh-- out of Option B" on it. Probably would look better in needlepoint but I hope to be too busy to have that much time. Not there yet, but I am a work in progress.


----------



## Mindi B

I love that, css.  It's funny and practical and inspiring.  And happy to hear that there are still some compassionate businesses in the world.  It's worth following up with AmEx just to tell them how they lost you as a customer.  I'd like to think someone there will care.
On the subject of customer service, rat guy the second just showed up, fifty minutes after the agree-upon two-hour window and with no notice (except the response to my what happened? e-mail sent at 5:30).  I said sorry, but it's too late for today and a heads-up that you were running late would have been appreciated.  He was visibly stunned that I turned him away, and I predict an angry e-mail from him is in my future.  But, sorry, business is business.  I'll wait if I get the courtesy of a notice that things are delayed; otherwise, there are plenty of fish (er, exterminators) in the sea.  Er, state.  Oh, you know what I mean.


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> Ah, kitties and their pride in prey.  Our family cat when I was in High School, Ray, was also a mighty hunter.  But once, when things were slow, I guess, he peeled a grey squirrel off the road and brought it to us.  "Um, very nice, Ray," we said,  "But are you sure _you_ killed it?  Because, uh, there are tire tracks down its back."
> "All me," said Ray.



Oh Ray, really?  He was an enterprising little fellow, wasn't he! Mindi, so sorry to hear of your current issue!  Hope it's resolved soon!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, etoile!  Truly, I have to remind myself that this isn't all that serious.  We _will_ figure out a way to discourage the rodent kingdom from continuing to annex our lands--it just may take a little while.   I think the lack of control is the part that gets to me.  Right now it feels like there are rather a lot of things going on over which I have very little or no control.  Which is the story of life, pretty much, so I'd better learn to cope!


----------



## ouija board

Css, good for Chase doing what's right for you, rather than doing the right thing only IF you jump through all the extra hoops. I love the inspirational message. Hugs to you and your family! 

Mindi, glad the rats are quiet today, but I'm leaning towards the underground tunnel into your house. They're smart lil critters, planning early for the winter. I'll bet they could find the source of your basement leak if you could somehow communicate the task to them in rat speak.


----------



## Mindi B

Don't give me any ideas, OB!  I'm not feeling all that tightly wrapped these days, and just one more mini-crisis might see me sitting on the front porch, sharing a cheese sandwich and squeaking with my new friends.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Luli, I'm so glad to hear Rocky appears to be feeling better.

CSS, two thumbs up for your success with Chase Visa!  I've read Sheryl Sandburg's essay, too.  It resonated with me as well, and was so well written.  It made me want to give her a huge hug.


----------



## India

css, I'm so glad to hear from you as I'd been thinking about you and worrying about your absence from our chatterings.  Glad you're slowly but surely getting some things under control.  I fully understand about just wanting him back - I still do after 10 years.  The other night, I had a dream and DH was sitting on the bench at the foot of the bed.  I was astounded and asked him how this was possible!  He said it just was.  Then I woke up and was devastated that he wasn't actually there.  I think I'm losing it.

Okay - I'm STILL obsessing about my kitchen.  I moved the microwave on one counter to the end and liked it a LOT better (can't imagine why I didn't put it there in the first place!).  I moved the dogs' water bowl to the end of the counter next to the popcorn tin that holds their dry food. 
Why didn't I think of that before instead of kicking into the danged thing all the time?  

I had decided that I wanted a kitchen cart to replace the small oval table (32" by 20") in the middle of the floor.  It is very useful for setting down bags of groceries to unpack, and when entertaining, to put plated food on to be taken to the table.  But it's VERY old, paint peeling and getting uglier by the minute.  For some reason, I've never wanted to paint it - I think because in places, orange has rubbed through the dark green paint - it does have character, but the legs are chipped and just plain shabby.  

After hours internet shopping, I have discovered that all the carts that are well-made and interesting are VERY expensive, and even the cheap ones from the discount chains must be ordered, which means if I hate them, I have to box them back up and return them.  Not good...

New kitchen cart is out.  Then I considered the two small wrought iron with glass tables I have - just a bit too wide and I'm realizing that oval works as I won't constantly be running into table corners.  Also, this table is only 27" high so I don't hit my hip on it (I'm infamous for bumping into things).  

So, yesterday I decided to have a piece of Carrera marble cut for the top - preferably an old piece.  Then I realized that this would now be a VERY heavy table and it would be hard to move to vacuum the oriental rug under it.  Marble is out.  Then I thought of butcher block.  I'd have to have it cut to order to be oval and it is VERY expensive, too - also rather boring.

But with little to do this afternoon, and Godfrey determined that I would not get a nap, I started browsing on my iPad.  I was looking at the idea of drawers vs cabinets in bottom kitchen cabinets.  I think I want drawers - maybe my carpenter could make some to match my cabinets - not sure.  Then I saw a DIY project that involved a bar top make with copper pennies and epoxy - looks like the pennies are under glass.  Cool!  Discovered that this is a very popular idea right now.  The more I read, I realized that with no rim on this table, containing the epoxy would be very difficult and the entire job really needs two people.  I need DH, yet again!  

As I continued to read, I saw a YouTube video of someone putting copper sheeting on a countertop.  Looked pretty easy.  Looked at more - some harder than others.  Looked for copper sheeting - lighter weight (easier to work with) is pretty inexpensive.  Now I need DSIL to come over and tell me how hard it would be to get the drawer box off under the table - I don't want sharp edges under it - could wrap it under the drawer box and then put that back.  I'd paint the rest of the table satin almost black.  I have some copper pots hanging in my kitchen and some antique copper on top of the one wall cabinet that does not have a soffit over it.  Of course, it tarnishes instantly due to the fumes from the 5 pilot lights on my antique gas stove.  If I do this, I think I'll just allow the patina to develop and not try to keep it polished.  

So, ladies?  What do you think?  And do you like drawers of bottom cabinets with roll-outs better?  Which holds the most but one can still see what's in there?  Enquiring minds want to know!!!

I know - this obsession has GOT to cease!


----------



## eagle1002us

India said:


> css, I'm so glad to hear from you as I'd been thinking about you and worrying about your absence from our chatterings.  Glad you're slowly but surely getting some things under control.  I fully understand about just wanting him back - I still do after 10 years.  The other night, I had a dream and DH was sitting on the bench at the foot of the bed.  I was astounded and asked him how this was possible!  He said it just was.  Then I woke up and was devastated that he wasn't actually there.  I think I'm losing it.
> 
> Okay - I'm STILL obsessing about my kitchen.  I moved the microwave on one counter to the end and liked it a LOT better (can't imagine why I didn't put it there in the first place!).  I moved the dogs' water bowl to the end of the counter next to the popcorn tin that holds their dry food.
> Why didn't I think of that before instead of kicking into the danged thing all the time?
> 
> I had decided that I wanted a kitchen cart to replace the small oval table (32" by 20") in the middle of the floor.  It is very useful for setting down bags of groceries to unpack, and when entertaining, to put plated food on to be taken to the table.  But it's VERY old, paint peeling and getting uglier by the minute.  For some reason, I've never wanted to paint it - I think because in places, orange has rubbed through the dark green paint - it does have character, but the legs are chipped and just plain shabby.
> 
> After hours internet shopping, I have discovered that all the carts that are well-made and interesting are VERY expensive, and even the cheap ones from the discount chains must be ordered, which means if I hate them, I have to box them back up and return them.  Not good...
> 
> New kitchen cart is out.  Then I considered the two small wrought iron with glass tables I have - just a bit too wide and I'm realizing that oval works as I won't constantly be running into table corners.  Also, this table is only 27" high so I don't hit my hip on it (I'm infamous for bumping into things).
> 
> So, yesterday I decided to have a piece of Carrera marble cut for the top - preferably an old piece.  Then I realized that this would now be a VERY heavy table and it would be hard to move to vacuum the oriental rug under it.  Marble is out.  Then I thought of butcher block.  I'd have to have it cut to order to be oval and it is VERY expensive, too - also rather boring.
> 
> But with little to do this afternoon, and Godfrey determined that I would not get a nap, I started browsing on my iPad.  I was looking at the idea of drawers vs cabinets in bottom kitchen cabinets.  I think I want drawers - maybe my carpenter could make some to match my cabinets - not sure.  Then I saw a DIY project that involved a bar top make with copper pennies and epoxy - looks like the pennies are under glass.  Cool!  Discovered that this is a very popular idea right now.  The more I read, I realized that with no rim on this table, containing the epoxy would be very difficult and the entire job really needs two people.  I need DH, yet again!
> 
> As I continued to read, I saw a YouTube video of someone putting copper sheeting on a countertop.  Looked pretty easy.  Looked at more - some harder than others.  Looked for copper sheeting - lighter weight (easier to work with) is pretty inexpensive.  Now I need DSIL to come over and tell me how hard it would be to get the drawer box off under the table - I don't want sharp edges under it - could wrap it under the drawer box and then put that back.  I'd paint the rest of the table satin almost black.  I have some copper pots hanging in my kitchen and some antique copper on top of the one wall cabinet that does not have a soffit over it.  Of course, it tarnishes instantly due to the fumes from the 5 pilot lights on my antique gas stove.  If I do this, I think I'll just allow the patina to develop and not try to keep it polished.
> 
> So, ladies?  What do you think?  And do you like drawers of bottom cabinets with roll-outs better?  Which holds the most but one can still see what's in there?  Enquiring minds want to know!!!
> 
> I know - this obsession has GOT to cease!




*India*, I read the most interesting thing about copper sink handles and putting copper where an anti-microbial effect is needed.  Hospitals are starting to do this, restaurants too.  Perhaps you already knew about the microbial effect?   I think a copper top in the kitchen sounds like a great idea.


----------



## lulilu

css--so glad you found Chase.  It is my favorite card because a person actually answers the phone when you call, without any robotic dealings.  They stay one the phone with you until the issue is worked out.  Their fraud protection is very good too (almost too good as they don't like big purchases without talking to you lol).

India, that is some circuitous route you took to get to a copper-topped table.  Sounds very attractive.

Hope everyone enjoys the rest of their weekend.


----------



## megt10

ouija board said:


> Meg, how did Nick's vet visit go? Hope he's feeling better.
> 
> Lulilu, sorry to hear about Rocky! How is his neck this morning?



Nick's visit to the vet was very hard on him. He shook the entire time. They took x-rays of the head and gave him steroid pills to be taken for the next 2 weeks. Friday I got the results of the x-rays. He either has cancer or a bad bone infection. The x-ray shows changes to the bone structure of his frontal lobe. His bloodwork was normal. I went back to the vet yesterday and picked up another antibiotic Baytril to go along with the injection that he already was given. Today I have to go and pick up pain meds for him. That makes 4 visits to the vet this week. He seems to be feeling better but is restless at night. I will take him back in 2 weeks for more tests once the course of antibiotics and steroids have finished. Because of the location of the mass it is not possible to remove it surgically. So I don't know what is going to happen. In the meantime, I am trying not to think about it and am spending a lot of time up in my closet purging things that no longer fit or just never wear. It keeps me too busy to think and is very cathartic.


----------



## ouija board

India, I love the look of a copper topped table, but if you're laying it over wood, just remember it'll dent VERY easily. Copper is very soft, which makes it fairly easy to work with, but with thin sheets laid on even wood (which is softer than copper), it might take on press marks from every heavy dish, heavy grocery bag, etc. Which may be a look you're fine with, especially if you're ok with the tarnish. Also, if you're wrapping it over an oval table, it'll take some effort and the right tools to maneuver around the curves and get it right on the first try. There's no unbending and doing it again without leaving a crease where the first bend was. Of course, this is just based on my experience working with copper for jewelry, so perhaps people have a way to get around the malleable nature of copper when used for workspaces. If you do the project, please show pictures! I think a copper topped table would look beautiful. 

About roll out drawers, I love mine, but you need to make sure you've got enough room to open the cabinet doors fully in order to roll the drawers out completely. With this being an island table, it might be a little cramped, but I think it'd give you easiest access to stuff under the table. 

Another thought, if you like the character of the table top but not the legs..can you lacquer or varnish over the top to preserve the existing look, then have your carpenter replace the legs?


----------



## megt10

Lulilu, sorry to hear about Rocky! How is his neck this morning?[/QUOTE]



lulilu said:


> I can't believe I am adding in here, but Rocky has hurt his neck somehow -- either a disc or nerves and the doc has prescribed heavy doses of steroids, pain meds and anti-inflammatories.  She hopes he starts to feel better in 24 hours.  Fingers crossed.  At least he is eating, drinking and sleeping.  But he wont raise his head and is hunching down a bit.  Ugh, it is always something when you have 4 (CG, you get that lol) dogs.  Emily has been on allergy meds and an antibiotic for an ear infection.  Isn't it amazing that insurance covers nothing?



Poor baby. I am so sorry. It is the worst watching your babies in pain. I hope he is feeling better.


----------



## Mindi B

meg, I am so sorry.  Sending love and healing thoughts to you and Nick.  Miss O is struggling a little too, but it may be the new drug (Proin) for her bladder muscle, it may be her arthritis acting up in the colder weather--not sure.  Am just keeping a close eye on her.  Take comfort, if you can, in the knowledge that you are doing all you can for Nick.  It is all any of us pet moms can do.  And don't forget, in caring for him, and Misha, and your MIL, and purging your closet, etc., to take some time to do something nice for yourself, even if it's just a cup of hot tea or dipping into a favorite book.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Hope to hear about all the cyber-dogs today.  Sending love to each and every four-legged Peep.
> Well, I admit it: I have officially lost control of my house.  I called the exterminator this morning and said "I know it's only been a week and I'm supposed to wait two, but AIEIEIEIEIEEEEEE!"  Or words to that effect.  After a brief mansplanation about how poison works and how the frisky, scampering, fearless rats were almost certainly showing signs of being on death's door (no, no they are not) they sent the guy back out.  Turns out the little buggers haven't touched the bait.  Also turns out they have completed a tunnel UNDER our front walk, the dirt/grout has fallen in between two slates, and from time to time, one will see a wee furry face sticking out of said gap to survey the territory.  So he's left more bait.  This does not make sense to me, but I was not at home.  *DH handled this, and apparently the two of them put their wise male heads together and concluded that if something is utterly failing to have any effect whatsoever, Man sez do more of it.*  Also, the whole house smells of urine and I cannot figure out all of its origins.  I am doing laundry and spraying Icky-Poo like a fiend, to no avail.
> I am moving.  I may or may not burn this place to the ground before I do so.


I am so sorry that the traps haven't worked. Have you considered taking the animals and going to a hotel and having your house fumigated? That would be my next course of action.


Mindi B said:


> A full-sized hawk hit and took a squirrel today in our backyard.  Our small backyard.  About 15 feet away from me sitting in the living room.  Came down like a guided missile into the bushes and grabbed the squirrel, then sat on our fence holding the screaming squirrel in its talons.  I went out and scared it away with its prey so it wouldn't leave squirrel guts (poor squirrel) in the yard for the dogs to find.  Now I am concerned that Olive might, from high above the earth, look like a tasty morsel.
> If the blinkin' thing would go after the thriving rat colony in our FRONT yard, I'd be a happy camper.
> Nature stinks.



We have hawks that live in the trees behind our house. We live in a gated community that was built on a hill and across the street from a park with hiking trails. We always have an abundance of wildlife including cute little rabbits which the hawks and coyotes prefer. I never let the dogs out in the backyard without being there with them. I don't think a hawk could carry either of my boys away, but it could certainly kill them in the yard. The coyotes use the path behind my fence as a walkway another reason they are never left alone outside.


----------



## megt10

ck21 said:


> Oh, Mindi....your adventures are entertaining from afar.
> 
> Another new strap for my Evelyne.  Weeeeeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138946


Love this strap, CK. It is so pretty.


Mindi B said:


> Ah, kitties and their pride in prey.  Our family cat when I was in High School, Ray, was also a mighty hunter.  But once, when things were slow, I guess, he peeled a grey squirrel off the road and brought it to us.  "Um, very nice, Ray," we said,  "But are you sure _you_ killed it?  Because, uh, there are tire tracks down its back."
> "All me," said Ray.





lulilu said:


> Well, good news re Rocky -- he seems much better.  The meds must be working because he is moving around more freely and not keeping his head scrunched down.  Thanks for all the kind words.
> 
> Mindi, I have no words.  I would be freaking out.  My sister once had mice in her garden mulch.  Ugh.  Moosie would have gotten them for you.  I once had a mouse and he got it and I screamed "out back" and he took it out.  I was screaming the whole time.  You have my deepest sympathy.


I am glad to hear that Rocky is feeling better.


Mindi B said:


> And, exterminator number two didn't show.  I e-mailed him and oh!  Suddenly he's on his way!  Nope, sorry.  Between 3 and 5 means between 3 and 5 unless you contact me to change it, not a no-show until I remind you and then you try to cover the fact that you forgot.  I am not very forgiving about stuff like this, as I find one instance of unreliability usually heralds others.  But the ratties were relatively quiet today.  Are they succumbing to the toxic bait, or are they busy underground tunneling into our home?  Oy.


The worst! I hate it when that happens. When we first moved in here we had bookshelves built into turn one room into a library. The guys that were doing the work wouldn't show or call for days. At one point, I left him a message saying that I am assuming that he is trapped under a heavy piece of furniture which is the reason that he hasn't shown up or called. They did such great work but when we started doing more work we went with someone else who was more reliable.


----------



## Mindi B

Fumigation or not, meg, I think taking the dogs to a hotel sounds pretty good right now!
And I totally agree about the reliability issue.  I think the reason that independent businessmen like plumbers, carpenters, exterminators, etc. go into that sort of work is because they aren't particularly good at sticking to a schedule, and so wouldn't make it in a more traditional business environment.  Sadly, as independents, they get away with this stuff more often than not.  In this case I wasn't angry, I just knew from past experience that how someone starts off is likely how they will continue.  Whether this fellow forget our appointment (which is what I think actually happened, based on how everything played out) or really was delayed on business but didn't have my contact info available (which is what he claimed), this event suggested to me that he was not going to be reliable, and I just won't sign on for that.  Too much going on to cool my heels waiting for people who don't value my time.
ETA:  I love your line about, "I assume you are trapped under a heavy piece of furniture"!  I may borrow that at some point.


----------



## ouija board

Meg, what did the lump aspirate show?  I'll be honest, I would be hard pressed to wait 2 weeks not knowing. A CT scan will give you a lot more information (how much of his face is involved, how bad it is), and I'm not sure I'd wait two weeks to get that info, especially if you're willing to pursue more aggressive treatment for either disease. Sending you both hugs and prayers.


----------



## Mindi B

ouija board said:


> India, I love the look of a copper topped table, but if you're laying it over wood, just remember it'll dent VERY easily. Copper is very soft, which makes it fairly easy to work with, but with thin sheets laid on even wood (which is softer than copper), it might take on press marks from every heavy dish, heavy grocery bag, etc. Which may be a look you're fine with, especially if you're ok with the tarnish. Also, if you're wrapping it over an oval table, it'll take some effort and the right tools to maneuver around the curves and get it right on the first try. There's no unbending and doing it again without leaving a crease where the first bend was. Of course, this is just based on my experience working with copper for jewelry, so perhaps people have a way to get around the malleable nature of copper when used for workspaces. If you do the project, please show pictures! I think a copper topped table would look beautiful.
> 
> About roll out drawers, I love mine, but you need to make sure you've got enough room to open the cabinet doors fully in order to roll the drawers out completely. With this being an island table, it might be a little cramped, but I think it'd give you easiest access to stuff under the table.
> 
> Another thought, if you like the character of the table top but not the legs..can you lacquer or varnish over the top to preserve the existing look, then have your carpenter replace the legs?



This is all excellent info, OB.  I love the look of copper and its ability to "self-heal" if it is allowed to patina, but it is soft and it does oxidize.  I also had the thought that if the distressed top is appealing with its "peeks" of the underlayer, it could be further rubbed down to enhance that look and then sealed, and certainly the legs could be swapped out for something else.  Or could that table top be placed on a custom-made or store-bought low cabinet (you can put an oval top on a smaller rectangular base, though that would read rather contemporary) that would offer under-table storage?  Totally blue-skying here.


----------



## megt10

csshopper said:


> You all are the most wonderful diversion and the breadth of topics is incredible. That's sincerely meant as a compliment!  So glad all the Chat critters seem to be responding to meds, are doing better and have a clean bottom (Oh Henry the indignity of it all).
> 
> Mindi our prior house was in a heavily treed area and all of us suffered in the winter from occasional visits from roof rats. They are big, ugly and like to get in out of the cold so manage to find openings and enter into attic or crawl space areas. They chew in order to keep their tooth growth under control and do not discriminate between roof rafters and insulated wiring. They are a horrible nuisance and hard to dislodge. Multiple years we had to have an exterminator crawl up there and lay traps. Believe me lying in bed at night listening to that activity overhead can be nightmare inducing.  The worst, however, was the night one was caught in the trap, but not dispatched, and it dragged that dang trap all over the attic until morning when we could get the exterminator out to complete the removal.......you have probably figured out that by then I was long gone from the vicinity! No roof rats in the current neighborhood, thank goodness.
> 
> Today I interacted with a credit card company that restored my flagging respect for American business and who will forever have my loyalty. It was my last notification as I dreaded the prospect it too would yank my card and miles. The people at CHASE VISA were kind, helpful, professional and thorough. Most of it processed by phone, just a minimal piece of paper to be filled out and returned, account stays active in the meantime, get to keep the same account number and "_of course you continue to accrue points as we go this transition period WITH you".
> _
> As for the others, there is a way around American miles, which will hopefully work out when I need it. In the meantime they keep sending me emails on how to double my mileage but don't explain how that happens without a credit card. American Express has a process and I will go through the hoops and write my letter, but will not take another card from them. I'm done.
> 
> Meanwhile the vultures circle and the phishing emails continue to appear in the In Box.
> 
> This past week would have been DH's birthday. My DSD sent me a copy of Sheryl Sandburg's essay on grief following the tragic death of her husband in a freak accident. There's tremendous power in her words and they resonate with me at this point in my life. She describes a friend offering to help and she tells him what she really wants is her husband to be able to be there instead. That would be Option A. Her friend put his arm around her and said. "Option A is not available. So let's just kick the sh--out of Option B". I may just take up embroidery so I can do a pillow cover with "Kick the sh-- out of Option B" on it. Probably would look better in needlepoint but I hope to be too busy to have that much time. Not there yet, but I am a work in progress.


Sending lots of hugs. I am glad that there is a cc company that has a brain and compassion.


Mindi B said:


> I love that, css.  It's funny and practical and inspiring.  And happy to hear that there are still some compassionate businesses in the world.  It's worth following up with AmEx just to tell them how they lost you as a customer.  I'd like to think someone there will care.
> On the subject of customer service, rat guy the second just showed up, fifty minutes after the agree-upon two-hour window and with no notice (except the response to my what happened? e-mail sent at 5:30).  I said sorry, but it's too late for today and a heads-up that you were running late would have been appreciated.  He was visibly stunned that I turned him away, and I predict an angry e-mail from him is in my future.  But, sorry, business is business.  I'll wait if I get the courtesy of a notice that things are delayed; otherwise, there are plenty of fish (er, exterminators) in the sea.  Er, state.  Oh, you know what I mean.


I agree with you Mindy. All it takes is a call to say hey I am running late would 5:30 be okay?


Mindi B said:


> meg, I am so sorry.  Sending love and healing thoughts to you and Nick.  Miss O is struggling a little too, but it may be the new drug (Proin) for her bladder muscle, it may be her arthritis acting up in the colder weather--not sure.  Am just keeping a close eye on her.  Take comfort, if you can, in the knowledge that you are doing all you can for Nick.  It is all any of us pet moms can do.  And don't forget, in caring for him, and Misha, and your MIL, and purging your closet, etc., to take some time to do something nice for yourself, even if it's just a cup of hot tea or dipping into a favorite book.


Thanks, Mindy. I am sorry to hear Miss O is struggling too. I know that I am doing all that I can for him. I just hate feeling so helpless. 
I really feel like the purging of the closet is doing something for me. It makes me feel better and gives me a feeling of control that I am lacking in so many other areas of my life. Plus, my cleaning ladies come on Tuesday and I always give them the bags of stuff that I am getting rid of. I am doing a separate bag for high-end clothes, shoes and bags that I haven't worn or are like new. I am going to make an appointment with The Real Real and have someone come out and pick up the stuff. Though I have heard a lot of horror stories about people getting next to nothing for the stuff they have given them I am past the point of caring. I don't have the time or engery to sell on eBay anymore and I just want the stuff out of my house in one fell swoop.


----------



## Mindi B

ouija board said:


> Meg, what did the lump aspirate show?  I'll be honest, I would be hard pressed to wait 2 weeks not knowing. A CT scan will give you a lot more information (how much of his face is involved, how bad it is), and I'm not sure I'd wait two weeks to get that info, especially if you're willing to pursue more aggressive treatment for either disease. Sending you both hugs and prayers.



For what it's worth (and I am NOT a vet), I agree with this.  The veterinary visits are hard on Nick, but not knowing is worse.  I was wondering if a biopsy of the aspirate was/could be done?  Speaking strictly for myself, I am not a wait-and-see person.  Your call, of course, meg, but it might be worth seeking a more certain diagnosis from a more aggressively investigative vet.


----------



## India

Meg, I'm so sorry that Nick is in such trouble.  I agree with what others have said - there is no way I'd wait for 2 weeks.  I'd need to know as quickly as possible.  Are you near a vet school or specialty clinic?  

I actually like the table legs - just not the peeling paint.  Looking at the table very briefly this AM (intended to go to 9AM church with DD and her family and woke up again  - after alarm - at 8:25), it was VERY brief!  I think I may just paint it black and rub off some of the black on top so the orange shows through.  I don't have the patience to mess with trying to get the copper on an oval surface.  It's really no different than sewing or upholstery, except that one works with snipes and cuts ones fingers etc.  DGS1 can paint the table legs for me and I'll do the top.  Copper would look great and I would not mind the dents and tarnish, but just too much work - I'd never get it finished.  The reality of my age has to sometimes be taken into account.  That would be a project for 40 yr old India, not 72 yr old India!!!

Good point about pulling out drawers!  I need to measure and see if I could pull them out all the way - might not be able to do so.  I have roll-out shelves on one double bottom cabinet - may invest in some for the other.  Getting down on my hands and knees to find things in the back is not hard, but getting back up sure is!!!


----------



## ouija board

Meg, my friend and I have bought from Real Real before, and their customer service was pretty good. I've read the bad reviews, but I suspect that with any big operation, there will inevitably be the slip ups mixed in with the good experiences.  I hope everything goes smoothly for you. I desperately need a closet clean out, but inertia seems to be the stronger force right now.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> For what it's worth (and I am NOT a vet), I agree with this.  The veterinary visits are hard on Nick, but not knowing is worse.  I was wondering if a biopsy of the aspirate was/could be done?  Speaking strictly for myself, I am not a wait-and-see person.  Your call, of course, meg, but it might be worth seeking a more certain diagnosis from a more aggressively investigative vet.



I have considered that. The first biopsy was inconclusive. The area is at his frontal lobe right between his eyes so whatever it is can not be removed. I would not put him through radiation or chemo and my vet knows this. As long as he is comfortable, not in pain and has a good quality of life those are my primary concerns for him. For me, that is of course, another issue entirely.


----------



## megt10

India said:


> Meg, I'm so sorry that Nick is in such trouble.  I agree with what others have said - there is no way I'd wait for 2 weeks.  I'd need to know as quickly as possible.  Are you near a vet school or specialty clinic?
> 
> I actually like the table legs - just not the peeling paint.  Looking at the table very briefly this AM (intended to go to 9AM church with DD and her family and woke up again  - after alarm - at 8:25), it was VERY brief!  I think I may just paint it black and rub off some of the black on top so the orange shows through.  I don't have the patience to mess with trying to get the copper on an oval surface.  It's really no different than sewing or upholstery, except that one works with snipes and cuts ones fingers etc.  DGS1 can paint the table legs for me and I'll do the top.  Copper would look great and I would not mind the dents and tarnish, but just too much work - I'd never get it finished.  The reality of my age has to sometimes be taken into account.  That would be a project for 40 yr old India, not 72 yr old India!!!
> 
> Good point about pulling out drawers!  I need to measure and see if I could pull them out all the way - might not be able to do so.  I have roll-out shelves on one double bottom cabinet - may invest in some for the other.  Getting down on my hands and knees to find things in the back is not hard, but getting back up sure is!!!



Nick is taken to the best vet clinic in the area. I may opt for a second opinion, though.


----------



## megt10

ouija board said:


> Meg, my friend and I have bought from Real Real before, and their customer service was pretty good. I've read the bad reviews, but I suspect that with any big operation, there will inevitably be the slip ups mixed in with the good experiences.  I hope everything goes smoothly for you. I desperately need a closet clean out, but inertia seems to be the stronger force right now.



I have bought from the Real Real too with no problems though I have a friend who received a fake bag from them. I was set to consign with them last year and changed my mind based on the response from people who had done so in the past. They got so little for what they gave them to consign. I am passed the point of caring though. As long as I don't have to do it and someone will come and take the stuff away so that I don't have to keep it crammed in my overflowing closet I will be happy with whatever I end up receiving.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> A full-sized hawk hit and took a squirrel today in our backyard.  Our small backyard.  About 15 feet away from me sitting in the living room.  Came down like a guided missile into the bushes and grabbed the squirrel, then sat on our fence holding the screaming squirrel in its talons.  I went out and scared it away with its prey so it wouldn't leave squirrel guts (poor squirrel) in the yard for the dogs to find.  Now I am concerned that Olive might, from high above the earth, look like a tasty morsel.
> If the blinkin' thing would go after the thriving rat colony in our FRONT yard, I'd be a happy camper.
> Nature stinks.


 


Anybody remember the Chiens au rapport HS (think I got the name right), a print from the 80's which featured some dogs (hunting dogs?) with prey in their mouths.   The scarf tied nicely (which is to say the cw's looked good on _me_) but I always felt a little too literal, too real-life, when I was wearing that HS.


----------



## Mindi B

megt10 said:


> I have considered that. The first biopsy was inconclusive. The area is at his frontal lobe right between his eyes so whatever it is can not be removed. I would not put him through radiation or chemo and my vet knows this. As long as he is comfortable, not in pain and has a good quality of life those are my primary concerns for him. For me, that is of course, another issue entirely.



I do understand.  Given Nick's age and his anxiety about the vet, I can see why you wouldn't opt for intensive treatment if this is a malignancy.  And I'd forgotten you said surgery was impossible.  Perhaps _that_ conclusion might be worth confirming, but if it is the case, then simply doing what you can to keep him comfortable might indeed be the very best choice.  I know you are acting out of love for him.


----------



## ouija board

megt10 said:


> I have bought from the Real Real too with no problems though I have a friend who received a fake bag from them. I was set to consign with them last year and changed my mind based on the response from people who had done so in the past. They got so little for what they gave them to consign. I am passed the point of caring though. As long as I don't have to do it and someone will come and take the stuff away so that I don't have to keep it crammed in my overflowing closet I will be happy with whatever I end up receiving.




Yes, their prices are quite reasonable for the buyers, but I always feel for the sellers, especially for smaller items like clothes and shoes. They can't be getting much at all on those items. But the plus, like you said, is that they come and take everything away. I've been good about not over buying H in the last few years, but in exchange, my CL and Chanel rtw purchases ballooned out of control. Not sure why I own four pairs of Pigalle 120s that I can't walk in and a gorgeous but impractical pair of water snake Altadama 140, but I have them. And they're taking up a lot of space! I debate saving the shoes for DD, but with my luck, she'll be a bigger size than me.


----------



## Vintage Leather

I've learned to never ask the Knight, "Do you want to inherit this" when I'm trying to decide about keeping or eliminating furniture because the answer is always yes.

Actually I was really proud of him the other day.  
You see, for his birthday, he wants an air hockey table. I told him that he could have one, if he cleared out some space in his room for it.  The kid actually went through his cars, his trains, and his books, and donated some of the things he isn't playing with, and he eliminated an ikea trofast. 
(Tomorrow, he'll get his air hockey table! The big 1-0.)

 Now, if he would only do something about his legos!


----------



## Mindi B

It's been quiet out front all day.  TOO quiet.
:wondering
DH just gently pointed out that I was babbling non-stop.  Basically verbalizing everything in my head.  Proof positive that I am Freaked Out.
Sigh.


----------



## Mindi B

VL, good for the Knight!  And what great habits to inculcate while he's young--both the purging, and the donating.


----------



## lulilu

I am always amazed at the collective knowledge here.  You got advice I'd never think of, India.  Your plans sounds like a good one.

My closet needs a big purge, but I am waiting a few more months until I retire.  Then, all the work stuff will be donated to the place that helps women return to the work force.  They are my go-to clothing charity.  Donating is my way of dealing with the inability to sell stuff for anything near its worth.  I'd rather give it away and know it may do some good, than get annoyed that people essentially want something for nothing.  I think resellers, like RE agents, are happy to take less because it is a certain commission.  (no more ranting)

Megs, I feel terrible about Nick.  Rocky has been on a steroid regime for 3 days now and it has helped considerably.  And I know my sinus issues often need the antibiotic/steroid treatment.  I hope it helps.  I totally understand not being willing to put him through an aggressive treatment like chemo.  I felt that way about Moose.  We just gave him the meds that would help him have a comfortable life.  

OB, I am truly impressed with the CL collection.  I would not dare to take some of those shoes on.  4 inches tops for me, and best with a small platform.


----------



## India

Vintage Leather, hang on to all that Lego!  DGS1 has been selling some of the motorized pieces on eBay the past 10 days.  I kept all if DS's Lego and it has been a godsend for the grandchildren.


----------



## ck21

Sending out lots of doggie vibes.

Busy weekend here.  Two soccer games for Hot Cars.  He scored all of the goals for his team both days.  I'm a proud mama, especially when he just shrugs and says "I did my best".  So, so proud of that kid.


----------



## chaneljewel

Back from the beach.  So much fun and somewhat relaxing.  We visited with some of DH's family which was fun and good.  The gks kept us busy and tired but a good tired.  I love the ocean and beach.  So peaceful.


----------



## ouija board

lulilu said:


> I am always amazed at the collective knowledge here.  You got advice I'd never think of, India.  Your plans sounds like a good one.
> 
> My closet needs a big purge, but I am waiting a few more months until I retire.  Then, all the work stuff will be donated to the place that helps women return to the work force.  They are my go-to clothing charity.  Donating is my way of dealing with the inability to sell stuff for anything near its worth.  I'd rather give it away and know it may do some good, than get annoyed that people essentially want something for nothing.  I think resellers, like RE agents, are happy to take less because it is a certain commission.  (no more ranting)
> 
> Megs, I feel terrible about Nick.  Rocky has been on a steroid regime for 3 days now and it has helped considerably.  And I know my sinus issues often need the antibiotic/steroid treatment.  I hope it helps.  I totally understand not being willing to put him through an aggressive treatment like chemo.  I felt that way about Moose.  We just gave him the meds that would help him have a comfortable life.
> 
> OB, I am truly impressed with the CL collection.  I would not dare to take some of those shoes on.  4 inches tops for me, and best with a small platform.



My CL collection is only impressive in how many pairs I have and how few of them I actually wear! My most worn pairs are the 85mm ones, but there was a brief time when I could wear the 100mm ones for a few hours at a time. The Pigalle 120 and Altadama 140 (with a platform, so feel about 100mm) have never been out of the house. I'm totally with you on donating clothes. After trying the local consignment store route and getting checks of $15-20 (assuming the store owner remembered to send out the checks), it's just not worth the effort and aggravation.  

How is Rocky feeling today?

Ck, good for Hot Cars!! And what a great attitude about it all! 

Chanel, sounds like a wonderful time at the beach. It's always a good tired when you can send the grandkids back home with their parents. It's a bad tired when you fall in bed, knowing the kiddos are in the next room and will be waking you up for breakfast at 6am!


----------



## lulilu

OB, ah, don't burst my bubble re the shoes lol.  I have fallen in love with a line of Choos that are called something like 24/7, that are super comfortable even though high.  Some padding or something built into the front of the shoee and a tiny platform -- makes all the difference.  My feet were not built for CLs of any heel size.

Rocky seems to be doing better.  He is still a bit cautious around the puppies who are very rambunctious but otherwise is walking and wagging.

CK, the days of kiddie sports!  I must say I don't miss those early cold mornings on the soccer field.  You are a great mom.


----------



## Mindi B

ck, you are raising such a great young man.  So impressed with him, and with you and your DH.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Fumigation or not, meg, I think taking the dogs to a hotel sounds pretty good right now!
> And I totally agree about the reliability issue.  I think the reason that independent businessmen like plumbers, carpenters, exterminators, etc. go into that sort of work is because they aren't particularly good at sticking to a schedule, and so wouldn't make it in a more traditional business environment.  Sadly, as independents, they get away with this stuff more often than not.  In this case I wasn't angry, I just knew from past experience that how someone starts off is likely how they will continue.  Whether this fellow forget our appointment (which is what I think actually happened, based on how everything played out) or really was delayed on business but didn't have my contact info available (which is what he claimed), this event suggested to me that he was not going to be reliable, and I just won't sign on for that.  Too much going on to cool my heels waiting for people who don't value my time.
> ETA:  I love your line about, "I assume you are trapped under a heavy piece of furniture"!  I may borrow that at some point.


You may use the line whenever it is needed. I have a wonderful contractor that I used for redoing the entire house. He is awesome and yet not as reliable as he used to be, probably because we aren't in full-scale renovation mode. He is reliable if he says that he will be at your house at 7 am, but if he says 11 it might be 3 or 4 before he shows up. We have been waiting for him to finish up little projects that never got finished paint touch up, fixing a pipe that is making a bad sound, tightening the bolts on my staircase which are supposed to be done every year, things like that. There is a long list. He told us he would get them done by the end of the year. That was last year! He is very busy because he is good and honest though not cheap. He was supposed to be starting to do a pull out pantry today for us along with the other things mentioned. Apparently the shelving units are another 2 weeks out. Considering that I went over this 6 months ago with him, I can only assume that he didn't order everything he needed in a timely fashion. My DH is fed up with him. I am too but at the same time I know that when my plumbing backed up, my water heater stopped working and my garage door opener wouldn't work he came over the same day and fixed the plumbing issue and got both the garage door working well enough for us to be able to get in and out until he replaces the unit and got a new water heater installed immediately. Plus I like him and remember all the above and beyond things that he has done for us. A few years ago we put down new hardwood floors. We went to Vegas during that time. I forgot to bring my MIL's dresses. She had them hung separately in her closet. I sent him a text to ask if he was still at the house. He had just gotten home. It was about 7 pm. He went back to my house got her dresses boxed them took them to FedEx and overnighted them to the hotel. So when I start to get upset I do remember all the extra things he has done that he certainly didn't have to do. 


Mindi B said:


> I do understand.  Given Nick's age and his anxiety about the vet, I can see why you wouldn't opt for intensive treatment if this is a malignancy.  And I'd forgotten you said surgery was impossible.  Perhaps _that_ conclusion might be worth confirming, but if it is the case, then simply doing what you can to keep him comfortable might indeed be the very best choice.  I know you are acting out of love for him.


Surgery is impossible in the spot that the mass is located which is right between his eyes. It is a tough call about taking him somewhere else. He hyperventilates to the point I worry that he is going to have a heart attack when we are in the car. I have a home vet that I use for shots and a mobile groomer for Nick and the cats. Misha goes to a different groomer because he loves the car and has a ball at the groomers. They let all the social dogs play in the pen that they are working. He has so much fun. Nick, on the other hand, peed the second he saw the groomer walk in the house and started shaking. Here is a picture of the spot the mass is located.


ouija board said:


> Yes, their prices are quite reasonable for the buyers, but I always feel for the sellers, especially for smaller items like clothes and shoes. They can't be getting much at all on those items. But the plus, like you said, is that they come and take everything away. I've been good about not over buying H in the last few years, but in exchange, my CL and Chanel rtw purchases ballooned out of control. Not sure why I own four pairs of Pigalle 120s that I can't walk in and a gorgeous but impractical pair of water snake Altadama 140, but I have them. And they're taking up a lot of space! I debate saving the shoes for DD, but with my luck, she'll be a bigger size than me.


I spent the day in my closet yesterday. I went through more clothes. I tried on everything and ended up with 4 bags of clothes for the cleaning ladies and 2 for TRR. I haven't even gotten to my dresses or jeans yet. Then I will go through the bags and shoes. I have so many pairs of CL shoes that I never wear. They are gorgeous but just kill my knees and feet. It will be hard letting those go when the time comes but as you said they are taking up closet space and with so many pairs of shoes it shouldn't take me an hour to find a pair of shoes that are comfortable and go with an outfit.


----------



## megt10

lulilu said:


> I am always amazed at the collective knowledge here.  You got advice I'd never think of, India.  Your plans sounds like a good one.
> 
> My closet needs a big purge, but I am waiting a few more months until I retire.  Then, all the work stuff will be donated to the place that helps women return to the work force.  They are my go-to clothing charity.  Donating is my way of dealing with the inability to sell stuff for anything near its worth.  I'd rather give it away and know it may do some good, than get annoyed that people essentially want something for nothing.  I think resellers, like RE agents, are happy to take less because it is a certain commission.  (no more ranting)
> 
> Megs, I feel terrible about Nick.  Rocky has been on a steroid regime for 3 days now and it has helped considerably.  And I know my sinus issues often need the antibiotic/steroid treatment.  I hope it helps.  I totally understand not being willing to put him through an aggressive treatment like chemo.  I felt that way about Moose.  We just gave him the meds that would help him have a comfortable life.
> 
> OB, I am truly impressed with the CL collection.  I would not dare to take some of those shoes on.  4 inches tops for me, and best with a small platform.


I am glad that Rocky is doing better. Nick seems to be comfortable for the most part. He has been doing this whining thing at night. That isn't new. I was hopeful that it was related to the problem that is going on now and that would subside with the meds. It hasn't. I think he is getting anxious at night. Beau went through the same thing though he was several years older when it started. Now that Nick is almost deaf he is even more anxious. 


ck21 said:


> Sending out lots of doggie vibes.
> 
> Busy weekend here.  Two soccer games for Hot Cars.  He scored all of the goals for his team both days.  I'm a proud mama, especially when he just shrugs and says "I did my best".  So, so proud of that kid.


You should be proud of that little man. How awesome that he scored all the goals. Thanks for the good vibes. 


ouija board said:


> *My CL collection is only impressive in how many pairs I have and how few of them I actually wear! *My most worn pairs are the 85mm ones, but there was a brief time when I could wear the 100mm ones for a few hours at a time. The Pigalle 120 and Altadama 140 (with a platform, so feel about 100mm) have never been out of the house. I'm totally with you on donating clothes. After trying the local consignment store route and getting checks of $15-20 (assuming the store owner remembered to send out the checks), it's just not worth the effort and aggravation.
> 
> How is Rocky feeling today?
> 
> Ck, good for Hot Cars!! And what a great attitude about it all!
> 
> Chanel, sounds like a wonderful time at the beach. It's always a good tired when you can send the grandkids back home with their parents. It's a bad tired when you fall in bed, knowing the kiddos are in the next room and will be waking you up for breakfast at 6am!


Oh boy, can I relate to that statement. I went through a CL phase. I have a whole side of my shoe closet that is filled with CL shoes. Most have been worn only a couple of times. Many have never left the house. Here is an old picture. You get the idea. I have an identical shoe cabinet on the other side of my closet as well as shoes in my MIL's closet, DH's closet, the office closet and a cupboard leading to the garage.


----------



## India

ck, Hot Cars is one VERY special little boy.  You and your DH have done a terrific job with him for him to have such a mature attitude.  What a guy!

All this closet cleaning out does made me chuckle.  That is one problem I don't have!  When one has limited money, buying unnecessary clothes and shoes is not optional.  Frankly, I'm glad it's not!  Also, I hate to shop anymore - just can't breath well enough and my back aches with much walking.  

Most contractors are lousy businessmen.  They get in over their heads and don't have the money to complete jobs.  So they must get new jobs, get deposits on them and then use that money to finish old jobs.  Of course, this is a never ending cycle, and the last person who signed a contract is left empty handed if the guy dies or goes out of business.

I'm lucky to have a great handyman who can do all sorts of fixes for me.  And yes, he DID end up fixing some of the "left undone" things from my last remodeling - the contractor was totally unreliable and after 9 months, she won and I gave up and paid someone else to do it promptly.  Needless to say, I would never use her again if I ever did any remodeling.  I know ONE person in another city, who was actually happy with her contractor and I know a LOT of people who have had remodeling done!


----------



## Mindi B

Poor little guy.  Hoping the meds he's on will make him feel better.  Miss Olive is acting rather nervous, which can be a side effect of the Proin--as is inappetence.  She's also a major fusspot about her food, and can be hard to entice into eating.  So, great, the side effects enhance her already-challenging character!  It's hard to be moms to these sensitive furballs. 
Your contractor sounds like a frustrating gem.  On the one hand, the delays in doing what he's supposed to would make me crazy; on the other, boxing up and sending those dresses?  Wow.
So, Peeps, just as I concluded last week that Nature sucks, I will add this week that "people are complicated."  I know, _deep_.  You're welcome.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Poor little guy.  Hoping the meds he's on will make him feel better.  Miss Olive is acting rather nervous, which can be a side effect of the Proin--as is inappetence.  She's also a major fusspot about her food, and can be hard to entice into eating.  So, great, the side effects enhance her already-challenging character!  It's hard to be moms to these sensitive furballs.
> Your contractor sounds like a frustrating gem.  On the one hand, the delays in doing what he's supposed to would make me crazy; on the other, boxing up and sending those dresses?  Wow.
> So, Peeps, just as I concluded last week that Nature sucks, I will add this week that "people are complicated."  I know, _deep_.  You're welcome.



Poor Miss O. Nick never used to be a picky eater but has become one in the last year or so. Misha has been picky since I got him. You should see me sitting there putting the food on a spoon and feeding him like a baby. Sometimes that is the only way to get him to eat. He was quite thin when I got him and I am sure that his previous owners never made sure that he ate. Then again he had been with them for 7.5 years and didn't respond to the name they gave him. 

Yes, my contractor is a frustrating gem. I know that if something major happens he will come immediately. He also will walk the dogs. He never asks for money until a job is complete either. So it isn't like other contractors that take your money and run.


----------



## Mindi B

meg, I so understand--been there, done that with the hand-feeding!  Sat on kitchen floor just yesterday, selecting morsels from Olive's bowl and offering them to her in my fingers.  Argh.
We have a good contractor, too.  He is funny (unintentionally)--extremely meticulous in dress and demeanor, over-explains everything, diplomatic to a fault--but it works.  He manages to retain both subcontractors and clients, keeps everybody in line, and never stops until the client is happy.  Yup, he's more expensive and somewhat more time-consuming than others, but it's so worth it to know that everything will get done and done right.  Eventually.  
He's a good guy in a tough business.  When I find such rare birds, I hold on with both hands!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Ouija board, I am in the same boat on CLs.  I love them but never wear them.  They are just so fun, but impractical.  I have stopped buying heels all together...flats and kittens going forward.  I've been giving mine to my god daughters to wear to formal events!  I hate resale stores...I feel like they are such a rip off and hassle.


----------



## ouija board

LaenaLovely, I hear ya. Sadly, I haven't actually stopped buying heels, but I have slowed way down on the unwearabke but gorgeous shoe buying. I do have some practical CLs, and once they're broken in, they fit my foot like a glove and are by far the most comfortable heels I own. Surprisingly, they give me more arch support than any other brand and bother the bunions the least. But 120mm heels, what was I thinking!  

Meg, I love your shoe closet! If you're not going to wear them, at least they look fantastic in your closet. Mine are stacked up on the floor in their boxes. As for your contractor, he truly is a gem and worth looking the other way when you know he's slipped up. My former housecleaner was one of those&#8230;she was notoriously unreliable about showing up on time if I asked her to come at a certain time, but she did a great job, loved my dog, and watched my house and house sitters like a hawk when we went out of town.  And DD loved having her babysit, which was worth any annoyance we might have had with her.


----------



## ouija board

lulilu said:


> OB, ah, don't burst my bubble re the shoes lol.  I have fallen in love with a line of Choos that are called something like 24/7, that are super comfortable even though high.  Some padding or something built into the front of the shoee and a tiny platform -- makes all the difference.  My feet were not built for CLs of any heel size.
> 
> Rocky seems to be doing better.  He is still a bit cautious around the puppies who are very rambunctious but otherwise is walking and wagging.
> 
> CK, the days of kiddie sports!  I must say I don't miss those early cold mornings on the soccer field.  You are a great mom.



I'll have to check out that Jimmy Choo line. My beef with Manolos and Choos is that they feel as though there is zero padding under the ball of foot. Feels like I'm just walking on a thin piece of leather under my foot. Oddly enough, CLs feel like they are well padded under the ball of foot, and once broken in, they are quite comfortable for my foot as far as rubbing, blistering, pinching. The height, that's another story! My latest shoe buys have been Hermes, and they're surprisingly comfortable. Not as much arch support as I'd like, but doable for short outings. 

Glad Rocky is better and sensible enough to protect himself around the younger pups. It's always such a relief when they respond to meds within that 24 hour window.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> meg, I so understand--been there, done that with the hand-feeding!  Sat on kitchen floor just yesterday, selecting morsels from Olive's bowl and offering them to her in my fingers.  Argh.
> We have a good contractor, too.  He is funny (unintentionally)--extremely meticulous in dress and demeanor, over-explains everything, diplomatic to a fault--but it works.  He manages to retain both subcontractors and clients, keeps everybody in line, and never stops until the client is happy.  Yup, he's more expensive and somewhat more time-consuming than others, but it's so worth it to know that everything will get done and done right.  Eventually.
> He's a good guy in a tough business.  When I find such rare birds, I hold on with both hands!


Oh, I have done the hand feeding too. I figured out that Misha really prefers to be spoon-fed . He sits on my lap at breakfast, (well pretty much any time I am sitting) and when I have finished my yogurt he sits up and waits to lick the spoon.

My contractor sounds a lot like yours. He doesn't advertise, he doesn't need to. He works through referrals and then only if he likes the people. He keeps his business small so that he can make sure that things are done the right way and that no corners have been cut. It is more time consuming and it takes longer for him to start and finish a project, but it's worth it to me in the end. When DH gets to the point of wanting to go with someone else I remind him of all of the reasons that we love this guy and his crew.


LaenaLovely said:


> Ouija board, I am in the same boat on CLs.  I love them but never wear them.  They are just so fun, but impractical.  I have stopped buying heels all together...flats and kittens going forward.  I've been giving mine to my god daughters to wear to formal events!  I hate resale stores...I feel like they are such a rip off and hassle.


It is great that there are now so many nice kitten heels available. I have a large collection of the Valentino rockstuds in the kitten heel. I find them extremely comfortable.


ouija board said:


> LaenaLovely, I hear ya. Sadly, I haven't actually stopped buying heels, but I have slowed way down on the unwearabke but gorgeous shoe buying. I do have some practical CLs, and once they're broken in, they fit my foot like a glove and are by far the most comfortable heels I own. Surprisingly, they give me more arch support than any other brand and bother the bunions the least. But 120mm heels, what was I thinking!
> 
> Meg, I love your shoe closet! If you're not going to wear them, at least they look fantastic in your closet. Mine are stacked up on the floor in their boxes. As for your contractor, he truly is a gem and worth looking the other way when you know he's slipped up. My former housecleaner was one of thoseshe was notoriously unreliable about showing up on time if I asked her to come at a certain time, but she did a great job, loved my dog, and watched my house and house sitters like a hawk when we went out of town.  And DD loved having her babysit, which was worth any annoyance we might have had with her.


Thanks, Ouija. I love my shoe closet too. I just need to fill it with shoes that I am actually going to wear on a regular basis. 

I agree when you find someone that you like looking the other way is best when they mess up. I tend to be too nice according to my DH, but I prefer to look at the positive rather than dwell on the negative.


----------



## megt10

ouija board said:


> I'll have to check out that Jimmy Choo line. My beef with Manolos and Choos is that they feel as though there is zero padding under the ball of foot. Feels like I'm just walking on a thin piece of leather under my foot. Oddly enough, CLs feel like they are well padded under the ball of foot, and once broken in, they are quite comfortable for my foot as far as rubbing, blistering, pinching. The height, that's another story! My latest shoe buys have been Hermes, and they're surprisingly comfortable. Not as much arch support as I'd like, but doable for short outings.
> 
> Glad Rocky is better and sensible enough to protect himself around the younger pups. It's always such a relief when they respond to meds within that 24 hour window.



I usually put a pad insert for most of my shoes. I get the gel liners. I have a whole drawer devoted to shoe paraphernalia.  I have a wide forefoot and a skinny heel. The pad doesn't seem to make the front of the shoes feel tighter, but it does help adding a bit of cush. I get ingrown toenails and have to have them dug out every 2 weeks until I see the podiatrist. Today is that day. So for the next 3 to 4 days I can only wear open toe shoes. I have a short window for wearing closed toe shoes before they start really hurting again. I have put off the podiatrist mainly because I just can't take the time right now.


----------



## Mindi B

meg, are you going to have the ingrown nails permanently fixed?  I had my ingrown big toenails done with in-office surgery decades ago in such a way that the problem never recurred--no effect on the visible part of the nail, they just do something or other to the edges so their growth is prevented.  Then, no more issues!  Otherwise, those things HURT.
Ladies who love shooz, do you think platforms (not necessarily HUGE 70s-style platforms, just 1/2-1" platfoms) are still okay to wear, fashionably-speaking?  Seems like single soles are more "in" right now unless you are channeling 70s boho, but I have some quite nice Gucci booties with platforms that make their high heels doable.  I am debating whether I will look totally out of touch if I wear 'em. . . .


----------



## India

I've hand fed sick/dying cats more times than I even want to count.  Only once was with a Cavalier as the tend to be the greediest dogs on earth. But I would if I had to do.  Lots of huge animal lovers on Chat...


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> meg, are you going to have the ingrown nails permanently fixed?  I had my ingrown big toenails done with in-office surgery decades ago in such a way that the problem never recurred--no effect on the visible part of the nail, they just do something or other to the edges so their growth is prevented.  Then, no more issues!  Otherwise, those things HURT.
> Ladies who love shooz, do you think platforms (not necessarily HUGE 70s-style platforms, just 1/2-1" platfoms) are still okay to wear, fashionably-speaking?  Seems like single soles are more "in" right now unless you are channeling 70s boho, but I have some quite nice Gucci booties with platforms that make their high heels doable.  I am debating whether I will look totally out of touch if I wear 'em. . . .



I tried the in office surgery and it didn't work for me. He cut the edges and within a couple of months it was back. My toes hurt so often and getting them dug out every other week is the only thing that helps. I can't even wear socks. 

I am a platform fan. I am sure you will look great in the booties.


----------



## megt10

India said:


> I've hand fed sick/dying cats more times than I even want to count.  Only once was with a Cavalier as the tend to be the greediest dogs on earth. But I would if I had to do.  Lots of huge animal lovers on Chat...



I can't imagine not having animals. We do what we can for them.


----------



## Mindi B

meg, I know I am about to be pushy, so please feel free to ignore me, but I strongly suggest you consult a second podiatrist about the in-office surgery.  I see no reason why it didn't work for you unless it wasn't done properly.  It really should be possible to rid you of this issue permanently.  My first surgery didn't "work" either, but it was because the podiatrist didn't know what he was doing, to put it bluntly.  I'll shut up now.  They are your toes!


----------



## tesi

just lost a huge post-  for me anyway!  

meg-  continued vibes for your boy.
ck-  so proud of hots cars and his skills!

hope the weekend was lovely.  we had some drama.  dd#1 has been diagnosed with a staph infection, likely from her gym mats in nyc!  (so beware)   she started antibiotics friday but required the boost of an IV infusion before she boarded the flight to paris last night for work.  
so far she seems to be ok- and is sleeping now.  i worry so much over my babies, wait till there are grands, it will be even worse.  

hurray for you closet cleaners.  periodically i do a bit, then i realize its only a small dent and i get depressed&#8230;&#8230;.

love to all!


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> meg, I know I am about to be pushy, so please feel free to ignore me, but I strongly suggest you consult a second podiatrist about the in-office surgery.  I see no reason why it didn't work for you unless it wasn't done properly.  It really should be possible to rid you of this issue permanently.  My first surgery didn't "work" either, but it was because the podiatrist didn't know what he was doing, to put it bluntly.  I'll shut up now.  They are your toes!



 you are so funny. I plan on doing just that. I am pretty sure he didn't do it properly. First I have to deal with my hip issue. Having a MRA and then an MRI Thursday. It seems like there is always something more pressing. First was the kidney stones, then the fissures (the worst thing ever) don't ask, other health stuff that had to come first. Hopefully, during the Fall.


----------



## Mindi B

Argh!  Way too much medical stuff.  You are right, you have to prioritize; you can only take so much at a time.  The toes can wait!


----------



## India

Hope all 4-legged Chat members are improving/holding their own.

Godfrey gave me a very special snuggle this AM before I got up.  I love that dog SO much - can't bear the thought of losing him someday - he'll be 13 in Nov and is well, but who knows - they can go down hill very quickly at that age.  I adore little Shimmer, too, but Godfrey is my heart.

Nice, rainy morning - soft rain - just what my grass seed needs.  Off to rehab and the gym - would much prefer to snuggle up in bed with G & S!


----------



## ck21

Happy Tuesday!!!  I'm making tater tots and Hot cars is eating an Oreo.  I'd hate for anyone to think we're too healthy!


----------



## chaneljewel

Megt, what an array of beautiful shoes!  I'm on a plan to downsize too.  I started it today.  There are so many clothes that I just don't wear.  I just think why oh why did I buy them?  Some of them still have tags!  
Shoes are harder for me to part with than clothes.  Not sure why but some pairs are just so lovely!

My pug has been ill all day.  I boiled some chicken and made it with rice.  I think she's feeling the effects of being away from us last week.  I'm sure she ate something she wasn't used to having.  I can't stand when my furry kids are down as it worries me a lot.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, poor little pug!  Olive used to come home feeling icky after the kennel too, although since I insisted she is kept out of the daycare population she does much better.  She is a people dog, not a dog dog, and too many other pooches stress her.  I hope your pug is starting to feel better after the special dinner, chanel!  I totally know that constant, gnawing anxiety when a pet isn't right.
Well, we are in day one of an anticipated five-day deluge, and there is already a trickle of water in the basement.  Manageable at the moment, but it looks like half a Birkin unit's worth of work--including in-house jackhammers oh joy--are in my future.
Seriously, I am done.  I mean, actually, of course, I am not done, but emotionally, I am done.  None of these issues individually would be a blip on the radar of life, but somehow, all together, they seem to become exponentially worse.  It's logarithmic.  Or something.
Done, I tell ya.


----------



## megt10

chaneljewel said:


> Megt, what an array of beautiful shoes!  I'm on a plan to downsize too.  I started it today.  There are so many clothes that I just don't wear.  I just think why oh why did I buy them?  Some of them still have tags!
> Shoes are harder for me to part with than clothes.  Not sure why but some pairs are just so lovely!
> 
> My pug has been ill all day.  I boiled some chicken and made it with rice.  I think she's feeling the effects of being away from us last week.  I'm sure she ate something she wasn't used to having.  I can't stand when my furry kids are down as it worries me a lot.


Thanks, Chaneljewel. I agree, getting rid of shoes and handbags is so much harder than clothes. I haven't even started on dresses and jeans. That will take a full weekend. Then I will have to go through everything again and decide what I love not just what fits. 

I hope your pug is feeling better today. It is such a helpless feeling when your babies are sick.


Mindi B said:


> Oh, poor little pug!  Olive used to come home feeling icky after the kennel too, although since I insisted she is kept out of the daycare population she does much better.  She is a people dog, not a dog dog, and too many other pooches stress her.  I hope your pug is starting to feel better after the special dinner, chanel!  I totally know that constant, gnawing anxiety when a pet isn't right.
> Well, we are in day one of an anticipated five-day deluge, and there is already a trickle of water in the basement.  Manageable at the moment, but it looks like half a Birkin unit's worth of work--including in-house jackhammers oh joy--are in my future.
> Seriously, I am done.  I mean, actually, of course, I am not done, but emotionally, I am done.  None of these issues individually would be a blip on the radar of life, but somehow, all together, they seem to become exponentially worse.  It's logarithmic.  Or something.
> Done, I tell ya.


Aww, Mindy, I am sorry. I hope that you are able to get the basement issue fixed along with the general rat population.


----------



## Mindi B

It sounds so awful and yet so ridiculous, meg, doesn't it?  "Basement issue and rat population"--Oh, brother.  Truly, I do know I'm whinging about mere aggravations that are not earth shattering in any way, but the drip-drip-drip of STUFF lately has been exhausting.
The work for the basement involves jack-hammering a trench in the concrete floor.  Yup, I said that.
And as I'm sure many of you will understand, in about a month I have my annual mammogram, which, not to put too fine a point on it, scares the living daylights out of me.
This is generally a sort of bad time of year for me, for a variety of reasons, and I personally think Fate is positively gleeful when she can lob a few extra fastballs at me between September and November.
Not paranoid, nope, not me. 
Which reminds me, I need a new tinfoil hat.


----------



## Mindi B

I have a bunch of stuff to go to consignment--soon, ideally--and the hardest part is NOT going back through it and pulling stuff out: "Oh, I still might wear THIS!"  NO!  No, Mindi, back away from the boxes!
There are a few things I've gotten rid of over the years that I subsequently wished I'd kept (amazing the styles that come around again, isn't it?) but I have to remind myself that if I didn't really love it in the first place, whether it comes into style again is irrelevant.  I still probably wouldn't use it.  Better to let it go to a new and more appreciative home.  
It's not like I'll have to go barefoot and purseless.  Really.  Not a worry.


----------



## ck21

Mindi!!  I have the same consignment dilemmas.  I pull out stuff to go and then I start changing my mind.  

Send me some job vibes, peeps.  Or maybe I just need wisdom....long drive today left me crabby.  There are things here I like, but a bunch that make me bonkers.  

This morning I literally closed my eyes and wished/prayed for a good opening to show up on my iPad.  And, there it was.  At my former employer.  What to do?


----------



## JulesB68

Presumably it can't hurt to explore all your options CK?


----------



## JulesB68

Wish consignment options were a little more freely available over here. There are a few now, but none close to me. Tend to end up giving it mostly to charity shops.

We did have a really thorough clear out when we pulled the house down. I couldn't believe how much was left up in the attic. DH had a habit of just opening the hatch and pushing stuff (read: mostly dead computers and peripherals) as far as he could whilst standing on the top of the steps. It was like an electronics graveyard up there! Every now and then I'd arrange things around the edges to make more room, but not a lot made the downward journey! 
I got rid of so much old stuff & it did feel good, but we've only been back in the new house for a year and things are starting to build up already! I was so good about not really doing much in the way of shopping whilst we were rebuilding, but seem to have made up for it recently!


----------



## ck21

JulesB68 said:


> Presumably it can't hurt to explore all your options CK?




I just want to be very thoughtful in my exploration.


----------



## Mindi B

Yes, I agree that thoughtfulness is called for, since of course this new job/former employer thing might not work out, and you don't want to burn the bridge you're currently sitting on!  But that said, I say definitely pursue more info on this new opening.   You get to seek a position with the potential to make you the happiest. Period. Vibes!


----------



## ouija board

Jules, the good thing about moving every 3-4 years back when DH and I were just out of school was that we never had a chance to accumulate stuff. Can't call it anything better, just random and probably useless STUFF. Now, having been in our condo for almost ten years, I'm positively scared to think what I'd find if we had to pack up. Not to mention it'd take me a year just to sort!

CK, now there's a dilemma. It's worth looking into, but they'd have to make it worth your while after all the trouble you've been through. But I hear you on the commute. It wears on you after awhile. 

Mindi, jackhammer a trench in the concrete..not a phrase you want to hear when talking about your home!! But look on the bright side. Maybe the noise will scare away the rats.


----------



## Mindi B

OB,  and .  Smart-alec.


----------



## ck21

Running in to my first crazy ebay buyer.  Oy.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, no, ck.  They are surely out there.  Document yourself silly, and remember, it's not personal.  Some folks are just plumb loco.


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Oh, no, ck.  They are surely out there.  Document yourself silly, and remember, it's not personal.  Some folks are just plumb loco.




Completely loco.  I hope she doesn't win.  Currently the high bidder and is already nit-picking shipping.  Then she shouldn't have bid!!!!!  Ugh.


----------



## Mindi B

ck21 said:


> Completely loco.  I hope she doesn't win.  Currently the high bidder and is already nit-picking shipping.  Then she shouldn't have bid!!!!!  Ugh.



Dear Madam:  I am very sorry you are unhappy with the quoted shipping fees.  As a courtesy, I will allow you to withdraw your bid.  Many thanks, ck.
Can she withdraw her bid?  I think it's doable.  If so, you might want to give her a push?


----------



## India

ck, what do you have to lose?  I'm assuming this is your most recent former employer, not someone from the distant past?  A long commute will only get worse when your hard winter truly hits.  Is there anything you could do from home?  Start a consulting business?  I'd explore ALL options as this job has not been right for you from the start - it was a "rebound" job and just like rebound romances, one tires of such quickly.

Mindi, I'm assuming you're talking about french drains when you mention the jackhammer.  They DO usually work, but I agree - the thought of all that mess/dust is just overwhelming.  Perhaps they could jackhammer a few rats at the same time!

I also have a rodent problem, but mine are mice, not rats.  Every few years, I get one or two in my bottom kitchen cabinets.  Long story how they get there, but I've tried everything to prevent this but no one is small enough to do the prevention properly.  It's SO discouraging.  I had DGS1 set 6 traps on Sunday - no takers.  Apparently these are field mouse, not house mouse and are the Einsteins of the rodent world and can't be fooled twice.  Next, I'll put Decon in the bottom cabinets and hope for the best.  It's raining here today, too, and I was going to have my yard man come anyway and help me clean out all the base cabinets and drawers so I can tell if this is a new or old infestation.  But it's my 72nd Bday today and I just couldn't see doing this today.  It will still be here this weekend when I might cajole a grandson or two to do this for me - I might be more in the mood then.

I've spent the day putting out fires.  Finally found out why Nasonex is on backorder with ExpressScripts (after a 25 minute wait and pushing every number possible at their request).  It's backordered by Merck.  So  I called Merck - they're hoping to have it late Nov/early Dec.  I don't have enough to last that long.  Rite Aid and CVS are also out.  Fortunately, my doctor's office can give me 2 samples which will last about a month.  Must drive to hell and gone to pick them up - do that tomorrow.

Then a LONG conversation with the local water company about the leak in the main service pipe from the street to my house.  I KNOW I pay monthly insurance for this but customer service told me there is no such thing and I couldn't quickly lay my hands on the bill.  Finally found it and yes, I DO have this insurance - gee they really train their people well.  Called the proper number and someone is coming on Mon.  This will involve digging up a huge trench in my front yard - it's why I didn't do it when I first discovered the leak.  Grass is a disaster anyway so this is a good time, but it's almost on the level of the jackhammers in your basement.  I can just picture the backhoe in my small front yard - god forbid they get out shovels these days!  Agghhh...  But my water bill will go down and that's a good thing.  Lawn will look like crap all winter anyway.  I may have my yardman throw out some winter rye to make it look a bit better.

Then another lengthy conversation with Pioneer Linens in West Palm Beach.  Back Aug, I ordered some sheets and shams from them - a Lulu DK print with blue carnations - thought it looked pretty online.  They finally arrived the end of the month and they were VERY bright blue - looked horrid in my bedroom so I shipped them back.  Got a call telling me that returns are store credit or 10% restock fee only.  Should have looked more carefully on website.  Danged!  So, we looked at the various sheets available and she told me she would send me some samples.  They didn't arrive until mid-Sept - sale now long over.  They did give me a store credit in the meantime.  Of course, these are more expensive than what I bought and no, they will not give me the sale price.  I'm just about to take the credit and eat the re-stock - I don't really like these sheets and they're expensive.  

Lovely way to spend a birthday, but that's life at my age.  I'm going to go get my flu shot this afternoon - I always set my birthday as the deadline for my shot.  DD and family are taking me to the restaurant in her hotel for dinner - a ridiculously early dinner as boys have homework, but it will be delicious - food there is fabulous.

So, shot, bath and then a nice nap and get dressed for dinner.  It's raining and cool so I have no idea what I'll wear - it doesn't matter.  One of the good things about being old is that one is now invisible, so what one wears is totally irrelevant.  Saves me a TON of money!


----------



## JulesB68

Happy birthday India! Hope you have a lovely meal with your family this evening.


----------



## JulesB68

Definitely agree with building work being good for getting rid of rodents. When our neighbour moved in he did quite a bit of work on his house and the coach house that borders our property (snotty previous owner firmly corrected me when I referred to it as a garage!). All his rats moved over to ours. He then had the nerve to tell me he had a problem with 'mice' when we did our building work. What goes around, comes around!


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, India, I feel your pain about that front yard water.  That's just what I was afraid was happening here while DH was away sipping cocktails on the French Riviera.  And the basement trench may indeed be a "French drain."  The contractor didn't use that term, but I love the sound of it-- So. . . exotic?  Erotic?    Much better-sounding than the reality, anyhow!
And yes, if there is one thing my exterminator has hammered home to me (file this under "managing client expectations") it's that mice and rats are SMART.  Great.  If there's one characteristic you want in your average plague-carrying rodent, it's smarts,
Sorry about the sheets.  I hate "store credit" policies.  Which, of course, is what Hermes does.  Oh, the irony of it all.
Anyhow, happy birthday, and I hope you have a really lovely evening with the family.
And, Jules, I am now going to start calling my garage a "coach house."  Which, since it is a standard American attached garage, makes absolutely no sense whatsoever, but hey, I'm wearing a tinfoil hat.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> OB,  and .  Smart-alec.




I deserved that! But, hey, according to Jules, there might be some truth to it!

Happy birthday, India!! Not the day to be messing with mice. Enjoy your dinner!

Sending good doggie vibes to all the Chat pooches and their humans. Speaking of pets and their humans, has anyone seen the trailer for a movie called The Secret Life of Pets? If you've been to any kid movie (or every kid movie, like I have!) in the last few months, you'd have seen it. It's hilarious, and probably not too far from reality. I think it's on YouTube, too. Isn't everything on YouTube??


----------



## JulesB68

Tin foil hat you say Mindi?


----------



## chaneljewel

Happy Birthday India!   Enjoy!


----------



## chaneljewel

Ck, I'd explore the offer too.  It seems that it might be a blessing since you had that thought this morning.  Commuting is hard I know.  I had to do it one year and was totally exhausted all the time.  
Mindi, so sorry about the rats and basement.  You're not getting a break from it all!   Hopefully this is it for you!


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Dear Madam:  I am very sorry you are unhappy with the quoted shipping fees.  As a courtesy, I will allow you to withdraw your bid.  Many thanks, ck.
> 
> Can she withdraw her bid?  I think it's doable.  If so, you might want to give her a push?




She could withdraw her bid and I thought about pushing her in that direction.  Instead I told her how great it was that she already knew the exact weight of the item and shipping materials as that will be a time-saver for me when it comes time to mail.  

8 hours left.  Hopefully this will end peacefully.


----------



## Mindi B

This is final proof (if any were needed) that ck is much, much, much nicer than I am.  Also more tightly wrapped, IYKWIM.
chanel, this is definitely it for me, but probably not in the way that you mean.  I believe I may have officially lost it.  If anybody sees it, please PM me _immediately_.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, Jules.  The tinfoil hat does suit me.  Also cuts down on the annoying transmissions from outer space.  Dang, those aliens are chatty.
Sorry I bag-slapped you, OB.  To make up for it, I will ship you the rat of your choice.


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> I just want to be very thoughtful in my exploration.



ck- you will be, that's your nature.  I urge you to explore it. You know the corporate culture and you worked well in it. In my professional career I had worked for one employer for 11 years, left on good terms to take another job that provided a growth opportunity. It was "OK" and I did learn things but emotionally I knew the prior employment had been a better "fit." I did excellent work for 4 years, they didn't want me to leave, but when I had the opportunity to apply for a position at the previous district, I went for it, got it and spent the best 10 years of my career there before retiring early to marry my late DH. You CAN "go home again." You know yourself better than anyone else.  It this opportunity feels right, you will know it.

On a different topic, but another area of strength in your life: Collin is a dynamite kid and his Mom is a major reason why. And into a garden of broccoli some tater tots and Oreos must fall.


----------



## ck21

csshopper said:


> ck- you will be, that's your nature.  I urge you to explore it. You know the corporate culture and you worked well in it. In my professional career I had worked for one employer for 11 years, left on good terms to take another job that provided a growth opportunity. It was "OK" and I did learn things but emotionally I knew the prior employment had been a better "fit." I did excellent work for 4 years, they didn't want me to leave, but when I had the opportunity to apply for a position at the previous district, I went for it, got it and spent the best 10 years of my career there before retiring early to marry my late DH. You CAN "go home again." You know yourself better than anyone else.  It this opportunity feels right, you will know it.
> 
> 
> 
> On a different topic, but another area of strength in your life: Collin is a dynamite kid and his Mom is a major reason why. And into a garden of broccoli some tater tots and Oreos must fall.




Thank you!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, Jules.  The tinfoil hat does suit me.  Also cuts down on the annoying transmissions from outer space.  Dang, those aliens are chatty.
> Sorry I bag-slapped you, OB.  To make up for it, I will ship you the rat of your choice.




Ooh, my very own rat! Actually  DD's birthday party is this weekend and I'm scrambling to figure out party favors that aren't full of sugar or useless plastic junk. Uh, can I place an order for, say, 18 wee ratties? (Just kidding! I think)

Ck, fingers crossed the sale goes smoothly. 

Css, I love your words of wisdom about broccoli, Oreos, and tater tots. For DD, it'd be the other way around. Into a sea of pasta drops the lone carrot and spinach leaf. Sigh.


----------



## ck21

Just sent the eBay bidder the actual weight (double the weight she was "certain" of).  This might just chase her away.


----------



## Mindi B

India, this probably is something of which you are already aware, but do be very, very careful if you deploy Decon or any poison, or trap, in your home--lest the doggies get to it.  Our own Peep, biscuit, can't get on-line right now, but she wanted me to warn you that a friend's dog died from ingesting Decon it found at a friend's house during a visit.  
Thank you, biscuit!


----------



## Mindi B

OB, look for the cardboard box with the holes in it.  18 wee ratties are on their way!  (Kidding.  Maybe.)


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> It sounds so awful and yet so ridiculous, meg, doesn't it?  "Basement issue and rat population"--Oh, brother.  Truly, I do know I'm whinging about mere aggravations that are not earth shattering in any way, but the drip-drip-drip of STUFF lately has been exhausting.
> The work for the basement involves jack-hammering a trench in the concrete floor.  Yup, I said that.
> And as I'm sure many of you will understand, in about a month I have my annual mammogram, which, not to put too fine a point on it, scares the living daylights out of me.
> This is generally a sort of bad time of year for me, for a variety of reasons, and I personally think Fate is positively gleeful when she can lob a few extra fastballs at me between September and November.
> Not paranoid, nope, not me.
> Which reminds me, I need a new tinfoil hat.



Yep, I hear you. I have had one of those days too. Started with a call this morning from Kaiser saying that they want bloodwork before my procedure tomorrow. Would have been nice to know about that sooner. I got the message as I was already racing to get Misha to his grooming appointment. So swing by there after and head to my jeweler to pick up things that needed fixing. I usually hang out while I am waiting for Misha as they are close by. My jewelers son asks me if I happen to have a Chanel bag I could sell him as he just realized it is his 5th wedding anniversary tomorrow. I pick up Misha and race home to see what I can do for him. I send him pictures and during this time my contractor sends me a text to ask if he can come and do the garage door and pipe on Saturday. It was supposed to be today. I text him yes. As I am texting him a time I get a call from the vet. She wants to know how Nick is. I look at him and see his right eye is now larger than his left. I take a picture email it to her and she tells me to bring him in. I am back at the vet in 20 minutes. Nick is shaking like a leaf and they drain the forehead again and his eye goes back down. I am now scheduled for my MRA and MRI tomorrow and can't drive for 24 hours  afterward so I have made an appointment an hour away for a CT Scan and MRI for Nick on Saturday. I came home got the message from my jewelers son that he wants one of the bags that I offered him. It is basically new and I had the box for it. He just came by and thanked me profusely for saving his butt. This is as long as I have had to sit down all day. Now I need to go make dinner. Ugh. I will catch up with you all tomorrow sometime.


----------



## gyd34

My new briefcase from Roma


----------



## ck21

megt10 said:


> Yep, I hear you. I have had one of those days too. Started with a call this morning from Kaiser saying that they want bloodwork before my procedure tomorrow. Would have been nice to know about that sooner. I got the message as I was already racing to get Misha to his grooming appointment. So swing by there after and head to my jeweler to pick up things that needed fixing. I usually hang out while I am waiting for Misha as they are close by. My jewelers son asks me if I happen to have a Chanel bag I could sell him as he just realized it is his 5th wedding anniversary tomorrow. I pick up Misha and race home to see what I can do for him. I send him pictures and during this time my contractor sends me a text to ask if he can come and do the garage door and pipe on Saturday. It was supposed to be today. I text him yes. As I am texting him a time I get a call from the vet. She wants to know how Nick is. I look at him and see his right eye is now larger than his left. I take a picture email it to her and she tells me to bring him in. I am back at the vet in 20 minutes. Nick is shaking like a leaf and they drain the forehead again and his eye goes back down. I am now scheduled for my MRA and MRI tomorrow and can't drive for 24 hours  afterward so I have made an appointment an hour away for a CT Scan and MRI for Nick on Saturday. I came home got the message from my jewelers son that he wants one of the bags that I offered him. It is basically new and I had the box for it. He just came by and thanked me profusely for saving his butt. This is as long as I have had to sit down all day. Now I need to go make dinner. Ugh. I will catch up with you all tomorrow sometime.




Oh, what a day.  Sending lots of hugs and vibes your way!


----------



## chaneljewel

Megt, that was a busy day!


----------



## csshopper

India- with the distance between us you will probably read this Thursday so belated Happy Birthday. I hope you had a lovely dinner, you deserved a relaxing evening. Maybe it's our ages, but it does seem the world piles on at times and, as I am relearning, handling things alone is wearying.


----------



## JulesB68

That sound like one hell of a cr@ppy day Meg. There must be some good karma coming your way soon. Fingers crossed for your MRA & MRI today and Nick's on Saturday.


----------



## LaenaLovely

India said:


> I had a "girl cave" when we lived in LA.  I preferred to call it "a room of ones own" a la Virginia Woolf.  It was a small room at the top of the stairs.  It had one window - a casement that opened into the room.  Outside, was a lemon tree espaliered on the side of the house - when in bloom, the fragrance was heavenly.  On one wall, was a long built-in counter - held my sewing machine and typewriter (this was in 1982!).  The opposite wall, was all closets for storage.  I had an ironing board set up on the short wall opposite the window.  And in front of the window, I had a club chair and ottoman with a small table beside it.
> 
> When I'd had enough of pets/children/husband, I would retreat to my room and read or just sit.  It was SO wonderful!  Yes, I have an entire house to myself today, but there was something about that room...
> 
> I think I was taken by it due to having been a room hostess for a charity decorator show house in St Louis a couple of years before.  It was the Edgar Queeny house on their country estate which was left to St Louis County for a wonderful park (Mr Queeny was the son of the founder of Monsanto Chemicals and later it's president).  This is a picture of the house.  The room I was in was where that round window is over the front portico.  It was a perfect little retreat sitting room and I was enchanted.



India - the room sound heavenly.  I can just picture it and the round window...like a fairy tale.

My DH and DS currently live in the city, but are thinkshe bf of making a move to the burbs.  I've always been a city person, but the thought of creating "a room of ones own" as you describe sound so appealing.  I'll keep this in mind as we look at homes.  Thank you!


----------



## India

Wonderful dinner and loved being with at least part of my family last night.  The CT branch called but my dessert with candle was being delivered to the table so I had to cut that conversation short.  I ate WAY too much but it was all SO delicious!  They had bouillabaisse on the menu and that was a huge treat - done very well.

Off VERY early (for me!) this am to have my tear ducts cauterized due to dry eye caused by Flonase.  Ah, the joys of aging and having adverse reactions to drugs!  I am NOT looking forward to this - don't like people messing around my eyes.


----------



## megt10

gyd34 said:


> My new briefcase from Roma


It is beautiful. Congratulations.


ck21 said:


> Oh, what a day.  Sending lots of hugs and vibes your way!


Thank you, CK.


chaneljewel said:


> Megt, that was a busy day!


Yeah and not a good one.


JulesB68 said:


> That sound like one hell of a cr@ppy day Meg. There must be some good karma coming your way soon. Fingers crossed for your MRA & MRI today and Nick's on Saturday.


Thanks, Jules. 


India said:


> Wonderful dinner and loved being with at least part of my family last night.  The CT branch called but my dessert with candle was being delivered to the table so I had to cut that conversation short.  I ate WAY too much but it was all SO delicious!  They had bouillabaisse on the menu and that was a huge treat - done very well.
> 
> Off VERY early (for me!) this am to have my tear ducts cauterized due to dry eye caused by Flonase.  Ah, the joys of aging and having adverse reactions to drugs!  I am NOT looking forward to this - don't like people messing around my eyes.


Happy Birthday, India. I am sorry that you have to go and have a procedure done today of all days. I am glad that you were able to spend a wonderful evening with part of your family. Good luck today.


----------



## Mindi B

Sending out procedure vibes to India and to meg and to little Nick.  I hope everything everyone is going through finds a happy resolution, soon, and with minimal additional stress.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Shutting off my irrigation system for the next few days.  Don't think I'm going to need it.  Stay safe eastcoast peeps.


----------



## ck21

Thinking that I'm applying for the job either tonight or this weekend.  A day of thinking has provided some clarity.

Let's start thinking good job vibes!


----------



## Mindi B

CG and all East Coasters, keep a weather eye.  Hopefully the European model will be correct and Joaquin will head out to sea.
ck, that's great!  Vibes in truckloads!


----------



## csshopper

Ck- that high pitched humming you hear is California vibing for you.


----------



## csshopper

India and Meg- you both have been in my thoughts all day. Neither of those procedures sounded like any kind of fun. Hope you are both safely home and comfortable.

+1 to Mindi's and cg's posts about the weather. Holding good thoughts for our East Coasters!


----------



## chaneljewel

Late but finally pictures of the kitchen.


----------



## chaneljewel

Another view


----------



## chaneljewel

Another


----------



## chaneljewel

Last one


----------



## ck21

Beautiful, Chanel!


----------



## csshopper

chaneljewel said:


> Last one


Chanel- it looks very efficient,but even more importantly it looks like a a room where people would feel so comfortable and would want to gather  there! Really lovely!


----------



## ck21

csshopper said:


> Chanel- it looks very efficient,but even more importantly it looks like a a room where people would feel so comfortable and would want to gather  there! Really lovely!




I totally agree!  Maybe the chat perps should all meet at Chanel's!!


----------



## ck21

Applied.  Can't take it back now.  Yikes.


----------



## lulilu

CK, I have such confidence that you will land in the right place.  This job came up at the right time -- you've not been happy at the current one.  Fingers crossed for you.

Chanel, it is amazing.  You must be thrilled.  Love the sky lights too.  I need light.

Meg, how is the little boy?  I have been sending good thoughts your way.  Such a difficult situation, especially with his fears of the vet and car.  I hope your tests went off without a hitch and good results arrive soon.

It's cold and pouring here.  I am only concerned because my boy is flying in from Hawaii over night Sunday, landing in Newark on Monday.  I see him so little, I don't want his flights to get all messed up.  We are on a countdown to his brother's wedding, in two weeks.


----------



## Mindi B

chanel, that is spectacular.  Everywhere you look there is something beautiful!  You must be thrilled by the way it turned out!
lulilu, based on current projections, things should be okay by the time your DS is coming in.  Fingers crossed he won't encounter any delays.
Go, ck!
Friday.


----------



## India

WONDERFUL kitchen, chanel!!!  Now I REALLY want to do something to mine!  Reality is setting in and I think the most I can hope for is converting some bottom shelf cabinets to wide, deep drawers.  That would make me happier than doing nothing.  I don't have the money or the strength for a full overhaul - the chaos and delays would put me right into assisted living!

Eye procedure was not bad.  I didn't like seeing him coming toward my eyes with a needle, but the man has a light touch and the discomfort was minimal.  Hopefully, this will work.

Lots of vibes for you Meg and for Nick.  You've got a full plate.

ck, I'm glad you took the plunge.  This is clearly not the right job for you and the commute this winter would be brutal - just not worth it.  It's always easier to find a job when one has one (and one is less likely to jump at the first opportunity with a paycheck), so hopefully this time you'll find the right one.

Lawn irrigation man coming in a few minutes - I'm sick to death of sprinklers.  Wishing all you East Coast peeps good vibes for a storm that is a non-event.  Always scary this time of year...


----------



## Mindi B

India, really happy to hear the eye thing wasn't too bad.  My DM suffers from dry eye issues and they are miserable.  Hope this provides you relief!
But I may be headed for assisted living myself, given all that's going on here.  Maybe we can get rooms next to each other.  The latest is that the Proin has dried Miss O up beautifully, but also may be making her nervous and inappetent.  And she is a little dog; she can't not eat for long before it becomes a problem (unlike, say, her mom).  Need to get her blood pressure checked and see what's what.  Sigh.


----------



## India

Oh MIndi, if it's not one thing, it's another with our houses and our beloved pets!!!  Poor Miss Olive!  

Well, irrigation guy was just here.  No irrigation system for me!  I have a VERY small yard but it would be over $6000 to put in irrigation system.  That ain't happening...  Maybe I'm getting close to assisted living than I like to think - everything that would make this house easier for me, I can't afford.  Of course, I can't afford assisted living, either!  Have to sell my house first.


----------



## tesi

ck-  best of luck, i only hope that you land in a place that values your fabulous self.
meg-  so sorry for all the dramas and difficulties right now.  my heart goes out to you.
chanel-  kitchen is fab, fab, fab!  so worth the wait.  
india-  a belated happy birthday to you.  sounds like a wonderful day.

hoping all the east coast crew stays clear of the storm, although the current n'oreaster is wreaking havoc on the shores.  those wavers are scary!  

love to all!


----------



## ck21

Thanks for all of the good thoughts.  My closest friend, who knows me so well, said "this is a no brainier.  You need to go back where you belong".  She's right.  That, and my realization that some of my current concerns are driven by foundational issues, cemented my decision.  Now..the waiting.  This is the hard part!

Wishing everyone a great weekend.  Tomorrow I'm taking hot cars to rubber duck races!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Ck, keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## chaneljewel

Thanks all!   We can have a gathering here!   I do love, love this new space!   I don't mind cooking or cleaning up...scary right...haha!


----------



## JulesB68

Fingers crossed for you too Ck. The rubber duck races sound great fun. My bet is on the yellow one!

Lovely kitchen Chanel! It must be great to have everything straight again. Enjoy! And if you get finished cleaning up there & fancy a new challenge, you're more than welcome at mine! [emoji6]

Hope this storm doesn't do too much damage. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## chaneljewel

Lots of good job wishes your way ck!

Stay safe in the rain!


----------



## megt10

csshopper said:


> India and Meg- you both have been in my thoughts all day. Neither of those procedures sounded like any kind of fun. Hope you are both safely home and comfortable.
> 
> +1 to Mindi's and cg's posts about the weather. Holding good thoughts for our East Coasters!


Thank you. I am recovering well. It was actually more painful than I expected. I spent yesterday doing as little as possible. Today I have to take Nick for his MRI and CT scan in Fountain Valley which will take about an hour to get there. Not something that I am looking forward to. I am going to give him a bit of his pain meds prior to leaving and hope that keeps him calm. He is already unhappy since he can't have any food prior to the procedures in case they need to do more immediately.


chaneljewel said:


> Late but finally pictures of the kitchen.





chaneljewel said:


> Another view





chaneljewel said:


> Another





chaneljewel said:


> Last one



Beautiful Kitchen Chanel. Thanks so much for the pictures.


----------



## megt10

lulilu said:


> CK, I have such confidence that you will land in the right place.  This job came up at the right time -- you've not been happy at the current one.  Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Chanel, it is amazing.  You must be thrilled.  Love the sky lights too.  I need light.
> 
> Meg, how is the little boy?  I have been sending good thoughts your way.  Such a difficult situation, especially with his fears of the vet and car.  I hope your tests went off without a hitch and good results arrive soon.
> 
> It's cold and pouring here.  I am only concerned because my boy is flying in from Hawaii over night Sunday, landing in Newark on Monday.  I see him so little, I don't want his flights to get all messed up.  We are on a countdown to his brother's wedding, in two weeks.


Thanks so much for the good vibes. I am doing better after a day of rest. Still sore but able to drive now that my leg isn't numb anymore. I am taking Nick this morning. We will be leaving in a few hours.


----------



## megt10

India said:


> WONDERFUL kitchen, chanel!!!  Now I REALLY want to do something to mine!  Reality is setting in and I think the most I can hope for is converting some bottom shelf cabinets to wide, deep drawers.  That would make me happier than doing nothing.  I don't have the money or the strength for a full overhaul - the chaos and delays would put me right into assisted living!
> 
> Eye procedure was not bad.  I didn't like seeing him coming toward my eyes with a needle, but the man has a light touch and the discomfort was minimal.  Hopefully, this will work.
> 
> Lots of vibes for you Meg and for Nick.  You've got a full plate.
> 
> ck, I'm glad you took the plunge.  This is clearly not the right job for you and the commute this winter would be brutal - just not worth it.  It's always easier to find a job when one has one (and one is less likely to jump at the first opportunity with a paycheck), so hopefully this time you'll find the right one.
> 
> Lawn irrigation man coming in a few minutes - I'm sick to death of sprinklers.  Wishing all you East Coast peeps good vibes for a storm that is a non-event.  Always scary this time of year...


I am glad that your eye procedure went well. I hope that it works for you India. 

Yes, my plate is very full. I hope that we get conclusive results on Nick today.


Mindi B said:


> India, really happy to hear the eye thing wasn't too bad.  My DM suffers from dry eye issues and they are miserable.  Hope this provides you relief!
> But I may be headed for assisted living myself, given all that's going on here.  Maybe we can get rooms next to each other.  The latest is that the Proin has dried Miss O up beautifully, but also may be making her nervous and inappetent.  And she is a little dog; she can't not eat for long before it becomes a problem (unlike, say, her mom).  Need to get her blood pressure checked and see what's what.  Sigh.


Oh, poor miss O. Misha is the same way. He is picky at best. I have an appetite stimulant to give him when he just doesn't want to eat for more than a day. He loses weight quickly unlike his mom.


tesi said:


> ck-  best of luck, i only hope that you land in a place that values your fabulous self.
> meg-  so sorry for all the dramas and difficulties right now.  my heart goes out to you.
> chanel-  kitchen is fab, fab, fab!  so worth the wait.
> india-  a belated happy birthday to you.  sounds like a wonderful day.
> 
> hoping all the east coast crew stays clear of the storm, although the current n'oreaster is wreaking havoc on the shores.  those wavers are scary!
> 
> love to all!


Thanks Tesi.


ck21 said:


> Thanks for all of the good thoughts.  My closest friend, who knows me so well, said "this is a no brainier.  You need to go back where you belong".  She's right.  That, and my realization that some of my current concerns are driven by foundational issues, cemented my decision.  Now..the waiting.  This is the hard part!
> 
> Wishing everyone a great weekend.  Tomorrow I'm taking hot cars to rubber duck races!!


Good luck CK. I hope that you do land the job of your dreams. 
Have fun with the rubber duck races.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I know I need to do a major catch up!!! Work's been quite busy with the end of the government fiscal year.

*Meg*, I hope you and Nick are doing better. (((Hugs)))

*Belated Happy Birthday India*!!!! I have to say, I love my girl cave. It makes me smile. Also, I hope your procedure went well. I don't like people messing with my eyes either.

*CK*, *crossing fingers, toes and anything else I can* I hope you get the job!!! (Also, you are so patient, wise and kick*** with dealing with the ebay nutties. I may venture back into selling on ebay sometime soon. I'm weighing the positives and negatives.

*Chanel*, Your kitchen is spectacular!!!! I just love it!!! My microwave is below, too.

*Mindi*, I hope your rodent problem is getting resolved. For a chuckle, you should rent or read  "The Princess Bride" If you think you have problems with rodents, there is a Fire Swamp scene in it with Rodents of Unusual Size AKA ROUS. BTW, the Princess Bride by William Goldman is one of my favorite books of all time. I'm re-reading it right now.

*CSS*, I think of you often and am sending you vibes, too. (((Hugs)))

*OB*, I hope you and LiOB are well.

*Gyd34*, nice briefcase!!!!

*Jules*!!! (((Hugs)))

*LaenaLovely*, A girl cave is a very nice thing. A pretty space for you to relax in is quite lovely.

*CG*, I'm not watering anything right now either. But I would like to see the sun shine. It's been almost a week without sunshine.

*Lulilu*, I hope your visit with your DS goes well.

*Tesi*, Sending love to you to!!!

My DD turned 22 yesterday. Where she lives, she's in the way of the storms and storm surges. But she has good common sense. DH, DS and I are going to visit her tomorrow. 

I do love eBay. I found an Hermes Paddock Jacket (the one that JPG designed)  there in pristine condition for a fantastic price and BINed it. It arrived Thursday and it was love at first sight. I bought the same jacket in another color 15 years ago when it first came out and have worn it to death. It's starting to look frayed. So the timing on this could not have been better. I wore it to a Washington Capitals preseason (hockey) game last night. At dinner, DH handed me the jacket and said, I can see why you love this. And he never notices anything.


----------



## megt10

etoupebirkin said:


> I know I need to do a major catch up!!! Work's been quite busy with the end of the government fiscal year.
> 
> *Meg*, I hope you and Nick are doing better. (((Hugs)))
> 
> *Belated Happy Birthday India*!!!! I have to say, I love my girl cave. It makes me smile. Also, I hope your procedure went well. I don't like people messing with my eyes either.
> 
> *CK*, *crossing fingers, toes and anything else I can* I hope you get the job!!! (Also, you are so patient, wise and kick*** with dealing with the ebay nutties. I may venture back into selling on ebay sometime soon. I'm weighing the positives and negatives.
> 
> *Chanel*, Your kitchen is spectacular!!!! I just love it!!! My microwave is below, too.
> 
> *Mindi*, I hope your rodent problem is getting resolved. For a chuckle, you should rent or read  "The Princess Bride" If you think you have problems with rodents, there is a Fire Swamp scene in it with Rodents of Unusual Size AKA ROUS. BTW, the Princess Bride by William Goldman is one of my favorite books of all time. I'm re-reading it right now.
> 
> *CSS*, I think of you often and am sending you vibes, too. (((Hugs)))
> 
> *OB*, I hope you and LiOB are well.
> 
> *Gyd34*, nice briefcase!!!!
> 
> *Jules*!!! (((Hugs)))
> 
> *LaenaLovely*, A girl cave is a very nice thing. A pretty space for you to relax in is quite lovely.
> 
> *CG*, I'm not watering anything right now either. But I would like to see the sun shine. It's been almost a week without sunshine.
> 
> *Lulilu*, I hope your visit with your DS goes well.
> 
> *Tesi*, Sending love to you to!!!
> 
> My DD turned 22 yesterday. Where she lives, she's in the way of the storms and storm surges. But she has good common sense. DH, DS and I are going to visit her tomorrow.
> 
> I do love eBay. I found an Hermes Paddock Jacket (the one that JPG designed)  there in pristine condition for a fantastic price and BINed it. It arrived Thursday and it was love at first sight. I bought the same jacket in another color 15 years ago when it first came out and have worn it to death. It's starting to look frayed. So the timing on this could not have been better. I wore it to a Washington Capitals preseason (hockey) game last night. At dinner, DH handed me the jacket and said, I can see why you love this. And he never notices anything.



Thank you, E. I am doing okay. Nick is at the hospital having his CT Scan, MRI, and Rhinoscopy. I got him there at 9:15 this morning and after the consult with the vet she thought that it would be best if we went home as it would be several hours. She thinks that it is cancer just from her evaluation and the records that were faxed from my vet. I can't sit still waiting for the call. I keep telling myself I am prepared, but really I don't think anyone ever is really. Please, everyone, keep him in your prayers. 

I would love to see your Paddock Jacket. What a great find. I love finding something special on eBay. Good luck if you decide to sell again there. I did it last year and it was just so time-consuming which I could deal with. The nut jobs are the ones that ruined it for me. I don't have the patience for it anymore. I still have things listed but stopped paying for the store. I don't intend to list anything new and haven't in at least 6 months. I am slowly going through my closet. I have my give away piles and my high end never worn stuff that doesn't fit. I am going to just have the real real come out once I finish with my dresses, jeans, shoes and bags and haul the stuff away. Whatever I get I get. At least it will free up so much space and I won't have to see the things just sitting there. 

Happy Birthday to your DD. Please be careful when you go to visit. So many people drive like idiots when the weather is bad.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Nick and the PeepPets ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

In the eye of the storm Peeps and PeepJr. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mindi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ House and Sanity ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Chanel - Gorgeous kitchen!!

CK - ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Job ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I have to get in a quick brag.  
This morning, the Knight went to a  Young Eagles Rally, a group that encourages young people to get involved with aviation.  He went up in a Piper Super Cub, (a modern version of the Rocketeer plane) and managed to impress the pilot by holding steady in turbulence.  Of course, now he's talking about what he needs to get his pilot license (which scares me to no end!)

I have come to the conclusion that the boy just loves speed.


----------



## lulilu

Meg, I am saying prayers for your little Nick.

VL, looks like you will have your hands full.


----------



## csshopper

Oh, Meg I am holding my breath. No, we are never really prepared. Our fur babies are a very special part of our universe and each holds a uniquely special place in our hearts. Holding you and Nick close in my thoughts. 

hi eb- is it hockey season already???? DGS is playing in his University's Alumni Game tonight. Any excuse to lace up the skates and he's on the ice. 

VL- the Knight is awesome! 

Hello to all and hope those live in the parts of the country with rain falling are inside, safe, and able to stay dry.


----------



## etoupebirkin

*Meg*, I'm holding my breath for you too. It's so hard with older pets. I don't have pics of the paddock jacket, but I do have some from my vacation in French Canada and Bar Harbor, Maine.

The pics. 
1. Acadia National Park.
2. Wildflowers
3. A Montreal Market
4. Flowers
5. Sunflowers (I love this pic)
6-10. Le Comptoir (A fantastic restaurant in Montreal, one of the ones run by young people running 4 burner stoves, making memorable food and having a blast while doing so.



*VL*, The Knight is such a cool kid!!! (You're not bad, either.)

*CSS*, Yes, It's Hockey Time!!! The Nats season was such a disappointment, I hope the Caps will do better. Lots of fights last night. It was a pound fest.


----------



## ck21

Meg--sending so many good thoughts for your Nick.

EB--that jacket sounds like a great find!!thats when ebay is so great--bringing together just the right item and buyer.

Duck races were fun.  Hot Cars won a great prize in the "chuck a duck" game.  Now I'm exhausted!

Good night!


----------



## Mindi B

The Knight is a daredevil for sure.  But as long as "Batman" is a possible career choice, being able to fly seems like an important vocational skill.  Still, VL, I bet your heart was in your throat the whole time he was up there!  Small planes scare the bejeebers outta me.  On one vacation DH and I take yearly, we need to use a small plane (like, a four-seater) for the last leg: I spend the entire 15-minute flight with eyes closed, clutching the seat and DH's hand, breathing like a woman in labor.  It's ridiculous, I know, but I can't help it.
Those are wonderful photos, EB.  I'm not sure whether the flowers or the food is more beautiful!
Still sending good vibes out to the Peeps who are awaiting test results for themselves or a loved one (including the four-legged kids).


----------



## India

vl, you're a braver woman than I am!  NO WAY could I willingly let ether of my children or any of my grandchildren up in a small plane.  They terrify me!  I'll never forget on my honeymoon, flying from Tortola to Charlotte Amelie to go shopping for a day.  We went in a small seaplane and I was in the CO-PIOLETS seat and utterly terrified as we sat down in the harbor among the cruise ships.  We took the ferry back - I"m chicken, I know.

LOVED the pictures!  Aacadia National Park (particularly the Jordan Pond Hse for popovers) is one of my favorite places on earth.  We spent two summers up there with DH working in Northeast Harbor and I adored it.  That Montreal market looks divine.  We went to Montreal over US Thanksgiving one year and loved it.

The DGS came yesterday to give me my hour of free labor for my birthday.  I put them to cleaning out my kitchen cabinets, washing everything in them and sanitizing the cabinets.  DGS2 did his hour and left; DGS1 (who always wants money to save), stayed for another 2 hrs.  We got through both the big lower double cabinets (now I want drawers there more than ever - they will stay MUCH cleaner), and the "junk drawer".  More to go - they're off school M & T so I may get at least one of them back for more work.  

DGS discovered where the mouse are entering.  We had blocked off the hole in the back of the cabinet where the drain for the sink once was, but they still might have slipped through one edge of the hardware cloth stapled over it, so I had him stuff steel wool around the edges.  Apparently, mice don't like steel wool (Good!).  But he discovered a hole in the stick-on shelf lining I had put in there 31 years ago.  When we pealed it back, there was a 3" square of wood cut out of the bottom of the cabinet.  I have no memory of noticing it when I papered over it 31 yrs ago - heck, I have no memory of what I had for breakfast today.  I found a piece of thin, hard plastic (no idea where that came from!) in the basement, and we Gorilla-glued it over the hole.  Hope we can now keep all little mousies out of my cabinets!!!!  If I have the drawers put in, I'll have carpenter screw/glue a piece of plywood over the hole.  This cabinet has a non-removeable shelf.  Back hole is right at the shelf so it's always been a pain to try to cover that hole - it needs a midget to get in there and be able to move.  DGS is slender and very agile so he was able to do it.  Grandsons are such useful creatures, sometimes!  

We had 3 days of divine cool, wet weather - we need the rain!  Now, it's a gorgeous sunny cool day but it's going to get near 80 again tomorrow.  The time of year that no matter what one is wearing, it's the wrong thing.


----------



## ouija board

VL, how great it is to be a kid! No fear whatsoever, and completely unaware of the stress they're putting their parents through. As a former fighter pilot, DH would be so proud if DD ever wanted to fly, but I'd lose about 50 years of my life from worrying. 

EB, I always live vicariously through your photos. You go on the best trips! 

Meg, I'm sure you've received news about Nick by now, and I hope you are okay.  If it wasn't good news, I hope the vet was able to give you all the information you need to make the best decision for Nick. Many hugs and prayers for you and Nick.


----------



## megt10

lulilu said:


> CK, I have such confidence that you will land in the right place.  This job came up at the right time -- you've not been happy at the current one.  Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Chanel, it is amazing.  You must be thrilled.  Love the sky lights too.  I need light.
> 
> Meg, how is the little boy?  I have been sending good thoughts your way.  Such a difficult situation, especially with his fears of the vet and car.  I hope your tests went off without a hitch and good results arrive soon.
> 
> It's cold and pouring here.  I am only concerned because my boy is flying in from Hawaii over night Sunday, landing in Newark on Monday.  I see him so little, I don't want his flights to get all messed up.  We are on a countdown to his brother's wedding, in two weeks.





lulilu said:


> Meg, I am saying prayers for your little Nick.
> 
> VL, looks like you will have your hands full.





csshopper said:


> Oh, Meg I am holding my breath. No, we are never really prepared. Our fur babies are a very special part of our universe and each holds a uniquely special place in our hearts. Holding you and Nick close in my thoughts.
> 
> hi eb- is it hockey season already???? DGS is playing in his University's Alumni Game tonight. Any excuse to lace up the skates and he's on the ice.
> 
> VL- the Knight is awesome!
> 
> Hello to all and hope those live in the parts of the country with rain falling are inside, safe, and able to stay dry.





etoupebirkin said:


> *Meg*, I'm holding my breath for you too. It's so hard with older pets. I don't have pics of the paddock jacket, but I do have some from my vacation in French Canada and Bar Harbor, Maine.
> 
> The pics.
> 1. Acadia National Park.
> 2. Wildflowers
> 3. A Montreal Market
> 4. Flowers
> 5. Sunflowers (I love this pic)
> 6-10. Le Comptoir (A fantastic restaurant in Montreal, one of the ones run by young people running 4 burner stoves, making memorable food and having a blast while doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> *VL*, The Knight is such a cool kid!!! (You're not bad, either.)
> 
> *CSS*, Yes, It's Hockey Time!!! The Nats season was such a disappointment, I hope the Caps will do better. Lots of fights last night. It was a pound fest.





ck21 said:


> Meg--sending so many good thoughts for your Nick.
> 
> EB--that jacket sounds like a great find!!thats when ebay is so great--bringing together just the right item and buyer.
> 
> Duck races were fun.  Hot Cars won a great prize in the "chuck a duck" game.  Now I'm exhausted!
> 
> Good night!





ouija board said:


> VL, how great it is to be a kid! No fear whatsoever, and completely unaware of the stress they're putting their parents through. As a former fighter pilot, DH would be so proud if DD ever wanted to fly, but I'd lose about 50 years of my life from worrying.
> 
> EB, I always live vicariously through your photos. You go on the best trips!
> 
> Meg, I'm sure you've received news about Nick by now, and I hope you are okay.  If it wasn't good news, I hope the vet was able to give you all the information you need to make the best decision for Nick. Many hugs and prayers for you and Nick.



Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. Here is the news from the vet. I just don't have any words at the moment. More later when I can get it together a little better.


----------



## ck21

Meg-I'm so sorry.  Hug your Nick and take things one day at a time.  I was in your position 3 years ago with my Magic. When we love our pets, there is no escaping the heartbreak.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, meg.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, Meg, I'm so sorry.  The next days, weeks, months will be your "bonus time."  Treasure every moment.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Oh Meg and Nick, hugs to you both!!!!


----------



## Vintage Leather

megt10 said:


> Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. Here is the news from the vet. I just don't have any words at the moment. More later when I can get it together a little better.





Give Nick an extra snorgle from me.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Thank you everyone!  Yes, the Knight is awesome.  I love that kid.



Mindi B said:


> The Knight is a daredevil for sure.  But as long as "Batman" is a possible career choice, being able to fly seems like an important vocational skill.  Still, VL, I bet your heart was in your throat the whole time he was up there!  Small planes scare the bejeebers outta me.  On one vacation DH and I take yearly, we need to use a small plane (like, a four-seater) for the last leg: I spend the entire 15-minute flight with eyes closed, clutching the seat and DH's hand, breathing like a woman in labor.  It's ridiculous, I know, but I can't help it.
> Those are wonderful photos, EB.  I'm not sure whether the flowers or the food is more beautiful!
> Still sending good vibes out to the Peeps who are awaiting test results for themselves or a loved one (including the four-legged kids).





India said:


> vl, you're a braver woman than I am!  NO WAY could I willingly let ether of my children or any of my grandchildren up in a small plane.  They terrify me!  I'll never forget on my honeymoon, flying from Tortola to Charlotte Amelie to go shopping for a day.  We went in a small seaplane and I was in the CO-PIOLETS seat and utterly terrified as we sat down in the harbor among the cruise ships.  We took the ferry back - I"m chicken, I know.





ouija board said:


> VL, how great it is to be a kid! No fear whatsoever, and completely unaware of the stress they're putting their parents through. As a former fighter pilot, DH would be so proud if DD ever wanted to fly, but I'd lose about 50 years of my life from worrying.



On one level, I'd love to wrap the Knight in cotton batting and keep him little forever.  But that's not doing him or I any favors.  
The local airport is kept in the black by retired commercial pilots who couldn't keep out of the air after they retired.  They do do a lot of children's programs, and I found it comforting to know that the pilot he flew with yesterday was the most experienced pilot in the hanger with over 2 million air hours. 
As for the tiny plane - we've done this since he was 5.  On the ground, I can tell myself all the reasons that he's safe and it will be fine.  When I've been up there with him, and in a tiny plane, my stomach is in my throat.


----------



## tesi

meg-  i'm so sorry you have received such difficult news.  our hearts are with you&#8230;..
vl-  your young knight is quite the daredevil.  but you are right, you cannot hold him back from whatever it is that he loves. just ensure it as safe as possible.  and what a view! 

hope all are safe and sound.  the ocean has been both majestic and frightening today.  a very dopey jet skier went out into the atlantic today and capsized near the rock jetty.  the coast guard just happened to be on a training mission and saw his ski without a rider and then located him.  dropped a swimmer to him and pulled him up via cable&#8230;..
talk about a lucky lucky (but stupid) man.  

love to all&#8230;.


----------



## chaneljewel

Hugs to you meg and nick.  I'm sorry.   Take care.  Prayers for both of you.


----------



## csshopper

Meg-so sorry to read the heartbreaking news about Nick.you are both in my thoughts.


----------



## JulesB68

Meg, so sorry the news is not good for Nick. ((hugs))


----------



## JulesB68

VL, what a wonderful facility you have for inspiring a new generation. The Knight must absolutely love it; I know I would, but then I always was a bit of dare devil as a kid!

Gorgeous photos EB; that food has me drooling!


----------



## chaneljewel

VL,  the knight is having a fabulous time I'm sure.  Such an opportunity!

EB, beautiful pictures.  The colors are exquisite, and the food looks delicious!   Yum!

Can't believe that I didn't post a picture of this side of my island. I'm posting it to show you these bar stools that we had made by the Amish.  I totally recommend them if you want backless stools.  They're very comfortable and sturdy.


----------



## megt10

Thank you ladies, so much. I had a mini pity party yesterday. I was going to start going through my jeans and dresses as part of my downsizing effort, but instead crawled back in bed and snuggled with Misha. Nick has never been a cuddly type dog. He has never wanted to sleep on the bed etc. He was happy though to lay next to the bed and just rest next to me. I will treasure all the moments that I have with this gentle spirit and let him go when he lets me know that it is time. For now he seems happy and I don't think he is in any pain. It is just so soon after Beau dying last year that it is sort of a double whammy.


----------



## megt10

chaneljewel said:


> VL,  the knight is having a fabulous time I'm sure.  Such an opportunity!
> 
> EB, beautiful pictures.  The colors are exquisite, and the food looks delicious!   Yum!
> 
> Can't believe that I didn't post a picture of this side of my island. I'm posting it to show you these bar stools that we had made by the Amish.  I totally recommend them if you want backless stools.  They're very comfortable and sturdy.



Your kitchen is perfect especially the dog bed located in a prime spot with your baby napping.


----------



## Mindi B

megt10 said:


> Thank you ladies, so much. I had a mini pity party yesterday. I was going to start going through my jeans and dresses as part of my downsizing effort, but instead crawled back in bed and snuggled with Misha. Nick has never been a cuddly type dog. He has never wanted to sleep on the bed etc. He was happy though to lay next to the bed and just rest next to me. I will treasure all the moments that I have with this gentle spirit and let him go when he lets me know that it is time. For now he seems happy and I don't think he is in any pain. It is just so soon after Beau dying last year that it is sort of a double whammy.



That doesn't qualify as a pity party, my friend!  You did what you and Nick and Misha probably all needed, and enjoyed.  I am thinking about you--as we all are--and I hope you'll feel free to vent here as needed.  We all surely understand your feelings.


----------



## India

Meg, I'm SO sorry.  I've been through this more times than I ever want to count.  It NEVER gets any easier.  Yes, a double whammy, losing one just last year.  I had my double whammy when my lovely India died 10 days after my husband had died.  It was just too much to bear at one time.  

Enjoy your time with Nick.  I assume you are not going to try radiation or chemo?  My vet is somewhat opposed to this - says you just don't gain enough time and the cost is prohibitive for most people.  

If you need to go to bed and snuggle your dogs, do so!  You will ALL enjoy it and that is what is important now.  You've got a lot of Chat peeps who are great animals lovers - think it's mainly dogs - so we are here for you and know your pain all too well.


----------



## lulilu

Meg, that is hard news to hear.  I am sorry.  Moose always slept on my bed, and I took to sleeping next to him near the foot of the bed, with his head on my pillow, so I could monitor his breathing.  I will pray he is comfortable for some time to come.


----------



## chaneljewel

Meg, no pity party at all!   I understand how much you love and adore nick.  My girls are so precious to me.  I worry if they don't eat or if they seem down in the dumps.  Our pets give us unconditional love and are always eager to see us no matter how they feel.  Always know that you can tell any of us your heartfelt feelings as we all care.


----------



## etoupebirkin

megt10 said:


> Thank you ladies, so much. I had a mini pity party yesterday. I was going to start going through my jeans and dresses as part of my downsizing effort, but instead crawled back in bed and snuggled with Misha. Nick has never been a cuddly type dog. He has never wanted to sleep on the bed etc. He was happy though to lay next to the bed and just rest next to me. I will treasure all the moments that I have with this gentle spirit and let him go when he lets me know that it is time. For now he seems happy and I don't think he is in any pain. It is just so soon after Beau dying last year that it is sort of a double whammy.



Meg, It's OK. A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do. Rest up and as you say, cherish the time with your l'il guy. You are a GREAT dog mommy.


----------



## etoupebirkin

chaneljewel, Love the stools. They look great.

I've been putting off working out today. Cannot do that any more. DD and I talked about doing the St. Jude half marathon. I'm not sure I'll get into that kind of shape, but I'll try.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Is it too early to throw the covers over my head and see if we can restart this week?

This morning, I went into work and someone said "Did you hear about R---?"  Apparently, a mutual friend was shot three times on Saturday at point blank range; he isn't expected to live.  

Fifteen minutes later, "What's up with G---?  We've got a get well card for him over here."  About an hour after that, we discovered that a coworker's husband had acute appendicitis, and was just released from the hospital yesterday.

And three hours later, I got a phone call from my favorite tailor. "Hello.  The store is on fire.  Please pick up your dress at the dry cleaners across the street." 
Fire?  Really, Universe? The day wasn't bad enough, you had to make sure that hardworking, kind people lost their livelihood?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ for all who need them ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
If you need me, I'm going to be sitting in the corner, wearing my tin foil at, and hoping tomorrow will be better.


----------



## ck21

Oh, VL,, what a day.

One of my low points was learning that someone decided it would be motivational if the leaders (me) at work would wear a halloween costume to work for a day next month.  I don't wear costumes.  Ever.  Since when is humiliating someone at work fun or motivational?    So, now I need ideas that can make me look like I tried, but that aren't too silly or too much work.  Like maybe I can just find a witch cape or super hero cape and call it good?


----------



## Vintage Leather

ck21 said:


> Oh, VL,, what a day.
> 
> One of my low points was learning that someone decided it would be motivational if the leaders (me) at work would wear a halloween costume to work for a day next month.  I don't wear costumes.  Ever.  Since when is humiliating someone at work fun or motivational?    So, now I need ideas that can make me look like I tried, but that aren't too silly or too much work.  Like maybe I can just find a witch cape or super hero cape and call it good?



Wear a tweed jacket, or black dress and a whole lot of pearl necklaces, fake and real.  If anyone asks, you are Coco Chanel

Wear a little black dress, pearl necklace and black gloves - viola, Holly Golightly!

Massive sunglasses and an Hermes scarf over your hair - Jackie Kennedy

A cream dress and an Hermes scarf as a sling - Grace Kelly. 

If in doubt, a witch hat compliments most outfits, and can be easily stuffed in the trunk of a car when not in use. As far as I'm concerned, dressing for Halloween should only be done out of your closet.


----------



## chaneljewel

Val, that is quite a day...


----------



## JulesB68

VL, hoping that today you can take off the tin foil hat. Vibes for all the people affected around you yesterday.


----------



## JulesB68

CK, look up Digital Dudz on google or Amazon. They do these t-shirts or masks that you download a free app on your phone and then sit the phone in a pocket in the t-shirt or mask and it has moving eyes or some other horrible body part. I know it's too early to mention the C word, but I quite like the christmas sweater versions they have too! (Obviously these aren't quite so gory!)


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, VL, good grief!  I add my vibes to Jules' vibes for everyone in your orbit who is battling adversity--including you!  Did the tinfoil hat help?  I love mine.
ck, ick on the costume mandate.  VL had some fantastic suggestions!  Or can you wear a version of your running gear and be--a runner?  Or bring Collin as your accessory and be--a mom!  Okay, I stink at this.  But really, what a dopey idea by management.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> That doesn't qualify as a pity party, my friend!  You did what you and Nick and Misha probably all needed, and enjoyed.  I am thinking about you--as we all are--and I hope you'll feel free to vent here as needed.  We all surely understand your feelings.


Thank you, Mindy. I don't give in to pity often. So for me that is my limit so far. 


India said:


> Meg, I'm SO sorry.  I've been through this more times than I ever want to count.  It NEVER gets any easier.  Yes, a double whammy, losing one just last year.  I had my double whammy when my lovely India died 10 days after my husband had died.  It was just too much to bear at one time.
> 
> Enjoy your time with Nick.  I assume you are not going to try radiation or chemo?  My vet is somewhat opposed to this - says you just don't gain enough time and the cost is prohibitive for most people.
> 
> If you need to go to bed and snuggle your dogs, do so!  You will ALL enjoy it and that is what is important now.  You've got a lot of Chat peeps who are great animals lovers - think it's mainly dogs - so we are here for you and know your pain all too well.


Oh, India I can't imagine losing your husband and then your dog within a 2 week period. My neighbor lost her husband last year and her King Charles this year. Her dog never recovered from her husband's death.

My personal vet understands the fact that with Nick he would not do well with any treatments because he is so scared at the vet. She respects my decision not to do anything except keep him comfortable. I imagine that the cost would be extreme and I would spend anything I had and sell what I could if it could cure him, but it won't, just maybe give him 6 to 8 more months. He would need 16 radiation treatments all under general anesthesia all in a row. It sounds awful, painful and frightening especially when you can't explain to them what is happening. I would never do that to any animal. 


lulilu said:


> Meg, that is hard news to hear.  I am sorry.  Moose always slept on my bed, and I took to sleeping next to him near the foot of the bed, with his head on my pillow, so I could monitor his breathing.  I will pray he is comfortable for some time to come.


Thank you, Lulilu.


chaneljewel said:


> Meg, no pity party at all!   I understand how much you love and adore nick.  My girls are so precious to me.  I worry if they don't eat or if they seem down in the dumps.  Our pets give us unconditional love and are always eager to see us no matter how they feel.  Always know that you can tell any of us your heartfelt feelings as we all care.


Thanks so much Chaneljewel. 


etoupebirkin said:


> Meg, It's OK. A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do. Rest up and as you say, cherish the time with your l'il guy. You are a GREAT dog mommy.



Thank you, Etoupe. I am making every moment count.


----------



## megt10

etoupebirkin said:


> chaneljewel, Love the stools. They look great.
> 
> I've been putting off working out today. Cannot do that any more. DD and I talked about doing the St. Jude half marathon. I'm not sure I'll get into that kind of shape, but I'll try.


Wow, that sounds like you are going to be in fantastic shape. Good for you.


Vintage Leather said:


> Is it too early to throw the covers over my head and see if we can restart this week?
> 
> This morning, I went into work and someone said "Did you hear about R---?"  Apparently, a mutual friend was shot three times on Saturday at point blank range; he isn't expected to live.
> 
> Fifteen minutes later, "What's up with G---?  We've got a get well card for him over here."  About an hour after that, we discovered that a coworker's husband had acute appendicitis, and was just released from the hospital yesterday.
> 
> And three hours later, I got a phone call from my favorite tailor. "Hello.  The store is on fire.  Please pick up your dress at the dry cleaners across the street."
> Fire?  Really, Universe? The day wasn't bad enough, you had to make sure that hardworking, kind people lost their livelihood?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ for all who need them ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> If you need me, I'm going to be sitting in the corner, wearing my tin foil at, and hoping tomorrow will be better.


Wow, that is an awful day. I think we need to reboot and start over.


ck21 said:


> Oh, VL,, what a day.
> 
> One of my low points was learning that someone decided it would be motivational if the leaders (me) at work would wear a halloween costume to work for a day next month.  I don't wear costumes.  Ever.  Since when is humiliating someone at work fun or motivational?    So, now I need ideas that can make me look like I tried, but that aren't too silly or too much work.  Like maybe I can just find a witch cape or super hero cape and call it good?


Oh, my. I hate Halloween costumes. I am really sorry.


----------



## Mindi B

For what it's worth (not much, like most unsolicited opinions!), I agree with your decision, meg.  It is quality of life that matters at this moment, not quantity.  Putting Nick through all that for so little return is not warranted.  Sounds like you also have a smart and compassionate vet to help you make medical choices going forward.  Sending love and hugs to you and a smooch on the nose for Nick (with his permission).
DH is off on a (thankfully brief) business trip today.  What fresh hell will be unleashed Chez Mindi once Fate learns he is away?  I'm taking bets. . . .First prize is a tinfoil hat!


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> For what it's worth (not much, like most unsolicited opinions!), I agree with your decision, meg.  It is quality of life that matters at this moment, not quantity.  Putting Nick through all that for so little return is not warranted.  Sounds like you also have a smart and compassionate vet to help you make medical choices going forward.  Sending love and hugs to you and a smooch on the nose for Nick (with his permission).
> DH is off on a (thankfully brief) business trip today.  What fresh hell will be unleashed Chez Mindi once Fate learns he is away?  I'm taking bets. . . .First prize is a tinfoil hat!



I hope that the fates don't learn that your DH is away. You have had enough already.

My vet is realistic. She told me she wouldn't do it for her dog either if it couldn't cure the problem. That did make me feel better.


----------



## csshopper

Meg-you made a loving and unselfish decision sparing Nick much misery. The right one!

Vl-and others who might need it, I have a brand new roll of extra wide tin foil I will share. Have found the little extra overhang of the jumbo roll helps.

Ck-a costume mandate is real motivation to find a more compatible corporate climate. Maybe you could wrap up and go as a roll of tin foil????


----------



## Mindi B

Yes!  ck, wear a tinfoil hat and go as Mindi!  It will mystify the Powers That Be.  Also, no pesky transmissions from Pluto.


----------



## ck21

Tinfoil, it is!


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## Mindi B

Is there anyone out there who makes homemade food for their dog(s)?  How difficult is it?  How "risky" is it   (in that one might fail to provide some vital nutrient)?  Olive has completely gone off her usual food but still wants treats, so she clearly WILL eat, just not what I've been giving her.  Argh.ullhair:


----------



## tesi

i could use a tinfoil hat too&#8230;&#8230;..nothing major, just little annoyances all in a bunch.
many many vibes for you meg at this difficult time.
love to all!


----------



## India

Oh, I love you ladies!!!  You're all just fantastic!

VL, yes, you need a reboot and start over.  This is the kind of Monday that makes one dread what might happen by Friday!!!

ck, I'm with you on costumes.  Many years ago, we had to go to a "come as your secret fantasy" party.  I wore a normal dress and put a sandwich board over my head that said, "I'm 5'10" and weigh 110 pounds"!  That was MY secret fantasy!  I LOVE VL's ideas or the idea to put on the tinfoil hat and go as Mindi and puzzle them all.

When my daughter was part of the Leadership (city name) a few years ago, they visited the world headquarters here of a company that DD had always thought might be a Plan B if her present job ever changed or she needed a change.  She discovered that every two hours, they rang a bell and every single employee had to race out into the hall for a "pep rally" for a different fast food product sold by the company.  She witnessed this happening and said she was almost sick at her stomach.  These are adults?  This is a Fortune 500 company?  She said there was no way she could ever work in such a climate.  I think this costume thing just puts the nail in the coffin for this job every being the right one for you.  Fingers crossed for your application for another job!

Meg, you're very lucky to have the support of your vet in your decision.  An oncologist in Maine tried to shame me into treating a 15 yr old cat for cancer.  It was awful.  

Tomorrow, a huge hole must be dug up in my front yard, near the house line, that means where there are plants.  I have a leak in the main water line and it is costing me a fortune on my water bills.  I have insurance that covers it through the water company.  So, landscape guy is coming early to dig up all the astilbe to give them room for their hole, they will dig their 4 ft deep hole (who knows how wide!) and they will mend the pipe, then landscape guy will return that afternoon and replant the astilbe.  It should make it - if not, it's a plant not a shrub and can be replaced easily.  It's just the nuisance of it all and needing to keep an eye on them.  Did I mention that my no-count cleaning woman will be here and the same time and also my yardman?  They both require a LOT of supervision - not exactly self-starters.  

I'm exhausted already...  Where's that tin hat, Mindi?  I need it NOW!


----------



## Mindi B

Tinfoil for everybody!


----------



## Cinderlala

Hello All!

I've know been MIA for ages, but I do think of Chat often & wish you all well.

I'll never catch up with everything here, so I'll address as many things as my not-what-it-used-to-be mind can recall: 


Tesi & EB---I can't believe you are empty nesters.  It's frightening how quickly time flies.

The Captain's 12th birthday was a couple days ago, which is hard to believe.  It seems impossible that he's in middle school, and yet I also can barely remember life before he was born.  To think of him being gone is impossible, yet I know it will be right around the corner.


CK---I can't believe little Hot Cars is 5!!!  (Of course, it also sort of feels like he's been with us for much longer.)


Mindi---How awful about all the ordeals you've dealt with in your house & with your pups!  Here's hoping this trip of Mr. Mindi's is less eventful for you.


chaneljewel---How wonderful to have your kitchen renovations complete!


Meg---I'm sorry to hear about the diagnosis for Nick.  (He seems like such a character by freezing in his tracks and falling over if you dress him.)


VL---Great stories about the Knight--it's fabulous that he's learning to fly!


Happy Belated Birthday to India, and happy belated anniversaries to Mindi & EB.


Hello & hope you are well: OB, CG, Jules, Eagle, Purse, Lulilu, MK & to everyone I missed.


----------



## Cinderlala

CSS---I am so very sorry for your loss.  My absolute deepest condolences to you.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Is there anyone out there who makes homemade food for their dog(s)?  How difficult is it?  How "risky" is it   (in that one might fail to provide some vital nutrient)?  Olive has completely gone off her usual food but still wants treats, so she clearly WILL eat, just not what I've been giving her.  Argh.ullhair:


 
*Mindi*, have I missed a post on the status of the ratties?  The mental image of the babies poking their heads through the stone slabs of your walkway (for that is how I read it) is funny and kinda horrible all at the same time.   


When my grandmother got old, all she consumed was hot chocolate.   I am not clear on how a person can be sustained on just that but I do understand the chocolate craving.   If I can get away with that when I'm 80, I'm goin' for it.


----------



## csshopper

Thank you Cinderlala.

As the saying goes, "Don't be a stranger" and hope you can stay and visit for awhile.


----------



## Mindi B

Ratty status unknown, eagle!  It's been quiet out there for a few days. . . . Hope they might be gone, or at least reduced in numbers.  i need to get the exterminators out here again to check the traps and look under the bushes.
The little face popping up was actually kinda cute.  Just a really bad call on the location, ratties.


----------



## ck21

Mindi-have you tried Sojos for miss O?  Bailey goes crazy just for the smell of it, and Magic did too.  When sweet Magic began to avoid eating, I could often tempt her with Sojos.


----------



## tesi

lala-  hello sweetie!  so nice to see you here!   can't believe the captain is 12-  the years sure do fly don't they?  we, of course, do not age&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;how delusional i am.  

sending xoxo's and an industrial sized roll of tinfoil.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Ratty status unknown, eagle!  It's been quiet out there for a few days. . . . Hope they might be gone, or at least reduced in numbers.  i need to get the exterminators out here again to check the traps and look under the bushes.
> The little face popping up was actually kinda cute.  Just a really bad call on the location, ratties.


 


I think no sightings might be a very good sign.   They are so fecund with such huge litters one after the other that I'm quite sure you'd have a sidewalk paved with ratties in short order if they were still doin' their thing.


----------



## ouija board

Lala!!!!! The Captain can NOT be 12 already! Of course, DD just celebrated her 7th birthday, and I'm still having difficulty comprehending that one. 

Mindi, eons ago when I was practicing, Hill's had a list of recipes for homemade versions of their prescription diets. On paper, they sounded disgusting and bland (boiled ground beef, rice, crushed calcium, etc), but they were formulated to have all the right balance of nutrients, and the dogs seemed to like it. If I can dig up an old copy of it, I will let you know, but your vet may have resources that are newer. I hesitate to recommend home cooked diets because humans are notoriously unreliable at making food with exactly the same nutritional value each meal for ourselves, much less for our dogs. There are many good dog food options out there now, and at least you can trust that the nutrition will be consistent. That being said, it doesn't hurt to mix in homemade food with her dog food just to try getting her interested. 

Meg, I'm so sorry to hear about Nick's results. The right decision is the one that leaves you at peace, with no regrets, no what ifs..and it sounds like you have made the right decision. Enjoy your time with Nick. The closet clean out can wait!


----------



## Mindi B

The main problem, OB, is that if we need to go to a kidney friendly diet for Miss O there is literally NO commercial diet that doesn't contain chicken or chicken by-products.  Not ONE.  If we do end up doing homemade, I will have the exact formulation worked out by a vet I'm now working with who specializes in canine nutrition, so we will be relatively sure we are hitting all the necessary notes.  But of course the whole thing is not only labor-intensive (she's worth it) but challenging to transfer to a kennel when we travel.  I assume we'd freeze some, maybe in ice cube trays, but I worry that the kennel will fail with anything too involved. 
The Captain is NOT 12.  Nope, uh-uh, can't handle it.  Denial ain't just a river in Egypt. 
I haven't tried Sojos, ck, but I'll look for them!  Miss O will still take treats, the little stinker, but has completely gone off her canned food, even when I mix it with lots of human goodies (cooked ground beef, rice, peanut butter, you name it).  Like: cautious approach to bowl, sniff sniff, reproachful look, slowly back away from bowl.  Argh.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> The main problem, OB, is that if we need to go to a kidney friendly diet for Miss O there is literally NO commercial diet that doesn't contain chicken or chicken by-products.  Not ONE.  If we do end up doing homemade, I will have the exact formulation worked out by a vet I'm now working with who specializes in canine nutrition, so we will be relatively sure we are hitting all the necessary notes.  But of course the whole thing is not only labor-intensive (she's worth it) but challenging to transfer to a kennel when we travel.  I assume we'd freeze some, maybe in ice cube trays, but I worry that the kennel will fail with anything too involved.
> The Captain is NOT 12.  Nope, uh-uh, can't handle it.  Denial ain't just a river in Egypt.
> I haven't tried Sojos, ck, but I'll look for them!  Miss O will still take treats, the little stinker, but has completely gone off her canned food, even when I mix it with lots of human goodies (cooked ground beef, rice, peanut butter, you name it).  Like: cautious approach to bowl, sniff sniff, reproachful look, slowly back away from bowl.  Argh.




Mindi, I  you.


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, pursey, thank you so much.  I'm feeling mildly beleaguered and not so lovable these days, so it's nice to hear.
Last night I dreamed a giant rat had come in and was sitting in HenHen's usual place on the chaise in the bedroom, gazing peacefully out the window.  I was mildly freaked out, but dream-DH seemed ready to adopt the giant rat as pet number three.  Men.


----------



## India

Mindi, is there a reason (that I've probably forgotten!) why Miss O can't have chicken?  My dog in kidney failure loved the Purina prescription food for kidney problems.  My vet said their diets were among the most palatable.  

At this point, just getting her to eat is the most vital thing, not what she's eating.  If she is turning her nose up at everything, then it is most likely the kidney failure making her nauseous.  They always eagerly approach the bowl, it nauseates them and they back away from it.  I've been through this with innumerable cats.

You might try Gerber strained meats.  My cats always like the veal when they would eat nothing else.  

My vet gave my elderly dogs with failing kidneys and appetites a shot he called his "dreamcicle shot" as it looked like an orange ice-cream treat.  It contained penicillin, prednisone and vitamin B12.  It was sort of "hospice for dogs" - it cured nothing but made them more comfortable and able to eat and function.  He said when he was right out of vet school, he scoffed at old vets doing this - thought they needed to find out what was wrong and fix it.  Well, in a younger dog, that is true, but he discovered that when they are at the end of their life, if it improves the quality of that life, it was a good thing.  You might ask your vet about this.

I fell back to sleep this AM when alarm went off at 7:30.  Woke up at 8:30 and looked out bathroom window and there were the plumbers who were not to be here until 10!!!!  Of course the landscape guy was not here yet to dig up my astilbe, so I sent them away until the 10AM time on which we'd agreed.  Landscape guy arrived at 9:30 and is busily digging away.  Cleaning woman arrived at 8:45 - wasn't supposed to be here until 9:30.  Yikes!!!!  If this is the way my day is going to go, I'd just like to go back to bed right now!  Cleaning woman is freaking that water will be turned off for 2 hrs.  I told her to clean and dust now and do her moping later.  She didn't like that.  Geeze...lord just take me now....


----------



## Cinderlala

Thanks Peeps!   I've missed Chat very much.

I can't believe that I forgot that my kiddo's nom de tPF was The Cap'n, rather than The Captain---clearly my mind is a few sandwiches short of a picnic.  :shame: (To be fair, it has been some time since his future occupation goal was pirate.)  I think I confused myself because he got to be the captain of his football team for their last regular season game.  It was absolutely adorable!

OB---It is absolutely not possible that lil OB is seven!  I still think of her as wearing her pants on her head (was it pants?) & insisted on only your shoes for her teeny feet.  I vaguely recall that she enjoyed wearing lots of things on her head, but I'm foggy on the specific garments.

Tesi---It is exactly like the kids get older, but it's simply not possible that I could be aging as well.  Periodically, I find myself being completely shocked by my age, then I'll forget but remember again later & become shocked all over again.  Nuts!!

Mindi---Poor Miss O!  She's so little, she can't stop eating her meals!!  Hope your rats have moved farther away from your house.

Our dog, Dexter, typically gobbles down his food at the speed of light & then acts like he's never been fed in his life.  But, when he gets lots of treats, aka when the grandparents are here, he believes he is too good for his food.  However, that only lasts until no more treats are forthcoming. He's such a goof!  Of course, he's also crazy & likes to eat tissues, napkins, and other non-foods.  Yep, our loony dog has Pica.   (He's always fine---I think this is the dog you're looking for, Mindi.  The one who can eat rocks and come out smiling.)


India---No-shows, late, then early?!?  That's just crazy!  I hate having various workers in the house, so I'd not enjoy any of that at all.  I dislike waiting, but it's worse for me when people are early.  

Whenever I was hosting something for DH's family, I never knew when, or if, they would show up.  They would appear an hour late, or not at all, or TWO HOURS early!  I hated it!!  Especially the early ones----I am BUSY until it is time to host the gathering.  It is very hard to host a dinner party with such unreliable guests.  Ugh.


----------



## India

Okay - I am taking VERY deep breaths.  I am NOT going to actually murder my cleaning woman.

I called the plumbers to see when they might reappear.  Now, they're not coming until noon.  So, I told my cleaning woman to go ahead and do all cleaning that required a mop.  No - I should have had her switch her day with my daughter and come yesterday.  I didn't KNOW what time or if they were coming today until 4PM yesterday!!!!  Just do the moping NOW (that being 10:30).  No, that would interfere with her cleaning plan.  Just do the GD moping NOW and clean later!!!  I didn't plan to inconvenience her today.  I didn't plan for the plumbers to come early and now come late!  It is totally out of my control, but she CAN work around this!  

I hate her SO much....  I just can't deal with divas - I'm much too old for that.


----------



## Cinderlala

India said:


> Okay - I am taking VERY deep breaths.  I am NOT going to actually murder my cleaning woman.
> 
> I called the plumbers to see when they might reappear.  Now, they're not coming until noon.  So, I told my cleaning woman to go ahead and do all cleaning that required a mop.  No - I should have had her switch her day with my daughter and come yesterday.  I didn't KNOW what time or if they were coming today until 4PM yesterday!!!!  Just do the moping NOW (that being 10:30).  No, that would interfere with her cleaning plan.  Just do the GD moping NOW and clean later!!!  I didn't plan to inconvenience her today.  I didn't plan for the plumbers to come early and now come late!  It is totally out of my control, but she CAN work around this!
> 
> I hate her SO much....  I just can't deal with divas - I'm much too old for that.



Insane!  First she was upset that she wasn't going to have water & now she's upset about having water.  She needs to be more flexible.


----------



## India

Plumbers are gone, cleaner is happier, and I'm ready for a nap after they ALL leave!!!!  Now to go buy some mulch to replace what they put back in the hole...


----------



## ouija board

Cinderlala said:


> Thanks Peeps!   I've missed Chat very much.
> 
> I can't believe that I forgot that my kiddo's nom de tPF was The Cap'n, rather than The Captain---clearly my mind is a few sandwiches short of a picnic.  :shame: (To be fair, it has been some time since his future occupation goal was pirate.)  I think I confused myself because he got to be the captain of his football team for their last regular season game.  It was absolutely adorable!
> 
> OB---It is absolutely not possible that lil OB is seven!  I still think of her as wearing her pants on her head (was it pants?) & insisted on only your shoes for her teeny feet.  I vaguely recall that she enjoyed wearing lots of things on her head, but I'm foggy on the specific garments.
> 
> Tesi---It is exactly like the kids get older, but it's simply not possible that I could be aging as well.  Periodically, I find myself being completely shocked by my age, then I'll forget but remember again later & become shocked all over again.  Nuts!!
> 
> Mindi---Poor Miss O!  She's so little, she can't stop eating her meals!!  Hope your rats have moved farther away from your house.
> 
> Our dog, Dexter, typically gobbles down his food at the speed of light & then acts like he's never been fed in his life.  But, when he gets lots of treats, aka when the grandparents are here, he believes he is too good for his food.  However, that only lasts until no more treats are forthcoming. He's such a goof!  Of course, he's also crazy & likes to eat tissues, napkins, and other non-foods.  Yep, our loony dog has Pica.   (He's always fine---I think this is the dog you're looking for, Mindi.  The one who can eat rocks and come out smiling.)
> 
> 
> India---No-shows, late, then early?!?  That's just crazy!  I hate having various workers in the house, so I'd not enjoy any of that at all.  I dislike waiting, but it's worse for me when people are early.
> 
> Whenever I was hosting something for DH's family, I never knew when, or if, they would show up.  They would appear an hour late, or not at all, or TWO HOURS early!  I hated it!!  Especially the early ones----I am BUSY until it is time to host the gathering.  It is very hard to host a dinner party with such unreliable guests.  Ugh.




You got it! Pants, shorts, underwear, all ended on her head for most of her three year old life. Fortunately, she got over that habit before she started school, lol!


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Ah, pursey, thank you so much.  I'm feeling mildly beleaguered and not so lovable these days, so it's nice to hear.
> Last night I dreamed a giant rat had come in and was sitting in HenHen's usual place on the chaise in the bedroom, gazing peacefully out the window.  I was mildly freaked out, but dream-DH seemed ready to adopt the giant rat as pet number three.  Men.


 


A Giant Rat sitting on the chaise????  Priceless!   Too funny!


----------



## India

Ah, peace!!!  All have departed and once again I own my own house!!!

A couple of weeks ago, I moved the microwave 12" toward the end of the kitchen cabinet.  Don't know why I didn't do this years ago, but it's made a big difference.  Today, cleaning woman was here.  Just went into the kitchen right before she left, and saw the microwave (and the cookie jar and dog treat jar) were back in there original place.  Cleaning woman saw me go in and said, "Someone done moved your stuff on the counter but I put it back where it belongs."  Aggghhh!!!!  Who the heck did she think moved it?  The dogs?  I told her I had moved it and quite liked it better that way.  Her reply?  "It don't look as good - I don't like it that way.".  By that point, I'd had it with her and I told her that in HER kitchen, she could arrange the counters to HER taste, but that in MY kitchen, they were to MY taste.  A huge "Hruumph" and out the door she went.  What a diva....


----------



## Cavalier Girl

*Lala!*  It's so good to hear from you!  Your precious boy cannot possibly be 12!  I hope you and family are well, and happy.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> Ah, pursey, thank you so much.  I'm feeling mildly beleaguered and not so lovable these days, so it's nice to hear.
> Last night I dreamed a giant rat had come in and was sitting in HenHen's usual place on the chaise in the bedroom, gazing peacefully out the window.  I was mildly freaked out, but dream-*DH seemed ready to adopt the giant rat as pet number three.*  Men.



Mindi, that describes me.  On our first Carribean vacation with our son, we were staying in a villa right on the water.  I didn't sleep the first 3 mights because there were lizards everywhere.  By the end of the week though, DS and I had named them all, and could tell them apart.  He pleaded with me to bring at least one of them home with us.  I was game, but DH pointed out we'd never get them through  customs.


----------



## Mindi B

Aw, that's really sweet, CG!  But you're right, customs frowns on immigrant reptiles.
Methinks Olive might actually prefer a giant rat to Henry.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, Olive cracks me up.  She and my Dolly would get along wonderfully&#8230;&#8230;.she's positive she's an only dog.


----------



## Mindi B

Our funny little diva dogs, CG!  Olive was, from puppyhood, much more interested in people than in other dogs.  Whereas HenHen is a dogs' dog in every way.  They couldn't be more different, those two, but that's probably a good thing.  No real battles for dominance--Olive is the brains, without question.  (Even DH and I are tempted to yield to her.)


----------



## India

In my house, Godfrey is clearly the brains, but Shimmer is such a sweet, good little girl and she worships Godfrey.  Godfrey is most attached to me; Shimmer loves me very  much, but Godfrey is her rock - don't know what she'll do without him someday.  They are very funny little creatures and they certainly entertain us, don't they!


----------



## ck21

Magic was the brains dog in our house.  I'm still waiting for Bailey to mature...she's almost 4!

No news on the possible job.  Trying not to think about it....


----------



## Mindi B

Bailey may be a permanent puppy.  I'm thinking Henry is, too.  Still a major goofball at five!  But that's okay, as I sometimes think I stalled out around twelve, myself. . . .
Still sending job vibes, and if it isn't this one, another will emerge.  It sounds like your vocational home is in hiring mode again, hurray!


----------



## megt10

csshopper said:


> Meg-you made a loving and unselfish decision sparing Nick much misery. The right one!
> 
> Vl-and others who might need it, I have a brand new roll of extra wide tin foil I will share. Have found the little extra overhang of the jumbo roll helps.
> 
> Ck-a costume mandate is real motivation to find a more compatible corporate climate. Maybe you could wrap up and go as a roll of tin foil????


Thank you. I have a very dear friend who has been battling cancer for almost 10 years now. She just underwent the equivalent of what they want to do to Nick. She now has tumors in her brain and had 15 radiation treatments in a 3 week period. She told me yesterday that she was relieved that I would not put Nick through that. 


Mindi B said:


> Is there anyone out there who makes homemade food for their dog(s)?  How difficult is it?  How "risky" is it   (in that one might fail to provide some vital nutrient)?  Olive has completely gone off her usual food but still wants treats, so she clearly WILL eat, just not what I've been giving her.  Argh.ullhair:


There was a point that I had to make homemade food for Nick after Beau died. He stopped eating anything. He wouldn't even eat treats, people or dog. I made chicken and rice for him. I tried baby food. I ended up having to get an appetite stimulant from my vet and he ended up having to go on Prozac. He lost 2 lbs in a couple of weeks. It is really scary when your small dogs won't eat for more than a day. If she still isn't eating she may need a vet visit to have her teeth checked. I did that too with Nick to make sure that he wasn't in pain when eating. 


tesi said:


> i could use a tinfoil hat too..nothing major, just little annoyances all in a bunch.
> many many vibes for you meg at this difficult time.
> love to all!


Thank you.


India said:


> Oh, I love you ladies!!!  You're all just fantastic!
> 
> VL, yes, you need a reboot and start over.  This is the kind of Monday that makes one dread what might happen by Friday!!!
> 
> ck, I'm with you on costumes.  Many years ago, we had to go to a "come as your secret fantasy" party.  I wore a normal dress and put a sandwich board over my head that said, "I'm 5'10" and weigh 110 pounds"!  That was MY secret fantasy!  I LOVE VL's ideas or the idea to put on the tinfoil hat and go as Mindi and puzzle them all.
> 
> When my daughter was part of the Leadership (city name) a few years ago, they visited the world headquarters here of a company that DD had always thought might be a Plan B if her present job ever changed or she needed a change.  She discovered that every two hours, they rang a bell and every single employee had to race out into the hall for a "pep rally" for a different fast food product sold by the company.  She witnessed this happening and said she was almost sick at her stomach.  These are adults?  This is a Fortune 500 company?  She said there was no way she could ever work in such a climate.  I think this costume thing just puts the nail in the coffin for this job every being the right one for you.  Fingers crossed for your application for another job!
> 
> *Meg, you're very lucky to have the support of your vet in your decision.  An oncologist in Maine tried to shame me into treating a 15 yr old cat for cancer.  It was awful.  *
> 
> Tomorrow, a huge hole must be dug up in my front yard, near the house line, that means where there are plants.  I have a leak in the main water line and it is costing me a fortune on my water bills.  I have insurance that covers it through the water company.  So, landscape guy is coming early to dig up all the astilbe to give them room for their hole, they will dig their 4 ft deep hole (who knows how wide!) and they will mend the pipe, then landscape guy will return that afternoon and replant the astilbe.  It should make it - if not, it's a plant not a shrub and can be replaced easily.  It's just the nuisance of it all and needing to keep an eye on them.  Did I mention that my no-count cleaning woman will be here and the same time and also my yardman?  They both require a LOT of supervision - not exactly self-starters.
> 
> I'm exhausted already...  Where's that tin hat, Mindi?  I need it NOW!


I am lucky with my regular vet as she understands Nick and how stressful it would be for him. I have contacted Lap of Love. I had never heard of them before. http://lapoflove.com/ They are and organization of vets that do in home hospice care and euthanasia when the time comes. Of course quite a bit more expensive but so worth it to me. My contractor just put his dog down last month and used them and so did my neighbor. The same vet for both animals and they said that she was wonderful. I have decided no more vet visits for Nick it stresses him out too much. I am having her come to the house this morning to get to know Nick and more importantly he needs to know her and feel comfortable with her. She can start an evaluation of him and basically he goes on hospice care. He is still bleeding when he sneezes and has a cough that could just be related to the tube that was down his throat for the last procedure. Aside from that he seems perky enough. He is eating well and wanting to go on his walks again. I imagine that this vet will be able to tell me what to expect from here on out.


Cinderlala said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I've know been MIA for ages, but I do think of Chat often & wish you all well.
> 
> I'll never catch up with everything here, so I'll address as many things as my not-what-it-used-to-be mind can recall:
> 
> 
> Tesi & EB---I can't believe you are empty nesters.  It's frightening how quickly time flies.
> 
> The Captain's 12th birthday was a couple days ago, which is hard to believe.  It seems impossible that he's in middle school, and yet I also can barely remember life before he was born.  To think of him being gone is impossible, yet I know it will be right around the corner.
> 
> 
> CK---I can't believe little Hot Cars is 5!!!  (Of course, it also sort of feels like he's been with us for much longer.)
> 
> 
> Mindi---How awful about all the ordeals you've dealt with in your house & with your pups!  Here's hoping this trip of Mr. Mindi's is less eventful for you.
> 
> 
> chaneljewel---How wonderful to have your kitchen renovations complete!
> 
> 
> *Meg---I'm sorry to hear about the diagnosis for Nick.  (He seems like such a character by freezing in his tracks and falling over if you dress him.)*
> 
> 
> VL---Great stories about the Knight--it's fabulous that he's learning to fly!
> 
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday to India, and happy belated anniversaries to Mindi & EB.
> 
> 
> Hello & hope you are well: OB, CG, Jules, Eagle, Purse, Lulilu, MK & to everyone I missed.


That is one of my favorite memories of him as a puppy. That and how obsessed he was with his ball. He would chase it all over the house. Then one day I was sitting at my computer and I hear him crying. His ball had rolled under my dresser and he somehow got underneath the dresser to get it and couldn't get out. When I finally located him all there was showing were 2 big ears and a nose sticking out with pleading eyes to get him out.


----------



## csshopper

meg- THANK YOU for sharing the lap of love with us! I hope I will not need it for a l-o-n-g time, but I am bookmarking the site for reference. Cocoa is so very precious to me, especially now as I adapt to a new life for the two of us. Chat will understand, random readers may think I'm a batty old lady, but I talk to my dear DH and to Cocoa about him. The other night we were on the sofa and I commented on one of his favorites that was on TV. She put her head up, looked at me and then over at his empty chair  for a long time and I swear she sighed before putting her head down again when she saw he wasn't there. Our fur babies are our soul mates.


----------



## India

Cass, ten yrs later, I still talk to DH nearly everyday.  And yes, I talk to Godfrey about him, even though he never knew DH.  I always tell him I like his snoring and sighs and moans as the remind me of DH and they're comforting to me in bed at night.  When I tell I'm that, he curls up and sighs deeply.

Perhaps we're both dotty old ladies!  I think it's just that our beloved dogs are very Intuned to us.


----------



## megt10

csshopper said:


> meg- THANK YOU for sharing the lap of love with us! I hope I will not need it for a l-o-n-g time, but I am bookmarking the site for reference. Cocoa is so very precious to me, especially now as I adapt to a new life for the two of us. Chat will understand, random readers may think I'm a batty old lady, but I talk to my dear DH and to Cocoa about him. The other night we were on the sofa and I commented on one of his favorites that was on TV. She put her head up, looked at me and then over at his empty chair  for a long time and I swear she sighed before putting her head down again when she saw he wasn't there. Our fur babies are our soul mates.



You are so welcome. I pray that you don't need this organization anytime soon. I am so glad that I found out about this organization. The vet has come and gone. She stayed here over an hour. Nick actually got up on the couch with her and rubbed all over her. He liked her so much as did we all. She was very kind, answered all of our questions and listened and I mean really listened to what we want for Nick. She also prescribed a better pain med than the one that he has been given. They apparently have a pharmacy and it's a compounded med that actually has choices of flavors for him. My DH has always complained that animal meds should be flavored. In fact, we had just been discussing that this morning. I have filled the prescription and have had it express mailed so it should be here in a day or so. She also called the Animal Hospital to let them know that she was taking over. She called me to let me know all of this and to see if I had any more questions or concerns. I really am impressed by her caring attitude and grateful to be able to do this last thing for my little man. It is hard for me to focus on anything for too long right now. I can't concentrate and am just trying to stay busy. I see I missed a couple of pages of chat. I will have to catch up in the morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and well wishes.


----------



## India

meg, sounds like you found just the right vet for both you and for Nick.  It WILL make this entire thing much easier - not easy - it's going to be VERY hard - but easier and more peaceful for you both.  My prayers and thoughts are with both you and Nick on this journey.


----------



## chaneljewel

Glad you found the right vet too meg.  Like Mindi said, this will be hard, but at least you feel comfortable with nick's doctor.  Lots of hugs to you both.  

DH has rotator cup surgery tomorrow morning.  He's not happy about it but had a second opinion and both Drs said it was necessary.  He's rarely sick or out of commission so this will be hard for him.  I don't think he'll be a good patient...haha.  The surgery is the first one of the morning so have to be there early, early...better than waiting though.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Chanel, will he be able to have arthroscopic surgery or will it have to be open-surgery?  Hoping for an easy recovery!


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, phooey, chanel, that's no fun for your DH, or for you.  My DM had rotator cuff surgery some years ago, and I think the worst part is the recovery period when the arm must be immobilized.  Sending vibes for a smooth surgical procedure and a rapid, trouble-free recovery for your DH!


----------



## ck21

We also used an at home service with Magic.  It wasn't nearly as comprehensive, but it was a blessing nonetheless.  

Sending you and DH vibes, Chanel!


----------



## HeiressA

http://m.singapore.hermes.com/la-ma...0-soie-140cm-tyger-tyger-bleu-vert-83715.html

Hi everyone! 

planning to get this in silk 90x90
do u think it's worth it ?

thanks


----------



## megt10

India said:


> meg, sounds like you found just the right vet for both you and for Nick.  It WILL make this entire thing much easier - not easy - it's going to be VERY hard - but easier and more peaceful for you both.  My prayers and thoughts are with both you and Nick on this journey.


Thank you so much, India. It is already hard, but it is the right thing to do. I have been holding up alright. At least until I started Nicks online hospice journal. It is a great tool to use to document each day how he is doing. It is meant to show a pattern of is he doing alright, having more good days than bad and having a good quality of life. When I finished it I was in tears. He is already at the point on the scale of beginning to think about letting him go. I am hopeful when he starts the new drugs that the first vet prescribed and gets the pain meds he will be better. He has to wait to start the new drugs until the prednisolone is out of his system. I can start him on that on Sunday.


chaneljewel said:


> Glad you found the right vet too meg.  Like Mindi said, this will be hard, but at least you feel comfortable with nick's doctor.  Lots of hugs to you both.
> 
> DH has rotator cup surgery tomorrow morning.  He's not happy about it but had a second opinion and both Drs said it was necessary.  He's rarely sick or out of commission so this will be hard for him.  I don't think he'll be a good patient...haha.  The surgery is the first one of the morning so have to be there early, early...better than waiting though.


Thank you Chanel. I hope your DH's surgery goes well and that he recovers quickly. 


ck21 said:


> We also used an at home service with Magic.  It wasn't nearly as comprehensive, but it was a blessing nonetheless.
> 
> Sending you and DH vibes, Chanel!


I used an in-home vet when we put Beau to sleep last year. It was much better than taking him to the vets.


----------



## csshopper

meg-thinking of you and Nick as you navigate this journey together. I did some research on Lap of Love and, unfortunately, they do not have vets in my part of California, so you are very fortunate to be located where you can access them. 

chanel-my DSS has had 3 surgeries over the past 15 years on his rotator cuff and there was a big improvement in surgical technique available between the first and third. He had a much quicker recovery with the most recent one, vibes to your husband, and you, as he heals.

Mindi- how is Ms Olive's appetite???


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks for asking after Miss O, css.  She is still being a bit of a fuss-pot, but I am currently making her cooked ground beef with white rice, cooked egg and carrot, and perhaps a bit of diced cooked lamb thrown in, and she's condescended to eat at least some of this.    Except for the inappetence she seems pretty well, trotting around the house and yard and sleeping comfortably through the night, so I am Not. Going to. Freak. Out.
The blood work is back and shows signs of a mild decline in kidney function.  Nothing grave, but the vet thinks she would benefit from a slightly lower-protein food.  I've found this company in CA called "Just Food for Dogs" that makes actually pretty yummy-looking dog meals that they freeze and overnight all over the US.  They have a lamb-based moderate protein renal diet that I've ordered to try on her (though, OY, the shipping costs).  But if she likes it, it's worth it!  I'm also continuing to see just how low we can go on the Proin dosage AND giving her a little Pepcid with her meals.
You should see me, the non-cook, trying to assemble all these bits and pieces, making sure the right dog gets the right med(s) in the right quantities. . . . sheesh.
Sorry--you didn't expect all that in answer to your kind query!  Shorter, saner answer:  she's hanging in there, as am I.


----------



## Mindi B

And, selfish twit that I am, I neglected to add that I think of you often, and hope you and Cocoa are doing all right, as well.  Do you still have family dropping by?  I would think things could be especially hard after the initial rush of condolences is over, so I hope you will continue to call on friends and relatives to visit and even stay for a while with you if you would find that helpful.


----------



## ouija board

Has anyone tried the Burger King Whopper with the black buns? According to NPR, it turns your poo bright green. Is it bad that I'm a wee bit curious and tempted to try it, just for grins?


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, if Olive won't eat what you are cooking for her, you can overnight it my way. It sounds better than anything I'm cooking these days!


----------



## megt10

csshopper said:


> meg-thinking of you and Nick as you navigate this journey together. I did some research on Lap of Love and, unfortunately, they do not have vets in my part of California, so you are very fortunate to be located where you can access them.
> 
> chanel-my DSS has had 3 surgeries over the past 15 years on his rotator cuff and there was a big improvement in surgical technique available between the first and third. He had a much quicker recovery with the most recent one, vibes to your husband, and you, as he heals.
> 
> Mindi- how is Ms Olive's appetite???


Thank you. I am sorry to hear that there isn't a vet in your area. There are 4 vets in my area. I went with the one that my contractor and neighbor used. She has been so thorough so far. I have a detailed email already from her with what we spoke about and what the game plan is. It is exactly what we were talking about so I know she was listening. 


Mindi B said:


> Thanks for asking after Miss O, css.  She is still being a bit of a fuss-pot, but I am currently making her cooked ground beef with white rice, cooked egg and carrot, and perhaps a bit of diced cooked lamb thrown in, and she's condescended to eat at least some of this.    Except for the inappetence she seems pretty well, trotting around the house and yard and sleeping comfortably through the night, so I am Not. Going to. Freak. Out.
> The blood work is back and shows signs of a mild decline in kidney function.  Nothing grave, but the vet thinks she would benefit from a slightly lower-protein food.  I've found this company in CA called "Just Food for Dogs" that makes actually pretty yummy-looking dog meals that they freeze and overnight all over the US.  They have a lamb-based moderate protein renal diet that I've ordered to try on her (though, OY, the shipping costs).  But if she likes it, it's worth it!  I'm also continuing to see just how low we can go on the Proin dosage AND giving her a little Pepcid with her meals.
> You should see me, the non-cook, trying to assemble all these bits and pieces, making sure the right dog gets the right med(s) in the right quantities. . . . sheesh.
> Sorry--you didn't expect all that in answer to your kind query!  Shorter, saner answer:  she's hanging in there, as am I.



Mindy, my vet recommended this company for homemade food when Nick wasn't eating last year after Beau was pts and his kidney function was off. Of course, I can drive to Newport Beach so shipping wasn't an issue. I did the home cooked food as well. It was too funny watching me fix these healthy, nutritious meals for the dogs and then microwaving our dinner from Trader Joes frozen foods. I am sending lots of good vibes your way. I hope Miss O starts eating again.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, Miss O turned up her nose at dinner.  I am hoping the professionals' efforts fare better next week.  She will eat treats, so I don't think it's straight-up nausea, but she's surely not into what we're offering.  Sigh.  OB, that slightly malodorous package on your doorstep next week will be Olive's leftovers.  Enjoy!


----------



## ouija board

I'll just nuke it till its crispy, then I should be good, lol. It's really good to know about that dog food company. It's a resource that was lacking for pet owners 5-6 years ago.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi- you are doing more cooking than I do. YIKES! I hope the vet food sparks a renewed appetite for Olive.

Yes, I continue to have support from dear children and step children. DSD is coming tomorrow night for a "sleep over", think popcorn and Netflix.


----------



## Mindi B

So true, OB. When Olive was diagnosed with IBD about ten years ago, the dog food options were tragic.  Everything, and I mean EVERYTHING, was full of chicken oddities and grains, and the very few alternate protein choices were, well, disgusting.  Things have vastly improved, thank goodness.  Still too much chicken in things, though.  Even "lamb" diets have chicken fat in 'em.   Phooey.


----------



## Mindi B

css, that sounds lovely.  Popcorn and Netflix.  Can't do better than that.


----------



## India

Chanel, hope the rotator surgery goes well.  Not pleasant to gave ANY surgery!  

His rude of Miss O to turn her nose up at your offerings!  Does she not realize the sacrifice?  Hope the new food delights her palate.  Over the years, I've sat on the kitchen floor and begged various dogs and cats to eat.,,even tried shrimp and crab meat for the cats.  It's so discouraging when the reject our offerings.

I'm utterly exhausted from all the events this week.  Slept in the am, got hair done, and have vegged this afternoon.  The spirit is wiling but the body is weak...


----------



## Mindi B

Well, Miss Olive is well and truly refusing to eat at the moment.  She took about a quarter of an egg, scrambled, this morning, and that's all.  Of course my vet is closed for the entire weekend, making it executive decision time for Mindi.  So she's off Proin for now (if that helps, we may need to turn to estrogen therapies for her bladder); on Sucralfate in case it's GI upset; new food has been ordered for delivery next week; and DH is cooking up a bland lamb stew to try this afternoon.  The thing is, she is basically acting normal otherwise.  Alert, peaceful nights, out on a brief walk with DH right now, no vomiting.  Blood work done ten days ago was basically normal, even good for her age.  Vet's exam with extensive palpation two weeks ago was also good.  It may be time for an x-ray or ultrasound.
Crap.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, is she refusing treats?


----------



## Mindi B

No, CG, she was still taking those as of last night, at least.  Haven't offered one today.
She did just eat a small portion of DH's (patented ) Small Dog Stew.  
Thank heavens.
Maybe the Sucralfate is helping.  And the no Proin.  Waterproof beds at the ready!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

As long as she's eating something (even if it's just treats), that's a good thing.


----------



## Mindi B

I agree, CG.  It's not a long-term strategy, but if I can get her to eat some treats, a little lamb stew, and some egg at least she's getting some calories.  Poor wee little dawg.


----------



## India

Cg's right.  ANY food is better than none at all.  Glad DH has the key to Miss O's palate!


----------



## Mindi B

She ate some stew for dinner!  AND had treats for dessert!


----------



## Mindi B

Of course, Mindi "Miss Empiricism" B has managed to confound two variables--is it the cessation of Proin or the addition of Sucralfate that has helped?  OR some third, as yet unidentified variable?  I don't care at the moment, actually.  Sorry, former statistics professors.
We'll figure it out eventually.  Right now, I just need the wee dawg to EAT.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

That's the spirit, Mindi!  Give sweet Miss O a big hug for me!


----------



## Mindi B

Will do, CG!  That's my DH's answer to most things Olive-related: "Just love on her!"  So she gets "loved on" rather a lot.
As does HenHen.
But they have to stop upsetting their mom.  Sheesh.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi, maybe this is just her diabolical (dogabolical?) way of changing the menu chez Les Mindis?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> Will do, CG!  That's my DH's answer to most things Olive-related: "Just love on her!"  So she gets "loved on" rather a lot.
> As does HenHen.
> But they have to stop upsetting their mom.  Sheesh.



LOL!  Mindi, it's my answer to most things dog related, too.  I'm never far from a pup.  Right now, Dolly is on one side, Mia and Macy are on the other side, and Emma is just above my head.


----------



## mistikat

I love this photo, CG!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, my goodness, that is just too dang CUTE, CG!  I want to kiss the fuzz on the top of Emma's head!  And fondle those beautiful ears.  
mistikat, don't think we haven't considered that--that this is the end of Olive's long game.   Finally!  People food!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, Misti.  I just realized I haven't combed my hair today.  That's what happens when you basically live with and for 4 dogs.  

Mindi, I love Emma's "Rod Stewart" hairdo.  Cracks me up.  I have to keep her ears trimmed because they're so curly.  But, I love that it makes her still look like a puppy.


----------



## Mindi B

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, Misti.  I just realized I haven't combed my hair today.  That's what happens when you basically live with and for 4 dogs.
> 
> Mindi, I love Emma's "Rod Stewart" hairdo.  Cracks me up.  I have to keep her ears trimmed because they're so curly.  But, I love that it makes her still look like a puppy.



Hair combing is overrated.  That's one of the great things about dogs--They know this!
Emma's head fuzz slays me.  I would probably play with it all the time until she hated me. :shame:


----------



## mistikat

I was more focused on Emma's side eye ... epic!


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  When small dogs throw shade. . . it stays throwed!


----------



## mistikat

Add small cats to that!


----------



## ck21

Great pic, CG!  

Summer has returned to Munnesota.  Collin and I enjoyed a beautiful night watching our local pro soccer team.  He loved it!  So glad I decided to take him.  I thought he would be bored in 10 minutes, but he proved me wrong.


----------



## India

Life looks pretty good Chex cg!


----------



## csshopper

Cg-in our family where there are multiples in the house we call it "dog wrapping". Emma is a beauty, does she know it?

Mindi -tell Miz Olive to clean her bowl or you'll export the lamb stew to the West Coast. I love lamb stew. 

Do- love reading about your adventures with Collin. 

India-hope you got some rest after your hectic week.

Mistikat- I tried responding to your clever message and spelling, but spell check has been diabolical in mangling my attempts to replicate your word. Good one on your part!


----------



## csshopper

Ck ck ck I typed "ck" NOT "do" eeeeech,


----------



## Mindi B

Spell check is a tyrant.


----------



## lulilu

CG one of my new babies likes to sit at my head like that, purveying her kingdom.  And at the ready to jump onto her brother should he pass by and the mood moves her.

I love being a dog sandwich.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Luli, I'm with you&#8230;.a pup sammie is the best!


----------



## India

DGS1 came back yesterday and finished cleaning out all the kitchen drawers, wiping them out, washing everything, and then me editing and putting it all back.  A big grocery bag of multiples is now in the basement cabinets awaiting a GS first apartment someday!  This AM, I cleaned out my tray cabinet and Goodwill is getting a couple I haven't used in decades.  My daughter is right - cleaning out this house someday is going to be a HUGE burden for her.  I just keep reminding her that this is the price of my Hermes, jewelry and antiques - nothing is "free"!  I've had to clean out multiple houses over the years, and it is an enormous chore but there is also something about it that is the "final goodbye" - even more than the funeral.  It's a revisiting of your own childhood and a better understanding of who ones parents were as people.  Parents in my parents era (father born in 1901, mother in 1908), never really allowed their children to know them as people - it just wasn't done.  Perhaps they could have shared a bit more; perhaps today parents could share a bit less!  

I'm such a packrat!  In my apron drawer, I found my 7th grade Home Ec project - an bibbed apron in the fabric of my choice, with matching quilted oven mitt and pot holder.  They're in the washer as I write this.  I can't throw them out!  Also, an adorable bibbed Christmas apron from our church bazaar in St Louis.  DD had a matching child's apron - don't know where that is but I'm betting it's upstairs in the chest in which all her lovely dress clothes are still stored - former DIL would not allow my one and only DGD to wear any of these beautiful things.  I was able to send home with DS and grandchildren the last little girl dress coat DD ever had.  I bought it in a VERY expensive store on the Upper East Side in NYC.   It was burgundy wool with matching velvet trim.  It had a matching hat - DGD did not take that.  The burgundy matched the silk satin sash on a cream silk taffeta dress I had also paid an outrageous amount for from a NYC children's shop.  Someone said when they saw the dress (bought for the LA Cotillion Christmas party), "That's a dress to have ones portrait painted wearing!".  So I did!!!!  Here is a poor photo of her in the dress at age 11.  Oh how I miss the days when little girls (and boys!) wore beautiful clothes to church and children's parties and family special events!  They looked divine and they behaved SO much better when all dressed up.  Well, I have my memories and my DD did dress her boys beautifully when they were little.


----------



## ck21

It is 80 and sunny.  Life is good (even though DH is tucked inside the house missing at all--why, I'm not sure).


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Well, Miss O turned up her nose at dinner.  I am hoping the professionals' efforts fare better next week.  She will eat treats, so I don't think it's straight-up nausea, but she's surely not into what we're offering.  Sigh.  OB, that slightly malodorous package on your doorstep next week will be Olive's leftovers.  Enjoy!


You can send it my way too. I am sure DH would appreciate a home cooked meal.


csshopper said:


> Mindi- you are doing more cooking than I do. YIKES! I hope the vet food sparks a renewed appetite for Olive.
> 
> Yes, I continue to have support from dear children and step children. DSD is coming tomorrow night for a "sleep over", think popcorn and Netflix.


I am so glad that your family is so supportive.


Mindi B said:


> Well, Miss Olive is well and truly refusing to eat at the moment.  She took about a quarter of an egg, scrambled, this morning, and that's all.  Of course my vet is closed for the entire weekend, making it executive decision time for Mindi.  So she's off Proin for now (if that helps, we may need to turn to estrogen therapies for her bladder); on Sucralfate in case it's GI upset; new food has been ordered for delivery next week; and DH is cooking up a bland lamb stew to try this afternoon.  The thing is, she is basically acting normal otherwise.  Alert, peaceful nights, out on a brief walk with DH right now, no vomiting.  Blood work done ten days ago was basically normal, even good for her age.  Vet's exam with extensive palpation two weeks ago was also good.  *It may be time for an x-ray or ultrasound.*
> Crap.


It probably is time to get a look inside. Also, the vet can prescribe an appetite stimulant. It worked well for Nick when he wouldn't eat last year no matter what I made for him.


Mindi B said:


> No, CG, she was still taking those as of last night, at least.  Haven't offered one today.
> She did just eat a small portion of DH's (patented ) Small Dog Stew.
> Thank heavens.
> Maybe the Sucralfate is helping.  And the no Proin.  Waterproof beds at the ready!


I am glad that she ate something. There is just nothing worse when you can't get your babies to eat. I am saying lots of prayers for you and Miss O.


Cavalier Girl said:


> LOL!  Mindi, it's my answer to most things dog related, too.  I'm never far from a pup.  Right now, Dolly is on one side, Mia and Macy are on the other side, and Emma is just above my head.


What an awesome picture.


----------



## pursecrzy

Turkey day is done for another year. Phew!


----------



## LaenaLovely

India said:


> DGS1 came back yesterday and finished cleaning out all the kitchen drawers, wiping them out, washing everything, and then me editing and putting it all back.  A big grocery bag of multiples is now in the basement cabinets awaiting a GS first apartment someday!  This AM, I cleaned out my tray cabinet and Goodwill is getting a couple I haven't used in decades.  My daughter is right - cleaning out this house someday is going to be a HUGE burden for her.  I just keep reminding her that this is the price of my Hermes, jewelry and antiques - nothing is "free"!  I've had to clean out multiple houses over the years, and it is an enormous chore but there is also something about it that is the "final goodbye" - even more than the funeral.  It's a revisiting of your own childhood and a better understanding of who ones parents were as people.  Parents in my parents era (father born in 1901, mother in 1908), never really allowed their children to know them as people - it just wasn't done.  Perhaps they could have shared a bit more; perhaps today parents could share a bit less!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm such a packrat!  In my apron drawer, I found my 7th grade Home Ec project - an bibbed apron in the fabric of my choice, with matching quilted oven mitt and pot holder.  They're in the washer as I write this.  I can't throw them out!  Also, an adorable bibbed Christmas apron from our church bazaar in St Louis.  DD had a matching child's apron - don't know where that is but I'm betting it's upstairs in the chest in which all her lovely dress clothes are still stored - former DIL would not allow my one and only DGD to wear any of these beautiful things.  I was able to send home with DS and grandchildren the last little girl dress coat DD ever had.  I bought it in a VERY expensive store on the Upper East Side in NYC.   It was burgundy wool with matching velvet trim.  It had a matching hat - DGD did not take that.  The burgundy matched the silk satin sash on a cream silk taffeta dress I had also paid an outrageous amount for from a NYC children's shop.  Someone said when they saw the dress (bought for the LA Cotillion Christmas party), "That's a dress to have ones portrait painted wearing!".  So I did!!!!  Here is a poor photo of her in the dress at age 11.  Oh how I miss the days when little girls (and boys!) wore beautiful clothes to church and children's parties and family special events!  They looked divine and they behaved SO much better when all dressed up.  Well, I have my memories and my DD did dress her boys beautifully when they were little.





That is a beautiful painting and so glad you have the memory of when children used to dress so lovely.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Cavalier Girl said:


> LOL!  Mindi, it's my answer to most things dog related, too.  I'm never far from a pup.  Right now, Dolly is on one side, Mia and Macy are on the other side, and Emma is just above my head.




Oh that pup is too cute!


----------



## ck21

Holy cow--85 degrees yesterday, 50 degrees today.  Our patio furniture all blew off the side of the porch...

Good Monday.  Love the light holiday traffic!!


----------



## JulesB68

That's a bit of a turnaround CK! A friend's daughter is doing a 4 month exchange program at a university in your neck of the woods and I think the weather is coming as a bit of a shock to her! (That and the fact she can't get into bars over there!!)


----------



## JulesB68

CG, love the picture of Emma, she is such a cutie! 
We used to have a dog that loved to lie along the back of the sofa like that, but we were told it's a superiority thing because she felt she was top dog in our 'pack', looking down on us, and that we should have put a stop to it. Yeah right, like we were going to win that one!
Betty on the other hand just takes over every cushion she can spread herself on to! Not sure this is the most comfortable angle for a dog:


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, Betty Boo, you beauty!  She reminds me of Olive, Jules.  We have many pictures of Olive in poses of total abandon with pillows.  Now that she is old and crabby, it is not uncommon for her to spend minutes poking and digging and punching at a cushion, groaning and whining the entire time, until it is Just Right. 
ck, yikes!  That is a plunge, indeed. Significant drop overnight here, too, but not that dramatic!  Did your furniture survive the fall off the porch?


----------



## JulesB68

How's Miss O doing today? Think I'm with her on the moaning & groaning till I get the cushions just right too! Have to make sure that 'pea' doesn't disturb our snoozing!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Jules, Miss Betty is about as cute as it gets!


----------



## Mindi B

Well, in my hubris I tried mixing in some of Olive's old canned food with her new lamb stew and she gave me a look ("Yeah, nice try ma, but I wasn't born yesterday.") and walked away.  I fixed it and tried again, but now I've spooked her.  Oy.
We'll hope for more intake at lunch.  She is definitely more herself off the Proin, but we're watching carefully for, er, leakage.


----------



## megt10

JulesB68 said:


> CG, love the picture of Emma, she is such a cutie!
> We used to have a dog that loved to lie along the back of the sofa like that, but we were told it's a superiority thing because she felt she was top dog in our 'pack', looking down on us, and that we should have put a stop to it. Yeah right, like we were going to win that one!
> Betty on the other hand just takes over every cushion she can spread herself on to! Not sure this is the most comfortable angle for a dog:



Aww. Such a cute picture.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Well, in my hubris I tried mixing in some of Olive's old canned food with her new lamb stew and she gave me a look ("Yeah, nice try ma, but I wasn't born yesterday.") and walked away.  I fixed it and tried again, but now I've spooked her.  Oy.
> We'll hope for more intake at lunch.  She is definitely more herself off the Proin, but we're watching carefully for, er, leakage.



I am glad that she is more herself. If you haven't asked the vet for an appetite stimulant yet you might want to do so. It did wonders for Nick when he wouldn't eat.


----------



## ck21

Mindi-have you tried warming the food?


----------



## Mindi B

She's eating some lunch!  Yup, I do warm it up, ck.  Can't expect my spoiled-rotten canines to eat--gasp, shudder--_cold food_!  Oooooh, nooooooo.


----------



## India

Cold food!!!!  Absolutely not for the Mindi B canines!!!  Glad she's eating some lunch.  

Just today, someone on my Cavalier email list asked about side effects with Proin.  I told them your experience.  Hope Miss O is soon back to normal!

Went this afternoon to do homework with DGS2, per his request.  Yesterday was a disaster as both he and his father had forgotten he had a tennis tournament after school and had neglected to inform me.  I told his father I'd be there today right when he got home.  Great!  Last night, DGS2 called me to confirm I'd be there today - was dismayed that I wasn't there waiting for him at 6PM yesterday!  Told him I don't do late homework.  

So, today, I get to the house at 3:15.  Both boys there and can't get in the house - ask me to let them in - DSIL not there and they didn't know where he was.  I no longer have a key as front door lock broke and had to be replaced.  DGS1 remembered that he had a a key and we went in.   minute later, DGS2 throws a piece of paper in front of me; he has a Beta Club volunteer job today at his old elementary school a couple of blocks away.  I asked him why he didn't let me know so I could have come 45 minutes later?  He forgot until he was at school today - and he forgot to text/email/call me to ask for a later start.  I told him I was not waiting around for 45 minutes or more - one trip per day was the deal.  He said he'd cancel volunteer commitment - told him no, he needed to keep that.  We were just heading out of the garage (him on his bike) when up roars DSIL - tells DGS2 to get in the car fast - they're 15 minutes late for his dental app't.  Huh?  Claims he had no idea I was coming today - blamed DGS as it was up on the family calendar.  DGS now in tears - he's going to be in trouble with the teacher he was to help.  I told him to make his father call the teacher and apologize and say it was his fault.  

So, they're both now on notice (and I must send DD an email, too) that I need to be notified on Sunday evening as to what days I'm coming and what time, otherwise my offer to help will be rescinded.  This is ridiculous.  What am I - Ramen noodles - take off shelf, add boiling water and consume when convenient?  Between DGS2 and his father, this is doomed to failure.  Of course, I don't understand why DSIL can't supervise his own child and keep him on task and not watching TV when he's right there in the house, but apparently, that is beyond his capability.  Agggghhhhh!!!!!


----------



## tesi

love to all, and the respective pups.    sending vibes and good wishes.

been away in louisville for my bf's son's wedding.  what a party!!!   make that parties&#8230;..
a crazy weekend.  i've gained 2 pounds.


----------



## ck21

Tesi-  always good to see you.

India-your involvements with your grandkids is wonderful, even if things don't always go according to plan.


----------



## Mindi B

Remember the scissor-sucking?  Still going strong.  My computer is dead.  DH's is going.  The basement drainage is going to cost almost a Birkin unit.
I am unhappied.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, sorry to hear it.  I would be very unhappy with either any of those issues, let alone all 3.  Hope Olive continues to eat.  And the others don't cost as much as you think.


----------



## India

tesi, I'm heart sick to hear you were in my town and we didn't get to meet!  I know - Louisville weddings are one party after another.  Heck!

DD has decided that my helping is more trouble than its worth.  I will have DGS2 all weekend and I'm going to talk to him about how to avoid distractions and do his work - I can be on-call if he thinks he's not able to stay on task and can talk him down - sort of like an AA sponsor.  

I'm SO excited!  I'm getting a new computer!!!  I've been waiting for Apple to come out with the iMac 21" with the retina display - 28" is too big and too expensive - and it came out today!  I'm ordering one immediately - will give my 2009 iMac to my grandsons to use until it dies.  Mindi, you and DH should look into this - great new product with better screen, more memory, new improved rechargeable cordless mouse and keyboard.  I've been using Apple computers now for 25 years and have never had but one repair - on an LCIII that I bought used but was covered under AppleCare.  Pretty good track record!  No wonder Apple and Hermes paired up - great design, well made products!


----------



## scarletambience

Hello Ladies! Is it too early to ask when the Paris/Hermes soldes are set for January 2016? I am planning my trip there in Jan and would prefer not to miss it  - any information is much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## JulesB68

Hi Scarlet, a thread usually gets started on the Paris Sale a couple of months before in the Shopping sub-forum, so best to keep checking there. Hope you have a great time when you go!


----------



## tesi

india-  barely had a minute to breathe-  what beautiful country.  and the louisville country club had the most amazing food!  best ever at a wedding, hands down.  so sorry to have missed you as well-we stayed at the brown in the city.  also exquisite.  next time we are there for a visit we will connect for certain.

mindi-  i am so sorry about the trifecta of troubles.  i find that difficulties do come in bunches so perhaps after this you will be in the clear?  truly hoping so..

and i wholeheartedly support the acquisition of an apple.  we love our MacBooks in this house. LOVE LOVE.  dd#1 is working on obtaining the hermes/apple watch but she has a specific model/color in mind and its difficult.  i suppose i am welcoming her into the world of hermes lists/waits/drama

love to all.


----------



## Mindi B

Trifecta my fanny, tesi.  We are into octagonal territory. . . .


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Trifecta my fanny, tesi.  We are into octagonal territory. . . .



A virtual load of heavy duty tin foil headed your way. Stay under wraps.......

Seriously, hope things improve soon!


----------



## csshopper

India-are you connected yet? Love the Retina screen. Last year when a replacement to our aged Mac was needed we splurged on the 27" for DH. Figured since our travel was sharply curtailed due to some of his limitations, he could at least enjoy a first class computer for recreation. Do not regret it at all. I'm using it more and more for Netflix as an alternative to the TV, doesn't seem as lonely as watching that big Sony by myself.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, css.  And I agree about a slightly smaller screen feeling more cozy!  I like watching really terrible horror movies in bed on my iPad.  'Kus I am the kween of kitsch kulture.


----------



## ck21

Mindi--thinking of you.

It's almost the weekend!!!!!!  Yahooooooooo!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, ck!
SoCal Peeps--Are you all okay?  Thinking of you after yesterday's crazy storms.  Check in with us, okay?


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, ck!
> SoCal Peeps--Are you all okay?  Thinking of you after yesterday's crazy storms.  Check in with us, okay?



Is it just me? It seems increasingly that "crazy weather" is becoming the new "normal" and I sincerely worry about the world in which my younger grandchildren will be maturing.

Sorry, that may be too much heavy thinking for a Friday night. 

Hope everyone has a great week-end.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, css.  And I agree about a slightly smaller screen feeling more cozy!  I like watching really terrible horror movies in bed on my iPad.  'Kus I am the kween of kitsch kulture.


 


Any horror movies you can recommend, Mindi?  Not too gross ones.   Actually, I haven't seen it in years but a Dracula with George Hamilton is pretty much perfect.  It's kitsch.


----------



## ck21

Wrapping up a great Friday.  Relaxing day working at home and a nice evening with DM and Hot Cars.  Going to boot camp in the morning--hope it's good!!


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  ck, the combination of "boot camp" and "good" is an oxymoron to me!
eagle, I hesitate to recommend movies because taste is so varied--I worry that someone will watch something I suggest and decide they need to hit the "Ignore" button on me from that moment forward.  I watched a no-budget, two-man, one-camera movie--one of those where one of the actors was also the director and co-writer, probably shot it over the weekend sorts of things--but it was like nothing I'd ever seen.  It's called "Creep" (which is a terrible name, actually.  Too generic).  An actor called Mark Duplass plays the titular character, and he is amazing at threading the needle between being a figure of pathos one second and absolutely terrifyingly Not Normal the next.  Which is the key to the plot.  But he was terrific. No (on-screen) blood--just very, very disturbing.  I was yelling at the protagonist, "You are an IDIOT!  DON'T DO THAT!"  But, alas, he did that.  Bad decision.  Here's what one professional critic had to say (Olivia Armstrong on Decider.com): "Creep is a blend of found-footage, unsettling buddy comedy, and snuff reality; arguably making it the first horror film of its kind to mesh elements of a pitch-black humor while commenting on the heightened paranoia of Craigslist crimes in the digital age."
Anyway, it's about 80 minutes, available on Netflix, and I just violated my own "no recommendations" rule.  So please remember, I wear a tinfoil hat: Make the necessary extrapolations about my cinematic taste.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi, Mark Duplass is also in Transparent, which is a fantastic show. The show's creator worked on Six Feet Under (which I loved) and there is a lot of the same vibe to it. I think all the characters are thoroughly unlikeable in may ways which makes it a bit hard to watch at times but still oh so compelling!


----------



## India

Not yet half way through the weekend with DGS2 and already exhausted!  There is a VERY good reason God invented menopause!  Children are for the YOUNG!  He's a delight but all this transporting.  He won his tennis match last night - I nearly froze (even with a sweater and a jacket as we ended up with one of the outdoor courts.  He plays again today at 12:45 and has a birthday party to hell and gone at 3:30.  Don't know what happens if he wins at 12:45!  No one told me much about all this - DD said it was DSIL's job to do so; DSIL couldn't remember anything.  Ah, family!  Off to pul rehab for about an hour.  It will be one time when exercise will be relaxing!


----------



## ck21

Boot camp was fun.  Now we're getting ready for "zoo boo"!


----------



## Mindi B

"Zoo Boo" I could do (rhyme intended).  Boot camp, not so much.
Snag me a Snickers bar, okay?


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  ck, the combination of "boot camp" and "good" is an oxymoron to me!
> eagle, I hesitate to recommend movies because taste is so varied--I worry that someone will watch something I suggest and decide they need to hit the "Ignore" button on me from that moment forward.  I watched a no-budget, two-man, one-camera movie--one of those where one of the actors was also the director and co-writer, probably shot it over the weekend sorts of things--but it was like nothing I'd ever seen.  It's called "Creep" (which is a terrible name, actually.  Too generic).  An actor called Mark Duplass plays the titular character, and he is amazing at threading the needle between being a figure of pathos one second and absolutely terrifyingly Not Normal the next.  Which is the key to the plot.  But he was terrific. No (on-screen) blood--just very, very disturbing.  I was yelling at the protagonist, "You are an IDIOT!  DON'T DO THAT!"  But, alas, he did that.  Bad decision.  Here's what one professional critic had to say (Olivia Armstrong on Decider.com): "Creep is a blend of found-footage, unsettling buddy comedy, and snuff reality; arguably making it the first horror film of its kind to mesh elements of a pitch-black humor while commenting on the heightened paranoia of Craigslist crimes in the digital age."
> Anyway, it's about 80 minutes, available on Netflix, and I just violated my own "no recommendations" rule.  So please remember, I wear a tinfoil hat: Make the necessary extrapolations about my cinematic taste.


 
Thanks for the recommendation,*Mindi.*  I will check out the site you mentioned, Decider.com.   Usually I just got to Rotten Tomatoes.  Did you ever watch The Blair Witch Project?   I have gone hiking in the MD woods (many light-years ago) so I appreciate the trees in the woods being spaced just right. 


 "Creep" is an easy title to remember.


----------



## Mindi B

I actually don't know much about Decider, eagle, but that critic's description was spot-on for "Creep."  
I really liked "The Blair Witch Project."  The first "found footage" movie, also shot on a shoestring, and I thought it was clever, well-acted, and extremely spooky.
Love me an off-beat scary movie.


----------



## ck21

Zoo boo!


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> I actually don't know much about Decider, eagle, but that critic's description was spot-on for "Creep."
> I really liked "The Blair Witch Project."  The first "found footage" movie, also shot on a shoestring, and I thought it was clever, well-acted, and extremely spooky.
> Love me an off-beat scary movie.


 
I loved it, too.  It's like a personal sign of fall.  Late last summer we were driving back from Baltimore and passed Burkittsville, MD -- that was creepy enough by itself!  It hadn't registered on me that the place existed IRL.   


The only thing that puzzles me is that the cable rental (_spoiler alert_) doesn't seem to show one of the kids facing the wall at the end.  Like it got clipped out.  


Anyhow, I watch Blair Witch at least twice every fall.


----------



## Mindi B

I watched it recently, and also a "behind-the-scenes" piece in which the filmmakers talked about how they cast the townsfolk (lots of real people, some ringers--the actors didn't know who was who) and terrorized the cast at night.  Really fun stuff!  Well, not for the cast at the time, of course.  Fun to learn about, though.


----------



## eagle1002us

I saw something like that on the web.  Cleverly getting the cast to improvise.  Also, I saw that the deteriorated house in the movie was eventually torn down by the State even tho folks argued against it.  Maybe the State government was afraid some nutcases would "appropriate" it?  A cabin like that belongs in a Universal Studio tour complete with handprints and all.


How are the ratties?


----------



## Mindi B

Ratties are behaving themselves.  But DH is off on another trip, so this would be the time for them to make their move.  
Also, general havoc will probably ensue, as it usually does when DH is away.  But this time, I have his mom visiting, so my usual expedient of losing my mind and swearing like a longshoreman is off the table.  Not sure how I'll manage without those go-tos.


----------



## pursecrzy

Time to pull out the extra fancy tinfoil hat Mindi!


----------



## eagle1002us

ck21 said:


> Zoo boo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160628


 


That is one cute kid and one cute picture.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Ratties are behaving themselves.  But DH is off on another trip, so this would be the time for them to make their move.
> Also, general havoc will probably ensue, as it usually does when DH is away.  But this time, I have his mom visiting, so my usual expedient of losing my mind and swearing like a longshoreman is off the table.  Not sure how I'll manage without those go-tos.


 


Well, you can always blow off steam by yelling, "Rats!!!!"


----------



## Mindi B

Nice hat, pursey!  Mine has two pointy bits on the top and an extra sort of hangy-downy, neck covery piece at the back, but I have been thinking about going in a more stylish direction. . . .
LOL, eagle, and my poor MIL hates rodents, so if I yell "Rats!" for any reason she may need resuscitation.  I'd probably be better off with "&@*%*&)97&7#!"


----------



## eagle1002us

Hardly anyone says "Rats!!" anymore.    That's why tv bleeps everything.   Rats! is a civilized exclamation.


----------



## Mindi B

I still say "Phooey!"  Is that civilized?  Or just silly?


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> Zoo boo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160628



Hands down, the cutest one in the picture is Collin. His smile always makes me smile in response. Thanks for sharing him ck!


----------



## lulilu

CK, you are an amazing mom -- always taking Collin to stuff boys love to do.

My son got married this past weekend.  A 3 day extravaganza, with the wedding at the Cathedral (where the Pope said Mass) and reception at a downtown hotel, with rehearsal dinner, morning after brunch, evening after dinner, and they finally flew off to Paris yesterday.

In the middle of the pre-wedding prep, I came down with a kidney infection, and I am still recovering from all of it.  I don't know how much sleep it will take to get back to normal.  I have DS2 here until Wed, when he returns to Hawaii, and will leave for 6 months in Korea on Saturday.

All my kids were in the wedding, and DD2 (maid of honor) and DS2 (best man) ran themselves ragged trying to do everything for everyone.  Very proud of them.  

The guests came from everywhere, from Mexico City, Toronto, Poland, California, you name it.  It was a polyglot to say the least.

Is it wrong to say I am relieved it's over?


----------



## India

ck, that is one adorable little boy!!!  Enjoy him while he's still little - they grow up WAY too fast (says she who had 13 yr old DGS2 for the weekend!).

Mindi, DH was a teacher and teachers really can't swear in class - at least they should NOT swear in class.  So, he trained himself to use those ancient words, "horsefeathers" and "balderdash".  They served him quite well and he said them very naturally so it was never affected.  Sure works in "polite company"!

lull, that sounds like quite a wedding!  The Pope said Mass?  What a thrill for the bride and groom!  Yes, it sounds like YOU will need a honeymoon to recover from such an extravaganza!  Hope you're feeling better soon - a kidney infection can be very serious - even a UTI can make one utterly miserable.

I spoke by phone with LDM last night and she asked me to give all of you her Chat Love.  She has a LOT going on in her life right now and it's easier not to share it and instead keep herself VERY busy with the things she most loves doing, i.e. being fabulously creative, and also spending a lot of time with that darling grandson.

Her father is making an important address in Rome in early Nov and he has invited LDM and her sister to accompany him.  So, perhaps after the trip, she'll be back.

She did PROMISE she will return to her Chap Peeps and hope you all understand her absence.  No mud slides near her - just lots and lots of hot weather.


----------



## lulilu

India, I am obviously not thinking clearly yet.  It was one of the cathedrals where the Pope said mass when he was in the US.  

But they do have an appointment to some weekly ceremony in Rome next week when the Pope blesses newlyweds (kind of close, huh?  lol)


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu, wow.  Congrats on the occasion, and congrats on surviving it, and take good care while you recover!  Good for your kids for all rallying to the nuptial cause.


----------



## tesi

lulilu-   many many congrats!  sounds like a wonderful weekend- and the weather was beautiful, a crisp cool fall weekend.  now rest and relish-  and get better!

ck-  love me some collin.  precious little man!   hugs from me-

mindi-  good luck with mom in the house and dh away.  may the drama be minimal and happy times abundant!

india-  i am so happy you updated us on ldm.  i think of her often and wish her and the entire family only the best.  please send my love to her&#8230;&#8230;.
and promise, next time i'm in kentucky i will alight upon your doorstep&#8230;..

hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.  dh and i did a kitchen tour in NJ and then a tribeca loft tour in nyc with dd#1 and her bf.  saw some fabulous places but there is no place like home!   love to all&#8230;..


----------



## csshopper

lulilu-the wedding sounds like one that will be talked about for generations to come. Hope you are feeling better.

India- thank you for sharing the message from LDM. I think of her often. Look forward to her return to Chat. 

Quiet Monday of "puttering around" as my DM used to say.


----------



## India

css, why is "puttering around" so totally exhausting?  I did not get dressed today as I had paperwork and multiple phone calls to make.  I'm trying to re-finance my house in order to do some major work - in-ground irrigation system, repave the driveway, fix some ceilings and a bit of updating in my kitchen (no, not a gut job - I wish!), and fix my Vineyard rental for next summer.  

I was put on hold for ages, got incorrect information, left call-back numbers, only one call returned, same info given over and over again and question asked about what I had just said.  Arghhh!!!  

I have accomplished exactly nothing today with the exception of watering the outdoor plants that are in for the winter on my sun porch.


----------



## ck21

India-refinancing is exhausting!  I did it twice in the first two years in this house!!

We survived the pizza buffet with pumpkin crafts and face painting.  Hot Cars loved the madness of it all!


----------



## ck21

Tesi and CSS--such wonderful adventures!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Ratties are behaving themselves.  But DH is off on another trip, so this would be the time for them to make their move.
> Also, general havoc will probably ensue, as it usually does when DH is away.  But this time, I have his mom visiting, so my usual expedient of losing my mind and swearing like a longshoreman is off the table.  Not sure how I'll manage without those go-tos.




Listening to tv today I realized that "oh my gosh" is the most civilized exclamation.  This is what people of good breeding say.   


I think one has to be trained to say "oh my gosh" rather than blurt out something more colorful (and, on occasion, fun to say).  I don't know if I'll ever make the cut.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Personally, if I must be civilized, I'd prefer to say "Balderdash!" than "Oh, my gosh!"

Ok, let's be honest here.  
Me, being me, is a lot more likely to pull out "Suffering Sappho!"  or "Great Gaia!" 
Yes, I am a geek.  And while I am a Marvel geek, most of the time, I do adore Wonder Woman

But Balderdash, although it was never associated with Wonder Woman, does have a beautiful plumy tone, especially with the leading B-sound.  It reminds me of casting off when fly fishing - throwing the word out there quickly, and then slowly pulling it in.


----------



## eagle1002us

The only hesitation I would have in saying "balderdash" is that to me it sounds like I am saying "t'ain't so" (talk about quaint).  I need a phrase that works for surprise.   I have a little arsenal of abbreviated expressions of which WTH is the most couth.  Curiously, when I do use expressions of the WTH variety, it's usually with a person younger than me by oh, maybe two decades.  And, they always seem kinda pleased to hear emphatic expressions about how crazy the world is.  I admire the people that have the self control to say, "Oh my gosh," though.   


I didn't follow WonderWoman.  As an adult, I did continue to follow Bullwinkle Moose, Rocky the Flying Squirrel, Boris and Natasha.  They all had colorful expressions but I can't remember any of them.   And, I did like Courage the Cowardly Dog but I haven't seen any of all these cartoons for getting on a decade.   I think I have the senior citizen version of Comcast.  It has a lot of Fred Astaire movies.


----------



## eagle1002us

lulilu said:


> CK, you are an amazing mom -- always taking Collin to stuff boys love to do.
> 
> My son got married this past weekend.  A 3 day extravaganza, with the wedding at the Cathedral (where the Pope said Mass) and reception at a downtown hotel, with rehearsal dinner, morning after brunch, evening after dinner, and they finally flew off to Paris yesterday.
> 
> In the middle of the pre-wedding prep, I came down with a kidney infection, and I am still recovering from all of it.  I don't know how much sleep it will take to get back to normal.  I have DS2 here until Wed, when he returns to Hawaii, and will leave for 6 months in Korea on Saturday.
> 
> All my kids were in the wedding, and DD2 (maid of honor) and DS2 (best man) ran themselves ragged trying to do everything for everyone.  Very proud of them.
> 
> The guests came from everywhere, from Mexico City, Toronto, Poland, California, you name it.  It was a polyglot to say the least.
> 
> Is it wrong to say I am relieved it's over?


 
What an extravaganza!  Most impressive.


----------



## Vintage Leather

eagle1002us said:


> The only hesitation I would have in saying "balderdash" is that to me it sounds like I am saying "t'ain't so" (talk about quaint).  I need a phrase that works for surprise.   I have a little arsenal of abbreviated expressions of which WTH is the most couth.  Curiously, when I do use expressions of the WTH variety, it's usually with a person younger than me by oh, maybe two decades.  And, they always seem kinda pleased to hear emphatic expressions about how crazy the world is.  I admire the people that have the self control to say, "Oh my gosh," though.
> 
> 
> I didn't follow WonderWoman.  As an adult, I did continue to follow Bullwinkle Moose, Rocky the Flying Squirrel, Boris and Natasha.  They all had colorful expressions but I can't remember any of them.   And, I did like Courage the Cowardly Dog but I haven't seen any of all these cartoons for getting on a decade.   I think I have the senior citizen version of Comcast.  It has a lot of Fred Astaire movies.



Actually, the meaning of balderdash is "nonsense." So it's a good phrase when someone else is being a pretentious idiot.  

The only phrase I remember was "Hokey Smoke, Bullwinkle!"  I did love that show; Bullwinkle always had some of the driest one-liners.  
Interestingly enough, when we were getting custody of the Knight, our lawyer strongly advised us to move to an undisclosed location for the month between when the Liar was served and the first meeting with the judge. (Until the judge affirmed my status, the Liar could have legally kidnapped him)  The location was code name: Frostbite Falls; the Liar was code name: Natasha, her sugar daddy was Boris, and as for the Knight... well, his code name was "Football"  My code name was Rocky - I was trying to figure out what people were trying to say with that one... 

As for Wonder Woman, I recently read a biography of the original creator.  A fascinating man.  In amongst the things worthy of noting about him, he invented the lie detector test, and was in a polyamorous BDSM relationship with Margaret Sanger's niece.  
So there was a reason why the original Wonder Woman was a feminist icon who was tied up an awful lot...
It was still a lot of fun.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh my gosh, have I learned some interesting things this morning.


----------



## India

I agree, Mindi!  What a way to start the day with all this knowledge.  Who knew?

As for "t'aint so", I love that phrase.  I guess as I get older, I get MUCH "quainter"!


----------



## Mindi B

Tarnation!  Jumpin' Jehosaphat!  Golly gee willikers!
This is fun!


----------



## lulilu

good grief is my non-cuss phrase.  I am afraid I don't use it enough.  India, I have to start acting my age - I certainly feel it.

thanks for the kind thoughts re the wedding.  the bride was wholly in charge and did a beautiful job.  we did the groom's family stuff -- rehearsal dinner and brunch etc.  but I must say (and always have), money better spent on a downpayment but I wasn't consulted lol.  I don't mean that in a mean way, but it does seem so extravagant, down to the wine bottles as  you checked in and on and on.....

but she is the sweetest girl (really woman) and my son is a truly lucky man.  I hope the rest of their lives are so blessed.  she is beautiful, inside and out and a perfect example of "pretty is as pretty does."


----------



## Mindi B

Well, that's just the best, lulilu.  If you really love and respect your new DIL, you (and your son) are fortunate indeed.


----------



## etoile de mer

eagle1002us said:


> The only hesitation I would have in saying "balderdash" is that to me it sounds like I am saying "t'ain't so" (talk about quaint).  I need a phrase that works for surprise.   I have a little arsenal of abbreviated expressions of which WTH is the most couth.  Curiously, when I do use expressions of the WTH variety, it's usually with a person younger than me by oh, maybe two decades.  And, they always seem kinda pleased to hear emphatic expressions about how crazy the world is.  I admire the people that have the self control to say, "Oh my gosh," though.
> 
> 
> I didn't follow WonderWoman.  As an adult, I did continue to follow Bullwinkle Moose, Rocky the Flying Squirrel, Boris and Natasha.  They all had colorful expressions but I can't remember any of them.   And, I did like Courage the Cowardly Dog but I haven't seen any of all these cartoons for getting on a decade.   I think I have the senior citizen version of Comcast.  It has a lot of Fred Astaire movies.



Loved Rocky & Bullwinkle!  Most often I just say "oh my". Brief, and covers lots of ground with slight variation of intonation!


----------



## csshopper

Love this conversation. In the course of 71 years have found that sometimes a protracted
 R-E-A-L-L-Y??????? communicates quite nicely. My father's fave was "oh, fiddlesticks!" Hadn't thought about that in years.

India- puttering is exhausting because at our age we still have memories of really good customer service, and that is too often the exception these days. Financial things are utterly exhausting. I shuddered involuntarily when I read what you are involved in. In 2014 when we bought this house we did a 2 month "bridge loan" while coordinating the escrows of two properties. It was a nightmare. The local bank sold the loan off to a lender back east. Each time I would call to monitor the transaction status I would be told "We have no record of that Loan #" and then someone would put me on hold and eventually come back with the information which they DID in fact have on file. My stomach used to go into knots every time I dialed that number. Paying it off was a HUGE relief!


----------



## Mindi B

Ohboyohboy, don't get me started on customer service.  There are basically two alternatives.  Either they can tell you nothing ("We have no record of that loan") or they can tell you what you already know ("That heel height is listed as 1.5."  "Yes, I'm also looking at your website and I see that.  But I called you because if you look at the _picture_, the heel is clearly at least 3."  "Yes, ma'am.  Our information says that the heel is 1.5."  "Get bent.")
Er, I mean "Fiddlesticks."
I am not a nice woman.


----------



## chaneljewel

Back to chat...DH is doing well with his rotator cup surgery.  It took longer than usual as he had much damage but is in little pain.  He's a strong one!
India, I'm so glad that you heard from LDM.  I'm praying all is well with her.
My 'go to' word is sugar.  I don't curse...I have but can't remember the last time I slipped and said something.  It's just not my character to do it.  Believe me, my sister has made up for every curse word I've never said in my life!  Sailor mouth for sure!


----------



## eagle1002us

Jiminey Crickets.   I probably misspelled that one.  I've never used it.  Sounds dumb to me.  I used to say, "Holy Cow" but have stopped a long time ago b/c is that PC?   


I never watched the Crocodile Hunter (I'm referring to the Aussie that got stabbed by a sting ray, most terribly and sadly).  I believe he said, "crikey!" which does have pizazz. Can you see the Donald in a debate saying, "Crikey!"  It's a mental image with a certain indefinable charm especially if he's wearing his red hat.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Tarnation!  Jumpin' Jehosaphat!  Golly gee willikers!
> This is fun!


 
Gee that's swell!!


(I do watch my Fred Astaire . . .)


----------



## eagle1002us

Vintage Leather said:


> Personally, if I must be civilized, I'd prefer to say "Balderdash!" than "Oh, my gosh!"
> 
> Ok, let's be honest here.
> Me, being me, is a lot more likely to pull out "Suffering Sappho!"  or "Great Gaia!"
> Yes, I am a geek.  And while I am a Marvel geek, most of the time, I do adore Wonder Woman
> 
> But Balderdash, although it was never associated with Wonder Woman, does have a beautiful plumy tone, especially with the leading B-sound.  It reminds me of casting off when fly fishing - throwing the word out there quickly, and then slowly pulling it in.


 
I can definitely see the tonal range potential of "Balderdash."  "Oh my gosh" is nowhere near as mellifluous.


----------



## eagle1002us

Vintage Leather said:


> Actually, the meaning of balderdash is "nonsense." So it's a good phrase when someone else is being a pretentious idiot.
> 
> The only phrase I remember was "Hokey Smoke, Bullwinkle!"  I did love that show; Bullwinkle always had some of the driest one-liners.
> Interestingly enough, when we were getting custody of the Knight, our lawyer strongly advised us to move to an undisclosed location for the month between when the Liar was served and the first meeting with the judge. (Until the judge affirmed my status, the Liar could have legally kidnapped him)  The location was code name: Frostbite Falls; the Liar was code name: Natasha, her sugar daddy was Boris, and as for the Knight... well, his code name was "Football"  My code name was Rocky - I was trying to figure out what people were trying to say with that one...
> 
> As for Wonder Woman, I recently read a biography of the original creator.  A fascinating man.  In amongst the things worthy of noting about him, he invented the lie detector test, and was in a polyamorous BDSM relationship with Margaret Sanger's niece.
> So there was a reason why the original Wonder Woman was a feminist icon who was tied up an awful lot...
> It was still a lot of fun.




*Vintage*, you're right!  I can hear it:  "Hokey smoke, Bullwinkle!" in Rocky's kinda high-pitched (well, he is a _flying_ squirrel) voice that tapers off into a tinge of disappointment.


----------



## eagle1002us

Vintage Leather said:


> Actually, the meaning of balderdash is "nonsense." So it's a good phrase when someone else is being a pretentious idiot.
> 
> The only phrase I remember was "Hokey Smoke, Bullwinkle!"  I did love that show; Bullwinkle always had some of the driest one-liners.
> Interestingly enough, when we were getting custody of the Knight, our lawyer strongly advised us to move to an undisclosed location for the month between when the Liar was served and the first meeting with the judge. (Until the judge affirmed my status, the Liar could have legally kidnapped him)  The location was code name: Frostbite Falls; the Liar was code name: Natasha, her sugar daddy was Boris, and as for the Knight... well, his code name was "Football"  My code name was Rocky - I was trying to figure out what people were trying to say with that one...
> 
> As for Wonder Woman, I recently read a biography of the original creator.  A fascinating man.  In amongst the things worthy of noting about him, he invented the lie detector test, and was in a polyamorous BDSM relationship with Margaret Sanger's niece.
> So there was a reason why the original Wonder Woman was a feminist icon who was tied up an awful lot...
> It was still a lot of fun.




Rocky was the smart/logical one, right, *Vintage*?


----------



## etoile de mer

eagle1002us said:


> Gee that's swell!!
> 
> 
> (I do watch my Fred Astaire . . .)



Gosh I love "gee that's swell"!  When things are not going quite as expected, I usually say, "oh bother"!  I think it comes from from "Winnie the Pooh"?


----------



## Mindi B

Yes, "Oh, bother"--that's Pooh.
Rocket J. Squirrel was performed by voice actress June Foray, who also was Natasha (and tons of other cartoon characters as well).  Just a tasty little trivia tidbit for ya.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Oh my gosh, have I learned some interesting things this morning.


 


Too funny *Mindi*!  Oh my gosh, you're an example for us all!


----------



## eagle1002us

India said:


> I agree, Mindi!  What a way to start the day with all this knowledge.  Who knew?
> 
> As for "t'aint so", I love that phrase.  I guess as I get older, I get MUCH "quainter"!


 


India, "quaint" can be synonymous with "cozy" as in a quaint bungalow.   I remember an interior picture of a chair beside a window looking out on a garden.   Yours from a while back on tpf.   It was most definitely cozy.   You are the queen of cozy.


----------



## India

Why did I ever start this!!!  Spent THREE HOURS on the phone doing the preliminary application for my new mortgage yesterday afternoon.  By the time I got off, my eyes were crossed I was so exhausted.  I am saving a LOT, though.  

This AM, started calling underground irrigation companies.  Most likely, this will not be doable until spring due to the local water company, who take 4-6 WEEKS to come out and put in the new meter.  In our town, if the system runs off the regular meter, one is charged by the local sewage district and the charges are equal to or above that of the water bill (when this is going into the ground, not into sewers!).  So, a separate meter must be installed so that I won't have to pay all those sewage charges.  It should save me at least $600 a year, not chump change.  I really wanted to get it installed and my lawn sodded as quickly as possible this fall.  Oh well...

Driveway paving company also probably won't be able to do this till spring.  Fence company is coming on Tues to see if they can fit me into their busy schedule this fall.  

And the list goes on and on and on...  I thought the economy was still bad and people needed work...


----------



## India

I have been on the phone ALL day today, trying to get ahold of various workmen - am utterly exhausted.  Cleaning woman was waiting for a ride - said there was a man walking around my front yard.  Went out and it was my roofer/gutter man measuring for the gutter guard I must buy.  I need 140 ft by tomorrow AM!  Yikes!  A little notice would have been welcome!  So SIL is taking me Home Depot later this evening in his Suburban (don't think it would fit in the Audi Q5) to buy this stuff. Guess no rehab for me in am - really need to be here to supervise...or at least I think I do, control freak that I am.  

I am SO tired...


----------



## ck21

India-wow, I would be exhausted too.

Actually, I am exhausted.  Work is emotionally exhausting and by this point in the week I am done, only I have 2 more days to gut through.

Thinking of my peeps!


----------



## luxicandy

Hi ladies
I'm fairly new to the forum and was hoping if you all could help me with some questions. 
I'm looking to buy a vintage hermes in the year 2000 and the bag is priced around 5000 dollars. Do you guys think its worth the price, the bag has scratches and some color fading around the edges. Do you guys think the hermes spa would help ? If anyone could help me with these questions it would be great


----------



## chaneljewel

India, I'm tired reading about your home issues.  It so frustrating to not get service.  It took four phone calls to get the heating company to come out and service our heater.  He finally came today and said that he can't keep workers who want to actually work.  Just a sad situation.


----------



## lulilu

ck21 said:


> India-wow, I would be exhausted too.
> 
> Actually, I am exhausted.  Work is emotionally exhausting and by this point in the week I am done, only I have 2 more days to gut through.
> 
> Thinking of my peeps!



Ck, I know this type of exhaustion.  By the end of the week I am propelling myself forward.  And I fall asleep on the sofa as soon as I sit down.  The stress of work and the commute is almost too much.

Hugs and good thoughts.


----------



## Mindi B

luxicandy said:


> Hi ladies
> I'm fairly new to the forum and was hoping if you all could help me with some questions.
> I'm looking to buy a vintage hermes in the year 2000 and the bag is priced around 5000 dollars. Do you guys think its worth the price, the bag has scratches and some color fading around the edges. Do you guys think the hermes spa would help ? If anyone could help me with these questions it would be great



There just aren't any simple answers, unfortunately, as there are so many variables to consider.  Hermes will only spa authentic bags (and is getting stingier about that, I hear), so first things first:  HAVE THE BAG AUTHENTICATED, if you haven't already.  Second, how well a bag can be restored depends on the type of leather, among other things.  Do a search on this forum to learn more about how various leathers age and how well they "spa."   Finally, the "is it worth it" question comes down to your own needs and taste.  How much do you love this bag/size/leather/color?  What is or was the retail price for this bag via the boutiques and does the resale price seem reasonable to YOU?  How significant is $5000 in your life?  If the bag doesn't spa well, how sad will you be about its remaining flaws?  Most of these are questions only you can answer, but a diligent search of tPF will give you more concrete info on which to base your decision.  Good luck!


----------



## Mindi B

Sending good thoughts out to all our very hardworking, go-to-eleven Peeps.
My main vehicle's engine light just came on yesterday.
The basement jackhammering begins one week from yesterday.
I will be under my bed with an entire package of tinfoil, if anyone wants me.


----------



## India

Mindi, please send tinfoil immediately, as well as instructions on how to construct the hat!!!

AGGGHHH!!!  I'm SO tired.  Yesterday, the gutter guys didn't show up first thing in the AM as advertised.  Called - they would be here at 2PM.  Then what the heck was I doing at Home Depot at 8:30 last night getting the gutter guards!!!  They showed up and I told them that before they installed all the guards on the front, please ring my doorbell and let me see how ONE looked installed as I had some doubts about it.  One of the workers goes to the truck and brings out an aluminum gutter guard which must be screwed down and he said he "knew a guy" who could use these for me for about $3000 for the entire house.  I said - not happening.  Well, how about $1800 for just the front (that's where seeing them bothers me - can't even see them on the back they're up so high.  $1800 for 60 ft?  Are you kidding?  Not happening.  So, they rang the doorbell and I hated the way it looked.  I told them to go ahead and use them on the upper back gutter.  At that time, I reminded them for a SECOND TIME that the guards taken off the front and the upper back were to be saved and used on the 1st level on the back to fill in where ones had broken or blown away or thrown away by same company doing the two roofs the past two years.  I also questioned the way the gutter was hung on the front end of the house near the driveway - it was sitting on the dental molding instead of being above it.  At the other end, it was correct.  He argued with me and said it had to tilt down - then why wasn't it tilting at the other end?  No explanation and I said I would call the owner (a friend as well as a longtime customer) and see about this.  

At that time, I had to get them to move their trucks as I had a 5PM hair app't - hairdresser going out of town for a wedding and couldn't do my usually Fri 1PM app't.  When I returned, the end of that gutter had magically been raised to its proper height.  But WAY too many gutter guards were still in front - had they even put them on the back?  It's 3 stories up and my helicopter is in the shop so I can't tell.  I let the dogs out back - terrace covered with leaves they blew off the roof, nails, and debris from the old gutters - gutter debris also thrown out into the grass. WTH?  I then went upstairs and looked out the windows - no gutter guards had been replaced where missing on the lower gutter.  Grrrrr.... Irate phone call left on answering machine.

This AM, I didn't even set my alarm, I was so tired.  Doorbell rang at 8:30 - ran to bathroom window and opened it - it was the owner of the roofing/gutter company responding to my call.  He is VERY good about responding to me - that's why I use him!

So, put on robe, ran down in house shoes (BIG mistake) and we went outside to look at everything.  He said that all big box gutter guards will show - not sure about that as Lowes has some different ones.  I don't want them to show.  We walked around back and he saw the porch furniture all askew and all the debris and said he was "sure they intended to come back and clean up".  The heck they did!  They will now!  He looked at the bottom gutters and said on second thought he thought they should now be replaced - looked shabby next to new ones (always the case) so he'll send the crew out Mon AM to put in another run for an additional $350.  Cha ching, cha ching...  In the meantime, he needs the gutter guards for the front by then.  While walking into the driveway from the back yard, my heel slips off the house slippers and I twist my ankle but my superior reflexes kept me from falling.  But both ankles are now sore as is my shoulder and my back, from keeping from falling.  I really needed this...

Fed dogs and went back to bed.  About 45 minutes later, the irrigation guy shows up.  Put on flats instead of slippers (I do learn from my mistakes!), and went out with him.  I like him very much and had already decided that the job would be between him and another guy, who just retired from doing all the irrigation for the Louisville CC and came highly recommended.  After we had walked around and talked, I told him I was getting another bid and who it was with, and he laughed and said that this guy subs out all his work to him!!!  Needless to say, he would have been more expensive!  So we shook hands and I committed to have this done - $7000 plus meter from the water company.  They can start Nov 1 which is great.  

Back inside for breakfast.  Saw I had messages on answering machine.  One was from the credit union where I'm hoping to do my re-financing; the other from my summer landlady.  We may not be able to get the dates as her daughters are not sure they can come the previous week - may want MY first week.  Glad she wasn't on the phone when I heard this!!!  

Ate breakfast and called back credit union loan officer - he said he'd call me back.  I started my breathing treatment (takes 20 minutes), got halfway through, and he called back.  Talked VERY fast and I told him to slow down and repeat those figures.  The "discount rate" (not a discount - one pays MORE) was 1.25% more than I was quoted.  Whoa nelly!  He said I must have "misunderstood" - perhaps my hearing is not that great (after all, I'm an old lady, right?)?  I told him my hearing was just fine, that I had received this info from both "Marie" and her supervisor.  In fact, he gave me the actual dollar figures it would cost and how long the break even period would be.  Hmmm.  Then he says perhaps I hadn't mentioned that this was a cash-out mortgage?  Well, I had, but even if they missed that, the mortgage is for $30,000 more than what is left on my present mortgage?  What was that other than cash-out?  He must "kick this upstairs" and investigate fuller.  I told him that he pulled a bait an switch, not only would I not continue with the mortgage, I would report them to the State Attorney General's office and the BBB.  We'll see...  I'm livid.

Now for some lunch and then a trip to Lowes.  PLEASE Mindi - that tinfoil as quickly as possible!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Sending good thoughts out to all our very hardworking, go-to-eleven Peeps.
> My main vehicle's engine light just came on yesterday.
> The basement jackhammering begins one week from yesterday.
> I will be under my bed with an entire package of tinfoil, if anyone wants me.


 


Take some marshmallow pumpkins, too, as they're in season.


----------



## eagle1002us

India said:


> Mindi, please send tinfoil immediately, as well as instructions on how to construct the hat!!!
> 
> AGGGHHH!!!  I'm SO tired.  Yesterday, the gutter guys didn't show up first thing in the AM as advertised.  Called - they would be here at 2PM.  Then what the heck was I doing at Home Depot at 8:30 last night getting the gutter guards!!!  They showed up and I told them that before they installed all the guards on the front, please ring my doorbell and let me see how ONE looked installed as I had some doubts about it.  One of the workers goes to the truck and brings out an aluminum gutter guard which must be screwed down and he said he "knew a guy" who could use these for me for about $3000 for the entire house.  I said - not happening.  Well, how about $1800 for just the front (that's where seeing them bothers me - can't even see them on the back they're up so high.  $1800 for 60 ft?  Are you kidding?  Not happening.  So, they rang the doorbell and I hated the way it looked.  I told them to go ahead and use them on the upper back gutter.  At that time, I reminded them for a SECOND TIME that the guards taken off the front and the upper back were to be saved and used on the 1st level on the back to fill in where ones had broken or blown away or thrown away by same company doing the two roofs the past two years.  I also questioned the way the gutter was hung on the front end of the house near the driveway - it was sitting on the dental molding instead of being above it.  At the other end, it was correct.  He argued with me and said it had to tilt down - then why wasn't it tilting at the other end?  No explanation and I said I would call the owner (a friend as well as a longtime customer) and see about this.
> 
> At that time, I had to get them to move their trucks as I had a 5PM hair app't - hairdresser going out of town for a wedding and couldn't do my usually Fri 1PM app't.  When I returned, the end of that gutter had magically been raised to its proper height.  But WAY too many gutter guards were still in front - had they even put them on the back?  It's 3 stories up and my helicopter is in the shop so I can't tell.  I let the dogs out back - terrace covered with leaves they blew off the roof, nails, and debris from the old gutters - gutter debris also thrown out into the grass. WTH?  I then went upstairs and looked out the windows - no gutter guards had been replaced where missing on the lower gutter.  Grrrrr.... Irate phone call left on answering machine.
> 
> This AM, I didn't even set my alarm, I was so tired.  Doorbell rang at 8:30 - ran to bathroom window and opened it - it was the owner of the roofing/gutter company responding to my call.  He is VERY good about responding to me - that's why I use him!
> 
> So, put on robe, ran down in house shoes (BIG mistake) and we went outside to look at everything.  He said that all big box gutter guards will show - not sure about that as Lowes has some different ones.  I don't want them to show.  We walked around back and he saw the porch furniture all askew and all the debris and said he was "sure they intended to come back and clean up".  The heck they did!  They will now!  He looked at the bottom gutters and said on second thought he thought they should now be replaced - looked shabby next to new ones (always the case) so he'll send the crew out Mon AM to put in another run for an additional $350.  Cha ching, cha ching...  In the meantime, he needs the gutter guards for the front by then.  While walking into the driveway from the back yard, my heel slips off the house slippers and I twist my ankle but my superior reflexes kept me from falling.  But both ankles are now sore as is my shoulder and my back, from keeping from falling.  I really needed this...
> 
> Fed dogs and went back to bed.  About 45 minutes later, the irrigation guy shows up.  Put on flats instead of slippers (I do learn from my mistakes!), and went out with him.  I like him very much and had already decided that the job would be between him and another guy, who just retired from doing all the irrigation for the Louisville CC and came highly recommended.  After we had walked around and talked, I told him I was getting another bid and who it was with, and he laughed and said that this guy subs out all his work to him!!!  Needless to say, he would have been more expensive!  So we shook hands and I committed to have this done - $7000 plus meter from the water company.  They can start Nov 1 which is great.
> 
> Back inside for breakfast.  Saw I had messages on answering machine.  One was from the credit union where I'm hoping to do my re-financing; the other from my summer landlady.  We may not be able to get the dates as her daughters are not sure they can come the previous week - may want MY first week.  Glad she wasn't on the phone when I heard this!!!
> 
> Ate breakfast and called back credit union loan officer - he said he'd call me back.  I started my breathing treatment (takes 20 minutes), got halfway through, and he called back.  Talked VERY fast and I told him to slow down and repeat those figures.  The "discount rate" (not a discount - one pays MORE) was 1.25% more than I was quoted.  Whoa nelly!  He said I must have "misunderstood" - perhaps my hearing is not that great (after all, I'm an old lady, right?)?  I told him my hearing was just fine, that I had received this info from both "Marie" and her supervisor.  In fact, he gave me the actual dollar figures it would cost and how long the break even period would be.  Hmmm.  Then he says perhaps I hadn't mentioned that this was a cash-out mortgage?  Well, I had, but even if they missed that, the mortgage is for $30,000 more than what is left on my present mortgage?  What was that other than cash-out?  He must "kick this upstairs" and investigate fuller.  I told him that he pulled a bait an switch, not only would I not continue with the mortgage, I would report them to the State Attorney General's office and the BBB.  We'll see...  I'm livid.
> 
> Now for some lunch and then a trip to Lowes.  PLEASE Mindi - that tinfoil as quickly as possible!!!


 
Your posts present a very convincing argument for moving to a tiny condo with a HUGE kitchen.  That's a lot of grief you're getting from home ownership.  I don't know how you stand it.


----------



## India

Eagle, I have two dogs and must have a fenced in yard - there are only about two condo communities in my part of town that offer this, and they're WAY out of my price range.  Plus, I'm not ready to downsize - I love my things and my garden. 

I did have one small victory today.  Before girding my loins and going to Lowes, I did a lot more looking online and realized what they had most likely would not be what I wanted either.  So I Googled screw-down aluminum gutter guards and found a bunch of pictures.  I found several I liked and clicked on the link - all made by a company called E-Z Products.  I clicked on "distributors" and found one down near U of L - about 8 miles from me.  Called them and yes, they did have exactly what I wanted but could not sell them to me - wholesale only.  I told them my sad gutter tale and said I have a KY re-sale number and he asked who my contractor was.  Told him and he said "I'll sell them to you".  I paid $139 for these, having been quoted $1800 by one of the gutter workmen.  Really?  So, my tenacity prevailed again!!!  They're perfect.

I've learned that in life one either gets rolled over or fights to be top dog.  I intend to be top dog as long as there is breath in me.


----------



## csshopper

India, I relate to all of it. And I let out a whoop of joy at your gutter victory. Take that gutter man! Like you, I am in a home, location, I treasure and only complete incompacitation will get me out of here and into something else. Your spirit and determination keep you young. The problem for some of these vendors, like Mr Mortgage,  is underestimating you. Keep at them!


----------



## eagle1002us

India said:


> Eagle, I have two dogs and must have a fenced in yard - there are only about two condo communities in my part of town that offer this, and they're WAY out of my price range.  Plus, I'm not ready to downsize - I love my things and my garden.
> 
> I did have one small victory today.  Before girding my loins and going to Lowes, I did a lot more looking online and realized what they had most likely would not be what I wanted either.  So I Googled screw-down aluminum gutter guards and found a bunch of pictures.  I found several I liked and clicked on the link - all made by a company called E-Z Products.  I clicked on "distributors" and found one down near U of L - about 8 miles from me.  Called them and yes, they did have exactly what I wanted but could not sell them to me - wholesale only.  I told them my sad gutter tale and said I have a KY re-sale number and he asked who my contractor was.  Told him and he said "I'll sell them to you".  I paid $139 for these, having been quoted $1800 by one of the gutter workmen.  Really?  So, my tenacity prevailed again!!!  They're perfect.
> 
> I've learned that in life one either gets rolled over or fights to be top dog.  I intend to be top dog as long as there is breath in me.


 
I can see no one should take you for granted!  Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Mindi B

eagle1002us said:


> Take some marshmallow pumpkins, too, as they're in season.



Solid thinking, that.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Sending good thoughts out to all our very hardworking, go-to-eleven Peeps.
> My main vehicle's engine light just came on yesterday.
> The basement jackhammering begins one week from yesterday.
> I will be under my bed with an entire package of tinfoil, if anyone wants me.



Sending the Costco industrial size package of foil.


----------



## eagle1002us

I missed the foiled hat discussion when it started.   What does the hat stand for and should I get one, too?


----------



## Vintage Leather

eagle1002us said:


> I missed the foiled hat discussion when it started.   What does the hat stand for and should I get one, too?



When it seems like the world really is out to get you, you can put on your fabulous foiled hat, hermes scarf, grab a chocolate, and hide.

Everyone needs a tinfoil hat.  It's like a tiara in that respect.  or more like an anti-tiara.  Because wearing a tiara out, everyone will look at you,  And hopefully, with a tinfoil hat on, no one will look at you.  Mostly because they will be afraid you are insane, but... what have you.


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, tinfoil hats.  My subject.  Well, eagle, there is the sad fact that there are mentally ill people (schizophrenics, by and large) who feel that their minds are being directly and malevolently influenced by forces outside themselves, and these people have been known to improvise headgear to prevent this.  But on a much sillier note, I give you this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFNO2sSW-mU


----------



## ck21

Quick check in. DH is out of town and Hot Cars is running me ragged.  I want to sleep, but he wants to go to a local soccer game.  Off we go!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Ah, tinfoil hats.  My subject.  Well, eagle, there is the sad fact that there are mentally ill people (schizophrenics, by and large) who feel that their minds are being directly and malevolently influenced by forces outside themselves, and these people have been known to improvise headgear to prevent this.  But on a much sillier note, I give you this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFNO2sSW-mU


 


That is WILD, *Mindi*.  thanks for the link.   I've always liked hatty hats and this tin foil number does the job.  Plus, it's better than trying to be invisible by putting a paper bag over my head. 


 (BTW, I haven't had a marshmallow choco-covered pumpkin for ages but I just remembered that they are packaged in a little foiled bag.   The more pumpkins you take with you under the bed the better and bigger your hat will be!).


----------



## India

Well, yesterday my DD quite casually, in passing, dropped a bomb on me; they will not be here for Christmas this year.  DSIL's mother is having some serious health/dementia issues, and her daughter's decided that they should all get together for Christmas as by next Christmas she most likely will not be here, either physically or mentally.  I don't disagree with this decision (although I think it is going to be VERY confusing for her with so many people around and being in her daughter's house in a neighboring state).  It's far more the way my daughter has handled this.  A phone call to me saying that this is under consideration and of course, will leave me alone for Christmas, and how do I feel about it.  Or a conversation with her brother, suggesting that perhaps he have me there for Christmas (he only has the children Christmas day and a few days later in the vacation and refused to travel during the holidays).  It was the casual manner which was like a slap in the face to me - acting as if this was just a weekend away.  As an only child with no relatives at a reasonable distance (and they're all FAR more elderly than I am!), it will mean that I'm alone for Christmas.  I always have everyone here Christmas Eve for a festive dinner, and go to her house Christmas morning for presents and then back that night for another festive dinner.  

All the people I know have tons of family here - too much family, in many instances.  So making my own "family" for the holidays is simply not possible.  At this late date, I could never get a dog sitter and I won't board Godfrey for more than a day as old as he is - just too stressful for him.  So, travel is out, plus I can think of nothing on earth lonelier than being on a cruise or such with a whole bunch of people with no family or friends.

Well, the dog and I will have to make do, but this is something that I won't forget any too soon with my DD, who at the moment is not being at all "darling".


----------



## eagle1002us

Vintage Leather said:


> When it seems like the world really is out to get you, you can put on your fabulous foiled hat, hermes scarf, grab a chocolate, and hide.
> 
> Everyone needs a tinfoil hat.  It's like a tiara in that respect.  or more like an anti-tiara.  Because wearing a tiara out, everyone will look at you,  And hopefully, with a tinfoil hat on, no one will look at you.  Mostly because they will be afraid you are insane, but... what have you.


 
*Vintage*, thanks for the clarification and the pix of a nice crocheted hat.   All that hat needs is a HS tied around the base, with the ends dangling off the brim. = a tin hat with panache!   A tin hat proud to be a tin hat!


----------



## ck21

India- I'm so sorry about your DD and the holidays!

I think I need a weekend to recover from my weekend!


----------



## csshopper

India said:


> Well, yesterday my DD quite casually, in passing, dropped a bomb on me; they will not be here for Christmas this year.  DSIL's mother is having some serious health/dementia issues, and her daughter's decided that they should all get together for Christmas as by next Christmas she most likely will not be here, either physically or mentally.  I don't disagree with this decision (although I think it is going to be VERY confusing for her with so many people around and being in her daughter's house in a neighboring state).  It's far more the way my daughter has handled this.  A phone call to me saying that this is under consideration and of course, will leave me alone for Christmas, and how do I feel about it.  Or a conversation with her brother, suggesting that perhaps he have me there for Christmas (he only has the children Christmas day and a few days later in the vacation and refused to travel during the holidays).  It was the casual manner which was like a slap in the face to me - acting as if this was just a weekend away.  As an only child with no relatives at a reasonable distance (and they're all FAR more elderly than I am!), it will mean that I'm alone for Christmas.  I always have everyone here Christmas Eve for a festive dinner, and go to her house Christmas morning for presents and then back that night for another festive dinner.
> 
> All the people I know have tons of family here - too much family, in many instances.  So making my own "family" for the holidays is simply not possible.  At this late date, I could never get a dog sitter and I won't board Godfrey for more than a day as old as he is - just too stressful for him.  So, travel is out, plus I can think of nothing on earth lonelier than being on a cruise or such with a whole bunch of people with no family or friends.
> 
> Well, the dog and I will have to make do, but this is something that I won't forget any too soon with my DD, who at the moment is not being at all "darling".



India, I think you have every right to feel angry and hurt about the seemingly cavalier manner in which you had your holiday upended. Agree with you 100%, it's more an issue of the "how" you learned than the "why" behind the decision. I remember postings of yours regarding your entertaining family: the linens pressed, the flower arranging, silver polished, the table beautifully set, the full out attention to all the details of the menu and ambiance so it would be a special occasion. Pictures you have shared are worthy of magazine publication! To have that tradition and effort apparently dismissed  seems thoughtless.  Is there any suggestion of an alternative day where you can have your family's celebration, even if it's not exactly December 25th? As least there would be something to look forward to along with an acknowledgment of the importance of your family traditions to balance the accommodation to the needs of SIL's family this year.


----------



## eagle1002us

csshopper said:


> India, I think you have every right to feel angry and hurt about the seemingly cavalier manner in which you had your holiday upended. Agree with you 100%, it's more an issue of the "how" you learned than the "why" behind the decision. I remember postings of yours regarding your entertaining family: the linens pressed, the flower arranging, silver polished, the table beautifully set, the full out attention to all the details of the menu and ambiance so it would be a special occasion. Pictures you have shared are worthy of magazine publication! To have that tradition and effort apparently dismissed  seems thoughtless.  Is there any suggestion of an alternative day where you can have your family's celebration, even if it's not exactly December 25th? As least there would be something to look forward to along with an acknowledgment of the importance of your family traditions to balance the accommodation to the needs of SIL's family this year.


 


This is a good idea to have an alternative celebration.   Your DD needs to take into account her DH's needs at this particular time.   In a manner of speaking she doesn't have much choice:  his mother sounds gravely ill.   It's only one Xmas, one day, and once the afternoon comes the day's coming to an end.   Lots of people are alone for Xmas.   It's not fun but I know that it can be toughed out from my own past experience being an "only" and having a shortage of relatives.


----------



## chaneljewel

I'm sorry India.  Im sure you're very hurt by this.  Maybe you should speak to DD again  and express your feelings to her.  She might be helping one family but hurting another.


----------



## lailaidoll

India said:


> Well, yesterday my DD quite casually, in passing, dropped a bomb on me; they will not be here for Christmas this year.  DSIL's mother is having some serious health/dementia issues, and her daughter's decided that they should all get together for Christmas as by next Christmas she most likely will not be here, either physically or mentally.  I don't disagree with this decision (although I think it is going to be VERY confusing for her with so many people around and being in her daughter's house in a neighboring state).  It's far more the way my daughter has handled this.  A phone call to me saying that this is under consideration and of course, will leave me alone for Christmas, and how do I feel about it.  Or a conversation with her brother, suggesting that perhaps he have me there for Christmas (he only has the children Christmas day and a few days later in the vacation and refused to travel during the holidays).  It was the casual manner which was like a slap in the face to me - acting as if this was just a weekend away.  As an only child with no relatives at a reasonable distance (and they're all FAR more elderly than I am!), it will mean that I'm alone for Christmas.  I always have everyone here Christmas Eve for a festive dinner, and go to her house Christmas morning for presents and then back that night for another festive dinner.
> 
> All the people I know have tons of family here - too much family, in many instances.  So making my own "family" for the holidays is simply not possible.  At this late date, I could never get a dog sitter and I won't board Godfrey for more than a day as old as he is - just too stressful for him.  So, travel is out, plus I can think of nothing on earth lonelier than being on a cruise or such with a whole bunch of people with no family or friends.
> 
> Well, the dog and I will have to make do, but this is something that I won't forget any too soon with my DD, who at the moment is not being at all "darling".




How about using your free time to volunteer during the holidays. There are so many more people out there that are alone, but also hungry and cold. Not only will you keep yourself busy, you will be helping those in need. Christmas is about giving. Just because your family is not physically there with you, that doesn't mean that you are alone. I am sure they will be thinking of you and keeping you close to their hearts.


----------



## eagle1002us

chaneljewel said:


> I'm sorry India.  Im sure you're very hurt by this.  Maybe you should speak to DD again  and express your feelings to her.  She might be helping one family but hurting another.


 


Chanel has a point.   


DD had a difficult call to make.   I bet she just wanted to get thru the call, get it over with.  


This situation is sort of a no-win situation.


----------



## lulilu

India, that stinks.  To think that you and all your yearly efforts can be dismissed like that is hurtful.  I often try to put myself in my daughter's shoes (remembering how overworked etc I was at that age -- consumed with my job and my little family-- which helps somewhat to allow me to accept sometimes being on the periphery.  But I also think that our children sometimes take us for granted (ala your DD not fully appreciating your efforts to help your GSs do their homework.)  Mine don't always appreciate fully my efforts.  Is it normal?  I don't know. Are they aware?  Don't know that either.  But it isn't easy.

Normally, I enjoy my alone time, and my kids do spend a lot of time here.  But I would be very hurt if I was summarily excluded from Christmas.  Hugs.


----------



## Mindi B

India, I am sorry your feelings were hurt, but I think eagle is right--your daughter knew this was not happy news and just wanted it said.  She wasn't diplomatic, but she is in a tough spot--her husband really needs her support right now, and since you can't travel for Christmas, there seems literally no way for her and her family to satisfy the needs of both in-laws this year.  Given the condition of her MIL, she is probably, sadly, making the right choice, but as was suggested above, perhaps a slightly earlier or later family holiday get-together could happen at your place to keep that tradition alive?  I hope you and she can acknowledge that this is an upsetting situation without too much lasting acrimony.
DH and I alternate years with our respective families, but if there were an exceptional circumstance, I can imagine us making a change to the schedule, and would hope the other side would try to understand.


----------



## Mindi B

OB, you guys okay?  Your area has been inundated lately.  Hope all is well!


----------



## India

Interesting twist to the Christmas saga.  DGS1 told me yesterday that DSIL does NOT want to do this and DD is forcing the issues.  I do NOT disagree with their decision in any way, although I do wonder if they're doing his mother any favor.  People with dementia don't do well outside of their usual location and transporting her to her daughter's and then all the family (and 4 children under 9 plus the two older ones) - well, it may backfire and be a disaster.  He is not close to his mother and can be very emotionally distant at times.  I think the has rattled him to the bone as I'm sure he's wondering if he'll end up the same way in 20 years, not a pleasant thought at all.

When both my children got married, they told me they were going to do the "every other" holiday celebration thing.  Of course, we were fine with that - there are two families involved.  DD did that for the first few years, but when they went east at Christmas to DSIL's sister's house for Christmas, with her pregnant and hauling an 18 month old, she announced that from now on, ALL holidays would be at there house and anyone from either family was welcome to join them there.  I think she was right - hauling young children through airports or on icy roads during the holidays is for the birds.  His family did come a few times, and I had everyone here Christmas Eve.  I'm not a possessive woman.  They quit coming when his sisters had children of their own and preferred being at home, too.  

I spoke with DS last night and suggested that perhaps if I could ride as far as NJ with DD and family, he could pick me up there and I could spend Christmas with him in CT.  He is not sure of the visitation schedule (how can he not be - yikes!) so I don't know if this will happen or not.  It will depend on whether I can get my trust to give me the money to give to DD for a new-to-them Suburban - they won't take the old one on a long trip and I we couldn't fit in their other car or mine.  Yes, I'm helping them get a replacement for their 15 1/2 yr old Suburban with 215,000 miles on it.  Again, you can see that I'm feeling that there is not a lot of consideration going on here.  I'm very aware of DD's horrendous work schedule but that's really no excuse for being inconsiderate of others.  

Frankly, I think their Christmas is going to be from hell.  His sisters are not religious so they most likely will not go to church which will be a problem for both his mother and for DD et al.  They also do things VERY differently than I do and the thought of 3 women trying to cook Christmas dinner in the same kitchen makes me cringe.  

If I don't go to CT to see DS, then I will most likely volunteer to serve food on Christmas day at a local mission or the Salvation Army.  I will NOT have a pity party - that's just not me.  I have no idea how long they'll be gone, but perhaps we can do our lobster stew on New Year's Eve instead.  

Needless to say, with my children I will be awaiting my marching orders.  Somehow I don't remember it being that way when I was young - we were the ones GIVEN orders!


----------



## Mindi B

Sounds like at least there is a conversation happening among the family members, India, so that's good.  And why does your daughter sound like a chip off the old block?  Another decisive woman there--inevitably two such individuals are going to clash from time to time.
Well, we're going to try DES for Olive, and I hope it is as successful as it was for your girl, India.  The Proin simply weirds her out too much, and DH's suggestion that we just clean up after her is not my first choice.  Especially since "we" means "me."
I got an e-mail advertising 50% off everything at a particular store.  Not that there's anything wrong with that, but what does it say that they can sell current season merchandise at such a discount?  What the heck must their usual profit margin be?  Jeepers.


----------



## Mindi B

We may not need the jackhammer-a-rama in the basement.  The sheet rock has been removed and it turns out that there is a crack in the wall that is allowing water to leak in under certain conditions.  Not some bizarre elevated water table or secret underground spring or evil water fairy that can be eradicated by a curtain drain.  So, round two.  Will the basement company let us apply our nonrefundable deposit to a different type of "fix"?  Will we get by with a less invasive approach?  Will I kill the basement company's salesperson with my bare hands?
Stay tuned.


----------



## csshopper

lulilu said:


> India, that stinks.  To think that you and all your yearly efforts can be dismissed like that is hurtful.  I often try to put myself in my daughter's shoes (remembering how overworked etc I was at that age -- consumed with my job and my little family-- which helps somewhat to allow me to accept sometimes being on the periphery.  But I also think that our children sometimes take us for granted (ala your DD not fully appreciating your efforts to help your GSs do their homework.)  Mine don't always appreciate fully my efforts.  Is it normal?  I don't know. Are they aware?  Don't know that either.  But it isn't easy.
> 
> Normally, I enjoy my alone time, and my kids do spend a lot of time here.  But I would be very hurt if I was summarily excluded from Christmas.  Hugs.



Luilu-  +1 You said it better than I did.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> OB, you guys okay?  Your area has been inundated lately.  Hope all is well!




Thanks for asking! We didn't need to build an ark, but I thought I saw a duck blow past my balcony. Lot of rain and wind in one day! Glad to hear your basement may not need the jackhammer treatment. Fingers crossed!


----------



## eagle1002us

India said:


> Interesting twist to the Christmas saga.  DGS1 told me yesterday that DSIL does NOT want to do this and DD is forcing the issues.  I do NOT disagree with their decision in any way, although I do wonder if they're doing his mother any favor.  People with dementia don't do well outside of their usual location and transporting her to her daughter's and then all the family (and 4 children under 9 plus the two older ones) - well, it may backfire and be a disaster.  He is not close to his mother and can be very emotionally distant at times.  I think the has rattled him to the bone as_* I'm sure he's wondering if he'll end up the same way in 20 years, not a pleasant thought at all.*_
> 
> When both my children got married, they told me they were going to do the "every other" holiday celebration thing.  Of course, we were fine with that - there are two families involved.  DD did that for the first few years, but when they went east at Christmas to DSIL's sister's house for Christmas, with her pregnant and hauling an 18 month old, she announced that from now on, ALL holidays would be at there house and anyone from either family was welcome to join them there.  I think she was right - hauling young children through airports or on icy roads during the holidays is for the birds.  His family did come a few times, and I had everyone here Christmas Eve.  I'm not a possessive woman.  They quit coming when his sisters had children of their own and preferred being at home, too.
> 
> I spoke with DS last night and suggested that perhaps if I could ride as far as NJ with DD and family, he could pick me up there and I could spend Christmas with him in CT.  He is not sure of the visitation schedule (how can he not be - yikes!) so I don't know if this will happen or not.  It will depend on whether I can get my trust to give me the money to give to DD for a new-to-them Suburban - they won't take the old one on a long trip and I we couldn't fit in their other car or mine.  Yes, I'm helping them get a replacement for their 15 1/2 yr old Suburban with 215,000 miles on it.  Again, you can see that I'm feeling that there is not a lot of consideration going on here.  I'm very aware of DD's horrendous work schedule but that's really no excuse for being inconsiderate of others.
> 
> Frankly, I think their Christmas is going to be from hell.  His sisters are not religious so they most likely will not go to church which will be a problem for both his mother and for DD et al.  They also do things VERY differently than I do and the thought of 3 women trying to cook Christmas dinner in the same kitchen makes me cringe.
> 
> If I don't go to CT to see DS, then I will most likely volunteer to serve food on Christmas day at a local mission or the Salvation Army.  I will NOT have a pity party - that's just not me.  I have no idea how long they'll be gone, but perhaps we can do our lobster stew on New Year's Eve instead.
> 
> Needless to say, with my children I will be awaiting my marching orders.  Somehow I don't remember it being that way when I was young - we were the ones GIVEN orders!


 
The answer that scientists know now  is don't veg -- don't be a couch potato, or, if you are one, engage in pursuits that are mentally challenging.


Like sewing.  Like altering patterns to fit bumps and lumps.  Now, that's a real challenge.  I don't know how clothes off the rack (RTW) fits reasonably well most of the time but not so much with home-sewn garments.  For example, I discovered that I probably have a "high hip" because of schlepping loads of library books when I was younger and then schlepping textbooks, and so forth.   All a high hip is is a little tilt in the posture:  if the books weigh down the left side, then the right hip angles up a bit (just a tad) to compensate.   But fitting a skirt to skim over the body contour takes ages!   I am sure I am either growing scads of new neurons while fitting the skirt (not to mention drafting the pattern so I think it will fit in the first place) or going crazy.   


I've thought about getting a mannequin made for home sewers to simplify fitting but the thought of padding it in the right places -- put a lump here, a dent there, is quite daunting.


----------



## ck21

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## csshopper

Ck-any hope for change on the horizon? 5 days of misery out of 7 is not something you deserve. I sense you've given it your best shot, but it's not fixable and I feel badly for you. Vibes for moving on asap.


----------



## Mindi B

^^^This.


----------



## lulilu

Ck, can you work out a schedule that allows you to work from home one or more days from home?  I think I remember you saying you did that recently.  I have a schedule that allows that but I find it difficult to be sufficiently productive at home.  But I did it recently when the Pope visited and nyc virtually shut down public transit.  I did enjoy working in my yoga pants.


----------



## Mindi B

OLIVE ATE BREAKFAST!  First time in over a week!  So, for now, I'll take leaky and eating over dry and not eating.  The DES should be formulated and shipped sometime next week.  We'll see how that goes.
Today is the day when all the men who did stuff regarding our basement issues are going to show up to mansplain (1) Why last year's exterior waterproofing didn't, as it happens, waterproof, and (2) why the "It's definitely ground water and you need a curtain drain" looks like it's going to be "It's definitely a crack in the wall and you don't need a curtain drain."  It is not going to be an enjoyable day.  There are, in my experience, few things less fun than defensive contractors when money is on the line.
I can't prove anyone did anything wrong, ultimately, but I dang well am gonna make them ponder why they exhibited such remarkable levels of incorrect certitude.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> OLIVE ATE BREAKFAST!  First time in over a week!  So, for now, I'll take leaky and eating over dry and not eating.  The DES should be formulated and shipped sometime next week.  We'll see how that goes.
> Today is the day when all the men who did stuff regarding our basement issues are going to show up to mansplain (1) Why last year's exterior waterproofing didn't, as it happens, waterproof, and (2) why the "It's definitely ground water and you need a curtain drain" looks like it's going to be "It's definitely a crack in the wall and you don't need a curtain drain."  It is not going to be an enjoyable day.  There are, in my experience, few things less fun than defensive contractors when money is on the line.
> I can't prove anyone did anything wrong, ultimately, but I dang well am gonna make them ponder why they exhibited such remarkable levels of incorrect certitude.


 
YAY Olive!


(I notice you clobbered the rats.   The contractors don't know whom they're up against).


----------



## India

Yeah for Olive!!!  

I think the Chat peeps are going too have to prepare themselves for two members being charged with the murder of two contractors.  Mindi will be one, and I will be the other.  Mindi, that i awful - these people don't know so they just make up something.  Grrrr....

I just had  the fence company out.  I was considering replacing a perfectly good fence that LOOKED like it was about to fall down but wasn't.  Apparently, it actually is in very sturdy condition - the trees (which I want!) are just pushing against it and would do the same with a new one.  So, saved from that!  BUT...I had noticed that a few of the pickets in the L-shape picket fence that was put in just about a month before DH died 10 years ago, had some deterioration on the tops of the pickets.  I went out yesterday to count how many I needed - thought the fence guy could bring them with him and I could get either DGS1, DSIL or handyman to replace the ones that had wear.  I was shocked to see that the entire top of a picket that was there last week is now gone!  So are many others, as is the 2x4 that holds up the worst section.  Huh?  The first professional fence with individually installed pickets is falling apart after 10 years, and the ready-made stuff DH put up 30 years ago is still fine?  Found out that the man who came out is the owner of the fence company, a company that is sort of the Rolls Royce of fence companies in my town.  His reaction to these poor materials?  "I don't buy poor quality wood" and then "well, Cedar doesn't wear as well as pressure treated pine which bows".  I put up Cedar at their recommendation!!!  If I have one more workman tell me "Well, you have a lot of vegetation in your yard and we get rain", I will attack him physically.  There is NOTHING growing on this fence and where their is vegetation, is NOT where it's rotting.  So, I'm replacing a fence that is not the one I intended, not should I be replacing a 10 yr old fence.  I think it was his rather defensive and Cavalier attitude that bothered me even more than the rotting fence.  

To the barricades, Mindi!  I'll be wearing my tin hat- wear yours so we don't accidentally kill one another!


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  India, it's a deal.  Tinfoil hats ON.  And if we're indicted, we can each swear we were having tea together at the time in question.  No jury in the world will convict us!


----------



## ck21

Thank you for the good thoughts!!

I work at home one day each week, which is a god send.  I probably could do more, but I should be here for my team.  It's also a slippery slope.  I wonder how I'll ever feel like I fit if I'm not here making an attempt.  

Still, I'm at a pretty low point today.  I feel like a fraud each time I smile and say I'm having a great day.  I'm trying to focus on being grateful as this role provides me so much flexibility with Hot Cars.

Hoping all things contractor related are going well!


----------



## tesi

checking in after a crazy week.  travelled down south for dh to have a few days golfing with his brothers and me to relax and entertain his mom and stepdad for a day or two.  so immediately after hubby leaving i get sick.  by the time he arrives back from golf i am glued to couch with raging sinus issues&#8230;&#8230;.i'm making slow progress but plane rides and sinus issues do not mix-at all!   i need to get better by friday for a routine MRI-which i hate with a passion. (claustrophobia)   i think i just need to curl up and snuggle under a blankie.

my love to all-  and hoping everyone gets through their contractor, family and work issues.
know i am thinking of everyone and hoping for happy resolutions.  we all deserve to have some happy-even in small doses it helps the rest we cannot control be endured.

and i will be cooking for christmas and my home is open-  i will be down one daughter as dd#1 has a very special trip planned.  adventure travel to vietnam, thailand, etc&#8230;.
so if anyone wants to visit-hint, hint-my door is open. and it will be warm.   xoxo


----------



## Mindi B

Feel better soon, tesi!
Both sets of (sub)contractors have been here.  You'll never guess what they both said!  "I've NEVER in ALL my extensive years of experience seen ANYTHING like this and have NO idea how it could happen."  I was actually saying it with them and the contractor's rep was not happy with me, but seriously, everybody says this to the homeowner when something goes wrong.  Everybody.  Oh, and the other one is, "Well, whoever did this previous [fill in job type] didn't know what they were doing/didn't follow code/used substandard material."  Of course they did.  So you all know what the previous guy did wrong to cause a problem, but are completely stymied as to what YOU did wrong to cause the latest problem.
I have had my fill of all of them.  But I also feel sick to my stomach that I was so stupid as to trust anyone's word for anything--and to put money on it.  I'm a moron.


----------



## India

No, you're not a moron, Mindi.  You, like all of us, are totally at the mercy of those in construction and home repair as we cannot possibly be experts in these fields.  If they'd just quit making up answers...


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, India.  I feel like a moron.
But, see, THIS is what I'm on about:  Today I e-mailed Mr. Oh-I-guess-you-don't-need-a-curtain-drain-after-all to ask, and I quote, "EXACTLY how wide should the new cut in the wall be to accommodate this new repair process?"  His response? "The width should be wide enough for the installer to repair the crack from the top of the wall to the floor."  
No, really?  "Wide enough," huh?
I mean, come ON!


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, India.  I feel like a moron.
> But, see, THIS is what I'm on about:  Today I e-mailed Mr. Oh-I-guess-you-don't-need-a-curtain-drain-after-all to ask, and I quote, "EXACTLY how wide should the new cut in the wall be to accommodate this new repair process?"  His response? "The width should be wide enough for the installer to repair the crack from the top of the wall to the floor."
> No, really?  "Wide enough," huh?
> I mean, come ON!




At about this point, I would be bashing my head against said wall, thereby, widening the opening!


----------



## India

Gee, Mindi, I'm sure glad the cut will be wide enough for the installer to repair the crack!  SO reassuring...

Well, the week just got a LOT worse.  We have been renting the same house on the Vineyard now for 17 years.  We started with a one week rental, a couple of years later, asked for 2 weeks but had to wait until 2005 to get that 2nd week.  DH was so looking forward to 2 wks there but died right before we went.  Eight years ago, we asked for a 3rd and hopefully a 4th week.  She could give us a 3rd but not a 4th - her other tenant who has been coming 3 yrs longer than we do, has those next 2 weeks.  Since the July series of the sailing and tennis programs is a 5 week program (can't afford that first week and few are there at that time anyway), we needed 4 weeks.  So we rented another house for 1 week and had to move ALL that stuff - a huge nuisance.  Sometimes, it was the first week we rented, and sometimes it was the last week.  We've rented different houses, but for the last several years, we rented two little houses that were joined by a porch just around the corner so it was a bit easier move.  

Two years ago, Jane called me in late Jan - would I like a 4th week.  The other tenant only wanted the house for 1 week from now on.  I would have loved to have had it but had already paid the week's rental on the other 2 houses.  She asked if the rental agent might not refund my money if he was able to rent the house since it was so early.  I asked her if I would then be sure to have 4 weeks EVERY years?  I didn't want to give up my place in that house if this wasn't going to happen.  No, she couldn't say that, so I didn't take the extra week.  

Last fall, the tenant behind me said they were never again going to want 2 wks  so I called Jane and asked her if I could have the house for 4 weeks.  I again reminded her that I would be giving up my precedence to rent the other house and didn't want to do this if those 4 weeks were not going to be "mine".  Yes, I could have the house for 4 weeks.  Yah!!!!

In March, she called and asked me the dates of the rental (I had confirmed them in an email and already paid for 3 weeks).  I told her and she said "Oh, the girls are going to be mad at me - they wanted to come for 2 wks before we rented".  I said I had given up that other house and she had committed to this.  Was this going to be a problem next year?  No, she had promised me the house.

So, we had our 4 weeks and it was wonderful not having to pack up and be homeless for a day (must be out by 9 and can't get in other house until 3 - not easy with dogs).  I wrote her about a month ago to tell her the dates we wanted the house - they are always set by the yacht club's July series dates.  I told her I needed to know as soon as possible.

No answer.  Emailed again.  A week later, no answer.  Tried calling both her NH house and the Vineyard house - answering machine.  Tried her cell phone - answering machine.  Left messages on all three.  No reply.  By now I'm VERY nervous!  Got a call from her husband and he said Jane was in CA but he thought the rental for next summer would be the same "as usual".  Whew!  A few days later, got a call from Jane saying that she had to check with "the girls" about out starting date - depended on when their children got out of school - but she was sure it would work.

Last night, got a call from her saying that we could have our "usual THREE weeks".  THREE?  What happened to our 4th week?  Well, "the girls" wanted to be up there for 2 weeks before the tenants came in (they all come back Aug 1st after 2nd tenant leaves).  I reminded her that I had given up that other house on her word that I would have hers for 4 weeks.  Oh, she forgot - sorry.

So, now I'm scrambling to find a 1st week.  I don't know if the other little houses are available, but the rent has increased significantly and if the larger one is, I'll only rent it and then I'll just come up for 3 weeks - can't afford it.  Haven't even had the courage to call and ask about availability this AM - SO afraid it's taken - it's a popular house due to location and low price.  If it's not, then I will have to scramble.  Not easy to find something cheap - even harder to find someplace that will take pets and the dogs come, too.  

I just can't believe she would treat me this way after all these years.  "The Girls" are her two horrid daughters whose messy lives involve children by multiple partners, and who leave her house in total disarray, causing her a major problem getting it ready for the cleaners to get in before we arrive, and frequently causing us a delay of 2 hrs or more getting into the house.  She's a rug for these "girls" and I'm sure they bullied her into that extra week.  

I'm SO tired of fighting battles right and left.  I really don't get up in the morning looking for a fight, but it seems that is what each day brings.  I'd like to go back to bed and pull the covers up over my head and sleep for weeks, but I have the awning guy coming at 1pm and my yard man here, so life goes on.

Thank you all for the vent - it really does help.


----------



## lulilu

That's a mess India.  I know how much you look forward ALL YEAR to that vacation.  Hope things work out.


----------



## Mindi B

Fingers crossed for you, India.  
Latest mansplanation: Contractor number two described at length how he is determined to learn why the exterior waterproofing apparently failed, but he wants to do so in a thoughtful and deliberate manner, since based on his extensive experience, he is committed to a deductive approach.
Pompous much?
But, okay.
He then proceeded to explain to me _what deductive reasoning means_.
Apparently, being blonde and female means I am an idiot.
I am not pleased.
I told him I was well-versed in the concepts of deductive and inductive reasoning.
Good freakin' grief.


----------



## India

Oh Mindi!  I can just picture that conversation!!!

I actually had a GOOD experience this afternoon with a contractor!  The awning guy actually showed up and ON TIME!  We talked about all my options and he explained them to me in a way that was not at all condescending - apparently awning fabric has changed drastically from what my parents had in the 1950's and even from what I had in the early 1970's.  He's worked for me before and it is very nice to work with him.  Hooray!!!  f

Mindi, what your Contractor Number Two was doing was what we in KY describe as "scratching his head and scratching his butt", but CT being a far more enlighten and wealthier state, is called "the deductive approach".  Somehow, I think they are the same thing...

Talked with yet another guy up the food chain at the mortgage company today - he's kicking it still further up the food chain. Not holding my breath on this one...


----------



## eagle1002us

India said:


> No, you're not a moron, Mindi.  You, like all of us, are totally at the mercy of those in construction and home repair as we cannot possibly be experts in these fields.  If they'd just quit making up answers...


 


Winning thru intimidation.  SA's know how to do that (too often) brilliantly.


----------



## ck21

Yin and yang.

Terrible, terrible drive this morning.  Rain and a road closure (someone threatening to jump off a bridge).  Didn't get the job at the former company.  Surprised to not even get a call at all, though I suspect it's one of those internal things where it was decided upon from the beginning.  Would be nice if someone would bother to actually tell me I didn't get it--I only know because they announced who was promoted.  Blah.

Working from home tomorrow and Friday.  And, as much as I feel like I don't fit, I'm actually making a difference.  Slowly, painfully, but progress nonetheless.


----------



## Mindi B

ck, I'm so sorry you didn't get that job and had to find out by default.  Not cool.  But if you see progress at your current place, I hope that will at least give you a little boost.  I really do believe that if anyone can persevere and be victorious, it is you.  It's a marathon and you are hitting the wall, but a second wind might be on its way!  (Sorry for the tortured sports metaphor. )


----------



## India

ck, so sorry about that job - they missed a golden chance with you.  But how gratifying to know you're slowly making a difference at your present job.  I think the commute may be one of the reasons it's killing you.  That perfect job will eventually appear - one with a SHORT commute!  You're a winner!

Felt lousy when I went to bed last night.  Woke up at 6 feeling even lousier - got up and took an Aleve - my go-to miracle pill.  Woke again at 10:30 - feeling even worse.  No idea what this is - had my flu shot a month ago - but DGS2 is home sick and I saw him Sat and the boy is always generous to a fault.  Did NOT need this right now...


----------



## tesi

india-  hope you feel better. and sorry illness comes at such a difficult time.  i had to push off my MRI until next week due to this cold-no way i will get in that machine, start coughing and have to start all over.  as it is i have a really really hard time with it which is ridiculous.  doesn't hurt, its just noisy. 
think i need a claustrophobia pep talk.  paging mindi????  you are always so damn smart and rational

ck- glad you feel you are somehow contributing in some way, and what a dumb decision on the part of the old firm. dumb, dumb, dumb.  

hugs to all.  xo


----------



## Mindi B

I keep my eyes closed in the MRI, tesi!  And know that I can ask to be removed at any time, and that it's open at the end so I'm not really confined.  And that I want to know the results (well, sort of).  Does any of this help?  My rationality is rather thin on the ground lately.


----------



## ck21

Tesi-have you ever heard of rescue remedy?  It's an essential oil blend that is known to have a great calming effect.  I'm not super gung ho on the all natural stuff, but this particular product has a great following.


----------



## csshopper

Tesi- I have a DD who has to have one at least annually. She falls asleep in the machine, says it really confounds the Techs.

Ck, somebody really missed the bullseye of the target. Crummy HR not to notify candidates.

India, you have had so much stress recently and your body is telling you to stop and take care. Hope you have a really good book to read or something to binge watch. 

Mindi- is Olive back on her feed?


----------



## Mindi B

She's up and down, css.  She's better off the Proin, but she generally won't eat much until dinnertime and sometimes not even then.  Intermittent shuddering, hunching, and similar behavior, but normal walking and jumping and no GI symptoms, so I think it's emotional rather than physical.  I am at a loss, frankly.  Mostly I sit on the couch and hold her.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> She's up and down, css.  She's better off the Proin, but she generally won't eat much until dinnertime and sometimes not even then.  Intermittent shuddering, hunching, and similar behavior, but normal walking and jumping and no GI symptoms, so I think it's emotional rather than physical.  I am at a loss, frankly.  Mostly I sit on the couch and hold her.


 


I got two-timed by a cat when I was a teenager and so I don't have a pet but I'm wondering if Olive is losing her appetite b/c she's aging.  Which older people evidently experience.


----------



## tesi

eagle1002us said:


> I got two-timed by a cat when I was a teenager and so I don't have a pet but I'm wondering if Olive is losing her appetite b/c she's aging.  Which older people evidently experience.



i think this is a story that needs to be told.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi B said:


> She's up and down, css.  She's better off the Proin, but she generally won't eat much until dinnertime and sometimes not even then.  Intermittent shuddering, hunching, and similar behavior, but normal walking and jumping and no GI symptoms, so I think it's emotional rather than physical.  I am at a loss, frankly.  Mostly I sit on the couch and hold her.



I know they sell holistic sprays etc that are supposed to be calming for dogs?  Its so upsetting for her to be unhappy.


----------



## lulilu

Ck, they really dropped the ball handling your application.  Stinks.  I am glad you can work from home a few days -- does it help?

India and Tesi -- feel better.  I hope you are resting enough.


----------



## eagle1002us

tesi said:


> i think this is a story that needs to be told.


 
Thank you, *Tesi*.  It's just a straight tale of coming to realize cats are fickle.  A b&w kitty (young cat?) wandered over to our apartment.   I "adopted" her by spending my allowance on gourmet catfood and catnip do-dads.
Eventually I saw the cat coming from the neighbor's apartment and realized that kitty was two-timing me.   


A friend who rescues cats, helping to bring them back to heath within a network of similarly minded women, says that cats should not be allowed to go outdoors.   There's too much danger from potential predators.  It seems to me that keeping the cat indoors forces a connection between owner & pet that comes naturally with dogs.   I am in awe of the connection between *Mindi *and Olive and Hen-hen,* lulilu* and moosie, *Meg* and Nick, *India* and her dogs -- sorry if I missed anyone.  


What I find fascinating is the tight relationship between Chanel designer Karl Lagerfeld and his white, bright blue-eyed Birman cat, called Choupette.   I've seen people walking their dogs and the dog gives the owner a worshipful look.   Do cats do that?  I think KL worships his cat, tho.


----------



## ck21

lulilu said:


> Ck, they really dropped the ball handling your application.  Stinks.  I am glad you can work from home a few days -- does it help?
> 
> India and Tesi -- feel better.  I hope you are resting enough.




Yes, home is better.  My theory is that it's just more pleasant to not have to come face to face with a culture where I don't fit.  At home I can sit behind a screen and pretend.

Avoiding the drive is nice too!


----------



## Mindi B

While there are certainly dog-like cats, and probably cat-like dogs (though I'm guessing that's more rare), the cat is the independent hunter and the dog is the pack member--thus the aloof kitty and the collegial dog.  But cat people wouldn't have it any other way (and some feel overwhelmed by a dog's demands for interaction), while dog people thrive on the emotional and physical connection.  I've had and loved both (though I am allergic to cats, so it's not a great option for me), but I "need" the doggy conversation.  I find it psychologically beneficial.  Except when, as now, one of the participants is off her game, and I can't figure out quite why. . . .


----------



## Mindi B

Well, I was able to hand-feed her a biscuit with a bit of Pepcid concealed in it.  She shook like a leaf the entire time.
If only she'd use her words!  It's so challenging to try to determine what's going on.  "Let's see, she can chew and swallow; she's not vomiting; she's not doing the 'suddenly sit' thing that she does when she's having GI pain; she can walk and jump. . . . "  The rule-outs.  Then the guesses. . . mild acid reflux?  Stress from diminished hearing? Pavlovian learned anxiety from previous morning upsets?  Tryin' to kill mom?"
ullhair:


----------



## India

Oh Mindi, they do put us through our paces, don't they.  If only they could talk, although there are times I have thought it was a good thing they couldn't!  You're doing everything you can for Miss Olive, but a trip to the vet for a 2nd opinion might not be a bad idea.  I don't ever want to second guess myself with a beloved pet.

All of the cats I've had over my adult life have been indoor/outdoor once we moved from an apt.  Yes, I have lost two to cars and it was devastating.  But they so loved roaming and hunting in my yard and close in the neighborhood, plus there is much less changing of the cat box.  My DD's 3 cats are indoor/outdoor.  Her yard backs up to a very small National Cemetery and has a lovely old stone wall between her yard and the cemetery, and her cats love walking the length of the wall, sunning themselves on it, and hunting in the quiet cemetery.  I think with cats, the key is to get them in well before dark - that's when they get themselves in serious trouble.

All my cats and those of DD have been very affectionate, almost to the degree of being dog-like.  It's probably because they get so much attention!  

Cavaliers are cat- like in that they like to sit on the back of furniture or in a wide window sill.  We always say about Cavaliers that "the girls love you; the boys are IN LOVE with you", and I've certainly found that true.  

I feel a bit perkier this AM but am going to try to take it as easy as it will be possible, with gutter men to come back and finish the job today and landscape guys here to widen front beds, plant 5 shrubs in a back border, and move 3-5 hostas.  I think much of my problem is allergy to the leaf molds, so being outside is not good, but I don't want this planting done wrong.  Have a hair apt this afternoon, too!  Can't miss that!


----------



## Mindi B

Do take things as easy as possible, India.  But yes, allergies can make one feel generally miserable, and this is a bad time of year for those.
Miss O has had several blood tests and exams by two different labs and two different doctors since August.  I may see if my vet will do a urine culture (TMI? Sorry!) because vet #2 said sometimes infections cannot be detected on regular analysis but then do show up on culture.  Then, if things don't improve, maybe some kind of imaging?  Say, she's due for a needed teeth cleaning mid-November, and of course will be sedated.  Maybe my vet can do an x-ray at that time. . . . Will have to see if she thinks that would be at all helpful.
Olive is a very people-oriented, sensitive dog, and this truly could be psychological, in which case I just need to stay calm and hope the behavior will extinguish over time.  As long as she's eating _something_ and not showing signs of pain, I can, maybe, just about do that.  Maybe.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> Do take things as easy as possible, India.  But yes, allergies can make one feel generally miserable, and this is a bad time of year for those.
> Miss O has had several blood tests and exams by two different labs and two different doctors since August.  I may see if my vet will do a urine culture (TMI? Sorry!) because vet #2 said sometimes infections cannot be detected on regular analysis but then do show up on culture.  Then, if things don't improve, maybe some kind of imaging?  Say, she's due for a needed teeth cleaning mid-November, and of course will be sedated.  Maybe my vet can do an x-ray at that time. . . . Will have to see if she thinks that would be at all helpful.
> Olive is a very people-oriented, sensitive dog, and this truly could be psychological, in which case I just need to stay calm and hope the behavior will extinguish over time.  As long as she's eating _something_ and not showing signs of pain, I can, maybe, just about do that.  Maybe.



Mindi, has your vet considered dementia as a possible cause? (Our 24 year old cat had dementia, so I wondered.) All the symptoms fit. It's also called canine dysfunction syndrome. Might be worth ruling out.


----------



## Mindi B

I don't know if our vet has, but I have, mistikat.  Is there any treatment for that?  SSRIs?


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> I don't know if our vet has, but I have, mistikat.  Is there any treatment for that?  SSRIs?



There's a drug called Anipril that's used to treat Parkinson's in humans. It's the only approved drug for this.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, that's something.  We need to do more rule-outs first, but at least there is something we might try.  Thanks so much for this info--I really want so desperately to do everything I can for her.


----------



## India

Gutter people - no shows.  Now have to move gutter guards from front porch to living room.  Don't want them stolen or stepped on with Halloween.  Grrr...

Landscape guy but only did part of the job.  Yes, it's enough for sprinkler installers to do their thing on Mon, but really?  

Apparently the economy is far better than we thought.  They don't get paid til the job is finished and there was no deposit.  Grrrrr...


----------



## Mindi B

The main reason people go into subcontractor-type work (IMO) is that they can't work for anyone else--can't stick to a schedule, for example.  It is crazy-making for the clients.  And it's why DH and I generally pay more than we should for a contractor to handle the subs.  So sorry, India--it is infuriating when people don't keep their word.


----------



## eagle1002us

mistikat said:


> Mindi, has your vet considered dementia as a possible cause? (Our 24 year old cat had dementia, so I wondered.) All the symptoms fit. It's also called canine dysfunction syndrome. Might be worth ruling out.


 
At the risk of sounding like I'm not taking a serious condition seriously, *Mistikat*, how did you know the cat had dementia?  A classic symptom in humans is forgetting where they live.  But cats are wanderers so how would you know? (Besides maybe forgetting they are house-trained).


*Mindi* what you say is very interesting.   As an only child, I am in key ways the opposite of an extrovert so that a dog constantly wanting human interaction would drive probably drive me nuts in short order.


----------



## eagle1002us

I have seen statues of Cavaliers.   They are classy.   And, the real thing more so, especially as they could lie on elegantly upholstered chairs.   I think, India, you have found the dog that is meant for you and expresses you.   


I, on the other, like funny looking dogs with faces like mops. Dogs that make you laugh at their comical appearance.  I would own the stupidest looking dog on the block.  And that would be fine.   (The only reason I know this is that there was a test in a magazine that used dog preferences (pictures) as evidence of a person's personality).


----------



## mistikat

eagle1002us said:


> At the risk of sounding like I'm not taking a serious condition seriously, *Mistikat*, how did you know the cat had dementia?  A classic symptom in humans is forgetting where they live.  But cats are wanderers so how would you know? (Besides maybe forgetting they are house-trained).
> 
> 
> *Mindi* what you say is very interesting.   As an only child, I am in key ways the opposite of an extrovert so that a dog constantly wanting human interaction would drive probably drive me nuts in short order.



She went from being very aloof - she would hide the moment strangers came in - to being uber friendly and hopping into people's laps for a cuddle. That was the first thing. Abrupt personality change is a symptom so we followed up with our vet.


----------



## Mindi B

Interesting, eagle.  I, too, am an only child and a definite Introvert, but I find that the type of interaction required and offered by my dogs is far different from that demanded by human contact.  My dogs never judge my appearance or mood and are surprisingly uninterested in sparkling conversation.  Just a lap, the occasional meal (well, all right, they can get a bit obstreperous about that), and maybe a squeaky toy.
In return, they make me feel like the most important person ever.  It's a pretty good deal.


----------



## India

Another only child here!!!  Perhaps that's why we're drawn to chat - not siblings.  

I'm part introvert and part sociable.  When one is an "only", one learns to be ones on company.  That was good training for widowhood!  

My dogs have always given me what no human can - unconditional love.  And I am the center of their universe - I'm certainly not that for my children or grandchildren.  

I fell in love with spaniels as a child and had a black Cocker.  Then as an adult with young children, a Golden was the right dog for us.  When I was longing for something in my lap and to snuggle, another baby didn't seem like a great idea on a teacher's salary, so I started looking for a small dog.  Those spaniel ears, and the big eyes, and the fact that they ALWAYS look like a puppy, quickly sold me on Cavaliers.  I've had them now for over 31 years and cannot imagine life without a Cavalier.  

Now that it's cold (but in typical KY fashion will be in the mid-70's next week!), Godfrey is back doing his "Mr Wonderful" thing.  He sleeps between the pillows in his "den of down", but in the morning, I roll over and lift up the covers and he crawls under and curls up in my arms, totally under the covers, falls asleep and start snoring.  He just gives himself to me completely and it's so endearing and VERY cozy.  He's the only Cavalier (I've had 9 over the years) who has ever done this and it's pretty danged special.

Okay - you all now know I'm officially "the crazy lady"!


----------



## India

Oh, the gutter people ARE subs - of my roofer!!!  That' the most frustrating part of all.  And I know my roofer socially as well (he plays squash with DGS1 at their club, so I see him regularly there while watching squash).  

The last time we did major remodeling, we used a contractor - first time I had done that - always just hired the people myself.  It was a total disaster, so last time, I just hired people myself.  But then, I"m a control freak and with a contractor one loses control.  

Supposed to rain tonight - haven' bought any Halloween candy yet - may not do so as I doubt there will be many trick or treaters if it's cold and rainy.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Interesting, eagle.  I, too, am an only child and a definite Introvert, but I find that the type of interaction required and offered by my dogs is far different from that demanded by human contact.  My dogs never judge my appearance or mood and are surprisingly uninterested in sparkling conversation.  Just a lap, the occasional meal (well, all right, they can get a bit obstreperous about that), and maybe a squeaky toy.
> In return, they make me feel like the most important person ever.  It's a pretty good deal.


 


DH is a dog person but we live in a small abode so no space for a pet, just a place that's barely big enough for me and fabric stash (and I keep saying DH will be sleepin' in the bathtop if that increases space for fabric stash).   He would be ok with a cat.  Stroking the cat and listening to them purr is fairly addictive.  


We were driving along and stopped at a traffic light.   Person walking a dog had been waiting for the light to change.  Dog looked up at person with the most worshipful look.  I never saw anything like that.   People do that when they're in love (no wonder it's called "puppy love").  I wonder if Karl Lagerfeld's Choupette cat does that?  From photos cat just looks consistently fairly expressionless.  Anyhow, one is sure not going to get that worship from the workplace!!!! (Maybe only once in an expensive while from an H SA!!!).   


I have a pretty well developed startle response.   I have screamed if someone enters office w/o knocking and even screamed when boss said hello when I was waiting for the elevator.  It probably has something to do with concentration.   So I don't think I would like a pet jumping into lap which many people consider the charm of pets.


Very interesting what you said, Mindi, about pets not requiring a person to be extroverted.   I imagine coming home after a challenging (could use other words!) day at work and seeing a worshipful look could put the whole day into a different context.  However, I think a person like me who is unused to pets should start with a pet rock and go from there.  Frankly, a pet rock with ocelet spots could be fairly attractive.


----------



## eagle1002us

India said:


> Another only child here!!!  Perhaps that's why we're drawn to chat - not siblings.
> 
> I'm part introvert and part sociable.  When one is an "only", one learns to be ones on company.  That was good training for widowhood!
> 
> My dogs have always given me what no human can - unconditional love.  And I am the center of their universe - I'm certainly not that for my children or grandchildren.
> 
> I fell in love with spaniels as a child and had a black Cocker.  Then as an adult with young children, a Golden was the right dog for us.  When I was longing for something in my lap and to snuggle, another baby didn't seem like a great idea on a teacher's salary, so I started looking for a small dog.  Those spaniel ears, and the big eyes, and the fact that they ALWAYS look like a puppy, quickly sold me on Cavaliers.  I've had them now for over 31 years and cannot imagine life without a Cavalier.
> 
> Now that it's cold (but in typical KY fashion will be in the mid-70's next week!), Godfrey is back doing his "Mr Wonderful" thing.  He sleeps between the pillows in his "den of down", but in the morning, I roll over and lift up the covers and he crawls under and curls up in my arms, totally under the covers, falls asleep and start snoring.  He just gives himself to me completely and it's so endearing and VERY cozy.  He's the only Cavalier (I've had 9 over the years) who has ever done this and it's pretty danged special.
> 
> Okay - you all now know I'm officially "the crazy lady"!




You crazy, India?  NOT!   I took the Myers-Briggs test, this test of whether one is extroverted or introverted (among other things) and tested 50-50 which is said to be unusual but when it occurs, the person is nonetheless categorized as an introvert.  I can be an extrovert but burn out quickly.  It's tiring.


----------



## Mindi B

For what it's worth, the Myers-Briggs is fun but empirically garbage.  Not that it can't be right, but mostly accidentally.  
India, no, not crazy.  Both Olive and Henry bop DH or I with a paw to get us to wake up and lift the covers so they can crawl underneath.  I routinely sleep between Olive and Henry (each pressed against me on opposite sides), with no room even to turn over.  What can I say?  They're my dogs.


----------



## ck21

I'm at a local pop-up market.  Met a guy who is making and selling the most amazing leather bags.  Hand sews everything.  And he's easy on the eyes.  *swoon*
And of course I bought one.


----------



## pursecrzy

ck21 said:


> I'm at a local pop-up market.  Met a guy who is making and selling the most amazing leather bags.  Hand sews everything.  And he's easy on the eyes.  *swoon*
> And of course I bought one.




:useless:


----------



## ck21




----------



## pursecrzy

Thanks ck! They're very nice.

I really wanted to see the cute guy who was selling them


----------



## ck21

I thought it would be creepy if I took his picture, but he was dreamy.


----------



## pursecrzy

LOL! I understand.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Mindi B said:


> For what it's worth, the Myers-Briggs is fun but empirically garbage.  Not that it can't be right, but mostly accidentally.
> India, no, not crazy.  Both Olive and Henry bop DH or I with a paw to get us to wake up and lift the covers so they can crawl underneath.  I routinely sleep between Olive and Henry (each pressed against me on opposite sides), with no room even to turn over.  What can I say?  They're my dogs.



I had a boss who once thought that a great Christmas present for the entire staff would be to give us all Myers-Briggs tests so we could see how we fit together.  Fortunately, we talked her out of it.  

(The work culture tension relates to the fact that the boss herself was very passive and hates confrontation, while the two people underneath her on the organizational structure are very aggressive and have no problem with struggling for power.)


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, VL, what a fun workplace that must have been!  My grad school was all "yay, Myers-Briggs!" so I've taken it and used it.  It's great as a conversation-starter in vocational counseling, but if you're looking for validity, well, no.
And I imagine it could cause some issues, too, in the wrong hands.


----------



## India

Now that could have been "interesting" in your work place!  Not in a GOOD way!  Yikes!

I recently went through several months of shelter magazines and clipped pictures of things I liked for my "clipping file".  I've kept one for over 30 years.  Actually, I had a previous one but in the middle of a "pity party", I threw it out.  

There was a room that sang to me, big time.  I've thought from time to time about updating my DR.  The curtains were once fabulous - Colefax & Fowler fabric and trim - and beautifully made.  They've been peed on by more animals than I can count and have had the bottoms washed multiple times.  Yes, it does leave a bit of a water stain, but no one notices it - even I have to pull the fullness out to see the stain line.  They need another washing and I need DSIL to come over and take them down and to the basement for me.  This time, I'm going to hem them.  They "puddled" on the floor when I was in my English Country Hse mode 31 years ago.  Well, you know what ELSE "puddled".  So, I will just shorten them- actually have my alteration lady do that. 

But back to that picture.  Here it is below.  I'd love to have my dining room paneled like this and find either this toile (it's only sold in the UK) or a similar one and have new curtains made.  We're talking about a LOT of money here!  Today, picture in hand, instead of going to pulmonary rehab, I played hooky and went to my local oriental rug dealer.  She had a fabulous room size rug that I fell for big time.  It's too big for my small DR but it sure would be fabulous in my LR.  Did I mention that it also has a "fabulous" price?  It would be madness for me to buy it but I could.  But for what?  I never entertain - just too hard to do alone.  And we all know where DD and her family will be this Xmas and it's not at my house.  It's an antique Heriz and the colors are TDF.  They had a smaller one that would work in the DR - similar to gorgeous antique one in the picture but with a blue border and more aqua in it.  

I really need to stop this nonsense...


----------



## ck21

Beautiful, India!!

This gem followed me home today and I already started talking to the cute guy about a few more.  Everything is custom.....


----------



## India

Great tote for work/everyday!


----------



## eagle1002us

Vintage Leather said:


> I had a boss who once thought that a great Christmas present for the entire staff would be to give us all Myers-Briggs tests so we could see how we fit together.  Fortunately, we talked her out of it.
> 
> (The work culture tension relates to the fact that the boss herself was very passive and hates confrontation, while the two people underneath her on the organizational structure are very aggressive and have no problem with struggling for power.)


 


We had a boss who made us take the Myers-Briggs test for the same reason.   I had taken one a few years earlier.   Empirical trash or not, I thought the results I got and what I knew of some co-workers' personalities and their results was spot-on.   


Geez, what a familiar situation you describe, *Vintage Leather*.  I'm serious, I'm not kidding.   Did it ever get better?


----------



## eagle1002us

India said:


> Now that could have been "interesting" in your work place!  Not in a GOOD way!  Yikes!
> 
> I recently went through several months of shelter magazines and clipped pictures of things I liked for my "clipping file".  I've kept one for over 30 years.  Actually, I had a previous one but in the middle of a "pity party", I threw it out.
> 
> There was a room that sang to me, big time.  I've thought from time to time about updating my DR.  The curtains were once fabulous - Colefax & Fowler fabric and trim - and beautifully made.  They've been peed on by more animals than I can count and have had the bottoms washed multiple times.  Yes, it does leave a bit of a water stain, but no one notices it - even I have to pull the fullness out to see the stain line.  They need another washing and I need DSIL to come over and take them down and to the basement for me.  This time, I'm going to hem them.  They "puddled" on the floor when I was in my English Country Hse mode 31 years ago.  Well, you know what ELSE "puddled".  So, I will just shorten them- actually have my alteration lady do that.
> 
> But back to that picture.  Here it is below.  I'd love to have my dining room paneled like this and find either this toile (it's only sold in the UK) or a similar one and have new curtains made.  We're talking about a LOT of money here!  Today, picture in hand, instead of going to pulmonary rehab, I played hooky and went to my local oriental rug dealer.  She had a fabulous room size rug that I fell for big time.  It's too big for my small DR but it sure would be fabulous in my LR.  Did I mention that it also has a "fabulous" price?  It would be madness for me to buy it but I could.  But for what?  I never entertain - just too hard to do alone.  And we all know where DD and her family will be this Xmas and it's not at my house.  It's an antique Heriz and the colors are TDF.  They had a smaller one that would work in the DR - similar to gorgeous antique one in the picture but with a blue border and more aqua in it.
> 
> I really need to stop this nonsense...


 
That house is your hobby, India.   I sew and my wardrobe is my hobby.  Always something new to work on . . . Barbara Streisand and Karl Lagerfeld collected Deco years ago and developed the most marvelous collections from what I read.  Then, did they sit back and admire it?  Noooooooooo.  They sold their collections.   India, if that house ever reaches perfection in your eyes you'll simply have to sell and buy a new one to redo o/w you'll just be bored out of your mind without a new challenge.   You were a teacher?   And not an interior decorator?  Hard to believe.   


The pix you posted is a beautiful room.   The tapestry, curiously, looks like HS Sieste au Paradis, which is a current HS.


----------



## ck21

Happy Halloween!  I didn't get any pictures of Hot Cars, but a good time was had.  He wouldn't trick or treat at any houses where girls live.  I'm sure that will change over the years!!  It was a beautiful, unseasonably warm night here.  Hope everyone had a great time!


----------



## lulilu

Love that room, India.  When I got divorced, exDH took all the rugs, which his grandmother had acquired on her trousseau trip.  I replaced two of them, and almost had a nervous breakdown paying for them.  I couldn't not have them though -- too much change otherwise.  I also gave him our dining room table and chairs; the table top was painted like the piece in the photo.  I do miss it.  

How cool would it be to have such a room.  It's a shame that you can't do any of it yourself.  I would like some renovations but no longer have the desire to do any painting or things like that on my own.

I am introverted as most here are.  I prefer to talk to my dogs, who are all curled up with me on the sofa.  lol


----------



## lulilu

ck21 said:


> Happy Halloween!  I didn't get any pictures of Hot Cars, but a good time was had.  He wouldn't trick or treat at any houses where girls live.  I'm sure that will change over the years!!  It was a beautiful, unseasonably warm night here.  Hope everyone had a great time!



Went to the elementary school Halloween parade to see the GDs yesterday.  We actually had a group of kids come today.  For years no one has come -- the houses are too far apart.  ExDH used to drive my kids around.  DD has a great neighborhood for Halloween.  Lots of kids and decorated houses.


----------



## eagle1002us

ck21 said:


> Beautiful, India!!
> 
> This gem followed me home today and I already started talking to the cute guy about a few more.  Everything is custom.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174344


 


beautiful tote!


----------



## Mindi B

That's a luscious-looking tote, ck--from a luscious-looking guy, too!  Can't get better than that.  And LOL at Hot Cars avoiding those girl cooties!


----------



## India

eagle1002us said:


> That house is your hobby, India.   I sew and my wardrobe is my hobby.  Always something new to work on . . . Barbara Streisand and Karl Lagerfeld collected Deco years ago and developed the most marvelous collections from what I read.  Then, did they sit back and admire it?  Noooooooooo.  They sold their collections.   India, if that house ever reaches perfection in your eyes you'll simply have to sell and buy a new one to redo o/w you'll just be bored out of your mind without a new challenge.   You were a teacher?   And not an interior decorator?  Hard to believe.
> 
> 
> The pix you posted is a beautiful room.   The tapestry, curiously, looks like HS Sieste au Paradis, which is a current HS.


No, eagle, I was NOT a teacher - my late DH was the teacher in the family.  I've dabbled with interior design for about 33 years now - never big jobs, just picked up the crumbs from other designers when the husband wouldn't allow them back in the house to just do one room - knew they would end up doing EVERYTHING.  

Had DGSs over this afternoon to replace the bricks I paid someone on Fri to lay out for the extended border in front of my house - didn't like the way they looked.  Oh well - they boys love earning money, well maybe not "earning" it, but they like the money!


----------



## ck21

Here's to a great week for the chat peeps!


----------



## chaneljewel

Nice tote, ck!  Warm, rich leather!

Gorgeous room, India!  I love pretty rooms and am constantly changing the look of the rooms in my home to get the look that I see in my mind.  Finding what I " see" is always a challenge. It's a work in progress I tell myself!  That and the price of everything!!

Halloween fun here.  Lots of trick or treaters...around 150 at least.  Weather was chilly but perfect for fall.


----------



## India

I'm supposed to have two contractors show up this AM: the gutter guys who were no-shows both Thurs and Fri, and the guys to install the irrigation system. It will be "interesting" to see if either shows.

DGSs are off school today and tomorrow and are "supposed" to work for me, too.  They may also be no-shows!


----------



## India

Irrigation guys are here digging up everything - I can't bear to look.

Cabinet maker called and said he was coming by for final measurements to build my new big, deep drawers in the kitchen.  He was here before but apparently did not pay much attention as he now says that the way these cheap cabinets are made, it's impossible to remove the center post of the shelf.  I think it could be done but I would need a midget to get back in and build a support.  I'm SO disappointed as I really thought this would make my kitchen much more workable.   He would have had them for me in two weeks.  He could build 4 deep but narrow drawers but I would lose 8" in real estate width which means it would not all fit in there.   Dang it!


----------



## chaneljewel

That does stink India.  I love my big, deep drawers the best.  Such easy access!

Been out raking leaves!   Do you think it's acceptable to tell the neighbor across the street that ALL her leaves blow into our yard?   She barely has to rake and we have lots and lots and lots of leaves that aren't even from our trees!  Tomorrow will be another day of raking for hours...and then by the weekend it will start all over!!


----------



## lulilu

chaneljewel said:


> That does stink India.  I love my big, deep drawers the best.  Such easy access!
> 
> Been out raking leaves!   Do you think it's acceptable to tell the neighbor across the street that ALL her leaves blow into our yard?   She barely has to rake and we have lots and lots and lots of leaves that aren't even from our trees!  Tomorrow will be another day of raking for hours...and then by the weekend it will start all over!!



This happens to me every year, from both sides.  No one seems to care.


----------



## India

It's the dandelions that my neighbor is so willing to share with me!!!!  She allows them to go to seed and it all blows into my yard!


----------



## Mindi B

NO!  What did I DO to anger the Fates?!  I thought I was a passably okay person, but clearly I am being punished.
My AmEx card was hacked.
Of course AmEx is good and caught it promptly, and I'm not responsible for the charges, but man! 
Today I face off with contractor number one, so wish me luck.  Also, vibes tomorrow for a medical thingie would be much appreciated.  I'd like to feel you all there with me!

On the other hand, I could be the guy who got a huge "NY Mets: World Champions 2015" tattoo.  Whoops.


----------



## India

Mindi, that happened to me 4 times last year!!!  As with you, AmEx caught it immediately, but there is the nuisance of no card for a couple of days, and then having to go online and re-enter all those automatic payments (Netflix etc) with new credit card number.  If you ask, AmEx will send you a list of all the ones that are automatic which makes it a bit easier.  This was one reason why I got an iPhone 6 last year - I wanted ApplePay.  With the new chip readers in more and more stores, many have added readers that accept ApplePay as well.  

Gutters got finished yesterday...barely.  They sent me a crew that barely spoke or understood English, but we eventually managed and I made them clean up (had to provide them with a broom and leaf blower...really?).  I LOVE the aluminum screw down guards I got for the front - cannot see them at all.  I know I drive myself crazy (to say nothing or others, probably including the Chat Peeps!) when I'm determined to get what I want at a price I can afford, but I'm always VERY glad I persevered.  

OMG - I could barely lookout the front windows yesterday as my yard was being eviscerated in order to install the irrigation system.  But at the end of the day (which did not end until 5PM for these guys!), I could not believe how it was all back together, grass and all.  Excellent crew!  It has restored my faith in those who do manual labor!  They come back to finish the front and do the back today.  I'm SO glad I'm doing this!

I woke up at 4:30 AM and could not get back to sleep and kept thinking about those drawers for my kitchen.  I think I figured out a solution and called the cabinetmaker first thing this AM.  We talked and we think we may have a plan - a bit of a Rube Goldberg, but who cares - it will look right on the outside and function perfectly.  Of course, he had picked up the materials Mon (and took them back yesterday!), and had scheduled Mon and Tues to build the drawers.  Now I have to get back on his schedule.  "Perhaps next week" was his answer.  I had no idea just how much I wanted these stupid drawers but quickly discovered yesterday!

Off to hold my nose and vote this AM - why on earth is there not a "none of the above" choice on ballots!

Good vibes on the medical front for you Mindi!!!!


----------



## tesi

missed everyone this weekend, but happy to have caught up&#8230;

hope halloween was wonderful for the younger set, especially hot cars!  we had our first halloween at the beach and, lo and behold, there were many many more trick or treaters there than we ever had in the country suburbs.  so pleasing to see-and mostly polite.  halloween is a rough one for me-  never cared for it and then my mom passed on halloween 4 years ago so that didn't help.  i still think back to the insanity of that day&#8230;.the funeral director was picking my mom up from my sister's house all while children were ringing the bell.  it was surreal.  

in any case i wanted to comment on just how lovely your place must be india-  we seem to have similar sensibilities in terms of decor.  that photo is exquisite inspiration!  i'm a lover of fab rugs but my little papillion has nixed that for now.   i adore decorating.  absolutely adore it. wish i had done it for a living but i'm too old to answer to anyone else at this stage.  of course i've done my daughter's apartments and now even my dil has asked for assistance with their new home.  as my hubby says as long as its someone else's home it costs him no money so he is happy.  

i did oddly enough find a really cool inspiration this weekend-  a beautiful old chair reupholstered in what looked to be patchwork (but was just a print that was a melange of different deeply toned florals).  i want the chair but it doesn't necessarily work anywhere.  thinking i will find a nook for it.  i've already found a fab vintage crocheted granny square quilt on ebay that matches as a throw.   it's an illness i cannot recover from-the decor bug!

mindi-  wishing you and i both luck tomorrow.  i moved my MRI as i was sick with a nasty respiratory infection last week.  so i will be thinking of you and sending vibes through the magnetized waves&#8230;..

love to all&#8230;human and animal.  my little pap is getting older-its so obvious but there is nothing terrible manifesting itself just yet.  i will miss him but i cannot and will not think about it.  it serves me as a coping mechanism.  

xoxo


----------



## Mindi B

tesi:


----------



## Vintage Leather

Mindi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

India - Huzzah!


----------



## ck21

India and Tesi-perhaps you could do my living room.  I don't have the eye for it.  I want "warm and inviting".but everything is a little off.

70 degrees here today!


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, hope all is well.


----------



## India

That would be fun, CK!


----------



## csshopper

Mindi- you are in my thoughts, only good strong thoughts for good health!!!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Sending vibes that all will be well, Mindi.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, sending you vibes too. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I've been lurking mostly. Crazy busy chez eb!


----------



## mistikat

Mindi, sending you lots of strength to get through the day!


----------



## India

Irrigation guys still here - slow going in the back as they have to fight tree roots to hand dig (can't get machinery through gate).  They may finish today.  Fingers crossed.  

Cleaning woman and yard men here, too!  A bit crowded in a small house and small yard, but I'm doing my part for the economy!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, healthy vibes ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## tesi

mindi-  sending love, vibes and top of the head kisses to you!


----------



## ck21

Sending vibes, Mindi!!

This decrease in daylight makes me tired.  Ready for bed and it's not even 9!


----------



## pursecrzy

Hope all is well Mindi


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you all so much, my cyber-friends!  It appears I am "normal"--yay--though I hasten to add that the adjective is being applied very narrowly in this case.  I did not, for example, show up in nor discuss my tinfoil hat predilections with any medical personnel.
Miss Olive's appetite is still wonky but she is holding her own, and today she had a normal chest x-ray and ultrasound, so I am increasingly of the belief that she has developed a psychological connection between food/feeding time and something upsetting.  I wish I knew exactly what triggered this, but if it's the case, all we can really do is give it time to extinguish.  Meanwhile, we'll keep a very close eye on her for any solid evidence of physical problems.  And we'll be acting as if this is a flare-up of her IBD (which of course it could be despite the lack of definitive symptoms), and giving her some pharmacological support as well. 
Thank you again, you sweethearts, for your support.  You All Rock.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Thank you all so much, my cyber-friends!  It appears I am "normal"--yay--though I hasten to add that the adjective is being applied very narrowly in this case.  I did not, for example, show up in nor discuss my tinfoil hat predilections with any medical personnel.
> Miss Olive's appetite is still wonky but she is holding her own, and today she had a normal chest x-ray and ultrasound, so I am increasingly of the belief that she has developed a psychological connection between food/feeding time and something upsetting.  I wish I knew exactly what triggered this, but if it's the case, all we can really do is give it time to extinguish.  Meanwhile, we'll keep a very close eye on her for any solid evidence of physical problems.  And we'll be acting as if this is a flare-up of her IBD (which of course it could be despite the lack of definitive symptoms), and giving her some pharmacological support as well.
> Thank you again, you sweethearts, for your support.  You All Rock.



Tinfoil hats DO work. Great news that all is well in Mindiland.


----------



## India

Was worried when we didn't hear from you, Mindi, but greatly relieved that all is well.  Perhaps all of us wearing OUR tin hats did the trick!


----------



## ouija board

Glad to hear the Normal diagnosis, Mindi! And a clean cardiac work up for Miss Olive.


----------



## Mindi B

I am sincerely sorry to have been briefly AWOL, and it is quite sweet of you all to have been thinking of me.  I was just wrung out.  With unnecessary freakage.  Which is all on me.  (Duh, Mindi, duh.)
The thing about Miss O is she will get all trembly and "I can't manage to swallow this" and then, literally 10 seconds later, eagerly chow on a biscuit or piece of toast.  Now, I am no veterinary professional, but I don't know of many (any?) source of physical pain or nausea that remits entirely over the course of less than half a minute.  Nope, there is something behavioral there.
She ate some dinner tonight.  I am content.
Shout out to Master HenHen, who has been a good boy during all this recent tsuris and still eats anything put in front of him and a few things that aren't.  Go, HenHen.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, glad everything's under control (reasonably). I was worried, too!


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks so much, EB!  Say, how are the krazy kitties?  I think Rocket and HenHen would get along somehow, in spite of their species history.


----------



## ck21

Grrrr...wanted to buy another pair of my favorite boot ever (a camel colored Stuart Weitzman) and found a pair on eBay.  You know where this is going....
The seller used a stock photo.  The actual boots are brand new and the right size/style, but a very different color.
Now I embark on the returns process....


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> NO!  What did I DO to anger the Fates?!  I thought I was a passably okay person, but clearly I am being punished.
> My AmEx card was hacked.
> Of course AmEx is good and caught it promptly, and I'm not responsible for the charges, but man!
> Today I face off with contractor number one, so wish me luck.  Also, vibes tomorrow for a medical thingie would be much appreciated.  I'd like to feel you all there with me!
> 
> On the other hand, I could be the guy who got a huge "NY Mets: World Champions 2015" tattoo.  Whoops.



Oh Mindi I am so far behind on all my threads but I just wanted to say I am sending you lots of prayers and hope that your AmEx has gotten straightened out.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Thank you all so much, my cyber-friends!  It appears I am "normal"--yay--though I hasten to add that the adjective is being applied very narrowly in this case.  I did not, for example, show up in nor discuss my tinfoil hat predilections with any medical personnel.
> Miss Olive's appetite is still wonky but she is holding her own, and today she had a normal chest x-ray and ultrasound, so I am increasingly of the belief that she has developed a psychological connection between food/feeding time and something upsetting.  I wish I knew exactly what triggered this, but if it's the case, all we can really do is give it time to extinguish.  Meanwhile, we'll keep a very close eye on her for any solid evidence of physical problems.  And we'll be acting as if this is a flare-up of her IBD (which of course it could be despite the lack of definitive symptoms), and giving her some pharmacological support as well.
> Thank you again, you sweethearts, for your support.  You All Rock.


I am so glad that you are both doing ok. Misha has not been eating well the last week. He finds it much more palatable if I feed him from a spoon and beg at the same time. Nick, on the other hand, is still eating quite well. I feel that Misha is in for a vet visit as soon as I get my ingrown toenail fixed tomorrow. I had the right one done last week. 


Mindi B said:


> I am sincerely sorry to have been briefly AWOL, and it is quite sweet of you all to have been thinking of me.  I was just wrung out.  With unnecessary freakage.  Which is all on me.  (Duh, Mindi, duh.)
> The thing about Miss O is she will get all trembly and "I can't manage to swallow this" and then, literally 10 seconds later, eagerly chow on a biscuit or piece of toast.  Now, I am no veterinary professional, but I don't know of many (any?) source of physical pain or nausea that remits entirely over the course of less than half a minute.  Nope, there is something behavioral there.
> She ate some dinner tonight.  I am content.
> Shout out to Master HenHen, who has been a good boy during all this recent tsuris and still eats anything put in front of him and a few things that aren't.  Go, HenHen.



It does sound like she is associating something bad with being fed. I am about to go and try and get Misha to eat now.


----------



## eagle1002us

tesi said:


> missed everyone this weekend, but happy to have caught up
> 
> hope halloween was wonderful for the younger set, especially hot cars!  we had our first halloween at the beach and, lo and behold, there were many many more trick or treaters there than we ever had in the country suburbs.  so pleasing to see-and mostly polite.  halloween is a rough one for me-  never cared for it and then my mom passed on halloween 4 years ago so that didn't help.  i still think back to the insanity of that day.the funeral director was picking my mom up from my sister's house all while children were ringing the bell.  it was surreal.
> 
> in any case i wanted to comment on just how lovely your place must be india-  we seem to have similar sensibilities in terms of decor.  that photo is exquisite inspiration!  i'm a lover of fab rugs but my little papillion has nixed that for now.   i adore decorating.  absolutely adore it. wish i had done it for a living but i'm too old to answer to anyone else at this stage.  of course i've done my daughter's apartments and now even my dil has asked for assistance with their new home.  as my hubby says as long as its someone else's home it costs him no money so he is happy.
> 
> i did oddly enough find a really cool inspiration this weekend-  a beautiful old chair reupholstered in what looked to be patchwork (but was just a print that was a melange of different deeply toned florals).  i want the chair but it doesn't necessarily work anywhere.  thinking i will find a nook for it.  i've already found a fab vintage crocheted granny square quilt on ebay that matches as a throw.   it's an illness i cannot recover from-the decor bug!
> 
> mindi-  wishing you and i both luck tomorrow.  i moved my MRI as i was sick with a nasty respiratory infection last week.  so i will be thinking of you and sending vibes through the magnetized waves..
> 
> love to allhuman and animal.  my little pap is getting older-its so obvious but there is nothing terrible manifesting itself just yet.  i will miss him but i cannot and will not think about it.  it serves me as a coping mechanism.
> 
> xoxo


 
*Tesi*, I don't think a decorating bug is that bad:  Think of the cost-per-use (wear) in décor vs new outfits.    The décor expenditures you see and enjoy everyday; with clothing, not so much.  


There was only one Dracula on tv, the one with Winona Ryder and Anthony Hopkins.  It's not a bad version of "Dracul" but I wanted to see one I hadn't seen before.  But the pumpkins and decorations on porches & lawns were very nice to see!


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Thank you all so much, my cyber-friends!  It appears I am "normal"--yay--though I hasten to add that the adjective is being applied very narrowly in this case.  I did not, for example, show up in nor discuss my tinfoil hat predilections with any medical personnel.
> Miss Olive's appetite is still wonky but she is holding her own, and today she had a normal chest x-ray and ultrasound, so I am increasingly of the belief that she has developed a psychological connection between food/feeding time and something upsetting.  I wish I knew exactly what triggered this, but if it's the case, all we can really do is give it time to extinguish.  Meanwhile, we'll keep a very close eye on her for any solid evidence of physical problems.  And we'll be acting as if this is a flare-up of her IBD (which of course it could be despite the lack of definitive symptoms), and giving her some pharmacological support as well.
> Thank you again, you sweethearts, for your support.  You All Rock.


 
Ms. Olive needs a boyfriend to distract her.


----------



## tesi

eagle1002us said:


> Ms. Olive needs a boyfriend to distract her.



hilarious
i have found that boyfriends cause nothing but trouble!  

hugs to all-  and happy to hear from mindi.xo


----------



## eagle1002us

tesi said:


> hilarious
> _i have found that boyfriends cause nothing but trouble!  _
> 
> hugs to all-  and happy to hear from mindi.xo




Too true, more often than not, Tesi.   This is why chocolate cake was invented and goes thru various incarnations, like red velvet cupcakes.  


Isn't there a doggie equivalent of chocolate cake?


----------



## chaneljewel

Glad all is well with you Mindi!


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  If there is one thing that would not interest Miss Olive, it is a boyfriend.  She has yet to forgive us for her adoptive brother.  Men are nothin' but trouble.
But there really should be a doggy version of chocolate cake.  Or dognip, or something.  Olive needs to get the munchies, pronto.
meg, I hope Misha finds his appetite, too.  Sounds like we are in the same boat at the moment, and it's no fun.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, chanel!  Are you reveling in your beautiful new kitchen?


----------



## lulilu

We feed our dogs a salmon based food Mindi.  They love it.  Maybe some fish-based treats?  I swear they love stinky stuff.

Or a dog behavioralist?


----------



## Mindi B

lt sounds somehow self-serving to say it, but Miss Olive is rather an unusual dog.  She is highly sensitive to people, especially me and DH, of course, and relatively uninterested in many doggy things.  In particular, other dogs and food are not high on her list of enjoyments.  Even in her prime, she would only eat some of what I gave her and would frequently refuse things that she didn't recognize.  I contrast this with Henry, who of course eats anything that isn't nailed down and won't stop until every morsel is gone and the bowl is licked twice, on the apparent assumption that we will never feed him again.
Olive is also bright, and a quick associative learner--It doesn't take many repetitions of two stimuli for her to associate them, while Henry still wants to go for car rides even though they almost inevitably end in the vet or the kennel.  
Okay, maybe HenHen is unusally dumb and makes Olive look brilliant by comparison, but I have yet to see anything to disprove my theory that Olive's current inappetence is at least partially--and perhaps solely--a learned thing.  My vet disagrees, but while she is the medical expert, I am the Olive expert.
Anyhow, Miss O ate some breakfast today, and we are getting meds later that I can introduce if things don't continue to improve.  I may hold off until after her tooth cleaning next week, though, as one of the meds is a steroid and I don't want to mess with her immune system at this moment.
I think I would have made a terrible parent.  There is too much that is unknowable in making decisions for other living things, and I just can't get comfortable with it.  How do all of you Peeps do it so well?!


----------



## India

We don't do it well at all, Mindi!!!  And it doesn't get better when they are grown!  

Sprinkler system is finally FINISHED!  And of course, it rained last night and its to continue today so they must come back Mon to program the timer on the thing.  I did have them put it on to water the 5 new shrubs planted yesterday - they cannot get too much water right now.  

Got bid for DR paneling like the picture I posted.  VERY expensive and the curtains (for which I have yet to find a fabric I love as much as the in the picture which is not sold in the US), would be, too.  I've decided that that is a ridiculous amount to spend on a room used 3 times a year when I have no idea how much longer I will be able to live here.  The way I've been feeling with my leaf mold allergies, I may be in Assisted Living by Sun!  I may discuss doing faux wainscoting below the chair rail.  I'm in the process of washing the bottom of the curtains and will just make do with these.  From a distance, they're still very special curtains.

Talked with a dog club friend who is a kitchen designer in Westchester County and she gave me some ideas for my kitchen, all of which are good.  But when I took photos to send her, I realized that doing them would be "putting lipstick on a pig" and I would still not have the look I so long for.  I don't have the money to do a total gut job on my kitchen and frankly, I don't think I could live with the mess and delays that such includes.  So, if the cabinet man can figure out how to do those drawers for $1000, then I'll do that and make my piece that I will have have a fabulous kitchen in this life.  All things considered, I think that if I can't accept this minor disappointment, then I need to get my priorities in order.


----------



## Mindi B

But I do understand how you feel, India.  DH and I love our location, but the floor plan of the house, not so much.  Yet there is a limited amount that we could change even if we were willing to throw money at it, and the upheaval would be immense.  It is frustrating.  We really (reallyreallyreally) need to refinish the floors, but I don't see how that can be done while living in the house.  The smell!  The dust!  And what do we do with the furniture?  Sigh.
Miss Olive came into the kitchen for breakfast.  She shuddered and hunched and repeatedly approached the bowl then backed away, but I just sat there and waited quietly. . . and she ate.  And stopped shivering, and is now angling for a walk.  This just is not acting like a physical issue.  But I may put off her tooth cleaning.  She, and I, don't need any additional upsets right now.


----------



## India

The ONLY way to survive floor refinishing is to get a POD and move out of the house.  Yes, you WILL have to remove every picture, every book - you will move without going anywhere.  But you will love your new floors and you'll only be out of the house for about a week (including move out/move back in time.  

I totally agree with you about the teeth cleaning.  Whenever you mentioned it, it made me VERY nervous.  Miss Olive does not need anything right now to disturb her equilibrium.  The teeth can wait.

Today is Godfrey's 13th Bday and he still looks wonderful and does not look/act his age at all, other than a lot of sleeping very soundly, but then that's pretty much what dogs do anyway.  I love this boy SO much!  I need to have his teeth done within the next couple of weeks and it scares the bejesus out of me to do it.  But I must and other than a Grade 4-5 heart MVD heart murmur (asymptomatic and on no meds), he's a very healthy dog.  But I worry...

Hope everyone has a great weekend!  Cold but sunny here today - no more 78° weather!  Frankly, I'm ready for it to be a bit cooler - linen looks ridiculous in early Nov!


----------



## chaneljewel

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, chanel!  Are you reveling in your beautiful new kitchen?



I do love, love my kitchen, Mindi.   I don't mind cooking or cleaning or doing any kind of work in this space.  My favorite room!


----------



## India

Today, DD dropped by to drop of DGS to do some work for me.  Told me they ARE going to be here for Christmas after all.  I'm delighted but again, the way she said it without any acknowledgement that this mattered to me VERY much, left something to be desired.  I'll get over it...

But her comments about all the work I'm doing on the house is a bit off-putting.  She can't understand why I would get new gutters (uh, the old ones weren't working very well!) and put in the irrigation system and do any updating in the house - looks fine as it is and if I have extra money why don't I put it in the boys' college fund.  Somedays I just don't understand the young.  We took every single penny we had (and some we didn't have!) to pay for Rolls Royce college educations for our children.  DD had no student loans as she won an Army ROTC scholarship, but we still had to pay 20% of the tuition and all her room and board, about what it would have cost us for her to stay in-state for college.  DS had some student loans but nothing onerous.  And in order to do this, we delayed maintenance on this house and deprived ourselves of just about everything.  Isn't it my turn now to have a few discretionary pleasures?  Apparently not.  Grrrr...


----------



## csshopper

India said:


> Today, DD dropped by to drop of DGS to do some work for me.  Told me they ARE going to be here for Christmas after all.  I'm delighted but again, the way she said it without any acknowledgement that this mattered to me VERY much, left something to be desired.  I'll get over it...
> 
> But her comments about all the work I'm doing on the house is a bit off-putting.  She can't understand why I would get new gutters (uh, the old ones weren't working very well!) and put in the irrigation system and do any updating in the house - looks fine as it is and if I have extra money why don't I put it in the boys' college fund.  Somedays I just don't understand the young.  We took every single penny we had (and some we didn't have!) to pay for Rolls Royce college educations for our children.  DD had no student loans as she won an Army ROTC scholarship, but we still had to pay 20% of the tuition and all her room and board, about what it would have cost us for her to stay in-state for college.  DS had some student loans but nothing onerous.  And in order to do this, we delayed maintenance on this house and deprived ourselves of just about everything.  Isn't it my turn now to have a few discretionary pleasures?  Apparently not.  Grrrr...



I would not consider gutter repair, irrigation updating for efficiency and savings, drawers to ease my daily life as I age, or even some refurbishing as "discretionary". And it's YOUR money to spend as you see fit. I think you were generous of spirit to describe this behavior as "off putting."  If DD is so focused on her needs, i.e. your contributions to her children's education, tell her the things you are doing are designed to protect the value of a major part of your estate, your home, and you really do have her best interests in mind as you pursue them. You succinctly said it, "Grrrrr"


----------



## mistikat

India said:


> Today, DD dropped by to drop of DGS to do some work for me.  Told me they ARE going to be here for Christmas after all.  I'm delighted but again, the way she said it without any acknowledgement that this mattered to me VERY much, left something to be desired.  I'll get over it...
> 
> But her comments about all the work I'm doing on the house is a bit off-putting.  She can't understand why I would get new gutters (uh, the old ones weren't working very well!) and put in the irrigation system and do any updating in the house - looks fine as it is and if I have extra money why don't I put it in the boys' college fund.  Somedays I just don't understand the young.  We took every single penny we had (and some we didn't have!) to pay for Rolls Royce college educations for our children.  DD had no student loans as she won an Army ROTC scholarship, but we still had to pay 20% of the tuition and all her room and board, about what it would have cost us for her to stay in-state for college.  DS had some student loans but nothing onerous.  And in order to do this, we delayed maintenance on this house and deprived ourselves of just about everything.  Isn't it my turn now to have a few discretionary pleasures?  Apparently not.  Grrrr...



I guess I'm trying to see this from your daughter's perspective. You rarely seem happy with anything she does so maybe in some ways, she has just given up trying to please you. When they were going away for Christmas, you were upset. Now that they are staying, you feel she didn't tell you in a manner as agreeable to you as you would have liked. If you grandsons come over, they disappoint you. If they don't come over, they disappoint you. You've referenced your son in much the same way. It's a shame that your family seems to be such an ongoing disappointment to you.

It just seems whenever you talk about your family, it's to express deep disappointment with them. I hope the upcoming holiday season is one that brings you all as much joy as possible in sharing those times together, given that now you will be able to do exactly that.


----------



## Vintage Leather

I don't have much time for Chat these days.  Working full time, full time grad school, plus time with the Knight - does't leave a whole lot of play time.  But after today, I plan on avoiding this place.

When did Chat become tolerant of peeps attacking other peeps?  

Seriously, last time I was here, a few people were strongly criticizing India because she was upset her daughter was not going to be present for Christmas. 
WTF?! How is this anyone's business other than India's and her daughter's?  It felt like people found it easier to attack India than they did to acknowledge that getting old is awful and that people ignore their older relatives. India didn't seem to mind, and I'm not an active peep so I sat down and shut up.  
But I logged in today, just to see Misti responding in a passive-agressive manner because India doesn't feel like her family values her.

I just don't get it, and I really don't want to be around it.  
India's family is none of our business.  She's not asking for our advice or our opinions.  She's just asking for a bit of sympathy.  If you can't spare a bit of sympathy, why respond at all?  Why be nasty?  

So I'll see you in a year or so, when I have energy to deal with this.  I love you all, and give you all the ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ I can spare.


----------



## mistikat

Vintage Leather said:


> I don't have much time for Chat these days.  Working full time, full time grad school, plus time with the Knight - does't leave a whole lot of play time.  But after today, I plan on avoiding this place.
> 
> When did Chat become tolerant of peeps attacking other peeps?
> 
> Seriously, last time I was here, a few people were strongly criticizing India because she was upset her daughter was not going to be present for Christmas.
> WTF?! How is this anyone's business other than India's and her daughter's?  It felt like people found it easier to attack India than they did to acknowledge that getting old is awful and that people ignore their older relatives. India didn't seem to mind, and I'm not an active peep so I sat down and shut up.
> But I logged in today, just to see Misti responding in a passive-agressive manner because India doesn't feel like her family values her.
> 
> I just don't get it, and I really don't want to be around it.
> India's family is none of our business.  She's not asking for our advice or our opinions.  She's just asking for a bit of sympathy.  If you can't spare a bit of sympathy, why respond at all?  Why be nasty?
> 
> So I'll see you in a year or so, when I have energy to deal with this.  I love you all, and give you all the ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ I can spare.



Nope, not passive aggressive at all, not an attack and not nasty. India is the one posting her about her family. What I wrote is just a response to the many posts indicating ongoing disappointment. It's a frequent leitmotif in those posts, and just as anything else in this thread is commented on, I commented on that.


----------



## Mindi B

We will miss you, VL.
It is inevitable that some of what any of us post will rub others the wrong way.  Sometimes those so rubbed will react, sometimes not.  But when we share on-line, we are explicitly making our stuff public and therefore, others' business.  So it will occasion comment at times that might not be exactly what we'd hoped for.  I've gotten some of this myself and not always been thrilled, but (a) I put myself out there, and (b) sometimes I've been given a new perspective or at least food for thought via a less-than-cuddly response.  So I would say that attacks aren't okay, but vigorous disagreement is.  Like what you yourself just posted: vigorous disagreement!  It's not inherently unhealthy.
The psychologist part of me does want to add that I see nothing passive-aggressive about mistikat's remarks.  They were frank and direct and of course you are free to disagree, but passive-aggressive, no.


----------



## eagle1002us

When stuff gets put "out there" in a public forum people comment.  IMO Misti was voicing an opinion and that's ok.   I am puzzled by the term "passive aggressive" here:  I thought she was straightforward, clear, polite (read the last couple sentences of her post) and not beating around the bush.   Twelve-step meetings always have the disclaimer: take what you like and leave the rest.  I think that disclaimer fits this situation.   


Now that DD will surface on Xmas, the thing is to be as gracious and inviting as India's house and meal and get through an awkward situation without having a food fight.


----------



## eagle1002us

Now that we're letting everything hang out I should confess that I am not really a dog lover.    I remember a visit to inlaws  -- they had a corgi, a sausage with legs, which DH enjoyed playing with and making him bark -- OMI Barking! and I refused to come out of the bathroom till DH cut it out.


Being introverted, I would probably enjoy having a pet rock for a pet except it would need to be dusted.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

When anyone makes a post on a public forum, they're inviting comment.  Misti stated hers.  It was neither an attack or passive-agressive.  If you post about your life in great detail, it's likely to draw observations.  

VL, you can always use the "ignore" option under Preferences.  Goodness knows, it's saves my sanity a time or two.


----------



## pursecrzy

Unfortunately, you can't put a mod or admin on your ignore list.  

Trust me, I've tried!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> We will miss you, VL.
> It is inevitable that some of what any of us post will rub others the wrong way.  Sometimes those so rubbed will react, sometimes not.*  But when we share on-line, we are explicitly making our stuff public and therefore, others' business.  So it will occasion comment at times that might not be exactly what we'd hoped for.  I've gotten some of this myself and not always been thrilled, but (a) I put myself out there, and (b) sometimes I've been given a new perspective or at least food for thought via a less-than-cuddly response. * So I would say that attacks aren't okay, but vigorous disagreement is.  Like what you yourself just posted: vigorous disagreement!  It's not inherently unhealthy.
> The psychologist part of me does want to add that I see nothing passive-aggressive about mistikat's remarks.  They were frank and direct and of course you are free to disagree, but passive-aggressive, no.



As usual, Mindi said it much better than I could.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> We will miss you, VL.
> It is inevitable that some of what any of us post will rub others the wrong way.  Sometimes those so rubbed will react, sometimes not.  But when we share on-line, we are explicitly making our stuff public and therefore, others' business.  So it will occasion comment at times that might not be exactly what we'd hoped for.  I've gotten some of this myself and not always been thrilled, but (a) I put myself out there, and (b) sometimes I've been given a new perspective or at least food for thought via a less-than-cuddly response.  So I would say that attacks aren't okay, but vigorous disagreement is.  Like what you yourself just posted: vigorous disagreement!  It's not inherently unhealthy.
> The psychologist part of me does want to add that I see nothing passive-aggressive about mistikat's remarks.  They were frank and direct and of course you are free to disagree, but passive-aggressive, no.



Mindi, you said this so well.

I sincerely hope that India (and all of us) have a wonderful and joyous holiday. 

In my experience, even the best kids can be thoughtless at times. And when that happens, I take a deep breath, and I remind myself that my adult children's lives no longer revolve around me. My mother had expectations of me and my brothers that were not realistic. And she was constantly disappointed.


----------



## etoupebirkin

On a lighter note, fresh manicures and making homemade chili, guacamole, mashed potatoes and cornbread = need to get a new manicure, (but happy DH). C'est la vie.

Did a nice big bike ride with DH today too.

My St. Jude fundraiser is in full swing. I am in "ask" mode to get auction items.

And I am re-setting my asscher cut Ceylon sapphire into a new ring. The stone is just shy of 8 carats. We are flipping the stone upside down, like a sugarloaf cut, surrounding it with 8-point white diamonds that were left over from another re-set, plus cognac diamonds from a watch bezel from a broken watch and other colored sapphires in random shapes and sizes.

The jeweler is REALLY talented. And he's really excited about this project. He's worked on pieces for the Smithsonian, including the Hope Diamond. I should get rendering this week. We are taking a ring that I saw in Neiman Marcus (for 55K using a sugarloaf tanzanite) as inspiration for this ring. I like that I'm repurposing things that were gathering dust in my jewelry box.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, EB, that's exciting!  Can't wait to see the outcome.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here are some pictures:
The inspiration for my ring (front and side)
My original ring setting with the stone flipped on top.
The old watch that I'm pulling the cognac diamonds.
And a rendering of some earrings the jeweler is making for me out of stones I had from an old bracelet.


----------



## mistikat

Super pretty, EB. I had a sugarloaf ruby ring that I sold, which I now regret. It's such a unique and lovely cut. I have a pair of 1920s earrings that look a lot like those.


----------



## etoupebirkin

mistikat said:


> Super pretty, EB. I had a sugarloaf ruby ring that I sold, which I now regret. It's such a unique and lovely cut. I have a pair of 1920s earrings that look a lot like those.



Sugarloaf ruby ring--would be so pretty!!!

The inspiration ring is really spectacular on. I did the math and there was no way I could swing it, not even close. My sapphire ring looked too engagement-ring-y for a RHR. And since my 25th anniversary when I got my upgrade diamond, I rarely wore the sapphire. I think this ring will be modern, edgy and wearable. My sapphire has virtually no inclusions so it will sparkle.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thud!  EB, that's gorgeous!


----------



## mistikat

etoupebirkin said:


> Sugarloaf ruby ring--would be so pretty!!!
> 
> The inspiration ring is really spectacular on. I did the math and there was no way I could swing it, not even close. My sapphire ring looked too engagement-ring-y for a RHR. And since my 25th anniversary when I got my upgrade diamond, I rarely wore the sapphire. I think this ring will be modern, edgy and wearable. My sapphire has virtually no inclusions so it will sparkle.



It was pretty - with side diamonds. Ack. Should have kept it! 

I think yours will be really pretty and very wearable. There is something about the sugarloaf that makes it look very contemporary.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> On a lighter note, fresh manicures and making homemade chili, guacamole, mashed potatoes and cornbread = need to get a new manicure, (but happy DH). C'est lav vie.
> 
> Did a nice big bike ride with DH today too.
> 
> My St. Jude fundraiser is in full swing. I am in "ask" mode to get auction items.
> 
> And I am re-setting my asscher cut Ceylon sapphire into a new ring. The stone is just shy of 8 carats. We are flipping the stone upside down, like a sugarloaf cut, surrounding it with 8-point white diamonds that were left over from another re-set, plus cognac diamonds from a watch bezel from a broken watch and other colored sapphires in random shapes and sizes.
> 
> The jeweler is REALLY talented. And he's really excited about this project. He's worked on pieces for the Smithsonian, including the Hope Diamond. I should get rendering this week. We are taking a ring that I saw in Neiman Marcus (for 55K using a sugarloaf tanzanite) as inspiration for this ring. I like that I'm repurposing things that were gathering dust in my jewelry box.


 


That's a big Ceylon.  I wonder if H has a cornflower blue bag in the works.   I notice Kors did a cornflower blue this fall and usually H sets the trends.


----------



## csshopper

eb, Beautiful ring and takes "recycling" to a new level. The blending of stones is exquisite. I really love the cognac diamonds with the sapphire.

Congrats on your new Nationals Manager. You should have a few more wins to celebrate next season with Dusty at the helm.


----------



## ck21

Yikes.  Just yikes.

It's funny--DH avoids conflict at all costs, and he would say I invite it.  I would say I'm assertive.  . It's funny, though, how even the slightest conflict here leaves me unsettled.

Sending much love to all my chat peeps.  

Love the pretties, EB!


----------



## ouija board

Vintage Leather, I sincerely hope you don't go, though I understand that you are quite upset over how people respond to India's posts. I think the criticism about her family situation may stem from the fact that many here are probably closer to her daughter's age, with family, work, other responsibilities, so it's natural that the sympathy may lie more with her than with India. But you're right, there is something unimaginably unpleasant about growing old and feeling dismissed by those around you, including your children (I see it with my mom now that she is alone, and yes, I am guilty of being a less than considerate daughter), and we should be respectful of that when reading and responding to her posts. 

Back to topic&#8230;EB, you know we'll want to see pictures of your ring!! Asscher cut Ceylon Sapphire  I made chili last night, too, but probably not as fantastic as yours.

Edit: Saw your photos&#8230;WOW!!!! It will look amazing, and OMG, the color of your sapphire! The earrings are really pretty as well.


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> Yikes.  Just yikes.
> 
> It's funny--DH avoids conflict at all costs, and he would say I invite it.  I would say I'm assertive.  . It's funny, though, how *even the slightest conflict here leaves me unsettled.*
> 
> Sending much love to all my chat peeps.
> 
> Love the pretties, EB!



Same here. I think it's because this is my "safe" place on TPF. Remember how we used to joke that we should stay in here and not go "below the sticky" where all the drama goes on?

How is work going, btw?


----------



## ck21

This is my only place on tpf these days!

Work is fine.  I don't really fit, but I'm making good changes and others are noticing.  Because I'm not really passionate about the business, I'm also not at all stressed, which is a nice change.  I miss the passion, though.  The drive is terrible.  I don't think this is long term at all, but given the flexibility in the schedule and the opportunities to work from home, I wonder if I'm crazy to think of leaving.  We're going to Disney in February, and I'm trying to sit tight until after that.

How are you and lil'OB?


----------



## ouija board

Ah, Disney in February, perfect time to go. Hopefully the crowds won't be too bad.  I still remember a year ago, taking a crazy 2 day trip to Disney with DD. We flew into Orlando at 11pm on a Tuesday, spent 12 hours on Wednesday at Disney, then left the hotel at 3am for our flight home. But, hey, we'll get a lot of mileage from that story for years to come! DD has not asked to go back to Disney since then. She's doing great, thanks for asking. Joined the Girl Scout troop for her grade, of which I am the assistant troop leader.  I've always joked that I'm the LAST person on earth who should be leading a Girl Scout troop since I know nothing about them and am not exactly a big fan, yet somehow, the OTHER last person on earth who should be leading a Girl Scout troop managed to find me and rope me into forming a troop. She announced to the Council that we would not be selling cookies this year&#8230;cut to stunned and not so happy faces from the Council&#8230;and we are now the black sheep troop of the region, before we've even held one meeting. But, they DID say cookie selling was optional...

No stress, working from home, those are all major pluses for staying where you are, at least for now. If you are making a lot of good changes there, then it's worth sticking it out for awhile, just to see all these changes through rather than letting someone else take over and unraveling all of your work. I hear you about the commute, though. That wears on you after a short while.


----------



## ck21

OB-our Disney trip is centered around the Princess Half marathon--a bucket list item for me.  I remember your whirlwind trip--impressive!!!


----------



## Mindi B

OB, I really doubt you are a less-than-considerate daughter, but you raise another important point, which is that all of us come to these conversations from distinctive emotional perspectives that make some things stand out to us more than they might to someone else.  Those differences are part of what makes these forums interesting, but they can also cause dissent at times.  I hope we can all roll with it.
And I vividly remember the whirlwind Disney trip you took with lil' OB!  That was _epic_.  What a fabulous memory for you both!
ck, what sparkly loveliness will you add to your running attire for a Princess half-marathon?  I would suggest tinfoil (of course), but it doesn't breathe during physical exertion.  Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Mindi B

Modern technology afraids me.  We mention Disney here and now my pop-up ads, top and bottom, are for Disney merch and Orlando resorts. Can ads for Reynolds Wrap be far behind?


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> Modern technology afraids me.  We mention Disney here and now my pop-up ads, top and bottom, are for Disney merch and Orlando resorts. Can ads for Reynolds Wrap be far behind?


 
Don't tempt fate.


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## ck21

Mindi-many people run Disney race in costume.   It is not likely I will be one of them!  I do have a "run your ears off" Mickey shirt, though.


----------



## Mindi B

That sounds fun to watch, but sooooo uncomfortable to do, ck.  How about glittery shoelaces?  And I love the shirt slogan.


----------



## India

I waited until today to respond to Mistikat's post.  Since she rarely posts in Chat, I did consider this a very personal attack, and a distortion of what I have said in the past.

For the record:  I am NOT disappointed in my children and grandchildren!!!  They are the greatest joy and fulfillment in my life.  But like most humans, they DO disappoint me with their actions from time to time. With my adult children, I say nothing when this happens - I don't walk around trying to get in fights with people, certainly not with people I love.  With my grandchildren, it usually is about some commitment they have made and did not keep.  As an adult it is my job to let them know my displeasure so they will learn a proper work ethic.  There is a HUGE difference between disliking or being disappointed by a behavior and being disappointed in someone as a person.  

Because I bite my tongue and say nothing, I have used Chat as a place to vent.  I thought it was a "safe place" but clearly it is not.  I was venting, not asking for advice.  I did not expect to be personally attacked.

But I do not want to be a polarizing person on Chat so I am going to take some time away from tpf.  I have made some friends here that I have treasured, but I don't come here for conflict and criticism.  

Perhaps I'll return someday.  We'll see.


----------



## eagle1002us

India said:


> I waited until today to respond to Mistikat's post.  Since she rarely posts in Chat, I did consider this a very personal attack, and a distortion of what I have said in the past.
> 
> For the record:  I am NOT disappointed in my children and grandchildren!!!  They are the greatest joy and fulfillment in my life.  But like most humans, they DO disappoint me with their actions from time to time. With my adult children, I say nothing when this happens - I don't walk around trying to get in fights with people, certainly not with people I love.  With my grandchildren, it usually is about some commitment they have made and did not keep.  As an adult it is my job to let them know my displeasure so they will learn a proper work ethic.  There is a HUGE difference between disliking or being disappointed by a behavior and being disappointed in someone as a person.
> 
> Because I bite my tongue and say nothing, I have used Chat as a place to vent.  I thought it was a "safe place" but clearly it is not.  I was venting, not asking for advice.  I did not expect to be personally attacked.
> 
> But I do not want to be a polarizing person on Chat so I am going to take some time away from tpf.  I have made some friends here that I have treasured, but I don't come here for conflict and criticism.
> 
> Perhaps I'll return someday.  We'll see.




You must let us know how the Xmas dinner went.  Maybe it will be fun???


----------



## mistikat

What I posted was a response to your comments, which have been made on more than one occasion; that doesn't make it an attack. Nor does my lack of posting in Chat equate to a personal attack. I truly don&#8217;t believe that one post suddenly makes Chat &#8220;unsafe&#8221; for you&#8212;note that you also received plenty of support on the thread&#8212;but of course you have the right to do as you see fit. I hope you will consider your whole experience on the thread over time and not just that one moment as you reflect on whether to participate going forward.

As I said earlier, I hope the Christmas celebrations with your family are everything you hope they will be.


----------



## ck21

India,
I'm sorry your feelings were hurt.  As someone who takes everything to heart, regardless of how it was intended, I understand.


----------



## chaneljewel

I'm sad that anyone has been hurt here on chat.  I often just need to vent and let the steam off my chest.  I've always liked chat because of the support I've gotten no matter my mood or circumstances. I hope that we can all move forward and just realize that we are strong women who care and support each other even when we disagree.  I'm truly thankful that I have friends on chat that let me express my feelings.


----------



## etoupebirkin

chaneljewel said:


> i'm sad that anyone has been hurt here on chat.  I often just need to vent and let the steam off my chest.  I've always liked chat because of the support i've gotten no matter my mood or circumstances. I hope that we can all move forward and just realize that we are strong women who care and support each other even when we disagree.  I'm truly thankful that i have friends on chat that let me express my feelings.



^^^+100


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> Now that we're letting everything hang out I should confess that I am not really a dog lover.    I remember a visit to inlaws  -- they had a corgi, a sausage with legs, which DH enjoyed playing with and making him bark -- OMI Barking! and I refused to come out of the bathroom till DH cut it out.
> 
> 
> Being introverted, I would probably enjoy having a pet rock for a pet except it would need to be dusted.



Thank you for this post. Not owning a dog has made it very difficult for me to post on this thread for the last several years. I now feel it is safe.  Not afraid of them, but like a baby with a soiled diaper, I am happy to pet a friend's dog and not have the responsibility.


EB I wish I had your energy and imagination re the jewelry remodeling.  I have a few pieces that have been in need and are just sitting around unworn.  Obviously the biggest challenge is having the right jeweler so you are very lucky..


----------



## mistikat

gracekelly said:


> Thank you for this post. Not owning a dog has made it very difficult for me to post on this thread for the last several years. I now feel it is safe.  Not afraid of them, but like a baby with a soiled diaper, I am happy to pet a friend's dog and not have the responsibility.
> 
> 
> EB I wish I had your energy and imagination re the jewelry remodeling.  I have a few pieces that have been in need and are just sitting around unworn.  Obviously the biggest challenge is having the right jeweler so you are very lucky..



I promise to keep my dogs leashed. The new crazy kitty is another story. She does what she wants. So you're on your own where she is concerned!


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> I promise to keep my dogs leashed. The new crazy kitty is another story. She does what she wants. So you're on your own where she is concerned!



I'm locking up my shooz  and bags and looking for a critter to keep her busy!


----------



## mistikat

gracekelly said:


> I'm locking up my shooz  and bags and looking for a critter to keep her busy!



That is indeed why we got her. Furnace replacement last summer and an uncapped vent through which lots of mice decided to travel when the weather got cold. We have a feeling she would make short work of them - but I'm hoping there will be no "here's what I caught!" moments if one decides to winter here.

It's a good thing she's so cute. Because she's a handful


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Misti, she's not cute, she's gorgeous!!!

Gracie!!!!!!!!!!!  I've missed you!  For you, I'll crate my dogs.


----------



## mistikat

Cavalier Girl said:


> Misti, she's not cute, she's gorgeous!!!
> 
> Gracie!!!!!!!!!!!  I've missed you!  For you, I'll crate my dogs.



CG, her looks are her saving grace. Cuz she's insane. As in climbing up doors, the refrigerator, banisters, trying to swat frames off the wall. Taking on the dogs. The Wheaten won't have anything to do with her but the Havanese is in her business.


----------



## pursecrzy

Chat used to be a LOT of fun.

I stopped reading/posting in here two years ago when I was going through a stressful time as the escape I needed was gone.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I'm not a much of a dog person, either, too much responsibility. I like other people's well trained dogs. When I was a kid, there was a mean dog on my street. I used to walk to school. The dog would growl and jump on me to steal my lunch. Scared and scarred me. But it was great for the dog!

Mistikat, your cat is stunning!!! when Rosie was young, she used to climb everything and then Jump down on Rocket to terrorize him.

Rocket's too big, (read: well fed) to go chasing after mice. Rosie's too neurotic to go after mice. She would not know what to do with them.

GK, Glad you're back!!! The ring re-do was something that just sort of happened. I saw the expensive one, then realized I had some stones that would defray the lion's share of the costs to mimic it. So it fell together organically.

Purse, Glad to see you back, too!


----------



## eagle1002us

mistikat said:


> That is indeed why we got her. Furnace replacement last summer and an uncapped vent through which lots of mice decided to travel when the weather got cold. We have a feeling she would make short work of them - but I'm hoping there will be no "here's what I caught!" moments if one decides to winter here.
> 
> It's a good thing she's so cute. Because she's a handful


 


Misti, she photographs much better (to my eye) than Karl Lagerfeld's famous cat with the same coloring:  Choupette.  But he loves Choupette.   Photos suggest she's clearly a cat that's reserved, not going to sass him.   Probably the exact opposite of [some] Chanel couture customers.


----------



## etoupebirkin

pursecrzy said:


> Chat used to be a LOT of fun.
> 
> I stopped reading/posting in here two years ago when I was going through a stressful time as the escape I needed was gone.



As I recall, you are a hockey fan. Do you love Toronto or Montreal? I was at the Toronto/Caps game last Saturday. It was quite a game, and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## mistikat

Ms. Nina (Beyonce Valentina - girl's got swag) is a Tonkinese, so EB, I think she is similar to either Rocket or Rosie? Choupette is a Birman. Tonks are a mixture of Siamese and Burmese ... so maybe she has the same " you are here to serve me" temperament as Choupette.


----------



## mistikat

etoupebirkin said:


> As I recall, you are a hockey fan. Do you love Toronto or Montreal? I was at the Toronto/Caps game last Saturday. It was quite a game, and I'll leave it at that.



Habs all the way, baby. Just forestalling Purse's inevitable Leafs answer.


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> Mindi-many people run Disney race in costume.   It is not likely I will be one of them!  I do have a "run your ears off" Mickey shirt, though.



I once ran a Halloween "Monster Dash" dressed like the FTD Florist. It was actually fun and easy to run in.


----------



## etoupebirkin

mistikat said:


> Habs all the way, baby. Just forestalling Purse's inevitable Leafs answer.



Did you hear about the game Saturday?


2-1 with &#8776;2.30 left in the game. And Toronto is winning.
Ovechkin (Capitals star player) scores to tie the game.
Toronto coach challenges goal for goalie interference. They replay the goal over and over on the Jumbotron. No one is seeing goalie interference. At least not with a Caps player.
All coaches challenges are reviewed in Toronto where NHL is headquartered.
Goal is taken away from the Caps. The crowd goes nuts. For 10 minutes, the crowd chants, "REF YOU S*CK!!!" It was deafening. FYI I bring ear plugs to every game.
Play continues. Nicholas Backstrom scores a goal for the Caps with .8 of a second left in the game to tie it.
Caps won in the shoot out.

Needless to say, it was an eventful game.


----------



## pursecrzy

etoupebirkin said:


> As I recall, you are a hockey fan. Do you love Toronto or Montreal? I was at the Toronto/Caps game last Saturday. It was quite a game, and I'll leave it at that.



Neither! DH is the hockey fan. 

There is so much hype about the Leafs.  Every year their fans expect them to win the cup but I know they won't.  Too much pressure.

Misti:


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Thank you for this post. Not owning a dog has made it very difficult for me to post on this thread for the last several years. I now feel it is safe.  Not afraid of them, but like a baby with a soiled diaper, I am happy to pet a friend's dog and not have the responsibility.
> 
> 
> EB I wish I had your energy and imagination re the jewelry remodeling.  I have a few pieces that have been in need and are just sitting around unworn.  Obviously the biggest challenge is having the right jeweler so you are very lucky..


 
*Gracekelly*, I can tolerate dogs that do not jump up on me and do not bark at me.  (I used to scream "tie it up!" when entering a place with a yappy dog.  


In grad school, I had to house sit over the Xmas holiday for my major professor which meant walking her collie a couple of times a day.  No choice:  I couldn't back out of it.   The dog never barked the whole week I house sat.  It was amazing.   He never leapt up on me (he was kinda big for that).   When he was laying on his back I rubbed his stomach.  He had such a look of ecstasy I couldn't believe it.  


The only other time I saw an expression of ecstasy on an animal's face was on an Nat Wild program on hippos.  The dominant male started licking the back of a baby hippo.  The baby squeezed its eyes shut to concentrate better.   I wouldn't have thought hippos were tactile.  However, perhaps some of you have heard of Jessica Hippo who was adopted as a baby by a S. African family (the guy was a wildlife ranger) when the hippo's mother evidently disappeared in a storm.   Animal Planet did a program on her.


Female visitors who come to visit Jessica are allowed to kiss her (she's real big by now).  She likes the contact.  When she's in a snit for whatever reason, the Jouberts have to spend a lot of time stroking her to settle her down.  Hippos seem to be at least as intelligent as dogs, maybe more.  It has occurred to me that Jess might on occasion prolong her snit just so she gets tactile contact.  She already opens the door to the house and wanders all over.  Breaks beds when she lies on them.  Lies in the living room in the afternoons with Joubert's wife listening to classical music.   Loves to eat.  Doesn't bark.  Doesn't jump up on you.   What a perfect companion!


----------



## mistikat

pursecrzy said:


> Neither! DH is the hockey fan.
> 
> There is so much hype about the Leafs.  Every year their fans expect them to win the cup but I know they won't.  Too much pressure.
> 
> Misti:



For you, Pursey:


----------



## pursecrzy

mistikat said:


> For you, Pursey:



Shocking.  It's bedazzled.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Thank you for this post. Not owning a dog has made it very difficult for me to post on this thread for the last several years. I now feel it is safe.  Not afraid of them, but like a baby with a soiled diaper, I am happy to pet a friend's dog and not have the responsibility.
> 
> 
> EB I wish I had your energy and imagination re the jewelry remodeling.  I have a few pieces that have been in need and are just sitting around unworn.  Obviously the biggest challenge is having the right jeweler so you are very lucky..


 


etoupebirkin said:


> I'm not a much of a dog person, either, too much responsibility. I like other people's well trained dogs. When I was a kid, there was a mean dog on my street. I used to walk to school. The dog would growl and jump on me to steal my lunch. Scared and scarred me. But it was great for the dog!
> 
> Mistikat, your cat is stunning!!! when Rosie was young, she used to climb everything and then Jump down on Rocket to terrorize him.
> 
> Rocket's too big, (read: well fed) to go chasing after mice. Rosie's too neurotic to go after mice. She would not know what to do with them.
> 
> GK, Glad you're back!!! The ring re-do was something that just sort of happened. I saw the expensive one, then realized I had some stones that would defray the lion's share of the costs to mimic it. So it fell together organically.
> 
> Purse, Glad to see you back, too!




In walking to school as a kid I used to zigzag across the street depending on whose house I was passing and how much of a yappy dog they had.  


 I read in the Post that a high-end neighborhood (or section) over from ours has electric fences.   Supposedly the dogs charge the few passersby on foot and then suddenly pull up short as they feel the electric fence.  Even the Post thought of that as a traumatic situation (for the passerby!).


----------



## mistikat

pursecrzy said:


> Shocking.  It's bedazzled.



How great is that???!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

mistikat said:


> Ms. Nina (Beyonce Valentina - girl's got swag) is a Tonkinese, so EB, I think she is similar to either Rocket or Rosie? Choupette is a Birman. Tonks are a mixture of Siamese and Burmese ... so maybe she has the same " you are here to serve me" temperament as Choupette.


 
Here to serve me temperament?   Wow.  Then I retract what I said about her looking reserved.  I didn't know (don't laugh) cats did that.


----------



## pursecrzy

mistikat said:


> How great is that???!!!



*eye roll*


----------



## pursecrzy

mistikat said:


> How great is that???!!!





etoupebirkin said:


> Did you hear about the game Saturday?
> 
> 
> 2-1 with &#8776;2.30 left in the game. And Toronto is winning.
> Ovechkin (Capitals star player) scores to tie the game.
> Toronto coach challenges goal for goalie interference. They replay the goal over and over on the Jumbotron. No one is seeing goalie interference. At least not with a Caps player.
> All coaches challenges are reviewed in Toronto where NHL is headquartered.
> Goal is taken away from the Caps. The crowd goes nuts. For 10 minutes, the crowd chants, "REF YOU S*CK!!!" It was deafening. FYI I bring ear plugs to every game.
> Play continues. Nicholas Backstrom scores a goal for the Caps with .8 of a second left in the game to tie it.
> Caps won in the shoot out.
> 
> Needless to say, it was an eventful game.



DH told me about it. Must have been awesome to be there!


----------



## etoupebirkin

mistikat said:


> For you, Pursey:



LOL, Love it!!! I need to find me a Caps one!! My car is decked out with a Caps flag, Caps metallic decal and Caps stuffed sock monkey. Yes, I am obsessed. 

BTW, Rocket and Rosie are Siamese.



eagle1002us said:


> In walking to school as a kid I used to zigzag across the street depending on whose house I was passing and how much of a yappy dog they had.
> 
> 
> I read in the Post that a high-end neighborhood (or section) over from ours has electric fences.   Supposedly the dogs charge the few passersby on foot and then suddenly pull up short as they feel the electric fence.  Even the Post thought of that as a traumatic situation (for the passerby!).



Electronic fences do not always work. A boxer in my neighborhood routinely gets out.



pursecrzy said:


> DH told me about it. Must have been awesome to be there!


It was amazing. *Sheepish* Not especially proud, but I did participate in the Ref U chant.


----------



## mistikat

etoupebirkin said:


> LOL, Love it!!! I need to find me a Caps one!! My car is decked out with a Caps flag, Caps metallic decal and Caps stuffed sock monkey. Yes, I am obsessed.
> 
> BTW, Rocket and Rosie are Siamese.
> 
> 
> 
> Electronic fences do not always work. A boxer in my neighborhood routinely gets out.
> 
> 
> It was amazing. *Sheepish* Not especially proud, but I did participate in the Ref U chant.



Did someone say bedazzled?


----------



## pursecrzy

etoupebirkin said:


> LOL, Love it!!! I need to find me a Caps one!! My car is decked out with a Caps flag, Caps metallic decal and Caps stuffed sock monkey. Yes, I am obsessed.
> 
> BTW, Rocket and Rosie are Siamese.
> 
> 
> 
> Electronic fences do not always work. A boxer in my neighborhood routinely gets out.
> 
> 
> It was amazing. *Sheepish* Not especially proud, but I did participate in the Ref U chant.



DH used to work with a guy who's now a ref in the NHL. Not an easy job to have.


----------



## ouija board

pursecrzy said:


> Chat used to be a LOT of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped reading/posting in here two years ago when I was going through a stressful time as the escape I needed was gone.




I'm sorry to be a damper on all the fun, but I can't ignore this comment. There are many wonderful tpfers who have joined and actively posted in this thread in your absence. Without them, this thread probably would have petered out and been closed in favor of the other more active Chat thread. I wouldn't trade their presence here for all the raunchy, raucous fun of yesteryear, no matter how much fun it was at the time. This thread takes on the tone of whoever is actively participating, and no one can expect it to stay exactly the same in their absence.


----------



## etoupebirkin

mistikat said:


> did someone say bedazzled?



love!!!


----------



## mistikat

etoupebirkin said:


> love!!!



Thought you'd like it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

pursecrzy said:


> DH used to work with a guy who's now a ref in the NHL. Not an easy job to have.


I would not want to be a ref for any amount of money!!!


----------



## pursecrzy

ouija board said:


> I'm sorry to be a damper on all the fun, but I can't ignore this comment. There are many wonderful tpfers who have joined and actively posted in this thread in your absence. Without them, this thread probably would have petered out and been closed in favor of the other more active Chat thread. I wouldn't trade their presence here for all the raunchy, raucous fun of yesteryear, no matter how much fun it was at the time. This thread takes on the tone of whoever is actively participating, and no one can expect it to stay exactly the same in their absence.



Wow. Just wow.

My comment was not directed at any particular poster.


----------



## ck21

Hot Cars has learned the meaning of "exception" and is using it to his advantage.  Now every rule needs an exception!


----------



## ouija board

pursecrzy said:


> Wow. Just wow.
> 
> My comment was not directed at any particular poster.



I know it wasn't, but how do you think the people who have joined in over the last two years feel when they read that comment? That's all I'm saying. I'm glad there's "fun" again and that a lot of the former Chat peeps are back, but I hope it's not at the expense of others.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, ck, Hot Cars has the makings of an attorney!
Chat can be difficult.  Sometimes I know it feels like there is one primary conversation unfolding, and if one doesn't care for the topic it can feel difficult to step in with an unrelated remark.  But I hope folks will try to do just that when they want to.
Clearly I am a dog person and I know I post about my dogs a lot.  So I feel sad that GK felt she couldn't post here because she isn't a dog lover.  I'm sorry about my part in that, GK!  I hope I would never insist that someone else share my obsessions in order to receive my attention, respect, and friendship in this thread.  And if I am banging on about my dippy dogs and another poster wants to change the subject and just plain ignore me, I hereby promise not to get into a hippo-like snit!
Chat does shift in tone depending on who is most active, but that is all the more reason to POST with us if you don't love the current tone--Join us and change it up with your contributions, everyone!  
Chat, in all its iterations, holds a special place in my heart, and "seeing" everyone here makes me happy.
Except when Pursey and mistikat talk Canadian hockey.  That's the worst.  (KIDDING!  KIDDING!)


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Oh, ck, Hot Cars has the makings of an attorney!
> Chat can be difficult.  Sometimes I know it feels like there is one primary conversation unfolding, and if one doesn't care for the topic it can feel difficult to step in with an unrelated remark.  But I hope folks will try to do just that when they want to.
> Clearly I am a dog person and I know I post about my dogs a lot.  So I feel sad that GK felt she couldn't post here because she isn't a dog lover.  I'm sorry about my part in that, GK!  I hope I would never insist that someone else share my obsessions in order to receive my attention, respect, and friendship in this thread.  And if I am banging on about my dippy dogs and another poster wants to change the subject and just plain ignore me, I hereby promise not to get into a hippo-like snit!
> Chat does shift in tone depending on who is most active, but that is all the more reason to POST with us if you don't love the current tone--Join us and change it up with your contributions, everyone!
> Chat, in all its iterations, holds a special place in my heart, and "seeing" everyone here makes me happy.
> Except when Pursey and mistikat talk Canadian hockey.  That's the worst.  (KIDDING!  KIDDING!)


 
*Mindi*, I basically like animals I just don't want to own any.   I don't think I'd give them the devotion they need.   I have watched Animal Planet programs on dogs and dogs are fine in the context they are presented in chat.  I have asked about Miss Olive, suggested she improve her love life because the ups and downs of love invariably are an appetite-stimulant.  And, your dogs obey my number 1 rule (to reiterate):  don't bark and don't jump on me (and the latter goes for cats, too).  So, it's all good.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> Oh, ck, Hot Cars has the makings of an attorney!
> Chat can be difficult.  Sometimes I know it feels like there is one primary conversation unfolding, and if one doesn't care for the topic it can feel difficult to step in with an unrelated remark.  But I hope folks will try to do just that when they want to.
> Clearly I am a dog person and I know I post about my dogs a lot.  So I feel sad that GK felt she couldn't post here because she isn't a dog lover.  I'm sorry about my part in that, GK!  I hope I would never insist that someone else share my obsessions in order to receive my attention, respect, and friendship in this thread.  And if I am banging on about my dippy dogs and another poster wants to change the subject and just plain ignore me, I hereby promise not to get into a hippo-like snit!
> Chat does shift in tone depending on who is most active, but that is all the more reason to POST with us if you don't love the current tone--Join us and change it up with your contributions, everyone!
> Chat, in all its iterations, holds a special place in my heart, and "seeing" everyone here makes me happy.
> Except when Pursey and mistikat talk Canadian hockey.  That's the worst.  (KIDDING!  KIDDING!)



Mindi, Are you Rangers or Islanders?
BTW, the Rangers just have the Caps number.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, I am Switzerland.  Not a sports person.  Except tennis.  I like watching professional tennis on the telly.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Oh, ck, Hot Cars has the makings of an attorney!
> 
> Chat can be difficult.  Sometimes I know it feels like there is one primary conversation unfolding, and if one doesn't care for the topic it can feel difficult to step in with an unrelated remark.  But I hope folks will try to do just that when they want to.
> 
> Clearly I am a dog person and I know I post about my dogs a lot.  So I feel sad that GK felt she couldn't post here because she isn't a dog lover.  I'm sorry about my part in that, GK!  I hope I would never insist that someone else share my obsessions in order to receive my attention, respect, and friendship in this thread.  And if I am banging on about my dippy dogs and another poster wants to change the subject and just plain ignore me, I hereby promise not to get into a hippo-like snit!
> 
> Chat does shift in tone depending on who is most active, but that is all the more reason to POST with us if you don't love the current tone--Join us and change it up with your contributions, everyone!
> 
> Chat, in all its iterations, holds a special place in my heart, and "seeing" everyone here makes me happy.
> 
> Except when Pursey and mistikat talk Canadian hockey.  That's the worst.  (KIDDING!  KIDDING!)




Mindi, as always, you say it better..and much nicer..than I do. Sorry, Pursey, I shouldn't be posting when I'm tired and cranky!

And I love the hockey talk! Canadian or otherwise. Just love hockey. Used to be a diehard Rangers fan, but now I'm pretty much agnostic.


----------



## pursecrzy

ouija board said:


> Mindi, as always, you say it better..and much nicer..than I do. Sorry, Pursey, I shouldn't be posting when I'm tired and cranky!
> 
> And I love the hockey talk! Canadian or otherwise. Just love hockey. Used to be a diehard Rangers fan, but now I'm pretty much agnostic.



No worries OB!

Been there, done that.


----------



## Mindi B

I get it, OB.  While I recognize that pursey wasn't criticizing anybody specific--and while I believe she is not alone in having found Chat to be a downer in recent years--speaking strictly for myself it still stings a bit to hear this, given that I have been active here during those same years.  When I read sentiments that suggest, "Wow, Chat has really sucked lately" it's hard not to interpret that as, "Wow, Mindi's posts have really sucked lately."  Ouch. 
But, deep breath, that's not what was said, so I will adjust my tinfoil hat and carry on.  And I really do hope that folks (lookin' at you, pursey! And you, GK!) who have been put off Chat, for whatever reasons, will revisit the thread and feel free--indeed, feel encouraged!--to introduce topics of interest to them, and to redirect the conversation if it travels too far down an undesirable road.
Of course we won't always agree, but this place is still special, and all of us have a role in keeping it that way.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> I get it, OB.  While I recognize that pursey wasn't criticizing anybody specific--and while I believe she is not alone in having found Chat to be a downer in recent years--speaking strictly for myself it still stings a bit to hear this, given that I have been active here during those same years.  When I read sentiments that suggest, "Wow, Chat has really sucked lately" it's hard not to interpret that as, "Wow, Mindi's posts have really sucked lately."  Ouch.
> But, deep breath, that's not what was said, so I will adjust my tinfoil hat and carry on.  And I really do hope that folks (lookin' at you, pursey! And you, GK!) who have been put off Chat, for whatever reasons, will revisit the thread and feel free--indeed, feel encouraged!--to introduce topics of interest to them, and to redirect the conversation if it movies too far down an undesirable road.
> Of course we won't always agree, but this place is still special, and all of us have a role in keeping it that way.


 
:urock:


Though I think we may now need hockey emoticons. Just saying.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, mistikat, but you have inadvertently memorialized my typo.  "MOVIES too far down a road"?  Type much, Mindi?


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, mistikat, but you have inadvertently memorialized my typo.  "MOVIES too far down a road"?  Type much, Mindi?


 
It sounds like the name of a great book, actually.


----------



## Mindi B

mistikat said:


> It sounds like the name of a great book, actually.



Like what Pauline Kael might have written if she worked out of a Winnebago.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> I get it, OB.  While I recognize that pursey wasn't criticizing anybody specific--and while I believe she is not alone in having found Chat to be a downer in recent years--speaking strictly for myself it still stings a bit to hear this, given that I have been active here during those same years.  When I read sentiments that suggest, "Wow, Chat has really sucked lately" it's hard not to interpret that as, "Wow, Mindi's posts have really sucked lately."  Ouch.
> But, deep breath, that's not what was said, so I will adjust my tinfoil hat and carry on.  And I really do hope that folks (lookin' at you, pursey! And you, GK!) who have been put off Chat, for whatever reasons, will revisit the thread and feel free--indeed, feel encouraged!--to introduce topics of interest to them, and to redirect the conversation if it travels too far down an undesirable road.
> Of course we won't always agree, but this place is still special, and all of us have a role in keeping it that way.




Dang it, that's what happened, I didn't have the tinfoil hat on. Note to self, buy more foil!

Hockey emoticons would totally rock!


----------



## Mindi B

See, I TRY to warn you people of the PARAMOUNT importance of the tinfoil, but you crazy kids, you all think you know better.  Sigh.


----------



## etoupebirkin

OB, I knew there was another reason I like you so much, HOCKEY!!! 

I must say, Braden Holtby and Tom Wilson are eye candy. Look em up!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I'm going to be rockin' a tin foil tiara ladies! And I am so on ban island!


----------



## mistikat

etoupebirkin said:


> I'm going to be rockin' a tin foil tiara ladies! And I am so on ban island!


 
Go for the real thing; this also has a fairly tragic history to go with it:


http://www.sothebys.com/en/auctions...t-jewels-and-noble-jewels-ge1505/lot.498.html


----------



## ouija board

etoupebirkin said:


> OB, I knew there was another reason I like you so much, HOCKEY!!!
> 
> I must say, Braden Holtby and Tom Wilson are eye candy. Look em up!




I will!! I'm not up on the latest talent. Paul Kariya was my crush all through my hockey watching years.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  If there is one thing that would not interest Miss Olive, it is a boyfriend.  She has yet to forgive us for her adoptive brother.  Men are nothin' but trouble.
> But there really should be a doggy version of chocolate cake.  Or dognip, or something.  Olive needs to get the munchies, pronto.
> meg, I hope Misha finds his appetite, too.  Sounds like we are in the same boat at the moment, and it's no fun.


Misha always seems to be hungry if it is for treats and will mostly eat if I spoon feed him. I don't know if this is a Maltese thing or not. I have a friend who has one that is the same way. I just worry about him as he tends to get thin very quickly. He weighs 2 lbs. more than he did when I got him. He was so thin then that his ribs were very visible. So I guess this is an ongoing issue. I assume his previous owners didn't spoon feed him! I am just now catching up again. I hope Miss O is doing well. 


India said:


> The ONLY way to survive floor refinishing is to get a POD and move out of the house.  Yes, you WILL have to remove every picture, every book - you will move without going anywhere.  But you will love your new floors and you'll only be out of the house for about a week (including move out/move back in time.
> 
> I totally agree with you about the teeth cleaning.  Whenever you mentioned it, it made me VERY nervous.  Miss Olive does not need anything right now to disturb her equilibrium.  The teeth can wait.
> 
> Today is Godfrey's 13th Bday and he still looks wonderful and does not look/act his age at all, other than a lot of sleeping very soundly, but then that's pretty much what dogs do anyway.  I love this boy SO much!  I need to have his teeth done within the next couple of weeks and it scares the bejesus out of me to do it.  But I must and other than a Grade 4-5 heart MVD heart murmur (asymptomatic and on no meds), he's a very healthy dog.  But I worry...
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!  Cold but sunny here today - no more 78° weather!  Frankly, I'm ready for it to be a bit cooler - linen looks ridiculous in early Nov!



Happy belated Birthday Godfrey! I hope that you had a great one and got lots of treats.

When we had our hardwood floors put down we had it done when we went out of town. Our contractor said there was no way to stay home during the process. The animals stayed and we had a pet sitter come at night and stay with them and leave during the day. It took 10 days for everything to be done and a couple of deep cleanings to get rid of the dust but it was totally worth it.


----------



## megt10

eagle1002us said:


> Now that we're letting everything hang out I should confess that I am not really a dog lover.    I remember a visit to inlaws  -- they had a corgi, a sausage with legs, which DH enjoyed playing with and making him bark -- OMI Barking! and I refused to come out of the bathroom till DH cut it out.
> 
> 
> *Being introverted, I would probably enjoy having a pet rock for a pet except it would need to be dusted*.



 That is too funny.


----------



## megt10

etoupebirkin said:


> Mindi, you said this so well.
> 
> I sincerely hope that India (and all of us) have a wonderful and joyous holiday.
> 
> In my experience, even the best kids can be thoughtless at times. And when that happens, I take a deep breath, and I remind myself that my adult children's lives no longer revolve around me.* My mother had expectations of me and my brothers that were not realistic. And she was constantly disappointed*.



My mom used to call and leave a message on my answering machine that went something like "Meg, this is your mother, you remember me right?" My cue that I had not phoned her often enough.


----------



## megt10

etoupebirkin said:


> On a lighter note, fresh manicures and making homemade chili, guacamole, mashed potatoes and cornbread = need to get a new manicure, (but happy DH). C'est la vie.
> 
> Did a nice big bike ride with DH today too.
> 
> My St. Jude fundraiser is in full swing. I am in "ask" mode to get auction items.
> 
> And I am re-setting my asscher cut Ceylon sapphire into a new ring. The stone is just shy of 8 carats. We are flipping the stone upside down, like a sugarloaf cut, surrounding it with 8-point white diamonds that were left over from another re-set, plus cognac diamonds from a watch bezel from a broken watch and other colored sapphires in random shapes and sizes.
> 
> The jeweler is REALLY talented. And he's really excited about this project. He's worked on pieces for the Smithsonian, including the Hope Diamond. I should get rendering this week. We are taking a ring that I saw in Neiman Marcus (for 55K using a sugarloaf tanzanite) as inspiration for this ring. I like that I'm repurposing things that were gathering dust in my jewelry box.


Oh wow, that does sound spectacular. 


etoupebirkin said:


> Here are some pictures:
> The inspiration for my ring (front and side)
> My original ring setting with the stone flipped on top.
> The old watch that I'm pulling the cognac diamonds.
> And a rendering of some earrings the jeweler is making for me out of stones I had from an old bracelet.


Love that you are able to use items that were gathering dust to make something that you are going to love wearing.


etoupebirkin said:


> Sugarloaf ruby ring--would be so pretty!!!
> 
> The inspiration ring is really spectacular on. I did the math and there was no way I could swing it, not even close. My sapphire ring looked too engagement-ring-y for a RHR. And since my 25th anniversary when I got my upgrade diamond, I rarely wore the sapphire. I think this ring will be modern, edgy and wearable. My sapphire has virtually no inclusions so it will sparkle.



Gorgeous. I really love those earrings.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Modern technology afraids me.  We mention Disney here and now my pop-up ads, top and bottom, are for Disney merch and Orlando resorts. Can ads for Reynolds Wrap be far behind?


I know it is crazy. My junk mail corresponds to things that I might have mentioned as well. I mentioned that I needed a 12 step program for my spending and I had within an hour rehab emails, need an attorney emails for a DUI etc. 


ck21 said:


> India,
> I'm sorry your feelings were hurt.  As someone who takes everything to heart, regardless of how it was intended, I understand.



+1


----------



## megt10

mistikat said:


> That is indeed why we got her. Furnace replacement last summer and an uncapped vent through which lots of mice decided to travel when the weather got cold. We have a feeling she would make short work of them - but I'm hoping there will be no "here's what I caught!" moments if one decides to winter here.
> 
> It's a good thing she's so cute. Because she's a handful


OMG, she is gorgeous. 


gracekelly said:


> I'm locking up my shooz  and bags and looking for a critter to keep her busy!


That was the reason I had glass doors put on my wardrobes when I designed my closet. We have 2 cats and one of them likes to chew on leather. Well, anything really but Italian leather is her favorite. Not to mention the hair. Certainly a lot of up sides to not having animals.


----------



## mistikat

megt10 said:


> OMG, she is gorgeous.
> 
> That was the reason I had glass doors put on my wardrobes when I designed my closet. We have 2 cats and one of them likes to chew on leather. Well, anything really but Italian leather is her favorite. Not to mention the hair. Certainly a lot of up sides to not having animals.



OMG, if my cat ever even discovers nice leather ... I can't even imagine it. Right now, she's a specialist at knocking things off any surface and then playing with/hiding them. Needless to say, we've become a lot tidier!


----------



## megt10

mistikat said:


> Ms. Nina (Beyonce Valentina - girl's got swag) is a Tonkinese, so EB, I think she is similar to either Rocket or Rosie? Choupette is a Birman. Tonks are a mixture of Siamese and Burmese ... so maybe she has the same " you are here to serve me" temperament as Choupette.



I always said that if I was to get a purebred cat I would get a Burmese. My mom had friends that when they retired bought an RV and traveled around the country with their Burmese cat. They stayed with us and the cat was so dog like, it would play fetch and was so social. Loved everyone and loved traveling. Until we got our two cats who are sisters from a feral mother and obviously different fathers I really wasn't much of a cat person.


----------



## mistikat

megt10 said:


> I always said that if I was to get a purebred cat I would get a Burmese. My mom had friends that when they retired bought an RV and traveled around the country with their Burmese cat. They stayed with us and the cat was so dog like, it would play fetch and was so social. Loved everyone and loved traveling. Until we got our two cats who are sisters from a feral mother and obviously different fathers I really wasn't much of a cat person.



They're beautiful. I think I'm more of a dog person than a cat person (despite my PF name, which actually has nothing to do with cats), but I've now had four cats. The last one lived to be 24, amazingly.


----------



## Mindi B

24?!?! That is fantastic!  
meg, your kitties are just beautiful.  I am a sucker for a tortoiseshell.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Oh, ck, Hot Cars has the makings of an attorney!
> Chat can be difficult.  Sometimes I know it feels like there is one primary conversation unfolding, and if one doesn't care for the topic it can feel difficult to step in with an unrelated remark.  But I hope folks will try to do just that when they want to.
> Clearly I am a dog person and I know I post about my dogs a lot.  So I feel sad that GK felt she couldn't post here because she isn't a dog lover.  I'm sorry about my part in that, GK!  I hope I would never insist that someone else share my obsessions in order to receive my attention, respect, and friendship in this thread.  And if I am banging on about my dippy dogs and another poster wants to change the subject and just plain ignore me, I hereby promise not to get into a hippo-like snit!
> Chat does shift in tone depending on who is most active, but that is all the more reason to POST with us if you don't love the current tone--Join us and change it up with your contributions, everyone!
> Chat, in all its iterations, holds a special place in my heart, and "seeing" everyone here makes me happy.
> Except when Pursey and mistikat talk Canadian hockey.  That's the worst.  (KIDDING!  KIDDING!)


What she said!


mistikat said:


> :urock:
> 
> 
> Though I think we may now need hockey emoticons. Just saying.


+1


----------



## megt10

mistikat said:


> OMG, if my cat ever even discovers nice leather ... I can't even imagine it. Right now, she's a specialist at knocking things off any surface and then playing with/hiding them. Needless to say, we've become a lot tidier!



Oh yeah, Princess was a chewer from the beginning. She chewed on everything like a puppy. She chewed on the pipes behind the toilet. She chewed off the back straps of a couple of pairs of shoes. I no longer leave anything out that she can chew on. I have a couple of handbags that have teeth marks in them. We hoped that she would grow out of it, but she never has. She has gotten better, though. We can't have flowers in the house either. Both cats pull them out of the vase and then chew them up and knock over the vase.


----------



## mistikat

megt10 said:


> Oh yeah, Princess was a chewer from the beginning. She chewed on everything like a puppy. She chewed on the pipes behind the toilet. She chewed off the back straps of a couple of pairs of shoes. I no longer leave anything out that she can chew on. I have a couple of handbags that have teeth marks in them. We hoped that she would grow out of it, but she never has. She has gotten better, though. We can't have flowers in the house either. Both cats pull them out of the vase and then chew them up and knock over the vase.



That's wild. I will start being more thankful for the fact that as crazy as Ms Nina is, to the best of our knowledge she's not into chewing - yet!


----------



## lulilu

megt10 said:


> My mom used to call and leave a message on my answering machine that went something like "Meg, this is your mother, you remember me right?" My cue that I had not phoned her often enough.



I might have to use this one.  They have been pretty good recently -- we have a group chat going on whatsapp as DS2 is in Korea -- but I shall file it away.  Whatsapp has been amazing actually, DS1 sent photos of his honeymoon every day (including a close up of the pope when they went to have their marriage blessed) but DS2 actually used it to call me from Korea the other day.  We had a nice long 40 min. chat and it sounded like he was next door.

It's really nice to see the kids close.


----------



## megt10

mistikat said:


> They're beautiful. I think I'm more of a dog person than a cat person (despite my PF name, which actually has nothing to do with cats), but I've now had four cats. The last one lived to be 24, amazingly.


That is an incredible age. This makes my 3rd cat as I had one when I was growing up along with dogs. I agree I am more of a dog person too. My DH is more of a cat person. Though these girls could make me consider getting another cat at some future point in my life. They both have such personality and don't require the work that a dog does and can be left alone longer. 


Mindi B said:


> 24?!?! That is fantastic!
> meg, your kitties are just beautiful.  I am a sucker for a tortoiseshell.



Thank you, Mindi. I too love the tortie. I didn't know anything about them when we got these two girls. The woman that was trying to find them a home wanted them to stay together and everyone wanted Princess, but no one wanted Sammie. Perhaps they knew something we didn't  She has had her share of vet visits. She has jumped twice from my closet which is 14 feet from the ground. It has since had plexiglass so that she can't get through and all furniture has been moved that she could launch herself over the top. She caught her tail on fire the first year that we had her. It is always an adventure with this little girl.


----------



## megt10

mistikat said:


> That's wild. I will start being more thankful for the fact that as crazy as Ms Nina is, to the best of our knowledge she's not into chewing - yet!


My guess is that if she hasn't started that already then you are probably okay. Always good to keep an eye out. I had to have Sammie declawed. I am so against doing it, but she was tearing everything up. I could stand the couch, chairs and stuff that could be replaced if she didn't grow out of it. What I couldn't deal with was that when I had my closet built she would go upstairs at about 4 am when she wanted me to get up and start using the new built-ins as a scratching post. I had to have them resanded and refinished. 


lulilu said:


> I might have to use this one.  They have been pretty good recently -- we have a group chat going on whatsapp as DS2 is in Korea -- but I shall file it away.  Whatsapp has been amazing actually, DS1 sent photos of his honeymoon every day (including a close up of the pope when they went to have their marriage blessed) but DS2 actually used it to call me from Korea the other day.  We had a nice long 40 min. chat and it sounded like he was next door.
> 
> It's really nice to see the kids close.


I am sure that my mother would love to share when and if it becomes necessary. I am not familiar with Whatsapp but it sounds great.


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu, that is wonderful--so nice that modern technology is helping keep your kids close!
meg, CAUGHT HER TAIL ON FIRE?  Good grief!  That was life number one. . . .


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> lulilu, that is wonderful--so nice that modern technology is helping keep your kids close!
> meg, CAUGHT HER TAIL ON FIRE?  Good grief!  That was life number one. . . .


Yep, we now use an electric menorah. We had to have a custom grate for the fireplace done as well. She would stick her paw in and try to pull out the glass.


----------



## Mindi B

:lolots:
And she looks _completely_ unrepentant!


----------



## gracekelly

OMG!  I go out to dinner, admittedly it was last night, and I come back to an absolute explosion! The bedazzling! I don't even know where to start.  Let me first say thanks for all the welcomes!  

I did catch, that is a bit of an exaggeration as it magically appeared under my shoe, a hockey puck at a LA Kings game a million years ago and made it into a lucite paperweight for the DH. Guess who they were playing?  the Montreal Canadiens! It was a tie game.  I have to admit I have not followed hockey for a long time, but I did follow the Mets in the World Series.  Just had to do that!

Cats that hunt.  When I had cats, they were outside the house cats and they made sure we were critter free.  Of course they revelled in bringing their victims to the kitchen door or a window so we could show appropriate thanks.   I did not want to let the cats get too tame or declaw them, and truthfully, did not want to deal with the hair and the scratches, so they lived outside happily since our climate is user friendly.  On a few very cold nights, I brought them into the laundry room and they hated it. * Meg*  great idea for the glass closet doors.  Keeps things cleaner in general anyway.  I can't imagine any of my cats getting near a flame.  The garden hose used to send them into terrors since they thought it was a green snake!

*CG *please don't tie up your dogs!  I happen to love that breed.  I just don't want to have to walk them, feed them, or take them to the vet!

Very true about being a profession ref.  We had a patient who was a Pro NFL ref and while he enjoyed the prestige, the travel and yes, the ladies, even he used to dread some of those difficult calls where he was reversed or universally hated by the fans.  He did enjoy all of his Superbowl rings and his goal before he retired was to have one to give each of his grandchildren.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> OMG!  I go out to dinner, admittedly it was last night, and I come back to an absolute explosion! The bedazzling! I don't even know where to start.  Let me first say thanks for all the welcomes!
> 
> I did catch, that is a bit of an exaggeration as it magically appeared under my shoe, a hockey puck at a LA Kings game a million years ago and made it into a lucite paperweight for the DH. Guess who they were playing?  the Montreal Canadiens! It was a tie game.  I have to admit I have not followed hockey for a long time, but I did follow the Mets in the World Series.  Just had to do that!
> 
> Cats that hunt.  When I had cats, they were outside the house cats and they made sure we were critter free.  Of course they revelled in bringing their victims to the kitchen door or a window so we could show appropriate thanks.   I did not want to let the cats get too tame or declaw them, and truthfully, did not want to deal with the hair and the scratches, so they lived outside happily since our climate is user friendly.  On a few very cold nights, I brought them into the laundry room and they hated it. * Meg*  great idea for the glass closet doors.  Keeps things cleaner in general anyway.  I can't imagine any of my cats getting near a flame.  The garden hose used to send them into terrors since they thought it was a green snake!
> 
> *CG *please don't tie up your dogs!  I happen to love that breed.  I just don't want to have to walk them, feed them, or take them to the vet!


 
How did you get the cats to stay at your house without running over to a neighbor and maybe staying with the neighbor?  (I got two-timed by a kitten this way).


----------



## pursecrzy

gracekelly said:


> OMG!  I go out to dinner, admittedly it was last night, and I come back to an absolute explosion! The bedazzling! I don't even know where to start.  Let me first say thanks for all the welcomes!
> 
> I did catch, that is a bit of an exaggeration as it magically appeared under my shoe, a hockey puck at a LA Kings game a million years ago and made it into a lucite paperweight for the DH. Guess who they were playing?  the Montreal Canadiens! It was a tie game.  I have to admit I have not followed hockey for a long time, but I did follow the Mets in the World Series.  Just had to do that!
> 
> Cats that hunt.  When I had cats, they were outside the house cats and they made sure we were critter free.  Of course they revelled in bringing their victims to the kitchen door or a window so we could show appropriate thanks.   I did not want to let the cats get too tame or declaw them, and truthfully, did not want to deal with the hair and the scratches, so they lived outside happily since our climate is user friendly.  On a few very cold nights, I brought them into the laundry room and they hated it. * Meg*  great idea for the glass closet doors.  Keeps things cleaner in general anyway.  I can't imagine any of my cats getting near a flame.  The garden hose used to send them into terrors since they thought it was a green snake!
> 
> *CG *please don't tie up your dogs!  I happen to love that breed.  I just don't want to have to walk them, feed them, or take them to the vet!
> 
> Very true about being a profession ref.  We had a patient who was a Pro NFL ref and while he enjoyed the prestige, the travel and yes, the ladies, even he used to dread some of those difficult calls where he was reversed or universally hated by the fans.  He did enjoy all of his Superbowl rings and his goal before he retired was to have one to give each of his grandchildren.



It was total Blue Jays fever up here. Especially the one wild seventh inning against the Rangers.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> How did you get the cats to stay at your house without running over to a neighbor and maybe staying with the neighbor?  (I got two-timed by a kitten this way).



That only happened to me once.  The very first time I had cats, they ran back down the street to their mama at the neighbors and that was that. I never got them back.   I always tried to get very young kittens who could not climb over the fences and initially I kept them in the side yard between two gates.  They got used to being there, plus their water and food were there. When they became older, and free run of the place, they didn't run away.  
The biggest problem we had were the coyotes and that is the reason I don't have any cats presently.  I just could not deal with losing them multiple times.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> :lolots:
> And she looks _completely_ unrepentant!


Completely. The world does, in fact, revolve around Miss Samantha.


gracekelly said:


> OMG!  I go out to dinner, admittedly it was last night, and I come back to an absolute explosion! The bedazzling! I don't even know where to start.  Let me first say thanks for all the welcomes!
> 
> I did catch, that is a bit of an exaggeration as it magically appeared under my shoe, a hockey puck at a LA Kings game a million years ago and made it into a lucite paperweight for the DH. Guess who they were playing?  the Montreal Canadiens! It was a tie game.  I have to admit I have not followed hockey for a long time, but I did follow the Mets in the World Series.  Just had to do that!
> 
> Cats that hunt.  When I had cats, they were outside the house cats and they made sure we were critter free.  Of course they revelled in bringing their victims to the kitchen door or a window so we could show appropriate thanks.   I did not want to let the cats get too tame or declaw them, and truthfully, did not want to deal with the hair and the scratches, so they lived outside happily since our climate is user friendly.  On a few very cold nights, I brought them into the laundry room and they hated it. * Meg*  great idea for the glass closet doors.  Keeps things cleaner in general anyway.  I can't imagine any of my cats getting near a flame.  The garden hose used to send them into terrors since they thought it was a green snake!
> 
> *CG *please don't tie up your dogs!  I happen to love that breed. * I just don't want to have to walk them, feed them, or take them to the vet!*
> 
> Very true about being a profession ref.  We had a patient who was a Pro NFL ref and while he enjoyed the prestige, the travel and yes, the ladies, even he used to dread some of those difficult calls where he was reversed or universally hated by the fans.  He did enjoy all of his Superbowl rings and his goal before he retired was to have one to give each of his grandchildren.


It is something that I think about as I get older. There may be a point where it just feels like too much. I may at some point want and be able to travel on a whim. Not something that is easily done when you have a fur family. The past 2 weeks I had minor surgery on both my big toes for ingrown toenails that I have suffered with for years. The first one was supposed to be just a consult so I hadn't scheduled the dog walkers to come and walk the boys. Yes, we have a backyard but they will only use it out of absolute necessity. I was unable to get a dog walker on such short notice. Once I realized I would need one it was too late. Well at least to get the one that the boys know. Nick is very shy and doesn't do well with new people and I am trying to keep his stress to a minimum. It was a real struggle trying to get them to go. I was able to plan ahead for the second one but it once again it made me think about the future. Though at this point in my life I can't imagine not having my babies.


----------



## gracekelly

pursecrzy said:


> It was total Blue Jays fever up here. Especially the one wild seventh inning against the Rangers.



It is very exciting when a team from your city does well, no matter what the sport happens to be.  My younger brother actually went to the World Series game that the Mets were in in 1969 and somehow, brought back a piece of the turf and planted it on our back lawn!   I have to admit, I have no love for the current LA Dodgers.  The team has had some shady owners and they have fizzled the Dodger love for many people.  Would I have supported them if they were in the series?  Probably, but not fanatically.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

eagle1002us said:


> How did you get the cats to stay at your house without running over to a neighbor and maybe staying with the neighbor?  *(I got two-timed by a kitten this way).*



Eagle, you crack me up!  But, I have to admit, most cats are definitely "love the one you're with" kind of critters.  We used to have a neighborhood cat at the river house.  Whenever we'd show up, within a couple of hours, she'd be at the door waiting to be let in.  She'd spend most of her time with us, but also would go to our next door neighbors.  One weekend when we weren't there, a storm was coming in as the neighbors were heading home, so they took Miss Kitty with them.  That stray cat is now living in a very grand mansion here in town.

Gracie, I wish you could see the pups line up to be fed.  They're noisy, but they know there's no stealing, and they may only eat when their bowl is put down.  For the 15 seconds it takes them to eat, there's utter quiet.  Pugsy can vouch for this.  

Meg, you can literally see your kitty plotting it's next move!  What a look!


----------



## gracekelly

megt10 said:


> Completely. The world does, in fact, revolve around Miss Samantha.
> 
> It is something that I think about as I get older. There may be a point where it just feels like too much. I may at some point want and be able to travel on a whim. Not something that is easily done when you have a fur family. The past 2 weeks I had minor surgery on both my big toes for ingrown toenails that I have suffered with for years. The first one was supposed to be just a consult so I hadn't scheduled the dog walkers to come and walk the boys. Yes, we have a backyard but they will only use it out of absolute necessity. I was unable to get a dog walker on such short notice. Once I realized I would need one it was too late. Well at least to get the one that the boys know. Nick is very shy and doesn't do well with new people and I am trying to keep his stress to a minimum. It was a real struggle trying to get them to go. I was able to plan ahead for the second one but it once again it made me think about the future. Though at this point in my life I can't imagine not having my babies.



Yes this is a big consideration.  Many of my friends who had dogs for eons, and now that their children are grown, have not replaced a pet who has passed on.  They want some freedom.  The reality is that you have to have a good support system for pets you love it you want to travel or have a health issue.    I have to admit that was what I enjoyed about the cats.  I could leave out food and water for a weekend or a short trip, and they would eat it at their own pace and not be hungry.


----------



## csshopper

Just took  a break from real life to catch up since my last post about jewelry.

Feel gobsmacked to read I'm a  member of the "downers,"  those who joined within the past two years (guess my puns are really lousy, but I tried)..  ob posed the question of how it felt to read that. Answer: crummy

And had no idea I am the owner of a threatening species. Cocoa has jumped off the screen and taken to her bed. Seriously, had NO idea a picture of an animal might be an issue.

Pulling on my big girl panties and a new thick tinfoil hat and moving forward. 

lulilu, do you think  "whatsapp" is  better than FaceTime, which for some reason I struggle with.

What a gorgeous collection of felines live in various Chat homes. Cat saliva makes my skin break out and their fur and dander gives me watery eyes and wheezing, but I do appreciate them from afar. The perseverance of some of them is amazing, scary intelligent! Enjoyed the stories.


----------



## gracekelly

Cavalier Girl said:


> Eagle, you crack me up!  But, I have to admit, most cats are definitely "love the one you're with" kind of critters.  We used to have a neighborhood cat at the river house.  Whenever we'd show up, within a couple of hours, she'd be at the door waiting to be let in.  She'd spend most of her time with us, but also would go to our next door neighbors.  One weekend when we weren't there, a storm was coming in as the neighbors were heading home, so they took Miss Kitty with them.  That stray cat is now living in a very grand mansion here in town.
> 
> Gracie, I wish you could see the pups line up to be fed.  They're noisy, but they know there's no stealing, and they may only eat when their bowl is put down.  For the 15 seconds it takes them to eat, there's utter quiet.  Pugsy can vouch for this.
> 
> Meg, you can literally see your kitty plotting it's next move!  What a look!



Your doggies are well trained   Yes, cats are very independent creatures and that is probably what I like about them.  My very last cat was my smartest cat.  She used to tap on the kitchen window when I returned home from work and meow at me "feed me!"  We had a significant visitation from a pack of coyotes when she was pregnant, and she took off for her own safety.  I knew she was around the neighborhood because I would see her.  She had the litter at a neighbor's house and then disappeared forever.  Whenever I see a black and white cat, I think of her.

I would not do anything to upset Meg's cat.  That is a look of determination!


----------



## Mindi B

Yes, css, pull on the Big Girl Panties with me (well, I mean, you can have your own pair, of course) and keep a-postin'!  I briefly considered tinfoil panties to match the hat, but no, too uncomfortable.  Also, odd crinkly noises coming from one's jeans tend to be off-putting to strangers.  Again, don't ask me how I know this.
Yay for new Peeps!


----------



## gracekelly

csshopper said:


> What a gorgeous collection of felines live in various Chat homes. Cat saliva makes my skin break out and their fur and dander gives me watery eyes and wheezing, but I do appreciate them from afar. The perseverance of some of them is amazing, scary intelligent! Enjoyed the stories.



There is hope for you!  My SIL kept far away from my cats when she visited and stated that ALL PET hair, dander etc made her react.  The tide turned when her youngest daughter insisted that they get a puppy.  I was amazed!  Turns out that the SIL walks the dog and takes care of her all the time and no reactions to said dander and pet hair.  Go figure?  BTW, this was a rescue dog and the dog is so well behaved and wonderful that they could never figure out why she was abandoned.


----------



## Mindi B

gracekelly said:


> Your doggies are well trained   Yes, cats are very independent creatures and that is probably what I like about them.  My very last cat was my smartest cat.  She used to tap on the kitchen window when I returned home from work and meow at me "feed me!"  We had a significant visitation from a pack of coyotes when she was pregnant, and she took off for her own safety.  I knew she was around the neighborhood because I would see her.  She had the litter at a neighbor's house and then disappeared forever.  Whenever I see a black and white cat, I think of her.
> 
> I would not do anything to upset Meg's cat.  That is a look of determination!



ITA about meg's Samantha, GK.  "Yeah, I set my tail on fire.  So what?!"  That is one tough kitty.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> Yes, css, pull on the Big Girl Panties with me (well, I mean, you can have your own pair, of course) and keep a-postin'!  I briefly considered tinfoil panties to match the hat, but no, too uncomfortable.  Also, *odd crinkly noises* coming from one's jeans tend to be off-putting to strangers.  Again, don't ask me how I know this.
> Yay for new Peeps!



Can't be worse than what I experienced with my Tod's patent leather driving shoes this morning,  I hadn't had them on in a long time.  I was trying to look fiscally conservative in navy blue as we were interviewing a financial adviser. I am sure I made an impression as I squeaked into the room.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> That only happened to me once.  The very first time I had cats, they ran back down the street to their mama at the neighbors and that was that. I never got them back.   I always tried to get very young kittens who could not climb over the fences and initially I kept them in the side yard between two gates.  They got used to being there, plus their water and food were there. When they became older, and free run of the place, they didn't run away.
> The biggest problem we had were the coyotes and that is the reason I don't have any cats presently.  I just could not deal with losing them multiple times.


 
GK, have you seen or heard of wolves who mate with coyotes?  Heard about those today from an outdoorsy person.    She has kept chickens and had attacks from a fox who killed all the chickens, not just one.


----------



## mistikat

This is all making me very happy we only have skunks and raccoons with which to deal. Coyote free zone. At least so far.


----------



## Mindi B

gracekelly said:


> Can't be worse than what I experienced with my Tod's patent leather driving shoes this morning,  I hadn't had them on in a long time.  I was trying to look fiscally conservative in navy blue as we were interviewing a financial adviser. I am sure I made an impression as I squeaked into the room.



LOL!  Been there!  Nothing like a dignified entrance.  I also have found that I can't wear wooden-soled anything.  I sound like a Budweiser Clydesdale.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> GK, have you seen or heard of wolves who mate with coyotes?  Heard about those today from an outdoorsy person.    She has kept chickens and had attacks from a fox who killed all the chickens, not just one.



I know that they mate with dogs.  The coyotes are very sneaky and clever.  They send a female coyote in estress to attract a male dog.  Then.....PG alert for the soft hearted...after the mating the pack turns on the male dog and....you can guess the rest.  I have had these combos in my back yard.  They call them coydogs.  They are scary to me because they have no problem trolling around during the day.  Coyotes are usually nocturnal.  I have been outside watering etc and sensed something, only to turn around and see one of these  giving me the side eye.  My escape plan consists of quietly going back into the house.  My second escape plan is jumping into the swimming pool and screaming!   The Animal Control people used to set out cage traps with chickens.  That ended when the PETA people screamed.  

Bottom line is that any combo of coyote or wolf with any canine, the result is going to exhibit the behaviors of the more aggressive species.


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> This is all making me very happy we only have skunks and raccoons with which to deal. Coyote free zone. At least so far.



I don't necessarily agree with this.  Raccoons can be very destructive and they LOVE to mess with your garbage.  My mother had a running battle with them when I was growing up.  They won.  Please!  who wants to be skunked?  I will say that the coyotes will go after critters other than dogs or cats and that is a good thing.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  Been there!  Nothing like a dignified entrance.  I also have found that I can't wear wooden-soled anything.  I sound like a Budweiser Clydesdale.



Oh great, now the Budweiser Clydesdale tune is going through my brain.


----------



## eagle1002us

megt10 said:


> Yep, we now use an electric menorah. We had to have a custom grate for the fireplace done as well. She would stick her paw in and try to pull out the glass.


 


*Meg*, I LOVE that cat.   She is so intimidating! With her slightly sinister look she could out-class any dog in my neighborhood.  I would be proud to have a cat like that.   It would be fun.  Do you realize all the years I've been intimidated by dogs?


I got revenge once.  BF was a real estate appraiser.  While I waited in the car he touched base with one of his clients.   Client had a fenced front yard with a dog barking furiously at our car.


Being safe in the car I mimed barking with my face in a toothy scowl.  The dog went ballistic.  BF came back amazed, "What did you do???"  (*Etoupe Birkin*, this post is for you!).


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> *Meg*, I LOVE that cat.   She is so intimidating! With her slightly sinister look she could out-class any dog in my neighborhood.  I would be proud to have a cat like that.   It would be fun.  Do you realize all the years I've been intimidated by dogs?
> 
> 
> I got revenge once.  BF was a real estate appraiser.  While I waited in the car he touched base with one of his clients.   Client had a fenced front yard with a dog barking furiously at our car.
> 
> 
> Being safe in the car I mimed barking with my face in a toothy scowl.  The dog went ballistic.  BF came back amazed, "What did you do???"  (*Etoupe Birkin*, this post is for you!).



hahahahaha!  Of course you realize that the dog is still in therapy.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> hahahahaha!  Of course you realize that the dog is still in therapy.


 
Probably  true . . . But it was totally worth it.  Totally.


----------



## chaneljewel

CSS, I'm so allergic to cats too although I've always loved them and had cats as a child.  Cats and asthma attacks...what a combination!
I love, love my dogs.  They are my kids now that my own two are grown and in their own homes.  They are the best friends who are always there for you no matter what your mood and love you unconditionally.  I can't imagine life without them.  
I read an article today about tolerance.  I think it really applies to chat and our ability to appreciate each other's idiosyncrasies and issues.  The past day or so has weighed heavily on my heart as to how we need to accept each other for who we are and what we are going through.  We never know what someone is going through until we've walked in their shoes.    

On a lighter note, tomorrow is Veteran's Day and I commend all the men and women who have served our country or are currently serving our country.  I so appreciate you!


----------



## chaneljewel

eagle1002us said:


> *Meg*, I LOVE that cat.   She is so intimidating! With her slightly sinister look she could out-class any dog in my neighborhood.  I would be proud to have a cat like that.   It would be fun.  Do you realize all the years I've been intimidated by dogs?
> 
> 
> I got revenge once.  BF was a real estate appraiser.  While I waited in the car he touched base with one of his clients.   Client had a fenced front yard with a dog barking furiously at our car.
> 
> 
> Being safe in the car I mimed barking with my face in a toothy scowl.  The dog went ballistic.  BF came back amazed, "What did you do???"  (*Etoupe Birkin*, this post is for you!).



This is funny eagle!


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> I know that they mate with dogs.  The coyotes are very sneaky and clever.  They send a female coyote in estress to attract a male dog.  Then.....PG alert for the soft hearted...after the mating the pack turns on the male dog and....you can guess the rest.  I have had these combos in my back yard.  They call them coydogs.  They are scary to me because they have no problem trolling around during the day.  Coyotes are usually nocturnal.  I have been outside watering etc and sensed something, only to turn around and see one of these  giving me the side eye.  My escape plan consists of quietly going back into the house.  My second escape plan is jumping into the swimming pool and screaming!   The Animal Control people used to set out cage traps with chickens.  That ended when the PETA people screamed.
> 
> Bottom line is that any combo of coyote or wolf with any canine, the result is going to exhibit the behaviors of the more aggressive species.


 
And the female has a coydog?  And it's not killed by the male coyotes--they're not threatened by the hybrid animal?


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> And the female has a coydog?  And it's not killed by the male coyotes--they're not threatened by the hybrid animal?



Not killed at all.  They are members of the club.  They are not excluded at all.


----------



## megt10

Cavalier Girl said:


> Eagle, you crack me up!  But, I have to admit, most cats are definitely "love the one you're with" kind of critters.  We used to have a neighborhood cat at the river house.  Whenever we'd show up, within a couple of hours, she'd be at the door waiting to be let in.  She'd spend most of her time with us, but also would go to our next door neighbors.  One weekend when we weren't there, a storm was coming in as the neighbors were heading home, so they took Miss Kitty with them.  That stray cat is now living in a very grand mansion here in town.
> 
> Gracie, I wish you could see the pups line up to be fed.  They're noisy, but they know there's no stealing, and they may only eat when their bowl is put down.  For the 15 seconds it takes them to eat, there's utter quiet.  Pugsy can vouch for this.
> 
> Meg, you can literally see your kitty plotting it's next move!  What a look!


Oh she will not be dissuaded when she has her mind set on something.


gracekelly said:


> Yes this is a big consideration.  Many of my friends who had dogs for eons, and now that their children are grown, have not replaced a pet who has passed on.  They want some freedom.  The reality is that you have to have a good support system for pets you love it you want to travel or have a health issue.    I have to admit that was what I enjoyed about the cats.  I could leave out food and water for a weekend or a short trip, and they would eat it at their own pace and not be hungry.


That is the up side of having cats for me. They aren't as much work. Even for things like going for our annual Black Friday shopping trip needs to be planned for. With everything going on with Nick, we aren't sure we are going to go but have booked the dog walkers to come and feed and walk them. If it was just the cats we could leave for the day and not worry. In my old house, I had a doggy door that Nick used and that worked well. Here we have too much wildlife and the cats are indoor only. Nick doesn't have much longer to live and I can't even think about losing Misha, but he is 10 and so by the time that he is no longer here I don't know. I guess I will just have to wait and see. I think I probably just have time to raise 1 more dog from a puppy.


csshopper said:


> Just took  a break from real life to catch up since my last post about jewelry.
> 
> Feel gobsmacked to read I'm a  member of the "downers,"  *those who joined within the past two years (guess my puns are really lousy, but I tried)..  ob posed the question of how it felt to read that. Answer: crummy*
> 
> And had no idea I am the owner of a threatening species. Cocoa has jumped off the screen and taken to her bed. Seriously, had NO idea a picture of an animal might be an issue.
> 
> Pulling on my big girl panties and a new thick tinfoil hat and moving forward.
> 
> lulilu, do you think  "whatsapp" is  better than FaceTime, which for some reason I struggle with.
> 
> What a gorgeous collection of felines live in various Chat homes. Cat saliva makes my skin break out and their fur and dander gives me watery eyes and wheezing, but I do appreciate them from afar. The perseverance of some of them is amazing, scary intelligent! Enjoyed the stories.


Hey, I joined not that long ago. I am not taking anything personally. I post animal pictures all the time. Maybe I am not as sensitive as I thought  . Now about cats. I too am allergic to cats and some dogs. The first few weeks we had the girls I thought that I was going to die. I have built up an immunity to the girls. Princess being medium hair was more difficult. I have a friend who has a cat that looks really similar to her and I can't spend more than 5 minutes in her house without my throat closing up.  


gracekelly said:


> Your doggies are well trained   Yes, cats are very independent creatures and that is probably what I like about them.  My very last cat was my smartest cat.  She used to tap on the kitchen window when I returned home from work and meow at me "feed me!"  We had a significant visitation from a pack of coyotes when she was pregnant, and she took off for her own safety.  I knew she was around the neighborhood because I would see her.  She had the litter at a neighbor's house and then disappeared forever.  Whenever I see a black and white cat, I think of her.
> 
> I would not do anything to upset Meg's cat.  That is a look of determination!


Nope. She is a kitty to be reckoned with. Even though she doesn't have front claws she has done some serious damage to her sister who is quite gentle. When they were fixed we think that they didn't get everything out of her. She acts like she is going into heat several times a year. She gets pretty talkative and cranky. Sammie loves getting into my handbags and Princess loves being close to my shoes. These sandals are the only things I let her get near. They aren't Italian leather so she isn't really interested in chewing them.


Mindi B said:


> Yes, css, pull on the Big Girl Panties with me (well, I mean, you can have your own pair, of course) and keep a-postin'!  I briefly considered tinfoil panties to match the hat, but no, too uncomfortable.  Also, odd crinkly noises coming from one's jeans tend to be off-putting to strangers.  Again, don't ask me how I know this.
> Yay for new Peeps!



 You are hysterical.


----------



## eagle1002us

megt10 said:


> Oh she will not be dissuaded when she has her mind set on something.
> 
> That is the up side of having cats for me. They aren't as much work. Even for things like going for our annual Black Friday shopping trip needs to be planned for. With everything going on with Nick, we aren't sure we are going to go but have booked the dog walkers to come and feed and walk them. If it was just the cats we could leave for the day and not worry. In my old house, I had a doggy door that Nick used and that worked well. Here we have too much wildlife and the cats are indoor only. Nick doesn't have much longer to live and I can't even think about losing Misha, but he is 10 and so by the time that he is no longer here I don't know. I guess I will just have to wait and see. I think I probably just have time to raise 1 more dog from a puppy.
> 
> Hey, I joined not that long ago. I am not taking anything personally. I post animal pictures all the time. Maybe I am not as sensitive as I thought  . Now about cats. I too am allergic to cats and some dogs. The first few weeks we had the girls I thought that I was going to die. I have built up an immunity to the girls. Princess being medium hair was more difficult. I have a friend who has a cat that looks really similar to her and I can't spend more than 5 minutes in her house without my throat closing up.
> 
> Nope. She is a kitty to be reckoned with. Even though she doesn't have front claws she has done some serious damage to her sister who is quite gentle. When they were fixed we think that they didn't get everything out of her. She acts like she is going into heat several times a year. She gets pretty talkative and cranky. Sammie loves getting into my handbags and Princess loves being close to my shoes. These sandals are the only things I let her get near. They aren't Italian leather so she isn't really interested in chewing them.
> 
> 
> You are hysterical.




Both those cats are so beautiful.


----------



## megt10

gracekelly said:


> There is hope for you!  My SIL kept far away from my cats when she visited and stated that ALL PET hair, dander etc made her react.  The tide turned when her youngest daughter insisted that they get a puppy.  I was amazed!  Turns out that the SIL walks the dog and takes care of her all the time and no reactions to said dander and pet hair.  Go figure?  BTW, this was a rescue dog and the dog is so well behaved and wonderful that they could never figure out why she was abandoned.


I got used to the dander of several of the animals that I have owned. 


Mindi B said:


> ITA about meg's Samantha, GK.  "Yeah, I set my tail on fire.  So what?!"  That is one tough kitty.


I am not sure how many of those 9 lives she has left. The jump from my closet should have killed her both times she did it. 


gracekelly said:


> Can't be worse than what I experienced with my Tod's patent leather driving shoes this morning,  I hadn't had them on in a long time.  I was trying to look fiscally conservative in navy blue as we were interviewing a financial adviser. I am sure I made an impression as I squeaked into the room.


Isn't that the worst. 


eagle1002us said:


> GK, have you seen or heard of wolves who mate with coyotes?  Heard about those today from an outdoorsy person.    She has kept chickens and had attacks from a fox who killed all the chickens, not just one.


Yikes. 


gracekelly said:


> I know that they mate with dogs.  The coyotes are very sneaky and clever.  They send a female coyote in estress to attract a male dog.  Then.....PG alert for the soft hearted...after the mating the pack turns on the male dog and....you can guess the rest.  I have had these combos in my back yard.  They call them coydogs.  They are scary to me because they have no problem trolling around during the day.  Coyotes are usually nocturnal.  I have been outside watering etc and sensed something, only to turn around and see one of these  giving me the side eye.  My escape plan consists of quietly going back into the house.  My second escape plan is jumping into the swimming pool and screaming!   The Animal Control people used to set out cage traps with chickens.  That ended when the PETA people screamed.
> 
> Bottom line is that any combo of coyote or wolf with any canine, the result is going to exhibit the behaviors of the more aggressive species.



That sounds even worse. We have coyotes here. There was a group of them that would stroll down the street during the day. I haven't seen them in a few years. We live across the street from a golf course and a park with a lake and hiking trails. They are not afraid of people. I have a stun gun flashlight that I use at night when I walk the boys. I have never had to use the stun gun part, but it does make me feel a little safer. We also have had a mountain lion sighting as well as bobcats in the area. Needless to say, I never let the boys hang out in the backyard by themselves.


----------



## gracekelly

Oh yes we have had the bobcats!  They run away when they hear us.  The coyotes are very brazen and more so lately.  We think that one of the neighbors has been feeding them!


----------



## megt10

eagle1002us said:


> *Meg*, I LOVE that cat.   She is so intimidating! With her slightly sinister look she could out-class any dog in my neighborhood.  I would be proud to have a cat like that.   It would be fun.  Do you realize all the years I've been intimidated by dogs?
> 
> 
> I got revenge once.  BF was a real estate appraiser.  While I waited in the car he touched base with one of his clients.   Client had a fenced front yard with a dog barking furiously at our car.
> 
> 
> Being safe in the car I mimed barking with my face in a toothy scowl.  The dog went ballistic.  BF came back amazed, "What did you do???"  (*Etoupe Birkin*, this post is for you!).


Thank you, Eagle. She can take on anything in her opinion. She is my DH's baby. Then again she is a little hussy.


gracekelly said:


> hahahahaha!  Of course you realize that the dog is still in therapy.





eagle1002us said:


> Both those cats are so beautiful.


Thank you. 

Okay everyone, I promise no more pictures. Well today anyway.


----------



## ouija board

gracekelly said:


> I know that they mate with dogs.  The coyotes are very sneaky and clever.  They send a female coyote in estress to attract a male dog.  Then.....PG alert for the soft hearted...after the mating the pack turns on the male dog and....you can guess the rest.  I have had these combos in my back yard.  They call them coydogs.  They are scary to me because they have no problem trolling around during the day.  Coyotes are usually nocturnal.  I have been outside watering etc and sensed something, only to turn around and see one of these  giving me the side eye.  My escape plan consists of quietly going back into the house.  My second escape plan is jumping into the swimming pool and screaming!   The Animal Control people used to set out cage traps with chickens.  That ended when the PETA people screamed.
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is that any combo of coyote or wolf with any canine, the result is going to exhibit the behaviors of the more aggressive species.




OMG, I didn't know this about coyote behavior. Now I feel as though my education was sorely lacking! I've seen a few wolf/dog hybrids (illegal to own in a lot of states, so they were "husky" mixes), and thankfully, they were nice animals. 

Meg, your Samantha has the same look that my Evil Kitty used to have. I swear, she was hell bent on taking over the world, one dog at a time. She never succeeded in offing my dog, though it was not for lack of trying. Two foreign body surgeries later, and the old pup is still going strong.

It's so good to see everyone posting. From the bottom of my heart, with my tinfoil hat (and tinfoil undies..I ain't taking any chances, Mindi) firmly in place, it's so nice to see old and new friends chatting away happily.


----------



## mistikat

OB, that's a LOT of tin foil ...


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> OB, that's a LOT of tin foil ...




In the words of Graucho " it certainly is!"


----------



## megt10

gracekelly said:


> Oh yes we have had the bobcats!  They run away when they hear us.  The coyotes are very brazen and more so lately.  We think that one of the neighbors has been feeding them!


I think there were people in our community that were feeding the coyotes here too. In the last couple of years they haven't been as prevalent as they were before. 


ouija board said:


> OMG, I didn't know this about coyote behavior. Now I feel as though my education was sorely lacking! I've seen a few wolf/dog hybrids (illegal to own in a lot of states, so they were "husky" mixes), and thankfully, they were nice animals.
> 
> Meg, your Samantha has the same look that my Evil Kitty used to have. I swear, she was hell bent on taking over the world, one dog at a time. She never succeeded in offing my dog, though it was not for lack of trying. Two foreign body surgeries later, and the old pup is still going strong.
> 
> It's so good to see everyone posting. From the bottom of my heart, with my tinfoil hat (and tinfoil undies..I ain't taking any chances, Mindi) firmly in place, it's so nice to see old and new friends chatting away happily.



I would love to see pictures of Evil Kitty . I have a picture of Sammie when she was a couple of weeks old and it shows her personality even then. The look in her eyes is still the same.


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> *Meg*, I LOVE that cat.   She is so intimidating! With her slightly sinister look she could out-class any dog in my neighborhood.  I would be proud to have a cat like that.   It would be fun.  Do you realize all the years I've been intimidated by dogs?
> 
> 
> I got revenge once.  BF was a real estate appraiser.  While I waited in the car he touched base with one of his clients.   Client had a fenced front yard with a dog barking furiously at our car.
> 
> 
> Being safe in the car I mimed barking with my face in a toothy scowl.  The dog went ballistic.  BF came back amazed, "What did you do???"  (*Etoupe Birkin*, this post is for you!).



SPEW!!!!

Reminds me of the time I went snorkeling in the Galapagos. Other than dogs, I'm afraid of fish and deep water, especially sharks (actually petrified). I am OK with shallow water snorkeling by the beach. So off I go, and I'm looking around in the water and I see a black tipped reef shark. Admittedly, it is one of the coolest things I've ever seen. *So, I start swimming after the shark....* Until I thought to myself, well um... what's wrong with this picture. I'm in his territory. I think, I'll just go to shore.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Keep the cat pictures coming!!!!

Here's Rocket from when he was a kitten. Now he's an 18.65lb bruiser!


----------



## mistikat

etoupebirkin said:


> Keep the cat pictures coming!!!!
> 
> Here's Rocket from when he was a kitten. Now he's an 18.65lb bruiser!



Love this ... Rocket is a take no prisoners cat!


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Yes, css, pull on the Big Girl Panties with me (well, I mean, you can have your own pair, of course) and keep a-postin'!  I briefly considered tinfoil panties to match the hat, but no, too uncomfortable.  Also, odd crinkly noises coming from one's jeans tend to be off-putting to strangers.  Again, don't ask me how I know this.
> Yay for new Peeps!




CSS, Mindi-


----------



## ouija board

Yup, lot of tin foil. 

Meg, Evil Kitty had that same look in her eyes from day one. I was blinded by her beauty and missed that minor detail. I'll see if I can find a photo that will upload. I can't believe your kitty set her tail on fire!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Rocket is a Bill ******* type of cat--he LOVES women!!! If I were to name him again, it would be bubba.

Here's pics of Holtby and Wilson.


----------



## mistikat

etoupebirkin said:


> Rocket is a Bill ******* type of cat--he LOVES women!!! If I were to name him again, it would be bubba.
> 
> Here's pics of Holtby and Wilson.



Hearty Canadian lads.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Not killed at all.  They are members of the club.  They are not excluded at all.


 


GK, this is creepy to think about.  But on the other hand I'd rather know it's going on than not know about.


----------



## ouija board

A couple of old pictures of Evil Kitty. I miss her bad self now that she's gone.


----------



## lulilu

OJB, I remember all the evil kitty posts and didn't remember she was gone.  So pretty. (but that's how they get away with it, no?)


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, butter wouldn't have melted in Evil Kitty's mouth.  She has the "What, me?" look down pat.  Except, I assume, when she was trying to off the dog.
For anyone who might have e-mailed me last night or this morning, my computer is in its death throes and my e-mail is gonzo.  So, try again; I'll switch to my iPad for now and should be able to connect that way.
Of course my IT guy (DH) is off this morning on a trip and won't be able to assist until Friday.  So, computer withdrawal, here I come.  Shake, shudder.


----------



## megt10

etoupebirkin said:


> Keep the cat pictures coming!!!!
> 
> Here's Rocket from when he was a kitten. Now he's an 18.65lb bruiser!


OMG, he is Sammies match! Totally gorgeous.


ouija board said:


> Yup, lot of tin foil.
> 
> Meg, Evil Kitty had that same look in her eyes from day one. I was blinded by her beauty and missed that minor detail. I'll see if I can find a photo that will upload. I can't believe your kitty set her tail on fire!!


I hope you find a picture. She also has singed her whiskers. We haven't lit a candle since. Here are pictures of her as a kitten. Princess still has that sweet expression.


----------



## megt10

ouija board said:


> A couple of old pictures of Evil Kitty. I miss her bad self now that she's gone.


Love the pictures. Is this the dog Evil Kitty was trying to take out? Some task.


Mindi B said:


> Oh, butter wouldn't have melted in Evil Kitty's mouth.  She has the "What, me?" look down pat.  Except, I assume, when she was trying to off the dog.
> For anyone who might have e-mailed me last night or this morning, my computer is in its death throes and my e-mail is gonzo.  So, try again; I'll switch to my iPad for now and should be able to connect that way.
> Of course my IT guy (DH) is off this morning on a trip and won't be able to assist until Friday.  So, computer withdrawal, here I come.  Shake, shudder.


Oh, I am so sorry Mindi. It does seem like there is always something.


----------



## etoupebirkin

megt10 said:


> OMG, he is Sammies match! Totally gorgeous.
> 
> I hope you find a picture. She also has singed her whiskers. We haven't lit a candle since. Here are pictures of her as a kitten. Princess still has that sweet expression.



OMG cute!!!

Once I burned a 10-inch gash in an oak table when a Chanukah candle fell off the menorah onto the table. DH and I were in another room. Luckily, my cats are smarter than me an DH and are not interested in fire/flames.

Rosie is my mischievous demon. She once knocked a lamp many times her size off an end table and broke it--all while staring at me!!! She just whacked the lamp with her paw and the thing went down, and there was nothing I could do.  She also likes taking exotic wood pebbles (souvenirs from Costa Rica) out of a bowl and bat them around the house. My house is hardwood floors or tile, so when she bats these things around, it makes more noise than you might think, plus they are a tripping hazard.


----------



## Mindi B

There are few things cuter than kittens.  Baby animals in general get me every time!
Soooooo adorable.
And I love Rocket's crossed eyes.  He is a beauty, too--a classic Siamese!   And bigger than either of my dogs.


----------



## ouija board

Meg, yes, that's the dog in question, Guinness. She was no match for kitty. I used to call the pair Pinky and the Brain, and no question who the brain was. I personally watched EK bring glass ornaments to Guinness to snack on, and we have proof that she was directly involved in one of the two foreign body incidents. I'm sure she had a hand in the second, but she didn't leave a trail. In their old age, the two actually got pretty chummy, but Guinness always knew her place. 

Princess is too freaking cute. How could anyone resist that face! But Sammie already has the gleam in the eye 

EB, I've lost a few pieces of glassware thanks to my cats. What is it with cats and breaking glass??

Lulilu, yes, her beauty (gorgeous green eyes) is definitely her saving grace. DH was ready to kick her to the curb after our dog's first surgery. 

Mindi, argh about the computer! Of course it would happen when your IT guy is traveling! Murphy's Law.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh my gosh, OB, I call Henry and Olive Pinky and the Brain!  "What're we gonna do today, Olive?"  "Same thing we do EVERY day, Henry.  Try to take over the WORLD!"
And yeah, this computer thing is number 742 on the Crappy Things That Happened This Autumn list.  JEEZ.


----------



## megt10

Well we are back from the vet. Sammie gets these blisters on her lip a couple of times a year. A steroid shot takes care of it. I noticed it was coming up last night and was in full bloom this morning. So we took her in. Let me tell you she has had everything that can go wrong with her go wrong. She is was in rare form today. She strikes fear into the heart of vets and techs alike. She was hissing and swatting any time the vet tried getting close. Unlike her sister who is a perfect patient.


----------



## Mindi B

Oooooh, Sammie!  "I will take you OUT, human."


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Oooooh, Sammie!  "I will take you OUT, human."



Yep, almost bit me by mistake. Thought she had hold of the vet. Luckily for me she realized her mistake before breaking the skin.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, at least she is selective in her predations! 
She knows who's in charge of the can opener.


----------



## mistikat

Megt - that picture should be a meme. She could give Grumpy Cat a run for her money.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Well, at least she is selective in her predations!
> She knows who's in charge of the can opener.


Yes she knows better. I have never had a problem with her but there's one vet tech who has a scar down his forearm from her visit last year. Her last surgery for necrotic tissue in her back, like I said if it is something obscure it's going to happen to Sammie. Anyway they brought her into the room after the surgery and left her there in her crate for me to take the cone of shame off her. Even drugged up as she was she hissed and spit until she realized it was me. Then she ran out and started purring. There was no way that she would have let them touch her once she was awake. They find it hard to believe that she is actually very affectionate at home.


mistikat said:


> Megt - that picture should be a meme. She could give Grumpy Cat a run for her money.



I was thinking the same thing! Sammie can totally take on Grumpy Cat.


----------



## Mindi B

So true!  DETHKAT.


----------



## megt10

ouija board said:


> Meg, yes, that's the dog in question, Guinness. She was no match for kitty. I used to call the pair Pinky and the Brain, and no question who the brain was. I personally watched EK bring glass ornaments to Guinness to snack on, and we have proof that she was directly involved in one of the two foreign body incidents. I'm sure she had a hand in the second, but she didn't leave a trail. In their old age, the two actually got pretty chummy, but Guinness always knew her place.
> 
> Princess is too freaking cute. How could anyone resist that face! But Sammie already has the gleam in the eye
> 
> EB, I've lost a few pieces of glassware thanks to my cats. What is it with cats and breaking glass??
> 
> Lulilu, yes, her beauty (gorgeous green eyes) is definitely her saving grace. DH was ready to kick her to the curb after our dog's first surgery.
> 
> Mindi, argh about the computer! Of course it would happen when your IT guy is traveling! Murphy's Law.


That's too funny. I can just see her bringing the dog a snack. 
Princess is the total opposite of Sam. So sweet all the time. When Sammie needed a blood transfusion Princess gave blood and didn't even have to be sedated.


----------



## megt10

etoupebirkin said:


> OMG cute!!!
> 
> Once I burned a 10-inch gash in an oak table when a Chanukah candle fell off the menorah onto the table. DH and I were in another room. Luckily, my cats are smarter than me an DH and are not interested in fire/flames.
> 
> Rosie is my mischievous demon. She once knocked a lamp many times her size off an end table and broke it--all while staring at me!!! She just whacked the lamp with her paw and the thing went down, and there was nothing I could do.  She also likes taking exotic wood pebbles (souvenirs from Costa Rica) out of a bowl and bat them around the house. My house is hardwood floors or tile, so when she bats these things around, it makes more noise than you might think, plus they are a tripping hazard.


Both our cats used to pull glass out of the fireplace. Sammie just did it even when the fire was on. Then they would bat the pieces around the floor too. It took several adjustments to the grate to make it kitty proof. Anything breakable that has any sentimental value has been put in a place that the cats can't get to them.


Mindi B said:


> There are few things cuter than kittens.  Baby animals in general get me every time!
> Soooooo adorable.
> And I love Rocket's crossed eyes.  He is a beauty, too--a classic Siamese!   And bigger than either of my dogs.


Both my cats are bigger than my dogs. I am a sucker for puppies and kittens.


----------



## lulilu

Good thoughts requested for Emily.  DD2 has her at the vet -- she's been there 4 times this week with an eye infection.  Poor baby.  She is on pain meds, steroids, antibiotics.  Next is the opthamologist. She cries when she sees the eye drops.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, the poor little thing!  Vibes, vibes, vibes!  And for you, too!


----------



## lulilu

We have an appointment at opthamologist on Friday afternoon.


----------



## alismarr

While I love reading all the posts by cat lovers , I am shocked that vets declaw cats in the US. Is this the norm?


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, good, lulilu--I hope the specialist can do something to help Emily.  Fast!


----------



## etoupebirkin

alismarr said:


> While I love reading all the posts by cat lovers , I am shocked that vets declaw cats in the US. Is this the norm?



Declawing is strongly discouraged, but Vets will do the procedure. Personally, I do not declaw.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Lulilu, good luck with Emily.


----------



## ouija board

lulilu said:


> We have an appointment at opthamologist on Friday afternoon.




Oh good. It's always worrisome when eye infections aren't improving after a few days. Poor Emily, eye issues are so painful.


----------



## megt10

lulilu said:


> Good thoughts requested for Emily.  DD2 has her at the vet -- she's been there 4 times this week with an eye infection.  Poor baby.  She is on pain meds, steroids, antibiotics.  Next is the opthamologist. She cries when she sees the eye drops.



Oh huge good vibes coming from all of of here. Poor baby.


----------



## megt10

alismarr said:


> While I love reading all the posts by cat lovers , I am shocked that vets declaw cats in the US. Is this the norm?



No not at all the norm here in SoCal at least. Mine did it (front claws) because there was no other option for Sammie. It was truly a last resort measure for her. Odds were good if her behavior wasn't curbed we would not have been able to keep her. She was just too destructive to objects that could not be replaced. One of them her sisters face.


----------



## megt10

etoupebirkin said:


> Declawing is strongly discouraged, but Vets will do the procedure. Personally, I do not declaw.



I never have until Sammie. She destroyed a couch, love seat, 3 chairs and then my built in cabinets in my closet which could not be replaced. Oh and she did some real damage to her sister who even though Princess is much bigger and has her claws is a gentle soul and doesn't fight back.
In general I am throughly against getting it done except during extremely difficult situations where everything else has been tried.


----------



## mistikat

I was watching the Sotheby's Geneva auction today for two items. One is a pearl and diamond Cartier tiara that survived (along with its owner) the sinking of the Lusitania. Pre-auction estimate was 295,000 &#8212; 445,000  Swiss francs; it sold for 802,000 including buyer's premium. 

http://www.sothebys.com/en/auctions...t-jewels-and-noble-jewels-ge1505/lot.498.html


The other was an exceptionally rare and large 12.03 carat blue diamond. Pre-cutting estimate was 34,200,000 &#8212; 53,700,000 Swiss francs, and it sold in that range for 48,634,000, which includes buyer's premium.

http://www.sothebys.com/en/auctions...t-jewels-and-noble-jewels-ge1505/lot.513.html


----------



## pursecrzy

mistikat said:


> I was watching the Sotheby's Geneva auction today for two items. One is a pearl and diamond Cartier tiara that survived (along with its owner) the sinking of the Lusitania. Pre-auction estimate was 295,000  445,000  Swiss francs; it sold for 802,000 including buyer's premium.
> 
> http://www.sothebys.com/en/auctions...t-jewels-and-noble-jewels-ge1505/lot.498.html
> 
> 
> The other was an exceptionally rare and large 12.03 carat blue diamond. Pre-cutting estimate was 34,200,000  53,700,000 Swiss francs, and it sold in that range for 48,634,000, which includes buyer's premium.
> 
> http://www.sothebys.com/en/auctions...t-jewels-and-noble-jewels-ge1505/lot.513.html



It's a beautiful tiara. I read an article on it earlier in the week. Thanks for posting how much it sold for.


----------



## mistikat

There's a good story about the tiara's history here:

http://montrealgazette.com/life/sothebys-auction-remembers-a-jewel-of-canadas-war-effort

Lady Allan boarded the doomed Lusitania in 1915 to set up a hospital for injured Canadian servicemen in Britain.

A pearl- and diamond-encrusted tiara that survived the 1915 sinking of the RMS Lusitania is a symbol of both the sumptuous wealth of old Montreal and civilian tragedy in war, and is set to be sold for up to $600,000 at a jewelry auction Wednesday, Nov. 11 in Switzerland. (UPDATE: In fact, the tiara sold for just over $1 million.)

The one-of-a-kind tiara, fashioned by Paris-based jeweller Cartier, was a gift from Sir Montagu Allan &#8212; banker, shipping magnate and renowned Montreal philanthropist &#8212; to his wife, Marguerite, Lady Allan, one of the city&#8217;s leading socialites and arts patrons in the first half of the 20th century.

The Allans, who lived long and colourful lives before their deaths in the 1950s, donated their Golden Square Mile mansion, Ravenscrag, to the McGill University-affiliated Royal Victoria Hospital. Today the building houses the Allan Memorial Institute psychiatric hospital.

A family showpiece for more than a century, the tiara is among the highlights of Sotheby&#8217;s fall jewelry auction in Geneva, which is headlined by the planned sale of a 12-carat, &#8220;internally flawless&#8221; diamond known as the Blue Moon, expected to fetch an astronomical $70 million. The stunning gem was created from a 29-carat rough crystal unearthed at South Africa&#8217;s Cullinan Mine in January 2014.

But Lady Allan&#8217;s tiara &#8212; a remarkable piece of Canadian war memorabilia to be sold on Remembrance Day &#8212; steals the show on the storytelling front. Sotheby&#8217;s acknowledges as much in a statement describing the tiara as a &#8220;captivating&#8221; object with &#8220;noble provenance&#8221; and a &#8220;fascinating&#8221; history.

The &#8220;striking&#8221; object is a &#8220;fascinating example of Cartier&#8217;s exceptional design and workmanship,&#8221; David Bennett, global chairman of Sotheby&#8217;s jewelry division, said in an emailed response to questions about the sale. &#8220;Of course, the tiara&#8217;s significance also stems from its story, and the fact that it survived, with Lady Allan, the sinking.&#8221;

Bennett said the tiara was consigned by Allan family descendants and is being offered in its original case.

&#8220;It is a beautiful jewel and a testimony from this very poignant chapter in the history of the Great War.&#8221;

The shimmering headpiece, its 1909 design inspired by a meandering line motif known as Greek key, features a pearl border and a large central diamond. The tiara was among the affluent Montrealer&#8217;s many possessions on her ill-fated voyage from New York bound for Liverpool in May 1915.

Lady Allan's tiara was fashioned by Paris-based jeweller Cartier. 
Lady Allan&#8217;s tiara was fashioned by Paris-based jeweller Cartier. JASPER (YOGI) GOUGH / SOTHEBY'S
Joined by her two youngest children, teenage daughters Anna and Gwen, as well as maids Annie Walker and Emily Davis, Lady Allan was undertaking the transatlantic trip to set up a hospital for some of the hundreds of injured Canadian servicemen being sent back to Britain weekly from First World War battlefields in France and Belgium.

The voyage was also intended to bring Lady Allan&#8217;s family together despite the war. Sir Montagu would be in London frequently on war business; the couple&#8217;s eldest daughter, Martha, was in Europe as a war nurse and ambulance driver; and son Hugh was fighting with the Canadian army. He later transferred to the Royal Naval Air Service and was killed by enemy fire during a 1917 flight over the English Channel.

&#8220;After discussing it with Martha, (Lady Allan) decided that together they would open and run an English hospital for wounded Canadian soldiers,&#8221; write Greg King and Penny Wilson in Lusitania: Triumph, Tragedy, and the End of the Edwardian Age, published this year. &#8220;And so, in the spring of 1915, Marguerite booked passage aboard the Lusitania &#8230; anticipating a happy family reunion.&#8221;

Before the British ocean liner and its 1,962 passengers and crew departed New York on May 1, the German embassy in Washington had notices printed in dozens of U.S. newspapers warning that those aboard the Lusitania would be at risk because of the state of war between Germany and Britain. British vessels in North Atlantic waters were &#8220;liable to destruction,&#8221; stated the warning, printed in late April alongside advertisements detailing the Lusitania&#8217;s planned schedule of stops between Liverpool and mainland Europe.

Yet the ship set off on its eastward course.

&#8220;Everyone aboard Lusitania seemed to notice Anna and Gwen,&#8221; observe King and Wilson, quoting one passenger&#8217;s recollection that the sisters &#8220;were &#8216;most attractive to look at&#8217; as they roamed the ship.&#8221; Another passenger agreed, &#8220;recalling the &#8216;handsome&#8217; girls were &#8216;virtually the life and soul of the ship.&#8217; In the midst of war, and on a liner traveling under threat of torpedo attack, he said, &#8216;it did one good to see their smiling faces.&#8217; &#8221;

Despite the assistance of escort ships and other actions aimed at avoiding an attack, the Lusitania was torpedoed by a German U-boat off the coast of Ireland on May 7. It sank in less than 20 minutes, and while about 760 of those on board were rescued, nearly 1,200 perished &#8212; including the two Allan sisters, more than 300 other Canadians and about 130 Americans. Most of the passengers on board were British.

Lady Allan suffered a broken collarbone and seriously injured her back amid the mayhem, but was pulled alive from the water after the crippled, listing ship plunged beneath the waves. So, too, were maids Walker and Davis, one of whom &#8220;had kept the tiara with her when she was rescued,&#8221; states the Sotheby&#8217;s catalogue essay.

&#8220;Lady Allan and her daughters, Misses Gwendolyn and Anna, were thrown into the sea together,&#8221; stated a widely published Canadian news report a few days after the sinking. &#8220;They all wore lifebelts and Lady Allan held up the children&#8217;s heads until the last moment, when the suction of the sinking ship separated them.&#8221;

The report added: &#8220;While in the water, a lifeboat struck Lady Allan across the back, stunning her. She was dragged across the bottom of an overturned boat, where she remained with 20 others until they were picked up three hours later by a freighter.&#8221;

The sinking of the Lusitania turned global public opinion against Germany in the First World War, and is widely viewed as an important factor in the eventual American entry into the conflict in 1917.

Lady Allan, despite losing three of her four children during the war, carried out the charitable mission that had prompted her tragic 1915 journey to Britain. She helped run the 140-bed Canadian Red Cross Convalescent Hospital at Moor Court, Devonshire, until the demobilization of Canadian troops following the November 1918 armistice.

&#8220;Many Canadians,&#8221; a reporter recalled in 1940, when the Allans donated Ravenscrag to the Royal Victoria Hospital, &#8220;will remember the gracious lady who helped them through those difficult days&#8221; during the First World War.


----------



## eagle1002us

So many good histories of WW1 events are coming out these days.  I particularly like accounts that go into the upheaval of the social order, the end of royal dynasties.   Misticat, that was a great post.  Super to see the tiaras and the deco rings.  I guess tiaras are seldom worn these days except for Britain's royal family?   Many tiaras were made so they could be transformed into necklaces.


----------



## lulilu

Thanks for all the good thoughts for poor Emmy.  We are trying not to get frantic.  DD and I will go together for moral support tomorrow.


----------



## mistikat

lulilu said:


> Thanks for all the good thoughts for poor Emmy.  We are trying not to get frantic.  DD and I will go together for moral support tomorrow.



Hope all goes well for Emmy.


----------



## ouija board

Mistikat, what a fascinating and tragic history accompanying the tiara. Just think of all the stories some of these pieces of jewelry could tell.


----------



## megt10

mistikat said:


> There's a good story about the tiara's history here:
> 
> http://montrealgazette.com/life/sothebys-auction-remembers-a-jewel-of-canadas-war-effort
> 
> Lady Allan boarded the doomed Lusitania in 1915 to set up a hospital for injured Canadian servicemen in Britain.
> 
> A pearl- and diamond-encrusted tiara that survived the 1915 sinking of the RMS Lusitania is a symbol of both the sumptuous wealth of old Montreal and civilian tragedy in war, and is set to be sold for up to $600,000 at a jewelry auction Wednesday, Nov. 11 in Switzerland. (UPDATE: In fact, the tiara sold for just over $1 million.)
> 
> The one-of-a-kind tiara, fashioned by Paris-based jeweller Cartier, was a gift from Sir Montagu Allan  banker, shipping magnate and renowned Montreal philanthropist  to his wife, Marguerite, Lady Allan, one of the citys leading socialites and arts patrons in the first half of the 20th century.
> 
> The Allans, who lived long and colourful lives before their deaths in the 1950s, donated their Golden Square Mile mansion, Ravenscrag, to the McGill University-affiliated Royal Victoria Hospital. Today the building houses the Allan Memorial Institute psychiatric hospital.
> 
> A family showpiece for more than a century, the tiara is among the highlights of Sothebys fall jewelry auction in Geneva, which is headlined by the planned sale of a 12-carat, internally flawless diamond known as the Blue Moon, expected to fetch an astronomical $70 million. The stunning gem was created from a 29-carat rough crystal unearthed at South Africas Cullinan Mine in January 2014.
> 
> But Lady Allans tiara  a remarkable piece of Canadian war memorabilia to be sold on Remembrance Day  steals the show on the storytelling front. Sothebys acknowledges as much in a statement describing the tiara as a captivating object with noble provenance and a fascinating history.
> 
> The striking object is a fascinating example of Cartiers exceptional design and workmanship, David Bennett, global chairman of Sothebys jewelry division, said in an emailed response to questions about the sale. Of course, the tiaras significance also stems from its story, and the fact that it survived, with Lady Allan, the sinking.
> 
> Bennett said the tiara was consigned by Allan family descendants and is being offered in its original case.
> 
> It is a beautiful jewel and a testimony from this very poignant chapter in the history of the Great War.
> 
> The shimmering headpiece, its 1909 design inspired by a meandering line motif known as Greek key, features a pearl border and a large central diamond. The tiara was among the affluent Montrealers many possessions on her ill-fated voyage from New York bound for Liverpool in May 1915.
> 
> Lady Allan's tiara was fashioned by Paris-based jeweller Cartier.
> Lady Allans tiara was fashioned by Paris-based jeweller Cartier. JASPER (YOGI) GOUGH / SOTHEBY'S
> Joined by her two youngest children, teenage daughters Anna and Gwen, as well as maids Annie Walker and Emily Davis, Lady Allan was undertaking the transatlantic trip to set up a hospital for some of the hundreds of injured Canadian servicemen being sent back to Britain weekly from First World War battlefields in France and Belgium.
> 
> The voyage was also intended to bring Lady Allans family together despite the war. Sir Montagu would be in London frequently on war business; the couples eldest daughter, Martha, was in Europe as a war nurse and ambulance driver; and son Hugh was fighting with the Canadian army. He later transferred to the Royal Naval Air Service and was killed by enemy fire during a 1917 flight over the English Channel.
> 
> After discussing it with Martha, (Lady Allan) decided that together they would open and run an English hospital for wounded Canadian soldiers, write Greg King and Penny Wilson in Lusitania: Triumph, Tragedy, and the End of the Edwardian Age, published this year. And so, in the spring of 1915, Marguerite booked passage aboard the Lusitania  anticipating a happy family reunion.
> 
> Before the British ocean liner and its 1,962 passengers and crew departed New York on May 1, the German embassy in Washington had notices printed in dozens of U.S. newspapers warning that those aboard the Lusitania would be at risk because of the state of war between Germany and Britain. British vessels in North Atlantic waters were liable to destruction, stated the warning, printed in late April alongside advertisements detailing the Lusitanias planned schedule of stops between Liverpool and mainland Europe.
> 
> Yet the ship set off on its eastward course.
> 
> Everyone aboard Lusitania seemed to notice Anna and Gwen, observe King and Wilson, quoting one passengers recollection that the sisters were most attractive to look at as they roamed the ship. Another passenger agreed, recalling the handsome girls were virtually the life and soul of the ship. In the midst of war, and on a liner traveling under threat of torpedo attack, he said, it did one good to see their smiling faces. 
> 
> Despite the assistance of escort ships and other actions aimed at avoiding an attack, the Lusitania was torpedoed by a German U-boat off the coast of Ireland on May 7. It sank in less than 20 minutes, and while about 760 of those on board were rescued, nearly 1,200 perished  including the two Allan sisters, more than 300 other Canadians and about 130 Americans. Most of the passengers on board were British.
> 
> Lady Allan suffered a broken collarbone and seriously injured her back amid the mayhem, but was pulled alive from the water after the crippled, listing ship plunged beneath the waves. So, too, were maids Walker and Davis, one of whom had kept the tiara with her when she was rescued, states the Sothebys catalogue essay.
> 
> Lady Allan and her daughters, Misses Gwendolyn and Anna, were thrown into the sea together, stated a widely published Canadian news report a few days after the sinking. They all wore lifebelts and Lady Allan held up the childrens heads until the last moment, when the suction of the sinking ship separated them.
> 
> The report added: While in the water, a lifeboat struck Lady Allan across the back, stunning her. She was dragged across the bottom of an overturned boat, where she remained with 20 others until they were picked up three hours later by a freighter.
> 
> The sinking of the Lusitania turned global public opinion against Germany in the First World War, and is widely viewed as an important factor in the eventual American entry into the conflict in 1917.
> 
> Lady Allan, despite losing three of her four children during the war, carried out the charitable mission that had prompted her tragic 1915 journey to Britain. She helped run the 140-bed Canadian Red Cross Convalescent Hospital at Moor Court, Devonshire, until the demobilization of Canadian troops following the November 1918 armistice.
> 
> Many Canadians, a reporter recalled in 1940, when the Allans donated Ravenscrag to the Royal Victoria Hospital, will remember the gracious lady who helped them through those difficult days during the First World War.



Thanks for that really interesting post!


----------



## Mindi B

While the Blue Moon diamond lacks such a compelling history, I wouldn't say no if someone offered it to me.  It's spectacular.  I heard this morning that the buyer has renamed it after his 7-year-old daughter, Josephine.  Poor child.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> While the Blue Moon diamond lacks such a compelling history, I wouldn't say no if someone offered it to me.  It's spectacular.  I heard this morning that the buyer has renamed it after his 7-year-old daughter, Josephine.  Poor child.



I'm surprised it wasn't bought strictly for investment purposes. Kind of nice it will have a sentimental meaning.


----------



## gracekelly

Hope it is not like renaming a boat, which is supposed to be unlucky.


----------



## gracekelly

OK, so here I am at home because I scheduled these hydrojet people to come and clean the outside area drains. and guess what?  They are a no show because they claim the order was not in the system!  They managed to get the order for the guy to clean the laundry line and that was it.  Very annoying, since even in retirement, I have a schedule!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm so excited!  I get to see two of my most favorite friends this weekend!  Back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Luli, I'll be checking in tomorrow to see how Emily is.  Give her a big hug and kiss for me&#8230;.and maybe an extra biscuit.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> While the Blue Moon diamond lacks such a compelling history, I wouldn't say no if someone offered it to me.  It's spectacular.  I heard this morning that the buyer has renamed it after his 7-year-old daughter, Josephine.  Poor child.





gracekelly said:


> Hope it is not like renaming a boat, which is supposed to be unlucky.


I didn't know that.


Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm so excited!  I get to see two of my most favorite friends this weekend!  Back to your regularly scheduled program.



That is exciting. What are you going to do?


----------



## Mindi B

GK, I completely understand your frustration.  I don't know how people can routinely flake on appointments without feeling guilt, but it seems to happen all the time, especially in home-service occupations.  So annoying!
CG, have a great time!
lulilu, have been thinking about you all day.  Do let us know what happens tomorrow!


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> GK, I completely understand your frustration.  I don't know how people can routinely flake on appointments without feeling guilt, but it seems to happen all the time, especially in home-service occupations.  So annoying!
> CG, have a great time!
> lulilu, have been thinking about you all day.  Do let us know what happens tomorrow!



I think the issue is that when you speak with a person at an actual office, you do much  better.  The company  I had spoken with uses operators.  Bottom line is that I am not going to use them.  They called me back and wanted to give me an appointment for next Thurs and DH gave that a big thumbs down and I agreed.   I found another company and even spoke with the manager and they will be out in the morning.  So many flakes out there!

*Meg,* this is a very old superstition of sailors and they are an extremely superstitious lot!  I don't know what people do if they fall in love with a boat and hate the name.  One of my favorite things to do if I am at a marina is look at boat names.  Some of them are hilarious and a little off color.


----------



## Mindi B

Much better, GK.  You're right, the fewer middlemen the better.  I had put in a call to a vet re Miss O and after a week, called back--the message was never delivered to the doctor or his assistant.  Lesson learned--that particular receptionist will not have my trust in the future.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> Much better, GK.  You're right, the fewer middlemen the better.  I had put in a call to a vet re Miss O and after a week, called back--the message was never delivered to the doctor or his assistant.  Lesson learned--that particular receptionist will not have my trust in the future.



I called numerous companies over the last few weeks and some refused to do outside the house area drains and some did not even call back!  I think that with the dire predictions for our El Nino, these people are having a field day.  In fact, the people I cancelled raised the fee by $100 over what was published.


----------



## Mindi B

It's not surprising when people exploit others that way, but it's always disappointing.  Like when there's a power outage and all of a sudden ice increases in price.  Wrong, wrong, wrong.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> It's not surprising when people exploit others that way, but it's always disappointing.  Like when there's a power outage and all of a sudden ice increases in price.  Wrong, wrong, wrong.



It happens.  When we had the earth quake 21 years ago, the city gov't came out and said that any business charging more than the usual rate for anything was going to get a big fat fine.  It is just plain sleazy.


----------



## megt10

gracekelly said:


> I called numerous companies over the last few weeks and some refused to do outside the house area drains and some did not even call back!  I think that with the dire predictions for our El Nino, these people are having a field day.  In fact, the people I cancelled raised the fee by $100 over what was published.



Wow, that is just wrong. I am glad that you found a different company.


----------



## Mindi B

Miss Olive is on a new steroid and boy, has it improved her appetite!  She has been hounding me (pun intended) all day for food!  But I'll take it over shaking and inappetence any day.  I actually made her lamb stew today in DH's absence.  There is pretty much no other being on earth for whom I would do mise en place!


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Miss Olive is on a new steroid and boy, has it improved her appetite!  She has been hounding me (pun intended) all day for food!  But I'll take it over shaking and inappetence any day.  I actually made her lamb stew today in DH's absence.  There is pretty much no other being on earth for whom I would do mise en place!



Oh yeah! I am so happy for both of you. It is always such a worry when they won't eat.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, I'm so glad to hear the pred is helping Miss Olive.  It's not something I like to use often, but it can be a true miracle worker.  Keep it up, little missy!


----------



## Mindi B

This is a new type of steroid that supposedly has fewer side effects and is more effective for GI issues.    I am seeing side effects, but for now, I'll take 'em as long as she's eating.  My baby.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> This is a new type of steroid that supposedly has fewer side effects and is more effective for GI issues.    I am seeing side effects, but for now, I'll take 'em as long as she's eating.  My baby.



Steroids can elevate moods in people, so why not in dogs?  She is feeling better so she is eating.


----------



## Mindi B

Yup!  Works for me!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Much better, GK.  You're right, the fewer middlemen the better.  I had put in a call to a vet re Miss O and after a week, called back--the message was never delivered to the doctor or his assistant.  Lesson learned--that particular receptionist will not have my trust in the future.




Ah, my former receptionist has a twin! Nothing more infuriating. Glad Miss Olive is eating again. Gotta love steroids!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, OB, argh!  ullhair:


----------



## gracekelly

DH is fooling around with his new iPhone and has doorbell chimes on for his ringtone.  Only he didn't tell me and I  keep getting up to answer the door.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

gracekelly said:


> DH is fooling around with his new iPhone and has doorbell chimes on for his ringtone.  Only he didn't tell me and I  keep getting up to answer the door.



I tried that one once.  The dogs went crazy.  Now, I use old school ringtone.  

DH is just messing with you!


----------



## Mindi B

Mr.GK is a stinker!


----------



## mistikat

I use Who Are You by The Who as a ringtone. 

Though I pretty much keep my phone on vibrate. I used to work for a company where it was so quiet, you never even heard a phone ring. I figured Roger Daltry might be a little much. Though probably exactly what that office needed.


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> I use Who Are You by The Who as a ringtone.
> 
> Though I pretty much keep my phone on vibrate. I used to work for a company where it was so quiet, you never even heard a phone ring. I figured Roger Daltry might be a little much. Though probably exactly what that office needed.



I love that!  You have your own CSI going on!  I found the hunting horn tone and I have that on there right now. Did you have to download yours?



Mindi B said:


> Mr.GK is a stinker!



lol!  He was having some fun!


----------



## mistikat

gracekelly said:


> I love that!  You have your own CSI going on!  I found the hunting horn tone and I have that on there right now. Did you have to download yours?
> 
> 
> 
> lol!  He was having some fun!



If he is reading this thread, his next ring tone may be barking dogs...

I did download it, from the iTunes store, I think.


----------



## pursecrzy

I use the Muzak ringtone. Couldn't figure out what was going on when my radio switched to Muzak on the way home tonight. I'm a loser.


----------



## ck21

Hooray for Miss Olive and her appetite!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm so excited!  I get to see two of my most favorite friends this weekend!  Back to your regularly scheduled program.


 Me too!


----------



## Mindi B

Sigh. I know my DH worries about Olive too, but sometimes the way he expresses himself. . . . I was talking about how I was concerned about getting Miss O on a diet she could and would eat soon, since we have to travel to my parents' for Christmas in just over a month, and DH said I was being "irrational."  I don't see it that way.  Watching my old grrl struggle to find her appetite and waver up and down behaviorally is painful to me, and I want to do all I can to make it stop.  I just don't see that as "irrational."  I think DH uses that term when what he really means is "emotional," a quality he doesn't particularly like, and one which I possess in abundance.  Ooof.


----------



## mistikat

Emotional doesn't necessarily equate with irrational. As you no doubt know already.


----------



## Mindi B

Yup, that's my thinking as well.  In fact, generally my "emotional" take on things is a valuable counterpoint to DH's rational one.  But he doesn't always see it that way.  It is easy to use the "emotional" tag (like the "hysterical" tag) against women.  He once said "Don't get hysterical" when I was, in fact, standing still and being very calm.  He just knew I was upset and didn't want me to be.  I replied in my iciest tone, "This is not hysterical.  Do you want to SEE hysterical?"  He declined.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> Yup, that's my thinking as well.  In fact, generally my "emotional" take on things is a valuable counterpoint to DH's rational one.  But he doesn't always see it that way.  It is easy to use the "emotional" tag (like the "hysterical" tag) against women.  He once said "Don't get hysterical" when I was, i*n fact, standing still and being very calm.  He just knew I was upset and didn't want me to be.  I replied in my iciest tone, "This is not hysterical.  Do you want to SEE hysterical?" * He declined.




Now that sounds familiar.  Men have no clue what real hysteria consists of!


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Yup, that's my thinking as well.  In fact, generally my "emotional" take on things is a valuable counterpoint to DH's rational one.  But he doesn't always see it that way.  It is easy to use the "emotional" tag (like the "hysterical" tag) against women.  He once said "Don't get hysterical" when I was, in fact, standing still and being very calm.  He just knew I was upset and didn't want me to be.  I replied in my iciest tone, *"This is not hysterical.  Do you want to SEE hysterical?"  He declined.*



 Love that.


----------



## Mindi B

'Cuz I can DO hysterical.  Like, no problem.  But you'll know it when you see it.


----------



## gracekelly

Happy to report outside drains all done and clear.  I think it was a good thing that flakey drain people did not show up yesterday and different  drain people did the job today.  Some things do work out for the best!


----------



## lulilu

Well not good news for Emily.  She has glaucoma and is blind in her left eye.  We were there for quite a while so they could keep giving drops and taking pressure.  Finally they sedated her and drew some of the fluid out to relieve the pressure/pain.  We are giving 5 different drops (after multiple drops and she had a procedure to remove fluid from her eye) until Monday when we will see the doc again and decide the next step.  If anyone has any experience, I would appreciate a pm because there are at least 4 procedural options.  We are praying that it does not travel quickly to her good eye.  The vet explained this can happen in hours literally -- we've had her at the vet virtually every day and the pressure was ok until today.

I am overwhelmed.  My DD (who essentially took over as Emily's mom--is calming down.  Luckily (not really) Moosie went blind in his old age, and I have some experience with blindness.  Just not with such a young dog--Emmy is 4.  But she is cocker spaniel with a little poodle from what we can tell and eye ailments apparently plague cocker spaniels.

If she can keep vision in one eye, I am sure Emmy will do just fine.  This is just nerve-wracking.


----------



## mistikat

lulilu said:


> Well not good news for Emily.  She has glaucoma and is blind in her left eye.  We were there for quite a while so they could keep giving drops and taking pressure.  Finally they sedated her and drew some of the fluid out to relieve the pressure/pain.  We are giving 5 different drops (after multiple drops and she had a procedure to remove fluid from her eye) until Monday when we will see the doc again and decide the next step.  If anyone has any experience, I would appreciate a pm because there are at least 4 procedural options.  We are praying that it does not travel quickly to her good eye.  The vet explained this can happen in hours literally -- we've had her at the vet virtually every day and the pressure was ok until today.
> 
> I am overwhelmed.  My DD (who essentially took over as Emily's mom--is calming down.  Luckily (not really) Moosie went blind in his old age, and I have some experience with blindness.  Just not with such a young dog--Emmy is 4.  But she is cocker spaniel with a little poodle from what we can tell and eye ailments apparently plague cocker spaniels.
> 
> If she can keep vision in one eye, I am sure Emmy will do just fine.  This is just nerve-wracking.



Very sorry you are going through this. I think it's harder when it's our pets, because they can't talk, can't really communicate what is going on, and we want the best for them. Hoping you get the best possible results for Emily.


----------



## pursecrzy

lulilu said:


> Well not good news for Emily.  She has glaucoma and is blind in her left eye.  We were there for quite a while so they could keep giving drops and taking pressure.  Finally they sedated her and drew some of the fluid out to relieve the pressure/pain.  We are giving 5 different drops (after multiple drops and she had a procedure to remove fluid from her eye) until Monday when we will see the doc again and decide the next step.  If anyone has any experience, I would appreciate a pm because there are at least 4 procedural options.  We are praying that it does not travel quickly to her good eye.  The vet explained this can happen in hours literally -- we've had her at the vet virtually every day and the pressure was ok until today.
> 
> I am overwhelmed.  My DD (who essentially took over as Emily's mom--is calming down.  Luckily (not really) Moosie went blind in his old age, and I have some experience with blindness.  Just not with such a young dog--Emmy is 4.  But she is cocker spaniel with a little poodle from what we can tell and eye ailments apparently plague cocker spaniels.
> 
> If she can keep vision in one eye, I am sure Emmy will do just fine.  This is just nerve-wracking.



I'm so sorry to hear this lulilu. Hang in there


----------



## eagle1002us

lulilu said:


> Well not good news for Emily.  She has glaucoma and is blind in her left eye.  We were there for quite a while so they could keep giving drops and taking pressure.  Finally they sedated her and drew some of the fluid out to relieve the pressure/pain.  We are giving 5 different drops (after multiple drops and she had a procedure to remove fluid from her eye) until Monday when we will see the doc again and decide the next step.  If anyone has any experience, I would appreciate a pm because there are at least 4 procedural options.  We are praying that it does not travel quickly to her good eye.  The vet explained this can happen in hours literally -- we've had her at the vet virtually every day and the pressure was ok until today.
> 
> I am overwhelmed.  My DD (who essentially took over as Emily's mom--is calming down.  Luckily (not really) Moosie went blind in his old age, and I have some experience with blindness.  Just not with such a young dog--Emmy is 4.  But she is cocker spaniel with a little poodle from what we can tell and eye ailments apparently plague cocker spaniels.
> 
> If she can keep vision in one eye, I am sure Emmy will do just fine.  This is just nerve-wracking.


 
Hoping for the best *liluli*.


----------



## ouija board

Lulilu, I pm'ed you.


----------



## ck21

Sending lots of vibes for Miss Emily!


----------



## chaneljewel

lulilu said:


> Well not good news for Emily.  She has glaucoma and is blind in her left eye.  We were there for quite a while so they could keep giving drops and taking pressure.  Finally they sedated her and drew some of the fluid out to relieve the pressure/pain.  We are giving 5 different drops (after multiple drops and she had a procedure to remove fluid from her eye) until Monday when we will see the doc again and decide the next step.  If anyone has any experience, I would appreciate a pm because there are at least 4 procedural options.  We are praying that it does not travel quickly to her good eye.  The vet explained this can happen in hours literally -- we've had her at the vet virtually every day and the pressure was ok until today.
> 
> I am overwhelmed.  My DD (who essentially took over as Emily's mom--is calming down.  Luckily (not really) Moosie went blind in his old age, and I have some experience with blindness.  Just not with such a young dog--Emmy is 4.  But she is cocker spaniel with a little poodle from what we can tell and eye ailments apparently plague cocker spaniels.
> 
> If she can keep vision in one eye, I am sure Emmy will do just fine.  This is just nerve-wracking.




Will say a prayer for you and Emily.  Take care.


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu, I'm so, so sorry.  The one good thing is that you have a firm diagnosis, and at least there are some procedures that might help.  The other thing to remember is that as a dog, Emily WILL adjust to whatever circumstances come her way.  Dogs don't think back to the before-times and feel regret, they just get on with it as best they can.  So if the treatment can help Emily be free from pain, she will "make it work" with whatever degree of vision she retains.  Sending so much love to you and your DD and snorgles to Emily.


----------



## pug*shoes

Mindi! Thought of you, I went to buy my gum/water/magazine at the airport news stand and the cover of the Atlantic has a man in a tinfoil suit.... Made me laugh so hard I snorted since I was thinkng of Mindi's tinfoil hats (very fashionable, always in style).  The person at the register must think I'm insane.... 

Anywho, just a heads up if anyone needs to see the full tinfoil suit, at newstands near you now 

Hugs to all!  You all may go back to your regularly scheduled programming now


----------



## pug*shoes

Lulilu, just say your post, best thoughts with Emmy. Our black pug Seymour had retina (forgot the official name, was a few years back) scar tissue from lack of tear production and his ophthalmologist was able to clear it with antibiotic drops and lubrication drops. They can do amazing things. I saw OB pm'd you, she held my hand over pm when Seymour was having his issues, so you're in good hands! PM if you have any questions about the drops Seymour is on.


----------



## Mindi B

PUGSEEEEEEEEE!  *waving madly*


----------



## lulilu

Thanks everyone for the support and prayers.  We will keep needing them.  Em seems more herself this morning, but we are on a strict drop (5 kinds) regimen.  She will need drops forever the doc said, for dry eye and to try to save her "good" eye.  Prognosis is only a year or so.  It is stunning to learn that this can happen so quickly.

Mindi, you are right. She will adapt.  She certainly is acting normally today.  I know one eye vision is almost as good as two.  And Moose lived with blindness for several years.  The doctor didn't hold out hope for the blind eye, but I am still hoping the drops will allow her to keep it.  And OB has kindly offered some advice as well.  I am sure I will be asking for more.

To add to the pain, the pet insurance is trying to decline everything as Em had eye cream when we first adopted her -- for skin reasons primarily.  I am so mad, I am likely going to change companies.  If they can't cover this, will they deny all eye problems in the future?  I might as well not have insurance.  To date, they have done nothing but take my not insignificant payments.
I haven't spoken with them yet, but their email last night was the last straw.


----------



## Mindi B

That is the pits, lulilu, but methinks that company is messing with the wrong gal.  We were refused insurance because DH had once had a brain scan.  Once.  Normal results.  Nope, won't insure you.  What the H*LL?!  It's infuriating.
Happy to hear that Emily is feeling a bit better.  What do the docs mean about the prognosis. . . that the meds only work for a year, or. . . ?


----------



## lulilu

She said little to no hope for vision in the bad eye.  The other eye, with treatment, may stay free of glaucoma -- typically for a year, but could be 3-4 years.  For a 4 year old dog, that sucks.


----------



## Mindi B

Yes, it truly does.  So very sorry to hear this.


----------



## ouija board

Pugsy!!!! How are the puglets? 

Lulilu, that is truly adding insult to injury. I wonder if you could have the ophthalmologist write a letter stating that she has acute glaucoma, meaning she couldn't have had it when you adopted her. Not sure if the insurer would care, but it's worth a try.


----------



## pursecrzy

pug*shoes said:


> Mindi! Thought of you, I went to buy my gum/water/magazine at the airport news stand and the cover of the Atlantic has a man in a tinfoil suit.... Made me laugh so hard I snorted since I was thinkng of Mindi's tinfoil hats (very fashionable, always in style).  The person at the register must think I'm insane....
> 
> Anywho, just a heads up if anyone needs to see the full tinfoil suit, at newstands near you now
> 
> Hugs to all!  You all may go back to your regularly scheduled programming now



OMG! Pugs!


----------



## ck21

Lulilu-I did a fair amount of research on pet insurance and went with pet plan.  We've never needed it, but supposedly they cover the most.


----------



## lulilu

ouija board said:


> Lulilu, that is truly adding insult to injury. I wonder if you could have the ophthalmologist write a letter stating that she has acute glaucoma, meaning she couldn't have had it when you adopted her. Not sure if the insurer would care, but it's worth a try.




Thanks, OB.  I may ask for that letter.  I will try myself first.  It's nice to have "backup" though.


----------



## pug*shoes

Mindi!  *waves so hard I fall off my chair* 

OB, they are doing well. Lil old men now, all salt and pepper. They send pug wiggles and smooches to you and lil OB  

Purse! waves!


----------



## mistikat

pug*shoes said:


> Mindi!  *waves so hard I fall off my chair*
> 
> OB, they are doing well. Lil old men now, all salt and pepper. They send pug wiggles and smooches to you and lil OB
> 
> Purse! waves!



Nice to see you again, Pug! Glad to hear your little guys are doing well.


----------



## pug*shoes

mistikat said:


> Nice to see you again, Pug! Glad to hear your little guys are doing well.



Thanks Mistikat! Hope all is well


----------



## mistikat

pug*shoes said:


> Thanks Mistikat! Hope all is well



Great, thanks. Celebrating my son's birthday tonight, which was fun. (More so than actually creating the birthday!)


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> Great, thanks. Celebrating my son's birthday tonight, which was fun. (More so than actually *creating the birthday*!)



Please explain.  Inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## mistikat

gracekelly said:


> Please explain.  Inquiring minds need to know.



Celebrating is more fun than giving birth!


----------



## etoupebirkin

mistikat said:


> Great, thanks. Celebrating my son's birthday tonight, which was fun. (More so than actually creating the birthday!)



In my view: 

Creating kid - fun 
Carrying kid - mezzo-mezzo 
Birthing kid - not so much   ush:
Raising kid - i never realized I had so much patience 
Birthdays - always fun 

My 2¢.


----------



## gracekelly

True.  For a moment I thought you were going farther back on the time line:greengrin:


----------



## gracekelly

etoupebirkin said:


> In my view:
> 
> Creating kid - fun
> Carrying kid - mezzo-mezzo
> Birthing kid - not so much   ush:
> Raising kid - i never realized I had so much patience
> Birthdays - always fun
> 
> My 2¢.



I think you should have added moments of terror to the _Raising kid_


----------



## mistikat

etoupebirkin said:


> In my view:
> 
> Creating kid - fun
> Carrying kid - mezzo-mezzo
> Birthing kid - not so much   ush:
> Raising kid - i never realized I had so much patience
> Birthdays - always fun
> 
> My 2¢.



EB, this is a t-shirt in the making.


----------



## etoupebirkin

gracekelly said:


> I think you should have added moments of terror to the _Raising kid_



I've tried to erase those from my memory.


----------



## mistikat

etoupebirkin said:


> I've tried to erase those from my memory.



Pretty sure biologically you have to forget some of it. In fact, I think it's a rule.


----------



## etoupebirkin

mistikat said:


> EB, this is a t-shirt in the making.



We can call it the "Circle of Life", the not quite Disney version!!!


----------



## mistikat

etoupebirkin said:


> We can call it the "Circle of Life", the not quite Disney version!!!



The graphics could be epic.


----------



## lulilu

ck21 said:


> Lulilu-I did a fair amount of research on pet insurance and went with pet plan.  We've never needed it, but supposedly they cover the most.



thanks ck.  I am likely changing from the one my vet recommended -- Trupanion.


----------



## Mindi B

etoupebirkin said:


> In my view:
> 
> Creating kid - fun
> Carrying kid - mezzo-mezzo
> Birthing kid - not so much   ush:
> Raising kid - i never realized I had so much patience
> Birthdays - always fun
> 
> My 2¢.



Winner for Best Use of Emojis 2015! :lolots:


----------



## Mindi B

Also, it has been too long since I typed the word "puglet."  Allow me to indulge myself: pugletpugletpugletpuglet.  That was fun.


----------



## pug*shoes

EB and Mistikat  

Mistikat, I was going to have you elaborate too :giggles:

Mindi, lol, is that like if you say something enough times in a row it will appear??? The puglets are honored and Sir S just whisked off to your house with his martooni shaker. Mind you, he's much slower now. Fyi, the ice will be melted. Have back up.


----------



## etoupebirkin

pug*shoes said:


> EB and Mistikat
> 
> Mistikat, I was going to have you elaborate too :giggles:
> 
> Mindi, lol, is that like if you say something enough times in a row it will appear??? The puglets are honored and Sir S just whisked off to your house with his martooni shaker. Mind you, he's much slower now. Fyi, the ice will be melted. Have back up.



Pugsy!!!!!!   

PugletsPugletsPugletsMartooni!!!!:doggie:

I'm on an emoji roll!!!


----------



## pursecrzy

:useless:

We need updated pics of the puglets.


----------



## mistikat

pursecrzy said:


> :useless:
> 
> We need updated pics of the puglets.



This.


----------



## Mindi B

YES!  Puglet Pix, Pleez!


----------



## pug*shoes

Lol, EB, he's added a stop at your house on the way to Mindi's! 

You all are too sweet. Let me see if I can attach on the mobile site.

 (4th of July, I swear they were plotting peeing on my shooz since I made them pose in a lighted star garland....)


----------



## pug*shoes

And Seymour, seriously not amused... Lol


----------



## etoupebirkin

^^^ So freaking cute!!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, man, don't tell the boys, but there is nothing cuter than a miffed puglet!


----------



## pursecrzy

So freaking adorable!


----------



## lulilu

LOL, Seymour is too stately to be required to wear such dazzly collars.  No wonder he's miffed.  I want to kiss that wise greying face.


----------



## ck21

Love the puglets !!!

For those in warm climates, I don't know how you survive hot flashes.  Just sayin.


----------



## pursecrzy

CK- that reminds me of a commercial that showed a woman in shorts, t-shirt and boots going outside a home during a snowstorm and ripping the cover off the air conditioner.


----------



## Mindi B

Hot flashes are sooo not funny.


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> Love the puglets !!!
> 
> For those in warm climates, I don't know how you survive hot flashes.  Just sayin.



I dress in layers.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> Hot flashes are sooo not funny.



Remember those posts about hysteria?  This was one issue that always annoyed the h*ll out of me if DH made fun of it.  I was very lucky, but some friends really suffered.


----------



## ck21

I've always been cold and enjoyed bundling up in winter.  Not anymore.....  Should save some on the heating bill! 

EB-I agree--I am learning creative layering.  Ponchos with a tank top!


----------



## Mindi B

Yup, I agree, GK.  I mean, it's good to have a sense of humor about this physical nonsense, and I know it's natural and normal and yadayadayada, but it actually really sux.  IMO.  If men went through this, you can BET there would be more effective remedies.


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> I've always been cold and enjoyed bundling up in winter.  Not anymore.....  Should save some on the heating bill!
> 
> EB-I agree--I am learning creative layering.  Ponchos with a tank top!



CK, Keep a large glass of water by your desk at work. Try to keep out of stressful situations. For me, nothing brings on a hot flash faster is something that stresses me out.


----------



## Mindi B

Very true, EB--I've found that, too.  My advice: ck, keep a large glass of vodka by your desk at work. . . .


----------



## gracekelly

ck21 said:


> I've always been cold and enjoyed bundling up in winter.  Not anymore.....  Should save some on the heating bill!
> 
> EB-I agree--I am learning creative layering.  Ponchos with a tank top!



I am using my silk tanks with a jacket.  Granted, even at night here you don't really need a coat, but I too am at the stage where I don't need to wear a long sleeve under the jacket.  I am actually hoping to get some colder weather so I can wear some sweaters under a jacket.

I was going through a closet and found a black knit poncho from years ago that I forgot I had. I still have one my mom crocheted for me 30 years ago!  Shopping your closet is always fun!


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> Very true, EB--I've found that, too.  My advice: ck, keep a large glass of vodka by your desk at work. . . .



Certainly fills the clear liquids bill. Might be hazardous to your job longevity, however


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, well, FINE, mistikat, if you're gonna be all RATIONAL, and stuff.


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> Certainly fills the clear liquids bill. Might be hazardous to your job longevity, however



One needs at least 8 glasses a day of a clear liquid.  It is up to the individual as to what the clear liquid will consist of


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> Oh, well, FINE, mistikat, if you're gonna be all RATIONAL, and stuff.



Fun suckers R us.


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## ouija board

Yay, puglets photos!! They do look miffed, but oh so cute. 

I totally agree that if men got hot flashes and menopause in general, there would be as many pills to treat it as there are for erectile dysfunction. I'm taking notes for when hot flashes inevitably hit in the near future. Layers, vodka. Got it.


----------



## Mindi B

So true, OB.  My DH says that if men went through menopause, it would be _celebrated_!  He with the most severe hot flashes is the most MACHO!  And I think he's right.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Amen!  If men gave had periods, gave birth, and went through menopause, there'd be effective remedies readily available for all three!  

Pugsy, great to see the puglets!  I can never get enough pug love!

I'm catching up after spending a fabulous weekend with two of my best girlfriends.  What a treat!  We're each such a bad influence on each other, but as one of them said, it's in a good way!


----------



## csshopper

70+ and still "flashing". If only the heat burned calories I wouldn't complain!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

csshopper said:


> 70+ and still "flashing". If only the heat burned calories I wouldn't complain!



I hear ya, css!  Same here!  Big time bummer.  It's just wrong.


----------



## mistikat

Move somewhere cold - save on winter gear!


----------



## pursecrzy

Yep.  Yesterday was the first time I put on a jacket this fall.


----------



## chaneljewel

Ugh...hot flashes.  I went through them way too young but thank goodness it's over now. 

I love my pug Madeline!   They are really a great, sweet companion!


----------



## lulilu

Mindi B said:


> Very true, EB--I've found that, too.  My advice: ck, keep a large glass of vodka by your desk at work. . . .



For some reason, they don't seem to agree with this at work, lol, but it would sure help.

I remember one trial where we coincidentally had 4 or 5 women attorneys at counsel table (both sides).  As soon as the judge left the bench for a break, I looked around and every one of us had our jackets off and tanks under them.  

I have a fan on in my office all day every day.  I have an unbelievable view of the East River, the Brooklyn and Manhattan Bridges.  Plus, the sun heating up my office through those big windows.  If I shut my door, it's a sauna.


----------



## ck21

Sadly, I think I'll have to stick with water instead of vodka.  Better hydration is a good idea, though.  

Wishing everyone a glorious week!


----------



## chaneljewel

Happy Thanksgiving from Lila...can you find her?


----------



## eagle1002us

lulilu said:


> For some reason, they don't seem to agree with this at work, lol, but it would sure help.
> 
> I remember one trial where we coincidentally had 4 or 5 women attorneys at counsel table (both sides).  As soon as the judge left the bench for a break, I looked around and every one of us had our jackets off and tanks under them.
> 
> I have a fan on in my office all day every day.  I have an unbelievable view of the East River, the Brooklyn and Manhattan Bridges.  Plus, the sun heating up my office through those big windows.  If I shut my door, it's a sauna.


 


I know about that kind of sun.   It's cheery in the winter but the afternoon sun in the summer is a doozy.  (On the other hand, it's a window and that's a plus).   I wind up taking off HS by 1 pm.   Have pretty much stopped wearing them during the summer.


----------



## lulilu

Well, Emily is having her eye removed tomorrow and replaced with a prosthetic eye.  I am so sad, especially as the doc says the other eye could go any time.  She is such a sweet, happy, good girl.


----------



## chaneljewel

lulilu said:


> Well, Emily is having her eye removed tomorrow and replaced with a prosthetic eye.  I am so sad, especially as the doc says the other eye could go any time.  She is such a sweet, happy, good girl.



So, so sorry lulilu...hugs for Emily and you.   Prayers too.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Luli, I'm so sorry about Emily.  When our pups hurt, we hurt.


----------



## Mindi B

I'm so sorry, lulilu.  Try to remember that you are relieving her pain, and she will figure out whatever comes her way and keep being her good, sweet self.  Your experience with Moosie, as painful as that was, will be valuable now as you help Emmy adjust to her vision loss.  Sending love and hope that she retains vision in the other eye.  We are all with you no matter what.


----------



## ouija board

Lulilu, sending you and Emily lots of vibes today. It's never a good feeling to have to remove an eye, but she will absolutely be pain free after this. And the good thing is, you'll most likely catch glaucoma in the other eye much earlier, and hopefully have a chance to save the vision.


----------



## megt10

lulilu said:


> Thanks everyone for the support and prayers.  We will keep needing them.  Em seems more herself this morning, but we are on a strict drop (5 kinds) regimen.  She will need drops forever the doc said, for dry eye and to try to save her "good" eye.  Prognosis is only a year or so.  It is stunning to learn that this can happen so quickly.
> 
> Mindi, you are right. She will adapt.  She certainly is acting normally today.  I know one eye vision is almost as good as two.  And Moose lived with blindness for several years.  The doctor didn't hold out hope for the blind eye, but I am still hoping the drops will allow her to keep it.  And OB has kindly offered some advice as well.  I am sure I will be asking for more.
> 
> To add to the pain, the pet insurance is trying to decline everything as Em had eye cream when we first adopted her -- for skin reasons primarily.  I am so mad, I am likely going to change companies.  If they can't cover this, will they deny all eye problems in the future?  I might as well not have insurance.  To date, they have done nothing but take my not insignificant payments.
> I haven't spoken with them yet, but their email last night was the last straw.



I am so sorry to hear about Em. I had a sheltie that had bilateral detached retinas. He went out into the yard seeing and came in blind. The vet was able to save his eyesight in both eyes with drops and he had to stay in a dark room for a month. Then he was on a pill the rest of his life. The drops worked amazingly well. I am sending lots of prayers your way.


----------



## megt10

pug*shoes said:


> Lol, EB, he's added a stop at your house on the way to Mindi's!
> 
> You all are too sweet. Let me see if I can attach on the mobile site.
> 
> (4th of July, I swear they were plotting peeing on my shooz since I made them pose in a lighted star garland....)





pug*shoes said:


> And Seymour, seriously not amused... Lol



They are adorable.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh dear lord, meg, that must have been a terrifying event.  We have not forgotten about you and Nick.  Sending you guys lots of , too.


----------



## megt10

ck21 said:


> Love the puglets !!!
> 
> For those in warm climates, I don't know how you survive hot flashes.  Just sayin.


Skirts and tank tops. 


csshopper said:


> 70+ and still "flashing". If only the heat burned calories I wouldn't complain!


OMG, that is just wrong.


chaneljewel said:


> Happy Thanksgiving from Lila...can you find her?


What a great picture.


lulilu said:


> Well, Emily is having her eye removed tomorrow and replaced with a prosthetic eye.  I am so sad, especially as the doc says the other eye could go any time.  She is such a sweet, happy, good girl.


Oh no, I am so sorry.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Oh dear lord, meg, that must have been a terrifying event.  We have not forgotten about you and Nick.  Sending you guys lots of , too.



Thank you. It was terrifying. I had never heard of anything like that happening. I was lucky that I had a great vet at the time who knew exactly what had happened and what to do. It was a longish road to recovery, but he bounced back just fine.

Nick is still doing really well. He has survived much longer than anyone expected. He doesn't seem to be in any real pain and his quality of life is still really good. He is enjoying himself and we are treasuring each day with him.


----------



## Mindi B

It makes me so happy to hear that--and it's a reminder to me not to jump to the worst conclusions, even when a prognosis is poor.   and snorgles to Nick!


----------



## megt10

Yeah I have put on my tinfoil hat and have gone into a state of denial until further notice &#128054;


----------



## Mindi B

Nothing wrong with a bit of denial now and then, especially when you know you're already doing all you can do.  It can be a sanity-saver.


----------



## tesi

Lulilu- sending vibes for your seet Emily.    

Hope all are well here!  Traveling and fun.   Saw the most amazing jewelry exhibition- the VCA 45 year anniversary of the Beverly hills store.   Lovely exhibition, great party with even more goodies on models.   
Holy heck.   So artful.  So lovely.    

Xo to all!


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of denial now and then, especially when you know you're already doing all you can do.  It can be a sanity-saver.


  I find denial to work well in many situations. I prefer to be happy and staying miserable isn't helping anyone. So until the time comes I am going to be happy and cherish every moment that I can. 


tesi said:


> Lulilu- sending vibes for your seet Emily.
> 
> Hope all are well here!  Traveling and fun.   Saw the most amazing jewelry exhibition- the VCA 45 year anniversary of the Beverly hills store.   Lovely exhibition, great party with even more goodies on models.
> Holy heck.   So artful.  So lovely.
> 
> Xo to all!



That sounds amazing. I love bright shiny things!  Have a great trip.


----------



## ck21

Test-your adventures sound wonderful!!

Sending vibes for Lulilu and Emily!

Busy week of training right across from my former employer.  It's very surreal and a little sad.  Meeting up with some folks this week....not sure what to expect.


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu, how did everything go with Emmy yesterday?  I've been thinking about you both.
One week to US Turkey Day!  Argh.  Wasn't it just June yesterday?


----------



## Mindi B

ck, that would be weird. . . but in your area especially, it is pretty much impossible to avoid le Bullseye Boutique.  It's sort of omnipresent.  I hope things are at least feeling managably stable for you at work. Keep pressing for those changes!  You will leave a legacy of improvements!


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, thanks for asking.  I was in court in Detroit on Tues and Wed, so DD2 took her.  They brought her home Tues evening and were back at the ER at midnight.  They have kept her since then, and we hope she is coming home some time today/tonight.  She was in pain, which put her blood pressure up, which increased bleeding.  So they put on a fentynil patch, but were giving her pain meds by injection until the patch started working.  No one is happy at this point.  

I am so busy at work, having court out of town every week until Christmas (they are working me until I retire lol), that it's hard for me to be home.  I hate being so far away, not at home in the evenings.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, lulilu.


----------



## ouija board

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that, Lulilu. And there I was, saying the surgery would put an end to her pain  I hope she's getting more comfortable, now that she's got more pain meds on board.


----------



## ck21

Lulilu-sending vibes.

Important lunch meeting in 45 minutes.... ,


----------



## etoupebirkin

Good luck with your lunch!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Originally Posted by *sparklelisab*                     Silkies, 

 Our new Mistress will unveil her identity in four days!  Do you think you know who she is???

 Here is another clue: She is quite an eclectic combination of fabulous (my words).  For fun, she competes with one of her dogs in "Barn Hunt," where they search over and under hay bales for live rats in plastic tubes!  

 What the heck, huh?  But the rats are not harmed otherwise I would have had her banned from the thread. :giggles: If you only knew what phenomenal animals pet rats were---they are so smart and social! But that is another story.....


*Mindi*, Sparkles is not referring to you, is she?   You're the only person I know who has had anything to do with rats and you're also a tpfer with multiple dogs.   I wonder if the live rats in plastic tubes are wearing cute littl' tube socks.


----------



## Mindi B

Nope, not me, eagle!  I am not really one of the "Scarfies," though I dip in and out of the scarfie threads.  I am pretty solidly a Chat Peep, for better or worse.


----------



## mrs.posh

Hi ladies, I am about to get a SO tomorrow and I am torn between a B25 and B30.

Which size should I go for??? I have a Turquoise B35 and it is big on me (I think).

I 5'4 and petite frame and I adore anything SMALL!!  Please help!!!


----------



## ck21

etoupebirkin said:


> Good luck with your lunch!!!




Thanks!  I am waiting for my lunch date and the nerves have kicked in.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ck21 said:


> Thanks!  I am waiting for my lunch date and the nerves have kicked in.



You'll be great, CK!  Just be your fabulous self.  Be sure to let us know how it goes.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

lulilu said:


> Mindi, thanks for asking.  I was in court in Detroit on Tues and Wed, so DD2 took her.  They brought her home Tues evening and were back at the ER at midnight.  They have kept her since then, and we hope she is coming home some time today/tonight.  She was in pain, which put her blood pressure up, which increased bleeding.  So they put on a fentynil patch, but were giving her pain meds by injection until the patch started working.  No one is happy at this point.
> 
> I am so busy at work, having court out of town every week until Christmas (they are working me until I retire lol), that it's hard for me to be home.  I hate being so far away, not at home in the evenings.



Oh, Luli, this has to be so sad for you.  Being away when our babies are hurting is unbearable.  I so hope Emily comes home tonight and is pain free.  Will you be home for the weekend, and Thanksgiving?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Something that tickles my dark humor funny bone. 

Today, the National Cemetary Administration posted a solicitation to obtain a "customer satisfaction survey". I wonder how the're going to obtain that data. Oh and it's a Lowest Price Technically Accepted evaluation criteria.

No, I'm not making this stuff up.

*scurries back to work*


----------



## gracekelly

etoupebirkin said:


> Something that tickles my dark humor funny bone.
> 
> Today, the National Cemetary Administration posted a solicitation to obtain a "customer satisfaction survey". I wonder how the're going to obtain that data. Oh and it's a Lowest Price Technically Accepted evaluation criteria.
> 
> No, I'm not making this stuff up.
> 
> *scurries back to work*



I heard that they are trolling cemeteries with a listening device to determine whether any of the departed are rolling over in their graves.


----------



## ck21

Lunch went swimmingly!


----------



## etoupebirkin

gracekelly said:


> I heard that they are trolling cemeteries with a listening device to determine whether any of the departed are rolling over in their graves.


You just made me Spew!!!! ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> Lunch went swimmingly!



Great!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

mrs.posh said:


> Hi ladies, I am about to get a SO tomorrow and I am torn between a B25 and B30.
> 
> Which size should I go for??? I have a Turquoise B35 and it is big on me (I think).
> 
> I 5'4 and petite frame and I adore anything SMALL!!  Please help!!!


I think 30cm is more versatile!


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> I heard that they are trolling cemeteries with a listening device to determine whether any of the departed are rolling over in their graves.


 
Ok I heard this on good authority.   Apparently, as areas get developed, the land value of a cemetery can increase.   So cemeteries can be sold to developers.  In that case a corner of the land may be set aside for the grave markers and the rest of it turned into condominiums, whatever.   After a while, even that little corner disappears.   


I can see that happening for the rural cemeteries bordering highways.   As Gaithersburg, MD went from a community with farms to a well developed suburb of Washington, there had to be a few roadside cemeteries that went by the wayside so to speak. . .


----------



## Mindi B

Hooh, boy, and then, before you know it, you're in the movie Poltergeist!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

eagle1002us said:


> Ok I heard this on good authority.   Apparently, as areas get developed, the land value of a cemetery can increase.   So cemeteries can be sold to developers.  In that case a corner of the land may be set aside for the grave markers and the rest of it turned into condominiums, whatever.   After a while, even that little corner disappears.
> 
> 
> I can see that happening for the rural cemeteries bordering highways.   As Gaithersburg, MD went from a community with farms to a well developed suburb of Washington, there had to be a few roadside cemeteries that went by the wayside so to speak. . .



Yet another sound reason for cremation.  DH was always so horrified that I wanted to be added to a  mass cremation or to be buried in a plain, white cotton sheet.  Ashes to ashes and dust to dust.  I wouldn't mind being fishfood, either.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Luli, is Em coming home tonight?  I've been thinking about her and you all day.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ck21 said:


> Lunch went swimmingly!



CK, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## lulilu

DD is supposed to be getting her but I haven't heard that she is home yet.


----------



## etoupebirkin

DH and I are like ships in the night this week. 
I made bacon burgers and cauliflower mash tonight for me. There were leftovers for tomorrow night's dinner. I'm out, but he'll be home. The devilish part of me wants to label the cauliflower mash as mashed potatoes. Got to keep finding ways to get vegetables in that man's diet.

Tomorrow will be an interesting day. My H salesman moved to Tiffany & Co. He knows jewelry just runs in my blood.  I have a VIP tour of the Smithsonian Jewel collection. It should be fun. I'll see if I can take pictures.

But I'm missing my office's Thanksgiving celebration and color wars. One of the challenges is to see what team can bring in the most diapers to give to charity. I normally buy $100 in diapers, so whatever team I'm on wins. This time I got my flu shot, so I got an extra 10% off my entire grocery order. Thus, more diapers to donate. I ended up buying/donating 382 diapers.

I'm making my macaroons too--and dying them purple for my team. I'll miss that fun, but will have a great time with my salesman.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Oh, I won an honorable mention in a humor contest this week.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yet another sound reason for cremation.  DH was always so horrified that I wanted to be added to a  mass cremation or to be buried in a plain, white cotton sheet.  Ashes to ashes and dust to dust.  I wouldn't mind being fishfood, either.


 
I like the idea of a Tibetan "sky burial."   Your corpse gets carried up to a high place (plateau, whatever) and you're laid out and the vultures have a feast.   It's gross and intriguing at the same time.   It really connects a person with a cycle of rebirth or nature.   I am not a Buddhist but again, it's a ritual that seems to honor the process of life and death, and rebirth.


----------



## ouija board

eagle1002us said:


> I like the idea of a Tibetan "sky burial."   Your corpse gets carried up to a high place (plateau, whatever) and you're laid out and the vultures have a feast.   It's gross and intriguing at the same time.   It really connects a person with a cycle of rebirth or nature.   I am not a Buddhist but again, it's a ritual that seems to honor the process of life and death, and rebirth.



Whew. Well, as they say in the Lion King, it's the Circle of Life! I should know, I've had to listen to that song in my car over and over and over and over&#8230; The joys of having a young and bossy DJ in the back seat. At least we have let go of Let it Go.

EB, what a treat to see the Smithsonian Jewel collection! You get entry to the best places! 

Ck, so glad your lunch went well!

Lulilu, I hope Emily is home and resting finally.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

eagle1002us said:


> I like the idea of a Tibetan "sky burial."   Your corpse gets carried up to a high place (plateau, whatever) and you're laid out and the vultures have a feast.   It's gross and intriguing at the same time.   It really connects a person with a cycle of rebirth or nature.   I am not a Buddhist but again, it's a ritual that seems to honor the process of life and death, and rebirth.



Eagle, I consider myself somewhat Bubbhist, and I love the idea of a sky burial.  DH always said he wanted a Viking burial floated off the end of our pier at the river house.  I'd have done it, but he changed his mind.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> Oh, I won an honorable mention in a humor contest this week.



EB, it was just a matter of time.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cavalier Girl said:


> Eagle, I consider myself somewhat Bubbhist, and I love the idea of a sky burial.  DH always said he wanted a Viking burial floated off the end of our pier at the river house.  I'd have done it, but he changed his mind.


 


The sky burial is a cool idea, isn't it?  The way it took place was on a small grassy field surrounded by hilly and higher peaks.  The sky above.  Very peaceful.


The Viking burial has potential.  I kinda thought they made a funeral pyre.   In Gotterdammerung Bruhilde is supposed to ride into the pyre on her horse.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

eagle1002us said:


> The sky burial is a cool idea, isn't it?  The way it took place was on a small grassy field surrounded by hilly and higher peaks.  The sky above.  Very peaceful.
> 
> 
> The Viking burial has potential.  *I kinda thought they made a funeral pyre.*   In Gotterdammerung Bruhilde is supposed to ride into the pyre on her horse.



Yes.  DH wanted a funeral pyre built on an old wooden boat and for his friends and family to launch the boat from the pier, and shoot burning arrows at the boat.  We found out quickly that family and friends were very uncomfortable about our conversations.  Gallows humor was our way of coping.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yes.  DH wanted a funeral pyre built on an old wooden boat and for his friends and family to launch the boat from the pier, and shoot burning arrows at the boat.  We found out quickly that family and friends were very uncomfortable about our conversations.  Gallows humor was our way of coping.


 


He'd miss all the fun if he wasn't there IRL.   That'd be a bummer.


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yes.  DH wanted a funeral pyre built on an old wooden boat and for his friends and family to launch the boat from the pier, and shoot burning arrows at the boat.  We found out quickly that family and friends were very uncomfortable about our conversations.  Gallows humor was our way of coping.



Our husbands may be chatting in another realm right now. I have a suspicion the folks at the local Cremation Society are still talking about the lady (moi) they dealt with 14 weeks ago who said, "My husband's preference is a plain brown wrapper and anything beyond a cardboard container is an extravagance." And that IS what he used to say and I was only honoring him by asking for what he wanted .Defininitely shared sense of humors CG!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Well my DFIL was cremated; and his ashes were spread in a lovely pond at his alma mater which he loved. I remember when DH, his Mom and Siblings went on that excursion, lovingly and jokingly called the "Dump and Dash" because we were pretty sure said educational institution would not have approved of this particular activity.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> DH and I are like ships in the night this week.
> I made bacon burgers and cauliflower mash tonight for me. There were leftovers for tomorrow night's dinner. I'm out, but he'll be home. The devilish part of me wants to label the cauliflower mash as mashed potatoes. Got to keep finding ways to get vegetables in that man's diet.
> 
> Tomorrow will be an interesting day. My H salesman moved to Tiffany & Co. He knows jewelry just runs in my blood.  I have a VIP tour of the Smithsonian Jewel collection. It should be fun. I'll see if I can take pictures.
> 
> But I'm missing my office's Thanksgiving celebration and color wars. One of the challenges is to see what team can bring in the most diapers to give to charity. I normally buy $100 in diapers, so whatever team I'm on wins. This time I got my flu shot, so I got an extra 10% off my entire grocery order. Thus, more diapers to donate. I ended up buying/donating 382 diapers.
> 
> I'm making my macaroons too--and dying them purple for my team. I'll miss that fun, but will have a great time with my salesman.


 
Got any new bags lately, EB?   I liked looking at your selections.


----------



## eagle1002us

csshopper said:


> Our husbands may be chatting in another realm right now. I have a suspicion the folks at the local Cremation Society are still talking about the lady (moi) they dealt with 14 weeks ago who said, "My husband's preference is a plain brown wrapper and anything beyond a cardboard container is an extravagance." And that IS what he used to say and I was only honoring him by asking for what he wanted .Defininitely shared sense of humors CG!


 


Again, on good authority.   Do you know what kind of urn or casket would last virtually forever?   


this is not a joke.   A Styrofoam container.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

csshopper said:


> *Our husbands may be chatting in another realm right now. *I have a suspicion the folks at the local Cremation Society are still talking about the lady (moi) they dealt with 14 weeks ago who said, "My husband's preference is a plain brown wrapper and anything beyond a cardboard container is an extravagance." And that IS what he used to say and I was only honoring him by asking for what he wanted .Defininitely shared sense of humors CG!



Oh, Css, I hope so!  Isn't it a lovely thought?


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, you guys.  My FIL, Bill, also wanted cremation and as little fol de rol as possible.  My MIL agreed to the cremation but insisted that the remains be interred so she had a place to visit.  A reasonable compromise.  After Bill's memorial service, his ashes were placed in a simple wooden box for burial, which my DH referred to as "WoodBill SquareDad."  Gallows humor, indeed--fortunately, his family gets him and we all laughed.  We knew his dad would have laughed loudest of all.
I guess I do figure that once I'm gone I certainly won't care, so the survivors should do what is most "green," expedient, and satisfactory to the family.
On a happier note, of COURSE the lunch went well, ck!  None of your admirers on Chat had any doubts!
Sneak some Smithsonian pics for us if you can, EB!


----------



## lulilu

Well, I do have a happier note -- Emily is home and, so far so good.

I still must add to the discussion.  There are green cemeteries where you are buried so that you do become one with the earth.


----------



## Mindi B

Yay, Emily!  And the green cemeteries sound like an excellent idea, actually.  If you don't think about it too deeply.   Which is my motto for most things, so I'm good.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> Yay, Emily!  And the green cemeteries sound like an excellent idea, actually.  *If you don't think about it too deeply*.   Which is my motto for most things, so I'm good.



Freudian slip?


----------



## Mindi B

No, truly, I noticed that one, but I didn't think anyone ELSE would.  You stinker.


----------



## chaneljewel

So glad that Emily is home!


----------



## lulilu

Thanks guys.  We are glad too.  She looks a mess -- with the cone, pain patch (shaved underneath) and red eyes (they have her third eyelid pulled up to protect the implant until we go back for a check up) and more eye drops than one could imagine.  She hates the cone and the drops, but is tail wagging and butt wiggling, so she is happy to be home.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Glad to hear it. I don't envy you with the eye drops. I'm not good with squirming animals and medicine.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, so happy to hear about the butt wiggles!  That has to be a good sign.  Poor little gal.  Hoping for fast healing for Emmy!


----------



## ck21

Great news!!


----------



## Dluvch

Hi everyone, this is my first time in the Hermes forum, I have a question for you lovely knowledgeable ladies.  What's you thoughts on black birkin 35 in Vache Liegee leather, is this good?  Fashionphile has one in excellent condition, l stamp for $11,250.  Any opinions is greatly appreciated


----------



## etoupebirkin

csshopper said:


> Our husbands may be chatting in another realm right now. I have a suspicion the folks at the local Cremation Society are still talking about the lady (moi) they dealt with 14 weeks ago who said, "My husband's preference is a plain brown wrapper and anything beyond a cardboard container is an extravagance." And that IS what he used to say and I was only honoring him by asking for what he wanted .Defininitely shared sense of humors CG!





Dira919 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first time in the Hermes forum, I have a question for you lovely knowledgeable ladies.  What's you thoughts on black birkin 35 in Vache Liegee leather, is this good?  Fashionphile has one in excellent condition, l stamp for $11,250.  Any opinions is greatly appreciated



You may be better served by posting a thread in the general forum. The price does not seem bad. I don't own a bag in Vache Liegee. I would try to see a bag in this leather to see if you like the look and feel of it. Also, I would definitely get the bag authenticated here or through private sources such as Bababei. Also confirm the seller's return policy so you go into this transaction with full due diligence.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Well ladies, the Tiffany event was absolutely amazing. I have to say it changed my view of the organization. Everything was absolutely first rate. The guide at the Smithsonian was so knowledgeable and engaging. The mineral specimens and jewelry that is not on display is so remarkable. I took hundreds of pictures. But the last thing the curator said to us to keep the pictures private. I have to respect that. Afterwards, we were treated to lunch at a Georgetown restaurant and chauffeured back to Tyson's. I went home for a couple of hours and then went to a dinner at Tiffanys. The museum curator was at my table. I think I know what I'm going to do when I retire--volunteer for the Smithsonian.

I did purchase a Schlumberger four leaves ring. That's my Chanukah present from DH but I am going to get a Schlumberger Croisette bracelet in lavender enamel and rose gold. I absolutely love that piece.

Yesterday, my Rabbi asked me to join her today at a Rabbi/Imam meeting. She knows that building positive Muslim-Jewish relations is something very important to me. Especially in light of the Paris tragedy. Personally, I refuse to succumb to fear. We have got to build a better world for the sake of our children. I am going to go to the event and _listen._


----------



## Dluvch

etoupebirkin said:


> You may be better served by posting a thread in the general forum. The price does not seem bad. I don't own a bag in Vache Liegee. I would try to see a bag in this leather to see if you like the look and feel of it. Also, I would definitely get the bag authenticated here or through private sources such as Bababei. Also confirm the seller's return policy so you go into this transaction with full due diligence.



Thank you so much!  I started a thread, the bag is from fashionphile it's one of the biggest consignment shops in the US. They have a 30 money back guarantee and back authenticity for the life of your bag.  I will still use Bababei when I finally get my bag but think I'm just gonna hold off for a boutique purchase as I really want one that is brand new.


----------



## tesi

lulilu-  happy to hear your sweet pup is perking up a bit.  
happy fall for real this time, lovely and crisp!


----------



## mistikat

etoupebirkin said:


> Well ladies, the Tiffany event was absolutely amazing. I have to say it changed my view of the organization. Everything was absolutely first rate. The guide at the Smithsonian was so knowledgeable and engaging. The mineral specimens and jewelry that is not on display is so remarkable. I took hundreds of pictures. But the last thing the curator said to us to keep the pictures private. I have to respect that. Afterwards, we were treated to lunch at a Georgetown restaurant and chauffeured back to Tyson's. I went home for a couple of hours and then went to a dinner at Tiffanys. The museum curator was at my table. I think I know what I'm going to do when I retire--volunteer for the Smithsonian.
> 
> I did purchase a Schlumberger four leaves ring. That's my Chanukah present from DH but I am going to get a Schlumberger Croisette bracelet in lavender enamel and rose gold. I absolutely love that piece.
> 
> Yesterday, my Rabbi asked me to join her today at a Rabbi/Imam meeting. She knows that building positive Muslim-Jewish relations is something very important to me. Especially in light of the Paris tragedy. Personally, I refuse to succumb to fear. We have got to build a better world for the sake of our children. I am going to go to the event and _listen._



What a great post, on so many levels. Glad you enjoyed the tour - sounds amazing. I am also a big Schlumberger fan. His designs are so lovely. And yes, yes, yes to more understanding and peace in the world.


----------



## pursecrzy

etoupebirkin said:


> Well ladies, the Tiffany event was absolutely amazing. I have to say it changed my view of the organization. Everything was absolutely first rate. The guide at the Smithsonian was so knowledgeable and engaging. The mineral specimens and jewelry that is not on display is so remarkable. I took hundreds of pictures. But the last thing the curator said to us to keep the pictures private. I have to respect that. Afterwards, we were treated to lunch at a Georgetown restaurant and chauffeured back to Tyson's. I went home for a couple of hours and then went to a dinner at Tiffanys. The museum curator was at my table. I think I know what I'm going to do when I retire--volunteer for the Smithsonian.
> 
> I did purchase a Schlumberger four leaves ring. That's my Chanukah present from DH but I am going to get a Schlumberger Croisette bracelet in lavender enamel and rose gold. I absolutely love that piece.
> 
> Yesterday, my Rabbi asked me to join her today at a Rabbi/Imam meeting. She knows that building positive Muslim-Jewish relations is something very important to me. Especially in light of the Paris tragedy. Personally, I refuse to succumb to fear. We have got to build a better world for the sake of our children. I am going to go to the event and _listen._



Your visit to the Smithsonian sounds fab EB!

Can't wait to see your new jewellery. 

Hope the meeting goes well.


----------



## csshopper

eb- if only more people in this world would listen, instead of shriek, rant, rave, pontificate, bellow and bluster. I'm with you, and kudos to you!


----------



## ck21

EB--you are wonderful!

Great, uneventful weekend here.  Where does the time go?  Back to work after being gone for nine days.  Will be interesting to see how it feels to be back.

Everyone gearing up for shopping season?  As shallow as it may be, I love the energy of it all--always have.  Worked at K-mart through high school and college.  I never minded working Christmas Eve or any of the days around the holidays--it was always so festive.


----------



## chaneljewel

Can't wait to see your new beauties, EB.

Ck, I love the holiday season too.  I love the hustle, bustle of it and festive atmosphere.  My favorite time of the year...the lights and sounds make me happy!


----------



## ck21

Helllooooo!!!  Quiet here.....miss you all!


----------



## Mindi B

Helloooo, ck!  Wishing you and your family and all the US Peeps a happy and peaceful Thanksgiving!
If you are traveling, take your time, watch out for the other guy, and stay safe!  It's just me and DH and the dawgs this year, as usual.  While I love seeing family, our very small and quiet Thanksgivings are lovely--a pleasantly calm beginning to the sometimes frantic holiday season.
Oh, and just say no to Turducken.


----------



## lulilu

Your Thanksgiving sounds like heaven, Mindi.  While I love my family, sometimes it is too much.  My sis and family are staying a few days, DS1 and new wife will be here for the weekend, DD2 and BF, and DD1 and family will be here most of the time (they live down the road).  So many personalities, and I am someone who is happy to be home with my doggies.  I am counting my blessings though.  And getting ready like crazy.


----------



## Mindi B

We do enjoy it, lulilu.  How is Miss Emily?  I think of you and of meg often, both dealing with painful doggy issues.  I am really happy to report that Miss O seems to be doing much better.  My long-suffering DH is now chef to her as well as to me, and the lamb/sweet potato mixture we are currently making (menu still in progress; we're consulting with a veterinary nutritionist) seems (fingers crossed) to be a success!  She actually came out and demanded breakfast this morning like she used to!  JOY!
Henry, of course, continues to eat anything not nailed down.  
Boy ain't right.


----------



## ck21

Happy Thanksgiving!!  We are hosting this year, so I have some cleaning to do.  Fortunately, everyone else brings the food.

Sending you wishes for health and happiness.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!,,


----------



## Mindi B

Happy Thanksgiving, dear US Peeps.  And general love and affection to all, US and otherwise.


----------



## pursecrzy

Happy Thanksgiving to all the US chatters!


----------



## tesi

happy thanksgiving to all-  what a beautiful day in the northeast!  lovely sunny and very cozy for november.  we were tempted to take our dinners outside&#8230;&#8230;.

happy shopping season-  and we are off!!


----------



## ck21

Beautiful day here too and a good time with the fam.  Now we're snuggled in watching football as I plot my shopping for tomorrow (the first Black Friday in 10 years that I haven't had to work!).


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> We do enjoy it, lulilu.  How is Miss Emily?  I think of you and of meg often, both dealing with painful doggy issues.  I am really happy to report that Miss O seems to be doing much better.  My long-suffering DH is now chef to her as well as to me, and the lamb/sweet potato mixture we are currently making (menu still in progress; we're consulting with a veterinary nutritionist) seems (fingers crossed) to be a success!  She actually came out and demanded breakfast this morning like she used to!  JOY!
> Henry, of course, continues to eat anything not nailed down.
> Boy ain't right.


Aww, thank you Mindy. Nick has held on much longer than expected. He is starting to go downhill a bit now. I was so grateful to be able to fix him and of course the rest of the crew a nice thanksgiving dinner. He wolfed it down and looked so happy. It made my heart happy too. I am going to SCP tomorrow for BF mainly because I am putting in a SO at Hermes, and tomorrow is the last day I am going to be able to get there. Usually it is a family event. This year it's just going to be me. Someone has to stay with Nick since it is a long day. These days we don't leave him alone for more than a couple of hours.


ck21 said:


> Beautiful day here too and a good time with the fam.  Now we're snuggled in watching football as I plot my shopping for tomorrow (the first Black Friday in 10 years that I haven't had to work!).


Congratulations. Have a great time.


----------



## lulilu

Meg, enjoy your SO.  I understand not wanting to leave the little ones even in the best of circumstances.

Had Emmy back to ER again for pain and some cleaning of her eyes.  She is so tired of her face and eyes being touched, she is snapping -- so unlike the calm sweet girl she is.  Spent several hours there yesterday, only to read email today rejecting all of our claims.  I tried to call but apparently they are only open on Thanksgiving to reject claims via email, not to answer the phone.  I will try again tomorrow.  I am changing insurance companies at least for the other 3, while I fight with this company over Em.

Otherwise, a wonderful Thanksgiving, with kids, grands, sister and nephews.  Will have afull house for a couple of days.

Am looking forward to winding down at my job (after I go out of town twice more for court) and my early retirement at the end of the year.  I will miss some things about NYC but since I am home on weekends, I don't really have time to enjoy the many things it offers.  Tribecca and Soho are my limits (and WS lol).  I might try to get uptown to see the holiday sights if I can.

Hope everyone had a peaceful, enjoyable day.  And a nice weekend.  (I stay away from malls and shopping this week)


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Well ladies, the Tiffany event was absolutely amazing. I have to say it changed my view of the organization. Everything was absolutely first rate. The guide at the Smithsonian was so knowledgeable and engaging. The mineral specimens and jewelry that is not on display is so remarkable. I took hundreds of pictures. But the last thing the curator said to us to keep the pictures private. I have to respect that. Afterwards, we were treated to lunch at a Georgetown restaurant and chauffeured back to Tyson's. I went home for a couple of hours and then went to a dinner at Tiffanys. The museum curator was at my table. I think I know what I'm going to do when I retire--volunteer for the Smithsonian.
> 
> I did purchase a Schlumberger four leaves ring. That's my Chanukah present from DH but I am going to get a Schlumberger Croisette bracelet in lavender enamel and rose gold. I absolutely love that piece.
> 
> Yesterday, my Rabbi asked me to join her today at a Rabbi/Imam meeting. She knows that building positive Muslim-Jewish relations is something very important to me. Especially in light of the Paris tragedy. Personally, I refuse to succumb to fear. We have got to build a better world for the sake of our children. I am going to go to the event and _listen._


 
Schlumberger is the big name at Tiffany of course.  But I quite like Donald Claflin who did many brooches for tiffany which inspired Kenneth Jay Lane.  This hippo was evidently done while Claflin was at Bulgari.   If I had this brooch, I am pretty sure I'd never ask the Fates for another piece of jewelry again.


primaveragallery.com/images/other/claflin-hippo-brooch.jpg


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> Schlumberger is the big name at Tiffany of course.  But I quite like Donald Claflin who did many brooches for tiffany which inspired Kenneth Jay Lane.  This hippo was evidently done while Claflin was at Bulgari.   If I had this brooch, I am pretty sure I'd never ask the Fates for another piece of jewelry again.
> 
> 
> primaveragallery.com/images/other/claflin-hippo-brooch.jpg


 


Talking about brooches.   I was at an ASJRA event a few years ago which was visiting the VC&A archives in their office above Bergdorf's.  (I think Tesi also visited this for her GIA studies).   (I'm am not in the industry, just a drooler).   Anyhow, I made the comment that people don't wear brooches anymore (you can probably tell from that comment that I am most definitely not in the industry).   A chorus of "nooooooos" responded.  I didn't argue -- but I do think that brooches are just not worn by women these days.  In the 80's yes, earlier, yes.  But now not so much.  Clothing is just so darn casual and even when an event calls for some dressing up I don't think women go for brooches anymore.  Brooches with whimsy like these Claflin examples.


----------



## eagle1002us

s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/8f/5f/27/8f5f27dc9a3bcc37075052158745d61f.jpg


----------



## pursecrzy

eagle1002us said:


> Schlumberger is the big name at Tiffany of course.  But I quite like Donald Claflin who did many brooches for tiffany which inspired Kenneth Jay Lane.  This hippo was evidently done while Claflin was at Bulgari.   If I had this brooch, I am pretty sure I'd never ask the Fates for another piece of jewelry again.
> 
> 
> primaveragallery.com/images/other/claflin-hippo-brooch.jpg



Very cool! I've never heard of him before.


----------



## mistikat

Brooches are definitely not as popular as they were, and figurals like the hippo even less so. Though they were very popular in the 40s and 50s, early 60s and some can be very whimsical.


----------



## etoupebirkin

My 2 cents regarding brooches:

I have a couple of brooches. I don't wear them often because I'm afraid they will mar the clothes that I pin  them on. My Elizabeth Locke pins are heavy. But I love how they look. That said, I have pinned two butterfly brooches to the Valentino butterfly jacket that I own and it looks fabulous. I also wore my Paloma Picasso scribble pin to the Smithsonian. It's a perfect every day pin.


----------



## Mindi B

Poor Emmy.  I so hope the healing will accelerate for her.  And it is so sweet that Nick had a Thanksgiving feast!
Yesterday and today I am trying to channel EB as my spirit animal.  Er, you know what I mean.  Yesterday, went to take a shower, no hot water.  Tried to restart water heater, it kicked in just fine, then promptly shut itself off.  So, on the one day of the year when DH tries his hardest to dirty EVERY pot, pan, plate, and utensil in the house, can't do dishes.  Can't do laundry.  Can't shower.  And holiday weekend.
Plumber is coming today and fingers crossed it will be an easy fix.   Guessing it's a thermostat issue, or something of that ilk, since everything works, just keeps cutting off.  No gas leak/smell, thank heavens, and no flood.
So, I reminded myself that EB faced an even worse water failure when she was about to host her entire neighborhood, and put on my big girl panties, and used cold water and elbow grease to do what I could to reclaim the kitchen.
However, you will all remember I was joking about my rotten autumn, and how Fate is out to get me, and tinfoil hats ha ha ha?  Well, I'm not joking anymore.  Water heater fail on Thanksgiving?  After rats, and basement leak, and sick dog and malfunctioning car and fridge breakdown?  No, my humor has deserted me.  I am going under my bed and I am not coming out.


----------



## Mindi B

However, IF I ever come out, I will start trying to wear my brooches again.  I love brooches, and have a collection of (not valuable) 50s thingies--the sort with the big, juicy fake gemstones.  And a few figural pieces, which I also love.  But I agree, EB, they are heavy and I am not willing to damage my knits, so it can be hard to decide on what to wear them.


----------



## mistikat

One easy fix for heavy brooches: pin them through your bra strap up near your shoulder (where they should be anyhow). It helps support the weight of the pin.


----------



## Mindi B

Bra?  What is this "bra" of which you speak?


----------



## Mindi B

misti, you've met me.  Don't take the mickey.   You know I don't need a bra.


----------



## Mindi B

But I AM NOT BITTER about that.
Nope.
Not at all.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Arghh Mindi!!!!

Glad my misadventures helped!!! There are times when puttin on the big girl panties is the only thing you can do. When I get a moment, I might try to make a tin foil tiara and post a pic. It might take a Michael's run, too.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> Poor Emmy.  I so hope the healing will accelerate for her.  And it is so sweet that Nick had a Thanksgiving feast!
> Yesterday and today I am trying to channel EB as my spirit animal.  Er, you know what I mean.  Yesterday, went to take a shower, no hot water.  Tried to restart water heater, it kicked in just fine, then promptly shut itself off.  So, on the one day of the year when DH tries his hardest to dirty EVERY pot, pan, plate, and utensil in the house, can't do dishes.  Can't do laundry.  Can't shower.  And holiday weekend.
> Plumber is coming today and fingers crossed it will be an easy fix.   Guessing it's a thermostat issue, or something of that ilk, since everything works, just keeps cutting off.  No gas leak/smell, thank heavens, and no flood.
> So, I reminded myself that EB faced an even worse water failure when she was about to host her entire neighborhood, and put on my big girl panties, and used cold water and elbow grease to do what I could to reclaim the kitchen.
> However, you will all remember I was joking about my rotten autumn, and how Fate is out to get me, and tinfoil hats ha ha ha?  Well, I'm not joking anymore.  *Water heater fail on Thanksgiving?*  After rats, and basement leak, and sick dog and malfunctioning car and fridge breakdown?  No, my humor has deserted me.  I am going under my bed and I am not coming out.



That happened to me about 30 years ago.  I had done all the dishes etc and was on the phone at the other side of the house.  Once I was off the phone I was walking back to the kitchen and heard noises, turned on the light and there was water all over.  The heater is in the laundry room next to the kitchen so both were flooded.  What a mess!  They will probably want to install a new one.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> misti, you've met me.  Don't take the mickey.   You know I don't need a bra.



Think of it as an undergarment to hold up your brooches. :devil:


----------



## Mindi B

Our old one is fixed for now, gk, and fortunately, it was just the thermocouple unit that had shifted and was turning the system off--no flood, no gas leak.  But the unit is 8 years old and on borrowed time.  A new one is certainly in our future.  We had the old water heater flood experience with the previous unit.  Soaked our basement storage area.  The good news was that I had to discard a whole lot of stuff.  At least it forced a purge.
mistikat, that is brilliant!  Is there no end to the cleverness of undergarment designers?!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

eagle1002us said:


> Schlumberger is the big name at Tiffany of course.  But I quite like Donald Claflin who did many brooches for tiffany which inspired Kenneth Jay Lane.  This hippo was evidently done while Claflin was at Bulgari.   If I had this brooch, I am pretty sure I'd never ask the Fates for another piece of jewelry again.
> 
> 
> primaveragallery.com/images/other/claflin-hippo-brooch.jpg



Eagle, you're an evil, evil woman!


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> Think of it as an undergarment to hold up your brooches. :devil:



A friend told me that if you took a piece of felt and placed in on the inside of your blouse or jacket, and then pinned the brooch to both, it would not slip and damage your garment.



Mindi B said:


> Our old one is fixed for now, gk, and fortunately, it was just the thermocouple unit that had shifted and was turning the system off--no flood, no gas leak.  But the unit is 8 years old and on borrowed time.  A new one is certainly in our future.  We had the old water heater flood experience with the previous unit.  Soaked our basement storage area.  The good news was that I had to discard a whole lot of stuff.  At least it forced a purge.
> mistikat, that is brilliant!  Is there no end to the cleverness of undergarment designers?!




Glad that was solved easily.  We have one water that is outside the house and housed in a metal shed,  A rat decided that it was a warm and cozy place to live and ate through the thermostat wires so it would not function!  Had to order that part and that took a week.


----------



## Mindi B

That felt idea is a great one, gk!  Talked with our plumber and he said a replacement unit can usually be arranged within 24 hours. . . of course, that assumes that the current heater doesn't die on a Friday or over the weekend, or on, you know, Thanksgiving or Christmas.  Which our appliances all like to do, because they are evil.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cavalier Girl said:


> Eagle, you're an evil, evil woman!


 


A temptress, huh?   Hey, we aim to please at tPF.


----------



## eagle1002us

A bra, brooch and tin hat and U are set to go, *Mindi*!


----------



## ck21

So glad the water heater is fixed.  

I used to love brooches--still have a bunch.  I enjoyed using them as a way to fashion cheap scarves.  I should dig them out....


----------



## Mindi B

eagle1002us said:


> A bra, brooch and tin hat and U are set to go, *Mindi*!



And nothing else!  I will be the talk of my town.  Also, probably a frequent guest at our local jail. . . .


----------



## megt10

lulilu said:


> Meg, enjoy your SO.  I understand not wanting to leave the little ones even in the best of circumstances.
> 
> Had Emmy back to ER again for pain and some cleaning of her eyes.  She is so tired of her face and eyes being touched, she is snapping -- so unlike the calm sweet girl she is.  Spent several hours there yesterday, only to read email today rejecting all of our claims.  I tried to call but apparently they are only open on Thanksgiving to reject claims via email, not to answer the phone.  I will try again tomorrow.  I am changing insurance companies at least for the other 3, while I fight with this company over Em.
> 
> Otherwise, a wonderful Thanksgiving, with kids, grands, sister and nephews.  Will have afull house for a couple of days.
> 
> Am looking forward to winding down at my job (after I go out of town twice more for court) and my early retirement at the end of the year.  I will miss some things about NYC but since I am home on weekends, I don't really have time to enjoy the many things it offers.  Tribecca and Soho are my limits (and WS lol).  I might try to get uptown to see the holiday sights if I can.
> 
> Hope everyone had a peaceful, enjoyable day.  And a nice weekend.  (I stay away from malls and shopping this week)


Oh poor Emmy! I hope that she is feeling better. 


Mindi B said:


> Poor Emmy.  I so hope the healing will accelerate for her.  And it is so sweet that Nick had a Thanksgiving feast!
> Yesterday and today I am trying to channel EB as my spirit animal.  Er, you know what I mean.  Yesterday, went to take a shower, no hot water.  Tried to restart water heater, it kicked in just fine, then promptly shut itself off.  So, on the one day of the year when DH tries his hardest to dirty EVERY pot, pan, plate, and utensil in the house, can't do dishes.  Can't do laundry.  Can't shower.  And holiday weekend.
> Plumber is coming today and fingers crossed it will be an easy fix.   Guessing it's a thermostat issue, or something of that ilk, since everything works, just keeps cutting off.  No gas leak/smell, thank heavens, and no flood.
> So, I reminded myself that EB faced an even worse water failure when she was about to host her entire neighborhood, and put on my big girl panties, and used cold water and elbow grease to do what I could to reclaim the kitchen.
> However, you will all remember I was joking about my rotten autumn, and how Fate is out to get me, and tinfoil hats ha ha ha?  Well, I'm not joking anymore.  Water heater fail on Thanksgiving?  After rats, and basement leak, and sick dog and malfunctioning car and fridge breakdown?  No, my humor has deserted me.  I am going under my bed and I am not coming out.


Isn't that always the way. Things break down at the worst possible time. My car light came on as I was about to head to the mall telling me to check my tires. I did and they looked fine to me so off I went. Made it to and from the mall but that light came on again so have to take the car in. I am still waiting for my new car to arrive. We ordered it 3 months ago and was hoping to avoid spending any more money on this one. Oh well. 


Mindi B said:


> Our old one is fixed for now, gk, and fortunately, it was just the thermocouple unit that had shifted and was turning the system off--no flood, no gas leak.  But the unit is 8 years old and on borrowed time.  A new one is certainly in our future.  We had the old water heater flood experience with the previous unit.  Soaked our basement storage area.  The good news was that I had to discard a whole lot of stuff.  At least it forced a purge.
> mistikat, that is brilliant!  Is there no end to the cleverness of undergarment designers?!


I am glad that it was easily fixed.


Mindi B said:


> And nothing else!  I will be the talk of my town.  Also, probably a frequent guest at our local jail. . . .


----------



## Mindi B

meg, if it's the tire pressure light, sometimes that comes on when the temperatures drop because that affects the air pressure readings.  I've even had that light come on in my vehicle when it was the spare on the back that was reading "low."  So hopefully it will require nothing more difficult than a a little top-up with an air hose!


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> meg, if it's the tire pressure light, sometimes that comes on when the temperatures drop because that affects the air pressure readings.  I've even had that light come on in my vehicle when it was the spare on the back that was reading "low."  So hopefully it will require nothing more difficult than a a little top-up with an air hose!



I hope so. I never had this problem before the past year. I don't know if it is the tire or the sensor itself. So annoying. Though this time, my car was pretty insistent that I pay attention to it. The yellow light went to red and then beeped and flashed. Still I went to the mall.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  You were even more determined than that warning light!  Glad you made it back and forth okay.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  You were even more determined than that warning light!  Glad you made it back and forth okay.



Yeah me too. My DH would not have been pleased if he knew that I knew that there might be a problem but chose to ignore it and keep my appointment at Hermes.


----------



## Mindi B

I hear that.  Mine either.


----------



## dyyong

Hi ladies, I need some expert help with color, is Blue Glacier is Blue Lin? is it hard to take care in Clemence leather? I am about to splurge on my HG. i have been using Apple Gard on my other bags is it OK for Clemence leather?


----------



## Mindi B

I am pretty sure that photos of both colors are available on tPF.  Do a sitewide search.  And Clemence generally doesn't need any sort of treatment--It's a hardy leather.  However, again, I suspect a search for "Apple Garde" might yield more conclusive information.


----------



## dyyong

Mindi B said:


> I am pretty sure that photos of both colors are available on tPF.  Do a sitewide search.  And Clemence generally doesn't need any sort of treatment--It's a hardy leather.  However, again, I suspect a search for "Apple Garde" might yield more conclusive information.



I did but not much information on Blue Glacier


----------



## Mindi B

Yup, it is quite new.  The pix I've seen make it look veeeerrrrry light, a sort of silvery grey-blue.  Paler and greyer than Blue Lin.


----------



## dyyong

Mindi B said:


> Yup, it is quite new.  The pix I've seen make it look veeeerrrrry light, a sort of silvery grey-blue.  Paler and greyer than Blue Lin.



I like grey bags


----------



## ck21

Props to my DH who hung my new picture with some prompting from a sweet-talking 5 year old!


----------



## lulilu

CK, you have the secret weapon!


----------



## eagle1002us

I googled Blue Glacier which sounds very pretty from Mindy's description.  the google results which included reseller stuff showed a blue maybe closer to a powder blue which to me doesn't make sense with the name.  Mindy's description sounded like what a real glacier would look like.  


One day I would like to go to Iceland just to see some of this wild scenery before it all melts.   In the 70s traveling to Iceland was kind of a hip thing to do as sort of a cheap first European trip.


----------



## Mindi B

ck, can I borrow Collin the next time I want my DH to do something for me?  Rent the kid out; you'll make a fortune!
eagle, I am basing my description of Blue Glacier on pictures posted in a member's reveal, so I may be way off.  Photos can be so deceiving.  (I still believe that lace-striped dress was gold and white, darn it.)
Well, got some Christmas decorating done this weekend--we won't be here, so I'm not doing much--and got some presents ordered, and some wrapped, and the house generally cleaned up.  I feel moderately virtuous.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> ck, can I borrow Collin the next time I want my DH to do something for me?  Rent the kid out; you'll make a fortune!
> eagle, I am basing my description of Blue Glacier on pictures posted in a member's reveal, so I may be way off.  Photos can be so deceiving.  (I still believe that lace-striped dress was gold and white, darn it.)
> Well, got some Christmas decorating done this weekend--we won't be here, so I'm not doing much--and got some presents ordered, and some wrapped, and the house generally cleaned up.  I feel moderately virtuous.


 


Well Mindi, if Bleu Glacier is not the palest blue-gray combo that you spoke of, it should be that rather than a powder blue.  Any bag vendor can do a powder blue.  I imagine that glaciers can also be a touch iridescent as well but I may be hallucinating from watching too many PBS climate specials.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Those shows will do that to a person!


----------



## ck21

Tree is up!

Where did the weekend go?

Bracing ourselves for snow tomorrow!!


----------



## mistikat

Just say no to snow!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

mistikat said:


> Just say no to snow!!!



I second that motion!!!

BTW, Misti just for kicks and giggles, I went brooch shopping. Because brooches are not in vogue, there are some tremendous deals to be had. Oy!!!

i need to be hog tied to Ban Island!


----------



## mistikat

Pshaw. Brooches are always in vogue. In my world anyhow!


----------



## ck21

mistikat said:


> Just say no to snow!!!




Except when it's a reason to work from home!!

If any of you are on Facebook, allow me to suggest following Old Friends Senior Dog Sanctuary.  It will do your heart good!


----------



## lulilu

CK, I do follow that site on FB.  I love old dogs.

I hope you are getting to work from home today.  I am readying myself to slog to NYC.  Flying to Detroit (yay) this week too.


----------



## Mindi B

Be careful, ck!  For the most part, folks in your area know how to drive in snow, but the first major snowfall of the season. . . well, it can be a bit dicey.  Be safe, be warm!

ETA:  I reread this and thought, WHAT am I saying?  Like any of this is news to ck?  Sorry to sound like an overprotective auntie.  But while I'm at it: water is wet, cold can be chilly, and food is good to eat.  I love to share my wisdom.


----------



## chaneljewel

Ck, snow already?   Cold here but suppose to warm up this week.   We are definitely warmer than normal for our area.   Not sure if that means things will go crazy once it figures out it's winter??!!
Been decorating too.   My favorite time of the year...love it all!


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> I second that motion!!!
> 
> BTW, Misti just for kicks and giggles, I went brooch shopping. Because brooches are not in vogue, there are some tremendous deals to be had. Oy!!!
> 
> i need to be hog tied to Ban Island!


 


There were?


----------



## ck21

chaneljewel said:


> Ck, snow already?   Cold here but suppose to warm up this week.   We are definitely warmer than normal for our area.   Not sure if that means things will go crazy once it figures out it's winter??!!
> Been decorating too.   My favorite time of the year...love it all!




Chanel-this is very late for us to receive our first major snow!!!  We all painfully remember the Halloween blizzard from many years ago.  This year we had a beautiful Fall and the good weather extended well in to November!

The snow came earlier than expected, allowing me to enjoy a very nice day at home today.  . More still coming tonight, I think.

Not too much damage done on Cyber Monday.  How about you guys?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ck21 said:


> Chanel-this is very late for us to receive our first major snow!!!  We all painfully remember the Halloween blizzard from many years ago.  This year we had a beautiful Fall and the good weather extended well in to November!
> 
> The snow came earlier than expected, allowing me to enjoy a very nice day at home today.  . More still coming tonight, I think.
> 
> Not too much damage done on Cyber Monday.  How about you guys?



CK, I saved a ton todaydidn't spend a penny.


----------



## ck21

Good for you, CG!!

How does Caribou sell out of e-gift cards?  They were having a promotion today--buy $25 in e gift adds, get $5.  I went to buy and it says sold out.  Color me confused.


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> There were?



Yes, and I'm not telling until I decide to buy or not.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> CK, I saved a ton todaydidn't spend a penny.



I haven't spent anything today either. Yesterday, that's another matter.


----------



## mistikat

etoupebirkin said:


> Yes, and I'm not telling until I decide to buy or not.



This sounds intriguing...:snack:


----------



## gracekelly

For some reason, this year the sales are not calling out to me.  We are all so inundated with emails that it is sensory overload.  The real question is what isn't on sale?


----------



## ck21

gracekelly said:


> For some reason, this year the sales are not calling out to me.  We are all so inundated with emails that it is sensory overload.  The real question is what isn't on sale?




Legos.  Legos aren't on sale, darn it!


----------



## ck21

etoupebirkin said:


> I haven't spent anything today either. Yesterday, that's another matter.




Also intriguing.....


----------



## gracekelly

ck21 said:


> Legos.  Legos aren't on sale, darn it!



But of course!  The things you really want are still full price.  Duh!


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> I second that motion!!!
> 
> BTW, Misti just for kicks and giggles, I went brooch shopping. Because brooches are not in vogue, there are some tremendous deals to be had. Oy!!!
> 
> i need to be hog tied to Ban Island!


 


EB, just tell the dealer/vendor/retailer that you heard from an "expert" brooch watcher on tpf that no one wears brooches anymore and graciously offer to take the brooches off their hands for a nice discount.


----------



## eagle1002us

My latest bro

och acquisition:


----------



## Mindi B

Looks like Sandra Boynton?  Love it!


----------



## chaneljewel

Sounds interesting EB!


----------



## ck21

What does one wear to a work holiday party classified as cocktail/holiday attire.  

I don't do nylons, so dresses are out.


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> What does one wear to a work holiday party classified as cocktail/holiday attire.
> 
> I don't do nylons, so dresses are out.



CK, 
How about some dressy slacks and a sparkly/lace top? When I recently had a cocktail event, I wore bronze raw silk pants, black lace top, jewelry and sparkly shoes. It looked great and was comfortable.


----------



## lulilu

Do planes ever leave on time.  Stuck for hours in Detroit yesterday -- getting home at 9 after a 15 hour day.


----------



## Mindi B

ck, what about knee boots for those times when you might want to wear a skirt or dress but aren't up for the tights?  But in any case, EB's idea is spot on.  "Cocktail" attire no longer dictates a dress or skirt, or heels, for that matter.  Neat trousers (don't have to be fancy ones) and a sparkly or lacy or drapey or otherwise festive top is perfect.  Also, I suggest that all of us borrow liberally from EB's jewelry collection to spice up our holiday ensembles.  That works for you, right, EB?  
lulilu, short answer: no, planes no longer operate on time.  DH sat for hours on the tarmac at notorious LGA two weeks ago and missed the day's meetings.  It is MADDENING.  Glad you're home.  How's Emmy?


----------



## Mindi B

"Trousers" is a hyperlink?  Really?  Weirds me out.  I get that mentions of specific stores will do that (Nordstrom, Saks, Neiman Marcus, wheeee!), but random nouns, now?  :weird:


----------



## lulilu

Emmy is doing much better, thanks.  They pulled down the third eyelid so we can see her new eye, and took off the cone (so long as she is not alone, and doesn't rub).  DD said she is taking her drops much better too.  I am looking forward to seeing her.

Also, with support and info from OB, I spoke to our vet, who has been very willing to help with the insurance claims.  She has written something and said she'd speak to them to let them know this is all new.  I hope we get some payment.


----------



## Mindi B

I'm so happy to hear that Emmy is healing and adjusting!  Go, Emmy!  And definitely happy that you are pressing your claim with the insurance company.  I think they often refuse claims on the assumption that the claimant will be intimidated or just worn down and will give up.  This sounds like you are ENTIRELY in the right; make 'em honor their contract with you and PAY UP, darn it!


----------



## ck21

Thank you, Mindi and EB.  Good thoughts!  I'll let you know what I decide on.  Honestly, I wish I didn't have to go.

Married at First Sight just started a new season.  Love this show!!


----------



## ouija board

Lulilu, I'm so glad Emily is feeling better! Good to hear that your vet is talking to the insurance company for you. Hopefully you get some results!

I was very surprised at how on time (dare I say, early??) my flights were over thanksgiving. I'm not pushing my luck by flying over Christmas, though.


----------



## Mindi B

OB, as one of our former Chatsters once said, "Kinehora, Kinehora, pthbt pthbt pthbt"!  Don't challenge the flight Fates!


----------



## Mindi B

Is it possible to have PRE-holiday depression?
Oy.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, I think that depression is normal pre-holiday.  I am trying hard to get in the holiday spirit, but two of my kids (maybe three) won't be home, and I am swamped at work (traveling each week before Christmas) and have a few days to clean out my office before I retire.

It all causes me anxiety/depression.  I am used to a full house during the holidays.  I will hardly be alone, but I am having a hard time thinking of decorating a tree and putting up stockings when they won't be here.  

OB, thanks so much for all your help.  It was great.  I will let you know if we are successful.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> Is it possible to have PRE-holiday depression?
> Oy.



Oh, hell yeah!


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## Mindi B

lulilu, I understand your feelings.  I guess the best thing I can say is that is speaks well of your familial relationships that you at least miss your kids when they aren't around--Not everyone can say that.  I hope the job busyness goes as smoothly as possible.  This is a time of big transitions for you, which are never easy, but especially fraught against a background of forced cheer.
Fa la la la phooey.


----------



## ck21

A perspective from a cancer mom....I know it is sad to not have your children with you for the holidays.  Try to focus on the blessing that they are healthy and happy.  I know all of the peeps do appreciate that, but it's a good reminder, even for me.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> OB, as one of our former Chatsters once said, "Kinehora, Kinehora, pthbt pthbt pthbt"!  Don't challenge the flight Fates!




I know! That's why I'm not flying over Christmas...good air travel luck doesn't strike twice! I will pthbt a few times just to be safe.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

lulilu said:


> Mindi, I think that depression is normal pre-holiday.  I am trying hard to get in the holiday spirit, but two of my kids (maybe three) won't be home, and I am swamped at work (traveling each week before Christmas) and have a few days to clean out my office before I retire.
> 
> It all causes me anxiety/depression.  I am used to a full house during the holidays.  I will hardly be alone, but I am having a hard time thinking of decorating a tree and putting up stockings when they won't be here.
> 
> OB, thanks so much for all your help.  It was great.  I will let you know if we are successful.



Luli, if putting up all the decorations feels too much this year, don't do it.  I've learned over my journey of the past few years that I can only do so much.  You're going through a huge transition right now.  Do what's most comfortable for you.  For this holiday, put yourself first.


----------



## Mindi B

Wise thoughts and good advice from both ck and CG.


----------



## csshopper

CG- you and CK are wise women. My world tilted off is axis 16 weeks ago today. Everything is different and am slowly adjusting to my new reality. Am visiting DD who lovingly reminds me "carpe diem"!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

csshopper said:


> CG- you and CK are wise women. My world tilted off is axis 16 weeks ago today. Everything is different and am slowly adjusting to my new reality. Am visiting DD who lovingly reminds me "carpe diem"!



CSS, "carpe diem" is always good advice.  That, and remembering to be kind to yourself.     For me, it will be 2 years on New Year's Eve, and I'm still adjusting, and just recently have started trying to be kind  to myself.


----------



## tesi

i'm sending warm and loving thoughts to all-  been enjoying my girls and their kitties and going through my usual holiday insanity.  

hope everyone is happy and healthy.  xo


----------



## lulilu

It's funny, because I want my kids to have their own lives and expect them to go off and do their own things.  So logically, I am good with it, embrace it even.  But it still makes me sad.

My DD1, SIL, GDs, and exDH, probably DS1 and DIL, and maybe sister will be here.  So there will be a crowd.

I think you all are right, it's the life changes that put you on your heels.  And even though I am choosing to take early retirement, and look forward to it, I am still freaking out a bit.


----------



## etoupebirkin

^^^Great post. There's a lot of wisdom there. DH and I are contemplating early retirement, though it won't be for a few years. I think I'll have the same reaction.


----------



## Kyokei

Hello everyone. I usually post mainly in the cafe but just thought I'd stop by here. I suppose I always just assumed this thread was for chatting about H merchandise like the chat threads on some of the other boards are until I looked in. I am still pretty new to Hermes but it is indeed a slippery slope as I am finding out.

It's nice to meet you all.


----------



## eagle1002us

Kyokei said:


> Hello everyone. I usually post mainly in the cafe but just thought I'd stop by here. I suppose I always just assumed this thread was for chatting about H merchandise like the chat threads on some of the other boards are until I looked in. I am still pretty new to Hermes but it is indeed a slippery slope as I am finding out.
> 
> It's nice to meet you all.


 
Welcome, *Kyokei*!


This thread has a lot of animal lovers, dogs and cats, as well as one participant passionately devoted to hippos.


And some lovers of distinctive jewelry -- right, *Etoupe Birkin*?  


And little kids especially one named Hot Cars who is extremely photogenic and cute.


And life choices like treating aging pets or taking early retirement.


What am I missing, *Mindi*?   (Mindi is the heartbeat of this thread).


----------



## Kyokei

eagle1002us said:


> Welcome, *Kyokei*!
> 
> 
> This thread has a lot of animal lovers, dogs and cats, as well as one participant passionately devoted to hippos.
> 
> 
> And some lovers of distinctive jewelry -- right, *Etoupe Birkin*?
> 
> 
> And little kids especially one named Hot Cars who is extremely photogenic and cute.
> 
> 
> And life choices like treating aging pets or taking early retirement.
> 
> 
> What am I missing, *Mindi*?   (Mindi is the heartbeat of this thread).



Thank you for the welcome. It seems like there are a lot of interesting people in this thread then. I look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Mindi B

eagle, what a sweet thing to say!  Not sure I agree, but thank you.
Kyokei, tinfoil hats are a frequent topic of mine--really just a shorthand for trying to keep one's sanity in an increasingly crazy world.
Welcome.

Thinking of our members who are facing difficult anniversaries.


----------



## lulilu

This time of year I have a difficult anniversary too, as some know, so I empathize with you ladies.  I lost my love on my birthday (years ago), which is right before Christmas.  I know he "waited" for my birthday, as he was holding on for so long.  That day is inextricably tied with him, and I have to fake it for my children when they want to celebrate it.

I love the experience with life that everyone brings to this chat.  People's experiences and sharing is usually something that relates to my life.  Yes, we all have bags and it's funny we rarely discuss them here, even new purchases.  (jewelry is another story lol)


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu: 

On a happier note, today is Miss Olive's official fifteenth birthday.  She's one old chihuahua, but what she lacks in youth, she makes up for in 'tude.  Love that furgrrl.


----------



## lulilu

Happy birthday, Miss Olive!  I hope she has the best day ever (although I know she has that every day).  Birthday hugs and snorgles.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you on Olive's behalf, lulilu!  She had a nice, routine day, as per her request.  Had a lovely walk with her dad (and, unfortunately, with her brother, too) and just ate a good dinner.  Now snoring on the throw that was not supposed to be a dog blanket, but is.


----------



## BFB

lulilu said:


> This time of year I have a difficult anniversary too, as some know, so I empathize with you ladies.  I lost my love on my birthday (years ago), which is right before Christmas.  I know he "waited" for my birthday, as he was holding on for so long.  That day is inextricably tied with him, and I have to fake it for my children when they want to celebrate it.
> 
> I love the experience with life that everyone brings to this chat.  People's experiences and sharing is usually something that relates to my life.  Yes, we all have bags and it's funny we rarely discuss them here, even new purchases.  (jewelry is another story lol)



Sending some hugs for you, your post touched my heart. I'm sorry for your loss and I hope each year that passes makes you stronger and happier


----------



## ck21

Kyokei and BYB-welcome!!  Great to see new friends here!!

I love the wisdom and grace of the ladies here.  I learn from you.

Good day here. Cshoppong and lunch with friends followed by a nice afternoon at home.

Now I'm facing the fact that I need to do a photo calendar or be disowned by my mother.


----------



## chaneljewel

Welcome Kyokei and BYB!   

Hope everyone facing sad situations can find peace.  It's tough I'm sure.  

Yea for Emmy...and happy birthday miss olive.  My birthday is this month and my pug Madeline has one on the same day.


----------



## lulilu

I was lol'ing at a thread in the LV forum -- a guy posted that he wanted to buy his mom a bag (very thoughtful) for his DM, whom he described as 65 and "still active."  I had to point out to him that I didn't think she'd find that description very complimentary and that he might educate himself about all the chic ladies that age.


----------



## Mindi B

:lolots: OMG!  Amazing the poor old thing still has her faculties!  That is either hilarious or terribly, terribly sad, lulilu.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happy Chanukah everyone!

I've been closeted at work. A proposal we worked on over the summer was reissued due to a bid protest. Basically we have to redo the entire proposal in less than 7 business days. The original proposal took 1 month to put together. The price proposal has about 170 task calculations that are all linked to a cost roll up document. I come home with my head spinning.

I think I'm going to see if the Tiffany 4 Leaves ring can be had in a quarter size larger. It's a tad too tight.

Gotta go. DS just walked in the door!


----------



## Kyokei

lulilu said:


> I was lol'ing at a thread in the LV forum -- a guy posted that he wanted to buy his mom a bag (very thoughtful) for his DM, whom he described as 65 and "still active."  I had to point out to him that I didn't think she'd find that description very complimentary and that he might educate himself about all the chic ladies that age.



I haven't checked the LV forum but that is indeed amusing. My mom is that age and the most "active" person I know. There are plenty of chic and fashionable women who are in theirs 60s, 70s, and older...

Too bad my own mother doesn't like bags or anything she considers a "luxury good" or shopping for her would be a lot easier!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

etoupebirkin said:


> Happy Chanukah everyone!
> 
> I've been closeted at work. A proposal we worked on over the summer was reissued due to a bid protest. Basically we have to redo the entire proposal in less than 7 business days. The original proposal took 1 month to put together. The price proposal has about 170 task calculations that are all linked to a cost roll up document. I come home with my head spinning.
> 
> I think I'm going to see if the Tiffany 4 Leaves ring can be had in a quarter size larger. It's a tad too tight.
> 
> Gotta go. DS just walked in the door!



*EB*, waves to you !! I feel so bad that you've to cramp everything in 7 days ! Mine hasn't been that great either since November with all the Holiday releases and my business is tied closely to retail.  Thanksgiving weekend was mainly working in my PJs for half a day so I'm so not ready for the Holidays.  Last week was month end and I got to finish my forecast tonight. Just popping in to say 'hello' to all.  It is a 'love and hate' relationship for me every Holiday season. Everyone one wants to get their work done before year end and there is so little time.  

Take care and I hope you treat yourself to something nice !! Retail therapy is always the best.


----------



## Mindi B

Happy Chanukah!
EB, so sorry you have to redo everything in record time.  What is a "bid protest"?  Is it like, a competitor says no way you can do this job for that price and you have to prove it, or. . .?  I realize it might be too complex to explain to a layperson, but I'm curious.
DH is off on another brief trip, so I'm taking bets:  What will break while he's away?  There is no prize, sadly.  Only the intense satisfaction of being Right.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, fingers crossed it'll be something easy, like the blender or iron. 

Kyokei, welcome to chat!! My mom is like yours. Similar age, way more active than most people my age (or younger) are! 

Chkpfbeliever, EB, good luck with the last minute rush of work!


----------



## Mindi B

LOL--Given that I don't cook and rarely if ever iron, OB, I wouldn't even notice!  
Before you all decide I am the most useless life form on the planet, I do vacuum, dust, clean bathrooms and kitchen, do dishes, care for dogs, do laundry. . . . But the cooking, no.  And ironing?  Isn't that what dry cleaner's pressing machines are for?


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, in my opinion, cleaning the bathrooms gives you a pass on at least three other domestic tasks.  As for ironing, it's amazing the lengths that I'll go to in order to avoid using it. DD's school skirts are pleated, and my version of ironing is to lay five September Vogues on the skirt when it comes out of the wash. Voila! Knife edge pleats.


----------



## Mindi B

:lolots:


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Happy Chanukah!
> EB, so sorry you have to redo everything in record time.  What is a "bid protest"?  Is it like, a competitor says no way you can do this job for that price and you have to prove it, or. . .?  I realize it might be too complex to explain to a layperson, but I'm curious.
> DH is off on another brief trip, so I'm taking bets:  What will break while he's away?  There is no prize, sadly.  Only the intense satisfaction of being Right.




Mindi-this is just a guess, but in the government sector, the non-winning bidders will often say something wasn't fair, often causing the process to start anew.  It's painful.

Hot Vars saw Santa tonight and came up with an entirely new list.  The shopping is already done, so I'm hoping he reverts to his original list!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

CK is basically right. The Government Accountability Office (GAO) facilitates bid protests. Losing bidders can protest an award if they believe it to be flawed for varied reasons.  It takes a great deal of resources to protest and can get very expensive if you hire lawyers.

My company once protested a bid because we uncovered that a government employee wrote a Statement of Work and Award Criteria. The person then went directly over to the private sector to write the corresponding response. The person and the company violated all kinds of ethics rules. The Government agency (notorious for being mismanaged) still awarded the company the work, albeit for $1 Million less than the original award. One day, we may read about it in the papers.

Government contracting can be a really dirty business.


----------



## etoupebirkin

chkpfbeliever said:


> *EB*, waves to you !! I feel so bad that you've to cramp everything in 7 days ! Mine hasn't been that great either since November with all the Holiday releases and my business is tied closely to retail.  Thanksgiving weekend was mainly working in my PJs for half a day so I'm so not ready for the Holidays.  Last week was month end and I got to finish my forecast tonight. Just popping in to say 'hello' to all.  It is a 'love and hate' relationship for me every Holiday season. Everyone one wants to get their work done before year end and there is so little time.
> 
> Take care and I hope you treat yourself to something nice !! Retail therapy is always the best.



Hope you're doing well. Trust me, I do retail therapy regularly!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Kyokei said:


> I haven't checked the LV forum but that is indeed amusing. My mom is that age and the most "active" person I know. There are plenty of chic and fashionable women who are in theirs 60s, 70s, and older...
> 
> Too bad my own mother doesn't like bags or anything she considers a "luxury good" or shopping for her would be a lot easier!!



Welcome to Chat!


----------



## etoupebirkin

lulilu said:


> I was lol'ing at a thread in the LV forum -- a guy posted that he wanted to buy his mom a bag (very thoughtful) for his DM, whom he described as 65 and "still active."  I had to point out to him that I didn't think she'd find that description very complimentary and that he might educate himself about all the chic ladies that age.



Thank you!!! I can see my son saying something like that. Men can be so clueless!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, ck and EB.  I love to learn about things like this.  Even when it's disturbing.  Why am I not surprised by EB's story?  Eeeesh.
Got the last of my Chrissie pressies mailed out yesterday.  
Now I can sit back and cry over sentimental holiday commercials.
Yes, I do this.


----------



## Mindi B

etoupebirkin said:


> Thank you!!! I can see my son saying something like that. Men can be so clueless!



Men and the young, EB.  It reminds me of a nice story about Gloria Steinem.  When she turned forty (long time ago), a reporter said to her, "You don't look forty."  And she replied, "This is what forty looks like."  One of the first salvos in the movement to allow women to age with dignity and self-esteem intact.  Still a long way to go, though.


----------



## dyyong

Hi ladies, i had been searching the forum trying to identify the actual color of a Hermes bag but I can't get anywhere, please help!


----------



## tesi

Mindi B said:


> Men and the young, EB.  It reminds me of a nice story about Gloria Steinem.  When she turned forty (long time ago), a reporter said to her, "You don't look forty."  And she replied, "This is what forty looks like."  One of the first salvos in the movement to allow women to age with dignity and self-esteem intact.  Still a long way to go, though.




Take a look at GS now.-  I'm positive she's fighting that aging thing with anything possible.   Good for her-  I totally get it. Short of the scalpel.   That I'm scared of!  
Love to all.


----------



## etoile de mer

dyyong said:


> Hi ladies, i had been searching the forum trying to identify the actual color of a Hermes bag but I can't get anywhere, please help!



Here's a LINK to the reference thread for colors. Good luck!


----------



## ck21

Hey, peeps!!!  Ready for this week to be over!  Too much running around...

Hope all is well with everyone [emoji7]!


----------



## megt10

Kyokei said:


> Hello everyone. I usually post mainly in the cafe but just thought I'd stop by here. I suppose I always just assumed this thread was for chatting about H merchandise like the chat threads on some of the other boards are until I looked in. I am still pretty new to Hermes but it is indeed a slippery slope as I am finding out.
> 
> It's nice to meet you all.


Welcome!


eagle1002us said:


> Welcome, *Kyokei*!
> 
> 
> This thread has a lot of animal lovers, dogs and cats, as well as one participant passionately devoted to hippos.
> 
> 
> And some lovers of distinctive jewelry -- right, *Etoupe Birkin*?
> 
> 
> And little kids especially one named Hot Cars who is extremely photogenic and cute.
> 
> 
> And life choices like treating aging pets or taking early retirement.
> 
> 
> What am I missing, *Mindi*?   (Mindi is the heartbeat of this thread).


Tinfoil hats of course 


Mindi B said:


> eagle, what a sweet thing to say!  Not sure I agree, but thank you.
> Kyokei, tinfoil hats are a frequent topic of mine--really just a shorthand for trying to keep one's sanity in an increasingly crazy world.
> Welcome.
> 
> Thinking of our members who are facing difficult anniversaries.



Yeah get out the tinfoil.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> lulilu:
> 
> On a happier note, today is Miss Olive's official fifteenth birthday.  She's one old chihuahua, but what she lacks in youth, she makes up for in 'tude.  Love that furgrrl.



Oh happy birthday Miss Olive.


----------



## chaneljewel

Happy birthday Miss Olive!


----------



## Mindi B

I am depressed.  The ASPCA is trying to kill me with their "holiday" commercial appeals.
So I had nachos for dinner.
:shame:


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> I am depressed.  The ASPCA is trying to kill me with their "holiday" commercial appeals.
> So I had nachos for dinner.
> :shame:



I just hope no nachos were killed in the making of said dinner.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, yes, there were.  But it was done humanely.  And I totally ate what I killed.


----------



## mistikat

So you're saying they were ethically farmed nachos?


----------



## Mindi B

Ethically-farmed, free-range, grass-fed, organic nachos.


----------



## Mindi B

And on a completely different subject, does anyone else see "indoor water park" and read "giant petri dish"?


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> And on a completely different subject, does anyone else see "indoor water park" and read "giant petri dish"?



I know someone who calls it E. coli-ville.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> And on a completely different subject, does anyone else see "indoor water park" and read "giant petri dish"?




Any sort of water park is a giant cesspool to me. Granted, there are plenty of people who go to water parks without any ill side effects, and I'm not normally a germaphobe...but there's just not enough chlorine out there for what my mind thinks is going on in the water  *blech*

Nachos for dinner sound tempting...


----------



## Mindi B

on the water park.
Yummy on the nachos.  Naughty, but yummy.


----------



## etoupebirkin

^^^That's why DH and I built our own pool.

This has been quite a week and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## tesi

this whole holiday shopping/wrapping/mailing thing is overrated.  just saying'

love to all!


----------



## ck21

I'm in the minority.  Looking forward to adventures with Hot Cars at indoor water parks!

Tesi--I despise wrapping and I have so much of it to do....sigh.

Nachos.  Yum.  I love nachos!!  I had fish n chips for dinner.  That was yummy too!


----------



## Mindi B

You go, ck.  Hot Cars will love it, I have no doubt.  And you guys are fit and active, with strong immune systems. 
I'm just old and crabby.  Ignore me.


----------



## megt10

Nick was put to sleep yesterday afternoon. I am heartbroken once again. The hospice vet agreed it was time before he was in a great deal of pain. It was done with such love and she was so wonderful. It made it so much easier and he wasn't scared at all. It was a slow and gentle process. He was properly sedated and I gave him his favorite ball. He hasn't played with it since being sick but took it in his mouth and then lay there with it. Before the vet arrived I started crying and he got in my lap and kissed the tears away. It was as if he was saying it's okay don't cry I am going to be better soon. Misha was wonderful. He lay down on the couch and didn't try and get in my lap or get any attention. He knew something was up and was just so good. He and Princess haven't left my side since. Katy did come and it was wonderful having her here too. Nick was so happy to see her and gave her kisses goodbye too. Afterward, she kept my mind off of it for quite awhile. I overslept this morning without Nick waking me up and the house is so quiet.


----------



## mistikat

megt10 said:


> Nick was put to sleep yesterday afternoon. I am heartbroken once again. The hospice vet agreed it was time before he was in a great deal of pain. It was done with such love and she was so wonderful. It made it so much easier and he wasn't scared at all. It was a slow and gentle process. He was properly sedated and I gave him his favorite ball. He hasn't played with it since being sick but took it in his mouth and then lay there with it. Before the vet arrived I started crying and he got in my lap and kissed the tears away. It was as if he was saying it's okay don't cry I am going to be better soon. Misha was wonderful. He lay down on the couch and didn't try and get in my lap or get any attention. He knew something was up and was just so good. He and Princess haven't left my side since. Katy did come and it was wonderful having her here too. Nick was so happy to see her and gave her kisses goodbye too. Afterward, she kept my mind off of it for quite awhile. I overslept this morning without Nick waking me up and the house is so quiet.



I am so so sorry for your loss. Nick was a very sweet boy, and you were lucky to have had each other.


----------



## csshopper

megt10 said:


> Nick was put to sleep yesterday afternoon. I am heartbroken once again. The hospice vet agreed it was time before he was in a great deal of pain. It was done with such love and she was so wonderful. It made it so much easier and he wasn't scared at all. It was a slow and gentle process. He was properly sedated and I gave him his favorite ball. He hasn't played with it since being sick but took it in his mouth and then lay there with it. Before the vet arrived I started crying and he got in my lap and kissed the tears away. It was as if he was saying it's okay don't cry I am going to be better soon. Misha was wonderful. He lay down on the couch and didn't try and get in my lap or get any attention. He knew something was up and was just so good. He and Princess haven't left my side since. Katy did come and it was wonderful having her here too. Nick was so happy to see her and gave her kisses goodbye too. Afterward, she kept my mind off of it for quite awhile. I overslept this morning without Nick waking me up and the house is so quiet.



Meg-the greatest acts of love can be the most difficult. He understood how much he was loved. You and Nick are in my thoughts.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, meg, I am crying for you right now.  You know this was the right decision, but it is so very hard.  Please be kind to yourself and know that while you will always miss Nick, the pain you feel now will ease with time.  He was truly a lucky dog to have such a loving home.  Sending my heartfelt sympathy.


----------



## pursecrzy

Meg, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

megt10 said:


> Nick was put to sleep yesterday afternoon. I am heartbroken once again. The hospice vet agreed it was time before he was in a great deal of pain. It was done with such love and she was so wonderful. It made it so much easier and he wasn't scared at all. It was a slow and gentle process. He was properly sedated and I gave him his favorite ball. He hasn't played with it since being sick but took it in his mouth and then lay there with it. Before the vet arrived I started crying and he got in my lap and kissed the tears away. It was as if he was saying it's okay don't cry I am going to be better soon. Misha was wonderful. He lay down on the couch and didn't try and get in my lap or get any attention. He knew something was up and was just so good. He and Princess haven't left my side since. Katy did come and it was wonderful having her here too. Nick was so happy to see her and gave her kisses goodbye too. Afterward, she kept my mind off of it for quite awhile. I overslept this morning without Nick waking me up and the house is so quiet.



Oh Meg, tears are flowing for you and your beloved Nick.  He joins way too many from chat that have gone before him.  He was dearly and deeply loved, and he gave his all in return.  Sending so many hugs to you.


----------



## ouija board

Meg, I'm so sorry to hear about Nick. I'm glad that he went peacefully, with those that he loved all around him.


----------



## lulilu

Meg, I am sitting on the sofa, hugging my doggies and crying for your loss.   So so sorry.  I know how hard it is to let go, as do so many ladies here.  I know your little ones will give you extra kisses today.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Meg, 

My sincerest condolences, You were a wonderful dog Mommy to him. But that knowledge does not make it any easier.


----------



## eagle1002us

meg,  sorry to hear this.   It just goes to show what a big heart you have.


----------



## ck21

Meg,
I am so sorry.  You did the right thing for Nick and he felt your love.

Many hugs to you.


----------



## HPassion

I am so sorry for your loss. I went thru the same a few years ago and know how you feel. It will get better with time and your tears will turn to smiles whenever you think of him.


----------



## megt10

mistikat said:


> I am so so sorry for your loss. Nick was a very sweet boy, and you were lucky to have had each other.





csshopper said:


> Meg-the greatest acts of love can be the most difficult. He understood how much he was loved. You and Nick are in my thoughts.





Mindi B said:


> Oh, meg, I am crying for you right now.  You know this was the right decision, but it is so very hard.  Please be kind to yourself and know that while you will always miss Nick, the pain you feel now will ease with time.  He was truly a lucky dog to have such a loving home.  Sending my heartfelt sympathy.





pursecrzy said:


> Meg, I'm so sorry for your loss.





Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh Meg, tears are flowing for you and your beloved Nick.  He joins way too many from chat that have gone before him.  He was dearly and deeply loved, and he gave his all in return.  Sending so many hugs to you.



Thank you ladies so much for kind words and loving support.


----------



## megt10

ouija board said:


> Meg, I'm so sorry to hear about Nick. I'm glad that he went peacefully, with those that he loved all around him.





lulilu said:


> Meg, I am sitting on the sofa, hugging my doggies and crying for your loss.   So so sorry.  I know how hard it is to let go, as do so many ladies here.  I know your little ones will give you extra kisses today.





etoupebirkin said:


> Meg,
> 
> My sincerest condolences, You were a wonderful dog Mommy to him. But that knowledge does not make it any easier.





eagle1002us said:


> meg,  sorry to hear this.   It just goes to show what a big heart you have.





ck21 said:


> Meg,
> I am so sorry.  You did the right thing for Nick and he felt your love.
> 
> Many hugs to you.



Ladies thank you so much.


----------



## megt10

HPassion said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. I went thru the same a few years ago and know how you feel. It will get better with time and your tears will turn to smiles whenever you think of him.



Thank you. I know it gets easier. I lost Beau last year in October and I can now think of him and his antics and smile and the sadness does fade. The good memories stay.


----------



## Keren16

megt10 said:


> Nick was put to sleep yesterday afternoon. I am heartbroken once again. The hospice vet agreed it was time before he was in a great deal of pain. It was done with such love and she was so wonderful. It made it so much easier and he wasn't scared at all. It was a slow and gentle process. He was properly sedated and I gave him his favorite ball. He hasn't played with it since being sick but took it in his mouth and then lay there with it. Before the vet arrived I started crying and he got in my lap and kissed the tears away. It was as if he was saying it's okay don't cry I am going to be better soon. Misha was wonderful. He lay down on the couch and didn't try and get in my lap or get any attention. He knew something was up and was just so good. He and Princess haven't left my side since. Katy did come and it was wonderful having her here too. Nick was so happy to see her and gave her kisses goodbye too. Afterward, she kept my mind off of it for quite awhile. I overslept this morning without Nick waking me up and the house is so quiet.




I want to offer my condolences.  I had dogs most of my life & can't be without them.  One of mine died a little over four years ago.  It's so hard to let go.  We want them to live forever.  After a while, we remember the joy they brought  & the humor we needed at difficult times.  Reading your sadness, I feel sad.  I like to think of our pets as smiling because they remember, as we do also, the happiness & companionship we brought to each other.


----------



## ck21

A little something to make you smile!


----------



## mistikat

Hot Cars is precious - but you know that. Thanks for sharing his pics!


----------



## Mindi B

It's impossible not to smile, looking at that face!  He is so amazing, ck. And I love the headgear.  Almost as good as tinfoil!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> It's impossible not to smile, looking at that face!  He is so amazing, ck. And I love the headgear.  Almost as good as tinfoil!




Yes! How could you not smile at that photo! Reindeer headband rocks.


----------



## csshopper

Still the greatest smile on tpf. Love when you share, thanks ck!


----------



## pursecrzy

Great pic CK!


----------



## uhpharm01

How does the barista coin pouch hold up over time? TIA


----------



## megt10

Keren16 said:


> I want to offer my condolences.  I had dogs most of my life & can't be without them.  One of mine died a little over four years ago.  It's so hard to let go.  We want them to live forever.  After a while, we remember the joy they brought  & the humor we needed at difficult times.  Reading your sadness, I feel sad.  I like to think of our pets as smiling because they remember, as we do also, the happiness & companionship we brought to each other.


Thank you so much.


ck21 said:


> A little something to make you smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212595


OMG, how precious is he. Huge smile on my face. Thanks for sharing the picture. 


Mindi B said:


> It's impossible not to smile, looking at that face!  He is so amazing, ck. And I love the headgear.  *Almost as good as tinfoil*!



Maybe we could get a tinfoil one for the holidays? I know I need one. I am still having computer problems. My keyboard has started typing the # 777777777777777777777 like that when I am not looking. I think my computer is possessed.


----------



## megt10

I found this cool app yesterday and started making collages on my new iPad pro. It was easy to use as evidenced by the fact that I was able to do it. Here are my first attempts.


----------



## lulilu

Awe Meg!  Such great photos!


----------



## lulilu

My tree (live) is in the stand and waiting for grown children to put on lights.  I am doing some decorating, but it is a little weird to be doing so when it is actually 67 degrees out now == and I am in the northeast US!

We were in shirt sleeves buying the tree yesterday.


----------



## Mindi B

meg, LOL at "Einstein head"!  Such a handsome family of furkids you have.
lulilu, I know, this weather is nuts.  I am so NOT in the holiday spirit.


----------



## lulilu

We are playing dance music, Mindi.  It usually works.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, wait--so you're saying my double album of Gregorian chants isn't the best choice?


----------



## lulilu

Mindi B said:


> Oh, wait--so you're saying my double album of Gregorian chants isn't the best choice?


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Oh, wait--so you're saying my double album of Gregorian chants isn't the best choice?


----------



## pursecrzy

lulilu said:


> My tree (live) is in the stand and waiting for grown children to put on lights.  I am doing some decorating, but it is a little weird to be doing so when it is actually 67 degrees out now == and I am in the northeast US!
> 
> We were in shirt sleeves buying the tree yesterday.





Mindi B said:


> meg, LOL at "Einstein head"!  Such a handsome family of furkids you have.
> lulilu, I know, this weather is nuts.  I am so NOT in the holiday spirit.



I'm not in a holiday mood either between this warm weather (not that I'm complaining!) and having just returned from a cruise.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, Pursey, a cruise sounds so nice!  Hope you had a fabulous time.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> Oh, wait--so you're saying my double album of Gregorian chants isn't the best choice?



Mindi, I love Gregorian chantsof course, they sometimes make me want to hang myself in the attic.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Luli, I'm impressed you have a live tree!   I haven't done that in years.  We have a smallish garden center here that goes to North Caroline right before Thanksgiving every year, and brings back freshly cut trees.  Most of them are bespoke before ever hitting town and are picked up Thanksgiving weekend.  To get my annual Christmas hit, I always stop by sometime during the weekend just to walk amoung the trees.  The smell is heavenly.

My only decoration this year is a wreath on the front door.  I just don't have the heart for it, but I also don't want to be run out of my neighborhood!


----------



## pursecrzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh, Pursey, a cruise sounds so nice!  Hope you had a fabulous time.



We did! It was so relaxing. Fab shopping in the ports too.


----------



## lulilu

Cavalier Girl said:


> Luli, I'm impressed you have a live tree!   I haven't done that in years.  We have a smallish garden center here that goes to North Caroline right before Thanksgiving every year, and brings back freshly cut trees.  Most of them are bespoke before ever hitting town and are picked up Thanksgiving weekend.  To get my annual Christmas hit, I always stop by sometime during the weekend just to walk amoung the trees.  The smell is heavenly.
> 
> My only decoration this year is a wreath on the front door.  I just don't have the heart for it, but I also don't want to be run out of my neighborhood!



CG, if DD1 and the grandchildren and SIL didn't come over and help big time, it wouldn't happen.  

GDs are very invested in my decorations.  So I must.....at least for this year.


----------



## tesi

meg-  my deepest condolences to you.  i understand just how much our little ones mean to us-you gave your nick a wonderful life.  may your memories make you smile through your tears.

hope holidays are happy for all.  shopping basically done, wrapping still in process.  had a fabulous time last night at my daughter's apartment in nyc.  we were invited to her holiday party-it is amazing to me how 20 somethings can party all night.  we left at 130am and her soiree was still in full force, along with that of the neighboring apartment.  
these are the times the romance of having a lovely little loft in downtown nyc becomes less appealing-  i can only imagine the poor neighbors&#8230;&#8230;..2 parties across the hall from one another.  yikes!  

my love to all, especially that handsome sweetie hot cars&#8230;..


----------



## ck21

We are also enjoying the warm weather here.  Running outside this weekend without a jacket while dodging puddles.  Amazing for mid-December.

Two work holiday parties this week.  Being new, I need to go, but would prefer to just stay home.....

Hugs and holiday wishes to all.  You cruise sounds divine purse!!  DH and I did 2 cruises many years ago--loved them!


----------



## chaneljewel

I'm truly sorry Meg for your loss of Nick.   I know your heart is aching so I'm sending hugs and more hugs to help with the loss.  Take care.


----------



## megt10

lulilu said:


> Awe Meg!  Such great photos!


Thanks I had fun doing them. I will be making more. I think doing a bag and scarf/ shawl collage would be fun too.


lulilu said:


> My tree (live) is in the stand and waiting for grown children to put on lights.  I am doing some decorating, but it is a little weird to be doing so when it is actually 67 degrees out now == and I am in the northeast US!
> 
> We were in shirt sleeves buying the tree yesterday.


That is warm for the NE. Here in SoCal I consider that to be the perfect temperature.


Mindi B said:


> meg, LOL at "Einstein head"!  Such a handsome family of furkids you have.
> lulilu, I know, this weather is nuts.  I am so NOT in the holiday spirit.


Thanks. He Misha and I both need a hair intervention. His is tomorrow prior to his vet appointment mine is Wednesday. Can't wait. My hair gets so bouffant looking.


Cavalier Girl said:


> Mindi, I love Gregorian chantsof course, they sometimes make me want to hang myself in the attic.


 I love the Gregorian Chan't too. My favorite Christmas music is Handels Messiah. It just is so soulful.


----------



## megt10

chaneljewel said:


> I'm truly sorry Meg for your loss of Nick.   I know your heart is aching so I'm sending hugs and more hugs to help with the loss.  Take care.



Thank you so much.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Hi ladies, sorry if this seems like a really stupid question. My SA gave me these little candle sticks when I went into the store. I'm not sure how to use it...there's no wick at the top so how do I light it, also am I just meant to hold it while it's lit?


----------



## ouija board

Natalie j said:


> Hi ladies, sorry if this seems like a really stupid question. My SA gave me these little candle sticks when I went into the store. I'm not sure how to use it...there's no wick at the top so how do I light it, also am I just meant to hold it while it's lit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213934




Those are just samples of the candle scents which my SA said to use as air freshener. I put mine in a small base in the bathroom.


----------



## Sparkledolll

ouija board said:


> Those are just samples of the candle scents which my SA said to use as air freshener. I put mine in a small base in the bathroom.




That makes sense, thank you!


----------



## ouija board

You're welcome! I didn't find the scent to be long lasting, so then I was left with wax lollipops, lol. But it is a neat way to give out samples of the candle scents.


----------



## Sparkledolll

ouija board said:


> You're welcome! I didn't find the scent to be long lasting, so then I was left with wax lollipops, lol. But it is a neat way to give out samples of the candle scents.



Lol...I'm happy with any freebies in orange packaging


----------



## ouija board

It's going to be a warm Christmas here, too. But not unseasonably warm..this is par for the course around here. 

Meg, cute collages! I love Handel's Messiah. But for the longest time, I thought it co sister of just the Hallelujah chorus. So I took DD and her little friend to hear it...they made it through 30min, and then mutiny set in. My church has a holiday service every year where they have the congregation come up front at the end to sing the Hallelujah chorus along with the choir and orchestra. One of my favorite moments of the season. Hope you are doing ok.


----------



## uhpharm01

Hello I was wondering about the Hermes coin purse which leather is the strongest ? Thank you


----------



## ck21

uhpharm01 said:


> Hello I was wondering about the Hermes coin purse which leather is the strongest ? Thank you




I'd say Togo or clemence would be the most durable.


----------



## lorentzen

Maybe this is a stupid question. But I just got of from the Telephone With Hermès online in Europe. 

And it seems that they only allowed to buy just 2 bags a year thru there website.

Have anyone experience this?

I'm quite new here, and uasually I only read so I can not post a thread yet.

Thank you in advance!

PS: sorry for my English, this is not my strong subject!


----------



## pursecrzy

lorentzen said:


> Maybe this is a stupid question. But I just got of from the Telephone With Hermès online in Europe.
> 
> And it seems that they only allowed to buy just 2 bags a year thru there website.
> 
> Have anyone experience this?
> 
> I'm quite new here, and uasually I only read so I can not post a thread yet.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> PS: sorry for my English, this is not my strong subject!



Your English is fine!

Hermes limits the number of bags you can purchase from them. Their bags are in high demand, they have limited inventory and they want to discourage resellers.


----------



## uhpharm01

ck21 said:


> I'd say Togo or clemence would be the most durable.



What about calf leather ? I'm new to Hermes. Thank you


----------



## mistikat

uhpharm01 said:


> What about calf leather ? I'm new to Hermes. Thank you



Welcome to Hermrs. This thread is really meant for off topic chat. Please check the reference sections as there is a lot of info and photos about the different leathers. Happy hunting!


----------



## Mindi B

Yet, this question is one I ask myself daily.  "What ABOUT calf leather, really?"  You know?
Poster, do follow misti's advice and dip into this forum.  The wealth of knowledge is enormous, and you will soon be better informed than many Hermes employees.  Sadly.

It is entirely possible that your Mindi is losing it, Chatsters.  Heads up.


----------



## pursecrzy

Passes tinfoil hat to Mindi


----------



## Mindi B

*Places tinfoil hat on top of other tinfoil hat already on head.  Can now pick up transmissions from Pluto*


----------



## ck21

Mindi-it's kind of fun to lose it.  Enjoy the alternate universe.


----------



## uhpharm01

mistikat said:


> Welcome to Hermrs. This thread is really meant for off topic chat. Please check the reference sections as there is a lot of info and photos about the different leathers. Happy hunting!



Thank you so much


----------



## uhpharm01

Mindi B said:


> Yet, this question is one I ask myself daily.  "What ABOUT calf leather, really?"  You know?
> Poster, do follow misti's advice and dip into this forum.  The wealth of knowledge is enormous, and you will soon be better informed than many Hermes employees.  Sadly.
> 
> It is entirely possible that your Mindi is losing it, Chatsters.  Heads up.



Thank you mindi B


----------



## Mindi B

ck21 said:


> Mindi-it's kind of fun to lose it.  Enjoy the alternate universe.



:lolots:


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> *Places tinfoil hat on top of other tinfoil hat already on head.  Can now pick up transmissions from Pluto*



If you want to really screw things up, use the non stick Reynolds aluminum foil I just "discovered" yesterday at that Bullseye place. Who knew? probably lots of people, it just takes the old folks awhile to catch up with foil technology. I think this non stick product could have deflector possibilities to "foil" so to speak all the crapus coming at us.

Hang in there, we're counting on you!


----------



## Mindi B

A new foil form?!  A new pleasure, a new pleasure! 
Say, while I am briefly lucid, does anybody out there know beans about where to buy good turquoise jewelry in Arizona?  I have long wanted a really nice squash blossom turqoise necklace, but there is so much overpriced garbage out there.
Back under the bed now.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> A new foil form?!  A new pleasure, a new pleasure!
> Say, while I am briefly lucid, does anybody out there know beans about where to buy good turquoise jewelry in Arizona?  I have long wanted a really nice squash blossom turqoise necklace, but there is so much overpriced garbage out there.
> Back under the bed now.



Lots o luck with the turquoise Mindi. Good turquoise is very difficult to find. I wish I could tell you a great resource. If I were going to Arizona, I'd look into reputable art/craft galleries and go from there.


----------



## etoupebirkin

DH is coming home a day early from his business trip because he caught a cold/flu. We were both feeling techy on Sunday. But he went on his trip anyway. I'm doing OK, but I had my flu shot.

I stocked up on NyQuil and soup at the grocery store.

BTW, I'm tiring out some new high protein cat food on Rocket and Rosie. They are not amused. Meanwhile Mommy is having a half of an Italian cold cut sub for dinner.


----------



## lorentzen

pursecrzy said:


> Your English is fine!
> 
> Hermes limits the number of bags you can purchase from them. Their bags are in high demand, they have limited inventory and they want to discourage resellers.


Pursecrzy. Thank you for your reply. I belive so that Hermès have some limited stock in some bags. But then again what's the point of have and online store then? If they are limiting in bags, then there should only be some other products that they just should sell online, With out limit it to people.

And when it comes to resellers. I kind of gets anoyed by Hermès too. They don't really actually doing anything to stop or make it diffecult to resellers in the market, I think. Look at Instagram. How many houndre/thousen of resellers just there? "Give me a break", it's something I would like to just say to Hermès really!


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks, EB, and sorry to hear that DH is ill!  I'm glad he's smart enough to come home early.  It's foolish to push yourself beyond the breaking point, as I remind my stubborn DH regularly.  Hope he feels better quickly!


----------



## Mindi B

Hi, Peeps!  
Nothing new here.  Just checking in.


----------



## ouija board

So, in case you haven't heard, the Star Wars movie starts tonight. Anyone going?  I took DD to see the Peanuts movie, and there are a LOT of Star Wars fans camped out for the first showing. At least it's not a midnight premiere like it was for the last three movies.


----------



## tesi

hello all-  i'm checking in too.  busy but not totally insane&#8230;..
hope all are well!  this might be a record-breaking christmas.  have heard reports of temps possibly at 70 that day.  what the heck???
not that i don't love warmth but it's a little odd.
warm wishes to all!  (pun intended)


----------



## etoupebirkin

Do any Chat peeps like Mallomars? They are perhaps my favorite commercially made cookie. Oreos is a close second.

They had Mallomars on sale at Safeway. And I bought a box. In the course of two days it's gone. DH had a few--and he does not like sweets.

My Office is having a white elephant swap. I'm thinking Mallomars and lotto tickets. It's going to be a huge hit!!!!


----------



## Mindi B

What is this "Star Wars" of which you speak? 

DH and I will wait until some of the hysteria dies down, but we'll see it.  I was one of those teens blown away by the original in, what, '77?


----------



## Mindi B

It is just possible, EB, that I have never in my life had a Mallomar.  This sounds like a deficiency I must correct promptly.  And perhaps repeatedly.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> It is just possible, EB, that I have never in my life had a Mallomar.  This sounds like a deficiency I must correct promptly.  And perhaps repeatedly.



I predict you will be a goner--dark chocolate, marshmallow and graham cracker. It's a trifecta.


----------



## etoupebirkin

BTW, they only produce Mallomars in colder months because the chocolate does not hold up....


----------



## chaneljewel

I love those cookies EB although they're hard to find around here.  Send some my way...haha.  
 I am anxious to see Star Wars but will wait until tickets are more readily available.


----------



## ck21

Ummm...I've never had a mallomar....


----------



## ck21

Must go look for mallomars tomorrow.  

Star Wars...thinking its a good first theatre movie for Hot Cars.  Kind of like going to the Rolling Stones for your first concert.


----------



## ck21

Just looked up mallomars.  I don't think I've ever seen them in a store!


----------



## csshopper

DS is at Star Wars as I type this. Remember taking  him to see the first one, and buying all the action figures and Millenium Falcon. Luke Skywalker was hard to find.

Hang on ck, if Hot Cars sees it before Christmas his Santa list may change.


----------



## ouija board

DH saw Star Wars tonight, too. He went to opening night for the previous three movies (midnight!), and saw the very first one way back in 77. Saw it at least ten times, he says, and he had every action figure that ever was made, including the obscure creatures that appeared in the background of one or two scenes. 

Ck, DH started watching Star Wars with DD when she was 4. Despite her obsession with princesses at that time, she loved watching the movies with him. Her Darth Vader backpack has earned her "cool" status amongst the boys in her class. 

I must investigate these Mallomars. I've heard of them but never had one.


----------



## pursecrzy

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...mallomars-are-back-in-season/article14495194/

I knew Mallomars were made up here but didn't realize they aren't sold in Canada. I stay out of the cookie aisle in the grocery store.


----------



## Mindi B

Here's a brain teaser for the Peeps: I do a lot of online shopping, which means I do a lot of returning by mail (and UPS, and FedEx, etc.).  What do you do as the consumer to protect yourself if a return goes AWOL?  I keep copies of the label info, so I can at least prove that a box was picked up, but in a recent case, I sent two items back in the same box, and one was credited and one was not.  What the heck do you do to prove two items were in that darn box?  I was told the receiving warehouse would have to "open an inquiry" into the matter, to which I said something bishy like, "No, the problem with your warehouse is yours to solve; I sent both items back and am not willing to wait for a refund while a Christmas-crazed facility tries to locate a single sweater."  They refunded me.  But, seriously, whaddaya do?  IS there anything to do, or must you depend on the kindness of customer service?
Another first-world problem, I know.  Mildly irritating, though.


----------



## megt10

etoupebirkin said:


> I predict you will be a goner--dark chocolate, marshmallow and graham cracker. It's a trifecta.



Love them. So true they are perfect.


----------



## mistikat

pursecrzy said:


> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...mallomars-are-back-in-season/article14495194/
> 
> I knew Mallomars were made up here but didn't realize they aren't sold in Canada. I stay out of the cookie aisle in the grocery store.



There is a Canadian version, pursey - you aren't out of the woods yet!

http://www.darefoods.com/ca_en/brand/Whippet/17


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Here's a brain teaser for the Peeps: I do a lot of online shopping, which means I do a lot of returning by mail (and UPS, and FedEx, etc.).  What do you do as the consumer to protect yourself if a return goes AWOL?  I keep copies of the label info, so I can at least prove that a box was picked up, but in a recent case, I sent two items back in the same box, and one was credited and one was not.  What the heck do you do to prove two items were in that darn box?  I was told the receiving warehouse would have to "open an inquiry" into the matter, to which I said something bishy like, "No, the problem with your warehouse is yours to solve; I sent both items back and am not willing to wait for a refund while a Christmas-crazed facility tries to locate a single sweater."  They refunded me.  But, seriously, whaddaya do?  IS there anything to do, or must you depend on the kindness of customer service?
> Another first-world problem, I know.  Mildly irritating, though.



I have never had this problem. I too do a lot of online shopping and returning. Though I mostly buy from NAP and they are very good, which is one of the reasons I buy from them. They let you know as soon as they receive the return and your card is credited within a day of them getting the items back. When I buy from Nordstrom or Saks I take the returns in instead of sending them back for this very reason and it takes them awhile to process the return. There are other stores that I like but try not to buy from if I think it might go back BG is one of them. If an item ships from their store half the time they don't even include a return label. Then when you call them up and they issue you one it takes forever for them to credit your money back. It can be really nerve wracking with an expensive item. I sent back a Chanel bag that sat in their receiving area for over a week before it was processed. It would have sat there longer if I hadn't called to find out why it hadn't been credited to my account. Since I don't carry a balance on any of my cards I wanted it off my card prior to having to pay for something that I sent back and have a huge credit or pretty large finance charge for something that I didn't even keep. So the key I think is to pray and be persistent.


----------



## lulilu

I used to return to the store, for the same reason Meg states.  At least I know it's there and have my return receipt in my hand.  More recently, I have been sending stuff back.  I only put things in a single box if they came that way.  I also ask the USPO to give me a receipt for the box (or UPS, etc.) and they scan it and I get a receipt.  But how to prove what was in the box is troubling, I agree.  I am glad they capitulated and gave you the credit.  I would have been freaking if it was an expensive item.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi-using iPad or phone I take a picture before sealing the box.


----------



## Mindi B

Makes perfect sense, ladies.  Usually places are surprisingly good, considering the volume that most of these warehouses undoubtedly process--but when something goes wrong, resolving it can be almost impossible.  This was a case where two items were shipped together, I sent them back in the exact same box in which they came to me, using the prepaid label provided, with the return documents properly completed, yet one got scanned back in and the other. . . ?  And while I know it is (1) probably sadly true that people do try to scam retailers and (2) "opening an inquiry" is not code for "we think you are lying to us," somehow that's what I hear.  And my hackles go up.
css, I certainly could take a photo of the parcel, but of course that's no proof that I didn't just snatch the sweater back out before sealing it up and mailing it, so I could then go upstairs and crawl under my bed with said sweater and gloat over it.  You know, as one does.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> Makes perfect sense, ladies.  Usually places are surprisingly good, considering the volume that most of these warehouses undoubtedly process--but when something goes wrong, resolving it can be almost impossible.  This was a case where two items were shipped together, I sent them back in the exact same box in which they came to me, using the prepaid label provided, with the return documents properly completed, yet one got scanned back in and the other. . . ?  And while I know it is (1) probably sadly true that people do try to scam retailers and (2) "opening an inquiry" is not code for "we think you are lying to us," somehow that's what I hear.  And my hackles go up.
> css, I certainly could take a photo of the parcel, but of course that's no proof that I didn't just snatch the sweater back out before sealing it up and mailing it, so I could then go upstairs and crawl under my bed with said sweater and gloat over it.  You know, as one does.



Stolen Sweater Gloaters. They are the worst.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, we ARE.  Totally devoid of any moral compass whatsoever.  Mwahahahahaha.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> Oh, we ARE.  Totally devoid of any moral compass whatsoever.  Mwahahahahaha.



A pox of pilling on your house!


----------



## Mindi B

Wow, that's harsh.  Deserved, but harsh.  Sigh.
One gloat too many.


----------



## mistikat

I was just baiting you to post the 7,001st Chat post. How did all that confetti feel raining down?


----------



## Mindi B

Is THAT what that was?  GREAT.  Now I have to VACUUM.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> Is THAT what that was?  GREAT.  Now I have to VACUUM.



Crap. They didn't send the Eco-Friendly (TM) confetti? 

They do take returns.

(Yes. I am evil.)

My issue isn't returns but delivery. Like, giving FedEx your office suite number and having the vendor leave it off. Repeatedly. Thus necessitating redelivery, additional charges, or "no we won't redeliver to a new address unless the shipper gives us permission" discussions. Blerg.


----------



## Mindi B

That would make me .  Of course, these days, most errthing makes me mad.  More tinfoil!


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> That would make me .  Of course, these days, most errthing makes me mad.  More tinfoil!



I hate FedEx. And UPS isn't far behind in the loathing sweepstakes. "Make your parcel delivery as annoying as humanly possible? Why yes, ma'am! We will!"

Tinfoil is quite festive. Make mine red.


----------



## ck21

Mindi-you could take a picture of the box and contents on the self serve postage scale.  Totally a pain, but worth it for pricier items.

I don't do anything special--Nordstrom is my store of choice and they have been great.


----------



## Mindi B

Yup, the major carriers know there is no real competition, so customer service is nonexistent.
There are still a few retailers who care (I think Nordstrom is one of 'em), but they are fading fast, too.
Nowadays when I have to call customer service I go in expecting a fight.  Perhaps sometimes that's a self-fulfilling prophecy, but not always.  What I like best is when you have a question or problem and they respond either with a verbatim repetition of what's on the website (sweetie, if that was the info I needed, believe me, I would not be on the phone with you now) or with a stock answer that is utterly irrelevant.


----------



## ck21

LL bean has fabulous customer service.  Not exactly high fashion, but great stuff for a Minnesota winter!!


----------



## Mindi B

Nothing wrong with some L.L. Bean!  Love me a cuddly flannel and some duck boots!


----------



## pierina2

I had an issue similar to yours with Bloomingdale's *Mindi*, and the "inquiry" revealed that the weight of the box I returned must have had both items in it.  Can't recall who the carrier was, UPS I think....
 I rarely ever order from them anymore because they were not willing to credit my Amex until they figured out their mistake.


----------



## Mindi B

Ooooh, I would have been furious, pierina!  Evaluating the weight was a good approach, I suppose, but what if the item(s) were very light?  It's good to know that about Bloomies; a reason to be cautious with them.


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Nothing wrong with some L.L. Bean!  Love me a cuddly flannel and some duck boots!




Did you know those bean boots have become a hot commodity?  Back ordered for months!


----------



## megt10

lulilu said:


> I used to return to the store, for the same reason Meg states.  At least I know it's there and have my return receipt in my hand.  More recently, I have been sending stuff back.  I only put things in a single box if they came that way.  I also ask the USPO to give me a receipt for the box (or UPS, etc.) and they scan it and I get a receipt.  But how to prove what was in the box is troubling, I agree.  I am glad they capitulated and gave you the credit.  I would have been freaking if it was an expensive item.


When I do send items back I always get proof that they were dropped off too. Even still it's nerve wracking on expensive items, because as Mindi said what real proof do you have.


Mindi B said:


> Oh, we ARE.  Totally devoid of any moral compass whatsoever.  Mwahahahahaha.


----------



## megt10

mistikat said:


> Crap. They didn't send the Eco-Friendly (TM) confetti?
> 
> They do take returns.
> 
> (Yes. I am evil.)
> 
> My issue isn't returns but delivery. Like, giving FedEx your office suite number and having the vendor leave it off. Repeatedly. Thus necessitating redelivery, additional charges, or "no we won't redeliver to a new address unless the shipper gives us permission" discussions. Blerg.



Oh, now there's a whole new aggravation. I don't have an office but live in a gated community. FedEx and UPS are in this community daily, not always at my house . Guaranteed with FedEx express if a delivery is scheduled for Friday or day before a holiday with signature confirmation I get a text 10 minutes after the local office closes at 3 pm saying I was not available for signature confirmation and another attempt will be made on Monday. When I call to complain and let them know I am sitting at home waiting they use the excuse the driver couldn't get into the community. Though I have found if you make a big enough stink about it and perhaps tell them you are leaving for vacation so it must be delivered that day they will come out and do the job they were supposed to do in the first place. It's gotten to the point that if something is being sent FedEx and needs a signature I usually don't buy it, just too much aggravation. My H SA doesn't even suggest sending me anything anymore I would rather wait and pick up whatever it is than spend a day of waiting around only to have them not show.


----------



## megt10

mistikat said:


> I hate FedEx. And UPS isn't far behind in the loathing sweepstakes. "Make your parcel delivery as annoying as humanly possible? Why yes, ma'am! We will!"
> 
> Tinfoil is quite festive. Make mine red.


I hate FedEx too! In my opinion they are the worst. At least with my UPS deliveries I have a general idea of when they are going to arrive sometime between 5-8 pm and if I have several items they will all be on the same truck. A few months ago I had 3 packages that were to arrive via FedEx 2 signature confirmation 1 non signature. They all arrived on 3 different trucks. The last was around 7 pm after getting a text at 3 saying I wasn't home.


Mindi B said:


> Yup, the major carriers know there is no real competition, so customer service is nonexistent.
> There are still a few retailers who care (I think Nordstrom is one of 'em), but they are fading fast, too.
> Nowadays when I have to call customer service I go in expecting a fight.  Perhaps sometimes that's a self-fulfilling prophecy, but not always.  What I like best is when you have a question or problem and they respond either with a verbatim repetition of what's on the website (sweetie, if that was the info I needed, believe me, I would not be on the phone with you now) or with a stock answer that is utterly irrelevant.



I love Nordstrom and NAP. Granted the bar isn't as high as it used to be, but they look pretty good compared to the competition. My local Nordstrom is great since it is smaller and they are able to get to know the regular customers.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Ooooh, I would have been furious, pierina!  Evaluating the weight was a good approach, I suppose, but what if the item(s) were very light?  It's good to know that about Bloomies; a reason to be cautious with them.



I have had problems with online orders from Bloomies too. I have never returned anything by mail to them just in person. Usually the way they ship an item or items (in a bag) doesn't lend itself to making a return easy. I can't remember the last time I ordered anything on line from them.


----------



## werner

megt10 said:


> I have never had this problem. I too do a lot of online shopping and returning. Though I mostly buy from NAP and they are very good, which is one of the reasons I buy from them. They let you know as soon as they receive the return and your card is credited within a day of them getting the items back. When I buy from Nordstrom or Saks I take the returns in instead of sending them back for this very reason and it takes them awhile to process the return. There are other stores that I like but try not to buy from if I think it might go back BG is one of them. If an item ships from their store half the time they don't even include a return label. Then when you call them up and they issue you one it takes forever for them to credit your money back. It can be really nerve wracking with an expensive item. I sent back a Chanel bag that sat in their receiving area for over a week before it was processed. It would have sat there longer if I hadn't called to find out why it hadn't been credited to my account. Since I don't carry a balance on any of my cards I wanted it off my card prior to having to pay for something that I sent back and have a huge credit or pretty large finance charge for something that I didn't even keep. So the key I think is to pray and be persistent.


NAP is great. Just got an email from them saying I had mistakenly included a non-NAP item in a return and they were sending it back to me. How's that for outstanding customer service!


----------



## Cinderlala

Hi!

Just popping in here to add to the few topics I've quickly scanned:

---Mallomars - LOVE them!!!  My dad & I absolutely adore them always!  Two thumbs up.  

---Returns - Hate them!  I just had to return a gift to Bloomingdales by mail (because I live in no-man's land & Bloomies is millions of miles away) and it took them forever to receive it & process it.  So frustrating!!

---Star Wars - FAB!!!!!  I was expecting very little, since I really did not enjoy the last three, but I was absolutely thrilled with this movie.  The first one changed my life when I was a little girl---I adored Princess Leia! (And Luke, Chewy, R2-D2, C3PO, Han, Obi Wan, Yoda, etc.)


I hope all the Chat Peeps are doing well & I wish you all very happy holidays!


----------



## Mindi B

Hi, lala!  Happy holidays to you and yours!  It's great to hear that the new Star Wars is enjoyable.  The original meant a lot to a lot of people--including me--and I'm happy that the franchise has gotten a boost!

EB, how's your hubby?  Hoping he's feeling better and you avoided the whatever-it-is.  

This weekend I have scheduled my pre-trip panic.  Laundry!  Tidying!  Dog kennel prep!  Odd bits of packing!  Last minute stuff that I really should have attended to last month but never got around to!  Wheee!


----------



## megt10

werner said:


> NAP is great. Just got an email from them saying I had mistakenly included a non-NAP item in a return and they were sending it back to me. How's that for outstanding customer service!



That is awesome, especially during their sales and the holidays when they are so busy.


----------



## pierina2

Mindi B said:


> Ooooh, I would have been furious, pierina!  Evaluating the weight was a good approach, I suppose, but what if the item(s) were very light?  It's good to know that about Bloomies; a reason to be cautious with them.



Well, I was, *mindi*!!  Apparently they had a record of the weight of the box when they shipped it out and as I returned everything in it, the weight was the same when I checked it in at UPS.   

Like *meg,* I always get a receipt for anything I send, even at the post office.  And try to stay with sellers I know.  Statistically though I've had very few issues, given  with the volume of transactions!


----------



## Mindi B

pierina2 said:


> Well, I was, *mindi*!!  Apparently they had a record of the weight of the box when they shipped it out and as I returned everything in it, the weight was the same when I checked it in at UPS.
> 
> Like *meg,* I always get a receipt for anything I send, even at the post office.  And try to stay with sellers I know.  *Statistically though I've had very few issues, given  with the volume of transactions! *



 I hear you!


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> Do any Chat peeps like Mallomars? They are perhaps my favorite commercially made cookie. Oreos is a close second.
> 
> They had Mallomars on sale at Safeway. And I bought a box. In the course of two days it's gone. DH had a few--and he does not like sweets.
> 
> My Office is having a white elephant swap. I'm thinking Mallomars and lotto tickets. It's going to be a huge hit!!!!



I can't find Mallomars around here&#128532;    Found them once but not this year.


----------



## Mindi B

As it turns out, I will not be able to keep both my parents and my husband happy over the Christmas holiday.  There is already grumbling and dissention in the ranks, and we aren't even there yet.  Fa la la la la, la la la blech.
I'll be under my bed.  Still.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> As it turns out, I will not be able to keep both my parents and my husband happy over the Christmas holiday.  There is already grumbling and dissention in the ranks, and we aren't even there yet.  Fa la la la la, la la la blech.
> I'll be under my bed.  Still.



I suggest headphones. At least that way, the grumbling is on mute.


----------



## Mindi B

Tinfoil headphones?


----------



## mistikat

Tinfoil tiara. Heavy duty headphones.


----------



## Mindi B

Done and done.  Also vodka.


----------



## pursecrzy

Egg nog and rum?


----------



## ck21

Had a fabulous day making cookies with Hot Cars!  Then he delivered them to the neighbors, be cookie at a time!

Mindi-sending you peaceful holiday vibes.  Maybe you can put your foot behind your head while wearing headphones and a tiara (after the eggnog and rum!).


----------



## ck21

Darn auto correct... He delivered them one cookie at a time.  It was pretty sweet.


----------



## Mindi B

That is totally adorable, ck.  Yet more proof--though none was needed--of what a truly special little boy you are raising.  It is such a privilege to hear about his development.

And if I can put my leg behind my head while wearing a tinfoil tiara and headphones and sipping a loaded egg nog, well, that will probably be the only topic of conversation.  So it is a pretty darn good scheme. . . .


----------



## mistikat

Plus ... holiday exercise = more egg nog and rum allowance. Win win!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I am making macaroons today. I have enough for six batches. I'm making them as part of client gifts, family gifts and for a holiday party. Meanwhile, DH is off hunting for Star Wars, the first trilogy on disk. We've got tickets for Christmas morning.

Hopefully he'll be able to find it at Best Buy without too much aggravation.


----------



## Mindi B

Sounds fun in all ways, EB!  Macaroons?  All chewy and coconutty?  LOVE those.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, sending vibes for a peaceful family get together! I second the headphone and tinfoil tiara suggestion. Putting the legs behind the head sounds like too much work during the holidays!

I'm jealous of all you bakers. My baking mojo is nonexistent this year. I attempted to make India's fruitcake recipe which was so successful last year...ended up with fruitcake pudding. Tried her cranberry pie which, again, came out perfectly every time last year, and ended up with cranberries in rubbery cake. Made two pies for thanksgiving and ended up with undercooked crust and overcooked filling. I did buy Pillsbury sugar cookie dough (just cut and bake, what could go wrong??) so that DD can make cookies, but I'm a bit scared to see how I can eff that up too. 

Macaroons  

We are going to see Star Wars this afternoon. DH and DD are super excited, I'm coming along for the popcorn and Junior Mints.


----------



## Mindi B

Popcorn and Junior Mints!  Love those, too!
Weird that the recipes let you down this year.  I wonder if some ingredient was bad, like old baking soda/powder?  Is that even possible?  Can you tell I don't bake at all?


----------



## ouija board

I'm pretty sure it was all me. But I'm happy to blame it on the baking powder or my oven!


----------



## Mindi B

Phase of the moon?  Altitude?  Gremlins?


----------



## ouija board

Yep, 10th floor altitude changes all the variables, dang it.


----------



## Mindi B

Oxygen is scarce!  Nosebleed! Lightheaded!  Failed baked goods!  Argh!


----------



## mistikat

OB, you might want to get your oven temperature checked. It sounds like things might have been undercooked, which can happen if the oven is not hot enough. Some recipes, like macaroons (or anything with meringue) do not do well with humidity, so there are different factors playing into why a recipe fails.


----------



## ouija board

Mistikat, that's very likely what is wrong. I do have a bad habit of tinkering with recipes, so there's no telling what goes wrong and where! I do know that for the fruitcake, I halved the recipe but used the full amount of liquor  The fruitcake was good, even if it had to be eaten with a spoon and only by those of legal drinking age.


----------



## mistikat

ouija board said:


> Mistikat, that's very likely what is wrong. I do have a bad habit of tinkering with recipes, so there's no telling what goes wrong and where! I do know that for the fruitcake, *I halved the recipe but used the full amount of liquor*  The fruitcake was good, even if it had to be eaten with a spoon and only by those of legal drinking age.



I think that's the answer - if you halve a recipe ... you need to reduce all ingredients. Sounds like it was yummy though!

I love to bake but I don't tinker. Except once, when in an emergency I essentially created a mango mousse tart with lemon curd and strawberries. Because I needed to fill the pie shell and that's what I had at hand. It was dubbed failure tart. But really yummy.


----------



## chaneljewel

OB, that's so funny that you halved the recipe except the liquor...I agree that's your baking problem.  Lol!


----------



## chaneljewel

Did anyone watch the Miss Universe Pageant tonight?   To announce the wrong winner then take back her crown?!   How terrible!   I realize the problem had to be corrected but it put both women in an awkward position.  Poor Miss Phillipines just stood there in a trance as she couldn't believe she'd really won the crown.    And Miss Columbia had to be devastated.  I see lawsuit written all over this!


----------



## ck21

chaneljewel said:


> Did anyone watch the Miss Universe Pageant tonight?   To announce the wrong winner then take back her crown?!   How terrible!   I realize the problem had to be corrected but it put both women in an awkward position.  Poor Miss Phillipines just stood there in a trance as she couldn't believe she'd really won the crown.    And Miss Columbia had to be devastated.  I see lawsuit written all over this!




Oh my...that's terrible.  I didn't see it, but I'm going to go find it online.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I don't think I've ever felt so "un-Christmasy."  Is it bad that all I want to do is snuggle with my pups???  I finally put up lights, wreaths, and made arrangements of poinsettias, and still nothing.  I'm thinking everyone should get to skip the holiday at least once in their lifetime.

*Bah!!!*


----------



## eagle1002us

Does anyone have experience with Shoprunner for packages?   It seems like it's trying to be an alternative to FedEx and UPS.


----------



## pursecrzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> I don't think I've ever felt so "un-Christmasy."  Is it bad that all I want to do is snuggle with my pups???  I finally put up lights, wreaths, and made arrangements of poinsettias, and still nothing.  I'm thinking everyone should get to skip the holiday at least once in their lifetime.
> 
> *Bah!!!*



Nope, not bad at all. 

I've found the weather  hasn't helped at all. Not complaining though!

I get more excited about the solstice and the days getting longer


----------



## lulilu

CG, I am finding it hard too.  And then before you know it, it's over.

I use shop runner.  I don't knoww how it works, but I get free two day delivery (via fed ex or whatever) for all my purchases at NM, Saks, etc.


----------



## ck21

CG-I think it's just fine to skip Christmas.  Thinking of you and sending love.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> I don't think I've ever felt so "un-Christmasy."  Is it bad that all I want to do is snuggle with my pups???  I finally put up lights, wreaths, and made arrangements of poinsettias, and still nothing.  I'm thinking everyone should get to skip the holiday at least once in their lifetime.
> 
> *Bah!!!*



*Sending you big hugs*

Snuggling with beloved pets is a good thing.

Bah hug pupz!!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

CG, watched the Caps game tonight. i was sitting with Rosie, my talkative girl, naming Caps players and having her meow at the players she likes. She partial to Ovie, Oshie, Kusnetsov (sp), Chimera, and Beagle. Too funny.


----------



## mistikat

etoupebirkin said:


> *Sending you big hugs*
> 
> Snuggling with beloved pets is a good thing.
> 
> *Bah hug pupz!!!!*



That's a t-shirt right there...


----------



## pursecrzy

Okay, so I found the Canuk version of Mallomars - Whippets. DH was very excited when I brought a box home.


----------



## mistikat

pursecrzy said:


> Okay, so I found the Canuk version of Mallomars - Whippets. DH was very excited when I brought a box home.



I posted the link for you last week - what took you so long?!


----------



## chaneljewel

Hugs for you CG...do what you need to feel ok during the holidays.  

Ok, can't find Mallomars so will try To find Whippets now.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

DH would only eat Whippets&#8230;..go figure!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Cavalier Girl said:


> I don't think I've ever felt so "un-Christmasy."  Is it bad that all I want to do is snuggle with my pups???  I finally put up lights, wreaths, and made arrangements of poinsettias, and still nothing.  I'm thinking everyone should get to skip the holiday at least once in their lifetime.
> 
> *Bah!!!*


It's not you at all....it's everyone I know! Today I was at H...my SA said the same thing....store is quiet and so many people don't feel like Christmas....then seriously the same conversation at groceries, the wine store, the pharmacy....and I have several friends taking a break from "doing" the holidays....
I think it has been a rough year in many places.
Pups are always a celebration...give them big hugs. Paws up, every day is a holiday for a happy dog


----------



## pursecrzy

mistikat said:


> I posted the link for you last week - what took you so long?!



Last week was crazy and Costco doesn't sell them


----------



## ck21

At home until the new year!  I'll be working a few days from home, but still,,,home is good.
Thinking of buying the Marie Kondo book.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Sparkledolll

I don't know if I'm the only one but my SA rang me yesterday while I was out of town to say that he has "something that will make you really happy". My heart started pounding while I tried to keep calm and asked him what it was but he just said "I want to surprise you!" So I said I will be there tomorrow. As a result my imagination has run wild wondering what it is lol... Couldn't sleep last night as I was too excited, my DH thinks I'm insane. He actually said I've never seen you this happy ha ha... When that hotline bling.....


----------



## pursecrzy

ck21 said:


> At home until the new year!  I'll be working a few days from home, but still,,,home is good.
> Thinking of buying the Marie Kondo book.  Any thoughts?



After Googling Marie Kondo, I say go for it! I need to declutter my house too. 



Natalie j said:


> I don't know if I'm the only one but my SA rang me yesterday while I was out of town to say that he has "something that will make you really happy". My heart started pounding while I tried to keep calm and asked him what it was but he just said "I want to surprise you!" So I said I will be there tomorrow. As a result my imagination has run wild wondering what it is lol... Couldn't sleep last night as I was too excited, my DH thinks I'm insane. He actually said I've never seen you this happy ha ha... When that hotline bling.....



Can't wait to hear what your SA has for you!


----------



## Mindi B

I absolutely feel that Christmas can seem shoved down our throats (retailers, I'm lookin' at YOU), and it is absolutely fine and sanity-saving not to dive in every year.  I am spending time with my parents which, while not easy sometimes, is very important--but I don't feel festive.  Many here have better reason than I to find this time of year challenging, and I second those here who have advised everyone to do whatever makes you feel better.  Skip the decorations, eat Mallomars (or Whippets, but don't tell the SPCA), open a bottle of wine, and love those pets.
I am thinking of each and every one of you, and sending lingering cyber-hugs to all.


----------



## mistikat

Hey Mindi ... sending lots of tinfoil coated vibes your way for holiday festivity survival!


----------



## megt10

ck21 said:


> At home until the new year!  I'll be working a few days from home, but still,,,home is good.
> Thinking of buying the Marie Kondo book.  Any thoughts?


I bought the book and it did inspire me to start to get rid of all the things that I am not using or loving. I sent them to consignment and which made it a lot easier too. It has given me a little extra cash to spend on a few select things. I have a long way to go but I have made a start.


Mindi B said:


> I absolutely feel that Christmas can seem shoved down our throats (retailers, I'm lookin' at YOU), and it is absolutely fine and sanity-saving not to dive in every year.  I am spending time with my parents which, while not easy sometimes, is very important--but I don't feel festive.  Many here have better reason than I to find this time of year challenging, and I second those here who have advised everyone to do whatever makes you feel better.  Skip the decorations, eat Mallomars (or Whippets, but don't tell the SPCA), open a bottle of wine, and love those pets.
> I am thinking of each and every one of you, and sending lingering cyber-hugs to all.


Oh, I hear you. Given losing Nick this month during Hanukkah, we have yet to do much celebrating or to be festive. I hope that you can enjoy the time spent with your family even if you don't feel festive. We are still waiting to feel festive to open our gifts to each other.


----------



## Sparkledolll

pursecrzy said:


> After Googling Marie Kondo, I say go for it! I need to declutter my house too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to hear what your SA has for you!




It was B30 in Gris T PHW [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## tesi

Ck- go get the book!  It motivated both me and my eldest daughter.   
Cg-my love to you.  I know this time of year can be both wonderful and difficult.  Enjoying yet missing.  It's funny how that can be.   Just snuggle in and relax. 

My love to all for a peaceful and happy time right now and a new year that is filled with joyous times and little adventures.   

I'm feeling melancholy myself.  I have a big birthday in a few weeks and I'm examining my life.  The good, the bad and the ugly.   I don't know why but I'm more acutely aware that my time is finite.   It's obvious but I think I try to avoid the reality.   My game plan right now is to just consider that I'm starting my second half and I better make it good.   

Happy happy holidays.    And warm vibes.  (Really warm and humid ones). 
Xoxo


----------



## pursecrzy

Natalie j said:


> It was B30 in Gris T PHW [emoji7][emoji7]



Perfect!


----------



## ck21

tesi said:


> Ck- go get the book!  It motivated both me and my eldest daughter.
> Cg-my love to you.  I know this time of year can be both wonderful and difficult.  Enjoying yet missing.  It's funny how that can be.   Just snuggle in and relax.
> 
> My love to all for a peaceful and happy time right now and a new year that is filled with joyous times and little adventures.
> 
> I'm feeling melancholy myself.  I have a big birthday in a few weeks and I'm examining my life.  The good, the bad and the ugly.   I don't know why but I'm more acutely aware that my time is finite.   It's obvious but I think I try to avoid the reality.   My game plan right now is to just consider that I'm starting my second half and I better make it good.
> 
> Happy happy holidays.    And warm vibes.  (Really warm and humid ones).
> Xoxo




Many hugs and love to you.  I was cleaning out a drawer today and found an RAOK card from you--6 years ago, I think.  I adored you then, and still do.  You will rock the second half!


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Happiest of holidays to all of my chat buddies. I am supposed to be reading or, even, sleeping, at this wacky hour. I haven't spoken to you all in so long. It's my own stupid fault.
We downsized early this year from our mostly unused 4500 sq ft house, into a 2100 sq ft rancher. I love the house. It's perfect for la Coco and Eli, the wonder-dog.We did the move for the dogs. For real.
I believe my Ambien is kicking in. I'll check back in tomorrow. 
Love to all of you.
Bbl


----------



## Mindi B

BEEBLE!   So wonderful to see you!  Please do come back after a good night's sleep!
tesi, ck said it.  You will rock the coming years!  The fact is, of course, that we stay pretty much the same on the inside regardless of our numerical age.  That old cliche that "Age is just a number" actually has quite a lot of truth in it.  Sadly, for some of us (me), this means we are eternally twelve.  But others plateau at a more sensible level.  Go forth boldly and conquer!  And happy birthday in advance.


----------



## pursecrzy

Anyone else tracking Santa via NORAD?


----------



## mistikat

Given the unseasonably warm weather, is he in a Speedo?


----------



## pursecrzy

Ewwwww! That gave me a bad visual.


----------



## mistikat

pursecrzy said:


> Ewwwww! That gave me a bad visual.



No hyperthermia for Santa!


----------



## pursecrzy

He could cool off at a higher altitude!


----------



## ouija board

BBL!! Good to see you! I'm pretty sure I was up at that wacky hour as well. Nothing wrong with moving for the dogs. Happy dogs equal happy parents. 

Santa in a speedo...yikes! But sadly, appropriate for the current climate. 

Tesi, happy birthday!!


----------



## lulilu

I am sure I will be checking back in, but wanted to wish everyone a wonderful Christmas and holiday.

I am still feeling very wistful, weepy, even though DS1 and DIL are here, and exDH will be here, my sister and family tomorrow, as well as DD1 and family.  I know it's the retirement looming on the 31st.

The girls are going to afternoon tea -- our traditional Christmas Eve event -- at one of the hotels downtown.  Quiet evening, maybe church tonight.  All my presents are wrapped but need the finishing touches of ribbon and bows.  I am starting to get the cooking scheduled mapped out for tomorrow.  One oven stinks on holidays.

Except when my kids were little and we had 8 or 9 under 10 (my nieces and nephews as well) zooming all over the house like IDK what, and I was too tired and goggle-eyed to think -- the holidays always bring back memories that make you miss those special people.  I am sending prayers and good wishes to everyone.


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu:


----------



## etoupebirkin

Merry Christmas and safe travels to everyone!

You ladies make me laugh!!! Santa in a speedo, Yikes!!! 

Mindi, Hope being with the parents is not too hard. Short term remedy Vitamin W(ine).

BBL!!!!!!!! 

Natalie, Congrats on the Birkin!

OB, I hope you guys are doing well. Is LiOB getting some sparkly shooz?

Purse, *big waves*

Mistikat, I'm going to the Caps/Canadiens game on Saturday. It's going to be a great one. 

CK, Give a hug to Mr. Hot Cars for me!!!

Tesi, Lulilu, Meg, CGBig hugs to you ladies, too!

Well earlier this month DH and I paid off our mortgage! Yeah! So now we are reallocating the mortgage $ to renovating two bathrooms in the house. I found a contractor. My thoughts are instead of tile in the bathroom surrounds, I'd use slabs of granite. I hate grout lines. Because of this, the granite is really important. Of course I like the high and exotic priced granites, *smacks head.* Here are some pictures of the ones I like. In the master bath, I am giving up the tub because I want walk-in capabilities. I'll have the tub in the other bathroom, which is a short walk from my bedroom.


----------



## pursecrzy

EB! 

Congrats on being mortgage free! Feels great doesn't it?

Both granites are fab but very different in style and colour. ITA with the fewer grout lines the better. Personally, I like the blue one.


----------



## ck21

Beautiful, EB!  We are about 4 years away from paying off the mortgage.  Looking forward to it!

Happy holidays, girls.  Enjoy and be gentle with yourself.

I am off to pick up Hot Cars from daycare and start a 10 day stretch of doing fun stuff together!


----------



## etoupebirkin

pursecrzy said:


> EB!
> 
> Congrats on being mortgage free! Feels great doesn't it?
> 
> Both granites are fab but very different in style and colour. ITA with the fewer grout lines the better. Personally, I like the blue one.



It's great being mortgage free!!! I have two bathrooms, so I can use both!


----------



## pursecrzy

etoupebirkin said:


> It's great being mortgage free!!! I have two bathrooms, so I can use both!



LOL! Even better! 

We're planning on redoing the master bath at some point. Like you, we'll remove the tub and have a walk in shower. I have the vanity worked out- going from one sink to two and lots of drawers.  We have the terrible builder vanity, it drives me crazy! The big thing is do we want to put in a steam generator or not? They're pricey and need to be plumbed and wired in. DH has sinus issues which it may help alleviate.


----------



## ck21

Our guy is sound asleep.  Stockings are filled and presents are under the tree.  Now to make sure Santa eats the cookies left out for him....


----------



## Mindi B

:santawave: MERRY CHRISTMAS!
And love to dah Peeps.


----------



## lulilu

Merry Christmas -- doggies (instead of kids) woke me early.  Sitting enjoying some alone time with my morning coffee.


----------



## mistikat

Merry Christmas! My critters did the same to me.


----------



## ouija board

Merry Christmas!!! My critters and kid are fast asleep.  DD has woken me up every morning this week, screaming, "3 (2, then 1) more days till Christmas!!" And on the big day..she sleeps in. Go figure. Off to wake everyone up with the smell of bacon!


----------



## ck21

Hope everyone had a wonderful day!!  Hot Cars is still building his Legos...way past his bed time!!!

Great day, it just goes so fast!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Wonderful Christmas Day!   Hope everyone's day was special in some way.

EB, love the granites.  I agree that they're two different looks.  I tend to favor the rich blue, however, the stone look is interesting.  For me it would depend on the look I want once the bathroom is complete.  I'm a very visual person so I can usually envision what I want the finished room to be.   Sometimes I get frustrated until I find a particular item to create the look, but that's just me.  The stone is neutral in case you want to change the color scheme of towels etc, whereas the blue is more limiting in that area.  We are going to,redo our master bath too, but I just had to,wait awhile to get construction woes out of my system after the kitchen was renovated.  Maybe this spring.


----------



## ck21

I love the day after Christmas!  We stayed in and didn't do much.  Hot Cars had a ball building Legos!


----------



## Mindi B

Sending my thoughts to all in Texas.  Are our Texas Peeps okay after yesterday's violent weather?


----------



## ouija board

Drove through a lot of rain and messy roads, but we didn't get any of the tornadoes that Dallas had, thank goodness. Hope any tpfers in that area are safe. Crazy weather, this. Summer yesterday, winter today.


----------



## Mindi B

Glad to hear you are okay, OB!


----------



## ck21

Crazy weather, for sure.  

It's finally looking like we'll get some snow here this week.

I'm purging (again) and it's shocking how much I pull out of the closet, yet it barely makes a difference.


----------



## ck21

I killed chat.

If you need a good laugh, Google "hoverboardfails".  Some of the videos are hilarious.


----------



## ouija board

Ck, I saw hover board videos on the news a few nights ago. That would totally be me, wiping out and breaking my arm or tailbone. Heck, I have sprained my ankle just stepping off a curb..not wearing heels or platforms, just  sensible, sturdy sneakers. 

Which Lego set did Hot Cars get for Christmas?


----------



## Mindi B

What is it about Legos that makes them such perennial favorites?  Why that building toy and not another?  Why didn't I invest in Legos in the '60s?  It is amazing what can be built from those suckers.


----------



## ck21

Lego has become great at Marketing, more so than other building toys.  They also do things right.  How many brands could successfully package  500+ pieces with incredible accuracy?  It's amazing. The packages are always right and the pieces always fit.

Not just one set, OB.  Probably closer to 10, most from my mom!


----------



## ck21

DH says Legos is a better investment than Apple.


----------



## pursecrzy

The Economist had an article on Disney and how it expanded by purchasing Pixar, Marvel and then Lucasfilm. It went on to speculate about other takeover targets, one of which was Lego.


----------



## Mindi B

I'm home!  DH is home!  And the puppies have been picked up from the kennel and THEY are home!  Feels good.
Had a largely pleasant visit with my parents.  Bittersweet, but truly I was generally pleasantly surprised by how well they seemed.  I made the mistake of making a remark like this to my dad, who told me that, no, he was actually not doing at all well, but he covered his pain convincingly.  Now, call me crazy, but the point of "covering" would seem to be NOT letting the other person know "the truth."  So, er, telling me "the truth" would seem, I don't know, counterproductive?
Anyhow.
Hi!


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> I'm home!  DH is home!  And the puppies have been picked up from the kennel and THEY are home!  Feels good.
> Had a largely pleasant visit with my parents.  Bittersweet, but truly I was generally pleasantly surprised by how well they seemed.  I made the mistake of making a remark like this to my dad, who told me that, no, he was actually not doing at all well, but he covered his pain convincingly.  Now, call me crazy, but the point of "covering" would seem to be NOT letting the other person know "the truth."  So, er, telling me "the truth" would seem, I don't know, counterproductive?
> Anyhow.
> Hi!



This is where the tin foil hat comes in handy. Doesn't let "the truth" actually penetrate!


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## ck21

pursecrzy said:


> The Economist had an article on Disney and how it expanded by purchasing Pixar, Marvel and then Lucasfilm. It went on to speculate about other takeover targets, one of which was Lego.




Lego would be a great fit with Disney!


----------



## ck21

Glad you're back home, Mindi!


----------



## ck21

Wins from cleaning today...finding 2 phone chargers.  I also rediscovered the heart shaped cookie cutters I used to use to make heart shaped good for Hot cars.  His heart-shaped grilled cheese for dinner got me big smiles!

Took him to his first movie today. He was ready to go as soon as we ran out of popcorn!


----------



## Mindi B

That kid has his priorities straight!


----------



## tesi

Love to all and wishes for a joyous new year!

Had gobs of family and a kitten with us.  Still cleaning and looking forward to a quiet new year but more of DH's family on Saturday.   Frankly I need a vacation from my vacation.  
Xoxo.


----------



## Mindi B

Love right back atcha, tesi, and to all mah Peeps and their families.  Hoping that the coming year sees increased peace, tolerance, and caring toward all living things.  And minimal scissor suckage.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happy New Year!!! Big hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## ouija board

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## ck21

Happy new year, friends!!!  Love to all!


----------



## chaneljewel

Happy New Year all!  May the year bring you health and happiness!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Just popping in to with everyone a happy, healthy new year


----------



## lulilu

Happy New Year, a little late, everyone.  The 31st was my last day of work.  By the time I got home from NYC, I soon fell asleep on the sofa and missed the actual event.

Now, that Monday is really my first day of retirement, everyone is thinking of things for me to do "since I don't have anything to do."  Like trips to drying cleaner, mall.  But even better (not), I am off to watch DGD's horseback riding lesson this morning.  I hate getting up early, showering and going somewhere on the weekends, let alone an outdoor event.  grrrrr.


----------



## pursecrzy

Happy New Year everyone!

Lulilu, congrats on your retirement


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, lulilu, how "helpful"!  Remember, "No, thank you" is always a valid option!
Congratulations on your retirement, and may you find both contentment and entertainment--in your own way and time.


----------



## ouija board

Lulilu, congratulations on your retirement! Hope this morning wasn't too bad! I rode for many years, and only later in life realized that horse shows and riding lessons are only fun to watch for the people who are actually riding.


----------



## lulilu

Thanks everyone.  It is an early retirement, but it was time for me to stop commuting to NYC.

The riding lesson was cold, but enjoyable -- loved seeing how well she's doing.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Congrats on your retirement!!! Glad the lesson went well.

I love horses. My DD, not so much!!! Maybe one day I'll have a DGD and watch her ride.


----------



## etoupebirkin

DH and I finally settled on granite/marble for the bathrooms. Will post pics later. Stone/slab purveyors won't give clients specific pricing, so I used car analogies to get the range in pricing.

I used:
Lamborghini
Mercedes
Audi

So, one bathroom is Mercedes, the other Lamborghini. Luckily, the Lamborghini one is in the smaller bathroom. But I LOVE it. But it's nice to have the stone chosen. The rest should fall into place from there.


----------



## pursecrzy

Ooh! Can't wait to see the new bathrooms EB!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here's pics of the slabs I am having priced:

1. Marble "Calacutta Blue"
2. Louise Blue
3. Gaya Dream
4. Azurite

The Louise Blue is the Lambo.


----------



## ouija board

Wow, EB, these are all gorgeous! If I ever get up the courage to go through a remodel again, I'm absolutely going the same route, using a stone slab rather than tile.


----------



## ck21

Beautiful, EB!

Lulilu-congrats!  Wishing you much happiness in your retirement!


----------



## Mindi B

Those are all beautiful options, EB.  The third one down, with the icy green-blue, is my personal fave.
Well, 2016 has begun with a big ol' chomp on the cutting devices.
Olive wet the bed last night.  She was sleeping by DH, who doesn't pay attention to whether she is positioned on any of the absorbent surfaces with which I have liberally covered the bed, because, who cares about a little urine?  (He does not make beds or do laundry, so who cares, indeed?)  So in my hurry to strip the bed before the urine soaked through into the mattress, I. . . washed the tv/DVD universal remote.  The one that they don't make anymore.  The one we relied on.  DH is so angry he can't speak--This is another example of how my mania for cleanliness results in catastrophe.
Anybody know any good divorce attorneys?  I'm kidding, but only sort of.
Crap, crap, crap.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi, sorry about the bed and the converter. Have you tried Ebay? Source of much discontinued tech? And sometimes putting wet electronics in a bin of uncooked rice dries them out and makes them functional again. Worth a try.


----------



## Mindi B

It's toast, misti.  Screen ruined.  Deadity dead dead.  And DH has already cruised eBay, though of course we can keep an eye out.  Both good ideas, but alas, I am still doomed.  Seriously, this is The Worst Mistake I Have Ever Made.  This week.  Though I have hope I can surpass myself, given enough time.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> It's toast, misti.  Screen ruined.  Deadity dead dead.  And DH has already cruised eBay, though of course we can keep an eye out.  Both good ideas, but alas, I am still doomed.  Seriously, this is The Worst Mistake I Have Ever Made.  This week.  Though I have hope I can surpass myself, given enough time.



I'm sure you are already thinking this but ... why is the fact that he didn't keep an eye on Miss Olive and her proximity to wee pads on the bed not part of this Worst Mistake Ever?


----------



## Mindi B

Because his priorities are Important and mine are neurotic.  Or, more thoughtfully, because our concerns are generally very different.  He really doesn't much care about stuff like clean sheets and so forth, while I was raised to equate dirt with immorality.  And I was raised to be a ditz about money, whereas numbers, including or perhaps especially those with dollar signs in front of them, are literally DH's bread and butter.  All longstanding issues.  Obviously.  And at the moment I am preparing to do something he really, really doesn't want me to do (that involves the outflow of $) and so I am already on his sh*t list.  This merely confirms my status.
Not a happy morning.


----------



## mistikat

Maybe Mr. Mindi's 2016 new year's resolution addition should be ... take your foot off the brake.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Love that.  By the way, I am acutely aware that some of our beloved Peeps are without their DHs and would welcome the opportunity to have a knock-down drag-out fight with a spouse. So I don't mean to be flippant about my marital woes, with a decidedly lower-case w.  I've just been trying really hard not to poke the hornet's nest in the past weeks because I am going against DH's wishes at the moment in a moderately big way.  Not that I don't have rights, of course, but neither of us should act without consideration of the other's wishes, and I am doing that, a little, at the moment.  And I feel profoundly stupid, to boot.  Poo.


----------



## megt10

lulilu said:


> Thanks everyone.  It is an early retirement, but it was time for me to stop commuting to NYC.
> 
> The riding lesson was cold, but enjoyable -- loved seeing how well she's doing.


Congratulations on your early retirement. I am sure that you will be kept so busy that you will wonder how you ever got anything done while you were working.


etoupebirkin said:


> DH and I finally settled on granite/marble for the bathrooms. Will post pics later. Stone/slab purveyors won't give clients specific pricing, so I used car analogies to get the range in pricing.
> 
> I used:
> Lamborghini
> Mercedes
> Audi
> 
> So, one bathroom is Mercedes, the other Lamborghini. Luckily, the Lamborghini one is in the smaller bathroom. But I LOVE it. But it's nice to have the stone chosen. The rest should fall into place from there.





etoupebirkin said:


> Here's pics of the slabs I am having priced:
> 
> 1. Marble "Calacutta Blue"
> 2. Louise Blue
> 3. Gaya Dream
> 4. Azurite
> 
> The Louise Blue is the Lambo.


They are all gorgeous choices. Congrats on the bathroom remodeling. 


Mindi B said:


> Those are all beautiful options, EB.  The third one down, with the icy green-blue, is my personal fave.
> Well, 2016 has begun with a big ol' chomp on the cutting devices.
> Olive wet the bed last night.  She was sleeping by DH, who doesn't pay attention to whether she is positioned on any of the absorbent surfaces with which I have liberally covered the bed, because, who cares about a little urine?  (He does not make beds or do laundry, so who cares, indeed?)  So in my hurry to strip the bed before the urine soaked through into the mattress, I. . . washed the tv/DVD universal remote.  The one that they don't make anymore.  The one we relied on.  DH is so angry he can't speak--This is another example of how my mania for cleanliness results in catastrophe.
> Anybody know any good divorce attorneys?  I'm kidding, but only sort of.
> Crap, crap, crap.



Oh geez, I am so sorry. Maybe it is time for a new system? They aren't that expensive these days.


----------



## etoupebirkin

*Mindi*, Sorry about the remote and the pee pee. I'm with you on the cleanliness stuff.
I'm sure the remote is findable somewhere on the Internetz, but it may take some searching and $$$. Is the big $ purchase for something pretty or fun?!!!

The green one you like is a cross between green chrysoprase and emerald in color and has a painterly feeling. That one will probably add a half a birkin unit to the total cost--the Louise Blue will add at least a birkin unit to the costs. It's likely to be $200 sf and I need about 100 sf of material. Though, the original estimate from the remodeler includes granite costs of up to $50 per sf. Oy. And I have not even gotten to the fixtures...

*OB*, granite on the walls is a complicated install due to the weight. They may need to reinforce the walls/floors. Will not know until they begin demolition. Luckily both walls where the granite will hang are likely load bearing. I have a feeling it's going to be buckle up we are in for an expensive ride.

Big waves to meg, Misti, CK, purse, tesi, Mme B, Lulilu and chanel


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, I know just why you reacted that way.  I equate dirt the same way.  And I also make mistakes in my rush to correct problems -- sometimes it's worse than the problem.  Then I am 2x anxious.  Do you have a waterproof mattress cover?  That might help alleviate worry a bit.  

I am no help with the remote as I can't figure out my tv, what with the apple, netflix, firestick, etc. my daughter has on it.  I have to get her to fix the channel/source before she goes out.

EB, love your choices.  I am with Mindi on #3 -- beautiful.


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu, _thank you_--I feel less anomalous!    We should get together sometime and CLEAN something!


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Those are all beautiful options, EB.  The third one down, with the icy green-blue, is my personal fave.
> Well, 2016 has begun with a big ol' chomp on the cutting devices.
> Olive wet the bed last night.  She was sleeping by DH, who doesn't pay attention to whether she is positioned on any of the absorbent surfaces with which I have liberally covered the bed, because, who cares about a little urine?  (He does not make beds or do laundry, so who cares, indeed?)  So in my hurry to strip the bed before the urine soaked through into the mattress, I. . . washed the tv/DVD universal remote.  The one that they don't make anymore.  The one we relied on.  DH is so angry he can't speak--This is another example of how my mania for cleanliness results in catastrophe.
> Anybody know any good divorce attorneys?  I'm kidding, but only sort of.
> Crap, crap, crap.



Try, if you haven't already, Googling "refurbished Universal Remote Control". Even Amazon lists some and you may get lucky. Worked for us once. Boys and their toys.....jeez!


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Those are all beautiful options, EB.  The third one down, with the icy green-blue, is my personal fave.
> Well, 2016 has begun with a big ol' chomp on the cutting devices.
> Olive wet the bed last night.  She was sleeping by DH, who doesn't pay attention to whether she is positioned on any of the absorbent surfaces with which I have liberally covered the bed, because, who cares about a little urine?  (He does not make beds or do laundry, so who cares, indeed?)  So in my hurry to strip the bed before the urine soaked through into the mattress, I. . . washed the tv/DVD universal remote.  The one that they don't make anymore.  The one we relied on.  DH is so angry he can't speak--This is another example of how my mania for cleanliness results in catastrophe.
> Anybody know any good divorce attorneys?  I'm kidding, but only sort of.
> Crap, crap, crap.



I'm not a huge clean freak but urine in the bedding? I'd have done what you did, strip the bed immediately and washed the sheets.


----------



## Mindi B

css, we will trawl the Internetz for sure, and yup, pursey, urine in the bed is non-negotiable.  The issue in this case was that since DH had ignored all precautionary surfaces, the urine went straight through the (fitted) sheet, into the mattress cover and topper.  So EVERYTHING right down to the mattress had to come off and be washed and put back on, which had not been on my agenda for the day.  So I was peeved, and he was peeved.  And then I washed the remote.  Eeep.


----------



## stillfabulous

Mindi B said:


> I. . . washed the tv/DVD universal remote.  The one that they don't make anymore.  The one we relied on.




Mindi, I am so sorry to hear you are suffering over this. When the dust settles, hopefully DH will come to the realization that it's just a remote. No one is hurt. No one died. It's a thing, and--with patience--chances are good you will find a replacement. 

To take mistikat's suggestion a step further, you could set up a Google Alert for the make and model number of the remote. You can opt to have matches automatically emailed to you, so you won't have to remember to continually search for it on eBay. Good luck!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, I know exactly how you feel about the unexpected laundry run. DD used to wet her bed at night, and it's no fun stripping and remaking the bed in the middle of the night, then doing a load of laundry in the morning. But a pee soaked mattress (which cannot be washed in any reliable fashion) is just an absolute NO. I don't care what baking soda remedies there are on the Internet, you never get rid of the smell. Sorry about the remote. An unfortunate casualty in the battle against pee. Hopefully one will turn up online somewhere.


----------



## megt10

pursecrzy said:


> i'm not a huge clean freak but urine in the bedding? I'd have done what you did, strip the bed immediately and washed the sheets.



+1


----------



## Mindi B

Aw, thank you, stillfab!  A good idea to harness the Power of Google!  And thank you, OB and meg.  "Battle against pee"!


----------



## ck21

I'm sorry, Mindi.  Hoping for cheerier days and a new remote!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, ck!  Upwards and onwards!  My SIL says her house post-Christmas is Lego Central.  Yours, too?


----------



## mistikat

Lego is great unless and until you step on a piece.

Ow.


----------



## Mindi B

Leg-ow.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> Leg-ow.



Mindi, Speaking of corny jokes, I had a thought while driving around today. 

You had a ha-pee New Year!


*running and ducking for cover*


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, ck!  Upwards and onwards!  My SIL says her house post-Christmas is Lego Central.  Yours, too?




Oh, yes, Lego central here.


----------



## chaneljewel

Agree with the others Mindi that urine in the bed is a HUGE NO!   Tell DH that replacing the remote is MUCH cheaper than replacing a mattress!   Then again, maybe not until he's in a better mood.  I'm sure that he can find a worthy remote that's even better than the 'washed up' one...sorry, just trying to make you smile.  
DH, gorgeous slabs of color!  Stone is so interesting and beautiful!   Your bathrooms are going to look amazing!
Btw, I FINALLy found Mallomars when I was in Baltimore.  Delicious!


----------



## Mindi B

etoupebirkin said:


> Mindi, Speaking of corny jokes, I had a thought while driving around today.
> 
> You had a ha-pee New Year!
> 
> 
> *running and ducking for cover*



*hurling soft objects in EB's direction*


----------



## Mindi B

chaneljewel said:


> Agree with the others Mindi that urine in the bed is a HUGE NO!   Tell DH that replacing the remote is MUCH cheaper than replacing a mattress!   Then again, maybe not until he's in a better mood.  *I'm sure that he can find a worthy remote that's even better than the 'washed up' one.*..sorry, just trying to make you smile.
> DH, gorgeous slabs of color!  Stone is so interesting and beautiful!   Your bathrooms are going to look amazing!
> Btw, I FINALLy found Mallomars when I was in Baltimore.  Delicious!



*hurling soft objects in chanel's direction*

You guys are soooo punny.


----------



## pursecrzy

That's how we roll 

Dead serious.


----------



## Mindi B

Do NOT mess with us.


----------



## pursecrzy

Dead serious is a thread, now closed, in Relationships & Family. Very entertaining!


----------



## Mindi B

Really?  It sounds. . . interesting.  I generally stay in Hermes/Chat.  I figure I can get into enough trouble here.  And really, I don't want to spread my awesomeness too thin.  You know, thin awesomeness, not good.


----------



## Mindi B

There's this dog food commercial that uses the tagline, "Inside your dog lives the soul of a wolf."
Well, this morning, my wolf Henry rubbed himself all over my head while making ecstatic snorting noises.
Just sayin'.


----------



## ouija board

My "wolf" snores when she sleeps and needs an alarm clock to wake her up in the morning. Not sure the wolf in her would hack it in the wild!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Inside my cat (Rocket) lives the heart of a chicken.


----------



## tesi

how i miss you all when i am gone&#8230;&#8230;..

lulilu-congrats on retirement, now we certainly will have to meet up at KOP! 

mindi-  sorry about the P incident-  to be honest my dh has ZERO patience for my canine.  at least your dh loves the pups&#8230;..its just you that suffers the consequences of the incident,
unpleasant as that may be. 

eb-  those granites are gorgeous.  i love the third down as well! 

and could it maybe just get a little warmer up here??  these wind chills are unpleasant..

love to all.


----------



## Mindi B

ouija board said:


> My "wolf" snores when she sleeps and needs an alarm clock to wake her up in the morning. Not sure the wolf in her would hack it in the wild!



Yup.  Henry would be a wild dog for about four minutes.  Then he'd be a tasty morsel for some other critter.  Four minutes.  Olive, on the other hand, would take over a pack of coyotes and use them to do her bidding.



etoupebirkin said:


> Inside my cat (Rocket) lives the heart of a chicken.



Aw, Rocket, don't you listen to your mama!  Discretion is the better part of valor.


----------



## anthrosphere

Oh Rebecca Minkoff, you're so original.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!   But, she added studs!


----------



## etoupebirkin

It's probably enough change to keep the patent lawyers away!

Also, I wrote the first of the big checks yesterday for my reno. I'll get pricing on the stones later this week.


----------



## Mindi B

Yup.  It's not a copy, it's an homage! 
Ooooh, reno excitement!  And reno payment!  Okay, the latter is less fun.


----------



## pug*shoes

I know I'm late, but a little lurker stopping in to wish everyone a wonderful 2016! 

Hope this year sucks scissors less and brings joy and lots of fun shiny items/leather goods/toys/smiles/whatever strikes your fancy! (lol, did that cover all bases? oh and food. lots of good food. )

Best from my little wolfpack to all of yours (and EB's lil chicken ) 

(and omg EB, I love the reno granites, can't wait to hear more about it)


----------



## Madam Bijoux

anthrosphere said:


> Oh Rebecca Minkoff, you're so original.


 


Are we sure the first part of her last name is "mink"?????


----------



## Mindi B

Ha, Madam!  It actually took me a couple of secs, but I got it!  
Hello, Pugsy!  And a very happy 2016 filled with fabulous snorgles to you and your family!  Smooches to the puglets!


----------



## pug*shoes

Mindi B said:


> Ha, Madam!  It actually took me a couple of secs, but I got it!
> Hello, Pugsy!  And a very happy 2016 filled with fabulous snorgles to you and your family!  Smooches to the puglets!



Thanks Mindi! Puglets say thank you for the smooches! They send smooches and pug wiggles to you, Olive and Henry


----------



## ck21

pursecrzy said:


> Dead serious is a thread, now closed, in Relationships & Family. Very entertaining!




Sounds like one I should go read!!


----------



## pursecrzy

Pugs! Happy New Year to you and the boys.

Ck, let me know what you think of that thread.


----------



## pursecrzy

I killed chat


----------



## ouija board

Now I'm curious what a thread called Dead Serious in Relationships & Family might be about...

Happy New Year, Pugsy!!


----------



## ck21

I still need to read it.  Sounds like I also need to watch "making of a murderer".


----------



## mistikat

ck21 said:


> I still need to read it.  Sounds like I also need to watch "making of a murderer".



I love true crime and I couldn't get into it. I might try again. I think I lasted until about a third of the way into the first episode.


----------



## ck21

mistikat said:


> I love true crime and I couldn't get into it. I might try again. I think I lasted until about a third of the way into the first episode.




Around here everyone is talking about it, maybe because the case was in our neighboring state....?

Vibes for our little Hot Cars who is fighting a little bug.


----------



## mistikat

Yes, there is definitely a lot of buzz about it, online as well.


----------



## chaneljewel

The case was discussed on the Today Show and GMA.   Interesting although I doubt I'll watch it.


----------



## lulilu

My son, who is a tv documentary freak, told us to watch Making a Murderer.  He also was a a volunteer at the DC Innocence Project.  So I binge watched it over two days.  It is causing some very divisive responses everywhere, including in our TV forum.  No spoilers by me.

CK, sympathy to the little guy.  I am fighting (unsuccessfully) a cold as well.  I can't believe I didn't get a cold for the past two years of riding the NYC subways and trains, yet home one week and I have a full blown cold.  grrrr.


----------



## AnaTeresa

So excited, I had to share. Snagged a new to me 90cm Chasse en Inde AND my _first_ 140cm shawl today!  

Now I have three 90 cm scarves (Chasse en Inde, Qu'Importe le Flacon, and Etandards et Bannieres), and a 140cm shawl (Au Gre du Vent). I've purchased all of these in the past year - I think I've been bitten by the H bug!

There is nothing like the thrill of finding a pattern you love for sale in the color you'd been looking for.


----------



## lulilu

AnaTeresa said:


> So excited, I had to share. Snagged a new to me 90cm Chasse en Inde AND my _first_ 140cm shawl today!
> 
> Now I have three 90 cm scarves (Chasse en Inde, Qu'Importe le Flacon, and Etandards et Bannieres), and a 140cm shawl (Au Gre du Vent). I've purchased all of these in the past year - I think I've been bitten by the H bug!
> 
> There is nothing like the thrill of finding a pattern you love for sale in the color you'd been looking for.



Congratulations!  The H bug is pretty serious and generally incurable.


----------



## ck21

Congrats, AnaTeresa.

Hot Cars is still under the weather.  He feels great for a few hours and then the low grade fever and aches return.  Hoping for a better day for him tomorrow!


----------



## etoupebirkin

lulilu said:


> Congratulations!  The H bug is pretty serious and generally incurable.



I can second that! Your wallet and you will never quite have the same relationship!


----------



## Ktcloset

There's nothing like finding exactly what you want! Enjoy


----------



## AnaTeresa

Thank you all! I just love the intricacy and story behind so many of the patterns. It is so fun to find a scarf that truly suits your personality, not only in color, but in pattern.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Well the granite is not going to work out. The quote was an additional $32K just for the stone and installation. And they were saying what a difficult installation it was going to be. DH and I are skittish that over time, the weight of the granite was going to cause problems down the road. So I'm back to square one with tile.

I have to say I am a bit upset.


----------



## ck21

Bummer, EB.  Sounds like the right decision, though.


----------



## mistikat

ck21 said:


> Bummer, EB.  Sounds like the right decision, though.



How is Hot Cars doing today, CK?


----------



## Mindi B

Just checking in.  ck, Is Hot Cars feeling better?
EB, of course you're disappointed about the stone, but that price, added to the threat that the installation would be unusually difficult AND might lead to structural issues down the road. . . .well, you are better off sidestepping that whole looming headache.  There may be some stone options that are still doable (a less weighty type? Stone tiles rather than slabs?) and if not, tile options can be stunning.  Have you seen much glass tile?  It is spectacular, like little pieces of colored light, and comes in every glorious shade you can imagine.  It requires someone knowledgeable in its installation (which I gather is different from that of standard opaque tile) but I have my heart set on using it someday.
Keep us posted as the decision process continues!  We know you have awesome taste; the bathrooms will be FABULOUS.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I spent yesterday going to differing tile/stone shops and wrapping my brain around something new. I realized I needed to make a first decision from which the others would follow. My coffee shop was having a show of a local artist. I started my day there. I saw a painting I liked and went on my merry way, saying I'll think about it. It's of the Potomac River in Spring from Great Falls Park or Riverbend.

My first stop was to the Tile Shop in Tysons. It's like Lowes for tile. Most of the stone/ceramic/glass tiles there are fine, but nothing unusual or anything really to love. 

The next stop was the granite warehouse, because one of the ideas floated was to do half the walls in granite and the other half tile. So I looked at granite and tile options and walked away reasonably happy that I'd find something. 

I knew of an architectural tile store in Old Town Alexandria and decided to go there. I struck gold. Mindi, as you say there is a dizzying array of options. So it's likely that I'll go for a combination of glass and ceramic tile. I'll probably have a couple of custom mosaic tile murals made. I also met with a designer there and told her about what I'd like. A custom mosaic tile mural will be at the same price point or slightly less than 1 slab of exotic granite.

On the way home I decided to purchase the painting (on approval) from the show. It's really perfect for the space. 

Here are pictures of tile, sample murals (they can be made in any size or in any color palette) I like and the painting I bought. My thoughts in the master bathroom are to use the blue glass tiles, with a horizontal waterlily mosaic in the color palette of my painting with a ceramic tile frame around it.

For the hall bathroom, I might do a dramatic sunflower mosaic and keep the rest quite simple. Sunflowers are just happy flowers.


----------



## ouija board

Those murals are AMAZING, EB. I had to look twice to see that the water lilies were tile, not a painting. I can't wait to see the finished bathrooms.

Ck, hope Hot Cars is on the mend!


----------



## ck21

Wow, love those EB!

After a rough night, Hot Cars is feeling much better.  He had a high fever, but refused to take medicine and wanted to sleep right next to me, making us both hot.  I hardly slept, just worrying about how hot he was and trying to keep cool towels on him.

Now he's much more himself, though we're all dealing with the heartbreak of our Vikings losing.


----------



## pursecrzy

EB- were you at the Caps game tonight?

Sorry to hear the granite is a no go but those mosaics are amazing!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I'm not at the Caps game, but I did see Ovi's 500th. Very Cool. I'm getting excited about the tile. My renovator won't be happy as it will take 10-12 weeks to get the mosaics designed and fabricated. His business model (profit) is based on doing renovations quickly, as opposed to more custom jobs. His workmanship is great. But he's used to people picking readily available materials at Lowes and the Tile Shop. HIs Angie's List rating is the best in the area.

But now things are starting to gel in my mind. Last weekend DH and I did a bike ride to Old Town Alexandria and we peered into the window at the shop. They were closed because it was a Sunday. But they have the type of tile that is unique. I told the designer I did not want my bathrooms to look like a mid-range Marriott. My house is filled with items that have a design sensibility that is warm, artistic and a little off beat. My house is not off the shelf.

I've got both kids at home tonight. I'm a happy girl.

 DD also got a promotion at her job after 4-5 months. It means she's working at another hospital. But it will build her resume for medical school.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, I KNEW you'd take those lemons and make lemonade.  I bet when the final designs are completed they will end up being more you than even the priciest stone slab could have been.  And NO ONE will have a bathroom like yours!  And a big congrats to your DD.  Given that you and DH have done well in life, it is a tribute that your kids don't expect to have things handed to them, but clearly know the value of and have the capacity for hard work.  You did good, mom and dad.  
ck, those high fevers little ones get are so scary.  I can completely imagine how you lay awake beside him as the mom-monitor.  So happy to hear he is feeling more chipper today.  All his Chat Aunties were anxious.


----------



## chaneljewel

Good for you EB to do what you want with the renovations.  I was somewhat stubborn with my choices too but am so, so happy that I held out with my decisions.  It's your home and your money so...the contractor just has to deal with it,


----------



## chaneljewel

Hope hot cars is feeling better.  It's just so scary when your kids are ill!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I hope Mr. Hot Cars is feeling better too!

Thanks for your support. I'm pretty comfortable with my decision.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Harkening back to Chat hump day tradition of old. Yes, this is a real eBay auction and if I could justify the price, I'd buy it.

Have a great day everyone!



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Button-Large-18th-C-Georgian-Scene-Under-Glass-Animal-Husbandry-BAAAAAAAH-/331736616185?hash=item4d3d0b0cf9:g:ZCgAAOSwAYtWJZPI


----------



## mistikat

Is it wrong that I think it's funny that the first thing in the description is, "Your satisfaction always is guaranteed." in huge type?


----------



## etoupebirkin

I did not make that connection so to speak! Thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## mistikat

I'd say any time but I'm guessing that button is one of a kind. Thankfully.


----------



## Mindi B

That is simply marvelous.  It has such a pastoral innocence to it.  I want it blown up and made into a wall hanging.  Um, is that wrong?


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> That is simply marvelous.  It has such a pastoral innocence to it.  I want it blown up and made into a wall hanging.  Um, is that wrong?



I'd say it deserves its own needlepoint cushion.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, you're right about the pastoral innocence part. I originally was looking for an antique button for a sweater I've made. I'm a pretty conservative dresser, so if I bought it and put it on the sweater, I'd raise eyebrows.  It reminds me of the movie the Birdcage, the scene with the china. 

I bet the eBay vendor is wondering how on earth there's been a spike in clicks to his listing.


----------



## mistikat

EB, I am guessing the Ebay vendor probably knows the um, value of the button and is just waiting for a less conservative dresser to snap it up!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> That is simply marvelous.  It has such a pastoral innocence to it.  I want it blown up and made into a wall hanging.  Um, is that wrong?




Not at all! I actually know several people who would find that image very appropriate to hang that in their office. Not as a joke, it's just what they do everyday! But not for $1600, yikes!


----------



## ouija board

EB, you could totally rock the animal husbandry button. It looks very vintage and conservative..until you look closely! Of course, anyone looking that closely at my clothing would get a fist to the nose before they realized what the goats were doing.


----------



## chaneljewel

Quite interesting EB.  The seller's other items are unique and fun too!


----------



## ck21

That's funny!  

Hot Cars is finally feeling better.  What a rough week he had!


----------



## Mindi B

ouija board said:


> EB, you could totally rock the animal husbandry button. It looks very vintage and conservative..until you look closely! Of course, anyone looking that closely at my clothing would get a fist to the nose before they realized what the goats were doing.



:lolots:


----------



## Mindi B

So sorry to hear that, ck--but really glad Collin is better.  Darn it, that thing hung on for a while, huh?
Give him a smooch from the Chat Aunties.


----------



## tesi

Pleased to hear hot cars is feeling better.    Hope all are well in chat land.    
Love to all!


----------



## etoupebirkin

ouija board said:


> EB, you could totally rock the animal husbandry button. It looks very vintage and conservative..until you look closely! Of course, anyone looking that closely at my clothing would get a fist to the nose before they realized what the goats were doing.



Yes, I know I can rock the button. But $1,600-$1,700 for a button does seem excessive, even on an Hermes sub forum.


----------



## ck21

And the verdict is in...strep.  The type that doesn't cause a sore throat.  Never knew there was such a thing!


----------



## Mindi B

Oooooh, that's a nasty bug, ck.  Does the doctor think Hot Cars fought it off or will he do a course of antibiotics?  I had strep with no sore throat as a grown-up and I was miserable--poor Collin!


----------



## pursecrzy

2016 has not started well for celebs. Bowie, Rickman and Angelil


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> And the verdict is in...strep.  The type that doesn't cause a sore throat.  Never knew there was such a thing!



Hope Mr. Hot Cars feels better soon!


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Oooooh, that's a nasty bug, ck.  Does the doctor think Hot Cars fought it off or will he do a course of antibiotics?  I had strep with no sore throat as a grown-up and I was miserable--poor Collin!




Antibiotics for our guy!!

Hope everyone is having s great week!


----------



## Mindi B

Good, ck.  Blast that bug outta existence.
TGIF, Chatsters.


----------



## ck21

Happy Saturday!!  Freezing cold here!!  
I briefly ventured out, but now we're snuggled in.  Eating Chinese food and watching football.  How are you guys??

The school semester starts Tuesday.  As is par for the course, I have lots to do to get ready!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Chinese food and Caps hockey tonight.

Busy day, spent 3 hours in the tile shop, then went to the bathroom fixture place, then went to work for 2 hours. Hence Chinese food and vitamin W.


----------



## tesi

well-  having lived as long as i have i never experienced what i did this morning.   tornado warning&#8230;&#8230;and it was close.   the alert came through a little after 5am, although it was quiet then.  threw on some comfy clothes quickly and the massive thunderstorms rolled in.  lights off and on, also the tv in and out.  we were assessing where to hide when we saw the green sky and heard that roar they talk about.  immediately tucked ourselves in the guest room closet for about 15 minutes.  it went through quickly, and the reports were a 84 mile an hour gust came through.   palm fronds down everywhere and we saw 2 big banyans down on our morning walk.  

for those of you that live with the possibility of tornadoes on a more regular basis&#8230;.my heavens how terribly frightening.   

i hope all of you here are well, and enjoying some projects and happy times.  my thoughts are with you.  xo


----------



## Mindi B

Experienced this while living in the Midwest, and yup, it's terrifying.  Glad there was no more serious damage in your area than a few poor trees, tesi!


----------



## ouija board

Tesi, how scary! Thank goodness you are ok!


----------



## ck21

tesi said:


> well-  having lived as long as i have i never experienced what i did this morning.   tornado warningand it was close.   the alert came through a little after 5am, although it was quiet then.  threw on some comfy clothes quickly and the massive thunderstorms rolled in.  lights off and on, also the tv in and out.  we were assessing where to hide when we saw the green sky and heard that roar they talk about.  immediately tucked ourselves in the guest room closet for about 15 minutes.  it went through quickly, and the reports were a 84 mile an hour gust came through.   palm fronds down everywhere and we saw 2 big banyans down on our morning walk.
> 
> for those of you that live with the possibility of tornadoes on a more regular basis.my heavens how terribly frightening.
> 
> i hope all of you here are well, and enjoying some projects and happy times.  my thoughts are with you.  xo




Yes, it can be frightening.  I imagine it's like those in earthquake areas in that you get used to it.  Tornado warnings aren't uncommon, but actual touch downs are much more rare.  Homes here are also generally built for it.  Nearly every home has a basement, which is the best place to be.  
The warning systems have also improved greatly, which helps tremendously.

So glad you are safe, Tesi!


----------



## Mindi B

The news is discussing those storms in your area, tesi.  Looks like there was some significant damage, but in the way of tornados, it was selective.  We have all seen those aerial photos of one house destroyed while its neightbor stands intact.  Such a scary, unpredictable weather phenomenon.
One day, living in MN, we had what must have been either a small tornado or a significant microburst at our home.  When I returned, our iron patio furniture had been pushed into a jumble on the opposite side of the deck from where it usually sat.  The table alone probably weighed 300 pounds. . . . the power in the wind is remarkable. 
Here we are having our first measurable snow of the season.  Wheee?


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi, remember, there's only about 6 weeks of winter left and it hasn't been too bad to this point.


----------



## Mindi B

You are completely correct, pursey, and I'm truly not complaining.  It's actually kinda purty this morning, still clean and white and crisp.


----------



## lulilu

We had a bit of snow yesterday afternoon as well -- really just on lawns and such.  But this Friday promises a lot of snow.  Yippeee.  I am done with winter already.  It's freeeeeeezing outside and I have spent the morning putting on and taking off 4 doggie coats every 30 mins


----------



## etoupebirkin

Sunday I got invited to a party at my local H store. It was an epic day. I will post pics. I'm a happy girl.


----------



## chaneljewel

Ahhh...do show the pics EB.  Did you end up with something beautiful?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Actually seven beautiful things. But I need to figure out how to get post them from my phone. Had an exhausting day. I'll try to figure it out in the morning. I need some shut eye.


----------



## ck21

Wow!  Looking forward to the pics, EB!  

Back to work tomorrow.  I love long weekends!!


----------



## Mindi B

*Holding my breath until EB posts pics*


----------



## Mindi B

*Turning a lovely shade of cyan*


----------



## Mindi B

*Feeling a trifle light-hea


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi! Do we need to call an ambulance for you? Or do you want firemen to give you oxygen


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> *Holding my breath until EB posts pics*



Well, blue is a nice colour on you.


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi,

Sorry to keep you waiting. Having some technical issues. Need to go back to work.


----------



## mistikat

etoupebirkin said:


> Mindi,
> 
> Sorry to keep you waiting. Having some technical issues. Need to go back to work.



I think that sound I heard was Mindi gasping for breath again....


----------



## ouija board

Can't wait to see what you got, EB!!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, don't you worry about ME, EB.  I'll just be here waiting patiently, flopping and gasping on the floor like an expiring goldfish.  No problem.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> Oh, don't you worry about ME, EB.  I'll just be here waiting patiently, flopping and gasping on the floor like an expiring goldfish.  No problem.



While the song Blue plays in the background...


----------



## Mindi B

misti, how did you get ahold of my high school yearbook picture?  I was voted "most likely to end up in a dentist's aquarium"!


----------



## mistikat

... but with the best teeth.


----------



## Mindi B

:greengrin:


----------



## etoupebirkin

Let's see if this works ladies...


----------



## etoupebirkin

And here's the big box!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, No more flopping and gasping!!!


----------



## mistikat

Gorgeous, EB! Is the Kelly in the new colour macassar?


----------



## etoupebirkin

It's Brique Togo. I've been pestering my store about a workhorse Kelly in a neutral color. I once had a Brique Clemence birkin that I sold--and I've regretted selling it. So this is a good substitute.


----------



## dharma

etoupebirkin said:


> It's Brique Togo. I've been pestering my store about a workhorse Kelly in a neutral color. I once had a Brique Clemence birkin that I sold--and I've regretted selling it. So this is a good substitute.



Oh, what a perfect time to peek in here!  EB, what gorgeous, fabulous purchases!! Many congrats!!  Enjoy your new workhorse and a Happy New Year to you! hope to see you soon!

PS. Mistikat, macassar is a very dark brown.. I think it's named after a type of ebony wood. Recently purchased a CDC in this color and it's beautiful and mysterious in exotic.


----------



## mistikat

Interesting. I thought brique had white contrast stitching. Maybe the new ones don't. Or maybe I'm thinking of noisette. After a while, the colours tend to blend together.


----------



## plomeplome

Can I ask something, I has just bought a nilo kelly from a boutique but just noticed that there isnt any artisan stamp on the strap or anywhere on the bag. Is that normal?


----------



## etoupebirkin

The receipt says brique, but they did say they reformatted the color. So they may have changed the stitching color. Regardless, I'm really happy with the color. It's a true terra cotta. 

I also picked up a Verdura bead bracelet today that I had made to match my Turquoise bead strand. The can join together to make my necklace longer. Luckily they showed mercy on the pricing. But it's been an expensive week.


----------



## mistikat

plomeplome said:


> Can I ask something, I has just bought a nilo kelly from a boutique but just noticed that there isnt any artisan stamp on the strap or anywhere on the bag. Is that normal?



Welcome. We don't discuss what makes items authentic. If you have concerns, I suggest you talk to the staff at the Hermes store where you purchased the bag.


----------



## ck21

Wow!!  Amazing, EB!!  Love it all!


----------



## Mindi B

All wonderful choices, EB.  That cw of "Under the Sea" is on my list, too.  Your naughtiness is my vicarious enjoyment!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Spent the last two hours on a fool's errand. Trying to find a snow blower...

I think DH and I will hire some neighborhood kids or do it ourselves.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I'm glad you ladies like my naughtiness.


----------



## mistikat

etoupebirkin said:


> I'm glad you ladies like my naughtiness.



That's epic naughtiness!


----------



## pursecrzy

EB!

Love all the new goodies!


----------



## ouija board

Love the goodies, EB!! Good luck with the snow removal. Hiring a couple of kids sounds like the way to go.


----------



## ck21

My new custom made bag....


----------



## JulesB68

That bag looks lovely CK. Hope Hotcars is responding well to the meds?

Fabulous purchases EB. Like Mindi, definitely left gasping for breath! I think orange boxes must get very lonely if they come home one at a time, so you've very generously given them lots of friends to play with!
According to the all-en.hermes website, there should only be 6 cws of Sieste but yours makes number 8 that we've found. Got to love the mysteries of H! I really love this one too! Already bought 2; I can't buy a third, can I?! Really shouldn't ask that question here!


----------



## Mindi B

True, Jules, this is not the place to look for Hermes boundary-setting.  Three?  Heck, yes! 
ck, great bag!


----------



## ck21

Yes, Jules, thankfully Hot Cars has responded well.  He felt well enough to throw an all out fit this morning because he couldn't find a certain lego spaceship.  He was still pouting when I brought him to daycare....


----------



## etoupebirkin

If he has energy to throw a tantrum, he's got to be feeling somewhat better. BTW, your new bag looks beautiful and practical.


----------



## etoupebirkin

JulesB68 said:


> That bag looks lovely CK. Hope Hotcars is responding well to the meds?
> 
> Fabulous purchases EB. Like Mindi, definitely left gasping for breath! I think orange boxes must get very lonely if they come home one at a time, so you've very generously given them lots of friends to play with!
> According to the all-en.hermes website, there should only be 6 cws of Sieste but yours makes number 8 that we've found. Got to love the mysteries of H! I really love this one too! Already bought 2; I can't buy a third, can I?! Really shouldn't ask that question here!



I am a master enabler, my motto is, just buy it! I rarely regret what I buy, especially Hermes,


----------



## Mindi B

etoupebirkin said:


> I am a master enabler, my motto is, just buy it! I rarely regret what I buy, especially Hermes,



I am wholly in favor of this motto. . . .  Alas, neither my DH nor my bank account agree.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> I am wholly in favor of this motto. . . .  Alas, neither my DH nor my bank account agree.



Neither do mine, but they are _accepting_. 

BTW, the bag's name is Abby.


----------



## Mindi B

DH can occasionally be cajoled, but my bank account is surprisingly inflexible about these issues.  I have suggested couples' counseling, but it says it is too busy.  Sigh.


----------



## lulilu

EB, have always loved that color -- great bag!

CK, you are becoming a bag designer!  the big stitches remind me of some Celine bags and wallets I coveted a couple of years ago.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Preparing for the Snowpocalypse. My area is supposed to get the most snow. 

Work: check
Shovels: check
Food: check
Booze: check


----------



## JulesB68

You might want to double check that last one, EB!


----------



## etoupebirkin

JulesB68 said:


> You might want to double check that last one, EB!



5 6-packs of craft brew
Bottle of Gosling's Dark Rum
Bottle of Cachaca (bought some limes--caipirinhas )
Bottle of Armagnac
Bottle of Italian Blood Orange Liquor
Bottle of Poire William

Enough?!!!


----------



## JulesB68

etoupebirkin said:


> 5 6-packs of craft brew
> Bottle of Gosling's Dark Rum
> Bottle of Cachaca (bought some limes--caipirinhas )
> Bottle of Armagnac
> Bottle of Italian Blood Orange Liquor
> Bottle of Poire William
> 
> Enough?!!!



Hang on; I'll be there asap!!


----------



## ouija board

etoupebirkin said:


> 5 6-packs of craft brew
> 
> Bottle of Gosling's Dark Rum
> 
> Bottle of Cachaca (bought some limes--caipirinhas )
> 
> Bottle of Armagnac
> 
> Bottle of Italian Blood Orange Liquor
> 
> Bottle of Poire William
> 
> 
> 
> Enough?!!!




With that list, you won't want to do #1, can't stand up to do #2, and won't care if there's no #3. So you're all set! Seriously, though, hopefully you aren't hit as hard as predicted, and everyone will stay safe and warm.


----------



## ck21

EB-you are well-stocked.  There is something sort of fun and cozy about being snowed in.  Growing up my mom would prepare for snow storms by buying wonderful, indulgent food.  Great memories, especially when she paid some outrageous amount to have fried chicken delivered mid-storm!


----------



## Mindi B

That is a lovely memory, ck.  Your mom had it so right: when the weather gives you lemons. . . have fried chicken!  
Everyone in the path of this storm, follow EB's lead, stock up on the necessities and the extras, and hunker down.  And remember, shoveling is one of the hardest activities for the heart, so BE CAREFUL!


----------



## ck21

Sending warm, snuggled in vibes for the snowy peeps!

And, maybe some vines for our Hot Cars who has to have a cavity filled today.


----------



## Mindi B

Not fun--sorry, Hot Cars!  But so great that our dental health is so good these days. Amazing how much whole-body trouble bad teeth can cause, so yay, cavity correction!  And maybe ice cream afterwards (don't tell the dentist).


----------



## megt10

etoupebirkin said:


> Let's see if this works ladies...





etoupebirkin said:


> And here's the big box!!!


Wow, you have been bad! I love everything. Congratulations on the new Kelly it is gorgeous.


ck21 said:


> My new custom made bag....
> 
> View attachment 3246761



What a great looking bag. Perfect for a mom on the go.


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Not fun--sorry, Hot Cars!  But so great that our dental health is so good these days. Amazing how much whole-body trouble bad teeth can cause, so yay, cavity correction!  And maybe ice cream afterwards (don't tell the dentist).




I never imagined my 5 year old would have a cavity.  We learned our lesson on flossing!


----------



## etoupebirkin

And so it begins....

The first snowflakes are falling. DH just got home too!


----------



## ck21

Enjoy it, EB!  You're ready and can hunker down all weekend.  I love the peaceful part of a big snowfall--no cars out, before anyone starts snow blowing.  I love going for walk down the  middle of the street!


----------



## ouija board

Stay warm and safe, EB and everyone on the East Coast! 

Vibes to Hot Cars! DD has had a few, and I think they were more annoying for her than painful. She didn't like the big retractor that had to go in her mouth, but she loved that they showed a movie the whole time. Had to drag her out of the dental chair and away from the movie when they were done, if you can believe it!


----------



## ck21

ouija board said:


> Stay warm and safe, EB and everyone on the East Coast!
> 
> Vibes to Hot Cars! DD has had a few, and I think they were more annoying for her than painful. She didn't like the big retractor that had to go in her mouth, but she loved that they showed a movie the whole time. Had to drag her out of the dental chair and away from the movie when they were done, if you can believe it!




No movies at this dentist, but our guy was a trooper.  He didn't love it, but tolerated it well!  The promise of a toy at the end probably helped.


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> No movies at this dentist, but our guy was a trooper.  He didn't love it, but tolerated it well!  The promise of a toy at the end probably helped.



Hopefully, this will lead him to have good dental hygiene habits before his adult teeth come in.

Once my kid's adult teeth came in, I had them treated to fill in the deep grooves/crevices where cavities start.

As a result, I think they've had little or no cavities.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Snowing since this morning here.  I'm way more worried about to wind that's headed our way tomorrow.  

Everyone stay safe!


----------



## ck21

Beautiful, CG!  Stay safe!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> Snowing since this morning here.  I'm way more worried about to wind that's headed our way tomorrow.
> 
> Everyone stay safe!



***Big Waves from Northern Virginia***

I hope you and the pups are staying cozy. I just got the Pork Chile Verde in the slow cooker. It'll be ready in an hour or so. 

I also want to make some guacamole and last, but not least Olive Oil cake.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Y'all see the puppy foot prints in the lower right hand corner of the picture I posted?  That was taken 1 1/2 hours ago, and they're already filled in.

EB, wish I was at your house&#8230;.sounds yummy!  I can't imagine much better than being snowed in with good food and excellent conversation.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> Y'all see the puppy foot prints in the lower right hand corner of the picture I posted?  That was taken 1 1/2 hours ago, and they're already filled in.
> 
> EB, wish I was at your house.sounds yummy!  I can't imagine much better than being snowed in with good food and excellent conversation.



***Big smiles*** I wish you were here too. It would be so much fun!!!

DH has already shoveled the driveway twice. We'll see how we fare in the morning to see when we should bring in the teen-aged troops. Me, I worked for most of the day and then started cooking. If I'm going to make a pot of something. I'm making a big pot. That way I can freeze the leftovers as a nice meal on a week night.

I was cutting Jalapeños without gloves. My hands are stinging.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Also, Deschutes Black Butte Porter is one of the best beers in America. It is so yummy. And I managed to snag two sixes of it before the storm hit.

DH is a happy man!


----------



## pursecrzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> Snowing since this morning here.  I'm way more worried about to wind that's headed our way tomorrow.
> 
> Everyone stay safe!



Beautiful deck CG!


----------



## lulilu

Snow is coming down like mad here too.  My DD has started several homey meals too.  The puppies love the snow and keep asking to go out and run around.  I have been putting on and taking off their snow coats all evening.

We have a plow guy on hire, so we are not worrying about that.  20 inches is too much.


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> ***Big smiles*** I wish you were here too. It would be so much fun!!!
> 
> DH has already shoveled the driveway twice. We'll see how we fare in the morning to see when we should bring in the teen-aged troops. Me, I worked for most of the day and then started cooking. If I'm going to make a pot of something. I'm making a big pot. That way I can freeze the leftovers as a nice meal on a week night.
> 
> I was cutting Jalapeños without gloves. My hands are stinging.



eb- there was a snow management tip given on the Today show this AM, too late for this storm maybe, but it seems worth sharing. When snow is predicted,  sprinkle salt on driveway and sidewalks before the storm. It supposedly makes shoveling easier and more effective. He said the hand held, crank handled device that can be used in the garden for scattering grass seed or fertilizer can be used for this and gives the right amount of salt coverage,


----------



## etoupebirkin

CSS 

I don't like using salt. It all goes into the Chesapeake Bay and it damages the ecosystem. I love me my crabs.

We are hunkering down. The guacamole and Chile were wonderful--perfect for a snowy winter's eve. 

Not sure I have room for the cake.


----------



## ck21

Sounds lovely, EB!  Hot Cars is in bed drawing a picture.  I'll miss these times as he gets older.

Today I asked him a few questions.

Me:  how old do you think I am?
Hot cars:  20

Me:  what do I like to do with you?
HC:  snuggle

Me:  what do I like to do when I'm not with you?
HC:  think about me.

Love that guy!


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> ***Big smiles*** I wish you were here too. It would be so much fun!!!
> 
> DH has already shoveled the driveway twice. We'll see how we fare in the morning to see when we should bring in the teen-aged troops. Me, I worked for most of the day and then started cooking. If I'm going to make a pot of something. I'm making a big pot. That way I can freeze the leftovers as a nice meal on a week night.
> 
> I was cutting Jalapeños without gloves. My hands are stinging.





etoupebirkin said:


> CSS
> 
> I don't like using salt. It all goes into the Chesapeake Bay and it damages the ecosystem. I love me my crabs.
> 
> We are hunkering down. The guacamole and Chile were wonderful--perfect for a snowy winter's eve.
> 
> Not sure I have room for the cake.



eb- I'm old and it's been at least 60 years since I shoveled snow along Lake Erie. We used Salt in those days so I spoke generically, but I have learned something new.  Reviewing the Today show clip on line, he actually was suggesting something called Pet Friendly Ice Melt pellets. They are a "green product" for being environmentally safe, no salt in them at all. This was part of a segment on having the proper shovel, and using the proper technique when shoveling snow. It included the caution about stress to the heart  and potential for back strain when shoveling heavy wet snow as this is predicted to be. 
 Teen-age boys wanting to earn some money seems like the best option. Take care.


----------



## chaneljewel

EB, what beauties!   The new Kelly is gorgeous!    A perfect shopping spree before the big snowstorm!

Ck, your new tote is pretty!  I think you'll get a lot of use with it.

EB, what drinks do you make with that alcohol?   And what is olive oil cake?   You always make me hungry with the foods you make!   Yummy!  

Lots of snow here too.  I had gone to DD last weekend and had a difficult time getting home this week as we had snow that turned into MUCH more than predicted.  Driving across the mountains is just too dangerous and scary so had to stay put for awhile.  Now home to even more snow but DD and ds are getting hammered as they live in Baltimore.  I hope the blizzard conditions are not so bad for all of you EB.  I worry about my kids and their families.


----------



## Mindi B

Woo-hoo!  Snowpocalypse!  
CG, after admiring the beauty of your photo, the very next thing I noticed was the corner filled with puppy paw prints!  
EB, I also want to know: what is this "Olive Oil Cake" of which you speak? 
css, that was a good tip about the pre-treating of walks and drives.  We use those pet-friendly ice melt pellets, too, as salt is too damaging to wee dog feetz, as well as to the environment.  Where along Lake Erie did you live?  I grew up outside Buffalo, where there was no car not scarred by rust due to the salted roads and heavy snows all winter.  One of the most infamous "beaters" in our neighborhood was an old yellow Ford station wagon with the words "Fords rust like hell" spray-painted on the back hatch.  Ah, memories!
ck, I hope you are keeping a record of these conversations with and thoughts of Mr. Hot Cars. They are adorable, and some day he might get a kick out of reading them!
I'll add my voice to the others--everyone, hire someone with a plow to clear heavy snow!  Last year the sequalae of Mr. Mindi's shoveling was a trip to the ER with a completely seized-up back.  Not Smart.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Well ladies, It's 2 feet and still coming down hard here chez eb. I will take some pics later today. I've been to places like Babbo in NYC and one of my favorite desserts there is the Olive Oil cake, served with ice cream and or other yummy things. Here's the recipe for the Olive Oil Cake I found through a Google search. It's VERY good and easy, but not quite the same as I remember from Babbo.


----------



## ouija board

2 feet! I guess Mother Nature is making up for the 70 degree winter everyone's had up till now. Olive oil cake sounds delicious.


----------



## chaneljewel

EB, we have about that much too on top of the other from earlier this week.  It's still snowing away!   DH will use the snow plow eventually.  I'm sure our neighbors I'll be appreciative.  Good day to make chili and knit!


----------



## ck21

2 feet!!!  Wow.  That's a lot!  Enjoy and be careful!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I forgot to put the link to the Olive Oil Cake in my last post.

http://food52.com/recipes/26709-maialino-s-olive-oil-cake

Supposedly, we are to get an additional 8 inches on top of what we have already.

Here are some pics.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Woo-hoo!  Snowpocalypse!
> CG, after admiring the beauty of your photo, the very next thing I noticed was the corner filled with puppy paw prints!
> EB, I also want to know: what is this "Olive Oil Cake" of which you speak?
> css, that was a good tip about the pre-treating of walks and drives.  We use those pet-friendly ice melt pellets, too, as salt is too damaging to wee dog feetz, as well as to the environment.  Where along Lake Erie did you live?  I grew up outside Buffalo, where there was no car not scarred by rust due to the salted roads and heavy snows all winter.  One of the most infamous "beaters" in our neighborhood was an old yellow Ford station wagon with the words "Fords rust like hell" spray-painted on the back hatch.  Ah, memories!
> ck, I hope you are keeping a record of these conversations with and thoughts of Mr. Hot Cars. They are adorable, and some day he might get a kick out of reading them!
> I'll add my voice to the others--everyone, hire someone with a plow to clear heavy snow!  Last year the sequalae of Mr. Mindi's shoveling was a trip to the ER with a completely seized-up back.  Not Smart.



Cleveland, and still have memories of the 5 day blizzard in November 1950 . Almost 2' of snow with huge drifts because of the winds, schools closed for a week, city paralyzed. I was 6 yrs old so did not appreciate the severity at the time.


----------



## Mindi B

In my youth, the biggie was the "Blizzard of '77."  My friend and I could play on her garage roof--the drifts were high and solid enough to allow us to walk up onto it.  And there's a photo somewhere of me posed on a snowbank along our road, high enough to touch the power lines.  My dad advised me against it, thus I am still here.
Fun, wow.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB!  That's crazy snow!  Did you get ice, too?


----------



## Mindi B

Snow: so pretty, and such a giant pain in the neck.  Not unlike HenHen. . . .


----------



## pursecrzy

At least it's the weekend so everyone isn't trying to get to work.


----------



## Mindi B

Very true, pursey.  The timing could certainly have been worse.  NYC has now issued a travel ban and the mayor and chief of police are warning that anyone found on the roads in a civilian vehicle after 2:30 this afternoon is subject to arrest.  They ain't playin'.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> EB!  That's crazy snow!  Did you get ice, too?



Haven't checked for that. I'm staying inside reading a book.


----------



## pursecrzy

mindi b said:


> very true, pursey.  The timing could certainly have been worse.  Nyc has now issued a travel ban and the mayor and chief of police are warning that anyone found on the roads in a civilian vehicle after 2:30 this afternoon is subject to arrest.  They ain't playin'.



wow!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

pursecrzy said:


> At least it's the weekend so everyone isn't trying to get to work.



Exactly!  I'm in a cul-de-sac, but haven't seen a single car move.  Our neighborhood did just get plowed, though.  Score one for our homeowners association.  I have someone coming by to do the driveway and some paths for the pups later today.  Hopefully, after it's done, we won't get too much more snow.  Take a peek at the paw prints..that's as far as they'll venture.    Can't say I blame them.  I'm sure as heck not going out there.

By the way, does a warm sugar cookie spread with a thin layer of peanut butter, then topped with a toasted marshmallow and another warm sugar cookie make for nourishing lunch???


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> Very true, pursey.  The timing could certainly have been worse.  NYC has now issued a travel ban and the mayor and chief of police are warning that *anyone found on the roads in a civilian vehicle after 2:30 this afternoon is subject to arrest.*  They ain't playin'.



Whoa!  They ain't playin' AT ALL!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> Haven't checked for that. I'm staying inside reading a book.



Good plan, EB!  I just talked to our friend in Seattle and she's heading to lunch with a few H girls.  I'm so jealous!


----------



## pursecrzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> Exactly!  I'm in a cul-de-sac, but haven't seen a single car move.  Our neighborhood did just get plowed, though.  Score one for our homeowners association.  I have someone coming by to do the driveway and some paths for the pups later today.  Hopefully, after it's done, we won't get too much more snow.  Take a peek at the paw prints..that's as far as they'll venture.    Can't say I blame them.  I'm sure as heck not going out there.
> 
> By the way, does a warm sugar cookie spread with a thin layer of peanut butter, then topped with a toasted marshmallow and another warm sugar cookie make for nourishing lunch???



With the weather you're having, most definitely yes! Have another one!

We had that kind of snowfall (2 feet) overnight about 20 years ago. Nothing moved for days and we're used to snow!


----------



## ck21

Such memories that snow brings back.  Like Mindi, I recall climbing on the roof, then jumping in to the snowbanks.  
We had a narrow driveway and at times the snow on either side was so high it was like driving through a tunnel.
It would be cool to be living in NYC right now.


----------



## Mindi B

Cookies in any form are always an acceptable form of nourishment, sez I.


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> Such memories that snow brings back.  Like Mindi, I recall climbing on the roof, then jumping in to the snowbanks.
> We had a narrow driveway and at times the snow on either side was so high it was like driving through a tunnel.
> It would be cool to be living in NYC right now.



My Mom pulled me on my sled down the middle of streets in our neighborhood normally busy with cars and city busses. It was a thrill to a little girl. Milk was home delivered in glass bottles and left on the doorstep. The determined milkman, who was our neighbor, managed to get some deliveries made, but the cream content in the milk, sitting at the top of the bottle, froze and popped the foil lids. 

My children, native to the sunny state of CA, would roll their eyes when I would tell them stories of how their mother did, in fact, trudge through snow to get to school. Some days it made more sense to walk through it than to be stuck on a crowded city bus in snow clogged traffic.

The best though was making Maple Syrup Taffy in the *fresh* snow. Hot Cars would love this. It's easy and recipes are on line.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> Exactly!  I'm in a cul-de-sac, but haven't seen a single car move.  Our neighborhood did just get plowed, though.  Score one for our homeowners association.  I have someone coming by to do the driveway and some paths for the pups later today.  Hopefully, after it's done, we won't get too much more snow.  Take a peek at the paw prints..that's as far as they'll venture.    Can't say I blame them.  I'm sure as heck not going out there.
> 
> *By the way, does a warm sugar cookie spread with a thin layer of peanut butter, then topped with a toasted marshmallow and another warm sugar cookie make for nourishing lunch???*



Your making me jealous now!!! I just watched Pitch Perfect2 with DH, shared some charcuterie with a lovely Pinot Noir.

It is still snowing like there's no tomorrow. In fact, I think it's worse than earlier today.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Oh, and I am jealous of our Seattle friend, too. Sending her big hugs too!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

EB, I meant to tell you that your new H sandles are nice!   Really pretty!


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> I forgot to put the link to the Olive Oil Cake in my last post.
> 
> http://food52.com/recipes/26709-maialino-s-olive-oil-cake
> 
> Supposedly, we are to get an additional 8 inches on top of what we have already.
> 
> Here are some pics.



The cake sounds yummy too...will have to try it.  Love Grand Marnier so must be good...lol.


----------



## chaneljewel

Here's a picture looking outside my door at nature's beauty.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

This is getting ridiculous!  The guys finished making nice paths for the pups about three this afternoon, and I just shoveled a newly fallen four inches, and it's showing no signs of letting up.

Chanel, that's beautiful!


----------



## pursecrzy

Just heard about the lettuce recall. Of course all of mine had to be tossed.

Pun intended.


----------



## ck21

Chanel-love the paw prints in the snow!

What lettuce recall?  

CSS-I'll look up that recipe.  I love new, fun things for hot cars!


----------



## ouija board

etoupebirkin said:


> Your making me jealous now!!! I just watched Pitch Perfect2 with DH, shared some charcuterie with a lovely Pinot Noir.
> 
> 
> 
> It is still snowing like there's no tomorrow. In fact, I think it's worse than earlier today.




Just did exactly the same, minus the snacks and drinks. DH likes the first Pitch Perfect better, I like 2 better. I'm just floored that he watched either movie, much less liked either one. 

That's some crazy snowfall you all are getting! Very glad that it's the weekend so most everyone can just hunker down inside.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I just watched How to Train Your Dragon 2. I'm watching all the movies I've wanted to see but never got around to seeing them.

It's still snowing. Arghh!!!! It feels like I need a snow Ark.


----------



## ck21

Meanwhile in Minnesota, it's 30 degrees (warm for us).  What crazy weather!!


----------



## ck21

EB-can you binge watch "married at first sight"?  Totally addictive!


----------



## pursecrzy

ck21 said:


> Chanel-love the paw prints in the snow!
> 
> What lettuce recall?
> 
> CSS-I'll look up that recipe.  I love new, fun things for hot cars!



Dole lettuce from their Ohio plant.


----------



## ck21

pursecrzy said:


> Dole lettuce from their Ohio plant.




I hadn't heard.  Checked our lettuce...not dole!


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> I just watched How to Train Your Dragon 2. I'm watching all the movies I've wanted to see but never got around to seeing them.
> 
> It's still snowing. Arghh!!!! It feels like I need a snow Ark.



I know what you mean.  I can't remember SO much snow at once!   Watching ice skating, knitting and drinking mules.


----------



## Mindi B

Everybody survive the blizzard?  We had some tree damage, but nothing devastating--didn't lose power, didn't lose a small dog in the drifts, we're good!  Remember (says Mindi the Worrier)--go easy with the shovels, Peeps!


----------



## pug*shoes

Sending hugs and hoping all the East Coast Chat peeps are warm and safe 

Wanted to stop and make sure everyone checked in! Glad to see everyone 2 legged and 4 legged is accounted for 

(Purse, well done on the lettuce pun  )


----------



## pug*shoes

And agree with CK, even DH is addicted to Married at First Sight... We binge watched seasons 2 and 3 over the holidays, lol


----------



## Mindi B

Hello, Pugsy and family!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Pugsy!!!!! 

DH and I shoveled. But we are done. DH still attached a fair amount of his manhood to whether he can shovel us out. Hopefully the streets will get plowed today. It's sunny and beautiful now. I'll post pics later.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here are a couple of pics. I hope everyone is cozy and warm.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

WOW!  EB, that's a lot of snow!  I thought my 14 inches was impressive!  I still haven't ventured out into the world, but have talked to neighbors who said our roads are in pretty good shape.  Our neighborhood was plowed twice, so it's in great shape.

Kudos to you and DH for all shoveling!  Be sure to admire M's efforts&#8230;&#8230;helps keep the testosterone flowing.


----------



## Mindi B

Men.  Can't live with 'em, can't bury 'em up to their necks in a snowdrift and "forget" about them overnight.  Learned THAT the hard way.


----------



## mistikat

I sense an episode of Dateline coming on...


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## mistikat

Hint: it's nearly always the spouse who did it.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, yeah, okay, NEARLY always.  But, hey--reasonable doubt, baby!


----------



## mistikat

Husband in a snowbank it is. Who really knows how he got there!!??


----------



## Mindi B

Precisely!  Who can say?  These things happen.  The world is a mysterious place!  We may never know. . . .


----------



## mistikat

Until spring, when the snow melts, at any rate.


----------



## lulilu

I can see some of us are going a bit snow mad.


----------



## Mindi B

Maybe just a wee bit.


----------



## pursecrzy

You gotta be careful though! I read an article about a guy who was in a snow bank overnight and they were able to successfully thaw him out minus some fingers and toes.


----------



## Mindi B

Uh-oh.  I mean, really?  And could this guy, you know, talk?  Remember anything?  
No reason for the questions, just simple curiosity.


----------



## pursecrzy

http://news.nationalpost.com/health...saved-this-mans-life-it-could-save-others-too

This story blew me away.


----------



## Mindi B

That is remarkable, pursey.  I remember occasionally reading years ago about cases where a child who "drowned" in frigid water was similarly resuscitated, and at the time, there was some vague idea that the coldness of the water was key. . . but I had no idea that the process had evolved as far as this!  
There is hope for DH yet.


----------



## chaneljewel

pursecrzy said:


> http://news.nationalpost.com/health...saved-this-mans-life-it-could-save-others-too
> 
> This story blew me away.



Amazing story!


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Men.  Can't live with 'em, can't bury 'em up to their necks in a snowdrift and "forget" about them overnight.  Learned THAT the hard way.



Headline: "Man Clutching Obsolete Universal Remote Found Frozen in Snow Bank"  The story goes not to say it could not be determined if the Remote became inoperable prior to going into the snow bank, or the damage was the result of the record snow fall." The wife, who is not a suspect at this time, has appeared to tune out."


----------



## mistikat

csshopper said:


> Headline: "Man Clutching Obsolete Universal Remote Found Frozen in Snow Bank"  The story goes not to say it could not be determined if the Remote became inoperable prior to going into the snow bank, or the damage was the result of the record snow fall." The wife, who is not a suspect at this time, has appeared to tune out."



Time to apply for a script writing job, CSS!


----------



## Mindi B

:lolots:


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> :lolots:



Clearly there are afternoons when I have too much time on my hands.....BTW, did he ever find a replacement for it?


----------



## chaneljewel

On another note, do any of you use La Mer skin cream or serum?   I'm trying to decide...
I really don't have any skin issues with the products I use but is la mer really better than most?


----------



## etoupebirkin

csshopper said:


> Headline: "Man Clutching Obsolete Universal Remote Found Frozen in Snow Bank"  The story goes not to say it could not be determined if the Remote became inoperable prior to going into the snow bank, or the damage was the result of the record snow fall." The wife, who is not a suspect at this time, has appeared to tune out."



CSS, have I said I love you recently? You are good!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

chaneljewel said:


> On another note, do any of you use La Mer skin cream or serum?   I'm trying to decide...
> I really don't have any skin issues with the products I use but is la mer really better than most?



I'm a Sisley girl. Expensive habit.


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> I'm a Sisley girl. Expensive habit.



Ok. You have my attention.  What do you like about it?


----------



## miranda_yun

hi babes need your help and advice, i am offered a K32, GHW,B square stamp(thus considered as vintage, single hoook) but in Ardennes leather, black, around USD7500
top condition, some rich lady selling it, no bargin and she really realy use it, everything except reciept.
do u think wothy getting it ?is single hood not easy to resell.
but i find Ardennes leather is just so tough and easy to maintain, thx babe!


----------



## mistikat

miranda_yun said:


> hi babes need your help and advice, i am offered a K32, GHW,B square stamp(thus considered as vintage, single hoook) but in Ardennes leather, black, around USD7500
> top condition, some rich lady selling it, no bargin and she really realy use it, everything except reciept.
> do u think wothy getting it ?is single hood not easy to resell.
> but i find Ardennes leather is just so tough and easy to maintain, thx babe!



Hi; this thread is actually for off-topic chat. Perhaps wait until you have enough posts to start you own thread and ask about this. Thanks.


----------



## ck21

csshopper said:


> Headline: "Man Clutching Obsolete Universal Remote Found Frozen in Snow Bank"  The story goes not to say it could not be determined if the Remote became inoperable prior to going into the snow bank, or the damage was the result of the record snow fall." The wife, who is not a suspect at this time, has appeared to tune out."




Love this!!


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> I'm a Sisley girl. Expensive habit.



Thank you eb! 

I was shocked when I saw what you and DH had shoveled. What immediately came to mind was all the shoulder action in both shoveling and then heaving it up to the top of an ever growing snow pile. WOW. You burned mega calories!


----------



## JulesB68

etoupebirkin said:


> I'm a Sisley girl. Expensive habit.



Do you have any Habits that aren't expensive?!


----------



## JulesB68

csshopper said:


> Headline: "Man Clutching Obsolete Universal Remote Found Frozen in Snow Bank"  The story goes not to say it could not be determined if the Remote became inoperable prior to going into the snow bank, or the damage was the result of the record snow fall." The wife, who is not a suspect at this time, has appeared to tune out."


----------



## JulesB68

Hope all you east coasters are staying safe. I love that initial peace that descends with a heavy snow when everything falls silent, but then the actualities of moving about in the stuff gets very tiresome, not to mention dangerous. And we don't get anything like the amount you've just been hit with. 

Wow, Purse. That story is amazing! 

Hoping all husbands are successfully thawed out before the police are called!


----------



## etoupebirkin

chaneljewel said:


> Ok. You have my attention.  What do you like about it?



Their products are wonderful. They give outs of free samples when you want to try something and they give free facials to regular customers at Neimans. They also do my make up any time I have an event and can make it there.


----------



## etoupebirkin

JulesB68 said:


> Do you have any Habits that aren't expensive?!



I love pasta! And Mallomars. Does that qualify?!!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> Their products are wonderful. They give outs of free samples when you want to try something and they give free facials to regular customers at Neimans. They also do my make up any time I have an event and can make it there.



Which products do you use?   Moisturizers and cleansing?   Make up too?   Unfortunately I don't live near a NM so must order online.   Thanks!


----------



## Mindi B

css, he found an even OLDER remote that is doing the job for now.
So, clearly, I had no motive!  Of COURSE I'm not a suspect!
Innocent as a newborn babe, that's me!  And just as cranky.


----------



## etoupebirkin

chaneljewel said:


> Which products do you use?   Moisturizers and cleansing?   Make up too?   Unfortunately I don't live near a NM so must order online.   Thanks!



I use all of their products  moisturizers, cleansers, make up, hand cream. If you ever venture down to my neck of the woods, the NM here is fantastic. 

You can find Sisley on Amazon for far less $. I have not tried it yet.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> css, he found an even OLDER remote that is doing the job for now.
> So, clearly, I had no motive!  Of COURSE I'm not a suspect!
> Innocent as a newborn babe, that's me!  And just as cranky.



Just do a "saved" eBay search for said item. That way, when it comes up, you can buy the blasted thing, wrap it up and surprise him with it as your anniversary present to him. Mind you, he better show his appreciation for your patience and love  in birkin units.


----------



## Mindi B

Honestly, EB, it's not worth replacing.  Since it isn't made anymore, there is no support, no new software, etc., so really we need to change our media software altogether.  The now-infamous Washing 'o' the Remote only hastened the inevitable.  
It just came at a time when DH and I are both feeling rather beseiged by our homeownership.  After the scissor sucking autumn, various things continue to break down and crop up unexpectedly, and the repair costs just keep drip-drip-dripping away.  It's stressful.
Poo.


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> I use all of their products &#8212; moisturizers, cleansers, make up, hand cream. If you ever venture down to my neck of the woods, the NM here is fantastic.
> 
> You can find Sisley on Amazon for far less $. I have not tried it yet.



I saw it on Amazon but am wondering if it's safe to purchase there...if the products are genuine.   Does that sound silly?   NM is offering a gc now for Sisley as well as other items.


----------



## Mindi B

chaneljewel said:


> I saw it on Amazon but am wondering if it's safe to purchase there...if the products are genuine.   Does that sound silly?   NM is offering a gc now for Sisley as well as other items.



I don't think it's silly--As far as I'm concerned, the ONLY advantage to Amazon.com is the convenience of Prime shipping.  And that comes at the cost of the workers.  Can you tell I'm really not a fan?  A reluctant customer, sometimes, but not a fan.  For high end stuff, I agree that a higher end retailer might be safer.


----------



## JulesB68

Mindi, we were in a similar situation with our house and went to the slightly extreme lengths of knocking down and rebuilding! Still recovering from it all so not sure I'd recommend that route!! 

Chanel, I'm with you on doubting the veracity of stuff like that on Amazon. I thought I was getting a good deal on some hand cream once that I like, but it didn't have the normal fragrance it should have. I think it was genuine but just very old stock and so had gone off. It still worked ok as a hand cream but smelt very chemically. Not sure I would want to risk putting anything like that on my face!


----------



## Mindi B

I'm all in on the knocking down, Jules, but have little confidence that the rebuilding would happen.  So I'd be living in an Hermes box.  Which, at least, would contain fewer objects approaching planned obsolescence.


----------



## JulesB68

At least you would be a very glamorous bag lady & your orange boxes would be the envy of the local park!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I'm starting to go stir crazy. I saw the plows... But they did not make into my cul de sac. It just makes me want to use nasty curse words.


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> I'm starting to go stir crazy. I saw the plows... But they did not make into my cul de sac. It just makes me want to use nasty curse words.



EB, thanks for your advice.   I contacted NM and they're going to send me some samples so I can try the Sisley before purchasing.  

Schools here are closed again which doesn't surprise me as the roads are still so covered.  I guess there's only so much that can be done.  I'm sure the road crews are exhausted and overworked at this point.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Great idea Chanel! They are so good about samples. I did the black rose mask today.


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> Great idea Chanel! They are so good about samples. I did the black rose mask today.



Can't wait to try the samples.  The things that get us excited...lol!


----------



## ck21

etoupebirkin said:


> I'm starting to go stir crazy. I saw the plows... But they did not make into my cul de sac. It just makes me want to use nasty curse words.




EB-easier said than done, I'm sure, but try to enjoy being snowbound!  Lots of coffee chocolate and wine!


----------



## etoupebirkin

My view is that if the snow plow was in my neighborhood, and it was, then plow the entire neighborhood. Why wait and send another crew. Get the job done and move on to the next one. It's not as if there is no place to put the snow. Each house has between a half acre and 5 acres. Lots of places to put said snow.

It makes me crazy because DH and I pay LOTS of taxes. And snow removal is one of my expectations. It's now more than 72 hours since the snow started to fall...


----------



## littleting

chaneljewel said:


> I saw it on Amazon but am wondering if it's safe to purchase there...if the products are genuine.   Does that sound silly?   NM is offering a gc now for Sisley as well as other items.


It may be silly, but I've never been able to trust ebay or Amazon for things like skincare. I just don't trust it.


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> My view is that if the snow plow was in my neighborhood, and it was, then plow the entire neighborhood. Why wait and send another crew. Get the job done and move on to the next one. It's not as if there is no place to put the snow. Each house has between a half acre and 5 acres. Lots of places to put said snow.
> 
> It makes me crazy because DH and I pay LOTS of taxes. And snow removal is one of my expectations. It's now more than 72 hours since the snow started to fall...



That must be frustrating EB.  I don't quite understand why the crew wouldn't finish the entire section before moving to another.  We pay a monthly fee for repairs, snow removal, etc to our development.  It's paved although there's so much snow that only one car can go down the road at a time.  Today the mail truck broke down and no one was able to get through until the wrecker arrived.


----------



## lulilu

Frustrating EB.  My neighborhood is full of cul de sacs and they all get done.  I must say my township does provide services in exchange for our breathtaking taxes.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Well the plows came through last night. Yeah!!! 

DH was a trooper and shoveled the four foot wall of snow created by the plow.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, so glad you're no longer housebound!  Our neighborhood association takes care of snow removal on our roads.  Of course, it's figured into our yearly dues..  Still, it's nice that they keep them clear.  During this storm, they were done twice.

On the opposite end of the beauty product cost spectrum, I love Boots No. 7 hypo-allergenic moisturizer from Target.  My skin is extremely sensitive, and it's been close to a miracle for me.  No burning or redness, and over time, it's taken care of fine lines.  In the pst, I've spend thousands of dollars on moisturizers only to have them do more damage than good.  And, it's ridiculously cheap&#8230;.less than $25!

Edited to add, of course, the next time I'm at Neiman's, I'm going to try Sisley.  EB's skin is beautiful!


----------



## chaneljewel

CG, I have sensitive skin too so have to be so careful what I use.  It's frustrating at times.

Yea EB for snow plows!   Finally!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

chaneljewel said:


> CG, I have sensitive skin too so have to be so careful what I use.  It's frustrating at times.
> 
> Yea EB for snow plows!   Finally!



Definitely hard when you have sensitive skin, Chanel.  Let's see, I've done La Mer, La Prairie, ReVive, spent boat loads of money, and all made my face beet red.  I'm such a sucker for expensive skin treatments.


----------



## chaneljewel

Yikes.  So you've tried La Mer too?!     It's terrible to have sensitive skin I know.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

chaneljewel said:


> Yikes.  So you've tried La Mer too?!     It's terrible to have sensitive skin I know.



Yes.  I have to say it was better than most of the ones I've tried, but still made my face red, and even a had a slight burning sensation.  I'd spent so much on it, I forced myself to use it for about a month, then gave up.  I lasted less than a week on La Prairie.  Though, I've learned to only try samples first now.  And if they can't give me a weeks supply to try, I'm out.


----------



## mistikat

I've tried tons of skincare. I've been using Evan Healy, which is an organic line, and am shocked how much I love it. Prices are very reasonable. As in about $30 for a large jar of shea butter moisturizer. I have sensitive skin and nothing I've tried in the line has created any issues. They sell sample kits with four or five generously sized products so you can try it.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

mistikat said:


> I've tried tons of skincare. I've been using Evan Healy, which is an organic line, and am shocked how much I love it. Prices are very reasonable. As in about $30 for a large jar of shea butter moisturizer. I have sensitive skin and nothing I've tried in the line has created any issues. They sell sample kits with four or five generously sized products so you can try it.



I'm on it, Misti!  I can't resist a highly recommended skincare line!


----------



## chaneljewel

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yes.  I have to say it was better than most of the ones I've tried, but still made my face red, and even a had a slight burning sensation.  I'd spent so much on it, I forced myself to use it for about a month, then gave up.  I lasted less than a week on La Prairie.  Though, I've learned to only try samples first now.  And if they can't give me a weeks supply to try, I'm out.



You're right CG.  It takes at least a week for the products to show results of any kind.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hey ladies, can I have some Chat vibes for my Dad. He's having some issues.


----------



## ck21

Sending vibes, EB!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> Hey ladies, can I have some Chat vibes for my Dad. He's having some issues.



I'm so sorry, EB.  I happen to have lots of vibes to spare today.


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> Hey ladies, can I have some Chat vibes for my Dad. He's having some issues.



Vibes to him and to you in your support role. At one time in life I was you, and now am more like him, so respond to both sides of the equation. He is blessed with a lovingly devoted daughter and I'm sure he realizes it. I remember your posts about securing the best living arrangements for him. Not easy.


----------



## Mindi B

Vibes and hugs coming your and your dad's way, EB


----------



## chaneljewel

Prayers for your dad, EB!  And some to spare!!!


----------



## lulilu

Prayers for your dad, EB!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thank you for your vibes. My Dad is home from the ER. 

It's good that I'm not in Florida. Because I would absolutely throttle the man. Without going into detail, he has not been taking good care of himself. And not telling nurses things he should be telling them. So, he gets himself into a crisis situation&#8212;hence the ER.

For the first time in my life, I lost patience with him. Because it was just that stupid. When normal body functions are not working&#8212;you need to talk to professionals. It's not like these people are not around.

My brother is going to be in Florida on business and will check in on him.

Did I say I want to throttle him? And he was in massive amounts of pain, unnecessarily.


----------



## mistikat

Glad he's out of the hospital. Sending patience vibes - being far away makes things more stressful.


----------



## pursecrzy

EB, I'm so sorry to hear about your DF ER visit. 
How's his cognitive function?


----------



## Mindi B

I hear you, EB.  Have rather the opposite issue with my folks--sometimes they are a bit alarmist about nothing--but your comment made me aware that there are advantages to that.  I can understand your frustration; and, I can understand your father being reluctant to admit to pain and weakness.  Old age is the pits.  Glad your brother will be on the spot to check on him.


----------



## JulesB68

Sorry to hear your father is unwell EB. Could it be that the pain he was suffering caused him to act irrationally and not seek help sooner? Perhaps he was dehydrated?

Mindi, I saw a brilliant greeting card for you earlier: it said on the front "husband for sale, comes with free remote control" .


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thanks ladies. I really appreciate the vibes. My Dad is stoic and never complains.
My Dad's cognitive abilities aren't what they used to be -- and maybe pain clouded his judgement and dehydration. But he worries me; and maybe he should be supervised more.


----------



## ouija board

EB, thank goodness your dad is okay. I totally understand the scare he gave you. My dad was the same way and ended up in the ER twice.  Sending vibes for your dad's recovery and comfort.


----------



## ck21

EB-so pleased that your dad is doing better!!!

Briefly back to skin care....coconut oil (just the plain kind you cook with) has been the best moisturizer for me.  So gentle and has done wonders for my skin!


----------



## Keren16

mistikat said:


> I've tried tons of skincare. I've been using Evan Healy, which is an organic line, and am shocked how much I love it. Prices are very reasonable. As in about $30 for a large jar of shea butter moisturizer. I have sensitive skin and nothing I've tried in the line has created any issues. They sell sample kits with four or five generously sized products so you can try it.




Have you tried Sisley?  If you did, how do they compare?
I've used Sisley for years.
Where is Evan Healy found?
Thanks!


----------



## Keren16

etoupebirkin said:


> I'm starting to go stir crazy. I saw the plows... But they did not make into my cul de sac. It just makes me want to use nasty curse words.




I'm from the northeast US & remember snow days.  
Not being able to go outside for several days would make me "crazy"!  A little is ok .  That's about it!
By now, hopefully things are back to normal for you


----------



## Keren16

etoupebirkin said:


> Thanks ladies. I really appreciate the vibes. My Dad is stoic and never complains.
> My Dad's cognitive abilities aren't what they used to be -- and maybe pain clouded his judgement and dehydration. But he worries me; and maybe he should be supervised more.




It's frightening when elderly are ill.  Especially if it is a parent.  Even if it's a friend or acquaintance.  
I hope your father is feeling better


----------



## ouija board

Keren16 said:


> I'm from the northeast US & remember snow days.
> Not being able to go outside for several days would make me "crazy"!  A little is ok .  That's about it!
> By now, hopefully things are back to normal for you



Yep, I would have cabin fever after 24 hrs! 

I hope everyone has dug out of their driveways!  Or had a couple of youngsters do it for you.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I must be in the minority.  It would take a week or 10 days for me to get cabin fever.  I love being home with my pups, and just puttering around.


----------



## mistikat

Keren16 said:


> Have you tried Sisley?  If you did, how do they compare?
> I've used Sisley for years.
> Where is Evan Healy found?
> Thanks!



You can find info about the line as well as stockists on her site:

http://www.evanhealy.com/

I have been very happy with it. The shea butter moisturizer comes in what she calls olive (though it really smells of cocoa butter) or patchouli vanilla, which is a gorgeous patchouli scent and not at all grungy hippy smelling. I've used the rose oil, rose hydrosol, shea butter and rose cleanser and really like the products.


----------



## Keren16

mistikat said:


> You can find info about the line as well as stockists on her site:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.evanhealy.com/
> 
> 
> 
> I have been very happy with it. The shea butter moisturizer comes in what she calls olive (though it really smells of cocoa butter) or patchouli vanilla, which is a gorgeous patchouli scent and not at all grungy hippy smelling. I've used the rose oil, rose hydrosol, shea butter and rose cleanser and really like the products.




Thanks!
I'll look
The smell you describe is appealing!


----------



## Mindi B

Since we're sharing skin treatment knowledge: anyone have a favorite high SPF sunscreen product for the face?  Like, level 45 or above?  One with a slight tint would be nice, if it's not too orange.  Kthxbai.


----------



## impulsive

Mindi B said:


> Since we're sharing skin treatment knowledge: anyone have a favorite high SPF sunscreen product for the face?  Like, level 45 or above?  One with a slight tint would be nice, if it's not too orange.  Kthxbai.




Shisheido is really good for face.


----------



## JulesB68

Mind, I really like Kiehl's Ultra Light Daily UV Defense. It's SPF50 but goes in really quickly and doesn't leave that white sheen on your face like some other high factor suncreams, nor is it too greasy. I tend to keep a tube in my handbag all summer. Sorry, can't help with the tint though!

http://www.kiehls.co.uk/skin-care/c...cgid=face-sun-care#start=3&cgid=face-sun-care


----------



## Cavalier Girl

JulesB68 said:


> Mind, I really like Kiehl's Ultra Light Daily UV Defense. It's SPF50 but goes in really quickly and doesn't leave that white sheen on your face like some other high factor suncreams, nor is it too greasy. I tend to keep a tube in my handbag all summer. Sorry, can't help with the tint though!
> 
> http://www.kiehls.co.uk/skin-care/c...cgid=face-sun-care#start=3&cgid=face-sun-care



They make a BB lotion that's tinted, too.  I think it's SPF 50.


----------



## chaneljewel

I'm glad you told me the ingredients mistikat.   The patchouli scent of any kind causes me to have an asthma attack.  It's happened so many times as I think it's commonly used in creams, etc.

CG, I don't get cabin fever easily either.  I go outside with my furry girls and stay busy inside the house.  I really like domestic chores (except putting up the laundry as there's never enough space).   I was in for three straight days during the snow storm and only left the fourth one because I wanted to go to the gym.  I'm definitely a home body.


----------



## lulilu

impulsive said:


> Shisheido is really good for face.



+1 extreme protection and not greasy-feeling at all.  I always get it for my mom for everyday use (she has real problems due to growing up in NZ on the beach).


----------



## ck21

Mindi-blue lizard face or blue lizard sensitive.  No tint, but amazing sunscreen.

CG-I don't think I would get cabin fever either.  Hot Cars would keep me very busy!!


----------



## littleting

lulilu said:


> +1 extreme protection and not greasy-feeling at all.  I always get it for my mom for everyday use (she has real problems due to growing up in NZ on the beach).



I third this. I have it for face, lips, and under eye. It's my favorite thus far. I've also tried Kiehl's and like it. I can't say anything about tints as every tinted moisturizer I've tried has looked too dark on my skin. Yet, if you go the Korean skin care route, the BB and CC creams are quite nice, though the SPF coverage isn't quite as high as what you are looking for.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you so much, everyone, for the suggestions!  Now I have some on-line research to do. . . .


----------



## ouija board

I fourth the Shiseido sunscreen. I used the 70(?) spf in the blue bottle, and it's so lightweight and non-greasy. I stopped using it because my skin has gotten drier over the years, and the Shiseido is too lightweight to double as moisturizer. I use Rodan and Fields Reverse sunscreen (spf 50), which acts nicely as moisturizer if I am too lazy to do a separate moisturizer.


----------



## tesi

a check in to say hello.  hope all are well and enjoying the happy times of life&#8230;.
muddling through here, another year older and temporarily sick as a dog.  nothing like a nice little caribbean birthday trip with the flu.  (both of us)  i'm calling for a do-over at some point.

on the sunscreen front-  i love neutrogena sport face 70.  use it everyday in summer and when in florida.  no irritation, easy to find and it works. 

hugs to all!


----------



## ck21

Feel better, Tesi!   You totally deserve a do-over!


----------



## Mindi B

Aw, tesi, that's the pits.  Hope you both start to feel better quickly, and plan a do-over, definitely!  Hugs from a germ-safe distance!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Test, I hope you and DH get better soon!!!!


----------



## ck21

Beautiful, beautiful weekend here!  Outdoor running in January without gloves!!  Snow on the way....


----------



## pursecrzy

It was really nice up here too. DH and I went for a walk today wearing our fall jackets.


----------



## AnaTeresa

ck21 said:


> Beautiful, beautiful weekend here!  Outdoor running in January without gloves!!  Snow on the way....



It was so unlike January, wasn't it? It was 60 here - my fiance went golfing. Who would have thought?


----------



## ck21

AnaTeresa said:


> It was so unlike January, wasn't it? It was 60 here - my fiance went golfing. Who would have thought?




Yes, so wonderful!  We are now under a winter storm watch--how quickly things can change!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Life's been up and down Chez eb. My Dad's back in the hospital. Though he is finally getting treatment. Like many men, he does not eat vegetables or drink a whole lot of water. He also has severe back issues.

So when I called him the weekend before last weekend, he said his back issues were flaring up and that he would get an MRI the following Tuesday and go to the Orthopaedist on Thursday. What he did not tell me was that he was having issues with his digestive tract. No worries, he didn't tell any of his doctors either. He's lucky he did not rupture his bowel and die. Luckily one of my brothers was in South Florida on business and was able to deal with this mess in person.

While this was going on, my family had our only family vacation if the year. We went to Nashville for the hockey all star game. I have to say, it was a blast. It was so much fun having so many hockey fans in one place. We sat by some Rangers fans and they cheered for Holby and we cheered for McDonough. Who knew!

Today my work blew up on the way home from Nashville. But I was able to go in and deal with the emergency.

*deep cleansing breaths*


----------



## Mindi B

EB, sometimes it does seem that everything rains down on us at once.  Sounds like your dad dodged a medical bullet.  Perhaps he should have a set-up in which a nurse visits routinely--not that he coudn't conceal relevant information from him/her as well, of course.  Glad he's getting treatment and sorry that this is such a worry.  Sounds like the hockey break was a welcome, if brief, distraction!


----------



## chaneljewel

Groundhog Day!   Well, I bet ole Phill sees his shadow as it's suppose to be 50 and sunny here.  I just feel that the weather will be similar in Phil's area.  Since winter hasn't been that "bad", another six weeks of this won't matter.


----------



## pursecrzy

EB, I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad.  Went through that with my FIL and it wasn't easy. Hang in there and vent anytime you want to. 

Happy Groundhog Day everyone!


----------



## pursecrzy

EB- will he use Metamucil? Fibre and water all at once


----------



## etoupebirkin

Purse, I'll talk to him. I think this will have been unpleasant enough for him to force him to adopt healthier habits.


----------



## ck21

EB-sorry about the troubles!  Sending good thoughts.

Lots of snow here.  Everything seems to be cancelled except classes where I teach.  I wonder if I'll be the only one to show up tonight?


----------



## ck21

Home!  The drive home was interesting.  No lanes at all, just aim for the middle of the highway.

Hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## csshopper

Ck-relieved to come back and read you are safely home!


----------



## Mindi B

ck21 said:


> Home!  The drive home was interesting.  No lanes at all, just aim for the middle of the highway.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day!



Oh, I remember doing that.  I HATE doing that.  Glad you're home safely.  Eeep.


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> Home!  The drive home was interesting.  No lanes at all, just aim for the middle of the highway.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day!



Glad you got back home safe and sound!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Also, can I have some Chat vibes? I've had some unusual health symptoms over the past couple of days and I'm going to the doctor tomorrow. Chat vibes rock.


----------



## ck21

EB-boatloads of chat vibes coming your way!


----------



## pursecrzy

Vibes

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## csshopper

eb- west coast vibes zooming your way in abundance. They may even show up on the Weather Channel.  As you said Chat vibes rock.


----------



## Mindi B

^^^Is THAT what those things are on my weather-radar map?  I was wondering!    Even more vibes coming down the East Coast from me, EB.  Hope it's readily diagnosed and easily treated, whatever it may be.


----------



## ouija board

Sending you tons of vibes, EB!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'll be hoping for a good outcome for you today, EB!


----------



## chaneljewel

Glad you got home safely yesterday ck!

Chat vibes to you EB!


----------



## lulilu

checking in on EB


----------



## tesi

eb-  thoughts, vibes and prayers are with you.


----------



## csshopper

tesi said:


> eb-  thoughts, vibes and prayers are with you.



+1 eb.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I need to get some more tests. This is going to take a couple of weeks to sort out.


----------



## etoupebirkin

After my doctor appointment today, I went and picked out all the new fixtures for my two bathrooms that are being renovated. That was fun!!!

Tomorrow, I pick up a very special ring that I had re-set. I have a 7.65 ct square emerald cut Ceylon sapphire that I bought because I loved the stone. The setting while nice, never really made my heart sing. The new setting is bombe-style and has the sapphire surrounded by white diamonds and those are surrounded by a tapestry of colored diamonds, tsavorites, rubies and other sapphires. I can't wait to see it.

I've tried the basic ring on without the stones and it is so comfortable. I was going to set the stone up side down, but then thought better of it.

So between my Dad, work, renovation and other things, it will keep me busy!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Keeping all good thoughts for you, EB!


----------



## ck21

What CG said.  Lots of vibes for you EB!!


----------



## tesi

eb-  that ring sounds truly bananas!  please do let us see&#8230;..


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh EB, I can't wait to see your finished ring!  I know it's going to be stunning!  Hopefully, mine will be finished soon, too.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Tesi, are you spending these cold months in the south?  Hope you're well, and were away during the last snow storm!


----------



## tesi

Cavalier Girl said:


> Tesi, are you spending these cold months in the south?  Hope you're well, and were away during the last snow storm!



i am hiding out down south cg..and i've missed all the snow so far!  my hubby hasn't been so lucky.  he seems to always be up north for a few days when the snow comes. 
frankly i adore it here.  we have had quite a bit of rain in florida which is highly unusual.  generally it is almost bone-dry all winter.  i guess i'm one of those snow birds..


----------



## AnaTeresa

etoupebirkin said:


> After my doctor appointment today, I went and picked out all the new fixtures for my two bathrooms that are being renovated. That was fun!!!
> 
> Tomorrow, I pick up a very special ring that I had re-set. I have a 7.65 ct square emerald cut Ceylon sapphire that I bought because I loved the stone. The setting while nice, never really made my heart sing. The new setting is bombe-style and has the sapphire surrounded by white diamonds and those are surrounded by a tapestry of colored diamonds, tsavorites, rubies and other sapphires. I can't wait to see it.
> 
> I've tried the basic ring on without the stones and it is so comfortable. I was going to set the stone up side down, but then thought better of it.
> 
> So between my Dad, work, renovation and other things, it will keep me busy!



The new setting sounds stunning!


----------



## Mindi B

EB, you are not one to sit idly around and worry.  But I hope the additional tests will be completed soon and give you some answers.  The waiting and wondering part is the worst.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

tesi said:


> i am hiding out down south cg..and i've missed all the snow so far!  my hubby hasn't been so lucky.  he seems to always be up north for a few days when the snow comes.
> frankly i adore it here.  we have had quite a bit of rain in florida which is highly unusual.  generally it is almost bone-dry all winter.  i guess i'm one of those snow birds..



Oh Tesi, that sounds wonderful, even with lots of rain.  I've been considering making a winter move to a warmer climate, but I don't have a clue where it would be.  I'd like to spend the winter months in Florida and the rest of the year here at home.  But, I don't even know which coast I'd want to be on.


----------



## tesi

Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh Tesi, that sounds wonderful, even with lots of rain.  I've been considering making a winter move to a warmer climate, but I don't have a clue where it would be.  I'd like to spend the winter months in Florida and the rest of the year here at home.  But, I don't even know which coast I'd want to be on.



cg-  pm me if you want to chat about pros/cons.  and maybe come visit.  i have to admit i love it here- 4 miles from a world-class mall and the philharmonic. fantastic dining is everywhere and everyone walks/bikes about. and the gulf is in my sight across the street.  everyone is so lovely- mostly midwesterners who are just happy to be here.


----------



## chaneljewel

EB, the ring sounds divine!  Can't wait to see it!   Agree with Mindi that the waiting is hard...take care.


----------



## Cordeliere

Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh Tesi, that sounds wonderful, even with lots of rain.  I've been considering making a winter move to a warmer climate, but I don't have a clue where it would be.  I'd like to spend the winter months in Florida and the rest of the year here at home.  *But, I don't even know which coast I'd want to be on.*



city data forum can help you figure that out.   You can go the the Florida page and then pick the forums for the cities you would be considering.  There are many threads weighing the pros and cons of each coast.  The east coast has a more northeastern vibe and the west coast has a more midwestern vibe.   The beaches are very different on the coasts.   Traffic, shopping, typical age of typical residents, culture, night life, etc.  What ever is important to you, you can learn where you can find it.  If you use this resource, I would suggest you do a lot of reading of prior thread so you can ask focused questions, rather than asking the generic "where should I move".   

http://www.city-data.com/forum/florida/


----------



## Cavalier Girl

tesi said:


> cg-  pm me if you want to chat about pros/cons.  and maybe come visit.  i have to admit i love it here- 4 miles from a world-class mall and the philharmonic. fantastic dining is everywhere and everyone walks/bikes about. and the gulf is in my sight across the street.  everyone is so lovely- mostly midwesterners who are just happy to be here.



Tesi, thank you so much!  I'll PM you.    I often find the stumbling block for me is in having 4 dogs.  I need a small yard, but don't want a free standing house, because it would be empty so much.  That, and most counties don't allow one to have more than 2, possibly 3 pets.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Cordeliere said:


> city data forum can help you figure that out.   You can go the the Florida page and then pick the forums for the cities you would be considering.  There are many threads weighing the pros and cons of each coast.  The east coast has a more northeastern vibe and the west coast has a more midwestern vibe.   The beaches are very different on the coasts.   Traffic, shopping, typical age of typical residents, culture, night life, etc.  What ever is important to you, you can learn where you can find it.  If you use this resource, I would suggest you do a lot of reading of prior thread so you can ask focused questions, rather than asking the generic "where should I move".
> 
> http://www.city-data.com/forum/florida/



Cordeliere, thank you for excellent reference link.  I'm looking forward to exploring it more.


----------



## lulilu

Cavalier Girl said:


> Tesi, thank you so much!  I'll PM you.    I often find the stumbling block for me is in having 4 dogs.  I need a small yard, but don't want a free standing house, because it would be empty so much.  That, and most counties don't allow one to have more than 2, possibly 3 pets.



Yikes.  I have 4 too.  Have to look up the rules.  I am very careful not to let them bark in the yard, so no one will complain.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

lulilu said:


> Yikes.  I have 4 too.  Have to look up the rules.  I am very careful not to let them bark in the yard, so no one will complain.



Luli, me too!  I've lived in fear for all of the 17 years in this house that I'd be found out.  Our county allows 3 pets, but I've had as many 15 dogs here at one time, 6 that were ours and the rest fosters in search of forever homes.  Luckily, my neighbors all knew we were heavily involved in rescue, and were very gracious.  But, the neighborhood is in transition, and I have new people all around me.  At the first sign of a bark, everyone is called in, and the squirrels are grateful!


----------



## Mindi B

I honestly had no idea that the number of pets one owns might be limited by law.  I have been Googling and can find no mention of such a law with regard to our county or township, but of course it may exist nevertheless.  Huh--learn something new every day!  I must be cautious, as I suspect HenHen probably counts as two or three pets all by himself.


----------



## ck21

CG-you have a heart of gold.  I love that you've had up to 15 dogs.  You can be my neighbor any day!


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi, a lot of places have limits on the number of pets to allow authorities to do something about people who have a high number of pets. Think of nasty, unsanitary number of pets.

My area is limited to 3 dogs and 3 cats.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ck21 said:


> CG-you have a heart of gold.  I love that you've had up to 15 dogs.  You can be my neighbor any day!



Ck, I can't imagine much finer than being your neighbor!


----------



## Mindi B

Makes total sense, pursey.  It just never occurred to me!  Which is why, sadly, despite my relentless politicking, I have yet to be elected Queen of the World.  Darn it.


----------



## Mindi B

Cavalier Girl said:


> Ck, I can't imagine much finer than being your neighbor!



Ah, be careful, CG.  Remember ck has that terrible little scoundrel of a son!  Scourge of his neighborhood, I have no doubt.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Pursey is right.  There are few counties and cities that don't have limits on the number of pets you can have.  When we personally owned 6 dogs and two cats, we registered some of the dogs at the beach house.  Our state requires vets to report certification of rabies shots so the county or city can send you a bill for a license.  And, that can trigger a visit from animal control.  My worst nightmare!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> Ah, be careful, CG.  Remember ck has that terrible little scoundrel of a son!  Scourge of his neighborhood, I have no doubt.



LOL!  Gosh, what a blast that would be!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> Makes total sense, pursey.  It just never occurred to me!  *Which is why, sadly, despite my relentless politicking, I have yet to be elected Queen of the World.*  Darn it.



Mindi, and the world is poorer for it.


----------



## Mindi B

I am poorer for it!  If elected, I would tax people to a grossly unfair degree.  Every day would be Mindi Day.  In fact, I fear I would be something of a despot.  Imagine a cross between Imelda Marcos and Marie Antoinette, with a soupcon of Norma Desmond.  Let's face it, I'd be scary.


----------



## pursecrzy

Don't forget the dash of Leona Helmsley!


----------



## ck21

Cavalier Girl said:


> LOL!  Gosh, what a blast that would be!




CG-as the neighbor of young Hot Cars, he would bring you decorated sugar cookies and want to help with any and everything in your yard.  He is a scoundrel, indeed!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I cannot imagine a more fun neighbor than CG!!!! CK and Mr. Hot Cars would be wonderful too! And Mindi as the Queen of the World, Tesi, Pursey, Lulilu, Chanel, CSS and all the great Chat peeps! 

Having Fios problems tonight. Managed to use my  phone as a personal hotspot. If you asked me how I did it, I'm not sure what I did. But I am connected to tPF now and can upload the pictures of my ring.

And yes it is spectacular and maybe I feel Queen of the World-ish wearing it!!!


----------



## mistikat

That's pretty fantastic, EB.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Misti, I knew you'd like it!


----------



## mistikat

etoupebirkin said:


> Misti, I knew you'd like it!


----------



## csshopper

Eb-love the layers of stones providing the base of the spectacular sapphire, what a package. You wear it "Brilliantly"


----------



## ck21

Oh, wow!  Beautiful, EB!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, it's even more spectacular than I thought it would be!  Enjoy!


----------



## Mindi B

EB, it is insanely beautiful.  Those multicolored shanks are EVERYTHANG!
Ah, Leona Helmsley.  Yes, she is definitely one of my spirit animals.  And Lady Catherine de Bourgh.  I, too, like to have the distinction of rank preserved.  
EB, you can be Minister of Bling.  Sounds like Hot Cars will have to divide his time between head gardener and chief baker!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thanks ladies. I absolutely love the ring.

Mindi, hmmm -- Minister of Bling?!!! I love it!!!


----------



## ouija board

EB, the ring is STUNNING! I remember thinking how cool it looked when you showed the setting with the stone upside down, but right side up, the facets and amazing cut of the sapphire are on full display. Just gorgeous!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> EB, it's even more spectacular than I thought it would be!  Enjoy!



Yours is up next!!!! I can't wait to see that one too!



ouija board said:


> EB, the ring is STUNNING! I remember thinking how cool it looked when you showed the setting with the stone upside down, but right side up, the facets and amazing cut of the sapphire are on full display. Just gorgeous!



I'm glad I set the stone the traditional way. I was afraid I might grow tired of the ring and that the stone might get chipped if I set it upside down.

ETA: I'm wearing it around the house this morning in my jammies!


----------



## megt10

etoupebirkin said:


> I cannot imagine a more fun neighbor than CG!!!! CK and Mr. Hot Cars would be wonderful too! And Mindi as the Queen of the World, Tesi, Pursey, Lulilu, Chanel, CSS and all the great Chat peeps!
> 
> Having Fios problems tonight. Managed to use my  phone as a personal hotspot. If you asked me how I did it, I'm not sure what I did. But I am connected to tPF now and can upload the pictures of my ring.
> 
> And yes it is spectacular and maybe I feel Queen of the World-ish wearing it!!!



Wow, that is one gorgeous ring. It is so unique. I absolutely love it. I hope both you and your father are feeling better. Bright shiny things always make me feel better.


----------



## megt10

Well, ladies, I spoke with the vet yesterday about the thyroid tumor that was removed from Misha and it was cancer. We are praying that he got it all but there is no real way to know. We will be discussing what to do next if anything when I take him in on Thursday to have the staples removed. Please keep us in your prayers. This year has really sucked so far.


----------



## Mindi B

meg, I am SO very sorry.  You know all of our thoughts are with you and Misha, and we join you in hoping that the surgery was totally successful.


----------



## etoupebirkin

megt10 said:


> Well, ladies, I spoke with the vet yesterday about the thyroid tumor that was removed from Misha and it was cancer. We are praying that he got it all but there is no real way to know. We will be discussing what to do next if anything when I take him in on Thursday to have the staples removed. Please keep us in your prayers. This year has really sucked so far.



Praying that the Vet got all the cancer.

My Dad is leaving the hospital today. But he needs to have surgery to stabilize his spine. Luckily it is done on an outpatient basis. He had it done once before and the resulting relief was almost immediate.

I'm getting more tests done the week from next. So I'll know more then.

ETA: Yes, sparkly things make me feel better.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> meg, I am SO very sorry.  You know all of our thoughts are with you and Misha, and we join you in hoping that the surgery was totally successful.



Thank you, Mindi. I was so upset yesterday that I just went to bed and read the rest of the day with Misha snuggled on my lap and Rudy snuggled against my leg. Though I am not Chinese I saw my Chinese New Year horoscope and it gave a rating of 1 to 5 stars for the kind of year I am going to have. Well I go a 1 star and so far it has proven to be a correct assessment of my year.


----------



## megt10

etoupebirkin said:


> Praying that the Vet got all the cancer.
> 
> My Dad is leaving the hospital today. But he needs to have surgery to stabilize his spine. Luckily it is done on an outpatient basis. He had it done once before and the resulting relief was almost immediate.
> 
> I'm getting more tests done the week from next. So I'll know more then.
> 
> ETA: Yes, sparkly things make me feel better.



I will be praying for you and your dad. I will be heading to my jewelers today for some sparkle.


----------



## etoupebirkin

megt10 said:


> I will be praying for you and your dad. I will be heading to my jewelers today for some sparkle.



You go girl! I know you will get something fabulous. And please post pics, too!


----------



## megt10

etoupebirkin said:


> You go girl! I know you will get something fabulous. And please post pics, too!



Thank you I will.


----------



## tesi

eb-  LOVE, LOVE, LOVE!!!!!

yes, i think we should all live close by one another.  we can all partake of one another's strengths.  i can clean and garden!  and maybe do some fashion stuff
and near to all the pups and hot cars sounds like dream come true.


----------



## tesi

meg-  i am so sorry about your sweet pup.  sending vibes and love. 
eb-  pleased your dad can have a quick surgery to alleviate the pain.


----------



## ck21

Meg-sending lots of vibes!!

Went to a sample sale today--beautiful bags.  So much fun!!!


----------



## megt10

tesi said:


> meg-  i am so sorry about your sweet pup.  sending vibes and love.
> eb-  pleased your dad can have a quick surgery to alleviate the pain.



Thank you so much. I'm praying that they got it all. Not sure if I told you ladies we adopted another dog 2 weeks ago. He was saved by a rescue group before being pts. I hadn't planned on getting another dog. I was heading to Ross to buy some work out shorts. I heard barking around the corner and had to just take a look. Well all the dogs were barking except one. He gave me a look that said please bring me home. I called DH and told him he wanted to come home with me. DH being wonderful said that the house did seem awfully quiet and I probably should. His name is Rudy and today he got groomed probably for the first time ever. He is about 4 and just got fixed and is learning about grass, walking on a leash and that going potty in the house is a no no. Misha loves him and they play together so well. Rudy also has helped Misha start eating again. He is a perfect fit for our family.


----------



## megt10

etoupebirkin said:


> You go girl! I know you will get something fabulous. And please post pics, too!



I got this today. I am on my iPad so can only post one picture at a time.


----------



## mistikat

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I'm praying that they got it all. Not sure if I told you ladies we adopted another dog 2 weeks ago. He was saved by a rescue group before being pts. I hadn't planned on getting another dog. I was heading to Ross to buy some work out shorts. I heard barking around the corner and had to just take a look. Well all the dogs were barking except one. He gave me a look that said please bring me home. I called DH and told him he wanted to come home with me. DH being wonderful said that the house did seem awfully quiet and I probably should. His name is Rudy and today he got groomed probably for the first time ever. He is about 4 and just got fixed and is learning about grass, walking on a leash and that going potty in the house is a no no. Misha loves him and they play together so well. Rudy also has helped Misha start eating again. He is a perfect fit for our family.



Rudy is the poster child for totally adorable!!


----------



## megt10

View attachment 3265069
View attachment 3265068

	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## mistikat

Love the bling, Megt10!


----------



## megt10

mistikat said:


> Rudy is the poster child for totally adorable!!



Aww thank you. He looks so much better than he did when I got him. This was 2 weeks ago. He looked so sad.


----------



## megt10

mistikat said:


> Love the bling, Megt10!


Thank you. I love the setting and the color of the stone.


----------



## mistikat

megt10 said:


> Aww thank you. He looks so much better than he did when I got him. This was 2 weeks ago. He looked so sad.



Wow - what a huge difference your love and care has made. That's wonderful.


----------



## megt10

mistikat said:


> Wow - what a huge difference your love and care has made. That's wonderful.



Thank you. He was sick when we got him. He had an infection from being neutered. We got his stitches out got him on antibiotics and got his weight up. He wasn't eating well. We made sure he was tested for everything possible. Thankfully everything else was negative. The rescue groups do their best but they only have so much money. This was a very small group doing the best they could. He really blossoms more each day.


----------



## chaneljewel

Prayers for Misha, Meg...and Rudy is adorable.   He looks so happy!

The rings!!!   Both are spectacular EB and Meg!  Beautiful stones!  Wow!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Meg,  your ring is gorgeous, but Rudy certainly steals the show. You really do a mitzvah when you adopt a shelter pet. I'm so happy that he immediately bonded with Misha!


----------



## Mindi B

What EB said, meg.  Beautiful ring, but more beautiful dog, and bless you for choosing an adult rescue animal.  He will help your new year to go better, for sure!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Meg, Rudy is adorable!  The ring is pretty, too, but that precious little face is everything!  I'm so glad you turned the corner and found each other.  He's a lucky boy!


----------



## megt10

chaneljewel said:


> Prayers for Misha, Meg...and Rudy is adorable.   He looks so happy!
> 
> The rings!!!   Both are spectacular EB and Meg!  Beautiful stones!  Wow!


Thank you. Rudy transforms daily. He seems so happy now.


etoupebirkin said:


> Meg,  your ring is gorgeous, but Rudy certainly steals the show. You really do a mitzvah when you adopt a shelter pet. I'm so happy that he immediately bonded with Misha!


Thanks, EB. Rudy loves Misha and is learning a lot from him. I really hadn't planned on getting another dog but those pleading eyes just made my heart melt. My poor DH was afraid that I would want a puppy and wasn't up for the work that entailed. Well, we/I are getting all the puppy work in an adult dog.


Mindi B said:


> What EB said, meg.  Beautiful ring, but more beautiful dog, and bless you for choosing an adult rescue animal.  He will help your new year to go better, for sure!


Thank you, Mindy. Most of my dogs have been adult rescues. I got Misha when he was 7. My little Beau who died in October of 14 was 5 when I got him. Oy, he was a handful for the first year. I was his 6th and last owner. He turned into a wonderful dog that I dearly miss.


Cavalier Girl said:


> Meg, Rudy is adorable!  The ring is pretty, too, but that precious little face is everything!  I'm so glad you turned the corner and found each other.  He's a lucky boy!


So am I. Some things are meant to be.


----------



## ouija board

Meg, Rudy is such a cutie! Fingers crossed that the surgeon got all of Misha's tumor out.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

*Public Service Announcement*

If you break a piece of Corning Ware, DO NOT TOUCH!  Call a Hazmat team for cleanup.  Let me repeat, DO NOT TOUCH!

(You know, 'cause I wish someone had told me that.)


----------



## ouija board

Corning Ware actually breaks?? I thought those things were indestructible! Good to know about the cleanup. Hope you are ok!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ouija board said:


> Corning Ware actually breaks?? I thought those things were indestructible! Good to know about the cleanup. Hope you are ok!



I think it's the dinnerware that doesn't break.never had that.  I was putting a Le Crueset Dutch oven away and inadvertently slipped the casserole dish off the self.  It was part of a set that was a wedding gift.  I don't mind the three cut fingers nearly as much I hate losing the dish.


----------



## Hermesmaniac

megt10 said:


> Aww thank you. He looks so much better than he did when I got him. This was 2 weeks ago. He looked so sad.


They are adorable


----------



## mistikat

Cavalier Girl said:


> I think it's the dinnerware that doesn't break.never had that.  I was putting a Le Crueset Dutch oven away and inadvertently slipped the casserole dish off the self.  It was part of a set that was a wedding gift.  I don't mind the three cut fingers nearly as much I hate losing the dish.



Ouch - hope your fingers are ok. The vintage ceramic topper from my wedding cake toppled out of a cupboard and broke a few years ago - I hate losing things like that with sentimental value, so I appreciate how you feel.


----------



## ck21

I'm sorry, CG, that stinks.  I bet you cooked many wonderful meals in that dish!

Adorable new pup, Meg!


----------



## lulilu

So many new things!  

EB, gorgeous ring.  Sounds like the renovation of the bathrooms is moving along.  I am jealous as I'd love to redo mine.  And yours sound gorgeous.

Meg, you have a twofer--gorgeous ring and new sweet pup.  Adopted older dogs are the best!  So glad you rescued too.  Saying some prayers that the cancer is gone.  You are a great dog parent.

CG, ouch!  I am sorry to hear an old, well loved piece is gone.

Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## Oryx816

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I'm praying that they got it all. Not sure if I told you ladies we adopted another dog 2 weeks ago. He was saved by a rescue group before being pts. I hadn't planned on getting another dog. I was heading to Ross to buy some work out shorts. I heard barking around the corner and had to just take a look. Well all the dogs were barking except one. He gave me a look that said please bring me home. I called DH and told him he wanted to come home with me. DH being wonderful said that the house did seem awfully quiet and I probably should. His name is Rudy and today he got groomed probably for the first time ever. He is about 4 and just got fixed and is learning about grass, walking on a leash and that going potty in the house is a no no. Misha loves him and they play together so well. Rudy also has helped Misha start eating again. He is a perfect fit for our family.




I don't normally post here, but somehow I wound up here and the name Rudy caught my eye.  I just lost my beloved Rudy in August and I was happy to click and see this heartwarming story, and this radiant smiling face.  

Best wishes to your family and your new addition!  And the very best of luck with Misha.


----------



## Mindi B

Oryx, I am so sorry to hear of your loss.  It is good to know that the name is being carried on in a new little dog, who looks like he will do it honor.  
CG, it is amazing how razor sharp things like that can be.  Sorry about the casserole dish and your fingers.  If it really shattered, be careful to keep a lookout for little shards.  Those suckers can fly an amazing distance.  Another thing I wish I didn't know.


----------



## megt10

ouija board said:


> Meg, Rudy is such a cutie! Fingers crossed that the surgeon got all of Misha's tumor out.


Thank you so much. 


Cavalier Girl said:


> I think it's the dinnerware that doesn't break.never had that.  I was putting a Le Crueset Dutch oven away and inadvertently slipped the casserole dish off the self.  It was part of a set that was a wedding gift.  I don't mind the three cut fingers nearly as much I hate losing the dish.


Oh, I am so sorry. I hate losing anything that has such sentimental value. I hope your fingers are ok.


Hermesmaniac said:


> They are adorable


Thank you. 


ck21 said:


> I'm sorry, CG, that stinks.  I bet you cooked many wonderful meals in that dish!
> 
> Adorable new pup, Meg!


Thanks, CK.


lulilu said:


> So many new things!
> 
> EB, gorgeous ring.  Sounds like the renovation of the bathrooms is moving along.  I am jealous as I'd love to redo mine.  And yours sound gorgeous.
> 
> Meg, you have a twofer--gorgeous ring and new sweet pup.  Adopted older dogs are the best!  So glad you rescued too.  Saying some prayers that the cancer is gone.  You are a great dog parent.
> 
> CG, ouch!  I am sorry to hear an old, well loved piece is gone.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week.



Thank you for your prayers, I really appreciate it.


----------



## megt10

Oryx816 said:


> I don't normally post here, but somehow I wound up here and the name Rudy caught my eye.  I just lost my beloved Rudy in August and I was happy to click and see this heartwarming story, and this radiant smiling face.
> 
> Best wishes to your family and your new addition!  And the very best of luck with Misha.



I am so sorry for your loss Oryx. It is so hard losing a fur baby. I lost Beau in Oct 14 and Nick in Dec 15. I really didn't think I would want another dog especially with Misha sick too. Some things are just meant to be. Do you have other animals?


----------



## tesi

meg-  your sweet rudy is just so precious, i'm so happy for you and your sweet misha.  
and the ring is exquisite.  you deserve some happy bling.  

cg-  glad you are ok after the breakage.  it's amazing items we presume are unbreakable actually do break.  i never would have known, never&#8230;..

love to all&#8230;.


----------



## megt10

tesi said:


> meg-  your sweet rudy is just so precious, i'm so happy for you and your sweet misha.
> and the ring is exquisite.  you deserve some happy bling.
> 
> cg-  glad you are ok after the breakage.  it's amazing items we presume are unbreakable actually do break.  i never would have known, never..
> 
> love to all.



Thank you so much, Tesi. Misha really loves Rudy and Rudy is keeping him busy playing.


----------



## chaneljewel

Sorry CG...it's the sentimental things that are our biggest treasures!


----------



## ck21

Oryx-welcome! I'm sorry about the loss of your pup.  Our fur babies are never with us long enough.  I lost my Magic a few years ago and still miss her.


----------



## etoile de mer

mistikat said:


> I've tried tons of skincare. I've been using Evan Healy, which is an organic line, and am shocked how much I love it. Prices are very reasonable. As in about $30 for a large jar of shea butter moisturizer. I have sensitive skin and nothing I've tried in the line has created any issues. They sell sample kits with four or five generously sized products so you can try it.



Quick hello, *mistikat*, to thank you for recommending Evan Healy! I found it at my local, natural grocer. I've used an organic rose hydrosol for years. But Evan Healy makes an organic rose/jasmine hydrosol!  So lovely, two of my favorite fragrances, together! I look forward to trying some of their other products, as well. I also have very sensitive skin.


----------



## mistikat

etoile de mer said:


> Quick hello, *mistikat*, to thank you for recommending Evan Healy! I found it at my local, natural grocer. I've used an organic rose hydrosol for years. But Evan Healy makes an organic rose/jasmine hydrosol!  So lovely, two of my favorite fragrances, together! I look forward to trying some of their other products, as well. I also have very sensitive skin.



I hope it works out for you! I am really impressed with these products and I have very sensitive/reactive skin. I have used her rose geranium cleanser followed by the hydrosol, oil and shea butter with no reactions and they are lovely on my skin. Plus the price is really great too.


----------



## etoile de mer

mistikat said:


> I hope it works out for you! I am really impressed with these products and I have very sensitive/reactive skin. I have used her rose geranium cleanser followed by the hydrosol, oil and shea butter with no reactions and they are lovely on my skin. Plus the price is really great too.



The rose/jasmine hydrosol came home with me, but I tested some of the rose vetiver  moisturizer on my hand.  Smells so good, I kept smelling my hand as I continued getting my groceries! Aromatherapeutic heaven to me having gorgeous essential oils in my skincare items. It seems like a really nice company, too, I like their ethos.


----------



## mistikat

etoile de mer said:


> The rose/jasmine hydrosol came home with me, but I tested some of the rose vetiver  moisturizer on my hand.  Smells so good, I kept smelling my hand as I continued getting my groceries! Aromatherapeutic heaven to me having gorgeous essential oils in my skincare items. It seems like a really nice company, too, I like their ethos.



They make trial kits that are quite reasonably priced (I think $30 or so?) and are generous sizes. I haven't tried that moisturizer but I did smell it and it's heavenly.


----------



## etoile de mer

mistikat said:


> They make trial kits that are quite reasonably priced (I think $30 or so?) and are generous sizes. I haven't tried that moisturizer but I did smell it and it's heavenly.



My store has testers for a lot of their products, but even better to be able to use for a bit of time. I look forward to getting a trial kit!


----------



## ck21

Good morning friends!!


----------



## tesi

I'd say good morning but it's almost 11pm.   So good night and happy dreams!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Chat drive-by "Hi!" I have a busy few days, a proposal is due next Tuesday. And the fundraiser I'm involved with is next week too. Pre-event we have already raised close to $400K. The committee I am working with have some amazingly committed and talented people.


----------



## ouija board

That's amazing, EB!! I know the event will be a success.


----------



## ck21

tesi said:


> I'd say good morning but it's almost 11pm.   So good night and happy dreams!




Good night Tesi!!

Wonderful news on the fundraiser, EB!  Such a great cause!


----------



## Oryx816

Mindi B said:


> Oryx, I am so sorry to hear of your loss.  It is good to know that the name is being carried on in a new little dog, who looks like he will do it honor.
> CG, it is amazing how razor sharp things like that can be.  Sorry about the casserole dish and your fingers.  If it really shattered, be careful to keep a lookout for little shards.  Those suckers can fly an amazing distance.  Another thing I wish I didn't know.




Thank you Mindi.  It is my first loss of a fur baby, more so a dear friend, and it is heart wrenching.  My mother never allowed us to have pets as children because she said when they passed away it would be too painful.  I still think that the good memories far outweigh the pain.  Yes, Meg's charming Rudy made me smile, as I felt like he might be another great soul. 



megt10 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss Oryx. It is so hard losing a fur baby. I lost Beau in Oct 14 and Nick in Dec 15. I really didn't think I would want another dog especially with Misha sick too. Some things are just meant to be. Do you have other animals?




I'm so sorry to hear of your multiple losses!  As I mentioned above, this is my first time losing a dear fur baby.  I have another pug, a rescue, who has had a special journey with us, but they each have their own personalities of course.  Her presence helps, but nothing can erase him from my heart.  

I can imagine that with what you have been through, that you didn't want a new fur baby relationship so soon, but I agree with you, sometimes it is just meant to be.  It truly seems like Rudy has such a vivacious quality.  A rescue can be so rewarding, you can really feel their joy and appreciation.  How is he settling in and how is Misha doing?  I hope Rudy provides a little spark for her to cheer up! :d


----------



## megt10

Oryx816 said:


> Thank you Mindi.  It is my first loss of a fur baby, more so a dear friend, and it is heart wrenching.  My mother never allowed us to have pets as children because she said when they passed away it would be too painful.  I still think that the good memories far outweigh the pain.  Yes, Meg's charming Rudy made me smile, as I felt like he might be another great soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear of your multiple losses!  As I mentioned above, this is my first time losing a dear fur baby.  I have another pug, a rescue, who has had a special journey with us, but they each have their own personalities of course.  Her presence helps, but nothing can erase him from my heart.
> 
> I can imagine that with what you have been through, that you didn't want a new fur baby relationship so soon, but I agree with you, sometimes it is just meant to be.  It truly seems like Rudy has such a vivacious quality.  A rescue can be so rewarding, you can really feel their joy and appreciation.  How is he settling in and how is Misha doing?  I hope Rudy provides a little spark for her to cheer up! :d



Rudy has settled in nicely. He loves Misha and Misha for the most part, loves him. They play daily for long periods of time. I am still working on getting Rudy housetrained. It was going well and then we had some back sliding. On the up side, Rudy is so little that he doesn't make a huge mess and he doesn't lift his leg so he, at least, isn't marking any furniture. I am keeping a close eye on him which is pretty easy since he follows me wherever I go. Misha got his staples out on Thursday and I was hoping that they would tell me that they were sure they got all the cancer, but that didn't happen. I have to take him back on the 24th of this month for an abdominal ultrasound to make sure that what they removed hadn't already spread. Then I will meet with the oncologist to see what the results are and what the treatment will be if anything. If it is cancer and it is curable I will do whatever it takes for him, but if like with Nick it isn't curable only a life-prolonging measure giving him a few extra months of pain then I will not do anything except keep him comfortable and happy. I pray that isn't the case because he really is my heart dog. Here is a picture of us getting ready to head out to get Misha's staples removed. I did put the top up on the car. I just found it easier to get them both in with the top down.


----------



## Mindi B

meg, they are the cutest passengers ever!  Olive and Henry also each have their own carseats in the back of my SUV to enable them to see out the windows but keep them restrained and safe, so I recognize the set-up!  I always worry when I see dogs unrestrained in a car, especially with the windows down.  I realize many dogs love to feel the wind on their faces, but the danger outweights their pleasure in that case, IMO.  Seatbelts for dogs, I say!  
Sending good thoughts for Misha's follow-ups and for Rudy's housetraining.  He'll catch on!


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> meg, they are the cutest passengers ever!  Olive and Henry also each have their own carseats in the back of my SUV to enable them to see out the windows but keep them restrained and safe, so I recognize the set-up!  I always worry when I see dogs unrestrained in a car, especially with the windows down.  I realize many dogs love to feel the wind on their faces, but the danger outweights their pleasure in that case, IMO.  Seatbelts for dogs, I say!
> Sending good thoughts for Misha's follow-ups and for Rudy's housetraining.  He'll catch on!



Thanks so much, Mindy. I agree. The car seats are a fabulous thing especially in the stop and go traffic that we encounter here in the LA/Orange County area. I never travel with the top down with the dogs in the car. I used to have a sheltie that was a big boy and he got to ride with the top down on my car when I lived in Florida. That was years before car seats for dogs and he was 100% trustworthy. Though if we had been in an accident he wouldn't have fared well. Back then I guess we just think about those things.


----------



## pursecrzy

Rudy is adorable Meg!


----------



## Mrbagaholic

Hi everyone just want to ask if the blind stamp placement is in right or left flap? Thank you


----------



## mistikat

Mrbagaholic said:


> Hi everyone just want to ask if the blind stamp placement is in right or left flap? Thank you



Sorry but we don't discuss the blind stamps as that speaks to authenticity issues and can assist counterfeiters.


----------



## Mrbagaholic

Hi everyone I have a Birkin 35 Moutarde Fjord in GHW with Brown Heat Stamp of Hermes my question is why is the blind stamp placed on the left side flap (fronting me) when my other birkins' blind stamp placed on the right thank you


----------



## mistikat

Mrbagaholic said:


> Hi everyone I have a Birkin 35 Moutarde Fjord in GHW with Brown Heat Stamp of Hermes my question is why is the blind stamp placed on the left side flap (fronting me) when my other birkins' blind stamp placed on the right thank you



As I just noted, we don't discuss issues relating to authenticity. If you have concerns please consider consulting a paid authentication service or the Hermes store from which you purchased the bag. Thanks.


----------



## ck21

Meg-what an adorable picture.

Bailey (our golden) likes to sit in Hot Cars car seat?  Does that count as having her in a car seat?  

Three days until vacation and I have too much to do before we leave!


----------



## ck21

I killed chat.  Hope everyone is OK!  

Three more sleeps till Disney!


----------



## tesi

meg-   what a sweet picture.  angels they are, truly little angels!

hugs to all.  

ck-  PM is on the way.Read ASAP


----------



## etoupebirkin

Good luck CK!!!! I know you'll do well!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

What fun ck!  Disney!

Meg, adorable!   My furry girls sit in car seats too.  Just better for me when I'm driving and them too.


----------



## Mindi B

Have a wonderful time, ck!


----------



## ck21

Thanks, girls!  I am excited!

My aunt was/is planning on traveling with us, as she has done in the past. She isn't feeling well and was supposed to hear from her dr. today.  I haven't heard from her, so I'm a bit worried.
We would still go, just hoping it isn't serious.


----------



## Vabuloz

_xxx please review our rules_


----------



## Mindi B

Let us know about your aunt, ck.  I, too, hope it isn't anything worrisome.


----------



## ouija board

Have a safe trip, Ck! Hope your aunt is ok and able to make the trip. Is this the Disney marathon trip?


----------



## ck21

No updates from my aunt.  She elected to stay home, and is still waiting on some test results. 

I just had the pleasure of meeting a most delightful chat peep!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Good luck CK! I hope you have a blast!!!


----------



## Mindi B

I am sorry about your aunt, ck.  Hope all ends up being well with her.  Yay for Peep-meets!  Also, safe travels and have a fantastic time!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> I am sorry about your aunt, ck.  Hope all ends up being well with her.  Yay for Peep-meets!  Also, safe travels and have a fantastic time!



What she said!


----------



## ThierryH

megt10 said:


> Rudy has settled in nicely. He loves Misha and Misha for the most part, loves him. They play daily for long periods of time. I am still working on getting Rudy housetrained. It was going well and then we had some back sliding. On the up side, Rudy is so little that he doesn't make a huge mess and he doesn't lift his leg so he, at least, isn't marking any furniture. I am keeping a close eye on him which is pretty easy since he follows me wherever I go. Misha got his staples out on Thursday and I was hoping that they would tell me that they were sure they got all the cancer, but that didn't happen. I have to take him back on the 24th of this month for an abdominal ultrasound to make sure that what they removed hadn't already spread. Then I will meet with the oncologist to see what the results are and what the treatment will be if anything. If it is cancer and it is curable I will do whatever it takes for him, but if like with Nick it isn't curable only a life-prolonging measure giving him a few extra months of pain then I will not do anything except keep him comfortable and happy. I pray that isn't the case because he really is my heart dog. Here is a picture of us getting ready to head out to get Misha's staples removed. I did put the top up on the car. I just found it easier to get them both in with the top down.



Meg, what a cute pic! Your furries are adorable. Here's hoping that things will go well with Misha, keeping fingers crossed for him and for you!


----------



## megt10

ThierryH said:


> Meg, what a cute pic! Your furries are adorable. Here's hoping that things will go well with Misha, keeping fingers crossed for him and for you!



Thank you so much.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, I am thinking of you and hoping whatever testing you are undergoing is not too stressful or prolonged.  I just finished a week full of such tests and the waiting for results part (my least favorite activity Of All Time) and am sending out vibes for all who are in this cycle, or who have loved ones in it (two- or four-legged).
I am okey-dokey at the moment.
But I'm taking a sick day today.
Phew.


----------



## megt10

ck21 said:


> Meg-what an adorable picture.
> 
> Bailey (our golden) likes to sit in Hot Cars car seat?  Does that count as having her in a car seat?
> 
> Three days until vacation and I have too much to do before we leave!





tesi said:


> meg-   what a sweet picture.  angels they are, truly little angels!
> 
> hugs to all.
> 
> ck-  PM is on the way.Read ASAP





chaneljewel said:


> What fun ck!  Disney!
> 
> Meg, adorable!   My furry girls sit in car seats too.  Just better for me when I'm driving and them too.


Thank you all so much. Have had a cold the last week and missed all this. I appreciate your comments.


Mindi B said:


> EB, I am thinking of you and hoping whatever testing you are undergoing is not too stressful or prolonged.  I just finished a week full of such tests and the waiting for results part (my least favorite activity Of All Time) and am sending out vibes for all who are in this cycle, or who have loved ones in it (two- or four-legged).
> I am okey-dokey at the moment.
> But I'm taking a sick day today.
> Phew.



+1


----------



## lulilu

Good thoughts for all who are undergoing tests or other stressful things.

Looking forward to happy updates.


----------



## Keren16

mistikat said:


> I've tried tons of skincare. I've been using Evan Healy, which is an organic line, and am shocked how much I love it. Prices are very reasonable. As in about $30 for a large jar of shea butter moisturizer. I have sensitive skin and nothing I've tried in the line has created any issues. They sell sample kits with four or five generously sized products so you can try it.




I looked at the link you provided & was going to order the trial kit.  I saw their products are sold at Whole Foods so I bought there.  I love the Pomegranate Serum.  My skin tends to be dehydrated & the serum is amazing.  Thanks!
(Took me a while to find this post - I was searching on a different thread)


----------



## Mindi B

I must grumpily admit that I am now of an age where moisturizing has become necessary.  Phooey.  So I'm going to check this line out, too!  Thanks, misti, for the recommendation!


----------



## ouija board

Keren16 said:


> I looked at the link you provided & was going to order the trial kit.  I saw their products are sold at Whole Foods so I bought there.  I love the Pomegranate Serum.  My skin tends to be dehydrated & the serum is amazing.  Thanks!
> (Took me a while to find this post - I was searching on a different thread)




Oh, thanks for this info! I was planning to look up where to find this line, and you just saved me some time. Pomegranate serum sounds fantastic, and I bet it smells wonderful. Love pomegranate. 

Sending health vibes to EB and Mindi. Waiting to get tests and then waiting for results is nothing short of ulcer inducing. 

Hope Ck is having a blast!


----------



## anee1987

Hi,

I am not sure if this is correct thread or not.. but can anyone identify the color of this all leather Garden Party bag in size 30(TPM).


Thanks!


----------



## lulilu

anee1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not sure if this is correct thread or not.. but can anyone identify the color of this all leather Garden Party bag in size 30(TPM).
> View attachment 3278939
> 
> Thanks!



I think the general forum would be better.  I can guess feu.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> EB, I am thinking of you and hoping whatever testing you are undergoing is not too stressful or prolonged.  I just finished a week full of such tests and the waiting for results part (my least favorite activity Of All Time) and am sending out vibes for all who are in this cycle, or who have loved ones in it (two- or four-legged).
> I am okey-dokey at the moment.
> But I'm taking a sick day today.
> Phew.



I had my tests yesterday. One was OK, the second was quite invasive and unsettling. So I went home and ate two Georgetown cupcakes with a cup of tea and went to bed.

The fundraiser was a complete success. We raised $540K. I wore this amazingly cute red floral print Valentino dress that I bought reduced from $3690 to $800. I got so many compliments on it. I bid on and won a Tiffany Olive leaf cuff and a private scarf tying party at my local Hermes. 

This year, we just had friends and family at our table--no clients, so it was much more relaxed.


----------



## pursecrzy

That's great news EB! (Fundraising, not tests)

Awesome score on your dress. The scarf tying party at Hermes sounds like fun.


----------



## ck21

Wonderful job on the fundraising, EB!  I meant to look at the silent auction, but lost track of things with the trip.

First run is tomorrow morning, second one is one Sunday.  Sort of excited, but not looking forward to catching a 4am bus!


----------



## chaneljewel

Lots of hugs to Mindi and EB as I know waiting for test results is stressful.  Try to stay positive as there's nothing you can do until you know what's going on.  Easier said then done, but try&#55357;&#56844;&#55357;&#56911;

EB, the brCelet is beautiful!   Glad you won.   And the Hermes scarf tying party will be so much fun!

The bikes will be sent next week&#55357;&#56842;   Will definitely make some little ones happy.


----------



## megt10

etoupebirkin said:


> I had my tests yesterday. One was OK, the second was quite invasive and unsettling. So I went home and ate two Georgetown cupcakes with a cup of tea and went to bed.
> 
> The fundraiser was a complete success. We raised $540K. I wore this amazingly cute red floral print Valentino dress that I bought reduced from $3690 to $800. I got so many compliments on it. I bid on and won a Tiffany Olive leaf cuff and a private scarf tying party at my local Hermes.
> 
> This year, we just had friends and family at our table--no clients, so it was much more relaxed.


Sorry about the tests. I agree cupcakes make everything better. Great job on the fundraiser. The scarf tying party sounds like so much fun. Can't wait to see the cuff. 


ck21 said:


> Wonderful job on the fundraising, EB!  I meant to look at the silent auction, but lost track of things with the trip.
> 
> First run is tomorrow morning, second one is one Sunday.  Sort of excited, but not looking forward to catching a 4am bus!



Good luck CK!


----------



## Mindi B

Run, ck, run! :doggie:


----------



## ck21

Done!  I am so sore!!!!!


----------



## ouija board

Congrats, Ck!!


----------



## Mindi B

Well-done!  Sore is admirable.  I would be so dead.


----------



## pursecrzy

Yeah CK!


----------



## ck21

Thanks, girls!  It wasn't pretty at all.  Or fast.  Thrilled to have finished and not in need of medical assistance!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Congrats CK!!!!


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> Thanks, girls!  It wasn't pretty at all.  Or fast.  Thrilled to have finished and not in need of medical assistance!!




That's a win in my book! Pretty or not, you finished, and that's a major accomplishment.


----------



## tesi

good vibes to all those in need-and especially those awaiting results of one kind or another.

ck-  so pleased you made it through the races.  and so happy to have met your lovely self!  

hope all are well.  cleaning up after my sister, her hubby and 7 year old were here.  
so much chaotic fun!   miss those days&#8230;.

love to all


----------



## chaneljewel

Yea ck!   Crossing that finish line is a huge WIN!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I got my test results and my biopsy came back negative!!!!

Sitting back with a glass of wine and some sushi for dinner!


----------



## mistikat

etoupebirkin said:


> I got my test results and my biopsy came back negative!!!!
> 
> Sitting back with a glass of wine and some sushi for dinner!



Woo hoo, EB! Fantastic news!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I also went to the grocery store while my sushi take out order was being prepared. Being hungry and in a celebratory mood resulted in my purchasing:
Mini Oreos  (On sale for 2 for $5)
Mini Nutter Butters (On sale for 2 for $5)
Pizza Goldfish crackers
Parmesan Goldfish crackers
Krispy Creme mini powdered donuts (One of my favorite guilty pleasures)
Cocoa Puffs ($1.69 a box!)
Reese's Puffs ($1.69 a box)

I've always been a girl who loves a bargain. And DS made off with my GS cookies!


----------



## Mindi B

YAY, EB!  Such an enormous relief!  You enjoy those treats!

Wait.  Did you say Krispy Kreme mini powdered donuts?!?!?!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> YAY, EB!  Such an enormous relief!  You enjoy those treats!
> 
> Wait.  Did you say Krispy Kreme mini powdered donuts?!?!?!


Yes I did!!!

Send HenHen and Miss Olive down here and I'll give 'em some snorgles and send them back up your way with a care package!


----------



## mistikat

etoupebirkin said:


> Yes I did!!!
> 
> Send HenHen and Miss Olive down here and I'll give 'em some snorgles and send them back up your way with a care package!



My dogs have indicated they want in.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I am currently in a fish, wine and sugar coma.

And I am a happy girl.


----------



## mistikat

etoupebirkin said:


> I am currently in a fish, wine and sugar coma.
> 
> And I am a happy girl.



Well deserved.


----------



## tesi

eb-  so tremendously happy for you!  enjoy the treats!


----------



## chaneljewel

Great EB!  Happy girl...enjoy your treats!


----------



## csshopper

So relieved to read your news, negative is a beautiful word in this context. Hope you sprinkled a lot of Krispy Kreme donut dust in celebration. Btw, do you prefer a red or a white wine with them? :giggles:


----------



## Mindi B

EB has several boxes with air holes punched in 'em sitting on her front porch this morning.  You had HenHen at "donut."  Don't let mistikat's brood hog all the Goldfish crackers.


----------



## mistikat

I can hear the howling from here. Apologies to EB'sneighbours.


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## mistikat

They're asking if EB bought bacon flavoured Goldfish. Should never have taught them how to text.


----------



## Mindi B

And dog-texts take some translating.  It's the paws.  HenHen writes, "kjlsoijkjknndsaiw;lk"  At least he was on the home keys.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Sneaking in for a peek at Chat!

You ladies crack me up!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, sure, EB, you're laughing NOW.  But wait until you open those boxes. . . .


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Just wanted to share my new sapphire reset done by EB's fabulous jeweler.  He is truly a master craftsman.  Mine is nowhere near as gorgeous as EB's, but I do love it, and think I'll wear it often.  The previous mounting was too much like an engagement ring, so I barely wore, but I think this one will work for anytime.  Finally, after more than 20 years, I can enjoy it!


----------



## mistikat

That's s gorgeous setting, CG. Enjoy it in the best of health.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, Misti.  I'm so happy with it.  M gave it me about 20 years after my heart dog died.  He was desperate to try to make me smile.  It didn't really help much, but did make me love him even more for trying.


----------



## mistikat

That's true blue love, CG.


----------



## pursecrzy

Pretty ring CG!


----------



## lulilu

Cavalier Girl said:


> Just wanted to share my new sapphire reset done by EB's fabulous jeweler.  He is truly a master craftsman.  Mine is nowhere near as gorgeous as EB's, but I do love it, and think I'll wear it often.  The previous mounting was too much like an engagement ring, so I barely wore, but I think this one will work for anytime.  Finally, after more than 20 years, I can enjoy it!



beautiful!


----------



## ck21

Great news, EB!  Bailey is on her way to partake in the puppy party!

CG-stunning ring!

We are home.  Vacations go way too fast!!


----------



## megt10

ck21 said:


> Done!  I am so sore!!!!!


Congrats!


Mindi B said:


> Well-done!  Sore is admirable.  I would be so dead.



+1


----------



## megt10

etoupebirkin said:


> I got my test results and my biopsy came back negative!!!!
> 
> Sitting back with a glass of wine and some sushi for dinner!


Fantastic news. I so happy for you.


Cavalier Girl said:


> Just wanted to share my new sapphire reset done by EB's fabulous jeweler.  He is truly a master craftsman.  Mine is nowhere near as gorgeous as EB's, but I do love it, and think I'll wear it often.  The previous mounting was too much like an engagement ring, so I barely wore, but I think this one will work for anytime.  Finally, after more than 20 years, I can enjoy it!


This is a gorgeous ring. So happy that you were able to change it into something that you will wear and enjoy for years to come.


Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, Misti.  I'm so happy with it.  M gave it me about 20 years after my heart dog died.  He was desperate to try to make me smile.  It didn't really help much, but did make me love him even more for trying.


What a lovely thought. It makes it all the more special.


----------



## Mindi B

Aw, CG, that is a bittersweet story.  But that ring represents love.  And the new setting is bold and gorgeous!
Incredible thunderstorms here last night with winds almost hitting 70 mph. DH was trying to return home from a business trip and I was terrified that the airline would actually operate the flight--fortunately, in spite of DH's profound annoyance, it was cancelled (LGA quite properly closed itself to incoming flights) and he will come in, grumpy but in calm air, today instead.  There was no way anyone should have been in the air around here last night. Lucky the doggies don't react to storms, so I was the only creature who was anxious.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Aw, CG, that is a bittersweet story.  But that ring represents love.  And the new setting is bold and gorgeous!
> Incredible thunderstorms here last night with winds almost hitting 70 mph. DH was trying to return home from a business trip and I was terrified that the airline would actually operate the flight--fortunately, in spite of DH's profound annoyance, it was cancelled (LGA quite properly closed itself to incoming flights) and he will come in, grumpy but in calm air, today instead.  There was no way anyone should have been in the air around here last night. Lucky the doggies don't react to storms, so I was the only creature who was anxious.



And you couldn't even wear your tinfoil hat!


----------



## Tyler_JP

I just purchased the "Under the Waves" scarf in turquoise and yellow from the Charlotte boutique! It's so pretty!


----------



## Mindi B

pursecrzy said:


> And you couldn't even wear your tinfoil hat!



Nope!  Didn't want the lightning to know where I was!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, so glad DH was grounded last night! 70mph winds are nothing to mess around with. Hopefully no power outages in your area 

CG, your ring is beautiful! The color of your sapphire incredible. So glad you're able to wear it more often. 

EB, huge sigh of relief about your negative biopsy!!!!!!!! 

Welcome back, Ck! 

Meg, how is Misha's doing?


----------



## Mindi B

I wish he were still grounded, OB.  Just spoke to him and he is sooooo cross.  Has a report to get out today and will have to hit the ground running and is totally bent out of shape.  When I am in a snit I'm irrational, but when he is. . . .   Ooof.


----------



## lulilu

We had the same storm, Mindi.  No way should any plane have been in the air.  Glad DH is safe though grumpy.  Safe wins any time.


----------



## Mindi B

ITA, lulilu.  If his flight had taken off at its original time, all would have been well, but LGA was behind the eight ball all day, and by the time his flight would have been permitted to leave based on LGA's "ground hold" program, well, all heck was breaking loose.  He is just feeling pressured.  Not much I can do except lie low. . . . .  This too shall pass.


----------



## tesi

cg-  what a beauty, and reminder of a deep and profound love.  wear it in good health and during happy times.  

mindi-  storm was crazy up north.  hubby is home and wow-  trees and wires down,  school closed, roads detoured.  living in the country isn't all its cracked up to be!  

hope all are well.  sending warm thoughts and love...


----------



## pursecrzy

Tyler_JP said:


> I just purchased the "Under the Waves" scarf in turquoise and yellow from the Charlotte boutique! It's so pretty!



Congrats! Love this scarf. I have the blue and yellow 90cm and the green mousseline.


----------



## ck21

Thoughts to all who are dealing with the aftermath, whether it be downed trees or an unhappy DH.

Glad tomorrow is Friday!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Can I say the debates are the best entertainment I've seen in a while.

Delete this post if you must!!!


----------



## ck21

Glad someone enjoys debates, EB!  I've never been a fan, no matter who it is.  Yet, somehow, I love watching the bachelor!


----------



## ck21

Happy Saturday!!  Gorgeous day here!  I almost feel like I'm still in Florida!!

How is everyone?


----------



## lulilu

Sunny but freezing here today, but they tell us a beautiful day tomorrow!


----------



## etoupebirkin

DH and I are planning a big bike ride tomorrow. I'm hoping not to freeze my fingers off.


----------



## ck21

Good luck on your ride, EB.  Our nice weather was short lived.  Rainy and cool today!


----------



## pursecrzy

It was really windy here yesterday. Today is much nicer! I even have a window open! Woo hoo!


----------



## Mindi B

Still a little too cold here for an open window, but it looks promising.  Until later next week, when snow showers are predicted.  Spring is such a tease.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Did the big bike ride. Ina local brew pub enjoying a beer and had a fabulous poutine from a food truck. Is it wrong to want a second poutine. BTW, it's the best since Quebec City.


----------



## etoupebirkin

It was Poutine with bacon on top!


----------



## Mindi B

I love poutine.  It is never wrong to want more poutine.


----------



## pursecrzy

Hangs head in shame, I've never had poutine.


----------



## Mindi B

I know there are plenty of people who think it's dreadful, but when I had it in Montreal, I was hooked.  A true comfort food for me.  And soooooo not healthy.


----------



## pursecrzy

It's the gravy. I'm not a fan of gravy. Too traumatized by the look of high school cafeteria gravy


----------



## Mindi B

Yup, I hear ya.  I understand.  But in the case of poutine, the gravy is relatively innocent--it's merely a vehicle for salt.  More salt.  Like fries need more salt.  Sigh.


----------



## pursecrzy

Yum, salt.


----------



## pursecrzy

Saw "Spotlight" yesterday. Wasn't sure what to expect. Was a good movie and the cast is fab.


----------



## Mindi B

Yes, it looks well-done.  I know it would make me really, really mad, though.


----------



## lulilu

I'm still back on the poutine.  Yum.  I could eat one now.  (And I just finished dinner.)


----------



## ck21

Love poutine!!


----------



## Mindi B

So the next Chat get-together must feature poutine, obviously.
Grey and wet here today, and DH is away again.


----------



## ouija board

Did someone say poutine?? I'm in!


----------



## ouija board

Question: Am I crazy to switch CPAs right now, if I know I'm going to have to file an extension regardless? It'll be a major pain to shift 10 years of business and personal paperwork to someone new, but our current guy did something this year and last year that gives us no choice. We should've switched after last April, but we thought issues had been resolved. Blah. As a stress reliever, I cleaned the entire house and then ate a giant piece of red velvet cake.


----------



## pursecrzy

ouija board said:


> Question: Am I crazy to switch CPAs right now, if I know I'm going to have to file an extension regardless? It'll be a major pain to shift 10 years of business and personal paperwork to someone new, but our current guy did something this year and last year that gives us no choice. We should've switched after last April, but we thought issues had been resolved. Blah. As a stress reliever, I cleaned the entire house and then ate a giant piece of red velvet cake.



Do it now. You have time


----------



## gracekelly

ouija board said:


> Question: Am I crazy to switch CPAs right now, if I know I'm going to have to file an extension regardless? It'll be a major pain to shift 10 years of business and personal paperwork to someone new, but our current guy did something this year and last year that gives us no choice. We should've switched after last April, but we thought issues had been resolved. Blah. As a stress reliever, I cleaned the entire house and then ate a giant piece of red velvet cake.



Do it now.

Ladies, I had to google poutine and I can't decide if you fans are crazy or know something I don't know.  I guess if you are dealing with below freezing temps and shoveling snow and plowing the north 40, the calories will get burned up.  I think it is a frightening dish!


----------



## Mindi B

I know, it sounds insane, GK.  I thought so too, when I first heard of it.  Then I had some.  It's really, really good if you like the main components (fries and cheese) and if you are neither sodium- nor fat-averse.  And yes, it is especially good in cold weather.  Yum.  In Montreal you can get it at McDonalds.


----------



## mistikat

Poutine, done right, can be a celestial experience, GK! And ... there's always the treadmill after!


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> Poutine, done right, can be a celestial experience, GK! And ... there's always the treadmill after!



Seriously?  I kind of gagged when I goggled the picutre  It reminds me of these disgusting concoctions you see at the ball park.  Last summer a guy sitting next to me had a little plastic Dodger helmet filled with nachos and cheese.  So gross!  If this was Canada at the time of the French and Indian War and no indoor heating, I guess I would have to eat it.

Addition:  I would have to be on the treadmill at a 10% incline for 15 hours to burn that up!


----------



## mistikat

gracekelly said:


> Seriously?  I kind of gagged when I goggled the picutre  It reminds me of these disgusting concoctions you see at the ball park.  Last summer a guy sitting next to me had a little plastic Dodger helmet filled with nachos and cheese.  So gross!  If this was Canada at the time of the French and Indian War and no indoor heating, I guess I would have to eat it.



If there was no indoor heating, you couldn't warm the gravy and melt the cheese. Just saying.

Think of it like pizza. Can look gross but taste divine.


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> If there was no indoor heating, you couldn't warm the gravy and melt the cheese. Just saying.
> 
> Think of it like pizza. Can look gross but taste divine.



OK, I LOVE pizza!  I guess the open fire could warm the gravy and melt the cheese.  That is providing that the DH went out and chopped down a tree for fuel.


----------



## mistikat

gracekelly said:


> OK, I LOVE pizza!  I guess the open fire could warm the gravy and melt the cheese.  That is providing that the DH went out and chopped down a tree for fuel.



From what I know of your DH, I think he's more than up to the task!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> I know, it sounds insane, GK.  I thought so too, when I first heard of it.  Then I had some.  It's really, really good if you like the main components (fries and cheese) and if you are neither sodium- nor fat-averse.  And yes, it is especially good in cold weather.  Yum.  In Montreal you can get it at McDonalds.




No way, at McDonald's?? Yum, fries plus cheese...then treadmill!


----------



## ouija board

pursecrzy said:


> Do it now. You have time




Thanks, Pursecrzy, GK. I'm going to make some calls tomorrow.


----------



## pursecrzy

ouija board said:


> Thanks, Pursecrzy, GK. I'm going to make some calls tomorrow.



If your records are in order, it shouldn't be too hard for a new accountant to prepare your taxes.


----------



## etoupebirkin

GK, For years, I would not touch pouting with a ten foot pole. I tried it when I went to Mont Tremblant and it was certifiably disgusting. But then I went to Quebec City and went on a foodie tour. I tried it at this amazing place that only serves Poutine and it was divine.

So, now I am a convert. But it has to be fresh and use great ingredients.


----------



## etoupebirkin

OB, good luck with your accountant issues.


----------



## chaneljewel

I've never had poutine either but love fries so...


----------



## alismarr

DD tried it when we were in Toronto after being told several times how delicious it was.  I couldn't bring myself to though she said it was nice but couldn't finish the enormous portion she was presented with.


----------



## alismarr

I think I had a drink instead.....


----------



## Mindi B

^^^Well, that is ALWAYS a viable option!


----------



## pursecrzy

Yup!


----------



## lulilu

etoupebirkin said:


> GK, For years, I would not touch pouting with a ten foot pole. I tried it when I went to Mont Tremblant and it was certifiably disgusting. But then I went to Quebec City and went on a foodie tour. I tried it at this amazing place that only serves Poutine and it was divine.
> 
> So, now I am a convert. But it has to be fresh and use great ingredients.



LOVE Quebec!


----------



## ck21

My friend and I go out for poutine immediately following the half marathon in Vancouver.  I think it even came with bacon on top!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

The Poutine truck came to my neck of the woods. I brought in my high protein low carb lunch today and resisted the urge. I came really close to grabbing some today.


----------



## Mindi B

You Are Strong, EB.


----------



## gracekelly

etoupebirkin said:


> GK, For years, I would not touch pouting with a ten foot pole. I tried it when I went to Mont Tremblant and it was certifiably disgusting. But then I went to Quebec City and went on a foodie tour. I tried it at this amazing place that only serves Poutine and it was divine.
> 
> So, now I am a convert. But it has to be fresh and use great ingredients.



OHHHHHH!    This is sounding like it could be a danger food that sucks you in, especially if it has bacon on top.  Love bacon *sigh*



ck21 said:


> My friend and I go out for poutine immediately following the half marathon in Vancouver.  I think it even came with bacon on top!!




EB, stay strong!  Think about the disgusting one you once had and that should work


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, yes, bacon.  The ultimate gateway drug.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Poutine is an easy pass for me.  My Achilles heel is house made corned beef hash from a local dive.  It's a big plate of chunky, delicious saltiness.  Luckily, it's a special and not a regular on the menu.


----------



## gracekelly

Cavalier Girl said:


> Poutine is an easy pass for me.  My Achilles heel is house made corned beef hash from a local dive.  It's a big plate of chunky, delicious saltiness.  Luckily, it's a special and not a regular on the menu.



I just found a place here that does a great job of that.  it is a deli so they use really good corned beef to do it.  Years ago, there was a brunch at a fancy restaurant that had it on the menu and it was quite different because it had dried cranberries in it.  Yum!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

With cranberries......Yum!  The little dive near me makes their own corned beef.  Pretty much everything they make is house made.  It looks like a dump, and the food is pretty simple, but oh so good.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> With cranberries......Yum!  The little dive near me makes their own corned beef.  Pretty much everything they make is house made.  It looks like a dump, and the food is pretty simple, but oh so good.



Sounds like my kind of place -- Road trip!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Cavalier Girl said:


> Poutine is an easy pass for me.  My Achilles heel is house made corned beef hash from a local dive.  It's a big plate of chunky, delicious saltiness.  Luckily, it's a special and not a regular on the menu.



Homemade corned beef hash sounds delicious!  I haven't had cbh in years!   Yum!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> Sounds like my kind of place -- Road trip!!!



EB, it's a shame your DD isn't still halfway between your house and mine.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

chaneljewel said:


> Homemade corned beef hash sounds delicious!  I haven't had cbh in years!   Yum!!!



Chanel, they do a mean corned beef and cabbage, too.  I look forward to having it every March 17th.....the only time they serve it.


----------



## ouija board

Don't even get me started on corned beef hash  Corned beef hash plus grits (the real stuff, not the instant kind) and a fried egg on top..my guilty pleasure breakfast.


----------



## lulilu

It's so funny how the egg dishes differ in various regions.  My son dragged me to a place in Hawaii that made a dish with rice, ground beef and an egg on top.


----------



## Mindi B

Now you're talking my DH's language, OB.  Hash in any form gets his attention.
And a typical Mindi non sequitur:  I have noticed lately that office hours are merely suggestions for a surprising number of offices.  It is 9:45 and I just listed to a recorded "office currently closed" message that swears the office hours are 9:30 to 5, M-F.  There is something amiss here.  Either correct the freakin' message or ANSWER THE PHONE.  Ahem.  That is all.


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, crap, my day just nosedived.  Could I please have Chat vibes for my mom and dad?  My dad needs a biopsy, and both my folks are deeply freaked out, understandably.  I've been having some (minor) health stuff myself, which I am not sharing with my parents, but it makes my plate sort of full just at the moment.  Thanks, mah Peeps.


----------



## mistikat

You got it, Mindi. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## megt10

Tons of good vibes and prayers headed for you and your parents!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, meg!  And I am sending some back to you and yours, too!


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> Ah, crap, my day just nosedived.  Could I please have Chat vibes for my mom and dad?  My dad needs a biopsy, and both my folks are deeply freaked out, understandably.  I've been having some (minor) health stuff myself, which I am not sharing with my parents, but it makes my plate sort of full just at the moment.  Thanks, mah Peeps.



Mindi, Just saw your post. Lots O Vibes on their way~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Telling Miss Olive and Hen Hen to give you extra love tonight!!!


----------



## tesi

mindi-  vibes and sweet thoughts headed your way&#8230;..

love to all.  hubby and i are being crazy and considering real estate shenanigans.  we need to not look at places&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, sending good thoughts to you.


----------



## chaneljewel

Mindi B said:


> Ah, crap, my day just nosedived.  Could I please have Chat vibes for my mom and dad?  My dad needs a biopsy, and both my folks are deeply freaked out, understandably.  I've been having some (minor) health stuff myself, which I am not sharing with my parents, but it makes my plate sort of full just at the moment.  Thanks, mah Peeps.



Take care Mindi.   Prayers your way&#128524;


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, my friends.  Tesi, you and DH ARE naughty!  Are the proposed shenanigans northern or southern?


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, meg!  And I am sending some back to you and yours, too!


Thank you.


tesi said:


> mindi-  vibes and sweet thoughts headed your way..
> 
> love to all.  hubby and i are being crazy and considering real estate shenanigans.  we need to not look at places.



 Being a bit crazy is fun. Where are you looking?


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, vibes for you and your parents!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, OB.  What is lil' OB into these days?  Does she still love princesses, or has she moved on?


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, OB.  What is lil' OB into these days?  Does she still love princesses, or has she moved on?



Totally moved on from princesses.  She's into big cats now. I wanted so badly to take her to the Dallet exhibit at the Bruce Museum, but it just wasn't feasible.


----------



## Mindi B

They grow up so fast, OB!  I applaud her taste.  Big cats are worth admiring.  Does her mom have anything in the Panthera Pardus design?


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> They grow up so fast, OB!  I applaud her taste.  Big cats are worth admiring.  Does her mom have anything in the Panthera Pardus design?



Shockingly, her "deathly allergic to H stores" dad bought her the Panthera Pardus 90cm and Savana Dance 70cm for Christmas, all on his own. And I have another Savana Dance plus three Zambezes on their way. And I bought a preowned Guepards 90cm (cheetahs are her favorite!). We are awash in big cats this season!


----------



## Mindi B

Well-done, dad!


----------



## mistikat

OB, you are also turning her from Disney princess accessories to Hermes accessories. She's moving up in the $ bracket!


----------



## ouija board

Mistikat, I can actually blame DH this time!! I had a few gavroches framed for her room when she was younger, but otherwise, nothing else H. Until he bought her two scarves, and then the floodgates opened. 

Mindi, DH had the harebrained idea that she could wear the 70cm scarf to school. Such a sweet thought and God forbid I squash his ideas involving Hermes, but, um, NO.


----------



## mistikat

"Um, no" would have been my response too!


----------



## ck21

Mindi--sending loads of vibes!!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, ck!  I remember you going through this process with your mom (who, I hope, is still doing great!) so I am striving to remain optimistic.


----------



## tesi

OB-   love that lil ob is loving her big cats-in whatever form they come.  what a lucky girl. they do grow up so quickly don't they?
oddly enough my girls do not have the H bug.  dd#1 borrowed a kelly and an evelyne for a bit then decided it was a no. 

mindi- continued loving vibes from me.

dh and i are just hustling a little bit down south.  if any news is on the horizon i will provide details!  wish us luck.  

love to all!


----------



## etoupebirkin

ouija board said:


> Totally moved on from princesses.  She's into big cats now. I wanted so badly to take her to the Dallet exhibit at the Bruce Museum, but it just wasn't feasible.



You know Hermes has a book out on Dallet's Cats. My store just got me one... I'm just sayin'.


----------



## ouija board

etoupebirkin said:


> You know Hermes has a book out on Dallet's Cats. My store just got me one... I'm just sayin'.




I'm going to see my SA this weekend, and I'm definitely having her find a copy! As much as DD likes the scarves, she's more interested in books on the big cats.


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, ck!  I remember you going through this process with your mom (who, I hope, is still doing great!) so I am striving to remain optimistic.




Yes, mom is still doing great!  Slowing down a little with age (aren't we all?), but she is well.


----------



## ck21

tesi said:


> OB-   love that lil ob is loving her big cats-in whatever form they come.  what a lucky girl. they do grow up so quickly don't they?
> oddly enough my girls do not have the H bug.  dd#1 borrowed a kelly and an evelyne for a bit then decided it was a no.
> 
> mindi- continued loving vibes from me.
> 
> dh and i are just hustling a little bit down south.  if any news is on the horizon i will provide details!  wish us luck.
> 
> love to all!




I don't know how your dd couldn't have fallen in love with your pretty gold evelyne.  She's a beauty!!


----------



## Mindi B

So happy to hear that, ck!
tesi, that's exciting--Awaiting possible details!
EB, good call on the book for lil' OB.  
OB, I have a question for my favorite vet: Do you have any opinions on surgery to assist my old Olive girl in controlling her bladder?  We have tried both of the main drugs for the problem.  Proin made her vibrate with anxiety, even at a tiny dosage, and so far DES has not been effective (though I may need to give it more time.  Does it need to build up in her system?).  DH says "let her leak" but he isn't the one cleaning up, stripping the bed multiple times a week (we do use a waterproof pad, but she's a creeper and likes to snuggle up and off the pad sometimes), or smelling the urine (he has no olfactory sensitivity whatsoever).  So.  Any thoughts?


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> So happy to hear that, ck!
> tesi, that's exciting--Awaiting possible details!
> EB, good call on the book for lil' OB.
> OB, I have a question for my favorite vet: Do you have any opinions on surgery to assist my old Olive girl in controlling her bladder?  We have tried both of the main drugs for the problem.  Proin made her vibrate with anxiety, even at a tiny dosage, and so far DES has not been effective (though I may need to give it more time.  Does it need to build up in her system?).  DH says "let her leak" but he isn't the one cleaning up, stripping the bed multiple times a week (we do use a waterproof pad, but she's a creeper and likes to snuggle up and off the pad sometimes), or smelling the urine (he has no olfactory sensitivity whatsoever).  So.  Any thoughts?



Not to mention the TV remote disaster


----------



## mistikat

Mindi, are you willing to put Olive in a soft carrier or a crate in your bedroom, right by your bed, overnight? I am guessing that since she is used to being on your bed she wouldn't love that option, but it's less likely she would urinate in a crate (though I realize this is physiological and not behavioural) and if she did, at least it's a contained space that's easy to clean.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, can she wear one of those diaper/underpants type things?  I just saw some at PetSmart.  At least at bedtime?


----------



## Mindi B

Er, yeah, I hadn't thought about the remote control sequelae, pursey.  Thanks. 
misti, lulilu, both totally sensible approaches.  Olive would like neither, and I have a little difficulty in setting boundaries that might benefit me but would annoy another life form.  (I'm working on it.)  Bedtime diapers might be the next step--we'll try to preserve the overnight cuddling if we can (for both of our sakes).


----------



## mistikat

I'm sure you can come up with something that keeps everyone comfortable during the night. The diapers might be the best option, if she doesn't try to take them off.


----------



## Mindi B

I am hoping that if we go the diaper route she will adapt to them as she has in the past to a cone of shame.  At first, it's misery, but after a short time, she just gets on with it.  
I just hate to see the little bug unhappy.  I am completely wrapped around her paw, obviously.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, I think surgery would be my last resort. If it's a problem with sphincter tone, I'm not even sure how effective surgery would be, since it's a muscle or nerve issue rather than a structural problem. I feel your pain, though. I have a 70lb Dobie who's been incontinent most of her life, and she's getting worse as she gets older. I now have to be very vigilant about cutting her off from water about two hours before I go to bed. That way I can take her out one last time, and then fingers crossed no accidents overnight. Fortunately, she does not sleep on the bed, but DD went through a bed wetting phase, so I KNOW how it is, having to strip the bed and do laundry in the middle of the night! I ended up getting the full waterproof mattress cover for her bed (she would always miss the smaller pads, too) and that has at least saved the mattress from stains. Target carries one that doesn't make that plastic scrunching sound everytime you move  So, I'd try water restrictions during the night, and if that isn't feasible, then unfortunately you're stuck with 2-3 bathroom trips during the night. 

Beyond the nighttime water schedule adjustments, I would suggest, if you haven't already, double checking her lab work for any worsening of her kidneys or any hormonal problems that might cause her to be incontinent. Especially if the problem came up quickly. You wouldn't want to restrict water if she has any of those issues. The other thing would be an ultrasound of her bladder to see if there are any stones or sediment in the bladder which would cause her to have accidents. Not sure if my memory is correct, but you have had an ultrasound done before, for her kidneys, right?


----------



## lulilu

^^I was going to suggest the full mattress pad too.  At least it's just sheets you are washing.


----------



## Mindi B

Yeah, I did a little Googling re the sphincter surgery and it sounds basically like it would not only be a 50-50 chance of success, but also, even if successful, only temporarily effective  Not worth putting her through it.  We had blood work to assess kidney function last fall when this problem began, and at the time, while the relevant numbers were mildly elevated, it was not extreme and nothing that didn't seem reasonable given her age.  We are having blood work done on her about every six months now that she's an oldster, so she's due about now and we'll do it again.  Haven't done an ultrasound; will ask about that.  Thank you, Dr. OB!


----------



## mistikat

My Havanese will be 14 this year, and we've definitely seen him slow down, not be able to manage the stairs as well or hopping up on the bed. No incontinence issues yet, but it's tough watching these little guys get older and more frail.


----------



## Mindi B

I hate it, misti.  I understand that it is inevitable, and that all pet owners must face this (and it helps to know I am not alone and others understand my feelings) but I HATE it.


----------



## pursecrzy

Sorry Mindi!


----------



## lulilu

Sorry Mindi.  When Moose was first diagnosed with heart problems, I decided that I'd do anything short of surgery (unless minor) or chemotherapy (never indicated).  I just wanted him to have everything he wanted and be happy and comfy.  With his dementia, he occasionally just "let go" wherever he was.  Seems as if these issues hit us all -- human and canine -- when we get older.


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks, guys.  I know you understand, and reading of other people's ways of thinking about and responding to these issues is really helpful.  Olive is still having mostly good days, so I am trying not to make a mental jump too far into the future, but it lurks.


----------



## ck21

Many hugs for you and miss Olive!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, ck!


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, I just wanted to say that Moose had a number of good years after being diagnosed with heart problems.  I didn't mean to suggest Olive was sick; just that age brings its issues and we roll with them.


----------



## Mindi B

That's how I took it, lulilu!  No worries!


----------



## lulilu

Mindi B said:


> That's how I took it, lulilu!  No worries!


----------



## chaneljewel

So sorry Mindi.  I know how much you love miss olive and health issues are hard for us to tolerate in our furry kids.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, for what it's worth, by the time I have to put one of my oldies in diapers, I always consider any time I have with them as "bonus time."  And, I'm so grateful for it, it makes any inconvenience inconsequential.  I wish you tons of "bonus time" with sweet Miss Olive!  Sending you both lots of love.


----------



## ouija board

Greetings from Vegas! I'm here for a conference, slogging my way through endless talks, bad coffee, and long bathroom lines. But the weather is beautiful, and the streets aren't too crowded. And of course there's H


----------



## megt10

View attachment 3295875


Mindi B said:


> I hate it, misti.  I understand that it is inevitable, and that all pet owners must face this (and it helps to know I am not alone and others understand my feelings) but I HATE it.



No you aren't alone! I have resorted to putting belly bands on both boys. Rudy is mostly housebroken but when playing can't always hold it. Misha who is 10.5 has excited urination while playing. The boys play for hours every day. It has helped.


----------



## megt10

cavalier girl said:


> mindi, for what it's worth, by the time i have to put one of my oldies in diapers, i always consider any time i have with them as "bonus time."  and, i'm so grateful for it, it makes any inconvenience inconsequential.  I wish you tons of "bonus time" with sweet miss olive!  Sending you both lots of love.



+1


----------



## megt10

ouija board said:


> Greetings from Vegas! I'm here for a conference, slogging my way through endless talks, bad coffee, and long bathroom lines. But the weather is beautiful, and the streets aren't too crowded. And of course there's H



Have fun.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Er, yeah, I hadn't thought about the remote control sequelae, pursey.  Thanks.
> misti, lulilu, both totally sensible approaches.  Olive would like neither, and I have a little difficulty in setting boundaries that might benefit me but would annoy another life form.  (I'm working on it.)  Bedtime diapers might be the next step--we'll try to preserve the overnight cuddling if we can (for both of our sakes).



Some nights I sleep in a pretzel shape so as not to disturb the animals. Not sure how a 7 lb dog can take up so much space.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, CG and meg!  meg, I know exactly what you mean about sleeping like a pretzel. Plus both my dogs want to be under the covers and like to switch between snuggling with my husband and myself during the night, so there is a lot of rearranging.  And when Henry or Olive want us to accommodate them, they wake us by smacking us on the shoulder with their paw.  You know, reading what I just wrote, I feel very sorry for myself.  I believe I am the victim of small dog abuse.


----------



## lulilu

lol Mindi.  When my little ones want me to wake up, they paw at my covers like they are digging a hole until they can see me.  This usually occurs after jumping all over me doesn't make me get up (I am hiding because it's 645 am lol).


----------



## Mindi B

Our pets certainly have no trouble communicating what they want, do they?
Next time I'm out with DH and see something I want, I wonder if I should just start smacking him on the shoulder?  Somehow I can't see it working for me, darn it.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> *Our pets certainly have no trouble communicating what they want, do they?*
> Next time I'm out with DH and see something I want, I wonder if I should just start smacking him on the shoulder?  Somehow I can't see it working for me, darn it.



They have us trained well, don't they, Mindi?  Mine sure do.  If Dolly decides she wants me to do something, she'll look me squarely in the eyes and bark.  If I don't move fast enough, she head butts me.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh my gosh, CG.  I would PAY to watch Dolly head-butt you!  That little stinker!


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, CG and meg!  meg, I know exactly what you mean about sleeping like a pretzel. Plus both my dogs want to be under the covers and like to switch between snuggling with my husband and myself during the night, so there is a lot of rearranging.  And when Henry or Olive want us to accommodate them, they wake us by smacking us on the shoulder with their paw.  You know, reading what I just wrote, I feel very sorry for myself.  I believe I am the victim of small dog abuse.


I too am a victim of a small dog and larger cat abuse. If Sammie wants to be fed all she has to do is to race across the bed and yowl. This gets Rudy up and chasing her. My poor DH had Rudy run across his face this morning since Rudy was sleeping on his head. I am always the one that gets up and feeds them. Hence, I am an early riser.


Mindi B said:


> Our pets certainly have no trouble communicating what they want, do they?
> Next time I'm out with DH and see something I want, I wonder if I should just start smacking him on the shoulder?  Somehow I can't see it working for me, darn it.


I am going to try it. 


Cavalier Girl said:


> They have us trained well, don't they, Mindi?  Mine sure do.  If Dolly decides she wants me to do something, she'll look me squarely in the eyes and bark.  If I don't move fast enough, she head butts me.


Beau used to do that too. He was very demanding. There was no denying him what he wanted as he was also relentless once he made his mind up.


Mindi B said:


> Oh my gosh, CG.  I would PAY to watch Dolly head-butt you!  That little stinker!


+1


----------



## ck21

I've been out of commission for a few days between work and our little guy having a fever.  He is better today and I'm looking forward to the weekend.

DH is encouraging me to look for a new car.  I'm not in to cars at all, but my current one just passed 200,000 miles and I guess it's time.

How is everyone?


----------



## etoupebirkin

CK, I have to say I absolutely love my Audi Q5. 

Hope Mr. Hot Cars continues to feel better. 

I can't wait for the weekend either.


----------



## tesi

love all these puppy photos!  warms my heart.
ck- happy hot cars is doing better.  always worrisome when the little ones aren't well.  

hope all here are doing well. i'm still working on my real estate project and its looking more promising.  there may be a lot of work for me this year.  hope i'm up for it.  
if anyone has spare real setae vibes send them along!   

 can't wait for the weekend either.  get to see both my girls TOGETHER in a couple weeks for easter.  i could not be more pleased.  miss my babies.  even though they aren't babies&#8230;&#8230;

love to all!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Anyone watching the last American Idol?  They're already down to six after tonight's show. I'm just not sure who will win but I think they selected good talent.  If you watch The Voice, then you know they've  had to step up their talent.


----------



## Mindi B

Happy Weekend, Peeps!  Once again, Chat vibes come through:  my dad's biopsy never even needed to take place, as the swelling disappeared on its own!  
Keep the vibes coming my way for a little while longer, as I trudge off to additional docs in the coming week.
tesi, still hoping for great real estate things for you and your DH!  And enjoy the time with your girls.


----------



## ck21

Chanel-I am not watching Idol.  Should I be?

I pick up my new (to me) car on Monday.  I am quite simple when it comes to cars.  I replaced my 2004 Camry with a very low mileage 2012 Camry. I'm excited--I've never had a moon roof, but I will now!  And, it's a pretty bright red.  

Mindi-sending vibes!

Could we have some chat vibes for a deAr friend going through in vitro?  She has one fertilized egg--we need to send that egg lots of growth vibes!


----------



## Mindi B

Good call on the car, ck!  That will be familiar, reliable, and fun--perfect!  Vibes coming for your friend--It only takes one. . . . Fingers and toes crossed for her.


----------



## lulilu

Checking in on you Mindi and everyone else.


----------



## Mindi B

Ticking along, lulilu, and thank you for asking!  How are you?


----------



## lulilu

I am fine, thanks Mindi.  Juggling a few things -- GDs before and after school, ballet etc while parents work.  But i find i have much more patience now to deal with issues.

I have a trip to Singapore beginning next week to meet my son, taking DD1.  We have a huge apartment with airbnb.  I hope it is a good visit but we are happy just to hang out together as we haven't seen him since October.


----------



## Mindi B

That is exciting, lulilu!  Have you ever been there before?  It's a very interesting city.  And how wonderful that you and DD1 and DS will have time together!


----------



## chaneljewel

Have a great, fun time lulilu!


----------



## tesi

lulilu-  sounds like a fabulous trip!  enjoy your time with family.
ck-  the best of luck to your friend with her in-vitro.  such a difficult journey-so many ups and downs.  my sister went through it and i did the best i could to be supportive.  amazing how what some people take for granted is so difficult for others&#8230;..

mindi- sending more vibes for good health.  i keep your silly self in my warm thoughts folder (its crowded in there but it is a happy bunch)

my real estate project is just not happening. hubby and i realized we can only deal with so much stress at once.  perhaps again in a couple years.  right now we have an undertaking of the real estate variety up north.  no need to add southern drama just yet&#8230;&#8230;note the yet.

love to all, near and far.  and happy almost spring.  i can feel it, well sometimes i can.  xo


----------



## ck21

Have a great trip, Lulilu!

Hugs and vibes to all!  I am SO ready for the weekend!


----------



## lulilu

I am with you re cars, CK.  I have an old Lexus that I love and has been with me through my winter and summer commutes to work, etc.  But while the engine works fine, it has many miles (I can't read the odometer because it has gone around lol) and little things are not working any more.  It is up for inspection and needs new tires, so it was time.  I am getting a Toyota RAV4 because that is what almost everyone in the family has and I don't really care what I get so long as it works.  Will pick it up over the weekend.


----------



## ouija board

Lulilu, hope you have fun in Singapore! I have never been, but it's definitely someplace I'd love to visit. Just the food alone draws me in.

I still have my old Mercedes CLK that I drove when DD was born.  It's got so many miles on it and feels like the shock absorbers fell out 100,000 miles ago, but it still runs reliably. I appreciate how heavy and solid it is, now that I drive a different car. It'll be a sad day for DD and I when we have to send it to the junkyard.  She never takes naps anymore, but when she rides in that car, she is out like a light. So many fond memories and so many miles logged in that car while she napped!


----------



## ck21

It's funny how we get attached to our cars.  It will be hard to let this one go.  I'm still searching for my next one.  Am I possibly choosing the first car Hot Cars will drive?  So strange.

Today someone asked if I was pregnant (I'm not--not even considering it).  A). I don't think I'm a big girl nor do I think I look pregnant.  B). Who the @?!# asks such a thing?


----------



## Mindi B

ck, idiots ask that question, that's who.  Of COURSE you don't look pregnant.  You're a distance runner, for heaven's sake, and you also happen to be petite--there is nothing to suggest such a question.  Idiocy.


----------



## lulilu

The same people who asked me, at age 12, if my little sisters (in the stroller) were my kids.  And believe me, I was not an early bloomer lol.

People are oblivious.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  lulilu, you are so right.


----------



## ck21

It's finally the weekend!!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

People are ignorant and rude at times, ck...shame on that person.


----------



## ck21

Car shopping--today we are checking out 2 accords.


----------



## ck21

Good evening!  How is everyone!

Tomorrow I am spending the day with my childhood best friend.  After 30+ years we briefly reunited at Disney.  Looking forward to spending more time with her!


----------



## ukkylie

Hello Ladies - 

I'm so pleased I was referred back to this site. I had forgotten about it after I registered years ago.
I'm Australian and live in the USA (small-town USA to be precise) and there is no one to talk to about my fascination with designer bags.
I'm in the midst of purchasing my first Birkin and am very nervous about it - even though it's my bosses money making the purchase.
Anyway, I've looked around at a few forums and just wanted to say hello to you all.
I'm looking forward to speaking with you.
Kylie


----------



## pursecrzy

I'm continuing the Seasme Street chat from below the sticky. HNN posted a quiz you can take to determine which Seasme Street you are. 

I took it and it totally nailed my fav character. 

Snuffleupagus! 

I loved Snuffleupagus when I was a kid.


----------



## pursecrzy

Link to the quiz:

http://www.zimbio.com/quiz/bJ8UeLTQV_Y/Sesame+Street+Character

Credit to Hermes Nuttynut.


----------



## Mindi B

I'm Count Count.  Which is pretty close, actually--I am kind of OCD.

Also, I'm purple, so there's that.


----------



## Mindi B

ukkylie said:


> Hello Ladies -
> 
> I'm so pleased I was referred back to this site. I had forgotten about it after I registered years ago.
> I'm Australian and live in the USA (small-town USA to be precise) and there is no one to talk to about my fascination with designer bags.
> I'm in the midst of purchasing my first Birkin and am very nervous about it - even though it's my bosses money making the purchase.
> Anyway, I've looked around at a few forums and just wanted to say hello to you all.
> I'm looking forward to speaking with you.
> Kylie



Welcome, Kylie!  You'll find that on this particular thread, we talk about anything and everything except Hermes, so come and hang out with us anytime!


----------



## Greengoddess8

ck21 said:


> It's funny how we get attached to our cars.  It will be hard to let this one go.  I'm still searching for my next one.  Am I possibly choosing the first car Hot Cars will drive?  So strange.
> 
> Today someone asked if I was pregnant (I'm not--not even considering it).  A). I don't think I'm a big girl nor do I think I look pregnant.  B). Who the @?!# asks such a thing?


I don't think I've ever stopped by this thread...I only looked at the last page & found it is so interesting. I had to respond So hi everyone. I get so attached to my cars. I actually name them  Best of luck finding you new one. And, forget about the loser that made such an idiotic comment!  I had the same thing happen to me many moons ago. 


Mindi B said:


> ck, idiots ask that question, that's who.  Of COURSE you don't look pregnant.  You're a distance runner, for heaven's sake, and you also happen to be petite--there is nothing to suggest such a question.  Idiocy.


+1


lulilu said:


> The same people who asked me, at age 12, if my little sisters (in the stroller) were my kids.  And believe me, I was not an early bloomer lol.
> 
> People are oblivious.


+1


chaneljewel said:


> People are ignorant and rude at times, ck...shame on that person.


+1


ukkylie said:


> Hello Ladies -
> 
> I'm so pleased I was referred back to this site. I had forgotten about it after I registered years ago.
> I'm Australian and live in the USA (small-town USA to be precise) and there is no one to talk to about my fascination with designer bags.
> I'm in the midst of purchasing my first Birkin and am very nervous about it - even though it's my bosses money making the purchase.
> Anyway, I've looked around at a few forums and just wanted to say hello to you all.
> I'm looking forward to speaking with you.
> Kylie


Hi Kylie!  My first time on this thread, too. Hope to see you around the forum. 


pursecrzy said:


> I'm continuing the Seasme Street chat from below the sticky. HNN posted a quiz you can take to determine which Seasme Street you are.
> 
> I took it and it totally nailed my fav character.
> 
> Snuffleupagus!
> 
> I loved Snuffleupagus when I was a kid.


Pursecrzy, thanks for sharing your character and the link. 
I just took it and I'm Big bird  Snuffleupagus was
so sweet! I remember adoring all the Seasme street character


----------



## Greengoddess8

pursecrzy said:


> Link to the quiz:
> 
> http://www.zimbio.com/quiz/bJ8UeLTQV_Y/Sesame+Street+Character
> 
> Credit to Hermes Nuttynut.



OK, I just retook the quiz. Now I'm Elmo  I think I may be more
Elmo than Big bird. Though I like them both


----------



## Mindi B

Greengoddess, drop by Chat more often!  Anyone who is an Elmo/Big Bird hybrid (two of the sweetest Sesame Street characters ever) is welcome here!


----------



## Mindi B

My DH is on another exhausting march through Europe for work.  They have him in three cities, two countries a day--it's brutal.  At least he is with a colleague.  In his last position, they would send him off on his own, no contacts, no salesperson with him, nothing, and he had to negotiate all location-finding, material-handling, and travel place-to-place on his own, while jet-lagged.  It gave me fits.  With a colleague, at least they share the load and have each others' backs.  But it's still tough.  Well, two sleeps down and three to go!
I have the burden of snuggling two small dogs at once.  Just so you all know I'm working hard, too.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi, SMH at your DHs company. How can you expect anyone to function like that?


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, that's crazy! Maybe that kind of travel is doable if you're a college kid backpacking through Europe. 

Green goddess, welcome!! Elmo and Big Bird makes for a great combo. I'm scared to take the test..I might find that I'm the monster in the trash can. I can't believe I'm blanking on his name...I only watched Sesame Street every day for four years with DD!

I think I get attached to my cars, too. I don't name them, but if DH, who hits potholes like he's aiming at them, drives my car one day, I feel like I must give my car a day off to recover. Like a horse that's been ridden hard and put away wet, lol. And don't even get me started on the day I traded in my work truck that I used for farm calls. There were tears, and the guy at the dealership had to assure me that it would go to a "good home."


----------



## Mindi B

Honestly, and I know this sounds kind of braggy, but they can do it to DH because (a) he is highly competent at logistics, and (b) he doesn't complain.  They occasionally offer him cars to events and he usually refuses, saying it's just as easy for him to take public transport.  So he allows it!  Not that I'd want him to be a diva, but I wish he'd accept slightly more help than he does, sometimes.


----------



## Mindi B

ouija board said:


> Mindi, that's crazy! Maybe that kind of travel is doable if you're a college kid backpacking through Europe.
> 
> Green goddess, welcome!! Elmo and Big Bird makes for a great combo. I'm scared to take the test..I might find that I'm the monster in the trash can. I can't believe I'm blanking on his name...I only watched Sesame Street every day for four years with DD!
> 
> I think I get attached to my cars, too. I don't name them, but if DH, who hits potholes like he's aiming at them, drives my car one day, I feel like I must give my car a day off to recover. Like a horse that's been ridden hard and put away wet, lol. And don't even get me started on the day I traded in my work truck that I used for farm calls. There were tears, and the guy at the dealership had to assure me that it would go to a "good home."



Aw, I can picture that scene, OB.  Your daily companion, that truck!  And I bet it smelled comfortingly of livestock.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> I'm Count Count.  Which is pretty close, actually--I am kind of OCD.
> 
> Also, I'm purple, so there's that.



 Color me purple too. Thought for sure I'd be the Cookie Monster.


----------



## Mindi B

csshopper said:


> Color me purple too. Thought for sure I'd be the Cookie Monster.



ONE Count Chatster.  TWO!  TWO Count Chatsters!  Mwahahahaha!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Mindi B said:


> Greengoddess, drop by Chat more often!  Anyone who is an Elmo/Big Bird hybrid (two of the sweetest Sesame Street characters ever) is welcome here!


Thanks for the warm welcome Mindi


Mindi B said:


> My DH is on another exhausting march through Europe for work.  They have him in three cities, two countries a day--it's brutal.  At least he is with a colleague.  In his last position, they would send him off on his own, no contacts, no salesperson with him, nothing, and he had to negotiate all location-finding, material-handling, and travel place-to-place on his own, while jet-lagged.  It gave me fits.  With a colleague, at least they share the load and have each others' backs.  But it's still tough.  Well, two sleeps down and three to go!
> I have the burden of snuggling two small dogs at once.  Just so you all know I'm working hard, too.


That sounds so exhausting....My DH international trips are equally grueling, unfortunately!  I honestly don't know how they do it!!!


ouija board said:


> Mindi, that's crazy! Maybe that kind of travel is doable if you're a college kid backpacking through Europe.
> 
> Green goddess, welcome!! Elmo and Big Bird makes for a great combo. I'm scared to take the test..I might find that I'm the monster in the trash can. I can't believe I'm blanking on his name...I only watched Sesame Street every day for four years with DD!
> 
> I think I get attached to my cars, too. I don't name them, but if DH, who hits potholes like he's aiming at them, drives my car one day, I feel like I must give my car a day off to recover. Like a horse that's been ridden hard and put away wet, lol. And don't even get me started on the day I traded in my work truck that I used for farm calls. There were tears, and the guy at the dealership had to assure me that it would go to a "good home."


Thank you Ouija board!  Don't be scarred to take it. I'm positive you won't end up Oscar the grouch  My car is actually from 1988!!! I won't part with her! Now she is a classic. So, I am the same way about resting her after she has been driven hard one day  We do have an SUV that I drive. But, it is fairly old, too. But, it is needed in the winter months. DH is the only one with a new car!  It must have been so upsetting to trade in your truck.... I would have been balling!


csshopper said:


> Color me purple too. Thought for sure I'd be the Cookie Monster.


I thought I would be the Cookie Monster for sure!  But, I took the test three times  I came up with two Big birds & one Elmo!  So go figure. But, God knows I love my cookies


----------



## Marjan79

I'm Bert without the monobrow [emoji23] I'm more a lurker but I enjoyed the Sesamestreet talk


----------



## Mindi B

Marjan, I didn't end up as Bert on the quiz, but I totally identify with Bert!  My DH is usually more happy-go-lucky, like Ernie.  We are an odd pair.


----------



## Marjan79

Mindi, my DH is more Bert and I'm more the Ernie [emoji23] aw well Bert and Ernie are a long time couple [emoji6]


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> ONE Count Chatster.  TWO!  TWO Count Chatsters!  Mwahahahaha!




Three! Three Count Chatsters, one two three, mwahahaha! 

So according to the quiz, I'm a little OCD. DH has been saying that for years!


----------



## ck21

Welcome greengoddess and Marjan!

I am snuffleupagus--I'm sure I spelled that wrong!

Still no car.  Found one I like and will probably try to negotiate a deal this week.  I'm just not uber motivated.  I love my car.  It's fine for me and I don't need all of the extras that come with a new car.  Gosh, I sound old.  I know it's time to get a new one--safer and all.  I'm just pretty "meh" about it all.

On a more exciting note--Hot Cars had his FINAL appointment at Children's hospital today!  All clear!!  We are a clinical trial success story and I'm over the moon happy about it!


----------



## Marjan79

ck21 said:


> Welcome greengoddess and Marjan!
> 
> I am snuffleupagus--I'm sure I spelled that wrong!
> 
> Still no car.  Found one I like and will probably try to negotiate a deal this week.  I'm just not uber motivated.  I love my car.  It's fine for me and I don't need all of the extras that come with a new car.  Gosh, I sound old.  I know it's time to get a new one--safer and all.  I'm just pretty "meh" about it all.
> 
> On a more exciting note--Hot Cars had his FINAL appointment at Children's hospital today!  All clear!!  We are a clinical trial success story and I'm over the moon happy about it!




Thank you for the welcome and it's always good to hear about a final appointment. I'm so glad for 'Hot Cars' [emoji3]


----------



## Mindi B

ck, that is the happiest news we've had here for a loooong time!  So thrilled for your whole family!    And it couldn't have happened to a more wonderful little boy.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

CK!  What wonderful news!!!  Give that precious boy a huge hug for me!


----------



## ouija board

Ck, OMG!!!! That's fantastic!!!!


----------



## csshopper

ck- what incredibly fantastic news for your family and for other families who benefit from the results of the Trial you agreed to participate in! That must be gratifying to know.


----------



## Mindi B

My DH is okay.  He was in Brussels this morning but has left the city.  Please send your thoughts to those hurt and injured in the city, but please send one vibe my DH's way.  And mine.


----------



## Marjan79

Mindi B said:


> My DH is okay.  He was in Brussels this morning but has left the city.  Please send your thoughts to those hurt and injured in the city, but please send one vibe my DH's way.  And mine.




Good vibes for the both of you. My DH was yesterday in Brussels and normally he would be there today too but something came up. It's a crazy world these days


----------



## Mindi B

It is, Marjan.  And a sad one.  Thank you for your good thoughts, and sending many back to you.


----------



## ouija board

Oh Mindi, thank goodness your DH is safe. I saw the news and my heart dropped. Sending you and DH many vibes for his safe return.


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks, OB.  DH was smart enough to call me at 3:30 this morning, just after the initial event, to assure me that he was okay, so I didn't have the unpleasant experience of learning of this from the television reports.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> My DH is okay.  He was in Brussels this morning but has left the city.  Please send your thoughts to those hurt and injured in the city, but please send one vibe my DH's way.  And mine.



The vibe machine is in overdrive and sending  because you will not completely relax until he walks through the door. TG your loving thoughtful DH called you. 

Have been in this airport multiple times, always crowded inside and out. Hard to think of the beautiful country of Belgium as a base for terrorism.


----------



## Marjan79

Mindi B said:


> Thanks, OB.  DH was smart enough to call me at 3:30 this morning, just after the initial event, to assure me that he was okay, so I didn't have the unpleasant experience of learning of this from the television reports.




Good move from your DH contact is a crucial thing on such moment


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks, guys.  Just noticed that I wrote the phrase "hurt and injured" this morning.  Redundant much, Mindi?  Clearly I was a bit upset.  Also, had been awake since 3:30.  Eeep.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Thanks, OB.  DH was smart enough to call me at 3:30 this morning, just after the initial event, to assure me that he was okay, so I didn't have the unpleasant experience of learning of this from the television reports.




That's good. I can only imagine how scary it'd be to find out via the news.


----------



## ck21

Sending lots of vibes for loved ones traveling and the worried peeps here at home.


----------



## Greengoddess8

Marjan79 said:


> I'm Bert without the monobrow [emoji23] I'm more a lurker but I enjoyed the Sesamestreet talk


Bert is great!. I Love the Sesame Street talk too


Mindi B said:


> Marjan, I didn't end up as Bert on the quiz, but I totally identify with Bert!  My DH is usually more happy-go-lucky, like Ernie.  We are an odd pair.


A perfect pair


ouija board said:


> Three! Three Count Chatsters, one two three, mwahahaha!
> 
> So according to the quiz, I'm a little OCD. DH has been saying that for years!


Love all the CC's


ck21 said:


> Welcome greengoddess and Marjan!
> 
> I am snuffleupagus--I'm sure I spelled that wrong!
> 
> Still no car.  Found one I like and will probably try to negotiate a deal this week.  I'm just not uber motivated.  I love my car.  It's fine for me and I don't need all of the extras that come with a new car.  Gosh, I sound old.  I know it's time to get a new one--safer and all.  I'm just pretty "meh" about it all.
> 
> On a more exciting note--Hot Cars had his FINAL appointment at Children's hospital today!  All clear!!  We are a clinical trial success story and I'm over the moon happy about it!


Thank you snuffy  I am so happy for you, your family, and son!  Thanks for sharing the good news!  And, best of luck with the car....


Mindi B said:


> My DH is okay.  He was in Brussels this morning but has left the city.  Please send your thoughts to those hurt and injured in the city, but please send one vibe my DH's way.  And mine.


Oh how terrifying....sending good vibes to everyone touched!!!!


----------



## Mindi B

It has been a surreal day.  DH is on his way to another country and I will breathe again once he lands there.  I just got an e-mail from my childhood best friend saying her Dad died a week ago.  I love her like a sister but neither of us is much for frequent contact and she is very inward and private--I knew her father was ill but had no idea it was so serious.  Now, while I know darn well this is not about me, I still feel like a pile of you-know-what for not somehow having known, for not being a more insistent presence in her life.  I know, I know, if she'd felt like reaching out she would have, it's just hard to feel like a friend to someone who is so stoic.  I am too passive. Crap, crap, crap.  Tuesday, you can be over now.


----------



## Marjan79

Mindi B said:


> It has been a surreal day.  DH is on his way to another country and I will breathe again once he lands there.  I just got an e-mail from my childhood best friend saying her Dad died a week ago.  I love her like a sister but neither of us is much for frequent contact and she is very inward and private--I knew her father was ill but had no idea it was so serious.  Now, while I know darn well this is not about me, I still feel like a pile of you-know-what for not somehow having known, for not being a more insistent presence in her life.  I know, I know, if she'd felt like reaching out she would have, it's just hard to feel like a friend to someone who is so stoic.  I am too passive. Crap, crap, crap.  Tuesday, you can be over now.




Sending some positive vibes your way. Some days it all come at once [emoji55]


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, I'm so sorry.  You've had a stressful Tuesday, to say the least.  I'll be thinking about you and your DH until you tell us he's home safely.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, CG.  Just confirmed he's safely at his hotel for tonight.  So I can take a breath.  It's been a day.  Lots of weird irritations plus a couple monolithic worries.  Done for the night, I hope.  Thank you all for your support!


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> It has been a surreal day.  DH is on his way to another country and I will breathe again once he lands there.  I just got an e-mail from my childhood best friend saying her Dad died a week ago.  I love her like a sister but neither of us is much for frequent contact and she is very inward and private--I knew her father was ill but had no idea it was so serious.  Now, while I know darn well this is not about me, I still feel like a pile of you-know-what for not somehow having known, for not being a more insistent presence in her life.  I know, I know, if she'd felt like reaching out she would have, it's just hard to feel like a friend to someone who is so stoic.  I am too passive. Crap, crap, crap.  Tuesday, you can be over now.



Maybe now is when she needs you--not before now.    While he was dying, the focus was on him.  She didn't have time to think about herself.  Now she probably finds your long history together comforting at this point especially if she is as private as you say.  She can grieve with you without having to talk about it.   

And you have had a loss too.  It is a real shock when someone dies and you had no knowledge it was coming.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> It has been a surreal day.  DH is on his way to another country and I will breathe again once he lands there.  I just got an e-mail from my childhood best friend saying her Dad died a week ago.  I love her like a sister but neither of us is much for frequent contact and she is very inward and private--I knew her father was ill but had no idea it was so serious.  Now, while I know darn well this is not about me, I still feel like a pile of you-know-what for not somehow having known, for not being a more insistent presence in her life.  I know, I know, if she'd felt like reaching out she would have, it's just hard to feel like a friend to someone who is so stoic.  I am too passive. Crap, crap, crap.  Tuesday, you can be over now.



Sorry Mindi. 

On a happier note, my Envirosax Cookie Monster, Grover and Oscar the Grouch bags arrived.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, Cordeliere.  That is the kind of friend I try to be to her--I let her decide how much she wants to share, and I go ahead and share what I want to (which is usually more :shame.  But our differences are a reason, I think, that we became such good friends.  We are alike in lots of important ways, but complementary in others, and it seems to work.  I will just be available, make overtures, and let her decide when and how much she wishes to engage.
Pursey, I ordered Grover!  Can't wait to get him.  Remember him illustrating opposites like "near" and "far," or "up" and "down," and completely exhausting his skinny little monster body?   I think they called those skits "Monsterpiece Theatre."


----------



## pursecrzy

Yeah for Grover!


----------



## Honeycomb40

Hello girls,
I'm new here, I have a dilemma, I purchased a sapphire blue 35cm Birkin in epsom leather, it's still stitting in my closet, although my friend who has alot of birkin bags recommended i buy Epsom leather, I really don't like it. It is so hard, now i'm contemplating if i should sell it or keep it?


----------



## Cordeliere

Honeycomb40 said:


> Hello girls,
> I'm new here, I have a dilemma, I purchased a sapphire blue 35cm Birkin in epsom leather, it's still stitting in my closet, although my friend who has alot of birkin bags recommended i buy Epsom leather, I really don't like it. It is so hard, now i'm contemplating if i should sell it or keep it?



If you don't like it and it sits in your closet, why would you keep it?    IMHO, sell and put the money into something you love.


----------



## Honeycomb40

Cordeliere said:


> If you don't like it and it sits in your closet, why would you keep it?    IMHO, sell and put the money into something you love.



can I sell it here?


----------



## mistikat

Honeycomb40 said:


> can I sell it here?



No - there is no selling/buying/trading or offering to buy for others permitted at all on PF. Discussion of selling is really frowned on here, FYI.

You can check the master reseller list here; there is always Ebay or Malleries or Fashionphile or Yoogi's, to name a few. As to the quality of epsom leather, you might want to do a search in our leather library.

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/reference-master-list-of-brick-and-mortar-com-42499.html

Library/reference section:

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-reference-library/

Or do a search on epsom; this has come up a lot before. But please - no more discussion of selling it. Thanks.


----------



## Mindi B

DH is home!  DH is home!  Got home in the wee hours of this morning.  I. Can. Breath.
But air travel is now officially a nightmare.  Get this:  DH and colleague finished early in Geneva and wanted to catch an earlier flight to their next destination.  DH changed his ticket, but his colleague, who was ON THE SAME FLIGHT, had been booked under the name of the carrier's partner airline.  Same flight.  Same plane.  Same everything except one ticket said Airline A, and one said Airline B.  Couldn't rebook colleague, as "that airline has no presence in this airport."  SAME FLIGHT.  SAME PLANE.  So DH changed back to original flight.
Fast forward to coming home.  At Heathrow.  Can't check in at kiosk.  Goes to counter.  No reservation.  "Sir, you never checked in on the first leg of this flight from Geneva and so the rest of your seats were cancelled."  Yup, that aborted flight change triggered a cascade effect--the original flight from Geneva, which DH TEMPORARILY cancelled, was connected to his Heathrow flight and the Geneva leg cancellation also triggered the connecting flight cancellation.  Following this?  No, of course you aren't, because it is moronic.  But so it was.
"Well, that was your mistake.  I need a seat."
Tap, tap, tap on the keyboard. "There is nothing I can do, sir.  The flight is oversold."
"There IS something you can do.  Someone booked a seat in the last 24 hours.  You will bump that person."
Tap, tap, tap.  "I will speak to my supervisor."  Wait.
Tap, tap, tap.  Ticket.
Thank all the flight fairies. Had DH had to spend the night in the Heathrow airport. . . . Well, it doesn't bear thinking about.
Lesson:  Never rebook a flight mid-trip.  And if you do, and have scheduled subsequent flights on that airline, TRIPLE CHECK that those reservations are intact.  Because computers are deeply stupid.
But DH is home!


----------



## Marjan79

Glad he is home safe Mindi B. Enjoy the weekend [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, Marjan, and thank you also for your support over the past week.  You have a good weekend, too!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, huge sigh of relief that your DH is home safely, if not glitch free.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, OB!  It is a huge relief.  Of course, he will have to travel again. . . but I'm not thinking about that right now!  It's just good to have the pack back together.


----------



## pursecrzy

So glad to hear DH is home Mindi!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Whew!  So happy to hear DH is home, Mindi!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you so much, pursey and CG!  I could feel all the Peeps waiting with me. . . You all truly helped with your caring support.


----------



## Smurfsgarden

Hi, would anyone know if Frankfurt airport has Lindys for sale?


----------



## Mindi B

Smurfs, your best bet is to post this question in the Hermes Inventory thread.  It's under the main Hermes Shopping sticky.  Good luck!


----------



## Smurfsgarden

Ok thanks mindi, I'll do that)


----------



## ck21

What an ordeal for Mr Mindi!  Glad he is home!

Finally bought a new car today.  I don't know why I agonized over this decision more than I did when I got married, bought a house or decided to have a baby.  I'm exhausted!!


----------



## Mindi B

A big purchase like that is stressful, ck!  Congrats!  Whadya git?


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> A big purchase like that is stressful, ck!  Congrats!  Whadya git?




I ended up with the most basic of camrys.  It was between that and an accord with more bells and whistles.  The Camry felt more "me"-probably because it is similar to the one I've been driving.  I'm enjoying the Bluetooth though--they didn't have that in 2004!   Wondering how I'll manage without a cassette player in my car!


----------



## Mindi B

Great choice.  A neat-looking, reliable, fun-to-drive car.  My RAV4 is my second Toyota/RAV.  Doesn't give me any trouble (knock wood).  I'm not really a car person either.  My criteria are that the thing starts and runs when I want it to.  After a series of finicky "beaters" in my 20s, I just want predictable transportation!


----------



## ck21

I didn't know you had a RAV!  I like those!  I'm not a car person either.  After much obsessing, I realized reliability brings me more joy than most of the extra "features".


----------



## chaneljewel

Glad DH is home Mindi...what an ordeal!


----------



## ouija board

Ck, yay for the new car! Lots of bells and whistles coming with the new cars. Some I'm perfectly happy living without, like the voice activated features. The lady's voice has it out for me, I'm sure of it.  DH did the initial set up with his voice, and it worked perfectly for him. Then we switched to my voice, and she doesn't acknowledge a thing I say. I'll say something simple, like "Call DH", and her response is "I'm sorry, I can't understand what you are saying. Good bye." It's supposed to make my driving safer by not having to fiddle with knobs or a phone, but am I really safer if I'm banging on the display screen, yelling at some snarky anonymous voice?? Now, the Bluetooth I do like. No yelling required.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  I can imagine the police report now: "Cause of accident: Violent argument between driver and automated voice system."  I get into similar conflicts with automated phone systems.  "I can do that, but first, tell me--" "REPRESENTATIVE, you #(*&)^#@*!" I shout into the mouthpiece.


----------



## ouija board

Don't get me started on automated phone systems!


----------



## ck21

Me too!  I am guilty of hitting zero a thousand times in hopes of getting to a person!


----------



## ouija board

TGIF! I'm having an oyster po boy for lunch, yum! [emoji39]


----------



## Mindi B

OB, apparently your oysters frightened Chat.  Couldn't get me within a mile of an oyster.  Well, an oyster I'm expected to ingest, I mean.  I do live near the coast, so I suppose there are feral oysters nearby. . . .
Feral oysters.


----------



## megt10

ck21 said:


> I ended up with the most basic of camrys.  It was between that and an accord with more bells and whistles.  The Camry felt more "me"-probably because it is similar to the one I've been driving.  I'm enjoying the Bluetooth though--they didn't have that in 2004!   Wondering how I'll manage without a cassette player in my car!



Congrats on the new car. I am a car person in it has to be a convertible. I just got my new car a few months ago. My old car was 7 years old and a lot of things were starting to break and since I am the one who takes my handicapped MIL everywhere I needed to make sure that I didn't have a breakdown with her in the car. I am loving all the safety features on my new car as well as the Bluetooth and a much better navigation system. My old one was horrible.


----------



## megt10

chaneljewel said:


> glad dh is home mindi...what an ordeal!



+1


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> OB, apparently your oysters frightened Chat.  Couldn't get me within a mile of an oyster.  Well, an oyster I'm expected to ingest, I mean.  I do live near the coast, so I suppose there are feral oysters nearby. . . .
> 
> Feral oysters.




But it's fried! Everything's better fried, and paired with bacon!


----------



## pursecrzy

Bacon!


----------



## Mindi B

Well, OB, I do hear you on the fried part, but. . . inside the coating is an oyster.  And, since I'm guessing the oyster didn't want to be fried, inside the coating is a p.o.'d oyster.  A hot, greasy, angry oyster.
I'm scaring myself.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Well, OB, I do hear you on the fried part, but. . . inside the coating is an oyster.  And, since I'm guessing the oyster didn't want to be fried, inside the coating is a p.o.'d oyster.  A hot, greasy, angry oyster.
> I'm scaring myself.



Oooooh! I can visualize the movie "Attack of Greasy, Angry Oyster".

Now which hunk do we want to star in it?


----------



## ck21

pursecrzy said:


> Oooooh! I can visualize the movie "Attack of Greasy, Angry Oyster".
> 
> 
> 
> Now which hunk do we want to star in it?




Mmmmmm....hunky men, oysters and bacon.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Well, OB, I do hear you on the fried part, but. . . inside the coating is an oyster.  And, since I'm guessing the oyster didn't want to be fried, inside the coating is a p.o.'d oyster.  A hot, greasy, angry oyster.
> I'm scaring myself.




Lol! I'll never look at a fried oyster the same way again! Or a raw one, for that matter.


----------



## tesi

you girls are something else!!  hope all are well here.  i've been crazy busy.  planning a move/consolidation which means a massive clean out.  cathartic but i'm disgusted with myself. i do not know how i acquired so much.....i am having a mid life realization.  less is more.
hugs to everyone!  xoxo


----------



## Mindi B

Sorry to have frightened everyone with the mollusk talk.
tesi, I am going through the same thing.  I am purging my closets--Today, it was jeans.  I have so many dang pairs of jeans (well, I have so dang much everything, but one category at a time is all I can tolerate) that I, too, am disgusted with me.  I tried on every pair and was first bemused, then bewildered, then outright furious.  What was I THINKING to have purchased all of these?  Oh, right, clearly I wasn't thinking. 
When I am done with this, I will still have too much of everything, but at least I am moving in the right direction.  But, oh, the guilt.


----------



## Mindi B

There is too much blogging.  I have been subscribing to a service that supposedly notifies me of the best fashion blogs on a daily basis, and, though I know I am old and cranky, I am incredibly underwhelmed by the content.  Stuff like "Fresh ways to wear Converse sneakers."  Okay, great, I own Converse sneakers, so tell me some new ways to wear them!  With--pants and a shirt?  Oh, um, well, I have sort of been doing that.  _Cropped_ pants, you say.  Well, yeah, cropped pants are in, so, er, "with a pair of currently popular pants," then.  Right.
Layering!  Layering is great!  New ways to layer!  A sweater over a shirt!  Seriously?  Golly, stop with the craziness!  I would NEVER have thought of that on my own.
I realize there is a need to produce content.  A lot of content.  But the content is so. . . content-free.
Old and cranky.


----------



## megt10

tesi said:


> you girls are something else!!  hope all are well here.  i've been crazy busy.  planning a move/consolidation which means a massive clean out.  cathartic but i'm disgusted with myself. i do not know how i acquired so much.....i am having a mid life realization.  less is more.
> hugs to everyone!  xoxo


I have been doing that the last year. It is a never ending battle. I had about 120 handbags and I am down to 40. Still way to much for my lifestyle these days but I am making progress. For each bag I buy I make myself let go of two. 


Mindi B said:


> Sorry to have frightened everyone with the mollusk talk.
> tesi, I am going through the same thing.  I am purging my closets--*Today, it was jeans.  I have so many dang pairs of jeans (well, I have so dang much everything, but one category at a time is all I can tolerate) that I, too, am disgusted with me. * I tried on every pair and was first bemused, then bewildered, then outright furious.  What was I THINKING to have purchased all of these?  Oh, right, clearly I wasn't thinking.
> When I am done with this, I will still have too much of everything, but at least I am moving in the right direction.  But, oh, the guilt.


I hear you. I need to do that with my jeans too. I have so many pairs and the sad thing is that I hardly ever wear jeans. It just doesn't make any sense. All I can say in my defense regarding the jeans is that I am still looking for that one pair that looks fabulous on me from every angle and is comfortable to wear. Apparently I have yet to find it.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> There is too much blogging.  I have been subscribing to a service that supposedly notifies me of the best fashion blogs on a daily basis, and, though I know I am old and cranky, I am incredibly underwhelmed by the content.  Stuff like "Fresh ways to wear Converse sneakers."  Okay, great, I own Converse sneakers, so tell me some new ways to wear them!  With--pants and a shirt?  Oh, um, well, I have sort of been doing that.  _Cropped_ pants, you say.  Well, yeah, cropped pants are in, so, er, "with a pair of currently popular pants," then.  Right.
> Layering!  Layering is great!  New ways to layer!  A sweater over a shirt!  Seriously?  Golly, stop with the craziness!  I would NEVER have thought of that on my own.
> I realize there is a need to produce content.  A lot of content.  But the content is so. . . content-free.
> Old and cranky.



 Have you thought of doing an anti-blog?


----------



## Mindi B

meg, I love that idea!  Can I steal it?  The Anti-Blog!  Guaranteed content-free (for those who are content intolerant).


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> meg, I love that idea!  Can I steal it?  The Anti-Blog!  Guaranteed content-free (for those who are content intolerant).



Exactly what I was thinking. I can think of no one better to write it than you!


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> There is too much blogging.  I have been subscribing to a service that supposedly notifies me of the best fashion blogs on a daily basis, and, though I know I am old and cranky, I am incredibly underwhelmed by the content.  Stuff like "Fresh ways to wear Converse sneakers."  Okay, great, I own Converse sneakers, so tell me some new ways to wear them!  With--pants and a shirt?  Oh, um, well, I have sort of been doing that.  _Cropped_ pants, you say.  Well, yeah, cropped pants are in, so, er, "with a pair of currently popular pants," then.  Right.
> Layering!  Layering is great!  New ways to layer!  A sweater over a shirt!  Seriously?  Golly, stop with the craziness!  I would NEVER have thought of that on my own.
> I realize there is a need to produce content.  A lot of content.  But the content is so. . . content-free.
> Old and cranky.



Thank you so much for this!  We just have to realize that these younguns are now realizing things that we have known for eons.  I too have lost my patience with these blogs and have been unsubscribing to them.


----------



## ck21

Tesi and Mindi-when you figure out this purging thing, let me know.

I try...really, I do.  I get rid of so much and there is so much left.  I read the life changing magic of tidying up.  I get the concept, I want the outcome, but getting there has proven nearly impossible when it comes to clothes.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

CK, I know exactly what you mean!  It seems the more I clean out, the more there is to do.  I'm starting to think all this crap is procreating as soon as close the closet doors.  Oy!


----------



## Mindi B

Oy, CG, don't get me started on the reproduction of stuff.  The hanky-panky going on behind closed closet doors is nothing short of outRAGeous.  Shocking, I tell you.
I have two dedicated closets and have annexed most of a third (in the ostensible guest room) so this is a looooong process, but at least I am freeing up the clothes that remain.  I heard a collective gasp of relief from my pants rack yesterday, I swear!
This morning, I asked DH, "WHY do I have so many pairs of wool blend trousers?  They are dry clean only--I don't wear them around the house (aka Dog Hair Central).  They'd be good for work, but I don't work outside the house. . . so, WHY?"
DH said, without skipping a beat, "I would say it is the variety of colors and patterns.  _You are beguiled by permutations_."
Does he know me, or what?
:lolots:


----------



## Mindi B

The concept of purging anything that doesn't spark joy sounds good in theory, but in practice. . .?  That plain white turtleneck and the slightly worn deck shoes do not make me break into a happy dance.  But these items are USEFUL.  Where does "useful" fit in the Kondo universe?  Do I need to read the book?


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> The concept of purging anything that doesn't spark joy sounds good in theory, but in practice. . .?  That plain white turtleneck and the slightly worn deck shoes do not make me break into a happy dance.  But these items are USEFUL.  Where does "useful" fit in the Kondo universe?  Do I need to read the book?



No, you need to pitch the book as part of your cleaning purge.


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> The concept of purging anything that doesn't spark joy sounds good in theory, but in practice. . .? * That plain white turtleneck and the slightly worn deck shoes do not make me break into a happy dance.  But these items are USEFUL. * Where does "useful" fit in the Kondo universe?  Do I need to read the book?



Mindi, I went through just this debate with myself yesterday.  Do I need 1/2 dozen white turtlenecks?  The obvious answer is a resounding NO, but...........

Since DH died, I've had to buy clothes in 3 different sizes during the course of losing 45 pounds (no, I'm not ill, just cooking for 1 is no fun).  Letting go of old stuff was easy.  Letting go of clothes I liked bought in the last 2 years has been much harder.  But, onward I go!  Just maybe not today.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, CG, that is hard.  And I understand how difficult it is to let go of recent finds!
I have no such weight loss to contend with, as I keep gaining and losing the same 5-10 pounds.  Actually, I never really lose it.  I wrestle it off temporarily.  Then it lurks, sulking, in a corner, waiting until my vigilance wanes and it can pounce on my hips once again.  But that relatively small amount of weight literally puts me between two sizes, so I have clothes that fit better when I'm heavier but fall off me when I'm thinner, and clothes that fit better when I'm thinner and are a bit too tight when I'm heavier.  And while I would like to think I'll get rid of those extra pounds for good, I realize in my heart of hearts I won't.  (LOOK OUT!  BEHIND YOU!  TEN POUNDS, SKULKING BEHIND THE POTTED PLANT!)  So I can't purge according to fit, as much as that seems to make sense on its surface.
I'm building up quite a pile of stuff to go to consignment, and I suspect that the resale shop finds me a bit. . . odd.  Really, Mindi?  Six pairs of red wedge sandals?  Yeah, thank you.  (Wait until client leaves, then giggle and rotate right forefinger beside right ear.)


----------



## lulilu

I had the greatest pair of high red wedge sandals.  Everyone loved them.  But after the ankles were broken and then sprained, high wedges (which can turn even the best ankle given the right circumstances) had to be donated. 

tesi, are you consolidating houses to be in the south permanently?

CG, I need some weight loss.  But I know that yours is the bad way to do it.  People would tell me I looked sick, etc. when I had a significant emotional loss and was my thinnest.  My DD who is still with me cooks every night (except Sunday, which is my responsibility and everyone comes over).  So she feeds me each night.

I returned from Singapore last night.  What a great vacation and really special to have spent 10 days with DD1 and DS2.  We rented a great penthouse apartment with a pool and really had the time and place to enjoy one another's company.

Now if I didn't just have a list of chores, including the tree trimmers who arrived at 8 am, I might get some sleep.  The trip home was a killer.


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu, what a cool experience.  That rooftop pool sounds AMAZING!  As does the time with your kids.  But yes, that flight--argh.  Day is night and night is day.  
Did you have good weather?  What did you think of Singapore?  (Answers can wait until you have gotten over your re-entry to the western hemisphere!)


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Oy, CG, don't get me started on the reproduction of stuff.  The hanky-panky going on behind closed closet doors is nothing short of outRAGeous.  Shocking, I tell you.
> I have two dedicated closets and have annexed most of a third (in the ostensible guest room) so this is a looooong process, but at least I am freeing up the clothes that remain.  I heard a collective gasp of relief from my pants rack yesterday, I swear!
> This morning, I asked DH, "WHY do I have so many pairs of wool blend trousers?  They are dry clean only--I don't wear them around the house (aka Dog Hair Central).  They'd be good for work, but I don't work outside the house. . . so, WHY?"
> DH said, without skipping a beat, "I would say it is the variety of colors and patterns.  _You are beguiled by permutations_."
> Does he know me, or what?
> :lolots:





Cavalier Girl said:


> Mindi, I went through just this debate with myself yesterday.  Do I need 1/2 dozen white turtlenecks?  The obvious answer is a resounding NO, but...........
> 
> Since DH died, I've had to buy clothes in 3 different sizes during the course of losing 45 pounds (no, I'm not ill, just cooking for 1 is no fun).  *Letting go of old stuff was easy.  Letting go of clothes I liked bought in the last 2 years has been much harder.*  But, onward I go!  Just maybe not today.


I have lost and gained weight. After menopause, I have had a much harder time losing weight. I had to let go of a lot of clothes that I loved but knew I would never be able to get back into. Like Mindy, I have clothes in a couple of sizes.


lulilu said:


> I had the greatest pair of high red wedge sandals.  Everyone loved them.  But after the ankles were broken and then sprained, high wedges (which can turn even the best ankle given the right circumstances) had to be donated.
> 
> tesi, are you consolidating houses to be in the south permanently?
> 
> CG, I need some weight loss.  But I know that yours is the bad way to do it.  People would tell me I looked sick, etc. when I had a significant emotional loss and was my thinnest.  My DD who is still with me cooks every night (except Sunday, which is my responsibility and everyone comes over).  So she feeds me each night.
> 
> I returned from Singapore last night.  What a great vacation and really special to have spent 10 days with DD1 and DS2.  We rented a great penthouse apartment with a pool and really had the time and place to enjoy one another's company.
> 
> Now if I didn't just have a list of chores, including the tree trimmers who arrived at 8 am, I might get some sleep.  The trip home was a killer.



What a fabulous trip. I am glad that you had a great time.


----------



## megt10

Speaking of closets here are some fabulous ones. I would love for mine to be this organized again. It only was when I first had it built. I have found the more room I have the more room I fill up.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle/...ss-BBrbgYk?li=BBnbfcL&fullscreen=true#image=2


----------



## ck21

Yes, CG, things seem to multiply.

Mindi-I don't know what to say about the book.  I loved it for some things, but I'm stuck on clothes.  Dress clothes do not bring me joy.  I think Marie would say that I need to appreciate them for the satisfaction and income they allow me.  I would say "why can't I work in yoga pants?"  And then I'm stuck.
I also find joy in not having to wear the same things all of the time.  Stuck.....


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> The concept of purging anything that doesn't spark joy sounds good in theory, but in practice. . .?  That plain white turtleneck and the slightly worn deck shoes do not make me break into a happy dance.  But these items are USEFUL.  Where does "useful" fit in the Kondo universe?  Do I need to read the book?




There's always a spot in the closet for useful! And necessary. Like those pants and tshirts that are the only things that fit when I've gained five *cough* or more pounds. Definitely no joy there, but I can't live without them. 

I never read the book. I know I have a problem with getting rid of stuff, and it'll take more than a book to dislodge that stuff out of my closet!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Luli!!!  I'm happy you're home safe and sound, but much happier you had such a wonderful time!  Singapore is my dream vacation.  Tell us ALL about it!  Did you have fabulous food?  Pug Shoes adores Singapore.  I'm hoping to crash the next trip she and DH make there.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

megt10 said:


> Speaking of closets here are some fabulous ones. I would love for mine to be this organized again. It only was when I first had it built. I have found the more room I have the more room I fill up.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle/...ss-BBrbgYk?li=BBnbfcL&fullscreen=true#image=2



Gorgeous closets!  Like Mindi, I've taken over way more than my share of closet space for too long.  Before I started cleaning out mine, I cleaned out all the stuff I'd stored in the spare bedrooms.......yes, that's plural bedrooms.  I won't embarrass myself by saying how many closets I'd spilled into.  (Hanging head in shame.)

And, I can't even talk about shoes!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, SHOOZ!  I currently have FIVE BAGS (paper grocery bags) of shooz ready for consignment.  A scary percentage of them have never. been. worn.  I am EEEvil.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I desperately need to de-shoe.  I suspect I have shoes older than a number of members on tPF.  (Again, hanging head in shame.)


----------



## Mindi B

CG, we need to join Shooz Horders Anonymous.  :shame:


----------



## pursecrzy

Hello, my name is Pursecrzy and I have a shoe problem.

Black loafers are my thing.


----------



## Mindi B

Hi, pursecrzy.  Tell us about when you first had trouble with black loafers.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Hello, my name is Cavalier Girl, and I'm a shoeaholic.  It all started with the perfect pair of black flats, and escalated from there.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Pursecrzy, I do love me some loafers.  But, I don't discriminate......I'm not sure I ever met a color I didn't like.  Then, there was the day EB introduced me to croc loafers.  I knew right then I had a serious problem.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> Pursecrzy, I do love me some loafers.  But, I don't discriminate......I'm not sure I ever met a color I didn't like.  Then, there was the day EB introduced me to croc loafers.  I knew right then I had a serious problem.



Hah! I'm a master enabler. Gravati croc loafers are the bomb!!!

I've been lurking of late. My FIOS was down for a week or so and I hate posting from my iPad cuz I can't type on that damned thing without spell check spelling something I don't want to spell.

I am going through my stuff too. I have a horrifying amount of clothes/shooz/jewelry I need to get rid of-- clothes in multiple sizes.

I admit it. I am a boot whore. Low booties, riding boots, over the knee--I have em all.

As you know, I've lost some weight and some creeped back on. Then I went to the doctor. I got on that body mass thing-y--and that machine says I can lose another 20 lbs. I have not been that weight since I was in my mid-to-late 30s.

Hugs and vibes to all.


----------



## eagle1002us

pursecrzy said:


> Hello, my name is Pursecrzy and I have a shoe problem.
> 
> Black loafers are my thing.


 


Hermes makes (or did make) really nice black loafers.


I wear oxfords as they are flats.  I can wear chunky heels but don't too often.   Today a pair of silver oxfords arrived (made by a good maker).   They would go well with *Mindi's* tinfoil hat.  


I read in the WSJ a while back that people do buy two pairs of shoes at a time if one foot takes a different size than the other.   I did that once.  Otherwise I just suffer.  But the oxfords fit good on both feet, just one pair.  I have a gold pair I wear quite a bit and they are the only oxfords (or shoes, period) that I've gotten multiple compliments on. (In the subdued lighting of my building I've been told they look bronze).  The silver are by the same maker.  Used to wear silver sneakers a long time ago and those got complimented.    


I have clothes in multiple sizes, too.  It is a real risk to keep only one size.


----------



## ck21

I'm ck.  I have just a small shoe problem, but I have a huge Patagonia problem.  And running skirts.  Oy.


----------



## pursecrzy

eagle1002us said:


> Hermes makes (or did make) really nice black loafers.
> 
> 
> I wear oxfords as they are flats.  I can wear chunky heels but don't too often.   Today a pair of silver oxfords arrived (made by a good maker).   They would go well with *Mindi's* tinfoil hat.
> 
> 
> I read in the WSJ a while back that people do buy two pairs of shoes at a time if one foot takes a different size than the other.   I did that once.  Otherwise I just suffer.  But the oxfords fit good on both feet, just one pair.  I have a gold pair I wear quite a bit and they are the only oxfords (or shoes, period) that I've gotten multiple compliments on. (In the subdued lighting of my building I've been told they look bronze).  The silver are by the same maker.  Used to wear silver sneakers a long time ago and those got complimented.
> 
> 
> I have clothes in multiple sizes, too.  It is a real risk to keep only one size.



Got a pair in black box. On sale too!  
I'll post a pic when I get a chance.


----------



## pursecrzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> Pursecrzy, I do love me some loafers.  But, I don't discriminate......I'm not sure I ever met a color I didn't like.  Then, there was the day EB introduced me to croc loafers.  I knew right then I had a serious problem.



CG, I've since branched out to ballerinas in a ton of colours.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  It's official--We have formed a therapy group!  
I have to take my bagz 'o' shooz to the consignment shop today.  While it will be great to get them out of the house, I am dreading the reveal.  Seriously, the quantity makes me look utterly cray-cray.
Maybe I should just embrace the image and wear my tinfoil hat.


----------



## mistikat

Just make a couple of shoes into a hat and wear 'em on your head. You know, for maximum impact.


----------



## Mindi B

Honestly, misti, that couldn't make me look any crazier.  The resale shop I use isn't large, and I am genuinely concerned that they won't be able to take all the shoes I'm bringing.  At best, they'll need to put them out gradually.  
Oh, the shame.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  It's official--We have formed a therapy group!
> I have to take my bagz 'o' shooz to the consignment shop today.  While it will be great to get them out of the house, I am dreading the reveal.  Seriously, the quantity makes me look utterly cray-cray.
> Maybe I should just embrace the image and wear my tinfoil hat.


 
You have to wear silver shoes to match.  To show you've got it together, right?


----------



## ouija board

I don't have a shoe problem. Seriously, this wall of shoes unworn in five years?? I can get rid of them anytime I want..I just choose not to.  Nope, I don't have a problem. Hi, my name is Dee Nile. [emoji28][emoji56]


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ouija board said:


> I don't have a shoe problem. Seriously, this wall of shoes unworn in five years?? I can get rid of them anytime I want..I just choose not to.  Nope, I don't have a problem. Hi, my name is Dee Nile. [emoji28][emoji56]



Welcome, Dee!  Of course, the first step in any therapy group is to admit you have a problem.  Come on, you know you want to talk about that wall of shame you call a wall of shoes.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Eb, you're the Queen Enabler!  Calling yourself a mere master doesn't do you justice!


----------



## Mindi B

It ain't just a river in Egypt, OB!


----------



## ouija board

Wall o shame is right! More like, wall of 4" heels that can't be worn anymore, at least not gracefully. I went through a vicious culling period of my pre-pregnancy shoes, but after seeing how much bother consigning was and how little I actually got for the shoes, I stopped. I have a shopping bag full of shoes headed to Goodwill...still sitting in my closet after 4 years...


----------



## Mindi B

I, too, have (well, after today, "had") a lot of shoes that my relatively recently bunioned right foot cannot manage anymore.  I hate like poison having to admit defeat (defeet?), but I can't wear them.  They all must go.  Today I gave the consignment shop the most beautiful pair of Chanel heels--taupe satin fronts, woven leather cage backs, leather laces up the leg.  They would never have suited me, even when I could have put them on, yet they were sooooo beeyouteefull. . . . :cry:
Maturity is overrated.  Or, as my dear SIL says, "Being a grown-up is lame."


----------



## Mindi B

You know what one of my big problems is?  Of course you don't, so I'll tell you.  I love wacky clothing.  Asymmetrical.  Distressed.  Oversized.  Odd sleeves.  Eccentric embellishment.  Drama.  But if all you have are wacky tops AND wacky bottoms, you have nothing to wear.  Unless you want to look like a circus clown, which is generally not my intent.  (Or unless you're, you know, Lady Gaga or Daphne Guinness or someone like that.)  With a wacky piece, you must have a normal piece to balance it.  But I gravitate toward all wacky, all the time. 
This is an issue.


----------



## eagle1002us

agnautacouture.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/schiaparelli-shoe-hat.jpg




Voila!  Elsa Schiaparelli's 1940s shoe hat!  hope pix gets posted


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> agnautacouture.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/schiaparelli-shoe-hat.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voila!  Elsa Schiaparelli's 1940s shoe hat!  hope pix gets posted


 


The shoe hat is partway down the link.  Worth seeing.


----------



## eagle1002us

Totally surrealistic huge bug pin worn by Elsa is TDF.


----------



## Mindi B

That hat is da bomb.  She must have been an intriguing person.


----------



## tesi

lulilu-  so pleased you are home and had a wonderful time with family!  
and i am consolidating into 2 places-one north and one south.  the one to go is the family home with all the "stuff"  of our lives over the last 18 years. 

and i need to join the hoarders group.  i am in EVERY closet in the house less one.  i have taken over dd#1's completely, and the 2 guest rooms also.  little dd still has clothes here although she needs to move them asap.  and i love the weird stuff too as mindi does.  and i love vintage. as in adore it!  wore a vintage lanvin dress coat to a big fashion/art event in nyc last night and it was very well received amongst a high-fashion group.  it was older than dirt but lovely!  

i hope all are doing well and purging and feeling free and cleaner.  every year i will do a better job of this in spring.  this is my solemn vow!  my love to all!

xoxo


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> You know what one of my big problems is?  Of course you don't, so I'll tell you.  I love wacky clothing.  Asymmetrical.  Distressed.  Oversized.  Odd sleeves.  Eccentric embellishment.  Drama.  But if all you have are wacky tops AND wacky bottoms, you have nothing to wear.  Unless you want to look like a circus clown, which is generally not my intent.  (Or unless you're, you know, Lady Gaga or Daphne Guinness or someone like that.)  With a wacky piece, you must have a normal piece to balance it.  But I gravitate toward all wacky, all the time.
> This is an issue.



I love the sound of your closet.   I can understand the difficulty with the wacky bottoms, but the wacky tops should go very well with all your permutations of black pants.   So you really only have half a problem from my point of view.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  This is a good way to view it.


----------



## ck21

Loving this discussion.  I am with my peeps.  The wacky, the beautiful, the impractical.  I love it all (and have three closets to prove it).


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> That hat is da bomb.  She must have been an intriguing person.


 


She was a contemporary of Chanel and competed with her to be the top couturiere.  Schiaparelli was kooky and witty.  Wearing a hat in the form of a shoe was an expression of Surrealist irreverence, a touch like the major surrealist Marcel Duchamp exhibiting a urinal as art (or decades later Warhol's Campbell's soup cans).  She was associated with the color "Shocking Pink."  If I remember correctly the Duchess of Windsor's trousseau dress in white with a big lobster on it was either made by Schiaparelli or inspired by it.


I don't think I've read of Chanel being described as witty.


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> This morning, I asked DH, "WHY do I have so many pairs of wool blend trousers?
> DH said, without skipping a beat, "I would say it is the variety of colors and patterns.  _You are beguiled by permutations_."
> 
> :lolots:





Cordeliere said:


> I love the sound of your closet.   I can understand the difficulty with the wacky bottoms, but the wacky tops should go very well with all your permutations of black pants.   So you really only have half a problem from my point of view.




I retract my observation.   In my mind, all your wool pants were like mine--black.   Skirts were even worse.  I never met a black skirt I didn't like.  But as I reread your post, I see COLORS and PATTERNS.  OMG--you do have a problem.  



Edit:  But I still love the sound of your closet.  (Are you the current owner of the shoe hat?)  When I hear wacky, I think POTENTIAL.  You need an intervention.   You don't need less clothes.  You need more.  You need a neutral closet, aka Switzerland,  filled with bland tops and bottoms that get along with everyone.  A closet you could reach into and pull out anything and have a fab outfit when combined with something wacky.  If I hadn't already purged my closet, I could send you zillions of black pants and skirts (permutations of black).


----------



## chaneljewel

I've been trying to purge my closets of clothes...it's so hard to part with some although I don't wear them.  I tell myself to let it go and be done with it...but it doesn't always work out that way.


----------



## Cordeliere

My closet purge was prompted by a move to a different climate.    The items that I found to be the most difficult to part with were things I had worn a lot that had reached the shabby stage.   I still loved them and didn't want to admit to myself that they had long passed their prime and that I should not wear them any more.  

I also thinned out my shoe collection.   Besides parting with the uncomfortable ones, I got rid of some that I thought were no longer in style.  Sometimes I think of a pair of them and am sorry I let them go.  My strategy on the shoes was to limit the number of pairs of shoes to the number of clear plastic shoe boxes I have.  That gave me a goal on how many to part with.  But two new pairs have snuck in this past week.  Opps.


----------



## Mindi B

Cordeliere said:


> I retract my observation.   In my mind, all your wool pants were like mine--black.   Skirts were even worse.  I never met a black skirt I didn't like.  But as I reread your post, I see COLORS and PATTERNS.  OMG--you do have a problem.
> 
> Edit:  But I still love the sound of your closet.  (Are you the current owner of the shoe hat?)  When I hear wacky, I think POTENTIAL.  You need an intervention.   You don't need less clothes.  You need more.  You need a neutral closet, aka Switzerland,  filled with bland tops and bottoms that get along with everyone.  A closet you could reach into and pull out anything and have a fab outfit when combined with something wacky.  If I hadn't already purged my closet, I could send you zillions of black pants and skirts (permutations of black).



I will suggest this to DH.  "Honey, you don't really need a closet, do you?  You being a dude, and all.  'Cus, um, I need a place for Switzerland!"  
But seriously, I have been trying to bring in more simple, neutral pieces to replace things going out.  
And I totally know that feeling of "Shoot.  THOSE are in again?  I OWNED those.  Why did I get rid of THOSE?!"


----------



## ouija board

I like the idea of a Switzerland closet. Problem is, my whole closet is Switzerland. Not a flamboyant, wacky, or interesting piece to be seen. I need a Brazil closet.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, stupid question -- did you have surgery on your foot?  I thought that would solve problems caused by a bunion....


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu, that's not a stupid question at all, and yes, bunion surgery is often performed if the problem is severe enough.  But I was told by a podiatrist to resist having that surgery unless it becomes absolutely necessary.  It takes you off your feet for an extended period, the recovery is painful and NOT guaranteed (pain and dysfunction can persist), and the bone movement that causes the bunion can actually recur in spite of the surgery, or so I was told.  It is sort of unusual for a surgeon to tell you to avoid surgery, so I took her seriously!  I cannot wear very narrow shoes or very high heels, but I can still wear most normal shoes, and lower heels for short periods, without undue pain, so I am making it work!


----------



## Cordeliere

ouija board said:


> I like the idea of a Switzerland closet. Problem is, my whole closet is Switzerland. Not a flamboyant, wacky, or interesting piece to be seen. *I need a Brazil closet.*



Mindi and I can help you with that.   Here are Mindi's guidelines for selecting interesting clothing.



Mindi B said:


> Asymmetrical.
> Distressed.
> Oversized.
> Odd sleeves.
> Eccentric embellishment.
> Drama.



While I don't dress "Brazil" on a daily basis, I used to really amp up the dram when we would go out.   In my closet are a couple of samba headdresses from Rio de Janerio and zebra striped tango shoes from Buenos Aires.  Not that they get much wear anymore but what fun memories.  There is a top hat and tail that make a go to Halloween costume.  A feather boa.  A skin tight flameneo dress that hasn't gotten close and personal with my body in 25 years.  It is worth the space it takes in my closet for the memory of wearing in.  

My more low key Brazil stuff is based on vivid color.  One of the last scarves I bought was Feu de Ciel for example.  Vivid purples, pinks, and blues.  Or surprising color combinations--think SO Birkins.   If an item is not a special color, it should be a luxe fabric like silk or leather or velvet. Animal print are alway very Brazil.  Chandelier earrings are Brazil.   And it helps if there is one exaggerated feature in the cut--like Mindi's sleeves, but it could be the collar or the skirt length, or waist, or what ever.

So when pondering a purchase, ask yourself  "Is it one of the following?"  If no, throw it back.   And soon you to will own a piece of Brazil.

Asymmetrical. 
Distressed. 
Oversized. 
Odd sleeves. 
Eccentric embellishment. 
Drama. 
Vivid colors.
Unusual color combination.
A luxe fabric.
Animal print.
Have an unusual cut.
Or be a statement piece of jewelry.

Are you scared yet?


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> CG, we need to join Shooz Horders Anonymous.  :shame:



I'm in! I am a total hoarder. I have a harder time letting go of shoes than I do bags.


----------



## ouija board

Cordeliere said:


> Mindi and I can help you with that.   Here are Mindi's guidelines for selecting interesting clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I don't dress "Brazil" on a daily basis, I used to really amp up the dram when we would go out.   In my closet are a couple of samba headdresses from Rio de Janerio and zebra striped tango shoes from Buenos Aires.  Not that they get much wear anymore but what fun memories.  There is a top hat and tail that make a go to Halloween costume.  A feather boa.  A skin tight flameneo dress that hasn't gotten close and personal with my body in 25 years.  It is worth the space it takes in my closet for the memory of wearing in.
> 
> 
> 
> My more low key Brazil stuff is based on vivid color.  One of the last scarves I bought was Feu de Ciel for example.  Vivid purples, pinks, and blues.  Or surprising color combinations--think SO Birkins.   If an item is not a special color, it should be a luxe fabric like silk or leather or velvet. Animal print are alway very Brazil.  Chandelier earrings are Brazil.   And it helps if there is one exaggerated feature in the cut--like Mindi's sleeves, but it could be the collar or the skirt length, or waist, or what ever.
> 
> 
> 
> So when pondering a purchase, ask yourself  "Is it one of the following?"  If no, throw it back.   And soon you to will own a piece of Brazil.
> 
> 
> 
> Asymmetrical.
> 
> Distressed.
> 
> Oversized.
> 
> Odd sleeves.
> 
> Eccentric embellishment.
> 
> Drama.
> 
> Vivid colors.
> 
> Unusual color combination.
> 
> A luxe fabric.
> 
> Animal print.
> 
> Have an unusual cut.
> 
> Or be a statement piece of jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you scared yet?




Your closet sounds FUN and full of great memories!! Statement jewelry, I've got. Unusual cut, hmm, does too tight/small fit the bill? DD would be all over the Vivid Colors, Unique Color Combinations and Animal Print categories. Her color combos tend to resemble what a color blind person might put together, yet she does it on purpose (turquoise shirt, hot pink skirt, neon orange socks, purple shoes).  She has worn her full Halloween costume (leopard outfit with tail, mask, and gloves) every chance she could for the last six months. I finally had to hide it because of her latest growth spurt..the skirt became more of a belt than anything that might cover her tush.


----------



## Mindi B

Cordeliere, I _started_ this conversation and still, I am scared!
My sartorial tastes are alarming.
This past Christmas, I wore a sweater I am very fond of on Christmas Day to my parents' house.  It's a Ryan Roche, ballet pink, oversized, made of little shards and fringes of cashmere attached to an open knit, net-like base.  It is deeply odd, a sort of girly Muppet look.  I love it.  My mother, who is among the mildest and sweetest of people, teased me about it for several minutes, even after I explained it, excused it, and finally let her know she was hurting my feelings.  The extreme rarity of my mother's behavior is a clear measure of how much she loathed the sweater.  She couldn't SAY that, so she reverted to a very rare, "just kidding" approach.  But she was not kidding.
So, my clothes have now officially begun to damage my familial relationships.  If that doesn't warrant some sort of intervention, I don't know what does.
Help me, someone.


----------



## Mindi B

OB, I am giggling at the image of a bare-bottomed leopard.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Cordeliere, I _started_ this conversation and still, I am scared!
> My sartorial tastes are alarming.
> This past Christmas, I wore a sweater I am very fond of on Christmas Day to my parents' house.  It's a Ryan Roche, ballet pink, oversized, made of little shards and fringes of cashmere attached to an open knit, net-like base.  It is deeply odd, a sort of girly Muppet look.  I love it.  My mother, who is among the mildest and sweetest of people, teased me about it for several minutes, even after I explained it, excused it, and finally let her know she was hurting my feelings.  The extreme rarity of my mother's behavior is a clear measure of how much she loathed the sweater.  She couldn't SAY that, so she reverted to a very rare, "just kidding" approach.  But she was not kidding.
> So, my clothes have now officially begun to damage my familial relationships.  If that doesn't warrant some sort of intervention, I don't know what does.
> Help me, someone.




:useless:


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm with Pursey!  I've GOT to see this magical sweater!


----------



## Mindi B

Not so magical, CG.  More like "divisive." 
I can't find a pic on-line, so we may be out of luck.  
I want to keep mah Peeps.  Can't risk fashion alienation here.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, I looked up the designer.  I like their designs!  I'm not tall enough to carry most of them off, but I'd love to try!


----------



## Mindi B

She started in knitwear, CG, and that is still what I most like from her.  She is known for the shaggy cashmere sweaters, and her signature color is ballet (sort of a dirty) pink.  Those goofy, shaggy knits are probably her edgiest pieces.


----------



## Cordeliere

ouija board said:


> Your closet sounds FUN and full of great memories!! Statement jewelry, I've got. Unusual cut, hmm, does too tight/small fit the bill?
> 
> *DD would be all over the Vivid Colors, Unique Color Combinations and Animal Print categories.* Her color combos tend to resemble what a color blind person might put together, yet she does it on purpose (turquoise shirt, hot pink skirt, neon orange socks, purple shoes).  She has worn her full Halloween costume (leopard outfit with tail, mask, and gloves) every chance she could for the last six months. I finally had to hide it because of her latest growth spurt..the skirt became more of a belt than anything that might cover her tush.



Sounds like she could be an enabler in your quest for your Brazil.


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> Cordeliere, I _started_ this conversation and still, I am scared!
> My sartorial tastes are alarming.
> This past Christmas, I wore a sweater I am very fond of on Christmas Day to my parents' house.  It's a Ryan Roche, ballet pink, oversized, made of little shards and fringes of cashmere attached to an open knit, net-like base.  It is deeply odd, a sort of girly Muppet look.  I love it.  My mother, who is among the mildest and sweetest of people, teased me about it for several minutes, even after I explained it, excused it, and finally let her know she was hurting my feelings.  The extreme rarity of my mother's behavior is a clear measure of how much she loathed the sweater.  She couldn't SAY that, so she reverted to a very rare, "just kidding" approach.  But she was not kidding.
> So, my clothes have now officially begun to damage my familial relationships.  If that doesn't warrant some sort of intervention, I don't know what does.
> Help me, someone.



Have you ever considered the possibility you might be adopted?   Maybe Betsey Johnson is your real mother.


BTW   I love these Ryan Roche sweaters.   What did you wear with yours?

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en....0...1ac.2.64.img..0.1.85.qrIGtpa-M0w#imgrc=_


----------



## Mindi B

Cordeliere said:


> Have you ever considered the possibility you might be adopted?   Maybe Betsey Johnson is your real mother.
> 
> 
> BTW   I love these Ryan Roche sweaters.   What did you wear with yours?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?hl=en....0...1ac.2.64.img..0.1.85.qrIGtpa-M0w#imgrc=_



I HAD thought of that, Cordy, but I can't do cartwheels. . . .
I wore cropped flare jeans and "tarnished" gold boots with comma heels.
Really.
My poor mother.


----------



## pursecrzy

Is this close Mindi?


----------



## Cordeliere

Well I still love your sweater.  I imagine it worn with leggings and ballet flats in a similar color.  A mono chromatic outfit that lets the texture star.

I am still not convinced that your mother is an accurate barometer of the success of your clothing choices.   I can't tell you how many things I hid from my mother over the years because she wouldn't get it.  And that is in a variety of areas--not just clothes.  Maybe you wear all Switzerland when in your mother's presence but don't get down on your own fun taste in clothes just because they aren't mom's cup of tea.


----------



## Mindi B

Yes, pursey, that's very similar! (The pink of mine is not so bright.)
I agree, Cordy, and while I don't enjoy freaking out my mom, I will continue to dress in a way that suits me.   My mom dresses beautifully, but her taste and mine have little in common.  Her good looks lend themselves to more classic, feminine styles that wouldn't suit me at all.  I look like my dad.  Unfortunately.  I mean, he's a perfectly nice-looking man.  But "man" is the operative word here.  Let's just say "pretty" isn't in my repertoire.


----------



## Cordeliere

pursecrzy said:


> Is this close Mindi?



This is my fantasy of what the magic sweater looks like.   This picture came from an article entitled "5 Must Have Pieces".   Here is the author's comment on this piece.   

"Every wardrobe needs one really stunning statement piece. We just got in Ryan Roche's incredible Fall line of cashmere sweaters, including her Furry Cardigan that's a real standout&#8212;very Almost Famous. It takes an outfit from boring to show-stopping, and yet at the same time is very easily wearable."

Edit:  Mindi.  When you wear yours, I recommend you wear pants, unlike the model who appears to have forgotten a bottom.


----------



## Mindi B

That's it!  Except mine is a v-neck pullover, not the cardi.  The actual color is just slightly more pink than the left image.  That left photo really shows the construction--the underlying "net" weave that supports the Muppet fuzz.  It is very light, and very warm, and very soft.  I guess I don't think it's a "must-have" as the article claims, but I do love it.
And I think your outfit idea is just right, Cordeliere.  Slim trousers and ballet flats.  Maybe a tissue turtleneck or long-sleeve tee underneath.  Sorry, mom.


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> That's it!  Except mine is a v-neck pullover, not the cardi.  The actual color is just slightly more pink than the left image.  That left photo really shows the construction--the underlying "net" weave that supports the Muppet fuzz.  It is very light, and very warm, and very soft.  I guess I don't think it's a "must-have" as the article claims, but I do love it.
> And I think your outfit idea is just right, Cordeliere.  Slim trousers and ballet flats.  Maybe a tissue turtleneck or long-sleeve tee underneath.  Sorry, mom.



Monochromatic is the word.


----------



## Mindi B

Except I don't have slim pink trousers.  Ballet pink shoes I could do. . . .


----------



## ouija board

I like the furry sweater! Not wacky at all.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, OB!  It is very Muppety in person, but I really like it, too.


----------



## ouija board

DD would wear it in a heartbeat. Pink? Check. Furry? Even better! Of course, she'd pair it with leopard print leggings and gold shoes. In case you were wondering how to wear it the next go round.


----------



## Mindi B

Do I have to show my bottom?   And hey, I DID wear it with gold boots!  Lil' OB, you GO, girl!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, I can see you rockin the fuzzy sweaters in a way that I never could pull off.

I am trying to figure out whether today was a good food day or not.

It started when I drove DH to the airport in the wee hours f the morning. I tried to stop off at the local McDonalds for an egg McMuffin, but the line was 20 cars long, so I decided it was not worth the wait because I have a big proposal due Thursday and I really need to get my rear end in gear.

Lunch time rolls around and I need to go to the post office as well as home. so I run my errands and think to myself that I'll grab the half turkey sandwich in my office for lunch -- except that someone took my lunch!!! A colleague offers me a banana and I take it. I work till 7:30 PM and drive home thinking I'll have some Ramen for dinner--quick and yummy. Except that DH used the last ramen over the weekend and did not pick up more when he went grocery shopping yesterday?

So I ended up making a yummy pasta sauce (olive oil, dried hot peppers, garlic, shallots, ham, cheese and Parmesan. That was yummy. 

I received a case of some very fancy Sauvignon blanc today. Needless to say, I cracked open a bottle. yum!


----------



## madisonmamaw

etoupebirkin said:


> Mindi, I can see you rockin the fuzzy sweaters in a way that I never could pull off.
> 
> I am trying to figure out whether today was a good food day or not.
> 
> It started when I drove DH to the airport in the wee hours f the morning. I tried to stop off at the local McDonalds for an egg McMuffin, but the line was 20 cars long, so I decided it was not worth the wait because I have a big proposal due Thursday and I really need to get my rear end in gear.
> 
> Lunch time rolls around and I need to go to the post office as well as home. so I run my errands and think to myself that I'll grab the half turkey sandwich in my office for lunch -- except that someone took my lunch!!! A colleague offers me a banana and I take it. I work till 7:30 PM and drive home thinking I'll have some Ramen for dinner--quick and yummy. Except that DH used the last ramen over the weekend and did not pick up more when he went grocery shopping yesterday?
> 
> So I ended up making a yummy pasta sauce (olive oil, dried hot peppers, garlic, shallots, ham, cheese and Parmesan. That was yummy.
> 
> I received a case of some very fancy Sauvignon blanc today. Needless to say, I cracked open a bottle. yum!



EB, you have made me hungry now - i think i am going to run downstairs for breakfast
and id say its a good day for your case of fancy wine


----------



## ck21

Sounds yummy, EB!

Mindi-I could use a furry sweater right about now.  It's cold here and I'm so done with it.  It's cozy and sort of charming in December, but just plain irritating in April.  The weather should get nice in time for the weekend, and just in time for me to head to San Antonio for work next week!

I took 50 items to the consignment store last week and it didn't even make a dent.  Oy.....


----------



## Millicat

My dear Mindi, a must is a pic of you modelling your marvellous muppetty sweater ...... we insist ...... you're outnumbered ..... at least 3-1   :kiss:


----------



## ouija board

EB, you're a better person than I am. If I only had a banana to eat all day, I would've been in a Whataburger drive through as soon as I got off work. And eaten all the fries before I got out of the parking lot. It's happened before, sigh. 

Ck, fingers crossed for warm weather coming your way Might be rainy on your trip, but it'll definitely be warm


----------



## Millicat

Morning Ouija  
How are you, I hope you and yours are all well


----------



## megt10

ck21 said:


> Sounds yummy, EB!
> 
> Mindi-I could use a furry sweater right about now.  It's cold here and I'm so done with it.  It's cozy and sort of charming in December, but just plain irritating in April.  The weather should get nice in time for the weekend, and just in time for me to head to San Antonio for work next week!
> 
> I took 50 items to the consignment store last week and it didn't even make a dent.  Oy.....



I hear you. I sent 350 items this past year to TRR and gave my cleaning ladies bags and bags of stuff. Two years ago I decided that I would get rid of stuff and sold over 300 things on eBay in 6 months. Never doing that again. Anyway, it is a never-ending process for me. At least until I stop replacing what I let go of which I really need to do. Well, except for shoes. If they are pretty and have a low heel and are comfortable I will still buy them. Preferably, open-toed because even though I had surgery for my ingrown toenails 6 months ago it seems they are coming back.


----------



## ouija board

Hi Millicat! I must've fallen asleep right after I posted, which is a shame because with the time difference, it's rare for me to be around and awake when you are on chat. Hope you are doing well!

EB, did you get an Egg McMuffin this morning?? And do you have your lunch under lock and key today? 

It truly is the small victories in life that make my day. I planted a few potato eyes earlier this year, then realized, after the plants had grown into monsters, that I probably used a pot that was way too small. I decided to dig up the plants to see if anything had grown, and what do you know...there actually were three normal looking potatoes squeezed into that small plastic pot! Who knew? I'm potato farming on my balcony, lol.


----------



## ouija board

Meg, how was your experience with TRR? They now have someone in my area that will collect things for consignment, and I've toyed with the idea of selling my non-H stuff through them. I haven't had stellar experiences with my local brick and mortar consignment shops.


----------



## Mindi B

You know, it's funny (not funny ha ha, funny peculiar), but I actually have no idea what sort of experience I've had with my local consignment shop.  I have consigned hundreds of things with them over the years and made some money, but my attitude is: once it's out of my house, it's written off.  So I don't follow up in any precise way with them.  If they sell it, I assume they will send me my cut; if they don't sell it, I assume they will donate it; and in either case, I never need to see it (whatever it is) again, so it's all good.  Seriously, totally non-business-like, but it works for me.


----------



## etoupebirkin

ouija board said:


> Hi Millicat! I must've fallen asleep right after I posted, which is a shame because with the time difference, it's rare for me to be around and awake when you are on chat. Hope you are doing well!
> 
> EB, did you get an Egg McMuffin this morning?? And do you have your lunch under lock and key today?
> 
> It truly is the small victories in life that make my day. I planted a few potato eyes earlier this year, then realized, after the plants had grown into monsters, that I probably used a pot that was way too small. I decided to dig up the plants to see if anything had grown, and what do you know...there actually were three normal looking potatoes squeezed into that small plastic pot! Who knew? I'm potato farming on my balcony, lol.



No egg McMuffin today as traffic was awful this morning, I ran out and got a turkey avocado on whole wheat and ate half. We'll see whether it's in the work fridge tomorrow. 

Congrats on the potato farming!!! How cool was that!!


----------



## Mindi B

Finding my lunch gone would make me soooo mad, EB.
And OB, "potatoes on the patio" sounds like a hot new bistro!


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> No egg McMuffin today as traffic was awful this morning, I ran out and got a turkey avocado on whole wheat and ate half. We'll see whether it's in the work fridge tomorrow.
> 
> Congrats on the potato farming!!! How cool was that!!



I've never understood someone taking another's lunch from the work refrigerator.  I'm picky about my food and would have to know who made the food, etc.  I just wouldn't eat the random food in the work refrigerator no matter how hungry.


----------



## JulesB68

Chanel, I think that might be the biggest clue to the sex of the food-snatcher! I really can't see any man making that statement!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mine was not the first food that was taken. I do suspect it was a guy. I really don't mind that someone took it, I only wished they emailed my office to say that they took it, so I would have purchased something else for lunch.


----------



## Mindi B

I have heard of this sort of thing happening, EB, yet it still boggles my mind.  I could no more take someone else's food than I could take their car.  Doesn't this constitute stealing?  How can any rational adult justify this?  Boggled, I am.


----------



## megt10

ouija board said:


> Meg, how was your experience with TRR? They now have someone in my area that will collect things for consignment, and I've toyed with the idea of selling my non-H stuff through them. I haven't had stellar experiences with my local brick and mortar consignment shops.


Well, it was good as far as getting the stuff out of the house. I had far too much stuff to take to the nearest good consignment shop and way too much for me to do myself. It took her over 3 hours the first time she was at my house. I had mounds and mounds of stuff to go. They take pictures and make notes as they pack the stuff up to be shipped to the SF location. Then they send you a link so that you can see everything that they took. The money not so good. It really favors the buyers with all of their sales. I just try not to look at what my cut of the sales are. I had a few things sell for so little I would rather have given them away. Still as Mindy said below once they are out of the house I really don't think about it again.


Mindi B said:


> You know, it's funny (not funny ha ha, funny peculiar), but I actually have no idea what sort of experience I've had with my local consignment shop.  I have consigned hundreds of things with them over the years and made some money, but my attitude is: once it's out of my house, it's written off.  So I don't follow up in any precise way with them.  If they sell it, I assume they will send me my cut; if they don't sell it, I assume they will donate it; and in either case, I never need to see it (whatever it is) again, so it's all good.  Seriously, totally non-business-like, but it works for me.


It's the best attitude I think. Whatever money you make is a bonus and you didn't have to do anything to sell it except get it to the store or ship it off.


----------



## gracekelly

etoupebirkin said:


> Mine was not the first food that was taken. I do suspect it was a guy. I really don't mind that someone took it, I only wished they emailed my office to say that they took it, so I would have purchased something else for lunch.



Not only is this rude behavior, it is mean and I wonder if it isn't passive aggressive as well?  OK, you need to install a min fridge at your desk!


----------



## Mayfly285

chaneljewel said:


> I've never understood someone taking another's lunch from the work refrigerator.  I'm picky about my food and would have to know who made the food, etc.  I just wouldn't eat the random food in the work refrigerator no matter how hungry.




It's more commonplace than you'd think, sadly ... I had my tub of grapes stolen from the staff room fridge and put a polite notice in there, requesting its return.  The tub returned about a week later, notably empty of any fresh grapes or note of apology.

But to take half a turkey sandwich?! That beggars belief ... [emoji15]


----------



## ck21

Peeps!  No stolen lunches to report here (I guess I'm the only Brussels Sprouts fan), but we are finally having stellar weather.  I'm sitting on the porch watching the kids play....the wonderful sounds of summer!


----------



## eagle1002us

ouija board said:


> Hi Millicat! I must've fallen asleep right after I posted, which is a shame because with the time difference, it's rare for me to be around and awake when you are on chat. Hope you are doing well!
> 
> EB, did you get an Egg McMuffin this morning?? And do you have your lunch under lock and key today?
> 
> It truly is the small victories in life that make my day. I planted a few potato eyes earlier this year, then realized, after the plants had grown into monsters, that I probably used a pot that was way too small. I decided to dig up the plants to see if anything had grown, and what do you know...there actually were three normal looking potatoes squeezed into that small plastic pot! Who knew? I'm potato farming on my balcony, lol.


 
What a great potato story *Ouija board*!   Did you eat them?  I raised some radishes (as a kid in Buffalo, my first and only vegie garden).   It took double the time for those suckers to mature, like 2 months or more.  I guess that was due to the chilly summer climate.  The patch did get some sun.    Finally, in the early fall I was weeding and pulled out a big perfect beautiful radish.  I laid it tenderly on the sidewalk.   Then -- this sounds so anticlimactic -- our handyman walked over and stepped on it.   By accident.


----------



## ouija board

eagle1002us said:


> What a great potato story *Ouija board*!   Did you eat them?  I raised some radishes (as a kid in Buffalo, my first and only vegie garden).   It took double the time for those suckers to mature, like 2 months or more.  I guess that was due to the chilly summer climate.  The patch did get some sun.    Finally, in the early fall I was weeding and pulled out a big perfect beautiful radish.  I laid it tenderly on the sidewalk.   Then -- this sounds so anticlimactic -- our handyman walked over and stepped on it.   By accident.




Oh, that must've hurt! It's not such a big deal when you have a bumper crop of radishes, but when you feel lucky to have just one after months of waiting...it hurts to see that lone radish squashed! I haven't eaten my three little potatoes yet. I feel that I have to do them justice, yet it's hard to come up with a way to cook just three potatoes!


----------



## megt10

gracekelly said:


> Not only is this rude behavior, it is mean and I wonder if it isn't passive aggressive as well?  OK, you need to install a min fridge at your desk!



That is adorable.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Hi, everyone.  I don't think I've posted on the H chat thread before. I've been on an exhaustive Birkin Binge, stalking and trawling through every possible thread I could find that was related to the leathers and sizes I hope to one day own. But a strange thing happened to me today. I realised I wanted to get a Birkin for my mom first instead of myself. Is that weird? We haven't seen each other in quite some time (we live in different countries). Maybe I'm just missing her?


----------



## eagle1002us

megt10 said:


> I hear you. I sent 350 items this past year to TRR and gave my cleaning ladies bags and bags of stuff. Two years ago I decided that I would get rid of stuff and sold over 300 things on eBay in 6 months. Never doing that again. Anyway, it is a never-ending process for me. At least until I stop replacing what I let go of which I really need to do. Well, except for shoes. If they are pretty and have a low heel and are comfortable I will still buy them. Preferably, open-toed because even though I had surgery for my ingrown toenails 6 months ago it seems they are coming back.


 
*Megt10*, am curious why you thought selling 300+ items on ebay was something you'd never do again.   I am not being in the least critical.  I think selling is a lot of work and 300+ items is a heck of a lot.   I do it in spurts.   It has made me much more careful about buying, say, a piece of "old" silver or costume jewelry that I may never get around to wearing.   Because the return's not there what with all the "estates" coming onto the market.


----------



## Mindi B

Speaking from my own experience, selling on eBay can be a major undertaking.  Selling 300+ items would be a full-time job.  And, let's face it, people are nuts.  The worry of trying to please all those customers would do my head in.


----------



## ouija board

OneMoreDay said:


> Hi, everyone.  I don't think I've posted on the H chat thread before. I've been on an exhaustive Birkin Binge, stalking and trawling through every possible thread I could find that was related to the leathers and sizes I hope to one day own. But a strange thing happened to me today. I realised I wanted to get a Birkin for my mom first instead of myself. Is that weird? We haven't seen each other in quite some time (we live in different countries). Maybe I'm just missing her?




I think that's a VERY sweet thing to do, not weird at all. Living so far from each other, that's very tough.


----------



## ouija board

I'm too nervous to sell even one  thing on eBay. 300+ items is impressive.


----------



## OneMoreDay

ouija board said:


> I think that's a VERY sweet thing to do, not weird at all. Living so far from each other, that's very tough.


Thank you for your kind words.  It's strange because I'm usually alright with the distance. She's off trying to run her own small business in her home country. I actually encouraged her to do what she wanted to do, what with her having been a housewife for 26 years (no easy feat, my dad's an equally strong personality). I was browsing through a thread when I saw a B30 Gold Togo GHW (slouchy, straps loosened, wings slightly out, flap tucked away, the grain of the leather glistening and gold hardware glinting from the camera flash) and immediately thought it would be perfect for her and decided then and there to get that first before my own. I guess it reminded me of her somehow? She loves yellow gold and she's petite but has a strong personality.


----------



## megt10

eagle1002us said:


> *Megt10*, am curious why you thought selling 300+ items on ebay was something you'd never do again.   I am not being in the least critical.  I think selling is a lot of work and 300+ items is a heck of a lot.   I do it in spurts.   It has made me much more careful about buying, say, a piece of "old" silver or costume jewelry that I may never get around to wearing.   Because the return's not there what with all the "estates" coming onto the market.



It's too much work with my already full schedule of caring for my MIL. I used to get up at 4 am to start listing stuff. I tried to make each listing unique and had as many pictures as were possible. I did that until my MIL got up and I had to start helping her. I spent hours on the weekends taking pictures with measurements. I am basically too nice to people and tried to accommodate everyone. My DH referred to the post office as my second home. I was always checking my phone to make sure I hadn't sold anything, received an offer or had a question that needed answering. I tried to always be available and it was just too much.

I agree I am much more careful with my purchases knowing how much I have let go of.


----------



## megt10

OneMoreDay said:


> Hi, everyone.  I don't think I've posted on the H chat thread before. I've been on an exhaustive Birkin Binge, stalking and trawling through every possible thread I could find that was related to the leathers and sizes I hope to one day own. But a strange thing happened to me today. I realised I wanted to get a Birkin for my mom first instead of myself. Is that weird? We haven't seen each other in quite some time (we live in different countries). Maybe I'm just missing her?



I think that is really wonderful. Is that something she would love? I always find it easier to spend a great deal of money on someone I love rather than myself. Though having been on this forum for several years now I am finding it easier to buy stuff for me. :shame:


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Speaking from my own experience, selling on eBay can be a major undertaking.  Selling 300+ items would be a full-time job.  And, let's face it, people are nuts.  The worry of trying to please all those customers would do my head in.



Exactly. I had one woman that bought a CDC belt from me. Her Hermes SA said he didn't think it was authentic. It was vintage. So I paid another 45.00 to have it authenticated for her answered a ton of questions, overnighted it as she said it was a gift, so on and so forth. Do you think she would even give me the courtesy of leaving feedback.


----------



## megt10

ouija board said:


> I'm too nervous to sell even one  thing on eBay. 300+ items is impressive.



Well it kept my mind occupied while my dog Beau was sick. I just had to keep moving. Though seriously totally nuts in retrospect. It was more than a full time job.


----------



## Eva Eva

Hi from Italy!


----------



## ck21

Helllooooo!  I do a bit of selling in eBay.  I started last year when I wasn't working and still list a few things a month.  I've had good luck, with no troublesome buyers but I'm sure it's only a matter of time before I get a crazy one.

Enjoying a glorious weekend here and getting ready for a brief visit to San Antonio next week.


----------



## megt10

ck21 said:


> Helllooooo!  I do a bit of selling in eBay.  I started last year when I wasn't working and still list a few things a month.  I've had good luck, with no troublesome buyers but I'm sure it's only a matter of time before I get a crazy one.
> 
> Enjoying a glorious weekend here and getting ready for a brief visit to San Antonio next week.



Yeah, keep your tinfoil hat ready


----------



## Mindi B

My eBay bete noir is the "family emergency."  Seller sloooow to ship?  Family emergency.  Buyer hasn't paid?  Family emergency.  No response to repeated e-mails?  Family emergency.  The sad thing is, of course, that family emergencies do occur, but I am now deeply skeptical.  A close second?  "I was ill/in an accident/in the hospital."  Apparently being an unreliable eBayer is correlated with terrible personal luck.


----------



## etoupebirkin

My good friend with whom I consign jewelry and handbags once had a non-buyer for a Verdura piece. The woman's excuse, it was the Jewish High Holy Days and she couldn't get to a bank--for 27 days. We had to open a non-paying bidder case against her. My friend did not leave bad feedback for fear of retaliatory feedback. 

But that's how I met CSS. I wonder how she's doing? I have not seen her posts of late.


----------



## Mindi B

Those month-long religious holidays.  So inconvenient. 
And the issue with fearing retaliatory feedback--obviously, this sort of thing makes all feedback suspect at best.  I am afraid eBay has had its day.  eBayers ruined it.


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> My eBay *bete noir* is the "family emergency."  Seller sloooow to ship?  Family emergency.  Buyer hasn't paid?  Family emergency.  No response to repeated e-mails?  Family emergency.  The sad thing is, of course, that family emergencies do occur, but I am now deeply skeptical.  A close second?  "I was ill/in an accident/in the hospital."  Apparently being an unreliable eBayer is correlated with terrible personal luck.



Thanks for teaching me a new phrase.   I will have many opportunities to use it but probably no one who will understand it.


----------



## Mindi B

There really should be a circonflexe over the first "e" in "bete," and I forgot the final "e" on "noire," too.  Just to be reeeally pedantic about it.


----------



## eagle1002us

When I would periodically sell a bunch of HS, I used to have a lot of foreign sales.   The sales were good to have but would generally be accompanied by a request after the sale to mark the item as a gift.  The person wanted to avoid the duties.   I did not like to do that.


Now that ebay has instituted the global shipping program, I recall only one foreign sale the last time I was selling.  Only one.  The person was lovely and volunteered that she liked the global shipping program.  However, the point I'm really making is that all that foreign demand went pouf! when the global shipping program was instituted.   


I can't say for sure that the global shipping program put the kibosh on my foreign sales since scarf styles changed to favor muffler-style wrapping around the neck.  A 90cm HS is not in my mind particularly conducive to that.  But it had an effect.   


On the other hand, it's nice not to have some buyer pressing me to relieve them from duties.


----------



## Mindi B

I agree, eagle.  I once had a contractor ask me if I could possibly pay him in cash.   Didn't care for him.


----------



## ck21

eagle1002us said:


> When I would periodically sell a bunch of HS, I used to have a lot of foreign sales.   The sales were good to have but would generally be accompanied by a request after the sale to mark the item as a gift.  The person wanted to avoid the duties.   I did not like to do that.
> 
> 
> Now that ebay has instituted the global shipping program, I recall only one foreign sale the last time I was selling.  Only one.  The person was lovely and volunteered that she liked the global shipping program.  However, the point I'm really making is that all that foreign demand went pouf! when the global shipping program was instituted.
> 
> 
> I can't say for sure that the global shipping program put the kibosh on my foreign sales since scarf styles changed to favor muffler-style wrapping around the neck.  A 90cm HS is not in my mind particularly conducive to that.  But it had an effect.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, it's nice not to have some buyer pressing me to relieve them from duties.




I'm a mean seller--I never open my sales to international shipping.  I hate the lines at the post office!


----------



## Mindi B

No, that's smart, ck.  There are many sellers who won't sell to at least certain European countries.  Very unreliable postal service--just not worth the headaches.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> I agree, eagle.  I once had a contractor ask me if I could possibly pay him in cash.   Didn't care for him.


 
I once knew a guy that did part-time contractor work.  I guess he didn't want to pay taxes on his earnings.   So a client stiffed him and there wasn't a darn thing he could do about it.  HA!  


But payment in cash is the same principle as evading duties, you're right.


----------



## Willowbarb

Mindi B said:


> Speaking from my own experience, selling on eBay can be a major undertaking.  Selling 300+ items would be a full-time job.  And, let's face it, people are nuts.  The worry of trying to please all those customers would do my head in.



I have a terrifyingly large stash of yarns, most of which I bought from reputable sellers on eBay, and I really do need to dispose of a great deal of it just to get some space back; I developed problems with my wrists which meant I could no longer knit throws, sweaters and full length coats, which is what I had been doing. I've had to accept that the knitting and the weaving were the cause of messing up my wrists, so it isn't going to change.

I've never sold anything on eBay, and what's scaring me is the prospect of having to deal with the nuts; I've seen complaints from people about the weirdest things. On the other hand I bought expensive yarns, so it would be nice to get some of my money back, if only so I can buy a Hermes scarf or two.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Willowbarb said:


> I have a terrifyingly large stash of yarns, most of which I bought from reputable sellers on eBay, and I really do need to dispose of a great deal of it just to get some space back; I developed problems with my wrists which meant I could no longer knit throws, sweaters and full length coats, which is what I had been doing. I've had to accept that the knitting and the weaving were the cause of messing up my wrists, so it isn't going to change.
> 
> I've never sold anything on eBay, and what's scaring me is the prospect of having to deal with the nuts; I've seen complaints from people about the weirdest things. On the other hand I bought expensive yarns, so it would be nice to get some of my money back, if only so I can buy a Hermes scarf or two.



I too have way too much yarn on my hands. But I think yarn may be hard to sell on eBay. But nothing ventured, nothing gained. Another avenue for you may be to donate the yarn to a charity that knits scarfs, hats and blankets to those in need and take a tax deduction.


----------



## Willowbarb

etoupebirkin said:


> I too have way too much yarn on my hands. But I think yarn may be hard to sell on eBay. But nothing ventured, nothing gained. Another avenue for you may be to donate the yarn to a charity that knits scarfs, hats and blankets to those in need and take a tax deduction.



Great to hear from a fellow addict, sorry, Yarn Stasher it's so good to know we are not alone! 

Sadly we don't get tax breaks that way in England, but thank you so much for the constructive suggestion; I used to be part of a knitting group which sold things we'd knitted at the Christmas fair so we could give the money to a charity of our choice.

And, now that you have reminded me of it, several members knit cotton hats all year long for ladies having chemotherapy, so I can dig out my cotton yarns of good quality- some of them are organic - and donate it to the cap knitters, knowing that it really does make a difference to the ladies needing them.

I'll worry about all the non-cotton yarns later


----------



## tesi

a brief check in and words of love to my lovelies here.  hope all are well-  just muddling, cleaning and dealing with larger repairs that need to be done before listing our home.  
amazing that i have to make my home of 18 years effectively new to make it saleable.  
how things have changed......my melancholy is overwhelming when dealing with all the memories within these walls.  
xoxo


----------



## ck21

tesi said:


> a brief check in and words of love to my lovelies here.  hope all are well-  just muddling, cleaning and dealing with larger repairs that need to be done before listing our home.
> amazing that i have to make my home of 18 years effectively new to make it saleable.
> how things have changed......my melancholy is overwhelming when dealing with all the memories within these walls.
> xoxo




Love to you, Tesi.  I can't even imagine how hard it must be to prepare to sell your home.


----------



## etoupebirkin

tesi said:


> a brief check in and words of love to my lovelies here.  hope all are well-  just muddling, cleaning and dealing with larger repairs that need to be done before listing our home.
> amazing that i have to make my home of 18 years effectively new to make it saleable.
> how things have changed......my melancholy is overwhelming when dealing with all the memories within these walls.
> xoxo



I don't want to think about selling my house either. Big hugs. I have been going through stuff in prep for a renovation. There's just so much stuff that needs to be thrown out.


----------



## eagle1002us

Willowbarb said:


> I have a terrifyingly large stash of yarns, most of which I bought from reputable sellers on eBay, and I really do need to dispose of a great deal of it just to get some space back; I developed problems with my wrists which meant I could no longer knit throws, sweaters and full length coats, which is what I had been doing. I've had to accept that the knitting and the weaving were the cause of messing up my wrists, so it isn't going to change.
> 
> I've never sold anything on eBay, and what's scaring me is the prospect of having to deal with the nuts; I've seen complaints from people about the weirdest things. On the other hand I bought expensive yarns, so it would be nice to get some of my money back, if only so I can buy a Hermes scarf or two.


 
I have had from time to time carpel tunnel from typing.   I got a splint which stabilized the wrist at night.   However, I really got rid of the carpel tunnel by lifting weights in the gym.   Nowadays, since I don't go to the gym anymore, I have some free weights that I use every couple of days.   I have 2 lbs, 5lbs, 7lbs, and 10 lbs.  Lifting weights -- starting w/a small weight, 20 to 30 reps, and gradually increasing the weight over time -- developed wrist strength.  


Of course I'm not a doc.  But it would be a shame to sell your yarn treasure and stop an activity you love.


----------



## megt10

tesi said:


> a brief check in and words of love to my lovelies here.  hope all are well-  just muddling, cleaning and dealing with larger repairs that need to be done before listing our home.
> amazing that i have to make my home of 18 years effectively new to make it saleable.
> how things have changed......my melancholy is overwhelming when dealing with all the memories within these walls.
> xoxo



Hugs to you Tesi. Selling a home is such work. It can totally feel overwhelming. Then there are the memories but you will always have them. When we moved here 8 years ago after downsizing it was stressful, but we couldn't be happier that we did it.


----------



## megt10

etoupebirkin said:


> I don't want to think about selling my house either. Big hugs. I have been going through stuff in prep for a renovation. There's just so much stuff that needs to be thrown out.



Good luck with your renovation. It's one of those things that you are so happy to have done but living through it is the worst. We basically gutted our house when we moved in 8 years ago and had 3 years of renovation projects on and off. I seriously don't know how we survived it. We just had a pull out pantry done in the kitchen. It only took a day and a half yet it felt like forever. We're having a new roof put on right now in preparation of getting solar panels installed next week. At least they were outside but the dust and the noise were unbelievable.


----------



## megt10

etoupebirkin said:


> My good friend with whom I consign jewelry and handbags once had a non-buyer for a Verdura piece. The woman's excuse, it was the Jewish High Holy Days and she couldn't get to a bank--for 27 days. We had to open a non-paying bidder case against her. My friend did not leave bad feedback for fear of retaliatory feedback.
> 
> But that's how I met CSS. I wonder how she's doing? I have not seen her posts of late.



I remember that story! Yeah, some wonderful people and then there are those that ruin it for everyone.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Those month-long religious holidays.  So inconvenient.
> And the issue with fearing retaliatory feedback--obviously, this sort of thing makes all feedback suspect at best.  I am afraid eBay has had its day.  eBayers ruined it.



Not just eBayers but eBay itself has ruined it. They are so unreliable and their lack of support for good sellers and buyers made it difficult to continue. Their customer service is the worst.


----------



## Willowbarb

eagle1002us said:


> I have had from time to time carpel tunnel from typing.   I got a splint which stabilized the wrist at night.   However, I really got rid of the carpel tunnel by lifting weights in the gym.   Nowadays, since I don't go to the gym anymore, I have some free weights that I use every couple of days.   I have 2 lbs, 5lbs, 7lbs, and 10 lbs.  Lifting weights -- starting w/a small weight, 20 to 30 reps, and gradually increasing the weight over time -- developed wrist strength.
> 
> 
> Of course I'm not a doc.  But it would be a shame to sell your yarn treasure and stop an activity you love.



I'm really glad you found a way to solve it; it's very kind of you to share your knowledge with me. Sadly I also have tendon problems from using an antibiotic. I was very fortunate that it attacked my wrists; most definitely not fun, but infinitely preferable to damaging the Achilles tendon.

I do need to increase my wrist strength, not least because I can't get childproof tops off bottles,  so I will look into that; in the mean time thank you


----------



## Mindi B

Willowbarb, I am so sorry to hear of the complication that you suffered.  I imagine I know which family of antibiotics is responsible--I was recently on one member of that drug family and I negotiated with the doctor to take as little as possible for as short a time as possible for just that reason.  It's true that trouble with the Achilles tendon would be terrible, but you suffered a significant loss.  I hope there is some chance that your wrists will improve with time and physical therapy.


----------



## Mindi B

Our next-door neighbors appear to be having their driveway dug up.  With a bulldozer.  Oh, joy.  At least it's not a terribly looong driveway.  We can hope this excitement is time-limited.


----------



## tesi

mindi- i swear the fun never ends does it?  my baby had a car accident this morning in durham.  thankfully she is fine but this long-distance mothering is not my cup of tea.  i'm so pleased she is coming back after she fulfills her work commitment.  and public transport is aces in NYC!


----------



## eagle1002us

Willowbarb said:


> I'm really glad you found a way to solve it; it's very kind of you to share your knowledge with me. Sadly I also have tendon problems from using an antibiotic. I was very fortunate that it attacked my wrists; most definitely not fun, but infinitely preferable to damaging the Achilles tendon.
> 
> I do need to increase my wrist strength, not least because I can't get childproof tops off bottles,  so I will look into that; in the mean time thank you


 
Antibiotics can attack parts of the body?   I didn't know this.


----------



## Mindi B

There is a class of antibiotics that includes "Cipro" (Ciprofloxacin) that can cause tendonitis and tendon rupture up to six months after discontinuing use of the drug (according to the drug's own information).  Cipro is part of a class of drugs called Fluoroquinolones (hope I spelled that right) that are being increasingly prescribed as bacteria become resistant to more traditional (and over-prescribed) antibiotics.  Cipro and its relatives have other serious potential side effects, too, so while it can be a lifesaver, patients should also be aware of the risks.  DISCLAIMER:  I am not a doctor!  Feel free to ignore me.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Our next-door neighbors appear to be having their driveway dug up.  With a bulldozer.  Oh, joy.  At least it's not a terribly looong driveway.  We can hope this excitement is time-limited.



My next-door neighbor has been doing renovations since they moved in two years ago. I just have to remember what we put our neighbors through with our renovations. These houses were built in 1983 and were in need of serious updating.


----------



## megt10

tesi said:


> mindi- i swear the fun never ends does it?  my baby had a car accident this morning in durham.  thankfully she is fine but this long-distance mothering is not my cup of tea.  i'm so pleased she is coming back after she fulfills her work commitment.  and public transport is aces in NYC!



So sorry to hear that. I am glad that she is okay!


----------



## Mindi B

Tesi, what Meg said about your DD!  In my capacity as a daughter, I am now very selective about what I share with my mom.  Not to be secretive, but to spare her concern.  Long-distance "momming" does seem extremely difficult!


----------



## Willowbarb

eagle1002us said:


> Antibiotics can attack parts of the body?   I didn't know this.



Unfortunately yes: there's a very long list. Hearing loss, kidney damage, liver problems; it's always worth checking to make sure you really need a course of antibiotics because, sadly, some doctors hand them out as if they're sweets. 

I did actually need the ciprofloxacin, so I am most definitely not complaining about it, but once the tendons go a bit wonky the problems tend to recur, hence my huge and mostly unusable (for me) yarn stash. 

Once I've sorted out the cotton that will go to a very worthwhile activity; apparently some women having chemotherapy not only lose their hair but perspire heavily on their scalps, so synthetic yarns are not useful. Good cotton can both look pretty and mop up the perspiration at the same time, so it will be both practical and lift the spirits a bit


----------



## tesi

because i trust everyone here implicitly i have a question.....has anyone ever lived in a high-rise building?  we are contemplating such a move (down south) from a home to a luxury high-rise. 
we are vacillating terribly having never had the experience.  we do have a specific place in mind and have the option of spending a couple days there enjoying the building and community amenities (but not overnighting- there's some discussion with the international owner that would need to be negotiated for that-and frankly i'd rather not)

high rise would be more inside space, not less, so space constraints aren't an issue. i've put together a pros/cons list for each scenario (staying put in a private home vs. high rise) but i would love any personal experience someone here might have.  
  hubby and i are not getting any younger........

and this issue is separate and apart from my selling the family abode up north.  i really do know how to push the stress envelope don't i?

love again from me to all.  i've missed checking in on a more regular basis.  i need to-  the witty banter here is good for my soul....xo


----------



## eagle1002us

Willowbarb said:


> Unfortunately yes: there's a very long list. Hearing loss, kidney damage, liver problems; it's always worth checking to make sure you really need a course of antibiotics because, sadly, some doctors hand them out as if they're sweets.
> 
> I did actually need the ciprofloxacin, so I am most definitely not complaining about it, but once the tendons go a bit wonky the problems tend to recur, hence my huge and mostly unusable (for me) yarn stash.
> 
> Once I've sorted out the cotton that will go to a very worthwhile activity; apparently some women having chemotherapy not only lose their hair but perspire heavily on their scalps, so synthetic yarns are not useful. Good cotton can both look pretty and mop up the perspiration at the same time, so it will be both practical and lift the spirits a bit


 
Geez, am sorry to hear that.  I hope you are able to find a hobby or pastime that takes advantage of your creativity; I sew and I know the needle arts are such a good outlet for creativity.


Now, about the cotton yarn, are people supposed to make that into hats, close-fitting hats?


----------



## Millicat

ouija board said:


> Hi Millicat! I must've fallen asleep right after I posted, which is a shame because with the time difference, it's rare for me to be around and awake when you are on chat. Hope you are doing well!
> 
> EB, did you get an Egg McMuffin this morning?? And do you have your lunch under lock and key today?
> 
> It truly is the small victories in life that make my day. I planted a few potato eyes earlier this year, then realized, after the plants had grown into monsters, that I probably used a pot that was way too small. I decided to dig up the plants to see if anything had grown, and what do you know...there actually were three normal looking potatoes squeezed into that small plastic pot! Who knew? I'm potato farming on my balcony, lol.



Ah, Ouija, no problem my lovely 
Timezones, workloads ...... all take their toll on our bods, don't they 

Hello's and hugs to everyone here in Chat 
I log on every so often, and just have a quick look about then leave, mostly, hey ho


----------



## Mindi B

That use for the cotton yarns sounds perfect!  A very good cause indeed.


----------



## Mindi B

Tesi, I THINK OB lives in a high(ish) rise. . . .


----------



## Willowbarb

eagle1002us said:


> Geez, am sorry to hear that.  I hope you are able to find a hobby or pastime that takes advantage of your creativity; I sew and I know the needle arts are such a good outlet for creativity.
> 
> 
> Now, about the cotton yarn, are people supposed to make that into hats, close-fitting hats?



Yes; rather like old style swimming pool caps which fit snugly. They can be jazzed up or left plain, depending on the occasion, and it also cuts down on the embarassment if someone is still losing hair. If she takes the cap off, and some hair comes off with it, then it can be disposed of and the cap washed, which is a lot nicer than shedding hair all over the place 

Using a headscarf isn't really very practical in such circumstances, not least because it may slip off, whereas the caps stay in place. Donating my cotton stash seems a worthwhile thing to do, but you are absolutely right; accepting that I no longer have that creative outlet is a wrench. However, I have no plans to dispose of my fabrics stash; using a sewing machine is a great deal easier on the wrists than knitting. What sort of sewing do you do? :wondering


----------



## ouija board

tesi said:


> because i trust everyone here implicitly i have a question.....has anyone ever lived in a high-rise building?  we are contemplating such a move (down south) from a home to a luxury high-rise.
> we are vacillating terribly having never had the experience.  we do have a specific place in mind and have the option of spending a couple days there enjoying the building and community amenities (but not overnighting- there's some discussion with the international owner that would need to be negotiated for that-and frankly i'd rather not)
> 
> high rise would be more inside space, not less, so space constraints aren't an issue. i've put together a pros/cons list for each scenario (staying put in a private home vs. high rise) but i would love any personal experience someone here might have.
> hubby and i are not getting any younger........
> 
> and this issue is separate and apart from my selling the family abode up north.  i really do know how to push the stress envelope don't i?
> 
> love again from me to all.  i've missed checking in on a more regular basis.  i need to-  the witty banter here is good for my soul....xo




Mindi's right, I do live in a high rise! I love it, and can't imagine living elsewhere. But once in awhile, I wish we had the normal neighborhood experience for DD's sake..kids playing in the yard, riding bikes, etc. 

Pros: security, convenience of a front desk that's staffed 24/7, no landscaping or lawn maintenance, no outdoor building headaches like roof, foundation, etc., neighbor's close by in case you need help 

Cons: all the annoyances of living in an apartment (noisy neighbors, arguments over pets, people not cleaning up after themselves, etc). And when your neighbor gets drunk and fights with his girlfriend in the hallway, that whole "neighbor's close by" part turns into a major con! Also, if it's located in an urban neighborhood, keep in mind that you may find your street blocked off one morning for a marathon, or the entire population of the city wandering down your street on the way to a festival. Not really a con for me, just an annoyance that comes with the character of the neighborhood. 

For me, the location, the view, and the security outweigh any of the cons, and for the most part, I like the people in my building.  Fingers always crossed that the last part doesn't change!

Tesi, would the owner allow you to rent the place for awhile with the option to buy? That way you can experience it all before you commit to ownership.


----------



## eagle1002us

tesi said:


> because i trust everyone here implicitly i have a question.....has anyone ever lived in a high-rise building?  we are contemplating such a move (down south) from a home to a luxury high-rise.
> we are vacillating terribly having never had the experience.  we do have a specific place in mind and have the option of spending a couple days there enjoying the building and community amenities (but not overnighting- there's some discussion with the international owner that would need to be negotiated for that-and frankly i'd rather not)
> 
> high rise would be more inside space, not less, so space constraints aren't an issue. i've put together a pros/cons list for each scenario (staying put in a private home vs. high rise) but i would love any personal experience someone here might have.
> hubby and i are not getting any younger........
> 
> and this issue is separate and apart from my selling the family abode up north.  i really do know how to push the stress envelope don't i?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love again from me to all.  i've missed checking in on a more regular basis.  i need to-  the witty banter here is good for my soul....xo




It's not possible to garden or sit in a back yard (of course there are exceptions and parks may be nearby).   Highrises do have indoor or outdoor pools and gyms.  And social events like bridge or Xmas parties (they tend to have party rooms).   HIghrises can be convenient to shopping.  Some have a shuttle bus.


----------



## Cordeliere

Access to a patio (preferably large) would be necessary for me to be comfortable in a high rise.  The two times I have lived in an apartment or condo, the patio or lack thereof made the difference between feeling trapped or not.

The other factor is being in highly desirable location.   It is typically much to expensive to have a single family home in either a desirable urban area or some place like beach front.   High rises are an efficient use of scarce expensive lots.  Being in a great location with lots of great stuff nearby makes that lifestyle awesome.  But a high-rise that is in the boonies wouldn't do it for me.  

I assume that the property you are considering is a condo.  DH and I have been on the boards of 5 different condo associations since we owned rental property.  Make sure your association has a well funded reserve.   Things were very ugly in 2008-2010 when people lost their jobs and stopped paying their condo fees.  Deferred maintenance can be an issue as well as having to come to an agreement on what to do.  Most people who live in condos have never had to do any home maintenance and are not realistic.   A lot of stuff in condos has to be replaced in a 20 year cycle.  The age of the building and past maintenance should be considered.


----------



## tesi

cordeliere, eb and eagle-  thank you for your first hand accounts.  and especially the pointers on reserves and maintenance.  place is a condo in a well-established beachfront community.
building is 12 years old and lovely- private outdoor space is plentiful as unit is top-floor and has many terraces.  maybe its just a pipe dream but i'm still dreaming!


----------



## Cordeliere

tesi said:


> cordeliere, eb and eagle-  thank you for your first hand accounts.  and especially the pointers on reserves and maintenance.  place is a condo in a well-established beachfront community.
> building is 12 years old and lovely- private outdoor space is plentiful as *unit is top-floor and has many terraces.*  maybe its just a pipe dream but i'm still dreaming!



Sounds hot!


----------



## megt10

tesi said:


> cordeliere, eb and eagle-  thank you for your first hand accounts.  and especially the pointers on reserves and maintenance.  place is a condo in a well-established beachfront community.
> building is 12 years old and lovely- private outdoor space is plentiful as unit is top-floor and has many terraces.  maybe its just a pipe dream but i'm still dreaming!



Sounds wonderful. How will your dogs adjust do you think?


----------



## ouija board

tesi said:


> cordeliere, eb and eagle-  thank you for your first hand accounts.  and especially the pointers on reserves and maintenance.  place is a condo in a well-established beachfront community.
> building is 12 years old and lovely- private outdoor space is plentiful as unit is top-floor and has many terraces.  maybe its just a pipe dream but i'm still dreaming!



Top floor with terraces, beach view, sounds wonderful! 

Hope your DD is okay after the accident. Even fender benders are stressful and scary when they are far from home. I've sworn that mine won't drive till she's 30, particularly because I've seen her drive her friend's Barbie Jeep. NOT a pleasant memory.  I'll keep chauffeuring her, if only to save me the stress and worry of knowing she's out there behind the wheel.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> There is a class of antibiotics that includes "Cipro" (Ciprofloxacin) that can cause tendonitis and tendon rupture up to six months after discontinuing use of the drug (according to the drug's own information).  Cipro is part of a class of drugs called Fluoroquinolones (hope I spelled that right) that are being increasingly prescribed as bacteria become resistant to more traditional (and over-prescribed) antibiotics.  Cipro and its relatives have other serious potential side effects, too, so while it can be a lifesaver, patients should also be aware of the risks.  DISCLAIMER:  I am not a doctor!  Feel free to ignore me.


 


I took Cipro like 20 years ago in the aftermath of an operation, as I recall.   I liked it b/c there were no eating restrictions.  I don't believe anyone's ever prescribed it again for me.


Interesting what you said.


----------



## eagle1002us

Willowbarb said:


> I'm really glad you found a way to solve it; it's very kind of you to share your knowledge with me. Sadly I also have tendon problems from using an antibiotic. I was very fortunate that it attacked my wrists; most definitely not fun, but infinitely preferable to damaging the Achilles tendon.
> 
> I do need to increase my wrist strength, not least because I can't get childproof tops off bottles,  so I will look into that; in the mean time thank you


 


I got as a wedding present from a friend years ago of a simple implement that went around, say, the lid of a peanut butter jar.   Holding the end of the implement made it much easier to open a tightly closed lid.  I don't know where he got it but I use it a lot.


----------



## eagle1002us

Willowbarb said:


> Yes; rather like old style swimming pool caps which fit snugly. They can be jazzed up or left plain, depending on the occasion, and it also cuts down on the embarassment if someone is still losing hair. If she takes the cap off, and some hair comes off with it, then it can be disposed of and the cap washed, which is a lot nicer than shedding hair all over the place
> 
> Using a headscarf isn't really very practical in such circumstances, not least because it may slip off, whereas the caps stay in place. Donating my cotton stash seems a worthwhile thing to do, but you are absolutely right; accepting that I no longer have that creative outlet is a wrench. However, I have no plans to dispose of my fabrics stash; using a sewing machine is a great deal easier on the wrists than knitting. What sort of sewing do you do? :wondering


 
I have been sewing for over 40 years on the same Sears Kenmore manual machine.  Someone told me that the parts are metal and evidently they last much longer than plastic parts found today.   The motor conked out maybe 5 years ago, it really sounded like an animal in pain before it gave up the ghost.   I like the machine so I bought the same model on ebay and the local machine repairman fixed both of them up.  Mine fits into a console, a feature which I find quite handy. 


 I can sew over pins.   This is not a good idea for computerized machines which is why I haven't got one.  The only drawback to my manua machine is that the thread tension needs frequent adjusting (a common problem for a lower-end machine).  Also, I would like a choice of buttonholes.


I make a lot of clothes, things like vests, plaid suits, long skirts, etc. that are not necessarily available in clothing stores, in fabrics like linen, embossed brocade, or raw silk. Sewing also offers more possibilities for better color coordination than just buying RTW.   I have gotten into what I think is called flat pattern drafting which means things like modifying a jacket patter so it has a dolman sleeve.  Love batwing sleeves.  


Or, it can mean fixing the pattern up so that it continues to fit from year to year.  Adding stuff like darts, gussets, and making patterns accommodate such things as rounded backs from hunching over computers (not a dowager hump, at least not yet.  But I know how to fix the pattern should I get one! 


I also alter waistbands and pant hems so they fit better.  I'd like to eventually take a tailoring class.  


*Willowbarb*, what kinds of sewing projects do you do?


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> I took Cipro like 20 years ago in the aftermath of an operation, as I recall.   I liked it b/c there were no eating restrictions.  I don't believe anyone's ever prescribed it again for me.
> 
> 
> Interesting what you said.



Me too.   Cipro about 20 years ago.   And I am having difficulty with the tendons and ligaments in my knees.   Started about 2 years ago.   Would the effect on my tendons be that delayed?   I just cracked it up to age and lack of use.   If I drink the Joint Juice sold at Costco with glucosamine and chondroitin, I am mostly ok.  Miss a day and my knees complain.


----------



## eagle1002us

megt10 said:


> Sounds wonderful. How will your dogs adjust do you think?


 


Practically everyone in my building has a dog.  One person even has a boxer.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Me too.   Cipro about 20 years ago.   And I am having difficulty with the tendons and ligaments in my knees.   Started about 2 years ago.   Would the effect on my tendons be that delayed?   I just cracked it up to age and lack of use.   If I drink the Joint Juice sold at Costco with glucosamine and chondroitin, I am mostly ok.  Miss a day and my knees complain.


 
So the glucosamine stuff works?  I didn't know that, my doc was evasive about using it when we discussed it about 5 years ago.   He gave me shots of something that is made from a rooster.   It worked for a while.   Can't remember the name.   And riding a stationary bike for exercise helped a lot b/c it strengthens the quads. 


 But eventually I got to the point where standing even for a moment or two (like going to an art gallery or waiting in line for something) was painful and I had both knees replaced over a 4 year span.   I can walk much more easily but standing is something I don't like to do for any length of time.   Getting my own stationary bike was very helpful.  I had a very very short physical therapy after 2nd knee replacement b/c I had used the bike so much.   That really helps with flexibility.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> Practically everyone in my building has a dog.  One person even has a boxer.



When we lived in the Brentwood section of LA that was very dense with condos, everyone had a dog.   But only 90% of the owners picked up after their dogs.  Finding doggie doo on the front lawn of the condo was my bete noire (did I get it right Mindi?).  Especially because it was the dogs with diarrhea that the owners left their droppings.   Now that we are back in a single family house, no dd on our lawn even though there are a lot of dog walkers in the neighborhood.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> When we lived in the Brentwood section of LA that was very dense with condos, everyone had a dog.   But only 90% of the owners picked up after their dogs.  Finding doggie doo on the front lawn of the condo was my bete noire (did I get it right Mindi?).  Especially because it was the dogs with diarrhea that the owners left their droppings.   Now that we are back in a single family house, no dd on our lawn even though there are a lot of dog walkers in the neighborhood.


 


I lived in Glendale.   I don't recall seeing people walk dogs, or many places having dogs.  It was a community that was more urban almost than suburban.  


Apparently LA has a light rail system?   Anybody been on that?  


Do you miss LA *Cordeliere*?  I lived there for 10 years.   I don't miss it.   It is weird not to have seasons.   I am not a big sun person.   On the other hand, it is a vibrant, interesting place.  I don't regret living there at all, I just like more greenery.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> *So the glucosamine stuff works? * I didn't know that, my doc was evasive about using it when we discussed it about 5 years ago.   He gave me shots of something that is made from a rooster.   It worked for a while.   Can't remember the name.   And riding a stationary bike for exercise helped a lot b/c it strengthens the quads.
> 
> 
> But eventually I got to the point where standing even for a moment or two (like going to an art gallery or waiting in line for something) was painful and I had both knees replaced over a 4 year span.   I can walk much more easily but standing is something I don't like to do for any length of time.   Getting my own stationary bike was very helpful.  I had a very very short physical therapy after 2nd knee replacement b/c I had used the bike so much.   That really helps with flexibility.



It works for me.  I couldn't handle glucosamine pills because they upset my stomach.  The joint juice usually does not bother my stomach.  The odd time that it does, I just munch down a few tums and I am good.

The other thing that helps is Australian Dream.  It is a cream. You have probably seen the commercials on TV.   It is not just a pain reliever.  It seems to have anti inflammatory properties.   I had aggravated a muscle and the related tendons/ligaments in my upper arm from doing too much painting.   Australian Dream got rid of it in about 3 days after it had been bothering me a month.   

Last time I was on a plane by myself without DH, I had a great chat with the two guys next to me about failing bodies.  The one guy convinced me if I would take vitamin E for about 6 months, its anti inflammatory properties would help my tendons and ligaments.  Sounded great but I forgot.   That is the problem with all these cures.  They don't work unless you use them.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> It works for me.  I couldn't handle glucosamine pills because they upset my stomach.  The joint juice usually does not bother my stomach.  The odd time that it does, I just munch down a few tums and I am good.
> 
> The other thing that helps is Australian Dream.  It is a cream. You have probably seen the commercials on TV.   It is not just a pain reliever.  It seems to have anti inflammatory properties.   I had aggravated a muscle and the related tendons/ligaments in my upper arm from doing too much painting.   Australian Dream got rid of it in about 3 days after it had been bothering me a month.
> 
> Last time I was on a plane by myself without DH, I had a great chat with the two guys next to me about failing bodies.  The one guy convinced me if I would take vitamin E for about 6 months, its anti inflammatory properties would help my tendons and ligaments.  Sounded great but I forgot.   That is the problem with all these cures.  They don't work unless you use them.


 
I have to admit that I sometimes use my stationary bike as a coat rack.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> I lived in Glendale.   I don't recall seeing people walk dogs, or many places having dogs.  It was a community that was more urban almost than suburban.
> 
> 
> Apparently LA has a light rail system?   Anybody been on that?
> 
> 
> Do you miss LA *Cordeliere*?  I lived there for 10 years.   I don't miss it.   It is weird not to have seasons.   I am not a big sun person.   On the other hand, it is a vibrant, interesting place.  I don't regret living there at all, I just like more greenery.



We lived in San Diego much longer than in LA.   I miss the physical beauty and the 70 degree year round temps, but not the self absorbed people.  And I certainly don't miss LA traffic.  But I did enjoy living in a glitzy entertainment industry town.  And I miss being around fashionable people.


----------



## Willowbarb

eagle1002us said:


> I have been sewing for over 40 years on the same Sears Kenmore manual machine.  Someone told me that the parts are metal and evidently they last much longer than plastic parts found today.   The motor conked out maybe 5 years ago, it really sounded like an animal in pain before it gave up the ghost.   I like the machine so I bought the same model on ebay and the local machine repairman fixed both of them up.  Mine fits into a console, a feature which I find quite handy.
> 
> 
> I can sew over pins.   This is not a good idea for computerized machines which is why I haven't got one.  The only drawback to my manua machine is that the thread tension needs frequent adjusting (a common problem for a lower-end machine).  Also, I would like a choice of buttonholes.
> 
> 
> I make a lot of clothes, things like vests, plaid suits, long skirts, etc. that are not necessarily available in clothing stores, in fabrics like linen, embossed brocade, or raw silk. Sewing also offers more possibilities for better color coordination than just buying RTW.   I have gotten into what I think is called flat pattern drafting which means things like modifying a jacket patter so it has a dolman sleeve.  Love batwing sleeves.
> 
> 
> Or, it can mean fixing the pattern up so that it continues to fit from year to year.  Adding stuff like darts, gussets, and making patterns accommodate such things as rounded backs from hunching over computers (not a dowager hump, at least not yet.  But I know how to fix the pattern should I get one!
> 
> 
> I also alter waistbands and pant hems so they fit better.  I'd like to eventually take a tailoring class.
> 
> 
> *Willowbarb*, what kinds of sewing projects do you do?



I have a quilting friend who used the same robust machine for 40 years, though she has finally got a new one specifically designed for quilting; my current model is a 5 years old middling - it's got several buttonhole options- but not computerised.

And, like you, I sew just about anything, though I also use my dress form to drape without using a pattern, mostly for 18th century robes, though I love bias cut 1930s styles and greatly admire Madeleine Vionnet's work. I will be able to sew more often once I get rid of yarn; it's in the way of my fabric!

I have an excellent tailoring book around the place;  it's ages since I last used it so I can't recall who it's by but I'll have a look. There's also a WW2 book which shows how to draft easy patterns, including trousers. I have lots of bought patterns but I'm not good at keeping track of what goes where, which means I have a lot of useless patterns  

On the other hand, I'm top heavy which is the wrong way round for all patterns; it's amazing how few of them have any provision for adjustments in the bodice area. If I buy a pattern for the right bust size it hangs like a tent around the rest of me; not a good look.
I'm going to have to try to acquire your skills in pattern adjustments.

Incidentally, I think a stationary exercise bike makes an excellent coatrack! Tell people you've decided to get into Bahaus and found art, which should completely confuse anyone to the point where they will not enquire about it again


----------



## Mindi B

Willowbarb said:


> Incidentally, I think a stationary exercise bike makes an excellent coatrack! Tell people you've decided to get into Bahaus and found art, which should completely confuse anyone to the point where they will not enquire about it again



LOL!
I have huge admiration for you who sew and knit and paint and craft!  I have zero ability in that department.  Ideas, yes--execution, no.  That's why I love Etsy.  Exploit the talented, that's my motto! :shame:


----------



## Willowbarb

Mindi B said:


> LOL!
> I have huge admiration for you who sew and knit and paint and craft!  I have zero ability in that department.  Ideas, yes--execution, no.  That's why I love Etsy.  Exploit the talented, that's my motto! :shame:



And a very practical motto it is too! 

I am very fond of all Terry Pratchett's books, but I think his finest motto was the battle cry of the dwarves:

*Today is a good day for someone else to die!*


----------



## ouija board

I might get that printed on a t shirt, lol! One of my favorite fortune cookie sayings is "any day above ground is a good day." But the Terry Pratchett quote seems a bit more optimistic and proactive. 

My hat's off to all you ladies who can tailor and alter patterns. I can sew, but when I go off pattern, things go terribly awry. My mom, on the other hand, can alter patterns, make patterns, you name it. I seem to have a knack for making Halloween costumes for DD, but that's only because you can cover a multitude of sins with sequins or tulle.


----------



## lulilu

I've missed so much chat in a few days!

I have been cleaning out closets and sorting all the clothes and shoes I brought home from NYC,  I took a couple of hundred things yesterday to one place and today am taking dozens of work suits and shoes etc to a women's career wardrobe place.  It's shameful that I have so much stuff.  And I am not without clothing yet.  lol.  My work continues.  And I found it's actually physical work to lug clothing around.

I used to love to knit, but gave away many unopened bags of skeins of yarn and needles yesterday.  I know I won't do it any more and if I do, I can get more.  Better to let someone else have some use from it.

tesi, I love high-rise living, so long as there are terraces.  My sister's places in NY, my son's in Hawaii and our brief stint in a penthouse (with an extensive roof terrace) really made me fall in love.  All had terraces.  I loved opening the doors and having a feeling that outside and inside are one (if that makes sense).  I guess I'd want underground parking with elevators to my apartment too, and a gated entrance.  And a dog friendly place as well.  Keep us informed so I can live vicariously.  I would not like to live downtown in my city, and that is pretty much where all the high rises are.  

All this discussion of antibiotics and tendons is fascinating.  I have problems with my achilles, but thought it was from running all over the city in shoes that didn't have enough support (fashion over good sense).


----------



## Mindi B

I think the antibiotic-tendon issue is pretty much restricted to Cipro and the other drugs in its class.  Antibiotics certainly can have side effects, but most are relatively benign if used properly.  I'm certainly not trying to put anyone off their use when necessary!


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> I think the antibiotic-tendon issue is pretty much restricted to Cipro and the other drugs in its class.  Antibiotics certainly can have side effects, but most are relatively benign if used properly.  I'm certainly not trying to put anyone off their use when necessary!



I heard about this regarding Fluoroquinolones quite a while ago, too. I've rarely needed antibiotics, and avoid them unless really necessary, but am so thankful we have them when needed! I had to take them last year, and the lab report noted which antibiotics were best suited to my situation. Plain old amoxiciilin was on the list, so I requested that. I'm so sensitive, so tend to go with the solution that I know I've tolerated well in the past. And I prefer to use the option with the least chance of side effects! I just wanted to mention this, as some may not know there are various equally effective options, when they are needed.


----------



## pursecrzy

eagle1002us said:


> I got as a wedding present from a friend years ago of a simple implement that went around, say, the lid of a peanut butter jar.   Holding the end of the implement made it much easier to open a tightly closed lid.  I don't know where he got it but I use it a lot.



I use a strap wrench to open jars and bottles..


----------



## eagle1002us

pursecrzy said:


> I use a strap wrench to open jars and bottles..


 


I looked up what a strap wrench is and it doesn't look exactly like the implement I have but it appears to be the same principle of getting a firm grip on the lid and twisting.  Like what we all would do if our hands were strong enough!


----------



## etoile de mer

eagle1002us said:


> I looked up what a strap wrench is and it doesn't look exactly like the implement I have but it appears to be the same principle of getting a firm grip on the lid and twisting.  Like what we all would do if our hands were strong enough!



My homespun solution for hard to open jars is putting a very wide rubber band on the jar, and another on the lid. Provides enough grip, and works great!


----------



## tesi

i know you girls will think this is bizarre but my pup has a litter box!  he generally piddles outside, sometimes poops too.  but usually uses his box.  and he doesn't do stairs at all-i carry him as he is getting older.  he can do one or two stairs if he has to.  

there is still no decision on the high rise- we will be doing additional visits in a couple weeks. there is an opportunity as well in a high rise to be built new-  will be ready in 2 years.  that one has a bit less space (but still more than i have now) and smaller outdoor terrace.  but better view- full straight on gulf views.  it's more modern and will be new so that's a plus.  and more time for us to sell and move up north-also a plus.


----------



## Cordeliere

etoile de mer said:


> I heard about this regarding Fluoroquinolones quite a while ago, too. I've rarely needed antibiotics, and avoid them unless really necessary, but am so thankful we have them when needed! I had to take them last year, and the lab report noted which antibiotics were best suited to my situation. Plain old amoxiciilin was on the list, so I requested that. I'm so sensitive, so tend to go with the solution that I know I've tolerated well in the past. And I prefer to use the option with the least chance of side effects! *I just wanted to mention this, as some may not know there are various equally effective options, when they are needed.*



Thank you for raising the options.


----------



## Cordeliere

tesi said:


> i know you girls will think this is bizarre but my pup has a litter box!  he generally piddles outside, sometimes poops too.  but usually uses his box.  and he doesn't do stairs at all-i carry him as he is getting older.  he can do one or two stairs if he has to.
> 
> there is still no decision on the high rise- we will be doing additional visits in a couple weeks. there is an opportunity as well in a high rise to be built new-  will be ready in 2 years.  that one has a bit less space (but still more than i have now) and smaller outdoor terrace.  but better view- full straight on gulf views.  it's more modern and will be new so that's a plus.  and more time for us to sell and move up north-also a plus.



I have faith that things will work out for the best for you, even though what is best may not be immediately obvious.  It will unfold.


----------



## vivelebag

I thought this was hilarious.


----------



## Mindi B

That IS hilarious!  Could it be an error caused by some translation software?  Or is the person listing this just deeply confused?  
(And "jungle animals" ain't quite right, either.)


----------



## pursecrzy

RIP Prince

What a shock.


----------



## Cordeliere

pursecrzy said:


> RIP Prince
> 
> What a shock.



Agreed.  I have many fond memories of my younger self having a good time with Prince music playing.  

I want them to say what caused his death.  I read one article that made it sound like he had been having health troubles lately--an emergency trip to the hospital and changes in his concert routine.   It is so easy to think that it is an overdose when a rock star dies young.  Not that any cause of death is good, but I would prefer it if it was not a self inflicted accident.


----------



## etoupebirkin

pursecrzy said:


> RIP Prince
> 
> What a shock.



You have that right. I have a great deal of Prince music in my iTunes account. He was one of the great musical talents of my generation. Rest in peace.


----------



## pursecrzy

Cordeliere said:


> Agreed.  I have many fond memories of my younger self having a good time with Prince music playing.
> 
> I want them to say what caused his death.  I read one article that made it sound like he had been having health troubles lately--an emergency trip to the hospital and changes in his concert routine.   It is so easy to think that it is an overdose when a rock star dies young.  Not that any cause of death is good, but I would prefer it if it was not a self inflicted accident.



I'd read about the emergency plane landing recently and flu. When I heard he'd died, I thought he may have an underlying medical condition. There has been speculation he may have been HIV+ and went off his meds two years ago.

The world seems dimmer without him. All I can think of is Bowie and Prince jamming in heaven. 2016 has sucked scissors for celebs..


----------



## Mindi B

Lived in Minneapolis area for years.  My SIL knows people who are in the crowd in the First Avenue concert scene from "Purple Rain."  The soundtrack of my college years.  I am truly sad.  He had so much more music in him.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The world is a more enlightened place because Prince was in it.  I am grateful that I had the chance to hear his music and see him in concert.  There will never be another one like him.


----------



## pursecrzy

From Chevy's Twitter


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Lived in Minneapolis area for years.  My SIL knows people who are in the crowd in the First Avenue concert scene from "Purple Rain."  The soundtrack of my college years.  I am truly sad.  He had so much more music in him.




Mindi-as you can imagine, there have been many, many different Prince tributes here.  We felt like he was "ours".  This weekend many theaters are showing Purple Rain.

I am home from San Antonio.  It was a work trip that left me with many mixed emotions about this job....  Ugh.


----------



## Mindi B

He was yours, ck!  He chose to create and live at Paisley Park for good reasons.  The Twin Cities were his home.
I am sorry about that work trip.  Those are never easy at the best of times, and if you are ambivalent about the job, it makes them geometrically harder.


----------



## chaneljewel

Been at my daughters as new baby was born early and helped take care of other two.  Busy household with a four year old, two year old and newborn.  Never any rest...loved it though.

RIP Prince...gone too early with so much more music left to share with the world.


----------



## lulilu

Congratulations, Chanel!  To you and your family.  Three is truly a handful.  Your daughter is lucky you were able to be with her to help (emotionally as well) with adjusting to the new family dynamic.  Best wishes.


----------



## Mindi B

What lulilu said, chanel!  Congratulations!  Is it a grandson or a granddaughter?


----------



## ck21

Congrats, Chanel!  

Hope everyone else had a great weekend.  Not ready for the work week.  I think I might want a new job.  I don't hate this one, but I don't love it either.  I want to love it....


----------



## Mindi B

It sounds like you are less miserable in this job than a year ago, ck, but that's not saying much.  I admit, I have never loved any job I've ever had, ever, and when I was going to school (which I did a lot), I didn't love that, either.  And in fact, I don't think I've ever known anyone who loved their job.  My father certainly didn't.  Huh.
Of course, I never followed my bliss.  I was either working at whatever job I could get, or working at a job I though I "should" have.  Would your former employer still be an option at some point?  That seemed to be a happy place for you.  Sending employment vibes your way as you ponder your options!


----------



## lulilu

Loving one's job is an interesting question.

I HATED law school; loved my federal clerkship; hated my big lawfirm stint; but, most important -- my last job of 30 years -- loved, liked and disliked.  Loved when my trial partners were good friends/colleagues, which is crucial because you spend several years (literally) with them pretty much 5+ days a week, investigating, trial prep, trial, sentencing, appeals.  

I will say that when I worked in NY, I liked the city and some of my colleagues, but hated the commute.  I also grew to dislike the ever increasing "political" nature of the job; meaning, certain people (especially younger colleagues) were increasingly concerned with their careers and the image the bosses had of them, so as to impact their contribution to the team IMO.  Self promotion became primary to them.  Up until then, the people I worked with were more devoted to our mission and personal "success" came as a result.  Given what other people experience with their jobs, I guess I was lucky for so many years.


----------



## Mindi B

A friend of mine also hated law school, but put herself through it because her dream job required the JD.  I admire those, like you, lulilu, who can do that.  I know for a fact I would have hated the memorization, the stress, and the competition, and I don't believe I could have undergone the rigors of law school and survived.  Not made of strong enough stuff, I fear.


----------



## ck21

lulilu said:


> Loving one's job is an interesting question.
> 
> I HATED law school; loved my federal clerkship; hated my big lawfirm stint; but, most important -- my last job of 30 years -- loved, liked and disliked.  Loved when my trial partners were good friends/colleagues, which is crucial because you spend several years (literally) with them pretty much 5+ days a week, investigating, trial prep, trial, sentencing, appeals.
> 
> I will say that when I worked in NY, I liked the city and some of my colleagues, but hated the commute.  I also grew to dislike the ever increasing "political" nature of the job; meaning, certain people (especially younger colleagues) were increasingly concerned with their careers and the image the bosses had of them, so as to impact their contribution to the team IMO.  Self promotion became primary to them.  Up until then, the people I worked with were more devoted to our mission and personal "success" came as a result.  Given what other people experience with their jobs, I guess I was lucky for so many years.




This is a huge part of my frustration.  Watching some of the favoritism makes me feel like it's a high school popularity contest all over again.  Admittedly, maybe I had always been one of the favorites and now I'm seeing the other side.

I'm just sad.  The thought of this for 10 more years is depressing.

Mindi--I am cautiously and courageously exploring options with the former employer.  In fact, I just fired off an email tonight that has left me a bit anxious...


----------



## Mindi B

We will all be vibing for you, ck.  And I completely agree that the extent to which many adults never lose that high school clique mentality makes me sad.  I see it here on the Forum frequently: the mean girls, the slavish wannabes who follow them. . . yuck.


----------



## chaneljewel

Mindi B said:


> What lulilu said, chanel!  Congratulations!  Is it a grandson or a granddaughter?



A granddaughter Mindi.   Two girls and a big brother.   I just love them SO much!   Grandkids are such a blessing and miracle after raising your own to be grown ups.  Can't explain the feeling.


----------



## Mindi B

Aw, that is really lovely, chanel!  They are lucky to have you for a grandma!  I don't know the feeling firsthand, but I can imagine the joy of seeing your baby have her own. . . plus, you get to spoil them rotten and then send them home!


----------



## ck21

No response yet to my very brave email....


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> No response yet to my very brave email....



Sending you BIG time vibes CK!!!!


----------



## tesi

chanel-  many many congratulations on your new granddaughter!  how wonderful and lovely that they are so close in age.  they will be best of friends throughout life.

ck-  i am sending major vibes for your work situation.  i want nothing less than a happy and fulfilling workplace for you.  btw my whole family is running in the disney 5k in november!  will you be there?  will be hubby, me and the two girls!!  can't wait.

love to all.  i'm tearing apart my northern abode, and the contractors come in monday to do some work for the next few weeks as well.  redoing stucco, fixing some window flashing, powerwashing etc....
and i have been cleaning and polishing like a maniac.  the house will probably look better than it did when new-mostly because my landscaping is now majestic and mature.  but i am so ready to make my life simpler.  i need simpler....

sending hugs, vibes and happy thoughts.  my tulips are in bloom-will follow up with a pic!  xo


----------



## tesi

here is a little glimpse-  there are 2500, in various bunches around the property.


----------



## tesi

trying again....



someone needs to help me flip this.  i edited on my phone after the first try but still having issues!


----------



## tesi

another one.


----------



## chaneljewel

Those are beautiful tesi!   I just love flowers!


----------



## pursecrzy

tesi said:


> another one.



Beautiful tulips Tesi! Thanks for posting. It's cold and miserable up here, seeing your flowers gives me hope

Three more long days then I can get back to normal hours.


----------



## Cordeliere

tesi said:


> trying again....
> 
> 
> 
> someone needs to help me flip this.  i edited on my phone after the first try but still having issues!



Tesi--I was having similar issues with photos looking correctly oriented on my computer but appearing rotated on TPF.  I did some experimenting and this is what I finally figured out was the problem in my case.  

I have an iPhone and a Mac.  The mac was automatically compensating for the photo orientation when it displayed the pic on my computer.  How it displays on my computer was irrelevant so doing photo rotation was also irrelevant.  To have the natural photo orientation be the correct one for TPF I had to hold my phone in a horizontal position with the button on the right when I take the picture.  

Maybe your issues are different.  If my solution doesn't solve your problem, what I would suggest is to do a test.  Hold your phone in all 4 possible orientations (remembering the order) and then post them and see which picture is the correction orientation.  Then take all future pictures holding the device in that way.


----------



## Mindi B

I really hate repairs.  The number of times someone has come into my home to fix something and has left _without_ damaging something else, either cosmetically or an actual, new-repair-requiring problem, I can count on one hand.  The most recent round of repairs--necessitated, I must mention, by the failure of the contractor to actually DO what they were contracted to DO a year ago--led to dipstick guy number one blowing a fuse while I was out and not telling me (causing chaos in my DH's elaborate network of computer servers) and then dipstick guy number two yanking out a landline phone outlet plate (we are old; we still have landlines) thus making our phone system think a phone was off the hook, thus rendering our standard phones inoperable.  And the landline number is my main number for all things business, medical, and canine.  Well, that will teach me to be a dinosaur and refuse to switch solely to a cell phone.
And, in the final irony, getting through to someone by phone at the phone company was nearly impossible.  Their main number can't even handle a repair request, serving only to allow customers to sign up for more services.  Then, of course, you have to enter the relevant phone number "so we can route you to the appropriate representative," and when one finally reaches said appropriate representative, their first request is to, yes, provide the relevant phone number.
Increasingly, retiring to a cabin in the woods and spending my days composing lunatic screeds on an old Remington portable is sounding downright idyllic.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

tesi said:


> trying again....
> 
> 
> 
> someone needs to help me flip this.  i edited on my phone after the first try but still having issues!


 


Beautiful tulips!  Mine are done already.  Spring flowers finish blooming much too soon.


----------



## mrs.posh

hi ladies, I just wanted to know if anyone here have been to the Hermes garden in Paris?


----------



## ck21

Beautiful flowers, Tesi!  Bummer that I won't be running Disney in November!  I'm hoping to be back next February for the half marathon again.

Thank you for the vibes.  No response yet.....

Just bought a big surprise for Hot Cars.  I paid way too much, but I got him front row tickets to see the Wild Kratts (they are on PBS).  I'm going to surprise him on Saturday!  He is going to love it!!


----------



## Mindi B

ck, that is so sweet!  He will love it.  Spending "too much" to make memories like that is okay, in my book.


----------



## Mindi B

How do houses get so dirty?  Had that basement work done and went down to mop up the construction dust, and everything was just FILTHY.  Ick.  I can't blame all of it on construction, though.  I hate dusting, and my house shows it.  Also, Olive fur.  Just sayin'.


----------



## ouija board

Ck, front row seats to see the Wild Kratts aren't a splurge, they're a MUST! I took DD to see them last year, but the "meet the Kratts" seats were sold out. She LOVED it, but I suspect she was hoping to see a real live wild animal on stage...and not some little critter, but something cool like a lion. &#129409;


----------



## Mindi B

Say, Weej, may I ask your veterinary opinion (for the 10,000th time)?  Miss O needs her teeth cleaned.  She has done fine with this in the past with the exception of one weird reaction to the intubation when she developed temporary ulcerations along one side of her mouth and throat.  She still has ALL her teeth (though apparently one is broken, it is still firmly in the jaw) and isn't showing any signs of pain or visible infection--just lots of tartar and dog breath. Today, I consulted with a canine dental specialist who also didn't see anything alarming on visual inspection, but who quoted me between $2500 and $3500 for her services depending on what she found once she took X-rays and actually got into Olive's mouth.  I just can't see my way clear to signing up for that!  I can have O-dog's regular vet do a regular cleaning for a much lesser amount, and of course he will alert me if he sees signs of trouble--but he's not an expert dentist and I can't say he'd do as thorough a job as Dr. Expensive.  I want to do what's right for Olive but I really don't want to spend six months of the doggy medical budget on a specialist whose services may not be required.
Am I being a bad, neglectful Dog Mom if I don't use Dr. $$$ at this juncture?  Any opinions?  Suggestions?   Reassurances?  I know there are no guarantees and it is possible that Olive is in pain and not showing it, but. . . Argh.


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> Say, Weej, may I ask your veterinary opinion (for the 10,000th time)?  Miss O needs her teeth cleaned.  She has done fine with this in the past with the exception of one weird reaction to the intubation when she developed temporary ulcerations along one side of her mouth and throat.  She still has ALL her teeth (though apparently one is broken, it is still firmly in the jaw) and isn't showing any signs of pain or visible infection--just lots of tartar and dog breath. Today, I consulted with a canine dental specialist
> 
> * who also didn't see anything alarming on visual inspection,*
> 
> but who quoted me between $2500 and $3500 for her services depending on what she found once she took X-rays and actually got into Olive's mouth.  I just can't see my way clear to signing up for that!  I can have O-dog's regular vet do a regular cleaning for a much lesser amount, and of course he will alert me if he sees signs of trouble--but he's not an expert dentist and I can't say he'd do as thorough a job as Dr. Expensive.  I want to do what's right for Olive but I really don't want to spend six months of the doggy medical budget on a specialist whose services may not be required.
> Am I being a bad, neglectful Dog Mom if I don't use Dr. $$$ at this juncture?  Any opinions?  Suggestions?   Reassurances?  I know there are no guarantees and it is possible that Olive is in pain and not showing it, but. . . Argh.



Listen to what you are saying.


----------



## ck21

ouija board said:


> Ck, front row seats to see the Wild Kratts aren't a splurge, they're a MUST! I took DD to see them last year, but the "meet the Kratts" seats were sold out. She LOVED it, but I suspect she was hoping to see a real live wild animal on stage...and not some little critter, but something cool like a lion. &#129409;




OB--I showed hot cars a YouTube clip and told him there aren't any real animals.  I didn't want to spend the $, only to have him disappointed.  He was enchanted, so I promised we could go if they *ever* had a show near by.  I am so excited to surprise him!


----------



## ouija board

Ck, if he loves the tv show, he'll love the live show. Bring earplugs, though..there is a LOT of screaming when the Kratt brothers take the stage!!


----------



## csshopper

ouija board said:


> Ck, if he loves the tv show, he'll love the live show. Bring earplugs, though..there is a LOT of screaming when the Kratt brothers take the stage!!



Smiling as I read this exchange between you and ck. Reminds me of what I experienced as a grandmother with the Wiggles and one of their shows years ago. Alas, those granddaughters are now into Taylor Swift etc and we haven't added any great grand babies yet so I guess I am in a "tweener" stage of life and totally out of it as to who these new critters are.  Sounds like fun ahead this week-end.

Hi to the rest of Chat. I have been reading and catching up. Still grappling with my new single life of 8 months. Never took my late DH for granted, but also never fully realized how much of the little, has to be done, mundane, "stuff" he just did. Add in now being in charge of auto maintenance, dealing with all workmen/vendors on rehab projects, yard etc etc etc. No pity party though, Have wonderful memories, wonderful support network of family and friends, a dog who loves to snuggle. And a day brightener from yesterday, a gift to myself, a preloved Birkin 35 Togo Etoupe PHW. Very appropriate since it was etoupebirkin who graciously first introduced me to tpf .


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, first of all, kudos to you and Olive for her mouth full of teeth!! Not a common sight in older small breed dogs. Second, what was the reason for seeing the dentist? The broken tooth? If there's nothing specific that your vet has brought up, then there's no reason to get the Cadillac (or Maserati?) routine dental cleaning right now. But if something shows up on X-rays, then spending the extra bucks on the specialist is certainly justified. Most likely, your vet can handle the typical dental issues that crop up, but if Olive needed a root canal or complicated extraction, then she'd need to see the specialist. Don't ever think you're being a neglectful a Dog Mom!


----------



## ouija board

csshopper said:


> Smiling as I read this exchange between you and ck. Reminds me of what I experienced as a grandmother with the Wiggles and one of their shows years ago. Alas, those granddaughters are now into Taylor Swift etc and we haven't added any great grand babies yet so I guess I am in a "tweener" stage of life and totally out of it as to who these new critters are.  Sounds like fun ahead this week-end.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to the rest of Chat. I have been reading and catching up. Still grappling with my new single life of 8 months. Never took my late DH for granted, but also never fully realized how much of the little, has to be done, mundane, "stuff" he just did. Add in now being in charge of auto maintenance, dealing with all workmen/vendors on rehab projects, yard etc etc etc. No pity party though, Have wonderful memories, wonderful support network of family and friends, a dog who loves to snuggle. And a day brightener from yesterday, a gift to myself, a preloved Birkin 35 Togo Etoupe PHW. Very appropriate since it was etoupebirkin who graciously first introduced me to tpf .




Good to see you around! I love your gift to yourself. It would brighten anyone's day! I know, vicariously, what you are going through with all the mundane stuff that has to be dealt with. My dad passed away three years ago, and even now, my mom is getting used to being the decision maker about the car, house, and life in general. Not that she wasn't an assertive and take charge kind of lady before, but my dad was better at dealing with car and house maintenance. Having a good network of friends and family is so important, and a snuggly dog makes it even better!


----------



## Mindi B

I take your point, Cordy, but I am also a psychologist.  So while I am accurately reporting the facts, I suspect I am also emphasizing the reasons not to spend $$$ on Olive's teeth, because I really don't WANT to spend $$$ on Olive's teeth, if it can be avoided.  Thus my need for additional, more objective (and, in Weej's case, much more expert) opinions.  KWIM?
ck, you are so sweet, and so devious.  "If they ever had a show nearby" indeed!  Sneaky!  Collin will flip.
css!  to you.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, Mindi!  Appx. 3.5k for a dental?  I'd have been apoplectic!  If sweet Miss Olive had underlying health issues, _maybe,_ but she's a pretty healthy girl.  Weej always gives the best advice!  And, huge congrats on her having never lost a single tooth!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

CSS, I'm so happy to hear you've treated yourself to something so special!  Enjoy!

I understand about suddenly having sole responsibility for everything.  It's daunting, indeed.  DH and I were married for 43 years, and I always thought I took care of most of the home issues.  Wrong!  I promise it gets easier with time.


----------



## csshopper

ob, Mini, CG -  back at you.  Hope everyone has a great week-end. Beautiful weather in my part of the US, looking forward to a DGD visit for the week-end  that is sparking an impromptu gathering of family and friends and DD for next week. 

ck- a jolt of Hot Cars own special sunshine smile if possible? Enjoy the joy of surprising your son and making some more memories with him!


----------



## Mindi B

I sort of like "Mini," css!


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> I take your point, Cordy, but I am also a psychologist.  So while I am accurately reporting the facts, I suspect I am also emphasizing the reasons not to spend $$$ on Olive's teeth, because I really don't WANT to spend $$$ on Olive's teeth, if it can be avoided.  Thus my need for additional, more objective (and, in Weej's case, much more expert) opinions.  KWIM?
> .



I want to apologize that my post sounded sharp even to me.  I don't know if you are joking that you are a psychologist.   My first career was that of a psychologist.   25 years and a PhD behind me.  To me, it sounded more like you wanted to avoid guilt. I just meant that I thought you were not trusting yourself on the facts.  

And of course, you should listen to a vets advice. 

I think I am just a little of the deep end when it comes to dentists since moving to Florida.   We had a dentist try to convince DH to do $100,000 worth of unnecessary work.  DH has had a lot of high quality dental work over the years and the dentist spotted him as someone who is willing to invest in his mouth.  Told him that his crowns were like splinters stabbing his gums and every tooth in his mouth needed to be pulled and replaced with an implant.  DH and I both flew back to CA to see our former dentists after that.   Nothing wrong.  But there is not a month  that goes by that I don't hear someone telling me that their dentist did major up-selling in their last visit.  Like our electrician who says his dentist won't just do a filing--it has to be a crown--and when he gets in the chair the dentist insists on a root canal.  

Anyway glad you got the appropriate professional reassurance.


----------



## Mindi B

No worries, Cordy, and nope, not kidding about the psychology.  I am "ABD" (All But Dissertation) in a PhD counseling program--all the coursework (four freakin' years), year-long internship, then moved just at the point I was preparing to write that pesky dissertation and never finished.  Sigh.  And you are spot-on about my wanting to avoid guilt (that'll teach me to analyze myself!).  I want so much to do what's "right" or "best," and since I can't predict the future, I don't know what that is.  And if anything goes wrong for Olive, I know I will find it very, very hard to forgive myself, so there is a lot at stake in that little Chi mouth!
Also, I completely, totally hear you about the dentistry and it is infuriating--and, IMO, darn close to criminal.  My parents once called me in a panic because they found themselves on the hook for thousands of dollars and had been talked into one of those "convenient" payment plans used for medical purchases.  They had no idea it was just another credit card that allowed the dentist to get paid in full immediately (great for him) and put them on the hook for the capital PLUS interest (not great for them).  We paid it off for them and I hope they will never again be taken advantage of in that way, but I don't trust their dentist as far as I can throw him.  Unfortunately, getting my parents to change doctors or even to--gasp!--QUESTION one, is like, er, pulling teeth. :greengrin: Sorry.

ETA:  And you know what?  You are in Florida--my parents are in Arizona.  Two locations with large populations of elderly people.  Can the predatory dentistry in those areas be coincidental?  Makes me so


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, I just had an awful experience with Rocky and dental work.  I took him in for a cleaning, xrays.  They didn't take him into the operating room for over 5 hours (poor thing was terrified I am sure in a crate there).  I am waiting, waiting, waiting.  I get a call from them and i ask how he is doing, but it is merely a report on a test he had done a couple of weeks ago--the receptionist forgot he was there.

Anyway, doc calls me and says "first of all, all 4 legs are shaved because we had trouble getting an IV in (little doxie legs blah blah)."  I am shocked because he's had blood tests many times and IVs on several occasions in the past.  Then she tells me in a very agitated and flustered way that they "almost lost him" because his blood pressure dropped and they couldn't get it up so they stopped after the cleaning and xrays. "I would have done the same if SHE was my pet." (referred to Rocky as she the entire conversation)  "But she is ok."  wtf?????  

She says he needs a lot of work (little doxie mouth) and it is going to be "very expensive" and that day's bill was going to be very expensive as well.  She adds that I should have had his teeth cleaned yearly and this might not have happened -- I don't do it yearly, but this was not his first time for sure.

She tells me to schedule the next "phase" appointment on a Monday so (MsX) the most experienced anesthesia tech would be there.  Does this mean I had a newby almost killing him????

I did two things.  First, I called the specialty/emergency practice we take Emily to for her eyes and made an appointment with their dentist and anesthesiologist.  Second, I called the practice manager and vented for like 20 minutes.  I told them if I talked to a client with that kind of insecurity and language, I'd be looking for a new job.  Being a complete sexist right now, but it seems that women professionals have a hard time behaving in a confident manner more than men.  She gave me no confidence whatsoever that she knows what she's doing.  The manager admitted that what I said was not a surprise re this doctor.  Really?


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, Lord, lulilu, just shoot me.  Is there a veterinary equivalent to the AMA you can report this person to?  Or maybe call the BBB and report the practice?  If this person is as inept as she sounds, she should be unemployed.  I would have been somewhere between livid and hysterical.
All I can say is at least I know exactly who will be doing Olive's teeth (vet and nurse), and I trust them not to be idiots.  Any more than that I cannot say.  I plan to be very explicit about what I am okay with them doing and what I will NOT approve--if they feel she needs more than a straightforward cleaning I will for sure be planning to use a canine dental expert.  Is Rocky okay?  And does this clown really think you would ever take Rocky back for _another_ "phase" of this treatment?  She's lost the plot, she has.


----------



## ouija board

Lulilu, I'm so sorry you had a terrible experience with Rocky's dental. During my career, I have been in that vet's shoes (right down to calling a good client's dog "she" instead of he &#9785;&#65039, and I have had the pleasure of cleaning up the mess after someone exactly like that. Sadly, "Communication skills" is not a class in any vet school curriculum. There is a steep and unpleasant learning curve for young vets (yes, very often women) when things don't go well medically, and to make matters worse, their client communication is poor. Frankly,  in this situation, complaining to the practice manager/owner is more likely to get results than complaining to the state board, since that person will be highly motivated to prevent this from happening again. It sounds like this vet has a pattern of similar issues, so her employment days with that practice may be limited. I agree with Mindi, Rocky's future dental work should be continued elsewhere. And not anytime soon since he had anesthetic complications. Hope he is recovering from it okay.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> I take your point, Cordy, but I am also a psychologist.  So while I am accurately reporting the facts, I suspect I am also emphasizing the reasons not to spend $$$ on Olive's teeth, because I really don't WANT to spend $$$ on Olive's teeth, if it can be avoided.  Thus my need for additional, more objective (and, in Weej's case, much more expert) opinions.  KWIM?
> ck, you are so sweet, and so devious.  "If they ever had a show nearby" indeed!  Sneaky!  Collin will flip.
> css!  to you.



I totally understand. I spent about that amount on Misha. He had a broken tooth that was infected, he needed a root canal and a filling. The unfortunate thing was they totally missed this during his normal cleaning not that they would have been qualified to do everything. They found it during his nasal scan checking for cancer. Also when they found the thyroid tumor. 

I hope that you don't need to have anything done, but I can tell Misha feels better and eats more easily since we had everything done.


----------



## Mindi B

I'm sorry, Weej, if my coming down hard on lulilu's vet felt disrespectful to your profession.  I do understand that communication skills aren't taught at any medical school (including those teaching human medicine).  I am obviously mildly deranged on this subject at the moment.
I trust my vet, and I know she and the techs sometimes do have trouble finding a vein on Miss O and Henry, and of course a patient can crash unexpectedly through no fault of the surgeon, so I realize that what lulilu's vet reported is not necessarily actionable.  I think it was the avalanche of scary information the vet dumped on poor lulilu, PLUS the gender error PLUS the tone deafness of both mentioning the cost AND suggesting that the whole thing was really lulilu's fault that pushed me over the edge.  
Anyhow, sorry if I sounded harsh.
I haven't had Olive's teeth done for several years, so I am expecting the worst and already blaming myself for what hasn't even happened yet.


----------



## ouija board

No no, Mindi, I'm totally with you! You were appropriately harsh on that vet, and Lulilu was right to be upset. I can say that because I have done what she's done (well, I never implied that the client was to blame, yikes!) and, rightly so, been yelled at for it. You better believe I learned from my mistakes, fast! Unfortunately, a lot of the profession still relies on learning through experience rather than good early mentorship, and that includes learning how to talk to clients professionally. Thus the steep and not so fun learning curve for many vets. 

Most likely, Olive's cleaning will go much more smoothly than Rocky's, but you are right to be clear about who works on her and what you want done. It's good that you have the option to take her to a specialist should she need more extensive work done. I've been trying to figure out why the estimate you got was so high, and it must include X-rays and a lot of extractions.


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> I*'m sorry, Weej, if my coming down hard on lulilu's vet felt disrespectful to your profession. * I do understand that communication skills aren't taught at any medical school (including those teaching human medicine).  I am obviously mildly deranged on this subject at the moment.
> I trust my vet, and I know she and the techs sometimes do have trouble finding a vein on Miss O and Henry, and of course a patient can crash unexpectedly through no fault of the surgeon, so I realize that what lulilu's vet reported is not necessarily actionable.  I think it was the avalanche of scary information the vet dumped on poor lulilu, PLUS the gender error PLUS the tone deafness of both mentioning the cost AND suggesting that the whole thing was really lulilu's fault that pushed me over the edge.
> Anyhow, sorry if I sounded harsh.
> I haven't had Olive's teeth done for several years, so I am expecting the worst and already blaming myself for what hasn't even happened yet.



People in any profession hear horror stories about their colleagues.  There are skilled and unskilled in any profession.  And your obvious respect for her shows.  That is all that matters.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, Weej and Cordy!  Glad I didn't sound too cray-cray.  Or hostile.  Or hostile and cray-cray.  I am not always rational on the subject of my dawgz: I feel such an intense, overwhelming responsibility for their well-being, beyond what is reasonably within my control.  I'm working on it.


----------



## ck21

Wild Kratts was a smashing success!


----------



## megt10

ck21 said:


> Wild Kratts was a smashing success!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343761



What a fabulous picture. He looks so handsome and happy. So glad it was a wonderful day.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, Weej and Cordy!  Glad I didn't sound too cray-cray.  Or hostile.  Or hostile and cray-cray.  I am not always rational on the subject of my dawgz: I feel such an intense, overwhelming responsibility for their well-being, beyond what is reasonably within my control.  I'm working on it.



Couldn't have said it better. I feel the same way about my fur kids.


----------



## lulilu

OJB, you are  right about the lack of preparation or education about dealing with patients/clients--law school was lacking in the same way.  I don't know how much on the job learning re clients/patients goes on.  I have great respect for the docs in this practice, which I've used for 13 years.  I have been through other tough situations with them, but they were handled more professionally.  I guess that made my reaction stronger.

And I do agree that this could have happened in the best of circumstances (upon calm reflection) but I guess the presentation helped form my reaction.  And like all of us, when our dogs and cats are affected, we become super protective.

I hope OJB knows from our prior interactions how much respect I have for her.  She has been very supportive of me.


----------



## lulilu

CK, looks like a terrific time!  Love that picture.


----------



## ouija board

Lulilu, you had a completely normal and appropriate reaction to being told "we nearly lost your pet, your bill will be sky high, and it's your own fault he needed the dental work in the first place"!! I'm so sorry if I sounded as though you should have reacted in ANY other way than the way you did. In your shoes, I would've hit the roof as well


----------



## ouija board

Ck, glad he had a blast!!


----------



## Mindi B

ck, YAY!  You awesome, mom, you.  I always love seeing pictures of Collin.  What a total doll.


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> Wild Kratts was a smashing success!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343761



ck, His smile says it all. Great way to start the day seeing him on the screen. Thanks!


----------



## Mindi B

Okay, I admit it: I like flavored coffee.  And I have been known to consume "creamers."  You know, the sort of thing that pretends to be flavored cream, but we are all aware that in fact nothing in that bottle has ever seen the inside of a cow.  Well, now there is something called "Coffee-Mate To Go," and this product DOES NOT REQUIRE REFRIGERATION.  What can it possibly be made of?  (That is a rhetorical question--I really don't want to know.)
Truly, it is The End Time.


----------



## ouija board

Well, that confirms the complete absence of anything dairy in it! I've recently discovered hazelnut Coffee Mate, which means I can order just plain coffee and create my own hazelnut "macchiato". I tell DH that I'm being frugal, and he rolls his eyes while pointing to my H bags.


----------



## Mindi B

It's so GOOD, OB.  And it must be entirely synthetic.  I suspect it is flammable, should you ever find yourself stranded in the woods with only some Coffee-Mate, and need to start a signal fire.


----------



## pursecrzy

I use cream. I enjoy a vanilla latte or peppermint mocha.


----------



## ck21

Mindi-your creamer is like the Frito Lay bean dip that had 0% fiber.  It scares me.

I used to love the coconut milk creamer until I learned one of the ingredients is used to make sunscreen....


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, ck,  and  at the same time!  Well, I guess if I am now afraid to drink Coffee-Mate I could apply it to my skin this summer.  Let nothing go to waste!
But. . . _what was in the bean dip?_  (Dun dun DUUUUUUN. . . .[scary orchestral hits])


----------



## madisonmamaw

fabulous beings i ask for some of your radiating energy and love

i have been struggling to keep up with everything that has been going on for a couple of years and things are looking better little by little

but my rotation for my job is so demeaning - i am in the blue collar industry, for which i am proud of - (mostly) boys making an honest living instead of fast easy money
the job i am assigned to - treats blue collar as subpar beings
the bathrooms are inadequate to say the least
and we are fenced outside of their recreational areas

i know how utterly horrible it reads - and it is. unfortunately, i am in a culture that embraces this labeling and treating people "of lower class" - that is us, blue collars, as "the help"

this is completely insane and its makes me so mad when other blue collars thinks nothing of it

thanks for letting me talk about my feelings


----------



## Mindi B

madisonmamaw, I am so sorry.  Our nation has a long way to go to recognize the necessity of so-called "blue collar" jobs, and to acknowledge the fact that dignity is inherent in every human being, not a function of their income.  I hope you find support and enjoyment here on tPF, and continue to take pride in what you do.
My husband often reflects on how much plain old luck has played a huge part in his job success--so many well-off people forget or discount this fact.


----------



## madisonmamaw

Mindi B said:


> madisonmamaw, I am so sorry.  Our nation has a long way to go to recognize the necessity of so-called "blue collar" jobs, and to acknowledge the fact that dignity is inherent in every human being, not a function of their income.  I hope you find support and enjoyment here on tPF, and continue to take pride in what you do.
> My husband often reflects on how much plain old luck has played a huge part in his job success--so many well-off people forget or discount this fact.



darling MB, thank you so very much for your kind words
it means a lot at difficult times 
i do truly enjoy the community here where we all exchange parts of our lives and enjoyment 
i dont mean to bore or make it awkward for others
i am already feeling better
i went into this industry hoping that i can help raise awareness, knowing the culture norm. =)


----------



## tesi

madisonmamaw-  my heart breaks that people can be so cruel and unfeeling.  hold your head high and know you are appreciated.

love to all!


----------



## ouija board

Madisonmamaw, sorry to hear about your work situation. It must be so frustrating, especially when it seems that even your coworkers seem to be accepting of the conditions. Sending you many positive vibes! Hopefully you find a reprieve in reading tpf, especially our sometimes wacky talk about coffee creamers with no dairy, bean dip with no beans, etc etc. I know this thread always brings me a lot of laughter and moral support when I read it.


----------



## Cordeliere

madisonmamaw said:


> fabulous beings i ask for some of your radiating energy and love
> 
> i have been struggling to keep up with everything that has been going on for a couple of years and things are looking better little by little
> 
> but my rotation for my job is so demeaning - i am in the blue collar industry, for which i am proud of - (mostly) boys making an honest living instead of fast easy money
> the job i am assigned to - treats blue collar as subpar beings
> the bathrooms are inadequate to say the least
> and we are fenced outside of their recreational areas
> 
> i know how utterly horrible it reads - and it is. unfortunately, i am in a culture that embraces this labeling and treating people "of lower class" - that is us, blue collars, as "the help"
> 
> this is completely insane and its makes me so mad when other blue collars thinks nothing of it
> 
> thanks for letting me talk about my feelings



Thank you for the trust you put in us by choosing to share.   I have always appreciated the proud dignity and honesty of people who work in blue collar jobs.  I cannot say the same of many of my former white collar co-workers.  (Mindi--I am talking about my second profession--not the first that I mentioned here).  Soul-sucking and back stabbing are the words that comes to mind for those white collar colleagues.  

DH and I are landlords and our apartments are in the price range that many of our tenants work in blue collar jobs.  The rental market is extremely tight or we have our choice of potential tenants.  We pick people that we think are classy.  We are aware that there is no connection between money and class.  I am sure that you have class.  Also we take great pride in giving our tenants a place that they can live with dignity where they don't have put up with broken stuff, lack of maintenance, dirt, eyesores, bugs, drug using neighbors, etc.  Our tenants are fortunate to get us as landlords--but it is really not luck because they earn it by being good people.  And I am sure that your goodness will be a pathway for you to a better situation. 

You mention a rotation.  How long will you be in this bad situation?


----------



## madisonmamaw

Cordeliere said:


> Thank you for the trust you put in us by choosing to share.   I have always appreciated the proud dignity and honesty of people who work in blue collar jobs.  I cannot say the same of many of my former white collar co-workers.  (Mindi--I am talking about my second profession--not the first that I mentioned here).  Soul-sucking and back stabbing are the words that comes to mind for those white collar colleagues.
> 
> DH and I are landlords and our apartments are in the price range that many of our tenants work in blue collar jobs.  The rental market is extremely tight or we have our choice of potential tenants.  We pick people that we think are classy.  We are aware that there is no connection between money and class.  I am sure that you have class.  Also we take great pride in giving our tenants a place that they can live with dignity where they don't have put up with broken stuff, lack of maintenance, dirt, eyesores, bugs, drug using neighbors, etc.  Our tenants are fortunate to get us as landlords--but it is really not luck because they earn it by being good people.  And I am sure that your goodness will be a pathway for you to a better situation.
> 
> You mention a rotation.  How long will you be in this bad situation?



Thank you C for your kind thoughts and sharing your personal experience 

I couldnt agree more - most of my classmates/friend work as "white-collars" and i rotate between working in the "traditional office" and out in the fields with "blue-collars". i share what you feel

it is indeed a rotation so it has to end one way or the other, and i am trying to stick through it. it can be anywhere from 2 months to 6


----------



## megt10

Cordeliere said:


> We lived in San Diego much longer than in LA.   I miss the physical beauty and the 70 degree year round temps, but not the self absorbed people.  And I certainly don't miss LA traffic.  But I did enjoy living in a glitzy entertainment industry town.  And I miss being around fashionable people.


SoCal is beautiful. I grew up here Newport Beach, but always felt out of place. I have lived all over the country at this point with most of my time on the east coast. Now I have been back in SoCal for 11 years I love living here again except of course the traffic. Then again I don't live in a glitzy area more college town mentality. 


lulilu said:


> Mindi, I just had an awful experience with Rocky and dental work.  I took him in for a cleaning, xrays.  They didn't take him into the operating room for over 5 hours (poor thing was terrified I am sure in a crate there).  I am waiting, waiting, waiting.  I get a call from them and i ask how he is doing, but it is merely a report on a test he had done a couple of weeks ago--the receptionist forgot he was there.
> 
> Anyway, doc calls me and says "first of all, all 4 legs are shaved because we had trouble getting an IV in (little doxie legs blah blah)."  I am shocked because he's had blood tests many times and IVs on several occasions in the past.  Then she tells me in a very agitated and flustered way that they "almost lost him" because his blood pressure dropped and they couldn't get it up so they stopped after the cleaning and xrays. "I would have done the same if SHE was my pet." (referred to Rocky as she the entire conversation)  "But she is ok."  wtf?????
> 
> She says he needs a lot of work (little doxie mouth) and it is going to be "very expensive" and that day's bill was going to be very expensive as well.  She adds that I should have had his teeth cleaned yearly and this might not have happened -- I don't do it yearly, but this was not his first time for sure.
> 
> She tells me to schedule the next "phase" appointment on a Monday so (MsX) the most experienced anesthesia tech would be there.  Does this mean I had a newby almost killing him????
> 
> I did two things.  First, I called the specialty/emergency practice we take Emily to for her eyes and made an appointment with their dentist and anesthesiologist.  Second, I called the practice manager and vented for like 20 minutes.  I told them if I talked to a client with that kind of insecurity and language, I'd be looking for a new job.  Being a complete sexist right now, but it seems that women professionals have a hard time behaving in a confident manner more than men.  She gave me no confidence whatsoever that she knows what she's doing.  The manager admitted that what I said was not a surprise re this doctor.  Really?



I am just now catching up with chat. I am so sorry that happened to you and Rocky.


----------



## megt10

lulilu said:


> OJB, you are  right about the lack of preparation or education about dealing with patients/clients--law school was lacking in the same way.  I don't know how much on the job learning re clients/patients goes on.  I have great respect for the docs in this practice, which I've used for 13 years.  I have been through other tough situations with them, but they were handled more professionally.  I guess that made my reaction stronger.
> 
> And I do agree that this could have happened in the best of circumstances (upon calm reflection) but I guess the presentation helped form my reaction.  And like all of us, when our dogs and cats are affected, we become super protective.
> 
> I hope OJB knows from our prior interactions how much respect I have for her.  She has been very supportive of me.



I take my animals 2 dogs and 2 cats to VCA in my area. We chose them because invariably when an animal gets sick or hurt it is usually on a Friday night of a long weekend. They are a 24-hour animal hospital. We have had some great vets and then some that we prefer not to see if we have a choice. Recently we started seeing a young woman just out of vet school though young is going to be a truly great vet. She gets down on the floor with the animals has a wonderful report with the people too. She isn't afraid to say when she doesn't know the answer but she digs until she finds the answer or refers to someone who is more qualified. I credit her for helping find Misha's thyroid tumor. The other vet I saw thought that I was being paranoid because Nick had nasal carcinoma and then Misha started the same sneezing. She referred us to a specialist who found the tumor and most likely saved his life. In the meantime, my life has become very stressful. My MIL fell last week and was sick with a UTI. She lives with us and she was hospitalized for only a day. The woman can't even stand without help or walk and they sent her home. I am busy transporting her in a wheelchair to and from the bathroom and helping her with everything until we can get some help in here. She can't be left for more than a few moments. It has been exhausting. In the meantime, Misha needed to have his full thyroid panel done. I asked when I picked up his meds if the vet we consider our vet even though they have so many to give me a call. She did later that day and I explained the situation to her and that I needed to get Misha in and out or leave him and pick him up. She booked the appointment herself, scheduled herself off at that time and when I arrived yesterday they took him to the back, the charges were already done so that I could pay before he even was done and he was back in 7 minutes. She also sent my MIL a get well card.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> madisonmamaw, I am so sorry.  Our nation has a long way to go to recognize the necessity of so-called "blue collar" jobs, and to acknowledge the fact that dignity is inherent in every human being, not a function of their income.  I hope you find support and enjoyment here on tPF, and continue to take pride in what you do.
> My husband often reflects on how much plain old luck has played a huge part in his job success--*so many well-off people forget or discount this fact*.


+1


madisonmamaw said:


> darling MB, thank you so very much for your kind words
> it means a lot at difficult times
> i do truly enjoy the community here where we all exchange parts of our lives and enjoyment
> i dont mean to bore or make it awkward for others
> i am already feeling better
> i went into this industry hoping that i can help raise awareness, knowing the culture norm. =)



Sending good vibes your way! We are all just people and it would be a better world if we all remembered that. I spent years waitressing when my mom got sick. I needed to find a job that gave me the flexibility to be with her when she needed it and still make money to pay off my bills from a much more lavish lifestyle that I had prior to her becoming ill. She had been given 6 months to live and she lived for 7 years. I met a man once that asked me out after he learned I had a masters degree from a prestigious university. He said that he was surprised. I told him that said more about him than it did about me.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, meg, I am sorry to hear about your MIL's fall and illness.  That is a huge physical as well as psychological burden on you, though I know you love her dearly.  I hope you are able to find a health aide to come in asap.  On the positive side, sounds like your vet went above and beyond to assist you--That's what I call caring.  Good for her.  And glad to hear that Misha is doing well!  Hang in there.


----------



## madisonmamaw

megt10 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Sending good vibes your way! We are all just people and it would be a better world if we all remembered that. I spent years waitressing when my mom got sick. I needed to find a job that gave me the flexibility to be with her when she needed it and still make money to pay off my bills from a much more lavish lifestyle that I had prior to her becoming ill. She had been given 6 months to live and she lived for 7 years. I met a man once that asked me out after he learned I had a masters degree from a prestigious university. He said that he was surprised. I told him that said more about him than it did about me.



Dear Meg - thank you for sharing your story
you are a strong woman. i truly believe in earning an honest living - it really says a lot
i am feeling much better since our dog is finally scheduled to stay with us after 14 months of living apart -  very excited for this!!


----------



## lulilu

megt10 said:


> I take my animals 2 dogs and 2 cats to VCA in my area. We chose them because invariably when an animal gets sick or hurt it is usually on a Friday night of a long weekend. They are a 24-hour animal hospital. We have had some great vets and then some that we prefer not to see if we have a choice. Recently we started seeing a young woman just out of vet school though young is going to be a truly great vet. She gets down on the floor with the animals has a wonderful report with the people too. She isn't afraid to say when she doesn't know the answer but she digs until she finds the answer or refers to someone who is more qualified. I credit her for helping find Misha's thyroid tumor. The other vet I saw thought that I was being paranoid because Nick had nasal carcinoma and then Misha started the same sneezing. She referred us to a specialist who found the tumor and most likely saved his life. In the meantime, my life has become very stressful. My MIL fell last week and was sick with a UTI. She lives with us and she was hospitalized for only a day. The woman can't even stand without help or walk and they sent her home. I am busy transporting her in a wheelchair to and from the bathroom and helping her with everything until we can get some help in here. She can't be left for more than a few moments. It has been exhausting. In the meantime, Misha needed to have his full thyroid panel done. I asked when I picked up his meds if the vet we consider our vet even though they have so many to give me a call. She did later that day and I explained the situation to her and that I needed to get Misha in and out or leave him and pick him up. She booked the appointment herself, scheduled herself off at that time and when I arrived yesterday they took him to the back, the charges were already done so that I could pay before he even was done and he was back in 7 minutes. She also sent my MIL a get well card.



Meg, I am so sorry to hear about your MIL's situation.  I will say prayers for her and you (for strength in dealing).  Please keep us informed.


----------



## ck21

Down and out with a bugger of a cold.  Sending warm thoughts to all!


----------



## mrs.posh

Hi ladies - I am not sure if this is the right thread but I thought I'd ask the question...I have been offered a B25 Black. Shall I take it??? Please help...


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, ck, I'm so sorry.  Take care of yourself!  
mrs.posh, that is a very good but unanswerable question, depending on so many variables: Your taste, the source and condition of the bag, financial considerations, etc., etc.  Your best bet is to compulsively surf this forum.  You will find many discussions of similar conundrums as well as info on all things Hermes to assist you in deciding.  Good luck!


----------



## Dawn72

mrs.posh said:


> Hi ladies - I am not sure if this is the right thread but I thought I'd ask the question...I have been offered a B25 Black. Shall I take it??? Please help...




Yes


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Dawn, you don't mince words!
My response was more wishy-washy.


----------



## mrs.posh

Mindi B said:


> Oh, ck, I'm so sorry.  Take care of yourself!
> mrs.posh, that is a very good but unanswerable question, depending on so many variables: Your taste, the source and condition of the bag, financial considerations, etc., etc.  Your best bet is to compulsively surf this forum.  You will find many discussions of similar conundrums as well as info on all things Hermes to assist you in deciding.  Good luck!



Thanks Mindi. It's from Hermes actually. It's the leather type I prefer just not the color...I think I will get it as its so versatile...but we'll see I'm not a fan of black too much..


----------



## mrs.posh

Dawn72 said:


> Yes



Ahaha! Thanks Dawn. I love a short and straight to the point answer. But MindiB made some good point as well so thanks both x


----------



## Mindi B

mrs.posh said:


> Thanks Mindi. It's from Hermes actually. It's the leather type I prefer just not the color...I think I will get it as its so versatile...but we'll see I'm not a fan of black too much..



Black is sort of The go-to bag color, but does it make your heart leap with excitement?  If not, perhaps it is preferable to wait for your favorite color family.  The likelihood of being offered another Birkin depends on your relationship with your SA/boutique, of course, so only you can judge the "risk" of declining this bag.  If you do get it, share it on tPF!


----------



## Cordeliere

mrs.posh said:


> Hi ladies - I am not sure if this is the right thread but I thought I'd ask the question...I have been offered a B25 Black. Shall I take it??? Please help...



Personally, I would be very excited about this bag.   It is my impression that the smaller sizes command higher prices from the resellers because they are coveted by Asian buyers who have smaller frames and look overwhelmed by a 35. Supply and demand--lots of people who want them and not many available.  

Even though I am quite tall, I would prefer a 25 because it is narrower.   I am a klutzy person who has difficulty with thick bags (bull in a china shop syndrome).  I greatly prefer smaller bags, but if you like large bags this is probably not for you.

The 25 is more a handbag than a tote.  That would be fine with me as I like more formal than casual bags.   You have to decide is if more smaller, formal handbag works for you.

Another reason I would be very excited about this bag is I like more structured bags.  A leather that tends to get soft like clemence would hold it structure better in a small bag.

I hear you about not liking black.  Personally I never met a black handbag I didn't like, but that is not where you are.  Many people want a black as it is THE classic Hermes bag.  For people who expect to have one Birkin often want it to be black.  A look that I think is very nice for black birkin is to have a scarf floating on the top interior to add color and depth to your outfit.   You can also add color with charms and twilles.  

All of these comments are offered as food for thought in your decision making process.  The most important criteria IMHO is does it make your heart sing?


----------



## Mindi B

Not long ago, I cranked about the contentlessness of lots of "fashion" blogs, and here I go again.  Three ways to wear a bandana!  (1) as a scarf! (no, REALLY?!) (2) on your handbag! (wow.)  (3) as a belt! (well, Lord love a duck.)
Yes, someone wrote this and published it with a straight face.
Eeep.


----------



## ouija board

That's absolutely genius. Who knew you could wear a bandana as a scarf??


----------



## Mindi B

I know, right?  The next thing you know, these crazy bloggers will be advocating PANTS on the LEGS!  Absolute insanity.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> Not long ago, I cranked about the contentlessness of lots of "fashion" blogs, and here I go again.  Three ways to wear a bandana!  (1) as a scarf! (no, REALLY?!) (2) on your handbag! (wow.)  (3) as a belt! (well, Lord love a duck.)
> Yes, someone wrote this and published it with a straight face.
> Eeep.





ouija board said:


> That's absolutely genius. Who knew you could wear a bandana as a scarf??




I see this all the time and I think we just have to attribute it to our age i.e. been there and done that and the kids are just discovering it.  It is kind of funny to read, especially things that are just plain common sense.  They live in such a bubble, they can keep the straight face


----------



## etoupebirkin

Been lurking cause my life's been crazy busy...

But I was chuckling about everyone's observations about fashion bloggers.

My two bathroom renovation starts for real next week. Took the day off and spent the day prepping the house. Went through DD's room and carted out 6 tall kitchen bag size trash bags full of clothes (donated already) and 7 large black plastic bags of trash. Some of the things in my house had expiration dates in the 1990s. This makes me dread if we ever have to move.

ETA: My back is not liking me at the moment at all.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Oh, meg, I am sorry to hear about your MIL's fall and illness.  That is a huge physical as well as psychological burden on you, though I know you love her dearly.  I hope you are able to find a health aide to come in asap.  On the positive side, sounds like your vet went above and beyond to assist you--That's what I call caring.  Good for her.  And glad to hear that Misha is doing well!  Hang in there.


Thank you, Mindy. My MIL is getting a little better but it is going to be a long road. She really won't be able to be left alone any longer once she is better. She has long term care and they are sending a nurse out next week to do an assessment. That will defray some of the cost once we pass the 90-day mark of her having in home health care. I am still looking into places that do this type of thing and have found one close by that sounds promising as they have so many different levels of care from just staying at the house to keep her company to full nursing care. In the meantime, one of my cleaning ladies is helping me out when she is available. She was here yesterday for 4 hours while I was at the dentist and then grocery shopping and it went really well. I would much rather give her the extra money than a stranger. Though she offered to do it for nothing. 

Misha got his bloodwork back and his thyroid panel was normal! He needs to go at the end of the month or the beginning of next month for another chest x-ray and ultrasound. 


madisonmamaw said:


> Dear Meg - thank you for sharing your story
> you are a strong woman. i truly believe in earning an honest living - it really says a lot
> i am feeling much better since our dog is finally scheduled to stay with us after 14 months of living apart -  very excited for this!!


I am so glad that your dog is able to return to you. I am a huge animal lover and can't imagine not having my babies with me.


lulilu said:


> Meg, I am so sorry to hear about your MIL's situation.  I will say prayers for her and you (for strength in dealing).  Please keep us informed.


Thank you. 


ck21 said:


> Down and out with a bugger of a cold.  Sending warm thoughts to all!


I hope you are feeling better.


mrs.posh said:


> Thanks Mindi. It's from Hermes actually. It's the leather type I prefer just not the color...I think I will get it as its so versatile...but we'll see I'm not a fan of black too much..


I am like you. It would be hard to pass up the rare B25 but black is my least favorite handbag color. I own 2 and I never use them. Though perhaps if it was a B25 I would be motivated.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> I know, right?  The next thing you know, these crazy bloggers will be advocating PANTS on the LEGS!  Absolute insanity.





etoupebirkin said:


> Been lurking cause my life's been crazy busy...
> 
> But I was chuckling about everyone's observations about fashion bloggers.
> 
> My two bathroom renovation starts for real next week. Took the day off and spent the day prepping the house. Went through DD's room and carted out 6 tall kitchen bag size trash bags full of clothes (donated already) and 7 large black plastic bags of trash. Some of the things in my house had expiration dates in the 1990s. This makes me dread if we ever have to move.
> 
> ETA: My back is not liking me at the moment at all.



Good luck with your renovation! It is a horrible process but so worth it when it is done.


----------



## Mindi B

meg, it sounds like you have some good options for your MIL, and some lovely people in your life who are stepping up, which is wonderful.  And YAY for Misha's good bloodwork!  Go, little guy!


----------



## madisonmamaw

megt10 said:


> Thank you, Mindy. My MIL is getting a little better but it is going to be a long road. She really won't be able to be left alone any longer once she is better. She has long term care and they are sending a nurse out next week to do an assessment. That will defray some of the cost once we pass the 90-day mark of her having in home health care. I am still looking into places that do this type of thing and have found one close by that sounds promising as they have so many different levels of care from just staying at the house to keep her company to full nursing care. In the meantime, one of my cleaning ladies is helping me out when she is available. She was here yesterday for 4 hours while I was at the dentist and then grocery shopping and it went really well. I would much rather give her the extra money than a stranger. Though she offered to do it for nothing.
> 
> Misha got his bloodwork back and his thyroid panel was normal! He needs to go at the end of the month or the beginning of next month for another chest x-ray and ultrasound.
> 
> I am so glad that your dog is able to return to you. I am a huge animal lover and can't imagine not having my babies with me.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I hope you are feeling better.
> 
> I am like you. It would be hard to pass up the rare B25 but black is my least favorite handbag color. I own 2 and I never use them. Though perhaps if it was a B25 I would be motivated.



we are over the moon to have our baby back with us finally
basically been staying home every possible second since he has been back


----------



## lulilu

Wow, so much going on!

CK, hope you are feeling better.  Or at least have had some nice long naps.

EB, you are the woman!  How many bags can one person fill in a day.  You must have been speed editing.  I am always worried about getting rid of my kids' things.  (even though they are grown, I have stuff in each of the younger 3's rooms still.  Good job!!!

Meg, you are a great DIL.  So hard having a loved one who needs constant care.  My sister had this with her MIL and her kids' nanny took over some responsibilities as the kids grew. She still stays with them.  It's nice to have a person you know will be kind.  On another point, did you say your little doggies wear belly bands?  I have figured out Phillip needs one at night if he is to sleep with me.  I love them all in my bed, and he is so good going "night, night" in his crate, it breaks my heart.  We just bought some so fingers crossed as I have bought all new bedding -- from down comforter, duvet, multiple mattress pads to down mattress topper and I will cry if I have to strip it all off and launder it.  I tossed most of the old stuff but had some laundered so i will have a back up.  oy.  He's fine all day and I can't help but wonder if it has something to do with his deformed front paw that prevents him from "lifting his leg."  (sorry if TMI)

MadisonM, so great to have your doggy back.  I am guilty of scheduling my time to spend as much as possible with my dogs.

Mindi, I think I am going to start unfollowing blogs and IG accounts.  The Times had an interesting article on how freeing it is, and I think I need to recover some of my life back--too much spent reading useless stuff. I used to be an avid reader of literature.  Now I read crap.


----------



## ck21

Our washing machine is stuck closed.  Tiny sigh of relief that it's DH's clothes stuck inside.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happy Mother's Day everyone!!!!

Fur baby Mommys count too!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Ck, what a pain.  I don't know how one is supposed to proceed if/when this happens.  I am assuming this is a front loading machine and probably has water in it, so forcing it open is a bad idea for more than one reason.  Phooey.  When I replace my units, I am going top loader again.  These front loaders are not all they were cracked up to be, IMO.


----------



## scarf1

ck21 said:


> Our washing machine is stuck closed.  Tiny sigh of relief that it's DH's clothes stuck inside.


This happened to me last year! Day before leaving on 2 week trip, so clothes were stuck in there until we returned and the repair guy could come.
Assume yours is a front loader? Try googling on your model with front door stuck. As I remember there is some sort of manual override that may work.
Unfortunately, did not work in my case as the lock was actually broken.
Good luck!


----------



## Mindi B

Hey, ck, if you haven't yet been able to open your washing machine--biscuit says unplugging and plugging the machine back in is a fix, and worked for her!  Might be worth a try, if you're still stuck!


----------



## ck21

DH saved the day!  There was no manual override and unplugging didn't work.  We went on line and figured out how to take the top off and open it from there.  Seems like it was out of alignment, not actually broken.
Mindi-yes, this is a front loader, and I agree, not as great as they were made out to be.  I was thinking this might be my chance to replace, but such was not the case.

This weekend went so fast!  Beautiful weather and good times!!


----------



## Mindi B

Yay for Mr. ck!  Sounds like you are over your cold, ck?  Hope so.  We are FINALLY getting some sun here after eight long days of heavy overcast and rain.  Mr. Mindi has gone off with the dawgz to try to burn off some of their pent-up energy!


----------



## lulilu

I have never gone the front-load washer route.  I like to be able to open the lid mid-wash to drop in the sock I found.  My daughter had a front-load and she had numerous problems with it, and it didn't last long.  She replaced with a top-load, but hers has no center agitator so she can fit stuff better.

CK, I hope you had a great Mothers' Day despite the cold, and are feeling better.  

Hope everyone else had a great day too.  

Like Mindi, we finally had sun with a great breeze yesterday and it's holding today.  I planted all my pots with annuals (that had been sitting in the rain all week).  I have had repairmen every day, and expect more tomorrow and the weekend.  They are driving the dogs crazy and they are driving me mad with their barking.


----------



## Mindi B

As a part of my continuing quest to bring you Chatsters the very best tidbits from the fashion blogosphere, today I am highlighting a snippet of brilliance from "le Fashion" (which is, of course, SUCH a French Nom that it MUST be legit).  Allow me to quote, lest I inadvertently miss a crucial nugget: "Emmanuelle Alt shows us that simple is better in her French rendition of how to wear a white button-down shirt. To snag this minimal cool look, neatly tuck a crisp white button-down into a pair of cuffed boyfriend jeans and style with low black suede heels."
Yes, you all read that correctly.  This sartorial savant has dared to suggest that we TUCK a WHITE SHIRT into a PAIR OF JEANS.
I am gobsmacked.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> As a part of my continuing quest to bring you Chatsters the very best tidbits from the fashion blogosphere, today I am highlighting a snippet of brilliance from "le Fashion" (which is, of course, SUCH a French Nom that it MUST be legit).  Allow me to quote, lest I inadvertently miss a crucial nugget: "Emmanuelle Alt shows us that simple is better in her French rendition of how to wear a white button-down shirt. To snag this minimal cool look, neatly tuck a crisp white button-down into a pair of cuffed boyfriend jeans and style with low black suede heels."
> Yes, you all read that correctly.  This sartorial savant has dared to suggest that we TUCK a WHITE SHIRT into a PAIR OF JEANS.
> I am gobsmacked.



NO!  REALLY?     I guess the rest of us have been living on Jupiter and had no clue!  This tells me that the readership of French Vogue must have the average age of 12.  Pandering?


----------



## madisonmamaw

lulilu said:


> Wow, so much going on!
> 
> CK, hope you are feeling better.  Or at least have had some nice long naps.
> 
> EB, you are the woman!  How many bags can one person fill in a day.  You must have been speed editing.  I am always worried about getting rid of my kids' things.  (even though they are grown, I have stuff in each of the younger 3's rooms still.  Good job!!!
> 
> Meg, you are a great DIL.  So hard having a loved one who needs constant care.  My sister had this with her MIL and her kids' nanny took over some responsibilities as the kids grew. She still stays with them.  It's nice to have a person you know will be kind.  On another point, did you say your little doggies wear belly bands?  I have figured out Phillip needs one at night if he is to sleep with me.  I love them all in my bed, and he is so good going "night, night" in his crate, it breaks my heart.  We just bought some so fingers crossed as I have bought all new bedding -- from down comforter, duvet, multiple mattress pads to down mattress topper and I will cry if I have to strip it all off and launder it.  I tossed most of the old stuff but had some laundered so i will have a back up.  oy.  He's fine all day and I can't help but wonder if it has something to do with his deformed front paw that prevents him from "lifting his leg."  (sorry if TMI)
> 
> MadisonM, so great to have your doggy back.  I am guilty of scheduling my time to spend as much as possible with my dogs.
> 
> Mindi, I think I am going to start unfollowing blogs and IG accounts.  The Times had an interesting article on how freeing it is, and I think I need to recover some of my life back--too much spent reading useless stuff. I used to be an avid reader of literature.  Now I read crap.



LLL thank you darling, today i got back from my not-so-dreadful workplace, opened the door and saw DH with my baby fur boy lounging around
its worth all all the trouble and worry that i went through



etoupebirkin said:


> Happy Mother's Day everyone!!!!
> 
> Fur baby Mommys count too!!!



we had a slow and enjoyable weekend =)
finally took DH to the coffee place and had a mean salad - why is it that there is no good salad or pho in this place? i found a place with good chicken pasta salad and that is it. and no, absolutely no good pho in this city.
did a all-you-can-eat delivery to DM as well
stopped by h, then dior, bvlgari and vca to HINT at DH


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> As a part of my continuing quest to bring you Chatsters the very best tidbits from the fashion blogosphere, today I am highlighting a snippet of brilliance from "le Fashion" (which is, of course, SUCH a French Nom that it MUST be legit).  Allow me to quote, lest I inadvertently miss a crucial nugget: "Emmanuelle Alt shows us that simple is better in her French rendition of how to wear a white button-down shirt. To snag this minimal cool look, neatly tuck a crisp white button-down into a pair of cuffed boyfriend jeans and style with low black suede heels."
> Yes, you all read that correctly.  This sartorial savant has dared to suggest that we TUCK a WHITE SHIRT into a PAIR OF JEANS.
> I am gobsmacked.




So THAT'S why I've never been mistaken for a chic French woman. The darned white shirt tucked IN. [emoji38]


----------



## madisonmamaw

Mindi B said:


> As a part of my continuing quest to bring you Chatsters the very best tidbits from the fashion blogosphere, today I am highlighting a snippet of brilliance from "le Fashion" (which is, of course, SUCH a French Nom that it MUST be legit).  Allow me to quote, lest I inadvertently miss a crucial nugget: "Emmanuelle Alt shows us that simple is better in her French rendition of how to wear a white button-down shirt. To snag this minimal cool look, neatly tuck a crisp white button-down into a pair of cuffed boyfriend jeans and style with low black suede heels."
> Yes, you all read that correctly.  This sartorial savant has dared to suggest that we TUCK a WHITE SHIRT into a PAIR OF JEANS.
> I am gobsmacked.



how is the french chic with suede heels? i thought no heels?

this look can only possibly look good for those stick figures - if i tuck my button downs in, my figure would be too provocative for anyone, well only because i am back in asia now and people do stare


----------



## csshopper

Must be so exhausting for French women these days to stand in front of the mirror while dressing and debate "in, to be chic and current" or "out, to express my individuality." Sigh, one really does feel great empathy for such weighty issues. And, heaven forbid to tuck in and then in the rush out the door, slip on ballet flats, not suede heels. Such faux pas  must be avoided at all costs.


----------



## csshopper

:help: Where did everyone go? 

Just hanging out.......:couch: Iced Tea and Orville Redenbacker and Netflix

Hoping to see you all again :tumbleweed:


----------



## ck21

I'm here CSS!!  I'll hang with you....right after I read a bed time story to a sweet young man.


----------



## ck21

Bed time story complete and our guy is sound asleep!


----------



## csshopper

You are a great Mom! Bedtimes are special, always loved sharing a cuddle and a story. My next hope is doing it with great grandchildren.


----------



## Mindi B

Whadya watch on Netflix last night, css?  I just started "The Night Manager" (recorded off the telly)--I'm probably the last person in the US to watch it.  As a Le Carre adaptation, it will not be a laff riot.  Beautiful European locations, though.  DH gets annoyed with me because I keep exclaiming, "Oh, we HAVE to go THERE!"  There is a scene in a little cafe perched on the side of a mountain in Switzerland, purportedly in Zermatt.  I so desperately want to go there and have a cup of hot chocolate.

Oooh, update!  That scene was filmed at the Chalet Hotel Schönegg, Zermatt, Switzerland.
It exists, and I must try to see it someday.
That is all.


----------



## ouija board

I haven't watched it, Mindi, though I've heard it's good. Our latest, hotly anticipated movie? Angry Birds. Next literary work in our Amazon shopping cart? Elephant and Piggie's grand finale, The Thank You Book. How things change when you have kids, sigh.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, I hear "Elephant and Piggie's Grand Finale" spend 16 weeks at the top of the New York Times Bestseller List, so you can't go wrong there!


----------



## ouija board

Elephant and Piggie totally rock! I didn't know they were top of the bestseller list!


----------



## csshopper

Mindi, probably not everyone's cup of tea, but Season 2 of "Grace and Frankie" with Lily Tomlin and Jane Fonda, even though watching Jane is a little intimidating as she's 6 years older than I am and she looks waaaaaay younger. Although as my BFF points out, her hands are a give away, hard to have youthful hands in one's late 70's. Also watching "Broadchurch", "VERA", and the final season of "New Tricks." I'm an Anglophile  who really enjoys British humor and drama. I should probably just subscribe to Acorn. 

Was a little flummoxed last night when I clicked on the Smart TV to see a prompt from the cable company wanting me to update "the box" and start moving things around. There are times the Smart TV and Universal Remote seem smarter than me. Technology is not a strong suit and what is intuitive to my grandchildren, for example, is not to me. I managed to get the cable company stuff to go away, but I have a feeling this is only Round 1. Sigh.

ob, I saw an ad for Angry Birds last night......it looks like a hoot....I may need to go and see it.


----------



## Mindi B

css, me, too!  Total Anglophile, and I haven't watched nearly enough of the British series out there.  For example, I've never watched "Luther," which is supposed to be outstanding (and there's not one thing wrong with Idris Elba, either!).  Have seen seasons 1 and 2 of Broadchurch and am looking forward to the last one.  Love David Tennant and Olivia Coleman is brilliant--She's also starring in "The Night Manager."  Something I adore about British TV is that the actors are, by and large, allowed to age, to be not classically attractive, to be bigger than a sample size or short or balding or what-have-you.  In other words, when I watch British TV I see people who look real, and I feel much better about myself.  It is surprising how insidious it is to consume only images of "perfect" men and women, which is what we Americans are force-fed.


----------



## madisonmamaw

csshopper said:


> Must be so exhausting for French women these days to stand in front of the mirror while dressing and debate "in, to be chic and current" or "out, to express my individuality." Sigh, one really does feel great empathy for such weighty issues. And, heaven forbid to tuck in and then in the rush out the door, slip on ballet flats, not suede heels. Such faux pas  must be avoided at all costs.



i hear you - what ever happened to effortless chic? ballet flats over heels any time

iced tea is great - i also enjoy a mean arnold palmer


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Whadya watch on Netflix last night, css?  I just started "The Night Manager" (recorded off the telly)--I'm probably the last person in the US to watch it.  As a Le Carre adaptation, it will not be a laff riot.  Beautiful European locations, though.  DH gets annoyed with me because I keep exclaiming, "Oh, we HAVE to go THERE!"  There is a scene in a little cafe perched on the side of a mountain in Switzerland, purportedly in Zermatt.  I so desperately want to go there and have a cup of hot chocolate.
> 
> Oooh, update!  That scene was filmed at the Chalet Hotel Schönegg, Zermatt, Switzerland.
> It exists, and I must try to see it someday.
> That is all.



Zermatt is really nice. Electric cars only on the roads but helicopters are flying everywhere. You can take a cog railway up to the town. The Matterhorn is impressive. The chocolate is yummy and so fresh. 




madisonmamaw said:


> i hear you - what ever happened to effortless chic? ballet flats over heels any time
> 
> iced tea is great - i also enjoy a mean arnold palmer



OMG! I've been drinking the Starbucks version.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> css, me, too!  Total Anglophile, and I haven't watched nearly enough of the British series out there.  For example, I've never watched "Luther," which is supposed to be outstanding (and there's not one thing wrong with Idris Elba, either!).  Have seen seasons 1 and 2 of Broadchurch and am looking forward to the last one.  Love David Tennant and Olivia Coleman is brilliant--She's also starring in "The Night Manager."  Something I adore about British TV is that the actors are, by and large, allowed to age, to be not classically attractive, to be bigger than a sample size or short or balding or what-have-you.  In other words, when I watch British TV I see people who look real, and I feel much better about myself.  It is surprising how insidious it is to consume only images of "perfect" men and women, which is what we Americans are force-fed.



Idris Alba and Pierce Brosnan are eye candy (even at my age, never too old to appreciate sex appeal), Colin Firth and Hugh Bonneville are so dapper in their roles, but I am most drawn to the slightly rumpled  English actors like Michael Gambon, Tom Courtenay, Martin Clunes, Ian Mckellen, and others whose names escape me at the moment.

Dames Judi Dench and Maggie Smith are the English ladies I aspire to be at their age, 82. Feisty, living life and being "real". Brenda Blethyn, the star of VERA is the most down to earth, ordinary,  mature woman in a starring role I've seen in a long time.  

I've got to check out "The Night Manager". And "Luther" is excellent!


----------



## csshopper

madisonmamaw said:


> i hear you - what ever happened to effortless chic? ballet flats over heels any time
> 
> iced tea is great - i also enjoy a mean arnold palmer



An Arnold Palmer is a hole in one agreed.

 Given that we are on the H Forum I have to say "effortless chic" is easily taken care of by adding an H item to any outfit.


----------



## ck21

Remember the very brave email sent to a former employer?  It appears to be leading to a very brave meeting which may lead to something or nothing at all...


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> Remember the very brave email sent to a former employer?  It appears to be leading to a very brave meeting which may lead to something or nothing at all...



Fingers, toes, knees, eyes......all crossed in hopes this may turn out to be a bull's eye for you.


----------



## ck21

csshopper said:


> Fingers, toes, knees, eyes......all crossed in hopes this may turn out to be a bull's eye for you.




Thank you!


----------



## OneMoreDay

The Night Manager is so good. Hugh Laurie is amazing. Tom Hiddleston is cute and all (and I'm a huge fan) but there's just something about Hugh.  Helps that he was House and I love his Fry and Laurie stuff.

On a side note, has anyone else watched a James Spader/Madchen Amick movie called Dream Lover? I just saw it the other night and she had a Kelly GHW. I had to collect myself when James' character angrily twisted the touret and pulled the straps open to dig through her bag during an intense confrontation about her true nature. Personally, the best scene in the movie. I can't remember what it was though. Noisette box?

In case anyone's curious, there's a blurry clip on Youtube. It's in the first 30 seconds of the video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KObd2c2_xM


----------



## Mindi B

csshopper said:


> Fingers, toes, knees, eyes......all crossed in hopes this may turn out to be a bull's eye for you.



Mine, too--all crossed here, ck!  All the Chatsters will be with you in spirit!


----------



## ouija board

Crossing everything I possibly can for Ck!!


----------



## ouija board

OneMoreDay said:


> The Night Manager is so good. Hugh Laurie is amazing. Tom Hiddleston is cute and all (and I'm a huge fan) but there's just something about Hugh.  Helps that he was House and I love his Fry and Laurie stuff.
> 
> On a side note, has anyone else watched a James Spader/Madchen Amick movie called Dream Lover? I just saw it the other night and she had a Kelly GHW. I had to collect myself when James' character angrily twisted the touret and pulled the straps open to dig through her bag during an intense confrontation about her true nature. Personally, the best scene in the movie. I can't remember what it was though. Noisette box?
> 
> In case anyone's curious, there's a blurry clip on Youtube. It's in the first 30 seconds of the video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KObd2c2_xM




It hurt more to see him shake it upside down and then toss it on the table! Too blurry to tell what color it was, but it looked like box. My favorite movie with H in it is Heartbreakers with Vanessa Paradis. Makes me want a rouge vif Kelly, because it'll instantly make me look slim, chic, and carefree if I have one, lol.


----------



## madisonmamaw

csshopper said:


> An Arnold Palmer is a hole in one agreed.
> 
> Given that we are on the H Forum I have to say "effortless chic" is easily taken care of by adding an H item to any outfit.



i second that, but i do note that jewelry also tops off outfits with h rather well
i had some of my jewelry on with my outfit for mothers day and there is a spectacular difference


----------



## madisonmamaw

pursecrzy said:


> Zermatt is really nice. Electric cars only on the roads but helicopters are flying everywhere. You can take a cog railway up to the town. The Matterhorn is impressive. The chocolate is yummy and so fresh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! I've been drinking the Starbucks version.



the starbucks version of the arnold palmer is what i miss!!
they dont have this option outside of north america
i used to down a couple of trenta's every day


----------



## JulesB68

Just popping in to wish you the best of luck CK! Fingers crossed things work out for you x


----------



## Kyokei

Hello. Hope none of you mind my intrusion here. I normally post in the Cafe but have heard less upbeat topics were allowed in here. I hope to get better acquainted with you all.


----------



## csshopper

Kyokei said:


> Hello. Hope none of you mind my intrusion here. I normally post in the Cafe but have heard less upbeat topics were allowed in here. I hope to get better acquainted with you all.



Hi Kyokei! Welcome! You are definitely not "intruding"!  I often read Cafe posts, but haven't posted there, and certainly have learned a lot about a variety of topics.  From reading your posts I feel in a sense that I know you. We are generations apart in age, but I came to H late in life and like you, enjoy learning all I can. Similarly, my purchases are purposeful, with an occasional unexpected splurge, usually in a SLG. I do not have the luxury of an H boutique in my city so most of my shopping is done in the city where my DD resides. We both have a fabulous relationship with the SAs there. Our favorite SA loves that I always come to visit when in town with a list in hand and even when they do not have what I am shopping for, we still have a good time and they make us feel welcome. My daughter was fortunate to be offered a Birkin because our SA said during one of those visits, "You really need  a Birkin I am going to find one for you." And she did, which I think is similar to how you came to be carrying your beautiful Kelley. 

I remember you mentioning some issues with your family that were very concerning to you. No one here will ever pry, but you will find a supportive community willing to listen and respond with encouragement.   

Please consider Chat a good complement to Cafe and post here also!


----------



## Kyokei

csshopper said:


> Hi Kyokei! Welcome! You are definitely not "intruding"!  I often read Cafe posts, but haven't posted there, and certainly have learned a lot about a variety of topics.  From reading your posts I feel in a sense that I know you. We are generations apart in age, but I came to H late in life and like you, enjoy learning all I can. Similarly, my purchases are purposeful, with an occasional unexpected splurge, usually in a SLG. I do not have the luxury of an H boutique in my city so most of my shopping is done in the city where my DD resides. We both have a fabulous relationship with the SAs there. Our favorite SA loves that I always come to visit when in town with a list in hand and even when they do not have what I am shopping for, we still have a good time and they make us feel welcome. My daughter was fortunate to be offered a Birkin because our SA said during one of those visits, "You really need  a Birkin I am going to find one for you." And she did, which I think is similar to how you came to be carrying your beautiful Kelley.
> 
> I remember you mentioning some issues with your family that were very concerning to you. No one here will ever pry, but you will find a supportive community willing to listen and respond with encouragement.
> 
> Please consider Chat a good complement to Cafe and post here also!



Hi, cssshopper! It&#8217;s nice to formally meet you. I had no idea that my posts left any kind of impression at all! I have definitely made some unplanned purchases at H (both my Kelly and my Evelyne for that matter!) but love to do as much research as I can so that everything I buy is something I will use often and love.

That is wonderful that you get to share Hermes with your DD! I would love to be able to share Hermes with my mother, but she is very frugal and dislikes luxury shopping (and non luxury shopping as well) &#8230; Still, she lets me ramble on about Hermes and my scarves when we talk so I am grateful for that.

Your daughter&#8217;s story sounds a lot like mine. I am sure that Birkin is very special to her and well loved! It is great to be able to have such a nice relationship with your SA. I enjoy the conversations I have with mine as we get along very well! My SA has introduced me to many H products I didn&#8217;t even know existed and are now some of my favorite purchases, like my lovely blanket. Many of the SAs in my home boutique are very pleasant and welcoming to me. I always enjoy going to Hermes because it is a genuinely fun time, not to mention all of the beautiful products. Lately I've been mostly into the fine jewelry and home goods, but when the AW scarves are released, I'm sure I'll be spending a lot of time at the scarf counter again.

And thank you, cssshopper. My father has an operation next week which will hopefully help things, even if a little&#8230; We&#8217;ll see.


----------



## ouija board

Nice to see you here, Kyokei! It's so nice when you have a great relationship, almost a friendship, with your SA. I know some on tpf scoff at the idea of "building a relationship" with an SA in order to get a Birkin, but the benefits, for me, have been so much more than that. My SA has seen DD grow up from infancy, and even remembers the first H that I bought for her (wee orange booties that she wore only once because she tried to throw them in a river!). She even pulls aside scarves with themes that DD likes. The big cat theme this Spring was a wallet breaker, but I could use the excuse, "but I'm buying it for DD!" I'm still waiting for a shark or dinosaur theme, her other favorites, but I might be waiting awhile. 

Sending your dad many healing vibes
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kyokei

ouija board said:


> Nice to see you here, Kyokei! It's so nice when you have a great relationship, almost a friendship, with your SA. I know some on tpf scoff at the idea of "building a relationship" with an SA in order to get a Birkin, but the benefits, for me, have been so much more than that. My SA has seen DD grow up from infancy, and even remembers the first H that I bought for her (wee orange booties that she wore only once because she tried to throw them in a river!). She even pulls aside scarves with themes that DD likes. The big cat theme this Spring was a wallet breaker, but I could use the excuse, "but I'm buying it for DD!" I'm still waiting for a shark or dinosaur theme, her other favorites, but I might be waiting awhile.
> 
> Sending your dad many healing vibes
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Thank you, ouija board, and I agree with you completely. The bags weren&#8217;t a factor to me when it came to my relationship with my SA&#8230; it developed naturally and over some time. We ended up clicking, I guess! I enjoy our conversations a lot and their passion for Hermes; I have learned a lot and had a lot of fun in the process. Thankfully my SA really understands my style and is always able to show me great treasures around the store that I fall in love with. Trips to the Hermes boutique always brighten my day and I love the staff at my boutique.

I have been similarly close to other SAs in the past where there were no &#8220;highly coveted items&#8221; involved; one of my favorite SAs ever in a jewelry boutique I shop at was transferred to the Miami location about a year ago and it hasn&#8217;t been the same going there since.

I think someone posted an older scarf that included a shark in the design in the AW16 scarf thread! I'm very glad to hear the orange booties were safe from the river in the end too.


----------



## lulilu

CK, I am sending good thoughts your way.  Please let us know what happens.

Welcome Kyokei!


----------



## Kyokei

Thank you lulilu!


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> Thank you!



*Fingers crossed CK*

I've been super busy and aggravated at the same time. Renovation started and is not going well. The contractor misplaced the $13K custom tile mosaics. Waiting to see where they are, because they are the central features to both bathrooms. My contractor purchased $50K worth of tile and fixtures and did not inventory them when they were delivered to his warehouse. The foreman has been absent and I've had to project manage my project in ways I had not imagined. I created a binder for the workmen (who are wonderful) that included the contract/plans, tile order and fixture order. That way they could figure things out.

I could use an Arnold Palmer; I might add a healthy splash of Vodka, too.

On a nice note, DD surprised me and came home last night.


----------



## Mindi B

Kyokei, hello!  (*waving*)  So glad you wandered over here!  We will all be thinking healing thoughts for your father.  Chat vibes can be powerful!  

EB, I would be livid.  I had to "manage" my reno some years ago, too--I fear this is not unusual--and there are few people I can think of who are better able to fill this role than you--but the "misplaced" mosaics would send me into the stratosphere.  Please keep us posted.  
My favorite "WTF" moment from my kitchen reno was when the workmen were installing a central stove with a fan.  They couldn't figure out the fan installation, so they PUT IT BACK IN THE BOX AND LEFT THE BOX IN OUR GARAGE.  No one said anything.  They just didn't install it.  Our tile guy found it and told me, and I hired a separate installer to put it in (for which our contractor paid, natch).  So, you know, WTF.
But your mosaics better turn up asap, dang it.


----------



## ouija board

EB, how infuriating! As if you didn't have enough to do at work, now you have to manage the subcontractors too. 

Mindi, same thing happened with our floor tile when we moved into our condo. The developer gave us a flooring budget, and I chose a reasonably priced ceramic tile with a fairly pricey mosaic to go in the entry. When we came for the walk through two days before closing, the tile was laid, but no mosaic in sight. We found the sheet of mosaics leaning against the wall in the guest bathroom, where the tile guys were never working. I'd like to believe that the guys just didn't get the memo on where to put the mosaic, so they just left it out. My gut says that the developer probably told them to "forget" to put in that expensive mosaic in hopes that I wouldn't notice in time. I don't throw a fit over much, but you'd better believe that they tore up tile and laid that mosaic before we closed! I guess the developer got the last laugh because on close examination the entire tile job was pretty shoddy.


----------



## tesi

kyokei-  welcome to the best group of people you will find online!  and many vibes for your father.
ck- crossing both fingers and toes for you here!  

and DO NOT get me started on renovations.  we have a project underway on the house we are selling (we did some preliminary inspections and turned up some stucco issues).  i have been here babysitting while they work-so far about 10 days.   all day today the two workmen here were arguing-  
it was quite like lucky and ricky ricardo......there were language barriers, hand gestures and yelling-all while up on a scaffold holding my custom window.   i just do not get it.  the owner of this stucco restoration company has not been here for two days.  think he took a little vaca.  i have told the owner that he should not mess with a redhead-  he's about to find out why.  
is this a man thing?  am i expected to be the little lady who doesn't complain?  i'm not sure they understand that i pay every bill that comes through this house and if i'm not happy.....
grr!!  

sorry for the epic rant.  i send my love to everyone, and warm wishes that we all have a good weekend and easy renovations.  (good luck EB- seriously i would be livid!!)  

xoxo


----------



## Mindi B

My theory on contractors and subcontractors is that the people drawn to those professions are attracted by the generally rather loosey-goosey nature of the work.  Show up whenever (or don't), work at your own pace, take off unexpectedly on mysterious errands, etc.  Relatively little supervision, often subjective standards, not much accountability.  And there ya go.  
For control freaks like me, just the words "renovation" or "repair" make my blood pressure spike.


----------



## Kyokei

Thank you for the welcomes, Mindi and Tesi!

I too dislike any kind of renovations. I try not to get involved in home projects in general and live in a minimalistic way since I&#8217;ve moved internationally twice before (and nationally as well) and likely will do so again. I&#8217;d hate to invest so much into something that isn&#8217;t &#8220;forever&#8221;.

Repairs, on the other hand, are a necessary evil.


----------



## etoupebirkin

The mosaics were not fund today. And after my letter, the owner of the company stopped work so that he could reset. They are still trying to figure out what happened to the mosaics. At first, I was really upset, but DH told me he's not worried. We'll wait till Tuesday and see what's going on.

Went to services tonight to gain some perspective.


----------



## Mindi B

I agree that your best option is to remind yourself that this is a clear "first world problem," EB, but that doesn't make it okay.  I will be sending good thoughts that those mosaics make their appearance soon.  Your DH sounds like mine.  I often want to throw mine out a window, but you may be better able to appreciate that "What? Me worry?" quality.


----------



## lulilu

My exDH is a non-worrier too.  It really helps when you were born and bred to worry lol.

I have been having a ton of work done in my yard (chimney restored, trees trimmed and trees planted, pool tile replaced, wood fence refurbished.  Ugh.  The worst of it is the workers drive the dogs crazy and they bark, and they can't be let out to play etc.  By the end of the day my nerves are shot.  The incessant rain has delayed the work too.

EB, I hope the mosaics are found.  I know they are the centerpieces of the work you are having done.

Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hi everyone,

I realized this morning that the renovators did not put in the electrical heated floor units before laying the tile in the master bathroom. I told them to not perform this work in both bathrooms. It saves $3,600 labor plus materials cost. 

Hey, it's more $ for Hermes!!!!

Next week's got to be a better week.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, man, EB.  Vibing for you, big-time.


----------



## pursecrzy

Ugh, the renovation process sucks. 
Vibes for EB ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Cordeliere

Another person migrating over from cafe.   I want to ask an opinion.   

Do you ever fall for a bag that doesn't really go with the clothes in your closet?  I am having an online fling with a bag in a color that I would call caramel.  It might be gold.  It might be some unidentified tan.   It is not noisette. 

Sounds like a great neutral huh?  Except that my neutrals are black and gray.   Slipping into Hermes speak, for clothes, I love white, cassis, raisin, ciel, and a lilac like pink that I can't translate to Hermes.  And now I live in Florida where tropical colors seem very appropriate.  

I can imagine carrying this caramel sweetie with black or white, but I can't imagine it with the other colors I like.  Maybe other people think this is not a problem.  If this is the case, I would like to hear it.

Any thoughts?  Should I step away from this bag?  

If I go stupid and buy this, any thoughts how i could build a bridge from my clothes to this bag?  I remember years ago having some sort of natural leather colored shoes that seemed to go with everything.  I was thinking making it look like just leather color by the choice of shoes might help.  Any ideas ladies?


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Another person migrating over from cafe.   I want to ask an opinion.
> 
> Do you ever fall for a bag that doesn't really go with the clothes in your closet?  I am having an online fling with a bag in a color that I would call caramel.  It might be gold.  It might be some unidentified tan.   It is not noisette.
> 
> Sounds like a great neutral huh?  Except that my neutrals are black and gray.   Slipping into Hermes speak, for clothes, I love white, cassis, raisin, ciel, and a lilac like pink that I can't translate to Hermes.  And now I live in Florida where tropical colors seem very appropriate.
> 
> I can imagine carrying this caramel sweetie with black or white, but I can't imagine it with the other colors I like.  Maybe other people think this is not a problem.  If this is the case, I would like to hear it.
> 
> Any thoughts?  Should I step away from this bag?
> 
> If I go stupid and buy this, any thoughts how i could build a bridge from my clothes to this bag?  I remember years ago having some sort of natural leather colored shoes that seemed to go with everything.  I was thinking making it look like just leather color by the choice of shoes might help.  Any ideas ladies?



The answer is in your avatar.


----------



## ouija board

I think you could wear tan of Gold with any of those colors. The only color that I wouldn't wear it with would be black, but I'm sure there are plenty of people who readily wear brown/tan with black. If you keep going back to look at the bag and are coming up with outfits to match the bag, might be a sign.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Well, hello my dears!!! It's been a long time, but I do pop in from year-to-year.
Nothing new on the Hermes front. I've been good.
My bag and silk money is going to France, by way of Le Creuset cookware, LOL.
We downsized last year. We moved to a rancher home in a Z-lot community from our big house. 
It was pure hell.
It did take a very long time to sell our house. We found the house quickly. We required a single floor (for me,) and a fenced-in yard for the poodles. We were lucky, since the little house was an estate and they were happy to have it off the market. The house needed a kitchen. The original oven nearly killed me (and my rep a decent cook.) 
We painted, laid some hardwoods, and moved during the coldest, snowiest two days ever. The second we knew the checks cleared we got started on the kitchen. As far as disaster, err, renovation zones go, it wasn't awful. We worked with a good team and everything was done on time and clean! We went totally dream kitchen and, therein lies the Le Creuset issue. That stuff cooks like nobody's business and weighs more than a Birkin filled with bricks. All of a sudden, my trusty All Clad just didn't brown as well.
So, that's my story. We are good. The boy -- 33 in July -- is happy. And la Coco and Eli are my perfect poodle pair.
All my love,
beeble


----------



## Cordeliere

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Well, hello my dears!!! It's been a long time, but I do pop in from year-to-year.
> Nothing new on the Hermes front. I've been good.
> My bag and silk money is going to France, by way of Le Creuset cookware, LOL.
> We downsized last year. We moved to a rancher home in a Z-lot community from our big house.
> It was pure hell.
> It did take a very long time to sell our house. We found the house quickly. We required a single floor (for me,) and a fenced-in yard for the poodles. We were lucky, since the little house was an estate and they were happy to have it off the market. The house needed a kitchen. The original oven nearly killed me (and my rep a decent cook.)
> We painted, laid some hardwoods, and moved during the coldest, snowiest two days ever. The second we knew the checks cleared we got started on the kitchen. As far as disaster, err, renovation zones go, it wasn't awful. We worked with a good team and everything was done on time and clean! We went totally dream kitchen and, therein lies the Le Creuset issue. That stuff cooks like nobody's business and weighs more than a Birkin filled with bricks. All of a sudden, my trusty All Clad just didn't brown as well.
> So, that's my story. We are good. The boy -- 33 in July -- is happy. And la Coco and Eli are my perfect poodle pair.
> All my love,
> beeble



What month did you put your big house on the market and what month did it sell?  Moving in the snow sounds horrible.   Were you already in your new house before the old one sold?


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> The answer is in your avatar.



I think your answer is profound but I can't figure out what it means yet.  I feel like the student of the spiritual master who has been given an answer like "the sound of one hand clapping".  



ouija board said:


> I think you could wear tan of Gold with any of those colors. The only color that I wouldn't wear it with would be black, but I'm sure there are plenty of people who readily wear brown/tan with black. If you keep going back to look at the bag and are coming up with outfits to match the bag, might be a sign.



So you think it would be ok?  I hope I start to stumble over pictures of outfits with this combination.  I have seen pictures of Carolyn Bessette and Kylie Jenner carrying similar bags but they were wearing either cream or black.   

Here is a picture of the color.  I feel like it would be a bad idea to show the bag.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cordeliere said:


> I think your answer is profound but I can't figure out what it means yet.  I feel like the student of the spiritual master who has been given an answer like "the sound of one hand clapping".
> 
> 
> 
> So you think it would be ok?  I hope I start to stumble over pictures of outfits with this combination.  I have seen pictures of Carolyn Bessette and Kylie Jenner carrying similar bags but they were wearing either cream or black.
> 
> Here is a picture of the color.  I feel like it would be a bad idea to show the bag.



Personally, I never met a caramel H bag I did not like. So for me, I would wear that color with blacks, greys, blues, brown and pinks. Your avatar picture does show how it can work beautifully. If you are not sure whether a bag works with your outfit, then add a scarf that includes the caramel color and whatever color(s) are in your outfit that day.

Oh and I did do some damage at H yesterday when I went to pick up a shawl that was being repaired yesterday. The RTW this year has a perfect navy blue cotton-cashmere blend cardigan, a really gorgeous Rouge Pivoine Dogon, a horseshoe and rodeo charm to really trick out my new Garden Party I picked up in Vegas.

Beeble, Glad to hear you and your family are well! The move sounds awful, but at least you are settled well. I only use Le Creuset as well. I wish I bought my set when I got married. My Mom warned me off them as they are heavy. So as a result, I've gone through multiple sets of pans. It would have been much cheaper to buy the Le Creuset first as these things are made to last forever.


----------



## Mindi B

Cordy, caramel leather is the ultimate neutral, IMO.  And I LOVE caramel with grey or white--very rich.  I think it works with almost all of the colors you mentioned, except perhaps pink.  And GK was referring to the fact that your blue elephant and his caramel bracelet are lovely together!  I say GO FOR IT!


----------



## Mindi B

BEEBLE!


----------



## ouija board

Cordeliere said:


> I think your answer is profound but I can't figure out what it means yet.  I feel like the student of the spiritual master who has been given an answer like "the sound of one hand clapping".
> 
> 
> 
> So you think it would be ok?  I hope I start to stumble over pictures of outfits with this combination.  I have seen pictures of Carolyn Bessette and Kylie Jenner carrying similar bags but they were wearing either cream or black.
> 
> Here is a picture of the color.  I feel like it would be a bad idea to show the bag.




Look at some of the Herbag combos to get an idea of your colors paired with tan/caramel. I definitely recall seeing Cassis (plus many shades of blue and pink) canvas Herbags with the leather in natural cowhide.  A little lighter than your photo (which looks like noisette box), but same idea. I would buy a noisette box bag in a heartbeat, and wear it with anything except black. It may not be tropical enough for Florida, but if your clothes aren't overly flamboyant in color, I don't think the bag will be out of place. I have seen a woman at DD's school wearing her Gold Birkin with a bright yellow dress, and it looked good.


----------



## ouija board

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Well, hello my dears!!! It's been a long time, but I do pop in from year-to-year.
> Nothing new on the Hermes front. I've been good.
> My bag and silk money is going to France, by way of Le Creuset cookware, LOL.
> We downsized last year. We moved to a rancher home in a Z-lot community from our big house.
> It was pure hell.
> It did take a very long time to sell our house. We found the house quickly. We required a single floor (for me,) and a fenced-in yard for the poodles. We were lucky, since the little house was an estate and they were happy to have it off the market. The house needed a kitchen. The original oven nearly killed me (and my rep a decent cook.)
> We painted, laid some hardwoods, and moved during the coldest, snowiest two days ever. The second we knew the checks cleared we got started on the kitchen. As far as disaster, err, renovation zones go, it wasn't awful. We worked with a good team and everything was done on time and clean! We went totally dream kitchen and, therein lies the Le Creuset issue. That stuff cooks like nobody's business and weighs more than a Birkin filled with bricks. All of a sudden, my trusty All Clad just didn't brown as well.
> So, that's my story. We are good. The boy -- 33 in July -- is happy. And la Coco and Eli are my perfect poodle pair.
> All my love,
> beeble




Beeble!!!!!! Good to see you! Can't imagine moving in the snow, but I'm glad to hear that you are settled in and happy. I love Le Creuset for cooking, and it has the added benefit of doubling as weights to tone my upper arms!


----------



## Cordeliere

etoupebirkin said:


> If you are not sure whether a bag works with your outfit, then add a scarf that includes the caramel color and whatever color(s) are in your outfit that day.


  That is a very good idea for bridging unusual combinations.  



Mindi B said:


> And GK was referring to the fact that your blue elephant and his caramel bracelet are lovely together!  I say GO FOR IT!


   I got that but I can't see a formula that would make it work in my mind for wearing it with purple, pink, or light blue.   I think the reason it works in in avatar is the dark blue.  Knew I could count on you for enabling.



ouija board said:


> Look at some of the Herbag combos to get an idea of your colors paired with tan/caramel. I definitely recall seeing Cassis (plus many shades of blue and pink) canvas Herbags with the leather in natural cowhide. .


  You are right.  I love the cassis herbag.  Will search for inspiration there.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, sorry--I thought perhaps GK had been too cryptic! :ninja:  Caramel might work with a warm purple, and I think it would be good with light blue (though, of course, what do I know?), and OB's remark about the natural cowhide handles is key--this shade _is_ the color of "natural" leather, and as such is a neutral, I think. Enablenablenable.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Cordeliere said:


> What month did you put your big house on the market and what month did it sell?  Moving in the snow sounds horrible.   Were you already in your new house before the old one sold?



So, Cordeliere, we put our house on the market in October 2014. It went to  contract in January 2015 and closed in February. We stayed in the old house (the new owner rented it back to us) while we had the new house painted and new floors done. So, while we were not living in the little house, we owned it, heated it, ran over to make sure it was okay in the frigid nights. And, the move. 

The move. Oy, the move. We got rid of so much stuff. We had so much stuff. And, when we purchased the little house, we took the living room furniture and dining room chairs. The sectional was designed for the house and the chairs worked perfectly for our table.

The snow and the small amount of space, coupled with my chronic pain, not being able to rest, made it a horrible situation. I knew it was the right thing to do. The four of us love it. We live in a perfect neighborhood. Very private and in the condo fee, the  lawn (front and back) gets mowed, the front landscaping gets done, and they do the snow removal. 

We are home.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

ouija board said:


> Beeble!!!!!! Good to see you! Can't imagine moving in the snow, but I'm glad to hear that you are settled in and happy. I love Le Creuset for cooking, and it has the added benefit of doubling as weights to tone my upper arms!



Hi OB!!!! 
We are so happy. 
The good news and bad news about the le Creuset -- my mom purchased a full set in the 70s and it was packed away. My son found it and I gave it to him. He only cooks with the best, right? Le Creuset and All-Clad. I had one tiny pot and tried it on my new induction cooktop and wow oh wow. Yes, my upper body strength has improved!


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

etoupebirkin said:


> Personally, I never met a caramel H bag I did not like. So for me, I would wear that color with blacks, greys, blues, brown and pinks. Your avatar picture does show how it can work beautifully. If you are not sure whether a bag works with your outfit, then add a scarf that includes the caramel color and whatever color(s) are in your outfit that day.
> 
> Oh and I did do some damage at H yesterday when I went to pick up a shawl that was being repaired yesterday. The RTW this year has a perfect navy blue cotton-cashmere blend cardigan, a really gorgeous Rouge Pivoine Dogon, a horseshoe and rodeo charm to really trick out my new Garden Party I picked up in Vegas.
> 
> Beeble, Glad to hear you and your family are well! The move sounds awful, but at least you are settled well. I only use Le Creuset as well. I wish I bought my set when I got married. My Mom warned me off them as they are heavy. So as a result, I've gone through multiple sets of pans. It would have been much cheaper to buy the Le Creuset first as these things are made to last forever.



EB -- Oy gevalt reno nightmares. So sorry.
There is a le Creuset outlet at the National Harbor. They have great prices.
The All-Clad is still in great condition. I have had it for 20+ years. I have a lovely collection of adorable Staub cocottes in my kitchen. We have been depending on Blue Apron for meals for six months. We are weaning off. I think I can cook on my own now.
We shall see.
beeble.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> Cordy, caramel leather is the ultimate neutral, IMO.  And I LOVE caramel with grey or white--very rich.  I think it works with almost all of the colors you mentioned, except perhaps pink.  *And GK was referring to the fact that your blue elephant and his caramel bracelet are lovely together!  I say GO FOR IT!*



That is exactly what  meant.  I think gold/caramel etc works with everything.  To me it is a total neutral.  Sorry I was so cryptic.  I came back from the gym and was super sore and couldn't type more than that lol!

BBL...want to hear more about your induction cook top.  I am going to change mine soon and want one.  My little experiment in trying out the concept was to purchase one of those single burner induction cook things from one of the shopping networks.  I purchased a fry pan and sauce pan to use on it.  I love it!  The control is fab!  Yes, I will have to dump 99.99% of my cookware collection, but at this point, I don't care so much anymore.  At first I was resistant to that, but I have mellowed  Which brand did you go for?


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Mindi B said:


> BEEBLE!




Mindi


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> I think your answer is profound but I can't figure out what it means yet.  I feel like the student of the spiritual master who has been given an answer like "the sound of one hand clapping".
> 
> 
> 
> So you think it would be ok?  I hope I start to stumble over pictures of outfits with this combination.  I have seen pictures of Carolyn Bessette and Kylie Jenner carrying similar bags but they were wearing either cream or black.
> 
> Here is a picture of the color.  I feel like it would be a bad idea to show the bag.


 


*Cordeliere*, the color is divine.  Not being a person who pays super attention to H colors (hey, I have my Prussian blue and my toundra K's and I'm set) but who does read fashion mags regularly, your bag is the color of the most divine Ricky bag I recently saw advertised.  These bags are Ralph's equivalent of an H bag, they are his high-end line.  I would love to own a bag that color.  I've never had a bag in the tan fam.  That particular color of yours is so rich and classic but you don't see it coming and going.    


 If you got some sandals or shoes in the same colorway (should be easy in as pre-fall starts coming into the stores) I would think that this would make your outfit look pulled together in a way that overrides the question you have of whether your tan bag goes with cassis, orchid, white, etc.   You'd be playing the neutral card which overrides the "matchy-matchy" concept of fashion.   I remember seeing an Elegance mag in the 80s which showed a deep rich tan like you have with a deep aubergine in an outfit together.  Looked divine.  If you are like me after a while whether the bag "goes with" particular clothing colors won't matter simply because the bag has become your go-to bag.   


 I got a Coach bag several years ago from Amazon when Coach was transitioning to Reed Krakoff management and so standardizing its designs in a certain direction with particular looks and cws.  I didn't use the bag for years, just packed it away.  It is black with big gold grommets (each somewhat larger than a quarter) with orangey-red leather inside the grommets.  It's basically a polka-dot bag.  I love polka dots and grommets and wild-looking and this bag fits the bill.  Now, I have maybe a couple of outfits that truly coordinate with the bag.  But I don't care.   The bag is nutty looking and one-of-a-kind and that's what I like about it.   If you see someone carrying a bag like that, wave to them b/c it's probably me!


I predict if you get that H bag you'll come to the point where you love it and use it without caring whether it harmonizes with a particular outfit on any one day.   That's the point of a "go to" bag:  it supercedes whatever outfit you're wearing.  And that's particularly the point of carrying an H bag.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> [
> I remember seeing an Elegance mag in the 80s which showed a deep rich tan like you have with a deep aubergine in an outfit together.  Looked divine.



I had not thought of the aubergine shade of purple with this leather.  That would be divine.  



gracekelly said:


> That is exactly what  meant.  I think gold/caramel etc works with everything.  To me it is a total neutral.  Sorry I was so cryptic.



Actually I think there was a deeper message than maybe you intended.  I was trying to take it as a visual example of how it can work, but I need to figure out why it does work in my avatar.  

I don't know if this is the avatar answer, but I suddenly remember the key the success of some of my unconventional color pairings in the past.  The trick for me was picking colors that had about the same intensity.  That may be the answer.


----------



## gracekelly

I like the bag color to pop and in the avatar, it pops against the blue.  Don't know about the intensity.  Yes, that works with some colors like orange and intense lime green, but you can only do that in small doses.

Would this old thread of mine help you?

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/the-red-queen-is-golden-647144.html


----------



## Keren16

Cordeliere said:


> Another person migrating over from cafe.   I want to ask an opinion.
> 
> Do you ever fall for a bag that doesn't really go with the clothes in your closet?  I am having an online fling with a bag in a color that I would call caramel.  It might be gold.  It might be some unidentified tan.   It is not noisette.
> 
> Sounds like a great neutral huh?  Except that my neutrals are black and gray.   Slipping into Hermes speak, for clothes, I love white, cassis, raisin, ciel, and a lilac like pink that I can't translate to Hermes.  And now I live in Florida where tropical colors seem very appropriate.
> 
> I can imagine carrying this caramel sweetie with black or white, but I can't imagine it with the other colors I like.  Maybe other people think this is not a problem.  If this is the case, I would like to hear it.
> 
> Any thoughts?  Should I step away from this bag?
> 
> If I go stupid and buy this, any thoughts how i could build a bridge from my clothes to this bag?  I remember years ago having some sort of natural leather colored shoes that seemed to go with everything.  I was thinking making it look like just leather color by the choice of shoes might help.  Any ideas ladies?




I think caramel color is neutral.  You may be overthinking.  My neutrals are red, black, grey.  I am recently interested in gold, tan, handbags.  And I live in Florida also.  It is appropriate for the climate.  
If you buy the bag, I don't think you would regret the purchase.  It's a change from your other color family's.  Just in case, check the seller's return policy


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

gracekelly said:


> That is exactly what  meant.  I think gold/caramel etc works with everything.  To me it is a total neutral.  Sorry I was so cryptic.  I came back from the gym and was super sore and couldn't type more than that lol!
> 
> BBL...want to hear more about your induction cook top.  I am going to change mine soon and want one.  My little experiment in trying out the concept was to purchase one of those single burner induction cook things from one of the shopping networks.  I purchased a fry pan and sauce pan to use on it.  I love it!  The control is fab!  Yes, I will have to dump 99.99% of my cookware collection, but at this point, I don't care so much anymore.  At first I was resistant to that, but I have mellowed  Which brand did you go for?



I have only cooked on electric cooktops most of my adult life. I prefer it to gas (ever since I had a choice and my young son said that his friend made a fire when he cooked pancakes.) I love the look of a black ceramic cooktop and how easily it cleans. My last cooktop, a JennAire was great -- very responsive and never a problem with cooking (only the poor downdraft design of the mid-90s.) 

This cooktop is actuall a slide-in range. I had little choice, because the kitchen is so small, we had to make do with the footprint of the original appliances. I knew I wanted induction. Clean and responsive. Nothing gets really hot on the surface of the glass. Oh, it can get warm even when the pot or pan is removed. And the diameter of the pot/pan has to fit within the parameters or it won't cook. _But this is my stove_ I have a GE Profile and it is packed to the gills with bells and whistles. The non-convection mode of the oven, IMO, does not work. I only use convection, but again, that is all I know. There is a warming drawer in which I stored some large pans. Now, I use it to heat up dinner plates. Also on the cook top, there is a "warming zone." This is non-inductive. So, if you use it, don't forget to turn it off when you are done. 
I find that this glass scratches more easily than my JennAire, which I used for 20 years. The JennAire got dirty because food burned on it, but not on induction. 
You have to get used to induction. It cooks so fast that you can burn things that were never a problem before. I have three or four things going against me:

Using unfamiliar cookware
Learning to cook, the "Blue Apron" way
Assuming that turning around to fill a glass with water and the pot on the stove wouldn't burn is a bad assumption
le Creuset, Staub, All-Clad all heats very quickly and should never be allowed to heat up to more than medium on the cooktop
A pot boiling over will not correct itself on my cooktop
DH has a handy way to prevent said pot from boiling over: Place a wooden spoon over the pot and it will not boil over
DH was right
As long as a magnet will stick to the bottom of your pots and pans, you can use them with induction.

beeble


----------



## gracekelly

Balto Bag Lady said:


> I have only cooked on electric cooktops most of my adult life. I prefer it to gas (ever since I had a choice and my young son said that his friend made a fire when he cooked pancakes.) I love the look of a black ceramic cooktop and how easily it cleans. My last cooktop, a JennAire was great -- very responsive and never a problem with cooking (only the poor downdraft design of the mid-90s.)
> 
> This cooktop is actuall a slide-in range. I had little choice, because the kitchen is so small, we had to make do with the footprint of the original appliances. I knew I wanted induction. Clean and responsive. Nothing gets really hot on the surface of the glass. Oh, it can get warm even when the pot or pan is removed. And the diameter of the pot/pan has to fit within the parameters or it won't cook. _But this is my stove_ I have a GE Profile and it is packed to the gills with bells and whistles. The non-convection mode of the oven, IMO, does not work. I only use convection, but again, that is all I know. There is a warming drawer in which I stored some large pans. Now, I use it to heat up dinner plates. Also on the cook top, there is a "warming zone." This is non-inductive. So, if you use it, don't forget to turn it off when you are done.
> I find that this glass scratches more easily than my JennAire, which I used for 20 years. The JennAire got dirty because food burned on it, but not on induction.
> You have to get used to induction. It cooks so fast that you can burn things that were never a problem before. I have three or four things going against me:
> 
> Using unfamiliar cookware
> Learning to cook, the "Blue Apron" way
> Assuming that turning around to fill a glass with water and the pot on the stove wouldn't burn is a bad assumption
> le Creuset, Staub, All-Clad all heats very quickly and should never be allowed to heat up to more than medium on the cooktop
> A pot boiling over will not correct itself on my cooktop
> DH has a handy way to prevent said pot from boiling over: Place a wooden spoon over the pot and it will not boil over
> DH was right
> As long as a magnet will stick to the bottom of your pots and pans, you can use them with induction.
> 
> beeble



Thanks for the wonderful reply.  I replaced a horrid Corning glass cooktop back a million years ago,  That had the problem of never being clean too.  I spent more time cleaning it than cooking on it.  Yes, there is a learning curve with induction and you are so right about not turning your back!.  I turned my back for a millisecond and the tomato soup was all over the counter!    I would have to remodel my entire kitchen for gas and I am not going to do that and I like the idea of the newer tech so that is how I am going to go!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Can I have some remodeling vibes ladies? I have decided to be philosophical about it. Mindi, you are so right about it being a first world problem. But I would really love it for my mosaics to be found. The last thing I want is for my contractor to have to eat the cost of the mosaics--I just want em found.

Getty all cranky about it won't make things better. But I do hate the dust and disruption.

Off to watch a Game of Thrones tonight.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

etoupebirkin said:


> Can I have some remodeling vibes ladies? I have decided to be philosophical about it. Mindi, you are so right about it being a first world problem. But I would really love it for my mosaics to be found. The last thing I want is for my contractor to have to eat the cost of the mosaics--I just want em found.
> 
> Getty all cranky about it won't make things better. But I do hate the dust and disruption.
> 
> Off to watch a Game of Thrones tonight.



Oh man, EB. We worked with such a great company. They provided us with the binder. Granted, we weren't dealing with such precious tiles, but they had to be hand-crafted for our kitchen. And, we had to wait for them to be ready. Since I slept through most of the work (the kitchen is the other side of the house. They would let themselves in, do what had to be done and slip out. The foreman/supervisor would show up weekly, at least. We were very, very lucky. We did have a bad tiling snafu, but they ordered some more trim tile (another six weeks) and then repaired some sloppy work. 
We went to the kitchen place that has done four generations of our family's kitchens decided not to follow up with us thinking our job was going to be too small. Jerks. 
We didn't do the bathrooms.
Now I am afraid.
beeble.


----------



## ck21

Beeble!  Great to see you!

Loving the discussion of pairing caramel with colors.  It is my favorite neutral.  I think I like it most with red.

Big, brave meeting is scheduled for the 27th.  Enough time to color my hair and plan an outfit!


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> Beeble!  Great to see you!
> 
> Loving the discussion of pairing caramel with colors.  It is my favorite neutral.  I think I like it most with red.
> 
> Big, brave meeting is scheduled for the 27th.  Enough time to color my hair and plan an outfit!



*crossng fingers CK!!!*


----------



## andee

I am sure there is an oven in my kitchen but I don't go in there.


----------



## JulesB68

etoupebirkin said:


> Beeble, Glad to hear you and your family are well! The move sounds awful, but at least you are settled well. I only use Le Creuset as well. I wish I bought my set when I got married. My Mom warned me off them as they are heavy. So as a result, I've gone through multiple sets of pans. It would have been much cheaper to buy the *Le Creuset first as these things are made to last forever*.



Unless you put them in the dishwasher! I have a wonderful friend who says if it can't go in the dishwasher, it's not designed to be in her house. Turns out those Le Creuset weren't supposed to be in mine either!  
I love my Le Pentole pans. Well made, even heat distribution and _can_ go in the dishwasher or use on an induction hob. A few years ago the company that was manufacturing them was having difficulties and I was worried that I might not be able to get more when I needed it, as a result I now have two houses with enough cookware to start a small catering school!

In a game of Top Trumps, I think I can play the winning card, having knocked down to rebuild with basement and living in the house next door throughout! Still haven't finished with the snagging and I could recount some fairly horrendous stories about the builders, but you're probably eating breakfast, so I'd better not!


----------



## Mindi B

andee said:


> I am sure there is an oven in my kitchen but I don't go in there.





EB, of COURSE you want your mosaics found!  I didn't mean to diminish the significance of this issue at all--I repeat, I would be LIVID.  I am vibing like crazy for you.

ck, that is SO EXCITING!  Go, you!


----------



## Mindi B

Jules, sometime (after breakfast) I would love to hear about some of your experiences with that rebuild.  I am occasionally tempted to do something similar--I love our location but hate our house--and I suspect your stories would safely knock that idea right out of my head.


----------



## Mindi B

Miss Olive is having her teeth cleaned today at her regular vet's.  Please sent doggy-dental vibes for her!  I certainly don't expect any issues, but always worry.  She's my old furgrrl!


----------



## Cordeliere

Keren16 said:


> I think caramel color is neutral.  You may be overthinking.  My neutrals are red, black, grey.  I am recently interested in gold, tan, handbags.  And I live in Florida also.  It is appropriate for the climate.
> If you buy the bag, I don't think you would regret the purchase.  It's a change from your other color family's.  Just in case, check the seller's return policy



Thanks for the input.  



ck21 said:


> Loving the discussion of pairing caramel with colors.  It is my favorite neutral.  I think I like it most with red.


I had no idea caramel was so popular with people.   Thanks for input.


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> Jules, sometime (after breakfast) I would love to hear about some of your experiences with that rebuild.  I am occasionally tempted to do something similar--I love our location but hate our house--and I suspect your stories would safely knock that idea right out of my head.



My turn to enable you.  And this will give you some before breakfast food for thought.

We did something sort of like what you want to do--built a home on an existing lot.  When moving to Florida we could not find a house we like in the neighborhood we wanted.  One house we really liked was on a busy street.  There was another one that was acceptable but I would have spent mega bucks remodeling the bathrooms, etc.  We were in escrow for it but then a title defect was discovered.  We finally decided to build.  It was not easy to find an acceptably priced lot with a tear down house, but we did.  It had a 1948 900 sq foot ranch style house on it.  

We did a modification of the plan of the house that was on the busy street.  Smaller laundry--bigger home office.  En suite bath in every bedroom.  Added a foyer and front porch.   Paired down the gymnasium sized bath in the master. Made the living room and kitchen a little cozier size.   (the inspiration house was a model home).  And we went for a more traditional facade than is typical Florida home.  Our house turned out fabulously.  

The single best thing about a custom home is that everything is the exact right size and all space has a planned purpose.  No room is too big and no room is too small.  There are no rooms that you think "well what are we going to do with that".   The house is supremely functional for us.  The second best thing is the windows.  The amount of light in the house is killer.  That is a big deal for me.  And third is I don't have to look at any eye-sores from other peoples decisions past.  The fourth best thing is the house is as quiet as a tomb and air conditioning is so quiet you can't tell when it is on or off.

Building a custom home is stressful but not so stressful that I would be unwilling to do it a again.  The best way to go into to it is to plan, plan, plan and to have a really good idea of what you want.  I included my furniture arrangement on the draft plans and that helped a lot.   The number of decisions you have to make is mind blowing.  People get decision wary.  All and all I had to make about 500 finish decisions.  That number includes lots of things I considered, had them price, and then I rejected.  But it was still a decision.

We used a builder known for high quality and service.  We had a really good experience, but it was all because of the superintendent who was ultimately assigned to us.  We were originally assigned the detail stickler with 12 years experience who gave us the "who's your daddy" feel.  He retired and they assigned us a guy who was new to the company.  We gave him a chance but after a few interactions I could see the communication was not going to work.  I threw a temper tantrum with the builder that lasted three weeks.  The new guy was not going to build my house.  Then they gave us someone who was beyond fabulous.  We really clicked.  He made ever issue I had go away with no hassle.  

So the moral is the building superintendent is the key.   He is the one who makes sure subs show up when they are supposed to and do the quality work they can but often don't do.   And he was the one who picked the particular subs for our job.  Big variety in quality of subs and for the most part the ones he picked were really good.  I have talked to other people who built in the same time frame with our builder who did not have the good experience we did because their sales person was not clear enough in the contract or because their superintendent was not as good.

And yes we had things disappear from the building site.  We had a light for over our pool table that the electricians were to install.  Because it was in a packing box and the lamp parts were wrapped in newspaper, the subs thought it was trash and filled it with more trash and it got thrown out.   All open boxes are presumed to be trash receptacles by subs.   We also had someone steal a door off one of he bathroom vanities.  You've got to wonder why someone wanted that.

I think building a custom home is a lot like being pregnant.  The nine months suck, but after you have the baby, you forget.   The suckiest part is that it is 9 months of low grade conflict.  Arguing over what items in the contract meant, arguing with accounting over what you should have to pay for things when they come back with ridiculous bids, (through the superintendent) arguing with subs to redo things or to fix things that are not done right.  It took me three months after closing to get out of mama bear mode and not be geared up for conflict every day.

If you can build a house you love on your site, go for it.  More than likely, you will love the result.  You have the advantage of knowing what you love about your site and can tweak the design to emphasize that.  

For us, building was a good dollar decision.  Immediately after we built it, it appraised for $100,000 more than we paid for it.  It was also cheaper than the alternatives because it is so space efficient.   We were able to accomplish what we wanted in 3150 sq feet.  The other builders model home in the neighborhood run about 3400 sq feet.  So our house cost us about $250,000-300,000 less the other newly built alternatives.

Mindi  just think of all the closets you could incorporate into the design.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, hugs for Ms Olive.  I am sure she'll be fine.  When do you expect
a report?

CK, I am so excited for you! 

All these contracting nightmares make mine seem small, though ongoing.


----------



## Kyokei

Mindi B said:


> Miss Olive is having her teeth cleaned today at her regular vet's.  Please sent doggy-dental vibes for her!  I certainly don't expect any issues, but always worry.  She's my old furgrrl!



Sending good vibes your way!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, Kyokei.  And I'm sending some back for your dad's surgery: May all go smoothly and the results be beneficial!  
I'm off to pick up Miss O now.  The vet said things went well--we'll see how awake she is!


----------



## Mindi B

Miss Olive seems to be doing well.  She had one broken tooth, and when the vet removed it, it turns out she had developed a fistula leading into her nose. . . so it is undoubtedly a good thing that she had this work done.  Now the tooth and its nerves are gone, the fistula is closed, and she will probably be more comfortable.  Otherwise, she still has ALL her teeth--at 15 1/2!  That's pretty awesome, especially for a little dog; she must have good dental genes.  We'll keep a close eye on her tonight, but fingers crossed she will heal quickly.  The vet said she did well under anesthetic.  Thanks for your good thoughts, Chatsters!


----------



## Kyokei

Mindi B said:


> Miss Olive seems to be doing well.  She had one broken tooth, and when the vet removed it, it turns out she had developed a fistula leading into her nose. . . so it is undoubtedly a good thing that she had this work done.  Now the tooth and its nerves are gone, the fistula is closed, and she will probably be more comfortable.  Otherwise, she still has ALL her teeth--at 15 1/2!  That's pretty awesome, especially for a little dog; she must have good dental genes.  We'll keep a close eye on her tonight, but fingers crossed she will heal quickly.  The vet said she did well under anesthetic.  Thanks for your good thoughts, Chatsters!



Fingers crossed for her healing and glad it went well!

If you don't mind, what breed is she? I love dogs and hope to adopt a senior dog some day when I settle down in one city where I know I will be for a few years.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, I hope Olive's OK!!!

Tiles still missing....


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Miss Olive seems to be doing well.  She had one broken tooth, and when the vet removed it, it turns out she had developed a fistula leading into her nose. . . so it is undoubtedly a good thing that she had this work done.  Now the tooth and its nerves are gone, the fistula is closed, and she will probably be more comfortable.  Otherwise, she still has ALL her teeth--at 15 1/2!  That's pretty awesome, especially for a little dog; she must have good dental genes.  We'll keep a close eye on her tonight, but fingers crossed she will heal quickly.  The vet said she did well under anesthetic.  Thanks for your good thoughts, Chatsters!



Great news! She'll be back to normal in no time, and probably eating up a storm, too!


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> Mindi, I hope Olive's OK!!!
> 
> Tiles still missing....



ullhairo you think the Contractor has learned anything from this, like the need for Inventory Control in his business. Truly mind boggling.  Hope it is resolved for you soonest and you can piece your life back together again eb!


----------



## csshopper

Mindi- that Miss Olive is a marvel. Some of it is probably due to good genes, but I bet most of it is attributable to excellent care and loving in the Mr and Mrs Mindi home.


----------



## pursecrzy

Awesome news Mindi!

EB, sorry to hear the tiles are still AWOL.

CK- vibes for your meeting


----------



## etoupebirkin

Ladies, I am worshiping the power of Ferrari-Carrano Sauvignon Blanc to anesthetize my troubles.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ck21 said:


> Beeble!  Great to see you!
> 
> Loving the discussion of pairing caramel with colors.  It is my favorite neutral.  I think I like it most with red.
> 
> *Big, brave meeting is scheduled for the 27th.*  Enough time to color my hair and plan an outfit!



Yay!  Go, CK!  Wishing you the best possible outcome!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

andee said:


> I am sure there is an oven in my kitchen but I don't go in there.



Andee, I'm thinking about using mine to store sweaters!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> Miss Olive seems to be doing well.  She had one broken tooth, and when the vet removed it, it turns out she had developed a fistula leading into her nose. . . so it is undoubtedly a good thing that she had this work done.  Now the tooth and its nerves are gone, the fistula is closed, and she will probably be more comfortable.  Otherwise, she still has ALL her teeth--at 15 1/2!  That's pretty awesome, especially for a little dog; she must have good dental genes.  We'll keep a close eye on her tonight, but fingers crossed she will heal quickly.  The vet said she did well under anesthetic.  Thanks for your good thoughts, Chatsters!



Mindi, Miss Olive is amazing!  I'm so glad her dental issues are behind you both!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, hoping for the quick recovery of your beautiful tiles!


----------



## etoupebirkin

They have stopped all work on my house. The tile company, contractor and I are going to have a walk through of the house to document the missing tiles.

Since it will probably take an extra month before work can start again, I've asked my contractor to remove the construction debris, so that I can have partial use of my garage.

I am looking at the end game -- what do I want--what's possible and working back from there. It doesn't help to get upset.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, EB, that is miserable.  I'm so sorry.  Is there the slightest chance the mosaics can be reordered, or is that impossible?  I was actually thinking about this last night, lying in bed (I know, get a life, Mindi).  Do you think the mosaics were not misplaced, but misappropriated?  Someone might have thought a quick deal on the side could net them a nice piece of change, given the retail value involved.  Perhaps the contractor should contact the police.  And maybe, if the mosaics were pilfered, just the threat of police could lead to them being miraculously "found."
I know, I sound paranoid.  But just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they ain't out to get ya.


----------



## Mindi B

Kyokei, Olive and her adopted brother, Henry, are Chihuahua mixes.  In Olive, the emphasis is on the "Chi"; in Henry, the emphasis is on the "mix"!  He has legs for days, that one.  Miss Olive has little T-Rex legs that we laugh at (we are not kind).
Olive had a pretty good night--a little restless, but no signs of significant distress.  We'll try her with some soft breakfast shortly and see how that goes.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, The mosaics are pretty unique and striking, so I kind of doubt someone would steal them. You have to have some cohones to use them. And if you use them in a bathroom application, you need the framing tile which is not missing. What I really think happened is that the tiles delivered to another company's job site or is in the tile warehouse mislabeled. The tile warehouse did open the box and inspect the mosaics.

The mosaics can and will be replaced. I'm hoping it will delay my project by a month.


----------



## Mindi B

Got it.  Well, I am glad you can replace them.  Though of course you shouldn't have to.  I hope the contractor is mortified.  Mortified!  He should be.  Absolutely zero excuses for this ridiculous carelessness.


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> *Fingers crossed CK*
> 
> I've been super busy and aggravated at the same time. Renovation started and is not going well. The contractor misplaced the $13K custom tile mosaics. Waiting to see where they are, because they are the central features to both bathrooms. My contractor purchased $50K worth of tile and fixtures and did not inventory them when they were delivered to his warehouse. The foreman has been absent and I've had to project manage my project in ways I had not imagined. I created a binder for the workmen (who are wonderful) that included the contract/plans, tile order and fixture order. That way they could figure things out.
> 
> I could use an Arnold Palmer; I might add a healthy splash of Vodka, too.
> 
> On a nice note, DD surprised me and came home last night.



Yikes EB!   I'd be aggravated too about the mosaic!   Makes you wonder about the contractor's business organization.  For your sake I hope they're found as I'm sure you don't want to hold up the installation.   Last year this time outpr kitchen renovation had started...I'm so thankful it's this year now!   On the light note, the renovation will be worth it!


----------



## ouija board

EB, I'n so sorry to hear about the tile! Good that the tile can be reordered, but the delay just sucks.


----------



## etoupebirkin

More news. The two pallets of material were individually shrink wrapped in Baltimore by the tile company. So that is where I think the material is located.

At least the people cleaned out the construction debris out of my garage.


----------



## Mindi B

So you think the mosaics are still in Baltimore?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, I hope your gorgeous mosaic tiles are sitting in Baltimore just waiting to be picked up!  Keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mindi B

Kind of a down day for me today, but Miss Olive is doing great!  She has been eating like a champ and clearly feels well.  Perhaps she was in discomfort from that broken tooth for some time and is delighted to have it gone!  Makes me mad at myself that I didn't recognize the need to address the teeth sooner, but glad it got done.  Who knows, perhaps she will be inspired to write some more doggerel!  It's been a long time since she's pestered Chat with her rhymes. . . .


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, sorry about your day, but so happy Miss Olive is feeling so much better!

I've been in a funk for 2 weeks and can't seem to shake it.  It's partly this lousy weather.


----------



## lulilu

CG, it is miserable weather here too -- cold and pouring rain.  And when we had sun yesterday, the wind was crazy and it was freezing.  It does make me feel listless and have little energy for anything.

I would love to hear how you find your way out of it.


----------



## lulilu

I do have some good news.  My youngest DS, who is about to end his time in the service in a few months, got admitted to Columbia.  His father and I are thrilled because he was just about to accept the offer he got from UNC Chapel Hill, which is 9 hours away.  Now, he will be so much closer to home, and DS1 lives in NYC and will be a support to him for the transition.


----------



## Kyokei

Cavalier Girl said:


> Mindi, sorry about your day, but so happy Miss Olive is feeling so much better!
> 
> I've been in a funk for 2 weeks and can't seem to shake it.  It's partly this lousy weather.




I have also been in a weather induced funk. All of this rain is depressing...


----------



## Cavalier Girl

lulilu said:


> CG, it is miserable weather here too -- cold and pouring rain.  And when we had sun yesterday, the wind was crazy and it was freezing.  It does make me feel listless and have little energy for anything.
> 
> I would love to hear how you find your way out of it.



Luli, I'm going to visit the breeder of my Cavaliers.  She has two litters of puppies....6 are 4 1/2 weeks old and 5 are 3 weeks old.  I swear, if that doesn't help, I'll know I'm a useless case!    Thank goodness they're too young for me to sneak one into my pocket to bring home with me!

For a longer term fix, I'm planning a Christmas trip with friends to a warm climate.  We're already dreading the drama of the holiday season, so we've decided to skip it.

Hope your funk passes soon.  It's no fun, is it?  I suspect you and I are suffering from the same malaise.  Sending lots of hugs your way.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

lulilu said:


> I do have some good news.  My youngest DS, who is about to end his time in the service in a few months, got admitted to Columbia.  His father and I are thrilled because he was just about to accept the offer he got from UNC Chapel Hill, which is 9 hours away.  Now, he will be so much closer to home, and DS1 lives in NYC and will be a support to him for the transition.



Lula, I'm thrilled for DS, but even more thrilled for you!  Both are great schools!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Kyokei said:


> I have also been in a weather induced funk. All of this rain is depressing...



Isn't it awful, Kyokei?  I feel as though I'm going to start growing moss between my toes.    It's such a shame when it's the middle of May and your priorities are keeping dry and warm.


----------



## Kyokei

Cavalier Girl said:


> Isn't it awful, Kyokei?  I feel as though I'm going to start growing moss between my toes.    It's such a shame when it's the middle of May and your priorities are keeping dry and warm.



I agree. I was just venting in the Cafe about this. Not to mention my daily life involves a lot of walking outside; the rain makes me dread even leaving home. Especially if it's pouring on a day that was supposed to be fun, like shopping at H or Bergdorfs.


----------



## Kyokei

lulilu said:


> I do have some good news.  My youngest DS, who is about to end his time in the service in a few months, got admitted to Columbia.  His father and I are thrilled because he was just about to accept the offer he got from UNC Chapel Hill, which is 9 hours away.  Now, he will be so much closer to home, and DS1 lives in NYC and will be a support to him for the transition.



Congratulations! Columbia is a great school.


----------



## chaneljewel

Congrats to your son, lulilu.   I know you feel better that he's closer to home.
The weather here has been 'yuck' too.   Lots of rain and cold.  I had to cover so many plants Sunday night because of frost.  And then there were the ones that I had to bring indoors.  Frustrating to say the least.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

I don't know if we are still discussing caramel as a great neutral, but I do have a photo of two bags, 1 is gold and the other _we think, but never really knew_ is caramel. Both are great neutrals, but here are the differences:


----------



## Kyokei

Balto Bag Lady said:


> I don't know if we are still discussing caramel as a great neutral, but I do have a photo of two bags, 1 is gold and the other _we think, but never really knew_ is caramel. Both are great neutrals, but here are the differences:



Both bags are absolutely beautiful. I love this color family.


----------



## eagle1002us

Balto Bag Lady said:


> I don't know if we are still discussing caramel as a great neutral, but I do have a photo of two bags, 1 is gold and the other _we think, but never really knew_ is caramel. Both are great neutrals, but here are the differences:


 


Classy duo!    (Welcome back beeble!)


----------



## etoupebirkin

lulilu said:


> I do have some good news.  My youngest DS, who is about to end his time in the service in a few months, got admitted to Columbia.  His father and I are thrilled because he was just about to accept the offer he got from UNC Chapel Hill, which is 9 hours away.  Now, he will be so much closer to home, and DS1 lives in NYC and will be a support to him for the transition.



Congrats Lulilu!!! Columbia s a great school. It's so nice to have the kids nearby. I've been spoiled for the past couple of years because both DS and DD were within driving distance. Now DS is a 10-hour drive away. 

DD is applying to Med School right now. I'm hoping she'll stay close to home. Her first choice right now is GW because they have a wonderful emergency medical program. That would suit me fine!


----------



## Mindi B

CG, puppies?!  There are few things more uplifting than puppies.  Can you take a few pictures to share?  I need some puppies.
lulilu, huge congrats to your son, and what happy news that he will be closer to you and close to his brother!
I agree with everyone that this weather is not helpful to my mood.  I don't mind cool, but the grey and wet and windy is the pits.  However, I am watching the news from the American southwest and south and feeling lucky that at least our miserable weather isn't violent.
Is everyone okay who does live in those areas?  No flooding, hail damage?  Be safe.


----------



## ouija board

I thought my outdoor furniture was going to lift right off the balcony last night! I don't mind the rain or cool weather, being in a drought prone area, but the wind gets scary at times. Now, if I had to walk everywhere in this rain, it would be a whole different story!

Lulilu, major congratulations on DS getting into Columbia!!


----------



## lulilu

etoupebirkin said:


> Congrats Lulilu!!! Columbia s a great school. It's so nice to have the kids nearby. I've been spoiled for the past couple of years because both DS and DD were within driving distance. Now DS is a 10-hour drive away.
> 
> DD is applying to Med School right now. I'm hoping she'll stay close to home. Her first choice right now is GW because they have a wonderful emergency medical program. That would suit me fine!



EB, my two oldest attended the same undergrad as your DD.  That is 5.5-6 hours from home and as far as I'd like them to go.  You were lucky she was so close and in-state!  Fingers crossed she gets her top choice of med school.  You have a lot to be proud of with both kids!

I do think that part of the thing is just in my mind.  Even though NYC is much closer, he will probably be too busy to come home much lol.  We don't see DS1 all that much as both he and his wife are so busy with their jobs and want to crash on weekends (and they have to work on weekends usually too).


----------



## lulilu

Cavalier Girl said:


> Luli, I'm going to visit the breeder of my Cavaliers.  She has two litters of puppies....6 are 4 1/2 weeks old and 5 are 3 weeks old.  I swear, if that doesn't help, I'll know I'm a useless case!    Thank goodness they're too young for me to sneak one into my pocket to bring home with me!
> 
> For a longer term fix, I'm planning a Christmas trip with friends to a warm climate.  We're already dreading the drama of the holiday season, so we've decided to skip it.
> 
> Hope your funk passes soon.  It's no fun, is it?  I suspect you and I are suffering from the same malaise.  Sending lots of hugs your way.



CG, I am jealous on both counts -- puppy visit and a warm holiday vacation.  Both terrific ideas.


----------



## lulilu

Thanks everyone for the good thoughts.  Now I worry (worry was bred into me) about him having a smooth and timely exit and trip home from HI.  With the military, you never know, especially his work unit.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> Luli, I'm going to visit the breeder of my Cavaliers.  She has two litters of puppies....6 are 4 1/2 weeks old and 5 are 3 weeks old.  I swear, if that doesn't help, I'll know I'm a useless case!    Thank goodness they're too young for me to sneak one into my pocket to bring home with me!
> 
> For a longer term fix, I'm planning a Christmas trip with friends to a warm climate.  We're already dreading the drama of the holiday season, so we've decided to skip it.
> 
> Hope your funk passes soon.  It's no fun, is it?  I suspect you and I are suffering from the same malaise.  Sending lots of hugs your way.




PUPPIES!!!  I bet one's gonna come home with you--eventually!!! 

Congrats on the winter trip. Hope it's someplace fun!!! Don't blame you on the drama one single bit.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, any progress on locating your tiles?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Nope!
Tomorrow, the big guns are being brought out--my husband, who is one of the leading litigators in the US.

Today's issue: One of the missing items was the bathroom fixture for the master bath. I just got an email from the Fergusons, the store from which I bought all the appliances/fixtures from. Evidently, the fixture I wanted is no longer available. And I don't like my options. So now I need to shop for that.

Please note that I prepaid for said appliances and fixtures in March. So the cost for the fixture will need to be deducted at the end. DH and I now think this Reno is way over his head. He should have refused to do this project. It's not that he can't do the work, he's not organized to manage this type of renovation.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, crap, EB.  But it is rather nice to have your DH on hand.  If I ever do a major reno, can I borrow him?  I feel sort of sorry for the contractor, but he really should have known better--and now that he's in, he'd better step up.


----------



## ck21

I'm sorry to those of those enduring unpleasant weather.  We had a long series of cold, dreary days and I it was so hard to be upbeat or energetic.

Paging OB--hot spots.  Have trimmed the fur, put on the dreaded come and applied an over the counter spray.  Is that likely to cure it?


----------



## Cordeliere

etoupebirkin said:


> Nope!
> Tomorrow, the big guns are being brought out--*my husband, who is one of the leading litigators in the US.*




Wow.  I would be so proud to be able to say that.   Power and competence is so sexy.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, poor Bailey!  Sounds like you're being aggressive with those nasty hot spots, ck, which is good.  I hate to see a critter in discomfort.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi and Cordeliere, DH is a pretty neat guy to have around. He won't be nasty or unpleasant; he's just incredibly persuasive. He analyzes arguments, counters and doesn't take baloney.

He's my in case of emergency, break glass guy. I don't ask him to get involved in household issues often, because generally, I can handle things easily. 

On the good news front, the contractor is crediting me $400 for the fixture, so I'll go to some lighting stores and find a new one.

Now if I only knew when construction would resume.


----------



## Mindi B

Is a search going on in Baltimore for the mosaics, EB?


----------



## etoupebirkin

I assume so. There was radio silence about the matter yesterday. So that's why I'm asking DH to get involved. We want to know the status of the search as well as a time frame for when the tiles will be reordered and when the renovation will proceed.


----------



## Mindi B

That info is certainly owed you.  I HATE not knowing what is going on, and contractors are generally (in my experience) not great about keeping clients informed.  I'm sure your DH will be able to make your (very reasonable) expectations explicit.  Keeping good thoughts going for you.


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> I'm sorry to those of those enduring unpleasant weather.  We had a long series of cold, dreary days and I it was so hard to be upbeat or energetic.
> 
> Paging OB--hot spots.  Have trimmed the fur, put on the dreaded come and applied an over the counter spray.  Is that likely to cure it?




If it's really oozing and red, then he may need antibiotics, but if you caught it early enough, stopping the constant licking will usually do the trick. Does he have allergies?


----------



## ck21

ouija board said:


> If it's really oozing and red, then he may need antibiotics, but if you caught it early enough, stopping the constant licking will usually do the trick. Does he have allergies?




Thanks, OB!!
No allergies we are aware of.  Second hot spot in 4 years, so this hasn't been a recurring problem.  The affected area is large, warm and red though I wouldn't call it oozing.


----------



## Kyokei

Well... my father was supposed to have an operation today but last night it was held off... The doctors need more time to do tests to be sure he is okay after his last hospitalization before undergoing it.

Hoping he is able to get it done soon.


----------



## scarf1

Kyokei said:


> Well... my father was supposed to have an operation today but last night it was held off... The doctors need more time to do tests to be sure he is okay after his last hospitalization before undergoing it.
> 
> Hoping he is able to get it done soon.


Hoping all goes well! Sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Kyokei said:


> Well... my father was supposed to have an operation today but last night it was held off... The doctors need more time to do tests to be sure he is okay after his last hospitalization before undergoing it.
> 
> Hoping he is able to get it done soon.


Good luck with your Dad! Many of us here have been through the same thing. But that does not make it easier for you.
(((Hugs)))


----------



## ck21

Gah.  Thought we caught the hot spot in time, but Bailey is clearly miserable.  Couldn't get her an appt tonight, so she's going in tomorrow morning.  Poor girl...


----------



## Kyokei

scarf1 said:


> Hoping all goes well! Sending positive thoughts your way!





etoupebirkin said:


> Good luck with your Dad! Many of us here have been through the same thing. But that does not make it easier for you.
> (((Hugs)))



Thank you both very much. And it does help a bit to hear that I am in company that can relate.


----------



## Mindi B

Kyokei, I am so sorry to hear this.  Of course you want to do what the doctors think best, but when you have been waiting and worrying about something, additional delay is painful.  Please keep us posted on your dad's progress (to the degree that you are comfortable doing so, of course).  As EB said, many here have elderly/ill parents, myself included, and have a sense of what you are going through. 

ck, poor Bailey-boo!  Do let us know what the vet does.  I hope some cortisone and anti-bacterial thingamajigs will help your girl start feeling better soon.  

CG, I am awaiting a Puppy Report.


----------



## lulilu

Kyokei said:


> Thank you both very much. And it does help a bit to hear that I am in company that can relate.



Sending good thoughts your way Kyokei.  Hope all is progressing well soon.

CK, let us know how poor Bailey is doing.


----------



## ck21

Getting medicine for poor Bailey.  Let's hope this gets her feeling better!!


----------



## ouija board

Kyokei, hope your dad's tests are completed quickly so that he can have the operation. 

Ck, glad that Bailey is on meds and hopefully feeling better soon!


----------



## csshopper

Vibes for all the Chat family dealing with stresses of human family, furry family, and domicile rehabs and sales issues, Kyokei,ck, eb, tesi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

And ck, special wishes for a great outcome from your big meet-up next Friday. Have you picked out your outfit yet?


----------



## ck21

csshopper said:


> Vibes for all the Chat family dealing with stresses of human family, furry family, and domicile rehabs and sales issues, Kyokei,ck, eb, tesi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> And ck, special wishes for a great outcome from your big meet-up next Friday. Have you picked out your outfit yet?




I think so.  I'm leaning toward a bright blue dress that is vibrant and fits like a dream (thanks to the Nordstrom tailors).  To not look overdressed, I think I'm pairing it with a gold/silver (subtle metallic) wedge sandal.


----------



## tesi

lulilu-  congrats to ds on the columbia admission.  my lovely stepson is a columbia man, as is his eventual wife!  close to home and a fabulous school.

ck-   good luck on your meeting and best of health to poor bailey.

eb- that reno you are in the midst of frightens me.  you are more than competent to handle it all, but incompetence of others often overrides our own skills.  crossing fingers for you.

hugs to all-  been absent but sending warm wishes.   this house for sale prep is a bear.  i'm presuming moving will be no picnic either.  (get it- bear and the picnic?)  i feel like mindi with a witty pun!  

xoxoxo from here, and there, north and south, but very east.......


----------



## Kyokei

Thank you all very much for the well wishes; it's really appreciated. The delay is very frustrating especially since it was found out last minute...

I have dinner and lounge reservations coming up soon and I'm thinking of just canceling them. Not sure if I'm in the mood to go.


----------



## ouija board

I completely understand the frustration. My dad went through those delays several times when he was ill. Once, he fasted 12 hours for a procedure, then found out that it was delayed till the next day...so then he had to fast again...not a nice thing to do to a sick patient, even when there's a medically necessary reason for it.


----------



## Kyokei

ouija board said:


> I completely understand the frustration. My dad went through those delays several times when he was ill. Once, he fasted 12 hours for a procedure, then found out that it was delayed till the next day...so then he had to fast again...not a nice thing to do to a sick patient, even when there's a medically necessary reason for it.



I am so sorry to hear that, that is terrible.

I have a few medical issues and have been on the receiving end of a very similar situation before...


----------



## Mindi B

Oh my gosh, OB, my mom had the same thing happen!  Made me furious!  Ridiculous to put a patient through that.
Hoping everyone has a weekend full of peace and/or good news.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> Kyokei, I am so sorry to hear this.  Of course you want to do what the doctors think best, but when you have been waiting and worrying about something, additional delay is painful.  Please keep us posted on your dad's progress (to the degree that you are comfortable doing so, of course).  As EB said, many here have elderly/ill parents, myself included, and have a sense of what you are going through.
> 
> ck, poor Bailey-boo!  Do let us know what the vet does.  I hope some cortisone and anti-bacterial thingamajigs will help your girl start feeling better soon.
> 
> *CG, I am awaiting a Puppy Report*.



Mindi, just for you!  Puppies first non milk wagon food.


----------



## csshopper

CG, it must have been tempting to scoop them all up and take them home. Adorable! I could feel their silky  ears and smell their puppy breath (yes, I'm weird) just by looking at them.


----------



## Mindi B

PUPPIES!   Thank you so much, CG!  So fabulous!  Is there any difference in popularity between the fawn/white and black/white Cavs?


----------



## Mindi B

ck, how's Bailey doing?


----------



## megt10

Cavalier Girl said:


> Mindi, just for you!  Puppies first non milk wagon food.



Aww, they are so cute! Love puppies.


----------



## ouija board

Cavalier puppies are SO freaking cute! Thanks for sharing!

I know it's been nearly a decade (!) since DD was an infant, but I didn't realize just how much baby paraphernalia had changed. Not sure if I'd say "improved" though. (I apologize in advance for ruining everyone's lunch/brunch) I was recently shopping for a baby shower gift and came across a device called the Snot Sucker. You'd think it is some ingenious vacuum device that gently extracts boogers without harming the baby or requiring mom to get her fingers dirty. Nope, it's all manual, using a tube and, well, sucking. The idea is that the stuff doesn't make it ALL the way down the tube, but let's be real. It's gonna happen. [emoji13] Who comes up with these ideas??? And did this product end up on Shark Tank, because I'd love to see the sharks' reactions. 

Ok, back to your regular, non-gross programming....


----------



## Mindi B

Oh. My. Gosh.
Well, no dinner for me tonight.
Thanks, Weej.


----------



## ouija board

You're welcome, lol! I figured if anyone was trying to diet, the imagery would help curb any cravings


----------



## Mindi B

Yeah, that is definitely the effect.  Eeeeeeesh.


----------



## ck21

ouija board said:


> Cavalier puppies are SO freaking cute! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I know it's been nearly a decade (!) since DD was an infant, but I didn't realize just how much baby paraphernalia had changed. Not sure if I'd say "improved" though. (I apologize in advance for ruining everyone's lunch/brunch) I was recently shopping for a baby shower gift and came across a device called the Snot Sucker. You'd think it is some ingenious vacuum device that gently extracts boogers without harming the baby or requiring mom to get her fingers dirty. Nope, it's all manual, using a tube and, well, sucking. The idea is that the stuff doesn't make it ALL the way down the tube, but let's be real. It's gonna happen. [emoji13] Who comes up with these ideas??? And did this product end up on Shark Tank, because I'd love to see the sharks' reactions.
> 
> Ok, back to your regular, non-gross programming....




The snot sucker is the bomb.  Gross in concept, but it works.  And, there is a filter in the tube.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, it's just soooo icky, ck.  'Course, there is a good reason I am not a mom. 
I do dog ick.  Just not person ick.


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> The snot sucker is the bomb.  Gross in concept, but it works.  And, there is a filter in the tube.




Ah, that makes more sense with the filter! I didn't stop long enough to read the whole package.


----------



## Mindi B

Unless it's self-cleaning, I am still majorly grossed out.


----------



## ouija board

I'm just glad DD didn't get too snotty until after she learned to blow her own nose!

On a slightly less gross topic, DD told me that she wants a pet snake. If I say no, she'll settle for a lizard. If her pet fish are anything to go by, I'll be the one who ends up raising the live mice and crickets to feed these "pets." I'm thinking I should've said yes to her pleas for a kitten last year.


----------



## lulilu

OB, you are a better woman than I.  I could never agree to a snake.  DD2 got some giant lizard when she was away at school, so it lived here when she came home, in her room.  It died (something to do with laying eggs) and she got another.  It also died, and she gave up.  But she did keep the gross food in the fridge.  yech

I have a great ability to deal with gross bodily functions == of my kids, grandkids and pets.  BUT not of other people's kids.  It's one of those "love conquers all" things I think.


----------



## ouija board

I told her definitely no snakes, and most likely no lizards or other reptiles. I just don't see the commitment in her, right now, to properly care for these animals, and they have such specific needs.  Plus, my dog sitter doesn't take care of reptiles. If we get any pets, it'll be another fish or a kitten, something that doesn't require live food to survive...


----------



## ck21

No snakes in my house.  Ever.  Just couldn't do it.  
Suck snot, yes.  Live with s snake, no.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

The things we do for our children, our pets, and our parents. Years ago, Horatio had a cyst in his ear flap. Naturally, Charley, the younger poodle, bit it and it required immediate surgery. By me.  A trained typesetter. A doctor wannabe. So not to be indelicate, I cleaned it up, and the wound managed to heal overnight. I took him to his vet the next morning. Dogs, being dogs, Horatio shook his head and the vet caught the worst of it, claiming, "well, that's impressive!" My first surgery! My mother often required first aid. Her skin was like tissue paper and any insult  to her could cause a bleed. It was like taking care of a child again. Now I have turned into tissue paper and bleed for no apparent reason. I keep butterfly closures nearby. I just have to be careful when I remove the bandaid. Getting old is not for sissies, my mom used to say.
beeble


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, Beeble, I'm sorry to hear this.  My gramma had such delicate skin as she got older that she was often horribly bruised from minor contact.  And now my mom is having the same problem.  No, getting old is NOT for sissies.
Henry has had tummy troubles this weekend, so currently I am watching him like a hawk to be sure his dinner stays where it ought.  If not, well, off to the vet we go next week.  DH gets annoyed with me--thinks I am too reactive to the dogs' occasional problems--but I disagree.  I know their normal behaviors so well that I recognize when they're "off" and can track that Henry hasn't been quite right since Friday--that's too long, if it doesn't improve tonight.


----------



## chaneljewel

Cavalier Girl said:


> Mindi, just for you!  Puppies first non milk wagon food.



I'm in love!   CG, they're wonderful!!!


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Mindi B said:


> Oh, Beeble, I'm sorry to hear this.  My gramma had such delicate skin as she got older that she was often horribly bruised from minor contact.  And now my mom is having the same problem.  No, getting old is NOT for sissies.
> Henry has had tummy troubles this weekend, so currently I am watching him like a hawk to be sure his dinner stays where it ought.  If not, well, off to the vet we go next week.  DH gets annoyed with me--thinks I am too reactive to the dogs' occasional problems--but I disagree.  I know their normal behaviors so well that I recognize when they're "off" and can track that Henry hasn't been quite right since Friday--that's too long, if it doesn't improve tonight.


Mindi, usually when one of mine has grumbles or gurgles, or eats grass, I administer one original strength pepcid. This is my go-to method and works like a charm. My vet gave me those instructions when the late great Horatio started with his stomach issues. He took chewable pepcid his entire life. That chewable product is no longer available. 
I am no vet, but, generic pepcid almost always works. If that doesn't work, we go to the vet.

Who is Henry? I have been away a long time. Have I missed a new pup??

Does your mom take prednisone? This is what has caused my skin issues. Also my mom's. I have a condition that dries out my skin and I have no saliva or tears or sweat. A lovely thing. I cannot carry my bags anymore! They are too heavy and cause broken skin. Oy vey

a very old beeble. 


Sent from my Pixel C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mindi B

Is your condition Sjogren's Syndrome, Beeble? (You don't need to answer if it's too personal.). I have heard of that, and it sounds very hard to endure.  I am so sorry!  My mom has had a few Prednisone injections for her spinal issues, but hasn't taken it by mouth that I know of, and no exposure for some years.  I think she'd say she's just old, and skin does get fragile as we age.  Sigh.
We do have a second pup--I don't remember if you were still Chatting when we got him.  His mom was rescued from a puppy mill down south and had five pups.  I found him on-line in a Tennessee shelter.  He was a leftover: His original adoption fell through when the family realized he wasn't going to be a "teacup" Chihuahua.  They were so right.  He is about 16 pounds and has foot-long legs.  We're not even sure he's a Chihuahua, let alone a teacup.  In fact, his status as a _dog_ is sometimes in question.  He is a very odd fellow.  Miss Olive looks at us every day with the question, "Why?!" In her eyes.  "Wasn't I enough for you?  When is he leaving?  Have you noticed how annoying he is?"    Poor Olive.  Fortunately, HenHen is naturally submissive, and fully accepts Olive as Queen.
He has definitely been better today, but we do use Pepcid with the critters, so I have some at the ready!  Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## csshopper

Balto Bag Lady said:


> The things we do for our children, our pets, and our parents. Years ago, Horatio had a cyst in his ear flap. Naturally, Charley, the younger poodle, bit it and it required immediate surgery. By me.  A trained typesetter. A doctor wannabe. So not to be indelicate, I cleaned it up, and the wound managed to heal overnight. I took him to his vet the next morning. Dogs, being dogs, Horatio shook his head and the vet caught the worst of it, claiming, "well, that's impressive!" My first surgery! My mother often required first aid. Her skin was like tissue paper and any insult  to her could cause a bleed. It was like taking care of a child again. Now I have turned into tissue paper and bleed for no apparent reason. I keep butterfly closures nearby. I just have to be careful when I remove the bandaid. Getting old is not for sissies, my mom used to say.
> beeble



beeble, my late husband said the same thing, old age is not for sissies. So I like to think we are vintage, hopefully  with a nice patina, sort of like a classic box calf Hermes. You know the kind, has some history and some nicks and scrapes and shows some wear but endures and still looks good for its age?


----------



## eagle1002us

Speaking of horrible pets, I requested a kitten and DM objected.   So, we went to the pet store and I was fascinated by the iguanas (if it wasn't that lizard it was another).   Even tho they ate  *bugs* and purchased *bugs* at that, I still was keen on one.  The soil was really variable in our back yard and nothing would grow in DM's garden.   It looked like a little desert.  I could just see the iguana perched on some weed, motionless, just staring at something and now and then blinking.  It would be the perfect garden accessory.   Long story short, I got the kitten.  And, it eventually dawned on me that I should find DM seeds that were especially fond of poor soils (portulaca for example).


----------



## Kyokei

I grew up with a "no living things in the house" rule.... This also included plants. 

Any pleas for pets were vetoed.


----------



## eagle1002us

Kyokei said:


> I grew up with a "no living things in the house" rule.... This also included plants.
> 
> Any pleas for pets were vetoed.


 


My kitten never made it into the house.   House rules.  No animals, no plants.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I had gerbils when I was young. I started out with "Peanut Butter" and "Jelly". Evidently they liked each other very much and our brood grew to 32 gerbils. One fine Saturday morning, some gerbils escaped the cage and were found in Mom and Dad's bedroom. That was IT!!! Mom and I brought the critters back to the pet store and ... ran. I always thought about it as reverse shoplifting.

This weekend I watched a bunch of Mr. Ed clips. That show was so funny. 

I also took it upon myself to paint the master bedroom closet. For my renovation, I took everything out of the closet so that the clothes would not get dusty. And I asked my contractor to do it. But since construction has ceased for the foreseeable future, I decided to do it myself. I saved $200-$300 and it turned out great. It made me feel better that something is moving forward.

I should have some resolution about the tiles this week. If by some miracle they are found, then things will proceed. If they aren't found then the order will be placed.

As Mindi says, it's a first world problem.


----------



## Mindi B

Really hoping those mosaics show up this week, EB.  Then the work can get back underway pronto!  Good for you for painting your closet yourself!  Activity like that is an excellent way of regaining some sense of control.  AND saving some $.
Monday. 
ck, is Bailey feeling better?  And I'll be vibing for you re: The Brave Meeting!


----------



## Mindi B

I am an evil old witch.  Just got a call from my (much-disliked) on-line pharmacy, the use of which is mandated by my insurance.  First, the caller didn't immediately respond to my "hello" and I had to repeat it. "Hello?"  That's never a good sign; it usually means an unwanted solicitation of some sort.  Then she asked to speak to me, mispronouncing my name.  Then she said she was calling to talk about a prescription, but she didn't know which one because it had just disappeared from her computer screen.  15-20 seconds of her giggling nervously.  I suggested she might call me back when she had the info.  She asked when to call.  I said whenever she was ready to discuss whatever it was, but that I wasn't prepared to hang out while she determined what she was calling about. Then, the scrip popped up.  She mispronounced the drug.  I pronounced it for her and asked, "And what about X?"  She said, "Well, it looks like you might need a refill."  "No," I said, "I don't need a refill.  When I do need a refill, I will contact your company."  She was--again, still?--nonplussed.  "Oh," she said. "It's been a pleasure," I said, and hung up.
Evil Old Witch.  But honestly, WTF?  How is this nonsense supposed to assist me?  Answer: It's not.  It's supposed to generate some additional profits for the on-line pharmacy.  Grrr.


----------



## Mindi B

DId this Evil Old Witch kill Chat?  Hope not.  Hope everyone is just super-busy with wonderful fun things.


----------



## Kyokei

Looks like next week is nothing but rain again. I have some outdoor plans and am getting annoyed by all of this gloomy weather. I hope the forecast changes..,


----------



## Mindi B

It probably will, Kyokei--and the expanded forecasts sound less dire.  Some of those cloudy days are expected to see clearing in the afternoon.  Fingers crossed!  I feel exactly as you do.  ENOUGH WITH THE GREY, ALREADY!


----------



## Kyokei

Mindi B said:


> It probably will, Kyokei--and the expanded forecasts sound less dire.  Some of those cloudy days are expected to see clearing in the afternoon.  Fingers crossed!  I feel exactly as you do.  ENOUGH WITH THE GREY, ALREADY!



Same! I am definitely not one of those people who romanticizes the rain and thinks cloudy weather is beautiful.... I like sun and warmth and not having to worry about my bag, scarf, and shoes. 

Maybe I should find somewhere sunnier to move... but I am just growing to like NYC again.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Mindi B said:


> DId this Evil Old Witch kill Chat?  Hope not.  Hope everyone is just super-busy with wonderful fun things.


No. I wrote something profound about a similar thing, but managed to lose it.
We use a regular pharmacy, administered by CVS. A pharmacist reached out to me once to tell I needed refills and was not being compliant with doctor's orders. Truth is, I don't wake up early enough to take some of my meds as ordered.

So, this conversation led to a hard sell for single serving packages of meds for each time of day. Money-wise, it would have much more; I would have had to depend on some pharmacist or tech dosing the packs and I know that there are bored people doing these jobs. When I told my doctor, he had a fit. He know I can organize myself. And l did. I have a thing I bought from HSN in which I can put my ever-growing supply into their own see-through pouches.

My next insurance issue -- trying to get them to allow the deductible accrued since Mr beeble went on Medicare and they screwed up my start date. They are not "legally bound" to honor the past policy. This is idiotic and cruel. It is a long and stupid ordeal. Not fitting for chat.
beeble


Sent from my Nexus 9 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kyokei

All of this talk about pharmacies reminds me I have a doctors appointment coming up soon that I am really dreading.

I have to take my blood test beforehand sometime this week. Then it's the appointment. I am already worried about it.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Kyokei said:


> All of this talk about pharmacies reminds me I have a doctors appointment coming up soon that I am really dreading.
> 
> I have to take my blood test beforehand sometime this week. Then it's the appointment. I am already worried about it.


Kyokei, I hope all goes well with your labs.The blood draw freaks me out more than the actual results. 
Well, that's no true. I usually know the results before the appointment, as I receive them electronically as soon as the doctor signs off. He also will send me a letter before my appointment.
Good luck and we are here for you. We helped a chat friend through labor!!

beeble

Sent from my Pixel C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kyokei

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Kyokei, I hope all goes well with your labs.The blood draw freaks me out more than the actual results.
> Well, that's no true. I usually know the results before the appointment, as I receive them electronically as soon as the doctor signs off. He also will send me a letter before my appointment.
> Good luck and we are here for you. We helped a chat friend through labor!!
> 
> beeble
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you, Beeble! I don't believe we've formerly met but I've seen your posts around older threads a lot and always enjoy reading what you have to say. 

Blood tests don't phase me much anymore. I've had some bad experiences, but I have to take them fairly frequently and have since I was in middle school. I just dislike the subsequent visits to the doctor. 

That is interesting you get to see the results beforehand! I never know what to expect when I go.


----------



## eagle1002us

Kyokei said:


> All of this talk about pharmacies reminds me I have a doctors appointment coming up soon that I am really dreading.
> 
> I have to take my blood test beforehand sometime this week. Then it's the appointment. I am already worried about it.


 
Sending good vibes, good results and cheerful thoughts your way, *Kyokei*.


----------



## Kyokei

eagle1002us said:


> Sending good vibes, good results and cheerful thoughts your way, *Kyokei*.



Thank you very much.


----------



## ck21

Mindi-you are not evil or old.  . Expecting a basic level of service is reasonable.  

Mentally prepping for Big, Brave meeting.  Friday morning!!  I need to try on my planned outfit!


----------



## Kyokei

Good luck, CK!


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Kyokei said:


> Thank you, Beeble! I don't believe we've formerly met but I've seen your posts around older threads a lot and always enjoy reading what you have to say.
> 
> Blood tests don't phase me much anymore. I've had some bad experiences, but I have to take them fairly frequently and have since I was in middle school. I just dislike the subsequent visits to the doctor.
> 
> That is interesting you get to see the results beforehand! I never know what to expect when I go.


Pleased to be formally introduced, Kyokei!

Don't mind me, sometimes I can get cranky or go off on tangents, but that is what Hermés Chat is for!!

I also get my blood drawn frequently, but, I'm old (therefore the crankiness[emoji4].) My dear Kyokei, I am so old, there was no middle school! We went from 6th grade to junior high and started high school at 9th grade. In my school district, middle school was "invented" the my sophomore year in high school. 

Be well, my dear.

beeble, the feeble


Sent from my Nexus 9 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kyokei

I also tend to go off on tangents so am very glad to hear that it is welcomed in the chat. 

I think 7th and 8th grade is still called junior high and middle school is colloquial? At least in my district it was used interchangeably and followed the same format as yours.

Wishing you the best on your labs as well! My doctors appointment is the first week of June.



Balto Bag Lady said:


> Pleased to be formally introduced, Kyokei!
> 
> Don't mind me, sometimes I can get cranky or go off on tangents, but that is what Hermés Chat is for!!
> 
> I also get my blood drawn frequently, but, I'm old (therefore the crankiness[emoji4].) My dear Kyokei, I am so old, there was no middle school! We went from 6th grade to junior high and started high school at 9th grade. In my school district, middle school was "invented" the my sophomore year in high school.
> 
> Be well, my dear.
> 
> beeble, the feeble
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 9 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mindi B

Kyokei, I share your dread of doctors' appointments and test results.  Chat is a supportive place--vent here anytime!  May I ask if your dad's pre-operative exam went well?

ck, so exciting!  Whatever the result, you should be extremely proud of yourself for making this meeting happen!

Ah, Beeble, fights with insurance companies are the pits.  And too common these days.


----------



## Kyokei

Mindi B said:


> Kyokei, I share your dread of doctors' appointments and test results.  Chat is a supportive place--vent here anytime!  May I ask if your dad's pre-operative exam went well?
> 
> ck, so exciting!  Whatever the result, you should be extremely proud of yourself for making this meeting happen!
> 
> Ah, Beeble, fights with insurance companies are the pits.  And too common these days.



It went well enough I think... it seems the main issue is that within the team of doctors, there are some that think he should have it done now and others that think he should wait.

So wait it is....

But perhaps it is for the better. On Saturday night/Sunday morning he became very ill again. It isn't as bad as the other times but it was a scare...


----------



## Mindi B

Argh, when the doctors disagree. . . . If the surgery is not immediately related to what made him ill this weekend perhaps waiting is best, as you'll want him as strong as possible before any operation.  But of course it is never easy trying to weigh all the considerations.  I hope you have other family members sharing the burden.


----------



## Kyokei

Mindi B said:


> Argh, when the doctors disagree. . . . If the surgery is not immediately related to what made him ill this weekend perhaps waiting is best, as you'll want him as strong as possible before any operation.  But of course it is never easy trying to weigh all the considerations.  I hope you have other family members sharing the burden.




Just my mother. Most of the others are not around.

And yes... It seems whenever things are looking up they just get worse again.


----------



## chaneljewel

I dread dr appointments too.  Just not fun and the wait is terrible!


----------



## Oryx816

Ooooh, I dread getting my blood drawn.  It is hard to find a vein on me and sometimes I am jabbed repeatedly.....awful.  I have to get an MRI on Friday and I am dreading the jabbing of the contrast more than the MRI!  

Hugs to all who are dealing with health issues! :hug:


----------



## ouija board

Oryx816 said:


> Ooooh, I dread getting my blood drawn.  It is hard to find a vein on me and sometimes I am jabbed repeatedly.....awful.  I have to get an MRI on Friday and I am dreading the jabbing of the contrast more than the MRI!
> 
> Hugs to all who are dealing with health issues! :hug:



I have easy to find veins, but even so, I always fear getting jabbed repeatedly when having blood drawn or catheters placed.  I'm pretty sure that I put off having a baby for many years because I dreaded having an epidural (and going through labor without an epidural was NOT an option!). Little did I know how many times you get your blood drawn during pregnancy! By the time labor rolled around, I could care less about the scary epidural needle. 

Good luck with the MRI on Friday!


----------



## Oryx816

ouija board said:


> I have easy to find veins, but even so, I always fear getting jabbed repeatedly when having blood drawn or catheters placed.  I'm pretty sure that I put off having a baby for many years because I dreaded having an epidural (and going through labor without an epidural was NOT an option!). Little did I know how many times you get your blood drawn during pregnancy! By the time labor rolled around, I could care less about the scary epidural needle.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the MRI on Friday!




Thank you OB!  

You are so right about pregnancy!  I had no idea I would be jabbed so much!  Foolishly, I told my ob/gyn that I wasn't sure if I wanted to have an epidural, I wanted to wait and see how it was.  Suffice it to say that upon arrival at the hospital my first words to him were "I hope you have that epidural ready for me!"


----------



## madisonmamaw

ouija board said:


> I have easy to find veins, but even so, I always fear getting jabbed repeatedly when having blood drawn or catheters placed.  I'm pretty sure that I put off having a baby for many years because I dreaded having an epidural (and going through labor without an epidural was NOT an option!). Little did I know how many times you get your blood drawn during pregnancy! By the time labor rolled around, I could care less about the scary epidural needle.
> 
> Good luck with the MRI on Friday!


I hate needles 
Had blood drawn every single appointment 

And the epidural was so bad 

Nonetheless all the best I trust you are in great care!

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ck21

ouija board said:


> I have easy to find veins, but even so, I always fear getting jabbed repeatedly when having blood drawn or catheters placed.  I'm pretty sure that I put off having a baby for many years because I dreaded having an epidural (and going through labor without an epidural was NOT an option!). Little did I know how many times you get your blood drawn during pregnancy! By the time labor rolled around, I could care less about the scary epidural needle.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the MRI on Friday!




I must not mind getting my blood drawn, because I don't even remember it being part of pregnancy!


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Kyokei, I share your dread of doctors' appointments and test results.  Chat is a supportive place--vent here anytime!  May I ask if your dad's pre-operative exam went well?
> 
> 
> 
> ck, so exciting!  Whatever the result, you should be extremely proud of yourself for making this meeting happen!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, Beeble, fights with insurance companies are the pits.  And too common these days.




Mindi-
Thank you. This is very kind.  I rarely give myself credit for the process and focus only on the outcome.  You're right, though.  Just getting to this meeting is a big deal.


----------



## madisonmamaw

ck21 said:


> I must not mind getting my blood drawn, because I don't even remember it being part of pregnancy!


Lol I am happy for you..
I dreaded the blood test
Albeit I didn't have a problem giving urine...

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Oryx816

^ Lol!  It is all worth it....


----------



## Kyokei

I have very "difficult to find" veins and this caused a lot of blood test problems when I was a kid! For a long time I hated having blood taken at all, but have done it so many times now it doesn't bother me much.

I am dreading this specific doctor appointment because I already know there will be comments about a topic I'd rather avoid... etc, etc. And overall unpleasantness.


----------



## Oryx816

Kyokei said:


> I have very "difficult to find" veins and this caused a lot of blood test problems when I was a kid! For a long time I hated having blood taken at all, but have done it so many times now it doesn't bother me much.
> 
> I am dreading this specific doctor appointment because I already know there will be comments about a topic I'd rather avoid... etc, etc. And overall unpleasantness.




Oh, so sorry to hear that.  
I hope it is a short visit.  

:hug:


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Wow. I am so old,
When I was pregnant, natural childbirth was the done thing. Also, no routine sonograms -- they were too new, too expensive to be done unless there was a real problem. Finger sticks monthly for diabetes checks; one blood draw at five months to check for spina bifida. Ambiocentisis was performed to check for catastrophic congenital abnormalities. 
Things were different.
There were no drugs for comfort.
There was Lamaze. Breathe, baby, breathe. Huff, huff, puff, puff. What a load of crap.
But, at the end of the day shift, the full night shift and the beginning of the day shift of nurses, I got a gorgeous baby.
Nearly 33 years ago.

Now, my veins are impossible. My rheumatologist's lab will use my ankle veins if I ask. My veins roll. Once, I needed six tubes of blood and my vein gave out. 

I beg for no contrast when I have MRIs. I usually don't need it. I have a hard time when IVs need to be started. This is even before I got old. I take after my dear old mom. Mostly, not in a good way. Bad health, bad veins, but not her lousy disposition towards the only one of her two children who cared about her. Thank goodness for that. I learned how NOT to parent from  her. And, I have been a good mom.

I have to have blood drawn soon to reevaluate a screwy thyroid test from my last doc's appointment. 

There is always something with me.

I didn't mean to complain about me and my stupid problems. I want to wish all of you who are having issues with your health and your family's health. Please know you have my full compassion and support.

beeble.


----------



## Kyokei

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Wow. I am so old,
> When I was pregnant, natural childbirth was the done thing. Also, no routine sonograms -- they were too new, too expensive to be done unless there was a real problem. Finger sticks monthly for diabetes checks; one blood draw at five months to check for spina bifida. Ambiocentisis was performed to check for catastrophic congenital abnormalities.
> Things were different.
> There were no drugs for comfort.
> There was Lamaze. Breathe, baby, breathe. Huff, huff, puff, puff. What a load of crap.
> But, at the end of the day shift, the full night shift and the beginning of the day shift of nurses, I got a gorgeous baby.
> Nearly 33 years ago.
> 
> Now, my veins are impossible. My rheumatologist's lab will use my ankle veins if I ask. My veins roll. Once, I needed six tubes of blood and my vein gave out.
> 
> I beg for no contrast when I have MRIs. I usually don't need it. I have a hard time when IVs need to be started. This is even before I got old. I take after my dear old mom. Mostly, not in a good way. Bad health, bad veins, but not her lousy disposition towards the only one of her two children who cared about her. Thank goodness for that. I learned how NOT to parent from  her. And, I have been a good mom.
> 
> I have to have blood drawn soon to reevaluate a screwy thyroid test from my last doc's appointment.
> 
> There is always something with me.
> 
> I didn't mean to complain about me and my stupid problems. I want to wish all of you who are having issues with your health and your family's health. Please know you have my full compassion and support.
> 
> beeble.



Beeble, feel free to vent all you want in here. I used to post only in Cafe until I learnt that Chat had more serious topics as well and am enjoying the supportive atmosphere in here.

We seem to be twins on the rolling veins.  Good luck on your next blood test. I hate when I have to redo it because of something like that... drives me insane.


----------



## Oryx816

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Wow. I am so old,
> When I was pregnant, natural childbirth was the done thing. Also, no routine sonograms -- they were too new, too expensive to be done unless there was a real problem. Finger sticks monthly for diabetes checks; one blood draw at five months to check for spina bifida. Ambiocentisis was performed to check for catastrophic congenital abnormalities.
> Things were different.
> There were no drugs for comfort.
> There was Lamaze. Breathe, baby, breathe. Huff, huff, puff, puff. What a load of crap.
> But, at the end of the day shift, the full night shift and the beginning of the day shift of nurses, I got a gorgeous baby.
> Nearly 33 years ago.
> 
> Now, my veins are impossible. My rheumatologist's lab will use my ankle veins if I ask. My veins roll. Once, I needed six tubes of blood and my vein gave out.
> 
> I beg for no contrast when I have MRIs. I usually don't need it. I have a hard time when IVs need to be started. This is even before I got old. I take after my dear old mom. Mostly, not in a good way. Bad health, bad veins, but not her lousy disposition towards the only one of her two children who cared about her. Thank goodness for that. I learned how NOT to parent from  her. And, I have been a good mom.
> 
> I have to have blood drawn soon to reevaluate a screwy thyroid test from my last doc's appointment.
> 
> There is always something with me.
> 
> I didn't mean to complain about me and my stupid problems. I want to wish all of you who are having issues with your health and your family's health. Please know you have my full compassion and support.
> 
> beeble.




Hi beeble.  My heart goes out to you.  Being poked and prodded is not fun.  I too grew up with a mother who never loved me no matter how hard I tried, so I sympathize.  But you are right, they taught us exactly what NOT to do as parents.  For so long, I didn't even want to be a mother because I was afraid I would emulate her, but fortunately, I am not, and I love being a parent to a happy child who is deeply loved and wanted.

You are not old, but experienced and wise.  I'm sending good thoughts and compassion your way as you go to your next blood draw.  :hug:


----------



## Kyokei

Oryx816 said:


> Oh, so sorry to hear that.
> I hope it is a short visit.
> 
> :hug:



Thank you very much.
I am hoping it goes as quickly as possible... and I will wear one of my favorite H scarves for good luck.


----------



## csshopper

Kyokei and Beeble- my 44 yr old DD has tiny hard to find veins. Her Dr told her to insist the phlebotomist use a butterfly needle, which is thinner. One draw was so difficult they called a neonatal specialist to the lab for the same kind of blood draw used on babies.

In a few days I'll need an IV for sedation during 3 hours of dental surgery. Am definitely dreading the needle in my arm, count me in the apprehensive group. We are a sisterhood.


----------



## Mindi B

Just want to send out lingering (but not in a creepy way) hugs to everyone facing unpleasant medical issues.


----------



## ouija board

Well, summer has officially arrived here. It's hot and humid, and the mosquitos are out in full force. I took DD to the playground after school (last day of school, yay!), and there were mosquitos so large that they could've carried her away!


----------



## madisonmamaw

Mindi B said:


> Just want to send out lingering (but not in a creepy way) hugs to everyone facing unpleasant medical issues.


That's for me! Thank you and not creepy at all 


ouija board said:


> Well, summer has officially arrived here. It's hot and humid, and the mosquitos are out in full force. I took DD to the playground after school (last day of school, yay!), and there were mosquitos so large that they could've carried her away!


Oh no did they get her




And it's my birthday everyone!

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ouija board

madisonmamaw said:


> That's for me! Thank you and not creepy at all
> 
> Oh no did they get her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's my birthday everyone!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app




Happy birthday!! May it be filled with orange boxes and happiness! 

No, DD did not get carried away by mosquitos, thanks to a nice coating of mosquito repellent. Even then, you could see them hovering over everyone, hoping to find that one square inch of skin that didn't get sprayed.


----------



## lulilu

OB, we don't have it that bad, but with all the trees and plants we are hunted by mosquitos too.  We have a service that sprays the yard regularly.  We've tried all sorts of alternatives and this isn't even a cure.

Wishing everyone uneventful medical visits.  Yikes.   When it rain, it pours.

CK, still sending you best wishes for Friday.

MadisonMM, happy birthday!  Hope it's a nice day.


----------



## madisonmamaw

ouija board said:


> Happy birthday!! May it be filled with orange boxes and happiness!
> 
> No, DD did not get carried away by mosquitos, thanks to a nice coating of mosquito repellent. Even then, you could see them hovering over everyone, hoping to find that one square inch of skin that didn't get sprayed.


Thank you dear OB I am looking  forward to getting myself something 

Yeah those mosquito are the worst. I think the second my repellent weaned off they got me ..


lulilu said:


> OB, we don't have it that bad, but with all the trees and plants we are hunted by mosquitos too.  We have a service that sprays the yard regularly.  We've tried all sorts of alternatives and this isn't even a cure.
> 
> Wishing everyone uneventful medical visits.  Yikes.   When it rain, it pours.
> 
> CK, still sending you best wishes for Friday.
> 
> MadisonMM, happy birthday!  Hope it's a nice day.


Thank you dear LLL I have seen herbal remedies sold and I have been thinking about getting some to hang by Windows and doors 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kyokei

I asked about this in the cafe but figured I would ask here for a wider audience.

Has anyone ever been to a H RTW trunk show? What should I expect?


----------



## madisonmamaw

Kyokei said:


> I asked about this in the cafe but figured I would ask here for a wider audience.
> 
> Has anyone ever been to a H RTW trunk show? What should I expect?


How exciting ! Would love to know also 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## csshopper

Kyokei said:


> I asked about this in the cafe but figured I would ask here for a wider audience.
> 
> Has anyone ever been to a H RTW trunk show? What should I expect?



An invitation to a RTW Trunk Show is exciting and a real compliment to you! Please tell us all about it later.

If you type in the words "RTW Trunk Show" in the Search Posts part of the general Hermes Forum you will get a list of some prior posts, and it includes your question here as well. The information seems pretty general so hopefully someone will respond with more detail.

Years ago when I was into LV, before turning Orange, I was invited to one at LV. Only invited guests were present, tuxedoed waiters circulated with trays of drinks. Others offered canapés and sweets. There was a short runway set up and then models mingled with us. I do remember the store was very well stocked that evening, but there was no pressure to buy, although of course, many did. Shoes were a major part of the show also.


----------



## madisonmamaw

csshopper said:


> An invitation to a RTW Trunk Show is exciting and a real compliment to you! Please tell us all about it later.
> 
> If you type in the words "RTW Trunk Show" in the Search Posts part of the general Hermes Forum you will get a list of some prior posts, and it includes your question here as well. The information seems pretty general so hopefully someone will respond with more detail.
> 
> Years ago when I was into LV, before turning Orange, I was invited to one at LV. Only invited guests were present, tuxedoed waiters circulated with trays of drinks. Others offered canapés and sweets. There was a short runway set up and then models mingled with us. I do remember the store was very well stocked that evening, but there was no pressure to buy, although of course, many did. Shoes were a major part of the show also.


Woah woah how very very exciting 

Say we were invited to a certain house event.  Should we try to wear their goods rather than from another houses 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kyokei

csshopper said:


> An invitation to a RTW Trunk Show is exciting and a real compliment to you! Please tell us all about it later.
> 
> If you type in the words "RTW Trunk Show" in the Search Posts part of the general Hermes Forum you will get a list of some prior posts, and it includes your question here as well. The information seems pretty general so hopefully someone will respond with more detail.
> 
> Years ago when I was into LV, before turning Orange, I was invited to one at LV. Only invited guests were present, tuxedoed waiters circulated with trays of drinks. Others offered canapés and sweets. There was a short runway set up and then models mingled with us. I do remember the store was very well stocked that evening, but there was no pressure to buy, although of course, many did. Shoes were a major part of the show also.



Thank you very much! I did do a search on this, both on TPF and on the general internet, but I mostly found just one post questioning whether there is pressure to buy.

Your answer helps a lot. I have been to one LV trunk show before discovering H as well. I did get invited to a LV one and an event for Chanel fairly recently, but didnt go to either in the end mostly because of my ever growing wishlist at H and wanting to limit outside expenses.

I do like a lot of the Hermes RTW but am trying to avoid buying too much RTW at the moment as I need to lose weight. I have a closet full of clothes that sadly no longer fit.

If there are shoes, it will certainly be very tempting....!


----------



## Kyokei

madisonmamaw said:


> Woah woah how very very exciting
> 
> Say we were invited to a certain house event.  Should we try to wear their goods rather than from another houses
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app



When I have been invited to house events, I try to wear their goods, whether it be a bag or accessory, etc...

Not very hard at Hermes since I wear a lot of what I have from them daily. But.... say I was invited to a Manolo Blahnik event, I wouldn't show up in Louboutins.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

csshopper said:


> Kyokei and Beeble- my 44 yr old DD has tiny hard to find veins. Her Dr told her to insist the phlebotomist use a butterfly needle, which is thinner. One draw was so difficult they called a neonatal specialist to the lab for the same kind of blood draw used on babies.
> 
> In a few days I'll need an IV for sedation during 3 hours of dental surgery. Am definitely dreading the needle in my arm, count me in the apprehensive group. We are a sisterhood.


ccshopper, thanks. The pedi needle is what they use for an IV.  When I go for a procedure at a certain hospital, I beg for the fluid nurse. She is old school. White dress, stockings and nurse shoes and a nurse's cap. I think she must be retired by now. They always use a butterfly and I show them the "sweet spot." I've learned to go to a happy place and use my Lamaze breathing&#128513; Actually, I just ask them to do it and not discuss it and it usually goes well. Usually, until that vein goes bad.

Sent from my Pixel C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## madisonmamaw

Kyokei said:


> When I have been invited to house events, I try to wear their goods, whether it be a bag or accessory, etc...
> 
> Not very hard at Hermes since I wear a lot of what I have from them daily. But.... say I was invited to a Manolo Blahnik event, I wouldn't show up in Louboutins.


Understood yes it's for another event so I better switch out from my h goods tomorrow 

Thanks kk 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ck21

Has the mobile site gone wonky for everyone?  Almost couldn't find you!!


----------



## Kyokei

ck21 said:


> Has the mobile site gone wonky for everyone?  Almost couldn't find you!!




Yes! Navigating this app is hard. I didn't update it or anything so I don't know what happened.


----------



## ouija board

I did the latest update, and the whole site changed!


----------



## Kyokei

Not a fan of the changes personally. I can't find anything easily and I didn't even update.

I am happy to be back at my laptop now.


----------



## ouija board

I don't mind the changes, except that the ads now look exactly the same as a regular thread. When scrolling down the page of threads, it's a bit disconcerting to read the title "meet your next girlfriend," and then realize it's an ad for a dating site (I think. I didn't actually click on it).


----------



## csshopper

ck- pages of vibes for you to carry into your big meeting. Good for you and they must be interested or else the email would have been the end of it. Hoping for you and Hot Cars and Mr ck that this is your new future. Not easy being a working wife and mom and loving the work part of a full life makes the rest seem more manageable.


----------



## pursecrzy

CK, hope all goes well for your meeting today!


----------



## etoupebirkin

CK, Let me chime in too for wishing you the best for your meeting!!!

I know you will do great!!!


----------



## Mindi B

ck, you go, girl!  We are all standing behind you (virtually, so as not to spook anyone) and vibing like crazy!


----------



## ouija board

Ck, I know you will knock the socks off 'em today! Sending lots of vibes ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## ck21

I'm downtown...40 minutes to go!  Eeeeeekkkkk...


----------



## ck21

3 minutes....


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Is/was this more or less stressful than labor?  Thinking about ya!


----------



## Kyokei

Blood test went badly. They couldn't find my veins. Missed a few times in both arms.


----------



## ouija board

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that, Kyokei! It's so painful when they have to search. Did they at get it at last?


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, crap, Kyokei, I'm sorry.


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  Is/was this more or less stressful than labor?  Thinking about ya!




It went as well as can be expected.  Definitely a step in the right direction!


----------



## Kyokei

Thank you, OB and Mindi. They did finally get it but it took a few shots in both arms and two people...


----------



## Mindi B

ck, that sounds promising, at least!  Well-done you, and I'll keep vibing that the next steps happen for you!
Kyokei, glad they got what was needed, but so sorry it was hard for you.  That is so stressful.
Everyone, do something nice for yourself this weekend.  You deserve it.  Mindi sez so.


----------



## ck21

Yes, Mindi, I am cautiously optimistic.

Where is my sunshiny Memorial Day weekend?  Rain, rain go away!


----------



## megt10

ck21 said:


> Yes, Mindi, I am cautiously optimistic.
> 
> Where is my sunshiny Memorial Day weekend?  Rain, rain go away!



Yep, raining here on and off too. I asked Siri if it was going to rain today and she said no as I stood here watching the rain fall. Oh well, time to catch up here and then find some good movies to watch this afternoon. Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Mindi B

meg, how is your MIL doing?  Do you have some in-home help now?  Thinking of you both.


----------



## ck21

Wrapping up an amazing weekend.  It went too fast!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I had a great weekend too. DH and I went to NYC and stayed at the Intercontinental Times Square; got a corner room on the top floor. The view was incredible. We also brought our bikes and rode down the Bikeway by the West Side Highway around the tip of Manhattan to the Bikeway up the East side drive to 79th Street, then across to Central Park up to 110th Street, then back down through the park and back down the West Side Highway to 48th Street and back to our hotel. I think the ride was around 30 miles. My arms got really sun burnt. We had a fabulous dinner at Esca and went back to the hotel to catch Game of Thrones.

It was a great break. Saturday DH and I went to the lighting district in NYC and picked up a fixture for the master bathroom. All in all it was a fabulous weekend!

I will post some pictures when I have a moment. 

CK, I'm glad the interview went well.
Kyokei, I'm so sorry it was hard to draw blood. But I really hope that the tests are normal.

Hugs to all!!!


----------



## madisonmamaw

Hi lovelies it wasn't a long weekend where I am at. But did a weekend trip for a wedding and stayed in grand Hyatt. It is always nice to stay in a nice hotel and not having to worry about minute details 

Then we flew back and picked up our dog from friends and straight back to work 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bazooka

Can anyone help me identify the name, colour & leather of this bag? I'm not sure but is this the kelly 25 bag? Sorry for the noob question


----------



## madisonmamaw

Kelly 28 sellier I believe 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mindi B

Agree--it's hard to know without knowing the height of the lady carrying it, but I think probably 28 cm.

Glad to hear nice weekends were had by all!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I think it's a 25 Kelly in Feu.


----------



## eagle1002us

I gotta butt in here with a question wrt cataract surgery.   Anybody have that?  I wore thick lenses and after the surgery which was about 4+ years ago, I happily shed the glasses.  Used much less strong glasses for close work but happily  that didn't include computer and reading.  Was very happy to ditch those heavy glasses that would constantly slip down my tiny schnaze.   

I was told the effect would wear off but I would never be as bad as what I started out with.   So I find I am getting nearsighted again.  I stare at people (just 2 so far) that I think I recognize but I have to get just steps from them to know who it is.  

Anybody have experience with this transformation in their vision?   Of course I plan on going to the doc this summer.   It's not an emergency, just a transition.


----------



## eagle1002us

It is a dismal day when rare gorillas have to be shot.   Somehow I recall that inward-curve fences were installed at the last enclosure I was every at to see Happy the Hippo at the National Zoo.  I got pretty close to him but there was a fence between us.  It protected his hippo territory and it protected visitors. 

The role of the parents is unclear so I won't say anything about that.  I imagine a little kid could scramble over rocks but the fact that there was no high fence blocking his access to the enclosure seems bizarre.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here's a case of all's well that ends well...lighting fixture style.

As I mentioned earlier, my contractor neglected to order the fixture I liked in a timely manner and it was discontinued, so he is refunding me $400. DH and I went to the lighting district in NYC and found another fixture and ordered and paid for it. So, I received a call this morning from the store that said that the fixture MIGHT come in the end of August. So the order was cancelled and they will send me a refund. 

So that left me with no fixture. I decided to look online and found the exact one I originally ordered for $199. No tax. No shipping charge. Original price $544. 

So, I rationalize that the $200 savings paid for the $120 bottle of wine at Esca on Sunday and the smoked salmon and other yummies I got at Russ and Daughters. I. Can. Rationalize. Almost. Anything.


----------



## bazooka

madisonmamaw said:


> Kelly 28 sellier I believe
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app





Mindi B said:


> Agree--it's hard to know without knowing the height of the lady carrying it, but I think probably 28 cm.
> 
> Glad to hear nice weekends were had by all!





etoupebirkin said:


> I think it's a 25 Kelly in Feu.



Thanks guys! She's around 5'2


----------



## ck21

Love the way you think, EB!


----------



## Althea G.

Today I tried a little experiment, using my 40 Birkin as a sort of work bag rather than as a purse. Do you think that's a good idea, or would my MacBook Pro be too heavy for it? I do tend to change purses and work bags a lot, but at the same time, is it better just to use the Birkin as a purse?


----------



## chaneljewel

Had a good Memorial Day weekend.  DH and I went kayaking...had been wanting to try it and must say it was fun.   So much fun that we went out and purchased our own kayaks!!    New adventures to be had!

Anyone have the cicadas?  OMG!  They're in full force here.  The mating sound is louder each day and the carcasses are everywhere!  I sweep them away in the morning only to have just as many later in the day.  I guess I'm just tolerating them as anything that comes out of the ground every seventeen years and lives only long enough to mate deserves some patience.


----------



## Mindi B

You are a kind woman, chanel.  That would gross me OUT.  But, as you say, they do keep their appearances to a minimum.

Althea, I think lots of people do use their 40s as work bags.  All I can say is to keep an eye on it.  If you see any sign that the leather is starting to stretch or deform, then the MacBook might need a different mode of transport.  But the Birkin was originally designed as a tote.

EB, that was nothing less than lighting fixture Karma!


----------



## Mindi B

I meant to ask, EB: I assume the mosaics are still AWOL?


----------



## etoupebirkin

I'm not sure I'd use a 40 to haul around a computer. H does make bags suitable for use axe a computer bag. I was lucky enough to snag a barenia and crinoline one from Sandia Exchange. I use that every day.

CK, I'm still sending out vibes for you!!! 

Mindi, the tiles are still swollen, but have been reordered. Hopefully, they will be made and shipped to the US in the next 2-3 weeks.

I am thrilled about the lighting fixture as I really liked it better than the second one I ordered.

Oh and Chanel, I hope the cicadas go away quickly. Gross.

My peonies are in bloom and the are glorious.


----------



## madisonmamaw

eagle1002us said:


> It is a dismal day when rare gorillas have to be shot.   Somehow I recall that inward-curve fences were installed at the last enclosure I was every at to see Happy the Hippo at the National Zoo.  I got pretty close to him but there was a fence between us.  It protected his hippo territory and it protected visitors.
> 
> The role of the parents is unclear so I won't say anything about that.  I imagine a little kid could scramble over rocks but the fact that there was no high fence blocking his access to the enclosure seems bizarre.


I read this on the news and felt sad. I have had a handful of updates over the weekend from friends who had lost someone. This just added to lives lost. 



Althea G. said:


> Today I tried a little experiment, using my 40 Birkin as a sort of work bag rather than as a purse. Do you think that's a good idea, or would my MacBook Pro be too heavy for it? I do tend to change purses and work bags a lot, but at the same time, is it better just to use the Birkin as a purse?




 Is Pro still very heavy? I carry my air in my Kelly 32 and did not notice that... I damaged the stitching and then the leather[emoji22] until regular spa maintenance time...

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ouija board

I'm not sure I have the muscles to tote a 40cm Birkin plus a laptop! But if you're going to use a Birkin to carry one, that's the size to use. 

EB, so happy that one thing has worked out for you during this renovation! The wine and goodies were absolutely justified. 

Eagle, I've never had cataract surgery so don't know what is typical, but I would guess that your lens (an artificial one, I believe) is changing shape, which changes how light refracts and hits the retina. If the focal point is off, it affects your vision. DH, with the optical physics degree, could explain it better. I can sympathize with the heavy glasses. I'm horribly nearsighted without contacts or glasses, so as soon as I was could convince my parents to get me contacts, I ditched the glasses.


----------



## eagle1002us

ouija board said:


> I'm not sure I have the muscles to tote a 40cm Birkin plus a laptop! But if you're going to use a Birkin to carry one, that's the size to use.
> 
> EB, so happy that one thing has worked out for you during this renovation! The wine and goodies were absolutely justified.
> 
> Eagle, I've never had cataract surgery so don't know what is typical, but I would guess that your lens (an artificial one, I believe) is changing shape, which changes how light refracts and hits the retina. If the focal point is off, it affects your vision. DH, with the optical physics degree, could explain it better. I can sympathize with the heavy glasses. I'm horribly nearsighted without contacts or glasses, so as soon as I was could convince my parents to get me contacts, I ditched the glasses.



Thank you Ouija.   I asked the resident (I go to a teaching university) why vision was not stable and he said that as we age and as the time from the cataract surgery increases we get mini-cataracts.  He might have said something else but that's what I remember.   Bummer.   But I am glad I did have some time without glasses for most activities.

I had to ditch contacts b/c eyeballs got incredibly dry.  I think this happened around when I was 40.   I used the gas permeable which had been satisfactory for a long time.   I imagine there were or have been contact lens improvements but am not sure I want to go back to them or if that's even an option.  Restasis has been quite helpful.  

I just hope I can pick out an attractive pair of glasses.  It is tough to pick them out w/o being able to clearly see them on from a distance.   Have to remember to bring a camera (unless I learn how to use phone by then!).   I got a big cat's eye and then after the lenses were put in I could see that they weren't the best shape for me. 


What kind of contacts do you wear, Ouija?


----------



## eagle1002us

chaneljewel said:


> Had a good Memorial Day weekend.  DH and I went kayaking...had been wanting to try it and must say it was fun.   So much fun that we went out and purchased our own kayaks!!    New adventures to be had!
> 
> Anyone have the cicadas?  OMG!  They're in full force here.  The mating sound is louder each day and the carcasses are everywhere!  I sweep them away in the morning only to have just as many later in the day.  I guess I'm just tolerating them as anything that comes out of the ground every seventeen years and lives only long enough to mate deserves some patience.



Kayeking is a a lot of fun.  Did it for a bit some time ago.   Took a class at a school with a big pool to learn how to handle it.  The instructor gave the smallest kayeks to the most apt pupils and being as I was not the most coordinated or experienced person, I got a kayek the size of the Queen Mary.  But I did learn how to flip the kayek over and get out.  Nobody said this but it seemed that kicking it off was the way to exit.   I guess the others just shimmied out of them like they were mermaids.

I remember the last 17 year batch of cicadas.   Just like you say, carcasses everywhere.   I was wondering where the brood went to this time.  They were supposed to come out when the ground temp hit 65 degrees which I'm sure was reached sometime in April.  One day I heard a few chirps but then it rained and rained and I haven't seen any at all.  

The annual cicadas are such a nice sound in late July and August.  It's really a special sound that I look forward to as the summer passes.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

The cicadas didn't visit us during the last cycle. We had moved to a new development so the ground was disturbed and we weren't. I do not like those bugs. I graduated high school when they were out in full force. Most of the people in our  class had no use for one another, so there were no reunions, until the 17th year. Kind of funny. 
beeble.

Sent from my Pixel C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

eagle, you haven't been shopping for specs in a long time, have you??  If you go to a place like LensCrafters, they will show you how you look before you buy!! I have slow-growing cataracts, and I know I will have a difficult time when it's time for them to be corrected. If only progressive implants were covered by insurance, I would be so happy. By the time I am ready, I will be on Medicare. I would love to be able to wear contacts. I tried mono vision, but my eye muscles are wonky, so that doesn't work. I can't see anything closer than arm's distance. I have fairly good distance. I can't read anything in the shower, so I have to mark things in huge Sharpy so I can tell the difference between shampoo and conditioner or shower gel. It's bad. I use Restasis, too. 
beeble.


----------



## ouija board

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you Ouija.   I asked the resident (I go to a teaching university) why vision was not stable and he said that as we age and as the time from the cataract surgery increases we get mini-cataracts.  He might have said something else but that's what I remember.   Bummer.   But I am glad I did have some time without glasses for most activities.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to ditch contacts b/c eyeballs got incredibly dry.  I think this happened around when I was 40.   I used the gas permeable which had been satisfactory for a long time.   I imagine there were or have been contact lens improvements but am not sure I want to go back to them or if that's even an option.  Restasis has been quite helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope I can pick out an attractive pair of glasses.  It is tough to pick them out w/o being able to clearly see them on from a distance.   Have to remember to bring a camera (unless I learn how to use phone by then!).   I got a big cat's eye and then after the lenses were put in I could see that they weren't the best shape for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of contacts do you wear, Ouija?




I wore the soft contacts that you change every 30 days (Air Optix, I think) for probably 15 years. Last year, I switched optometrists, and he put me on the every two week lenses, and I've had issues with dry eyes ever since. He also switched up my prescription ("your vision is fine, but I can make it even better!"), which caused problems for me, so I'm thinking I need to switch optometrists instead! I am loathe to switch back to glasses because every pair I've owned ends up getting knocked out of alignment, and then they give me headaches. Plus, I think I look terrible in glasses...ah, vanity.


----------



## Mindi B

Just spent two hours trying to get approval from my on-line pharmacy for a scrip I've been using for years.  Twice--TWICE--after I had been on hold for over ten minutes, the line switched me to a satisfaction survey regarding the call that HAD NOT BEEN ANSWERED.  Twice.  And of course, there was no way to exit the automated survey, so both times I had to call back.  Then, while on hold again, my doctor's office called on my cell phone to berate ME because the on-line pharmacy was asking her for too much time-consuming information-providing.  Um, I totally understand her frustration, but exactly how is my insurance-mandated pharmacy's total incompetence my fault, or within my control?  Why is she yelling at ME?  I hate this bureaucratic idiocy too, and I'm the one who won't get the medication I need if this doesn't get resolved.  Finally, call number five by this time, I got someone who said, "Oh, we already have the info we need.  Don't know why it wasn't registered properly [type type type].  There.  Scrip approved."
I know many of us face such nonsense.  But wow, does it suck.  Just read a really good article on Vox about just this issue--the amount of unpaid, unrecognized effort required to coordinate one's own care in a system where nobody talks to anyone else, and the final result can only be as good as the least capable person in a line of underpaid, undertrained support staffers.  I think in today's case, one person didn't know how to do their job, and it cost me two hours, my doctor's goodwill, and the time of at least half a dozen telephone reps.

Just at this moment, I hate everybody.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Just spent two hours trying to get approval from my on-line pharmacy for a scrip I've been using for years.  Twice--TWICE--after I had been on hold for over ten minutes, the line switched me to a satisfaction survey regarding the call that HAD NOT BEEN ANSWERED.  Twice.  And of course, there was no way to exit the automated survey, so both times I had to call back.  Then, while on hold again, my doctor's office called on my cell phone to berate ME because the on-line pharmacy was asking her for too much time-consuming information-providing.  Um, I totally understand her frustration, but exactly how is my insurance-mandated pharmacy's total incompetence my fault, or within my control?  Why is she yelling at ME?  I hate this bureaucratic idiocy too, and I'm the one who won't get the medication I need if this doesn't get resolved.  Finally, call number five by this time, I got someone who said, "Oh, we already have the info we need.  Don't know why it wasn't registered properly [type type type].  There.  Scrip approved."
> I know many of us face such nonsense.  But wow, does it suck.  Just read a really good article on Vox about just this issue--the amount of unpaid, unrecognized effort required to coordinate one's own care in a system where nobody talks to anyone else, and the final result can only be as good as the least capable person in a line of underpaid, undertrained support staffers.  I think in today's case, one person didn't know how to do their job, and it cost me two hours, my doctor's goodwill, and the time of at least half a dozen telephone reps.
> 
> Just at this moment, I hate everybody.


----------



## Mindi B

Aw, thank you, meg!  I needed that!


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Aw, thank you, meg!  I needed that!



You're welcome! I can totally relate. I hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks.  Things are better already!  Until the next scrip.


----------



## pursecrzy

I can relate a little bit Mindi.

Took prescriptions into the pharmacy yesterday, the pharmacy assistant took a long time inputting the scripts. Finally she told me I'd have to pay up front and submit the receipts to my insurance company. Told her I haven't had to do that in the past. Finally she asked the pharmacist who said untick a box and it should be okay. It was!


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Two hours on the phone with the insurance marketplace trying to get them to send CareFirst a note to tell them that Mr beeble was on medicare and cancel one of my two policies. Easy peasy, right. I know how to speak to insurance companies. No problem with them. I wrote down everything they needed. I have copious notes for all of my encounters with the marketplace. Seems like I am covered with two policies. One started in May. One is going on with DH as policy-holder, which is incorrect, yet I paid for it and then the one in May started with myself as policy-holder. 

I was pretty nice to "nelson" and he was as helpful as he could be, without letting me go over his head. I might add, I have been through this dance many times with the marketplace. Just please send carefirst the note. Please. Puh-leeeze. And, I am going on my third week of being sick. Finally, two hours of this  foolishness, I asked "nelson" for the reference number of the phone call, thanked him for his time and said goodbye.

I hope I still have insurance, because I am so sick.

beeble

Sent from my Pixel C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kyokei

Well.... My unpleasant appointment is tomorrow. Fingers crossed it won't go as badly as I imagine.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Kyokei, I am wishing you decent news tomorrow. Unless you are an eternal pessimist like me, I hope you have no reason to worry.
beeble.

Sent from my Pixel C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Joannadyne

Sigh, I sympathize with all you ladies dealing with insurance and health issues. I don't see why, in this day and age, it remains so difficult to get what you need without such a hassle. Mine requires me to call to check benefits - no website anymore. 
But I recently got some good news for once! After waiting on hold for 40 minutes, I found out that my 6-year-old's weekly psychologist visits aren't capped at 20 but are unlimited (as needed). I was so relieved, I got a bit weepy on the phone with the insurance rep and asked her to verify it again to make sure. My son had been saying things such as "I just want to die," or "I want to kill myself" whenever he got uncontrollably upset and the help he's been getting from the child psychologist has been invaluable these past few months. 

Good luck tomorrow, kyokei. Feel better, beeble!! And hugs to you, mindi b.


----------



## Mindi B

Joannadyne, that must have been terrifying to hear from your little boy.  Good for you for getting him help and good for the insurance company for covering something so very important!  Sending you and your family good thoughts.
Beeble, so sorry you are sick, and you must have the patience of a saint to put up with two hours of that ridiculousness and hang up without a resolution, yet not take it out on "Nelson."  Who, I might add, should dang well have bumped you up a rep level when he couldn't assist you with what you needed.
Kyokei, I will be thinking of you tomorrow and hope the visit goes better than you anticipate.  When Chatsters have to face unpleasant and stressful experiences, we tell each other to imagine all of us are standing behind you, offering support. . . . Because, virtually, we are.
Thanks fo all for listening to my earlier rant--sending hugs back to each and every one of you!


----------



## Mindi B

Pursey, the minute some routine task starts taking a clerk/rep/assistant/etc. longer than usual, I feel my blood pressure start to rise, because I just KNOW some foolishness is about to come my way.  It sounds like you hung in there and remained calm and pleasant with the pharmacy tech in spite of her prolonged and initially unsuccessful effort.  I applaud you.  Can you teach me how to do that?  If she had told me that suddenly I had to get my scrips in a totally new and different way, I don't think I would have, er, taken it well.  I might have cast some unkind aspersions on her ability to operate her computer.


----------



## madisonmamaw

Today is also a bad day for me due to  DDs education issues. It's a very long story but the current arrangement is utterly ridiculous and just comsumes what's left of my marriage . 

I know it shouldn't be this way and I really need to put my thoughts in writing to calm. Issues with DD  should not impact the foundation of my marrige and it's so dramatic to eculate things so dramatically. 

I don't  even know what I am.talking  about and this is just so beyond me. The current situation has been ongoing for years and the resentment just simmers until finally now we can't deal with it anymore. 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mindi B

Madisonmamaw, issues with children can be all-consuming and damaging to a marriage, like any major, ongoing stressor.  I hope if you don't already have a therapist/counselor, that you consider finding one.  Family or marital counseling might be ideal, but even choosing to visit a therapist on your own could be a huge help to you in getting a handle on what is going on and strategizing about how best to deal with it.  Wishing you the best.


----------



## madisonmamaw

Mindi B said:


> Madisonmamaw, issues with children can be all-consuming and damaging to a marriage, like any major, ongoing stressor.  I hope if you don't already have a therapist/counselor, that you consider finding one.  Family or marital counseling might be ideal, but even choosing to visit a therapist on your own could be a huge help to you in getting a handle on what is going on and strategizing about how best to deal with it.  Wishing you the best.


MB thank you for your kind words. I do think I need to definitely handle this issue without further damage to the marriage. I don't think it's fair. 

Ideally a therapist would be great. Unfortunately they aren't that common here and not covered by my insurance. Job is also preventing me from paying a visit. 

But let me take this one step at a time  

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mindi B

I totally understand.  "Get a therapist" is easy to say and complicated to do.  If your time permits, talk a little to a trusted doctor--he or she may have contacts.  Some communities have free services (I worked in one in Minneapolis a long time ago) where professionals volunteer their time.  Some therapists will take what the client can pay.  But you are wise to take one thing at a time.  I don't want to add to your "to do" list--just want to make sure you have a safe place to vent and reflect.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Sending everyone super powerful C H A T vibes today ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hugs to all, too!


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks, EB.  My DMIL called us late last night--one of DH's cousins (not more than 32 years old) died yesterday of a heart attack.  A complete shock to all. Her family is, of course, absolutely devastated, as is my MIL. I am so, so sorry for the family.  Not seeking or needing sympathy for myself, just so sad for the family and feeling the usual helplessness in the face of another's grief.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, ((((hugs))))


----------



## madisonmamaw

Mindi B said:


> I totally understand.  "Get a therapist" is easy to say and complicated to do.  If your time permits, talk a little to a trusted doctor--he or she may have contacts.  Some communities have free services (I worked in one in Minneapolis a long time ago) where professionals volunteer their time.  Some therapists will take what the client can pay.  But you are wise to take one thing at a time.  I don't want to add to your "to do" list--just want to make sure you have a safe place to vent and reflect.


Thank you darling. I have benefited greatly from trusted doctors during and after my pregnancy in dc. Thank you very much for sharing those options. I am not in the states anymore. I am forever grateful for all medical professionals and everyone who helped during my postpartum depression. 

Here unfortunately mental health services aren't considered healthcare. I thought I wanted to change that when I got here, but life and work are overwhelming. 

But tonight turned out much better than I thought. DH and I went out for food and we got dessert to go at a bakery afterwards. And now we are home with our dog. 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## madisonmamaw

Mindi B said:


> Thanks, EB.  My DMIL called us late last night--one of DH's cousins (not more than 32 years old) died yesterday of a heart attack.  A complete shock to all. Her family is, of course, absolutely devastated, as is my MIL. I am so, so sorry for the family.  Not seeking or needing sympathy for myself, just so sad for the family and feeling the usual helplessness in the face of another's grief.


Sending your family my thoughts. Hugs 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mindi B

madisonmamaw said:


> Thank you darling. I have benefited greatly from trusted doctors during and after my pregnancy in dc. Thank you very much for sharing those options. I am not in the states anymore. I am forever grateful for all medical professionals and everyone who helped during my postpartum depression.
> 
> Here unfortunately mental health services aren't considered healthcare. I thought I wanted to change that when I got here, but life and work are overwhelming.
> 
> But tonight turned out much better than I thought. DH and I went out for food and we got dessert to go at a bakery afterwards. And now we are home with our dog.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app



Ah, of course.  Sometimes I am US-centric and forget that our forum has contributors from all over the world.  I am genuinely delighted to hear that you and your husband had a peaceful evening together.  The fact that that can still happen even when times are difficult seems like a very good sign.  And dogs are ALWAYS good for our health.


----------



## madisonmamaw

Mindi B said:


> Ah, of course.  Sometimes I am US-centric and forget that our forum has contributors from all over the world.  I am genuinely delighted to hear that you and your husband had a peaceful evening together.  The fact that that can still happen even when times are difficult seems like a very good sign.  And dogs are ALWAYS good for our health.


Thank you MB we are now finishing season 2 o f breaking bad in bed with le  dog. He's very playful today I think he needs a new toy 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## megt10

etoupebirkin said:


> sending everyone super powerful c h a t vibes today ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> hugs to all, too!



+1


----------



## Mindi B

Just for giggles, more sartorial inspiration from my favorite "Why didn't I think of that?!" fashion blog, cleverly called "Le Fashion."  (I couldn't make this stuff up.)
How to wear a black blazer in spring/summer?  Wait for it. . . . With a black tee, black pumps, and jeans.  No, I know, it's NUTS, but there you have it.  These crazy kids; what WILL they think of next?


----------



## Mindi B

And ooooh!  One more: A woman wearing a turtleneck, jeans, and a black biker jacket--BUT--again, wait for it (and allow me to quote), "A major plus in our book is that she brilliantly color coordinates her bright gold belt with her shiny stack of bracelets."
Yes, she is wearing a GOLD belt, and she chose, "brilliantly," to wear bracelets THAT ARE ALSO GOLD.
The mind boggles.


----------



## Mindi B

Sarcastic much, Mindi?


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Mindi B said:


> Just for giggles, more sartorial inspiration from my favorite "Why didn't I think of that?!" fashion blog, cleverly called "Le Fashion."  (I couldn't make this stuff up.)
> How to wear a black blazer in spring/summer?  Wait for it. . . . With a black tee, black pumps, and jeans.  No, I know, it's NUTS, but there you have it.  These crazy kids; what WILL they think of next?


Oh my, one can only hope the hardware on the jacket and jeans is also gold or the outfit would be a fashion faux pas for me. I don't like to mix metals or metaphors.


----------



## eagle1002us

Joannadyne said:


> Sigh, I sympathize with all you ladies dealing with insurance and health issues. I don't see why, in this day and age, it remains so difficult to get what you need without such a hassle. Mine requires me to call to check benefits - no website anymore.
> But I recently got some good news for once! After waiting on hold for 40 minutes, I found out that my 6-year-old's weekly psychologist visits aren't capped at 20 but are unlimited (as needed). I was so relieved, I got a bit weepy on the phone with the insurance rep and asked her to verify it again to make sure. My son had been saying things such as "I just want to die," or "I want to kill myself" whenever he got uncontrollably upset and the help he's been getting from the child psychologist has been invaluable these past few months.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow, kyokei. Feel better, beeble!! And hugs to you, mindi b.



*Joannadyne*, I hope you find the relief/solution that will help you and your fam.  Congrats on the insurance thing.  Sometimes the world is a rational place after all!


----------



## eagle1002us

ouija board said:


> I wore the soft contacts that you change every 30 days (Air Optix, I think) for probably 15 years. Last year, I switched optometrists, and he put me on the every two week lenses, and I've had issues with dry eyes ever since. He also switched up my prescription ("your vision is fine, but I can make it even better!"), which caused problems for me, so I'm thinking I need to switch optometrists instead! I am loathe to switch back to glasses because every pair I've owned ends up getting knocked out of alignment, and then they give me headaches. Plus, I think I look terrible in glasses...ah, vanity.



*Ouija*, my glasses get out of alignment, too.  I have a gucci pair from a few years ago that looks nice, not too fancy, but they pinch.  Difficult to get rid of the pinch on the back of my ear.  I lift the temple off my ear from time to time and the alignment eventually goes kaput!  

Sometimes I take aspirin when my dry eyes hurt.  That helps.  (I do have drops but if the air is dry it can be hard to get relief).  Or a sauce pan of very hot water which I use to create a warm compress from a small towel.  I keep wetting the towel and applying it till the water cools.  That is a good solution unless I'm short on time.  

I am wary of docs that are really optimistic when I first meet them.  It creeps me out a bit.  B/c some problems are hard to resolve and I consider hearty initial optimism to be a kind of sales pitch.


----------



## Kyokei

Thank you all very much for the encouragement. I appreciate all of the kind words. My appointment today didnt go as badly as expected, but was still very uncomfortable.

Mindi, I am sorry to hear the news. Sending good vibes back your way.

The good news is I think I lost a pound or two within the last two weeks. I hope it is not a false alarm. I know that is slow progress but I'm hoping it doesn't creep back on the scale again.


----------



## madisonmamaw

I wear  daily contact lens that I just ditch out once they leave my eyes. I find it comforting to know it's much more sanitary. 

I also use eye drops from time to time when my eyes get dry 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## etoupebirkin

Kyokei said:


> Thank you all very much for the encouragement. I appreciate all of the kind words. My appointment today didnt go as badly as expected, but was still very uncomfortable.
> 
> Mindi, I am sorry to hear the news. Sending good vibes back your way.
> 
> The good news is I think I lost a pound or two within the last two weeks. I hope it is not a false alarm. I know that is slow progress but I'm hoping it doesn't creep back on the scale again.



Glad to hear that the test was not as bad as anticipated. *crossing fingers* for normal results.


----------



## etoupebirkin

madisonmamaw said:


> I wear  daily contact lens that I just ditch out once they leave my eyes. I find it comforting to know it's much more sanitary.
> 
> I also use eye drops from time to time when my eyes get dry
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app



I could not wear contacts if someone paid me with croc birkins. Touching my eyes freaks me out completely. I am also clumsy, so contacts won't work for that reason either.


----------



## Kyokei

etoupebirkin said:


> Glad to hear that the test was not as bad as anticipated. *crossing fingers* for normal results.



Thank you, EB! My results were mostly normal except in my "problem areas" but that was to be expected.


----------



## madisonmamaw

etoupebirkin said:


> I could not wear contacts if someone paid me with croc birkins. Touching my eyes freaks me out completely. I am also clumsy, so contacts won't work for that reason either.


It really freaked me out before. But glasses doesn't really work for me.. so I have to stick them in my eyes pretty much everyday....

I still don't.really know how to take them off after a decade..

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Just for giggles, more sartorial inspiration from my favorite "Why didn't I think of that?!" fashion blog, cleverly called "Le Fashion."  (I couldn't make this stuff up.)
> How to wear a black blazer in spring/summer?  Wait for it. . . . With a black tee, black pumps, and jeans.  No, I know, it's NUTS, but there you have it.  These crazy kids; what WILL they think of next?




Oooh, more "Le Fashion" knowledge! How could I possibly have made it out of the house without embarrassing myself before all this enlightenment?? Black on black, gold with gold, genius! 

Kyokei, I'm glad the appointment wasn't as bad as it could've been. That's often the best one can hope for with some doctor visits!

Today was DD's first trip to the beach. She absolutely loved it! From the moment she stepped in the water, she went headlong into the big waves, no fear or hesitation at all. She would've swum out to sea, if I had let her! That child will be a deep sea diver someday, just because she knows it scares the bejeebies out of me.


----------



## ck21

Sending good vibes to all.  Keeping with the medical theme.  I went to the dentist today for my regular cleaning.  New hygienist with very strong hands.  I kept thinking she would make a good masseuse, but I left feeling a bit beat up.  And I have 3 cavities.  How does this happen?  I brush and floss religiously.  Blah.

Love the fashion advice Mindi!

Glad LilOB loves the water.  Should make for a fun summer!!


----------



## Oryx816

Kyokei said:


> Thank you all very much for the encouragement. I appreciate all of the kind words. My appointment today didnt go as badly as expected, but was still very uncomfortable.
> 
> Mindi, I am sorry to hear the news. Sending good vibes back your way.
> 
> The good news is I think I lost a pound or two within the last two weeks. I hope it is not a false alarm. I know that is slow progress but I'm hoping it doesn't creep back on the scale again.




Glad to hear that it wasn't as bad as you expected.  I hope things progress positively henceforward.


----------



## Oryx816

Mindi B said:


> Just for giggles, more sartorial inspiration from my favorite "Why didn't I think of that?!" fashion blog, cleverly called "Le Fashion."  (I couldn't make this stuff up.)
> How to wear a black blazer in spring/summer?  Wait for it. . . . With a black tee, black pumps, and jeans.  No, I know, it's NUTS, but there you have it.  These crazy kids; what WILL they think of next?




  Thank you for posting these fashion tidbits, otherwise I couldn't get dressed in the morning.  

I think there are way too many people out there with blogs.


----------



## Mindi B

Glad everyone is benefiting from the fashion blog synopses.  I live to serve.
Kyokei, glad things went as well as can be expected.  And now that visit is behind you, yay!
ck, I think we underestimate the influence of genetics in things like tooth health.  Good oral care habits help, of course, as does fluoride in the water when we're kids, but ultimately, I believe our control is limited.  We are now finding out that weight is VERY dependent on genetics (probably mostly, in fact), despite our tendency to blame excess weight on the individual.  So keep brushing and flossing and don't blame yourself!  But ouch on the manhandling by the hygenist.
OB, your DD (not-so-lil-anymore-OB) is a constant source of inspiration to me.  She is fearless, sartorially, physically, emotionally!  Loves the ocean, big cats, and mixing prints!  She will make you proud, and also scare the bejeebers out of you on a regular basis.  Some day you will be showing her gray hairs and saying, "This was you, and THIS was you. . . ."


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Glad everyone is benefiting from the fashion blog synopses.  I live to serve.
> Kyokei, glad things went as well as can be expected.  And now that visit is behind you, yay!
> ck, I think we underestimate the influence of genetics in things like tooth health.  Good oral care habits help, of course, as does fluoride in the water when we're kids, but ultimately, I believe our control is limited.  We are now finding out that weight is VERY dependent on genetics (probably mostly, in fact), despite our tendency to blame excess weight on the individual.  So keep brushing and flossing and don't blame yourself!  But ouch on the manhandling by the hygenist.
> OB, your DD (not-so-lil-anymore-OB) is a constant source of inspiration to me.  She is fearless, sartorially, physically, emotionally!  Loves the ocean, big cats, and mixing prints!  She will make you proud, and also scare the bejeebers out of you on a regular basis.  Some day you will be showing her gray hairs and saying, "This was you, and THIS was you. . . ."




Mindi-I agree with you and think genetics plays a big role in my poor luck when it comes to teeth.  I wish more dentists thought that way.  I'm tired of the skeptical looks I get when I tell them how diligent I am.

Good day here--a trip to the zoo and a birthday party.  Cool and rainy, but we made the best of it!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, I'm pretty sure I'll be totally gray by the time DD hits her teens! But she is definitely an inspiration to me, with the bold and fearless nature that she has towards certain things in a way that I never had and still don't have. She's also an enigma to me..she loves watching and reading about predators, especially the gory details on how they catch and kill their competition or prey, yet she doesn't want to eat animals. I hesitate to call her vegetarian since that would imply that she eats vegetables willingly. Last time I checked, pasta ain't a veggie.

Ck, sorry about the cavities. I haven't had cavities since I was young, but I have to go for my cleanings religiously, otherwise I get gingivitis and other minor problems that could lead to major problems. I also had horribly crooked teeth that required braces and then Invisalign 20 years later because they were getting crooked again. Yet DH, who sees the dentist maybe once a year (if I make the appointment and drive him there myself) and has shockingly lax dental habits, has very few problems with his teeth and perfectly straight teeth as a kid and adult.  He also had 20/15 eyesight until recently (went down to 20/20, the horror!). Needless to say, I'm a bit resentful of the good genes that he was blessed with!


----------



## Mindi B

ouija board said:


> Mindi, I'm pretty sure I'll be totally gray by the time DD hits her teens! But she is definitely an inspiration to me, with the bold and fearless nature that she has towards certain things in a way that I never had and still don't have. She's also an enigma to me..she loves watching and reading about predators, especially the gory details on how they catch and kill their competition or prey, yet she doesn't want to eat animals. I hesitate to call her vegetarian since that would imply that she eats vegetables willingly. Last time I checked, pasta ain't a veggie.
> 
> Ck, sorry about the cavities. I haven't had cavities since I was young, but I have to go for my cleanings religiously, otherwise I get gingivitis and other minor problems that could lead to major problems. I also had horribly crooked teeth that required braces and then Invisalign 20 years later because they were getting crooked again. Yet DH, who sees the dentist maybe once a year (if I make the appointment and drive him there myself) and has shockingly lax dental habits, has very few problems with his teeth and perfectly straight teeth as a kid and adult.  He also had 20/15 eyesight until recently (went down to 20/20, the horror!). Needless to say, I'm a bit resentful of the good genes that he was blessed with!



OB, would you like to see her follow in your footsteps and become a vet?  Or perhaps study/work with animals in some other way?  She sounds like she has started off down such a path.
Sad day here.  Circumstantially (dark, rainy), situationally (DH off on another business trip), and emotionally (half my heart is with DH's relatives who lost their daughter last week).  Sigh.
I will go watch a stupid movie and pet HenHen.


----------



## etoile de mer

Hello everyone!  Dropping in for a bit of advice if anyone has info to share. Dealing with a dying fridgewe were at Home Depot last night at 8:30 buying a mini fridge to tide us over. After much research, we've found only two refrigerators that will fit in our existing spot. Otherwise we'll need to demo part our kitchen, trying to avoid this! Both fridges are Fisher & Paykel. Has anyone had experience with this brand? Via online reviews, people seem to love them. We were impressed with the quality, beautiful thoughtful design, and of course by the fact that these two models would actually fit! Our current fridge is Jenn-Air and was a lemon right from the start. Any thoughts appreciated!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I understand your pain on the fridge. I got a Sub-Zero because it was the only one that would fit the space. I have no experience with Fisher Paykel. Is it a built in?


----------



## etoile de mer

etoupebirkin said:


> I understand your pain on the fridge. I got a Sub-Zero because it was the only one that would fit the space. I have no experience with Fisher Paykel. Is it a built in?



Hi EB, thanks! Yes, such a bother to find the right size. No, not built in really, just must fit into existing cabinetry. We started pondering other options, and realized removing the side panel, and existing cabinetry above the fridge, might give us more options, but then we've have a missing chunk of flooring! Plus would result in other odd finish details to deal with. You know how it goes, snowball effect!  Not wanting to do a whole kitchen remodel right now, and that's where that thinking was going! Likely will need to go with Fisher & Paykel. Will be the nicest appliance in our kitchen!


----------



## pierina2

Hi Etoile!  No useful refrigerator info to add but just saying hi.  And I think you're wise to avoid anything that leads to minor or major kitchen renovation.  That's hard to live with!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, DD says that she wants to be a vet, but specifically a zoo vet. I'm not sure how I feel about that, but I figure we've got a long time before she has to decide..a lot can change!
 Sorry to hear about the gloomy day. A movie and snuggle with HenHen sounds like the best way to spend the day.

Etoile, I've never heard of the brand.  All I remember when I bought our last fridge were the predominantly bad reviews no matter what brand or model that I looked at, so if people say that they love this fridge, that's a great sign! Good idea to avoid doing a complete renovation just to accommodate a new fridge.


----------



## pursecrzy

OB - I love the idea of Fisher & Paykel dish drawers, the reviews I read on them a few years ago were not good. You can stack them or put them on either side of the sink. You can have one running while filling up the other.


----------



## bags to die for

etoile de mer said:


> Hello everyone!  Dropping in for a bit of advice if anyone has info to share. Dealing with a dying fridgewe were at Home Depot last night at 8:30 buying a mini fridge to tide us over. After much research, we've found only two refrigerators that will fit in our existing spot. Otherwise we'll need to demo part our kitchen, trying to avoid this! Both fridges are Fisher & Paykel. Has anyone had experience with this brand? Via online reviews, people seem to love them. We were impressed with the quality, beautiful thoughtful design, and of course by the fact that these two models would actually fit! Our current fridge is Jenn-Air and was a lemon right from the start. Any thoughts appreciated!



etoile, just sneaking in here to comment about Fisher Paykel.

I had a F&P fridge from a from a friend who bought it in NZ and moved countries with it. I had it for about 13 years and then I moved countries and gave it to another friend. It is still going strong after 17 years! 

I can't comment on the quality of appliances after a Chinese company bought F&P but my experience to date has been great. It is very well known in NZ/Australia.


----------



## etoile de mer

We're now down to just one option (still Fisher & Paykel) as we realized the other needed more clearance at the top than we have. Thankfully it's beautifully designed, and pretty much exactly what we want!  Can't wait to see our old Jenn-Air wheeled out of the kitchen&#8230;trouble from day one!



pierina2 said:


> Hi Etoile!  No useful refrigerator info to add but just saying hi.  And I think you're wise to avoid anything that leads to minor or major kitchen renovation.  That's hard to live with!



Hi *pierina*, so nice to see you!   Yes, I agree! Of course while waiting in the kitchen department at Home Depot the other night, while they located our mini fridge, I was lost in designer-land, happily daydreaming about a complete renovation! 



ouija board said:


> Mindi, DD says that she wants to be a vet, but specifically a zoo vet. I'm not sure how I feel about that, but I figure we've got a long time before she has to decide..a lot can change!
> Sorry to hear about the gloomy day. A movie and snuggle with HenHen sounds like the best way to spend the day.
> 
> Etoile, I've never heard of the brand.  All I remember when I bought our last fridge were the predominantly bad reviews no matter what brand or model that I looked at, so if people say that they love this fridge, that's a great sign! Good idea to avoid doing a complete renovation just to accommodate a new fridge.



*ouija*, We waited for so long to replace our dishwasher, because we had trouble finding one no one hated! We finally found one that no one complained about, and bought that one! 



pursecrzy said:


> OB - I love the idea of Fisher & Paykel dish drawers, the reviews I read on them a few years ago were not good. You can stack them or put them on either side of the sink. You can have one running while filling up the other.



*pursecrzy*, I love the idea of the dish drawers, too!



bags to die for said:


> etoile, just sneaking in here to comment about Fisher Paykel.
> 
> I had a F&P fridge from a from a friend who bought it in NZ and moved countries with it. I had it for about 13 years and then I moved countries and gave it to another friend. It is still going strong after 17 years!
> 
> I can't comment on the quality of appliances after a Chinese company bought F&P but my experience to date has been great. It is very well known in NZ/Australia.



*bags to die for*, thanks so much for dropping in with your experience, it sounds like it was a real champ! What a cute story, love that it was shared amongst friends. I've admired their appliances via ads in design magazines, for years!


----------



## eagle1002us

Hi *Pierina*!   Nice to see you back.  Nice to see that Lagoon H of yours!  Hope you are doing well.


----------



## ck21

Mindi-I hope you are feeling a bit sunnier today!


----------



## snowbuns

Hi everyone! 

Which colour do you think is better for Hermes Kelly (both sellier in Epsom 32cm and GH) - Malachite or Feu Orange? I've been offered both and I cant choose >.<

I want something timeless, but also youthful. 

It seems like the orange is more iconic because orange is as close to Hermes' 'official' colour as can get. 

But the malachite looks so tempting. And the colour is so reminiscent of the sea - when it is not so shallow as to stand but not deep enough to turn dark blue, so the sun makes it look greenish. I have had a big connection with the sea since I was young. So my holy grail was Blue Thalassa Sellier with GH but no luck and I don't want to wait...and Malachite seems close to it... 
But orange is beautiful too...both would look awesome with a matching twilly..

I'm in my early 20s.
Most of my wardrobe is dark blues, whites, blacks...I play a lot with neutrals. I have very pale skin, hair is cold-hued.  I don't have any greens whatsoever in my wardrobe...which is one of my concerns with malachite, because it is after all a green, not a blue. 
Also, it seems like a green like malachite could be ageing, though I could be wrong. It may be because I saw a picture of an older lady carrying it and now thats stuck in my head. 

Help! I'm going nuts >.<


----------



## Mindi B

snowbuns said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Which colour do you think is better for Hermes Kelly (both sellier in Epsom 32cm and GH) - Malachite or Feu Orange? I've been offered both and I cant choose >.<
> 
> I want something timeless, but also youthful.
> 
> It seems like the orange is more iconic because orange is as close to Hermes' 'official' colour as can get.
> 
> But the malachite looks so tempting. And the colour is so reminiscent of the sea - when it is not so shallow as to stand but not deep enough to turn dark blue, so the sun makes it look greenish. I have had a big connection with the sea since I was young. So my holy grail was Blue Thalassa Sellier with GH but no luck and I don't want to wait...and Malachite seems close to it...
> But orange is beautiful too...both would look awesome with a matching twilly..
> 
> I'm in my early 20s.
> Most of my wardrobe is dark blues, whites, blacks...I play a lot with neutrals. I have very pale skin, hair is cold-hued.  I don't have any greens whatsoever in my wardrobe...which is one of my concerns with malachite, because it is after all a green, not a blue.
> Also, it seems like a green like malachite could be ageing, though I could be wrong. It may be because I saw a picture of an older lady carrying it and now thats stuck in my head.
> 
> Help! I'm going nuts >.<



But what a fun dilemma!  I think, based on your post, that you feel much more drawn to Malachite.  I don't think it's an aging color at all--it's all in who is carrying it.  If you carry it, it will be youthful because you are!  And while Hermes often does various shades of orange, a color like Malachite is a bit more rare and won't necessarily be around again for a while.  It's actually a very good thing that you don't wear a lot of green--the Malachite won't clash with anything in your wardrobe, but will just be a great pop of sophisticated color against the neutrals.  And since your complexion and hair are cool-toned, the cool tone of Malachite is more likely to compliment you than the hot shade of Feu.  Finally, in a bright color like Feu, the sellier is likely to appear much bigger than it is and could look a bit overwhelming (unless you are tall).  So Malachite gets my vote, for what it's worth.  Good luck!


----------



## ck21

Our boy is a preschool graduate!


----------



## Mindi B

Congratulations to Collin!  He and his friends are absolutely adorable.


----------



## Joannadyne

Thanks for your kind words, Mindi B and eagle100us and anyone else if I missed you! 

It's been extremely stressful these past few months so tpf is a great place for me to decompress and escape even if just for a few moments. I usually go into lurk mode when stressed out but the time spent lurking is invaluable.  

My kid is prone to depression and anxiety, which is alarming to hear at such a young age. it runs in the family - my husband is bipolar and has suffered from depression and addictions. He's fine now but we worry about our son. And mind you, he's not really suicidal - he doesn't really know the meaning of death. He just knows that when he says things like "I just want to die" or variations of that whenever he's flooded with strong emotions, he gets an immediate response and people take it seriously. Also, I took him to my grandmothers funeral when he was 4.5 and he had a lot of questions about death at the time. But he doesn't seriously try to hurt himself, which is good. I'm trying to figure out ways to help him with these emotions but sometimes I'm just at a complete loss as to what the appropriate action should be. He's a particularly sensitive kid and highly empathetic. He never needs a time out, just a raised voice is enough to have him in tears. All this said, he's not miserable all the time - 95% of the time he is a joy to have around and I love him fiercely. I just want him to not be so hard on himself so he can be happy as he grows. The psychologist said that it's important to treat these tendencies  when he's young and plastic. 

Today I had some retail therapy - I went to the BH sale (deets on the BH sale thread) and got myself a treat: 


I don't care what they say, sometimes nice things can make me happy.


----------



## Mindi B

Very pretty bracelet (and ring)!  Your taking your son's issues seriously and getting him professional help is everything.  There is no single "right" response to your son's struggles, but the support and encouragement to acknowledge his feelings and find more adaptive ways to handle them will lead him to what is "right" for him.  I'll keep sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## eagle1002us

Joannadyne said:


> Thanks for your kind words, Mindi B and eagle100us and anyone else if I missed you!
> 
> It's been extremely stressful these past few months so tpf is a great place for me to decompress and escape even if just for a few moments. I usually go into lurk mode when stressed out but the time spent lurking is invaluable.
> 
> My kid is prone to depression and anxiety, which is alarming to hear at such a young age. it runs in the family - my husband is bipolar and has suffered from depression and addictions. He's fine now but we worry about our son. And mind you, he's not really suicidal - he doesn't really know the meaning of death. He just knows that when he says things like "I just want to die" or variations of that whenever he's flooded with strong emotions, he gets an immediate response and people take it seriously. Also, I took him to my grandmothers funeral when he was 4.5 and he had a lot of questions about death at the time. But he doesn't seriously try to hurt himself, which is good. I'm trying to figure out ways to help him with these emotions but sometimes I'm just at a complete loss as to what the appropriate action should be. He's a particularly sensitive kid and highly empathetic. He never needs a time out, just a raised voice is enough to have him in tears. All this said, he's not miserable all the time - 95% of the time he is a joy to have around and I love him fiercely. I just want him to not be so hard on himself so he can be happy as he grows. The psychologist said that it's important to treat these tendencies  when he's young and plastic.
> 
> Today I had some retail therapy - I went to the BH sale (deets on the BH sale thread) and got myself a treat:
> View attachment 3376521
> 
> I don't care what they say, sometimes nice things can make me happy.



*Joannadyne*, hello again.   

You are navigating a tough situation.  How old is he again?  A highly sensitive kid with great empathy may be the kind that turns into a writer, artist, or musician.  This temperament could be the foundation of creativity.  I know I am bordering on a cliche -- the tormented artist -- but creative people see and feel thing more deeply than others.  In a way the creativity is compensation for the pain. 

Your husband made it to successful adulthood even tho he had mental pain.  He's likely to be a model for your son.

I am glad you are taking care of yourself.  Is that a rose quartz Pomellato ring?  Beautiful.
and the H bangle as well.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

ck, that's our baby, all right!! I well remember the night we went through labor with you. And, the other trials and triumphs through the past few years. He is a wonderful reflection of you. You ought to be very, very proud of yourself and this little guy.
Hearts and kisses from Baltimore.

beeble


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Joannadyne said:


> Thanks for your kind words, Mindi B and eagle100us and anyone else if I missed you!
> 
> It's been extremely stressful these past few months so tpf is a great place for me to decompress and escape even if just for a few moments. I usually go into lurk mode when stressed out but the time spent lurking is invaluable.
> 
> My kid is prone to depression and anxiety, which is alarming to hear at such a young age. it runs in the family - my husband is bipolar and has suffered from depression and addictions. He's fine now but we worry about our son. And mind you, he's not really suicidal - he doesn't really know the meaning of death. He just knows that when he says things like "I just want to die" or variations of that whenever he's flooded with strong emotions, he gets an immediate response and people take it seriously. Also, I took him to my grandmothers funeral when he was 4.5 and he had a lot of questions about death at the time. But he doesn't seriously try to hurt himself, which is good. I'm trying to figure out ways to help him with these emotions but sometimes I'm just at a complete loss as to what the appropriate action should be. He's a particularly sensitive kid and highly empathetic. He never needs a time out, just a raised voice is enough to have him in tears. All this said, he's not miserable all the time - 95% of the time he is a joy to have around and I love him fiercely. I just want him to not be so hard on himself so he can be happy as he grows. The psychologist said that it's important to treat these tendencies  when he's young and plastic.
> 
> Today I had some retail therapy - I went to the BH sale (deets on the BH sale thread) and got myself a treat:
> View attachment 3376521
> 
> I don't care what they say, sometimes nice things can make me happy.



Please take your son's threats or warnings seriously.

I will never forget the phone call from school when they told me he said he wanted to kill himself. I called the insurance company and was referred immediately to a therapist because of the circumstances. I went to school and took him to the doctor. We were lucky. It was just talk, but it happened again and he continued to work with the same therapist for years. I'm quite sure he saved my son's life.

Depression runs in my family, but it took my son's problems to look back and see it. 

He was living in a bad situation and it was something that we had no real control over. Family stuff. He is, thank heaven, okay. There were many sleepless nights. We all lived through it and he is a thriving, nearly 33-year-old, handsome young man.

I am hoping you reach out to your son's school so they can listen and watch for cue from his behavior.

I wish you and your family only the best.


beeble


----------



## Joannadyne

eagle1002us said:


> *Joannadyne*, hello again.
> 
> 
> 
> You are navigating a tough situation.  How old is he again?  A highly sensitive kid with great empathy may be the kind that turns into a writer, artist, or musician.  This temperament could be the foundation of creativity.  I know I am bordering on a cliche -- the tormented artist -- but creative people see and feel thing more deeply than others.  In a way the creativity is compensation for the pain.
> 
> 
> 
> Your husband made it to successful adulthood even tho he had mental pain.  He's likely to be a model for your son.
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you are taking care of yourself.  Is that a rose quartz Pomellato ring?  Beautiful.
> 
> and the H bangle as well.



Thank you! Good eye on the rose quartz!It's a Tiffany rose quartz sugar stack ring that I've had for years. I do love pomellato as well but do not own any pieces (yet!) 

Thanks, too, for your kind comments about my son. He is six so it was truly alarming to hear those words from him at such a young age. Re: empathy and creativity, he's not especially talented musically or artistically as far as I can tell, but he quite creative at world-building in a game called Minecraft.  




Mindi B said:


> Very pretty bracelet (and ring)!  Your taking your son's issues seriously and getting him professional help is everything.  There is no single "right" response to your son's struggles, but the support and encouragement to acknowledge his feelings and find more adaptive ways to handle them will lead him to what is "right" for him.  I'll keep sending good thoughts your way!




Thank you. I've come to really value and understand more of how helpful therapy can be through this experience. Even though he's only been seeing the psychologist for 6 months, I see positive behavioral changes already. 

On another topic, has anyone read the Neopolitan series by Elena Ferrante? I'm on the final novel and am taken by the level of honesty in describing relationships of all kinds - things I've felt but never voiced myself. 

And I'm so curious about our fellow tpf-ers. Is it rude to ask what you do for a living? I'm happy to go first: I'm the editor of two B2B publications serving the construction industry. I like it but it's a high-stress environment with long hours. The pressure in publishing these days is unbelievable - maintaining editorial integrity against the needs of advertisers gets exhausting.


----------



## Joannadyne

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Please take your son's threats or warnings seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> I will never forget the phone call from school when they told me he said he wanted to kill himself. I called the insurance company and was referred immediately to a therapist because of the circumstances. I went to school and took him to the doctor. We were lucky. It was just talk, but it happened again and he continued to work with the same therapist for years. I'm quite sure he saved my son's life.
> 
> 
> 
> Depression runs in my family, but it took my son's problems to look back and see it.
> 
> 
> 
> He was living in a bad situation and it was something that we had no real control over. Family stuff. He is, thank heaven, okay. There were many sleepless nights. We all lived through it and he is a thriving, nearly 33-year-old, handsome young man.
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping you reach out to your son's school so they can listen and watch for cue from his behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you and your family only the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beeble




Thank you for your good wishes, beeble! I appreciate being able to talk about it. None of my friends with young children are going through this and it's hard to talk about it with my parents. Sometimes, it feels like I've failed him in some way, even though I know it's not true. 

I'm so glad your son is doing well! How old was he when you heard from his school? I got that call from DS's school as well, which is what prompted me to seek treatment for him right away. He had started saying these things at home but I mistook it as something he picked up somewhere. It took the school saying that this is not normal six year old behavior for me to take it seriously, so I'm grateful the school alerted me in that way. And I'm so thankful for good insurance. Imo, mental health services should absolutely be included in all health care coverage.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

eagle1002us said:


> *Joannadyne*, hello again.
> 
> You are navigating a tough situation.  How old is he again?  A highly sensitive kid with great empathy may be the kind that turns into a writer, artist, or musician.  This temperament could be the foundation of creativity.  I know I am bordering on a cliche -- the tormented artist -- but creative people see and feel thing more deeply than others.  In a way the creativity is compensation for the pain.
> 
> Your husband made it to successful adulthood even tho he had mental pain.  He's likely to be a model for your son.
> 
> I am glad you are taking care of yourself.  Is that a rose quartz Pomellato ring?  Beautiful.
> and the H bangle as well.



Interesting you should say what you said, eagle. My son was always quite artistic and talented. And quite funny. He would be humiliated if he knew I said this, but at a young age, he did the funniest thing -- he had a basket of toys behind a couch in the family room. He took some time back there, looking for something. When he appeared, he was totally naked except for a set of Grouch Marx glasses with moustache and nose. He was probably three. It was the funniest thing ever. It was way back in the 80s. There were no digital cameras. Just a well-planned stunt by a clever little boy.

He is very talented. He is a musician, he pretty much taught himself how to play guitar. He writes music, performs. He writes like crazy.He has been keeping a journal since he could write. I know he has been able to read since he was 4. He has been producing a radio show for four years for one of the most wonderful talk shows in Baltimore. http://www.steinershow.org

DS does so many things in his busy life, I don't know how he does it. He went to college in NY and school started on 9/11/2001. It was a class for history. He spent weekends at the World Trade Center feeding first responders. This is the kind of kid he  is.

He moved to the west coast and finally came back home with his friends and lives in the city and we get to see him a couple of times a month. 

He was a hard child to raise. When the phone rang and he wasn't home, I panicked. He is okay. He checks in with us often. I like that. He is an easy man to like.

So, your "cliche" isn't so cliche. My kiddo fits right into the mold.

beeble.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Joannadyne said:


> Thank you for your good wishes, beeble! I appreciate being able to talk about it. None of my friends with young children are going through this and it's hard to talk about it with my parents. Sometimes, it feels like I've failed him in some way, even though I know it's not true.
> 
> I'm so glad your son is doing well! How old was he when you heard from his school? I got that call from DS's school as well, which is what prompted me to seek treatment for him right away. He had started saying these things at home but I mistook it as something he picked up somewhere. It took the school saying that this is not normal six year old behavior for me to take it seriously, so I'm grateful the school alerted me in that way. And I'm so thankful for good insurance. Imo, mental health services should absolutely be included in all health care coverage.



Hi. DS was probably 10 or 11 when this happened. A classmate heard him make the statement and alerted a teacher.

Saying something like that is never taken lightly. I did Meals on Wheels for several years and one of my ladies wound up in the hospital with shingles. She was in incredible pain and said to a nurse something like "I hurt so bad I could kill myself." Well, when a 90 year old says that, they put her in a secure room with bars in the window and required a sitter to be with her 24 hours a day. Terrible. 

The moral of this story is: Watch what you say.  At any age.

I am glad you can come here and discuss your family issues freely. Some of us have been through the same things and can relate. 

I hope you have a lovely evening. It's 1 am and I must go to bed.

Goodnight.

beeble.


----------



## Joannadyne

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Interesting you should say what you said, eagle. My son was always quite artistic and talented. And quite funny. He would be humiliated if he knew I said this, but at a young age, he did the funniest thing -- he had a basket of toys behind a couch in the family room. He took some time back there, looking for something. When he appeared, he was totally naked except for a set of Grouch Marx glasses with moustache and nose. He was probably three. It was the funniest thing ever. It was way back in the 80s. There were no digital cameras. Just a well-planned stunt by a clever little boy.
> 
> 
> 
> He is very talented. He is a musician, he pretty much taught himself how to play guitar. He writes music, performs. He writes like crazy.He has been keeping a journal since he could write. I know he has been able to read since he was 4. He has been producing a radio show for four years for one of the most wonderful talk shows in Baltimore. http://www.steinershow.org
> 
> 
> 
> DS does so many things in his busy life, I don't know how he does it. He went to college in NY and school started on 9/11/2001. It was a class for history. He spent weekends at the World Trade Center feeding first responders. This is the kind of kid he  is.
> 
> 
> 
> He moved to the west coast and finally came back home with his friends and lives in the city and we get to see him a couple of times a month.
> 
> 
> 
> He was a hard child to raise. When the phone rang and he wasn't home, I panicked. He is okay. He checks in with us often. I like that. He is an easy man to like.
> 
> 
> 
> So, your "cliche" isn't so cliche. My kiddo fits right into the mold.
> 
> 
> 
> beeble.




Your son sounds amazing, beeble! I love his Groucho Marx stunt, lol! Mine did something similar - we were in line at the drugstore a few months ago where he saw this magazine: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




He then tugs my hand and says, "Look, I'm Abraham Lincoln!"


Everyone in line, including me, cracked up and couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## csshopper

Joannadyne - your son is quick and cute! That's some astute processing for a little guy. Thanks for sharing, like the people in line, I cracked up too!


----------



## snowbuns

Mindi B said:


> But what a fun dilemma!  I think, based on your post, that you feel much more drawn to Malachite.  I don't think it's an aging color at all--it's all in who is carrying it.  If you carry it, it will be youthful because you are!  And while Hermes often does various shades of orange, a color like Malachite is a bit more rare and won't necessarily be around again for a while.  It's actually a very good thing that you don't wear a lot of green--the Malachite won't clash with anything in your wardrobe, but will just be a great pop of sophisticated color against the neutrals.  And since your complexion and hair are cool-toned, the cool tone of Malachite is more likely to compliment you than the hot shade of Feu.  Finally, in a bright color like Feu, the sellier is likely to appear much bigger than it is and could look a bit overwhelming (unless you are tall).  So Malachite gets my vote, for what it's worth.  Good luck!



Thank you! I was going to get the malachite but then I saw the colour on an aquaintance of mine and it was a lot more green than I thought it was...so I went for the orange. I am very tall so I think it will work. I will post it on PF when it arrives! 

Love Snowbuns


----------



## Mindi B

snowbuns said:


> Thank you! I was going to get the malachite but then I saw the colour on an aquaintance of mine and it was a lot more green than I thought it was...so I went for the orange. I am very tall so I think it will work. I will post it on PF when it arrives!
> 
> Love Snowbuns




Well, shows what I know!
Note to self:  Do not opine on-line.

The orange will be beautiful--enjoy!


----------



## snowbuns

Mindi B said:


> Well, shows what I know!
> Note to self:  Do not opine on-line.
> 
> The orange will be beautiful--enjoy!



Omg no your post gave me a lot more fashion insight than you think it did! Please do opine on and off line I am (just a little)  matcheymatchey in my fashion choices and I play safe too much. Your post gave me a lot to think about concerning coordinating handbags as well as the importance of height. Never thought of those things before!
Thank you again Mindi &#128522;


----------



## Mindi B

You are very sweet, snowbuns! And it is true, you sort of have to see the colors in person.  Very hard to tell their IRL appearance from photographs.  Glad to have been of some help, anyway.


----------



## Hermezzy

Joannadyne said:


> Your son sounds amazing, beeble! I love his Groucho Marx stunt, lol! Mine did something similar - we were in line at the drugstore a few months ago where he saw this magazine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378109
> 
> 
> He then tugs my hand and says, "Look, I'm Abraham Lincoln!"
> View attachment 3378110
> 
> Everyone in line, including me, cracked up and couldn't stop laughing.


Aww too precious!


----------



## megt10

Joannadyne said:


> Your son sounds amazing, beeble! I love his Groucho Marx stunt, lol! Mine did something similar - we were in line at the drugstore a few months ago where he saw this magazine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378109
> 
> 
> He then tugs my hand and says, "Look, I'm Abraham Lincoln!"
> View attachment 3378110
> 
> Everyone in line, including me, cracked up and couldn't stop laughing.



He is so cute.


----------



## pierina2

eagle1002us said:


> Hi *Pierina*!   Nice to see you back.  Nice to see that Lagoon H of yours!  Hope you are doing well.



A belated thanks to you, eagle!  Just busy lately, in a good way, but trying to keep up with a few threads.


----------



## pierina2

Mindi B said:


> Well, shows what I know!
> Note to self:  Do not opine on-line.
> 
> The orange will be beautiful--enjoy!



 But Mindi, you had me totally convinced that Malachite was the perfect choice! 

 Hard to go wrong with a Kelly sellier in any color though.


----------



## pierina2

Joannadyne said:


> Your son sounds amazing, beeble! I love his Groucho Marx stunt, lol! Mine did something similar - we were in line at the drugstore a few months ago where he saw this magazine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378109
> 
> 
> He then tugs my hand and says, "Look, I'm Abraham Lincoln!"
> View attachment 3378110
> 
> Everyone in line, including me, cracked up and couldn't stop laughing.



Too cute!


----------



## Mindi B

pierina2 said:


> But Mindi, you had me totally convinced that Malachite was the perfect choice!
> 
> Hard to go wrong with a Kelly sellier in any color though.



LOL--I know!  My arguments were so compelling!


----------



## pierina2

Mindi B said:


> LOL--I know!  My arguments were so compelling!



Well, there's nothing like seeing the color in person to help make your mind up.  That's why it's necessary to do research at the store.  Often.


----------



## ck21

Hello!  Busy, beautiful weekend!  Hope it was a good one for everyone!


----------



## Joannadyne

I recently discovered that Tiffany has returned to providing complimentary polishing services for their silver pieces (yay!). I dug through my jewelry box and found a couple of blackened necklaces and a pair of earrings I had forgotten about over the years (has that ever happened to you?) and schlepped over to Tiffanys. While there, I tried on their T Square bracelet, thinking it might stack well with my new clic h: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



What do you think? Does it look a little awkward?


----------



## gnetief

Hi ladies, I'm browsing on eBay today and found a 30 gold tan Togo Birkin with a shooting star stamp for sale which I've never seen it before so I did a quick search on Google, many of you may already knew, it is made for its craftman to keep not for the general public, how interesting. 

But at the same time one of the articles online which is explaining about the shooting star used a pretty much identical Birkin as an example. By identical I mean color, size, blind stamp and also with a shooting star stamp. The only difference is the leather, one is taurillon clemence, the one for sale is togo and the year stamp's position, one is tilted right and one is more straight. CI'm wondering can it be possible for the same craftman to make two very similar Birkin and to keep for themselves? 

Ps. They both claim to be authentic.


----------



## gnetief

Joannadyne said:


> I recently discovered that Tiffany has returned to providing complimentary polishing services for their silver pieces (yay!). I dug through my jewelry box and found a couple of blackened necklaces and a pair of earrings I had forgotten about over the years (has that ever happened to you?) and schlepped over to Tiffanys. While there, I tried on their T Square bracelet, thinking it might stack well with my new clic h:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380095
> 
> What do you think? Does it look a little awkward?



I think they look nice together, does it only come in that thickness?


----------



## etoupebirkin

gnetief said:


> Hi ladies, I'm browsing on eBay today and found a 30 gold tan Togo Birkin with a shooting star stamp which II've never seen it before so I did a quick search on Google and found it is made for its craftman to keep not for the general public, how interesting. But at the same time I found an exact same bag has been sold already years ago on a different website, by same I mean same color, size, leather, even with the same shooting star stamp and blind stamp. And looks like both bags are authentic. Can it be possible for two Hermes bags to have the same blind stamp?



It could be that this isn't the first time the bag has been resold. Many people resell their bags after they have used them. It's recycling in its finest sense.

If the bag is a good price, been authenticated independently and it's from an experienced Hermes seller, I would give the bag serious thought if it was on my wish list.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Joannadyne said:


> I recently discovered that Tiffany has returned to providing complimentary polishing services for their silver pieces (yay!). I dug through my jewelry box and found a couple of blackened necklaces and a pair of earrings I had forgotten about over the years (has that ever happened to you?) and schlepped over to Tiffanys. While there, I tried on their T Square bracelet, thinking it might stack well with my new clic h:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380095
> 
> What do you think? Does it look a little awkward?



I think it looks a bit awkward to stack. I'm not sure I like the proportions. My 2 cents.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Joannadyne said:


> Your son sounds amazing, beeble! I love his Groucho Marx stunt, lol! Mine did something similar - we were in line at the drugstore a few months ago where he saw this magazine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378109
> 
> 
> He then tugs my hand and says, "Look, I'm Abraham Lincoln!"
> View attachment 3378110
> 
> Everyone in line, including me, cracked up and couldn't stop laughing.



This made me smile.


----------



## gnetief

Thanks for the reply. I just edited my post, actually they used different leather, one is Taurillon Clemence, and one is Togo. Also although they are made by the same craftman, but the year stamp's position is different, one is tilted and one is more straight if it make sense. The craftsman must really like the color and the size, lol


----------



## gnetief

etoupebirkin said:


> It could be that this isn't the first time the bag has been resold. Many people resell their bags after they have used them. It's recycling in its finest sense.
> 
> If the bag is a good price, been authenticated independently and it's from an experienced Hermes seller, I would give the bag serious thought if it was on my wish list.
> 
> Good luck with your decision.




Thanks for the reply. I just edited my post, actually they used different leather, one is Taurillon Clemence, and one is Togo. Also although they are made by the same craftman, but the year stamp's position is different, one is tilted and one is more straight if it makes sense. The craftsman must really like the color and the size, lol


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

gnetief said:


> Thanks for the reply. I just edited my post, actually they used different leather, one is Taurillon Clemence, and one is Togo. Also although they are made by the same craftman, but the year stamp's position is different, one is tilted and one is more straight if it makes sense. The craftsman must really like the color and the size, lol



I believe the downside to owning a shooting star bag is that Hermes Spa will not accept it for repairs, refurbishment, etc. I was also under the impression that the shooting star bags were never to leave the craftperson's ownership.

But, what do I know.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> i think it looks a bit awkward to stack. I'm not sure i like the proportions. My 2 cents.



+1.


----------



## Joannadyne

gnetief said:


> I think they look nice together, does it only come in that thickness?



Thank you for letting me know your thoughts! It does come in a much thinner version but it twists open and often doesn't align back correctly. This would drive me nuts so I'm glad I'm partial to the thicker bracelet. 



etoupebirkin said:


> I think it looks a bit awkward to stack. I'm not sure I like the proportions. My 2 cents.



I know, there's something slightly off about it, isn't there? I was so sure they'd look good together. Oh well. Thanks for your opinion. 



etoupebirkin said:


> This made me smile.



[emoji4]



eagle1002us said:


> +1.



Thx!


----------



## Joannadyne

csshopper said:


> Joannadyne - your son is quick and cute! That's some astute processing for a little guy. Thanks for sharing, like the people in line, I cracked up too!






Hermezzy said:


> Aww too precious!






megt10 said:


> He is so cute.






pierina2 said:


> Too cute!




Thanks, ladies! Glad you got a kick out of it!He's a cutie for sure.[emoji175]


----------



## Mindi B

Balto Bag Lady said:


> I believe the downside to owning a shooting star bag is that Hermes Spa will not accept it for repairs, refurbishment, etc. I was also under the impression that the shooting star bags were never to leave the craftperson's ownership.
> 
> But, what do I know.



I believe you are right on both counts, Beeble.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I don't think we're in Kansas anymore.    Not too sure this old dog can be taught all the new tricks.


----------



## mistikat

Hi CG! It looks daunting at first but play around and it should become easier to navigate!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

It DOES look daunting, Misti!  But, I'm having fun looking around.    And, GOOD MORNING!


----------



## pursecrzy

Good morning! This is going to take some getting used to.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hi ladies!!! CG, I was just thinking about you!
I once had a shooting star Birkin and I loved that bag. I sold it because it was heavy.

The new format looks very clean. 

I am going to pick up one set of the mosaics at a warehouse 20 minutes from my house. Luckily it's for the Bathroom that's been started already. The reason I'm driving to pick up said mosaic was in order to deliver it to my house, it was going to have to ship back to Baltimore, then they would put it on a truck and drive it to my house (1-1.5 hours). And they could not deliver it this week.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, HECK no, EB.  After what you've been through, it's definitely worth getting that sucker yourself!  Happy it's arrived.
I am crabby.  This feels very Facebooky, with the "likes" and the "conversations" and you kids get off my lawn.
Meh.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Oh, HECK no, EB.  After what you've been through, it's definitely worth getting that sucker yourself!  Happy it's arrived.
> I am crabby.  This feels very Facebooky, with the "likes" and the "conversations" and you kids get off my lawn.
> Meh.



I gave you a like Mindi so you better stay out from under the bed! Otherwise we're  all going to have to come throw you a C'est La Fete shawl to entice you to come out...

I'm on the iPad and don't have time today to explore but I think we can have some fun with the new features!


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Oh, HECK no, EB.  After what you've been through, it's definitely worth getting that sucker yourself!  Happy it's arrived.
> I am crabby.  This feels very Facebooky, with the "likes" and the "conversations" and you kids get off my lawn.
> Meh.



*passes Mindi a tinfoil hat and coffee*


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, MrsO and pursey.  I needed those!


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> I believe you are right on both counts, Beeble.





Mindi B said:


> I believe you are right on both counts, Beeble.


I was in the process of commenting on this when we all dropped off the planet for a few days while Vlad and team reformed tpf.

I'm bemused by Hermes' apparent attitude about shooting star bags. A craftsperson produces a bag  to use solely for themselves forever. Craftsperson dies, does Hermes expect the bag to be destroyed at that point? A friend, relative, stranger who inherits or
purchases the bag is precluded from ever having it repaired/ spaed if necessary????? Would it not be more of a tribute to the craftsperson to have the bag continue to be used, loved, cared for? Am I missing something in understanding Hermes?

Jumping ahead to the new world of tpf. I gleefully clicked on the bookmark this morning and was excited to see more than a black page as had been appearing for some l-o-n-g days, took one look and headed to the kitchen to brew some espresso so I could gear up for the exploration. More "mature" brains take longer to process new information....so maybe by the end of the day I'll be in more of a comfort zone on this, it looks promising and if i can FINALLY figure out how to upload pictures , that will be great!

LOL, first try on the new format and already screwed up the quotes. Need another shot Espresso.


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> Hi ladies!!! CG, I was just thinking about you!
> I once had a shooting star Birkin and I loved that bag. I sold it because it was heavy.
> 
> The new format looks very clean.
> 
> I am going to pick up one set of the mosaics at a warehouse 20 minutes from my house. Luckily it's for the Bathroom that's been started already. The reason I'm driving to pick up said mosaic was in order to deliver it to my house, it was going to have to ship back to Baltimore, then they would put it on a truck and drive it to my house (1-1.5 hours). And they could not deliver it this week.


Hurray!  Finally!  I did chuckle though when I read this, with visions of your car taking on a "low rider" profile weighted down with ceramic tiles. Hope the remainder of the order comes quickly.


----------



## Mindi B

Hi, css!  How are your choppers (aka teefs)?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hi ladies. The first mural is in my hot l'il hands. Renovation re-starts Tuesday.
*saying prayers*


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Hi, css!  How are your choppers (aka teefs)?


After 2  1/2 weeks, row of sutures removed yesterday. Sigh of relief!


----------



## Mindi B

Yay for mosaics AND suture-removal!  Good things, both.
Where is the smiley list?  Looks like our options, or at least their html abbreviations, have changed.


----------



## ck21

New features and format?  Must not show up on the app?


----------



## ouija board

Yay, we're back!! I was starting to have TPF withdrawals. Not sure I like the "like" option because I'm assuming that means there's a thumbs down option, too? I'll have to play around on the desk top version tonight. 

EB, what a stunning mural! Well worth all the troubles and the drive to pick it up. 

I had a small shoe shopping spree while tpf was down, and got two pairs of fall shoes from Hermes. I really love the fall collection, and if I didn't have pesky bills and tuition to think about, I could easily spend half a Birkin's worth on H shoes right now. Must behave...


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

EB, brilliant work on the mosaics. Gorgeous. I purchased something from a jewelry store in Tysons II and they shipped it to me in Baltimore. This is how it went. Dulles->BWI to me overnite. Crazy.
Can't figure out why my app doesn't work. Don't like the half screen? Are you guys seeing that?? 
Oh well. I cannot do shoe shopping. My old lady toes don't like anything but fur-lined Birkenstock Arizonas and Bostons. Wanna talk hideous. Except, when I wear my Dansko Clogs in the kitchen to keep my back happy. But not my feet.
Oh, well. I've bummed you all out.
Oh, here is a good one. Insurance. Who wants to chat Health Insurance?
We decided to use the ACA and go thru the MarketPlace. For some reason when Mr. Beeble left Carefirst for Medicare, the Marketplace made my life crazy for wanting to have my very own insurance. Whaaaat? What a concept? So, since January, I have been telling them. My own insurance. February 1. Carefirst still sees Mr. Beeble with his Medigap and Carefirst. Shut down one. Thru the dreaded Marketplace. Get this. I am so old, I understand. The marketplace sends monthly batches of information to various insurance companies. For an entity that was just recently started it is kind of funny that they would use technology that is that old. Batch computing is very long ago. They cannot just send a fax or a letter. Cannot do it. Here I am just fading away, like Blanche DuBois, wasting my life on these fools who don't know what the heck they are doing.
Rant off.
Lovingly to my chat pals,
feeble beeble (at 4:30 pm, still in jammies and not a good look.)

Sent from my Pixel C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> New features and format?  Must not show up on the app?


hi ck- I found some of my questions answered on the Introduction Page that starts all this off......must admit I did not read it first thing this morning, but after complete utter frustration over the lack of "Search" and Smileys, went looking. Seems App and some features are still being loaded and tested? In other words, stay turned and hopeful.  

Is Hot Cars looking forward to "real school"?  His teachers are in for a treat!


----------



## Mindi B

OB, we need photos of shooz!
And--I know you've all been waiting for it--everyone's favorite fashion blog has struck again!  How to wear printed wide-leg pants!  Tricky trend, right?  Print!  Wide-legs!  What about (drumroll) WITH A WHITE T-SHIRT?!  I KNOW!  And here I was trying to wear printed wide-leg pants with, like, a pinstriped blazer over a muumuu.  And wondering why I was hot and bulky-looking.  Gracious.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> OB, we need photos of shooz!
> And--I know you've all been waiting for it--everyone's favorite fashion blog has struck again!  How to wear printed wide-leg pants!  Tricky trend, right?  Print!  Wide-legs!  What about (drumroll) WITH A WHITE T-SHIRT?!  I KNOW!  And here I was trying to wear printed wide-leg pants with, like, a pinstriped blazer over a muumuu.  And wondering why I was hot and bulky-looking.  Gracious.


Which blog is this Mindi? I don't follow many blogs because of the eye rolling, earth shattering revelations like the one you just mentioned.


----------



## Mindi B

It's called "Le Fashion."  I know; I could not make this stuff up.  I get it as part of a sort of uber-fashion-blog thingie I subscribe to, so I really know nothing about it or its author(s).  She/He/They are probably lovely, kind, well-dressed people who are good to animals and eat lots of kale, but their fashion "insights" are hilarious.


----------



## megt10

etoupebirkin said:


> Hi ladies. The first mural is in my hot l'il hands. Renovation re-starts Tuesday.
> *saying prayers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381799
> View attachment 3381800


Wow, that is gorgeous!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> OB, we need photos of shooz!
> And--I know you've all been waiting for it--everyone's favorite fashion blog has struck again!  How to wear printed wide-leg pants!  Tricky trend, right?  Print!  Wide-legs!  What about (drumroll) WITH A WHITE T-SHIRT?!  I KNOW!  And here I was trying to wear printed wide-leg pants with, like, a pinstriped blazer over a muumuu.  And wondering why I was hot and bulky-looking.  Gracious.



I got the Neo suede booties!! A splurge, but they are a gorgeous color and feel absolutely luxurious. And I got another pair of Legend wedges in the new wine color. Love those sandals so much. They make up for any fashion faux pas that I've got going on above the ankles, such as wearing printed wide leg pants with anything other than a white tshirt (thank goodness I read your post, or I would've paired them with a polka dotted top, gah!!). 

Happy Father's Day weekend to everyone's' DHs and any dads on tpf!


----------



## etoupebirkin

At the vet with Rocket and Rosie for their annual check up. The good news: Rocket lost close to 1lb!!! He is now a 17lb 11 oz. kitty. Everything else was normal, too.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, MrsO and pursey.  I needed those!



Mindi you have the second highest number of likes on the forum after Vlad. Not that it's a competition or anything. 



etoupebirkin said:


> At the vet with Rocket and Rosie for their annual check up. The good news: Rocket lost close to 1lb!!! He is now a 17lb 11 oz. kitty. Everything else was normal, too.



Great news, EB!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh my, mistikat!  Let's see how long it takes me to blow that. . . . 
I am clearly going to need to ignore that particular number lest I make myself crazy(-er).  Now if I can just stop weighing myself every darn morning.  Numbers, feh!
Still, the high school me is giving a happy finger to the universe at large.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Just 'cause I could. No. Not my feet.


----------



## Mindi B

I Googled the bootie style, OB, and those are absolutely beautiful and look actually COMFORTABLE!  Which color did you get in those?  Both the wine and the slate blue are especially lovely.  Those slate blue look soooo denim-friendly.  But, C'est la Fete and Grrrr and the Dallet atelier shawl are all on my fall list.  No booties, Mindi.
Now I have to go Google your sandals.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, Rocket is indeed a moose-kitty!  Glad he's down a pound, but he is still rather, um, big-boned, huh?


----------



## Mindi B

Beeble, what's with the green toes?  And whose feet are they?  They are attached to someone, yes?  Don't leave us hanging like this!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Sadly Rocket is not an apt name for the kitty. I should have named him Bubba. The only thing he launches at is his kibble.


Mindi B said:


> EB, Rocket is indeed a moose-kitty!  Glad he's down a pound, but he is still rather, um, big-boned, huh?


----------



## mistikat

I remember when you got Rocket - my memory says "svelte" ... ?


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> I Googled the bootie style, OB, and those are absolutely beautiful and look actually COMFORTABLE!  Which color did you get in those?  Both the wine and the slate blue are especially lovely.  Those slate blue look soooo denim-friendly.  But, C'est la Fete and Grrrr and the Dallet atelier shawl are all on my fall list.  No booties, Mindi.
> Now I have to go Google your sandals.



I got the slate blue ones. The suede is like buttah. I'm so tempted to get the wine color too, but that would possibly make me the first person to land on Ban Island NOT because of a bag! Not to mention our boot wearing weather is probably two months, max. The wine Legend sandals are on the US site, and the color is actually pretty accurate. 

EB, good for Rocket and his weight loss! 1 pound is no small feat.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Dearest Mindi,
I was sure you would notice Mr. beeble's green tootsies! He had some surgery on his toenails (ill-advised, I thought.) But, foot-wise, he does have the lovelier feet! Now, I have nixed any scalpel, stitch and rod work to be done on my poor skinny feet, which would probably make them feel better. But, not by this guy.
I believe he has an unfortunate sense of humor. Who knows type of bandaging he would do to me while under twilight sleep! I was with Mr. beeble and saw the end-game laid out on his table. As my dear, late mother would have said, "tain't funny, McGee."


----------



## Mindi B

Wishing Mr. Beeble and his handsome tootsies a speedy recovery!  The green bandages/covers are kinda awesome.
OB, those slate blue ones are my faves!  Gorgeous.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

We have to figure out how to make our signatures work or just disable them. Hmmm. I use both the app and the regular non-app (call me Old Fashioned; after all, I am "feeble beeble."


----------



## Vlad

mistikat said:


> Mindi you have the second highest number of likes on the forum after Vlad. Not that it's a competition or anything.



Well now, it's on.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, lordie, NO, Vlad!  I will concede now rather than embark on a punishing campaign that will ultimately find me broken and unliked, dumped by the side of the information super-highway.
My husband, however, suggests a dance-off.


----------



## Vlad

Mindi B said:


> Oh, lordie, NO, Vlad!  I will concede now rather than embark on a punishing campaign that will ultimately find me broken and unliked, dumped by the side of the information super-highway.
> My husband, however, suggests a dance-off.



I'm a terrible dance, so I'm hereby forfeiting.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, now both of us have gracefully bowed out!  I think we can agree it's a draw!
Phew, am I relieved.


----------



## ouija board

Darn, I wanted to see a dance off!


----------



## Megs

ouija board said:


> Darn, I wanted to see a dance off!



HA I especially would have loved to see that!!


----------



## Megs

Balto Bag Lady said:


> We have to figure out how to make our signatures work or just disable them. Hmmm. I use both the app and the regular non-app (call me Old Fashioned; after all, I am "feeble beeble."



@Vlad - what's the deal with siggies, can you help? Maybe if you help you'll get another like so you continue your like lead!


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Thanks, Megs. I got rid of it with the regular, non-App version. Basically, if a keyboard comes up, you can just delete it.


----------



## Vlad

Balto Bag Lady said:


> We have to figure out how to make our signatures work or just disable them. Hmmm. I use both the app and the regular non-app (call me Old Fashioned; after all, I am "feeble beeble."



You can edit your signature here: http://forum.purseblog.com/account/signature

The previous signature pictures were not converted, sadly. I will take care of stray [sigpic] codes in people's signatures.


----------



## Mindi B

Yah, boo, I call no fair!  Vlad can fix stuff on tPF, so he has a "like" advantage.  Where's my pouting smiley?


----------



## mistikat

a) I would have liked to see a dance off too! and b) the battle of the likes went limp. Sad face.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Me, too, Misti!  It coulda been epic!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> Yah, boo, I call no fair!  Vlad can fix stuff on tPF, so he has a "like" advantage.  Where's my pouting smiley?



That's ok, Mindi, you more than make up for it in wit and cool factor!


----------



## eagle1002us

Vlad said:


> You can edit your signature here: http://forum.purseblog.com/account/signature
> 
> The previous signature pictures were not converted, sadly. I will take care of stray [sigpic] codes in people's signatures.


Vlad, where is the search function for searching a thread?


----------



## Vlad

eagle1002us said:


> Vlad, where is the search function for searching a thread?



The magnifying glass offers all the search functionality. In thread, in forum, site wide. Check the options!


----------



## docride

Is this new format for TPF permanent ?


----------



## ck21

Balto Bag Lady said:


> EB, brilliant work on the mosaics. Gorgeous. I purchased something from a jewelry store in Tysons II and they shipped it to me in Baltimore. This is how it went. Dulles->BWI to me overnite. Crazy.
> Can't figure out why my app doesn't work. Don't like the half screen? Are you guys seeing that??
> Oh well. I cannot do shoe shopping. My old lady toes don't like anything but fur-lined Birkenstock Arizonas and Bostons. Wanna talk hideous. Except, when I wear my Dansko Clogs in the kitchen to keep my back happy. But not my feet.
> Oh, well. I've bummed you all out.
> Oh, here is a good one. Insurance. Who wants to chat Health Insurance?
> We decided to use the ACA and go thru the MarketPlace. For some reason when Mr. Beeble left Carefirst for Medicare, the Marketplace made my life crazy for wanting to have my very own insurance. Whaaaat? What a concept? So, since January, I have been telling them. My own insurance. February 1. Carefirst still sees Mr. Beeble with his Medigap and Carefirst. Shut down one. Thru the dreaded Marketplace. Get this. I am so old, I understand. The marketplace sends monthly batches of information to various insurance companies. For an entity that was just recently started it is kind of funny that they would use technology that is that old. Batch computing is very long ago. They cannot just send a fax or a letter. Cannot do it. Here I am just fading away, like Blanche DuBois, wasting my life on these fools who don't know what the heck they are doing.
> Rant off.
> Lovingly to my chat pals,
> feeble beeble (at 4:30 pm, still in jammies and not a good look.)
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using PurseForum mobile app



Beeble-

I love your shoe choices!  If it weren't for my Birkenstock and dansko, I would hardly have any shoes at all!


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Vlad, the new search feature makes so much sense. It is much easier than before. Thank you.
beeble


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I seriously have to get the puppies under control.  Since DH died, they've been getting up ridiculously early every morning.  The kind of early that gives me about 5 hours of sleep if I'm lucky.  I don't mind it in the morning, but by mid afternoon, I'm dragging.  They've never been crated at night, and I'm a big old softy when it comes the them.

Mindi, Ouija, other dog whisperers, any advice is greatly appreciated.  The bags under my eyes are getting bigger than my luggage.


----------



## Mindi B

Just say no, CG!  Be sure they've gone outside late enough in the evening that they aren't desperate in the morning.  Then, if they wake you up just to wake you up, crate those puppies, or simply wait out their activity until a more reasonable time (this part is un-fun, because of course you are awake, but DON'T GET UP).  If they reeeeeally need a potty break early in the am, let 'em out--but then, everybody goes back to bed.  The crating will probably not be necessary forever.  In this case it is acting as a mild punishment, saying "You bug me at 4 am, you get The Crate!" 
The key is that they will do what they are doing as long as it is successful.  When they learn it's a no-go, they will adjust.  But you must commit and be consistent.  If you give in, what the doggies learn is that they just need to keep trying longer, until Mom breaks.  (Behaviors based on random reinforcement are the hardest to extinguish.)
Golly, I stated that very confidently .  It _is_ based on behavioral learning principles.  Which are great--in principle.  But of course, life is not a science lab.
Maybe somebody who actually knows something would like to chime in.  OB?


----------



## pursecrzy

docride said:


> Is this new format for TPF permanent ?



Yes, until it's time to upgrade to a new platform.


----------



## Mindi B

So true, pursey.  Nothing's certain except death, taxes. . .  and changes.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, I know you're right, but they have mama so wrapped it's not funny.  They do go out pretty late, sometimes midnight, and they're not running to the back to door to go out first thing in the morning, they're running to the kitchen for breakfast.   I'm not sure there's any breed of dog more food motivated than Cavaliers.  Maybe give them a treat before putting them in their crates for the night will make them hate me less for doing it.  Can you tell I'm lousy at tough love?

I have to go back to being Alpha, and regain their respect before I fall asleep while operating heavy equipment.  But, but, but, I just want to snuggle them and give them kisses!


----------



## Mindi B

Aw, I COMPLETELY understand, CG.  Do not let me fool you into thinking I have well-behaved dogs, myself.  At 15 1/2, Miss Olive pretty much runs this joint, and I am not motivated in the least to assert dominance.  I figure she's earned her status.  Besides, she makes the trains run on time.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Yes, yes, yes!  Miss Olive deserves to be head honcho!


----------



## Mindi B

She would completely agree with you, CG.  She keeps us in line with her left paw.  Wants scritching?  Smacks us with her left paw.  Wants a taste of what we're eating?  Smacks us with her left paw.  Wants us to change position to allow easier lickage of some body part?  Smacks us with her left paw.  We are entirely, hopelessly subjugated.  Sad, really.


----------



## ouija board

CG, I fear that if you start crating them, you'll trade one problem (early waking) for another (crying pups all night), at least temporarily. Maybe feed them a small meal at midnight when they go out, and see if that pushes their wake up time back a few hours. Or, if they're grazers, leave food in their bowl at night and make sure they see/hear you put the kibble in the dish so they eventually stop asking for an "escort" to the kitchen  If that doesn't work or is too disruptive, perhaps a mid morning nap and puppy snuggle is a good compromise? 

I don't have this problem with my dog. She knows her place in the hierarchy..child, cat, husband, dog. But when I had four cats, sheesh, they were a bunch of bossy felines in the morning! And passive aggressive about it, too. My fat kitty would sit on my chest to wake me up. If no movement resulted, she would stand up, put one paw on my throat, and shift all 15lbs of her weight on that paw. Worked every time.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, Ouija!  I'm going to try a small meal at bedtime first.  After that, I may just let it go.  They're wonderful about going back to bed in the morning if I want.  That works great for them.  Me?  Not so much.  I can't get back to sleep, and if by chance I do, I have a headache when I get back up.

I don't free feed.  Cavaliers can be pretty serious about their food.  I'd end up with one giant dog and the rest would be starving.  

Hierarchy......child, cat, husband, and dog.  LOL!  Does Mr. Ouija know about this???


----------



## Mindi B

Excellent ideas, OB.  Henry used to SCREAM (really, not a bark, not a howl, but shrieking like a banshee) when put in his crate.  Not pleasant.  But it will stop if it doesn't work.  Now he seeks out his crate when he wants some quiet time.  Still, the transitional phase is tough.
I am picturing 15 pound kitty selectively compressing your carotid.
Cats.  Sheesh.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Does anyone know.......is starting a "conversation" the same as when used to PM?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

It's taking a while to get acclimated, but I'm starting to really like the new format.


----------



## Mindi B

Yes, I think PM is now "conversation."


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, Miss Mindi!


----------



## pursecrzy

Attempting to post a pic.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, Pursy!  I love bunnies!  Is this in your yard?


----------



## pursecrzy

Yes it is CG!

We have two bunnies who hang out and snack on my parsley. 

There are deer too. Let me see if I can find a pic.


----------



## pursecrzy

Can you spot it?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Love that, Pursy!  I still miss all the wildlife we had at our house in the country, and it's been almost 18 years since we moved closer to the city.  Your setting is gorgeous.  The deer are almost perfectly camouflaged.  Ahh, nature at it's best!


----------



## pursecrzy

Thanks CG! We have a great location in the 'burbs. Green space behind and to one side of us. Neighbours only on one side.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

I have one take on crating, Cavgirl. All of dogs have been crated. Up until our latest, Eli, all of them slept in crates. When we go Coco, Mr beeble read a book, The Loved Dog, which explains our dogs are very close to wolves in the way they behave. Anyway, she (the author) talks about crating at all times, except for playtime, eating, going out, etc. It was hard. Coco had him in sight all the time. And, when she was out of the crate, Coco was on a long leash attached to his belt. This method really worked for us. When we got Eli, Mr. beeble put him in a open (unzipped camping) crate next to the bed. He was a very good puppy and was pretty much trained when we got him. Eli sat a head taller than this camping crate and crawled out and up onto the bed. We were so shocked that we just let him stay on the bed. We opened Coco,'s crate and all bets were off!

We do crate them when we leave the house, because, well, I don't know why. But every dog we have had goes to the crate when they think we are leaving. All we have to do is tell Alexa to play "Eli and Coco's Greatest Hits" and off they go.

And, OB, can you tell me how a standard poodle can stay in bed for over 10 hours before they have to go out?


beeble


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Two standard poodles and a full-grown man in an adjustable king-size bed! Somebody had to take photo. Neon green toes under covers.


----------



## ouija board

Balto Bag Lady said:


> I have one take on crating, Cavgirl. All of dogs have been crated. Up until our latest, Eli, all of them slept in crates. When we go Coco, Mr beeble read a book, The Loved Dog, which explains our dogs are very close to wolves in the way they behave. Anyway, she (the author) talks about crating at all times, except for playtime, eating, going out, etc. It was hard. Coco had him in sight all the time. And, when she was out of the crate, Coco was on a long leash attached to his belt. This method really worked for us. When we got Eli, Mr. beeble put him in a open (unzipped camping) crate next to the bed. He was a very good puppy and was pretty much trained when we got him. Eli sat a head taller than this camping crate and crawled out and up onto the bed. We were so shocked that we just let him stay on the bed. We opened Coco,'s crate and all bets were off!
> 
> We do crate them when we leave the house, because, well, I don't know why. But every dog we have had goes to the crate when they think we are leaving. All we have to do is tell Alexa to play "Eli and Coco's Greatest Hits" and off they go.
> 
> And, OB, can you tell me how a standard poodle can stay in bed for over 10 hours before they have to go out?
> 
> 
> beeble



Big bladders and an unwillingness to give up a cozy spot on the bed! Finding Mr. BBL amongst all the poodles is like Finding Waldo, lol! 

CG, DH knows all too well his place in the hierarchy! The cats never let him forget. 

Mindi, yep, 15lbs of kitty standing on my neck, all the while purring innocently. At least it wasn't Evil Kitty who tried to wake me up for breakfast. She would've taken the direct approach and just thrown the food bowl at my head. Ah, I miss her badness now that she's gone.


----------



## Mindi B

pursey, love the photos!  The bunny looks so fuzzy, and it took me a minute to find the deer.  I always love seeing critters.  I even have a soft spot for squirrels, those little suburban rodents.
Beeble, Mr. Mindi and I occasionally find two chihuahuas to be rather obtrusive bed-mates, so I don't know how you and Mr. Beeble manage!  But there is something so comforting about snuggling with a pet (or pets).  I couldn't give it up.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Tried the small meal approach last night and woke up at 4:30 to two dogs pooping on the floor.  It's bad enough in broad daylight, but there's something especially repugnant about waking up from sleep to the smell of poop.

Tonight we go the "just say no" approach.  Gonna put their crates in the library (opposite end of the house from my bedroom) and let cry if the must.  Anyone have any suggestions for how to drown out the shrieks of horror (from both them and me)?


----------



## Mindi B

Earplugs?    Remind yourself that the pups have had a chance to potty, are NOT starving to death, and are safe in their crates.  Dogs learn associations--if I do X, I get Y--so if they find out that X no longer connects to Y, they WILL change their behavior.  But it may take a little while.  Wishing you well!  I've been there, and it is not easy.


----------



## mistikat

Cavalier Girl said:


> Tried the small meal approach last night and woke up at 4:30 to two dogs pooping on the floor.  It's bad enough in broad daylight, but there's something especially repugnant about waking up from sleep to the smell of poop.
> 
> Tonight we go the "just say no" approach.  Gonna put their crates in the library (opposite end of the house from my bedroom) and let cry if the must.  Anyone have any suggestions for how to drown out the shrieks of horror (from both them and me)?



I vote for earplugs.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Oh CG!!! Yuck. I vote for earplugs too.


----------



## pursecrzy

OK, the selection of emojis needs to improved. I miss the drinking ones!

CG, may I suggest earplugs and a drink or two before bed?


----------



## mistikat

Cavalier Girl said:


> Does anyone know.......is starting a "conversation" the same as when used to PM?



Yes, PMs are now called conversations.


----------



## Mindi B

The drink or two is a valuable addition to the plan, pursey!


----------



## Mindi B

Le Fashion blog.  6.20.2016.  "Street style: A laid-back way to wear an elevated blazer."
With jeans.
That is all.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> Le Fashion blog.  6.20.2016.  "Street style: A laid-back way to wear an elevated blazer."
> With jeans.
> That is all.



Pithy. Profound. Minimalist. And only two syllables off a haiku.


----------



## ouija board

CG, ack, no! Sorry to hear that. I vote earplugs all the way.


----------



## Mindi B

"Le Fashion" is nothing if not profound, mistikat!


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> "Le Fashion" is nothing if not profound, mistikat!



It's the addition of the "Le" that really klasses it up.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Le Fashion blog.  6.20.2016.  "Street style: A laid-back way to wear an elevated blazer."
> With jeans.
> That is all.


Mindeeeee.....heeeeeelp: re: "elevated blazer"  I am old and evidently out of sync with current fashion lexicon. I have several classic blazers, but I don't think I have an "elevated" one. Does one wear this jacket as proper attire for an elevator ride to the top of the Empire State Building,??? does one pull it up to their armpits and tie it in place with an H scarf, thus "elevating" the style??? Please advise. I do strive to be on trend, but age appropriate. 

Do I sound wacky? Well, like CG, I am sleep deprived. Sweet Cocoa has taken to waking me at 5:08 AM every morning. Not 5, not 5:15....5:08! It's spooky as if she has had this little buzzer implanted in her brain that says "5:08, time to jump from the bed, sit next to it at Mom's head, then whine and jump until she wakes up". Since Cocoa is capable of 3' vertical jumps (she also uses this move in front of the door to signal she needs to go out) it and the whine are hard to ignore. Like CG I have let her out last thing before going to bed, usually around 10-11. So, I have been especially interested in you, and ob and CG problem solving and I think I may be shopping for a crate soon. And I'd really like to know if I need an elevated blazer (got the jeans thing covered) before I step out????


----------



## lulilu

Oh, CG!  I am a complete sucker for my dogs too.  The 3 littles sleep with me and Emmy sleeps with my daughter.  I found that as the days got longer,
they woke me up earlier.  In the winter, they let me sleep later.  Do you have room darkening shades?  Mine sit on my head, paw at my covers until they see skin and start licking.  Sometimes I am able to say "sleepy sleepy" and Phillip will try to stay still for a bit (but he is usually on my pillow so it's hard to sleep).  I am a big proponent of going back to bed.  If I only got 5-6 hours sleep I could definitely fall back to sleep, even after a cup of coffee.

I always crate the little ones if I am going out for more than a few minutes.  They are naughty and can jump very high (they are part cat or goat).  We used to crate Rocky but he is too old and behaves.  Emmy must have had a very bad experience with crates before we adopted her as she will literally throw herself at the sides of the crate until she bleeds (this happened at the groomer when we first got her).  She is so well behaved that we have never put her in a crate.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I like the way you guys think!  Earplugs are now on my shopping list for the day!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

CSS, Luli, what on earth is happening to our pups???  Is it a conspiracy?  Are all other chat dogs going to soon follow suit?  Did we really land on the moon?  Hey, and who was it behind the grassy knoll???  Oh dear, I think this whole sleeplessness is betting the better of me!


----------



## ouija board

I, too, am curious as to what an "elevated" blazer is. I'm beginning to suspect that all of mine are "deflated" blazers, given the way I look in them. The addition of jeans does not seem to elevate them at all!


----------



## Mindi B

You guys are hilarious.  The klassy fashionistas at "LE" Fashion (I too love their pigeon French, misti) showed, as an example of this "elevated blazer," an ivory collarless double-breasted jacket.  With jeans.  I THINK they are trying to imply that the blazer is a wee bit fancy, but don't quote me on that.  (Other currently popular phrases for similar concepts are the "Trophy" or "Hero" garment, though I think those expressions also imply that a piece is wildly trendy and in-demand. )  I am merely the humble reporter, bringing you Le Fashion's pronouncements As They Happen.
On the subject of dogs and bed-time, Henry frequently gets up at night, leaves the bed, and then sits on the floor and waits for myself or my husband to also get up AND USHER HIM BACK ONTO THE BED.  I would actually be ever so slightly more sympathetic to this behavior if he really did "need" a snack or to be let out, but no, he just wants a moment of supervision as he selects a new sleeping spot.  Sheesh.


----------



## Mindi B

Wishing dear CG AND her pups a peaceful night!


----------



## lulilu

^^ agree Mindi!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, Mindi and Luli!  I'm going to give the food thing one more try tonight.  Except, I'm going to give them a small meal about 9:30, and let them out about 11:30.  Last night, I fed them a bit right before going to bed.  Just not quite ready to go the crate route, though I'm pretty sure that's going to be the ultimate answer.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, Mindi and Luli!  I'm going to give the food thing one more try tonight.  Except, I'm going to give them a small meal about 9:30, and let them out about 11:30.  Last night, I fed them a bit right before going to bed.  Just not quite ready to go the crate route, though I'm pretty sure that's going to be the ultimate answer.



CavGirl, if you treat the crate as punishment, even without saying anything to your darlings, they will feel it. What you want them to think of the crate is it is a safe place; a den, if you will. Thus the expression "a dog will not poop where s/he sleeps." Put them together. They will cuddle and won't scream. It will hurt their ears. Give them a blanket or a cuddly toy that can't be destroyed or eaten. They will be fine. If it makes you feel better, leave a radio on so they can hear music and voices. It would probably be okay to keep them with you.
When DS was a baby, he wouldn't sleep without one of us in the room. We had a tiny place and there was a bed in the room. If we left the room when we thought he was asleep, he would scream. It got to the point that that we would stay on the floor, and crawl or roll out! Finally, when we moved to a house with a basement, I let him cry it out one night. That is all it took. He was 2.
My dogs think of their crate as a safe place. I hope you have a positive experience tonight.

beeble & the bunch [emoji251][emoji251]


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I know, Beeble.  Three of the pups do use their crates during the day as a refuge, and the fourth one only gets up when I do.  Crating at night may work better than I think.  I'm starting to realize it's way more likely me with issues about them being crated than them!


----------



## chaneljewel

My Miya wakes me up every morning early no matter what time I put her to bed.  I take her out right before bed, but it doesn't matter. Sometimes I tell her to go to sleep but it only works a few minutes..  My other girls sleep in much longer.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oops, I went below the sticky.  What is it these days with people taking hours and hours to do a reveal???  There've been several posts where the OP will open a reveal thread and then just disappear.  Are they waiting for a big enough audience?  Honestly, after 2 hours, I don't care anymore.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

CJ, that's what it's like at my house.  My two older girls have always been content to sleep until I get up.  But, since DH died, the two younger girls get up way too early, and of course, will bark and wake everyone else up.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> Oops, I went below the sticky.  What is it these days with people taking hours and hours to do a reveal???  There've been several posts where the OP will open a reveal thread and then just disappear.  Are they waiting for a big enough audience?  Honestly, after 2 hours, I don't care anymore.



CG, you hit on one of my pet peeves abut the forum. When this happens I rarely go back to the thread and/or comment. To me, it's just disrespectful of people's time. Posters need to show at least one goody, rather than a bag or box.


----------



## etoupebirkin

BTW, I hope things went well last night CG.


----------



## lulilu

Cavalier Girl said:


> Oops, I went below the sticky.  What is it these days with people taking hours and hours to do a reveal???  There've been several posts where the OP will open a reveal thread and then just disappear.  Are they waiting for a big enough audience?  Honestly, after 2 hours, I don't care anymore.





etoupebirkin said:


> CG, you hit on one of my pet peeves abut the forum. When this happens I rarely go back to the thread and/or comment. To me, it's just disrespectful of people's time. Posters need to show at least one goody, rather than a bag or box.



OMGosh I hate those reveals.  It's even worse in other forums.  Why do they think we want to see the shipping box, box, dustbag, a "peek" and requests to guess?

I would love to share your happiness, but grow up FFS (sorry, it's one of those issues that I need to work on lol).


----------



## lulilu

I think the issue is with the younger dogs, CG.  The puppies (1.5 years) are the ones who wake up everyone.  They want to play and tumble on my bed (or head).  Emmy and Rocky will sleep in and sometimes need to be dragged out of bed.  Just like toddlers -- if they even suspect you are awake, you must pay attention to them.

Beebs, my dogs also see the crate as a refuge (except Em).  If they see me getting ready to go out, they will make their way to their crates.  But the little ones don't want to stay in there (locked) if I am home or they here me moving about in my room.  That's why I let them sleep with me -- plus I love it lol.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> BTW, I hope things went well last night CG.



No change, EB.  I have company spending the weekend, so I'm going to table the effort for now, and start fresh Sunday night.  I thing I'll try crating the two offenders (the sisters) and let the two elders sleep with me......see how that works out.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

lulilu said:


> OMGosh I hate those reveals.  It's even worse in other forums.  Why do they think we want to see the shipping box, box, dustbag, a "peek" and requests to guess?
> 
> *I would love to share your happiness, but grow up FFS (sorry, it's one of those issues that I need to work on *lol).



Luli, you took the words right out of my mouth!  And, FFS, at my age, I'll use whatever words best express my thoughts (except where prohibited by law, and around people I know it would offend).


----------



## MSO13

Hi Chat! I'm normally in the Cafe but wanted to say hello here!
@etoupebirkin did you order the Stella overalls already? I just got them and they were a little large, I have lost a bit more weight but I do think they run a bit bigger. I thought I needed a size up because of my girls but they were dangerously indecent in the chest, like wardrobe malfunction level  I'm exchanging for a size down and ordering 2 sizes down just to try. 

I also hate the "stalled" reveal, I really do not understand how 12 hours can pass between posts. I may be a tPF nerd but if I'm going to do a reveal, I take all the photos, watermark them and then post quickly. I'm not a patient person, how ironic that I love H right? 

Also I love FFS, it's one of my go to phrases


----------



## ouija board

I just figured out what FFS stands for, lol. 

Mrs. Owen, I'd be too timid to wear those overalls a la Heidi Klum, but I bet you'll look fantastic in them (correct size, of course!). 

Sigh, I was so good about limiting my shopping because of tax time, but I'm slowly creeping back to my old ways.  I just discovered that Coach made limited edition Apple watch straps with their leather floral appliqué. I was trying to refrain from buying a bag with the same flowers on it, so instead I ordered the watch strap in black and in chalk.  BUT, I scored school socks and tights for DD for nearly 75% off, so that should offset my Coach purchase, right?? [emoji56]


----------



## Mindi B

YES!  Sale purchase mitigates non-sale purchase!


----------



## eagle1002us

ouija board said:


> I just figured out what FFS stands for, lol.
> 
> Mrs. Owen, I'd be too timid to wear those overalls a la Heidi Klum, but I bet you'll look fantastic in them (correct size, of course!).
> 
> Sigh, I was so good about limiting my shopping because of tax time, but I'm slowly creeping back to my old ways.  I just discovered that Coach made limited edition Apple watch straps with their leather floral appliqué. I was trying to refrain from buying a bag with the same flowers on it, so instead I ordered the watch strap in black and in chalk.  BUT, I scored school socks and tights for DD for nearly 75% off, so that should offset my Coach purchase, right?? [emoji56]



I want very much to get a REXY tote.   I love REXY.  I've always loved dinosaurs.  I own at least one stuffed (green) dinosaur but unfortunately it is a tad too tall to display in the curio.  

The price of the black REXY tote is giving me pause.   It's the price of 2 new HS (thereabouts).   I better hate the Fall-Winter 2016 HS.  

Did you see the purseblog pre-fall 2016 Coach bags?  Some of those were quite cute.  

I've seen the floral Coach bags but not in person.  I don't think I've seen the watchband which sounds like fun.


----------



## eagle1002us

pursecrzy said:


> Attempting to post a pic.
> 
> View attachment 3386221









Your bunny which is adorable certainly reminds me of Les Bles.


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Chat! I'm normally in the Cafe but wanted to say hello here!
> @etoupebirkin did you order the Stella overalls already? I just got them and they were a little large, I have lost a bit more weight but I do think they run a bit bigger. I thought I needed a size up because of my girls but they were dangerously indecent in the chest, like wardrobe malfunction level  I'm exchanging for a size down and ordering 2 sizes down just to try.
> 
> I also hate the "stalled" reveal, I really do not understand how 12 hours can pass between posts. I may be a tPF nerd but if I'm going to do a reveal, I take all the photos, watermark them and then post quickly. I'm not a patient person, how ironic that I love H right?
> 
> Also I love FFS, it's one of my go to phrases


I already ordered them. I got them a size up, so we'll see how it works. I am so naive. I just looked up what FFS means. Learned something new today!!!!


----------



## ouija board

eagle1002us said:


> I want very much to get a REXY tote.   I love REXY.  I've always loved dinosaurs.  I own at least one stuffed (green) dinosaur but unfortunately it is a tad too tall to display in the curio.
> 
> The price of the black REXY tote is giving me pause.   It's the price of 2 new HS (thereabouts).   I better hate the Fall-Winter 2016 HS.
> 
> Did you see the purseblog pre-fall 2016 Coach bags?  Some of those were quite cute.
> 
> I've seen the floral Coach bags but not in person.  I don't think I've seen the watchband which sounds like fun.



I haven't looked at the Coach pre fall bags, but the manager at the store showed me his book for fall, and there are butterfly appliqué in the same vein as the flowers on at least one style of bag. I'll post a picture of the watch bands when they arrive. I love the dinosaur theme, too. The prices have inched up since the new designer took over, but at the same time, more and more bags are leather lined. And the leather is much nicer. I own Coach stock, so I'm happy to see these improvements for so many reasons!

So far, knock on wood, I'm fairly safe from the fall scarves, but that always seems to change once I actually see the scarves. I do want the Dallet 90cm and the scarf with the show jumper, but unlike some of the spring designs, I don't think I'll want multiple cws. The H fall shoes, on the other hand, will be my downfall.


----------



## megt10

ouija board said:


> I haven't looked at the Coach pre fall bags, but the manager at the store showed me his book for fall, and there are butterfly appliqué in the same vein as the flowers on at least one style of bag. I'll post a picture of the watch bands when they arrive. I love the dinosaur theme, too. The prices have inched up since the new designer took over, but at the same time, more and more bags are leather lined. And the leather is much nicer. I own Coach stock, so I'm happy to see these improvements for so many reasons!
> 
> So far, knock on wood, I'm fairly safe from the fall scarves, but that always seems to change once I actually see the scarves. I do want the Dallet 90cm and the scarf with the show jumper, but unlike some of the spring designs, I don't think I'll want multiple cws. The H fall shoes, on the other hand, will be my downfall.


There are a few shawls I am going to want but each season I choose a little less. I'm not sure if it's because I have so many already or just happier to add less. I have become much more selective that's for sure. Now shoes are a whole different story. Heading to Hermes tomorrow for the first time since my MIL fell. She is doing better and it's been months. I expect I will find at least one pair of shoes to add to my hoard.


----------



## katekluet

etoupebirkin said:


> I already ordered them. I got them a size up, so we'll see how it works. I am so naive. I just looked up what FFS means. Learned something new today!!!!


Ok I had to look this up. Ha. Sounds like my DD.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

I bought a Coach 1941 Spring Saddle Bag and it is lovely. If any of you remember the original Coach leather, the glove leather, you will adore these bags. My bag wasn't available at Coach, but at Nordstrom. I see myself buying another 1941 for the fall. The Rogue is a bit large and zipper-intensive. The zipper is stitched so it hangs out of the bag (the raw zipper, not sewn in, hard to explain.) Anyway.... Here is my 1941.


Oh, and bonus. . . Saks had a 30% off private sale and Nordstrom credited my account!!
beeble.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

megt10 said:


> There are a few shawls I am going to want but each season I choose a little less. I'm not sure if it's because I have so many already or just happier to add less. I have become much more selective that's for sure. Now shoes are a whole different story. Heading to Hermes tomorrow for the first time since my MIL fell. She is doing better and it's been months. I expect I will find at least one pair of shoes to add to my hoard.


I haven't purchased an Hermes anything in years, but the Robert Dallet "Dans l'Atelier" intrigues me. All of those studies of wild cats. I saw a photo and really love it. I am happy not to add to my silk or leather collection, and I have never tried Hermes shoes. I am pretty sure they would not fit my skinny little feet. But now, my skinny little feet have bent-up arthritic toes and don't fit in much.
beeble.


----------



## csshopper

Never too old to learn something new FFS! I had to look it up too!


----------



## Mindi B

Sadly, I guessed FFS pretty readily.  I have become increasingly profane in my old age.  My parents thought "damn!" was rather daring.  They are mildly appalled by my mouth now, though I try to moderate my language around them.


----------



## pursecrzy

I'm unfortunately all too well aware of what FFS stands for. One of the managers at work uses it. Sigh.  Not too early for a drink is it?


----------



## Mindi B

pursey, does he use the abbreviation in e-mails or the whole phrase in speech?


----------



## pursecrzy

She says the whole phrase out loud when informed of an issue. We deal with the government and their systems annoy her to no end. Actually, everything that doesn't work exactly the way she thinks it should annoys her. Where's my drink again?


----------



## Mindi B

First of all, shame on me for assuming a male manager. 
Second of all, I'm afraid she sounds like me.  Everything that doesn't work exactly the way I think it should annoys me, too.  Which means that everything annoys me, pretty much.
I'm sorry, pursey.  I would drive you to drink!


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Years ago, I read a chick lit book, and she said once, "oh f***edy, f**k!!" and I thought it was the funniest things i ever read. Okay, I've got a weird sense of humor.

beeble.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> Sadly, I guessed FFS pretty readily.  I have become increasingly profane in my old age.  My parents thought "damn!" was rather daring.  They are mildly appalled by my mouth now, though I try to moderate my language around them.



Ditto, Mindi.  Though, according to my father, it's an ongoing  thing with me.  When I was a teenager, my mom wouldn't allow my younger brother to go to our garage when my older brother would had friends over.  She complained to my father that she didn't want him to hear the kind of language they used.  My dad reminded her he was unlikely to hear anything he hadn't already heard when it was my turn to wash dishes.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Years ago, I read a chick lit book, and she said once, *"oh f***edy, f**k!!"* and I thought it was the funniest things i ever read. Okay, I've got a weird sense of humor.
> 
> beeble.



Beetle, that's always been my "go to" phrase when exasperated.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL at Beeble and CG!  At least I am not alone in my appreciation of blue language.  I pride myself on having a good vocabulary, but sometimes, only "Oh f***ety f**k!" will do.


----------



## lulilu

lol re FFS.  It just flew out of my (fingers) when I was writing that post.  I am afraid that I am very profane.  And I do think that being a litigator honed that skill.

My youngest GD dropped the F word one day recently.  Thank goodness DD laughed.  They do sometimes tell me I should be less profane around the girls.  I try....

And to think my Dad never said it, nor my mom.  Mom used to say bugg** until we told her what it meant.  She had no idea -- I guess growing up British it was something she heard.


----------



## Mindi B

In defense of your mom, lulilu, I think "bugg**" is as far removed from its origins as is "f**k."  In that, yes, that's what it means, but when uttered as an expletive, it sort of doesn't.  It's just an obscenity.  You know? 
Why do I suddenly feel I have completely stopped making sense?


----------



## ouija board

I never pictured any of you ladies as being profane, lol! I never used foul language until I got out of school and started working. However, there was a period when I worked with mostly Mexican men, so I did pick up the common cuss words in Spanish. It somehow sounds less naughty in another language.


----------



## Mindi B

What the merde are you talking about, OB?


----------



## pursecrzy

A well timed f bomb can be very effective.


----------



## Mindi B

Indeed!  I actually don't think I've ever heard either of my parents say "f***k."  Ever.
How did their kid end up so foul-mouthed?


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Chat! I'm normally in the Cafe but wanted to say hello here!
> @etoupebirkin did you order the Stella overalls already? I just got them and they were a little large, I have lost a bit more weight but I do think they run a bit bigger. I thought I needed a size up because of my girls but they were dangerously indecent in the chest, like wardrobe malfunction level  I'm exchanging for a size down and ordering 2 sizes down just to try.
> 
> I also hate the "stalled" reveal, I really do not understand how 12 hours can pass between posts. I may be a tPF nerd but if I'm going to do a reveal, I take all the photos, watermark them and then post quickly. I'm not a patient person, how ironic that I love H right?
> 
> Also I love FFS, it's one of my go to phrases


I got my Stella's today and they are perfect. My girls are protected. All the overalls need to be is shortened. Oh and this is the first time I've shopped with net a porter. I love the black box. I think there is an addiction in the making. I'm contrasting this to an experience I'm having with the Stella store in Crystals. I bought a pair of jeans on sale in what I thought was my size, but when it came in, it was too small. No free returns. Only store credit. FFS, I did not have a chance to try the jeans on. And the salesperson neglected to tell me that returns were credit only, even on a charge send. First world problems.


----------



## etoupebirkin

There are times when I am F***ing Profane with a Capital P!


----------



## pursecrzy

eagle1002us said:


> Your bunny which is adorable certainly reminds me of Les Bles.




Thanks for posting this scarf! I haven't seen it before.


----------



## JulesB68

Thank you girls for making me laugh this morning. Really needed a big FFS when my phone beeped at 5am with the news of our referendum. In fact, a Hugh Grant f**kety-f**k tirade à la Four Weddings is called for.
Saw this the other day and hope you might find it amusing:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...ans-should-borrow_us_55b24bf8e4b0a13f9d183449

Please don't think too badly of us stoopid Brits!


----------



## Mindi B

Without getting into any political details, Jules, this frightens me.  Not one dang thing I can do about it, but I'm afraided.  Oh, this world.


----------



## pursecrzy

WTF? 

On a side note I like this new smilie. And I found a drinking one!  (Drinking smilie NOT related to Jules' post)


----------



## JulesB68

I don't know Purse; could sure do with that beer! At least the sun is over the yardarm here!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> Without getting into any political details, Jules, this frightens me.  Not one dang thing I can do about it, but I'm afraided.  Oh, this world.


Makes me 'fraid for November, too.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh no, chat can't go political!  Cause if it does, given the world today, I'll lose my sh**!  And, most days, my sh** isn't altogether anyway.


----------



## Mindi B

You are all right, but especially you, CG.  I also wish I could vent to mah Peeps, but that way lies not only madness, but a spanking from the mods.  And hey, I have only just embarked on my quest to take over the world one "like" at a time.  We can't derail me this soon into the process!


----------



## csshopper

JulesB68 said:


> Thank you girls for making me laugh this morning. Really needed a big FFS when my phone beeped at 5am with the news of our referendum. In fact, a Hugh Grant f**kety-f**k tirade à la Four Weddings is called for.
> Saw this the other day and hope you might find it amusing:
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...ans-should-borrow_us_55b24bf8e4b0a13f9d183449
> 
> Please don't think too badly of us stoopid Brits!



Jules, being a hopeless Anglophile, I  can only say the following, which by the way could apply to many situations:  Bollocks, what a bloody mess, I'm p*****.  A royal cock-up thanks to a bunch of muppets!  I think they were gormless numpties and need to sod off! Blimey O"Reilly indeed!


----------



## JulesB68

Thanks csshopper! Brilliant Anglo Saxon use of language!
Sorry didn't realise political stuff was no-go! My wrists are out awaiting a ruler from the headmistress!


----------



## Mindi B

No worries, Jules; we seem to be adequately policing ourselves here on Chat thus far.  No call for corporal punishment.  (My mother-in-law went to Catholic school and said the nuns used to whip chalkboard erasers at the heads of disobedient pupils.  Eeek!)


----------



## JulesB68

Ooh Mindi, don't get my mother started on the subject of nuns & Catholic schools! She hated it. I think she still has nightmares about the brown uniform knickers she had to wear!!


----------



## csshopper

Is it just me, or, like my aging body, have parts of the Forum dropped from where they are supposed to be? There's only 1 sticky showing and all the others are mixed in with regular posts. Not that you all aren't worth searching for, it's a nuisance.

Also had an iPad glitch. Immediately after loading the new App I could no longer search anything in Safari. Nothing would load from any site. Uninstalled tpf and all was immediately back to normal. Observation: never underestimate the power of tpf.


----------



## Mindi B

And this is why I don't use apps.  Web vendors are bemused by me: They keep trying to flip me into an app when I'm on the iPad and beguile me with promotional offers "for orders placed on our new app!" but I keep choosing "No, thanks, proceed to website."  I _know_ that the app sinkhole will swallow me entire and erase all my data and neither I nor that data will ever be seen again.  Think Quint in "Jaws."
I think my DH would be most aggrieved about the lost data.


----------



## Joannadyne

I am late to the potty mouth party, but wanted to share DH's all-time favorite, which I have adopted for truly vexing situations (like when I forget my tpf password, haha):
*godd@mnmotherfu*kingsonofab!tch*
This is said as one word.
You are welcome to emphasize the syllables of your choice to make it your own.


----------



## Mindi B

Joannadyne, that is an outstanding portmanteau of an obscenity.  Customizable!  Excellent.
I am having a glass of wine and waiting for my DH to return home from a three-day conference at a summer resort.  If he hadn't been working his behind off for the past month setting the thing up (he and his company are the hosts) I would suspect a boondoggle, but I know he really was working.
Does anyone have any exciting weekend plans?  Our raspberry bushes have started producing, so I'm hoping for enough fruit to allow DH to do a little baking!  Raspberry buckle, anyone?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Umm, Stickies.....where are our Stickies??????  I can't be browsing down for Chat!  Where are my Stickies?????


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Joannadyne said:


> I am late to the potty mouth party, but wanted to share DH's all-time favorite, which I have adopted for truly vexing situations (like when I forget my tpf password, haha):
> *godd@mnmotherfu*kingsonofab!tch*
> This is said as one word.
> You are welcome to emphasize the syllables of your choice to make it your own.



F****** A**!!!!


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> Umm, Stickies.....where are our Stickies??????  I can't be browsing down for Chat!  Where are my Stickies?????



CG, I feel your frustration, but it is a relief to know I am not alone. I checked the LV Forum just to see, and they have Stickies. Bollocks!


----------



## pug*shoes

No stickies?!?! How the h*ll am I supposed to lurk if I can't find the thread? 

Count me in as one who uses profanity a wee bit too much... (Sir S misses the martooni smilie!)


----------



## etoupebirkin

My favorite obscenity is "Sh*t, Piss and Corruption!" It comes my childhood from a Connecticut old-$ woman my Mom used to know. Preferably intoned in a snooty voice.

BTW, I was speaking to my Vet last week and told her that Rocket understood the 4-letter "F" word. She gave me a really strange look, then I said, "F O O D". We both had a good chuckle.


----------



## lulilu

I knew I had found kindred spirits here.


----------



## ck21

I love you girls!!  I'm sorry that I've missed some lively conversation!

I'm sure you could all here my silent scream of F$&@!!!!!!  as a certain boy threw his iPad on to the concrete floor.  Shattered screen.  DH said he was tired and it's understandable, I still think he knew better, or certainly should have.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, shoot, ck.  I'm sure Collin did know better, but children don't have the ability to foresee consequences and control impulses the way older people do (well, most older people.  I may be an exception. )--There are literally differences in brain structure and function.
Will he have to do without an iPad for a while?  We know your sweetie is a good kid (spoken like a doting Chat Auntie) and I am sure he will learn from this experience, especially if he discovers that there are some unfortunate drawbacks to destroying an object.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hello, all - my first time on the chat here!

When the boys were little we had special kid-friendly cases for the devices. Even when it's not on purpose, accidents happen. I still try to make sure they have some kind of protection on their devices (with varying degrees of success)....


----------



## Joannadyne

Commiserating on the shattered iPad - my kidlet somehow managed to do the same to ours this week. It's in the corner so it's still useable but still it's a drag. Is it possible to replace just the screen? This is the first time we've broken one, so I've no idea.

Glad the long curse word is a hit - it is particularly useful for passwords. One never forgets it! [emoji23]

We are going to see Finding Dory this morning. I was just a bit trepidatious since I read another mom say that there are really sad/scary situations that gave her kid nightmares, so I watched Nemo last night with him and he seemed ok so afinding dory we will go. (I fully expect to boo hoo through some of it - Pixar movies get me every time, with the exception of Wall-E.)

Yesterday we celebrated DH's birthday with my stepson and his girlfriend. They are 23 and so sweet together. It made me nostalgic for that age - I met my DH when I was 23, and can hardly believe how fast the years have flown by. We, too, have a tacit agreement that just one can be nuts at a time. It's usually him. [emoji23]

I wore my new Circus scarf to dinner (third time wearing it!) and despite my care, got it dirty again! I swear that scarf is a food magnet. I have no problems with any of my other scarves, just this one. I blame the lion - he must be hungry. [emoji1]


----------



## Notorious Pink

We get insurance for our devices. There's a deductible but they replace the whole thing. Damage done was always from one of DS1s friends, so it's hard to get mad about it. 

Don't know how old your son is but Finding Dory was not scary at all. Nemo was scarier, and the kids movies from when I was a kid were MUCH scarier. I can't even imagine what parts of Dory were scary. Seriously. Sad, yes a bit, but every movie needs a plot. I used to use those situations as opportunities for discussion with my boys but they were never bothered by scary movies (DS1 made me watch "The Shining" with him when he was 11, and *he* was protecting *me*!)

Happy birthday to your DH!


----------



## Mindi B

So nice to see you here, BBC!  Our device dropper is my DH, though fortunately it's rare.  Oh, does he get upset with himself!  I don't need to say a thing (in fact, I'd better not.)
My 7-year-old nephew went to "Finding Dory" recently and my DSIL didn't report any issues.  By and large I really do find that contemporary childrens' books and movies are much less intense than the classics.  Hans Christian Anderson, the Brothers Grimm--THOSE guys were SCARY.


----------



## ouija board

Argh, Ck, I know how you feel! My head knows that it's always a gamble when we hand over a device to the kiddos, but when my child, who practically grew up with an iPhone or iPad in her hand, drops it on the floor, the gut can't help but say "you know better than that!!!"

We saw Finding Dory last weekend. It was good, but not as good as Finding Nemo. Lot more sad, slow parts. Zootopia was a great movie. Even DH liked it, which is a shocker. 

Joannadyne, I LOVE the idea of using the long cuss word as a password! Next time I forget my password and have to reset it (which is frequently), I'm totally using it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Unfortunately in my house *I* am the device dropper! I ALWAYS have a case on because I am a complete klutz. DS2 who is 10 is probably the best, but he also uses his device the least, and most of the time just for apps to get free stuff.

I agree Nemo was better. But I love that my boys will still go with me to see these movies. DS1 is almost 13 and he was happy to see it, and then go home and play Grand Theft Auto V with his friends. (No judgments on the game, please - I'm not a fan, but this kid earns everything he gets, plus there's a list of practices he has to do multiple times a week on top of everything else).

Here's another idea: when my boys were little I would take sentences from their favorite books (which we read over and over) as passwords. And right now DS1s phone password is Pi to the 25th decimal (although we set it to allow my finger scan instead!)


----------



## JulesB68

I blame the new iPhone 6 for my klutziness. I've already smashed 2. We had one holiday with friends where their 6 year old daughter managed to break 2 iPads & 1 iPhone in the first week of the holiday, and then whilst driving home from that trip, feeling all smug that our kids are beyond that age, I got out of the car to fill up with petrol and my iPad slipped out of the door pocket and smashed! I think I may have used an expletive or 2 then!

We're having fun touring another university with DS1 this weekend. Student halls don't smell any better than they did 30 years ago! 

BBC, your story about The Shining reminds me of staying in a hotel in Clearwater when we were kids and our parents would leave us in the hotel room in the evening (times have changed!). I was a fan of Stephen King and when we found the film on hbo, made my younger brothers watch it. Don't worry, they've managed to get their own back on me many times over! But it may explain the way they are...


----------



## ck21

The iPad was in one of those ultimate "can withstand anything" and it nearly has, but the violent smash on to the concrete may have been asking too much.

Hot cars knows that we need to save money to fix it, so we are saying "no" to things we would normally do.  He seems to understand.

Looks like we can just replace the screen (and the broken case), so that helps ease the pain!


----------



## Mindi B

That seems like a very reasonable way to handle it, ck--and a good lesson about savings and expenses, too.


----------



## Cinderlala

Hello!  I've been long gone, and I've missed Chat!!

I see that device destruction is the current topic.  Never pleasant!  My child has been handling iPhones & laptops since he was tiny & has never broken anything---knock on wood.  I, on the other hand, have managed to shatter the screen of my brand new iPhone only days after acquiring it, and shatter the case/back of a different iPhone on the single day I removed its case.  I've also managed to literally break/shatter/destroy a very slim laptop that, unknowingly, happened to be under a chair when I was cleaning.   And, I'm the careful one in the family!!!  Ugh, I hate to break things---it truly happens so infrequently that it just makes me ill when it happens.

I hope you are all well!  And, I hope to return more frequently.


----------



## Cinderlala

I am completely lost on this new layout---I could scarcely find Hermes, much less Chat!  I can't get the smilies?/smileys?/cute faces things to work.  It's like I've been gone so long the entire neighborhood has been rerouted & reconfigured, and I can no longer find my former 'home'.   What's going on?   (I feel a bit like the "Caveman Lawyer" from SNL ages ago.)  (Bonus points to anyone who gets that reference.)


Edited to add:  Great to see you here in Chat, BBC!  Also, thanks to all re: info re: Finding Dory.  I will soon be seeing my niece & nephews & I've been wondering which kid's movie should be on the schedule.  I don't love sad movies, so I'll have to mull it over.  Zootopia looked amusing---even to DH & me, but I don't know if it's still in theatres.    One more movie comment, LOVE The Shining!!!  It's my favorite horror flick & I can't wait to show it to my kiddo, but I think he's still just a bit too young for it.  (Although, I CANNOT believe how quickly he's growing up!  He's already 5 feet tall!!)  (Which is super tall for his age, considering his genetics.  DH & I were both teeny tiny when we were young---we were both always the second shortest in our classes.)


----------



## Mindi B

Hello, lala!  I know, this new format is nice-looking but the learning curve is steep.  Still, you managed to post, in Hermes, in Chat, so you are doing A-OK!


----------



## pursecrzy

FYI, to help navigate the forum, especially unstickied threads, add threads like chat to your watched thread list. 
You can do this by clicking the "watch thread" button at the top right of the thread. This creates your own stickies. 

Once you have watched threads, you can select "watched threads " from the tool bar.


----------



## Mindi B

Smarty-britches!


----------



## Cinderlala

Thanks Mindi & pursecrzy!  I have now learned one thing about this new world.


----------



## pursecrzy

Jelez h8r! 

Directed at Mindi, not you 'Lala.


----------



## Cinderlala

Good to know, pursecrzy!   (And, look, I found the smileys!)  

You know what they say, h8rs gonna' h8!  

ETA:  H8rs gonna' h8 h8 h8 h8 h8, ahh, shake it off, shake it off!  (And, you're welcome for the song now playing on repeat in your head all day.)


----------



## Joannadyne

ouija board said:


> We saw Finding Dory last weekend. It was good, but not as good as Finding Nemo. Lot more sad, slow parts. Zootopia was a great movie. Even DH liked it, which is a shocker.
> 
> Joannadyne, I LOVE the idea of using the long cuss word as a password! Next time I forget my password and have to reset it (which is frequently), I'm totally using it.



Heh heh, my DH was quite pleased to know that his ultra-profane expletive is getting some love. 

You all were right - Finding Dory was not too scary or sad for DS, who is 6. The shark chase scenes in Nemo were actually much scarier. DS said he liked Dory more than Nemo. 



Mindi B said:


> So nice to see you here, BBC!  Our device dropper is my DH, though fortunately it's rare.  Oh, does he get upset with himself!  I don't need to say a thing (in fact, I'd better not.)
> My 7-year-old nephew went to "Finding Dory" recently and my DSIL didn't report any issues.  By and large I really do find that contemporary childrens' books and movies are much less intense than the classics.  Hans Christian Anderson, the Brothers Grimm--THOSE guys were SCARY.



I told the story of Hansel and Gretel to DS last night as an experimental bedtime story and he was entranced. but he was disturbed that their father tried to abandon them and why he wouldn't stand up to the stepmother. "Family is family," he said. "You help each other out no matter what." I have to agree. He also had to verify if it was a true story or not. 



BBC said:


> We get insurance for our devices. There's a deductible but they replace the whole thing. Damage done was always from one of DS1s friends, so it's hard to get mad about it.
> 
> Don't know how old your son is but Finding Dory was not scary at all. Nemo was scarier, and the kids movies from when I was a kid were MUCH scarier. I can't even imagine what parts of Dory were scary. Seriously. Sad, yes a bit, but every movie needs a plot. I used to use those situations as opportunities for discussion with my boys but they were never bothered by scary movies (DS1 made me watch "The Shining" with him when he was 11, and *he* was protecting *me*!



Ahhh, horror's not my thing - I haven't watched The Shining yet. That's so cute that your DS was protecting you. [emoji5]

Did a little bit of shopping after the movie to buy basic tops that would coordinate with my scarves but wound up buying things that *dont* go with them! I also bought something outside my comfort zone, color wise: a chartreuse cardigan. In thinking of what colors would go with it, I immediately thought of the color schemes in my red ZP shawl, which has a tiny bit of chartreuse:


Thank you, Hermes!!


----------



## Mindi B

That is me, pursey.  Sad, but true--I'm a h8r.  But I try to be ********ic: you know, like, I hate everybody equally.  Which I think makes me juuuuuust a little bit better than your average h8r. 
Joannadyne, your little guy is so very sweet.  For such a young man, he clearly thinks about things deeply.  I love his thoughts on family.


----------



## JulesB68

pursecrzy said:


> FYI, to help navigate the forum, especially unstickied threads, add threads like chat to your watched thread list.
> You can do this by clicking the "watch thread" button at the top right of the thread. This creates your own stickies.
> 
> Once you have watched threads, you can select "watched threads " from the tool bar.



I did this with a thread that I had trouble finding and my phone kept beeping constantly through the night when somebody else posted on it (a lot!). Yes I know I shouldn't have my phone next to the bed! So come on smarty-pants, how do I stop that one?! And do we have any explanation why the stickies have been removed? Please say it's temporary, pretty please!


----------



## pursecrzy

JulesB68 said:


> I did this with a thread that I had trouble finding and my phone kept beeping constantly through the night when somebody else posted on it (a lot!). Yes I know I shouldn't have my phone next to the bed! So come on smarty-pants, how do I stop that one?! And do we have any explanation why the stickies have been removed? Please say it's temporary, pretty please!



Tool bar, select watched threads, at top right of your list of watched threads, select manage watched threads, then select disable email notifications.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm with you, Jules.  I want our Stickies back!


----------



## etoupebirkin

CG, you have a smiley! I have not really figured that out yet!!'
Lala! Glad to hear you and your family are well.

Today was a big cooking day for me. I did scrambled eggs and bacon for brunch. Dinner is Ceviche, grilled Swordfish, roasted potato salad, grilled veggies and for dessert, bacon chocolate chip cookies. I'm relaxing with a beer before I make the Cecviche, which is very quick. 

I did do a 15-mile bike ride with DH this morning. Weather in DC is glorious today.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I got it in my head this morning to make the bacon chocolate chip cookies as I had lots of leftover bacon. I started making it he cookies and I realized that the chocolate chips I had in the house expired in 2012, so those went in the trash. I substituted by cutting up a Trader Joes Pound Plus chocolate bar into chunks. Oh and I did add a healthy splash of bourbon to the mix, too along with the vanilla.

They turned out awesome.


----------



## JulesB68

EB, I'm a-comin'!! 

Purse, does this work on the app notifications too?


----------



## mistikat

etoupebirkin said:


> I got it in my head this morning to make the bacon chocolate chip cookies as I had lots of leftover bacon. I started making it he cookies and I realized that the chocolate chips I had in the house expired in 2012, so those went in the trash. I substituted by cutting up a Trader Joes Pound Plus chocolate bar into chunks. Oh and I did add a healthy splash of bourbon to the mix, too along with the vanilla.
> 
> They turned out awesome.



Now I want chocolate chip cookies...

.


----------



## Mindi B

Bacon, bourbon, and chunks of chocolate?! I am THERE.


----------



## pursecrzy

JulesB68 said:


> EB, I'm a-comin'!!
> 
> Purse, does this work on the app notifications too?



Sorry, Jules, I have no idea.


----------



## Dawn72

JulesB68 said:


> EB, I'm a-comin'!!
> 
> Purse, does this work on the app notifications too?



You have to turn off notifications for the app in settings [emoji5]


----------



## JulesB68

But then presumably you miss notifications if people quote you too. I just don't want the phone to beep every *beeping* time someone posts on a thread I'm interested in!


----------



## Dawn72

JulesB68 said:


> But then presumably you miss notifications if people quote you too. I just don't want the phone to beep every *beeping* time someone posts on a thread I'm interested in!



You'll still get notified, it just won't beep/vibrate [emoji5]


----------



## mistikat

JulesB68 said:


> But then presumably you miss notifications if people quote you too. I just don't want the phone to beep every *beeping* time someone posts on a thread I'm interested in!



Notifications that you were quoted should show up at the top of the screen (on my laptop it's top right) superimposed on the flag icon; in a green circle, there will be a number representing the number of notifications you have (for new posts to threads you've subscribed to of if your member name is used a la @JulesB68. So after this, you should be able to see some notifications up there.


----------



## pursecrzy

Cookies!

Has everyone seen the Cookie Monster Siri commercial? And the out takes? 
You have to check them out on YouTube.


----------



## JulesB68

Got to go to bed but have been watching the coverage of Glastonbury on tv and every time I go to turn the tv off another really good song comes on. Cue some slightly wobbly dancing around the sitting room! (Thank god everyone else has gone to bed!!)


----------



## JulesB68

Dawn72 said:


> You'll still get notified, it just won't beep/vibrate [emoji5]



Ok thanks!


----------



## JulesB68

mistikat said:


> Notifications that you were quoted should show up at the top of the screen (on my laptop it's top right) superimposed on the flag icon; in a green circle, there will be a number representing the number of notifications you have (for new posts to threads you've subscribed to of if your member name is used a la @JulesB68. So after this, you should be able to see some notifications up there.



Thanks mistikat! On the app the notifications never showed up where they were supposed to and had to rely on the beep! Possibly now working better?


----------



## mistikat

JulesB68 said:


> Thanks mistikat! On the app the notifications never showed up where they were supposed to and had to rely on the beep! Possibly now working better?



I hope so! I'm also learning my way around the new platform but happy to answer any questions if I can.


----------



## JulesB68

mistikat said:


> I hope so! I'm also learning my way around the new platform but happy to answer any questions if I can.



Ok, so the big question, what happened to the stickies!!! (Enquiring minds want to know!)


----------



## ouija board

Lala!! How have you been? The kids are growing up so fast, right?? DD had a jazz camp last week, and for their last day, they did a mini performance for the parents, complete with makeup and hair extensions. I did NOT recognize her at all when she came on stage. Not sure I'm ready for her to grow up that fast! No makeup till she's at least 30!

EB, how did you know I was craving chocolate chip cookies?! And bourbon? I'm on my way!!

I'm not noticing a huge change in the app, other than the stickies. I guess this means we have to start posting a lot to keep Chat near the top of the page!


----------



## mistikat

JulesB68 said:


> Ok, so the big question, what happened to the stickies!!! (Enquiring minds want to know!)



Stickies are going to be eliminated or very minimized across the forum at Vlad and Megs's request. The feeling is that active threads stay near the top anyhow. and that stuck threads should be reserved for forum announcements and things like that. There is a thread on it in the feedback forum if you want to ask them about it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Tech advice needed: 
Mistikat?  Is there any easy way to get pics from my iPhone 6 phone directly uploaded to TPF without emailing them to my laptop?

I have pics from the feast tonight as well as my bathroom renovation. The tile mural is up, though it needs to be grouted. But it is spectigglyacular!!!!


----------



## mistikat

Hi @etoupebirkin ... trying it with my phone... ok, so I did it just as I would on my laptop - selected upload photo, then the screen pops up asking you to select a photo ... then a screen with the option to take one or use one from your photo library.

Is that what you needed?


----------



## Dawn72

etoupebirkin said:


> Tech advice needed:
> Mistikat?  Is there any easy way to get pics from my iPhone 6 phone directly uploaded to TPF without emailing them to my laptop?
> 
> I have pics from the feast tonight as well as my bathroom renovation. The tile mural is up, though it needs to be grouted. But it is spectigglyacular!!!!



Yes
On yr iphone app
At the reply box there is a plus + sign. Click on that. 
You have a camera and a picture option. Click on picture. You need to enable tpf to access your pictures. It should bring you to albums on yr iphone. 
LMK if it works!

ETA: it should look like this:
View attachment 3392255

View attachment 3392257


ETA2:
So I hate having to click on View Attachments [emoji35] but don't know the way to fix it so pictures appear. 

ETA3:
When I click on View Attachments it says I don't have permission. LOL [emoji849]


----------



## mistikat

Dawn72 said:


> Yes
> On yr iphone app
> At the reply box there is a plus + sign. Click on that.
> You have a camera and a picture option. Click on picture. You need to enable tpf to access your pictures. It should bring you to albums on yr iphone.
> LMK if it works!
> 
> ETA: it should look like this:
> View attachment 3392255
> 
> View attachment 3392257
> 
> 
> ETA2:
> So I hate having to click on View Attachments [emoji35] but don't know the way to fix it so pictures appear.
> 
> ETA3:
> When I click on View Attachments it says I don't have permission. LOL [emoji849]



If you use "upload a file" you can upload large pics or thumbnails. No need to click on a link.


----------



## Dawn72

mistikat said:


> If you use "upload a file" you can upload large pics or thumbnails. No need to click on a link.



On the app?
Where is the Upload a File button?
Tq [emoji8]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Thanks so much for the greetings! Great to be here and just chat. [emoji41]

Jules, good luck with the college tours! Please keep us posted. 

DS1 is kind of an unusual kid, I guess you just have to go with whatever works for them. 

Cinderlala, how old is your DS? DS1 is 12 (13 in August) and just under 5'2" so I'm guessing your DS is indeed very tall for his age if he's too young for The Shining. The funny thing is, if you watch it, it's not actually really that scary, just incredibly suspenseful, and it keeps building and building and you're just waiting for Jack to snap. Our issue afterward was poor DS2, who was 9 then, feeling very left out - Joannadyne, this is for you - guess what? Fast forwarding to the scary parts, taken completely out of context, make the film seem really ridiculously overacted more than scary - so DS2 felt included. I also loved your DSs response to the story you read - so sweet!

I hate scary movies but love Stephen King, because if you'll notice, if there is a child in his story, the child has the power. In The Shining, it's Danny who has the power, he has "The Shining" (mental telepathy and he also has prophesy) and he is the hero in the movie. 

Ouija Board, jazz camp sounds so cool! What do they do there? DSs have not started summer activities yet but most of what DS1 does is performance so I always like to hear about new and cool arts programs.

By the way, Zootopia is already on In Demand (pay per view) but our next film is going to be Pets. If we ever get to it. DS1 is generally very busy so if we go it will be last minute.

EB, the food at your house sounds wonderful! Actually, it sounds like a fabulous day all around. We had a 50th wedding anniversary to go to, so that was most of our day.

Wait....excuse me? Bacon chocolate chip cookies???? I need a recipe, please!


----------



## csshopper

mistikat said:


> Notifications that you were quoted should show up at the top of the screen (on my laptop it's top right) superimposed on the flag icon; in a green circle, there will be a number representing the number of notifications you have (for new posts to threads you've subscribed to of if your member name is used a la @JulesB68. So after this, you should be able to see some notifications up there.



sorry, hit the wrong tab the first time.

Notifications have not been consistent today and yes, I have rechecked my settings and yes, there were Watched Threads with multiple new posts, but those posts did not show up on the flag. And with the new distribution of Threads integrating the former Stickies it makes it more time consuming to check.

As to the former Sticky Threads being thought to be so frequent  to stay near the head of the list of threads, that doesn't necessarily happen, at least the past two days.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Cinderlala said:


> Hello!  I've been long gone, and I've missed Chat!!
> 
> I see that device destruction is the current topic.  Never pleasant!  My child has been handling iPhones & laptops since he was tiny & has never broken anything---knock on wood.  I, on the other hand, have managed to shatter the screen of my brand new iPhone only days after acquiring it, and shatter the case/back of a different iPhone on the single day I removed its case.  I've also managed to literally break/shatter/destroy a very slim laptop that, unknowingly, happened to be under a chair when I was cleaning.   And, I'm the careful one in the family!!!  Ugh, I hate to break things---it truly happens so infrequently that it just makes me ill when it happens.
> 
> I  you are all well!  And, I hope to return more frequently.




Lala, I've missed you so much!
Wow, Kiddo is nearly  feet? By all that is holy, I cannot -- and will not accept this. 
This goes also for Little OB. Mmph. Where does the time go? My own DS? Still in diapers; wearing footsie jammies. Despite the fact that he tells me he is nearly, >> insert James Brown faint >>  quite through with high school,  graduated from college,  received his MA, can practice herbal medicine, produces a ahard-hitting and highly regarded talk radio show. I mean I am but 35. How could this have happened?


----------



## JulesB68

mistikat said:


> Stickies are going to be eliminated or very minimized across the forum at Vlad and Megs's request. The feeling is that active threads stay near the top anyhow. and that stuck threads should be reserved for forum announcements and things like that. There is a thread on it in the feedback forum if you want to ask them about it.


Thanks Mistikat; suppose I should have ventured out of my comfort zones to read more! 
Are they just trying to make us chat more so this thread stays more readily accessible?!


----------



## JulesB68

Looking forward to seeing the mosaic EB. Need an opening ceremony with ribbon cutting etc. and bacon choc chip cookies all round!


----------



## mistikat

Dawn72 said:


> On the app?
> Where is the Upload a File button?
> Tq [emoji8]





csshopper said:


> sorry, hit the wrong tab the first time.
> 
> Notifications have not been consistent today and yes, I have rechecked my settings and yes, there were Watched Threads with multiple new posts, but those posts did not show up on the flag. And with the new distribution of Threads integrating the former Stickies it makes it more time consuming to check.
> 
> As to the former Sticky Threads being thought to be so frequent  to stay near the head of the list of threads, that doesn't necessarily happen, at least the past two days.



@Dawn72, I don't use the app. I use the desktop version of PF across all my devices and it works well. 

@csshopper if you don't come back to the forum after receiving a notification, you don't get further notifications for that subscribed post. If you're having issues u related to that, please check the Feedback Forum for threads where you can receive more detailed help.


----------



## Mindi B

Beeble, I know what you mean.  I can't figure out how my little niece just turned 21 when I am still in MY 20s.  Ahem.


----------



## csshopper

mistikat said:


> @Dawn72, I don't use the app. I use the desktop version of PF across all my devices and it works well.
> 
> @csshopper if you don't come back to the forum after receiving a notification, you don't get further notifications for that subscribed post. If you're having issues u related to that, please check the Feedback Forum for threads where you can receive more detailed help.


Mistikat, thanks for the clarification, another step on the learning curve.  There are features to this new platform I really like, so will just keep plodding along!


----------



## mistikat

csshopper said:


> Mistikat, thanks for the clarification, another step on the learning curve.  There are features to this new platform I really like, so will just keep plodding along!



I found it daunting initially as well, but I've quickly come to really like it. I'll try to help if you have questions!


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Regarding the new format and such. It is my understanding that ìf one should use the old school pre-app world wide webs. I seem to get my best results in this manner. Am I so vintage that my opinions mean, nothing? Ahh, the wisdom of  my past experience should be for nought. Sadly,
Beetle


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Mindi B said:


> Beeble, I know what you mean.  I can't figure out how my little niece just turned 21 when I am still in MY 20s.  Ahem.


Mindi, didn't we go kindergarten together a couple of years ago?  I remember trying to share an Hermes horsey and bankey. We were screamers, right? I hope I never bit you 

beeble


----------



## Mindi B

Just that one time, Beeble.  But you are forgiven!  
P.S. I'm still a screamer.


----------



## pursecrzy

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Mindi, didn't we go kindergarten together a couple of years ago?  I remember trying to share an Hermes horsey and bankey. We were screamers, right? I hope I never bit you
> 
> beeble





Mindi B said:


> Just that one time, Beeble.  But you are forgiven!
> P.S. I'm still a screamer.



l know neither of you were paste eaters.


----------



## JulesB68

Ooh, stickies are back!
Totally procrastinating; housework, sorting DS2's backpack for doing a Duke of Edinburgh camping trip tomorrow (yes, he should really be sorting this stuff himself!), gym and walking the dog are all calling me, but I haven't had enough coffee yet! I don't think there is enough coffee to get me through today {insert yawning smilie}. Actually just saw this one , so that will do!


----------



## Mindi B

Elmer's Glue all the way, pursey!  Paste is overrated.
Jules, I hear you.  Except, what is a "Duke of Edinburgh" camping trip?  What makes it a trip worthy of HRH?


----------



## bluerosespf

Thank you, mods, for re-stickying this. You made a lurker happy


----------



## JulesB68

Hello lurker!

Mindi, the Duke of Edinburgh scheme is where young people, usually whilst at school, get the opportunity to do bronze, silver and gold levels of camping/survival/orienteering, volunteering, learning a new skill and taking part in a new sport. Basically looks good on their cv's and university applications. I think my 2 DS's ought to start with packing their own bloody bags as part of learning a new skill! And they could get the gold level new skill by doing their washing when they get back! I 'volunteered' (read, drew the short straw) to do the pick up when DS1 did it and I can't begin to tell you how bad the car smelt after carrying 4 teenage boys post 3 day camping trip in hot weather.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL, Jules!  Sounds similar to the US Boy Scouts.  And I completely agree with you.  Packing and laundry are survival skills--young men need to learn them sooner rather than later!


----------



## ouija board

Ditto on the laundry and packing skills for boys!! Surely there's a Boy Scout badge for that. 

Jules, I do not even want to imagine what your car smelled like!  

I somehow managed to sprain my second toe yesterday while sorting through all of DD's toys. The irony is that I started the sorting because I was scared somebody would trip on all the toys that have overflowed beyond the shelves, and in the end, I tripped on a plastic bucket that I'd brought in to help corral things. It's pretty amazing how that danged toe affects everything I do, once it swells to twice its size!


----------



## Mindi B

Aw, painful irony is the worst irony, OB!  So sorry; I hope it settles soon.  Which foot?  Does it impact your driving?

ETA: Oh, Lord, I used "impact" as a verb.  Forgive me, Oh Ye Gods of Vocabulary.


----------



## ouija board

I'm sure the Gods of Vocabulary are already reeling from what passes for good grammar these days, so they won't even notice your slip up!

 It's my left foot, so I can drive without issues. At least her room is somewhat more organized, and I managed to sneak some things into the trash and the Goodwill pile. I'll take the small victories!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank goodness for small favors, OB!


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

OB, sorry for your injury. I have broken and re-broken same pinky toe many times. The first time, in the land before CAM walker boots, I was put in plaster cast up to  my knee!!! Oy. You can take hurt toe and tape it to next toe. I have experience.  Look at me, telling a doctor what to do!
Pursey and Mindi, You cannot beat the taste of paste. Yum, pepperminty-fresh! Elmers glue, we would put on our hands, wait for it dry and then peel it off. The end result was skin! Yucko. We were gross.


----------



## ouija board

Ah, I remember making glue "skin"! Can't recall if I ate glue, but at that age, who doesn't, right? 

Beeble, I thought about taping the toe, but all I have is scotch tape and duct tape, which might be more painful to remove than the actual sprain!


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Aw, painful irony is the worst irony, OB!  So sorry; I hope it settles soon.  Which foot?  Does it impact your driving?
> 
> ETA: Oh, Lord, I used "impact" as a verb.  Forgive me, Oh Ye Gods of Vocabulary.


Mindi, no self flagellation needed, said the once upon a time English Major, "impact" is a perfectly acceptable verb.  What I want to know is what words ob muttered as the plastic bucket impacted her toe......


----------



## JulesB68

CSS, you're just trying to bring it back to the swearing session of the other day. Think a few people here enjoyed themselves a little too much!

OB, hope the toe feels better quickly. Good job you haven't got a stick shift!

Mindi & BBL, obviously the glue hands unites us across the big pond! I remember being in infant school (4-6 years) and after having to tidy up after craft time, we would cover our hands in glue before sitting down for story time and picking it off when it dried. Ah, good times. The young of today don't know what they're missing out on whilst playing all those new-fangled computer games!


----------



## ck21

Loved doing glue hands!


----------



## ouija board

Css, sadly, I was not very eloquent, so it probably sounded similar to Joannadyne's string of expletives, only with a lot of "ow ow ows" mixed in! 

Jules, I had a badly sprained ankle back in college, and yes, I did drive a stick shift back then! Come to think of it, I'm not sure how I managed to drive with a bum ankle. And it was a fussy stick shift, too, prone to dying on me if I didn't shift just so. A VW Fox..extra credit to anyone who actually knew that this model was ever made!


----------



## ck21

Oh, FFS.  Killing time between a business meeting and dinner by shopping.  A store employee says that I look like I have something exciting going on.  When I give her a very confused look, she probably should have kept her mouth shut.  Nope.  She asked if I was pregnant.  Seriously?!?!  Who says that?


----------



## ouija board

Ck, wow, that's a random and very risky way to strike up a conversation with a customer! It's been a long time since I saw you in person, but I highly doubt if someone who runs 5ks and marathons can look even remotely pregnant!


----------



## ck21

ouija board said:


> Ck, wow, that's a random and very risky way to strike up a conversation with a customer! It's been a long time since I saw you in person, but I highly doubt if someone who runs 5ks and marathons can look even remotely pregnant!



Needless to say, I didn't buy anything after that.  Just ugh, ugh, ugh.


----------



## ck21

K


----------



## ck21

And now I'm posting twice!  Chat gremlins at work!


----------



## ck21

And I killed chat.  Good night, girls!


----------



## Mindi B

It clearly isn't your fit figure, ck, so you must have a healthy glow.  But, um, that is a dumb comment, always and under any circumstances, really.


----------



## chaneljewel

Loved glue hands too!


----------



## Dawn72

I never did glue hands but must show my daughter this. She loves these kinds of crazy things [emoji848]


----------



## Mindi B

Warning: Shameless, self-aggrandizing, manipulative post follows.  Read at your own risk.
Today is my birthday!
That is all.


----------



## JulesB68

Happy birthday Mindi! You don't look a day over 21! There would follow cake & balloon emojis but we've lost these so you'll have to make do with a bunch of flowers & beer . It's the thought that counts, right?!


----------



## JulesB68

Hope you're toe is feeling a little better today OB?

CK, unless that shop assistant has psychic abilities and she sees a future baby? If not, I think I would have told her to fermé la bouche in not so polite terms!

I had my own little expletive rant yesterday when I was standing & talking with a friend before getting in our cars, and the most enormous bird poo dropped all down one side of me. Yuck, yuck, yuck! I couldn't believe how much there was! It really isn't helpful to be told it's supposed to be lucky, but I'll let you know if my lottery numbers come in tonight!


----------



## Dawn72

Happy 26th Birthday Mindi! [emoji324] May your day be filled with chips and doughnuts and everything nice.


----------



## Dawn72

JulesB68 said:


> Hope you're toe is feeling a little better today OB?
> 
> CK, unless that shop assistant has psychic abilities and she sees a future baby? If not, I think I would have told her to fermé la bouche in not so polite terms!
> 
> I had my own little expletive rant yesterday when I was standing & talking with a friend before getting in our cars, and the most enormous bird poo dropped all down one side of me. Yuck, yuck, yuck! I couldn't believe how much there was! It really isn't helpful to be told it's supposed to be lucky, but I'll let you know if my lottery numbers come in tonight!



I spit coffee out my nose. Sorry. The moving picture in my head made me do it. I had bird poop on my head when I was a little girl and I think I found 20 cents on the sidewalk. It was worth it.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you both for the beer and good wishes!  I am going to spend the day standing outside hoping to be pooped on.  Or, maybe not.  If I ask nicely, I am pretty sure one of my dogs will oblige me. . . is THAT lucky?


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Thank you both for the beer and good wishes!  I am going to spend the day standing outside hoping to be pooped on.  Or, maybe not.  If I ask nicely, I am pretty sure one of my dogs will oblige me. . . is THAT lucky?



Only if they're sitting in a tree overhead, a la pigeon. Otherwise, it's just a poopy situation. 

Happy (25th? 26th?) Birthday!! [emoji512][emoji483][emoji898][emoji322] What's DH cooking up for your birthday dinner? 

Jules, I didn't know that getting pooped on by a bird is good luck. And here I've been avoiding standing under trees and archways all these years! Can't wait to see what good luck comes your way!


----------



## ck21

Happy birthday, Mindi!


----------



## lulilu

Happy birthday Mindi!  Do I recall you doing a little vacation celebration in the past?  I hope your day is a happy one.


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks, guys!  Mr. Mindi is buried in work this month, but I shall exact a celebration--by force, if necessary--at some future point.   DH did get up early to make raspberry buckle from our own raspberries (for which we can take no credit--the previous homeowners planted them and those things grow like weeds).  So I am in no danger of starvation.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

*Happy Birthday, sweet Mindi!  I hope you're having a lovely day!*


----------



## pursecrzy

Happy birthday Mindi!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you!  Uneventful day--I'll take it.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

OMG!!  Today is my birthday, too!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Happy Birthday, fellow Cancerian!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happy Birthday Mindi!!! Did you get anything fun?!!!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Happy Birthday to you too, Mindi!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happy Birthday HNN!!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Thank you EB!!

Mindi - today was uneventful for me, too, and believe me - I appreciate that!!


----------



## Mindi B

I understand, HNN.  Excitement can be overrated.  Sometimes routine is niiiiiice.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Well today was a momentous day for EB family.
Drum roll...
DD submitted her applications to medical school today. Her first choice is GW Medical School, so I'm asking for some Chat vibes over the next few months. She loves the ER and will make a fantastic doctor.

On the renovation front, a bit more thrills and chills.
My contractors installed the mosaic in reverse, meaning the backing side forward. Since they are glass tiles, the design is in reverse, which is OK. The challenge is that the glued plastic backing is VERY difficult to get off.  It's taking them days to get this crud off. And they are only 25-30% completed. I had a spare bottle of nail polish remover, so for kicks and giggles I tried to see how it worked. With elbow grease it did help.
As yet, I have said nothing to the contractor other than you installed it backwards. They denied this fact. So I left the renovation binder open to the page showing the production sketch of the mosaic showing it in its correct position/layout. 
_I've come to the conclusion that this contractor's motto is "Directions, I don't need no stinking Directions!" _

OB, I  hope your foot heals quickly.
CK, I would have given that saleswoman the evil eye.
Big hugs to CSS, CG, purse, Lulilu and anyone else in Chat land.

And I was offered a bag today. Am contemplating. I need to go see it.


----------



## MSO13

Happy Birthday @Mindi B and @Hermes Nuttynut ! Hope you had lovely days!


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> Well today was a momentous day for EB family.
> Drum roll...
> DD submitted her applications to medical school today. Her first choice is GW Medical School, so I'm asking for some Chat vibes over the next few months. She loves the ER and will make a fantastic doctor.
> 
> On the renovation front, a bit more thrills and chills.
> My contractors installed the mosaic in reverse, meaning the backing side forward. Since they are glass tiles, the design is in reverse, which is OK. The challenge is that the glued plastic backing is VERY difficult to get off.  It's taking them days to get this crud off. And they are only 25-30% completed. I had a spare bottle of nail polish remover, so for kicks and giggles I tried to see how it worked. With elbow grease it did help.
> As yet, I have said nothing to the contractor other than you installed it backwards. They denied this fact. So I left the renovation binder open to the page showing the production sketch of the mosaic showing it in its correct position/layout.
> _I've come to the conclusion that this contractor's motto is "Directions, I don't need no stinking Directions!" _
> 
> OB, I  hope your foot heals quickly.
> CK, I would have given that saleswoman the evil eye.
> Big hugs to CSS, CG, purse, Lulilu and anyone else in Chat land.
> 
> And I was offered a bag today. Am contemplating. I need to go see it.



Good vibes EB for DD to get her first choice! I think we started our bath reno plans around the same time, to date we've still not gotten farther than choosing the tile.  I'm sure despite the construction headaches, it's going to be fabulous!

DH moves at a glacial pace, hates feeling rushed to make decisions and has champagne tastes and discount, off brand, possibly expired beer budgets in his head for things. I'm supposed to be the GC on this one and if I were making every choice-it would be done by now. In the meantime, I'm designing a fabulous set of locking built in cabinet for my handbags. He's got no say on that one. I'm going to do pull out shelves as our master is a converted attic and these will fit under the sloped ceiling. I'm going to make velvet pads for the shelves. My closet is a nice walk in but in order to be organized  my bags  get their own "vault". There might be room for bracelet storage as well.

Hello to everyone in Chat!


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsOwen3 said:


> Good vibes EB for DD to get her first choice! I think we started our bath reno plans around the same time, to date we've still not gotten farther than choosing the tile.  I'm sure despite the construction headaches, it's going to be fabulous!
> 
> DH moves at a glacial pace, hates feeling rushed to make decisions and has champagne tastes and discount, off brand, possibly expired beer budgets in his head for things. I'm supposed to be the GC on this one and if I were making every choice-it would be done by now. In the meantime, I'm designing a fabulous set of locking built in cabinet for my handbags. He's got no say on that one. I'm going to do pull out shelves as our master is a converted attic and these will fit under the sloped ceiling. I'm going to make velvet pads for the shelves. *My closet is a nice walk in but in order to be organized  my bags so they get their own "vault". There might be room for bracelet storage as well. *
> 
> Hello to everyone in Chat!


Love this idea. Velvet shelves...


----------



## eagle1002us

Happy Birthday Mindi!


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> Well today was a momentous day for EB family.
> Drum roll...
> DD submitted her applications to medical school today. Her first choice is GW Medical School, so I'm asking for some Chat vibes over the next few months. She loves the ER and will make a fantastic doctor.
> 
> On the renovation front, a bit more thrills and chills.
> My contractors installed the mosaic in reverse, meaning the backing side forward. Since they are glass tiles, the design is in reverse, which is OK. The challenge is that the glued plastic backing is VERY difficult to get off.  It's taking them days to get this crud off. And they are only 25-30% completed. I had a spare bottle of nail polish remover, so for kicks and giggles I tried to see how it worked. With elbow grease it did help.
> As yet, I have said nothing to the contractor other than you installed it backwards. They denied this fact. So I left the renovation binder open to the page showing the production sketch of the mosaic showing it in its correct position/layout.
> _I've come to the conclusion that this contractor's motto is "Directions, I don't need no stinking Directions!" _
> 
> OB, I  hope your foot heals quickly.
> CK, I would have given that saleswoman the evil eye.
> Big hugs to CSS, CG, purse, Lulilu and anyone else in Chat land.
> 
> And I was offered a bag today. Am contemplating. I need to go see it.




eb, Did you send your numpty (thank you Jules!) contractor some "Sh*t, Piss, and Corruptions?" which he deserves. Hard to believe the difficult to remove backing wouldn't have been an early clue something was wrong!  

Ever since you posted making BACON chocolate chip cookies I have been craving some.  Just in case I have to give in  and bake some (to share, of course) how many slices of bacon did you use in the recipe? 

Regularly scheduled Chat Vibes to your DD over the next few months.


----------



## etoupebirkin

CSS, I just had some leftover bacon that I chopped and put into the recipe. I just baked some of the leftover dough with bacon tonight.

They are so freaking good.


----------



## JulesB68

Sorry to hear the mosaic saga is far from over EB. Did this contractor come recommended? We have a product over here called Sticky Stuff Remover, so presume there is a similar product available over on your side. It's brilliant at getting gummy stuff off, but surely your contractor should be bending over backwards to correct his mistake? I saw something on the internet the other day about using a hairdryer to heat sticky labels to make them easier to get off; maybe a little heat might help to shift the glue?
Presumably all the bad luck you've had with this renovation means you've got lots of good luck stored up for DD's application to med school? Wishing her all the luck that she gets her first choice; sounds like an amazing girl!


----------



## JulesB68

Mrs O, your plans sound amazing! But please keep quiet about the velvet shelves or the rest of our bags will hear and feel very jealous they're not getting the same pampered treatment!
Can't wait for pictures of the final result. Do love a bit of property porn!


----------



## Mindi B

Everything about MrsO's new house plans gives me chills (in a good way).  What a HUGE delight to be able to create everything from the ground up!  It's going to be uh-MAZ-ing.
EB, giant vibes for your DD.  She sounds like such a remarkable young woman; medicine needs her, frankly.  But your reno, ARGH!  After losing your mosaics, to install them backwards--and then deny it?  I. Would. Be. Livid.  Like, spitting fire furious.  The fact that you are still speaking to the contractor fills me with admiration for your self-control.  I just don't deal with stupid very well.  Your freakin' contractor should buy you that new bag.


----------



## lulilu

EB, good vibes for DD.  When will she find out?

Hope everyone's having a good day.  I had the GDs all day yesterday -- 11 + hours.  I was ready to kill someone -- them or the dogs, who were barking at their antics in the pool --- by the time SIL arrived.  Not that they did anything bad, I am just not a kid person (says the woman who had 4 kids, but worked and had a ton of help with them).  SIL says he is not likely to have much work over the summer -- he is a fine art installer -- as fewer shows are changed over the summer.

Anyone have Independence Weekend plans?  I have family visiting so it will likely be chaotic.  My sister's boys play too hard and break things.  My sister appears not to notice.  E.g., punched a hole in a huge blow up duck for the pool.  I never say anything as it's easier to keep the peace.


----------



## MSO13

I'm reminded of the worst contractor I ever saw, he worked on my Dad's old house when I was younger. They had an attic space without a floor so when you worked up there you had to step on the beams or you would go through the ceiling. This jack@ss put his foot through the dining room ceiling 4 times before my Dad fired him. My Dad's not handy at all so he gives tradesmen a lot of leeway but it was insane!

I have to say though putting the mosaic in backwards and not noticing the backing is a head scratcher! And I guess I'm late to this Chat, someone lost the first mosaic? It really will be a work of art when done! I remember the posts about the marble!

Mindi, my house is a 1920's stone colonial so we kept a lot of the old stuff like the inlay floors and deep windowsills, the giant old fireplace but the 3rd floor attic was this depressing tiny servant's room/bath and a huge storage space. Now it will be a light, bright master bed with a handbag shrine and the bath is very spa like. Or at least it is in my head, DH may never let me finish it! 

Jules, even my bags are jealous of the velvet shelves-we're currently using all 3 closets in the guest rooms on our 2nd floor and my bags and boxes are piled literally in front of my clothing racks. For a very organized person who likes to "merchandise" her clothes, it's making me nuts. And I'm afraid if I buy one more H bag, the closet will explode!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Luli, I hear ya.  I'm one who opts for peace at almost any price.  Of course, it does become a little obvious when I sequester myself in my bedroom with the pups when annoying company is about.

EB!  The tile situation has gone from ridiculous to absurd.  Your contractor should be groveling at your feet begging for forgiveness.  I know the outcome will be stunning!  Though, you're making me a little afraid to start on my kitchen.

Mrs. O, your reno sounds wonderful!  Wish I had the "get up and go" to include my master bath in redoing my kitchen.  But, I don't plan on living in this house more than a few more years.

CK, is there any news from the old employer?

Hermes Nuttynut, happy birthday!  I'm a cancer, too.  

Before I forget, Misti, thank for getting some of our "Stickies" back!  Makes the Forum so much easier.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Jules, we have something called "Goo Gone" here.  EB, I wonder if that would help with your tiles?  Also, considering your contractor "lost" then installed your gorgeous tile on the wrong side, shouldn't he be giving you a substantial discount?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I had the most wonderful weekend visit from a tPFer!  We literally did nothing but eat, talk and snuggle puppies.  It was sublime!  Our one foray out was to our new Wegmans grocery store.  That place is nothing short of amazing.  If anyone has one close, try their 7 grain bread.  It's the start of an addiction I'm afraid.


----------



## ouija board

EB, sending major vibes to your DD!! When will she find out? And wtf with the tiles and contractor? How is it possible to even install tile backwards without noticing?? I'm sure the design looks just as fabulous backwards, but I'd be worried that they will damage the tile in the process of removing the backing. 

HNN, happy birthday!!!

MrsOwen, ooh, velvet shelves, custom bag cabinet, sounds amazing!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Happy Birthday Mindi and HNN! Belated is better than never....I could not allow myself back here until I finished and sent to the printers the (mostly) complete invite list for DS1's Bar Mitzvah. Finally done! [emoji322]

Etoupe, need details on that bag! Hope it's awesome! I will definitely send acceptance vibes for DD! [emoji1374] We use Goo Gone for the sticky stuff. The mosaic tile issue is really ridiculous, how annoying!

Mrs Owen, I am drooling just imagining your bag vault!!!

For the fist time in ages no 7/4 plans, but I'm thinking we'll barbecue and walk down to our village beach for fireworks.

Lulilu Im sorry you have to deal with difficult family members. I try to keep the peace, too!


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Well, happy birthday Mindi & HNN!!
I wish you both the best belated birthdays. I prefer birthday weeks, as one of our PFers claims. Nay, birthday seasons, say I. This is how my small little family is allowed to forget, to be late, etc. It's a Happy Season. Learn from the Oldest of Us. The grand dame who has already downsized from the grand 5000 sq ft waste of home space to a little, bitty down-size place for Mr. beeble, the poodles and myself to live out our golden years. There is no space in the garage, because the scorched earth theory didn't work in our case. Normally we would open a box, unpack another. When I ran out of kitchen space, the good stuff went to dear son, because I bought new stuff. And then the office. No space to put into anything. So, the 1 car garage -- which cannot hold a single car -- is home to boxes and boxes --- and the attic. My dear Mr beeble has my big orange boxes in the attic. He took large cartons, broke them down, rebuilt them in order to place the precious boxes inside. He is the best. 
beeble.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

BBC, a Bar Mitzvah, how much fun is that!!! Ha ha ha. We went through that 20 years ago. I cannot believe. 20. Geez, our DS is nearly 33. He sailed through it, like everything else he ever did at that age. He has a gift. We went crazy, not him. His theme? Books. He got a poetic license. We had a Edgar Alan Poe impersonator recite "the Raven." It was a lot of fun. I hope all goes well with your family simcha!  

My little kitchen is going to undergo another counter reno. It is so small to begin with. I had to buy a credenza to store my appliances, which are supposed to live on my countertop. I got a new food processor and it is really big. Really big.  I got is from QVC and who knew it would  be so huge? But, it turns out I do not use the appliances that are out of sight. Ah, sigh. No more tales of woe. I should go and lay down.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Well today was a momentous day for EB family.
> Drum roll...
> DD submitted her applications to medical school today. Her first choice is GW Medical School, so I'm asking for some Chat vibes over the next few months. She loves the ER and will make a fantastic doctor.
> 
> On the renovation front, a bit more thrills and chills.
> My contractors installed the mosaic in reverse, meaning the backing side forward. Since they are glass tiles, the design is in reverse, which is OK. The challenge is that the glued plastic backing is VERY difficult to get off.  It's taking them days to get this crud off. And they are only 25-30% completed. I had a spare bottle of nail polish remover, so for kicks and giggles I tried to see how it worked. With elbow grease it did help.
> As yet, I have said nothing to the contractor other than you installed it backwards. They denied this fact. So I left the renovation binder open to the page showing the production sketch of the mosaic showing it in its correct position/layout.
> _I've come to the conclusion that this contractor's motto is "Directions, I don't need no stinking Directions!" _
> 
> OB, I  hope your foot heals quickly.
> CK, I would have given that saleswoman the evil eye.
> Big hugs to CSS, CG, purse, Lulilu and anyone else in Chat land.
> 
> And I was offered a bag today. Am contemplating. I need to go see it.


Bag sounds exciting, EB.  I used to enjoy seeing your various bags.   I remember the turquoise ostrich and your contract success.   More power to you!


----------



## csshopper

Another Cancer here,  finishing off the month of June. A very quiet day, by choice. Many lovely  birthday messages and phone conversations, especially one with my BFF from the day we met in Kindergarten. Now both 72,  we share a LOT of history and even though we live on opposite coasts it never feels like we're apart!



.


----------



## JulesB68

Belated happy birthday CSS!  
Wow, so many birthdays close together! I'd like to see all the bags at that joint party!


----------



## Mindi B

css, Happy Birthday!  And what a gift to have a Kindergarten friend remain in your life--she must be like a sister.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

MrsOwen3 said:


> Happy Birthday @Mindi B and @Hermes Nuttynut ! Hope you had lovely days!





Cavalier Girl said:


> Hermes Nuttynut, happy birthday!  I'm a cancer, too.





ouija board said:


> HNN, happy birthday!!





BBC said:


> Happy Birthday Mindi and HNN!





Balto Bag Lady said:


> Well, happy birthday Mindi & HNN!!



*MrsOwen, Cavalier Girl, ouija board, BBC, and Balto  Bag Lady *-  Thank you all for your very kind wishes!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

csshopper said:


> Another Cancer here,  finishing off the month of June. A very quiet day, by choice. Many lovely  birthday messages and phone conversations, especially one with my BFF from the day we met in Kindergarten.



Happy Birthday, *css*!!


----------



## nycmom

Mostly lurking these days but sending vibes to all and birthday wishes to Mindi, HNN & CSS!


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> css, Happy Birthday!  And what a gift to have a Kindergarten friend remain in your life--she must be like a sister.[/
> 
> 
> nycmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly lurking these days but sending vibes to all and birthday wishes to Mindi, HNN & CSS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Nuttynut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday, *css*!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mindi, friendships like this are a gift, also have a similar relationship with a college friend and one who came into my life 40 years ago. This year especially, my first birthday without my DH, my connections with them mean a lot. I am an OC and they are indeed my sisterhood!
> nycmom,  Thank you happy to know you are at least in the vicinity and hope you return to post again. You are one of the Chat-ters I've been missing. How is your DD?
Click to expand...

Hermes,  thank you. Isn't it interesting how many Cancerians are drawn to Chat?


----------



## pursecrzy

Finally a long weekend! Woo hoo!

Happy Canada Day to all Canadians


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, Canada Day!  I once tried to drive the 405 between Michigan and Western New York on Canada Day.  It was unwise.  Took us about three hours to cross the Peace Bridge alone.


----------



## pursecrzy

Even trying to get home from work yesterday took forever. Ugh.


----------



## Mindi B

So, on Canada Day, Canadians celebrate by driving?


----------



## pursecrzy

LOL!


----------



## Mindi B

There's worse ways to celebrate.  Americans celebrate the Fourth by drinking too much and losing a few random digits to careless fireworks handling.  Um, whee?


----------



## pursecrzy

We have the reports on Monday of how many people were killed on the roads in lakes. The police have extra patrols on long weekends and tally how many drivers were stopped and charged.


----------



## Mindi B

Sad that this is the fallout of a holiday, but so it is.  People!  Eyes on the road!  Don't drink (or text) and drive!  Sheesh.


----------



## Mindi B

Wishing mah American Peeps a safe and happy Fourth.  DH and I are off for a family thing we'd rather skip, but we're doin' it for the family.  I hate taking my pups to a kennel.  It stresses me (and them) every time, though of course they are regulars there and are treated lovingly.  Still, nobody cares for pets like their ma!


----------



## ouija board

Have a safe trip, Mindi!

Apparently, Americans celebrate Independence Day by driving, as well. DH is stuck on the road in a mess of traffic. A three hour drive is looking like it will take 4-5 hrs. I guess now would not be the time to tell him that he should've gotten on the road a lot earlier!


----------



## Mindi B

Well, probably now is a better time to say that then when he finally walks through the door, sweaty and frazzled.  At least if you say it NOW, he will have time to get over it while still sitting in traffic.  That's my take on it, anyway.  Because, if it were me, not saying it at all would be an impossibility.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Um, OB, he's  miserable enough.  Don't tell him he should have started out earlier.  Have a tall, cool drink waiting for him at the door, then tell him you went on a shopping spree to pass the time because you missed him so much!


----------



## ouija board

CG, you're right, the drive is punishment enough. And incidentally, I did do some shopping this week (Net a Porter sale!), so I must've known this would happen, lol!

Mindi, it's hard not to say anything, right?! But DD informed me that I yell a lot (mostly at her and the dog when they don't do what I say!), so I'm trying to hold my tongue more.


----------



## Mindi B

CG's advice is much wiser, OB.  But, hey, I'm a harpy, and a harpy's gonna do what a harpy's gonna do.  Harpies harp, ya know?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

And, players only love you when they're playin'.


----------



## Mindi B

Ex-ACT-lee.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I did one of the most uncharacteristic things today.  Yesterday would have been DH and my 46th anniversary.  I'd been thinking about it for awhile, so I got up this morning and got a tattoo.  It's small and fairly discreet, but I'm still looking at it in total disbelief.  And in some alternate universe, M is laughing his a** off at me.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

pursecrzy said:


> We have the reports on Monday of how many people were killed on the roads in lakes. The police have extra patrols on long weekends and tally how many drivers were stopped and charged.



Pursy, are these roads actually in lakes?  Now, that's not something you see everyday.


----------



## pursecrzy

I earned brownie points with DH this morning. Made him a fresh fruit crepe with whipped cream.


----------



## pursecrzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> I did one of the most uncharacteristic things today.  Yesterday would have been DH and my 46th anniversary.  I'd been thinking about it for awhile, so I got up this morning and got a tattoo.  It's small and fairly discreet, but I'm still looking at it in total disbelief.  And in some alternate universe, M is laughing his a** off at me.



Where, O, where are the rest of the smilies? I need the "This thread is useless without pics" one!


----------



## pursecrzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> Pursy, are these roads actually in lakes?  Now, that's not something you see everyday.



My proofreading skills need to improve. Sigh.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Pursy, I'll take a picture after the protective coating comes off in a couple of days.  I'm just so astounded at myself, I had to share.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Don't start proofreading!  You gave me my first smile of the afternoon!


----------



## Mindi B

CG, I think that is AWESOME!  I cannot wait to see it.  Seriously.  Awesome.


----------



## Mindi B

You know, when those highway engineers pioneered the "roads in lakes" program, they really should have known there would be accidents.  Honestly.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, Mindi.  I have to admit, it felt very empowering.  Now, I just have to hide it from the grands.    I have a feeling their parents aren't going to be too happy with me.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

FYI, Mindy, you've surpassed Vlad in "Likes."  Not that it's a contest or anything......


----------



## Mindi B

This is just one of those things that grown-ups get to do and kids don't.  No need for any further explanation, IMO.  "Some day, when you're a mom or a gramma, you can do this too.  But not until then."
Empowering is just the word.  Seeking out novel, uncharacteristic experiences.  You GO, girl!


----------



## Mindi B

I hate the freakin' likes, CG!  I am now painfully aware that my likedness is not the mostest likedness.  
I knew Facebook wasn't for me, and this is reason number one why.


----------



## lulilu

Cavalier Girl said:


> I did one of the most uncharacteristic things today.  Yesterday would have been DH and my 46th anniversary.  I'd been thinking about it for awhile, so I got up this morning and got a tattoo.  It's small and fairly discreet, but I'm still looking at it in total disbelief.  And in some alternate universe, M is laughing his a** off at me.





Cavalier Girl said:


> Pursy, I'll take a picture after the protective coating comes off in a couple of days.  I'm just so astounded at myself, I had to share.





Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, Mindi.  I have to admit, it felt very empowering.  Now, I just have to hide it from the grands.    I have a feeling their parents aren't going to be too happy with me.



CG, you are a woman after my own heart.  I did exactly the same thing.  (I did also get one during the "time")  I want another one because I have seen what I think is a newer method of tattoos that have super thin lines.  So I can get the words I want on my forearm without looking like the tattoo'd lady.  I am waiting to go to NYC to one of the laces I have seen on IG.  It makes you feel great doesn't it?


----------



## lulilu

CG, one of mine is not visible in general but another is.  I used to cover it up at work with jewelry, watches, long sleeves but then I just let it all out.  No one ever said a word to me.


----------



## Mindi B

You guys are the coolest.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BBL that sounds like fun! We are not very religious and due to DSs schedule (no time for religious school) we have been having someone come to our house every Sunday for the past two years or so to teach the boys and prepare. Doing a rock band theme seemed like a natural, as he sings and plays several instruments. The best part is that so far, everyone I have hired is someone we know personally, mostly through DSs professional work. (The caterer and his wife are our best friends). It makes things a lot easier!

Meanwhile two months ago we asked my mother to move in with us and we are trying to unpack everything. So while my kitchen is on the bigger side, still not enough room for everything! I think houses are like purses, in that what you "need" to fit in increases with the size you have to keep it in!


----------



## Notorious Pink

CG awesome! Congratulations, it seems like something you "needed" to do. 

Mindi, I admit I like the "likes", but FB is rough. I don't even know how many friends I have at this point (north of 900) but I dread and avoid it. Unfortunately it's a main point of contact for certain things that I need to keep up with.


----------



## MSO13

CG, congrats on the tattoo. I have, um-many of them so if you have any questions or concerns I've been getting them for 23 years. Yes I started when I was just 6 [emoji12]
and I am one of those tattooed ladies, it works for me and it's a hoot at some luxury stores.  in the age of social media, now everyone assumes I must be a rock star [emoji41]
My personal experience is that tattoos remind me of who I was when I got them and are almost autobiographical. I hope you look at it and are reminded of this time and what you were feeling in a most healing way! 

And I don't know what after care they told you but after having over 100 hours of tattooing I like the tiniest amount of Aquaphor morning and night for two days and them plain old Lubriderm for 2 weeks. it's small so it'll heal fast!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> I hate the freakin' likes, CG!  I am now painfully aware that my likedness is not the mostest likedness.
> I knew Facebook wasn't for me, and this is reason number one why.



Mindi, you know this is just going to get you more and more "likes" right???


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Luli, I knew you were a kindred spirit!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

BBC, that's exactly it!  It was something I needed to do.

I use Facebook to keep up with extended family, and friends who don't live very close.  And, my numbers of "friends" can be counted on my fingers and toes.  And, I have absolutely no qualms about rejecting a "friend" request.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mrs. O, thank you!  I may take you up on the offer of advice.  Though, the place I had it done was amazing.  I thoroughly enjoyed the experience.  I love being out of my element and being with people I wouldn't normally encounter.  They were all just amazing.  Not only that, but they could give all of us a run for our money when it comes to expletives!  I may to back just to hang out.  It was genuinely fun....with emphasis on genuine.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cavalier Girl said:


> BBC, that's exactly it!  It was something I needed to do.
> 
> I use Facebook to keep up with extended family, and friends who don't live very close.  And, my numbers of "friends" can be counted on my fingers and toes.  And, I have absolutely no qualms about rejecting a "friend" request.



Of course, I just use FB a little more differently. I am a (yikes!) "momager" for DS1 and many of those "friends" are professional contacts and industry people. You wouldn't believe how many requests he gets just from social media. He wants the presence but he has no interest in doing it himself - he's rather I handle it so it's done properly and safely. I also reject a lot of friend requests, from weirdos and creeps.


----------



## etoupebirkin

CG, I bet your tattoo is beautiful. And kudos for you going outside your comfort zone. 
I don't think I could ever get one myself. DH and I joked once about getting each other's names tattooed on our arms. So when we get old and senile we'll know each other's names. The conversation started while we were discussing what we could do to totally freak out our children.


----------



## etoupebirkin

The bathroom is coming along nicely. Other than the custom glass shower enclosure, bathroom one will be completed early next week. The color palette, look and feel of the bathroom is exactly what I wanted.
I picked up the sunflower mosaic yesterday, too. And it just makes me smile. While I was at the tile warehouse, I think I figured out what happened to the original mosaics--they were accidentally thrown out!!! The mosaics were shipped in plywood shipping containers. This new one had signs all over saying it was a client order and not trash.
I also picked up the H bag that I was called about and it is a very special piece.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh EB, I'm so happy the bathrooms are turning out just like you wanted.  I can't wait to see them!

I have to admit I had a sneak peek at EB's new bag, and it's nothing less than a true stunner!  You guys are in for a treat!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Did I mention I have nails in my ears?  I'm going through a rebellious stage.    OK, so they're David Webb nails, but still........


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> You know, when those highway engineers pioneered the "roads in lakes" program, they really should have known there would be accidents.  Honestly.


Yes, whoever_ floated _the idea didn't give it enough thought.


----------



## pursecrzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> Did I mention I have nails in my ears?  I'm going through a rebellious stage.    OK, so they're David Webb nails, but still........



Once again, " this thread is useless without pics"


----------



## helenNZ

Hi H ladies 

I've ventured over here to this part of the forum and feel kinda lost ... Can anyone link me to any information about the HERMES BASTIA coin purse??? I keep typing it in as: Hermes Bastia in the search but nothing DIRECT comes up, am I doing something wrong???? 

THANKS SO MUCH IN ADVANCE!!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Here ya go, Pursey.


----------



## MSO13

Cavalier Girl said:


> Mrs. O, thank you!  I may take you up on the offer of advice.  Though, the place I had it done was amazing.  I thoroughly enjoyed the experience.  I love being out of my element and being with people I wouldn't normally encounter.  They were all just amazing.  Not only that, but they could give all of us a run for our money when it comes to expletives!  I may to back just to hang out.  It was genuinely fun....with emphasis on genuine.


I'm glad you had a great experience, honestly the vibe of the shop or studio will make or break it. I mostly get work done now by one artist who I've know for 20 years so it's a good gossip sesh and I like the guys in his studio a lot. There are still sadly too few women in the industry which is an apprenticeship trade so women used to have a hard time getting in the door. I'm happy you had fun!


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> The bathroom is coming along nicely. Other than the custom glass shower enclosure, bathroom one will be completed early next week. The color palette, look and feel of the bathroom is exactly what I wanted.
> I picked up the sunflower mosaic yesterday, too. And it just makes me smile. While I was at the tile warehouse, I think I figured out what happened to the original mosaics--they were accidentally thrown out!!! The mosaics were shipped in plywood shipping containers. This new one had signs all over saying it was a client order and not trash.
> I also picked up the H bag that I was called about and it is a very special piece.


Can't wait to see what you got and do you plan to share photos of the finished bath? I'd love to see that too!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

helenNZ said:


> Hi H ladies
> 
> I've ventured over here to this part of the forum and feel kinda lost ... Can anyone link me to any information about the HERMES BASTIA coin purse??? I keep typing it in as: Hermes Bastia in the search but nothing DIRECT comes up, am I doing something wrong????
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH IN ADVANCE!!!!



Check out the Hermes Style Reference.  Under that, you'll see "Small Leather Goods."  There should be some good examples there.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mrs. O, I don't know what exactly I was expecting, but it far exceeded my hopes.  I talked with several of the artist, and they were articulate, well traveled, and all round interesting people.  They'd be a welcomed  addition at a dinner party in my home anytime.  I wouldn't hesitate to go back, and will recommend them to anyone who's interested.  Though sadly, in my circle of friends and family, I doubt I get many requests.  I think that means I need to widen my circle of friends.


----------



## pursecrzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> Here ya go, Pursey.
> 
> View attachment 3398337



Love it CG!


----------



## MSO13

CB, it's a pretty cool life. They can pack up and do their job anywhere from a suitcase and now with social media they can have clients waiting for them in every city they wish to visit. There's still a stigma around tattoos but less and less these days and they have the best stories to tell about clients and their requests!


----------



## Mindi B

Okay, people have to get on the stick and post some photos!  I have to waaait for pics of CG's tat (I understand; it's still healing) and waaaaait for pics of EB's bathroom (I understand; still under construction), but now there is a new bag, too, that I have to waaaaaaaait to see?  Thank goodness CG posted a picture of her earrings, or my head would explode.
I am not a patient person.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cavalier Girl said:


> I did one of the most uncharacteristic things today.  Yesterday would have been DH and my 46th anniversary.  I'd been thinking about it for awhile, so I got up this morning and got a tattoo.  It's small and fairly discreet, but I'm still looking at it in total disbelief.  And in some alternate universe, M is laughing his a** off at me.


A very cool and completely contemporary way to express your feelings.  You go, girl!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

MrsOwen3 said:


> CB, it's a pretty cool life. They can pack up and do their job anywhere from a suitcase and now with social media they can have clients waiting for them in every city they wish to visit. There's still a stigma around tattoos but less and less these days and they have the best stories to tell about clients and their requests!



That's exactly what my artist was saying.  He's lived all over the US, and moved to my city about 2 years ago.  It's a culture I'd never been exposed to, but find it fascinating.  I'm more than a little jealous of their freedom.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

eagle1002us said:


> A very cool and completely contemporary way to express your feelings.  You go, girl!



Thanks for positive reaction, Eagle.  So far, only my purse peeps know I've done it.  I have huge celebration to go to tomorrow, and haven't decided if if I'm going to camouflage it or not.  It looks weird with the protective covering on it.

I'm still smiling at what my husband's reaction would have been.


----------



## helenNZ

Cavalier Girl said:


> Check out the Hermes Style Reference.  Under that, you'll see "Small Leather Goods."  There should be some good examples there.




Thanks SO much!!!!


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

BBC, we put our son in a day school so he wouldn't have to go through the disgusting trauma of Hebrew school two afternoon plus Sunday.  He lived to tell about it. Actually I managed to live to tell about it. Middle school is the worst. No, make it high school. No, the trip to Poland, Auschwitz and Israel, the colleges all giving him generous scholarships, except the school he really wanted to go to. Oy, you never get over it.  Good luck and and best wishes.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

CavGirl -- good for you -- getting a tattoo! I wanted to get a mother and son experience. My lovely boy had a very extreme tat of herbal vines visible only if he wore a tank top (is that what you call it if a man wears it?) Then, a couple of years ago, he gets an alef in a circle. A hebrew "A" Sort of a anarchist symbol. I don't think there is a smooth inch of skin of skin left  on my withing body!


----------



## ouija board

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm still smiling at what my husband's reaction would have been.



Best reason ever to get a tattoo!  I love that you did it and can't wait to see your new ink!


----------



## csshopper

cg-
Good for you! Both my DD and DS have discreet tats and have always teased me about getting one. Wonder if a talented artist could incorporate my age spots?


----------



## Notorious Pink

BBL, thank you. [emoji254] Yeah, I did the whole Hebrew School experience as well, and survived. Despite the fact that he was popular this year, his 1st in middle school (7th), he's worn me and DH down and we are finally trying home (online) school. He's been asking for years, and I'm happy to guide him towards his professional/city friends, avoiding the pointless drama and peer pressure of school.

Interesting about DSs aleph tattoo! That sounds so cool. I could never commit to a tattoo, I can't even fully settle on a hair color, but I'd love to see a pic if you have. It sounds like he did so well, getting scholarships - what did he wind up doing?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> Here ya go, Pursey.
> 
> View attachment 3398337


I LOVE these!!! They look fantastic on you!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, 
Sorry for making you guys wait. I just got back from an overnight trip to Philadelphia with DH. We had a blast!!! Here are in progress pics from the renovation. I'd say we are 75% there.


----------



## etoupebirkin

As you can see, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out what happened to the original mosaics.

Also Philadelphia peeps, have you ever been to Helm? It was fantastic. DH and I went last night and brought some great wine because it's a BYOB place. We also took taxis/Uber to and from our hotel. So we start out with a Grassini "Happy Canyon" Sauvignon Blanc. It's one of my favorite wines. We have it with our appetizers. Then we open a bottle of 2005 Rochioli Pinot Noir—the bottle was given to me by my brother years ago. My brother and I have had our ups and downs (more downs) over the years. So, I decide to text him and thank him for the bottle of wine.  So I get a text back from my brother saying,
"Just got a call from Dad. He is at XXXXXXXX Hospital. Not sure of the circumstances of how he got there. I arrive noon time tomorrow. Will go directly to hospital. Will let you know what I find out." My Dad is 93. Needless to say, the text put a damper on the romantic dinner.

DH and I realize that we have more wine than we can consume. So we decide to give a glass of wine to the chef and our server. The restaurant comped us dessert and an aperitif. They were so lovely.

After dinner, I get another text from him saying that his earlier text was from months ago. I texted my brother back and I quote, "You are f**king driving me to drink--beyond the two bottles of wine I brought to dinner.

I was so hung over this morning--Rochioli's Revenge.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Last but not least, my new toy. It will be my birthday/anniversary present. So I can't break out this puppy till September.

30cm Vert Veronese / Vert Anglais Ghillies (Togo) Birkin


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> Last but not least, my new toy. It will be my birthday/anniversary present. So I can't break out this puppy till September.
> 
> 30cm Vert Veronese / Vert Anglais Ghillies (Togo) Birkiin
> 
> View attachment 3399107
> View attachment 3399108



Congrats EB. The bathroom looks like it's really coming along, I can totally see how they lost the tile mosaic previously. I think they need to work on their packaging 

Wow, I love the new bag. My store just had a Ghillies B30 in green shades too. I am salivating for a Vert Veronese B35 so I'm hopeful there's a chance seeing the color combo here! Glad you had a nice evening in Philly and glad that was old text!


----------



## ouija board

EB, the mosaic is stunning! I love the glass tile in the shower and the drawer knobs, too! And WHOA, that Ghillies Birkin is gorgeous!


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 3399083
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399084
> View attachment 3399085
> View attachment 3399083
> View attachment 3399084
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindi,
> Sorry for making you guys wait. I just got back from an overnight trip to Philadelphia with DH. We had a blast!!! Here are in progress pics from the renovation. I'd say we are 75% there.


Wow.  That is one fantastic flower.  You must be so pleased. All the hassle was worth it.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Last but not least, my new toy. It will be my birthday/anniversary present. So I can't break out this puppy till September.
> 
> 30cm Vert Veronese / Vert Anglais Ghillies (Togo) Birkiin
> 
> View attachment 3399107
> View attachment 3399108


It would be hard to wait a couple of months for a bag such as that.  What a stunning bag.   I guess you could rationalize the wait by saying it's a fall cw and then one minute past midnight the day after Labor Day (insofar as anyone follows those rules about colors) break that baby out!  Congrats.  It's the nicest Ghilles bag I've seen one tpf and elsewhere.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, you already know how much I love your new Ghilles, but the shower is spectacular!  Love, love, the mosaic, and well worth the wait.

Um, want me to give you brother a good smack???  It sounds as though he could use it.  Sheesh!  Still, your dinner with DH sounds wonderful!


----------



## etoupebirkin

CG, I knew you'd like the murals. My brother is a bit of a twit. I mark that incident up to no good deed goes unpunished. DH and I did have a lovely dinner. Just today, I've been a bit techy.
Mrs.O, I can definitely see you rocking a Vert Veronese!
OB, The whole idea of the bathroom is that it's an outdoor shower by the Potomac river. The glass tiles mimic water, the water lilies and pebbles on the ground. Yes, I'm nuts to try this, but it's turning out so pretty.
Eagle, I have gone through varied amounts of despair with the project. My birthday/anniversary is in late September. I think a lovely camel colored cable knit dress is in my future.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Eb the mosaic is beautiful! I love the idea of bringing the outdoors in as much as possible. Love the ghillies too, such a pretty color. Sorry about your brother, I love mine but even with him living on the complete opposite side of the world, he can drive me nuts.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, so delighted for you that your first bath is coming together!  Sad to think of such a work of art being thrown away, but I bet you're right.  Well, all's well that ends well?  And of COURSE, the Ghillies is beautiful.  I love Vert Veronese.


----------



## JulesB68

EB, both the mosaic and the bag are absolutely fabulous. Love!!! Worth all the effort, no question!


----------



## JulesB68

Went to a concert on Saturday and spent the evening dancing like my 18 year old self; my 48 year old body is now not happy! Recovery could take a while!


----------



## ouija board

JulesB68 said:


> Went to a concert on Saturday and spent the evening dancing like my 18 year old self; my 48 year old body is now not happy! Recovery could take a while!



But I bet the night was a blast, so it was worth it! Who did you go see?


----------



## Mindi B

I agree with OB, Jules!  Sometimes you hafta dance like a teenager.

Apropos of nothing in this thread, the "like" option on tPF has now officially demonstrated why it is one of the many double-edged swords of social media (and confirmed my refusal to Book Face).  It is so readily used as a weapon by grown-up mean girls.  But, alas, what else is new?

You all did warn me not to venture below the sticky line.  It's a jungle down there.


----------



## Mindi B

One serious question re "like" etiquette.  Is it considered gauche to "like" a post that praises or supports oneself?  Like, if I say that OB is awesome, is it totally okay for her to "like" this post, or would that be, perhaps, slightly tacky?
I have a weird relationship with positive comments toward myself, so my curiosity is genuine.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> This is just one of those things that grown-ups get to do and kids don't.  No need for any further explanation, IMO.  "Some day, when you're a mom or a gramma, you can do this too.  But not until then."
> *Empowering is just the word.  Seeking out novel, uncharacteristic experiences.  You GO, girl*!


+1 I think it's awesome.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> One serious question re "like" etiquette.  Is it considered gauche to "like" a post that praises or supports oneself?  Like, if I say that OB is awesome, is it totally okay for her to "like" this post, or would that be, perhaps, slightly tacky?
> I have a weird relationship with positive comments toward myself, so my curiosity is genuine.



I don't have a problem with it. I see it as an appreciation for the positive comment.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> I hate the freakin' likes, CG!  I am now painfully aware that my likedness is not the mostest likedness.
> I knew Facebook wasn't for me, and this is reason number one why.


I agree. I am still having a hard time with all the changes. Don't know if it is an age thing or not. I am finding that I miss a lot of posts that I didn't before. I also just don't come here as much anymore. Still wanted to wish all of you in the USA a Happy 4th!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

BBC said:


> I don't have a problem with it.* I see it as an appreciation for the positive comment.*



Me, too.  But then, I always took pride in being targeted by "mean girls."  My mom always told it was a sign of lack of character and real confidence on their part.  I still see it that way.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Healing nicely.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cavalier Girl said:


> Me, too.  But then, I always took pride in being targeted by "mean girls."  My mom always told it was a sign of lack of character and real confidence on their part.  I still see it that way.



It is absolutely a mark of insecurity and/or jealousy. That's why I try to compliment frequently and exuberantly. [emoji41]



Cavalier Girl said:


> Healing nicely.
> 
> View attachment 3399955



Soooo cool!!! Ok, what does it symbolize? [emoji254]


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> I agree with OB, Jules!  Sometimes you hafta dance like a teenager.
> 
> Apropos of nothing in this thread, the "like" option on tPF has now officially demonstrated why it is one of the many double-edged swords of social media (and confirmed my refusal to Book Face).  It is so readily used as a weapon by grown-up mean girls.  But, alas, what else is new?
> 
> You all did warn me not to venture below the sticky line.  It's a jungle down there.



What happened? Just curious
I thought I read in the Revamped thread they were going to remove the count from under our names. The tally would only show on the profile page. But, and I say this as someone whose entire marketing plan for her business revolves around competing for followers, likes, retweets and "pins"-it's not a big deal. It should not be seen as a weapon. It's simply the easiest, most passive way to say +1 or 100% or thumbs up or I like this. 

Honestly after the first year of Instagram, I was in the fetal position on my therapists couch bemoaning the less talented who were racking up "followers" and getting instagram famous-FFS one of "us" got into the New York Times because of the number of followers-not talent. The New York Times! 5 years later I still may not have the most followers but I know I have the strongest business, I've grown my business the most and I have the financial acumen to capitalize on the followers I do have. Everyone else is struggling or running their business to cater to their "fans". Who do you think will come out on top?


----------



## MSO13

Happy 4th to those in the States!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Mindi B said:


> One serious question re "like" etiquette.  Is it considered gauche to "like" a post that praises or supports oneself?  Like, if I say that OB is awesome, is it totally okay for her to "like" this post, or would that be, perhaps, slightly tacky?
> I have a weird relationship with positive comments toward myself, so my curiosity is genuine.





BBC said:


> I don't have a problem with it. I see it as an appreciation for the positive comment.



+1


----------



## Notorious Pink

MrsOwen3 said:


> Honestly after the first year of Instagram, I was in the fetal position on my therapists couch bemoaning the less talented who were racking up "followers" and getting instagram famous-FFS one of "us" got into the New York Times because of the number of followers-not talent. The New York Times! 5 years later I still may not have the most followers but I know I have the strongest business, I've grown my business the most and I have the financial acumen to capitalize on the followers I do have. Everyone else is struggling or running their business to cater to their "fans". Who do you think will come out on top?



IG can be good but also scary. Our account is public but I do block the obvious creeps. That said, DS does get some great, genuine opportunities because of what he has out there (all channeled through his agent). I am very careful with locations and content, so it's a fine balance. That said, he did a show two months ago and one of his co-stars has about 60k followers. Another one has a fan account that gets pictures sometimes before the mother does (she doesn't know how).


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> Healing nicely.
> 
> View attachment 3399955


I am tearing up as I see this. It is so touching and beautiful!,,


----------



## Mindi B

CG, that is perfect!
I see your point, BBC.  I think generally you are right, it is appreciative--but sometimes it's "piling on."  All depends on context.  
MrsO, not something I need to get into.  Just childish behavior that, for some reason, has targeted me.  There is always the Ignore option, for me and for others!


----------



## MSO13

BBC said:


> IG can be good but also scary. Our account is public but I do block the obvious creeps. That said, DS does get some great, genuine opportunities because of what he has out there (all channeled through his agent). I am very careful with locations and content, so it's a fine balance. That said, he did a show two months ago and one of his co-stars has about 60k followers. Another one has a fan account that gets pictures sometimes before the mother does (she doesn't know how).



Good for you for being cautious and finding the balance for his work! I too do not post locations or info until after the fact (latergrams) because one time someone showed up where I was with my family and I am not  very "IG famous" so I learned a lesson there. There were no kids in the family then but now that I have nieces and nephews I'm a lot more cautious. I've gotten some great opportunities and exposure through IG so I stick with it but I'm not a natural sharer so I'm always wondering why anyone would be interested in me. My peers, many of whom are younger than I am have no such issues. What I do lends itself well to photo sharing so I've just had to make my peace with the endless popularity contest between my peers. Plus I have a LOT of fun making up my own hashtags.


----------



## MSO13

Cavalier Girl said:


> Healing nicely.
> 
> View attachment 3399955



Looks great CG! They did a great job!


----------



## JulesB68

Cavalier Girl said:


> Healing nicely.
> 
> View attachment 3399955



I don't normally go for body art, but the symbolism of this is just beautiful CG. And the font is just perfect. Lovely!


----------



## JulesB68

ouija board said:


> But I bet the night was a blast, so it was worth it! Who did you go see?



Florence & the Machine. Love her & it was a great gig!

The calves have just taken another beating by having to try and stand on very soft grass in heels for a drinks reception! The lawn will have been very well aerated in the part I was standing!


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> CG, that is perfect!
> I see your point, BBC.  I think generally you are right, it is appreciative--but sometimes it's "piling on."  All depends on context.
> MrsO, not something I need to get into.  Just childish behavior that, for some reason, has targeted me.  There is always the Ignore option, for me and for others!



I'm probably guilty of both the appreciation and the piling on. And I find written communication to be most difficult, it's so hard to get context and tone in brief text messages. I love ignore, it works especially well on the new website.


----------



## JulesB68

Mindi B said:


> I agree with OB, Jules!  Sometimes you hafta dance like a teenager.
> 
> Apropos of nothing in this thread, the "like" option on tPF has now officially demonstrated why it is one of the many double-edged swords of social media (and confirmed my refusal to Book Face).  It is so readily used as a weapon by grown-up mean girls.  But, alas, what else is new?
> 
> You all did warn me not to venture below the sticky line.  It's a jungle down there.



I'm gonna like everything you post, 'cos don't you know you're my hero, Ferris, I mean Mindi!


----------



## Mindi B

LOL, Jules!  I am, I realize, not the fave of many people, but I am just too old to make nice when being mocked.  I hope I know the difference between humor and ridicule.  The latter, not okay with me. 
I think, MrsO, that you are right both to have a social media presence (it is necessary for business these days, especially the sort you are in) and to be thoughtful about how much you share.  It's true that the current youngsters have a completely different concept of privacy than my generation!


----------



## JulesB68

Oops; just gone BTS and I hope you don't think I was being one of the mean girls Mindi!


----------



## ouija board

JulesB68 said:


> Florence & the Machine. Love her & it was a great gig!
> 
> The calves have just taken another beating by having to try and stand on very soft grass in heels for a drinks reception! The lawn will have been very well aerated in the part I was standing!



Ooh, that is hard on the legs, but hopefully the drinks dulled the pain? You did your good deed for the landscaping, though!

CG, very lovely and touching! I wouldn't cover that up, ever. 

Mindi, I don't "like" anything anywhere, so I'm clueless about the etiquette of using the feature! I feel that while typed words can be misinterpreted easily, emojis are even more difficult to control once they're out there. So if needed, I'd sooner write out "thank you" rather than hit the thumbs up button.


----------



## Mindi B

Never, Jules!
The "like" is new to me, too, OB.  I don't like the like.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

JulesB68 said:


> Went to a concert on Saturday and spent the evening dancing like my 18 year old self; my 48 year old body is now not happy! Recovery could take a while!



Jules, that sounds like so much fun!  I do the same thing at concerts.  Sometimes, you just have to say WTF, and dance like no one is watching!


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Never, Jules!
> The "like" is new to me, too, OB.  I don't like the like.


ah but the Like likes you Mindi and so do we


----------



## Mindi B

Aw, thanks, MrsO.  I have my moments.  But I think I may be an acquired taste.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

[QUOTE="BBC
Soooo cool!!! Ok, what does it symbolize? [emoji254][/QUOTE]

BBC, it's an infinity symbol with my late husband's first initial and mine.    About 2 years after his death, I started to feel a bit like a fraud wearing my wedding set, sounds odd, I know, but the feeling was persistent.  That's when I started thinking about a permanent symbol of our bond.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

OB, I've abandoned any idea of trying to camouflage my ink.  It's mine, and it speaks to who I am.  If anyone doesn't like it, that's their problem.  I did get mixed reactions yesterday, but mostly it went unnoticed, or maybe just unmentioned.....


----------



## JulesB68

Cavalier Girl said:


> Jules, that sounds like so much fun!  I do the same thing at concerts.  Sometimes, you just have to say WTF, and dance like no one is watching!



Unfortunately there was a security camera right in front of us, so I think I gave someone somewhere a good laugh!


----------



## Mindi B

CG, yes, yes, and oooooh, yes.


----------



## Joannadyne

Cavalier Girl said:


> [QUOTE="BBC
> Soooo cool!!! Ok, what does it symbolize? [emoji254]



BBC, it's an infinity symbol with my late husband's first initial and mine.    About 2 years after his death, I started to feel a bit like a fraud wearing my wedding set, sounds odd, I know, but the feeling was persistent.  That's when I started thinking about a permanent symbol of our bond.[/QUOTE]

CG, your tattoo and the meaning behind it is just beautiful. Made me a little teary-eyed as well. [emoji175]


----------



## JulesB68

Cavalier Girl said:


> OB, I've abandoned any idea of trying to camouflage my ink.  It's mine, and it speaks to who I am.  If anyone doesn't like it, that's their problem.  I did get mixed reactions yesterday, but mostly it went unnoticed, or maybe just unmentioned.....



Perhaps they thought you'd run out of paper and started doodling on your arm?!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

JulesB68 said:


> Perhaps they thought you'd run out of paper and started doodling on your arm?!



LOL!  Jules, that wouldn't be all that unusual for me!


----------



## gracekelly

Cavalier Girl said:


> Healing nicely.
> 
> View attachment 3399955


Very soulful CG.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Hi Gracie!  It's good to see you!


----------



## ck21

Lots and lots of catching up to do.  I'm fresh off a few days at the childhood camp where I went for so many years.  So many good memories and loved sharing it with hot cars. Such an amazing time.  Well,mostly.  Trying to get to the other side of the island to see fireworks...walking through the woods in the dark after losing the path, that part wasn't amazing.
I'm tired and nostalgically weepy.


----------



## ck21

CG-love the tattoo!  Great symbol of your love!


----------



## lulilu

Cavalier Girl said:


> Healing nicely.
> 
> View attachment 3399955



LOVE it CG!  One of mine is in exactly the same place.  I like looking down at it.  I am sure you will too.


----------



## pursecrzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> Healing nicely.
> 
> View attachment 3399955



Love it CG!


----------



## mistikat

Cavalier Girl said:


> Healing nicely.
> 
> View attachment 3399955



This is lovely, CG.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> One serious question re "like" etiquette.  Is it considered gauche to "like" a post that praises or supports oneself?  Like, if I say that OB is awesome, is it totally okay for her to "like" this post, or would that be, perhaps, slightly tacky?
> I have a weird relationship with positive comments toward myself, so my curiosity is genuine.



OK. Confession time. I've "liked" all your posts in chat to help you beat Vlad in the number of likes received.


----------



## Notorious Pink

MrsOwen, thank you for understanding. The moms of professional kids understand, the rest get a bit judgmental. DS1 is a great kid with a good head on his shoulders and he knows what he wants to do with his life, it's just a bit unusual. I've been forced to learn how to navigate social media and it's very tricky - but with him it's always something different and unusual. 

I totally agree about the fun of new hashtags, although I'm sure not everyone gets them. Last week we juxtaposed a pic of him on the back of DH's Harley with one of him with his dance coach, #hogsandhoofers. I do like a good pun!

MindiB I think you're awesome. Do what's in your comfort zone.

CG, thank you for the explanation; that is so beautiful and touching. I feel sad for you about the wedding set, but I deeply respect your choice to get the tattoo. Your DH will always be a part of your soul - and the ink is a physical presence, a permanent and obvious part of you physically, too. I love it.


----------



## eagle1002us

CG, the tattoo is classy, artistic, and beautifully expressive.


----------



## Mindi B

pursecrzy said:


> OK. Confession time. I've "liked" all your posts in chat to help you beat Vlad in the number of likes received.



Pursey, you crack me up!  Thanks for the support.


----------



## MSO13

BBC,  I have a lot of social media "friends" who are mommy bloggers which is a whole other crazy world. I think your DS is a different case entirely, he knows what he wants and is eager to work hard for it. I wish I had been so confident in my ideas at that age! At the end of my 30s I really feel like I'm just finally figuring things out! The mom community seems seriously tough to navigate, so much judgment about any choice.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I don't know how much of a hornet's nest I am creating, but I posted a reveal etiquette thread below the sticky. *Ducking and covering*


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> I don't know how much of a hornet's nest I am creating, but I posted a reveal etiquette thread below the sticky. *Ducking and covering*


eb, Good for you and gave it a "like" as I totally agree with you. There was a recent reveal that dragged on so long I gave up and never did go back to see what she got.


----------



## Mindi B

I agree with you, EB, and hey, if you get flamed I will save you a chair in the corner.  I stood up against someone who had repeatedly bullied me (and others) and currently, at least to some, I'm the pariah.  Life is not a meritocracy, alas.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> I agree with you, EB, and hey, if you get flamed I will save you a chair in the corner.  I stood up against someone who had repeatedly bullied me (and others) and currently, at least to some, I'm the pariah.  Life is not a meritocracy, alas.


I'll gladly sit in the corner with you! I'm glad you stood up to the Bully. Kudos to you!


----------



## Mindi B

EB, thank you. The historical reason for my behavior is not known to many, and thus my response seemed unreasonable, I get that.  But, in fact, it wasn't unreasonable.  IMO.  Which I'm sticking to, dadgum it.


----------



## chaneljewel

So much to catch up on!

CG, the tattoo is so special!  Such a sweet tribute to the love of your life!  Love it!

EB, the bathroom mosaic is beautiful!  The bathroom is going to be worth the wait.
And the Ghillies!!!  Spectacular!


----------



## chaneljewel

Mindi, FB has become an annoyance.  I look occasionally but tire of those who post constantly about their perfect lives. It also annoys me that some post how long they exercise every single day!  I don't care if you ran 10 miles or stayed in the gym for four hours!   If you run a race or do something special then, yes, post that.  Sorry for the rant.


----------



## ck21

chaneljewel said:


> Mindi, FB has become an annoyance.  I look occasionally but tire of those who post constantly about their perfect lives. It also annoys me that some post how long they exercise every single day!  I don't care if you ran 10 miles or stayed in the gym for four hours!   If you run a race or do something special then, yes, post that.  Sorry for the rant.



Love this--totally agree.  It went too far when someone posted their black toenail from running.  No one wants to see that!!


----------



## etoile de mer

ck21 said:


> Love this--totally agree.  It went too far when someone posted their black toenail from running.  No one wants to see that!!



Hi everyone, just had to jump in here! Yuck, completely agree ck…there can be too much sharing!!


----------



## JulesB68

Mindi, anyone who reads all your posts, knows how balanced & reasonable you are. Can always depend on you for a well thought out and amusing comment!
#whatwouldMindido


----------



## Notorious Pink

ck21 said:


> Love this--totally agree.  It went too far when someone posted their black toenail from running.  No one wants to see that!!



I've seen worse. Yuck.

MrsOwen, thank you. No one sees how much work goes into it, a lot of it for things that no one ever sees (pages of dialogue memorized for auditions, countless lessons, etc). I don't know if always he's confident as much as comfortable with himself, although the only times I've ever seen him get very very nervous is Broadway callbacks. Me, I still don't know what I want to do when I "grow up"!

I'm fortunate to avoid the mommybloggers, but there all all different kinds of crazy people out there! Benign-crazy, and then just crazy-crazy. Yikes.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Personally, I rarely post on FB. I never post about my Hermes or jewelry. It's just unseemly in that context. I rarely post about my travels and always post after I am back.

The only times I'll post is pictures of particularly fun cooking, my garden or if I'm at a Caps game with the kids. I've blocked people because of oversharing. 

The black toe, yecch!!! Who needs to see that.


----------



## ck21

Rant--fedex ground.  11 days from Seattle to Minneapolis!!  USPS could do it for less and in a fraction of the time.  This is a $20 item...$15 in postage and it takes forever.


----------



## Notorious Pink

It think you could take it on a bicycle in less time.


----------



## ouija board

Ew, no black toes! Just another reason to stay away from FB! 

$15 for FedEx ground?? Yikes, I'd go the bike route! 

BBC, your son sounds like a terrific guy who works hard for his success. Broadway callbacks..you must be so proud of him! Lol about mommy bloggers. So true!


----------



## JulesB68

I'll send DH over; he's taken up cycling in a BIG way (no half measures with him!) and he's driving me insane! He's doing a ride across Britain challenge in September and you wouldn't believe how much kit he has been buying, not to mention The Bike! Most definitely a MAMIL. Sorry for putting that image in your heads! 

Not totally unhappy since Bike related purchases seem to be equivalent to H/VCA purchases, so I'm doing okay!


----------



## csshopper

JulesB68 said:


> I'll send DH over; he's taken up cycling in a BIG way (no half measures with him!) and he's driving me insane! He's doing a ride across Britain challenge in September and you wouldn't believe how much kit he has been buying, not to mention The Bike! Most definitely a MAMIL. Sorry for putting that image in your heads!
> 
> Not totally unhappy since Bike related purchases seem to be equivalent to H/VCA purchases, so I'm doing okay!



Jules, you need to compute how many "Birkin Units" there are in his Bike and kit purchases.  Mindi could help you with the calculation, although there are other experts in Hermes math both here and in the Cafe.


----------



## JulesB68

csshopper said:


> Jules, you need to compute how many "Birkin Units" there are in his Bike and kit purchases.  Mindi could help you with the calculation, although there are other experts in Hermes math both here and in the Cafe.



Fortunately my degree is in maths! Bikes were running about 1 SBU (standard Birkin unit) but seem to be nudging upwards more quickly than a VCA price hike, so could well be the proud owner of something a little more exotic at this rate!


----------



## ouija board

Jeepers, 1 SBU for a bike?? But if he's going to ride across Britain, I guess you definitely don't want to skimp on the bike and have him break down all the time! I remember all the accessories and multitude of tire tubes that had to be purchased when DH was into biking. It adds up after awhile, especially since those tires seem to last only a ride or two!!


----------



## Mindi B

Just returned from a trip and saw your very kind remark, Jules.  Thank you.
Gosh, I had no idea biking could be so pricey, but I shouldn't be surprised.  There is no ceiling to "gear" for most pastimes, I think.  Always something bigger, better, newer, or with more fancy bits.  I do give your DH credit for doing this ride: It sounds like an intense undertaking.  And I bet he has fabulous gams!


----------



## JulesB68

Tell me about it, OB! Probably adds up to a few 90 & 140 units! He's not very technically minded and struggled changing tyres out  on the road in the early days, so I would get calls asking me to come & pick him up! Fortunately has invested in much better tyres & has got better at changing them!
Because he's lost quite a bit of weight through all this cycling (and won't stop gloating about it, hmmph!) he's also had to buy himself a whole new wardrobe. I keep answering the door to a man from Mr Porter, so much so, the neighbours probably think I'm having an affair!


----------



## JulesB68

Mindi, I think cycling is the new golf, and so really appeals to middle aged men that love gadgets!


----------



## etoupebirkin

My DH and I like to bike. We regularly do 15-30 mile rides. But we have hybrids, not the fancy racing/touring bikes.


----------



## JulesB68

Which is nice EB, as you can do it together. DH tends to do 70-100 miles and there's no way I could do that! Think he would get very impatient at my pace too...


----------



## ouija board

JulesB68 said:


> Which is nice EB, as you can do it together. DH tends to do 70-100 miles and there's no way I could do that! Think he would get very impatient at my pace too...



Early in our marriage, DH got it in his head that we'd go biking through Europe, so he bought us bikes to start training. Two rides in, I fall off my bike and badly sprain my ankle. Mind you, the bike was at a standstill, and I just couldn't pull my foot out of the pedal to catch myself as the bike leaned to one side. News flash, I'm not the most coordinated individual. Amazing how much worse of a sprain it was than the sprained ankles that I used to get falling off a moving horse! So, DH abandoned his vision of us biking through quaint European streets and sold my bike. I guess he didn't feel like carrying me around after the inevitable injury! 

Wait, 70-100 miles?? Yeah, I'd definitely sit that one out!

Lol about the Mr. Porter delivery man. It's terrific that your DH has lost weight and obviously had good taste in clothes, but perhaps see if he can consolidate orders so as not to get the tongues wagging!


----------



## etoupebirkin

JulesB68 said:


> Which is nice EB, as you can do it together. DH tends to do 70-100 miles and there's no way I could do that! Think he would get very impatient at my pace too...


I got us the bikes as an anniversary gift last year. DH and I have rode the bikes in Montreal; Quebec City; Bar Harbor, ME; New York City, Philadelphia and all over the DC area. You should try it with DH, but get him to slow down.

Perhaps one of those pretty H bikes?!!!!


----------



## JulesB68

That's what worries me too OB, that I wouldn't be able to unclip fast enough to put my foot out and not fall over. But I do understand how much more power you get from the foot being attached to the pedal.
I have read about cycling tours you can do in California around the wineries, and I might be up for that. Might not care if I fall off then!


----------



## ouija board

Ooh, good thought! The wine may dull the pain. But is there an ordinance against drunk cycling? Yep, that's exactly what happened, I couldn't get my foot free in time. Haven't gotten on a bike since, other than DD's tricycle! I haven't fallen off of that, thank goodness!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Ladies, they make open toe clips. They're fairly way to use.  They are not like the ones you need special shoes that click in. Just a thought. 

Biking is the best way to get around.


----------



## chaneljewel

70-100 miles?  How long does that take?  We like biking too but that's a lot of biking !


----------



## JulesB68

Usually 4 - 5 hours, sometimes longer if there's a big cafe stop in the middle! He cycles with a local club so it's good company for him and I don't have to worry about his amazing talent for getting lost! (even with a satnav!!)


----------



## vivelebag

DH and I have a carbon fiber road tandem we use for travel/touring. Best investment ever.


----------



## Mindi B

Wow, a tandem bike!  That's like the ultimate trust exercise.  Both DH and I are, er, unathletic.  I think we would be ill-advised to share a bike. . . .


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> I don't know how much of a hornet's nest I am creating, but I posted a reveal etiquette thread below the sticky. *Ducking and covering*


eb- Wow! Kudos to you, the only "ducking and covering" needed is to protect yourself from the avalanche of supportive posts. Five pages and counting.


----------



## etoupebirkin

csshopper said:


> eb- Wow! Kudos to you, the only "ducking and covering" needed is to protect yourself from the avalanche of supportive posts. Five pages and counting.


Thanks CSS! I just got frustrated by teaser no-reveal reveal threads and decided to express myself, make my point, but (hopefully) not hurt anyone's feelings.  It really struck a chord with many people here. I was surprised by how much. Hopefully people will structure their reveals accordingly in the future. But I've had my say.
I really do try to stay away from controversy or drama as TPF is a place where I can relax.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Cavalier Girl said:


> Healing nicely.
> View attachment 3399955


Lovely, CG. I think my views have softened over the years. I figured the meaning of the art before you explained!



etoupebirkin said:


> I don't know how much of a hornet's nest I am creating, but I posted a reveal etiquette thread below the sticky. *Ducking and covering*


I saw that! Good for you.



etoupebirkin said:


> My DH and I like to bike. We regularly do 15-30 mile rides. But we have hybrids, not the fancy racing/touring bikes.



Very impressive. I bought myself a cruiser for my 50th birthday. The neighborhood in which we lived had a perfect loop for a bike. So, I rode it for about a week. Maybe two days. The rheumatologist told me riding a bike was not such a good idea. Also, he told me never to walk my big dog, let alone my two big dogs. Great. I would love to be able to ride my bike, but DS borrowed it for a lady friend and saw no point to return it to me.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

BBC, from BBL.
DS's Alef tattoo.
He and his GF were over for dinner last night and I asked him about a mother-son tattoo. He said it was a good idea. I said I didn't have a place on my body that wasn't saggy, but he said that was a good thing, because the art would not wrinkle with age. Anyway, now, we have to decide what. I was thinking something like a symbol for one of my diseases or conditions, but all I could come up with was a butterfly which is the lupus, which, to date, I don't have.

beeble.


----------



## Kyokei

Just jumping in here suddenly, but I wanted to stop by and say hello to everyone I have missed on Chat.
I hope you all are doing well!


----------



## Mindi B

Hi, Kyokei!  I love your signature line, by the way. 
Hope you and your beautiful Birkin had a good time last night!  Based on the few pics of yourself you've shared here on tPF, Rouge Grenat will be stunning on you.


----------



## JulesB68

Fun & games here waiting to hear from the vets. I had to take Miss Betty in today as she managed to get a grass seed up one of her nostrils. Much harder to get any implement up there when it's a smaller animal so hoping that everything goes ok. Going to be expensive!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, Betty Boo!  Poor little gal.  And poor you, Jules.  Let us know how it goes?


----------



## Notorious Pink

OB thank you so much! I'll remember the "proud" comment when he's doing his vocal practices WHILE he's playing Call of Duty or Grand Theft Auto. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] He does work hard, but part of his personality is that he has to be doing something All The Time. As a baby he slept great at night but stopped taking naps when he was about three weeks old.

BBL that is Soooo Cool!!!! Love it!!! Thank you and DS so much for the picture! It looks rather tough on the arm there, like Israeli Army [emoji1377][emoji1377][emoji1377] You have to keep us posted on what you decide to get!

I used to ride outdoors when I was younger, but I do love the Peloton bike DH bought last year. Anyone else have one? No worries about falling off, either! Besides classes, the do have rides with outdoor visuals.


----------



## csshopper

JulesB68 said:


> Fun & games here waiting to hear from the vets. I had to take Miss Betty in today as she managed to get a grass seed up one of her nostrils. Much harder to get any implement up there when it's a smaller animal so hoping that everything goes ok. Going to be expensive!


Jules- Chat vibes for Miss Betty and for you. We're in the midst of a related situation with DD's sweet  little girl who managed to get a Foxtail in her eye. The Foxtail has been removed but the resulting ulcer on the Cornea is the concern as the Vet tries to save sight in the eye. Interesting treatment, blood was taken from her, put through a centrifuge and the resulting liquid was used to treat the eye. First try didn't produce the hoped for result, but will try again. $$$$$! (ob, this is not a complaint about the vet fees, just an recognition that as with humans, medical expenses can be huge. In our family, our vets are esteemed!) Hurts to see our fur babies hurt. to you and a scratch behind the ears for Miss Betty!


----------



## Mindi B

BBC, that kind of drive and love for busyness and multi-tasking seems like a bonus in the competitive world of performance!


----------



## Mindi B

Sending love and vibes for your DD's sweetie, css.  Sounds like they're trying to use a sort of stem cell treatment?  Our own cells do have power. . . .   Please keep us posted.


----------



## JulesB68

Ouch! Poor thing, CSS. Fingers crossed that treatment works. I looked up foxtail and think it was the same thing that went up Betty's nose. I tried to get it out but she had her muzzle on and kept licking her nose which pushed it further up, before I could do anything. Getting a bit concerned that it's now 2.5 hours since I last spoke to the vet, so presuming that it hasn't been straightforward...


----------



## Mindi B

Don't like pets hurting.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hoping Betty and CSS's DD's pups are OK. Sending you both (((hugs))).


----------



## JulesB68

Phew! Just spoke to the vets and they have managed to get the seed out but she is still quite dozy, so can't pick her up just yet. Thank you for all the hugs peeps!


----------



## Mindi B

SO relieved, Jules.  I Googled Foxtails and they are nasty, nasty things.  Snorgles to Betty!
Now to redirect full vibes toward css!


----------



## megt10

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 3399083
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399084
> View attachment 3399085
> View attachment 3399083
> View attachment 3399084
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindi,
> Sorry for making you guys wait. I just got back from an overnight trip to Philadelphia with DH. We had a blast!!! Here are in progress pics from the renovation. I'd say we are 75% there.


I am just now getting back to this thread. I love your renovation. The mosaic is incredible.


----------



## ouija board

Jules, ouch! Fox tails are a bear to remove, and they always manage to get into tender spots like the nose. 

Css, no worries! Things do get pricey when the eye is involved! I joke with DH that the smaller the body part, the more expensive it is (eyes are his specialty, so I have to give him a hard time [emoji1]). They are using the plasma to try and prevent/treat a melting ulcer, which is like a corneal scratch on steroids. Hopefully that, combined with a good antibiotic, will take care of the ulcer.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Aw, thanks, MrsO.  I have my moments.  But I think I may be an acquired taste.


You are one of my favorite people here. I look forward to all your comments. You always make me smile with your spot on commentary.


----------



## ouija board

Jules, glad they got it out!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Css best wishes! That is an amazing treatment and I hope it goes well. DH learned how to do this with his dental patients and is very happy with having that treatment option when needed.


----------



## csshopper

ouija board said:


> Jules, ouch! Fox tails are a bear to remove, and they always manage to get into tender spots like the nose.
> 
> Css, no worries! Things do get pricey when the eye is involved! I joke with DH that the smaller the body part, the more expensive it is (eyes are his specialty, so I have to give him a hard time [emoji1]). They are using the plasma to try and prevent/treat a melting ulcer, which is like a corneal scratch on steroids. Hopefully that, combined with a good antibiotic, will take care of the ulcer.





	

		
			
		

		
	
  The "patient" is the sweet girl on the right. The ulcer, not showing in the picture, is a green spot in her eyeball. She has been on antibiotic treatment in additional to the plasma treatment. DD is fortunate to work in an environment where she could take her to spend the day in her dog bed in the office as she needed meds 4X a day. Her girlfriend is my sweet Cocoa. 
Foxtails are an absolute pestilence, I can usually find some justification for even the ickiest things in nature, but not this plant. That barbed spiral almost becomes a living thing as it moves through whatever body part it has indiscriminately come in contact with.


----------



## Mindi B

meg, thank you.  That really means a lot to me. 
OB, I don't know where we would be without our Chat vet.  Seriously, you are so generous with your expertise--I know we all appreciate it enormously.
Go, plasma treatment!
ETA: Oh, css, such a pretty girl!


----------



## csshopper

JulesB68 said:


> Phew! Just spoke to the vets and they have managed to get the seed out but she is still quite dozy, so can't pick her up just yet. Thank you for all the hugs peeps!


Great news! Have a lovely week-end with Miss Betty!


----------



## megt10

chaneljewel said:


> Mindi, FB has become an annoyance.  I look occasionally but tire of those who post constantly about their perfect lives. It also annoys me that some post how long they exercise every single day!  I don't care if you ran 10 miles or stayed in the gym for four hours!   If you run a race or do something special then, yes, post that.  Sorry for the rant.


If I make it to the gym it will be special enough to post.


----------



## megt10

JulesB68 said:


> Fun & games here waiting to hear from the vets. I had to take Miss Betty in today as she managed to get a grass seed up one of her nostrils. Much harder to get any implement up there when it's a smaller animal so hoping that everything goes ok. Going to be expensive!


Oh no. I hope that she is fine once it is removed.


----------



## megt10

csshopper said:


> View attachment 3403425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "patient" is the sweet girl on the right. The ulcer, not showing in the picture, is a green spot in her eyeball. She has been on antibiotic treatment in additional to the plasma treatment. DD is fortunate to work in an environment where she could take her to spend the day in her dog bed in the office as she needed meds 4X a day. Her girlfriend is my sweet Cocoa.
> Foxtails are an absolute pestilence, I can usually find some justification for even the ickiest things in nature, but not this plant. That barbed spiral almost becomes a living thing as it moves through whatever body part it has indiscriminately come in contact with.


Aww, poor baby. Having had a corneal ulcer I imagine that she is in a lot of pain as well. I hope that she gets better quickly and that there is no permanent damage to her eye. Sending lots of good vibes her way.


----------



## ouija board

csshopper said:


> View attachment 3403425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "patient" is the sweet girl on the right. The ulcer, not showing in the picture, is a green spot in her eyeball. She has been on antibiotic treatment in additional to the plasma treatment. DD is fortunate to work in an environment where she could take her to spend the day in her dog bed in the office as she needed meds 4X a day. Her girlfriend is my sweet Cocoa.
> Foxtails are an absolute pestilence, I can usually find some justification for even the ickiest things in nature, but not this plant. That barbed spiral almost becomes a living thing as it moves through whatever body part it has indiscriminately come in contact with.



What a cute pair! The good thing is, she's got that eye nice and open, so something is helping! 

Mindi, [emoji8] I sometimes fear that I gross you all out when I get rolling about animal stuff!


----------



## lulilu

I hate when chat pets are hurt or sick!  And OB, you have helped almost all of us at one time or another and it is greatly appreciated.  Just being able to have someone explain things in a basic way helps.  CSS, sending good wishes for DD's pup.

I am such a klutz, that a stationary bike is all I can handle.  I started falling off bikes as a kid and still bear the scars.  So good for you ladies who do it.

We are having a heatwave here and it's too hot even to go out by the pool.  I hope it breaks soon.


----------



## pursecrzy

We need rain here.


----------



## ck21

Sending healing vibes to the pups and good weekend vibes to all!


----------



## csshopper

I have not yet mastered the art of the multi quote post....the draft in front of me a few minutes ago looked scary and I deleted it. So, group thanks for all the good wishes, much appreciated. It helps to have a community of people who understand how important our fur babies are to us.

ob, you are a treasure. Invaluable information and insight and so supportive of all of us. Thank you!


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

I,  beeble, not from the great chefs of anywhere, made a pie today.
I learn from everything I try to cook. I have never baked; basically because my my mother pretty much told me it was too hard to bother. But I did try. I tried to make a pie a few weeks ago and it was a smashing flop (but it was not ugly!)
Today, I learned that "peaches were princesses. They need to be parboiled, shocked, and peeled."* I had some lovely white peaches and they were ready! But, I didn't seem to have enough for the pie, so I threw in a bunch of nice, sweet blueberries. The pie turned out very tasty. It wasn't pretty, but it was edible and sweet. And, I also learned never to use a pie crust mix ever again. It made a horrible, sticky mess of my bowl, and spoons, and food processor. I tried to roll it out on my quartz countertop with flour with the rolling thing. I am pretty certain I can manage a pie dough.
It worked out well. I served it with the only vanilla ice cream that still comes in a half gallon container -- Trader Joe's. Very yummy dessert. 

beeble.

* food52.com


----------



## ouija board

Beeble, a tasty pie is better than a pretty one! Peach and blueberry pie sounds delicious. 

Lulilu, Csshopper, thank you for the kind words! It's my pleasure!


----------



## etoupebirkin

My way to make fruit pies.
Preheat oven to 325 degrees.
I buy the pre made crusts. For peach pies, I line the bottoms of the pan with chopped dried apricots. If I'm feeling adventurous, I'll add dried tart cherries. The dried fruit will soak up the juices from the pies. I then pit and slice the peaches and put them in a large bowl. I throw in some brown sugar, cinnamon, a splash of vanilla and good bourbon. Mix all these ingredients with my hands. Let it sit while you make the crumb topping which consists of a stick of butter, brown sugar, cinnamon, flour and a touch of salt. Mix it all together until a nice crumb forms. No I don't know the quantities.

Then add the fruit to the pie crust and top with the crumb topping. Bake for one hour. Voila! Peach Pie! It's magnificent with Talenti Vanilla Ice cream.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Beeble, you got peach pie in my head. I guess I'm just going to have to make peach pie this weekend. DH will be happy.


----------



## Mindi B

Beeble, good for you!  Baking is not like other forms of cooking.  Real baking--of stuff that has to rise, or is intended to have a very particular consistency--is straight-up chemistry.  The kind of brilliant improvisational cooking that EB and other good chefs can pull off--a pinch of this, a dash of that, I don't have enough X so I'll add extra Y--doesn't work with true Baking-with-a-capital-B!  My DH loves to cook and is actually quite a capable baker, but he enjoys baking less because there is so much less room for creative improv in making a crust or a biscuit versus a sauce or soup.
I solve this whole dichotomy by staying out of the kitchen unless there are dishes to do. 


etoupebirkin said:


> Beeble, you got peach pie in my head. I guess I'm just going to have to make peach pie this weekend. DH will be happy.


I'll be by around 6, EB.


----------



## Mindi B

Latest from Le Fashion: How to style an off-shoulder top with jeans.
Wait for iiiiiiiiiiiiiit. . . . 
Tuck the top into the jeans.
That is all.


----------



## JulesB68

Gorgeous pooches CSS! Such sweet faces. Thank you for posting this lovely picture 

OB, I agree with others here, who are so grateful that you are so generous with your knowledge & expertise. I would reciprocate but I'm not sure quite what expertise I bring to the party! 

Betty was quite dozy last night but seems perfectly fine today, although still feeling a little sorry for herself. I think her throat is still a little sore from being intubated, but if that stops her pulling on her lead, that would be a good thing!
Thought I would try and cheer her up with a little H, but apparently it doesn't seem to work as well for dogs as it does for me!


There's a food festival on the heath today and apparently dogs are allowed on a short lead, so that might perk her up!


----------



## JulesB68

EB, you would make the worst Weight Watchers leader!!


----------



## JulesB68

Thank goodness you posted that little nugget of fashion gold, Mindi. I was just about to walk out of the house and make the biggest fashion faux pas!


----------



## Mindi B

I lives to serve, Jules.
Glad Betty is on the mend. She is adorable.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Jules, so glad Betty is on the mend!  

OB, add me to list of those always grateful for your expert advice.

EB, your peach pie sounds delish!  Shoot, now I'm going to have to go out, buy peaches and make a cobbler.  Hmm, that means getting out of my jammies....maybe later.


----------



## Notorious Pink

So glad Betty is better! [emoji322] she's absolutely adorable.

Mindi, I like baking precisely because all you have to do is follow the recipe - if you do what it says, you will get what you intended, more or less. That I can do. It's the "pinch of this, dash of that, taste it and see" that comes with cooking that I have no facility for. Fortunately we had my mother move in with us two months ago and she is excellent at cooking, otherwise my poor DSs would never have a homecooked meal.

EB that pie recipe sounds excellent. In that spirit I have just eaten a peach. Yummy, even without the crumb, and much less effort. I have been procrastinating way too much and there are invites to send, but I will definitely try your recipe as soon as I have the time! [emoji254]

Oh BTW Mindi, yes, that personality does help...it's practically a requirement. That's why I love it when he hangs out with his city friends because they are all very motivated. His best friend is an opera singer.


----------



## ouija board

Jules, CG, thanks! [emoji173]️

Jules, I can't imagine why Betty wouldn't be as thrilled about her H cheer up present as you are. Dogs, sheesh [emoji1] She looks smashing with her scarf! 

How weird is this..yesterday, I was looking up "pick your own peach" farms in my area, and voila! Now I have a mouthwatering recipe from EB! The dried fruit on the bottom is genius.


----------



## JulesB68

Glad to report Betty is much happier. Turns out the reason they allow dogs at food festivals is to clear up all the food dropped on the ground! Don't think I need to feed her this evening...

Many (many) years ago DH's father & step-mother had a beach house on Long Island (at that time not a particularly fashionable bit of the island; boy, do I wish they still had it!) and we stayed there one summer. I can still remember the wonderful fruit stalls on the roadside and the most amazing apricots & peaches in particular. Yum!


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> My way to make fruit pies.
> Preheat oven to 325 degrees.
> I buy the pre made crusts. For peach pies, I line the bottoms of the pan with chopped dried apricots. If I'm feeling adventurous, I'll add dried tart cherries. The dried fruit will soak up the juices from the pies. I then pit and slice the peaches and put them in a large bowl. I throw in some brown sugar, cinnamon, a splash of vanilla and good bourbon. Mix all these ingredients with my hands. Let it sit while you make the crumb topping which consists of a stick of butter, brown sugar, cinnamon, flour and a touch of salt. Mix it all together until a nice crumb forms. No I don't know the quantities.
> 
> Then add the fruit to the pie crust and top with the crumb topping. Bake for one hour. Voila! Peach Pie! It's magnificent with Talenti Vanilla Ice cream.



eb. first it was the bacon laced cookies, now peach pie with a crumble top. I salivate and a drooling old lady is NOT a pretty picture. Brilliant idea to line the crust, that's a tip I need to remember. Would not dare make this unless I was having guests, I have no will power, just the aroma coming out of the oven would do me in.  And I second Beeble's topping of Trader Joe's Vanilla ice cream, really rich and creamy.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I did go to my local farmer's market this morning and did pick up some peaches for pie and eating. Also picked up some bratwurst and Italian sausage from this incredible vendor. Whenever he is at the market, I automatically pick up some. Blackberries, mushrooms, artisan heirloom carrots. I just love Summer.

DH will be happy with me because I am in the mood to cook.

This week was so busy.
Wednesday night I went to a Bob Dylan concert at Wolf Trap. THe opening act was Mavis Staples (Staples Singers). She was FANTASTIC!!! So incredibly joyful and full of life!!! Bob Dylan, not so much. He look like he was in pain. I'm glad we went, just so I can say I heard him in a live performance. I will post pictures once I am at my computer.
Thursday, I went to a a DH client dinner at Fiola Mare in DC -- Stunningly good and expensive seafood. I got the Dover sole. It was so yummy. As client dinner's go, it was more fun than usual.
Friday, DH ran services. This week's Torah portion was about a revolt I the desert against Moses by a charismatic, but awful guy. He ended up getting swallowed up by the Earth by an act of God, literally. Politics was tough back then.


----------



## etoupebirkin

jules, Glad Betty is feeling better.
I am getting a pedi right now, hence the time to post. I haven't had time for breakfast or lunch yet. And I am starving. All this writing about food doesn't help.


----------



## csshopper

JulesB68 said:


> Gorgeous pooches CSS! Such sweet faces. Thank you for posting this lovely picture
> 
> OB, I agree with others here, who are so grateful that you are so generous with your knowledge & expertise. I would reciprocate but I'm not sure quite what expertise I bring to the party!
> 
> Betty was quite dozy last night but seems perfectly fine today, although still feeling a little sorry for herself. I think her throat is still a little sore from being intubated, but if that stops her pulling on her lead, that would be a good thing!
> Thought I would try and cheer her up with a little H, but apparently it doesn't seem to work as well for dogs as it does for me!
> View attachment 3404293
> 
> There's a food festival on the heath today and apparently dogs are allowed on a short lead, so that might perk her up!



She outshines the H, just want to pick her up and cuddle looking at her picture. A dog park of Chat pups would be great fun! And any canine compatible felines would be more than welcome.


----------



## Kyokei

JulesB68 said:


> Gorgeous pooches CSS! Such sweet faces. Thank you for posting this lovely picture
> 
> OB, I agree with others here, who are so grateful that you are so generous with your knowledge & expertise. I would reciprocate but I'm not sure quite what expertise I bring to the party!
> 
> Betty was quite dozy last night but seems perfectly fine today, although still feeling a little sorry for herself. I think her throat is still a little sore from being intubated, but if that stops her pulling on her lead, that would be a good thing!
> Thought I would try and cheer her up with a little H, but apparently it doesn't seem to work as well for dogs as it does for me!
> View attachment 3404293
> 
> There's a food festival on the heath today and apparently dogs are allowed on a short lead, so that might perk her up!



Is that Belles Du Mexique? If so, I have the same one, though she wears it much better than me!

I'm glad to hear she is feeling better.


----------



## JulesB68

etoupebirkin said:


> jules, Glad Betty is feeling better.
> I am getting a pedi right now, hence the time to post. I haven't had time for breakfast or lunch yet. And I am starving. All this writing about food doesn't help.



Just think what you're doing to the rest of us! At least you have the ability to cook all this wonderful stuff you're making us drool about! And your toes will look fabulous whilst doing so!!

Regarding the justice dealt out in the desert, without getting too political, think we could do with some of that nowadays!


----------



## JulesB68

Kyokei said:


> Is that *Belles Du Mexique*? If so, I have the same one, though she wears it much better than me!
> 
> I'm glad to hear she is feeling better.



Yes! I love this design and although this colour is a little tricky for me to pull off, I couldn't resist. Also bought the bright pink and really wanted the pale aqua & pink one but never managed to find it over here. I know it's on the US website just teasing me!


----------



## Kyokei

JulesB68 said:


> Yes! I love this design and although this colour is a little tricky for me to pull off, I couldn't resist. Also bought the bright pink and really wanted the pale aqua & pink one but never managed to find it over here. I know it's on the US website just teasing me!



I don't usually do bright colors either and 99% of my wardrobe is black so I find the orange to be the perfect little pop of color! I think it would be much harder to pull off on a 90 or even a 70.


----------



## eagle1002us

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Lovely, CG. I think my views have softened over the years. I figured the meaning of the art before you explained!
> 
> 
> I saw that! Good for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Very impressive. I bought myself a cruiser for my 50th birthday. The neighborhood in which we lived had a perfect loop for a bike. So, I rode it for about a week. Maybe two days. The rheumatologist told me riding a bike was not such a good idea. Also, he told me never to walk my big dog, let alone my two big dogs. Great. I would love to be able to ride my bike, but DS borrowed it for a lady friend and saw no point to return it to me.



Beeble, why on earth would a doc object to such good exercise as bike riding?  (If I am not asking too personal a question).  I know nothing about rheumatological arthritis but ha!  I do know about osteoarthritis.  If it wasn't for my stationary bike I would freeze up like the Tin Man.   I gave up swimming years ago b/c the bike was much much better for restoring flexibility, burning calories, and it didn't fry my hair with chlorine (fine hair is really fragile no matter how I condition it).  

I wish I knew how to ride an outdoors bike.   Never learned.   When I tried as an adult it was very difficult to get the balance right.


----------



## eagle1002us

Kyokei said:


> I don't usually do bright colors either and 99% of my wardrobe is black so I find the orange to be the perfect little pop of color! I think it would be much harder to pull off on a 90 or even a 70.



 I believe Stanley Marcus of NM fame said in one of their catalogs some time ago that if a person had the luxuries in life they didn't need the necessities.   It is truly a memorable statement.

It's good to see you back.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> OB thank you so much! I'll remember the "proud" comment when he's doing his vocal practices WHILE he's playing Call of Duty or Grand Theft Auto. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] He does work hard, but part of his personality is that he has to be doing something All The Time. As a baby he slept great at night but stopped taking naps when he was about three weeks old.
> 
> BBL that is Soooo Cool!!!! Love it!!! Thank you and DS so much for the picture! It looks rather tough on the arm there, like Israeli Army [emoji1377][emoji1377][emoji1377] You have to keep us posted on what you decide to get!
> 
> I used to ride outdoors when I was younger, but I do love the Peloton bike DH bought last year. Anyone else have one? No worries about falling off, either! Besides classes, the do have rides with outdoor visuals.


*BBC*, is there a bike that stops falls?   And these classes and outdoor visuals?   Are these any good for someone who doesn't know how to ride (and may be a tad uncoordinated)?


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> *BBC*, is there a bike that stops falls?   And these classes and outdoor visuals?   Are these any good for someone who doesn't know how to ride (and may be a tad uncoordinated)?



You certainly won't fall off this. Or get in an accident. Or a sunburn. You don't even really have to get dressed.

https://www.pelotoncycle.com/


----------



## eagle1002us

Have we ever discussed hairpieces in this thread?   I have acquired several this year.   They are synthetic so quite reasonable in price.   I love having the feel of long hair in a ponytail.  I researched the market quite a bit to get a good match and was thrilled when a friend asked if I had grown out my hair.   My own hair is fragile, prone to breakage and split ends despite conditioning, if I try to do anything to it beyond keeping it in a scrunchie.   I am thinking of getting a wig, again synthetic and pre-curled b/c I don't want to do any styling.   Anybody got comments about wigs?


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> You certainly won't fall off this. Or get in an accident. Or a sunburn. You don't even really have to get dressed.
> 
> https://www.pelotoncycle.com/


Then it's a variation on a stationary bike, right?   I got a Cybex which I like quite a bit b/c it starts at a low intensity if you need that.  Using the bike frequently enough precluded the need for physical therapy of any length after I got my knees replaced.  I used to burn 700 calories at a pop years ago (also on a cybex).  Now, half of that but I'm happy.  I don't think I could do spinning at this point.


----------



## Kyokei

eagle1002us said:


> Have we ever discussed hairpieces in this thread?   I have acquired several this year.   They are synthetic so quite reasonable in price.   I love having the feel of long hair in a ponytail.  I researched the market quite a bit to get a good match and was thrilled when a friend asked if I had grown out my hair.   My own hair is fragile, prone to breakage and split ends despite conditioning, if I try to do anything to it beyond keeping it in a scrunchie.   I am thinking of getting a wig, again synthetic and pre-curled b/c I don't want to do any styling.   Anybody got comments about wigs?


Let me know how this ends up working for you. My own hair is very thin and prone to breaking.


----------



## eagle1002us

Kyokei said:


> Let me know how this ends up working for you. My own hair is very thin and prone to breaking.


Actually, it works great!   The ponytail variations are most useful.  Just pull hair back and capture in a covered rubber band and clip hairpiece on.   I pull a scrunchie over the ponytail, one that is decorative and dressy, and that increases the realism of the ponytail effect.  I also have something that is like short fall that clips on the same way but I don't add the dressy scrunchie.    

My own hair has grown to past shoulder length keeping it in a scrunchie and just wearing it loose now and then.  I let it dry naturally after it's been washed (no blow drying and no setting).   It's a very minimalist process.  

The trick is finding a good match.  My hair is graying but there are hairpieces with various percentages of gray hair so it's been fine.  I used to tint it but I had to trim it every month because the ends, despite conditioning, would split terribly.


----------



## Kyokei

eagle1002us said:


> Actually, it works great!   The ponytail variations are most useful.  Just pull hair back and capture in a covered rubber band and clip hairpiece on.   I pull a scrunchie over the ponytail, one that is decorative and dressy, and that increases the realism of the ponytail effect.  I also have something that is like short fall that clips on the same way but I don't add the dressy scrunchie.
> 
> My own hair has grown to past shoulder length keeping it in a scrunchie and just wearing it loose now and then.  I let it dry naturally after it's been washed (no blow drying and no setting).   It's a very minimalist process.
> 
> The trick is finding a good match.  My hair is graying but there are hairpieces with various percentages of gray hair so it's been fine.  I used to tint it but I had to trim it every month because the ends, despite conditioning, would split terribly.



Thank you for this! About your question on wigs, when I was a teenager and my thin hair bothered me a lot, I tried them but found them hard to maintain in terms of keeping them looking nice.

Right now my hair is growing and hits my collarbones. It grows fast; a year ago it was up to my ears only. I like short hair but don't like having to go to the salon every two weeks to maintain it.

I'm trying to figure out what to do with my hair now.... I can't color it, so the only way I can really change it is to change the style.


----------



## eagle1002us

Kyokei said:


> Thank you for this! About your question on wigs, when I was a teenager and my thin hair bothered me a lot, I tried them but found them hard to maintain in terms of keeping them looking nice.
> 
> Right now my hair is growing and hits my collarbones. It grows fast; a year ago it was up to my ears only. I like short hair but don't like having to go to the salon every two weeks to maintain it.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what to do with my hair now.... I can't color it, so the only way I can really change it is to change the style.


I have heard and it's my experience that fine hair loses its shape quickly (once it's been cut and styled by a hair stylist).  So, I know what you mean.   A friend gave me some dry shampoo to try --  I have to accompany it with volumizing spray she says -- but she likes it a lot.  My poor hair is naturally oily.  Twelve hours after it's washed it's got the best body and wave it can get on its own (this is my personal counterpart to "second-day hair" which stylists recommend as hair has more body then). Then, there's the slow 12 hour countdown to being flat and limp.  This is why I'm considering going wiggy.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

eagle, I do have osteoarthritis, but I also have degenerative disc disease, amonst my other charms. I just am am high risk for falling and it doesn't take much. Not that I have osteoporosis, my pain doctor says, diplomatically, I'm not the right build. I broke my back and then they found another compression fracture. So, the rheumotologist is so convinced I have osteoporosis, that he is ready to put me on meds, but orders a DEX-a. And, I told him -- no, see, even he told me I was too heavy for it. Oh, well. I get compression fractures, I get them filled with cement.

No, for the hairpiece thing. The back of my scalp is very thin (unlike, the rest of me, below my many chins.) I went to a place that makes hair protheses. I went for a consultation, it seemed like a good idea. At the time. It cost a bunch of money. It looked good. They couldn't style and color my hair like my regular guy and I really hated it. It is what we used to call a "wiglet." Anywho, my guys tried to color and high-and low-light my hair-piece. IT turns out, it's not even real hair. I sure paid for real hair.
The horrible thing is, I have verly long thick hair behind my crown. Ironic. I am too old for long hair, yet I managed to grow it over the years.

(nearly-hairless) beeble.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Minidi -- I enjoy learning to bake. I used a ready-made dough from Trader Joe's a couple of week's ago and it fell apart.
The mix, pretty, bad.
I watched some youtube videos and learned about the importance of butter in the mix. It makes the crust flaky. This is one of the reasons I don't use pre-made crusts. Too many of them have lard. Lard is just wrong. I understand it makes the crust very flaky, but, even though I do not keep kosher, there is something about lard that is off  limits to me. 
Next week, I will try to come up with a new combination of fruits. And, I will make a real crust.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

EB -- thanks for the sage advice about pies. I have been inspired to cook since we redid the kitchen in our new house. So much equipment, so little time. I never baked in my life, as I said before, so this is all so much fun. Mr.beeble and I did Blue Apron for many months and ventured out on our own. In the summer I grill a lot. At least once a week, I will grill a whole chicken. Turns out an Empire chicken from Trader Joe's comes cut up and costs the same as a whole chicken, which I would splotchcock myself anyway. FYI, A kosher chicken is pre-brined, which makes it stand up to grilling better than a non kosher bird.
--beeble


----------



## ouija board

Beeble, how did you like Blue Apron? I don't mind cooking, but sometimes I have zero inspiration for meal planning.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

OB,  we found that Blue Apron was excellent. They provide you with everything you need. They tell you what what to do.  All you need is olive oil and salt. Also, you should have some good knives. They do have a family plan. The plan turned out to be $10 a meal.  We  loved it, but quit  at the perfect time. DH and  I both took ill, couldn't eat. We would have wasted so much food. It took several weeks.  We were subsisting on heaven's most perfect food and in the new neighborhood -- egg drop soup. We were ordering it by the quart.
Try Blue Apron. I think it is good for people who like to cook.  Little OB would like  it, too, if she is helpful in the kitchen. Let me know!

beeble -- in a chef toque as we speak!  not really


----------



## Mindi B

eagle, I think the hairpiece idea is genius!  I get the impression that extensions of all sorts are quite commonplace now, and are viewed as a way to change up your look just as women have long used makeup.  I am amused when magazines declare "curly hair is in" or "straight hair is in" as if our scalps are endlessly adaptable and should be sacrificed to trends--but the extension/wiglet option is a great idea.
Beeble, you must keep us posted on your baking adventures!  Does anybody else here watch "The Great British Baking Show"?  I love that show.  A dozen or so very nice people in a tent on beautiful grounds in England, baking things.  This is the world I want to inhabit!


----------



## Mindi B

And now for something completely different. . . . 
Some of you Chatsters may recall that recently it was suggested I have a stick up my posterior.  Now, initially I took this suggestion as a superfluous incivility from a relative newcomer to the Forum who had absolutely no knowledge of me or of the context of the conversation. . . But then I started to think.
You know how sometimes a seemingly random remark just stays with you for no apparent reason?  It was like that.
Well, long story short, I checked, and--you could have knocked me over with a feather--I DO!  I DO have a stick up my posterior!  I mean, here I am blithely toddling along without routinely checking my orifices for long wooden objects, and yet all the time I was living in a fool's paradise!
Naturally, I have scheduled an emergency stickectomy, and I am pleased to announce that the doctors assure me I will be fine.
But, you know, the person who posted this may actually have _saved my life_.
How is such a debt ever to be repaid?
Suggestions welcome.  I was thinking a nice fruit bouquet.


----------



## Kyokei

Mindi B said:


> And now for something completely different. . . .
> Some of you Chatsters may recall that recently it was suggested I have a stick up my posterior.  Now, initially I took this suggestion as a superfluous incivility from a relative newcomer to the Forum who had absolutely no knowledge of me or of the context of the conversation. . . But then I started to think.
> You know how sometimes a seemingly random remark just stays with you for no apparent reason?  It was like that.
> Well, long story short, I checked, and--you could have knocked me over with a feather--I DO!  I DO have a stick up my posterior!  I mean, here I am blithely toddling along without routinely checking my orifices for long wooden objects, and yet all the time I was living in a fool's paradise!
> Naturally, I have scheduled an emergency stickectomy, and I am pleased to announce that the doctors assure me I will be fine.
> But, you know, the person who posted this may actually have _saved my life_.
> How is such a debt ever to be repaid?
> Suggestions welcome.  I was thinking a nice fruit bouquet.


It seems like I missed something rather amusing in my absence!
Might I suggest Precious Moments. Perhaps a Chicken Soup For the Soul book?


----------



## bobkat1991

Mindi B said:


> And now for something completely different. . . .
> Some of you Chatsters may recall that recently it was suggested I have a stick up my posterior.  Now, initially I took this suggestion as a superfluous incivility from a relative newcomer to the Forum who had absolutely no knowledge of me or of the context of the conversation. . . But then I started to think.
> You know how sometimes a seemingly random remark just stays with you for no apparent reason?  It was like that.
> Well, long story short, I checked, and--you could have knocked me over with a feather--I DO!  I DO have a stick up my posterior!  I mean, here I am blithely toddling along without routinely checking my orifices for long wooden objects, and yet all the time I was living in a fool's paradise!
> Naturally, I have scheduled an emergency stickectomy, and I am pleased to announce that the doctors assure me I will be fine.
> But, you know, the person who posted this may actually have _saved my life_.
> How is such a debt ever to be repaid?
> Suggestions welcome.  I was thinking a nice fruit bouquet.


Mindi B......I lurk here, and there.  I should stir myself to post MUCH more often.  I do NOT believe that you need to schedule a stickectomy.  Check to make sure that files have not been inadvertently switched on you!  It seems much more likely that stick in orifice comments were made by someone who actually HAS said condition, and was trying to pull a pot calling kettle black maneuver.  Now fading back into lurkdom.....


----------



## Mindi B

bobkat, affirmations like yours are always welcome.   Feel free to lurk, of course, but please chime in as well, as the spirit moves you!


----------



## Mindi B

Kyokei, I'd have to say you didn't miss much.  It was no one's finest hour.  But a Precious Moments figurine is an INSPIRED idea.  Is there a figure for "Thanks for warning me about that stick?"


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> And now for something completely different. . . .
> Some of you Chatsters may recall that recently it was suggested I have a stick up my posterior.  Now, initially I took this suggestion as a superfluous incivility from a relative newcomer to the Forum who had absolutely no knowledge of me or of the context of the conversation. . . But then I started to think.
> You know how sometimes a seemingly random remark just stays with you for no apparent reason?  It was like that.
> Well, long story short, I checked, and--you could have knocked me over with a feather--I DO!  I DO have a stick up my posterior!  I mean, here I am blithely toddling along without routinely checking my orifices for long wooden objects, and yet all the time I was living in a fool's paradise!
> Naturally, I have scheduled an emergency stickectomy, and I am pleased to announce that the doctors assure me I will be fine.
> But, you know, the person who posted this may actually have _saved my life_.
> How is such a debt ever to be repaid?
> Suggestions welcome.  I was thinking a nice fruit bouquet.



Since we are in the Hermes subforum, my suggestion is a scarf. 

There are many beautiful ones available for fall.


----------



## Mindi B

So I've heard, pursey. . . . . 
You are a snarkypants.  That's why I love you.


----------



## Kyokei

Mindi B said:


> Kyokei, I'd have to say you didn't miss much.  It was no one's finest hour.  But a Precious Moments figurine is an INSPIRED idea.  Is there a figure for "Thanks for warning me about that stick?"


I found three that might fit the occasion.

Idea 1: Look at what finally came out!
Idea 2: Thank you for being so concerned about my health and well being.
Idea 3: Now that that pesky stick is gone, look at how I can move!


----------



## Mindi B

I am rolling on the floor, Kyokei!  These are PERFECT!


----------



## MSO13

Mindi, may I suggest this festive holiday garment with convenient storage for spare sticks?


----------



## Mindi B

Love it!  Chatsters are _so_ resourceful!
Seriously, I need the :ROFLMFAO: smiley.  I need it bad.


----------



## pursecrzy

This one is available.


----------



## Mindi B

It is not quite _vehement_ enough, but it will have to do.  Sigh.


----------



## ouija board

Ladies, I'm sitting in an organ concert inside a church right now, attempting to not ROFLMFAO. Seriously, the Precious Moments figurines are a hoot. I'll never look at them quite the same way again. And the moose (reindeer? Elk?) butt ornament balls sweatshirt is just freaking hilarious! I might have to locate that sweatshirt for DH.


----------



## etoupebirkin

It's a good thing I did not have a drink in my mouth when I read the above posts or it would have come out my nose. I know, TMI!!!

But Mindi, Fashion Alert for Le Fashion: Today's Washington Post had an article on how couture trends, trickle down to normal fashion that everyone can buy. The picture: an off the shoulder white blouse with denim shorts. Heaven's to Betsy, the top was NOT tucked in. Clearly, the folks at the Washington Post need to read Le Fashion!!!

BTW, you don't have a stick up your rear end any more than I do. But then, I have not checked myself lately.


----------



## csshopper

Kyokei and MrsO- I have not LAUGHED this hard in a long, long, time. Where or where is the ROFLMAO Emoji when we need it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Kyokei said:


> I found three that might fit the occasion.
> 
> Idea 1: Look at what finally came out!
> Idea 2: Thank you for being so concerned about my health and well being.
> Idea 3: Now that that pesky stick is gone, look at how I can move!


+1000!


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsOwen3 said:


> Mindi, may I suggest this festive holiday garment with convenient storage for spare sticks?
> View attachment 3405539


+1000 as well!!!


----------



## MSO13

ouija board said:


> Ladies, I'm sitting in an organ concert inside a church right now, attempting to not ROFLMFAO. Seriously, the Precious Moments figurines are a hoot. I'll never look at them quite the same way again. And the moose (reindeer? Elk?) butt ornament balls sweatshirt is just freaking hilarious! I might have to locate that sweatshirt for DH.



This exuberant expression of holiday joy in sweatshirt form can be found on Etsy, I think a google search of Reindeer Butt should do it


----------



## vivelebag

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Very impressive. I bought myself a cruiser for my 50th birthday. The neighborhood in which we lived had a perfect loop for a bike. So, I rode it for about a week. Maybe two days. The rheumatologist told me riding a bike was not such a good idea. Also, he told me never to walk my big dog, let alone my two big dogs. Great. I would love to be able to ride my bike, but DS borrowed it for a lady friend and saw no point to return it to me.



I'm so sorry to hear that.  Bike riding and dog walking are two of my greatest joys.


----------



## Mindi B

csshopper said:


> Kyokei and MrsO- I have not LAUGHED this hard in a long, long, time. Where or where is the ROFLMAO Emoji when we need it.


No question, allayouse guys are the best.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, I am shocked--SHOCKED--that someone actually left the house with an untucked off-the-shoulder top.  But, alas, all of us cannot be the fiercest of fashionistas.  Le Fashion and my own re-postings can only reach so far.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, it's my firm belief that DD will give Miss Le Fashion a run for her money, sartorially. Yesterday, she wore a hot pink glittery tshirt, light pink ruffled mini skirt, purple tennis shoes, and..wait for it..black knee socks. I really must start getting specific when I say, "go put on some socks!" Wonder what words of wisdom Le Fashion would  have for incorporating black knee socks into an outfit!


----------



## Mindi B

Was the t-shirt TUCKED IN?  I think, if it was, she's golden.  And black is always slimming.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi, just be glad it was a stick and not a cob.  I work in ag and we are prone to cobs.  Occupational hazard.


----------



## eagle1002us

I saw that Blue Apron stuff, in fact a friend of mine who has a pre-school age girl adores it.  I didn't get the details from her, tho.  My impression, *Beeble*, from the flyer is that it worked basically by throwing all the ingredients in a pot and turning on the stove.  (We can do that).   You indicated that it's good for someone who likes to cook?  Can you give us some examples of the kind of stuff you ate?  How is the stuff delivered?


----------



## Mindi B

eagle1002us said:


> Mindi, just be glad it was a stick and not a cob.  I work in ag and we are prone to cobs.  Occupational hazard.



That _cannot _be good!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Was the t-shirt TUCKED IN?  I think, if it was, she's golden.  And black is always slimming.



Dangit, I think it was untucked!


----------



## csshopper

ouija board said:


> Dangit, I think it was untucked!


ob- I think you are raising a trendsetter!


----------



## Mindi B

You know, OB, even though I have rather set myself up as the Voice of Judgment on All Things Fashion, what with my faithful rendering of the Le Fashion commandments, I have to go with css on this one.  Lil' OB makes her own rules.  In all sincerity, I wish I had as much awareness of my own style and aplomb to pull it off as your wonderful daughter does!  You go, lil' OB.


----------



## pursecrzy

To add to the fashion discussion, I don't follow any bloggers but Vogue keeps me Up to date with a daily email.

Today's fashion scoop:






Wait for it!





Your summer wardrobe needs bike shorts.


----------



## ouija board

Beeble, good to know that you liked Blue Apron! I didn't know that the meal prep was somewhat kid friendly. DD is definitely more inclined to eat when she helps cook, so this might be the answer to the picky eater problem as well.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, Vogue.  If there is one thing my summer wardrobe emphatically does not need, it is bike shorts.


----------



## lulilu

I miss a day of chat and I miss so much -- sticks in one's posterior, falling off bikes, baking pies, cooking with Blue Apron, tucking or not tucking -- too much fun going on!  I was laughing my a** off!  
We had one of the meal delivery services for a few weeks.  I will not say it's super easy to make (except that all the ingredients are there), but there are great directions (my daughter cooked) and good food -- food you might never have thought to make on your own.


----------



## ouija board

Bike shorts! Say it ain't so!!! I'll have to sit this one out. It's what is best for the world. 

Css, Mindi, I don't know where she gets her sense of fashion or nonchalance when wearing her fashion choices in public. Certainly not from me! I don't have a fashionable or daring bone in my body.


----------



## Notorious Pink

No. Bike. Shorts. Ever!!!! They actually make my legs suffocate. So sad. The biking is painless in comparison. That why I thought we were supposed to wear bike shorts.


----------



## Kyokei

Mindi B said:


> Oh, Vogue.  If there is one thing my summer wardrobe emphatically does not need, it is bike shorts.



Considering I do not bike, my wardrobe most certainly does not need them.

I do not like the trend of wearing gym clothes as everyday wear. I am not coming from the gym and wouldn't want to look like I am.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Umm, I have bike shorts. And I use them for biking,  because they have extra padding in critical places. And it's really nice to have on long bike rides like I did this morning (90 minutes).

That said, I would not want to wear bike shorts as a fashion statement.


----------



## JulesB68

Definitely not a good idea with the padded ones EB; people might just think you were wearing incontinence pants!


----------



## JulesB68

etoupebirkin said:


> It's a good thing I did not have a drink in my mouth when I read the above posts or it would have come out my nose. I know, TMI!!!
> 
> But Mindi, Fashion Alert for Le Fashion: Today's Washington Post had an article on how couture trends, trickle down to normal fashion that everyone can buy. The picture: an off the shoulder white blouse with denim shorts. Heaven's to Betsy, the top was NOT tucked in. Clearly, the folks at the Washington Post need to read Le Fashion!!!
> 
> BTW, you don't have a stick up your rear end any more than I do. But then, I have not checked myself lately.



I, too, encountered someone on the street yesterday, in actual real life, that had not heeded Le Fashion's advice, and had to explain to DH why I felt compelled to go and correct her sartorial slip up![emoji33]


----------



## Mindi B

LOL, OB.  "It's what's best for the world."  I say stuff like that, too.  "No one needs to see that." 
Of course, EB, wearing bike shorts to, you know, BIKE, is eminently sensible.  Wearing bike shorts to _not _bike, not so much.
Kyokei, I do agree.  The athleisure trend that adds sporty elements to actual streetwear (like a side stripe on pants) is fine with me, but actually wearing yoga pants everywhere? That I won't do.  On the other hand, I do understand why a busy mom might find that option a lifesaver.  So, whatever works, I guess!
Jules, we must go forth and tuck shirts, one unsuspecting (and probably outraged) passerby at a time.  Le Fashion commands it!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, Lord, Le Fashion has done it again.  "A Minimal-Cool Take on the Pajama Top."  For those who have actual lives, a pajama top is, well, a top that has piping so it looks like the top of a pair of men's pjs.
The "minimal-cool take"?  Wear it with jeans.  Oh, and simple jewelry.
Seriously, WHO WRITES THIS STUFF?


----------



## JulesB68

Come on, admit it Mindi; it's you, isn't it?! All this shameless self-promotion of this 'blogger' is just a ruse, no?


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, busted!  
No, if I wrote a fashion blog--
I can't even finish that sentence!  I am still trying to figure out my personal "style."  The idea of me trying to lead others is funny at best, and sartorially immoral at worst.
Is there such a thing as sartorial immorality?  Oh, yes, there is--bike shorts without a bike.  The Devil's couture.


----------



## JulesB68

Had to go and find this gem of a website and, to be frank, the woman in the pyjama top looks as though she's waiting in for the washing machine repairman and has absolutely nothing else to wear.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ah, Mindi B, you read my mind this morning! I admit that lately I have let a bit of athleisure trickle into my wardrobe during the daytime. This started when my yoga studio started carrying nice athletic wear - colorful yoga pants with cool prints, etc. I will say that after I do a hot yoga class, come home and shower, I absolutely want to be comfortable. My usual look (in any season) is a dress but sometimes I will cave and wear sporty gear.

This morning I am taking DS2 to basketball camp at the gym, so this is what I'm wearing:




I did find some pieces that could even do dinner - these leggings have a tone-on-tone print and look very nice worn. The top is buster-style and looks really cool under a white blouse. No, I wouldn't do yoga in these:




And of course bike pants for biking....but only for biking!


----------



## Mindi B

You have the bod for it, BBC!  And you had me at "hot yoga class."  If you do hot yoga, I think you get to wear whatever the heck you want, during AND afterwards.  (There used to be a "bowing down" smiley.  I need that one here.)


----------



## snowbuns

I had a bad experience with hot yoga once...certainly not a representation of all HY classes but I tell you this was a dodgy situation ...

I had had seen enough fun-loving students at my university dorm to know what weed smells like, and this sure was it. So grateful for having had absingle room, needless to say...

Not only were these people high, but the instructor was right up there with them on the magic carpet soaring through the green mists. The fumes coming from the so-called humidifier were too colourful for my liking and certainly didnt help me breathe. 

I sure want to try again though...I do pilates and ballet fitness and love them, would like to take up yoga again once the bad memories wear off..


----------



## Cavalier Girl

snowbuns said:


> I had a bad experience with hot yoga once...certainly not a representation of all HY classes but I tell you this was a dodgy situation ...
> 
> I had had seen enough fun-loving students at my university dorm to know what weed smells like, and this sure was it. So grateful for having had absingle room, needless to say...
> 
> Not only were these people high, but the instructor was right up there with them on the magic carpet soaring through the green mists. The fumes coming from the so-called humidifier were too colourful for my liking and certainly didnt help me breathe.
> 
> I sure want to try again though...I do pilates and ballet fitness and love them, would like to take up yoga again once the bad memories wear off..



Hmm, I wonder if I could find a hot yoga studio like that near me.  Might just make the sweating worth it.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Hot, high yoga.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> Hmm, I wonder if I could find a hot yoga studio like that near me.  Might just make the sweating worth it.


You ARE getting rebellious!!!


----------



## ouija board

Snowbuns, now that's a kind of yoga I haven't heard about! Maybe it's supposed to help you get all limber before trying all those contortions. But then you'd get the munchies afterwards, (or so I've heard [emoji6]) which defeats the purpose of yoga!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Well that's a new one to me, snowbuns! Sometimes the owner of my yoga studio tells sarcastic jokes during class, and that's about as exciting as it gets!

I have been practicing since DS1 was born. It really helps keep me in shape, although I do throw something else in for cardio (peloton or running for 20-25 minutes. I hate running but it works!)

Thank you so much for the compliment, Mindi B. [emoji8] My husband is my main motivation. 48 years old and he still has washboard abs. I have to stay smaller than him!


----------



## aa12

For anyone who owns the Ulysse and uses it as an everyday type of planner do you all prefer the PM or the GM? Thoughts/ Opinions  I can't seem to find much info in terms of size preference!


----------



## csshopper

Did you check the "Everything about Ulysses..." Club House Thread? The Thread Title includes "size" as one of the things discussed. Hope this helps.


----------



## MSO13

BBC said:


> Ah, Mindi B, you read my mind this morning! I admit that lately I have let a bit of athleisure trickle into my wardrobe during the daytime. This started when my yoga studio started carrying nice athletic wear - colorful yoga pants with cool prints, etc. I will say that after I do a hot yoga class, come home and shower, I absolutely want to be comfortable. My usual look (in any season) is a dress but sometimes I will cave and wear sporty gear.
> 
> This morning I am taking DS2 to basketball camp at the gym, so this is what I'm wearing:
> 
> View attachment 3406031
> 
> 
> I did find some pieces that could even do dinner - these leggings have a tone-on-tone print and look very nice worn. The top is buster-style and looks really cool under a white blouse. No, I wouldn't do yoga in these:
> 
> View attachment 3406032
> 
> 
> And of course bike pants for biking....but only for biking!





Mindi B said:


> You have the bod for it, BBC!  And you had me at "hot yoga class."  If you do hot yoga, I think you get to wear whatever the heck you want, during AND afterwards.  (There used to be a "bowing down" smiley.  I need that one here.)



I'm known to wear "athleisure" regularly but it's mostly just my dressed down comfy look-not a purposeful sartorial choice. I can't get a mod shot today but I love wearing relaxed jogger style pants, today's are by Helmut Lang and tanks/tees. If I don't have to see clients, there's little reason to dress up except for myself and somedays that seems like too much effort. My job can be messy sometimes so that's impacted my work wardrobe. I love a crisp white shirt but to date have ruined dozens of them. Now I buy cheap ones from Uniqlo so I don't feel bad when they're stained.  

And I love my quirky sneaker collection, since I gave up heels over 2.5" I've spent Carrie Bradshaw levels of shoe $$ on rubber soles of all kinds! I try not to think about it too much actually


----------



## Mindi B

MrsO, I think you can do no wrong sartorially, so I am sure your version of athleisure is totally chic!  I also wear jogger pants and try to dress them up a bit with an unexpected (I hope) top or shoe.  I mostly just try to avoid straight-up lululemon from head to toe.
And sneakers are GREAT!  What is your favorite sneaker brand?  I have rather a lot of Converse and a motley mix of other brands, but nothing I'd call Haute Trainers.  Would love to hear more about your collection!


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> MrsO, I think you can do no wrong sartorially, so I am sure your version of athleisure is totally chic!  I also wear jogger pants and try to dress them up a bit with an unexpected (I hope) top or shoe.  I mostly just try to avoid straight-up lululemon from head to toe.
> And sneakers are GREAT!  What is your favorite sneaker brand?  I have rather a lot of Converse and a motley mix of other brands, but nothing I'd call Haute Trainers.  Would love to hear more about your collection!



Ooh, I will take a collection photo of my favorites for you later this evening! DH prefers me in $40 Vans and hates "fancy" sneakers but he has 7 pairs of the same brown Clarks boot so it's a draw over who has a more ridiculous shoe collection.


----------



## Mindi B

SEVEN pairs?!  I understand that when you love something, it's wise to buy multiples, but SEVEN?  He must looooooove those Clark boots!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Is it one for every day of the week?


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> SEVEN pairs?!  I understand that when you love something, it's wise to buy multiples, but SEVEN?  He must looooooove those Clark boots!





etoupebirkin said:


> Is it one for every day of the week?



I suppose they all have subtle differences, leather or thickness of sole etc. I don't know, he wears them on specific days or for different reasons. I can't really figure it out. 

Here's my current sneaker roster
L-R Celine, Saint Laurent, Louboutin, Nike and Ash


----------



## etoupebirkin

LURVE the Louboutins!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Latest on my idiot contractor. 

Bathroom 1 is largely finished. So yesterday they demolished bathroom 2. They took the door off the hinges and left an approximately 1' x 2' opening in the floor, opening to the subfloor. Of course Rocket and Rosie were interested. Luckily they did not get trapped in the sub-floor. When I brought this up to idiot contractor, he said he never thought of it before.

I did have a pointed discussion with him about performance issues. I called him because I am thinking of 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 not putting a glass enclosure in the shower. Not too much water gets on the floor. If you put a big towel on the floor, you just pick it up and hang it up afterwards. DH is skeptical. But I asked him to try it out before knocking it. The bathroom looks so much larger not enclosed. 

We may have to pay for the glass anyway since it's ordered. But my view is that we keep it in the basement until such time as we want to install it. The contractor wanted to charge me for the material (which I understand if it is not cancelable) and the installation (contractor labor) I told him I did not want to talk $ with him at the moment. We will handle $ at the end.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Forgive the layout. I'm still trying to figure out how to uploads pics. I have no idea why the pics posted numerous times--and not where I'd like them to be...


----------



## Kyokei

The other day I had a series of bad shopping experiences. I left without buying anything (naturally), but sometimes I go into a store and am just baffled by the customer service or lack thereof....

I'm too used to the amazing service at my Hermes (I LOVE my home boutique!!) and Bergdorfs.


----------



## ck21

Beautiful, EB!

I am so guilty of crimes in the name of athleisure.  It's bad....I'm the silly person who wears running and yoga stuff everywhere.  Speaking of which, sounds like I should look for a more exciting yoga studio.


----------



## ck21

Public service announcement....placing a piece of bacon in your purse will leave an angry grease stain.


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> Public service announcement....placing a piece of bacon in your purse will leave an angry grease stain.


ck- I'm fighting the urge to ask, but....................cooked, or raw?  and either way, Why?
Your Public Service Announcement served its purpose: I will never think about "bringing home the bacon" in my purse.


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> Forgive the layout. I'm still trying to figure out how to uploads pics. I have no idea why the pics posted numerous times--and not where I'd like them to be...



It looks great EB! What is the floor material? 

If you hit insert all images as full images multiple times or each image as full image and then all images, they go in multiple times. You can drag them out of text, I don't know why they sometimes appear in text blocks. Because of the size of the posting box, it's harder to format posts ☹️


----------



## Mindi B

MrsO, that is a perfect collection!  I, too, love the Loubies, and the Saint Laurents!  Fun footwear!
EB, the bathroom does look lovely, but it is a shame your contractor continues to have a serious lack of blood to the brain.
css, I totally make exceptions for busy moms in the athleisure department.  Also, we all know you are a runner, which means your athleisure has a legitimacy mine would lack.
Bacon and bags don't mix.  Noted.   But I join css in asking how you happened to conduct this experiment?


----------



## lulilu

LOL, another bacon questioner.

EB, very cool mix of materials in your bathroom.  IDK about the glass enclosure but are you thinking of one of the plain glass sheets that covers half or part of the shower without moving parts?  IMHO, I don't think that would take away from the beauty of your tile work.

MrsO, you never have to "count" true athletic shoes (running shoes, e.g.) against the total.  They are completely necessary and I accumulate them because they are only worn for the sport and tend to need replacing frequently (after so many miles) but still look pretty new.  So you can tell DH that they are necessities.  lol

I am not ready to admit how many shoes I have or how many of them are sneaker=type shoes.  Too ashamed.  ha


----------



## JulesB68

EB, glad that curiosity didn't get the better of your cats, but I've got to ask, what kind of anti-gravity boots were you wearing to take the photo with the mirror?


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsO, The flooring is natural pebbles that have been honed flat. The visual theme for the bathroom is that you are by a river with water lilies. Hence the irregular blue tiles (water). The other flooring is ceramic that is made to look like distressed wood.

Mindi, I don't call them my idiot contractors for nothing.

Lulilu, The gala enclosure is similar to what you describe, but there will be a door.

Jules, they're my magic bunny slippers!


----------



## JulesB68

EB I like the sound of those bunny slippers; where can I get some?!
We have similar floor tiles in some of our bathrooms and they're great. The little bit of texture makes them less slippery, so ideal in a wet bathroom (ideal given how wet the floor usually is in DS's bathroom!) and they come in different shades & widths.


----------



## Mindi B

That is really pretty flooring!  I love the idea of wood-look with tile toughness and ease of cleaning!


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> MrsO, The flooring is natural pebbles that have been honed flat. The visual theme for the bathroom is that you are by a river with water lilies. Hence the irregular blue tiles (water). The other flooring is ceramic that is made to look like distressed wood.
> 
> Mindi, I don't call them my idiot contractors for nothing.
> 
> Lulilu, The gala enclosure is similar to what you describe, but there will be a door.
> 
> Jules, they're my magic bunny slippers!



Cool, we're looking at a similar style for the floor.  I think you can get away without the shower glass but I have to say my DH would need the glass as he trashes the bathroom like a rock star in a hotel suite and I'd want to contain the mess. We will be enclosing our shower. Here's my bathroom board from when I was looking at stone slabs, I posted it a while ago in the Cafe but to date it's still the only thing I've got to show for it. You'll have two bathrooms done by the time my DH is ready to order the tile! Icebergs move faster than this guy!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I have an enclosed shower in our guest bathroom and I happen to like the look, the glass keeps it open-looking. My bathroom shower is not technically enclosed, well, sort-of, it's very large and the doorway to it is just open. Still, with DSs, the floor outside gets wet because they adjust the wall nozzles not realizing that they are projecting the water out.


----------



## JulesB68

Mrs O, BBC, I think it is the very natural tendency of those in possession of a Y chromosome to squirt water everywhere! Sadly, they can't help themselves! 

Love those beautiful marble slabs Mrs O; stunning!


----------



## Mindi B

Water, cooking oil, and, well, other fluids.  The "Y" chromosome will fling them all.  
Sigh.


----------



## JulesB68

Mindi B said:


> Water, cooking oil, and, well, other fluids.  The "Y" chromosome will fling them all.
> Sigh.


Perhaps it's because the Y looks like a catapult and therefore they just are genetically disposed to fling!


----------



## Mindi B

Hmmm. . . scientific! 
I think for my DH it's because he has a congenital inability to "see dirt."
Or so he says.


----------



## ck21

One of the reasons we bought our current home is because of the glass-less shower.  I cursed every time I had to clean that glass in our former house.  I'd gladly wipe up water over that!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> One of the reasons we bought our current home is because of the glass-less shower.  I cursed every time I had to clean that glass in our former house.  I'd gladly wipe up water over that!!


Bingo!!! But DH doesn't see it that way. Supposedly we are getting a coating on the glass that will make it easier to clean.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> Hmmm. . . scientific!
> I think for my DH it's because he has a congenital inability to "see dirt."
> Or so he says.


My DH cannot see dirt either, Grrrr!!!


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

ck21 said:


> Public service announcement....placing a piece of bacon in your purse will leave an angry grease stain.


Hopefully, said purse was not Hermès.  But, they could spare it and it would be better, right?
For future reference, keep a plastic bag or line your purse in tin foil. You never know when you might need it for leftovers, or more importantly, in the case of tin foil, because you could get in trouble with a plastic bag, fashion yourself a nice emergency  hat. You never know when you will need a tinfoil hat.
And, I won't even ask, because my grandmother used to take home dixie cups of ice cream for me -- in her pocketbook?Oh, man, I loved that woman. She had a piece of furniture in her living room that she called "the pocketbook thing."




Etoupebirkin said:


> Bingo!!! But DH doesn't see it that way. Supposedly we are getting a coating on the glass that will make it easier to clean.



When we built our last house, we had a special shower done for my mom. It was very large. It was roll-In, so there was no ledge around it. There was no enclosure, because it would have defeated the purpose of the roll-in feature. It had a wall about half way back and the top half of that was  glass block. They put a drain in the floor of the bathroom proper, which we covered with a rug. The floor never got wet. We threw some water down that drain every so often. Mama beeble still insisted on a show curtain.
Self maintaining glass. I love it. I also squeegee my shower glass everytIme I take a shower. And, there is something evil about those  toxic shower cleaning sprays. I can't remember the name, but it couldn't be used on marble or porcelain tiles. EB, are you sure those "wood" tiles aren't porcelain? We were going to get those for our family room instead of hardwoods.

beeble


----------



## csshopper

Totally off topic from current fun discussions but, for Chat members who are interested in the equestrian heritage of H I highly recommend a book, "Of Horses and Men: the Emile Hermes Collection, Paris" published by Pointe-A-Calliere, Montreal Archaeology and History Complex. Hermes has, for the first time ever, shared some of the Paris items and allowed an exhibit in Montreal because "we understand one another and where we share a mother tongue and cultural heritage". This book is the Museum's 127 page catalog of the Exhibit, available on line through their gift shop and is a fascinating volume, wonderful text, drawings, photos etc. I purchased it as a surprise-for DD, who has been a passionate horsewoman for over 35 years, and have just now had the chance to read it myself. Makes me want to go and see the Exhibit in person!

Back to our regularly scheduled program:
Eb, fabulous bath, especially love the pebbled floor. Second what Beeble wrote, love my new shower door installed in a redo a few months ago. Like her I squeegee after showering and the glass sparkles. 

MrsO- your athletic shoes are an inspiration, I need to up my game.


----------



## Kyokei

csshopper said:


> Totally off topic from current fun discussions but, for Chat members who are interested in the equestrian heritage of H I highly recommend a book, "Of Horses and Men: the Emile Hermes Collection, Paris" published by Pointe-A-Calliere, Montreal Archaeology and History Complex. Hermes has, for the first time ever, shared some of the Paris items and allowed an exhibit in Montreal because "we understand one another and where we share a mother tongue and cultural heritage". This book is the Museum's 127 page catalog of the Exhibit, available on line through their gift shop and is a fascinating volume, wonderful text, drawings, photos etc. I purchased it as a surprise-for DD, who has been a passionate horsewoman for over 35 years, and have just now had the chance to read it myself. Makes me want to go and see the Exhibit in person!
> 
> Back to our regularly scheduled program:
> Eb, fabulous bath, especially love the pebbled floor. Second what Beeble wrote, love my new shower door installed in a redo a few months ago. Like her I squeegee after showering and the glass sparkles.
> 
> MrsO- your athletic shoes are an inspiration, I need to up my game.



Thank you for that! I am very interested.


----------



## etoupebirkin

csshopper said:


> Totally off topic from current fun discussions but, for Chat members who are interested in the equestrian heritage of H I highly recommend a book, "Of Horses and Men: the Emile Hermes Collection, Paris" published by Pointe-A-Calliere, Montreal Archaeology and History Complex. Hermes has, for the first time ever, shared some of the Paris items and allowed an exhibit in Montreal because "we understand one another and where we share a mother tongue and cultural heritage". This book is the Museum's 127 page catalog of the Exhibit, available on line through their gift shop and is a fascinating volume, wonderful text, drawings, photos etc. I purchased it as a surprise-for DD, who has been a passionate horsewoman for over 35 years, and have just now had the chance to read it myself. Makes me want to go and see the Exhibit in person!
> 
> Back to our regularly scheduled program:
> Eb, fabulous bath, especially love the pebbled floor. Second what Beeble wrote, love my new shower door installed in a redo a few months ago. Like her I squeegee after showering and the glass sparkles.
> 
> MrsO- your athletic shoes are an inspiration, I need to up my game.


DH won't do anything like squeegee. It will all be up to me to maintain things. 15 years ago, when I am renovating the kitchen, we had a choice between a self-cleaning range at $8K and a normal one at $4K. He said to get the $4K one and he would clean the oven. Did DH ever clean that freaking oven?!!!! Not once, never, NADA, nyet. I want to smack him, but it won't work. However, I will make him clean it if it bothered him. That bathroom is his. 

But I can't wait for both bathrooms to be done so I. Can tell said contractor to kiss my a**.


----------



## ck21

Story of the bacon...I was in a rush to get to hot cars to softball, but wanted a snack.  Heated up a piece of bacon, but not enough hands to carry it to the car.  Wrapped it in a napkin and gently set it in my bag.  2 minutes later it--big grease stain.
The good news--after covering it in cornstarch for a day, it's hardly even noticeable.  Whew!!!


----------



## csshopper

Eb- tell the contractor he's a gormless numpty  and to sod off (loved Jules' dictionary of British curses that she shared last month.) maybe the strange words will get his attention enough to listen to you. 

Given your circumstances, your DH is obviously a great guy but without the clean-up gene, which seems to be frequently absent in male DNA, I'd vote your original idea. Glass free. Life is too short to worry about daily glass maintenance. And smudgy glass will detract from the mural. 

Ck- brilliant, cornstarch!


----------



## Mindi B

What css said! 
All of it.


----------



## ck21

Yes, what CSS and Mindi said!

Had a ball today at the Nordstrom anniversary sale with my mom!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I promised pics of the Stella Overalls and the Dylan concert.

CK, I forgot about the Nordies Sale. I am doing enough damage at other sales.

I hope everyone' is  well!.





Anniversary sale.


----------



## ouija board

Gormless numpty, I'll have to use that one someday!

Ck, good going with the cornstarch. No bacon in the purse, duly noted. It's definitely something I might be prone to do. My mom used to wrap up dinner rolls and assorted leftovers from restaurants and stuff them in her purse. I find myself tempted to do the same thing sometimes. Not a good idea with an H bag!


----------



## ouija board

EB, the overalls look great on you! I bet they're comfortable.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Cannot remember how to reply to multiple quotes. I thought I did it yesterday.

Well, cb, the bacon makes perfect sense now that you've explained it. Corn starch. Brilliant. Note to all: Trader Joe's does not carry anything as basic as cornstarch.
If you keep foil and/or a plastic bag with you at all times, you need never worry about leftovers, sudden showers or tinfoil hats.

EB, lucky of you to see Dylan. My self-cleaning oven also has a steam cycle. So do my laundry machines. Do we use steam in the dryer? No, the clothes come out wet. The washer? Who knows? Mr. beeble does the heavy chores here. Have we put off the oven cleaning? Yes, why yes we have. Once you cook a good prime rib in there, there is no returning from that.

And, I missed the first day of the sale. I have been busy every day and I got so exhausted. I have an appointment tomorrow with the Hoi poloi.

Mr. Eli, one of our poodles is laying down next to me like a small adult. His feet are at the foot of the bed and his head is at my elbow. He is exhausted from going to the vet for shots with Mlle Coco so they can be groomed tomorrow. And for good measure, we had a pre-emotive ear cleaning. He is snoring and sputtering and growling like and old man. Every so often I have to laugh because he is such an old soul. He is four. And he bolted. Those dogs have no use for me. I teach them to dance for Milk Bones --- and --- sort of spin on their hind legs. 

So, get this. I can't go into great detail because I am tired, but my son's new girlfriend's mother friended me on Facebook. She wants to meet. Many details I shouldn't share yet, but they should have started dating a long time ago. She is adorable. He does not stop giggling and smiling. I don't think he has ever been this happy.

I should go and stop my boring story and rest my thumbs. I hope I can sleep. I ran out of an Rx that I have been taking for 15 years and thought I refilled it.

Nighty night 

beeble.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Both kids sleeping the other night.


----------



## Mindi B

Love the puppy pics, Beeble.  I hope you got some sleep last night!


----------



## etoile de mer

Balto Bag Lady said:


> View attachment 3410030
> 
> Both kids sleeping the other night.



Just had to pop in beeble, what a cute pic!  Dogs just know how to completely relax!


----------



## ouija board

Beeble, cute picture! But where do you and Mr. Beeble sleep??


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## Mindi B

I need some powerful Chat vibes.  My mom is having severe back problems (a chronic condition that has recently worsened) and says she can't stand the pain but can't tolerate any pain meds and can't get an appointment with the neurosurgeon, and can't (of course) clean the house (nor should she, naturally) but can't stand it not being clean. . . a perfect Catch-22 of impossibilities.  My dad is being typically himself, which means not helpful at all, and I am all the way across the country.  I can, and almost certainly will, go to them, but I can't stay indefinitely and there is no real help for the situation except me living there permanently and taking over.  Which I cannot do.  Or she could come to us.  Which she will not do.  The most difficult psychological circumstance in the world is to feel _responsible_ for something you cannot actually _influence_ in any way.  That is this situation all over.  Argh.
Truly not looking for answers--there aren't any--but some good thoughts would be enormously appreciated.  Thanks, Peeps.


----------



## Kyokei

Mindi B said:


> I need some powerful Chat vibes.  My mom is having severe back problems (a chronic condition that has recently worsened) and says she can't stand the pain but can't tolerate any pain meds and can't get an appointment with the neurosurgeon, and can't (of course) clean the house (nor should she, naturally) but can't stand it not being clean. . . a perfect Catch-22 of impossibilities.  My dad is being typically himself, which means not helpful at all, and I am all the way across the country.  I can, and almost certainly will, go to them, but I can't stay indefinitely and there is no real help for the situation except me living there permanently and taking over.  Which I cannot do.  Or she could come to us.  Which she will not do.  The most difficult psychological circumstance in the world is to feel _responsible_ for something you cannot actually _influence_ in any way.  That is this situation all over.  Argh.
> Truly not looking for answers--there aren't any--but some good thoughts would be enormously appreciated.  Thanks, Peeps.



I'm so sorry to hear this, Mindi. Sending you a lot of good vibes.

I am going through a similar situation myself and, while I can't offer any advice, if you ever need somebody who will listen, my PM box is always open.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> I need some powerful Chat vibes.  My mom is having severe back problems (a chronic condition that has recently worsened) and says she can't stand the pain but can't tolerate any pain meds and can't get an appointment with the neurosurgeon, and can't (of course) clean the house (nor should she, naturally) but can't stand it not being clean. . . a perfect Catch-22 of impossibilities.  My dad is being typically himself, which means not helpful at all, and I am all the way across the country.  I can, and almost certainly will, go to them, but I can't stay indefinitely and there is no real help for the situation except me living there permanently and taking over.  Which I cannot do.  Or she could come to us.  Which she will not do.  The most difficult psychological circumstance in the world is to feel _responsible_ for something you cannot actually _influence_ in any way.  That is this situation all over.  Argh.
> Truly not looking for answers--there aren't any--but some good thoughts would be enormously appreciated.  Thanks, Peeps.



Sorry to hear that Mindi.

I guess hiring external help isn't an option. 

Hang in there.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you so much, Kyokei.  It does help to be reminded I'm not alone.
No, pursey, I don't think it is.  The money isn't there, the supervision/trust isn't there.  But it is certainly on my radar.  Thanks for the good thoughts.


----------



## Kyokei

Mindi B said:


> Thank you so much, Kyokei.  It does help to be reminded I'm not alone.
> No, pursey, I don't think it is.  The money isn't there, the supervision/trust isn't there.  But it is certainly on my radar.  Thanks for the good thoughts.



You will always have the support of your many friends on here.
I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Thank you so much, Kyokei.  It does help to be reminded I'm not alone.
> No, pursey, I don't think it is.  The money isn't there, the supervision/trust isn't there.  But it is certainly on my radar.  Thanks for the good thoughts.



Ah. I see. 

With my FIL, we experienced a lot of pushback from him when we first hired caregivers for him. 

Please PM me if you want to talk.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, I am sending good thoughts to you and your mom and dad.  I am lucky that my sister, a geriatric nurse, lives with my mom.  I tried to get her to move in many times over the years and she refused.  I guess she was prescient because my sister needed a place and it worked out for both of them.  ExDH used to make several trips a year to Carefree to stay with his mom and step-father.  It was very difficult for him.  It's hard being far away and an only child.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you so much, pursey.
And thank you, lulilu.  The only child thing is indeed a challenge.  I tried like heck to get my parents to settle closer to me, but no dice.  So my worry is not unadulterated with annoyance that they set this brakeless train in motion.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> I need some powerful Chat vibes.  My mom is having severe back problems (a chronic condition that has recently worsened) and says she can't stand the pain but can't tolerate any pain meds and can't get an appointment with the neurosurgeon, and can't (of course) clean the house (nor should she, naturally) but can't stand it not being clean. . . a perfect Catch-22 of impossibilities.  My dad is being typically himself, which means not helpful at all, and I am all the way across the country.  I can, and almost certainly will, go to them, but I can't stay indefinitely and there is no real help for the situation except me living there permanently and taking over.  Which I cannot do.  Or she could come to us.  Which she will not do.  The most difficult psychological circumstance in the world is to feel _responsible_ for something you cannot actually _influence_ in any way.  That is this situation all over.  Argh.
> Truly not looking for answers--there aren't any--but some good thoughts would be enormously appreciated.  Thanks, Peeps.



These days acupuncture and physical therapy are used for pain.  DH had sciatica and doc said PT and he's been pretty much ok.  But why can't mom get an appointment with a specialist or a referral to one who is available?  That's something you could do?  
There are no close friends near the fam that could help her get help?  Sorry to hear of this situation.


----------



## Mindi B

She doesn't trust most doctors and the one specialist she wants to use and has seen previously is just very busy.  I am sure she'll get an appointment eventually, but it may take a little while to arrange.  She says she and my dad are on it (I've offered to make calls if needed).  No family nearby.  A few friends, yes, but I don't think she will allow their help unless it's a dire emergency.  It's hard to explain unless you know my parents, but believe me when I say that most things one could suggest or advise have been suggested or advised, to no avail.  For decades.
Thanks for your concern, eagle.  I'm really in there pitchin', truly.


----------



## MSO13

@Mindi B 
I'm very sorry, it's a terrible feeling. Sending you good vibes and a hug!


----------



## scarf1

Mindi B said:


> She doesn't trust most doctors and the one specialist she wants to use and has seen previously is just very busy.  I am sure she'll get an appointment eventually, but it may take a little while to arrange.  She says she and my dad are on it (I've offered to make calls if needed).  No family nearby.  A few friends, yes, but I don't think she will allow their help unless it's a dire emergency.  It's hard to explain unless you know my parents, but believe me when I say that most things one could suggest or advise have been suggested or advised, to no avail.  For decades.
> Thanks for your concern, eagle.  I'm really in there pitchin', truly.


totally understand. Sounds like my MIL who is very frustrating.


----------



## Joannadyne

I'm so sorry to hear about the rough time you're going though, Mindi B. Sending a big hug and good wishes your way. [emoji173]️
My mother lives alone with no family nearby and I know that feeling of frustration when you need to be geographically close to help and you're miles away.
I do hope your mom is able to get an appt with her doctor soon and get relief from the pain! Hugs.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi,
Sending you vibes too!!! Parent issues are so wrenching!!!


----------



## csshopper

Oh, Mindi, you have major vibes coming your way. Been there living on W Coast and parents in Midwest. I'm an OC and it was a frustrating period in my life. No easy answers, just know you are in my thoughts!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you all, so much.  It helps a lot to have the Peeps' support.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, can you go with your mom to some doc visits during your next visit, and get her to advise the doc that he/she can discuss her condition with you?  My mom did that and it is easy to call myself to get answers or perhaps light a fire under their a** re getting an appointment.  If they are anything like my mom, I doubt they are being as insistent as perhaps you would be about the need for an immediate visit. 
I have done the same with my cardio re my daughter and exDH.  I want them to be able to call on my behalf if necessary.  I don't know if it's  having had 4 kids and 4 dogs, but I have no great sense of privacy.  They all know my PINs and where my financial stuff is -- I always say I have not secrets.  Not everyone is so open and I understand.  But it is important in my opinion for them to talk to docs and get access to my money in an emergency.  (it's all going to them anyway)  ExDH also has made it clear to his docs that I have his medical power of attorney and they should always talk to me.


----------



## Mindi B

Yes, and yes, I've done both, lulilu, and they are excellent ideas.  My mom is notorious for telling me she is near death and telling the doctor that everything is fine.  
Just shoot me.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, sending major vibes your way! I know how tough it is to be so far away from ailing parents.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, I am sorry.  Yikes.  I'd be tempted to call the doc's office and give them a nudge, saying mom may not have explained her situation clearly.


----------



## Mindi B

I will see what happens on Monday, lulilu, and if no appointment is granted that day, I think I'll do just that.  Thanks for the push--it's appreciated.
Thanks, OB.  I know so many of us here have personal experience with this particular playbook, so the suggestions and support come from informed, empathetic places.  It helps.


----------



## scarf1

Mindi B said:


> Yes, and yes, I've done both, lulilu, and they are excellent ideas.  My mom is notorious for telling me she is near death and telling the doctor that everything is fine.
> Just shoot me.


Lol! This sounds familiar! 
Last visit to MIL, she clung to her son while walking, but when we took her to the lab for the blood test, she jumped out of the chair in the waiting room, and zoomed into the blood draw room in a flash, unaided.


----------



## lulilu

All mothers must be the same!  To drive their daughters and DILs mad.

All joking aside, it is a good practice to have someone with you at the doctor.  I forget to ask stuff, and sometimes I forget what they said the minute I walk out the door lol.  I went with my sister once to an oncology visit and couldn't believe the lies she told.


----------



## ck21

A cool picture of Hot Cars taken at a bounce house today!


----------



## lulilu

great photo, CK!


----------



## ouija board

Fantastic photo, Ck!! 

Lulilu, you're so right. I hate when DH goes to doctors' appointments alone. I'm never sure if he's telling the truth when he says, "the doctor says I'm fine."

Scarf1, my mom is the opposite, which is equally frustrating. She'll tell us everything is fine, don't worry about me. Then when things get bad, she finally lets us know.


----------



## Mindi B

Guys, I'm sorry to be such a dramatic downer, but I have just been in contact with my dad and my mom may have suffered a stroke tonight.  I made him call 911 (yes, I had to make him; don't freakin' ask) and I am flying out tomorrow.  I've packed and DH will hold down the fort, so nothing to do at this moment but pace and wait.  Please, pray or send vibes or whatever you believe in for my mom.  I will let you know what is up when I know it, but there may be a bit of radio silence from me for a while.  Love you guys.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Guys, I'm sorry to be such a dramatic downer, but I have just been in contact with my dad and my mom may have suffered a stroke tonight.  I made him call 911 (yes, I had to make him; don't freakin' ask) and I am flying out tomorrow.  I've packed and DH will hold down the fort, so nothing to do at this moment but pace and wait.  Please, pray or send vibes or whatever you believe in for my mom.  I will let you know what is up when I know it, but there may be a bit of radio silence from me for a while.  Love you guys.



Thinking of you Mindi


----------



## ck21

Many hugs, Mindi!


----------



## MSO13

hugs Mindi and safe travels!


----------



## ouija board

Oh no, Mindi! Sending you and your parents many vibes.


----------



## scarf1

Good vibes and safe travels!


----------



## csshopper

Mindi, so very sorry to read your news. With you in spirit.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, safe travels. And massive virtual hugs!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Guys, I'm sorry to be such a dramatic downer, but I have just been in contact with my dad and my mom may have suffered a stroke tonight.  I made him call 911 (yes, I had to make him; don't freakin' ask) and I am flying out tomorrow.  I've packed and DH will hold down the fort, so nothing to do at this moment but pace and wait.  Please, pray or send vibes or whatever you believe in for my mom.  I will let you know what is up when I know it, but there may be a bit of radio silence from me for a while.  Love you guys.


So sorry to hear this.   I hope your mom gets the care she needs and that includes a back consultation.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

So, dear dogs, sleep wherever they please, because the night belongs to them. We squeeze in where we can. Because they are so good about not begging and only eating their ever-so-luscious Purina dog food and the occasional Milk Bones for a dance after supper, they allow us about 1/3 of the bed. I awake most days bent up like the number 4. La Coco spreads out so much that poor Mr beeble really has no legroom on his part of our bed.


----------



## nycmom

Oh no Mindi I'm so sorry...thinking about you and your family and sending vibes of course...


----------



## ouija board

Safe travels, Mindi. Keeping you and your family in my thoughts.

Beeble, 1/3 of the bed is not bad! Small price to pay for well behaved, sweet dogs.


----------



## MSO13

@Mindi B  I know you're traveling and having a stressful time but I thought you might want to know that the "likes" tally was moved to profile page only.  A little silly bright spot for you


----------



## bobkat1991

Hugs and good wishes to travel with, Mindi.  I hope all turns out well for you.


----------



## etoupebirkin

First world problems: 
Latest on my bathroom renovations.
The tub is too deep for the hall bathroom (my bathroom). We need to order another one. The thing that kills me is that this tub has a bow front. And I asked my contractor whether the depth would be a problem, he said no. So we ordered the damned thing. It's been installed--we'll sort of. I really liked it because it had a modern, clean line and a graceful shape. I am a bath-type girl.
At this point, I had three choices. Ferguson gave me two choices of replacements a Kohler and Mirabelle. I was not happy with either. So, I did some online research and ordered the same Kohler tub, but with air jets. There is an up charge with it. I am not completely thrilled with the visual design, but I got the jets which will be good for my back. So in the end, I won't look at the tub and think mistake -- yecch!!! This tub has a three-day lead time. Any other option would have a two-three month lead time, and the bathroom has already been demolitioned. I just could not wait any longer. It has already been close to 2.5 months for what should have been a 3-week job.

Did I say I can't wait for these idiots to be out of my house?!!!

Mindi, I've been thinking of you all day. I hope things are OK with your Mom. Sending hugs.


----------



## pursecrzy

*sildes drink and Xanax over to EB*


----------



## lulilu

I will say prayers for your mom, Mindi.  And for you in your trip and dealings with your parents.  Please update us if you get any time.


----------



## ck21

Continuing to send good thoughts, Mindi!


----------



## JulesB68

Dearest Mindi, vibes for safe travels & your mother's swift recovery. I hope they caught it in time. 

We're away and the Internet is dire here, but I'll send this drink over to help EB with her building problems. I think OB will have to supply the horse tranquillisers though!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Jules,
I wanna be where you're at!!! And that drunk looks mighty tempting.

Today's issue: The glass man showed up today, but no one told me to be home; the contractors weren't there either. So glass installation was rescheduled. Not my fault. Hopefully construction will resume later this week once the tub arrives.


----------



## ouija board

EB, isn't that so frustrating?? I had that happen with the cabinet guy when my kitchen was being redone. He showed up to install my cabinets but nobody thought to inform me, so the install had to be delayed a few weeks till he could fit me in the schedule again. I firmly believe that one needs a hefty supply of Xanax or strong booze to get through a remodel. 

Jules, I need to be where you are, drinking whatever you're drinking!! It's so freaking hot here, that the pavement looks like it's going to melt. 

Sending thoughts and vibes to Mindi and Momma Mindi!


----------



## Kyokei

Hello chat. Sorry to vent here but I needed a place:

I took my mom out to one of my favorite restaurants and for champagne yesterday to celebrate her birthday. Even though I wasn't feeling well, we had reservations and it was a birthday so I still went, figuring that I just felt bad because I've been having very vivid nightmares and have been unable to sleep lately. Well.... I had to leave early since I was feeling worse and worse, and I woke up today very sick.

I'm hoping this passes by tomorrow. I can't miss work that has to get done tomorrow and Wednesday.... There is no way I can not go in.

But I haven't been able to eat all day and feel terrible. I'm hoping it's a 24 hour thing and I wake up tomorrow feeling normal.


----------



## Keren16

Kyokei said:


> Hello chat. Sorry to vent here but I needed a place:
> 
> I took my mom out to one of my favorite restaurants and for champagne yesterday to celebrate her birthday. Even though I wasn't feeling well, we had reservations and it was a birthday so I still went, figuring that I just felt bad because I've been having very vivid nightmares and have been unable to sleep lately. Well.... I had to leave early since I was feeling worse and worse, and I woke up today very sick.
> 
> I'm hoping this passes by tomorrow. I can't miss work that has to get done tomorrow and Wednesday.... There is no way I can not go in.
> 
> But I haven't been able to eat all day and feel terrible. I'm hoping it's a 24 hour thing and I wake up tomorrow feeling normal.



Do you think you are having a form of a panic attack?  If so, it can be debilitating.  Maybe there were stressful events you suppressed that are now surfacing.  I am not a Psychiatrist.  I just know someone who had them.


----------



## Kyokei

Keren16 said:


> Do you think you are having a form of a panic attack?  If so, it can be debilitating.  Maybe there were stressful events you suppressed that are now surfacing.  I am not a Psychiatrist.  I just know someone who had them.


Hmm, I don't think so since I had a fever late last night into this afternoon. Thankfully it has subsided now, but I still feel sick.
Sometimes I have very bad dreams like that right before I'm about to get sick.
I just hope everything is normal by tomorrow.


----------



## Keren16

Kyokei said:


> Hmm, I don't think so since I had a fever late last night into this afternoon. Thankfully it has subsided now, but I still feel sick.
> Sometimes I have very bad dreams like that right before I'm about to get sick.
> I just hope everything is normal by tomorrow.



At least you may have the reason.  Please take care of yourself.  You might still be sick. It takes a few days to feel better.  Illnesses have to run their course.  When I get sick at first I think I'm imagining it.


----------



## gracekelly

etoupebirkin said:


> Jules,
> I wanna be where you're at!!! And that drunk looks mighty tempting.
> 
> Today's issue: The glass man showed up today, but no one told me to be home; the contractors weren't there either. So glass installation was rescheduled. Not my fault. Hopefully construction will resume later this week once the tub arrives.



Your remodel saga has been killing me.  I just have to say that these people are morons.  As a public service you should publish their names when it is over so they will not inflict themselves on any more people.


----------



## csshopper

Kyokei said:


> Hello chat. Sorry to vent here but I needed a place:
> 
> I took my mom out to one of my favorite restaurants and for champagne yesterday to celebrate her birthday. Even though I wasn't feeling well, we had reservations and it was a birthday so I still went, figuring that I just felt bad because I've been having very vivid nightmares and have been unable to sleep lately. Well.... I had to leave early since I was feeling worse and worse, and I woke up today very sick.
> 
> I'm hoping this passes by tomorrow. I can't miss work that has to get done tomorrow and Wednesday.... There is no way I can not go in.
> 
> But I haven't been able to eat all day and feel terrible. I'm hoping it's a 24 hour thing and I wake up tomorrow feeling normal.


Kyokei, sending you healing vibes. Being sick is bad enough, adding the pressure of demands at work makes it even more so. Hope you have sweet dreams (maybe of your next H purchase?) and get a peaceful night's sleep.


----------



## etoupebirkin

gracekelly said:


> Your remodel saga has been killing me.  I just have to say that these people are morons.  As a public service you should publish their names when it is over so they will not inflict themselves on any more people.


GK, Yes these guys are morons. They should have never taken on my project. It was way above their pay grade so to speak. But the owner of the company saw a double renovation and felt he hit the jackpot. Supposedly, he's done renovations for Washington Redskins players homes. I think he has a formula for renovations where you pick one from column a and another from column b, etc. And as you can see from the reno so far, my project is anything but cookie cutter. At the beginning, I said I did not want the bathrooms to look like a Marriott. (There's nothing wrong with Marriotts, but I wanted the bathrooms to reflect my design aesthetic.)

As for publishing their names, I want to finish it first and have a discussion of performance issues and corresponding deductions. If I do anything, I will publish a factual account of what occurred without any commentary from me and let readers come to their own conclusion. I do not wish a libel suit. It's likely that I'll also reach out to Angie's List senior management and tell them what occurred. I went with the company based on the fact that he was in their top 5% of contractors. Moral of the story, take Angie's List contractors with a large grain of salt. Which is really sad because the whole company's raison d'être is to have members avoid contractors like mine.


----------



## etoupebirkin

ouija board said:


> EB, isn't that so frustrating?? I had that happen with the cabinet guy when my kitchen was being redone. He showed up to install my cabinets but nobody thought to inform me, so the install had to be delayed a few weeks till he could fit me in the schedule again. I firmly believe that one needs a hefty supply of Xanax or strong booze to get through a remodel.
> 
> Jules, I need to be where you are, drinking whatever you're drinking!! It's so freaking hot here, that the pavement looks like it's going to melt.
> 
> Sending thoughts and vibes to Mindi and Momma Mindi!


Vitamin W has been my friend, bourbon, too! Last night I made myself a White Russian, yum!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Kyokei said:


> Hmm, I don't think so since I had a fever late last night into this afternoon. Thankfully it has subsided now, but I still feel sick.
> Sometimes I have very bad dreams like that right before I'm about to get sick.
> I just hope everything is normal by tomorrow.


Kyokei, if this doesn't get better today, perhaps you should see a doctor. Feel better soon. Get some rest if you can. And I hope work goes well, too.


----------



## pursecrzy

Kyokei said:


> Hmm, I don't think so since I had a fever late last night into this afternoon. Thankfully it has subsided now, but I still feel sick.
> Sometimes I have very bad dreams like that right before I'm about to get sick.
> I just hope everything is normal by tomorrow.



A flu has made the rounds in my area. It really hit the people who got it.


----------



## pursecrzy

etoupebirkin said:


> GK, Yes these guys are morons. They should have never taken on my project. It was way above their pay grade so to speak. But the owner of the company saw a double renovation and felt he hit the jackpot. Supposedly, he's done renovations for Washington Redskins players homes. I think he has a formula for renovations where you pick one from column a and another from column b, etc. And as you can see from the reno so far, my project is anything but cookie cutter. At the beginning, I said I did not want the bathrooms to look like a Marriott. (There's nothing wrong with Marriotts, but I wanted the bathrooms to reflect my design aesthetic.)
> 
> As for publishing their names, I want to finish it first and have a discussion of performance issues and corresponding deductions. If I do anything, I will publish a factual account of what occurred without any commentary from me and let readers come to their own conclusion. I do not wish a libel suit. It's likely that I'll also reach out to Angie's List senior management and tell them what occurred. I went with the company based on the fact that he was in their top 5% of contractors. Moral of the story, take Angie's List contractors with a large grain of salt. Which is really sad because the whole company's raison d'être is to have members avoid contractors like mine.



EB, I'm so sorry this is happening to you. 
I feel your renovation pain as we're also having issues with a contractor who didn't fulfil the contract.


----------



## etoupebirkin

pursecrzy said:


> EB, I'm so sorry this is happening to you.
> I feel your renovation pain as we're also having issues with a contractor who didn't fulfil the contract.


Purse, I'm sorry this is happening to you too!


----------



## mistikat

Just wanted to post an update from Mindi at her request. She says she and her mom are hanging in and that she can feel and appreciate the vibes and concern.


----------



## gracekelly

etoupebirkin said:


> GK, Yes these guys are morons. They should have never taken on my project. It was way above their pay grade so to speak. But the owner of the company saw a double renovation and felt he hit the jackpot. Supposedly, he's done renovations for Washington Redskins players homes. I think he has a formula for renovations where you pick one from column a and another from column b, etc. And as you can see from the reno so far, my project is anything but cookie cutter. At the beginning, I said I did not want the bathrooms to look like a Marriott. (There's nothing wrong with Marriotts, but I wanted the bathrooms to reflect my design aesthetic.)
> 
> As for publishing their names, I want to finish it first and have a discussion of performance issues and corresponding deductions. If I do anything, I will publish a factual account of what occurred without any commentary from me and let readers come to their own conclusion. I do not wish a libel suit. It's likely that I'll also reach out to Angie's List senior management and tell them what occurred. I went with the company based on the fact that he was in their top 5% of contractors. Moral of the story, take Angie's List contractors with a large grain of salt. Which is really sad because the whole company's raison d'être is to have members avoid contractors like mine.


TIA  Good plan. Over the years, I have had celebrity names thrown at me by contractors, plumbers, electricians. Living in LA, you can't avoid it.   I usually found that the ones with the highest BS meter reading were the ones to avoid.  One plumber who did do good work, labeled himself a "concierge plumber" and his claim to fame was helping his father renovate Gregory Peck's bathrooms.   The first thing he did for me worked out very well, the second never happened because he totally flaked out.  I just avoid anyone who feels the need to name drop.


----------



## pursecrzy

mistikat said:


> Just wanted to post an update from Mindi at her request. She says she and her mom are hanging in and that she can feel and appreciate the vibes and concern.



Thanks for the update Misti!


----------



## ouija board

Mistikat, thanks for letting us know!

Lol, concierge plumber! Haven't heard that one before. 

EB, it's unsettling to know that your contractor is top rated on Angie's List. Granted, your renovation isn't cookie cutter, but the mistakes that are happening are more to do with communication and organizational skills. I've been fortunate with my contractor, but he came highly recommended by neighbors who are generally very picky. I'll take that over celebrity name dropping any day!


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> TIA  Good plan. Over the years, I have had celebrity names thrown at me by contractors, plumbers, electricians. Living in LA, you can't avoid it.   I usually found that the ones with the highest BS meter reading were the ones to avoid.  One plumber who did do good work, labeled himself a "concierge plumber" and his claim to fame was helping his father renovate Gregory Peck's bathrooms.   The first thing he did for me worked out very well, the second never happened because he totally flaked out.  I just avoid anyone who feels the need to name drop.


Did your plumber say he was world class?  Narcissists can surely include a random plumber or two in their ranks.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

I have a good contractor story. Wanna hear?
My kitchen renovation was done by the design department of a kitchen appliance store. We went to purchase the appliances during a sale right after we purcahsed our home. We went to a very hoity-toity kitchen design studio and they, actually, couldn't be bothered, because I had the audacity to ask about buying appliances on our own. Said design studio has been our kitchen designer of choice since my grandparents built a home in the mid 1940s. The last house I built, they did our kitchen. When I had the nerve to ask about appliances, they kind of stopped liking me. Never called me. It could have been a nice job and I decided to go with Bray and Scarff. Well,  I could not have been happier with their designer, their neatness, their coming and going, their leaving our kitchen enclosed in heavy guage plastic once the demolition was complete. By demolition, I mean unscrewing everything from the wall and not hammering into countertops and cabinets. There was one cabinet I really hated because it made a horrible creaky noise, so I was allowed to demolish it. With a reverse screwdriver. This told me they had respect for my home; they might be able to repair and recycle my crappy old cabinets for people who would be happy to have them.
Anyway, the work was done on time, cleanly, quietly, and beautifully.  I picked an expensive custom acrylic shiny cabinet. I got a sparkly quartz counter. My built-in table and "pony-wall" was covered in a less glitzy quartz. The house was very "us." The kitchen is now very "us." The appliance rebates were turned in too early, so when they were finally installed, the salesman who sold them to me, made sure that they were re-submitted so I could have the correct amount of money they promised me. If I ever should need anything again, I would never hesitate to return to Bray and Scarff or refer my friends to them. 
I only hope that if any of you ladies or gentlemen have to deal with a kitchen designer or just to buy appliances, do not hesitate to call these lovely people.
I remain your faithful
beeble.


----------



## ck21

Love it, Beeble!  Good service is hard to find!


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> Did your plumber say he was world class?  Narcissists can surely include a random plumber or two in their ranks.


When he said concierge, my eyeballs were spinning so fast I may have missed him saying world class  Actually he totally lost me when he name dropped GP whilst putting a new  toilet.


----------



## eagle1002us

Balto Bag Lady said:


> I have a good contractor story. Wanna hear?
> My kitchen renovation was done by the design department of a kitchen appliance store. We went to purchase the appliances during a sale right after we purcahsed our home. We went to a very hoity-toity kitchen design studio and they, actually, couldn't be bothered, because I had the audacity to ask about buying appliances on our own. Said design studio has been our kitchen designer of choice since my grandparents built a home in the mid 1940s. The last house I built, they did our kitchen. When I had the nerve to ask about appliances, they kind of stopped liking me. Never called me. It could have been a nice job and I decided to go with Bray and Scarff. Well,  I could not have been happier with their designer, their neatness, their coming and going, their leaving our kitchen enclosed in heavy guage plastic once the demolition was complete. By demolition, I mean unscrewing everything from the wall and not hammering into countertops and cabinets. There was one cabinet I really hated because it made a horrible creaky noise, so I was allowed to demolish it. With a reverse screwdriver. This told me they had respect for my home; they might be able to repair and recycle my crappy old cabinets for people who would be happy to have them.
> Anyway, the work was done on time, cleanly, quietly, and beautifully.  I picked an expensive custom acrylic shiny cabinet. I got a sparkly quartz counter. My built-in table and "pony-wall" was covered in a less glitzy quartz. The house was very "us." The kitchen is now very "us." The appliance rebates were turned in too early, so when they were finally installed, the salesman who sold them to me, made sure that they were re-submitted so I could have the correct amount of money they promised me. If I ever should need anything again, I would never hesitate to return to Bray and Scarff or refer my friends to them.
> I only hope that if any of you ladies or gentlemen have to deal with a kitchen designer or just to buy appliances, do not hesitate to call these lovely people.
> I remain your faithful
> beeble.


Dear, dear faithful beeble, that is a great story.   I will try to remember your contractors.  Our kitchen will hopefully be done sometime in the next couple of years.  I wish it had a window but such is condo living.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> When he said concierge, my eyeballs were spinning so fast I may have missed him saying world class  Actually he totally lost me when he name dropped GP whilst putting a new  toilet.


Well, this shows how out of it I am.  GP?  Who is that?
(I lived for quite some time in LA.   Not being a sun worshipper I was never able to be one of the the tanned, blonde beautiful people.  When I surfaced in Michigan I felt right.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> Well, this shows how out of it I am.  GP?  Who is that?
> (I lived for quite some time in LA.   Not being a sun worshipper I was never able to be one of the the tanned, blonde beautiful people.  When I surfaced in Michigan I felt right.


Gregory Peck, and the fact that the actor had been dead for years when he said it, made me think that the boastful comment was all the more pathetic.


----------



## lulilu

gracekelly said:


> When he said concierge, my eyeballs were spinning so fast I may have missed him saying world class  Actually he totally lost me when he name dropped GP *whilst* putting a new  toilet.


Is this word something you brought home from your holiday in Ireland, or did you always say this?  Sounds like my British cousins.


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> Is this word something you brought home from your holiday in Ireland, or did you always say this?  Sounds like my British cousins.


I always say it.  It probably comes from my grandparent's Scottish houseman who took care of me from the time I was a baby.  I never really thought about it before now, but _whilst _we are on the subject of my trip to Ireland...the words and phrases  I brought back are...perfect...lovely...and we will get it all sorted out...  They were in every sentence uttered!


----------



## lulilu

I love those phrases to  GK!


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> Guys, I'm sorry to be such a dramatic downer, but I have just been in contact with my dad and my mom may have suffered a stroke tonight.  I made him call 911 (yes, I had to make him; don't freakin' ask) and I am flying out tomorrow.  I've packed and DH will hold down the fort, so nothing to do at this moment but pace and wait.  Please, pray or send vibes or whatever you believe in for my mom.  I will let you know what is up when I know it, but there may be a bit of radio silence from me for a while.  Love you guys.



Mindi 
You are so kind to everyone on this forum.  All the goodness you have dispensed is coming back to you multiplied.


----------



## csshopper

Cordeliere said:


> Mindi
> You are so kind to everyone on this forum.  All the goodness you have dispensed is coming back to you multiplied.


Cordy, agree with you whole heartedly!
And am tagging on to this message to ask you to please ignore the response I attempted to make to your great post in Cafe about Glasgow.  Jeez. this new format can be a challenge. I think my comments ended up somewhere in the middle of your post and the more I tried to edit and correct, the worse it got.  All I wanted to say is please keep posting. Your travel notes are a joy to read. Some spark a memory and others make me want to go there and do that too. Now, as Mindi might say, Back to our originally scheduled program!

Thanks to our great Mod, Misti, who cleaned up my mess in the Cafe and deleted me. Note to self: pay attention, close attention, when attempting to reply to a long post. An Old brain quits before the end is reached......


----------



## JulesB68

Just checking in to see if there's any update on Mindi and her mother, before this internet chucks me off again. Many vibes and lots of hugs & kisses ~~~~~~~xoxo~~~~~~~


----------



## lulilu

Me too.  Mindi, if you are reading the forum, please know we continue to keep you and your mom in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bobkat1991

Wishing you and your Mom all the best, Mindi.  I know it is a VERY trying time!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Me three, too.
Sending hugs and healing thoughts to Mindi and her Mom!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## csshopper

Me. too Mindi. Think of you often and sending


----------



## ck21

Me too!  Thinking of you, Mindi!


----------



## eagle1002us

Hang in there, Mindi!


----------



## ouija board

Add my vibes to all those going out to Mindi!

I've had my hands full with a new furry addition to our household. DD has been begging for a new pet, in order of priority: baby sister, balled python, bearded dragon, or kitten. We went with the kitten [emoji28]


----------



## eagle1002us

ouija board said:


> Add my vibes to all those going out to Mindi!
> 
> I've had my hands full with a new furry addition to our household. DD has been begging for a new pet, in order of priority: baby sister, balled python, bearded dragon, or kitten. We went with the kitten [emoji28]


What is a bearded dragon?   I am afraid to ask what the balled python is.


----------



## ouija board

The bearded dragon is a small, lizard type of reptile that's supposedly ideal for a first reptile pet, but they eat crickets..which means I get to keep crickets as pets as well. The python is a small snake. No and no. I love that DD is interested in unusual pets, but I'm not taking on those critters until she is old enough to take care of them entirely on her own.


----------



## rainneday

Mindi B said:


> Guys, I'm sorry to be such a dramatic downer, but I have just been in contact with my dad and my mom may have suffered a stroke tonight.  I made him call 911 (yes, I had to make him; don't freakin' ask) and I am flying out tomorrow.  I've packed and DH will hold down the fort, so nothing to do at this moment but pace and wait.  Please, pray or send vibes or whatever you believe in for my mom.  I will let you know what is up when I know it, but there may be a bit of radio silence from me for a while.  Love you guys.



Mindi, I am sending you loads of healing and comforting vibes. Much love.


----------



## werner

Mindi, Sending you manna from heaven and every wish you need. Have been through this....One day at a time...sometimes an hour or less....we love you


----------



## chaneljewel

Praying for your mom and you, Mindi.  Take care of yourself too as this puts a lot of extra stress on you. 

EB, what a mess with the contractor.   The one we used last year had some issues but nothing like you've described. He worked alone a lot so was totally responsible for most jobs.  I think that helped.  It was a huge relief to have it finished though.


----------



## etoupebirkin

If the project is not done by Aug.9, then DH is going to get involved. And did I mention, he's one of the best litigators in the US?
I really just want the project to be done.

DD is coming home tomorrow. She is going to Europe with some of her HS friends. One of the people in her group just got accepted to Yale Medical School. These girls are so accomplished. Another one of of her friends is also breaking barriers in Physics. I think the best money I ever spent was on her HS education. These girls want to make a difference and I could not be prouder of all of them!


----------



## eagle1002us

ouija board said:


> The bearded dragon is a small, lizard type of reptile that's supposedly ideal for a first reptile pet, but they eat crickets..which means I get to keep crickets as pets as well. The python is a small snake. No and no. I love that DD is interested in unusual pets, but I'm not taking on those critters until she is old enough to take care of them entirely on her own.


If I remember correctly, some young boy we knew got a tiny komodo dragon from the pet store.   I find this hard to believe.  Out in the wild dragons drool and their drool is apparently loaded with bacteria.  I guess they are sort of analogous to pet turtles that carry salmonella.


----------



## ck21

Still sending lots and lots of vibes to Mindi!!

There may just be a bit of movement on the job front.  Meeting on Friday...more to come!!


----------



## JulesB68

Ooh, great news CK! Fingers crossed for Friday. 

Home from holiday lighter than I went away due to some dodgy seafood! Given how much food we consumed at the beginning of the holiday, that's quite a result (trying to look on the bright side!). 
Now have to turn around a mountain of washing for holiday part deux in France next week! Both holidays seem to be revolving around DH's cycling. Hoping the retail opportunities will be better on the next trip!


----------



## csshopper

JulesB68 said:


> Ooh, great news CK! Fingers crossed for Friday.
> 
> Home from holiday lighter than I went away due to some dodgy seafood! Given how much food we consumed at the beginning of the holiday, that's quite a result (trying to look on the bright side!).
> Now have to turn around a mountain of washing for holiday part deux in France next week! Both holidays seem to be revolving around DH's cycling. Hoping the retail opportunities will be better on the next trip!



jules, maybe you'll be somewhere in France with TGV service to Paris?????  

Having experienced it also, can only say IMO the absolute worst food poisoning is spoiled sea food and dealing with it as it comes back up.....again, again and again!


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> Still sending lots and lots of vibes to Mindi!!
> 
> There may just be a bit of movement on the job front.  Meeting on Friday...more to come!!


ck- every single body part possible is crossed for good luck for you on Friday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Just catching up on this thread & sending positive thoughts to you Mindi, your Mom & your family!!

Hang in there sweet girl....


----------



## JulesB68

csshopper said:


> jules, maybe you'll be somewhere in France with TGV service to Paris?????
> 
> Having experienced it also, can only say IMO the absolute worst food poisoning is spoiled sea food and dealing with it as it comes back up.....again, again and again!



Don't worry CSS, I know where all the H boutiques are in the South too! We were in Sardinia last week and before we left I sent DH a pic of the google map showing a 4 hour drive to the only H on the island from where we were staying and he replied that he was slipping, as he thought he'd managed to book somewhere where there wasn't an H, lol!


----------



## csshopper

JulesB68 said:


> Don't worry CSS, I know where all the H boutiques are in the South too! We were in Sardinia last week and before we left I sent DH a pic of the google map showing a 4 hour drive to the only H on the island from where we were staying and he replied that he was slipping, as he thought he'd managed to book somewhere where there wasn't an H, lol!



Had a lovely visit to the Avignon H several years ago. Was the only person shopping at the time and the SA seemed delighted to have company, and a sale.


----------



## lulilu

CK, that's pretty exciting news!  Of course, I want to know if you are going to a meeting and what you will wear.  lol
Mindi, so many positive thoughts coming your way.
OB, DD2 had some huge lizard (brought home from college as she knew I would never buy somethng like that) and kept it in her room with the door closed.  Yech.  She actually had 2, seriatim, and then gave up when the second died.  Not so easy to care for.


----------



## ouija board

JulesB68 said:


> Don't worry CSS, I know where all the H boutiques are in the South too! We were in Sardinia last week and before we left I sent DH a pic of the google map showing a 4 hour drive to the only H on the island from where we were staying and he replied that he was slipping, as he thought he'd managed to book somewhere where there wasn't an H, lol!



Lol, he needs to up his game. 4 hour drive is nothing! But beware, you may find yourself in a remote no man's land for your next vacation! Sorry to hear about the food poisoning. The only good thing to come of that is the weight loss. 

Ck, great news! 

Still sending vibes and good thoughts to Mindi and family [emoji173]️


----------



## JulesB68

OB, what's the new Chat furball called? We need pics too!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Well today was quite a day at work.
To wit, my Hermes Silkin wallet got stolen. And I saw the a**hole that did it. 
I was putting the final touches on a proposal that was originally due today but got postponed to tomorrow. I went to the copier to pick up the final draft (70-75 steps from my office) and I come back to my office to see a man bending over behind my desk by my purse. I have never seen this individual before, but I knew _exactly_ what he was doing. So I say, "Hey! Why are you in my office. Can I help you? He says, he's looking for Kathleen. I say her office is a couple doors down from mine. I immediately go to my purse (Argile 32 Kelly) and notice my wallet missing, so I yell, "Hey you stole my wallet!" at the top of my lungs. The man bolts around the corner to the stair well with a couple of colleagues in hot pursuit. The robber gets to the car and peels through the parking lot, driving over a berm and a sidewalk to get away.

Meanwhile, this Kelly wallet has in it:

a Metro Card with 60¢ on it
about $4.00 in change / no $ bills
the fob to my office (now cancelled)
some keys (the locks are being changed)
lots of business cards
My NM credit card. Immediately cancelled.
I am truly thankful that:

I was unhurt, my office has a glass front and he could have bashed my head against the glass.
My Kelly was not stolen
My Rose Lipstick Calvi was not stolen (It held my cards and cash)
He really got nothing of value
I have to say my colleague are awesome. Two young men went and chased the offender to the parking lot. A colleague went down with me on the elevator and called 911. Others in my office did as well. People tried to take video. Others pictures. We got pics of the van and are tracking down the plate. I am touched beyond words by my co-workers courage and compassion.


----------



## nycmom

Oh no how awful! I am so glad you are okay!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Well today was quite a day at work.
> To wit, my Hermes Silkin wallet got stolen. And I saw the a**hole that did it.
> I was putting the final touches on a proposal that was originally due today but got postponed to tomorrow. I went to the copier to pick up the final draft (70-75 steps from my office) and I come back to my office to see a man bending over behind my desk by my purse. I have never seen this individual before, but I knew _exactly_ what he was doing. So I say, "Hey! Why are you in my office. Can I help you? He says, he's looking for Kathleen. I say her office is a couple doors down from mine. I immediately go to my purse (Argile 32 Kelly) and notice my wallet missing, so I yell, "Hey you stole my wallet!" at the top of my lungs. The man bolts around the corner to the stair well with a couple of colleagues in hot pursuit. The robber gets to the car and peels through the parking lot, driving over a berm and a sidewalk to get away.
> 
> Meanwhile, this Kelly wallet has in it:
> 
> a Metro Card with 60¢ on it
> about $4.00 in change / no $ bills
> the fob to my office (now cancelled)
> some keys (the locks are being changed)
> lots of business cards
> My NM credit card. Immediately cancelled.
> I am truly thankful that:
> 
> I was unhurt, my office has a glass front and he could have bashed my head against the glass.
> My Kelly was not stolen
> My Rose Lipstick Calvi was not stolen (It held my cards and cash)
> He really got nothing of value
> I have to say my colleague are awesome. Two young men went and chased the offender to the parking lot. A colleague went down with me on the elevator and called 911. Others in my office did as well. People tried to take video. Others pictures. We got pics of the van and are tracking down the plate. I am touched beyond words by my co-workers courage and compassion.


Good for you!


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> Well today was quite a day at work.
> To wit, my Hermes Silkin wallet got stolen. And I saw the a**hole that did it.
> I was putting the final touches on a proposal that was originally due today but got postponed to tomorrow. I went to the copier to pick up the final draft (70-75 steps from my office) and I come back to my office to see a man bending over behind my desk by my purse. I have never seen this individual before, but I knew _exactly_ what he was doing. So I say, "Hey! Why are you in my office. Can I help you? He says, he's looking for Kathleen. I say her office is a couple doors down from mine. I immediately go to my purse (Argile 32 Kelly) and notice my wallet missing, so I yell, "Hey you stole my wallet!" at the top of my lungs. The man bolts around the corner to the stair well with a couple of colleagues in hot pursuit. The robber gets to the car and peels through the parking lot, driving over a berm and a sidewalk to get away.
> 
> Meanwhile, this Kelly wallet has in it:
> 
> a Metro Card with 60¢ on it
> about $4.00 in change / no $ bills
> the fob to my office (now cancelled)
> some keys (the locks are being changed)
> lots of business cards
> My NM credit card. Immediately cancelled.
> I am truly thankful that:
> 
> I was unhurt, my office has a glass front and he could have bashed my head against the glass.
> My Kelly was not stolen
> My Rose Lipstick Calvi was not stolen (It held my cards and cash)
> He really got nothing of value
> I have to say my colleague are awesome. Two young men went and chased the offender to the parking lot. A colleague went down with me on the elevator and called 911. Others in my office did as well. People tried to take video. Others pictures. We got pics of the van and are tracking down the plate. I am touched beyond words by my co-workers courage and compassion.



so glad you weren't hurt EB!


----------



## pursecrzy

I'm so sorry to hear that EB. I hope the police get the guy. 

CK- hope the meeting goes well!

Mindi- thinking of you.


----------



## scarf1

etoupebirkin said:


> Well today was quite a day at work.
> To wit, my Hermes Silkin wallet got stolen. And I saw the a**hole that did it.
> I was putting the final touches on a proposal that was originally due today but got postponed to tomorrow. I went to the copier to pick up the final draft (70-75 steps from my office) and I come back to my office to see a man bending over behind my desk by my purse. I have never seen this individual before, but I knew _exactly_ what he was doing. So I say, "Hey! Why are you in my office. Can I help you? He says, he's looking for Kathleen. I say her office is a couple doors down from mine. I immediately go to my purse (Argile 32 Kelly) and notice my wallet missing, so I yell, "Hey you stole my wallet!" at the top of my lungs. The man bolts around the corner to the stair well with a couple of colleagues in hot pursuit. The robber gets to the car and peels through the parking lot, driving over a berm and a sidewalk to get away.
> 
> Meanwhile, this Kelly wallet has in it:
> 
> a Metro Card with 60¢ on it
> about $4.00 in change / no $ bills
> the fob to my office (now cancelled)
> some keys (the locks are being changed)
> lots of business cards
> My NM credit card. Immediately cancelled.
> I am truly thankful that:
> 
> I was unhurt, my office has a glass front and he could have bashed my head against the glass.
> My Kelly was not stolen
> My Rose Lipstick Calvi was not stolen (It held my cards and cash)
> He really got nothing of value
> I have to say my colleague are awesome. Two young men went and chased the offender to the parking lot. A colleague went down with me on the elevator and called 911. Others in my office did as well. People tried to take video. Others pictures. We got pics of the van and are tracking down the plate. I am touched beyond words by my co-workers courage and compassion.


Terrible event, but so glad you are OK!


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsOwen3 said:


> so glad you weren't hurt EB!



That's why I did not immediately accuse the man. He did not have the Kelly in hand. I had my e-ring, ruby band and other expensive jewelry on — he could have easily bashed my head against the wall or glass and made off with truly valuable things. The silkin wallet was the smaller size, so it was not truly expensive. All in all, not pleasant. But it could have been far worse. 

That is not to say I won't prosecute the guy if given the opportunity.


----------



## csshopper

eb, so thankful you are OK! Got the shivers reading this, certainly someone with brazz balz. The up side is he got a lot more notice than he ever expected and, hopefully, can be apprehended. The police who update our Neighborhood Watch group monthly tell us  99% of such incidents are perpetrated by people in need of quick cash or goods to convert into money for drugs. Bottom line, not the most stable population.

Sounds like a night where a good bottle of wine would be an antidote?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thanks CSS. I'm glad I did not truly confront the man. No sense getting into the hospital over a wallet. The Kelly bag might have been another story though.


----------



## katekluet

Glad you're ok and have such great coworkers...hope they catch and punish the sob.


----------



## ck21

How scary, EB!  

Lulilu-Plan for Friday meeting is a hot pink dress, black open toe shoes.  The person I'm meeting will be in jeans.  I hope to look polished and capable without looking too formal.

Long day today...hoping for an easier day tomorrow!


----------



## ouija board

EB, that's terrible! It takes some nerve to go right into your office when you step out for a moment. Thank goodness he didn't hurt you or anyone else in your office...OR realize the value of your purse! 

Jules, the new furball has been christened Cocoa, short for Hot Cocoa with Marshmallows. Coincidentally, the same name as DD's favorite beverage. Pictures, hmmm, that would require furball to stand still for two seconds. I've got pictures of her nostrils (sniffing the camera on my phone), the side of her eye, a blur of grey tabby fur, but no actual photo of said cat. Check back in a year when she's fatter and slower, lol!

Lulilu, my track record with fish is pretty poor, so I don't hold out much hope for keeping reptiles alive. Now, cats on the other hand, I can handle them!


----------



## JulesB68

EB, I'm so sorry to hear what happened to you, and thank god it wasn't worse. The main thing is you weren't physically harmed. How on earth did the man get into your office in the first place? Was it a delivery courier or something? Did they not target anyone else? Hope that they weren't following you, if they spotted you carrying your Kelly. On the bright side, sounds like you work with some pretty awesome colleagues!

OB, love the name! A very 'sweet' addition to the Chat menagerie! You'll have to take pictures when she's sleeping!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I do wonder-worry about being targeted. My office mates are awesome. Here is a picture that was taken. 

My office mate and this other car blocked this exit, so the crook drove like a madman across the parking lot, drove over a berm and a sidewalk to escape.

This is a meme that went around the office.


----------



## JulesB68

That photo's so clear it must enable the police to work out the licence plate details. Hopefully it wasn't stolen and they can track down the sob!
Talking of licence plate details, DH has just phoned to say that he's had a call from the insurance company, who told him someone has used my mini's registration on a note left on a car that had been crashed into. Fortunately in a place I have never been to, so hopefully won't be to difficult to argue it wasn't me. Plus they signed it something like Ima Berk! Sorry for the person that was hit though.


----------



## Mindi B

I am back home!  I think I left things better than I found them.  Not good, exactly, but better.  Mom has improved greatly from a week ago.  She is not where I want her to be, and of course that may be the new normal, but at least the really terrifying deficits that I found upon my arrival have receded.  The medical Powers That Be don't think she had a stroke, but as to what she did have?  Shoulder shrugging from the doctors.  Oy.  Big changes must occur with regard to my folks' life choices, and this will be challenging for all of us, but I am hoping against hope that the recent cluster-mess that I waded through last week will be a wake-up call for mom and dad.  DH was a rock.  It was the single worst week of my adult life.  Onward.
All of you here on tPF--my beloved Chatsters, and the many wonderful lurkers who reached out to me via PMs--I literally haven't the words to thank you (rare for me, I know).  Your words of support and encouragement were so needed and so appreciated.  You are generous, empathetic, lovely people, each and every one of you, and I thank you from the bottom of my heart.
As I catch up, may I say: ck, you GO in your hot-pink dress!  EB, thank goodness it wasn't worse and I hope the po-po get this jerk!  And welcome, Cocoa!
I am going to sleep now.


----------



## Dawn72

Welcome back Mindi!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, Glad things are OK. Still sending you lots of vibes for your Mom. Dealing with this kind of stuff is so draining. One of the many great things about TPF is that it takes your mind off your troubles. And Chat ladies have so much wisdom.

(((Hugs))) I really need to get to the office. Perhaps I'll pick up some donuts on the way in.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi, so good to hear from you. Continued vibes of support for you and your family as you continue on this journey


----------



## JulesB68

So glad to hear the situation has improved Mindi. Go get some well deserved rest!


----------



## pug*shoes

Hopped onto the forum for a bit and wanted to send good thoughts to the Chat peeps and saw a bit of what was going on.

Mindi, hope all is going well with your parents, sending good vibes to you 

EB, so glad you were not hurt, but what a creepy thought that the person got into your office. Hope they catch him 

Good luck ck on the job prospects 

And yay OB! A new kitten, how fun


----------



## mistikat

Glad to see Mindi and Pugs posting. Good vibes to all who need them.


----------



## csshopper

ob, My Cocoa says "welcome" to Chat to your Cocoa!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 !
She would love to play. Having moved from property where squirrels were in abundance to a place where only a random one sometimes wanders in off the golf course she is reduced to carrying her stuffed squeaky one.  However, I think she may have memory of the time a few years ago in the other yard when she executed one of her 3' vertical leaps and snatched a young one who had ventured too far down an oak tree trunk to taunt her. Cocoa bolted for the house, through the doggie door and under the dining room table. I bolted for the garage and the heavy leather garden gloves worn when pruning roses and back to the dining room, unsure of what I would find. She dropped the little squirrel, who was stunned, but not injured (thank goodness for obedience training!). I retrieved it and put it in a secured side yard area to recuperate.  Within an hour it was gone, probably avoiding our yard forevermore!
(Sorry for the huge picture, I'm on a learning curve here)


----------



## pug*shoes

Hi Misti! Hope all is well *waves*  (I hope that smilie still works...)

CSS, great picture of Cocoa, puglets said she looks fab with the lil squirrel


----------



## mistikat

pug*shoes said:


> Hi Misti! Hope all is well *waves*  (I hope that smilie still works...)
> 
> CSS, great picture of Cocoa, puglets said she looks fab with the lil squirrel



You realize this is the opportune moment for pics of pugs in tuxes... (that could be an IG handle ... just saying.)


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, I'm so glad you're unharmed!  I have to say, your coworkers rock!


----------



## csshopper

mistikat said:


> You realize this is the opportune moment for pics of pugs in tuxes... (that could be an IG handle ... just saying.)


Yes, yes, pugs in tuxes, pics please. Saw a black kitty in another thread in sports gear. 


pug*shoes said:


> Hi Misti! Hope all is well *waves*  (I hope that smilie still works...)
> 
> CSS, great picture of Cocoa, puglets said she looks fab with the lil squirrel


Cocoa says "thanks for the compliment. She really likes her new groomer!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, I can only imagine how happy you are to be home.  Your mom and dad are very forunate to have you as their advocate.  One of my dearest friends is going through something simialiar with her mother, but in her case, I'm afraid she's going to end up in court having her mom declared incompetent to handle her own affairs.  She is refusing help from her children, and is having very serious cognitive issues.  It can be so sad when our parents are unable to care for themselves.  And of course, you already know how frustrating it can be trying to help.  I'm happy you had a reasonably successful week!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Waving to Pugsy!!!!!

CK, can't wait to hear about Friday!   

CSS, your Cocoa is precious!  

I'm experiencing my first flea infestation in literally years.  I think I have it under control in my own house and dogs, but I've heard from my neighbors they're having issues, as well.  We're considering having the entire neighborhood treated.  Gosh, I hate doing that.  All that crap ends in the fround water.


----------



## pug*shoes

mistikat said:


> You realize this is the opportune moment for pics of pugs in tuxes... (that could be an IG handle ... just saying.)


Puglets never turn down a request of them rocking their bowties ... And lol at IG handle, I may have to look into what the whole IG thing is (I know, I know... I'm so behind on technology)  

Ok pics from phone are too large to upload... Puglets will have their secretary (me) work on it and get back to you...


----------



## pug*shoes

Cavalier Girl said:


> Waving to Pugsy!!!!!
> 
> CK, can't wait to hear about Friday!
> 
> CSS, your Cocoa is precious!
> 
> I'm experiencing my first flea infestation in literally years.  I think I have it under control in my own house and dogs, but I've heard from my neighbors they're having issues, as well.  We're considering having the entire neighborhood treated.  Gosh, I hate doing that.  All that crap ends in the fround water.



HUGS CG 

Ugh, sorry about the fleas, that is so frustrating. Hope it sorts out soon.


----------



## lulilu

Yikes!  I look away for a day and so much has gone down.
Mindi, welcome home!  You must be emotionally and physically exhausted.  I hope you are able to get your parents to see their needs more clearly.
EB, that is really upsetting.  Thank goodness you were not alone.  I take it this was after your receptionist left?  I am used to being in secured/monitored offices and buildings, but when I was just out of college someone stole my bag in a similar situation.  At least I didn't witness it.  Just lost everything in the bag, including the cash from my paycheck (I guess the thief was "shopping" on payday).  Still gives me the shivers.
OB lol about the inability to photograph Cocoa.  It is hard to get my puppies too.  I laughed about the nose photos == "watcha doing?"
I hope everyone has a calm, relaxing summer week.

Oh, I have good news.  DD2, will be a former Marine sargent in about 24 hours, and flying home.  He lands early Thursday afternoon, totally ours again.  I will lose him to NYC soon thereafter, but it's a whole lot closer than Hawaii or Korea.  And he will be a subway ride away from DS1.


----------



## Mindi B

Yes, lulilu, I am.  Feeling disheartened, disconnected, and generally weird (well, weirder than normal, anyway).  This morning, my parents have already skipped an appointment I made for them before I left and I can see the writing on the wall.  Fortunately I am too drained right now to feel frustration or despair.  I spent a week fixing, adjusting, entreating, explaining, organizing, cleaning, scheduling, mediating, reassuring, gathering info, talking to doctors, holding hands, having heart-to-hearts and holding my tongue.  I lost five pounds in nine days.
I won't quit trying, but I need to adjust my expectations.


----------



## bobkat1991

You have an ongoing heartache, Mindi B, and I will do what I can to support you here.  This will be a marathon, not a sprint.

EB...SO glad you were not hurt!!  How frightening!


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi


----------



## lulilu

Mindi B said:


> Yes, lulilu, I am.  Feeling disheartened, disconnected, and generally weird (well, weirder than normal, anyway).  This morning, my parents have already skipped an appointment I made for them before I left and I can see the writing on the wall.  Fortunately I am too drained right now to feel frustration or despair.  I spent a week fixing, adjusting, entreating, explaining, organizing, cleaning, scheduling, mediating, reassuring, gathering info, talking to doctors, holding hands, having heart-to-hearts and holding my tongue.  I lost five pounds in nine days.
> I won't quit trying, but I need to adjust my expectations.


Whoa, skipping the appointment was a clear signal from them.  That is wrong of them.  I am sorry about that.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> Yes, lulilu, I am.  Feeling disheartened, disconnected, and generally weird (well, weirder than normal, anyway).  This morning, my parents have already skipped an appointment I made for them before I left and I can see the writing on the wall.  Fortunately I am too drained right now to feel frustration or despair.  I spent a week fixing, adjusting, entreating, explaining, organizing, cleaning, scheduling, mediating, reassuring, gathering info, talking to doctors, holding hands, having heart-to-hearts and holding my tongue.  I lost five pounds in nine days.
> I won't quit trying, but I need to adjust my expectations.



Mindi, i just had a thought. I think it's time to get a social worker involved. There are private services for social workers who specialize in eldercare. They can do wonders, and the costs are generally not too prohibitive. We used these types of services with my Mom in the years before she passed. They were a godsend to my Dad.

Sending you vibes!!!


----------



## Mindi B

I reread my last post and I think it was rather melodramatic and self-indulgent.  bobkat, you are exactly right, and to extend your metaphor, it's like I'm at mile two of my marathon and already moaning about how long I've been running.  I need to pace myself and toughen up a bit.
EB, I'ma gonna PM you; thanks!


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> I reread my last post and I think it was rather melodramatic and self-indulgent.  bobkat, you are exactly right, and to extend your metaphor, it's like I'm at mile two of my marathon and already moaning about how long I've been running.  I need to pace myself and toughen up a bit.
> EB, I'ma gonna PM you; thanks!


Don't be so hard on yourself.   You're entitled to blow off steam.  You just came back from a really intense trip.   I know someone who used a slew of nurses to care for his father.  Worked out as well or better than putting him in an expensive facility.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, I'm glad you're back! So very sorry that after all your time and emotional effort, your parents still missed the appointment. Such a frustrating time. Take care of yourself, and rest up for whatever happens next. Sending you hugs and many vibes [emoji173]️

Pugsy!! Smooches to the puglets from the fur kids over here. [emoji190][emoji250]

Css, my Cocoa says hi to your Cocoa! She'd like to know where she can get one of those squeaky squirrels. The little toy mice that I got her suddenly pale in comparison. 

CG, ugh, sorry to hear about the fleas! They are a constant problem here, with really no beginning or end to flea season. I usually keep my dog on flea prevention year round, just because I'm so paranoid about getting them in my house.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> I reread my last post and I think it was rather melodramatic and self-indulgent.  bobkat, you are exactly right, and to extend your metaphor, it's like I'm at mile two of my marathon and already moaning about how long I've been running.  I need to pace myself and toughen up a bit.
> EB, I'ma gonna PM you; thanks!


Mindi. "melodramatic" "self-indulgent" ???? NO.   Realistic and Candid.  Plus what eagle said, Don't be so hard on yourself. We are all here for you when you need to let it rip!


----------



## csshopper

ouija board said:


> Mindi, I'm glad you're back! So very sorry that after all your time and emotional effort, your parents still missed the appointment. Such a frustrating time. Take care of yourself, and rest up for whatever happens next. Sending you hugs and many vibes [emoji173]️
> 
> Pugsy!! Smooches to the puglets from the fur kids over here. [emoji190][emoji250]
> 
> Css, my Cocoa says hi to your Cocoa! She'd like to know where she can get one of those squeaky squirrels. The little toy mice that I got her suddenly pale in comparison.
> 
> CG, ugh, sorry to hear about the fleas! They are a constant problem here, with really no beginning or end to flea season. I usually keep my dog on flea prevention year round, just because I'm so paranoid about getting them in my house.



Cocoa's toys come from Amazon, the line is "American Classics" and the critters come in different sizes. Her goal is squeaker removal and it takes her a long time to get this brand ripped.  She's had duck, goose, rabbit, squirrel and my favorite, hedgehog, because it is so chubby it takes even longer for her to get to the squeaker. When I see bits of fluff on a toy, and I check them daily, I know it's time to monitor her play and have a replacement handy.


----------



## JulesB68

Betty's the same; new toys are usually de-squeaked within 5 minutes of getting a new toy. If she has opened up a hole to get it out I'll usually sew it up if it's worth saving and then she's fine with the toy. Really hates those squeakers!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, 
I PMed you back. 
Can I be a horrible person? I'm wishing fleas on the person who stole my wallet. CG, thanks for the thought!!!


----------



## JulesB68

EB, I'm sure we can find worse plagues to wish on this person than fleas!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, all.  I am glad that post didn't read as badly to you as it did to me!
EB has set me on a potentially fruitful course.  As usual, Chat is a font of wisdom!
Also, EB, wishing fleas on a brazen thief is about as far from horrible as I can imagine.  It's pretty darn generous, in fact.  I would have more, er, imaginative wishes for this creep. 
What is it with dogs and squeakers?!  HenHen goes after the squeaker in his wee squeaky beaver toys.  He has a duck, a bear, a frog, and a beaver, but _only_ the beaver is routinely eviscerated. (As usual for Henry, he manages to mildly subvert normal canine behavior.  A walking deviation from the doggy norm, that's HenHen.)


----------



## JulesB68

Mindi, after what you've gone through, I can't blame you for being so exasperated with your parents. Melodramatic posts are quite welcome! (Not that it was!)


----------



## Mindi B

LOL, Jules, I just posted the same thought about EB's thief's punishment!  Let's go off in that corner and plot evil together!  And thanks.


----------



## JulesB68

You'll have to be Dastardly as I do a very good Muttley impression!


----------



## Mindi B

Done! (insert your Muttley wheezy chuckle here!)


----------



## etoupebirkin

Love you guys!!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Also, you don't know _where_ I wish said fleas to infest. I'll let your imagination wander.


----------



## Mindi B

This is a good point. . . . 
ETA:  Where, oh where, is the pondering smiley?


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> Also, you don't know _where_ I wish said fleas to infest. I'll let your imagination wander.



Well, as long as we're spreading fleas, and their resulting misery around,  save a few for your numpty contractor,  eb.....but only on HIS premises and after he's finished your job..........how's it going this week?


----------



## JulesB68




----------



## JulesB68

Sorry, that didn't work! How do you post a gif?!


----------



## ouija board

etoupebirkin said:


> Also, you don't know _where_ I wish said fleas to infest. I'll let your imagination wander.



Oooh, good one. But I still say fleas are too easy to get rid of. Throw in scabies and maybe head lice for good measure.


----------



## Mindi B

Suddenly I'm all itchy. . . .


----------



## JulesB68

ouija board said:


> Oooh, good one. But I still say fleas are too easy to get rid of. Throw in scabies and maybe head lice for good measure.



Just _head_ lice???!!! With EB's post earlier I kept trying to remember which frat party film it was in the 80's with the boys in the swimming pool! 
*_passes calamine lotion to Mindi_*


----------



## etoupebirkin

csshopper said:


> Well, as long as we're spreading fleas, and their resulting misery around,  save a few for your numpty contractor,  eb.....but only on HIS premises and after he's finished your job..........how's it going this week?


Well the tub was largely installed yesterday. It was open at the side where I assume the motor is... Lord knows what will or won't happen today.

Mindi, if you want a diversion/chuckle, I started a thread below the sticky. My closet and renovation from Rocket and Rosie's perspective.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> Suddenly I'm all itchy. . . .


There is the term, "jock itch!!!"
I like the scabies and lice additions too. Ahh poetic justice.


----------



## lulilu

ach!  I am now itching all over -- off to the shower.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi, good to hear from you and don't beat yourself up-it's a lot of emotions and feelings to sort through. My dad is still quite young but is dealing with myriad health issues including his impending loss of vision in one eye. He refuses to stop driving-totally terrifying and lives in a place where one must drive to get around. I live in a place where public transportation would allow someone not to drive at all. When I was last with him, he got a migraine that caused him to have stroke-like symptoms including loss of speech and disorientation. He was driving and it took so much effort to get him to pull over and let me drive. Then he argued with me for 2 days about how I was making a big deal about something. To wrap up this pleasant family visit we went over all his health paperwork and the "plan" for different scenarios-none of which is easy from 2000 miles away. I love him but his stubbornness leaves me feeling like I just have to wait him out and let him come around to telling me what to do to help. Anything I suggest is shot down immediately. Hang in there and know that everyone here is with you to vent if you need it! 

PS Sorry Chat if I should have kept this to a PM. I'm newer to this thread.


----------



## Mindi B

MrsO, totally appropriate post (though of course I'm prejudiced).  Thank you so much for your support.  I have been urging changes on my folks for years and now their options are fewer and the need for change more urgent.  Part of me is angry that it's come to this, and part of me feels guilty that I didn't somehow push harder and more successfully, earlier.  Argh.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, your parents are very fortunate to have a daughter who cares about them so much.


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, from your mouth to my father's ears, css!  At the moment I am not his favorite child, and as I'm his _only _child, this is a wee bit of a problem. . . .   Several times during my visit, he mentioned that he probably never should have had children, a  sentiment to which, I admit, I am not sure how best to respond. . . .


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, they are lucky to have such a loving daughter.  Don't sweat the remarks by dad and their failure to show up at the appointment you made.  This seems a bit passive/aggressive to me.  Ignore it.  You are a good daughter.


----------



## chaneljewel

Agree Mindi that you're a good daughter.  When my mom's health started failing, I felt that she was the child, and me the parent.  It was hard as I didn't want to be her parent.  I wanted the mom who I could get comfort from and tell my joys and problems.  I missed going out to lunch and shopping ventures.  I knew though that the things she said and did to me were from her failing health, and tried to realize that it must have been so hard for her to have our roles reversed.  You're right to get some outside help for your parents as it will preserve your relationship with them by letting someone else tell them what needs to be done.  Hang in there.  Vent to all of us as we understand and want to help you through this.  Chat was with me through mom's health issues and my nephew's health ordeal.  I'll always remember the kindness from all of you.  

EB, glad you're ok and hope this criminal is found!  This guy must be very BOLD so you were right not to confront him mor than you did.  What heroic co-workers!

CSS, Cocoa is a cutie!!


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> Ah, from your mouth to my father's ears, css!  At the moment I am not his favorite child, and as I'm his _only _child, this is a wee bit of a problem. . . .   Several times during my visit, he mentioned that he probably never should have had children, a  sentiment to which, I admit, I am not sure how best to respond. . . .


I am glad that you are back. You have done all that you can for now aside from getting social services in place. I have done that with my MIL and it has helped tremendously. I am sorry that your dad's response to all your doing and have done for them has been so negative. Having taken care of my MIL for the last 8 years I know how hard it is as we age to lose the independence that we have taken for granted. It's hard to watch it too from the outside.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Ah, from your mouth to my father's ears, css!  At the moment I am not his favorite child, and as I'm his _only _child, this is a wee bit of a problem. . . .   Several times during my visit, he mentioned that he probably never should have had children, a  sentiment to which, I admit, I am not sure how best to respond. . . .



Not that this helps take the sting from your dad's words but mine (picture Al Pacino meets Larry David) once famously said at a family dinner "I mean, I never expected to have my kids actually_ LIVE_ with me" He's many times divorced and none of us lived with him but at one point my youngest brother moved in with him, us kids really cramp his style 
He's a much better dad now that I'm a well adjusted (medicated and in regular therapy) adult!


----------



## Mindi B

Ain't that the truth, MrsO.  Medicated and therapized: I'm a fan!


----------



## JulesB68

I've always loved CG's signature line; it seems very apt now Mindi!

(also love EB's; so true!)


----------



## ouija board

JulesB68 said:


> I've always loved CG's signature line; it seems very apt now Mindi!
> 
> (also love EB's; so true!)


Two of my favorite signature lines! 

I was recently at a local diner that serves amazing milkshakes. Their chalkboard said, "Skinny people are easier to kidnap. Eat more ice cream!" I thought it'd make a funny signature, but thought twice after DD took it too literally ("but Mommy, I'm skinny.." [emoji47] ).


----------



## ouija board

I did some impulsive online shopping recently. A few nights ago, I was watching reruns of Shark Tank, and they had a guy from SF selling these cool portable lamps that are disguised as books. When you open the book, the "pages" accordion out and light up. So, I looked up his company (Lumio) and bought one. I'm hoping that the product is as impressive and functional as advertised. The smaller version is supposed to also act as a battery for your smartphone. Actually, I've been needing more lighting in my closet after I installed pendants that were too small for the area. In theory, these lamps would be perfect. We'll see..they arrive on Tuesday!


----------



## MSO13

well, this is a new one. 

I'm sitting in my studio working on my bathroom reno plans when I hear an insane explosion and the power goes out. My building is in an up and coming neighborhood so it could be anything but of course it's a drunk driving contractor (not EB's, I checked) who has taken out 2 parked cars and then crashed in the building's main power pole. The rest of the building tenants have taken the day off but I am stuck as my front rolling gate is open and I need power to close it. I may have to sleep here, not very fun but I've done it before in a snow storm. I have the studio cats for company and a couch. Maybe DH will bring me dinner...and Fed Ex dropped off a pair of H shoes so I guess I can take my time trying those on.  Back soon with pics if they're keepers! [emoji148][emoji148][emoji148]


----------



## MSO13

ouija board said:


> I did some impulsive online shopping recently. A few nights ago, I was watching reruns of Shark Tank, and they had a guy from SF selling these cool portable lamps that are disguised as books. When you open the book, the "pages" accordion out and light up. So, I looked up his company (Lumio) and bought one. I'm hoping that the product is as impressive and functional as advertised. The smaller version is supposed to also act as a battery for your smartphone. Actually, I've been needing more lighting in my closet after I installed pendants that were too small for the area. In theory, these lamps would be perfect. We'll see..they arrive on Tuesday!



I remember those, I hope they're good!


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> Guys, I'm sorry to be such a dramatic downer, but I have just been in contact with my dad and my mom may have suffered a stroke tonight.  I made him call 911 (yes, I had to make him; don't freakin' ask) and I am flying out tomorrow.  I've packed and DH will hold down the fort, so nothing to do at this moment but pace and wait.  Please, pray or send vibes or whatever you believe in for my mom.  I will let you know what is up when I know it, but there may be a bit of radio silence from me for a while.  Love you guys.



My prayers for your mom! Mindi take good care of yourself. Love to read you and hope to hear you again soon. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

This is the first time I am reading Hermes Chat thread. What's the difference between Hermes chat and Hermes Café Bon Temps?


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> Ain't that the truth, MrsO.  Medicated and therapized: I'm a fan!



Ah you are posting again dear!! I was reading your post from much earlier.


----------



## Mindi B

cremel said:


> This is the first time I am reading Hermes Chat thread. What's the difference between Hermes chat and Hermes Café Bon Temps?



Chat is an "anything goes" thread (except religion and politics, natch).  The Cafe is for upbeat stuff only: no illness, misery, or drama.  It is sort of an artificial dichotomy, but sometimes Chat can get heavy, and some folks complained that it was just too much of a downer, so the Cafe was created.  HTH!


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> Chat is an "anything goes" thread (except religion and politics, natch).  The Cafe is for upbeat stuff only: no illness, misery, or drama.  It is sort of an artificial dichotomy, but sometimes Chat can get heavy, and some folks complained that it was just too much of a downer, so the Cafe was created.  HTH!



Thank you for the explanation. 

Hope your mom is doing better! [emoji173]️

I see some familiar TPFers here. Will drop by more often then.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, cremel.  Please do drop by Chat more often!  We're a fun group, if I do say so myself.


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, cremel.  Please do drop by Chat more often!  We're a fun group, if I do say so myself.



I love to chat with our usual group. It feels more comfortable...


----------



## MSO13

Nadege shoes, gorgeous burgundy color but hard to capture in the dark-still no power. 

I ordered from online but I'm going to see if my SA can get them for me as if rather give her the sale. She confirmed no more transfers, only charge sends for known clients. No charge sends for new clients.


----------



## bobkat1991

Mindi B said:


> I reread my last post and I think it was rather melodramatic and self-indulgent.  bobkat, you are exactly right, and to extend your metaphor, it's like I'm at mile two of my marathon and already moaning about how long I've been running.  I need to pace myself and toughen up a bit.
> EB, I'ma gonna PM you; thanks!


You are anything BUT melodramatic and self indulgent!!  Ask me about my chickens, you'll hear all about melodramatic and chicken indulgent!  What are (Chat) friends for, if not to celebrate the good and plot evil against the bad!

EB, I vote for having the Bird of Paradise fly up the thief's nose while he rots in prison!


----------



## Mindi B

"Chicken indulgent"!  Love it.


----------



## ck21

MrsOwen--wow on the drunk driver and power outage.  Hoping it's resolved quickly!

Tomorrow is my meeting on possible job change.  Eeeeeeeekkkkk!


----------



## Mindi B

VIBING, ck, VIBING!


----------



## katekluet

MrsOwen3 said:


> Nadege shoes, gorgeous burgundy color but hard to capture in the dark-still no power.
> 
> I ordered from online but I'm going to see if my SA can get them for me as if rather give her the sale. She confirmed no more transfers, only charge sends for known clients. No charge sends for new clients.
> 
> View attachment 3423646


Oh I was admiring the photos of those shoes on line, how do you like them? Mod pic please! Sorry about your power, what a story. Hope you are not stuck there all night,


----------



## MSO13

ck21 said:


> MrsOwen--wow on the drunk driver and power outage.  Hoping it's resolved quickly!
> 
> Tomorrow is my meeting on possible job change.  Eeeeeeeekkkkk!



wishing you the best for tomorrow!


----------



## MSO13

katekluet said:


> Oh I was admiring the photos of those shoes on line, how do you like them? Mod pic please! Sorry about your power, what a story. Hope you are not stuck there all night,



they're working on it, testing the cables soon. the guy crushed all the main feeds but as we're a non residential building I'm not feeling a lot of urgency from them. 

The shoes, they're so pretty. I'm finding H shoes a little tight across the vamp/instep and just stretched my mules so I'll do the same for these. I tried a size up and the were huge. I'll do mod shots once I figure out if I'm returning these and getting another pair from my SA. They seem like they could crease during try on and H can be tough about return condition. 

the photo online shows more purple than real life. I think they're a great black alternative. More pics soon!


----------



## csshopper

ck. they should be begging you to come back and hope someone there realizes it and acts on it. And, your outfit sounds great! You go!


----------



## JulesB68

ouija board said:


> Two of my favorite signature lines!
> 
> I was recently at a local diner that serves amazing milkshakes. Their chalkboard said, "Skinny people are easier to kidnap. Eat more ice cream!" I thought it'd make a funny signature, but thought twice after DD took it too literally ("but Mommy, I'm skinny.." [emoji47] ).



I've certainly made sure no-one is going to kidnap me! My kids, on the other hand, are quite skinny and anyone's welcome to take them, lol! Also quite smelly, as teenage boys are wont, so think whoever took them would soon return them! 

Sorry to hear about the power outage Mrs O. Hope DH has remembered to feed you!


----------



## JulesB68

Good luck for tomorrow CK. Sure you'll blow their socks off!


----------



## ouija board

Ck, GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!! Your outfit sounds great! 

Jules, every time I eat ice cream now, or any sweets for that matter, I think of how I'm protecting myself against abduction. They'll soon need a wheelbarrow to tote me off to the getaway car! 

MrsOwen, I have been eying those shoes online! The color is so perfect for fall, and the heels are manageable. I, too, have found that H shoes run narrow, so I go up half a size. That way I can put in my arch support inserts without cramping my toes. Fingers crossed that your power is repaired soon. How annoying to have to sleep at your office!

Bobkat, chicken indulgent, love it! I take it you own chickens? 

Cremel, welcome to Chat!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Chat,
Well the power came back right after I posted but... the sudden power loss did something awful to my computers. I am the sole tech person, a role I do not relish. These are the moments in small business when I really miss my old job at a big corporation with it's dozens of tech guys. One of my network servers won't come back online and it's holding a lot of paperwork and the main archive of 5 years of design. I will know if I was successful in recovering it in the morning and then will start moving extra copies of things to the cloud. I will buy a new one too based on this experience-just in case. At least I didn't have to sleep there! 

Thanks for the comments about the shoes, I agree they're perfect for Fall. The heel height is about as high as I can go and it's super easy to walk in. It's the same as the mules I got recently and wore yesterday. H put this heel on many shoes this season and I find myself wanting them all, very dangerous!


----------



## etoupebirkin

CK sending you lots of vibes!!!
MrsO, I hope you get power soon! I love the shoes and I can see you rocking them.

Big hugs to all!!!


----------



## werner

MrsOwen3 said:


> Nadege shoes, gorgeous burgundy color but hard to capture in the dark-still no power.
> 
> I ordered from online but I'm going to see if my SA can get them for me as if rather give her the sale. She confirmed no more transfers, only charge sends for known clients. No charge sends for new clients.
> 
> View attachment 3423646


No more transfers? When did that policy take effect? I just spoke to my SA and she's having a CSGM transferred into the boutique for me and  will then be shipped to me. Is this another case of individual boutiques having one policy and another having a different one?


----------



## MSO13

werner said:


> No more transfers? When did that policy take effect? I just spoke to my SA and she's having a CSGM transferred into the boutique for me and  will then be shipped to me. Is this another case of individual boutiques having one policy and another having a different one?



If it's in the the website's inventory they can transfer it in but they're not allowed to take another store's inventory anymore unless the client pays in advance as a charge send. This is very new, in the last week or two. I'm in the US and pretty close with them so I don't think it's just my store. I'm bummed because I like shoes my store doesn't buy but without trying them on, I'm reluctant to buy because of fit. I don't like having lots of store credit.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

That's a very disappointing new rule, MrsO.  I love H shoes, but my store doesn't carry much shoe inventory either.    I'm becoming a bit weary of all the changes at Hermes.  I'm getting too old and cranky, I guess.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

CK, thinking about you!  We have all fingers and paws crossed for you!


----------



## lulilu

CK, fingers crossed!  Update us when you are done and relaxed.


----------



## ck21

Thank you!  It could not have gone better!  Fingers crossed this leads to good things!!


----------



## Mindi B

YAY, ck!


----------



## etoupebirkin

CK, Crossing fingers here in Virginia as well!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

CK, that's wonderful!


----------



## ouija board

Great news, Ck!! Fingers crossed that good things happen as a result!


----------



## bobkat1991

ouija board said:


> Ck, GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!! Your outfit sounds great!
> 
> Jules, every time I eat ice cream now, or any sweets for that matter, I think of how I'm protecting myself against abduction. They'll soon need a wheelbarrow to tote me off to the getaway car!
> 
> MrsOwen, I have been eying those shoes online! The color is so perfect for fall, and the heels are manageable. I, too, have found that H shoes run narrow, so I go up half a size. That way I can put in my arch support inserts without cramping my toes. Fingers crossed that your power is repaired soon. How annoying to have to sleep at your office!
> 
> Bobkat, chicken indulgent, love it! I take it you own chickens?
> 
> Cremel, welcome to Chat!


ouija board, you asked the magic question, ding ding ding - we have a winner!!
Yes, we have chickens.  We live in the country on a little over 2 acres, and have a HUGE fenced in yard.  Hubby's half brother gave us a chicken coop that he didn't want last fall.  One of hubby's friends asked if we wanted 3 roosters that needed a new home (or were stewpot bound) in January.  That's how it all started.  We fell in love with these 3 roosters.  Hubby named them Athos, Aramis and D'Artagnon.  We found out that they liked bananas...D'Artagnon makes a really nice "Ooooo" sound when he gets his banana.  Cracks me up!

I will stop now, because I could go on and on.....and on and on.


----------



## JulesB68

So pleased the interview went well CK! Hope you hear some good news soon.


----------



## pursecrzy

JulesB68 said:


> So pleased the interview went well CK! Hope you hear some good news soon.



Jules! You're up late.


----------



## ouija board

bobkat1991 said:


> ouija board, you asked the magic question, ding ding ding - we have a winner!!
> Yes, we have chickens.  We live in the country on a little over 2 acres, and have a HUGE fenced in yard.  Hubby's half brother gave us a chicken coop that he didn't want last fall.  One of hubby's friends asked if we wanted 3 roosters that needed a new home (or were stewpot bound) in January.  That's how it all started.  We fell in love with these 3 roosters.  Hubby named them Athos, Aramis and D'Artagnon.  We found out that they liked bananas...D'Artagnon makes a really nice "Ooooo" sound when he gets his banana.  Cracks me up!
> 
> I will stop now, because I could go on and on.....and on and on.



I love the names! How funny that they love bananas. These three roosters hit the jackpot when they took a detour from the stewpot to your coop!


----------



## chaneljewel

Great news ck!

Bobcat, do you have chickens too?   I buy fresh eggs from a lady I used to work with...so delicious and better than any store bought ones.  I haven't had to buy eggs in the grocery store for years so feel spoiled.  My kids can even tell the difference.


----------



## JulesB68

pursecrzy said:


> Jules! You're up late.



Yes. The joys of having teenagers! Now feeling like I was out on the razz last night rather than him. Not fair!!


----------



## lulilu

When I stayed with DS2 in Hawaii, there were chickens and roosters just wandering around -- in peoples' gardens, in shopping center parking lots!  But the neighborhood rooster woke me every morning with his crowing.  I guess it comes with the territory when you live in a place where you keep the doors open all the time.  In NZ, when my mom grew up, everyone had chickens in the bottom of the garden (backyard).  It was her job to collect the eggs.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Chat, I'm at a new stone and tile place waiting for a free sales person. Saw this mosaic and thought it was a stark contrast to EB's project [emoji12]


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> Nadege shoes, gorgeous burgundy color but hard to capture in the dark-still no power.
> 
> I ordered from online but I'm going to see if my SA can get them for me as if rather give her the sale. She confirmed no more transfers, only charge sends for known clients. No charge sends for new clients.
> 
> View attachment 3423646


Those are the shoes I coveted!   So nice to see what they look like beyond a stock photo!  Congrats, MrsOwen3!


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> they're working on it, testing the cables soon. the guy crushed all the main feeds but as we're a non residential building I'm not feeling a lot of urgency from them.
> 
> The shoes, they're so pretty. I'm finding H shoes a little tight across the vamp/instep and just stretched my mules so I'll do the same for these. I tried a size up and the were huge. I'll do mod shots once I figure out if I'm returning these and getting another pair from my SA. They seem like they could crease during try on and H can be tough about return condition.
> 
> the photo online shows more purple than real life. I think they're a great black alternative. More pics soon!


Do you get your mules stretched by a shoe repair shop or is there a DIY method?  I have high insteps, too.   Family curse, so to speak.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> If it's in the the website's inventory they can transfer it in but they're not allowed to take another store's inventory anymore unless the client pays in advance as a charge send. This is very new, in the last week or two. I'm in the US and pretty close with them so I don't think it's just my store. I'm bummed because I like shoes my store doesn't buy but without trying them on, I'm reluctant to buy because of fit. I don't like having lots of store credit.


My boutique did transfer stuff like jewelry w/o a charge send.  They did get real icky if I didn't buy the thing.  Which was awkward b/c some of the silver is quite spendy and if I didn't love it there was no point in getting it.   Evidently a transfer meant my store got stuck with the inventory.   This was way back when.   I was under the understanding that if something didn't fit you got the funds back, not a store credit.  Because pardon me for saying so, it sounds like highway robbery for H to insist on a credit if its something that just doesn't fit.


----------



## pursecrzy

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Chat, I'm at a new stone and tile place waiting for a free sales person. Saw this mosaic and thought it was a stark contrast to EB's project [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3425568



Wow! That would make a statement in someone's home.


----------



## Mindi B

And that statement would be, "I need a decor intervention, stat."  I'm sorry, but so it is.


----------



## bobkat1991

chaneljewel said:


> Great news ck!
> 
> Bobcat, do you have chickens too?   I buy fresh eggs from a lady I used to work with...so delicious and better than any store bought ones.  I haven't had to buy eggs in the grocery store for years so feel spoiled.  My kids can even tell the difference.


Yes, we have chickens.  We added 5 hens about a month ago.  All five laid an egg - once.  Two at the moment are pretty reliable, so we get 2 eggs per day.  They are SO much better than store bought!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Bobkat, we need chicken pictures!


----------



## Mindi B

Yes!  Yes, we do!


----------



## MSO13

eagle1002us said:


> Do you get your mules stretched by a shoe repair shop or is there a DIY method?  I have high insteps, too.   Family curse, so to speak.



I have had shoes stretched before but I went ahead and bought my own stretchers a while ago. I have a length/width set that worked better on the mules and I have a single vamp/instep stretcher which is what these need. I sold shoes for a few years post college and we did all kinds of things to make shoes fit so I feel pretty confident with the process. The vamp stretcher is expensive and I can't justify buying two so it make the process a little longer. I also recommend not using stretching spray on really nice leather like H but instead using Collonil delicate conditioning cream, it helps ease the stretch just a little. Stretch sprays are better on cheaper leather. 
The leather this season for these shoes and many others is called Tuscan, it's a shiny coated leather but not box and not patent. It's thick and glossy and pretty stiff. These will need some muscle to stretch but I think they're worth it. I'm happy to have a classic but not black shoe!


----------



## MSO13

pursecrzy said:


> Wow! That would make a statement in someone's home.





Mindi B said:


> And that statement would be, "I need a decor intervention, stat."  I'm sorry, but so it is.



based on the location of this stone supplier, I'm going to gather that you might find such a mosaic in an Italian restaurant. I told DH we should put it on the ceiling in our new shower but he was not amused. I thought we could strategically place the recessed lights 

Today we made a lot of progress refining the finishes for our bathroom. I'm very happy, DH is on board now with my satin brass fixtures and we saw a gorgeous set of Soapstone slabs that I think we're going to use for the vanity and tub wrap. It's more striking and dramatic than I was originally thinking but I think it's the way to go. All the neutral marbles I saw just fell flat. I'm going to use a natural/floral/botanical wallpaper on a feature wall to soften the masculine dark soapstone, brass fixtures and neutral wall and gray toned floor tiles.


----------



## chaneljewel

I'd like to see your chickens too.


----------



## Mindi B

MrsOwen3 said:


> based on the location of this stone supplier, I'm going to gather that you might find such a mosaic in an Italian restaurant. I told DH we should put it on the ceiling in our new shower but he was not amused. *I thought we could strategically place the recessed lights *


  And I love Soapstone!  Your bath plans sound remarkable.  What are your thoughts on fixture color popularity going forward?  For a brief time many years ago, gold was in, then chrome came back, and brushed nickel, and your satin brass sounds gorgeous.  When my SIL bought her house recently, blackened/oiled brass fixtures were the way to go.  I am now officially confused about metal home accents.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I love soapstone too!!!

Mindi, I think with metals, it depends on the look/feel you are throwing to accomplish. For my master bath I chose sarin nickel as the color palette, look and feel was muted. The materials also had a more transitional design feel -- modern, but no cold and impersonal.
The hall bath is much warmer in feeling -- Provençal without being fussy or froufrou. So for that bathroom, I chose oiled bronze fixtures.

By the way, the sunflower mosaic is up!!! It's breathtaking. I will take pics if the lighting is better. Currently there are no working lighting fixtures in the bathroom. I'm thinking we might finish this week!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Makes total sense, EB.  And it's not that it matters if a look is "in" as long as the homeowner loves it.  But sometimes if one picks a look that doesn't make it, popularity-wise, it can be harder to maintain and upgrade in future years because the options aren't there anymore, IYKWIM.  My older SIL went with gold fixtures when she built her house in the '90s, and that choice didn't age well, so to speak.
Not like I'm upgrading anything at the mo', but a girl can dream!
And WOW!  You might be nearing the finish line!  I admit, I would love to be a fly on the wall when your DH has the final financial talk with your hapless contractor. . . .


----------



## MSO13

I think brushed and uncoated brass metal is poised for a come back because they feel very organic and natural. The finish I chose is coated so it will hold up but it's super interesting and luxe looking. DH is in real estate so I have an uphill battle against "resale value" which makes me want to bang my head against a wall. We are not flipping this house so I don't care, I want what I want. We plan to live here a long time and over improved the kitchen already so at this point it doesn't matter. I think satin/brushed nickel is always a safe bet but bright gold is still a tough sell. I think EB is right to choose what complements the overall decor. Satin nickel would make my whole design feel more modern while the brass makes it feel warmer and livelier. The soapstone is gorgeous, very natural feeling but modern. 

I loved this crazy slab not that I have a use for it but it looked like modern art. 







View attachment 3426590


----------



## MSO13

adding the satin brass, this isn't our fixture style though.


----------



## JulesB68

Love those pieces of stone Mrs O! And great news on the bathroom progression EB! 
Getting excited by all these home deco stories; I think I'm finally getting over the nightmare of our own house project! 
It is interesting to see how fashions change regarding bathroom brassware, but such a pain, not to mention expense, to change, so important to get something you can live with for quite a while. I'm a big fan of Vola. I love their streamlined simplicity & easy to clean/maintain. Have to admit to sticking with 'boring' chrome finish, but we had so many things to decide upon & they go with other electrical fittings throughout the bathrooms & rest of house. I do love their brass finish though & even the black version too.  You can get pretty much any colour as well. Pink taps anyone?!
A little while ago I saw a home renovation programme where the owners selected all sanitary ware from a salvage yard and totally mixed up the colours, like green bath, pink basins etc. from 1930's and 50's bathrooms, and it actually looked great! Very unique & saved a fortune!


----------



## bobkat1991

Cavalier Girl said:


> Bobkat, we need chicken pictures!





Mindi B said:


> Yes!  Yes, we do!


Pictures may be a wee bit too difficult for me to manage.  I need to use my power wheelchair to get out to the aviary my hubby built in the side yard (we have a huge yard!).  He has yet to build me my sidewalk since he has had some back problems this summer.
Can I substitute chicken stories instead?  Here's one:
We had our 3 roosters in a coop.  No aviary yet.  We wanted to have hens.  We started with 4 six week old girls (called started pullets).  Well, one day a tree limb fell down and took down the fence around the little coop and the "boys dorm" bigger coop.  Three babies ran away in fright and never returned.  We felt sorry for the little hen who stayed (her name was Judy Bug) and ordered 3 more started pullets.  Judy Bug was allowed into the bigger fenced in area during the day and hubby herded her into the little coop and run that first night after the three "new kids" got here.  The three babies ran to her (obviously they thought she was "Mom").  She showed all three how to walk up the ramp into the  coop to go to bed.  Hubby had to show the original four babies what to do.

Thus endeth the first installment of the Chicken Tales


----------



## bobkat1991

Addendum to the first installment of the Chicken Tales:
Judy Bug was named for a very close friend of mine at her request.  This friend died very suddenly of a heart attack in May.....


----------



## ouija board

I love your Chicken Tales! It must be a blast just to sit and watch them. Judy Bug is an adorable name for a chicken.


----------



## bobkat1991

ouija board said:


> I love your Chicken Tales! It must be a blast just to sit and watch them. Judy Bug is an adorable name for a chicken.


I can't watch our new chickens in person but I can watch them AND hear them on our security cam monitor.  

More Chicken Tales to follow.....


----------



## Mindi B

Aw, Judy Bug.  Love Chicken Tales--though the first installment was rather melancholy.  But I can picture Mr. bobkat showing the little pullets how to go to their beds!  Cuteness overload!


----------



## JulesB68

Thought it would make the daily dog walk a bit more exciting if I loaded Pokemon Go on my phone. Can I borrow someone's 5 year old, 'cos I haven't got a clue what I'm doing!! Just looked like a mad middle-aged woman (albeit with a nice bag!) staring at her phone every 2 seconds. Almost got one but was beaten to it by a little kid; tried to act cool as I walked on by but I don't think I was very convincing  
Fortunately battery ran out and had to put the phone away!


----------



## ck21

JulesB68 said:


> Thought it would make the daily dog walk a bit more exciting if I loaded Pokemon Go on my phone. Can I borrow someone's 5 year old, 'cos I haven't got a clue what I'm doing!! Just looked like a mad middle-aged woman (albeit with a nice bag!) staring at her phone every 2 seconds. Almost got one but was beaten to it by a little kid; tried to act cool as I walked on by but I don't think I was very convincing
> Fortunately battery ran out and had to put the phone away!



My son would love to help you!!!


----------



## JulesB68

ck21 said:


> My son would love to help you!!!



Please send him over CK! Promise to feed & water him!!


----------



## ouija board

DD doesn't know about Pokemon Go, yet. I'm not sure she's capable of walking and staring at the phone at the same time! At least not in public, around people and cars. As it is, she sort of wanders through life expecting people, cars, lamp posts, and other immovable objects to make way for her. We're still working on her...


----------



## bobkat1991

Mindi B said:


> Aw, Judy Bug.  Love Chicken Tales--though the first installment was rather melancholy.  But I can picture Mr. bobkat showing the little pullets how to go to their beds!  Cuteness overload!



Yes....there was a LOT of melancholy in the first installment.....I think it's mostly uphill from there.


----------



## bobkat1991

Mindi B said:


> Aw, Judy Bug.  Love Chicken Tales--though the first installment was rather melancholy.  But I can picture Mr. bobkat showing the little pullets how to go to their beds!  Cuteness overload!


Mindi B, I get a cuteness overlod when I see the nosy roosters who free range just following my husband around "Whatcha doin' Dad?"
OK, here comes installment Two

While the little pullets were still alive, I attempted to feed the roos some raw cabbage.  It is supposed to be good for chickens.  I like sitting out in the driveway giving them treats - they all cluster round and I enjoy their cooing and clucking.  And it is fun to watch them wiping their beaks off on the ground!  Well.....they were offended that I would try to make them eat their vegetables!

So, to try to make it up to them, I rolled back into the house and brought out some Chicken Crack.  I swear to God - that's what it says on the bag.  Consists of several organic grains, sunflower seeds, teeny tiny little river shrimp and mealworms.  Well, THAT was certainly a hit!

So, the next day I asked hubby to give the cabbage to the pullets to see if they wanted it.  They certainly did!  And the nosy roos, who followed Dad to the aviary, observed this.  And they demanded THEIR fair of cabbage and gobbled it up!  Brats.....


----------



## pursecrzy

JulesB68 said:


> Thought it would make the daily dog walk a bit more exciting if I loaded Pokemon Go on my phone. Can I borrow someone's 5 year old, 'cos I haven't got a clue what I'm doing!! Just looked like a mad middle-aged woman (albeit with a nice bag!) staring at her phone every 2 seconds. Almost got one but was beaten to it by a little kid; tried to act cool as I walked on by but I don't think I was very convincing
> Fortunately battery ran out and had to put the phone away!



You flick to throw balls at the Pokemon to capture them. I had some of the students at work teach me.


----------



## etoupebirkin

My son is playing Pokemon Go and he is 25 years old. I have contemplated trying to do this, if on
Y for the sake of a few more steps!!!


----------



## pursecrzy

etoupebirkin said:


> My son is playing Pokemon Go and he is 25 years old. I have contemplated trying to do this, if on
> Y for the sake of a few more steps!!!



Give it a try EB! It's fun. You can see where any Pokemons in your area are.
There's a spot across the street from my office where I can go catch some. 
You can even find them when you're a passenger in a car in traffic.


----------



## ouija board

My FedEx guy has been busy delivering packages this week [emoji28][emoji403][emoji403]

My new to me Barenia HAC arrived [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ I haven't been this excited about a new bag in awhile, not just because it's Barenia but because I've been dying to get a HAC ever since I started buying Hermes. I placed my first SO for a HAC right when H phased out the smaller sizes, so my order didn't go through. I've been on the hunt ever since, until now!
	

		
			
		

		
	




The Lumio lamps that I ordered also arrived on Monday. Beautifully packaged, very elegant, cool design. The one in the photo is the Mini version, which also serves as a power bank for your smartphone. My only complaint is that when I used the the cord that comes with the Mini, I get an error message on my phone, and it doesn't charge. I suspect that it was made more for the iPhone 6, although their customer service says that it should work on my phone. I am able to use the charging cord that comes with my phone, but it bothers me that I'm having to tinker with the lamp in order for it to do what it's supposed to do. BUT it works, it's really cool to look at, and it wasn't terribly expensive. The large version works perfectly and gives off a surprisingly large amount of light that isn't harsh of glaring. The website shows a picture of several of the large lamps wrapped around corners going up a wall, and it looks very modern and unique. 

Less exciting deliveries: Air filters from Home Depot in a hard to find size, and school shoes for DD. I'll spare you all the boring photos, lol.


----------



## chaneljewel

Judy Bug is an adorable name.  Sorry about your friend though.  

Chicken stories are entertaining and made me smile.  Thanks.  
 OB, the new HAC is gorgeous!   I'll have to check out the lights too.


----------



## ouija board

Chanel, thank you!


----------



## JulesB68

OB, that bag is gorgeous. Can almost smell it from here! And love the lamps, very cool! 
I have days like that where I'm sure the neighbours probably think I'm having an affair with a delivery guy because they're here that often! I do have a very lovely postwoman who enjoys delivering parcels to us just so she can have a cuddle with Betty. Hmmmph. Upstaged by a hairy little hound!


----------



## Mindi B

OB, that BAG!  Beeyouteefull.  And the lamps are super-cool.  I love lighting.  If I ever get to decorate another house. . . .


----------



## JulesB68

Dare I ask Mindi, how are your parents this week?


----------



## Mindi B

You may dare, Jules, and thank you. I must resign myself that progress will be slow and painful.  I think my father has acknowledged that the house must be sold.  When this will happen, and where they will go thereafter, remains in flux.  My mother is in denial of her recent hospitalization and its connotations. I am scouting out possible assisted living options near me, monitoring doctors' appointments, and arranging some in-home help for them, as well as being the go-to person for medication management and general, practical interfaces (my father has decided, apparently, that he has no knowledge of how the world works, and is currently consulting me for advice on everything from how to use a dry cleaner's services to how to contact a real estate agent).  I had tried to get my (depressed) mom into some supportive therapy, but she has decided it's not for her, and that I am all she needs.  So I am now explicitly in charge of my mother's mental health.  Which, of course, is an impossibility, though not an unfamiliar role.
But I am hanging in there.  
Are you sorry you asked?


----------



## ck21

OB-beautiful bag!!!  Love!!

Mindi-sending you hugs and good thoughts!!

Call today with HR of former employer.  Not quite sure how the discussion will go, but you'll be among the first to know.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Bobcat, Love the chicken stories!
OB, Love, love, love the bag!!! The light are pretty cool, too.
CK, I hope the call goes well!!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Vibing for you, ck!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, thank you! I love it, though it's definitely giving my arm a real workout. [emoji123]Barenia = heavy 

I'm glad to hear that changes are being put in motion, albeit slow motion. Hang in there!

Ck, thank you!! Hope the call goes well!!

EB, thanks!! I'm so excited! My wallet, on the other hand, prefers to see fewer visits from Fed Ex and UPS.


----------



## JulesB68

Mindi, my outlaws are in some sort of apartment development in Portland that has different levels of care depending on their needs. At the moment they are fully independent, despite some health issues, and have recently both given up driving (tg!) but can still get about the city quite well now that the light railway has come to them. I haven't seen the place but DH tells me it's very nice & it's my understanding that there is more support/other types of apartment available should their needs change. They seem to love all the extra stuff they can get involved with such as classical music concerts or even still gardening their own little patch. Is their anything like this that they might accept nearer you or where they are now?
As an alternative, I keep seeing those stories on the internet about older people 'retiring' on cruise ships permanently as the daily cost is lower than nursing homes! Don't know if true...


----------



## JulesB68

CK, hope call goes well! What will you wear for the call?


----------



## JulesB68

OB, remember to switch which arm you carry the bag with or you'll end up like one of these crabs!


----------



## ouija board

JulesB68 said:


> OB, remember to switch which arm you carry the bag with or you'll end up like one of these crabs!



Whoa! That's not a good look on anyone! I'll be setting the timer on my phone to remind me to switch arms.


----------



## Mindi B

That's just the sort of place we're looking at, Jules.  In our area, sadly, the prices are astronomical.  How one is supposed to afford these places on the pension and social security income of an average retiree is bewildering.  It is very disheartening that what my folks might like and what they/I can pay for seems worlds apart at the moment.  Still, early days yet, early days.


----------



## eagle1002us

ouija board said:


> My FedEx guy has been busy delivering packages this week [emoji28][emoji403][emoji403]
> 
> My new to me Barenia HAC arrived [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ I haven't been this excited about a new bag in awhile, not just because it's Barenia but because I've been dying to get a HAC ever since I started buying Hermes. I placed my first SO for a HAC right when H phased out the smaller sizes, so my order didn't go through. I've been on the hunt ever since, until now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429348
> 
> 
> The Lumio lamps that I ordered also arrived on Monday. Beautifully packaged, very elegant, cool design. The one in the photo is the Mini version, which also serves as a power bank for your smartphone. My only complaint is that when I used the the cord that comes with the Mini, I get an error message on my phone, and it doesn't charge. I suspect that it was made more for the iPhone 6, although their customer service says that it should work on my phone. I am able to use the charging cord that comes with my phone, but it bothers me that I'm having to tinker with the lamp in order for it to do what it's supposed to do. BUT it works, it's really cool to look at, and it wasn't terribly expensive. The large version works perfectly and gives off a surprisingly large amount of light that isn't harsh of glaring. The website shows a picture of several of the large lamps wrapped around corners going up a wall, and it looks very modern and unique.
> 
> Less exciting deliveries: Air filters from Home Depot in a hard to find size, and school shoes for DD. I'll spare you all the boring photos, lol.
> 
> View attachment 3429340
> View attachment 3429341


congrats on the beautiful classy HAC!


----------



## ck21

Call went well and I may be the only candidate.  Sounds like I'll need to interview with at least one person.  I should know more on Friday!

It is stinking, ugly hot here.  Tried to go running and made it one block...


----------



## chaneljewel

Lots of hugs coming your way Mindi.


----------



## ouija board

Thank you, Eagle!

Ck, how exciting!


----------



## JulesB68

Great news CK!


----------



## JulesB68

Sorry Mindi, had no idea how much these things cost. Long back story with IL's so no real idea of finances other than they left NY to make their pension go further. 
Cruise idea then?! Or this Holiday Inn plan!
http://beverly.crusher.wimp.com/images/sthumbs/2015/06/4b36a17fa739e897b11237c29eb464af_1.jpg


----------



## JulesB68

Sorry, don't think the whole story copied across in that link. Trying this one:
http://m.wimp.com/when-i-heard-this...k.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=story///


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, 
I feel your pain. When I was looking for a place for my Dad near me. The place we liked best (and it was not that fancy) wanted my Dad to have $750K in assets, plus his retirement income. I asked if my brothers and I put up $250K each as bonds, would they take him? They said they'd think about it. We decided no, The place that he's in right now in Florida cost ~$135K which was about his entire life savings. He pays a monthly fee too. But he absolutely loves it. Periodically my brothers and I pony up money to keep my Dad afloat. But since there's three of us, it's much easier. Sending you lots O vibes ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Mindi B

ck, THIS IS SO EXCITING!  Go, go, go, ck!  Let's face it, the company would be insane not to grab you.

Thanks, guys, for your continuing support.  One day at a time, though I'm really not good at that.  Didn't mean to sound crabby at you, Jules--When I responded yesterday, I had just returned from a facility that was very, very nice, and inSANEly expensive.  Like, nutso.  I felt fortunate that the person we were speaking to didn't burst out laughing when we answered her question as to my parents' monthly income.  We responded, and then she gravely told us the monthly costs.  I'm not having that conversation in that order ever again.  It was (to me) humiliating.
A very real issue for me, EB, is that any money we contribute (and of course we will) is technically my DH's, as I don't work.  He would never think about it that way, but I do.  I am asking DH to subsidize my parents, one of whom has never been very nice to him.  This is, to put it bluntly, not fair.


----------



## JulesB68

Don't worry Mindi, I didn't think you were being crabby and if you were, it was probably as a result of the last pic I posted! I realise the money situation feels awkward for you, I'm in the same position, but the way I see marriage is that it is a partnership; yes my DH is the main breadwinner but I do so much more for him to allow him to work such a demanding job (his words!) than I could possibly do if I had a job too. So perhaps your DH sees things the same way and just wants whatever will make you happy too? Hope that made sense!


----------



## Mindi B

Made total sense, Jules.


----------



## pug*shoes

OB, from one Barenia addict to another, that HAC is insane.  Many congrats and wishing you years of happy usage with that bag! And hide it from me if I'm ever down in your neck of the woods! 

Mindi, sending hugs and good thoughts 

CK, best of luck from our coast! New job prospects are exciting!

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> ck, THIS IS SO EXCITING!  Go, go, go, ck!  Let's face it, the company would be insane not to grab you.
> 
> Thanks, guys, for your continuing support.  One day at a time, though I'm really not good at that.  Didn't mean to sound crabby at you, Jules--When I responded yesterday, I had just returned from a facility that was very, very nice, and inSANEly expensive.  Like, nutso.  I felt fortunate that the person we were speaking to didn't burst out laughing when we answered her question as to my parents' monthly income.  We responded, and then she gravely told us the monthly costs.  I'm not having that conversation in that order ever again.  It was (to me) humiliating.
> A very real issue for me, EB, is that any money we contribute (and of course we will) is technically my DH's, as I don't work.  He would never think about it that way, but I do.  I am asking DH to subsidize my parents, one of whom has never been very nice to him.  This is, to put it bluntly, not fair.



Most of the nice places are insanely expensive and some require a buy in.  The reality is that most people end up selling their primary residence to finance this.  When they pass on, the family basically inherits the interest in the facility and the facility can buy it back and of course, it is for less money.  

My own mother made the decision, on her own, that she would not do this, i.e. sell her home.  She was adamant that she would be at home come hell or high water and fortunately, had home health care insurance that picked up the cost of the 24 hour care that she eventually required. That has its own set of headaches. BTW.   I do know of people who have had to finance their parents either at a facility or at home and it is very costly.


----------



## ouija board

GK, I was going to suggest the visiting nurse or live in caretaker, but it sounds like that's not necessarily a less expensive option. My dad's home health nurse and hospice visits were covered by insurance, but I didn't know that 24/7 care could be covered as well. 

Pugsy, I'm stashing my HAC in a safe hiding place, but I'm not ashamed to admit that I'll cave if one of the puglets shows up at my door offering a martooni in exchange for a Barenia HAC!  It's hard to resist a cute pug face.


----------



## bobkat1991

Mindi B, if I may, I will join in on this retirement home conversation.  There are benefits to the places that charge huge amounts of money up front and then promise to keep your monthly payments the same, even as you go from independent living to assisted and all the way to nursing home levels of care.  The fact of the matter is that even those places will raise rents annually - somtims a lot!

I speak with a bit of experience here.  My late husband ane I moved into an Independent Senior Living place when he still had 15 months to live.  We needed to be in town and closer to hospitals.  We wanted to hqve close neighbors and friends.  We made friends wherever we went.  We LOVED our new home!  Three meals a day?  Good food!

And then, the really great managers quit.  The company changed hands.  The new managers were told to stop being so friendly with the residents and to cut costs.  The food quality started going downhill at a rapid pace.  People were served about 2 oz. meat and 1/4 potato!  Towards the end, the month after my husband died and I was set to move out, I was served a
 very small pizza for supper.  Honestly?  I would have had to apologize profusely before offering it to a homeless hungry person!  It was dreck.

So I moved.  The new place was great.  Food was great.  The manager seemed to heartily dislike me from the get go.  I have no idea why.  Here is an example of one if our early conversations.  She called me.
Her:  People have been telling me that they can hear your wind chimes.
I was thinking Oh, good!  People at the other place always said how much they liked the sound.
Me.  Well, that's nice.
Her.  I can hear them from my office.
Me.  Well, I hope you enjoy them, too!
Her.  You don't understand.  People can hear them.
Me.  And?
Her.  They are too loud
Me.  Well, I'll see if I can find a windchime muffler, then.
Her.  Soon, OK?

Anyway.....2nd place was not as pleasant as I had hoped.  I always struggld to find a spot to park my wheelchair van too, and finally moved back into my house in the country.

The point I was making is that senior places with only a one year lease followed by month to month rent give you a little easier escape if things slide downhill.  About 8 of my friends from place #1 followed me over to place #2 and are still there.


----------



## Mindi B

I can see the benefits of a guaranteed monthly rent at a "buy-in" facility, but the upfront charges are prohibitive, and the "value" depends mightily on how long the residents are there. . . meaning, since I cannot predict my parents' life spans, there is no way to know how good a deal it really is.  Month-to-month might be better--it's certainly easier to comprehend--but again, those costs in our area are enormous.  The reality is that my parents may not be able to afford to live very close to me.  Closer, possibly, but not close.
I do not want to tell this to my mother.
I will be under my bed, if anyone wants me.


----------



## bobkat1991

JulesB68 said:


> OB, remember to switch which arm you carry the bag with or you'll end up like one of these crabs!


You are hilarious, Jules!!!


----------



## JulesB68

Thanks Bobcat. Perhaps they ought to rename this crab, the Birkin crab. I'm sure we've all probably developed one stronger arm like this as a result of our bag habits!


----------



## JulesB68

Do you want the tin foil hat now Mindi or are you saving that for when things get really bad? {passing really big bar of chocolate under bed}


----------



## Mindi B

I am wearing a tinfoil SUIT, Jules.  This situation calls for more than headgear.  Thanks for the chocolate--I may use its foil wrapper to fashion a brooch for my suit.  Just because one is looney doesn't mean one can't accessorize.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi,  

I know how hard this is.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> I can see the benefits of a guaranteed monthly rent at a "buy-in" facility, but the upfront charges are prohibitive, and the "value" depends mightily on how long the residents are there. . . meaning, since I cannot predict my parents' life spans, there is no way to know how good a deal it really is.  Month-to-month might be better--it's certainly easier to comprehend--but again, those costs in our area are enormous.  The reality is that my parents may not be able to afford to live very close to me.  Closer, possibly, but not close.
> I do not want to tell this to my mother.
> I will be under my bed, if anyone wants me.


Is this a tin hat moment (I forgot what the tin hat represented but I gathered it stood for an insane world?)


----------



## pursecrzy

eagle1002us said:


> Is this a tin hat moment (I forgot what the tin hat represented but I gathered it stood for an insane world?)



Tin foil hats are traditionally worn by paranoid people to prevent government surveillance of their thoughts. They also offer protection from extraterrestrial mind control. 

In chat they are offered to other chatsters when the world gets to be too much.


----------



## ouija board

I need a tin foil hat almost every day now. I'm commissioning a tin foil suit because somedays, the hat just ain't enough!

Mindi, passing the bottle of vodka under the bed. Chocolate and booze, plus the tinfoil...you're all set!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I'm at the point where I'm consistently working 12-15 hour days. All kind of sh*t is flying. I have a suspicion that a former colleague is sleeping with a current client to influence upcoming work. Is this Days of Our Lives or What?!!


----------



## pug*shoes

ouija board said:


> GK, I was going to suggest the visiting nurse or live in caretaker, but it sounds like that's not necessarily a less expensive option. My dad's home health nurse and hospice visits were covered by insurance, but I didn't know that 24/7 care could be covered as well.
> 
> Pugsy, I'm stashing my HAC in a safe hiding place, but I'm not ashamed to admit that I'll cave if one of the puglets shows up at my door offering a martooni in exchange for a Barenia HAC!  It's hard to resist a cute pug face.



Deal!  (hi to not so lil lil OB too!)


----------



## pug*shoes

Mindi, sending wine since you have vodka, accessories and chocolate covered. 

EB, I'll buy you a drink so I can hear more tales from the office


----------



## bobkat1991

I know...I shall send Mundi a bottle of chocolate wine!  I first drank some with a bunch of euchre playing friends.  It is good if you like sweet wine (I do).

Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks, guys!  I am all set, what with the chocolate and the booze and the tinfoil!  I should have moved under my bed years ago.
Thank you, pursey.  It is all-consuming.  Even when I'm not actively doing something about it, I am obsessing about it.  Hopefully I will be able to get some control over my brain in time--the only part I have any real chance of controlling.  That will have to do.
EB, love the salacious workplace tales!  But the 12-15 hour days, that sounds emphatically less fun.  Hope that eases up for you.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, the visuals of these two persons engaged in sexual activity is one of the largest eeeews on the planet. Think Donald ***** and Margaret Thatcher together and you'll get a good idea.

ETA: I think more Donald ***** and Roseanne Barr is a better analogy now that I think of it. MT has too much class.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, we got your back! 

EB, never a dull moment in your office! 12-15 hour days are the pits.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

etoupebirkin said:


> Mindi, the visuals of these two persons engaged in sexual activity is one of the largest eeeews on the planet. Think Donald ***** and Margaret Thatcher together and you'll get a good idea.
> 
> ETA: I think more Donald ***** and Roseanne Barr is a better analogy now that I think of it. MT has too much class.


This visual just stopped me from eating a doughnut.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  The ultimate mental diet aid, Madam!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Chat,

EB-all I can say is EWWWWW! 

Mindi, is there room under the bed? 

I cut a client loose today who was a major crazy pants and she's being so nasty. I tried to make a graceful exit earlier this week and unfortunately my kindness left room for her to try to work things out. Today I had to be more firm and she's gone completely bonkers on me. The craziest part is that if I'm so terrible as her latest email declares-why do you want to work with me???? I've never had a client complain so much, she's had 3 issues with me and that's my limit. Time to move on. It's just not what I needed as I head into a very busy time.  Someone save me some chocolate and tin foil. I don't drink though so I'm going to need some extra chocolate!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  The ultimate mental diet aid, Madam!





Madam Bijoux said:


> This visual just stopped me from eating a doughnut.



Glad to be of service. Just call it eb's _SeeS*x diet.

Back to work!!! Cracks whip!!! 

I have had between 2 and 3 hours of sleep each night this week, so I'm getting punchy.
_


----------



## Mindi B

Plenty 'o' room under here, MrsO.  And extra chocolate.  BYOT (Bring Yer Own Tinfoil).


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi- BYOT? Really???????????
I thought you bought it by the case at Costco........


----------



## Mindi B

Well, I DO, pursey, but I DON'T SHARE.  I am very protective of my tinfoil stash.  For obvious reasons.
Remember "Seinfeld"?--"There isn't a square to spare."


----------



## pursecrzy

OK, NOW I understand! You're a tinfoil hoarder. 

And your chat peeps are not worthy.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, er. . . yeah, pretty much.  I will share my booze, I will share my chocolate, I will share my LIFE--but hands off my tinfoil.


----------



## pursecrzy

It's OK Mindi. We  you despite us being untinfoil worthy.


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> Mindi, the visuals of these two persons engaged in sexual activity is one of the largest eeeews on the planet. Think Donald ***** and Margaret Thatcher together and you'll get a good idea.
> 
> ETA: I think more Donald ***** and Roseanne Barr is a better analogy now that I think of it. MT has too much class.



Wonder if he lets his hair get messed up.....................

eb, between work and your numb nutz contractor, you need some stress relief!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, pursey.  It's not personal.  It's. . . tinfoil.
css, noooooooo. . . I can't think about The Hair.  Ew ew ew ew.


----------



## csshopper

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Chat,
> 
> EB-all I can say is EWWWWW!
> 
> Mindi, is there room under the bed?
> 
> I cut a client loose today who was a major crazy pants and she's being so nasty. I tried to make a graceful exit earlier this week and unfortunately my kindness left room for her to try to work things out. Today I had to be more firm and she's gone completely bonkers on me. The craziest part is that if I'm so terrible as her latest email declares-why do you want to work with me???? I've never had a client complain so much, she's had 3 issues with me and that's my limit. Time to move on. It's just not what I needed as I head into a very busy time.  Someone save me some chocolate and tin foil. I don't drink though so I'm going to need some extra chocolate!



MrsO-
Sharing the  Extra Strength Aluminum Foil with you.


----------



## Mindi B

Ooooh, you have the EXTRA Strength!  I LOVE that stuff.  It's like the Himalayan Birkin of tinfoil.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Ooooh, you have the EXTRA Strength!  I LOVE that stuff.  It's like the Himalayan Birkin of tinfoil.



No weirdness intended, but I  that your sense of humor is completely in tact in spite of all that life has thrown, is throwing, and will probably continue to throw at you. You make me laugh out loud and science says that's a good thing. May even be able to peek out from under the tin foil now and then!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, css.  The humor endures, though it's a bit of a see-saw at the moment.  This afternoon I burst into tears at the doctor's office.  NOT appropriate.  Fortunately he is a nice fellow and didn't immediately ring the funny farm.  Note to self: tinfoil is NOT an adequate substitute for tissues.


----------



## pursecrzy

Um, no, tinfoil would hurt!

I'm sure your doctor understood.


----------



## chaneljewel

EB, you're too funny!  Terrible, terrible vision!


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, crying is ok.  Sometimes a kind word is all it takes to turn on the tears.

It is outrageous that assisted living places charge so much.  I wonder how profitable they are, i.e., costs vs fees.  I have a feeling that a lot of money is being made.  I like the tradition in much of California to have casitas or guest houses built on the back of the property.  One way to have a relative close but not too close.


----------



## Mindi B

I agree, lulilu, that "senior living" is probably a goldmine.  I doubt that the people who do all the actual work get generous wages, but the corporations that own and operate these facilities (often dozens across the US) make money hand over fist.  But with my dad, a casita would, I'm afraid, be way too close.    There would be a constant fight for dominance between a reluctant DH/me and my father.  On a happy note, two days ago my mom called for help with a crossword puzzle (I cheat for her and use Google.  I am naughty).  It was so great that she was doing a crossword when three weeks ago she was almost mute with dementia.  But it does raise the question: what the HECK happened to her?  I am hoping an upcoming appointment with her neurologist might shed some light on that subject.  Frustrating.
I didn't want to get out of bed this morning.  HenHen slept in with me.  DH was so cute.  He came in about four times between 6:30 and 7:30 to be sure I was all right and urge me into rising.  Which I did, of course.  Just a brief abdication of adulthood there.


----------



## nycmom

I'm so sorry you are going through this Mindi. I'm sure you have many doctors to consult but I'm just wondering if it's possible she had a TIA. And I hope you will be able to find someplace or someone to help, I agree the costs are outrageous but as an only child I can tell you it was such a relief when my stepfather moved into a senior community, it truly changed everything for me once we both had some assistance and support.


----------



## Mindi B

I just don't know what happened, nycmom.  There were, as far as I know, no physical stroke symptoms at all, not even fleeting ones, and the length of the period of delirium was extended (days) compared to the mere minutes usually seen with TIAs.  She was discharged from the hospital with no diagnosis.


----------



## JulesB68

I was thinking is there any virus that can mimic the symptoms of a stroke & then wondered if it could have actually been something as simple as dehydration? They often say that older people can sometimes forget to drink enough water. Can very quickly have an effect on the brain, and then once in a confused state even less likely to drink water.


----------



## Mindi B

It could, Jules.  Dehydration, an unrecognized infection, a vitamin deficiency, stress. . . . There are many possible culprits.  None of these were identified at the hospital, but any could have been the initial trigger.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, Glad to hear your Mom has regained her faculties. My Mom had Alzheimers. DH once aptly described the symptoms like an damaged engine in which all pistons were not firing. At any given time, you never knew how many and which ones were working.

Still sending you lots o vibes≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈ And I agree with you that companies that run eldercare facilities must be highly profitable. And some of these places are wildly expensive. My Dad is in a place that seems to have a good balance. And the workers seem happy and care about the residents. For that, I am truly blessed. And, he loves it there. He wishes he moved in sooner.

Received an Hermes sweater today from Ann's Fabulous Finds. And I am so thrilled with it. I attached a picture from the auction. I have been watching it for months and decided to pull the trigger. I have the matching 140 cm summer weight twill. I was bad at Nordstrom too. But I need to take pics of that stuff.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Can Fall/Winter temps come please?!!! This hot humid August thing is just not working for me. I went to the Nats game tonight with DH. It was uncomfortable.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Mindi, Glad to hear your Mom has regained her faculties. My Mom had Alzheimers. DH once aptly described the symptoms like an damaged engine in which all pistons were not firing. At any given time, you never knew how many and which ones were working.
> 
> Still sending you lots o vibes≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈ And I agree with you that companies that run eldercare facilities must be highly profitable. And some of these places are wildly expensive. My Dad is in a place that seems to have a good balance. And the workers seem happy and care about the residents. For that, I am truly blessed. And, he loves it there. He wishes he moved in sooner.
> 
> Received an Hermes sweater today from Ann's Fabulous Finds. And I am so thrilled with it. I attached a picture from the auction. I have been watching it for months and decided to pull the trigger. I have the matching 140 cm summer weight twill. I was bad at Nordstrom too. But I need to take pics of that stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can Fall/Winter temps come please?!!! This hot humid August thing is just not working for me. I went to the Nats game tonight with DH. It was uncomfortable.


Tapas Persians design.  Very nice.   The scarves in that design are very nice as well.


----------



## pursecrzy

etoupebirkin said:


> Mindi, Glad to hear your Mom has regained her faculties. My Mom had Alzheimers. DH once aptly described the symptoms like an damaged engine in which all pistons were not firing. At any given time, you never knew how many and which ones were working.
> 
> Still sending you lots o vibes≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈ And I agree with you that companies that run eldercare facilities must be highly profitable. And some of these places are wildly expensive. My Dad is in a place that seems to have a good balance. And the workers seem happy and care about the residents. For that, I am truly blessed. And, he loves it there. He wishes he moved in sooner.
> 
> Received an Hermes sweater today from Ann's Fabulous Finds. And I am so thrilled with it. I attached a picture from the auction. I have been watching it for months and decided to pull the trigger. I have the matching 140 cm summer weight twill. I was bad at Nordstrom too. But I need to take pics of that stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can Fall/Winter temps come please?!!! This hot humid August thing is just not working for me. I went to the Nats game tonight with DH. It was uncomfortable.



Lovely sweater EB!

I too am over this hot humid weather.


----------



## bobkat1991

I think I shall write another chapter of The Chicken Tales.  This chapter starts out quite sadly, but ends on an amusing note - so please bear with me.  We last had only Judy Bug left of the original 4 started pullets and she had been joined by 3 younger girls, who saw her as a mother figure.
Hubby found Judy Bug dead one morning - no obvious cause.  He buried her, and since we were a bit concerned about the life expectancy of ANY of our young birds, we ordered 6 more started pullets.  They arrived the Wednesday before Father's Day.  My next post is truly sad, so skip ahead to my third post here if you just want a good laugh, OK?


----------



## bobkat1991

OK.....really bad part coming up.

Father's Day Massacre:  Hubby found all 9 young birds dead in their coop.  One had been partially eaten.  The rest?  It looked as if they had been killed just for the fun of killing.  A local chicken expert asked my husband a lot of questions, and told us it was most likely a weasel.  Some if them are only 8 inches long.

We only had our three roosters for the next month, and they had apparently been quite upset about the massacre, so they started staying out all night and roosting in trees.


----------



## bobkat1991

So.....part 3 of Chapter 2.
We THOUGHT we had a really predator proof coop.  Events proved us wrong.  We decided to take our security measures up a notch or several before obtaining more birds.  We purchased a security camera system with 3 cameras.  We put one camera into the big coop (formerly the rooster dorm).  We put one camera into the 4 bird little coop with run, and one camera just aimed inside the big aviary.  Hubby bought a BB gun and tested it to find a number of pumps he could do to just produce a real stinging sensation upon any varmint he hit, without killing it.  He used his own foot to find out!
Then we went to a place an hours drive away and bought six birds - all hatched Feb. 11.  We bought 5 hens and one rooster.  We figured that, since our 3 original Roosters would NOT sleep in their Coop since Father's Day, that we would leave them out of the Aviary.  And - I know this sounds dumb - I didn't want to see their beautiful friendship break up over a bunch of hens!

So....the first night the new birds slept here.  The security monitor was on.  We could see AND hear our babies as they settled in and fell asleep.  There were very soporific sounds of cooing and clucking.....until 1:30 am.  There arose such a commotion of squawking and bird movement.  Hubby sprang out of bed!
Well....he actually had to wrestle with our 18 pound cat who sleeps between hubby and the side of the bed.  But once he got free, he grabbed a flashlight and ran out the front door!  Then he ran back IN the front door, because he had forgotten to turn off our ADT security alarm.  But he ran out a second time to investigate.  About then, I was watching all the
chickens settle back down, a couple of them muttering under their breath.

Lessons learned:
Next time, I shall disarm the ADT while hubby struggles to get past the cat.
Next time, hubby will NOT forget to take his BB gun out with him.
Chickens can be grumpy and noisy bedfellows.


----------



## pursecrzy

Great story bobkat1991!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I think I'm not going to go back to my shoe guy at Nordstrom any more. I have been going to him for years. Shopping with him is like a very fun party. But he slipped and made a comment yesterday to other SA that I heard that meant _he's always pushed me to buy more expensive shoes. _If I'm looking at several pairs of shoes and want to buy one or two pairs, he'd always recommend the most expensive ones.

I was kind of taken aback, bought the shoes and left the store. But as I thought about it, I became really angry. I'm loyal to my SAs because I believe they are helping me make the right choices as opposed to strictly expensive ones. The up-sell is not always the right sell for me. He will lose out because I know longer trust his judgement.

I know working in retail is brutal. But I really hate when people try to sell me something that may not be right for me.

I know these people see me with my H bags and jewelry and think I have $ to burn. But those items keep their value in ways that RTW and shoes do not.


----------



## ck21

EB--that stinks.  I like to assume SAs are above that.

I'm hanging in--loving the Olympics on TV.  I could watch it for hours on end.

Waiting to hear next steps on possible new job, and getting ready to travel to Vancouver for a half marathon.  Nursing some sort of foot injury, so the race will be interesting.

Sending love and vibes to all (the chickens too!).


----------



## chaneljewel

EB, I would be upset with the SA too.   To think that his intentions in selling are so selfish and deliberate would make me change SAs too.  I trust the SAs that I've worked with over the years and value their advice.


----------



## eagle1002us

EB, It was indiscrete of the SA to comment like that.   On the plus side, he's entertaining, you have a good time getting shoes from him, and he seems to know your taste (otherwise why buy from him?).   Realistically, SA's work on commission.   If the Nordies SA deliberately misled you to buy an inferior higher priced shoe that's rotten advice.   But if he gave you advice based on the belief that you could afford his recommendations, that's kind of a compliment.   If you have "the best" in jewelry and bags, why not for your feet?  Basically, his comment to the other SA is a way if saying you're a good customer, heck, maybe his best.   I would let it go.  There's a lot of SA's that are indifferent, bored, clueless, and if that's the worst thing he does, I'd certainly let it go b/c if someone knows my taste, they are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Mindi B

ck, be careful not to exacerbate the injury!  Eager to hear more about the new job progress!
bobkat, alas, Nature is red in tooth and claw.  I couldn't take the losses; no chickens for me.  But your hubby's middle-of-the-night adventure does sound hilarious--in retrospect!
EB, I think the thing that stings most (to me) is the idea that someone you thought liked you for you might only--or primarily--have viewed you as a source of profit.  And if his advice really hinged on price, well, phooey on him.  I'm sorry that happened.


----------



## pursecrzy

EB, I'm so sorry to hear that. 

Return the shoes and tell the manager why you're returning them.


----------



## MadMadCat

pursecrzy said:


> EB, I'm so sorry to hear that.
> 
> Return the shoes and tell the manager why you're returning them.



Would it help? If everyone works on commission, isn't selling the most expensive items exactly what the store wants?

Maybe i am alone here, but i always expects the SAs to make their interests first and then mine. I may trust their opinion when it is about two items of equal value or in places that don't give commissions.


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> I think I'm not going to go back to my shoe guy at Nordstrom any more. I have been going to him for years. Shopping with him is like a very fun party. But he slipped and made a comment yesterday to other SA that I heard that meant _he's always pushed me to buy more expensive shoes. _If I'm looking at several pairs of shoes and want to buy one or two pairs, he'd always recommend the most expensive ones.
> 
> I was kind of taken aback, bought the shoes and left the store. But as I thought about it, I became really angry. I'm loyal to my SAs because I believe they are helping me make the right choices as opposed to strictly expensive ones. The up-sell is not always the right sell for me. He will lose out because I know longer trust his judgement.
> 
> I know working in retail is brutal. But I really hate when people try to sell me something that may not be right for me.
> 
> I know these people see me with my H bags and jewelry and think I have $ to burn. But those items keep their value in ways that RTW and shoes do not.



eb- Everything you've ever posted has made it clear you are a classy lady with impeccable taste, so the loss of the SA's opinions, if you opt not to return, will be no loss. But Nordies is a great place to shop for shoes and the sales make it even more fun so continuing to shop there would be tempting. 

If this had happened to me I'd be angry too and I'd consider a "teachable moment" when the next incident of the up-sell begins. If being directed to the expensive pair, which may not be my first choice, in a bantering tone, in keeping with the fun party atmosphere you described,  I'd tell him,  "You've been using that up-sale schtick for years but today it's not working. Let's look at something else"   Called out but in a nice way.  It could put your relationship with this SA "on a new footing".


----------



## JulesB68

Love the new sweater EB, & sorry to hear your shoe encounter; fwiw, think CSS's response a great idea!

Good luck in Vancouver CK; hope the foot injury holds out. 

I, for one, am quite happy with the weather where we are at the moment. This is the view from our hotel:




DH cycled up Ventoux yesterday and knocked an hour off last year's time. His exercise regime is really paying off! No way I could cycle with him at that pace!

Rather unfruitful day today though; drove 90 mins to Aix today for a bit of retail therapy & lunch, only to find that H there has changed its opening hours and is now not open on Mondays at all in August. [emoji22]


----------



## csshopper

JulesB68 said:


> Love the new sweater EB, & sorry to hear your shoe encounter; fwiw, think CSS's response a great idea!
> 
> Good luck in Vancouver CK; hope the foot injury holds out.
> 
> I, for one, am quite happy with the weather where we are at the moment. This is the view from our hotel:
> 
> View attachment 3434447
> 
> 
> DH cycled up Ventoux yesterday and knocked an hour off last year's time. His exercise regime is really paying off! No way I could cycle with him at that pace!
> 
> Rather unfruitful day today though; drove 90 mins to Aix today for a bit of retail therapy & lunch, only to find that H there has changed its opening hours and is now not open on Mondays at all in August. [emoji22]



jules- green with envy, would love to be booked into the same hotel. 
LOL- you know Hermes is addictive when you look at a font (this one) and think, "reminds me of Bamboo."


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thanks everyone. I'm going to return the shoes this week. I probably won't go into detail with the manager because I don't want the drama or apology. I know what I heard and the intonation and the damage is done. I resent the manipulation. 

I'm grateful that Nordies return policy is no?s asked.


----------



## pursecrzy

MadMadCat said:


> Would it help? If everyone works on commission, isn't selling the most expensive items exactly what the store wants?
> 
> Maybe i am alone here, but i always expects the SAs to make their interests first and then mine. I may trust their opinion when it is about two items of equal value or in places that don't give commissions.



Yes, SAs work on commission and selling the more expensive items does result in more profits for the store.
On the other hand, you have a great long term repeat customer. They need to be treated well and you don't piss them off. He's lost EB as a client. Zero commissions from her.
He took the short term view, not the long term view.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Chat,

Found myself released early from Jury Duty and should be catching up on work but instead I'm reading here. 
Since I own my business every sale is like a commission based sales relationship but I've found over the years of dealing with very high end clients, whom I perceive to have money to burn that it's best to provide just what they need and not push or up sell while being honest. They value me more because they trust me and as a result ultimately spend more money with me in most cases. I'm open if I don't think they need to spend on some item or other and will tell them when I think they'll be unhappy if they don't splash out on something. The trust is much more important than the short term sales gain exhibited here with EB's shoe guy. 

Recently I've had a few poor experiences with Nordstrom and I'm wondering if they've expanded too fast and training is suffering? It's not my first stop anymore and that's interesting to. Though I no longer work in retail, I'm a nerd about it and always loved their stores but starting to hear otherwise more often.


----------



## gracekelly

etoupebirkin said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm going to return the shoes this week. I probably won't go into detail with the manager because I don't want the drama or apology. I know what I heard and the intonation and the damage is done. I resent the manipulation.
> 
> I'm grateful that Nordies return policy is no?s asked.


It is a problem and I resent the fact that it should keep you from wearing your nice (usual) things whilst shopping. Believe it or not, I thought about this yesterday as I had to go to purchase a new washer and dryer.  It was my Sunday morning surprise that the washer finally decided to die and I had decided that I wasn't going to put any money into it after 15+ years of service.  So I did my research online, and went off to Sears (they have REAL service people as opposed to stores just selling you a service contract)  to make my purchase.  I had decided that I was not going to make the mistake that I had made 15 years ago and buy a very expensive machine that was nothing, but a huge disappointment in the end.  I found a good brand, good price and off I went thinking that my designer bag, jewelry and clothes could provoke them to attempt to upsell me.  Turns out that the sales person (female) did not try to upsell me at all.  She listened to what I said I did and did not want given my previous machine experience.  She even suggested that one more expensive model that we looked out was not really necessary for my needs.  She was perfect in every way and she made the sale.


----------



## bobkat1991

EB,  my personal opinion is that your Nordstrom shoe guy is a stinker, of the first order!!


----------



## Mindi B

I don't disagree that one must expect sales people to keep an eye on their sales figures.  But there is a difference between being an eager salesman and bs-ing a longtime client into unnecessary or suboptimal purchases, and a HUGE difference when said salesman callously blabs about it in the client's hearing.  No bueno.  I agree, bobkat: This guy doesn't deserve EB's patronage.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Hello. Well, Bobkat, a little known family name for me was "Judy Bug." My wonderful, non lupine grandfather used to call me that.

Mindi, a horrible choice, I know, but we built a 2-story ranch style house with my mother when she just decided one day she couldn't live alone anymore. We had two master suites on the first floor and my son had the top of the house. It wasn't ideal, but because she really adored my dh and ds, things were great for them. See above lupine reference. 

Anyway, OB, major congrats on the HAC. I gave up my Birkins in favor of my 32 HACs. Now, I can barely manage the tiniest LV Favorite. Oy.

I have been dealing with the same person at Nordstrom for years. He is wonderful to me and I am very good to him. He is my PS now and buys everything for my family with me. The anniversary sale was very underwhelming for me. I know the shoes are not necessarily up the designer's usual snuff. They cut corners -- like rubber soles instead of leather. Same for some clothing. I have to wear clothes for encore. Normally, there is nothing in the store, but during the sale.??? Really. Well, he caught my displeasure at the whole thing, DH bough a few things. And, I was just plain pissed. 

So, I was done with H when they stopped shipping SLGs. I was a pretty decent customer then. That did it for me. A stupid little Keychain I was not going to drive back and forth to that stupid boutique. I found it somewhere else, anyway. But, you know what? You can have too much and I had to just stop. Maybe it was my whiny S A who decided I was no longer worthy, but, in retail, it really does work the other way.

I am done complaining. It makes my blood pressure go up. 
And, my son is in love. Or is that already old news?

beeble


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

EB, I know sometimes, Nordstrom shoe Mgr pushes a certain shoe for a day. You may have been caught on that day. My guy tells me he is supposed to, but he knows it won't be narrow enough and he won't even show me. He barely works in the shoe department anymore.


The reason I say guy is because this keyboard autocorrects ESS A to other things. Geez.

beeble


----------



## etoupebirkin

That's the reason why I love my jewelry SA at Neiman Marcus. She is totally honest and tells me not to buy stuff even though she would make a big commission. She knows my jewelry collection, my lifestyle and what will work for me. In the long run I've spent far more $ with her because I know I am more than just a sale for her.


----------



## ck21

Our guy lost his first tooth today!!


----------



## pursecrzy

Aw!

What is the going rate for a tooth these days? I.e. How much will the Tooth Fairy leave for Hot Cars tonight?


----------



## eagle1002us

I re-read your original comment, EB.


Balto Bag Lady said:


> Hello. Well, Bobkat, a little known family name for me was "Judy Bug." My wonderful, non lupine grandfather used to call me that.
> 
> Mindi, a horrible choice, I know, but we built a 2-story ranch style house with my mother when she just decided one day she couldn't live alone anymore. We had two master suites on the first floor and my son had the top of the house. It wasn't ideal, but because she really adored my dh and ds, things were great for them. See above lupine reference.
> 
> Anyway, OB, major congrats on the HAC. I gave up my Birkins in favor of my 32 HACs. Now, I can barely manage the tiniest LV Favorite. Oy.
> 
> I have been dealing with the same person at Nordstrom for years. He is wonderful to me and I am very good to him. He is my PS now and buys everything for my family with me. The anniversary sale was very underwhelming for me. I know the shoes are not necessarily up the designer's usual snuff. They cut corners -- like rubber soles instead of leather. Same for some clothing. I have to wear clothes for encore. Normally, there is nothing in the store, but during the sale.??? Really. Well, he caught my displeasure at the whole thing, DH bough a few things. And, I was just plain pissed.
> 
> So, I was done with H when they stopped shipping SLGs. I was a pretty decent customer then. That did it for me. A stupid little Keychain I was not going to drive back and forth to that stupid boutique. I found it somewhere else, anyway. But, you know what? You can have too much and I had to just stop. Maybe it was my whiny S A who decided I was no longer worthy, but, in retail, it really does work the other way.
> 
> I am done complaining. It makes my blood pressure go up.
> And, my son is in love. Or is that already old news?
> 
> beeble



Beeble, I found your post quite interesting.   I found the Anniversary sale underwhelming, too.   I think that the problem may be that Rack biz is growing but Nordies by themselves are not.  I think they are confused about what customer they should appeal to:  the person who loves a bargain (markdown on Eileen Fisher) or a good deal vs. a luxury customer (I am thinking of their upscale designer clothes).   I will say one thing:  they do mark down dresses in Encore nicely.   I can't even make dresses for what they charge!


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> I re-read your original comment, EB.
> 
> 
> Beeble, I found your post quite interesting.   I found the Anniversary sale underwhelming, too.   I think that the problem may be that Rack biz is growing but Nordies by themselves are not.  I think they are confused about what customer they should appeal to:  the person who loves a bargain (markdown on Eileen Fisher) or a good deal vs. a luxury customer (I am thinking of their upscale designer clothes).   I will say one thing:  they do mark down dresses in Encore nicely.   I can't even make dresses for what they charge!



By accident I posted this before I was finished.  Beeble, what was your problem with the HACs?  I didn't understand what you wrote --  not that I disagreed, I just didn't follow what you were saying.  I think HACs are quite distinctive, I like them.  

BTW, sewing is not cheaper than buying RTW.   Ever.   The advantage of sewing is that to some degree it offers a choice of fabric, color, etc. compared with RTW.   By the time I stick a lining in, interfacing, nice buttons, shoulder pads, and (what most people don't do) add the "cost" of my time in making the garment -- especially adjusting the pattern for fit -- it's not cheap.  But I sew b/c shoving fabric thru a 40 year old Sears Kenmore is somehow relaxing.   

I took a break from H for about a year and I don't regret it.  I respect you for coming to say "enough is enough."  I once heard someone  (who appraises for Antiques Roadshow and for a well-known auction house) talk about buying jewelry.  She said we should only buy items that are really unique because "everyone has too much stuff."  Stuff does start to look alike after a while. That goes for every designer who has a signature look.  And with the competition from the web, the SA's who work in free standing stores have to scramble. 

I would, however, like to see a Pariba tourmaline (which have a neon aqua color and are hugely expensive) IRL.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

eagle1002us said:


> By accident I posted this before I was finished.  Beeble, what was your problem with the HACs?  I didn't understand what you wrote --  not that I disagreed, I just didn't follow what you were saying.  I think HACs are quite distinctive, I like them.
> 
> BTW, sewing is not cheaper than buying RTW.   Ever.   The advantage of sewing is that to some degree it offers a choice of fabric, color, etc. compared with RTW.   By the time I stick a lining in, interfacing, nice buttons, shoulder pads, and (what most people don't do) add the "cost" of my time in making the garment -- especially adjusting the pattern for fit -- it's not cheap.  But I sew b/c shoving fabric thru a 40 year old Sears Kenmore is somehow relaxing.
> 
> I took a break from H for about a year and I don't regret it.  I respect you for coming to say "enough is enough."  I once heard someone  (who appraises for Antiques Roadshow and for a well-known auction house) talk about buying jewelry.  She said we should only buy items that are really unique because "everyone has too much stuff."  Stuff does start to look alike after a while. That goes for every designer who has a signature look.  And with the competition from the web, the SA's who work in free standing stores have to scramble.
> 
> I would, however, like to see a Pariba tourmaline (which have a neon aqua color and are hugely expensive) IRL.



Eagle, first of all, the EF things in Encore for the past few Sales have been a little lower quality, in my opinion. I can wear a variety of sizes in her stuff and usually wait for markdown sales. Also, there is an EF Company Store very nearby.

Yes, I love jewelry. And paraiba tourmaline is gorgeous. I see a lot of it on TV now on the shopping stations.

I have no problem with my HACs, except for their weight. I got a couple of beauties a few years backs -- an indigo fjord and a chevre with a lovely lustrous patina. I have no idea of the colorways, except I call or Caramel.
I'm sorry I didn't make myself more clear.

beeble


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Oh, and about Nordstrom's business ills, I saw or read that their internet business is killing them. Because they cannot charge shipping and handling in either direction, they are losing money. Is it easier for me go to the store or the post office to return? I'd rather go to the post office so I don't get roped in to something I don't need or want. I run the risk of doing so every time I go there. I have a weak will.

Since they have such a great return policy, they really will take any thing back no matter how long you have had it. I do not abuse this.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

One more thing.

I am officially an old lady.

I have a weekly standing appointment with my hair stylist.

beeble.


----------



## ouija board

Beeble, I hear you on the weight issue with HACs. Mine wasn't as heavy as I thought it would be, considering it's Barenia, but loaded up it is noticeably heavier than my 30cm Birkin. Just another reason to keep doing yoga and weights. I don't exercise or diet to look good in a bikini, I do it to fit into my Jumping boots (gain 1lb and my darned calves don't fit!) and be able to lift my H bags. Crazy, huh?! Regarding online vs in store sales, my SKII sales lady at Saks is always lamenting the loss of sales to their online site. With all the gift card offers and promotions for online only purchases, it's truly cannibalizing their in store sales.  

EB, you're right to just move on to another SA. Regardless of what he or the manager might say to smooth things over, things wouldn't be the same. His attitude towards you is something I'd expect from an inexperienced SA or one who's working with you for the first time and doesn't expect to see you again (up sell like crazy to get as much of a commission on a one time customer). A huge let down coming from a long time SA. 

Ck, hope the foot feels better! Yay for Hot Cars' first tooth fairy visit!! 

Peeps, it's hot here. Not just hot but HOT. [emoji91][emoji295]️ When, oh when is winter coming?


----------



## cosican

MadMadCat said:


> Would it help? If everyone works on commission, isn't selling the most expensive items exactly what the store wants?
> 
> Maybe i am alone here, but i always expects the SAs to make their interests first and then mine. I may trust their opinion when it is about two items of equal value or in places that don't give commissions.




Hello! 
I am new to this forum! but i'd like to ask u guys about my 2013 cappucine kelly! I bought it from a reseller and it was definitely new with tags. howveer, it smells of marijuana when i brought it outside  is there any way i can remove the smell? Ppl said i should return them to hermes boutique itself, but i didnt buy it from the hermes itself! please help meee!!


----------



## Genie27

etoupebirkin said:


> I think I'm not going to go back to my shoe guy at Nordstrom any more. I have been going to him for years. Shopping with him is like a very fun party. But he slipped and made a comment yesterday to other SA that I heard that meant _he's always pushed me to buy more expensive shoes. _If I'm looking at several pairs of shoes and want to buy one or two pairs, he'd always recommend the most expensive ones.
> 
> I was kind of taken aback, bought the shoes and left the store. But as I thought about it, I became really angry. I'm loyal to my SAs because I believe they are helping me make the right choices as opposed to strictly expensive ones. The up-sell is not always the right sell for me. He will lose out because I know longer trust his judgement.
> 
> I know working in retail is brutal. But I really hate when people try to sell me something that may not be right for me.
> 
> I know these people see me with my H bags and jewelry and think I have $ to burn. But those items keep their value in ways that RTW and shoes do not.



That's truly unfortunate (for your SA in the long run) - he didn't value your relationship and your business enough, and has now lost out on future earnings and possible referrals. That's bad business practice in any book. I can see a pushy SA encouraging someone to buy something even when it's not flattering etc so they can close the sale - it happens, often enough that I usually dislike interacting with random SAs. But when you have an ongoing relationship, that is built on trust, it takes one mis-step to break that trust. Hopefully he learns a couple of lessons from this situation.


----------



## Mindi B

cosican, the smell cannot be removed.  This is a known defect from a specific few years of production; an Hermes store should accept the bag for replacement even if it was purchased from a reseller, as far as I know.  Good luck!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, I didn't follow the skunk thread very closely, so I didn't know that the smell resembled marijuana! How potentially embarrassing (Although maybe less so now that it's legal in several states)! I thought it was bad having to carry around a pre-owned bag that smelled of cigarette smoke.


----------



## eagle1002us

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Oh, and about Nordstrom's business ills, I saw or read that their internet business is killing them. Because they cannot charge shipping and handling in either direction, they are losing money. Is it easier for me go to the store or the post office to return? I'd rather go to the post office so I don't get roped in to something I don't need or want. I run the risk of doing so every time I go there. I have a weak will.
> 
> Since they have such a great return policy, they really will take any thing back no matter how long you have had it. I do not abuse this.


Interesting about the costs of the internet biz!      There are too many retailers hustling the same brands.  That makes it easier to shop via the web.  I like Lord & Taylor quite a bit, tho.  They have terrific markdowns.   I've always liked LT.   And, I also like Lafayette 148.  Their clothes are beautifully made.  I miss Ellen Tracy and Dana Buchman -- they used such beautiful fabrics.   Ellen Tracy makes coats these days, not sure about anything else.   

Eileen Fisher and her tons of cardigans!    And her angled hems!  I think for her prices the clothes could be more interesting.  Did not know about the EF Company store.  Will check that out, thanks Beeble.


----------



## lulilu

EB, I would have been mortified and furious if I heard that SA.  It would be hard for me even to return to that Nordstrom shoe department.  grrrrr


----------



## bobkat1991

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Hello. Well, Bobkat, a little known family name for me was "Judy Bug." My wonderful, non lupine grandfather used to call me that.
> 
> Mindi, a horrible choice, I know, but we built a 2-story ranch style house with my mother when she just decided one day she couldn't live alone anymore. We had two master suites on the first floor and my son had the top of the house. It wasn't ideal, but because she really adored my dh and ds, things were great for them. See above lupine reference.
> 
> Anyway, OB, major congrats on the HAC. I gave up my Birkins in favor of my 32 HACs. Now, I can barely manage the tiniest LV Favorite. Oy.
> 
> I have been dealing with the same person at Nordstrom for years. He is wonderful to me and I am very good to him. He is my PS now and buys everything for my family with me. The anniversary sale was very underwhelming for me. I know the shoes are not necessarily up the designer's usual snuff. They cut corners -- like rubber soles instead of leather. Same for some clothing. I have to wear clothes for encore. Normally, there is nothing in the store, but during the sale.??? Really. Well, he caught my displeasure at the whole thing, DH bough a few things. And, I was just plain pissed.
> 
> So, I was done with H when they stopped shipping SLGs. I was a pretty decent customer then. That did it for me. A stupid little Keychain I was not going to drive back and forth to that stupid boutique. I found it somewhere else, anyway. But, you know what? You can have too much and I had to just stop. Maybe it was my whiny S A who decided I was no longer worthy, but, in retail, it really does work the other way.
> 
> I am done complaining. It makes my blood pressure go up.
> And, my son is in love. Or is that already old news?
> 
> beeble


Beeble, I am heartily glad that I was not drinking anything when I read your comment about your non lupine grandparent!!  Yes, I had one of those too....thank goodness!  And you were Judy Bug in childhood, same as my other dear departed friend Judy.  Well...I hope it will delight you to know that we have a Judy Bug The Second.  She is the primary wife/main squeeze of our rooster Athos.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I returned 5 pairs of shoes I purchased in the last couple of months today. I am also going to return a pair of St. Laurent booties and a Celine Luggage. I think all tolled it will add up to about $8K.


----------



## katekluet

etoupebirkin said:


> I returned 5 pairs of shoes I purchased in the last couple of months today. I am also going to return a pair of St. Laurent booties and a Celine Luggage. I think all tolled it will add up to about $8K.


You go, girl!!!


----------



## Genie27

Yep, make your point with your wallet. Hope you feel better after the returns, EB.


----------



## etoupebirkin

lulilu said:


> EB, I would have been mortified and furious if I heard that SA.  It would be hard for me even to return to that Nordstrom shoe department.  grrrrr


It is going to be hard to go back there as the designer department that I like is right next door and the SAs work in tandem. I also realize they try to upsell me too. Thought it's much easier to say no to clothes I don't think will work. So I'm probably going to take a vacation from Nordies as a brand.


----------



## etoupebirkin

My private shopper at NM takes me to all departments. She does not try to sell me only Valentino, Chanel or Brunello Cuchinelli. She recognizes the limits of what I'm willing to spend on RTW. It's less of a party and more of a professional relationship.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

etoupebirkin said:


> My private shopper at NM takes me to all departments. She does not try to sell me only Valentino, Chanel or Brunello Cuchinelli. She recognizes the limits of what I'm willing to spend on RTW. It's less of a party and more of a professional relationship.


So, I am so loyal to my PS at Nordstrom, that I won't even bring a return to him during a sale. I don't want to screw up his bottom line during important selling days.  And, they started selling eskandar for a year or so, but now, pffft. It's gone from Nordstrom. Not that my store had it. The buzz is, eskandar is not going to be sold anywhere,  but it's boutiques. I know Bergdorf put in a huge installation for them and they seem to have a fall winter line. Oh well. 

Since I've been cut loose by Hermés, I've been buying some beautiful Coach 1941 bags -- and I ha e discovered the beauty that is MCM.

Enough for now. I need to go to sleep now.

Nighty night.

beeble.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, are you going to mention to anyone (a manager, perhaps) WHY you are making the returns?  Even if you choose not to name the SA, I think it could be important to let management know how one careless and insensitive moment by a representative of their "brand" can cost the company BIG.  This is what I'd want to do, anyway, but I do have a somewhat vengeful streak--and I HATE ignorant interpersonal rudeness and want to see it kicked in da backside.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Right now I'm in one of my crazy busy times at work. I will bring it up to a manager at another time. I just don't want to have the scene. "Oh my gosh, I'm sure he did not mean that at all!!! What can we do to win your confidence back...." And so on and so forth.


----------



## Mindi B

I hear ya.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi B said:


> EB, are you going to mention to anyone (a manager, perhaps) WHY you are making the returns?  Even if you choose not to name the SA, I think it could be important to let management know how one careless and insensitive moment by a representative of their "brand" can cost the company BIG.  This is what I'd want to do, anyway, but I do have a somewhat vengeful streak--and I HATE ignorant interpersonal rudeness and want to see it kicked in da backside.





etoupebirkin said:


> Right now I'm in one of my crazy busy times at work. I will bring it up to a manager at another time. I just don't want to have the scene. "Oh my gosh, I'm sure he did not mean that at all!!! What can we do to win your confidence back...." And so on and so forth.



Sometimes you will get an email re how did you enjoy your purchase (maybe that's only online purchases?) from some stores.  That would be one opportunity to explain the situation.  But I agree with EB's prediction of the response of management.  Stupid stupid SA.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

lulilu said:


> Sometimes you will get an email re how did you enjoy your purchase (maybe that's only online purchases?) from some stores.  That would be one opportunity to explain the situation.  But I agree with EB's prediction of the response of management.  Stupid stupid SA.


Said SA will know that said merch has been returned. The information on that sticker has all the information that the receipt has. The $8000 in returns will not go down easily. I can guarantee that SA will never bother EB again. Ever. Never a note. Nordstrom believes in hand-written notes. Never an e-mail.
I do not work in retail. But, I do shop a lot at Nordstrom. And, used to spend big bucks with different SAs. So, I would get notes a lot. Also Nordstrom notes! My PS does a lot of emailing when there is an event he wants to let his people know about. But over-selling? Never. Throwing something over my shouldler and suggesting it? Yes? Turning it down and later regretting it. Yup.

beeble


----------



## gracekelly

etoupebirkin said:


> Right now I'm in one of my crazy busy times at work. I will bring it up to a manager at another time. I just don't want to have the scene. "Oh my gosh, I'm sure he did not mean that at all!!! What can we do to win your confidence back...." And so on and so forth.


If you brought back 8k worth of items, this will prompt a phone call and probably from the manager.  The SA's employee number will pop up on the returns report and it won't look good for him.  If he received commission, then it will be deducted from future earnings.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

etoupebirkin said:


> I think I'm not going to go back to my shoe guy at Nordstrom any more. I have been going to him for years. Shopping with him is like a very fun party. But he slipped and made a comment yesterday to other SA that I heard that meant _he's always pushed me to buy more expensive shoes. _If I'm looking at several pairs of shoes and want to buy one or two pairs, he'd always recommend the most expensive ones.
> 
> I was kind of taken aback, bought the shoes and left the store. But as I thought about it, I became really angry. I'm loyal to my SAs because I believe they are helping me make the right choices as opposed to strictly expensive ones. The up-sell is not always the right sell for me. He will lose out because I know longer trust his judgement.
> 
> I know working in retail is brutal. But I really hate when people try to sell me something that may not be right for me.
> 
> I know these people see me with my H bags and jewelry and think I have $ to burn. But those items keep their value in ways that RTW and shoes do not.



With SA'S like that, it's best to look them in the eye and say "You don't tell me what I should buy.  I tell you what I'm buying.  Do we understand each other?"


----------



## eagle1002us

Balto Bag Lady said:


> So, I am so loyal to my PS at Nordstrom, that I won't even bring a return to him during a sale. I don't want to screw up his bottom line during important selling days.  And, they started selling eskandar for a year or so, but now, pffft. It's gone from Nordstrom. Not that my store had it. The buzz is, eskandar is not going to be sold anywhere,  but it's boutiques. I know Bergdorf put in a huge installation for them and they seem to have a fall winter line. Oh well.
> 
> Since I've been cut loose by Hermés, I've been buying some beautiful Coach 1941 bags -- and I ha e discovered the beauty that is MCM.
> 
> Enough for now. I need to go to sleep now.
> 
> Nighty night.
> 
> beeble.


I like the Coach 1941 bags, too.   One day I will get black Rexy tote with the funky dino on it.   In fact I am currently using a Coach bag from wow, maybe a decade ago, when they started restructuring the line to stress a uniform look.  (I don't think the bags under Reed Krakoff turned out to be that exciting).  The bag I have is dark brown leather with large grommets which have orange leather inside them.  Really well made.  I got the bag new from Amazon years ago and it sat in the closet until now, when grommets are being used a lot.  Now i really like it.   I think I would look a bit nuts carrying the dino bag with the polka dot grommet bag.  

Coach appeals to me in large part b/c it's an iconic American brand.  I am glad they seem to be finally exploiting their brand potential.

 Years ago, someone about my size was shopping the Eskandar dept in NM and recommended it.  Beeble, the listed sizes for Eskandar sound so small I have been hesitant to try it on.   The fabrics are beautiful, tho.  And i like oversized tops.

The trade-off for me is either accessories, chiefly H, vs. elegant clothes.    I don't see the public in what I'm doing.  Accessories seem to be a better investment b/c they carry over to casual and work-dress occasions.  DH wears shorts and a golf shirt casually so I tone it down accordingly.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, you are right, shopping at Nordstrom with you was like a party.  I did notice a bit of hard selling being done on the part of this particular SA, but it was such a festive mood, I didn't think too much of it at the time.  The sting of over hearing his conversation would be hard for me to take.  His stupidity is beyond belief.  I'm sorry he was so disrespectful toward you.  Big mistake.....Huge!


----------



## pursecrzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> EB, you are right, shopping at Nordstrom with you was like a party.  I did notice a bit of hard selling being done on the part of this particular SA, but it was such a festive mood, I didn't think too much of it at the time.  The sting of over hearing his conversation would be hard for me to take.  His stupidity is beyond belief.  I'm sorry he was so disrespectful toward you.  Big mistake.....Huge!



LOL! I had thought of that line from Pretty Women.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I think the hard sell is this particular store's approach in the designer department with customers that they believe will spend $. I think after this, I'm going to be persona non grata; but I'd rather it be that way. I was kind of shocked by how much $ I've spent at that store.

They did make it fun. But now the party is over.


----------



## pursecrzy




----------



## pursecrzy

DH and I took a boat trip through the 1000 Islands yesterday. Perfect day for it. A little too hot for me!

We followed it up with a yummy dinner. Top 10 of all time for me.


----------



## Mindi B

Wow, pursey, that was the vacation destination of my youth!  What didya have for dinner, and where?!


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

eagle1002us said:


> I like the Coach 1941 bags, too.   One day I will get black Rexy tote with the funky dino on it.   In fact I am currently using a Coach bag from wow, maybe a decade ago, when they started restructuring the line to stress a uniform look.  (I don't think the bags under Reed Krakoff turned out to be that exciting).  The bag I have is dark brown leather with large grommets which have orange leather inside them.  Really well made.  I got the bag new from Amazon years ago and it sat in the closet until now, when grommets are being used a lot.  Now i really like it.   I think I would look a bit nuts carrying the dino bag with the polka dot grommet bag.
> 
> Coach appeals to me in large part b/c it's an iconic American brand.  I am glad they seem to be finally exploiting their brand potential.
> 
> Years ago, someone about my size was shopping the Eskandar dept in NM and recommended it.  Beeble, the listed sizes for Eskandar sound so small I have been hesitant to try it on.   The fabrics are beautiful, tho.  And i like oversized tops.
> 
> The trade-off for me is either accessories, chiefly H, vs. elegant clothes.    I don't see the public in what I'm doing.  Accessories seem to be a better investment b/c they carry over to casual and work-dress occasions.  DH wears shorts and a golf shirt casually so I tone it down accordingly.


I bough a 1941 from Nordstrom. It is still on the website. It was never on the Coach site. It is a saddlebag.  All interesting colors. I love it. I am waiting for something different. The MCM Milla Totes in all leather are simply lovely.

eskandar has very funky sizing. I don't know why he does it. Most of my pieces are either one size or 1. The fabrics are just lush. Lara Piano makes their cashmere. I need to say no more. All of their pieces are very well-made. I think they are leaving the department stores. I'm hoping for a flagship in DC. Their NY store is in the Village. Get on their mailing list. Their catalogues are a bit odd. The pricing is high. I have some pieces that are too large for me now.


pursecrzy said:


> DH and I took a boat trip through the 1000 Islands yesterday. Perfect day for it. A little too hot for me!
> 
> We followed it up with a yummy dinner. Top 10 of all time for me.


I hope you had a wonderful time. Was it your anniversary? I hate the heat. And the water. Bugs and heat. But a good meal fixes it all!!


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Wow, pursey, that was the vacation destination of my youth!  What didya have for dinner, and where?!



How cool! I stayed at a relatives cottage once on one of the islands when I was younger. 

A restaurant in Gananoque called Riva. Italian. 
Freshly baked bread, Caesar salad to start. Veal for me, pizza for DH. Tiramisu for dessert. 



Balto Bag Lady said:


> I bough a 1941 from Nordstrom. It is still on the website. It was never on the Coach site. It is a saddlebag.  All interesting colors. I love it. I am waiting for something different. The MCM Milla Totes in all leather are simply lovely.
> 
> eskandar has very funky sizing. I don't know why he does it. Most of my pieces are either one size or 1. The fabrics are just lush. Lara Piano makes their cashmere. I need to say no more. All of their pieces are very well-made. I think they are leaving the department stores. I'm hoping for a flagship in DC. Their NY store is in the Village. Get on their mailing list. Their catalogues are a bit odd. The pricing is high. I have some pieces that are too large for me now.
> 
> I hope you had a wonderful time. Was it your anniversary? I hate the heat. And the water. Bugs and heat. But a good meal fixes it all!!



We had a good time BBL! Not our anniversary though. That was in May - five years!


----------



## ouija board

Purse, gorgeous view! Sounds like a fun trip. 

EB, a festive party atmosphere makes it easy for SAs to convince me to buy stuff I don't really love, so I now I get nervous when I meet an SA like that. I always end up returning things that I buy under those circumstances. 

Eagle, Beeble, I'm a fan of Coach's latest bags, too. I just got a small shoulder bag with the butterfly embellishment, and about a month ago got a tote in a Barenia wannabe leather that's quite luscious to the touch. It is leather lined and on sale, to boot! The manager also convinced me to get the silver Stegosaurus key chain because he said it didn't sell as well as Rexy.  Poor unloved Stegy!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> I think the hard sell is this particular store's approach in the designer department with customers that they believe will spend $. I think after this, I'm going to be persona non grata; but I'd rather it be that way. I was kind of shocked by how much $ I've spent at that store.
> 
> They did make it fun. But now the party is over.



I completely understand, EB.  It's stupid of any SA to recommend only the more expensive items.  I much prefer our NM SA who will flat out tell us if something doesn't suit us, no matter how much we think we want it.  She has my absolute devotion, and has saved me from making dumb and expensive mistakes more than once.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> I think the hard sell is this particular store's approach in the designer department with customers that they believe will spend $. I think after this, I'm going to be persona non grata; but I'd rather it be that way. I was kind of shocked by how much $ I've spent at that store.
> 
> They did make it fun. But now the party is over.


I had to stop shopping there.  So much temptation.   I am in a bit of a downsizing role to some degree.   I'm pretty sure I'll retire within this decade.


----------



## eagle1002us

ouija board said:


> Purse, gorgeous view! Sounds like a fun trip.
> 
> EB, a festive party atmosphere makes it easy for SAs to convince me to buy stuff I don't really love, so I now I get nervous when I meet an SA like that. I always end up returning things that I buy under those circumstances.
> 
> Eagle, Beeble, I'm a fan of Coach's latest bags, too. I just got a small shoulder bag with the butterfly embellishment, and about a month ago got a tote in a Barenia wannabe leather that's quite luscious to the touch. It is leather lined and on sale, to boot! The manager also convinced me to get the silver Stegosaurus key chain because he said it didn't sell as well as Rexy.  Poor unloved Stegy!



I am glad you generated Stegylove!    Dinos only come around once in a loooooong time. And that barenia wannabe sounds great!     

 I got my polka-dot grommet bag on sale from Amazon years ago.  Every time I handle it I appreciate the leather, construction, and funky look.  

The heat in this area has been so great this summer I haven't gone out to a mall for a couple of months.   But believe me, I keep track of what's new on-line.  I do technical work for job so browsing colorful, new fashion items is a great way to decompress.  I also get British and French Vogue and L'Official.


----------



## ck21

Interviews next Wednesday.  For now, I'm off to Vancouver for a half marathon on Saturday.  Yahoooooo!


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> Interviews next Wednesday.  For now, I'm off to Vancouver for a half marathon on Saturday.  Yahoooooo!


Run, ck, run and  vibes that you hit your target when you get home!


----------



## Mindi B

My initial response, Nanni, is no, that is not a real Hermes bag.  It is barely possible that it was a one-off created for a VVIP, but I think it unlikely.  
ck, SO happy for you!  Run fast, but don't re-hurt yerself--Vancouver is a great city to visit, even if you have to run through it!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Said SA will know that said merch has been returned. The information on that sticker has all the information that the receipt has. The $8000 in returns will not go down easily. I can guarantee that SA will never bother EB again. Ever. Never a note. Nordstrom believes in hand-written notes. Never an e-mail.
> I do not work in retail. But, I do shop a lot at Nordstrom. And, used to spend big bucks with different SAs. So, I would get notes a lot. Also Nordstrom notes! My PS does a lot of emailing when there is an event he wants to let his people know about. But over-selling? Never. Throwing something over my shouldler and suggesting it? Yes? Turning it down and later regretting it. Yup.
> 
> beeble


In all the years I have been going to that SA, I have never received a note. And I have spent birkin units on shoes. *shakes head*

The other thing I have learned from this exercise is before you buy anything at regular price, shop online. Many times stores will have online specials. I just saved $200 on a Missoni wrap that I bought at Nordstrom.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> My initial response, Nanni, is no, that is not a real Hermes bag.  It is barely possible that it was a one-off created for a VVIP, but I think it unlikely.
> ck, SO happy for you!  Run fast, but don't re-hurt yerself--Vancouver is a great city to visit, even if you have to run through it!


I could not have said it better!!! Go CK Go!!!


----------



## Mindi B

How goes work, EB?  Any sign of things calming down a bit for you?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Big proposal due by 2pm. This one is a weird one. Lots O stuff due next week. We'll see.


----------



## Mindi B

Sending you good thoughts!


----------



## Mindi B

It's been a while since I've shared the ineffable wisdom of Le Fashion. Today, "3 Ways to Wear Long Kimono-Inspired Jackets."
Wait for iiiiiiiiiiit. . . . 
With jeans and a t-shirt.
Now, if you are mathematically-inclined, you might notice that this is, in fact, only _one_ way to wear a long kimono-inspired jacket.
But they posted three different photos.
That is all.

You're welcome.


----------



## ouija board

Lol, at the math or lack thereof!  I'm starting to think that Le Fashion only has one stock answer to all of life's fashion quandaries: Jeans and a white t shirt. 

Ck, good luck in Vancouver!!


----------



## pursecrzy

Macy's is going to close 100 stores and focus on online sales. 
Expect more of this.


----------



## Mindi B

That's it, OB.  I guess there are worse fashion solutions, but does this one really require a dedicated blog?
I know, pursey!  I am picturing increasing numbers of hulking, abandoned malls littering the landscape.  Ugh.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> That's it, OB.  I guess there are worse fashion solutions, but does this one really require a dedicated blog?
> I know, pursey!  I am picturing increasing numbers of hulking, abandoned malls littering the landscape.  Ugh.


That was my exact thought when I read that headline.
*scooting back to work*


----------



## pug*shoes

EB, I'm sorry to hear about your SA  However I think you can bring the party wherever you go!  and I agree with CG, stick with the good SAs! You deserve better service with your caliber of shopping!

OB, glad you gave the dino some love, cute story about how he wasn't as well received. I have a Gucci pug bag charm from years ago that I've never figured out how to wear. But he comes out of the closet and just makes me smile every once in awhile 

Mindi... *ahem* that's my go to weekend outfit.... that blog stole my original idea 

Purse, love the photo and so glad you had a wonderful day/dinner


----------



## Mindi B

Sue them, pugsy, sue them!  Fashion blog plagiarism!
Pugsy wore it first, Le Fashion!


----------



## Keren16

etoupebirkin said:


> I think I'm not going to go back to my shoe guy at Nordstrom any more. I have been going to him for years. Shopping with him is like a very fun party. But he slipped and made a comment yesterday to other SA that I heard that meant _he's always pushed me to buy more expensive shoes. _If I'm looking at several pairs of shoes and want to buy one or two pairs, he'd always recommend the most expensive ones.
> 
> I was kind of taken aback, bought the shoes and left the store. But as I thought about it, I became really angry. I'm loyal to my SAs because I believe they are helping me make the right choices as opposed to strictly expensive ones. The up-sell is not always the right sell for me. He will lose out because I know longer trust his judgement.
> 
> I know working in retail is brutal. But I really hate when people try to sell me something that may not be right for me.
> 
> I know these people see me with my H bags and jewelry and think I have $ to burn. But those items keep their value in ways that RTW and shoes do not.



Not a regular contributor to this thread but like to read it.  Anyway, years ago  a SA at a NM I shopped with & was loyal to began to double charge things I never bought - lines I don't wear & incorrect sizes.  I found out when I received the monthly statement.  Of course I was livid.  The store understood & the correction was made.  The employee left.  It was later suggested there was pressure for the SA to make certain goals as well as a commission.  
You are right retail is not easy.  Especially with the internet and online promotions, even from luxury stores.  I especially like that with the computer  I do not have to face the pressure of a hard sell or the guilt of returning.  Even calling a SA or store makes it easier.  Of course there are times when the item needs to be seen in person.
I suppose if we did not have the monetary  means it would of not be an issue.  Still, it is nice to have these things to fit a professional image or for our own personal enjoyment.


----------



## pug*shoes

Mindi B said:


> Sue them, pugsy, sue them!  Fashion blog plagiarism!
> Pugsy wore it first, Le Fashion!



Now what to wear to court *thinking* Kimono jacket is out since they just posted about it....


----------



## pug*shoes

Ok, anyone know a good deal about Leiber bags? Mind if I PM you if you do?

CG! I hear you laughing from this coast  *pfffftttttt*


----------



## lulilu

Online and online-only specials often offer a better price -- you are right EB.  Too bad for the store SAs, but I for one would not spend $200 extra just because I like my SA.  You are smart to take a step back from Nordstrom.  I still get mad thinking about your SA.  I wonder why we all have the opposite experience at NM?  I like NM better, truthfully, and rarely go to Nordstrom except with my daughter and the girls (my NM got rid of the kids' dept entirely, much to the girls' chagrin).
I have not been shopping much recently.  Since retiring, even after major purges and donations to the career women's center, I have had to face the fact that I still have way too many things to wear and (gasp) way too many bags.  It's ridiculous.  And I am so lazy around the house that it's mostly cutoffs, tees and flipflops lol.  (that didn't prevent me from acquiring summer sandals and espadrilles lol)  But I am trying to be better.


----------



## lulilu

CK, I will be rooting for you.  Speed and cool weather, no injuries.  And I know you will do well with the job interview!


----------



## pursecrzy

I've been down sizing my handbag collection. Consignment mostly.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

pug*shoes said:


> Ok, anyone know a good deal about Leiber bags? Mind if I PM you if you do?
> 
> CG! I hear you laughing from this coast  *pfffftttttt*



I have a couple of JL minaudieres. If you wish to PM me, feel free.


----------



## gracekelly

pursecrzy said:


> Macy's is going to close 100 stores and focus on online sales.
> Expect more of this.


Macy's did this a couple of years ago near me and it made perfect sense since one was down the block from the other.  Sears is doing the same thing.  I had to go to a different one to make my washer/dryer purchase.  So we will have to drive a little more.  All these chains are just over stocked with stores and each shopping mall is a carbon copy of the other for the most part.  Some malls are more upscale than others, but that is about it.


----------



## pug*shoes

Balto Bag Lady said:


> I have a couple of JL minaudieres. If you wish to PM me, feel free.



Thank you Beeble! PM sent


----------



## pug*shoes

pursecrzy said:


> I've been down sizing my handbag collection. Consignment mostly.



High paw Purse! Keep up the cleaning!


----------



## pursecrzy

Thanks pugs!

I've been sending things to consignment slowly as to not overwhelm them. Don't want them to keel over at how many bags I have.


----------



## pursecrzy

gracekelly said:


> Macy's did this a couple of years ago near me and it made perfect sense since one was down the block from the other.  Sears is doing the same thing.  I had to go to a different one to make my washer/dryer purchase.  So we will have to drive a little more.  All these chains are just over stocked with stores and each shopping mall is a carbon copy of the other for the most part.  Some malls are more upscale than others, but that is about it.



Ah.  Didn't know how overbilt they were. 
Sears opened their appliance only stores a while ago. Makes sense to have bulky products in lower rent locations. Also appliances are not impulse purchases.  

ITA with the malls being a carbon copy of each other.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

lulilu said:


> Online and online-only specials often offer a better price -- you are right EB.  Too bad for the store SAs, but I for one would not spend $200 extra just because I like my SA.  You are smart to take a step back from Nordstrom.  I still get mad thinking about your SA.  I wonder why we all have the opposite experience at NM?  I like NM better, truthfully, and rarely go to Nordstrom except with my daughter and the girls (my NM got rid of the kids' dept entirely, much to the girls' chagrin).
> I have not been shopping much recently.  Since retiring, even after major purges and donations to the career women's center, I have had to face the fact that I still have way too many things to wear and (gasp) way too many bags.  It's ridiculous.  And I am so lazy around the house that it's mostly cutoffs, tees and flipflops lol.  (that didn't prevent me from acquiring summer sandals and espadrilles lol)  But I am trying to be better.



lu, When working with my SA, who became by PS (personal shopper; personal stylist??) and I find things online I put the on a wish list and send them to him. I have known him so long, in good times and bad, I still want him to have a commission for placing an order for me. I would rather that  he could order into the store without me having to pay first. It is a hard thing knowing that my (Nordstroms, Saks, NM, Bloomingdales, Macys) do not carry plus size clothes in store. No room they say. That is a double hurt. That implies, Plus Size clothes are too big to display??  Granted Nordstrom does have Encore, but my store does not carry the brands I prefer, like, Eileen Fisher. I have blabbed on for too long about needing a bigger department, because I  need bigger sizes!
I do prefer my SA receive the commission, but I know he has bigger fish to fry than me, now.

beeble.


----------



## gracekelly

Balto Bag Lady said:


> lu, When working with my SA, who became by PS (personal shopper; personal stylist??) and I find things online I put the on a wish list and send them to him. I have known him so long, in good times and bad, I still want him to have a commission for placing an order for me. I would rather that  he could order into the store without me having to pay first. It is a hard thing knowing that my (Nordstroms, Saks, NM, Bloomingdales, Macys) do not carry plus size clothes in store. No room they say. That is a double hurt. That implies, Plus Size clothes are too big to display??  Granted Nordstrom does have Encore, but my store does not carry the brands I prefer, like, Eileen Fisher. I have blabbed on for too long about needing a bigger department, because I  need bigger sizes!
> I do prefer my SA receive the commission, but I know he has bigger fish to fry than me, now.
> 
> beeble.


It is really all about INSTORE sales volume.  If a particular brand or type of item does not pull in a certain amount of money per square foot of store space, then they don't want to have it on the floor.  They use demographic studies of a store vs store rental cost to determine what should be carried in a particular store.  Neiman Marcus carries some brands at some suburban branches that it will not carry at a big city branch, viz. Beverly Hills will not carry what Woodland Hills might carry.  They may have determined that plus sizes sell better on line because those shoppers prefer to purchase that way and avoid the scrutiny or perceived comments from the sales staff.  Yes, it is unfair, but these stores are a business.  They have now created an environment where their brick and mortar stores are in competition with their online business.  The only thing the B&M can offer is personal service.


----------



## Mindi B

And I generally can dispense with said personal service.  I've never liked being "helped" in a store and actively strive to minimize my human contact when shopping.  Clearly this says something about me, but I can live with it.  Obligatory exchanges with unfamiliar others are not my favorite pastime.
On the other hand, the loss of sales jobs is worrisome. There are relatively few careers that allow people to come in with few specific skills and learn as they work, and the loss of this job category will be hurtful.


----------



## bobkat1991

Mindi B said:


> And I generally can dispense with said personal service.  I've never liked being "helped" in a store and actively strive to minimize my human contact when shopping.  Clearly this says something about me, but I can live with it.  Obligatory exchanges with unfamiliar others are not my favorite pastime.
> On the other hand, the loss of sales jobs is worrisome. There are relatively few careers that allow people to come in with few specific skills and learn as they work, and the loss of this job category will be hurtful.


You are singing my song, Mindi B.  I do all my shopping online except for groceries.  And I even get some of my grocery items through Amazon Subscribe and Save.  I am disabled and have found that regulations about enough space for disabled folk in a wheelchair to get around a store are honored more in the breach...
I get the package, try on the clothes or shoes, keep what I like and return the rest.  Easy peasey!


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## ouija board

Keren16 said:


> Not a regular contributor to this thread but like to read it.  Anyway, years ago  a SA at a NM I shopped with & was loyal to began to double charge things I never bought - lines I don't wear & incorrect sizes.  I found out when I received the monthly statement.  Of course I was livid.  The store understood & the correction was made.  The employee left.  It was later suggested there was pressure for the SA to make certain goals as well as a commission.
> You are right retail is not easy.  Especially with the internet and online promotions, even from luxury stores.  I especially like that with the computer  I do not have to face the pressure of a hard sell or the guilt of returning.  Even calling a SA or store makes it easier.  Of course there are times when the item needs to be seen in person.
> I suppose if we did not have the monetary  means it would of not be an issue.  Still, it is nice to have these things to fit a professional image or for our own personal enjoyment.



I can't believe that your SA did that! Did he/she really think you wouldn't notice?? Retail is tough and requires a lot of work and effort to be successful, but so are a lot of other professions, so there's no excuse resorting to such devious tactics. Thank goodness your store got rid of that employee. 

Kudos to everyone downsizing their closets. I am trying, but handbags are tough for me to get rid of. Clothes and shoes are easily culled once they don't fit or look old, but my bags become permanent fixtures in my closet.


----------



## bobkat1991

I have felt the same need to downsize.  It is almost the mental equivalent of that overfull physical feeling when you have eaten too much.  Very uncomfortable....

I recently have sold 12 of my 90 cm silks on the bay, along with a twilly, necklace and scarf ring...all Hermes.  Then I unloaded 8 Kate Spade handbags.  My overstuffed wine cooler full of perfume is getting thinned out next!


----------



## pursecrzy

Congrats on your sales bobkat!

OB, it took me awhile to let things go. I knew I'd never use them again.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

I betrayed my PS today at Nordies. I really wanted a bag and i had tons of  notes. He is on vacation for a long time and i didn't want to wait. So I got a beautiful colorblock MCM tote. It is very nice and wound up costing  about $380 off.
Here it is
http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/mcm-m...search-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=SKY BLUE

Pre season football has my attention now. Gotta go. 
beeble has high hopes for the Ravens


----------



## lulilu

You are right about jobs Mindi and if I can get the same thing from my SA as online, I am loyal to the people who help me at NM and Saks etc.  And I am reluctant to return things because of this.  If I am not sure I will like something, I occasionally get it online rather than having an SA find it for me only for me to return it.  (although none have given me any reason to feel uncomfortable about returns)
The closest mall to me, which was high-end when it was built, has become a very mediocre mall.  Even the Bloomingdales has nothing much.  I just drive a bit longer to KOP.


----------



## Cordeliere

Mindi B said:


> And I generally can dispense with said personal service.  I've never liked being "helped" in a store and actively strive to minimize my human contact when shopping.  Clearly this says something about me, but I can live with it.  Obligatory exchanges with unfamiliar others are not my favorite pastime.
> .



Totally agree.   Being helped gets in the way of really taking in the merchandise.   It is a distraction.


----------



## Keren16

ouija board said:


> I can't believe that your SA did that! Did he/she really think you wouldn't notice?? Retail is tough and requires a lot of work and effort to be successful, but so are a lot of other professions, so there's no excuse resorting to such devious tactics. Thank goodness your store got rid of that employee.
> 
> Kudos to everyone downsizing their closets. I am trying, but handbags are tough for me to get rid of. Clothes and shoes are easily culled once they don't fit or look old, but my bags become permanent fixtures in my closet.



It was a surprise to me that the SA did that.  In the end he lost - my business, my confidence in him, & his job. I probably was not the only one this happened to.  
Neimans is very concerned about customer service & satisfaction.  They were prompt about correcting this.  Most of the SA's I've bought from there are honest.  They will take the extra time to locate something.  Even if it's claimed to be sold out they try to find it.  NM used to carry Hermes at some of their stores (you probably know that). I am disappointed they stopped.  Was it because of Hermes limiting their distribution of their merchandise (except fragrances) outside of their boutiques?
Bergdorf Goodman still sells scarves & shawls I think.

I am trying to downsize my closet also.  I am a saver however my tastes changed as well as my lifestyle.  What was important a few years ago does not fit my life today.  I'm much more casual.  I also prefer not have to worry about things like a good pair of shoes being damaged in the rain.  It would not bother me a few years ago .  It does now.  
I congratulate & admire all those who are successful in cleaning their closets.  It gives someone else a chance to wear new treasures.


----------



## pursecrzy

Keren16 said:


> It was a surprise to me that the SA did that.  In the end he lost - my business, my confidence in him, & his job. I probably was not the only one this happened to.
> Neimans is very concerned about customer service & satisfaction.  They were prompt about correcting this.  Most of the SA's I've bought from there are honest.  They will take the extra time to locate something.  Even if it's claimed to be sold out they try to find it.  NM used to carry Hermes at some of their stores (you probably know that). I am disappointed they stopped.  Was it because of Hermes limiting their distribution of their merchandise (except fragrances) outside of their boutiques?
> Bergdorf Goodman still sells scarves & shawls I think.
> 
> I am trying to downsize my closet also.  I am a saver however my tastes changed as well as my lifestyle.  What was important a few years ago does not fit my life today.  I'm much more casual.  I also prefer not have to worry about things like a good pair of shoes being damaged in the rain.  It would not bother me a few years ago .  It does now.
> I congratulate & admire all those who are successful in cleaning their closets.  It gives someone else a chance to wear new treasures.



He's lucky he wasn't prosecuted.  I'm so happy you reviewed your statements and caught the charges.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Well I spoke to someone today at Nordstrom. It will go to the store manager. I told them I needed a break from the store. Perhaps after some time passes, I'll go back. But not for a while.

My colleague and I put together 6 proposals in 2 weeks. My brain is fried. But I am getting a massage this evening--a great way to start it!


----------



## eagle1002us

lulilu said:


> Online and online-only specials often offer a better price -- you are right EB.  Too bad for the store SAs, but I for one would not spend $200 extra just because I like my SA.  You are smart to take a step back from Nordstrom.  I still get mad thinking about your SA.  I wonder why we all have the opposite experience at NM?  I like NM better, truthfully, and rarely go to Nordstrom except with my daughter and the girls (my NM got rid of the kids' dept entirely, much to the girls' chagrin).
> I have not been shopping much recently.  Since retiring, even after major purges and donations to the career women's center, I have had to face the fact that I still have way too many things to wear and (gasp) way too many bags.  It's ridiculous.  And I am so lazy around the house that it's mostly cutoffs, tees and flipflops lol.  (that didn't prevent me from acquiring summer sandals and espadrilles lol)  But I am trying to be better.


I know I will be in your position when I retire.  One reason I have to keep working is to have a place to dress up for!  It's the same for a friend with like interests!   It is impossible have costume jewelry look good with a tee shirt, shorts, and flip flops.   Which is my at home uniform.
What I hate from SA's is that, say, I go to a place dressed up and they seem to think that's a sign either I'll buy anything (= zero sales resistance) or I have $$ to throw around.   Then they look kinda resentful when maybe I inquire about a couple of things and move on.  I believe it's good to shop around and find the going price for stuff. And, to an increasing degree, I can tell when vendors are trying to rip me off.  My only question is whether to say I know that's way overpriced and not even pretty or just move on.  
Nordstrom is a tad less expensive than NM.   But NM is always a joy to visit, to look around at all the designer stuff even if I'm not going to get it.   NM is "curated" to a degree Nordies isn't.


----------



## Keren16

pursecrzy said:


> He's lucky he wasn't prosecuted.  I'm so happy you reviewed your statements and caught the charges.



I don't know what happened to him.  I switched to a different SA & put it behind me.
I do check my statements.  Sometimes there is double billing.  It can be unintended.  Thinking back to this incident (since it happened a while ago), he charged the same merchandise on my NM & AmEx card.  It's very important to monitor credit card purchases.  So easy for all sorts of fraud to occur.  Not only at department stores, but at restaurants,etc


----------



## eagle1002us

Balto Bag Lady said:


> lu, When working with my SA, who became by PS (personal shopper; personal stylist??) and I find things online I put the on a wish list and send them to him. I have known him so long, in good times and bad, I still want him to have a commission for placing an order for me. I would rather that  he could order into the store without me having to pay first. It is a hard thing knowing that my (Nordstroms, Saks, NM, Bloomingdales, Macys) do not carry plus size clothes in store. No room they say. That is a double hurt. That implies, Plus Size clothes are too big to display??  Granted Nordstrom does have Encore, but my store does not carry the brands I prefer, like, Eileen Fisher. I have blabbed on for too long about needing a bigger department, because I  need bigger sizes!
> I do prefer my SA receive the commission, but I know he has bigger fish to fry than me, now.
> 
> beeble.


Beeble are you saying your Nordies SA can transfer stuff into the store for you so you don't have to pay upfront?  When I went to Nordies a lot a store manager offered to do that for me.   But I never took her up on it.   I am a little wary of people I will somehow get sucked into impressing and trying to be the last of the big spenders.


----------



## eagle1002us

Keren16 said:


> I don't know what happened to him.  I switched to a different SA & put it behind me.
> I do check my statements.  Sometimes there is double billing.  It can be unintended.  Thinking back to this incident (since it happened a while ago), he charged the same merchandise on my NM & AmEx card.  It's very important to monitor credit card purchases.  So easy for all sorts of fraud to occur.  Not only at department stores, but at restaurants,etc


Good point!!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Balto Bag Lady said:


> I betrayed my PS today at Nordies. I really wanted a bag and i had tons of  notes. He is on vacation for a long time and i didn't want to wait. So I got a beautiful colorblock MCM tote. It is very nice and wound up costing  about $380 off.
> Here it is
> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/mcm-medium-milla-leather-tote/4404170?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=SKY BLUE
> 
> Pre season football has my attention now. Gotta go.
> beeble has high hopes for the Ravens


Sweet!  beautiful colors.  
I wear plus sizes, too.   That's why I like Lord & Taylor.   Saks used to have PS in stores.  At my local Saks, boy, was that heavy duty sales pressure . . . "did you see this?  why don't you try on that?  This is going on sale in a couple of weeks, want me to hold it for you?"  If something fit -- I remember an oversized coat -- the two of them (they were a team) worked on me like crazy to get it.  But the coat was a smaller size than I normally take and it just didn't look right b/c on me it didn't look oversized.   Oversized -- so-called boyfriend jackets -- are a good look on me, I can carry them.


----------



## eagle1002us

As much as I enjoy them as a rule I don't go to truck shows or show up late in the afternoon when they are almost concluding the truck show.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> As much as I enjoy them as a rule I don't go to truck shows or show up late in the afternoon when they are almost concluding the truck show.


I never go to Trunk Shows.  I think their assumption is that you are are serious buyer and want to purchase ahead of the herd so you know you will have "IT."  Just being there to look is difficult and if you can stand the aggravation of being hassled, then fine.  My other pet peeve about in-store purchasing is that some total stranger who has never seen you before, knows nothing about you or your life, always insists that you try something on that you absolutely know will not look good on you or work in your life style.  In my maturity  I have have gotten snotty in my replies  to that kind of pressure.  Oh pet peeve #2 is not really getting an honest answer because they just want to sell you something.  Yeah, I know, DUH!


----------



## bobkat1991

Balto Bag Lady said:


> I betrayed my PS today at Nordies. I really wanted a bag and i had tons of  notes. He is on vacation for a long time and i didn't want to wait. So I got a beautiful colorblock MCM tote. It is very nice and wound up costing  about $380 off.
> Here it is
> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/mcm-medium-milla-leather-tote/4404170?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=SKY BLUE
> 
> Pre season football has my attention now. Gotta go.
> beeble has high hopes for the Ravens


Nice bag, girlfriend!!


----------



## pursecrzy

Anyone watching the Olympics?

Canada has a total of 10 medals so far. All won by women!


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

eagle1002us said:


> Beeble are you saying your Nordies SA can transfer stuff into the store for you so you don't have to pay upfront?  When I went to Nordies a lot a store manager offered to do that for me.   But I never took her up on it.   I am a little wary of people I will somehow get sucked into impressing and trying to be the last of the big spenders.



I should live so long he could do that for me. Sometimes, I will get the rejects from other women's rejects. Which means, they did not buy said piece. But I did.
So, no. I have to pay for the garment, maybe two sizes. 
I even have to pay for next day delivery when I get free delivery. Just doesn't make sense to me. I would have paid the extra $$, but had to pay the whole thing. I needed a dressy dress and I am tough fit, as you must know. I had to have the dress quickly, so it was delivered to the store. It gets altered overnight, I go to a wedding in Boston, and it rains like crazy and my cheap little dress gets wrecked, maybe. Those dresses are almost expendable. But, DH bought a drop-dead gorgous and on-sale Armani suit, off-the-rack needing hemming only -- in a slim fit  -- and gets equal rain on him. I hate that town. At least he had the suit cleaned, but hasn't had the heart to try it on.



eagle1002us said:


> Sweet!  beautiful colors.
> I wear plus sizes, too.   That's why I like Lord & Taylor.   Saks used to have PS in stores.  At my local Saks, boy, was that heavy duty sales pressure . . . "did you see this?  why don't you try on that?  This is going on sale in a couple of weeks, want me to hold it for you?"  If something fit -- I remember an oversized coat -- the two of them (they were a team) worked on me like crazy to get it.  But the coat was a smaller size than I normally take and it just didn't look right b/c on me it didn't look oversized.   Oversized -- so-called boyfriend jackets -- are a good look on me, I can carry them.



Thanks -- I love that bag. Only problem, it doesn't have a cross-body strap. I have to take prednisone, so every little insult to my skin leaves a bright red stripe or bruise or even breaks the skin. I have to carry this bag in my hand or try to balance on my shoulder. But I am digging MCM bags. They seem to be made very well. I have a Patricia cross-body in cognac. I adore that bag.

Yeah, I love that tag-team selling. It was big in Salon Z, wasn't it. Maybe we should open a shopping service for people like us!!



bobkat1991 said:


> Nice bag, girlfriend!!



Thanks, love. See above!! Hope I can carry it without hurting myself, LOL.



pursecrzy said:


> Anyone watching the Olympics?
> 
> 
> Canada has a total of 10 medals so far. All won by women!


Yes! Very good stuff.
and, speaking of the Ravens, ha ha, the game stopped last night so they could show the swimming competition where Baltimore's own Michael Phelps won another record-breaking gold medal. #22. He broke a record for individual medals that was set over 2000 years ago. However, a Canadian reporter misreported that the Canadian swimmer won that medal last night!

-- beeble


----------



## alismarr

pursecrzy said:


> Anyone watching the Olympics?
> 
> Canada has a total of 10 medals so far. All won by women!



I am loving the US ladies gymnastic team.  Simone Biles is truly phenomenal.  The time difference makes it a tad difficult to keep up but I am off to NYC next week so can watch more real time action.
Also it will be interesting to listen to the US commentators as ours are dire.


----------



## pursecrzy

Balto Bag Lady said:


> I should live so long he could do that for me. Sometimes, I will get the rejects from other women's rejects. Which means, they did not buy said piece. But I did.
> So, no. I have to pay for the garment, maybe two sizes.
> I even have to pay for next day delivery when I get free delivery. Just doesn't make sense to me. I would have paid the extra $$, but had to pay the whole thing. I needed a dressy dress and I am tough fit, as you must know. I had to have the dress quickly, so it was delivered to the store. It gets altered overnight, I go to a wedding in Boston, and it rains like crazy and my cheap little dress gets wrecked, maybe. Those dresses are almost expendable. But, DH bought a drop-dead gorgous and on-sale Armani suit, off-the-rack needing hemming only -- in a slim fit  -- and gets equal rain on him. I hate that town. At least he had the suit cleaned, but hasn't had the heart to try it on.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks -- I love that bag. Only problem, it doesn't have a cross-body strap. I have to take prednisone, so every little insult to my skin leaves a bright red stripe or bruise or even breaks the skin. I have to carry this bag in my hand or try to balance on my shoulder. But I am digging MCM bags. They seem to be made very well. I have a Patricia cross-body in cognac. I adore that bag.
> 
> Yeah, I love that tag-team selling. It was big in Salon Z, wasn't it. Maybe we should open a shopping service for people like us!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, love. See above!! Hope I can carry it without hurting myself, LOL.
> 
> 
> Yes! Very good stuff.
> and, speaking of the Ravens, ha ha, the game stopped last night so they could show the swimming competition where Baltimore's own Michael Phelps won another record-breaking gold medal. #22. He broke a record for individual medals that was set over 2000 years ago. However, a Canadian reporter misreported that the Canadian swimmer won that medal last night!
> 
> -- beeble



The CBC commentator got Michael Phelps and Ryan Locthe lanes mixed up. He never said a Canadian won the race. He said Ryan beat Michael for the first time. Then the camera was on Michael as the winner and he realized his mistake.


----------



## Mindi B

Love Simone Biles!  Not only is she ridiculously talented, but her poise, her intelligence, and her clear JOY in what she does are genuinely, profoundly inspiring, even to this old lady who never could do a cartwheel.  That young woman is just a delight.
And go, Canadian women!  And all Canadian athletes!  A lovely young Canadian took the trampoline gold yesterday.  Phenomenal.  The HEIGHT they achieve!  I would die on the first bounce.  Literally.  If I didn't break my neck I would simply drop dead of terror.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

pursecrzy said:


> The CBC commentator got Michael Phelps and Ryan Locthe lanes mixed up. He never said a Canadian won the race. He said Ryan beat Michael for the first time. Then the camera was on Michael as the winner and he realized his mistake.


Pursey, so sorry for my mixup. This is what happens when you get old.  You hear DH say one thing and you hear another. You are correct. Ryan L. is not such a nice guy, I understand.

Great to hear about Canadian women. I am not such a sportsfan. I just know about Phelps because he is from Baltimore.  I think the swimmers are funny when they warm up before they dive -- they flap their arms and then their breasts. I hope the women do that.

Yesterday, I tuned to MSNBC, our left-leaning political news channel and was happily surprised not to see politics under orange fuzzy hats, but fencing. Now there is a sport I understand. It was lovely to see the lights and effects with every touch of the foil. When I fenced, half a semester we only wore a helmet and a little top. I wasn't good at it, but I enjoyed the fancy footwork.!


----------



## pursecrzy

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Pursey, so sorry for my mixup. This is what happens when you get old.  You hear DH say one thing and you hear another. You are correct. Ryan L. is not such a nice guy, I understand.
> 
> Great to hear about Canadian women. I am not such a sportsfan. I just know about Phelps because he is from Baltimore.  I think the swimmers are funny when they warm up before they dive -- they flap their arms and then their breasts. I hope the women do that.
> 
> Yesterday, I tuned to MSNBC, our left-leaning political news channel and was happily surprised not to see politics under orange fuzzy hats, but fencing. Now there is a sport I understand. It was lovely to see the lights and effects with every touch of the foil. When I fenced, half a semester we only wore a helmet and a little top. I wasn't good at it, but I enjoyed the fancy footwork.!



No worries BBL!

I hadn't heard Ryan L isn't a nice guy. I also didn't realize how much of a jerk Thomas Gibson (actor, Criminal Minds and Greg from Dharma and Greg) is. He was fired from Criminal Minds because of his antics. How pathetic is it to lose your job because you can't control yourself?


----------



## gracekelly

I have pretty much given up on the Olympics.  I can't stand the fact that it has turned into one big commercial with a bit of sport thrown into the mix.


----------



## gracekelly

pursecrzy said:


> No worries BBL!
> 
> I hadn't heard Ryan L isn't a nice guy. I also didn't realize how much of a jerk *Thomas Gibson (actor, Criminal Minds and Greg from Dharma and Greg) is. He was fired from Criminal Minds because of his antics. How pathetic is it to lose your job because you can't control yourself? *



He had a drinking problem several years ago.  Could be the cause of this outburst?


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Love Simone Biles!  Not only is she ridiculously talented, but her poise, her intelligence, and her clear JOY in what she does are genuinely, profoundly inspiring, even to this old lady who never could do a cartwheel.  That young woman is just a delight.
> And go, Canadian women!  And all Canadian athletes!  A lovely young Canadian took the trampoline gold yesterday.  Phenomenal.  The HEIGHT they achieve!  I would die on the first bounce.  Literally.  If I didn't break my neck I would simply drop dead of terror.



The trampolinist also won gold in London. She carried the flag at the opening ceremonies.


----------



## pursecrzy

gracekelly said:


> He had a drinking problem several years ago.  Could be the cause of this outburst?



I know he had a DUI a few years ago. He was also sent to anger management classes. Don't know if he still drinks.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

gracekelly said:


> I have pretty much given up on the Olympics.  I can't stand the fact that it has turned into one big commercial with a bit of sport thrown into the mix.


You are so right, gracie. DH dvrs things and starts to watch about a half hour in so, no commercials. I know that Michael Phelps has grown up some over the last four years. Boomer, now planning a wedding. His single mother has always been right by his side.

beeble.


----------



## gracekelly

Balto Bag Lady said:


> You are so right, gracie. DH dvrs things and starts to watch about a half hour in so, no commercials. I know that Michael Phelps has grown up some over the last four years. Boomer, now planning a wedding. His single mother has always been right by his side.
> 
> beeble.


Well, you hit upon something else that I can live without.  They have turned this into the People magazine of sports reporting.  I just want to see the sport.  I really don't need to see all the time wasting human interest stories.  Between these stories and the commercials there is nothing left of sport!


----------



## pursecrzy

I haven't been watching the US coverage. CBC isn't too bad. Other than mixing up two swimmers............


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

gracekelly said:


> Well, you hit upon something else that I can live without.  They have turned this into the People magazine of sports reporting.  I just want to see the sport.  I really don't need to see all the time wasting human interest stories.  Between these stories and the commercials there is nothing left of sport!


grace, the thing with Michael Phelps is, he is from Baltimore. I am from Baltimore. He is a big deal around here. I know about his personal stories from the local news. 
I guess the human interest stories are there because there is so much time between actual events. I never know when I am watching something live or recorded. Although, the national news doesn't dwell on the some of the indiscretions in which MP has been implicated over the years.

beeble.


----------



## gracekelly

Balto Bag Lady said:


> grace, the thing with Michael Phelps is, he is from Baltimore. I am from Baltimore. He is a big deal around here. I know about his personal stories from the local news.
> I guess the human interest stories are there because there is so much time between actual events. I never know when I am watching something live or recorded. Although, the national news doesn't dwell on the some of the indiscretions in which MP has been implicated over the years.
> 
> beeble.


Home town pride!  You should be interested and proud!  Dwelling on the indiscretions during the Olympics would be in very poor taste and not necessary.  Since everything they show here is tape delay, they could do a better job. JMHO.


----------



## Mindi B

It irritates me that, at least here in the US, NBC insists that "women" want the "personal journey" Olympic stories, rather than intelligent coverage of the SPORT.  And this in spite of us "women" stating quite clearly that this is not, in fact, the case.  But, you know, the male suits at NBC know what we want better than we do.


----------



## MSO13

Well I think the human interest stories speak more to the social media culture which we've talked about here. younger audiences want to see more personal info and the backstory. a big part of my work persona has to do with my life, home and personal style which is odd to me. I know they can't make everyone happy but it seems that this is going to be the way most media stories are told. I definitely see a difference in engagement on my social media when it blends work with personal.


----------



## Mindi B

I have no doubt you're right.  And I am a troglodyte with no social media presence and no intention, or need, to develop one, so I am most certainly an outlier.  I think the part of the NBC assumption that troubles me is that it is aimed chiefly at women, as if our only sphere of interest must be the traditional (stereotypical?) one of human connection and personal history, while an interest in sport as sport must be reserved for men.  If I felt NBC were responding the the prominence of a "social media perspective" among both sexes I would not be so .


----------



## RayWong830331

Hello everyone,
I'm new here in this forum and looking for the history of kelly wallet for my paper. I googled the history of kelly wallet, but nothing was found, only found kelly bag. so I wonder if anyone can help me.
Many Thanks.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> I have no doubt you're right.  And I am a troglodyte with no social media presence and no intention, or need, to develop one, so I am most certainly an outlier.  I think the part of the NBC assumption that troubles me is that it is aimed chiefly at women, as if our only sphere of interest must be the traditional (stereotypical?) one of human connection and personal history, while an interest in sport as sport must be reserved for men.  If I felt NBC were responding the the prominence of a "social media perspective" among both sexes I would not be so .



I agree and I don't know the demographics of Olympic viewership this time around but I did read that there were more women athletes then men this time and in light of the US political climate it seems to be a women are amazing kind of year. I don't know if it's an assumption so much as a misguided attempt at equality or a patronizing display of female celebration. 

But I'm an oddball in my world, I LOATHE the current trend to refer to oneself as a Girlboss or Ladyboss. I'm just a boss, no qualifiers needed.


----------



## Mindi B

ITA, MrsO!


----------



## pursecrzy

MrsOwen3 said:


> I agree and I don't know the demographics of Olympic viewership this time around but I did read that there were more women athletes then men this time and in light of the US political climate it seems to be a women are amazing kind of year. I don't know if it's an assumption so much as a misguided attempt at equality or a patronizing display of female celebration.
> 
> But I'm an oddball in my world, I LOATHE the current trend to refer to oneself as a Girlboss or Ladyboss. I'm just a boss, no qualifiers needed.



What? Girlboss! Ladyboss!  Ewwww.

It annoys me when the announcers call women athletes girls. A five year old is a girl, if you're old enough to be in the Olympics you're a woman. 

*steps off soapbox*


----------



## pursecrzy

RayWong830331 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm new here in this forum and looking for the history of kelly wallet for my paper. I googled the history of kelly wallet, but nothing was found, only found kelly bag. so I wonder if anyone can help me.
> Many Thanks.



Hi Ray! 

Welcome to the forum

I can't help with your research. Other members may chime in with info for you. 
Also, start a thread in the main Hermes forum as more people will see your request. 

If you can't start a new thread, let me know and I'll start one for you. 

Hope you find the info you need.


----------



## krawford

Hi there, can you tell me where the Socialite thread and celebrity thread went to?


----------



## pursecrzy

krawford said:


> Hi there, can you tell me where the Socialite thread and celebrity thread went to?



Both are in the main Hermes sub forum. I bumped both of them to the first page for you. 
Add them to your watched threads and you'll see a blue flag at the top right corner of your screen when a new post is added to them.


----------



## toujours*chic

eagle1002us said:


> I am glad you generated Stegylove!    Dinos only come around once in a loooooong time. And that barenia wannabe sounds great!
> 
> I got my polka-dot grommet bag on sale from Amazon years ago.  Every time I handle it I appreciate the leather, construction, and funky look.
> 
> The heat in this area has been so great this summer I haven't gone out to a mall for a couple of months.   But believe me, I keep track of what's new on-line.  I do technical work for job so browsing colorful, new fashion items is a great way to decompress.  I also get British and French Vogue and L'Official.


There are some new Dinos on the website- I too have "re-discovered" Coach with the recent Mickey release and must confess I did buy a bag with mouse ears on it. The leather Rexys are quite handsome and they certainly make a statement. They do sell out.


----------



## ck21

Home!  Lots of catching up to do!

Completed the half marathon--very hot and painful, but I loved it!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> Home!  Lots of catching up to do!
> 
> Completed the half marathon--very hot and painful, but I loved it!!


Congrats CK!!!! Now I'm hoping that the job comes through for you too!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I don't know if you ladies are following my Secret Life of Cats thread, but this morning I discovered major water damage in the basement from what I believe to be contractor incompetence. I noticed the damage because I went to that part of the basement to look for rice paper for a photo mounting project. I noticed dampness on my drafting table, looked up to the ceiling. I found a ton of mold, crumbly ceiling and paint bubbling.

Just shoot me now, please.
We're hoping it will not lead to litigation, but are resigned to fact that it's likely.


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> I don't know if you ladies are following my Secret Life of Cats thread, but this morning I discovered major water damage in the basement from what I believe to be contractor incompetence. I noticed the damage because I went to that part of the basement to look for rice paper for a photo mounting project. I noticed dampness on my drafting table, looked up to the ceiling. I found a ton of mold, crumbly ceiling and paint bubbling.
> 
> Just shoot me now, please.
> We're hoping it will not lead to litigation, but are resigned to fact that it's likely.



I just saw that, it's horrible! I sincerely hope the new plumber can diagnose it quickly and then you can let the contractors have it! Meanwhile, have a cocktail I think or 3


----------



## ouija board

EB, are you kidding??! It's almost worth the hassle of firing this guy just to get in someone better to finish the job. 

Ck, congratulations!! 

MrsOwen, I completely agree about this whole Girl boss, Lady boss business. Nobody would ever call a male CEO "Man Boss."


----------



## eagle1002us

pursecrzy said:


> What? Girlboss! Ladyboss!  Ewwww.
> 
> It annoys me when the announcers call women athletes girls. A five year old is a girl, if you're old enough to be in the Olympics you're a woman.
> 
> *steps off soapbox*


I didn't scroll thru to see if this was already said:  calling women, "gals."  Fortunately, it doesn't happen often.


----------



## etoupebirkin

ouija board said:


> EB, are you kidding??! It's almost worth the hassle of firing this guy just to get in someone better to finish the job.
> 
> Ck, congratulations!!
> 
> MrsOwen, I completely agree about this whole Girl boss, Lady boss business. Nobody would ever call a male CEO "Man Boss."



Ladies, we will see what happens tomorrow. But I can let it slip that I have contacts at Immigrations and Customs Enforcement AKA ICE. A good friend's husband has many contacts there. I just want everything fixed and for these people to go away.


----------



## MSO13

ouija board said:


> EB, are you kidding??! It's almost worth the hassle of firing this guy just to get in someone better to finish the job.
> 
> Ck, congratulations!!
> 
> MrsOwen, I completely agree about this whole Girl boss, Lady boss business. Nobody would ever call a male CEO "Man Boss."



I'm glad you guys get it, when I say things like this in real life I'm regarded as not "warm" or too serious. I've worked tremendously hard to become my own boss and there's no way I'm going to dumb it down and separate myself from any male boss because I'm a woman. It's like my peers are afraid of being too serious or being labeled a b1tch so they play cutesy #girlboss. It's ridiculous!


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm glad you guys get it, when I say things like this in real life I'm regarded as not "warm" or too serious. I've worked tremendously hard to become my own boss and there's no way I'm going to dumb it down and separate myself from any male boss because I'm a woman. It's like my peers are afraid of being too serious or being labeled a b1tch so they play cutesy #girlboss. It's ridiculous!


This may be late and lame on my part but did you ever say what you do?  (I am not making any sort of critical comment.  I think I just missed part of the conversation).


----------



## MSO13

eagle1002us said:


> This may be late and lame on my part but did you ever say what you do?  (I am not making any sort of critical comment.  I think I just missed part of the conversation).



I didn't, I don't discuss it directly on the forum to keep my anonymity but I own a creative service business in a category that is starting to get a lot of attention. I work with a lot of millennials as both clients and peers and it's a very fun industry but it can be challenging to deal with some of the other entrepreneurs who act like silly girls instead of professional women.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Today was an ambitious cooking day. I love to try new things. So I made Vietnamese style grilled pork chops, soba noodles with sesame and scallions and Thai style grilled corn. It was all yummy. Next time I'll marinate them overnight. 

But it was all scrumptious. Nothing can beat August corn.
This morning I also made challah French toast. My DH is a lucky man.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> I didn't, I don't discuss it directly on the forum to keep my anonymity but I own a creative service business in a category that is starting to get a lot of attention. I work with a lot of millennials as both clients and peers and it's a very fun industry but it can be challenging to deal with some of the other entrepreneurs who act like silly girls instead of professional women.


Ok, thanks for your reply.  Happy Anniversary.  We are twins on the English Garden/RG CDC. I like mine a lot.


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsOwen3 said:


> I didn't, I don't discuss it directly on the forum to keep my anonymity but I own a creative service business in a category that is starting to get a lot of attention. I work with a lot of millennials as both clients and peers and it's a very fun industry but it can be challenging to deal with some of the other entrepreneurs who act like silly girls instead of professional women.


You are a REMARKABlY talented woman and business owner. Your work is truly spectacular. I work with Millennials among other age groups. I hear your challenges, because sometimes I wish people would just grow up. 

I also wish some MIllenials would respect the _ground breaking_ that my parent's and my generation have accomplished. The modern working world has been paved by HARD WORK done by women like my MIL. She was one of the first women to graduate Columbia medical school and was an ER doctor all her professional career. The things she went through was mind boggling. The things I've been through have been tough, too. I have had to work twice as hard for half of the respect of my male peers. When I told my company's new HR manager that when I was 40, a creative director snuck up behind me and thwocked my bra strap, she was dumbstruck--at the time I was too. But then, I wrote the incident down in my sexual harassment notebook. Later that creative director was fired for cause.

Sorry for my soap box.


----------



## MSO13

eagle1002us said:


> Ok, thanks for your reply.  Happy Anniversary.  We are twins on the English Garden/RG CDC. I like mine a lot.



Thank you, I really love the color and remember the discussion on the CDC thread. I really would like a bag in a dark to olive green someday. Getting this bracelet confirms it.


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> You are a REMARKABlY talented woman and business owner. Your work is truly spectacular. I work with Millennials among other age groups. I hear your challenges, because sometimes I wish people would just grow up.
> 
> I also wish some MIllenials would respect the _ground breaking_ that my parent's and my generation have accomplished. The modern working world has been paved by HARD WORK done by women like my MIL. She was one of the first women to graduate Columbia medical school and was an ER doctor all her professional career. The things she went through was mind boggling. The things I've been through have been tough, too. I have had to work twice as hard for half of the respect of my male peers. When I told my company's new HR manager that when I was 40, a creative director snuck up behind me and thwocked my bra strap, she was dumbstruck--at the time I was too. But then, I wrote the incident down in my sexual harassment notebook. Later that creative director was fired for cause.
> 
> Sorry for my soap box.



I understand, I really do and I know that every generation gets a tough time but I see an interesting storm brewing with everyone being a special snowflake combined with no knowledge of recent history meeting unrealistic expectations in a truly competitive work atmosphere where good just doesn't cut it at all. It will be fun to watch at the very least. As a 39 year old "old lady" in my industry, I'm now enjoying the experience all my years of working in crazy environments for sociopath bosses-it trained me really well to handle nutty clients!


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> I understand, I really do and I know that every generation gets a tough time but I see an interesting storm brewing with everyone being a special snowflake combined with no knowledge of recent history meeting unrealistic expectations in a truly competitive work atmosphere where good just doesn't cut it at all. It will be fun to watch at the very least. As a 39 year old "old lady" in my industry, I'm now enjoying the experience all my years of working in crazy environments for sociopath bosses-it trained me really well to handle nutty clients!


Do you fight crazy with crazy?


----------



## MSO13

eagle1002us said:


> Do you fight crazy with crazy?


better, I'm very calm but I have a secret crazy "tax" that gets added to the bill the worse it gets! They know what the charge is but it's called something else
It bought me a Kelly in 2015


----------



## RayWong830331

pursecrzy said:


> Hi Ray!
> 
> Welcome to the forum
> 
> I can't help with your research. Other members may chime in with info for you.
> Also, start a thread in the main Hermes forum as more people will see your request.
> 
> If you can't start a new thread, let me know and I'll start one for you.
> 
> Hope you find the info you need.


Thank you for your kindly notice.
Yes, I can not start a new topic thread


----------



## gracekelly

etoupebirkin said:


> I don't know if you ladies are following my Secret Life of Cats thread, but this morning I discovered major water damage in the basement from what I believe to be contractor incompetence. I noticed the damage because I went to that part of the basement to look for rice paper for a photo mounting project. I noticed dampness on my drafting table, looked up to the ceiling. I found a ton of mold, crumbly ceiling and paint bubbling.
> 
> Just shoot me now, please.
> We're hoping it will not lead to litigation, but are resigned to fact that it's likely.


If the shower pan is leaking, they will have to break the floor and replace it.  If you have mold, it sounds as if this has been happening for a while.  If you have a bad pipe, hope they can find it easily.  These guys should have their license revoked.


----------



## Mindi B

ck, I love you.  For me, the words "hot," "painful," and "love" do NOT go together--you runners are a special breed.  CONGRATS!
Oh, EB, for the love of all that's holy, this is it.  At least your litigator is in the family.  The contractor would be a moron to insist on going to court. . . but then, he is a moron.  I'm so, so, so sorry.  This is just beyond reason.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> ck, I love you.  For me, the words "hot," "painful," and "love" do NOT go together--you runners are a special breed.  CONGRATS!
> Oh, EB, for the love of all that's holy, this is it.  At least your litigator is in the family.  The contractor would be a moron to insist on going to court. . . but then, he is a moron.  I'm so, so, so sorry.  This is just beyond reason.


This entire situation with these people is not to be believed and is like a very bad reality show.  I am getting my courage up to do some things at home and I think I will have to borrow one of your tin foil hats if I am to get started!  Even the _concierege plumber_ knew how to do things correctly!


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

etoupebirkin said:


> You are a REMARKABlY talented woman and business owner. Your work is truly spectacular. I work with Millennials among other age groups. I hear your challenges, because sometimes I wish people would just grow up.
> 
> I also wish some MIllenials would respect the _ground breaking_ that my parent's and my generation have accomplished. The modern working world has been paved by HARD WORK done by women like my MIL. She was one of the first women to graduate Columbia medical school and was an ER doctor all her professional career. The things she went through was mind boggling. The things I've been through have been tough, too. I have had to work twice as hard for half of the respect of my male peers. When I told my company's new HR manager that when I was 40, a creative director snuck up behind me and thwocked my bra strap, she was dumbstruck--at the time I was too. But then, I wrote the incident down in my sexual harassment notebook. Later that creative director was fired for cause.
> 
> Sorry for my soap box.


At my son's seder, earlier this year, a wonderful event in itself, I had to explain to the women there about the ERA, Phyllis Schlaffly, bra burning, LOL, etc. They still are too young too not appreciate the work our generation did, and our foremothers. My grandmother did not go to college, barely finished high school, but did start her own paper company, drove a truck, then started a printing company. She found the time to have my mother and then, 14 years later, my uncle. My great grandmother took care of them. Anyway. We paved the way. Still no ERA. Too bad. Too political for our board.
Someday, my book will be called, "Like a Fish Without a Bicycle."

beeble.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Hi ladies! I've been admiring your gorgeous scarves for a while now, and I have finally found two Hermés scarves that I consider buying. The first one is the "PROUES" Philippe Ledoux, 1973 in gorgeous blues and the "Les Cavalier d'or" Vladimir Rybaltchenko. Do you find these to be a wise choice of scarves? Thank you in advance!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Norwegian Girl said:


> View attachment 3440533
> View attachment 3440534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I've been admiring your gorgeous scarves for a while now, and I have finally found two Hermés scarves that I consider buying. The first one is the "PROUES" Philippe Ledoux, 1973 in gorgeous blues and the "Les Cavalier d'or" Vladimir Rybaltchenko. Do you find these to be a wise choice of scarves? Thank you in advance!


IMO these are beautiful, classic scarves. But only you know how they will fit into your coloring, lifestyle and existing wardrobe. Good luck with your decision!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Well, it turned out that the flooding was due a leaky toilet as opposed to a leaky shower. DH must have used that toilet while I was showering, hence the new water In the basement.

It's just another headache I have right now. The contractor said he'd be at my house this morning at 9:00 am. He showed up at 10:10 am. I reamed him out. 

I did not sleep last night and neither did DH. So I think I am going to go to bed at 8:00. Now I know I'm getting old. I fantasize about going to bed early.


----------



## ck21

Sending good thoughts your way, EB!

Mindi--the love of the run comes from the sense of accomplishment, I think.  I really wasn't sure my word foot would carry me through and the heat just added a new concern.  It felt good to really work for this one.


----------



## chaneljewel

Congrats ck.  I used to run until a health issue caused me to stop.  I still miss it.  It's in my blood!

EB, what a mess.  You've sure been through the reno heartaches.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> IMO these are beautiful, classic scarves. But only you know how they will fit into your coloring, lifestyle and existing wardrobe. Good luck with your decision!!!


 Thank you. I came across the dark blue/white yesterday after I posted this, and bought that. So I guess it will be "Proues" in addition to this as I love the colors so much.


----------



## bobkat1991

etoupebirkin said:


> I don't know if you ladies are following my Secret Life of Cats thread, but this morning I discovered major water damage in the basement from what I believe to be contractor incompetence. I noticed the damage because I went to that part of the basement to look for rice paper for a photo mounting project. I noticed dampness on my drafting table, looked up to the ceiling. I found a ton of mold, crumbly ceiling and paint bubbling.
> 
> Just shoot me now, please.
> We're hoping it will not lead to litigation, but are resigned to fact that it's likely.



You have my understanding, and my sympathies!!  We will be having our "day in court" in November.  The idiots who installed our first version of solar panels will hopefully be thoroughly shamed by the evidence (complete with photos) and testimony by a local acknowledged expert (who installed our perfect second version of solar panels).  Except that I don't think that the idiots know *how* to feel shame or ever acknowledge that they could have EVER done a thing wrong!  We are talking about facing the panels in the wrong direction 
(West North West instead of South), only hooking up 60% of the panels, causing a serious fire hazard inside our fuse box.......and on and on and on!


----------



## etoupebirkin

bobkat1991 said:


> You have my understanding, and my sympathies!!  We will be having our "day in court" in November.  The idiots who installed our first version of solar panels will hopefully be thoroughly shamed by the evidence (complete with photos) and testimony by a local acknowledged expert (who installed our perfect second version of solar panels).  Except that I don't think that the idiots know *how* to feel shame or ever acknowledge that they could have EVER done a thing wrong!  We are talking about facing the panels in the wrong direction
> (West North West instead of South), only hooking up 60% of the panels, causing a serious fire hazard inside our fuse box.......and on and on and on!


Oh my bobcat! You have my sympathies. I hope you get some attorney's fees, too!


----------



## bobkat1991

etoupebirkin said:


> Oh my bobcat! You have my sympathies. I hope you get some attorney's fees, too!


Thank you, etoupebirkin!  We have already paid about $3500 to our attorney, so I hope we get his fees, too.  I have a not very hopeful feeling about ever collecting from these rotters, even if we do win, though.


----------



## ck21

Interviews tomorrow morning!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Good luck CK!!!!


----------



## pursecrzy

Interview vibes for CK!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Mindi B

GO, ck!!! We will all be standing behind you in spirit!


----------



## ck21

So far, so good.  One interview to go....


----------



## JulesB68

Great news CK!


----------



## ouija board

Good luck Ck!!!!!!!!


----------



## lulilu

CK, sending you best wishes!!!


----------



## bobkat1991

ck21 said:


> So far, so good.  One interview to go....


Go, ck21, go!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Good vibes to you, ck!


----------



## ck21

Thanks for all of the good thoughts!  I think things went well, but probably won't know for 2 weeks.  Surprisingly, I think I'll be ok with either outcome.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, that's the best way to be, ck.  I hope whatever happens turns out to be the best outcome for you.  You know that WE know that you ROCK.


----------



## ouija board

So glad the interview went well, but most importantly that you're happy either way. You're an inspiration to all of us! I might be doing something like that in the near future. Dipping my toes back into the workforce..hope I can be as brave as you are!

Mindi, how have you been?


----------



## Mindi B

I don't want to make you sorry you asked, OB!  Ummm. . . I've been  trying to get things in place for my parents--finding in-home care options, doctors' appointments, PT for my mom, checking out assisted living options near me.  My parents have gently, inexorably refused any and all of these.
I am at a loss.  Well-meaning people are suggesting "tough love" and gentle coaxing and everything in-between.  But these well-meaning people are not me and their parents are not my parents.  Wasn't it Tolstoy who said, "All happy families are alike; each unhappy family is unhappy in its own way"?
Them Russians knew their stuff.


----------



## lulilu

Oy, Mindi!  I am sorry to hear your problems with mom and dad.  I have no advice, just sympathy.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, lulilu.  Oy, indeed.


----------



## bobkat1991

Mindi B said:


> I don't want to make you sorry you asked, OB!  Ummm. . . I've been  trying to get things in place for my parents--finding in-home care options, doctors' appointments, PT for my mom, checking out assisted living options near me.  My parents have gently, inexorably refused any and all of these.
> I am at a loss.  Well-meaning people are suggesting "tough love" and gentle coaxing and everything in-between.  But these well-meaning people are not me and their parents are not my parents.  Wasn't it Tolstoy who said, "All happy families are alike; each unhappy family is unhappy in its own way"?
> Them Russians knew their stuff.


I must be part Russian then, and I completely and heartily sympathize with you!!  Another tpfer described both of our families of orgin in this way:  "raised by wolves".  How sad, yet how accurate. I wish you all the patience and serenity of mind that you will have much need of.....


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> I don't want to make you sorry you asked, OB!  Ummm. . . I've been  trying to get things in place for my parents--finding in-home care options, doctors' appointments, PT for my mom, checking out assisted living options near me.  My parents have gently, inexorably refused any and all of these.
> I am at a loss.  Well-meaning people are suggesting "tough love" and gentle coaxing and everything in-between.  But these well-meaning people are not me and their parents are not my parents.  Wasn't it Tolstoy who said, "All happy families are alike; each unhappy family is unhappy in its own way"?
> Them Russians knew their stuff.


Mindi- sending long term karma your way that you can make peace with the knowledge you have done, are doing, and will continue to do all you can to provide the best life for your parents, and if that is not successful, again, you have done all you can. I had a parent who, in effect, enjoyed his misery and coming to grips with that, particularly as an OC, was one of life's most painful lessons. Mastery took a long time..................


----------



## Mindi B

There is an underlying selfishness to my . I know that if my parents continue "not to decide"--which is, of course, a decision--when the next crisis hits I will once again be caught flat-footed: urgent flight cross-country, no services in place, no money set aside for emergency expenses, etc.  I will be playing catch-up just trying to get things back to pre-crisis mode, and forget about making crises less likely in the future. I so desperately want to prevent this--and I admit this desire is for myself as well as for my parents. 
I don't want to underestimate the enormity of the changes I am asking my parents to contemplate, but sometimes, sh*t happens and we MUST respond, however unwelcome that fact may be.  My family just doesn't do flexible.  Like, at all.


----------



## Genie27

Mindi, are you their only child, or do you have any siblings that would be able to share some of the burden on this? It must be so frustrating to offer so many options, only to have them refuse.  I have friends who are dealing with elder care issues, and they have found online support groups very helpful - in developing techniques, discovering resources and getting the emotional support needed to be a caregiver. 

It is possible to cut off friends and lovers who are toxic or difficult, but it's so much harder to turn our backs on parents and siblings who need care, even if they won't allow it. You have my sympathy for dealing with difficult kin.


----------



## Mindi B

Only child, Genie.  Sigh.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> I don't want to make you sorry you asked, OB!  Ummm. . . I've been  trying to get things in place for my parents--finding in-home care options, doctors' appointments, PT for my mom, checking out assisted living options near me.  My parents have gently, inexorably refused any and all of these.
> I am at a loss.  Well-meaning people are suggesting "tough love" and gentle coaxing and everything in-between.  But these well-meaning people are not me and their parents are not my parents.  Wasn't it Tolstoy who said, "All happy families are alike; each unhappy family is unhappy in its own way"?
> Them Russians knew their stuff.


Yeah.  He did.   I think he might have meant that happy families are boring.  There's no drama, no surprise.  Who needs that?


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Only child, Genie.  Sigh.



Me too!  Elder care is one of the hardest parts of being an only.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Only child, Genie.  Sigh.



DD is an only child, and she will have her hands full with me in 20-30 years. I'll be an ornery, stubborn old lady who refuses to take orders or advice from her grown, competent child! 

There's no shame in trying to protect yourself against that next crisis. Those episodes take a huge toll on you, physically and emotionally. Hang in there, you're doing the right thing for your parents!


----------



## Mindi B

eagle1002us said:


> Yeah.  He did.   I think he might have meant that happy families are boring.  There's no drama, no surprise.  Who needs that?



ME!  I do!  Bring on the boring!  If I find myself in need of drama and surprise I will turn on a reality show.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, OB and ck.  By and large the landscape for elder care is "Every person for himself."  And this attitude comes at the time when adults are at their most vulnerable and needy, physically and emotionally.  Not a humane system.
I keep starting long posts explaining my familiar history and the unique (though I'm sure they aren't, really) circumstances that inform my current struggles. . . and then deleting them.  The perils of a psychology background: every conversation is an opportunity for therapy!  Not.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, I write and delete posts too sometimes.  Perhaps just putting it down in writing is enough emotionally for the moment....


----------



## Mindi B

Yup.  Chat = my diary.


----------



## pursecrzy

Hang in there Mindi 

I know it's hard being an only. Went through it with DH and FIL.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, I've done the same thing on tpf..type and delete!

TGIF!! Week one of the new school year is in the books! Well, for me it is. I got DD to school on time this morning, so as far as I'm concerned, my school duties are done, lol!! Our wake up times have gotten progressively later as the week went on, so that doesn't bode well for next week. I discovered that the new kitten makes a great alarm clock. Instead of me waking up DD and getting a grumpy child in return, I just plop kitty on the bed and let her do the work!


----------



## Mindi B

Wow, that seems so early to me, OB!  I think my public schooling never started until after Labor Day.  But I love kitty-klock!  I have a Henry alarm, which sadly tends to go off around 3:30 every morning.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL at myself.  I just pictured Chatsters reading my comment that I type and delete and thinking, "Wait, so Mindi's posts represent her EDITED self?!  Heaven help us."


----------



## pursecrzy

Some schools have a short summer break but more frequent one week breaks throughout the school year. Less time for students to forget what they've learned. Parents like it because they can travel at less busy times.


----------



## JulesB68

The world would be a much duller place without your posts Mindi! But I am now intrigued by the deleted ones!


----------



## Mindi B

Be careful what you ask for, Jules!


----------



## lulilu

I won't hold it against you Mindi!  lol.  Sometimes (probably not often enough), I think "who cares what you think lu" and just exit out.


----------



## lulilu

Now I am posting the same thing twice.  duh.  original didn't show up.


----------



## Mindi B

_I_ care what you think, lu!


----------



## lovely_bag

Dear ladies and gentlemen, 

I hope this is the right place to ask this: where can I find a list of the used abbreviations – cw, CSGM? ...

TYIA!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

lulilu said:


> I won't hold it against you Mindi!  lol.  Sometimes (probably not often enough), I think *"who cares what you think lu" *and just exit out.



I care!!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

My beloved grandson moved into his dorm today.  I'm so happy for him, but i'm going to miss him soooo much.  Anyone want to join me in the Chat Thread Pity Party Room?  I'm serving very strong margaritas.  And, cheese, lots of cheese.


----------



## mistikat

lovely_bag said:


> Dear ladies and gentlemen,
> 
> I hope this is the right place to ask this: where can I find a list of the used abbreviations – cw, CSGM? ...
> 
> TYIA!


You can find a thread here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-abbreviations.919114/


----------



## mistikat

Cavalier Girl said:


> My beloved grandson moved into his dorm today.  I'm so happy for him, but i'm going to miss him soooo much.  Anyone want to join me in the Chat Thread Pity Party Room?  I'm serving very strong margaritas.  And, cheese, lots of cheese.



I'm in - can't go wrong with those!


----------



## pursecrzy

lovely_bag said:


> Dear ladies and gentlemen,
> 
> I hope this is the right place to ask this: where can I find a list of the used abbreviations – cw, CSGM? ...
> 
> TYIA!



I thought we had a list but can't find it.

CW = colour way
CSGM= cashmere silk grande model (140 cm/55 in shawl)


----------



## pursecrzy

mistikat said:


> You can find a thread here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-abbreviations.919114/



Okay, so my searching skills need some work....


----------



## etoupebirkin

All I can say is it's been a long week and my brain is fried to a delicate crunch.


----------



## lulilu

CG and Mindi!

CG, I will join you (although by now you may be partied out).  I hate when any of my kids leave after being home.  I have always hated goodbyes, even though I do get used to them being gone.  I understand how you feel.  He will be home for a visit before you know it.

EB, I hope you have a restful weekend.  Will you have time to crash a bit?


----------



## ck21

CG-count me in!

Mindi-school here still doesn't start until after Labor Day (or, as we measure it, after the State Fair).


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Mindi B said:


> Only child, Genie.  Sigh.


I have a useless brother, which makes me an only child. I got a phone call one night the night before the Wednesday before Thanksgiving. My mother had an Addisonian Episode at Hopkinsnwhile visiting with my step-father (the patient.) My no-goodnik sib was there for some reason. Anyway, he calls and says, "get down here. Now. I am done." Mind you, I had tickets for Thanksgiving morning for the three of us. This was Tuesday. It was my mother. It was my step-father. Both patients. Idiot brother. Two days? Made a difference. I was by her side the next morning. My grandmother was still alive, my stepfather was declining by the moment. This was to become my life for the next 17 years. No brother. A**. So you can have sibs, but still be an only child. Rant Off.

sorry.
beeble.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

DS's girlfriend left for Princeton today so she can embark on her Masters in Public Policy. They are relatively a new couple, 'though worked together 4 years. She is a gorgeous and delightful young lady, and he, well you all know, delightful and handsome, older than she is. Her parents love him.  I wouldn't be surprised if he starts a PhD at Princeton to be closer to Lady Love. Sigh. I think he has gone through most degrees I will cover. They are so adorable. I should go to sleep soon. Eli, the wonder dog, kept me awake until 5 a.m. He was snuggled so close to me that he was pushing me off my side of the bed. I took the comforter and sheets and quilt and rolled him in it and tried to slide  to DH. A 65 pound dog is not moving when he is snoring away. I think I like it better when he plops himself down on my ankles and stays there.

nighty night ladies.
beeble.


----------



## chaneljewel

ouija board said:


> My FedEx guy has been busy delivering packages this week [emoji28][emoji403][emoji403]
> 
> My new to me Barenia HAC arrived [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ I haven't been this excited about a new bag in awhile, not just because it's Barenia but because I've been dying to get a HAC ever since I started buying Hermes. I placed my first SO for a HAC right when H phased out the smaller sizes, so my order didn't go through. I've been on the hunt ever since, until now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429348
> 
> 
> The Lumio lamps that I ordered also arrived on Monday. Beautifully packaged, very elegant, cool design. The one in the photo is the Mini version, which also serves as a power bank for your smartphone. My only complaint is that when I used the the cord that comes with the Mini, I get an error message on my phone, and it doesn't charge. I suspect that it was made more for the iPhone 6, although their customer service says that it should work on my phone. I am able to use the charging cord that comes with my phone, but it bothers me that I'm having to tinker with the lamp in order for it to do what it's supposed to do. BUT it works, it's really cool to look at, and it wasn't terribly expensive. The large version works perfectly and gives off a surprisingly large amount of light that isn't harsh of glaring. The website shows a picture of several of the large lamps wrapped around corners going up a wall, and it looks very modern and unique.
> 
> Less exciting deliveries: Air filters from Home Depot in a hard to find size, and school shoes for DD. I'll spare you all the boring photos, lol.
> 
> View attachment 3429340
> View attachment 3429341




OB, I ordered the Lumio lamps after reading your post.  Tonight our electricity went out in the entire neighborhood and the lamps saved the night.  The light from them is so bright...bright enough that I could knit.  I highly recommend them!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, her school gets out the third week of May, about two weeks before public schools. If we waited till after Labor Day to start, there would be a lot of parents and kids going stir crazy! 

Beeble, aren't these lamps fantastic?! And a lifesaver in a power outage, to boot! I can also vouch for Lumio's superb customer service. When I emailed Lumio about my issues with the mini lamp charging my phone, the customer service rep insisted on sending me a new charging cord, even though I could get the lamp to charge my phone with a different cord. It arrived in about three days at no charge...from Hong Kong(!!)...and it works perfectly. Couldn't be happier with this company.


----------



## lovely_bag

pursecrzy said:


> Okay, so my searching skills need some work....


thank you pursecrzy and mistikat!


----------



## Mindi B

CG:  Pass the cheese.


----------



## ouija board

Wait, cheese?? I missed the cheese. Pass it on over, along with the strong margaritas!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I'll take some cheese... And some lovely Pinot Noir. There's nothing quite like Vitamin W.


----------



## Mindi B

DH is making homemade ravioli for dinner.  Or is it raviolis?  Raviolae?  (He is making more than one.)  Anyhow, thank goodness for DH and his ineffable stability.
Next two paragraphs of whinging. . . redacted.


----------



## ouija board

I'm more a fan of Vitamin V (as in Vodka)[emoji483]

And now I'm hungry for ravioli..


----------



## lulilu

Now I want a drink too.  Vitamin V all the way.  I'd like some ravioli too.....


----------



## Mindi B

It was tasty ravioli. . . . Sorry, we finished it all.    I'll be sure DH makes enough for Chat next time!


----------



## ck21

Hello, beeble!  *waves*

Need to check out those lights!

Rainy day here.  Hot Cars and I spent the day at Mall of America.  Fun, but exhausting!


----------



## ouija board

chaneljewel said:


> OB, I ordered the Lumio lamps after reading your post.  Tonight our electricity went out in the entire neighborhood and the lamps saved the night.  The light from them is so bright...bright enough that I could knit.  I highly recommend them!


Soon...I just realized that it was Chanel who got the Lumio lamps, not Beeble! So sorry about the mistake! I shouldn't be trying to read and post on my phone at 1am.


----------



## Mindi B

Opinions needed.  I purchased an item on-line.  It was on sale, and supposedly there was only one left.
The retailer "can't find it" in the warehouse.
I e-mailed in response to this news that it seemed time to re-evaluate either their inventory system, their warehousing practices, or both.
They thanked me for my patience and understanding.
No, see, I was exhibiting neither.  Rather pointedly.
So, the question: Were they hoping magically to invoke said patience and understanding by subliminal suggestion?  Or were they subtly shaming me for the lack of same?  Or maybe the response was entirely _pro forma_ with no hidden meanings whatsoever.  But THAT would be boring.
Whaddaya think?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Mindi B said:


> Opinions needed.  I purchased an item on-line.  It was on sale, and supposedly there was only one left.
> The retailer "can't find it" in the warehouse.
> I e-mailed in response to this news that it seemed time to re-evaluate either their inventory system, their warehousing practices, or both.
> They thanked me for my patience and understanding.
> No, see, I was exhibiting neither.  Rather pointedly.
> So, the question: Were they hoping magically to invoke said patience and understanding by subliminal suggestion?  Or were they subtly shaming me for the lack of same?  Or maybe the response was entirely _pro forma_ with no hidden meanings whatsoever.  But THAT would be boring.
> Whaddaya think?


The tone of voice is hard to define by using email, and therefore the reply could easily be misinterpreted. I think this is just the standard reply the firms employees are told to use when things like this happen ( and I guess it does from time to time). Especially when there is written communication that could be referred to later on. I can understand that it is very annoying, especially when there was only one left. Did you get an order annullment? Or a refund?


----------



## Mindi B

I'm sure you're right, Norwegian Girl.  But sometimes I amuse myself by speculating on unknowable trivialities.  
It is annoying to find what seems like a bargain and then have it snatched away by circumstance!  But they'll cancel the order and I won't be charged.  Just, phooey.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Mindi B said:


> I'm sure you're right, Norwegian Girl.  But sometimes I amuse myself by speculating on unknowable trivialities.
> It is annoying to find what seems like a bargain and then have it snatched away by circumstance!  But they'll cancel the order and I won't be charged.  Just, phooey.


 I understand, it has happened to me too, and it is very irritating. I hope you find it again somewhere else!


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Opinions needed.  I purchased an item on-line.  It was on sale, and supposedly there was only one left.
> The retailer "can't find it" in the warehouse.
> I e-mailed in response to this news that it seemed time to re-evaluate either their inventory system, their warehousing practices, or both.
> They thanked me for my patience and understanding.
> No, see, I was exhibiting neither.  Rather pointedly.
> So, the question: Were they hoping magically to invoke said patience and understanding by subliminal suggestion?  Or were they subtly shaming me for the lack of same?  Or maybe the response was entirely _pro forma_ with no hidden meanings whatsoever.  But THAT would be boring.
> Whaddaya think?


Mindi, pro forma. And it's even more annoying when delivered over the phone. A year ago, Me: calling to cancel, change, update account information  due to death of DH. Usual obviously scripted response delivered in a tone with less emotion than Siri, "I'm sorry for your loss." Then theses conversations almost always ended with "have a nice day". REALLY, HAVE A NICE DAY? I'm calling because my world has just collapsed, yet have to muddle through straightening out the business of life while in emotional agony, and some numpty, in a now chirpy tone, since her job is done, tells me to "Have a nice day."


----------



## Mindi B

Unbelievable, css.  Well, no, actually (sadly), it's not.  So many people are on autopilot.  Those who possess the capacity for empathy are in the minority.  Hearing that inanity must have been horrible for you.
And it's not only strangers who don't get it.  I have been struck recently by how little my father knows my mother, his wife and constant companion for almost sixty years.  He simply doesn't pay attention, and she has learned not to talk to him about anything of import.  It's "worked" up until now--particularly when I was at home and automatically performed the daily mediation required--but suddenly it matters enormously that they don't communicate.  She is telling me things that HE needs to know, and he is asking me questions about her that should be directed TO her, and I am  
Michael Corleone said it best.  "Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in."


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I was just wondering..since most vintage Hermés scarfs doesn't come with an orange box, can they be bought separately somewhere?


----------



## Mindi B

Sellers do put Hermes boxes up for sale on eBay, but the cost is usually ridiculous for an item that is technically free.  Unfortunately, tPF prohibits offers to buy/sell, so we can't readily offer boxes to one another.  Sometimes I have been successful in cadging an extra box from a boutique when I've purchased something new (though my SA's secretiveness about providing these makes me think it isn't the done thing ).


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Unbelievable, css.  Well, no, actually (sadly), it's not.  So many people are on autopilot.  Those who possess the capacity for empathy are in the minority.  Hearing that inanity must have been horrible for you.
> And it's not only strangers who don't get it.  I have been struck recently by how little my father knows my mother, his wife and constant companion for almost sixty years.  He simply doesn't pay attention, and she has learned not to talk to him about anything of import.  It's "worked" up until now--particularly when I was at home and automatically performed the daily mediation required--but suddenly it matters enormously that they don't communicate.  She is telling me things that HE needs to know, and he is asking me questions about her that should be directed TO her, and I am
> Michael Corleone said it best.  "Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in."


(George Costanza said that, too).   Well, you're doing the Lord's work, so to speak.   It's a mitzvah.


----------



## lulilu

Oh Mindi, sounds like you've been put in the middle your whole life.  That is not fair.  Sorry.


----------



## Mindi B

I have, lulilu.  And I guess it's not uncommon, or at least it's common enough to have a psychological literature dedicated to it.  "Parentified child."  Like most catchy concepts, it can and has been over-diagnosed, but it's a real thing nonetheless.  It's not a conscious, deliberate process, either, which makes it that much more insidious.


----------



## Mindi B

Dang, I kilt Chat DED.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Dang, I kilt Chat DED.



Yup.  Mindi B. Chat killer.

Or we're in a massive wine and cheese hangover.


----------



## Mindi B

I'll go with the latter, pursey!


----------



## lulilu

not ded, Mindi.  just so boring that I have nothing to say of interest.  just the end of summer blues.


----------



## ck21

Good morning!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

lulilu said:


> not ded, Mindi.  just so boring that I have nothing to say of interest.  just the end of summer blues.



I'm right there with you, Luli!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Ck, have you heard anything from previous employer?

I think we all need a new Hot Cars picture!


----------



## ouija board

lulilu said:


> not ded, Mindi.  just so boring that I have nothing to say of interest.  just the end of summer blues.



That's how I feel most days...boring!


----------



## Genie27

Here's a pretty picture to cheer us up. Any guesses for where this is?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Genie, I don't know, but it's sure where I'd like to be!  Instead, I'm listening to my dogs demanding to be a fed a full hour before their suppertime.


----------



## Mindi B

Me two!  What a beautiful shoreline!  CG, Miss Olive does the EXACT same thing.  About an hour before scheduled mealtime, I start getting small dog 'tude.


----------



## lulilu

It must be the witching hour.  My Phillip and Lillian (especially Phil) climb into my lap and give me cuddles starting an hour before their dinner.  It's like, "uh, do you know what time it is?  Is your watch working?"

  Must have been reading over my shoulder.  Phil just climbed on me and Lil is sitting on my
pillow above my head.  lol


----------



## Mindi B

I love those names, lulilu!  I love "people names" for dogs.  And Henry likes to get up on the rear sofa cushion by my head, too. From whence he launches vicious head snorgles against me.  Apparently my hair smells uh-MAZ-ing. (ETA:  To a dog.  Amazing to a dog.  Which may mean I have to stop using that carrion shampoo.)


----------



## pursecrzy

Genie27 said:


> Here's a pretty picture to cheer us up. Any guesses for where this is?



Rocky beach/ shoreline.  Hmmmmm.

Can we get a hint?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Sadly, the Cavalier's dog 'tude constitutes barking mercilessly.  I gave in half an hour early.  Those little munchkins rule this house.    I know you're all shocked!


----------



## lulilu

CG, I admit that barking would cause me to give in pretty quickly too.  So does Rocky's whining.  Phil and Lil prefer to "mash" me and kiss me.  Which often makes me laugh and give in.  I like to hold out in the hopes we will not be waking at 6 for breakfast.


----------



## Genie27

The water was crystal clear, turquoise and a cool 68F / 20C which made for brisk swimming. The rocks are limestone and dolomite. It's a UNESCO biosphere reserve.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

lulilu said:


> CG, I admit that barking would cause me to give in pretty quickly too.  So does Rocky's whining.  Phil and Lil prefer to "mash" me and kiss me.  Which often makes me laugh and give in.  *I like to hold out in the hopes we will not be waking at 6 for breakfast.*



Lula, same here!  It's so odd.  When DH was alive, they would happily sleep until 8 in the morning.  Not that he was a disciplinarian by any stretch.  Mostly, I think they were just happiest when we were all snuggled together.  They have me completely wrapped around their little paws.


----------



## pursecrzy

Genie27 said:


> The water was crystal clear, turquoise and a cool 68F / 20C which made for brisk swimming. The rocks are limestone and dolomite. It's a UNESCO biosphere reserve.



1st guess is somewhere in Yucatan, Mexico


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

I was going to say Maine, but the water is too pretty and the rocks are not scary enough. I'm going to go with the Dominican Republic, because there is 
larimar in that dolomite!

beeble.


----------



## csshopper

Genie27 said:


> Here's a pretty picture to cheer us up. Any guesses for where this is?


Isla Cozumel?


----------



## Genie27

Close...it is an eastern coast of a land mass in the northern hemisphere. It is a diving Mecca but it's not salt-water.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Here's a pretty picture to cheer us up. Any guesses for where this is?


That's the first picture I've seen of a sea green ocean.  Sea grn fav of mine.   Very nice pix.


----------



## csshopper

Genie27 said:


> Close...it is an eastern coast of a land mass in the northern hemisphere. It is a diving Mecca but it's not salt-water.


 With that hint, will try again Genie: Bruce Peninsula, Lake Huron? And if so, all I can say is Wow!  I grew up on the shores of Lake Erie and our Great Lake was not this pristine.


----------



## Genie27

csshopper said:


> With that hint, will try again Genie: Bruce Peninsula, Lake Huron? And if so, all I can say is Wow!  I grew up on the shores of Lake Erie and our Great Lake was not this pristine.


We have a winner! Yes, it's the Bruce Peninsula - it looks like the Caribbean but is part of Georgian Bay, on Lake Huron.


----------



## pursecrzy

Damn! My second choice was Tobermory.  The water temp threw me off.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi B said:


> I love those names, lulilu!  I love "people names" for dogs.  And Henry likes to get up on the rear sofa cushion by my head, too. From whence he launches vicious head snorgles against me.  Apparently my hair smells uh-MAZ-ing. (ETA:  To a dog.  Amazing to a dog.  Which may mean I have to stop using that carrion shampoo.)



I can't take credit for their names, Mindi.  They are brother and sister, named by the rescue as Peter Pan and Tinkerbell.  Since they were bonded, I adopted both.  DD2 named them after characters on a childhood cartoon, Rug Rats.  We kept Emily's name as she was 4 when we got her.  But the two littles were only 6-8 months so we didn't feel as if we would scar them by changing their names (plus we hated the names).


----------



## Mindi B

Phil and Lil, yes.  Peter Pan and Tinkerbell, not so much.  Maybe Pete and Tink.  Maybe.
I have mentioned before that David Letterman, when he first became known, had dogs named Bob and Stan.  Love that.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Chat,
I'm super bored waiting for an appointment and I took a peek at everyone's favorite Le Fashion. 

Groundbreaking news, Fall is coming and nothing is cooler than a loose black sweater tucked into white boyfriend jeans with black strappy sandals. Black with White is COOL you guys! You're all welcome for this life changing information.


----------



## Mindi B

Le Fashion is CRAZY, man.  Black and white, you say?  Tucked IN, you say?!  HOW DO THEY COME UP WITH THESE IDEAS?


----------



## MSO13

(MrsO rushes off to try TUCKING in her shirt)


----------



## MSO13

It didn't work guys, I'm not sure I have the skills required to tuck in my shirt perfectly. I must go back and read more Le Fashion before I can be seen in public


----------



## Mindi B

Take it slow, MrsO.  These tips are only for the very advanced student of fashion.  We must walk before we can run.


----------



## ck21

Cavalier Girl said:


> Ck, have you heard anything from previous employer?
> 
> I think we all need a new Hot Cars picture!



Nothing yet, but they said next week.  Lots of candidates, I guess.  

A few fun ones from this summer!


----------



## ouija board

Sigh, I'll have to be uncool this fall since I can't wear shirts tucked in without revealing rolls of chub that would normally be camouflaged by a loose top. Is it more uncool to be untucked or to look like the Pillsbury Dough Boy? Something tells me Le Fashion has never come across this dilemma, darned skinny 20 something with no kids and no Doritos/Cheetos/breakfast taco/chocolate cake addiction.


----------



## ouija board

Ck, what happy photos!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Ck, you look fantastic!  I can't believe how much Hot Cars has grown!  When does he start back to school?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

OB, I'm with you!  Little Miss Le Fashion must not have ever heard of le muffin top!


----------



## csshopper

ck - the power of Hot Cars. The world looks a little brighter right now. Megawatt smile!


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Chat,
> I'm super bored waiting for an appointment and I took a peek at everyone's favorite Le Fashion.
> 
> Groundbreaking news, Fall is coming and nothing is cooler than a loose black sweater tucked into white boyfriend jeans with black strappy sandals. Black with White is COOL you guys! You're all welcome for this life changing information.



Now, here is the rub, Mrs Owen. There is nothing Le Fashion-able about tucking a loose black sweater into white boyfriend jeans, or any other jeans.  I mean, how? Is it easy for you, or you, Mindi, I am talking to you, or me, beeble? Well I only know about me. First of all, I think a sweater is not meant to be tucked into jeans or any other bottom-wear. I have never understood the tucking in of a t-shirt only to expose a belt buckle. But, I am a stupid Poodle Girl, so what do I know. My uniform consists of an untucked top over skinny jeans or straight-leg jeans. For dress, I wear nice black pants. I am not an animal.  I am a poodle, after all. I do understand and obey the rules of fashion.
beeble's fashion rules:

No white shoes after Labor Day
No white bags after Labor Day
Jewelry -- No mixing white metals with yellow or red metals
No white socks with  anything, especially birkenstocks

Before you leave the house, take one thing off, just make sure it is not a major piece of clothing, like a blouse
Don't pay attention to rules, especially when administered by a poodle.
Given with love, beeble

p.s. mr. beeble adds: we don't appreciate the "cold shoulder" look for day-wear


----------



## pursecrzy

Fashion flash from Vogue!

You can repeat the same outfit! Even the Duchess of Cambridge does it *thud* (emphasis mine)
Of course she waited, wait for it, TWO YEARS, to wear the same dress.

According to one Vogue editor, she'll repeat an outfit but only with a different group of people.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi B said:


> Phil and Lil, yes.  Peter Pan and Tinkerbell, not so much.  Maybe Pete and Tink.  Maybe.
> I have mentioned before that David Letterman, when he first became known, had dogs named Bob and Stan.  Love that.



lol.  Coincidentally, we had an old farm years ago.  We had two sheep call Stan and John (named after certain profs that exDH worked with.


----------



## lulilu

CK, you and Hot Cars look like you had a great summer!


----------



## Mindi B

Waving to ck and Hot Cars with one hand, trying to tuck in a sweater with the other.  This is hard.


----------



## etoupebirkin

CK, You and Mr. Hot Cars are a joy to see!!!!

Drum roll everyone....
The bathrooms are DONE!!! A couple of minor things are left. But I paid everything but $1,000 to ensure that they finish the odds and ends. A new sink drain plug needs to be ordered and some sanding and painting in the basement needs to be done, and one vent cover needs to be replaced. But that's it. I'll take some pics and post them soon.

DH and I went out for tacos, mojitos and margaritas to celebrate.

It's been a long week at work too. 
On Monday, a co-worker came into my office with Norovirus. She had been throwing up all weekend. Came in to the office threw up twice and went to the doctor where said virus was confirmed. I used the same bathroom as the woman directly after her. I was really scared that I'd pick up the virus because it's incredibly contagious. Though I washed my hands, I handled the faucet handles and the exit door handle. I read on the CDC website that the incubation period is 12 to 48 hours. So I did not eat yesterday. And I worked from 8:30am to 7:30pm. By the time I got home I had a splitting headache. But concluded, I probably was not going to get the virus, so I ate dinner.

I am going to talk to HR about separating sick time and PTO. This woman came into the office to preserve her vacation time. It was totally irresponsible. We have people in our office who have newborn babies.

I can't wait until the middle of September. That's when things will begin to slow down.


----------



## MSO13

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Now, here is the rub, Mrs Owen. There is nothing Le Fashion-able about tucking a loose black sweater into white boyfriend jeans, or any other jeans.  I mean, how? Is it easy for you, or you, Mindi, I am talking to you, or me, beeble? Well I only know about me. First of all, I think a sweater is not meant to be tucked into jeans or any other bottom-wear. I have never understood the tucking in of a t-shirt only to expose a belt buckle. But, I am a stupid Poodle Girl, so what do I know. My uniform consists of an untucked top over skinny jeans or straight-leg jeans. For dress, I wear nice black pants. I am not an animal.  I am a poodle, after all. I do understand and obey the rules of fashion.
> beeble's fashion rules:
> 
> No white shoes after Labor Day
> No white bags after Labor Day
> Jewelry -- No mixing white metals with yellow or red metals
> No white socks with  anything, especially birkenstocks
> 
> Before you leave the house, take one thing off, just make sure it is not a major piece of clothing, like a blouse
> Don't pay attention to rules, especially when administered by a poodle.
> Given with love, beeble
> 
> p.s. mr. beeble adds: we don't appreciate the "cold shoulder" look for day-wear



I firmly follow number 6 but I take my fashion advise from my dapper tuxedo cats! They approve of black and white but not tucked sweaters!


----------



## eagle1002us

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Now, here is the rub, Mrs Owen. There is nothing Le Fashion-able about tucking a loose black sweater into white boyfriend jeans, or any other jeans.  I mean, how? Is it easy for you, or you, Mindi, I am talking to you, or me, beeble? Well I only know about me. First of all, I think a sweater is not meant to be tucked into jeans or any other bottom-wear. I have never understood the tucking in of a t-shirt only to expose a belt buckle. But, I am a stupid Poodle Girl, so what do I know. My uniform consists of an untucked top over skinny jeans or straight-leg jeans. For dress, I wear nice black pants. I am not an animal.  I am a poodle, after all. I do understand and obey the rules of fashion.
> beeble's fashion rules:
> 
> No white shoes after Labor Day
> No white bags after Labor Day
> Jewelry -- No mixing white metals with yellow or red metals
> No white socks with  anything, especially birkenstocks
> 
> Before you leave the house, take one thing off, just make sure it is not a major piece of clothing, like a blouse
> Don't pay attention to rules, especially when administered by a poodle.
> Given with love, beeble
> 
> p.s. mr. beeble adds: we don't appreciate the "cold shoulder" look for day-wear


it
I don't tuck either.  I maybe last tucked a decade ago.  I don't know what boyfriend jeans are.   Like you Beeble, I wear flared or loose tops over narrow (generally black) pants.   

Regarding the "take one thing off" well, that was Chanel's dictum, as you well know.  A famous picture of her is where she's perhaps in her 70s, wearing a hat, and draped in multiple strands of pearls.  The effect is that she's loaded with jewelry.   I personally like that look but it requires a lot of neck strength.   I bet she took off a load after the pix was snapped.   And, more to the point, she's not acknowledging (except via that pix) that there are different rules for different age groups.  I'm sure she loved wearing those pearls, many strands probably came from her various lovers.  And, they are a measure of her life accomplishment -- she probably bought some very fine strands of her own.  (Maybe even from impoverished Russian aristocrats living in Paris).


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

eagle1002us said:


> it
> I don't tuck either.  I maybe last tucked a decade ago.  I don't know what boyfriend jeans are.   Like you Beeble, I wear flared or loose tops over narrow (generally black) pants.
> 
> Regarding the "take one thing off" well, that was Chanel's dictum, as you well know.  A famous picture of her is where she's perhaps in her 70s, wearing a hat, and draped in multiple strands of pearls.  The effect is that she's loaded with jewelry.   I personally like that look but it requires a lot of neck strength.   I bet she took off a load after the pix was snapped.   And, more to the point, she's not acknowledging (except via that pix) that there are different rules for different age groups.  I'm sure she loved wearing those pearls, many strands probably came from her various lovers.  And, they are a measure of her life accomplishment -- she probably bought some very fine strands of her own.  (Maybe even from impoverished Russian aristocrats living in Paris).


Well, M's eagle, Mlle Chanel's big social experiment, as you well know, is the fact that she mixed her fine jewelry with her how, you say, FAKE and as expensive as real, jewelry. I always had a problem with Chanel fak-o pearls, because they are made to look fake and they could really knock out a real pearl by weight alone, because they are glass. They could probably knock out a tooth. I happen to like cultured pearls. To me to mix costume ( fashion) jewelry with fine jewelry is a lot like wearing copper with rose gold. You all know what happens when you wear copper....

I have too many rules.
My sainted mother was too mean to me.
eagle, we've met, right?

beeble


----------



## Mindi B

YAY for completed bathrooms, EB!!!  Will you and/or DH be talking turkey about reducing the final bill, or are you so glad to see the back of these guys it isn't worth the hassle?
And the stupidity and selfishness of which people are capable never ceases to disappoint me.  Your colleague is an idiot.  Yes, I think you should talk to HR and HR should talk to her.  Ridiculous behavior.  Hope you continue to be well.


----------



## pursecrzy

etoupebirkin said:


> CK, You and Mr. Hot Cars are a joy to see!!!!
> 
> Drum roll everyone....
> The bathrooms are DONE!!! A couple of minor things are left. But I paid everything but $1,000 to ensure that they finish the odds and ends. A new sink drain plug needs to be ordered and some sanding and painting in the basement needs to be done, and one vent cover needs to be replaced. But that's it. I'll take some pics and post them soon.
> 
> DH and I went out for tacos, mojitos and margaritas to celebrate.
> 
> It's been a long week at work too.
> On Monday, a co-worker came into my office with Norovirus. She had been throwing up all weekend. Came in to the office threw up twice and went to the doctor where said virus was confirmed. I used the same bathroom as the woman directly after her. I was really scared that I'd pick up the virus because it's incredibly contagious. Though I washed my hands, I handled the faucet handles and the exit door handle. I read on the CDC website that the incubation period is 12 to 48 hours. So I did not eat yesterday. And I worked from 8:30am to 7:30pm. By the time I got home I had a splitting headache. But concluded, I probably was not going to get the virus, so I ate dinner.
> 
> I am going to talk to HR about separating sick time and PTO. This woman came into the office to preserve her vacation time. It was totally irresponsible. We have people in our office who have newborn babies.
> 
> I can't wait until the middle of September. That's when things will begin to slow down.



EB, how does time off work at your office? How many PTO days would each person have?


----------



## Mindi B

eagle, I do think of Coco Chanel as dripping with pearls, with the matchy-matchy tweed suit, probably a brooch, the hat, etc., etc.  It has always amused me that she is the source of that iconic "remove one item" quote.  I don't think she practiced it herself--that advice was for us plebes.


----------



## eagle1002us

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Well, M's eagle, Mlle Chanel's big social experiment, as you well know, is the fact that she mixed her fine jewelry with her how, you say, FAKE and as expensive as real, jewelry. I always had a problem with Chanel fak-o pearls, because they are made to look fake and they could really knock out a real pearl by weight alone, because they are glass. They could probably knock out a tooth. I happen to like cultured pearls. To me to mix costume ( fashion) jewelry with fine jewelry is a lot like wearing copper with rose gold. You all know what happens when you wear copper....
> 
> I have too many rules.
> My sainted mother was too mean to me.
> eagle, we've met, right?
> 
> beeble


Indeed we have.   You were wearing or doing something at NM with a orangey mous which looked great on you.  And you like alex stones.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> eagle, I do think of Coco Chanel as dripping with pearls, with the matchy-matchy tweed suit, probably a brooch, the hat, etc., etc.  It has always amused me that she is the source of that iconic "remove one item" quote.  I don't think she practiced it herself--that advice was for us plebes.


I was watching some 1930s, 40's, 50's documentary on PBS (where else for those kinds of things) and everyone in the 30s and 40s were wearing hats, men and women.   It occurred to me that a good hat substituted at that time for lack of time, hair product, shampoo and/or hairstylists with cuts and perms.   I guess now we wear baseball caps but nowhere near to the extent of people back then.   And, there was a certain formality calling for a hat in many circumstances, I suppose.  

Imagine!  Chanel had a hat plopped on her head probably covering "day after" shampoo and styling.  Seems really declasse, even more than the boatload of pearls she's wearing.   But the Duchess of Windsor, bless her heart, probably had a stylist doing home visits because her hair was done at least once a day.   Queen Elizabeth has always had her hair done well.  If she wore an HS you could see the curls underneath.   

Plebes, us?   Yes, definitely.  You have to have more than one strand of pearls to remove some.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

My facebook avatar.


----------



## V0N1B2

Hi Ladies! I lurk here but don't post... just heard this morning about a pop-up store in Vancouver to showcase the construction of the Birkin.
On my mobile, so sorry if I can't paste it all. Wasn't sure where to put this so I cross-posted in the Vancouver boutiques thread in the shopping sub.
Hope those of you close by can attend 
http://vancouver.24hrs.ca/2016/08/24/hermes-artisans-to-visit-vancouver-for-demo

The company behind the Birkin and Kelly bags will be in Vancouver from Sept. 21-25 with 10 of their artisans demonstrating to the public how it manufactures the Hermes brand’s pricey products.

From 11 a.m. to 7 p.m., Hermes will be showcasing its work in a 5,000-square-foot, glass-walled enclosure at Jack Poole Plaza near Canada Place. It’s part of a travelling series called Hermes at Work that’s moved from city to city since 2011 — Vancouver will be the 35th location.

The company said the free event will accommodate several hundred people at a time inside its pop-up building. The whole point is to let attendees talk to the artisans throughout the product-making process.

French-to-English and French-to-Chinese translators will be on site.

As a few examples, visitors can expect to see a leather artisan create Constance and Kelly bags from start to finish, and an Allegro saddle from start to finish.

“Behind the smallest detail, there is a human being, guided by a watchful eye and pride in work well done,” the company said in a statement.

Over the five days, there will be nine types of crafts shown off, including silk printing, saddlemaking, gem setting, silk engraving, silk rolling, watchmaking, porcelain handpainting, glovemaking and leatherwork.

“Hermes is a house that evolves constantly while being deeply rooted in its values and savoir-faire. It is a house of creativity, craftsmanship and humanity,” Jennifer Carter, president and CEO of Hermes Canada, said in a statement.

“We are so delighted to share the experience of Hermès at Work in Vancouver against a stunning west coast backdrop of mountain and ocean.”


----------



## eagle1002us

Balto Bag Lady said:


> View attachment 3449095
> 
> My facebook avatar.


Are you _serious_???  It certainly does look like her, tho.   You have my stamp of approval, beeble.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

eagle1002us said:


> Are you _serious_???  It certainly does look like her, tho.   You have my stamp of approval, beeble.


eagle, she is gorgeous, isn't she. The only item she removes is her collar. It gets stuck in the dishwasher when she helps with the dishes. She is all dolled up from my tPF avatar, LOL.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> I was watching some 1930s, 40's, 50's documentary on PBS (where else for those kinds of things) and everyone in the 30s and 40s were wearing hats, men and women.   It occurred to me that a good hat substituted at that time for lack of time, hair product, shampoo and/or hairstylists with cuts and perms.   I guess now we wear baseball caps but nowhere near to the extent of people back then.   And, there was a certain formality calling for a hat in many circumstances, I suppose.
> 
> Imagine!  Chanel had a hat plopped on her head probably covering "day after" shampoo and styling.  Seems really declasse, even more than the boatload of pearls she's wearing.   But the Duchess of Windsor, bless her heart, probably had a stylist doing home visits because her hair was done at least once a day.   Queen Elizabeth has always had her hair done well.  If she wore an HS you could see the curls underneath.
> 
> Plebes, us?   Yes, definitely.  You have to have more than one strand of pearls to remove some.



Coco was wearing a wig and the hat helped to hide it.  The Duchess of Windsor had her hair done TWICE a day.  Wash and set in the morning, then she does lunch,  and a comb out in the afternoon so she could  look good for the evening festivities.  Shallow and vapid comes to mind.  The Duke was not much better so they deserved each other. 

I love to mix real and fake jewelry, and horror of horrors, I mix white and yellow or white and rose gold.  You have to have some fun in life.  I have Chanel pearls and I mix them with my real ones. I better stop with that.

I don't have a poodle to give me fashion advice I just have a husband who are rare occasions will say, if I am getting a bit extreme, "you have to be kidding!"  I always remember my mother saying  "didn't she look in the mirror before she left the house?"  That is pretty much my final thought about dressing.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Gracie, you've expressed my thoughts exactly!  If I look in the mirror and like what I see, that's all the affirmation I need.  I dress for myself, not someone elses idea of how I should dress.  Can I get a bit "costumey" from time to time?  Oh, hell, yes!  And, I'm pretty sure more than one person has made your mother's comment about me!  That's just fine with me.  It makes me giggle!


----------



## gracekelly

Cavalier Girl said:


> Gracie, you've expressed my thoughts exactly!  If I look in the mirror and like what I see, that's all the affirmation I need.  I dress for myself, not someone elses idea of how I should dress.  Can I get a bit "costumey" from time to time?  Oh, hell, yes!  And, I'm pretty sure more than one person has made your mother's comment about me!  That's just fine with me.  It makes me giggle!


When the DH thinks that I am too "dressed up"  I tell him exactly what you said, i.e. I dress for myself!  "Yourself" is the only person you really have to make happy.  Sorry DH, hahahahahaha!


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

I am no about to let my poodle near my jewelery. She would want to wear my real pearls! And get her floppy ears pierced. She is  quite vain. She doesn't really like to have her photo taken. If you remember the movie, Funny Girl, when Fannie Brice says, "No photos, please!" this how how she acts. I don't know why. Her buddy Eli is totally different. He cares not what any of  us wear. He just wants to be happy all the time.
I didn't mean anything to disparage anyone about mixing metals, real and unreal, etc. I tend to wear little jewelry -- a pair of earrings, a necklace, watch and rings. My old lady arms are so yucky looking with the side effects of prednisone, so I tend not to want to draw attention.
old lady beeble out.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Beeble, wear what you love.  You and I are too old to give a second thought to what our "old lady arms" look like!  Enjoy your treasures!


----------



## pursecrzy

I wasn't wearing my scarves enough and decided to start mixing patterns. I'm sure some of them are a miss!


----------



## pursecrzy

V0N1B2 said:


> Hi Ladies! I lurk here but don't post... just heard this morning about a pop-up store in Vancouver to showcase the construction of the Birkin.
> On my mobile, so sorry if I can't paste it all. Wasn't sure where to put this so I cross-posted in the Vancouver boutiques thread in the shopping sub.
> Hope those of you close by can attend
> http://vancouver.24hrs.ca/2016/08/24/hermes-artisans-to-visit-vancouver-for-demo
> 
> The company behind the Birkin and Kelly bags will be in Vancouver from Sept. 21-25 with 10 of their artisans demonstrating to the public how it manufactures the Hermes brand’s pricey products.
> 
> From 11 a.m. to 7 p.m., Hermes will be showcasing its work in a 5,000-square-foot, glass-walled enclosure at Jack Poole Plaza near Canada Place. It’s part of a travelling series called Hermes at Work that’s moved from city to city since 2011 — Vancouver will be the 35th location.
> 
> The company said the free event will accommodate several hundred people at a time inside its pop-up building. The whole point is to let attendees talk to the artisans throughout the product-making process.
> 
> French-to-English and French-to-Chinese translators will be on site.
> 
> As a few examples, visitors can expect to see a leather artisan create Constance and Kelly bags from start to finish, and an Allegro saddle from start to finish.
> 
> “Behind the smallest detail, there is a human being, guided by a watchful eye and pride in work well done,” the company said in a statement.
> 
> Over the five days, there will be nine types of crafts shown off, including silk printing, saddlemaking, gem setting, silk engraving, silk rolling, watchmaking, porcelain handpainting, glovemaking and leatherwork.
> 
> “Hermes is a house that evolves constantly while being deeply rooted in its values and savoir-faire. It is a house of creativity, craftsmanship and humanity,” Jennifer Carter, president and CEO of Hermes Canada, said in a statement.
> 
> “We are so delighted to share the experience of Hermès at Work in Vancouver against a stunning west coast backdrop of mountain and ocean.”



Thanks for posting this V0N1B2!
I saw the Festival de Metier when it was in Toronto. Fascinating.


----------



## Mindi B

I agree with CG, Beeble.  Women in this society (well, all societies, pretty much) have internalized some pretty restrictive, unrealistic and, frankly, random standards about what we're supposed to look like and what bits of us are worthy to be seen.  I say phooey.  We all deserve to figure out what WE like and what WE feel good in and wear that, without concerning ourselves with what some stranger on the street might think about the length of our sleeves.  Or the width of our arms.  Or any other damn thing.  Men do NOT receive that sort of scrutiny.


----------



## gracekelly

pursecrzy said:


> I wasn't wearing my scarves enough and decided to start mixing patterns. I'm sure some of them are a miss!


I have done this with pochettes.  Take two and tie together and then around the neck.  I have pictures around here somewhere.  Years ago I sent them to MaiTai and I was her first guest poster on her site.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I remember that, Gracie!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> I agree with CG, Beeble.  Women in this society (well, all societies, pretty much) have internalized some pretty restrictive, unrealistic and, frankly, random standards about what we're supposed to look like and what bits of us are worthy to be seen.  I say phooey.  We all deserve to figure out what WE like and what WE feel good in and wear that, without concerning ourselves with what some stranger on the street might think about the length of our sleeves.  Or the width of our arms.  Or any other damn thing.  *Men do NOT receive that sort of scrutiny.*



For the most part, that's very true.  But, I have a confession to make.  a couple of months ago, I was asked out by a very nice, and perfectly presentable man.  Intelligent, witty, well traveled, age appropriate, but..........he had a comb-over.  Apparently, I'm shallow.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, comb-overs are bad, CG.  As are terrible "rugs."  This is not the same thing as policing women's fashion choices.  Says me.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, I justify my reaction as stricking a blow for women everywhere who've been objectified their entire lives.  That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Mindi B

Testify, sistah!


----------



## Genie27

Cavalier Girl said:


> but..........he had a comb-over.  Apparently, I'm shallow.



So, no potential for a tactful makeover? If all the other items on the checklist are a go?


----------



## pursecrzy

CG, are you ready to start dating?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Not in the traditional sense, Pursy.  As soon as anyone shows any indication beyond wanting to share a tub popcorn at the the movies, I'm out!


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> Beeble, wear what you love.  You and I are too old to give a second thought to what our "old lady arms" look like!  Enjoy your treasures!


----------



## csshopper

CG and Beeble, My problem is the "old lady" issues don't end at the arm pits. Did get a decent fitting for a bra a week ago and it "lifted" my spirits.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Coco was wearing a wig and the hat helped to hide it.  The Duchess of Windsor had her hair done TWICE a day.  Wash and set in the morning, then she does lunch,  and a comb out in the afternoon so she could  look good for the evening festivities.  Shallow and vapid comes to mind.  The Duke was not much better so they deserved each other.
> 
> I love to mix real and fake jewelry, and horror of horrors, I mix white and yellow or white and rose gold.  You have to have some fun in life.  I have Chanel pearls and I mix them with my real ones. I better stop with that.
> 
> I don't have a poodle to give me fashion advice I just have a husband who are rare occasions will say, if I am getting a bit extreme, "you have to be kidding!"  I always remember my mother saying  "didn't she look in the mirror before she left the house?"  That is pretty much my final thought about dressing.


I am a fan of the Duchess.   She's from Baltimore.   I am a fan of anyone who is a clothes horse a la Marie Antoinette and Wallis Windsor.   In theory I could go for that kind of life. Ultimately, it's a boring cafe society life, tho.    Wallis could live it because she was not the brightest bulb on the porch and neither was the Duke.  However, she was raised to marry well and that was about it.  No tradition of social service in her background but at least the Windsor's wealth went to the AIDS cause in France, forget the name of the Institute it was donated to -- irregardless of whether the Duchess made that bequest personally or the Windsor's French attorney, Maitre Blum.  
And, the jewelry -- which, at a lecture on Wallis's jewelry, the speaker sneered at her stone's not being the best, oh, pooh!  Really!  It had sentiment, style and tremendous influence on an era.  And, she liked and wore Kenneth Jay Lane jewelry, saying of his jewelry/costume jewelry of that era in general, "It is so good."  I like "high-low" dressing.  I think it's modern.


----------



## eagle1002us

Balto Bag Lady said:


> I am no about to let my poodle near my jewelery. She would want to wear my real pearls! And get her floppy ears pierced. She is  quite vain. She doesn't really like to have her photo taken. If you remember the movie, Funny Girl, when Fannie Brice says, "No photos, please!" this how how she acts. I don't know why. Her buddy Eli is totally different. He cares not what any of  us wear. He just wants to be happy all the time.
> I didn't mean anything to disparage anyone about mixing metals, real and unreal, etc. I tend to wear little jewelry -- a pair of earrings, a necklace, watch and rings. My old lady arms are so yucky looking with the side effects of prednisone, so I tend not to want to draw attention.
> old lady beeble out.


I didn't get prompt treatment for a really bad cough this spring.  If I was in a meeting I'd have to leave the room and hack my lungs out in the hallway.   I kept thinking it would go away when the pollen went down.   Darn thing lasted 2 months and when it went away I started going deaf.   Infection had settled in my ears.  Went to ENT doc and he offered prednisone but said it caused sleep difficulties.  So I went on antibiotics and then yada yada yada, and now three weeks after treatment I'm finally getting better: I can hear again.   
So prednisone's bad, Beeble?  I dodged a bullet by not taking it?


----------



## eagle1002us

For anyone who's interested we saw "Anthropoid" movie today.   It was incredibly intense and suspenseful and seemed to do an excellent job portraying Czech/British resistance fighting against the Nazis, along all the opportunities for treachery/doubt/suspense that involved.   It was intense tho.   The polar opposite of it would be Brad Pitt in Valkyries.


----------



## pursecrzy

eagle1002us said:


> I am a fan of the Duchess.   She's from Baltimore.   I am a fan of anyone who is a clothes horse a la Marie Antoinette and Wallis Windsor.   In theory I could go for that kind of life. Ultimately, it's a boring cafe society life, tho.    Wallis could live it because she was not the brightest bulb on the porch and neither was the Duke.  However, she was raised to marry well and that was about it.  No tradition of social service in her background but at least the Windsor's wealth went to the AIDS cause in France, forget the name of the Institute it was donated to -- irregardless of whether the Duchess made that bequest personally or the Windsor's French attorney, Maitre Blum.
> And, the jewelry -- which, at a lecture on Wallis's jewelry, the speaker sneered at her stone's not being the best, oh, pooh!  Really!  It had sentiment, style and tremendous influence on an era.  And, she liked and wore Kenneth Jay Lane jewelry, saying of his jewelry/costume jewelry of that era in general, "It is so good."  I like "high-low" dressing.  I think it's modern.



I thought it might be the Pasteur Institute. Checked and her estate went to the institute.


----------



## pursecrzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> Not in the traditional sense, Pursy.  As soon as anyone shows any indication beyond wanting to share a tub popcorn at the the movies, I'm out!



I understand. Friends/companion but nothing more.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> I am a fan of the Duchess.   She's from Baltimore.   I am a fan of anyone who is a clothes horse a la Marie Antoinette and Wallis Windsor.   In theory I could go for that kind of life. Ultimately, it's a boring cafe society life, tho.    Wallis could live it because she was not the brightest bulb on the porch and neither was the Duke.  However, she was raised to marry well and that was about it.  No tradition of social service in her background but at least the Windsor's wealth went to the AIDS cause in France, forget the name of the Institute it was donated to -- irregardless of whether the Duchess made that bequest personally or the Windsor's French attorney, Maitre Blum.
> And, the jewelry -- which, at a lecture on Wallis's jewelry, the speaker sneered at her stone's not being the best, oh, pooh!  Really!  It had sentiment, style and tremendous influence on an era.  And, she liked and wore Kenneth Jay Lane jewelry, saying of his jewelry/costume jewelry of that era in general, "It is so good."  I like "high-low" dressing.  I think it's modern.


They sneered at her jewelry from Cartier and similar jewelers!  Wow!  They were hard to please lol! KJL makes beautiful pieces too.   She was very clever in her style of dress.  Extreme simplicity and it showcased her slight figure and the jewelry.  Apparently, she was a very good hostess as well.  She never cooked, but she knew HOW it was supposed to be cooked.  (sounds like my husband lol!)  One of the sad things I read was that most of the flowers, when she died, came from the people that she frequented as a client.  On the other hand, she died when she was 90 and who was left of her contemporaries to mourn her?  I think Maitre Blum made the decision about where the money was going and her rep was that she was a tough piece of work.  I believe it was the Pasteur Institute that received the money.

The Queen Mother never forgave her and thought that the Duchess "killed" her husband.  An extreme opinion, but I understand why she thought so.  Bertie was coasting along and never expected to be King, nor was he trained to be and his stutter didn't help.  All that smoking was in direct proportion to all of that and the resultant lung cancer.


----------



## bobkat1991

Mindi B said:


> I agree with CG, Beeble.  Women in this society (well, all societies, pretty much) have internalized some pretty restrictive, unrealistic and, frankly, random standards about what we're supposed to look like and what bits of us are worthy to be seen.  I say phooey.  We all deserve to figure out what WE like and what WE feel good in and wear that, without concerning ourselves with what some stranger on the street might think about the length of our sleeves.  Or the width of our arms.  Or any other damn thing.  Men do NOT receive that sort of scrutiny.



I have been plus size for the vast majority of my adult life.  If I concerned myself very much with my age's ( versus 200-300 years ago) standards of beauty, I might hide under a burqua!  A long long time ago,I told myself "Self, if somebody doesn't like the way you look,they can always look somewhere else!"  And I would make smoochie gestures to myself in the mirror and sail out the door.

That attitude has served me very well.  If I feel like wearing hats all the time for months at a time, I do.  I am confident and hapoy, which seems to draw peop!e even though I bear not even a passing resemblance to a super model.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> They sneered at her jewelry from Cartier and similar jewelers!  Wow!  They were hard to please lol! KJL makes beautiful pieces too.   She was very clever in her style of dress.  Extreme simplicity and it showcased her slight figure and the jewelry.  Apparently, she was a very good hostess as well.  She never cooked, but she knew HOW it was supposed to be cooked.  (sounds like my husband lol!)  One of the sad things I read was that most of the flowers, when she died, came from the people that she frequented as a client.  On the other hand, she died when she was 90 and who was left of her contemporaries to mourn her?  I think Maitre Blum made the decision about where the money was going and her rep was that she was a tough piece of work.  I believe it was the Pasteur Institute that received the money.
> 
> The Queen Mother never forgave her and thought that the Duchess "killed" her husband.  An extreme opinion, but I understand why she thought so.  Bertie was coasting along and never expected to be King, nor was he trained to be and his stutter didn't help.  All that smoking was in direct proportion to all of that and the resultant lung cancer.


The Duchess was offered an emerald (believe it was that) necklace from Cartier and wore it to an event.  Turns out an Indian princess (Maharajah's wife?) was there and said, "oh, I know those stones, I used to wear them around my ankle."  Of course the Duchess was embarrassed and returned the necklace the next day.   
The Duke smoked like a chimney, too and died of throat cancer.   The sad thing is, once he died, she didn't get invites the way she had when he was alive.   People wanted a former King at their parties, not her.   (Jacqueline de Ribes was one of her friends, tho).  But yes, she knew Southern cooking and she knew how to dress for her figure (only she didn't always do it). 
Once in a long while a program about her shows a clip from a tv interview in the 50s.  She's wearing an ankle length bouffant dress which is like a ballerina dress -- it was the style then.  The dress's roundedness didn't suit her slender angular figure but she wanted to be a fashion leader so she wore new styles anyway. (I don't know why ballerinas, slender as they are, can look lovely in such dresses and she didn't).
The interviewer asks the Duke if he would marry her all over again.  She looks incredibly nervous waiting for his answer -- body lang, facial expression, etc.  Of course, he's gallant and assures the interviewer he would.  But from what I've read, she apparently was a bit of a shrew and privately threw it back in his face that he had abdicated (so she couldn't be Queen).  But she settled down in old age and grew sufficiently fond of him that she wore almost every day the large pave diamond heart brooch [enameled initials W and E entwined on it] brooch he'd given her for a major anniversary.  KJL apparently copied the brooch, I think I've seen it once in a blue moon on ebay.  I've heard her described as "birdlike."  They did make a cute, photogenic couple, tho.  And both were equally dedicated to fashion.


----------



## eagle1002us

bobkat1991 said:


> I have been plus size for the vast majority of my adult life.  If I concerned myself very much with my age's ( versus 200-300 years ago) standards of beauty, I might hide under a burqua!  A long long time ago,I told myself "Self, if somebody doesn't like the way you look,they can always look somewhere else!"  And I would make smoochie gestures to myself in the mirror and sail out the door.
> 
> That attitude has served me very well.  If I feel like wearing hats all the time for months at a time, I do.  I am confident and hapoy, which seems to draw peop!e even though I bear not even a passing resemblance to a super model.


My point about Chanel wearing hats was that she was a fashion leader and role model.   She could have chosen to fix her hair up.  But maybe it was thinning.   In which case the hat may have been the most expedient option.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> They sneered at her jewelry from Cartier and similar jewelers!  Wow!  They were hard to please lol! KJL makes beautiful pieces too.   She was very clever in her style of dress.  Extreme simplicity and it showcased her slight figure and the jewelry.  Apparently, she was a very good hostess as well.  She never cooked, but she knew HOW it was supposed to be cooked.  (sounds like my husband lol!)  One of the sad things I read was that most of the flowers, when she died, came from the people that she frequented as a client.  On the other hand, she died when she was 90 and who was left of her contemporaries to mourn her?  I think Maitre Blum made the decision about where the money was going and her rep was that she was a tough piece of work.  I believe it was the Pasteur Institute that received the money.
> 
> The Queen Mother never forgave her and thought that the Duchess "killed" her husband.  An extreme opinion, but I understand why she thought so.  Bertie was coasting along and never expected to be King, nor was he trained to be and his stutter didn't help.  All that smoking was in direct proportion to all of that and the resultant lung cancer.


But Bertie and the Queen Mother did a good job, especially during wartime bombing of London, hanging out and visiting people among the rubble.  I somehow doubt that the Duke and Duchess would have been as socially aware -- maybe him.  When he was Prince of Wales he visited the impoverished coal miners in Wales and famously said, "Something must be done [to improve their condition]."  He didn't say what and because he was not a politician, he was powerless.  Nowadays, perhaps some Royal would start a private charity to give relief to such groups?   I don't know.  I do have to say I loved Princess Diana.  She was a tremendous human being.


----------



## Mindi B

And maybe I'm a sucker for PR, but Wills and Kate (more properly, the Duke and Duchess of Cornwall) seem to be following in Diana's socially-aware footsteps.  Both seem very grounded (as much as one can be in their positions) and genuinely caring about their subjects and their charities.  They suggest the potential for a relevant modern monarchical tradition.  I respect QE II greatly, but she is not, er, relatable.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> And maybe I'm a sucker for PR, but Wills and Kate (more properly, the Duke and Duchess of Cornwall) seem to be following in Diana's socially-aware footsteps.  Both seem very grounded (as much as one can be in their positions) and genuinely caring about their subjects and their charities.  They suggest the potential for a relevant modern monarchical tradition.  I respect QE II greatly, but she is not, er, relatable.


I heard that Diana paved the way for Kate.   They don't dare be nasty to Kate after the Diana fiasco.  What I like about Diana is that she was a little "loopy" as Wills once described her yet she did a world of good.


----------



## chaneljewel

eagle1002us said:


> I didn't get prompt treatment for a really bad cough this spring.  If I was in a meeting I'd have to leave the room and hack my lungs out in the hallway.   I kept thinking it would go away when the pollen went down.   Darn thing lasted 2 months and when it went away I started going deaf.   Infection had settled in my ears.  Went to ENT doc and he offered prednisone but said it caused sleep difficulties.  So I went on antibiotics and then yada yada yada, and now three weeks after treatment I'm finally getting better: I can hear again.
> So prednisone's bad, Beeble?  I dodged a bullet by not taking it?



Prednisone stinks.  It's a "miracle" drug as it makes you feel better quickly but I can't sleep and am hyped up.  I think being without it is better even if it takes longer to get well.


----------



## eagle1002us

chaneljewel said:


> Prednisone stinks.  It's a "miracle" drug as it makes you feel better quickly but I can't sleep and am hyped up.  I think being without it is better even if it takes longer to get well.


Really appreciate this, *@chaneljewe*l.   I have enough trouble with insomnia as it is.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

eagle1002us said:


> I didn't get prompt treatment for a really bad cough this spring.  If I was in a meeting I'd have to leave the room and hack my lungs out in the hallway.   I kept thinking it would go away when the pollen went down.   Darn thing lasted 2 months and when it went away I started going deaf.   Infection had settled in my ears.  Went to ENT doc and he offered prednisone but said it caused sleep difficulties.  So I went on antibiotics and then yada yada yada, and now three weeks after treatment I'm finally getting better: I can hear again.
> So prednisone's bad, Beeble?  I dodged a bullet by not taking it?


eagle, pred is a miracle drug with horrible side effects.  If you had taken it for your cough, the dose would have started off high and then tapered quickly down. At the beginning you would get better but the little side effects would last a  day or so. You would really have felt better had you taken it.  
I take a smallish dose daily for pain that I suffer from an autoimmune condition. It has side effects like not being able to lose weight, getting weird little red marks all over my arms. I have to take a weekly dose of a medication that protects my autoimmune  system from the prednisone. There is never a dull moment in beeble's medicine crate.
Next time your doctor suggests you take a dosepak of prednisone, you should probably think twice, but I hope you never have to get that sick again.
(not a dr.) beeble.


----------



## ck21

chaneljewel said:


> Prednisone stinks.  It's a "miracle" drug as it makes you feel better quickly but I can't sleep and am hyped up.  I think being without it is better even if it takes longer to get well.



I loved prednisone.  Following my run-in with poison ivy, prednisone made me my most productive self ever.  I guess I enjoy being very hyped up!  My house has never been so clean!


----------



## ck21

Home from a 24 hour rainy camping trip with a friend, her daughter and Hot Cars.  It was rainy and cool.  The air mattresses didn't hold air.  Happy to be back home in my own bed!!


----------



## chaneljewel

ck21 said:


> I loved prednisone.  Following my run-in with poison ivy, prednisone made me my most productive self ever.  I guess I enjoy being very hyped up!  My house has never been so clean!



I just can't sleep at night with it in my system.  I'm tired but ready to move!  The next day I always feel exhausted and even worse by the time the prescription is finished.  I try to avoid it if I can.


----------



## eagle1002us

Balto Bag Lady said:


> eagle, pred is a miracle drug with horrible side effects.  If you had taken it for your cough, the dose would have started off high and then tapered quickly down. At the beginning you would get better but the little side effects would last a  day or so. You would really have felt better had you taken it.
> I take a smallish dose daily for pain that I suffer from an autoimmune condition. It has side effects like not being able to lose weight, getting weird little red marks all over my arms. I have to take a weekly dose of a medication that protects my autoimmune  system from the prednisone. There is never a dull moment in beeble's medicine crate.
> Next time your doctor suggests you take a dosepak of prednisone, you should probably think twice, but I hope you never have to get that sick again.
> (not a dr.) beeble.


Many thanks, beeble, for your thoughtful reply.  I didn't get prednisone offered for the cough.  My mistake was letting the cough drag on for 2 months.  I should have gone to a doc sooner.   Because after the 2 months I began to go deaf, couldn't hear tv, couldn't hear DH, etc.  Felt like I was in a plane which was descending but yawning didn't relieve the pressure.   Went to ENT doc and he thought the prednisone would clear the infection up -- so you're right about that, Beeble -- but with  sleep side effects.  So I took the course of antibiotics which didn't work.  And then the doc put a hole in my ear drum and you can guess the rest.  Took 3 weeks for hearing to go back to normal after holes.   
I have medical horror stories, too.   Getting gauze left in me after an operation . . .Really bad weight gain from side effects (a lot but by no means all of that lost.  Which is not to minimize your situation.


----------



## eagle1002us

ck21 said:


> I loved prednisone.  Following my run-in with poison ivy, prednisone made me my most productive self ever.  I guess I enjoy being very hyped up!  My house has never been so clean!


Could you sleep ok?


----------



## eagle1002us

chaneljewel said:


> I just can't sleep at night with it in my system.  I'm tired but ready to move!  The next day I always feel exhausted and even worse by the time the prescription is finished.  I try to avoid it if I can.


That's the kind of thing I was afraid of.  I took some b/p med which left me with terrible insomnia.  Doc questioned that but I pointed out FDA list of side effects.  I couldn't even close my eyes.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Balto Bag Lady said:


> lu, When working with my SA, who became by PS (personal shopper; personal stylist??) and I find things online I put the on a wish list and send them to him. I have known him so long, in good times and bad, I still want him to have a commission for placing an order for me. I would rather that  he could order into the store without me having to pay first. It is a hard thing knowing that my (Nordstroms, Saks, NM, Bloomingdales, Macys) do not carry plus size clothes in store. No room they say. That is a double hurt. That implies, Plus Size clothes are too big to display??  Granted Nordstrom does have Encore, but my store does not carry the brands I prefer, like, Eileen Fisher. I have blabbed on for too long about needing a bigger department, because I  need bigger sizes!
> I do prefer my SA receive the commission, but I know he has bigger fish to fry than me, now.
> 
> beeble.


Stores stock what sells.  If your store has discontinued stocking plus sizes it is for one reason.  It isn't selling.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Keren16 said:


> I don't know what happened to him.  I switched to a different SA & put it behind me.
> I do check my statements.  Sometimes there is double billing.  It can be unintended.  Thinking back to this incident (since it happened a while ago), he charged the same merchandise on my NM & AmEx card.  It's very important to monitor credit card purchases.  So easy for all sorts of fraud to occur.  Not only at department stores, but at restaurants,etc


Since you were charged twice, do you think the SA took merchandise home and then sold it so that the store inventory matched sales on the computer/cash register?


----------



## csshopper

Add me to the list of Prednisone insomniacs. I was wired, WIDE awake all night, exhausted but not able to sleep. It messed with my metabolism and I gained weight quickly, then it was slow to come off. I had broken out in head to toe hives, from an allergic reaction to something in a hotel room. The hives were huge, the Dr called them Weals and the itching was insane. Prednisone was last resort, but it did work. I do, however, avoid it if possible.


----------



## lulilu

I am with CK.  I am usually prescribed it at least once during the winter months for a cough exacerbated by my asthma.  Without it, breathing is difficult and coughing won't stop.  It's usually the only thing that works, and often follows one or two courses of antibiotics (but not always).  The relief is speedy and I am on the road to recovery.  Well worth any temporary side effects (usually a bit of shakiness).  I can sleep under all circumstances lol.


----------



## lulilu

Is it me or are some people "below the line" seeming more rude?  Mindi this is where my deleting before posting often (but not enough) comes in handy.  Not only rude, but must have the last word.   ohm, ohm.....


----------



## Mindi B

There's definitely a trend there, lulilu.  I don't get it, but I guess some people never grow up.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, use your "Block" option.  I cleared my list after the new year, but just reinstated it.    Some comments, I just don't want to read.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I have dibilitating migraines.  A year or so ago, my doc prescribed prednisone for relief.  Not only did it not work, but I barely slept for 3 days.   However, like CK said, my house was never cleaner.


----------



## Mindi B

On the other hand, I have reached a place where certain amounts of nonsense are amusing to me.  I have a hater or two who never fail to crack me up with their "subtle" disses.  Not caring is a remarkably freeing stance!  For much of my life, I was totally non-confrontational and took a lot of cr*p, and I still choose to take some because my moral compass dictates it (see category: parents; subcategory: father), but most of it I'm done tolerating.  I know pushing back won't educate the ineducable, but it makes me feel better, and I'll settle for that.  
Am I a mean old lady, er WHAT?


----------



## Mindi B

On the subject of corticosteroids, my neurologist said it well:  "Steroids are like fire.  A good servant, but a bad master."


----------



## eagle1002us

Thank you *@csshopper*, *@lulilu*, *@Cavalier Girl* and *@mindi* for the cautionary tales re prednisone.  My sympathies to you, csshopper.  Migraines are their own special hell, especially when accompanied by nausea, IMO. For years I used to have them every weekend.  

  I'm probably going to avoid prenisone if I can, if a doc ever suggests it again.   The insomnia with the b/p med lasted at least a couple of months.


----------



## pursecrzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> Mindi, use your "Block" option.  I cleared my list after the new year, but just reinstated it.    Some comments, I just don't want to read.



I love the block option.


----------



## ck21

eagle1002us said:


> Could you sleep ok?



Yes, I was able to sleep well and seemed to need less sleep than usual,


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Hermes24Fbg said:


> Stores stock what sells.  If your store has discontinued stocking plus sizes it is for one reason.  It isn't selling.


Nordstrom carries plus in it's Encore departments. It just depends on the size of the store and the brands it carries. I find that Eileen Fisher doesn't sell in the stores I know about. I think it is the way they market their own clothes. The only EF boutique which carries EF plus size is in NY. The excuse -- too much space is taken up by plus size. WTH?

I think Saks and NM don't want a bunch of fat women hanging around their stores. You know how disgusting we are, with all our fatness and disgusting stuff that goes with it -- we smell, we are unhealthy, we don't need fashionable clothing, we need to go to TentMakers and all of that. The most revolting thing was the commitment that Saks put into Salon Z, including big-time designers, and then adandoning the department by putting it online. By the way, no Dolce and Gabanna or Chanel. Just very, very high end plus size designers. Who wants to smack $2500 for a coat sight unseen and then need to send it back or have it tailored. I am told that Lord & Taylor has a nice Plus Size department, but I haven't seen it. Most of the Lord  & Taylors have gone such  bargain basement, that I don't even like to walk through the stores anymore.

Sorry for the rant. But, could you be one of the people who doesn't like to see fat people in fancy  department stores?

beeble


----------



## pursecrzy

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Nordstrom carries plus in it's Encore departments. It just depends on the size of the store and the brands it carries. I find that Eileen Fisher doesn't sell in the stores I know about. I think it is the way they market their own clothes. The only EF boutique which carries EF plus size is in NY. The excuse -- too much space is taken up by plus size. WTH?
> 
> I think Saks and NM don't want a bunch of fat women hanging around their stores. You know how disgusting we are, with all our fatness and disgusting stuff that goes with it -- we smell, we are unhealthy, we don't need fashionable clothing, we need to go to TentMakers and all of that. The most revolting thing was the commitment that Saks put into Salon Z, including big-time designers, and then adandoning the department by putting it online. By the way, no Dolce and Gabanna or Chanel. Just very, very high end plus size designers. Who wants to smack $2500 for a coat sight unseen and then need to send it back or have it tailored. I am told that Lord & Taylor has a nice Plus Size department, but I haven't seen it. Most of the Lord  & Taylors have gone such  bargain basement, that I don't even like to walk through the stores anymore.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. But, could you be one of the people who doesn't like to see fat people in fancy  department stores?
> 
> beeble


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Thanks. Love you, Pursey


----------



## pursecrzy

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Thanks. Love you, Pursey



Anytime beeble!


----------



## Mindi B

Beeble, you hit the nail on the head.  "Fatism" is one of the last -isms that is still widely accepted in society.  And the whole "I just want you to be healthy" thing is BS.  It has been empirically demonstrated, repeatedly, that weight and physical health are NOT the same thing.  In fact, I spent yesterday reading a variety of AMAZING bloggers on this very subject.  If anyone is interested, here's a link: https://blog.longreads.com/2016/08/25/on-being-fat/

And every single link this article provides is well worth reading, too.  Go down the rabbit hole!  These women are awesome in their intelligence, wit, and, yes, courage.  Though of course, it is ridiculous that just living in your body should require courage.  But in this culture, it surely does.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Mindi B said:


> Beeble, you hit the nail on the head.  "Fatism" is one of the last -isms that is still widely accepted in society.  And the whole "I just want you to be healthy" thing is BS.  It has been empirically demonstrated, repeatedly, that weight and physical health are NOT the same thing.  In fact, I spent yesterday reading a variety of AMAZING bloggers on this very subject.  If anyone is interested, here's a link: https://blog.longreads.com/2016/08/25/on-being-fat/
> 
> And every single link this article provides is well worth reading, too.  Go down the rabbit hole!  These women are awesome in their intelligence, wit, and, yes, courage.  Though of course, it is ridiculous that just living in your body should require courage.  But in this culture, it surely does.




Mindi, (think Sinatra...) I've been up and down and up and down and up again and that's the way that dieting works. Three years the body seems to stay in a weight loss mode and then it creeps up. In my defense, I am not "too fat enought" not too be able to shop for conventional plus sizes.  
I (and my doctors) have come to grips with my weight (well, mostly me.) I can clothe myself, accessorize -- you all know that! -- and not care anymore. Geez, next year, I'm on Medicare. That's how old and fat I am!! 
My issue is the lack of good-looking, well-made plus size clothing in nice department stores, where I get great service. Is that so much to ask?
Now, on to happier things. I am happy to state that, while stated earlier, if you all missed it --

DS has a girlfriend. I think it may be serious, except she doing her Masters at Princeton for two years. But, it's been two weeks, he had a performance the first week and this past weekend, they were together!!!! 

I may finally have a place to wear my midnight poncho!!

Giddily,

beeble.


----------



## Mindi B

Go to it, young Master Beeble!  Sending him true love vibes!
And Beeble, dieting doesn't work.  Period.  We (by which I mean not we, but Science) has shown again and again that the body has a set point that it defends fiercely, and the VAST majority of those who lose weight by dieting will gain all or most of it back.  That is why bariatric surgery has gained in popularity. . . except bariatric surgeries are dangerous, have major and permanent side effects, and have not been demonstrated to lead to superior health, since (see last know-it-all post from Mindi) weight and health are far from perfectly correlated.  
In other words, the "problem" with weight is primarily cultural, not individual.  But that is small comfort to those who have to live with the problem.


----------



## eagle1002us

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Nordstrom carries plus in it's Encore departments. It just depends on the size of the store and the brands it carries. I find that Eileen Fisher doesn't sell in the stores I know about. I think it is the way they market their own clothes. The only EF boutique which carries EF plus size is in NY. The excuse -- too much space is taken up by plus size. WTH?
> 
> I think Saks and NM don't want a bunch of fat women hanging around their stores. You know how disgusting we are, with all our fatness and disgusting stuff that goes with it -- we smell, we are unhealthy, we don't need fashionable clothing, we need to go to TentMakers and all of that. The most revolting thing was the commitment that Saks put into Salon Z, including big-time designers, and then adandoning the department by putting it online. By the way, no Dolce and Gabanna or Chanel. Just very, very high end plus size designers. Who wants to smack $2500 for a coat sight unseen and then need to send it back or have it tailored. I am told that Lord & Taylor has a nice Plus Size department, but I haven't seen it. Most of the Lord  & Taylors have gone such  bargain basement, that I don't even like to walk through the stores anymore.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. But, could you be one of the people who doesn't like to see fat people in fancy  department stores?
> 
> beeble


I don't mind getting stuff online and I do order stuff just to see whether I'll like it enough to keep it.  We have an Lord and Taylor within walking distance and yet I go online.    LT is really nicely priced and the clothes hold up well.  I can't say enough positive about LT.  
I made the mistake years ago of getting Salon Z clothes -- which are not cheap as you say -- losing  significant weight and then not altering them, donating them. I was going on the theory that  alterations can be screwed up and on suits can be expensive. But nowadays suits made of the really nice fabrics -- wool gaberdines in plums and aubergines -- used in the past are just not available.

 Speaking of Saks,  I took a long green suede skirt I loved to them and it was pinned. It was a boxy shape which just needed to be taken in along the sides, top to bottom.  Come to pick up the finished alteration and it had been tapered over the midsection all the way down into a V shape.  I never wore it again.  It was not an expensive skirt but it was an item that I had really liked.  Saks believed tapering looked good on everyone.  It was a store mantra used by the two SA's staffing Salon Z.  Yeah, if you're wearing a tunic top, maybe, but not a waist-length vest.

I like Nordstrom dresses for work, they have many that are around $100 or so and when they are marked down they are $50-$60 something which is wild.  The fabric called "ponte" has some body and also stretch so I find I can do the smaller of the two sizes that I usually wear.  I used to get and still have several really nice Eileen Fisher jackets from back when she made them of nice textured woven fabrics, not just knitted cardigans like nowadays.   Cardigans are ok but they are cheap to manufacture compared with a jacket.   And, IMHO, they don't have the same polish as a jacket.  EF has signature colors from season to season and that's the way she differentiates her clothing from other manufacturers/designers.  I consider her overpriced.  

Beeble, maybe you need to find a nice tailor and bring fabric to them.  G Street Fabrics had a tailoring service for a while and I got jackets/coat made that I still have and wear.  I guess they went into that business b/c they thought they'd be making bridal dresses.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Nordstrom carries plus in it's Encore departments. It just depends on the size of the store and the brands it carries. I find that Eileen Fisher doesn't sell in the stores I know about. I think it is the way they market their own clothes. The only EF boutique which carries EF plus size is in NY. The excuse -- too much space is taken up by plus size. WTH?
> 
> I think Saks and NM don't want a bunch of fat women hanging around their stores. You know how disgusting we are, with all our fatness and disgusting stuff that goes with it -- we smell, we are unhealthy, we don't need fashionable clothing, we need to go to TentMakers and all of that. The most revolting thing was the commitment that Saks put into Salon Z, including big-time designers, and then adandoning the department by putting it online. By the way, no Dolce and Gabanna or Chanel. Just very, very high end plus size designers. Who wants to smack $2500 for a coat sight unseen and then need to send it back or have it tailored. I am told that Lord & Taylor has a nice Plus Size department, but I haven't seen it. Most of the Lord  & Taylors have gone such  bargain basement, that I don't even like to walk through the stores anymore.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. But, could you be one of the people who doesn't like to see fat people in fancy  department stores?
> 
> beeble


No, I understand your opinion completely.  I was told by Saks that Salon Z was discontinued because not enough money was being made to allocate that much space to plus sizes.  Now, Neiman Marcus no longer sells Eskandar.  They do carry a lot of Eileen Fisher in their online store, though. While there is better availability of plus sizes these days, most of it is junk.  By now, you probably have figured I am a plus sized person. Yes, I have walked into a boutique that doesn't sell anything bigger than single digit sizes and was told before I opened my mouth, "madam, we do not carry your size here."  I was shopping for my mother who was appropriately sized for their inventory, not myself.  I indicated that, but had already instantly decided not to buy anything there.  Well, suddenly the frost melted on their part.  The SA then indicated that once an expensive garment was ripped by an oversized customer, and the manager no longer welcomed larger sized customers for that reason, and apologized for their lack of welcome.  I seems to me that it is not only plus sized people that rip clothing when they try them on.  I said I was unable to patronize their shop and left.  I don't need more negativity in my life. It is way too consuming. I do know that you can't grow out of a Birkin or a Hermes scarf!


----------



## pursecrzy

Hermes24Fbg said:


> No, I understand your opinion completely.  I was told by Saks that Salon Z was discontinued because not enough money was being made to allocate that much space to plus sizes.  Now, Neiman Marcus no longer sells Eskandar.  They do carry a lot of Eileen Fisher in their online store, though. While there is better availability of plus sizes these days, most of it is junk.  By now, you probably have figured I am a plus sized person. Yes, I have walked into a boutique that doesn't sell anything bigger than single digit sizes and was told before I opened my mouth, "madam, we do not carry your size here."  I was shopping for my mother who was appropriately sized for their inventory, not myself.  I indicated that, but had already instantly decided not to buy anything there.  Well, suddenly the frost melted on their part.  The SA then indicated that once an expensive garment was ripped by an oversized customer, and the manager no longer welcomed larger sized customers for that reason, and apologized for their lack of welcome.  I seems to me that it is not only plus sized people that rip clothing when they try them on.  I said I was unable to patronize their shop and left.  I don't need more negativity in my life. It is way too consuming. I do know that you can't grow out of a Birkin or a Hermes scarf!



Accessories always fit!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

pursecrzy said:


> Accessories always fit!


Yup!!


----------



## pursecrzy

Hermes24Fbg said:


> Yup!![/QUO


----------



## gracekelly

pursecrzy said:


> Accessories always fit!


Not only do they fit, but it gives a person to have a piece of a designer line that is easier to afford.  Not that bags and shoes in the $$$k are cheap.


----------



## bobkat1991

Mindi B said:


> On the other hand, I have reached a place where certain amounts of nonsense are amusing to me.  I have a hater or two who never fail to crack me up with their "subtle" disses.  Not caring is a remarkably freeing stance!  For much of my life, I was totally non-confrontational and took a lot of cr*p, and I still choose to take some because my moral compass dictates it (see category: parents; subcategory: father), but most of it I'm done tolerating.  I know pushing back won't educate the ineducable, but it makes me feel better, and I'll settle for that.
> Am I a mean old lady, er WHAT?


I do *NOT* believe you to be a mean old lady!  I am a moderator on a different online forum.  As a member there, I get bashed quite frequently.  Other mods will hold off on approving a post which is mean to me.....not me!  Let the excrement fly...it generally sticks to the excrement caster, not to mel  I am more than capable of dealing with "mean girls", even when they are ineducable.


Balto Bag Lady said:


> Nordstrom carries plus in it's Encore departments. It just depends on the size of the store and the brands it carries. I find that Eileen Fisher doesn't sell in the stores I know about. I think it is the way they market their own clothes. The only EF boutique which carries EF plus size is in NY. The excuse -- too much space is taken up by plus size. WTH?
> 
> I think Saks and NM don't want a bunch of fat women hanging around their stores. You know how disgusting we are, with all our fatness and disgusting stuff that goes with it -- we smell, we are unhealthy, we don't need fashionable clothing, we need to go to TentMakers and all of that. The most revolting thing was the commitment that Saks put into Salon Z, including big-time designers, and then adandoning the department by putting it online. By the way, no Dolce and Gabanna or Chanel. Just very, very high end plus size designers. Who wants to smack $2500 for a coat sight unseen and then need to send it back or have it tailored. I am told that Lord & Taylor has a nice Plus Size department, but I haven't seen it. Most of the Lord  & Taylors have gone such  bargain basement, that I don't even like to walk through the stores anymore.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. But, could you be one of the people who doesn't like to see fat people in fancy  department stores?
> 
> beeble


Too many people are subconsciously afraid of "catching it"...fat, that is.  We ponderous ones frighten them immensely.  Poor dears.


Mindi B said:


> Beeble, you hit the nail on the head.  "Fatism" is one of the last -isms that is still widely accepted in society.  And the whole "I just want you to be healthy" thing is BS.  It has been empirically demonstrated, repeatedly, that weight and physical health are NOT the same thing.  In fact, I spent yesterday reading a variety of AMAZING bloggers on this very subject.  If anyone is interested, here's a link: https://blog.longreads.com/2016/08/25/on-being-fat/
> 
> And every single link this article provides is well worth reading, too.  Go down the rabbit hole!  These women are awesome in their intelligence, wit, and, yes, courage.  Though of course, it is ridiculous that just living in your body should require courage.  But in this culture, it surely does.


I am standing up and applauding you, shouting "BRAVA"!



Mindi B said:


> Go to it, young Master Beeble!  Sending him true love vibes!
> And Beeble, dieting doesn't work.  Period.  We (by which I mean not we, but Science) has shown again and again that the body has a set point that it defends fiercely, and the VAST majority of those who lose weight by dieting will gain all or most of it back.  That is why bariatric surgery has gained in popularity. . . except bariatric surgeries are dangerous, have major and permanent side effects, and have not been demonstrated to lead to superior health, since (see last know-it-all post from Mindi) weight and health are far from perfectly correlated.
> In other words, the "problem" with weight is primarily cultural, not individual.  But that is small comfort to those who have to live with the problem.


I have had to live with the problem my whole life, but have come to give it short shrift.  I became a certified aerobics instructor at age 50, followed by an advanced level of personal trainer.  This was all while I was medically classified as obese....  I dealt with many snide looks and comments by being a superior exercise teacher who achieved measurable and quite visible results in my students and clients.  I caused soreness and breathlessness in some of the more skeptical (college students and Marines) for fun.  This was on an embassy compound overseas, where to the consternation of many - at first - I was the only available teacher.  I was turning away clients by the time I left, for lack of time to teach them (and still obese).


----------



## Mindi B

And there ya go, bobkat.  Weight does not dictate health or fitness.  Period.
I have no doubt your classes would have kicked my sad behind!


----------



## pursecrzy

gracekelly said:


> Not only do they fit, but it gives a person to have a piece of a designer line that is easier to afford.  Not that bags and shoes in the $$$k are cheap.



True.  I spend $$$ on accessories but not on clothes.


----------



## chaneljewel

pursecrzy said:


> Accessories always fit!




Yep!   That's my philosophy!!!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

pursecrzy said:


> True.  I spend $$$ on accessories but not on clothes.


A few well chosen accessories can really jazz up some less expensive clothes.


----------



## pursecrzy

Okay, confession, I have a tendency to get food on my clothing . I need to wear items that can be easily washed 
Recently, a waiter spilled a full cup of cappuccino all down my back. Of course I was wearing white pants. The stains came out with the help of most of a bottle of stain remover and the stain wash cycle.


----------



## Mindi B

I like to think that an Hermes bag or a nice-quality shoe will elevate my non-designer jeans and tee/sweater uniform.  I may be fooling myself, but it works for me psychologically, so I'm sticking with it.  Denial rocks.


----------



## gracekelly

pursecrzy said:


> Okay, confession, I have a tendency to get food on my clothing . I need to wear items that can be easily washed
> Recently, a waiter spilled a full cup of cappuccino all down my back. Of course I was wearing white pants. The stains came out with the help of most of a bottle of stain remover and the stain wash cycle.


I can beat you on this.  I was wearing white pants and brushed by my DH's honking big SUV tire as I was approaching the door to get into the car.  Big black ugly huge stain on the pant leg.  Next day I spent hours devoted to getting it out.  The only good news was that the pants are cotton and of a type that is washable.  I did everything under the sun including scrubbing with a tooth brush and spritzing every cleaner known to man on them.  Eventually I managed to get out about 97% of it.  The 3% remaining is on the lower leg and only the fashion police will find it.  BTW, Oxyclean spray was a huge fail on this.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Okay. Did I teach you nothing?
Do not wear white after labor day.
Do not wear white before labor day.
Do. Not. Wear. White. Ever.
My mother taught me to try dishwashing liquid on greasy stains, like tomato sauce. It works.
I like Zout for stain removal.

beeble.


----------



## eagle1002us

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Okay. Did I teach you nothing?
> Do not wear white after labor day.
> Do not wear white before labor day.
> Do. Not. Wear. White. Ever.
> My mother taught me to try dishwashing liquid on greasy stains, like tomato sauce. It works.
> I like Zout for stain removal.
> 
> beeble.


Beeble, I have a silk top by our good friend Eileen F. Thin silk. Not a precious item but a good color.   It has a spot on it.   If I take it to the cleaners nearby, who I think are quite short-sighted,  the spot will be ironed into the garment.  If I take it to Parkway, they will get it out but it could be spendy (I say this based on sending HS and dresses to them).   

I am a bit of a slob.   If H made a classy looking bib, say, based on the French cuisine HS of eons ago, or even the turkey Kermit O HS, I would wear it.   
Actually, my slobbering is the food's fault.   The sauces served where I eat lunch need more flour to stabilize them so they don't go flying off my fork/spoon.   
Do you have any suggestions as to what I should try to get rid of the stain?


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> Beeble, I have a silk top by our good friend Eileen F. Thin silk. Not a precious item but a good color.   It has a spot on it.   If I take it to the cleaners nearby, who I think are quite short-sighted,  the spot will be ironed into the garment.  If I take it to Parkway, they will get it out but it could be spendy (I say this based on sending HS and dresses to them).
> 
> I am a bit of a slob.   If H made a classy looking bib, say, based on the French cuisine HS of eons ago, or even the turkey Kermit O HS, I would wear it.
> Actually, my slobbering is the food's fault.   The sauces served where I eat lunch need more flour to stabilize them so they don't go flying off my fork/spoon.
> Do you have any suggestions as to what I should try to get rid of the stain?



If the stain is greasy, put a lot of baby powder on it, both sides. The baby powder should absorbe most of the grease. Brush the powder away and reapply if necessary.

When most of the grease has been absorbed, wash in lukewarm water (i wash all my silks in the washing machine gentle cycle or by hand) and iron when the silk is still humid, with a white, smooth cotton cloth between the silk and the iron. This will limit shrinking and ease the ironing.

I hope this helps.


----------



## pursecrzy

gracekelly said:


> I can beat you on this.  I was wearing white pants and brushed by my DH's honking big SUV tire as I was approaching the door to get into the car.  Big black ugly huge stain on the pant leg.  Next day I spent hours devoted to getting it out.  The only good news was that the pants are cotton and of a type that is washable.  I did everything under the sun including scrubbing with a tooth brush and spritzing every cleaner known to man on them.  Eventually I managed to get out about 97% of it.  The 3% remaining is on the lower leg and only the fashion police will find it.  BTW, Oxyclean spray was a huge fail on this.



i used Resolve. The normal wash cycle removed most of the coffee but not all so I resprayed and ran through the stain wash. If that hadn't worked, I would have used bleach. 



Balto Bag Lady said:


> Okay. Did I teach you nothing?
> Do not wear white after labor day.
> Do not wear white before labor day.
> Do. Not. Wear. White. Ever.
> My mother taught me to try dishwashing liquid on greasy stains, like tomato sauce. It works.
> I like Zout for stain removal.
> 
> beeble.



LOL! I was going to post this was between Victoria (Memorial) Day and Labour Day when wearing white is allowed. White denim is bleachable if needed. 

Thanks for the dishwashing liquid tip.


----------



## lulilu

Cute change of subject.  I must contribute lol.  My family makes fun of me but I put Dawn dish detergent (blue color only) on all grease and food stains.  Works like a charm.  I simply squeeze some on the spot and toss in washer.
Anyone have holiday weekend plans?  I spent yesterday on a day trip to NYC with DS2, shlepping some stuff for his apartment.  Exhausted.  I have a nap planned.


----------



## ck21

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Okay. Did I teach you nothing?
> Do not wear white after labor day.
> Do not wear white before labor day.
> Do. Not. Wear. White. Ever.
> My mother taught me to try dishwashing liquid on greasy stains, like tomato sauce. It works.
> I like Zout for stain removal.
> 
> beeble.



This is me.  No white ever.  It does not mix with little boys and big dogs.


----------



## Genie27

I recently sacrificed my favourite white tshirt to a ballpoint pen to save my handbag. I rarely wear white - I have one skirt, one t-shirt and one shirt in white, but I have a lot of pale pinks and ivory - they work well with my cool darks - navy, grey, black. I'm itching to buy some new clothes like right now, but my closet is overflowing. 

I'm going to Boston in a couple of weeks and have a free day, so that would be a great opportunity to shop in a new city. Any suggestions for stores/brands for cute casual work wear?


----------



## Mindi B

I am determined, once in my life, to do a monochrome white/ivory look in mid-winter.  White jeans, white boots, white blouse, white coat.  Or winter white.  Or a mix.  I WILL do this.  And probably regret it, but what the hey.


----------



## pursecrzy

DH recently had a pen mark on a white polo shirt. Sprayed Resolve on it, let it soak in and hot water wash. Poof! Gone. (the mark, not the shirt! )
Thankfully Costco sells Resolve in the really big size.

Mindi- If I ever did the winter white thing, I'd be guaranteed a car would drive by and splash that nasty black slush on it.


----------



## Mindi B

Yeah, that's pretty much a given, pursey.  I do see that.


----------



## duna

I just noticed under my user name ( and that of others) next to "member" there's a "& OG" anyone know what it means??? TIA


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Talking about black vs white in clothing.  Reminds me of a conversation Mr. beeble and I had about black dog vs white dog. White dog gets so dirty and black dog doesn't. So silly. Black dogs get dirty in their own invisible way. They just don't show it. Still, we have black dogs. Like black jackets, coats and slacks, they don't show dirt.

beeble.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> I am determined, once in my life, to do a monochrome white/ivory look in mid-winter.  White jeans, white boots, white blouse, white coat.  Or winter white.  Or a mix.  I WILL do this.  And probably regret it, but what the hey.


Mindi- no! Please re think this. If you fell headlong into a snowdrift you might not be found until the spring melt and all your Peeps would be bereft without you. My other thought was, Cool, Tabula Rosa personified. In the meantime, standing by with a huge stash of Resolve.

You always make my day!


----------



## pursecrzy

duna said:


> I just noticed under my user name ( and that of others) next to "member" there's a "& OG" anyone know what it means??? TIA



All 10+ year tPF members have the OG designation. I thought it might mean Old Girl but Urban Dictionary says it's Original Gangster.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

csshopper said:


> Mindi- no! Please re think this. If you fell headlong into a snowdrift you might not be found until the spring melt and all your Peeps would be bereft without you. My other thought was, Cool, Tabula Rosa personified. In the meantime, standing by with a huge stash of Resolve.
> 
> You always make my day!



I would send Coco and Eli to find you!!! Given a freshly shovelled path in our yard or 3 feet of snow, Eli will fly over the snow wall and swim through the white  stuff exploring for his familiar places. 
If you were stranded in snow Eli and Coco would save the day, Mindi!!

beeble.


----------



## Mindi B

duna said:


> I just noticed under my user name ( and that of others) next to "member" there's a "& OG" anyone know what it means??? TIA



"Dad-gum Great"?  "Decidedly Gorgeous"?  ""Dead Goat"?  Hey, I'm just blue-skyin' here.
My serious guess is that it's an http code gone rogue.
Oh, shoot, it's an "O," not a "D."  Shows what a glass of sangria at lunchtime does to my enfeebled brain.
Ahem.
Okay: "Onerously Great"?  "Obviously Gorgeous"?  "Offensive Goat"?
"Oblong Grit"
"Ostentatious Gruel"
"Olive Groundhog"
I need a nap.


----------



## Mindi B

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Talking about black vs white in clothing.  Reminds me of a conversation Mr. beeble and I had about black dog vs white dog. White dog gets so dirty and black dog doesn't. So silly. Black dogs get dirty in their own invisible way. They just don't show it. Still, we have black dogs. Like black jackets, coats and slacks, they don't show dirt.
> beeble.



And they're slimming!


----------



## Mindi B

I know this is only supposed to apply to Saint Bernards, Beeble, but could Eli and/or Coco come with a neck-slung cask of brandy, please?  In fact, could you dispatch them to me even if I don't end up in a snowdrift?  A dog and a drink sound like a darn good combination under any circumstances.


----------



## duna

pursecrzy said:


> All 10+ year tPF members have the OG designation. I thought it might mean Old Girl but Urban Dictionary says it's Original Gangster.


Ahh, thanks! Original Gangster sounds nice, better than Old Girl, which I am by the way....


----------



## duna

Mindi B said:


> "Dad-gum Great"?  "Decidedly Gorgeous"?  ""Dead Goat"?  Hey, I'm just blue-skyin' here.
> My serious guess is that it's an http code gone rogue.
> Oh, shoot, it's an "O," not a "D."  Shows what a glass of sangria at lunchtime does to my enfeebled brain.
> Ahem.
> Okay: "Onerously Great"?  "Obviously Gorgeous"?  "Offensive Goat"?
> "Oblong Grit"
> "Ostentatious Gruel"
> "Olive Groundhog"
> I need a nap.



Thanks Mindi, good try: you certainly have a great imagination (helped by the sangria no doubt....)


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, yes.  Get half a glass of wine in me and watch me go.  I'm a cheap date, at least.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Mindi B said:


> And they're slimming!



That is  my story. And, that is why I only wear black or navy. But, I need Mr. b to tell me which color because I cannot tell the difference. And you, non-OG (along with me, non-OG) do not need  slimming. I meant to mean I was an non-OG, I do need slimming and badly. But, I will not be slimmed by an optical illusion. No, this slimming will need  an army of skilled surgeons!



Mindi B said:


> I know this is only supposed to apply to Saint Bernards, Beeble, but could Eli and/or Coco come with a neck-slung cask of brandy, please?  In fact, could you dispatch them to me even if I don't end up in a snowdrift?  A dog and a drink sound like a darn good combination under any circumstances.



They are poodles. They will drink the brandy. Especially the good stuff. But, certainly, you could summon and we are mere moments away from Madison Ave, NY. They are better off in a kennel sending regards.




Mindi B said:


> Ah, yes.  Get half a glass of wine in me and watch me go.  I'm a cheap date, at least.



Is the fruit  fully soaked? I will be right over. Yum.

beeble.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, I have the off-white/winter white Hermes hiking boots.  Love them but don't go monochromatic with them, lol.


----------



## gracekelly

pursecrzy said:


> i used Resolve. The normal wash cycle removed most of the coffee but not all so I resprayed and ran through the stain wash. If that hadn't worked, I would have used bleach.
> LOL! I was going to post this was between Victoria (Memorial) Day and Labour Day when wearing white is allowed. White denim is bleachable if needed.
> 
> Thanks for the dishwashing liquid tip.


Resolve!   Have to find that.  I did the pants by hand in the sink.  I couldn't find the care tag and I took a chance with them washing them as I did.  I just made a judgement call on the fabric and it turned out that I was correct.  Now that I have a brand new washer, I will try them in the machine.  I was afraid to use real chlorine bleach.



lulilu said:


> Cute change of subject.  I must contribute lol.  My family makes fun of me but I put Dawn dish detergent (blue color only) on all grease and food stains.  Works like a charm.  I simply squeeze some on the spot and toss in washer.
> Anyone have holiday weekend plans?  I spent yesterday on a day trip to NYC with DS2, shlepping some stuff for his apartment.  Exhausted.  I have a nap planned.



I used Dawn because of the grease factor and I actually think that it worked the best of anything that I used.  I sprayed Zout, Oxyclean, color safe bleach, Tide and whatever else I could get my hands on!

After years of avoiding white pants like the plague, I have embraced them completely!  Love them!


----------



## pursecrzy

gracekelly said:


> Resolve!   Have to find that.  I did the pants by hand in the sink.  I couldn't find the care tag and I took a chance with them washing them as I did.  I just made a judgement call on the fabric and it turned out that I was correct.  Now that I have a brand new washer, I will try them in the machine.  I was afraid to use real chlorine bleach.
> 
> 
> 
> I used Dawn because of the grease factor and I actually think that it worked the best of anything that I used.  I sprayed Zout, Oxyclean, color safe bleach, Tide and whatever else I could get my hands on!
> 
> After years of avoiding white pants like the plague, I have embraced them completely!  Love them!



GK, Costco sells it.


----------



## gracekelly

pursecrzy said:


> GK, Costco sells it.


Thanks!


----------



## pursecrzy

gracekelly said:


> Thanks!



In the US, it's Spray n Wash


----------



## ouija board

Resolve is da bomb. It makes white school uniforms (aka spaghetti sauce magnets) slightly less of a PITA.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Gracie, it's funny to hear how you'd avoided white pants for so many years.  I did, too!  I bought my first pair last summer, and I love them!  Sunday for brunch, I wore white pants, a white linen shirt, navy striped espadrilles, long turquoise necklace, and carried my 30cm barenia/toile.  I don't think I've ever gotten so many compliments.  Oh, and a royal blue H bracelet.


----------



## gracekelly

Cavalier Girl said:


> Gracie, it's funny to hear how you'd avoided white pants for so many years.  I did, too!  I bought my first pair last summer, and I love them!  Sunday for brunch, I wore white pants, a white linen shirt, navy striped espadrilles, long turquoise necklace, and carried my 30cm barenia/toile.  I don't think I've ever gotten so many compliments.  Oh, and a royal blue H bracelet.


Love the outfit!!!  Stunning!  So nautical. The turquoise necklace was just the right pop of color too.   I have a closet full of solid  bright colored tops and I love to wear them with white pants in summer.  It took me a lifetime to get over the fear of dirt on the white pants, though I have to say that after this last episode,  I gave it a rethink.  Thankfully, that only lasted about 5 minutes lol!  If I had to get tire dirt on a pant, those were the perfect pair.  My others would be living at the dry cleaner as I could never launder them myself as they really need dry cleaning.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Ladies, I concocted this recipe this past week to combine my favorite ingredients of Summer. Just make it. You'll thank me. Just trust me on this one. It's one of the BEST things I've ever made, and it's easy with very little clean up. A Chenin Blanc or Viognier is perfect with this too.

EB's "Summer In A Bowl" or EB's SIAB (in Govspeak)
In a serving bowl place:
Two large ripe tomatoes sliced (beefsteak, heirloom) preferably from your garden or farmer's market (after slicing, immediately put the tomato slices in the bowl, so you do not lose any of that yummy tomato juice.)
One large ripe but firm avocado, sliced thinly
Corn kernels from two ears of corn, freshly cooked (fresh farmer's market corn, boiled 5 minutes and cooled. To take the corn off the cob I take a sharp knife and first cut along the grooves, then cut each line of corn off the cob. It's a pain in the neck, but you get more viable kernels of corn that way.)
1/2 lb fresh lump crab meat​Dressing:
Zest from 1/2 lemon
Juice from 1/2 lemon
~1/2 tsp sea salt
~1.5 tbsp best quality Extra Virgin Olive Oil​Drizzle the dressing over the salad and add some fresh ground black pepper and serve.


----------



## Mindi B

Copied and pasted to DH's inbox!


----------



## lulilu

Happy long Labor Day weekend, everyone!


----------



## Mindi B

And to you, lulilu!  Always a melancholy time for me.  School days hangover--aka academic PTSD.


----------



## lulilu

I hear you, Mindi.  I still get the anxiety dream in which I have a final for a class I never attended.  lol


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, gosh, me too!  And in my dream I am desperately trying to drop the class (even though it's far too late, of course) and then trying to wrap my head around the fact that I'm gonna get an "F."  Usually the main action of the dream is my trying, without success, to find the website or phone number for the registration department to plead for a late drop.  But I can't get the computer or phone to work. . . . 
Just total frustration and panic.
Good times.


----------



## lulilu

Oh yeah, the inability to do things, like dial a long number, or get where I am trying to go, factors big time.  TMI about my crazy, OCD, so I am going back to my sofa safe place.


----------



## Mindi B

Nope, not TMI at all.  I get it completely, lulilu.  I'm right there with ya in the OCD department.


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> Ladies, I concocted this recipe this past week to combine my favorite ingredients of Summer. Just make it. You'll thank me. Just trust me on this one. It's one of the BEST things I've ever made, and it's easy with very little clean up. A Chenin Blanc or Viognier is perfect with this too.
> 
> EB's "Summer In A Bowl" or EB's SIAB (in Govspeak)
> In a serving bowl place:
> Two large ripe tomatoes sliced (beefsteak, heirloom) preferably from your garden or farmer's market (after slicing, immediately put the tomato slices in the bowl, so you do not lose any of that yummy tomato juice.)
> One large ripe but firm avocado, sliced thinly
> Corn kernels from two ears of corn, freshly cooked (fresh farmer's market corn, boiled 5 minutes and cooled. To take the corn off the cob I take a sharp knife and first cut along the grooves, then cut each line of corn off the cob. It's a pain in the neck, but you get more viable kernels of corn that way.)
> 1/2 lb fresh lump crab meat​Dressing:
> Zest from 1/2 lemon
> Juice from 1/2 lemon
> ~1/2 tsp sea salt
> ~1.5 tbsp best quality Extra Virgin Olive Oil​Drizzle the dressing over the salad and add some fresh ground black pepper and serve.


EB-
Fortuitous to have read this before heading out to the Farmers Market this morning! My mouth is watering just reading it. YUMMY!!!!


----------



## gracekelly

etoupebirkin said:


> Ladies, I concocted this recipe this past week to combine my favorite ingredients of Summer. Just make it. You'll thank me. Just trust me on this one. It's one of the BEST things I've ever made, and it's easy with very little clean up. A Chenin Blanc or Viognier is perfect with this too.
> 
> EB's "Summer In A Bowl" or EB's SIAB (in Govspeak)
> In a serving bowl place:
> Two large ripe tomatoes sliced (beefsteak, heirloom) preferably from your garden or farmer's market (after slicing, immediately put the tomato slices in the bowl, so you do not lose any of that yummy tomato juice.)
> One large ripe but firm avocado, sliced thinly
> Corn kernels from two ears of corn, freshly cooked (fresh farmer's market corn, boiled 5 minutes and cooled. To take the corn off the cob I take a sharp knife and first cut along the grooves, then cut each line of corn off the cob. It's a pain in the neck, but you get more viable kernels of corn that way.)
> 1/2 lb fresh lump crab meat​Dressing:
> Zest from 1/2 lemon
> Juice from 1/2 lemon
> ~1/2 tsp sea salt
> ~1.5 tbsp best quality Extra Virgin Olive Oil​Drizzle the dressing over the salad and add some fresh ground black pepper and serve.


Yum! Going to do this with shrimp this weekend.


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> I hear you, Mindi.  I still get the anxiety dream in which I have a final for a class I never attended.  lol


I can't believe that other people are having my dream!  Mine is a math test for classes I never attended or cramming for a history final.  The history part is odd since that was my best subject.   Calculus=nightmare.


----------



## ck21

Eb-that recipe sounds super yummy!

Tired and melancholy here.  Summer is ending and Fall is in the air.  Spent last night at a resort in Northern MN.  Beautiful, but it had the feeling of summer winding down.  They are taking the docks out tomorrow,  Hot Cars and I had a ball!

Still no news on the job.  Still mixed feelings.  Maybe I don't belong at either workplace.  The current one certainly isn't "me", but great work-life balance.  The old one--I loved it, deeply.  Yet the industry is so tough--not sure I want to fight that battle for another 15 years.

Sending hugs and vibes!!


----------



## Mindi B

Hugs and vibes back to you, ck.  I know that end-of-summer feeling, too.  I think it may be in our human DNA--time to stock up on firewood and head deeper into the cave!
The job thing is so difficult.  My BIL was "made redundant" (his entire department was dissolved) and is having an awful time finding a new position.  And he is young, smart, motivated and highly competent, just like you are.  If you have that all-important time with Hot Cars, especially now, when he's young, maybe that is the deciding factor.  Hoping all will be made clear for you as time passes!


----------



## lulilu

CK, I think we all get that "end-of-summer" blues.  Fall seems to happen so quickly -- last week it was too hot to sit out in the sun; this morning it's 62 and geese formations are flying overhead.  Why can't we have some just beautiful warmish days to slide into fall?
Mindi, I hope your BIL finds a job soon.  That is why I worked in NYC for the last 6 years of my career.  My office was closed and I was offered comparable jobs in NY, DC, Chicago and SF.  NYC was commuting distance (sort of) and I took that job rather than trying to start a totally new job search.  I was lucky.  I could keep my home and commute.
Hope everyone's weekend is good.  I went to KOP yesterday with my girls to see the new "luxury" section connecting the two halves of the mall.  A bunch of stores yet to open, including a new H.  They will move from their original location in the mall next month.  I wonder if the new store will be bigger.


----------



## MSO13

lulilu said:


> CK, I think we all get that "end-of-summer" blues.  Fall seems to happen so quickly -- last week it was too hot to sit out in the sun; this morning it's 62 and geese formations are flying overhead.  Why can't we have some just beautiful warmish days to slide into fall?
> Mindi, I hope your BIL finds a job soon.  That is why I worked in NYC for the last 6 years of my career.  My office was closed and I was offered comparable jobs in NY, DC, Chicago and SF.  NYC was commuting distance (sort of) and I took that job rather than trying to start a totally new job search.  I was lucky.  I could keep my home and commute.
> Hope everyone's weekend is good.  I went to KOP yesterday with my girls to see the new "luxury" section connecting the two halves of the mall.  A bunch of stores yet to open, including a new H.  They will move from their original location in the mall next month.  I wonder if the new store will be bigger.



The new H is 7000 sq feet so much, much larger [emoji41]


----------



## lulilu

MrsOwen3 said:


> The new H is 7000 sq feet so much, much larger [emoji41]



Good to know!  I so rarely shop at KOP these days.


----------



## pursecrzy

Had a great night out! Fab view.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Just came back from a 32-mile bike ride from Ashburn to Purcellville, Virginia. Am pooped. Did a couple of other short rides (10-15 miles) on Saturday and Sunday. Gotta go run some errands before dinner. At least I biked off all those calories.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> I can't believe that other people are having my dream!  Mine is a math test for classes I never attended or cramming for a history final.  The history part is odd since that was my best subject.   Calculus=nightmare.


My dream is that I'm supposed to be registered for some classes and I can't find the registrar's office.  I guess you could call this situation a non-starter.


----------



## Genie27

pursecrzy said:


> View attachment 3459343
> 
> 
> Had a great night out! Fab view.


 it! Is that looking south from the park Hyatt? We are neighbors/ish.


----------



## chaneljewel

pursecrzy said:


> View attachment 3459343
> 
> 
> Had a great night out! Fab view.


Love views like this!
I actually like the fall weather.  It's been so hot and humid lately that some cooler air feels great.  Not ready for the cold winter, but am hoping the fall brings colorful leaves and cool, crisp days...can I put in my order?  Lol


----------



## pursecrzy

Genie27 said:


> it! Is that looking south from the park Hyatt? We are neighbors/ish.



It is! The Rooftop bar is a great place to hang out and it has an outdoor seating area. Their gin and tonics are yummy.



chaneljewel said:


> Love views like this!
> I actually like the fall weather.  It's been so hot and humid lately that some cooler air feels great.  Not ready for the cold winter, but am hoping the fall brings colorful leaves and cool, crisp days...can I put in my order?  Lol



This hot humid summer has been a very long one for me. I'm hoping this week will be the last of it.


----------



## Genie27

Slightly different view from my friend's rooftop...

I love the city skyline - it's also great from the island


----------



## alismarr

Wow, that pic sends a shiver down my spine.  I visited Toronto last year and loved it.  Decided to go up the CN tower and when asked if I wanted tickets to the skypod I said yes even though I am no good at heights. I froze walking around and had to grip the wall.  
Conversely,  I am just back from NYC and managed the top of the One World Observatory no problem.
.


----------



## pursecrzy

alismarr said:


> Wow, that pic sends a shiver down my spine.  I visited Toronto last year and loved it.  Decided to go up the CN tower and when asked if I wanted tickets to the skypod I said yes even though I am no good at heights. I froze walking around and had to grip the wall.
> Conversely,  I am just back from NYC and managed the top of the One World Observatory no problem.
> .



Have you seen pictures of Edgewalk at the CN Tower?

No way I'd ever do that!


----------



## chaneljewel

Genie27 said:


> Slightly different view from my friend's rooftop...
> 
> I love the city skyline - it's also great from the island


Another beautiful photo!   City lights are so perfect at night


----------



## Genie27

We could see the people hanging off the edge - I'd do it for a million bucks.


----------



## alismarr

I can't believe any sane person would willingly do that but DD announced that she wanted to.  I wouldn't let her.


----------



## ck21

Guess who starts kindergarten tomorrow?!?!?


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> Guess who starts kindergarten tomorrow?!?!?



Big day for Hot Cars!!!! I bet he's excited!


----------



## JulesB68

Wow! How time flies. Best of luck to Hotcars on his big day (and yours too, CK!). Kleenex at the ready!


----------



## JulesB68

A few posts lately have been related to headspace issues and I was wondering if anyone could help me to try and understand a SIL issue? She is not the easiest of people at the best of times, but she is now making my DB's life a complete misery. I don't even pretend to know where it all started, but she seems to be wanting a divorce without actually ever having any grounds for it and is hell bent on creating the right situation now. My DB has even had other dads at the school gate tell him that she has been in tears at the school, telling the other mums that he's done all sorts that are completely untrue. The latest thing we found out was that a friend had recommended a book called "Why Does He Do That?: Inside the minds of angry & controlling men", a book about abusive men, something he most emphatically isn't. Angry, yes, because she knows how to push all the right buttons to goad him, but controlling, no! He's ultimately lazy and most definitely doesn't possess the stamina to keep up mind games that that would require. However, she most definitely does. There have been references to how she controlled her family when she was growing up, basically making life a misery for them if she didn't get what she wanted. There have also been suggestions that every time one of her friends is going through something bad she has to come up with examples of where DB has done the same to her or worse, even if she has to fabricate it. 
We have no idea what her endgame is, as separation doesn't seem to benefit her in anyway and would make her life more difficult than it is now. She has never supported DB in his career but was quite happy to be a SAHM.  Money wasn't exactly tight but they weren't rolling in it either, but she never cooked for him, wouldn't iron his shirts and had a cleaner. A little while ago he was made redundant and has only just recently got a new job. Despite it being crucial now that he focusses on this new (full-time) job, she is still insisting that he should do 50% of the childcare, leaving work early to pick up the kids from school etc. He has always been a brilliant dad, and does loads with them, including coaching his son's soccer team (& the other parents are full of praise for all he does with them). I should point out that she got a part-time job recently and is working Tue-Thu, but can't do anything on Monday or Friday because she's preparing for/recovering from working the other 3 days. From a money point of view, he would be in a better position to earn more for the family.
The situation is affecting the children and my nephew has had a lot of time off school sick, which we feel has been brought about by stress in the family home. She has started arguments with DB and when nephew has tried to leave the room has made him sit there and witness argument. 
Everyone around her (family & friends) have been told so many things that DB has supposedly done that they all now believe her, and despite him previously having a very good relationship with his in-laws, the situation has now soured to the point where he feels he can't visit them, which will make the holidays really difficult.
I would like to talk to her, but DH and my family don't think that would help him. But I feel sitting back is just allowing her to walk all over our family, and she is making everyone so unhappy & worried for my DB.
Sorry for the long and rambling post!


----------



## pursecrzy

UOTE="JulesB68, post: 30603975, member: 256203"]A few posts lately have been related to headspace issues nd I was wondering if anyone could help me to try and understand a SIL issue? She is not the easiest of people at the best of times, but she is now making my DB's life a complete misery. I don't even pretend to know where it all started, but she seems to be wanting a divorce without actually ever having any grounds for it and is hell bent on creating the right situation now. My DB has even had other dads at the school gate tell him that she has been in tears at the school, telling the other mums that he's done all sorts that are completely untrue. The latest thing we found out was that a friend had recommended a book called "Why Does He Do That?: Inside the minds of angry & controlling men", a book about abusive men, something he most emphatically isn't. Angry, yes, because she knows how to push all the right buttons to goad him, but controlling, no! He's ultimately lazy and most definitely doesn't possess the stamina to keep up mind games that that would require. However, she most definitely does. There have been references to how she controlled her family when she was growing up, basically making life a misery for them if she didn't get what she wanted. There have also been suggestions that every time one of her friends is going through something bad she has to come up with examples of where DB has done the same to her or worse, even if she has to fabricate it.
We have no idea what her endgame is, as separation doesn't seem to benefit her in anyway and would make her life more difficult than it is now. She has never supported DB in his career but was quite happy to be a SAHM.  Money wasn't exactly tight but they weren't rolling in it either, but she never cooked for him, wouldn't iron his shirts and had a cleaner. A little while ago he was made redundant and has only just recently got a new job. Despite it being crucial now that he focusses on this new (full-time) job, she is still insisting that he should do 50% of the childcare, leaving work early to pick up the kids from school etc. He has always been a brilliant dad, and does loads with them, including coaching his son's soccer team (& the other parents are full of praise for all he does with them). I should point out that she got a part-time job recently and is working Tue-Thu, but can't do anything on Monday or Friday because she's preparing for/recovering from working the other 3 days. From a money point of view, he would be in a better position to earn more for the family.
The situation is affecting the children and my nephew has had a lot of time off school sick, which we feel has been brought about by stress in the family home. She has started arguments with DB and when nephew has tried to leave the room has made him sit there and witness argument.
Everyone around her (family & friends) have been told so many things that DB has supposedly done that they all now believe her, and despite him previously having a very good relationship with his in-laws, the situation has now soured to the point where he feels he can't visit them, which will make the holidays really difficult.
I would like to talk to her, but DH and my family don't think that would help him. But I feel sitting back is just allowing her to walk all over our family, and she is making everyone so unhappy & worried for my DB.
Sorry for the long and rambling post![/QUOTE]

Jules, I'm so sorry to hear that.

Your DB needs to go to counselling and document everything. She is setting him up for a nasty divorce where she winds up with everything. Maybe consulting a lawyer would also be a good idea.


----------



## Genie27

Jules, I would also second pursecrzy's suggestion for your brother to document, document, document - if he has any way to prove his side of the untrue accusations, to keep a written record of any events - and keep a copy with a trusted relative or friend. If he mails the copy it will also have a date stamp if it is left sealed. 

It seems she is setting him up for a custody battle or even simply a power struggle in the relationship. Individual counseling would help, even if only to provide him with techniques to handle his situation.


----------



## ck21

And he's off!!


----------



## lulilu

What a cute photo Ck!  Such a bittersweet moment.


----------



## lulilu

Jules, what does your brother want?  To stay married?  Divorce?


----------



## Mindi B

Jules, I am so sorry.  I totally agree with the advice you've received.  Firstly, your brother absolutely should do anything he can to document his behavior and hers, even if it's just telling you in real time what's going on, or keeping a contemporaneous diary.   I think I would also encourage him to dispute her claims to friends and family.  He doesn't have to start a verbal battle or demonize her (that would reflect badly on him), but saying firmly, "Susan, that is simply not true" or "John, I'm not sure why Susan feels that way, but what she is claiming _did not happen_" could be important.  Sometimes a failure to dispute a falsehood is taken as a tacit admission--even in a legal setting.
That said, and based solely on your description (so, take this for what it's worth), I would say your SIL has a personality disorder.  Perhaps your brother's recent stint of joblessness provided the stressor necessary to bring her lifelong tendencies to a boil, but whatever her motivation, she is behaving well outside the bounds of normalcy.  I would strongly, STRONGLY suggest your brother seek some individual counseling.  Not only will this strengthen his position re custody, should that ever become an issue, but he is dealing with what may be a Borderline Personality--and this is not something for a layperson to tackle.  He needs to review his marital history and current situation with a professional, to know how best to minimize damage to himself and to his children.  And as others have said, a consultation with a lawyer sounds like a very wise precaution, as well.  And soon.  Argh.


----------



## Mindi B

Sending love and good wishes to Collin and his mom!  A big, big day, indeed!
Proud Chat Auntie here.


----------



## Mindi B

I just did my homework for the day.  Since my mother was mostly _non compos mentis_ during her recent hospitalization and my dad was rarely in attendance, I wrote a three-page precis of what I observed during this period and just afterwards for mom's neurologist, whom she is supposed to see (finally, finally) next week.  Perhaps we can at last learn what the heck happened.  I know I offered waaaaay more details than are necessary and will come across as a bit of an obsessive-compulsive nutcase (as, of course, I am), but not knowing what is irrelevant and what might be diagnostic, I put down err-thing.  Now we just have to get her to GO.  She is telling me that she "doesn't think anything really happened" to her in July.  Um, then why were you in the hospital for four days, sweetie?  I think she's scared of the possible diagnosis, which I completely understand, but we need to know as much as possible so we can act in her best interests going forward.  Oof.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> I just did my homework for the day.  Since my mother was mostly _non compos mentis_ during her recent hospitalization and my dad was rarely in attendance, I wrote a three-page precis of what I observed during this period and just afterwards for mom's neurologist, whom she is supposed to see (finally, finally) next week.  Perhaps we can at last learn what the heck happened.  I know I offered waaaaay more details than are necessary and will come across as a bit of an obsessive-compulsive nutcase (as, of course, I am), but not knowing what is irrelevant and what might be diagnostic, I put down err-thing.  Now we just have to get her to GO.  She is telling me that she "doesn't think anything really happened" to her in July.  Um, then why were you in the hospital for four days, sweetie?  I think she's scared of the possible diagnosis, which I completely understand, but we need to know as much as possible so we can act in her best interests going forward.  Oof.


This is a time when docs need to make home visits.  I am not saying that's possible but this is why some people pay really high rates so the physician can devote all her attention to a few patients.  I'm sure you know that and it's probably a useless piece of information.   Did someone recommend seeing a social worker who specializes in the elderly?   Social workers -- not that I've encountered much of any -- seem to be very practical and probably know of community resources for whatever,


----------



## Cavalier Girl

CK, just when I think Hot Cars can't get any cuter.....well, you know the rest!  He looks so happy!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Jules, I agree with the advice you've been given in regard to your brother's situation.  Counseling from a professional is absolutely necessary, as is consultation with an attorney.  I also agree with Mindi that he needs to dispute the allegations being made against him....calm, but firm denial is in order.  

I'm so sorry this is happening to your family.


----------



## JulesB68

Thank you all for 'listening' and your advice. Just as you are having problems with your mother, Mindi, it shows how hard it is to understand what goes on in another person's head. None of us know how to deal with SIL because we just cannot understand how she's thinking.
I have been telling him for ages to document everything as I know she has been (he accidentally overheard a conversation with her father). They did have a few sessions with marriage guidance; the first was a preliminary meeting to establish the facts and assign them a counsellor. DB felt this went quite well and managed get his side across, however SIL used the info gleaned in this meeting to prepare herself for the first proper meeting with another counsellor and sat herself on the edge/corner of the chair (she is extremely petit & DB is not), cowering & weeping from the get-go, and so this new counsellor was automatically on her side (you'd think she'd be a little more partisan!). When they had the second meeting, SIL asked that DB leave the room as she would like to speak to the counsellor privately and didn't feel she could talk with him in the room, which the counsellor agreed to. That should never have been allowed, and of course DB has no way of knowing what was said then.
I think everyone's advice for him to have counselling is very sage. I'm eternally grateful that he's finally back in work as her constant undermining was really starting to have a detrimental effect on his health.


----------



## Mindi B

No, sadly, not all counselors have a clue.  Your DB needs his own counselor, not a marital counselor.  He needs a dedicated and confidential space for himself.  He also really does need an attorney, urgently.  He must get out in front of his wife's allegations, so to speak, not wait until he is in the position of defending himself against formal charges.  What was he doing and saying when his wife was cowering and weeping?  I suspect it is not in his character to put his emotions on display, but this is not a time for him to be stoic.  At the very least, his bewilderment and distress must be expressed to counselors, teachers, etc.
It would be normal for your brother to be reluctant to recognize fully the extent of his wife's perfidy--this is someone that he loves, or loved, and the mother of his children--but he needs to act to protect himself, now.  I am genuinely worried for him and for the children, since it appears that their mother is using them as pawns in this inexplicable game. Her described behavior, in its utter disregard for the truth and lack of empathy, is psychopathic.  The risk to your brother is very real, as I'm sure you know.  I hope he will realize it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Jules, I read your posts with great sadness. The only other thing I might add would be to hire a private investigator to look into her actions, both in real life and online. You may find some answers there. From what I see from what you wrote, SIL feeds off the attention of "being the victim and setting your DB up." She sounds a bit like the woman from Gone Girl.


----------



## JulesB68

It's funny you should say that EB; DM thought the same thing the other day! I think both you and Mindi are spot on. DM is concerned that she might sleep with him (long time since that happened last - sorry if tmi) and then accuse him of rape given the stories she has told everyone else. Think our brains are going into overdrive trying to out-think what she could do next!


----------



## Mindi B

EB is right on.  Gone Girl's leading lady was a straight-up psychopath.  This is how SIL is behaving.  It's entertaining in fiction and terrifying in real life.


----------



## bobkat1991

etoupebirkin said:


> Jules, I read your posts with great sadness. The only other thing I might add would be to hire a private investigator to look into her actions, both in real life and online. You may find some answers there. From what I see from what you wrote, SIL feeds off the attention of "being the victim and setting your DB up." She sounds a bit like the woman from Gone Girl.


Jules, I am so very sorry to hear about your brother's situation!  You are receiving quite a bit of sound advice to pass along to him.  I wish I could add to it.  I only have my complete empathy.  My ex stepdaughter is a sociopath of some sort, too.  She completely destroyed her entire family, including her dying father (my late husband) with quite a few outright lies and wicked exaggerations she made to her brother about a year before my late husband died.  I will never be able to figure out what possible motivation  she could have had, other than her joy in playing the victim and creating chaos.  It broke his heart and made his death more emotionally painful than it needed to be.


----------



## ouija board

Jules, I was hoping that perhaps marriage counseling would be the next step, but it sounds like that's been done and gone way off the rails. Sadly, I agree that he needs to protect himself and definitely give no more fodder (arguments, raised voices, physical contact, etc) for her to use against him. She does sound like the woman from Gone Girl, yikes! 

Ck, how was day one at Kindergarten?


----------



## Mindi B

I want to know that, too, ck!  What does Collin think of official "school"?  Hope he likes his teacher and things are going smoothly.  Reminds me of a cute commercial from a few years ago: A little boy says Kindergarten was _brutal-_-blocks, coloring, nap time. . . he is WIPED OUT.  His dad says, "Don't worry--it will be easier tomorrow."  And the little boy says, "I have to go BACK?!"


----------



## ck21

Hot Cars enjoyed day one, but I got a call from the school today.  Seems that our guy was bitten by another student.  No broken skin, no tears--sounds like he was a trooper!!


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  As long as Collin is okay.  Sheesh, poor little guy.  Good for him for taking this assault bravely.  I guess what doesn't kill ya makes ya stronger. 
Learning experience number one:  People bite.


----------



## csshopper

Jules, as others have said, definitely a lawyer for advice on how to proceed. Laws vary on this, but I would ask an attorney if when she takes off on some of the bizarre behavior, he can record it on his cell phone video? He needs to write things down, as she is evidently doing (conversation he overheard), but a visual display could be useful,* IF legal*. 

ck, sounds like someone else was not ready for Kindergarten as Hot Cars was. No question who the teacher would rather have in his/her class. Hope day 2 goes better for him. He will have a life long story about his "first day of school."


----------



## Mindi B

Very true, css. And better a life-long story than a life-long scar!  Glad no blood was shed due to the little vampire-child.

Got an e-mail today from a man who was helping DH and I identify and tour local assisted living facilities on my parents' behalf.  He kindly asked how things were going, but when I said, "No real forward momentum," he advised me (not for the first time) to use "tough love."  According to him, this would take the form of my TELLING my parents, "You are going to do the following."  I am not quite sure whether I find his advice hilarious or infuriating.  What in the world sort of familial relationships must he have that he thinks this is a viable option?  I cannot think of any family member over the age of, perhaps, 11 (and nowadays, probably much younger) to whom one could realistically dictate behavior in this manner.  I most certainly cannot do this to my parents.  And it has nothing to do with respect or fear--it's straight-up pointless.  I've tried, honestly.  They aren't going to do what I tell them to.  And really, why would they?  I've long since stopped doing what they tell ME to do.  Short of trying to take over their affairs legally (for which, at this time, I have no basis), there is No Way.  Perhaps my correspondent is the fortunate son of the most biddable parents on planet Earth.  Jeez Louise.
Repeat to self: He means well.  He means well.


----------



## chaneljewel

ck21 said:


> And he's off!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460614



Priceless moment with hot cars!  He looks happy!


----------



## catsinthebag

Mindi B said:


> Very true, css. And better a life-long story than a life-long scar!  Glad no blood was shed due to the little vampire-child.
> 
> Got an e-mail today from a man who was helping DH and I identify and tour local assisted living facilities on my parents' behalf.  He kindly asked how things were going, but when I said, "No real forward momentum," he advised me (not for the first time) to use "tough love."  According to him, this would take the form of my TELLING my parents, "You are going to do the following."  I am not quite sure whether I find his advice hilarious or infuriating.  What in the world sort of familial relationships must he have that he thinks this is a viable option?  I cannot think of any family member over the age of, perhaps, 11 (and nowadays, probably much younger) to whom one could realistically dictate behavior in this manner.  I most certainly cannot do this to my parents.  And it has nothing to do with respect or fear--it's straight-up pointless.  I've tried, honestly.  They aren't going to do what I tell them to.  And really, why would they?  I've long since stopped doing what they tell ME to do.  Short of trying to take over their affairs legally (for which, at this time, I have no basis), there is No Way.  Perhaps my correspondent is the fortunate son of the most biddable parents on planet Earth.  Jeez Louise.
> Repeat to self: He means well.  He means well.



I hope you'll all excuse me for busting into Chat, since I usually only lurk. Mindi, your situation really resonates with me, since DH and I feared we'd be going through the same thing about a year and a half ago, when DMIL fell and was admitted to the hospital, and then a rehab center. It became clear that she was not probably going to be able to go home. Sadly, her health quickly deteriorated and she ultimately passed away, but for a few weeks, we really struggled with how to tell this woman, who was 91 and had lived independently in the same house for 50 years, that she needed to move into Assisted Living. I was talking to a friend about this one day and she had an unorthodox but interesting suggestion: Lie. Apparently she had a friend who also went through this, and got through it by telling her elderly parent the move was just temporary. The interesting thing was, the elderly parent KNEW it was a lie, but it gave her a sense of control and dignity, and made the move easier for everyone. 

Not advocating lying to the elderly (or lying at all!), but I thought this was an interesting coping mechanism that was actually helpful in this case, so I thought it might be worth passing along. If not, just tell me to shut up and send tin foil and I will happily comply!


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> Hot Cars enjoyed day one, but I got a call from the school today.  Seems that our guy was bitten by another student.  No broken skin, no tears--sounds like he was a trooper!!



Oh no!  Thank goodness there was no damage, and it sounds like he took it all in stride. My sweet little DD was guilty of chomping a little boy's arm in kindergarten, so it must be the age when teeth become the weapon du jour on the playground! Then, in first grade, that boy was her bestie. Go figure. 

Mindi, good idea to write down an account of what happened for the neurologist. Otherwise, if/when your mom goes to the appointment, all the doctor will hear is, "everything's fine, nothing really happened!" As for the helpful guy, sheesh, who actually thinks they can "make" their parents do anything?? Reverse a lifetime of them being the ones making the decisions and telling us what to do? It'll take a lot more than tough love. He means well...


----------



## ouija board

Catsinthebag, that reminds me of the movie Fried Green Tomatoes, where the  elderly lady/narrator thought she was in the nursing home just to be a companion for her friend who had to be admitted. I think it'd have to be the right situation and right personality for that approach to work out, but if it can allow the elderly parent a dignified way to transition willingly, it's a success.


----------



## galliano_girl

Hi everyone! I wondering if we have a thread about new Hermes colors?? I remember this information was in SO thread, but there is so much posts...


----------



## mistikat

galliano_girl said:


> Hi everyone! I wondering if we have a thread about new Hermes colors?? I remember this information was in SO thread, but there is so much posts...



It's typically in the podium thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sms-back-from-podium.802218/


----------



## ck21

Good morning!  I have a call today with the bullseye, I think to tell me I didn't get the job.  I think I'm ok with it.  I don't belong where I am, but I'm not sure going back is the right answer either.
I need to win the lottery!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, ck, I'm sorry, but it also sounds like you are in a good place about this whole thing.  And yes, I agree about the lottery.  Money doesn't buy happiness, but it sure as sh*t solves a lot of problems.
catsinthebag, that makes total sense, and I am not inherently against lying in cases where I really believe it serves a higher good (shades of college philosophy seminar here).  In my case, I am working the "just try it" technique (a fraternal twin of the "it's only temporary" approach), in the hope that having tried it, they will like it, but my father is not going for it.  And my mother will tell ME what she wants, but THEY won't discuss their own mutual future.  I don't get it, but there is no way I can interrupt a dance that they have been performing for the last 60 years. I think the reason I get bent out of shape when Mr. e-mail guy suggests "tough love" is that I feel this is a tacit judgment: "If you only _did this right_, Mindi, your parents would fall into line."  I also think, somewhat more objectively, that it is inappropriate to assume one knows the dynamics of someone else's family.  We don't.
'Course, that has never stopped ME from dispensing sage advice. . .


----------



## lulilu

I am so sorry Jules.  I think those suggesting legal advice are right.  He needs to protect himself financially and with the children.  She could legally wipe out all joint accounts and move with the children.  He would only have legal recourse which, as we know, moves very slowly.
Mindi, I would be frustrated with that suggestion too.  It reminds me of "suggestions"/comments made to me at work by idiots, I mean lawyers with no criminal experience -- "why don't you just get [opposing counsel] to stipulate to xxxx?"  As if I could force counsel to stipulate to anything.  ugh.
(just read your last comment -- yes, the inference was only if I did my job, I get counsel to agree.)


----------



## JulesB68

CK, hope the call went ok either way & sorry to hear another child found Hot Cars as delicious as we do (fortunately we're the other side of a computer screen!). Children can be real savages!

DH has left me to sleep in a tent for 10 days! Well, that's probably the worst bit for him whilst taking part in the Deloitte Ride Across Britain! He's done plenty of training for the actual cycling, so I'm not worried about his ability to do that part; perhaps I should have made him camp in the garden over the summer!


----------



## Mindi B

I am frequently tempted to make my DH sleep in the garden, and I have no "training regimen" to cite as an excuse.


----------



## JulesB68

Is he quite 'vocal' in his sleep too, Mindi?!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, my, yes, Jules.  He snores AND sometimes speaks. And his default sleeping position is with head propped on fist, meaning his nasal passages are perfectly aligned for best volume and timbre.  Never a dull moment.


----------



## JulesB68

We could hold an international snore-off!


----------



## Mindi B

I think you could probably hear my DH from YOUR back garden . . . .


----------



## Genie27

One word - earplugs!


----------



## Mindi B

But I want to hear OTHER things. . . like if one of the dogs asks to go out, or the phone rings, the alarm clock, even the rain. . . . 
Two words: Husband gag.


----------



## JulesB68

And there I was thinking it was the foxes mating!


----------



## Genie27

Separate apartments.


----------



## JulesB68

I like your thinking Genie!


----------



## Mindi B

HA to both of you!


----------



## pursecrzy

Sleep study


----------



## Mindi B

I study his sleeping every night!  It's remarkable.
Seriously, I don't think he has apnea, 
Olive snores, too.
Argh.


----------



## pursecrzy

LOL! Good one Mindi


----------



## MSO13

Mindi, DH's CPAP machine saved our marriage. It take his chainsaw meets broken muffler snoring down to nothing! I can't hear a thing when it's on. The machine is so silent, it's amazing. He doesn't have apnea, just epic snoring and a deviated septum. I have been wearing earplugs as one of the cats needs to be with us at night and likes to have a 4AM chat with himself but I use my phone on vibrate and it wakes me up.


----------



## Mindi B

I agree that CPAPs are wonderful, MrsO.  Getting DH to investigate their use, however, is a nonstarter.  I love your feline description, "likes to have a 4am chat with himself"!  I can just hear his kitty mumblings.


----------



## etoupebirkin

My DH is a snorer too. But he has a CPAP. But that thing can drive me to absolute distraction. If DH does not have the thing adjusted correctly, it can make these whiny, wheezing noises that I want to make a recording to play back to DH. But I generally nudge him with my foot (read: kick) until he turns over or adjusts the mask.

On another note I need to ask your advice on something that happened at Neimans today. 

Yesterday, I went to the store and tried on a Chanel cashmere skirt. They had it in two sizes— 40 and 42. I loved the 40 and asked them to put it on hold for me until there is a points event (September 22). They put the skirt on hold. 

Today, I went to the store to meet my jewelry SA because she was not in yesterday because she was ill. While I was in Precious Jewels, I was invited to a fashion show that would be starting shortly and I was delighted to go. 
Lo and behold, one of the models is wearing my skirt, _literally_. 
Immediately after the show, I go directly to the Chanel boutique _and see the size 42 on the rack_. 
I go back to where the show was held and they have all the clothes on racks that the models wore. But my skirt was absent from that rack. 
I ask the Chanel specialist (my SA) whether the model used my skirt in the show. She said no, and that my skirt has been in the holds section.
My logic that if the model wore the size 42 skirt, it would have been on the rack with the other clothes used in the show.
I believe they used the size 40 in the show and then hustled it back to the holds and lied to me. Would you guys feel weird about this? I dislike being misled.


----------



## Mindi B

I don't think there is enough evidence to prove that your 40 was used in the show, EB, although it certainly is a reasonable suspicion.  If it was used, it would be the lie about it that troubled me, not its use per se--as you said, the being misled part.  Until you'd officially purchased it, I feel (and this is just me) it still belongs to the store.  BUT, I would hope that if it was used, your SA would have said so when asked directly.  The dissembling part would bug me, too.  If she did dissemble.  Didja secretly mark the inner tag so you'll know if the skirt you end up receiving on the 22nd is the same one the model wore?  I need my ninja smiley here. 
Anyway, that's my take on it.


----------



## lulilu

That is troubling EB.  I can stand lying.  I could take my skirt being modeled; after all, it could have been tried on by others before I bought it.   I am anxious to see it.

LOL re kicking DH.  I always kicked and punched/pushed (gently of course) exDH in order to get him to roll over and snore away from me.  He never remembered and I didn't really hurt him.  He now has one of those machines.  It is noisy because i can hear it from his room when we vacation together.


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> My DH is a snorer too. But he has a CPAP. But that thing can drive me to absolute distraction. If DH does not have the thing adjusted correctly, it can make these whiny, wheezing noises that I want to make a recording to play back to DH. But I generally nudge him with my foot (read: kick) until he turns over or adjusts the mask.
> 
> On another note I need to ask your advice on something that happened at Neimans today.
> 
> Yesterday, I went to the store and tried on a Chanel cashmere skirt. They had it in two sizes— 40 and 42. I loved the 40 and asked them to put it on hold for me until there is a points event (September 22). They put the skirt on hold.
> 
> Today, I went to the store to meet my jewelry SA because she was not in yesterday because she was ill. While I was in Precious Jewels, I was invited to a fashion show that would be starting shortly and I was delighted to go.
> Lo and behold, one of the models is wearing my skirt, _literally_.
> Immediately after the show, I go directly to the Chanel boutique _and see the size 42 on the rack_.
> I go back to where the show was held and they have all the clothes on racks that the models wore. But my skirt was absent from that rack.
> I ask the Chanel specialist (my SA) whether the model used my skirt in the show. She said no, and that my skirt has been in the holds section.
> My logic that if the model wore the size 42 skirt, it would have been on the rack with the other clothes used in the show.
> I believe they used the size 40 in the show and then hustled it back to the holds and lied to me. Would you guys feel weird about this? I dislike being misled.


I'd go back and nicely ask to see "both" 40's to see which one you prefer. The reaction might give you your answer and if you were lied to, I think I would want a new SA. Trust in any relationship and transaction is important .  And I would tell her that.


----------



## Mindi B

Well-said, css, and intelligently thought-out.  Here I am encouraging vandalism, and you have the perfect answer!  
That is why you are Sherlock, and I am Watson.


----------



## lulilu

Agree Mindi.  I meant to type that I "can't" stand lying.  duh.  But Css's suggestion of putting them on the spot to produce "both" skirts is a great one.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Well-said, css, and intelligently thought-out.  Here I am encouraging vandalism, and you have the perfect answer!
> That is why you are Sherlock, and I am Watson.


  The magnifying glass is turned on Neiman Marcus, the plot thickens........on to Moriarty.  Love the Holmes series with Benedict Cumberbatch and Morgan Freeman and just rewatched a few recently.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I am also going to travel to NYC in the near future. I know the skirt is not a Neiman's exclusive, so I can buy it at Bergdorfs, have it shipped to me, save sales tax and get my Neiman's points.


----------



## Mindi B

And there ya go: Trip enjoyed, skirt obtained, points accrued.  Elementary, my dear Watson.


----------



## etoupebirkin

But I might have a chat with my local Neiman's store director about what occurred. Because my perception is that the SA lied to me. I'm not sure why having the model use the garment I intended to purchase bothers me, but it does. To Mindi's point, technically the skirt is theirs. And I understand someone else could have tried on the skirt before me, too.

Here's a picture from the look book.


----------



## lulilu

^^^^love it!  You pay tax on clothes?


----------



## gracekelly

etoupebirkin said:


> But I might have a chat with my local Neiman's store director about what occurred. Because my perception is that the SA lied to me. I'm not sure why having the model use the garment I intended to purchase bothers me, but it does. To Mindi's point, technically the skirt is theirs. And I understand someone else could have tried on the skirt before me, too.
> 
> Here's a picture from the look book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464152


I think you are more aware of this since the Nordstrom  shoe SA incident.  I look at it like this,  the skirt could have been tried on by a zillion people before you claimed it.  The SA was trying to protect her sale to you and my guess is that the model was probably wearing it.  Yes, it is annoying if this is true, and this is why I always keep in mind that any SA anywhere at any store is all about the sale.  I take everything any of them tell me with a grain of salt.


----------



## lulilu

GK said what I was trying to say earlier, but more eloquently.


----------



## gracekelly

etoupebirkin said:


> I am also going to travel to NYC in the near future. I know the skirt is not a Neiman's exclusive, so I can buy it at Bergdorfs, have it shipped to me, save sales tax and get my Neiman's points.


I do this all the time.  I don't know why they don't charge since they are the same ownership.


----------



## lulilu

gracekelly said:


> I do this all the time.  I don't know why they don't charge since they are the same ownership.



Separate corporate entities.  I recall in the past that Saks used to do this too -- no tax even if there was a Saks in your state under the guise of separate companies I think -- until they got shut down.  Actually, now that I am thinking of it, I bought a Chanel item from BG and was charged tax.  I wonder if it was an oversight by the SA?


----------



## Mindi B

Increasingly, vendors are charging tax no matter what, and states are collecting it--no matter what.  In my state, if merchandise is obtained from out of state tax-free, this merchandise must be declared, and the tax paid, when state taxes are filed every April.  If not, the friendly state income tax collector sends a friendly letter saying, "Payment or audit, your choice"!  In a friendly manner, of course.  DH didn't take the demand for itemization of tax-free purchases seriously the first year we lived here--we had so few, he reasoned.  Nope.


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> Separate corporate entities.  I recall in the past that Saks used to do this too -- no tax even if there was a Saks in your state under the guise of separate companies I think -- until they got shut down.  Actually, now that I am thinking of it, I bought a Chanel item from BG and was charged tax.  I wonder if it was an oversight by the SA?


Hmmm. perhaps it is a leased boutique and that falls under another category?  I remember that about Saks too.  How separate could NM and BG be if you can use the NM CC to pay and that is what I do.  *message to self, stop complaining!*


----------



## gracekelly

I recall a million years ago when buyers would be taken from NYC by limo to CT or NJ to formally make the purchase of a very high ticket item to avoid the sales tax  .  The DH was in NYC for a meeting and went to Bulgari and found a stud and cuff link set that he liked and he told me about it when he came home.  I called them on the phone and ordered it and they sent it to us tax free.  A couple of years later, I get this formal letter from some tax entity asking me if I paid sales tax and where/how did the purchase take place.  I ignored it and never heard from them again.  We were aware that Bulgari was a chief offender and realized that was why we were contacted.


----------



## lulilu

gracekelly said:


> I recall a million years ago when buyers would be taken from NYC by limo to CT or NJ to formally make the purchase of a very high ticket item to avoid the sales tax  .  The DH was in NYC for a meeting and went to Bulgari and found a stud and cuff link set that he liked and he told me about it when he came home.  I called them on the phone and ordered it and they sent it to us tax free.  A couple of years later, I get this formal letter from some tax entity asking me if I paid sales tax and where/how did the purchase take place.  I ignored it and never heard from them again.  We were aware that Bulgari was a chief offender and realized that was why we were contacted.



You are right.  I remember a bunch of jewelers getting in trouble over sales tax years ago.  Some sent empty boxes to customers' vacation homes.


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> You are right.  I remember a bunch of jewelers getting in trouble over sales tax years ago.  Some sent empty boxes to customers' vacation homes.


Small private stores didn't even bother with that sham.   I bought something at a one off store privately owned by a family and not only did they not charge me sales tax, they let me take the item!  Of course that was the decision made by the poppa who was on the premises at the time and I doubt if the regular staff would have made the same decision.


----------



## pursecrzy

In my experience, sales tax auditors are very picky.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, my. yes.
My DH's attitude is a good one, I think: If we can't afford to pay the tax, whether it be sales tax, potentially unrefunded VAT, or what-have-you, we shouldn't be buying the merchandise.  So we legally take tax breaks where we can, but don't sweat it.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I hate paying sales tax.  I pay Federal and State income taxes, real estate taxes, personal property taxes, capital gains taxes and honestly feel sales taxes are just insulting.  I've never had a child in the public school system, and my neighborhood roads are maintaned by the HOA.  Truly, it just ticks me off.

Mindi, I agree with your DH in principle, but in practice....not so much!  So yep, if I can get the same thing out of state and avoid paying state tax, I'm in.  I literally cried the day Hermes openned a boutique in the state where we used to own a beach house.


----------



## Mindi B

Feeling melancholy tonight.  Love and appreciation to all the Peeps and their families and their pets.  Group hug.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Hugging you right back, Mindi!  

I'm feeling appreciative today.  Had a 4 hour brunch with my oldest friend and her twin sister that I rarely get to see.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Feeling melancholy tonight.  Love and appreciation to all the Peeps and their families and their pets.  Group hug.


----------



## gracekelly

Cavalier Girl said:


> I hate paying sales tax.  I pay Federal and State income taxes, real estate taxes, personal property taxes, capital gains taxes and honestly feel sales taxes are just insulting.  I've never had a child in the public school system, and my neighborhood roads are maintaned by the HOA.  Truly, it just ticks me off.
> 
> Mindi, I agree with your DH in principle, but in practice....not so much!  So yep, if I can get the same thing out of state and avoid paying state tax, I'm in.  I literally cried the day Hermes openned a boutique in the state where we used to own a beach house.


Seriously.  We could support many families on what we all have paid in taxes over the years.  When I get the LADWP (which is owned by the city)   bill I cry.  The electric is not so bad, the water charges are ridiculous, but the added taxation is beyond absurd.  They told us to conserve and we all did a great job of it and they thanked use by raising the compensation of the people sitting on the board and raising our rates.  They said they don't have enough money for the pensions.  So my answer is if you are going to give a pension that equals the amount of salary, then lower it!   The public did their part and now it is time that they did theirs.  Rant over.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> Feeling melancholy tonight.  Love and appreciation to all the Peeps and their families and their pets.  Group hug.


(((((Big Hug))))


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> But I might have a chat with my local Neiman's store director about what occurred. Because my perception is that the SA lied to me. I'm not sure why having the model use the garment I intended to purchase bothers me, but it does. To Mindi's point, technically the skirt is theirs. And I understand someone else could have tried on the skirt before me, too.
> 
> Here's a picture from the look book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464152



Nice skirt eb!


----------



## JulesB68

Belated Monday morning hug, Mindi! Hope it's not too late.

I like the skirt too, EB. I'd give it a very thorough checking over if you can't get it elsewhere easily. Given your recent experience I'm not surprised you're ticked off with how they've been treating you.

I have to admit to getting a bit frustrated with all the tourists who can reclaim VAT when visiting the UK. We never seem to get any deals in return and our customs inspectors are much quicker to implement all sorts of import duties if I do buy anything from abroad. When most of these products are probably produced abroad anyway, I feel that these sales contribute very little to the UK economy overall, other than the staff required to sell them! 
We also pay more than 50% in taxes on income, full council tax on 2 properties (both in areas with high rates), before you even take into account 20% VAT on the majority of our expenditure and vehicle taxes. And yet we pay for private schooling, private medical cover and live on private estates so also have to stump up for estate charges for roads etc. But, hey, at least we still get our bins emptied! I'm sure that will soon be taxed in some extra way too! I know we are in a very fortunate position to be able to fund all this, so I'm not really complaining (really I'm not!), but I do object to the resentment by some people that we are so privileged. We have worked hard to be in this position and have paid our own way with very little (financial) help from parents and have not inherited anything.


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks so much for the hugs, everyone!  (It's never too late for a hug, Jules!)
Busy week coming up.  Girding my loins. . . .


----------



## JulesB68

Sounds ominous Mindi. Hopes it's an H belt you're using!

Is this a bit weird? I've just had to shoo away a couple of magpies from the garden table who were eating the citronella candle that's on there! Surely that can't be good for them?


----------



## eagle1002us

JulesB68 said:


> Sounds ominous Mindi. Hopes it's an H belt you're using!
> 
> Is this a bit weird? I've just had to shoo away a couple of magpies from the garden table who were eating the citronella candle that's on there! Surely that can't be good for them?


Magpies are supposed to be smart, right?  I think the magpies are trying to avoid getting West Nile and Zika.


----------



## Mindi B

I was curious, Jules. so I Googled--Found several chicken forums that say the birds _love_ citronella candles (always an accidental discovery by the owners), and that while citronella OIL would most likely be toxic, when it is contained in wax it apparently can't be absorbed by the body and so isn't harmful.  Of course, that was a random Google and worth exactly what it cost, but I hope those Magpies will be okay!  I hate to think of any critter suffering.


----------



## JulesB68

Who woulda thunk it! Thanks for googling, Mindi! 
Very advanced magpies, Eagle, as we (touchwood) haven't got those diseases yet in the UK. Perhaps they're preparing to migrate abroad!


----------



## ck21

Happy Monday!!  Hanging out at soccer practice!


----------



## eagle1002us

JulesB68 said:


> Who woulda thunk it! Thanks for googling, Mindi!
> Very advanced magpies, Eagle, as we (touchwood) haven't got those diseases yet in the UK. Perhaps they're preparing to migrate abroad!


There are advantages to living in a cold (or at least cool) climate, Jules.    To beat the heat I stay inside all summer with the A/C.   

I figure the Washington DC area will eventually get the Zika mosquito, tho.


----------



## JulesB68

Not going to be so cool today Eagle; forecasting 30 deg! One of those perfect September days when the kids are back at school and can enjoy it. I always think they are a mother's reward for getting through the school holidays!


----------



## lulilu

How are you holding up today Mindi?

As I write this, I have one fat dog on my lap, one next to me, one sitting on my shoulder and head and one on the back of the sofa hovering.  I need help.


----------



## Mindi B

Wait, a dog on your lap, on one side, on shoulder/head, and behind you?  What about your OTHER side?!
You don't need help, you need another dog.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Exactly, Mindi!  That's why I have 4!


----------



## Mindi B

You need another, too, CG!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Four is plenty for me, Mindi!  I sleep with one on my head, one on each side, and one across my legs.  When I went to visit my friend in Dallas that was caring for 3 litters at once, I made her promise no matter how much I begged, she wouldn't give me one.  They are all (except one she kept to show) now in wonderful homes........just not mine!


----------



## Mindi B

You are made of strong stuff, CG.  Put me in a roomful of puppies and I think I'd be a goner.
It's so funny to hear others talk about dogs on their heads.  HenHen loves to get up on the sofa or chaise back and launch himself into my hair, snorting and writhing.  It's utterly indecent and I'd put a stop to it. . . Except it's so darn funny.  It's hard to be authoritative when giggling hysterically.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, Mindi, it's not me who was strong!  After I'd been there less than an hour, I'd picked out about 4 I wanted to bring home!  My friend stuck to her word, though, no matter how much I begged.


----------



## Mindi B

Aw, CG.  I would have been bargaining with my stern friend, too.  "But when I said, 'no matter how much I beg,' I meant, you know, unless I say 'pretty please.'  So, these four, pretty please!  Oh, come ON, Susan, you KNOW I wasn't serious about the no puppies thing.  I was JOKING!  Ha ha?  Susan, I'm getting cross now.  Gimme a puppy.  Just one puppy.  A small one.  I'll do your laundry for a year, Susan . . . . "
It would have been most undignified and probably deeply embarrassing for all concerned.


----------



## lulilu

I see I am among dog friends!  Mindi, Phillip and Lillian always perch on the back of the chair, sofa, love seat, and launch up and down, often using me as a launch pad.  So laughing is my response too -- how can you not laugh?  CG, my 4 are all I can handle despite wanting more every time I see a doggie that needs to be rescued.  I went to a thing at the PSPCA and my kids threatened me when I left that I better not bring home another dog lol.  They keep me busy all day.  And sleep with me all night.  And their vet and dental bills and health insurance keep me poor lol.


----------



## eagle1002us

JulesB68 said:


> Not going to be so cool today Eagle; forecasting 30 deg! One of those perfect September days when the kids are back at school and can enjoy it. I always think they are a mother's reward for getting through the school holidays!


Jules, are you guys across the Pond getting wild weather -- floods, tornadoes, threats of hurricanes?   Hope not.   GB is a beautiful place.   (If you are not across the pond I wonder how I got the idea you were?).


----------



## Genie27

Speaking of cold climates, here's what I picked up today. I cross posted in the Think Mink thread in Wardrobe, as I know zip-all about fur and wanted some feedback. What do you guys think? 

I wanted casual and this certainly is - it's unlined - made in Italy from dyed Finnish mink backs. I'm not even sure how to evaluate quality, but it feels a little coarser than my mink hat which is super luxe, this feels a little drier (?)


----------



## chaneljewel

My furry girls are my babies too.  And I'd get another if DH would let me.   I can't imagine life without all of them!!


----------



## Mindi B

Just "picked that up," didja?  If those are lying around somewhere, could you direct me to the neighborhood?  Kidding. . . .
Okay, feedback.  Casual, fun, absolutely.  Chic, luxe, of course--it's mink!  Timeless, no.  The ruffles are bang on-trend right now, but won't be indefinitely.
So if the price point is comfortable for a piece you won't wear forever, go for it.  But if you'd rather invest in something with more longevity, 
I would look for a more subdued cut.  That's me--but no judgments here.  I am no arbiter of fashion (ask anyone who's seen me)!


----------



## Mindi B

chanel, I agree.  Our house doesn't "feel" right if the dogs aren't here.


----------



## pursecrzy

Genie27 said:


> View attachment 3466144
> View attachment 3466145
> View attachment 3466147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of cold climates, here's what I picked up today. I cross posted in the Think Mink thread in Wardrobe, as I know zip-all about fur and wanted some feedback. What do you guys think?
> 
> I wanted casual and this certainly is - it's unlined - made in Italy from dyed Finnish mink backs. I'm not even sure how to evaluate quality, but it feels a little coarser than my mink hat which is super luxe, this feels a little drier (?)



I think it's fun fab fur! Can't help you with quality. Maybe the dyeing process dried the pelts out?


----------



## Genie27

*So it might look dated in a couple of years? *It wasn't a bargain, as far as winter coats go, but I looked around online and it's comparable to on-sale pricing for good mink. At which time I don't usually find my size or a style I like. It's returnable, last piece, (tags still attached) so I took it and will ponder over the next couple of days.

But I don't know if it's 'good mink' enough to spend the money on it. Its from an Italian furrier called Ciwi furs who make labels for Valentino and Fendi (according to their website). I was stroking it this morning, in better light than the pictures from last night, and it felt better - maybe from the natural oils on my hands. It's more the natural leather backing that I find dry. 

Most of the ones I've tried before were really bulky, heavy and hot, and were too much coat on me - I'm short, and fairly wide on top, so to fit across the bust, I have to size up, and the vertical line is ruined.


----------



## Mindi B

I think whether the coat dates is dependent not only on its style, but on yours.  If you gravitate toward ruffles and more feminine styles, it might be a perfect addition to your wardrobe.  For me, the ruffle thing is something I dip a toe in when it's trendy, like now, but not something I will reach for routinely, so I would try to choose a more minimalist, classic design.  But again, that's MY take, and it's not my fur, and besides, what do I know?  This coat is beautiful, and if it fits you well and you love it, then go for it!  I'm afraid that, like pursey, I can't comment on the quality question.  I don't know fur, except for the kind on every surface in my home.  Chihuahua coat, anyone?


----------



## Genie27

I have the opportunity to do some hands-on research in the next week, hopefully enough to decide if the quality is worth the price. 

The style - my winter coats are ecru, teal (with ruffles, natch) burnt orange, camel and dark blue-grey. I think this one would work in terms of colour/length to replace the ecru - which is a decade old Akris cashmere which should be binned. And a short black wool which should also be binned. I have a really hard time getting rid of old things that were expensive, but are now beyond worn out. 

But that large open neckline and wide 3/4 length sleeves may not be too practical for a northern winter. Thinking out loud here, mostly picking out negatives, so feedback is welcome.


----------



## csshopper

Genie- I know nothing about mink pelts so this is purely conjecture, but if the skin side roughens as it ages, are there seam areas where the pelts are sewn together in the neck or arm areas that might irritate your skin over time? Unlined might become an issue some day?  But if pelts stay supple, then not an issue. Ditto if the seaming is flat, no issue.  One other thing, again not knowing about mink, will the pelt skin, visible along the front panels in particular, change color with age and, if so, will it be a color you can live with?

Very attractive fit on you, nice drape to the back and sleeves. Tough decision!


----------



## ouija board

Genie, I think the color is pretty and wearable. The ruffles aren't overly girly and gives it an interesting look. I guess if you tire of the look in the future, you could have the cost altered. I'm not sure how easy or expensive that is to do, but I've heard of people getting long fur coats cut into shorter coats. I love how it looks from the back with the ruffled hem and cuffs.


----------



## lulilu

I would be hesitant to buy an unlined coat.  I do have some medium weight coats with 3/4 length sleeves and have long gloves I wear if I feel cold.  It sounds like ruffles may be your style and it would be a good choice for you.  For me, not so much.


----------



## Genie27

Good questions, csshopper - the seams are covered with a grosgrain trim so they should be ok - and yes, rough edges/seams would have definitely snagged on delicate scarves/sweaters and irritate bare skin. And I looked into summer-storage and it's not hideously expensive where I live so I can afford to take proper care of it and get it conditioned/cleaned. 

I think I may make a trip to the nearest repair/storage place to get their opinion on if it's dried out, as I'm reading that can be an issue. 

OB, it a cool neutral which goes with most of my wardrobe, so I think I will get use out of it, especially when it's snowy - I love brushing snow off my hat that has kept me warm while walking in sub zero urbanity.


----------



## Genie27

And it doesn't make me look like a Venonat...


----------



## etoupebirkin

Genie27 said:


> View attachment 3466144
> View attachment 3466145
> View attachment 3466147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of cold climates, here's what I picked up today. I cross posted in the Think Mink thread in Wardrobe, as I know zip-all about fur and wanted some feedback. What do you guys think?
> 
> I wanted casual and this certainly is - it's unlined - made in Italy from dyed Finnish mink backs. I'm not even sure how to evaluate quality, but it feels a little coarser than my mink hat which is super luxe, this feels a little drier (?)



LOVE!!!! ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, do you still have the gorgeous white matelasse coat with the fur collar?  That's what, almost 3 years ago?  How has it worn over time?  Seeing Genie's jacket made me think of winter coats.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Yes, I still have it. It has worn a bit. I wore the coast to NYC and DH had a jacket with pen Velcro on the side of his arm, so the Velcro caught on the jacket and made little pulls. It's still wearable, but at the price I paid for it, I cringe.

I don't want to walk three steps behind my DH. But the coat is really fragile, not because it's white per se, but the texture and weave of the coat.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, throw caution to the wind and wear it casually this winter!  It's way too gorgeous to sit in the closet!


----------



## Genie27

etoupebirkin said:


> Velcro caught on the jacket


Eep!!

It does sound lovely!


----------



## JulesB68

Stop please! No more talk of winter coats!! It was over 30deg again today and I had to go on the tube. Yeuchh! @eagle1002us, yes I am in the UK; we've had super hot temperatures on one side of the country and torrential rain on the other. Guess which side DH is cycling up on his Ride Across Britain? Not to mention camping at night! However, not feeling sorry for him as the DS's are being horrible at the moment... And the day after he gets back, he has to go to Houston for several days. Think I'm leaving home; I'll do a Thelma & Louise in my mini, without the Louise, unless anyone is interested in joining me!

The magpies have been at it again with the citronella candles. I have a new theory; either they're completely vain and it makes their beaks more shiny, or waxing them is making it easier for them to plunder my lawn in search of leatherjackets!


----------



## JulesB68

Either that or I'll go and lock myself in the wine room. It's climate controlled to 12deg, so I call it the menopausal women's room. Wine & fierce aircon; that beats HRT!


----------



## Mindi B

I'll pass on sitting shotgun while you drive your Mini off a cliff, Jules, but I will happily come and hang out in the wine room with you!


----------



## JulesB68

Yay! Party time!


----------



## ouija board

Jules, poor DH will get both heat and rain when he's in Houston! I vote for the air conditioned wine room. Just lock the DSs out with a stocked fridge and let them fend for themselves.


----------



## eagle1002us

JulesB68 said:


> Stop please! No more talk of winter coats!! It was over 30deg again today and I had to go on the tube. Yeuchh! @eagle1002us, yes I am in the UK; we've had super hot temperatures on one side of the country and torrential rain on the other. Guess which side DH is cycling up on his Ride Across Britain? Not to mention camping at night! However, not feeling sorry for him as the DS's are being horrible at the moment... And the day after he gets back, he has to go to Houston for several days. Think I'm leaving home; I'll do a Thelma & Louise in my mini, without the Louise, unless anyone is interested in joining me!
> 
> The magpies have been at it again with the citronella candles. I have a new theory; either they're completely vain and it makes their beaks more shiny, or waxing them is making it easier for them to plunder my lawn in search of leatherjackets!


I don't know which is more horrible, Jules:   biking in torrential rain with slippery mud & rocks or biking in super hot temperatures -- how is "super hot" defined for the UK?.   Presently we're 94 degrees ( 32 C) but tomorrow it drops to 80ish degrees (26 C) which is quite comfortable especially if the humidity is low.  It is when the heat index goes well over 100 to to 108 (46 C) that is totally brutal.  I didn't go into work that day but the next hot day I was in the A/C had been cranked up thankfully.    Ninety degrees is typical summer in the Wash DC area.   
Leatherjackets?  Is that what we call yellow jackets (a wasp)?   All the birds I ever see around here are robins, especially in March, tons of them, especially in any grassy area.   I guess they are checking each other out.   And then the occasional robin and of course sparrows the rest of the year.  Robins are a cheery sight so I like them.


----------



## JulesB68

We Brits don't do well with weather extremes! Either not enough places with a/c or lack of snow chains. 20deg C seems to be a happy middle ground, although we moan if we don't get our seasons too! 
Leatherjackets are the grubs of crane flies (daddy long legs). They eat the roots of grass and so you end up with big brown patches or big holes where the the magpies and crows have been digging them up. Apparently the weather this year has been ideal for crane flies (true Brit: I got it back to weather again!) so expecting the lawn to be devastated!
I know the robins get a bad rap in the poem but ours are really sweet and will almost come into my kitchen when I need 'reminding' that the bird feeders need replenishing! 
DH gets into Scotland tomorrow, so very little chance of scorching temperatures there! And I'm sure in Houston he will go from air-conditioned hotel to air-conditioned office via an air-conditioned car, so won't experience much weather. When he lived there for a year and I visited him for a few weeks, while he was at work I thought I would walk to the Galleria. It really wasn't much more than a 5-10 min walk away, but you should have seen the looks I got from drivers as I tried to cross Post Oak! Not really a pedestrian kind of town!


----------



## Mindi B

Jules, I find British robins much more appealing than US robins.  They are very different species.  Our robins are biggish, all dark brown with orange breasts--as I recall, the UK version is smaller and rounder and cuter, with a more interesting color-blocked plumage and a cheekier attitude!  Once when I was at Kew Gardens, one flew down and sat beside me on the picnic table, fixing me with one beady eye and making it clear that he expected to share my snack.  Like, immediately.  Loved his 'tude.


----------



## ouija board

Jules, you're a brave soul!!! When I visit Houston, I'm usually in the Galleria area at least once (gotta go by H, of course!), and trying to walk anywhere near the Galleria is like playing Frogger (am I dating myself? Does that game still exist??). And that's when you're walking IN the crosswalk where pedestrians are supposed to be! 

Mindi, those robins sound like the ducks on the river close to where I live. They will almost crawl in your lap if it looks like you might have food..or even if you don't obviously have food, they'll frisk you just to be sure.


----------



## ck21

Getting my hair cut....enjoying the quiet time to catch up here!

Busy week here.  The job is a no go with lots of confusing side stories that I don't even want to try and speculate on.  I'm ok with it...just need to figure out where I really want to be.

Tomorrow Hot Cars turns 6!  I'm waking him up with 6 donut holes and 6 candles!


----------



## gracekelly

JulesB68 said:


> Either that or I'll go and lock myself in the wine room. It's climate controlled to 12deg, so I call it the menopausal women's room. Wine & fierce aircon; that beats HRT!



I would love a wine room to run into after I have blown dry my hair!  I need another shower after that.



Mindi B said:


> I'll pass on sitting shotgun while you drive your Mini off a cliff, Jules, but I will happily come and hang out in the wine room with you!



I think a party is in the making.  I have a feeling you better expect many guests!

I am not crazy about weather extremes either.  Yesterday was quite cool here and last night was positively cold at the Hollywood Bowl.  Women were dressed for winter in boots and storm coats!  At least I was able to wear an H shawl.  They tell us it is going back up this weekend to under a 100F/37.5C


----------



## chaneljewel

I still remember that coat also EB!   So pretty!


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I have the opportunity to do some hands-on research in the next week, hopefully enough to decide if the quality is worth the price.
> 
> The style - my winter coats are ecru, teal (with ruffles, natch) burnt orange, camel and dark blue-grey. I think this one would work in terms of colour/length to replace the ecru - which is a decade old Akris cashmere which should be binned. And a short black wool which should also be binned. I have a really hard time getting rid of old things that were expensive, but are now beyond worn out.
> 
> But that large open neckline and wide 3/4 length sleeves may not be too practical for a northern winter. Thinking out loud here, mostly picking out negatives, so feedback is welcome.


If you keep the coat, consider taking it to a tailor and getting it lined.   Supposedly linings extend the life of a garment.   Not that I've noticed.  You could go to a fabric store and pick out a coat lining, I sew, and I prefer acetate when it's available as it's a cool fabric.  Plus I like linings to match the garment very well if possible.  I do feel those ruffled sleeves are an opening for a cold wind, which could be alleviated by long gloves.  But if you drive a lot the sleeve style matters much less. 
You sound like you like ruffles.  Then this coat being ruffled would be a big plus.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Yes, I still have it. It has worn a bit. I wore the coast to NYC and DH had a jacket with pen Velcro on the side of his arm, so the Velcro caught on the jacket and made little pulls. It's still wearable, but at the price I paid for it, I cringe.
> 
> I don't want to walk three steps behind my DH. But the coat is really fragile, not because it's white per se, but the texture and weave of the coat.


mattlasse is a beautiful and rare fabric.


----------



## JulesB68

CK, I'm sorry to hear the job didn't work out, but congratulations on Hot Cars 6th birthday! Wow, how time flies. I remember I had been 'auditing' chat for a little while and thought the wonderful camaraderie of that night when you were in labour was just fantastic! A great bunch of ladies (sorry, not many gents seem to stop by here!) to have on your side.
Hope you're happy with the haircut! I desperately need to go to the hairdressers so will be mad lady in hat for the next week! Should really use an H scarf I suppose.

OB, not so much brave as nutty! You could see the Galleria from DH's apartment and I didn't have access to a car whilst he was at work, and there's only so much lying by the pool I could do. I don't think there even was a pedestrian crossing near there back then. Dating myself too and yes, I loved frogger too!


----------



## Genie27

Jules, here's a cool drink while I ask one (hopefully) last coat question...
The jacket constitutes about a third of my Birkin2017 fund - so the question is: mink and depletion of B30 fund, or steel eyed focus on the big B?

And eagle - thanks for pointing out the open sleeves / neckline and the wind - I'm pondering how practical that will be for regular use. I often wear short sleeve tops even in winter, and walk everywhere - I do have the perfect pair of gloves and will have to test how to cover the neckline with a scarf/shawl....


----------



## etoupebirkin

CK, Sorry to hear about the job, too. Hopefully something that is right for you will come along soon. At least your current job has a great work-life balance. And that is the best for Mr. Hot Cars at he moment.

Wow, he's 6!!!! I remember when he was born. Time just flies.

Genie, if you need to choose between the coat and saving for the Birkin. Save for the Birkin. The coat is beautiful and fun, but I think others have pointed out some practical issues with it. And I think you're not totally on board with it. With big ticket items, you need to absolutely love it.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Jules, here's a cool drink while I ask one (hopefully) last coat question...
> The jacket constitutes about a third of my Birkin2017 fund - so the question is: mink and depletion of B30 fund, or steel eyed focus on the big B?
> 
> And eagle - thanks for pointing out the open sleeves / neckline and the wind - I'm pondering how practical that will be for regular use. I often wear short sleeve tops even in winter, and walk everywhere - I do have the perfect pair of gloves and will have to test how to cover the neckline with a scarf/shawl....


I grew up in Buffalo.  Blizzards and all.  


A third of your Birkin fund?  Part of me wonders how this coat compares with other casual minks.  Can you do some quick comparison shopping, maybe look for a bomber style of fur?  Bombers are supposed to be coming back in and they may be good style for your fit needs.

 If the fur of yours still feels dry, maybe the furrier or SA could say whether that is ok  or whether the fur needs some kind of conditioning.   Cleaners that offer storage might give you some feedback on the quality of the fur.


----------



## Genie27

Yes, I actually have a chance to compare-shop today so I will look around. Next week I can take it in to a local storage/cleaner to get an evaluation/cost for their services. To clarify, I would be depleting the B fund, not just using up a third of it on the coat. 

EB, let's just say that if they offered my a B or K today I would have to turn it down, even if I loved it. I spent my money on the Jypsiere this summer, and only slightly wondered if I should have waited for a B in Paris. So the fund is being rebuilt...sloooowly.

But I do use the J a lot - it goes with 75-80% of my clothes. And the colour makes me so happy, I don't want to carry any of my other bags.


----------



## Mindi B

eagle, I don't think I knew that you grew up in Buffalo!  I grew up in a suburb of Buffalo!  Blizzards and all. . . Were you there during the infamous Blizzard of '77?


----------



## lulilu

Ck, ditto on the messages about the job and birthday wishes for Hot Cars.  I have always said that the times I really feel old are when I see my friends' children growing up.  6 years!


----------



## Mindi B

A very, VERY happy birthday to our own Hot Cars!  And a hug to his fantastic mom.
Shoot, even the birthday hat smiley is no more?  Well, I can do this one:


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> eagle, I don't think I knew that you grew up in Buffalo!  I grew up in a suburb of Buffalo!  Blizzards and all. . . Were you there during the infamous Blizzard of '77?


I was in Michigan.  Still cold weather!  But I had to go to Buffalo for a work trip maybe 3 years after the Blizzard and got a postcard of the blizzard and sent to DM in LA.   In between Buffalo and Michigan I lived in LA.   
I look at Buffalo stuff on the web.   I understand a lot of immigrants from Asia (Laos?) or Africa (Somalia?) have settled in the neighborhood I grew up in (which was fast deteriorating by the time we left).    It seems like once the elms died, the whole place went downhill.   PM me about Buffalo, Mindi.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Yes, I actually have a chance to compare-shop today so I will look around. Next week I can take it in to a local storage/cleaner to get an evaluation/cost for their services. To clarify, I would be depleting the B fund, not just using up a third of it on the coat.
> 
> EB, let's just say that if they offered my a B or K today I would have to turn it down, even if I loved it. I spent my money on the Jypsiere this summer, and only slightly wondered if I should have waited for a B in Paris. So the fund is being rebuilt...sloooowly.
> 
> But I do use the J a lot - it goes with 75-80% of my clothes. And the colour makes me so happy, I don't want to carry any of my other bags.


Genie, what's the Jypsiere color?   I've seen Jypsieres at NM when they had their H boutique.   Very tempting.   And the sizes are pretty good.  Plus the bag closes nicely.  You sound like you love the Jypsiere so much that it would almost be, let's say, not a good use of your $$, if you bought a bag that might displace your use of the Jypsiere since you love it so much.  What more could a B or K do for you color-wise (maybe nothing) and to me the K is a rather dressy bag and the B is basically a tote.  As far as I'm concerned, you have hit H nirvana if you have a bag you love in a happy color.  It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Genie27

The J is bleu paon. There's a snippet in my avatar. I love the bright colour, but sometimes wish it were hand/arm carry - hence the desire for a B. It's a mid term goal. 

I'm also cross posting in Wardrobe/Think Mink: So I went to the saks fur salon (I have the day off) and tried on some minks (and omg sable) - the feel of the saks minks was definitely luxurious and glossy under the store spotlights - the Valentino is soft and silky, but has not been stored properly and might need some care - I think I will have to take it to be checked by an expert cleaner before I decide - that's a lot to pay for something that's not in good condition. 

There was a Yves Solomon bomber style in black (reversible with a hood) that was a marginally higher price to the V. Didn't think I'd like the black, but the iridescence caught the light, and it was quite nice on me, but I don't love it. 

At least I know that if I return the V, I could find something in that price point/length that could work for me. The colour, cut and look of the V are what I find special on me. 

Thanks to all you lovely ladies, sharing all your knowledge and advice, this has been such a fun, educational and non-stressful process - I still haven't decided one way or the other, but I feel pleased, whatever the final outcome. Thank you!!


----------



## Genie27

Btw, I tried on a toolbox today and quite liked it for the tote style, hand/arm carry + shoulder option. Not sure how fiddly the opening is, but I will say, after some practice, I can do up the J easily with one hand, by feel, so that's a huge plus.


----------



## bobkat1991

Mindi B said:


> eagle, I don't think I knew that you grew up in Buffalo!  I grew up in a suburb of Buffalo!  Blizzards and all. . . Were you there during the infamous Blizzard of '77?



Boy, did you bring back some memories with your talk about the blizzard of '77!!  I lived in Toledo, Ohio back then.  I had a job with Equifax that required me to go - in person - to check out the facts on insurance applications.  Inspecting houses, doing measurements, talking to neighbors for life insurance, etc.

So after the blizzard, I was out driving around, trying to do my job.  No results, no pay.  I passed quite a few snowmobiles out on the road, delivering medicatiions to people.  I remember thinking that everyone else were big wussies.  Looking back, I think they were sensible!  I always did have more sense of adventure than common sense when it came to my own safety....


----------



## MadMadCat

Genie27 said:


> Good questions, csshopper - the seams are covered with a grosgrain trim so they should be ok - and yes, rough edges/seams would have definitely snagged on delicate scarves/sweaters and irritate bare skin. And I looked into summer-storage and it's not hideously expensive where I live so I can afford to take proper care of it and get it conditioned/cleaned.
> 
> I think I may make a trip to the nearest repair/storage place to get their opinion on if it's dried out, as I'm reading that can be an issue.
> 
> OB, it a cool neutral which goes with most of my wardrobe, so I think I will get use out of it, especially when it's snowy - I love brushing snow off my hat that has kept me warm while walking in sub zero urbanity.



The way to see if the skins are old and dry is to sort of shake them and fold them vigorously. If they make a bit of a high pitch noise (the furrier who told me the trick calls it "singing") then the skin is fragile and probably crackling. It should not make any sound (at least, not a sound due to the leather itself). 

The untreated skins of mink ARE rough and dry, normally. That's why Fendi treats the reverse of the unlined furs with the same treatment used to make nappa leather. We are used to think that the back of furs is like suede or lambskin, but in general it isn't.

Said that, i agree with what everyone said about the style. I don't do ruffles, but it looks good on you and if you have a feminine style, it fits you very nicely.

Hope this helps.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> The way to see if the skins are old and dry is to sort of shake them and fold them vigorously. If they make a bit of a high pitch noise (the furrier who told me the trick calls it "singing") then the skin is fragile and probably crackling. It should not make any sound (at least, not a sound due to the leather itself).
> 
> The untreated skins of mink ARE rough and dry, normally. That's why Fendi treats the reverse of the unlined furs with the same treatment used to make nappa leather. We are used to think that the back of furs is like suede or lambskin, but in general it isn't.
> 
> Said that, i agree with what everyone said about the style. I don't do ruffles, but it looks good on you and if you have a feminine style, it fits you very nicely.
> 
> Hope this helps.


On an unlined coat would you see cracking on the back of the pelts?
What the problem with treating the back like suede or lambskin instead of nappa leather?  But the treatment would be a form of conditioning to make the skin softer and more malleable, right?

 I bought an old purse from the 1930s in Tucson that had an alligator across the front, evidently these were fashionable then.   After all those years in the dry air of Tucson, the poor purse didn't survive the flight back home, the leather cracked and broke.


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> On an unlined coat would you see cracking on the back of the pelts?
> What the problem with treating the back like suede or lambskin instead of nappa leather?  But the treatment would be a form of conditioning to make the skin softer and more malleable, right?
> 
> I bought an old purse from the 1930s in Tucson that had an alligator across the front, evidently these were fashionable then.   After all those years in the dry air of Tucson, the poor purse didn't survive the flight back home, the leather cracked and broke.



No, the microcracks are not visible. When they are visible the leather is essentially broken.

Fendi usually chooses the nappa-style treatment (smooth and shiny), but i don't know why. It may be because it is more comfortable since it does not stick to clothes and it does not get as dirty, but there may be technical reasons as well. Of course, it also looks quite stunning!

Afaik, there is no treatment one can apply to the back of fur left in its natural state to make it more supple (same as for suede). Any kind of conditioner would probably just stain it.

Said that, the mink skins feel dry but not hard. They should still feel flexible and elastic. If they feel hard and stiff, it is not a good sign.

Sorry about your alligator purse! Exotics are particularly sensitive to dryness and humidity.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> No, the microcracks are not visible. When they are visible the leather is essentially broken.
> 
> Fendi usually chooses the nappa-style treatment (smooth and shiny), but i don't know why. It may be because it is more comfortable since it does not stick to clothes and it does not get as dirty, but there may be technical reasons as well. Of course, it also looks quite stunning!
> 
> Afaik, there is no treatment one can apply to the back of fur left in its natural state to make it more supple (same as for suede). Any kind of conditioner would probably just stain it.
> 
> Said that, the mink skins feel dry but not hard. They should still feel flexible and elastic. If they feel hard and stiff, it is not a good sign.
> 
> Sorry about your alligator purse! Exotics are particularly sensitive to dryness and humidity.


WoW!  You know a lot.  Thank you for your comments!   I didn't know a lot of this stuff.   

I am a big fan of faux fur, unfortunately the winters have gotten so warm that I now rarely wear them.  And leather, I like leather.  But I did wonder about the "hand" of the mink skins.   I agree with you; that did not sound promising.  Does Karl still design for Fendi?  He's a huge well of creativity.


----------



## Genie27

@MadMadCat,  yes it does help, thank you. The V is not tobacco-leaf dry like old shoes that have dried out. It is supple but not as much as the Fendi-style polished interior I saw today.

I'm apparently allergic to Fox and Rabbit. The fine fibers make my nose twitchy.


----------



## Genie27

i actually had a retail therapy day today - many enjoyable and educational conversations with SAs about cut and fabric and technique. Luckily my wallet wasn't affected, but I now have a real appreciation for Mr Lagerfelds ability to design for my body shape.


----------



## ck21

Winding down...hot cars had a great day.  A wonderfully kind family gave him a $20 bill at dinner.  Simply heartwarming.


----------



## eagle1002us

ck21 said:


> Winding down...hot cars had a great day.  A wonderfully kind family gave him a $20 bill at dinner.  Simply heartwarming.


A day of good memories for hot cars.


----------



## Mindi B

There is just something about Collin--you are raising a lovely young man, ck, and people recognize that.  He charms everyone.  Certainly he has the Chat Aunties wrapped around his finger!


----------



## lulilu

Ck -- love the birthday dinner story!

If I can change the subject from fur (not that I don't enjoy it), does anyone like to buy photographs?  I am liking a photographer called Gray Malin.  He does mostly aerial beach scenes but has some quirkly stuff including photos of a camel carrying H boxes and an H blanket.  I like weird stuff like that.  I wish I had the money to buy huge prints.


----------



## JulesB68

Like the pictures Lulilu. Thought 'Dawn' had potential if he changed the store but then saw 'The Porter 1' and think we need that image here! Some of them remind me of the images used on Orlebar Brown swim shorts (sorry can't make image smaller!):





We have quite a few prints by a Cambridge (UK) based photographer called Richard Heeps. I think he uses C-type film (someone can correct me if I'm wrong) which produces these wonderful colour-soaked images. Lots of pictures have a very fifties/sixties feel to them, often dilapidated motels or diners.


----------



## csshopper

lulilu said:


> Ck -- love the birthday dinner story!
> 
> If I can change the subject from fur (not that I don't enjoy it), does anyone like to buy photographs?  I am liking a photographer called Gray Malin.  He does mostly aerial beach scenes but has some quirkly stuff including photos of a camel carrying H boxes and an H blanket.  I like weird stuff like that.  I wish I had the money to buy huge prints.


Yes, have six pieces hanging in the house right now from local to my area photographers and last week-end attended a gallery event for a dear friend whose retrospective works were hung as part of an exhibit.  I have a lot of respect for this art form. We traveled with friends to Europe several times and I was always amazed at how his pictures of the same scene looked like framable art and ours mostly looked like postcard rejects. 

Looked up Gary Malin and now I'm tempted......


----------



## MadMadCat

Genie27 said:


> @MadMadCat,  yes it does help, thank you. The V is not tobacco-leaf dry like old shoes that have dried out. It is supple but not as much as the Fendi-style polished interior I saw today.
> 
> I'm apparently allergic to Fox and Rabbit. The fine fibers make my nose twitchy.



Very few furs have the hand of Fendi's! Let's also remember that often that super supple hand comes from stretching the skins to almost breaking point, which makes the leather thinner, the density of the fur lower and therefore less bulky, but also weakens it. 

My mother has an old black mink (about 40 years old) which is almost impenetrable. One cannot see the skin even when parting the hair. It is heavy, quite bulky and not as soft, but very very durable. The last person who remodeled it for her said that nowadays they'd make two furs with the same number of skins, since the skins are so much more stretched.


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> WoW!  You know a lot.  Thank you for your comments!   I didn't know a lot of this stuff.
> 
> I am a big fan of faux fur, unfortunately the winters have gotten so warm that I now rarely wear them.  And leather, I like leather.  But I did wonder about the "hand" of the mink skins.   I agree with you; that did not sound promising.  Does Karl still design for Fendi?  He's a huge well of creativity.



He's still their creative director. As much as I like the brand, the quality of their craftsmanship and some of the styles (not all), I cannot stand him as person.


----------



## gracekelly

MadMadCat said:


> Very few furs have the hand of Fendi's! Let's also remember that often that super supple hand comes from stretching the skins to almost breaking point, which makes the leather thinner, the density of the fur lower and therefore less bulky, but also weakens it.
> 
> My mother has an old black mink (about 40 years old) which is almost impenetrable. One cannot see the skin even when parting the hair. It is heavy, quite bulky and not as soft, but very very durable. The last person who remodeled it for her said that nowadays they'd make two furs with the same number of skins, since the skins are so much more stretched.


I have my mother's mink coat from the same time period and back then they used male skins.  Her coat was custom made to her design specs.  I remodeled it somewhat after she gave it to me.  The skins are not dried out and still very good probably because the male skins are much heavier and much more durable.  I purchased a mink coat several years ago whilst on a trip to Copenhagen and it is female skins and there is such a difference!  So much lighter and softer.  The only sad news is that I rarely get to wear fur here because the winters are only cold enough for very short periods.   I'm glad fur has gained more acceptance because worrying about having some paint thrown at you is not fun!  I was walking with my DH on Post St.  in San Francisco many years ago when someone did that to a woman wearing a long fur.  Horrifying!


----------



## MadMadCat

gracekelly said:


> I have my mother's mink coat from the same time period and back then they used male skins.  Her coat was custom made to her design specs.  I remodeled it somewhat after she gave it to me.  The skins are not dried out and still very good probably because the male skins are much heavier and much more durable.  I purchased a mink coat several years ago whilst on a trip to Copenhagen and it is female skins and there is such a difference!  So much lighter and softer.  The only sad news is that I rarely get to wear fur here because the winters are only cold enough for very short periods.   I'm glad fur has gained more acceptance because worrying about having some paint thrown at you is not fun!  I was walking with my DH on Post St.  in San Francisco many years ago when someone did that to a woman wearing a long fur.  Horrifying!



Absolutely, male vs female skins also make a difference, plus some of the techniques used then (like the slicing of the skins and re-sawing the pieces together, to make the fur look more uniform). Still it is amazing how much thinner the leather backing has become.

I have three furs (one of them is a fabulous Schiapparelli vintage which I adore), but I hardly use them, mostly because of practical reasons. DC is also a very "politically correct" city, which complicates matters.

I am sure that all the "heroes" that go around spraying paint on other people's furs are fully vegetarian, don't use leather purses or shoes, and never placed a rat trap in their yard.


----------



## lulilu

JulesB68 said:


> Like the pictures Lulilu. Thought 'Dawn' had potential if he changed the store but then saw 'The Porter 1' and think we need that image here! Some of them remind me of the images used on Orlebar Brown swim shorts (sorry can't make image smaller!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have quite a few prints by a Cambridge (UK) based photographer called Richard Heeps. I think he uses C-type film (someone can correct me if I'm wrong) which produces these wonderful colour-soaked images. Lots of pictures have a very fifties/sixties feel to them, often dilapidated motels or diners.



LOL, Jules, those shorts are great!  Very similar in style to the photographs.  The Prada Sunrise is a photo of an art installation, I think in Marfa TX.  I love the Porter photos, but have to figure out where I would hang them.  I kind of like the tongue=in-cheek photos involving luxury brands.  I have some silk screens from long ago that combine Barbie and lV images.  These are in my dressing room area.  I am really wanting the flying rug photos though.  Trying to tell myself to hold out lol.  My undergrad studies were at an art college (BFA) where I majored in photography and sculpture, so I have a soft spot for photography.

Love the motel photo.  There are some art deco motels in a town on the NJ beach that they are trying to restore.


----------



## lulilu

gracekelly said:


> I have my mother's mink coat from the same time period and back then they used male skins.  Her coat was custom made to her design specs.  I remodeled it somewhat after she gave it to me.  The skins are not dried out and still very good probably because the male skins are much heavier and much more durable.  I purchased a mink coat several years ago whilst on a trip to Copenhagen and it is female skins and there is such a difference!  So much lighter and softer.  The only sad news is that I rarely get to wear fur here because the winters are only cold enough for very short periods.   I'm glad fur has gained more acceptance because worrying about having some paint thrown at you is not fun!  I was walking with my DH on Post St.  in San Francisco many years ago when someone did that to a woman wearing a long fur.  Horrifying!


I have a female mink coat purchased ages ago.  It's still in great shape.  I had it modernized a little bit but it looks very dated.  Prices to remodel are very high IMO.  I was kind of wishing someone "painted" me so I could collect the insurance and buy a faux fur.


----------



## gracekelly

MadMadCat said:


> Absolutely, male vs female skins also make a difference, plus some of the techniques used then (like the slicing of the skins and re-sawing the pieces together, to make the fur look more uniform). Still it is amazing how much thinner the leather backing has become.
> 
> I have three furs (one of them is a fabulous Schiapparelli vintage which I adore), but I hardly use them, mostly because of practical reasons. DC is also a very "politically correct" city, which complicates matters.
> 
> I am sure that all the "heroes" that go around spraying paint on other people's furs are fully vegetarian, don't use leather purses or shoes, and never placed a rat trap in their yard.



Yes, love all the self righteous types.  My favorite is Stella McCartney charging $700 for paper/plastic shoes.  

When I was in college, I had a raccoon chubby that belonged to my grandmother and it was so old and dry that every time I wore it, it ripped lol!  It was fun wearing it.  

When my mother had her coat "built"  it was a huge PIA.  She had to pick out the skins and go into NYC for fittings of the paper pattern, cloth pattern, and then the coat.  When it was all over, she was not happy with it and said that she should have just gone into a fur salon and just bought one off the rack! She used to pull me out of high school to go into NY with her.  I was a senior and had college acceptance so it really didn't matter at that point.  We would go for Chinese food in Chinatown after and it was fun!

Speaking of rat traps,  I noticed some droppings in my garage yesterday so i may have to pull it out and set it!  With all the fruit trees and ivy, you can't escape them.


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> I have a female mink coat purchased ages ago.  It's still in great shape.  I had it modernized a little bit but it looks very dated.  Prices to remodel are very high IMO.  I was kind of wishing someone "painted" me so I could collect the insurance and buy a faux fur.


I gave up insuring the coats a while ago.  I doubt that I would buy another one and if I did, the prices have come down so much that it would not be that expensive.  I bought the coat in Denmark because we walked into Birger Christensen and they were having a sale and it was a steal.  Plus the DH picked it out and wanted to buy it for me.  Couldn't say no lol!


----------



## MadMadCat

gracekelly said:


> Yes, love all the self righteous types.  My favorite is Stella McCartney charging $700 for paper/plastic shoes.
> 
> When I was in college, I had a raccoon chubby that belonged to my grandmother and it was so old and dry that every time I wore it, it ripped lol!  It was fun wearing it.
> 
> When my mother had her coat "built"  it was a huge PIA.  She had to pick out the skins and go into NYC for fittings of the paper pattern, cloth pattern, and then the coat.  When it was all over, she was not happy with it and said that she should have just gone into a fur salon and just bought one off the rack! She used to pull me out of high school to go into NY with her.  I was a senior and had college acceptance so it really didn't matter at that point.  We would go for Chinese food in Chinatown after and it was fun!
> 
> Speaking of rat traps,  I noticed some droppings in my garage yesterday so i may have to pull it out and set it!  With all the fruit trees and ivy, you can't escape them.



yes, I think my mother did the same with her black mink. 

Rats are so resilient! The previous owner of our house did not take care of the garden, which became overgrown and the perfect place for them to breed. It took us a lot of work to get rid of them. Fortunately they never made it into the house.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> He's still their creative director. As much as I like the brand, the quality of their craftsmanship and some of the styles (not all), I cannot stand him as person.


Does Karl still have that white cat?  I read interviews he gives and I gather he talks very fast b/c his mother didn't want to be bored.  I can see that:  my own DM would say, "hurry up."  Which made me nervous, I don't think I can talk real fast b/c I'd have to think real fast and that's hard to do.   I can imagine Karl would be (for me) a bit intimidating to talk to.  He'd probably be thinking:  hurry up.    He's a bright guy.   I imagine he gets bored easily.   
It's funny:  YSL got stressed out from his work (and I suppose that's why he had retrospectives of retrospectives) but Karl seems to thrive on stress.


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> Does Karl still have that white cat?  I read interviews he gives and I gather he talks very fast b/c his mother didn't want to be bored.  I can see that:  my own DM would say, "hurry up."  Which made me nervous, I don't think I can talk real fast b/c I'd have to think real fast and that's hard to do.   I can imagine Karl would be (for me) a bit intimidating to talk to.  He'd probably be thinking:  hurry up.    He's a bright guy.   I imagine he gets bored easily.
> It's funny:  YSL got stressed out from his work (and I suppose that's why he had retrospectives of retrospectives) but Karl seems to thrive on stress.



It is not the way he speaks. It is what he says that bothers me!


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> Absolutely, male vs female skins also make a difference, plus some of the techniques used then (like the slicing of the skins and re-sawing the pieces together, to make the fur look more uniform). Still it is amazing how much thinner the leather backing has become.
> 
> I have three furs (one of them is a fabulous Schiapparelli vintage which I adore), but I hardly use them, mostly because of practical reasons. DC is also a very "politically correct" city, which complicates matters.
> 
> I am sure that all the "heroes" that go around spraying paint on other people's furs are fully vegetarian, don't use leather purses or shoes, and never placed a rat trap in their yard.


I was on the Metro back in the early 90s wearing a faux fur purchased at NM (I later found out the fur fabric came from Belgium) and some Peta types started complaining to me about my "fur."  I think one of them said something about cotton plants and b/c I was a little jarred by the sudden animosity I said my coat was made from acrylic plants. 
 ITA about the shoes, etc.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> Absolutely, male vs female skins also make a difference, plus some of the techniques used then (like the slicing of the skins and re-sawing the pieces together, to make the fur look more uniform). Still it is amazing how much thinner the leather backing has become.
> 
> I have three furs (one of them is a fabulous Schiapparelli vintage which I adore), but I hardly use them, mostly because of practical reasons. DC is also a very "politically correct" city, which complicates matters.
> 
> I am sure that all the "heroes" that go around spraying paint on other people's furs are fully vegetarian, don't use leather purses or shoes, and never placed a rat trap in their yard.


Is the Schiap shocking pink or otherwise zany?


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> It is not the way he speaks. It is what he says that bothers me!


It would be tough to argue with or simply to disagree with someone so decisive and incisive.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> I gave up insuring the coats a while ago.  I doubt that I would buy another one and if I did, the prices have come down so much that it would not be that expensive.  I bought the coat in Denmark because we walked into Birger Christensen and they were having a sale and it was a steal.  Plus the DH picked it out and wanted to buy it for me.  Couldn't say no lol!


From my ebay experience I wonder if Denmark thrives on cheap coats.  I got a very nice faux fur for $200 like 20 years ago but then the DC winters starting warming and shortening.  I put the coat up on ebay since I was never going to get to wear it.  It sold to someone from Denmark for $15.   And she wanted me to mark it as a gift so she could save on customs.  $15!!!!!  _That _was a steal.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> I gave up insuring the coats a while ago.  I doubt that I would buy another one and if I did, the prices have come down so much that it would not be that expensive.  I bought the coat in Denmark because we walked into Birger Christensen and they were having a sale and it was a steal.  Plus the DH picked it out and wanted to buy it for me.  Couldn't say no lol!


DH bought me some beautiful faux fur from G Street Fabrics one year for my b'day.  They had a tailoring service at that time and they did a beautiful job with it.  Have worn it for maybe 20 years.   It's my fav coat but couldn't wear it last year b/c as light as it is, the winter was just too mild.


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> Is the Schiap shocking pink or otherwise zany?



No, it is from the early '60s, when the crazy colors weren't trendy yet. It is a light brown Persian lamb, double breasted, in a slight A line. It has brown mink at the neck and edge of the sleeves. I guess it has a bit of mod feeling, but it is classic enough not to feel too dated.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> DH bought me some beautiful faux fur from G Street Fabrics one year for my b'day.  They had a tailoring service at that time and they did a beautiful job with it.  Have worn it for maybe 20 years.   It's my fav coat but couldn't wear it last year b/c as light as it is, the winter was just too mild.


I have a faux leopard with leather trim jacket that is so much fun!  I love to wear it, but again, it has to be cold out.


----------



## gracekelly

MadMadCat said:


> yes, I think my mother did the same with her black mink.
> 
> Rats are so resilient! The previous owner of our house did not take care of the garden, which became overgrown and the perfect place for them to breed. It took us a lot of work to get rid of them. Fortunately they never made it into the house.


They have not gotten into my house either, but I used to have a large metal shed on the side yard and they totally owned it.  I finally had to have it dismantled and the workers killed rats the size of rabbits!  Last night I took pure ammonia and spilled it along the edge of the garage door.  I was thinking the smell might scare it off and it would think another animal marked the territory.  (Me!)  Just looked and no droppings.  Let's see if it continues to work.  It has been several years since one was living in the garage and hopefully it won't happen again.


----------



## MadMadCat

The metal shed would have been my little house of horrors [emoji33]

We have a storage by the basement entrance (outside) that is full of spiders and i would not even open the door, just in case one decided to jump out at me!!


----------



## Genie27

Happy Friday....From the original Chain d'Ancre.


----------



## gracekelly

MadMadCat said:


> No, it is from the early '60s, when the crazy colors weren't trendy yet. It is a light brown Persian lamb, double breasted, in a slight A line. It has brown mink at the neck and edge of the sleeves. I guess it has a bit of mod feeling, but it is classic enough not to feel too dated.


My mother did that with her black Persian lamb coat. She had it made into a jacket with a black mink collar.  She gave it to my SIL who lives in the NE.


----------



## Mindi B

News of the day: science is attempting to create transparent aluminum.  Or, aluminium, for our friends across the pond.  This is in its very preliminary stages, but given my predilection for tinfoil, you can all imagine how excited I am. VERY EXCITED.
That is all.


----------



## lulilu

Thanks Mindi!  I needed a laugh with my morning coffee.  I am about to drive to NYC to bring my son some cold weather clothes (his stuff JUST arrived from HI) and there is a football game at the Meadowlands and with the incident in Chelsea, I have no idea how I will survive the traffic.


----------



## Mindi B

WIshing you the best of luck, lulilu. Traffic is never fun--pack yer patience.  This is an errand of mom-mercy, so you are on the side of the angels!


----------



## lulilu

Thanks Mindi.  We were very lucky with the traffic and the weather.  Had a nice visit -- found free parking right across from his apartment, helped him unpack, walked around the campus (DS1 came to join us), had brunch, and a good ride home.  Couldn't have asked for a better trip.
Left both boys feeling a little bittersweet, but glad they have each other and are close enough to home.


----------



## Mindi B

YAY!  Like I said, on the side of the angels!  So glad to hear all went well and you had a lovely family day.


----------



## Mindi B

When I was merrily mocking the blog "Le Fashion," I was living in a fool's paradise.  I should have realized that of course these fashion blogs all hang out together--they were undoubtedly in the same sorority--and have each other's backs.  Vengeful fashion blogs are now gaslighting me.  Not two weeks ago, an e-mailed blog post informed me that block heels are everything and my kitten heels should go into storage.  Now, another e-mail tells me that the kitten heel is one of this season's must-have shoes.
I am soooo confused.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi, lose yourself in the Bradxit


----------



## etoupebirkin

pursecrzy said:


> Mindi, lose yourself in the Bradxit


Oh that is Brilliant with a capital "B".


----------



## pursecrzy

I'd love to take credit but I read it somewhere. 


etoupebirkin said:


> Oh that is Brilliant with a capital "B".


----------



## mistikat

I heard Brexpit. Rolls off the tongue a bit easier.


----------



## pursecrzy

mistikat said:


> I heard Brexpit. Rolls off the tongue a bit easier.



That's the word I was looking for!


----------



## etoupebirkin

mistikat said:


> I heard Brexpit. Rolls off the tongue a bit easier.


Gotta love popular culture.


----------



## ck21

We were in need of some pop culture drama!  It's a great distraction....


----------



## pursecrzy

The announcement was timed for maximum drama.


----------



## Mindi B

Live by the news cycle, divorce by the news cycle.  I'm sorry for the kids, and that's about the extent of my "interest."  Celebrity break-ups are just too predictable.  I really think there are personality types that gravitate toward the performance arts and these personalities do not bode well for long-term cohabitation.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Live by the news cycle, divorce by the news cycle.  I'm sorry for the kids, and that's about the extent of my "interest."  Celebrity break-ups are just too predictable.  I really think there are personality types that gravitate toward the performance arts and these personalities do not bode well for long-term cohabitation.



Mindi, I always had the feeling the children were like "accessories" for her.


----------



## Mindi B

Hard to know, css.  I hope not, but I do know what you mean.  Her and Brad's "good works" were rather well-reported.  Not that this is necessarily their fault, but some celebs seem able to do good things with less fanfare. . . or, presumably, with no fanfare.  Celebrity of that wattage tends to distort everything, I think, both for those watching and for those inside the bubble.  Partly "our" (society's) fault, since where there is an appetite for celebrity coverage there is money, and where there is money there will be supply.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I have to admit, I'd rather read about Bradzit than any election news.


----------



## pursecrzy

etoupebirkin said:


> I have to admit, I'd rather read about Bradzit than any election news.



It feels like the election process has been going on for a very, very long time.


----------



## eagle1002us

pursecrzy said:


> It feels like the election process has been going on for a very, very long time.


And every day the poll numbers change the predictions of whose going to win.


----------



## pursecrzy

Whatever happens re the election it will be interesting.  It reminds me of the curse: May you live in interesting times


----------



## ouija board

I just don't listen to the news anymore. Nothing good comes of it, although as a result, I was totally unaware of the Bradxit...Brexpit..??


----------



## Mindi B

My DH has become expert at lunging for the "mute" button. . . .
He perfected this technique during those heart-wrenching ASPCA commercials with the Sarah McLachlan soundtrack.
As the kids say, "I. Can't. Even."

ETA:  To correct "what the kids say."  Clearly I do not have my finger on the pulse of the millennials.


----------



## pursecrzy

DH is anti commercial. As soon as one comes on, he changes to a different channel. I get whiplash.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  There are some amusing commercials at the moment.  I not infrequently remember the jokes and forget the product being advertised--NOT what the ad agency intended, I suspect.


----------



## pursecrzy

Some I really enjoy - Siri Cookie Monster is one. The out takes version is even better. 
There was another one with dachshunds dressed up like hot dogs (Heinz)


----------



## Keren16

This is an H chat thread so ...
I read & tried to engage in non Hermes threads about non Hermes bags & thoughts.
I find these threads to be cheap & catty for the most part
Some of the contributors try.
What about sophistication of thought & staying on the topic??
I'm avoiding negative energy


----------



## etoupebirkin

Welcome to Chat Keren!!!

This is a free flowing, stream of consciousness thread that sometimes delves into serious life issues, sometimes silly things, sometimes fashion or oftentimes Le Fashion. Read through some of the pages and you'll get the idea.

The difference between this thread and the "Cafe" thread is that in this one, writing about serious struggles is OK. There is a true wealth and diversity of wisdom here.


----------



## pursecrzy

Keren16 said:


> This is an H chat thread so ...
> I read & tried to engage in non Hermes threads about non Hermes bags & thoughts.
> I find these threads to be cheap & catty for the most part
> Some of the contributors try.
> What about sophistication of thought & staying on the topic??
> I'm avoiding negative energy



Hi Keren,

Do you mean other designer sub forums? Chanel or LV?
Most members find their happy place - sub forums they enjoy and they don't participate in the rest of the forum.


----------



## Keren16

etoupebirkin said:


> Welcome to Chat Keren!!!
> 
> This is a free flowing, stream of consciousness thread that sometimes delves into serious life issues, sometimes silly things, sometimes fashion or oftentimes Le Fashion. Read through some of the pages and you'll get the idea.
> 
> The difference between this thread and the "Cafe" thread is that in this one, writing about serious struggles is OK. There is a true wealth and diversity of wisdom here.



Thank you!
The Hermes threads I read & subscribe to have a sophisticated level of thought
I am describing some others (LV & minimalism &  one other I viewed)
I think I should contribute to a thread, probably this one,  with the thoughts you describe 
I take things too literally 

I


----------



## Keren16

pursecrzy said:


> Hi Keren,
> 
> Do you mean other designer sub forums? Chanel or LV?
> Most members find their happy place - sub forums they enjoy and they don't participate in the rest of the forum.



I mean other designer forums (LV, Coach)
It's my fault
Trying to understand different perceptions & resentments 
Sorry.  I am totally not an elitist 
In fact, I am pretty frugal


----------



## Keren16

To add, I own several Hermes bags, slg's, scarves, shoes


----------



## Genie27

Keren16 said:


> LV & minimalism


That thread went sour pretty fast. I'm pretty new here, so I'm still looking around to see where I fit in, and H chat seems to be a pretty cool place to hang out. Some of the fora are quite dramatic ...I've tiptoed out of several that would require too much energy to follow/join.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Most of the time we are pretty relaxed. Personally, I try to avoid drama like the Plague. I come to TPF to unwind.

Just be yourself, post when you feel like it and join the flow.


----------



## Keren16

Genie27 said:


> That thread went sour pretty fast. I'm pretty new here, so I'm still looking around to see where I fit in, and H chat seems to be a pretty cool place to hang out. Some of the fora are quite dramatic ...I've tiptoed out of several that would require too much energy to follow/join.



I agree with you.
Tpf should be amicable, not aggressive 
I take things too literally 
I'll stay with pleasant energy


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  There are some amusing commercials at the moment.  I not infrequently remember the jokes and forget the product being advertised--NOT what the ad agency intended, I suspect.


There was a commercial with a life-size Mr. Peanut who touted the advantages of "nut-trition."   He got into a rap about stuff being all "science-y" and made little quote marks with his hands.   I thought this commercial was cute.  One of the decisions I most regret is passing on a Mr. Peanut pin that was a respectable 2 inches high and made of gold and other worthy materials.   On a slightly more prosaic note, I envied the Mr. Peanut pencil that a co-worker had; it was vintage and so not available anymore.


----------



## eagle1002us

pursecrzy said:


> Some I really enjoy - Siri Cookie Monster is one. The out takes version is even better.
> There was another one with dachshunds dressed up like hot dogs (Heinz)


I'm glad you say this, pursecrzy.   I feel better about revealing my fondness for Mr. Peanut.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Keren16 said:


> To add, I own several Hermes bags, slg's, scarves, shoes


So, tell us about your collection...what did you buy first?  What do you want to add next?


----------



## bakeacookie

Does anyone know if there's any Japan exclusives for H, especially in the silks?


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks for the recommendation, pursey--just watched the cookie monster/Siri outtakes.  Comedy gold!  I love the Muppets with all my heart.  That the puppeteers stay totally in character just slays me.


----------



## Mindi B

eagle1002us said:


> I'm glad you say this, pursecrzy.   I feel better about revealing my fondness for Mr. Peanut.



eagle, have you seen the Christmas Planters peanuts commercial in which Mr. Peanut invites a nutcracker to his party in spite of a previous, er, _incident_?  It's pretty hilarious.


----------



## Mindi B

Welcome, new Chatsters!  EB summed us up very well.  There is very occasional drama here, but it's rare; we're a pretty friendly bunch and are more into mutual support than conflict.
Except for spokesbears.  I have a thing about spokesbears.  Never trust a bear with a product to endorse.


----------



## pursecrzy

eagle1002us said:


> I'm glad you say this, pursecrzy.   I feel better about revealing my fondness for Mr. Peanut.



DH loves Snoopy and Charlie Brown. Hence my avatar is from Peanutize Me, a website created for the release of the The Peanuts Movie


----------



## Mindi B

I love Peanuts, too.  Woodstock is the cutest little thing ever--and all with just a few strokes of the pen.  Schulz was an amazing talent.  And, apparently, a very complex man.


----------



## GLX

I haven't visited this forum in a while.  I'm charging my camera battery and will hopefully have some pics to share this evening.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> eagle, have you seen the Christmas Planters peanuts commercial in which Mr. Peanut invites a nutcracker to his party in spite of a previous, er, _incident_?  It's pretty hilarious.


Oh, no, wow!  Wish I'd seen that commercial.  As much as I have tv on (strictly to keep myself aware, etc. ) I have never seen it.  
Commercials with story lines are catchy if they go somewhere.   There was an Audi or other fancy car being driven by a 30ish blonde lady with a (to me) much older bearded guy in the back seat who fingers his wedding ring.   One version of this story line had him going to his daughter's wedding.   But there never was a wedding scene, just these folks in a car with the blonde driver looking misty-eyed in love -- with the older guy, I guess.   I'll take "nut-trition" any day over that mystery story.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Welcome, new Chatsters!  EB summed us up very well.  There is very occasional drama here, but it's rare; we're a pretty friendly bunch and are more into mutual support than conflict.
> Except for spokesbears.  I have a thing about spokesbears.  Never trust a bear with a product to endorse.


Like soft TP?   Mindi, I'm shocked:  you do not like soft TP?   That's the cornerstone of civilization.


----------



## Mindi B

The TP is fine.  The spokesbears are evil.
I know the Audi commercial of which you speak and I don't understand it either.


----------



## ouija board

I get a kick out of the Peyton Manning commercials. I'd like to think that that is actually what he's doing now..hanging out in his bathrobe and slippers, chatting with random people. 

Haven't seen the Cookie Monster Siri commercial, but the nut-triton one is pretty funny. As an aside, Super Bowl commercials have been quite the letdown recently. I can't remember the last one that didn't seem to be trying too hard to appear worth the valuable time slot.


----------



## Mindi B

OB, look up "Cookie Monster/Siri" and "Cookie Monster/Siri outtakes" on YouTube.  They're worth viewing.  The outtakes one is just adorable.  I swear, Cookie Monster is real.


----------



## csshopper

Pillsbury never figured out that people like me avoid their products for fear of turning into the Doughboy! My worst nightmare becoming the equivalent of a stack of muffin tops instead of just the one I battle constantly at the gym!  And in glowing white besides. Runs screaming from the room.............................


----------



## eagle1002us

csshopper said:


> Pillsbury never figured out that people like me avoid their products for fear of turning into the Doughboy! My worst nightmare becoming the equivalent of a stack of muffin tops instead of just the one I battle constantly at the gym!  And in glowing white besides. Runs screaming from the room.............................


I had a key chain of the doughboy in puffy white plastic that I wore on my purse to visit some doctor who was supposed to help w/weight loss a la phen-fen (can't remember how it's spelled).  Lost only 7 lbs on that regime.   (That alone justified the keychain).  My regular doc was like, get the hell off that!   Seven lbs isn't worth it!   He was right given that that med was taken off the market.  

 I also have a watch with the doughboy in gold pictured on the watch face.  I like the exuberance of the doughboy.   
I did eventually lose a lot of weight by going to the gym and I've kept most of it off thru using a stationary bike.


----------



## pursecrzy

bakeacookie said:


> Does anyone know if there's any Japan exclusives for H, especially in the silks?



I'm sure there must be some. I tried to do a search but didn't find anything. Start a thread in the main H forum


----------



## lulilu

There's a thread somewhere on limited edition or special scarves.  I think that would have info if there is a Japan one.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm a day late (I think), but would like to wish our very dear EB happy birthday!  Hope your weekend is wonderful!!!   Party on!!!


----------



## pursecrzy

What? We missed EB's BD? 

Happy belated birthday EB!


----------



## Mindi B

Me, too, EB!  Hope it is/was wonderful!


----------



## pursecrzy

It's a beautiful day here. Not a cloud in the sky and a perfect temperature.


----------



## Mindi B

Same down here to your south, pursey.  And it really feels like autumn at last.  So much so that I am having my first "winter cocktail" of the year.  The ultimate proof of seasonal change.  And yes, "proof" is intended as a pun.
Hey, I'm drinkin' here.


----------



## ouija board

Happy birthday, EB!!!!

The only hint of fall down here is the very slight hint of a cool breeze early in the morning. But I'm more than happy to have a winter cocktail!! I'll crank up the AC, throw on a CSGM and sip away [emoji483]


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## Cavalier Girl

Does eating Haagen Daz pineapple/coconut ice cream constitute a serving of fruit and nuts for the day???


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hi ladies. My birthday was yesterday. It was fun. I had a massage, got my hair done and did a blow out dinner at Fiola Mare in Georgetown. It's where President ***** went to dinner on his birthday. Last night, Joe ***** was there.

DD drove up for dinner too. I know one of the waiters at Fiola Mare because he also works at my local Neimans and I am a regular there. So he told me if I ever went to Fiola Mare, he would take care of us. And he did. We got a wonderful corner table that was very private and overlooked the Potomac River. There were glasses of Prosecco (sp?) waiting for us at the table. The food was spectacularly good. The restaurant gave us dessert wine along with dessert. I could not ask for better treatment, food or company. Though I have to say, the idea of any alcohol consumption today is out of the question.

The Ghillies Birkin was my B-day present from DH. I recently sold some jewelry I was not using and with the proceeds from those sales bought myself a VCA malachite 20-motif, 10-motif and matching earrings. These items matched perfectly, and that's not always the case with VCA malachite. There is a great variance on the color. They were also in that deep, rich green color that I love.

DD is doing well and got her second interview request from a good medical school. She also received requests for secondary applications to several California medical schools.

And yesterday, I did not look at my email. Not once.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Same down here to your south, pursey.  And it really feels like autumn at last.  So much so that I am having my first "winter cocktail" of the year.  The ultimate proof of seasonal change.  And yes, "proof" is intended as a pun.
> Hey, I'm drinkin' here.



What's your winter cocktail?



etoupebirkin said:


> Hi ladies. My birthday was yesterday. It was fun. I had a massage, got my hair done and did a blow out dinner at Fiola Mare in Georgetown. It's where President ***** went to dinner on his birthday. Last night, Joe ***** was there.
> 
> DD drove up for dinner too. I know one of the waiters at Fiola Mare because he also works at my local Neimans and I am a regular there. So he told me if I ever went to Fiola Mare, he would take care of us. And he did. We got a wonderful corner table that was very private and overlooked the Potomac River. There were glasses of Prosecco (sp?) waiting for us at the table. The food was spectacularly good. The restaurant gave us dessert wine along with dessert. I could not ask for better treatment, food or company. Though I have to say, the idea of any alcohol consumption today is out of the question.
> 
> The Ghillies Birkin was my B-day present from DH. I recently sold some jewelry I was not using and with the proceeds from those sales bought myself a VCA malachite 20-motif, 10-motif and matching earrings. These items matched perfectly, and that's not always the case with VCA malachite. There is a great variance on the color. They were also in that deep, rich green color that I love.
> 
> DD is doing well and got her second interview request from a good medical school. She also received requests for secondary applications to several California medical schools.
> 
> And yesterday, I did not look at my email. Not once.



Sounds fab EB!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

What a wonderful birthday dinner, EB!  Sounds grand!

Excited for your DD!


----------



## pursecrzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> Does eating Haagen Daz pineapple/coconut ice cream constitute a serving of fruit and nuts for the day???



Of course!


----------



## Genie27

Happy Birthday, EB. Or should it be GhilliesBirkin now?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> What a wonderful birthday dinner, EB!  Sounds grand!
> 
> Excited for your DD!



Next time you're up in my neck of the woods, we need to go there. IMHO, it's the best seafood restaurant anywhere. It's pricey, but so worth it.
We are guardedly optimistic regarding DD. *crossing fingers and toes*


----------



## etoupebirkin

Genie27 said:


> Happy Birthday, EB. Or should it be GhilliesBirkin now?


Thank you !

I will always be EB, as it was my first Birkin from the store. I also joined TPF around the same time, so it just seemed to fit at the time.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> Next time you're up in my neck of the woods, we need to go there. IMHO, it's the best seafood restaurant anywhere. It's pricey, but so worth it.
> We are guardedly optimistic regarding DD. *crossing fingers and toes*



Sounds like a good plan!  Are you going to the luncheon at NM on Wednesday?  I had hoped to go, but again, no pup sitter.    But, hopefully, they're getting something special in for me.  It's a little thing, but something I really love.

I'm so excited for DD!


----------



## lulilu

Sounds like you had a great celebration, EB!  Is this the toile ghillies or have I missed something?  (and your malachite acquisition sounds wonderful)  And congrats to DD!

We are having a taste of fall here too.  Need to start cleanup in the garden.  i will leave the big stuff for my lawn guy but I am itching to start cleanup.

We need a full description of a winter cocktail, Mindi...


----------



## Mindi B

Mindi's winter cocktail (developed by Mr. Mindi): a measure of Booker's small batch bourbon, splash of Cointreau, splash of ginger liqueur, dash of bitters, top with club soda.  Stir to create a little froth on top and serve over ice in a lowball glass. It's rather sweet, which I like, but isn't for everyone.
CG:  yes, eating fruit-flavored ice cream constitutes fruit consumption.  If they ever make kale ice cream, that's my new salad.
EB, sounds like a perfect day.  Fingers crossed for your DD, but past evidence suggests this will end well for her!


----------



## dharma

etoupebirkin said:


> Hi ladies. My birthday was yesterday. It was fun. I had a massage, got my hair done and did a blow out dinner at Fiola Mare in Georgetown. It's where President ***** went to dinner on his birthday. Last night, Joe ***** was there.
> 
> DD drove up for dinner too. I know one of the waiters at Fiola Mare because he also works at my local Neimans and I am a regular there. So he told me if I ever went to Fiola Mare, he would take care of us. And he did. We got a wonderful corner table that was very private and overlooked the Potomac River. There were glasses of Prosecco (sp?) waiting for us at the table. The food was spectacularly good. The restaurant gave us dessert wine along with dessert. I could not ask for better treatment, food or company. Though I have to say, the idea of any alcohol consumption today is out of the question.
> 
> The Ghillies Birkin was my B-day present from DH. I recently sold some jewelry I was not using and with the proceeds from those sales bought myself a VCA malachite 20-motif, 10-motif and matching earrings. These items matched perfectly, and that's not always the case with VCA malachite. There is a great variance on the color. They were also in that deep, rich green color that I love.
> 
> DD is doing well and got her second interview request from a good medical school. She also received requests for secondary applications to several California medical schools.
> 
> And yesterday, I did not look at my email. Not once.


Happy birthday, EB!!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, that cocktail sounds delicious! 

EB, your birthday dinner sounds just perfect. And the VCA malachite set must be stunning on you, and I beg it goes perfectly with your Ghillies Birkin (it's Vert Fonce, right?). Major congrats to DD on her interview!


----------



## csshopper

eb- sounds like a perfectly wonderful, well deserved, birthday celebration from start to finish. 

Exciting times ahead for your DD.


----------



## Mindi B

Very autumnal here.  Cool and bright, which is lovely, but the days are getting shorter.  I seriously think I have school-related PTSD.  I always get very melancholy/anxious at this time of year.  I need DH to tell me, "You do NOT have to go back to academia.  You do NOT have to back to academia."


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Very autumnal here.  Cool and bright, which is lovely, but the days are getting shorter.  I seriously think I have school-related PTSD.  I always get very melancholy/anxious at this time of year.  I need DH to tell me, "You do NOT have to go back to academia.  You do NOT have to back to academia."



Same here, Mindi!  Fall is in the air and it always makes me a bit melancholy (even though I love boots and cozy sweaters!!).


----------



## Mindi B

Me, too, ck.  The clothing, at least, is fun.


----------



## pursecrzy

I can finally wear my scarves again.


----------



## Mindi B

Yes!  It is scarf time again!  Maybe I should actually try wearing one of the 14,673 I've amassed over the years since I discovered Hermes.
I have a serious collector's personality; it's baaaaaad.


----------



## ck21

pursecrzy said:


> I can finally wear my scarves again.



Yes!  I love scarves and ponchos.  I just went to a MN fashion week event showcasing items made here.  I bought a dreamy handmade scarf and a few leather bags!


----------



## ck21

Mindi- since you are familiar with the area, you can appreciate this.  It rained so much last week that in Maple Grove they were using snow plows to push water off of the road!


----------



## Genie27

It's like they flipped a switch this weekend. It's still lovely in the sun, but cold and windy in the shade. Time to pull out my tights, so I can extend my shorts/skirts season. Long pants season is fast approaching.  

In another note, @Pocketbook Pup (and others who have them), do you find your C tweed jacket to be particularly fragile and easy to snag/unravel? I tried some on the other day and they are magic, but are they durable?


----------



## Mindi B

Yes, ck, I read about that!  Crazy!  My SIL and BIL live in the area and said it was wild.  Fortunately, their house and yard are okay.  Did you have any water issues?


----------



## Mindi B

Genie, I know what you mean about tweed snagging.  In my limited experience, the more expensive tweeds (like Chanel, natch) are so tightly woven that this isn't much of an issue.  Cheaper weaves (and I own some) are a bit more prone to problems--not necessarily unraveling, but catching and loosening a stitch here and there.  But PbP will have more experience with Chanel.


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Yes, ck, I read about that!  Crazy!  My SIL and BIL live in the area and said it was wild.  Fortunately, their house and yard are okay.  Did you have any water issues?



Thankfully, no water issues here!  We don't have a sump pump, so we monitor the pit to assess if we should install one,  I figure if it has remained dry through this, we are probably ok!


----------



## Genie27

Mindi, that's exactly why I was asking. I have a pair of shorts with a metallic thread and it has been pretty good after the initial snag or two. But I just bought a Zara tweed jacket that fit well, but dang, just looking at it is making it shred and unravel. I think I may have to return it and add the $$ to a Chanel jacket fund.


----------



## pursecrzy

We turned the heat on yesterday.


----------



## ck21

pursecrzy said:


> We turned the heat on yesterday.



Wow!  I used to try and hold out until Halloween.  I was young, broke and cold...


----------



## pursecrzy

ck21 said:


> Wow!  I used to try and hold out until Halloween.  I was young, broke and cold...



DH gets cold easily and he gets sick at the drop of a hat.


----------



## gracekelly

pursecrzy said:


> We turned the heat on yesterday.


I am sending some of our 100F heat your way.  Hope the DH enjoys it.


----------



## pursecrzy

gracekelly said:


> I am sending some of our 100F heat your way.  Hope the DH enjoys it.


We had enough of that this summer! Along with high humidity. UGH


----------



## chaneljewel

pursecrzy said:


> We turned the heat on yesterday.



Wow...I wish it would cool down here.  The mornings are a little cooler but the sun is still hot.  I guess I shouldn't complain as the cold, cold will hit soon.  
Was at the beach in NC last week and it was cooler there.  Great beach weather.


----------



## Mindi B

Yup, it is almost time for the furnace fire-up in our area. It was cold in the bedroom last night.  Fortunately, we have two very warm dogs, so if we deploy them wisely, we may be able to hold off on the heat for another week or two.


----------



## Mindi B

Okay, I must admit defeat on the fashion front.  I am always up for a new heel shape, a new sleeve, a different wash or fit for denim, but this newest Le Fashion pronouncement has got me waving the white flag.  Streetstyle star and blogger (is there a more millennial phrase?) Pernille Teisbaek is shown modelling two "must-haves" for fall: a velvet blazer (okay, I'm on board for that, I get it) and. . . translucent sunglasses.  Wait, what?  Translucent refers to the plastic frames, of course, not the lenses (though I feel I'm looking through translucent lenses more often than not these days), but still, really?  This is a thing?  I remember a couple years ago when cat-eye frames were a thing, but translucent?  Where was I when this became a thing?  Probably shopping for a velvet blazer.
Anyhow, Le Fashion has left me in the dust.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Okay, I must admit defeat on the fashion front.  I am always up for a new heel shape, a new sleeve, a different wash or fit for denim, but this newest Le Fashion pronouncement has got me waving the white flag.  Streetstyle star and blogger (is there a more millennial phrase?) Pernille Teisbaek is shown modelling two "must-haves" for fall: a velvet blazer (okay, I'm on board for that, I get it) and. . . translucent sunglasses.  Wait, what?  Translucent refers to the plastic frames, of course, not the lenses (though I feel I'm looking through translucent lenses more often than not these days), but still, really?  This is a thing?  I remember a couple years ago when cat-eye frames were a thing, but translucent?  Where was I when this became a thing?  Probably shopping for a velvet blazer.
> Anyhow, Le Fashion has left me in the dust.



I looked, they don't look good on even an attractive blogger. An BTW, it was 90 degrees during fashion week so I'm guessing she was "glowing" with sweat in that velvet. I tried two velvet blazers so far and they make me feel bulky and heavy. I think I'm going to skip the velvet trend unless I can find the Dries velvet leopard pants, which are the full Muppet so I don't care if I look heavy in them, the print is distracting


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Okay, I must admit defeat on the fashion front.  I am always up for a new heel shape, a new sleeve, a different wash or fit for denim, but this newest Le Fashion pronouncement has got me waving the white flag.  Streetstyle star and blogger (is there a more millennial phrase?) Pernille Teisbaek is shown modelling two "must-haves" for fall: a velvet blazer (okay, I'm on board for that, I get it) and. . . translucent sunglasses.  Wait, what?  Translucent refers to the plastic frames, of course, not the lenses (though I feel I'm looking through translucent lenses more often than not these days), but still, really?  This is a thing?  I remember a couple years ago when cat-eye frames were a thing, but translucent?  Where was I when this became a thing?  Probably shopping for a velvet blazer.
> Anyhow, Le Fashion has left me in the dust.


I own a pair of cat-eye prescription glasses.   Are they obsolete already?


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, MrsO, those DVN leopard pants are da BOMB.  They had them at Barneys but of course were (1) more than I can spend on pants I'd probably wear rarely; and (2) sold out in my size, dang it.  I could have overcome my compunction about (1). . .  (2) was the dealbreaker.   But they are awesome.
eagle, I think any sunglasses shape that you like is "in."  Fashion dictates about things like sunglasses (where what is flattering depends on individual face shape) and hair styles (ditto) and lipstick colors (totally dependent on complexion, natch) are just silly, but fashion keeps trying to get us all to wear translucent-framed sunnies with our curly lobs and our orange lipstick, or whatever.  Just say "non" to "Le Fashion."

ETA:  I think most sentences require actual subjects as well as verbs, which I had neglected to provide.  Sigh.


----------



## Mindi B

By the way, MrsO, I think "the full Muppet" is actually illegal in most states. . . or, wait, no, I might be thinking of something else. . . .


----------



## Cavalier Girl

pursecrzy said:


> We turned the heat on yesterday.



I refuse to turn on the heat until Halloween on general principle.  Until then, I pile on socks and sweaters, and dogs!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Do any of you use coconut oil?  I've had a small, itchy rash on both my arms for the last week.  Went to my doc, and he doesn't know what's causing it, but gave me some anti itch cortisone cream.  It helps, but the rash isn't going away.  A friend suggested coconut oil.  Any thoughts?  It takes forever to get an appt. with my dermatologist.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> By the way, MrsO, I think "the full Muppet" is actually illegal in most states. . . or, wait, no, I might be thinking of something else. . . .


the "full Muppet" sounds like a haircut.   
You guys are waaaaaaaaaaaay ahead of me in fashion.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cavalier Girl said:


> Do any of you use coconut oil?  I've had a small, itchy rash on both my arms for the last week.  Went to my doc, and he doesn't know what's causing it, but gave me some anti itch cortisone cream.  It helps, but the rash isn't going away.  A friend suggested coconut oil.  Any thoughts?  It takes forever to get an appt. with my dermatologist.


No I don't use coconut oil for itchy skin.  I use Eucerin. From ads I understood coconut oil was a hair conditioner?  I assume it's a lubricant so it would work on itchy skin and dry hair.  Has anyone tried it on their hair?
My arms itch at night as I'm try to fall asleep.  It's perverse.   Arms are the only part of me that get sun on a regular basis (from car windows) and so they're tanned and they itch.    
Do you have eczema, CG?  That takes a while to heal.  That also itches at night.


----------



## ck21

Cavalier Girl said:


> Do any of you use coconut oil?  I've had a small, itchy rash on both my arms for the last week.  Went to my doc, and he doesn't know what's causing it, but gave me some anti itch cortisone cream.  It helps, but the rash isn't going away.  A friend suggested coconut oil.  Any thoughts?  It takes forever to get an appt. with my dermatologist.



Yes, it is my primary moisturizer!!

I also like Honest company organic healing balm.


----------



## MSO13

I use a vitamin E gel that I keep in the fridge, it really helps with itching.  I had a mild reaction to one of the colors in a large forearm tattoo a few years ago and this was the only thing that stopped me from going bananas. Now I use it whenever I get itchy or get very dry.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Eagle, my doc doesn't think it's eczema, but that was my first guess.  My sister has had it for as long as I can remember.  Interesting you say what you have mostly itches at night, for me it's daytime.  And yes, itching at night is perverse!

CK, I'm glad to hear you endorse coconut oil.  I ran to Whole Foods this morning and am trying it.  It is soothing, that's for sure.  Are Honest products only available via mail order?


----------



## ck21

Cavalier Girl said:


> Eagle, my doc doesn't think it's eczema, but that was my first guess.  My sister has had it for as long as I can remember.  Interesting you say what you have mostly itches at night, for me it's daytime.  And yes, itching at night is perverse!
> 
> CK, I'm glad to hear you endorse coconut oil.  I ran to Whole Foods this morning and am trying it.  It is soothing, that's for sure.  Are Honest products only available via mail order?



I get the Honest balm in the baby dept at Target.  It has been my go to when I need to heal areas where the dermatologist saw fit to remove a little something.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

MrsO, where do I find vitamin E gel?  That sounds promising.

And speaking of tattoos, have you gotten any using white ink?  We have a Tattoo Convention coming up not too far from me, and I'm so tempted to go, but I fear I won't be able to resist more ink.


----------



## MSO13

Cavalier Girl said:


> MrsO, where do I find vitamin E gel?  That sounds promising.
> 
> And speaking of tattoos, have you gotten any using white ink?  We have a Tattoo Convention coming up not too far from me, and I'm so tempted to go, but I fear I won't be able to resist more ink.



I got it at Whole Foods and then stuck it in the fridge. 

Yes, I have some white ink but my friend that tattoos me tries not to use it much-it yellows in the sun and then fades back as your tan fades. Though I try to stay out of the sun, I still pick up some color on my arms in the car and it gives my tattoos a golden hue for a few months. 

Well, conventions are interesting and always good people watching. They are good to go to if there is a specific artist that you wish to get work from. Most of them will book their days up well in advance of the convention but it's a good way for you to see lots of styles of work and potentially meet some new people who you might commission work from in the future. There will generally be a fair amount of local artists as well as out of town visitors. It is not so fun to get tattooed at a convention though, I don't like a big audience of people walking by asking questions. 

My friend/main tattooer now works in a very private appointment only studio and it's like a good gossip sesh at the salon or something when I go! I prefer it that way and we've known each other 20 years at this point. It's nice because he's gotten really, really good


----------



## Cavalier Girl

MrsO, I loved the salon where I got mine.  Like yours, private and appointment only except on Sundays.  They open at noon and it's first come first served.  I've honestly never met a more interesting and diverse group of people.

I like the idea of white ink and may do that on my inside wrist, right side next time.  It tends not to get sun.  And, it sounds from your experience, that would be a fairly good spot for one.


----------



## Mindi B

I love you gals and your ink.  How cool are you, honestly?!  (Answer: Very, very cool.)


----------



## dharma

Hello chatters! May I join in? Xo


Mindi B said:


> Okay, I must admit defeat on the fashion front.  I am always up for a new heel shape, a new sleeve, a different wash or fit for denim, but this newest Le Fashion pronouncement has got me waving the white flag.  Streetstyle star and blogger (is there a more millennial phrase?) Pernille Teisbaek is shown modelling two "must-haves" for fall: a velvet blazer (okay, I'm on board for that, I get it) and. . . translucent sunglasses.  Wait, what?  Translucent refers to the plastic frames, of course, not the lenses (though I feel I'm looking through translucent lenses more often than not these days), but still, really?  This is a thing?  I remember a couple years ago when cat-eye frames were a thing, but translucent?  Where was I when this became a thing?  Probably shopping for a velvet blazer.
> Anyhow, Le Fashion has left me in the dust.


Mindi, I just had to look. I enjoy your Le Fashion rants so much but have never given in to taking a peek. Wow. I don't even know what to say. It's hysterical.  The " brilliance" of pairing velvet blazer with said glasses is mind boggling. I guess they are a thing, Celine has been doing them a while now. I bought these a few months ago for summer, not Celine but they are a fun pair. I suppose le Fashion would claim there is a HUGE difference between translucent and transparent. 






MrsOwen3 said:


> I looked, they don't look good on even an attractive blogger. An BTW, it was 90 degrees during fashion week so I'm guessing she was "glowing" with sweat in that velvet. I tried two velvet blazers so far and they make me feel bulky and heavy. I think I'm going to skip the velvet trend unless I can find the Dries velvet leopard pants, which are the full Muppet so I don't care if I look heavy in them, the print is distracting


Get The Pants. They are hanging in my closet and I don't think a single purchase has made me this happy in a very long time. My friends and family will be so sick of seeing me in these pants, I want to live in them. Vive le Muppet!!


----------



## dharma

Cavalier Girl said:


> MrsO, I loved the salon where I got mine.  Like yours, private and appointment only except on Sundays.  They open at noon and it's first come first served.  I've honestly never met a more interesting and diverse group of people.
> 
> I like the idea of white ink and may do that on my inside wrist, right side next time.  It tends not to get sun.  And, it sounds from your experience, that would be a fairly good spot for one.



CG, I am not cool or brave enough to have tats but I work with several young women that have white ones for professional reasons and they are beautiful. Mostly they've been on the inside arm or the upper back. They are very delicate and lacy, the script ones are really pretty. If I ever get one, it would be white. I'm sure MrsO has better insight but as an observer, I give it a thumbs up. One woman mentioned that is very hard to find someone willing to do it, the artists prefer their work to be more visible, so she goes to LA to an artist that specializes in white.
Also my daughter had itchy skin when younger and we found Weleda calendula cream to be very helpful as well as coconut or jojoba oil (organic). And good old Eucerin in the jar  if you don't  have a problem with mineral oil.


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> Hello chatters! May I join in? Xo
> 
> Mindi, I just had to look. I enjoy your Le Fashion rants so much but have never given in to taking a peek. Wow. I don't even know what to say. It's hysterical.  The " brilliance" of pairing velvet blazer with said glasses is mind boggling. I guess they are a thing, Celine has been doing them a while now. I bought these a few months ago for summer, not Celine but they are a fun pair. I suppose le Fashion would claim there is a HUGE difference between translucent and transparent.
> View attachment 3477116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get The Pants. They are hanging in my closet and I don't think a single purchase has made me this happy in a very long time. My friends and family will be so sick of seeing me in these pants, I want to live in them. Vive le Muppet!!



They are on hold for me at the local spot, going to try them on Wednesday! @Mindi B , PM me your size-our local indie boutique has a few sizes left.


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> They are on hold for me at the local spot, going to try them on Wednesday! @Mindi B , PM me your size-our local indie boutique has a few sizes left.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Dharma, I'm not cool or brave.    Weleda calendula cream.....I haven't thought about that in ages.  Thank you!


----------



## pursecrzy

Full Muppet sounds like a type of bikini line waxing


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Spot on, Pursey!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

eagle1002us said:


> No I don't use coconut oil for itchy skin.  I use Eucerin. From ads I understood coconut oil was a hair conditioner?  I assume it's a lubricant so it would work on itchy skin and dry hair.  Has anyone tried it on their hair?
> My arms itch at night as I'm try to fall asleep.  It's perverse.   Arms are the only part of me that get sun on a regular basis (from car windows) and so they're tanned and they itch.
> Do you have eczema, CG?  That takes a while to heal.  That also itches at night.


I have used coconut oil on my hair.  Use it like Argan oil or any other  exotic oils sold in the hair styling product section.  Use just a little bit as a hair shiner and tamer. Coconut oil has many uses.


----------



## Mindi B

pursecrzy said:


> Full Muppet sounds like a type of bikini line waxing



LOL! "Full Muppet" sounds like a bikini line waxing fail.  Which was discovered due to a much-regretted Instagram post.  Oh, I have a whole narrative going now!


----------



## Mindi B

Le Fashion: "Model Rosie Huntington-Whiteley proves just how key a suede coat is for the season by throwing it over a simple tee and jeans."
I will make no comment.  What is there to say?


----------



## Genie27

Does no one use those arm cover things any more? I don't know what to call them - sleeves?


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Genie, arm covers are passé!  Apparently.  Nobody consulted ME on that decision, I must say.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Le Fashion: "Model Rosie Huntington-Whiteley proves just how key a suede coat is for the season by throwing it over a simple tee and jeans."
> I will make no comment.  What is there to say?


----------



## etoile de mer

Hello everyone, I hope you all don't mind me jumping in for a bit advice. My in-laws are having health issues, and are thinking of moving to some sort of independent living arrangement. I think I recall a recent conversation about this here, and there being a mention of a social worker possibly being of assistance? My MIL knows this is the best path, but is overwhelmed trying to wade through the options. Could anyone share what role a social worker could play in helping? Or maybe there is another professional that offers this type of guidance? Right now she's just gotten info from the various facilities, but feels she needs advice from a more impartial party. Any info greatly  appreciated!


----------



## eagle1002us

etoile de mer said:


> Hello everyone, I hope you all don't mind me jumping in for a bit advice. My in-laws are having health issues, and are thinking of moving to some sort of independent living arrangement. I think I recall a recent conversation about this here, and there being a mention of a social worker possibly being of assistance? My MIL knows this is the best path, but is overwhelmed trying to wade through the options. Could anyone share what role a social worker could play in helping? Or maybe there is another professional that offers this type of guidance? Right now she's just gotten info from the various facilities, but feels she needs advice from a more impartial party. Any info greatly  appreciated!


It sounds like you need a social worker who has a good network.   I remember mentioning social worker.   My impression of them is that they are really practical.   My sense is that a social worker can provide solutions whereas someone more versed in providing therapy (although some social workers do therapy) would let the client take the initiative in identifying what they want.  If there is a university that has a school of social work nearby they may be able to explain this better than I can and maybe even provide a referral.  I'm not in this field so if you find a better solution, that's cool.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Does no one use those arm cover things any more? I don't know what to call them - sleeves?


arm rest covers?


----------



## Mindi B

etoile, I don't know where you are located, but in many areas of the US (and, I think, Canada as well) there is a dedicated group called CarePatrol who specialize in working with families to find independent/assisted living facilities.  The CarePatrol agents are paid if and when a facility is chosen by the facility itself; the family does not pay for their services in identifying options.  Our CarePatrol agent has set up tours of various assisted living communities in our area based on my parents' budget and has accompanied me on the tours (and asked very sensible, informed questions on my behalf). CarePatrol don't act as realtors--don't find apartments/condos/houses--rather, they specialize in adult living communities that cater to a population who want to "age in place," with increasing amounts of support and supervision on the premises ready to step in as needs increase.
The facilities your MIL has been in touch with might be able to tell her if there is a CarePatrol-type agency with which they often work.  I am in the midst of this with my folks, so while I am no expert, please feel free to PM me with any specific questions and I'll happily share what I know, for what it's worth!


----------



## eagle1002us

Hermes24Fbg said:


> I have used coconut oil on my hair.  Use it like Argan oil or any other  exotic oils sold in the hair styling product section.  Use just a little bit as a hair shiner and tamer. Coconut oil has many uses.


I have baby fine oily hair which has finally grown a bit.   Was wondering if the coconut oil would minimize split ends. Normally I just trim off a half inch ever other month or so but that's why it takes me forever to get longish hair.  Should I just put a smidge of oil on the ends and then shampoo my hair?  Or do the smidge after I wash my hair?


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> etoile, I don't know where you are located, but in many areas of the US (and, I think, Canada as well) there is a dedicated group called CarePatrol who specialize in working with families to find independent/assisted living facilities.  The CarePatrol agents are paid if and when a facility is chosen by the facility itself; the family does not pay for their services in identifying options.  Our CarePatrol agent has set up tours of various assisted living communities in our area based on my parents' budget and has accompanied me on the tours (and asked very sensible, informed questions on my behalf). CarePatrol don't act as realtors--don't find apartments/condos/houses--rather, they specialize in adult living communities that cater to a population who want to "age in place," with increasing amounts of support and supervision on the premises ready to step in as needs increase.
> The facilities your MIL has been in touch with might be able to tell her if there is a CarePatrol-type agency with which they often work.  I am in the midst of this with my folks, so while I am no expert, please feel free to PM me with any specific questions and I'll happily share what I know, for what it's worth!


Interesting!


----------



## etoupebirkin

etoile de mer said:


> Hello everyone, I hope you all don't mind me jumping in for a bit advice. My in-laws are having health issues, and are thinking of moving to some sort of independent living arrangement. I think I recall a recent conversation about this here, and there being a mention of a social worker possibly being of assistance? My MIL knows this is the best path, but is overwhelmed trying to wade through the options. Could anyone share what role a social worker could play in helping? Or maybe there is another professional that offers this type of guidance? Right now she's just gotten info from the various facilities, but feels she needs advice from a more impartial party. Any info greatly  appreciated!


Etoile, in my experience, eldercare social workers are a godsend, especially if you live out of the area. They know how to work with the agencies on the local, state and Federal levels and know how these work with insurance coverages. All this and can make things happen so that the persons who need care can get the right care for their individual situations.


----------



## bobkat1991

I think that each state also has some kind of agency on Aging.  My cousin works in one of them, is how I know.


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> I have baby fine oily hair which has finally grown a bit.   Was wondering if the coconut oil would minimize split ends. Normally I just trim off a half inch ever other month or so but that's why it takes me forever to get longish hair.  Should I just put a smidge of oil on the ends and then shampoo my hair?  Or do the smidge after I wash my hair?



If i may, coconut oil may weight hair down quite a lot especially for fine hair.

I reduced the splitting ends by not using the hairdryer, whenever i can. Of course one has to be ok with a less polished look (aka messy or "bed hair" look), but the hair is noticeably healthier.

Coconut oil is best applied to the wet hair, since it is a sealant. If you apply it to dry hair it will make it oily and it will not hydrate it, but rather make it worse.

For fine hair i recommend the following process:
- make your hair wet
- apply coconut oil on the whole length of the hair and massage the scalp
- leave it for some time (10mins is enough, more is better)
- wash your hair with shampoo, rinsing it well. No conditioner!

For itchy skin, coconut oil is great but it has to be applied to the wet skin as well. I keep a small tub of it in the shower and apply it before i dry myself. 
Watchout, don't drop it, because that the shower gets very slippery!!

Since coconut oil may become the perfect place for bacteria to grow, especially once water gets into it, i mix it with a bit rum in a food processor (one of these immersion blenders also works). One can make it frothy as well, if that's the preference. I am not kidding, it smells wonderful and the rum works as antibacteria.

Once it is mixed, I store it in small jars ready to use. I keep the jars not in use in the fridge. 

I am not a fan of chemicals when it comes to food, drinks and creams/cosmetics. I also have allergies to most sun screens, therefore most of the commercial moisturizers are off limits.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

eagle1002us said:


> I have baby fine oily hair which has finally grown a bit.   Was wondering if the coconut oil would minimize split ends. Normally I just trim off a half inch ever other month or so but that's why it takes me forever to get longish hair.  Should I just put a smidge of oil on the ends and then shampoo my hair?  Or do the smidge after I wash my hair?


I am not a hairdresser but I also have fine hair. I would just put the tiniest amount on your hands and just do the ends.  If that doesn't work, deep conditioning with the oil works.  Add some oil to your hands, massage in your hair, put one or those disposable hotel shower  caps on, use your blow dryer to warm your hair for a few minutes and then shampoo several times.  Olive oil works too.  If you don't have a disapproving significant other,  you can leave it in overnight.  Even with the shower cap on, I would put an old t shirt over your pillow to protect it.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

MadMadCat said:


> If i may, coconut oil may weight hair down quite a lot especially for fine hair.
> 
> I reduced the splitting ends by not using the hairdryer, whenever i can. Of course one has to be ok with a less polished look (aka messy or "bed hair" look), but the hair is noticeably healthier.
> 
> Coconut oil is best applied to the wet hair, since it is a sealant. If you apply it to dry hair it will make it oily and it will not hydrate it, but rather make it worse.
> 
> For fine hair i recommend the following process:
> - make your hair wet
> - apply coconut oil on the whole length of the hair and massage the scalp
> - leave it for some time (10mins is enough, more is better)
> - wash your hair with shampoo, rinsing it well. No conditioner!
> 
> For itchy skin, coconut oil is great but it has to be applied to the wet skin as well. I keep a small tub of it in the shower and apply it before i dry myself.
> Watchout, don't drop it, because that the shower gets very slippery!!
> 
> Since coconut oil may become the perfect place for bacteria to grow, especially once water gets into it, i mix it with a bit rum in a food processor (one of these immersion blenders also works). One can make it frothy as well, if that's the preference. I am not kidding, it smells wonderful and the rum works as antibacteria.
> 
> Once it is mixed, I store it in small jars ready to use. I keep the jars not in use in the fridge.
> 
> I am not a fan of chemicals when it comes to food, drinks and creams/cosmetics. I also have allergies to most sun screens, therefore most of the commercial moisturizers are off limits.


Thanks for the great ideas!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Thank you both, *@MadMadCat *and *@Hermes24Fbg *for your detailed thoughtful responses on hair conditioning and keeping my fine hair and conditioning oil in good shape.   I haven't used a blow dryer for years after the one I had broke.   Haven't been to a hair stylist either in years.  (Three snips and the stylist has cut all the hair I have  .  Also, if I have a better vacation than the stylist, I won't have a good haircut   It got so tiring keeping the stylist entertained that I finally quit going.).

But, if hair is combed and air dries it's a little wavy and not too bad.  Takes like 15 min to air dry if I fluff it by hand.
Plus, if I grow it and wad it into a little donut-chignon on top of my head it looks ok.  Hair is so delicate that I keep it in a scrunchie as much as possible.


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you both, *@MadMadCat *and *@Hermes24Fbg *for your detailed thoughtful responses on hair conditioning and keeping my fine hair and conditioning oil in good shape.   I haven't used a blow dryer for years after the one I had broke.   Haven't been to a hair stylist either in years.  (Three snips and the stylist has cut all the hair I have  .  Also, if I have a better vacation than the stylist, I won't have a good haircut   It got so tiring keeping the stylist entertained that I finally quit going.).
> 
> But, if hair is combed and air dries it's a little wavy and not too bad.  Takes like 15 min to air dry if I fluff it by hand.
> Plus, if I grow it and wad it into a little donut-chignon on top of my head it looks ok.  Hair is so delicate that I keep it in a scrunchie as much as possible.



I cannot stand the hairdresser chats either!
Besides the inane conversations, how does anyone expects someone to have a conversation with a hairdryer blowing in your ears?!?


----------



## Mindi B

I am lucky that my hair-dude is very. very chill.  He can and will chat entertainingly with those who want to, but he is perfectly willing to cut my hair in silence if that's my mood.  He's a keeper.  It also doesn't hurt that he is insanely buff and looks like a male model. 
On the hair front, as I get ooooooold, my hair is changing, and I am going from what was a lifetime of generally oily to not so much, so I am in a weird place where I alternate various shampoos with no-wash days in what is currently a rather random and panicked fashion.  It would be nice to establish a schedule, but so far I'm playing it by ear.  Or by follicle.  Or whatever.  Truly good hair days are an unpredictable and pleasant surprise.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Update on using cocnut oil for my rash.  Totally cleared it up.  That is all.


----------



## Mindi B

That's wonderful, CG!  Who knew?  Well, the Peeps knew, that's who!


----------



## MadMadCat

Cavalier Girl said:


> Update on using cocnut oil for my rash.  Totally cleared it up.  That is all.



Excellent news!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, I have a chill hair dude, too.  He can sense my mood and acts accordingly.  Makes going much less a chore.


----------



## ck21

Sitting and waiting for a spur of the moment job interview.  I may be in over my head....


----------



## ck21

Cavalier Girl said:


> Update on using cocnut oil for my rash.  Totally cleared it up.  That is all.



Wonderful!!!


----------



## Mindi B

No way you're over your head, ck.  You are all-powerful!  Especially with the Chat Peeps behind you.  Go fer it!


----------



## ck21

Wow....it went shockingly well.


----------



## eagle1002us

Hermes24Fbg said:


> I am not a hairdresser but I also have fine hair. I would just put the tiniest amount on your hands and just do the ends.  If that doesn't work, deep conditioning with the oil works.  Add some oil to your hands, massage in your hair, put one or those disposable hotel shower  caps on, use your blow dryer to warm your hair for a few minutes and then shampoo several times.  Olive oil works too.  If you don't have a disapproving significant other,  you can leave it in overnight.  Even with the shower cap on, I would put an old t shirt over your pillow to protect it.


A long while back I read in a magazine that castor oil would be a good conditioner.  I had a doc appt that am but nevertheless I dumped the bottle on my head then proceeded to try to wash the oil out.  Didn't come out that well.   I reeked of castor oil going to the appt.  Hair looked no different after another shampoo. 
Back in the day there used to be conditioners like Clairol Condition, a little white jar of creme, that I could put on hair for 45 min, or at a minimum, the 20 min the jar recommended.   I lightly shampooed and the hair would be fabulous the next day, bouncy and shining.  But this would never last long.  I wonder if all those instant protein-restoring and split end-healing instant conditioners function in the same way:  hair looks good for a day or so then the effect of the conditioner wash out over time.  Does hair really "absorb" conditioner or is the conditioner simply layered on the hair shaft till it is completely washed out?


----------



## Mindi B

That's GREAT, ck. . . but NOT shocking.


----------



## Mindi B

I think more the latter, eagle.  The moisture may temporarily permeate the hair shaft, but it doesn't "rejuvenate" the hair.  There are leave-in overnight conditioners that have a temporarily positive effect.  I use argan oil sometimes at night and then wash it out the next morning--it helps with dry ends.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Go, CK!  Not surprising at all!  You're the bomb!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, have you tried spritzing your wet hair after shampooing with argan oil, and then styling?  I do a very light spritzing and it really helps.


----------



## etoile de mer

Thank you all for your replies, greatly appreciated!  You're all so sweet to share your experiences. My husband sends many thanks, as well. We are a distance away, but thankfully my BIL lives near them. This is new territory for all of us.



eagle1002us said:


> It sounds like you need a social worker who has a good network.   I remember mentioning social worker.   My impression of them is that they are really practical.   My sense is that a social worker can provide solutions whereas someone more versed in providing therapy (although some social workers do therapy) would let the client take the initiative in identifying what they want.  If there is a university that has a school of social work nearby they may be able to explain this better than I can and maybe even provide a referral.  I'm not in this field so if you find a better solution, that's cool.



*eagle*, Thanks so much for your thoughtful reply. 



Mindi B said:


> etoile, I don't know where you are located, but in many areas of the US (and, I think, Canada as well) there is a dedicated group called CarePatrol who specialize in working with families to find independent/assisted living facilities.  The CarePatrol agents are paid if and when a facility is chosen by the facility itself; the family does not pay for their services in identifying options.  Our CarePatrol agent has set up tours of various assisted living communities in our area based on my parents' budget and has accompanied me on the tours (and asked very sensible, informed questions on my behalf). CarePatrol don't act as realtors--don't find apartments/condos/houses--rather, they specialize in adult living communities that cater to a population who want to "age in place," with increasing amounts of support and supervision on the premises ready to step in as needs increase.
> The facilities your MIL has been in touch with might be able to tell her if there is a CarePatrol-type agency with which they often work.  I am in the midst of this with my folks, so while I am no expert, please feel free to PM me with any specific questions and I'll happily share what I know, for what it's worth!



Thank you so much *Mindi*, and so nice of you to offer additional help. They are in OR, and it doesn't seem CarePatrol is in their state. But based on EB's post, my husband's found what looks to be a great resource. So I imagine they'd know of a similar group in OR, when they get to that point of the search, as this sort of guidance would be very helpful. An "age in place" situation is just what she's after. My MIL has mobility issues, but my FIL has memory issues, so she wants continuity of care as he needs more help. Sending best wishes with getting things sorted out for your parents.  So difficult, and emotionally charged, for all involved.



etoupebirkin said:


> Etoile, in my experience, eldercare social workers are a godsend, especially if you live out of the area. They know how to work with the agencies on the local, state and Federal levels and know how these work with insurance coverages. All this and can make things happen so that the persons who need care can get the right care for their individual situations.



Sending many thanks, *EB.   *This is a big part of what she was feeling overwhelmed about! Based on your post, my husband located what looks to be a great group near them, offering just the services you describe. He's already sent my MIL the info, so hopefully she'll soon have more support in deciding how to move forward.



bobkat1991 said:


> I think that each state also has some kind of agency on Aging.  My cousin works in one of them, is how I know.



Many thanks for your reply, *bobcat*, that's good to know, as well.


----------



## MadMadCat

ck21 said:


> Wow....it went shockingly well.



Sometimes these, when one does not have time to overthink about the interview and everything else, are the best. Keeping my finger crossed for you!


----------



## ck21

Regarding the hair conversations....its a topic I have obsessed about from time to time.  I have thick curly hair and am always striving for low maintenance solutions.  I've had good luck with using coconut or Argan oil on wet hair.  Seems to combat frizz.  
Mindi-I've also had good luck with Morocco method products (sold online).  They are a bit strange, but I can't deny that my hair seems at it's best when using their regimen.

Regarding the job....it's cool.  A huge leap, very different, but cool.  We'll see where it goes.  . I think they are interested, but there are a few things that I, admittedly, would need to learn.


----------



## ck21

MadMadCat said:


> Sometimes these, when one does not have time to overthink about the interview and everything else, are the best. Keeping my finger crossed for you!



Yes, it was exactly that.  They called yesterday and we met today.  No obsessing or planning.


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> I think more the latter, eagle.  The moisture may temporarily permeate the hair shaft, but it doesn't "rejuvenate" the hair.  There are leave-in overnight conditioners that have a temporarily positive effect.  I use argan oil sometimes at night and then wash it out the next morning--it helps with dry ends.



Unfortunately, once the hair is damaged, one has just to wait until the damaged area grows away. There is no magic restoration for damaged fibers 

Before adopting the coconut oil (which needs to be washed away with hot water and clear shampoo), I used Head and Shoulders, in spite of not having ever had dandruff. It worked very well in preserving the elasticity and body of the hair, but I had to be careful to rinse it very very well.


----------



## MadMadCat

ck21 said:


> Regarding the hair conversations....its a topic I have obsessed about from time to time.  I have thick curly hair and am always striving for low maintenance solutions.  I've had good luck with using coconut or Argan oil on wet hair.  Seems to combat frizz.
> Mindi-I've also had good luck with Morocco method products (sold online).  They are a bit strange, but I can't deny that my hair seems at it's best when using their regimen.
> 
> Regarding the job....it's cool.  A huge leap, very different, but cool.  We'll see where it goes.  . I think they are interested, but there are a few things that I, admittedly, would need to learn.



Very exciting to hear! Learning new things is also good. It is a challenge to face, and - from the little I know about you reading this forum - it looks like you're the right person to take a good challenge on. And it is good you feel good about the interview. That alone can be such a boost!!


----------



## Mindi B

Wishing you and your family all the best, etoile.  Dealing with this issue re my parents is proving to be one of the hardest things I've ever had to do.


----------



## Mindi B

Note to the Peeps: ck has some of the most beautiful, bouncy, glossy curls EVER.  I suspect that's mostly genetics, but any hair products she recommends, I'd use!


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Note to the Peeps: ck has some of the most beautiful, bouncy, glossy curls EVER.  I suspect that's mostly genetics, but any hair products she recommends, I'd use!



You are so sweet!  I strive for bouncy, glossy curls but some days I have a frizzy mess that I hide under a hat!


----------



## Mindi B

Not even remotely sweet, ck.  Just the truth!


----------



## pursecrzy

ck21 said:


> Yes, it was exactly that.  They called yesterday and we met today.  No obsessing or planning.



That makes it so much easier CK! Good luck!


----------



## lulilu

Ck, that is exciting news!  fingers crossed.

Enjoying all the hair talk -- I never know what to use, and have a bunch of different things I alternate among.


----------



## etoupebirkin

My hair is fine. I have lots of it. And it's curly. Think corkscrew curls. I cut my hair really short with a slightly edgy style. I put in some product , run my fingers through my hair and go. I like the Morrocan products too.

I could blow dry and flat iron my hair. But it's such a pain. I'd rather sleep or cruise TPF in the morning.

Cutting my hair really short is one of the best things I've done. But I have the personality and physical features to pull it off.

BTW, Go CK!!!!!!!!  I hope this is the break you've been looking for.... Crossing fingers, toes etc. for you!!!!!


----------



## ck21

Thanks for the good thoughts!  

This is still a long shot, but I'm pleased to be considered.  It's heading the Finance/Accounting/HR and other functions for a small, funky successful company.  The meeting today was with the equity company.  If there is another round, it would be with the CEO.  Fun stuff!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

DH is having a brutal week. He came home (from a business trip halfway across the country) at 10PM after havin a slice of Pizza and gummy bears all day. I made the most decadent Mac N'Cheese with Jarlsberg, Smoked Jarlsberg, leftover heavy cream, half and half, sprinkle of Panko and bacon.

G*d it was delish.

A nice salad and bottle of vino topped it off. 

It's nice to have DH home.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

eagle1002us said:


> A long while back I read in a magazine that castor oil would be a good conditioner.  I had a doc appt that am but nevertheless I dumped the bottle on my head then proceeded to try to wash the oil out.  Didn't come out that well.   I reeked of castor oil going to the appt.  Hair looked no different after another shampoo.
> Back in the day there used to be conditioners like Clairol Condition, a little white jar of creme, that I could put on hair for 45 min, or at a minimum, the 20 min the jar recommended.   I lightly shampooed and the hair would be fabulous the next day, bouncy and shining.  But this would never last long.  I wonder if all those instant protein-restoring and split end-healing instant conditioners function in the same way:  hair looks good for a day or so then the effect of the conditioner wash out over time.  Does hair really "absorb" conditioner or is the conditioner simply layered on the hair shaft till it is completely washed out?


I suspect you may have a point.  I can't say expensive conditioners work any better on my hair. I go in for a hair trim and always ask for the same cut:  whatever it takes to make me a single digit dress size.  Unfortunately, the cut is always an EPIC fail....


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

MadMadCat said:


> Unfortunately, once the hair is damaged, one has just to wait until the damaged area grows away. There is no magic restoration for damaged fibers
> 
> Before adopting the coconut oil (which needs to be washed away with hot water and clear shampoo), I used Head and Shoulders, in spite of not having ever had dandruff. It worked very well in preserving the elasticity and body of the hair, but I had to be careful to rinse it very very well.


Why clear shampoo?


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

eagle1002us said:


> No I don't use coconut oil for itchy skin.  I use Eucerin. From ads I understood coconut oil was a hair conditioner?  I assume it's a lubricant so it would work on itchy skin and dry hair.  Has anyone tried it on their hair?
> My arms itch at night as I'm try to fall asleep.  It's perverse.   Arms are the only part of me that get sun on a regular basis (from car windows) and so they're tanned and they itch.
> Do you have eczema, CG?  That takes a while to heal.  That also itches at night.


I've seen so many uses for coconut oil lately.  One I will not try is coconut oil in my coffee to lose weight. It sounds awful.  Another variant is buttered coffee.  Oh yuck.  If I eat buttered toast followed by coffee does it count???


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, you hair looks fantastic!


----------



## MadMadCat

Hermes24Fbg said:


> Why clear shampoo?



Because shampoos that aren't clear contain moisturizing agents, and their ability to remove the grease is reduced (they are "greasy" themselves).


----------



## Mindi B

Hermes24, if you and your stylist ever perfect that single-digit-dress-size cut, patent it!  I think there will be high demand!


----------



## Mindi B

I have really and truly become the crabby old lady who begins every sentence with, "In MY day. . . . "
I know I've banged on about this before, but in MY day, it was possible to buy decent-quality clothing in the $100-$300 price range (and yes, this was when rocks served as currency): a wool sweater, a pair of flannel trousers--even, not infrequently, trend-driven, innovative pieces.  I remember buying a pair of beaded denim jeans (back when those were a thing; dinosaurs still roamed the earth) for just under $200 (which felt like a freakin' fortune at the time).  Now that price point just doesn't exist.  It isn't hard to find The Row quality for four figures, and it isn't hard to find Zara quality for $19.99, but the base price point for what used to be "bridge lines" between the cheap and the haute--your Tibi, your Rag & Bone, your Helmut Lang--are STARTING at almost $400 for a mass-produced sweater.  My ancient neurons simply cannot adjust.  This used to be a 100% cashmere price; now it's "cotton-cashmere"--puh-leez, people, we all know that means 90% cotton--or wool BLENDS (with plenty of acrylic bunged in there).  I know synthetic fibers have come a long way, but I have to believe they are also cheaper to manufacture.  I just can't even.  How can I continue to buy way more sweaters than I need at this rate?  Darn it.  (No pun intended; I don't sew.)


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, I've noticed the same trend. I was at my local Neimans and was disheartened to find that Lafayette 148 clothes were now $2K for leather or cashmere pieces. Vince sweaters at $400-$500. Rebecca Taylor starting at $250 for a sleeveless item. Pricing for bridge lines is reaching the lower end of the Haute lines. I did see two Brunello Cucchinelli sweaters I liked. One one close to $8K and the other was close to $4K!!! It's just a sweater!!!! Who buys this stuff? It's too expensive -- even when it goes on sale.

So I decided that I would be really circumspect about what I buy for Fall. And I love Fall clothes. When I was in NYC earlier in the month, I bought a Morgane Le Fay dress and sweater and a second sweater at MiuMiu. I bought a couple of other small stuff, so I am done for the season.


----------



## ouija board

Don't get me started on clothes! I spent a frustrating four hours shopping for a suit yesterday (about as much fun as shopping for jeans), and the Neimans SA was trying to get me to buy an Armani knit suit, unlined, for over $2000. Wtf??  Granted, it looked fantastic on me, but it needed almost as much tailoring as the much cheaper Banana Republic one that I ended up with. I was surprised that a lot of the high end wool suit pants are unlined. Who wears 100% wool without lining? Scratchy much?


----------



## ck21

OB-I had good luck giving Nordstrom a price range and having them pull items before I got there.  I fell in love with Ted Baker dresses.

I've also had good luck at upscale consignment stores.  High end cashmere and designer pieces for very good prices.  It's just a time commitment to browse....


----------



## ck21

Speaking of consignment--a few weeks ago I bought a bright yellow Louben suit coat for around $15.  Beautiful cut and color.  I had the sleeves shortened and now it is one of my favorite pieces.  Was the perfect pop of color for the interview yesterday.


----------



## Mindi B

I bet that is great on you, ck!  It would look great with your dark hair.  I love pops of yellow.  My favorite go-to yellow is a mustard color.


----------



## Genie27

I'm currently at war with Zara over a $140 navy tweed jacket I bought earlier this month. After one wear, there are three long chunky threads coming out at the seams, and all the edges have threads hanging - I understand distressed, but it looks like I took a tumble in a haystack. They won't take it back as it is deemed customer-damage. They won't take it back at the store, suggested I call the 800 number. The phone rep suggested I email customer care, as they can't take it back either. I haven't heard back from customer care and I doubt I will. 

At 140 bucks, I would have liked to wear it more than once. They disagree.


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> I have really and truly become the crabby old lady who begins every sentence with, "In MY day. . . . "
> I know I've banged on about this before, but in MY day, it was possible to buy decent-quality clothing in the $100-$300 price range (and yes, this was when rocks served as currency): a wool sweater, a pair of flannel trousers--even, not infrequently, trend-driven, innovative pieces.  I remember buying a pair of beaded denim jeans (back when those were a thing; dinosaurs still roamed the earth) for just under $200 (which felt like a freakin' fortune at the time).  Now that price point just doesn't exist.  It isn't hard to find The Row quality for four figures, and it isn't hard to find Zara quality for $19.99, but the base price point for what used to be "bridge lines" between the cheap and the haute--your Tibi, your Rag & Bone, your Helmut Lang--are STARTING at almost $400 for a mass-produced sweater.  My ancient neurons simply cannot adjust.  This used to be a 100% cashmere price; now it's "cotton-cashmere"--puh-leez, people, we all know that means 90% cotton--or wool BLENDS (with plenty of acrylic bunged in there).  I know synthetic fibers have come a long way, but I have to believe they are also cheaper to manufacture.  I just can't even.  How can I continue to buy way more sweaters than I need at this rate?  Darn it.  (No pun intended; I don't sew.)



your day was not a long ago, Mindi! This has happened in the last 6-7 years. I have a rather experienced eye when it comes to quality of wool, silk etc, and often high price of some items does NOT correspond to high quality at all. So even for pieces in the 3-4 digit range, one finds cheap cloth, mostly synthetic, which will pill or snag or won't stand one wear or wash.
I know my style is rather boring, but for the "daily wear" I stick to Max Mara for the most part of my clothes (they aren't cheap, but I never had quality issues), and when I want something a little more trendy, I buy it in super cheap places (Forever21, HM) where at least I have zero expectations on quality. Said that, I've a few pieces from Forever21 and HM that have outlived many other more expensive items.
Go figure. 



ouija board said:


> Don't get me started on clothes! I spent a frustrating four hours shopping for a suit yesterday (about as much fun as shopping for jeans), and the Neimans SA was trying to get me to buy an Armani knit suit, unlined, for over $2000. Wtf??  Granted, it looked fantastic on me, but it needed almost as much tailoring as the much cheaper Banana Republic one that I ended up with. I was surprised that a lot of the high end wool suit pants are unlined. Who wears 100% wool without lining? Scratchy much?



Watch out with Armani! The Giorgio Armani line is great, but the Armani collection is cheaply made, with lower quality materials, and not worth the price IMHO.
I wished I had a decent tailor for alternations in DC. They must be out there, I guess!


----------



## MadMadCat

Genie27 said:


> I'm currently at war with Zara over a $140 navy tweed jacket I bought earlier this month. After one wear, there are three long chunky threads coming out at the seams, and all the edges have threads hanging - I understand distressed, but it looks like I took a tumble in a haystack. They won't take it back as it is deemed customer-damage. They won't take it back at the store, suggested I call the 800 number. The phone rep suggested I email customer care, as they can't take it back either. I haven't heard back from customer care and I doubt I will.
> 
> At 140 bucks, I would have liked to wear it more than once. They disagree.



I'm with you. Zara is not that cheap, but their quality is equivalent to much cheaper brands. Too bad some of their items are so cute!!! It is hard to resist and every time I give in, I end up regretting it...


----------



## Genie27

They suggested I take it back to the store. This would be amusing, if I didn't work in a customer-service oriented environment.


----------



## csshopper

It happens at all price points these days. I work out with a Personal Trainer and do fitness classes, have for about 8 years. (No, I'm not thin. I'm a lumpy little old lady with scoliosis thrown in, but I'm a fit little old lady.)  When I work out I do not "glow", I do not perspire, I sweat....So for years and years I have purchased Land's End cotton tees in a rainbow of bright colors for my work out sessions because they are so cheap they are easily replaceable. I do, however, recycle some of them into my yard work, painting etc tees. Therefore, I have some with a "history" and I can categorically state tee shirts from even 5 years ago are much much better even in their currently battered state than what is currently being sold. Overall the cotton is thinner, the hems are cheaply done, and the once nicely finished necklines, with smoothly sewn rolled cotton,  have been replaced by some sleazy material that looks stretched out before it's even worn. I have shared this information previously with the vendor, but, alas, my latest order seems to indicate to no avail. 

Mindi, recently I was on a plane seated next to 2 young men who struck up a conversation. One lamented to the other that he missed "the old days" and the other replied  "yeah, it's not like the 70's and 80's for sure."  I couldn't help it and burst our laughing then shared with them that my perspective of the "good old days" predated theirs by about 2-3 decades.


----------



## ouija board

$140 is a lot for an "inexpensive" brand! Hopefully they stop bouncing you back and forth and get this resolved!

MadMadCat, good to know about the Armani Collection! I was surprised that neither the jacket nor skirt were lined, and I had to fiddle with the shoulder pads to keep them from being visible through the fabric. 

Ck, I'll check out Nordstroms. Our store doesn't have the best variety of designers. Mostly contemporary and athletic wear. Congrats on the good job interview!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ck21

Not super trendy, but LL Bean still has great quality on basics and stand behind everything forever.  I love their flannels for our crisp fall days.


----------



## MadMadCat

ouija board said:


> $140 is a lot for an "inexpensive" brand! Hopefully they stop bouncing you back and forth and get this resolved!
> 
> MadMadCat, good to know about the Armani Collection! I was surprised that neither the jacket nor skirt were lined, and I had to fiddle with the shoulder pads to keep them from being visible through the fabric.
> 
> Ck, I'll check out Nordstroms. Our store doesn't have the best variety of designers. Mostly contemporary and athletic wear. Congrats on the good job interview!! Fingers crossed for you!



Yep, i am so annoyed with upscale designers that decide to slap their name on a cheaply made second line without reducing the prices substantially!  Armani is particularly bad about this.

I like Bruno Magli shoes. A few years ago i noticed that the "made in italy" in some models was gone from the preminent position inside the shoe. After some in depth analysis i found that there was a tiny "made in EU" stamp hidden under the liner. I asked about it and the SA said "yes, they are producing a slightly cheaper line in another european country now, but we have a lot of faithful clients who aren't happy about that". 
Sure enough, the following year everything was made in italy again. At least someone listened...


----------



## MadMadCat

ck21 said:


> Not super trendy, but LL Bean still has great quality on basics and stand behind everything forever.  I love their flannels for our crisp fall days.



YES! Dh has an LL bean fleece he loves, i washed it hundreds of times and it still looks new!


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> Not super trendy, but LL Bean still has great quality on basics and stand behind everything forever.  I love their flannels for our crisp fall days.


Love LL Bean and visiting their store on a trip to Maine was fun.  Currently a 20% off sale going on and I plan to add to my flannel collection also.

Re: the job. Sending vibes that things "work" out for you, ck. Have the impression you could take on a new assignment like the one proposed and "run" with it. In our lifetimes we spend so many hours at work, and as working moms, have added responsibilities to juggle, so having employment that is enjoyable and rewarding is important. Sounds like the current situation continues to be less than ideal and this sounds like a great opportunity.


----------



## eagle1002us

ck21 said:


> Speaking of consignment--a few weeks ago I bought a bright yellow Louben suit coat for around $15.  Beautiful cut and color.  I had the sleeves shortened and now it is one of my favorite pieces.  Was the perfect pop of color for the interview yesterday.


Classy!   I am fond of yellow, too.   I see recent fashion pix  on line of women wearing yellow garments.   They look great.  And I bet you looked confident.  And you _really_ know how to shop!


----------



## eagle1002us

ouija board said:


> $140 is a lot for an "inexpensive" brand! Hopefully they stop bouncing you back and forth and get this resolved!
> 
> MadMadCat, good to know about the Armani Collection! I was surprised that neither the jacket nor skirt were lined, and I had to fiddle with the shoulder pads to keep them from being visible through the fabric.
> 
> Ck, I'll check out Nordstroms. Our store doesn't have the best variety of designers. Mostly contemporary and athletic wear. Congrats on the good job interview!! Fingers crossed for you!


Nordies has carried Louben in larger sizes for some time so they probably carry it routinely in various sizes.


----------



## eagle1002us

csshopper said:


> It happens at all price points these days. I work out with a Personal Trainer and do fitness classes, have for about 8 years. (No, I'm not thin. I'm a lumpy little old lady with scoliosis thrown in, but I'm a fit little old lady.)  When I work out I do not "glow", I do not perspire, I sweat....So for years and years I have purchased Land's End cotton tees in a rainbow of bright colors for my work out sessions because they are so cheap they are easily replaceable. I do, however, recycle some of them into my yard work, painting etc tees. Therefore, I have some with a "history" and I can categorically state tee shirts from even 5 years ago are much much better even in their currently battered state than what is currently being sold. Overall the cotton is thinner, the hems are cheaply done, and the once nicely finished necklines, with smoothly sewn rolled cotton,  have been replaced by some sleazy material that looks stretched out before it's even worn. I have shared this information previously with the vendor, but, alas, my latest order seems to indicate to no avail.
> 
> Mindi, recently I was on a plane seated next to 2 young men who struck up a conversation. One lamented to the other that he missed "the old days" and the other replied  "yeah, it's not like the 70's and 80's for sure."  I couldn't help it and burst our laughing then shared with them that my perspective of the "good old days" predated theirs by about 2-3 decades.



As a rule I do appreciate the spandex often added to clothing these days.   It promotes a sleek look for the most part.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Mindi, I've noticed the same trend. I was at my local Neimans and was disheartened to find that Lafayette 148 clothes were now $2K for leather or cashmere pieces. Vince sweaters at $400-$500. Rebecca Taylor starting at $250 for a sleeveless item. Pricing for bridge lines is reaching the lower end of the Haute lines. I did see two Brunello Cucchinelli sweaters I liked. One one close to $8K and the other was close to $4K!!! It's just a sweater!!!! Who buys this stuff? It's too expensive -- even when it goes on sale.
> 
> So I decided that I would be really circumspect about what I buy for Fall. And I love Fall clothes. When I was in NYC earlier in the month, I bought a Morgane Le Fay dress and sweater and a second sweater at MiuMiu. I bought a couple of other small stuff, so I am done for the season.


I really like L-148 clothes.  Last year's fall collection was great.   I guess a colorful season  has to be followed by black, black, black.    I noticed the price increases for L-148.   I won't be getting much this season from them (not that I need more clothes).


----------



## ck21

eagle1002us said:


> Nordies has carried Louben in larger sizes for some time so they probably carry it routinely in various sizes.



An SA at Nordstrom told me Louben went out of business.


----------



## etoupebirkin

CK, keeping fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> Mindi, I've noticed the same trend. I was at my local Neimans and was disheartened to find that Lafayette 148 clothes were now $2K for leather or cashmere pieces. Vince sweaters at $400-$500. Rebecca Taylor starting at $250 for a sleeveless item. Pricing for bridge lines is reaching the lower end of the Haute lines. I did see two Brunello Cucchinelli sweaters I liked. One one close to $8K and the other was close to $4K!!! It's just a sweater!!!! Who buys this stuff? It's too expensive -- even when it goes on sale.
> 
> So I decided that I would be really circumspect about what I buy for Fall. And I love Fall clothes. When I was in NYC earlier in the month, I bought a Morgane Le Fay dress and sweater and a second sweater at MiuMiu. I bought a couple of other small stuff, so I am done for the season.



I always think the same thing EB...who actually buys this stuff??!  I've decided to just buy one or two nice pieces of clothing that I love and be done.  I already have enough so don't need too much anyway.


----------



## chaneljewel

Good vibes to you ck!!


----------



## Mindi B

And you know, chanel and EB, you've hit on one of the key issues: There is too great a supply of clothing at too high a price point, it DOESN'T sell, and it goes on sale.  A lot.  So savvy shoppers learn to wait for the inevitable sales.  Which means there is even more unsold, overpriced merchandise hanging around.  It's a vicious cycle for the retailers and manufacturers, yet they don't seem to learn.  "Sensibly" priced, good-quality lines ARE selling out at full price (Everlane is doing well, & Other Stories, Cos Stores--both European--also seem to be thriving).  Well, yet again, if only the world would read the Hermes Chat thread, all would be well.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I agree with you all on designer clothes.  If you wait till the end of the season, and choose well, there are some very nice things reasonably prices that are timeless.  For me, choosing classics is key.


----------



## Mindi B

I love me some trendy stuff, but it IS tricky.  I really don't want to support fast fashion, since I do believe that it is unfair to its workers and damaging to the environment.  Not okay.  But buying too many trend-driven pieces at designer prices is also not practical for me.  So I am a big discount shopper.  The Internet has made it possible not only to seek the best price on an item on the global stage, but also to browse some large-scale discounters of past season merchandise--and with some patience, since there are very, very few truly "first time ever" trends, I can find on-trend stuff from seasons past.  Sometimes way past.  So that works.  And there's a bit of a challenge element to it, too.  Ah, THAT's a thing now?  Well, let's see what I can drum up from the off-price vendors!  
My other long-term goal is to continue to clarify my personal style.  It's been a long time coming, but I think I'm getting there.  My style probably won't be neatly classifiable in one or two words, but even if I have to cobble together some sort of pushmi-pullyu (Dr. Doolittle, anyone?) portmanteau of a concept (Boho, edgy, modern-vintage androgyny?), I'll get there.  And that will be a great help in deciding what is worthy of a splurge and what isn't.
And there is no reason why anyone should care about my shopping habits.  Oh, well, I'm hitting Post Reply anyway.


----------



## Genie27

I'm always curious about people's style evolution. It's interesting to see how different people wear the same item so differently based on their own style. And being new the H leather and colours I'm trying to figure out what would work for me. 

That's an expensive lesson to learn via trial/error so I'm hoping you ladies can help me figure it out a bit more before I look seriously. 

So far, I learned that the bright bleu paon is gorgeous on the J, but I may not have liked it as much, long term on a B/K. (Am I glad I didn't get offered a bright B/K this summer?) For those I'm now leaning more to a darker colour - purple/dark blue/dark pink/red. A cold colour for sure. Probably not black or browns, but a dark cold grey may work. I only have one black handbag and its for evening, rarely used. 

I was so surprised that I liked the Etain toolbox more than the Colvert. St Cyr didn't work on me either. 

The bright orange bolide was also a no go. I'm actually a bit confused because I was so sure I'd like Colvert but maybe I was imagining it on my similar toned winter coat where it would disappear, and the Etain would have popped. 

Any hoo....tldr; do you match or contrast your bag to your outfit? What about when you have an H scarf/shawl as well as gloves/hat  plus jewelry etc to coordinate. How does it all go together?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Just saw a story on CBS news about a man knocking over a woman and stealing her bike in Eagle Point, Oregan.  A man on his horse happened to be riding into the Walmart parking lot where the incident occured.  He chased after him, lassoed the thief, and tied him to a tree before calling 911.  If you can find the story, it's definitely worth a read.


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> Just saw a story on CBS news about a man knocking over a woman and stealing her bike in Eagle Point, Oregan.  A man on his horse happened to be riding into the Walmart parking lot where the incident occured.  He chased after him, lassoed the thief, and tied him to a tree before calling 911.  If you can find the story, it's definitely worth a read.



CG- thanks for calling attention to it. Great story. Love his attitude, so matter of fact, saddled up, roped the bad guy because it was the right thing to do,  waited till the law arrived, then went on home to see his kids.


----------



## Mindi B

A modern Lone Ranger.  We need a few more of those.  Was his horse white?


----------



## etoupebirkin

I remember seeing this story too. It restores your faith in human decency and bravery.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fiasco of the day:  I went to the Philadelphia Orchestra's opening night gala concert that didn't happen. Everyone was seated and waiting for the concert to begin, and then the announcement was made that the musicians just went on strike.  The dinner party went on as planned while the musicians, who deserved the dinner, walked on the picket line.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

But orange is still the happiest color.


----------



## pursecrzy

Was the food good?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3480837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiasco of the day:  I went to the Philadelphia Orchestra's opening night gala concert that didn't happen. Everyone was seated and waiting for the concert to begin, and then the announcement was made that the musicians just went on strike.  The dinner party went on as planned while the musicians, who deserved the dinner, walked on the picket line.



The look of the room is beautiful. What a shame. I hope the strike is resolved soon.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

MadMadCat said:


> Because shampoos that aren't clear contain moisturizing agents, and their ability to remove the grease is reduced (they are "greasy" themselves).


Oh .  I learn so many things here.  Thanks!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Mindi B said:


> Hermes24, if you and your stylist ever perfect that single-digit-dress-size cut, patent it!  I think there will be high demand!


I wouldn't be able to afford her any more!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Mindi B said:


> I have really and truly become the crabby old lady who begins every sentence with, "In MY day. . . . "
> I know I've banged on about this before, but in MY day, it was possible to buy decent-quality clothing in the $100-$300 price range (and yes, this was when rocks served as currency): a wool sweater, a pair of flannel trousers--even, not infrequently, trend-driven, innovative pieces.  I remember buying a pair of beaded denim jeans (back when those were a thing; dinosaurs still roamed the earth) for just under $200 (which felt like a freakin' fortune at the time).  Now that price point just doesn't exist.  It isn't hard to find The Row quality for four figures, and it isn't hard to find Zara quality for $19.99, but the base price point for what used to be "bridge lines" between the cheap and the haute--your Tibi, your Rag & Bone, your Helmut Lang--are STARTING at almost $400 for a mass-produced sweater.  My ancient neurons simply cannot adjust.  This used to be a 100% cashmere price; now it's "cotton-cashmere"--puh-leez, people, we all know that means 90% cotton--or wool BLENDS (with plenty of acrylic bunged in there).  I know synthetic fibers have come a long way, but I have to believe they are also cheaper to manufacture.  I just can't even.  How can I continue to buy way more sweaters than I need at this rate?  Darn it.  (No pun intended; I don't sew.)


We must be similiar in age!


----------



## Mindi B

I think a lot of us are in the same general age group, though there's a nice mix here on Chat--from moms of young children to grandmothers.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

pursecrzy said:


> Was the food good?


Hi, pursecrzy!  The food was great.  Excellent Champagne, too.


----------



## pursecrzy

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, pursecrzy!  The food was great.  Excellent Champagne, too.



Sounds like a great evening! Minus the striking orchestra of course.


----------



## Mindi B

I am overdoing it on the nutritious eating.  Half a cinnamon roll for breakfast, skipped lunch, DH is making poutine for dinner.  Seriously, at this rate I'll end up too healthy, which can't be good for you.


----------



## pursecrzy

*whispers* I've never had poutine. 

I've indulged in tea, chicken broth and Arrowroots today. Wheeee!


----------



## Mindi B

Are you okay, pursey?  That sounds like the diet of someone with a gastric illness.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi.... Poutine!!!!

I took DD shopping today for med school interview outfits. We found a black sheath dress and a black/gray lightweight wool cropped jacket at Ann Taylor. Next up was J. Crew and a dress that has an ivory silk tiny polka dot top with a black crepe "skirt". I did splurge on her and get her black Chanel sling back pumps. They have the perfect 1.5 to 2" heel. It is her birthday tomorrow.


----------



## pursecrzy

Yeah Mindi. My GI tract is very sensitive to stress and I'm trying to avoid antibiotics.


----------



## etoupebirkin

pursecrzy said:


> *whispers* I've never had poutine.
> 
> I've indulged in tea, chicken broth and Arrowroots today. Wheeee!



Purses, you need to remedy that. Find a good place. It's divine comfort food at its best...when it's good. I bet Mr. Mindi makes a mean Poutine.


----------



## pursecrzy

EB, it's the gravy that's always stopped me. Too many years of seeing nasty cafeteria fries with gravy.


----------



## Mindi B

pursey, take good care of your insides.  EB, what a lovely day for you and DD!  I'm sure the outfits will give her a boost as she heads into her interviews.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, her first interview is Tuesday. Gonna request lots O' Chat lady vibes.


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> Mindi, her first interview is Tuesday. Gonna request lots O' Chat lady vibes.


 eb, getting ~~~~ them ~~~~~ warmed up and ready for a Tuesday launch. Those outfits sound professional and feminine. What a lovely day all around!


----------



## Mindi B

She'll have those vibes, EB, but I think she's got what it takes all on her own.  She sounds like an impressive young woman.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

etoupebirkin said:


> Mindi.... Poutine!!!!
> 
> I took DD shopping today for med school interview outfits. We found a black sheath dress and a black/gray lightweight wool cropped jacket at Ann Taylor. Next up was J. Crew and a dress that has an ivory silk tiny polka dot top with a black crepe "skirt". I did splurge on her and get her black Chanel sling back pumps. They have the perfect 1.5 to 2" heel. It is her birthday tomorrow.


Happy Bithday to your DD. Everything sounds so gorgeous!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

etoupebirkin said:


> Mindi, her first interview is Tuesday. Gonna request lots O' Chat lady vibes.


Ok!  Anytime.  Sending positive vibes from my corner!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happy New Year to all peeps who are celebrating. L'Shana Tovah!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Good vibes to your DD, EB.  I'm sure she will shine!!


----------



## Oryx816

JulesB68 said:


> A few posts lately have been related to headspace issues and I was wondering if anyone could help me to try and understand a SIL issue? She is not the easiest of people at the best of times, but she is now making my DB's life a complete misery. I don't even pretend to know where it all started, but she seems to be wanting a divorce without actually ever having any grounds for it and is hell bent on creating the right situation now. My DB has even had other dads at the school gate tell him that she has been in tears at the school, telling the other mums that he's done all sorts that are completely untrue. The latest thing we found out was that a friend had recommended a book called "Why Does He Do That?: Inside the minds of angry & controlling men", a book about abusive men, something he most emphatically isn't. Angry, yes, because she knows how to push all the right buttons to goad him, but controlling, no! He's ultimately lazy and most definitely doesn't possess the stamina to keep up mind games that that would require. However, she most definitely does. There have been references to how she controlled her family when she was growing up, basically making life a misery for them if she didn't get what she wanted. There have also been suggestions that every time one of her friends is going through something bad she has to come up with examples of where DB has done the same to her or worse, even if she has to fabricate it.
> We have no idea what her endgame is, as separation doesn't seem to benefit her in anyway and would make her life more difficult than it is now. She has never supported DB in his career but was quite happy to be a SAHM.  Money wasn't exactly tight but they weren't rolling in it either, but she never cooked for him, wouldn't iron his shirts and had a cleaner. A little while ago he was made redundant and has only just recently got a new job. Despite it being crucial now that he focusses on this new (full-time) job, she is still insisting that he should do 50% of the childcare, leaving work early to pick up the kids from school etc. He has always been a brilliant dad, and does loads with them, including coaching his son's soccer team (& the other parents are full of praise for all he does with them). I should point out that she got a part-time job recently and is working Tue-Thu, but can't do anything on Monday or Friday because she's preparing for/recovering from working the other 3 days. From a money point of view, he would be in a better position to earn more for the family.
> The situation is affecting the children and my nephew has had a lot of time off school sick, which we feel has been brought about by stress in the family home. She has started arguments with DB and when nephew has tried to leave the room has made him sit there and witness argument.
> Everyone around her (family & friends) have been told so many things that DB has supposedly done that they all now believe her, and despite him previously having a very good relationship with his in-laws, the situation has now soured to the point where he feels he can't visit them, which will make the holidays really difficult.
> I would like to talk to her, but DH and my family don't think that would help him. But I feel sitting back is just allowing her to walk all over our family, and she is making everyone so unhappy & worried for my DB.
> Sorry for the long and rambling post!



Jules, I am normally more of a lurker in the chat threads, but is had to reply when I saw this.  My husband's ex wife started out like what you are describing here.  They have been divorced for over fifteen years and she has done everything she can to paint him in a negative light with business associates, friends, family.....anyone.  Inserting herself in our lives is a full time job for her.  People like this are an illogical, dishonest, unpredictable and relentless force of destruction.  They will research laws high and low so they can create and manipulate situations to their advantage.  They are not reasonable in any way.  

You have received some sage advice here, the best of which is to keep meticulous notes and documentation.  I cannot emphasize this enough.  I don't know if your SIL will go to the extremes that our hellion has (and I hope she doesn't) but I assure you, I wouldn't wish this on anyone, because it is extremely difficult to maintain your sanity and composure.  

Best of luck to you and your family.


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> Wishing you and your family all the best, etoile.  Dealing with this issue re my parents is proving to be one of the hardest things I've ever had to do.



Many thanks, Mindi. So sorry you've had such a rough time with this, sending best wishes.


----------



## ouija board

A little late, but still sending vibes to EB's DD for her med school interview ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ I'm sure she did great!


----------



## ck21

Good morning beautiful ladies!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Good morning, lovely ck!  Is Collin still enjoying school?  And no further encounters with vampire child?


----------



## lulilu

Whoa, chat is so quiet.  Hope everyone is well, surviving the storm (if you are in it's path) and having a good weekend.


----------



## Mindi B

Hey, lulilu!  I'm in your area, so just hunkered inside on this grey weekend.  Trying to motivate myself to vacuum.  Whee.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I have a leak in my roof.    Spent the night mopping.  So not fun!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, BIG phooey, CG!  Can you get someone out promptly to address it?  Did you step in an indoor puddle or did the awful sound of interior dripping alert you?  I've experienced both.  It stinks.
Sending dry thoughts your way!


----------



## Mindi B

EB, any updates on your DD?  Hope all is going well for her with her interviews.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, it was the drip, drip, drip that alerted to me to what was to come.  Can't get anyone out until Thursday, but thankfully, it's supposed to be sunny all week.


----------



## etoupebirkin

It's not been a wonderful week Chez eb either.

On Tuesday, I drove DD to her med school interview in downtown DC. We left the house close to 2 hours early for the appointment. We should have made it with about an hour to spare. I got her there exactly at 9:15 when she had to be there. I was having heart palpitations by the end. DD got there on time, but did not think that she clicked with her med school faculty interviewer. So, she did not think she did well.

The more troubling issue is with DS. He asked us for $ on Tuesday night because he had to move from his current apartment. Evidently someone was shot there and his roommates no longer felt safe there. So I Paypal-ed him $500. Wednesday, he said the $ would not arrive in time and could I write a check and deposit it into his account online. He gave me his account information and password. So I wrote him a check and deposited it. While I was in his account, I looked for the pending PayPal deposit. What I found was that my son was not making the money he said he was making. He's making less than minimum wage because it's a commission only sales job.

He also asked me to make him a care package. I view this as a call for help.

DH and I have had reservations about this job from the start. The company is structured _a great deal like a pyramid scheme._ He's been there 3+ years and he has not had a promotion. They keep stringing him along, and they give him bad territories and take away the good people he recruits. He also lives with his boss and another person who he works with.

At this point it feels like he's in a cult.

He's been isolated from family and friends
They give him promises of having his own business
He works six days per week, 12 to 15 hour days, so he is exhausted and does not have perspective
In March, he turns 26 and will lose his health insurance.

I spoke to DH and he talked to DS. I spoke to him the following evening. I told him how I felt about the job. That he would never get promoted and get his own business with this company. I implored him to come home, get some rest and perspective. We will get him a career counselor. We will help get back on track, if he wants to go back to school, we'll pay for it. BUT, I told him the money I sent him was the last $ he'd get if he stayed at that job. I also want him to give me a firm date when he'll quit if he does not get promoted.

His response to me was that he did not have a Plan B. He wanted to stay at this job because he wanted to be his own boss. I told him I understood this desire,  but there are better ways to achieve this goal. His attitude is a bit immature.

While all this is happening, DH is out of town taking very stressful depositions.

DH thinks that (hopefully) our words will sink in. We are going to fly him home for Thanksgiving and the family will work on him too.

I have lost sleep, my appetite and energy over this.

Sorry for the rambling, long response.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Today, I made a banana bread, brownies and bacon chocolate chip cookies to send DS. I want to show him I love him and i care.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, EB, I am so sorry.  Especially about DS.  I completely understand your worries, and I so hope he will correct course. It is so scary and painful to see people we love make bad choices.  You know you can't make him see the light, but keep pitching common sense, keep loving him, and know that the Peeps' thoughts are with you. 

CG, heck and darnation.  Thank goodness for a sunny spell.  Hugs to you, too!


----------



## MadMadCat

etoupebirkin said:


> It's not been a wonderful week Chez eb either.
> 
> On Tuesday, I drove DD to her med school interview in downtown DC. We left the house close to 2 hours early for the appointment. We should have made it with about an hour to spare. I got her there exactly at 9:15 when she had to be there. I was having heart palpitations by the end. DD got there on time, but did not think that she clicked with her med school faculty interviewer. So, she did not think she did well.
> 
> The more troubling issue is with DS. He asked us for $ on Tuesday night because he had to move from his current apartment. Evidently someone was shot there and his roommates no longer felt safe there. So I Paypal-ed him $500. Wednesday, he said the $ would not arrive in time and could I write a check and deposit it into his account online. He gave me his account information and password. So I wrote him a check and deposited it. While I was in his account, I looked for the pending PayPal deposit. What I found was that my son was not making the money he said he was making. He's making less than minimum wage because it's a commission only sales job.
> 
> He also asked me to make him a care package. I view this as a call for help.
> 
> DH and I have had reservations about this job from the start. The company is structured _a great deal like a pyramid scheme._ He's been there 3+ years and he has not had a promotion. They keep stringing him along, and they give him bad territories and take away the good people he recruits. He also lives with his boss and another person who he works with.
> 
> At this point it feels like he's in a cult.
> 
> He's been isolated from family and friends
> They give him promises of having his own business
> He works six days per week, 12 to 15 hour days, so he is exhausted and does not have perspective
> In March, he turns 26 and will lose his health insurance.
> 
> I spoke to DH and he talked to DS. I spoke to him the following evening. I told him how I felt about the job. That he would never get promoted and get his own business with this company. I implored him to come home, get some rest and perspective. We will get him a career counselor. We will help get back on track, if he wants to go back to school, we'll pay for it. BUT, I told him the money I sent him was the last $ he'd get if he stayed at that job. I also want him to give me a firm date when he'll quit if he does not get promoted.
> 
> His response to me was that he did not have a Plan B. He wanted to stay at this job because he wanted to be his own boss. I told him I understood this desire,  but there are better ways to achieve this goal. His attitude is a bit immature.
> 
> While all this is happening, DH is out of town taking very stressful depositions.
> 
> DH thinks that (hopefully) our words will sink in. We are going to fly him home for Thanksgiving and the family will work on him too.
> 
> I have lost sleep, my appetite and energy over this.
> 
> Sorry for the rambling, long response.



I am so very sorry about the position in which your son is. It must be hard, at his age, to accept the idea that he lost three years bending backward for nothing. It takes more courage to ask for help and accept defeat than keeping the status-quo.

Of course, it is difficult for you as well, since it is not clear how to provide help that does not make him feel as he failed. Pride is a funny thing.

If i may, the fact he lives with his boss is weird and possibly quite poisonous. That should be the first change no matter what...

I truly hope that - once he has to analyze the situation objectively and on his own - he can see that he has plenty of options.


----------



## scarf1

Mindi B said:


> Oh, EB, I am so sorry.  Especially about DS.  I completely understand your worries, and I so hope he will correct course. It is so scary and painful to see people we love make bad choices.  You know you can't make him see the light, but keep pitching common sense, keep loving him, and know that the Peeps' thoughts are with you.
> 
> CG, heck and darnation.  Thank goodness for a sunny spell.  Hugs to you, too!


+ 1


----------



## etoupebirkin

I don't view this as wasted time for him. He learned _how to sell, how to recruit, manage and supervise people_. It's just that he won't learn anything more from this job. This job is in no way a reflection of his abilities. He is an extremely capable young man. He could be doing so much more with his talents. He is fluent in Russian and has taken Mandarin Chinese. I told him Marriott and Hilton are based in the DC area. With some additional training, he could work anywhere in the world... And that's one in a Kajillion opportunities he could have when loses the blinders that he currently wears.

Mindi, it is painful to see people we love make bad choices. I just want to shake him and give him a hug.


----------



## Mindi B

I know, EB. I think you are right on when you describe this current job as cult-like, which is very worrisome.  Even the most intelligent and competent individual can be taken in by the right combination of personal naivete and desire, plus external cunning.  I really hope that getting your DS away from the current environment will allow him to more accurately assess the circumstances.  Do keep us posted as you can and as you feel appropriate.  I am thinking about your family.  I really do believe that given your son's fundamental abilities and the support and resources of his family, this will turn out okay.  But it's surely upsetting to go through.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, EB, what a stressful week!  It's so hard to see your child struggle.  But, I know DS will find his path.  You and DH have given him a wonderful start in life, and are amazing role models.  Sometimes, they just have to work it out for themselves.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I'm always curious about people's style evolution. It's interesting to see how different people wear the same item so differently based on their own style. And being new the H leather and colours I'm trying to figure out what would work for me.
> 
> That's an expensive lesson to learn via trial/error so I'm hoping you ladies can help me figure it out a bit more before I look seriously.
> 
> So far, I learned that the bright bleu paon is gorgeous on the J, but I may not have liked it as much, long term on a B/K. (Am I glad I didn't get offered a bright B/K this summer?) For those I'm now leaning more to a darker colour - purple/dark blue/dark pink/red. A cold colour for sure. Probably not black or browns, but a dark cold grey may work. I only have one black handbag and its for evening, rarely used.
> 
> I was so surprised that I liked the Etain toolbox more than the Colvert. St Cyr didn't work on me either.
> 
> The bright orange bolide was also a no go. I'm actually a bit confused because I was so sure I'd like Colvert but maybe I was imagining it on my similar toned winter coat where it would disappear, and the Etain would have popped.
> 
> Any hoo....tldr; do you match or contrast your bag to your outfit? What about when you have an H scarf/shawl as well as gloves/hat  plus jewelry etc to coordinate. How does it all go together?


I have bags (not H) that I can coordinate with my outfit but i don't use one of those purse pouches to make transferring from one bag to another easier.   So the reality is that I mismatch.   My prussian blue K doesn't really have an outfit it can lean on.   IRL, in use,  the color turned out to be rather dark so I treat it as a neutral.  I think colvert is somewhat the same color and darkness.   Is it *@Pocketbook Pup that* has the colvert K?  She has definitely (in marketing jargon) "exploited" the potential of that color so the bag becomes much more exciting to use, as opposed to being just a neutral.   That's the way to do it.  I made a point of getting 3 HS to harmonize with a coral dress and now I enjoy the dress much more than any others in my closet.


----------



## lulilu

EB, I swear that since they are grown, I worry about our children more.  I know your DS will come around.  But I know the feeling of losing sleep and my appetite with worry on occasion over the years.  As a mom, I would do anything to protect them.  But since they're grown, I have to sit back and let them live and learn.  Things have a way of working out.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> It's not been a wonderful week Chez eb either.
> 
> On Tuesday, I drove DD to her med school interview in downtown DC. We left the house close to 2 hours early for the appointment. We should have made it with about an hour to spare. I got her there exactly at 9:15 when she had to be there. I was having heart palpitations by the end. DD got there on time, but did not think that she clicked with her med school faculty interviewer. So, she did not think she did well.
> 
> The more troubling issue is with DS. He asked us for $ on Tuesday night because he had to move from his current apartment. Evidently someone was shot there and his roommates no longer felt safe there. So I Paypal-ed him $500. Wednesday, he said the $ would not arrive in time and could I write a check and deposit it into his account online. He gave me his account information and password. So I wrote him a check and deposited it. While I was in his account, I looked for the pending PayPal deposit. What I found was that my son was not making the money he said he was making. He's making less than minimum wage because it's a commission only sales job.
> 
> He also asked me to make him a care package. I view this as a call for help.
> 
> DH and I have had reservations about this job from the start. The company is structured _a great deal like a pyramid scheme._ He's been there 3+ years and he has not had a promotion. They keep stringing him along, and they give him bad territories and take away the good people he recruits. He also lives with his boss and another person who he works with.
> 
> At this point it feels like he's in a cult.
> 
> He's been isolated from family and friends
> They give him promises of having his own business
> He works six days per week, 12 to 15 hour days, so he is exhausted and does not have perspective
> In March, he turns 26 and will lose his health insurance.
> 
> I spoke to DH and he talked to DS. I spoke to him the following evening. I told him how I felt about the job. That he would never get promoted and get his own business with this company. I implored him to come home, get some rest and perspective. We will get him a career counselor. We will help get back on track, if he wants to go back to school, we'll pay for it. BUT, I told him the money I sent him was the last $ he'd get if he stayed at that job. I also want him to give me a firm date when he'll quit if he does not get promoted.
> 
> His response to me was that he did not have a Plan B. He wanted to stay at this job because he wanted to be his own boss. I told him I understood this desire,  but there are better ways to achieve this goal. His attitude is a bit immature.
> 
> While all this is happening, DH is out of town taking very stressful depositions.
> 
> DH thinks that (hopefully) our words will sink in. We are going to fly him home for Thanksgiving and the family will work on him too.
> 
> I have lost sleep, my appetite and energy over this.
> 
> Sorry for the rambling, long response.


Of course, med school or any interview depends on how the OTHER candidates do, too.   They might not be so great.  I know of someone who burst into tears at her interview at her most desired school.  But she got in somewhere, spent two years there and then transferred to her most desired school.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Am having an insomniac night. Just to let you know. Bacon Chocolate Chip Cookies are da bomb. I made an ice cream sandwich with said cookies and Talenti Vanilla Bean ice cream. DH and I shared, while we watched the debate.

Needless to say, the ice cream sandwich was the highlight of the evening.


----------



## nycmom

Oh eb how stressful, I am so sorry!
And cg good luck with the roof! 
I will be thinking about both of you...


----------



## pursecrzy

EB, so sorry to hear about DS work situation. 

Turkey day up here! Need to get the bird in the oven. Gobble gobble.


----------



## Mindi B

Happy Thanksgiving, pursey!


----------



## pursecrzy

Turkey is cooking. Need to make dessert now.


----------



## Mindi B

What are we having for dessert?


----------



## pursecrzy

Apple cranberry crisp. Topping is made with ground walnuts, brown sugar and butter. Between a gluten free guest and DMs oatmeal allergy dessert is a challenge. There's also vanilla ice cream and salted caramel truffle ice cream.


----------



## pursecrzy

This one

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/dried-cranberry-and-apple-crisp-11127

I add a whole lot of cinnamon to the apple mixture. Instead of flour I use ground nuts. Thankfully no one has a nut allergy! In the past I've used pistachios but used walnuts this year.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, YUM!  And SALTED CARAMEL TRUFFLE ICE CREAM?!  I'm on my way.


----------



## chaneljewel

CG, hope your roof issue gets solved.  So annoying I'm sure.

EB, dealing with grown kids is hard as they're still your "child" but need to be treated as a grown up.  Giving your love and support is what ds needs.  He's learned good values and work ethic so will find his way.  You and DH Have been good role models.  It's so hard letting our kids learn things the hard way.  My mom used to tell me that I'd always be her child when I'd complain that she was treating me like a child...now I know what she meant.  

Your DD probably did much better with her interview than she thought.  Good vibes are still sent her way!!

Yummy food pc!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I sent DS the care package today. I wrote him a note that said that DH and I LOVED him. I am giving him time to let what DH and I said to him sink in. I do not want to continually harangue him as that will do not do anyone any good.

I'm just trying to be the best Mom I can be.


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> I sent DS the care package today. I wrote him a note that said that DH and I LOVED him. I am giving him time to let what DH and I said to him sink in. I do not want to continually harangue him as that will do not do anyone any good.
> 
> I'm just trying to be the best Mom I can be.



EB- you are the best Mom. Others have said it eloquently, he has the best possible foundation thanks to his parents and will come out of this OK. 

Even though they are in their 40's, I also feel your pain, still worry sometimes about both DS and DD, and the fact they do not live locally makes it harder.


----------



## lulilu

Good move and good restraint, EB.  I would have had to hold myself back from trying to say more.  You and DH are good parents and when he comes home for Thanksgiving, your loving family will help him see the next right step.


----------



## ck21

Checking in, sending vibes!


----------



## Mindi B

Hi, ck!  Oiled the wooden kitchen cabinetry today!  Never a dull moment in Mindi-land.


----------



## pursecrzy

Woo hoo! Another exciting day at Chez Mindi!


----------



## Mindi B

You don't know the half of it, pursey.  I fed dogs (multiple times), I did laundry, I called my mother. . . It is NUTS around here.


----------



## pursecrzy

LOL! How do you stand the excitement?


----------



## lulilu

Sounds busy, Mindi.  And a lot like my week.


----------



## pursecrzy

Yesterday, it took me 4x longer to get to work due to traffic chaos. I'd be overjoyed to have a quiet day at home compared to that hell.


----------



## Mindi B

Traffic is the pits.  Infuriating.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, and today I plan to reseal my kitchen counters!!!  Yes, you read that right.  I know, I know, you're all jealous.  Don't hate, people; we can't all be fabulous.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I think I'm getting old. I gleefully went to bed last night at 8:00 PM. I'm fighting a cold, took some NyQuil and zonked out for 11 hours. And I want to do it again.


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> I think I'm getting old. I gleefully went to bed last night at 8:00 PM. I'm fighting a cold, took some NyQuil and zonked out for 11 hours. And I want to do it again.



EB I had to pop back in for a hug and hello when this post popped up in my watched threads list. I've been fighting a cold, too, and that NyQuil really works! Best night's sleep I've had in a long time. Sorry to hear about your DS - it is indeed worrying, and I hope he comes around soon. 

It has calmed down here a bit, thank goodness - summer was busy with the boys and then DH and I went away, came home, boys came home from camp, and I threw a Bar Mitzvah for DS1 with 200 guests at my house, then settled in for school with this year DS2 happy in his public school and DS1 attempting homeschool (online). It's a lot of work, but for the first time his grades are GREAT and he doesn't miss any lessons. Other things going on but that's a brief synopsis. 

Hope you feel better soon, EB. [emoji254]


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Oh, and today I plan to reseal my kitchen counters!!!  Yes, you read that right.  I know, I know, you're all jealous.  Don't hate, people; we can't all be fabulous.



I've never resealed my granite counters.  How do I know if I should?


----------



## Mindi B

I don't think it's really that important with granite, ck, since that isn't a very porous stone.  I just do it because the stone installers suggested it (about once a year).  As long as water and other liquids are more or less beading up on the counter tops rather than absorbing, and you're not seeing any staining, you're probably fine.  The sealant is pretty nasty, so it's not something you want to pursue unless you reeeeally need it.


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> I don't think it's really that important with granite, ck, since that isn't a very porous stone.  I just do it because the stone installers suggested it (about once a year).  As long as water and other liquids are more or less beading up on the counter tops rather than absorbing, and you're not seeing any staining, you're probably fine.  The sealant is pretty nasty, so it's not something you want to pursue unless you reeeeally need it.



Thanks!  Whew--one less thing I need to do!


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> I don't think it's really that important with granite, ck, since that isn't a very porous stone.  I just do it because the stone installers suggested it (about once a year).  As long as water and other liquids are more or less beading up on the counter tops rather than absorbing, and you're not seeing any staining, you're probably fine.  The sealant is pretty nasty, so it's not something you want to pursue unless you reeeeally need it.


Oy!  What a job.  My neighbor across the street put in a driveway that requires some type of polishing,  Life is too short to have to do these things!


----------



## etoupebirkin

BBC said:


> EB I had to pop back in for a hug and hello when this post popped up in my watched threads list. I've been fighting a cold, too, and that NyQuil really works! Best night's sleep I've had in a long time. Sorry to hear about your DS - it is indeed worrying, and I hope he comes around soon.
> 
> It has calmed down here a bit, thank goodness - summer was busy with the boys and then DH and I went away, came home, boys came home from camp, and I threw a Bar Mitzvah for DS1 with 200 guests at my house, then settled in for school with this year DS2 happy in his public school and DS1 attempting homeschool (online). It's a lot of work, but for the first time his grades are GREAT and he doesn't miss any lessons. Other things going on but that's a brief synopsis.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon, EB. [emoji254]


I have to say zinc tablets and Airborne do the trick for me. I start pounding this stuff at the first sign of a cold and there is a day or two in which I fight it but it does not take hold and become a three or four week ordeal.


----------



## MadMadCat

gracekelly said:


> Oy!  What a job.  My neighbor across the street put in a driveway that requires some type of polishing,  Life is too short to have to do these things!



I wonder how many of these are "great ideas" of the architect/designer who does not have to live with them.

My niece - whom i love to death - is an architect, and the biggest fights we have is when she comes up with her gorgeous, but totally impractical, designs. She says i am the worst client she has [emoji849]


----------



## gracekelly

MadMadCat said:


> I* wonder how many of these are "great ideas" of the architect/designer who does not have to live with them.*
> 
> My niece - whom i love to death - is an architect, and the biggest fights we have is when she comes up with her gorgeous, but totally impractical, designs. She says i am the worst client she has [emoji849]



That is it in a nutshell.  They don't have to live with it or worse, they tell you that it is nothing to worry about.  That could be true if you plan on selling the house before it becomes an issue.  Go with your gut and it usually works.


----------



## pursecrzy

I finally went to Nordstrom. Love it!


----------



## Genie27

pursecrzy said:


> I finally went to Nordstrom. Love it!


How does it compare to saks? I am planning on going tomorrow. I was in the area briefly today but left after visiting muji.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> How does it compare to saks? I am planning on going tomorrow. I was in the area briefly today but left after visiting muji.


In my experience, Saks is higher end than Nordies.   Saks is comparable to Neiman Marcus altho I think the latter is somewhat higher in the food chain.  I like Nordies, I have gotten some nice stuff there.


----------



## pursecrzy

Genie27 said:


> How does it compare to saks? I am planning on going tomorrow. I was in the area briefly today but left after visiting muji.



It bridges between The Bay and Holts/Saks


----------



## pursecrzy

And they carry AGL shoes!


----------



## pursecrzy

They also offered to hold my shopping bags in the concierge area while I continued shopping. Great service.


----------



## chaneljewel

pursecrzy said:


> And they carry AGL shoes!



They're SO comfy!


----------



## ck21

Love Nordstrom and AGL!!  

Looking forward to things slowing down a bit.  Soccer just ended--it's the first time in 6 months we aren't juggling practices and games of some sort.  I love the watching Hot Cars play, but I'm enjoying the break!

Hope everyone had a great Monday!


----------



## Mindi B

For all the dog-loving Chatsters: https://www.buzzfeed.com/jasminnaha...ly-relate-to?utm_term=.xtPN9zp1jb#.bcxZ59LXBQ


----------



## chaneljewel

Mindi B said:


> For all the dog-loving Chatsters: https://www.buzzfeed.com/jasminnaha...ly-relate-to?utm_term=.xtPN9zp1jb#.bcxZ59LXBQ



All of these are so true!


----------



## Mindi B

Aren't they, chanel?  They made me laugh.  My faves were the "Can I come? I halp" and "Not for dog!; For dog?"  These conversations occur in our house daily.


----------



## lulilu

I am glad I am not the only one who reads this type of thing on FB etc.  Always able to bring a smile to my face.  (I also carry on conversations with the dogs when we are home alone.)
Hope everyone is enjoying this real autumn weekend.


----------



## ouija board

If you only knew the conversations I have with my cats on a daily basis. I rarely come out the winner. One cat, makes a point of ignoring me. The other believes that I was put on this earth to stand next to her food bowl with a cup of kibble at the ready, just in case she should glimpse the bottom of her bowl *gasp*. Her bowl is in the hall bathroom, and every time I go in, she races in, scarfs down whatever's left in the bowl, then gives me the saddest, most plaintive yowl as she points at her empty bowl. She has such a low opinion of human intelligence at such a young age.

Breaking news: Fall is officially here!! It was in the 80's yesterday, lol. I wore a mousseline stole for exactly 30min in the morning when the temperature dipped below 75. 

Have a great week, everyone!! Only one week till Halloween! [emoji317][emoji316][emoji888]


----------



## etoupebirkin

Yesterday I made a Provencal beef stew and a pear/almond tart. Both were spectacularly good. I will never buy a store bought tart again.


----------



## Mindi B

See, EB, you need to give us more advance notice on those dinners, so we all can be on your doorstep in time.  Yum!
I love reading the crazy confessions of pet owners.  Makes me feel a part of a large, goofy community.


----------



## dharma

etoupebirkin said:


> Yesterday I made a Provencal beef stew and a pear/almond tart. Both were spectacularly good. I will never buy a store bought tart again.


please share your crust recipe!


----------



## pursecrzy

etoupebirkin said:


> Yesterday I made a Provencal beef stew and a pear/almond tart. Both were spectacularly good. I will never buy a store bought tart again.



I feel the same way about store bought tarts. Look great but taste is lacking.


----------



## etoupebirkin

dharma said:


> please share your crust recipe!


Here's the recipe for the Tart
https://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/pear_tart/
http://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/all_butter_crust_for_sweet_and_savory_pies_pate_brisee/


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here's the recipe for the stew.


EB’s Provençal Beef Stew
_Quantities are approximate_

4 slices bacon chopped
Extra Virgin Olive Oil
3.5 lbs lean stew beef (organic grass fed, no antibiotics)
¼ cup flour (more or less)
1TB white pepper
1Tsp salt
1 large Vidalia-type onion chopped coarsely
3 shallots sliced
3 large cloves of garlic (elephant garlic) chopped
2 TB chopped garlic (jarred type)
2 two large red peppers chopped
1 large can of chopped tomatoes
2 cups beef broth
½ bottle of Beaujolais
splash of white balsamic vinegar
2 large sprigs of fresh rosemary
1 Cup small pimento stuffed green olives

Cook the bacon in a large cast iron pot. Reserve the cooked bacon on a separate plate.
While the bacon is cooking mix the flour, white pepper and salt in a bowl in which you can dredge the stew beef.

Once the beef is covered with the flour mixture and the bacon is cooked, add a splash of olive oil to the pot and heat over high heat until it’s smoking. Add the beef in small batches and brown it until it has a nice crust. Once browned, set aside the beef with the bacon.

After all the meat is browned, add the chopped onions, shallots, and garlic to the pan. You may need to add a bit more olive oil. Cook the onion mixture until it’s translucent. Add the chopped peppers, beef, canned tomatoes, beef broth, Beaujolais, white vinegar and rosemary. Bring to a boil, lower the heat and simmer for 2 hours stirring occasionally. Add the green olives and cook for another 30 minutes. And it’s ready to serve.

Home Made Egg Noodles

2 eggs
1.5 Cups of Flour
½ Tsp Salt

Large Pot
Water
Salt

Make a well of the flour and salt; add the eggs and whisk them together. Knead the dough until it’s elastic and forms a nice ball. Roll it out until very thin. Let dry for a few minutes. Cut into noodle shapes and boil in a large pot of salted water until done. After a few minutes, test the noodles to see if it has the right lever of chew.


----------



## ck21

Stew....yum!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I'm having the leftovers right now!!! Here's a picture of the tart.


----------



## pursecrzy

That looks amazing EB!


etoupebirkin said:


> I'm having the leftovers right now!!! Here's a picture of the tart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3502263


----------



## etoupebirkin

I had a slice for dessert, too!


----------



## ck21

Looks amazing, EB!


----------



## Mindi B

BeeYOUteeful.


----------



## alismarr

Looks worthy of "Great British Bake Off" ( final tonight ).


----------



## Mindi B

I hate medical science.
"Are you allergic to anything?" asks the doctor.  "X and Y," I respond.  (Two minutes pass.)  "I just called in a scrip for X," says the doctor.  "??!" says me.  "Oh, right," says the doctor.  "I'll change that."
"There should be two scrips here," I tell the pharmacist.  "Only one," says the pharmacist.   "Should be two," says me.  "There are two in the system," says the clerk.  "Well, *I* didn't fill two---oh, maybe I did.  Here it is," says the pharmacist.
I hate medical science.
Wait, maybe it's medical SCIENTISTS I dislike.
Ergh.


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> I hate medical science.
> "Are you allergic to anything?" asks the doctor.  "X and Y," I respond.  (Two minutes pass.)  "I just called in a scrip for X," says the doctor.  "??!" says me.  "Oh, right," says the doctor.  "I'll change that."
> "There should be two scrips here," I tell the pharmacist.  "Only one," says the pharmacist.   "Should be two," says me.  "There are two in the system," says the clerk.  "Well, *I* didn't fill two---oh, maybe I did.  Here it is," says the pharmacist.
> I hate medical science.
> Wait, maybe it's medical SCIENTISTS I dislike.
> Ergh.



In this case, I think it is about people, not science. Actually, I think science as absolutely nothing to do with this!!


----------



## Mindi B

I agree.  I was kidding.
Joking.
The "hate" comments were intended as levity.
Jokes.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, if you aren't on the ball, the docs and pharmacists can kill you (joke, not really).  I had a minor thing done last week and every one who came in before it asked me the same exact questions, despite my file being right in front of them.  I asked if it was a test of my mental acuity.  But they are actually too lazy to look at the file.  blah.


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> I agree.  I was kidding.
> Joking.
> The "hate" comments were intended as levity.
> Jokes.



I got it, I was certainly not offended! I actually find always a bit funny when the word "science" is associated to "medicine". Medicine is a much more complex practice.


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu, I hear you.  I guess it's better that they ask and are SURE, rather than assuming.  But JEEZ, people.  It's like when surgeons write, "This one" on the leg/arm/ear/what have you that is to be operated on.  Seems ridiculous--and then you learn how terrifyingly often the WRONG LIMB has been treated.  In some cases, amputated.  
Medical stuff scares me twice. First, the thing itself, and second, the treatment for the thing.  Sometimes the treatment scares me more than the thing, in fact.  IYKWIM.
Is it too early for a drink?


----------



## lulilu

I have my GDs before and after school Mindi.  A drink is definitely in order when their dad picks them up lol.

I think we know it's the "practice" of medicine (like law) -- that's to explain the mistakes lol.


----------



## ck21

Just landed in FL for work.  Shaping up to be interesting!


----------



## Mindi B

Sending you all good vibes, ck!


----------



## eagle1002us

ouija board said:


> If you only knew the conversations I have with my cats on a daily basis. I rarely come out the winner. One cat, makes a point of ignoring me. The other believes that I was put on this earth to stand next to her food bowl with a cup of kibble at the ready, just in case she should glimpse the bottom of her bowl *gasp*. Her bowl is in the hall bathroom, and every time I go in, she races in, scarfs down whatever's left in the bowl, then gives me the saddest, most plaintive yowl as she points at her empty bowl. She has such a low opinion of human intelligence at such a young age.
> 
> Breaking news: Fall is officially here!! It was in the 80's yesterday, lol. I wore a mousseline stole for exactly 30min in the morning when the temperature dipped below 75.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!! Only one week till Halloween! [emoji317][emoji316][emoji888]


It's a good thing that highly manipulative and charming (related traits) cat is not human and running for office.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> lulilu, I hear you.  I guess it's better that they ask and are SURE, rather than assuming.  But JEEZ, people.  It's like when surgeons write, "This one" on the leg/arm/ear/what have you that is to be operated on.  Seems ridiculous--and then you learn how terrifyingly often the WRONG LIMB has been treated.  In some cases, amputated.
> Medical stuff scares me twice. First, the thing itself, and second, the treatment for the thing.  Sometimes the treatment scares me more than the thing, in fact.  IYKWIM.
> Is it too early for a drink?


I've had docs ask me what leg would be operated on.  Once, I snapped, "You're supposed to know that."


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Sending you all good vibes, ck!



Thanks, Mindi!  So far it is unlike anything I've ever experienced!


----------



## chaneljewel

Hope all goes well, ck!

It always amazes me that the dr asks which part of the body they're to work on.  Hey, you're the one getting paid the big bucks! 
With that in mind, I'd rather they mark it so I don't wake up with the wrong part "done".


----------



## Genie27

When my dad had his first knee replaced, the surgeon marked it with an X. When he went back 8 months later to get the second one done, the surgeon remarked that it would be tough to make a mistake this time around, (on account of the giant scar running down the first knee) but marked it any way.


----------



## Mayfly285

ouija board said:


> If you only knew the conversations I have with my cats on a daily basis. I rarely come out the winner. One cat, makes a point of ignoring me. The other believes that I was put on this earth to stand next to her food bowl with a cup of kibble at the ready, just in case she should glimpse the bottom of her bowl *gasp*. Her bowl is in the hall bathroom, and every time I go in, she races in, scarfs down whatever's left in the bowl, then gives me the saddest, most plaintive yowl as she points at her empty bowl. She has such a low opinion of human intelligence at such a young age.
> 
> Breaking news: Fall is officially here!! It was in the 80's yesterday, lol. I wore a mousseline stole for exactly 30min in the morning when the temperature dipped below 75.
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!! Only one week till Halloween! [emoji317][emoji316][emoji888]



My cat is in cahoots with the dog, even though they feign indifference to each other. This is their ruse:
Cat: sits beside water bowl, awaiting saucer of milk.
Me: scurries to provide said milk.
Cat: drinks minimal sip of milk. Walks away.
Dog: moves forward to lap up remaining milk.
Cat: returns to sit beside water bowl, awaiting saucer of milk ...
Who's the idiot?! [emoji5]


----------



## Mindi B

LOL, Mayfly!


----------



## Mayfly285

Mindi B said:


> LOL, Mayfly!



He's a prize tinker, Mindi! He turned up as a scraggy, semi-feral kitten, moved himself in (despite the fact that we already had a territorial female cat) and proceeded to rule the proverbial roost. He terrifies our dogs and children alike and it always amuses me when visitors (who are irrationally wary of our soft dogs, who just want some fuss) don't see the danger in the deceptively docile, feline assassin until he sinks his fangs or claws into them! [emoji74] Even then they say, "Isn't he beautiful!" and try to befriend him, exclaiming in delight when he deigns to perch on their knee ... Hey ho ...


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, the cruelty of beauty.  I know human beings who inspire the same reactions and offer the same "rewards" to their admirers. I am more the dog type, myself: I just want love and don't mind acting the fool to get it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

You ladies will laugh. I had a funny dream last night in which I got a DOG!!! All the Chat ladies said, see, I told you so, you really are a DOG person!!! (Mindy, CG, Lulilu....) 
And mind you, said dog was shaped like a Daschund, colored like a Dalmation with both polka dots and chevrons. My cats did not seem to mind. All in all, it was a funny, happy dream.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> You ladies will laugh. I had a funny dream last night in which I got a DOG!!! All the Chat ladies said, see, I told you so, you really are a DOG person!!! (Mindy, CG, Lulilu....)
> And mind you, said dog was shaped like a Daschund, colored like a Dalmation with both polka dots and chevrons. My cats did not seem to mind. All in all, it was a funny, happy dream.



EB, that's the best chuckle I've had all day!  You sure the dog didn't look like a Cavalier???


----------



## Mindi B

Yay for happy dog dreams!


----------



## lulilu

so funny, EB!  everyone ready for weekend?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Yes!!! For the weekend. Tonite is Jammin' Shabbat at my Synagogue. It's basically a Rock 'n Roll service. It's fun to attend. DH will be playing his harmonicas.


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> Mindi, if you aren't on the ball, the docs and pharmacists can kill you (joke, not really).  I had a minor thing done last week and every one who came in before it asked me the same exact questions, despite my file being right in front of them.  I asked if it was a test of my mental acuity.  But they are actually too lazy to look at the file.  blah.


People lie. Sometimes they can't keep it straight.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm always happy to answer their questions as many times as they want to ask.  Having spent 2 1/2 checking behind nurses and doctors, and catching more than a few giving conflicting orders, I learned it pays to be forthcoming and to ask questions of my own!


----------



## Mindi B

I agree, CG.  I do find that the default response to patient questions, however, tends to be reflexive denial.  I don't know if doctors and nurses see malpractice litigation lurking behind every bush or what, but I am heartily sick of trying to find out the possible "whys" of a situation and being met with stonewalling: "This has nothing to do with us; we've never seen this before."
I feel like starting off with, "I am not looking to place 'blame' and I do not intend to sue, but do you think when we did X it might have triggered Y?"  I realize that stuff happens medically.  Problematic outcomes and side effects are neither always predictable nor always avoidable, but shouldn't we at least TRY to predict and avoid?  And if every medical professional's first instinct is CYA, how can we do this?  Clearly a hot button for me; sorry.


----------



## lulilu

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm always happy to answer their questions as many times as they want to ask.  Having spent 2 1/2 checking behind nurses and doctors, and catching more than a few giving conflicting orders, I learned it pays to be forthcoming and to ask questions of my own!





Mindi B said:


> I agree, CG.  I do find that the default response to patient questions, however, tends to be reflexive denial.  I don't know if doctors and nurses see malpractice litigation lurking behind every bush or what, but I am heartily sick of trying to find out the possible "whys" of a situation and being met with stonewalling: "This has nothing to do with us; we've never seen this before."
> I feel like starting off with, "I am not looking to place 'blame' and I do not intend to sue, but do you think when we did X it might have triggered Y?"  I realize that stuff happens medically.  Problematic outcomes and side effects are neither always predictable nor always avoidable, but shouldn't we at least TRY to predict and avoid?  And if every medical professional's first instinct is CYA, how can we do this?  Clearly a hot button for me; sorry.



I don't think the questions I have seen/been subjected to/witnessed have to do with suspected lying.  I even asked the last time and was told that they didn't have time to look at paperwork lol.  CG, I understand your position.  I firmly believe that any sick person or person in hospital needs someone else with them to act as their advocate, whether it is to go get the nurse who is not responding (for whatever reason) to the patient's calls.  Or to remind them it is time for pain meds.  Or listen to the docs on rounds, or to keep all the moving parts straight.  When exDH has been hospitalized on a few occasions, I have taken off work to be in his room from early morning to night.  (I have his medical power of attorney, drafted since we divorced.)  He sometimes does not recall or fails to mention important things about his health experiences, which I witnessed over 40 years.   I also try to "encourage" them to discuss things with us as if we are not idiots.

And Mindi, I have never volunteered my profession to any doctor, including my kids' docs when they were little.  I do believe they practice defensive medicine, ordering tests etc that they might otherwise not have.  I left blank my profession on forms.  Even generally, when people asked where I worked, my first response was "downtown."  lol.  (I won't even go into the issue of competitive other mothers.)  I never lied and would disclose if specifically asked but people often made an issue of it, even in a "joking" way.  

As you can see, I have a slight issue with this too lol.  Rant over and apologies to all.  Hope everyone enjoys the weekend.  My daughter and I are going to a pottery class -- my children are anxious for me to acquire "hobbies" and get out of the house more, which is an entirely different rant.  lol


----------



## ck21

Enjoying a breakfast buffet in Vegas!!  Hoping for a streak of good luck!!


----------



## ck21

Love the spotted chevron dog, EB!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Lucky vibes coming your way, ck!  
Lulilu, I did the same exact thing you describe when my mom was hospitalized last summer.  I flew in and basically didn't leave her side for the first three of her four inpatient days--slept in a chair beside her bed.  The docs do rounds at dawn and other specialists drop in randomly, so I had to be there 24/7.  Also, some of the nurses were a bit, er, lackadaisical about responding to the bed alarm.  (Fortunately, most of the nurses and nursing assistants were stellar.) During one brief period when I wasn't there (oy) mom got out of bed unaided and fell (and oh, man, you should have seen the game of CYA the attending nurse played over that episode).  Another night, my mom pulled out her IV at about 2 am and was bleeding heavily--fortunately I was there to summon the nurse.  My dad "can't" provide any coverage in situations like this because. . . well, because he doesn't want to.  The waiting room chairs are uncomfortable and the other patients' family members are too talkative and he has a headache and. . . .    Which is one major reason why I want mom closer.  But that's another rant for another day!  (A little sumthin-sumthin for the Peeps to look forward to.  The Next Mindi Rant. )


----------



## etoupebirkin

My family is dealing with stuff from my Dad. I believe it's time for him to go from independent care to assisted living. His meds are all messed up because he was medicating himself and forgot he took the pills and took some more. He's too slow to get to the facilities and too proud for adult diapers. Sometimes he's there mentally and sometimes he's not. It's not Alzheimer's, but something else. My SIL is going to take over paying his bills. DB is going to go down to Florida to assess the situation. I'm going to go down in December.

It kills me to see this. My Dad was a rocket scientist, literally. He knows he is not himself. And I know the slow descent into dependence is not he wanted.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Sending you luck vibes CK!!! I hope you win enough to buy something really nice at H!!!


----------



## pursecrzy

My FIL was in the hospital, in soft restraints due to dementia , and somehow managed to get out of them during the night to go to the washroom. He fell and broke his pelvis. A friend asked if we were going to sue, I said no, as he refused to use a walker, had already fallen several times and IMO, it was only a matter of time before he seriously hurt himself. Since he was already in the hospital, we didn't have to go through the whole waiting in the ER for a room to open up and the associated additional mental confusion.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, I am so, so sorry about your dad.  I can honestly say I think I know how you feel.  I'm glad your brother and SIL are in a position to help and I hope your brother steps up and is really proactive--does more, in other words, than send you alarming messages about your dad's condition as he has in the past!  Assisted living would probably be exactly right for your DF--he will be allowed as much independence as possible, but the important stuff is monitored and he is protected.


----------



## gracekelly

I didn't mean to insult anyone with my reply about why medical professionals ask so many questions.  I have been on both sides of the coin i.e. working in the MD office and being a patient and the family member of a patient.  The perfect situation is that everyone should give honest answers the first time, if possible, listen and have another responsible person to listen, watch and help  as well.  The world is not perfect, but we have to manage it as best we can for a positive outcome.


----------



## Mindi B

I'm sure there was no offense taken, gk.  It's just a painful topic for so many reasons.  I didn't mean to be offensive either, as I can't imagine how difficult the medical field can be.  ITA, mutual frankness and respect is the key.


----------



## lulilu

Sorry to hear about family health issues.  It is so difficult to deal with -- including emotionally.  Sending hugs and prayers.

Likewise GK.  No offense taken.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

CK, are we going to get to see a Halloween picture of Hot Cars this year???


----------



## pursecrzy

The nasty manager at work has left for a new job


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm thrilled for you Pursy!!


----------



## pursecrzy

Thanks CG!

I'm looking forward to a tension free work place


----------



## Mindi B

Woo-hoo, pursey!  And good riddance to that nasty person.  Life is hard enough without personnel/personal stressors at work.


----------



## pursecrzy

Thanks Mindi!

Two of my coworkers left because of her. Unbelievable how much crap one person can cause.


----------



## Mindi B

That's just awful.  And how dumb for a company to let ONE employee unreasonably drive away others.


----------



## ck21

Cavalier Girl said:


> CK, are we going to get to see a Halloween picture of Hot Cars this year???


----------



## ck21

I'm back...survived a work trip to FL, a fun trip to Vegas and home in time for Halloween!


----------



## Mindi B

Yay! Didja win big in Vegas? And I know I'm a moron, but what is Collin dressed as?  Auntie Mindi is clueless.  These kids today. . . .


----------



## ck21

Broke even in Vegas, which is winning to me.

He is a ninja.


----------



## ck21

Looking a bit more ninja-like!


----------



## Mindi B

I was gonna GUESS ninja (honest) but I just. wasn't. sure.  And we don't have a ninja smiley anymore.


----------



## ck21

No worries, Mindi!  You don't have any reason be current on little boy costumes.  I still struggle to name the superheroes!


----------



## Mindi B

I suppose not, ck.  But, you know, I like to be down with the street.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, CK!  Your sweet Hot Cars is EVERYTHING!


----------



## ck21

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, CK!  Your sweet Hot Cars is EVERYTHING!




Thank you!!!


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> View attachment 3509190
> 
> 
> Looking a bit more ninja-like!


ck- He can come protect me from the bad guys anytime. And, oh my, how he has grown!


----------



## Mindi B

I love it when Fashion-with-a-capital-F tries to sell me something totally impractical and assures me, with a straight face, that it is really Very Sensible Indeed.  The latest: "Right now, it's all about velvet. While it may seem delicate, the material actually stands up well to running around the streets of NYC."
Mwahahahahahaha!  No, really, what should I put on my feet?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, I love when you post about Le Fashion!!! Gives me a chuckle every time.


----------



## Mindi B

This wasn't even the notorious Le Fashion, EB, but another Expert Fashion Blog.  They're all in cahoots to make me wear inappropriate, unflattering, silly clothing.  .
Fashion is a cruel business.


----------



## Mindi B

Right at this mo, I could use some major Chat Vibes.  My parents' relationship is breaking down.  My mom's functioning remains compromised after this summer's episode and my father has apparently decided that her new cognitive challenges are somehow a deliberate affront to HIM (after almost 60 years of doing his bidding, now she can't).  Further, my dad believes that my refusal to take his side against her is inexcusable and he has stopped speaking to me.  It's really just SUCH a load of manure deposited right on my doorstep that it is difficult even to articulate the situation comprehensibly.  Which, given this is garrulous me we're describing, is really saying something.
This comes at a time when I am dealing with some health issues of my own (hopefully these will be minor and soon vanquished), and--for our US Peeps--at a very unhappy and stressful time nationally.  I'm juuuuust about holding it together.  But it's a close call.
I am reminding myself that I do have resources, including a rather bemused but solid DH and more access to expert help than many people enjoy, so I am trying NOT to overdramatize this.  But as everyone, I know, will understand, when it's one's family acting out, it's extra-tough.
Which reminds me--EB, how are things going for your DS?  Has he been giving any serious thought to a career change?  Hope his life has at least stabilized a bit and he will be amenable to some loving advice over Thanksgiving.


----------



## Genie27

Hugs to you, Mindi. I'm sorry, it's a difficult situation, and I won't give you any unnecessary advice. Good vibes coming your way on all fronts.

Here's a video a friend posted. Hope it brings a little smile to you (if I can link it correctly).
Edit: I missed the header:
"When you're waiting on everyone else to get their costumes on."


----------



## Mindi B

The rare and beautiful butterfly-cat!  That kitty is just too cute, and the costume doesn't seem to faze her a bit!  (Well, I suppose cats are used to being admired.). That definitely made me smile, Genie--thanks.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, 
DS is coming home for Thanksgiving. So we will address those issues, then. Right now my Dad is the one who has the most pressing situation. His mental acuity has devolved to the point where he's not paying his bills, his physical abilities require him to wear adult diapers. So my brother is flying down to Florida to straighten out the mess. I'm going in a few weeks to follow up. It's my view that it's time for him to move into assisted living from the independent living apartment he currently has at this facility.

I'm sending you lots O chat vibes,too. I hope your health issues are minor. Thank goodness for your DH. And I hear you about politics and the national dysfunction.

At least the fashion blogs can give you a chuckle. When I think velvet, I think of Austin Powers and his car/time machine and the scene in the disco with Beyoncé and Nathan Lane. 

Go watch a funny old movie. I recently bought Babes in Toyland, the Laurel and Hardy version. It brings back memories of blanket and pillow forts my brothers and I built under a card table where we watched this movie and Gulliver's Travels every Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Genie27 said:


> Hugs to you, Mindi. I'm sorry, it's a difficult situation, and I won't give you any unnecessary advice. Good vibes coming your way on all fronts.
> 
> Here's a video a friend posted. Hope it brings a little smile to you (if I can link it correctly).
> Edit: I missed the header:
> "When you're waiting on everyone else to get their costumes on."



I do not think I could ever get my cats to wear a contraption like that!!!


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Right at this mo, I could use some major Chat Vibes.  My parents' relationship is breaking down.  My mom's functioning remains compromised after this summer's episode and my father has apparently decided that her new cognitive challenges are somehow a deliberate affront to HIM (after almost 60 years of doing his bidding, now she can't).  Further, my dad believes that my refusal to take his side against her is inexcusable and he has stopped speaking to me.  It's really just SUCH a load of manure deposited right on my doorstep that it is difficult even to articulate the situation comprehensibly.  Which, given this is garrulous me we're describing, is really saying something.
> This comes at a time when I am dealing with some health issues of my own (hopefully these will be minor and soon vanquished), and--for our US Peeps--at a very unhappy and stressful time nationally.  I'm juuuuust about holding it together.  But it's a close call.
> I am reminding myself that I do have resources, including a rather bemused but solid DH and more access to expert help than many people enjoy, so I am trying NOT to overdramatize this.  But as everyone, I know, will understand, when it's one's family acting out, it's extra-tough.
> Which reminds me--EB, how are things going for your DS?  Has he been giving any serious thought to a career change?  Hope his life has at least stabilized a bit and he will be amenable to some loving advice over Thanksgiving.





etoupebirkin said:


> Mindi,
> DS is coming home for Thanksgiving. So we will address those issues, then. Right now my Dad is the one who has the most pressing situation. His mental acuity has devolved to the point where he's not paying his bills, his physical abilities require him to wear adult diapers. So my brother is flying down to Florida to straighten out the mess. I'm going in a few weeks to follow up. It's my view that it's time for him to move into assisted living from the independent living apartment he currently has at this facility.
> 
> I'm sending you lots O chat vibes,too. I hope your health issues are minor. Thank goodness for your DH. And I hear you about politics and the national dysfunction.
> 
> At least the fashion blogs can give you a chuckle. When I think velvet, I think of Austin Powers and his car/time machine and the scene in the disco with Beyoncé and Nathan Lane.
> 
> Go watch a funny old movie. I recently bought Babes in Toyland, the Laurel and Hardy version. It brings back memories of blanket and pillow forts my brothers and I built under a card table where we watched this movie and Gulliver's Travels every Thanksgiving and Christmas.




Mindi and EB, I'm so sorry. Hang in there. 

EB, you are on the right track with old movies you enjoy.


----------



## Genie27

I know, mine wouldn't have stood for it either. This one owns it like a crown!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

It is my most fervent hope to not live to be a burden to my child.


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> It is my most fervent hope to not live to be a burden to my child.


Mindi and eb- Hugs and vibes and all good karma being dispatched to you.  

CG- Amen to your comment. It is my fervent wish to be given the "quick checkout from the hotel of life" my late DH had. Scares the bejeebers out of me to think my DD and DS and my step kids might have to deal with an incompetent and incontinent me someday. Have layers of contingency plans in place, but one never knows.


----------



## nycmom

Oh Mindi, I'm so sorry, sending major vibes of course...


----------



## Mindi B

EB, I remember your telling us about your dad.  When will your brother be reporting back?  And do you have a sense of how your dad will feel about assisted living?  This is such a difficult transition.  My mom knows things can't go on as they are and yet she can't envision a change, either.  She says, "I shouldn't put this on you" and then puts it on me.  And I can't fix my father nor can I fix her responses to him.  I've been trying all my life, but I have finally accepted that it is just not within my power.  It's not that I don't get it.  I get it.  It's just hard to manage my own feelings AND her feelings and to feel the weight of my father's unspoken fury.  And his emotional cruelty to her is ramping up and it scares me silly.  She is so vulnerable right now.  I am trying to get her out here for an extended visit, but life issues mean it probably won't be until next month. . . . Poo.
Really sorry to vent so much, but you guys are in the position of knowing me but not knowing me, and many of you are dealing with or have dealt with elderly parent issues, so. . . you all are elected as my listeners.  Congratulations?


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> EB, I remember your telling us about your dad.  When will your brother be reporting back?  And do you have a sense of how your dad will feel about assisted living?  This is such a difficult transition.  My mom knows things can't go on as they are and yet she can't envision a change, either.  She says, "I shouldn't put this on you" and then puts it on me.  And I can't fix my father nor can I fix her responses to him.  I've been trying all my life, but I have finally accepted that it is just not within my power.  It's not that I don't get it.  I get it.  It's just hard to manage my own feelings AND her feelings and to feel the weight of my father's unspoken fury.  And his emotional cruelty to her is ramping up and it scares me silly.  She is so vulnerable right now.  I am trying to get her out here for an extended visit, but life issues mean it probably won't be until next month. . . . Poo.
> Really sorry to vent so much, but you guys are in the position of knowing me but not knowing me, and many of you are dealing with or have dealt with elderly parent issues, so. . . you all are elected as my listeners.  Congratulations?



We're here for you Mindi


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, pursey.  I am also currently fighting an antibiotic-resistant infection.  I have never had anything of this sort and it is really frightening me.  I'm supposed to go to the UK next week and if I can't be sure this thing is resolved I'm scared to go.  And DH is disappointed and annoyed about the trip being in jeopardy, which doesn't help. . . . Like I said, poo.


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, pursey.  I am also currently fighting an antibiotic-resistant infection.  I have never had anything of this sort and it is really frightening me.  I'm supposed to go to the UK next week and if I can't be sure this thing is resolved I'm scared to go.  And DH is disappointed and annoyed about the trip being in jeopardy, which doesn't help. . . . Like I said, poo.



Sorry to hear that, Mindi.hang in there.
Just FYI, make sure it is ACTUALLY a bacterial infection. Often these are mixed up with mold infections, and taking antibiotics for mold infections is the worst things you can do.


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> I love it when Fashion-with-a-capital-F tries to sell me something totally impractical and assures me, with a straight face, that it is really Very Sensible Indeed.  The latest: "Right now, it's all about velvet. While it may seem delicate, the material actually stands up well to running around the streets of NYC."
> Mwahahahahahaha!  No, really, what should I put on my feet?



Mindi, I thought of you when I saw this picture (from the Maxmara website)


I was searching for a long warm blue coat, and here I'm looking at this woman with this winter coat, naked legs and....furry slippers with the toes out.


----------



## Genie27

MadMadCat said:


> Mindi, I thought of you when I saw this picture (from the Maxmara website)
> View attachment 3510768
> 
> I was searching for a long warm blue coat, and here I'm looking at this woman with this winter coat, naked legs and....furry slippers with the toes out.


It's for running out to get the paper.


----------



## MadMadCat

Genie27 said:


> It's for running out to get the paper.


----------



## Mindi B

MMC, we should have the results of a culture today, so we'll know, IhopeIhope, what we're dealing with.  LOL at the coat/furry sandal combo. I love me a furry shoe, but I definitely see the, er, disconnect here.  So much "editorial" fashion--both images and advice--is about nothing more than pushing a new "must-have" for the sake of commerce.  Practicality and flattering appearance just do not enter into it!  Some sites do this more subtly than others.


----------



## ck21

That outfit (with the furry shoes) is just terrible, imo.  Nothing about it flatters that beautiful woman.

Mindi-sending get well vibes!!


----------



## Mindi B

I would totally wear those shoes.  Though I have no idea WHERE I would wear those shoes.  They just look. . . fuzzy.  I'm a sucker for fuzzy.


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> MMC, we should have the results of a culture today, so we'll know, IhopeIhope, what we're dealing with.  LOL at the coat/furry sandal combo. I love me a furry shoe, but I definitely see the, er, disconnect here.  So much "editorial" fashion--both images and advice--is about nothing more than pushing a new "must-have" for the sake of commerce.  Practicality and flattering appearance just do not enter into it!  Some sites do this more subtly than others.



Good luck with the results!

About the furry shoes, I'd be ok to use them at home (although if it is cold enough for needing the fur, shouldn't be cold enough to have closed toes?), but not in the street, honestly.


----------



## Mindi B

So if I see someone on the street in open-toed furry shoes, it will not be you, MMC.  But it might be me.  Ya never know.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi,
Sending you get well vibes~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Love the coat; hate the sandals. If I'm gonna do fuzzy, I want all my tootsies covered in that yummy, toasty warmth!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Fuzzy sandals are divisive!  As I said, Fashion is cruel.


----------



## gracekelly

Not sure what this love for furry shoes is all about.  Saw the Gucci furry slides yesterday and yes they are really cute, but practical?  I tend to look ahead and wonder what happens when the furry portion starts looking sick.


----------



## Mindi B

(I own a pair of furry Gucci mules.  Haven't worn 'em yet.  I think of them as pets.)


----------



## Mindi B

My parents wring me out. Yesterday, early morning call from mom.  She's near tears.  Huge fight with dad.  Depressed.  Miserable.  I give all I've got: emotional support, therapeutic advice, love, encouragement, practical suggestions.  After the call, I'm near tears.  Don't sleep well, miserable about my parents' situation, desperately worried about mom, trying to plan for various eventualities.  Today?  Another call.  She's pretty chipper.  Major fight has more or less blown over.  Status quo.  She dumped her emotions on me, left me to clean them up, moved on.
This is a pattern.
I keep falling for it.
I have to stop.  It's doing me in.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, don't think of it as having fallen for it.  Given listening to your mom yesterday had a positive effect, maybe think of it as a win.  As we age, possibly the hardest thing to find is someone to listen to what we're going through.  

I'm so sorry you're suffering.  I well remember being exhausted listening to my mom talk about her woes.  We do the best we can, but in the end, they have free will, and  there's only so much we, as children, can do.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> My parents wring me out. Yesterday, early morning call from mom.  She's near tears.  Huge fight with dad.  Depressed.  Miserable.  I give all I've got: emotional support, therapeutic advice, love, encouragement, practical suggestions.  After the call, I'm near tears.  Don't sleep well, miserable about my parents' situation, desperately worried about mom, trying to plan for various eventualities.  Today?  Another call.  She's pretty chipper.  Major fight has more or less blown over.  Status quo.  She dumped her emotions on me, left me to clean them up, moved on.
> This is a pattern.
> I keep falling for it.
> I have to stop.  It's doing me in.


She needs to vent and you need to stop taking it so seriously because it will wear YOU out and not HER.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, CG.  I think the key is to listen without getting as emotionally enmeshed as I typically do.  In principle, anyway, I should be able to be sympathetic and even helpful without vibrating right along with her every feeling.  The problem is that if I am TOO detached, her venting doesn't "work" for her, and I feel the strong pull to FEEL WHAT SHE'S FEELING, DARN IT!  It's a lifelong family dynamic.  Very, very hard to break, for everyone.  She does it with my problems, too, which is why I've had to stop confiding in my parents, pretty much.  HER worries about MY worries were shared with me so I had to WORRY about her WORRYING about my WORRIES.  It was pretty ridiculous, in a painful sort of way.


----------



## Mindi B

My response overlapped yours, GK.  You're not wrong.  It's just hard behavior to unlearn, after a lifetime of practice.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, CG.  I think the key is to listen without getting as emotionally enmeshed as I typically do.  In principle, anyway, I should be able to be sympathetic and even helpful without vibrating right along with her every feeling.  The problem is that if I am TOO detached, her venting doesn't "work" for her, and I feel the strong pull to FEEL WHAT SHE'S FEELING, DARN IT!  It's a lifelong family dynamic.  Very, very hard to break, for everyone.  She does it with my problems, too, which is why I've had to stop confiding in my parents, pretty much.  HER worries about MY worries were shared with me so I had to WORRY about her WORRYING about my WORRIES.  It was pretty ridiculous, in a painful sort of way.


Feelings are catching.  You have got to take some time for yourself, get hair done, exercise or just walk for a bit to get away from the drama and commotion.  I'm not sure I totally buy into the saying, "This, too, will pass" but it will.  I can see why pneumonia was called the "old people's friend."   And what did I get this year?  A pneumonia shot.  Nurse zipped in, bada bing, bada boom, shot over.  Didn't see it coming.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, that's the best way to get an injection!  Bada bing, bada boom, did anybody get the number of that taxi?


----------



## lulilu

Wow, two days no internet (ensconced in continuing education course) and so much happening.  I also have been having some health issues/tests and it is unnerving.  Mindi I hope you get good/helpful news.
Much sympathy re the parents EB and Mindi.  I am lucky that my sister was a geriatric nurse and is very capable dealing with my mom.  Mindi, my other sister likes to call me and vent.  I have learned to try not to take it to heart because she will be laughing a few minutes later.  Meanwhile, I am wiped out.  It is hard to deal with.
Wishing everyone a good weekend.  It is sunny and cooler and looks to be a nice fall weekend.
(I love the furry slippers too.  Just can't figure out how to wear them in east coast weather.)


----------



## dharma

Good morning chatters! I'm slipping over here from the cafe if it's ok with y'all because it's been a little doomsday-ish around the dharma house and this seems like a better place for me at the moment. But I have lots of good vibes to share with everyone that needs them, they have been been sent and hopefully received!
@Mindi B , I was raised with a similar Mom /daughter scenario and it took me many years to become an expert at uninvolved empathy. You need to learn it to protect yourself. Since I have learned that I can not fix anything and that situations and moods change on a dime without any consideration to how they are affecting others, it is the best possible stance. The hardest part is not feeling guilty about being less involved emotionally. But you can fake it, and know that you will recognize when the threat to safety is real and that you can help when needed. For the most part, your Mom's coping mechanism is to call you and create this drama and that is somehow healing to her. It's just what she knows, now you know it and you can take it from there.  Sorry if this is too personal but it has been a very difficult lesson for me and I truly know what you are going through.
I just learned that DF will need a double or possible triple bypass. He lives alone about 2 hours away. Things are going to be difficult for all of us for the next few months. 
On a happy note, a PO has come in that I wasn't expecting for at least another 8 months, so I'll have something pretty to look at when things get tough. How simple minded, lol, My DD has called me a gold fish on more that one occasion because I love to be distracted by shiny objects
I love the furry slides but not enough to commit to the celine and givenchy versions. I bought the Zara ones and only wear them as house shoes where they make me very happy


----------



## Mindi B

You are completely, totally, 100% right about the mom dynamic, dharma.  I am trying to do just as you say, to fake it (kindly) and trust that I'll know if real emergency intervention is required.  I can tell that you do know just what I'm going through, and I am grateful that you shared your experience.
The powerful VIbes of Chat will be coming your way for your DF's surgery.   My dad had a bypass some years ago, and while it is certainly no walk in the park, the process is extremely well-researched and practiced and there is every reason to expect a successful surgery and good recovery.


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> Good morning chatters! I'm slipping over here from the cafe if it's ok with y'all because it's been a little doomsday-ish around the dharma house and this seems like a better place for me at the moment. But I have lots of good vibes to share with everyone that needs them, they have been been sent and hopefully received!
> @Mindi B , I was raised with a similar Mom /daughter scenario and it took me many years to become an expert at uninvolved empathy. You need to learn it to protect yourself. Since I have learned that I can not fix anything and that situations and moods change on a dime without any consideration to how they are affecting others, it is the best possible stance. The hardest part is not feeling guilty about being less involved emotionally. But you can fake it, and know that you will recognize when the threat to safety is real and that you can help when needed. For the most part, your Mom's coping mechanism is to call you and create this drama and that is somehow healing to her. It's just what she knows, now you know it and you can take it from there.  Sorry if this is too personal but it has been a very difficult lesson for me and I truly know what you are going through.
> I just learned that DF will need a double or possible triple bypass. He lives alone about 2 hours away. Things are going to be difficult for all of us for the next few months.
> On a happy note, a PO has come in that I wasn't expecting for at least another 8 months, so I'll have something pretty to look at when things get tough. How simple minded, lol, My DD has called me a gold fish on more that one occasion because I love to be distracted by shiny objects
> I love the furry slides but not enough to commit to the celine and givenchy versions. I bought the Zara ones and only wear them as house shoes where they make me very happy


Hermes ships in shiny silver wrapping.   That'll do fine.  Call me a big ole carp!


----------



## chaneljewel

Mindi, parent issues are so difficult.  Our parents become the 'child' which feels so unnatural.  Know that you're doing all you can for your parents and being their referee isn't going to help.  Try to take care of yourself as that's what you need right now.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I get distracted by shiny objects too. Put me in a good jewelry store and I could be there for days!!!


----------



## Mayfly285

chaneljewel said:


> Mindi, parent issues are so difficult.  Our parents become the 'child' which feels so unnatural.  Know that you're doing all you can for your parents and being their referee isn't going to help.  Try to take care of yourself as that's what you need right now.



This is so, so true, chanel. It feels wrong that we end up "babying" our parents but it's part of Shakespeare's Seven Ages of Man: "Last scene of all, That ends this strange eventful history, Is second childishness and mere oblivion, Sans teeth, sans eyes, sans taste, sans everything."
On that cheerful note, I'll agree with observations etoupe that there's something of the magpie in all of us: it's hard to resist those beautiful shiny items! [emoji6][emoji183]


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> I get distracted by shiny objects too. Put me in a good jewelry store and I could be there for days!!!



So, so true!


----------



## Mindi B

Nothing like the Bard, Mayfly.  It isn't exactly an uplifting quotation, but it is indisputably accurate.
Truly the hardest thing right now is the Sisyphean nature of my role: My parents dump their emotional messes in my lap.
I clean them up.  My parents feel better, so they make no changes of any kind.  I mean, change is hard, and if every time
you make a mistake you know it will be handled for you, why do the hard stuff?  So the situation repeats, ad nauseam.
The key, of course, it to try--gently--to hand the mess back to my parents.  Which is fraught for two main reasons. 
First, nobody likes it when a long-established relational dynamic, however dysfunctional, is interrupted.  The push-back
is fierce.  Second, as dharma noted, I have to trust that if the consequences are more dire than usual, I will know and
be able to intervene in a timely fashion.
Okay, I've been whinging about this for long enough.  Thanks for your forbearance, Peeps, and your support. 
I shall now officially move on!  To the next crisis!  (Kidding, I hope.)
Happy weekend!


----------



## lulilu

To return to the fun topic of fur slides, I had to laugh at the Gucci ones that are entirely fur.  Would look like muppets on your feet.  
I have tried the Givenchy ones but can't figure out how to wear them.  Maybe spring.


----------



## pursecrzy

Not to mention what they would pick up if you wore then outside. Shudder. You'd have to groom them too. 

They remind me of Wookiees from Star Wars.


----------



## Mindi B

I have to agree about those all-fur mules.  Even furry-shoe loving me has to draw the line somewhere.  Those are just. . . weird.  And STUNNINGLY impractical; like, somebody sat down and deliberately designed the MOST ridiculously unwearable shoes EVAH.


----------



## gracekelly

chaneljewel said:


> Mindi, parent issues are so difficult.  Our parents become the 'child' which feels so unnatural.  Know that you're doing all you can for your parents and being their referee isn't going to help.  Try to take care of yourself as that's what you need right now.


This sums it up exactly.  I went through this with my mother and at the end, it was like dealing with a small child.


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, gk, that image makes my heart hurt.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

etoupebirkin said:


> I get distracted by shiny objects too. Put me in a good jewelry store and I could be there for days!!!


You and me both!


----------



## ck21

Let the record show that Minnesota was no place for fur shoes today!  Shorts weather in November!!! Amazing!


----------



## Mayfly285

ck21 said:


> Let the record show that Minnesota was no place for fur shoes today!  Shorts weather in November!!! Amazing!



Wow!! [emoji274] I've just pegged put a lineful of washing, amidst sun and a cold wind, only to have to dash out to collect it in a torrential, freezing downpour! [emoji942] No furry shoes here in Derbyshire, either! [emoji6]


----------



## Mindi B

UK weather is always. . . interesting.  My favorite (and rather routine) forecast there is "Bright, with showers."  Only in Britain!


----------



## BridesdeGala

Good morning, all -- hope you are enjoying the extra hour from daylight savings time 
Longtime lurker and sometime poster here,,,,,,I know you are the expert and hope you don't mind a quick question about Veronique Nichanian's jewellery. She is the Hermes menswear designer.  Does anyone know who makes her bracelet? The photo is from 2014 and shows her elegant minimalist style. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## dharma

eagle1002us said:


> Hermes ships in shiny silver wrapping.   That'll do fine.  Call me a big ole carp!





etoupebirkin said:


> I get distracted by shiny objects too. Put me in a good jewelry store and I could be there for days!!!





Madam Bijoux said:


> You and me both!



Well then, I guess we are all from the same school of fish!


----------



## dharma

BridesdeGala said:


> Good morning, all -- hope you are enjoying the extra hour from daylight savings time
> Longtime lurker and sometime poster here,,,,,,I know you are the expert and hope you don't mind a quick question about Veronique Nichanian's jewellery. She is the Hermes menswear designer.  Does anyone know who makes her bracelet? The photo is from 2014 and shows her elegant minimalist style. Thanks so much in advance.


She is very chic indeed. Not sure about the bracelet, it doesn't look like anything from Hermes. It does look like a long strand, possibly even a necklace that she's wrapped as a bracelet. The crossover strand is what happens when I wrap long strands around the wrist so it's a clue. I'll bet you could get this effect with any number of interesting strands of beads.


----------



## gracekelly

dharma said:


> She is very chic indeed. Not sure about the bracelet, it doesn't look like anything from Hermes. It does look like a long strand, possibly even a necklace that she's wrapped as a bracelet. The crossover strand is what happens when I wrap long strands around the wrist so it's a clue. I'll bet you could get this effect with any number of interesting strands of beads.


I agree that it looks like a necklace wrapped around the wrist.


----------



## Mindi B

Me three.


----------



## BridesdeGala

Add one more. Brilliant suggestion, *Dharma, *I am certain you are correct. Thanks so much 
Now, if only H would take a page from her playbook and sell this kind of jewellery.  I wonder if she contributes to the choices of men's scarves. I find several of their designs and CWs are more inspiring than our women's.


----------



## chaneljewel

I think you're right dharma...I've gotten the same look by wrapping a long bracelet on the wrist.  Great look!


----------



## MadMadCat

dharma said:


> She is very chic indeed. Not sure about the bracelet, it doesn't look like anything from Hermes. It does look like a long strand, possibly even a necklace that she's wrapped as a bracelet. The crossover strand is what happens when I wrap long strands around the wrist so it's a clue. I'll bet you could get this effect with any number of interesting strands of beads.



I agree as well. It looks like a long strand of gray freshwater pearls.


----------



## eagle1002us

I'm getting these pop-ups from Polyvore.  Has anyone ever ordered from the companies they represent?  Is the stuff new?


----------



## pursecrzy

I've been playing with my new camera


----------



## alismarr

Very nice pic *pursecrzy.*  The autumnal colours of the leaves this year in my neck of the woods are particularly     gorgeous.


----------



## Mindi B

So pretty!  Autumn light is so dramatic.


----------



## gracekelly

pursecrzy said:


> I've been playing with my new camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515052


Great shot!!  The Fall colors really invite a lot of picture taking.  Here is one from my recent trip to NE to view the colors.


----------



## bobkat1991

Mindi B said:


> Right at this mo, I could use some major Chat Vibes.  My parents' relationship is breaking down.  My mom's functioning remains compromised after this summer's episode and my father has apparently decided that her new cognitive challenges are somehow a deliberate affront to HIM (after almost 60 years of doing his bidding, now she can't).  Further, my dad believes that my refusal to take his side against her is inexcusable and he has stopped speaking to me.  It's really just SUCH a load of manure deposited right on my doorstep that it is difficult even to articulate the situation comprehensibly.  Which, given this is garrulous me we're describing, is really saying something.
> This comes at a time when I am dealing with some health issues of my own (hopefully these will be minor and soon vanquished), and--for our US Peeps--at a very unhappy and stressful time nationally.  I'm juuuuust about holding it together.  But it's a close call.
> I am reminding myself that I do have resources, including a rather bemused but solid DH and more access to expert help than many people enjoy, so I am trying NOT to overdramatize this.  But as everyone, I know, will understand, when it's one's family acting out, it's extra-tough.
> Which reminds me--EB, how are things going for your DS?  Has he been giving any serious thought to a career change?  Hope his life has at least stabilized a bit and he will be amenable to some loving advice over Thanksgiving.



Oh, no!  I am so sorry to hear this!  I do wish that I, and th rest of us could do something more concrete to help you than just lending a sympathetic ear..  And I mean it about lending an ear...pm me if you would like my phone number and I WILL listen to you vent, OK?


----------



## Mindi B

bobkat, you are truly a doll.  Thank you.  I'm doing okay.  It helps a lot to have the kind Peeps here, and I am fortunate to have a handful of real-life Peeps, too, who offer support and encouragement.  This, too, shall pass.  I feel overwhelmed at times (and who doesn't), but I have to remind myself that I WILL find my way out!  Meanwhile, I cruise around tPF and look at pretty scarves and bags.


----------



## pursecrzy

alismarr said:


> Very nice pic *pursecrzy.*  The autumnal colours of the leaves this year in my neck of the woods are particularly     gorgeous.



Thanks!



gracekelly said:


> Great shot!!  The Fall colors really invite a lot of picture taking.  Here is one from my recent trip to NE to view the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515630



Thanks and right back at ya!


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> So pretty!  Autumn light is so dramatic.



Thanks! I still need to learn a lot about my camera and found a great YouTube video about the basics.


----------



## ck21

Quiet round here!  The election nonsense has worn me out.  Mindi-maybe you have a new bit of fashion advice to share?

We had parent/teacher conferences today.  Young hot cars is making me very proud!


----------



## lulilu

I'm here, CK!  I hope everyone comes back to chat too.  It's good to have political commercial-free tv as well.  It was awful.
Congrats on the good report for Hot Cars -- those are the best parent-teacher conferences to attend.
I was in NYC for the weekend and part of the week, visiting my sister, having some time with DS2, and a little shopping (but stayed away from H as I have no willpower at all).  It was exhausting lol and glad to be back in the boring but calm suburbs.


----------



## Mindi B

I am in London!  And I may not come back! 
I dare not offer fashion advice when I am this jet-lagged.  Things would not turn out well.
I need a hot shower.


----------



## lulilu

Lucky Mindi!  Hope you have some fun shopping.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, enjoy your trip!

May I ask for some good thoughts?  My son is finally having genetic testing for a particular hereditary syndrome that affected his father.  I'm so glad he's finally doing it, but understand his reluctance.   Any positive thoughts that you can spare would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bobkat1991

Mindi B said:


> bobkat, you are truly a doll.  Thank you.  I'm doing okay.  It helps a lot to have the kind Peeps here, and I am fortunate to have a handful of real-life Peeps, too, who offer support and encouragement.  This, too, shall pass.  I feel overwhelmed at times (and who doesn't), but I have to remind myself that I WILL find my way out!  Meanwhile, I cruise around tPF and look at pretty scarves and bags.


I wasn't just saying it, either.  I LOVE making new friends!  And I have been told by several that I have an uplifting point of view about life.  One friend noted that I always find joy somewhere and vowed to emulate me.  She now has a pet clematis (it is springtime in New Zealand).  She likes hearing about all my fun with chickens.


----------



## lulilu

Cavalier Girl said:


> Mindi, enjoy your trip!
> 
> May I ask for some good thoughts?  My son is finally having genetic testing for a particular hereditary syndrome that affected his father.  I'm so glad he's finally doing it, but understand his reluctance.   Any positive thoughts that you can spare would be greatly appreciated.



I will say prayers for a good outcome CG!


----------



## ck21

Cavalier Girl said:


> Mindi, enjoy your trip!
> 
> May I ask for some good thoughts?  My son is finally having genetic testing for a particular hereditary syndrome that affected his father.  I'm so glad he's finally doing it, but understand his reluctance.   Any positive thoughts that you can spare would be greatly appreciated.



Loads of vibes coming your way, CG!


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> Mindi, enjoy your trip!
> 
> May I ask for some good thoughts?  My son is finally having genetic testing for a particular hereditary syndrome that affected his father.  I'm so glad he's finally doing it, but understand his reluctance.   Any positive thoughts that you can spare would be greatly appreciated.


CG- all positive thinking coming in support of your son, and you as well. Take time to care for yourself during this anxious time. Sometimes it's even more stressful to endure things our children must deal with than if we were the one going through it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

CG, Sending you good vibes, too!!! ((((And a big hug))))


----------



## Mindi B

CG, thinking of you and your son.  Wishing you both strength in this challenging time.


----------



## crochetbella

Prayers CG! And Mindi!


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Nothing like the Bard, Mayfly.  It isn't exactly an uplifting quotation, but it is indisputably accurate.
> Truly the hardest thing right now is the Sisyphean nature of my role: My parents dump their emotional messes in my lap.
> I clean them up.  My parents feel better, so they make no changes of any kind.  I mean, change is hard, and if every time
> you make a mistake you know it will be handled for you, why do the hard stuff?  So the situation repeats, ad nauseam.
> The key, of course, it to try--gently--to hand the mess back to my parents.  Which is fraught for two main reasons.
> First, nobody likes it when a long-established relational dynamic, however dysfunctional, is interrupted.  The push-back
> is fierce.  Second, as dharma noted, I have to trust that if the consequences are more dire than usual, I will know and
> be able to intervene in a timely fashion.
> Okay, I've been whinging about this for long enough.  Thanks for your forbearance, Peeps, and your support.
> I shall now officially move on!  To the next crisis!  (Kidding, I hope.)
> Happy weekend!


At any time Sisyphus could have chucked his rocks down to the valley below (thus starting a bit of an avalanche but what the heck) then gone to a bar . . . or to a shoe store . . .  or to a gym . . . or just chilled and used his rounded back to mime Rodin's thinker.


----------



## RxBags

Hello dear TPF'ers, I am the very lucky owner of a terre battue 40 togo HAC w/permabrass HW (reveal in "All Hail the HAC!!" thread).  I'm beyond elated and got this at a Las Vegas H boutique.  I have a couple weird questions, though.  (1) the lock that came with it seems gold vs the permabrass hardware... is this odd?  (2)  the boutique shipped the box to me and it's torn up!  should I expect a pristine box with this expensive purchase or am I being too picky?  Thank you all!!!!!


----------



## lulilu

RxBags said:


> Hello dear TPF'ers, I am the very lucky owner of a terre battue 40 togo HAC w/permabrass HW (reveal in "All Hail the HAC!!" thread).  I'm beyond elated and got this at a Las Vegas H boutique.  I have a couple weird questions, though.  (1) the lock that came with it seems gold vs the permabrass hardware... is this odd?  (2)  the boutique shipped the box to me and it's torn up!  should I expect a pristine box with this expensive purchase or am I being too picky?  Thank you all!!!!!


I can't answer the lock question, but once I got a bag shipped to me with a torn box.  I called the store and they replaced it.  I don't know if this is still true or I just lucked out as bags come to the store in the box.  The store has no extra boxes.  But give it a try.


----------



## Mindi B

eagle1002us said:


> At any time Sisyphus could have chucked his rocks down to the valley below (thus starting a bit of an avalanche but what the heck) then gone to a bar . . . or to a shoe store . . .  or to a gym . . . or just chilled and used his rounded back to mime Rodin's thinker.



If your implication is that I can/should simply refuse to fulfill this role for my parents, eagle, all I can say is, first, that this, of course, is my ultimate goal, and second, that you may be underestimating the significance of a lifetime of training and the emotional power of family dynamics, loyalty, and guilt.  While "just stop that" is, in some cases, fundamentally rational advice, not every psychologically-determined behavior (especially those learned and over-learned in childhood) is amenable to this approach.  And in the case of the original Sisyphus himself, I believe Hades, god of the underworld, might have declined to permit the denizens of hell to quit their torments.  They were sort of, er, contractually obligated to continue.  However, I would pay good money to meet Sisyphus in a shoe store.  I wonder what sort of trainers he wore?


----------



## Mindi B

London rocks.  Having a good time, walking our feet to nubs and soaking up the city.
Today I found a length of this season's Hermes ribbon (with the wee animal tracks) on the pavement (sidewalk to us Yankees).  I picked it up and put it in my pocket.  For some reason none of my purchases (all long-distance) this year have come with the themed ribbon.  Yes, this is abnormal behavior.  DH was amused.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi B said:


> If your implication is that I can/should simply refuse to fulfill this role for my parents, eagle, all I can say is, first, that this, of course, is my ultimate goal, and second, that you may be underestimating the significance of a lifetime of training and the emotional power of family dynamics, loyalty, and guilt.  While "just stop that" is, in some cases, fundamentally rational advice, not every psychologically-determined behavior (especially those learned and over-learned in childhood) is amenable to this approach.  And in the case of the original Sisyphus himself, I believe Hades, god of the underworld, might have declined to permit the denizens of hell to quit their torments.  They were sort of, er, contractually obligated to continue.  However, I would pay good money to meet Sisyphus in a shoe store.  I wonder what sort of trainers he wore?


I agree with you Mindi.  This is sort of like the situation where one says "when you do X, it makes me feel X," that a proper response would be "well, don't feel that way."  Parents have amazing holds on us in so many ways.  To extricate oneself is painful and difficult, if at all possible.


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu, my DH really believed that "don't feel that way" was a legitimate suggestion for much of our early years together.  Then he had a period of depression after his father died.  All of a sudden, he got it.  He now likens emotional episodes like that to the flu--he didn't WANT to feel it, but it wasn't going to be rationalized away.  Sometimes things like this don't make sense, I think, unless and until you've lived them.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, my exDH was also a proponent of "don't feel that way" or "you shouldn't feel that way" on occasion.  A most frustrating response to a legitimate stated concern.  If he didn't understand it, it wasn't legitimate.


----------



## RxBags

lulilu said:


> I can't answer the lock question, but once I got a bag shipped to me with a torn box.  I called the store and they replaced it.  I don't know if this is still true or I just lucked out as bags come to the store in the box.  The store has no extra boxes.  But give it a try.



Oh, I didn't know that the bags came in their own boxes to the stores!  Very good to know... although I feel like I will have to just live with the mangled box now.  Will give the SA a call nonetheless.  Thank you, lulilu!

Anyone have any idea with the lock?  I can post pics also if that helps... ugh, I wish my excitement didn't make me blind to inspection!


----------



## dharma

Cavalier Girl said:


> Mindi, enjoy your trip!
> 
> May I ask for some good thoughts?  My son is finally having genetic testing for a particular hereditary syndrome that affected his father.  I'm so glad he's finally doing it, but understand his reluctance.   Any positive thoughts that you can spare would be greatly appreciated.


All good thoughts coming your way xo


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> lulilu, my DH really believed that "don't feel that way" was a legitimate suggestion for much of our early years together.  Then he had a period of depression after his father died.  All of a sudden, he got it.  He now likens emotional episodes like that to the flu--he didn't WANT to feel it, but it wasn't going to be rationalized away.  Sometimes things like this don't make sense, I think, unless and until you've lived them.





lulilu said:


> Mindi, my exDH was also a proponent of "don't feel that way" or "you shouldn't feel that way" on occasion.  A most frustrating response to a legitimate stated concern.  If he didn't understand it, it wasn't legitimate.



I wonder if this is a "guy" thing. My DH was the same way, but life's curve balls have changed his attitude quite a bit. 
@Mindi B, I'm so excited for you to be in London. I have only been once and the weather just happened to be glorious. I've wanted to live there ever since although many Brits have told me I would not likely experience that weather again!


----------



## Vintage Leather

I am within weeks of finishing my thesis for my second master's degree!   In another two weeks, I might actually be able to do wild and crazy things like... get more than 3 hours of sleep a night?  or rejoin the human race?



Mindi B said:


> lulilu, my DH really believed that "don't feel that way" was a legitimate suggestion for much of our early years together.  Then he had a period of depression after his father died.  All of a sudden, he got it.  He now likens emotional episodes like that to the flu--he didn't WANT to feel it, but it wasn't going to be rationalized away.  Sometimes things like this don't make sense, I think, unless and until you've lived them.



I think that correlation - depression being like the flu - is probably one of the best I have heard.  It's something that you survive, and something that you having coping methods for working around.  But there is no cure, and there is no easy way out.  Thank you for this, and ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ for you and yours

And, here's a picture of a well-styled pair of furry shoes.  Which still look incredibly silly but... it's pink furry shoes!!
Asians & Hermes
(you'll need to scroll down to the second picture)


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> If your implication is that I can/should simply refuse to fulfill this role for my parents, eagle, all I can say is, first, that this, of course, is my ultimate goal, and second, that you may be underestimating the significance of a lifetime of training and the emotional power of family dynamics, loyalty, and guilt.  While "just stop that" is, in some cases, fundamentally rational advice, not every psychologically-determined behavior (especially those learned and over-learned in childhood) is amenable to this approach.  And in the case of the original Sisyphus himself, I believe Hades, god of the underworld, might have declined to permit the denizens of hell to quit their torments.  They were sort of, er, contractually obligated to continue.  However, I would pay good money to meet Sisyphus in a shoe store.  I wonder what sort of trainers he wore?


Sis had to lug that rock because of Hades?  Oh.  That's kind of bad.  There goes free choice.  
I see your point.  All I can say is, from my own perspective, one of the most fulfilling moments I ever had was finally telling DMIL, "You complain too much.   Not everyone can have kids."   Did anyone chime in to agree?  No.  No one at the table.  But I had stood up to her at long last.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> lulilu, my DH really believed that "don't feel that way" was a legitimate suggestion for much of our early years together.  Then he had a period of depression after his father died.  All of a sudden, he got it.  *He now likens emotional episodes like that to the flu--he didn't WANT to feel it, but it wasn't going to be rationalized away.  Sometimes things like this don't make sense, I think, unless and until you've lived them.*



Mindi, I wish I could give you and DH a big hug.  You are both spot on!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

LV, congratulations!  And, it's wonderful to hear from you!


----------



## ck21

On a different note, hot cars and I had some fun pictures taken...


----------



## etoupebirkin

For people who are basically normal, you can liken periodic episodes of depression like the flu. My mother was bi-polar manic depressive. That cannot be compared to the flu. It's a chronic condition. And if it's untreated or the patient does not take their meds, or the meds no longer work it can lead to serious to life ending consequences.

In my life, my mother's illness was the elephant in the room.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> lulilu, my DH really believed that "don't feel that way" was a legitimate suggestion for much of our early years together.  Then he had a period of depression after his father died.  All of a sudden, he got it.  He now likens emotional episodes like that to the flu--he didn't WANT to feel it, but it wasn't going to be rationalized away.  Sometimes things like this don't make sense, I think, unless and until you've lived them.


I'm not saying anything like don't feel that way.  What I'm saying is a variation of Eleanor Roosevelt's observation, "no one can make you feel inferior without your consent."  If Mom and Pop fight and then Mom dumps how she feels on you, and this cycle repeats and repeats, and you don't like it, you do have the option to do something other than let her dump on you.  Because it's evidently not changing anything, leading to any kind of solutions, if she dumps on you.  If I understand correctly, she did not have such intensive contact with you for quite some time until this housing situation emerged.  Now she does.   Maybe a solution is to impose a bit of a boundary on her, to refuse to engage with her about her grievances with Pop.  I am not saying this is the right thing to do.   It's one option.   If you don't like it, don't do it.  But it does seem to be pretty clear that Mom knows how to get people riled up on her behalf and nothing good seems to come out of that.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> For people who are basically normal, you can liken periodic episodes of depression like the flu. My mother was bi-polar manic depressive. That cannot be compared to the flu. It's a chronic condition. And if it's untreated or the patient does not take their meds, or the meds no longer work it can lead to serious to life ending consequences.
> 
> In my life, my mother's illness was the elephant in the room.


Was your mother a creative person?  If she was, did that foster creativity in you?  Kay Jamison wrote about a link between bipolar & creativity which if it exists might seem to assuage to some degree some of the stuff which is not good.


----------



## chaneljewel

Vintage Leather said:


> I am within weeks of finishing my thesis for my second master's degree!   In another two weeks, I might actually be able to do wild and crazy things like... get more than 3 hours of sleep a night?  or rejoin the human race?
> 
> 
> 
> I think that correlation - depression being like the flu - is probably one of the best I have heard.  It's something that you survive, and something that you having coping methods for working around.  But there is no cure, and there is no easy way out.  Thank you for this, and ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ for you and yours
> 
> And, here's a picture of a well-styled pair of furry shoes.  Which still look incredibly silly but... it's pink furry shoes!!
> Asians & Hermes
> (you'll need to scroll down to the second picture)



What a good feeling for you!   Congratulations!!


----------



## chaneljewel

ck21 said:


> On a different note, hot cars and I had some fun pictures taken...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521204



Such a happy photo!


----------



## eagle1002us

ck21 said:


> On a different note, hot cars and I had some fun pictures taken...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521204


This is a totally wonderful photo, ck21.


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> Was your mother a creative person?  If she was, did that foster creativity in you?  Kay Jamison wrote about a link between bipolar & creativity which if it exists might seem to assuage to some degree some of the stuff which is not good.



My Mom was creative, but unfortunately lacked outlets. She was trapped in that 50s, 60s traditional role of mother and wife. She would have been far better off if she worked full time. It would have (hopefully) kept her mind off of perceived slights. She also was the kind of person who felt the world revolved around her.


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> On a different note, hot cars and I had some fun pictures taken...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521204


Absolutely LOVE this!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, CK, that's a wonderful picture, and a great representation of the bond you and Hot Cars share.  I love it!


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> My Mom was creative, but unfortunately lacked outlets. She was trapped in that 50s, 60s traditional role of mother and wife. She would have been far better off if she worked full time. It would have (hopefully) kept her mind off of perceived slights. She also was the kind of person who felt the world revolved around her.


Mine was not creative although she could dress nicely when she wanted..   She did not like to work.  She wanted someone else to support her (guess who).  She liked to chain smoke and brood.  (I guess the smoking kept her thin).   She liked to go shopping.  Not for me, tho.  However, I have rectified that little imbalance myself.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, of course the flu analogy isn't meant to minimize profound mental illnesses.  These are, as you say, chronic, recalcitrant, and incredibly disruptive to the lives of the sufferer and his/her family.  The analogy was not to suggest a parallel between a mental illness and a mild, fleeting virus--It was intended _only_ to highlight the difference between my DH's previous attitude toward mental struggles (if the feeling is unpleasant, don't feel it!) and his realization, after some personal experience, that emotional illnesses are, well, illnesses, and not subject to acts of will.  I apologize if I seemed to be trivializing what your family experiences; it was the last thing I intended.

Ck, that is absolutely a FANTASTIC photo.  As CG said, it so beautifully expresses the love and joy inherent in your relationship with Collin.  

VL, DANG, woman, what an accomplishment!  Yay, you!  So great to "see" you here and hope all is well in your neck of the woods.  Many, many congratulations to you, you highly-educated gal, you!
.


----------



## ouija board

Vintage Leather! Crotchetbella! Good to see you both on Chat! 

Ck, what a fun photo of you and Hot Cars!  

Hope everyone's having a great week.


----------



## Genie27

CK, that is a wonderful picture - you and your son are adorable. Thanks for sharing - it put a smile to my face.


----------



## dharma

Beautiful picture, CK. So much joy!


----------



## lulilu

CK, love the photo!  You  had a great photographer!
VL, congratulations -- not a small feat!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

I 


RxBags said:


> Oh, I didn't know that the bags came in their own boxes to the stores!  Very good to know... although I feel like I will have to just live with the mangled box now.  Will give the SA a call nonetheless.  Thank you, lulilu!
> 
> Anyone have any idea with the lock?  I can post pics also if that helps... ugh, I wish my excitement didn't make me blind to inspection!


I think your lock should match.  I would call and complain.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Mindi B said:


> London rocks.  Having a good time, walking our feet to nubs and soaking up the city.
> Today I found a length of this season's Hermes ribbon (with the wee animal tracks) on the pavement (sidewalk to us Yankees).  I picked it up and put it in my pocket.  For some reason none of my purchases (all long-distance) this year have come with the themed ribbon.  Yes, this is abnormal behavior.  DH was amused.


Have you found shopping to be good with the devalued pound?


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

ck21 said:


> On a different note, hot cars and I had some fun pictures taken...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521204


That poncho/cape is darling!  hot cars is pretty cute too!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

eagle1002us said:


> I'm not saying anything like don't feel that way.  What I'm saying is a variation of Eleanor Roosevelt's observation, "no one can make you feel inferior without your consent."  If Mom and Pop fight and then Mom dumps how she feels on you, and this cycle repeats and repeats, and you don't like it, you do have the option to do something other than let her dump on you.  Because it's evidently not changing anything, leading to any kind of solutions, if she dumps on you.  If I understand correctly, she did not have such intensive contact with you for quite some time until this housing situation emerged.  Now she does.   Maybe a solution is to impose a bit of a boundary on her, to refuse to engage with her about her grievances with Pop.  I am not saying this is the right thing to do.   It's one option.   If you don't like it, don't do it.  But it does seem to be pretty clear that Mom knows how to get people riled up on her behalf and nothing good seems to come out of that.


"No one can make you feel inferior without your consent."  Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## cremel

ck21 said:


> On a different note, hot cars and I had some fun pictures taken...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521204



This photo is amazingly beautiful and natural.  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> London rocks.  Having a good time, walking our feet to nubs and soaking up the city.
> Today I found a length of this season's Hermes ribbon (with the wee animal tracks) on the pavement (sidewalk to us Yankees).  I picked it up and put it in my pocket.  For some reason none of my purchases (all long-distance) this year have come with the themed ribbon.  Yes, this is abnormal behavior.  DH was amused.



[emoji1]


----------



## Mindi B

One last try: It is fundamentally true that "no one can make you feel inferior without your consent."  It is also true that children and other populations (the elderly, victims of crime, the mentally ill, etc.) are often unable to withhold consent or counter assertively when subjected to contempt and cruelty from people who have--or who commandeer--authority in their lives.  To tell a suffering person that, in effect, if someone's behavior is hurting them it's their own fault for "consenting" can be tantamount to blaming the victim.  This is a generalization, of course (all individual relationships have unique complexities)--but so are facile sayings.


----------



## Genie27

Mindi, I hear you, because I have similar struggles - even when we *know* certain patterns are unhealthy, it's not easy to 'just stop' within parental relationships. It's a lifetime of pattern building and the roots run truly deep indeed.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

"No one can make you feel inferior without your consent."

Sounds pretty simple, doesn't it?  It is NOT!


----------



## eagle1002us

Cavalier Girl said:


> "No one can make you feel inferior without your consent."
> 
> Sounds pretty simple, doesn't it?  It is NOT!


I agree change is difficult.  It can take years to figure out how to do it.   And, maybe it can't be figured out, no matter how hard we try because life is a struggle.  To me the point of the quotation is that it acknowledges there are or can be two points of view.  The quote to me is about keeping one's integrity or dignity in challenging circumstances, i.e., under circumstances that can be overwhelming for whatever reasons.  And managing to have a good time where possible under such circumstances.  This is why shoe stores,hair salons, and all different types of hair pieces were created.  And, London, too.


----------



## bobkat1991

Mindi B said:


> One last try: It is fundamentally true that "no one can make you feel inferior without your consent."  It is also true that children and other populations (the elderly, victims of crime, the mentally ill, etc.) are often unable to withhold consent or counter assertively when subjected to contempt and cruelty from people who have--or who commandeer--authority in their lives.  To tell a suffering person that, in effect, if someone's behavior is hurting them it's their own fault for "consenting" can be tantamount to blaming the victim.  This is a generalization, of course (all individual relationships have unique complexities)--but so are facile sayings.






Genie27 said:


> Mindi, I hear you, because I have similar struggles - even when we *know* certain patterns are unhealthy, it's not easy to 'just stop' within parental relationships. It's a lifetime of pattern building and the roots run truly deep indeed.


I don't believe that there IS a saying that could summarize the very comlex relationship between parents and children!  My three brothers all had a very good childhood.  Mine was a "raised by wolves" childhood.  My mother was neglected by HER mother and raised primarily by her grandmothers.  So imagine how fond she was of ME when her neglectful mother went bananas over me (first grandchild)!
It was not pretty.  I didn't even begin to realize how bad it was until I was ovr 50.

How are we supposed to just think positive and get over it?  We are all part computer.  The parts are made by our parents (DNA and our genes).  Then, our parents get to program us.

I am a person who can always find joy.  I think I may have begun doing it unconsciously as a child to spite my controlling mother.  But figuring out all the hidden traps and deprograming ourselves can be a lifetime work.


----------



## eagle1002us

bobkat1991 said:


> I don't believe that there IS a saying that could summarize the very comlex relationship between parents and children!  My three brothers all had a very good childhood.  Mine was a "raised by wolves" childhood.  My mother was neglected by HER mother and raised primarily by her grandmothers.  So imagine how fond she was of ME when her neglectful mother went bananas over me (first grandchild)!
> It was not pretty.  I didn't even begin to realize how bad it was until I was ovr 50.
> 
> How are we supposed to just think positive and get over it?  We are all part computer.  The parts are made by our parents (DNA and our genes).  Then, our parents get to program us.
> 
> I am a person who can always find joy.  I think I may have begun doing it unconsciously as a child to spite my controlling mother.  But figuring out all the hidden traps and deprograming ourselves can be a lifetime work.


Right.  Living well is the best revenge.  I enjoyed your post.


----------



## bobkat1991

eagle1002us said:


> Right.  Living well is the best revenge.  I enjoyed your post.


Thank you, eagle1002us.


----------



## ck21

Happy Friday, friends! First snow of the season is upon us. Hot Cars is thrilled!!


----------



## gracekelly

bobkat1991 said:


> I don't believe that there IS a saying that could summarize the very comlex relationship between parents and children!  My three brothers all had a very good childhood.  Mine was a "raised by wolves" childhood.  My mother was neglected by HER mother and raised primarily by her grandmothers.  So imagine how fond she was of ME when her neglectful mother went bananas over me (first grandchild)!
> It was not pretty.  I didn't even begin to realize how bad it was until I was ovr 50.
> 
> How are we supposed to just think positive and get over it?  We are all part computer.  The parts are made by our parents (DNA and our genes).  Then, our parents get to program us.
> 
> I am a person who can always find joy.  I think I may have begun doing it unconsciously as a child to spite my controlling mother.  But figuring out all the hidden traps and deprograming ourselves can be a lifetime work.



Thank  you for your post. it was very insightful and interesting.  I once read that each of us, when we have siblings, grew up in a different family.  I believe this to be true because parents have a different dynamic dependent upon gender and birth order and the economic condition of the family at the time.  What is  equally  interesting to me, are  the observations of a sibling regarding said treatment of another sibling.  I know I was truly shocked when my older brother told me,  when I was in my 40's, that my mother was in competition with me.  The thought had never once occurred to me and after I thought about it, I thought he was probably correct.  To quote the same brother, "it is what it is."


----------



## gracekelly

ck21 said:


> Happy Friday, friends! First snow of the season is upon us. Hot Cars is thrilled!!



Is he old enough to have a favorite team?  The U of M basketball team is smokin' hot this year and last night they beat my DH's team.  You know that I won't let him live this down lol!


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Thank  you for your post. it was very insightful and interesting.  I once read that each of us, when we have siblings, grew up in a different family.  I believe this to be true because parents have a different dynamic dependent upon gender and birth order and the economic condition of the family at the time.  What is  equally  interesting to me, are  the observations of a sibling regarding said treatment of another sibling.  I know I was truly shocked when my older brother told me,  when I was in my 40's, that my mother was in competition with me.  The thought had never once occurred to me and after I thought about it, I thought he was probably correct.  To quote the same brother, "it is what it is."


I know about that!   When mothers do that it's like they're viewing their daughter as a sister, like an equal instead of a dependent.   It's also a bit of (if I remember fairy-tales correctly) a Snow-White syndrome, who is the fairest in the land?  Thank you for your post.


----------



## lulilu

CK -- you had snow, we had freezing rain and serious wind.  It's still blowing really hard.  I am loathe to walk the doggies.  I hope hot cars enjoyed your first snow.


----------



## Mindi B

News flash: Miss Olive (who is currently fine) had a bad spell at the kennel while we were in London.  So there is no way I'm leaving her to go to my DH's family for Christmas.  So she's coming along.  However, the airline rules demanded we use a carrier the size of a gerbil cage to fit under the seat in front of us.  I am not folding my almost 16 year old chihuahua in half to fit her under an airplane seat.  So, ROAD TRIP!  Me, DH, and (why not?) BOTH dogs.  This will be epic.


----------



## Mindi B

DH has pointed out this could be a Christmas movie.  The Henry Pootle Holiday Special, starring Olive.  Currently seeking advertisers for its network debut.


----------



## lulilu

How long a trip Mindi?  I have always felt I couldn't subject my dogs (or fellow passengers) to airline travel.  So I usually stay home. lol

I am boarding the littles for Thanksgiving -- too many people visiting.  I hate doing it but they will cause a major ruckus when people are around.  Lillian is
afraid of most men, including exDH (she barks at him every week like crazy when he's here for dinner).  They have been boarded before when we went on vacation and were ok -- they stay together.


----------



## Mindi B

About a day, lulilu, weather permitting (pleasepleasepleaseplease).  Seven hours or so.  Doable.  Not fun, but doable.  We'll try to see it as an adventure.
Normally both dogs do fine boarding, too, but this last kennel experience was hard on Olive and she's getting frail, so. . . not happening again, especially so soon.  And there is no good reason (believe me, I tried to find one ) not to take Master HenHen as well.  My SIL, who is hosting, is great and said the more the merrier!  And it looks like we found a decent hotel (SIL's house is too small for the whole clan) that will accept our critters.  We lost money cancelling our flights but will save some not renting a car and not shipping gifts and dog food and what-not, so. . . whatevs.  I think, if I can roll with the punches, it will be fun.  Crazy fun, but fun.
Olive has traveled by plane before, but the regs have gotten stricter to the point of ridiculousness.  Teeny carrier size and weight allowance for cabin travel, vet certificate (not required, but you can be refused boarding without it, so, um, I would call that required), all sort of extra fees and lots and LOTS of "we reserve the right to refuse passage to your pet."  At this time of year, and with what I perceive as a growing mania for anyone with the smallest amount of power to exercise it to others' detriment whenever possible, this was a recipe for disaster.  Even more so than a road trip with two small dogs and a DH.


----------



## lulilu

When we adopted Phillip and Lillian, it was about 5-6 hours from home.  DD2 and i did it in a day trip.  Pretty exhausting but too close (and in the middle of nowhere) to stay overnight.  We just blasted through.  They were pretty good and slept most of the way home.


----------



## Mindi B

There ya go, proven doable!  (Still love the names Phillip and Lillian.  Love.)  Both Olive and Henry are pretty good in the car and will settle down and sleep also.  And we have a car seat for each of them to which we can attach their harnesses, and the car seats buckle in, so they can see out the windows but are secured.  Can't have wee dogs flying around the SUV!


----------



## etoupebirkin

This is the first year I'm cooking, not driving.


----------



## Mindi B

Cooking for Thanksgiving, EB?  DH and I are driving for Christmas.  For Thanksgiving, we are hunkering at home.


----------



## pursecrzy

I'm inviting myself to EBs Thanksgiving!


----------



## etoupebirkin

DH is smoking the turkey.
Sides are:
Sausage stuffing
Mashed sweet potatoes with marshmallow fluff and candied pecan topping
Green beans with bacon
Radicchio salad with pomegranate 
Pumpkin pie
Pecan Pie
Grilled Pears (probably with a Balsamic reduction 

Cooking starts tomorrow


----------



## etoupebirkin

For a chuckle ladies, Google "Turkey with two lemons" and look at the images. You'll get a good chuckle.i did buy some extra lemons at the grocery store today.


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> For a chuckle ladies, Google "Turkey with two lemons" and look at the images. You'll get a good chuckle.i did buy some extra lemons at the grocery store today.



Too funny!


----------



## ck21

EB-your dinner sounds great.

I'm a happy girl tonight.  Made a run to Trader Joe's in preparation for Thanksgiving, but bought so much other stuff.  A nice Brie and yummy crackers...also some wine and Irish Cream.  It's sleeting/snowing and it's cozy inside!!

My Thanksgiving responsibility is Brussels sprouts with bacon and maple syrup.

Tonight I'm working on making a photo calendar.  Uploading the photos is a drag....

Anyone watching This is Us?  Love!!!!


----------



## Mindi B

ck, your posts are always little bits of joy, like catching a glimpse of a cozy fire through someone's window on a cold night.  You have the invaluable ability to recognize and appreciate all the wonderful things in life, large and small, and Collin is lucky to have you as a role model.
Just wanted to tell you that: I've been feeling it for a long time.
Much love and a very Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family!


----------



## Mindi B

And while I'm having all the feels, a big group hug to all the Peeps.  As usual, you have had my cyber-back during this past year, made me laugh, made me think, and made me feel heard and understood.  Love you all and am wishing you and your families a peaceful and joyous holiday season!


----------



## bobkat1991

Mindi B said:


> And while I'm having all the feels, a big group hug to all the Peeps.  As usual, you have had my cyber-back during this past year, made me laugh, made me think, and made me feel heard and understood.  Love you all and am wishing you and your families a peaceful and joyous holiday season!



And warm wishes for good health and JOY for you, Mindi B!


----------



## ck21

Love you, Mindi!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, bobkat and ck and css and eagle and EB and everybody!
The enjoyment I get here from hanging with mah Peeps has led me to reach out to two of my dear girlfriends with whom I rarely connect--not from disinterest but more due to their busy-ness and my own diffidence about inserting myself.  Well, darn it, I want them in my life more often, so I made a point to schedule extended talks with them both in the last week. It's felt great to reinvigorate these relationships, and I think that the acceptance and encouragement I've found here has helped me to believe, as Stuart Smalley said, "I'm good enough, I'm smart enough, and doggone it, people like me!"  It is silly, but it's also a big shift in my worldview.  So, yay!
In preparation for the culinary indulgences of tomorrow, DH and I are having grilled cheese sammiches tonight.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, bobkat and ck and css and eagle and EB and everybody!
> The enjoyment I get here from hanging with mah Peeps has led me to reach out to two of my dear girlfriends with whom I rarely connect--not from disinterest but more due to their busy-ness and my own diffidence about inserting myself.  Well, darn it, I want them in my life more often, so I made a point to schedule extended talks with them both in the last week. It's felt great to reinvigorate these relationships, and I think that the acceptance and encouragement I've found here has helped me to believe, as Stuart Smalley said, "I'm good enough, I'm smart enough, and doggone it, people like me!"  It is silly, but it's also a big shift in my worldview.  So, yay!
> In preparation for the culinary indulgences of tomorrow, DH and I are having grilled cheese sammiches tonight.



Mindi- I always seek out your posts for the humor, the insight, and of course, the fashion advise........  welllllll maybe not the fashion advise, but definitely the humor and insights.

I just finished making the traditional Sausage Stuffing Mix for tomorrow and felt my arteries hardening as I browned the sausage an melted the butter. I figured out this is my 50th year making this recipe and I'm still here so it can't be too harmful! Have a lovely day with your DH and the dawgs.


----------



## lulilu

Happy thanksgiving from our family to everyone as well.  I have one DS home and the other arrives tomorrow.  My DS and her family arrive tomorrow too.  ExDH will be here for dinner.  And we celebrate DD2's birthday too.  I have cooked a couple of things.  Hit the bakery for BD cake and pie; DD2 made cookies and I got some from a different bakery too (my kids are picky and spoiled lol).  It will be a long day......


----------



## Mindi B

Happy Thanksgiving, lulilu!  How great to have all the family together.  Enjoy!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!
Mindi, I hope the drive with the Pups went OK.
Lulilu, Yes having the family all together is great!!!
CSS, I hope you are spending time with the family!!!

DS, DD, DMIL and DSIL are all in town. The cranberry sauce, pumpkin pie are all made. The pecan pie is in the oven and I have the bacon going for the green beans (and perhaps breakfast). Stuffing and sweet potatoes are next....


----------



## Mindi B

Not happening yet, EB--The road trip is scheduled for Christmas.  Today is just me, DH, and the pups at home.  DH is doing his part--that is, ALL the cooking--and later it's my turn--ALL the clean-up.  It works.  Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours!


----------



## ck21

Happy Thanksgiving!  We are en route to my mom's with Brussels sprouts in tow.

Wishing you a wonderful day!!


----------



## Mindi B

Are you really towing the Brussels Sprouts, ck?  Won't they get cold?  I'm no chef, but I suggest transporting them in the vehicle.  Just a thought.
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Are you really towing the Brussels Sprouts, ck?  Won't they get cold?  I'm no chef, but I suggest transporting them in the vehicle.  Just a thought.
> Happy Thanksgiving!



Funny girl!


----------



## Mindi B

Occasionally, ck, occasionally.


----------



## lulilu

I hope everyone is enjoying their Thanksgiving weekends (US chatsters at least).  I still have a houseful.  It's been a big breakfast, football, pizza and gingerbread houses so far and I think a Chinese restaurant dinner is being planned.  Even though the fridge is full of leftovers.


----------



## Mindi B

Sounds pretty darn wonderful, lulilu.  For us, tonight is leftovers remade into "stuffing waffles."  Don't know where DH found the idea, but it is surprisingly good!


----------



## ck21

Stuffing waffles!!!!

The week is almost half over!  Snow is on the way!  Yahoooooo!


----------



## lulilu

We've had moring rain all day and expected tomorrow too.  CK, you are brave looking forward to snow.


----------



## ck21

lulilu said:


> We've had moring rain all day and expected tomorrow too.  CK, you are brave looking forward to snow.



Brave or foolish.  . Collin loves the snow.  His joy brings me joy.


----------



## lulilu

I know that feeling, CK!  you are such a good mom.


----------



## Mindi B

Okay, I have been forced to advocate for myself, and am feeling uneasy about it.  There is a guy I'm working with regarding getting my parents into an assisted living situation.  My dad is having no part of this plan and my mom has decided to abide by his decision.  I have been trying to help my parents, individually and as a couple, since I developed the power of reason, and of course I won't abandon them, ever, but one of the hardest lessons I've had to learn is that I don't have the power to alter who they are.  They are gonna do what they're gonna do, and I can't change that.
Anyway, this helper guy keeps telling me to use "tough love" and to be more "firm."  I know he means well, but (a) this is psychological nonsense, frankly, and (b) the implicit assumption that I could have an impact if only I did something differently is upsetting.  So I've asked him to stop saying this to me.
I hope he takes it well.  I have no desire to offend him. . . but _he_ has been repeatedly offending _me_.  And I finally felt I had to say something.
Eeep.


----------



## Mindi B

Just got a very nice response and apology from the gent.  There are still grown-ups in the world, after all.
It's nice to know.


----------



## Valerilila

Hi everybody, 

I own a Kelly from 1997. The leather is Vachette Grainée des Ardennes, but I don't know the color. Maybe you can help.

In which thread should I post my question with pics?


----------



## MadMadCat

Valerilila said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I own a Kelly from 1997. The leather is Vachette Grainée des Ardennes, but I don't know the color. Maybe you can help.
> 
> In which thread should I post my question with pics?



Identification thread?


----------



## MadMadCat

Hello chat.
I've to rant.
I'm sorry I've to rant, but sometimes one has to rant.

It is performance review time in my workplace and I got the review from my manager (who didn't find the time to meet with me to discuss it in person...but that's another matter).
I read through the review and I see that in one specific goal he graded me less than my self-assessment. He commented about the fact I've to get along better with one individual in my organization, who has been undermining me since the day he joined.

I write my manager to tell me I'd like to understand why he made that comment and decided to grade *me* less for that reason.  I'm sure that the manager of the other individual involved hasn't graded him lower for not being a team player and trying to get his way no matter what, but I didn't say this to my manager.
The answer of my manager to my question was "I was not in a good mood when I did your review".

WHAT? you did my review in a bad mood? What did I do for this privilege?
I am so stunned that I did not even reply. I have that in an email, so it is not "I said you said". The evaluation has already been submitted and he has no intention to retrieve it to change it (he is always "too busy" for anything). It is not a material issue, since it makes a small difference in my whole evaluation which is otherwise excellent, but it still bugs me and I find it disrespectful and incredibly superficial.

I'd like a bit of a sanity check here. Am I overreacting for being so upset? You can tell me if I am. I know I'm a bit of a stick in the mud for these things, so feel free to tell me if you think so.


----------



## Mindi B

I think his response is outrageous.  The reason he gave you for the low rating is unprofessional if true and breathtakingly obnoxious if false.  I would print out his e-mail and add a personal note that you want his reason for the lower assessment to be enshrined in your personnel file as an addendum to the review itself, and provide it to HR or whomever in your company collects such things.
I would be furious.  I don't think you're a stick in the mud, I think this manager is an idiot.
JMO.


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> I think his response is outrageous.  The reason he gave you for the low rating is unprofessional if true and breathtakingly obnoxious if false.  I would print out his e-mail and add a personal note that you want his reason for the lower assessment to be enshrined in your personnel file as an addendum to the review itself, and provide it to HR or whomever in your company collects such things.
> I would be furious.  I don't think you're a stick in the mud, I think this manager is an idiot.
> JMO.



Just to be clear, he didn't give me a "low" rating, which I think that's what makes me feel I'm being petty. I rated myself above standard, and he gave me "standard" with the justification being just that I should get along better with this guy. The problem is that he goes for lunch with this guy at least 2-3 times/week and I've no idea what they talk about. I never have the opportunity to talk about this, because if I complain he tells me "go to talk to him" and if I don't complain my boss only hears the other side.


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> I think his response is outrageous.  The reason he gave you for the low rating is unprofessional if true and breathtakingly obnoxious if false.  I would print out his e-mail and add a personal note that you want his reason for the lower assessment to be enshrined in your personnel file as an addendum to the review itself, and provide it to HR or whomever in your company collects such things.
> I would be furious.  I don't think you're a stick in the mud, I think this manager is an idiot.
> JMO.



I forgot my manner, Mindi. Sorry, I'm a bit shaken. Thank you for taking the time to reply. I appreciate it.


----------



## Mindi B

My opinion stands.  "I was in a bad mood" is not a professional explanation for a less-than-stellar review.
ETA: No offense taken.  I understand your feelings.


----------



## csshopper

MadMadCat said:


> Hello chat.
> I've to rant.
> I'm sorry I've to rant, but sometimes one has to rant.
> 
> It is performance review time in my workplace and I got the review from my manager (who didn't find the time to meet with me to discuss it in person...but that's another matter).
> I read through the review and I see that in one specific goal he graded me less than my self-assessment. He commented about the fact I've to get along better with one individual in my organization, who has been undermining me since the day he joined.
> 
> I write my manager to tell me I'd like to understand why he made that comment and decided to grade *me* less for that reason.  I'm sure that the manager of the other individual involved hasn't graded him lower for not being a team player and trying to get his way no matter what, but I didn't say this to my manager.
> The answer of my manager to my question was "I was not in a good mood when I did your review".
> 
> WHAT? you did my review in a bad mood? What did I do for this privilege?
> I am so stunned that I did not even reply. I have that in an email, so it is not "I said you said". The evaluation has already been submitted and he has no intention to retrieve it to change it (he is always "too busy" for anything). It is not a material issue, since it makes a small difference in my whole evaluation which is otherwise excellent, but it still bugs me and I find it disrespectful and incredibly superficial.
> 
> I'd like a bit of a sanity check here. Am I overreacting for being so upset? You can tell me if I am. I know I'm a bit of a stick in the mud for these things, so feel free to tell me if you think so.


MMC- I flummoxed at what this numpty (see previous posts in Chat for translation if necessary) said to you.  Now retired for 14 years, I spent many years as an HR Professional, I can categorically say that NO, in my estimation, you are not out of line.  The first thing that popped into my mind was the potential response to him asking  "Were you having your period when you wrote it?" Yes, I know that's outrageous and, of course, I would have NEVER EVER actually said such a thing, but his "justification" is so off the wall


----------



## Genie27

But if you usually get 'above standard' in that area, then a 'standard' is below your normal performance level. I'd be upset too, in that situation. Especially if the other person is buddies with your supervisor, and now the supervisor doesn't want to revise the grading? Hmmm!


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> Hello chat.
> I've to rant.
> I'm sorry I've to rant, but sometimes one has to rant.
> 
> It is performance review time in my workplace and I got the review from my manager (who didn't find the time to meet with me to discuss it in person...but that's another matter).
> I read through the review and I see that in one specific goal he graded me less than my self-assessment. He commented about the fact I've to get along better with one individual in my organization, who has been undermining me since the day he joined.
> 
> I write my manager to tell me I'd like to understand why he made that comment and decided to grade *me* less for that reason.  I'm sure that the manager of the other individual involved hasn't graded him lower for not being a team player and trying to get his way no matter what, but I didn't say this to my manager.
> The answer of my manager to my question was "I was not in a good mood when I did your review".
> 
> WHAT? you did my review in a bad mood? What did I do for this privilege?
> I am so stunned that I did not even reply. I have that in an email, so it is not "I said you said". The evaluation has already been submitted and he has no intention to retrieve it to change it (he is always "too busy" for anything). It is not a material issue, since it makes a small difference in my whole evaluation which is otherwise excellent, but it still bugs me and I find it disrespectful and incredibly superficial.
> 
> I'd like a bit of a sanity check here. Am I overreacting for being so upset? You can tell me if I am. I know I'm a bit of a stick in the mud for these things, so feel free to tell me if you think so.


At a minimum, document the incidents in all their nuances and conversation to yourself.   Favoritism really ruins a lot of workplaces.   Messing with your eval is an aggressive act by him.   He really owes you an explanation for the "downgrade."  Now, from what I understand, workplaces seem to be moving toward giving everyone an average rating instead of better than average. See if you can smoke out from some "above av" folks if they got an "av" rating.  If they did, too, then this rating may reflect how the head of the company or HR wants things to go in the future.   If not, geez, I am so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## MadMadCat

@csshopper, @Genie27 @eagle1002us thank you for your support! Since this all happened by email, the documentation is there and undeniable. This year has been particularly challenging, and i have been leading the largest project ever undertaken by the organization. It is in time and under budget. People working in the project under my management are energized and happy, in a completely opposite trend than the rest of the org, that is rather depressed and demotivated.

This organization has always been quite conservative with its grading, at least since i started working here, and i am in the less than 10% of the people who have been graded above average or better. I am pretty sure it is not just a renormalization.

I ended up writing him an email with my objection and he just replied saying he will take a second look at my review. We'll see. I feel a bit better, althought these are the things that make me feel worse about my workplace despite the fun and rewarding projects i can do.


----------



## ck21

MMC-I agree with the others.  That response was entirely and utterly unacceptable.  Save the email and eventually share it with an HR person you trust.


----------



## MadMadCat

ck21 said:


> MMC-I agree with the others.  That response was entirely and utterly unacceptable.  Save the email and eventually share it with an HR person you trust.



Thank you ck21!


----------



## etoupebirkin

MMC, add me to the list that thinks that your supervisor is WAY out of line, too. He must be a true idiot to put something like that in writing.

I would also speak to an HR person too. Where I work, supervisors are also gauged at how well they manage their staffs by their subordinates.


----------



## MadMadCat

etoupebirkin said:


> MMC, add me to the list that thinks that your supervisor is WAY out of line, too. He must be a true idiot to put something like that in writing.
> 
> I would also speak to an HR person too. Where I work, supervisors are also gauged at how well they manage their staffs by their subordinates.



I am a supporter of 360 degrees evaluations, but in this place they are looked with suspicion by the managers (not hard to understand why).
He's the supervisor of the HR director as well. I am not sure how that conversation would go. 

To be honest, at my level there aren't many other options other than 
1) complaining and see how it goes (I did) 
2) suck it up (Something I am not good at) 
3) move on (something I may consider at some point).


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> I am a supporter of 360 degrees evaluations, but in this place they are looked with suspicion by the managers (not hard to understand why).
> He's the supervisor of the HR director as well. I am not sure how that conversation would go.
> 
> To be honest, at my level there aren't many other options other than
> 1) complaining and see how it goes (I did)
> 2) suck it up (Something I am not good at)
> 3) move on (something I may consider at some point).


I don't mean for people to jump on me, what I'm saying comes from experience, but I think you have to ask yourself how bad is boss and buddy for you to put up with given that you have a certain amount of challenging projects which make you happy and creative latitude which also makes you happy.   Sometimes workplaces are like fraternities and the female employee is the pledge.   Boss doesn't seem like he's trying to get rid of you.  Would it be worth it to you to let this incident roll off your back  so that you could keep doing a job that otherwise sounds like your dream job?  You are a female against two guys, with at least one of them jealous of your talent.  That situation may recur in another job.   I've heard of women retiring because some guy grabbed a trip they felt they had earned.   Talented men and women get "hazed" in the workplace because others are envious of them.   You just being you and doing your job well may threaten people.  That sucks.  But you have to consider you undoubtedly have allies in the workplace.   Pick your battles.   Should a nasty interaction over a rating that wasn't, if you get right down to it, bad, be grounds to quit?


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> I don't mean for people to jump on me, what I'm saying comes from experience, but I think you have to ask yourself how bad is boss and buddy for you to put up with given that you have a certain amount of challenging projects which make you happy and creative latitude which also makes you happy.   Sometimes workplaces are like fraternities and the female employee is the pledge.   Boss doesn't seem like he's trying to get rid of you.  Would it be worth it to you to let this incident roll off your back  so that you could keep doing a job that otherwise sounds like your dream job?  You are a female against two guys, with at least one of them jealous of your talent.  That situation may recur in another job.   I've heard of women retiring because some guy grabbed a trip they felt they had earned.   Talented men and women get "hazed" in the workplace because others are envious of them.   You just being you and doing your job well may threaten people.  That sucks.  But you have to consider you undoubtedly have allies in the workplace.   Pick your battles.   Should a nasty interaction over a rating that wasn't, if you get right down to it, bad, be grounds to quit?



Eagle, thank you for your very thoughtful and realistic answer.
I agree, this is not an episode bad enough for me to quit or make a big fuss about it, mostly because I've been working in worse workplaces and I know how bad it can actually become. Somehow I never perceive any of these issues as gender-related issues, and maybe I'm wrong. I've always worked in mostly man-dominated workplaces, and I've never felt particularly targeted. I've been treated unfairly in the workplaces more often by women than by men, to be honest: women can be more devious, more personal and more hurtful.

In this case, I think it is just a question of being clueless and not being professional. He also never had good examples of management, because I know for whom he has worked in the past. 

I expressed my disappointment with my boss - clearly, objectively, serenely - and now he knows how I feel, I expect him to do the right thing. If he doesn't, then I know how to gauge him next time. When I say I am not good at sucking it up, I mean that I am not willing to forgive and forget. I will remember, I will keep this on file. 

Let's just say that a recruiter contacted me a few weeks ago for a position in another organization. I spoke to him, I told him that I wanted to finish my projects to be fair with my organization before leaving, and the recruiter said that the hiring organization is willing to wait. I felt guilty about even having that conversation at that time. Now I don't.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> Eagle, thank you for your very thoughtful and realistic answer.
> I agree, this is not an episode bad enough for me to quit or make a big fuss about it, mostly because I've been working in worse workplaces and I know how bad it can actually become. Somehow I never perceive any of these issues as gender-related issues, and maybe I'm wrong. I've always worked in mostly man-dominated workplaces, and I've never felt particularly targeted. I've been treated unfairly in the workplaces more often by women than by men, to be honest: women can be more devious, more personal and more hurtful.
> 
> In this case, I think it is just a question of being clueless and not being professional. He also never had good examples of management, because I know for whom he has worked in the past.
> 
> I expressed my disappointment with my boss - clearly, objectively, serenely - and now he knows how I feel, I expect him to do the right thing. If he doesn't, then I know how to gauge him next time. When I say I am not good at sucking it up, I mean that I am not willing to forgive and forget. I will remember, I will keep this on file.
> 
> Let's just say that a recruiter contacted me a few weeks ago for a position in another organization. I spoke to him, I told him that I wanted to finish my projects to be fair with my organization before leaving, and the recruiter said that the hiring organization is willing to wait. I felt guilty about even having that conversation at that time. Now I don't.


Yes, absolutely yes to all you said.   Sadly, I totally agree about your obs about women.    And I totally agree with that you should remember his actions because this behavior of his will resurface again, it is not good will he's expressing.   The recruiter is your ally, the word has obviously gotten around about you.   Wonderful.


----------



## Mindi B

MMC and eagle, between the two of you it seems a very rational attitude has been achieved re MMC's recent review.  I agree with this final take in its entirety!
For women everywhere, please, when judging another woman--whether in the workplace or in the social sphere--think once, twice, and three times about the basis for your feelings/opinions and how, if, and to whom you express them.  Recent events have highlighted how deep and pervasive is the misogyny inherent in Western culture.  Truly, if women don't strive to have each other's backs, no one will.
JMO.


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> MMC and eagle, between the two of you it seems a very rational attitude has been achieved re MMC's recent review.  I agree with this final take in its entirety!
> For women everywhere, please, when judging another woman--whether in the workplace or in the social sphere--think once, twice, and three times about the basis for your feelings/opinions and how, if, and to whom you express them.  Recent events have highlighted how deep and pervasive is the misogyny inherent in Western culture.  Truly, if women don't strive to have each other's backs, no one will.
> JMO.



Well said, Mindi.
A good friend of mine years ago told me that she would never ever say something negative against a female co-worker because she wanted to fight the culture of women being mean to each other in the workplace. She thought that being nice, and never say anything negative would become a good examples for others.
This was three years ago.
Recently she told me she was giving up. "Other women are making it more and more difficult for me to shut up". The last drop was when a co-worker stated calling her "fat duckling" because she gained some weight after the surgery that removed her reproductive organs. She is smart, decent  human being, very good at her job, but she is forced to defend herself on a field in which she doesn't want to play.
I am not sure why women cannot just compete on the professional field like men do.


----------



## Mindi B

I think we as women are socialized to see other women as competition, MMC, whether that applies to actual circumstances or not.  Some would argue that this competitive view is an innate, evolutionarily-programmed attitude grounded in the struggle to attract a mate.  Certainly the zeitgeist supports the idea that women should be constantly comparing ourselves to each other and jockeying for a one-up position under the male gaze.  Every sort of media shows us pictures of photoshopped, often prepubescent, undernourished girls and sends us the very clear message that this is the standard of beauty--indeed, of female-ness--to which all of us must aspire.  Who among us hasn't met a new woman and seen her eyes sweep up and down, assessing our physical features, clothing and accessories?  And who among us hasn't done this to other women?  I read a terrific essay in the UK Telegraph today discussing the Victoria's Secret runway show, expressing justified horror (IMO) that in 2016, this event still attracts rapturous global attention under the pretext that it is "empowering." No.  No, ridiculous underwear modeled by very young, very skinny women is not female empowerment.  But a scary number of younger women seem to think that it is.
Can you tell I've been thinking a lot about this lately?  
Sorry for the rant.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> Well said, Mindi.
> A good friend of mine years ago told me that she would never ever say something negative against a female co-worker because she wanted to fight the culture of women being mean to each other in the workplace. She thought that being nice, and never say anything negative would become a good examples for others.
> This was three years ago.
> Recently she told me she was giving up. "Other women are making it more and more difficult for me to shut up". The last drop was when a co-worker stated calling her "fat duckling" because she gained some weight after the surgery that removed her reproductive organs. She is smart, decent  human being, very good at her job, but she is forced to defend herself on a field in which she doesn't want to play.
> I am not sure why women cannot just compete on the professional field like men do.


I'd put some nuances into your last comment.  There are some women who play dirty to show they're as tough as men.  Sadly, I know of those.  Years later, after life could be said to have dealt her a bad hand, one apologized to me.  But those years in-between were not easy!  When a women mistreats another women, there is a sense of betrayal.  

I think you are referring to men with integrity and thankfully, those do exist.   How much they are a model for ambitious women I can't tell b/c I haven't seen any imprinting yet.  The difficulty is that "decent" can be construed as "nice" and "nice" becomes "weak" which can come across as vulnerable.


----------



## eagle1002us

The company that sent me the musty smelling tights refunded my $$ after customer svc advised me to send the tights back.  Not happy about this because I needed some replacements and this company does fashion colors as well as basics.   The tights are good quality, they just smell like they got stored in a dark, dank basement.   Rats.   There are stores that sell tights, I don't think they sell the plus size in the stores.  Rats. Rats. Rats.   DH thinks the company knows what they sell and that's why they didn't switch my order to non-smelling replacements (which I requested).  They didn't have any!!!!!!   Oh, rats. Totally.  I like dresses and skirts.   I could get some sheer hose in my size in a department store but sheer hose are so delicate.  I plop them in a lingere bag in a machine set on delicate.  The tights survive well, the hosiery not so much.


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> I'd put some nuances into your last comment.  There are some women who play dirty to show they're as tough as men.  Sadly, I know of those.  Years later, after life could be said to have dealt her a bad hand, one apologized to me.  But those years in-between were not easy!  When a women mistreats another women, there is a sense of betrayal.
> 
> I think you are referring to men with integrity and thankfully, those do exist.   How much they are a model for ambitious women I can't tell b/c I haven't seen any imprinting yet.  The difficulty is that "decent" can be construed as "nice" and "nice" becomes "weak" which can come across as vulnerable.



yes, decent men. But men who play dirty are flagged as such, at least in my environment, and avoided by everyone. I agree with not seeing imprinting of the good, decent men on many career oriented women. Not sure why...maybe it is like Mindi says, we're wired differently. Still, well into the XXI century, I'd hope the our intellectual integrity would be sufficiently aware to overcome the evolutionary "fight for the mate" attitude.


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> The company that sent me the musty smelling tights refunded my $$ after customer svc advised me to send the tights back.  Not happy about this because I needed some replacements and this company does fashion colors as well as basics.   The tights are good quality, they just smell like they got stored in a dark, dank basement.   Rats.   There are stores that sell tights, I don't think they sell the plus size in the stores.  Rats. Rats. Rats.   DH thinks the company knows what they sell and that's why they didn't switch my order to non-smelling replacements (which I requested).  They didn't have any!!!!!!   Oh, rats. Totally.  I like dresses and skirts.   I could get some sheer hose in my size in a department store but sheer hose are so delicate.  I plop them in a lingere bag in a machine set on delicate.  The tights survive well, the hosiery not so much.



Sorry to hear that, Eagle  
Maybe it is just me, but if they are so hard to find, I'd just try to get rid of the smell by washing them or burying them in baking soda for a week. 
PS: I hate sheer hoses.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> Sorry to hear that, Eagle
> Maybe it is just me, but if they are so hard to find, I'd just try to get rid of the smell by washing them or burying them in baking soda for a week.
> PS: I hate sheer hoses.


Sadly, that is one heckuva musty warehouse those tights are evidently stored in.  I've done baking soda and washing (except for the new ones that arrived) and the odor is like the "beast" of a Seinfeld episode, extremely hard to get rid of.  Stale perfume like from resold scarves is another "beast."  Ok, I've vented.   There are some new sports fabrics that evidently do not hold on to odors, they may be antibacterial.


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> Sadly, that is one heckuva musty warehouse those tights are evidently stored in.  I've done baking soda and washing (except for the new ones that arrived) and the odor is like the "beast" of a Seinfeld episode, extremely hard to get rid of.  Stale perfume like from resold scarves is another "beast."  Ok, I've vented.   There are some new sports fabrics that evidently do not hold on to odors, they may be antibacterial.



Oh wow. Sorry...that sucks.


----------



## dharma

eagle1002us said:


> The company that sent me the musty smelling tights refunded my $$ after customer svc advised me to send the tights back.  Not happy about this because I needed some replacements and this company does fashion colors as well as basics.   The tights are good quality, they just smell like they got stored in a dark, dank basement.   Rats.   There are stores that sell tights, I don't think they sell the plus size in the stores.  Rats. Rats. Rats.   DH thinks the company knows what they sell and that's why they didn't switch my order to non-smelling replacements (which I requested).  They didn't have any!!!!!!   Oh, rats. Totally.  I like dresses and skirts.   I could get some sheer hose in my size in a department store but sheer hose are so delicate.  I plop them in a lingere bag in a machine set on delicate.  The tights survive well, the hosiery not so much.


Eagle, they sell opaque tights in plus size at H&M. Not sure of the quality but worth a shot


----------



## etoupebirkin

Eagle, Have you tried Nordstrom for tights? It seems logical to me that they'd sell them.


----------



## dharma

MadMadCat said:


> @csshopper, @Genie27 @eagle1002us thank you for your support! Since this all happened by email, the documentation is there and undeniable. This year has been particularly challenging, and i have been leading the largest project ever undertaken by the organization. It is in time and under budget. People working in the project under my management are energized and happy, in a completely opposite trend than the rest of the org, that is rather depressed and demotivated.
> 
> This organization has always been quite conservative with its grading, at least since i started working here, and i am in the less than 10% of the people who have been graded above average or better. I am pretty sure it is not just a renormalization.
> 
> I ended up writing him an email with my objection and he just replied saying he will take a second look at my review. We'll see. I feel a bit better, althought these are the things that make me feel worse about my workplace despite the fun and rewarding projects i can do.


I agree with your frustration and don't think it's out of line at all. I'm sorry you have to deal with such dimwits. It is good to move forward if you love the job, save the emails just in case. It also doesn't seem right that the same person is in charge of HR. To whom are they accountable?


----------



## MadMadCat

dharma said:


> I agree with your frustration and don't think it's out of line at all. I'm sorry you have to deal with such dimwits. It is good to move forward if you love the job, save the emails just in case. It also doesn't seem right that the same person is in charge of HR. *To whom are they accountable?*



The board of trustees....I don't think they'd care dealing with the minutia of staff management. One can only hope that his poor judgement at some point will display in other situations. Thank you for your support!!


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Eagle, Have you tried Nordstrom for tights? It seems logical to me that they'd sell them.


I used to wear Nordstrom tights, thanks for reminding me, EB.  I might get the neutrals -- brown, black, navy -- from places like Nordstrom and get the fashion (seasonal) colors from the musty warehouse supplier.   That way I minimize the mustiness I have to "fix."


----------



## cdh1990

Hello,
A question, I have been trying to do some reading up on the sellier and the retourne, The Pros and Cons I am curious, Why do you ladies like your Sellier or Retourne? Why do you have prefer that style over the other.


----------



## lulilu

Is anyone else seeing the Christie's ad with the um, unique painted bags?


----------



## Mindi B

I don't mind them, lulilu!  They are at least, to my eye, well-done.  Don't have the desire to own one, but I sort of like the "LOVE" one.  Kim K's infamous "painting" bag is infinitely worse.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I'm seeing them too. I kind of like the stars and lightening bolts. But I shudder to think of the price.


----------



## ck21

I'm late to the game on working with men vs. women, but for what it's worth....
My best and worst bosses have been women.  The ones "who get it"..who know we are unstoppable together have changed my life.  Anything else is such a disappointment,  Men fall in the middle for me, maybe because my expectations are different.  I don't expect them to empower me, and they haven't.  I do expect them to be fair and they have been.  
Disappointing women make me sad, especially as I age. I want to shake them and tell them what they could be--what we could be.

Took hot cars to see Santa yesterday.  Love this pic!


----------



## lulilu

Ck, great photo!  such a cute age.

EB,  how was your Thanksgiving?  Any improvement re your son?

Mindi, I guess my opinion is colored by my desire for a pristine barenia/toile bag.


----------



## Mindi B

I completely understand, lulilu.
EB, I too, have wanted to know how your son is doing.  Also, how your dad is doing.  Update us when you can!
ck, your post was very wise.  And Hot Cars ALWAYS makes me grin.  Look at those loooong legs of his!


----------



## etoupebirkin

DS is the the same. Albeit, he says he is making more money. DH and I both spoke to him over Thansgiving and reiterated our views that this job was not for him, we will support him if he wants to make a change. I also said no note financial help will be forthcoming. He is off the family phone plan as of January 1.

We fear that we will have to take out health insurance for him. If we do, I will bill him for it or tally it against his eventual inheritance as it can be a significant ongoing expense. DH and I cannot let him wing it in case he gets into an auto accident, gets cancer etc, because we will pay anyway.

We are waiting on pins and needles. DD had a great interview with UMD Medical School. She would LOVE to go there. So Chat vibes would be appreciated.

DH and I both have sinus infections from a virus we got in Vietnam. We are both on antibiotics. I posted a travelogue in the Cafe. I still need to finish up. I took over 2K pictures. It was a wonderful trip.

Today is a quiet day at home making homemade meatballs and bucatini. I also am make no fresh sesame semolina from scratch. It's good to be home.


----------



## Mindi B

Feel better vibes to you and your DH, EB, and good luck vibes to your DD, AND to your DS.  I think you and DH are being loving, firm, and practical with the latter.  Of course you can't turn your backs on him, but nor can you continue to be an all-encompassing and no-charge safety net forever.  And that woudn't help him in the long run.  Dang, parenting is hard.


----------



## pursecrzy

Back from our cruise. It was great to get away!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> Feel better vibes to you and your DH, EB, and good luck vibes to your DD, AND to your DS.  I think you and DH are being loving, firm, and practical with the latter.  Of course you can't turn your backs on him, but nor can you continue to be an all-encompassing and no-charge safety net forever.  And that woudn't help him in the long run.  Dang, parenting is hard.


Your're right, parenting is hard...

BTW, sending you lots O vibes re your Mom and Dad.

DH and I are going to Florida soon to visit Dad and sort out stuff. Being a responsible child ain't the easiest chore to do either. 

Medicating myself with wine, good food and shopping.


----------



## ck21

Welcome back, purse!!  

EB--sending vibes!!

Has anyone jumped on the instant pot bandwagon?  It was my Black Friday purchase and I'm just getting started.  I have short ribs cooking now...


----------



## pursecrzy

Thanks CK! Had to Google Instant Pot so I can't contribute


----------



## chaneljewel

Glad you're back EB.  Agree that parenting is tough. I think you and DH are being supportive parents though to DS without enabling.  I'm sending positive vibes to DD for her acceptance.  Waiting is terrible.  I remember when DD was applying to pharmacy school...waiting and waiting.  
Decorated and enjoying it all.   I love, love this time of the year with the decorations, music, and happy feelings. I realize it's a difficult season for some, but hope everyone can find some solace in what it means to them. 
On a sad note, my friend and her DH lost their home in the Tennessee fire.  They had to leave quickly so only got an extra change of clothes, some jewelry, and their beloved cat.  Their entire neighborhood is gone.  She said they were allowed to go back after the fire and it was horrible...like living a death.  I'm thankful their lives were spared, but such a tragedy to live through.


----------



## lulilu

EB, being a parent of a young adult is really hard.  You want to throw yourself in the path of anything that could hurt them but are powerless to do so.  The money thing is hard too.  Why did we seem to figure it out earlier when we were young?
Pursey, welcome back!  I had to google the pot thing too.  I must live under a rock.
Chanel, I have a bittersweet relationship with the holidays.  Love to decorate and the music and family, but brings some sad feelings to the forefront as well.  I try to put my best face on and enjoy it and deal with my other feelings privately.  My DD and her family helped me get my tree, which is sitting out back until my cleaners come.  Then the decorations come out lol.


----------



## Valerilila

MadMadCat said:


> Identification thread?



Sorry, but where is this thread? I can only find Hermès scarf identification threads.


----------



## MadMadCat

ck21 said:


> I'm late to the game on working with men vs. women, but for what it's worth....
> My best and worst bosses have been women.  The ones "who get it"..who know we are unstoppable together have changed my life.  Anything else is such a disappointment,  Men fall in the middle for me, maybe because my expectations are different.  I don't expect them to empower me, and they haven't.  I do expect them to be fair and they have been.
> Disappointing women make me sad, especially as I age. I want to shake them and tell them what they could be--what we could be.
> 
> Took hot cars to see Santa yesterday.  Love this pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538688



Hot cars pictures are always so cute! This is particularly joyful. 

I hope I don't offend anyone by being frank, but I think it depends also a lot on how we want to set the dynamics of that manager-staff relationship. 

Do we ever hear a guy saying "my boss does not empower me?" No, hardly. 

Men don't wait for anyone to empower them, they just take the power they need to do what they want to do. Male managers work in the same assumption. They don't feel they need to empower anyone, because...well, if you want more power, just get it. "Empowering" is not in their mindset.

On the other hand, women in a position of power feel it is their role to empower other people (or not). This is what makes them either the best or the worst bosses. If we (as managers) could just accept that power is not ours to distribute, but we rather have to manage results, and if we (as staff) could just get what we need without waiting for someone to give it to us, I think we'd be in a much better place.

In a job I had many years ago, we were four women reporting to a male manager. The other three women were complaining that they weren't empowered and that he was a micromanager, while I was happily left alone to do my things. One day, the HR manager (who was one of us), asked me "How do you get X to leave you alone to do your job without meddling with it?". I didn't really have an answer, but I accepted to be "observed" by her for a while. At the end of her observation period, she told me "I know the difference: I expect approval from him to move to the next step, and more I ask for his approval, more he gets involved in my things and wants to manage them. You just go ahead doing your things and just report back without ever asking his opinion. If he disagrees, he tells you, but you never actually ask the question".
To be honest, I don't know where I learned that. Maybe it is because I've always worked in male-dominated places, and that's the example I've received. Or maybe is character. In any case, it served me well so far.

Just an update on my situation with my current boss. We had a face to face meeting to discuss my evaluation.
I guess the turning point was when I asked him "did anyone ever complain about my communications?" and he replied "No, but you complained about X being rude and undermining your authority". To this I replied "so, you're punishing the victim?". He bowed and said "I'm correcting your evaluation".

Geez.


----------



## ck21

MadMadCat said:


> Hot cars pictures are always so cute! This is particularly joyful.
> 
> I hope I don't offend anyone by being frank, but I think it depends also a lot on how we want to set the dynamics of that manager-staff relationship.
> 
> Do we ever hear a guy saying "my boss does not empower me?" No, hardly.
> 
> Men don't wait for anyone to empower them, they just take the power they need to do what they want to do. Male managers work in the same assumption. They don't feel they need to empower anyone, because...well, if you want more power, just get it. "Empowering" is not in their mindset.
> 
> On the other hand, women in a position of power feel it is their role to empower other people (or not). This is what makes them either the best or the worst bosses. If we (as managers) could just accept that power is not ours to distribute, but we rather have to manage results, and if we (as staff) could just get what we need without waiting for someone to give it to us, I think we'd be in a much better place.
> 
> In a job I had many years ago, we were four women reporting to a male manager. The other three women were complaining that they weren't empowered and that he was a micromanager, while I was happily left alone to do my things. One day, the HR manager (who was one of us), asked me "How do you get X to leave you alone to do your job without meddling with it?". I didn't really have an answer, but I accepted to be "observed" by her for a while. At the end of her observation period, she told me "I know the difference: I expect approval from him to move to the next step, and more I ask for his approval, more he gets involved in my things and wants to manage them. You just go ahead doing your things and just report back without ever asking his opinion. If he disagrees, he tells you, but you never actually ask the question".
> To be honest, I don't know where I learned that. Maybe it is because I've always worked in male-dominated places, and that's the example I've received. Or maybe is character. In any case, it served me well so far.
> 
> Just an update on my situation with my current boss. We had a face to face meeting to discuss my evaluation.
> I guess the turning point was when I asked him "did anyone ever complain about my communications?" and he replied "No, but you complained about X being rude and undermining your authority". To this I replied "so, you're punishing the victim?". He bowed and said "I'm correcting your evaluation".
> 
> Geez.



Glad things turned out!

As with everything--I find the right answer to likely be in the middle.  Could we learn something from men? sure.  Could they learn from women? Absolutely.  Any group of connected people are stronger together than a lone wolf.  I think women more naturally come together and recognize this advantage.  We also often deeply feel the lack of connection, sometimes to our detriment.
I will always look for an empowering female leader.  Not because I am not empowered on my own, but because the combined strength can be exponentially greater.

As I leader, I don't think I distribute power.  I do, however, think it is my role to give support.


----------



## MadMadCat

Valerilila said:


> Sorry, but where is this thread? I can only find Hermès scarf identification threads.


http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-id-what-color-size-leather-design-is-this.943439/


----------



## Mindi B

I agree, ck.  I think part of the problem is that the "male" perspective is seen as the default/normal/correct one, with any differences in female bosses seen as deviant.  We women need to stop thinking that doing or seeing things differently is somehow suboptimal.  Or, rather, society needs to stop thinking that.  But society has a long way to go.
MMC, very happy that justice was done re your evaluation!


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> I agree, ck.  I think part of the problem is that the "male" perspective is seen as the default/normal/correct one, with any differences in female bosses seen as deviant.  We women need to stop thinking that doing or seeing things differently is somehow suboptimal.  Or, rather, society needs to stop thinking that.  But society has a long way to go.
> MMC, very happy that justice was done re your evaluation!



Sorry if this was perceived as "the male perspective is right, we are doing it all wrong". I was just trying to point out that the problem with some women as managers (as well as women as staff) does exist, and that we can learn something from our male counterparts. 
I didn't bother specifying what men can learn from us because that's their problem, not mine!


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> Hot cars pictures are always so cute! This is particularly joyful.
> 
> I hope I don't offend anyone by being frank, but I think it depends also a lot on how we want to set the dynamics of that manager-staff relationship.
> 
> Do we ever hear a guy saying "my boss does not empower me?" No, hardly.
> 
> Men don't wait for anyone to empower them, they just take the power they need to do what they want to do. Male managers work in the same assumption. They don't feel they need to empower anyone, because...well, if you want more power, just get it. "Empowering" is not in their mindset.
> 
> On the other hand, women in a position of power feel it is their role to empower other people (or not). This is what makes them either the best or the worst bosses. If we (as managers) could just accept that power is not ours to distribute, but we rather have to manage results, and if we (as staff) could just get what we need without waiting for someone to give it to us, I think we'd be in a much better place.
> 
> In a job I had many years ago, we were four women reporting to a male manager. The other three women were complaining that they weren't empowered and that he was a micromanager, while I was happily left alone to do my things. One day, the HR manager (who was one of us), asked me "How do you get X to leave you alone to do your job without meddling with it?". I didn't really have an answer, but I accepted to be "observed" by her for a while. At the end of her observation period, she told me "I know the difference: I expect approval from him to move to the next step, and more I ask for his approval, more he gets involved in my things and wants to manage them. You just go ahead doing your things and just report back without ever asking his opinion. If he disagrees, he tells you, but you never actually ask the question".
> To be honest, I don't know where I learned that. Maybe it is because I've always worked in male-dominated places, and that's the example I've received. Or maybe is character. In any case, it served me well so far.
> 
> Just an update on my situation with my current boss. We had a face to face meeting to discuss my evaluation.
> I guess the turning point was when I asked him "did anyone ever complain about my communications?" and he replied "No, but you complained about X being rude and undermining your authority". To this I replied "so, you're punishing the victim?". He bowed and said "I'm correcting your evaluation".
> 
> Geez.


He BOWED????  Wow.  I hope it was a deep bow with his head dusting the floor.  Did he have his hands clasped together?  Oh, I would love it if someone bowed to me.   I would scream, "lower, lower!!"


----------



## eagle1002us

I read a macabre article maybe in the NY Times, something about the life of octopuses.  The octopus is intelligent, friendly, curious, sneaky (they can flatten themselves and slip out of the acquarium), etc.   How long does an octopus live?   Evidently 1-2 years.  The octopus dies by falling apart.   Some of his tentacles fall off, skin falls off, he just disintegrates.   That seems unfair.


----------



## MadMadCat

eagle1002us said:


> He BOWED????  Wow.  I hope it was a deep bow with his head dusting the floor.  Did he have his hands clasped together?  Oh, I would love it if someone bowed to me.   I would scream, "lower, lower!!"



Lol, no Eagle, it was a small head bow, but i could not ask much more.


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> Lol, no Eagle, it was a small head bow, but i could not ask much more.


True.   It was an acknowledge.  Better that than a snub.   And good for you getting a sign of pleasantness from him.


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> I read a macabre article maybe in the NY Times, something about the life of octopuses.  The octopus is intelligent, friendly, curious, sneaky (they can flatten themselves and slip out of the acquarium), etc.   How long does an octopus live?   Evidently 1-2 years.  The octopus dies by falling apart.   Some of his tentacles fall off, skin falls off, he just disintegrates.   That seems unfair.


Ever since I learned about octopuses, and how intelligent and curious they are, I just can't eat them.


----------



## Mindi B

ITA about octopi/octopussessess.  They can actually learn by observation--a remarkably advanced skill.  If an octopus sees another one opening a jar to obtain a tasty cuttlefish, it then knows how to open a jar to obtain a tasty cuttlefish.  This type of learning involves all sorts of complex cognitive functions and, frankly, I doubt I could do it. 
They are awesome critters.


----------



## ck21

I learned something new today about octopi.  Can I go back to bed now?


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Permission granted.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I wish I had as many arms as an octopus has tentacles.  I could carry multiple H bags at one time that way.


----------



## Genie27

And wear multiple bangles and rings!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Madam Bijoux said:


> I wish I had as many arms as an octopus has tentacles.  I could carry multiple H bags at one time that way.


Bracelets, too!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Genie27 said:


> And wear multiple bangles and rings!!!


You beat me to it!! LOL!!! We all think alike.


----------



## csshopper

I LOVE Chat. Never know what I am going to learn when I stop by. The diversity is awesome. 

In two days I have learned, after researching it on line,  I need an InstaPot (ck, you rock, how did this not hit my radar until now?) BTW, how were the ribs?

I have learned about octopi and will never eat one again 

I have had affirmed that my early retirement,  14 years ago when I married my late DH truly was the greatest decision. Loved what I did for 35 years, but don't miss it.  The discussion of male/female management/employee dynamics has been interesting. MMC, good for you for pursuing your evaluation issue and for the outcome.


----------



## Mindi B

More on the marvels of octopi: An aquarium (I think it might have been in Australia) was trying to figure out what was happening to their population of lobsters.  Every morning, there were fewer lobsters in the tank than there had been the night before.  Turns out there was a tank of octopi in the same area.  At night, the octopi would climb out of their tank, slide across the floor into the lobster tank, and, er, chow down.  Then, back to their tank for roll call in the A.M.  Seriously.  An octopus can fit anywhere its beak will go, so it can compress its body to an amazing degree and get in through even tiny openings.
"What, this?  No, that's not lobster debris around my beak!  Lobster?  Where would I get lobster?!"


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> More on the marvels of octopi: An aquarium (I think it might have been in Australia) was trying to figure out what was happening to their population of lobsters.  Every morning, there were fewer lobsters in the tank than there had been the night before.  Turns out there was a tank of octopi in the same area.  At night, the octopi would climb out of their tank, slide across the floor into the lobster tank, and, er, chow down.  Then, back to their tank for roll call in the A.M.  Seriously.  An octopus can fit anywhere its beak will go, so it can compress its body to an amazing degree and get in through even tiny openings.
> "What, this?  No, that's not lobster debris around my beak!  Lobster?  Where would I get lobster?!"



Mindi- This made my day, startled Cocoa by laughing out loud. I have this perverse, some might say warped, mind at times, but as I thought about it, digesting spiny critters like lobster must result in an "end product" that might have some clues in it. Can't you just picture octopi innocently lurking around until the lights go out, the Keepers go home, and they give the signal to slither over for dinner???? Which also begs the question, HOW did they know there were lobsters on the potential dinner menu????? Do they have a sense of smell like dogs, where things we can never detect are bold and strong to them????

Need more research!


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> More on the marvels of octopi: An aquarium (I think it might have been in Australia) was trying to figure out what was happening to their population of lobsters.  Every morning, there were fewer lobsters in the tank than there had been the night before.  Turns out there was a tank of octopi in the same area.  At night, the octopi would climb out of their tank, slide across the floor into the lobster tank, and, er, chow down.  Then, back to their tank for roll call in the A.M.  Seriously.  An octopus can fit anywhere its beak will go, so it can compress its body to an amazing degree and get in through even tiny openings.
> "What, this?  No, that's not lobster debris around my beak!  Lobster?  Where would I get lobster?!"



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
This is so funny. I am picturing it like a marine version of Tom&Jerry!


----------



## scarf1

Looks like some of the antics of the octopus in Finding Dory, aren't so far from the truth!


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> He BOWED????  Wow.  I hope it was a deep bow with his head dusting the floor.  Did he have his hands clasped together?  Oh, I would love it if someone bowed to me.   I would scream, "lower, lower!!"


He nodded an acknowledgement of you.  That's what happened.  That's a pleasant gesture on his part.   Sadly, nobody bows here.  I think Nancy Reagan once curtsied to the Queen.   Big no no.   She got scolded in the press.


----------



## eagle1002us

You guys are the best.   I am glad you liked the topic of octopusses, octopi, and octopodes.


----------



## ck21

eagle1002us said:


> You guys are the best.   I am glad you liked the topic of octopusses, octopi, and octopodes.



Very interesting!


----------



## ck21

csshopper said:


> I LOVE Chat. Never know what I am going to learn when I stop by. The diversity is awesome.
> 
> In two days I have learned, after researching it on line,  I need an InstaPot (ck, you rock, how did this not hit my radar until now?) BTW, how were the ribs?
> 
> I have learned about octopi and will never eat one again
> 
> I have had affirmed that my early retirement,  14 years ago when I married my late DH truly was the greatest decision. Loved what I did for 35 years, but don't miss it.  The discussion of male/female management/employee dynamics has been interesting. MMC, good for you for pursuing your evaluation issue and for the outcome.



CSS-I'm loving my instapot.  The ribs turned out well, though I was surprised what a fatty cut they were.  Tonight was an unprecedented success.  Half frozen pork roast came out super tender in under an hour!  Yahoo!


----------



## etoupebirkin

DH will not hear of cute Octopus things. He still wants to eat Octopi. Centrolina (a wonderful restaurant right next to Hermes in DC) is serving wood fired octopus. I'm not having it. We're going to another restaurant prior to the Caps game tomorrow.

Not pleased with DH at the moment. And Mindi, I read him the lobster story. Octopi are cute, wonderful and intelligent creatures. He still wants to eat them.


----------



## chanelkittykat

scarf1 said:


> Looks like some of the antics of the octopus in Finding Dory, aren't so far from the truth!


I was replaying Finding Dory in my mind whilst reading Mindi B's post and couldn't stop laughing!!


----------



## Mindi B

css, so glad that story made you laugh!  I'll have to Google and try to locate the original report, though I heard/read it years ago and it was probably part of some Nat Geo documentary or other.  It is awfully funny, except, of course, to the lobsters. ("Watch your back, Bob--_They come at night!_")   And EB, my DH thinks octopi are amazing and he still eats them, too.   Well, I generally like animals better than people and I am not vegan, so I guess human hypocrisy runs deep.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> DH will not hear of cute Octopus things. He still wants to eat Octopi. Centrolina (a wonderful restaurant right next to Hermes in DC) is serving wood fired octopus. I'm not having it. We're going to another restaurant prior to the Caps game tomorrow.
> 
> Not pleased with DH at the moment. And Mindi, I read him the lobster story. Octopi are cute, wonderful and intelligent creatures. He still wants to eat them.


They have such a brief life, anyway, at most evidently a couple of years.  They probably burn or flame out with all those color changes.   I totally agree with you about the cute, wonderful & intell creatures.   I thought calamari was from squid.  Now, squid are a bit on the nasty side as I understand, not too much charming about them.   I get this Thai dish locally that has a lot of sliced tentacles in it (not my choice, I'll take shrimp any day but I like the sauce).  
The difficulty about imported seafood is that they could have been raised in containers of water that don't really amount to the same "quality" conditions as harvesting from the ocean.  At a food safety conference there was mention of the need to inspect shellfish that may have been raised rather questionably.   Of course so much stuff comes into the country I don't know how anyone is able to monitor it for quality.    
We went to Del Frisco's in City Center (across the quad) after visiting H this weekend.   We didn't have reservations so we had to eat and run to clear the table in an hour or so.   I had something that was like a pot roast, it was excellent.    And a chocolate/raspberry cake/ice cream combo that was great.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> css, so glad that story made you laugh!  I'll have to Google and try to locate the original report, though I heard/read it years ago and it was probably part of some Nat Geo documentary or other.  It is awfully funny, except, of course, to the lobsters. ("Watch your back, Bob--_They come at night!_")   And EB, my DH thinks octopi are amazing and he still eats them, too.   Well, I generally like animals better than people and I am not vegan, so I guess human hypocrisy runs deep.


If I were an octopus, I'd definitely go the distance to eat lobster rather than just any ole sea creatures.   Octopuses' culinary choice of lobster definitely is a sign of their higher intelligence.


----------



## eagle1002us

csshopper said:


> Mindi- This made my day, startled Cocoa by laughing out loud. I have this perverse, some might say warped, mind at times, but as I thought about it, digesting spiny critters like lobster must result in an "end product" that might have some clues in it. Can't you just picture octopi innocently lurking around until the lights go out, the Keepers go home, and they give the signal to slither over for dinner???? Which also begs the question, HOW did they know there were lobsters on the potential dinner menu????? Do they have a sense of smell like dogs, where things we can never detect are bold and strong to them????
> 
> Need more research!


They may have pretty good vision.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> ITA about octopi/octopussessess.  They can actually learn by observation--a remarkably advanced skill.  If an octopus sees another one opening a jar to obtain a tasty cuttlefish, it then knows how to open a jar to obtain a tasty cuttlefish.  This type of learning involves all sorts of complex cognitive functions and, frankly, I doubt I could do it.
> They are awesome critters.


I wonder if Octopuses can be trained to say, put a lego or toy car together.   Zoos focus on animal enrichment to some degree. For the hippo (called Happy) that used to reside at the National Zoo (till he was relocated to Milwaukee) enrichment was a beach ball.  Wow.

When Happy first arrived at Milwaukee, he was in a snit, the climate was so cold.   He didn't act like the showman he'd been in DC.  Instead he just stood with his back to the zoo visitors.  And then he flung dung like mad around his "cell".  This led a zoo staffer to say hippos were dirty.  The fact of the matter is that Happy was probably marking his territory like mad to signal this was his turf, so he wouldn't be relocated again, say to Alaska.   Getting rid of Happy was a horrible decision for a major zoo, they wanted to increase the size of the elephant walk.  I haven't been back since and it's been about 4-5 years.   
Supposedly he was to mate with Milwaukee's moma hippo and her daughter.  The moma eventually dropped dead waiting for some action.


----------



## Mindi B

eagle, you are depressing me.  Zoos need to be eradicated.  Circuses featuring animal acts should not exist.  Poaching needs to be stopped.  Trophy hunting, ditto.  Trade in exotic animals as "pets," ditto ditto.  Puppy mills.  Dog fighting.  Cock fighting.  Bull fighting.
Humans have a lot to answer for.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> eagle, you are depressing me.  Zoos need to be eradicated.  Circuses featuring animal acts should not exist.  Poaching needs to be stopped.  Trophy hunting, ditto.  Trade in exotic animals as "pets," ditto ditto.  Puppy mills.  Dog fighting.  Cock fighting.  Bull fighting.
> Humans have a lot to answer for.


Mindi, I didn't mean it as an animal act like sea world.  I mean that octopi are intelligent and they would probably get pleasure from lego if in fact it's something that they would/could choose to do.   Choose is the operative word.   Happy was a showman in a way I've read other zoo hippos are: they can elicit applause from visitors, they're intelligent in that way like people who are performers.  There was a hippo in a zoo in S. America who had a rotten tooth.   The zoo operated on him and when he was back he felt so much better that he acted like a showman so that people were hollering, "El hipo!  El hipo!"  
Do give me a break.


----------



## Mindi B

eagle, I was responding not to your remark about octopi (let' em play with Lego to their heart's content, I say), but to Happy's story, which I found not very Happy.  My comments were not intended as insults to you, but were a gut reaction to the experience of animals in cages in zoos.  In future, I promise to give you the biggest break I can think of--I won't respond to your posts.
Hope this will be satisfactory.


----------



## MadMadCat

We can all agree to disagree on many matters, and that's why the world is fun, but I've always wondered what is the difference between having a tiger in a very large patch of land in a zoo (well fed, well treated, well taken care of...) and having a cat as a pet inside a home.

Many animals are also better off in zoos than in their natural environment. Just look at the stupid pandas. They may be cute and look cuddly, but they are an evolutionary oxymoron.
Actually, we should stop eating the smart octopus and go for Panda tenderloin


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> eagle, I was responding not to your remark about octopi (let' em play with Lego to their heart's content, I say), but to Happy's story, which I found not very Happy.  My comments were not intended as insults to you, but were a gut reaction to the experience of animals in cages in zoos.  In future, I promise to give you the biggest break I can think of--I won't respond to your posts.
> Hope this will be satisfactory.


I found Happy's story to be deeply unhappy, too.  Couldn't you tell in the way I said it -- that he marked his territory so desperately, that he didn't like cold weather?   And couldn't you tell that I was not pleased Happy was moved?  I would regret it if you would ignore my posts.


----------



## Mindi B

MMC, wild animals versus domesticated animals = significant differences.  And I admit, I think it is rather hubristic of humankind to destroy the environment, hunt species to extinction, and then claim that animals are better off in captivity.  Well, perhaps in some cases, since we've made their natural existence increasingly impossible.  So, yes, agree to disagree.  Fun.


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> MMC, wild animals versus domesticated animals = significant differences.  And I admit, I think it is rather hubristic of humankind to destroy the environment, hunt species to extinction, and then claim that animals are better off in captivity.  Well, perhaps in some cases, since we've made their natural existence increasingly impossible.  So, yes, agree to disagree.  Fun.



Just to clarify, I don't think all animals are better in captivity. I actually think ALL animals would rather be free. That's why I don't own a dog or a cat, or a pet in general 
Of course, an animal does not know anything other than its own life, therefore a dog born and raised within four walls is fine where it is (The Truman show, anyone?)


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> We can all agree to disagree on many matters, and that's why the world is fun, but I've always wondered what is the difference between having a tiger in a very large patch of land in a zoo (well fed, well treated, well taken care of...) and having a cat as a pet inside a home.
> 
> Many animals are also better off in zoos than in their natural environment. Just look at the stupid pandas. They may be cute and look cuddly, but they are an evolutionary oxymoron.
> Actually, we should stop eating the smart octopus and go for Panda tenderloin


Unfortunately, hippo meat is (I read) delicious and that's a contributing factor to their rapid decline in Africa (besides shrinking water supplies, and poaching hippo ivory from tusks).  I personally would never knowingly eat hippo but I have a choice of what to eat, others may not.   Rivers with hippos are a very good source of fish since hippos eat gobs of grass and a lot of semi-digested grass passes through their system.  Fish feed on this.   I never cared one way or the other about hippos till Happy stood maybe 5 feet from me (iron fence between us) and the enormity of him was just so stunning.  

Hippos in captivity live maybe a decade or longer than wild hippos.   Bachelor hippos like Happy seem to be content (not upset about) living solitary lives.   The docent mentioned that they had monitored him for signs of upset after his mother died and he was ok.  

In S. Africa there is a female hippo called Jessica that a husband (former game warden) and wife [Tony and Shirley Joubert] rescued in the aftermath of storm which killed the mother.  Jessica the Hippo was profiled in Animal Planet tv show and is on the web.  Jess has grown to be an adult with the Joubert's caring for her.  She is free to hang out with the wild hippos downriver but she is basically a pet to this couple who treat her very well and don't hold her captive.  

Jess figured out how to unlock the door to the house and wanders in whenever.  She lazes on the floor listening to classical music with Shirley in the afternoons (wow, super wow).   She's also gotten on the Joubert's bed multiple times and the bed collapses on the floor (as shown in Animal Planet).  Tony comments often that he is amazed by her intelligence.   People in the Yahoo hippo group visit the Jouberts and women are allowed to kiss Jess on the muzzle, which she likes.   Everyone reports back that it is an amazing experience.   Of course, the elephant in the room is what will happen when the Joubert's are no longer around but I guess that will be figured out one way or another in the future, so carpe diem.

I've often thought the National Zoo went maybe bonkers over their pandas.   The holdings are so rich there with all sorts of animals.   Why are pandas evolutionary oxymorons?


----------



## eagle1002us

MadMadCat said:


> Just to clarify, I don't think all animals are better in captivity. I actually think ALL animals would rather be free. That's why I don't own a dog or a cat, or a pet in general
> Of course, an animal does not know anything other than its own life, therefore a dog born and raised within four walls is fine where it is (The Truman show, anyone?)


I have not had pets because I (we) could not give the pets the care and attention they deserve as we work.


----------



## Mindi B

I actually think that domesticated animals do not do well with true freedom.  Certainly dogs and cats, especially dogs, suffer when allowed, or forced, to go "feral."  And not only cats and dogs, but most wild animals that are, say, found as orphans and raised by humans cannot safely be released to the wild, as they have lost the instincts that will keep them alive.  So I am all for responsible pet ownership.  But capturing wild creatures to use as entertainment, no, that I object to.


----------



## pursecrzy

MadMadCat said:


> We can all agree to disagree on many matters, and that's why the world is fun, but I've always wondered what is the difference between having a tiger in a very large patch of land in a zoo (well fed, well treated, well taken care of...) and having a cat as a pet inside a home.
> 
> Many animals are also better off in zoos than in their natural environment. Just look at the stupid pandas. They may be cute and look cuddly, but they are an evolutionary oxymoron.
> Actually, we should stop eating the smart octopus and go for Panda tenderloin



My ecology prof had the same view re pandas.


----------



## eagle1002us

I once saw a look of ecstasy on an animal's face, a dog I was house-sitting for a professor, when I rubbed its stomach.  Shirley would massage Jessica the hippo at night (she had oils, knew massage, whatever) and Jessica had that same look on her face.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> I actually think that domesticated animals do not do well with true freedom.  Certainly dogs and cats, especially dogs, suffer when allowed, or forced, to go "feral."  And not only cats and dogs, but most wild animals that are, say, found as orphans and raised by humans cannot safely be released to the wild, as they have lost the instincts that will keep them alive.  So I am all for responsible pet ownership.  But capturing wild creatures to use as entertainment, no, that I object to.


Life is complicated, it's not always black and white.  The Jouberts raised Jessica from when she was a baby hippo, unable to fend for herself.  They'd raised other animals as well b/c Tony was a game warden.   If Jess had been released among the wild hippos, the dominant bull would have killed her because she was not his offspring.


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> I actually think that domesticated animals do not do well with true freedom.  Certainly dogs and cats, especially dogs, suffer when allowed, or forced, to go "feral."  And not only cats and dogs, but most wild animals that are, say, found as orphans and raised by humans cannot safely be released to the wild, as they have lost the instincts that will keep them alive.  So I am all for responsible pet ownership.  But capturing wild creatures to use as entertainment, no, that I object to.



Entertainment? Are you comparing zoos to sea world or circuses?


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> I actually think that domesticated animals do not do well with true freedom.  Certainly dogs and cats, especially dogs, suffer when allowed, or forced, to go "feral."  And not only cats and dogs, but most wild animals that are, say, found as orphans and raised by humans cannot safely be released to the wild, as they have lost the instincts that will keep them alive.  So I am all for responsible pet ownership.  But capturing wild creatures to use as entertainment, no, that I object to.



Of course if one talks about a single individual, one cannot expect that it could adapt easily to an alien environment. Taking Fluffy and throwing it in the Wilderness would be cruel and pointless.

On the other hand, domestic dogs and cats become completely feral within one generation.

Similarly coyotes and cheetahs become domestic within one generation (or less). There are some interesting studies about this.

Other animal species may take longer for the transition, but apparently with time they all could turn into domestic from feral and viceversa.


----------



## Mindi B

While zoos in some countries combine scientific research and breeding programs with their entertainment functions, zoos in many, many countries are strictly for the amusement of visitors and the animals are not well-treated.  So I won't condemn all zoos everywhere, but there are some dreadful examples out there.
I'm finished with this topic.  Sorry if my views irritated anyone.


----------



## lulilu

You are absolutely right Mindi.  I can't imagine patronizing any zoo or marine land.  Sad.


----------



## MadMadCat

Let's give a shout to the poor Giraffes. Nobody seems to care about them, and they're on the path to extinction.


----------



## lulilu

MadMadCat said:


> Let's give a shout to the poor Giraffes. Nobody seems to care about them, and they're on the path to extinction.



I am sure we could go on and on about this line of conversation, but to change the subject, "how are people's holiday plans going?"  Mindi, I know you have a road trip planned.  Who else is visiting family?


----------



## Mindi B

Yup, making preparations here.  Whoda thunk two small dogs would require so much gear?


----------



## pursecrzy

Ordered the turkey today


----------



## Mindi B

What are you going to name him, pursey?  Or wait, you don't mean. . . .


----------



## Mindi B

Oooh, oooh, Le Fashion has done it again!  They promise to tell me "How to wear a sweater dress like Hailey Baldwin."  For those wisely not wasting neurons on the names of the ingenue du jour, Ms. Baldwin is a model.  So, 5'11" or so, probably 100 pounds soaking wet, blonde, chiseled, legs for days.  The accompanying photo shows the lady in question stomping down a New York sidewalk in a sweater dress that barely reaches her thighs, thigh-high suede high-heeled boots (gotta keep those thighs warm somehow), and a camel coat that grazes the ground.  She looks insanely good.
Now, I have studied this picture so mah Peeps don't have to. (You're welcome.)  Here is MY advice on "How to wear a sweater dress like Hailey Baldwin":
Step One: Be Hailey Baldwin.
Step Two: Wear a sweater dress.
That is all.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> What are you going to name him, pursey?  Or wait, you don't mean. . . .



Christmas dinner with oyster dressing.  Yum!


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## lulilu

Pursey, that is my Thanksgiving dinner!  ExDH (who comes for every Sunday and holiday meal) loves oyster dressing.  I OD'd on Turkey -- we stopped at Panera one day last week and virtually every item had a turkey component -- so we will have ham and scalloped potatoes.  Only once a year will I go to the trouble of scalloped (really cheese, not cream) potatoes, despite the kids' requests.  Other important components include cookies and pies.  I feel fatter thinking about it.

The other tradition we have is that the "girls" all go to afternoon tea on Christmas Eve.  It fills us up sufficiently for evening church services.  Our Four Seasons closed pending its relocation to a new tower being built.  My GDs were sorely disappointed but I think I've found a suitable replacement.  They love love love going.

My tree should be put up this weekend.  It is sitting in a bucket of water outside.


----------



## Mindi B

The Christmas Eve tea is a lovely tradition, lulilu.  How special!


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> Oooh, oooh, Le Fashion has done it again!  They promise to tell me "How to wear a sweater dress like Hailey Baldwin."  For those wisely not wasting neurons on the names of the ingenue du jour, Ms. Baldwin is a model.  So, 5'11" or so, probably 100 pounds soaking wet, blonde, chiseled, legs for days.  The accompanying photo shows the lady in question stomping down a New York sidewalk in a sweater dress that barely reaches her thighs, thigh-high suede high-heeled boots (gotta keep those thighs warm somehow), and a camel coat that grazes the ground.  She looks insanely good.
> Now, I have studied this picture so mah Peeps don't have to. (You're welcome.)  Here is MY advice on "How to wear a sweater dress like Hailey Baldwin":
> Step One: Be Hailey Baldwin.
> Step Two: Wear a sweater dress.
> That is all.


----------



## MadMadCat

The holidays are always crazy for us. We've to visit both my family and my DH family, that live respectively a 9 hours and a 5 hours plane rides from us (if non stop). In opposite directions.
So, we spend Christmas with DH's family, get back on the 26th, then leave again and spend new year's eve with my family.

I don't even know why I bother setting up the decorations every year. This year we put them on the day after Thanksgiving, so at least we could enjoy them for a while.


----------



## ouija board

I'm wearing a sweater (tunic? Dress? It hits upper thigh...), but I don't look like Hailey Baldwin. Darn. 

DD practically grew up at the zoo and Sea World, so I'm partial. She wouldn't be the animal lover and encyclopedia that she is now, if not for those places and their educational programs. And sadly, I'm not sure I could ever provide her with the same opportunity to see, in the wild, the big cats and sea creatures that she so loves. She gets so upset that people only love the "cute" animals like bunnies and puppies. Where's the love for snakes and giant Japanese salamanders, she asks! 

I'm dreaming of prime rib for Christmas dinner. All turkey'ed and hammed out. Our Christmas tree went up right after thanksgiving. I'll be lucky if it survives our Cocoa, our new cat's first Christmas. She's determined to make it to the top to investigate the star.


----------



## Mindi B

I could never accuse you of being anything but a champion of animals, OB, so you and lil' OB officially get a lifetime "pass" from me for zoos and even for Sea World.
Don't say I never did nothin' for ya.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> I could never accuse you of being anything but a champion of animals, OB, so you and lil' OB officially get a lifetime "pass" from me for zoos and even for Sea World.
> Don't say I never did nothin' for ya.


[emoji1] [emoji8]


----------



## pursecrzy

Thanksgiving and Christmas are further apart for us so we're ready for turkey again. 

Thanksgiving is friends and family so I do a basic herb stuffing. Christmas' oyster dressing is an old family recipe.  
Dessert will be a rum cake we bought on our cruise.  We had one last year and it was yummy but not too heavy.


----------



## gracekelly

pursecrzy said:


> Thanksgiving and Christmas are further apart for us so we're ready for turkey again.
> 
> Thanksgiving is friends and family so I do a basic herb stuffing. Christmas' oyster dressing is an old family recipe.
> Dessert will be a rum cake we bought on our cruise.  We had one last year and it was yummy but not too heavy.


I have to make turkey for Christmas because I did not make one for Thanksgiving.  The DH requires his pot pie no matter what!  I have never tried oysters in the stuffing.  My go-to addition is hot Italian sausage and   I also throw in apples and raisins.  I call it my kitchen sink stuffing 

Made short ribs today and the house smells great!


----------



## eagle1002us

ouija board said:


> I'm wearing a sweater (tunic? Dress? It hits upper thigh...), but I don't look like Hailey Baldwin. Darn.
> 
> DD practically grew up at the zoo and Sea World, so I'm partial. She wouldn't be the animal lover and encyclopedia that she is now, if not for those places and their educational programs. And sadly, I'm not sure I could ever provide her with the same opportunity to see, in the wild, the big cats and sea creatures that she so loves. She gets so upset that people only love the "cute" animals like bunnies and puppies. Where's the love for snakes and giant Japanese salamanders, she asks!
> 
> I'm dreaming of prime rib for Christmas dinner. All turkey'ed and hammed out. Our Christmas tree went up right after thanksgiving. I'll be lucky if it survives our Cocoa, our new cat's first Christmas. She's determined to make it to the top to investigate the star.


I love reptile houses at zoos, specifically the snakes.  The London Zoo had a very interesting one with all these mambas -- green mamba, black mamba, mamba-mamba  . . .   Having read a fair amount of colonial history, I could just imagine the subjects of the Empire's colonies gladly contributing all sorts of vipers and mambas to the Zoo.


----------



## lulilu

Pursey, is it one of those cakes soaked in booze that comes in a tin?  I love them.  I was tempted to buy one but only I will eat it.


----------



## Mindi B

And the problem with that, lulilu, would be. . . ?


----------



## lulilu

nothing really, Mindi, right?


----------



## Mindi B

Exactly!  Not one thing wrong with that!


----------



## pursecrzy

Lulilu:

These are the cakes we get:

https://www.tortugarumcakes.com/


----------



## pursecrzy

Drum roll please!


----------



## pursecrzy

May I introduce the new addition to the Purse family:


----------



## ck21

Purse--he/she is adorable!!!!


----------



## pursecrzy

Thanks CK! Miss P is a girl. She's a Cairn Terrier and just over a year old.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, pursey, she is BEAUTIFUL!  She looks so wise. . . . Cairns are really smart, aren't they?


----------



## pursecrzy

Thanks Mindi! Yes, they are smart.


----------



## etoupebirkin

pursecrzy said:


> May I introduce the new addition to the Purse family:
> 
> View attachment 3544866
> View attachment 3544867



What a cutie pie!!!


----------



## Mindi B

I would be afraid to get a Cairn.  She would easily outthink me and DH and would be running the household in about three days.


----------



## pursecrzy

etoupebirkin said:


> What a cutie pie!!!



Thanks EB!



Mindi B said:


> I would be afraid to get a Cairn.  She would easily outthink me and DH and would be running the household in about three days.



LOL!


----------



## JulesB68

Crawling out from under my rock to say hello to the gorgeous Miss P. Congratulations Pursey! Hope you all have much fun and happiness together! Betty says woof too xx


----------



## pursecrzy

JulesB68 said:


> Crawling out from under my rock to say hello to the gorgeous Miss P. Congratulations Pursey! Hope you all have much fun and happiness together! Betty says woof too xx



Thanks Jules!


----------



## lulilu

Love her, Pursey!  So cute!  I love their scruffy look.  Was this a planned addition to the family?


----------



## pursecrzy

lulilu said:


> Love her, Pursey!  So cute!  I love their scruffy look.  Was this a planned addition to the family?



Thanks lulilu!  We started contacting breeders in the summer about a puppy. We met Miss P prior to our cruise and the owner was able to keep her until we got back.


----------



## Mindi B

I need pursey's Miss P to come manage my house.  Last week the central vac stopped working (it was the hose switch).  Then the downstairs fridge crapped out.  Then the car that is about to take us on our road trip needed over a thousand in repairs.  Then our PHONE stopped working!  AIEIEIEIEEEEEEEEEE!  I am changing my name and moving to the woods, where I will whittle duck decoys and wear small furry animals as hats.  Au revoir!


----------



## MadMadCat

pursecrzy said:


> Thanks lulilu!  We started contacting breeders in the summer about a puppy. We met Miss P prior to our cruise and the owner was able to keep her until we got back.



She's so cute! They are a handful, but they are worthy! Did you get her from a breeder directly or some other way?


----------



## pursecrzy

We got her from a breeder who bought her from another breeder with the intention of showing and breeding her. She's been shown but hates it. She's also on the small end of the breed standard. 



MadMadCat said:


> She's so cute! They are a handful, but they are worthy! Did you get her from a breeder directly or some other way?


----------



## scarletambience

Hi ladies - just wondering how or when this huge shift from B35 to B30 occurred? I know I've been somewhat 'comatose' for a few years but this shift is quite monumental. Is it a trend?


----------



## Mindi B

scarlet, I am no fashion expert, but I can think of two reasons why the 30 is more coveted right now: First, The Powers That Be in fashion decided a year or two ago that small--indeed, tiny--bags were the new "in" thing, leading everyone to go smaller, if not micro.  Second, the Asian market has exploded.  Women there (warning: gross generalization follows) seem to prefer more feminine styles and colors--thus, smaller bags and a fondness for pinks and purples.  Just my observations!


----------



## MadMadCat

pursecrzy said:


> We got her from a breeder who bought her from another breeder with the intention of showing and breeding her. She's been shown but hates it. She's also on the small end of the breed standard.



If I were a dog, I'd probably also hate being shown!! I love dogs with personality!


----------



## Hon4lyfe

Hello,
I'm trying to buy a Hermes bag for my wife but after reading many many articles it seems like it may be impossible for me to buy one in the store. We bought some bracelets there (Hermes South Coast Plaza) but nothing bigger. Would anyone have any insight as to how I can get a Birkin or Kelly bag at SCP (or nearby)? I'm not looking for any of the super exclusive ones, just the basic standard one ($10K). Otherwise, any recs for another bag?

Thank You


----------



## MadMadCat

Hon4lyfe said:


> Hello,
> I'm trying to buy a Hermes bag for my wife but after reading many many articles it seems like it may be impossible for me to buy one in the store. We bought some bracelets there (Hermes South Coast Plaza) but nothing bigger. Would anyone have any insight as to how I can get a Birkin or Kelly bag at SCP (or nearby)? I'm not looking for any of the super exclusive ones, just the basic standard one ($10K). Otherwise, any recs for another bag?
> 
> Thank You



You may get lucky. Many members of this forum reported that men have better results with "walk-in" sales, but you won't know until you try. And since it is mid December, you should go asap!!


----------



## gracekelly

scarletambience said:


> Hi ladies - just wondering how or when this huge shift from B35 to B30 occurred? I know I've been somewhat 'comatose' for a few years but this shift is quite monumental. Is it a trend?





Mindi B said:


> scarlet, I am no fashion expert, but I can think of two reasons why the 30 is more coveted right now: First, The Powers That Be in fashion decided a year or two ago that small--indeed, tiny--bags were the new "in" thing, leading everyone to go smaller, if not micro.  Second, the Asian market has exploded.  Women there (warning: gross generalization follows) seem to prefer more feminine styles and colors--thus, smaller bags and a fondness for pinks and purples.  Just my observations!



What Mindi B said.  Plus, they have to sell what they perceive you don't already own so small instead of big and formed bags instead of slouchy.  Remember the Balenciaga bag craze?  It was a pretty shapeless bag IMO and now they are going back to bags with definition and lots of wannabe Kellys.  On the whole, I have always preferred the 30 to the 35 Birkin because it is more of a handbag and I live in a car culture and don't have to carry around a lot in my bag.  If I was out and about in a city with no car, the 35 might be the better option.

Another trend that Hermes was ground floor on is the contrast strap.  They introduced this with the Amazon straps and now many designers have taken the concept and flown with it, and some at absurd prices.  Many on tPF do not like the design concept, but I do and think it is a fun way to customize a bag, but at a reasonable price point.  Spending another 1000-1200 for an accessory for your accessory is beyond my way of thinking.


----------



## Hon4lyfe

MadMadCat said:


> You may get lucky. Many members of this forum reported that men have better results with "walk-in" sales, but you won't know until you try. And since it is mid December, you should go asap!!



I'll try today, hopefully they have something! I know I'm so late doing Christmas shopping, I'd imagine most stores are emptied clean by now.


----------



## gracekelly

Hon4lyfe said:


> Hello,
> I'm trying to buy a Hermes bag for my wife but after reading many many articles it seems like it may be impossible for me to buy one in the store. We bought some bracelets there (Hermes South Coast Plaza) but nothing bigger. Would anyone have any insight as to how I can get a Birkin or Kelly bag at SCP (or nearby)? I'm not looking for any of the super exclusive ones, just the basic standard one ($10K). Otherwise, any recs for another bag?
> 
> Thank You





MadMadCat said:


> You may get lucky. Many members of this forum reported that men have better results with "walk-in" sales, but you won't know until you try. And since it is mid December, you should go asap!!



I agree that when the male portion of the equation is present, the service is better.  I just experienced it...again....The SA thinks the wallet is present so they jump to attention.

My advice to you Hon4lyfe, is that you have a good idea of what you are looking for.  I was at a Chanel boutique at NM on Sunday and a man was looking at flap bags for his wife and the poor guy was a deer in the headlights.  Flap??  Medium??? Jumbo???   It was painful to watch.  If you are thinking Birkin or Kelly, that might be impossible, but if you look for a Bolide, which is a super bag and practical, you will probably have good luck.

Here is a link to a thread about this style.  You might also look at the Plume bag, but I think the Bolide is a better option for a start.
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-bolide-pics-only.99963/


----------



## Hon4lyfe

gracekelly said:


> I agree that when the male portion of the equation is present, the service is better.  I just experienced it...again....The SA thinks the wallet is present so they jump to attention.
> 
> My advice to you Hon4lyfe, is that you have a good idea of what you are looking for.  I was at a Chanel boutique at NM on Sunday and a man was looking at flap bags for his wife and the poor guy was a deer in the headlights.  Flap??  Medium??? Jumbo???   It was painful to watch.  If you are thinking Birkin or Kelly, that might be impossible, but if you look for a Bolide, which is a super bag and practical, you will probably have good luck.
> 
> Here is a link to a thread about this style.  You might also look at the Plume bag, but I think the Bolide is a better option for a start.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-bolide-pics-only.99963/



Thank you Gracekelly, I guess it may be impossible to get a B or K as a walk in. Haha that used to be me until I discovered this forum - it has helped me a ton since people like yourself have been helping me. Would you say the Boldie is instantly recognizable as an Hermes?


----------



## gracekelly

Hon4lyfe said:


> Thank you Gracekelly, I guess it may be impossible to get a B or K as a walk in. Haha that used to be me until I discovered this forum - it has helped me a ton since people like yourself have been helping me. Would you say the Boldie is instantly recognizable as an Hermes?


I think so.  If that is what you want, you might also consider the Evelyne which has the perforated H on one side.   The Evelyne is certainly at a more friendly price point as well.  The Birkin is the most recognizable to most, for better or worse.  Believe it or not, the majority of the world's population are not reading tPF and have no clue about Hermes bags.  I wear mine to Costco and Home Depot and not one person knows what I am wearing.  If you are willing to pay over retail, there are many reputable resellers who can help you with brand new bags.  You can find those recommendations on a thread with feedback about sales.  I am not going to refer you to anyone in particular.


----------



## MadMadCat

Hon4lyfe said:


> Thank you Gracekelly, I guess it may be impossible to get a B or K as a walk in. Haha that used to be me until I discovered this forum - it has helped me a ton since people like yourself have been helping me. Would you say the Boldie is instantly recognizable as an Hermes?



If your wife wants an instantly recognizable Hermes, maybe she is thinking exclusively of a Birkin or a Kelly. The other styles are much more under the radar. The evelyn, as @gracekelly mentions, has the big H, but it is a very different style from a B or K. I know it wouldn't fit my style, for instance. 

Whatever you decide to purchase, just make sure it can be returned/exchanged. She will certainly appreciate the thought regardless.


----------



## Hon4lyfe

MadMadCat said:


> If your wife wants an instantly recognizable Hermes, maybe she is thinking exclusively of a Birkin or a Kelly. The other styles are much more under the radar. The evelyn, as @gracekelly mentions, has the big H, but it is a very different style from a B or K. I know it wouldn't fit my style, for instance.
> 
> Whatever you decide to purchase, just make sure it can be returned/exchanged. She will certainly appreciate the thought regardless.



Thanks again. I'm currently hunting online for a reseller for a new B or K. Seems like most are marked up several thousands for a new one with tags and such (B25 for $14k).


----------



## Mindi B

Hon4lyfe, there is no one way to obtain a Birkin, nor is there any guaranteed formula or location.  This forum has many, many (many, many) posts and threads about finding a desired bag.  The best you can do is to perform a search and read some of the findings.  Good luck.


----------



## csshopper

Hon4lyfe said:


> Thanks again. I'm currently hunting online for a reseller for a new B or K. Seems like most are marked up several thousands for a new one with tags and such (B25 for $14k).


The reseller, Fashionphile, has a brick and mortar location on Wilshire Blvd in Beverly Hills, Check their web site for Location Details,  You could call and inquire what stock they have, see it and decide if it's to your liking.


----------



## ck21

gracekelly said:


> What Mindi B said.  Plus, they have to sell what they perceive you don't already own so small instead of big and formed bags instead of slouchy.  Remember the Balenciaga bag craze?  It was a pretty shapeless bag IMO and now they are going back to bags with definition and lots of wannabe Kellys.  On the whole, I have always preferred the 30 to the 35 Birkin because it is more of a handbag and I live in a car culture and don't have to carry around a lot in my bag.  If I was out and about in a city with no car, the 35 might be the better option.
> 
> Another trend that Hermes was ground floor on is the contrast strap.  They introduced this with the Amazon straps and now many designers have taken the concept and flown with it, and some at absurd prices.  Many on tPF do not like the design concept, but I do and think it is a fun way to customize a bag, but at a reasonable price point.  Spending another 1000-1200 for an accessory for your accessory is beyond my way of thinking.



Love the contrast straps!!

I'm in Arizona enjoying the warm weather for a mere 24 hours.  Forgot my wallet at home (ugh!!!) and am hoping the AZ airport security is as helpful as they were in Minneapolis!


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> Love the contrast straps!!
> 
> I'm in Arizona enjoying the warm weather for a mere 24 hours.  Forgot my wallet at home (ugh!!!) and am hoping the AZ airport security is as helpful as they were in Minneapolis!


ck- Direct them here, we'll all vouch for you.


----------



## scarletambience

Thank you, for your responses. I agree.


----------



## lulilu

CK, good luck!


----------



## ck21

Good morning, good morning!!!


----------



## gracekelly

ck21 said:


> Love the contrast straps!!
> 
> I'm in Arizona enjoying the warm weather for a mere 24 hours.  Forgot my wallet at home (ugh!!!) and am hoping the AZ airport security is as helpful as they were in Minneapolis!



Can your DH email a copy of your driver's license?  

Dear Mistikat gave me some interesting travel advice years ago regarding passports.  She said a member of her company kept  copy of the passport photo page in email just in case   I thought it was a great idea.


----------



## ck21

gracekelly said:


> Can your DH email a copy of your driver's license?
> 
> Dear Mistikat gave me some interesting travel advice years ago regarding passports.  She said a member of her company kept  copy of the passport photo page in email just in case   I thought it was a great idea.



Somewhat ironically, I had a photo of my license as I had also heard to have one just in case.  Turns out the TSA gives no credit to pictures as they say they can be altered.

I'm happily back home.  It was a 24 hour trip that felt like a week!


----------



## chaneljewel

Past few weeks have been tough.  I had an allergic reaction and ended up in the hospital so sick.  I got out and now am sick with bronchitis and a cold.  I'm miserable.  I think my resistance was down from the allergic reaction.   This is a terrible time to be ill!


----------



## ck21

chaneljewel said:


> Past few weeks have been tough.  I had an allergic reaction and ended up in the hospital so sick.  I got out and now am sick with bronchitis and a cold.  I'm miserable.  I think my resistance was down from the allergic reaction.   This is a terrible time to be ill!



Chanel-I am so sorry.  Healing thoughts to you!


----------



## etoupebirkin

CK, I'm glad you got home OK.
Chanel, I hope you feel better too!!! No time to be sick. I made macaroons and bacon chocolate chips cookies this week and send them out to friends and family. Need o do it again next week.


----------



## scarletambience

Hi all - May I please ask if there is a thread for the new SS17 colors? I can't find much anywhere. TIA!


----------



## pursecrzy

scarletambience said:


> Hi all - May I please ask if there is a thread for the new SS17 colors? I can't find much anywhere. TIA!



http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sms-back-from-podium.802218/page-242#post-30417864

There's a pic and names of the swatches on that page


----------



## Mindi B

chanel, I am so sorry!  Be as good to yourself as you possibly can and delegate, delegate, delegate!  
ck, glad you are home safe and sound.  Not having one's "papers" is a painfully big deal in today's world.


----------



## lulilu

Chanel, that is awful!  I hope you recover soon, and there are meds that can help with the symptoms.  yikes.  As Mindi said, take care of yourself.  Pushing yourself can hinder your recovery.
Ck, I don't know how you sweet talked your way through the TSA.  Good going.
Hope all are staying warm in this deep freeze that we have at the moment.  So far - knock on wood - no snow or ice in my area, although the news is full of gleeful warnings.  I am officially done shopping for Christmas.  Now, I need to start wrapping.  DD2 (my culinary school/engineering MS degree kid) has been making cookie dough for baking later.  My contribution will be a trip to the bakery for cut-out cookies (at $20/lb!!!) and some pies for Christmas dessert.  And cooking dinner that day as well.  That shopping is still on my to-do list.


----------



## ck21

Happy weekend my friends!  Freezing cold here--dangerously cold, actually.  I love the grocery shopping that precedes a good winter storm.  We have the makings for chili and stew and a years supply of alcohol!


----------



## Mindi B

I'm hitching up Olive and Henry to the sled and heading north, ck!  Set aside a hot toddy for me!
Very cold and a few inches of snow here, but the temps are supposed to fluctuate pretty wildly over the next few days, so it won't last long.  Fortunately it looks as if the weather will have moderated by Road Trip Time.


----------



## jh1ro0o

^^)happy holidays


----------



## Mindi B

And the same to you, jh1!


----------



## lulilu

Have a safe trip, Mindi!  The weather predictions do seem all over the place for this week.

Ck, we had a second home in the mountains and got so much snow in winter.  But there, as I am sure where you live, people are used to navigating it.  I had a matter in St Paul years ago and traveled there quite a bit.  I remember one time we had so much snow on the east coast that the airports were closed, and the city prohibited all non-emergency vehicles.  We had a court date and all the lawyers asked the judge for a continuance.  He declined.  We had to go to the airport and wait for runways to open to get there.  A nightmare.  Judge was not fazed in the least.


----------



## ck21

Lulilu-yes, we are accustomed to the snow and well-equipped to deal with it.  Not too many things end up cancelled or postponed as a result.

Mindi-look me up if you have time.  Collin and I are off of work and school the week after Christmas!


----------



## suziesu

Sorry to interrupt, can anyone help me answer if the colour :Gris t is discontinued for Kelly?


----------



## ouija board

Ck, your cold weather will be hitting us tomorrow night! Supposed to be 29 degrees, so I'm stocking up on liquor and stew [emoji1] Right now it's pushing 70 degrees and humid, go figure. Back when I worked on horses, this kind of seesaw weather was a nightmare..it signaled a long day and night of emergency calls for colic. Fun times. 

Mindi, are you and the pups ready for your road trip? I bet they will be so excited to go with you instead of to the kennel! Unless they get carsick like my critters, which makes for a long trip.


----------



## ouija board

suziesu said:


> Sorry to interrupt, can anyone help me answer if the colour :Gris t is discontinued for Kelly?



I think someone said on the SO thread that Gris T is back for the spring, but I'm not sure if it's just for special orders or if stores will get Gris T bags as well. I hope so..it's a great neutral color.


----------



## Mindi B

Alas, ck, this year we are gathering at the Buffalo branch, not the Twin Cities branch!  But we have family in your area and will be there again, so I WILL look you up on our next Midwest visit!  What does Collin want Santa to bring him this year?


----------



## Mindi B

Well, OB, I'm getting there.  This year I have had ZERO motivation, so just today I bestirred my sorry self and started some packing.  Fortunately, the wee doggles do pretty well in the car.  We have car seats for them that allow them to see out the windows, so that helps avoid motion sickness, I think.  Usually they just sleep.  But we've never taken this long a drive with them before, so. . .  we'll find out.  
And what does lil' OB want from Santa this year?


----------



## chaneljewel

Mindi, I put my furry girls in car seats too.  My one girl cries for me to get her and sometimes she wins. 

Now pneumonia.  Tried so hard NOT to have to take prednisone but, unfortunately, the dr said that I really need it.  I don't want to end up in the hospital so I'll take it.  I think the coughing is the worst part...cough, cough, and cough more. Hopefully I will start mending soon!!

On a good note...I purchased a pricey coat from NM last week.   Last night I saw that they're having a friends and family 20% off and my coat was included.   I called this morning and NM honored the new sale price.  I was ecstatic and saved a lot!   Good customer service!


----------



## pursecrzy

Good for you CJ!


----------



## Mindi B

LOVE it when that happens, chanel!


----------



## ck21

chaneljewel said:


> Mindi, I put my furry girls in car seats too.  My one girl cries for me to get her and sometimes she wins.
> 
> Now pneumonia.  Tried so hard NOT to have to take prednisone but, unfortunately, the dr said that I really need it.  I don't want to end up in the hospital so I'll take it.  I think the coughing is the worst part...cough, cough, and cough more. Hopefully I will start mending soon!!
> 
> On a good note...I purchased a pricey coat from NM last week.   Last night I saw that they're having a friends and family 20% off and my coat was included.   I called this morning and NM honored the new sale price.  I was ecstatic and saved a lot!   Good customer service!



Love when that happens, Chanel!  Free money!

Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Alas, ck, this year we are gathering at the Buffalo branch, not the Twin Cities branch!  But we have family in your area and will be there again, so I WILL look you up on our next Midwest visit!  What does Collin want Santa to bring him this year?



Our young man is hard to buy for--the list changes!  Pokémon for sure.  I've taken some chances with books and games--hopefully he likes them!


----------



## Mindi B

Is Collin into Lego?  My nephew is REEEEALLY into Lego.


----------



## ouija board

LilOB has asked Santa for a pet snake [emoji216][emoji52] Everything else on her list is like a revolving door, but the snake always remains at the top of the list. I had to break it to her that it's not happening, but she persists.


----------



## chaneljewel

ouija board said:


> LilOB has asked Santa for a pet snake [emoji216][emoji52] Everything else on her list is like a revolving door, but the snake always remains at the top of the list. I had to break it to her that it's not happening, but she persists.



Ugh...I love animals but just not snakes.  Even lizards are ok with me.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL OB!  I must say, I don't mind snakes. . . but I don't find them particularly cuddly pets.  And I feel bad for their mousy foodstuffs.


----------



## lulilu

No snakes or rodent-type pets for me.  Or lizards.  Yikes.

GD2 loved legos and still plays with them at age 7.  But American Girl doll are a big favorite too.


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Is Collin into Lego?  My nephew is REEEEALLY into Lego.



Off and on, yes.  He has a Lego advent calendar that he's enjoying and he's looking forward to a post-Christmas trip to Mall of America so he can go to the Lego store.  However, he doesn't seem to care if he gets Legos for Christmas (and Santa is bringing him 3 sets....).


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, fine, to heck with you all.  Now I have to go back to Reptile World and explain why I need to return six reticulated pythons.  FINE.  See if I buy any gifts for the Peeps NEXT year.  Humph.


----------



## ouija board

I don't mind the snake itself, and they are fascinating creatures.  The local reptile guy goes around wearing and petting his snakes, and DD envisions herself doing the same. It's the food and feeding that I wouldn't want to be part of. Pet stores sell conveniently packaged frozen mice, but some snakes only prefer the live ones. Which means we'd be getting a new pet mouse every week...

Chanel, sorry to hear about the pneumonia! I hope the steroids calmed down your cough. I hacked and coughed my way through an entire holiday/New Years season a few years ago, so I have an inkling of how you must feel!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Oh, fine, to heck with you all.  Now I have to go back to Reptile World and explain why I need to return six reticulated pythons.  FINE.  See if I buy any gifts for the Peeps NEXT year.  Humph.



Lol! DD would be over moon if you really did that! She's given up on me being the bearer of snaky, reptilian gifts.


----------



## Mindi B

I have the same reservations you have, OB.  It's the mousy foodstuffs that get me.  I know, Nature and all, but still.  Poor mousies.


----------



## ouija board

A Christmas miracle! My Kelly Jumping boots fit this year! It's always a toss up whether I'll lose enough weight by winter to get my calves into those boots. Didn't happen last year. One year it took a stomach virus to do the trick...not a tactic I'd recommend!


----------



## Mindi B

OB, yay!  I will not even try on the jumping boots.  My calves will never fit and I will just feel bad.  Even a stomach virus won't shrink my calf muscles enough (not strong, just big).
Great boots, though.  What color are yours?


----------



## ck21

Wonderful, OB!!  Beautiful boots.

It's -20 here....just sayin.


----------



## lulilu

Ck -- good grief!  It's warmed up so much here, it's crazy -- high 40s or more.  But rain.  And cold is coming.


----------



## Mindi B

I know, lulilu, this is nutty weather, isn't it?  When all this melt flash freezes, the roads are NOT gonna be fun.  Staying home tomorrow.  Ick.


----------



## lulilu

It's actually 55 degrees right now, with the promise of a big drop.  Insane.

I am trying to stay home away from holiday traffic.  I did take GDs shopping for their teachers, while DD and SIl do wrapping.  Now they are in the kitchen with DD2, who is making more cookies with them.  She has the patience of a saint.


----------



## Mindi B

I greatly respect people who can spend lots of quality time with children.  Moms, teachers, day care workers, pediatricians. . . That is not me.  Admire 'em at a distance, that's my motto.

ETA:  Sorry for the unintentional sexism.  Dads, too.  Go, dads.


----------



## pursecrzy

Pretty BRRRR here!  Miss P is trouper though. Nothing deters her from a walk.
My CSGMs are getting a workout too.

We visited (DH and I, not Miss P!) a friend's mother who had to be placed in a LTC home last month.  She's in good spirits and has accepted that it is her new home.

DH and I lost our Uber virginity after our cruise. OMG! So easy and less of a hassle than renting a car. I even figured out how to dispute a fare when the return trip was not as direct as the original one.


----------



## Mindi B

Hey, I just picked out my Chrissie pressie from DH, and purely coincidentally, it's a snake!  A hinged bangle snake bracelet, to be precise.  It's blackened sterling with teeny pave grey and white diamonds.  And a wee forked tongue.  I love it!  Yet somehow I don't think lil' OB would find this version satisfactory.


----------



## Mindi B

That was very kind of you to visit your friend's mom, pursey.  I would think feeling isolated would be a very difficult part of such a move, so such visits would be awfully important.


----------



## pursecrzy

Thanks Mindi! This friend did so much for my late FIL, we owe her so much and this is a drop in a bucket.


----------



## Mindi B

That's true friendship, on both your parts!  When my DFIL died, my dear friend (since we were seven years old) and her DH showed up at his memorial.  Found out the details (when/where--we hadn't mentioned it because we never expected them to attend), left their then-young son with his grandmother and drove for almost a day just to be there for DH and me.  It means SO much when you show kindness and love re a friend's extended family.


----------



## pursecrzy

We had meant to go earlier but between going away bringing Miss P home it hadn't worked out.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Just got home from visiting my Dad in Florida. Luckily, DH and DD came along with, so it was much easier on me. 
Much of the trip was business. Since his crisis in September, things have been getting better, but there is still nuts and bolts issues to deal with. We are upping the amount of time an aide spends with him. We are also dealing with getting him the supplies he needs on an ongoing basis and what meal plan makes the most sense for his situation. His short and mid-term memory is shot.

One thing absolutely blew my mind. I took care of getting his DNR form signed by his doctor. The medical practice is not one that my brothers and I respect. In essence after 15 years of going to this doctor, he decides he's going to the concierge model and said to his patients, you now need to pay me $150 a month to receive care anymore. My Dad lives on a limited fixed income and he in not the type of person who will benefit from the concierge care. 

We are in the process of changing doctors. But the facility in which he lives says, the quickest way to get the DNR form done is to drop by this persons practice. I go to said office with the form, a copy of my Durable Power of Attorney (DPOA) and my ID. I speak to the receptionist prior to stopping by. So, I drop off the DNR form, along with the DPOA. And the receptionist says, go to lunch and we'll have the form signed by the time you get back. BTW, DD is with me because she wanted to see the other side of things since she works in an ER.

I say, don't you want to see MY ID?!!! The receptionist said no. I was flabbergasted. When I want to buy a bra from Victoria's Secret during the holidays, they ask for my ID. But this is giving medical professionals permission to let my father pass.

Am I wrong to be flummoxed by this?

*Also, extra Chat vibes needed for DD. She should be hearing from the medical school she really wants to attend this upcoming week. I know Chat vibes work and some of you have met DD IRL.*


----------



## lulilu

Hugs, EB.  These things are so hard.  And I am sending good thoughts DD's way.  She is a smart girl and I know she will succeed.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, I continue to admire your loving but also practical and matter-of-fact approach to assisting your dad.  Sounds like, as usual, you are on top of things.  And yes, the cavalier attitude toward the DNR form is perplexing.
Sending HUGE vibes to your DD.  I have no doubt that she will make a success of her career regardless of where she studies, but of course I hope she gets her first choice!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Once I draft and send the emails I need to do, mail the bills to one brother and the taxes to another, I will consider myself on top of things. At least, my brothers and I are working in concert with one another to help Dad. That has not always been the case. There has been considerable strife amongst us. So I am more than grateful we are on the same page.

Last week, I also was diagnosed with a chronic painful illness. I thought it was something else. No, it won't kill me. But I need to keep active, flexible and lose weight. No more running or skiing for me. But at least I can still ride a bike.


----------



## pursecrzy

Aw, crap EB. I'm so sorry to hear that. 

Vibes for your DD
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, did you know Hermes is now making riding boots with wider calves?  

CK, I just saw Hot Cars Santa picture......adorable!

Ditto the picture of Miss P, Pursey!

Eb, I'm so glad your dad is doing better, and that DD and DH were able to accompany you on your trip.  Keeping my fingers crossed for DD!  I know she'll do well no matter where she lands.

Chanel, hope you feel better soon!

For the first time ever, I'm spending Christmas away from family, but I'm looking forward to it.  At my age, I figure it's time to do what I'd like over the holidays.


----------



## csshopper

eb, hoping your DD gets her first choice. On the other side of the "sandwich" of life in which you are the important "filling", your DF is so fortunate to have you for a loving, supportive, intelligent daughter as his advocate.

Based on some recent conversation in Chat, this book title in the NYT Book Review today caught my eye: "*The Soul of an Octopus"* by Sy Montgomery "The complex intelligence, emotional capacities, playfulness, and spirit of the octopus, by a naturalist who counts several as friends."

CG, I'm with you. Have friends who headed to Hawaii this holiday and I'm thinking that may be a nice option next year.......I remember being aghast the year my DM announced she was not going to put up a tree and back the hundreds of speciality cookies she baked and shared with family friends for over 50 years, but now in my seventh decade I understand.

"BAKE" hundreds of cookies not "back" them. LOL literally sneezed and hit a key and "poof" it was gone with before  proofreading.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Just got home from visiting my Dad in Florida. Luckily, DH and DD came along with, so it was much easier on me.
> Much of the trip was business. Since his crisis in September, things have been getting better, but there is still nuts and bolts issues to deal with. We are upping the amount of time an aide spends with him. We are also dealing with getting him the supplies he needs on an ongoing basis and what meal plan makes the most sense for his situation. His short and mid-term memory is shot.
> 
> One thing absolutely blew my mind. I took care of getting his DNR form signed by his doctor. The medical practice is not one that my brothers and I respect. In essence after 15 years of going to this doctor, he decides he's going to the concierge model and said to his patients, you now need to pay me $150 a month to receive care anymore. My Dad lives on a limited fixed income and he in not the type of person who will benefit from the concierge care.
> 
> We are in the process of changing doctors. But the facility in which he lives says, the quickest way to get the DNR form done is to drop by this persons practice. I go to said office with the form, a copy of my Durable Power of Attorney (DPOA) and my ID. I speak to the receptionist prior to stopping by. So, I drop off the DNR form, along with the DPOA. And the receptionist says, go to lunch and we'll have the form signed by the time you get back. BTW, DD is with me because she wanted to see the other side of things since she works in an ER.
> 
> I say, don't you want to see MY ID?!!! The receptionist said no. I was flabbergasted. When I want to buy a bra from Victoria's Secret during the holidays, they ask for my ID. But this is giving medical professionals permission to let my father pass.
> 
> Am I wrong to be flummoxed by this?
> 
> *Also, extra Chat vibes needed for DD. She should be hearing from the medical school she really wants to attend this upcoming week. I know Chat vibes work and some of you have met DD IRL.*


She is a bright girl from a fam of high-powered professionals so whatever the outcome is -- altho I surely do send chat vibes that she gets the school she wants -- she'll do just fine.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, that sucks, and I'm so sorry.  I know you will face this with your typical courage and determination, but I wish with all my heart that you didn't have to.  
CG, have a wonderful holiday!  And spend a little of it with the Peeps, if technology permits.
css, that book sounds amazing.  But I just KNOW there will be sad bits in it (animal stories ALWAYS have sad bits) and I don't want to cry over octopi. Maybe when I feel better about life in general I will try it.


----------



## lulilu

EB, sorry to hear about the illness.  You have a great can-do attitude.  And glad the brothers are doing their part as well.

CG, so glad to "see" you.  I hope your holiday is enjoyable, no matter how you spend it.


----------



## chaneljewel

Feeling some better although the coughing is horrendous and keeps me from resting.  Annoying!  I just want to sleep soundly!!!

EB, good vibes to DD.  Also for your dad and his situation.   He's lucky to have you and your brother to intervene on his behalf.  
Will also say good vibes for your health issue.  Do take care.

CG, good for you to do what you want over the holidays.  Have fun!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Chat vibes work!!! DD got into medical school!!! Her first choice, I am so happy for her!!!


----------



## lulilu

EB!!!  That is fantastic!  Congrats to DD!


----------



## Mindi B

EB, I'm not surprised, but I am THRILLED for your DD!  Tell her your Chat friends are so proud of her and wish her well. 
(And good job, mom and dad.)


----------



## etoupebirkin

It's a culmination and validation of so much hard work. She kept her focus all through college and this gap year and never wavered. It's just so nice that it has been rewarded.

Needless to say, the whole family is ecstatic.


----------



## Mindi B

Your DD is also deeply fortunate to have a passion that fuels her and a family that supports her.  She has every tool she needs to succeed, which is a wonderful thing to see.  The world needs her!


----------



## ck21

EB-many congrats to your dd and good thoughts to you for your health.

Hoping the weather dudes are wrong and we don't have a Christmas storm.  We are hosting and I could end up with food to feed 20 and only 3 to eat it'

CG-always great to see you'


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> Chat vibes work!!! DD got into medical school!!! Her first choice, I am so happy for her!!!



EB, I'm thrilled for the entire EB family!!!  Wonderful news!


----------



## pursecrzy

Oh, that's such great news EB!


----------



## tesi

Haven't been here in forever it seems and there is no possible way to catch up.  But please know I am wishing everyone a very happy holiday season and many blessings in the new year to come!   

Congrats to eb's daughter! That much I did discern immediately.  How wonderful.    

All is well here, girls are happy and hubby and I are busy with real estate projects both north and south.   
Love to all, as always.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Great to see you here Tesi!!! I'm glad to hear you and your family are well.


----------



## tesi

CK-   Thought of you this past November  The entire family did a 5K at Disney.   And my baby girl did her first half marathon as well that weekend.  What fun it was.   Going to be a family tradition from now on!    Was wondering if you were there as well?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Tesi!  I was just thinking about you earlier this week!  So good to "see" you!


----------



## Mindi B

Happy holidays, tesi!


----------



## lulilu

Merry Christmas, Tesi!  Glad your family is well.


----------



## ck21

tesi said:


> CK-   Thought of you this past November  The entire family did a 5K at Disney.   And my baby girl did her first half marathon as well that weekend.  What fun it was.   Going to be a family tradition from now on!    Was wondering if you were there as well?



So glad you had fun!  Was that the Star Wars weekend!  I wasn't there, but will be in February for the princess half marathon.

Great to have you pop in!


----------



## chaneljewel

Good to hear from you, tesi.

EB, my DD is a pharmacist in pediatrics at the hospital.  Maybe our daughters will meet at some point!

Back to the dr as meds for pneumonia not working.  I haven't been this sick in awhile.  I've been taking the stronger meds for two days now and i feel some improvement. The dr office even called today to remind me that I have to take it easy and return for a follow up x-ray.  Hopefully I'll still be able to go to ds and DD homes on Saturday.  I'll be home all next week to keep resting too.    I had the pneumonia shot after my last bout with pneumonia and guess it's time to get another.  The past two weeks have been miserable.  Thank goodness I'd done my shopping early!!  Of course, there's always the internet...lol.

I hope all of you have a wonderful Christmas season with your family and friends.   That's what's most important.


----------



## Mindi B

Chanel, so sorry this is happening--please don't push yourself.  Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, Chanel, I'm so sorry you're still struggling.  Make sure are you rest and don't overdo.  I started my week with the flu, and just today am feeling better.  The temptation is always to carry on with holiday cheer, but this year, I'm thinking of myself first and resting until truly well.  Please do the same!


----------



## csshopper

Chanel and CG, sending healing vibes so you head into the new year with good health!
Ck- fingers crossed for you that weather is not as dire as predicted. 
eb, huge congratulations to your DD for her outstanding achievement. Felt your profound joy and pride and loved that you took off and celebrated. 
Mindi-maybe I missed it, the notifications of new posts are not consistently working for me, so I have gaps,  have you done the dawg road trip?
Sending Holiday greetings to all the Peeps. In my family, through marriage, we celebrate both Christmas and Chanukah  and the overlap this year makes for a particularly festive season. Flew into city where DD lives and went from airport to Hermes to shop. What she did not know at that time was that I would also be gifting her with the B35 on my arm. She would have had it "someday" but I realized in the few times I have used it since purchasing it earlier in the year, it is not comfortable for me to carry. Our lovely SA helped us complete our list and I added a Bolide, needing a bag to return home with . . We had a further early celebration by the fire that night. DD had purchased 2 bandanas for me previously, both in the same CW. I chose the one I wanted to keep, so back to H we went the next day for more fun. Exchanged the bandana for a Vintage scarf, spied a green/white striped canvas  GP with leather trim and canvas shoulder strap and it will carry other new purchases and gifts home with me on Christmas morning.  Since DD was now carrying her new to her B, she shopped a matching wallet and shared the story. Our SA said, "I'll find you a Kelly, it's much lighter and you'll have the strap option you favor." So, I am to think about what I would like. Don't "need" one, but am thinking...... In between there has been great dining, theatre, movies, spa and wonderful hours hanging out at home. And cuddly dogs!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

CSS, your holiday so far sounds wonderful!  I can't tell you how happy that makes me!    Thanks you for the positive vibes.  I'm truly quite content.  Hopefully, I'll make my way to the shower in an hour or two, and that alone has great healing powers.    And yes, cuddly dogs are always a blessing.


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> CSS, your holiday so far sounds wonderful!  I can't tell you how happy that makes me!    Thanks you for the positive vibes.  I'm truly quite content.  Hopefully, I'll make my way to the shower in an hour or two, and that alone has great healing powers.    And yes, cuddly dogs are always a blessing.


CG-Thank YOU. I know you understand this journey I am on and have appreciated your caring and support. My late DH left a chasm in our lives. The love of my DD and I for each other and the joy we have helps to ease the pain. He was her StepD, but was THE man in her life also. It's been 16 months and we are  still healing. Ironically, I think she said it is her Facebook program that has a setting which  randomly posts old pictures.....the first morning I woke up here a picture of him opening one of her presents to him the Christmas before he died was the post. It was a special interest book she had secured for him, he cherished it, and she now has it on her bookshelf. After a few tears we smiled about him being sure to be part of our fun.


----------



## Mindi B

CG, sending more healthy vibes your way!
css, losing one you love does gradually get easier, but it never gets easy.  And holidays are especially difficult.  Sounds like you are doing everything "right"--supporting and being supported by your DD, appreciating the good things and allowing yourself to feel the sadness, too.  
May there be continuing contentment and ever-greater peace in the year to come.


----------



## nycmom

CSS & CG, I think about both of you so often but especially over the holiday season. 

Wishing everyone happy holidays and a peaceful new year!


----------



## csshopper

nycmom said:


> CSS & CG, I think about both of you so often but especially over the holiday season.
> 
> Wishing everyone happy holidays and a peaceful new year!


Nycmom, think about you also and hope things are going well for your DD. Always nice to see your posts!


----------



## Mindi B

Hello and happy holidays, nycmom!  Love to you and your family.


----------



## ouija board

Happy Christmas Eve and Happy first night of Hanukkah! I am in possession of a large and very expensive prime rib, and my fingers are crossed that the recipe turns out right. Thankfully, it's just the three of us, so if it is a total flop, I've got a forgiving bunch of diners! 

DD and I went to Vegas for a few days, and of course, we stopped at H [emoji4] We also went ice skating at one of the temporary rinks along the Strip. We did that on our last trip to Vegas, too, so it's become sort of a tradition for us..fly to the desert to go ice skating, lol!


----------



## Mindi B

OB, let us know how the recipe works out!  And I think those mom and daughter Vegas trips sound wonderful.
Happy Christmas to you!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Wishing everyone a fantastic Christmas and Chanukah.
Bought Trader Joe's Latkes. But, I'm making homemade applesauce. Making latkes from scratch is an extraordinary pain in the neck. I just can't stand the greasy smell. And I dislike store bought applesauce.

Chanel, I hope you're feeling better. Please take care of yourself. Let everyone else do the work. Naps are good. I know your instinct is to into high gear, but resist it. BTW, I may see if your DD can give my DD some pointers.

CSS, sending you lots of hugs. I love your mother-daughter trips to H. I took DD to H and splurged on her and get her a double sens and a rodeo. She needed an under the radar tote and this fit the bill. I got myself a Bolide too.

CG, Sending you lots of hugs. Snorgle the pups for me.

Mindi, I hope the drive went well.

OB, Love that you took DD to Vegas to Skate and H.

Lulilu, Purse, CK, Tesi, NYCMom, Sending you all big hugs, too!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Getting my toes done. Love this color!!!


----------



## lulilu

I am sending health prayers and vibes to everyone, especially Chanel and CG!

I have my sons (and DIL) home.  We girls are going downtown to afternoon tea.  Boys hang out with their dad.  Church later.  Tomorrow is breakfast (we usually go to the deli, but there has been a request to have it at home--with milkshakes), then presents.  My sister and family will arrive for more presents and dinner.  My mom used to make rib roast.  I would love to but I have too many for dinner -- saw a guy checking out at the market with one that was two feet long at least!  Don't want to think what that cost.  It will be ham and scalloped potatoes for us.

My very best wishes to all of you my friends, for a happy holiday and Merry Christmas.


----------



## csshopper

lulilu said:


> I am sending health prayers and vibes to everyone, especially Chanel and CG!
> 
> I have my sons (and DIL) home.  We girls are going downtown to afternoon tea.  Boys hang out with their dad.  Church later.  Tomorrow is breakfast (we usually go to the deli, but there has been a request to have it at home--with milkshakes), then presents.  My sister and family will arrive for more presents and dinner.  My mom used to make rib roast.  I would love to but I have too many for dinner -- saw a guy checking out at the market with one that was two feet long at least!  Don't want to think what that cost.  It will be ham and scalloped potatoes for us.
> 
> My very best wishes to all of you my friends, for a happy holiday and Merry Christmas.



Lulilu,sounds perfect! Love the idea of afternoon tea! Breakfast milkshakes make sense, I'm filing that away for next year. If Mother Nature stays calm enough here on the W coast I'll be airborne at breakfast and home in time for ham and scalloped potatoes with more family and dear friends to finish off a lovely week.



etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 3556226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting my toes done. Love this color!!!



eb, my granddaughter calls the glitter polishes "twinkle toes". Which H blue does this most resemble? 

BTW, the B recently handed off to DD is Etoupe. Appropriate in a sense as you were my an H mentor several years ago when I first started down the Orange path. And you were the one who directed me here, and for that am deeply grateful.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Chat, 
Mindi kindly invited me over to this thread!
I love hearing what everyone is planning for the holidays. We used to celebrate both holidays with lots of running around between family but this year it's just me and DH  with our cats so it'll be low key. I'll make breakfast for us in the morning with eggs and tons of bacon, extra crispy which is DH's favorite and I'm going to make a batch of salted caramel macarons this evening. I think we're going to have pizza for dinner, I'm tired from a long stretch of work and looking forward to a break. Not exactly traditional but it works for us. I'm an Apple watch nerd and I'm trying to get a perfect activity year in 2017 so I will be working out everyday of the holidays to try and get into the habit. I don't have to workout every day to make the goal when I'm working but lazier days at home require a workout to make the extra activity. 

EB, congratulations on your daughter's acceptance to med school. Will she be nearby?  I'm lucky to have many brilliant women doctors for clients and I'm in awe of their level of compassion and intellect. They work so hard. There's a big medial education and research community where I am and I have a lot of clients who work in Pediatric research. 

Happy holiday weekend to everyone in Chat and get well wishes to those that need them!


----------



## ouija board

Hi Mrs. Owen! Your Christmas breakfast sounds perfect, and probably close to what ours will be. If my roast doesn't come out, we will be doing pizza, too!

Mindi, I'm trying to make the mother daughter trip a tradition, although I haven't managed to do it every year. The first one was our whirlwind 24hr trip to Disney. Hoping for NYC next, now that she's old enough to enjoy the shows. 

EB, major congrats to DD on her medical school acceptance!! Of course, we had no doubt she'd get in. Love the toenails! What color is it? 

CG, hope you are recovering from the flu and enjoying a relaxing holiday!

Csshopper, I hope to do the same thing for DD (gift my bag to her) some day. And it makes for a great excuse to go shopping at Hermes for a new bag for one's self, too! Wishing you a happy Christmas with lots of fond memories.

Lulilu, milkshakes for breakfast might be a tradition we could all get behind.


----------



## Mindi B

MrsO, glad you dropped by!  
The road trip went fine (though O-dog got carsick at the beginning) and the dogs are more or less behaving themselves, so we haven't been thrown out of anyplace yet.  Yet.
And EB, you have very pretty feet.  I have an OPI nail polish that looks much like the one you're wearing--I think it was associated with the live-action Alice in Wonderland movie (the blue is based on Alice's classic dress, I suspect).  Can't go wrong with sparkly blue toes.
Happy holiday wishes to all mah beloved Peeps!


----------



## pursecrzy

Merry Christmas and Happy Chanukah to all!

Picked the turkey up yesterday and ready to cook it tomorrow.
Making chilli tonight.


----------



## pursecrzy

I'm also tracking Santa via NORAD


----------



## csshopper

pursecrzy said:


> I'm also tracking Santa via NORAD


Purse-does Santa know to leave treats for the adorable Miss P this year? How is she doing?


----------



## ck21

Hello to MrsO and all of the peeps.  DMIL and DFIL will be here shortly, so I've opened the chocolate cherry Baileys.  They really are kind wonderful people, but DMIL wants me to be someone I'm not.  It's exhausting.  Hoping the liquor will help!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## nycmom

CK I hope you enjoy the Baileys (yum) but please know that you are loved by many exactly the way you are!


----------



## ck21

nycmom said:


> CK I hope you enjoy the Baileys (yum) but please know that you are loved by many exactly the way you are!


----------



## MSO13

Happy Boxing Day Chat!
DH commented that he felt Christmas on a Sunday was a let down, as in not getting an extra day off so we're having another lazy day (we're both self employed). We're going to the movies tonight to see the new Star Wars at the stadium seating theater with assigned seats, my favorite. I find it a very civilized way to see a movie especially around the crazy holiday weekends. 

I did not get any orange boxes under the tree but we have a family trip to Paris coming up and DH knows I'm in savings mode. We're finishing our master bedroom and bath in our old fixer upper of a house and I got very lovely built in handbag, scarf and jewelry storage and a built in dresser for our new bedroom. When DH saw the size of them he was immediately concerned that I would need buy a bunch more stuff to fill it up. I said, that's what Paris is for!

I hope everyone had a lovely holiday. I did make cookies but I told DH about @lulilu "s breakfast milkshakes and he wants to start that tradition immediately. He ate so many macarons I'm going to have to make more to give away this week. He started eating them again this morning as soon as he woke up. They're espresso with fleur de sel caramel buttercream.


----------



## MSO13

ck21 said:


> Hello to MrsO and all of the peeps.  DMIL and DFIL will be here shortly, so I've opened the chocolate cherry Baileys.  They really are kind wonderful people, but DMIL wants me to be someone I'm not.  It's exhausting.  Hoping the liquor will help!
> 
> Merry Christmas!



My MIL spent several years complaining about me for not living up to her idea of a dutiful daughter in law so I can relate. It hasn't stopped so much as been redirected towards my soon to be new sister in law. The good news for new SIL is I've apparently set the bar pretty low


----------



## eagle1002us

*@mrs Owen3*, do consider meandering over to the Cafe thread now and then.  Just prior to the holiday, we had a lively discussion of jewelry illustrated with pix from our beloved Mistikat's collection.  Feel free to weigh in; the Cafe is always open.


----------



## csshopper

MrsOwen3 said:


> My MIL spent several years complaining about me for not living up to her idea of a dutiful daughter in law so I can relate. It hasn't stopped so much as been redirected towards my soon to be new sister in law. The good news for new SIL is I've apparently set the bar pretty low


MrsO and ck- 52 yrs ago as a newlywed in my first marriage my new MIL gifted her son at Christmas with a gorgeous leather coat; my gift was a set of cheap steak knives with a Kmart sticker still on the back of the package. Kind of set the tone for the years ahead IYKWIM. The irony was they professed to be thrilled about the marriage.


----------



## eagle1002us

csshopper said:


> MrsO and ck- 52 yrs ago as a newlywed in my first marriage my new MIL gifted her son at Christmas with a gorgeous leather coat; my gift was a set of cheap steak knives with a Kmart sticker still on the back of the package. Kind of set the tone for the years ahead IYKWIM. The irony was they professed to be thrilled about the marriage.


My MIL asked us what we wanted for a wedding present.  I had seen some nice lamps, nice looking, not too hugely expensive and so I said, "lamps."   She told me lamps were no good.  What she wanted to get me was a pewter tea set.   She'd bought one recently for her DIL and the couple then found a chest to display it (on their own nickel).   I'm pretty sure she bought it locally at some pewter boutique and just wanted to repeat the experience.  We wound up getting some money, enough to cover the cost of our modest wedding, which I suppose in the end was for the best.

She also offered her mother's engagement ring to me.   It was a big diamond but had a black flaw like a worm in it.   Definitely obvious.  DH took it to a jeweler who burst out laughing when he saw it.   I am the kind of person who sees spots on people's clothing.  I would never be able to overlook that worm.  Plus, I wanted a ring DH and I picked out.  

However,  I argued with DH that I should take it and wear it just when I was likely to see her but he said no.  I''m pretty sure he told her the problem was the worm.  And, she got mad that I didn't accept it.  It went down from there.   Curiously, when we got engaged the inlaws popped open a bottle of champagne.  

Kinda like your experience, CSShopper.


----------



## csshopper

eagle1002us said:


> My MIL asked us what we wanted for a wedding present.  I had seen some nice lamps, nice looking, not too hugely expensive and so I said, "lamps."   She told me lamps were no good.  What she wanted to get me was a pewter tea set.   She'd bought one recently for her DIL and the couple then found a chest to display it (on their own nickel).   I'm pretty sure she bought it locally at some pewter boutique and just wanted to repeat the experience.  We wound up getting some money, enough to cover the cost of our modest wedding, which I suppose in the end was for the best.
> 
> She also offered her mother's engagement ring to me.   It was a big diamond but had a black flaw like a worm in it.   Definitely obvious.  DH took it to a jeweler who burst out laughing when he saw it.   I am the kind of person who sees spots on people's clothing.  I would never be able to overlook that worm.  Plus, I wanted a ring DH and I picked out.
> 
> However,  I argued with DH that I should take it and wear it just when I was likely to see her but he said no.  I''m pretty sure he told her the problem was the worm.  And, she got mad that I didn't accept it.  It went down from there.   Curiously, when we got engaged the inlaws popped open a bottle of champagne.
> 
> Kinda like your experience, CSShopper.



A "wormy" diamond would not be appropriate for someone as knowledgeable about jewelry as you are! Often read Cafe and you and Mistikat have been fun and educational in the process.


----------



## eagle1002us

csshopper said:


> A "wormy" diamond would not be appropriate for someone as knowledgeable about jewelry as you are! Often read Cafe and you and Mistikat have been fun and educational in the process.


I know.  You're totally right.  The worm was black, the stone was white.  But hey, Csshopper, thanks so much for the compliment!   Cafe is a fun sharing process, you're absolutely right!


----------



## ck21

Love the in law stories!!!

I survived all of the celebrations.  DMIL was mostly well-behaved.  Scolded Hot Cars for being 6 (well, for not paying attention to her, but he's 6 and he was done).
Christmas was a house full from my side and I loved it.  Not that it's a picture perfect family, but I loved the imperfections.

Need to exercise tomorrow.  I've been a slug!


----------



## eagle1002us

ck21 said:


> Love the in law stories!!!
> 
> I survived all of the celebrations.  DMIL was mostly well-behaved.  Scolded Hot Cars for being 6 (well, for not paying attention to her, but he's 6 and he was done).
> Christmas was a house full from my side and I loved it.  Not that it's a picture perfect family, but I loved the imperfections.
> 
> Need to exercise tomorrow.  I've been a slug!


I rode the stationary bike for close to an hour.  Haven't exercised in a week.  I'll be sore in a couple of days.  Put the laptop on the handlebars and surfed away, plus I had the tv on.  Great multi-tasking.  Did whatever was necessary to get to an hour.  

Sounds like a very cozy get-together, ck21!


----------



## MSO13

eagle1002us said:


> *@mrs Owen3*, do consider meandering over to the Cafe thread now and then.  Just prior to the holiday, we had a lively discussion of jewelry illustrated with pix from our beloved Mistikat's collection.  Feel free to weigh in; the Cafe is always open.



Thanks eagle I will pop back if I have something to add but I'm afraid I don't know much about costume, vintage or antique jewelry!


----------



## MSO13

I have managed to get in 45 min to an hour a day on my home exercise machine. It's called an Adaptive Motion Trainer and it does stairs, elliptical or running motion with no impact. I can't run due to knee issues and this is a great alternative. Its the first time I've bought a machine and really used it, not had it become a dust collector. I save seasons of TV shows and only allow myself to watch them while working out so if the story gets good, I have to keep working out to see what happens. 

Miraculously, our disappearing plumber arrived first thing this morning to finish the rough in of our master bathroom. The stone guys come to template as soon as he's done and I may have a finished bathroom by the end of January which would be amazing. We won't move into the new suite until we choose some furniture and a new bed and DH makes decisions at a snail's pace. It took 3 years to agree on tile for this bathroom. We have been living in a guest room/bath for 4 years with this whole floor of the house unlivable so I'll be very excited when it's all done. Then we will start a 3 year garden renovation plan but at least contractors don't have to be in the house for that. It has been fun seeing our old horror show of a house come back to life, when I walked into it I knew it could be a beautiful home. DH said it looked like Silence of the Lambs and I said "we're going to live here"  Now he's glad he listed to me!


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> My MIL asked us what we wanted for a wedding present.  I had seen some nice lamps, nice looking, not too hugely expensive and so I said, "lamps."   She told me lamps were no good.  *What she wanted to get me was a pewter tea set.  * She'd bought one recently for her DIL and the couple then found a chest to display it (on their own nickel).   I'm pretty sure she bought it locally at some pewter boutique and just wanted to repeat the experience.  We wound up getting some money, enough to cover the cost of our modest wedding, which I suppose in the end was for the best.
> 
> She also offered her mother's engagement ring to me.   It was a big diamond but had a black flaw like a worm in it.   Definitely obvious.  DH took it to a jeweler who burst out laughing when he saw it.   I am the kind of person who sees spots on people's clothing.  I would never be able to overlook that worm.  Plus, I wanted a ring DH and I picked out.
> 
> However,  I argued with DH that I should take it and wear it just when I was likely to see her but he said no.  I''m pretty sure he told her the problem was the worm.  And, she got mad that I didn't accept it.  It went down from there.   Curiously, when we got engaged the inlaws popped open a bottle of champagne.
> 
> Kinda like your experience, CSShopper.


Well this is amazing!  When we were married my older brother and his wife gifted us with a pewter tea and coffee set.  I can't say that I was thrilled with it, but what could I do?  When we were shopping for furniture, the store had our set on display with a matching tray and so i bought the tray for it.  For many years I kept the set out on display and I think I only used it a few times.  Bottom line is that when I bought the tray, I realized that the finish on the set was "off" and no amount of polishing could make it right and look as good as the tray.  In retrospect, when my SIL asked me if I wanted a set of steak knives (from a pricey company) I should have said yes because the pewter set was and still is a dud.  I subsequently bought the set of steak knives and still use them.


----------



## ouija board

MrsOwen, wow, what patience to live in a guest room for 4 years! But it sounds like you have a vision for what the house will be once it's all done, and that makes it all worthwhile. 

I finally started back on my workout yesterday, after a week of indulgence. First Vegas then Christmas, not to mention all the sweets.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Well this is amazing!  When we were married my older brother and his wife gifted us with a pewter tea and coffee set.  I can't say that I was thrilled with it, but what could I do?  When we were shopping for furniture, the store had our set on display with a matching tray and so i bought the tray for it.  For many years I kept the set out on display and I think I only used it a few times.  Bottom line is that when I bought the tray, I realized that the finish on the set was "off" and no amount of polishing could make it right and look as good as the tray.  In retrospect, when my SIL asked me if I wanted a set of steak knives (from a pricey company) I should have said yes because the pewter set was and still is a dud.  I subsequently bought the set of steak knives and still use them.


Too funny, gracekelly!  Do you think MILs go thru a pewter tea set phase?  (Kind of makes me think of tea sets girls use).  Pewter that contains lead probably shouldn't be used for drinking.  (But then, I  probably have a zillion mercury-containing dental fillings so what the heck).  You were very gracious about the gift, getting a tray for display, etc.  I bet you have good relationships with your ILs.    

About 10 years into the marriage, I again got asked by MIL what I wanted for my birthday (or other such event).  I said, "lamps."  MIL ignored me but DH burst out laughing.   

MIL loved to buy me knit caps (the kind that look like a watch cap) for Xmas.   Caps that thoroughly flatten fine thin hair.  I always wore hats. And she bought me caps.   Anyhow, since DH tended to wear a knit cap for cold weather, I tried to pass off one of these gifts as a unisex cap but he wouldn't buy it, the cap was simply too pink.


----------



## pursecrzy

Miss P was groomed today and she got to play with her mom.


----------



## MSO13

ouija board said:


> MrsOwen, wow, what patience to live in a guest room for 4 years! But it sounds like you have a vision for what the house will be once it's all done, and that makes it all worthwhile.
> 
> I finally started back on my workout yesterday, after a week of indulgence. First Vegas then Christmas, not to mention all the sweets.



Well, it is a very nice large guest room with a Jack/Jill bathroom and a good sized second room so it's definitely not so bad. I think if it were less comfortable we may have hurried the project along but I'm happy we waited because I love my finishes and I think we would have picked less exciting stuff if we had rushed. Our guest baths are all white subway tile and marble hexagon floors which are nice and clean looking but this bathroom is going to very striking.  

Good job with your workout, I have a harder time sticking to my workout schedule when I'm really busy so I try to cram in as much time as possible when I have a light schedule. It's good that I've been getting the time in with all this holiday snacking and baking. 

Did you eat anywhere fabulous in Vegas? I've only been to Vegas for work things and have had little time to explore. My former SA at H now works out there but I'm saving my travel shopping money for Paris which I just realized is only 7 weeks away now. We planned the trip 10 months ago and I thought it would never arrive.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> Too funny, gracekelly!  Do you think MILs go thru a pewter tea set phase?  (Kind of makes me think of tea sets girls use).  Pewter that contains lead probably shouldn't be used for drinking.  (But then, I  probably have a zillion mercury-containing dental fillings so what the heck).  You were very gracious about the gift, getting a tray for display, etc.  I bet you have good relationships with your ILs.
> 
> About 10 years into the marriage, I again got asked by MIL what I wanted for my birthday (or other such event).  I said, "lamps."  MIL ignored me but DH burst out laughing.
> 
> MIL loved to buy me knit caps (the kind that look like a watch cap) for Xmas.   Caps that thoroughly flatten fine thin hair.  I always wore hats. And she bought me caps.   Anyhow, since DH tended to wear a knit cap for cold weather, I tried to pass off one of these gifts as a unisex cap but he wouldn't buy it, the cap was simply too pink.



It took several years for me to discover that the reason I was gifted with pewter was because my brother liked it and had a large pewter mug collection.  What is he actually did with them or how he used them is a mystery.  I totally agree with you that  I think it is a poor choice where beverages are concerned and I used to think that the coffee tasted off when poured from it.  Maybe just my imagination.  

Unless you are 17 or Ali McGraw in Love Story, that kind of cap is not flattering. Period.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> It took several years for me to discover that the reason I was gifted with pewter was because my brother liked it and had a large pewter mug collection.  What is he actually did with them or how he used them is a mystery.  I totally agree with you that  I think it is a poor choice where beverages are concerned and I used to think that the coffee tasted off when poured from it.  Maybe just my imagination.
> 
> Unless you are 17 or Ali McGraw in Love Story, that kind of cap is not flattering. Period.



I've been at a restaurant that may use a pewter jug for water.   I say "may."  There are people who really like the look of pewter.   I suspect the restaurant owner is like that.   It looks rustic, I suppose.  I suppose one can't avoid problematic substances and maybe this one isn't what I think it is. 

While working in a really old "office" building, I was having coffee with a co-worker who was a part-time handyman.  I happened to mention I didn't know what asbestos looks like.  As we left the coffee area he pointed to an exposed white section on the wall, "There."
Oh, crikey, are we supposed to be breathing that?


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> I've been at a restaurant that may use a pewter jug for water.   I say "may."  There are people who really like the look of pewter.   I suspect the restaurant owner is like that.   It looks rustic, I suppose.  I suppose one can't avoid problematic substances and maybe this one isn't what I think it is.
> 
> While working in a really old "office" building, I was having coffee with a co-worker who was a part-time handyman.  I happened to mention I didn't know what asbestos looks like.  As we left the coffee area he pointed to an exposed white section on the wall, "There."
> Oh, crikey, are we supposed to be breathing that?


Not to worry.  It is fine as long as it doesn't fall on you or in your coffee.  The people truly at risk for asbestosis were people in trades like plumbing and ship building who had continued exposure to it and were breathing in the particles.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Not to worry.  It is fine as long as it doesn't fall on you or in your coffee.  The people truly at risk for asbestosis were people in trades like plumbing and ship building who had continued exposure to it and were breathing in the particles.


Whew!   Yes, I suppose if you're ripping asbestos off walls, you'd probably be breathing particles.   So the major thing I have to watch for is falling water pitchers.   Okay.  I can deal with that.  

 I took a jewelry class and we were using unconventional materials, one of which was plastic.  When working with plastic, it was necessary to wear one of those little white face masks that basically cover the nose and mouth.  Those things are terrible!  They're so hot to wear.   I was taking the class for fun so it didn't matter if I didn't complete a project (I had visions of a pinwheel but I yapped so much I never got to it..   Anyhow, I feel for people who have to wear those things.


----------



## ouija board

MrsOwen3 said:


> Well, it is a very nice large guest room with a Jack/Jill bathroom and a good sized second room so it's definitely not so bad. I think if it were less comfortable we may have hurried the project along but I'm happy we waited because I love my finishes and I think we would have picked less exciting stuff if we had rushed. Our guest baths are all white subway tile and marble hexagon floors which are nice and clean looking but this bathroom is going to very striking.
> 
> Good job with your workout, I have a harder time sticking to my workout schedule when I'm really busy so I try to cram in as much time as possible when I have a light schedule. It's good that I've been getting the time in with all this holiday snacking and baking.
> 
> Did you eat anywhere fabulous in Vegas? I've only been to Vegas for work things and have had little time to explore. My former SA at H now works out there but I'm saving my travel shopping money for Paris which I just realized is only 7 weeks away now. We planned the trip 10 months ago and I thought it would never arrive.


Definitely save up for Paris! I would love to go back there. 

I tend to spend most of my time in the Bellagio, a hold over from the days when the only H store was there. Plus, I love the Dale Chihuly glass ceiling in the lobby. I could sit under it and stare at the colors all day. These days, I usually travel to Vegas alone or with DD, so I don't end up at the finer restaurants as often as I used to.  I always get my fix of Chinese comfort food at Noodles in the Bellagio. I also like Olives in the shops at Bellagio, and there's a good ramen/sake place in the Monte Carlo called Yusho. Years ago, DH and I went to Tom Colicchio's steak house (Stripsteak maybe?) and had an amazing Wagyu steak. The bill was equally amazing...


----------



## MSO13

ouija board said:


> Definitely save up for Paris! I would love to go back there.
> 
> I tend to spend most of my time in the Bellagio, a hold over from the days when the only H store was there. Plus, I love the Dale Chihuly glass ceiling in the lobby. I could sit under it and stare at the colors all day. These days, I usually travel to Vegas alone or with DD, so I don't end up at the finer restaurants as often as I used to.  I always get my fix of Chinese comfort food at Noodles in the Bellagio. I also like Olives in the shops at Bellagio, and there's a good ramen/sake place in the Monte Carlo called Yusho. Years ago, DH and I went to Tom Colicchio's steak house (Stripsteak maybe?) and had an amazing Wagyu steak. The bill was equally amazing...



Good to know, that's the store my former SA landed at so I'll have another reason to go visit. I think a girls weekend would be fun rather than going with my DH who is not a big shopper. A few years ago I was at a conference at the Mandarin Oriental which was lovely but a non-gaming hotel so really it could have been anywhere. I sort of wanted the buzz and people watching of a casino and the fancy shops. I had a random work trip to Reno about 8 years ago and totally loved it because it was like stepping into a vintage postcard. Definitely the opposite of a glitzy, glamorous few days in Vegas I imagine but a fun experience nonetheless.


----------



## dharma

@etoupebirkin, a belated congratulations to your beautiful DD! You must be so proud and she deserves it after all her hard work! 
@chaneljewel , please take care and feel better soon so you can enjoy those grand-babies!
@MrsOwen3 , did you say Vegas? My arm wouldn't need much twisting 

A happy holiday wish for everyone! I've enjoyed catching up here and in the cafe. This forum and it's members are always a wonderful pick me up for me during stressful times ( which is a lot lately!) and a fabulous escape! I hope you all have a lovely New Year filled with love and happiness and lots of orange boxes!!!


----------



## pursecrzy

DH's Christmas present to me is converting a bedroom into a closet for all my stuff.

Any suggestions? Has anyone been through this process?


----------



## eagle1002us

pursecrzy said:


> DH's Christmas present to me is converting a bedroom into a closet for all my stuff.
> 
> Any suggestions? Has anyone been through this process?


That's a wonderful gift.


----------



## pursecrzy

eagle1002us said:


> That's a wonderful gift.



It is!


----------



## ouija board

Purse, how exciting! I'd suggest looking at Houzz.com or Pinterest. My friend is building a house, and she's gotten lots of design ideas from both sites. Only problem was that her closet floor plan had to get larger every time she went on either site, to accommodate all the new ideas!


----------



## pursecrzy

Thanks OB!

I've been looking at pictures and dreaming, then I measured the room. LOL! It's 10 x10.5'.  Smaller dreams now.


----------



## eagle1002us

ck21 said:


> Love the in law stories!!!
> 
> I survived all of the celebrations.  DMIL was mostly well-behaved.  Scolded Hot Cars for being 6 (well, for not paying attention to her, but he's 6 and he was done).
> Christmas was a house full from my side and I loved it.  Not that it's a picture perfect family, but I loved the imperfections.
> 
> Need to exercise tomorrow.  I've been a slug!


I have another story aboout MIL.  She bought me a watch from Nordies for my 50th.  Watch was too small.   I gave it back to her to exchange.   She kept it and wore it herself.   That was the end of the 50th gift. 
I love that Hot Cars story!   My MIL dearly loves being the center of attention. 
We went to an Cartier retrospective at the Field Museum in Chicago some time ago.   We never visited Chicago as tourists before.   MIL took a dim view of that trip:  she told me I should have skipped it and just bought the catalog!   (Yeah, with that reasoning, it's better to get a travel brochure on Paris than to go there in person).   I remember seeing the clear rock crystal bracelets Gloria Swanson wore.  Here's a pix from the Cartier archives:


----------



## eagle1002us

*BRACELET*
*CARTIER PARIS, 1930*
Platinum, baguette-, round old- and single-cut diamonds, thirty rock crystal half-disks and sixty rock crystal beads. 

Sold to Gloria Swanson (1897-1983), American actress. The flexible and dazzling bracelets that she bought from Cartier are not only part of the history of jewelry but also part of the history of the movies, since she wore them in at least two films:_Perfect Understanding_ (1932) and _Sunset Boulevard_ (1950).

Diameter: 7.85 cm


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> *BRACELET*
> *CARTIER PARIS, 1930*
> Platinum, baguette-, round old- and single-cut diamonds, thirty rock crystal half-disks and sixty rock crystal beads.
> 
> Sold to Gloria Swanson (1897-1983), American actress. The flexible and dazzling bracelets that she bought from Cartier are not only part of the history of jewelry but also part of the history of the movies, since she wore them in at least two films:_Perfect Understanding_ (1932) and _Sunset Boulevard_ (1950).
> 
> Diameter: 7.85 cm


Were these the gifts from Joe Kennedy, the father?  I read someplace that he gifted her and then wrote off the gifts to her as business expense since he owned the studio when she was younger and a bigger star.  You know, before the movies got small lol!  Apparently when she found out that he took the write off , she was pretty frosted.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Were these the gifts from Joe Kennedy, the father?  I read someplace that he gifted her and then wrote off the gifts to her as business expense since he owned the studio when she was younger and a bigger star.  You know, before the movies got small lol!  Apparently when she found out that he took the write off , she was pretty frosted.


Sounds plausible to me -- that he wrote off the gift.  We have a bio of the father which DH read so I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## Mindi B

pursey, I have no great closet ideas, but what an exciting project!
As this annus horribilis slouches toward its can't-come-too-soon conclusion, may I offer all the Peeps, new and veteran, my love and best wishes for a New Year filled with peace and contentment?
Adios, 2016, and don't let the door hit ya on the way out.  Buh-bye.


----------



## dharma

pursecrzy said:


> Thanks OB!
> 
> I've been looking at pictures and dreaming, then I measured the room. LOL! It's 10 x10.5'.  Smaller dreams now.


That's still a great size! The key will be in the organization. Do you have a container store near you? The closet fittings , especially the custom ones, are amazing, even if only for ideas. When we first bought our home (still very young), my DH broke through the bedroom next to ours to creat a suite and a closet room. We did the basic bifold type closets on either side that lead to the master bath. I prefer doors for dust protection but a lot of closet designs are open. Perhaps start with that decision? Now that we are grown ups,  lol, I would love to update and change things a bit but I still prefer doors and cabinets to an open design. Most likely because dust continues to be an issue in a 170 year old city house with plaster walls. Ugh.


----------



## pursecrzy

dharma said:


> That's still a great size! The key will be in the organization. Do you have a container store near you? The closet fittings , especially the custom ones, are amazing, even if only for ideas. When we first bought our home (still very young), my DH broke through the bedroom next to ours to creat a suite and a closet room. We did the basic bifold type closets on either side that lead to the master bath. I prefer doors for dust protection but a lot of closet designs are open. Perhaps start with that decision? Now that we are grown ups,  lol, I would love to update and change things a bit but I still prefer doors and cabinets to an open design. Most likely because dust continues to be an issue in a 170 year old city house with plaster walls. Ugh.



Thanks Dharma!

I know I want doors to control dust. I also need lots of drawers for my scarves and a flat surface for folding clothes.


----------



## Genie27

*sigh* Closets! The bf does not understand why I claimed closet space as a reason why I wasn't keen on moving in with him. I have two *giant* closets plus dressers for all my clothes and I'd be down sizing to *one* 6x2ft which would barely hold my winter coats.

Pursecrzy, I use two of these stacked, but a side-by-side combo could work...four square would be a dream come true (I didn't attach the wheels)
http://m.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/art/40196241/


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> pursey, I have no great closet ideas, but what an exciting project!
> As this annus horribilis slouches toward its can't-come-too-soon conclusion, may I offer all the Peeps, new and veteran, my love and best wishes for a New Year filled with peace and contentment?
> Adios, 2016, and don't let the door hit ya on the way out.  Buh-bye.



WORD 

I just can't with 2016 anymore...


----------



## MSO13

pursecrzy said:


> Thanks Dharma!
> 
> I know I want doors to control dust. I also need lots of drawers for my scarves and a flat surface for folding clothes.



I've mentioned before, we're finishing the interior renovations on our 1920s house and the 3rd floor attic is 'almost' done which will be a large open bedroom and a big master bath with two walk in closets but there are dormers so in general it's been complicated to design. Today the stone guy templated the vanity and tub surround, I will be so excited when that gets done!

So I have been dreaming about my closets and our master bedroom for 3 years so I have LOTS of inspiration saved. I think the room sounds like a really good size, it won't be too large but you have room for storage island. I don't know what your wardrobe is like but I measured the hanging length of all my clothing and know how many linear feet of hanging I need for my stuff. Due to the quirks of my attic bedroom I worked with an architect and our custom cabinet maker to build my built in units but will likely do the Container Store route for the two walk ins. The idea of hiring some fabulous bossy closet lady to come do it all for me sounds fun but I know how I like to see my stuff. I knew that bags, scarves and my "dresser" clothes would not fit easily in my closet due to the sloped ceiling and rather than take over DH's closet immediately which I'm sure will happen I got a 6 drawer built in with accessory storage above and a huge bag "pantry" that will fit my bags and flat folded scarves and my shawls which I keep in a box. 

I'm linking some articles that I saved photos from but I like this image for a scarf collector. If you did a glass top with pull out drawers you could have your most favorite scarves visible and on display like in the boutique and you have your surface for folding. My best advice is to not rush, do a big clean out/donate/give away project, inventory all your stuff and how best you like to store it while looking at lots and lots of pictures. I also watched some videos of closet renos which were totally fun. 




http://www.elle.com/culture/art-design/g8424/best-walk-in-closets/
http://www.mydomaine.com/domaine-virtual-show-house-the-closet/


----------



## pursecrzy

MrsOwen3 said:


> I've mentioned before, we're finishing the interior renovations on our 1920s house and the 3rd floor attic is 'almost' done which will be a large open bedroom and a big master bath with two walk in closets but there are dormers so in general it's been complicated to design. Today the stone guy templated the vanity and tub surround, I will be so excited when that gets done!
> 
> So I have been dreaming about my closets and our master bedroom for 3 years so I have LOTS of inspiration saved. I think the room sounds like a really good size, it won't be too large but you have room for storage island. I don't know what your wardrobe is like but I measured the hanging length of all my clothing and know how many linear feet of hanging I need for my stuff. Due to the quirks of my attic bedroom I worked with an architect and our custom cabinet maker to build my built in units but will likely do the Container Store route for the two walk ins. The idea of hiring some fabulous bossy closet lady to come do it all for me sounds fun but I know how I like to see my stuff. I knew that bags, scarves and my "dresser" clothes would not fit easily in my closet due to the sloped ceiling and rather than take over DH's closet immediately which I'm sure will happen I got a 6 drawer built in with accessory storage above and a huge bag "pantry" that will fit my bags and flat folded scarves and my shawls which I keep in a box.
> 
> I'm linking some articles that I saved photos from but I like this image for a scarf collector. If you did a glass top with pull out drawers you could have your most favorite scarves visible and on display like in the boutique and you have your surface for folding. My best advice is to not rush, do a big clean out/donate/give away project, inventory all your stuff and how best you like to store it while looking at lots and lots of pictures. I also watched some videos of closet renos which were totally fun.
> 
> View attachment 3560397
> 
> 
> http://www.elle.com/culture/art-design/g8424/best-walk-in-closets/
> http://www.mydomaine.com/domaine-virtual-show-house-the-closet/



Thanks MrsOwen!

The links were very helpful.

I looked at flooring yesterday and found cork planking at a good price.
A closet company designer is meeting with us today.


----------



## Mindi B

SO EXCITING, pursey.  I am closet-designing vicariously (that's me, looming over your shoulder).


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> SO EXCITING, pursey.  I am closet-designing vicariously (that's me, looming over your shoulder).



LOL! 

I've been told I don't have enough room for an island.


----------



## Mindi B

Poo.  How much space does The Man say you need for an island?


----------



## pursecrzy

The room is 10x10'. I forget how deep the closet is but they recommend 36" space in front of it.

Once they send me the plans, I'll tape it out on the floor to get an idea of the flow of the room.


----------



## Mindi B

I would say my basement used-to-sort-of-be-a-bedroom-but-now-it's-an-overflow-closet space can't be any bigger than yours, and I put a (very elegant ) plastic chest of drawers in the middle.  Spacious, no; functional, yes.  You may be able to find or design something slim enough to fit comfortably that would still offer some functionality for jewelry or accessories.  It is nice to have a "surface" in the closet for staging outfits.  Even a wee table would be nice.
But taping it out in the actual space is clearly an excellent idea.


----------



## Mindi B

Christmas this year was hosted by the older of my two SILs.  She is a very social, active, hardworking lady who recently moved into a charming but small 1920s home.  She is also sort of a hoarder.  The extended family, plus a department store's-worth of decorations (two trees, anyone?), plus all the belongings that normally live there was a bit of a tight squeeze.  DH and I took a hotel room for sleeping (and because the house has one full bath.  For nine people?  Uh-uh).  I found it stressful (my father is a hoarder, too, so I have clutter-based PTSD).  But the good part is both DH and I have arrived home highly motivated to do a major clear-out.  I have finally figured out that I am happier with fewer things that I actually use/wear and that each have a home, rather than more things that I don't reach for and that have to be forced into a too-full space.  Also, time to face the fact that my old body won't be wearing many skirts, dresses, or high heels again.  Not my style, and not my lifestyle, period.  So there is, if I really woman up and bite the bullet, LOTS of stuff I need to purge.  And the next few cold, dark months are a great time to do this.
Must. Do. This.


----------



## pursecrzy

Go Mindi!

Moving my stuff into a new closet will force me to go through all my clothes and accessories and cull. Unfortunately, the resale market is soft at the moment.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, I had the same epiphany a few nights ago, but my motivation was the need for more drawer space to store my scarves. I finally counted how many 90cm scarves I owned And that's not including the pochettes, 70's, mousselines and shawls. Even after looking long and hard at the silks that never get worn or displayed, I could only come up with five that I could possibly (maybe, someday) part with. So, my solution is to get rid of clothes to make room for scarves. Makes perfect sense  

Purse, I bet you could figure out a way to fit an island in there. If you don't have doors on all four sides, you could get away with less than 36" clearance. Or maybe instead of an island, do a counter against the wall. It's so exciting to be planning a new closet! There's so much I'd do different from what we have now, and a flat surface for folding clothes would be top of my list.


----------



## Mindi B

OB, I don't really wear 90 cms.  And I probably, conservatively, own about 300.  Seriously.  There must be an intervention in the works.  There should be.  Or a kneecapping.  Whichever.


----------



## MSO13

pursecrzy said:


> LOL!
> 
> I've been told I don't have enough room for an island.



I'm not a pro but in that photo above-that is not 36" clearance between the island and the storage. You can definitely fit an island/cabinet/something in the center of that room. 36" is the ADA (American Disability Act) wheelchair compliance measurement so unless anyone in your home in a wheelchair needs clear access to all sides of the island, you should be able to comfortably fit one. My kitchen is long and narrow and we were told the same thing so we waited till we found the right size vintage industrial table to bring in and while it's got 30" clearance around it on two sides, I could not live without it. I think a dresser drawer type unit with storage on only one side will be perfect. Our friends just did that in their narrow U shaped kitchen and it looks great. 

I went to The Container Store today to look at their options. They have a very expensive line now that looks lovely but is very pricey. They had a model closet about 12 x 16ft and it's sale price was 19K. Lots of bells and whistles. I'm leaning towards their more affordable Elfa stuff as DH needs time to recover from the extravagance of my built ins. I want to live in the space for a while before I commit to more custom fittings but it sure was fun to look at.


----------



## csshopper

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm not a pro but in that photo above-that is not 36" clearance between the island and the storage. You can definitely fit an island/cabinet/something in the center of that room. 36" is the ADA (American Disability Act) wheelchair compliance measurement so unless anyone in your home in a wheelchair needs clear access to all sides of the island, you should be able to comfortably fit one. My kitchen is long and narrow and we were told the same thing so we waited till we found the right size vintage industrial table to bring in and while it's got 30" clearance around it on two sides, I could not live without it. I think a dresser drawer type unit with storage on only one side will be perfect. Our friends just did that in their narrow U shaped kitchen and it looks great.
> 
> I went to The Container Store today to look at their options. They have a very expensive line now that looks lovely but is very pricey. They had a model closet about 12 x 16ft and it's sale price was 19K. Lots of bells and whistles. I'm leaning towards their more affordable Elfa stuff as DH needs time to recover from the extravagance of my built ins. I want to live in the space for a while before I commit to more custom fittings but it sure was fun to look at.



Mrs O- excellent point about the ADA standard for measuring space, it makes a big difference. 

 To gain a flat surface for folding I once had a closet with 2 small matching chests set back to back, then added a thin single piece cut to cover the entire top. Sounds like you have plenty of room to do a custom island, however.  And your built ins are the gold standard!!!! Sigh!


----------



## MSO13

csshopper said:


> Mrs O- excellent point about the ADA standard for measuring space, it makes a big difference.
> 
> To gain a flat surface for folding I once had a closet with 2 small matching chests set back to back, then added a thin single piece cut to cover the entire top. Sounds like you have plenty of room to do a custom island, however.  And your built ins are the gold standard!!!! Sigh!



I agree, I think there a lot of options in @pursecrzy 's room, it just needs a creative solution.


----------



## pursecrzy

ouija board said:


> Mindi, I had the same epiphany a few nights ago, but my motivation was the need for more drawer space to store my scarves. I finally counted how many 90cm scarves I owned And that's not including the pochettes, 70's, mousselines and shawls. Even after looking long and hard at the silks that never get worn or displayed, I could only come up with five that I could possibly (maybe, someday) part with. So, my solution is to get rid of clothes to make room for scarves. Makes perfect sense
> 
> Purse, I bet you could figure out a way to fit an island in there. If you don't have doors on all four sides, you could get away with less than 36" clearance. Or maybe instead of an island, do a counter against the wall. It's so exciting to be planning a new closet! There's so much I'd do different from what we have now, and a flat surface for folding clothes would be top of my list.



Hey OB! I got the initial drawing for the closet. There is a counter against a wall under the window.
The quote is within our budget too. 



MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm not a pro but in that photo above-that is not 36" clearance between the island and the storage. You can definitely fit an island/cabinet/something in the center of that room. 36" is the ADA (American Disability Act) wheelchair compliance measurement so unless anyone in your home in a wheelchair needs clear access to all sides of the island, you should be able to comfortably fit one. My kitchen is long and narrow and we were told the same thing so we waited till we found the right size vintage industrial table to bring in and while it's got 30" clearance around it on two sides, I could not live without it. I think a dresser drawer type unit with storage on only one side will be perfect. Our friends just did that in their narrow U shaped kitchen and it looks great.
> 
> I went to The Container Store today to look at their options. They have a very expensive line now that looks lovely but is very pricey. They had a model closet about 12 x 16ft and it's sale price was 19K. Lots of bells and whistles. I'm leaning towards their more affordable Elfa stuff as DH needs time to recover from the extravagance of my built ins. I want to live in the space for a while before I commit to more custom fittings but it sure was fun to look at.





MrsOwen3 said:


> I agree, I think there a lot of options in @pursecrzy 's room, it just needs a creative solution.



Thanks MrsOwen! 
I have another appointment with a different closet company. I'll see what they come up with.


----------



## pursecrzy

Different topic: our old toaster oven died and I lusted after the Wolf counter top oven. I finally got it on sale and love it! Looks fab and works like a dream.


----------



## katekluet

Mindi B said:


> Christmas this year was hosted by the older of my two SILs.  She is a very social, active, hardworking lady who recently moved into a charming but small 1920s home.  She is also sort of a hoarder.  The extended family, plus a department store's-worth of decorations (two trees, anyone?), plus all the belongings that normally live there was a bit of a tight squeeze.  DH and I took a hotel room for sleeping (and because the house has one full bath.  For nine people?  Uh-uh).  I found it stressful (my father is a hoarder, too, so I have clutter-based PTSD).  But the good part is both DH and I have arrived home highly motivated to do a major clear-out.  I have finally figured out that I am happier with fewer things that I actually use/wear and that each have a home, rather than more things that I don't reach for and that have to be forced into a too-full space.  Also, time to face the fact that my old body won't be wearing many skirts, dresses, or high heels again.  Not my style, and not my lifestyle, period.  So there is, if I really woman up and bite the bullet, LOTS of stuff I need to purge.  And the next few cold, dark months are a great time to do this.
> Must. Do. This.


You will be glad you did! My BFF visits every year and ruthlessly helps me purge my closet. Another thing that works for me is to take the things I think I want to get rid of and put them in a bag out in the garage for a while....that way if I change my mind, I can get them back.....if I don't have regrets, off they go!


----------



## Mindi B

kate, the younger of my two SILs is a remorseless minimalist, and I am seriously considering bringing her in at some point to help me.  She will laugh at me rather a lot, which is deserved but daunting.  Still, she'd be a real help.  And her DH,. my BIL, is very handy and would be willing to do some closet upgrades if I can ever get the darn spaces sufficiently cleared out.  Your idea of holding on to things briefly is excellent.  As my go-to consignment shop is now starting to turn their sights to spring/summer, I can easily review sweaters/coats and throw a bunch into off-site storage to see how it feels.  Then, next season, if I don't miss 'em, off they go!  Woo-hoo!
I think drinking may be an essential part of this process.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happy New Year Chat!!!

I made pita bread today and it's delicious. Never buying store bought again. I'm making seafood stew next!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Taking bets on how many checks I'll mess up this month by writing "2016". . . . 
New year, people.  Onward.


----------



## lulilu

HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone!  Hope it's one with good health and no drama.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Happy New Year!  Can't say I'm sad to see the end of 2016.  As Mindi said, "ONWARD!"


----------



## MSO13

Happy New Year Chat!

I am happily working at home on a gloomy, rainy day with one cat purring next to me and another snoring at my feet. I always feel a jolt of work energy when the calendar clicks over and this year is no exception plus I was eager for 16 to end! My bathroom stone for the tub wrap and vanity gets installed this Friday and the wall tile and the plumbing finished the following week-I will be so excited to not have contractors in the house on a regular basis. 

Does anyone have any recent mattress recommendations? I want to avoid chemical treated foams and would prefer a Made in the US/handmade in Europe, latex free bed but I suspect the price point of a lot of handmade beds will blow DH's mind. A friend did a project for Hastens and we spent an evening trying out their mid to high priced lines-$30-$80k. They were heavenly but that's too much for us when we still have so much work to do on our garden and driveway. Or if anyone has stayed in a fabulous hotel with a great bed recently, please share! 

Ok, back to work and then deleting old emails-one of my favorite new year tasks. Last year I deleted about 5K, this year I think it's closer to 10!


----------



## Mindi B

I has ta ask: what can possibly make a mattress worth $80K?!  That blows my wee mind.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> I has ta ask: what can possibly make a mattress worth $80K?!  That blows my wee mind.



I have no idea really but they have a layer image on their site that shows all the different steps. I think I'm less sensitive to seeing prices like this due to shopping at H. It sort of seems normal-ish to me if a bed expert makes it all to order. In fact, apparently beds used to be made by saddle makers due to their access to horse hair. I learned that in my research so I wonder if Hermes made mattresses at any point?


----------



## Mindi B

Wowza!  Okey-dokey, then.  I don't think, even if I had a gazillion dollars, I would spend this on a mattress.  Too many other uses for that 80K.  But, Fate, feel free to drop a gazillion dollars in my lap and let's see what happens!


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Wowza!  Okey-dokey, then.  I don't think, even if I had a gazillion dollars, I would spend this on a mattress.  Too many other uses for that 80K.  But, Fate, feel free to drop a gazillion dollars in my lap and let's see what happens!



understood , I on the other hand am a total brat if I sleep badly and I'm willing to spend almost anything to sleep well but not quite 80K unless another gazillion dollars lands in my lap as well as yours! I think I'm going to make DH lie down on the "starter" model Hastens which is about a Birkin unit but seems to not require a bed frame so that may be in our price range considering we were going to buy a new frame, headboard and mattress.


----------



## Mindi B

Please let us know what you and DH think about the Hastens!  I admit, I am someone who skimps on things like the thread-count of sheets and the loftiness of towels.  If it's clean, I'm probably okay with it.  I'm more likely to want to spend on something others will see.  Which almost certainly is definitive proof (if any were needed) that I am a peasant through and through.  Sigh.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'll take good sheets over almost anything!


----------



## Mindi B

See, that's what I mean!  CG: princess.  Mindi B: peasant.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

No princess here, Mindi!  I cheap out on plenty of things.  Sheets just happen to be a priority.  I'd rather give up Hermes than good sheets.


----------



## pursecrzy

80K is a lot of money but think about much time you spend in bed and how long it will last. 
A good nights sleep is really priceless. 

I also think about people's reactions to how much a Birkin costs. It is considerably more than other bags but you know it's going to last and can be repaired.


----------



## pursecrzy

CG, which sheets are your favourite?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Fun dilemma $80K mattress or $80K bracelet. Hmmm. For me it would be a toss up. I saw this bracelet on the Bayco website. I asked my SA how much it was -- $80K. Way out of my $ range. But is it ever gorgeous. So fun imaginary dilemma -- mattress or bracelet. But somehow if you can truly afford one, you can afford both.

Here's a picture of the bracelet. If you want to drool all over your keyboard, go to www.bayco.com. Two words for their jewelry -- truly spectacular.

MrsO, I bought a top of the line Shifman mattress at Bloomingdales about 5 years ago. DH and I love it.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

pursecrzy said:


> CG, which sheets are your favourite?



Sferra.  Milos in white sateen. and Sereno in percale, also white.  They're simple and last forever.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Gah!  EB, that's gorgeous!  What are the stones?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> Gah!  EB, that's gorgeous!  What are the stones?


Sapphires.

I also like Yves Delorme Sheets. They are a decadent treat.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I thought they were probably sapphires.  Just gorgeous!


----------



## ouija board

I thought springing for our Tempurpedic mattress was a huge splurge...who knew there was a "Birkin" of mattresses! I can only assume that these mattresses are not ones that you replace every eight years [emoji51]

As for sheets, I upgraded from Target brand to Pottery Barn's basic sheets  back when we started making money. Many years later, I bought a set of their more expensive 400ct sheets plus bath towels and felt a bit naughty about my crazy spending spree! I've never looked into more expensive sheets because I assume that the care is more involved than just tossing haphazardly into any old washer and dryer. And I definitely have an old washer/dryer and take a haphazard approach to laundry.


----------



## Mindi B

Nothing wrong with buying the best you can afford and the items that give you most pleasure.  I sleep with small, smelly dogs (and a large, occasionally smelly man), so everything on the bed has to be amenable to OB's style of haphazard laundry.  My mother, when first married, used to iron the bed linens.  MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
I'm a peasant, I tell you.
Looked up Shifman, EB.  Nice that they are US-made.  But, again, pricey!


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> Fun dilemma $80K mattress or $80K bracelet. Hmmm. For me it would be a toss up. I saw this bracelet on the Bayco website. I asked my SA how much it was -- $80K. Way out of my $ range. But is it ever gorgeous. So fun imaginary dilemma -- mattress or bracelet. But somehow if you can truly afford one, you can afford both.
> 
> Here's a picture of the bracelet. If you want to drool all over your keyboard, go to www.bayco.com. Two words for their jewelry -- truly spectacular.
> 
> MrsO, I bought a top of the line Shifman mattress at Bloomingdales about 5 years ago. DH and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563611



Omg gorgeous!!! The thing is, of course, that you would need matching earrings. [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]

A few years ago we bought a sleep number bed. I happen to love it. If you work in certain fields (e.g. Medicine) you do get a discount, too, although it's still pretty expensive - but nowhere near 80k! Last summer I made the mistake of buying white sheets - I always liked that look, however in the moment I completely forgot that I have a 40lb dog that loves to run around outside. See where I'm going with this? Yeah, mud doesn't really come out of white sheets. Although the light color does make the dog ticks easier to spot (that only happened once, several years ago).


----------



## Mindi B

I admit, BBC, I've been eyeing the Sleep Number.  I like soft, generally, while DH prefers firm, so. . . . 
But it's not urgent.  As long as our old mattress is still standing, so to speak, I can't mount a good argument to replace it at present.  Someday.


----------



## lulilu

I need a lifestyle where I can wear these jewels.  Wow.


----------



## Mindi B

Me, too!  I have been known to buy items for lifestyles I don't, er, live.  I am now trying to undo some of that because I have found, somewhat to my surprise, that having stuff is not the same as enjoying stuff.  I actually think I would be happier with less stuff, that I like and use, and that has a home in my home and doesn't need to be SHOOOOOOVED in to an already-overfull space.
Now, don't get me wrong.  I love shiny, pretty new stuff.  But, you know: Reality.  Dang it.


----------



## ouija board

I have a wall of shoes that were purchased with an imaginary lifestyle in mind. [emoji151][emoji126]


----------



## MSO13

Hey Chat,

Feel asleep reading about beds last night (so meta, I know) and I'm back to blow more minds and imaginary budgets. 

The top of the line Hastens actually runs a cool $149,000 and is made by a dedicated senior craftsman and his small crew. There is a waiting list of years as celebs and they sleep on one and then order for all their homes-natch. Does this sound familiar? Perhaps Hastens also does not have a marketing department. 

For that dough, I would rather buy another rental property or try flipping a house which I'm planning to try whenever the opportunity presents itself.  I like that everyone has their things they like to splurge on. For me, a bed that I'm going to sleep in every night for the next 25-30 years-I will consider a premium bed but more in the Birkin to Birkin plus half territory. We bought quite a nice bed exactly 10 years ago and it's already in need of replacing, plus I detest the memory foam layer as apparently I sleep hot and I am always overheated. 

I will definitely share when we get to go to NYC to try all the fancy beds, that won't be for a while with projects, finishing construction and then our Paris trip!

On the subject of buying for a life you don't have, I've done very well with that these last few years. I went through photos and saw the few things that I bought that are no longer with me and I did very well this past year, only one impulsive purchase that is currently on consignment.  My Paris trip will determine if I'm buying much if anything this year so for now I'm trying to sit tight and cross the days off the calendar.


----------



## ck21

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hey Chat,
> 
> Feel asleep reading about beds last night (so meta, I know) and I'm back to blow more minds and imaginary budgets.
> 
> The top of the line Hastens actually runs a cool $149,000 and is made by a dedicated senior craftsman and his small crew. There is a waiting list of years as celebs and they sleep on one and then order for all their homes-natch. Does this sound familiar? Perhaps Hastens also does not have a marketing department.
> 
> For that dough, I would rather buy another rental property or try flipping a house which I'm planning to try whenever the opportunity presents itself.  I like that everyone has their things they like to splurge on. For me, a bed that I'm going to sleep in every night for the next 25-30 years-I will consider a premium bed but more in the Birkin to Birkin plus half territory. We bought quite a nice bed exactly 10 years ago and it's already in need of replacing, plus I detest the memory foam layer as apparently I sleep hot and I am always overheated.
> 
> I will definitely share when we get to go to NYC to try all the fancy beds, that won't be for a while with projects, finishing construction and then our Paris trip!
> 
> On the subject of buying for a life you don't have, I've done very well with that these last few years. I went through photos and saw the few things that I bought that are no longer with me and I did very well this past year, only one impulsive purchase that is currently on consignment.  My Paris trip will determine if I'm buying much if anything this year so for now I'm trying to sit tight and cross the days off the calendar.



Good to know about the memory foam.  We are looking at mattresses and many have the memory foam topper.  Disappointed at how quickly our current mattress became uncomfortable.


----------



## ck21

I've missed my peeps!  Did the app go kaput?  Can't get it to work on any device.  I had to find y'all the (somewhat) old-fashioned way....


----------



## ck21

BBC said:


> Omg gorgeous!!! The thing is, of course, that you would need matching earrings. [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]
> 
> A few years ago we bought a sleep number bed. I happen to love it. If you work in certain fields (e.g. Medicine) you do get a discount, too, although it's still pretty expensive - but nowhere near 80k! Last summer I made the mistake of buying white sheets - I always liked that look, however in the moment I completely forgot that I have a 40lb dog that loves to run around outside. See where I'm going with this? Yeah, mud doesn't really come out of white sheets. Although the light color does make the dog ticks easier to spot (that only happened once, several years ago).



We think a sleep number is our next mattress.  Had one when I met DH, but he hated it.  He has since come around to my way of thinking!

Re sheets:  we also need those that can be haphazardly laundered.  I enjoy the ll bean flannel sheets....


----------



## MSO13

ck21 said:


> Good to know about the memory foam.  We are looking at mattresses and many have the memory foam topper.  Disappointed at how quickly our current mattress became uncomfortable.



We loved it at first but now it's formed into me and DH shaped potholes and it's so so warm, I have two layers of bottom sheets to try to keep it cool which I've had to do since the first year we've had it. DH sleeps with 3 layers of blankets and I am boiling all year. We have a fabulous down duvet that I haven't used in 5 years  

I will never buy a bed that I can't flip, rotate and turn again so that it doesn't settle oddly. 

We will try the Sleep Number, it's on the list. We're skipping Tempurpedic just based on the foam in our current bed and my broken internal thermostat.


----------



## ouija board

We have the Tempurpedic mattress, and while ours doesn't get hot, I totally agree about the permanent "DH and me" potholes left over the years. I guess we could spin the mattress around so that the foot becomes the head, but it's pretty darned heavy and I'm kind of lazy about stuff like that. So when DH is out of town, I sleep on the ridge between the two divots to get firmer support.  But even so, it's the only mattress I can sleep on anymore, without getting a sore back. 

Ck, I had to delete the app and then reinstall it. For a moment, I thought that my ancient iPhone was trying to gently tell me that it needs to be replaced ("maybe if I start killing her apps, she'll get a new phone").


----------



## ck21

ouija board said:


> We have the Tempurpedic mattress, and while ours doesn't get hot, I totally agree about the permanent "DH and me" potholes left over the years. I guess we could spin the mattress around so that the foot becomes the head, but it's pretty darned heavy and I'm kind of lazy about stuff like that. So when DH is out of town, I sleep on the ridge between the two divots to get firmer support.  But even so, it's the only mattress I can sleep on anymore, without getting a sore back.
> 
> Ck, I had to delete the app and then reinstall it. For a moment, I thought that my ancient iPhone was trying to gently tell me that it needs to be replaced ("maybe if I start killing her apps, she'll get a new phone").



Our current bed has potholes too.  Rotating helped for a short time, but not long.  This is what is driving us back to select comfort!

Happy Wednesday!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I will try to pay attention better, but I'm 95% certain that we don't have the potholes. We've had this bed for about two years, I think. I love that you can raise the head and foot (like a Craftmatic! [emoji38]) which helps immensely with sleeping when you're ill. It doesn't seem to get particularly hot - for a while I thought it did, but I think it just depends for me on external factors such as what I'm wearing to sleep in, whether a window is open or heat is on, etc some nights I'm sweating, other nights I'm freezing. 

Ck21, I had to delete and reinstall the app on both my iPad and phone and then it was fine.

I adore sparkly jewelry and I look at it this way: unless it's a tiara or huge, you can find a way to wear it every day. I don't like "delicate" (cough cough, small) pieces and I don't think I own any laid-back, every day pieces. I don't own a ton of jewelry either, but I absolutely adore each piece, and I wear and enjoy them. Even with athleisure looks!


----------



## Mindi B

I agree about the jewelry, BBC.  I like bold, organic shapes and odd pieces that don't look like anything else out there.  Perhaps I am a philistine, but I have zero problem wearing diamonds or pearls during the day.  With jeans.  If it makes me happy, I'm wearing it, dang it.  If I waited to wear my "good" jewelry for gala occasions, I would literally never wear it.  I don't have a gala life.


----------



## Mindi B

Man, there is a lot of stuff I want to do, except that I don't want to do it.  I have no motivation whatsoever.  I feel like a rabbit in the road: I just want to sit very still in the hope that the big scary things rushing by don't see me.
Nothing against bunnies, but this is not a recipe for productivity.


----------



## gracekelly

ouija board said:


> I have a wall of shoes that were purchased with an imaginary lifestyle in mind. [emoji151][emoji126]


Oh I know that feeling.  I keep buying heels and keep wearing flats.  At least they are nice to look at


----------



## csshopper

ouija board said:


> We have the Tempurpedic mattress, and while ours doesn't get hot, I totally agree about the permanent "DH and me" potholes left over the years. I guess we could spin the mattress around so that the foot becomes the head, but it's pretty darned heavy and I'm kind of lazy about stuff like that. So when DH is out of town, I sleep on the ridge between the two divots to get firmer support.  But even so, it's the only mattress I can sleep on anymore, without getting a sore back.
> 
> Ck, I had to delete the app and then reinstall it. For a moment, I thought that my ancient iPhone was trying to gently tell me that it needs to be replaced ("maybe if I start killing her apps, she'll get a new phone").



ob- there's the same issue with a "pillow top". Have turned it around through the years but since late DH was bigger and heavier than me, it was't particularly helpful. I have moved into the middle since he died, but now am developing another trench and I am beginning the search for a replacement. HATE shopping for mattresses. The idea of laying down on one in a store to "test" it makes me self consciously squirm, and I always wonder about the potential buyers who came before me and left their "cooties" behind.


----------



## Mindi B

Ewwwww--mattress cooties!


----------



## Mindi B

Well, another day has come and gone and I am still sitting safely on the yellow line.  My fur is slightly ruffled by the passing beasts, but none seems to have noticed me.  Perhaps tomorrow I shall try to reach the other side of the road.  Perhaps not.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, I felt the same way today.  The only thing that got me moving was DS2 packing up to go back to school.  While he was out doing errands, I was immobile.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi and Luli, you would have fit right in here today.  Our house was a slug fest.  The pups were more than happy to curl up beside and on me and keep me immobile.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Being a groupie tonight. DH is playing at an open mike with a friend. It's really pretty fun and way out of our normal lifestyle.


----------



## chaneljewel

Happy New Year everyone!  I like the 'sound' of 2017!   

Went back to the doctor yesterday for another chest X-ray to see if the pneumonia is gone.  It's not so back on heavy antibiotics.  They're tough on my stomach.   You have to eat to take the meds which is hard because I have no appetite.  Every now and then I'll feel 'hungry' and eat, but mostly food is bland.  The coughing is still bad then I caught a virus when I went to the kids for Christmas.  DH just said tonight that we should have stayed home.  Oh well...I loved being with them so I'll suffer a little longer   I love the Christmas season but basically couldn't go out for our anniversary, my birthday, or any holiday parties.  Stinks, but there's next year.  

CG, I agree that nice sheets on the bed make a difference.   Love to feel cozy when I get into bed!  Even DH notices the bedding!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Chanel, take care of yourself!!! I hope that the pneumonia is gone and that you don't have to take the heavy duty meds.


----------



## Mindi B

chanel, darn it!  You need to take a page from the Peeps' book and sit very still for a while longer.  This is certainly a nasty bacteria to hang on so long, and I understand that the antibiotics can cause their own issues.  Sending healthy thoughts your way!


----------



## lulilu

Good grief, Chanel!  I thought I held onto coughs for a long time because of my asthma.  I hope the xray is good news.  I came down with a sore throat and cough while I was in NYC with GD2 last week on a "girls" overnight.  I thought I was getting sick but knew she would be crushed if I cancelled our little trip, so I slogged on.  I am still coughing but,  thankfully, less each day.  I thought of you when it started and sent some prayers your way.  (and prayers I wasn't coming down with what you've been suffering through).   Please rest.  I used to ignore my body when I was younger and go to work, etc.  Now I just rest as much as I can and I think it helps the recovery process.  Let us know how you are doing.


----------



## chaneljewel

Radiologist called today and said pneumonia is still there so heavy antibiotics again.  Another chest X-ray when I'm finished with this round.  Hopefully it will be gone by then.  I'm sick of being sick!!!  Dr also called to remind me of dangers from pneumonia and to drink fluids, rest, etc.  I'm doing that as I really do want to get well. I actually rested a little better last night which I felt reassuring.  I just need to remember that I need to take it easy when I start feeling better so I Hal completely.  Sometimes that's the hardest part.
I have asthma too, lulilu, so that's probably another reason this nasty bug is lingering.  I've done my nebulizer so much that I feel like a shaky mess!!


----------



## lulilu

Gosh Chanel!  I hate that shaky feeling!  I hope this round of meds does the trick for you.  And it seems as if you are holding on to your emotions -- so depressing to feel sick.  We are here for you.  Sending prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, Chanel, I'm so sorry you're still suffering with pneumonia.  I have asthma, too, and that alone can be miserable.  I can't even imagine having pneumonia, too.  I'm like you, when I feel a bit better, I overdo, and just make things worse.  Please take care of yourself!


----------



## eagle1002us

chaneljewel said:


> Radiologist called today and said pneumonia is still there so heavy antibiotics again.  Another chest X-ray when I'm finished with this round.  Hopefully it will be gone by then.  I'm sick of being sick!!!  Dr also called to remind me of dangers from pneumonia and to drink fluids, rest, etc.  I'm doing that as I really do want to get well. I actually rested a little better last night which I felt reassuring.  I just need to remember that I need to take it easy when I start feeling better so I Hal completely.  Sometimes that's the hardest part.
> I have asthma too, lulilu, so that's probably another reason this nasty bug is lingering.  I've done my nebulizer so much that I feel like a shaky mess!!


I do hope you feel better soon, Chaneljewel.   What a rotten germ.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Drive way plowed.....Check.

Walkways shoveled.....Check.

Pathways shoved for dogs...Check

Dogs willing to piddle and poop outside.........Nope!!!


----------



## lulilu

CG, we are still waiting for the snow to stop!  It was supposed to be a dusting.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  I know the feeling, CG.  Or rather, Henry and Olive know the feeling.  If the snow gets any deeper we'll have Olive insisting on crossing her legs for the duration of the storm, while Henry will go urgently to the door only to balk when the cold air hits his nose.


----------



## pursecrzy

Not snowing up here but bitterly cold.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Still snowing here, too, Luli.  Hoping I don't have to call my snow guy to come back.

Mindi, I don't have anyone willing to cross their legs.  Cavaliers believe it's their birthright to piddle and poop where they please.  I'm pretty sure not going out in cold, rain or snow is in their adoption contracts.

Pursey, how cold is it up north?


----------



## Mindi B

Entitled little fuzzballs, those cavs!  Fortunate that they are so darn adorable.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Damned good thing they're so cute and lovable, Mindi!

Snow has finally stopped and the sun is shining.


----------



## pursecrzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> Still snowing here, too, Luli.  Hoping I don't have to call my snow guy to come back.
> 
> Mindi, I don't have anyone willing to cross their legs.  Cavaliers believe it's their birthright to piddle and poop where they please.  I'm pretty sure not going out in cold, rain or snow is in their adoption contracts.
> 
> Pursey, how cold is it up north?



Today when we were out it was 19F. If you were out of the wind and in the sun it wasn't bad, the wind made it feel closer to 0F. CSGMs come in handy this time of year! The cold didn't bother Miss P at all.


----------



## csshopper

We are expecting an "Atmospheric River" to come raging through our part of California tomorrow and leave more rain, and potential flooding, than we have seen in 20 years. Flood warnings are in effect until Wednesday. The storm is warmer than recent ones and is predicted to melt some of the snow in the mountains, adding to the deluge of water. That really hurts as it is the snow pack and its slow melt through the year that protects us from the worst of drought. Of course, we NEED this rain, it would just be nice if Mother Nature let us schedule the delivery a little differently.

COCOA does NOT like the rain. There is a tiny little patch of bark in the front yard landscaping that is just enough under the overhang on the house so she can stay mostly dry when she needs to take care of business. Out back I have to walk her the length of the house,  fully under wide cover, out to where it stops and the garden begins, tell her "potty" at which point she tears through the rose garden and under the hedges along the fence line where there is a little protection as she relieves herself. She has me well trained.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Buried in snow here. Had to rescue poor DH who made it most of the way home (he had office hours Saturdays). This is precisely why we always keep a Jeep. DH also bought a plow two years ago but decided to watch 1/2 a season of Game of Thrones with me instead.

Oh, and I made an H wishlist. [emoji1360] Time well spent!


----------



## ck21

Sending weather vibes to everyone!  For a change it seems to be snowing everywhere but here!

The Walt disneyworld marathon is tomorrow.  I'm not running, but it's going to be unseasonably cold for the runners.

The half marathon today was cancelled, but there are wonderful, heartwarming stories of many runners who ran anyway, just through the resort properties.  People lined up to cheer them on and create informal water stops.  The level of support was touching.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Chat,

We got a few inches of snow and DH got to use his snow thrower for the first time, he was very excited so he did the whole block! We have to repave our driveway so unfortunately it didn't work so well on that. The driveway is on the list of exterior projects now that the inside is wrapping up. 

I am laid up with a horrendous cold, I thought it could be the flu as the fatigue and aches were awful but no fever at all so just a very bad cold. I haven't been sick in a long time, I suppose I was due for one this year and I'm glad to get it now before my two week trip to Paris. I have plenty of time to recover. I had to drag myself to work Friday evening and yesterday morning so I crashed afterwards and have slept a ton. Lots of water, vitamin C and cat snuggles. I hope I start to feel better tomorrow as I have to work for sure and a busy end of the week. 

Friday the guys came to install the soapstone for our master bath, they have to come back to do the vanity as the shop thought it a good idea to leave it in one piece not realizing it has to go up to a 3rd floor. The guys were barely able to carry the tub pieces up so they have to cut the vanity top and come back. The wall tile starts tomorrow and glass/mirror next week. I'm excited to have it wrap up as it's gone on for so long and this is my busy 'selling' season at work. Not a lot of projects but the planning and sales meetings for the whole year's business starts now till March and I have to focus on work and not contractors. DH is going to take over the last details I hope. I'm off to catch up on the forum! Hope everyone has a lovely Sunday and @chaneljewel you are resting and feeling better!


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsO, I think you and I are laid up with the same bug. Went home Friday after an hour at work. I have spent the entire weekend in bed. I am starting to feel human. But I am still pounding Sudafed as this bug attacked my sinuses mercilessly. This is the second bad cold I've had this fall/winter. I am seeing a nutritionist tomorrow and I am supposed to write down what I ate for the last three days. When I get sick, I really eat very little -- like one banana and one cup of oatmeal. So, it's going to be a short list.

MrsO, Please post pictures of your bathroom when it's done. I bet it will be spectacular.

Chaneljewel, I hope you are feeling better, too.


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> MrsO, I think you and I are laid up with the same bug. Went home Friday after an hour at work. I have spent the entire weekend in bed. I am starting to feel human. But I am still pounding Sudafed as this bug attacked my sinuses mercilessly. This is the second bad cold I've had this fall/winter. I am seeing a nutritionist tomorrow and I am supposed to write down what I ate for the last three days. When I get sick, I really eat very little -- like one banana and one cup of oatmeal. So, it's going to be a short list.
> 
> MrsO, Please post pictures of your bathroom when it's done. I bet it will be spectacular.
> 
> Chaneljewel, I hope you are feeling better, too.



Ugh, I'm sorry you have the same thing. Two friends have had similar and said they started to feel better about 3 days in. I'm on Day Quill and have the same sinus pressure. I wish I didn't eat when sick, my list if I had to provide one would be embarrassing-too much junk food. Maybe bring the last few  days of eating with you from before you got sick so it's a productive meeting. I was on a great roll with exercise and healthy eating so I hope I'm able to ease back into it.  

I feel well enough today to get some laundry and chores done but I'm ready for another nap again after a brief flurry of activity! I have an easy day at work tomorrow and a couch in my office if I need a nap mid day.


----------



## ouija board

Sorry to hear so many Chatsters are down for the count! Sending lots of get well vibes and virtual chicken soup. 

Ck, I woke up this morning to the sound of a 5 or 10k going past my place, and it was 24 degrees! I wonder if it's harder to run in extreme cold or in sweltering heat. 

So, my not so new kitten is officially fat, complete with the belly that swings as she walks. Not yet 1 yr old, and she's already 9lbs!! She eats everything, including the dog's food, my food, Legos, and anything else that hits the floor. The dog now has to hustle to get to her food bowl because if she's too slow, the kitten starts chowing down. We went out of town three times between thanksgiving and Christmas, and she got noticeably larger in girth each time. I suspect that she just ate nonstop while we were gone, and our dog sitter kept filling her bowl. Well, at least she fits in with the rest of the household..loves food, not exceptionally skinny!


----------



## lasttotheparty

ouija board said:


> Sorry to hear so many Chatsters are down for the count! Sending lots of get well vibes and virtual chicken soup.
> 
> Ck, I woke up this morning to the sound of a 5 or 10k going past my place, and it was 24 degrees! I wonder if it's harder to run in extreme cold or in sweltering heat.
> 
> So, my not so new kitten is officially fat, complete with the belly that swings as she walks. Not yet 1 yr old, and she's already 9lbs!! She eats everything, including the dog's food, my food, Legos, and anything else that hits the floor. The dog now has to hustle to get to her food bowl because if she's too slow, the kitten starts chowing down. We went out of town three times between thanksgiving and Christmas, and she got noticeably larger in girth each time. I suspect that she just ate nonstop while we were gone, and our dog sitter kept filling her bowl. Well, at least she fits in with the rest of the household..loves food, not exceptionally skinny!



Definitely harder to run in extreme heat.


----------



## etoupebirkin

ouija board said:


> Sorry to hear so many Chatsters are down for the count! Sending lots of get well vibes and virtual chicken soup.
> 
> Ck, I woke up this morning to the sound of a 5 or 10k going past my place, and it was 24 degrees! I wonder if it's harder to run in extreme cold or in sweltering heat.
> 
> So, my not so new kitten is officially fat, complete with the belly that swings as she walks. Not yet 1 yr old, and she's already 9lbs!! She eats everything, including the dog's food, my food, Legos, and anything else that hits the floor. The dog now has to hustle to get to her food bowl because if she's too slow, the kitten starts chowing down. We went out of town three times between thanksgiving and Christmas, and she got noticeably larger in girth each time. I suspect that she just ate nonstop while we were gone, and our dog sitter kept filling her bowl. Well, at least she fits in with the rest of the household..loves food, not exceptionally skinny!


Your _kitten _sounds like my boy Rocket who hovers in the high 17lb range. He loves his kibble. And I limit the big bubba's food intake.


----------



## Mindi B

Chunky kittehs!  
Miss O is eating well but not gaining weight and she's too thin.  Her pancreas is acting up.  I would love a chunky chi!


----------



## ouija board

lasttotheparty said:


> Definitely harder to run in extreme heat.



That's what I figured! Heat makes everything that much harder. 

EB, I think of Rocket when I look at her. The weight gain kind of caught me off guard since she was such an active and skinny kitten when we got her. She must've been stress eating while we were gone for Thanksgiving, lol! 

Mindi, poor Miss O! The pancreas is not much fun when it's acting up.


----------



## ck21

etoupebirkin said:


> MrsO, I think you and I are laid up with the same bug. Went home Friday after an hour at work. I have spent the entire weekend in bed. I am starting to feel human. But I am still pounding Sudafed as this bug attacked my sinuses mercilessly. This is the second bad cold I've had this fall/winter. I am seeing a nutritionist tomorrow and I am supposed to write down what I ate for the last three days. When I get sick, I really eat very little -- like one banana and one cup of oatmeal. So, it's going to be a short list.
> 
> MrsO, Please post pictures of your bathroom when it's done. I bet it will be spectacular.
> 
> Chaneljewel, I hope you are feeling better, too.



EB-I've had the same thing.  The sinus headaches were brutal.  I finally started to feel more like myself today!


----------



## ck21

lasttotheparty said:


> Definitely harder to run in extreme heat.



Yes, much harder to run in the heat.  In the cold you still generate enough heat to be safe and reasonably comfortable.  In the heat, you overheat so quickly.

Had to laugh--here 24 degrees would be considered good running weather!


----------



## Mindi B

OB, we've been lucky so far that she is generally asymptomatic.  If not for some slightly wonky bloodwork we would not have known this was a problem. I keep reminding myself that she is 16 and things are going to go wrong, but of course you can never prepare for it.  Right now she is still having 99% good days, so as long as that's the case, on we go!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hoping everyone feels better soon. DS1 has been under the weather, which can only mean that I'm next! [emoji33]


----------



## chaneljewel

Sinus infections are so painful!  I don't have that problem but I know friends who do and they're hurting when the sinuses act up. Sorry for the pain EB.

Went back to the dr today as I can't move!  The pain in my left side is excruciating...cracked rib. Thought it was muscles ,which it might be too, but the rib is cracked.  Unfortunately there's not a lot the dr can do. Showed me ways to press on my side when I cough and continued to tell me to take deep breaths so the pneumonia doesn't return. I'm hoping it's gone by now but will have to get another X-ray in week or so to see. I'm just having a hard time fighting all this crud.  Dr is doing blood work to see what's happening.  Can I say that I'm sick of being sick?!!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, Chanel, this is too, too much.  Do the doctors think you cracked your rib by coughing?  I'm so sorry--this must be emotionally exhausting and scary.  I hope your family is offering lots of support and assistance.  Do try to think of little things you can continue to do to keep your spirits up--a favorite movie, a favorite beverage, a phone call to a dear friend, and of course lots of tPF surfing!


----------



## lulilu

Chanel, this is just adding insult to injury!  You have been through so much!  I am sorry about this new development but sending prayers and healing thoughts your way.  I hope the meds are doing their job this time.


----------



## scarletambience

Hello everyone!
So here goes....I'm feeling very torn (laughing) - I wanted a K/B black with GHW and received a B (not black - but GM which is tdf so yay!) - then as fate/chance would have it, I was asked if I wanted a K in PHW (which is available). I am happy to get whatever comes my way as long as I like the colours - I tell myself, they're preludes....to my future HGs. However I now have merely hours to decide if I want the K/PHW.

Here is the worst part - 90% of the K pics are GHW - where are all the PHW?!?! So I wondered was I meant to have the PHW or should I just wait...? By the way, my H RTW hardware tends to be PHW - even shoes. But I wear Gold jewelry.

Please help. I've been through all the GHW vs PHW threads (lol) and still can't decide...


----------



## ouija board

scarletambience said:


> Hello everyone!
> So here goes....I'm feeling very torn (laughing) - I wanted a K/B black with GHW and received a B (not black - but GM which is tdf so yay!) - then as fate/chance would have it, I was asked if I wanted a K in PHW (which is available). I am happy to get whatever comes my way as long as I like the colours - I tell myself, they're preludes....to my future HGs. However I now have merely hours to decide if I want the K/PHW.
> 
> Here is the worst part - 90% of the K pics are GHW - where are all the PHW?!?! So I wondered was I meant to have the PHW or should I just wait...? By the way, my H RTW hardware tends to be PHW - even shoes. But I wear Gold jewelry.
> 
> Please help. I've been through all the GHW vs PHW threads (lol) and still can't decide...



Are you able to go see the Kelly? Some colors look better or more interesting with one hardware vs the other. Sometimes I have to go with my gut feeling (love at first sight) when I see the bag in person. If the color of hardware is really making you pause, then I'd pass, especially if you really had your heart set on gold hw. It sounds like you don't have trouble getting called about bags, so a Kelly with gold hw might show up sooner than you think. Good luck!


----------



## ouija board

Chanel, what a rotten situation you're in! Fingers crossed the next X-rays show a clean set of lungs.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Chanel, Ouch!!! I cracked a rib coughing when I was pregnant with DS. I hear you on being sick of being sick. My sinus infection is still hanging on. Yesterday was no rest for the weary. I was out at 8:00 AM and did not come home till midnight. Today, I'm going to try to go to bed early.


----------



## Notorious Pink

chaneljewel said:


> Sinus infections are so painful!  I don't have that problem but I know friends who do and they're hurting when the sinuses act up. Sorry for the pain EB.
> 
> Went back to the dr today as I can't move!  The pain in my left side is excruciating...cracked rib. Thought it was muscles ,which it might be too, but the rib is cracked.  Unfortunately there's not a lot the dr can do. Showed me ways to press on my side when I cough and continued to tell me to take deep breaths so the pneumonia doesn't return. I'm hoping it's gone by now but will have to get another X-ray in week or so to see. I'm just having a hard time fighting all this crud.  Dr is doing blood work to see what's happening.  Can I say that I'm sick of being sick?!!



I'm so sorry to hear this!! Sending good thoughts and hope that you will finally heal SOON!!! [emoji254]


----------



## Mindi B

I have begun the Great Closet(s) Clean-Out.  I am trying to be ruthless--if it doesn't make me smile and/or I can't imagine actually having an occasion to wear it, out it goes.  But you know, I am finding out things that are rather blowing my wee little mind.  For example, I don't think I really have a discernible "style," though I am more or less able to identify what looks I _don't_ think work for me (super-girly, for example, unless it's ruffles worn with destroyed jeans in a deliberately ironic manner).  But the sort of style one can encapsulate in a few words?  No.  Nor do I know with any certitude what looks good on me and what doesn't, with regard to both style AND color.  If something is really ill-fitting or it's a color that makes me look like a corpse, those I can identify, but anything even slightly more ambiguous and I'm floundering.
I at least hope that when this process is finally complete, I will have not only a more manageable quantity of stuff, but a little more insight into myself as well.  How very 1970s of me.


----------



## pursecrzy

MissP is wearing the cone of shame as she was spayed yesterday.


----------



## lulilu

Awe, poor MissP!


----------



## Mindi B

That poor baby.  But she makes the cone look GOOD, baybee!
The soft fabric ones are so much nicer than the hard plastic sci-fI version.


----------



## pursecrzy

lulilu said:


> Awe, poor MissP!





Mindi B said:


> That poor baby.  But she makes the cone look GOOD, baybee!
> The soft fabric ones are so much nicer than the hard plastic sci-fI version.



This was just after she came home from the vet yesterday.
The people at the vets office loved her.

She's doing really well so far. Good appetite and moving well.


----------



## ck21

Mindi- how goes the closet?


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks for asking, ck!  It continues apace.  Today I am taking the day off, then back to the salt mines tomorrow.  There are several goals in play, which makes the actual battle plan (Lordie, have I mixed enough metaphors now? ) a little complicated.  I want to get rid of stuff I don't like, don't wear, can't wear, etc.  That's goal number one.  Number two is to free up space for what I do keep, and here things get a little harder, since my "closet" now includes two upstairs spaces (closet and huge drawer unit), one basement space, and various overflow into guest room closets and drawers.  So I'm trying to first go through areas that promise to yield a lot of discards, to allow me to start opening up guest room spaces by moving that stuff out, and and and. . . . 
Bet yer sorry ya asked, huh?
How are you and Hot Cars and DH and silly dog?


----------



## dharma

Good luck Mindi! 

Pursecrzy, I hope your little girl is recovering nicely!


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks, dharma.  I need it!


----------



## pursecrzy

dharma said:


> Good luck Mindi!
> 
> Pursecrzy, I hope your little girl is recovering nicely!



Thanks dharma! She's doing really well and is coping with the cone like a trooper.


----------



## scarletambience

ouija board said:


> Are you able to go see the Kelly? Some colors look better or more interesting with one hardware vs the other. Sometimes I have to go with my gut feeling (love at first sight) when I see the bag in person. If the color of hardware is really making you pause, then I'd pass, especially if you really had your heart set on gold hw. It sounds like you don't have trouble getting called about bags, so a Kelly with gold hw might show up sooner than you think. Good luck!



Thank you, ouija board. I saw the K and I felt weak in the knees - but I'm generally weak at H (surely that's a common feeling we share here) and then felt a triumphant moment when I informed my SA I was passing on the bag. Feeling chuffed, I started looking at all my recent RTW purchases (big BIG mistake) and started feeling panic creep in.... the K/phw goes better than GHW since H jackets/shoes tend to be in phw. The only reason I did not rush to store or call my SA was bec I truly did not want him to think I was a nut job. 2 days later, as it happened, he informed me of new shipment... and I was like "oh is the K still available?" And he laughed, saying my name was still attached to the box. I took it home, of course. There will be a noir B/K ghw in my future - for now I will enjoy my K/28 phw  

Thank you, for letting me share.


----------



## eagle1002us

chaneljewel said:


> Sinus infections are so painful!  I don't have that problem but I know friends who do and they're hurting when the sinuses act up. Sorry for the pain EB.
> 
> Went back to the dr today as I can't move!  The pain in my left side is excruciating...cracked rib. Thought it was muscles ,which it might be too, but the rib is cracked.  Unfortunately there's not a lot the dr can do. Showed me ways to press on my side when I cough and continued to tell me to take deep breaths so the pneumonia doesn't return. I'm hoping it's gone by now but will have to get another X-ray in week or so to see. I'm just having a hard time fighting all this crud.  Dr is doing blood work to see what's happening.  Can I say that I'm sick of being sick?!!


I apologize in advance for the lamest question ever:  how do people come down with pneumonia?  I realize it can be a complication from the flu but that's about it.


----------



## eagle1002us

chaneljewel said:


> Sinus infections are so painful!  I don't have that problem but I know friends who do and they're hurting when the sinuses act up. Sorry for the pain EB.
> 
> Went back to the dr today as I can't move!  The pain in my left side is excruciating...cracked rib. Thought it was muscles ,which it might be too, but the rib is cracked.  Unfortunately there's not a lot the dr can do. Showed me ways to press on my side when I cough and continued to tell me to take deep breaths so the pneumonia doesn't return. I'm hoping it's gone by now but will have to get another X-ray in week or so to see. I'm just having a hard time fighting all this crud.  Dr is doing blood work to see what's happening.  Can I say that I'm sick of being sick?!!


Sorry to hear this infection is dragging on so long, chaneljewel.


----------



## eagle1002us

scarletambience said:


> Thank you, ouija board. I saw the K and I felt weak in the knees - but I'm generally weak at H (surely that's a common feeling we share here) and then felt a triumphant moment when I informed my SA I was passing on the bag. Feeling chuffed, I started looking at all my recent RTW purchases (big BIG mistake) and started feeling panic creep in.... the K/phw goes better than GHW since H jackets/shoes tend to be in phw. The only reason I did not rush to store or call my SA was bec I truly did not want him to think I was a nut job. 2 days later, as it happened, he informed me of new shipment... and I was like "oh is the K still available?" And he laughed, saying my name was still attached to the box. I took it home, of course. There will be a noir B/K ghw in my future - for now I will enjoy my K/28 phw
> 
> Thank you, for letting me share.


The good SAs must be good b/c they have an intuitive sense of their customer.   The SA must have known you were a bit weak in the knees.   This is a charming story!


----------



## lulilu

eagle1002us said:


> I apologize in advance for the lamest question ever:  how do people come down with pneumonia?  I realize it can be a complication from the flu but that's about it.



When I get a cold, virus that causes coughing, it doesn't go away and develops into pneumonia == After multiple episodes, I now get the pneumonia vaccine and flu vaccine.  I still have a lingering cough (since right after Christmas) but I feel I am holding my own.  My asthma exacerbates the cough and has weakened my lungs' ability to fight off stuff.


----------



## eagle1002us

lulilu said:


> When I get a cold, virus that causes coughing, it doesn't go away and develops into pneumonia == After multiple episodes, I now get the pneumonia vaccine and flu vaccine.  I still have a lingering cough (since right after Christmas) but I feel I am holding my own.  My asthma exacerbates the cough and has weakened my lungs' ability to fight off stuff.


When the spring pollen around here gets outrageous if I get a cough it can be a doozy.   Last spring got very sick but had no idea I needed an antibiotic.   I thought it was just a viral infection and would heal with time.  I coughed so badly I thought my eyeballs would pop from their sockets. By the late summer the infection had settled in my ears (tho the cough had disappeared) and I started going deaf.   I figured DH had just evolved into more of a "low talker" than he usually is. Then, it seemed like the world was populated with "low talkers" so I finally made it to a doc.  

Lulilu, do you get antibiotics for your situation or is it considered viral?   The doc told me that I should have gone to see someone if the infection lingered beyond a week.   How does a person know if they have pneumonia?


----------



## lulilu

There are both types of pneumonia -- viral is one of them.  But I usually end up with courses of prednisone and antibiotics.  Sometimes multiple courses.


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, Peeps, with all this talk of germs (under-the-weather Peeps, please feel better), aren't we getting a little rusty, sartorially-speaking?  Worry not!  Le Fashion has stepped up to fill the void.
Here is "how to wear a neutral coat like a fashion editor."
Yes, I am very tempted to say, "Be a fashion editor; wear a neutral coat" but I will refrain.
Here's how a fashion editor does it: Ray-Bans.  Black tee.  Jeans.  Black pumps.
I KNOW, right?!  It's not fair!  How can us normal, non-editorial folks ever hope to conceive of such crazy, trendy, of-the-moment combinations?!
You're welcome.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Ah, Peeps, with all this talk of germs (under-the-weather Peeps, please feel better), aren't we getting a little rusty, sartorially-speaking?  Worry not!  Le Fashion has stepped up to fill the void.
> Here is "how to wear a neutral coat like a fashion editor."
> Yes, I am very tempted to say, "Be a fashion editor; wear a neutral coat" but I will refrain.
> Here's how a fashion editor does it: Ray-Bans.  Black tee.  Jeans.  Black pumps.
> I KNOW, right?!  It's not fair!  How can us normal, non-editorial folks ever hope to conceive of such crazy, trendy, of-the-moment combinations?!
> You're welcome.



Who knew I had the wardrobe to be a fashion editor already? I'm excited in case I need a fall back career.
Except my sunglasses are Celine, always! 

Le Fashion really lives up to the words of Miranda Priestly: "Groundbreaking"


----------



## Genie27

Are they wearing it around their shoulders? Because you're not le fashion forward if you actually use a coat as designed.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I want to throttle my DH. He threw out a bag that I put by the front door. It had two balsa wood trays I was going to return to the container store and a $400 skirt I was going to return to Net a Porter. I left for work and went home at lunch to pick up said items. They were gone. The trash man has come and gone too.

I am so aggravated.


----------



## gracekelly

etoupebirkin said:


> I want to throttle my DH. He threw out a bag that I put by the front door. It had two balsa wood trays I was going to return to the container store and a $400 skirt I was going to return to Net a Porter. I left for work and went home at lunch to pick up said items. They were gone. The trash man has come and gone too.
> 
> I am so aggravated.


Holy Smokes!  The only way he can make this up to you is with a nice piece of jewelry  Start looking!  I have to say that this would never happen with my DH.  He never throws out a thing and that is the problem


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> I want to throttle my DH. He threw out a bag that I put by the front door. It had two balsa wood trays I was going to return to the container store and a $400 skirt I was going to return to Net a Porter. I left for work and went home at lunch to pick up said items. They were gone. The trash man has come and gone too.
> 
> I am so aggravated.



Sorry to hear that! DH has been known to toss just about anything that isn't nailed down. Yes, he'd better make this up to you!!


----------



## Mindi B

Note to self:  ALWAYS ask, "Honey, is this bag garbage?"
I'm so sorry, EB.  That is MAJORLY aggravating!


----------



## lasttotheparty

etoupebirkin said:


> I want to throttle my DH. He threw out a bag that I put by the front door. It had two balsa wood trays I was going to return to the container store and a $400 skirt I was going to return to Net a Porter. I left for work and went home at lunch to pick up said items. They were gone. The trash man has come and gone too.
> 
> I am so aggravated.



[emoji33]I'm so sorry to hear this. Try not to stress. It's done. Take a deep breath, and then post some lovely pics on IG to decompress. [emoji4]


----------



## dharma

etoupebirkin said:


> I want to throttle my DH. He threw out a bag that I put by the front door. It had two balsa wood trays I was going to return to the container store and a $400 skirt I was going to return to Net a Porter. I left for work and went home at lunch to pick up said items. They were gone. The trash man has come and gone too.
> 
> I am so aggravated.


Oh my.  I have anxiety just reading this. My DH used to do things like this, there is a cherished watercolor set that still haunts me. I'm sorry, but at least it wasn't stuff you loved, just returns. He can make that up with you, I'm sure. Enjoy the benefits


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> Ah, Peeps, with all this talk of germs (under-the-weather Peeps, please feel better), aren't we getting a little rusty, sartorially-speaking?  Worry not!  Le Fashion has stepped up to fill the void.
> Here is "how to wear a neutral coat like a fashion editor."
> Yes, I am very tempted to say, "Be a fashion editor; wear a neutral coat" but I will refrain.
> Here's how a fashion editor does it: Ray-Bans.  Black tee.  Jeans.  Black pumps.
> I KNOW, right?!  It's not fair!  How can us normal, non-editorial folks ever hope to conceive of such crazy, trendy, of-the-moment combinations?!
> You're welcome.


Oh boy. I paired mine with black boots today. I'm going to get fired.


----------



## ouija board

dharma said:


> Oh boy. I paired mine with black boots today. I'm going to get fired.



Don't feel bad. I committed an even greater sin..I paired my black tee/jeans/neutral coat with tennis shoes *gasp* 

EB, how frustrating!! I'm sure he'll make it up to you in a spectacular way. Don't strangle him quite yet.


----------



## ck21

ouija board said:


> Don't feel bad. I committed an even greater sin..I paired my black tee/jeans/neutral coat with tennis shoes *gasp*
> 
> EB, how frustrating!! I'm sure he'll make it up to you in a spectacular way. Don't strangle him quite yet.



I didn't ever change out of athletic clothes....

EB-bummer about those returns!!  For in-store returns, I often finding would have been cheaper to throw the stuff away, as I always buy more, but that skirt is the real bummer!!


----------



## lulilu

EB, I personally have tossed out/lost expensive items.  I am still missing stuff (including several pieces of H jewelry) lost in my move from NYC when I retired last year.  It's frustrating to say the least.  So sorry.
My current wardrobe is almost entirely black tees and jeans (I think I counted at least a dozen black tees recently).  It's my "I don't think about what I wear" wardrobe lol.  But black heels?  No.  Boots, sandals, sneakers (do black leather Prada sneakers count?), flip flops, ballerinas of assorted colors.  I would definitely fail the "style" test.


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> Oh boy. I paired mine with black boots today. I'm going to get fired.



I'm pairing mine today with lululemon and Nikes, off to hang my head in shame


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> I want to throttle my DH. He threw out a bag that I put by the front door. It had two balsa wood trays I was going to return to the container store and a $400 skirt I was going to return to Net a Porter. I left for work and went home at lunch to pick up said items. They were gone. The trash man has come and gone too.
> 
> I am so aggravated.



I'm so sorry EB, DH did that to me with a pile of stuff that was heading for the resale shop and I made him quickly go find it. Fortunately, it's hit or miss if our trash guys come when they're supposed to and they were wrapped up well. 

Despite that incident, he's still forever "cleaning" up and trying to toss important things of mine while his stacks languish. I appreciate the gesture but often say stick to your own piles buddy! He also has a habit of throwing away my leftovers just hours before I plan to eat them. I can't understand why. It's just the two of us so labeling my food seems a bit extreme


----------



## Mindi B

Le Fashion:  "A Weekend-Ready Way To Wear A Camel Coat And Jeans" (sic all the weird capitalization).
Ummm. . . you know what?  I can't even.  Write it yourselves.


----------



## Mindi B

MrsO, my DH is also a leftover thief, but he eats the food instead of throwing it away.  I have reached the point where I state clearly, "That last piece of pizza is my lunch tomorrow, so KEEP YER MITTS OFF IT."  Otherwise, poof!  It's gone.


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> I want to throttle my DH. He threw out a bag that I put by the front door. It had two balsa wood trays I was going to return to the container store and a $400 skirt I was going to return to Net a Porter. I left for work and went home at lunch to pick up said items. They were gone. The trash man has come and gone too.
> 
> I am so aggravated.


Omg!  This would upset me too!!  When we moved into our current home years ago my DH threw out bags of clothes.  I had hurriedly put them in trash bags from the dressers as I had run out of boxes and was going to put them in their current drawers anyway.  Thousands of dollars of clothes!  Of course the trash was gone by the time I discovered what he'd done.  I contacted my insurance company and was reimbursed for some of it.   I'm sure that I didn't remember everything in those bags...some of it was mine and some my daughter's.  I now put returns in the trunk of my car asap so I will remember to do the return.   So sorry this happened EB!!!

Finally!! Feeling better.  I still have to get another X-ray to be sure the pneumonia is gone but feel so much better.    The rib/muscles area is considerably sore still, but at least I finally feel on the mend!   I got bronchitis which turned into pneumonia. I've actually had the pneumonia shot.  Anyway, thanks for all the well wishes.  All of you are the best!  And being sick stinks!!!


----------



## Mindi B

chanel, I once had a friend "help" by cleaning my flat (unasked), and she threw out a trash bag full of irreplaceable Christmas decorations I had in a closet!  (Who puts bags of garbage in the closet?!  Ah, well.)  I never told her: it was done, it was a mistake, and making her feel bad wouldn't improve anything, but I still feel a pang when I remember the moment of realization.  This sort of thing clearly happens with some regularity.  I guess most of us are conditioned to see bags of "stuff" as disposable.
SO glad you are finally feeling better!!


----------



## lulilu

Chanel, so glad to hear you are feeling better!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Chanel, glad you're feeling better too!!!
I'm not frustrated/angry anymore. But I hate the waste. My boss gave out Amazon gift cards this year as holiday gifts, so I bought myself a set of adjustable weights (up to 40lbs)  and squat shoes. I am now doing squats with 20lb weights and deadlifts with 35lbs. Who knew I'd be doing this after two weeks of training. I definitely feel stronger. I also bought these really comfy Vince stretch suede leggings. I'm wearing them today and very happy with the purchase. The last thing to come will be a very pretty Stella McCartney sweater.

I am working on my increasing my vegetable and water consumption and reducing my wine and sugar consumption. Hopefully, it'll make a difference in my lifestyle and weight.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> MrsO, my DH is also a leftover thief, but he eats the food instead of throwing it away.  I have reached the point where I state clearly, "That last piece of pizza is my lunch tomorrow, so KEEP YER MITTS OFF IT."  Otherwise, poof!  It's gone.



That's mine, too. If it's not nailed down to the fridge shelf or camouflaged by putting a salad on top, it's gone. Or more accurately, it's mostly gone except for one bite left behind so that he can say, "but I didn't eat it ALL!"

Hmm, weekend ready camel coat with jeans..let me guess, pair with a black tee and black pumps. 

Yesterday, I decided to clean my oven since I can no longer see through the window. In an attempt to be green, I read Martha Stewart's cleaning book which suggests that a paste of baking soda and water plus a bit of elbow grease is all you need. Say no to harsh chemicals! Ha. Two hours of elbow grease later, the baked on grease had not budged. I went out to buy a can of oven cleaner. Sprayed it on, left it overnight, and wiped all the gunk off with just a minimal amount of effort. A bit of elbow grease, my a$$. I'm putting Martha right up (or down?) there with Miss Le Fashion.


----------



## Mindi B

Hey, Peeps!  Everyone lying low? 
Took a few days off from the Great Closet Purge, but am back at it as of tomorrow.  Took a bunch 'o' stuff to my local consignment store yesterday; fingers crossed for some sales!
Keep on keepin' on!  Hope those who were on the mend are STILL on the mend!


----------



## pursecrzy

Miss P gets her stitches out tomorrow. She's been so good with the cone of shame.
She had a stare off with a deer this morning. Too cute!


----------



## Mindi B

Yay, Miss P!  I'll bet she'll be glad to see the back of that cone.  Who won the stare-off?


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Yay, Miss P!  I'll bet she'll be glad to see the back of that cone.  Who won the stare-off?



I'm sure she'll be very happy to be rid of it.

Something spooked the deer and it took off.


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Hey, Peeps!  Everyone lying low?
> Took a few days off from the Great Closet Purge, but am back at it as of tomorrow.  Took a bunch 'o' stuff to my local consignment store yesterday; fingers crossed for some sales!
> Keep on keepin' on!  Hope those who were on the mend are STILL on the mend!



I'm here!

Frustrating work day, but on to the weekend.  Mindi-wish I lived near that consignment store!!  

Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## MSO13

I've had another busy week and I got my first set of Invisalign, the clear teeth straightening. I'm experiencing some general soreness and mouth pain that I hope starts to subside soon. I have always wanted to straighten out my teeth and I'm excited to be doing it finally but it's a weird adjustment to the feeling. 

It's been very good for preventing snacking however as every time you want to eat something you have to take them out, rinse them, put them in a case, eat, brush, floss and then put them back. Turns out there are very few snacks that are worth that effort during the work day.  You can only drink plain water with them so I'm very well hydrated. 

I'm looking forward to a nice weekend, our renovations are in the very home stretch and I'm going to be cleaning the dust out of the new built in cabinets and start planning out the shelves for my bags and scarves!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I had Invisalign and I believe that one of the benefits is that you do lose weight because it's such a pain in the neck to eat. It's once you have the slingers off is when you worry about weight gain. But seriously, I'm thrilled with my smile now. Invisalign is totally worth it.


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> I had Invisalign and I believe that one of the benefits is that you do lose weight because it's such a pain in the neck to eat. It's once you have the slingers off is when you worry about weight gain. But seriously, I'm thrilled with my smile now. Invisalign is totally worth it.



I'm very glad to hear that EB, yesterday I had an intense feeling of mouth "claustrophobia" and was wondering if I had made a mistake but I know it will be worth it in the end.  I'm not going to count on the weight loss, I'm still exercising every day and I just ate a huge dinner so maybe I'll increase the protein in my meals so I don't get so hungry.


----------



## etoupebirkin

So far I've made four Power Pussy hats. Am going to march tomorrow. So is DD. I'm going to make a few more for my friends. I knit the hats and all I ask is for people to donate to a women's cause. The hat is so adorable on. It's made from yarn in which the manufacturer donates the proceeeds to the Mexican Red Cross among other charities. Double whammy.

I am knitting my fingers off. Fashionable, warm and makes a statement.


----------



## Mindi B

If I could like your post 76 million times, EB, I would.


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> So far I've made four Power Pussy hats. Am going to march tomorrow. So is DD. I'm going to make a few more for my friends. I knit the hats and all I ask is for people to donate to a women's cause. The hat is so adorable on. It's made from yarn in which the manufacturer donates the proceeeds to the Mexican Red Cross among other charities. Double whammy.
> 
> I am knitting my fingers off. Fashionable, warm and makes a statement.
> 
> View attachment 3580802



EB, I hope you and DD stay safe and are feeling great in that amazing crowd!


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> I've had another busy week and I got my first set of Invisalign, the clear teeth straightening. I'm experiencing some general soreness and mouth pain that I hope starts to subside soon. I have always wanted to straighten out my teeth and I'm excited to be doing it finally but it's a weird adjustment to the feeling.
> 
> It's been very good for preventing snacking however as every time you want to eat something you have to take them out, rinse them, put them in a case, eat, brush, floss and then put them back. Turns out there are very few snacks that are worth that effort during the work day.  You can only drink plain water with them so I'm very well hydrated.
> 
> I'm looking forward to a nice weekend, our renovations are in the very home stretch and I'm going to be cleaning the dust out of the new built in cabinets and start planning out the shelves for my bags and scarves!


So glad you shared what invisiline procedure involved.  I had braces as an adult.  I think they came off when I was around 40.    Chilled white wine was an excellent antidote to the pain of getting the braces tightened.


----------



## ouija board

I had braces as a teenager and Invisalign a few years ago to correct some shifting of the incisors. Invisalign is BY FAR a much better experience. Having the metal braces affixed to the molars and then tightened, I still have nightmares about it decades later! I didn't lose any weight with Invisalign, though. Not sure where I went wrong..maybe just more efficient than you ladies at packing in the snacks between wearings, lol!


----------



## MSO13

Glad to hear another positive experience with the Invisalign, I'm feeling a lot better today. I got some orthodontic wax and filed the edges that were cutting up my tongue. I enjoyed lots of mushy food today including my new favorite treat, Halo Top lower calorie ice cream. While it's not as rich as regular ice cream, if you accidentally eat the whole pint absentmindedly while watching a train wreck-I mean news conference, it's only 240 calories for the chocolate flavor.


----------



## pursecrzy

I saw people heading to a protest and again afterwards. 

Miss P's stitches are out. Cone of shame needs to be worn for a few more days though.

Anyone remember Shari Lewis and Lambchop? I found a Lambchop toy for Miss P!


----------



## ck21

EB-how was the march?  Our local one had a huge turn out.  I wasn't there, but I'm proud of my state!


----------



## Hat Trick

pursecrzy said:


> I saw people heading to a protest and again afterwards.
> 
> Miss P's stitches are out. Cone of shame needs to be worn for a few more days though.
> 
> Anyone remember Shari Lewis and Lambchop? I found a Lambchop toy for Miss P!



I'm old enough to remember Lambchop!


----------



## chaneljewel

I had braces when I was a teenager.  The pain was intense at times and I just wanted them off.  Glad I had the braces once i saw the outcome.  I think Invisalign would be much better than what I had.  You'll love the result MrsO so hang I there. 
Glad Miss P got her stitches out!


----------



## MSO13

chaneljewel said:


> I had braces when I was a teenager.  The pain was intense at times and I just wanted them off.  Glad I had the braces once i saw the outcome.  I think Invisalign would be much better than what I had.  You'll love the result MrsO so hang I there.
> Glad Miss P got her stitches out!



Thank you, feeling better each day about it. 

Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## pursecrzy

chaneljewel said:


> I had braces when I was a teenager.  The pain was intense at times and I just wanted them off.  Glad I had the braces once i saw the outcome.  I think Invisalign would be much better than what I had.  You'll love the result MrsO so hang I there.
> Glad Miss P got her stitches out!



I also had braces when I was growing up and like OB, my teeth have shifted out of line. The molars they pulled didn't regrow thankfully!

Thanks CJ! It's been great seeing Miss P get her groove back.


----------



## pursecrzy

Hat Trick said:


> I'm old enough to remember Lambchop!



I loved watching Shari and Lambchop.


----------



## eagle1002us

pursecrzy said:


> I also had braces when I was growing up and like OB, my teeth have shifted out of line. The molars they pulled didn't regrow thankfully!
> 
> Thanks CJ! It's been great seeing Miss P get her groove back.


Did you guys with braces get retainers?  

Mine was a hard case to do, the first orthodontist I saw wanted to do surgery on my jaw.   He said I would look really different.  I thought that meant I wouldn't look like me (aside from teeth).   I was freaked out.  Anyhow, the Chair of the then Georgetown Univ School of Dentistry (who just passed, RIP, he was a good person) took on my case to prove it could be done non-surgically. Just took longer but was, thankfully, less expensive than surgery.   I wear retainers a couple of times a week.   I don't want to have teeth shift after going thru all that.
I happened to see in the paper that a tendency toward cavities can be inherited (DM!!!!) and a sweet tooth can be inherited, too (DM!!!!!).   My teeth have been costly to maintain even tho I am careful to brush and floss regularly.   She wore dentures.   Does anybody whose a millenial (ages 18-35) do that?


----------



## pursecrzy

eagle1002us said:


> Did you guys with braces get retainers?
> 
> Mine was a hard case to do, the first orthodontist I saw wanted to do surgery on my jaw.   He said I would look really different.  I thought that meant I wouldn't look like me (aside from teeth).   I was freaked out.  Anyhow, the Chair of the then Georgetown Univ School of Dentistry (who just passed, RIP, he was a good person) took on my case to prove it could be done non-surgically. Just took longer but was, thankfully, less expensive than surgery.   I wear retainers a couple of times a week.   I don't want to have teeth shift after going thru all that.
> I happened to see in the paper that a tendency toward cavities can be inherited (DM!!!!) and a sweet tooth can be inherited, too (DM!!!!!).   My teeth have been costly to maintain even tho I am careful to brush and floss regularly.   She wore dentures.   Does anybody whose a millenial (ages 18-35) do that?



After my orthodontist removed my braces he had me wear a retainer for awhile.  Maybe a year or two.
As far as I know it was not meant to be a rest of life appliance.


----------



## ouija board

I think I wore a retainer after the metal braces, but like Pursecrazy, it wasn't a permanent thing. I do know some younger adults who wore braces and now have a wire cemented to the back of their front teeth as a permanent retainer, so maybe that's a newer protocol. 

My teeth shifted later in life because I grind my teeth like crazy in my sleep.  Something about stress [emoji51][emoji848] Now I wear a custom night guard that the orthodontist gave me after the Invisalign treatment.


----------



## eagle1002us

ouija board said:


> I think I wore a retainer after the metal braces, but like Pursecrazy, it wasn't a permanent thing. I do know some younger adults who wore braces and now have a wire cemented to the back of their front teeth as a permanent retainer, so maybe that's a newer protocol.
> 
> My teeth shifted later in life because I grind my teeth like crazy in my sleep.  Something about stress [emoji51][emoji848] Now I wear a custom night guard that the orthodontist gave me after the Invisalign treatment.


DH has a night guard but he constantly misplaces it.  When his sister grinds at night she sounds like a training coming.   
I had teeth that were hard to fix thru braces.   I can see that they can shift if I don't wear the retainer.   So I choose to wear it a couple of times a week.


----------



## ck21

eagle1002us said:


> Did you guys with braces get retainers?
> 
> Mine was a hard case to do, the first orthodontist I saw wanted to do surgery on my jaw.   He said I would look really different.  I thought that meant I wouldn't look like me (aside from teeth).   I was freaked out.  Anyhow, the Chair of the then Georgetown Univ School of Dentistry (who just passed, RIP, he was a good person) took on my case to prove it could be done non-surgically. Just took longer but was, thankfully, less expensive than surgery.   I wear retainers a couple of times a week.   I don't want to have teeth shift after going thru all that.
> I happened to see in the paper that a tendency toward cavities can be inherited (DM!!!!) and a sweet tooth can be inherited, too (DM!!!!!).   My teeth have been costly to maintain even tho I am careful to brush and floss regularly.   She wore dentures.   Does anybody whose a millenial (ages 18-35) do that?



Eagle-I have the same thing--cavity-prone teeth.  I use an electric toothbrush, prescription toothpaste and floss once or twice a day.  Ugh!  
Poor hot cars seems to have inherited it--he has already had a filling!


----------



## ck21

Mindi-how goes the purge?


----------



## MSO13

Sorry Chat, must vent a moment. 

I had ordered some light fixtures online from a company who had an ok sounding return policy. The lights were too small for the bathroom and so I thought ok, back they go. I shop online all the time and consequently return things often. Little did I know I was dealing with a company that is basically just a drop ship/search engine. It's been a month of emails, addresses for multiple warehouses around the country, expensive UPS on my own dime and now that no less than 6 boxes have been correctly delivered to their destinations over 2 weeks ago they have yet to refund me. We're talking a few thousand dollars held hostage from the minute the order was placed, not when the lights shipped weeks later even. I'm so annoyed. I know I can dispute/charge back but it's so annoying. I hate when businesses don't just do the right thing to solve the problem with the customer in mind. I've called, emailed, called, emailed and today I'm ready to blow my top. If I don't have a satisfactory reply by mid day tomorrow, I'm going to go bananas. I've worked in service for 20 years, I stay super sweet until I am pushed too far and then I feel bad for whomever answers my call. 

Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## ouija board

MrsOwen, you are completely within your right to go bananas on them! I hate when online companies charge you at the point of sale rather than at the time of shipping. I'm sure if you called your bank/credit card company to dispute the charge, they'd take care of communicating for you, but sometimes it's cathartic to vent your frustrations directly to the people responsible. Fingers crossed that the company finally refunds your money!


----------



## Mindi B

MrsO, I feel exactly the same about this issue.  It is just WRONG to treat customers this way.  Infuriating!  I commend you for staying on them and hope you get satisfaction.  Grrrrr.


----------



## MSO13

Well, no response from my shady (pun intended) lighting vendor so I just called and got a human who seems interested in solving my refund if only so I do not continue to email and call. My refund is processed but really it shouldn't have to come to this. I was actually looking how to file with BBB and reporting them to PayPal for their lack of customer support. I might still depending on if I cool down or not. 

I was spoiling for a fight, I was ready to take out my Invisalign-you can't sound tough with a lisp which I'm still having as I adjust to them


----------



## Mindi B

I am girding my loins to tackle some of the most dreadful parts of my closet(s) (cue ominous music): Jackets/blazers and coats.  I'll just say it--I am an outwear ho.  I have eff-tons of jackets and coats, casual, dressy, designer and not, beaded and faux furry and a few real furry and techno fabric and leather and short and long and. . . and I am literally afraid of how many black and grey blazers I own.  BUT THEY ARE ALL SLIGHTLY DIFFERENT, I SWEAR!  Anyhow, some of these have gots to go, but this part is gonna be hard.  I am afraided.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, coats of all weights and materials, and jackets, are my downfall as well.  I gave away some last spring but I should do another purge too.  I get it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsOwen3 said:


> Well, no response from my shady (pun intended) lighting vendor so I just called and got a human who seems interested in solving my refund if only so I do not continue to email and call. My refund is processed but really it shouldn't have to come to this. I was actually looking how to file with BBB and reporting them to PayPal for their lack of customer support. I might still depending on if I cool down or not.
> 
> I was spoiling for a fight, I was ready to take out my Invisalign-you can't sound tough with a lisp which I'm still having as I adjust to them


MrsO, I call it "invisalisp". It's funny how soon I forgot about that. Kind of like the pain of childbirth. Forgot about that too.


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> MrsO, I call it "invisalisp". It's funny how soon I forgot about that. Kind of like the pain of childbirth. Forgot about that too.



Good to know you forget it, for someone who talks on the phone a lot-I'm struggling to get used to the lisp. Hopefully it will pass and not happen with each new set of aligners. Only 45 more weeks, not that I'm counting the days or anything


----------



## eagle1002us

ck21 said:


> Eagle-I have the same thing--cavity-prone teeth.  I use an electric toothbrush, prescription toothpaste and floss once or twice a day.  Ugh!
> Poor hot cars seems to have inherited it--he has already had a filling!




Hygienists and dentists looking at my choppers for the first time tell me my teeth look pretty clean. In fact, hygienists like working on my teeth.  

Is the prescription toothpaste to add fluoride or something else? 

I saw in some of my reading that sealants are useful for cavity-prone teeth.  Has anybody had that and does the sealant appear to provide some benefit? 

'Poor hot cars' is an appropriate expression, ck21.   I hope improvements in dentistry can outpace his cavities.  Maybe everybody has at least one and so hot cars will be pretty much all right in the future. 

DM used to tell me she had 9 abscessed teeth at once when she was a kid.  Nine!   What did she use to brush her teeth, a twig?


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> Good to know you forget it, for someone who talks on the phone a lot-I'm struggling to get used to the lisp. Hopefully it will pass and not happen with each new set of aligners. Only 45 more weeks, not that I'm counting the days or anything


Mrs O, good luck with your teeth.
*@MrsOwen3*, what brand of jewelry is considered cool these days?   Loree Rodkin?  Stephen Webster?  I'm not talking about "high" jewelry, just stuff that provides a little extra edge to an outfit.  Silver, if possible.


----------



## MSO13

eagle1002us said:


> Mrs O, good luck with your teeth.
> *@MrsOwen3*, what brand of jewelry is considered cool these days?   Loree Rodkin?  Stephen Webster?  I'm not talking about "high" jewelry, just stuff that provides a little extra edge to an outfit.  Silver, if possible.



Thanks Eagle, I'm not sure I'm cool enough or well versed in jewelry to weigh in. My only recent silver purchases have been the Loop GM from H. I do like Eddie Borgo, Fallon/Fenton, Finn, and browsing Barneys for new designers that I'm not familiar with and very inspiring and unusual stuff. I don't wear a lot of jewelry and I favor inexpensive large hoop earrings for daily wear, my H Loop is certainly my "fanciest" pair. I have a few pieces of Celine costume and it's very nice quality, heavy and wears well. I plan to look at the H Punk and Twist silver collections in Paris, they caught my eye recently. 

I do love looking at modern jewelry but tend to love high jewelry items that I have no use for like a Sevan Bicakci Owl ring or Renee Lewis diamond filled pieces. Actually someday I would like a Renee Lewis black diamond filled pendant, maybe for my next milestone birthday in a decade.  I did just get a sale Dries fancy topper coat that the owl ring would look great with.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks Eagle, I'm not sure I'm cool enough or well versed in jewelry to weigh in. My only recent silver purchases have been the Loop GM from H. I do like Eddie Borgo, Fallon/Fenton, Finn, and browsing Barneys for new designers that I'm not familiar with and very inspiring and unusual stuff. I don't wear a lot of jewelry and I favor inexpensive large hoop earrings for daily wear, my H Loop is certainly my "fanciest" pair. I have a few pieces of Celine costume and it's very nice quality, heavy and wears well. I plan to look at the H Punk and Twist silver collections in Paris, they caught my eye recently.
> 
> I do love looking at modern jewelry but tend to love high jewelry items that I have no use for like a Sevan Bicakci Owl ring or Renee Lewis diamond filled pieces. Actually someday I would like a Renee Lewis black diamond filled pendant, maybe for my next milestone birthday in a decade.  I did just get a sale Dries fancy top
> the owl ring would look great with.
> 
> View attachment 3585287


This falcon ring by Roberto Coin is fab, IMO.   Maybe I posted it before in Chat, wouldn't surprise me.  I like rings that are miniature animals or birds.  I'm not in the market for one to purchase, but appreciating the design and artistry is free.  Sorry image is so big.
pe
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 r coat tha
That owl is fab.  I like owls and raptors.   Took evening classes on both when I had the chance.   Let's see the Dries van Noten topper?


----------



## MSO13

eagle1002us said:


> This falcon ring by Roberto Coin is fab, IMO.   Maybe I posted it before in Chat, wouldn't surprise me.  I like rings that are miniature animals or birds.  I'm not in the market for one to purchase, but appreciating the design and artistry is free.  Sorry image is so big.
> That owl is fab.  I like owls and raptors.   Took evening classes on both when I had the chance.   Let's see the Dries van Noten topper?



DH is an avid birder and works with a rescue locally in the Spring (see, we are so not cool : )  and I've gotten to re-nest injured owls, eagles and falcons  after they've healed which means you either open the crate and they fly out or in the case of the little guys, climb up a ladder to put them back in the vicinity of their home nest which you spend an hour looking for.

Anyway, that ring is amazing-DH would totally approve of that. Since we have a bajillion cats, he likes Cartier cat pieces but again, I don't have a life for diamond cat rings anymore than I have a life for bird rings.

Here's the topper, sorry=need to edit pic you can see my face!


----------



## MSO13




----------



## Mindi B

MrsO, are you KIDDING?!  That is the ULTIMATE in cool--rescuing birds of prey!  You guys, with your wonderful animal karma, are my heroes.
Your sartorial style is also very much up my alley.
 across the board!


----------



## ouija board

MrsO, if you find an 8yr old girl on your doorstep, I'll know that DD hijacked my tpf account and read your post. She would think it's absolutely fascinating and cool to rescue and re-nest birds of prey. The blingy owl ring would catch her eye, too!


----------



## Mindi B

Lil' OB and I are traveling together to MrsO's doorstep.  Two new volunteers!


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> DH is an avid birder and works with a rescue locally in the Spring (see, we are so not cool : )  and I've gotten to re-nest injured owls, eagles and falcons  after they've healed which means you either open the crate and they fly out or in the case of the little guys, climb up a ladder to put them back in the vicinity of their home nest which you spend an hour looking for.
> 
> Anyway, that ring is amazing-DH would totally approve of that. Since we have a bajillion cats, he likes Cartier cat pieces but again, I don't have a life for diamond cat rings anymore than I have a life for bird rings.
> 
> Here's the topper, sorry=need to edit pic you can see my face!


I went birding once with a group from the Audubon Society.   I was chugging Cran Apple at the meet-up place and a bee flew up my pants leg which made me dance around to get rid of it.   (Of course I was bit).  Saw and heard a pileated woodpecker.
I wish we had a tree(s) in front of our windows to attract birds.  It is so neat to see a bird like a Cardinal visit it.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> View attachment 3585393


I love the print and the bracelet-length sleeves of your topper, Mrs O.  I think lightweight "coats" like dusters are surfacing again. 

 Without planning to make a duster per se, I made a lightweight silk jacket using a remnant of toile de jouy khaki/dark green Thai silk for the empire bodice and a matching solid green for the lower half.  It was a lot of fun wearing it -- it was sufficiently lightweight that it billowed behind me as I walked.  I wore mine with a dark purple halter and a necklace of iridescent olive pearls with a focal bead in colbalt & gold.  Dark green slightly cropped pants.
How will you wear/accessorize yours?


----------



## pursecrzy

eagle1002us said:


> I went birding once with a group from the Audubon Society.   I was chugging Cran Apple at the meet-up place and a bee flew up my pants leg which made me dance around to get rid of it.   (Of course I was bit).  Saw and heard a pileated woodpecker.
> I wish we had a tree(s) in front of our windows to attract birds.  It is so neat to see a bird like a Cardinal visit it.



It is really cool to see birds around your house! I've spotted a pair of pileated woodpeckers, cardinals, blue jays, hummingbirds and most exciting of all Baltimore orioles.


----------



## pursecrzy

Crappy picture of a pileated woodpecker


----------



## eagle1002us

pursecrzy said:


> It is really cool to see birds around your house! I've spotted a pair of pileated woodpeckers, cardinals, blue jays, hummingbirds and most exciting of all Baltimore orioles.


When I lived in Buffalo as a kid I saw close up a hummingbird hover over a flower.  Magical!  (And I had grown that flower).


----------



## eagle1002us

pursecrzy said:


> View attachment 3585629
> 
> 
> Crappy picture of a pileated woodpecker


Oh, to the contrary, I think it's great!  It could -- no, _should_ -- be on a calendar!


----------



## MSO13

eagle1002us said:


> I love the print and the bracelet-length sleeves of your topper, Mrs O.  I think lightweight "coats" like dusters are surfacing again.
> 
> Without planning to make a duster per se, I made a lightweight silk jacket using a remnant of toile de jouy khaki/dark green Thai silk for the empire bodice and a matching solid green for the lower half.  It was a lot of fun wearing it -- it was sufficiently lightweight that it billowed behind me as I walked.  I wore mine with a dark purple halter and a necklace of iridescent olive pearls with a focal bead in colbalt & gold.  Dark green slightly cropped pants.
> How will you wear/accessorize yours?



not sure yet, it was good buy and I also love the print. I will likely throw it over a casual outfit when the mood strikes. I don't dress up often and I haven't thought about jewelry yet. Your ensemble sounds lovely, I'm a big fan of olive, khaki and greens and I'm happy to see that these colors are back in a big way for Fall.


----------



## MSO13

I feel like DH would want me to clarify, his bird interest is limited to raptors i.e.: tough birds. He doesn't know much about songbirds though we do have hummingbird feeders around the house and it's cool to see them in the summer evenings. 

DH has plans to have our yard certified for wildlife, it means planting certain plants, building some water features and a few other things. We have owl boxes but currently there are squirrel squatters. We do have a few owls in the area, now that I know what to listen for I can hear them. 

Two years ago there were snowy owls in our area, very unusual but we went looking for them and found many. They were amazingly beautiful but did not belong in our city area so it's better that they not come back.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> not sure yet, it was good buy and I also love the print. I will likely throw it over a casual outfit when the mood strikes. I don't dress up often and I haven't thought about jewelry yet. Your ensemble sounds lovely, I'm a big fan of olive, khaki and greens and I'm happy to see that these colors are back in a big way for Fall.


I love olive.   It's a better neutral for me than navy, brown, or black.   It's a softer color.   Every time I come across a magazine which has a feature emphasizing olive, usually in a military-fashion context, I clip it for inspiration.   I wear a lightweight short sleeve military-inspired jacket in olive a lot in spring, usually with an HS.  That jacket was an inspired purchased.
Did you keep your olive barenia bag, MrsO?   It was/is such a beautiful bag.


----------



## MSO13

eagle1002us said:


> I love olive.   It's a better neutral for me than navy, brown, or black.   It's a softer color.   Every time I come across a magazine which has a feature emphasizing olive, usually in a military-fashion context, I clip it for inspiration.   I wear a lightweight short sleeve military-inspired jacket in olive a lot in spring, usually with an HS.  That jacket was an inspired purchased.
> Did you keep your olive barenia bag, MrsO?   It was/is such a beautiful bag.



Oh yes, I love the olive barenia bag! I'm carrying it often


----------



## chaneljewel

SUch a special thing to rescue birds!  I think it's wonderful!!


----------



## ck21

Happy Saturday!  Rebounding after being knocked out with strep.  I didn't know it was possible to sleep so much!  

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## eagle1002us

ck21 said:


> Happy Saturday!  Rebounding after being knocked out with strep.  I didn't know it was possible to sleep so much!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!


Strep! That's no fun.  Were you put on antibiotics so you didn't have to continue to suffer that painful throat?


----------



## Mindi B

ck, glad you're feeling better.  I had strep about--gosh, 20 years ago?--but I still remember it because I have rarely felt so sick.  Take good care of yourself, drink lots of fluids, and wrap up well when you go out!  Jeez, maternal much, Mindi?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Feel better CK!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Yesterday, I made this Persian eggplant dish along with some home made pita bread. Both were OMG good. Here are links to the recipes. I like this way better than Baba Ghanoush.

http://minimalistbaker.com/creamy-eggplant-caramelized-onion-dip/

http://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1016071-homemade-pita-bread


----------



## dharma

etoupebirkin said:


> Yesterday, I made this Persian eggplant dish along with some home made pita bread. Both were OMG good. Here are links to the recipes. I like this way better than Baba Ghanoush.
> 
> http://minimalistbaker.com/creamy-eggplant-caramelized-onion-dip/
> 
> http://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1016071-homemade-pita-bread


I can't get over the homemade pita! You are amazing. Yum


----------



## dharma

ck21 said:


> Happy Saturday!  Rebounding after being knocked out with strep.  I didn't know it was possible to sleep so much!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!


I'm glad you are feeling better! I remember when DD was in the early school years, I caught all kinds of things that I hadn't had in years, including strep twice. I hope your little guy escaped it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Dharma,
Once you make home made pita, you will never buy store bought again. It's not difficult or terribly time consuming to make. It's worth the effort and the calories.


----------



## Mindi B

EB has more energy than any other six people I know!  Sounds delish, EB.


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> Yesterday, I made this Persian eggplant dish along with some home made pita bread. Both were OMG good. Here are links to the recipes. I like this way better than Baba Ghanoush.
> 
> http://minimalistbaker.com/creamy-eggplant-caramelized-onion-dip/
> 
> http://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1016071-homemade-pita-bread


Read the eggplant recipe just in time, added eggplant to my shopping list, and invited friends over for taste testing later this afternoon. They are bringing the wine. 
 Thanks eb!


----------



## Mindi B

What a great idea!  Enjoy, css!


----------



## etoupebirkin

CSS, Sounds like a wonderful evening!!!


----------



## gracekelly

etoupebirkin said:


> Yesterday, I made this Persian eggplant dish along with some home made pita bread. Both were OMG good. Here are links to the recipes. I like this way better than Baba Ghanoush.
> 
> http://minimalistbaker.com/creamy-eggplant-caramelized-onion-dip/
> 
> http://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1016071-homemade-pita-bread


Love this!!  I have been just broiling slices of eggplant and serving as a side dish, but this is just one more easy step so I can't wait to try it.  i always wanted to make pita and this looks great!


----------



## ck21

eagle1002us said:


> Strep! That's no fun.  Were you put on antibiotics so you didn't have to continue to suffer that painful throat?



Yes, thankfully.

The amazing thing to me is how quickly and completely strep takes you down (out running with the dog to shivering under a pile of blankets within an hour) and how quickly and completely antibiotics turn things around.

Treated hot cars to a full day at the mall of America.  Lego store, lunch (at Nordstrom--my happy place!), rides, the aquarium and build a bear!  I'm exhausted, but happy!


----------



## eagle1002us

ck21 said:


> Yes, thankfully.
> 
> The amazing thing to me is how quickly and completely strep takes you down (out running with the dog to shivering under a pile of blankets within an hour) and how quickly and completely antibiotics turn things around.
> 
> Treated hot cars to a full day at the mall of America.  Lego store, lunch (at Nordstrom--my happy place!), rides, the aquarium and build a bear!  I'm exhausted, but happy!


I came down with strep after I had some kind of virus for which the doc gave me sufficient antibiotics to get rid of symptoms but not the bug itself.  So, got strep.   Different doc provided sufficient antibiotics.   Was also informed I should take vitamins.   I guess canned tomato soup + pkg of cupcakes for dinner was nutritionally inadequate for a college student.

I was laid up for the better part of a week, maybe the whole week.  Read War and Peace while lying on the couch.  So it wasn't the worst attack of sickness I'd had.  Thanks to antibiotics.   The flu strikes me as worse b/c there's no med to stop it in its tracks.  Anybody take that flu med that's supposed to shave a day or two off the duration?  (Tamiflu?)  

Nordstrom does manage to have cosy restaurants.   We've eaten there a bunch.


----------



## Mindi B

ck, that sounds like a perfect day!


----------



## chaneljewel

Glad you're better ck!  Strep is nasty. 

Pita sounds scrumptious.  Would love to try eggplant dip too...wonder if it's as good without the onions as allergic to onions.  Maybe a substitution, but what?


----------



## etoupebirkin

chaneljewel said:


> Glad you're better ck!  Strep is nasty.
> 
> Pita sounds scrumptious.  Would love to try eggplant dip too...wonder if it's as good without the onions as allergic to onions.  Maybe a substitution, but what?



Are you allergic to shallots? Or reduced mushrooms -- like duxelles, but with olive oil, but add a touch of brown sugar. Third suggestion fresh ginger and sweet potato?  The key is the sweet and savory components.


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> Are you allergic to shallots? Or reduced mushrooms -- like duxelles, but with olive oil, but add a touch of brown sugar. Third suggestion fresh ginger and sweet potato?  The key is the sweet and savory components.



Yes to shallots.  Anything with onion, even onion powder.  Mushrooms is a great idea with olive oil and brown sugar. Also the ginger and sweet potatoes sounds delicious!  Thanks!


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> I came down with strep after I had some kind of virus for which the doc gave me sufficient antibiotics to get rid of symptoms but not the bug itself.  So, got strep.   Different doc provided sufficient antibiotics.   Was also informed I should take vitamins.   I guess canned tomato soup + pkg of cupcakes for dinner was nutritionally inadequate for a college student.
> 
> I was laid up for the better part of a week, maybe the whole week.  Read War and Peace while lying on the couch.  So it wasn't the worst attack of sickness I'd had.  Thanks to antibiotics.   The flu strikes me as worse b/c there's no med to stop it in its tracks.  Anybody take that flu med that's supposed to shave a day or two off the duration?  (Tamiflu?)
> 
> Nordstrom does manage to have cosy restaurants.   We've eaten there a bunch.



Yeah, the cupcakes were probably fine, but the tomato soup doesn't sound at all healthy.  Glad you're feeling better.  You're so smart to actually go to the doctor when you're sick.  I tend to just lie around and suffer, or take old dog antibiotics.


----------



## Mindi B

Old dog antibiotics?  LOL!  On the other hand, I've got me some of those.  Hmmm. . . .


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Old dog antibiotics?  LOL!  On the other hand, I've got me some of those.  Hmmm. . . .


----------



## ck21

It's almost Friday!!!  It's been a long week, but 3 weeks until Disney!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

ck21 said:


> It's almost Friday!!!  It's been a long week, but 3 weeks until Disney!!!



Bet you can't wait till Disney!


----------



## Mindi B

Miss Olive is "blowing her coat."  I am knee deep in looong, white chihuahua fur.  Long?!  She's a short hair!  White?  She's black and tan! _ Where is she getting this fur?_  Cough.
Argh, it's her undercoat.  Help me.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Miss Olive is "blowing her coat."  I am knee deep in looong, white chihuahua fur.  Long?!  She's a short hair!  White?  She's black and tan! _ Where is she getting this fur?_  Cough.
> Argh, it's her undercoat.  Help me.



That's interesting!  I didn't realize Chihuahuas shed that much.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Miss Olive is "blowing her coat."  I am knee deep in looong, white chihuahua fur.  Long?!  She's a short hair!  White?  She's black and tan! _ Where is she getting this fur?_  Cough.
> Argh, it's her undercoat.  Help me.



MissP was a shedding machine last weekend. I feel your pain.


----------



## Mindi B

prepster said:


> That's interesting!  I didn't realize Chihuahuas shed that much.


They don't all, prepster--Henry has a single coat and sheds very little.  And Miss Olive sheds regularly but not to this degree.  The massive shed she's undergoing now is a special treat that really only seems to occur every few years.  Wheeee!


----------



## Mindi B

An afternoon of closet purge activity today.  I not only found items with tags still on them (which is bad), but I also found things with tags still on them THAT I DON'T REMEMBER BUYING (which is worse).  But regardless of the guilt burden, if it doesn't make me happy to see it in my closet, it goes.
Onward.


----------



## pursecrzy

Go Mindi!

I attempted to dedog hair the house as we're having a Super Bowl party tomorrow.  

I also put on my big girl panties and requested a review at work. I've been there for awhile without a raise. That's one of the things I don't like about small companies.


----------



## Mindi B

You go, too, pursey! 
Are you going to wear your big girl panties to the Super Bowl party?


----------



## pursecrzy

LOL Mindi! No, I need to save my big girl panties for my meeting. 

Suoer Bowl will be MissP's first time meeting our friends.  Paper towels and deodorizer will be on hand if she gets overexcited.


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> An afternoon of closet purge activity today.  I not only found items with tags still on them (which is bad), but I also found things with tags still on them THAT I DON'T REMEMBER BUYING (which is worse).  But regardless of the guilt burden, if it doesn't make me happy to see it in my closet, it goes.
> Onward.



This has happened to me too!  Isn't it fun when you find a surprise that you love?  It's like Christmas!


----------



## ck21

It was a big day in our house--we bought a new bed!!!  Yahoo!  It will be delivered on Friday!


----------



## Mindi B

Bed frame or mattress or both, ck?  Let us know if it's a mattress--we all need mattress reviews to guide our next purchase!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, and unfortunately, ck, it was mostly "What was I thinking?!" moments rather than, "Oooh, cool!" moments.
The forgotten items were forgotten for a reason.


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Bed frame or mattress or both, ck?  Let us know if it's a mattress--we all need mattress reviews to guide our next purchase!



Mattress!  We went with select comfort.  I've had one before and liked it. DH didn't like it then, but he has come around!


----------



## Mindi B

Awesome!  I think that's what my folks have, and they really like it.  It makes sense for me and DH, as I like a softer surface and he prefers firmer support.  Next mattress, fer sure!


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> An afternoon of closet purge activity today.  I not only found items with tags still on them (which is bad), but I also found things with tags still on them THAT I DON'T REMEMBER BUYING (which is worse).  But regardless of the guilt burden, if it doesn't make me happy to see it in my closet, it goes.
> Onward.



Is this your first purge in a while?  That can be fraught with emotion.  Or are you the love 'em and leave 'em type?


----------



## Mindi B

It is not my first purge, prepster, but it is by far my most ambitious.  I am trying to use the infamous Marie Kondo "Does this spark joy?" criterion.  Of course, I will keep basics that, while not making me giddy, do fill a need: jeans, turtlenecks, tanks and tees, etc.  But for the other stuff--what the Fashionistas are calling "statement" or "hero" pieces--I need to WANT to wear it and to feel GOOD wearing it.  And of course, it has to fit me and the color has to work with my complexion.  So this is an arduous process, emotionally and physically (in a First World sense, obviously ).


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> It is not my first purge, prepster, but it is by far my most ambitious.  I am trying to use the infamous Marie Kondo "Does this spark joy?" criterion.  Of course, I will keep basics that, while not making me giddy, do fill a need: jeans, turtlenecks, tanks and tees, etc.  But for the other stuff--what the Fashionistas are calling "statement" or "hero" pieces--I need to WANT to wear it and to feel GOOD wearing it.  And of course, it has to fit me and the color has to work with my complexion.  So this is an arduous process, emotionally and physically (in a First World sense, obviously ).


I find the sparking joy comment too difficult to use as a guide. Many things I own spark joy, that's why I bought them. But are they necessary, useful or worn? That's another story. I feel your pain. Xo


----------



## Mindi B

Yup, you aren't wrong, dharma!  For me, I have been very unsure of my style for many years and have bought some (okay, a gazillion) pieces that just don't work for me.  They're too staid, too girly, too young, too bright, too form-fitting, too fussy . . . . I am finally accepting that I will never feel at ease in these garments and so am letting them go.  No, that sounds too kind--I'm kicking them to the curb.   The very sensible "necessary and useful" guidelines I'm pretty much ignoring, since technically, almost the entirety of my life could be led with two pairs of jeans and maybe four tee-shirts.  So I'm trying to be honest with myself about whether I feel something suits me and whether I like it enough to actually reach for it.  If the answer to either question is "meh," buh-bye.  The guilt over my innumerable dumb decisions is the hardest part to take, but allowing these mistakes to hang around, muttering "J'accuse!" every time I step into the closet, is ultimately no better than facing them down and sending them off.   Sigh.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> It is not my first purge, prepster, but it is by far my most ambitious.  I am trying to use the infamous Marie Kondo "Does this spark joy?" criterion.  Of course, I will keep basics that, while not making me giddy, do fill a need: jeans, turtlenecks, tanks and tees, etc.  But for the other stuff--what the Fashionistas are calling "statement" or "hero" pieces--I need to WANT to wear it and to feel GOOD wearing it.  And of course, it has to fit me and the color has to work with my complexion.  So this is an arduous process, emotionally and physically (in a First World sense, obviously ).



I sometimes use the, "How would I feel if I ran into one of my old college boyfriends wearing this_______," criteria.  Why this works is beyond me.  Vanity I guess.   A friend uses the "Would I want to be found dead in this outfit criteria."  Lol!  I get what you're saying though.  The bottom line is wanting to look good and feel good in day to day life.  I'm trying to step up my at home wear.  I had to go to the ER after a stupid accident, and naturally that was the day I had been gardening all day and hadn't washed my hair or put on makeup, and was wearing old sweats.  Ugh.  Of course I ended up being there for several hours.


----------



## Mindi B

"Would I want to be found dead in this outfit?"  LOL!  That is one SERIOUS criterion, that is.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> "Would I want to be found dead in this outfit?"  LOL!  That is one SERIOUS criterion, that is.



OMG!  If I was found right now, they would bury me in Potter's Field.


----------



## Genie27

gracekelly said:


> OMG!  If I was found right now, they would bury me in Potter's Field.


Hahahahaha


----------



## Genie27

Sorry, I burst out laughing and had to share. Probably a bit mean but that hit my funny bone.


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> I find the sparking joy comment too difficult to use as a guide. Many things I own spark joy, that's why I bought them. But are they necessary, useful or worn? That's another story. I feel your pain. Xo


True comment, dharma.   
The key question for me is whether I would buy the item again, like, today, if I could buy this item all over again, would I do it?
This question helps me know when to let go of an item.
It doesn't work when one has maybe 6 or more pair of olive jeans.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Sorry, I burst out laughing and had to share. Probably a bit mean but that hit my funny bone.


Not at all.  i have seen homeless people who dress better than I am dressed at the moment   Old and stained clothes for cleaning and my pants are losing the elastic so I am pulling them up all the time  I think they might even call a Hazmat team if they found me


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, Le Fashion, how did we live without you?  "How to Wear Black and Navy Together"--Oh, you don't really need me for this, do you?  It writes itself.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Oh, Le Fashion, how did we live without you?  "How to Wear Black and Navy Together"--Oh, you don't really need me for this, do you?  It writes itself.



aw man, I was wrong. I guessed black coat navy trousers and it's actually supposed to be a navy coat and black pants, honestly I have no idea how I'm going to live with my mind blown like this. I need a hat, but should that be black or navy?


----------



## ouija board

Black hat. Per DD, you must alternate colors as you go up or down the body, thus she usually looks like a hot pink candy cane [emoji16] So black hat, navy coat, black pants. She'd toss in a pair of hot pink sneakers, but that would be why she's not Miss Le Fashion.


----------



## ouija board

prepster said:


> I sometimes use the, "How would I feel if I ran into one of my old college boyfriends wearing this_______," criteria.  Why this works is beyond me.  Vanity I guess.   A friend uses the "Would I want to be found dead in this outfit criteria."  Lol!  I get what you're saying though.  The bottom line is wanting to look good and feel good in day to day life.  I'm trying to step up my at home wear.  I had to go to the ER after a stupid accident, and naturally that was the day I had been gardening all day and hadn't washed my hair or put on makeup, and was wearing old sweats.  Ugh.  Of course I ended up being there for several hours.



This is why my mom always said to wear good underwear whenever you go out. Just in case you end up in the ER with a room full of doctors and interns looking at you in your knickers!


----------



## prepster

ouija board said:


> This is why my mom always said to wear good underwear whenever you go out. Just in case you end up in the ER with a room full of doctors and interns looking at you in your knickers!



The most ridiculous thing is that, there I am with things broken and twisted and bruised, needing to go to the ER Right NOW (if not sooner), and the first thought that pops into my head was not, "Gee, I wonder if I'm okay?" or "Gee, I wonder if I'll be able to use my limbs again?" it was, "_Darn, I bet my hair looks terrible.  Do I have time to shower and change?" _


----------



## Mindi B

I completely understand, prepster.  Hey, perhaps it is psychologically more beneficial to focus on superficialities rather than to wallow in existential terror!


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> I completely understand, prepster.  Hey, perhaps it is psychologically more beneficial to focus on superficialities rather than to wallow in existential terror!



Lol!   Yes of course this is exactly what I will tell myself:  That insane things occur to me merely due to my extraordinarily healthy psychological soundness in a crisis.  See, you are precisely the kind of friend that every gal needs!


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> It is not my first purge, prepster, but it is by far my most ambitious.  I am trying to use the infamous Marie Kondo "Does this spark joy?" criterion.  Of course, I will keep basics that, while not making me giddy, do fill a need: jeans, turtlenecks, tanks and tees, etc.  But for the other stuff--what the Fashionistas are calling "statement" or "hero" pieces--I need to WANT to wear it and to feel GOOD wearing it.  And of course, it has to fit me and the color has to work with my complexion.  So this is an arduous process, emotionally and physically (in a First World sense, obviously ).


Being as wardrobe purging/updating is in the air, I am remembering your comment about having a number of gray and black jackets -- same two colors but each one differs.   I don't see the need for you to whittle down these jackets.  You are a "collector" and connoisseur of all the different ways black and gray can be combined in a jacket.   You have a collecting eye and a collecting specialty.   It's kind of a narrow specialty; it's not like collecting shoes -- all kinds of shoes.  It's more focused and disciplined.  Not a prob as far as I'm concerned.  

Now, if you collected Hummel figurines . . .


----------



## ck21

eagle1002us said:


> Being as wardrobe purging/updating is in the air, I am remembering your comment about having a number of gray and black jackets -- same two colors but each one differs.   I don't see the need for you to whittle down these jackets.  You are a "collector" and connoisseur of all the different ways black and gray can be combined in a jacket.   You have a collecting eye and a collecting specialty.   It's kind of a narrow specialty; it's not like collecting shoes -- all kinds of shoes.  It's more focused and disciplined.  Not a prob as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Now, if you collected Hummel figurines . . .



I like how you think!  I need to apply this logic to my Patagonia fleece collection!


----------



## chaneljewel

ouija board said:


> This is why my mom always said to wear good underwear whenever you go out. Just in case you end up in the ER with a room full of doctors and interns looking at you in your knickers!



Omg!  My mom used to say the same thing!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Purging clothes is a fantastic idea until I get to the "just in case I need it" item!!...over and over again!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, eagle, that was very kind!  
chanel, I know what you mean.  My brain is very good at spinning scenarios in which the-thing-I've-never-worn is absolutely The Only Thing I Could Possibly Wear. You know, for that cricket match with badgers on a spacecraft during the monsoon season.  I'm trying to _silence_ that part of my brain.
As well as the "does this spark joy?" criterion, I am having some success with "would I buy this again?"  And also with "You have too dang much stuff and piles of it have to go so get on with it you twit!"


----------



## etoupebirkin

My Girl Scout Cookies came in--all $62.00 worth. I am a goner. Though truth be told, I did donate about half to the troops.

Munching on Do-Si-Dos right now. Sugar rush coming on. Guess whose going to be bouncing around my iffice like a ping ping ball.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL, EB!  Thin Mints are my downfall.  I could seriously eat an entire row (half a box) of those at one sitting.  Or rather, I could, back when I had a metabolism.  
Sigh.  Thin Minnnnnnntssssss. . . .


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, 
Wanna come down to Virginia. I've got 3 boxes of Thin Mints...


----------



## Mindi B

(*packing*)


----------



## Mindi B

Hey, Peeps--Anyone ever had lithotripsy or know anyone who has and is willing to talk about the experience?  PM me.  Kaythxbai.


----------



## ouija board

Yummmm, thin mints!! I spring for four boxes this year, plus the new S'mores cookies which taste very much like the real thing.


----------



## Mindi B

I think those sneaky Girl Scouts put something addictive into those Thin Mints.  Like, I don't know, sugar?  Evil little beasts.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> My Girl Scout Cookies came in--all $62.00 worth. I am a goner. Though truth be told, I did donate about half to the troops.
> 
> Munching on Do-Si-Dos right now. Sugar rush coming on. Guess whose going to be bouncing around my iffice like a ping ping ball.


Somebody wrote an editorial in either the Washington Post or the NY Times about how sugar just made people happy (like people eat chocolate after a break-up) and since we Americans are mostly all made of sugar (due the amount consumed), what difference did it make when we ate more.  (People, this is a satirical comment, not for taking seriously).   I've always thought that my innards were pretty much all chocolate -- they _have_ to be!    Sort of like a solid Peter Rabbit.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I ate way more sugar yesterday than I should have. So today I've avoided sugar entirely and worked out on the elliptical. So far so good. I put that other packet of Do-Si-Dos in the kitchen where they were promptly demolished.


----------



## pursecrzy

You're killing me with the food discussion! I'm on a liquid diet for a few days. Sigh.


----------



## Mindi B

pursey, why the liquid diet?  Are you okay?
Also, I've wanted to ask you how the closet project is going. . . ?


----------



## pursecrzy

Diverticulitis. Ugh.

I have a design and a quote. Waiting for another quote which will include the master bath.


----------



## Mindi B

on diverticulitis AND waiting on quotes.


----------



## pursecrzy

Oh well, MissP makes me smile.


----------



## lulilu

Pursey, I feel your pain.  I had to be on a liquid diet in prep for several tests.  What a pain.


----------



## pursecrzy

Thanks lulilu! At this point I'm not hungry which makes it easier.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi, congrats on the OG status!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, pursey, but I don't actually know what it means!  It means I'm old, I suppose.  Most things do, these days.


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> LOL, EB!  Thin Mints are my downfall.  I could seriously eat an entire row (half a box) of those at one sitting.  Or rather, I could, back when I had a metabolism.
> Sigh.  Thin Minnnnnnntssssss. . . .





ouija board said:


> Yummmm, thin mints!! I spring for four boxes this year, plus the new S'mores cookies which taste very much like the real thing.





etoupebirkin said:


> I ate way more sugar yesterday than I should have. So today I've avoided sugar entirely and worked out on the elliptical. So far so good. I put that other packet of Do-Si-Dos in the kitchen where they were promptly demolished.



Someone had this at work today. Just sayin'


----------



## dharma

pursecrzy said:


> Diverticulitis. Ugh.
> 
> I have a design and a quote. Waiting for another quote which will include the master bath.


Sorry to hear, pursecrazy. I wish you good belly vibes.


----------



## pursecrzy

Thanks dharma!

Mindi- OG means Original Gangster (Urban Dictionary) or according to the students in my office Original.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Really?  I love that!  I feel so. . . idk, street?  Yeah, I'm down with the street, baybee!  Where's my sunglasses emoji?!


----------



## pursecrzy

Do you have a jacket to go with that?


----------



## Mindi B

HA!  Well, I'd say that's pretty much a given, pursey.


----------



## pursecrzy

Rethinking some of your discards?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Feel better Pursey!!! My Dad has Diverticulitis. It's no fun.

Need some house vibes. Had some problems with the thermostat in the house in December. Heating guy comes in $7K new furnace. Noticed some rust and water outside of a duct near my water heater. Called plumber. Plumber said the flue is blocked and turned the gas furnace and hot water heater off last night. Need HVAC back. Evidently this is a very difficult problem to solve and in my view the original person should have caught because this pipe was right next to the furnace and anyone with eyes should have seen it. The plumber and HVAC people are the same company. My instinct was to fire them and go with someone else to fix the issue. But, DH disagreed.

So a Master HVAC guy is coming at 2:00 this afternoon.


----------



## Mindi B

Trying not to do that, pursey.  Trying to say "no" to lots of stuff, and immediately put those rejected items out of sight for immediate or eventual banishment and NOT revisit them.  Trying to be draconian.
EB, what happened?  Did the new furnace installation damage the water heater, or did the installer miss a leaking pipe?  And what does that have to do with the flue?  Sorry to be obtuse.  This sounds like a big headache.  Yuck.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Evidently, a gas-powered water heater creates CO2 emissions, that go up a flue to outside the house. Right now the flue is blocked and that the rusting pipe is the result of condensation inside the pipe. We installed air tight windows that exacerbated the problem. Literally, the house is gasping for air when we run a dryer, venting fans etcetera. The CO2 problem is why the plumber had to turn off the gas to the house. Luckily, there was enough hot water in the heater for DH and I to take quick showers.

Originally, the plumber thought it was a chimney flue problem. Got a great chimney guy on the phone who diagnosed the problem. He's dealt with this many times. He can't fix it. He told me we needed a master HVAC technician as this is a difficult problem to solve. He gave me the name of the HVAC person he uses on his house. He described them as rock stars. My gut told me to use them. But DH overrode me. So, we are going to give the original company a chance to fix this. Hopefully they do a good job.

After this, I think I'm going to put a CO2 alarm in my house.


----------



## Mindi B

Got it.  And yes, you absolutely should have a CO2 alarm!  That's nothing to fool around with!


----------



## Mindi B

Yesterday it was 60 degrees F.  Today we are getting a storm that may deposit a foot of snow and give us wind gusts in excess of 40 mph.  Wheee!
It is officially a snow day Chez Mindi.  I am eating too much and sitting on the sofa with dogs watching Star Trek reruns.  DH has answered some work e-mails but is now deep in hobby-land.  Ahhh, productivity.
Poor HenHen had an upset stomach this morning and kept trying to go out and eat grass.  He was extremely distressed that the grass had been replaced with cold white stuff.  But so far I haven't seen his breakfast again, so maybe that was actually a good thing.  My poor delicate baby boy.


----------



## lulilu

We got very little of the promised snow, but rush hour was bad.  All schools and many businesses closed, only to have the sun come out by 11.  While there is snow on the grass etc., all the shoveled places are dry already.  It's quite cold and windy out.
DD1 and DD2, SIL and GDs are here.  DD1 and family came over to help shovel and have been here for lunch.  Now they are watching the Lego movie, eating popcorn and nutella crepes.  I am getting laundry and bills done.


----------



## Mindi B

Dang, lulilu, you and I aren't that far apart, and we've had at least 8 inches of snow and nary a peek of sun.  But it sounds like a fun, cozy day at your house!


----------



## pursecrzy

etoupebirkin said:


> Evidently, a gas-powered water heater creates CO2 emissions, that go up a flue to outside the house. Right now the flue is blocked and that the rusting pipe is the result of condensation inside the pipe. We installed air tight windows that exacerbated the problem. Literally, the house is gasping for air when we run a dryer, venting fans etcetera. The CO2 problem is why the plumber had to turn off the gas to the house. Luckily, there was enough hot water in the heater for DH and I to take quick showers.
> 
> Originally, the plumber thought it was a chimney flue problem. Got a great chimney guy on the phone who diagnosed the problem. He's dealt with this many times. He can't fix it. He told me we needed a master HVAC technician as this is a difficult problem to solve. He gave me the name of the HVAC person he uses on his house. He described them as rock stars. My gut told me to use them. But DH overrode me. So, we are going to give the original company a chance to fix this. Hopefully they do a good job.
> 
> After this, I think I'm going to put a CO2 alarm in my house.



EB put a CO alarm on each level of your house. DST is coming up soon and Costco puts them on sale at that time. I bought enough last year for the whole house.


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> Someone had this at work today. Just sayin'
> 
> View attachment 3599592


Be careful with those.   Artificial sweeteners with a name ending in "ol" can have a laxative effect.   1 piece of gum, fine.  15, not so fine.   Now who would consume 15 pieces?  Someone searching for the burst of flavor every time they start a new piece.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cringing!!!!

Well the HVAC guy is finally here. Was supposed to come at 2:00 PM. Came at 7:45 PM. Praying for heat and hot water tonight.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Oh and the master HVAC guy said this should have been caught in December when the furnace was replaced.


----------



## dharma

eagle1002us said:


> Be careful with those.   Artificial sweeteners with a name ending in "ol" can have a laxative effect.   1 piece of gum, fine.  15, not so fine.   Now who would consume 15 pieces?  Someone searching for the burst of flavor every time they start a new piece.


No worries, Eagle, I don't chew gum or use artificial sweetners. Just thought it was a funny coincidence. Now to answer your question regarding chewing copious amounts of gum, a recent SNL skit comes to mind with Meliisa McCarthy


----------



## dharma

etoupebirkin said:


> Oh and the master HVAC guy said this should have been caught in December when the furnace was replaced.


Ugh, EB. Sounds like a nightmare, a dangerous one. Luckily my DH has a sharp nose for when our gas furnace does a similar thing that I can't even pretend to explain or understand. Something to do with cold air and the flue and  CO. I hope your issue is resolved soon!


----------



## pursecrzy

dharma said:


> No worries, Eagle, I don't chew gum or use artificial sweetners. Just thought it was a funny coincidence. Now to answer your question regarding chewing copious amounts of gum, a recent SNL skit comes to mind with Meliisa McCarthy



OMG! That skit was


----------



## pursecrzy

So I had an Ultimate Gin and Tonic at a bar awhile ago. They used Hendricks gin and Fever Tree tonic water. Hendricks was easy to find but a Fever Tree wasn't. Today I finally found Fever Tree!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Well they can't fix things because they need daylight to fix this. Ugh!!!!


----------



## ck21

etoupebirkin said:


> Well they can't fix things because they need daylight to fix this. Ugh!!!!



Oh no!!  Don't they have flashlights?


----------



## pursecrzy

etoupebirkin said:


> Well they can't fix things because they need daylight to fix this. Ugh!!!!



Ugh is too mild for this.


----------



## lulilu

etoupebirkin said:


> Well they can't fix things because they need daylight to fix this. Ugh!!!!



Do you have heat and hot water?  It's so cold out.
I am so sorry.  I had a bad couple of weeks with house repairs a week or so ago.  My heater went off and I ended up having to replace it.  But it was a day and a half without heat.  Luckily it wasn't too cold out and we had a space heater.  This happened while repairing my front gutter turned into removing water damaged wood and replacing it all around the house.  I thought I'd go crazy with workmen here for 7 days.  ugh.  Even the heater dragged out over a couple of days too, but they got me heat while they had ductwork made.


----------



## chaneljewel

Do you have heat, EB?   It's so cold here and am sure you must be cold there.  Why didn't the guy come on time?   It would have been daylight!!

How are you feeling pc?   Diverticulitis is not a fun belly issue.  Take care.


----------



## etoupebirkin

No heat or hot water. Though they gave us two spaces heaters, I did not want to use it while we were sleeping.
DH just took a cold shower. I'm going to the gym this morning and they have showers. 

I have a date with a 70-lb Kettlebell this morning.


----------



## QuelleFromage

pursecrzy said:


> So I had an Ultimate Gin and Tonic at a bar awhile ago. They used Hendricks gin and Fever Tree tonic water. Hendricks was easy to find but a Fever Tree wasn't. Today I finally found Fever Tree!


I looooooove Fever Tree tonic. It's also excellent with Campari


----------



## Mindi B

EB, I am SO sorry.  Is your DH even mildly chastened that his repair pick came almost six hours late and then couldn't DO anything?  If this had been me, the space heaters would have been redundant because I would have spontaneously combusted.  Keep us posted!


----------



## Mindi B

pursecrzy said:


> So I had an Ultimate Gin and Tonic at a bar awhile ago. They used Hendricks gin and Fever Tree tonic water. Hendricks was easy to find but a Fever Tree wasn't. Today I finally found Fever Tree!



See, now THIS is my idea of a liquid diet!  How you feeling, pursey?


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> See, now THIS is my idea of a liquid diet!  How you feeling, pursey?



LOL Mindi!  I've graduated to white food but not ready for alcohol yet. 

I had to cancel  our dinner reservations for Sat night.  I want to be able to choose anything on the menu. And have a glass, ok, two of wine


----------



## pursecrzy

QuelleFromage said:


> I looooooove Fever Tree tonic. It's also excellent with Campari



I've never tried Campari. What does it taste like?


----------



## pursecrzy

Oh, EB! I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Mindi B

Over the course of each day, Henry carries every one of his five tiny plush squeaky animals upstairs and deposits them around our bedroom.  Eventually the downstairs toy box is depleted and he will then sit beside it and bark until someone tosses down the squeakers so the process can begin anew.  Now, some people would say that this is the behavior of a very silly dog.  However, my DH has informed me that in fact, Henry is a canine physicist who is deliberately increasing the potential energy of each squeaker. 
I stand corrected.


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> Oh and the master HVAC guy said this should have been caught in December when the furnace was replaced.


eb, is this crew any relation to the bathroom remodeling numpties  you had to suffer through in a previous house project?  You have had a string of contractor malpractice


----------



## Mindi B

I was thinking the same thing, css.


----------



## lulilu

Hope EB has heat and hot water.  I had hot water, but showering and getting out into a cold bathroom stinks.
I would not use an electric heater overnight either, but I have a weakness for huge soft down comforters, and flannel duvets and sheets, so no problems with being cold at night (add 3 dogs to that, and it can get downright hot).


----------



## Mindi B

I hear you on the warm canine snuggles, lulilu.  I call HenHen and Olive my hot water doggles.


----------



## etoupebirkin

We have heat and hot water. Thank goodness! It ends up that an animal did get into the flue. The guy took about 10lbs of a grass like substance out of the flue. They did not charge us for the work as this should have been flagged in December. 

So I am quite relieved. 

Between the flannel sheets,big down comforter, cars and DH, I was nice and warm. And I did shower at the gym. BTW, I am almost ready to graduate to barbells...


----------



## ck21

So glad to hear things are up and running, EB!

12 days till Disney and seemingly 40 days worth of stuff to do!


----------



## Mindi B

When an eel hits your eye like a big pizza pie, that's a Moray,
Sorry, my long-suffering Peeps.  DH is binge-watching "Blue Planet."


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> When an eel hits your eye like a big pizza pie, that's a Moray,
> Sorry, my long-suffering Peeps.  DH is binge-watching "Blue Planet."



This needs to go on a tshirt. [emoji1] Is Blue Planet a tv show or a nature show? I'm in need of a new nature/animal show for DD since she's recently become obsessed with the show River Monsters. It gets pretty gory, and she completely believes every word said in the show..and then goes to school and tells the class about how Giant Japanese Salamanders vacuum up children. I'm just waiting for the teacher to call me in for a special conference, lol!


----------



## ouija board

dharma said:


> Someone had this at work today. Just sayin'
> 
> View attachment 3599592



Someone sent me a picture of Thin Mints cereal. You can never accuse the Little Brownie Bakers of passing up opportunities to exploit their best seller! And yes, the people who make the cookies really are called the Little Brownie Bakers.


----------



## Mindi B

The Blue Planet was a subset of the BBC's first "Planet Earth" series that focused (obvi) on marine life.  Planet Earth II is coming to BBC America soon; if you get that channel, the series is remarkable.  The images the film crews capture are mind-blowing, often "first ever" glimpses of animals and animal behavior.  The photographers spend literally years chasing some shots in astonishingly inhospitable climes.


----------



## ouija board

I'll have to find it. Sounds amazing!


----------



## Mindi B

I would guess that the original series is out there on DVD or to stream, somewhere.  I think lil' OB would love it!  One of their coups was getting footage of snow leopards (big cats for lil' OB!)--It was amazing what they went through to get it.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, a warning, OB--I just Googled "Planet Earth snow leopard" and apparently the second series contains some very disturbing snow leopard-related footage.  If you do find this series and have lil' OB watch, you might want to check out those Google results beforehand.  This 2nd series has already aired in the UK and apparently this particular footage was extremely controversial.  Nature ain't always pretty.  Though it sounds like lil' OB is down with the violence on River Monsters. . . .


----------



## alismarr

Yes, the second series has shown nature " red in tooth and claw" . We are used to Sir David Attenborough as being an avuncular figure with the most comforting of voices.  It has been rather a shock to us viewers who prefer our nature programmes cute and cuddly.


----------



## etoile de mer

alismarr said:


> Yes, the second series has shown nature " red in tooth and claw" . We are used to Sir David Attenborough as being an avuncular figure with the most comforting of voices.  It has been rather a shock to us viewers who prefer our nature programmes cute and cuddly.



As a silly aside…avuncular is one of my favorite words, and is, in my opinion, sorely underused!


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Over the course of each day, Henry carries every one of his five tiny plush squeaky animals upstairs and deposits them around our bedroom.  Eventually the downstairs toy box is depleted and he will then sit beside it and bark until someone tosses down the squeakers so the process can begin anew.  Now, some people would say that this is the behavior of a very silly dog.  However, my DH has informed me that in fact, Henry is a canine physicist who is deliberately increasing the potential energy of each squeaker.
> I stand corrected.


Henry got you guys wrapped around his paws.   He got you all trained.  Cesar Dog Whisperer would have a ****fit if he knew this.  Quick q:  How long did it take him to train you?   

You should get him enuf tiny toys (like 100) that he gets worn out toting them around and takes a nap.


----------



## pursecrzy

Will anyone be watching the Westminster Dog Show?


----------



## Notorious Pink

pursecrzy said:


> Will anyone be watching the Westminster Dog Show?



Is that on today?


----------



## Mindi B

Henry might tune in for the Toy group. . . .


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Henry might tune in for the Toy group. . . .


----------



## pursecrzy

BBC said:


> Is that on today?


Agility is tonight.
The groups are Monday and Tuesday. Best of Show is Tuesday night.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Henry might tune in for the Toy group. . . .



Likewise MissP for the Terrier group.


----------



## Mindi B

Miss Olive had some surgery today--two warts removed, and--unexpectedly--two wee teeth removed!  Her first extractions in 16 years, poor baby.  She's home and making small unhappy noises, which breaks her mom's heart.  But she's moving pretty well and we're keeping a very close eye on her.  And she ate a few crushed biscuits from my hand.  Send love to Miss O!


----------



## pursecrzy

Miss P sends smooches to Miss O!


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> Miss Olive had some surgery today--two warts removed, and--unexpectedly--two wee teeth removed!  Her first extractions in 16 years, poor baby.  She's home and making small unhappy noises, which breaks her mom's heart.  But she's moving pretty well and we're keeping a very close eye on her.  And she ate a few crushed biscuits from my hand.  Send love to Miss O!



Sending best wishes to Miss Olive! Hated when our girl was in any pain, hope she's feeling better soon!  She's lucky to have you!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Sending Miss O virtual snorgles. Poor girl.


----------



## lulilu

Hope Olive is feeling a bit better this evening.  I am sure she will bounce back quickly.


----------



## chaneljewel

Hoping Olive has a better day!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you so much for the good canine wishes!  She had a generally restful night (i know, because I didn't ) and just ate her breakfast, which is of course a positive sign.  She's a tough little bish, that girl!


----------



## ouija board

Glad Olive is feeling better!


----------



## lulilu

Good news, Mindi!


----------



## Mindi B

Closet Purge-o-Rama continues.  How many sweaters is too many?  Is, like, oh, I don't know, just to pick a random number, blue-skyin' here, um, let's say, 300--too many?  I mean, I'm talking about ALL types of sweaters here, acquired over decades: cotton and cashmere and wool and silk; and all styles, turtlenecks and cardigans and crew necks and v-necks; and all kinds of colors including multiples of the biggies like black and ivory, and, really, that's not so many, is it?
Just shoot me.
And no, I didn't really count them, so there could be . . . more.


----------



## Mindi B

Trousers are up next.  Then. . . coats.
Oh, dear, oh dear, ohdearohdearohdear.


----------



## ouija board

You're making progress, Mindi! At least you live someplace where 300 sweaters might be a logical number. I have 8 sweaters and six cardigans, and that's about 7 sweaters and 5 cardigans too many for our climate.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL, OB!  It is true, I come from Buffalo, NY, by way of Minneapolis, MN, to the environs of NYC, so I have been a sweater collector for yonks and actually do wear them.  Also, I have a thing about strange sweaters, the sort with fringe or distressing or what-not, so they don't really "go out of style" because they were never actually IN style, IYKWIM.
But I still have waaaaaay too many.
Sigh.


----------



## pursecrzy

Are any of them ratty? That makes it easier to decide to toss them.


----------



## Mindi B

Alas, with so many sweaters, I don't wear most of them enough to really ratty-fy them!  But you're right, anything that has seen better days is going, as are "I CANNOT wear this color whatwasIthinking?!" and "This style/fit was fine before my bits got old but now nobody needs to see that much of me."
Eeeesh.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Made Saltimbocca (sp?), sautéed broccolini, curried cauliflower and some fettuccine on the side for dinner. Then, I opened the box of Trader Joe's Macarons. All I can say is that they are EVIL with a capital E. Especially frozen. I ate a half of a box. I am in a sugar coma now.

I don't think lifting weights this morning is going to make up for this.

C'est la vie (macaron).


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Made Saltimbocca (sp?), sautéed broccolini, curried cauliflower and some fettuccine on the side for dinner. Then, I opened the box of Trader Joe's Macarons. All I can say is that they are EVIL with a capital E. Especially frozen. I ate a half of a box. I am in a sugar coma now.
> 
> I don't think lifting weights this morning is going to make up for this.
> 
> C'est la vie (macaron).


After H on Saturday we went to dinner at Fig & Olive in City Center.  You would like it.  The shortbread cookies with amaretto cherries were divine and just the right size to consume without guilt.  DH gave into desert and he had something that was on the pudding continuum (forget exact name).  He also liked the size of his dessert, not-guilt inducing and very good.

Maybe, EB, we should start a new group:  Sugar Coma Anonymous.   I'm sure I qualify to be a charter member.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> LOL, OB!  It is true, I come from Buffalo, NY, by way of Minneapolis, MN, to the environs of NYC, so I have been a sweater collector for yonks and actually do wear them.  Also, I have a thing about strange sweaters, the sort with fringe or distressing or what-not, so they don't really "go out of style" because they were never actually IN style, IYKWIM.
> But I still have waaaaaay too many.
> Sigh.



Aw, Mindi.....yeah, 300 is really too many. Sorry! If winter in NYC is essentially mid-December to mid-March (and we have had some warm days this winter) that's four months, or about 120 days. If you wore each sweater once, it would take nearly 3 years to wear them all! 

Obviously keep the really good ones and the unique ones that look amazing on, and then the ones you just love. Make sure you have the basics. If it doesn't fit any of those categories.....time to go!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, BBC, WHY did you do the MATH?!  Well, it's taken me years to collect the dang things, so it makes sense that it would take years to wear the dang things.  What if I changed a couple of times a day? Or wore two or three at a time?  Get back to me when you've run the numbers.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> Oh, BBC, WHY did you do the MATH?!  Well, it's taken me years to collect the dang things, so it makes sense that it would take years to wear the dang things.  What if I changed a couple of times a day? Or wore two or three at a time?  Get back to me when you've run the numbers.



Oh, Mindi, I was trying to help!! If you want me to help justify your keeping them all, I can do that too!!! Value-per-wear, aesthetic needs, variety, fashion vagaries, or just good old-fashioned you love them all. Sorry for bringing math into it. But understand I am nearly always cleaning out my closet...I find having too much overwhelming (of course my definition of "too much" is purely subjective....now I own 6 bags and "need" at least two or three more!). Anything I don't really use or expect to use just has to go.


----------



## Mindi B

It's totally okay, BBC.  If only you'd been in my life earlier, perhaps I wouldn't be in this predicament!  It's kind of a vicious circle, in that the more I have the less visible/accessible it is, and the more likely I am to "need something else" that in fact is already there if I could just find it, and so onward into the abyss.  I completely agree that too much is overwhelming and I am really trying to do a BIG purge that will allow me to USE WHAT I HAVE (crazy concept).  I find that I am over "fast fashion," since after the initial rush of grabbing a cute trend fades (like, in five minutes) I am left with a piece of clothing that, I have to face it, looks cheap, has no resale value whatsoever, and has probably contributed to global pollution and the exploitation of vulnerable workers.  So, adios to those high street vendors.  Less stuff of higher quality and more thought per purchase is my new (clumsy) fashion mantra!  I'll need to streamline that if I want to get it on a t-shirt.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> It's totally okay, BBC.  If only you'd been in my life earlier, perhaps I wouldn't be in this predicament!  It's kind of a vicious circle, in that the more I have the less visible/accessible it is, and the more likely I am to "need something else" that in fact is already there if I could just find it, and so onward into the abyss.  I completely agree that too much is overwhelming and I am really trying to do a BIG purge that will allow me to USE WHAT I HAVE (crazy concept).  I find that I am over "fast fashion," since after the initial rush of grabbing a cute trend fades (like, in five minutes) I am left with a piece of clothing that, I have to face it, looks cheap, has no resale value whatsoever, and has probably contributed to global pollution and the exploitation of vulnerable workers.  So, adios to those high street vendors.  Less stuff of higher quality and more thought per purchase is my new (clumsy) fashion mantra!  I'll need to streamline that if I want to get it on a t-shirt.



If it makes you feel better... it isn't only fast fashion that has no resale value.  I have some very expensive designer shoes, bags and clothing that I would love to sell, but the reality is that if said piece is not on the *IT *list, then it is practically worthless to anyone else.  So the dilemma is to take a pittance for it or take the write off.  I have heard both arguments i.e. something is better than nothing and it all adds up, and it isn't worth the effort to take the pix and try to sell it.


----------



## Mindi B

I agree, gk, and it is frustrating.  My solution is to work with a local consignment shop that is very good to me--they let me bring in too much stuff, and they go through it and donate what they can't sell.  I perhaps get 20 cents on the dollar if I'm lucky, but it is a little something and the work for me is minimal.  I agree that the effort required to consign with most of the big online resellers is not worth it unless the item is hot, hot, hot.  And if the item is hot, hot, hot, I'm probably not selling it!


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> I agree, gk, and it is frustrating.  My solution is to work with a local consignment shop that is very good to me--they let me bring in too much stuff, and they go through it and donate what they can't sell.  I perhaps get 20 cents on the dollar if I'm lucky, but it is a little something and the work for me is minimal.  I agree that the effort required to consign with most of the big online resellers is not worth it unless the item is hot, hot, hot.  And if the item is hot, hot, hot, I'm probably not selling it!


Well you might sell if it is hot hot hot.  I now realize that many resellers purchase knowing that they will wear 2-3 times and then flip it ASAP when the desire for it is the greatest.  I have no plans to live my fashion life like that, but many do and perhaps they are the smarter ones.


----------



## Mindi B

It's a living, I guess, but I would find it a stressful one.  Like going to a Target or H&M at the opening of a designer collaboration and buying up all you can to immediately flip on eBay.  No, thanks.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Oh, Mindi, I was trying to help!! If you want me to help justify your keeping them all, I can do that too!!! Value-per-wear, aesthetic needs, variety, fashion vagaries, or just good old-fashioned you love them all. Sorry for bringing math into it. But understand I am nearly always cleaning out my closet...I find having too much overwhelming (of course my definition of "too much" is purely subjective....now I own 6 bags and "need" at least two or three more!). Anything I don't really use or expect to use just has to go.


I "clean out" or at least re-organize and review the closet at least a couple of time a month.  Weather transitions drive me wacky so I'm always looking for something that can accommodate that -- plus, I need to find suitable things.  The weather is so unstable, near freezing conditions for part of the week, rising up to the high 50's or early 60's for the remainder (or the reverse).


----------



## etoupebirkin

The weather in DC is driving me nuts. I have to wear three layers--t-shirt, sweater, then coat.


----------



## eagle1002us

Regarding the 300+ sweater overload discussion:
I read a cute true-life story in the back page of Glamour ages ago.  Someone had a sweater that had a little snow scene on it or something similar.  She donated it and then started to miss owning it.   Eventually, this young woman went to Africa for some reason and saw a little kid wearing her sweater, which she found thrilling.  
I read this in the 80s.   I remember b/c G Street Fabrics had tons of wool plaids and so I soon had tons of wool plaid yardage.   It got to the point where I realized I'd never sew it all up so I donated it. and then started joking about Ethiopians wearing my plaids.  Maybe some did!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> I "clean out" or at least re-organize and review the closet at least a couple of time a month.  Weather transitions drive me wacky so I'm always looking for something that can accommodate that -- plus, I need to find suitable things.  The weather is so unstable, near freezing conditions for part of the week, rising up to the high 50's or early 60's for the remainder (or the reverse).



I've been spending the last week or so reorganizing my closet - which also serves as our home office, the island is large and tall and houses our computer, etc. Yesterday was the dreaded day where I tried everything on, see what fits and looks fashionable, what doesn't. Bonus: found a Helmut Lang dress at least 20 years old that still looks great. I am only a bit bigger than I was in law school - although my proportions are a bit different after kids, maybe I am 1/2 size bigger at the most. The sad thing was back then I hardly ate - crazy calorie restriction. How must time did I waste being miserable and hungry when for half a size and some hot yoga I could drink wine and live a normal life? 

The weather has been weird here, too. In the fall I bought a transitional cashmere/wool coat that has unexpectedly gotten quite a lot of use.


----------



## prepster

BBC said:


> I've been spending the last week or so reorganizing my closet - which also serves as our home office, the island is large and tall and houses our computer, etc. Yesterday was the dreaded day where I tried everything on, see what fits and looks fashionable, what doesn't. Bonus: found a Helmut Lang dress at least 20 years old that still looks great. I am only a bit bigger than I was in law school - although my proportions are a bit different after kids, maybe I am 1/2 size bigger at the most. The sad thing was back then I hardly ate - crazy calorie restriction. How must time did I waste being miserable and hungry when for half a size and some hot yoga I could drink wine and live a normal life?
> 
> The weather has been weird here, too. In the fall I bought a transitional cashmere/wool coat that has unexpectedly gotten quite a lot of use.



I can so relate.  I recently came across pictures of myself in college at a sorority party--I was really thin, probably a size 2.  I remember that exact party, and the exact outfit, and I remember thinking about how _huge_ I looked, and worrying about how I could go to that party looking so horrendous.    I wish I would have enjoyed my life more then.  I also remember thinking how totally stressful my life was.  Seriously?  I lived in a dorm, ate in the cafeteria, and had my tuition paid for.  The only thing I had to do every day was wake up, go to class and study.   What a dingbat.   I would LOVE to have that "stressful" life now!  Gosh, I dearly hope I don't look back when I'm 80 and think about how stupid I am today.


----------



## Mindi B

I know just what you mean, prepster, but we can only do our best with what we have at any given time.  I think it was Maya Angelou who said, "When we know better, we do better."  Don't be hard on yourself for being a typical young person back when; celebrate your ability to be more self-loving and appreciative now!
I say that as if that's how I live.  Er, not.  But it's a GOAL.


----------



## ck21

I'm enjoying this discussion so much.  Mindi-I continue a similar purge.  Aiming for fewer, better things.  Have I mentioned my problem with Patagonia fleece?  Oy.  At least I live in a climate where it's useful.  
I've thinned out so much of my closet, but fleece and running attire are where I get stuck!!


----------



## Mindi B

I know that stuck feeling, ck!  I am tackling one category at a time, and one space at a time (my belongings have insidiously spread themselves throughout the house), and some areas/items are much harder than others.  My sweater sitch is still dire, though better.  There are two large boxes of sweaters now set aside for fall consignment, and I will try to add more before I bring them in. . . .  But you DO use your fleeces and running gear, ck, and for impressive things, like, you know, running!  And not freezing!  So I think you're on firmer ground than I am with my goofy sweaters.


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> I know that stuck feeling, ck!  I am tackling one category at a time, and one space at a time (my belongings have insidiously spread themselves throughout the house), and some areas/items are much harder than others.  My sweater sitch is still dire, though better.  There are two large boxes of sweaters now set aside for fall consignment, and I will try to add more before I bring them in. . . .  But you DO use your fleeces and running gear, ck, and for impressive things, like, you know, running!  And not freezing!  So I think you're on firmer ground than I am with my goofy sweaters.



Firmer ground is a relative term.  . I have every color of fleece in the rainbow and am headed to the Patagonia store today.  It's their big sale!!


----------



## Mindi B

Well, you HAVE to go to the SALE!  You can't afford NOT to SAVE ALL THAT MONEY!


----------



## eagle1002us

ck21 said:


> I'm enjoying this discussion so much.  Mindi-I continue a similar purge.  Aiming for fewer, better things.  Have I mentioned my problem with Patagonia fleece?  Oy.  At least I live in a climate where it's useful.
> I've thinned out so much of my closet, but fleece and running attire are where I get stuck!!





ck21 said:


> I'm enjoying this discussion so much.  Mindi-I continue a similar purge.  Aiming for fewer, better things.  Have I mentioned my problem with Patagonia fleece?  Oy.  At least I live in a climate where it's useful.
> I've thinned out so much of my closet, but fleece and running attire are where I get stuck!!


The closest thing I have to fleece is a Patagonia hooded sweatshirt which I got a zillion years ago.  It's something to wear going to and fro a pool (tho I haven't gone swimming for ages b/c the chlorine will fry my fine hair).   So, where does a person wear fleece?   What  kind of temps?  (To prove this q is not entirely lame, I'll add that it took me years to get around to wearing blue jeans).


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Well, you HAVE to go to the SALE!  You can't afford NOT to SAVE ALL THAT MONEY!


  This is the wisest thing you've ever said, Mindi.  I suggest you embroider pillows with this obs and give them out for prezzies in Dec.


----------



## ck21

eagle1002us said:


> The closest thing I have to fleece is a Patagonia hooded sweatshirt which I got a zillion years ago.  It's something to wear going to and fro a pool (tho I haven't gone swimming for ages b/c the chlorine will fry my fine hair).   So, where does a person wear fleece?   What  kind of temps?  (To prove this q is not entirely lame, I'll add that it took me years to get around to wearing blue jeans).



I wear my fleece any time one would normally wear a sweatshirt.  The advantage is the coziness and warmth in a very lightweight fabric.  

Living in Minnesota, fleece is almost year-round for me.  With jeans in the winter and to ward off cooler summer nights.  (And a few that are over-sized for reading tpf on the couch!)


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Well, you HAVE to go to the SALE!  You can't afford NOT to SAVE ALL THAT MONEY!



I took your advice!  Winter vest and jacket for Hot Cars to wear next year.  Great fleece jacket for DH because he never shops for himself.  A hat and vest for me!


----------



## momasaurus

ck21 said:


> Firmer ground is a relative term.  . I have every color of fleece in the rainbow and am headed to the Patagonia store today.  It's their big sale!!



Patagonia fleece on sale!! Don't feel guilty. Go hiking!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Mindi B said:


> It's totally okay, BBC.  If only you'd been in my life earlier, perhaps I wouldn't be in this predicament!  It's kind of a vicious circle, in that the more I have the less visible/accessible it is, and the more likely I am to "need something else" that in fact is already there if I could just find it, and so onward into the abyss.  I completely agree that too much is overwhelming and I am really trying to do a BIG purge that will allow me to USE WHAT I HAVE (crazy concept).  I find that I am over "fast fashion," since after the initial rush of grabbing a cute trend fades (like, in five minutes) I am left with a piece of clothing that, I have to face it, looks cheap, has no resale value whatsoever, and has probably contributed to global pollution and the exploitation of vulnerable workers.  So, adios to those high street vendors.  Less stuff of higher quality and more thought per purchase is my new (clumsy) fashion mantra!  I'll need to streamline that if I want to get it on a t-shirt.


If it is of ANY help, I am exactly the same. If I can't see it, I forget I own it, at which point I then "need" it and have to shop  I have done reasonably well on a gigantic closet purge in December and now, if I stand in my closet,  can see all the shoes (that's a biggie and I had to label them all so I actually KNOW what they are), all the blouses/tshirts/etc., all the currently-in-style jeans and trousers, and _almost _all the dresses and sweaters. I find knits a huge problem because they are hard to store in such a way you can see them. 
My shopping HAS streamlined a lot since I did this; the fast fashion is 90% over (example: Zara sale, I ordered over 30 items, kept 2 pairs of shoes which I have actually been wearing and one $10 cardigan - two years ago I would have kept ten cheapo things that would never have been worn); and after a week in London with a low pound  I came home with one The Row cardigan and nada mas.

So my semi pathetic advice is to do the Konmari thing as fast as you can and then make sure you can SEE what you own. I am by no means "finished" but I can get dressed in seconds. On a good day


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, QuelleFromage! You give me hope.


----------



## MSO13

au revoir Chatsters, I am of to Paris as I type. I'm very excited for my first vacation in quite a while!


----------



## ouija board

MrsOwen3 said:


> au revoir Chatsters, I am of to Paris as I type. I'm very excited for my first vacation in quite a while!



Bon voyage! Have lots of fun!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsOwen3 said:


> au revoir Chatsters, I am of to Paris as I type. I'm very excited for my first vacation in quite a while!


Have a FANTASTIC trip!!!! I hope you find some treasures and share pics!!! I am so excited for you!


----------



## Mindi B

MrsO, travel safely, have a FABulous time, and share lots of photos with us when you get back!


----------



## eagle1002us

ck21 said:


> I wear my fleece any time one would normally wear a sweatshirt.  The advantage is the coziness and warmth in a very lightweight fabric.
> 
> Living in Minnesota, fleece is almost year-round for me.  With jeans in the winter and to ward off cooler summer nights.  (And a few that are over-sized for reading tpf on the couch!)


On one of my first trips for the job some decades ago, I went to Sauk Center, MN.   Usually visited St. Paul after that. Liked Minneapolis/St Paul.  F. Scott Fitzgerald is from St. Paul.   He's one of my favorite authors.


----------



## eagle1002us

QuelleFromage said:


> If it is of ANY help, I am exactly the same. If I can't see it, I forget I own it, at which point I then "need" it and have to shop  I have done reasonably well on a gigantic closet purge in December and now, if I stand in my closet,  can see all the shoes (that's a biggie and I had to label them all so I actually KNOW what they are), all the blouses/tshirts/etc., all the currently-in-style jeans and trousers, and _almost _all the dresses and sweaters. I find knits a huge problem because they are hard to store in such a way you can see them.
> My shopping HAS streamlined a lot since I did this; the fast fashion is 90% over (example: Zara sale, I ordered over 30 items, kept 2 pairs of shoes which I have actually been wearing and one $10 cardigan - two years ago I would have kept ten cheapo things that would never have been worn); and after a week in London with a low pound  I came home with one The Row cardigan and nada mas.
> 
> So my semi pathetic advice is to do the Konmari thing as fast as you can and then make sure you can SEE what you own. I am by no means "finished" but I can get dressed in seconds. On a good day


I have a terrible time finding knits, too.  I try to keep them by color which works for a few colors but I really need a giant chest with more drawers for the rest of them.   I also find that I forget what I have so that it is not wasted time to go thru things.  This has also reduced expenditures for me.  Good points, Quelle Fromage!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> au revoir Chatsters, I am of to Paris as I type. I'm very excited for my first vacation in quite a while!



Bon voyage!  Will number 24 be your first stop?


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> Bon voyage!  Will number 24 be your first stop?



Hi all!

We have arrived and love our apartment in Le Marais. Going to keep this to a brief report as I'm trying to get DH up and out, i may go buy him some pastries to tempt him. 

I have a date at number 24 later in the week and I am excited but going with no expectations so I can enjoy it. 

Yesterday after a nap, we went for a long evening stroll as DH has only every been in Paris for short visits so it's all new to him. He's struck by how beautiful it is with all the lights. We had a late dinner on the Ile St.Louis and ate macarons after arriving home. 

As lots of things are closed on Sunday we will go for another long stroll and go find some gluten free pastries for me! 

I'll do photos and a full report when we get back home! 

Thanks for all the good wishes! the weather is clear and low 50s and it's great walking weather.


----------



## dharma

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> We have arrived and love our apartment in Le Marais. Going to keep this to a brief report as I'm trying to get DH up and out, i may go buy him some pastries to tempt him.
> 
> I have a date at number 24 later in the week and I am excited but going with no expectations so I can enjoy it.
> 
> Yesterday after a nap, we went for a long evening stroll as DH has only every been in Paris for short visits so it's all new to him. He's struck by how beautiful it is with all the lights. We had a late dinner on the Ile St.Louis and ate macarons after arriving home.
> 
> As lots of things are closed on Sunday we will go for another long stroll and go find some gluten free pastries for me!
> 
> I'll do photos and a full report when we get back home!
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes! the weather is clear and low 50s and it's great walking weather.


Have a great time MrsO! Most of the Marais is open on Sunday, I'm sure you'll find lots to do! Can't wait to see your pics


----------



## chaneljewel

Have a fabulous trip Mrs. O!!   Can't wait for the photos!


----------



## ouija board

MrsOwen, I hope you're having a fun time in Paris and FSH! I loved visiting the store and just sitting there people watching. Years ago, the world of Hermes site had a video of a day in FSH in fast forward, and it felt exactly the way things are if when you sit in the first floor of FSH with people bustling around. 

I'm so sore all over after going horseback riding with DD's Girl Scout troop yesterday. It's a testament to the amount of exercise that you get just going riding a horse at a slow walk! But I'll be lucky if I get DD on another horse again after yesterday. She's a very inexperienced rider, and her horse ran off with her for a short distance, which she handled well and didn't get panicked over. But at the end of the ride, her horse decided that the one behind him had crowded him for the last time, so he turned and lunged at the other horse. Both girls were thoroughly terrified, even though nobody fell off. I'm surprised I didn't have a heart attack after both episodes! I kept telling her that she did such a good job staying on the horse both times, but I think her riding career will end at exactly 3 rides for this lifetime! And I'm good with that, for the sake of my heart and grey hairs!


----------



## Mindi B

That would be totally scary, OB, for you and lil' OB both!  I am impressed that the girls stayed in the saddle and finished the ride, and very glad they are okay (though now mildly horse-phobic)!  
And yeah, for all the enjoyment that can be found horseback riding, I too have had episodes that remind me it is ridiculously dangerous.  On a trail ride, my horse decided that a sunny patch on the trail was a perfect place for a dust bath, and the pesky human on his back could, perhaps, just be rubbed off?  Fortunately I had the presence of mind to free my foot from the downside stirrup and was able to kick free of the saddle as he hit the ground, but I was inches from having his full weight on my left leg.  On that same ride my father's mount bucked him off.  Twice.  Broke a few ribs (my father's, not the horse's).  I'd actually blame that partially on my dad being "macho" and unwilling to admit that he wasn't an experienced rider.  They gave him a gelding who had (1) JUST come in from winter pasture, so was frisky as frisky can be, and (2) was besties with the horse the guide was on, leading the group.   When my dad tried to hold his horse back in the group to stay close to me on my plodder, his ride decided this was NOT the proper agenda and wanted this man off so he could lead the pack with his friend.  After the first toss I begged my dad to wait until the cowboy could ascertain what was bugging the horse, but, you know, macho men "get right back on the horse."  The second toss did the damage.  And my mom hated horseback riding and was waiting for us in the car, fuming that we'd decided to do this, so. . . that was not a happy day.  Ah, memories.


----------



## ouija board

Your ride sounds much like ours, but with actual injuries. Yikes! 

We also had several horses go off roading through trees, resulting in scrapes and tears, which is interesting since on the same ride last year, the horses were slow and quiet as pack animals. The crazy rainstorm and high winds that we had on Sunday night probably didn't help!


----------



## Mindi B

Yeah, it was a traumatic childhood I had, OB.    But lil' OB HAS to like large animals; it's in her genes!  Maybe horses can be revisited in a few years.  Or maybe we can figure out a way to fit a snow leopard with a saddle?


----------



## gracekelly

ouija board said:


> MrsOwen, I hope you're having a fun time in Paris and FSH! I loved visiting the store and just sitting there people watching. Years ago, the world of Hermes site had a video of a day in FSH in fast forward, and it felt exactly the way things are if when you sit in the first floor of FSH with people bustling around.
> 
> I'm so sore all over after going horseback riding with DD's Girl Scout troop yesterday. It's a testament to the amount of exercise that you get just going riding a horse at a slow walk! But I'll be lucky if I get DD on another horse again after yesterday. She's a very inexperienced rider, and her horse ran off with her for a short distance, which she handled well and didn't get panicked over. But at the end of the ride, her horse decided that the one behind him had crowded him for the last time, so he turned and lunged at the other horse. Both girls were thoroughly terrified, even though nobody fell off. I'm surprised I didn't have a heart attack after both episodes! I kept telling her that she did such a good job staying on the horse both times, but I think her riding career will end at exactly 3 rides for this lifetime! And I'm good with that, for the sake of my heart and grey hairs!


I am rather surprised that that they put a child on horse like this.  Usually they have old docile horses for beginners that you have to keep from wanting to go back to the barn to eat their oats.  What a shame if this frightens both of you for life.  If this horse does this again, he will probably end up at the glue factory.


----------



## MSO13

Bonsoir Chat! 

I am thoroughly enjoying my time in Paris, we are looking forward a few decadent meals of haute cuisine later this week and we will see what surprises H may have in store for me. 

I am fortunate that I have been connected with some wonderful people at FSH so I do not have to line up or wrestle for an appointment but I am meeting a friend in that area one morning and would love to observe the scene after reading so much about it on the Paris thread. 

I look forward to sharing my Paris adventures upon my return late next week!


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> I am rather surprised that that they put a child on horse like this.  Usually they have old docile horses for beginners that you have to keep from wanting to go back to the barn to eat their oats.  What a shame if this frightens both of you for life.  If this horse does this again, he will probably end up at the glue factory.


I was on an old docile horse when I got on a horse for the first time.  My friend knew how to ride so her horse moved along the path.   Mine wouldn't move.  I did whatever one does with their feet to get the horse to move.  About the 6th time of that he took off in a gallop and of course I was scared out of my mind.  That was a rip-off for the stable to give an animal that wouldn't move to a beginner.   I never rode again.   As far as I was concerned, that horse shoulda been pet food.


----------



## prepster

What has always fascinated me is that there is almost never a middle ground, or a "kinda like them" with horses.  Either people are inexplicably wildly, madly, cuckoo for horses (like me) or want nothing to do with them--as if "Horse Crazy" is coded into the DNA.  I don't remember ever not being passionate about horses, but there's no good reason.  I was born into a family of sailors, none of whom see any point whatsoever in an animal that you can't put on a boat.  I feel sorry to hear of disastrous riding incidents as some of you have described.  It is scary to fall off or not know why the horse is doing what he's doing.  Trail riding barns should do a much better job of screening horses and beginners, as well as giving everyone some basic guidance for steering and executing what is called an "emergency stop."  After both training horses and teaching riding lessons, I can tell you though that horses (lol, like most animals) are way easier to train than people.  They take to training quickly when their owners take time to do it.  Unfortunately some of the people that own these business are not very helpful to their animals or their customers.


----------



## ouija board

gracekelly said:


> I am rather surprised that that they put a child on horse like this.  Usually they have old docile horses for beginners that you have to keep from wanting to go back to the barn to eat their oats.  What a shame if this frightens both of you for life.  If this horse does this again, he will probably end up at the glue factory.



I agree, the choice of horse per child wasn't exactly given a lot of thought by the stablehands. Last year, the horses were quiet and pretty much played follow the leader, so the fact that most of the kids had zero riding experience didn't really become an issue. This year, the weather seemed to have unsettled the horses, and we were the first group to ride them that morning. I'm a pretty experienced rider, so not much about horses scares me anymore, but seeing DD on a horse doing something other than plod along slowly nearly gave me a heart attack!


----------



## ouija board

prepster said:


> What has always fascinated me is that there is almost never a middle ground, or a "kinda like them" with horses.  Either people are inexplicably wildly, madly, cuckoo for horses (like me) or want nothing to do with them--as if "Horse Crazy" is coded into the DNA.  I don't remember ever not being passionate about horses, but there's no good reason.  I was born into a family of sailors, none of whom see any point whatsoever in an animal that you can't put on a boat.  I feel sorry to hear of disastrous riding incidents as some of you have described.  It is scary to fall off or not know why the horse is doing what he's doing.  Trail riding barns should do a much better job of screening horses and beginners, as well as giving everyone some basic guidance for steering and executing what is called an "emergency stop."  After both training horses and teaching riding lessons, I can tell you though that horses (lol, like most animals) are way easier to train than people.  They take to training quickly when their owners take time to do it.  Unfortunately some of the people that own these business are not very helpful to their animals or their customers.



Yep, I was born with that same DNA! 

What I see with some experienced horse people who don't routinely work with beginner kids is a lack of understanding (or memory) of how it felt to NOT know how to ride and not be comfortable around horses. The college girls who were leading the ride did try to explain how to steer the horses to the kids, but they assumed that the kids would catch on with just one demonstration. That's just not how children learn! Once the kids were boosted up onto the horses, they were completely on their own, which would've been fine if the horses had played follow the leader like normal, or if there were more trail guides scattered throughout the group. 

Needless to say, we won't be going back to that ranch (Girl Scout approved, my derrière!). Next riding experience will be in a ring with an instructor!


----------



## Mindi B

I realize this is a gross over-generalization that would NOT apply to horse-loving Chatsters, but growing up I felt that "horse people" (those who owned/trained/worked around horses) had a very "us and them" attitude.  I loved horses, as I did all animals, but I was a non-horse owning "other," and got rather a lot of snootiness from the horsey set.  This is perhaps inevitable--not only are many horse people wealthy, which sets them apart, but there is certainly a tendency to feel a bit superior if you have a skill set others lack, like, say, knowing how not to fall off a horse.  Now I know my limits and admire horses from afar.  I'd love to be horsey, but I'm too afraid of falling on my noggin.  Them critters is TALL.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> I realize this is a gross over-generalization that would NOT apply to horse-loving Chatsters, but growing up I felt that "horse people" (those who owned/trained/worked around horses) had a very "us and them" attitude.  I loved horses, as I did all animals, but I was a non-horse owning "other," and got rather a lot of snootiness from the horsey set.  This is perhaps inevitable--not only are many horse people wealthy, which sets them apart, but there is certainly a tendency to feel a bit superior if you have a skill set others lack, like, say, knowing how not to fall off a horse.  Now I know my limits and admire horses from afar.  I'd love to be horsey, but I'm too afraid of falling on my noggin.  Them critters is TALL.



You are so funny.  Lol, tall yes.  And large.  It's kind of like owning a 1300 pound poodle.  With a mind like a toddler.  I will be the first to agree horse people can be weird.  But aren't all animal people a little off?  Cat people, dog people.  I don't know about fish people....hmmm.  But thinking about it, everyone I know who is a serious dog hobbyist is a little cuckoo.  Lol!  What was that movie about the dog show where everyone looked like their dogs?  I'll have to look that up.  As far as snootiness....I could see that.  Snootiness is usually tied more to ignorance though.  And also maybe those associated with the horse world who don't actually ride.  You know, the horse show moms, the sporting stable owners, etc. The riders themselves are generally pretty accessible.  Probably because there's no animal on earth that can make ya more humble than a horse.   Lol!


----------



## pursecrzy

prepster said:


> You are so funny.  Lol, tall yes.  And large.  It's kind of like owning a 1300 pound poodle.  With a mind like a toddler.  I will be the first to agree horse people can be weird.  But aren't all animal people a little off?  Cat people, dog people.  I don't know about fish people....hmmm.  But thinking about it, everyone I know who is a serious dog hobbyist is a little cuckoo.  Lol!  What was that movie about the dog show where everyone looked like their dogs?  I'll have to look that up.  As far as snootiness....I could see that.  Snootiness is usually tied more to ignorance though.  And also maybe those associated with the horse world who don't actually ride.  You know, the horse show moms, the sporting stable owners, etc. The riders themselves are generally pretty accessible.  Probably because there's no animal on earth that can make ya more humble than a horse.   Lol!



Best in Show?


----------



## prepster

pursecrzy said:


> Best in Show?



That's it!


----------



## Mindi B

DH and I are a nutty old couple who talk to our two mixed breed dogs as if they understand us and make up fascinating pretend lives for each canine.  (I.e., did y'all know that Henry is the star of his own black and white sit-com, a la "Leave it to Beaver"?  It has a theme song and everything.)  Given our eccentricities, I shouldn't throw stones at the horsey people of my youth.  They just weren't very welcoming to me.  But then, I can be annoying, so there's that.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> DH and I are a nutty old couple who talk to our two mixed breed dogs as if they understand us and make up fascinating pretend lives for each canine.  (I.e., did y'all know that Henry is the star of his own black and white sit-com, a la "Leave it to Beaver"?  It has a theme song and everything.)  Given our eccentricities, I shouldn't throw stones at the horsey people of my youth.  They just weren't very welcoming to me.  But then, I can be annoying, so there's that.



Lolol!  At least your DH participates.  Mine just shakes his head.  I talk to the dog, he "talks" back in his own voice.  With a German accent of course, as he is a German Shepherd.  "We" have entire conversations about all kinds of things.  It wasn't until I met DH and his family that I realized that "normal" people do not create voices for every animal they come in contact with.


----------



## ck21

We don't have voices for the dog, but we do ask her to deliver certain messages to others in the house.  Especially when said others are pretending not to listen.


----------



## Mindi B

prepster said:


> Lolol!  At least your DH participates.  Mine just shakes his head.  I talk to the dog, he "talks" back in his own voice.  With a German accent of course, as he is a German Shepherd.  "We" have entire conversations about all kinds of things.  It wasn't until I met DH and his family that I realized that "normal" people do not create voices for every animal they come in contact with.



I beg to differ.  Not only do normal people create voices for their animals (and sometimes for handbags, cars, coffee makers, etc., as well), they create entire fictitious sit-coms about them, as previously stated.  Okay, maybe "normal" is the wrong word.  How about creatives?  Imaginatives?  Really fun types? 
In my case my DH's family is lovely, but very down-to-earth.  Not whimsical at all.  So initially DH was tolerant of my relentless whimsy, but a bit bewildered by it.  30 years down the road, I've beaten whimsy into the poor man and he's in it as deeply as I am.  Thus we march proudly forward toward our deeply eccentric old age.


----------



## lulilu

GD1 takes riding lessons.  I can't imagine just watching her ride off down a trail.  They are in a ring with multiple instructors.  I am sure littleOB is tough enough to get over it.  Although exDH took DD1 for flying lessons -- scared her so much so that she wouldn't go back after a couple of lessons.


----------



## pursecrzy

I think DH is going to ban me from buying any more dog toys for Miss P.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I absolutely believe that my dog understands everything I say, there is no doubt he is fluent in English; he just is not so good at the speaking part, but he gets his point across. Is that considered nutty? You gonna look in these eyes and tell me that he is *not* posing and smiling for this photo DS2 took?


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, BBC, he's so handsome!


----------



## prepster

BBC said:


> I absolutely believe that my dog understands everything I say, there is no doubt he is fluent in English; he just is not so good at the speaking part, but he gets his point across. Is that considered nutty? You gonna look in these eyes and tell me that he is *not* posing and smiling for this photo DS2 took?
> 
> View attachment 3613154



That is one ornery pooch with a great sense of humor.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> Oh, BBC, he's so handsome!





prepster said:


> That is one ornery pooch with a great sense of humor.



Love my Charlie [emoji177][emoji190][emoji177] Thanks. He is very handsome, sweet and smart. We adopted him at age 3 1/2 from a shelter and I feel spoiled having such a great fuzzy person in my life. For the record, we were told he is a "terrier mix" (haha) when I had his DNA tested it came back 50% miniature pinscher, 50% boxer [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## Mindi B

I keep meaning to get a DNA test kit for Henry and Olive; I'd love to know what they are made of.  With Henry, I'm not 100% sure he's even a dog.  Which test kit brand did you use, BBC?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> I keep meaning to get a DNA test kit for Henry and Olive; I'd love to know what they are made of.  With Henry, I'm not 100% sure he's even a dog.  Which test kit brand did you use, BBC?



Hahaha you mean Henry is part human? I'm sure Charlie is, even if it's not in his DNA. 

I had it done at the Vet. They used Royal Canin. I received via email a comprehensive report on his genetics. I think it cost $75.


----------



## Mindi B

I'll have to look into that!  I would be more confident if my vet did the swab.  Actually, with Henry, we're thinking part moose.  Chihuahua crossed with moose.  Moosewawa.


----------



## ouija board

BBC, what a great photo! Terrier mix, lol.


----------



## Mindi B

I think that's the default answer for adopted mutts, OB.  We were told the same about both Olive and Henry.  When in doubt, cite "terrier mix"!


----------



## chaneljewel

BBC said:


> I absolutely believe that my dog understands everything I say, there is no doubt he is fluent in English; he just is not so good at the speaking part, but he gets his point across. Is that considered nutty? You gonna look in these eyes and tell me that he is *not* posing and smiling for this photo DS2 took?
> 
> View attachment 3613154


He's definitely posing, BBC!!   Even with the sideways glance!!  Like it's his best side.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Beautiful dog!!! I think he's smiling too!


----------



## lulilu

BBC, your dog reminds me of the old cartoon, Scooby Doo.  So cute.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> I'll have to look into that!  I would be more confident if my vet did the swab.  Actually, with Henry, we're thinking part moose.  Chihuahua crossed with moose.  Moosewawa.





ouija board said:


> BBC, what a great photo! Terrier mix, lol.





Mindi B said:


> I think that's the default answer for adopted mutts, OB.  We were told the same about both Olive and Henry.  When in doubt, cite "terrier mix"!





chaneljewel said:


> He's definitely posing, BBC!!   Even with the sideways glance!!  Like it's his best side.





etoupebirkin said:


> Beautiful dog!!! I think he's smiling too!





lulilu said:


> BBC, your dog reminds me of the old cartoon, Scooby Doo.  So cute.



Hahaha yes, Scooby Doo (or Scrappy Doo, 'cause he's shorter). I swear he understands me, I tell him things and he always responds  appropriately. DS2 takes great pictures of him and of course he knows how to pose and smile. Im glad it's not just crazy me who thinks so!

And yes about the terrier mix! Aren't they all??? [emoji38]

Wow, a Moosewawa??!? That's scarier than min pin/boxer! [emoji51][emoji38] have your vet do the swab - and let us know the results!!!


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> I absolutely believe that my dog understands everything I say, there is no doubt he is fluent in English; he just is not so good at the speaking part, but he gets his point across. Is that considered nutty? You gonna look in these eyes and tell me that he is *not* posing and smiling for this photo DS2 took?
> 
> View attachment 3613154


This is a look that is saying "yes I know how handsome I am, would you please hurry up and take the da*mn picture so I can get back to my bone."


----------



## Notorious Pink

gracekelly said:


> This is a look that is saying "yes I know how handsome I am, would you please hurry up and take the da*mn picture so I can get back to my bone."



Probably, because that's pretty much what I get from his non-furry brothers!


----------



## Mindi B

BBC, I'm no child care expert, but I think you really shouldn't feed your sons bones. . . .


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> BBC, I'm no child care expert, but I think you really shouldn't feed your sons bones. . . .



Oh ha ha ha!!!!! Only if there is a steak attached. [emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## Mindi B

I know, I know.  I couldn't resist, but I shoulda.
I had Miss Olive and Master Henry at the vet today for some routine stuff.  They both shrieked the house down: "NOOOOOO! Don't clip my nails!" "AIEEEEEEEE! You're touching my tail!"  Those kids embarrass me soooo much.


----------



## ouija board

Ah, the indignity of going to the vet! It's a good thing dogs and cats don't speak English. I'm pretty sure I've had some expletives thrown my way as they walk out the door! No stinkin' Milkbone treat will make up for a thermometer up the you know what. Hope they both got good reports!


----------



## Mindi B

Miss O had her stitches out and is doing great; HenHen had a standard N & A.  Talk about ignominious!  Poor little guy.

ETA:  It is my opinion that Olive swears like a longshoreman.  Where she picks it up is anybody's guess.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Miss O had her stitches out and is doing great; HenHen had a standard N & A.  Talk about ignominious!  Poor little guy.
> 
> ETA:  It is my opinion that Olive swears like a longshoreman.  Where she picks it up is anybody's guess.



Where is that smilie? The hear, speak and see no evil?


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> What has always fascinated me is that there is almost never a middle ground, or a "kinda like them" with horses.  Either people are inexplicably wildly, madly, cuckoo for horses (like me) or want nothing to do with them--as if "Horse Crazy" is coded into the DNA.  I don't remember ever not being passionate about horses, but there's no good reason.  I was born into a family of sailors, none of whom see any point whatsoever in an animal that you can't put on a boat.  I feel sorry to hear of disastrous riding incidents as some of you have described.  It is scary to fall off or not know why the horse is doing what he's doing.  Trail riding barns should do a much better job of screening horses and beginners, as well as giving everyone some basic guidance for steering and executing what is called an "emergency stop."  After both training horses and teaching riding lessons, I can tell you though that horses (lol, like most animals) are way easier to train than people.  They take to training quickly when their owners take time to do it.  Unfortunately some of the people that own these business are not very helpful to their animals or their customers.


Well said!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> I know, I know.  I couldn't resist, but I shoulda.
> I had Miss Olive and Master Henry at the vet today for some routine stuff.  They both shrieked the house down: "NOOOOOO! Don't clip my nails!" "AIEEEEEEEE! You're touching my tail!"  Those kids embarrass me soooo much.





ouija board said:


> Ah, the indignity of going to the vet! It's a good thing dogs and cats don't speak English. I'm pretty sure I've had some expletives thrown my way as they walk out the door! No stinkin' Milkbone treat will make up for a thermometer up the you know what. Hope they both got good reports!





Mindi B said:


> Miss O had her stitches out and is doing great; HenHen had a standard N & A.  Talk about ignominious!  Poor little guy.
> 
> ETA:  It is my opinion that Olive swears like a longshoreman.  Where she picks it up is anybody's guess.



I'm glad all is well, though. Would love to know what Olive is saying. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] 

Charlie is ridiculous, though - he even likes the vet! He spends the whole time wagging his tail and kissing all the people and trying so hard to please (and trying to mark his territory everywhere [emoji51]). The only thing I cannot understand is the car ride - he happily jumps in every time, but after about five minutes in he spends the rest of the drive just whining. It's never a problem getting him in or out. Maybe he gets car sick? Or he's just impatient to get there???


----------



## pursecrzy

MissP HATES getting into the car. She's fine once she's in and is good about jumping out.


----------



## prepster

I'm having lunch today with a friend, and I am sorry to say, I am dreading it!  Aaaaarrgh.  It is so hard for me to keep my equilibrium around her, I've almost stopped seeing her.  Our friendship has a long history (we met at H!) so I feel loyal, but golly she has become such a b****.  She has absolutely everything to be happy about, and yet nothing seems to please her.  I wonder if I still see her because she's a sort of cautionary tale...what one can become if one allows oneself to stop appreciating life.  I'm going to go make an appointment for a calming facial afterwards.  Or go see my SA and buy a new scarf.


----------



## Mindi B

Good luck, prepster.  Perhaps it will increase your patience with her to remember that she is probably very emotionally unhappy.  Not that that gives anyone the right to be a miserable bish, but often those folks are also the most troubled.  Let us know if you choose retail therapy!


----------



## Mindi B

By the way, your opinion is still lodged in my pants.  Do you think dry cleaning might help?


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Good luck, prepster.  Perhaps it will increase your patience with her to remember that she is probably very emotionally unhappy.  Not that that gives anyone the right to be a miserable bish, but often those folks are also the most troubled.  Let us know if you choose retail therapy!



Lol!  Thanks and I think you're right!  It's good practice.  It's easy to think I'm kind, patient and loving when I'm around kind, patient, loving people.  The trick is can I do it when people aren't nice?  Harder.  Years ago, I read something in a book by Wayne Dyer that stuck with me.  He said something about oranges, how when you squeeze an orange, what comes out isn't apple juice, it's orange juice.  What comes out when people are "squeezed" or pressured is what's inside.  Your outside words and actions are the same stuff as what you're made of.  (And you change your life by changing what's inside.)

He didn't specifically mention the life affirming benefits of getting a Cocoa-Bliss facial or H Mousseline scarf, but I'm sure that was implied.


----------



## ck21

Good morning from Disney!  It's 4am, I have coffee in hand and am waiting for the start of the 10k.  Half tomorrow!  
Our hot cars did the kids race yesterday--2nd place.  He was so excited and so was I!


----------



## Mindi B

ck, run fast, run safe, and give Hot Cars a HUGE hug from his proud Chat aunties!  What an awesome performance!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ck21 said:


> Good morning from Disney!  It's 4am, I have coffee in hand and am waiting for the start of the 10k.  Half tomorrow!
> Our hot cars did the kids race yesterday--2nd place.  He was so excited and so was I!



Wow, that's incredible! Congratulations to him!!! [emoji92][emoji125][emoji92]


----------



## lulilu

Sounds like you are having a great time, CK!

I have been fighting a respiratory thing for weeks.  On my second round of meds and the steroids are making me crazy.  But I need them to help my asthma.  I am missing all this nice weather we've been having.


----------



## Notorious Pink

lulilu said:


> Sounds like you are having a great time, CK!
> 
> I have been fighting a respiratory thing for weeks.  On my second round of meds and the steroids are making me crazy.  But I need them to help my asthma.  I am missing all this nice weather we've been having.



Lulilu I am soooo sorry. I do know exactly what you are going through. DS1 has it too. He has been in bed all week. He gets reactive airway disease and just coughs and coughs, plus he had a fever for several days too. When I say he never gets a fever, I mean he is 13 and this is the second time ever (the first time he had the flu AND strep). He has been in all week. I make him sit in the shower with some drops of eucalyptus oil steaming at him. Plus his inhaler and a large humidifier. 

There is one thing I would recommend that you try throughout the year. It has helped prevent bad episodes in the past (he never gets bad when we have this going, and I'm a bit upset with him for forgetting to do it regularly). Try thieves oil in a room atomizer (the kind you plug in). Keep it going in your house. It does help!!! 

Please keep us posted. I hope you heal up soon.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Proof that I have spent way too much time cooped up in the house all week with TPF and the news:

I dreamed last night that I was standing in a hallway with our President and I noted that under his suit jacket he was wearing a CSGM of the purple Raconte-Moi Le Cheval. And of course I started discussing it with him, telling him how rare it was, how good the H cashmere was back then, etc.

!!!!!


----------



## pursecrzy

Small dog available to a good home. Hell, even a not so good home.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, my, pursey, what happened?


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu, so sorry you're sick, and BBC, so sorry your son is sick.  Hope the rest and meds hurry up and do their jobs!  Sending cyber-hugs!


----------



## Mindi B

pursey, there's a box on my front porch with air holes cut into it.  Is that Miss P?


----------



## Notorious Pink

pursecrzy said:


> Small dog available to a good home. Hell, even a not so good home.



What happened?


----------



## Mindi B

She's left us hanging, BBC!  Hope it's only something annoying, not something "serious."  Dogs, ya know?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> She's left us hanging, BBC!  Hope it's only something annoying, not something "serious."  Dogs, ya know?



Oh, I do. Before Charlie we had two Bullmastiffs. One was purebred and absolutely the dumbest dog ever. Sweet, but absolutely nothing going on upstairs. It's amazing what he would eat.  A spigot. Half a raccoon. My deck.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> lulilu, so sorry you're sick, and BBC, so sorry your son is sick.  Hope the rest and meds hurry up and do their jobs!  Sending cyber-hugs!



It's 12:15 and he's still sleeping. This week he's lost five pounds and grown an inch. Not my genes, why could this never happen to me???


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Oh, my, pursey, what happened?





Mindi B said:


> She's left us hanging, BBC!  Hope it's only something annoying, not something "serious."  Dogs, ya know?



Sorry! 

MissP chewed some shoes. Did she pick DH's? Nope. Went straight for the Chanel. 
She's never even showed any interest in shoes before. 

I told DH he owes me a new pair. 

Had to take her to a vet appt. Unrelated. She did really well at her exam and booster shots. Probably sated with Italian leather.


----------



## Mindi B

Awww, darn it.  Miss P, poorly played, madam!  pursey, try to see this as either a deep love for your particular scent, or a really good fashion sense, or both.  Glad it was nothing that would cause her serious trouble, but so sorry it was a designer chew toy.  Dogs.
Sated with Italian leather!


----------



## pursecrzy

Seriously! Not the Uggs, not Tods, had to be Chanel. She also had a pair of Lanvins lined up to snack on next. 

Fortunately they were sale shoes. One scarf unit, not two to put it in H terms


----------



## lulilu

Thanks for the good health thoughts guys.  It's getting old.  Every time I think I am feeling a bit better, I go downhill again.  BBC, I will try your suggestions.

Pursey, so sorry about the shoes!  After 5 dogs, I have never lost a shoe.  Moosie chewed when he was an only dog -- he like wood.  Like the corners of my kitchen cabinets and dining room buffet.  Once Rocky got here, they kept each other out of most trouble.  Emily, however, chews large holes in cloth when she is anxious.  When I first brought her home, I put her in the car after the initial vet visit and threw my French winter parka in the back seat.  I turned around in no more than 5 minutes, and it looked like Swiss cheese.  She takes big bites out of down comforters too.  New ones are a favorite.  She has her own blankie and usually sticks to shredding it, but you can't tell.  Good thing we love them.  I miss that jacket though.  It was a great commuter jacket in NY.


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu, that is so frustrating.  Do your docs have any idea why this thing is hanging on so long?
Re chewy dogs (er, dogs who chew), Miss Olive was, as in most things, The Best Dog Evah.  Never put a tooth on anything except her food or a toy, ever.  Master Henry destroyed or ingested (or first destroyed, then ingested) anything within his reach (fortunately, puppy Henry was only about 5 inches tall).  He hasn't done it in years, thank goodness, but oh my, he was a handful.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Lulilu, I hope you are on the mend!!!

Pursey, If it makes you feel any better, Rocket has destroyed at least a birkin unit in clothing when he claws up my clothes to get away from the cleaning lady. Just this past month I saw he put a hole in a pale pink leather moto jacket. I think I paid $300-$400 for it. Sometimes, I just want to throttle that boy. Thank goodness he hasn't gotten to my suede and leather couture Hermes jacket. Not sure I could control myself with that one. Rocket also likes clawing an oriental rug. Again luckily not the rugs I brought back from Tibet.


----------



## Mindi B

Remind me why we love these furballs again?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Tell me about it Mindi.

So today, I came up with a new exercise. I call it the Siamese Squat. I hold one of my fur balls in my arms, get myself in position (glutes, abs, shoulders, etc.) and squat and back up again. Rosie seemed to enjoy it. Rocket not so much.

By the way, I am up to squatting with 40 lbs, three sets of 10 reps and deadlifting 105 lbs, three sets of ten —and a picture to prove it.

I am seeing a nutritionist too. Every two weeks we are tackling a bad habit. So the 1st two weeks I committed to eating three servings of vegetables a day, the next two weeks it was drinking more water (60 oz a day). This past two weeks I committed to only 4 alcoholic beverages a week. Next Monday I go after the big Kahuna, my processed sugar habit. I can't not have sugar in my diet. I have tried that and can do it for limited amounts of time ( a couple of months), however, once I have sugar again I am like a maniac and can't stop myself. So that's not the answer. The key is balance. And what is attainable. My office has candy every day out in the lunch room. Even though they are minis, I'll pick up two or three most times.

I am also having a big stressful week at work next week. Chat vibes would be appreciated.


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## pursecrzy

lulilu said:


> Thanks for the good health thoughts guys.  It's getting old.  Every time I think I am feeling a bit better, I go downhill again.  BBC, I will try your suggestions.
> 
> Pursey, so sorry about the shoes!  After 5 dogs, I have never lost a shoe.  Moosie chewed when he was an only dog -- he like wood.  Like the corners of my kitchen cabinets and dining room buffet.  Once Rocky got here, they kept each other out of most trouble.  Emily, however, chews large holes in cloth when she is anxious.  When I first brought her home, I put her in the car after the initial vet visit and threw my French winter parka in the back seat.  I turned around in no more than 5 minutes, and it looked like Swiss cheese.  She takes big bites out of down comforters too.  New ones are a favorite.  She has her own blankie and usually sticks to shredding it, but you can't tell.  Good thing we love them.  I miss that jacket though.  It was a great commuter jacket in NY.



Thanks lulilu and sorry to hear about your parka.



etoupebirkin said:


> Lulilu, I hope you are on the mend!!!
> 
> Pursey, If it makes you feel any better, Rocket has destroyed at least a birkin unit in clothing when he claws up my clothes to get away from the cleaning lady. Just this past month I saw he put a hole in a pale pink leather moto jacket. I think I paid $300-$400 for it. Sometimes, I just want to throttle that boy. Thank goodness he hasn't gotten to my suede and leather couture Hermes jacket. Not sure I could control myself with that one. Rocket also likes clawing an oriental rug. Again luckily not the rugs I brought back from Tibet.



Ugh, EB. 

I'm chalking this up to MissP being out of sorts because DH has been away for a few nights and her routines have been disrupted.


----------



## Notorious Pink

lulilu said:


> Thanks for the good health thoughts guys.  It's getting old.  Every time I think I am feeling a bit better, I go downhill again.  BBC, I will try your suggestions.



Thinking of you and hoping you're feeling well. I think I need to take my own suggestions because now I'm feeling crummy, too. It's 5 am here and every time I lay down I start coughing. Argh!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, no, BBC, the creeping crud has gotten you, too?  Rest and drink fluids and try to head this thing off, please!


----------



## lulilu

Ah, BBC!  I assume you are sleeping propped up on pillows?  That helps me.  My doc says it's going around.  And hard to get over.

Amazing, EB!  You are shaming me, with the exercise and nutrition.  Sugar is the worst for me as well.  (Plus your feet in socks while lifting makes me nervous, lol)


----------



## Mindi B

I know, lulilu!  EB is intimidating (unintentionally)--once she's after something, do NOT get in her way!  I try to see her as motivation instead of humiliation. . . but it's much easier to sit on the couch feeling badly about myself than to go lift weights. . . . 
Are you feeling any better today?


----------



## ck21

13.1 is done!  

Vibes to the chatsters  fighting the crud!


----------



## ck21

Hot cars!


----------



## Mindi B

ck, congratulations, and man, is Hot Cars ever handsome.  I so enjoy seeing his smiling face!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, I DON'T mean to intimidate anyone. It's just that I have no other choice. I have to get strong and lose weight or replace my knees. It's just that simple. So, if I can get off my rear end, anyone can. I also am investing about a Birkin unit  per year on a personal trainer and nutritionist and it's worth every penny.

CK, Congrats to you and Mr. Hot Cars.

Lulilu/BBC, please rest up and feel better! Also regarding the stocking feet, I need to be flat footed when doing deadlifts. I have special Squat shoes for when I do squats. I did talk about the lack of shoes when deadlifting with my trainer. He said, unless I had on steel tipped boots, shoes would not help much!

Last, the coffee I brought home from Vietnam was made into an article by Gene Weingarten in the Washington Post today.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...87d6e6a3e7c_story.html?utm_term=.c12246ab1633


----------



## Mindi B

Of course you don't, EB!  I was kidding about that part.  And I understand the stakes the require you to get strong.  But I DO admire your determination, and let's face it, some folks would get the medical news you got and curl into a ball and whimper.  You face it head-on!  I think that's awesome.


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Of course you don't, EB!  I was kidding about that part.  And I understand the stakes the require you to get strong.  But I DO admire your determination, and let's face it, some folks would get the medical news you got and curl into a ball and whimper.  You face it head-on!  I think that's awesome.



I agree, EB!  You are a powerful force!


----------



## pursecrzy

DH is home!


----------



## Mindi B

.


----------



## chaneljewel

lulilu said:


> Sounds like you are having a great time, CK!
> 
> I have been fighting a respiratory thing for weeks.  On my second round of meds and the steroids are making me crazy.  But I need them to help my asthma.  I am missing all this nice weather we've been having.



So sorry lulilu.  Steroids make me crazy too but so necessary for your healing.  Take care...rest as much as you can. Hugs!!


----------



## chaneljewel

ck21 said:


> Hot cars!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3617064


Love this picture!


----------



## chaneljewel

Oh my pursey.   I'd be upset with my furry kid chewing up my Chanel shoes. I do think they do it for attention, like a kid.   Very annoying!!

Get well wishes to everyone who's sick.  I empathize as it took a month to get rid of my pneumonia and the cough was relentless.  Drink lots of liquids and rest as much as you can.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Thanks for the good thoughts. Hope you're holding up, Lulilu. DS1s cough better today but he has a horrendous headache. I'm thinking maybe a sinus infection? Nothing seems to help - Tylenol, Advil, aleve, none ever work for him. Plus he's getting behind in his schoolwork. DH and I are both under the weather, too. Ugh, it's a mess! Fortunately DS2 is ok.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Nope, not better. DS1 has pneumonia. I feel like I may be joining him soon. [emoji20][emoji20]


----------



## Mindi B

Well, phooey on THAT, BBC.  At least now he can start some targeted antibiotics, yes?  So sorry your family is having to deal with this.


----------



## marietouchet

BBC said:


> Nope, not better. DS1 has pneumonia. I feel like I may be joining him soon. [emoji20][emoji20]



Sending good vibes to you , feel better soon !


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> Well, phooey on THAT, BBC.  At least now he can start some targeted antibiotics, yes?  So sorry your family is having to deal with this.





marietouchet said:


> Sending good vibes to you , feel better soon !



Thanks so much. This really stinks. Jack has had to miss a lot of things already and is getting behind in his schoolwork. He has a callback for the lead in his play tomorrow and of course he won't be able to go. He is on two antibiotics and his inhaler. Only a few days before he got sick we adopted a hamster and this poor little fuzzball is alone much of the day now because we don't want to get the Hammy sick so Jack has been staying in our loft (aka "exile"). We try to go In to visit a few times a day and Jack has to pick him up every day so Hammy gets/stays used to it. I also keep lights and tv on as it would usually be. 

At least we are watching some very good movies and coughing together. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## lulilu

So sorry to hear this BBC!  This thing seems to drag on and on.  I am cautiously optmistic about my congestion receding a bit.  Feel better.


----------



## pursecrzy

Hope everyone feels better soon!


----------



## etoupebirkin

BBC, I hope your family is on the mend!!!


----------



## csshopper

eb, in filling out a Customs Declaration, does this get listed as weasel poop or coffee? Inquiring minds want to know.  Loved the column.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...87d6e6a3e7c_story.html?utm_term=.c12246ab1633

You are AWESOME in the gym, not just the weight, but the # of reps/sets.


----------



## etoile de mer

@BBC, so sorry you and your family are not feeling well! I've had pneumonia several times, and now am super vigilant when anything tries to settle in my chest! Always challenging, because it requires lots of self care, when feeling rotten. Here are some things we do, maybe one or more will be helpful for you!

Sit over a big pot of just boiled water, to which you've added (if you have it) a few drops of eucalyptus essential oil.  With a towel, make a tent over your head and the pot of water. Breathe deeply over the pot for 5-10 min. Sounds simple, but it really helps!

We have a power nasal irrigator called a Hydro Pulse which is tremendously helpful. Using it at first sign of a cold or sore throat, and throughout keeps things moving out. So much easier and more effective than a neti pot.

We have a infared sauna at home. We routinely use this anyway, but more so when sick (as long as no fever is present). Do you have access to a sauna?

Lots and lots of hot liquids, and eat soupy, warm foods. Cold drinks and foods are congesting.

Have you ever had the Master Cleanse drink? It's very effective for moving out congestion! This is how we make it when we have head and chest colds: Juice of one lemon, 1T of honey, and 1/8 tsp of ground cayenne pepper, 2 c water. You can have it several times a day. It's spicy, but doesn't linger long. I mention this, as I'm not a fan of spicy food, but don't mind this. If you like spicy foods, you could use more cayenne.

And lastly, we see our acupuncturist for help with chest colds, as she does "cupping" on our backs. I know acupuncture is not everyone's cup of tea, but we find it very effective!

Sending best wishes, hoping you all feel better soon!


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoile de mer said:


> @BBC, so sorry you and your family are not feeling well! I've had pneumonia several times, and now am super vigilant when anything tries to settle in my chest! Always challenging, because it requires lots of self care, when feeling rotten. Here are some things we do, maybe one or more will be helpful for you!
> 
> Sit over a big pot of just boiled water, to which you've added (if you have it) a few drops of eucalyptus essential oil.  With a towel, make a tent over your head and the pot of water. Breathe deeply over the pot for 5-10 min. Sounds simple, but it really helps!
> 
> We have a power nasal irrigator called a Hydro Pulse which is tremendously helpful. Using it at first sign of a cold or sore throat, and throughout keeps things moving out. So much easier and more effective than a neti pot.
> 
> We have a infared sauna at home. We routinely use this anyway, but more so when sick (as long as no fever is present). Do you have access to a sauna?
> 
> Lots and lots of hot liquids, and eat soupy, warm foods. Cold drinks and foods are congesting.
> 
> Have you ever had the Master Cleanse drink? It's very effective for moving out congestion! This is how we make it when we have head and chest colds: Juice of one lemon, 1T of honey, and 1/8 tsp of ground cayenne pepper, 2 c water. You can have it several times a day. It's spicy, but doesn't linger long. I mention this, as I'm not a fan of spicy food, but don't mind this. If you like spicy foods, you could use more cayenne.
> 
> And lastly, we see our acupuncturist for help with chest colds, as she does "cupping" on our backs. I know acupuncture is not everyone's cup of tea, but we find it very effective!
> 
> Sending best wishes, hoping you all feel better soon!



Etoupe, thank you so much for your suggestions! [emoji8][emoji254][emoji92] 

Because DS1 is a singer (and he gets reactive airway), I do a few of these things - we have the eucalyptus oil (works great in the shower too [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]) Unfortunately no sauna, I would love to have one. Our shower is large enough to serve as a wet sauna so we make him sit on the bench in there and steam his lungs....and on the plus side, a little soap and he's clean, too. [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41] That's a two-fer, IMO. [emoji736][emoji736]

I do a variation on the drink using hot water and Apple Cider Vinegar instead of cayenne, and I vary the other stuff for taste so that when he drinks it it comes across as a hot lemonade. 

We usually use theives oil in an atomizer, too, but it didn't seem to work this time, and I'm thinking we have had the bottle for at year a year so maybe it has lost its efficacy. Also, we have two separate humidifiers (room and personal) but I don't think it made a difference this time.

I tried acupuncture once for about three minutes [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51] and I admit to a childish fear of nasal flushing or anything like that. I know I should, I have to get over that, but [emoji848]

We are trying our best with the liquids and soups and juices. He is eating, just not enough. He has lost a lot of weight and I keep telling him he has to put it back on with actual food, not junk, but he is tired of soup, so he did eat a pastry earlier from our friend's bakery. I'm so glad my mom lives with is so she is able to help! I get to take myself to the doctor tomorrow. [emoji1374]

Again, thanks so much! I welcome any and all suggestions!


----------



## etoupebirkin

csshopper said:


> eb, in filling out a Customs Declaration, does this get listed as weasel poop or coffee? Inquiring minds want to know.  Loved the column.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...87d6e6a3e7c_story.html?utm_term=.c12246ab1633
> 
> You are AWESOME in the gym, not just the weight, but the # of reps/sets.


I just listed coffee!!! Glad you liked the story!


----------



## Mindi B

Sending vibes for improved health in the BBC household!


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> I just listed coffee!!! Glad you liked the story!



That was great! I enjoyed it, too. [emoji41]


----------



## Mindi B

I am going to be a party pooper (pun intended), so please forgive me, but the civet cats (and, presumably, weasels) who are used to, er. "process" these coffee beans live in tiny cages and have abysmal lives.  It is absolutely, positively none of my business, but I urge folks to think twice before purchasing this type of coffee.  Of course, everybody gets to decide for themselves and I wear leather and I'll climb off the soapbox now.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> Sending vibes for improved health in the BBC household!



Thank you Mindi!!! I personally am feeling a bit less cr*ppy today. I dont care what anyone says, that DayQuil is pretty strong stuff. The real test is when Jack wakes up. He's just gotta start healing, and he can't lose any more weight. [emoji1374][emoji1374][emoji1374]


----------



## Mindi B

What is it about pneumonia that causes the body to shed weight?  My mom tells me that the thinnest she's ever been was when she had pneumonia.  She remembers it with a bit of fondness, actually.  
Jack, eat!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> What is it about pneumonia that causes the body to shed weight?  My mom tells me that the thinnest she's ever been was when she had pneumonia.  She remembers it with a bit of fondness, actually.
> Jack, eat!



Thank you!!!! 

Haha about your mom.....I totally get that! The trick is that he has to be awake to eat. I guess the body works so hard fighting the bug (or maybe pneumonia just burns a lot of calories?). Hoping for a turnaround today but he probably won't be up for a while yet. 

My mom just totally made fun of me. I was showing her pictures on TPF, and she noticed that I always cover my face when I post. I said it was so no one would recognize me. She burst out laughing - "no one is going to recognize you with your hair? Seriously??" She does have a point. Guess it's time to break out the face tune......


----------



## Mindi B

That is so sweet, lovelylady!


----------



## etoupebirkin

If it only was that easy...


----------



## Mindi B

Eeeebs, wasn't your St. Jude gala last night?  How did it go?


----------



## etoile de mer

@BBC so glad to hear you're feeling a bit better today. And sending best wishes to your son for a speedy recovery. I've noticed the same with weight loss and pneumonia. I think it's a combo of lack of appetite, and the body working so hard to get well. It must just take so much energy to heal! If he'll drink them, I especially like protein drink smoothies when recovering. I just make sure to drink them at room temp versus icy cold. Nutrient dense, and yummy. As he recovers, he'll gain the weight back.  Interesting about the Thieves oil. I've been learning about natural healing for the past thirty years, and the first I heard of it was a month ago! And then you just noted using it, too! I like the idea of using it in a humidifier.


----------



## Notorious Pink

lovelylady812 said:


> My poor mother has no idea how hard it is to purchase a Birkin.
> I just got this random text from her asking if I want one?
> I love her confidence.



THIS is sweet. And funny! Hey, you never know, mom could get lucky. [emoji1360][emoji108]


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoile de mer said:


> @BBC so glad to hear you're feeling a bit better today. And sending best wishes to your son for a speedy recovery. I've noticed the same with weight loss and pneumonia. I think it's a combo of lack of appetite, and the body working so hard to get well. It must just take so much energy to heal! If he'll drink them, I especially like protein drink smoothies when recovering. I just make sure to drink them at room temp versus icy cold. Nutrient dense, and yummy. As he recovers, he'll gain the weight back.  Interesting about the Thieves oil. I've been learning about natural healing for the past thirty years, and the first I heard of it was a month ago! And then you just noted using it, too! I like the idea of using it in a humidifier.



Thank you! 

The thieves oil comes from his friend's mom. It's a weird life my DS lives...well, anyway, his good friend* is a professional opera singer. They were doing a little show together and Jack had a horrendous cough, and the friend's mom invited him to stay over WITH the cough, assuring me that she'd fix it....and it worked like magic!

(* when they are not driving us nuts. It's a weird relationship.)

Eh, he's feeling well enough to choose what he wants to eat. He just requested a pizza....


----------



## etoile de mer

BBC said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The thieves oil comes from his friend's mom. It's a weird life my DS lives...well, anyway, his good friend* is a professional opera singer. They were doing a little show together and Jack had a horrendous cough, and the friend's mom invited him to stay over WITH the cough, assuring me that she'd fix it....and it worked like magic!
> 
> (* when they are not driving us nuts. It's a weird relationship.)
> 
> Eh, he's feeling well enough to choose what he wants to eat. He just requested a pizza....



That's very cute regarding the pizza request!  Good news, he has an appetite!

So funny his friend's mom wanted to heal his cough…and that it worked! The assistant at my doctor's office loves thieves oil, too. I'm getting a bottle!


----------



## Mindi B

Pizza request is definitely a good sign, and I personally believe that pizza is healing.


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoile de mer said:


> That's very cute regarding the pizza request!  Good news, he has an appetite!
> 
> So funny his friend's mom wanted to heal his cough…and that it worked! The assistant at my doctor's office loves thieves oil, too. I'm getting a bottle!





Mindi B said:


> Pizza request is definitely a good sign, and I personally believe that pizza is healing.



Yeah, today he's been starving [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360] eating pretty well and actually doing schoolwork. He has missed so many lessons and rehearsals, lots of catching up to do!

Yes, it was nice of the mom....Jack and his friend don't really compete. Their looks and voices are a lot different but we see them all the time because they have two of the same voice coaches. 

Pizza is DEFINITELY a healing food!!!


----------



## lulilu

Great news BBC!


----------



## Mindi B

Are you still moving in the healthy direction, lulilu?  Hope you are continuing to feel better.


----------



## lulilu

Thank you Mindi.  A bit each day, but last evening was bad.  I think when I am done with the meds, I will feel better.  They are killing my stomach and head.  And make me antsy.


----------



## Mindi B

Yeah, steroids are so valuable when needed, but they are certainly a mixed blessing.  I know I've said this before, but one of my doctors once told me, "Steroids are like fire: a good servant, but a bad master."  Do you know when you'll be off them?


----------



## etoile de mer

lulilu said:


> Thank you Mindi.  A bit each day, but last evening was bad.  I think when I am done with the meds, I will feel better.  They are killing my stomach and head.  And make me antsy.



You, too? So sorry to hear, *lulilu*! Best wishes for a speedy recovery from here on. My sympathies regarding the prescriptions.  I'm so sensitive, I have a hard time tolerating most. I tend to avoid them if there are any possible alternatives. But then am so thankful to have them when really needed!


----------



## lulilu

I should finish my meds on Friday.  Can't wait.  Thanks for the good thoughts.


----------



## chaneljewel

That is good news BBC!

Lulilu, I feel,for you to be on steroids.  They make me wired too.  The problem is you need to sleep and can't because it feels as if you could run a marathon, although your body wouldn't let you.   Hopefully you start feeling normal once you finish the meds and get them through your system. Try to get as much rest as you can.


----------



## lulilu

Chanel, you captured it perfectly!  Just add the ever-present headache.  I actually slept a bit better last night, which is really helping this morning.  Hope BBC and family are on the mend as well.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Glad you got some good sleep, Lulilu. Jack was doing better yesterday and though he's still sleeping I think he'll be much better today. Hoping hoping hoping! I'm about 85-90%, getting there!


----------



## ouija board

Sorry to hear that so many Chat peeps are sick! I myself ended up at the doctor on Tuesday with a blocked up ear due to allergies. They gave me a steroid shot in the derrière, which DD thought was just hilarious ("give her another shot, nurse!" I'm filing that one away for her next check up [emoji48]). The next day, I woke up with vertigo. Fun times. 

Sending get well vibes to all!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, ick, OB.  I have had experience with vertigo, and it is emphatically not fun.  Feel better soon.  And LOL at lil' OB, the stinker!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> Eeeebs, wasn't your St. Jude gala last night?  How did it go?


I just got word we raised $1,180,000.00 in the evening. That's double what the highest year raised. I knew when the Night was over, a huge amount was raised.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> I just got word we raised $1,180,000.00 in the evening. That's double what the highest year raised. I knew when the Night was over, a huge amount was raised.



EB, that's fantastic!  Congratulations to all involved!


----------



## gracekelly

I am so sorry to read about so much cold/flu/cough.  On the whole, we have been lucky out here this year. Maybe the rain is washing all the germs away?  I dread the thought of catching something.  Last year I spent the entire month of April sick with one of these things.  It was like being in  the twilight zone and missing a month of your life.   Staying  hydrated and hand washing helps.  Of course a sequester in one's home will always do the trick, though not terribly practical.


----------



## ouija board

etoupebirkin said:


> I just got word we raised $1,180,000.00 in the evening. That's double what the highest year raised. I knew when the Night was over, a huge amount was raised.



Fantastic!!!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Oh, ick, OB.  I have had experience with vertigo, and it is emphatically not fun.  Feel better soon.  And LOL at lil' OB, the stinker!



Stinker, indeed! While the doctor was examining me, she went through my purse and found my lipstick. I'm down half a tube of Chanel lipstick


----------



## Mindi B

OB, what did she do with half the tube?! Eat it?!


----------



## Genie27

Mindi B said:


> OB, what did she do with half the tube?! Eat it?!


OMG, I was thinking the same thing. This is OB Jr, not one of yours is it, Mindi?


----------



## Mindi B

I would not put it past Henry to eat a lipstick (metal tube included), but this is all lil' OB!


----------



## ouija board

I had a clown smilie in that post but it disappeared. That's what her mouth looked like!  Okay, maybe not half a tube, but it shortened noticeably!


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Well, Chanel lipstick is very, very nice. The little gal has good taste.


----------



## nicole0612

lovelylady812 said:


> And she did it!



Are you serious!!!
I guess a positive attitude goes a long way [emoji2]


----------



## nicole0612

lovelylady812 said:


> Yes I can't believe.



I was cracking up about your post earlier, but I guess your mom had the last laugh! What a funny story, and with a happy ending - a twist!


----------



## Mindi B

FABULOUS!


----------



## lulilu

That's how Moms roll.


----------



## Mindi B

That's it.  The next time my mom visits, I'm sending her in to Hermes!


----------



## pursecrzy

ouija board said:


> Stinker, indeed! While the doctor was examining me, she went through my purse and found my lipstick. I'm down half a tube of Chanel lipstick



At least it was just lipstick OB!

Still bitter about my shoes.


----------



## ouija board

pursecrzy said:


> At least it was just lipstick OB!
> 
> Still bitter about my shoes.



Oh yessss, chewed up Chanel shoes would've done me in! My dog chewed a lot of things in her lifetime, but thankfully, she stayed away from my shoes. Probably knew she couldn't beg forgiveness with cute puppy dog eyes for that one!


----------



## ck21

Back from vacation--drowning in work and laundry.  How can 7 days generate so many dirty clothes????

Having fun catching up here.  Thankfully Hot Cars is unlikely to get in to lipsticks!!


----------



## ouija board

That's the not so fun part of vacation...laundry! Welcome back!


----------



## Mindi B

Welcome back, ck!


----------



## lulilu

Hope you had a great time and great weather CK.


----------



## Mindi B

By the way, the post-vacay laundry thing?  Just wear one stinkin' outfit the entire time.  Problem solved.  You're welcome.


----------



## Notorious Pink

lovelylady812 said:


> And she did it!



Your mom rocks! I have to say, though - I kinda called it....[emoji6]

Thank goodness Jack is doing better. Went to the doctor this morning and his lungs are clear, thank goodness. [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322] And not a moment too soon, as GK said it's not always convenient to stay home and we are already back in the city at a voice lesson. Then this afternoon he has an audition (send booking vibes, please!)...and tomorrow is even busier. [emoji1374]


----------



## Mindi B

Vibes a-comin', BBC.  Go, Jack!  Are you feeling better, too?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> Vibes a-comin', BBC.  Go, Jack!  Are you feeling better, too?



Yes, much. Getting there! Tonight we are celebrating my younger sons birthday which means hibachi, a movie, and four 10/11 year olds sleeping over. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51] I need the strength!

Done with the lesson and the audition is at 3 downtown, so we are killing time. I rented a studio for $27/hr (best deal in NY!) and Jack is memorizing lines and catching up on his school work.


----------



## Mindi B

He must be a very mature and focused young man to work so hard for his dream.  And you're a loving mom to offer such support!
Happy Birthday to DS2, and I wish you strength and patience this evening!


----------



## 30gold

Oh my, she really did get you a bag!  Congratulations.  It's a winner!


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> By the way, the post-vacay laundry thing?  Just wear one stinkin' outfit the entire time.  Problem solved.  You're welcome.



Ha!  What fun is that?  Half the fun of vacation is cute warm-weather outfits!

Funny thing--I've done four loads of laundry today and ran out of room on the drying rack.  Occasionally I hang an item or two on our patio furniture to dry in the fresh air.  I tried that today and they froze solid!


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Of course you're right, and I myself am SO not a minimalist packer!  I agree, planning outfits for a trip is part of the fun and anticipation.  Frozen clothes, huh?  Not quite what you were going for.


----------



## etoile de mer

BBC said:


> Yes, much. Getting there! Tonight we are celebrating my younger sons birthday which means hibachi, a movie, and four 10/11 year olds sleeping over. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51] I need the strength!
> 
> Done with the lesson and the audition is at 3 downtown, so we are killing time. I rented a studio for $27/hr (best deal in NY!) and Jack is memorizing lines and catching up on his school work.
> 
> View attachment 3622069



*BBC*, love this pic, it's just so sweet! Glad he's feeling better! Happy b-day to DS2, and best wishes regarding DS1's audition!


----------



## etoile de mer

ck21 said:


> Ha!  What fun is that?  Half the fun of vacation is cute warm-weather outfits!
> 
> Funny thing--I've done four loads of laundry today and ran out of room on the drying rack.  Occasionally I hang an item or two on our patio furniture to dry in the fresh air.  I tried that today and they froze solid!



I only experienced frozen laundry once, while visiting my Aunt in Vermont. She'd left some things on the line by mistake. As a 10 year old, the concept of frozen clothes was kind of fascinating to me!


----------



## lulilu

BBC, your devotion to your DSs is amazing.  You are tireless.  Good thoughts for the audition.


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoile de mer said:


> *BBC*, love this pic, it's just so sweet! Glad he's feeling better! Happy b-day to DS2, and best wishes regarding DS1's audition!





lulilu said:


> BBC, your devotion to your DSs is amazing.  You are tireless.  Good thoughts for the audition.



Thank you both so much. I try not to post much about it but it has been a huge part of his life (and therefore, mine too). Going through each stage of this, where right now he knows what he wants but the opportunities drop off like a cliff (zero Broadway roles once you hit 5' or your voice starts to change, many less roles on film/tv age 13-16, and then you're competing with young-looking adults, and that's after he joined SAG-AFTRA a few years ago where most of the commercials and a lot of tv & new media is non-union) it's training training training and we are lucky that his agent sends him on every role she gets that he would fit, because it's pilot season. [emoji322] But he does all the work and the prep and the training, and that's why she does. [emoji41] Of course, it's all the same kids he's up against, more or less, so they're all sort of in this together....and you can't avoid anyone!

My goal as a parent is to provide my children with whatever training and knowledge they need to pursue whatever careers they choose as adults. After that, it's up to them!


----------



## etoile de mer

BBC said:


> Thank you both so much. I try not to post much about it but it has been a huge part of his life (and therefore, mine too). Going through each stage of this, where right now he knows what he wants but the opportunities drop off like a cliff (zero Broadway roles once you hit 5' or your voice starts to change, many less roles on film/tv age 13-16, and then you're competing with young-looking adults, and that's after he joined SAG-AFTRA a few years ago where most of the commercials and a lot of tv & new media is non-union) it's training training training and we are lucky that his agent sends him on every role she gets that he would fit, because it's pilot season. [emoji322] But he does all the work and the prep and the training, and that's why she does. [emoji41] Of course, it's all the same kids he's up against, more or less, so they're all sort of in this together....and you can't avoid anyone!
> 
> My goal as a parent is to provide my children with whatever training and knowledge they need to pursue whatever careers they choose as adults. After that, it's up to them!



Wow, so much to deal with and think about! He's so lucky to have you with him on his path. What a wonderfully supportive mom you are!  And as you're posting this AM, you also survived DS2's sleepover!


----------



## Mindi B

Jack's pursuit is a very tough road, BBC, where luck plays a bigger role than seems fair.  But whatever happens, his willingness to put in the work--and his family's support--bodes well for his future.  
And etoile is right--you survived the sleepover!


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoile de mer said:


> Wow, so much to deal with and think about! He's so lucky to have you with him on his path. What a wonderfully supportive mom you are!  And as you're posting this AM, you also survived DS2's sleepover!



Yes!!! I did. So proud of myself. [emoji16] [emoji322][emoji1360][emoji108]



Mindi B said:


> Jack's pursuit is a very tough road, BBC, where luck plays a bigger role than seems fair.  But whatever happens, his willingness to put in the work--and his family's support--bodes well for his future.
> And etoile is right--you survived the sleepover!



Thank you, Mindi. [emoji8] A lot of the prep work includes building relationships that will help him down the road - the coaches who know people, the casting directors who personally request him, the names of people and places on his resume that have meaning. Luck definitely plays a big role but you can make some of your own luck, too. Working on skills is HUGE. I personally think he will wind up pursuing music (or theater) as an adult as opposed to film/TV, as his voice is developing well and he's starting to have the right sound and he will have a good look, but no need to choose now. He turned down his voice coach's offer to prepare him for The Voice because he doesn't feel ready, but in a few years after his voice finishes changing I can see it going that way.


----------



## Mindi B

COOL!


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> I just got word we raised $1,180,000.00 in the evening. That's double what the highest year raised. I knew when the Night was over, a huge amount was raised.



Did you have the auction again?  You should have let me know!


----------



## chaneljewel

That's so great!!


lovelylady812 said:


> And she did it![/QUOTE


----------



## Mindi B

As y'all know, I find fashion blog "Le Fashion" an endless source of inspiration.  As some of y'all know, I am a big fan of vocabulary and grammar and spelling--the correct sort--and I am sad to say that Le Fashion has now gotten itself on my bad side.  I give you the offending phrase: "In Paris, Kendall took queues from her possible boyfriend. . . "
Took QUEUES?  I understand English homonyms can be tricky, but this is not okay.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> As y'all know, I find fashion blog "Le Fashion" an endless source of inspiration.  As some of y'all know, I am a big fan of vocabulary and grammar and spelling--the correct sort--and I am sad to say that Le Fashion has now gotten itself on my bad side.  I give you the offending phrase: "In Paris, Kendall took queues from her possible boyfriend. . . "
> Took QUEUES?  I understand English homonyms can be tricky, but this is not okay.



Well, THAT'S a new one. I'm trying to figure out the context of this sentences, but clearly, he does not have several lines of people following him. [emoji107][emoji107][emoji107]


----------



## MSO13

aw poor Le Fashion, someone needs that millennial targeted editor software [emoji6]


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  I know you and Jack would understand, BBC, that one takes a CUE, not a queue.  There is no hope for our language, I fear.  Nobody reads enough to know what is right and wrong, and txting has ruined r spelling.

ETA:  Yes, I know this sort of post marks me as a crotchety old lady.  Also, you kids get off my lawn.


----------



## Mindi B

Ma bee I shud just aksept it and start riting fonetikly.


----------



## pursecrzy

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Mindi B

Yer most welkum.  And I shud hav sed fonetikLEE.  Itz harder than it luks!


----------



## pursecrzy

My head hurts trying to decipher that!


----------



## Mindi B

I know.  It's weird!  Er, weerd.  Nah, I'm going back to actual spelling.  Wrestling with phonetics AND spell check is just too much!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Yer most welkum.  And I shud hav sed fonetikLEE.  Itz harder than it luks!



My I's, they hert!! [emoji43] 

Can't figure out the how you take a queue from someone, but there have been many queues in my life that I'd gladly hand over to Kendall or anyone who wants them!

My grammar pet peeve online is "should of" or "could of." Just grates on my nerves for some reason. My high school education was hardly memorable, but the English teacher did her best to stamp good grammar in our heads. It must've worked because to this day, I can't even read children's books that are purposely written to sound like a five year old wrote it. Junie B. Jones books are banned from my household [emoji13]because I just feel dumber when I read them. 

So aside from terrible grammar, what was Le Fashion's tip of the day?


----------



## ouija board

BBC, I'm in awe of your son's talent, hard work,  and maturity!  He is a testament to your parenting. Fingers crossed for good news from his audition!


----------



## Mindi B

OB, I'm not entirely sure, but I think Le Fashion wanted me to be a 21-year-old super-rich supermodel swanning about Paris in a pair of stiletto heels, distressed jeans, a full length mink coat (seriously), and a fanny pack. --Oh, yeah!--I think the fanny pack was the point.  Apparently, they're back.  
I got sort of stuck on the queue thing.


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> As y'all know, I find fashion blog "Le Fashion" an endless source of inspiration.  As some of y'all know, I am a big fan of vocabulary and grammar and spelling--the correct sort--and I am sad to say that Le Fashion has now gotten itself on my bad side.  I give you the offending phrase: "In Paris, Kendall took queues from her possible boyfriend. . . "
> Took QUEUES?  I understand English homonyms can be tricky, but this is not okay.



…and yet, so disturbing. In your quest, you are a trooper to slog through it!


----------



## Mindi B

LOL, etoile.  Yeah, I'm courageous, pretty much.  I like to think I take the Le Fashion bullet for the rest of mah Peeps.


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> OB, I'm not entirely sure, but I think Le Fashion wanted me to be a 21-year-old super-rich supermodel swanning about Paris in a pair of stiletto heels, distressed jeans, a full length mink coat (seriously), and a fanny pack. --Oh, yeah!--I think the fanny pack was the point.  Apparently, they're back.
> I got sort of stuck on the queue thing.



Oh, geez, the fanny pack? The last time i wore one I was 21, and trekking all over Europe for 6 weeks, one summer. It felt like a necessary evil! Often worn with the gorgeous fanny pack, was my enormous backpack. All very glamorous!

ETA - I think I'll skip it this go round!


----------



## eagle1002us

lovelylady812 said:


> And she did it!


What color is it?  Beautiful bag.  Remind me of kraft, which is a fav color.


----------



## Notorious Pink

ouija board said:


> BBC, I'm in awe of your son's talent, hard work,  and maturity!  He is a testament to your parenting. Fingers crossed for good news from his audition!



Thanks so much, OB. [emoji8][emoji177] It's a lot of work. Weekly he has two voice coaches, dance coach, acting classes, rock band, guitar, drums (plays keys too) and show rehearsal, plus as-needed (or wanted) extra voice, audition prep with a coach, drop-in dance classes, the occasional one-day workshop....definitely measurable in Birkin units! THIS is why I'm ALWAYS here....because I'm usually sitting and waiting! On the plus side - all this time in the city means it's easier for me to get to H. If I don't dawdle he's good sitting for 15-20 minutes or so...longer if I bribe him. [emoji6] One time he had everything set up on his laptop playing Call of Duty on the leather chairs by the scarf counter at Madison - with all the SAs VERY amused. 

He worked hard and had a 94.9 average last semester...very difficult homeschooling program with AP and honors courses, college placement....no slacking! 

All this and I STILL think he spends way too much time playing video games and FaceTiming. idle hands!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> What color is it?  Beautiful bag.  Remind me of kraft, which is a fav color.



My guess is trench!


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoile de mer said:


> Oh, geez, the fanny pack? The last time i wore one I was 21, and trekking all over Europe for 6 weeks, one summer. It felt like a necessary evil! Often worn with the gorgeous fanny pack, was my enormous backpack. All very glamorous!
> 
> ETA - I think I'll skip it this go round!



Oh yes, I heard that too - yiyiyikes!!!!! Ha lets see H jump on this trend! [emoji51][emoji848][emoji43]


----------



## lulilu

BBC, taking my kids to classes and lessons was always torture to me.  ExDH and I split duties -- he did sports and I did lessons, tutoring, etc.  Now that I watch my GDs before and after school some weeks, I dread taking GD2 to ballet class -- the mothers are awful (you know those women who talk to their children so that everyone can hear their conversation?) and the siblings are tearing around.  I bring my NYT crossword book (no wifi reception) and try to find a quiet corner.  You are my hero for your dedication.


----------



## Notorious Pink

lulilu said:


> BBC, taking my kids to classes and lessons was always torture to me.  ExDH and I split duties -- he did sports and I did lessons, tutoring, etc.  Now that I watch my GDs before and after school some weeks, I dread taking GD2 to ballet class -- the mothers are awful (you know those women who talk to their children so that everyone can hear their conversation?) and the siblings are tearing around.  I bring my NYT crossword book (no wifi reception) and try to find a quiet corner.  You are my hero for your dedication.



Sending the love Right Back At'cha, Lulilu!!! and YES!!! I know *exactly* what you are talking about! OMG, those moms are everywhere....


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> My guess is trench!


Named for the WWI centennial?


----------



## prepster

lulilu said:


> BBC, taking my kids to classes and lessons was always torture to me.  ExDH and I split duties -- he did sports and I did lessons, tutoring, etc.  Now that I watch my GDs before and after school some weeks, I dread taking GD2 to ballet class -- the mothers are awful (you know those women who talk to their children so that everyone can hear their conversation?) and the siblings are tearing around.  I bring my NYT crossword book (no wifi reception) and try to find a quiet corner.  You are my hero for your dedication.



In my fantasy world everyone is exquisitely polite and well-mannered and it is a pleasure to go about the mundane duties of my day...


----------



## ouija board

BBC said:


> Thanks so much, OB. [emoji8][emoji177] It's a lot of work. Weekly he has two voice coaches, dance coach, acting classes, rock band, guitar, drums (plays keys too) and show rehearsal, plus as-needed (or wanted) extra voice, audition prep with a coach, drop-in dance classes, the occasional one-day workshop....definitely measurable in Birkin units! THIS is why I'm ALWAYS here....because I'm usually sitting and waiting! On the plus side - all this time in the city means it's easier for me to get to H. If I don't dawdle he's good sitting for 15-20 minutes or so...longer if I bribe him. [emoji6] One time he had everything set up on his laptop playing Call of Duty on the leather chairs by the scarf counter at Madison - with all the SAs VERY amused.
> 
> He worked hard and had a 94.9 average last semester...very difficult homeschooling program with AP and honors courses, college placement....no slacking!
> 
> All this and I STILL think he spends way too much time playing video games and FaceTiming. idle hands!!!



Again, I'm in awe. I can only hope DD has that kind of work ethic and drive! 

15-20 min at Hermes? That's fantastic! I'm lucky if mine doesn't start dancing with the mannequins or riding in the saddles after 10min. The last time I took her shopping with me, she took apart the Samarcande wooden puzzle while I was looking at scarves. The poor SA, who clearly was uncomfortable with children, was just beside himself, especially since nobody could figure out how to get the horse back together! 

Totally agree about "those moms" that seem to be at every practice, meet, etc. DD's dance is done at her school, so I can just pop in and pick her up after her day is over. Don't have to see or talk to anyone if I don't want to, lol! Fortunately, most of the parents are pretty level headed about the whole dance thing, and there are quite a few dads that pick up the kids, so all in all, a fairly pleasant environment. I know that won't continue as she gets older, though, so I'm pushing her towards golf...a nice solitary sport.


----------



## Notorious Pink

ouija board said:


> Again, I'm in awe. I can only hope DD has that kind of work ethic and drive!
> 
> 15-20 min at Hermes? That's fantastic! I'm lucky if mine doesn't start dancing with the mannequins or riding in the saddles after 10min. The last time I took her shopping with me, she took apart the Samarcande wooden puzzle while I was looking at scarves. The poor SA, who clearly was uncomfortable with children, was just beside himself, especially since nobody could figure out how to get the horse back together!
> 
> Totally agree about "those moms" that seem to be at every practice, meet, etc. DD's dance is done at her school, so I can just pop in and pick her up after her day is over. Don't have to see or talk to anyone if I don't want to, lol! Fortunately, most of the parents are pretty level headed about the whole dance thing, and there are quite a few dads that pick up the kids, so all in all, a fairly pleasant environment. I know that won't continue as she gets older, though, so I'm pushing her towards golf...a nice solitary sport.



Just so there's no mystery with the schoolwork - there's some yelling involved. [emoji6] but he has always needed to be VERY busy, so the activities are all him. He wanted to homeschool so the deal is good grades or he goes back to public school. It wasn't bad there but they did not help with his schedule and he doesn't fit in with the boys. VERY popular with the girls, however. 

He stays motivated because he is around busy, successful people. The coaches have great careers, some of his friends have been on Broadway or on tour or in films/tv. He has gotten some recognition for the work he's done and that motivates him, too. He sees what it takes to succeed and that pushes him. You really have to be All-In, all the time. 

OB how old is DD? My kids were always pretty good at H, but then they like to sit and play on their phones, so it's easy. They both like the scarves and Jack has attended some events with me, so he gets it and remember, he's 13. Soon she will be trying on the scarves with you!


----------



## ouija board

BBC, she's 8, and she's been going with me to Hermes since she was a baby. She's not bad at H, per se, more that she's a little too comfortable in the store. Nothing is off limits to her, which makes the SAs nervous and in turn makes me nervous. Also, as she's gotten older, she approaches shopping like DH..go in, buy what you want, get out. She doesn't understand why I have to browse for so long! The last few scarf seasons with the big cats have been good since I've let her pick out a scarf to go in the scarf display on our wall. But that could get expensive because her decision making is much like mine..can't decide between two cws? Get both!


----------



## etoupebirkin

LiOB is my kind of girl!!!! When in doubt, get both!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

BBC said:


> Thank you both so much. I try not to post much about it but it has been a huge part of his life (and therefore, mine too). Going through each stage of this, where right now he knows what he wants but the opportunities drop off like a cliff (zero Broadway roles once you hit 5' or your voice starts to change, many less roles on film/tv age 13-16, and then you're competing with young-looking adults, and that's after he joined SAG-AFTRA a few years ago where most of the commercials and a lot of tv & new media is non-union) it's training training training and we are lucky that his agent sends him on every role she gets that he would fit, because it's pilot season. [emoji322] But he does all the work and the prep and the training, and that's why she does. [emoji41] Of course, it's all the same kids he's up against, more or less, so they're all sort of in this together....and you can't avoid anyone!
> 
> My goal as a parent is to provide my children with whatever training and knowledge they need to pursue whatever careers they choose as adults. After that, it's up to them!


I commend you for providing these opportunities for your son.  It's so important for our children to find a career that they love.  DS sounds very dedicated which will be an asset to his success!!


----------



## etoile de mer

BBC said:


> Oh yes, I heard that too - yiyiyikes!!!!! Ha lets see H jump on this trend! [emoji51][emoji848][emoji43]



Anything would be better looking than the ugly, grey nylon one I used during that trip! It served me well, and then I never wanted to see it again! Later trips I used a small cross body bag, which I much prefer for that purpose. Recently I've been searching for a medium cross body, but I'm having a hard time finding one I like. No one seems to make the strap long enough, and I'm only 5'-5"!


----------



## etoupebirkin

etoile de mer said:


> Anything would be better looking than the ugly, grey nylon one I used during that trip! It served me well, and then I never wanted to see it again! Later trips I used a small cross body bag, which I much prefer for that purpose. Recently I've been searching for a medium cross body, but I'm having a hard time finding one I like. No one seems to make the strap long enough, and I'm only 5'-5"!



For my trip to Vietnam last Fall, I found a really nice Tumi nylon cross body with an adjustable strap at Nordstrom's for about $225. It's functional, light under the radar and very well made. I was warned if you go to Saigon, they recommended you carry a cross body bag.


----------



## gracekelly

etoupebirkin said:


> For my trip to Vietnam last Fall, I found a really nice Tumi nylon cross body with an adjustable strap at Nordstrom's for about $225. It's functional, light under the radar and very well made. I was warned if you go to Saigon, they recommended you carry a cross body bag.
> 
> View attachment 3625479


This bag is very similar to what I take with me on all  trips abroad.  They hold so much, you have no worries about rain and you feel secure.  Why call attention to yourself if there is no need to do so, anyway?


----------



## ck21

I love cross body bags--I think I have that same tumi, EB!

Ps...I may also own a fanny pack.  Bought it for Disney, but ended up not using it.


----------



## Mindi B

You have your finger on the pulse of contemporary fashion, ck!  Rock that fanny pack!  I think the fashionistas are wearing them crossbody, like a bandolier.  Which, of course, subverts the intention of the bag, which, I suppose, is the point.  Like wearing coats shrugged off the shoulders so they don't actually function to keep you warm and, moreover, prevent you from using your arms.  But it makes for awesome Instagram photos.  So there's that.
I am old.


----------



## pursecrzy

It's a look I guess.


----------



## Mindi B

It is that, pursey.  I admit, I love to look at street style pictures.  But when it comes to reproducing them, I usually (a) chicken out; or (b) decide that being warm/comfortable/able to use my hands is more important.  So I content myself with looking.


----------



## pursecrzy

You need to suffer for fashion don't ya know?

You also need minions to fetch and carry your stuff


----------



## etoile de mer

The issue with mine was that it was too uncomfortable and hot to wear around my waist everyday, on an extended trip in the summer. This was many years ago, and mine was not well designed, form or function. 

Thanks so much etoupebirkin, I'll look at that brand for a cross body.


----------



## marietouchet

I shall be brief as this is an Hermes thread ...  PM me for details 
Went to Morocco and decided that wearing any Hermes scarves or bags was not appropriate 
Found fab cotton pareos on ebay - for head and shoulder coverings , instead of wearing sun screen 
Also used Tumi cross body bags as purses - I like the little pockets inside for things you dont want to lose use plus the bags come in fashion colors - I dont do black! I have one in teal & one in a flamingo pink !
Ebags also has a line of crossbody bags - cheaper than Tumi , not quite as spiffy - no leather trim like Tumi - but DH commandeered my messenger bag and loves it


----------



## Mindi B

Don't be brief, marietouchet!  Technically Hermes Chat is more Chat than Hermes.  Join us any time, about anything!
I agree that Hermes is not always appropriate for traveling--I look to eBay or Etsy, too, for travel-friendly, OOAK, and affordable options.  And eBags is a great resource, with frequent sales and discounts.  Love them.


----------



## Genie27

This bag is still better than the very grubby LowePro cross body camera bag I've schlepped through multiple countries. Lightweight, casual, secure and very comfortable - I even took it on some camping and kayaking trips and it's now too shabby for urban travel. Sadly the newer model replacement is too rugged/masculine for my taste, so I need to find a new suitable alternative. It's the only cross body bag I've found comfortable to carry all day - no neck or shoulder pain. 

I'm also a huge fan of my BV hobo for Euro-urban travel - it fits under my arm, and holds a water bottle + camera + scarf etc, and is discreet, but still nice if I visit any smart stores. The J worked very well for sight seeing in Boston. 

And I've carried a Gucci fanny pack as a shoulder bag, on multiple backpacking trips. It packed flat, held my basic valuables and was nice to use at dinner, after a day on a bus or hiking.


----------



## Mindi B

Oooh, can we have a picture/reference link for the Gucci fanny pack?  Sounds fun and versatile!  Also, probably no longer available, I know.


----------



## Notorious Pink

In some convoluted way through the 'making crafts with your Hermes ribbon" thread I am learning how to sew. Evidently a sewing machine is much quicker. Now I have spent some money on this so I am learning how to make bags. I am working up to making a travel tote to hold my B. Managed a small zip-top bag so far for DS2 and he is thrilled (the exterior has a "Walking Dead" pattern)...maybe I'll learn how to make a fanny pack?


----------



## Genie27

It's this old basic one, Mindi. Holds lipstick, digital camera, card case, phone and keys.


----------



## etoile de mer

I'm afraid my clumsy, comments regarding fanny packs seemed disparaging of them in general.  Not my intent at all, my apologies!  I was just recalling  how a large, bulky one one worked out for me, for daily use, on a very long trip many years ago.


----------



## Genie27

No offence taken where none was intended. Those things were ugly in their heyday, but damn practical. I may have to try the bandolier style.


----------



## MSO13

Genie27 said:


> It's this old basic one, Mindi. Holds lipstick, digital camera, card case, phone and keys.



I've had this one since it's debut on Sex and the City! Love it, I pull it out every once in a while!


----------



## Mindi B

Not at all, etoile!  I didn't feel you were disparaging the entire fanny pack species, just remembering one particular exemplar of the breed!  Current trends are polarizing, which is precisely why the fashion girls have picked them up.  Like "ugly shoes" and pajamas in the daytime and track pants all the time, fashion right now is about upending the old rules.  That's part of the fun!  The "bum bag" (as the Brits call it) was a practical idea that became associated with clueless tourists and cheap, ugly nylon, and all the things that self-proclaimed fashionable people love to hate.  In fact, its very practicality probably worked against it, since what makes sense and what is chic only rarely intersect.
Anyhow, I wore a black deerskin version (sooo soft, poor deer) all over Europe myself back in the early 90s, without irony and without incident.  If I found a new version I liked, I'd rock it again in a heartbeat!


----------



## pursecrzy

Has anyone heard from CG?


----------



## Genie27

Mine has been from Costa Rica to Istanbul and the hills of Southern India. Now that I think about it, it was also very handy (as a bum bag, to boot) at various parades and outdoor festivals and events where hands-free was a benefit. I put my money/ID/keys in the back zipper section, and other non-valuable items in the front pockets. 

I think I've even used it when cycling casually. 

Hmmm...time to buy some mom jeans and wear them *ironically*?


----------



## Mindi B

Exactly!  I love that yours has such a well-traveled history, Genie.  Now it deserves a chance to be high-fashion streetwear!


----------



## pursecrzy

Genie27 said:


> Mine has been from Costa Rica to Istanbul and the hills of Southern India. Now that I think about it, it was also very handy (as a bum bag, to boot) at various parades and outdoor festivals and events where hands-free was a benefit. I put my money/ID/keys in the back zipper section, and other non-valuable items in the front pockets.
> 
> I think I've even used it when cycling casually.
> 
> Hmmm...time to buy some mom jeans and wear them *ironically*?



Some things should stay in the trash bin of fashion. Acid wash jeans, Mom jeans, neon


----------



## Mindi B

Yes, yes, and yes!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I need to psyche myself up.
Rocket earned his keep today. There's an expired rodent by the refrigerator in my kitchen downstairs. I believe it is a mouse, but a fear it might be a neighbor's gerbil.  It seemed too well fed. Either that or said mouse is getting to the dry cat food.

I am safely upstairs in my girl cave. DH won't be home for a half an hour.


----------



## Genie27

Well, it's dead, so it's unlikely to turn up upstairs, right? Unless Rocket decides to present you with an offering?


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> It is that, pursey.  I admit, I love to look at street style pictures.  But when it comes to reproducing them, I usually (a) chicken out; or (b) decide that being warm/comfortable/able to use my hands is more important.  So I content myself with looking.



Oh hands schmands.  If you wore flip flops you could just point to things with your toes.


----------



## Mindi B

Aw, EB, the poor wee beastie.  I admit, I don't want rodents living in my house, but I still find mice cute.  Not cute enough to give house room to, but cute.  Hope it's not the neighbor's pet, but if so, silence is golden.  If their gerbil escaped, I doubt they are expecting its safe return, so mum's the word!  I trust Rocket won't brag?


----------



## etoupebirkin

I believe said rodent was a gerbil. DD just moved the last of her stuff chez eb from her apartment in Southern Virginia. So I wonder whether it was imported from down South or from the neighbors next door.

Rocket's been mum on the situation. And I did clean up the detritus myself.


----------



## prepster

etoupebirkin said:


> I believe said rodent was a gerbil. DD just moved the last of her stuff chez eb from her apartment in Southern Virginia. So I wonder whether it was imported from down South or from the neighbors next door.
> 
> Rocket's been mum on the situation. And I did clean up the detritus myself.



You are very brave.   Gerbils have hair on their tails and mice don't.


----------



## ck21

Exciting in our house tonight--the Google Home.  Hot Cars loves asking it questions.  He is disappointed that Google couldn't determine how many kinds of cookies exist.  That's my boy.


----------



## etoupebirkin

prepster said:


> You are very brave.   Gerbils have hair on their tails and mice don't.


Thank you. I need to double check the picture to be sure.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Maybe a hamster? I hope not. We adopted one recently and "Hammy" is very sweet. [emoji194]


----------



## etoupebirkin

There is fuzz on the tail--gerbil??? I'm hesitant to post pics because it's unpleasant to look at.


----------



## pursecrzy

ck21 said:


> Exciting in our house tonight--the Google Home.  Hot Cars loves asking it questions.  He is disappointed that Google couldn't determine how many kinds of cookies exist.  That's my boy.



Ask Google how much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## lulilu

ck21 said:


> Exciting in our house tonight--the Google Home.  Hot Cars loves asking it questions.  He is disappointed that Google couldn't determine how many kinds of cookies exist.  That's my boy.


We have the Amazon Alexa (? real name) in several rooms.  We use it for so many things, including turning lights on and off.  GD2 often entertains herself asking it tons of questions.  She also carries on conversations with Siri on my phone to entertain herself.  I am an indulgent grandmother lol.


----------



## ck21

pursecrzy said:


> Ask Google how much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?



I will!  Tomorrow wen Hot Cars is awake!


----------



## ck21

lulilu said:


> We have the Amazon Alexa (? real name) in several rooms.  We use it for so many things, including turning lights on and off.  GD2 often entertains herself asking it tons of questions.  She also carries on conversations with Siri on my phone to entertain herself.  I am an indulgent grandmother lol.



Sounds like you are a fun grandmother!


----------



## prepster

etoupebirkin said:


> There is fuzz on the tail--gerbil??? I'm hesitant to post pics because it's unpleasant to look at.



Lol!  Exhibit A is a Gerbil.  Exhibit B is a mouse.  (Not my photos)  Notice please, ladies and gentlemen of the jury, the furry tail of the Gerbil.  His smaller ears, larger eyes, and expression of innocence and domesticity.  What we appear to have here is a crime of passion.  It is doubtful that Rocket was acting in self-defense.  Unfortunately, Rocket seems to be saying nothing until he gets an attorney.


----------



## eagle1002us

pursecrzy said:


> Ask Google how much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


He would chuck, he would, as much as he could, if a woodchuck could chuck wood.


----------



## etoupebirkin

prepster said:


> View attachment 3628774
> View attachment 3628775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  Exhibit A is a Gerbil.  Exhibit B is a mouse.  (Not my photos)  Notice please, ladies and gentlemen of the jury, the furry tail of the Gerbil.  His smaller ears, larger eyes, and expression of innocence and domesticity.  What we appear to have here is a crime of passion.  It is doubtful that Rocket was acting in self-defense.  Unfortunately, Rocket seems to be saying nothing until he gets an attorney.


Gerbil. Gerbil. Gerbil.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, dear, EB, that is too bad.  I wonder where the little guy came from?  Well, we shall never know.  His last days were, er, full of excitement, I guess.  
ck, my DH is now curious about how many kinds of cookies exist.


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> There is fuzz on the tail--gerbil??? I'm hesitant to post pics because it's unpleasant to look at.



Yes, sounds like a gerbil.


----------



## chaneljewel

SNOW!  Schools closed and it keeps coming down.  DD and grandkids are suppose to come today.  All the nice weather and now this.  Hoping the conditions will get better later in the day.  Now I hear w might get a Nor'easter.  I just wish the weather had gotten out of its system in January and February.


----------



## Mindi B

Yup, here too, chanel.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Here also. Of course I have to go to the city today. And tomorrow. And Tuesday. But at least the Tuesday coach can Skype his lesson if it's too bad out.


----------



## Mindi B

DH has to go in, too, BBC.  And he is crabby about it!  And next Tuesday, when we're supposed to get socked again, is my only really busy day next week.  GRRRR!


----------



## pursecrzy

Lots of time between now and Tuesday for the forecast to change. 

March has come in like a lion.


----------



## Mindi B

True, pursey.  And it's not really that unusual to have snow in March, but it just seems. . . unnecessary.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Whenever you hear the forecast and they give you that range of inches....we get like an inch or two more than the upper end. Every time. [emoji30]


----------



## lulilu

It is snowing here too and we have the same forecast.  It's a luxury when you don't have to go anywhere, but I worry about my daughters driving in it.  They both have a trek every day.  We tend to get at least some snow in March -- one March I broke my ankle in the aftermath of the last snow (walking from my office to the gym).  And one early March we had a major blizzard.  BBC, you are in a high snow area it seems.
EB, you are a brave woman.  Moose got a mouse once outside and I freaked.  He did drop it for me but it was too late.  I am not a fan of small rodents as pets.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> True, pursey.  And it's not really that unusual to have snow in March, but it just seems. . . unnecessary.



We usually have one final snowfall in April. Of course all the snow removal contracts end March 31!

Sunny but cold and windy here. I'm so thankful it's sunny.


----------



## Mindi B

Note to self: Cancel "Mouse of the Month" subscription gift to lulilu.
We are having, at least, a pretty snow.  It's the sort of big, fluffy, feathery stuff that looks like the Heavens are having a pillow fight.  I'd rather see my crocuses bloom, but hey, looking for the silver lining here.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi,
I wonder how the little beast got into the house. And it's not something I can ask the neighbors. That would be an awkward conversation.

It's sleeting in DC... it will make for a fun commute. Today is the Purim service at our synagogue. DH made up a rap telling the Purim story to the tune of the main song from Hamilton. It's really good, but you need to know the Purim story in order to get the gist of everything. PM me if you're interested and I can send you a link to the video.


----------



## Mindi B

That's exactly it, EB:  "Er, say, Frangelika, you don't have an empty cage somewhere in your house, do you?  Nobody using that exercise wheel?  Ummm. . . . "
How clever of your DH!  I would love a link!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Aw, they're not all bad!




He sits and rubs the little guy's head til he falls asleep in his hand. I have like 50 photos of a sleeping hamster in my photo stream.


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> Mindi,
> I wonder how the little beast got into the house. And it's not something I can ask the neighbors. That would be an awkward conversation.
> 
> It's sleeting in DC... it will make for a fun commute. Today is the Purim service at our synagogue. DH made up a rap telling the Purim story to the tune of the main song from Hamilton. It's really good, but you need to know the Purim story in order to get the gist of everything. PM me if you're interested and I can send you a link to the video.



I MUST hear this. 
I'm so bad.
I didn't even know it was Purim!!! [emoji33]


----------



## Mindi B

BBC, that is absolutely adorable--the boy and the rodent!  How sweet is your son to hold that little guy and stroke him to sleep?! 

ETA: Pets sleeping beside and on us always slays me.  What is less natural than a non-human animal trusting a human enough to fall sleep with us?  But our pets do, all the time.  I just love that trusting connection.


----------



## etoile de mer

pursecrzy said:


> Some things should stay in the trash bin of fashion. Acid wash jeans, Mom jeans, neon



Am drawn to the new high waist trend, tired of low waist! But, must tread carefully  and choose wisely!


----------



## etoile de mer

etoupebirkin said:


> Gerbil. Gerbil. Gerbil.



 Awww…RIP to the little guy!  And I agree, you were very brave to clean up!


----------



## pursecrzy

etoile de mer said:


> Am drawn to the new high waist trend, tired of low waist! But, must tread carefully  and choose wisely!



To me Mom jeans are higher waisted, roomy through the hips and tapered at the ankles.

I started wearing NYDJ pants recently and really like them. Higher waist but not baggy


----------



## etoile de mer

BBC said:


> Here also. Of course I have to go to the city today. And tomorrow. And Tuesday. But at least the Tuesday coach can Skype his lesson if it's too bad out.





Mindi B said:


> DH has to go in, too, BBC.  And he is crabby about it!  And next Tuesday, when we're supposed to get socked again, is my only really busy day next week.  GRRRR!



Safe travels BBC, and Mr Mindi!


----------



## etoile de mer

pursecrzy said:


> To me Mom jeans are higher waisted, roomy through the hips and tapered at the ankles.
> 
> I started wearing NYDJ pants recently and really like them. Higher waist but not baggy



Yes, I agree regarding fit! Just ordered (and am returning) a pair of high waisted jeans from J Crew. Looked so cute on the model!  Not so much on me. They are super high waisted, and an odd cut! Will look at NYDJ, thanks!


----------



## etoile de mer

BBC said:


> Aw, they're not all bad!
> 
> View attachment 3629292
> 
> 
> He sits and rubs the little guy's head til he falls asleep in his hand. I have like 50 photos of a sleeping hamster in my photo stream.
> 
> View attachment 3629296



Love this, so cute!


----------



## Mindi B

High waist stuff can be crazy-flattering, but the fit is tricky and absolutely essential.  I am high-waisted (my narrowest part is higher than the middle of my torso) so finding just the right "rise" to hit at my thinnest part (without simultaneously raising my voice two octaves ) is always the challenge.  And yes, Mom jeans are high rise AND baggy.  Not a good look unless you are 18 and a stick.  And sometimes not even then.


----------



## Genie27

The one thing I miss about low waisted items is that I could wear belts on my hip-bones and still breathe. Any non-elastic belt from rib cage to hipbone feels suffocating. How do you ladies manage? Any tips/tricks


----------



## Mindi B

Breathing is over-rated?  No, you're right, lower-rise bottoms are more comfortable.  It's more a question of tolerance and familiarity.  I wouldn't want to wear the high-waisted silhouette constantly.  And the current "corset belt" trend?  REALLY?!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> BBC, that is absolutely adorable--the boy and the rodent!  How sweet is your son to hold that little guy and stroke him to sleep?!
> 
> ETA: Pets sleeping beside and on us always slays me.  What is less natural than a non-human animal trusting a human enough to fall sleep with us?  But our pets do, all the time.  I just love that trusting connection.





etoile de mer said:


> Love this, so cute!



First year of homeschooling and he gets a bit lonely during the day (until his friends have lunch and start FaceTiming him). We tried fish but they were....too delicate. The Chinese dwarf hamster is bred to be small and very friendly and also low maintenance. Hammy (ahem, "Hamilton") is very sweet....I swear he watches Jack work. As long as Charlie (heh heh heh "Charles Barkley") doesn't see him, we're good!



etoile de mer said:


> Safe travels BBC, and Mr Mindi!



Ugh, we are at the lesson an hour early and the sun is shining down brightly!!! The snow completely stopped on the way in. It's gorgeous outside. BONUS: Tuesday lesson actually had a Monday opening AND rescheduled us. This never happens! Yay!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

You can just avoid the problem entirely and wear dresses!!!


----------



## Mindi B

I love your pets' names, BBC.  Alas, for me, dresses are a no-go.  I feel I am bottom heavy and have the legs of a lumberjack.  Okay, perhaps not THAT bad, but I don't care for 'em, aesthetically. So, pants or loooooong skirts/maxi dresses are all I'll do.  In fact, just went through my skirt collection (from my younger days when I thought my body might magically metamorphose into, you know, somebody else's) and am consigning the lot.


----------



## pursecrzy

I have "sturdy calves" according to one of my Great Aunts.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> I love your pets' names, BBC.  Alas, for me, dresses are a no-go.  I feel I am bottom heavy and have the legs of a lumberjack.  Okay, perhaps not THAT bad, but I don't care for 'em, aesthetically. So, pants or loooooong skirts/maxi dresses are all I'll do.  In fact, just went through my skirt collection (from my younger days when I thought my body might magically metamorphose into, you know, somebody else's) and am consigning the lot.



Sorry that's not an option!! I love 'em both short and long.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, pursey, what a statement.  "Thank you so much, Great Aunt Betalia.  I'll be under my bed.  In slacks."


----------



## ck21

etoile de mer said:


> Yes, I agree regarding fit! Just ordered (and am returning) a pair of high waisted jeans from J Crew. Looked so cute on the model!  Not so much on me. They are super high waisted, and an odd cut! Will look at NYDJ, thanks!



I like my NYDJ too!  I hide the high waist under a shirt and they look normal (or at least I think they do).


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> I love your pets' names, BBC.  Alas, for me, dresses are a no-go.  I feel I am bottom heavy and have the legs of a lumberjack.  Okay, perhaps not THAT bad, but I don't care for 'em, aesthetically. So, pants or loooooong skirts/maxi dresses are all I'll do.  In fact, just went through my skirt collection (from my younger days when I thought my body might magically metamorphose into, you know, somebody else's) and am consigning the lot.



Oh, Mindi, how can you not like dresses?  It's like wearing pjs--so comfy and easy!


----------



## Mindi B

I like dresses, ck--on other people.  Not me.  I have tree-legs.


----------



## MSO13

I'm a big fan of Mother denim for high waisted and very flattering/comfy stretch. They can be a little too distressed for me sometimes but I got a pair of high waisted with adjustable tabs on the side that are amazing. 

I love dresses, it's so easy to get dressed! I wear them a lot in warmer weather as I don't think I look good in shorts. 

Today we got a lot of snow blowing around but it didn't really stick and it's now freezing outside. I have to work tomorrow and it's challenging in extremely cold temps plus I have to strategically layer for many conditions. 

Sunday DH is taking me to a speciality mattress store (we really know how to party right?) so we can try more beds. We have two top contenders at Bloomingdales, ultimately didn't agree on anything at Tempur Pedic and now we're seeking out some organic, made in the US lesser known specialty brands. No one can say my DH doesn't do his research. I would have bought the first one I liked at Bloomies. I'm hoping to have our bedroom/bath finished in 4 weeks and would love to move in a new bed before we settle in to the new master on our 3rd floor. I really hate to move our current bed up there so I'm hoping we agree on a new bed soon. 

If our plumber returns when scheduled there is a strong possibility I can get it painted the next week and have the last coat done on the hardwoods 2 weeks later and then we are DONE with construction inside the house! Only took 4.5 years... well I just realized I'll have to have the closet people install the finishes in there but that doesn't really count. Oh I cannot wait for it to be finished, we basically have lived in our guest rooms for 4 years.  It's so close to being done! 

And I know you guys will understand, I can't wait to unpack my bags into their custom built cabinets. My recent little Kelly addition and a PO that's apparently cruising over from France are going to push my current closet over the limit. I need to move into the new room to minimize DH's exposure to a tower of orange boxes


----------



## etoile de mer

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm a big fan of Mother denim for high waisted and very flattering/comfy stretch. They can be a little too distressed for me sometimes but I got a pair of high waisted with adjustable tabs on the side that are amazing.
> 
> I love dresses, it's so easy to get dressed! I wear them a lot in warmer weather as I don't think I look good in shorts.
> 
> Today we got a lot of snow blowing around but it didn't really stick and it's now freezing outside. I have to work tomorrow and it's challenging in extremely cold temps plus I have to strategically layer for many conditions.
> 
> Sunday DH is taking me to a speciality mattress store (we really know how to party right?) so we can try more beds. We have two top contenders at Bloomingdales, ultimately didn't agree on anything at Tempur Pedic and now we're seeking out some organic, made in the US lesser known specialty brands. No one can say my DH doesn't do his research. I would have bought the first one I liked at Bloomies. I'm hoping to have our bedroom/bath finished in 4 weeks and would love to move in a new bed before we settle in to the new master on our 3rd floor. I really hate to move our current bed up there so I'm hoping we agree on a new bed soon.
> 
> If our plumber returns when scheduled there is a strong possibility I can get it painted the next week and have the last coat done on the hardwoods 2 weeks later and then we are DONE with construction inside the house! Only took 4.5 years... well I just realized I'll have to have the closet people install the finishes in there but that doesn't really count. Oh I cannot wait for it to be finished, we basically have lived in our guest rooms for 4 years.  It's so close to being done!
> 
> And I know you guys will understand, I can't wait to unpack my bags into their custom built cabinets. My recent little Kelly addition and a PO that's apparently cruising over from France are going to push my current closet over the limit. I need to move into the new room to minimize DH's exposure to a tower of orange boxes



Hi MrsO,

Will look at Mother denim, thanks!

Regarding your mattress shopping (not sure you actually want more options at this point) but we love our Dux bed (Duxiana). It's so comfy! When we need to replace it, we'll definitely get another. And congrats on nearly finishing your renovations! 

And regarding your Cafe posts, loving hearing of your Paris vacation. And I love your Givenchy mink slides.  I'm trying to justify getting a black pair to wear around the house!


----------



## MSO13

etoile de mer said:


> Hi MrsO,
> 
> Will look at Mother denim, thanks!
> 
> Regarding your mattress shopping (not sure you actually want more options at this point) but we love our Dux bed (Duxiana). It's so comfy! When we need to replace it, we'll definitely get another. And congrats on nearly finishing your renovations!
> 
> And regarding your Cafe posts, loving hearing of your Paris vacation. And I love your Givenchy mink slides.  I'm trying to justify getting a black pair to wear around the house!



thanks etoile! you need the slides, they're so fun and luxe. 
It's on our list but there are no showrooms near us, we would need to go to NY for Dux and Hastens. There's quite a good promo going on with Bloomingdales for another week or so and if we don't decide on something Sunday, we will try to get to NY to try a few more options.


----------



## csshopper

I


Mindi B said:


> Aw, EB, the poor wee beastie.  I admit, I don't want rodents living in my house, but I still find mice cute.  Not cute enough to give house room to, but cute.  Hope it's not the neighbor's pet, but if so, silence is golden.  If their gerbil escaped, I doubt they are expecting its safe return, so mum's the word!  I trust Rocket won't brag?





etoupebirkin said:


> Gerbil. Gerbil. Gerbil.


eb, thankfully the gerbil didn't get gobbled


etoupebirkin said:


> Mindi,
> I wonder how the little beast got into the house. And it's not something I can ask the neighbors. That would be an awkward conversation.
> 
> It's sleeting in DC... it will make for a fun commute. Today is the Purim service at our synagogue. DH made up a rap telling the Purim story to the tune of the main song from Hamilton. It's really good, but you need to know the Purim story in order to get the gist of everything. PM me if you're interested and I can send you a link to the video.


eb, just be glad the gerbil didn't get gobbled.  

Last summer in the midst of gardening one sunny afternoon my dear sweet little dog came around the corner of the house with a stunned but still kicking rat (no doubt it was a rat, not a mouse, a hamster, or a gerbil...it was a rat) in her mouth. She responds to "drop it" and she did, but that left me with the dilemma of what to do next. Hurriedly got her in the house, grabbed the shovel, which fortunately was handy, and gave the twitching critter a hard enough thwack to disable it but not to smoosh it (all this was happening right outside the french doors that open into the the dining room and I did NOT want a grisly mess to clean up!). Widowhood has its challenges so there was me and there was the rat and nobody to ride to the rescue. I had the large yard refuse can nearby so managed to get the rat onto the shovel, holding it down (and holding my breath that it stayed down!) with the end of a rake and dumped it in the can, closing the lid. Quickly wheeled the can out to curb for the scheduled next day pick up by the city and left it there without peeking inside. I think all this counted as cardio exercise because my heart was pounding the whole time!


----------



## lulilu

Can I just say that I know it's Purim because i am planning to go to the bakery for hamentashen?  (ducking in light of all this talk of good diets)  I would have gone today but for the snow.


----------



## Notorious Pink

MrsOwen3 said:


> Sunday DH is taking me to a speciality mattress store (we really know how to party right?) so we can try more beds. We have two top contenders at Bloomingdales, ultimately didn't agree on anything at Tempur Pedic and now we're seeking out some organic, made in the US lesser known specialty brands. No one can say my DH doesn't do his research. I would have bought the first one I liked at Bloomies. I'm hoping to have our bedroom/bath finished in 4 weeks and would love to move in a new bed before we settle in to the new master on our 3rd floor. I really hate to move our current bed up there so I'm hoping we agree on a new bed soon.



MrsOwen, we have a Sleep Number. You MUST try it. It is absolutely ridiculously comfortable and a lifesaver for me because we got the motorized one where the head and feet go up and down (like a Craftmatic!!!) 99% of the time I sleep with the head raised just a bit, and if I'm sick I am able to sleep with it raised more. If either you or DH are in one of certain medical occupations they do offer discounts.


----------



## pursecrzy

Must remember to set my clocks ahead tonight


----------



## Notorious Pink

pursecrzy said:


> Must remember to set my clocks ahead tonight



Ugh. Yes. Lose an hour....[emoji20] However - yay for the extra daylight.


----------



## MSO13

BBC said:


> MrsOwen, we have a Sleep Number. You MUST try it. It is absolutely ridiculously comfortable and a lifesaver for me because we got the motorized one where the head and feet go up and down (like a Craftmatic!!!) 99% of the time I sleep with the head raised just a bit, and if I'm sick I am able to sleep with it raised more. If either you or DH are in one of certain medical occupations they do offer discounts.



I will try to get DH to try one, he is averse to them for some reason but I was averse to Tempurpedic because I sleep hot so he owes me as I gave tempur a fair shot.

Everywhere is pushing those Craftmatic Adjustable Bases (said like Rod Roddy on the Price is Right ) and I have to say I do like them. Do you guys have a split King? DH doesn't want a seam between the 2 sides but that seems to be how they're able to make the big beds adjust. Neither of us are in the medical profession but he does have a CPAP and I wonder if his sleep doc can "prescribe" it or if we can deduct some it as a medical expense if we get one.

We're both self employed and  I aggravate my accountant to no end trying all sorts of creative deductions. I'm sure you understand with DS's various expenses, there are many things appearance and social media wise that I feel should be deductible that are not. I am the "face" of my business and frequently photographed for various reasons or giving talks/speaking engagements and I'm always wrestling with the accountant over that stuff because to me it's all related to the business.


----------



## chaneljewel

BBC said:


> Aw, they're not all bad!
> 
> View attachment 3629292
> 
> 
> He sits and rubs the little guy's head til he falls asleep in his hand. I have like 50 photos of a sleeping hamster in my photo stream.
> 
> View attachment 3629296



So sweet!  I'm an animal lover so I adore almost any critter other than spiders and snakes.  You can see how much DS loves his little friend!!


----------



## ck21

Sending thoughts to everyone bracing for snow!


----------



## etoupebirkin

We're ready Chez eb!!! But I don't think it will be too bad here. A friend showed me a weather chart that mapped the severity of the storm by number of bottles of wine required. I think it maxed out at 25. I got a good chuckle from it.


----------



## MSO13

We're ready and expecting about a foot, I'll report tomorrow with what we actually get. Our house is in a band that gets the highest snowfall in our city, the perks of living on a hill I guess.  I'm very glad DH bought his fancy snow-thrower for this season. When we got 18 inches last year we had to shovel it all ourselves, we have a corner lot and have about 120ft of sidewalk to shovel!

I'm glad I made the decision to work like crazy today so that there's no reason to try to get to my studio tomorrow evening. I can stay home and work with the cats. 

Hope everyone stays safe and warm if you're in the storm path!


----------



## lulilu

I will believe the large amounts being thrown around for us when I see it.  One of the news stations is hedging, saying we are close to a sleet/rain/snow line.  If it moves, we may not get so much.  But nevertheless, everything is closed tomorrow.


----------



## Mindi B

For us, too, lulilu.  According to the radar map, my town is right on the line between snow and rain.  Which means sleet and black ice and, I don't know, plagues of frogs?  It should be interesting.  The weather service has continually been revising totals downward, from a terrifying high prediction of 18" last Saturday, to a foot yesterday, and 8" today.  We Shall See.  Hunkering.


----------



## Mindi B

Today was supposed to be my busy day.  Cancelled, cancelled, and cancelled.


----------



## pursecrzy

Wait and see here too.


----------



## Mindi B

The best part of a snowstorm: The incredulous looks on my dogs' faces when I insist on them using the yard for their bidness.  I am quite sure I am being cussed out in canine.


----------



## pursecrzy

MissP LOVES snow. She goes crazy in it.


----------



## prepster

Yay snow day!  I am reading a Nancy Mitford book, and intend to spend the day in front of the fire with coffee, then hot chocolate, then wine.  Just went out to put more food out for the birds.  I feel sorry for them in this weather, they are so close to the edge of life anyway, it is especially hard when it snows.   I have several feeders but I just scattered a bunch of sunflower seeds on the ground for the ground feeders, and stale bread, corn, and peanuts for the squirrels and blue jays and blackbirds.  DH jokes about my "livestock" food budget, but I don't like anyone to be hungry, I feed everybody who shows up.


----------



## Mindi B

Snow enthusiasm: THAT is a wonderful trait in a dog.  Miss Olive is hardier than Master Henry, but neither is into rain and snow.  At our house, potty time is not fun time in bad weather.


----------



## Mindi B

Save some sunflower seeds for me, prepster.  Also some wine.  I'm on my way!


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Save some sunflower seeds for me, prepster.  Also some wine.  I'm on my way!



Wouldn't that be fun?  For you dear, I would make something much yummier than sunflower seeds!  What is your all-time favorite dinner?  I've had some great dinners in some marvelous places over the years, but when it comes down to it, I'd have to say my favorite food is pizza, or chocolate cake with white frosting.


----------



## lulilu

My dogs were in shock lol.  I know they need to go out again since they've eaten but I don't have the heart -- it's sleeting like mad.  On top of IDK how much snow.  My neighbor's drive was plowed an hour ago and it looks to be covered in ice right now.  They don't know if it will turn back to snow and we will have a snow/ice/snow sandwich on the ground.


----------



## Mindi B

Golly, that will take some thought, prepster.  I grew up in a family that really didn't like food much, neither its preparation nor its consumption.  And married into a family that adores both.  My tastes have become more adventurous, though compared to DH, I am still a culinary fuss-budget.  He will eat, well, pretty much anything.  Both pizza and chocolate cake would be high on my all-time favorites list, that's for sure.  Hmmm. . . all-time favorite dinner. . . 
Other Chatsters, weigh in!  All-time favorite dinners, please!


----------



## Mindi B

Snow-ice-snow sandwich.  NOT my favorite dinner.


----------



## Notorious Pink

My favorite meals are more about place than the exact food items. 
It WAS The Four Seasons....I loved the location, the food, the atmosphere. Hoping the new version will have the same gravitas as the old one.

Right now it's a local sushi place. It was open for a year or two, then closed for a while. I was so sad...the chefs went home to Japan for a year and the owners are an older couple who run the restaurant for fun. I even dreamed about the place when it was closed. It opened again a few months ago and DH and I go once a week until it closes again (the owners have made it clear that it's not permanent). The food is incomparable.


----------



## Genie27

Mmmmm....foood.....
I love food but hate cooking. My favourite meals are also some of my favourite travel memories - learning to eat with chopsticks at a department store food court in Kuala Lumpur because that's the only way we could enjoy the (OMG! Delicious!) clay pot noodles - no forks or spoons anywhere. I was 12 or 13. Coconut, jaggery and vanilla ice cream crepes by the beach in Goa during the monsoon. Fresh shrimp and crab, followed by creme brulee with little flecks of vanilla bean at a seafood restaurant in Aix. A 7 layer chocolate ganache masterpiece in a cafe in Vienna, and Schnitzel and dumplings in the restaurant in the square in Prague. 

Tandoori king crab and fresh pomfret in a seafood restaurant in Mumbai, shawarma and chicken tikka from my local childhood haunts in Dubai. Brunch buffet at the Hyatt. 

One thing I love about living in Toronto, is the sheer abundance of authentic food - as close to the real thing in taste, and sometimes atmosphere.


----------



## Mindi B

Er, but they serve raw fish, right, those sushi places?  Raw as in uncooked?  No exposure to fire?
I am a philistine, I know, but I don't do raw fish.  If I really want that flavor profile, I will lick an aquarium.  
(DH loves sushi, so I know I am in a sad little culinarily limited minority here.)


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Mmmmm....foood.....
> I love food but hate cooking. My favourite meals are also some of my favourite travel memories - learning to eat with chopsticks at a department store food court in Kuala Lumpur because that's the only way we could enjoy the (OMG! Delicious!) clay pot noodles - no forks or spoons anywhere. I was 12 or 13. Coconut, jaggery and vanilla ice cream crepes by the beach in Goa during the monsoon. Fresh shrimp and crab, followed by creme brulee with little flecks of vanilla bean at a seafood restaurant in Aix. A 7 layer chocolate ganache masterpiece in a cafe in Vienna, and Schnitzel and dumplings in the restaurant in the square in Prague.
> 
> Tandoori king crab and fresh pomfret in a seafood restaurant in Mumbai, shawarma and chicken tikka from my local childhood haunts in Dubai. Brunch buffet at the Hyatt.
> 
> One thing I love about living in Toronto, is the sheer abundance of authentic food - as close to the real thing in taste, and sometimes atmosphere.



Great point BBC and Genie!  That is so true.  Some of my best memories are food/travel combinations.  One that pops into my head on this snowy day, is standing on the dock in Victoria, B.C. on a breezy, sunny day.  There was a little shack, and the fishermen were bringing their catch to the back of it, and they were serving hot, fresh fish and chips wrapped in newspaper from the front.  Also grouper fingers and key lime pie after a day at the beach at The Loose Caboose on Boca Grande.  Obviously I'm ready for summer!


----------



## MSO13

Snow reports here from the Mid Atlantic, about 6 inches with a lovely crust of sleet and ice. It's heavy, wet snow according to my DH who went out to also feed our birds, squirrels and the neighbors cats that live on our back porch (because DH built them shelters)

He's not so subtly hinted that I should assist in the snow removal process but I'm not ready to face it yet. The city plows have been out and its very windy so it's hard to see what's happening but I don't think it's going to be a foot as predicted. 

I'm had some amazing meals in recent years but mostly I remember them for being with my family and enjoying them together. We decided a few years ago that instead of presents we would spend time together going for 3 star meals. We just had the most interesting and theatrical meal at Ledoyen in Paris for my dad's 70th. It was like a ballet of food. 

I will make DH eggs and bacon for his shoveling and plowing efforts!


----------



## Mindi B

A fun food/travel memory for me was cheese fondue in a restaurant in Geneva.  I was gingerly dipping bits of bread into the melty cheese, and the proprietoress came over and took my fondue fork from my hand, DUNKED into the cheese, SWIRLED it aggressively around, and handed me back the fork, saying, "Like this!"  I was _schooled_.


----------



## lulilu

Speaking of food, it's pi day 3/14.  My DD2 (Culinary Institute grad/engineer) is making pies.


----------



## Rouge H

On the menu for today Blizzard Sandwiches with a side of Snowflake Pasta
Ugh, please enough already, I'd like to put away the winter clothes and stop dressing like an Eskimo!


----------



## Mindi B

+1000!


----------



## prepster

lulilu said:


> Speaking of food, it's pi day 3/14.  My DD2 (Culinary Institute grad/engineer) is making pies.



Peach or blueberry please!


----------



## Rouge H

My poor DH has worked off the big breakfast I made trying to keep up with the front walk way. I can expect to hear 
"what's for lunch" pretty soon!!


----------



## Genie27

My 'snowmageddon' is bare pavement and a light sprinkling of salt.

Edit: but I'm also at work. In the office. Eating pita and hummus for lunch.


----------



## pursecrzy

Rouge H said:


> On the menu for today Blizzard Sandwiches with a side of Snowflake Pasta
> Ugh, please enough already, I'd like to put away the winter clothes and stop dressing like an Eskimo!



Me too! We're having February weather in March and had March weather in February.



Genie27 said:


> My 'snowmageddon' is bare pavement and a light sprinkling of salt.
> 
> Edit: but I'm also at work. In the office. Eating pita and hummus for lunch.



Not much more out here. The grass isn't even covered.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> Er, but they serve raw fish, right, those sushi places?  Raw as in uncooked?  No exposure to fire?
> I am a philistine, I know, but I don't do raw fish.  If I really want that flavor profile, I will lick an aquarium.
> (DH loves sushi, so I know I am in a sad little culinarily limited minority here.)



It's a mixture but mostly raw. Chef Roy and Chef Danny are artisans...not only the best/most delicious combinations, but they take care so that the food looks like art. Lots of times they use hand torches to lightly cook a sauce or the fish on top of the roll. They originated the sushi sandwich, where the "bread" is sticky rice shaped like triangles with the sushi inside. OMG, Jack makes me bring him home an order every time we go. 

The first version of the restaurant had more cooked food....flaming scallops served in a huge shell, still flaming at the table. They're always adding new things (baked sticky rice, sweet chili edamame) but no formal kitchen. 

Haven't been there since Friday....getting hungry!

Enjoying a "House" marathon while it rains outside. Did a bit of sewing. Luke and I had a silly string fight. Jack is Skyping a lesson and then I'm walking him to a friend's house - the friend is playing Birdie in the school play (Bye Bye Birdie) and the mom asked Jack to give him Voice/acting lessons. A paying gig!!! [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## Mindi B

I wish I could tolerate sushi.  Not only would my DH appreciate it, but it IS beautiful, and healthy.  And there are lots of awesome places to get it.  I just CANNOT bear the fishy flavor.  And even when my DH _swears_ that a particular item isn't even remotely fishy because it's so fresh yadayadayada, I find it fishy.  I also hate that you have to take huge mouthfuls all at once because each little sushi jewel is intended as one bite.  Ick.
Frog legs, by the way, do not "taste like chicken" unless said chicken was marinated in a fish tank.  And crocodile tastes like fish.  Much common white fish, on the other hand (like tilapia, Dove sole, etc.) doesn't actually taste like fish if it's good quality.  So. . . I'm deeply confused.
Tonight DH is making calzones.  No sea creatures in sight.


----------



## pursecrzy

I'm so ready for warmer weather


----------



## Mindi B

Me, too!  Three to four inches of concrete-like, icy snow cover here.  Oh, joy!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Glad I cleaned the windshields off yesterday! They would be covered in ice if I hadn't. [emoji51]


----------



## Mindi B

Yup.  Nothing like rain followed by sub-zero temps. And there are few things more fun than having to chip your vehicle out of an ice block.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> Yup.  Nothing like rain followed by sub-zero temps. And there are few things more fun than having to chip your vehicle out of an ice block.



That counts as exercise, though. [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## Mindi B

Hey, BBC, is the new, live action "Beauty and the Beast" something Jack will see?  I ask because I just read my first negative review of the film, and one of the critic's complaints was that Emma Watson is terrible at acting with green screen/CGI.  I'd love to know what an actual young actor thinks about that.


----------



## ouija board

Sending warm weather vibes to everyone who's encased in icy snow!


----------



## lulilu

We are ice covered here as well.  Luckily, we had the drive plowed and walkways cleared before it got too bad.  My SIL, who is huge, came over and finished the walkway.  Even he got tired with how heavy the snow/ice was.  My heater is running full-time so I know it's freezing outside.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> Hey, BBC, is the new, live action "Beauty and the Beast" something Jack will see?  I ask because I just read my first negative review of the film, and one of the critic's complaints was that Emma Watson is terrible at acting with green screen/CGI.  I'd love to know what an actual young actor thinks about that.



Hahaha....I asked him the other day and he said "that sounds like the worst thing I've ever heard of". He's into acting but is not a typical "theater kid"...he was one of the first to see Hamilton and thought it was: "ok" (sacrilege in his crowd...but that's a story for another day). He loved Jersey Boys, though. And RHPS.


----------



## Mindi B

Yeah, somehow I guessed that this wouldn't be high on any young man's "must-see" list.  Ah, well.  I usually prefer the Beast to the prince, myself, and I do NOT want to know what Freud would say about that.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

What about those of us who prefer Gaston???


----------



## Mindi B

I vill haf to consult my textbooks.  Gaston, you say.  Hmmm. . .  (*lights pipe, which is just a pipe*).


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> I vill haf to consult my textbooks.  Gaston, you say.  Hmmm. . .  (*lights pipe, which is just a pipe*).



Haha unless:




Nothing wrong with liking the bad guy occasionally! Especially when the movie tries to manipulate you but you just don't agree. My point - 
I have to just say it right here - Titanic. Ugh!!!! Drives me nuts. I would absolutely stayed with the Billy Zane character - he was better looking and had everything going for him. Seriously??? And then Leo's character dies - because of her. AND SHE THREW THE NECKLACE IN OCEAN. IDIOT. 

I'm sorry, where was I? [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## Genie27

Yeah, the bad guy is usually more fun and adventurous anyway. The only difference between the good guy and the bad one is that the hapless victim er heroine has the hots for one versus the other. Unrequited love will drive a person mad.


----------



## Genie27

Moulin Rouge - the Duke versus the wimpy poet/songwriter 
Granted the duke and the billy zane character were jerks. 

Then again so was the Jimmy Stewart character in Wonderful Life when he yells at his kid and is a right arse to his wife. 

Yes I ruined that movie for DBF.


----------



## nicole0612

Due to my age at the time, I refused to see Titanic (too cool) and was obsessed with Moulin Rouge (loved Ewan McGreggor because of Trainspotting), but I seriously always thought the the duke in Moulin Rouge was David Spade up until 2 minutes ago when I thought about it and my adult brain said, "wait...that can't be right." Ha, turns out it is definitely not David Spade, but they look a lot alike!






This is a fun subject though. Are there any other movie or pop culture "villains" who you would actually choose over the hero?


----------



## MSO13

i can't think of any villains I preferred but then I dated the bad boys in the band for 15 years with all the drama and heartbreak they entailed till I married the good guy who was a music executive. he had the good taste in music without the drama and the touring [emoji173]️


----------



## momasaurus

Mindi B said:


> Yup.  Nothing like rain followed by sub-zero temps. And there are few things more fun than having to chip your vehicle out of an ice block.


Before the previous snow storm I finally cleared a space in the 2-car garage for ONE CAR! LOL. It was awesome. So this time--VROOM--as soon as my plow guys came to do the driveway, I was out. I almost forgot about NOT having to scrape off the car. I am sorry for you, Mindy, though.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, moma, but fortunately this time I was fine!  I was remembering my youth, when my car sat outside--in Buffalo--and my first act every day during the winter was to undo the careful morning primping I had just engaged in by chiseling out my vehicle.  And one time a snowstorm in the morning turned into a rainstorm, then the temps plummeted again, and after classes I literally had to break through an inch of ice in order to enter my car!  I wish we'd had camera phones waaaaay back then.  It was something to see.


----------



## nicole0612

MrsOwen3 said:


> i can't think of any villains I preferred but then I dated the bad boys in the band for 15 years with all the drama and heartbreak they entailed till I married the good guy who was a music executive. he had the good taste in music without the drama and the touring [emoji173]️


I went the opposite route with dating!  I was always friends with the bad boys in the band, but never dated them because I was very "socially conservative" at the time, IFKWIM. As an adult, I always dated the nice and sweet guys, but never respected them because I am nice and sweet at my core, but also extremely assertive and bossy (apparently), and I can't stay attracted to someone who will let me walk all over them.  Finally, I realized that I can be friends with those nice guys but that I need a partner who will challenge me right back.  My husband is the first person I had a relationship with who I've really been attracted to mentally.  He can be a huge a**hole sometimes, but then again so can I.  Powerful men are very sexy to me, especially when they are also kind and loving, which mine is thankfully.  I think you definitely found the best of both worlds, especially since you share some of the same passions, both love cats, both music insiders, love to travel together, and I'm sure there is much more.


----------



## nicole0612

momasaurus said:


> Before the previous snow storm I finally cleared a space in the 2-car garage for ONE CAR! LOL. It was awesome. So this time--VROOM--as soon as my plow guys came to do the driveway, I was out. I almost forgot about NOT having to scrape off the car. I am sorry for you, Mindy, though.


Parking in the garage is the BEST THING when you have spent some time parking outside.  We have a two car garage but the kind of city garage that is a carriage house inside a brick wall that was converted to a garage and does not fit our two large vehicles.  When I park in the garage it is so great to get into a warm car for a change!


----------



## nicole0612

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, moma, but fortunately this time I was fine!  I was remembering my youth, when my car sat outside--in Buffalo--and my first act every day during the winter was to undo the careful morning primping I had just engaged in by chiseling out my vehicle.  And one time a snowstorm in the morning turned into a rainstorm, then the temps plummeted again, and after classes I literally had to break through an inch of ice in order to enter my car!  I wish we'd had camera phones waaaaay back then.  It was something to see.


Did you get a lot of snow this time Mindi?


----------



## Mindi B

Not too terrible, nicole.  We had perhaps four inches in the morning, then the precipitation changed to sleet, then to rain.  This was an improvement, except that again the temperatures dropped significantly and have stayed low, so we have large mounds of ice everywhere now.  This stuff can't go away soon enough, but the forecast for the remainder of this month suggests it may stick around for a while.  Sigh.


----------



## nicole0612

Mindi B said:


> Not too terrible, nicole.  We had perhaps four inches in the morning, then the precipitation changed to sleet, then to rain.  This was an improvement, except that again the temperatures dropped significantly and have stayed low, so we have large mounds of ice everywhere now.  This stuff can't go away soon enough, but the forecast for the remainder of this month suggests it may stick around for a while.  Sigh.



Ugh. I'm glad that it was not as bad as predicted, but ice everywhere and cold temps are no fun. Here's wishing for spring to come soon!


----------



## etoile de mer

nicole0612 said:


> Due to my age at the time, I refused to see Titanic (too cool) and was obsessed with Moulin Rouge (loved Ewan McGreggor because of Trainspotting), but I seriously always thought the the duke in Moulin Rouge was David Spade up until 2 minutes ago when I thought about it and my adult brain said, "wait...that can't be right." Ha, turns out it is definitely not David Spade, but they look a lot alike!
> View attachment 3634974
> 
> View attachment 3634975
> 
> This is a fun subject though. Are there any other movie or pop culture "villains" who you would actually choose over the hero?



Jumping in here…did someone just mention Ewan McGregor… Not at all per the topic, but he's also in one of my all time favorite movies, Miss Potter! Also loved his documentary series, Long Way Round.


----------



## ck21

Off topic of movies and eye candy....tomorrow is The 5 year follow-up for Hot Cars!  Assuming all goes well, it is his last appointment!!!!  Yahoo!!


----------



## Mindi B

Ck, that is WONDERFUL!


----------



## pursecrzy

That's great news CK!


----------



## nicole0612

etoile de mer said:


> Jumping in here…did someone just mention Ewan McGregor… Not at all per the topic, but he's also in one of my all time favorite movies, Miss Potter! Also loved his documentary series, Long Way Round.



Love [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## nicole0612

ck21 said:


> Off topic of movies and eye candy....tomorrow is The 5 year follow-up for Hot Cars!  Assuming all goes well, it is his last appointment!!!!  Yahoo!!



This is great news! We will be thinking about you tomorrow!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Fantastic news CK!!! Saying a little prayer for you both!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

That's soooo awesome, CK!!! Sending good thoughts!!! [emoji254]


----------



## etoile de mer

ck21 said:


> Off topic of movies and eye candy....tomorrow is The 5 year follow-up for Hot Cars!  Assuming all goes well, it is his last appointment!!!!  Yahoo!!



Sending best wishes!


----------



## ck21

5 years cancer free for our guy!!


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## Mindi B

My turn to ask for some Chat vibes for some testing this week.  Would appreciate your good thoughts, mah Peeps!


----------



## lulilu

Thank goodness, Ck!  That is wonderful news!

Sending you prayers and good thoughts, Mindi.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, 
Sending you vibes~~~~~~~~~~

I am also going to the doctor tomorrow. We'll see how much of a difference the last 3 months of healthy eating has made.


----------



## Notorious Pink

ck21 said:


> 5 years cancer free for our guy!!



YAAAAAAY!!!!! [emoji322][emoji92][emoji322][emoji92][emoji322][emoji92][emoji322][emoji92][emoji322] That's the very best kind of news!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> My turn to ask for some Chat vibes for some testing this week.  Would appreciate your good thoughts, mah Peeps!



Sending good thoughts and healthy vibes, Mindi!!! [emoji1374][emoji1374][emoji1374]


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> My turn to ask for some Chat vibes for some testing this week.  Would appreciate your good thoughts, mah Peeps!





etoupebirkin said:


> Mindi,
> Sending you vibes~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I am also going to the doctor tomorrow. We'll see how much of a difference the last 3 months of healthy eating has made.





ck21 said:


> 5 years cancer free for our guy!!



We have a lot of good vibes here!  Congratulations and best healthy wishes to all!


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> 5 years cancer free for our guy!!


Woohoo!!!!


----------



## ouija board

ck21 said:


> 5 years cancer free for our guy!!



Fantastic news!!!!! So very happy for you and Hot Cars!


----------



## ouija board

Sending lots of Chat vibes, Mindi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks so much, everybody.  So far so good.  EB, hoping all your hard work has paid off and your check-up tomorrow shows all good things!


----------



## chaneljewel

ck21 said:


> 5 years cancer free for our guy!!


That's wonderful news ck!!!   Celebrate!!

Prayers and good thoughts for you, Mindi.


----------



## ck21

Sending vibes, Mindi!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, hope everything went okay with your testing. 

Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks, everyone, for the good thoughts.  Results pending, but I'm hanging in.  It would really help if, I don't know, SPRING happened in the Northeast?  The next week looks like nothing but cold and rain.  ICK!


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Thanks, everyone, for the good thoughts.  Results pending, but I'm hanging in.  It would really help if, I don't know, SPRING happened in the Northeast?  The next week looks like nothing but cold and rain.  ICK!



Cold and rain here too!  We had 60's in February that spoiled us.  Now this normal weather just feels cruel!


----------



## Mindi B

ExACTly!


----------



## lulilu

It is supposed to be 70 degrees tomorrow, and in the 40s on Sunday!

I will keep sending you good thoughts, Mindi -- i hate waiting!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi,
Sending more chat vibes your way~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I found something really cool today--custom Chucks on the Nike website. $75 per pair. I LOVE Chucks. I find them really comfortable. I designed a girly pink pair and a navy and lavender one. I am going to sleep on it overnight then pull the trigger. Three weeks later they come in the mail. How cool is that!!!


----------



## Mindi B

I've done self-designed Chucks, EB!  It's really fun.  Recently I have been playing with some Nike ids, but the designs I like to create aren't the most versatile, so I'm hesitating.  I'm a big fan of their "teal."  Nothing goes with teal except an all-neutral outfit. . . well, I can do an all-neutral outfit. . . 
Share pics of your Chucks if you get 'em!


----------



## pursecrzy

Interesting.  Didn't know Nike owned Converse. I recently started buying Converse ballet flats.


----------



## Mindi B

I didn't either, pursey!  Either it's a recent acquisition, or they've only started to publicize it.  The two sites, their advertising, etc. used to be entirely separate.


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> Thanks, everyone, for the good thoughts.  Results pending, but I'm hanging in.  It would really help if, I don't know, SPRING happened in the Northeast?  The next week looks like nothing but cold and rain.  ICK!



Best wishes, Mindi!


----------



## etoile de mer

etoupebirkin said:


> Mindi,
> Sending more chat vibes your way~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I found something really cool today--custom Chucks on the Nike website. $75 per pair. I LOVE Chucks. I find them really comfortable. I designed a girly pink pair and a navy and lavender one. I am going to sleep on it overnight then pull the trigger. Three weeks later they come in the mail. How cool is that!!!



That's fun, love All Stars! I have a navy pair, and white. I've considered a custom pair, too. Unfortunately, I don't really find them very comfy, but I wear them anyway! A couple of years ago I got a pair of white/green Stan Smith tennis (which I coveted as a teenager, when I wore white leather Tretorn). I love all the simple, classic sneakers! Please post a pick of your custom pair, if you go forward!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here's pics of my Chucks.


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's pics of my Chucks.
> View attachment 3645843
> View attachment 3645844
> View attachment 3645845


eb- matching SO Birkins could really pull an outfit together...........


----------



## Mindi B

I had a similar thought, css!  A pair of Converse to go with every Birkin. . . .  Wheee!


----------



## Notorious Pink

The converse store in Soho (NYC) has a special customization setup with some pretty incredible graphics. DS1 has wanted a pair forever.

I have designed so many pairs on the website but never went for it....someone post pics of converse & H! 

A few months ago I bought the gold sequined pair but I haven't worn them yet....I guess I need to find the right outfit? If there is one? I suspect I may be about 25 years too old for gold sequined high tops......[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]

ETA: worse. I just checked my math...I may be about 35 years too old for gold sequined high tops....[emoji16]


----------



## eagle1002us

I watched "The Secret Life of Pets" a couple of weeks ago.   Hadn't seen a kid's movie in I don't know how long.   It was cute and entertaining, very good animation.


----------



## pursecrzy

eagle1002us said:


> I watched "The Secret Life of Pets" a couple of weeks ago.   Hadn't seen a kid's movie in I don't know how long.   It was cute and entertaining, very good animation.



Really good animation blows me away when I watch a kids movie. I saw Finding Dory a few weeks ago and was so impressed with the animation.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> I didn't either, pursey!  Either it's a recent acquisition, or they've only started to publicize it.  The two sites, their advertising, etc. used to be entirely separate.



According to Wikipedia, Nike bought them in 2003.


----------



## pursecrzy

etoile de mer said:


> That's fun, love All Stars! I have a navy pair, and white. I've considered a custom pair, too. Unfortunately, I don't really find them very comfy, but I wear them anyway! A couple of years ago I got a pair of white/green Stan Smith tennis (which I coveted as a teenager, when I wore white leather Tretorn). I love all the simple, classic sneakers! Please post a pick of your custom pair, if you go forward!



Stan Smiths are back in! Or they were last summer at least. 

I loved my Tretorns back in the day. They were so comfy! I bought a pair a few years ago but they were not the same.


----------



## etoile de mer

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's pics of my Chucks.
> View attachment 3645843
> View attachment 3645844
> View attachment 3645845



Fun!


----------



## etoile de mer

eagle1002us said:


> I watched "The Secret Life of Pets" a couple of weeks ago.   Hadn't seen a kid's movie in I don't know how long.   It was cute and entertaining, very good animation.



That one looked very cute, eagle, think I'll add it to our queue! We watched Inside Out a few months ago, and liked it a lot.


----------



## etoile de mer

pursecrzy said:


> Stan Smiths are back in! Or they were last summer at least.
> 
> I loved my Tretorns back in the day. They were so comfy! I bought a pair a few years ago but they were not the same.



I know, Tretorns were so comfy! They had a cushioned blue insole, that was like mini plush carpet! That's why, while coveting the look of the Stan Smith sneaker, I kept buying the same style, white leather Tretorn, over and over again!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Personally, I love kids movies. I need to go see the live action Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## ouija board

Sing is one of the best cartoon/kids movies I've seen (and I've seen em all!). Zootopia was very good too. 

I've never worn Converse sneakers, but I love the idea of designing a custom pair AND having a pair to match each bag.


----------



## etoile de mer

ouija board said:


> Sing is one of the best cartoon/kids movies I've seen (and I've seen em all!). Zootopia was very good too.
> 
> I've never worn Converse sneakers, but I love the idea of designing a custom pair AND having a pair to match each bag.



Love the suggestions, ouija board, we've been running low on program ideas. Just added both to our queue. We don't watch many kids movies, but I also remember really liking Bee Movie.  Appreciate having these sorts of lighthearted things to watch right now!


----------



## lulilu

Despite having 4 kids, I am really not a "kid person."  Luckily, DD2 is a great aunt to my GDs, and in addition to having baking sessions with them, will organize a family movie night when we watch whatever kid movie is popular.  We watched the Secret Life of Pets most recently.  She made popcorn with M&Ms and nutella croissants.  It was fun I have to admit, but a lot of it came from the company -- DD1 and 2, GDs and SIL.


----------



## chaneljewel

Love kid movies!   Must be the kid in me!  I want to see the new Beauty and the Beast too!

Really like the converse EB.  I have a sage colored pair that I really like.   DD was surprised that I liked them so well...lol.


----------



## etoupebirkin

chaneljewel said:


> Love kid movies!   Must be the kid in me!  I want to see the new Beauty and the Beast too!
> 
> Really like the converse EB.  I have a sage colored pair that I really like.   DD was surprised that I liked them so well...lol.


You need to order some custom Chucks!!! Match your birkins!!!!


----------



## ck21

ouija board said:


> Sing is one of the best cartoon/kids movies I've seen (and I've seen em all!). Zootopia was very good too.
> 
> I've never worn Converse sneakers, but I love the idea of designing a custom pair AND having a pair to match each bag.



We liked Sing too! And, Up was really good!

EB--I bet you could wear the kids size chucks.  They come in great colors at a fraction of the cost!


----------



## ck21




----------



## etoupebirkin

Great Chucks CK. Unfortunately, I have big feet for my height, 8.5.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I'm starting my busy season. Today was a 13-hour day. Ouch! But it does keep me in Hermes. Today is a weight lifting day -- 135lbs. I need to get some rest. But I did get my deadline work done.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Oh and my heat and hot water are on!!! Yes, that is a good thing. I've spent a birkin unit or more on a new furnace and hot water heater since December. We finally diagnosed the problem. A bird made a nest in the flue that leads from my furnace and hot water heater, essentially blocking it. The resultant stress on both appliances caused them to fail.

DH and I have been enjoying (NOT!!!) 50 degree showers for the past few days. And we had no heat over the weekend. But, hurrah!!! It's all been fixed. 

Hot showers are a necessity. I have not been happy. When DH and I have showered recently, we didn't sing, we screamed.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, I thought the blocked flue was fixed some time ago!  What happened?


----------



## pursecrzy

Me too!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> EB, I thought the blocked flue was fixed some time ago!  What happened?


The guy, in fact, did not get it all out, which contributed to my H2O heater dying. Incompetent HVAC person plus $7K new furnace and $5K new hot H2O heater = angry customer. Did I say that 50 degree showers are bracing!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, MAN!  These were the same clowns who missed the nest entirely the first time around, aren't they?  Can you sue them for any of the cost of the new appliances, which would not have been necessary, presumably, had they done their job properly the first time(s)?  I would be


----------



## lulilu

It must be the year of house repairs.  In the past few months, I've had my gutters removed and the wood underneath them replaced, and new gutters and gutter guards put on; the fireplace brick cleaned; a new heater; a new stove/oven (mine just refused to turn on one day); and I am about to schedule a new roof.  And I need to find an outdoor painter.  Plus it's getting time to schedule spring yard work.  My yard is high maintenance and I cannot handle all of it.  oy.

EB, it must have been a real pain for you.  The heater installation dragged on over several days -- I was without heat for 1.5 days, but once he got the heat on, he left to do an emergency job for someone else without heat and had to come back and finish.  They are a good company though.  And luckily are close by with people who will come out all evening if there's a problem.

I hate having workmen around.  It throws off my routine and upsets the dogs.
I wish I could have spent the money on interior upgrades.  Or a new handbag (or several) lol.


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu, ITA.  Home ownership can be a real pain.  DH is always cross when I suggest something maintenance-y needs doing.  He seems to think that paint and landscaping and appliances are somehow able to regenerate.  He is not correct.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, I spent the 5 years in NYC ignoring the house unless something fell on my head.  This year and last year, it has all been coming home to roost.  Last year, I had to rebuild the chimney and have major tree work (pruning, feeding and planting) done.  And repairs to the fence, which had been damaged by my neighbor's refusal to maintain her trees.  The back neighbor has really old pine trees that stand a number of stories over my yard.  She never has them pruned and branches have fallen during big storms.  The new next door neighbor thinks it's a good idea to clear cut his beautiful old trees, some of which he did last year, so I had to have tall evergreens put in on my side to maintain some privacy.  His lot is a bit higher and his pool is practically on the property line so the fence isn't enough.  I miss my old neighbors who went to their shore house on weekends.


----------



## Mindi B

Lol!  I do understand the "ignore, deny, and forget" approach to home maintenance!  I hate spending money on stuff that doesn't jazz me, like paint and tarmacadam and a new garbage can.  Whee.  But I also like to feel in control of my surroundings, and that means when stuff gets too dilapidated or starts to totter dangerously, I feel compelled to take action.   DH inevitably tries to categorize these projects as somehow entirely elective and even self-indulgent, which peeves me, as they are anything BUT.  This year, I am trying to sell some underused Hermes, and if successful, I will earmark some of the proceeds for what I perceive as needed home repairs/upgrades.  MY stuff, MY sales, MY call, no debate.  Hmph.


----------



## pursecrzy

Need to replace the window in the living room. The wood at the bottom has rotted out.


----------



## chaneljewel

Agree that home repairs are constant.  Fortunately my DH likes to do repairs IF he has the time.  Right now we are redoing part of our bathroom.  Rather DH is doing it and it's slow.  He's a perfectionist with his work though so that helps.  I just have to be patient with the time issue.


----------



## Notorious Pink

My DH is very particular about repair work. Sometimes he doesn't tell me someone or other is coming until that morning! Did lots of work last year to prep the house and property for DS1s Bar Mitzvah, but we know this year we will have to redo the driveway. [emoji51] Plus just about every Roman Shade in the house is broken. I have been tying up the boys' shades with very wide ribbon (which actually looks really nice!) for waaaay too long.


----------



## lulilu

My sister owned a 5 story townhouse on Fort Green, then moved to a big house on LI.  They sold and moved back to Brooklyn in a rental on Prospect Park.  Says she'll never own again.  Likes being able to call maintenance.  I am starting to come around to her way of thinking......


----------



## Rouge H

When we were younger DH and I enjoyed the fruits of our labor in home ownership now that we are older not so much.
New England winters are so hard on a home and like you Lulilu, it seems like everything needs to be done this year ugh! We've decided on a metal roof it's a little more than shingle but won't need replacement in our lifetime. If we didn't like our privacy a condo would look pretty good right now!


----------



## lulilu

Rouge H, that is what keeps me here (plus I love my house, and having space for all my kids to come home at the same time and visit).  My dogs need space and somewhere to bark without incurring the wrath of neighbors (not that I let them bark outside for more than a minute).


----------



## Rouge H

I know my fur babies love the privacy of our back yard and so do I. Also I love flower gardening around the pool which is my outlet for having to take care of such a big place for just two people. Patiently awaiting for the lingering dirty snow to be gone. I want too see the buds on the trees and the Robins looking to nest


----------



## lulilu

I think we might be the same person, Rouge H.  Planting flowers is my spring/summer thing.  I don't handle the bigger stuff, but the kids always buy me masses of flowers for Mothers' Day planting.  I have beds and planters.  I am not very artistic about it, but learned some stuff from my British cousins when they were here about planters.
Despite the snow we had, weeds are reproducing quickly so I will have to get busy soon so there is somewhere to put flowers.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Oh good, we have gardeners here. My mom moved in with us a few months ago and she wants to start planting soon. I was horrified to discover last spring that the "weeds" I had been getting rid of every year (forgot to do that last spring) were in fact tomato plants. And peppers. I let them grow and last summer I had an unruly amount of tomato plants. Let's see what happens when I do it on purpose!


----------



## lulilu

Love home grown tomatoes and peppers, BBC!  We once that a retired neighbor who grew tons of tomatoes and peppers.  BLTs were our dinner treat, and peppers and eggs.  I'd give him some homemade zucchini bread (yes, I once baked a few things) in return.  It was win-win for both of us.


----------



## Rouge H

Peppers and eggs brings back memories haven't had that since I was a little girl. I think I may make some with homemade banana bread. ❤


----------



## chaneljewel

Peppers and eggs?  Is that a particular kind of dish?  I love both..am a daily egg eater...so this sounds delicious.  

Lulilu, what did your British cousins teach you about planting is planters?  I'm always looking for garden hints.


----------



## gracekelly

I am still picking cherry tomatoes off my plants that I started from seed last May.  I am debating whether to keep them going or start over again, but this time with store bought plants.  I wanted to start from seed as a science experiment and got that out of my system.  
Truthfully, I prefer the BBC method of gardening, i.e. do nothing and the plants appear, grow like crazy and give lots of tomatoes and peppers!


----------



## Mindi B

Hi, Peeps!  Nothing important to say.  Just, you know, hi.


----------



## Rouge H

The sun is shining yippie!!


----------



## Mindi B

I know!  Tomorrow, not so much, at least here, but for today, I'm thrilled!


----------



## Notorious Pink

gracekelly said:


> I am still picking cherry tomatoes off my plants that I started from seed last May.  I am debating whether to keep them going or start over again, but this time with store bought plants.  I wanted to start from seed as a science experiment and got that out of my system.
> Truthfully, I prefer the BBC method of gardening, i.e. do nothing and the plants appear, grow like crazy and give lots of tomatoes and peppers!



Thank you, but the problem is when I actually do something. I planted one tomato plant 12 years ago and I got two tomatoes so I thought that was it. Nothing in my garden lasted, nothing grew for years...which is why I thought they were weeds!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh my, oh my, allow me to break into normal programming with an important warning from one of my dubious webfeeds.  Please, be aware that
"the planets have aligned and Venus and Jupiter are_ both_ in retrograde this spring, which means big, permanent changes to your look are not advised until after June 9th, when both return to normal. That means you probably shouldn't get a pixie or extensions on a whim — and certainly don't go platinum unless you've really done your research. 'This is the time period when mistakes tend to happen,' [the astrologist] explains."
So, you know, don't say I didn't warn ya when that mohawk doesn't work out.  
You're welcome.  Just livin' life by the stars here.


----------



## lulilu

Thanks Mindi.  Now I have to change all of my plans for today....


----------



## Mindi B

Shoot, I'm sorry, lulilu.  But I hadta warn ya. . . .


----------



## Mindi B

I have officially reached the age when my sentences often take this form, "You know when we did that thing with the guy at that place we went to that one time?"
Just shoot me.


----------



## ouija board

Oh Lordy, if only my mistakes tend to happen ONLY when Venus and Jupiter are in retrograde. I'll put away the leather hot pants and biker jacket for after June 9.


----------



## Mindi B

Come visit me in late June, OB, once the stars are properly aligned, and let's rock the hot pants and biker jackets together!  What could go wrong?


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Oh my, oh my, allow me to break into normal programming with an important warning from one of my dubious webfeeds.  Please, be aware that
> "the planets have aligned and Venus and Jupiter are_ both_ in retrograde this spring, which means big, permanent changes to your look are not advised until after June 9th, when both return to normal. That means you probably shouldn't get a pixie or extensions on a whim — and certainly don't go platinum unless you've really done your research. 'This is the time period when mistakes tend to happen,' [the astrologist] explains."
> So, you know, don't say I didn't warn ya when that mohawk doesn't work out.
> You're welcome.  Just livin' life by the stars here.



I read something similar Mindi, thanks for the warning. My stylist wants to mix up my color in a few weeks, she called it "flat" when she trimmed my bangs a few weeks ago and I was like "um, you did it" she never allows me to follow any of my Spring whims of wanting a dramatic color change so I'm probably safe. Most likely I'll go from espresso to chocolate with a bit of honey balayage underneath. Hmm, my hair sounds delicious actually...


----------



## MSO13

this makes me want to look at previous periods in my life where I made ill advised changes to my appearance, like a dozen facial piercings, sleeping with hair bleach on my head under a wool cap, some impulsive choices of tattoos, piercing my own ears, shaving my head on Christmas to annoy my mom. Perhaps it was just the planets fault?


----------



## Mindi B

Yum!    Your hair DOES sound delicious.
And I say, blame the planets.  Absolutely.


----------



## Mindi B

Mercury makes me shop on-line.  Neptune makes me eat chocolate.


----------



## ouija board

I'm blaming Pluto for my H scarf collection. It isn't  even a real planet, so I was duped.


----------



## Mindi B

It's DOUBLY not yer fault, OB.


----------



## ck21

Happy Friday!  Coming out of a strep-induced fog from earlier this week--I'll blame it all on the planets.

The sun is out and the neighborhood is full of kids!  It's a good day!


----------



## Mindi B

Feel 100% better soon, ck!


----------



## pursecrzy

March is finally over! Woo hoo!


----------



## lulilu

We've been having a huge rain storm since last night.  Thunder and lightening too.  They promise tomorrow will be better.  I'm looking forward to nice weather as we've had so many grey days recently.
CK, glad you're feeling better.  I think the planets have been screwing up everyone's good health.


----------



## lulilu

I'm wondering what Vlad has planned for us tomorrow?


----------



## nicole0612

Mindi B said:


> Oh my, oh my, allow me to break into normal programming with an important warning from one of my dubious webfeeds.  Please, be aware that
> "the planets have aligned and Venus and Jupiter are_ both_ in retrograde this spring, which means big, permanent changes to your look are not advised until after June 9th, when both return to normal. That means you probably shouldn't get a pixie or extensions on a whim — and certainly don't go platinum unless you've really done your research. 'This is the time period when mistakes tend to happen,' [the astrologist] explains."
> So, you know, don't say I didn't warn ya when that mohawk doesn't work out.
> You're welcome.  Just livin' life by the stars here.



LOL I was just asking in the other chat thread if I should have my hair dyed lighter to disguise grey hairs as they start to come. Other thread said no (at least not yet) and apparently astrology agrees.


----------



## nicole0612

lulilu said:


> I'm wondering what Vlad has planned for us tomorrow?



Good question!


----------



## pursecrzy

lulilu said:


> I'm wondering what Vlad has planned for us tomorrow?



Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Mindi B

Yes, thank you for the heads-up, lulilu.  Note to self: Believe NOTHING tomorrow.


----------



## MSO13

remember last year when we were all traumatically locked out? that was momentarily so upsetting but I can't remember the year before.

did anyone play Pac Man on Google Maps today? it's on the iPhone app


----------



## Notorious Pink

MrsOwen3 said:


> remember last year when we were all traumatically locked out? that was momentarily so upsetting but I can't remember the year before.
> 
> did anyone play Pac Man on Google Maps today? it's on the iPhone app



It's on the iPad too. Harder than it sounds!!!


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Oh my, oh my, allow me to break into normal programming with an important warning from one of my dubious webfeeds.  Please, be aware that
> "the planets have aligned and Venus and Jupiter are_ both_ in retrograde this spring, which means big, permanent changes to your look are not advised until after June 9th, when both return to normal. That means you probably shouldn't get a pixie or extensions on a whim — and certainly don't go platinum unless you've really done your research. 'This is the time period when mistakes tend to happen,' [the astrologist] explains."
> So, you know, don't say I didn't warn ya when that mohawk doesn't work out.
> You're welcome.  Just livin' life by the stars here.



In Chinese animal astrology I am a rabbit.  I do like carrots...


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> In Chinese animal astrology I am a rabbit.  I do like carrots...



My husband and I are both roosters. My massage therapist told me all about "good" and "bad" animal signs. Apparently we are a "bad" one.


----------



## pursecrzy

nicole0612 said:


> My husband and I are both roosters. My massage therapist told me all about "good" and "bad" animal signs. Apparently we are a "bad" one.



I'm "bad" too. LOL! 

Your comment made me think of Foghorn Leghorn.


----------



## Mindi B

I'm a bunny, too, prepster.


----------



## pursecrzy

MissP is playing with her rubber chicken.


----------



## pursecrzy




----------



## momasaurus

Mindi B said:


> I have officially reached the age when my sentences often take this form, "You know when we did that thing with the guy at that place we went to that one time?"
> Just shoot me.


Do you live in Maine? That's where they say "Turn right where the gas station used to be."


----------



## prepster

nicole0612 said:


> My husband and I are both roosters. My massage therapist told me all about "good" and "bad" animal signs. Apparently we are a "bad" one.



Lol!  Well I'm sorry to hear that.  You would both get along well with my DH, he is a rooster too.  I was searching signs last night, now that Mindi B has me all sidetracked with her predictions, and discovered that Rabbits and Roosters are one of the worst possible combinations for marriage.



Mindi B said:


> I'm a bunny, too, prepster.



Oh goody!    Do you like carrots?  Maybe we could move in together when I break the news to DH that we are not compatible.


----------



## lulilu

prepster said:


> In Chinese animal astrology I am a rabbit.  I do like carrots...





Mindi B said:


> I'm a bunny, too, prepster.



Another rabbit here.  I am seeing a connection....


----------



## Mindi B

I think we'll have to be roomies, prepster.  My DH is a snake. . . and as you might imagine, the rabbit and the snake are also a bad combo.  So, you bring your paints and I'll stock up on carrots.  Do you ever do pet portraits?  

ETA:  lulilu, want to split the rent three ways?


----------



## lulilu

Can I just say my dogs are the cutest ever?  They make me smile all the time.  Phillip and Lillian chase each other all around the house -- Phil makes the cutest pitter-patter when he hops around on his 3 paws.  His ears always flop up and down too.  (I talk to them all day too.)  I need to remind myself how to post photos.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Aw, I'm a rat. DH is a rooster....according to the site I looked at, he's bad for me, but I'm not quite so bad for him!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, please do post some photos, lulilu!  I am a dog fanatic and would love to see your two sweeties!  A house without a dog now feels strangely lacking to me.  DH is away this weekend and having my two goofballs sleeping on either side of me is such a comfort (if a bit constricting).


----------



## Genie27

All is not lost, ladies. They say if you're not compatible with your SO, you just have to...err...work it harder. 

Or something like that.


----------



## Mindi B

Huh, BBC, I'll have to see whether I or DH is the main villain in our mismatched relationship.  I'ma gonna blame the snake until and unless I find sufficient evidence to the contrary. . . .


----------



## Mindi B

Do they say that, Genie?  Which site, exactly, are you looking at?


----------



## Genie27

I may have paraphrased


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> I think we'll have to be roomies, prepster.  My DH is a snake. . . and as you might imagine, the rabbit and the snake are also a bad combo.  So, you bring your paints and I'll stock up on carrots.  Do you ever do pet portraits?
> 
> ETA:  lulilu, want to split the rent three ways?



Lol! Sounds perfect!



BBC said:


> Aw, I'm a rat. DH is a rooster....according to the site I looked at, he's bad for me, but I'm not quite so bad for him!



Yep.  I'm sure that's the case here too.



Genie27 said:


> All is not lost, ladies. They say if you're not compatible with your SO, you just have to...err...work it harder.
> 
> Or something like that.



Lolololololol....Well he'll be happy to hear _that_!


----------



## prepster

pursecrzy said:


> View attachment 3653235



She is the cutest!


----------



## eagle1002us

another bunny here.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I'm a boar and DH is a rat...

DH is a Pisces and I'm on the cusp of Virgo and Libra. But I have much more Libra tendencies and personality.


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> Lol!  Well I'm sorry to hear that.  You would both get along well with my DH, he is a rooster too.  I was searching signs last night, now that Mindi B has me all sidetracked with her predictions, and discovered that Rabbits and Roosters are one of the worst possible combinations for marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh goody!    Do you like carrots?  Maybe we could move in together when I break the news to DH that we are not compatible.



Haha apparently roosters and roosters are a terrible combination. If only we had known this years ago [emoji14]


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> I'm a boar and DH is a rat...
> 
> DH is a Pisces and I'm on the cusp of Virgo and Libra. But I have much more Libra tendencies and personality.



I always thought that astrological signs and predictions were so much fun. Sadly even as I child I knew I was almost the complete opposite of my sign (Gemini).


----------



## nicole0612

I looked up astrological signs for fun. DH is a Leo and that does fit his personality. I decided that I am an Earth sign in disguise, likely a Virgo.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> Huh, BBC, I'll have to see whether I or DH is the main villain in our mismatched relationship.  I'ma gonna blame the snake until and unless I find sufficient evidence to the contrary. . . .



This is not a surprise for me. I'm a Gemini and DH is a Capricorn - when it comes down to astrological stereotypes, that means I am very flighty and social and he is very serious and practical. But we find that we balance each other out - he grounds me and I lighten him up. I have some expert advice on this matter as my stepmother is very highly trained in chart drawing and years ago she made charts for all of us. DH and I have our moons in the same sign, so we are very compatible regardless. Whew! Because I was like, seriously worried. [emoji28]

Forgive me, but with talk of snakes I must include this....DS2 texted it to me the other day....

View attachment 3654292


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> This is not a surprise for me. I'm a Gemini and DH is a Capricorn - when it comes down to astrological stereotypes, that means I am very flighty and social and he is very serious and practical. But we find that we balance each other out - he grounds me and I lighten him up. I have some expert advice on this matter as my stepmother is very highly trained in chart drawing and years ago she made charts for all of us. DH and I have our moons in the same sign, so we are very compatible regardless. Whew! Because I was like, seriously worried. [emoji28]
> 
> Forgive me, but with talk of snakes I must include this....DS2 texted it to me the other day....
> 
> View attachment 3654292



Hi fellow Gemini! Sadly I am not much of a Gemini...in name only.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> Hi fellow Gemini! Sadly I am not much of a Gemini...in name only.



Probably a more relaxing life for you. [emoji254]


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Probably a more relaxing life for you. [emoji254]



Maybe, but how glam like you to be a true Gemini "always the life of the party" [emoji173]


----------



## Mindi B

I am Cancer the Crab.  This. . . fits.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> Maybe, but how glam like you to be a true Gemini "always the life of the party" [emoji173]



It can be tiring!


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> I am Cancer the Crab.  This. . . fits.



I'm a cancer too!  True to my sign, I love being near the water.  Need to figure out how to retire to a lake home!


----------



## prepster

BBC said:


> It can be tiring!



 One of my girlfriends who is a Gemini said one day, "I find myself fascinating but exhausting!" Lolol!


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> One of my girlfriends who is a Gemini said one day, "I find myself fascinating but exhausting!" Lolol!



Haha! Love this.


----------



## etoile de mer

prepster said:


> In Chinese animal astrology I am a rabbit.  I do like carrots...





Mindi B said:


> I'm a bunny, too, prepster.





lulilu said:


> Another rabbit here.  I am seeing a connection....





eagle1002us said:


> another bunny here.



I'm also a rabbit! This site I just found delineates us further:
http://www.chinesezodiac.com/rabbit.php

I'm a water rabbit, virgo married to a metal ox, cancer!


----------



## prepster

etoile de mer said:


> I'm also a rabbit! This site I just found delineates us further:
> http://www.chinesezodiac.com/rabbit.php
> 
> I'm a water rabbit, virgo married to a metal ox, cancer!



No wonder I loved _Watership Down_.  Has anyone read any other Richard Adams books?  I love animal stories but I can't read/watch if they're sad.   I can handle chaos and destruction in a novel or movie, but don't hurt the dog.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> One of my girlfriends who is a Gemini said one day, "I find myself fascinating but exhausting!" Lolol!


Yeah, I know about that, even tho I'm a Virgo.  I have my repertoire of amusing stories then I poop out, rest a while, and repeat them.   Tho I can never remember who I told what to.   Well, I'm sure you guys will let me know!


----------



## Mindi B

Prepster, I am right there with you on animal stories.  And Watership Down is my favorite novel, ever.  I read it in fifth grade, I believe, and if I could have left my life, learned Lapine, and moved to a warren beneath an English field, I would have done so.  When animals are menaced in a story, I don't care HOW fake or ridiculous or wantonly manipulative it is, I weep.  Did you know there is a website called "DoestheDogDie.com" that allows you to search their database of films, tv shows, and novels to learn if any animals die or are injured in the narrative?  I use it.  Seriously.  'Cus I can't take it.


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> I'm a cancer too!  True to my sign, I love being near the water.  Need to figure out how to retire to a lake home!





Mindi B said:


> I am Cancer the Crab.  This. . . fits.


 Me too. There must be a name for a group of crabs. You know like "herd of horses" "gaggle of geese" "covey of quail" 
        Unfortunately in the Chinese classification I'm a Monkey, an old monkey,  so don't do much swinging from tree limbs these days, but I do continue to like bananas!


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, I am with you -- why do they torture kids with stories like Peter Rabbit?  It gave me nightmares.


----------



## Mindi B

Old fairy tales and books aimed at children were pretty vicious in general.  Shockheaded Peter, anyone?   The original collection of the Brothers Grimm is deeply deranged.  But contemporary authors/filmmakers use animals pretty cynically, I think.  They KNOW that for a significant proportion of their audience (the non-psychopaths), an animal in danger or pain will guarantee an emotional response.  It's a cheap trick, usually, but there it is.  I generally like bad horror movies, but if there's a dog in it, I'm out.  There is one primary reason to put a pet in a horror movie, and it's to show how the monster works.  Not okay.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Good grief, I'm bored silly, and reduced to watching April the giraffe on You Tube.

Having sold my last (and oldest) vacation house, I'm waiting for the moving truck to bring me all the antique wicker, paintings and pictures from said house.  The children rescued most of the furniture for future dwellings.  

It's a bitterweet day, but I won't miss the upkeep!

Fellow Cancerean here.  

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, I agree.  Many is the movie I've cut off for just that.


----------



## Mindi B

csshopper said:


> Me too. There must be a name for a group of crabs. You know like "herd of horses" "gaggle of geese" "covey of quail"!


I love collective nouns!  I did a quick Google; apparently there is no firm agreement, but some say "a CAST of crabs."  Works for me.


----------



## Mindi B

CG, that sounds extremely bittersweet at best, though I'm sure it is a good decision.  Will you be able to find hanging space for the transplanted pictures?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> CG, that sounds extremely bittersweet at best, though I'm sure it is a good decision.  Will you be able to find hanging space for the transplanted pictures?



Most will be stored in the basement where they'll await their (almost) final home.  Hopefully, in about a year.


----------



## etoupebirkin

CG, I hope the simplification will make you like easier. But I also can relate to the bittersweet nature of this. I think it's for the best. Sending you (((((hugs)))))!!!!

I hope the pups are doing well too.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, my head knows it's for the best, but my heart is another matter.


----------



## lulilu

CG, it's so good to see you!  Hope you are healthy and that this is just another step forward.  I am very sentimental about my home, where the kids grew up, and where everyone still comes for holidays.  It would be very hard for me to sell it, even though it's too big and overwhelming to maintain.  I just keep hiring people to do it.  But that is not a forever answer.  I am sure you have made the right decision.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, Luli!  I'm finally settling my health issues after more tests than were probably needed.  Turned out to be nothing too serious, but lifestyle changing.  Will be testing my fortitude for sure.

It just doesn't seem right that it's us who will be flying from the nest does it?    Though, I won't miss the upkeep, and already am keeping my eyes open for suitable townhouse.


----------



## eagle1002us

*@etoupe Birkin*, I have to thank you for the link to Simply Recipes.  I saw a recipe for chicken biryani on it and told DH I'd printed it for him (he's the cook).   On Sunday early evening, he tells me he couldn't find the biryani recipe [it was sitting on the printer] and so he bought onions and potatoes _and_ basmati rice for the two versions of biranyi he saw on the web.   (He loves buying groceries).   Short story, first he made it without raita, next day, raita with mint, then two days later he put mint _and_ diced cukes in the raita.  The third day was a charm: I gobbled a plate of the biryani with gobs of raita and it was excellent.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> *@etoupe Birkin*, I have to thank you for the link to Simply Recipes.  I saw a recipe for chicken biryani on it and told DH I'd printed it for him (he's the cook).   On Sunday early evening, he tells me he couldn't find the biryani recipe [it was sitting on the printer] and so he bought onions and potatoes _and_ basmati rice for the two versions of biranyi he saw on the web.   (He loves buying groceries).   Short story, first he made it without raita, next day, raita with mint, then two days later he put mint _and_ diced cukes in the raita.  The third day was a charm: I gobbled a plate of the biryani with gobs of raita and it was excellent.



This dish is a mainstay at our house. Lucky you to have DH the chef!


----------



## lulilu

CG, it's great to hear you are well.  One big thing that keeps me here is the dogs.  They can be noisy at times, and love the yard.  I am anxious to hear how you solve the issue.  I am sure you will.  I have thought of townhouses and even condos.  I love my sister's apartment in NY -- it's big with a wall of windows and a balcony, and pets are allowed -- but I fear 3 or 4 dogs will not be permitted.


----------



## Mindi B

CG,


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Good morning, girls!    Mindi, the hugs are much appreciated this morning!

Luli, we have two townhome communities fairly close to me that are dog friendly, have attached garages, and fenced privacy type terrance/yards.  My 4 love the yard here, but they're small and would adjust.  Both places allow 2 dogs, but look the other way as long as multiples are reasonably well behaved.  My biggest issue is finding one with the master on the first floor.  The other thing that stops me is that I don't have to stay in the same city.  The idea interest me, but also is scary.

Now, who is it that said, "Getting old isn't for sissies???"


----------



## lulilu

The world is your oyster, CG!  A fun proposition to daydream about.  There are a few southern cities that interest me....


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Luli, we should start a commune for the old (us) and furry!


----------



## lulilu

I'm in, CG!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, me too, in spades.  If you'll allow HenHen.  This, I know, may be a deal breaker.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, you can only come IF you bring HenHen!     Yesterday, we were visited by a 1 year old Great Dane.  My pupsters were exhausted last night.  If they can keep up with that kind shenanigans, they can one little HenHen.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, be careful what you ask for, CG!  HenHen is so very, very. . . HenHen.  DH and I love him dearly, but he is an acquired taste, to say the least.  Miss Olive still doesn't understand why we let him live here.  Seriously, we feed Henry in his crate so he and Olive don't harass one another (food is Henry's undoing), and EVERY SINGLE TIME we release him, Olive barks.  She is clearly saying, "Why in the world, once you get that thing properly sequestered, do you always undo it?  You bipeds are IDIOTS."


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, Mindi, I LOVE the scene you just described!  After the Great Dane left yesterday, that's exactly what Macy told me.


----------



## Mindi B

I suspect our dogs often despair of their humans.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> This dish is a mainstay at our house. Lucky you to have DH the chef!


This is what stops me from retiring and I'm on my 40th yr of work (same employer).   I'd have no excuse to avoid making dinner if I retired.   I used to like to cook when I was single b/c I could pop a lamb chop seasoned with rosemary into the broiler and have some veg and I was done.   (Fresh US lamb was readily available then).   DH, having overcome his diabetes and not having to use med anymore, is a very fussy eater, or put another way, a very rigid eater.   No pasta, no rice, a little couscous, no beef, no pork, no fish, no Chinese or Mexican food.  He thrives on greek yoghurt (I hate the intense smell of it) and peanuts.   And, I'm not that crazy about chicken but I like the other stuff.   I have the feeling that I may be working until my 45th year.   It'd be easier than the alternative.

I forget the name of it but there is an Indian dish that is chicken made with a peanut sauce.  The sauce is flavored with various spices.  I like that and DH will eat it.    But I was traumatized when I had some folks over to dinner 10,000 years ago and one of my guests asked, "is this chicken with peanut butter?"   Ordinarily I liked his caustic wit but not then.


----------



## chaneljewel

pursecrzy said:


> View attachment 3653235




My furry girls have the same toy.  They love this silly looking chicken!   

CG, I'm sure the pressure of having the vacation gone will help you feel more relaxed over time.  

I can't imagine not having my girls.  They're constant companions.  Our pug, Madeline, is now 13 and just last night my DH called her "a little old lady set in her ways".  It was funny to me as I figure that's what he will say about me one day.


----------



## lulilu

Chanel, love your DH's nickname.  Rocky, one of my little ones is almost 14 and we call him "little old man."  Moose, we used to call "cranky old man" lol.  My dogs follow me everywhere too.  Three are on the sofa with me right now.


----------



## Mindi B

Olive is 16.  We call her "old girl" behind her back.  But, er, "ma'am" to her face.  Her 'tude is legendary and her wrath fearsome.


----------



## lulilu

lol, Mindy!  I love hearing about old dogs.  Moose had an attitude too.  Going blind kind of took some of it out of him.  Still miss the old crab.


----------



## Mindi B

O-girl is crabby, too.  Comes with the territory.  As CG said recently, getting old is not for sissies! She is more or less deaf, and her hind end doesn't always go where she wants it to, so we're making accommodations: She gets pretty much as many biscuits as she demands, there are lots of cuddly fleece throws for her to snuggle on (she likes to dig them into lumps before flopping on them), extra rugs for better paw traction, a small set of fluffy steps to let her climb up onto her favorite chair, occasional underarm carries up and down the stairs (when she lets us.  She's an independent little cuss). DH laughs that soon the whole house will be furnished exclusively in "geriatric dog."


----------



## lulilu

That is a great doggy house, Mindi!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, the last rescue dog we adopted was 12 at the time and lived to be 16!  I love older dogs.  I love puppies.  OK, I just love dogs!


----------



## ck21

I love senior dogs!  I still remember meeting miss O in NY!


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> This is what stops me from retiring and I'm on my 40th yr of work (same employer).   I'd have no excuse to avoid making dinner if I retired.   I used to like to cook when I was single b/c I could pop a lamb chop seasoned with rosemary into the broiler and have some veg and I was done.   (Fresh US lamb was readily available then).   DH, having overcome his diabetes and not having to use med anymore, is a very fussy eater, or put another way, a very rigid eater.   No pasta, no rice, a little couscous, no beef, no pork, no fish, no Chinese or Mexican food.  He thrives on greek yoghurt (I hate the intense smell of it) and peanuts.   And, I'm not that crazy about chicken but I like the other stuff.   I have the feeling that I may be working until my 45th year.   It'd be easier than the alternative.
> 
> I forget the name of it but there is an Indian dish that is chicken made with a peanut sauce.  The sauce is flavored with various spices.  I like that and DH will eat it.    But I was traumatized when I had some folks over to dinner 10,000 years ago and one of my guests asked, "is this chicken with peanut butter?"   Ordinarily I liked his caustic wit but not then.



Hmmmm...you have me stumped and we eat a lot of Indian/Pakistani food. There is a Thai dish with chicken in a peanut and spicy sauce called Swimming Rama. Is it like that? Or is it an Indian curry made with peanuts? I would eat that so happily. Two of my favorite foods are peanut butter and chicken. That peanut butter chicken dish sounds amazing to me.


----------



## Genie27

There are Malaysian dishes that could combine peanut sauce and Indian spices. 

As far as I know traditional Indian dishes wouldn't use peanut sauce, but Indonesian/Thai/Malaysian/Vietnamese etc would. 

Oddly enough one of my mainstay dishes (when I cooked more frequently) was a noodle stir fry that included peanut butter as part of the flavour/sauce. Neither BF or I are too interested in cooking, although we both enjoy eating.


----------



## Mindi B

Chicken Satay?


----------



## Rami00

ooops wrong thread


----------



## prepster

Maybe something like Pad Thai?  You're all making me hungry!  Let's take the day off today and go shopping and out for lunch.


----------



## Genie27

Yeah, I am spectacularly un-awake this morning. And it's snowing.  In April.


----------



## Mindi B

That's just _wrong_, Genie.  I am soooo ready for spring.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Chicken Satay?


BINGO!   That's it!   Thank you, Mindi!


----------



## eagle1002us

I would like a recipe for coconut chicken (or a curry of that).   If anyone has one, the simpler the better, please consider sharing.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Hmmmm...you have me stumped and we eat a lot of Indian/Pakistani food. There is a Thai dish with chicken in a peanut and spicy sauce called Swimming Rama. Is it like that? Or is it an Indian curry made with peanuts? I would eat that so happily. Two of my favorite foods are peanut butter and chicken. That peanut butter chicken dish sounds amazing to me.


This Swimming Rama sounds interesting.  I don't think I've ever seen that on a Thai menu around here.  If you have a fairly simple recipe of that, consider sharing.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> This Swimming Rama sounds interesting.  I don't think I've ever seen that on a Thai menu around here.  If you have a fairly simple recipe of that, consider sharing.



Hi Eagle, I usually use this recipe, but it involves some ingredients that you may not have on hand and requires grinding the peanuts.
https://importfood.com/recipes/recipe/150-thai-rama-chicken-praram-long-song


I also found this recipe, which has the same flavor elements but uses peanut butter instead of grinding peanuts and only commonly available ingredients. It should be pretty easy.
https://www.budgetbytes.com/2013/01/chicken-in-peanut-sauce/


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Hi Eagle, I usually use this recipe, but it involves some ingredients that you may not have on hand and requires grinding the peanuts.
> https://importfood.com/recipes/recipe/150-thai-rama-chicken-praram-long-song
> 
> 
> I also found this recipe, which has the same flavor elements but uses peanut butter instead of grinding peanuts and only commonly available ingredients. It should be pretty easy.
> https://www.budgetbytes.com/2013/01/chicken-in-peanut-sauce/


Thank you, Nicole!  I printed them out.


----------



## pursecrzy

Genie27 said:


> Yeah, I am spectacularly un-awake this morning. And it's snowing.  In April.



We always get one last snow in April. Monday is supposed to be gorgeous though!


----------



## Mindi B

I've always grown up in "last snow in April" climates, too, pursey.  Yet it still rankles.


----------



## lulilu

Wow, I thought our "last snow in early-mid March" was bad.  And given the amount of crazy rain we've been having, I fear we'd be snowed in. 

At least the sun is out here.  Freezing, but sunny.  We are supposed to get warm weather.

My 3 younger (adult) children are planning a trip in several weeks to Europe, Ireland, ending in Stocklholm, where they will be joined by DS1's wife, who will be on a multi-country business trip.  I am glad they are doing something together.  My 4 kids have a private chat group on WhatsApp, separate from our family chat.  They are close even if they don't see each as often as they used to with work and uni responsibilities.  I am trying not to worry about them, given Europe's recent events.  DS1's wife works often in Europe, mostly in France where most of her clients live, but I do not always know that she's there.  The more you know....

Easter has never been a favorite holiday (except for the candy) and I am just not feeling making a big dinner.  I just made dinner reservations for the first time for a holiday dinner.


----------



## pursecrzy

Good for you lulilu!


----------



## pursecrzy

Discovered yesterday that MissP is like a hamster - her fur makes her look a whole lot bigger than she actually is! She managed to easily pass through the picket fence at a friend's house. I had her on leash at the time so she didn't escape.

I highly recommend the movie "Sing". The animation is outstanding.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Pursey, we need a picture of Miss P.  It's been too long!


----------



## pursecrzy

She loves the fireplace!


----------



## Mindi B

I soooo want to snuggle Miss P.  And she looks so wise.


----------



## pursecrzy

She would sooooo snuggle right back!

She met my friend's cat last night and they were so close to playing with each other.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Miss P is adorable!


----------



## pursecrzy

She is CG and her personality matches her appearance.  We really lucked out with her.


----------



## Notorious Pink

pursecrzy said:


> She loves the fireplace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662467



aw what a cutie!!!

I was sorry I got lost, is she a rescue, too? Rescues are the best!


----------



## ouija board

What a cute face! She's got the perfect spot, right where it's warmest!


----------



## pursecrzy

BBC said:


> aw what a cutie!!!
> 
> I was sorry I got lost, is she a rescue, too? Rescues are the best!



Not a rescue but she didn't fit into her breeders plan so they rehired her with us.



ouija board said:


> What a cute face! She's got the perfect spot, right where it's warmest!



OB, she gets so close to the fireplace I think she's going to burn herself


----------



## lulilu

So lucky to have a snuggly pup, Pursey!


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> I've always grown up in "last snow in April" climates, too, pursey.  Yet it still rankles.



It is snowing here tonight.  The yard is covered and I just pulled out boots and snow pants for hot cars!


----------



## chaneljewel

pursecrzy said:


> She loves the fireplace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662467


Such personality!


ck21 said:


> It is snowing here tonight.  The yard is covered and I just pulled out boots and snow pants for hot cars!


Ugh!  I'm so done with snow.   Although we didn't have a lot this past winter, it's time for it to rest up for next winter!  Spring needs to stay!!


----------



## Mindi B

You live in a cruel state, ck.  I remember it well.


----------



## lulilu

CK, that is terrible!  We are having 70s and 80s this week.  All the trees are budding or blooming.  Such a difference.  I used to travel to Minneapolis/St. Paul every few weeks, and sloshed in snow with my high heels on more than one (poorly planned) trip.  Hope spring finds you soon.


----------



## lulilu

I hope everyone is having a good holiday week.  

We are having beautiful weather and the trees and shrubs are blooming or budding.  So nice to go out without a coat or jacket.

I have had an off week -- I cracked my head on an open cabinet in the kitchen when I was putting away groceries this past weekend.  My own stupid fault.  Ended up with staples in my head, which are still there (one more day).  Not the best experience.  I am lucky that DD1 lives only a mile away and could take me to the ER on a Saturday evening while DD2 was out with friends.  They both stepped in and made Sunday dinner, which is our weekly together time.

Anyone have weekend plans?  I am pushing dinner at a local restaurant for Sunday dinner,  which has been met by chagrin and grumbling acceptance.  I am just not in the mood to make a big holiday meal.  (and this was before the head bump)


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, Luli, I'm so sorry about the head cracking.  Dinner reservations for Sunday night dinner sounds perfect.


----------



## lulilu

Thanks CG!  I have kept it to myself as it is embarrassing to say the least.  I feel quite stupid.  

I believe dinner out might be a new tradition.  When I make the traditional ham and turkey with scalloped potatoes (that everyone is asking for),  there is so much preparation (including shopping) and leftovers.  I get tired just thinking about it for some reason.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Don't be embarrassed, Luli!  They're called accidents.


----------



## Mindi B

No, lulilu, you aren't stupid at all!  These things happen.  Last time DH was away I sliced open a finger trying to cut a bagel in half.  With a huge, serrated knife.  Had to go to the urgent care center to have the wound glued shut.  It happens.  
Glad you weren't too badly hurt.  DINNER AT A RESTAURANT IS A-OK!  If a homemade dinner for Easter is non-negotiable for any family members, well, I would assume they all have supermarkets near them and kitchens in their homes, no?


----------



## ouija board

Easter dinner where someone else cooks and cleans up is always a good choice! 

Lulilu, I've almost done the same thing on my cabinet doors, too. Definitely calls for a low key, low stress Easter dinner for you.


----------



## MSO13

Sorry about your head @lulilu !
My family and I are big fans of dinners out on holidays and even catered meals at home. No one ever feels like cleaning up so I say go for it, it's way more fun and relaxing for the host in my opinion. 

I am home with the drywall contractor finally patching up all the holes from the bedroom/bath renovation. In a few weeks the final trim work should be done and we're ready for painting and the final finish on the hardwood floors. DH is making me wait till apres Tax Day to purchase our bed but we agreed on a bed from Hypnos, well I decided. We have tried every mattress known to man, we are best pals with mattress salespeople all over our region. I knew DH was like this when I married him but I'm more of a 'I like it, we can afford it, let's buy it' person. He's a let's ponder this monumental decision until our current bed sinks to the floor, read every review online, grill the salespeople on the origin of all the materials inside the mattress, go home and research some more, try to find a better price and then ask me to tell him why I like A vs B more many times to see if I change my answers. To which my response is always, I don't know, I just like it  

To destress from slow times at work, the house being under construction for 7 months now and The Great Mattress Decision of 2017,  I have become hooked on  spin classes. I just signed up for a challenge to complete 20 classes in a month. After 3 weeks of classes, I can finally sit normally again and I find myself looking forward to the two classes a week I'm doing while still working out at home the other days. I was feeling all proud of myself and went to hop on the scale for the first time in a while today and it's dead. New batteries didn't help, I'm guessing the cats knocked it around too much while I was giving it the silent treatment. I don't like to weigh much but didn't realize it had been so long the thing had died. New one arrives tomorrow but my clothes are fitting differently and that's what matters most to my rational self. The vain part of me would like to see a new low number as well. 

Our weather is great and I do have a fun project coming up and some work celebrations in the next month or so to look forward to. I'm going to spend Sunday at a spin class and trying to avoid Easter candy!


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> I hope everyone is having a good holiday week.
> 
> We are having beautiful weather and the trees and shrubs are blooming or budding.  So nice to go out without a coat or jacket.
> 
> I have had an off week -- I cracked my head on an open cabinet in the kitchen when I was putting away groceries this past weekend.  My own stupid fault.  Ended up with staples in my head, which are still there (one more day).  Not the best experience.  I am lucky that DD1 lives only a mile away and could take me to the ER on a Saturday evening while DD2 was out with friends.  They both stepped in and made Sunday dinner, which is our weekly together time.
> 
> Anyone have weekend plans?  I am pushing dinner at a local restaurant for Sunday dinner,  which has been met by chagrin and grumbling acceptance.  I am just not in the mood to make a big holiday meal.  (and this was before the head bump)





Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh, Luli, I'm so sorry about the head cracking.  Dinner reservations for Sunday night dinner sounds perfect.



More accidents happen at home than anywhere else.  It could have been worse.  Just take it easy!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Luli, if it would make you feel less dumb, last year, I was standing on the couch trying to hang a heavy picture, fell backwards onto the floor and gave myself a mild concussion and sprained my ankle.  My son (who took me to the emergency room) was not amused.


----------



## Mindi B

Aw, CG.  Like it wasn't bad enough, you had the dreaded Offspring Scorn to cope with!  My mom climbed up on a stool, reached up and fainted, fell and (thank Heaven) just missed knocking her head on a table, and my father's reaction was. . . irritation.  
Sympathy, people, sympathy!


----------



## gracekelly

Cavalier Girl said:


> Luli, if you feel less dumb, last year, I was standing on the couch trying to hang a heavy picture, fell backwards onto the floor and gave myself a mild concussion and sprained my ankle.  My son (who took me to the emergency room) was not amused.


I think we need to have another stupid accident story here.   This is mine...14 years ago I went out in a driving rainstorm to see why my bedroom carpet was getting wet. I am up on the ladder checking the top of a downspout and the first time I go up I can't find a problem.  I decide to go up one more rung on the ladder so I can look down into the opening and that is when I and the ladder go over.  My boot caught in the rung and I twisted my leg. The end of this stupid story is that I had a spiral fracture of my fibular  It could have been much worse and I wore a boot for 6 weeks until it healed.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, Gracie, that sounds awful!  Did you figure out what was wrong with the downspout?


----------



## Mindi B

That would have been terrifying, GK!  EEEEP!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Found this long lost picture this morning.   This is hysterical.  Not telling which is me.  1968.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, CG, how cute are ALL of you?!  I am so digging the chapeaux!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, I'm pretty sure my mom made me wear gloves, but I ditched them as soon as I left the house.


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> Found this long lost picture this morning.   This is hysterical.  Not telling which is me.  1968.
> 
> View attachment 3666740





gracekelly said:


> I think we need to have another stupid accident story here.   This is mine...14 years ago I went out in a driving rainstorm to see why my bedroom carpet was getting wet. I am up on the ladder checking the top of a downspout and the first time I go up I can't find a problem.  I decide to go up one more rung on the ladder so I can look down into the opening and that is when I and the ladder go over.  My boot caught in the rung and I twisted my leg. The end of this stupid story is that I had a spiral fracture of my fibular  It could have been much worse and I wore a boot for 6 weeks until it healed.


One more stupid accident story so you all don't feel alone. As we age the ability of our eyes to quickly adjust from bright light to darkness wanes. I do KNOW this, but it was 2 AM and I was exiting the Master Bath to return to bed, and assuming I knew the short route after 3 years, turned off the light, plunged into the dark and head on into one of the closets door. The nose was miraculously unharmed, but I jammed my left foot under the bottom of the door, peeling back the middle 3 toenails in the process. Hurt like &#¥€, bled and throbbed the rest of the night. And adding insult to injury, no pedicures for awhile and wearing summer sandals right now is not an attractive option. Looking at my feet is a constant reminder of stupid haste!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh my gosh, CSS!  That sounds horrendous!  I'm so sorry.


----------



## etoupebirkin

My stupidity story happened a long time ago too. I went riding in the fields of Middleburg, VA with a good friend. I am riding an ex-racehorse, a son of Bold Ruler (Secretariat's sire). I go into a two-point position while going up a hill. Said horse thinks it's time to GALLOP!!! By the time I reach the top of the hill I know I have to get the beast to stop at the top or I am dead meat. At the top, I plant all my weight in my heels and rein him in. He stops and starts spinning. But I manage to get him under control. The rest of the ride was uneventful. 
NOW the stupid part, after going back to the barn, grooming the horse and cleaning the tack, I thought it was a good idea to climb on a muck bucket to get a better view of a mare and her new foal. I fell off the muck bucket and broke my arm.

While I was doing the dangerous stuff -- no problem. Who'd think a muck bucket is so dangerous!


----------



## etoupebirkin

All these stories sound awful. I'm going to be careful tonight. The Caps game is on now. Gotta go!!!

((((((Hugs to all)))))


----------



## gracekelly

csshopper said:


> One more stupid accident story so you all don't feel alone. As we age the ability of our eyes to quickly adjust from bright light to darkness wanes. I do KNOW this, but it was 2 AM and I was exiting the Master Bath to return to bed, and assuming I knew the short route after 3 years, turned off the light, plunged into the dark and head on into one of the closets door. The nose was miraculously unharmed, but I jammed my left foot under the bottom of the door, peeling back the middle 3 toenails in the process. Hurt like &#¥€, bled and throbbed the rest of the night. And adding insult to injury, no pedicures for awhile and wearing summer sandals right now is not an attractive option. Looking at my feet is a constant reminder of stupid haste!


Do not feel alone.  Something like this happened to me not that long ago.  My eyes did not adjust and I was entering the master BR and ended up in the sitting room that is part of the suite!  My DH was already in bed and I had to wake him up to rescue me!  lol!   I was so totally discombobulated!  

EB, that is one heck of a story!  You and I need to stay away from ladders and buckets and racehorses!


----------



## Mindi B

Scared now.  I am sitting. . . Very. . . Still. . . .


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> Sorry about your head @lulilu !
> My family and I are big fans of dinners out on holidays and even catered meals at home. No one ever feels like cleaning up so I say go for it, it's way more fun and relaxing for the host in my opinion.
> 
> I am home with the drywall contractor finally patching up all the holes from the bedroom/bath renovation. In a few weeks the final trim work should be done and we're ready for painting and the final finish on the hardwood floors. DH is making me wait till apres Tax Day to purchase our bed but we agreed on a bed from Hypnos, well I decided. We have tried every mattress known to man, we are best pals with mattress salespeople all over our region. I knew DH was like this when I married him but I'm more of a 'I like it, we can afford it, let's buy it' person. He's a let's ponder this monumental decision until our current bed sinks to the floor, read every review online, grill the salespeople on the origin of all the materials inside the mattress, go home and research some more, try to find a better price and then ask me to tell him why I like A vs B more many times to see if I change my answers. To which my response is always, I don't know, I just like it
> To destress from slow times at work, the house being under construction for 7 months now and The Great Mattress Decision of 2017,  I have become hooked on  spin classes. I just signed up for a challenge to complete 20 classes in a month. After 3 weeks of classes, I can finally sit normally again and I find myself looking forward to the two classes a week I'm doing while still working out at home the other days. I was feeling all proud of myself and went to hop on the scale for the first time in a while today and it's dead. New batteries didn't help, I'm guessing the cats knocked it around too much while I was giving it the silent treatment. I don't like to weigh much but didn't realize it had been so long the thing had died. New one arrives tomorrow but my clothes are fitting differently and that's what matters most to my rational self. The vain part of me would like to see a new low number as well.
> 
> Our weather is great and I do have a fun project coming up and some work celebrations in the next month or so to look forward to. I'm going to spend Sunday at a spin class and trying to avoid Easter candy!



I have not had any chocolate Easter eggs or a chocolate bunny for the past several years.  Or Peeps.   I feel your pain, Mrs. O.  I reported that I lost 5 lb (or 10, depending on what my start date was) here and it is time to gear up and try to lose another 5.   So, no Easter candy, evidently.   But anyone who could go thru a spinning marathon can turn down Peter Rabbit, that's for sure.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> I think we need to have another stupid accident story here.   This is mine...14 years ago I went out in a driving rainstorm to see why my bedroom carpet was getting wet. I am up on the ladder checking the top of a downspout and the first time I go up I can't find a problem.  I decide to go up one more rung on the ladder so I can look down into the opening and that is when I and the ladder go over.  My boot caught in the rung and I twisted my leg. The end of this stupid story is that I had a spiral fracture of my fibular  It could have been much worse and I wore a boot for 6 weeks until it healed.


What a story! 
 I can tell that my balance is gradually getting cock-eyed.  I suppose I should try to improve balance by standing on one foot while waiting for elevators but I forget to.   Anyhow, my legs are reasonably strong due to the kind of exercise I do but I think the balance thing-y around my ear is starting to need recalibration.  My legs go one way, my ears go another.


----------



## eagle1002us

csshopper said:


> One more stupid accident story so you all don't feel alone. As we age the ability of our eyes to quickly adjust from bright light to darkness wanes. I do KNOW this, but it was 2 AM and I was exiting the Master Bath to return to bed, and assuming I knew the short route after 3 years, turned off the light, plunged into the dark and head on into one of the closets door. The nose was miraculously unharmed, but I jammed my left foot under the bottom of the door, peeling back the middle 3 toenails in the process. Hurt like &#¥€, bled and throbbed the rest of the night. And adding insult to injury, no pedicures for awhile and wearing summer sandals right now is not an attractive option. Looking at my feet is a constant reminder of stupid haste!


Nobody wears neon Crocs anymore?


----------



## ck21

Please be careful, peeps!  No more injuries!  

We are also doing dinner out for Easter.  So much easier!!

The snow has melted and whenever it stops raining, everything should green up nicely!


----------



## lulilu

Thanks for sharing your mishaps everyone!  This is only the most recent incident of mine and at least it involved no broken bones.  In the years I commuted to NYC, I broke my elbow and knee, and suffered a serious hand injury.  These followed a badly broken ankle (slipped crossing the park on my way to the gym) and surgery after it hadn't healed in a year that effectively ended my running career.  The ankle is weak and has had several sprains as a result.  My kids are always grabbing my elbow and warning "don't fall Mom."  If I was young, I would't' feel so self-conscious.  Makes me feel old.


----------



## Genie27

I've got one...I'm staying at a friend's lake-side cottage and decided that I needed to sleep in a tent on the front lawn. Multiple bunkies and cabins are available, but oh no....night one passes with torrential downpours, lightening and thunder. On day two I vacillate all day about sleeping indoors or in the tent. Around 10 pm, I decide - I'm going out there, with my sleeping bag, flashlight, water bottle, phone and pillow. In my flipflops, on wet grass on a steep slope. I twisted my ankle and fell right down onto my foot - after calling out for my friend I ended up scooting up onto her deck on my butt, and had her drive me to the nearest hospital,0 two hours away, in the middle of the night - two broken bones and a severely dislocated ankle = 8 weeks in a non-weight bearing cast and crutches, and hobbling around at work.

It took me three years to be able to wear heels again. 

Lesson: listen to your gut. Which is why, when I was freaking out about zip lining through the Costa Rican jungle, even though I really wanted to do it, I did a hike instead.


----------



## Notorious Pink

So sorry to hear about all these injuries! Lulilu, you definitely need to only make reservations for your holiday meal! [emoji1360]


----------



## eagle1002us

lulilu said:


> I hope everyone is having a good holiday week.
> 
> We are having beautiful weather and the trees and shrubs are blooming or budding.  So nice to go out without a coat or jacket.
> 
> I have had an off week -- I cracked my head on an open cabinet in the kitchen when I was putting away groceries this past weekend.  My own stupid fault.  Ended up with staples in my head, which are still there (one more day).  Not the best experience.  I am lucky that DD1 lives only a mile away and could take me to the ER on a Saturday evening while DD2 was out with friends.  They both stepped in and made Sunday dinner, which is our weekly together time.
> 
> Anyone have weekend plans?  I am pushing dinner at a local restaurant for Sunday dinner,  which has been met by chagrin and grumbling acceptance.  I am just not in the mood to make a big holiday meal.  (and this was before the head bump)


So sorry to hear about your head.  Wow, sounds like a doozy of a blow.  Heal quickly.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I've got one...I'm staying at a friend's lake-side cottage and decided that I needed to sleep in a tent on the front lawn. Multiple bunkies and cabins are available, but oh no....night one passes with torrential downpours, lightening and thunder. On day two I vacillate all day about sleeping indoors or in the tent. Around 10 pm, I decide - I'm going out there, with my sleeping bag, flashlight, water bottle, phone and pillow. In my flipflops, on wet grass on a steep slope. I twisted my ankle and fell right down onto my foot - after calling out for my friend I ended up scooting up onto her deck on my butt, and had her drive me to the nearest hospital,0 two hours away, in the middle of the night - two broken bones and a severely dislocated ankle = 8 weeks in a non-weight bearing cast and crutches, and hobbling around at work.
> 
> It took me three years to be able to wear heels again.
> 
> Lesson: listen to your gut. Which is why, when I was freaking out about zip lining through the Costa Rican jungle, even though I really wanted to do it, I did a hike instead.


Wow.   what an adventurous life.  Sometimes the most exciting thing I do all day is pickup the day's mail.  Ankles are tricky.  I know someone who injured hers and she put on quite a bit of weight that she never lost.


----------



## lulilu

Well, I went to get the staples out and was sent home until Wednesday.  This is getting annoying.

Yesterday my sister let me know she and her family will be visiting over the weekend.  It will be nice to see them, but adds to the number for dinner.


----------



## Mindi B

Phooey, lulilu!  But I suppose better to be sure the wound has healed adequately before removing the staples.  That's very last-minute news from your sister--Can the restaurant accommodate the newcomers?  At least that should be more doable than if you were trying to cook and serve the meal at home.  Maybe you should send everyone out on an Easter egg hunt and sit back and sip some scotch.  And since you haven't actually hidden any Easter eggs, they will be gone for some time.


----------



## etoupebirkin

My trainer's wife's family has a GREAT Easter tradition--an adult Easter egg hunt. The eggs are filled with money, everything from change to $5 bills. The adults run around as much as the kids. My trainer made $10 last year. It sounds like a hoot! Especially if you have adult kids.


----------



## Mindi B

Everything, without exception, can be improved by adding a financial incentive.


----------



## Mindi B

Happy Easter weekend to those who celebrate, and Happy Spring weekend to everybody.  Sending healing, chocolate-y, bunny-eared vibes to all mah Peeps (my Chat Peeps, not marshmallow Peeps).


----------



## lulilu

A number of egg hunts in my area have been cancelled because adults go crazy, running after eggs even though it is supposed to be for children only.  SMDH

Actually, I am making dinner.  After my sister said she was coming, I decided to cook.  I am sort of regretting it.  She is acting like her younger self.  She asked me to get a cake for my nephew's birthday.  I called all over because most places aren't making birthday cakes due to Easter.  Finally ordered one and then she told me she is going to make one.  So now the kid will have two.  And she is bringing her dog, which is a nightmare because Emmy doesn't like other dogs.  Why didn't she confirm the dog sitter before telling me she was coming and having me go to all this trouble?  grrrr


----------



## Mindi B

Grrr indeed, lulilu!  Family certainly can make us regress.  The cake and dog things are just, er, really not okay.  But you are being the bigger person/sister.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, Luli, I'm so sorry.  Definitely not the laid back Easter you had planned.  Wish I could come help.  I was going to my sister's house, but she's a little over an hour away, and I won't leave the pups that long.  Pups come first, right?  I'm thinking I'll throw dog treats into the yard as an Easter egg hunt for them.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Happy Easter, and happy Passover!


----------



## ouija board

Lulilu, that's unbelievable, even for family. Hopefully she is appreciative of all the trouble you went through! 

EB, I love the idea of the cash egg hunt. DD wants to know where this hunt is located. She's packing her bags for the next flight out of here. Who needs candy when you can hunt for money!


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsOwen3 said:


> Sorry about your head @lulilu !
> My family and I are big fans of dinners out on holidays and even catered meals at home. No one ever feels like cleaning up so I say go for it, it's way more fun and relaxing for the host in my opinion.
> 
> I am home with the drywall contractor finally patching up all the holes from the bedroom/bath renovation. In a few weeks the final trim work should be done and we're ready for painting and the final finish on the hardwood floors. DH is making me wait till apres Tax Day to purchase our bed but we agreed on a bed from Hypnos, well I decided. We have tried every mattress known to man, we are best pals with mattress salespeople all over our region. I knew DH was like this when I married him but I'm more of a 'I like it, we can afford it, let's buy it' person. He's a let's ponder this monumental decision until our current bed sinks to the floor, read every review online, grill the salespeople on the origin of all the materials inside the mattress, go home and research some more, try to find a better price and then ask me to tell him why I like A vs B more many times to see if I change my answers. To which my response is always, I don't know, I just like it
> 
> To destress from slow times at work, the house being under construction for 7 months now and The Great Mattress Decision of 2017,  I have become hooked on  spin classes. I just signed up for a challenge to complete 20 classes in a month. After 3 weeks of classes, I can finally sit normally again and I find myself looking forward to the two classes a week I'm doing while still working out at home the other days. I was feeling all proud of myself and went to hop on the scale for the first time in a while today and it's dead. New batteries didn't help, I'm guessing the cats knocked it around too much while I was giving it the silent treatment. I don't like to weigh much but didn't realize it had been so long the thing had died. New one arrives tomorrow but my clothes are fitting differently and that's what matters most to my rational self. The vain part of me would like to see a new low number as well.
> 
> Our weather is great and I do have a fun project coming up and some work celebrations in the next month or so to look forward to. I'm going to spend Sunday at a spin class and trying to avoid Easter candy!



MrsO, Congrats on finding joy in spinning classes. It's great to find an activity that you love -- and have it reflected in how clothes fit. I've found happiness in strength training and new eating/drinking habits. I need to buy new pants. That's a happy problem. I have no idea what I weigh now. My scale's out of batteries too. I'm seeing my nutritionist next Wednesday. I'll be weighed then.

These new habits have me rethinking my wine club memberships. Household consumption of wine is not matching the purchasing, so I'm contemplating cancelling them. I have about 4-6 cases of wine in the basement with another case coming with the Spring purchases.

I have to say with the new therapies from my doctor, training and eating, I feel MUCH better. My knees still give me plenty of trouble, and probably will for the rest of my life, but I'm managing it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Lulilu,

Can you get some of the Easter dinner pre-cooked from a good grocery store, e.g Whole Foods, Wegmans and the like. Can family members bring some side dishes. It does not seem fair to put all the burden on you.


----------



## etoupebirkin

My custom Chucks came in this week!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Love them, EB!


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> MrsO, Congrats on finding joy in spinning classes. It's great to find an activity that you love -- and have it reflected in how clothes fit. I've found happiness in strength training and new eating/drinking habits. I need to buy new pants. That's a happy problem. I have no idea what I weigh now. My scale's out of batteries too. I'm seeing my nutritionist next Wednesday. I'll be weighed then.
> 
> These new habits have me rethinking my wine club memberships. Household consumption of wine is not matching the purchasing, so I'm contemplating cancelling them. I have about 4-6 cases of wine in the basement with another case coming with the Spring purchases.
> 
> I have to say with the new therapies from my doctor, training and eating, I feel MUCH better. My knees still give me plenty of trouble, and probably will for the rest of my life, but I'm managing it.



Glad you're enjoying the strength training, its so transformative. I need to get back to lifting a few days a week at home. 

I'm so glad to hear you're feeling better, just getting diagnosed with Celiac and avoiding gluten made me feel instantly better and so many things that plagued me like headaches, joint pain, insomnia etc went away when I got healthier. And exercise does make you feel good. 

Love the chucks, I had a pair of Nikes made in similar colors to the H Miles gray/fauve combo as I just can't justify two pairs of H sneakers!


----------



## MSO13

Remember when we talked about not making any major appearance changes due to the astrological forecast? Well, I'm afraid I've taken my hair color update too far. It's a bit lighter than I've normally done, my stylist was inspired by all the rose gold jewelry I've been wearing so it's got more coppery tones to it than I've had in the past.  I loved it yesterday, today I'm feeling that thing where I might regret it and hopefully I'll love it again soon. 

I'm used to having more cool/deep undertones and this is more warm/light than I'm used to seeing. It doesn't wash me out but I do feel like I need to warm up some of my makeup. I rarely get sun intentionally but I do always get a little color in the warmer months. If I really hate it in another week my colorist says we can glaze it down a little more. DH likes it which is unusual for him, he always wants me to look the exact same. This pic was a little awkward to take and forgive the messiness as I got up at 3:30 and I get ready in the dark


----------



## Mindi B

I think the highlights look well-done, MrsO, but the ultimate question of whether you feel it suits your complexion is, of course, a more complex matter.  I say live with it a bit longer, definitely, and see if you settle into it.  It's nice that your stylist is open to toning it down if you choose--rather than, "Your hair is my masterpiece. IT MUST NOT BE CHANGED!"


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> I think the highlights look well-done, MrsO, but the ultimate question of whether you feel it suits your complexion is, of course, a more complex matter.  I say live with it a bit longer, definitely, and see if you settle into it.  It's nice that your stylist is open to toning it down if you choose--rather than, "Your hair is my masterpiece. IT MUST NOT BE CHANGED!"



I will, I'm super busy this week and can't get it changed if I want to anyway. I also think the pic is a little brighter/shows more contrast but it's also really hard to be objective when it's your own head. 

My stylist is great, she would never be a snooty artiste about it. And I do love the cut she gave me, long bob with slightly shorter than normal bangs. I'm sure by the end of the week I'll be fine, I'm just afraid of angering the planets!


----------



## Mindi B

As you should be!  LIVE BY THE STARS, BAYBEE!


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> My custom Chucks came in this week!!!
> 
> View attachment 3668624



These are soooo cool, EB!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

MrsOwen3 said:


> Remember when we talked about not making any major appearance changes due to the astrological forecast? Well, I'm afraid I've taken my hair color update too far. It's a bit lighter than I've normally done, my stylist was inspired by all the rose gold jewelry I've been wearing so it's got more coppery tones to it than I've had in the past.  I loved it yesterday, today I'm feeling that thing where I might regret it and hopefully I'll love it again soon.
> 
> I'm used to having more cool/deep undertones and this is more warm/light than I'm used to seeing. It doesn't wash me out but I do feel like I need to warm up some of my makeup. I rarely get sun intentionally but I do always get a little color in the warmer months. If I really hate it in another week my colorist says we can glaze it down a little more. DH likes it which is unusual for him, he always wants me to look the exact same. This pic was a little awkward to take and forgive the messiness as I got up at 3:30 and I get ready in the dark
> 
> View attachment 3668682



I think it looks really good! [emoji1360]


----------



## lulilu

I am doing an easy dinner -- ham and a potato dish, green vegetables.  My DDs and sister will pitch in.  She has changed her mind yet again and is coming tonight since they've managed to line up another dog sitter.  I love my sister dearly and miss seeing her all the time in NY.  I will be exhausted by tomorrow night, but can relax as much as I want.


----------



## lulilu

EB, do the converse have elastic at the heels so there is no need to tie and untie them.  That is very handy.  (I am so lazy that my slip on shoes -- loafers, mocassins, sandals, etc. get way more use than those that need to be tied.  Love the colors.


----------



## Hermezzy

MrsOwen3 said:


> Remember when we talked about not making any major appearance changes due to the astrological forecast? Well, I'm afraid I've taken my hair color update too far. It's a bit lighter than I've normally done, my stylist was inspired by all the rose gold jewelry I've been wearing so it's got more coppery tones to it than I've had in the past.  I loved it yesterday, today I'm feeling that thing where I might regret it and hopefully I'll love it again soon.
> 
> I'm used to having more cool/deep undertones and this is more warm/light than I'm used to seeing. It doesn't wash me out but I do feel like I need to warm up some of my makeup. I rarely get sun intentionally but I do always get a little color in the warmer months. If I really hate it in another week my colorist says we can glaze it down a little more. DH likes it which is unusual for him, he always wants me to look the exact same. This pic was a little awkward to take and forgive the messiness as I got up at 3:30 and I get ready in the dark
> 
> View attachment 3668682


I absolutely love how this looks, MrsB---the different shades and subtleties, to my eye, are beautiful and quite interesting!


----------



## etoupebirkin

lulilu said:


> EB, do the converse have elastic at the heels so there is no need to tie and untie them.  That is very handy.  (I am so lazy that my slip on shoes -- loafers, mocassins, sandals, etc. get way more use than those that need to be tied.  Love the colors.


Yes, the have elastic backs so they are slip ons. The custom ones are just $75 a pair. A bargain when you compare them to anything Hermes.


----------



## etoupebirkin

lulilu said:


> EB, do the converse have elastic at the heels so there is no need to tie and untie them.  That is very handy.  (I am so lazy that my slip on shoes -- loafers, mocassins, sandals, etc. get way more use than those that need to be tied.  Love the colors.


Yes, the have elastic backs so they are slip ons. The custom ones are just $75 a pair. A bargain when you compare them to anything Hermes.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> Remember when we talked about not making any major appearance changes due to the astrological forecast? Well, I'm afraid I've taken my hair color update too far. It's a bit lighter than I've normally done, my stylist was inspired by all the rose gold jewelry I've been wearing so it's got more coppery tones to it than I've had in the past.  I loved it yesterday, today I'm feeling that thing where I might regret it and hopefully I'll love it again soon.
> 
> I'm used to having more cool/deep undertones and this is more warm/light than I'm used to seeing. It doesn't wash me out but I do feel like I need to warm up some of my makeup. I rarely get sun intentionally but I do always get a little color in the warmer months. If I really hate it in another week my colorist says we can glaze it down a little more. DH likes it which is unusual for him, he always wants me to look the exact same. This pic was a little awkward to take and forgive the messiness as I got up at 3:30 and I get ready in the dark
> 
> View attachment 3668682


Geez, you have beautiful thick hair.  The highlights look fine to me.   But it would be how the highlights look with your complexion, eye color, etc.   So it is up to you.
Getting up at 3:30 am.   oh, man.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Oh, and I fit into my size 28 jeans today. I am a happy girl.


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> Geez, you have beautiful thick hair.  The highlights look fine to me.   But it would be how the highlights look with your complexion, eye color, etc.   So it is up to you.
> Getting up at 3:30 am.   oh, man.



3:30 am on Easter Sunday. That's inhumane.


----------



## katekluet

etoupebirkin said:


> Oh, and I fit into my size 28 jeans today. I am a happy girl.


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Rouge H

Hope everyone has a wonderful day tomorrow❤️


----------



## Notorious Pink

lulilu said:


> EB, do the converse have elastic at the heels so there is no need to tie and untie them.  That is very handy.  (I am so lazy that my slip on shoes -- loafers, mocassins, sandals, etc. get way more use than those that need to be tied.  Love the colors.



Lulilu, my kids love these instead of laces - makes all laced shoes slip-ons. Each piece connects two lace-holes, you can mix and match colors. 

https://www.u-lace.com/


----------



## Mindi B

etoupebirkin said:


> Yes, the have elastic backs so they are slip ons. The custom ones are just $75 a pair. A bargain when you compare them to anything Hermes.



_Real estate_ is a bargain when compared to anything Hermes.


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> 3:30 am on Easter Sunday. That's inhumane.


it was 3:30 on Saturday, today I slept in till 8 just part of my job when I have certain projects. 

going to my Easter Soul Cycle class where the eggs are filled with Smart Water I'm sure, haha


----------



## pursecrzy

Happy Easter and Passover everyone!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happy Easter and Passover too!

Last night I went to the Caps game. I'm NOT happy with the outcome. They lost in double overtime. I love the Caps and they have a GREAT team this year. It's just that they have a HORRIBLE history with the playoffs. Even with earplugs is was L O U D !!! They gave out mini cowbells to everyone. The sound was over 90 decibels for most of the game.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mini cowbells? Yikes.


----------



## Mindi B

I would be found by the post-game janitorial crew, curled under my seat in the stands, making high-pitched mewling noises.  I do NOT do well with sustained loudness.


----------



## pursecrzy

I'm all about earplugs for things like that - Monster Truck Jam, spin classes, rock concerts etc.


----------



## Mindi B

I always keep a pair of those spongy earplugs in my purse, just in case I encounter a high-decibel situation, pursey!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I carry earplugs too. I had extras so I gave a pair to DH and to a nice Caps fan sitting next to me.  I am pooped today and I have to do a workout and do some work.

*grumbling*


----------



## Hermezzy

I"m right there with you on the sustained loud noises thing.  The more time passes, the more I love the sweet sound of peace and silence.


----------



## chaneljewel

Sorry about your head lulilu...the staples must have hurt when they were put in too! 
The new converse are great, EB!
Hope everyone had a wonderful Easter.  Been so busy the past few days with DS and dil and twins.  The twins ar young but soooooooooo busy.  A good exhaustion though.


----------



## lulilu

My Easter was very nice, but tiring.  DDs and DS did much of the clean up and some of the prep.  We also celebrated my nephew's birthday, so there was so much sweet dessert.  Leftovers abound.
GDs are home from school and I promised to take them shopping.  This warm weather calls for shorts and they are growing like mad.


----------



## Mindi B

Glad you had some helping hands, lulilu.  Your GDs are so fortunate to have you in their lives!  A shopping day out sounds like fun--but tiring.  Be sure not to overdo it!


----------



## lulilu

Thanks Mindi.  We had a successful trip.  Their idea of gourmet food is ChikFila (sp?) at the food court.  A bottle of water sufficed for me lol.


----------



## Mindi B

I hear crickets!  Everybody doing okay?  I am waiting for spring weather.  We're still having grey, wet, unusually cold days around these parts.  Phooey.
Not that I am ready for full-on summer, but, you know, maybe a teeny ray of sunshine?  Just a little one?  Pleeeeeeez?


----------



## lulilu

Glad to see you Mindi!  I am waiting for plants and flowers too.  My dogwoods are blooming at least.  But cold here too.  Grey and miserable.


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## ck21

Peeps!  I was MIA for a bit--in Nashville for work.  What a fun city!!

I came home to a warm, sunny weekend here, but we have a cold week ahead.  Blah!  Held off planting my wild flowers (trying to help the bees!).

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Mindi B

Hi, ck!  Spring is having a little trouble getting launched all over, it seems.  A big hurray for helping bees!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hi, popping back in! DS1 had a crazy/good week that had me in the city every day. Some fun things happening but just taking everything day by day. And now he is getting behind again in his schoolwork so we are just home today. 

Ugh it's going to take me an hour to lay out his assignments for him. He needs to finish the semester early so I list all assignments due for the semester and chart them onto a calendar, taking into account his schedule (lessons, rehearsals, etc). I love the program but it is very challenging. But again this is the first year where he has missed none of his education, and has a 95 average.

Sorry for babbling.....boring, I know! I haven't even had time to really enjoy my new H acquisitions...not exactly bringing my swift pink B (or my new-to-me 28K!) to the rehearsal studios. The black 25B is my new everyday staple, and it's perfect for this stage of my life. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Mindi B

BBC, that is exciting!  Sounds like DS1 is managing to learn_ and_ pursue his passion, so good for him, and good for you!
It's been too quiet here on Chat, so I think it's time for a rant.  Allow me:
Yesterday I called to leave a couple of questions for a doctor.  I had recently had some imaging done, and while a nurse had called and discussed the results with me (she was very knowledgeable and very sweet, and she made a point of calling me right away so I wouldn't worry over a weekend, which was lovely of her), but I hadn't touched base with my physician.  Well, the receptionist/nurse/whatever she was who answered the phone GRILLED me and SCOLDED me for more than 10 minutes.  First, she told me the doctor would NOT call me back.  "WE take a message and he tells US what to tell YOU and then WE call you back."  Except, no, I've spoken on the phone several times with this physician.  He definitely calls patients.  That's one of the things I appreciate about him.  So, er, wrongo, girlfriend.
Then she was combing through my chart with me on the phone, even though I hadn't asked her any questions about the chart, and frankly, I didn't want her nose in it.  She offered me such useful nuggets of information as, "You had test X on April 13th."  Um, yes, yes I did.  I was present for that.  I remember it well.  Then she snapped, "WHO ORDERED THAT TEST?" like I'd stolen it.  Er, your boss, the guy I'm calling for?  He ordered it.  Which is why I'm calling him.  Calling _him_, not you.  Then I asked about some medication (Does he think I should be taking Y?) and she barked, "You didn't tell us you were taking Y on your information form!!"  No, no I didn't, because (1) I wasn't/am not taking Y at the moment, and (2) _who made you the patient accuracy police, bish?_ 
Seriously, she was astonishing. Ly bad.  Astonishingly bad.  Obstructive, offensive, rude, and uninformed.  I get that many nurses/receptionists/front office personnel have, as part of their brief, the task of monitoring who gets access to their boss and under what circumstances, but come ON!  I wasn't demanding that the doctor rush to the phone, just leaving a couple of questions for him for whenever he had time to peruse them.  It was ridiculous.


----------



## Mindi B

P.S.  Happy ending: My doc did call me back and answer my questions in his usual kind and thoughtful manner.  So there's that.  But if I get that same chick on the phone again I'm asking for someone else to assist me.  Straight up, I don't have time for this nonsense.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> P.S.  Happy ending: My doc did call me back and answer my questions in his usual kind and thoughtful manner.  So there's that.  But if I get that same chick on the phone again I'm asking for someone else to assist me.  Straight up, I don't have time for this nonsense.



Mindi, you really must tell the doctor about her. He needs to know how she is treating his patients. The way she treated you is really unacceptable and I wouldn't let it go, because it will probably affect his bottom line.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, I agree that it is nonsense.  Why do women (usually women) who work in medical offices treat patients like PIA idiots?  I had one school me three times regarding what she perceived as a mistake by me.  Um, I understood it the first time.  After that, I was giving her the STFU look.  I tried to tell myself she truly is the idiot, which explains her behavior but it is annoying as hell.
BBC, you are such a devoted mom.  The homeschooling sounds like a mountain of work for you, in addition to all the trips into the city for classes, etc.


----------



## Mindi B

I did mention the experience to my doctor, who sounded astonished and made noises about "looking into it"--and maybe he will.  I was also thinking about actually going by the office and talking to the office manager (who, please God, is not this same gal).  Not to get her into trouble or extract my pound of flesh, but in the spirit BBC invokes, which is "I know you don't want your patients to experience this; it's not the way this office truly is."  Because if that conversation had been my FIRST contact with this practice, it also would have been my last.


----------



## pursecrzy

Hey everyone!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I think we've all had experience with nasty/incompetent medical office staff. Mindi, I think you handled it well. You definitely needed to say something to the doctor.

I need to make some doctor and testing appointments. I've been putting them off. Things like a baseline bone density scan. My doctor wants to be sure my bones can take the lifting I'm doing. 

I'm squatting with 72.5lbs and deadlifting 145. I did a new deadlift today to help my technique. I lift the barbell slightly, like an inch or two off the ground, pause for two seconds and then complete lift. And if anyone says strength training is not cardio, I'll smack 'em. Cause I dare you to walk a hundred yards with one 44lb kettle bell in each hand and not get your heart pounding. I am almost ready to start bench pressing too. My coach said that once I complete my pre-training, I'll start at 100lbs.

I went to a competive lifting meet this weekend just for kicks and giggles. People at my gym did really well. The strongest guy in the gym squatted 700lbs. It was amazing. That's more than me, my DH, DS and DD weigh. My nutrition coach bettered his lifts by 50lbs each which is huge. I took videos of everyone. I showed DD the guy doing the 700lb lift; she asked if he had a girlfriend, LOL.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> BBC, that is exciting!  Sounds like DS1 is managing to learn_ and_ pursue his passion, so good for him, and good for you!
> It's been too quiet here on Chat, so I think it's time for a rant.  Allow me:
> Yesterday I called to leave a couple of questions for a doctor.  I had recently had some imaging done, and while a nurse had called and discussed the results with me (she was very knowledgeable and very sweet, and she made a point of calling me right away so I wouldn't worry over a weekend, which was lovely of her), but I hadn't touched base with my physician.  Well, the receptionist/nurse/whatever she was who answered the phone GRILLED me and SCOLDED me for more than 10 minutes.  First, she told me the doctor would NOT call me back.  "WE take a message and he tells US what to tell YOU and then WE call you back."  Except, no, I've spoken on the phone several times with this physician.  He definitely calls patients.  That's one of the things I appreciate about him.  So, er, wrongo, girlfriend.
> Then she was combing through my chart with me on the phone, even though I hadn't asked her any questions about the chart, and frankly, I didn't want her nose in it.  She offered me such useful nuggets of information as, "You had test X on April 13th."  Um, yes, yes I did.  I was present for that.  I remember it well.  Then she snapped, "WHO ORDERED THAT TEST?" like I'd stolen it.  Er, your boss, the guy I'm calling for?  He ordered it.  Which is why I'm calling him.  Calling _him_, not you.  Then I asked about some medication (Does he think I should be taking Y?) and she barked, "You didn't tell us you were taking Y on your information form!!"  No, no I didn't, because (1) I wasn't/am not taking Y at the moment, and (2) _who made you the patient accuracy police, bish?_
> Seriously, she was astonishing. Ly bad.  Astonishingly bad.  Obstructive, offensive, rude, and uninformed.  I get that many nurses/receptionists/front office personnel have, as part of their brief, the task of monitoring who gets access to their boss and under what circumstances, but come ON!  I wasn't demanding that the doctor rush to the phone, just leaving a couple of questions for him for whenever he had time to peruse them.  It was ridiculous.


A doc I saw for rather a while had a rather snippy Physician's Assistant.  On the continuum with yours but your's is just about off the chart.   I don't think the PA was the office fav among the other staff.  So why did the Doc keep her?   Good question.  But I got rather fed up and left with no regrets.   

I think there's a good possibility that this staff member you experienced will eventually sour your relationship with the doc.   Because it's a source of tension.  And eventually tension will pile on tension.

Does this doc accept email messages so you could ask about the test without the interrogation?


----------



## katekluet

Mindi, it would be great if you speak to the office manager about that employee. I comment as one who managed health care staff ..... If they haven't observed that behavior, or had complaints, it is hard for a manager to address and follow up....or perhaps to continue to follow up. This would give him or her a basis for action.... I agree with BBC. It is difficult to tell how involved in this whole area the physician may be.
Etoupebirkin, I am in awe.


----------



## ouija board

pursecrzy said:


> Hey everyone!



Hey Pursey!!

Mindi, wow, I don't think I've met a receptionist quite that rude!  I'll bet you're not the first to complain about her. 

EB, hi, there, Wonder Woman! I'm so impressed with how much you can lift.


----------



## Rouge H

Mindi
This sounds like a page out of my book. The best thing that I did was make an appointment to see the doctor, it was the best office visit charge I spent in years cause when I was in that exam room, I let him have it with both barrels. Kindly of course, then I proceeded to the admin as the front receptionist was breaking Privacy Act rules discussing my chart in front of waiting room patients. Like I said the best office visit money spent as she was no longer there the next time I visited.

Hope all is well.


----------



## lulilu

Desperately in need of good thoughts for Rocky.  He is at the hospital.  So many things going on with the poor little boy all at once, and they are not even sure what it is.  But I fear I will not be bringing him home, despite the efforts of the neurologist and other specialists.  He is in an oxygen cage right now.  Blood tests just came back with good results, but I fear the worst.  I am sitting here crying and drinking.  Trying to knock myself out.


----------



## Rouge H

My prayers and thoughts are with you❤️. Do they have any ideas at all? 




lulilu said:


> Desperately in need of good thoughts for Rocky.  He is at the hospital.  So many things going on with the poor little boy all at once, and they are not even sure what it is.  But I fear I will not be bringing him home, despite the efforts of the neurologist and other specialists.  He is in an oxygen cage right now.  Blood tests just came back with good results, but I fear the worst.  I am sitting here crying and drinking.  Trying to knock myself out.


----------



## lulilu

Not really.  It could be an infection.  Maybe blood clots to the heart and brain.  A stroke.  Loss of use of his limbs on his left side.  Maybe a seizure.  I could go on.  He is having trouble breathing, so he is in an oxygen cage.  I just can't believe it.  But looking back over the past several weeks, little things start to stand out.  I am so sad.   He has been my velcro dog since I brought him home 14 years ago at 8 weeks, driving with him on my shoulder, crying all the way (him not me that time).  It hurts so much to see him this way, but the doc says to give it a bit of time and some of it may sort itself out.  I wish I felt more hopeful.


----------



## Rouge H

I wish I could comfort you in someway... I am nursing my pup back from a major surgery hence being up late in the family room watching over him. 
What breed is Rocky?


----------



## MSO13

lulilu said:


> Not really.  It could be an infection.  Maybe blood clots to the heart and brain.  A stroke.  Loss of use of his limbs on his left side.  Maybe a seizure.  I could go on.  He is having trouble breathing, so he is in an oxygen cage.  I just can't believe it.  But looking back over the past several weeks, little things start to stand out.  I am so sad.   He has been my velcro dog since I brought him home 14 years ago at 8 weeks, driving with him on my shoulder, crying all the way (him not me that time).  It hurts so much to see him this way, but the doc says to give it a bit of time and some of it may sort itself out.  I wish I felt more hopeful.



very sorry to hear this and hoping you hear good news soon.


----------



## pursecrzy

lulilu said:


> Desperately in need of good thoughts for Rocky.  He is at the hospital.  So many things going on with the poor little boy all at once, and they are not even sure what it is.  But I fear I will not be bringing him home, despite the efforts of the neurologist and other specialists.  He is in an oxygen cage right now.  Blood tests just came back with good results, but I fear the worst.  I am sitting here crying and drinking.  Trying to knock myself out.



Thinking of Rocky and you.


----------



## etoupebirkin

lulilu said:


> Not really.  It could be an infection.  Maybe blood clots to the heart and brain.  A stroke.  Loss of use of his limbs on his left side.  Maybe a seizure.  I could go on.  He is having trouble breathing, so he is in an oxygen cage.  I just can't believe it.  But looking back over the past several weeks, little things start to stand out.  I am so sad.   He has been my velcro dog since I brought him home 14 years ago at 8 weeks, driving with him on my shoulder, crying all the way (him not me that time).  It hurts so much to see him this way, but the doc says to give it a bit of time and some of it may sort itself out.  I wish I felt more hopeful.


Sending good thoughts and healing prayers to you and Rocky!!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, lulilu, I woke up to your post.  I am so, so sorry.  Please keep us posted as you are able.  You know your fellow Peeps absolutely understand how you feel.  I was up most of the night with Olive (tummy upset, it seems) and thoughts of what you are facing are never far from my mind.


----------



## ck21

Oh, lulilu.  I'm sending lots and lots of prayers for you and sweet Rocky.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I am so sorry to hear this, Lulilu. I am sending good thoughts and prayers to you and Rocky. [emoji259][emoji259][emoji259]


----------



## lulilu

Thank you everyone.  It means a lot.
He is the same.  In oxygen.  Can't stand up.  Seeing a cardiologist this morning.  Maybe a neurologist.  But I am coming to terms -- or trying to at least -- that he may not recover.  I can't stop crying.  It seems as if this came our of nowhere, but as a look back over the past few weeks, there were signs of possible problems.  But I had him at the vet two weeks ago and had an x-ray and got some cough meds.  Back again last week for a mole and recheck.  I am a babbling fool at the moment.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, honey, there aren't any words.  Sending my love.  I'm so sorry.  One step, one test at a time.


----------



## ck21

lulilu said:


> Thank you everyone.  It means a lot.
> He is the same.  In oxygen.  Can't stand up.  Seeing a cardiologist this morning.  Maybe a neurologist.  But I am coming to terms -- or trying to at least -- that he may not recover.  I can't stop crying.  It seems as if this came our of nowhere, but as a look back over the past few weeks, there were signs of possible problems.  But I had him at the vet two weeks ago and had an x-ray and got some cough meds.  Back again last week for a mole and recheck.  I am a babbling fool at the moment.



Continuing to keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## csshopper

lulilu,

Add me to the list of Chat friends there with you in spirit.  This is heartbreaking news and hope for the best for you and Rocky.


----------



## ouija board

lulilu said:


> Thank you everyone.  It means a lot.
> He is the same.  In oxygen.  Can't stand up.  Seeing a cardiologist this morning.  Maybe a neurologist.  But I am coming to terms -- or trying to at least -- that he may not recover.  I can't stop crying.  It seems as if this came our of nowhere, but as a look back over the past few weeks, there were signs of possible problems.  But I had him at the vet two weeks ago and had an x-ray and got some cough meds.  Back again last week for a mole and recheck.  I am a babbling fool at the moment.



Lulilu, I just saw this. I'm SO sorry to hear about Rocky. What did the cardiologist and neurologist say?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

lulilu said:


> Desperately in need of good thoughts for Rocky.  He is at the hospital.  So many things going on with the poor little boy all at once, and they are not even sure what it is.  But I fear I will not be bringing him home, despite the efforts of the neurologist and other specialists.  He is in an oxygen cage right now.  Blood tests just came back with good results, but I fear the worst.  I am sitting here crying and drinking.  Trying to knock myself out.


Hoping for the best for Rocky.


----------



## Mindi B

I am chiefly concerned for lulilu and Rocky right now, but I do have a question for if and when the Peeps have time to consider it--it's not an emergency, but mah Peeps know err-thang, so I naturally turn to you all:  Does anyone have experience with the process and organization or entity involved in reporting elder abuse or an unsafe living situation for an elderly person?  Is there some standard of "unsafe" that must be met before such a report will be taken seriously?  My father has completely jumped the shark mentally, and while not physically threatening my mother, he absolutely, positively is verbally and emotionally abusing her.  It's beyond belief at this point, and while I can't make her leave him, I feel I have to identify all the tools in my arsenal at this point to protect her as much as possible going forward.  Appreciate any suggestions.  Off to Google now.
Much love going out to lulilu.


----------



## lulilu

Oh Mindi, I am sorry to hear about your parents.  Getting old does crazy things to your mind.  I am sending you good thoughts.

Rocky has improved a bit.  He is able to sit and stand a little.  He is aware.  (unlike last night)  Most tests are not revealing a problem. They are trying to figure out what caused/is causing blood clots that lead to pulmonary hypertension and mini stroke.  He does have a narrowed trachea but they don't think that was the sole cause.  And he has barfed today (a new thing).  They are giving meds to help his breathing and for infection (in case there is one).  And aspirin to help the clotting issue.  They are doing an ultrasound now (looking for tumors or other issues).  The main issue is he still can't breathe for long without distress and needs the oxygen crate.  Right now, they are still hoping he will improve in his breathing so he would be able to leave. 

They will call again later with an update.  I will go tomorrow.  I am waiting because he is so attached to me that I am afraid he will get upset/freak out if I go and then leave him.  And he is in the triage area so they can watch him, which is not a great place to visit him. 

I am trying to be hopeful.  I pray his poor little body isn't shutting down.  It seems so sudden, but he had been slowing down a bit recently.  I attributed it to age. 

Thanks for all the good thoughts.  His health has been on my mind lately and I hope it was not prescient.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> I am chiefly concerned for lulilu and Rocky right now, but I do have a question for if and when the Peeps have time to consider it--it's not an emergency, but mah Peeps know err-thang, so I naturally turn to you all:  Does anyone have experience with the process and organization or entity involved in reporting elder abuse or an unsafe living situation for an elderly person?  Is there some standard of "unsafe" that must be met before such a report will be taken seriously?  My father has completely jumped the shark mentally, and while not physically threatening my mother, he absolutely, positively is verbally and emotionally abusing her.  It's beyond belief at this point, and while I can't make her leave him, I feel I have to identify all the tools in my arsenal at this point to protect her as much as possible going forward.  Appreciate any suggestions.  Off to Google now.
> Much love going out to lulilu.


Mindi- search under "Adult Protective Services" or "Elder Abuse Hotline" in the city/town/county etc where they live. In my city here in CA both city police and our county have resources. They will send someone to investigate. Hopefully in the case of your parents, someone who can ascertain through an interview what is taking place in the home, particularly if your Mom is reticent. Would an Official showing up at the front door be a deterrent for him?  Thinking of you and your Mom!


----------



## Rouge H

A little improvement is good news and I hope they find out even better news... Hugs to you and Rocky❤️


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu, so happy to hear that the little guy is holding his own!  You acted decisively to get him medical help and it sounds as if he is receiving exceptional care.  I think you are right not to visit and risk agitating him.  He needs to conserve his energy right now.
Sending so much love and concern your way!  Keep us in the loop.


----------



## Mindi B

css, thank you for the info.  I have in fact found agencies local to my parents under those headings.  My concern is that escalating the issue may backfire by enraging him.  And she cannot/will not entirely free herself (I am struggling to get her to come visit me, even briefly), so I can't count on her cooperation, or indeed her full honesty, with an investigation.  Even when talking to me (and I am frank with her regarding my perspective) she will reveal some insane behavior of his and in the same breath try to exonerate him.  So it is a very complex situation--lots of landmines.  I don't want to act out of personal fury at my father and end up making things worse for my mom.  Trying to keep my own feelings out of this is perhaps one of the biggest challenges. . . .
Thanks for your support!  I know I am doing my utmost and some things are simply not within my control.


----------



## pursecrzy

Still thinking of Rocky and you lulilu 

Mindi


----------



## ouija board

Lulilu, I'm so glad to hear that Rocky is doing a little better. It's a step in the right direction, and it definitely sounds like he's getting the best care.  I hope both of you get some rest tonight!

Mindi, I'm so sorry to hear about your mom's situation.


----------



## lulilu

Ultrasound shows some growths but the doc thinks they are due to old age and not cancer and, in any event, thinks they are unrelated to his condition.  The on-call doc tonight was not especially uplifting.  He did say that the meds started today typically work quickly -- 48 to 72 hours max -- and if there's no improvement then, there likely will be none.  I feel numb at this point, which I guess is my brain protecting me from hysteria.  I will talk to them again in the morning.
ExDH was telling me today that he believes all dogs go to heaven.  I know that's true.  I just hope I don't have to face it so soon.


----------



## prepster

lulilu said:


> Desperately in need of good thoughts for Rocky.  He is at the hospital.  So many things going on with the poor little boy all at once, and they are not even sure what it is.  But I fear I will not be bringing him home, despite the efforts of the neurologist and other specialists.  He is in an oxygen cage right now.  Blood tests just came back with good results, but I fear the worst.  I am sitting here crying and drinking.  Trying to knock myself out.



I'm so sorry Lulilu!


----------



## eagle1002us

lulilu said:


> Not really.  It could be an infection.  Maybe blood clots to the heart and brain.  A stroke.  Loss of use of his limbs on his left side.  Maybe a seizure.  I could go on.  He is having trouble breathing, so he is in an oxygen cage.  I just can't believe it.  But looking back over the past several weeks, little things start to stand out.  I am so sad.   He has been my velcro dog since I brought him home 14 years ago at 8 weeks, driving with him on my shoulder, crying all the way (him not me that time).  It hurts so much to see him this way, but the doc says to give it a bit of time and some of it may sort itself out.  I wish I felt more hopeful.


A doc of mine used to say that things either declare themselves or go away.   Sounds like this is what your docs are saying.   Hang in there.


----------



## starprism_7

lulilu said:


> Desperately in need of good thoughts for Rocky.  He is at the hospital.  So many things going on with the poor little boy all at once, and they are not even sure what it is.  But I fear I will not be bringing him home, despite the efforts of the neurologist and other specialists.  He is in an oxygen cage right now.  Blood tests just came back with good results, but I fear the worst.  I am sitting here crying and drinking.  Trying to knock myself out.



I am so sorry @lulilu, and I know it is a hard time for dear Rocky & you. I understand how you feel, and for now just be there for Rocky. I am sure they are doing as much as they could for him. & Please dont blame yourself, because we could never expect anything to happen. I happened to me before & i cant stop thinking every little thing that I wish Ive seen out of ordinary, but to be honest, we can never tell. You did your very best, thats all that matters. Be strong&brave for him, i know you can & we are praying for you.


----------



## Mindi B

What starprism said, lulilu.  There is no way to deny how horrible this part is for you, but you will not get hysterical, you will come through this.  Your brain won't make you endure any more than you can handle at one time; that's how we're wired.  But it might just, well, suck for a while.  Hoping with all my heart that Rocky is doing a bit better this morning, and reminding you that you have a bunch of Peeps literally worldwide who are sending their love and prayers.


----------



## lulilu

The doc says he is improving a bit.  Still needs the oxygen.  I am going over.  She said it could be good for him.  I am crying already.


----------



## ouija board

Lulilu, it's good that he's continuing to improve, especially neurologically. If he's really happy to see you, then that's definitely a good sign!


----------



## lulilu

Thanks OJB.  I will let you all know.  I am trying to find exDH to drive me, but may have to drive myself.  It's a good 30-40 mins from here (one of only two hospitals in the whole area).  Putting on my big girl panties now.

Doc is hoping he will get up and walk for me so she can observe.


----------



## ck21

Sending good thoughts for Rocky!


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu, sending all my positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Continuing to send hugs and good thoughts for you and Rocky. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## lulilu

Thank you.  I saw him a little while ago.  He is improving, but still in oxygen, which they are hoping he will be able to do without by tomorrow afternoon.  I hope to bring him home then.  He is far from perfect, preferring to sit and not stand or walk yet.  But he ate and drank while I was there, and stayed with me outside the crate for about 30 minutes.  They haven't been able to figure out what caused him to have blood clots, despite all the tests.  When we discussed him leaving, the doc said if he gets another year at his age it would be great.  Her mentioning a year gave me hope.  She wasn't saying it would be touch and go.  But she really doesn't know.
I am sure all your good thoughts are helping.  They are certainly helping me.  I appreciate you guys a lot.


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## Madam Bijoux

lulilu said:


> Thank you.  I saw him a little while ago.  He is improving, but still in oxygen, which they are hoping he will be able to do without by tomorrow afternoon.  I hope to bring him home then.  He is far from perfect, preferring to sit and not stand or walk yet.  But he ate and drank while I was there, and stayed with me outside the crate for about 30 minutes.  They haven't been able to figure out what caused him to have blood clots, despite all the tests.  When we discussed him leaving, the doc said if he gets another year at his age it would be great.  Her mentioning a year gave me hope.  She wasn't saying it would be touch and go.  But she really doesn't know.
> I am sure all your good thoughts are helping.  They are certainly helping me.  I appreciate you guys a lot.


Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## csshopper

Lulilu- the "coming home" part sounds encouraging. Wishing for the best for both of you!


----------



## lulilu

A photo from the hospital


----------



## ck21

Look at that sweet face!


----------



## Genie27

Lulilu, Rocky and you were both in my thoughts today. Best wishes to your lil fella as he recovers.


----------



## ouija board

Aw, what a sweet face! He's sitting up and alert, that's progress from yesterday. Hopefully he can go home soon, which is what his eyes seem to be asking for!


----------



## chaneljewel

Lulilu, I just read all your posts about Rocky.   I'm hopeful for him and will pray for his healing.   I feel your pain as my furry girls mean everything to me.   Their unconditional love ❤️ cannot be matched.  Please take care and let us know how your dear Rocky is doing.


----------



## pursecrzy

Rocky is adorable!


----------



## Mindi B

Rocky.


----------



## lulilu

Well, they said he can come home later this afternoon.  He's been out of oxygen for a bit and seems to be ok.  They will observe him until then, recheck his xrays etc.  I am hoping he is ok when he gets home.  DD2 is coming home early to go with me.  (She says her boss's one redeeming characteristic is that he loves animals lol and told her to leave whenever she needs to go.)
Thanks for all the kind words and thoughts.  Please keep the kind thoughts coming his way.  I know they help.  
OJB, he stares at me with those eyes all the time.  I can't believe how white his face is now.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Aw, Rocky is such a sweetie! DS1 sends good thoughts too. [emoji8]


----------



## MSO13

Glad Rocky is heading home, hopefully a weekend of love and attention in his home will do wonders!


----------



## Mindi B

I'm so happy to hear Rocky will be at home again!  And it's good that DD2 will be with you.  Sending much love and gentle snorgles.


----------



## chaneljewel

Yea for Rocky to be home!


----------



## ouija board

So glad that Rocky is headed home! It's hard to say no to those eyes.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Glad glad to hear Rocky's coming home, too! He is quite the charmer.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Chat,

I am totally suffering from horrendous allergies this past week. My meds make me foggy and slow which means I have to work all day to catch up from the last few days. It appears to be a gorgeous day but I can't enjoy it without a mask at this point. I will be working outside tomorrow and I'm afraid the people I'm working with will think I'm a nut with the mask but what else can I do? At least the mask hides my red nose!

I'm still working out though, that seems to make me feel better and gives me a bit of energy for a few hours after so I went to an AM Soul Cycle class and now will hopefully wrap up work by dinner time. Last night I stayed late, half in a groove/half in a daze but it seems the work I did last night was pretty good. Sometimes I come in the next day and wonder what I was thinking 

I do wish some magical elves would come clean up my studio for me overnight. Alas, the real cleaning elves are expensive but so worth it. Must schedule them for this week! 

Ok, off to work I go!


----------



## lulilu

I lost my sweet boy this morning.  I've delayed posting about it because it just results in another bout of tears.


----------



## ck21

Luckily-I'm so sorry.  

My magic is running with your Rocky!


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu, my heart breaks for you.  I have been thinking of you all day, almost afraid to inquire (coward that I am).  There is nothing anyone can say to make this easier, but please know we are all sending our love and virtually holding your hand.  Post when you feel like it, lean on friends and family.   Love you.


----------



## Rouge H

I am so sorry... 



lulilu said:


> I lost my sweet boy this morning.  I've delayed posting about it because it just results in another bout of tears.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I'm so sorry, Lulilu. Sending hugs and love. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## ouija board

I'm so sorry, lulilu[emoji17]


----------



## csshopper

Lulilu, thinking of you during this very painful time. It's a day we all dread. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Hermezzy

Lulilu- I'm so so sorry for your loss.  You are in my thoughts and prayers.  Lots of love to you...I'm always a friend for you.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

lulilu said:


> I lost my sweet boy this morning.  I've delayed posting about it because it just results in another bout of tears.


I am so sorry.  You did all you could have done for him, and he knew he was loved.


----------



## prepster

My deepest condolences Lulilu.  You were wonderful with him.


----------



## chaneljewel

My heart goes out to you, lulilu.   I know how much you loved Rocky.  Take care❤️


----------



## pursecrzy

Oh lulilu, I'm so sorry


----------



## Mindi B

Group hug, please.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I'm so sorry Lulilu!!!! (((((Sending massive hugs!!!!!!))))) You were a great dog mommy to him.


----------



## Genie27

I'm so sorry lulilu. He was well loved.


----------



## starprism_7

lulilu said:


> I lost my sweet boy this morning.  I've delayed posting about it because it just results in another bout of tears.



I am so sorry dear... my heart broke just hearing this.. I know Its hard, and devastating. Do know he is lucky to have you as his owner, and I am sure he doesn't want you to be sad & fought as much as he can. What a true fighter he is. He is no longer in pain, and in a better place way up above. Please know that we are here for you. Take as much time as you need dear.

P/s:  I hope he will meet my angels & play together in heaven.


----------



## ouija board

Lulilu, sending you vibes and lots of hugs. Hope you are doing okay today.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

lulilu said:


> I lost my sweet boy this morning.  I've delayed posting about it because it just results in another bout of tears.


I'm so sorry for your loss. It is very difficult for you during this hard time but our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## lulilu

Thank you everyone.  It really helps.  I am just putting one foot in front of the other.  Miss him so many times during the day.  I am constantly looking for him.


----------



## Rouge H

One day at a time.......



lulilu said:


> Thank you everyone.  It really helps.  I am just putting one foot in front of the other.  Miss him so many times during the day.  I am constantly looking for him.


----------



## rainneday

lulilu said:


> Thank you everyone.  It really helps.  I am just putting one foot in front of the other.  Miss him so many times during the day.  I am constantly looking for him.



I am so very sorry for your loss. My wish for you is that, with time, you will take some comfort in knowing that you gave your love the best possible life that he could have had. Take care of yourself and remember to rest and stay hydrated, grief can cause us to forget these basic needs. His energy will follow you always


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Luli, I'm so sorry to read about Rocky.  It's heartbreaking to lose any of our pups, but there's something different when it's one who's spent nearly it's entire life by your side.  They've seen and heard it all, and loved us no matter what.  You gave Rocky a wonderful life with amazing care and love.

Not even going to attempt to tell you how hard this is going to be, you already know that.  But I will say, he was a very lucky boy to have had you, just as you were to have him.  Try to remember, your tears are a tribute to the love he so feely gave.  Over the years, it's made grief a little more bearable to think of it that way.  Hope it does for you, too. 

Keeping you close in my heart.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> Luli, I'm so sorry to read about Rocky.  It's heartbreaking to lose any of our pups, but there's something different when it's one who's spent nearly it's entire life by your side.  They've seen and heard it all, and loved us no matter what.  You gave Rocky a wonderful life with amazing care and love.
> 
> Not even going to attempt to tell you how hard this is going to be, you already know that.  But I will say, he was a very lucky boy to have had you, just as you were to have him.  Try to remember, your tears are a tribute to the love he so feely gave.  Over the years, it's made grief a little more bearable to think of it that way.  Hope it does for you, too.
> 
> Keeping you close in my heart.


CG, what a beautiful, wisdom-filled post. Lulilu, still sending you vibes and good thoughts. We've all lost beloved pets and have been in your shoes.

xoxo


----------



## lulilu

CG, EB is right -- lovely and comforting thoughts.  Thank you all again.  I can't express how I appreciate all the kind thoughts.

My little GD2 told me yesterday that she had made a chalk drawing in honor of Rocky on the sidewalk at home.  So sweet.  She invited her friends to add to it.
DD told me the GDs wanted to visit him in the hospital and was so glad to have the photo the hospital sent to show them.


----------



## lulilu

DD2, DS1 and DS2 are off to Ireland and Sweden for two weeks.  I love that they are traveling together.
DD2 asked to borrow some shoes and I said "sure, go take what you want."  i don't mind the Prada lather sneakers but am shedding a tear over the cream-colored H hiking boots.  Ah well.  I hope the boots find their way home in one piece.


----------



## Rouge H

I know how you feel my son and his gf went to Ireland in tow with my luggage and she borrowed my London Fog, Prada Nylon Bags and a few other rain items. Luckily they made it all home safe. They had a wonderful time.


----------



## chaneljewel

I remember dd borrowing my shoes when younger and worrying what condition they'd come back to me.  Now she's outgrown my shoes so...all safe now


----------



## etoupebirkin

My DD raided my shoe closet prior to her trip to Europe. She's there right now. She wanted hiking boots, too. Mine were not light colored or Hermes. So they were not so precious.


----------



## ouija board

DD will totally raid my shoe collection when she's old enough, and she has a nose for the expensive stuff. Loubies, yes. Tory Burch, no thank you. Lulilu, fingers crossed your hiking boots come back still cream colored! How wonderful that the siblings are taking this trip together.


----------



## lulilu

DD1 has much smaller feet, so this was not an issue.  And actually DD2's feet are just slightly bigger so usually she can't fit into mine.  I have been trying to give her my work heels as I have so many that aren't in use.  I did a closet purge of a lot twice last year but wasn't quite ready to give everything away.  I guess should do another purge soon.  Dress for Success is a good place for my work stuff to go.  I will not give up my license, but I just have to admit to myself that I won't use most of the remaining suits and heels.

I gave her a bunch of other stuff to go on the trip, La Pliage, H cashmere scarf in case it's too cold, etc.  But for some reason the pristine cream boots were tough lol.  We were surprised that the forecast calls for pretty cool weather still.

I love that my kids are close.  We have a family WhatsApp group but they have their own little group (which I was surprised to learn) and are in constant contact.  It makes me glad.

OJB, we haven't heard much about lil OJB recently.  Is she getting ready for school to end?  I am inundated with the GDs' spring events -- today is field day, Tuesday evening was a chorus performance, etc etc.  GD1 has covered my kitchen calendar with things for me to attend as this is her last year in elementary school.  I am glad to do it because I did so little of it when mine were young.  I just couldn't take that much time from work in the middle of the day (a long commute).  The elementary school is just down the street from me (they attend the same one my kids attended), so I can be there easily for little stuff like the taking down of the flag on the last day of classes.  DD works in center city as well and her job is full of meetings and trips so it's hard for her to get to that type of thing.


----------



## ouija board

Lulilu, I know your grandkids really love having having you come to school events. DD is counting the days, hours, and seconds for school to end! She has a ballet recital next week, so we are busy with rehearsals. I volunteered to help with DD's age group at one of the rehearsals, and it's looking more and more like I will be flying solo with 20 dancers. Trying to shuffle groups of dancers on stage while keeping order amongst the rest of the girls may require me to be in three places at one time. Stay tuned to see if I can execute this amazing feat!


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu, your DDs and GDs are so lucky to have you play such a major part in their lives!
OB, I want at least one candid backstage photo.  This sounds, er, hilarious.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, that would require me to have a third arm, but I'm thinking if I can manage being in three different places at one time, I can conjure up a third arm to take photos [emoji1]


----------



## Mindi B

You absolutely can, OB!  Though I am thinking about the Oscars flub, when the PWC reps were so busy taking selfies with celebs that they gave Warren Beatty and Faye Dunaway the wrong envelope.  I don't want to get flamed for causing you to send the wrong gaggle of small dancers onto the stage!
So, you know, do only what you can.  But I bet the images backstage will be priceless!


----------



## lulilu

OJB, GD2 takes ballet as well -- dress rehearsal and performances 6/2-4.  I am on the hook for dress rehearsal.  DD and SIL know that I hate taking her to ballet practice.  There are so many parents, grandparents and siblings that I am utterly overwhelmed.  The mothers are the worst -- overachievers who "perform" parenting for everyone around to observe (and learn, admire).  You know the type I am sure.  One was discussing travel plans to Spain with a 3 year old, loudly enough for everyone to enjoy.  And she used a Castilian accent every time she said "Barthelona."  ugh.  Now that the weather has improved, I sit outside away from the crowd.  You are a brave woman volunteering.  My SIL always laughingly tries to get me to volunteer (I don't think he's really kidding either).


----------



## lulilu

ExDH and I are taking DD2 to Newark airport tomorrow afternoon.  We are planning to have dinner at the Spanish Tavern if we can get a table.  Love that place.


----------



## ck21

OB-good luck with the recital!  I don't think I could do it!

Lulilu-you continue to be in my thoughts.  Many hugs to you.


----------



## Mindi B

"Barthelona"--LOL!  What a pretentious twit.
I am sure all around her were mesmerized by her, um, specialness.


----------



## chaneljewel

My dd talks about one mom in her daughter's gymnastics class that "hogs" the window when the kids are in class then tells the other moms how wonderful her daughter is doing.   Dd is lucky to catch a glimpse of her 3 year old as she has a one year old baby who needs constant attention.  It's actually sort of funny as my gd has been promoted to a 5 year old class next session as it seems gymnastics is her thing...no fear. Dd doesn't think this mom knows as her daughter is older and although good, hasn't been asked to the older class or a special camp this summer.  Who knows if gd will keep gymnastics as a favorite since she's so young, but right now she loves it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I just don't think "look at me" parenting will end well for both the child and the parents. Both will end up in therapy. 

DH and I never pushed activities on our kids. We let them choose one or two things that interested them. I always felt free time, imaginative play and reading were just as important as structured activities. We would attend games and support the kids, we were pretty relaxed. While my kids were really young, sports was not their thing. As a result, we were not tied to travel sportsmen our weekends were free. So we could grab the kids and go skiing or off to NYC, Philly or other places for the weekend just for FUN! Many parents with kids tied to sports were pretty envious of our freedom.

For a short period of time when DS was 10 he played soccer. I spoke with one of the Moms who told me they weren't saving for college as little "Joey" was going to get a soccer scholarship. They were living in a 7-figure home and not saving for college. I bit my tongue and said, "wonderful!"


----------



## ouija board

Oh, I know those moms well. Fortunately, at DD's school, there are plenty of sensible moms to even things out. We chuckle over the mom who claims that her kid is an ace soccer player but doesn't play because there aren't any teams in town good enough. 

Lulilu, I was never into ballet or dance growing up, so this whole business of makeup, tutus, and leotards is overwhelming to me! But I know that in the very near future, she won't want me hanging around her activities as much, so I'll take advantage of it while I can. I'm hoping she loses interest in dance by middle school, or I'll have to build a new closet just for the poufy costumes!


----------



## Mindi B

Okay, to whom do I write about the weather?!  I know a number of the Peeps are in my general area, and for goodness' sake, this spring has sucked scissors, hasn't it?  And the 5-day forecast for my town says, "Mostly Cloudy" EVERY DANG DAY!
I am experiencing sads.


----------



## lulilu

It's been teeming all day here Mindi.  Rain predicted for tomorrow too.  We did have two nice sunny but cool days earlier though.

Emily hates pouring rain and has parked herself on my lap every time I sit dow.  She will sit on the other dogs and the laptop if they are in her way.  The girl doesn't care.  Now if there's thunder, all of them are on my lap.  Sometimes I take them to my room, close the blinds, and bring them under the covers.


----------



## lulilu

OJB, I never had exposure (except briefly when I was very young) to all this either.  GD2's dad puts her hair in the requisite bun.  If class is on my watch, I just do a pony tail.  Lucky for them my DDs are good with braids and buns etc.  And GD's dance company rents costumes for whatever ballet they are putting on, so no need to buy them thank goodness.


----------



## prepster

lulilu said:


> OJB, GD2 takes ballet as well -- dress rehearsal and performances 6/2-4.  I am on the hook for dress rehearsal.  DD and SIL know that I hate taking her to ballet practice.  There are so many parents, grandparents and siblings that I am utterly overwhelmed.  The mothers are the worst -- overachievers who "perform" parenting for everyone around to observe (and learn, admire).  You know the type I am sure.  One was discussing travel plans to Spain with a 3 year old, loudly enough for everyone to enjoy.  And she used a Castilian accent every time she said "Barthelona."  ugh.  Now that the weather has improved, I sit outside away from the crowd.  You are a brave woman volunteering.  My SIL always laughingly tries to get me to volunteer (I don't think he's really kidding either).


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Okay, to whom do I write about the weather?!  I know a number of the Peeps are in my general area, and for goodness' sake, this spring has sucked scissors, hasn't it?  And the 5-day forecast for my town says, "Mostly Cloudy" EVERY DANG DAY!
> I am experiencing sads.



April showers...er...May showers bring.. May flowers. (When I was a kid I thought it was Mayflowers, and pictured pilgrims.)   A friend just texted me, "Gardening is cheaper than therapy, plus you get tomatoes."  Lol!  Go plant something and then you'll be happy for the rain.  



ouija board said:


> Oh, I know those moms well. Fortunately, at DD's school, there are plenty of sensible moms to even things out. We chuckle over the mom who claims that her kid is an ace soccer player but doesn't play because there aren't any teams in town good enough.
> 
> Lulilu, I was never into ballet or dance growing up, so this whole business of makeup, tutus, and leotards is overwhelming to me! But I know that in the very near future, she won't want me hanging around her activities as much, so I'll take advantage of it while I can. I'm hoping she loses interest in dance by middle school, or I'll have to build a new closet just for the poufy costumes!



Gosh, I'd like to have a tutu.  Is it too late for me?  It's even fun to say.


----------



## Mindi B

I have planted something!  My butt, on the sofa!


----------



## Notorious Pink

lulilu said:


> OJB, GD2 takes ballet as well -- dress rehearsal and performances 6/2-4.  I am on the hook for dress rehearsal.  DD and SIL know that I hate taking her to ballet practice.  There are so many parents, grandparents and siblings that I am utterly overwhelmed.  The mothers are the worst -- overachievers who "perform" parenting for everyone around to observe (and learn, admire).  You know the type I am sure.  One was discussing travel plans to Spain with a 3 year old, loudly enough for everyone to enjoy.  And she used a Castilian accent every time she said "Barthelona."  ugh.  Now that the weather has improved, I sit outside away from the crowd.  You are a brave woman volunteering.  My SIL always laughingly tries to get me to volunteer (I don't think he's really kidding either).



Lulilu, don't you live near me somehow? Want some company at rehearsal??? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Notorious Pink

I am finding the activity conversation interesting, especially because at this point my two are literally at different extremes. One who homeschools because his schedule is so crazy, and another whose activities are more laid back. DS2 will take guidance but not direction. I tell him he really has to get good grades because he doesn't know what he wants to do when he grows up - and that's totally ok!! - but he will need a good education if he wants to go into medicine like his dad or business like his cousin. 

Although when I think about it, he's busy too, just not in comparison - the "lazy" child plays two instruments, chess, basketball (in season) and boxing three times a week. But that's also because if his brother is running around busy he wants fun things to do, too.

Parents are funny, though - some are so kind, and others are just nuts. Would love to tell you all about DS1s 'friend' at some point but it still makes me very upset. The boy is extremely talented and will probably be quite famous but he is going to be SO messed up. And then there are the parents in my school district. Ugh.  Very exclusive. My problem is the way I look and my last name. I'm not kidding.


----------



## Mindi B

Your NAME? No bueno, BBC. How silly people are, even in 2017.


----------



## pursecrzy

MissP is building an Ark.


----------



## Mindi B

Save room for me, Miss P!


----------



## pursecrzy

Done!


----------



## etoupebirkin

BBC, Really?!!!! Your name?!!!!

I remember the mean girl Moms at my kids schools. I would go to every school event, e.g. Back to School night with a different Birkin or Kelly. The ladies noticed. Their husbands were too cheap to get them a bag. It gave me perverse satisfaction. Sometimes, I'm a bad person.


----------



## lulilu

I am shocked at the name thing too BBC.  They are just jealous of you.  I specifically never mentioned I am a lawyer to any other mother unless we really knew one another.  It would just get them gossiping.  My MO was to lie low, so my kids didn't get repercussions.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Here is an interesting story.

Last year a new family moved into our district. They are definitely the sort that would fit in perfectly...both have the right kind of appearance and last name. They rented a house just down the block from me and they had twins in the high school and a son DS2s age. They hit it off. 

Now I will say each grade is different, and DS2s grade happens to be a good one. DS1s is not so good. It does help that one of the very few friends I've made is a mom in DS2s grade who is also Jewish and extremely active in the district and our sons are best friends. So this new boy had a great year last year with DS2 and his Bf and the other boys in the grade. He's a good kid, even with DS2 and BF it was NEVER "threes a crowd". Just easy.

Then the family bought a house in the district. All the children are together in the primary school, then divided between two schools for 2-6, and together again for Jr/Sr high. The house is zoned for the other school, so the new friend had to go there this year. We have stayed in touch, scheduling play dates, etc, and she confided in me that this year has been much more difficult, that he has made NO friends in the other school.

For DS2s birthday we had a sleepover, with a few boys from the school and his friend who is now at the other school. All the boys got along just fine. In the morning I was talking with DS2 and BF, saying that their friend is having a hard time at the other school. They said he had discussed it with them.

BF turned to me and said "yeah I understand that the other kids don't talk to him. I know why they don't talk to him. The kids at that school won't be friends with you unless they've known you for their whole life."

And THAT is the mentality of the people in my school district.


----------



## Mindi B

And of course, this narrow-minded nonsense flows directly from the parents' mind-sets.  It is infuriating and saddening.  Hard to have much hope for the future if much of our next generation is being raised as insular, ignorant bigots.  
Argh.


----------



## pursecrzy

I'm stunned and saddened that crap still goes on.


----------



## Notorious Pink

And you wonder why I'm on here all the time.
Yay! Normal people!!!
If DS2 didn't fit in so well, I'd move back to the city in 1/2 a second.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  BBC called me NORMAL!  You made my day, BBC!  
But seriously, the women on Chat are consistently smart, funny, and caring.  I think the thread has a good vibe, even when it's not all happy-talk.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I wouldn't characterize myself as exactly normal! I'm only intolerant of mean, nasty, bigoted people. And I try to be nice 99% of the time!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, you beat me to that post!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  BBC called me NORMAL!  You made my day, BBC!
> But seriously, the women on Chat are consistently smart, funny, and caring.  I think the thread has a good vibe, even when it's not all happy-talk.



Hahaha Mindi. Of course you are. I have dealt with some real crazies and they think they are fine all the time....when you think you are being a bit "out of the box" you are aware of it. That's cool with me. [emoji8]


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> I wouldn't characterize myself as exactly normal! I'm only intolerant of mean, nasty, bigoted people. And I try to be nice 99% of the time!!!



Ok! Wrong choice of words...hahaha I guess 'normal' isn't a good one, but it's quicker than saying you are all thoughtful and not prejudiced. [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> I am finding the activity conversation interesting, especially because at this point my two are literally at different extremes. One who homeschools because his schedule is so crazy, and another whose activities are more laid back. DS2 will take guidance but not direction. I tell him he really has to get good grades because he doesn't know what he wants to do when he grows up - and that's totally ok!! - but he will need a good education if he wants to go into medicine like his dad or business like his cousin.
> 
> Although when I think about it, he's busy too, just not in comparison - the "lazy" child plays two instruments, chess, basketball (in season) and boxing three times a week. But that's also because if his brother is running around busy he wants fun things to do, too.
> 
> Parents are funny, though - some are so kind, and others are just nuts. Would love to tell you all about DS1s 'friend' at some point but it still makes me very upset. The boy is extremely talented and will probably be quite famous but he is going to be SO messed up. And then there are the parents in my school district. Ugh.  Very exclusive. My problem is the way I look and my last name. I'm not kidding.


Are you famous or infamous?  Not quite sure how to interpret the "how I look" comment.


----------



## eagle1002us

Sorry about that, I didn't read you're earlier post.   DH is Jewish.


----------



## eagle1002us

Moving right along as my algebra teacher would say, does anyone know anything about identifying real jade from faux?  In my of the jewelry history seminars I attend every now and then, a jade expert spoke and said you couldn't scratch jade with a knife.  Ok, but I don't think a seller would appreciate that.   I am perusing the jade thread, btw.  I don't know that I'd every get any jade but it would be interesting to know.
I wish i had a ruby bangle like *@ etoupe birkin*.  Even just to see one would be interesting.


----------



## Mindi B

^^^Plus, based on my viewing of the few selfies BBC has posted, she has a distinctly edgy, modern style.  Not your cookie-cutter suburban mom.  Which is terrific, of course, but makes the cookie cutters uneasy.
90% of the young moms in my area look very much the same.  They have blonde hair, worn straight to just past the shoulders, and usually put in a pony tail for errands.  They are petite and range from slender to emaciated.  They wear mostly yoga attire (leggings, track jackets and sneakers) at all times, everywhere.  Don't mistake me: many or most of these are undoubtedly accomplished women, and they are certainly attractive.  They are just, well, conformist to a particular "wealthy east coast suburbanite" template which is not particularly. . . interesting.
But perhaps if I had the ability to conform to these standards, I would, and my attitude would be quite different.  I am definitely observing as an outlier.


----------



## Mindi B

As to jade, I don't know, but it's a good question.  Opaque stones like that would seem to me relatively easy to fake, or to use a very inferior jade and dye it to a more valuable color. . . .
Where's mistikat?  She knows jewelry.


----------



## marietouchet

eagle1002us said:


> Moving right along as my algebra teacher would say, does anyone know anything about identifying real jade from faux?  In my of the jewelry history seminars I attend every now and then, a jade expert spoke and said you couldn't scratch jade with a knife.  Ok, but I don't think a seller would appreciate that.   I am perusing the jade thread, btw.  I don't know that I'd every get any jade but it would be interesting to know.
> I wish i had a ruby bangle like *@ etoupe birkin*.  Even just to see one would be interesting.



There are two types of jade , nephrite and jadeite , both show large variations in color and clarity 
Wikipedia has a good article on jade enhancement which usually requires a professional to detect 
Most of the jade I have seen in the USA is exceptionally poor quality by Asian standards where a jade necklace can cost millions


----------



## eagle1002us

marietouchet said:


> There are two types of jade , nephrite and jadeite , both show large variations in color and clarity
> Wikipedia has a good article on jade enhancement which usually requires a professional to detect
> Most of the jade I have seen in the USA is exceptionally poor quality by Asian stand ards where a jade necklace can cost millions



Thank you, you made me glad I asked the question.  I wonder how much prehnite is being passed off as jade.  Here's a pic of prehnite for those who haven't seen it since it's kinda new in the market.


----------



## marietouchet

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you, you made me glad I asked the question.  I wonder how much prehnite is being passed off as jade.  Here's a pic of prehnite for those who haven't seen it since it's kinda new in the market.


OK, you hit one of my weirder hobbies, I am a GIA certified gemologist in my spare time .. believe it or not Also consider self a major league expert on 16th century France 1550 - 1600 and early Russian stamps ca 1900 - 1940, gotta have hobbies .. 
Almost all «semi precious» stones are subject to misnaming, sometimes an honest mistake, sometimes not. 
In anll honesty, for an inexpensive stone, you dont spend quality time researching it, you cannot make money as a jeweler that way 
In the prehnite necklace, it is obviously not jade
Jade should be (relatively) opaque - the beads are transparent enough so that you can see the green silk cord inside, which actually enhances the color, the beads would look totally different strung on white silk 
Also, jade should be a more intense color, the most desirable shade of green is a bright apple green - at least in the Asian auctions, these beads are too white to be of any value. But, the apple green is super rare and almost entirely found in Asia anymore


----------



## Genie27

MT, that is fascinating - you have so much knowledge about your interests. I have a couple of pendants that were purchased is Asia, when I traveled as a kid - I think one is apple green. If I find them I will post pictures here.


----------



## remainsilly

marietouchet said:


> Also, jade should be a more intense color, the most desirable shade of green is a bright apple green


Yes.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> Are you famous or infamous?  Not quite sure how to interpret the "how I look" comment.



Infamous.....Yasssss.....I have one of those curly mustaches I twirl while I plot evil deeds.....[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



eagle1002us said:


> Sorry about that, I didn't read you're earlier post.   DH is Jewish.





Mindi B said:


> ^^^Plus, based on my viewing of the few selfies BBC has posted, she has a distinctly edgy, modern style.  Not your cookie-cutter suburban mom.  Which is terrific, of course, but makes the cookie cutters uneasy.
> 90% of the young moms in my area look very much the same.  They have blonde hair, worn straight to just past the shoulders, and usually put in a pony tail for errands.  They are petite and range from slender to emaciated.  They wear mostly yoga attire (leggings, track jackets and sneakers) at all times, everywhere.  Don't mistake me: many or most of these are undoubtedly accomplished women, and they are certainly attractive.  They are just, well, conformist to a particular "wealthy east coast suburbanite" template which is not particularly. . . interesting.
> But perhaps if I had the ability to conform to these standards, I would, and my attitude would be quite different.  I am definitely observing as an outlier.



Mindi - that's right, on all counts.  
My choices here are blonde, caramel brown and natural. I actually would go blonde if I could - platinum. No one in my hair salon will allow it. Apparently I am one of the few people around who can successfully wear and maintain red. Even the company who makes the hair dye has used my head on their Instagram. Yes, I really like classic style with just a bit of a modern twist. In my heart I really never left the city. You'd think hanging out with the moms we meet in the city would be better, but it's not. Most of those ladies just live through their children and don't take care of themselves. 


Marietouchet I love this jade discussion! I would love to go through the training to become certified because it is all so incredibly interesting to me. How long did it take?


----------



## lulilu

Ah, BBC I said they were jealous.  And now that I've seen some of the meet-up photos, I am sure.  They can't "compete" with your style.  I was a natural platinum blonde when little and now just have blonde highlights with the help of my salon but was red for a couple of years.  It was fun but tough to maintain with a lighter natural color.  Don't change it.

We had similar types of women at my kids' elementary school.  Being a working mom, I wasn't able to be at the school a lot.  When I was there, I was made to feel an outsider.  They knew all the gossip about teachers, classes, etc.  And were only prepared to share enough in conversation to let me know how much I didn't know.  And if you didn't conform to their image of a "good" mother, i.e., one who was able to be at the school every day, forget it.


----------



## Mindi B

This women-against-women thing is as old as the hills, but I still don't fully understand it.  As if women the world over don't have enough to contend with, we have to make up ridiculous reasons to treat each other unkindly.  Grrrr.


----------



## etoupebirkin

lulilu said:


> Ah, BBC I said they were jealous.  And now that I've seen some of the meet-up photos, I am sure.  They can't "compete" with your style.  I was a natural platinum blonde when little and now just have blonde highlights with the help of my salon but was red for a couple of years.  It was fun but tough to maintain with a lighter natural color.  Don't change it.
> 
> *We had similar types of women at my kids' elementary school.  Being a working mom, I wasn't able to be at the school a lot.  When I was there, I was made to feel an outsider.  They knew all the gossip about teachers, classes, etc.  And were only prepared to share enough in conversation to let me know how much I didn't know.  And if you didn't conform to their image of a "good" mother, i.e., one who was able to be at the school every day, forget it.*




Gosh is this a universal truth!!!!


----------



## lulilu

I know, right?  But women looking to put down other women is still everywhere.  Not to mention the SAHM vs working mom at schools.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Lulilu, 
It makes me nuts. It's like high school all over again.


----------



## Mindi B

I HATED HIGH SCHOOL.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> I HATED HIGH SCHOOL.



Lolol!  I didn't hate it.   I just quickly got bored with the "smallness" of that society, and was ready to be on to bigger/better things.  I get very impatient with small-mindedness and drama.  I'd rather see/do/talk about things that are imaginative, exciting and/or inspiring--New ideas, creativity, cool concepts, that kind of thing.


----------



## Mindi B

I envy you that perspective, prepster.  I was too busy trying not to be bullied to death to worry much about the cool stuff.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> I envy you that perspective, prepster.  I was too busy trying not to be bullied to death to worry much about the cool stuff.



 That's not good!  Bullying is awful.  Humans can be like sharks in the water.  (No offense to sharks, who appear to have some sense.) I've noticed even on some threads here on tPF, when someone goes down, there's a certain element that smells blood and falls on their "prey" en masse.  People like to do whatever the group is doing, apparently, even if it's stupid.  When I see that happening I'll usually take the opposing view just to be contrary.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> I HATED HIGH SCHOOL.



Me too.  I got out as soon as I could. University was much better.

So sorry to hear you were bullied


----------



## eagle1002us

marietouchet said:


> OK, you hit one of my weirder hobbies, I am a GIA certified gemologist in my spare time .. believe it or not Also consider self a major league expert on 16th century France 1550 - 1600 and early Russian stamps ca 1900 - 1940, gotta have hobbies ..
> Almost all «semi precious» stones are subject to misnaming, sometimes an honest mistake, sometimes not.
> In anll honesty, for an inexpensive stone, you dont spend quality time researching it, you cannot make money as a jeweler that way
> In the prehnite necklace, it is obviously not jade
> Jade should be (relatively) opaque - the beads are transparent enough so that you can see the green silk cord inside, which actually enhances the color, the beads would look totally different strung on white silk
> Also, jade should be a more intense color, the most desirable shade of green is a bright apple green - at least in the Asian auctions, these beads are too white to be of any value. But, the apple green is super rare and almost entirely found in Asia anymore


I was thinking of prehnite being passed off as some variation of "polar jade" based on scanning ebay and etsy listings which some evidently swear by.   The prices I saw on on-line were incredibly cheap.  Can't be real.   I bead now and then and some of the "jade" on-line looks a whole lot like the rusty colored mottled serpentine I see.  And some looks like agate.   I know about the cording -- I was tempted to buy some sunstone which was a pale but pretty peachy color.  The beads were threaded with bright orange thread so I passed.  
I have a strong interest in learning about colored stones and hope to take the GIA long distance courses when I retire.   From the lecture about jade I heard at one of the jewelry history meetings I occasionally attend, something was mentioned about the density of the stone -- I think the discussion was in reference to jade.   So some specialized equipment was required for that measurement.  So as a rule people can't really say jade is genuine if they just eyeball the stone?  
My reading interests are the fall of the dynasties in the early 20th century and the causes and aftermath of WW1.   And the Russian Revolution and aftermath.
Jewelry history, and sewing.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Infamous.....Yasssss.....I have one of those curly mustaches I twirl while I plot evil deeds.....[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindi - that's right, on all counts.
> My choices here are blonde, caramel brown and natural. I actually would go blonde if I could - platinum. No one in my hair salon will allow it. Apparently I am one of the few people around who can successfully wear and maintain red. Even the company who makes the hair dye has used my head on their Instagram. Yes, I really like classic style with just a bit of a modern twist. In my heart I really never left the city. You'd think hanging out with the moms we meet in the city would be better, but it's not. Most of those ladies just live through their children and don't take care of themselves.
> 
> 
> Marietouchet I love this jade discussion! I would love to go through the training to become certified because it is all so incredibly interesting to me. How long did it take?


So, would you post a picture of you in an outfit or two you really like?   Would really be nice to see.   And what color is your natural hair color?   Caramel brown sounds pretty.


----------



## marietouchet

BBC said:


> Infamous.....Yasssss.....I have one of those curly mustaches I twirl while I plot evil deeds.....[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindi - that's right, on all counts.
> My choices here are blonde, caramel brown and natural. I actually would go blonde if I could - platinum. No one in my hair salon will allow it. Apparently I am one of the few people around who can successfully wear and maintain red. Even the company who makes the hair dye has used my head on their Instagram. Yes, I really like classic style with just a bit of a modern twist. In my heart I really never left the city. You'd think hanging out with the moms we meet in the city would be better, but it's not. Most of those ladies just live through their children and don't take care of themselves.
> 
> 
> Marietouchet I love this jade discussion! I would love to go through the training to become certified because it is all so incredibly interesting to me. How long did it take?



Gia offers different training subjects pearls , diamonds , colored stones , cutting stones etc
My classes had two parts , lecture / reading / exams, then you have to finish up with lab work 
Some of the classes are short a week full time , offered in Los Angeles but sometimes they do it on the road
Try looking at Gia web site


----------



## marietouchet

eagle1002us said:


> I have a strong interest in learning about colored stones and hope to take the GIA long distance courses when I retire.   From the lecture about jade I heard at one of the jewelry history meetings I occasionally attend, something was mentioned about the density of the stone -- I think the discussion was in reference to jade.   So some specialized equipment was required for that measurement.  So as a rule people can't really say jade is genuine if they just eyeball the stone?
> .


It is complicated ...
most people are interested in mounted stones in jewelry , is this bracelet real ? But mountings make it hard to see the stones ... may not be worthwhile to un mount stones for analysis 
Beads are easier to look at, and can be restrung but still more effort than practical for a necklace of less than $1000, a knotted necklace is a pain to redo, tedious and if beads are not knotted then they are surely cheap ...
Yes most jade is eyeballed if less than $1000 or so 
Like hermes scarves , buy from trusted sellers 
Also, people are emotionally attached to jewelry and unmounting may not be ok  and some people cannot handle knowing that granny's prized bracelet - sentimental - is strass, so vast quantities of tact are required


----------



## marietouchet

Should add there are lots of rules depending on category of jewelry :
Fashion jewelry below about $1000 , where one usually assumes the stones are themselves not worth worth at all
Branded jewelry , like hermes , where it is the brand that is more valuable than the metal or stones 
Something in between , not branded, maybe hallmarked metal 
Vintage , where you can find treasures ...


----------



## ouija board

lulilu said:


> I know, right?  But women looking to put down other women is still everywhere.  Not to mention the SAHM vs working mom at schools.


Isn't that the truth.  As much as I enjoy being a SAHM, the least pleasant years of DD's schooling, so far, are the 2 years that she was in preschool. The moms were almost 100% SAHM, and the amount of drama, meddling, and troublemaking in a relatively small group was astounding.  Definitely too much time on peoples' hands. When I switched to DD's elementary school (private, wealthier), I expected the craziness to go up exponentially, but I was surprised to discover that almost all of the mothers in her grade were working professionals (lawyers, physicians, business owners, etc). The drama was non-existent because no one was ever hanging around the school to cause any drama! Not that there isn't snobbery..we have our fair share of old money and legacy families, but the few in our grade are remarkably down to earth and pleasant.  There's always the one upsmanship, but it's mostly about academics. As in, "my 6 yr old can do multiplication, is reading Shakespeare., and will be launching a space shuttle in her spare time"  

Around here, there's also the added drama of public vs private schools, as well as charter/magnet vs private school. I've actually had moms (AND their daughters) from the neighborhood charter school give DD the stink eye when they see her in her uniform at the local library. Yes, women and girls are pretty nasty to each other. It's no wonder DD prefers to hang out with the boys in her class. 

Marietouchet, years ago when I looked into GIA certification, they allowed long distance learning. I recall during one portion of the course, they would send you a box of gems to study  Of course, they stipulated that all of the gems must be returned at the end of the course, lol.


----------



## eagle1002us

marietouchet said:


> It is complicated ...
> most people are interested in mounted stones in jewelry , is this bracelet real ? But mountings make it hard to see the stones ... may not be worthwhile to un mount stones for analysis
> Beads are easier to look at, and can be restrung but still more effort than practical for a necklace of less than $1000, a knotted necklace is a pain to redo, tedious and if beads are not knotted then they are surely cheap ...
> Yes most jade is eyeballed if less than $1000 or so
> Like hermes scarves , buy from trusted sellers
> Also, people are emotionally attached to jewelry and unmounting may not be ok  and some people cannot handle knowing that granny's prized bracelet - sentimental - is strass, so vast quantities of tact are required


Interesting what you say.  Identifying a trust-worthy seller, that's the challenge.   But I gather from what you're saying that a person can't just eyeball jade and say whether or not it's authentic.  And if it's authentic and expensive it'll probably have a cert from a reputable lab.


----------



## eagle1002us

lulilu said:


> Ah, BBC I said they were jealous.  And now that I've seen some of the meet-up photos, I am sure.  They can't "compete" with your style.  I was a natural platinum blonde when little and now just have blonde highlights with the help of my salon but was red for a couple of years.  It was fun but tough to maintain with a lighter natural color.  Don't change it.
> 
> We had similar types of women at my kids' elementary school.  Being a working mom, I wasn't able to be at the school a lot.  When I was there, I was made to feel an outsider.  They knew all the gossip about teachers, classes, etc.  And were only prepared to share enough in conversation to let me know how much I didn't know.  And if you didn't conform to their image of a "good" mother, i.e., one who was able to be at the school every day, forget it.


Such clique behavior is really demoralizing.   I had no idea about the behavior you describe.   I mean, the workplace is generally expected to be competitive but I didn't think PTA functions would be, too.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> So, would you post a picture of you in an outfit or two you really like?   Would really be nice to see.   And what color is your natural hair color?   Caramel brown sounds pretty.



I will have to find one! Most of my pics that I post here cut out my head like this (I hate the way I photograph):










My hair right now under the dye is mousy brown with some gray. As a child it was dark brown. As a baby it was strawberry blond. My eyes are aqua blue.

My favorite dress. I have three but wear the black one quite a lot. Very easy to dress up or down (this is not me, just a stock photo):




Other favorites:

(This first one is also not me- )









So I don't exactly dress bizarre!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> I will have to find one! Most of my pics that I post here cut out my head like this (I hate the way I photograph):
> 
> View attachment 3691927
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691928
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691929
> 
> 
> My hair right now under the dye is mousy brown with some gray. As a child it was dark brown. As a baby it was strawberry blond. My eyes are aqua blue.
> 
> My favorite dress. I have three but wear the black one quite a lot. Very easy to dress up or down:
> 
> View attachment 3691932
> 
> 
> Other favorites:
> 
> View attachment 3691933
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691934
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691935
> 
> 
> So I don't exactly dress bizarre!!!


WOW!  BBC, you are glamorous, stunning, striking, elegant!   With terrific styling with accessories!  Thanks for putting a face to the name!


----------



## prepster

BBC said:


> I will have to find one! Most of my pics that I post here cut out my head like this (I hate the way I photograph):
> 
> View attachment 3691927
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691928
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691929
> 
> 
> My hair right now under the dye is mousy brown with some gray. As a child it was dark brown. As a baby it was strawberry blond. My eyes are aqua blue.
> 
> My favorite dress. I have three but wear the black one quite a lot. Very easy to dress up or down:
> 
> View attachment 3691932
> 
> 
> Other favorites:
> 
> View attachment 3691933
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691934
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691935
> 
> 
> So I don't exactly dress bizarre!!!



You are so stunning!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ouija board said:


> Isn't that the truth.  As much as I enjoy being a SAHM, the least pleasant years of DD's schooling, so far, are the 2 years that she was in preschool. The moms were almost 100% SAHM, and the amount of drama, meddling, and troublemaking in a relatively small group was astounding.  Definitely too much time on peoples' hands. When I switched to DD's elementary school (private, wealthier), I expected the craziness to go up exponentially, but I was surprised to discover that almost all of the mothers in her grade were working professionals (lawyers, physicians, business owners, etc). The drama was non-existent because no one was ever hanging around the school to cause any drama! Not that there isn't snobbery..we have our fair share of old money and legacy families, but the few in our grade are remarkably down to earth and pleasant.  There's always the one upsmanship, but it's mostly about academics. As in, "my 6 yr old can do multiplication, is reading Shakespeare., and will be launching a space shuttle in her spare time"
> 
> Around here, there's also the added drama of public vs private schools, as well as charter/magnet vs private school. I've actually had moms (AND their daughters) from the neighborhood charter school give DD the stink eye when they see her in her uniform at the local library. Yes, women and girls are pretty nasty to each other. It's no wonder DD prefers to hang out with the boys in her class.



Over here I don't think the working moms get the stink eye quite so much because most of them do very well. I finally met a mom I've never seen before - her husband is very active - but she's something like director of communications at Chanel. There are some stay at home dads because of situations like this, or like DS2s BF's dad, live from trust funds or passive income. 

There is a public/private dichotomy (no charters) but not so much in this district, as it's considered one of the best in the country. We did the top private school for a while but there were only 11 boys in DSs grade, and frankly, the public school was academically better. There are a few top districts around here, so the private schools are more for people whose houses (estates?) arent in one of those districts or if the parents/family are private school people. 

I wouldn't say it's drama here so much. Just....nothing. Much more drama at that private school...where I'm pretty sure DS1 counted as "diversity". [emoji51]


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> WOW!  BBC, you are glamorous, stunning, striking, elegant!   With terrific styling with accessories!  Thanks for putting a face to the name!





prepster said:


> You are so stunning!



Oh, I love you guys!!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eagle1002us

C'est moi from a couple years ago.  I'm a tad thinner now.


----------



## ck21

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 3691955
> 
> C'est moi from a couple years ago.  I'm a tad thinner now.



Beautiful!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 3691955
> 
> C'est moi from a couple years ago.  I'm a tad thinner now.



Hello, beautiful! Nice to 'see' you!!! [emoji259]


----------



## Genie27

Eagle, you have a beautiful, joyous smile! And I like that your avatar colours / lines are so similar to this picture. 

(In that vein, I must look like a sea sick wrinkly bag.)


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Eagle, you have a beautiful, joyous smile! And I like that your avatar colours / lines are so similar to this picture.
> 
> (In that vein, I must look like a sea sick wrinkly bag.)


Genie, I see what you're saying about the parallel pose between avatar & moi -- I never noticed that, you have good eyes.   However, I don't think it's at all possible to draw a parallel between the slender beautiful person (you) and a bag.   Noooooooooo way.


----------



## Mindi B

ALL the Chatsters are beautiful.  Inside and out.


----------



## marietouchet

BBC love the red hair and very importantly you OWN it !


----------



## marietouchet

ouija board said:


> Marietouchet, years ago when I looked into GIA certification, they allowed long distance learning. I recall during one portion of the course, they would send you a box of gems to study  Of course, they stipulated that all of the gems must be returned at the end of the course, lol.


----------



## marietouchet

I did most of my GIA work long distance, except for the lab work, and YES they do send you a box of (returnable) gems !
I did a lot of that when I had a weird schedule, it fit nicely


----------



## marietouchet

As to the cert from a lab ... 
Jewelry is like H merchandise, , sometimes a paid authentication makes sense eg for $20k Birkin, , but mostly people buy if they see a good blind stamp 
But there is jewelry like a 90cm scarf (retail value $400), a $200 authentication from a paid service is silly 
Hermes does not really tell you what is in their permabrass hardware - you buy it because it is from Hermes and must be good, , you trust them  - We just chatted somewhere about what the heck is in permabrass ... and Hermes does not tell you what quality diamonds go into their stuff, you trust them because it looks pleasing to the eye


----------



## bunnycat

marietouchet said:


> Gia offers different training subjects pearls , diamonds , colored stones , cutting stones etc
> My classes had two parts , lecture / reading / exams, then you have to finish up with lab work
> Some of the classes are short a week full time , offered in Los Angeles but sometimes they do it on the road
> Try looking at Gia web site





marietouchet said:


> Should add there are lots of rules depending on category of jewelry :
> Fashion jewelry below about $1000 , where one usually assumes the stones are themselves not worth worth at all
> Branded jewelry , like hermes , where it is the brand that is more valuable than the metal or stones
> Something in between , not branded, maybe hallmarked metal
> Vintage , where you can find treasures ...



MT- this is so cool you have a GIA cert. Is it in colored stones since you talked about the box of gemstones? I have toyed with the idea on and off of getting a GIA cert as I am a diamond nerd myself. My main focus is cut (quality and parameters) though, which is not really part of GIA certification. I spent the past 5-6 years absorbing info on Pricescope from people like John Pollard and Wink Jones on what I guess you would call "facet technology", more or less, ie, what makes a diamond sparkle. Which, unlike popular belief, has not all that much to do with color or clarity.



BBC said:


> I will have to find one! Most of my pics that I post here cut out my head like this (I hate the way I photograph):
> 
> View attachment 3691927
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691928
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691929
> 
> 
> My hair right now under the dye is mousy brown with some gray. As a child it was dark brown. As a baby it was strawberry blond. My eyes are aqua blue.
> 
> My favorite dress. I have three but wear the black one quite a lot. Very easy to dress up or down (this is not me, just a stock photo):
> 
> View attachment 3691932
> 
> 
> Other favorites:
> 
> (This first one is also not me- )
> View attachment 3691933
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691934
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691935
> 
> 
> So I don't exactly dress bizarre!!!



BBC- you look fantastic! You probably outshine anyone around you so no wonder if they are jealous!


----------



## eagle1002us

marietouchet said:


> As to the cert from a lab ...
> Jewelry is like H merchandise, , sometimes a paid authentication makes sense eg for $20k Birkin, , but mostly people buy if they see a good blind stamp
> But there is jewelry like a 90cm scarf (retail value $400), a $200 authentication from a paid service is silly
> Hermes does not really tell you what is in their permabrass hardware - you buy it because it is from Hermes and must be good, , you trust them  - We just chatted somewhere about what the heck is in permabrass ... and Hermes does not tell you what quality diamonds go into their stuff, you trust them because it looks pleasing to the eye


Pave diamonds are not particularly expensive but they can give off a whiff of luxury.   The permabrass point is a good point.  I notice on the CDCs there is rose gold and silver or palladium but rarely these days, yellow gold.  The price of gold is going up.   H knows what they're doing.


----------



## bunnycat

eagle1002us said:


> Pave diamonds are not particularly expensive but they can give off a whiff of luxury.   The permabrass point is a good point.  I notice on the CDCs there is rose gold and silver or palladium but rarely these days, yellow gold.  The price of gold is going up.   H knows what they're doing.



Most of the money in pave work is in the skill of the person who does the pave and metal work. The pave of someone like Victor Canera, Stephen Kirsch or Leon Mege (and more recently, Caysie von Bebber) is in a class all its own compared to the run of the mill mid range work of something like Coast, or Gabriel and Co. For cast work, with hand set pave, the better work I have had has been from Simon G, honestly (when one can't just drop $5K+ on a hand forged pave setting, a la Victor). Still- really good quality pave stones will cost more, and the difference between "average" quality of cut melee stones and "ideal" cut melee stones is easily visible to the naked eye (at least, IMO).


----------



## eagle1002us

bunnycat said:


> Most of the money in pave work is in the skill of the person who does the pave and metal work. The pave of someone like Victor Canera, Stephen Kirsch or Leon Mege (and more recently, Caysie von Bebber) is in a class all its own compared to the run of the mill mid range work of something like Coast, or Gabriel and Co. For cast work, with hand set pave, the better work I have had has been from Simon G, honestly (when one can't just drop $5K+ on a hand forged pave setting, a la Victor). Still- really good quality pave stones will cost more, and the difference between "average" quality of cut melee stones and "ideal" cut melee stones is easily visible to the naked eye (at least, IMO).


melee, that's the word I was trying to think of.  Any photos of the differences would be really nice.  I did not know there was any differences in pave so your post here is very interesting.  There's also the kind of work that makes a setting look pave but it's basically just metal.  KWIM?


----------



## Genie27

BBC said:


> I will have to find one! Most of my pics that I post here cut out my head like this (I hate the way I photograph):
> 
> View attachment 3691927
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691928
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691929
> 
> 
> My hair right now under the dye is mousy brown with some gray. As a child it was dark brown. As a baby it was strawberry blond. My eyes are aqua blue.
> 
> My favorite dress. I have three but wear the black one quite a lot. Very easy to dress up or down (this is not me, just a stock photo):
> 
> View attachment 3691932
> 
> 
> Other favorites:
> 
> (This first one is also not me- )
> View attachment 3691933
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691934
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691935
> 
> 
> So I don't exactly dress bizarre!!!


You are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Mindi B

The details and terminology of jewelry-making is so interesting!  I love me some pave (it can be a lot of bling for less $), but I never really thought about what makes some pave pieces look more luxurious than others. . . . Thanks so much to all our experts for sharing!


----------



## eagle1002us

bunnycat said:


> MT- this is so cool you have a GIA cert. Is it in colored stones since you talked about the box of gemstones? I have toyed with the idea on and off of getting a GIA cert as I am a diamond nerd myself. My main focus is cut (quality and parameters) though, which is not really part of GIA certification. I spent the past 5-6 years absorbing info on Pricescope from people like John Pollard and Wink Jones on what I guess you would call "facet technology", more or less, ie, what makes a diamond sparkle. Which, unlike popular belief, has not all that much to do with color or clarity.


So, aside from color or clarity, diamond sparkle depends on cut, right?   (and nice overhead lights).


----------



## bunnycat

eagle1002us said:


> melee, that's the word I was trying to think of.  Any photos of the differences would be really nice.  I did not know there was any differences in pave so your post here is very interesting.  There's also the kind of work that makes a setting look pave but it's basically just metal.  KWIM?



Oh man eagle! Next to scarves you found my favorite subect! LOL!

It's too hard to find one beautiful pic of a VC Emilya halo, but that is probably one of the "standards" of high quality pave work. Here's a link to just one of many VC Emilya threads on PS (hope it is ok to cross post links!)
https://www.pricescope.com/communit...ya-2-7-ct-with-band-and-custom-spacer.177752/




And for some "contrast" here's a few settings I have been through with some of my old stones...

This is Simon G. They are cast pieces, but the stones are hand set. This was my first engagement ring and I think the quality of the setting was very nice, not $4K Victor nice, but this setting only cost 1/2 of that. The melee stones were beautiful and the sparkle was blinding. (It went to a new home when I upgraded my stone.)

Simon G:





Now, here is a subject of long and sad discussion for me. I also have an old cut diamond (because I love old cut stones and wore it as an alternate ering), and it came in a halo. The halo is basic, no name, and it's pretty clear that the melee is not as well cut as the Simon G above and the halo is a little wobbly in places, but it suited the stone very well and the overall look with the stone was lovely.

OEC with no name halo:



Sadly...oh sadly....I reset this in a series of bad decisions. This halo is by Gabriel and Co, which is kind of a mid range in quality. Better than what you find at a mall, but clearly not top of the line, or even up a notch like the Simon G stock setting.
 A lot of metal around the halo and melee and the way it was built (see how the prongs are inside the halo line versus flush with the halo like in the Simon G setting) caused a huge airline between the stone and the setting, which I hate with a passion. The melee stones were alright. They didn't pack the oomph of the Simon G melee, but sparkled decently and were clean and well cut.

Gabriel and Co:



Sadly again, I didn't even get it right the third time when I reset to a Coast setting, and the stone is currently going to the jeweler to be reset in it's original setting, halleluyah....(but with better prongs) I'd say Coast is somewhere between Gabriel and Simon G.

Thanks for reading! It took me awhile to go back through pics and complile this. But I hope it gives you an idea of what kind of things are out there in the world when it comes to pave.

Pave is luxurious, because it is hard to do well, and when done well, costs lots of $$$ because a lot of the cost is in the workmanship and after 3 tries, I've learned which brands I can trust to have good quality workmanship with stock settings (Simon G, A Jaffe, and Ritani). I'd get a Simon G again in a heartbeat if I wanted to halo my solitaire and I didn't have $4-5K for a VC (and he doesn't work with outside stones anymore anyway....)


----------



## Mindi B

Sorry to be a dunce, bunnycat, but do your remarks apply to the picture(s) above, or the pictures below said remarks?  I am trying to learn. . . .
ETA: Never mind, I think I've figured it out!  (Duh.)


----------



## lulilu

Academic snobbery and competition at schools is terrible.  Getting into the "gifted" program in elementary school (they don't call it that anymore) and honors classes in high school are both very competitive and parents brag all the time.  When college admissions roll around, forget it.
But even worse is the system in NYC.  My sister's kids had to take a test for admission to the more challenging schools.  They attended special classes and had private tutors for months in preparation.  My sister found that other parents lied about the test prep their kids took, as well as to which schools their kids were admitted (and claimed they decided not to send their snowflake to).   I couldn't believe the efforts taken for admission to middle and high school.  And this is public school.


----------



## bunnycat

eagle1002us said:


> So, aside from color or clarity, diamond sparkle depends on cut, right?   (and nice overhead lights).



 You don't need fancy overhead lights when you have a nicely cut diamond. The fancy overheads of jewelry stores make EVERY diamond shine, even a poorly cut one. That's the problem. You get out of the jewelry store and then look at the stones and go....

Cut is everything....

I'll risk boring y'all one last time.

This is my current e-ring stone.  I won't tell you what color it is unless you want to know.  But it is a super ideal cut stone. Outside. No flash. Diffused lighting with my phone camera.


----------



## bunnycat

Mindi B said:


> Sorry to be a dunce, bunnycat, but do your remarks apply to the picture(s) above, or the pictures below said remarks?  I am trying to learn. . . .
> ETA: Never mind, I think I've figured it out!  (Duh.)



I think I put the pics below the remarks. I never thought about it before! lol! There's no pic of the last halo (Coast). I was to heart broken when it turned out badly to take any pics of it. 

I edited the post to hopefully make it more clear.


----------



## eagle1002us

bunnycat said:


> Oh man eagle! Next to scarves you found my favorite subect! LOL!
> 
> It's too hard to find one beautiful pic of a VC Emilya halo, but that is probably one of the "standards" of high quality pave work. Here's a link to just one of many VC Emilya threads on PS (hope it is ok to cross post links!)
> https://www.pricescope.com/communit...ya-2-7-ct-with-band-and-custom-spacer.177752/
> 
> View attachment 3692488
> 
> 
> And for some "contrast" here's a few settings I have been through with some of my old stones...
> 
> This is Simon G. They are cast pieces, but the stones are hand set. This was my first engagement ring and I think the quality of the setting was very nice, not $4K Victor nice, but this setting only cost 1/2 of that. The melee stones were beautiful and the sparkle was blinding. (It went to a new home when I upgraded my stone.)
> 
> View attachment 3692559
> 
> View attachment 3692560
> 
> 
> Now, here is a subject of long and sad discussion for me. I also have an old cut diamond (because I love old cut stones and wore it as an alternate ering), and it came in a halo. The halo is basic, no name, and it's pretty clear that the melee is not as well cut as the Simon G above and the halo is a little wobbly in places, but it suited the stone very well and the overall look with the stone was lovely.
> 
> View attachment 3692578
> 
> 
> Sadly...oh sadly....I reset this in a series of bad decisions. This halo is by Gabriel and Co, which is kind of a mid range in quality. Better than what you find at a mall, but clearly not top of the line, or even up a notch like the Simon G stock setting.
> A lot of metal around the halo and melee and the way it was built (see how the prongs are inside the halo line versus flush with the halo like in the Simon G setting) caused a huge airline between the stone and the setting, which I hate with a passion. The melee stones were alright. They didn't pack the oomph of the Simon G melee, but sparkled decently and were clean and well cut.
> View attachment 3692594
> 
> 
> Sadly again, I didn't even get it right the third time, and the stone is currently going to the jeweler to be reset in it's original setting, halleluyah....(but with better prongs)
> 
> Thanks for reading! It took me awhile to go back through pics and complile this. But I hope it gives you an idea of what kind of things are out there in the world when it comes to pave.
> 
> Pave is luxurious, because it is hard to do well, and when done well, costs lots of $$$ because a lot of the cost is in the workmanship and after 3 tries, I've learned which brands I can trust to have good quality workmanship with stock settings (Simon G, A Jaffe, and Ritani). I'd get a Simon G again in a heartbeat if I wanted to halo my solitaire and I didn't have $4-5K for a VC (and he doesn't work with outside stones anymore anyway....)


How funny and wonderful that our interests significantly overlap,  bunnycat!   Gemology is a very def fav topic of mine!   I have much to learn about diamonds.  Because of my beading and ring preferences, I have focused on colored stones.   But I do know about rose cuts, old mine cuts, European cuts as I like to read about the transitions in early and mid-20th C. jewelry from the predominately white diamond Edwardian look, to the colorful (often hardstone) Deco look, to the late 20's-early 30's return to a white look, to the 40's rose gold, amethysts and citrines, to 50's white diamond look.  I love looking at and learning about jewelry -- 60's and 70s' jewelry has been a long-standing interest of mine, and late Victorian continues to be an interest b/c I love large silver lockets and the Victorian "bookchains" (flat chains that could supposedly be used as a Bible bookmark) that accompany them. Also Mexican silver.  And, I'm starting to learn a bit about modernist Scandinavian jewelry. I love going to antique shows and being able to tell just by looking what era a bracelet, ring or necklace is from.  Also, whether it might be a married piece.

 I have many books on jewelry and some on gemmology.   It is relaxing to look at and read about these topics.   I'll have to check out the link you used to learn about the relative values of various forms of faceting.   You obviously have a really trained eye (and keep your stones nice and clean) b/c I had a hard time seeing a lot of difference among the settings you showed.  I'll have to look at those settings again.  I very much enjoyed what you wrote and displayed.  It is so nice to encounter someone who also loves scarves and jewelry!


----------



## eagle1002us

bunnycat said:


> You don't need fancy overhead lights when you have a nicely cut diamond. The fancy overheads of jewelry stores make EVERY diamond shine, even a poorly cut one. That's the problem. You get out of the jewelry store and then look at the stones and go....
> 
> Cut is everything....
> 
> I'll risk boring y'all one last time.
> 
> This is my current e-ring stone.  I won't tell you what color it is unless you want to know.  But it is a super ideal cut stone. Outside. No flash. Diffused lighting with my phone camera.
> 
> View attachment 3692608


Outside, diffused lighting and that honey of a stone still sparkles wildly.   Amazing.  What an eye you have.   
Those overhead lights do drive me a little batty and if I'm considering something I ask if I can check it outside.   With colored stones sparkle is much less of an issue than with diamonds.  
You are not and never will bore me sharing your interest in gemology.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Beautiful rings!


----------



## Genie27

Yes, please tell us more - I love sparkly things, but know very little about diamonds or other stones.


----------



## bunnycat

eagle1002us said:


> How funny and wonderful that our interests significantly overlap,  bunnycat!   Gemology is a very def fav topic of mine!   I have much to learn about diamonds.  Because of my beading and ring preferences, I have focused on colored stones.   But I do know about rose cuts, old mine cuts, European cuts as I like to read about the transitions in early and mid-20th C. jewelry from the predominately white diamond Edwardian look, to the colorful (often hardstone) Deco look, to the late 20's-early 30's return to a white look, to the 40's rose gold, amethysts and citrines, to 50's white diamond look.  I love looking at and learning about jewelry -- 60's and 70s' jewelry has been a long-standing interest of mine, and late Victorian continues to be an interest b/c I love large silver lockets and the Victorian "bookchains" (flat chains that could supposedly be used as a Bible bookmark) that accompany them. Also Mexican silver.  And, I'm starting to learn a bit about modernist Scandinavian jewelry. I love going to antique shows and being able to tell just by looking what era a bracelet, ring or necklace is from.  Also, whether it might be a married piece.
> 
> I have many books on jewelry and some on gemmology.   It is relaxing to look at and read about these topics.   I'll have to check out the link you used to learn about the relative values of various forms of faceting.   You obviously have a really trained eye (and keep your stones nice and clean) b/c I had a hard time seeing a lot of difference among the settings you showed.  I'll have to look at those settings again.  I very much enjoyed what you wrote and displayed.  It is so nice to encounter someone who also loves scarves and jewelry!



Oh wow- yeah! The ebb and flow of fashion and its influence on jewelry! The stories, oh the stories! I adore antique pieces, and some of the retro 60's-70's pieces like you've studied. The rose gold craze is still going fairly strong right now, and it is truly beautiful and often perfect for some lower colored diamonds. And the intriguing combinations that some people are doing with rose gold and colored stones is wonderful as well. High karat yellow gold is a particular fondness of mine, and I still have one piece left of 22K earrings from India from long long ago.

I admit I know zippo about colored stones. They seem even more complicated than diamonds to me with saturation, secondary colors, extinction zones and a host of other things I had a hard time coming to grips with.

At least with a modern diamond, if you stay inside the parameters for Ideal cut stones, you have a fairly easy time finding a good stone. Old cuts are another ball of wax entirely. I love antique rose cuts too....the real old oldies like Georgian Era jewelry. Yum!

It's harder to see the differences in setting quality in a pic. But IRL, the difference between the Gabriel setting and the Simon G was a no brainer, even to me who is not all that well versed. (As I said, I was very happy with the SImon G setting, so not sure my need is great enough to pay for the "very best" when it comes to settings. Stones, I'm fairly picky about, however....) But when you look at enough pics of Victor's pieces and Leon's, you get used to seeing a certain look and then it's fairly easy to see when that is not there.

The easiest eye visible quality difference I can point out from my pics, is that in a halo, generally the stone is supposed to "blend" with the melee. It can't do that if there's an airline. So the Gabriel setting with the prongs built inside the metal line and a a separate piece of metal added on to the halo are kind of a cheaper way to build a halo. The SImon G was a step up from that. In the empty setting pic, the prongs are built flush with the halo metal. In fact, the prongs are part of the underlying struts and not separate pieces of metal.


----------



## eagle1002us

bunnycat said:


> Oh wow- yeah! The ebb and flow of fashion and its influence on jewelry! The stories, oh the stories!
> 
> I admit I know zippo about colored stones. They seem even more complicated than diamonds to me with saturation, secondary colors, extinction zones and a host of other things I had a hard time coming to grips with.
> 
> At least with a modern diamond, if you stay inside the parameters for Ideal cut stones, you have a fairly easy time finding a good stone. Old cuts are another ball of wax entirely. I love antique rose cuts too....the real old oldies like Georgian Era jewelry. Yum!
> 
> It's harder to see the differences in setting quality in a pic. But IRL, the difference between the Gabriel setting and the Simon G was a no brainer, even to me who is not all that well versed. (As I said, I was very happy with the SImon G setting, so not sure my need is great enough to pay for the "very best" when it comes to settings. Stones, I'm fairly picky about, however....) But when you look at enough pics of Victor's pieces and Leon's, you get used to seeing a certain look and then it's fairly easy to see when that is not there.
> 
> The easiest eye visible quality difference I can point out from my pics, is that in a halo, generally the stone is supposed to "blend" with the melee. It can't do that if there's an airline. So the Gabriel setting with the prongs built inside the metal line and a a separate piece of metal added on to the halo are kind of a cheaper way to build a halo. The SImon G was a step up from that. In the empty setting pic, the prongs are built flush with the halo metal. In fact, the prongs are part of the underlying struts and not separate pieces of metal.


An airplane is?  
You might enjoy taking a look at zircons one day, just for the heck of it.   Zircons have been used for a diamond simulant since way back because they have double refraction.  To me they look like they have too many facets.   But that's just how I would explain double refraction.   
Tourmalines are pleochroic -- they show more than one color (although not as readily as an iolites or andalusite).  Oh, heck, all the gemstones are beautiful!


----------



## Genie27

bunnycat said:


> I won't tell you what color it is unless you want to know.


I would like to know....it's beautiful!


----------



## eagle1002us

bunnycat said:


> Oh wow- yeah! The ebb and flow of fashion and its influence on jewelry! The stories, oh the stories! I adore antique pieces, and some of the retro 60's-70's pieces like you've studied. The rose gold craze is still going fairly strong right now, and it is truly beautiful and often perfect for some lower colored diamonds. And the intriguing combinations that some people are doing with rose gold and colored stones is wonderful as well. High karat yellow gold is a particular fondness of mine, and I still have one piece left of 22K earrings from India from long long ago.
> 
> I admit I know zippo about colored stones. They seem even more complicated than diamonds to me with saturation, secondary colors, extinction zones and a host of other things I had a hard time coming to grips with.
> 
> At least with a modern diamond, if you stay inside the parameters for Ideal cut stones, you have a fairly easy time finding a good stone. Old cuts are another ball of wax entirely. I love antique rose cuts too....the real old oldies like Georgian Era jewelry. Yum!
> 
> It's harder to see the differences in setting quality in a pic. But IRL, the difference between the Gabriel setting and the Simon G was a no brainer, even to me who is not all that well versed. (As I said, I was very happy with the SImon G setting, so not sure my need is great enough to pay for the "very best" when it comes to settings. Stones, I'm fairly picky about, however....) But when you look at enough pics of Victor's pieces and Leon's, you get used to seeing a certain look and then it's fairly easy to see when that is not there.
> 
> The easiest eye visible quality difference I can point out from my pics, is that in a halo, generally the stone is supposed to "blend" with the melee. It can't do that if there's an airline. So the Gabriel setting with the prongs built inside the metal line and a a separate piece of metal added on to the halo are kind of a cheaper way to build a halo. The SImon G was a step up from that. In the empty setting pic, the prongs are built flush with the halo metal. In fact, the prongs are part of the underlying struts and not separate pieces of metal.


Well, poorly cut colored stones that I've seen tend to have a really big table which amounts to a giant window, not good.  
What do you think of an Asscher cut in diamond?  How does that compare to other cuts in sparkle?


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 3691955
> 
> C'est moi from a couple years ago.  I'm a tad thinner now.



Wow, just seeing your stunning smile made me smile!  You are a beautiful sunbeam! 



Mindi B said:


> ALL the Chatsters are beautiful.  Inside and out.



Well said, I think the same thing all of the time!



bunnycat said:


> Oh man eagle! Next to scarves you found my favorite subect! LOL!
> 
> It's too hard to find one beautiful pic of a VC Emilya halo, but that is probably one of the "standards" of high quality pave work. Here's a link to just one of many VC Emilya threads on PS (hope it is ok to cross post links!)
> https://www.pricescope.com/communit...ya-2-7-ct-with-band-and-custom-spacer.177752/
> 
> View attachment 3692488
> 
> 
> And for some "contrast" here's a few settings I have been through with some of my old stones...
> 
> This is Simon G. They are cast pieces, but the stones are hand set. This was my first engagement ring and I think the quality of the setting was very nice, not $4K Victor nice, but this setting only cost 1/2 of that. The melee stones were beautiful and the sparkle was blinding. (It went to a new home when I upgraded my stone.)
> 
> Simon G:
> View attachment 3692559
> 
> View attachment 3692560
> 
> 
> Now, here is a subject of long and sad discussion for me. I also have an old cut diamond (because I love old cut stones and wore it as an alternate ering), and it came in a halo. The halo is basic, no name, and it's pretty clear that the melee is not as well cut as the Simon G above and the halo is a little wobbly in places, but it suited the stone very well and the overall look with the stone was lovely.
> 
> OEC with no name halo:
> View attachment 3692578
> 
> 
> Sadly...oh sadly....I reset this in a series of bad decisions. This halo is by Gabriel and Co, which is kind of a mid range in quality. Better than what you find at a mall, but clearly not top of the line, or even up a notch like the Simon G stock setting.
> A lot of metal around the halo and melee and the way it was built (see how the prongs are inside the halo line versus flush with the halo like in the Simon G setting) caused a huge airline between the stone and the setting, which I hate with a passion. The melee stones were alright. They didn't pack the oomph of the Simon G melee, but sparkled decently and were clean and well cut.
> 
> Gabriel and Co:
> View attachment 3692594
> 
> 
> Sadly again, I didn't even get it right the third time when I reset to a Coast setting, and the stone is currently going to the jeweler to be reset in it's original setting, halleluyah....(but with better prongs) I'd say Coast is somewhere between Gabriel and Simon G.
> 
> Thanks for reading! It took me awhile to go back through pics and complile this. But I hope it gives you an idea of what kind of things are out there in the world when it comes to pave.
> 
> Pave is luxurious, because it is hard to do well, and when done well, costs lots of $$$ because a lot of the cost is in the workmanship and after 3 tries, I've learned which brands I can trust to have good quality workmanship with stock settings (Simon G, A Jaffe, and Ritani). I'd get a Simon G again in a heartbeat if I wanted to halo my solitaire and I didn't have $4-5K for a VC (and he doesn't work with outside stones anymore anyway....)



Beautiful rings!  This whole conversation is really fascinating.  You and Eagle are quite amazing with all the two of you know!


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> Wow, just seeing your stunning smile made me smile!  You are a beautiful sunbeam!
> 
> 
> 
> Well said, I think the same thing all of the time!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful rings!  This whole conversation is really fascinating.  You and Eagle are quite amazing with all the two of you know!


Thank you prepster!


----------



## eagle1002us

ck21 said:


> Beautiful!


 Thank you ck21!


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Eagle, you have a beautiful, joyous smile! And I like that your avatar colours / lines are so similar to this picture.
> 
> (In that vein, I must look like a sea sick wrinkly bag.)


 Thank you Genie!


----------



## lulilu

bunnycat said:


> You don't need fancy overhead lights when you have a nicely cut diamond. The fancy overheads of jewelry stores make EVERY diamond shine, even a poorly cut one. That's the problem. You get out of the jewelry store and then look at the stones and go....
> 
> Cut is everything....
> 
> I'll risk boring y'all one last time.
> 
> This is my current e-ring stone.  I won't tell you what color it is unless you want to know.  But it is a super ideal cut stone. Outside. No flash. Diffused lighting with my phone camera.
> 
> View attachment 3692608



Lovely Ering, but i love the bands -- very organic.


----------



## lulilu

I capitulated and turned on the heat.  I've been telling myself it's brisk and fresh, but I am freezing.  I love having all the windows open but it was just too much today.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> Wow, just seeing your stunning smile made me smile!  You are a beautiful sunbeam!
> 
> 
> 
> Well said, I think the same thing all of the time!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful rings!  This whole conversation is really fascinating.  You and Eagle are quite amazing with all the two of you know!


Thank you, prepster.   Wow, today was a remarkable day.


----------



## eagle1002us

lulilu said:


> I capitulated and turned on the heat.  I've been telling myself it's brisk and fresh, but I am freezing.  I love having all the windows open but it was just too much today.


We have the heat on, too.


----------



## bunnycat

Genie27 said:


> I would like to know....it's beautiful!




Thank you so kindly genie! (I missed this on my last round through here- sorry.)  It's a K with medium blue fluorescence. I adore fluor.... 



eagle1002us said:


> Well, poorly cut colored stones that I've seen tend to have a really big table which amounts to a giant window, not good.
> What do you think of an Asscher cut in diamond?  How does that compare to other cuts in sparkle?



Asschers are beautiful! If I wanted to have a step cut, I'd love to have an asscher! I do believe rounds are the go to for the sparkle factor. Asschers tend to face up smaller than their weight because they are deep but they sure are pretty. Rounds seem to me the best balance of sparkle and spread.  Maybe an asscher type cut on a colored gemstone- now that would be wow wow!




prepster said:


> Wow, just seeing your stunning smile made me smile!  You are a beautiful sunbeam!
> 
> 
> 
> Well said, I think the same thing all of the time!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful rings!  This whole conversation is really fascinating.  You and Eagle are quite amazing with all the two of you know!



Aww shucks! Thanks!



lulilu said:


> Lovely Ering, but i love the bands -- very organic.



Thank you lulilu! That band has been the hardest things in the world to get to "match" with other rings. Really not kidding....5 years of searching!


----------



## bunnycat

eagle1002us said:


> An airplane is?
> You might enjoy taking a look at zircons one day, just for the heck of it.   Zircons have been used for a diamond simulant since way back because they have double refraction.  To me they look like they have too many facets.   But that's just how I would explain double refraction.
> Tourmalines are pleochroic -- they show more than one color (although not as readily as an iolites or andalusite).  Oh, heck, all the gemstones are beautiful!



I toy with the idea of CS now and then, and saw this amazing looking emerald cut zircon on Jeff Davies website. Was sorely tempted, then promptly reminded myself that when I leave the house, the only thing I generally ever put on is my ering and a band (plus an H bracelet and usually a scarf).

From what I have gathered over the years, the CS ladies (and gents) love projects, and finding/setting stones and I invariably hate projects. I don't feel my vision is often "good enough" to match stone correctly to visualized outcome. Pairing the modern stone I have now with the antique 1940's setting I found is the biggest successful project i have done....utter failure on 2 OEC resets, but I think I finally understand why. (And I'd rather buy a purse or scarf.....oops...well, that's why I'm here!)


----------



## eagle1002us

bunnycat said:


> I toy with the idea of CS now and then, and saw this amazing looking emerald cut zircon on Jeff Davies website. Was sorely tempted, then promptly reminded myself that when I leave the house, the only thing I generally ever put on is my ering and a band (plus an H bracelet and usually a scarf).
> 
> From what I have gathered over the years, the CS ladies (and gents) love projects, and finding/setting stones and I invariably hate projects. I don't feel my vision is often "good enough" to match stone correctly to visualized outcome. Pairing the modern stone I have now with the antique 1940's setting I found is the biggest successful project i have done....utter failure on 2 OEC resets, but I think I finally understand why. (And I'd rather buy a purse or scarf.....oops...well, that's why I'm here!)


I bought a small lemon citrine on ebay a while back and recently a faux spinel which looked nothing like the blue-green stone in the picture.   And I bought an interesting looking brown stone just to find out what it was (for 5 bucks) and when it came I realized it was bronzite, which I had used in a brown/blue necklace.  And waaay back  a jeweler sold me a big amethyst, thing was like an egg, very deep.  When I say to the jeweler I want a "big" stone  I guess I have to add the word "face" o/w I will get an eggy ringstone.   That was the first stone I ever bought and I didn't keep it.   Buying stones is hard IMO.   
Tastes change, I have moved on from amethyst.   A bag or scarf is more practical because it's more salable than a colored stone ring.   Rings are very personal and it's not always easy to find something that looks good on the finger.      
What does OEC mean?


----------



## bunnycat

eagle1002us said:


> I bought a small lemon citrine on ebay a while back and recently a faux spinel which looked nothing like the blue-green stone in the picture.   And I bought an interesting looking brown stone just to find out what it was (for 5 bucks) and when it came I realized it was bronzite, which I had used in a brown/blue necklace.  And waaay back  a jeweler sold me a big amethyst, thing was like an egg, very deep.  When I say to the jeweler I want a "big" stone  I guess I have to add the word "face" o/w I will get an eggy ringstone.   That was the first stone I ever bought and I didn't keep it.   Buying stones is hard IMO.
> Tastes change, I have moved on from amethyst.   A bag or scarf is more practical because it's more salable than a colored stone ring.   Rings are very personal and it's not always easy to find something that looks good on the finger.
> What does OEC mean?



oops. I'm sorry eagle, I've been using the term so long now that I forget that probably it isn't widely known or used outside a couple of specific places. But it takes so long to write out (or say!) Old European Cut that old cut lovers tend to use OEC for old euro cuts and OMC for old mine cuts.

I hear you on buying colored stones. I tried unsuccessfully to try to buy a sapphire or two online and in person (returned them) when the hubby and I originally looked for a stone for my first ring, then someone suggested I just "take a look" at a diamond ( I was trying to avoid tradition!) and well, that was it....

I think the key is finding some of the reliable cutters that do good work and sticking with them. I'd feel pretty comfortable buying from Jeff Davies, if I were looking, because I've seen rings from lots of ladies who've set his stones beautifully.


----------



## Notorious Pink

lulilu said:


> Academic snobbery and competition at schools is terrible.  Getting into the "gifted" program in elementary school (they don't call it that anymore) and honors classes in high school are both very competitive and parents brag all the time.  When college admissions roll around, forget it.
> But even worse is the system in NYC.  My sister's kids had to take a test for admission to the more challenging schools.  They attended special classes and had private tutors for months in preparation.  My sister found that other parents lied about the test prep their kids took, as well as to which schools their kids were admitted (and claimed they decided not to send their snowflake to).   I couldn't believe the efforts taken for admission to middle and high school.  And this is public school.



The funny thing is, most of the children in these 'gifted' programs are not actually gifted. Very bright, yes, and good studiers/test takers. Gifted, no. I'm glad they don't call it that any more; it should be called accelerated. Gifted children frequently need to be taught differently. DS1 is gifted. It's great in some ways but difficult in others. People wonder how he does a lot of what he does and the answer is: his brain isn't wired like most people's. It's like a bell curve of diminishing returns: you get smarter and smarter and still able to be 'normal' and function just fine in the school setting, and then at some point your needs are just different. Eventually you don't even really care about the grades because you see everything about everything completely differently and are thinking twelve steps ahead or focusing on a tangential fact or teaching yourself how to play a new instrument or remotely disabling your brother's Internet access (cough, cough). To some extent, I think that's why many of the top undergrad programs don't just look at grades anymore - people with top scores aren't necessarily the out-of-the-box thinkers and doers who are going to change the world. A lot of this whole process is nonsensical to me because these 'good students' don't really get to find their passions.....they just learn how to be really good employees.

Whatever, just my two cents. The NYC academic milieu is rather ridiculous and in many ways nonsensical but it sure makes for some interesting story plots.


----------



## bunnycat

BBC said:


> The funny thing is, most of the children in these 'gifted' programs are not actually gifted. Very bright, yes, and good studiers/test takers. Gifted, no. I'm glad they don't call it that any more; it should be called accelerated. Gifted children frequently need to be taught differently. DS1 is gifted. It's great in some ways but difficult in others. People wonder how he does a lot of what he does and the answer is: his brain isn't wired like most people's. It's like a bell curve of diminishing returns: you get smarter and smarter and still able to be 'normal' and function just fine in the school setting, and then at some point your needs are just different. Eventually you don't even really care about the grades because you see everything about everything completely differently and are thinking twelve steps ahead or focusing on a tangential fact or teaching yourself how to play a new instrument or remotely disabling your brother's Internet access (cough, cough). To some extent, I think that's why many of the top undergrad programs don't just look at grades anymore - people with top scores aren't necessarily the out-of-the-box thinkers and doers who are going to change the world. A lot of this whole process is nonsensical to me because these 'good students' don't really get to find their passions.....they just learn how to be really good employees.
> 
> Whatever, just my two cents. The NYC academic milieu is rather ridiculous and in many ways nonsensical but it sure makes for some interesting story plots.



I would tend to agree with you on this BBC.


----------



## eagle1002us

bunnycat said:


> oops. I'm sorry eagle, I've been using the term so long now that I forget that probably it isn't widely known or used outside a couple of specific places. But it takes so long to write out (or say!) Old European Cut that old cut lovers tend to use OEC for old euro cuts and OMC for old mine cuts.
> 
> I hear you on buying colored stones. I tried unsuccessfully to try to buy a sapphire or two online and in person (returned them) when the hubby and I originally looked for a stone for my first ring, then someone suggested I just "take a look" at a diamond ( I was trying to avoid tradition!) and well, that was it....
> 
> I think the key is finding some of the reliable cutters that do good work and sticking with them. I'd feel pretty comfortable buying from Jeff Davies, if I were looking, because I've seen rings from lots of ladies who've set his stones beautifully.


Right.  I am familiar with those cuts so no prob using the abbreviations.   What is an airplane?  
Yes, good jewelers have a network of suppliers, as in "I know a guy who..."  
That's a funny story about the diamond!  I imagine people either are diamond people or colored stone people.  
Did you say you were trained by or took courses with GIA?


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> Right.  I am familiar with those cuts so no prob using the abbreviations.   What is an airplane?
> Yes, good jewelers have a network of suppliers, as in "I know a guy who..."
> That's a funny story about the diamond!  I imagine people either are diamond people or colored stone people.
> Did you say you were trained by or took courses with GIA?


Your jeweler certainly has pretty stones.  You made a good choice.


----------



## ouija board

You ladies are speaking my language! Gems and bling!  Throw in some gold, and I'm a happy gal [emoji7] In college, I took metalsmithing classes, and our instructor would bring in her gem guy once a semester. Those were the months when I went on an all Ramen diet in order to blow my budget on pretty stones. I still have some amazing druzy stones from those buying sprees that I never got around to setting.    Later, I bought colored gemstones here and there, but diamonds were never on my radar because even "cheap" diamonds were out of my price range at that time.  I found a gorgeous citrine, while in college, that I eventually had set in a ring by Reinstein/Ross in NYC. One of my treasured pieces, though not a very expensive piece. Speaking of pave settings, I did a lot of bezel settings during those classes, but I stayed away from prong and especially pave settings. Just thinking about the amount of tiny, detailed work involved in pave settings made my head hurt! I definitely appreciate seeing nice pave settings, and wow, do they ever sparkle! 

Bunnycat, your rings are stunning! The stone that sparkles in low light is amazing.


----------



## lulilu

OB, I took metalsmithing classes in college too!  My undergrad degree is from an art school and I was a sculpture major.  That all fell by the wayside when I started law school.  It was fun though.  DD2 has been urging me to start taking classes again now that I am not working.  She took me to a pottery class a few months ago and we played on the wheel.  I am not talented but do enjoy being up to my elbows in clay.


----------



## marietouchet

lulilu said:


> OB, I took metalsmithing classes in college too!  My undergrad degree is from an art school and I was a sculpture major.  That all fell by the wayside when I started law school.  It was fun though.  DD2 has been urging me to start taking classes again now that I am not working.  She took me to a pottery class a few months ago and we played on the wheel.  I am not talented but do enjoy being up to my elbows in clay.


A lot of cities have non profit  organizations called  Craft Alliance / Foundation, or similar.  They typically teach metalsmithing, pottery, silk dying, stained glass fusing etc .


----------



## lulilu

marietouchet, great ideas.  There are a number of art schools near me, as well as community art programs.  I just have to get off my butt and get out there.


----------



## bunnycat

eagle1002us said:


> Right.  I am familiar with those cuts so no prob using the abbreviations.   What is an airplane?
> Yes, good jewelers have a network of suppliers, as in "I know a guy who..."
> That's a funny story about the diamond!  I imagine people either are diamond people or colored stone people.
> Did you say you were trained by or took courses with GIA?





eagle1002us said:


> Your jeweler certainly has pretty stones.  You made a good choice.



I used words again that I am used to but forget others may not be. An air line is when there is a gap between the center and a halo'd piece. You see it (on purpose) in art deco and Victorian jewelry when the center is set in a bezel and then there is an empty space between the outer halo and inner work. But if you aren't intending that to be there then for me at least, it is not a look I like. Cheaper halo settings seem to do this a lot because of the way they are built. You can't help but have that gap.

I haven't trained at GIA, but do have a degree in metalsmithing. Except for the old euro cut stone, all my modern stones have come from Brian Gavin, who only cuts super ideal stones, so you don't have any guesswork on it. I can (if I had a mind) filter through the mass of stones on a site like Blue Nile or James Allen and find a good one, but it can take days to do that. And so for me, knowing that any in house stone I pick from a place like Brian Gavin or Whiteflash is going to be good, is worth the premium. I find that many local jewelers are still very behind the times on understanding cut quality and don't take kindly to questions about cert info and numbers like depth, table, pavilion angles and crown angles, so I generally don't buy from a store.



ouija board said:


> You ladies are speaking my language! Gems and bling!  Throw in some gold, and I'm a happy gal [emoji7] In college, I took metalsmithing classes, and our instructor would bring in her gem guy once a semester. Those were the months when I went on an all Ramen diet in order to blow my budget on pretty stones. I still have some amazing druzy stones from those buying sprees that I never got around to setting.    Later, I bought colored gemstones here and there, but diamonds were never on my radar because even "cheap" diamonds were out of my price range at that time.  I found a gorgeous citrine, while in college, that I eventually had set in a ring by Reinstein/Ross in NYC. One of my treasured pieces, though not a very expensive piece. Speaking of pave settings, I did a lot of bezel settings during those classes, but I stayed away from prong and especially pave settings. Just thinking about the amount of tiny, detailed work involved in pave settings made my head hurt! I definitely appreciate seeing nice pave settings, and wow, do they ever sparkle!
> 
> Bunnycat, your rings are stunning! The stone that sparkles in low light is amazing.



Thank you kindly ouija board! I too had classes in metalsmithing! Ahhh- those were fun times! My favorite part was casting. It was a really fun process to learn.



lulilu said:


> OB, I took metalsmithing classes in college too!  My undergrad degree is from an art school and I was a sculpture major.  That all fell by the wayside when I started law school.  It was fun though.  DD2 has been urging me to start taking classes again now that I am not working.  She took me to a pottery class a few months ago and we played on the wheel.  I am not talented but do enjoy being up to my elbows in clay.


That's very cool lulilu! It's always good to get back in touch with your creative side.



marietouchet said:


> A lot of cities have non profit  organizations called  Craft Alliance / Foundation, or similar.  They typically teach metalsmithing, pottery, silk dying, stained glass fusing etc .



These are definitely good ideas to pursue mt!


----------



## prepster

BBC said:


> The funny thing is, most of the children in these 'gifted' programs are not actually gifted. Very bright, yes, and good studiers/test takers. Gifted, no. I'm glad they don't call it that any more; it should be called accelerated. Gifted children frequently need to be taught differently. DS1 is gifted. It's great in some ways but difficult in others. People wonder how he does a lot of what he does and the answer is: his brain isn't wired like most people's. It's like a bell curve of diminishing returns: you get smarter and smarter and still able to be 'normal' and function just fine in the school setting, and then at some point your needs are just different. Eventually you don't even really care about the grades because you see everything about everything completely differently and are thinking twelve steps ahead or focusing on a tangential fact or teaching yourself how to play a new instrument or remotely disabling your brother's Internet access (cough, cough). To some extent, I think that's why many of the top undergrad programs don't just look at grades anymore - people with top scores aren't necessarily the out-of-the-box thinkers and doers who are going to change the world. A lot of this whole process is nonsensical to me because these 'good students' don't really get to find their passions.....they just learn how to be really good employees.
> 
> Whatever, just my two cents. The NYC academic milieu is rather ridiculous and in many ways nonsensical but it sure makes for some interesting story plots.



Brilliant assessment.


----------



## ouija board

bunnycat said:


> Thank you kindly ouija board! I too had classes in metalsmithing! Ahhh- those were fun times! My favorite part was casting. It was a really fun process to learn.



Casting was a lot of fun. I have such fond memories of that time in my life. I took classes again, about five years ago, at a local art school. It was nice to get back in the studio after several decades, and vent some stress by pounding on the anvil, lol. My creativity hadn't improved much, but at least I still had the technical skills. 

Lulilu, you should definitely take some classes!


----------



## lulilu

I think that doing things with our hands -- gardening, pottery, etc. -- is a good counterbalance to jobs that have huge, lengthy projects.  You get to see something come to life in a finite time span.  I like the pottery wheel -- I am not talented, but love the process.  You all are giving me the nudge to get enrolled in something soon.


----------



## eagle1002us

ouija board said:


> You ladies are speaking my language! Gems and bling!  Throw in some gold, and I'm a happy gal [emoji7] In college, I took metalsmithing classes, and our instructor would bring in her gem guy once a semester. Those were the months when I went on an all Ramen diet in order to blow my budget on pretty stones. I still have some amazing druzy stones from those buying sprees that I never got around to setting.    Later, I bought colored gemstones here and there, but diamonds were never on my radar because even "cheap" diamonds were out of my price range at that time.  I found a gorgeous citrine, while in college, that I eventually had set in a ring by Reinstein/Ross in NYC. One of my treasured pieces, though not a very expensive piece. Speaking of pave settings, I did a lot of bezel settings during those classes, but I stayed away from prong and especially pave settings. Just thinking about the amount of tiny, detailed work involved in pave settings made my head hurt! I definitely appreciate seeing nice pave settings, and wow, do they ever sparkle!
> 
> Bunnycat, your rings are stunning! The stone that sparkles in low light is amazing.


I took 2-3 classes on silver smithing, soldering, lost-wax process, rivets, using unconventional materials (linoleum earrings).   We had soldering torches that were huge.   Hard to lift.   I guess people are now getting small craft soldering equipment at Michaels?   Tabletop soldering.   Would have like to had the small torches when I learned.  Although I enjoy the casting class.   Because of experience with a jewelry saw I can now tell when an item is likely to be handmade.    My biggest problem was figuring out the design or piece I wanted.  I'd probably do better with that now.   It's really kind of cool to be handling torches even if they are thumb sized.


----------



## bunnycat

ouija board said:


> Casting was a lot of fun. I have such fond memories of that time in my life. I took classes again, about five years ago, at a local art school. It was nice to get back in the studio after several decades, and vent some stress by pounding on the anvil, lol. My creativity hadn't improved much, but at least I still had the technical skills.
> 
> Lulilu, you should definitely take some classes!





eagle1002us said:


> I took 2-3 classes on silver smithing, soldering, lost-wax process, rivets, using unconventional materials (linoleum earrings).   We had soldering torches that were huge.   Hard to lift.   I guess people are now getting small craft soldering equipment at Michaels?   Tabletop soldering.   Would have like to had the small torches when I learned.  Although I enjoy the casting class.   Because of experience with a jewelry saw I can now tell when an item is likely to be handmade.    My biggest problem was figuring out the design or piece I wanted.  I'd probably do better with that now.   It's really kind of cool to be handling torches even if they are thumb sized.



I'd love to take classes again too, but it's about 35 miles from where I live now, so not a lot of chance.

Eagle, that is hilarious about the large torches. I must have been lucky as we had a full jewelers studio set up with multiple jewelers torches (small and light!). But we were all trained in safety operations by welders for which I am glad to this day as I work with glass for a living. (I am a lamp worker by trade.)

I found it easier to design for casting rather than fabricating but there were plenty of people in class much more creative than I was.


----------



## eagle1002us

bunnycat said:


> I'd love to take classes again too, but it's about 35 miles from where I live now, so not a lot of chance.
> 
> Eagle, that is hilarious about the large torches. I must have been lucky as we had a full jewelers studio set up with multiple jewelers torches (small and light!). But we were all trained in safety operations by welders for which I am glad to this day as I work with glass for a living. (I am a lamp worker by trade.)
> 
> I found it easier to design for casting rather than fabricating but there were plenty of people in class much more creative than I was.


My casting project turned out to be a small horse pendant only the horse was either preggers or desperately needed lipo.   He was cute and I did feel I had accomplished something.  There used to be an animal sculpture class at the Art League, that would have been ideal prep for the casting class b/c I like animal pins and pendants.  (not showing pix of preggers horsie).  

The Art League is about 35 mi from where I live.  It takes 45 min to get there on a Sunday with no traffic.  Kinda a schlep.  

 Maybe sewing is like fabricating, putting components together. Colors, prints, buttons, all are inspirational, i.e., "this goes with that."   I have a much easier time being creative in sewing than I do in drawing designs that have to be cut out from a small silver sheet.   I am not very good cutting along a line.

A lamp worker! I don't know where to begin asking you about that.   How'd you get into that, bunnycat?   I bet it involves colors and patterns b/c I see the artistry in the way you select and tie your HS.  Did you make beads, too?
I think that's great you got safety training from welders.   In Ornament magazine which i look at from time to time, a jeweler complained about the odors of the chemicals involved in making jewelry.   She had to get out of the field for that reason.  The guy I used as a silversmith hates to oxidize silver to bring out the design, probably b/c if he uses what I think he uses (liver of sulfur)  he probably doesn't want to smell the stuff anymore than he absolutely has to.


----------



## Mindi B

Many of you know that I have, on occasion, found it necessary to rant about certain advertising campaigns.  (I am especially against spokesbears.  Never trust a spokesbear).  But here's something brand new for me to rail against--a TV advertisement for the "Teloyears" test, which purports to examine chromosomes in a drop of one's blood and quantify how old the cells appear (as opposed to one's actual chronological age).  A highly-attractive blonde in a formfitting rashguard and tiny boyshorts is shown loading her surfboard on top of her car.  "Actual age: 42" reads the screen, as she says, "My Teloyears age is only 29."
Is it wrong to admit I said, "Eff you" to the TV screen?
Probably.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, ha!  Step away from that television.  
I only turn on the tv in the evening.  If DD2 is home, we watch Apple TV or Netflix or whatever it is.  I am sufficiently technically-impaired so as to need her to navigate it.  Left to my own devices, I watch cable and all of the commercials.  DD always says she doesn't know why I don't watch the same shows on Netflix or whatever as she can't take the commercials either.  I use them as the traditional "go get another soda" time.  Even the GDs know how to use it.  sniff.


----------



## Genie27

Mindi B said:


> Many of you know that I have, on occasion, found it necessary to rant about certain advertising campaigns.  (I am especially against spokesbears.  Never trust a spokesbear).  But here's something brand new for me to rail against--a TV advertisement for the "Teloyears" test, which purports to examine chromosomes in a drop of one's blood and quantify how old the cells appear (as opposed to one's actual chronological age).  A highly-attractive blonde in a formfitting rashguard and tiny boyshorts is shown loading her surfboard on top of her car.  "Actual age: 42" reads the screen, as she says, "My Teloyears age is only 29."
> Is it wrong to admit I said, "Eff you" to the TV screen?
> Probably.


I really don't want to know that my cells are all 75 and exhausted.


----------



## Mindi B

ExACTly.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Many of you know that I have, on occasion, found it necessary to rant about certain advertising campaigns.  (I am especially against spokesbears.  Never trust a spokesbear).  But here's something brand new for me to rail against--a TV advertisement for the "Teloyears" test, which purports to examine chromosomes in a drop of one's blood and quantify how old the cells appear (as opposed to one's actual chronological age).  A highly-attractive blonde in a formfitting rashguard and tiny boyshorts is shown loading her surfboard on top of her car.  "Actual age: 42" reads the screen, as she says, "My Teloyears age is only 29."
> Is it wrong to admit I said, "Eff you" to the TV screen?
> Probably.


Mindi- I'm with you. This stuff really gets to me. What difference does it make? if she gets attacked by a shark while surfing and dies it's irrelevant if her cells are 29 or 42. Dead is dead.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL, css!  Yes, but while she was alive her CELLS were YOUNGER than our cells!  Oh, SNAP!
Seriously, the company is claiming that this knowledge will help you adjust your lifestyle to be healthier and live longer, but I think it's just so much more nonsense in the vein of "thigh gap" and what-not.  In other words, it's almost wholly genetically-determined, in no way correlated with a person's value AS a person, and to take pride in it or credit for it is ridiculous.


----------



## Genie27

Yeah,  I'm not entirely sure what is more ludicrous - this product or the ad.


----------



## ouija board

Hmmm, is it possible for my cells to be younger than I am? Could my right leg be younger than my left arm? Things to ponder while sitting in the cell phone lot waiting for a plane to land [emoji848]


----------



## etoupebirkin

My think that my brain cells that reacts to potty humor and cringeworthy jokes never got past age 12. The rest of me...


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> My think that my brain cells that reacts to potty humor and cringeworthy jokes never got past age 12. The rest of me...



Me, too, EB.  And, I like it that way.


----------



## Mindi B

Adulthood is vastly overrated.


----------



## Mindi B

On the other hand, so is childhood.
Huh.


----------



## bunnycat

eagle1002us said:


> My casting project turned out to be a small horse pendant only the horse was either preggers or desperately needed lipo.   He was cute and I did feel I had accomplished something.  There used to be an animal sculpture class at the Art League, that would have been ideal prep for the casting class b/c I like animal pins and pendants.  (not showing pix of preggers horsie).
> 
> The Art League is about 35 mi from where I live.  It takes 45 min to get there on a Sunday with no traffic.  Kinda a schlep.
> 
> Maybe sewing is like fabricating, putting components together. Colors, prints, buttons, all are inspirational, i.e., "this goes with that."   I have a much easier time being creative in sewing than I do in drawing designs that have to be cut out from a small silver sheet.   I am not very good cutting along a line.
> 
> A lamp worker! I don't know where to begin asking you about that.   How'd you get into that, bunnycat?   I bet it involves colors and patterns b/c I see the artistry in the way you select and tie your HS.  Did you make beads, too?
> I think that's great you got safety training from welders.   In Ornament magazine which i look at from time to time, a jeweler complained about the odors of the chemicals involved in making jewelry.   She had to get out of the field for that reason.  The guy I used as a silversmith hates to oxidize silver to bring out the design, probably b/c if he uses what I think he uses (liver of sulfur)  he probably doesn't want to smell the stuff anymore than he absolutely has to.



That is too funny. I had plenty of projects that ended up in WTF?!? land in my classes. You may be right about sewing and fabricating as I'm not much for sewing either. If you need a sleeve accidentally sewn the wrong way round, you can count on me! 

I became a lampworker (I make beads and small perfume bottles) while I was studying jewelry. Took a class for fun with a friend. Then had to make up my mind to focus on buying jewelry equipment or glass equipment. Glass won!

I still piddle around with small jewelry things making basic rings and bands, nothing fancy. And I wouldn't remember how to prong set anything to save my life now, but it was fun at the time. I also disliked the chemicals and pickles, so at home, I use some friendlier versions that aren't so toxic as pool acidifier. Just a basic pickle made from....the same ingredients you make actual pickles from. Vinegar and salt. Baking soda and water to neutralize. Not quite as thorough as real pickle, but does the job well enough on the rare occasions I want to play around.

There's quite a few oxidizers out there these days. I use Black Max but don't remember what it's made from. I use it so sparingly, I don't think it ever bothered me. (I like shiney!)

here's a bottle:


----------



## bunnycat

etoupebirkin said:


> My think that my brain cells that reacts to potty humor and cringeworthy jokes never got past age 12. The rest of me...



Lol- count me in...


----------



## csshopper

ouija board said:


> Hmmm, is it possible for my cells to be younger than I am? Could my right leg be younger than my left arm? Things to ponder while sitting in the cell phone lot waiting for a plane to land [emoji848]


ob- I think I have too much ponder time  .......so I'm thinking: what if the test shows the "youngest" cells are my actual age and all the rest are "past the sell date" so to speak. Does the test reveal this? Would they tell you if it did? Probably not, it would be bad for business.


----------



## eagle1002us

bunnycat said:


> That is too funny. I had plenty of projects that ended up in WTF?!? land in my classes. You may be right about sewing and fabricating as I'm not much for sewing either. If you need a sleeve accidentally sewn the wrong way round, you can count on me!
> 
> I became a lampworker (I make beads and small perfume bottles) while I was studying jewelry. Took a class for fun with a friend. Then had to make up my mind to focus on buying jewelry equipment or glass equipment. Glass won!
> 
> I still piddle around with small jewelry things making basic rings and bands, nothing fancy. And I wouldn't remember how to prong set anything to save my life now, but it was fun at the time. I also disliked the chemicals and pickles, so at home, I use some friendlier versions that aren't so toxic as pool acidifier. Just a basic pickle made from....the same ingredients you make actual pickles from. Vinegar and salt. Baking soda and water to neutralize. Not quite as thorough as real pickle, but does the job well enough on the rare occasions I want to play around.
> 
> There's quite a few oxidizers out there these days. I use Black Max but don't remember what it's made from. I use it so sparingly, I don't think it ever bothered me. (I like shiney!)
> 
> here's a bottle:
> View attachment 3695963


That is so pretty, that bottle!    Your skill is admirable.   The store I use locally has pretty much stopped carrying artist beads like your bottle resembles.  Those kinds of beads are so nice for a focal bead.  While I am not looking for a ring or gemstone site (unless it's silver jewelry), if you have any bead supplier recommendations for artist glass beads, feel free to pass them on thru a conversation  or whatever.   
Question for you, about 12 years ago that store was carrying lots of artist beads and I bought a number that were a medium sage green and rust, mostly.  The necklace was beautiful but the colors have faded over time.  In 50 years, the green & rust tones will probably fade to the same color, whatever that may be.  Why do these tones fade?  Some other artist beads that I bought at a bead show have not faded, fortunately.
So is the "lamp" in lampworker refer to lampworked beads?


----------



## marietouchet

eagle1002us said:


> That is so pretty, that bottle!    Your skill is admirable.   The store I use locally has pretty much stopped carrying artist beads like your bottle resembles.  Those kinds of beads are so nice for a focal bead.  While I am not looking for a ring or gemstone site (unless it's silver jewelry), if you have any bead supplier recommendations for artist glass beads, feel free to pass them on thru a conversation  or whatever.
> Question for you, about 12 years ago that store was carrying lots of artist beads and I bought a number that were a medium sage green and rust, mostly.  The necklace was beautiful but the colors have faded over time.  In 50 years, the green & rust tones will probably fade to the same color, whatever that may be.  Why do these tones fade?  Some other artist beads that I bought at a bead show have not faded, fortunately.
> So is the "lamp" in lampworker refer to lampworked beads?


Glass beads mostly do not fade, stone beads do - because they have likely been dyed. 
Thinking of a reason that glass beads should discolor ...  the colors all come from chemical compounds (eg red comes the addition of gold) 
If you mix colors in glass - eg a swirl - you can expose one chemical compound / color to another - and they react chemically and the chemical reaction  can go on slowly for years
The chemical reaction is not so noticeable in lampwork which is typically smaller pieces and the colors get mixed, hard to see what is going on
But, in fused glass, one often juxtaposes large pieces mosaic style and an unsightly dark line can happen at the seam, where the chemical reaction happened, there are certain colors of fusible glass that are known to be highly reactive together - dont mix


----------



## lulilu

When I went to art college (long ago), glass blowing was a jock thing -- almost entirely men.  It always intrigued me and I took advantage of student sales to buy a few things, but I was never able to work in a class.  Love hand-blown things that allow the "imperfections" to shine.


----------



## bunnycat

eagle1002us said:


> That is so pretty, that bottle!    Your skill is admirable.   The store I use locally has pretty much stopped carrying artist beads like your bottle resembles.  Those kinds of beads are so nice for a focal bead.  While I am not looking for a ring or gemstone site (unless it's silver jewelry), if you have any bead supplier recommendations for artist glass beads, feel free to pass them on thru a conversation  or whatever.
> Question for you, about 12 years ago that store was carrying lots of artist beads and I bought a number that were a medium sage green and rust, mostly.  The necklace was beautiful but the colors have faded over time.  In 50 years, the green & rust tones will probably fade to the same color, whatever that may be.  Why do these tones fade?  Some other artist beads that I bought at a bead show have not faded, fortunately.
> So is the "lamp" in lampworker refer to lampworked beads?



Thank you for the compliment eagle! You are too kind!

Lately, what you've been seeing seems to be becoming more common. Less lampwork glass in shops and elsewhere. It seems to be taking a downturn in popularity, and also, there really isn't any way for shops to compete with online outlets for self representing artists. If you check out places like Etsy and Ebay, you'll still find plenty of handmade lampwork.

It's hard to say what happened to your necklace without knowing more about the beads on it. If they are solid glass lampwork (ie- if the colors were put on while molten and so are built as part of the bead), then that should not happen. But if they are something like ceramic or porcelain, I suppose the colors they put on to decorate it before they fire it could come off over time. Or, if they are glass but have a coating on them that could wear off. Most likely would be an irridescent coating to a glass bead. That can wear off over time. If they are ceramic, like artist made raku beads, then the irridescent color play from the raku process could probably fade over time since it is a chemical reaction when the ceramic is submitted to the smoky raku process.

Lampwork used to be done long ago over a type of hot lamp, so that is how it came to be referred to as lampworking. Nowadays, we use torches.


----------



## bunnycat

lulilu said:


> When I went to art college (long ago), glass blowing was a jock thing -- almost entirely men.  It always intrigued me and I took advantage of student sales to buy a few things, but I was never able to work in a class.  Love hand-blown things that allow the "imperfections" to shine.



LOL! Glass blowing probably still is primarily men. It's heavy work and usually done in teams because the pieces are often large. Too large for one person to do all alone and so need at least 2 people. Borosilicate work tends to attract men as well, because of the potential for larger scale sculpted pieces. Lampworked beads are on a much smaller scale, and most lampworkers are solitary, which describes me perfectly.


----------



## Mindi B

Hey guys--a sad non sequitur here.  Miss Olive's kidneys have been not functioning well for some time, but this past week she basically entered full-on kidney failure.  We tried four days of hospitalization, but the numbers didn't come down significantly.  We brought her home last night to see how she would do, but though not in pain, she was clearly ill, not eating, and weakened.  We had been trying to prepare for this eventuality for several days, to the degree that anyone can be prepared, and this morning, we went into the ER.  I held her, DH stroked her, and she was peacefully euthanized.
You can all imagine how we feel.  Sorry to be a downer, but I did want to share this important milestone with my Peeps.
Hug the ones you love.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi 

I'm so sorry.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, 
Sending you the hugest hugs and love!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Genie27

Hugs to you, Mindi.


----------



## rainneday

Mindi, I am so very sorry to hear this. Sending much love your way.  I know how deeply you love your pups, you gave such great advice when I needed it. Huge hugs...


----------



## MSO13

So sorry Mindi! 

I'm away from home but I'll have DH give the cat swarm some extra love


----------



## Hermezzy

So incredibly sorry, Mindi- my thoughts and prayers go out to you right now...I"m always a friend


----------



## marietouchet

Mindi B said:


> Hey guys--a sad non sequitur here.  Miss Olive's kidneys have been not functioning well for some time, but this past week she basically entered full-on kidney failure.  We tried four days of hospitalization, but the numbers didn't come down significantly.  We brought her home last night to see how she would do, but though not in pain, she was clearly ill, not eating, and weakened.  We had been trying to prepare for this eventuality for several days, to the degree that anyone can be prepared, and this morning, we went into the ER.  I held her, DH stroked her, and she was peacefully euthanized.
> You can all imagine how we feel.  Sorry to be a downer, but I did want to share this important milestone with my Peeps.
> Hug the ones you love.



Sad sad sad for you


----------



## mistikat

Mindi, I am so sad for you and Mr. M and Miss Olive. We are going to have to do the same thing with our nearly 15 year old baby next week and it's really been hard.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, Mindi, I'm so sorry.  Miss Olive will be sorely missed.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I am sorry, Mindi.  You gave her a good, loving home.


----------



## bunnycat

Mindi B said:


> Hey guys--a sad non sequitur here.  Miss Olive's kidneys have been not functioning well for some time, but this past week she basically entered full-on kidney failure.  We tried four days of hospitalization, but the numbers didn't come down significantly.  We brought her home last night to see how she would do, but though not in pain, she was clearly ill, not eating, and weakened.  We had been trying to prepare for this eventuality for several days, to the degree that anyone can be prepared, and this morning, we went into the ER.  I held her, DH stroked her, and she was peacefully euthanized.
> You can all imagine how we feel.  Sorry to be a downer, but I did want to share this important milestone with my Peeps.
> Hug the ones you love.



I am so sorry to hear that and so sad for you. I have 2 elderly ones as well that are losing kidney function and it is difficult to go through.


----------



## Hermezzy

Happy Mother's Day, in advance, to all.  I'll be calling mom tomorrow.  She's got dementia and MS- mobility is hard- but there's a lot she still remembers and is aware of and, visually, she's looking good for her age.  

I'm so happy to have this year behind me and am so looking forward to some breathing space this summer.  This past year was one that pushed limits and I need a summer to dial back the intensity a bit.  I'm looking forward to being back in my home state this upcoming week and seeing my home H store again, although thoughts of Paris last month still are taking me back to a dreamy week that I miss.  

Lots of love to all the moms out there!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, sending you extra hugs and love today!!!

Happy Mother's Day to all!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Firstly, thank you all from the bottom of my heart for your kindness and support.  You guys are the best, and I am really touched that even those who rarely "Chat" have taken the time to give me a virtual hug.  It means so much to me.
Second, I, too, send out Mother's Day wishes to all!  It's the hardest and most important job In The World, and I have nothing but admiration for you.
Hermezzy, I hope you are able to have a good conversation with your mom today.


----------



## ouija board

Oh Mindi, I'm so sorry!! Miss O will be profoundly missed. She's been such an important member of Chat for so long, even though she's never, to my knowledge, typed a post. Many hugs to you, DH, and HenHen. 

Misti, sending you hugs and vibes for next week [emoji173]️ So hard to say goodbye to our old friends.


----------



## pursecrzy

Happy Mothers Day to all moms!

Mindi, Lulilu and Mistikat  from myself and Miss P.


----------



## Mindi B

Don't be too sure about her posting, OB!  I hereby blame all past typos on small paws.  Thank you for your kind words.
Pursey, give the beauteous Miss P a special snorgle from me!


----------



## pursecrzy

Done! Miss P sends extra kisses


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Hey guys--a sad non sequitur here.  Miss Olive's kidneys have been not functioning well for some time, but this past week she basically entered full-on kidney failure.  We tried four days of hospitalization, but the numbers didn't come down significantly.  We brought her home last night to see how she would do, but though not in pain, she was clearly ill, not eating, and weakened.  We had been trying to prepare for this eventuality for several days, to the degree that anyone can be prepared, and this morning, we went into the ER.  I held her, DH stroked her, and she was peacefully euthanized.
> You can all imagine how we feel.  Sorry to be a downer, but I did want to share this important milestone with my Peeps.
> Hug the ones you love.



I'm so sorry Mindi.    Sending you a hug across the miles.  



mistikat said:


> Mindi, I am so sad for you and Mr. M and Miss Olive. We are going to have to do the same thing with our nearly 15 year old baby next week and it's really been hard.



I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Hey guys--a sad non sequitur here.  Miss Olive's kidneys have been not functioning well for some time, but this past week she basically entered full-on kidney failure.  We tried four days of hospitalization, but the numbers didn't come down significantly.  We brought her home last night to see how she would do, but though not in pain, she was clearly ill, not eating, and weakened.  We had been trying to prepare for this eventuality for several days, to the degree that anyone can be prepared, and this morning, we went into the ER.  I held her, DH stroked her, and she was peacefully euthanized.
> You can all imagine how we feel.  Sorry to be a downer, but I did want to share this important milestone with my Peeps.
> Hug the ones you love.



Mindi, just catching up on Chat and saddened to read this. The ultimate act of love for those who give us unconditional love, like Miss Olive, is to give them a peaceful release from pain, you and DH are outstanding pet "parents." Hugs to you and to HenHen.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, such sad news about your little old lady.  OB is right -- Olive was a special figure here and we all loved to hear about her, her moods, her issues with Henry and just her position as queen of the household.  You were a great mom to her.

Misti, such sad news to hear another older chat baby being so sick.  You will be in my thoughts this week.

Happy Mothers Day to everyone.  The sun has come out here and the flowers are all perky with yesterday's rain.  DD1 and family brought over breakfast as I am driving to JFK to pick up my children.  Spending the day in the car isn't the greatest, but I will be happy to see them.


----------



## Rouge H

I'm so sorry to hear about everyone's fur babies my thoughts are with you❤️


----------



## Hermezzy

Mindi B said:


> Firstly, thank you all from the bottom of my heart for your kindness and support.  You guys are the best, and I am really touched that even those who rarely "Chat" have taken the time to give me a virtual hug.  It means so much to me.
> Second, I, too, send out Mother's Day wishes to all!  It's the hardest and most important job In The World, and I have nothing but admiration for you.
> Hermezzy, I hope you are able to have a good conversation with your mom today.



Thank you Mindi!  You've been in my thoughts the past day...truly-- lots of love and goodwill from my home to yours.  I truly understand the value of our furry family members and so respect your love and care for yours...and always have.  It's one of the things that first drew me to tPF back when i first joined.

Talking to mom was good today.  She is forgetful and sometimes has to pause before talking and remembering things (and phrasing what she wants to say), but the same could be said about myself most hours and her spirits are up.  My dad just had surgery for carpel tunnel in his right hand and he is thrilled with the result- beforehand mom had to help him put on socks and shoes and now he can do these things himself.  He will be having neck surgery and surgery on his other hand later this year; I have a feeling once that's all done he'll feel like he's 20-30 yrs younger again.  Modern medicine is amazing- there are so many things they can do now that wasn't possible even a generation ago (or its a lot easier/faster now).


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Hey guys--a sad non sequitur here.  Miss Olive's kidneys have been not functioning well for some time, but this past week she basically entered full-on kidney failure.  We tried four days of hospitalization, but the numbers didn't come down significantly.  We brought her home last night to see how she would do, but though not in pain, she was clearly ill, not eating, and weakened.  We had been trying to prepare for this eventuality for several days, to the degree that anyone can be prepared, and this morning, we went into the ER.  I held her, DH stroked her, and she was peacefully euthanized.
> You can all imagine how we feel.  Sorry to be a downer, but I did want to share this important milestone with my Peeps.
> Hug the ones you love.


I am so sorry to hear this, she seemed to be such a character.   Kidney failure sounds rough.   She's out of pain.   I suspect that if she could speak, she'd be telling you to get a baby pimento, Ms. Pimento.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I am so very sorry to hear this, Mindi. Sending love and hugs. Xoxoxoxo


----------



## chaneljewel

Mindi B said:


> Hey guys--a sad non sequitur here.  Miss Olive's kidneys have been not functioning well for some time, but this past week she basically entered full-on kidney failure.  We tried four days of hospitalization, but the numbers didn't come down significantly.  We brought her home last night to see how she would do, but though not in pain, she was clearly ill, not eating, and weakened.  We had been trying to prepare for this eventuality for several days, to the degree that anyone can be prepared, and this morning, we went into the ER.  I held her, DH stroked her, and she was peacefully euthanized.
> You can all imagine how we feel.  Sorry to be a downer, but I did want to share this important milestone with my Peeps.
> Hug the ones you love.



Sorry Mindi.  I know how much you loved miss olive.  Hugs to you and DH.  Take care and know that miss olive is peacefully in heaven playing with some little boy or girl❤️.


----------



## Cordeliere

So sorry you are losing Miss Olive.  I know she means a lot to you.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, hope you are doing ok [emoji847]

I had an Aha moment, or more accurately, an oh cr@p moment, yesterday. My newest cat is an orphan who was at best 3lbs when I got her. She has turned into a whopping 15 pounder in under a year. Now, I love me a chubby round cat, and if she's not sitting just so, I can convince myself that she doesn't look THAT big. After yesterday, I can no longer live in denial. I couldn't find her all morning until I saw her coming out from under the bed. Or rather, she tried to come out. Her belly got wedged under the bed rail. My cat got stuck under the bed because she's too fat. [emoji38]


----------



## lulilu

OB, that is a funny story.  Moose was fat too, and his long hair didn't help.  I loved every ounce of him.


----------



## Mindi B

I think things are pretty much as expected here, OB, thanks.  Tears at unexpected moments, but functional.  At this early stage, I'll take it.
LOL at fat kitty!  I'm sure she wants you to know that she's NOT fat, she's fluffy.  Very, very fluffy.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I think Rocket's going to weigh in at above 20lbs when he goes in for his check up in June...

That boy is a big 'un...


----------



## ouija board

Functional is good, Mindi [emoji173]️

Dear kitty is very very fluffy indeed, which makes her that much more cuddly. She just has to learn what spots she no longer fits into.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh my gosh, EB, that is a BIG CAT.  He outweighs Henry!


----------



## etoupebirkin

One time when I was doing/filming my exercises at home for my virtual training, I did Siamese squats. I explained this exercise to my coach. 
_Pick up Rocket and have him nestled in my arms — straight back engaging my back muscles (pulling scapulas together), feet, knees and hips in position — do the squat. I think at the time I was squatting  with around 40lbs. So the Siamese squat was easy and amusing. My coach chuckled too!_​
I squatted today with 87.5 lbs and deadlifted 145. Once I start squatting with 100 lbs, I'm going to need to get a weight lifters belt! I think I'm going to get there by the end of the month or very shortly thereafter. I will say the 145 is HEAVY!


----------



## eagle1002us

ouija board said:


> Mindi, hope you are doing ok [emoji847]
> 
> I had an Aha moment, or more accurately, an oh cr@p moment, yesterday. My newest cat is an orphan who was at best 3lbs when I got her. She has turned into a whopping 15 pounder in under a year. Now, I love me a chubby round cat, and if she's not sitting just so, I can convince myself that she doesn't look THAT big. After yesterday, I can no longer live in denial. I couldn't find her all morning until I saw her coming out from under the bed. Or rather, she tried to come out. Her belly got wedged under the bed rail. My cat got stuck under the bed because she's too fat. [emoji38]


This is the best post of the year I mean it.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> One time when I was doing/filming my exercises at home for my virtual training, I did Siamese squats. I explained this exercise to my coach.
> _Pick up Rocket and have him nestled in my arms — straight back engaging my back muscles (pulling scapulas together), feet, knees and hips in position — do the squat. I think at the time I was squatting  with around 40lbs. So the Siamese squat was easy and amusing. My coach chuckled too!_​
> I squatted today with 87.5 lbs and deadlifted 145. Once I start squatting with 100 lbs, I'm going to need to get a weight lifters belt! I think I'm going to get there by the end of the month or very shortly thereafter. I will say the 145 is HEAVY!



This is commendable.   What is dead lifting?    When I started going to the gym big time about a decade ago, I started with using the weight machines.  (Kind of a thrill being a woman and doing that in the weight room which was ordinarily the guy's preserve).   Did that for a few months then started on stationary bike and rowing machine.  Got the point where I could lift 80 lbs on lat pulldown.   I felt if I built up some muscle I would be more efficient on the aerobic equipment, and I think that worked.
I did this until I injured my arm and then was told by physical therapist not to exercise anymore.  Which was not good advice.  

Skipping over that, I kinda understand the weight regime you're on.   This is not critical, just asking, this is pretty darn intensive what you're doing.  Is the goal to keep lifting until you found the max weight you can lift?   I realize you are working to get fit.   And, you're on a diet, too.  How do you deal with the cravings from burning up all these calories?  Did your nutritionist give any advice you could share to deal with cravings?   

It is admirable what you're doing and I just want to know a bit about how you do it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

In December Iwas diagnosed with severe osteoarthritis in both knees. The orthopedist gave me very little ideas of what to do next. He said I could lose weight and that would ease some of the discomfort. Basically he said come back when I needed shots in my knees. Man, did he piss me off!!! I realized at that point in time that I needed professional help, so I contacted my doctor and he recommended my gym. It specializes in one on one training. So I started doing basic stretches and exercises, push ups, squats and deadlifts among other exercises. Deadlifts are when you lift weights from the ground using a hinging movement at your hip. It relays on using your hamstrings. You can look it up on YouTube. I started with two dumbbells. Once I hit 70lbs, I moved to a hex bar, which I am still using. I'm not sure when I'll graduate to a barbell deadlift.

Do I still have pain in my knees, yes. Is it a pain in the a**, yes. But with the exercise, I have no choice, I've just have to do it. Luckily, I can afford a private trainer. It's costing me about 10K per year and is not covered by insurance.  These exercises will help me maintain an active lifestyle. But I need to get strong and keep myself strong, so when my knees go sploush, I have the strength to keep myself upright. This stuff also keeps my mobility and flexibility. I can get my elbow to the ground doing Spider-Man stretches.

Regarding, my nutrition habits, I don't crave the bad stuff so much any more. I won't dive into the Kristen Kremes, grocery store cupcakes etc. But each week, I'll have a cognac, bowl of ice cream or other dessert.


----------



## etoupebirkin

But my treats are planned. I have little cups with mini Oreos, nutter butters and chips ahoy in my desk. If I get a craving, I'll take a half of a serving 4-5 mini cookies and that generally satisfy me. I also chow down on protein bars, too. 
I forgot to mention in my last post that I'll do 20-minute stretches n the elliptical.

The results after 4-5 months has been transformative. I have guns. Gotta go.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, I've said it before and I'll say it again: you are an inspiration.  
I'm glad I "know" you.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Eagle,
I'm just seeing how strong I can get. My trainer says he can see me lifting 200+ pounds. But I am taking it one training session at a time. It's fun to learn a new skill at my age.


----------



## ouija board

EB, I'm so impressed, but not surprised. When you set your mind to something, you make it happen! It seems counterintuitive to do so much weight on bad knees, but building up muscle around a bad joint sometimes makes it hurt less. Maybe because there's more support and strength so that you're not putting unbalanced weight on the bad joint. DH has a bad cruciate ligament in his knee, and after taking up running and biking years ago, it hasn't bothered him anymore. Now, everything ELSE seems to be falling apart on him, but the knee is just fine, lol!


----------



## pursecrzy

It's the first really nice day here. I was forced to go for ice cream.


----------



## Mindi B

YOU HAD NO CHOICE!


----------



## pursecrzy

Well, I did organize it!


----------



## Mindi B

No jury in the world would convict you.


----------



## Mindi B

*I *had straight-up, sodium-filled, deep-fried, multi-sauced junk food for dinner.  Or, "dinner."  No regrets.


----------



## pursecrzy

The ice cream was chocolate with chocolate covered cashews and caramel.  Yummy.

You go Mindi!


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Eagle,
> I'm just seeing how strong I can get. My trainer says he can see me lifting 200+ pounds. But I am taking it one training session at a time. It's fun to learn a new skill at my age.


Can I ask how much weight you've lost and what are you going to do with yr clothes that don't fit?  I got both knees replaced a five year period.   B4 then, in my early to mid-50s when I was going to the gym regularly, I lost weight and knees got better.  I find the stationary bike (which I own & use regularly) most beneficial for knees.   Loosens up the joints.   But it's now 10 years later.  I can use the bike for an hr. no problem, and use rowing mach. for 1/2 hr or more, no prob, but I can see that I am losing muscle mass in calves which have been quite muscular due to genetics I suppose and working out.   People lose muscle mass as they age, and my legs are still in pretty good shape but . . . don't like seeing this.  After I got knees replaced I was much better at standing, and walking is much better and has stayed that way.  But standing for any length of time is not particularly comfortable.  I know quads are in good shape, and that's the muscle that helps knees.


----------



## eagle1002us

I want to get my own rowing machine.   There's one in our bldg gym but I hate having to comb my hair just so I don't look so unkempt  I ruin the neighborhood.  I have do something with the giant sewing table to make room, maybe get used to setting it up then folding it up.   I want the rowing machine which the gym has not some itty-bitty fold up one.  Goal for the year.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I have not lost that much weight per se, but I have converted a lot from fat to muscle. I have gone down a bit more than a dress size. I have not divested the clothes, but when I do, there's a consignment shop in Great Falls that I've used. 

I use the elliptical in my house because that's what I own. I am trying to avoid or put off knee replacement surgery for as long as possible. You can also try testosterone therapy to help with the muscle issue. It also has a host of other benefits. 

I think even if you have great knees, standing in one spot for long periods of time is not comfortable, especially in heels.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> I have not lost that much weight per se, but I have converted a lot from fat to muscle. I have gone down a bit more than a dress size. I have not divested the clothes, but when I do, there's a consignment shop in Great Falls that I've used.
> 
> I use the elliptical in my house because that's what I own. I am trying to avoid or put off knee replacement surgery for as long as possible. You can also try testosterone therapy to help with the muscle issue. It also has a host of other benefits.
> 
> I think even if you have great knees, standing in one spot for long periods of time is not comfortable, especially in heels.


The elliptical is hard.  Good for you working it!    I'll ask doc about that testosterone (don't want to get zits from it  ).   I remember you got a Chanel skirt from NM a while back.  Well, skirts are really easy to alter . . . so you can make that a keeper.


----------



## ck21

Build me an ark!  The rain here just won't stop....

Wishing I could get out and run...and then go for ice cream!


----------



## pursecrzy

Sending CK the ark MissP completed during our recent flood.


----------



## ouija board

pursecrzy said:


> It's the first really nice day here. I was forced to go for ice cream.



I hate when that happens! But you do what you gotta do. [emoji509][emoji510] [emoji1] 

There's a Mexican bakery on my way home from DD's school that has amazing coffee, and when the traffic is bad, I make a pit stop for coffee. Unfortunately, it's never just coffee. They're usually putting out freshly baked bread and pastries, so I "have" to get some. I have to watch myself..I may find myself stuck under the bed, just like Fluffy Kitty!


----------



## lulilu

OB, I can't imagine you stuck under the bed lol.  I would have a hard time passing up the pastries though.

I am so lazy.  I spend my early mornings drinking coffee and getting snuggles from the dogs (while trying to read tpf at the same time).  The joys of retirement.

We are having a heat wave.  I have spend a number of days last week and this playing around in the garden, planting flowers in the spaces left by the yard guy.  Boy mulch and potting soil are heavy.  And I have to stop adding to my little pot collection.  I am so out of shape that my arms and legs ache.  Today is an inside the AC day, resting my out-of-shape muscles.  I will go out to water while it's only 75 degrees (93 expected).


----------



## Mindi B

I am eating cold pizza for breakfast.  Fluffy, I am going for fluffy!
HenHen decided to eat a peanut butter cup this morning, foil and all.  DH (grrrr) forgot he had some in his open-topped carry-all.  Left on the floor.  We used the ol' hydrogen peroxide and Henry will be fine.  In fact, he probably would have been fine without emptying him--there's very little real chocolate in those things--but I didn't like the idea of the foil wrapper perhaps scratching his little GI tract.  Oh, HenHen.


----------



## lulilu

Ugh Mindi.  I did the peroxide thing with Moose once upon the advice of the poison control for animals call center.  Luckily, DD1 came over to help (as I was imploding) and she used paper plates to catch the er, upchuck.  It worked great and reduced the clean up.  

Naughty Henry.  Amazing what a dog will eat to get to the tasty snack.

When we took Rocky to the hospital recently, I realized I had left a small forbidden snack on the coffee table.  I had DD1 run over and get it before too much enjoyment of it took place.  In fact, I came down in the middle of the night last night when I remembered there was a snack on the coffee table.  Phil (especially) and Lil jump and will get stuff off tables if left to their own devices.  They can't reach the kitchen counter thank goodness.

Lesson learned:  stop eating yummy snacks -- good for dogs and good for me.  Nah.  I love chocolate too much to give it up entirely.


----------



## lulilu

We don't usually talk about this type of thing, but I got an Atlantic article the other day that has become viral due to an NPR summary of it.  The article in its entirety is amazing, disturbing, and raises so many conflicting feelings.  If you haven't read it, and are up for it:  https://www.theatlantic.com/magazin...tory/524490/?utm_source=digg&utm_medium=email


----------



## V0N1B2

lulilu said:


> We don't usually talk about this type of thing, but I got an Atlantic article the other day that has become viral due to an NPR summary of it.  The article in its entirety is amazing, disturbing, and raises so many conflicting feelings.  If you haven't read it, and are up for it:  https://www.theatlantic.com/magazin...tory/524490/?utm_source=digg&utm_medium=email


You always make me laugh so hard lulilu. But not today. 
Thank you, it was an amazing article.


----------



## lulilu

VON, I am still haunted by it.  Glad you read it.


----------



## Mindi B

Heartbreaking, lulilu.  We have no idea what lives others live, do we?
Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I am really enjoying the knee chat. I tore my right knee cartilage and ACL when I was 15. I had an arthroscopy for the cartilage but the ACL has remained severed for the past 30 years. 

I was told I would have arthritis by my early 30s. I went back to the same exact doctor to check on that when I was 35....nothing. I fully believe that if I did not do the hot yoga (specifically the Bikram series) I would not be able to do quite a lot of what I do, especially skiing. I remember the first time I forgot to put my brace on before we left and realizing mid-run that I really didn't need it. 

It's all about building up the supporting muscles and ligaments. I don't go easy on that knee, but will do a quick relieving knee bend between poses. Really the most bothersome thing for that knee is laying down completely flat, for whatever reason.


----------



## Mindi B

And since we're talking knees, can wrists be far behind?  A bracelet question:  Do any of you jewelry-savvy ladies know approximately how expensive it would be to transfer diamonds from one tennis bracelet design to another?  I have a very 80s bracelet--not great diamonds, but diamonds--and I would wear it much more if the stones were in a different, more contemporary setting--say, bezel set instead of traditional square four-prong.  But if the diamonds aren't great, perhaps the expense of new gold and labor aren't worthwhile?


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, I don't know how expensive it would be, but anytime I've done something similar (take stones from one piece and put in a similar piece), I don't feel as though I came out ahead. I would do it for larger stones, but I'm not sure if I'd do it for a tennis bracelet (unless it's a Flintstones sized bracelet). The labor might be pricey since your jeweler would be setting the stones rather than a manufacturer who has stone setters who can do it in half the time. You might also ask your jeweler if they would buy your bracelet or the diamonds and scrap metal, and apply the funds towards a premade bracelet.


----------



## ouija board

Cold pizza IS a breakfast food, right?? Fluffy is my new normal. Now I just have to start dead lifting 100lbs like EB to turn my fluff into muscle.


----------



## Mindi B

Yeah, that's pretty much what I was thinkin', OB.  Might have to look into selling it.  And cold pizza is the Breakfast of Champions!  And fluffy is beautiful.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Chat,

With all the fitness talk I thought I would jump in and share a recent new habit that is helping control my own "fluff"

DH loves smoothies and our freezer is usually loaded with 1/4 full bags of old freezer burned fruit and stray strawberries. The ingredients take up a ton of space and there's a lot of debris  I got him a smoothie subscription service called Daily Harvest and it has changed our freezer and we're getting lots of variety in our diet now. So far all the ones I've tried are delicious, I'm using almond milk or coconut water. 

It's super hot today and I wanted ice cream but instead I'm having Cacao and Avocado for my dinner and it's very satisfying, tastes like a not too sweet dark cocoa milkshake. 

I'm still spinning like crazy still and started doing Barre workouts at home. I see a lot of positive changes in the distribution of my fluff after just a month of spin classes.  

My super fluffy cat however is currently lolling in a sun spot under the AC vent. She is a long haired Tortie and her fur combined with her considerable "assets" means when she walks she looks like an ambling black bear. Let's just say there's a lot of sway in her walk. She's possibly the laziest cat I've ever had so getting her weight down has been next to impossible. She also has only 3 teeth left but that doesn't stop her from being a champion eater. 

Hope everyone is doing well! EB, your weight lifting progress is amazing!


----------



## csshopper

lulilu said:


> We don't usually talk about this type of thing, but I got an Atlantic article the other day that has become viral due to an NPR summary of it.  The article in its entirety is amazing, disturbing, and raises so many conflicting feelings.  If you haven't read it, and are up for it:  https://www.theatlantic.com/magazin...tory/524490/?utm_source=digg&utm_medium=email


lilili- I was just going to "take a minute to check it out" and ended up fully absorbed until the very end. There is much to think about in this story.   I wholeheartedly agree with your review of "amazing, disturbing, ...conflicting feelings."  Thank you for posting the link.


----------



## pursecrzy

I thought MissP liked any kind of weather. Found out she hates heavy rain.


----------



## Mindi B

Once again, Miss P shows her perspicacity.


----------



## lulilu

Does Miss P seem to know it's raining even before you show her the door?  Lillian backs away even as I am opening the inside door.  She does not like rain either.  My guys don't even like rain when they are inside -- they tend to stay right next to me.


----------



## allanrvj

lulilu said:


> We don't usually talk about this type of thing, but I got an Atlantic article the other day that has become viral due to an NPR summary of it.  The article in its entirety is amazing, disturbing, and raises so many conflicting feelings.  If you haven't read it, and are up for it:  https://www.theatlantic.com/magazin...tory/524490/?utm_source=digg&utm_medium=email



Oh. This is a talk right now in some of my circles because it involves us Filipinos, even though the writer is technically an American. My writer friends say it's a misuse of art since the essay is trying to speak for the voiceless, and speaking for them, in a way, is an act of silencing them, since it's already conflated with the self-interests of the writer. It's kind of cashing in on the misfortune of others, kind of domestic abuse/poverty porn.

As for me, I just think the writing is beautiful and I'm glad the heartbreaking story was told.


----------



## Mindi B

Interesting, allanrvj.  I think the critics who say, "speaking for the voiceless silences them" are being a bit facile.  The truly voiceless, like the woman at the center of this article, DOES need someone to speak for her, and I felt the writer did so with respect and compassion.  I would agree that one goal, when speaking for others, should be to help them to find their own voices, but it's not an argument to remain silent, IMO.  And everything humans do can be reduced to a selfish motive.  That doesn't mean advocacy or philanthropy is worthless. (And I realize this isn't your perspective, just one you've encountered.)


----------



## allanrvj

Mindi B said:


> Interesting, allanrvj.  I think the critics who say, "speaking for the voiceless silences them" are being a bit facile.  The truly voiceless, like the woman at the center of this article, DOES need someone to speak for her, and I felt the writer did so with respect and compassion.  I would agree that one goal, when speaking for others, should be to help them to find their own voices, but it's not an argument to remain silent, IMO.  And everything humans do can be reduced to a selfish motive.  That doesn't mean advocacy or philanthropy is worthless. (And I realize this isn't your perspective, just one you've encountered.)



True, I agree. Not writing about her would've done her more injustice than writing about her. I've said to another friend that these critics just need to get laid--they're just arguing for argument's sake. There may be some people who need to hear the story just so it doesn't happen again.

There are also some who say the writer could've done better (e.g. reported to the police), but we don't know the entire story. Life isn't as coherent as the one he wrote about. It reminds me of what Brené Brown said in one of her interviews: "Just assume people are doing their best, because what if they are?"


----------



## Mindi B

Very true, allan.  We have to remember that the writer not only grew up in a household where this situation was treated as "normal," but that the villains in the piece were his parents.  It is incredibly difficult for a child merely to accept that his parents are flawed human beings--even when the child himself is a victim of abusive treatment.  Expecting a child, even a growing one, to report his parents to the police--especially after he had been steeped for years in the terror of possible deportation--is psychologically nonsensical.
ETA:  It sounds as if the writer, once he reached adulthood, did take action to "rescue" his parents' slave, and also that by the time he was mature enough to do this, the woman herself was no longer capable of true emancipation from her lifelong subservient role.


----------



## allanrvj

Mindi B said:


> Very true, allan.  We have to remember that the writer not only grew up in a household where this situation was treated as "normal," but that the villains in the piece were his parents.  It is incredibly difficult for a child merely to accept that his parents are flawed human beings--even when the child himself is a victim of abusive treatment.  Expecting a child, even a growing one, to report his parents to the police--especially after he had been steeped for years in the terror of possible deportation--is psychologically nonsensical.
> ETA:  It sounds as if the writer, once he reached adulthood, did take action to "rescue" his parents' slave, and also that by the time he was mature enough to do this, the woman herself was no longer capable of true emancipation from her lifelong subservient role.



And that is the most heartbreaking part for me. It's like those people we hear about, those that have been incarcerated for so long the world has completely changed when they got out, and they don't really feel the difference.


----------



## rainneday

lulilu said:


> We don't usually talk about this type of thing, but I got an Atlantic article the other day that has become viral due to an NPR summary of it.  The article in its entirety is amazing, disturbing, and raises so many conflicting feelings.  If you haven't read it, and are up for it:  https://www.theatlantic.com/magazin...tory/524490/?utm_source=digg&utm_medium=email



That was incredibly moving, thank you for sharing this story.


----------



## pursecrzy

Stockholm syndrome was my thought.

Very interesting and thought provoking article.


----------



## pursecrzy

lulilu said:


> Does Miss P seem to know it's raining even before you show her the door?  Lillian backs away even as I am opening the inside door.  She does not like rain either.  My guys don't even like rain when they are inside -- they tend to stay right next to me.



This was the tail end of a thunderstorm which may have been the real issue, not the heavy rain. Normally she's raring to go for a walk rain or shine.


----------



## jayjay2000

Hi, not sure if this is the right page... any mothers- would you rather get a lv speedy 35 or an hermes scarf + a non premium bag as a gift?


----------



## allanrvj

jayjay2000 said:


> Hi, not sure if this is the right page... any mothers- would you rather get a lv speedy 35 or an hermes scarf + a non premium bag as a gift?


depends. I'd give my mom a speedy since she's more familiar with LV than hermes, plus she's not a scarf wearer.


----------



## ouija board

allanrvj said:


> depends. I'd give my mom a speedy since she's more familiar with LV than hermes, plus she's not a scarf wearer.



I agree. Unless your recipient is a fan of Hermes scarves, I wouldn't give one as a gift. When I first started buying H scarves, I gave several as gifts to family and friends, and none of the scarves have ever seen the light of day. Not that they didn't appreciate the gift; they just didn't know what to do with it, or the colorway/design was not right for them.


----------



## Mindi B

Me three.  The gift isn't really the focus, it's the recipient.  So without knowing the person for whom the gift is being chosen, it's impossible to form a rational opinion.


----------



## jayjay2000

Thanks guys! I really think she'd like a hermes scarf. But i'm not sure which collection. Do all hermes scarf come with an hermes logo?


----------



## lulilu

jayjay2000 said:


> Thanks guys! I really think she'd like a hermes scarf. But i'm not sure which collection. Do all hermes scarf come with an hermes logo?



A few might have an H on them, and maybe some with a horse and carriage.  I think you should look online at the designs.  H.com


----------



## etoupebirkin

Depending upon the kinds of bags she likes, a Speedy is a wonderful everyday bag too. If I were given a choice between a Speedy or an Hermes scarf and a Coach bag, I'd probably rather have the Speedy. I used to own a Speedy 25+ years ago and it was one of my favorites. It was virtually indestructible. I remember buying the bag for $400 at Saks with my first use of a Saks card which got me 10% off ($360 cost to me). I sold it 10 years ago for $325. It cost me $35 for 15 years of use.


----------



## pursecrzy

MissP _almost_ got a baby bird on our walk. There were some mighty angry robins coming after us!


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> Depending upon the kinds of bags she likes, a Speedy is a wonderful everyday bag too. If I were given a choice between a Speedy or an Hermes scarf and a Coach bag, I'd probably rather have the Speedy. I used to own a Speedy 25+ years ago and it was one of my favorites. It was virtually indestructible. I remember buying the bag for $400 at Saks with my first use of a Saks card which got me 10% off ($360 cost to me). I sold it 10 years ago for $325. It cost me $35 for 15 years of use.


eb- I agree with you. The Speedy, and if it's a bandolier that's a nice option, is so versatile.   IMO scarf purchases are very personal, there is a design, a size, a fabric, a color way for everyone, and I think part of the joy in owning one is having the opportunity to select that special one the wearer knows will be best for them. If the scarf is a choice I think he should take his mother shopping and let her select.


----------



## Mindi B

It is actually COLD this morning.  I seriously considered staying in bed with HenHen snuggled beside me under the covers.  But a dog's gotta eat.
Happy week to all mah Peeps!


----------



## pursecrzy

I sat outside yesterday. Wore a jacket, had a blanket on my lap and a heater running full blast.


----------



## lulilu

Crazy cool again here too -- but now it's raining as well.  At least the flowers will be watered.  (but the weeds as well)

Ms P is like my Moose was -- he was on alert for any living object: squirrels, birds, other dogs.  He also hated wheels -- on bikes, cars, strollers.  I had to really watch him.

Mindi, maybe a nap is in your future.  Mine NEEED to eat, but are asleep before I can even turn around after.


----------



## pursecrzy

MissP will go after anything that moves. Including leaves blowing down the street. 

Yesterday there was a bunny too. Fortunately I see them before she does so I'm prepared for the lunge


----------



## gracekelly

pursecrzy said:


> I sat outside yesterday. Wore a jacket, had a blanket on my lap and a heater running full blast.


Trade ya.  Yesterday was so hot, we had to turn on the A/C for the first time this year.


----------



## pursecrzy

gracekelly said:


> Trade ya.  Yesterday was so hot, we had to turn on the A/C for the first time this year.



We had one of those days earlier in the week. Didn't turn on the air conditioner but I did have the ceiling fan all night. I was forced to organize an ice cream outing


----------



## gracekelly

pursecrzy said:


> We had one of those days earlier in the week. Didn't turn on the air conditioner but I did have the ceiling fan all night. I was forced to organize an ice cream outing


I'm not ready for the hot weather.  Hopefully we will get some June Gloom!


----------



## pursecrzy

We need warmer weather. Not hot!


----------



## chaneljewel

Last week it was over 90 here...now this week we will be lucky to hit 70.   Can say I like this temp better.


----------



## JulesB68

Dear Mindi & Lulilu, I came on here for the first time in ages this morning looking for a distraction from things in the news over here, and learned of the sad passing of Rocky & Miss Olive; I am so, so sorry to hear this. You have both been wonderful doggy mums and have given your pups wonderful lives. I read something somewhere about when dogs die, they go to sleep in your heart and every now and then will wake up and wag their tails, making your heart hurt, but with time they sleep more and wag their tails less, but they're always there in your heart. 

http://www.dogheirs.com/tamara/posts/5044-dogs-never-die-they-are-sleeping-in-your-heart


----------



## lulilu

JulesB68 said:


> Dear Mindi & Lulilu, I came on here for the first time in ages this morning looking for a distraction from things in the news over here, and learned of the sad passing of Rocky & Miss Olive; I am so, so sorry to hear this. You have both been wonderful doggy mums and have given your pups wonderful lives. I read something somewhere about when dogs die, they go to sleep in your heart and every now and then will wake up and wag their tails, making your heart hurt, but with time they sleep more and wag their tails less, but they're always there in your heart.
> http://www.dogheirs.com/tamara/posts/5044-dogs-never-die-they-are-sleeping-in-your-heart



Thank you so much, Jules!  That is a very sweet thought.  My heart hurts as I write this.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, Jules.


----------



## Mindi B

I am so sorry for the pain your country is dealing with right now, Jules.   Every act of terror, wherever it occurs, hurts all of us.  An attack on one is an attack on all.


----------



## Mindi B

Reading over my post, above, I am spouting cliches.   Eeesh.  I am just really, really sorry about all the hate in the world right now.  It breaks my heart.


----------



## pursecrzy

If anyone needs help plotting a prison escape that involves tunnelling, MissP is available.


----------



## Mindi B

We may need to have some roots removed this summer--Miss P, would you like to dig up tree roots?  I pay in treats!


----------



## pursecrzy

She's on her way!


----------



## csshopper

pursecrzy said:


> If anyone needs help plotting a prison escape that involves tunnelling, MissP is available.


What's her hourly rate? My daughter has 3, count them 3, Miniature Schnauzers plus mine, who visits frequently,  and they cannot rout the gophers out of the lawn. Send in the reinforcements, calling miss P.


----------



## Mindi B

I can see Miss P is going to be in demand this summer.  Pursey, you might want to incorporate: MISSP LLC. Trademark.


----------



## prepster

I've never had a dog before who likes to dig, but my German Shepherd loves it.  I'm amazed at the size hole a dog can make in less than a minute.  Lol!  He is definitely a "dogs's dog."  Now I just need to find some way to put "Dig" on command.  Then he could help us dig holes to plant boxwoods.


----------



## ouija board

Jules! Good to see you around! 

Prepster, if you can figure out how to program a Dig command for dogs (and more importantly, an OFF switch for this Dig command), you'll be fast tracked for a Nobel prize!


----------



## lulilu

It is amazing how fast a dog can dig a hole.  My Moose was a digger if given a chance.  I think doxies are big diggers by nature.


----------



## Mindi B

Weren't they originally bred to go down varmint holes?  So I bet they are natural diggers, lulilu!


----------



## Mindi B

I have spent the day filling out pet adoption forms for a number of rescue organizations who serve my area.  One of them, however, took me aback.  This organization not only asks me to agree to pay their legal fees in the event I violate the adoption contract in any way and they come after me legally (!) but also says that the pet's microchip must now and always be linked not to me, but to the organization.  I totally understand and applaud a strong commitment to safe, happy futures for the pets they adopt out, but does this not seem a little. . . extreme?


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> I have spent the day filling out pet adoption forms for a number of rescue organizations who serve my area.  One of them, however, took me aback.  This organization not only asks me to agree to pay their legal fees in the event I violate the adoption contract in any way and they come after me legally (!) but also says that the pet's microchip must now and always be linked not to me, but to the organization.  I totally understand and applaud a strong commitment to safe, happy futures for the pets they adopt out, but does this not seem a little. . . extreme?



Yes, it does. In addition if the organization is the contact point, instead of the owner, might that not slow down the process of an owner being reunited with their pet? And the owner will have the most up to date health information about their pet plus contact information for the pet's vet. The organization would be lacking all this and the longer the time of the adoption the more critical such information might become. If I have been a rescue parent for 5 years, for example, a lot could have transpired with my dog that is completely unknown to the organization. Frankly, their policy seems absurd.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, css.  You have articulated very valid points.  I hadn't actually thought that far--I stopped at, "Hey, my dog!  MY dog!"   Oh, and if, God forbid, my dog were ever lost or stolen, how could I ENDURE not being the first to hear of his/her recovery?!  There seems in this organization, along with an admirable concern for their animals, a WEE bit of DISTRUST of their prospective adoptive families.  The application also asks if I've ever been convicted of a crime and demands my and every member of the household's driver's license numbers, which I would think would allow some background checking to occur. . . .
Really not sure yet where I come down on this.


----------



## Mindi B

css, I took the liberty of slightly rephrasing your observations and asking these questions of the rescue organization (respectfully, I hope).  Their response, including or perhaps especially if they are defensive, will be enlightening.  Thanks so much for your thoughtful perspective!
Who knew adopting an itty bitty dog could be so harrowing?


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, I have found that some rescues are, to put it kindly, nutso.  Multiple home visits.  Background checks.  Etc.  I am all for making sure every dog or cat goes to a good home.  But some take it way too far.  The two rescues we ultimately dealt with were fairly decent.  And we went through the adoption process before some of the rescues could even get it together to do a home visit.
Interesting that you are doing this as I have been feeling as if my home desperately needs a little weenie.  I am not sure where to look.  The others were kind of kismet.  I saw photos of Lil and Phil on IG and/or FB and contacted the rescue.  After some discussion, they agreed I could take both (they were bonded siblings).  We had to drive to Ohio for them.  Emmy came from a city rescue that pulled dogs from the city pound (for lack of a better word).  They let me leave with her after talking to my vet.


----------



## Mindi B

I COMPLETELY agree with that observation, lulilu.  Anyone committed to a cause may slip rather suddenly from advocate to fanatic, and I've certainly seen it with both purebred breeders and rescuers.  Before we adopted Henry, I had e-mailed a nearby Chihuahua breeder and made the mistake of asking about the "adoption" procedure for her puppies.  She began her response by chiding me for using the word "adoption," which she explained is a "dirty word" to breeders (apparently stung by criticism from supporters of rescue pets). That's the way to begin a conversation with a potential customer!   I am, like you, seeking an agency that seems caring and responsible about their animals AND sane in terms of what hoops they expect an adoptive parent to jump through.  Olive came from a local (now defunct) pet store--I didn't know any better, and clearly we got lucky with Miss O.  Henry came from a shelter down south, and in retrospect, they were on the careless side.  He was not vetted at all before shipment and arrived utterly unsocialized (didn't know what stairs were, no experience with collar or leash, wildly food protective) and wormy, poor baby. He was a terror, was puppy Henry! But we persevered and now he's a snugglebunny.
I had a horrible experience last week with a narcissistic nutcase "rescuer" and a puppy whom we drove to see, only to be told there was a "miscommunication" and she had already been adopted.  I decided these folks were not the rescue group for me.  Other groups, as you note, take days or weeks just to do an initial review of an application, let alone any follow up, checking of references, or home visits.
It's tough.  Yes, I want animals to go to good, safe, loving homes.  But if the adoption process is too complex and stressful, surely that will weed out otherwise perfectly lovely adoptive families?  It's a fine line.


----------



## ck21

I've been MIA for a while, but I missed the news about Miss Olive?!?!?  Mindi--I'm so sorry.


----------



## pursecrzy

The phrasing I used when inquiring about a puppy was " we want to add a puppy to our family"


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> I COMPLETELY agree with that observation, lulilu.  Anyone committed to a cause may slip rather suddenly from advocate to fanatic, and I've certainly seen it with both purebred breeders and rescuers.  Before we adopted Henry, I had e-mailed a nearby Chihuahua breeder and made the mistake of asking about the "adoption" procedure for her puppies.  She began her response by chiding me for using the word "adoption," which she explained is a "dirty word" to breeders (apparently stung by criticism from supporters of rescue pets). That's the way to begin a conversation with a potential customer!   I am, like you, seeking an agency that seems caring and responsible about their animals AND sane in terms of what hoops they expect an adoptive parent to jump through.  Olive came from a local (now defunct) pet store--I didn't know any better, and clearly we got lucky with Miss O.  Henry came from a shelter down south, and in retrospect, they were on the careless side.  He was not vetted at all before shipment and arrived utterly unsocialized (didn't know what stairs were, no experience with collar or leash, wildly food protective) and wormy, poor baby. He was a terror, was puppy Henry! But we persevered and now he's a snugglebunny.
> I had a horrible experience last week with a narcissistic nutcase "rescuer" and a puppy whom we drove to see, only to be told there was a "miscommunication" and she had already been adopted.  I decided these folks were not the rescue group for me.  Other groups, as you note, take days or weeks just to do an initial review of an application, let alone any follow up, checking of references, or home visits.
> It's tough.  Yes, I want animals to go to good, safe, loving homes.  But if the adoption process is too complex and stressful, surely that will weed out otherwise perfectly lovely adoptive families?  It's a fine line.



A friend of mine, and doting dog owner (6 Corgies) tried to adopt a rescue dog and was told that even with a 14,000 square foot house and 20 pastoral acres, without a fenced yard she would not be considered.  The dogs spend all day swirling around her feet, but they also have an underground electric fence surrounding the property, which the rescuer found "horrifying."  This is really kind of sad because this dog would have lived a life of unparalleled luxury and spoiling, as my friend is doggie-cuckoo.  All her little pups get treated like the Queen's Corgies.   And the little dog she wanted came from a place where it was tied outside to someone's trash can.  My friend said the rescuers seemed oddly satisfied about turning her down.


----------



## Mindi B

ck, thank you.  It was awful, but we will heal.  She was an awesome furgrrl.
pursey, that was a most diplomatic phrasing! I am making note of it.
prepster, it never fails to amaze me, the ways in which people can seize opportunities for pointless power trips.  I suspect the rescuers were intimidated by your friend's wealth and saw a chance to indulge their own pettiness.  At the pup's expense.  Not cool.


----------



## pursecrzy

Thanks Mindi! I tried to find the least offensive way of asking for a dog. I know breeders and rescuers can be very sensitive about wording. Didn't want to use "pet" as that may offend etc.


----------



## csshopper

Fortunately the group we dealt with when we added Cocoa to our family was thorough, in our estimation, and sensible. They did do a home visit, which was fine with us as it gave us a chance to observe her (love at first sight) and make certain it was going to be a good match (YES). Mindi, hope it goes well and if they ask for references send them here.  We've got your back.


----------



## eagle1002us

lulilu said:


> We don't usually talk about this type of thing, but I got an Atlantic article the other day that has become viral due to an NPR summary of it.  The article in its entirety is amazing, disturbing, and raises so many conflicting feelings.  If you haven't read it, and are up for it:  https://www.theatlantic.com/magazin...tory/524490/?utm_source=digg&utm_medium=email


I am glad you posted a link.   I saw it on-line a week or so ago and my connection to the story pooped out toward the end. (Probably too much web traffic to that particular site).   So your link enabled me to finish reading it.  I am glad the author put this story "out there."   It was courageous.  This is a story where there has not been any easy or clear solution evident.  At the risk of sounding like I'm trivializing her story, I think it was (very understandably) hard for her to learn new things and so she learned at her own measured pace.   In a way, it was probably reassuring for her to  be doing housework and elder care b/c she knew that.  I am glad she had a retirement of sorts toward the end, however tiny it was.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> And since we're talking knees, can wrists be far behind?  A bracelet question:  Do any of you jewelry-savvy ladies know approximately how expensive it would be to transfer diamonds from one tennis bracelet design to another?  I have a very 80s bracelet--not great diamonds, but diamonds--and I would wear it much more if the stones were in a different, more contemporary setting--say, bezel set instead of traditional square four-prong.  But if the diamonds aren't great, perhaps the expense of new gold and labor aren't worthwhile?


Bezel settings are labor intensive compared with prongs, that's what I remember from a silver class.  Do the prongs catch on your clothes?  Bezels are a very good setting to protect stones prone to chipping.


----------



## etoupebirkin

My cat Rocket has discovered my Trader Joe's Salmon Oil tablets. He knocked over the bottle. The cap was not on the bottle. The little jerk. He loves them.


----------



## lulilu

EB, you are lucky he didn't get sick.  But what a find for a hungry cat!  I am the worst when it comes to replacing caps tightly.  I am lucky no one can reach the kitchen counter.  
Emmy has skin/allergy issues and we feed the dogs salmon food that we order online.  I am taking her to a specialist because nothing seems to make it any better.  I toss a little olive oil on her dinner, and give her omega-3 chews.  Haven't thought of salmon oil.  I hope the doc has some answers.


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu, ask your doctor about *Apoquel*!  It is relatively new on the market but can now be prescribed by most vets, and it is specifically designed for dogs with skin allergies!  Henry has been on it for several years and it has made SUCH a difference--He went from an itchy, paw chewing, miserable dog to one with almost no skin issues at all.
Seriously, if Emmy is a candidate it could be life-changing for her!


----------



## lulilu

Thanks Mindi!  I actually got a prescription for Apoquel from the regular vet about a month ago.  It does seem to help with the itchiness, but not the scaley (sorry tmi) bumps on her skin.  I have been giving it to her while waiting the month for the derm vet to have an opening.  We can't give her benadryl because of her eye issues (who knew something as innocuous as benadryl could endanger her remaining eyesight?).  
i am kind of dreading this path because it is going to cost a small fortune.  And we have had a bunch of testing done by the regular vet.  But the poor girl has problems.


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, I should have known you'd be on top of that, lulilu.  Darn, poor Emmy!  Let us know what the specialist says (for me, at least, there is really no such thing as TMI when it comes to pup issues).
And yes, dog specialists are insanely expensive.  In.Sane.Ly.  I feel lucky DH and I can more or less afford it (though it would be nice if our next dog isn't "special needs" ).  It would be heartbreaking to be prevented from doing the best for a pet because of finances.


----------



## etoupebirkin

lulilu said:


> EB, you are lucky he didn't get sick.  But what a find for a hungry cat!  I am the worst when it comes to replacing caps tightly.  I am lucky no one can reach the kitchen counter.
> Emmy has skin/allergy issues and we feed the dogs salmon food that we order online.  I am taking her to a specialist because nothing seems to make it any better.  I toss a little olive oil on her dinner, and give her omega-3 chews.  Haven't thought of salmon oil.  I hope the doc has some answers.


Lulilu, Rocket has a cast-iron constitution.  It will be interesting to see how much he weighs at the Vet's office this month. I DO limit the food for Rocket and Rosie. Rosie eats what she needs and keeps her svelte Siamese body. Rocket is just an eating machine. And he's too smart for his own good.


----------



## lulilu

When Emmy adopted me (literally -- when I was at the rescue, I was looking for a black dog as I understand they have a harder time finding a home.  They brought her into a room so I could meet her and she jumped up and snuggled into my side and stayed there.  The worker came in and asked where she was, as she couldn't see her so snuggled into my side.  There was no option but to bring her home with me.), I had no idea what kind of dog she was.  They called her a poodle, but she seems to be mostly cocker spaniel according to the vet.  At any rate, it seems they have eye issues (we had to have one removed and a prosthetic put in) and she has been on several prescription drops every day for years.  She has an opthamologist whom she sees regularly.  And skin issues also seem common.  We have insurance but most things are rejected as pre-existing conditions, e.g., dry eye and skin issues seen by vet on first visit.  Luckily (or not really) her loss of her one eye was caused by some glaucoma-type issue not related to dry eye.  Unfortunately it often moves to the other eye so we hover over her and give her drops religiously -- so far, so good with the eye pressure.  The doc was good enough to fight for us with the insurance company and we got some reimbursement for that surgery.
You are right, though.  We are lucky to be able to pay for their needs.  (which have represented many "birkin units" lol)


----------



## lulilu

EB, I follow the doc's orders religiously re measuring food, limiting snacks, no table food.  Emmy would weigh a ton as she loves to eat.  Carrots and ice cubes are favorite treats around here.  Moose was a big boy too.  I wasn't as strict with him.  Supposedly a "mini doxie" and weighed about 25 pounds.  It is very hard for me to deprive them but I have learned to be better at it.  Like Rocket, Moose could (and would) eat anything.


----------



## prepster

lulilu said:


> EB, you are lucky he didn't get sick.  But what a find for a hungry cat!  I am the worst when it comes to replacing caps tightly.  I am lucky no one can reach the kitchen counter.
> Emmy has skin/allergy issues and we feed the dogs salmon food that we order online.  I am taking her to a specialist because nothing seems to make it any better.  I toss a little olive oil on her dinner, and give her omega-3 chews.  Haven't thought of salmon oil.  I hope the doc has some answers.



Our puppy had so many ear and skin issues, we were desperate.  We finally started him on a raw diet of almost 100% meat, after a friend told us about putting her cat on raw. The change was remarkable.  His coat is glossy and thick and his ears are no longer yeasty and infected.  (He used to lick, scratch and bite at himself so much he was perpetually on steroids and antibiotics because the hot spots would then get infected.)  The best part is that he hardly sheds and his breath no longer smells, in fact, he doesn't smell at all.  His doggie-doo's are small and compact and hardly smell.  They just dry up into a white-ish powder and pretty much blow away or evaporate.  I had to go rogue on this though and cannot discuss it with my vet.   She asked what we had been doing that he looked so good and got very annoyed when I mentioned we started feeding raw.  She said it was dangerous for people to handle raw meat.  Lol! I said I handle raw meat every day that I make dinner.  The only difference is that instead of throwing it on the grill, I throw some of it in his bowl.  Oh well.  I'm happy, and pup looks terrific, so we just don't talk about it.


----------



## Mindi B

Add Henry to the list of champion eaters!  It was challenging to feed him and Olive together, as she was incredibly fussy and slow.  If Henry wasn't restrained he would inevitably gulp his food and make a play for hers, and chaos ensued. So when Olive was with us, Henry ate (quite happily, actually) in his crate.  No one could mess with his dinner, and he couldn't mess with anyone else's!
Lulilu, the image of Emmy just attaching herself to you is too sweet.  She was clearly waiting for you--of COURSE you had to take her home!


----------



## Mindi B

Prepster, I don't see how your vet can argue with success!  I suppose if you were to buy, I don't know, offal for your dogs, there is some chance that it might carry pathogens that meat intended for human consumption would not, but common sense food handling should take care of such issues either way.  Your dog is lucky that you were willing to experiment!  I actually know a number of people who have begun creating their own dog diets.  I think some commercial brands are okay, but the supermarket stuff is really, really not a good choice if it can be avoided.  We've been using Royal Canin for Henry, which seems to agree with him, but in her later years DH and I were scrambling to concoct a reasonable diet for Olive that she would actually eat.  Oy, that girl.


----------



## pursecrzy

prepster said:


> Our puppy had so many ear and skin issues, we were desperate.  We finally started him on a raw diet of almost 100% meat, after a friend told us about putting her cat on raw. The change was remarkable.  His coat is glossy and thick and his ears are no longer yeasty and infected.  (He used to lick, scratch and bite at himself so much he was perpetually on steroids and antibiotics because the hot spots would then get infected.)  The best part is that he hardly sheds and his breath no longer smells, in fact, he doesn't smell at all.  His doggie-doo's are small and compact and hardly smell.  They just dry up into a white-ish powder and pretty much blow away or evaporate.  I had to go rogue on this though and cannot discuss it with my vet.   She asked what we had been doing that he looked so good and got very annoyed when I mentioned we started feeding raw.  She said it was dangerous for people to handle raw meat.  Lol! I said I handle raw meat every day that I make dinner.  The only difference is that instead of throwing it on the grill, I throw some of it in his bowl.  Oh well.  I'm happy, and pup looks terrific, so we just don't talk about it.



WTF? Seriously?  Has she never heard of washing your hands well after handling raw meat?

A friend of mine has switched his dog to raw and says the same thing re her poop.

Jeez, a happy healthy pet is the goal.


----------



## lulilu

Raw food seems to be on the rise.  We use Call of the Wild, but haven't ordered the next month's food in case the vet suggests something else.  Someone I know gets the raw food unprocessed.  I am not sure I can handle it.  Where do you guys get yours?
I see Petsmart has some food that is supposed to be raw in a fridge.  Not sure if it's any good.


----------



## prepster

pursecrzy said:


> WTF? Seriously?  Has she never heard of washing your hands well after handling raw meat?
> 
> A friend of mine has switched his dog to raw and says the same thing re her poop.
> 
> Jeez, a happy healthy pet is the goal.





Mindi B said:


> Prepster, I don't see how your vet can argue with success!  I suppose if you were to buy, I don't know, offal for your dogs, there is some chance that it might carry pathogens that meat intended for human consumption would not, but common sense food handling should take care of such issues either way.  Your dog is lucky that you were willing to experiment!  I actually know a number of people who have begun creating their own dog diets.  I think some commercial brands are okay, but the supermarket stuff is really, really not a good choice if it can be avoided.  We've been using Royal Canin for Henry, which seems to agree with him, but in her later years DH and I were scrambling to concoct a reasonable diet for Olive that she would actually eat.  Oy, that girl.



Apparently (or so I've read) dog systems are more acidic and so the bacteria that would bother us doesn't bother them, which may explain why "in the wild" they could bury parts of a dead animal and then dig it up later and eat it.    I've had to totally adjust my thinking, and I went into it with some (a lot of!) trepidation.  I even hired a "raw specialist consultant" so I could call and say, "Are you absolutely, positively SURE he can eat an entire chicken thigh, bones and all?!?!"  She was amused but patient.  "Yes, they just turn to rubbery gel and come right out."    It's pretty crazy to watch him power through a chick thigh, crunch, crunch, crunch, or eat a whole egg, shell and all.  But he looks at me like, "What??? I'm a dog. Isn't this how you eat chicken?"  Lol!  And acts like it's the most natural thing in the world.  Which I suppose it is.  But freaky.  Anyway, he seems happy.  Another thing DH was just commenting about today is that when you pet him you don't get that slightly greasy feel on your hands that you get after petting some dogs.  And your hands don't smell doggy.


----------



## Mindi B

I'm interested in this raw diet stuff, too.  The poo thing makes sense--if the dog's body can utilize 99.9% of the food, which is what I would expect with a natural diet of raw meat, there would be very little left after digestion!  The commercial stuff has so many fillers--grains, especially--which dogs really weren't evolved to eat.  But I guess it is technically possible to feed a dog vegetarian foods (why one would choose to is a whole different question) whereas cats must be fed meat.  They are exclusively carnivores.


----------



## Mindi B

Wow, prepster, the bones and all thing would freak me OUT.  I'd be afraid Henry would choke.  He doesn't chew, just gulps.  Maybe this isn't an option for HenHen.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Wow, prepster, the bones and all thing would freak me OUT.  I'd be afraid Henry would choke.  He doesn't chew, just gulps.  Maybe this isn't an option for HenHen.



Some dogs will chew and some won't.  My guy tends to swallow things whole too, so I had to learn what he would chew and what he wouldn't.  When he was little I gave him chicken wings, and found he would just swallow them, which totally freaked me out, so I called the consultant in a panic, and she told me not to worry about it that they would soften and come out.  And they did.  (Lol!  Actually what she said is that her dog caught a gopher once and swallowed the entire gopher in one gulp. Ugh!)  But after that I started feeding thighs and turkey necks, because for some reason he will chew those.  Dogs are just so gross.  

Edit:  There's a ton of info. on the net and groups on Facebook.  People can be so extreme, and I was so stressed about it I stopped, and then started having the same skin issues again, so I began again.  Now we've been doing it for about a year, and it's no big deal.  Organic meat, some fresh veggies, fruit.  He probably eats better than DH and I do!


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  They are, prepster.  My tolerance for Ick has quintupled since I became a dog mom.  Canine effluvia does not faze me anymore.  Still grossed out by little kids, though, much to the amusement of my sisters in law.


----------



## ouija board

Don't assume that all dogs just pass the bones right out. I've had plenty of dogs end up on the surgery table because they swallowed a small critter whole. Those pesky hip joints don't always pass as smoothly as people would like you to think, and I've never ever seen chicken bones "soften up". Maybe cartilage, but definitely not calcified bones. Not all dogs who eat plastic toys need surgery, and likewise not all dogs who swallow bones end up obstructed. But in both cases, when they DO  obstruct, it's often life threatening. To me, even the chance of foreign body surgery is enough to say no to bones...I just don't see the point. It's far safer to add a calcium supplement (you should be adding other vitamins and minerals to a raw diet anyway) if that's the purpose of feeding bones. 

100% protein is fine for most dogs, but the older they get and the less functional their kidneys become, the harder it is for them to handle that much protein. And for small dogs prone to scooting, you need to add some fiber since small and infrequent poos make the problem worse. In the wild, nobody cares about the scooting and "wonderful" smell, but we humans tend to object to brown streaks on our nice furniture and carpets!


----------



## Mindi B

All very valid points, OB; thank you.  It is interesting to me that advocates of raw diets can say bones are safe, while every "Don't let your dog--" website warns against bones, especially poultry bones that splinter easily.  Like I said to prepster, feeding bones would be too scary for me.  And Henry has enough GI issues that I am more comfortable using a supplemented commercial diet from my vet for him.  Yet prepster is certainly not the only person to find that raw diets have benefits.  Olive definitely couldn't have done raw in her old age, as her kidneys needed pampering.  Though I think she would have like to try, the fusspot.  She was a canine gourmet.


----------



## Mindi B

Henry has asked me to add that he never scoots.  He may, on occasion, reserve the right to test the softness of certain household textiles with his butt, but he wishes to stipulate that this is not "scooting" per se and is an entirely sanitary and dignified procedure.


----------



## lulilu

It does seem as if the raw food issue is a "political" one in the dog world.  Interesting.  I will await advice from the derm vet.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> All very valid points, OB; thank you.  It is interesting to me that advocates of raw diets can say bones are safe, while every "Don't let your dog--" website warns against bones, especially poultry bones that splinter easily.  Like I said to prepster, feeding bones would be too scary for me.  And Henry has enough GI issues that I am more comfortable using a supplemented commercial diet from my vet for him.  Yet prepster is certainly not the only person to find that raw diets have benefits.  Olive definitely couldn't have done raw in her old age, as her kidneys needed pampering.  Though I think she would have like to try, the fusspot.  She was a canine gourmet.



Most days for breakfast I add in 1/4 c. of a dry food called Canine Caviar, that I order from Chewy.  It is grain free, and the guy that developed it had a Great Dane that lived to be 19 or some crazy thing like that.  I read that his dog was in the Guinness Book of World Records for longevity.   It has various green-stuff and herbs and vitamins.  They also have a dehydrated vegetable mix, and a seaweed powder, and sometimes he gets that soaked in water.  Once in a while I give him a can of their wet food to rotate with the other proteins he gets.  They have 97% duck, eel, lamb, goat and something called Brushtail that looks like an opossum on the can.  He also loves carrots as treats, and gets a little of whatever fruit we happen to have around.  I like that he's eating a high-quality diet and I know what's in it.  As i said, he really eats a healthier diet than we do.    No pizza, Chinese take-out or junk food.  Heaven help me...if I could just give up Twizzlers!  

I love that his coat is so amazing now.  You just want to grab him and run your hands through it.  For us it has been a Godsend, but we were pretty desperate.  I think every dog would need to be approached a little differently, as Ouija Board wisely said, based on his/her needs.



lulilu said:


> It does seem as if the raw food issue is a "political" one in the dog world.  Interesting.  I will await advice from the derm vet.



Good idea!  Probably everything is political in the dog world.  Lol!  Dog people are nutty. 



ouija board said:


> Don't assume that all dogs just pass the bones right out. I've had plenty of dogs end up on the surgery table because they swallowed a small critter whole. Those pesky hip joints don't always pass as smoothly as people would like you to think, and I've never ever seen chicken bones "soften up". Maybe cartilage, but definitely not calcified bones. Not all dogs who eat plastic toys need surgery, and likewise not all dogs who swallow bones end up obstructed. But in both cases, when they DO  obstruct, it's often life threatening. To me, even the chance of foreign body surgery is enough to say no to bones...I just don't see the point. It's far safer to add a calcium supplement (you should be adding other vitamins and minerals to a raw diet anyway) if that's the purpose of feeding bones.
> 
> 100% protein is fine for most dogs, but the older they get and the less functional their kidneys become, the harder it is for them to handle that much protein. And for small dogs prone to scooting, you need to add some fiber since small and infrequent poos make the problem worse. In the wild, nobody cares about the scooting and "wonderful" smell, but we humans tend to object to brown streaks on our nice furniture and carpets!



Good points for sure!  He gets a multi-vitamin every day, but it's good to know that he could have calcium supplements.  Thanks for the great info.  I take it you're a vet...how marvelous!  I always wanted to be a vet.  I'm sure it's not always as romantic as it seems  but it's wonderful that you are so smart and gifted and talented to be able to work with animals.  It must give you so much satisfaction.   I feel like my horse vet and I have been through a war together dealing with my horse's Navicular disease.  She has been an angel guiding us through the whole emotional diagnosis/decision rollercoaster.


----------



## ouija board

Ah, navicular disease, I'm sorry to hear that you're dealing with that, Prepster. It's such a frustrating condition. I started out as a horse vet, but ended up in small animal practice through a series of moves away from horse country [emoji20] But the change was certainly easier on my back. 

Yes, everything in the dog world becomes very political, from outdoors vs indoors, vaccinate vs don't vaccinate, raw vs commercial diet and on and on. The good thing is that animals are amazingly resilient and will generally tolerate whichever side of the debate their owners might choose. While I wax poetic about all the foreign body surgeries I've had to do, I know there are dogs out there who have a routine diet of chicken bones, plastic toys, and corn cobs and will probably outlive me! 

I'm fairly neutral about the raw diet. I remember a decade ago, there weren't many reliable sources for nutritional content that were readily available to the general public, so most people just winged it. That's probably why you get a lot of push back from vets who remember dealing with the consequences of these homemade experiments. For me, the issue is more about consistency and accuracy of nutritional value with any homemade diet, and now that there are good commercial versions of raw diets as well as sources for homemade recipes, I don't see any reason not to try it. If the food is producing good results in your dog, then that's the right food to use, regardless of brand or nutritional philosophy.


----------



## ouija board

Dang, Prepster, I just read back through your dog's diet..he definitely eats better than me!! Duck and eel, plus veggies...not bad!

DD had a new student from Australia join her class in January. His dad works for a dog food brand called Farmer's Market that's being introduced in the US. Grain free, simple ingredients, etc etc. I'm not sure what secret ingredient they sneak into it, but my cats are addicted to. I have two cats sitting on my face in the morning just waiting for me to get out of bed and crack open the pouch of tuna. I think I singlehandedly provide their entire US sales, with all the pouches of tuna and salmon that I buy every month!


----------



## prepster

ouija board said:


> Ah, navicular disease, I'm sorry to hear that you're dealing with that, Prepster. It's such a frustrating condition. I started out as a horse vet, but ended up in small animal practice through a series of moves away from horse country [emoji20] But the change was certainly easier on my back.
> 
> Yes, everything in the dog world becomes very political, from outdoors vs indoors, vaccinate vs don't vaccinate, raw vs commercial diet and on and on. The good thing is that animals are amazingly resilient and will generally tolerate whichever side of the debate their owners might choose. While I wax poetic about all the foreign body surgeries I've had to do, I know there are dogs out there who have a routine diet of chicken bones, plastic toys, and corn cobs and will probably outlive me!
> 
> I'm fairly neutral about the raw diet. I remember a decade ago, there weren't many reliable sources for nutritional content that were readily available to the general public, so most people just winged it. That's probably why you get a lot of push back from vets who remember dealing with the consequences of these homemade experiments. For me, the issue is more about consistency and accuracy of nutritional value with any homemade diet, and now that there are good commercial versions of raw diets as well as sources for homemade recipes, I don't see any reason not to try it. If the food is producing good results in your dog, then that's the right food to use, regardless of brand or nutritional philosophy.



Lol!  I worked for a small animal vet occasionally during college, and I remember a dog that used to eat absolutely everything.  He had eaten a pair of pantyhose and had to have surgery and they found all kinds of other things in there too.  It was like a Monty Python skit, all of the junk they were taking out.  

Interesting about the Farmer's Market brand.  I'll look into that.


----------



## ck21

Mindi-any updates on the new dog adoption process?

Chilling out after a busy weekend.  Every weekend should be 3 days (at least!).


----------



## lulilu

Long time, no see ck!

I had a houseful this weekend -- exDH's birthday celebration and all the kids home.  And my sister and family.  And a few random short visitors.  Everyone was on their way back home by 2 and I was all of a sudden alone.  Felt weird.  But nice to have everyone even though the weather was cold and gray.


----------



## Mindi B

Sounds like a tiring but fun weekend, lulilu!
Ck, we have been approved by several rescue agencies and now have the luxury of finding our puppy.  It's hard to be calm and not leap on the first wee pup that is offered (I'd take 'em all if I could), but I am trying to carefully consider temperamental "fit" for Henry's sake.  I am drawn to the shivery, shy ones (canine savior complex ), but HenHen tends to be anxious, and I don't want to end up with two worried dogs who wind each other up and stress each other out.  I think a fairly assertive little girl is our best choice, and we'll be assessing some puppy 'tudes this week!


----------



## lulilu

Very exciting, Mindi!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, I'm so happy you're looking for another dog!  How exciting for whoever you choose!


----------



## Mindi B

It's fun, and challenging, too!  I want 'em all.


----------



## lulilu

lol Mindi.  That's why CG and I ended up with so many dogs.


----------



## Mindi B

I totally get it!


----------



## Mindi B

Henry is sprawled across my lap with a Y-shaped chew bone.  He is going to town on it (which is a challenge, since most of his choppers never emerged) and occasionally will paw at it, which is my cue to reorient it for him to a more desirable position.  This is completely normal, yes?


----------



## MSO13

Mindi, DH wants all the cats which how we ended up with a small herd? swarm? colony? 

It sounds totally normal to assist with bone crunching. We will go to great lengths to please our cats. For example: 

We finally bought a new bed (yay) and ended up with an adjustable base that includes a massage feature. Think quarters in a motel bed type of shaking. We didn't want it but this model was on sale for less than the one without massage so DH said to the sales guy "well, the cats will like it, it sounds like the bed is purring" Fortunately, we had negotiated the deal already and were almost out the door or we may have been negotiating from the weaker, crazy cat man position. 

It was delivered and set up today.  After the delivery guys leave,  my laziest, long hair, tortie bear cat hopped right up on the end while I was messing with the remote, looked at me like "go ahead, push the button" so I did. I raised her up and started the foot massage. She rolled over and closed her eyes. She's probably still there but I set the timer to shut off the massage and went back to work. So we'll see if she starts nudging the remote in the future. If they all catch on to the purring bed, DH and I will have to sleep in another bed as there just won't be room for us!


----------



## Mindi B

The World's Most Expensive Cat Bed.  
This is awesome.


----------



## pursecrzy

Clowder or glaring.  


I admit I had to look it up


----------



## Mindi B

A clowder of cats.  I like it!  And it's better than a "chowder of cats," which has too much fur in it to be a good soup.


----------



## pursecrzy

Cat chowder! LOL!

*no cats were harmed for this joke


----------



## lulilu

Totally normal, Mindi!  Totally normal.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ugh, my neighbor keeps offering me a puppy. Her son is friends with DS1 and she had him over while I was away with DS2 and DH. I received tons of adorable pictures of DS1 playing with three Papillon puppies - and she emailed videos too. Talk about a hard sell! Charlie just seems like he prefers being the only dog. I'm not actually sure if he's aware he's a dog, or just shorter than the rest of us. It's SOOO tempting though, they are so adorable.


----------



## ouija board

A clowder of cats, that's a new one to me! Auto correct wants it to say chowder of cats, which does sound rather disturbing. 

MrsOwen gets the prize for most expensive cat bed, ever! I'm hoping that my tubby kitty doesn't catch wind of the purring bed, or I'll be on the hunt for the same bed.

BBC, just keep sending DS1 to visit the Papillon puppies...you get cute videos of puppies without actually adopting one of them, lol! DD desperately wants a pet snake, so my solution is to take her to the local aquarium/reptile house to get her fix. She gets to walk around with a snake on her shoulders, and I don't have to raise mice. Win win.


----------



## lulilu

OB, I've said this before about the snake issue, but you are a terrific mom.  I used to take the GDs to look at fish etc at Petsmart but there was no handling of any critters.  Just looking through glass.  Around her shoulders?!?!?!


----------



## ouija board

Yes! A ball python around her neck. I'm not a germaphobe or neat freak, but when the snake reached around and "kissed" her on the face, I admit, I did scrub her down with hand sanitizer! 

Here's a good reason why I can't have a snake.  Just a few days ago, I did a much needed cleaning of the fish tank. Remember the scene from Finding Nemo where the fish tank was totally covered in algae? That's what my tank looked like. Within an hour of cleaning the tank, all three fish were belly up. Not sure what I did, maybe the fish were so shocked by actually swimming in clean water that they couldn't handle it. Nope, no way I can keep a snake alive.


----------



## Mindi B

Aw, RIP, OB's fish.  I actually like reptiles, but the feeding regimes (mice--poor mousies; mealy worms--ickyickyicky) are deal breakers.  And I admit, snuggling with a python lacks certain elements of cuddliness that I value.


----------



## lulilu

We had to put away the aquarium after losing a bunch of fish, OB.  No matter how hard I tried, following instructions re water closely, we would lose one or more after cleaning.  It just got to be too much to bear.


----------



## ouija board

Lulilu, I might need to do the same. I seem to be bothered about the deaths more than DD is. This last mass die off was particularly painful since these guys had made it for so long. 

Mindi, reptiles are so not cuddly at all!


----------



## Mindi B

Hey, have you ever cuddled with a constrictor?  Snuggled with a salamander?  (Okay, that's an amphibian, but you know what I mean.)
It's not_ their_ fault they are cold-blooded and/or slimy!  Where's the LOVE, people?!


----------



## ouija board

DD thinks snakes are "adorable" in her words. I'm not squeamish about them, but I'd never be quite sure if the love was one sided, especially with a boa constrictor. Is it hugging me because it likes me or because it's hungry??


----------



## Mindi B

It's affection, OB.  Pure affection.  Lil' OB is such a cool kid!  "Adorable," indeed!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ok, which one of you ladies got this??
http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/comp...-dollar380000-at-hong-kong-auction/ar-BBBIuQx


----------



## etoile de mer

Dropping in with this in case of interest to anyone...last night we watched "Elizabeth at 90 - A Family Tribute" via Netflix. It shows the queen and her family reminiscing while watching old movie footage. It's so adorable and endearing, we really enjoyed it! She's awe-inspiring (I hope to be as sharp and active at that age), and her family clearly loves and admires her.


----------



## lulilu

Thank you etoile!  I will try to catch it.  I love all things royal.


----------



## etoile de mer

lulilu said:


> Thank you etoile!  I will try to catch it.  I love all things royal.



Me, too! The other you might like is the documentary "Prince Philip: The Plot to Make a King", via Netflix. This one fills in some of the blanks regarding Philip.


----------



## prepster

etoile de mer said:


> Me, too! The other you might like is the documentary "Prince Philip: The Plot to Make a King", via Netflix. This one fills in some of the blanks regarding Philip.



We watched "Elizabeth at 90" tonight.  Great suggestion!  Thanks!


----------



## Mindi B

It's funny.  I think of myself as an Anglophile, but have never really been intrigued by the royals.  Beyond following the Charles/Diana and Fergie news when I was actually living in the UK (it was unavoidable, as you might imagine), I mostly restrict my royal-watching to a general admiration for the young royals (Wills, Kate, and Harry).
I must try to enlarge my scope!  QE II is a remarkable figure.  I would imagine she is formidable in person, but who else could live one's life so publicly for 90 years and maintain such a consistently dignified persona?  Some folks can't be in the public eye for five minutes without making a major gaffe.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, the mini series on Elizabeth was wonderful.  She was so young when her father died, and definitely so reluctant to become queen.  She had so many obstacles and met them all with grace -- even when it pained her to do so.


----------



## etoile de mer

I love history in general, but have really enjoyed reading history of the royals. Elizabeth has had such an unwavering sense of duty, and an ability to handle all sorts of situations with such grace and dignity.


----------



## Mindi B

She does.  I lived in the UK during her "annus horribilis" ('92, I believe) when Charles and Diana divorced, Fergie was caught "toe sucking" a millionaire by the tabloid press (eesh) and the whole royal family seemed embroiled in embarrassing scandals.  She kept calm and carried on, she did.  That one wry Latin phrase was her only public acknowledgement that she was distressed.


----------



## lulilu

What a difference a day makes -- it is sunny, mild and breezy today.  A perfect day to be outside.  Really raises the spirits.


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> She does.  I lived in the UK during her "annus horribilis" ('92, I believe) when Charles and Diana divorced, Fergie was caught "toe sucking" a millionaire by the tabloid press (eesh) and the whole royal family seemed embroiled in embarrassing scandals.  She kept calm and carried on, she did.  That one wry Latin phrase was her only public acknowledgement that she was distressed.



Geez, that was a low point, wasn't it!  In "Elizabeth at 90", William and Harry both mention how badly they feel if the disappoint "Gran"! Harry mentions something about a simple look she gives that conveys the message.


----------



## Mindi B

IF all goes well and I'm not jinxing it, new puppy alert in about eight days.  
While withholding details due to completely ridiculous and indefensible superstition, I am seeking small breed puppy food selections.  She is currently on some sort of dry kibble from Costco and the foster mom will give me enough of this that I can transition her to something I like better.  I'm okay with dry, but I think I want to go grain-free.
Suggestions from mah Peeps?


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, I am so excited for you!  I am sure others know more about food, as we are still struggling with Emmy's skin (derm appointment on Monday, finally).  That being said, we use Taste of the Wild dry and canned.  It is grain-free.  Amazon scheduled deliveries as the local stores do not carry it.
I am still wishing I was as brave as Prepster and others who feed raw.  If that is in my future, I will be pm'ing them for advice.  In my heart, I think it might be best, but I still cannot face it.  Maybe if it came in ready-to-feed versions (that don't look like a real animal lol).
Can't wait to see the new little girl!


----------



## lulilu

Etoile, I used to have "the look" capabilities when my kids were little.  Unfortunately, I lost my powers when they got older.  It can be a very effective tool.


----------



## etoile de mer

lulilu said:


> Etoile, I used to have "the look" capabilities when my kids were little.  Unfortunately, I lost my powers when they got older.  It can be a very effective tool.



*lulilu*, when we were little we called it the "hairy eyeball" which is such a weird phrase! It involved some subtle eye squinting. We don't have kids to test current effectiveness, and unfortunately our dog was immune to it...like the time she ate a sponge!


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> It's funny.  I think of myself as an Anglophile, but have never really been intrigued by the royals.  Beyond following the Charles/Diana and Fergie news when I was actually living in the UK (it was unavoidable, as you might imagine), I mostly restrict my royal-watching to a general admiration for the young royals (Wills, Kate, and Harry).
> I must try to enlarge my scope!  QE II is a remarkable figure.  I would imagine she is formidable in person, but who else could live one's life so publicly for 90 years and maintain such a consistently dignified persona?  Some folks can't be in the public eye for five minutes without making a major gaffe.


Mindi, you lived in the UK?   What was it like?   I daydream about what that would be like.   (I have to say that being away from the USA would probably make me incredibly homesick so it will probably never happen.  But the UK has so much history and character).


----------



## lulilu

etoile de mer said:


> *lulilu*, when we were little we called it the "hairy eyeball" which is such a weird phrase! It involved some subtle eye squinting. We don't have kids to test current effectiveness, and unfortunately our dog was immune to it...like the time she ate a sponge!



My kids called it the stink eye.  ha.


----------



## Mindi B

I've heard it called the "hairy eyeball," etoile!  To Henry, the hairy eyeball conveys "Better eat this fast 'cus the bipeds are comin' to take it away!"  Sigh.
eagle, it's been many, many years (well, obviously, since I referenced '92) and at that time the UK and most European destinations were much more culturally distinct from the US and from one another than they seem today.  No cell phones, no personal computers, no Internet, etc. There were many fewer international retailers and less worldwide availability of goods--most brands, from clothing to food, were unique to the country.  Social rules were vastly different, and we Americans were rubes, plain and simple. And we LOVED it.  I loved, loved, loved the UK countryside (from Scotland to Wales to Cornwall to the white cliffs of Dover), London, the people, the theater, the television (from sublime to ridiculous), the history, tea and scones, everything.  I had grown up on British children's novels (The Wombles, The Wind in the Willows, Winnie the Pooh, Alice in Wonderland) and so at least some of the words, expressions, and general cadence of British English were very familiar to me.  I had never lived near a big city, and the Tube let me explore so easily.  Also, train travel!  All of it was marvelous.  I felt very at home very quickly and truly had two of the best, most enlightening years of my life.  I will always be American (not always thrilled about that, but so it is), but I do think DH and I became much less insular, much more "citizens of the world" during those two years.  Not in an "Aren't we sophisticated" way, but in a "Dang, we were lucky to have that experience" way.  We were so fortunate.
We try to go back every year for a week or so.  London is our favorite city on earth.


----------



## ouija board

DH and I loved London when we visited many years back, so much so that DH applied for a job outside of London. 

Etoile, I love the term hairy eyeball! Mine is pretty much useless against human and furry children, but I still try. 

Mindi, fingers crossed that the puppy works out!!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, OB!  I have been trying to work with several rescue agencies in the past few weeks, and have encountered everything from complete incompetence (spiced up with defensiveness--always a plus) to fanatical cautiousness (which I forgive--it's more work for the humans and done on behalf of the critters).  So I won't rest easy until we have this girl at home.  And see that Henry is not inclined to eat her.


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> I've heard it called the "hairy eyeball," etoile!  To Henry, the hairy eyeball conveys "Better eat this fast 'cus the bipeds are comin' to take it away!"  Sigh.
> eagle, it's been many, many years (well, obviously, since I referenced '92) and at that time the UK and most European destinations were much more culturally distinct from the US and from one another than they seem today.  No cell phones, no personal computers, no Internet, etc. There were many fewer international retailers and less worldwide availability of goods--most brands, from clothing to food, were unique to the country.  Social rules were vastly different, and we Americans were rubes, plain and simple. And we LOVED it.  I loved, loved, loved the UK countryside (from Scotland to Wales to Cornwall to the white cliffs of Dover), London, the people, the theater, the television (from sublime to ridiculous), the history, tea and scones, everything.  I had grown up on British children's novels (The Wombles, The Wind in the Willows, Winnie the Pooh, Alice in Wonderland) and so at least some of the words, expressions, and general cadence of British English were very familiar to me.  I had never lived near a big city, and the Tube let me explore so easily.  Also, train travel!  All of it was marvelous.  I felt very at home very quickly and truly had two of the best, most enlightening years of my life.  I will always be American (not always thrilled about that, but so it is), but I do think DH and I became much less insular, much more "citizens of the world" during those two years.  Not in an "Aren't we sophisticated" way, but in a "Dang, we were lucky to have that experience" way.  We were so fortunate.
> We try to go back every year for a week or so.  London is our favorite city on earth.



Well I'm glad someone else has heard it called this, I felt a bit weird even typing it out!  Maybe if someone has really long eyelashes, and they do that squinty thing, from just the right angle, their eyeballs look hairy???

So glad eagle asked about your UK experience, as I meant to. Loved hearing about it! I've only been to London, and then I briefly passed though Dover on the way to Calais (via ferry, pre chunnel times). I loved London so much! We were there in the summer, and it was so gorgeous. Loved all the beautiful parks, and amazing architecture. I'd love to spent a long vacation exploring London again, and the rest of the UK.


----------



## Mindi B

ITA, London _is_ wonderful, etoile, and if you could one day take time to explore some of the British countryside as well, that is a glorious experience in itself.  The UK is a remarkable country (I fervently hope Brexit won't damage it--too much), and (at the risk of overgeneralizing) the average person-on-the-street is informed, pleasant, and darn funny.  As a clueless American, i was the target of the incomparable British sarcasm many, many times.  It is so sharp that you don't realize until later that you're bleeding.  But it's brilliant.  And, in retrospect, I deserved it.  I was soooo naive.


----------



## pursecrzy

lulilu said:


> What a difference a day makes -- it is sunny, mild and breezy today.  A perfect day to be outside.  Really raises the spirits.



I agree! It's absolutely beautiful here.



Mindi B said:


> IF all goes well and I'm not jinxing it, new puppy alert in about eight days.
> While withholding details due to completely ridiculous and indefensible superstition, I am seeking small breed puppy food selections.  She is currently on some sort of dry kibble from Costco and the foster mom will give me enough of this that I can transition her to something I like better.  I'm okay with dry, but I think I want to go grain-free.
> Suggestions from mah Peeps?



Miss P recommends Royal Canin. She inhales their Mini Adult. Her breeder started her on it.



lulilu said:


> Etoile, I used to have "the look" capabilities when my kids were little.  Unfortunately, I lost my powers when they got older.  It can be a very effective tool.



I have the look and can control the intensity of it. Very effective.


----------



## smallfry

Mindi B said:


> IF all goes well and I'm not jinxing it, new puppy alert in about eight days.
> While withholding details due to completely ridiculous and indefensible superstition, I am seeking small breed puppy food selections.  She is currently on some sort of dry kibble from Costco and the foster mom will give me enough of this that I can transition her to something I like better.  I'm okay with dry, but I think I want to go grain-free.
> Suggestions from mah Peeps?


So exciting Mindi!
For dry, I use Open Farm: https://www.openfarmpet.com/ 
Here is a great website for dog food reviews:  http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> I've heard it called the "hairy eyeball," etoile!  To Henry, the hairy eyeball conveys "Better eat this fast 'cus the bipeds are comin' to take it away!"  Sigh.
> eagle, it's been many, many years (well, obviously, since I referenced '92) and at that time the UK and most European destinations were much more culturally distinct from the US and from one another than they seem today.  No cell phones, no personal computers, no Internet, etc. There were many fewer international retailers and less worldwide availability of goods--most brands, from clothing to food, were unique to the country.  Social rules were vastly different, and we Americans were rubes, plain and simple. And we LOVED it.  I loved, loved, loved the UK countryside (from Scotland to Wales to Cornwall to the white cliffs of Dover), London, the people, the theater, the television (from sublime to ridiculous), the history, tea and scones, everything.  I had grown up on British children's novels (The Wombles, The Wind in the Willows, Winnie the Pooh, Alice in Wonderland) and so at least some of the words, expressions, and general cadence of British English were very familiar to me.  I had never lived near a big city, and the Tube let me explore so easily.  Also, train travel!  All of it was marvelous.  I felt very at home very quickly and truly had two of the best, most enlightening years of my life.  I will always be American (not always thrilled about that, but so it is), but I do think DH and I became much less insular, much more "citizens of the world" during those two years.  Not in an "Aren't we sophisticated" way, but in a "Dang, we were lucky to have that experience" way.  We were so fortunate.
> We try to go back every year for a week or so.  London is our favorite city on earth.


I like Victorian silver jewelry, lockets, bookchains, Scottish agate pins.   Did  you know that if you are on German ebay and you enter Victorian silver you will get no hits?   
I read The Wind in the Willows and Alice.   I keep meaning to look up Mr. Toad's Wild Ride chapter.   There's a sentence where he's nattily dressed in goggles and is driving a bright yellow roadster.   And, it's clear that he's being over the top but that's what makes him endearing.


----------



## eagle1002us

What a wonderful, enviable experience you had, Mindi!


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> IF all goes well and I'm not jinxing it, new puppy alert in about eight days.
> While withholding details due to completely ridiculous and indefensible superstition, I am seeking small breed puppy food selections.  She is currently on some sort of dry kibble from Costco and the foster mom will give me enough of this that I can transition her to something I like better.  I'm okay with dry, but I think I want to go grain-free.
> Suggestions from mah Peeps?



Mindi, if sensitive stomached whippets' opinions are helpful,  my girls love Merrick's dry food. The kibble size is small. We have the best luck with lamb or buffalo flavor. The stool is smaller with the lamb. They don't enjoy the chicken and they've never tried the salmon. Some pet stores and Amazon carry it. They had terrible gas from Call of the Wild.


----------



## Mindi B

dharma, do the whippets get the Merrick Grain-Free Real Lamb, or the "Limited Ingredient" Lamb and Sweet Potato?  It's both wonderful and intimidating, how many food options there are for our canines!


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> dharma, do the whippets get the Merrick Grain-Free Real Lamb, or the "Limited Ingredient" Lamb and Sweet Potato?  It's both wonderful and intimidating, how many food options there are for our canines!


For the past 7 months, the grain free. Prior to that, the limited.  We switched when they started to get a little thick in the middle. They are aging ladies desperate to keep their Duchess of Windsor figures.


----------



## chaneljewel

lulilu said:


> Mindi, the mini series on Elizabeth was wonderful.  She was so young when her father died, and definitely so reluctant to become queen.  She had so many obstacles and met them all with grace -- even when it pained her to do so.



I enjoyed the series so much.  I learned so much history and just how much Elizabeth had to grow up so not to be taken advantage of by others.  Really gave me a new admiration for this woman.  I'm always interested in the royals.  Such a unique lifestyle that's endured so much history but continues to be regal.


----------



## Mindi B

Mods, delete if inappropriate:
Prayers for London.  I am focusing on the many stories of heroism by first responders and ordinary citizens that remind us of the courage and goodness in most people.


----------



## Mindi B

Sorry my post done kilt Chat today!
Here's a smiley to make amends:


----------



## lulilu

You didn't kill chat, Mindi.  I was just reading similar articles.  Good to hear about bravery in the face of such horror.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I spent the day cleaning the house, working out, then went out for a drive with DH and DD to Vanish brewery and had a sampler. They ran out of BBQ at the brewery, so we went into Leesburg and got dinner. It was a meat fest. Yum! I'm now snuggling with Rocket and Rosie.


----------



## ck21

Mindi- you didn't kill chat!  The nice weather here kept me away!  

Excited for your new addition!  We feed Bailey nutrisource grain free.  Made here in Minnesota!


----------



## Mindi B

That sounds like a great evening, EB!
ck, hi!  Glad you're getting good weather.  This "omega block" high/low pressure thingy (I'm a meteorologist, clearly) is making the East Coast pretty, er, crappy.  Grey and rain and cold, not summery at all.


----------



## lulilu

You are right Mindi.  On the rare sunny day (or afternoon), I feel I must run outside.  It's another gloomy, cool and rainy day here.  I keep telling myself that it's only the beginning of summer, and how awful those heatwaves were last summer.  But a littler moderate sunny weather would be most appreciated.


----------



## etoile de mer

Hello east coasters, I'm sending some west coast sun and blue skies right now. Some puffy clouds may tag along, too, sorry about that! Hopefully all will arrive soon!


----------



## Mindi B

I'll take it, etoile!  Thank you!


----------



## Passau

Celebrating my 25th Wedding Anniversary today!  Hard to believe that time goes so quickly!


----------



## lulilu

Passau said:


> Celebrating my 25th Wedding Anniversary today!  Hard to believe that time goes so quickly!




Congratulations!!!


----------



## Passau

Thanks, lulilu!  I did not think we were going to make it as my DH had Stage 4 Cancer last year but he is now in remission!  We have much to celebrate!!


----------



## lulilu

That is a truly wonderful reason to celebrate!


----------



## Mindi B

Passau--wonderful news and congratulations to you both!


----------



## ouija board

Passau, what a milestone for so many reasons!! May it be a wonderful and special day for you and DH [emoji322]


----------



## allanrvj

Passau said:


> Celebrating my 25th Wedding Anniversary today!  Hard to believe that time goes so quickly!


Congratulations!


----------



## chaneljewel

Passau said:


> Celebrating my 25th Wedding Anniversary today!  Hard to believe that time goes so quickly!



Congratulations!  Hope the day was fun!


----------



## Hermezzy

Passau said:


> Thanks, lulilu!  I did not think we were going to make it as my DH had Stage 4 Cancer last year but he is now in remission!  We have much to celebrate!!


What a wonderful, wonderful story.  My heart sings when I hear news like this.  So thrilled for you both!


----------



## alias000

Hi all, just wondering if anyone can advise me on a particular Hermes Bag. 

I have a Kelly 28 in Black Box Leather with Palladium hardware. Bought around 2007/8 and used only a few times.

I am considering selling it and am unsure on its value. Ive seen prices range from $10k - $22k.

Here is an example https://www.portero.com/hermes-black-box-kelly-28cm-sellier-palladium-hardware-unicorn-x-stamp

If anyone can help give me more info on this bag that would be great.


----------



## lulilu

alias000 said:


> Hi all, just wondering if anyone can advise me on a particular Hermes Bag.
> 
> I have a Kelly 28 in Black Box Leather with Palladium hardware. Bought around 2007/8 and used only a few times.
> 
> I am considering selling it and am unsure on its value. Ive seen prices range from $10k - $22k.
> 
> Here is an example https://www.portero.com/hermes-black-box-kelly-28cm-sellier-pallad-unicorn-x-stamp
> 
> If anyone can help give me more info on this bag that would be great.



If you are selling yourself, I would check ebay prices.  Keep in mind that resellers with longstanding reputations can command higher prices than the ordinary seller.  Also, consider submitting photos to AFF and FP and ask for their purchase/consignment prices.  Personally, I would not pay $22K for a 10 year old bag.  The lower end of your price spectrum seems more reasonable, but the size is very popular right now, so it may command a higher price.  Sorry, this may not be very helpful.


----------



## Mindi B

Agree with lulilu--You need a professional assessment.  Ann's Fabulous Finds is pleasant to work with (in my experience), and if the sale is not urgent, you could also contact Heritage Auctions.  Their luxury handbags experts are very knowledgeable about the resale market, and their auctions reach an international audience, which can maximize profits!  Good luck!


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, css.  You have articulated very valid points.  I hadn't actually thought that far--I stopped at, "Hey, my dog!  MY dog!"   Oh, and if, God forbid, my dog were ever lost or stolen, how could I ENDURE not being the first to hear of his/her recovery?!  There seems in this organization, along with an admirable concern for their animals, a WEE bit of DISTRUST of their prospective adoptive families.  The application also asks if I've ever been convicted of a crime and demands my and every member of the household's driver's license numbers, which I would think would allow some background checking to occur. . . .
> Really not sure yet where I come down on this.


I really try to avoid sharing DL numbers and I wish I had a State-issued ID that I could use in lieu of that.    More to your point, this agency sounds like it has an aggressive staff and I would not mess with (bother with) them.   You don't want to inadvertently get a pet-based rap sheet.   If the pet sickens and passes -- which everything including humans is always vulnerable to --- what will they do:  sue?  Doesn't the Humane Society have a bunch of puppies lying around?    And who keeps an eye on that distrustful group?  They sound a tad vigilante.


----------



## eagle1002us

lulilu said:


> If you are selling yourself, I would check ebay prices.  Keep in mind that resellers with longstanding reputations can command higher prices than the ordinary seller.  Also, consider submitting photos to AFF and FP and ask for their purchase/consignment prices.  Personally, I would not pay $22K for a 10 year old bag.  The lower end of your price spectrum seems more reasonable, but the size is very popular right now, so it may command a higher price.  Sorry, this may not be very helpful.


I think you could easily recover what you paid for the bag but getting a substantial premium (e.g., $22K)  might be be somewhat iffy. (I can guess what you paid since my bags were all purchased about a decade ago).   On the other hand, small bags are in fashion right now so your timing and the the basic beauty and utility of the bag will help you.  I have lately been perusing reseller sites in addition to ebay for various H things and I notice that so many sites list stuff that's already listed on ebay.   So I guess you could list it on ebay and that might not conflict with the listing it with a reseller or two.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Passau said:


> Celebrating my 25th Wedding Anniversary today!  Hard to believe that time goes so quickly!


Congratulations!!! I hope you had a fabulous time with your DH!!!


----------



## allanrvj

Hello all. I hope everyone's doing well. I have a question: has any of you tried taking the Trans-Siberian train? 

So a little backstory: I have a Danish friend and I planned to take him to the Philippines, to show him around. Recently he got this crazy idea that instead of flying from Copenhagen to Manila, he and I should fly to Moscow, take the Trans-Siberian train to Vladivostok (which takes like 7 days, I think?), and then fly to Vladivostok to Manila. I am not too thrilled with this idea because it entails bad food (I think) and no showering (I think, coz we're gonna take the 2nd class), and I don't know sleeping there would be.

I don't know. I just want to curl up and take a direct flight to Manila but my friend is having some sort of a quarter-life crisis so he wants to explore, and I want to support him as much as possible. He gets super excited when he's talking about the damn train. lol

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Passau

Thank you for your kind words,@ hermezzy, @chaneljewel, @ Ouija board, @ mindi B, and  @allanrvj!  We had a wonderful dinner with our 14 year old DD!


----------



## ouija board

Allanrvj, it sounds like the makings of a memorable trip! Not luxurious, of course, but you'll have stories to tell for a long time. If he's a good friend, then I think the less pleasant parts of the trip will be more tolerable than if you were doing it alone. I was in a similar situation with DD last month. She wanted to go camping with her Girl Scout troop, which is definitely not my thing. Even though it wasn't true camping with tents and campfire, we were still roughing it in an ancient cabin with one bathroom for 14 people. Long story short, we had a great time despite the sleeping and toilet situation. Good friends, tolerable food, and magnificent views of the mountains made it worthwhile. Granted, I wouldn't voluntarily offer to do it again, but I'm glad we did it. 

If you go, you'll have to tell us all about it!


----------



## allanrvj

ouija board said:


> Allanrvj, it sounds like the makings of a memorable trip! Not luxurious, of course, but you'll have stories to tell for a long time. If he's a good friend, then I think the less pleasant parts of the trip will be more tolerable than if you were doing it alone. I was in a similar situation with DD last month. She wanted to go camping with her Girl Scout troop, which is definitely not my thing. Even though it wasn't true camping with tents and campfire, we were still roughing it in an ancient cabin with one bathroom for 14 people. Long story short, we had a great time despite the sleeping and toilet situation. Good friends, tolerable food, and magnificent views of the mountains made it worthwhile. Granted, I wouldn't voluntarily offer to do it again, but I'm glad we did it.
> 
> If you go, you'll have to tell us all about it!



Yes, he is a good friend, one that I am close to. That analogy with your DD is spot on; that's what I am hoping for ever I choose to join--inconvenient but fun and memorable. Thanks for your encouragement.


----------



## park56

Passau said:


> Thanks, lulilu!  I did not think we were going to make it as my DH had Stage 4 Cancer last year but he is now in remission!  We have much to celebrate!!



Passau, I don't know you personally but wanted you to know that this happy news made my day. Congratulations and best wishes!


----------



## Passau

Thanks, park56!  I love to rejoice in the good fortune of others as it makes life seem so hopeful! Happiness is contagious!


----------



## etoupebirkin

allanrvj said:


> Hello all. I hope everyone's doing well. I have a question: has any of you tried taking the Trans-Siberian train?
> 
> So a little backstory: I have a Danish friend and I planned to take him to the Philippines, to show him around. Recently he got this crazy idea that instead of flying from Copenhagen to Manila, he and I should fly to Moscow, take the Trans-Siberian train to Vladivostok (which takes like 7 days, I think?), and then fly to Vladivostok to Manila. I am not too thrilled with this idea because it entails bad food (I think) and no showering (I think, coz we're gonna take the 2nd class), and I don't know sleeping there would be.
> 
> I don't know. I just want to curl up and take a direct flight to Manila but my friend is having some sort of a quarter-life crisis so he wants to explore, and I want to support him as much as possible. He gets super excited when he's talking about the damn train. lol
> 
> Thanks for reading.


I also agree with OB about this trip. I think it would be really fascinating. Sometimes going out of your comfort zone will provide you with remarkable travels and memories. A few years ago I went to Tibet, while my hotel had Western standards, the day trips were adventures, especially rest rooms. Most facilities were holes in the ground, literally. But I went with the flow and did everything, including a 2-mile walk along a cliff with a 2,000 foot drop. Sometimes the trail was only about 2-feet wide. The elevation ranged from 11,000 to 14,000 feet. Needless to say, I was scared sh*tless at times. I also remember showing a Tibetan woman my knitting and showing her how I knit. She showed me her knitting and taught me how to knit her way. Mind you, no words were spoken. I have so many fond memories of that trip. 

So, my recommendation is to go for it, bring a camera and write a journal.


----------



## allanrvj

etoupebirkin said:


> I also agree with OB about this trip. I think it would be really fascinating. Sometimes going out of your comfort zone will provide you with remarkable travels and memories. A few years ago I went to Tibet, while my hotel had Western standards, the day trips were adventures, especially rest rooms. Most facilities were holes in the ground, literally. But I went with the flow and did everything, including a 2-mile walk along a cliff with a 2,000 foot drop. Sometimes the trail was only about 2-feet wide. The elevation ranged from 11,000 to 14,000 feet. Needless to say, I was scared sh*tless at times. I also remember showing a Tibetan woman my knitting and showing her how I knit. She showed me her knitting and taught me how to knit her way. Mind you, no words were spoken. I have so many fond memories of that trip.
> 
> So, my recommendation is to go for it, bring a camera and write a journal.


Thank you so much, EB! This is the kind of encouragement I need. I am so not the adventurous kind.  I mean, I like to travel but I prefer going to cities to explore, not backpacker-type wanderings.


----------



## ouija board

Passau, sounds like you had a great day with your DH and DD!

Allan, EB's story is way better than mine! We, at least, had above ground toilets [emoji38] I concur with the camera and journal for this once in a lifetime experience. Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## allanrvj

I will! thank you for your words!


----------



## Alice's craze

I would love to get an used Hermes.  Reasoning... Most likely cheaper to get than in the stores.  However, I can't seem to have peace with myself about the authenticity of buying other than from Hermes store.  Please tell me that I am crazy so that I will actually buy my first Hermes Bag.  P.S. I am falling in love with LV now that I had been to Paris and found that LV there are way cheaper than LV anywhere else.  The discount is substantial!


----------



## Mindi B

tPF can help.  First, there is an authentication thread (check out the rules for obtaining an authentication) and second, there are discussions of peoples' experiences with various resellers that can help guide you to reliable sources for authentic Hermes.  Do some searches here and you will find help and support for your decision-making.  Good luck!


----------



## Pautinka

allanrvj said:


> Hello all. I hope everyone's doing well. I have a question: has any of you tried taking the Trans-Siberian train?
> 
> So a little backstory: I have a Danish friend and I planned to take him to the Philippines, to show him around. Recently he got this crazy idea that instead of flying from Copenhagen to Manila, he and I should fly to Moscow, take the Trans-Siberian train to Vladivostok (which takes like 7 days, I think?), and then fly to Vladivostok to Manila. I am not too thrilled with this idea because it entails bad food (I think) and no showering (I think, coz we're gonna take the 2nd class), and I don't know sleeping there would be.
> 
> I don't know. I just want to curl up and take a direct flight to Manila but my friend is having some sort of a quarter-life crisis so he wants to explore, and I want to support him as much as possible. He gets super excited when he's talking about the damn train. lol
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Hi! I did it in September last year and would do it again in a shot. I did Moscow to Irkutsk, overnighted in Irkutsk (amazing for a night out and would highly recommend Marussia hotel, boutique yet cheap in fashionable area) then on to Vladivostok. Spent night in Vladivostok (cool town)then on to South Korea then Japan by boat ( AVOID BOAT AT ALL COSTS!! I would never go on that again). 
I don't normally post on this thread but saw your question. Would be perfectly happy to answer any questions you may have by PM. Next on my list is Trans-Mongolian! I would have liked to have made more stops en route but it wasn't possible timewise.  I had to endure two slipped discs in my back whilst doing it but it did not detract from the fun I had. We met some really interesting people (I speak Russian so that may have helped) and had many memorable experiences. The fantastic hotels we stayed in in Japan were a wonderful way to refresh after the utilitarian and basic accommodation of the train. Hope this helps - I would recommend googling the blog called Seat61.


----------



## allanrvj

Pautinka said:


> Hi! I did it in September last year and would do it again in a shot. I did Moscow to Irkutsk, overnighted in Irkutsk (amazing for a night out and would highly recommend Marussia hotel, boutique yet cheap in fashionable area) then on to Vladivostok. Spent night in Vladivostok (cool town)then on to South Korea then Japan by boat ( AVOID BOAT AT ALL COSTS!! I would never go on that again).
> I don't normally post on this thread but saw your question. Would be perfectly happy to answer any questions you may have by PM. Next on my list is Trans-Mongolian! I would have liked to have made more stops en route but it wasn't possible timewise.  I had to endure two slipped discs in my back whilst doing it but it did not detract from the fun I had. We met some really interesting people (I speak Russian so that may have helped) and had many memorable experiences. The fantastic hotels we stayed in in Japan were a wonderful way to refresh after the utilitarian and basic accommodation of the train. Hope this helps - I would recommend googling the blog called Seat61.



Thank you so much! I will read more about it and send you a PM if I have more questions. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Pautinka

allanrvj said:


> Thank you so much! I will read more about it and send you a PM if I have more questions. Thanks a lot.


No probs at all. One more thing, yes, food on train is atrocious but we took lots on board with us (and wine!) but your experiences compensate and you can eat extremely well and cheaply on your stopovers, even in Moscow.


----------



## Mindi B

All righty then, Peeps: Countdown to new pupper!  Road trip for pick-up is tomorrow.  Wish us well and we will check in as we can!  Could especially use some mellow vibes for HenHen. . . .


----------



## pursecrzy

Congrats Mindi! How exciting.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> All righty then, Peeps: Countdown to new pupper!  Road trip for pick-up is tomorrow.  Wish us well and we will check in as we can!  Could especially use some mellow vibes for HenHen. . . .



Yay!  Congratulations!  That is so exciting.    Unfortunately, I cannot send you mellow dog vibes.  Lol!  My dog is the anti-Mellow.


----------



## etoile de mer

So many reasons to celebrate, *Passau*, sending congratulations!


----------



## etoile de mer

allanrvj said:


> Hello all. I hope everyone's doing well. I have a question: has any of you tried taking the Trans-Siberian train?
> 
> So a little backstory: I have a Danish friend and I planned to take him to the Philippines, to show him around. Recently he got this crazy idea that instead of flying from Copenhagen to Manila, he and I should fly to Moscow, take the Trans-Siberian train to Vladivostok (which takes like 7 days, I think?), and then fly to Vladivostok to Manila. I am not too thrilled with this idea because it entails bad food (I think) and no showering (I think, coz we're gonna take the 2nd class), and I don't know sleeping there would be.
> 
> I don't know. I just want to curl up and take a direct flight to Manila but my friend is having some sort of a quarter-life crisis so he wants to explore, and I want to support him as much as possible. He gets super excited when he's talking about the damn train. lol
> 
> Thanks for reading.



*allanrvj*, hello! I don't have a similar adventure to share, but just wanted to say what a great friend you are to entertain the idea despite your reservations.  Your friend sounds passionate about this adventure! Have loved hearing what others here have shared, in response to your post, about their various getaways. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> All righty then, Peeps: Countdown to new pupper!  Road trip for pick-up is tomorrow.  Wish us well and we will check in as we can!  Could especially use some mellow vibes for HenHen. . . .



*Mindi*, sending best wishes, and what a lucky pup!  And sending extra hugs to Henry, hope all goes smoothly with the introduction and transition!


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> All righty then, Peeps: Countdown to new pupper!  Road trip for pick-up is tomorrow.  Wish us well and we will check in as we can!  Could especially use some mellow vibes for HenHen. . . .


Mindi, how exciting. And we'll need pictures. You know Peeps want all the details! Vibes here from 1 human and four furry: currently dog sitting DD's 3 Miniature Schnauzers + my own Cocoa. What a group, each claim their section of the bed at night. They are a hoot at the dog bowl, all eat from the same one and each takes their turn in the same order, like watching people at a buffet line, no one takes "cuts" and there always seems to be enough to go around.


----------



## etoile de mer

csshopper said:


> Mindi, how exciting. And we'll need pictures. You know Peeps want all the details! Vibes here from 1 human and four furry: currently dog sitting DD's 3 Miniature Schnauzers + my own Cocoa. What a group, each claim their section of the bed at night. They are a hoot at the dog bowl, all eat from the same one and each takes their turn in the same order, like watching people at a buffet line, no one takes "cuts" and there always seems to be enough to go around.



That's very cute!  How very civilized and polite!


----------



## ck21

Good luck Mindi!

I'm vacationing in Maine with Hot Cars.  Lots of fun!  I'm in the only building with wifi, hoping to go back and find him sound asleep!


----------



## allanrvj

etoile de mer said:


> *allanrvj*, hello! I don't have a similar adventure to share, but just wanted to say what a great friend you are to entertain the idea despite your reservations.  Your friend sounds passionate about this adventure! Have loved hearing what others here have shared, in response to your post, about their various getaways. Let us know what you decide!


Thank you etoile! I will.


----------



## pursecrzy

Safe travels Mindi! Can't wait to see a pic of your new family member.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, such an exciting day!  Can't wait for pictures.  Is Hen-hen with you?


----------



## pursecrzy

MissP says the new pup and Henry are welcome to join her chilling in the backyard!


----------



## ouija board

Sending safe travel and new puppy vibes to Mindi!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Pursey, I want to kiss Miss P's little feet!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

OB, what do you suggest for doggie diarrhea?  Don't want to take her to the emergency clinic, and my vet is closed.  It started last night.


----------



## ouija board

If it's not bad (frequent, bloody, watery) and she isn't vomiting, you can withhold food for the day, and then start back on a bland diet. Rice to start with, then mix the rice with a little of her regular food. Usually I don't give any otc med like Pepto or Kaopectate if it's mild because usually things resolve on their own, and there's a small chance of creating a little constipation if the diarrhea is very mild.


----------



## lulilu

CG, I hope you find a resolution.  One thing I love about my vet is that it is opened 7 days a week.  Costs more than other vets, but when I worked, I needed those evening and weekend hours even for regular checkups.

Oh, just saw OB gave you advice.  How great to have our own "in-house" vet resource!


----------



## Mindi B

Just checking in to thank all my Peeps for your good wishes.  Mabel is home!  Henry is confused, but mostly he just wants her food and her toys.  More as we learn about Mabel! 
CG, hope your little guy's problem resolves quickly.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ouija board said:


> If it's not bad (frequent, bloody, watery) and she isn't vomiting, you can withhold food for the day, and then start back on a bland diet. Rice to start with, then mix the rice with a little of her regular food. Usually I don't give any otc med like Pepto or Kaopectate if it's mild because usually things resolve on their own, and there's a small chance of creating a little constipation if the diarrhea is very mild.



That's what I'm hoping, OB, that it resolves on its own.  It's happened 3 times since last night, and is just very loose poop.  I gave her plain rice this morning.  Thank you for confirming my own instinct.  Don't know what we'd do with you OB!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, stop snuggling Miss Mabel long enough to get a picture.  Can't wait for a report on how Henry is coping.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Luli, I wish my vet was open weekends.  I'd happily pay more to skip going to emergency clinic.


----------



## lulilu

I am dying to see a photo of Mabel!  Great name!  I am so happy for your little (growing) family!


----------



## lulilu

CG, believe it or not, the emergency care place is less expensive for visits than my docs.  They are so expensive and do the upsell big time.  I have learned to push back, e.g., no Rocky is not getting every vaccine you'd give a young dog who visits dog parks etc.  But it is a good 45 minutes away.  We have Penn Vet School here too about the same distance (in the opposite direction), but you have to pay for parking and they are expensive.  But you are right, the ability to call and get within a few hours is priceless.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

It is priceless, Luli.  Our emergency clinic is closer than my regular vet, but they're ridiculously expensive.  They're worth it, but you can only make appointments during the week.  On weekends, it's most urgent cases first, and the wait can be hours.  And, I always end up crying and depressed when leaving.  Hence, the wait for moderate diarrhea to see my vet.  I'd be willing to move to have a good vet school close by.  NC State good, but it's 3 1/2 hours away.


----------



## pursecrzy

Someone got groomed today


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Miss P looks furbulous!


----------



## pursecrzy

Thanks CG! I've never seen her fully groomed before. It was a bit of a shock when I picked her up.


----------



## chaneljewel

Can't wait to see Mabel, Mindi.  Such a cute, cute name. 

When any of my pups have diarrhea, I give a half dose of kaopectate. That way I don't cause any constipation but it usually helps with the problem. The rice and boiled chicken for a few days curbs the problem too.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, CJ!  Mia is better tonight, but if it kicks up again tomorrow, I'm gloing to try a small dose of kaopectate.  Monday can't come soon enough.  My pups lead a pretty cloistered life, and going to the emergency clinic is anything but that.


----------



## Mindi B

I promise pictures later today.  In the meantime--Mabel has yet to have an accident in the house.  'Course, I'm watching her like a hawk and taking her out often, but still. . . . Clearly, she is a genius.
Also, DH and I put her tiny crate on our bed and she slept and played in it all night (with potty breaks) without a peep!
Seriously, puppy prodigy.


----------



## Mindi B

Okay, scratch that.  We are giving her some time in her "playpen" and she is not loving it.  Screaming, howling, a poo, and a panicked upchuck.    We are within her sight and her earshot, and as soon as she calms down a little, she's out, but she will have to be alone SOMETIMES, so we'd better start practicing in a small way now.  Right?  Am I right?  Or am I a puppy-abusing monster?
Ah, puppies.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, put Mabel in her crate where it's going to be when you need to leave her alone.  She may be crying and a bit frantic because she sees you and the activity going on.  The playpen may be allowing her too much room to work herself up just yet.  You haven't mentioned how old Mabel is, but this is the same method I've used for all my foster dogs regardless of age for at least the first week.  It gives them time to acclimate, and feel secure at the same time.

PICTURES?????  We're dying here!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, and you're not a puppy-abusing monster!  I can tell you're already totally besotted.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Love the name Mabel!!! How's HenHen doing. He's gonna need some extra snorgels, too.


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> Okay, scratch that.  We are giving her some time in her "playpen" and she is not loving it.  Screaming, howling, a poo, and a panicked upchuck.    We are within her sight and her earshot, and as soon as she calms down a little, she's out, but she will have to be alone SOMETIMES, so we'd better start practicing in a small way now.  Right?  Am I right?  Or am I a puppy-abusing monster?
> Ah, puppies.


Congrats on the new arrival, Mindi!!! I'm so happy for you and can't wait to see the new babe! I give you a ton of credit for going with a puppy.


----------



## Mindi B

Okay, okay--Here's a taste:


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> Okay, okay--Here's a taste:
> View attachment 3727685


She is perfect!!   What a little love!!!!
ETA: best forum reveal, ever!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, CG.  I think you're right.  We'll try using the crate for practice "alone time."
EB, Henry is being really quite good.  He is bemused about this little thing, but he is letting her sniff and investigate him with great patience.  He is a bit skittish about lying down with us when she's on a lap, but that's his timidity.  I'm seeing no hostility--good ears and good tail on HenHen!


----------



## Mindi B

Here's a question:  How vital is "puppy formula" food?  I assume the added protein/vitamins/whatsits are significant, but I also assume that in the wild, weaned puppers eat what the doggos eat. . . .


----------



## Mindi B

Thoughts on the pic:  Pupper is gorgeous.
And man, is my nose HUGE.
Thanks, Dad.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> Okay, okay--Here's a taste:
> View attachment 3727685



I die!!!  Mabel (and you) are so beautiful!  What I'd give to snuggle her, and hug you!  Mabel is in for a world of love!  Mindi, that picture made my week!


----------



## pursecrzy

Mabel is gorgeous! Congrats Mindi!


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, I love the photo of you and Mabel!  As CG says, you are both quite beautiful!  She is such a tiny girl -- how old is she?  You are so brave to take on a puppy!  I keep looking at her in the photo.  A little doll.

Sounds like good advice from CG re the crate too.  I have never thought of it that way but makes perfect sense.  I know the dogs when left alone often sleep, so she will likely calm down and sleep/rest when alone in her crate.  I do hate hearing the crying too.  It's hard to be strong but it's best for them to learn to love the crate.

Since I've been home, mine aren't left alone all that long.  Rocky loved his crate and I used to find him in it when we had company.  Emmy has never been in a crate -- she must have had a nasty time before we got her and she totally flips out in one, throwing herself against the sides to the point of drawing blood.  She is a good girl and never once has had an accident in the house or damaged anything major (she chews fabric if anxious or upset but will do that even if we are here).  The little ones were crated together until recently when I have trusted them to stay in the kitchen/family room area when left alone while I am out on errands).

Speaking of naughty though, last evening I caught Phil starting to chow down on my Anya Hindmarch furry slides.  Got him before major damage.  Note to self:  don't buy sandals that look like dog chew toys.  (knock on wood, none of my shoes have ever been chewed on and I couldn't believe my eyes when I caught sight of him with my sandal).


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> Okay, okay--Here's a taste:
> View attachment 3727685


LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this picture!!!


----------



## allanrvj

Mindi B said:


> Okay, okay--Here's a taste:
> View attachment 3727685


omg how precious!


----------



## smallfry

Mindi B said:


> Okay, okay--Here's a taste:
> View attachment 3727685


Oh my goodness, what a precious angel she is!  I love this picture, you look so happy Mindi!  Congratulations!


----------



## PursePassionLV

I think poodle breeders need to get on board with the H names. My new sweet "red" boy next to my Goldie. Both make my heart sing after loosing my sweet white poodle girl last month.


----------



## Mindi B

Aw, thank you all.  Mabel is a sweetheart.  So far.    The foster mom, I think, did a great job--lots of people and other animal contact, so she is curious but not easily spooked, wants lots of people time but can be readily reassured.  
Several people have asked: She turned eight weeks old (minimum adoption age, apparently), on Wednesday, June 7th.  I've never adopted a puppy this young--Olive and Henry were about about three months old when they came to us and had been away from their moms and littermates for that last month.  So this is some new territory for me and for Mabel.
Her puppy wellness exam with our vet is tomorrow.  Fingers crossed there are no surprises.  It's always a little scary with a wee one, not yet fully vaccinated or vetted by my doc.


----------



## smallfry

Mindi B said:


> Here's a question:  How vital is "puppy formula" food?  I assume the added protein/vitamins/whatsits are significant, but I also assume that in the wild, weaned puppers eat what the doggos eat. . . .


Mindi, I think that food formulated for life stages is more marketing than anything else. 

Choosing a high quality food, I would use Mabel's weight and activity level (high, I'm sure!) to calculate her caloric needs for the day, then divide that by three for breakfast, lunch, and dinner.  It's best to feed growing puppies three times a day. 

By the way, how old is Mabel?  Edited, just saw your post above that she's 8 weeks.  Such a baby!


----------



## Mindi B

PursePassion, she is beautiful!  And I agree, Hermes color names for dogs!  Henry is sort of, um, Noisette?  And Mabel is, I think, Trench.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, Mabel is so CUTE!!!! I can see why you and DH fell in love with her. I'm so glad HenHen seems to be adjusting to her.


----------



## ouija board

CG, how is Mia doing today?


----------



## nicole0612

Mindi B said:


> Okay, okay--Here's a taste:
> View attachment 3727685



Mindi, she is adorable [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ What a sweet snuggle girl [emoji4]


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, guys!  She IS a major snuggle-muffin.  It's tough duty to cuddle her, but somebody's got to do it.
CG, I second OB's question: How is your girl doing today?  Hope she's feeling better.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ouija board said:


> CG, how is Mia doing today?



Thank you for asking, OB.  She's better.  I'll give her rice again tonight, but may try a bit of freeze dried raw crumbled on top.  She's not 100%, but she definitely improving.  Thank you so much for holding my hand!


----------



## Mindi B

Oooh, I just noticed: in my Mabel 'n' me picture, who can "spot the Birkin"?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, guys!  She IS a major snuggle-muffin.  It's tough duty to cuddle her, but somebody's got to do it.
> CG, I second OB's question: How is your girl doing today?  Hope she's feeling better.



Mindi, just say the word and I'll be on your door step to relieve you of snuggle duty!

Thanks for asking about Mia.  She's better!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, I had to go back and look, and yes, I spotted it, but you have to admit, it can't hold a candle to Mabel or you!


----------



## Mindi B

I know that part of her snuggleability (Snuggleableness?  Snugglyness?) is due to her youth, and as she gets older she'll be more adventurous and rambunctious.  But DH and I sort of have a thing about cuddling the pups, so I hope she continues to like the biped fondling!


----------



## Mindi B

LOL, CG!  I didn't realize it was in the photo at first, but it seemed an appropriate thing to point out, given the cyber-setting.
And you're right, I like my bags, but they are no competition for Mabel!


----------



## ouija board

CG, glad to hear she's better! 

Mindi, I found it! I was too focused on the adorable puppy face to see it the first time around.


----------



## Mindi B

I was too, OB!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Mindi B said:


> Okay, okay--Here's a taste:
> View attachment 3727685


What an adorable little sweetheart!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, I've had Mia and Emma since they were puppies, and at 6, they still think my lap is best seat in the house.  Mabel will get more adventurous, but I'm betting she'll always be a lap dog.....it'll be all she's ever known.

Is Henry still doing well?


----------



## Mindi B

I hope so, CG!  HenHen is still a bit concerned--Mabel was trying to get him to play with her today, and he was. . . running away!  It was funny to see my leggy boy fleeing from the advances of a tiny pupper who barely reaches his knees!  But overall I would prefer him to be a bit apprehensive (which I expected) versus annoyed/aggressive.  So I'll take it.  It's early days!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Sounds as though HenHen is being a typical pupster, Mindi.  In a few days, he'll be play-bowing, and egging Mabel on!

My 6 year old Emma thinks she's still a puppy who easily fits my shoulder.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, Emma, you are so beautiful!  Hey, looks like a PERFECT fit to me, CG!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

She sure thinks so, Mindi.  Mia is on my lap, Dolly is by my side, and Macy is patrolling the kitchen looking for dinner.


----------



## smallfry

Cavalier Girl said:


> Sounds as though HenHen is being a typical pupster, Mindi.  In a few days, he'll be play-bowing, and egging Mabel on!
> 
> My 6 year old Emma thinks she's still a puppy who easily fits my shoulder.
> View attachment 3728079


Oh CG, Emma is so beautiful!


----------



## pursecrzy

Happiness is a warm puppy


----------



## rainneday

Mindi B said:


> Okay, okay--Here's a taste:
> View attachment 3727685



There is SO much love in this photo, congrats on your new family member!


----------



## lulilu

Love all the doggie photos!  Doggie snuggles are the best!  Certain times of day, mine find their way to my lap, shoulder (I thought mine were the only ones who do that CG) and either demand petting or just snuggle in.  I can't think of many things better.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Luli, that's because there aren't many things better!


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> Okay, okay--Here's a taste:
> View attachment 3727685



Welcome *Mabel*, so sweet!


----------



## chaneljewel

Mindi B said:


> Okay, okay--Here's a taste:
> View attachment 3727685


Absolutely adorable!   So sweet!!


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> View attachment 3729072



What an adorable lovebug!


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, Mabel is the cutest little thing ever!


----------



## pursecrzy

Completely adorable


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, I've been waiting for this all day, and Mabel definitely made worth the wait!  She's scrumptious!


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks.  I think so too.  She has me wrapped around her paw already.
Passed her first wellness check at our vet today with flying colors!  And she was such a good girl during the appointment.  Until I put her back into her carrier and she let the world know that this was NOT OKAY.  She is gonna have some moxie, this one.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi, Mabel is the cutest! When you need a break, send her my way!


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> View attachment 3729072


Mindi, that look says it all, "I'm loving it here already!" A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Aw, what a cutie!!!!


----------



## etoile de mer

PursePassionLV said:


> View attachment 3727750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think poodle breeders need to get on board with the H names. My new sweet "red" boy next to my Goldie. Both make my heart sing after loosing my sweet white poodle girl last month.



So sorry for your loss, *PursePassionLV*.   Your darling Percy is adorable!


----------



## ck21

Mindi-congrats on the adorable addition!

It's midnight, have to be up at 5 and I can't sleep.  Hot Cars and I had a great week at camp and are sad to leave so many new friends.  He went to bed in tears...

I go home to a mess of storm damage.  Lots of hail (had to bring out the snow plows)!


----------



## Mindi B

Wow, ck. so much hail that plows were needed?  Hope your home and vehicles escaped major damage!
The week at camp sounds like one of those childhood memories Collin will treasure forever.  And I would think that meeting and befriending new people as he did is a fantastic growth experience for him.


----------



## etoupebirkin

You know Mindi, Mabel is making me want to have a puppy.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Must concentrate on work...not puppies.


----------



## Mindi B

And when you have a puppy, ALL you can concentrate on is said puppy.  I am sleep-deprived, barely-washed, unfed (Mabel's eating well, thankyouverymuch), and wearing clothes from two days ago!  But I love her. . . .


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> And when you have a puppy, ALL you can concentrate on is said puppy.  I am sleep-deprived, barely-washed, unfed (Mabel's eating well, thankyouverymuch), and wearing clothes from two days ago!  But I love her. . . .



This also sounds like taking a young boy to camp.!!  We are so tired, unshowered, wearing the clothes we slept in and still have sand in our shoes.

Limping our way home!

If the camp volunteers are indicative of the next generation, we are in good hands.  Words can't even describe the kindness!  4 of them (late teens/early twenties) got up at 5am to see us off this morning.  Amazing young men and women!


----------



## Mindi B

You, ck, are just an AWESOME mom.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Meanwhile DS1 is visiting the friend with the puppies and sending me videos, like hint hint hint...[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Mindi B

LOL, BBC!  Subtle!


----------



## Mindi B

So, totally coincidentally (actually, it probably is), the older of my two SILs has announced that she is adopting a Great Dane puppy!  Didn't see THAT coming.    But the photo ops if Mabel and SIL's big guy ever get together will be priceless.


----------



## lulilu

Someone used to walk a great dane and chi in the park across from my office.  Quite a sight!

ExDH has a great dane.  I am always in awe when I am around him.  He is just so huge, and as much a baby as he is enormous.  He takes up the whole love seat and half of him is still on the floor.  He is not fond of their little dogs though, especially if they get anywhere near him when he is eating.  They take great steps to keep them separate, but the little ones have been bitten and to the hospital a couple of times.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, dear.  Yes, I can see that happening.  I think it would take very focused training to get a huge, food-protective dog to tolerate a wee pest-puppy.  And my DSIL is not into focused dog training.  Or any dog training.  I have concerns about this Great Dane plan (SIL works full-time; my niece is in grad school and will not be around much) but. . . not my business.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

It's sad, but big dogs don't generally live as long as small dogs.  I don't know why that is, but studies have proven it.


----------



## Mindi B

That is true, Madam, and it's one reason why I go for the little guys.  I want 'em around as long as possible!


----------



## pursecrzy

Keep them lean. That extends lifespan.


----------



## pursecrzy

The new closet is progressing slowly. New flooring will be installed tomorrow.

I'm looking for a light fixture and found a really cool one in a magazine.  The price however would be more than the whole closet including the renovation!


----------



## lulilu

Hope you share photos of the new closet with us Pursey.


----------



## Notorious Pink

So of course I had to go pick up DS1 and visit the puppies...shameless photos attached. [emoji170] He's totally killing me.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> So of course I had to go pick up DS1 and visit the puppies...shameless photos attached. [emoji170] He's totally killing me.
> 
> View attachment 3730264
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730265
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730267
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730268


Is today National Puppy Day?  Looks like it.


----------



## etoile de mer

BBC said:


> So of course I had to go pick up DS1 and visit the puppies...shameless photos attached. [emoji170] He's totally killing me.
> 
> View attachment 3730264
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730265
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730267
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730268



*BBC*, I love the pics!  This is why I can't just go "visit" puppies! One of these would have very likely come home with me, and I'd have been lucky to have left with just one! You are a strong woman!


----------



## ouija board

One of those puppies is coming home with you, BBC! Resistance is futile!


----------



## chaneljewel

BBC said:


> So of course I had to go pick up DS1 and visit the puppies...shameless photos attached. [emoji170] He's totally killing me.
> 
> View attachment 3730264
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730265
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730267
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730268


So which one did you get?   They're adorable!


----------



## eagle1002us

I don't have any experience with owning a dog (that's probably obvious).   One day we drove past a  guy with a dog who was waiting for the signal to change.   The dog looked up at him with such adoration it blew my mind.   I could never imagine an animal doing that.


----------



## allanrvj

BBC said:


> So of course I had to go pick up DS1 and visit the puppies...shameless photos attached. [emoji170] He's totally killing me.
> 
> View attachment 3730264
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730265
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730267
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730268


This puppy looks a lot like a cute version of the Gremlins (mogwai?), you know, before they become monsters


----------



## Mindi B

PUPPIES!


----------



## Mindi B

BBC, how do you think Charlie would react to a newcomer?


----------



## lulilu

DS1 is a true doll, BBC!  How can you say no to that face?

I am in awe of the puppy owners.  Emmily was totally house trained when we got her.  Phil and Lil were 6 months old -- and I wasn't looking for a puppy but Phil and his little disability melted my hear -- and they weren't too bad to get on the right track.

Maybe the puppy owner will house and crate train before you bring one home?  DS can visit in the meantime?


----------



## pursecrzy

As was MissP.

DH wanted a male puppy. He insisted when you get a dog you must go through the puppy phase. 
Needless to say we wound up with an older female MissP!


----------



## Mindi B

Mabel has the right idea, and is very good about going in the yard.  Now we need the other parts:  NOT going anywhere else, and asking to go out.  It's a process!


----------



## Mindi B

Getting up several times a night to take Mabs out, and starting my day promptly at dawn, and having every moment crammed with puppy is making my days exteeeeeennnnnd.  Currently it's about 10:30 am.  Feels like late afternoon.  I am old.
But Mabs is worth it.
Has anybody seen the silly Internet meme entitled "Chihuahua or blueberry muffin"?  Mabs is definitely a muffin.


----------



## lulilu

I love Mabel's nickname Mindi and it sounds as if she is already well on her way.  Phil and Lil have my body clock set for 7 am at the latest.   So I am with you re the mornings seeming endless some days.

Little dogs seem to need the yard way more than e.g. Emily.  She can hold it forever.

Just googled the photo.  Definitely she's a doggie not a muffin.


----------



## eagle1002us

Here is my contribution to Puppy Week:  (I found this to be a very interesting article).

http://www.cnn.com/2017/06/09/healt...ng-dogs/?iid=ob_homepage_deskrecommended_pool


Probably need to cut and paste the link into browser.


----------



## allanrvj

Mindi B said:


> Getting up several times a night to take Mabs out, and starting my day promptly at dawn, and having every moment crammed with puppy is making my days exteeeeeennnnnd.  Currently it's about 10:30 am.  Feels like late afternoon.  I am old.
> But Mabs is worth it.
> Has anybody seen the silly Internet meme entitled "Chihuahua or blueberry muffin"?  Mabs is definitely a muffin.


I have! lol


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> BBC, how do you think Charlie would react to a newcomer?



That's one of the problems....I have no idea. We tried to adopt another rescue last year and brought Charlie to meet her. He was exhibiting some dominant (but not aggressive) behavior - peeing everywhere and moving the dirt with his hind feet. That said, every night when we let him out he goes to the far side of the driveway and 'talks' with the other dogs in the neighborhood. You can hear them actually having conversations, taking turns barking with each other. He seems to like some dogs. So I'm not sure.

These puppies are being crate trained. They are six weeks old and DS's friend and his mom are caring for them. They are being very well socialized and loved. The mom is a barker, but none of the puppies made a sound when I was there. 

The other problem is our schedule. It's midday on a Wednesday and DS is mid-lesson in the city. He won't be back home til tonight at 9. His summer schedule is pretty full with training, performances and camp for three weeks. At some point he will be away to record his song. I feel guilty enough leaving the hamster alone in his room, much less a puppy. My mom is great with Charlie and he is VERY easy, I don't want to give her extra work. 

But OMG they are soooo cute! I do want one, I would just have to figure out how to make it work.

As soon as he's done we are heading over to the Hermesmatic. [emoji1360]


----------



## Notorious Pink

allanrvj said:


> I have! lol
> View attachment 3730764



HAHAHAHAHAHA....love this!


----------



## etoile de mer

eagle1002us said:


> Here is my contribution to Puppy Week:  (I found this to be a very interesting article).
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2017/06/09/healt...ng-dogs/?iid=ob_homepage_deskrecommended_pool
> 
> Probably need to cut and paste the link into browser.



So interesting, eagle, thanks for sharing. I loved this bit, "When your dog stares into your eyes, your oxytocin rises. When you stare into your dog's eyes, their oxytocin rises". Makes sense, connecting with our dog just made me feel so peaceful and happy, and it's a win-win situation for both parties!


----------



## etoile de mer

BBC said:


> That's one of the problems....I have no idea. We tried to adopt another rescue last year and brought Charlie to meet her. He was exhibiting some dominant (but not aggressive) behavior - peeing everywhere and moving the dirt with his hind feet. That said, every night when we let him out he goes to the far side of the driveway and 'talks' with the other dogs in the neighborhood. You can hear them actually having conversations, taking turns barking with each other. He seems to like some dogs. So I'm not sure.
> 
> These puppies are being crate trained. They are six weeks old and DS's friend and his mom are caring for them. They are being very well socialized and loved. The mom is a barker, but none of the puppies made a sound when I was there.
> 
> The other problem is our schedule. It's midday on a Wednesday and DS is mid-lesson in the city. He won't be back home til tonight at 9. His summer schedule is pretty full with training, performances and camp for three weeks. At some point he will be away to record his song. I feel guilty enough leaving the hamster alone in his room, much less a puppy. My mom is great with Charlie and he is VERY easy, I don't want to give her extra work.
> 
> But OMG they are soooo cute! I do want one, I would just have to figure out how to make it work.
> 
> As soon as he's done we are heading over to the Hermesmatic. [emoji1360]



*BBC*, are any of the pups staying with his friend? Maybe he could frequently visit, or have puppy sleepovers when one is a bit older? I can see why his schedule makes it hard. We'd really like to get a dog now, but the timing isn't right for us. 

Regarding going to the Hermesmatic, exciting! Looking forwarding to hearing about it!


----------



## ouija board

allanrvj said:


> I have! lol
> View attachment 3730764



Wow, I never noticed the resemblance! I'll never look at a blueberry muffin the same again.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> So of course I had to go pick up DS1 and visit the puppies...shameless photos attached. [emoji170] He's totally killing me.
> 
> View attachment 3730264
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730265
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730267
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730268


Those are great pix of your son, BBC.  He has really nice hair (from you?).   He's going to be a heartthrob one day.   oh, and the dog's cute, too.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> And when you have a puppy, ALL you can concentrate on is said puppy.  I am sleep-deprived, barely-washed, unfed (Mabel's eating well, thankyouverymuch), and wearing clothes from two days ago!  But I love her. . . .


Puppies don't sleep a lot?


----------



## Mindi B

eagle, puppies do sleep a lot (and look adorable doing it, I might add), but they also wake up fast and go from zero to 60 in seconds.  That peacefully sleeping puppy can be in major mischief in the time it takes to put a load of laundry in the washing machine.  From one who knows.
So you really can't ever not watch the puppy, to offer a double negative.  One must always know where one's puppy is.


----------



## ck21

Puppies, puppies, puppies!  Loving the puppies!


----------



## marietouchet

BBC said:


> So of course I had to go pick up DS1 and visit the puppies...shameless photos attached. [emoji170] He's totally killing me.
> 
> View attachment 3730264
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730265
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730267
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730268



Melt my heart !


----------



## chaneljewel

BBC, your son is a handsome one!   What a cutie!   The pups are so adorable and happy looking.  Although my three girls are a lot of work, I love them dearly.  When I'm out of town, my DH says our house is high maintenance for him.  Haha.  He has to get up extra early to accommodate all the girl needs.  I guess you can say that they're very spoiled.


----------



## Notorious Pink

You all are so kind! DS1 cleans up pretty well....actually he's rather scruffy this week because we are holding off on the "manscaping" until right before his show this weekend. His haircut is good but requires effort to style. He's very particular, too....he has worked as a model since he was very little and from there branched out into the acting and music. So to me these aren't great pics visually, but they show his gentle, animal-loving nature. And puppies. [emoji177]

The puppies are staying at his friend's house until they are adopted. I may actually post these pics on DSs IG to help. This friend lives very close, and the mom has been kind in remembering to include DS so I'm sure he will have plenty of visiting time.


----------



## lulilu

BBC, your schedule sounds so jammed-packed to me, with your trips into the city and waiting for DS while he has lessons etc.  You'd be a very brave woman to add a puppy to the mix.  Nice that DS gets to play with the pups.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Mabel has the right idea, and is very good about going in the yard.  Now we need the other parts:  NOT going anywhere else, and asking to go out.  It's a process!



You probably know this already, but if you tie a bell on a ribbon or string to the door knob, and always use that same door to take the puppy out (to the same potty place), they will learn amazingly quickly to ring the bell when they want to go out.  I start with puppies by jingling the bell as I open the door and say something like, "go potty?"  It didn't take very long before they will tentatively bump it with their nose.  Whenever they do that, I open the door and we go out.  Pretty soon they learn that they can "make" me open the door by ringing the bell.  

I do crate training with my puppies, which makes it easier to house train because they won't generally go where they sleep.  So whenever I'm not physically eyes-on watching them, they are in the crate.  It's... go potty, feed, go potty, play time, go potty and then back in the crate for an hour or so.  Then out to go potty, drink of water, potty, playtime, potty, then back in the crate.  It really helps to minimize the accidents, so they get trained much faster.  It also seems to help them learn to be alone, because it is a safe, confined space.  Crate trained puppies don't seem to develop separation anxiety, which can be almost impossible to train out of an adult dog.  In the early days, I will sometimes put beach towels over the crate so they can't see me walking around.  It usually helps them settle and go to sleep.

After a couple of weeks, I'll put them on a leash and tie the leash to my belt loop so they get in the habit of following me around, and I can keep an eye on them.  You're right, it's a crazy time.  Like having a new baby!  I found my system reading the book by the Monks of New Skete, "The Art of Raising a Puppy."  German Shepherds might be easier to house train, I don't know, but my puppies have alway been house trained using their methods in a week or two.


----------



## lulilu

We have bells on the door too.


----------



## prepster

lulilu said:


> We have bells on the door too.



It's brilliant isn't it?  A friend taught me that trick.  She uses it with her Yorkies.  It's hilarious that they will walk up and whack the bell with their paws and send the bell flying.  My German Shepherds will usually sit politely by the door and bump the bell repeatedly with their nose.  But if I ignore them, they'll pull the bell off the door and bring it to me.  Lolol!


----------



## Mindi B

I have heard of the bell trick but not trained it, prepster!  I will try it!  Mabel doesn't fear her crate, but she does tend to cry in it because she much prefers to be playing, wandering, or snuggling to being even briefly "isolated."  She came right from her litter, so alone time is a new experience for her.  I do have to crate her periodically to, you know, accomplish anything, and she is starting to calm down (eventually), so this is a work in progress.  I trust she will learn that nothing bad happens in the crate (toys, treats, and quiet) and that mom or dad always releases her.  When liberated, she follows me most of the time, and I have to be careful because she is tiny and gets right under my feet!   We use the backyard for pottying, but I have taken her out front a few times, and your comment was an "Aha!" (well, actually a "Duh, Mindi") moment--She needs the consistency of one potty door. So, I now have a bell on the back door and will begin the bell training there.
I have to keep reminding myself that (1) dogs are adaptable; my mistakes won't "ruin" her, and (2) I've had her for only five days.  Breathe. Mindi. breathe.


----------



## Mindi B

I notice I said "we" use the backyard for pottying.  Let me be clear.  I do not.  Mabel does.  Henry does.  DH does.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> I notice I said "we" use the backyard for pottying.  Let me be clear.  I do not.  Mabel does.  Henry does.  DH does.



Hahahahahaaaaa.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi!  hahaha

I am consistent with which back door we use.  And we bought a little ropey thing with bells on it to hang on the door knob.  Training is tough.  And like you said, it's training the doggie parents too.

At least it's a beautiful, non-humid day here to sit outside.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> I have heard of the bell trick but not trained it, prepster!  I will try it!  Mabel doesn't fear her crate, but she does tend to cry in it because she much prefers to be playing, wandering, or snuggling to being even briefly "isolated."  She came right from her litter, so alone time is a new experience for her.  I do have to crate her periodically to, you know, accomplish anything, and she is starting to calm down (eventually), so this is a work in progress.  I trust she will learn that nothing bad happens in the crate (toys, treats, and quiet) and that mom or dad always releases her.  When liberated, she follows me most of the time, and I have to be careful because she is tiny and gets right under my feet!   We use the backyard for pottying, but I have taken her out front a few times, and your comment was an "Aha!" (well, actually a "Duh, Mindi") moment--She needs the consistency of one potty door. So, I now have a bell on the back door and will begin the bell training there.
> I have to keep reminding myself that (1) dogs are adaptable; my mistakes won't "ruin" her, and (2) I've had her for only five days.  Breathe. Mindi. breathe.



Lol!  So true.  I used to put the crate by the bed and drape my pants on it so I could jump into them like a fireman.  It is such a relief when they can go all night.  You're a great puppy-parent, you can't possibly "ruin" her.  And she will get used to the crate, and even like it.  My current year-old puppy (who is now in a crate the size of a mini-van) will even take himself in there for naps.


----------



## chaneljewel

Puppy training is tough and you must be diligent with it.  Eventually is pays off though. The little furry kids are so worth the time and effort.  I love mine so much as they follow me around and love on me constantly.  Such unconditional love.


----------



## lulilu

I know we don't usually go on about the "regular" threads, but the thread re the vlogger has me SMDH.  I must live under a rock because I have never seen a Utube post re handbags before and am astonished at all of it.  I kind of thought they were mostly "unboxing" videos (I'd rather chew glass than watch one of those) and had no idea of their popularity.  Sheesh.  That is all.


----------



## ouija board

Lulilu, my impression is that it's yet another cat fight and mud slinging episode amongst competing resellers. Certainly not a public service announcement as it claims to be [emoji6] 

Someone on that thread mentioned that clicking on people's videos generates money for the poster in some way. I wonder if that's really true. DD used to watch videos of people unboxing and talking about the latest toys (I was introduced to the term Bronies through these videos, a piece of knowledge I'd desperately like to purge from my brain). I can only imagine how much money she unwittingly generated for those people!


----------



## lulilu

I am sure you are right OB.  
I am not familiar with the video blog thing, but I do know that IGers can make lots of money from companies to post wearing their fashion or goods and the amount depends on likes and followers.  I am still a lawyer at heart and follow Fashion Law, a blog that has published many articles about how fashion houses etc and the IGers they pay to post their stuff are in violation of federal regulations for failing to disclose their financial arrangement, instead pretending the blogger just thinks it's a really cool bag (or whatever).  FL has outed many bloggers by name for this.
Such interesting ways to make money.


----------



## MSO13

ouija board said:


> Lulilu, my impression is that it's yet another cat fight and mud slinging episode amongst competing resellers. Certainly not a public service announcement as it claims to be [emoji6]
> 
> Someone on that thread mentioned that clicking on people's videos generates money for the poster in some way. I wonder if that's really true. DD used to watch videos of people unboxing and talking about the latest toys (I was introduced to the term Bronies through these videos, a piece of knowledge I'd desperately like to purge from my brain). I can only imagine how much money she unwittingly generated for those people!



I know a bit about this world being an "influencer" in my field, a name that I totally hate but it is applicable to the way most business works now in social media. My field has not yet succumbed to paid placements and sponsored content yet but I think it's heading that way in the next few years. For now, I mostly exchange content I create in return for exposure to a brand's audience that may be interested in my work. It hasn't felt icky yet  Icky is my scientific barometer for choosing who I want to partner with. 

Sponsored posts and product placement are supposed to be visibly identified and disclosed at the beginning of each video and in the captions on photos. Affiliate links are also supposed to be explained in every You Tube summary. Many influencers and you tubers have come up against FCC violations for failing to disclose compensation. It's become much more common to call it out making people very aware when they are watching paid for content or when a video personality is being provided the merchandise they are talking about. In the video example in that thread, the bag returning character violated the terms if he was given the bag in exchange for talking about the reseller or received a discount etc. or received uncommon treatment in being allowed to return the bag. 

You Tube'rs earn advertising dollars based on a very complex scale but the reality is to generate a livable wage, you have to have millions and millions of subscribers and hundreds of thousands of views on every video posted. It's something like $2.00-$7.00 earned per thousand views.  Most channels barely make enough to get a payment issued regularly. Most of the revenue is earned by the top content creators in each subject. 

Anyway, my point is don't feel so bad about how many ad dollars DD provided for reviewers. Most of You Tube is not yet monetized in such an aggressive way and a lot of people just put out content because they like doing it. It can be a way to grow interest in a field, a new item or toy from a small business and in it's most cynical form-herd the sheep towards buying A over B.

As @lulilu mentioned, the legal field has taken notice of this in the last few years and Streaming Providers are supposed to enforce the FCC regulations on their content creators who fail to disclose compensation. And the meaning of compensation has become more broad to include the gifted product and travel experiences that sometimes make up vlogger compensation.  I think you can also flag/report content if you feel it's in violation directly on the video. 

I don't know much about bag videos, I personally watch a lot of make up/skin care videos and I'm always aware of who has been paid to say what. I've watched a few videos of bag unboxing (so tedious, more so than the threads with 700 ribbon/dustbag photos) and should I keep it??? videos and I have to say it's  a tPF thread talking to you like something out of a nightmare. I don't want to be mean but you guys know the type of threads I'm sure.  There's a handful of truly hilarious videos of people who weren't able to buy Birkins and depending on how amusing you find the Paris thread, there are some entertaining theories out there. 

Ok, I must go back to work. That was a fun distraction for my lunch break!


----------



## chaneljewel

lulilu said:


> I know we don't usually go on about the "regular" threads, but the thread re the vlogger has me SMDH.  I must live under a rock because I have never seen a Utube post re handbags before and am astonished at all of it.  I kind of thought they were mostly "unboxing" videos (I'd rather chew glass than watch one of those) and had no idea of their popularity.  Sheesh.  That is all.


Ok.  My curiosity is getting the best of me.  Which thread???


----------



## Mindi B

Because I know masses of people are neglecting necessary chores and essential personal hygiene while waiting breathlessly for the next Mabel update: Today her right ear began standing straight up.  Her left is still floppy. (Miss Olive redux!)  We will see if Mabel's left ear follows suit, or if she is cartilage-challenged.
More As It Happens.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Because I know masses of people are neglecting necessary chores and essential personal hygiene while waiting breathlessly for the next Mabel update: Today her right ear began standing straight up.  Her left is still floppy. (Miss Olive redux!)  We will see if Mabel's left ear follows suit, or if she is cartilage-challenged.
> More As It Happens.



LOL! I saw you hadn't posted today and wondered if Mabel had worn you out.


----------



## Mindi B

She has, pursey!  Puppies r crazee.


----------



## pursecrzy

How's Henry?


----------



## Mindi B

Henry is still rather skittish around Mabel and clearly a little unnerved by her scent, but he is holding up well.  Increasingly he is willing to be around her, acting wary but gentle.  She can walk underneath him (the juxtaposition of her tiny, sturdy body and his leggy lankiness is ridiculously cute) and when she does so and lifts her head to smell him, he raises one skinny hind leg to facilitate her investigation.  Today she chased him through the house and he seemed to be participating voluntarily (at least, he didn't flee upstairs when the opportunity arose).  And he let her clamber on him a bit after he had cozied up on the far side of the couch and she wandered over to investigate.
I am actually really proud of him!  He's a sweet boy.


----------



## etoile de mer

prepster said:


> You probably know this already, but if you tie a bell on a ribbon or string to the door knob, and always use that same door to take the puppy out (to the same potty place), they will learn amazingly quickly to ring the bell when they want to go out.  I start with puppies by jingling the bell as I open the door and say something like, "go potty?"  It didn't take very long before they will tentatively bump it with their nose.  Whenever they do that, I open the door and we go out.  Pretty soon they learn that they can "make" me open the door by ringing the bell.
> 
> I do crate training with my puppies, which makes it easier to house train because they won't generally go where they sleep.  So whenever I'm not physically eyes-on watching them, they are in the crate.  It's... go potty, feed, go potty, play time, go potty and then back in the crate for an hour or so.  Then out to go potty, drink of water, potty, playtime, potty, then back in the crate.  It really helps to minimize the accidents, so they get trained much faster.  It also seems to help them learn to be alone, because it is a safe, confined space.  Crate trained puppies don't seem to develop separation anxiety, which can be almost impossible to train out of an adult dog.  In the early days, I will sometimes put beach towels over the crate so they can't see me walking around.  It usually helps them settle and go to sleep.
> 
> After a couple of weeks, I'll put them on a leash and tie the leash to my belt loop so they get in the habit of following me around, and I can keep an eye on them.  You're right, it's a crazy time.  Like having a new baby!  I found my system reading the book by the Monks of New Skete, "The Art of Raising a Puppy."  German Shepherds might be easier to house train, I don't know, but my puppies have alway been house trained using their methods in a week or two.





prepster said:


> It's brilliant isn't it?  A friend taught me that trick.  She uses it with her Yorkies.  It's hilarious that they will walk up and whack the bell with their paws and send the bell flying.  My German Shepherds will usually sit politely by the door and bump the bell repeatedly with their nose.  But if I ignore them, they'll pull the bell off the door and bring it to me.  Lolol!



Love this idea, *prepster*! I'm bookmarking this for reference if/when we next have a puppy! Shows they like having these efficient ways to communicate!  With our last golden (adopted at 3 1/2) we had a screen door made with a doggie door in the solid bottom half. Not applicable to puppies  but nice for older dogs. In the summer she could come and go into our fenced backyard as she liked. She definitely needed encouragement at first. Treats were involved, and I think my DH actually crawled through it a few times to give her an idea of how it worked! Was so cute to hear the doggie door swing open, and then look out to see her enjoying the back yard, sniffing the air, or laying in the cool grass.


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> Henry is still rather skittish around Mabel and clearly a little unnerved by her scent, but he is holding up well.  Increasingly he is willing to be around her, acting wary but gentle.  She can walk underneath him (the juxtaposition of her tiny, sturdy body and his leggy lankiness is ridiculously cute) and when she does so and lifts her head to smell him, he raises one skinny hind leg to facilitate her investigation.  Today she chased him through the house and he seemed to be participating voluntarily (at least, he didn't flee upstairs when the opportunity arose).  And he let her clamber on him a bit after he had cozied up on the far side of the couch and she wandered over to investigate.
> I am actually really proud of him!  He's a sweet boy.



Very sweet, what a good boy!  Mindi, is Mabel giving you a day off to go to the dip-dye event?


----------



## Mindi B

I zipped into NYC this morning, got my dye on, and zipped home, etoile!  DH did puppy wrangling duty.  He has a very matter-of-fact attitude toward dog training: I heard him telling Mabel, "Look. I'm just much, much bigger than you, so we do things my way!"


----------



## lulilu

chaneljewel said:


> Ok.  My curiosity is getting the best of me.  Which thread???



It's called something like returning a used bag and has rather deteriorated.  But my interest was in the existence of these video bloggers.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, I love hearing Mabel updates!  She sounds so cute.  I love puppy chases.  And Henry is being wonderful.  Makes me smile.


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> I zipped into NYC this morning, got my dye on, and zipped home, etoile!  DH did puppy wrangling duty.  He has a very matter-of-fact attitude toward dog training: I heard him telling Mabel, "Look. I'm just much, much bigger than you, so we do things my way!"



So glad you were able to attend! Must admit, I often feel I'm on the wrong coast! Re puppies, I guess it's just a matter of telling them who is in charge!  Last time I had a puppy I was 10. My older brother surprised me with one at Christmas that year!


----------



## chaneljewel

lulilu said:


> I know we don't usually go on about the "regular" threads, but the thread re the vlogger has me SMDH.  I must live under a rock because I have never seen a Utube post re handbags before and am astonished at all of it.  I kind of thought they were mostly "unboxing" videos (I'd rather chew glass than watch one of those) and had no idea of their popularity.  Sheesh.  That is all.


Yikes!  Just read!  Totally new to me too!  I don't have time to waste on this silliness!


----------



## lulilu

chaneljewel said:


> Yikes!  Just read!  Totally new to me too!  I don't have time to waste on this silliness!



Right?  I was surprised to see how many people are familiar with not just the whole purse vlog thing, but these individuals in particular as well as their backgrounds.

Pouring rain here.  Forecast is rain each day for a week I think.  I hope we get breaks of sun or I will be jumping off the roof.


----------



## allanrvj

MrsOwen3 said:


> I don't know much about bag videos, I personally watch a lot of make up/skin care videos and I'm always aware of who has been paid to say what. I've watched a few videos of bag unboxing (so tedious, more so than the threads with 700 ribbon/dustbag photos) and should I keep it??? videos and I have to say it's  a tPF thread talking to you like something out of a nightmare. I don't want to be mean but you guys know the type of threads I'm sure.  There's a handful of truly hilarious videos of people who weren't able to buy Birkins and depending on how amusing you find the Paris thread, there are some entertaining theories out there.
> 
> Ok, I must go back to work. That was a fun distraction for my lunch break!



I can't even begin to tell you how much I enjoy watching makeup videos. I don't wear makeup myself but there's something about it that I find soothing. Maybe I have the same reaction to it as people who enjoy watching cooking shows. lol

I know what you mean about the "should I keep it?" threads. I skip most of them, along with threads such as "birkin or kelly?", "which size?", "pop of color or neutral?", "this shade of pink or that shade of blue?", and my ultimate favorite, "DH gave me a birkin/kelly but it's not the color/leather/size/hardware/veining/stitching/aura/vibe/chakras that I want".

The Paris thread is fun, and contrary to what a recent poster has said, I hope it doesn't close. Having been in Paris myself to do some H hunting, I enjoy hearing people tell their stories, whether they get a bag or not.


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu, I'm with you!  This spring/early summer has been so relentlessly grey.  Ish.  
allan, LOL!  I guess I understand the desire for others' opinions, but ITA: how can strangers possibly advise someone what color they want, what style suits them, or how their DH will respond if you return their gift?!


----------



## Mindi B

It's been a whole week of Mabel madness!  Today she and Henry truly played for a few minutes, with HenHen charging at top speed around the kitchen island, into the family room, around the ottoman and back again, while Mabel lurked under the ottoman and tried to cut him off.  It was adorable.  I am so happy and hopeful that they will end up good friends.
Right ear still standing up; left ear still floppy.
On the house-training front, today's score stands at Mabel: 4; Mindi: 0.  But we'll get there.


----------



## etoile de mer

lulilu said:


> I am sure you are right OB.
> I am not familiar with the video blog thing, but I do know that IGers can make lots of money from companies to post wearing their fashion or goods and the amount depends on likes and followers.  I am still a lawyer at heart and follow Fashion Law, a blog that has published many articles about how fashion houses etc and the IGers they pay to post their stuff are in violation of federal regulations for failing to disclose their financial arrangement, instead pretending the blogger just thinks it's a really cool bag (or whatever).  FL has outed many bloggers by name for this.
> Such interesting ways to make money.



So interesting, *lulilu*, I admit to being completely ignorant of all this! My social internet life is limited to here, and looking at a few instagram accounts occasionally. I rarely watch anything on You Tube, and the few times I've watched "unboxing" videos, they just seem so ponderous, and unnecessarily long, I've lost interest and left! I don't think I'm their target audience!


----------



## ouija board

MrsO, thanks for the explanation! I figured YouTube had to be monetizing their content in some way. DD probably contributed a few hundredths of a cent to the YouTube-er, lol! Interesting that you mention people being called out for not reporting compensation, monetary or otherwise. I've always wondered if Hermes resellers report their income to the IRS, especially given the large amounts that they receive for a bag. Obviously the bigger ones that are incorporated or LLCs would have to, but for individuals, it would be easy to get away with not reporting income. Anyway, not an earthshattering issue, but I took a couple of accounting classes not long ago, and started wondering.

Mindi, love the Mabel updates!! I'm so glad Henry is warming up to her.if he's letting her walk under his belly, I think he's pretty okay with her! Waiting with bated breath to see if her left ear stands up...

Allan, I had to laugh about your comment on cooking shows because that is so me. I've tried watching makeup videos, but it's a bit boring for me. But I watch the cooking channel when I work out, lol! Either that or CNBC. People working out with me think I'm bonkers, but at least I'm there!


----------



## lulilu

etoile de mer said:


> So interesting, *lulilu*, I admit to being completely ignorant of all this! My social internet life is limited to here, and looking at a few instagram accounts occasionally. I rarely watch anything on You Tube, and the few times I've watched "unboxing" videos, they just seem so ponderous, and unnecessarily long, I've lost interest and left! I don't think I'm their target audience!



I am mostly limited to tpf and a few IG accounts as well.  I have watched an occasional music video on You Tube but that is it.  Never looked for handbag-type things.  I think the target audience is much younger than I.  And have way more time on their hands for that type of stuff than I.


----------



## lulilu

OB, I always wonder about income reporting and taxes.  I understand eBay reports sales over a certain amount so that helps the Govt keep track.  For some reason, tax evasion (of all types and in many countries) doesn't seem to have the same negative connotation as other types of fraud, and I don't know why.


----------



## etoile de mer

lulilu said:


> I am mostly limited to tpf and a few IG accounts as well.  I have watched an occasional music video on You Tube but that is it.  Never looked for handbag-type things.  I think the target audience is much younger than I.  And have way more time on their hands for that type of stuff than I.



We look up songs on YouTube, too. Here are a couple of silly ones we've watched recently:

Herman's Hermits - Love this, Herman's feet seem glued to the floor, and they had those "radical" haircuts!


And this quintessential summer song!  When I was a teenager, a cute little girl I babysat for would sing this to me,
Hello Mother, Hello Father...


----------



## ck21

Having fun catching up and learned so much!  Sounds like I have threads to read and videos to check out!


----------



## allanrvj

ouija board said:


> Allan, I had to laugh about your comment on cooking shows because that is so me. I've tried watching makeup videos, but it's a bit boring for me. But I watch the cooking channel when I work out, lol! Either that or CNBC. People working out with me think I'm bonkers, but at least I'm there!



Cooking channel to work out! lol that's new


----------



## Mindi B

In the tradition of great headlines like "The Giants win the pennant!" and "The Eagle has landed!" I have the pleasure to announce that Mabel's left ear is upright!  It's still a bit tentative-looking, lacking the majestic certitude of the right, but I think we can officially proclaim "chi ears."
That is all.


----------



## pursecrzy

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## etoupebirkin

etoile de mer said:


> We look up songs on YouTube, too. Here are a couple of silly ones we've watched recently:
> 
> Herman's Hermits - Love this, Herman's feet seem glued to the floor, and they had those "radical" haircuts!
> 
> 
> And this quintessential summer song!  When I was a teenager, a cute little girl I babysat for would sing this to me,
> Hello Mother, Hello Father...



OMG!!! Wow, Allan Sherman hit a chord!!! I don't think I've heard that for 45 years!!!


----------



## Mindi B

These kids today with their long hair and their tight trousers. . . .


----------



## lulilu

This announcement calls for more photos, Mindi, clearly.


----------



## Mindi B

Tah-dah!


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Tah-dah!
> View attachment 3735409



OMG! Seriously adorable!


----------



## Mindi B

She is actually even cuter than she photographs.  If that's possible.  And she loves to sleep on her back.  And she's very, very soft.  I guess we'll keep her.


----------



## pursecrzy

She's a very lucky little girl.


----------



## lulilu

She looks adorable and a little naughty at the same time (the worst combo lol).  Love her!


----------



## Mindi B

She is both, lulilu!  I am choosing to think of her as, er. "spunky" rather than naughty.  And one kiss from that little blueberry muffin face and I've forgiven her everything anyway. 
A small growly conversation between Henry and Mabel this morning because Henry felt obligated to defend his chew bone.  But there was no snapping, and Mabel seemed to respect what Henry was telling her and backed off--so DH and I are continuing our supervision only stance and letting the two canines negotiate the terms of engagement.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, any chance of a picture of Henry and Mabel together?  The cuteness of factor of Mabel standing under HenHen is off the scale!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I will tell you ladies a funny story that happened this week. 
Tuesday evening I switched my normal workout from morning to evening. Big difference. Mornings, mostly middle-aged people. Evenings young people. So I was doing deadlifts (150lbs) switching off with another lifter--who was lifting between 400 and 460 lbs. Just practice for him. He was a really sweet guy--and one of the top 5 best looking people I've seen in the past few years. So when I was lifting, I was staring straight at him because the bench was right in front of me. All I could think to myself is how am i going to concentrate!!!  I'm old but I'm not dead. I need to get DD in there. All the young men I've met there are articulate, driven, intelligent and NOT jerks. The exact opposite of the stereotype.

Oh and my goal is to lift 200lbs by my birthday in September.


----------



## Mindi B

Not yet, CG, though I surely hope to get one!  It's still a dance between them.  Usually he either moves away quickly when she approaches, or--as just now--lunges at her snarling with curled lip, seeming ready to kill her (to be fair, she did jump on his head while he was sleeping).  No physical contact was made, and the two are now peacefully sleeping within a foot of each other, so I am assuming this is all normal conversation for dogs.  Stressed their mom, though.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Also, other big news Chez eb. We're getting solar panels put on our house. I'm signing the contract tomorrow. DH and I are putting our $ where our mouth is--we'll generate about 75 percent of the energy we use through the panels, based on last year's usage. The cost after tax incentives is about $25K, but it will immediately raise our home's value by $30K. Over 25 years, we'll save $61K in electric bills. The bill will go down to $50 per month.

It's like planting 5 acres of trees, taking close to 4 cars off the roads. It's so freaking cool.


----------



## smallfry

Mindi B said:


> Tah-dah!
> View attachment 3735409


The second ear is up!  Such a precious angel you are Mabel


----------



## pursecrzy

etoupebirkin said:


> Also, other big news Chez eb. We're getting solar panels put on our house. I'm signing the contract tomorrow. DH and I are putting our $ where our mouth is--we'll generate about 75 percent of the energy we use through the panels, based on last year's usage. The cost after tax incentives is about $25K, but it will immediately raise our home's value by $30K. Over 25 years, we'll save $61K in electric bills. The bill will go down to $50 per month.
> 
> It's like planting 5 acres of trees, taking close to 4 cars off the roads. It's so freaking cool.



Good for you EB!


----------



## etoile de mer

etoupebirkin said:


> OMG!!! Wow, Allan Sherman hit a chord!!! I don't think I've heard that for 45 years!!!



So glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## chaneljewel

Mindi B said:


> Tah-dah!
> View attachment 3735409



Mabel is adorable!   Her name suits her so well too!


----------



## Mindi B

Henry and Mabel just PLAYED!  Actual, mutual play-bowing and chasing each other!  With wagging tails! (Until Mabel took her usual sneaky shortcut under the ottoman and bonked her head.  )
It was delightful.  DH and I are chuffed.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Isn't that just the best, Mindi?  You got this HenHen!


----------



## Mindi B

YES, CG!  It's like when child the first patiently plays four rounds of Candyland with child the second!  Or so I would imagine. 
EB, that is very cool and very green and I am most impressed that you know all the numbers re home value and future savings!  If you ever quit your day job and want to be someone's, um, PA and adult nanny and cook and stylist and financial advisor, I think I might have a gig for you.  Er, asking for a friend.


----------



## ck21

etoupebirkin said:


> Also, other big news Chez eb. We're getting solar panels put on our house. I'm signing the contract tomorrow. DH and I are putting our $ where our mouth is--we'll generate about 75 percent of the energy we use through the panels, based on last year's usage. The cost after tax incentives is about $25K, but it will immediately raise our home's value by $30K. Over 25 years, we'll save $61K in electric bills. The bill will go down to $50 per month.
> 
> It's like planting 5 acres of trees, taking close to 4 cars off the roads. It's so freaking cool.



Awesome!!

Our house was recently hit by hail, so we are planning on new everything--siding, windows, roof, garage doors....it was a doozy!!


----------



## lulilu

Good grief, Ck!  Must have been huge hail and one heck o a storm!  I hope insurance is buying you nice new repairs.


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> Also, other big news Chez eb. We're getting solar panels put on our house. I'm signing the contract tomorrow. DH and I are putting our $ where our mouth is--we'll generate about 75 percent of the energy we use through the panels, based on last year's usage. The cost after tax incentives is about $25K, but it will immediately raise our home's value by $30K. Over 25 years, we'll save $61K in electric bills. The bill will go down to $50 per month.
> 
> It's like planting 5 acres of trees, taking close to 4 cars off the roads. It's so freaking cool.



We are looking into the new solar shingles from Tesla, we have a slate roof on both the house and separate garage and I would like to use them in small sections as we repair the roof each spring. We only need a few sections to run the house, when we renovated we insulated and did all new windows and systems so it's a very energy efficient house. We would generate a surplus to "sell" back to the utility company. 

The slate roof is so charming and built to last another 50 years so I'm hoping we can just feed solar sections in over the next few season. 
I'm running out of spare slate anyway [emoji15]


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> YES, CG!  It's like when child the first patiently plays four rounds of Candyland with child the second!  Or so I would imagine.
> EB, that is very cool and very green and I am most impressed that you know all the numbers re home value and future savings!  If you ever quit your day job and want to be someone's, um, PA and adult nanny and cook and stylist and financial advisor, I think I might have a gig for you.  Er, asking for a friend.



And access to the bags and jewelry!


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsOwen3 said:


> We are looking into the new solar shingles from Tesla, we have a slate roof on both the house and separate garage and I would like to use them in small sections as we repair the roof each spring. We only need a few sections to run the house, when we renovated we insulated and did all new windows and systems so it's a very energy efficient house. We would generate a surplus to "sell" back to the utility company.
> 
> The slate roof is so charming and built to last another 50 years so I'm hoping we can just feed solar sections in over the next few season.
> I'm running out of spare slate anyway [emoji15]



Mrs O, 
The quote for the Tesla roof was ball parked at $125K. At that point, the ROI makes no sense. And I'm not sure my HOA would approve either. The panel are going to be on the rear of my house, which faces directly southwards.

CK, I'm sorry to hear about your house. That storm had to be terrifying!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> YES, CG!  It's like when child the first patiently plays four rounds of Candyland with child the second!  Or so I would imagine.
> EB, that is very cool and very green and I am most impressed that you know all the numbers re home value and future savings!  If you ever quit your day job and want to be someone's, um, PA and adult nanny and cook and stylist and financial advisor, I think I might have a gig for you.  Er, asking for a friend.


Mindi, I had to fess up. I'm not that savvy. The numbers I spewed were given to me as part of the initial proposal from the solar company.


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> Mrs O,
> The quote for the Tesla roof was ball parked at $125K. At that point, the ROI makes no sense. And I'm not sure my HOA would approve either. The panel are going to be on the rear of my house, which faces directly southwards.
> 
> CK, I'm sorry to hear about your house. That storm had to be terrifying!!!



YIkes, hoping I'm onto something with using them in smaller sections but to be honest haven't found out much yet. We might be able to wait a year or two for the costs to come down. I'm excited to hear how yours goes. We don't have a HOA, in fact where we live people try to out 'eco' each other, you know competitive composting, urban farms, electric vehicles, zero trash households.  It's exhausting sometimes, a new version of keeping up with the Jones'


----------



## etoile de mer

MrsOwen3 said:


> YIkes, hoping I'm onto something with using them in smaller sections but to be honest haven't found out much yet. We might be able to wait a year or two for the costs to come down. I'm excited to hear how yours goes. We don't have a HOA, in fact where we live people try to out 'eco' each other, you know competitive composting, urban farms, electric vehicles, zero trash households.  It's exhausting sometimes, a new version of keeping up with the Jones'



 about the competitive eco thing! I'm all for being very conscientious about these issues, and I think we do a good job, but I'm not signing up for the zero waste program. Progress with a dash of practicality is what we shoot for!


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsOwen3 said:


> YIkes, hoping I'm onto something with using them in smaller sections but to be honest haven't found out much yet. We might be able to wait a year or two for the costs to come down. I'm excited to hear how yours goes. We don't have a HOA, in fact where we live people try to out 'eco' each other, you know competitive composting, urban farms, electric vehicles, zero trash households.  It's exhausting sometimes, a new version of keeping up with the Jones'


MrsO, The $125K was for the whole roof. I'm not sure they can do a partial. One of the reasons I chose the brand and item that I did is because the technology and company's been around for 20 years.  So my house won't be an "experiment." I want something that's set it and forget it--low to no maintenance.
I did ask about a solar powered generator, but I was told the battery would take up an entire room in my basement. So we nixed that.


----------



## ouija board

Wow, I didn't know solar panels were that expensive!! I'm not sure I'd live long enough to realize the savings. I definitely don't live someplace where people try to our eco each other, but I've seen several businesses nearby install solar panels because, if there's one thing we have too much of around here, it's solar exposure. We could power the whole country with the amount of sun we get, lol!

Competitive composting, that's a sport I could probably do..requires no hand eye coordination!


----------



## lulilu

lol OB.  competitive composting.

I freak out over the composting toilets that I see on those tiny house shows.


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> lol OB.  competitive composting.
> 
> I freak out over the composting toilets that I see on those tiny house shows.


Tiny house shows!  Love them!  I kid my DH that we would need a tiny house in addition to a tiny house to live in to house his collection of newspapers and magazines. He said we would need another for my handbags.  lol!  My fear would be the sleeping lofts and how to deal with a nature call at 2am!


----------



## lulilu

My GDs fnished school yesterday.  Their dad is hanging art at a nearby museum (his ad hoc job) so I have them all day for a couple of days. 

I am not a kid person.  I don't fawn over others' babies (doggies, yes).  I love mine and them, but am not the kind of "let's play games, let's bake" or whatever Gmom.  Their aunt, DD2 bakes with them, so they are lucky to have her Culinary Institute expertise.  I digress.

Already there has been a massive fight in the pool, ending with one getting hit in the head with goggles flung by the other.  So now, one sits under the awning with nothing to amuse her and the other is pouting on the second level by the pool.  They have informed me they are done swimming for the day.  grrrr
They will just have to stay out here with me and the dogs as the cleaners are inside.  Now they are arguing from opposite sides of the yard.

Anyone want two kids?  Cute but annoying?


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu, I feel the same.  It's a joke among my in-laws.  Animals, yes; children, no.
I never played with dolls as a child.  I pretended to be a horse, a wolf, a cat. . . .
Please, no one psychoanalyze this post.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> lulilu, I feel the same.  It's a joke among my in-laws.  Animals, yes; children, no.
> I never played with dolls as a child.  I pretended to be a horse, a wolf, a cat. . . .
> Please, no one psychoanalyze this post.


You probably played with stuffed animals, tho, right?   I had Boo Boo the Doodle Cat (a purple cat made of braided purple yarn, according to the kit's instructions, and a stuffed dog with a big muzzle (I think that's what you call it).   The dog was especially cute and cuddly.


----------



## allanrvj

I don't like kids, either. I prefer cats: leave them food and they'll be fine.

MrsOwen3, "competitive composting" sounds hilarious, I had to google. It's real, and it's funny to me as the concept of "artisanal cheese".


----------



## Mindi B

LOVED stuffed animals, eagle.  Still do.


----------



## pursecrzy

allanrvj said:


> I don't like kids, either. I prefer cats: leave them food and they'll be fine.
> 
> MrsOwen3, "competitive composting" sounds hilarious, I had to google. It's real, and it's funny to me as the concept of "artisanal cheese".



I'm curious. Why do you find artisanal cheese funny?


----------



## allanrvj

pursecrzy said:


> I'm curious. Why do you find artisanal cheese funny?


Coz it's just cheese. I feel like it's an overkill.
"Here, have some rotten milk from an artisan."


----------



## pursecrzy

allanrvj said:


> Coz it's just cheese. I feel like it's an overkill.
> "Here, have some rotten milk from an artisan."



I can see that.


----------



## Mindi B

Artisanal puppies!
Just a thought.
Copyrighted.


----------



## etoile de mer

Chatting with a neighbor one day, and he mentioned his love of "artisanal water".  He was confusing artisanal with artesianal.   Must admit to being the target audience for artisan created most anything! Just love the passion craftspeople have about their products, and I like the supporting small operations. But I'm really not a cheese fan, so I'll let others support the artisanal cheese makers!


----------



## etoile de mer

lulilu said:


> My GDs fnished school yesterday.  Their dad is hanging art at a nearby museum (his ad hoc job) so I have them all day for a couple of days.
> 
> I am not a kid person.  I don't fawn over others' babies (doggies, yes).  I love mine and them, but am not the kind of "let's play games, let's bake" or whatever Gmom.  Their aunt, DD2 bakes with them, so they are lucky to have her Culinary Institute expertise.  I digress.
> 
> Already there has been a massive fight in the pool, ending with one getting hit in the head with goggles flung by the other.  So now, one sits under the awning with nothing to amuse her and the other is pouting on the second level by the pool.  They have informed me they are done swimming for the day.  grrrr
> They will just have to stay out here with me and the dogs as the cleaners are inside.  Now they are arguing from opposite sides of the yard.
> 
> Anyone want two kids?  Cute but annoying?



Lucky girls to have you as their smart and stylish Gmom!  How old are your GDs? Hope today is going more smoothly! I've never really been a baby person either, but I've always loved all kinds of animals. I'm afraid I terrorized my baby doll when I was little. I'd put her in my baby carriage, and then race around the house pretending the carriage was a racecar!


----------



## LuxuryBagAdicted<3

Hi everyone, I am dreaming to get a birkin since four years, but until now I had no luck to get one unfortunately. Maybe some of you can give me some tips how to behave or whatever to get one..? I live in germany.. I would be thankful for your advices


----------



## mistikat

LuxuryBagAdicted:heart: said:


> Hi everyone, I am dreaming to get a birkin since four years, but until now I had no luck to get one unfortunately. Maybe some of you can give me some tips how to behave or whatever to get one..? I live in germany.. I would be thankful for your advices



Welcome to the Hermes subforum. Please have a look here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...et-a-birkin-or-other-bag-reading-room.505926/

It should answer a lot of your questions. Please also check the store specific threads in the shopping subforum. Good luck!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> Artisanal puppies!
> Just a thought.
> Copyrighted.



Artisanal puppies, also known as designer puppies.  Which actually means mixing two or more  breeds......also known as mutts that can be found in any shelter, and make outstanding pets!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

.


----------



## ouija board

Cavalier Girl said:


> Artisanal puppies, also known as designer puppies.  Which actually means mixing two or more more breeds......also known as mutts that can be found in any shelter, and make outstanding pets!



Lol, so true! And at a much more reasonable price.


----------



## Mindi B

Like a certain Cairnhuahua I know well!


----------



## Mindi B

Mabel had her second round of puppy vaccines today and her weight was up from 2.6 pounds on the 12th to 3.5 pounds!  She is a little butter bean.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> LOVED stuffed animals, eagle.  Still do.



Me, too, Mindi.   I have a huge stuffed moose that I got from a really good toy store that is no longer in business, hasn't been for years.   Actually I bought 2 meesies but gave one away.   DH warns me not to give stuff away that I'll regret.  So, the remaining Meese is a keeper.   And so is "hippo," my giant goofy looking stuffed hippo.   Hippo is always on display.    And the stuffed pumpkin that used to scream when pressed (until the battery died).  That goes in the curio every October.   And the stuffed turkey I put in the curio cabinet every November.


----------



## Mindi B

Pictures?


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Pictures?


I'll try to get some pix this week, I have to round up the gang.


----------



## Mindi B

Yay!


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> Mabel had her second round of puppy vaccines today and her weight was up from 2.6 pounds on the 12th to 3.5 pounds!  She is a little butter bean.



Oh my goodness, she's a wee tyke! What do expect her full grown size/weight to be?


----------



## Mindi B

I actually have no idea, etoile!  Her mom was about 10-12 pounds, I think, so I"m going with that.  But since her father is unknown, he could be, you know, a moose!  Given her appearance now, however much she ultimately weighs, she will be a short-legged, square, stocky, sturdy little gal.


----------



## ouija board

eagle1002us said:


> Me, too, Mindi.   I have a huge stuffed moose that I got from a really good toy store that is no longer in business, hasn't been for years.   Actually I bought 2 meesies but gave one away.   DH warns me not to give stuff away that I'll regret.  So, the remaining Meese is a keeper.   And so is "hippo," my giant goofy looking stuffed hippo.   Hippo is always on display.    And the stuffed pumpkin that used to scream when pressed (until the battery died).  That goes in the curio every October.   And the stuffed turkey I put in the curio cabinet every November.



A friend of mine found a stuffed salmon for her son while on vacation in the Pacific NW. Now we're both on a mission to find the strangest stuffed animals. I found a giant squid at our local science museum but couldn't get it because I'd just lectured DD on how we don't buy stuff every time we walk into a gift shop [emoji1]


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, man, I SO want a giant stuffed squid!!!  
That is a worthy mission, OB.


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> I actually have no idea, etoile!  Her mom was about 10-12 pounds, I think, so I"m going with that.  But since her father is unknown, he could be, you know, a moose!  Given her appearance now, however much she ultimately weighs, she will be a short-legged, square, stocky, sturdy little gal.



Ah, I see, she'll be a surprise! From what you describe, I'm predicting a hearty constitution!


----------



## eagle1002us

ouija board said:


> A friend of mine found a stuffed salmon for her son while on vacation in the Pacific NW. Now we're both on a mission to find the strangest stuffed animals. I found a giant squid at our local science museum but couldn't get it because I'd just lectured DD on how we don't buy stuff every time we walk into a gift shop [emoji1]


I may have a stuffed squid but I think it's really an octopus.  I think getting unusual stuffed animals is a fun goal to pursue!


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, Mabel is an adorable butter bean.  My Lillian is 10 lbs and Phillip, her litter mate, is 15 lbs.  You just never know.  

The GDs were very good today.  They helped me do a little weeding of my flowers and swam twice.  Reading, Cupcake Wars on TV.  etc etc.  They were very good -- even helped with the weeding with little grumbling.  I was hoping SIL would pick them up early (as he thought he might) so I could get a mani/pedi, but work was tough and a thunderstorm that we had briefly downed a bunch of trees, really screwing up his commute.  Maybe tomorrow.  I used to take them, but I'd like just some peaceful time.

Phillip is so cute with the pool.  He likes to sit on the top step in the water and will swim around.  The dog with the deformed paw (really like a tripaw) is my only swimmer.  Ha.


----------



## LuxuryBagAdicted<3

mistikat thank you very much [emoji254]☘️


----------



## pursecrzy

MissP and I survived our first obedience class. We have a lot to work on!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, good for you and Miss P, pursey!  Classes can be a lot of work, but also fun and a great bonding experience.  Miss Olive loved 'em.  Henry flunked out.


----------



## pursecrzy

Chilling out after class


----------



## Mindi B

That sturdy caboose is now startlingly familiar to me. . . . The Cairn Cube!


----------



## pursecrzy

I prefer "a log with legs"


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Low to the ground, sturdy, solid. Stable Mabel!


----------



## lulilu

Nothing cuter than a shaggy little dog trotting along close to the ground.  Adorable.  Makes me miss my Moose and Rocky.  People driving by would stop and ask about them (seems that not everyone has seen a long-haired doxie).

I think I failed obedience school.


----------



## ouija board

Love it! Stable Mabel, Log with Legs. Cairn terriers are so cute. 

I don't think DDog ever went to obedience school, oops! She had Sit and Lay Down, and not much else. But she did understand, in crystal clear terms, the The Stink Eye.


----------



## MSO13

Hi Chat, 
I've been enjoying all the dog and puppy updates. They're the best kind of news, especially lately!

I'm having a contemplative day, we had to say goodbye to my 22 year old cat this week. He obviously had a good, long life and it was his time but it's still never easy. He was part of a duo that were my first pets as an adult and it's very sad that they are both now gone. I was swamped with work so today is the first day I can really allow myself to think about it. The other cats are sad too. DH is taking it very hard. 

Sorry to be a bummer, Mindi-cue up a cute Mabel pic asap!


----------



## Mindi B

I'm so sorry for your loss, MrsO.  Yes, 22 years is a remarkable life for your kitty, but his long tenure also makes his death all the more wrenching.  I hope your DH can be comforted by the knowledge that you were clearly wonderful cat-parents to this guy!  It helped my DH to look at pictures of Olive as a puppy--not only to remember all the good years we had with her, but also to highlight how her quality of life had inevitably declined with age, which reassured us both that saying goodbye was the right thing to do.
You're not a bummer.  I think everyone in Chat can identify with your experience.  Sending hugs your and MrO's way.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss, MrsO.  Yes, 22 years is a remarkable life for your kitty, but his long tenure also makes his death all the more wrenching.  I hope your DH can be comforted by the knowledge that you were clearly wonderful cat-parents to this guy!  It helped my DH to look at pictures of Olive as a puppy--not only to remember all the good years we had with her, but also to highlight how her quality of life had inevitably declined with age, which reassured us both that saying goodbye was the right thing to do.
> You're not a bummer.  I think everyone in Chat can identify with your experience.  Sending hugs your and MrO's way.


Thanks Mindi!
DH has a million photos and I got him an iPad from the cats for a belated "Father's" Day gift, I'm loading it up with his favorite cat photos and all the magazines we no longer subscribe to. 

Quality of life was what made the decision easier for me, this cat was so sweet and cheerful he would never stop purring even when he was in pain or exhausted. He loved all of us so much, I don't think he could really withdraw like some of the cats in the past when they were trying to tell us it was time. It was very hard to say goodbye and he was DH's couch snuggle buddy. I'm hoping one of the other cats steps up to sit with him. We have quite a few independent spirits in the family at the moment.


----------



## pursecrzy

I'm so sorry MrsOwen


----------



## csshopper

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks Mindi!
> DH has a million photos and I got him an iPad from the cats for a belated "Father's" Day gift, I'm loading it up with his favorite cat photos and all the magazines we no longer subscribe to.
> 
> Quality of life was what made the decision easier for me, this cat was so sweet and cheerful he would never stop purring even when he was in pain or exhausted. He loved all of us so much, I don't think he could really withdraw like some of the cats in the past when they were trying to tell us it was time. It was very hard to say goodbye and he was DH's couch snuggle buddy. I'm hoping one of the other cats steps up to sit with him. We have quite a few independent spirits in the family at the moment.


MrsO- after 22 years this must be devastating, always difficult, but it seems the longer we've been loved by a pet, the harder it is. Maybe one of the other cats will become the new couch buddy now there is a vacancy and room to curl up. If not, a new kitty to bond with?????


----------



## MSO13

csshopper said:


> MrsO- after 22 years this must be devastating, always difficult, but it seems the longer we've been loved by a pet, the harder it is. Maybe one of the other cats will become the new couch buddy now there is a vacancy and room to curl up. If not, a new kitty to bond with?????



Thank you!

We are at full capacity for felines at the moment but two of the younger cats have just opted to fill the vacancy this evening and DH is happy to have the company. DH loves lap cats but keeps finding independent street rescues who aren't exactly into cuddling but they are a funny crew.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Chat,
> I've been enjoying all the dog and puppy updates. They're the best kind of news, especially lately!
> 
> I'm having a contemplative day, we had to say goodbye to my 22 year old cat this week. He obviously had a good, long life and it was his time but it's still never easy. He was part of a duo that were my first pets as an adult and it's very sad that they are both now gone. I was swamped with work so today is the first day I can really allow myself to think about it. The other cats are sad too. DH is taking it very hard.
> 
> Sorry to be a bummer, Mindi-cue up a cute Mabel pic asap!


I'm sorry, MrsOwen.


----------



## chaneljewel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Chat,
> I've been enjoying all the dog and puppy updates. They're the best kind of news, especially lately!
> 
> I'm having a contemplative day, we had to say goodbye to my 22 year old cat this week. He obviously had a good, long life and it was his time but it's still never easy. He was part of a duo that were my first pets as an adult and it's very sad that they are both now gone. I was swamped with work so today is the first day I can really allow myself to think about it. The other cats are sad too. DH is taking it very hard.
> 
> Sorry to be a bummer, Mindi-cue up a cute Mabel pic asap!


So sorry MrsO. Losing a pet is devastating and hard.   Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## lulilu

Sorry to hear about your cat, MrsO.  What an old lady she was!  I bet she was queen of the household.  I am glad your DH has found some solace with the little ones.


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsO, so, sad too hear about this too. But I know you and your DH were exemplary cat owners. (((Hugs)))


----------



## dharma

MrsO, many hugs for you and DH. I hope today is a little easier. I love the iPad gift idea, you are amazing to think of him first when I know you are hurting too. Xoxo


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## lulilu

Mindi B said:


> View attachment 3743887



Great shot Mindi!  Too cute!


----------



## dharma

This is adorable. I take it we needn't fear for her safety and she's not his lunch? I think they are besties now!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> We are at full capacity for felines at the moment but two of the younger cats have just opted to fill the vacancy this evening and DH is happy to have the company. DH loves lap cats but keeps finding independent street rescues who aren't exactly into cuddling but they are a funny crew.



"Whiskered Angel" by Lisa Neill"
Eyes closed, hands folded, 
I stood engulfed in grace, 
I prayed for my friend, my companion,my cat. 
Heaven's gates opened and a warm light shone through. 
A spirit drifted upwards only to stop and hover for a while..... 
God asked the feline spirit, Are you ready? 
The precious soul replied, Oh yes. 
And as a cat, I can decide for myself. 
God then asked the whiskered angel, 
Are you coming then? 
Soon, but I must come slowly. 
My human friend is troubled. 
She needs me still. 
Does she not understand?Asked God. 
That you will never leave her totally? 
Your souls are intertwined. 
Nothing is created or destroyed. It just is...... 
Eventually she may understand, the whiskered angel replied. 
I will whisper into her heart. That forever I am with her. 
I just am......


----------



## Mindi B

I think all is well between them, dharma.  No sign of planned ingestion of either party by the other.  Mabel can be a little. . . intense, so Henry does occasionally flee upstairs.  Once she conquers the stairs, well, all bets are off.


----------



## Mindi B

Madam, that made me tear up.


----------



## allanrvj

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Chat,
> I've been enjoying all the dog and puppy updates. They're the best kind of news, especially lately!
> 
> I'm having a contemplative day, we had to say goodbye to my 22 year old cat this week. He obviously had a good, long life and it was his time but it's still never easy. He was part of a duo that were my first pets as an adult and it's very sad that they are both now gone. I was swamped with work so today is the first day I can really allow myself to think about it. The other cats are sad too. DH is taking it very hard.
> 
> Sorry to be a bummer, Mindi-cue up a cute Mabel pic asap!


My deepest sympathies to you, Mrs Owen, and I can relate (sort of) with your DH. I cried buckets when my cat died, too.


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> "Whiskered Angel" by Lisa Neill"
> Eyes closed, hands folded,
> I stood engulfed in grace,
> I prayed for my friend, my companion,my cat.
> Heaven's gates opened and a warm light shone through.
> A spirit drifted upwards only to stop and hover for a while.....
> God asked the feline spirit, Are you ready?
> The precious soul replied, Oh yes.
> And as a cat, I can decide for myself.
> God then asked the whiskered angel,
> Are you coming then?
> Soon, but I must come slowly.
> My human friend is troubled.
> She needs me still.
> Does she not understand?Asked God.
> That you will never leave her totally?
> Your souls are intertwined.
> Nothing is created or destroyed. It just is......
> Eventually she may understand, the whiskered angel replied.
> I will whisper into her heart. That forever I am with her.
> I just am......



Thank you Madam B! They are always with us!


----------



## chaneljewel

Madam Bijoux said:


> "Whiskered Angel" by Lisa Neill"
> Eyes closed, hands folded,
> I stood engulfed in grace,
> I prayed for my friend, my companion,my cat.
> Heaven's gates opened and a warm light shone through.
> A spirit drifted upwards only to stop and hover for a while.....
> God asked the feline spirit, Are you ready?
> The precious soul replied, Oh yes.
> And as a cat, I can decide for myself.
> God then asked the whiskered angel,
> Are you coming then?
> Soon, but I must come slowly.
> My human friend is troubled.
> She needs me still.
> Does she not understand?Asked God.
> That you will never leave her totally?
> Your souls are intertwined.
> Nothing is created or destroyed. It just is......
> Eventually she may understand, the whiskered angel replied.
> I will whisper into her heart. That forever I am with her.
> I just am......


This brought tears to my eyes.  Being an animal lover, I know it's traumatic to lose a pet.  Always with an aching heart.  To get through the pain, I always told my own children that some little boy or girl in heaven needed a pet and theirs was chosen because it was so special.  I never knew if it truly comforted them until my DD was older and she told me that she loved me telling her that as she just imagined her pet playing with another little girl.   DD said that she always missed the pet but never really thought of it as dying.


----------



## lulilu

Madam Bijoux said:


> "Whiskered Angel" by Lisa Neill"
> Eyes closed, hands folded,
> I stood engulfed in grace,
> I prayed for my friend, my companion,my cat.
> Heaven's gates opened and a warm light shone through.
> A spirit drifted upwards only to stop and hover for a while.....
> God asked the feline spirit, Are you ready?
> The precious soul replied, Oh yes.
> And as a cat, I can decide for myself.
> God then asked the whiskered angel,
> Are you coming then?
> Soon, but I must come slowly.
> My human friend is troubled.
> She needs me still.
> Does she not understand?Asked God.
> That you will never leave her totally?
> Your souls are intertwined.
> Nothing is created or destroyed. It just is......
> Eventually she may understand, the whiskered angel replied.
> I will whisper into her heart. That forever I am with her.
> I just am......



love this


----------



## Mindi B

Not totally in focus, because she is always in motion!  But, a quick shot of Monday morning Mabel.


----------



## lulilu

Love her ears!  Will she "grow into them?"


----------



## Mindi B

I wonder that, too, lulilu.  They are impressive.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> We are at full capacity for felines at the moment but two of the younger cats have just opted to fill the vacancy this evening and DH is happy to have the company. DH loves lap cats but keeps finding independent street rescues who aren't exactly into cuddling but they are a funny crew.


Do you have to take the street cats to the vet as part of the intro to your household?  I know someone who takes in rescue cats/kittens and her DH begs her not to take in anymore.  

It's interesting, speaking of stuffed animals as the chatters were a week or so ago:  I don't think there are that many stuffed cats (toys) around as stupid-looking, dorky, lovable stuffed puppies.  (I love stupid-looking.  No Afghan breed elegance for me.  It would be too much of a cognitive disconnect).


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Mindi B said:


> Not totally in focus, because she is always in motion!  But, a quick shot of Monday morning Mabel.
> View attachment 3744588


Adorable little sweetheart.


----------



## etoile de mer

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Chat,
> I've been enjoying all the dog and puppy updates. They're the best kind of news, especially lately!
> 
> I'm having a contemplative day, we had to say goodbye to my 22 year old cat this week. He obviously had a good, long life and it was his time but it's still never easy. He was part of a duo that were my first pets as an adult and it's very sad that they are both now gone. I was swamped with work so today is the first day I can really allow myself to think about it. The other cats are sad too. DH is taking it very hard.
> 
> Sorry to be a bummer, Mindi-cue up a cute Mabel pic asap!



So sorry to hear, MrsO!


----------



## Mindi B

Mabel just ran up the main staircase for the first (and then second) time.  There is now almost nowhere she can't go.  We Are All Doomed.


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> "Whiskered Angel" by Lisa Neill"
> Eyes closed, hands folded,
> I stood engulfed in grace,
> I prayed for my friend, my companion,my cat.
> Heaven's gates opened and a warm light shone through.
> A spirit drifted upwards only to stop and hover for a while.....
> God asked the feline spirit, Are you ready?
> The precious soul replied, Oh yes.
> And as a cat, I can decide for myself.
> God then asked the whiskered angel,
> Are you coming then?
> Soon, but I must come slowly.
> My human friend is troubled.
> She needs me still.
> Does she not understand?Asked God.
> That you will never leave her totally?
> Your souls are intertwined.
> Nothing is created or destroyed. It just is......
> Eventually she may understand, the whiskered angel replied.
> I will whisper into her heart. That forever I am with her.
> I just am......


Yowzie.  That sure the heck beats the only cat poem I know:  I am the cat who walks by herself.  All places are alike to me.
(Well, except for H and Barnes & Noble, I mean, let's be _real_).


----------



## eagle1002us

chaneljewel said:


> This brought tears to my eyes.  Being an animal lover, I know it's traumatic to lose a pet.  Always with an aching heart.  To get through the pain, I always told my own children that some little boy or girl in heaven needed a pet and theirs was chosen because it was so special.  I never knew if it truly comforted them until my DD was older and she told me that she loved me telling her that as she just imagined her pet playing with another little girl.   DD said that she always missed the pet but never really thought of it as dying.


I don't believe they really die if someone loved them.  I believe that Jessica the Hippo, adopted by a S. African's game warden husband & wife, will be with her caretakers now and in the future.


----------



## eagle1002us

A
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 nd the winner of the World's Ugliest Dog competition (held Saturday) is . . . Photo from Cnn.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

eagle1002us said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nd the winner of the World's Ugliest Dog competition (held Saturday) is . . . Photo from Cnn.


Her name is Martha, which brings to mind that song "Martha My Dear" by The Beatles.
Martha, my dear
Though I spend my days in conversation, please
Remember me
Martha, my love
Don't forget me
Martha, my dear
Hold your head up, you silly girl
Look what you've done
When you find yourself in the thick of it
Help yourself to a bit of what is all around you
Silly girl
Take a good look around you
Take a good look you're bound to see
That you and me were meant to be
With each other
Silly girl
Hold you're hand out, you silly girl
See what you've done
When you find yourself in the thick of it
Help yourself to a bit of what is all around you
Silly girl
Martha, my dear
You have always been my inspiration
Please, be good to me
Martha, my love
Don't forget me
Martha, my dear.


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> Her name is Martha, which brings to mind that song "Martha My Dear" by The Beatles.
> Martha, my dear
> Though I spend my days in conversation, please
> Remember me
> Martha, my love
> Don't forget me
> Martha, my dear
> Hold your head up, you silly girl
> Look what you've done
> When you find yourself in the thick of it
> Help yourself to a bit of what is all around you
> Silly girl
> Take a good look around you
> Take a good look you're bound to see
> That you and me were meant to be
> With each other
> Silly girl
> Hold you're hand out, you silly girl
> See what you've done
> When you find yourself in the thick of it
> Help yourself to a bit of what is all around you
> Silly girl
> Martha, my dear
> You have always been my inspiration
> Please, be good to me
> Martha, my love
> Don't forget me
> Martha, my dear.


Don't get me wrong:  I would be happier with this so-called world's ugliest dog than with a borzoi or some really elegant dog. The ugly dog has character, it's_ lived.   _


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Not totally in focus, because she is always in motion!  But, a quick shot of Monday morning Mabel.
> View attachment 3744588



Cuteness overload!


----------



## pursecrzy

I'm so ready for the weekend.


----------



## etoupebirkin

pursecrzy said:


> I'm so ready for the weekend.


It's only Tuesday. (((Hugs)))


----------



## pursecrzy

etoupebirkin said:


> It's only Tuesday. (((Hugs)))



Thanks EB! The end of June is the end of the busy season and I'm so ready for a four day weekend.


----------



## chaneljewel

pursecrzy said:


> I'm so ready for the weekend.


Hope all is ok...take care.


----------



## Mindi B

House training score today--Mabel: 6; Mindi: 0.
I cannot tell when the little beastie needs to pee.  And it seems neither can she, until the very moment when the idea occurs to her.  And as her bottom is about 3 inches from the floor, the squat/pee/finish process takes about 2 seconds.  And I miss it. So I take her outside a lot, and she plays and eats yard debris and runs about, and then we come in and she pees.
DH says, "Put her in her playpen, why don'tcha?"  So I puts her in the playpen, I does, and she freaks out that I'm not RIGHT THERE, and  has a panic poo.  Even though she just pooed outside less than an hour before.  
WHERE IS ALL THIS EFFLUVIA COMING FROM?  How can her wee body create so much waste so quickly?  She is an elimination prodigy!
I love her, but my house smells like a hamster cage.  Sigh.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, Mabel is such a wee one (no pun intended), and still very young.  Does she piddle and poop while in her crate?  I think the playpen is too big, and she only needs a small crate.  It takes tough love to potty train.  No fun, but worth it.  Though, I have to admit, with the amount of cuteness Mabel exudes, I'd just hold her all day!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Mindi B said:


> House training score today--Mabel: 6; Mindi: 0.
> I cannot tell when the little beastie needs to pee.  And it seems neither can she, until the very moment when the idea occurs to her.  And as her bottom is about 3 inches from the floor, the squat/pee/finish process takes about 2 seconds.  And I miss it. So I take her outside a lot, and she plays and eats yard debris and runs about, and then we come in and she pees.
> DH says, "Put her in her playpen, why don'tcha?"  So I puts her in the playpen, I does, and she freaks out that I'm not RIGHT THERE, and  has a panic poo.  Even though she just pooed outside less than an hour before.
> WHERE IS ALL THIS EFFLUVIA COMING FROM?  How can her wee body create so much waste so quickly?  She is an elimination prodigy!
> I love her, but my house smells like a hamster cage.  Sigh.


It's what every baby of every species does best.


----------



## pursecrzy

There's a reason why puppies are so cute!


----------



## Mindi B

Yes, that's just the problem, CG.  I am giving her too much freedom, because cuteness.
Except for a few rare occasions (maybe two) when she's freaked out 'cus I was too far away, she actually is brilliant in her crate--stays dry and clean over 4-5 hours every night, and does her business like a pro when I take her outside for late night/early morning breaks.  She definitely finds the playpen too big to qualify as a den, so has no issue with soiling it.
She is officially eleven weeks old TODAY, and I know this will resolve if I'm just patient and consistent (and a little more strict).  Plus it will actually be good for her to learn that having mom out of sight occasionally does not end in Armageddon.
I will put on my stern trainer panties.  Tomorrow.


----------



## smallfry

Mindi B said:


> House training score today--Mabel: 6; Mindi: 0.
> I cannot tell when the little beastie needs to pee.  And it seems neither can she, until the very moment when the idea occurs to her.  And as her bottom is about 3 inches from the floor, the squat/pee/finish process takes about 2 seconds.  And I miss it. So I take her outside a lot, and she plays and eats yard debris and runs about, and then we come in and she pees.
> DH says, "Put her in her playpen, why don'tcha?"  So I puts her in the playpen, I does, and she freaks out that I'm not RIGHT THERE, and  has a panic poo.  Even though she just pooed outside less than an hour before.
> WHERE IS ALL THIS EFFLUVIA COMING FROM?  How can her wee body create so much waste so quickly?  She is an elimination prodigy!
> I love her, but my house smells like a hamster cage.  Sigh.


Mindi, I don't have any advice, but wanted to sympathize with you and tell you how much I love reading your posts!


----------



## Mindi B

Because cuteness.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Yep.  Mindi, that face would do me in, too!


----------



## pursecrzy

Those ears!


----------



## Mindi B

I know.  I am wrapped around her little paw.  That face, those ears, the terrier fuzz.  She is just a yummy little thing.


----------



## lulilu

She's so cute, so little, and such a baby!  Little doggies have to go so often it seems.  You are doing great.

(It's not just puppies.  I always said God made kids cute so we didn't kill them.)


----------



## ck21

Peeps!!!!  I'm back!  What happened to the app?  Is it just me?

I though all was quiet here because no updates were coming through.  Finally it was just too quiet and i discovered the app wasn't functional....


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Yes, that's just the problem, CG.  I am giving her too much freedom, because cuteness.
> Except for a few rare occasions (maybe two) when she's freaked out 'cus I was too far away, she actually is brilliant in her crate--stays dry and clean over 4-5 hours every night, and does her business like a pro when I take her outside for late night/early morning breaks.  She definitely finds the playpen too big to qualify as a den, so has no issue with soiling it.
> She is officially eleven weeks old TODAY, and I know this will resolve if I'm just patient and consistent (and a little more strict).  Plus it will actually be good for her to learn that having mom out of sight occasionally does not end in Armageddon.
> I will put on my stern trainer panties.  Tomorrow.



Edit:

Lolol!  Moral support since you know this already.....It's a kindness to her if you are strict now, because she's just a baby and her little brain can't handle vague situations yet.  The more she pees inside, the more confusing it gets for her because even if she is trying to be a good girl and go outside, all of the smells from where she's gone in the house will beckon.   As far as soiling... basically any time she does anything at all she will have to go.  Drink-go out, eat-go out, chew a bone-go out, play-go out, nap-go out.  Which is why the crate is such a God-send. Also, remember, when you take her out, take her out the same door to the same place every time and don't play until she has done her business, just stand there and softy repeat your potty word, "Go potty," "Go potty," "Go potty..." (or whatever.  My word is "Hurry up."  Lol!) until she goes.  Then praise and have fun and games.  If you take her out to potty and she doesn't go, then she comes back inside and goes back into her crate.  No pay, no play!    Then try again in a half-hour or so.  When she goes she gets praise and play.

RE: spending time in the crate...It will help her learn emotional control and how to sooth herself if she spends time in her crate throughout the day when you are home, so that when you have to leave the house for longer periods (assuming you will be re-joining society at some point in the future, Lol! ) she won't have anxiety.   Plus it forces her to spend more time sleeping which she really needs.  When she isn't eating, drinking, playing, or chewing something (or someone), she should be snoozing.


----------



## Mindi B

You are right, I know, prepster.  I'm working on my own house training issues, apparently. . . .
Hi, ck!  I don't use the app, so hadn't noticed the issue.  Glad you're back!


----------



## prepster

P.S. The reason you use a potty word(s) is so that like Pavlov's dogs, she begins to associate that word with the urge to pee.  Later, this comes in really handy, because all you'll have to do to get your dog to go potty, is say those words, and presto, they go.  It's marvelous when it's pouring rain, or there's a blizzard, or you're on a car trip and you need them to go in a little strip of grass at a gas station or some crazy place when all they'd rather do is sniff around and look at stuff.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> You are right, I know, prepster.  I'm working on my own house training issues, apparently. . . .
> Hi, ck!  I don't use the app, so hadn't noticed the issue.  Glad you're back!



Tell me about it.  I'm learning that all of my training issues really are mine, not my dogs'.  They learn crazy fast, me not so much!


----------



## Mindi B

prepster said:


> P.S. The reason you use a potty word(s) is so that like Pavlov's dogs, she begins to associate that word with the urge to pee.  Later, this comes in really handy, because all you'll have to do to get your dog to go potty, is say those words, and presto, they go.  It's marvelous when it's pouring rain, or there's a blizzard, or you're on a car trip and you need them to go in a little strip of grass at a gas station or some crazy place when all they'd rather do is sniff around and look at stuff.



Yup, the glory of behavioral learning.  Except that the little buggers learn ALL linked associations, including "She says X, I go potty, and then I HAVE TO GO INSIDE EVEN IF I DON'T WANNA!"  So I let her play outside a bit afterwards.  But then the outdoors is associated with play as well as/more than la toilette.  Eeesh.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Yup, the glory of behavioral learning.  Except that the little buggers learn ALL linked associations, including "She says X, I go potty, and then I HAVE TO GO INSIDE EVEN IF I DON'T WANNA!"  So I let her play outside a bit afterwards.  But then the outdoors is associated with play as well as/more than la toilette.  Eeesh.



Exactly!  After she goes, she should get lot's of praise and get to play outside with you for awhile.  That way she associates "potty outside" with play.  She'll learn really fast that the faster she potties, the faster she gets to play, and if she doesn't potty, she goes back into the house right away and there's no play. 

Even with my year-old fully house trained dog, I reinforce that.  For example, if we go out to play frisbee, before I'll throw it, I send him over to his potty place and say, "Hurry up!"  He has to go over there and go potty before I'll play.  (And he is bananas about Frisbee, so he runs over and pees super fast!)  Then we walk out to the meadow and play frisbee.

Somewhat unrelated, as much as you like psychology, have you read anything about Karen Pryor or clicker training?  I bet you'd really like that.  It's how they train dolphins and orcas.  Once the animal learns the marker, either a clicker or marker word (the fabulous Michael Ellis uses a marker word, "Yes!") you can teach entire behavior strings and incredibly complicated tasks by back-chaining task upon task.  It is amazing.  It opens up a whole new world of human-doggie communication.  Plus they think it's super fun.


----------



## Mindi B

I admit, I have tried beginner's level clicker training, and I'm very bad at it.  The timing is SO crucial, and I mostly am not quite fast enough.  Also, since I can't walk and chew gum, having to watch the dog, anticipate the desired behavior, click it AND treat it is beyond my capabilities.  I do marginally better with verbal commands.  Just took Mabel out.  Nothin'.  Brought her in.  Took Mabel out.  Nothin'  Brought her in.  Peed on the rug.  Leapt forward, picked her up making my "uh-uh" noise, whipped her outside.  Nothin'.

ETA:  It was Mabel who peed on the rug.  For those wondering.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, first of all, boy is Mabel CUTE!! I can see the Cairn in her. Second, you've gotten lots of great advice, so I'll only add one more bit. Rather than taking her outside and waiting for her to pee while she plays, take her out on a leash (no playing or exploring), give her verbal (or clicker) commands, and if nothing comes out in the first five minutes, she goes back in the crate. Try again in a few minutes. Repeat till she does her business in that first 5 min outside, and really go all out with the praise and treats right away so that she knows that "squat and pee right NOW" is what you want. Then let her play outside or have freedom in the playpen. The goal is to train her to go as soon as she gets outside, before any playing and exploring; otherwise you're wandering outside for half an hour in the middle of the night, waiting for her to do her business!

Most importantly with whatever technique you use, it must be consistent..every time and with every person who takes her out. She'll learn eventually!


----------



## Mindi B

Got it.  Leash.  Firmness.  Command.  Firmness.  Crate.  Firmness.
I suck at firmness.
She's actually good at night--tends to get on with it.  But during the day there is just too much interesting stuff out there.
Leash.  Command.  Crate until success.  Firmness.  Okay.


----------



## Mindi B

It's funny, the things that derail our efforts.  Yesterday I actually started with the "outside ON A LEASH" thing with Mabel, to prevent too much tomfoolery until the job was done.  Or, rather, I tried to start.  But when I took the leash down HenHen went berserk because he thought he was about to get WALKIES!  Which he wasn't.  And I felt so bad.  So I 86'd the leash thing so as not to inflame Henry.    I need to practice FIRMNESS.  Sigh.  
Okay.  Big girl panties.  I can do this.  Mabel can do this.  Henry will survive this.


----------



## Mindi B

Both dogs are sleeping on my lap at the moment.  These are some of the moments that make late nights and early mornings and puddles worthwhile.


----------



## ouija board

For what it's worth, Mindi, I suck at taking my own advice. Dear Fluffy Kitty would be better behaved and less pudgy if I was stricter and more consistent. As it is, she rules the roost and eats everything in her path.


----------



## Mindi B

Okay, OB, now what? I took Mabel outside on the leash.  She bucked and fought like a marlin on a fishing line.  Ate any debris she could get.  No potty.  Back inside and into the crate.  _Immediate_ pee.  If I let her out, I'm reinforcing the pee.  If I don't, she'll be in the crate for potentially some time before she needs to go again.  
MAN, do I suck at this.


----------



## Mindi B

Okay.  Kept her in the crate for another ten minutes, outside on the leash, POO! Praise, immediately off-leash, now free in house for a while.  Yes?    Apparently understanding behavioral learning does not enable one to INSTIGATE behavioral learning.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, you are making me laugh, but in sympathy.  I remember those days from Moose.  We did the same stuff Prepster has suggested except the clicker.  I could never get it either -- not quick enough on the draw.  I found that Rocky wasn't as hard, as he did everything Moose did.  Followed him around like a shadow, slept with him, etc.  Stay tough!  Those double cuddles are so worth it!
Ck!  I was just going to post wondering where you are and how you've been.  Glad to hear from you.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Got it.  Leash.  Firmness.  Command.  Firmness.  Crate.  Firmness.
> I suck at firmness.
> She's actually good at night--tends to get on with it.  But during the day there is just too much interesting stuff out there.
> Leash.  Command.  Crate until success.  Firmness.  Okay.



Lol!  You're so funny.  The thrill of victory and the agony of defeat.  Sometimes with my guy I wondered exactly who was training who! The joy of puppy raising...


----------



## ouija board

Aw Mindi, I'm sorry it didn't go quite as planned. But hey, she pooped! Yay for the small victories.


----------



## Mindi B

Definitely a work in progress, OB.  According to most of the web advice I've read, she is supposed to have some sort of "schedule" about needing to go that will allow me to time her outings.  After eating, after playing, after napping, and at some set number of minutes/hours at all other times.  Except I don't think she does.  Aside from first thing in the morning and just after a loooong nap-and sometimes not even then--it is really hard to know when this gal is gonna need the outdoors.  So I feel like a monster because she is spending too much time in the crate in between efforts.  Eeesh.
I know she'll get it.  I am just trying to have it both ways--few/no accidents AND lots of freedom for Mabel.  And those two goals are contradictory for an 11-week-old puppy.


----------



## Mindi B

Being tortured in her crate.  The horror.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Um, Mindi, she seems to be napping during her "torture."


----------



## ouija board

Poor baby!


----------



## Mindi B

No, no, CG.  She actually passed out from the pain.


----------



## pursecrzy

OMG! The little leg protruding from the crate!


----------



## Mindi B

I know, right?  The Cuteness.


----------



## pursecrzy

Cuteness is an understatement!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Mindi B said:


> View attachment 3748886
> 
> Being tortured in her crate.  The horror.


That little baby in a cage puts all of Heaven in a rage.


----------



## Mindi B

NOBODY puts Baby in a crate!


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> NOBODY puts Baby in a crate!



Perfect!

The movie quote I associate with MissP is "I will not be ignored" from Fatal Attraction.
MissP wants to be petted by everyone and will bug them until she's acknowledged. Then she leaves them alone.


----------



## lulilu

That picture is adorable!


----------



## smallfry

Mindi B said:


> View attachment 3748886
> 
> Being tortured in her crate.  The horror.


Look at that belly!


----------



## Mindi B

Her tummy is ridiculous.  Like a human baby's--soft, white, with a visible navel. And she sleeps on her back a lot, so we get to enjoy the view.


----------



## pursecrzy

Happy Canada Day!


----------



## Mindi B

Happy Canada Day, pursey and mistikat and all our wonderful Northern neighbors!  We are lucky to share a border with you.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Okay, OB, now what? I took Mabel outside on the leash.  She bucked and fought like a marlin on a fishing line.  Ate any debris she could get.  No potty.  Back inside and into the crate.  _Immediate_ pee.  If I let her out, I'm reinforcing the pee.  If I don't, she'll be in the crate for potentially some time before she needs to go again.
> MAN, do I suck at this.


I think Mabel is trying her best to train you to let her pee where-ever.   She probably thinks she is a lousy trainer.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi, I've been so preoccupied with the emoji-quest in the cafe, I just wanted to finally drop in to give you a  for all you efforts with your darling .  Soon you'll be having a  when you're little  gets it all figured out!


----------



## ouija board

Etoile, love the emoji quest!  I thought they had disappeared for good after the app came out.  Then I figured out recently that on my desk top, I can see the old emojis but not the ones on the app. I prefer the old ones, especially the "beat the dead horse" one, which came in handy so many times when you want to speak volumes without saying a word [emoji1]


----------



## etoile de mer

So glad you've enjoyed it, OB!  I agree, the older ones are the creme da la creme of emojis!  And I think the newer (Apple?) ones are harder to decipher. When the site was upgraded lots of the old ones were not migrated, hence our quest to find the code for those. Some of the coders were a bit  it seems, so haven't recovered all, and some don't work anymore. I think lots of us were very attached to original desktop ones! "Beat a dead horse", that's a great one, I'll add it to our quest! I think they're all vital  for clear, concise communication here  the more emojis the better!


----------



## prepster

I came late to Emoji Quest, so you all please ignore me if I'm saying something stupid or obvious.  (I do that a lot.  I'm chalking it up to dehydration or eating too few vegetables.)  If I scroll down the page to the black part at the very bottom, and click "Help" and click on "Smilies" I'm seeing on my device a few of the emojis you guys are talking about.  Is it possible to get the code there, or does it require more sleuthing?  You are so lucky Etoile de mer, to have a programmer DH!


----------



## pursecrzy

Let me try this


----------



## Mindi B

Well, I'll be darned, prepster.  You are completely correct.  I and I think most people have been depending on the "smiley" avatar in the tool list at the top of each posting window and assuming that was the complete list of options.  The HELP link does, in fact, offer many of the missing smilies!  YAY!

P.S.  There is still no excuse for poor nutrition!


----------



## etoile de mer

prepster said:


> I came late to Emoji Quest, so you all please ignore me if I'm saying something stupid or obvious.  (I do that a lot.  I'm chalking it up to dehydration or eating too few vegetables.)  If I scroll down the page to the black part at the very bottom, and click "Help" and click on "Smilies" I'm seeing on my device a few of the emojis you guys are talking about.  Is it possible to get the code there, or does it require more sleuthing?  You are so lucky Etoile de mer, to have a programmer DH!



prepster, you are a genius!  None of us on the quest knew they were there! We were all assuming the subset shown in the post window (when clicking the smiley) were all the sanctioned ones! I remember when the upgrade happened there were pleas that certain ones be made available for use when posting, and some were added, but I don't remember mention of where to access the rest!


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> Well, I'll be darned, prepster.  You are completely correct.  I and I think most people have been depending on the "smiley" avatar in the tool list at the top of each posting window and assuming that was the complete list of options.  The HELP link does, in fact, offer many of the missing smilies!  YAY!
> 
> P.S.  There is still no excuse for poor nutrition!



I'm blaming my lapse in clear problem solving acuity with this issue due to possibly poor hydration over the past few days!


----------



## Mindi B

HYDRATE, people!  Don't be like me, who drinks only coffee and alcohol.  I wish I were kidding.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi B said:


> HYDRATE, people!  Don't be like me, who drinks only coffee and alcohol.  I wish I were kidding.



A woman after my own heart.


----------



## scarf1




----------



## prepster

etoile de mer said:


> prepster, you are a genius!  None of us on the quest knew they were there! We were all assuming the subset shown in the post window (when clicking the smiley) were all the sanctioned ones! I remember when the upgrade happened there were pleas that certain ones be made available for use when posting, and some were added, but I don't remember mention of where to access the rest!



No genius, just really, really lazy!    I think you gals found some neat ones though, that are not in that list, so all was not for naught.    In celebration, I shall make a much greater effort to use emojis in every post  from now on no matter how nonsensical.   



etoile de mer said:


> I'm blaming my lapse in clear problem solving acuity with this issue due to possibly poor hydration over the past few days!





Mindi B said:


> HYDRATE, people!  Don't be like me, who drinks only coffee and alcohol.  I wish I were kidding.



Do gin and tonics count?    If not for hydration, at least I won't get malaria.   And what is that all about anyway?  Is that the quinine, or just because if you drink enough the mosquitos don't want to come near you?


----------



## chaneljewel

Mindi B said:


> Because cuteness.
> 
> View attachment 3747257


Omg...what a cutie!
And the other crate pic!   That's just adorable!!


----------



## Hermezzy

@Mindi B  LOVE the puppy pic!!! Just priceless.

Huge fan of emojis here- love reading your comments about them! 

Just getting home from teaching at a music camp for kids- an enjoyable time but super packed days, so no TPF time for me....

  Have been having car challenges too- it is a 2016 model but 3.5 mths after I got it last year a young lady ran a stop sign and caused a wreck that resulted in the car being repaired for 7 MONTHS .  That repair place didn't do a good job so I had to have another place fix their errors in April.    Then, just last week, I got caught in a flash flood- the engine stalled and they tell me a whole new engine has to be ordered.  Will take 2-3 weeks to get it from Germany and hooked up.  

I've never encountered anything like this on a brand new car before in year 1 of ownership.  Insurance (and the national office of the car company) covered/is covering all of this but we're up to $83,000 in total repair costs so far.  State Farm can't be pleased and I can't say I blame them.  

So more rental car days for me...my road trip I had planned in the next 2 weeks is not on the books anymore.  C'est la vie- I have so much music to learn before I go to CA in August for my next set of concerts it'll keep me working- blessing in disguise!


----------



## chaneljewel

Hermezzy said:


> @Mindi B  LOVE the puppy pic!!! Just priceless.
> 
> Huge fan of emojis here- love reading your comments about them!
> 
> Just getting home from teaching at a music camp for kids- an enjoyable time but super packed days, so no TPF time for me....
> 
> Have been having car challenges too- it is a 2016 model but 3.5 mths after I got it last year a young lady ran a stop sign and caused a wreck that resulted in the car being repaired for 7 MONTHS .  That repair place didn't do a good job so I had to have another place fix their errors in April.    Then, just last week, I got caught in a flash flood- the engine stalled and they tell me a whole new engine has to be ordered.  Will take 2-3 weeks to get it from Germany and hooked up.
> 
> I've never encountered anything like this on a brand new car before in year 1 of ownership.  Insurance (and the national office of the car company) covered/is covering all of this but we're up to $83,000 in total repair costs so far.  State Farm can't be pleased and I can't say I blame them.
> 
> So more rental car days for me...my road trip I had planned in the next 2 weeks is not on the books anymore.  C'est la vie- I have so much music to learn before I go to CA in August for my next set of concerts it'll keep me working- blessing in disguise!


That's just terrible about your "new" car.  So sorry!  Hope it finally gets fixed for good!!


----------



## Hermezzy

chaneljewel said:


> That's just terrible about your "new" car.  So sorry!  Hope it finally gets fixed for good!!


Aww thank you chaneljewel!  For some reason this car just seems "jinxed"...


----------



## Mindi B

Hermezzy, that's awful about the car!  SO frustrating--and through no fault of yours.  Is there a point when your insurer would be willing to just call the car a "constructive total loss" and pay for a new one?  Sheesh!


----------



## etoile de mer

Hermezzy said:


> @Mindi B  LOVE the puppy pic!!! Just priceless.
> 
> Huge fan of emojis here- love reading your comments about them!
> 
> Just getting home from teaching at a music camp for kids- an enjoyable time but super packed days, so no TPF time for me....
> 
> Have been having car challenges too- it is a 2016 model but 3.5 mths after I got it last year a young lady ran a stop sign and caused a wreck that resulted in the car being repaired for 7 MONTHS .  That repair place didn't do a good job so I had to have another place fix their errors in April.    Then, just last week, I got caught in a flash flood- the engine stalled and they tell me a whole new engine has to be ordered.  Will take 2-3 weeks to get it from Germany and hooked up.
> 
> I've never encountered anything like this on a brand new car before in year 1 of ownership.  Insurance (and the national office of the car company) covered/is covering all of this but we're up to $83,000 in total repair costs so far.  State Farm can't be pleased and I can't say I blame them.
> 
> So more rental car days for me...my road trip I had planned in the next 2 weeks is not on the books anymore.  C'est la vie- I have so much music to learn before I go to CA in August for my next set of concerts it'll keep me working- blessing in disguise!



Dear Hermezzy, so sorry to hear!  So much for both you and your car to go through , exhausting for you! Hoping it can all get sorted out soon, and too bad regarding your road trip! You certainly deserve some sort of getaway, maybe something shorter, or easier?


----------



## kadyooo

Need some info from you girls.... Are we only allow to buy one birkin or one kelly every year ?  What about other bags like Constance, pochette etc.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hermezzy said:


> @Mindi B  LOVE the puppy pic!!! Just priceless.
> 
> Huge fan of emojis here- love reading your comments about them!
> 
> Just getting home from teaching at a music camp for kids- an enjoyable time but super packed days, so no TPF time for me....
> 
> Have been having car challenges too- it is a 2016 model but 3.5 mths after I got it last year a young lady ran a stop sign and caused a wreck that resulted in the car being repaired for 7 MONTHS .  That repair place didn't do a good job so I had to have another place fix their errors in April.    Then, just last week, I got caught in a flash flood- the engine stalled and they tell me a whole new engine has to be ordered.  Will take 2-3 weeks to get it from Germany and hooked up.
> 
> I've never encountered anything like this on a brand new car before in year 1 of ownership.  Insurance (and the national office of the car company) covered/is covering all of this but we're up to $83,000 in total repair costs so far.  State Farm can't be pleased and I can't say I blame them.
> 
> So more rental car days for me...my road trip I had planned in the next 2 weeks is not on the books anymore.  C'est la vie- I have so much music to learn before I go to CA in August for my next set of concerts it'll keep me working- blessing in disguise!


Hermezzy,
I hope you car repair situation clears up, sooner rather than later. At $83K, you probably should have gotten a NEW car!!!


----------



## pursecrzy

etoupebirkin said:


> Hermezzy,
> I hope you car repair situation clears up, sooner rather than later. At $83K, you probably should have gotten a NEW car!!!



Or two!


----------



## Hermezzy

etoile de mer said:


> Dear Hermezzy, so sorry to hear!  So much for both you and your car to go through , exhausting for you! Hoping it can all get sorted out soon, and too bad regarding your road trip! You certainly deserve some sort of getaway, maybe something shorter, or easier?


You are so right, etoile!  Perhaps a staycation soon?  Sometimes i think the greatest luxury is just being able to sleep in as long as I wish...I need to try to do that more often!


----------



## Hermezzy

etoupebirkin said:


> Hermezzy,
> I hope you car repair situation clears up, sooner rather than later. At $83K, you probably should have gotten a NEW car!!!



It was a consideration but I just put a fairly decent amount down in cash when I got it a year ago...to have it totaled and then go through that process all over again?  Ugh.  I learned a lesson though- I'm not putting down 5-figures for cars anymore.  If something serious happens and the car is totaled that money is essentially thrown down the drain.  The other thing- I like the car a lot, and it was optioned and spec'd out exactly how I wished...that particular body style is now not made anymore, thus making finding a replacement for it much harder.  

I love cars...have always been a big car nut (got it from my dad)...but after all this I think the next car I'm going to get is just going to be painless, simple, and uncomplicated, lol...I can devote that money to other things, like H (which holds its value better anyway!) and return visits to Paris! LOL


----------



## Hermezzy

Mindi B said:


> Hermezzy, that's awful about the car!  SO frustrating--and through no fault of yours.  Is there a point when your insurer would be willing to just call the car a "constructive total loss" and pay for a new one?  Sheesh!


Hi Dear!  Thanks for your kind words!  You probably already saw my response to etoupebirkin about the total loss option...I've learned a lesson!  ugh


----------



## etoile de mer

Hermezzy said:


> You are so right, etoile!  Perhaps a staycation soon?  Sometimes i think the greatest luxury is just being able to sleep in as long as I wish...I need to try to do that more often!



Hermezzy, maybe a restorative, lingering dip into the rainbow colors of SLGs thread is in order! I've felt like a squirrel recently, collecting up bits and pieces!  Will post my little collection there, soon! Hoping you can get some rest and relaxation, soon!


----------



## Hermezzy

etoile de mer said:


> Hermezzy, maybe a restorative, lingering dip into the rainbow colors of SLGs thread is in order! I've felt like a squirrel recently, collecting up bits and pieces!  Will post my little collection there, soon! Hoping you can get some rest and relaxation, soon!


I can't wait for the reveal!!!


----------



## etoile de mer

Hermezzy said:


> I can't wait for the reveal!!!



Waiting for one more piece to arrive on Wednesday! Has felt a bit like a scavenger hunt, part of the fun!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Today my trainer had me doing chin ups. It's the first time I've tried this since elementary school. I got 90% there even with elastic bands. It was OMFG hard. Trainer said I should get there next time. I need to stretch my shoulders.


----------



## Mindi B

Okay. I need help from my dog-owning Peeps.  Mabel just finished an active play session, which included a long drink of water.  After about ten minutes, I took her outside on leash.  Nothing.  I walked her around for twenty minutes.  Seriously, a full twenty minutes. Nothing.  Came in, KNOWING what was about to occur, put her in her crate (no bedding), and, natch, IMMEDIATE pee.  She clearly thought this was The Thing To Do.
I have no idea how I've taught her this, and therefore no idea how to unteach her.  Nor do all the components add up: It's not the crate per se, as she is dry and clean in her crate overnight, every night.  It's not bedding or lack of bedding--both have been peed upon.  It's not a textural thing, as she can and does pee on leash in the yard, and off leash in the yard.  If on leash, she is immediately released and praised after a pee.  Yet somehow she has concluded that urinating in her crate is a good idea.
This time I was at least prepared and grabbed her from her squat saying "Nononononono" and whipped her outside--but of course, she didn't have to go anymore, so I doubt anything was learned from that experience.
Except by me.  I have learned I have no idea how to potty train my puppy.  I have asked Mabel to read a few of the myriad websites that explain how crate training cannot fail because a dog instinctively refuses to soil its den, but she is unconvinced.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi,
I wish I could help you with Mabel. But I don't know anything about potty training dogs. My kids were not potty trained until they were about four-years-old, so clearly I am NOT a resource for this.

Potty training is one of the (many) reasons I never had a third child. I could not bear the thought of another four years of diapers.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, your children owe you _big time_.  FOUR YEARS?!  They should carry you everywhere in a sedan chair.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> They should carry you everywhere in a sedan chair.



That goes without saying, no matter when your kids were potty trained, lol!!


----------



## Mindi B

OB, you are my dog whisperer.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Mindi B

P.S.  Mabel is still cray-cray adorbs.


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> Okay. I need help from my dog-owning Peeps.  Mabel just finished an active play session, which included a long drink of water.  After about ten minutes, I took her outside on leash.  Nothing.  I walked her around for twenty minutes.  Seriously, a full twenty minutes. Nothing.  Came in, KNOWING what was about to occur, put her in her crate (no bedding), and, natch, IMMEDIATE pee.  She clearly thought this was The Thing To Do.
> I have no idea how I've taught her this, and therefore no idea how to unteach her.  Nor do all the components add up: It's not the crate per se, as she is dry and clean in her crate overnight, every night.  It's not bedding or lack of bedding--both have been peed upon.  It's not a textural thing, as she can and does pee on leash in the yard, and off leash in the yard.  If on leash, she is immediately released and praised after a pee.  Yet somehow she has concluded that urinating in her crate is a good idea.
> This time I was at least prepared and grabbed her from her squat saying "Nononononono" and whipped her outside--but of course, she didn't have to go anymore, so I doubt anything was learned from that experience.
> Except by me.  I have learned I have no idea how to potty train my puppy.  I have asked Mabel to read a few of the myriad websites that explain how crate training cannot fail because a dog instinctively refuses to soil its den, but she is unconvinced.



I wish I could offer advice!  My last experience was when I was 10, trying to train my puppy in the middle of a snowy, New England winter. I recall getting looks of, "what, are you crazy, you want me to go out there to do my business?". Being naive about this, is it possible that a puppy isn't developmentally able to get the hang it until a certain number of weeks? I assume she's there, and I know you're doing all you can, but maybe she's still not quite ready? Hoping someone more informed will jump in!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, I would just keep on keeping on. Extrapolating from DD's potty training experience, eventually she'll do it right more often than she's doing it wrong, so in the meantime, just keep making the "right" ones well rewarded so that they stick in her mind. I'd still take her outside after the accident and go through the process of asking her to pee, just in case she didn't empty the bladder completely in the crate. But beyond an immediate verbal reprimand and taking her outside, I wouldn't make too big of a deal. For some dogs (and kids), negative attention is just as much of a reinforcement of behavior as positive attention. I found that out the hard way with DD. Right before she started day school at a local church school, she discovered the word "sheep"...only she pronounced it with a "t" instead of a "p" so it sounded like she was saying sh*t [emoji33] The more I tried to correct her, the more she said the word, emphasis on the T. Once I shut up about it, she stopped saying it, thankfully before she started church school, lol. I still have a hard time following that advice, and I'm not even sure it'll work when she's a teen!


----------



## Mindi B

I think we'll start providing food rewards for outdoor pottying.  More memorable, methinks.
We aren't making a big deal of accidents--not Mabs' fault.  Just wish I saw more indication that she was pickin' up what I'm puttin' down. 
_What is in that wee furry noggin?_


----------



## Mindi B

We are having poutine for dinner.  Unamerican of us, I must say.  But, still, poutine.


----------



## ouija board

Yum, poutine!!


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## ouija board

If I was offered poutine every time I cleaned the house, I'd be trained in no time! And my house would actually be clean.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  But would you still be able to move nimbly about said house, OB, if you had poutine so regularly?  This holiday weekend has been a debauched one for me.  I need to get back on the sensible diet bandwagon pronto!
Just found a rogue poo upstairs.  So, time to teach Mabel that "upstairs" counts as "inside" and means "no toilette activity."  THAT'll go smoothly, no doubt.


----------



## Mindi B

By the way, my apologies to the Peeps that my recent posts have been rather heavy on the scatological talk.
This, too, shall pass.  No pun intended.


----------



## etoupebirkin

If you like scatological humor. Check out the Washington Post Style Invitational website site as well as the one on Facebook. You'll be amply rewarded. It can be a "passing" fancy.


----------



## Mindi B

Ironically, I don't, EB.  I am just temporarily obsessed with Mab's toilet training.  Which, if you hadn't noticed, is not going well.


----------



## etoupebirkin

My DH has the humor of someone of some stuck in 8th grade. And I always laugh. So I guess I'm stuck in 8th grade, too!


----------



## Mindi B

Hey, as long as you two are there together!


----------



## lulilu

I agree with OB, Mindi.  Just keep trying.  I was wondering if she was too little -- she is a tiny baby.  My little dogs are outside way more often than Emmy.  A tiny treat might help but be quick on the draw so she associates the treat with the good deed.  Their little minds don't hold a thought.  

Is there any way that she can go out when Henry does?  Would she follow his lead?  Phillip will tinkle anywhere Emmy does.  But that might be a boy thing, IDK.

Lil and Phil are boarding at the vet for these two days.  I had too many house guests and they would have been maniacs.  Now that everyone has gone home, I miss them but I can't retrieve them until the vet opens in the morning.  I did get an extra 30 minutes sleep this morning without them, which was nice.

We will keep cheering you on.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, lulilu!  I do appreciate the support.  Took her outside after a nap, successful poo (YAY!  Off-leash!)  Nothin'nothin'nothin', inside, instant pee.   I had hoped she'd emulate HenHen, but no such luck.  I do think that, for the most part, she doesn't know she needs to pee until she really needs to pee, at which point, she pees!  If I think about it, I'm asking a lot: She must recognize she needs to go, identify where she should go, get there, and go.  So, PATIENCE, MINDI!  She's just three months old tomorrow.


----------



## Hermezzy

Mindi B said:


> Okay. I need help from my dog-owning Peeps.  Mabel just finished an active play session, which included a long drink of water.  After about ten minutes, I took her outside on leash.  Nothing.  I walked her around for twenty minutes.  Seriously, a full twenty minutes. Nothing.  Came in, KNOWING what was about to occur, put her in her crate (no bedding), and, natch, IMMEDIATE pee.  She clearly thought this was The Thing To Do.
> I have no idea how I've taught her this, and therefore no idea how to unteach her.  Nor do all the components add up: It's not the crate per se, as she is dry and clean in her crate overnight, every night.  It's not bedding or lack of bedding--both have been peed upon.  It's not a textural thing, as she can and does pee on leash in the yard, and off leash in the yard.  If on leash, she is immediately released and praised after a pee.  Yet somehow she has concluded that urinating in her crate is a good idea.
> This time I was at least prepared and grabbed her from her squat saying "Nononononono" and whipped her outside--but of course, she didn't have to go anymore, so I doubt anything was learned from that experience.
> Except by me.  I have learned I have no idea how to potty train my puppy.  I have asked Mabel to read a few of the myriad websites that explain how crate training cannot fail because a dog instinctively refuses to soil its den, but she is unconvinced.



Hi Mindi!  Oh the joys of puppydom!  What helped me when I was raising Brody (he's now 7- got him as an 8 wk old puppy- he's a purebred white shepherd) was the bells technique- several companies make bells that ring that you can put on your doorknob (or you can get some cheap ones at a crafts store, probably- think christmas bells).  You can teach the dog to ring the bells with his paw when he needs to go out.  Brody loved this because it was a sure way of making dad come running and an easy way to go out- I then had to teach him that if he went out by ringing the bells that meant going potty, NOT just going outside to hang out and do nothing! LOL...but he learned it quickly and it helped with his potty training...


----------



## Mindi B

We actually have bells on the backdoor, Hermezzy--but so far, Mabel doesn't routinely head for the door when she needs to go.  The bells may have to come later.  For now, I'd settle for a general door-direction trajectory when she's full! 
Today we had multiple episodes of puppy crazies and assorted indoor accidents.  Not a great day, training wise.
We shall begin anew tomorrow.
Calmness. Firmness. Fraternité.  Something like that.
How did you teach your guy to attend to business once outside?  Mabs loves to go out and just fool around. . . .


----------



## pursecrzy

MissP had a bad habit of pooing in the basement.  Baby gate has prevented access to the basement. If she pees in the house, it's on the carpet in the hallway upstairs.


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> View attachment 3748886
> 
> Being tortured in her crate.  The horror.



So cute!!!!


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Okay. I need help from my dog-owning Peeps.  Mabel just finished an active play session, which included a long drink of water.  After about ten minutes, I took her outside on leash.  Nothing.  I walked her around for twenty minutes.  Seriously, a full twenty minutes. Nothing.  Came in, KNOWING what was about to occur, put her in her crate (no bedding), and, natch, IMMEDIATE pee.  She clearly thought this was The Thing To Do.
> I have no idea how I've taught her this, and therefore no idea how to unteach her.  Nor do all the components add up: It's not the crate per se, as she is dry and clean in her crate overnight, every night.  It's not bedding or lack of bedding--both have been peed upon.  It's not a textural thing, as she can and does pee on leash in the yard, and off leash in the yard.  If on leash, she is immediately released and praised after a pee.  Yet somehow she has concluded that urinating in her crate is a good idea.
> This time I was at least prepared and grabbed her from her squat saying "Nononononono" and whipped her outside--but of course, she didn't have to go anymore, so I doubt anything was learned from that experience.
> Except by me.  I have learned I have no idea how to potty train my puppy.  I have asked Mabel to read a few of the myriad websites that explain how crate training cannot fail because a dog instinctively refuses to soil its den, but she is unconvinced.



How big is her crate?  It should only be large enough at various growth stages (until she is house trained) to stand, turn around and lie down.  It does mean new crates as she grows.  I started with a Small and went up until he was in a crate the size of a Winnebago.  Lol!  They are more likely to do it in the crate if they can go at end and sleep at the other end.

I think it was Ouija Board who suggested to take her to the same pee spot each time and _you simply stand still_.  No attention even, just softly repeat your "potty" word(s).  Don't let her wander more than two or three feet in any direction.  She is there for _business only_.  No entertainment whatsoever in the form of walking around.  It should be boooorrring for her until she pees, then, whoohoo!  Good girl!  Hooray!  Playtime!  If she does not pee within 5-10 minutes, pick her up and take her back to her crate saying _nothing and giving no attention._ Try again in about 5-10 minutes.  With as little fanfare as possible, take her out again and do it again.  If she wants your attention and play, she will learn that she first has to do her business.

If you're doing all of this basic stuff in the right order, which you probably are, and she isn't allowed to wander freely on her own in the house, which I'm sure you're not allowing, then don't fret, it is just a phase.  Just keep doing the right things and eventually she will get it!   She is just a baby.

Also, she likely won't go to the door and ring the bell at this age.  That takes awhile.  Ringing the bell when you go out is just getting her used to the idea that when the bell rings, the door miraculously opens.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Ironically, I don't, EB.  I am just temporarily obsessed with Mab's toilet training.  Which, if you hadn't noticed, is not going well.



Just saw your picture.  She is adorable!!!! Yep, that crate is too big, and the pretty bedding is so cushy and absorbent that she can easily pee in there and not experience any of the associated unpleasantness.


----------



## prepster

All this talk of training reminds me of a sweet couple we know that adored and doted on their puppy and could not bring themselves to limit him in any way.  They felt guilty about using a crate, and could never remember, try as they might, whose turn it was to watch the pup in the house.  For them, it was less stressful to just clean up after the dog than do the house training.  The puppy grew out of most accidents, and the rest they just deal with, without worrying about it.  I am too OCD about my house for that, but for many, it isn't the end of the world if their dog slips up occasionally.  OB might have an opinion, but possibly some breeds don't learn as quickly as others. Our friends had a miniature mix that was supposedly known for usurping attempted training.


----------



## prepster

lulilu said:


> I agree with OB, Mindi.  Just keep trying.  I was wondering if she was too little -- she is a tiny baby.  My little dogs are outside way more often than Emmy.  A tiny treat might help but be quick on the draw so she associates the treat with the good deed.  Their little minds don't hold a thought.
> 
> Is there any way that she can go out when Henry does?  Would she follow his lead?  Phillip will tinkle anywhere Emmy does.  But that might be a boy thing, IDK.
> 
> Lil and Phil are boarding at the vet for these two days.  I had too many house guests and they would have been maniacs.  Now that everyone has gone home, I miss them but I can't retrieve them until the vet opens in the morning.  I did get an extra 30 minutes sleep this morning without them, which was nice.
> 
> We will keep cheering you on.



It's weird isn't it how quiet the house is without dogs?  How did your weekend go with house guests?  Do you enjoy having visitors?


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks once again, prepster, for your cogent advice.  The crate IS too big, isn't it?!  It was the smallest I found, but yes, technically, the little minx can "go" in one end.  We have a divider, so in it goes.  The bedding you see is actually Teflon-coated, so not at all absorbent, but we have started using just the plastic tray bed for the duration of potty training.  She is perfect overnight for at least six hours, but this daytime/outdoors/crate thing, not so much.  I absolutely need to follow your advice that pre-potty outings are made boooooring.  As you might have noticed here on the forum, I am. . . verbose.  This extends to babbling to my dogs.  Will try to stop with the attention unless and until bidness is taken care of.  
I am educable.


----------



## lulilu

Reading Prepster's advice, I remember doing the standing in one place repeating "potty" and not letting Moose roam.  It does ultimately work.  It's just frustrating as hell.  And I do think little dogs (and especially doxies) are harder to train with their little bladders.  Emmy will hold it forever.

Having house guests was nice and exhausting.  My sister and her family are high maintenance.  And she brought her elderly "abuela," who has lived with her since before her kids were born, Mary.  In the past couple of years, Mary has spent our winters in her house in Argentina and summers here.  She is rather too old to travel alone so a friend came with her and is staying for a month.  Someone will have to accompany her back to Argentina after Christmas.  Mary speaks pretty much no English, nor did her traveling companion.  So it was kind of double conversation going on, with my sister translating.  Very exhausting.  But I loved having them too, so now I rest.

But first off to rescue Lil and Phil and bring them home from the vet.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Thanks once again, prepster, for your cogent advice.  The crate IS too big, isn't it?!  It was the smallest I found, but yes, technically, the little minx can "go" in one end.  We have a divider, so in it goes.  The bedding you see is actually Teflon-coated, so not at all absorbent, but we have started using just the plastic tray bed for the duration of potty training.  She is perfect overnight for at least six hours, but this daytime/outdoors/crate thing, not so much.  I absolutely need to follow your advice that pre-potty outings are made boooooring.  As you might have noticed here on the forum, I am. . . verbose.  This extends to babbling to my dogs.  Will try to stop with the attention unless and until bidness is taken care of.
> I am educable.



Lololol!  I have a friend who trains dogs and he tells me all of the time to quit yakking so much.  I totally do the same thing!  I read something in a book by Mike Stewart of Wildrose Kennels, who is a deity among gundog enthusiasts.  His dogs are known all over the world for being well-behaved and steady, "gentleman's gun dogs," and he is all about calmmmm....  Anyway, he says praise and attention are extremely "high value" rewards.  He says for a dog, your attention and praise is like a treat of steak or something equally yummy.  I had never thought of it that way.   Which my friend confirms.  He tells me to stop blathering on about good dog this and that unless my dog actually does something good and worthy of praise.  Otherwise my praise will go from being highly sought after to just "meh" expected.  He tells me to stop petting him all of the time for nothing, or at least make him do something like sit or down before I pet him.  Apparently I respond to nagging and ridicule  because I am more cognizant now of how I use praise.



lulilu said:


> Reading Prepster's advice, I remember doing the standing in one place repeating "potty" and not letting Moose roam.  It does ultimately work.  It's just frustrating as hell.  And I do think little dogs (and especially doxies) are harder to train with their little bladders.  Emmy will hold it forever.
> 
> Having house guests was nice and exhausting.  My sister and her family are high maintenance.  And she brought her elderly "abuela," who has lived with her since before her kids were born, Mary.  In the past couple of years, Mary has spent our winters in her house in Argentina and summers here.  She is rather too old to travel alone so a friend came with her and is staying for a month.  Someone will have to accompany her back to Argentina after Christmas.  Mary speaks pretty much no English, nor did her traveling companion.  So it was kind of double conversation going on, with my sister translating.  Very exhausting.  But I loved having them too, so now I rest.
> 
> But first off to rescue Lil and Phil and bring them home from the vet.



 You did have a house full!  Sounds like a well-deserved rest.


----------



## Mindi B

Read my DH the line about not petting dogs all the time for nothing, and he said, "But they're--soft." 
We may be hopeless.


----------



## dharma

@Mindi B , I really feel for you and the potty training adventures. We had a brilliant tiny 5 lb shi tzu early in our marriage ( our first born) who was trained using pads in the house that we then took outside.  Since we are in a dirty city, and we didn't take her out much at 2 lbs without full shots, we trained her to go on a weewee pad in the bathroom.  When she had her shots and was allowed outside for walks, we brought a smaller piece of pad with us and placed it on the curb and she went on it immediately. We kept the routine to the same curb area until the pad was left at home and she learned to go on any curb during her walk. The bonus to this training is that when she was much older and incontinent at the end of her life, she remembered the pads and there was no problem when she needed to go and we weren't around to walk her. She just headed for the bathroom and her pad.
I think this method is archaic and so many new methods with bells and clickers and crates are more popular now. Since consistancy is so important, it might not be good to change your method but keep this one in mind in case it's truly not working. It was easy for us as apartment dwellers at the time and we just put her on the pad over and over after eating and playing until she got it.  It's easy to clean, no smell or damaged floors or carpet. 
@prepster I can't even imagine not petting my girls unless they do something good.  They would never get petted! Plus the act of petting them is therapy for me and my anxiety ridden family.  Whippets are addictively soft.


----------



## Mindi B

Pee pads it may be, dharma.  Crate training is officially a bust for Mabs.  She was just put into her new, teeny-tiny, can-just-barely-lie-down-in-it section of crate and peed immediately and happily sat in the puddle.  The crate training method is not going to work for this girl, for whatever reason.  So it's gonna have to be close supervision, frequent trips outside, and perhaps we will introduce pads for inclement weather.  At this point I frankly have no idea what to do.


----------



## Mindi B

Still love Mabs, by the way.
Also, Henry has one irritated eye and has been eating grass for an upset tummy.
Love him, too.
I'll miss them both when I sell them for scientific experiments.  (KIDDING!)


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> Pee pads it may be, dharma.  Crate training is officially a bust for Mabs.  She was just put into her new, teeny-tiny, can-just-barely-lie-down-in-it section of crate and peed immediately and happily sat in the puddle.  The crate training method is not going to work for this girl, for whatever reason.  So it's gonna have to be close supervision, frequent trips outside, and perhaps we will introduce pads for inclement weather.  At this point I frankly have no idea what to do.


Awww, Mabel! Well if you try, the drug store generic brand of bed wetting pads for older adults are perfect and cheaper. We had some left over from DHs surgery and bed ridden days and I put one in the bathroom floor just the other night because the whippets are getting old and they've had a few night time accidents.  They've never even been trained this way but last night one of the girls used the pad! I was shocked.


----------



## Mindi B

dharma, could you have that clever whippet drop Mabel an e-mail?  Maybe a little peer guidance is in order. . . .


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Don't pet them for nothing?  What?  They're called pets because we get them to pet them.  This is why they're called pets.


----------



## werner

Mindi B said:


> Pee pads it may be, dharma.  Crate training is officially a bust for Mabs.  She was just put into her new, teeny-tiny, can-just-barely-lie-down-in-it section of crate and peed immediately and happily sat in the puddle.  The crate training method is not going to work for this girl, for whatever reason.  So it's gonna have to be close supervision, frequent trips outside, and perhaps we will introduce pads for inclement weather.  At this point I frankly have no idea what to do.


I've used Precision Pet Products Little Stinker Housebreaking Pads in the house for my 10 year old since she was a puppy....just in case she has to go if there's inclement weather or if she's sick. These pads are great. I order them from Chewy.com or Jeffers Pet Supplies. Amazon has them as well.


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> dharma, could you have that clever whippet drop Mabel an e-mail?  Maybe a little peer guidance is in order. . . .


hmmm, I've never used "clever" and "whippet" in the same sentence    But they sure are cuddly and pretty!


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Read my DH the line about not petting dogs all the time for nothing, and he said, "But they're--soft."
> We may be hopeless.





dharma said:


> @Mindi B , I really feel for you and the potty training adventures. We had a brilliant tiny 5 lb shi tzu early in our marriage ( our first born) who was trained using pads in the house that we then took outside.  Since we are in a dirty city, and we didn't take her out much at 2 lbs without full shots, we trained her to go on a weewee pad in the bathroom.  When she had her shots and was allowed outside for walks, we brought a smaller piece of pad with us and placed it on the curb and she went on it immediately. We kept the routine to the same curb area until the pad was left at home and she learned to go on any curb during her walk. The bonus to this training is that when she was much older and incontinent at the end of her life, she remembered the pads and there was no problem when she needed to go and we weren't around to walk her. She just headed for the bathroom and her pad.
> I think this method is archaic and so many new methods with bells and clickers and crates are more popular now. Since consistancy is so important, it might not be good to change your method but keep this one in mind in case it's truly not working. It was easy for us as apartment dwellers at the time and we just put her on the pad over and over after eating and playing until she got it.  It's easy to clean, no smell or damaged floors or carpet.
> @prepster I can't even imagine not petting my girls unless they do something good.  They would never get petted! Plus the act of petting them is therapy for me and my anxiety ridden family.  Whippets are addictively soft.





Madam Bijoux said:


> Don't pet them for nothing?  What?  They're called pets because we get them to pet them.  This is why they're called pets.



Lol!  Whew!  I'm so glad that I didn't have to clarify that my friend wasn't telling me I was petting _him_ excessively.  I'm trying really hard to stop petting my friends.    Although knowing my friend, he'd be fine with _that_!  It's a lost cause on the dog though.


----------



## etoile de mer

We adopted our golden at 3 1/2 so didn't have housetraining issues, but she did have other issues like her knowing full well what commands meant but ignoring us anyway! I remember the trainer telling us not to do things like act very excited when she was greeting us as we came home, and not to show her excessive attention in general. Just all felt so very sad to us, plus she had fur as soft as a rabbit, which was irresistible! Lavishing her with attention and affection brought us all so much happiness. I'm not sure I'd be able to, or want to, do it any differently. Our trainer's dogs seemed so subservient and kind of joyless. But as the trainer suggested would happen, our dog seemed to sort of run the whole household!


----------



## prepster

etoile de mer said:


> We adopted our golden at 3 1/2 so didn't have housetraining issues, but she did have other issues like her knowing full well what commands meant but ignoring us anyway! I remember the trainer telling us not to do things like act very excited when she was greeting us as we came home, and not to show her excessive attention in general. Just all felt so very sad to us, plus she had fur as soft as a rabbit, which was irresistible! Lavishing her with attention and affection brought us all so much happiness. I'm not sure I'd be able to, or want to, do it any differently. Our trainer's dogs seemed so subservient and kind of joyless. But as the trainer suggested would happen, our dog seemed to sort of run the whole household!



Aww... how sweet!   I think Mike Stewart (the gun dog guy) expects his dogs to be well-behaved.  But he also puts a lot of effort into it.  It does take a ton of time and effort.  I remember reading an interview with him a couple of years ago and he was talking about his beautiful, soulful-looking Labrador Retriever,  Deke.  Deke has been the "poster dog" for Ducks Unlimited, and I think the Purina dog, etc. etc.  Anyway, Mike mentioned that people were always telling him that Deke's life must be so sad because he has to behave all of the time, and Mike said, heck, no way!  He said this dog has gone to some amazing places all over the world with Mike, and has had the coolest adventures, and has gotten to do more things than most people's dogs ever do, exactly because he is such a gentleman, and is such a nice dog to be around.  I thought that was an interesting perspective.  My situation is a little different in some ways from someone who has a small lap dog etc..  My current dog is a German Shepherd and weighs over 100 pounds.  He goes everywhere with me, so he has verrrrry little leeway for misbehaving.  People just wouldn't put up with it from a dog of that type and size.  He probably has a tighter rein, but on the other hand, he's not sitting at home by himself all day either.  So there's probably some trade-offs.


----------



## prepster

Not to change the subject, but has anyone found a fun (and good) app for creating collages/virtual scrapbooks?  I want to be able to pull wardrobe photos and style ideas, maybe my H scarves, into some sort of collage.


----------



## etoile de mer

prepster said:


> Aww... how sweet!   I think Mike Stewart (the gun dog guy) expects his dogs to be well-behaved.  But he also puts a lot of effort into it.  It does take a ton of time and effort.  I remember reading an interview with him a couple of years ago and he was talking about his beautiful, soulful-looking Labrador Retriever,  Deke.  Deke has been the "poster dog" for Ducks Unlimited, and I think the Purina dog, etc. etc.  Anyway, Mike mentioned that people were always telling him that Deke's life must be so sad because he has to behave all of the time, and Mike said, heck, no way!  He said this dog has gone to some amazing places all over the world with Mike, and has had the coolest adventures, and has gotten to do more things than most people's dogs ever do, exactly because he is such a gentleman, and is such a nice dog to be around.  I thought that was an interesting perspective.  My situation is a little different in some ways from someone who has a small lap dog etc..  My current dog is a German Shepherd and weighs over 100 pounds.  He goes everywhere with me, so he has verrrrry little leeway for misbehaving.  People just wouldn't put up with it from a dog of that type and size.  He probably has a tighter rein, but on the other hand, he's not sitting at home by himself all day either.  So there's probably some trade-offs.
> 
> View attachment 3754487



It sounds like you’ve found a perfect balance!  My husband’s previous golden sounds similar to your dog, very well behaved, and went everywhere with my husband. I think that’s such a joy to be able to so easily take your dog out and about, for everyday activities. Thankfully, our last golden’s issues were not socially egregious. She was gentle, and actually a bit shy with strangers (never jumped on nor ran at anyone with an open drippy mouth…a pet peeve of mine)! She wasn’t at all aggressive or destructive. She was, however, overly excitable, so taking her on any new adventure was a real trial! On our regular walks she was fine, but someplace new she’d pull badly on the leash. She was also a nut  in the car. And the two basic commands, stay, and come, were not reliably followed which meant we were very selective about where and when she was off leash. I hated that she found those commands optional as it felt like a safety issue. She also had not been crate trained, so that was a no-go as she considered that prison, versus a comfort. I think we definitely needed to work harder at it, and may have done better with a trainer that was a bit less like a drill sergeant. However, the dogs in class certainly knew she was in charge, and reliably listened to the trainer! But I do think I'll always wish for a training method that allows for liberal and excessive showering of affection!


----------



## allanrvj

prepster said:


> Not to change the subject, but has anyone found a fun (and good) app for creating collages/virtual scrapbooks?  I want to be able to pull wardrobe photos and style ideas, maybe my H scarves, into some sort of collage.


Maybe you can use the Day One app?


----------



## Mindi B

Headline: long-term marriage dissolves over puppy toilet training!
Okay, not really, but DH is irritated with me because he says I'm "too impatient."  By this he means that having seen Mabel urinate in her tiny crate section multiple times, it seems to me she does not have the usual canine disinclination to soil her sleeping area, and therefore further strict crate training isn't teaching her anything.
Am I wrong?  I would not be surprised to be wrong.  But I just don't think it's sensible to try to (1) teach Mabel not to soil her crate so that I can then (2) teach Mabel not to soil the house.  Let's skip the crate part, if it isn't instinctive for her.
No?


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Headline: long-term marriage dissolves over puppy toilet training!
> Okay, not really, but DH is irritated with me because he says I'm "too impatient."  By this he means that having seen Mabel urinate in her tiny crate section multiple times, it seems to me she does not have the usual canine disinclination to soil her sleeping area, and therefore further strict crate training isn't teaching her anything.
> Am I wrong?  I would not be surprised to be wrong.  But I just don't think it's sensible to try to (1) teach Mabel not to soil her crate so that I can then (2) teach Mabel not to soil the house.  Let's skip the crate part, if it isn't instinctive for her.
> No?



It doesn't sound like you should abandon the crate altogether because it is making things easier.  It doesn't have to be all or nothing.  Pros:  She's doing well in it at night, and it does help "corral" her and give you guys a break when you can't watch her 100% of the time.  Using it, even imperfectly, should be minimizing or eliminating the accidents she has in the rest of the house, right?  Because when you're not actively watching her like a hawk, _she's in her crate_...yes?

Even if she is getting a little confused about peeing in there vs. peeing outside, at least she's not able to make the rest of the house a potty room.  The crate can be easily cleaned and sanitized and de-pee-smelled with vinegar.

If it were me, I'd just assume it's taking a little time to click.  Check to see if you've got her on a good schedule.  Maybe write it down.  When they are really little, they're in their crate _a lot_, sleeping.  More in than out.  If she pees in her potty area before she plays, and play sessions are short, like 10 minutes max. then you take her to pee again and put her back in her crate.  She gets offered water _when she comes out of the crate, before she goes potty,_ not after she plays.  She shouldn't be playing so hard at this age that she's taking on water like a tanker.

It's up to you of course, but I'd give it more time.  There's something not quite right I think with your schedule, but I'm not sure what you're doing so I can't offer advice.  But I'd say it has more to do with that, than that the crate doesn't work.  For whatever it's worth... 

P.S.  The crate provides a safe-haven for her to rest and get her bearings.  The crate you chose is very open and not very den-like.  Some people find that the plastic Vari-Kennel airline-style crates work better because of that.  They feel more secure and cave-like, and she might be happier with that.  If you want to keep the crate you have, you might consider putting a towel over the top and two or three sides so she feels more sheltered and protected.  It should feel like her safe den, not like she's vulnerable from all sides in an open cage in the middle of the room.  My dogs so desire that protected feeling that they will naturally and innately look for "protected" places to nap--under tables, under my desk, and when they are puppies, under the bed or even dressers.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, I wouldn't give up on the crate just yet since she does well in it overnight. It's also a good place to confine her accidents so that she doesn't think the whole house is fair game. One more suggestion would be to limit how much she drinks at a time, or more specifically, have her drink about the same amount or same length of time each time. That way you start getting an idea how long it takes from drinking to "gotta go pee right NOW!" If she gets to drink however much she wants anytime she wants, it's really hard to figure out her timing. I think you're doing fine. She just needs some time to figure it out, plus she's eating and drinking more as she gets older, which complicates things.


----------



## Mindi B

Frankly, the main problem is with Mabel's owner.  Mabs is not spending a whole lot of time in her crate.  Overnight, absolutely, but during the day, not so much. I was trying to follow a training suggestion I read once that can be summarized as "Empty dog can run around; full dog (who hasn't pottied during the last outdoor visit) is crated until she goes outside and becomes empty dog."  But it has been this approach that has led to the immediate crate-based urination. 
I haven't imposed a fixed schedule except with regard to feeding times.  I admit, I am genuinely uncomfortable with deciding when she needs to do what--that's just not a level of confidence I possess.  (And this is why I suck at riding. Being diffident with a half-ton animal is not an effective technique.)  Mabel is generally allowed to decide when to play and when to nap, though of course I do intervene if she becomes too frantic/overtired.
I watch her, hawk-like, most of the time so as to catch pre-potty signals, and I take her outside after every change in activity (post playtime, post nap, etc.), but of course my concentration is imperfect, so occasionally she does sneak in a quick squat.   Enzymatic cleaning follows any accident so as to avoid attractive smells.  Oh, and we leave a water bowl out for HenHen, so water is available on demand.  I truly didn't know I was supposed to schedule her water intake. 
So, basically, I think the conclusion is that I don't do this right. I will now stop griping, since any issues are entirely my fault, since I don't do this right.
(When Henry was a puppy, I posted so frequently about his relentless destructiveness that one then-Chatster responded, "I don't think you can handle a puppy.  Perhaps you should consider returning him."  Ouch.)
I used this same "method" that isn't a method with both Olive and Henry, and both did learn the ropes, so I hope at worst I am prolonging the process and not completely undermining it.   Mabel might actually loooove proper crate-training, but I don't think her mistress is up to it.


----------



## Mindi B

P.S.  The crating will continue overnight, for sure.  It keeps her safe and it seems to work well.  We have a "playpen" that can confine her during the day when I can't watch her; I am not sure I can bear to crate her during the day knowing that she tends to urinate in distress.  But for what it's worth, I have crated her and left the house twice, and neither time has she soiled the crate, so she may well be training me: when she's crated "for no good reason, Mom," she will urinate in protest.  I won't leave her to sit in her urine, so that behavior is a ticket out, at least temporarily.
I dilute her kibble with water to make it easier to chew with her baby teeth, so I need to view every mealtime as water intake time and act accordingly.  I've intended to write down the times when she urinates and just haven't done it--I will, starting tomorrow.  And Henry will survive if I don't leave water out for him for a time, so I can fully control Mabel's intake.
Also, vodka for Mom.


----------



## smallfry

Mindi B said:


> Frankly, the main problem is with Mabel's owner.  Mabs is not spending a whole lot of time in her crate.  Overnight, absolutely, but during the day, not so much. I was trying to follow a training suggestion I read once that can be summarized as "Empty dog can run around; full dog (who hasn't pottied during the last outdoor visit) is crated until she goes outside and becomes empty dog."  But it has been this approach that has led to the immediate crate-based urination.
> I haven't imposed a fixed schedule except with regard to feeding times.  I admit, I am genuinely uncomfortable with deciding when she needs to do what--that's just not a level of confidence I possess.  (And this is why I suck at riding. Being diffident with a half-ton animal is not an effective technique.)  Mabel is generally allowed to decide when to play and when to nap, though of course I do intervene if she becomes too frantic/overtired.
> I watch her, hawk-like, most of the time so as to catch pre-potty signals, and I take her outside after every change in activity (post playtime, post nap, etc.), but of course my concentration is imperfect, so occasionally she does sneak in a quick squat.   Enzymatic cleaning follows any accident so as to avoid attractive smells.  Oh, and we leave a water bowl out for HenHen, so water is available on demand.  I truly didn't know I was supposed to schedule her water intake.
> So, basically, I think the conclusion is that I don't do this right. I will now stop griping, since any issues are entirely my fault, since I don't do this right.
> (When Henry was a puppy, I posted so frequently about his relentless destructiveness that one then-Chatster responded, "I don't think you can handle a puppy.  Perhaps you should consider returning him."  Ouch.)
> I used this same "method" that isn't a method with both Olive and Henry, and both did learn the ropes, so I hope at worst I am prolonging the process and not completely undermining it.   Mabel might actually loooove proper crate-training, but I don't think her mistress is up to it.



Mindi, I think you're being too hard on yourself.  Puppy training is not easy, and she is so young.  I would just keep doing what you're doing, it'll all work out in the next few months.  Just keep that enzymatic cleaner handy in the meantime!


----------



## ouija board

OMG, Mindi, I don't remember that comment about returning HenHen! 

No, it's not always necessary to schedule her drinking, but it might help is she's having trouble getting on a schedule. I'm extrapolating from DD's potty training, here, so take with a grain of salt, lol! And it's easier to control water intake with kids than dogs.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> P.S.  The crating will continue overnight, for sure.  It keeps her safe and it seems to work well.  We have a "playpen" that can confine her during the day when I can't watch her; I am not sure I can bear to crate her during the day knowing that she tends to urinate in distress.  But for what it's worth, I have crated her and left the house twice, and neither time has she soiled the crate, so she may well be training me: when she's crated "for no good reason, Mom," she will urinate in protest.  I won't leave her to sit in her urine, so that behavior is a ticket out, at least temporarily.
> I dilute her kibble with water to make it easier to chew with her baby teeth, so I need to view every mealtime as water intake time and act accordingly.  I've intended to write down the times when she urinates and just haven't done it--I will, starting tomorrow.  And Henry will survive if I don't leave water out for him for a time, so I can fully control Mabel's intake.
> Also, vodka for Mom.



Oh.  Okay.  So, yes, you're definitely training her to pee in her crate.  If she isn't happy about being left alone and wants out, all she has to do to get out of it is pee in it.   So put an old towel in there, and if she pees on it, take out the towel, but don't take her out.  That's key.  Or, if you are going to keep taking her out of the crate when she pees in it, then I agree, ditch the crate and figure out something else.   But here's the thing, if she is fed, watered, loved and played with, this isn't being in "distress", this is having a tantrum.  If her mother were still raising her, she would be leaving the pups alone for longer and longer periods, and they could squawk all they wanted, she would ignore them. 

If you don't begin to teach her how to be calmly by herself for brief periods now, and you decide to skip the crate, at least think about what your plan will be for the future.  People often inadvertently encourage such severe separation anxiety in their dogs that the dog will basically eat their house when they leave, chewing up walls, floors, furniture.  It doesn't mean the crate is the only way, and it doesn't matter what plan you use, as long your plan gets you where you want to go. 

"The Art of Raising a Puppy" by The Monks of New Skete.  Also, "How to Be Your Dog's Best Friend," by the Monks of New Skete.


----------



## Mindi B

I sure remember it, OB, and who posted it, too.  She was never a Chat regular and is seemingly not around the forum much anymore.  I won't name names.  The remark hurt my feelings back then, but it also made clear to me just how much whinging I was doing about Puppy Henry, and I don't want to do the same about Mabel.   My family never met a gripe they didn't like, and I'm just the same, apparently. 
The advice from all mah Peeps HAS been genuinely helpful.  Taking Mabs out on leash and standing like a statue while waiting for her to pee has been somewhat effective.  If she finds some delightful stick or tasty blade of grass, I pick her up and reposition her on the grass with the reminder "Potty!"--but no other conversation or touch.  Once she goes, it's off leash and !  And this evening, crated for the night, she started to fuss.  Educable Mom figured out that meant "I need to GO NOW" and sure enough, DH whipped her outdoors, and she did!  (She'd been out just before and completed one portion of her toilette, but apparently not the whole shebang.). Also, DH SWEARS that yesterday she went to the door, walked outside on her own (he is leash-lazy) and did her bidness unprompted!  So she may be getting it; it just takes time, as everyone correctly points out.
And she is so dang cute.  Sheesh.


----------



## Mindi B

ITA with all of that, prepster.  I am making a point of leaving her alone in the playpen or crate for occasional periods, gradually increasing in length, so she is starting to figure out that nothing horrible happens and mom always comes back.  No big fuss is made over my comings and goings.  And I am being thoughtful about my timing when I interact with her/reassure her/release her, so I won't inadvertently reward her tantrums (yup, you're right, that's what they are) with attention, good or bad.  I just can't leave her sitting in her urine.  But, you know, a towel or two I'm willing to sacrifice!  She absolutely CAN control her bladder--does it every night--so the crate thing is probably deliberate, the little drama queen.  And I absolutely agree that it is not a kindness to nurture separation anxiety.  Speaking for myself, it's easy to feel gratified by a dog's attachment, but encouraging too much dependence would be an act of selfishness on my part.  Mabs needs and deserves to be confident under any and all circumstances, whether I'm around or not.


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, mah Peeps, won't it be nice when Mabel is house trained and Mindi shuts the eff up about Mabel's continence?
I think so, too.


----------



## prepster

It's okay.  It's life.  And if we had something more exciting to talk about around here we would.  I sent you a PM with sample schedule you could try.

On a different subject.  Has anyone ever tried hypnosis, self or otherwise for anything?  A friend of mine downloaded a guided hypnosis "Improve Your Athletic Performance" app for her iPad to try and improve her golf game.  She said she plugs in her headphones and falls right to sleep!  We do not know yet if her golf game will improve, but she's getting in a nice nap every day .  The series also has a guided hypnosis for weight-loss, one for confidence, and one for relaxation.  I'm thinking about trying one for relaxation to listen to before bedtime.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> I sure remember it, OB, and who posted it, too.  She was never a Chat regular and is seemingly not around the forum much anymore.  I won't name names.  The remark hurt my feelings back then, but it also made clear to me just how much whinging I was doing about Puppy Henry, and I don't want to do the same about Mabel.   My family never met a gripe they didn't like, and I'm just the same, apparently.
> The advice from all mah Peeps HAS been genuinely helpful.  Taking Mabs out on leash and standing like a statue while waiting for her to pee has been somewhat effective.  If she finds some delightful stick or tasty blade of grass, I pick her up and reposition her on the grass with the reminder "Potty!"--but no other conversation or touch.  Once she goes, it's off leash and !  And this evening, crated for the night, she started to fuss.  Educable Mom figured out that meant "I need to GO NOW" and sure enough, DH whipped her outdoors, and she did!  (She'd been out just before and completed one portion of her toilette, but apparently not the whole shebang.). Also, DH SWEARS that yesterday she went to the door, walked outside on her own (he is leash-lazy) and did her bidness unprompted!  So she may be getting it; it just takes time, as everyone correctly points out.
> And she is so dang cute.  Sheesh.



I can't recall who said it, and that's probably for the best. Well, Henry turned out just fine, so what did they know, right? 

Mabel is danged cute. That goes without saying. And well on her way to being potty trained, yay!


----------



## ouija board

Prepster, I've never tried hypnosis, and now I'm curious to know how well an app does the job. Apparently it does a great job reversing sleep deprivation! You'll have to keep us updated on your friend's golf game [emoji1]


----------



## cavalpha

Mindi B: I'm more a lurker on the forum and particularly on this thread, so please excuse my chiming in here on the house training front with a long post. Please do not give up on the crate training and I think starting with the crate is the right way. It is early days yet and Mabel will get it eventually if you don't change course. You have to persevere. I had almost the same issue with one of my Cavaliers, Rufus, he was 8 weeks old when he arrived together with his "brother" William who was a 3 month old. Even though William was not supposed to be house trained, his nature was such that he got it immediately. Rufus on the other hand drove me batty, that I threatened to send him back but he would just look at me with those Cavalier eyes (and I know there are many humans on this forum enslaved to Cavaliers who well understand this). I had the Vari-Kennel crates of the right size, one for each pup and only used them for overnight at first, which worked well as seems to be your case (and even better when I placed them door opening to door opening so that both pups could move from one crate to the other and they both end up huddled on top of each other on the one side, IYKWIM). During the day, I tried everything with Rufus to stop him from peeing and pooping inside the house including him on a leash tied to my belt loop so he was never too far away, as well as pads which he shredded. Finally, I used the crate during the day and graduated to using child gates to confine them to a small space, whenever I had stuff to do and could not watch them. He never soiled his crate though. Perhaps it helped that there was William so both of them could be crated together. I don't know if you can enlist your Hen Hen's help with this, there's a thought. I would close the crate door but not latch it. They realized that they could push the door open but I would stop them Every time. I also had my play voice and my different I mean business voice which I would use for "outside outside" and "hurry up hurry up" once we were outside in the yard. I think Rufus finally got it after about 3 weeks, it seemed like ages, and when it finally clicked it seeemd like it was overnight. During all of that, we had plenty of other great moments like their first up and down stairs, so many of your Mabel moments resonate with my memories of William and Rufus. 
So, KEEP CALM, STAY STRONG AND CARRY ON.


----------



## Mindi B

cavalpha (love that moniker, by the way), thank you SO much!  Talk to us more!  I promise the "All doggy potty training all the time" vibe WILL cease eventually.  
It is good to hear that sometimes this is not the straightforward, happens-in- four-days-or-you're-doing-it-wrong process that some websites suggest.  Mabs is not a bad dog, nor do I think she's stupid--on the contrary, I think she's played me like a violin. 
Time to Resist the Cuteness and implement some discipline.  (I keep claiming that I know all about behavioral/S-R learning.  And I do.  Yet I have been remarkably incompetent at using it.  Not sure whether I am more amused or appalled at myself.)
And you are among many cav-lovers here!  They are an insanely adorable breed.


----------



## dharma

@mindi, I will never tire of pet talk, the adventures of Mabel have been making me smile nightly. Potty training ( human and canine!) is one of those things that is frustrating as heck until one day it's working and you just don't even know how you got there. 
My girls were never crated by me because as shelter dogs confiscated due to the former breeder's abuse, they never saw anything but a crate for the first two years of their lives. They were held in a small crate with their mom and only let out to do business once a day if they were lucky. Their fur was stained with urine and they had so much disease, they were balding. It took almost 2 months to learn the leash, and get used to the feel of grass. But one day it all clicked and now they are amazing. Their "safe place" is under the covers, curled around my legs. I know crates are popular for good reason but it didn't work for us in these extreme circumstances.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh gosh, no, dharma, crate training your girls would have been cruel. I will never, never understand how people can abuse animals. 
And while I know it's sort of a cliche to say this, your pups are so lucky they came to you.  Poor things had a miserable start, but picturing them all safe and snuggly under the covers with their human is a wonderful image!


----------



## Mindi B

I read a blog the other day in which dogs referred to humans as "uprights."  I loved that.


----------



## ouija board

I'm pretty sure Fluffy Kitty refers to me as a mobile tuna dispensary. She doesn't seem to care if I'm upright or prone, as long as my hands are free to open the wet food pouch.


----------



## etoile de mer

dharma said:


> @mindi, I will never tire of pet talk, the adventures of Mabel have been making me smile nightly. Potty training ( human and canine!) is one of those things that is frustrating as heck until one day it's working and you just don't even know how you got there.  My girls were never crated by me because as shelter dogs confiscated due to the former breeder's abuse, they never saw anything but a crate for the first two years of their lives. They were held in a small crate with their mom and only let out to do business once a day if they were lucky. Their fur was stained with urine and they had so much disease, they were balding. It took almost 2 months to learn the leash, and get used to the feel of grass. But one day it all clicked and now they are amazing. Their "safe place" is under the covers, curled around my legs. I know crates are popular for good reason but it didn't work for us in these extreme circumstances.



Sending you a  for providing such a safe haven for your girls! Breaks my heart to hear these sorts of stories, but so very glad you found each other! I think so much of this must be case-by-case. Our girl had some trauma before finding her way to us, nothing compared to yours, but she was very sensitive. She brought out the momma bear in us, we just wanted so much to make her feel safe and secure!


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> I read a blog the other day in which dogs referred to humans as "uprights."  I loved that.



Have you read Peter Mayle's book, "A Dog's Life"? It's been a while since I read it, but it's typical Peter Mayle wit. Written in the voice of his dog, very cute. I just grabbed it from my bookshelf, I may need to read it again!


----------



## marietouchet

I have 2 baby frenchies - phil and chuck - 1 and 2 - potty training the dynamic duo was one of the hardest things I have ever done - hang in there lady! I have been there ...


----------



## prepster

I'm sure my dog wonders how in the heck it is that I get to be in charge.  He looks at me and says, "I outweigh you by a few pounds, you have ridiculously small ears, you cannot clamp onto anything with your teeth, and your nose is worthless.  I can clock 31 mph. on a 200 yard sprint, whereas you could not catch a rabbit on your best day.  (This is where he cracks himself up) and even if you did happen to trip over one, it's not like you'd know what to do with it, so you would clearly starve.  You have no fur and no tail, you can't dig a decent hole without a shovel, and you're far too prissy about having your butt sniffed."


----------



## cavalpha

Mindi B said:


> cavalpha (love that moniker, by the way), thank you SO much!  Talk to us more!  I promise the "All doggy potty training all the time" vibe WILL cease eventually.
> It is good to hear that sometimes this is not the straightforward, happens-in- four-days-or-you're-doing-it-wrong process that some websites suggest.  Mabs is not a bad dog, nor do I think she's stupid--on the contrary, I think she's played me like a violin.
> Time to Resist the Cuteness and implement some discipline.  (I keep claiming that I know all about behavioral/S-R learning.  And I do.  Yet I have been remarkably incompetent at using it.  Not sure whether I am more amused or appalled at myself.)
> And you are among many cav-lovers here!  They are an insanely adorable breed.



Well, someone in the household had to be the real alpha at the time, most certainly not the DH as he was against the crating and at the time his work travel was insane whilst I was taking a break from the career. 
Yes, Cavaliers rule! We've only ever had the fur babies. Both Willy and Rufie have been gone some 10 years now but hardly a day goes by without a fond memory of their many shenanigans!


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, I don't remember that puppy crack either.  Rude.  You can talk about training Mabel all you want as far as I am concerned.  

I had the same crate issue with Emmy, who was 4 when we rescued her.  I took her to be groomed right away and when I returned, she was not in a crate, and the groomer was rather white-faced and said Em threw herself at the sides of the crate so much that she made her tail bleed.  We have never even tried to put her in a crate and have had a mobile groomer so this is not an issue re grooming.  She still has some quirks that make us think she was abused, e.g., she won't come past the island in the kitchen and backs out of the kitchen.  She was a little food protective too but that has subsided.  Poor thing.  And she is such a good girl.

Like Prepster said, I cover three sides of my crates so that they are little caves.  Rocky would go up to my room and put himself in the crate when there was company.   I had two crates when I got him but he insisted on being with Moose so we got rid of one of the crates and let them be together.  I must confess that since I stopped working, the crates get little use.  I do confine them to the kitchen/family room area when I go out though.  And even when I am home, I keep them in the same area I am so as to keep them out of trouble (Phil and Lil).


----------



## pursecrzy

Hanging out in the cottage


----------



## Mindi B

She is beautiful.  Also, that fuzz is familiar. . . .


----------



## pursecrzy

Thanks!

We're chilling after our obedience class. We're half way done!


----------



## Mindi B

Does Miss P feel you are becoming more obedient, pursey?


----------



## pursecrzy

Most definitely!


----------



## ck21

Good morning, friends!  Happy Sunday!

A little rain here, hoping it stops so we can explore the new playground up the street.

In the mean time, I'm applying for new jobs.  I so wish I loved my current one!


----------



## Mindi B

Good luck, ck.  Any company will be lucky to get you--they just have to realize it!


----------



## etoile de mer

pursecrzy said:


> View attachment 3757378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging out in the cottage



 so adorable!


----------



## etoile de mer

ck21 said:


> Good morning, friends!  Happy Sunday!
> 
> A little rain here, hoping it stops so we can explore the new playground up the street.
> 
> In the mean time, I'm applying for new jobs.  I so wish I loved my current one!



Sending best wishes with your job search!


----------



## pursecrzy

CK, I hope you find something fabulous soon!


----------



## Mindi B

Peeps, don't know how much I'll be around in the next week, so I wanted to ask for some good ol' Chat Vibes.  My mom called yesterday asking that I fly her out to visit, like, now, because she and my father are separating.   I won't trample further on your patience regarding this saga, especially after my recent spate of puppy potty postings.  Let's just say that this is a long time coming, is extremely acrimonious, is utterly unplanned for by either parent, and may or may not "take."  It is also in my lap.
DH is in Europe for the week on business.
HenHen has some sort of eye injury or infection and our vet's antibiotic cream hasn't helped.  So a canine eye specialist must be consulted.
We're due to start construction on a new backyard patio.
Mabel is a puppy.
Lord, give me strength.


----------



## prepster

I downloaded a guided hypnosis app from the app store last night and tried it at bedtime.  It was very nice.  I put on my Bose noise-cancelling headphones... (because those earbuds that I see all the kids walking around with make my ears hurt.  Is this because I have grown up ears?  I have no idea)... and got comfy.  It was amazingly effective at putting me right to sleep.  Clearly I am very suggestible or impressionable or something.  I happy thoughts about visualizing "my best self," and "feeling good," and being "confident," and "powerful," and there was probably even something in there about not eating so dang many cookies.  That I don't know though, because I fell asleep.  The problem was that at the end of the recording, I woke up, bright-eyed and bushy-tailed.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Peeps, don't know how much I'll be around in the next week, so I wanted to ask for some good ol' Chat Vibes.  My mom called yesterday asking that I fly her out to visit, like, now, because she and my father are separating.   I won't trample further on your patience regarding this saga, especially after my recent spate of puppy potty postings.  Let's just say that this is a long time coming, is extremely acrimonious, is utterly unplanned for by either parent, and may or may not "take."  It is also in my lap.
> DH is in Europe for the week on business.
> HenHen has some sort of eye injury or infection and our vet's antibiotic cream hasn't helped.  So a canine eye specialist must be consulted.
> We're due to start construction on a new backyard patio.
> Mabel is a puppy.
> Lord, give me strength.



I'm so sorry to hear that.   I hope you'll check in, or you'll be missed for sure!


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> Peeps, don't know how much I'll be around in the next week, so I wanted to ask for some good ol' Chat Vibes.  My mom called yesterday asking that I fly her out to visit, like, now, because she and my father are separating.   I won't trample further on your patience regarding this saga, especially after my recent spate of puppy potty postings.  Let's just say that this is a long time coming, is extremely acrimonious, is utterly unplanned for by either parent, and may or may not "take."  It is also in my lap.
> DH is in Europe for the week on business.
> HenHen has some sort of eye injury or infection and our vet's antibiotic cream hasn't helped.  So a canine eye specialist must be consulted.
> We're due to start construction on a new backyard patio.
> Mabel is a puppy.
> Lord, give me strength.



Mindi, so sorry, so much on your plate, sending you best wishes!


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Peeps, don't know how much I'll be around in the next week, so I wanted to ask for some good ol' Chat Vibes.  My mom called yesterday asking that I fly her out to visit, like, now, because she and my father are separating.   I won't trample further on your patience regarding this saga, especially after my recent spate of puppy potty postings.  Let's just say that this is a long time coming, is extremely acrimonious, is utterly unplanned for by either parent, and may or may not "take."  It is also in my lap.
> DH is in Europe for the week on business.
> HenHen has some sort of eye injury or infection and our vet's antibiotic cream hasn't helped.  So a canine eye specialist must be consulted.
> We're due to start construction on a new backyard patio.
> Mabel is a puppy.
> Lord, give me strength.



We're here for you.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, pursey.  Thank you, all.  The whole thing is just ridiculous, all happening at once!  AND DH just realized he entered the wrong date for his to-the-airport car service, so no car!  Looks like they'll be able to scramble and help him out, but just another bit of last minute super-fun stressapalooza!


----------



## pursecrzy

Please PM if you need to vent.


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks _so_ much, pursey.  Be careful what you wish for. . . .


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, sending you tons of vibes!! I'm so sorry to hear about your parents. Ditto to what Pursey said.


----------



## pursecrzy

Sometimes you just need to vent.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> Peeps, don't know how much I'll be around in the next week, so I wanted to ask for some good ol' Chat Vibes.  My mom called yesterday asking that I fly her out to visit, like, now, because she and my father are separating.   I won't trample further on your patience regarding this saga, especially after my recent spate of puppy potty postings.  Let's just say that this is a long time coming, is extremely acrimonious, is utterly unplanned for by either parent, and may or may not "take."  It is also in my lap.
> DH is in Europe for the week on business.
> HenHen has some sort of eye injury or infection and our vet's antibiotic cream hasn't helped.  So a canine eye specialist must be consulted.
> We're due to start construction on a new backyard patio.
> Mabel is a puppy.
> Lord, give me strength.


Sending you lots of vibes and positive thoughts. I am hoping that in the end it will be for the best. Take a deep breath, this too will pass.


----------



## Genie27

Oh Mindi! Positive vibes to you for the next week.


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks again, everyone.  I'm all grown-up and then some, and my parents' splitting would be absolutely okay with me.  Whatever they want.  The issue from my perspective is that neither of them is prepared to actually DO anything to make this happen.  I am supposed to advise them on legalities and practicalities, provide for their emotional needs, look out for their physical health, be therapist and real estate agent and mediator and personal assistant.  This is a long-established pattern and I've been trying to urge them to think about the relevant "what-ifs" for literally a decade now, and. . . here we are.  Chaos, handed to me with the assurance that of course I'll handle everything because that's what I'm for.
So, er, I'm crabby.
Deep breathing and puppy cuddles!


----------



## pursecrzy

Happiness is a warm puppy


----------



## lulilu

I can literally feel myself calming down and my blood pressure lowering when I get doggy snuggles.  Best thing for you Mindi, if you can, with all that is on your plate.  Especially with DH away.  Good thoughts coming your way.

Ck, having to look for a new job -- so hard.  I hope you find a better spot.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Peeps, don't know how much I'll be around in the next week, so I wanted to ask for some good ol' Chat Vibes.  My mom called yesterday asking that I fly her out to visit, like, now, because she and my father are separating.   I won't trample further on your patience regarding this saga, especially after my recent spate of puppy potty postings.  Let's just say that this is a long time coming, is extremely acrimonious, is utterly unplanned for by either parent, and may or may not "take."  It is also in my lap.
> DH is in Europe for the week on business.
> HenHen has some sort of eye injury or infection and our vet's antibiotic cream hasn't helped.  So a canine eye specialist must be consulted.
> We're due to start construction on a new backyard patio.
> Mabel is a puppy.
> Lord, give me strength.


Mindi, you do not" trample," you are loved and supported on Chat and anyone who does not share the Peeps' support for fellow Peeps always has the opportunity to opt out and find another Thread to follow. The saying is that things come in 3's and yikes! you have fivesomes: Mom, absentee DH, patio construction, HenHen's medical issues and the totally adorable tiny bladder Mabel. Deep, deep breaths and we are here when needed. Sustained VIBES coming your way and remember they can be replenished at any time.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Thanks again, everyone.  I'm all grown-up and then some, and my parents' splitting would be absolutely okay with me.  Whatever they want.  The issue from my perspective is that neither of them is prepared to actually DO anything to make this happen.  I am supposed to advise them on legalities and practicalities, provide for their emotional needs, look out for their physical health, be therapist and real estate agent and mediator and personal assistant.  This is a long-established pattern and I've been trying to urge them to think about the relevant "what-ifs" for literally a decade now, and. . . here we are.  Chaos, handed to me with the assurance that of course I'll handle everything because that's what I'm for.
> So, er, I'm crabby.
> Deep breathing and puppy cuddles!



I'm sorry Mindi! It sounds so tough and I'm glad you've got the pups for emotional support/distraction.

I was having a really hard time managing the stress of my business a few years ago and got a cat for the studio, mostly for pest control and fell so hard for her-she quickly became my therapy cat. Whenever it got tough, I would sit with her and pet her and I would be able to breathe again. I'm so grateful for her and I'm pretty sure my longtime staff stayed around because of her positive impact. Fortunately, she's now able to be a happily retired house-cat and I'm still able to go to work. 

You'll get through all this and you have Chat to vent!


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> Thanks again, everyone.  I'm all grown-up and then some, and my parents' splitting would be absolutely okay with me.  Whatever they want.  The issue from my perspective is that neither of them is prepared to actually DO anything to make this happen.  I am supposed to advise them on legalities and practicalities, provide for their emotional needs, look out for their physical health, be therapist and real estate agent and mediator and personal assistant.  This is a long-established pattern and I've been trying to urge them to think about the relevant "what-ifs" for literally a decade now, and. . . here we are.  Chaos, handed to me with the assurance that of course I'll handle everything because that's what I'm for.
> So, er, I'm crabby.
> Deep breathing and puppy cuddles!


I'm sorry, Mindi. That's a lot to deal with. You can always vent here, remember to protect yourself emotionally. Xo


----------



## etoupebirkin

ouija board said:


> Mindi, sending you tons of vibes!! I'm so sorry to hear about your parents. Ditto to what Pursey said.


Add me to the list, too!


----------



## chaneljewel

Mindi B said:


> Peeps, don't know how much I'll be around in the next week, so I wanted to ask for some good ol' Chat Vibes.  My mom called yesterday asking that I fly her out to visit, like, now, because she and my father are separating.   I won't trample further on your patience regarding this saga, especially after my recent spate of puppy potty postings.  Let's just say that this is a long time coming, is extremely acrimonious, is utterly unplanned for by either parent, and may or may not "take."  It is also in my lap.
> DH is in Europe for the week on business.
> HenHen has some sort of eye injury or infection and our vet's antibiotic cream hasn't helped.  So a canine eye specialist must be consulted.
> We're due to start construction on a new backyard patio.
> Mabel is a puppy.
> Lord, give me strength.


I'm so sorry Mindi.   Good thoughts are being sent to you.  Take care and know that we care.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you all, so much.  I DO know you care.  It's a wonderful feeling!


----------



## eagle1002us

To add a postscript:  Mindi, you're a strong person, stronger than you give yourself credit for.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, eagle.  I hope so!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, I'll be thinking about you!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, CG!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi,
I just got back from my nutritionist/life coach. I think my new habit might help you right now. Take a 10-20 minute relaxing, clear your mind walk outside. It's not a fast walk for cardio, the goal is to relax, breathe and clear your mind.
I just did it tonight and it really worked.

Hope this helps. Sending some hugs, too.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, pursey.  Thank you, all.  The whole thing is just ridiculous, all happening at once!  AND DH just realized he entered the wrong date for his to-the-airport car service, so no car!  Looks like they'll be able to scramble and help him out, but just another bit of last minute super-fun stressapalooza!


Sending hugs to you. I know how it feels when it's almost too much, but it will all be ok.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Mindi,
> I just got back from my nutritionist/life coach. I think my new habit might help you right now. Take a 10-20 minute relaxing, clear your mind walk outside. It's not a fast walk for cardio, the goal is to relax, breathe and clear your mind.
> I just did it tonight and it really worked.
> 
> Hope this helps. Sending some hugs, too.


I usually take that kind of walk in a fabric, clothing or book store.  It works!  (Location, location, location).


----------



## allanrvj

Mindi B said:


> Peeps, don't know how much I'll be around in the next week, so I wanted to ask for some good ol' Chat Vibes.  My mom called yesterday asking that I fly her out to visit, like, now, because she and my father are separating.   I won't trample further on your patience regarding this saga, especially after my recent spate of puppy potty postings.  Let's just say that this is a long time coming, is extremely acrimonious, is utterly unplanned for by either parent, and may or may not "take."  It is also in my lap.
> DH is in Europe for the week on business.
> HenHen has some sort of eye injury or infection and our vet's antibiotic cream hasn't helped.  So a canine eye specialist must be consulted.
> We're due to start construction on a new backyard patio.
> Mabel is a puppy.
> Lord, give me strength.


Tough times, Mindi. Sure as hell sounds exhausting. I cannot even begin to imagine how emotionally and mentally draining this is.

I know it sucks, it is terrible, but you have to lean into the suck, lean into the discomfort. It will not be OK for a long time but know that it will pass. Don't be afraid to ask for help, don't be afraid to be vulnerable, and after all this you will have nurtured your relationships and transformed yourself for the better.

Hugs.


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks everyone. . . the calm before the possible storm here, and I am hanging in.
allan, you are now officially designated as Chat Philosopher!


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> Good morning, friends!  Happy Sunday!
> 
> A little rain here, hoping it stops so we can explore the new playground up the street.
> 
> In the mean time, I'm applying for new jobs.  I so wish I loved my current one!


ck- sending you some job hunting vibes as you search for a job that fulfills you. You are a wise woman to not settle for the status quo. Seems from your posts you have tried really hard in this position but it's not a good fit. You have a rich full life as Mom to the amazing Hot Cars, wishing for you a job that gives you equivalent satisfaction in your professional life. When you calculate all the hours in the days/weeks/months/years devoted to the job it makes it all the more apparent that filling those office hours with satisfying, rewarding work is critical to a balanced life.


----------



## Mindi B

What css said, ck.


----------



## ck21

csshopper said:


> ck- sending you some job hunting vibes as you search for a job that fulfills you. You are a wise woman to not settle for the status quo. Seems from your posts you have tried really hard in this position but it's not a good fit. You have a rich full life as Mom to the amazing Hot Cars, wishing for you a job that gives you equivalent satisfaction in your professional life. When you calculate all the hours in the days/weeks/months/years devoted to the job it makes it all the more apparent that filling those office hours with satisfying, rewarding work is critical to a balanced life.



  thank you!


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Thanks everyone. . . the calm before the possible storm here, and I am hanging in.
> allan, you are now officially designated as Chat Philosopher!



Sending you good thoughts, Mindi!


----------



## ck21

Today was the annual Nordstrom Anniversary sale shopping trip with my mom.  A good time was had by all!!  We always say we don't need anything yet we manage to bring home several bags!


----------



## etoupebirkin

^^^ I did that too with DD.


----------



## Mindi B

I wanna be ck's mother or EB's daughter and go shopping at Nordstrom!  I'm not fussy: I can play older or younger.


----------



## pursecrzy

Nordstrom sale doesn't begin here until the 18th. Sigh.


----------



## Mindi B

I think this is the pre-sale period, pursey, when them Nordstrom cardholders get to descend on the goods.  Plebes like you and I must wait for the "public" sale.  

ETA: No, I stand corrected.  Need to put Google where my mouth is.  Of course you're right, the Canadian dates are slightly different and your pre-sale does begin on the 18th.  I'm the only plebe here.


----------



## Mindi B

Every year I think about getting a Nordstrom card and every year DH gives me the stink eye.  Not gonna happen.  DH is not into multiple store credit lines, and since he does the majority of our financial record-keeping, I feel I must acquiesce.


----------



## ck21

But the Nordstrom card is so worth it Mindi!  The points are pretty generous and it's worth it just for the pre-sale!  I'm not big into multiple credit lines either, but my Nordstrom card makes the cut!


----------



## Mindi B

You enabler, you!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi,
I think some retail therapy is in order!!!


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  You GUYS!


----------



## ck21

etoupebirkin said:


> Mindi,
> I think some retail therapy is in order!!!



Totally agree!  Mindi-with all you are going through, this could really help!


----------



## mistikat

ck21, I've missed your Nordstrom sale reports. You always pick out such great stuff!


----------



## Mindi B

YES!  ck AND EB--we need some photos of the Nordstrom spoils!


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> I think this is the pre-sale period, pursey, when them Nordstrom cardholders get to descend on the goods.  Plebes like you and I must wait for the "public" sale.
> 
> ETA: No, I stand corrected.  Need to put Google where my mouth is.  Of course you're right, the Canadian dates are slightly different and your pre-sale does begin on the 18th.  I'm the only plebe here.



And the presale is only for a few days. Not that I have a Nordstrom CC and I wouldn't be able to get to it anyway.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I'll post some pics this weekend of my Nordies loot as well as Bottega Veneta. I've fallen hard (again) for BV for myriad reasons. The brand experience is luxurious; there are NO politics and their sales are not crazy. And they have the best cardigans in the world. When they're on sale 50% off, they just become expensive.

An example of a true luxury experience, I wanted to get a sample of the scented moisturizer. They had no small samples so they gave me a brand new tester full size jar. I did buy a gorgeous bag that day, but...


----------



## pursecrzy

Closet install is scheduled for next Thursday.  Can't wait!

I found a light fixture today for the closet.


----------



## ouija board

I love living vicariously through everyone's Nordstrom hauls! The only thing I buy at my Nordstrom is FitFlops, and they rarely last through presale. 

EB, Bottega was my first love, and I still have my first bag, a Campana in Lima (Gris T). I would still buy BV, but I don't find their classic intrecciato weave to be as durable or amenable to maintenance/spa as most H leathers. I totally agree about their service and in store experience, and their sales are splurge-worthy. 

Ck, best of luck on the job hunt!


----------



## allanrvj

ouija board said:


> I love living vicariously through everyone's Nordstrom hauls! The only thing I buy at my Nordstrom is FitFlops, and they rarely last through presale.
> 
> EB, Bottega was my first love, and I still have my first bag, a Campana in Lima (Gris T). I would still buy BV, but I don't find their classic intrecciato weave to be as durable or amenable to maintenance/spa as most H leathers. I totally agree about their service and in store experience, and their sales are splurge-worthy.
> 
> Ck, best of luck on the job hunt!


BV doesn't have spa services? I'm interested in this coz me and the other guys at the Fendi Fellas thread are trying to convince another guy not to get a Cabat, because it costs around 7000 EUR. Just a little more could get him a Birkin or HAC, and the Cabat doesn't really perform well in the preloved market. But I understand his love for the Cabat. It _is_ a beautiful bag, and if I had oodles and oodles of money I'd get one, too.


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> YES!  ck AND EB--we need some photos of the Nordstrom spoils!



I don't have pictures yet, but some of my favorites...

Eileen fisher jersey dress...so easy to wear.  Wore it this morning to meet with a recruiter.  Added an H GM and grey flats...so simple.

Missoni poncho...coming in the mail, so we'll see.

Barefoot dreams cardigan... a must try if you don't have one.

Jeans with a raw high-low hem.  How do we feel about this look?

AGL flats and pumps.  Love my AGLs!

Tumi backpack in fuschia.  A bit of an indulgence!  

Jo Malone perfume set.  Love the one I've tried so far.  Any Jo Malone fans?  Favorite scent?

Bobbi brown palette because I really should figure out how to wear makeup a bit more than I do.


----------



## pursecrzy

allanrvj said:


> BV doesn't have spa services? I'm interested in this coz me and the other guys at the Fendi Fellas thread are trying to convince another guy not to get a Cabat, because it costs around 7000 EUR. Just a little more could get him a Birkin or HAC, and the Cabat doesn't really perform well in the preloved market. But I understand his love for the Cabat. It _is_ a beautiful bag, and if I had oodles and oodles of money I'd get one, too.



Preloved is the way to go for a Cabat. I have my eye out for another one.


----------



## Mindi B

ck, I have met you several times.  You do NOT need to wear makeup.  Just sayin'.
My Mom loves the Jo Malone Mimosa and Cardamom perfume.
Jeans with a raw high-low hem get a  from me.  I like any kind of reworked/tweaked denim.
Great haul!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Three of my Cabats were purchased pre-loved in pristine condition. I keep my eyes open in the resale market for good deals. You do not buy BV at the boutique with the expectation of reselling and recouping your investment. Other than Cabats, the price point for bags is not punitive, at least when compared to Hermes. Birkins, Kellys and Constances are now ~$12-13K purchases when you add tax. I really need to think hard before I make a purchase like that. The bag I bought at BV was slightly North of $3K, not inexpensive by any stretch of the imagination. But the new bag is exquisite and fills a need.

After close to 25 years loyal patronage, I am no longer a VIP or an IP at my Hermes. I don't blog or post on Instagram. I've requested specific bags from my SA and they have not been offered to me. I'm fairly certain the bag's I've requested have come in, they just went to other people. I don't get to the store much anymore because of the hassle and time to get to D.C. I'm not going to spend $12-13K on a bag that I don't need that does not make my heart sing.

BV is 5 minutes away from my office.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Three of my Cabats were purchased pre-loved in pristine condition. I keep my eyes open in the resale market for good deals. You do not buy BV at the boutique with the expectation of reselling and recouping your investment. Other than Cabats, the price point for bags is not punitive, at least when compared to Hermes. Birkins, Kellys and Constances are now ~$12-13K purchases when you add tax. I really need to think hard before I make a purchase like that. The bag I bought at BV was slightly North of $3K, not inexpensive by any stretch of the imagination. But the new bag is exquisite and fills a need.
> 
> After close to 25 years loyal patronage, I am no longer a VIP or an IP at my Hermes. I don't blog or post on Instagram. I've requested specific bags from my SA and they have not been offered to me. I'm fairly certain the bag's I've requested have come in, they just went to other people. I don't get to the store much anymore because of the hassle and time to get to D.C. I'm not going to spend $12-13K on a bag that I don't need that does not make my heart sing.
> 
> BV is 5 minutes away from my office.


The bags have doubled in price from a decade ago.  But do they give double the pleasure of a decade ago (at the new price point)?  Not sure about that.

 It was so easy to bop into the Tyson's H.   Downtown is a production.   I wish the downtown store had some windows, some natural light.     It's really enclosed.


----------



## katekluet

etoupebirkin said:


> I'll post some pics this weekend of my Nordies loot as well as Bottega Veneta. I've fallen hard (again) for BV for myriad reasons. The brand experience is luxurious; there are NO politics and their sales are not crazy. And they have the best cardigans in the world. When they're on sale 50% off, they just become expensive.
> 
> An example of a true luxury experience, I wanted to get a sample of the scented moisturizer. They had no small samples so they gave me a brand new tester full size jar. I did buy a gorgeous bag that day, but...



EB, I agree ....can't say enough about Bottega Veneta. Their quality is wonderful and their bags so comfortable to use...I have a store quite near and they treat me like a VIP even when I just stop in to say hello, their service and treatment excells....their bags and luggage look good after lots of use and I like being able to be "under the radar" too. I am a long time devotee. Their service could not be better!


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> The bags have doubled in price from a decade ago.  But do they give double the pleasure of a decade ago (at the new price point)?  Not sure about that.
> 
> It was so easy to bop into the Tyson's H.   Downtown is a production.   I wish the downtown store had some windows, some natural light.     It's really enclosed.


It takes me an hour to get to the DC store by metro or by car. I used to be able to walk to the Tysons Hermes from my office. It's just not feasible for me to go to the store during the week and I'd have to devote 2-3 hours to go there on the weekends and I do not have that kind of time to just browse.


----------



## ouija board

allanrvj said:


> BV doesn't have spa services? I'm interested in this coz me and the other guys at the Fendi Fellas thread are trying to convince another guy not to get a Cabat, because it costs around 7000 EUR. Just a little more could get him a Birkin or HAC, and the Cabat doesn't really perform well in the preloved market. But I understand his love for the Cabat. It _is_ a beautiful bag, and if I had oodles and oodles of money I'd get one, too.



I don't recall BV offering cleaning service on their bags, but possibly repairs. It's been nearly ten years since I last bought a BV bag, so I could be very mistaken. 

A Cabat might be one of the few bags that I would actually pay Birkin/Kelly prices for, brand new from the store. Preowned at a nice price would be even better, but I would spring for one brand new. My dream Cabat would have been one in Ottone, which was a burnished gold color, but those were made many many seasons ago.


----------



## Genie27

I'm also a BV fan - my decade old ebene hobo is well used/abused and the parachute bag I bought last summer, to use as a winter workhorse performed admirably. They were both purchased on vacation in Europe so I can't speak of the after care or customer service, but I love how lightweight and durable the hobo is. The parachute is slightly heavier due to the straps and hardware, but still comfortable to carry, even when stuffed with anything from umbrella to groceries.


----------



## eagle1002us

ouija board said:


> I love living vicariously through everyone's Nordstrom hauls! The only thing I buy at my Nordstrom is FitFlops, and they rarely last through presale.
> 
> EB, Bottega was my first love, and I still have my first bag, a Campana in Lima (Gris T). I would still buy BV, but I don't find their classic intrecciato weave to be as durable or amenable to maintenance/spa as most H leathers. I totally agree about their service and in store experience, and their sales are splurge-worthy.
> 
> Ck, best of luck on the job hunt!


I had a BV bag of gold metallic leather, a good size.  I got it back in the day at a NM sale for $600.  I was in heaven.  

The gold finish eventually wore off the bottom of the bag, but it was lovely while it lasted. Which is to say I agree with you, Ouija.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> It takes me an hour to get to the DC store by metro or by car. I used to be able to walk to the Tysons Hermes from my office. It's just not feasible for me to go to the store during the week and I'd have to devote 2-3 hours to go there on the weekends and I do not have that kind of time to just browse.


All true.  It is truly an expedition to go to City Center.   I think I was last there in March.   It is not far from where I work but when I leave work all I want to do is plop on the couch and watch the news.   Going to the Tysons area on a Saturday accomplished more than going to one store, lots to look at at Tysons.


----------



## ch.pham

hi guys
I'm new to the forum and such a big fan of the H too
Im recently got offer this backpack and still considering if I should get it. IF anyone has the same bag, please review if its functional, durability etc ...
please let me know what you guys think  thank you very much


----------



## mistikat

ch.pham said:


> hi guys
> I'm new to the forum and such a big fan of the H too
> Im recently got offer this backpack and still considering if I should get it. IF anyone has the same bag, please review if its functional, durability etc ...
> please let me know what you guys think  thank you very much



This thread is really for general chat. Please consider starting your own thread to ask these questions, and try a search of the reference section for more info. Good luck!


----------



## pursecrzy

Lazy Saturday afternoon with sleeping beauty


----------



## mistikat

And that's why they call it a dog's life....


----------



## Mindi B

Sad, isn't it, mistikat?  The endless daily grind of being a beloved doggo.


----------



## ouija board

Since we're posting pictures of pets in repose: Fluffy Kitty at rest with all her "fluff" on display. Such a hard life...sigh...


----------



## mistikat

Fluffy kitty is impressive looking!


----------



## pursecrzy

Aw! Fluffy Kitty is adorable


----------



## ouija board

She is! There's lots of her to cuddle.


----------



## prepster

ouija board said:


> View attachment 3764337
> 
> 
> Since we're posting pictures of pets in repose: Fluffy Kitty at rest with all her "fluff" on display. Such a hard life...sigh...



Lol! She's airing out.


----------



## Mindi B

Fluffy kitty!  
I can, in fact, picture her getting stuck under a bed.


----------



## allanrvj

ouija board said:


> View attachment 3764337
> 
> 
> Since we're posting pictures of pets in repose: Fluffy Kitty at rest with all her "fluff" on display. Such a hard life...sigh...


Kitteh!


----------



## ouija board

prepster said:


> Lol! She's airing out.





Mindi B said:


> Fluffy kitty!
> I can, in fact, picture her getting stuck under a bed.





allanrvj said:


> Kitteh!



Fluffy Kitteh is a hoot, that's for sure! I've never had a cat who slept like that, with everything hanging out. 

Mindi, she has actually attempted to crawl back under the bed that she got stuck under, which makes me question her intelligence a bit. But she's cute, and that makes up for a whole host of shortcomings!


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Sad, isn't it, mistikat?  The endless daily grind of being a beloved doggo.


Yup, it really wears ya down.  Need lots of naps to stay in tip-top shape.


----------



## pursecrzy

Federer won Wimbledon !


----------



## Mindi B

Both the men's and women's finals were disappointing in that they weren't really competitive, but I am happy for Roger.  He is so charming.  And truly gracious, always.
Also, father of_ two_ sets of identical twins!  Yowza.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I took some pictures of Rocket this morning. He's such a handsome boy and a ham.


----------



## allanrvj

etoupebirkin said:


> I took some pictures of Rocket this morning. He's such a handsome boy and a ham.
> 
> View attachment 3765190
> View attachment 3765191
> View attachment 3765192


so cute and precious


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here's my BV goodies. The second picture of the cross body bag is truer to the color. It's a special limited edition of the bag. I like the twist on the classic BV weave.
The RTW is stunning. I am wearing the burgundy cardigan a lot!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here are my new to me Cabats.


----------



## etoupebirkin

And last but not least, the bracelet and ring I bought in Vegas at the TPF National meet. This got me re-interested in the brand.


----------



## etoupebirkin

The kicker is all three bags and the RTW about the cost of a 35 Birkin. The RTW was 50% off and I did well on the new to me items.


----------



## pursecrzy

Great choices EB! Love your Cabats


----------



## ouija board

Ooh, EB, love your Bottega loot! The Cabat is gorgeous. Their sales are fantastic. 

Rocket needs to meet Fluffy Kitty. They are kindred spirits.


----------



## Mindi B

Ooooh, my favorite things!  Pretty critters and bags and clothes and jewelry!  Thanks, EB, I needed this!


----------



## chaneljewel

Lots of beautiful finds EB!  Love the crossbody bag!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

etoupebirkin said:


> I took some pictures of Rocket this morning. He's such a handsome boy and a ham.
> 
> View attachment 3765190
> View attachment 3765191
> View attachment 3765192


He's magnificent!  If I had any artistic talent, I would love to do a sculpture of him.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Madam Bijoux said:


> He's magnificent!  If I had any artistic talent, I would love to do a sculpture of him.


He has an outsize personality, too. He's a big snuggle bunny too.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Game of a Thrones!!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

etoupebirkin said:


> Game of a Thrones!!!!


I want to borrow the dragons and turn them loose in the Hermes factory to make the craftsmen work faster.


----------



## prepster

etoupebirkin said:


> I took some pictures of Rocket this morning. He's such a handsome boy and a ham.
> 
> View attachment 3765190
> View attachment 3765191
> View attachment 3765192



Is it true that Siamese cats are "hypoallergenic" and don't shed?


----------



## etoupebirkin

prepster said:


> Is it true that Siamese cats are "hypoallergenic" and don't shed?


Prepster,
Siamese cats shed. Rocket is a shedding machine. I swear I could make a sweater out of the fur I've brushed out of his coat. He's not hypoallergenic either. There is a cat with poodle-like fur that I think may be hypoallergenic, but I forget the breed.


----------



## mistikat

EB you're thinking of the Devon Rex.


----------



## prepster

etoupebirkin said:


> Prepster,
> Siamese cats shed. Rocket is a shedding machine. I swear I could make a sweater out of the fur I've brushed out of his coat. He's not hypoallergenic either. There is a cat with poodle-like fur that I think may be hypoallergenic, but I forget the breed.



Interesting.  I love his name, Rocket.  So fitting for a kitty!  I'm humming the tune from Lady and the Tramp..."We are Siamese if you please, we are Siamese if you don't please...". Lol!  Loved that movie .

Edit:


----------



## allanrvj

prepster said:


> Interesting.  I love his name, Rocket.  So fitting for a kitty!  I'm humming the tune from Lady and the Tramp..."We are Siamese if you please, we are Siamese if you don't please...". Lol!  Loved that movie .
> 
> Edit:



I am reminded of my childhood! Hehe
I was wondering why the voice was so low pitched, and realized it's a dubbing of the original.


----------



## lulilu

I spent a NYC weekend that still has me exhausted.  DD and the GDs and I went.  It is GD2's birthday in a few weeks and she was patiently awaiting her trip to the American Girl Place.  It was an all day spending extravaganza, with birthday party, doll hairdressing, doll ear piercing and a multitude of clothes and toys for her and the dolls.  oy.  I took GD1 a few years ago so this was something I had to do.  We spent a day with my sons and DIL, visiting the 9/11 memorial, the High Line and the Whitney.  Sunday was with the DSs for brunch and a walk around DS2's Columbia neighborhood.  It was really hot for all that trekking around, helped a bit by cocktails in Brooklyn in the evenings.

Despite my report, it was a nice time and I was really glad to spend time with my sons, whom I see too infrequently.


----------



## chaneljewel

lulilu said:


> I spent a NYC weekend that still has me exhausted.  DD and the GDs and I went.  It is GD2's birthday in a few weeks and she was patiently awaiting her trip to the American Girl Place.  It was an all day spending extravaganza, with birthday party, doll hairdressing, doll ear piercing and a multitude of clothes and toys for her and the dolls.  oy.  I took GD1 a few years ago so this was something I had to do.  We spent a day with my sons and DIL, visiting the 9/11 memorial, the High Line and the Whitney.  Sunday was with the DSs for brunch and a walk around DS2's Columbia neighborhood.  It was really hot for all that trekking around, helped a bit by cocktails in Brooklyn in the evenings.
> 
> Despite my report, it was a nice time and I was really glad to spend time with my sons, whom I see too infrequently.


Sounds so fun, lulilu.  I'm sure the heat made things exhausting too!


----------



## lulilu

It did, Chanel.  GD2 and her little legs were dragging after lunch on Sunday.  We hopped in the car and drove home.


----------



## prepster

allanrvj said:


> I am reminded of my childhood! Hehe
> I was wondering why the voice was so low pitched, and realized it's a dubbing of the original.



Lol!  Yes, I agree, the original is much better!   I found that one too but it had a lot of ads.


----------



## cremel

lulilu said:


> It did, Chanel.  GD2 and her little legs were dragging after lunch on Sunday.  We hopped in the car and drove home.



Glad to hear your day went well and you spent some time with the children. DH always says to spend as much time as I could with them because when they grow up and are out of the house for their college we don't get to be with them everyday any more. 

It's also very hot in the west coast. My friend's 100 lbs young Akita refused to go for her walk. [emoji1]


----------



## lulilu

Cremel, your DH is right.  My mother always was glad to have the grandchildren visit, and said that at some point they'd have no interest in visiting so she'd enjoy them while she could.  I tell myself the same thing when I am picking up towels and bathing suits and cleaning up after their snacks -- soon enough they'll be off with their friends and I won't see them as often.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, love, love, love the sweater and matching dress!  They look so comfy!

Mindi, how goes the family drama?  Are you still home?  Have been thinking about you!

Luli, your NY weekend sounds wonderful!

I'm well.  Having some additional testing tomorrow that I hope will prove to be nothing.  If you have good thoughts to spare, I could use them.


----------



## Mindi B

Always have some vibes socked away, CG.  They are self-renewing!  The whole stack is headed to you!


----------



## eagle1002us

Cavalier Girl said:


> EB, love, love, love the sweater and matching dress!  They look so comfy!
> 
> Mindi, how goes the family drama?  Are you still home?  Have been thinking about you!
> 
> Luli, your NY weekend sounds wonderful!
> 
> I'm well.  Having some additional testing tomorrow that I hope will prove to be nothing.  If you have good thoughts to spare, I could use them.


I recently -- to my surprise -- dodged a medical bullet [test].   I am channeling some of my relief to you so that you also feel relief, too, Cavalier Girl.  (That was awkward phrasing but you know what I mean).


----------



## eagle1002us

ouija board said:


> View attachment 3764337
> 
> 
> Since we're posting pictures of pets in repose: Fluffy Kitty at rest with all her "fluff" on display. Such a hard life...sigh...


Fluffy kitty has nice leopard-style markings on her tum!  I can see why she lays on her back.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's my BV goodies. The second picture of the cross body bag is truer to the color. It's a special limited edition of the bag. I like the twist on the classic BV weave.
> The RTW is stunning. I am wearing the burgundy cardigan a lot!
> 
> View attachment 3765204
> View attachment 3765205
> View attachment 3765206
> View attachment 3765207
> View attachment 3765208
> View attachment 3765210
> View attachment 3765211
> View attachment 3765212


Love the striped outfit in particular, tho it's all a lovely haul.  The striped outfit might look good with a carre cube HS from a few seasons ago.


----------



## lulilu

CG, always ready to send good thoughts and prayers.  Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, Mindi, Eagle and Luli!  My only concern really is the urgency with which they want the addition testing done.  But, as DH used to tell me, don't borrow trouble.  There'll be plenty of time for that if the results aren't optimal.


----------



## Mindi B

Oy.  Yeah, CG, that is unnerving.  Thanks a lot, docs.  But often, this sort of "urgency" is actually about "in the rare eventuality that something is wrong we need to be sure we've covered our you-know-whats," not about the significant likelihood of a problem.  My mom had a mildly abnormal blood result once and the doctor's office called her and told her to "GO THE THE ER!"  It was an unnecessary "precaution" that was much more about the office's perception of their potential liability, and much less about my mother's actual health needs.
Here's hoping your doctors are acting on the same basis!


----------



## lulilu

Mine was good at saying things like that, CG!  Helped me worry less (or try at least).

I agree with Mindi.  CYA all the way.  (doctors!)


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> EB, love, love, love the sweater and matching dress!  They look so comfy!
> 
> Mindi, how goes the family drama?  Are you still home?  Have been thinking about you!
> 
> Luli, your NY weekend sounds wonderful!
> 
> I'm well.  Having some additional testing tomorrow that I hope will prove to be nothing.  If you have good thoughts to spare, I could use them.


Sending you lots of prayers and good thoughts right now!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, EB!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Yep, Mindi and Luli, that's what I'm hoping for....CYA!


----------



## csshopper

CG, sending good strong vibes.   Holding positive thoughts for a good outcome to your tests.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, CSS!  I hope you're well!


----------



## csshopper

Yes, thank you. Your post touched my heart because I know we have both lost cherished partners in the past few years. As a dear friend, who is the widow of my late DH's BF, said the other day. "Time doesn't make it OK, just more familiar". It has been my experience that anxiety filled situations like you are facing now with the unexpected need for more testing, are twice as daunting without the special loving support of a spouse. Family helps, friends are a blessing, and some intuition lets our fur babies know we need extra cuddles and kisses, but.... Thinking of you and fiercely hoping all goes well.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

CSS, you are exactly right.  DH was the first thing I thought about, and I cried for the first time in a while.  But, remembering him telling me so often to not borrow trouble (don't worry until you have something concrete to worry about) is holding me in good stead.  Not to mention there are two pups on my shoulders, and two by my side.  

Thank you so much for your support!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

PS. and if the news isn't what I'd like, I'm going out and buy myself something extremely expensive!


----------



## prepster

Cavalier Girl said:


> CSS, you are exactly right.  DH was the first thing I thought about, and I cried for the first time in a while.  But, remembering him telling me so often to not borrow trouble (don't worry until you have something concrete to worry about) is holding me in good stead.  Not to mention there are two pups on my shoulders, and two by my side.
> 
> Thank you so much for your support!



I had to laugh at "Don't borrow trouble."  That is my DH's favorite saying too.  But you know, he's always right.   Sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## MSO13

csshopper said:


> Yes, thank you. Your post touched my heart because I know we have both lost cherished partners in the past few years. As a dear friend, who is the widow of my late DH's BF, said the other day. "Time doesn't make it OK, just more familiar". It has been my experience that anxiety filled situations like you are facing now with the unexpected need for more testing, are twice as daunting without the special loving support of a spouse. Family helps, friends are a blessing, and some intuition lets our fur babies know we need extra cuddles and kisses, but.... Thinking of you and fiercely hoping all goes well.





Cavalier Girl said:


> CSS, you are exactly right.  DH was the first thing I thought about, and I cried for the first time in a while.  But, remembering him telling me so often to not borrow trouble (don't worry until you have something concrete to worry about) is holding me in good stead.  Not to mention there are two pups on my shoulders, and two by my side.
> 
> Thank you so much for your support!



hugs to you both and extra positive vibes to you CG


----------



## ouija board

That must be a universal motto for DHs. Mine is always having to talk me off the ledge over some imaginary catastrophe that COULD happen anytime, but hasn't yet.  

Sending you many vibes CG ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## pursecrzy

Thinking of you CG 

Waiting for closet installer to arrive. Very excited!


----------



## lulilu

You know, we are expecting photos Pursey!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Pursey, that's so exciting!  Will they finish it in a day?


----------



## pursecrzy

lulilu said:


> You know, we are expecting photos Pursey!



Will definitely post pics!



Cavalier Girl said:


> Pursey, that's so exciting!  Will they finish it in a day?



It's a two day install.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

All is well.  Recheck in 6 months!    Thank you all so much for the support!


----------



## lulilu

Great news CG!!!!


----------



## Mindi B

That is WONDERFUL, CG!!


----------



## cremel

etoupebirkin said:


> And last but not least, the bracelet and ring I bought in Vegas at the TPF National meet. This got me re-interested in the brand.
> View attachment 3765219
> View attachment 3765221



EB great haul at BV and the gathering!!! 

When is the TPF national meet? Is this an event that opens to everybody or only for invites guests?


----------



## pursecrzy

Such great news CG!


----------



## pursecrzy




----------



## pursecrzy

The door in the corner is a pocket door into the master bath


----------



## cremel

Cavalier Girl said:


> EB, love, love, love the sweater and matching dress!  They look so comfy!
> 
> Mindi, how goes the family drama?  Are you still home?  Have been thinking about you!
> 
> Luli, your NY weekend sounds wonderful!
> 
> I'm well.  Having some additional testing tomorrow that I hope will prove to be nothing.  If you have good thoughts to spare, I could use them.



Best wishes CG!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

Cavalier Girl said:


> All is well.  Recheck in 6 months!    Thank you all so much for the support!



Ah!!!!! Wonderful news!! [emoji111]️[emoji324]


----------



## cremel

Cavalier Girl said:


> PS. and if the news isn't what I'd like, I'm going out and buy myself something extremely expensive!



LOL!!! Love that wild idea!!! 

Now that it's all good! A better excuse to reward yourself with more expensive stuff!!! [emoji1]


----------



## Mindi B

So exciting, pursey!


----------



## ouija board

Woohoo, CG!! I agree with Cremel, this warrants something expensive, too!


----------



## prepster

Cavalier Girl said:


> All is well.  Recheck in 6 months!    Thank you all so much for the support!



Yay!!!!!!!!  How will you celebrate?


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> All is well.  Recheck in 6 months!    Thank you all so much for the support!


So thrilled  to read the good news and appreciate your posting to let us know. Your DH's wisdom prevails! About that expensive purchase......maybe one to celebrate the outcome is even more important.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> All is well.  Recheck in 6 months!    Thank you all so much for the support!


Fantastic news!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

prepster said:


> Yay!!!!!!!!  How will you celebrate?



I'm thinking the same way as if it had been bad news!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

csshopper said:


> So thrilled  to read the good news and appreciate your posting to let us know. Your DH's wisdom prevails! About that expensive purchase......maybe one to celebrate the outcome is even more important.



CSS, I thought about you as I was waiting for the results of the ultrasound.  I looked at the empty chair beside me, and imagined DH was holding my hand.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you so much, everyone!  The power of the chatsters stikes again!


----------



## mistikat

Glad to hear your good news, CG!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

prepster said:


> Yay!!!!!!!!  How will you celebrate?



Prepster, I have my eye on a little something.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

thank you, Misti!  Glad to see you!


----------



## smallfry

Cavalier Girl said:


> All is well.  Recheck in 6 months!    Thank you all so much for the support!


That's wonderful news CG


----------



## ck21

Wonderful news, CG!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I could use some Chat vibes, too.
Work has been really awful. I have a 50/50 chance of losing my job in September. If I lose my job it's not the end of the world. I'll retire and find a cause to volunteer my time and go from there. My job fuels H and jewelry purchases and I have enough already to happily live the rest of my life.

Government contracting has always been a difficult business, (weirdly I like it). And with the current administration, it's near impossible. I just confirmed today that a major contract we have won't be reissued because the powers that be don't see the value in marketing. Even though the program generates a great deal more revenue to the federal government than any marketing costs.

My colleague (X) who leads the government practice and depends on this job and has become more and more unhinged as Spring has moved into Summer. On Wednesday we had a bit of a blow up, but I finally defended myself. I came very close to quitting in April when I realized (X) was being verbally abusive to me ( long story). Her unprofessional behavior to me has been noticed by other colleagues. I confided in a co-worker and friend (Y) about the situation. (Y) has noticed things and is VERY aware of the situation and is on my side.

I believe that (X) will be let go. It's just whether I will be let go too. I have been beginning to work with other groups within my office very successfully and I have expertise that's still valuable. I'm actually a bit afraid of (X). She's just nutty enough. She's a gun person and has bragged about her shooting prowess on numerous occasions. 

The company has already hired another new business developer, so the writing is on the wall. 

We have been called back for oral presentations on another huge contract. This will save both (X's)  and my butts.

Thanks for hearing me out.


----------



## pursecrzy

EB 

I'm so sorry to hear about your potential job loss. I know how difficult and stressful it is. It's one thing to decide when you're ready to retire vs having it forced on you. 

Your colleague sounds like she's not handling the stress well and taking it out on you.

Hang in there, vent if you need to, PM me if you want.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, EB, I'm so sorry!  I know how much you enjoy your job.  Try not to worry too much about X.  I imagine the stress is getting the better of her, and it seems unlikely she'd resort to violence.  But, having said that, I little extra vigilance might be in order.  Try not to be alone with her, have someone walk with you to your car, etc.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thanks Pursey and CG. The thing that saddens me the most is that we used to be great friends.
I have been trying to view this situation through her lens. And her stressors would break anyone.


----------



## MSO13

Sorry to hear about the job EB!

Things are tough in a lot of industries in this administration though I don't feel like it's getting attention, in my experience when things get really tough people behave anywhere from touchy to downright psychotic. I worked at one company before a round of layoffs when I was in my 20s and couldn't believe the way my exec bosses were going after each other to save their skins. I kept my head down, worked harder and survived with a promotion. It can be done if you decide that's what you want! Or a little time to volunteer and maybe a second act might be fun, but on your terms of course


----------



## MSO13

I hit send too soon. 
Things are a bit tough in my world this year too. The good news is because I book my work so far out, 9-18 months ago I saw it coming and prepared for a bumpy year. I can't say that knowing it was coming has made it any easier, it's frankly scary sometimes but I have to keep doing my best with the work I have and hope that things will improve eventually. I've found that avoiding the constant news cycle and working out more is helping me feel more in control.


----------



## etoupebirkin

^^^Mrs O, 
I've been giving active retirement a great deal of thought. Everything from a food truck selling cookies to working for environmental charities and other causes dear to me.

I would love to have my summers back. I can't take a week off in tne summer right now.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Becoming fit and working out helps too. Though I did do some significant work on a bottle of vino verde to drown my sorrows. It's a good thing that the stuff is like mildly alcoholic soda.


----------



## pursecrzy

etoupebirkin said:


> ^^^Mrs O,
> I've been giving active retirement a great deal of thought. Everything from a food truck selling cookies to working for environmental charities and other causes dear to me.
> 
> I would love to have my summers back. I can't take a week off in tne summer right now.



I hear you on that one EB! I can't take time off between Jan-Jun and miss my May gardening week


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> I could use some Chat vibes, too.
> Work has been really awful. I have a 50/50 chance of losing my job in September. If I lose my job it's not the end of the world. I'll retire and find a cause to volunteer my time and go from there. My job fuels H and jewelry purchases and I have enough already to happily live the rest of my life.
> 
> Government contracting has always been a difficult business, (weirdly I like it). And with the current administration, it's near impossible. I just confirmed today that a major contract we have won't be reissued because the powers that be don't see the value in marketing. Even though the program generates a great deal more revenue to the federal government than any marketing costs.
> 
> My colleague (X) who leads the government practice and depends on this job and has become more and more unhinged as Spring has moved into Summer. On Wednesday we had a bit of a blow up, but I finally defended myself. I came very close to quitting in April when I realized (X) was being verbally abusive to me ( long story). Her unprofessional behavior to me has been noticed by other colleagues. I confided in a co-worker and friend (Y) about the situation. (Y) has noticed things and is VERY aware of the situation and is on my side.
> 
> I believe that (X) will be let go. It's just whether I will be let go too. I have been beginning to work with other groups within my office very successfully and I have expertise that's still valuable. I'm actually a bit afraid of (X). She's just nutty enough. She's a gun person and has bragged about her shooting prowess on numerous occasions.
> 
> The company has already hired another new business developer, so the writing is on the wall.
> 
> We have been called back for oral presentations on another huge contract. This will save both (X's)  and my butts.
> 
> Thanks for hearing me out.


Is she a younger person with less in the way of life accomplishments than you, EB?  A year or two ago a younger woman who feared losing her job due to cutbacks loudly demanded of me, "Why don't you retire?"  A couple of months later some pc accessory of mine had conked out and she gave an unused one to me.   I took that as a bit of an apology. 

I had similar fears years ago.   We actually got pink slips, notification of potential lay-offs, passed out right after I got engaged.   That was a bummer!  

But things worked out both for me and for her.   Attrition eliminated the need for layoffs for me and my peer group.  

And, more recently, she transferred to another agency with greater potential to use her skills and she seems to be more relaxed..


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> Is she a younger person with less in the way of life accomplishments than you, EB?  A year or two ago a younger woman who feared losing her job due to cutbacks loudly demanded of me, "Why don't you retire?"  A couple of months later some pc accessory of mine had conked out and she gave an unused one to me.   I took that as a bit of an apology.
> 
> I had similar fears years ago.   We actually got pink slips, notification of potential lay-offs, passed out right after I got engaged.   That was a bummer!
> 
> But things worked out both for me and for her.   Attrition eliminated the need for layoffs for me and my peer group.
> 
> And, more recently, she transferred to another agency with greater potential to use her skills and she seems to be more relaxed..


We are both the same age and she's VERY accomplished. We are both yin and yang. Our skill sets complement each other's perfectly. That's why this is so wrenching.


----------



## Kwingfield

Hey girls! I'm new this site and need help finding something. I'm sorry to interrupt . Do y'all know where information is on the material used on the interior pockets of Birkins? I'm specifically looking for year 2008. Thank you so much!


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> We are both the same age and she's VERY accomplished. We are both yin and yang. Our skill sets complement each other's perfectly. That's why this is so wrenching.


Maybe others in the firm will recognize the complementary of the skill sets you both have.   The ability to work as a team is highly valued in corporations.   Hopefully she will "get that" before she lashes out too much out of fear and insecurity.

Aren't the less experienced persons the most vulnerable to lay-offs?


----------



## Kwingfield

Kwingfield said:


> Hey girls! I'm new this site and need help finding something. I'm sorry to interrupt . Do y'all know where information is on the material used on the interior pockets of Birkins? I'm specifically looking for year 2008. Thank you so much!


I tried the search box also to no avail


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> ^^^Mrs O,
> I've been giving active retirement a great deal of thought. Everything from a food truck selling cookies to working for environmental charities and other causes dear to me.
> 
> I would love to have my summers back. I can't take a week off in tne summer right now.



Maybe a food truck with a charitable component? A give back or a something you can use to help non profits raise funds. I've had years where I've worked solidly from May through November with no weekends off and years where I have plenty of time to travel. When I have one, I want the other


----------



## chaneljewel

CG, happy you got good news...and that deserves a reward!

EB, good vibes to you.   Working with someone who is so stressed herself is not pleasant. Things will work out so stay positive and take care of yourself.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, I am so sorry.  There is no question that you are hugely valuable to your company--how many people would put in the crazy hours you do?!--but the stress and the loss of a friendship sounds like an ongoing source of pain.  Whatever happens, your Chat friends know you'll land on your feet--we've seen you make lemons into lemonade countless times!--but it stinks that you might have to do it again.  Trusting that your very loving family will be a source of support to you, too, as you make your way forward.
I second everything pursey and CG said.  Vent to us, PM as desired, and do everything you can think of to care for yourself.  And do take sensible precautions regarding X.  It is tempting to think, "Oh, that won't happen HERE," but these are unprecedented times.  Don't ignore your instincts.


----------



## Mindi B

Kwingfield said:


> Hey girls! I'm new this site and need help finding something. I'm sorry to interrupt . Do y'all know where information is on the material used on the interior pockets of Birkins? I'm specifically looking for year 2008. Thank you so much!


Kwingfield, I don't know if this pocket-specific information is anywhere on the Forum, but there surely is some info on Birkin linings, and I would guess that the interior pockets are the same material as the general interior.  It's chevre, I believe.  If your question relates to trying to authenticate a bag, that might be addressed in the authentication thread (if the sale meets the conditions laid out in the first post of that thread) or via a paid service.  Hope this is somewhat helpful, and good luck!


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> EB, I am so sorry.  There is no question that you are hugely valuable to your company--how many people would put in the crazy hours you do?!--but the stress and the loss of a friendship sounds like an ongoing source of pain.  Whatever happens, your Chat friends know you'll land on your feet--we've seen you make lemons into lemonade countless times!--but it stinks that you might have to do it again.  Trusting that your very loving family will be a source of support to you, too, as you make your way forward.
> I second everything pursey and CG said.  Vent to us, PM as desired, and do everything you can think of to care for yourself.  And do take sensible precautions regarding X.  It is tempting to think, "Oh, that won't happen HERE," but these are unprecedented times.  Don't ignore your instincts.


eb- what Mindi said! There are three things that leapt off the screen as I read your post related to "X." 1. You work with government contracts, 2. she HAS to work, it's an option for you although you want to stay, and 3. she is into guns. 1. The source of your contracting shows no signs, IMHO, of calming down anytime soon, 2. people who fear losing a job they need might do anything they can to hang on, and jettisoning friends or ethics can be collateral damage they dismiss in the interest of self preservation and, 3. the almost daily news reports of guns being used as a statement of anger, despair, entitlement gone astray are scary. Perhaps it is my age, but I see reasons for the real concerns you have and to reemphasize Mindi "don't ignore your instincts."  Finally you are a modest person, but through the years reading your posts it is obvious you are a VERY sharp, savvy, highly competent woman. She may be as well, but right now it sounds like, through no fault of yours, you are in competition. I'll bet she is green with envy,  which does not help.

You said your friend "Y" is aware of the situation. I don't know your office structure, but is the person/persons you report to, aware and a source of intervention if necessary? I ask because that once made a difference for me in my professional life thirty years ago. I was the head of HR for much of my career. As a result of a disciplinary action I had to take against an employee for multiple serious issues, she threatened my life and my family, ending by pointing her finger at me like a gun and mimicking pulling the trigger while shrieking "I'll get you, you B****"  as she stormed out of my office. My children were still at home at the time.  Given the history we had with her, it was taken seriously and I was directed to pack up my family and relocate for the week-end until the situation could be assessed. We did. This happened on a Friday.  Saturday night she vented her wrath at life by shooting out the security lighting on the perimeter with a rifle, and  then firebombing the home where her boyfriend was bedded with a new woman.  She has, to the best of my knowledge, resided in one of our state prisons since then on murder charges.


----------



## Mindi B

Whoah, css, that must have been terrifying.  It can be hard to say, "You know, I think this is a problem" because we may be wrong, it's hard to associate such dramatic events with our own lives, and we don't want to be melodramatic or attention-seeking. . . but better to speak up now than to regret not doing so later.  And css is right, EB.  The zeitgeist is a bit off-kilter at the moment, so do what you can to be mentally and practically prepared for weirdness, including recruiting friends, family and colleagues to be aware of your concerns and watch your back.


----------



## lulilu

EB, my sympathies re work.  It really stinks.  When I went to work in NY because my home office closed, a number of my peers took early retirement rather than work in a different city.  I did end up retiring early because the commute was tiring and the economics were good, but I would have stayed working otherwise.  I am familiar with govt. contracting and know how tough it can be and how hard you've worked to make your company succeed.  I am sure your efforts and skill are recognized.  I hope you survive if that's what you want.  And I hope that the future brings calm in the job situation.  But I can tell you that not working is terrific.  I am very happy to have made that decision.  I know you will embrace it if that is what happens for you.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi, again you are right. Did not intend to come off as an alarmist. This could be a minor bump in the road. Thirty years ago what I experienced was off the charts. I was an ordinary woman working in a supportive environment in a school district and this was totally unexpected.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Just realized I "liked" a post that begins by telling me I was right about something!  Full of yourself much, Mindi?  But it's a rare event, css--thank you!


----------



## eagle1002us

csshopper said:


> eb- what Mindi said! There are three things that leapt off the screen as I read your post related to "X." 1. You work with government contracts, 2. she HAS to work, it's an option for you although you want to stay, and 3. she is into guns. 1. The source of your contracting shows no signs, IMHO, of calming down anytime soon, 2. people who fear losing a job they need might do anything they can to hang on, and jettisoning friends or ethics can be collateral damage they dismiss in the interest of self preservation and, 3. the almost daily news reports of guns being used as a statement of anger, despair, entitlement gone astray are scary. Perhaps it is my age, but I see reasons for the real concerns you have and to reemphasize Mindi "don't ignore your instincts."  Finally you are a modest person, but through the years reading your posts it is obvious you are a VERY sharp, savvy, highly competent woman. She may be as well, but right now it sounds like, through no fault of yours, you are in competition. I'll bet she is green with envy,  which does not help.
> 
> You said your friend "Y" is aware of the situation. I don't know your office structure, but is the person/persons you report to, aware and a source of intervention if necessary? I ask because that once made a difference for me in my professional life thirty years ago. I was the head of HR for much of my career. As a result of a disciplinary action I had to take against an employee for multiple serious issues, she threatened my life and my family, ending by pointing her finger at me like a gun and mimicking pulling the trigger while shrieking "I'll get you, you B****"  as she stormed out of my office. My children were still at home at the time.  Given the history we had with her, it was taken seriously and I was directed to pack up my family and relocate for the week-end until the situation could be assessed. We did. This happened on a Friday.  Saturday night she vented her wrath at life by shooting out the security lighting on the perimeter with a rifle, and  then firebombing the home where her boyfriend was bedded with a new woman.  She has, to the best of my knowledge, resided in one of our state prisons since then on murder charges.


WoWza!   What a life lesson!!!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  Just realized I "liked" a post that begins by telling me I was right about something!  Full of yourself much, Mindi?  But it's a rare event, css--thank you!


Narcissism is very "in" these days.   So no one would thought anything about your "liked."  But you're nowhere near a narcissist, dear Mindi, b/c of how much you relate to other people's concerns and issues.  This thread/forum is evidence of that.


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks, eagle.  I have an example of Narcissism with a capital "N" very close to me, so it's a subject to which I am (over-) sensitive.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Thanks, eagle.  I have an example of Narcissism with a capital "N" very close to me, so it's a subject to which I am (over-) sensitive.


Narcissism is an epidemic these days and pretty much incurable.  To get along or "get on" with a narcissist, flattery seems to be what they expect (and react badly when they don't get it).   But when they get flattery, they don't get any nicer, just more entitled.  I wish there were a recipe for getting along with them b/c there's just so darn many of them around these days.


----------



## csshopper

eagle- eloquently stated and spot on, especially the "they don't get any nicer, just more entitled."


----------



## cremel

EB, I am very sorry to hear what you are going through. Hugs!
Since my first pregnancy in 2014, DH has offered the option to stay home with the little ones. He observed the increased level of stress. It is particularly challenging to stay at work full time for families like us with more than one child, juggling around the work schedule and other commitments etc.  However, after mulling for an extended period of time I decided to stay at work because of my relatively young age and help we could afford to get for the kids. There is a full list of trade-offs that I could come up for this decision.  I am grateful that DH is supportive for my decision. I am afraid of staying home as a full time mom at this age that I would become very isolated and depressed. 

Recently there is a crying baby in my team. This guy for whatever reason, thinks everything is about him. Basically he considers himself a victim and is a total gossip monger . All my other teammates feel the same way and its difficult to deal with him. At one point, another lady in my team said she couldn't stand it any more and that she did not want to work with an elementary student no longer. I convinced her to stay and be professional with the guy. That night, I wrote a long email to my director. One second before I hit "send", I paused and started thinking more about it. Is this really my business? I am not sharing a same project with him. I am leading other things that barely have interactions with him. He is annoying but I can ignore him most of the time. Shall I hold off and observe more or shall I complain to my upper managers?  In the end I reserved that email in my draft box. The next morning, as soon as I turned on my computer, a message popped up, from my director. The crying baby was let go!  The lady who disliked him soon learned about it. She then stayed quiet and no more comments about this guy. In replying to my director, I responded "There are pros and cons if we keep him in our team..." with a neutral tone. That was the end of story. He was let go. 

We all have to deal with gossip mongers, chicken littles, drama queens, crying babies, victims, and bad news bears at work. The solution for each individual is different. I think the universal saying is to be professional with the persons who causes trouble or uncomfortable feelings. There is a limit though. We escalate  to our upper management team or HR when it is needed. 

EB, I'd love to support you for any decision you make. Staying at work if that makes you happy.  My income is contributing to our household, and I am very proud of that.  If you prefer a calmer environment and enjoy other activities that is a fantastic idea too. My parents retired very young, at age 55/50. They enjoy lots of activities that they couldn't do with their busy jobs. Since the retirement, my mom's lower back pain has gotten much better.


----------



## pursecrzy




----------



## pursecrzy




----------



## Mindi B

You're right, eagle.  The word "narcissism" is used rather imprecisely to describe self-absorbed, entitled people, but a true, clinical Narcissist (someone with Narcissistic Personality Disorder) will never change.  I think one reason our society is in so much trouble (I know, this is way oversimplified, but I think there's truth in it) is that reality TV and social media has allowed true Narcissism to flourish, and those who don't realize just how toxic the genuine, clinical disorder is find it "entertaining."  Well, it is not entertaining when you are at the mercy of a Narcissist.  It is hellish.


----------



## Mindi B

pursey, it looks gorgeous!  Are you thrilled?!


----------



## pursecrzy

I am Mindi! 

I've started moving my stuff in and getting rid of unused clothing.  Marie Kondos mantra is in the back of my mind - if it doesn't give you joy to look at it, get rid of it.


----------



## Mindi B

Good for you, pursey!  As much as that Kondo quote has been dissected, critiqued, and mocked, I sort of think it has power.  Maybe not always and for everything--my cutlery does not, in fact, bring me joy, yet I am keeping my forks--but for nonessentials, I think it's a powerful standard!  Enjoy the process of creating your dream closet!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Ladies,
Thank you so much for your support and advice. It really means so much to me. CSS, WOW!!!! I am so glad you were not hurt. But that had to be terrifying.
For most of my professional life, I've kept my head down and done my work. I do NOT like to gossip. To me it's a complete waste of time. I'm always the last person who hears about things.

Eagle, you are so right about narcissists. I think X is one. Flattery doesn't work. It just makes her feel right and justified in her views.

I think things will come to a head in September. I am absolutely OK if I am laid off. It just means another door will open up for me. I'm open to many possibilities.

The weight lifting has been great for my stress and mood. I'm now squatting with 112lbs, deadlifting 175, doing chin ups and walking for 150 yards with two 70lb kettlebells. And my arms look good!!!
Though I told my trainer don't tell me what I'm lifting until I've already done it.

I have a really busy weekend. It will be good for me.

ETA: CSS, X is the person I am technically supposed to report to. I work in a small company with no real HR. If I raise my situation to the owners of the company, it will probably make the situation worse.


----------



## cremel

pursecrzy said:


> View attachment 3771200
> View attachment 3771201
> View attachment 3771202



[emoji106][emoji106]wow that looks nice!!


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> Ladies,
> Thank you so much for your support and advice. It really means so much to me. CSS, WOW!!!! I am so glad you were not hurt. But that had to be terrifying.
> For most of my professional life, I've kept my head down and done my work. I do NOT like to gossip. To me it's a complete waste of time. I'm always the last person who hears about things.
> 
> Eagle, you are so right about narcissists. I think X is one. Flattery doesn't work. It just makes her feel right and justified in her views.
> 
> I think things will come to a head in September. I am absolutely OK if I am laid off. It just means another door will open up for me. I'm open to many possibilities.
> 
> The weight lifting has been great for my stress and mood. I'm now squatting with 112lbs, deadlifting 175, doing chin ups and walking for 150 yards with two 70lb kettlebells. And my arms look good!!!
> Though I told my trainer don't tell me what I'm lifting until I've already done it.
> 
> I have a really busy weekend. It will be good for me.
> 
> ETA: CSS, X is the person I am technically supposed to report to. I work in a small company with no real HR. If I raise my situation to the owners of the company, it will probably make the situation worse.



eb- I am in AWE, total AWE of your accomplishments with weights and reps!  I'm sitting here reading this and thinking, "she could deadlift a 175# person and walk 150 yards toting bags of cement" . 

The structure at work makes your situation with "X" even more difficult. Thinking of you and sending support!


----------



## pursecrzy

cremel said:


> [emoji106][emoji106]wow that looks nice!!



Thanks!


----------



## csshopper

pursecrzy said:


> I am Mindi!
> 
> I've started moving my stuff in and getting rid of unused clothing.  Marie Kondos mantra is in the back of my mind - if it doesn't give you joy to look at it, get rid of it.


Oh, those glass front cabinets.  I would be so tempted to pull up a chair and just sit and stare once they are stocked.


----------



## cremel

etoupebirkin said:


> Ladies,
> Thank you so much for your support and advice. It really means so much to me. CSS, WOW!!!! I am so glad you were not hurt. But that had to be terrifying.
> For most of my professional life, I've kept my head down and done my work. I do NOT like to gossip. To me it's a complete waste of time. I'm always the last person who hears about things.
> 
> Eagle, you are so right about narcissists. I think X is one. Flattery doesn't work. It just makes her feel right and justified in her views.
> 
> I think things will come to a head in September. I am absolutely OK if I am laid off. It just means another door will open up for me. I'm open to many possibilities.
> 
> The weight lifting has been great for my stress and mood. I'm now squatting with 112lbs, deadlifting 175, doing chin ups and walking for 150 yards with two 70lb kettlebells. And my arms look good!!!
> Though I told my trainer don't tell me what I'm lifting until I've already done it.
> 
> I have a really busy weekend. It will be good for me.
> 
> ETA: CSS, X is the person I am technically supposed to report to. I work in a small company with no real HR. If I raise my situation to the owners of the company, it will probably make the situation worse.



EB that lifting you did is impressive!!!! Thumbs up!!


----------



## lulilu

Pursey, I love the new closet!!  Can you post photos after you fill it up?


----------



## scarf1

pursecrzy said:


> I am Mindi!
> 
> I've started moving my stuff in and getting rid of unused clothing.  Marie Kondos mantra is in the back of my mind - if it doesn't give you joy to look at it, get rid of it.


Sorry if I missed it, but what company/brand are the units? It looks beautiful!


----------



## pursecrzy

lulilu said:


> Pursey, I love the new closet!!  Can you post photos after you fill it up?


I'll PM you full closet pics. 



scarf1 said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but what company/brand are the units? It looks beautiful!



California Closets. I chose them because I liked their materials and the designer I worked with didn't bat an eye at my accessory collection. I had a quote from another company who expressed surprise at how many handbags I have.


----------



## eagle1002us

pursecrzy said:


> View attachment 3771200
> View attachment 3771201
> View attachment 3771202


Those display/storage cases are wonderful!


----------



## Chagall

I don't like what has been done to the Hermes online site. It was so easy to navigate before. I don't know what they are going for but I hate it.


----------



## chaneljewel

Fabulous pursey!   Once you have it filled, you'll like it even better!!  

EB, when one door closes another always opens.  It might seem horrible right now, but things have a way of working out for the best.  Keep your faith and all will be ok I'm sure.  There's probably not much you can do to appease 'x' as most people like that are never satisfied.   Take care.


----------



## Mindi B

Two things are on my mind this morning (*Chatsters freeze in position, coffee cups suspended halfway to their lips, and wait in breathless anticipation*):
First, pursey, how dumb are salespeople who make disparaging comments about their clients--to said clients!  I am sure the closet woman did not intend her "surprise" at your bag collection to be offensive, but surely even the slightest interpersonal common sense would suggest that verbalizing this was unnecessary and unwise?  Oy.
Second, there is now a new item on my bucket list: Be deadlifted by EB.
That is all.
Happy weekend, everyone!


----------



## pursecrzy

Thanks Mindi! 

For clarification, it was a guy and he said "those are all bags?" My feeling was he hadn't designed many closets for bag hoarders like myself. I wasn't upset but turned off. To me he wasn't the right one to design my dream closet


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  "Those are all bags?"  HAhahahahahahahahaha.
Yes.


----------



## prepster

cremel said:


> EB, I am very sorry to hear what you are going through. Hugs!
> Since my first pregnancy in 2014, DH has offered the option to stay home with the little ones. He observed the increased level of stress. It is particularly challenging to stay at work full time for families like us with more than one child, juggling around the work schedule and other commitments etc.  However, after mulling for an extended period of time I decided to stay at work because of my relatively young age and help we could afford to get for the kids. There is a full list of trade-offs that I could come up for this decision.  I am grateful that DH is supportive for my decision. I am afraid of staying home as a full time mom at this age that I would become very isolated and depressed.
> 
> Recently there is a crying baby in my team. This guy for whatever reason, thinks everything is about him. Basically he considers himself a victim and is a total gossip monger . All my other teammates feel the same way and its difficult to deal with him. At one point, another lady in my team said she couldn't stand it any more and that she did not want to work with an elementary student no longer. I convinced her to stay and be professional with the guy. That night, I wrote a long email to my director. One second before I hit "send", I paused and started thinking more about it. Is this really my business? I am not sharing a same project with him. I am leading other things that barely have interactions with him. He is annoying but I can ignore him most of the time. Shall I hold off and observe more or shall I complain to my upper managers?  In the end I reserved that email in my draft box. The next morning, as soon as I turned on my computer, a message popped up, from my director. The crying baby was let go!  The lady who disliked him soon learned about it. She then stayed quiet and no more comments about this guy. In replying to my director, I responded "There are pros and cons if we keep him in our team..." with a neutral tone. That was the end of story. He was let go.
> 
> We all have to deal with gossip mongers, chicken littles, drama queens, crying babies, victims, and bad news bears at work. The solution for each individual is different. I think the universal saying is to be professional with the persons who causes trouble or uncomfortable feelings. There is a limit though. We escalate  to our upper management team or HR when it is needed.
> 
> EB, I'd love to support you for any decision you make. Staying at work if that makes you happy.  My income is contributing to our household, and I am very proud of that.  If you prefer a calmer environment and enjoy other activities that is a fantastic idea too. My parents retired very young, at age 55/50. They enjoy lots of activities that they couldn't do with their busy jobs. Since the retirement, my mom's lower back pain has gotten much better.



Brilliant advice Cremel.  Not necessarily related, but general musing...People spend so much time at work these days that sometimes the lines get blurred between work and personal life.  I remind myself that it's pleasant to get along with everyone, but it is not essential or often desired to be friends with colleagues. I work in a male-dominated business, and professionalism is always my retreat when I'm at a loss for how to deal with someone with a difficult personality.  I even have various "suits of armor" that I wear.  DH sees me some mornings and says, "Oh, I see it's going to be one of _those_ days."  Lol!

One thing, thankfully, that I don't have often in my job are the constant line-blurring situations that many people have in offices:  the collections for personal causes and charities, the mandatory fun of "office parties" (a contradiction in terms), baby showers and collections for gifts for everything and everyone under the sun.  My colleagues don't tend to refer to each other as their "work family" or other euphemisms that confuse what we're actually supposed to be doing at work, which is working.  I like most of my colleagues, but at the end of the day, I'm happy that I don't actually have to like them in order to work with them.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Two things are on my mind this morning (*Chatsters freeze in position, coffee cups suspended halfway to their lips, and wait in breathless anticipation*):
> First, pursey, how dumb are salespeople who make disparaging comments about their clients--to said clients!  I am sure the closet woman did not intend her "surprise" at your bag collection to be offensive, but surely even the slightest interpersonal common sense would suggest that verbalizing this was unnecessary and unwise?  Oy.
> Second, there is now a new item on my bucket list: Be deadlifted by EB.
> That is all.
> Happy weekend, everyone!



You know, I actually did pause, coffee cup suspended...


----------



## prepster

pursecrzy said:


> I am Mindi!
> 
> I've started moving my stuff in and getting rid of unused clothing.  Marie Kondos mantra is in the back of my mind - if it doesn't give you joy to look at it, get rid of it.



Pursey, I am really excited about your closet.  Clothes, bags, new construction, organization, plus the very zen and marvelous way you are approaching your weed-out, is like a perfect storm of things I love.  . Congrats, and can't wait to see the results!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Pursey, love your new closet!  I, too, want to see it with "all those bags!"


----------



## pursecrzy

Obedience classes are finished! Woo hoo!  We have a lot to work on but I have the tools now.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Two things are on my mind this morning (*Chatsters freeze in position, coffee cups suspended halfway to their lips, and wait in breathless anticipation*):
> First, pursey, how dumb are salespeople who make disparaging comments about their clients--to said clients!  I am sure the closet woman did not intend her "surprise" at your bag collection to be offensive, but surely even the slightest interpersonal common sense would suggest that verbalizing this was unnecessary and unwise?  Oy.
> Second, there is now a new item on my bucket list: Be deadlifted by EB.
> That is all.
> Happy weekend, everyone!





prepster said:


> Pursey, I am really excited about your closet.  Clothes, bags, new construction, organization, plus the very zen and marvelous way you are approaching your weed-out, is like a perfect storm of things I love.  . Congrats, and can't wait to see the results!





Cavalier Girl said:


> Pursey, love your new closet!  I, too, want to see it with "all those bags!"



I am not comfortable posting full closet pics on the open forum. I don't need a PBC situation.
I will PM them


----------



## Mindi B

A wise decision on your part, pursey.  Thanks in advance for selectively sharing.
And ITA.  There is just no upside (in the opinion of this old lady) of putting all one's bidness on the street.  So to speak.


----------



## ouija board

pursecrzy said:


> I am not comfortable posting full closet pics on the open forum. I don't need a PBC situation.
> I will PM them



I remember when that happened to PBC. Plus, it's never wise to have photo documentation of just HOW MANY bags I actually own. I prefer to feign vague recollection when people ask how many bags I have! [emoji848]

Pursey, the closet is gorgeous! I used California Closets years ago, and the quality has held up quite well. 

EB, sending you vibes for your work situation! If you ever deadlift Mindi, we do expect photos!! (And I totally believe that you could do it, too[emoji123] )


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Two things are on my mind this morning (*Chatsters freeze in position, coffee cups suspended halfway to their lips, and wait in breathless anticipation*):
> First, pursey, how dumb are salespeople who make disparaging comments about their clients--to said clients!  I am sure the closet woman did not intend her "surprise" at your bag collection to be offensive, but surely even the slightest interpersonal common sense would suggest that verbalizing this was unnecessary and unwise?  Oy.
> Second, there is now a new item on my bucket list: Be deadlifted by EB.
> That is all.
> Happy weekend, everyone!


Well, start gobbling down food, Mindi, so you can give EB a _real_ work-out!   A skinny Mindi is not much of a deadlift.  (What in the heck is deadlifting and where did it get its name?)


----------



## Mindi B

From Wiki: "_Deadlift_ refers to the lifting of dead (without momentum) weight, such as weights lying on the ground. It is one of the few standard weight training exercises in which all repetitions begin with _dead_ weight."
And I'm on that gobbling thing, eagle!


----------



## eagle1002us

pursecrzy said:


> I am not comfortable posting full closet pics on the open forum. I don't need a PBC situation.
> I will PM them


I'd enjoy seeing them, too.  If I had a closet or cases that would hold loads of fabric for sewing projects in a way I could see what I have at a glance (or see what I need to buy, ha ha) I'd be much more efficient.   I am glad Calif. Closets did your closets.  We used them for the double stacking of closet rods that they typically do.   This is a good system for separates and suits, not so great for long skirts and dresses, but ultimately a worthwhile decision.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> ^^^Mrs O,
> I've been giving active retirement a great deal of thought. Everything from a food truck selling cookies to working for environmental charities and other causes dear to me.
> 
> I would love to have my summers back. I can't take a week off in tne summer right now.


Whatever you do, do something that challenges your mind.  Since you handle contracts in a manner that gets you bonuses (I still remember your turquoise bag with the ostrich from H from a contracting bonus), you obviously like problem solving.   I don't know why but I would find it hard to believe that you would be getting laid off.   Everything's cyclical and that includes contracting.  They let you go and boom!  They'll need you again.


----------



## eagle1002us

Chagall said:


> I don't like what has been done to the Hermes online site. It was so easy to navigate before. I don't know what they are going for but I hate it.


They used to have a zoom function.  It seems to have disappeared.  _Everybody_ has a zoom, but _not _Hermes online.   This fries me.


----------



## eagle1002us

*@etoupebirkin*,  Etoupe, I get that you can lift impressive weights and that you could lift a skinny Mindi with one hand, but has your trainer taught you how to grunt and groan and breathe noisily like the guys do when they're weight lifting?   Making racket like you're suffering (but still succeeding) is an integral part of the schtick of weight lifting -- I learned that when I used to attend the gym at work.  The point the guys were getting at is that it doesn't count if it looks easy.  And do  you have someone spotting you?  Also, please get a shirt that says something appropriate but slightly intimidating, like _#1._


----------



## QuelleFromage

etoupebirkin said:


> Ladies,
> Thank you so much for your support and advice. It really means so much to me. CSS, WOW!!!! I am so glad you were not hurt. But that had to be terrifying.
> For most of my professional life, I've kept my head down and done my work. I do NOT like to gossip. To me it's a complete waste of time. I'm always the last person who hears about things.
> 
> Eagle, you are so right about narcissists. I think X is one. Flattery doesn't work. It just makes her feel right and justified in her views.
> 
> I think things will come to a head in September. I am absolutely OK if I am laid off. It just means another door will open up for me. I'm open to many possibilities.
> 
> The weight lifting has been great for my stress and mood. I'm now squatting with 112lbs, deadlifting 175, doing chin ups and walking for 150 yards with two 70lb kettlebells. And my arms look good!!!
> Though I told my trainer don't tell me what I'm lifting until I've already done it.
> 
> I have a really busy weekend. It will be good for me.
> 
> ETA: CSS, X is the person I am technically supposed to report to. I work in a small company with no real HR. If I raise my situation to the owners of the company, it will probably make the situation worse.



WOWZA, EB. I feel like I remember when you were deadlifting 90 or 100. I'm stuck at 70.

PM (or LI, or email) me if you need to vent about work, dear goodness I sympathize


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> *@etoupebirkin*,  Etoupe, I get that you can lift impressive weights and that you could lift a skinny Mindi with one hand, but has your trainer taught you how to grunt and groan and breathe noisily like the guys do when they're weight lifting?   Making racket like you're suffering (but still succeeding) is an integral part of the schtick of weight lifting -- I learned that when I used to attend the gym at work.  The point the guys were getting at is that it doesn't count if it looks easy.  And do  you have someone spotting you?  Also, please get a shirt that says something appropriate but slightly intimidating, like _#1._



I suppose I might grunt. But I'm too busy thinking of other form-related stuff. Perhaps, that'll be for more advanced lifters.

Yes, I am always spotted.

Here's my favorite lifting shirt (I pulled it out of the laundry basket). I think it's quite apropos. And, drumroll, I got my latest leather accessory!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> I suppose I might grunt. But I'm too busy thinking of other form-related stuff. Perhaps, that'll be for more advanced lifters.
> 
> Yes, I am always spotted.
> 
> Here's my favorite lifting shirt (I pulled it out of the laundry basket). I think it's quite apropos. And, drumroll, I got my latest leather accessory!!!
> 
> View attachment 3774597
> View attachment 3774598


Great shirt!   Spot on!   What is the belt meant for?


----------



## etoupebirkin

It's a weight lifter's belt. It gives support to your back while squatting and deadlifting.


----------



## riri23

Hermes newbie here!
I'm looking to purchase a Kelly 35cm in Chamonix. What do you all think of the 35cm? Is it too big? I can't seem to find a modeling picture of the 35cm and I am having trouble deciding.
Also, does anyone know if you can purchase the strap that comes with the Kelly separately? The reseller doesn't seem to have the strap and I would like to purchase one...


----------



## Mindi B

There are lots of size discussions (and comparison photos) on tPF, so I suggest you search for those.  Check the Hermes Reference threads.  Also, 35cm is a pretty common size, so if you have an Hermes boutique near you, you might want to try something in that size in person to see what you think.  Kelly straps must be ordered and can take years to be made, especially in unusual leathers/colors (like, I fear, Chamonix), so if not having a matching Hermes strap for the bag is a problem for you, I would advise you to think twice about the purchase.  HTH!


----------



## csshopper

Mindi- Inquiring minds and just plain nosey people want to know: how is the Marvelous Miss Mable? 

Puddling inside or peeing outside?


----------



## prepster

riri23 said:


> Hermes newbie here!
> I'm looking to purchase a Kelly 35cm in Chamonix. What do you all think of the 35cm? Is it too big? I can't seem to find a modeling picture of the 35cm and I am having trouble deciding.
> Also, does anyone know if you can purchase the strap that comes with the Kelly separately? The reseller doesn't seem to have the strap and I would like to purchase one...



Chamonix is gorgeous!  Also check out the Kelly thread in the Clubhouse.  That's a great source of information and knowledge!


----------



## Mindi B

Miss Mabel is doing well, thank you, css!  I've been trying to follow my self-imposed ban on excessive puppy potty talk on the Forum. . .  but since you ASKED , I think she's getting the hang of it.  She has been completely dry in her crate lately.  She will go in her "playpen," where we keep a potty pad, so that's okay (and might even be useful given that she's a little dog and we do get some seriously inclement weather at times).  We'll see what happens when the playpen is phased out.  And at the moment our backyard is under construction, so we're using the front yard for doggy toilette and have set up a second small enclosure there, wherein she now seems to understand she is expected to perform before she is sprung from the 'pen.  She has also begun to approach the door when she needs to go out.  Not that she always gives me enough time to GET her out, but she seems to have the right idea.  Now, the upstairs is still the Wild West as far as she's concerned, so there is a frontier left to conquer.
In appearance she is increasingly terrier-y, which is a hoot.  SO much hilariously random facial fuzz.  A short, sturdy, cocky little figure.  And she weights 5 1/2 pounds at 15 weeks--Mabel the MOOSE!  Gosh, she's cute, if I do say so myself.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> It's a weight lifter's belt. It gives support to your back while squatting and deadlifting.


I thought it might be that.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, it's been too long since we've seen a picture of Miss Mabel!


----------



## Mindi B

I have been so busy wrangling I haven't been photographing, CG!  I will try to capture her in all her glory tomorrow.  She is rarely still long enough to photograph properly--thus all the "Mabel asleep" pix.  I really want to get her just. . . standing.  Her square "log with legs" look is  .


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, Miss Mabel is worth the wait!  I remember those active puppy days fondly.  I think the last time Mia and Emma stood still without eating or sleeping was about 3 years ago!


----------



## riri23

prepster said:


> Chamonix is gorgeous!  Also check out the Kelly thread in the Clubhouse.  That's a great source of information and knowledge!


Thanks you both!
I'm torn between buying a Chamonix 35cm without strap or box or Black box 35cm with strap. I'm absolutely in love with the Chamonix so I'm tempted to buy that and put my Fendi strap on it... 
Both are around 5K which is very reasonable and are in good condition... decisions decisions.


----------



## Mindi B

Both would be classic neutrals.  I would think the Chamonix is more rare, but Black Box is highly desirable.  It's a pleasantly tough decision!  You won't go wrong either way, truly--follow your heart!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Personally, Chamonix is just exquisite. I have a 32CM Black Chamonix Kelly. It is a stately bag that can handle daily wear and tear too. It did not have a strap or clochette. I bought a canvas box strap separately and it looks just fine.

Good luck with your decision!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I am in a food coma.
DH, DD and I went to this restaurant called Jacques Brasserie in Great Falls. It is the informal sister restaurant to L'Auberge Chez Francoise (Nancy Reagan's favorite restaurant in the D.C. Area.) They have an outdoor patio and it was truly a perfect night outside. They grow all their own herbs and vegetables. I had Gazpacho and a filet mignon bacon cheeseburger with duck fries and washed it all down with Rose. For dessert there was ice cream in a maple tulip cookie cup. When I fall off the wagon, I do it in a big way.

It was soooooo gooood!!!


----------



## katekluet

etoupebirkin said:


> I am in a food coma.
> DH, DD and I went to this restaurant called Jacques Brasserie in Great Falls. It is the informal sister restaurant to L'Auberge Chez Francoise (Nancy Reagan's favorite restaurant in the D.C. Area.) They have an outdoor patio and it was truly a perfect night outside. They grow all their own herbs and vegetables. I had Gazpacho and a filet mignon bacon cheeseburger with duck fries and washed it all down with Rose. For dessert there was ice cream in a maple tulip cookie cup. When I fall off the wagon, I do it in a big way.
> 
> It was soooooo gooood!!!


We've been to Chez Francois when we lived there! Your dinner sounds worth every calorie and well earned.


----------



## riri23

etoupebirkin said:


> Personally, Chamonix is just exquisite. I have a 32CM Black Chamonix Kelly. It is a stately bag that can handle daily wear and tear too. It did not have a strap or clochette. I bought a canvas box strap separately and it looks just fine.
> 
> Good luck with your decision!!!


Thank you! I think I might get the Chamonix Kelly. It's a nice brown color with gold hardware and the combination is just drool worthy. 
By the way, how did you go about purchasing the canvas box strap? Do you have to throw down a lot of money to get them to bring it out? Ideally, I would like the customized made to order original strap but I'm not sure that's possible to order at all...


----------



## etoupebirkin

riri23 said:


> Thank you! I think I might get the Chamonix Kelly. It's a nice brown color with gold hardware and the combination is just drool worthy.
> By the way, how did you go about purchasing the canvas box strap? Do you have to throw down a lot of money to get them to bring it out? Ideally, I would like the customized made to order original strap but I'm not sure that's possible to order at all...


I bought the strap on eBay. If I was in your situation, I'd look at other brands such as Fendi, Vuitton et al.


----------



## csshopper

[


riri23 said:


> Thank you! I think I might get the Chamonix Kelly. It's a nice brown color with gold hardware and the combination is just drool worthy.
> By the way, how did you go about purchasing the canvas box strap? Do you have to throw down a lot of money to get them to bring it out? Ideally, I would like the customized made to order original strap but I'm not sure that's possible to order at all...


Try searching on the "Non H Shoulder Strap Success" thread. 31 pages of posts that may lead to something just right. Good Luck!


----------



## lulilu

You do not have to spend money to order a strap in my experience.  But the wait can be long.


----------



## MSO13

riri23 said:


> Thank you! I think I might get the Chamonix Kelly. It's a nice brown color with gold hardware and the combination is just drool worthy.
> By the way, how did you go about purchasing the canvas box strap? Do you have to throw down a lot of money to get them to bring it out? Ideally, I would like the customized made to order original strap but I'm not sure that's possible to order at all...



H is offering new straps for the Fall season that should be arriving soon, they come in 3 lengths and my understanding is that it will be a bit easier to order the new fashion straps by Spring 2018. I'm hoping to find one that works for several of my bags in one shot. 

I asked about ordering a replacement strap for a Box Kelly I have but my SM told me it could be quite a wait, like 18-24 months. They had a Chèvre black strap in the back room that a client never picked up but I didn't care for the texture difference, I think it was about $950 in the standard Kelly length with gold hardware.


----------



## mistikat

MrsOwen3 said:


> H is offering new straps for the Fall season that should be arriving soon, they come in 3 lengths and my understanding is that it will be a bit easier to order the new fashion straps by Spring 2018. I'm hoping to find one that works for several of my bags in one shot.
> 
> I asked about ordering a replacement strap for a Box Kelly I have but my SM told me it could be quite a wait, like 18-24 months. They had a Chèvre black strap in the back room that a client never picked up but I didn't care for the texture difference, I think it was about $950 in the standard Kelly length with gold hardware.



Making straps easier to get would be great. I waited two years for one strap and then it arrived and was incorrect. Back it went.


----------



## MSO13

mistikat said:


> Making straps easier to get would be great. I waited two years for one strap and then it arrived and was incorrect. Back it went.



My SM told me the first season with the new fashion H straps was going to be challenging, I guess there are a whole lot of combinations and it's hard to predict what clients will want so she anticipates a lot of people wanting to order their own combos for the next available season. She went for all longer, cross body lengths in basic colors for the first delivery mostly because she said everyone was taking forever to place their orders at Podium. That means there will be all kinds of combos out in the stores at least. They are hoping to have the components stocked so clients can order more custom straps with faster turnaround but she said it would take a season or two to figure that out. Hopefully the category will do well and it'll improve the wait times. 

There are a few that sound really cool, all the new small studs and big circle rivets. Embroidered stripes, probably even some exotic leather on canvas. Prices will likely be the usual absurd number that sounds normal after prolonged H exposure.


----------



## mistikat

MrsOwen3 said:


> My SM told me the first season with the new fashion H straps was going to be challenging, I guess there are a whole lot of combinations and it's hard to predict what clients will want so she anticipates a lot of people wanting to order their own combos for the next available season. She went for all longer, cross body lengths in basic colors for the first delivery mostly because she said everyone was taking forever to place their orders at Podium. That means there will be all kinds of combos out in the stores at least. They are hoping to have the components stocked so clients can order more custom straps with faster turnaround but she said it would take a season or two to figure that out. Hopefully the category will do well and it'll improve the wait times.
> 
> There are a few that sound really cool, all the new small studs and big circle rivets. Embroidered stripes, probably even some exotic leather on canvas.* Prices will likely be the usual absurd number that sounds normal after prolonged H exposure*.



That pretty much sums up their pricing! LOL!


----------



## Mindi B

Doesn't show off her "log with legs" status, but the dark ottoman in the background does highlight some of the ridiculous facial fuzz.  I think overall she is looking more like a real doggo, less like a pupper.  Still too stinkin' cute, tho.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Love the fuzz!  Mabel keeps getting cuter and cuter!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, CG.  She really does.  And she is a sweet girl.


----------



## pursecrzy

Those ears!


----------



## Mindi B

She's growing into them, pursey!


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> I am in a food coma.
> DH, DD and I went to this restaurant called Jacques Brasserie in Great Falls. It is the informal sister restaurant to L'Auberge Chez Francoise (Nancy Reagan's favorite restaurant in the D.C. Area.) They have an outdoor patio and it was truly a perfect night outside. They grow all their own herbs and vegetables. I had Gazpacho and a filet mignon bacon cheeseburger with duck fries and washed it all down with Rose. For dessert there was ice cream in a maple tulip cookie cup. When I fall off the wagon, I do it in a big way.
> 
> It was soooooo gooood!!!


Nice.  Very nice.  What are duck fries?


----------



## pursecrzy

I'm in serious food envy!



etoupebirkin said:


> I am in a food coma.
> DH, DD and I went to this restaurant called Jacques Brasserie in Great Falls. It is the informal sister restaurant to L'Auberge Chez Francoise (Nancy Reagan's favorite restaurant in the D.C. Area.) They have an outdoor patio and it was truly a perfect night outside. They grow all their own herbs and vegetables. I had Gazpacho and a filet mignon bacon cheeseburger with duck fries and washed it all down with Rose. For dessert there was ice cream in a maple tulip cookie cup. When I fall off the wagon, I do it in a big way.
> 
> It was soooooo gooood!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> Nice.  Very nice.  What are duck fries?


Normal french fries except deep fried in duck fat. They are divine.


----------



## chaneljewel

Oh my, Mabel is so cute!   The fuzzy face...lol

Duck fries...never heard of them but love French fries.  Yum!!


----------



## ouija board

Mabel is soooo cute!! Love the ears and fuzz.


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks for the Mabel-love, everyone!  The photos don't do her justice.  The whole package of Mabeliciousness is hard to capture in two-dimensional form.


----------



## gracekelly

etoupebirkin said:


> Normal french fries except deep fried in duck fat. They are divine.



Do not go for a lipid panel for at least a year after that!


----------



## Mindi B

Either that, or three words: Complete blood replacement.


----------



## Mindi B

Celebrity culture is insane.  "Inside Angelina Jolie's life as a single mom."  SERIOUSLY?  A multi-millionaire with more personnel supporting her than the US Pacific Fleet, a "single mom"?  PUH-LEEZ.
I despair of Western society.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Celebrity culture is insane.  "Inside Angelina Jolie's life as a single mom."  SERIOUSLY?  A multi-millionaire with more personnel supporting her than the US Pacific Fleet, a "single mom"?  PUH-LEEZ.
> I despair of Western society.



She lives in a $24.5 million house with (according to Vanity Fair) groomed lawns, fountains, a pool, rolling green hills and manicured hedges, and she says that lately she's just been trying to be a good homemaker, making proper breakfast, cleaning dishes, keeping the house, and "picking up dog poop."  Right.  Yes, I'm sure AJ is out there every afternoon picking up her own dog poop.   No doubt she does that right before she mows the lawn.


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> Celebrity culture is insane.  "Inside Angelina Jolie's life as a single mom."  SERIOUSLY?  A multi-millionaire with more personnel supporting her than the US Pacific Fleet, a "single mom"?  PUH-LEEZ.
> I despair of Western society.


She has had so much bad press that they are desperate to make her look like Angie from the Block.


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> She lives in a $24.5 million house with (according to Vanity Fair) groomed lawns, fountains a pool, rolling green hills and manicured hedges, and she says that lately she's just been trying to be a good homemaker, making breakfasts, cleaning dishes, keeping the house, and "picking up dog poop."  Right.  Yes, I'm sure AJ is out there every afternoon picking up her own dog doo.   No doubt she does that right before she mows the lawn.
> 
> View attachment 3777438


I bet she is also out there saving the lawn shrimp.


----------



## prepster

gracekelly said:


> I bet she is also out there saving the lawn shrimp.



Or cooking them for dinner.  Thank heavens she's able to put on a brave face for the children.


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> Or cooking them for dinner.  Thank heavens she's able to put on a brave face for the children.


She can't cook them for dinner because she would lose her status as a great humanitarian (insectarian?) and chance at being deified by the United Nations.  We shouldn't be so hard on her.  It is lonely being up there all alone on your pedestal. (Roomy though, now that she kicked Brad off)


----------



## prepster

gracekelly said:


> She has had so much bad press that they are desperate to make her look like Angie from the Block.



I'm not normally particularly critical of celebrities.  I like watching movies and I figure that being narcissistic and out of touch is inherent in the business.  But AJ really needs to stop doing interviews, because she's the entire cause of her own bad press.  Whomever is her PR person probably should find a new line of work.  When you're in a hole, the first rule is stop digging!  I can't wait to see what the late night comedians do with the latest VF interview.  It's just so offensive on so many levels that it leaves you speechless with incredulity.  Or as @Mindi B so eloquently says, gobsmacked.


----------



## Mindi B

Yeah, AJ is currently competing against Gwyneth Paltrow for most clueless female celebrity.  The intense hilarity of their entitled, "let them eat cake" behaviors clearly escapes them entirely.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Yeah, AJ is currently competing against Gwyneth Paltrow for most clueless female celebrity.  The intense hilarity of their entitled, "let them eat cake" behaviors clearly escapes them entirely.



I'm not sure who's more clueless, the celebrities, the media or the public.  Magazines and television "journalists" interview celebrities and report on them, and the things they do and say as if it isn't completely insane.  No one wants to be the one to say that the emperor has no clothes.


----------



## Mindi B

I agree. the two--media and celebrity--exist in a sort of unhealthy, unholy symbiosis, each needing the other to survive.  By and large, I have to think that reporters realize that this stuff is nonsensical, but if one celebrity "journalist" won't promote the idiocy there are 100 bright young things who will, so. . . . 
On the other hand, as you observed, insularity and narcissism are part and parcel of most performers' personalities.  I don't think they "get it," nor, with few exceptions, do they possess the cognitive apparatus to "get it."  They will go blissfully to their graves convinced of their own unprecedented awesomeness.


----------



## Mindi B

I just realized that your post compared the media and the _public_.   THAT is an intriguing question--but to the degree that celebrity news is escapist, aspirational (in a "dream on" sort of way!), and fundamentally divorced from any visceral reality, I think most of the public who consume this stuff view it as harmless diversion at best and a relief from painful reality at worst.
Why would I want to think about my aging parents when I can obsess over the indignities of AJ's "single motherhood"?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I don't think any celebrities are clueless.  They do what they do to keep their names in print and  laugh all the way to the bank.


----------



## Mindi B

You may be right, Madam.  At least about some celebs.  But many, I fear, are really. . . not bright.  Now, their publicists and managers, THEY may indeed see the naked emperor pretty clearly.
I also freely embrace the irony inherent in the fact that I am opining about this entitlement and "escapism" on THE PURSE FORUM.
Glass houses, and all that.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> You may be right, Madam.  At least about some celebs.  But many, I fear, are really. . . not bright.  Now, their publicists and managers, THEY may indeed see the naked emperor pretty clearly.
> I also freely embrace the irony inherent in the fact that I am opining about this entitlement and "escapism" on THE PURSE FORUM.
> Glass houses, and all that.



I'm reading a book now and the hero says nothing tangible matters anyway because it's all just an illusion.  So there's always _that_.    I have to say that sometimes I feel like I live on a different planet from reality as reported by the general media.   Or maybe we do just walk around in our own little versions of reality.


----------



## Mindi B

Ah.  I shall sleep well tonight.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Ah.  I shall sleep well tonight.



That's what I told myself Friday when my dog had a massive accident on the library rug.  It's just an illusion...It's just an illusion...  It smelled pretty real though!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I don't wish AJ or her family bad things, but this just does not interest me at all. She only sharing this because she has a movie coming out shortly. This is all very calculated.


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> I'm reading a book now and the hero says nothing tangible matters anyway because it's all just an illusion.  So there's always _that_.    I have to say that sometimes I feel like I live on a different planet from reality as reported by the general media.   Or maybe we do _*just walk around in our own little versions of reality*.  _



My grandmother used to say that my Uncle Jack wrote his own newspaper.



etoupebirkin said:


> I don't wish AJ or her family bad things, but this just does not interest me at all. She only sharing this because she has a movie coming out shortly. This is all very calculated.



So predictable.  No such thing as bad publicity in Tinseltown.


----------



## prepster

gracekelly said:


> My grandmother used to say that my Uncle Jack wrote his own newspaper.


----------



## Genie27

Speaking of eating cake, I either read about or briefly watched a bridal dress show where the prospective bride said they were getting married on Bastille Day as that was her favourite day, and she wanted a Marie Antoinette style gown. 

Somehow that struck me as hilarious.


----------



## pursecrzy

That's very funny and a little sad.


----------



## pursecrzy

I made a comment at work about someone not being a MENSA member and a coworker asked if that was a gang.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Yeah, AJ is currently competing against Gwyneth Paltrow for most clueless female celebrity.  The intense hilarity of their entitled, "let them eat cake" behaviors clearly escapes them entirely.


Jumping into this discussion w/o reading prior posts . .. . Her 6 kids want her to learn to cook.  So she's not doing any more movies supposedly, she's going to be a mommy, do mommy things.
I think she got in over her head with the kids.   She's got custody of all of them.   And if they're not teenagers yet, they will be soon.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Speaking of eating cake, I either read about or briefly watched a bridal dress show where the prospective bride said they were getting married on Bastille Day as that was her favourite day, and she wanted a Marie Antoinette style gown.
> 
> Somehow that struck me as hilarious.


It is hilarious!!  They obviously were sleeping during world history class.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> Jumping into this discussion w/o reading prior posts . .. . Her 6 kids want her to learn to cook.  So she's not doing any more movies supposedly, she's going to be a mommy, do mommy things.
> I think she got in over her head with the kids.   She's got custody of all of them.   And if they're not teenagers yet, they will be soon.


I bet they want her to cook because she will either burn it or it will be otherwise inedible so they will be able to order in pizza


----------



## Genie27

I wondered if it came with an attached platter for her head after the....er....cutting.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> You may be right, Madam.  At least about some celebs.  But many, I fear, are really. . . not bright.  Now, their publicists and managers, THEY may indeed see the naked emperor pretty clearly.
> I also freely embrace the irony inherent in the fact that I am opining about this entitlement and "escapism" on THE PURSE FORUM.
> Glass houses, and all that.


It takes one to know one.  Anyhow, there are times it is better to "live" in a faux reality than the newspaper reality.  (Not meaning this as a dig on newspapers).


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> I bet they want her to cook because she will either burn it or it will be otherwise inedible so they will be able to order in pizza


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> It is hilarious!!  They obviously were sleeping during world history class.


I think of her dress as an intriguing expression of le revanche Francais.  Vive la reine!


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> I wondered if it came with an attached platter for her head after the....er....cutting.


i suspect they saw a music video with Kirsten Dunst that was taken from the movie and all they saw were the pretty costumes.  Still sad to think that people could be so clueless and/or have no understanding of history.  Someone on tPF once claimed that they were not taught in school that the Nazis had concentration camps and killed people en masse.  Go figure.


----------



## csshopper

prepster said:


> Or cooking them for dinner.  Thank heavens she's able to put on a brave face for the children.


She is so phony, what really turned me off was the statement in the interview about not wanting to upset the children so she cries in the shower. DUH, her children can read so nothing like putting it in print for them to find.


----------



## etoupebirkin

pursecrzy said:


> I made a comment at work about someone not being a MENSA member and a coworker asked if that was a gang.


Oh dear! Do you work with people significantly younger than you?


----------



## chaneljewel

It's really pitiful that AJ thinks the world believes her bull life story about motherhood being so difficult for her.  Right!  And I believe she cleans that 24.5 million dollar house on her own!!  Get real AJ.   We are not naive!


----------



## pursecrzy

etoupebirkin said:


> Oh dear! Do you work with people significantly younger than you?



Yes, we have co-op students.


----------



## pursecrzy

I retrained in a new career a few years ago and going back to school was an eye opener.

In one of my math classes, a young student asked how to convert months into years. This was someone who graduated from _high school.....
_
I told a friend about it and he refused to believe a student asked that question!


----------



## Mindi B

I think there's an app for that. . . .


----------



## MSO13

pursecrzy said:


> I made a comment at work about someone not being a MENSA member and a coworker asked if that was a gang.



so I'm guessing they weren't a member then?


----------



## Mindi B

We are not a gang, we are a CLUB. (Old SNL sketch.)


----------



## Mindi B

Vibe for me, mah Peeps.  Things are getting nuttier and nuttier in parental land.


----------



## pursecrzy

As requested 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, friend.


----------



## Mindi B

On a happy note, Mabs is still cray-cray adorbs.


----------



## pursecrzy

Anytime


----------



## etoupebirkin

Sending vibes and prayers~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## pursecrzy

MissP is one pooped pup today. We had a fun day at a festival.


----------



## MSO13

Positive vibes Mindi from me and all the cats (that's a lot of vibes FYI)


----------



## ouija board

Adding my vibes as well, Mindi. Fluffy kitty counts for at least four cats, so along with MrsO's cats, you're well stocked, at least for the weekend!


----------



## Mindi B

And as we've often said, OB, Cat vibes are powerful!


----------



## prepster

Hang in there you've got this!  

Sending you good thoughts and prayers and something funny to read.  _Hyperbole and a Half_ by Allie Brosh is a hugely funny book, especially the parts where she talks about her crazy dogs.  If all else fails, it will make you laugh. 

Here's her blog page about training her dog:

http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/07/dog.html


----------



## lulilu

Saying some prayers Mindi.  So hard when you are so far away from your parents.


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks, guys.  Prepster, I have that book--love Allie Brosh.  Henry IS "simple dog" in many ways!  
Also, I sometimes say to DH, "I must clean ALL THE THINGS."  She is very quotable!


----------



## chaneljewel

Positive thoughts for you, Mindi, and your parents.  Such a difficult situation I know.


----------



## ck21

Sending you vibes, Mindi!


----------



## csshopper

mindi- new week, new vibes, gotta keep 'em fresh.


----------



## Mindi B

Fresh vibes always appreciated!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I've got a "What is the gracious way to handle a situation" question.  I may be opening up a can of worms, but here goes.

DH and I did a splurgy weekend in NYC last weekend. We went to "Hamilton." BTW, it was fabulous, by far the best show I've ever seen. 

We also did a pre-theater blow out dinner at a very elegant restaurant, the kind of place that costs $250 per person or more depending upon the wine and alcohol. We were settled and enjoying our wine and shortly thereafter a young couple, a nanny and an infant showed up and were seated directly behind us. The baby gurgled and squawked like normal babies do throughout the entire time they were there.

Needless to say DH and I were not thrilled. It ruined the ambience a bit. DH and I go out for meals like this maybe once every year or two. We did not say a word. I liked the view from our table and did not want to be moved to another part of the restaurant.

I understand, accept and embrace the fact that at most restaurants, I'm going to encounter babies, toddlers and children. This restaurant was NOT the Olive Garden. When my kids were young, it would have never occurred to me to bring a baby to a REALLY special occasion/expense account restaurant. In my opinion, parents should not take babies to these types of restaurants, the risk of a meltdown, projectile vomiting, diaper odor etc. is just too great.

So DH and I kept our mouths shut. We still had a wonderful meal. Could we have handled this differently without being ungracious?


----------



## pursecrzy

EB, I would have asked to be moved to another table. 

Is that fair to you to move away from your view? No. 
I would trade view for a more amiable dining atmosphere. 

I'm not a parent and can't tell people how to raise their children. However, why if you have someone to watch your child, why bring them to a fancy restaurant?


----------



## etoupebirkin

pursecrzy said:


> EB, I would have asked to be moved to another table.
> 
> Is that fair to you to move away from your view? No.
> I would trade view for a more amiable dining atmosphere.
> _*
> I'm not a parent and can't tell people how to raise their children. However, why if you have someone to watch your child, why bring them to a fancy restaurant?*_




My thoughts exactly. And I am a parent.


----------



## eagle1002us

It seems like it was possible that parents could afford a very expensive outing but either did not have access to a sitter, or did not want to have one.  Some things are hard to explain b/c they don't make sense.   
Possibly EB, you could have asked them to quiet the kid down but if the baby was fussy, it's a no-win situation.   They could have gotten nasty about it and that would have really ruined your evening.
Nice to know about Hamilton.


----------



## lulilu

^^^they apparently had their nanny there too.


----------



## MSO13

EB, I guess the other option would have been to ask the maitre d' to relocate the family to another area. My dad is usually my date for gastronomic adventures and if we didn't say something as the baby was seated, he would have shared his feelings after the meal and after we'd paid. Something like "food was great, service excellent, wish you guys didn't seat a crying baby in the dining room". He's good at delivering that kind of thing in a light tone but makes the point. 

I'm glad to hear Hamilton is fabulous and hope you enjoyed NYC!


----------



## etoupebirkin

One thing to note about Hamilton, we were seated on the center mezzanine and as such were able to see the spectacular choreography in a way that you would not see from the orchestra seats.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, I think you and DH handled this with extraordinary grace.  Choosing to tolerate the disappointment, not make a scene, and enjoy your meal anyway was the grown-up decision--something that's not seen much nowadays, IMO.
Second, since there is no way YOU were leaving (or changing your table) and since there was realistically no way the family were leaving, I think the best you could have done was to speak to the highest authority you could summon, privately but immediately, and say "Can you please relocate that family?  We are already settled and enjoying our table, but having an infant right beside us is disturbing us.  Perhaps they could be placed at a more discrete table."
Of course, the restaurant might have refused, or the family might have refused, and then there might have been additional discomfort for all, so your choice to behave like patient adults was arguably the best one available.
Or--wait a minute!--you could have threatened to bench press the maitre d' unless your demands were met!  Ooooh, I like that.


----------



## Mindi B

Happy news!  (1) It has been a week since there was a puddle in the house!  I still have to be vigilant, but Mabs is definitely gettin' with the program!  (2) Last night, for the first time, Mabel was allowed to be out of her crate in our bed.  The crate was right there, and in the early hours she went in and out, but overall she spent the night snuggled up with me--including a lengthy stretch with her head on my shoulder.    And no accidents!
Such a proud mama here.


----------



## etoupebirkin

^^^Mindi,
Speaking of bench pressing, I did my first bench presses this morning. Word to the wise, it's one of the most strenuous things you can do.

Oh and did I tell you guys I named my lifter's belt "Wall-E". Wall-E is between Etoupe and Gris Tourterelle, so he'll go with everything. Also, this morning when I was doing a set of belted squats, I inadvertently belted up at hole 6, normally I belt up at hole 5. All I could think was, I did not eat THAT much this past weekend.

I'm still daydreaming about the Maison Kayser almond croissant I had for a snack. It was absolutely divine and worth every scrumptious calorie.


----------



## prepster

etoupebirkin said:


> I've got a "What is the gracious way to handle a situation" question.  I may be opening up a can of worms, but here goes.
> 
> DH and I did a splurgy weekend in NYC last weekend. We went to "Hamilton." BTW, it was fabulous, by far the best show I've ever seen.
> 
> We also did a pre-theater blow out dinner at a very elegant restaurant, the kind of place that costs $250 per person or more depending upon the wine and alcohol. We were settled and enjoying our wine and shortly thereafter a young couple, a nanny and an infant showed up and were seated directly behind us. The baby gurgled and squawked like normal babies do throughout the entire time they were there.
> 
> Needless to say DH and I were not thrilled. It ruined the ambience a bit. DH and I go out for meals like this maybe once every year or two. We did not say a word. I liked the view from our table and did not want to be moved to another part of the restaurant.
> 
> I understand, accept and embrace the fact that at most restaurants, I'm going to encounter babies, toddlers and children. This restaurant was NOT the Olive Garden. When my kids were young, it would have never occurred to me to bring a baby to a REALLY special occasion/expense account restaurant. In my opinion, parents should not take babies to these types of restaurants, the risk of a meltdown, projectile vomiting, diaper odor etc. is just too great.
> 
> So DH and I kept our mouths shut. We still had a wonderful meal. Could we have handled this differently without being ungracious?



Oh aargh..   It's interesting how the concept of "appropriate," has fallen out of favor.  People seem to have lost the ability to grasp that just because something may be appropriate in a certain place, or at a certain time, doesn't mean it's appropriate everywhere or all of the time.   I wonder if we've lost our ability to understand and distinguish nuances and subtleties and gray areas.  It's appropriate to take your baby/toddler to dinner with you, but it may not be appropriate to take your baby/toddler to a very expensive (read:  adult) restaurant where diners are paying a premium to quietly enjoy their dinners in a peaceful and elegant ambiance.

I would have expected a restaurant of that caliber to put a family with an active baby or toddler somewhere discreet to begin with.  It's very odd that they would seat them next to patrons without children.  I think the best you can do is speak to the owner/manager/maître d' (as Mindi says, the highest power you can locate), and let them handle it.  That's their job, and I'm sure they would want to know if you were not enjoying your dinner for any reason.  They would be able to move you or them, and/or comp your dinner so that you could return another time.  I would probably write them a letter and tell them you were disappointed.

N.B.  Funny!  As I think about it, there were few times growing up that I remember my parents scolding me and telling me to stop doing something because it was wrong.  Usually what they said when I said (in my whiniest, brattiest voice) "Well why not!?" was, "Because it's not appropriate right now."  I remember that being hard to argue with.


----------



## Mindi B

I think we have absolutely lost the ability to make such fine--and, IMO, commonsensical--social distinctions, prepster.  In part, I surmise, because of the ruthless, near-psychopathic level of entitlement of publicly celebrated narcissists.  This celebration seems to have begun in earnest with "reality" TV, since narcissists can be relied on to create drama, and to have spiraled futher out of control thanks to social media.  Now even non-narcissists are told they must be the "star" of their own lives, and are enabled and encouraged to demand the attention and admiration of every other person on the planet.  It's pernicious, this sense of me, me, always me, and it crowds out our ability to remain compassionately attuned to any one else's experience.
Can you tell this issue makes me ?


----------



## Mindi B

'Course, my own rant raises the question: "Who CARES what makes YOU , Mindi?!"
Glass houses.  A valid comeback.


----------



## lulilu

Confession:  when DD1 was very small, say 4 or so, DH and I traveled a lot with her.  If we were in a big hotel, we'd arrange for a baby sitter for her when we went to dinner.  On occasion, though, we'd take her to dinner with us.  I would see the eyes start to roll.  But, luckily, she was a perfect angel, never speaking loudly or out of turn, never staring at others, waiting for her reward -- anything she wanted from the dessert cart/menu.  I had people come up to me after dinner to compliment us on her behavior.  She was such a good kid.  
Now I never would have taken the other children to anything but a normal restaurant.  They could be monsters.  They were left with a sitter or we wouldn't go.


----------



## Mindi B

I think that is an excellent point, lulilu.  Some kids absolutely CAN be taken pretty much anywhere; some can't.  But an infant can never be counted on to "behave."  Once a child reaches a certain age (as you say, maybe 3 or 4), I would think the parents can indeed make a sensible judgment about what places are a comfortable fit for that child.
My DSIL and DBIL also have the right idea--They took my nephew all over when he was little, but they knew in advance that at the first sign of meltdown, either mom or dad was "on deck" to remove him immediately from the scene!


----------



## lulilu

It's silly to take a baby any place like that IMO.  Especially when you have the nanny available.  I learned that lesson when DD1 was a baby.  We took her to a restaurant and she began to wail before we got our food.  Needless to say, I took her outside immediately and our food was wrapped "to go."  That was the only time.


----------



## pursecrzy

The last of my Anniversary Sale shoes were delivered today.


----------



## Mindi B

Pix? Pix? Pix? Pix?


----------



## pursecrzy

I had fun........


----------



## pursecrzy

Top are AGL, bottom are Born


----------



## Mindi B

Sigh.  Closet porn.  New shooz with shoe trees in a new closet with specialized shoe SHELVES!
This is heavenly, pursey!

But is that unfilled space I see?  BEGONE with it!  More shooz!


----------



## pursecrzy

I haven't put all the shoes in the closet yet! 

I need to cull some though.


----------



## chaneljewel

Prepster, I think the letter to the restaurant is a good idea.  I'm surprised that a restaurant of that caliber didn't have a special section for families.  At least a 'just in case' section.  I have kids and there were times when dinner at a restaurant went well, but the terrible times...oh my!  And it's so unpredictable with kids let alone a baby. 
Write the letter EB.  I applaud you and DH for your patience with the child as it's never his fault.   The parents should be more respectful of the patrons in the restaurant.  If nothing else, the letter will help you express your concerns and make you feel better in getting your frustration out.


----------



## ouija board

I remember taking DD to Le Bernardin the last time I went to NYC. It was one of those rare opportunities that I wasn't going to pass up for lack of a babysitter. She was a professional diner by the age of 4, since I seemed to have an aversion to cooking at that time. She was exceptionally quiet during the meal, even for her, and I realized too late that her good behavior was due to her concentration on consuming the entire dish of butter. Just butter, not the bread. At least the girl has good taste in butter...three stars, and nothing less! I'm sure other diners were rolling their eyes over what she was doing, but, hey, at least she was quiet.


----------



## lulilu

Quiet is good OB!  And congrats on lil OB's sophisticated dining habits.


----------



## Mindi B

pursecrzy said:


> I haven't put all the shoes in the closet yet!
> 
> I need to cull some though.



Party pooper.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Party pooper.



LOL! More like "I can't put these worn to death shoes in my glamorous new closet"


----------



## prepster

pursecrzy said:


> View attachment 3783978
> View attachment 3783979
> 
> 
> I had fun........



Wow, that looks great!  You must be so pleased.  Every time I see these great organized pictures I'm inspired to go clean out my dressing room!


----------



## prepster

chaneljewel said:


> Prepster, I think the letter to the restaurant is a good idea.  I'm surprised that a restaurant of that caliber didn't have a special section for families.  At least a 'just in case' section.  I have kids and there were times when dinner at a restaurant went well, but the terrible times...oh my!  And it's so unpredictable with kids let alone a baby.
> Write the letter EB.  I applaud you and DH for your patience with the child as it's never his fault.   The parents should be more respectful of the patrons in the restaurant.  If nothing else, the letter will help you express your concerns and make you feel better in getting your frustration out.



I think you're right.  A polite, non-crazy person letter can bring things to management attention.  And even if they do nothing, it seems to make me feel better.


----------



## ouija board

lulilu said:


> Quiet is good OB!  And congrats on lil OB's sophisticated dining habits.



Thanks! She was a much better diner back when I could strap her into a high chair and ply her with butter, lol! 

Purse, great Nordstroms haul! AGLs are fantastic.


----------



## Mindi B

I don't think I'd fit in a highchair anymore, but I myself can still be plied with butter.
I am not proud of it, but this is the case.


----------



## pursecrzy

prepster said:


> Wow, that looks great!  You must be so pleased.  Every time I see these great organized pictures I'm inspired to go clean out my dressing room!



Thanks! I am very pleased. Need to finish moving everything in though.



ouija board said:


> Thanks! She was a much better diner back when I could strap her into a high chair and ply her with butter, lol!
> 
> Purse, great Nordstroms haul! AGLs are fantastic.



Thanks OB! My first time trying them. I'm impressed with the quality,


----------



## Cavalier Girl

pursecrzy said:


> I haven't put all the shoes in the closet yet!
> 
> I need to cull some though.



Holy cow, Pursey!  The closet is looking great!  That's some haul!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I had an awakening this morning.  At my age, there's little I need, but I still love shopping for something special and will continue to seek out things of beauty that make me happy, or life more comfortable.  But, I've decided when I have the urge to spend on "stuff," to take a pause and think where that money could best be used.  So, rather than buying something that will give me only momentary pleasure, take the amount I was going to spend and make a donation to charity.  

Ok, so that's my day.  How is everyone???


----------



## Mindi B

Not as good a person as you are, CG.  That is a wonderful decision.


----------



## MSO13

Cavalier Girl said:


> I had an awakening this morning.  At my age, there's little I need, but I still love shopping for something special and will continue to seek out things of beauty that make me happy, or life more comfortable.  But, I've decided when I have the urge to spend on "stuff," to take a pause and think where that money could best be used.  So, rather than buying something that will give me only momentary pleasure, take the amount I was going to spend and make a donation to charity.
> 
> Ok, so that's my day.  How is everyone???



this is lovely CG!  I try to ask myself why I want to buy X and if the reason is anything other than need (which let's face it, it rarely is) I'm trying to check my budget on my phone and evaluate if X is worth the percentage of my budget it will consume. Cashmere bandana=yes, Gucci Pony Hair Zebra stripe mary janes that hurt my feet just trying them on=no

Fortunately DH manages a family charitable fund that we use to give generously to our favorite animal organizations through the year! It's the best legacy his great grandfather could have given us.

I am working on making my life reflect more of what makes me happy which is a luxury in and of itself. I have worked very hard for 7 years on my business and have lost some of the drive to keep working those crazy hours on tasks that drain me emotionally or wear myself out saying yes to every project out of fear of not getting more work. I am learning to not just say no but to actively seek jobs where I only work with clients that I really connect with and on projects that I am excited about. In order to do that I will be moving my studio to a smaller, more affordable space, something that I never thought I would want to do but I find myself really excited about it. It also has freed up brain space that was occupied by worry and I've had a few great new ideas that I'll start working on after the move in the Fall. It's been a very interesting few months for sure.

PS Any new tattoos?


----------



## MSO13

pursecrzy said:


> Thanks! I am very pleased. Need to finish moving everything in though.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks OB! My first time trying them. I'm impressed with the quality,



All the fittings for my closet are sitting in a pile in my living room as we are still not finished with the renovations. There are like 3 more details to finish up before painting and the final sanding of the floors. Your closet peek gives me hope!

I am using my new bathroom though despite not being able to move any of my stuff in to the cabinets, the tub was taunting me "use me after spin class"


----------



## lulilu

Cavalier Girl said:


> I had an awakening this morning.  At my age, there's little I need, but I still love shopping for something special and will continue to seek out things of beauty that make me happy, or life more comfortable.  But, I've decided when I have the urge to spend on "stuff," to take a pause and think where that money could best be used.  So, rather than buying something that will give me only momentary pleasure, take the amount I was going to spend and make a donation to charity.
> 
> Ok, so that's my day.  How is everyone???



CG, you have said what I've been feeling for some time.  I really don't "need" anything much.  You are right, some things are just beautiful.  I have assuaged guilt over extravagances by donating to charity as well.  What I need to do is donate instead of buying.  I am sure we all have causes close to our heart.


----------



## lulilu

Pursey, your closet looks wonderful.  And so does your Nordstrom haul.  I haven't done the sale in a couple of years.  I used to buy things like Uggs for the GDs to put aside for a gift later.  They are growing so fast, though, that GD1 couldn't fit into them a few months later.  Lucky Nordy has a generous exchange policy.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> Not as good a person as you are, CG.  That is a wonderful decision.



Mindi, it's a purely selfish decision, based on what would make me happy.


----------



## pursecrzy

I'm also going through a rethink of what I buy (shoes aside!). My life will be more casual so I won't buy 90cm scarves but will continue to purchase CSGMs. I'll get a Fixation kit and use some of my 90s on that.


----------



## pursecrzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> Mindi, it's a purely selfish decision, based on what would make me happy.



I keep on telling people I'm Marie Kondoing my life. Stuff, people etc. If it doesn't make me happy or give me joy, then it's going.


----------



## Mindi B

I still like being able to buy pretty things from time to time, but I do understand and agree with your thoughts, CG, MrsO and pursey.  I went through a rather unprincipled spending period (for some years, actually, much to DH's dismay) and my ultimate realization was that while stuff and its acquisition is fun, it's ephemeral fun, like an adrenalin high, and it pales in comparison to the cliched-but-true values of family and friends, health, and peace of mind.  I also have realized that no amount of brand-label merchandise can armor me against insecurity and self-doubt.  True confidence HAS to come from within.  Darn it.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

MrsO, no new tattoos, but I'm considering adding to the one I have.


----------



## MSO13

Cavalier Girl said:


> MrsO, no new tattoos, but I'm considering adding to the one I have.



I will be getting my old cat Jack's paw print in the late Fall, he passed at the end of June at the ripe old age of 22. I got his sister's print a few years ago when she passed. 

I also went with a friend to her appointment with a long time tattooer friend of ours and started to get the bug to work on something with him, something that incorporates all sorts of things I love-cats, flowers, art, history. I'm just starting to gather inspiration as it will be a larger piece I think. The best part about having known all these guys since we were teenagers is that they've been tattooing for 20-30 years and are excellent at what they do now. It makes up for some of the terrible scribbles we all got when they were learning and we didn't know better!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

That's exciting, MrsO!  Let us know as the design progresses.  Love the idea of paw prints!  Hmm, I'm liking the idea of paw prints around my other wrist.


----------



## mistikat

I love the idea of the paw print tattoo. We lost our 15 year old Havanese in May and he was my first dog; that would have been a cool thing to do. The happy news is we are waiting to hear if we are going to be allowed to move forward with a rescue of two Havanese/miniature poodle mixes, a brother and sister. We hadn't planned on two, but they were raised together and we thought it would be cruel to separate them. The paperwork for this is more intensive than our last mortgage renewal! We've tried to adopt from shelters several times previously and some of the people we encountered were .... interesting. None of those panned out but we are more hopeful this time!


----------



## Mindi B

I completely understand the rescue experiences you describe, mistikat.  Lots of well-intentioned (I assume) fanatics operating rescues who may be wonderful with their animals but are less so with people and business-related issues.  Also, one of the applications I filled out was about 7 pages long and asked for several "essays" on my theories of dog training and development.  I admire their thoroughness, I guess.
Anyhow, fingers crossed for you.  How TERRIFIC to try to keep brother and sister together!  Like lulilu's Phil and Lil!
I, too, wish I'd thought of the paw print tattoo.  What a lovely idea.  But we did sprinkle Miss O's ashes in the base of the stair leading to our new patio, so she is in her beloved backyard now.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi - that's so touching!


----------



## MSO13

mistikat said:


> I love the idea of the paw print tattoo. We lost our 15 year old Havanese in May and he was my first dog; that would have been a cool thing to do. The happy news is we are waiting to hear if we are going to be allowed to move forward with a rescue of two Havanese/miniature poodle mixes, a brother and sister. We hadn't planned on two, but they were raised together and we thought it would be cruel to separate them. The paperwork for this is more intensive than our last mortgage renewal! We've tried to adopt from shelters several times previously and some of the people we encountered were .... interesting. None of those panned out but we are more hopeful this time!



so sorry about your dog Mistikat!  I think it's wonderful that you're taking the siblings and I feel you on the process of adopting.

I used to manage weekend adoption events for a local rescue as pop ups in pet supply stores and it's a mostly volunteer staff of people who, well... let's just say they are a lot better at dealing with animals than humans. The interactions used to really irritate hopeful adopters. I had a background in retail so I had to train a bunch of friendly faces to screen adopters without scaring people away or putting them through an interrogation.

I had planned the paw print when my first cat got sick and the vet took care of making several sets of prints for me. She and Jack were my long time companions and when I was single they each used to hold my hands or put their paws on my wrists when I was sleeping so I got them done on their "sides" my girl is on the inside of my left wrist so Jack will get the right. They are easily covered by my watch and bracelets for times when I prefer to be covered up.

DH now would like me to memorialize all our cats past and present but I'm afraid I don't have the real estate for a dozen paw prints, that's why I'd like to get a large tattoo with several cats depicted in it that resemble our current and former brood. Mind you, DH has NO tattoos so easy for him to say "get covered in cat portraits". I could end up looking like one of the airbrush "art" tee shirts from the shore with angel cats!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Misti, I'm so sorry about your pup.  Keeping my fingers crossed for the bonded pair you're trying to adopt.  They'll be lucky to have you!  When DH and I were doing rescue, we had a Cavalier released to us along with Cavalier/Bichon mix.  That was 10 years ago, and they're still with me.  After 2 months of trying to find them a home together, we decided they were meant to be ours.

Rescue gets a bad rap for being selective, but it's a huge responsibility.  My goal was to not have them bounce around.  And yes, people were often ticked off about not being selected for a particular dog, but that's all part of the process of making the best match possible for the dog.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

MrsO, your DH has NO tattoos???  

My issue isn't having enough "real estate," it's having real estate that doesn't already look like a road map!


----------



## Mindi B

I of course agree that selectivity is essential for rescue organizations, CG.  I don't mean to malign these folks.  They do difficult, un- or underpaid work--and it is in the service of critters, so they are on the side of the angels.  I do believe some level of attempted professionalism is desirable, since the goal is to make people want to adopt rescues, and too many broken promises, unanswered e-mails, and hostile interrogations can be discouraging.  I found the two women I worked with on Mabel's adoption to be wonderful.  Cindy, Mabel's human foster mom, was knowledgeable, detail-oriented, and tremendously kind.


----------



## mistikat

Thanks, all, for the kind wishes about our dog. I do understand that they must be selective. The application process is fine with me and we want to be happy with the dog as well as having the dog be comfortable with us. But the first two rescues we dealt with were kind of dodgy about the entire process. One insisted I call them, clearly hadn't read the info we sent and declared the dog would not get along with our (deceased) Havanese. When I directed back to our written application which had stated that they immediately said, without asking about our surviving dog's temperament (he's a Wheaten) that, "Oh no, this dog won't get along with him. either." This after the description had gushed about how amazing the rescue dog was in terms of getting along with people and all manner of other critters. The call lasted less than 90 seconds. It was just weird. The second had the dog still listed for adoption, said "email us/fill out our form" and when four days passed with no reply, I called. They said we should have phoned because they don't check their email, and that the dog was no longer available. But I have a good feeling about this one. I will post pics if it turns out we are approved - they are super cute little buddies!

@pursecrzy, your closet looks amazing!!! Just don't fall prey to what we in jewelry collecting circles call set completion syndrome. Which is getting a brooch and earrings and needing the matching necklace to go with it. In the case of accessories, it could mean filling up every empty space!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Keeping my fingers crossed for you, Misti!


----------



## dharma

Good luck on the pooches, @mistikat ! Our rescue girls are sisters, left in a cage together with Mom for two years before we adopted them  We couldn't bear to separate them either, so took both. We got weird backlash from a whippet rescue member that we consulted about training our unsocialized dogs when I told them this.  The woman on the phone scolded me, and said adopting both was detrimental and they would never trust ME because they would only ever bond with each other.  It was so upsetting.  But she was dead wrong. They adore our family, have bonded with me to the point where they would live in my pockets if they could, and have made great strides with all humans in our life.  I agree that most rescue workers want to do best for the animals but there are some out there that take it too far.


----------



## mistikat

Thanks, @Cavalier Girl and @dharma. I really hope this one works out. The dogs are so sweet looking and the stated issues seem minor - a bit of separation anxiety probably due to being moved from their home to foster care, and the occasional accident in the house. Though the foster family has been working on that and they are making good progress. I'm (selfishly) hoping there aren't a lot of people out there willing to take them both because they are giving priority to applicants who are willing to do that.


----------



## lulilu

That is so terrific, Misti!  I initially applied for Phillip, but when I found out about Lillian, there was no question that we wanted her too.  They are inseparable -- but like Dharma's pups, have bonded to us and follow me everywhere.  I think the transition was easier for them as they had each other.  Compared with other rescues, they were very easy to deal with.  
So many great pet owners here!


----------



## prepster

ouija board said:


> Thanks! She was a much better diner back when I could strap her into a high chair and ply her with butter, lol!
> 
> Purse, great Nordstroms haul! AGLs are fantastic.



I'm a lot better behaved when I'm plied with butter too.    Maybe it's why I'm always so happy when I'm in France.


----------



## mistikat

Welp, this rescue is turning into a carbon copy of the others with whom we've dealt. Submitted their application yesterday morning, and last night I noticed both dogs were marked adoption pending. I hadn't had a reply to our application and emailed asking if this was in relation to our interest or if it regarded another family's. Their reply was along the lines that they had numerous enquiries, if we were shortlisted we would find out eventually, don't call us, we'll call you.

While it's great for these animals that so many people want them, a tiny bit of professionalism and courtesy would go a long way. I'm done with rescue organizations and shelters. I understand the need for vetting potential owners, but they are all too frustrating and difficult to deal with.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, mistikat, I do know the feeling, and I am sorry.  Why you are made to feel in the wrong when you are trying to do right bewilders me.


----------



## mistikat

I just wish they were more considerate and timely in their responses. The tone is always cold and they don't respond to enquiries until you ask several times. By which time, the dogs appear to have been spoken for. We would love to get a puppy but with no one home during the day, that's a non-starter.


----------



## MSO13

I'm sorry Mistikat! I know the feeling. Can I suggest the local SPCA or in my city our Animal Control has the largest adoption center with lots of available animals. They are usually much more motivated to find homes as they need the space. Unfortunately with smaller rescues and fosters, they become attached and less motivated to find homes. That's the main reason DH is not allowed to foster anymore and how we ended up with a "clowder" of cats!


----------



## MSO13

May I share some positive renovation news? Out of the 5 items left on the list, 2 are now done. These repairs were needed after our jerk of a plumber did a disappearing act and we needed to replace a floor tile he damaged. Today the tile guy is finishing the fix and our contractor just needs one day to wrap up the trim and put the flooring down in the closets which he says he can do next week! Painting can commence as soon as that's done and then the final floor sanding and finish. DH is now on a tear to get it finished, it's been close to a year mostly due to the previous plumber only working during certain moon phases and my MIL is scheduled for a visit in September and I'd like to move out of the guest suite we've been in for 5 years so I have a good place to hide 

I really do hope it's wrapped up, I'd love to start on my yard and garden in the Fall and can only deal with one big mess at home at a time.


----------



## Mindi B

Fingers crossed that all the final tasks fall smoothly into place, MrsO!


----------



## mistikat

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm sorry Mistikat! I know the feeling. Can I suggest the local SPCA or in my city our Animal Control has the largest adoption center with lots of available animals. They are usually much more motivated to find homes as they need the space. Unfortunately with smaller rescues and fosters, they become attached and less motivated to find homes. That's the main reason DH is not allowed to foster anymore and how we ended up with a "clowder" of cats!





MrsOwen3 said:


> May I share some positive renovation news? Out of the 5 items left on the list, 2 are now done. These repairs were needed after our jerk of a plumber did a disappearing act and we needed to replace a floor tile he damaged. Today the tile guy is finishing the fix and our contractor just needs one day to wrap up the trim and put the flooring down in the closets which he says he can do next week! Painting can commence as soon as that's done and then the final floor sanding and finish. DH is now on a tear to get it finished, it's been close to a year mostly due to the previous plumber only working during certain moon phases and my MIL is scheduled for a visit in September and I'd like to move out of the guest suite we've been in for 5 years so I have a good place to hide
> 
> I really do hope it's wrapped up, I'd love to start on my yard and garden in the Fall and can only deal with one big mess at home at a time.



Thanks, MrsO. We've looked at the local Humane Society but it appears it's mostly pit bulls, Rottweilers and other large breeds. We would like a smaller dog and they seem to be the most popular. And congrats on the renovation! Having just experienced the dubious joys of our own, I know how good it feels when the job is finally complete!


----------



## MSO13

mistikat said:


> Thanks, MrsO. We've looked at the local Humane Society but it appears it's mostly pit bulls, Rottweilers and other large breeds. We would like a smaller dog and they seem to be the most popular. And congrats on the renovation! Having just experienced the dubious joys of our own, I know how good it feels when the job is finally complete!



Yes, the little guys come in and out quickly. A friend ended up leaving her name and number with the adoption staff and they alerted her whenever smaller breeds came in. It required a bunch of visits but their adoption process is so simple. 

Thanks about the reno, the tile guy just left feeling very proud of his surgical removal and repair of one plank!


----------



## Mindi B

I was wondering about that, MrsO--If one could leave one's name with staff and ask to be notified if dogs with certain specs become available!  That would be worthwhile; get pre-approved and be ready to strike!


----------



## lulilu

Ah, sorry about the doggies, Misti.  I have had similar experiences as you and Mindi.  There is one rescue that I tried that makes everyone reapply for each dog -- and as you say, no communication until you ask several times only to find out the dog was already adopted.  So frustrating.  I got Phil and Lil from a very small shih tzu rescue (I wasn't really looking, but saw Phil on IG and fell in love) and the only downside (if you can call it that) was having to drive all day to get them.  They approved my application very quickly, were available by phone and the fee was small compared to some I've seen. Emmy was from a small storefront rescue that pulled her from the city shelter.  They were super easy and I left with her the same day after they checked with my vet -- in fact they encouraged an immediate decision.  I have been to both SPCA and the city shelter to look into volunteering and you are right -- mostly big dogs.  I would love a big dog but realize that Emmy, at 30 pounds is about as big as I can handle as I fear my training ability is minimal.
I just want to bring them all home.  I realize now, having had four dogs at once, that I can't have more -- financially and otherwise.  It's amazing how much dog insurance costs and how easily they seem to find reasons not to cover stuff.


----------



## lulilu

Renovations are always exciting when they are done.  I loved sharing Pursey's closet and hope you can share bits and pieces of yours, MrsO.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Misti, NOOOOOOOO!  Those sweet pups missed out on a wonderful home!  Don't give up.  Your pup (or pups) is/are out there waiting for you!


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> I was wondering about that, MrsO--If one could leave one's name with staff and ask to be notified if dogs with certain specs become available!  That would be worthwhile; get pre-approved and be ready to strike!



I think in every shelter there are people who will do that if they can get to know the adopters and you can definitely be pre approved at ours. DH used to pull for a few foster families when we found cats who were on the sick/danger list and once we did the application we could go in and get any cat we needed to out.


----------



## Mindi B

I find one thing true in almost every arena:  The gatekeepers of popular things become convinced that they are somehow special, and abuse their power to bestow said popular thing.  Hermes bags?  Small breed rescue pups?  Entrance to a happening club?  At least some of the SAs, rescuers, bouncers are gonna have an unearned 'tude. 
It makes no sense, but it is human nature.  L'etat, c'est moi.


----------



## mistikat

Cavalier Girl said:


> Misti, NOOOOOOOO!  Those sweet pups missed out on a wonderful home!  Don't give up.  Your pup (or pups) is/are out there waiting for you!



Thanks, CG. We haven't been told no yet. Well, we haven't been told anything. (Did I mention the four page application with three references ... yes, why yes I did.) But I'm not optimistic. I was looking at pics of Havanese puppies and they are so stinking cute. And so much stinking work, which we can't undertake now. Why couldn't I be in a puppy friendly company - he or she could just hang out with me in my office!


----------



## Mindi B

Yes, from deep within Puppy Hell (a cuddly Netherworld, but still) I can testify that puppies are indeed so much stinkin' work.


----------



## lulilu

That's why they're so cute Mindi - to keep your mind off the work you are doing!


----------



## mistikat

lulilu said:


> That's why they're so cute Mindi - to keep your mind off the work you are doing!



Like babies...


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu said:


> That's why they're so cute Mindi - to keep your mind off the work you are doing!


It is. . . mostly. . . successful.  But every now and then, despite the cuteness. . . .
Yesterday, an unusual puppy colon day and/or mom was totally off her game.  Poopapalooza.  Today we're back on course.  But eeeeesh.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> It is. . . mostly. . . successful.  But every now and then, despite the cuteness. . . .
> Yesterday, an unusual puppy colon day and/or mom was totally off her game.  Poopapalooza.  Today we're back on course.  But eeeeesh.



When I was in London with my best friend earlier this year, her 22 year old daughter called me and then called my friend freaking out about "an emergency" ... which made us freak out too, across the ocean. The emergency turned out to be a poopapalooza (only she has two Goldens, so think epic) and needed to know what service she could call to come clean up the rather impressive mess. Thus giving rise to "Who ya gonna call - Poopbusters!" riffs that are going to haunt her pretty much forever. We told her that no indeed, there is no such "service" really and she had to get some rubber gloves and disinfectant and get busy.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  You have reminded me to look on the bright side, misti!  Adorable, compact Mabel produces adorable, compact poos. 
I wonder if a company like "ServiceMasters," who specialize in post-disaster cleanups (fire, flood damage, etc.) would handle a Poop Emergency?    You could present it a la Disney, as a (dangerous) "protein spill."


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  You have reminded me to look on the bright side, misti!  Adorable, compact Mabel produces adorable, compact poos.
> I wonder if a company like "ServiceMasters," who specialize in post-disaster cleanups (fire, flood damage, etc.) would handle a Poop Emergency?    You could present it a la Disney, as a (dangerous) "protein spill."



If it doesn't already exist, I am sure there is a market for it!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I would take puppies over babies any day:  you don't have to buy puppies clothes or put them through college.


----------



## Mindi B

And you can crate puppies without being visited by a welfare organization.


----------



## werner

But if you're nuts like me, you swathe your 10 year old Bichon in pjs each evening, so she's warm and cuddly when she snuggles between DH and me


----------



## Mindi B

Despite my talk of crating, I only use that for the early puppy days.  Our dogs end up under the covers with us, too, werner!


----------



## werner

I remember those days, Mindi. One of our biggest disagreements was the timing of the uncrating process..of course, the baby won - we had no say in the matter!


----------



## pursecrzy

MissP is in her crate when I leave the house. My shoes stay intact that way.


----------



## Mindi B

Same for Mabel, pursey.  For the safety of my home, and for her safety.  Not only is she not discriminating about what she ingests, but she hasn't quite figured out the "down" part of "downstairs."  We need to work on that.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cavalier Girl said:


> I had an awakening this morning.  At my age, there's little I need, but I still love shopping for something special and will continue to seek out things of beauty that make me happy, or life more comfortable.  But, I've decided when I have the urge to spend on "stuff," to take a pause and think where that money could best be used.  So, rather than buying something that will give me only momentary pleasure, take the amount I was going to spend and make a donation to charity.
> 
> Ok, so that's my day.  How is everyone???


I take a circuitous route to charity.   I get clothes, don't use or minimally use the clothes (regardless I take good care of them) and then sooner or later they're almost all donated.


----------



## eagle1002us

MrsOwen3 said:


> so sorry about your dog Mistikat!  I think it's wonderful that you're taking the siblings and I feel you on the process of adopting.
> 
> I used to manage weekend adoption events for a local rescue as pop ups in pet supply stores and it's a mostly volunteer staff of people who, well... let's just say they are a lot better at dealing with animals than humans. The interactions used to really irritate hopeful adopters. I had a background in retail so I had to train a bunch of friendly faces to screen adopters without scaring people away or putting them through an interrogation.
> 
> I had planned the paw print when my first cat got sick and the vet took care of making several sets of prints for me. She and Jack were my long time companions and when I was single they each used to hold my hands or put their paws on my wrists when I was sleeping so I got them done on their "sides" my girl is on the inside of my left wrist so Jack will get the right. They are easily covered by my watch and bracelets for times when I prefer to be covered up.
> 
> DH now would like me to memorialize all our cats past and present but I'm afraid I don't have the real estate for a dozen paw prints, that's why I'd like to get a large tattoo with several cats depicted in it that resemble our current and former brood. Mind you, DH has NO tattoos so easy for him to say "get covered in cat portraits". I could end up looking like one of the airbrush "art" tee shirts from the shore with angel cats!


A custom tee shirt with drawings of all the cats might be interesting . . .


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> And you can crate puppies without being visited by a welfare organization.



Cribs work really well as crates!! And they're legal [emoji1] Of course, they only work until the little buggers start walking and climbing.


----------



## Mindi B

Pet Peeve (#772 of an unknown but very large number):  When a website specifically tells you their shipping times, then fails to meet them, then customer service is snippy to YOU, the customer, when you call to point out, nicely, that they haven't met them.  I get that businesses get busy and people can only work so fast and so on. . . so, how about DON'T PUT UNFULFILLABLE PROMISES ON YOUR WEBSITE!  How about THAT?


----------



## werner

Mindi B said:


> Pet Peeve (#772 of an unknown but very large number):  When a website specifically tells you their shipping times, then fails to meet them, then customer service is snippy to YOU, the customer, when you call to point out, nicely, that they haven't met them.  I get that businesses get busy and people can only work so fast and so on. . . so, how about DON'T PUT UNFULFILLABLE PROMISES ON YOUR WEBSITE!  How about THAT?


----------



## werner

When I encounter below average (yes, it's gotten to that level) customer service, I Google the name of the CEO, find h/h email and write a polite email outlining the issue. Invariably, I get a response and the issue is resolved. In the few cases where I'm unable to find the email, I use LinkedIn to send an InMail, which works as well. I'm just tired of the frustration of dealing with Customer Service...it's become a joke.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Warning, stream of consciousness post ahead. 
Here are some pics from last weekend's trip to NYC and some pretty and new shooz too. I have a thing for low-mid chunky heel shooz, and if they're embellished....

Oh and I got a henna tattoo when I was in NYC. I've received tons of compliments on it.
I also posted my Hermesmatic scarfs in the thread below the sticky. They came out gorgeous.


----------



## pursecrzy

EB, the Rene Caovilla shoes are gorgeous!


----------



## etoupebirkin

pursecrzy said:


> EB, the Rene Caovilla shoes are gorgeous!


I bought those for a black tie that was at the Supreme Court. They are spectacular and comfortable.


----------



## pursecrzy

etoupebirkin said:


> I bought those for a black tie that was at the Supreme Court. They are spectacular and comfortable.



Can't ask for more from a pair of shoes!


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> Warning, stream of consciousness post ahead.
> Here are some pics from last weekend's trip to NYC and some pretty and new shooz too. I have a thing for low-mid chunky heel shooz, and if they're embellished....
> 
> Oh and I got a henna tattoo when I was in NYC. I've received tons of compliments on it.
> I also posted my Hermesmatic scarfs in the thread below the sticky. They came out gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 3787067
> View attachment 3787068
> View attachment 3787069
> View attachment 3787070
> View attachment 3787071
> View attachment 3787072
> View attachment 3787073
> View attachment 3787074
> View attachment 3787075
> View attachment 3787076


eb- love the tattoo, but am even more in awe of the toned muscles apparent in the picture.


----------



## Mindi B

YES, css beat me to it!  Look at those GUNS!


----------



## chaneljewel

Love the shoes, EB.  All of them are unique but will look so good with different outfits!!  NYC is just so much fun!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

The things I do for good ice cream.

IMO the best ice cream in DC is at Union Market at a stall run by the Amish. The brand is called Trickling Springs. Yumaliciously, scrumptious doesn't adequately describe their products. It's makes Talenti and Jeni's seem like cheap grocery store brands in comparison. Since it's run by the Amish, they are only open on Saturdays on the weekends. Weekends are the only times I can get to Union Market.

I had to go to DC to pick up my scarves at the Hermesmatic pop up, so I decided to do a surgical strike at Union Market. There's a great butcher there — can you say BACON! (Hey, I know how to make DH happy.) My last stop was Trickling Springs. I got a big container of "Java and Cookies" as well as "Milk Chocolate". I had the clerk triple bag it, then I ran to my car and drove home (bat out of hell, maybe?!!!).

The G*ds were smiling at me and the ice cream made it home perfectly. I had a bowl last night. It's so worth the effort. As I said before, I dream about this stuff.


----------



## Mindi B

Did somebody say BACON?


----------



## lulilu

^^^^ those ears!!!


----------



## Mindi B

I still feel my photos don't do Mabel justice.  She is such a doll.  The facial fuzz slays me.
And, yes, those ears!
I spent half an hour trying to teach her to walk downstairs.  Favorite toys, treats, me right on the step below--nothing worked.  She will NOT put her head lower than her behind in order to jump down a step.  Mabel may be the first dog in history to back down staircases.  Or she'll just be carried downstairs on demand for her entire life.  Yeah, I can definitely see DH and I doing that, wimps that we are. Sigh.


----------



## lulilu

Maybe she can be taught to ring a little bell for you to come and get her?  (kidding)

I have definitely done the carrying, when Moose got old.  And Rocky too, on walks when he got tired.  But mine are so worried about me being out of their sight, they bounce on down.  They are not as tiny as Miss Mabel though.  Cutie.


----------



## Mindi B

I think Mabel would completely agree with that option, lulilu!  In fairness to her, each step is just about her height.  And definitely higher than her leg length.  So I can see why she feels intimidated.  My poor baby.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Did somebody say BACON?
> 
> View attachment 3787600



OMG, that's the look on my face when someone says Bacon! But not nearly as cute. 

Mindi, I can't blame Mabel if she chooses not to learn to go down stairs. There's something to be said for having a human at your beck and call for transportation. At least, that's what DD tells me! DDog took a long time to learn how to negotiate stairs. Our old house had wooden stairs, and the slippery stairs were not made with an 80 lb Doberman in mind! I can't tell you how many times I had to carry her down when she got stuck midway.


----------



## SuisseMiss

Apologies in advance but is this an appropriate place to introduce myself?! I am going round in circles trying to figure out how to get involved before starting a thread for some Hermes advice!  TIA


----------



## Mindi B

This is absolutely an appropriate place, SuisseMiss!  This thread is mostly for off-topic (that is, non-Hermes) chat, but feel free to join us any time!
Welcome!


----------



## pursecrzy

My stuff is now in my closet. That chair in my bedroom? Completely cleared off! MissP has claimed the chair as her own.


----------



## etoupebirkin

^^^Didn't you clear off that chair just for her?


----------



## pursecrzy

According to her I did


----------



## Cavalier Girl

lulilu said:


> ^^^^ those ears!!!



Those legs!!!


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> The things I do for good ice cream.
> 
> IMO the best ice cream in DC is at Union Market at a stall run by the Amish. The brand is called Trickling Springs. Yumaliciously, scrumptious doesn't adequately describe their products. It's makes Talenti and Jeni's seem like cheap grocery store brands in comparison. Since it's run by the Amish, they are only open on Saturdays on the weekends. Weekends are the only times I can get to Union Market.
> 
> I had to go to DC to pick up my scarves at the Hermesmatic pop up, so I decided to do a surgical strike at Union Market. There's a great butcher there — can you say BACON! (Hey, I know how to make DH happy.) My last stop was Trickling Springs. I got a big container of "Java and Cookies" as well as "Milk Chocolate". I had the clerk triple bag it, then I ran to my car and drove home (bat out of hell, maybe?!!!).
> 
> The G*ds were smiling at me and the ice cream made it home perfectly. I had a bowl last night. It's so worth the effort. As I said before, I dream about this stuff.



Love Trickling Springs, they provide the dairy for one of my friend's hipster ice cream business and they actually make another local brand's product for them as a co packer. They are a great company!  Glad to hear you like their ice cream so much and it made home!


----------



## ouija board

Welcome, SuisseMiss!! 

Purse, of course Miss P claimed the chair! 

EB, the ice cream sounds amazing. Well worth the extra effort!


----------



## Mindi B

Cavalier Girl said:


> Those legs!!!


We call her "stable Mabel" for a reason!   She is one sturdy little gal.


----------



## prepster

SuisseMiss said:


> Apologies in advance but is this an appropriate place to introduce myself?! I am going round in circles trying to figure out how to get involved before starting a thread for some Hermes advice!  TIA



Hi!  Welcome!


----------



## lulilu

SuisseMiss said:


> Apologies in advance but is this an appropriate place to introduce myself?! I am going round in circles trying to figure out how to get involved before starting a thread for some Hermes advice!  TIA



Welcome.  Sometimes you just have to jump in here.  There is a link for starting a post at the right top of the forum page.  If you don't see it, it may be that a brand new member is not entitled to do that.  You might look for a thread related to your issue where you can just post your question?


----------



## chaneljewel

Mabel is absolutely adorable.  She probably won't grow into those ears which makes her even cuter!  Love her!!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, chanel!  And the best thing is, she is a sweet girl.  Still a little puppy-crazy, but a sweet girl.  Although we did have two indoor puddles yesterday.    But it was raining, so I'll give her a pass.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, all bets are off when it's raining.  And even more so if it is teeming like it has been here off and on for a couple of weeks.  I have to push the guys out -- and I have an awning they can stay under.


----------



## ck21

etoupebirkin said:


> I've got a "What is the gracious way to handle a situation" question.  I may be opening up a can of worms, but here goes.
> 
> DH and I did a splurgy weekend in NYC last weekend. We went to "Hamilton." BTW, it was fabulous, by far the best show I've ever seen.
> 
> We also did a pre-theater blow out dinner at a very elegant restaurant, the kind of place that costs $250 per person or more depending upon the wine and alcohol. We were settled and enjoying our wine and shortly thereafter a young couple, a nanny and an infant showed up and were seated directly behind us. The baby gurgled and squawked like normal babies do throughout the entire time they were there.
> 
> Needless to say DH and I were not thrilled. It ruined the ambience a bit. DH and I go out for meals like this maybe once every year or two. We did not say a word. I liked the view from our table and did not want to be moved to another part of the restaurant.
> 
> I understand, accept and embrace the fact that at most restaurants, I'm going to encounter babies, toddlers and children. This restaurant was NOT the Olive Garden. When my kids were young, it would have never occurred to me to bring a baby to a REALLY special occasion/expense account restaurant. In my opinion, parents should not take babies to these types of restaurants, the risk of a meltdown, projectile vomiting, diaper odor etc. is just too great.
> 
> So DH and I kept our mouths shut. We still had a wonderful meal. Could we have handled this differently without being ungracious?



I'm late in responding to this, but it reminded me of the book I've been listening to.  I need to be softer, more empathetic.  The author encourages us to look at every situation in the most generous way.  Maybe this is that kind of case--maybe there is a story you could have made up to shed a different light?  Maybe it sounds crazy, but it's helping me be more forgiving and less bothered, even when I have a right to be upset.


----------



## ck21

One day until Vancouver!  I need vibes for on time flights, good running and lots of fun!


----------



## Mindi B

Racing and travel vibes coming your way, ck!
Also, to stick my big nose in, be careful with the advice in that book.  While compassion is glorious and in too-short supply, there is also a point at which you are being manipulated and abused, and absolutely need to stand up for yourself.  Setting boundaries can be done without savaging the other person, but it is sometimes essential.  There are people out there who are predators and do not deserve a compassionate victim.
I say this as someone who was compassionate for years and now recognizes I was merely enabling my abuser, who will never change.


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Racing and travel vibes coming your way, ck!
> Also, to stick my big nose in, be careful with the advice in that book.  While compassion is glorious and in too-short supply, there is also a point at which you are being manipulated and abused, and absolutely need to stand up for yourself.  Setting boundaries can be done without savaging the other person, but it is sometimes essential.  There are people out there who are predators and do not deserve a compassionate victim.
> I say this as someone who was compassionate for years and now recognizes I was merely enabling my abuser, who will never change.



Very fair, Mindi.  I use the advice as a way of keeping myself from getting upset with others without first considering alternative motives, if you know what I mean.  It's more like deciding people are intentionally out to make me crazy or are just having a very bad day.


----------



## Mindi B

THAT makes perfect sense, ck, and I want to do that more myself.  We never really know what is going on in someone else's life.  Thanks for taking my post in the spirit it was intended.  I just don't want anyone messin' with mah Peeps!


----------



## lulilu

Good advice, both Mindi and Ck!  I think we all need to consider our actions.  Or at least I do.  Before I jump into it.

CK, good luck with the run!


----------



## Mindi B

My capacity to tolerate chaos (let's call it CC) is, I think, congenitally rather small.  I was born of two people with severely underdeveloped CCs, so that is to be expected.  But right now the exterior of the house is being painted (THUMP!  BANG!  SMACK!); we just had a backyard patio project completed and are still talking with the contractor about correcting some collateral damage; I have good old "never met a situation I wouldn't bark at" Henry howling at the painters from the upstairs window and "don't forget I'm not entirely housetrained yet and by the way I will freak the eff out every time you leave my sight" Mabel-puppy beside me on the sofa;  DH is in the city; I have an international package going out today and patio furniture coming soon in a huge freight truck with a driver who will be unwilling to wait while I check the pieces for damage; and my parents' situation two thousand miles away is spiraling into full-blown  "can't go on this way" mode.
That puddle around my feet is chaos overflow.  My socks are wet.


----------



## lulilu

Oooh Mindi!  I am sending you calming thoughts.
My dogs are like Henry.  The only thing I have found to do is to take them into my room, in bed.  And put the air filter on, blinds and windows closed.  It is how we sleep at night and it seems to calm them.  But big, irregular bangs might not be ignored, even then.
Sorry about the parent front too.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, lulilu. I am truly aware that there are many ways in which things could be worse.  I am just a bit  at the moment.  But this too shall pass.
And Henry and Mabel are still ridiculously loveable.


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> My capacity to tolerate chaos (let's call it CC) is, I think, congenitally rather small.  I was born of two people with severely underdeveloped CCs, so that is to be expected.  But right now the exterior of the house is being painted (THUMP!  BANG!  SMACK!); we just had a backyard patio project completed and are still talking with the contractor about correcting some collateral damage; I have good old "never met a situation I wouldn't bark at" Henry howling at the painters from the upstairs window and "don't forget I'm not entirely housetrained yet and by the way I will freak the eff out every time you leave my sight" Mabel-puppy beside me on the sofa;  DH is in the city; I have an international package going out today and patio furniture coming soon in a huge freight truck with a driver who will be unwilling to wait while I check the pieces for damage; and my parents' situation two thousand miles away is spiraling into full-blown  "can't go on this way" mode.
> That puddle around my feet is chaos overflow.  My socks are wet.


Not sure that "liking" this post is the correct way to express sympathy so here is a virtual hug instead. Xo


----------



## Mindi B

dharma:


----------



## pursecrzy

Thinking of you Mindi


----------



## Mindi B

Bill for irrigation system work (necessitated by new patio footprint) just came in--$.  Proposal for series of projects to protect/support large trees on our property arrived--$$.   Painters have uncovered several areas of significant wood rot requiring a carpenter--$$$.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, AND DH is mad at me because I have "chosen" to tackle too many projects at once and my stress is stressing him.
But the tree stuff is seasonally-determined, and the patio/painting is arranged at the beginning of the season and carried out when the vendors fit you into their schedule, and my parents have a rolling crisis calendar predicated on a random number generator, so it's not like I said, "All the plagues of Egypt, descend upon our homestead NOW."
Really, I didn't.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> Bill for irrigation system work (necessitated by new patio footprint) just came in--$.  Proposal for series of projects to protect/support large trees on our property arrived--$$.   Painters have uncovered several areas of significant wood rot requiring a carpenter--$$$.



Mindi, we're living in a parallel universe (minus the parent and DH drama).  I keep wondering what's brought on this hideous karma.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, PHOOEY on that, CG!  Perhaps the Powers That Be will reward us for our patience during this difficult period with a soon-to-be-realized shower of glorious good luck?  Pleeeeeez, Powers That Be?


----------



## lulilu

I am sorry to hear this Mindi and CG -- do things really come/happen in threes?  I had a cluster of biggies in the spring.  Now it's just a steady trickle....
I don't believe either of you deserve bad karma (nor do I believe in karma).  You deserve all good things.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

lulilu said:


> I am sorry to hear this Mindi and CG -- do things really come/happen in threes?  I had a cluster of biggies in the spring.  Now it's just a steady trickle....
> I don't believe either of you deserve bad karma* (nor do I believe in karma).*  You deserve all good things.



Luli, I have to believe in karma.  I don't own enough land to bury the bodies.


----------



## chaneljewel

Hugs to both of you, Mindi and CG.  Tough when nothing seems to be going well. It will all get better.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, chanel.  I know it will, but.
Our AC has broken down.
I wish I were making this stuff up.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi, hang in there


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Seriously, Mindi.  What is going on?  Last night, the AC in my car stopped cooling.  Grrrrrrr


----------



## Mindi B

My ever-helpful DH has the answer, CG.  He sez, "You guys are cursed."  Thanks, Mr. Mindi!  

You know, this is gonna sound maudlin (and believe me, I am always and forever first in line to feel sorry for myself), but I saw the headline for a story about children trying to undergo cancer treatment--in Syria.
THOSE are problems.
So, coping here, coping.


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> Mindi, we're living in a parallel universe (minus the parent and DH drama).  I keep wondering what's brought on this hideous karma.





Mindi B said:


> Well, PHOOEY on that, CG!  Perhaps the Powers That Be will reward us for our patience during this difficult period with a soon-to-be-realized shower of glorious good luck?  Pleeeeeez, Powers That Be?



CG and Mindi- - Thank you to both of you for gathering all the nasty karma floating around out there this past week, things have been relatively quiet here as a result. 

Seriously,  it hurts to read when so much bad stuff happens to good people! Sometimes the pile ons feel overwhelming! Sending VIBES of support and sincere hopes that things smooth out in both your lives.


----------



## Mindi B

Just to avoid being labeled the Eeyore of Chat, may I say that our painters were great--they came today and finished the job.  Our contractor is also a good guy--he came out yesterday to see the areas of wood rot and was very reassuring that these can and will be repaired and I shouldn't freak out.  AND Mabel just asked to go out and went out on her own and peed.  All by her little fuzzy-faced self!  
I am so proud.
So, it's not all bad Chez Mindi.
Oh, and I am pretty sure Mr. Mindi diagnosed the AC issue, so while it's still in need of a fix, at least we think we know what's wrong.  That's something.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Just to avoid being labeled the Eeyore of Chat, may I say that our painters were great--they came today and finished the job.  Our contractor is also a good guy--he came out yesterday to see the areas of wood rot and was very reassuring that these can and will be repaired and I shouldn't freak out.  AND Mabel just asked to go out and went out on her own and peed.  All by her little fuzzy-faced self!
> I am so proud.
> So, it's not all bad Chez Mindi.
> Oh, and I am pretty sure Mr. Mindi diagnosed the AC issue, so while it's still in need of a fix, at least we think we know what's wrong.  That's something.


For Mabel: You go girl!!!!!


----------



## Mindi B

And in the spirit of "How can there be TMI about the beauteous Miss Mabel and her toilet habits?" may I beg to inform the assembly that Miss M has now produced several unsupervised, free-range, outdoor poos, which gives me great hope for the future.


----------



## pursecrzy

Just back from Chicago! Lovely city and stayed in a fab hotel.


----------



## etoupebirkin

eb needs some virtual hugs.

Went to visit my Dad in Florida this weekend. Wrenching only mildly describes my visit. My rocket scientist (literally) Dad is no longer with us, but he is alive. Thankfully he is happy and well cared for, but all he is aware of is the moment.

I flew in on Saturday morning, spent the day with him, then went to my hotel, took a 20-minute rest, then drove back to the facility to take him to dinner. In the 60-90 minutes that elapsed, he forgot that I was visiting, went to the cafeteria and had dinner.

So I said no worries, and went to dinner on my own. To solve this problem, I decided to leave notes for my Dad. Yesterday, I took him to lunch and then for a drive down A1A in West Palm Beach. He really enjoyed this. He can't do much walking. I noticed whenever he takes a step with his walker, he does something that's between a grunt and a pant. I asked him about this and he says he's OK.

I had to buckle him into the seat belt.
Make sure he puts his napkin on his lap.
Make sure he drinks water.
Close the car door for him.
I don't mind doing this stuff at all. I'm just sad that I have to...

When we were having dinner last night he ordered Veal Parmigiana. Two minutes later he told me he was in the mood for Veal.

I'm also REALLY busy at work, so when I was not with my Dad, I was working on a proposal. Though I did see Game of Thrones last night in my room with a double shot of bourbon straight up.

My brother thinks my Dad won't make it another year and I have to agree with him. He's really frail.


----------



## lulilu

So sorry eb.  How hard to witness your dad like that -- dads are the big presence in our lives and this is turning things upside down.  Equally tough that he is so far away.  Hugs.


----------



## ouija board

EB, my heart goes out to you.  A therapeutic dose of bourbon sounds pretty appropriate for the situation! I watched my dad deteriorate physically (thankfully not mentally, not sure I could've handled that) before he passed, and it was very tough to witness. Sending you lots of virtual hugs [emoji173]️


----------



## werner

EB, I my heart goes out to you as well. My Dad lived with me, as he progressed through dementia, over four years during which he had several strokes. While it was a gift to take care of him, seeing him suffer was not. The only relief comes from knowing that he isn't aware of what he doesn't know....so wishing you relief and love


----------



## Mindi B

EB, I am so, so sorry.  This is happening with my mom--the same questions over and over, forgetting events just moments past.  Wrenching is the word.  Also heartbreaking.  It is a blessing that your dad seems happy and is being well taken care of.  This is the best situation that can be achieved.  (werner, I don't know how you did it.  You are an angel to have given your father care in his final years and have seen this as a gift.)
Clearly many of us in Chat are in the age group that has had to deal with the issue of aging parents.  EB, we are all giving you that virtual hug.


----------



## pursecrzy

EB, I'm so sorry to hear that


----------



## etoupebirkin

Werner,
You have my sincerest admiration for how you took care of your Dad. I'm not sure I could do that.

My Mom became seriously ill and passed away in 2003. She had Alzheimer's and eventually did not recognize me. That was one of the most painful moments in my life. I am hoping that Dad recognizes me and my brothers till the end. 

So, I am truly grateful for all your kind words of support.

My brothers are making plans to see Dad sooner rather than later.


----------



## dharma

Eb, I'm very sorry to hear what you and your family is going through. Sending you lots of good thoughts and wishing you strength xo


----------



## dharma

Mindi, you are so right, this period where our parents are aging is very difficult and a lot of us are going through it. I was visiting mine this weekend, my Mother is not doing well at all and it is so hard to try to take it by the horns and help when I live two states away. My Dad thankfully is very strong but they divorced late in life and live on the opposite ends of town and refuse to speak to one another.  You can imagine.
(This is why look forward to Mabel stories!!)


----------



## etoupebirkin

dharma said:


> Mindi, you are so right, this period where our parents are aging is very difficult and a lot of us are going through it. I was visiting mine this weekend, my Mother is not doing well at all and it is so hard to try to take it by the horns and help when I live two states away. My Dad thankfully is very strong but they divorced late in life and live on the opposite ends of town and refuse to speak to one another.  You can imagine.
> (This is why look forward to Mabel stories!!)


Dharma,
You have my sympathies as well. (((Hugs)))


----------



## chaneljewel

dharma said:


> Mindi, you are so right, this period where our parents are aging is very difficult and a lot of us are going through it. I was visiting mine this weekend, my Mother is not doing well at all and it is so hard to try to take it by the horns and help when I live two states away. My Dad thankfully is very strong but they divorced late in life and live on the opposite ends of town and refuse to speak to one another.  You can imagine.
> (This is why look forward to Mabel stories!!)


I know that must be so hard, dharma.  I'm sure you feel stuck in the middle between your parents.


----------



## chaneljewel

Oh my eb.  You're really going through a lot with your dad. I always felt like I became the parent to my mom in the final few years.  I missed my mom and our mother/daughter chats so much. I wanted to be the kid again when I was with her but it wasn't possible. Hugs to you, Mindi, dharma, and any other tpfer who's going through this traumatic period with parents.  It's just so hard and painful both mentally and physically.


----------



## Mindi B

dharma, I know what you mean.  Both of my parents are failing in different ways, and they don't get along AT ALL but are in a dysfunctional marriage that is not, at this point, going to change.  And they live 2000 miles away.
They won't take any advice from me, even though they keep telling me that things aren't going well.  So I literally don't know what to do--or, more precisely, what I _can_ do.  The only thing they seem to want from me is that I keep them going emotionally in between crises by being therapist/confessor/cheerleader.  No actual functional suggestions will be acted on, and if I set something up FOR them (housecleaning service, doctors' appointments, etc.) they won't follow through.  If one more well-meaning person tells me to use "tough love" my head will explode.
I'm really tired.


----------



## lulilu

Hugs all around.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> dharma, I know what you mean.  Both of my parents are failing in different ways, and they don't get along AT ALL but are in a dysfunctional marriage that is not, at this point, going to change.  And they live 2000 miles away.
> They won't take any advice from me, even though they keep telling me that things aren't going well.  So I literally don't know what to do--or, more precisely, what I _can_ do.  The only thing they seem to want from me is that I keep them going emotionally in between crises by being therapist/confessor/cheerleader.  No actual functional suggestions will be acted on, and if I set something up FOR them (housecleaning service, doctors' appointments, etc.) they won't follow up.  If one more well-meaning person tells me to use "tough love" my head will explode.
> I'm really tired.



I have noticed that my "being helpful" by giving my parents suggestions about things they should do or not do also falls on deaf ears.  It stresses me out, accomplishes nothing, and in small ways erodes my relationship with them over time because they resent my well-meaning advice and I resent being put in a position to have to worry about them when they do things that I think are dumb, or don't do things they "should." 

After a recent circumstance, I googled something like, "difficulty with aging parents," and you can imagine the bazillions of results.  I resolved at that moment that I am not going to head down this well-travelled road of nagging-fretting-resistance-resentment that I have started down, and so many others experience.  I don't know what the answer is, but I just cannot accept that this is the pattern that absolutely must be played out. 

Maybe changing it has something to do with (and I am only guessing at possibilities at this point) with several changes in thinking.  Something like humility and not automatically thinking I know what is best for them, setting some boundaries, stepping back a little mentally, not feeling as if I must personally solve everything, and accepting the reality that some things can't be solved, just accepted.  There is no way to prevent decline and dying, and that is something else I think in some ways I've felt that if I'm just "good enough" or if I can get them to do the "right" things, that I can do.  What I am thinking a lot about now is (crazy as it sounds for a total Type A) just relaxing and instead of fixing things, just gracefully trying to enjoy my last years with them.


----------



## prepster

chaneljewel said:


> Oh my eb.  You're really going through a lot with your dad. I always felt like I became the parent to my mom in the final few years.  I missed my mom and our mother/daughter chats so much. I wanted to be the kid again when I was with her but it wasn't possible. Hugs to you, Mindi, dharma, and any other tpfer who's going through this traumatic period with parents.  It's just so hard and painful both mentally and physically.



I can relate to that, and I suspect it is an error in my thinking that has made this harder than it needs to be.  What I am trying to do--the place I am attempting to get to mentally--is one where I am not assuming the parent role or the child role but treating them like adults, and me being an adult who accepts them and the circumstances the way they are.


----------



## Mindi B

Your thoughts are wise and deep, prepster.  I am working on the boundaries thing and have been for some time.  My specific situation is that I have always been, in some ways, a parent to my parents (the so-called "parentified child") and my parents expect/need me to fill a very specific emotional role for them.  My "job" is to clean up the messes (practical and emotional) that result from careless or foolish life decisions, but I have zero power to alter those decisions.  My current goal is, as you say, accepting that this is the way things are.  But if I decline to clean up as demanded, I am seen as a bad daughter.  And if I agree to clean up as demanded, I am further supporting and enabling bad decisions, as well as spending financial and psychic capital that I will need for the next real crisis.  There really isn't an option that is going to make me feel okay about this, so I am trying to feel okay about not feeling okay.


----------



## lulilu

I think there is a vast continuum of parental conduct/need.  I have adult children and they sometimes makes unwanted suggestions or comments, and it makes me mad and makes me feel older than I am.  I have to take a step back and understand it is coming from a loving place.  It is a difficult dance relating to adult children -- we have to step away from giving them unwanted advice as well, again coming from a loving place.

On the other hand, aging parents present a different set of circumstances, as do parents (like Mindi's) who seek or demand intervention from their adult children.  I don't look forward to needing my kids' help in those ways, but I hope they are around, willing to give it too.

Edited to add:  I just reread my last comment and need to elaborate.  Mindi, I am not suggesting in any way that you need to step in every time your parents have another crisis.  I was referring to a different type of "need" such as legitimate nursing care etc., rather than the never-ending cycle of crises that cause upset but are never really addressed so that they don't recur.  While not old, my siblings exhibit this conduct and it's emotionally exhausting and draining.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Your thoughts are wise and deep, prepster.  I am working on the boundaries thing and have been for some time.  My specific situation is that I have always been, in some ways, a parent to my parents (the so-called "parentified child") and my parents expect/need me to fill a very specific emotional role for them.  My "job" is to clean up the messes (practical and emotional) that result from careless or foolish life decisions, but I have zero power to alter those decisions.  My current goal is, as you say, accepting that this is the way things are.  But if I decline to clean up as demanded, I am seen as a bad daughter.  And if I agree to clean up as demanded, I am further supporting and enabling bad decisions, as well as spending financial and psychic capital that I will need for the next real crisis.  There really isn't an option that is going to make me feel okay about this, so I am trying to feel okay about not feeling okay.



I totally get that.  My situation is a little different, but it is fascinating how many of us feel we have a role we must play, or step into the role that others expect us to play.  I'm noticing that it is actually quite a lot harder to have the mental discipline to choose a different, fresh and uncluttered mind/life/habits.  Sometimes even a crappy role is easier because it's familiar.

I'm reaching the point though where I'm weary of the mental sloppiness of living like that.  Maybe now I am more aware of my own advancing years, and the shortness of my own days, that the thought of wasting the next however-many years stumbling around and playing some ill-fitting part almost makes me panic.  Like the thought of wearing shoes two sizes too tight for the next 40 years.  It is taking a LOT of mental adjusting, but my intention going forward is not allowing myself excuses for gunked-up ego-based thinking.  Yesterday is history and nothing anchors me to it except my crazy ego and its sort of mental laziness.  Changing my mind today is possible.


----------



## Mindi B

I think your goals are admirable, prepster.  I guess I would argue that more than personal ego ties us to our history: We are molded by many forces, and our ability to shrug off some of those formative variables is not absolute--but it is certainly greater than most people believe, and change begins with awareness.


----------



## prepster

So true.  

Gads, one thing that has certainly become crystal clear is needing to plan.  Being healthy, long-term care insurance, savings,  decisions about designing the house to be accessible and low maintenance at different ages and different mobility levels.  I think some things can really make aging a lot less stressful.  DH thinks he's going to live forever and never age, so it's a little hard to get him on board.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> I think your goals are admirable, prepster.  I guess I would argue that more than personal ego ties us to our history: We are molded by many forces, and our ability to shrug off some of those formative variables is not absolute--but it is certainly greater than most people believe, and change begins with awareness.



I also think I have a tendency to define myself in much more narrow terms than the universe (God, the force, what-have-you) intended for me.   I remember reading an interview with Oprah in which she said that what always impresses her is that "what God intended for you goes far beyond anything you can imagine."  That the whole point of being alive is to evolve into the complete person we're intended to be.  A book I read recently said that when I step in to "save" someone when they are able to help themselves, I'm stepping in the way of their development and growth.  So I've been thinking about that too lately.  Just because my parents are getting older, doesn't mean that they are not still developing and learning and "becoming."  Mostly though, I just don't want to feel resentful toward them.  I want to feel happy, sane and peaceful around them, and enjoy the years I have left with them, so I need to find a way to allow that to happen.


----------



## Mindi B

ITA, prepster.  And if you figure that out, please bottle it and I will be first in line to purchase a case!


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> ITA, prepster.  And if you figure that out, please bottle it and I will be first in line to purchase a case!



Lol!  I'd be as rich as Oprah!  Google turned up 8, 900,000 sites about "troubles with aging parents."   Can you believe?  At least we know we're all in this together!   

In all seriousness though, I have to figure it out.  I have no choice.   I'll do whatever I have to do, or probably more accurately, make whatever mental shift I need to make to create a positive experience of this, because I'm not willing to accept the alternative.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

I may be out-of-place in this conversation but I recently read the non-fiction book "Being Mortal" by Atul Gawande, a surgeon, who has done a lot of research on the options elderly people have in America. It also includes a historical perspective, and talks about how as a society we don't venerate the young, we don't venerate the elderly, we venerate _independence_. I recommend it, it was well-written and helped me understand what is important to people towards the end of their lives. It may help anyone with aging parents understand them better and guide decision-making.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, BalenciagaKitte!  Your recommendation isn't in the least out of place; it's appreciated!


----------



## lulilu

Yes, thank you BalenciagaKitte!  We love book recommendations.


----------



## gracekelly

Just popping in to say that I suppose we all have had to deal with some type of parent issue.  No two are the same and how siblings help or don't is different  as well.  My mom wanted to stay in her condo and refused all thoughts of leaving for a retirement hotel back when she was still more active.  Sadly, all her friends either died or moved away so even though she got her wish of staying in her home, it was rather lonely at the end.  Dealing with it all myself from  3k miles away was no fun, but I managed it.  Unfortunately my only sibling left, who lived closer, did nothing.  It was a very difficult period for me on a lot of levels, but I knew that eventually it would end and be sorted out.  This too shall pass became my mantra.  The trick is to realize that you can control certain things and some you can not and and don't drive yourself crazy with the things you can not.


----------



## pursecrzy

prepster said:


> So true.
> 
> Gads, one thing that has certainly become crystal clear is needing to plan.  Being healthy, long-term care insurance, savings,  decisions about designing the house to be accessible and low maintenance at different ages and different mobility levels.  I think some things can really make aging a lot less stressful.  DH thinks he's going to live forever and never age, so it's a little hard to get him on board.



I'm currently dealing with an estate and between that and estates I deal with at work, I'm trying to make sure when my time comes a loooong time in the future, my executor will need to do as little as possible.  Decluttering the house, keeping important documents in one place etc.


----------



## prepster

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I may be out-of-place in this conversation but I recently read the non-fiction book "Being Mortal" by Atul Gawande, a surgeon, who has done a lot of research on the options elderly people have in America. It also includes a historical perspective, and talks about how as a society we don't venerate the young, we don't venerate the elderly, we venerate _independence_. I recommend it, it was well-written and helped me understand what is important to people towards the end of their lives. It may help anyone with aging parents understand them better and guide decision-making.



That is a great recommendation!  I read that book, and you're right, it was very helpful and illuminating!    There was a quote that I liked where he says that even those who are elderly need to "keep shaping the story of their life in the world.”

One thing that we are starting to see is a demand for houses that are multi-generational (that function well for children, adults and the elderly) and also work for people with various handicaps.  Countertops and vanities at various heights, integrated step stools, pullout drawers for appliances and dishes, more first-floor living suites, integrated grab-bars in bathrooms and showers that don't look institutional, and roll-in showers without a ledge, step in tubs that don't look like they belong in a nursing home, etc.  I often think, well, duh!   Imagine that, designing houses for real people to live in for a lifetime.

If a person is reasonably healthy, and can function well in their house, with all of the delivery services today, from meals to groceries, medications and laundry/drycleaning, it's possible to stay at home longer.  But again, that is something that one pretty much has to plan for when one is younger.  By the time you need it, it's very hard to do.


----------



## prepster

pursecrzy said:


> I'm currently dealing with an estate and between that and estates I deal with at work, I'm trying to make sure when my time comes a loooong time in the future, my executor will need to do as little as possible.  Decluttering the house, keeping important documents in one place etc.



We've helped several friends tackle their parent's houses (that have been quite bad) and it had the same effect on me.   Lol! DH thinks I'm nuts, because he thinks once we're gone, who cares?  But I don't want someone's last memory or thought of us to be "Eeew, yuck!"    So I have that in mind when I'm going through things, just trying to make things nice and organized.  Plus then we get to enjoy it too.


----------



## Mindi B

There are innumerable at-home services now!  Which is great--except the parents in question have to be willing and able to utilize the services.  My father isn't interested and my mother doesn't feel capable of "deciding" when and how to use these options.  So, phooey.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> There are innumerable at-home services now!  Which is great--except the parents in question have to be willing and able to utilize the services.  My father isn't interested and my mother doesn't feel capable of "deciding" when and how to use these options.  So, phooey.



Aargh!  That's one of the things I'm dealing with too--getting them to use the services that are available.  For example, instead of calling an electrician, my dad decided it would be a good idea to get on a 14 ft. ladder and re-hang the light fixture on the front porch because my mother thought it was (no kidding) 6 inches too high.  DH's parents could have stayed in their house but couldn't imagine hiring a lawn service (because "it isn't what we've always done in the past") so they had to move to a place where there is no lawn.  It makes no sense to me.  It seems like the hardest thing for humans to change is their mind.


----------



## Mindi B

Yup.


----------



## prepster

And when I had a fit about him changing the light, he got very offended and hurt, and basically told me to mind my own business.  So I said to DH, "what am I supposed to do, just let him kill himself changing the light?!" And he said, "Yes.  That's exactly what you do.  It's their life, and as much as it makes you crazy, they are still adults and they still get to choose.  If they die living the way they choose, then that's the way it is.  We all have to go sometime."  He's the one who suggested that I think I can prolong their life by making them do what I want them to do.  But then he said, "what if one of our kids came over and started telling us what to do with the house or with our life or living arrangements?  How would you feel about that?  Can you imagine ever appreciating that or doing what they tell us to do?"  So I get his point.  I just wish I could be as relaxed about it as he is.  But I'm getting there...


----------



## scarf1

prepster said:


> Aargh!  That's one of the things I'm dealing with too--getting them to use the services that are available.  For example, instead of calling an electrician, my dad decided it would be a good idea to get on a 14 ft. ladder and re-hang the light fixture on the front porch because my mother thought it was (no kidding) 6 inches too high.  DH's parents could have stayed in their house but couldn't imagine hiring a lawn service (because "it isn't what we've always done in the past") so they had to move to a place where there is no lawn.  It makes no sense to me.  It seems like the hardest thing for humans to change is their mind.


Have been going through something similar with 95year old MIL. An additional complication is that she lives in a small town, so not as many services available as in the metro areas. SIL and MIL who live in same town, just moved her to a retirement "apartment" with 3 meals a day. she was so resistant even though it is a much better and safer environment for her. It's early days, and we have had melodrama, but fingers crossed, things will work out!
And it has made me want to clean out stuff too!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> dharma, I know what you mean.  Both of my parents are failing in different ways, and they don't get along AT ALL but are in a dysfunctional marriage that is not, at this point, going to change.  And they live 2000 miles away.
> They won't take any advice from me, even though they keep telling me that things aren't going well.  So I literally don't know what to do--or, more precisely, what I _can_ do.  The only thing they seem to want from me is that I keep them going emotionally in between crises by being therapist/confessor/cheerleader.  No actual functional suggestions will be acted on, and if I set something up FOR them (housecleaning service, doctors' appointments, etc.) they won't follow through.  If one more well-meaning person tells me to use "tough love" my head will explode.
> I'm really tired.





prepster said:


> I have noticed that my "being helpful" by giving my parents suggestions about things they should do or not do also falls on deaf ears.  It stresses me out, accomplishes nothing, and in small ways erodes my relationship with them over time because they resent my well-meaning advice and I resent being put in a position to have to worry about them when they do things that I think are dumb, or don't do things they "should."
> 
> After a recent circumstance, I googled something like, "difficulty with aging parents," and you can imagine the bazillions of results.  I resolved at that moment that I am not going to head down this well-travelled road of nagging-fretting-resistance-resentment that I have started down, and so many others experience.  I don't know what the answer is, but I just cannot accept that this is the pattern that absolutely must be played out.
> 
> Maybe changing it has something to do with (and I am only guessing at possibilities at this point) with several changes in thinking.  Something like humility and not automatically thinking I know what is best for them, setting some boundaries, stepping back a little mentally, not feeling as if I must personally solve everything, and accepting the reality that some things can't be solved, just accepted.  There is no way to prevent decline and dying, and that is something else I think in some ways I've felt that if I'm just "good enough" or if I can get them to do the "right" things, that I can do.  What I am thinking a lot about now is (crazy as it sounds for a total Type A) just relaxing and instead of fixing things, just gracefully trying to enjoy my last years with them.


My parents are the same! They wouldn't listen to anything I say and they have been like that for years! It used to make me very angry but I was told by a therapist that it is NOT my job to fix their problems. Especially whatever issues between themselves. The only thing I can do is to be there for them when they needed a shoulder to cry on.


----------



## Mindi B

Now picture the same scenario, prepster, except your mother calls you in tears because your dad insisted on climbing that ladder.  And your dad tells you he didn't really want to climb the ladder except there is no one he can trust to do this sort of thing and your mom isn't helping him and he's angry about that.  And they both tell you how unhappy they are that these events continue to occur and are arguing and losing sleep over it.
That is my situation.  If my parents want to make short-sighted, risky, foolish decisions, they have every right to do so, and I am fully capable of keeping my disapproval and concern to myself.  But I am expected to sympathize, encourage, calm, explain, and tidy up after every disaster or near disaster, and when (God forbid) my father or mother do, in fact, fall off of their own metaphorical ladders, the entirety of the consequences will be mine to address.
This is the part I am not handling well.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, you are truly in a no-win situation.  You have to try to protect yourself/your feelings as best you can.  Having a sister who calls and unloads her problems on me, then never calls back when she's feeling fine, I can sympathize.  I now try not to get as invested in her issues but it's hard.  While not an only child, my dad died when I was a very young adult and my mother and siblings decided I would "take his place" as it were.  I did it for too long.


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks, lulilu.  As Tolstoy said, "Happy families are all alike; every unhappy family is unhappy in its own way."  But it sounds like our families had some similarities!


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> Now picture the same scenario, prepster, except your mother calls you in tears because your dad insisted on climbing that ladder.  And your dad tells you he didn't really want to climb the ladder except there is no one he can trust to do this sort of thing and your mom isn't helping him and he's angry about that.  And they both tell you how unhappy they are that these events continue to occur and are arguing and losing sleep over it.
> That is my situation.  If my parents want to make short-sighted, risky, foolish decisions, they have every right to do so, and I am fully capable of keeping my disapproval and concern to myself.  But I am expected to sympathize, encourage, calm, explain, and tidy up after every disaster or near disaster, and when (God forbid) my father or mother do, in fact, fall off of their own metaphorical ladders, the entirety of the consequences will be mine to address.
> This is the part I am not handling well.


This reminds me of little children who stumble.  The parent has to allow the child to pick himself up and not step in.  Perhaps dealing with parents at this stage is quite similar.  You can't force them to do things even when it is in their best interest.  Believe me, I have been there.  Until a parent reaches the point where they are really incapable and you have to take legal steps to keep them from harming themselves, there isn't much you can do.  

Totally in agreement with all comments about divesting your life of all the stuff.  Plus, you need to do it when you are physically capable of doing it.  My SIL tol me that years ago.  My problem is that I now have all of my mother's stuff!  I haven't even unpacked 90% of it after 2 years.  I don't know what I am going to do with it.


----------



## Mindi B

We need a moment of frivolity.
I really like moto "biker" style leather jackets, and own a number of them.
I do not own a "hog."
Is this wrong?
Discuss.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> We need a moment of frivolity.
> I really like moto "biker" style leather jackets, and own a number of them.
> I do not own a "hog."
> Is this wrong?
> Discuss.


H*ll no it is not wrong!  I love the biker look and that is why I have a Medor watch lol!    I have a couple of spikey bracelets  too and I wore one yesterday and my DH is now calling it my Game of Thrones bracelet  I have it in yellow gold and rose gold from CC Skye.  And, you will never find me on a cycle!


----------



## Mindi B

YES, gk!  LOVE that bracelet.  Maybe I should get fuzzy Mabel a spiky collar.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> We need a moment of frivolity.
> I really like moto "biker" style leather jackets, and own a number of them.
> I do not own a "hog."
> Is this wrong?
> Discuss.



If you had to own a bike to wear the jacket, Balenciaga and Rick Owens would be in big trouble! 

Wear what you like! Besides, you can never tell who might have a heavy bike with ape hangers and leather chaps in their garage...My dad dresses like he just got off a boat but he rode Japanese racing/sport bikes for most of my life. It's more fun to keep people guessing. 

Sadly I cannot do an asymmetric zip moto jacket due to my chest size but I like the sport style center zip jackets with the neckband instead of a lapel color.


----------



## MSO13

Sorry for everyone having parent troubles, my dad and I had a very uncomfortable series of talks a few years ago and I have a file of various plans to implement when the inevitable happens-it's basically the worst choose your own adventure book ever! But he wanted to be prepared mostly because he was afraid of what my younger siblings might come up with as their plan.


----------



## ouija board

I'm going to be a nightmare for DD when I'm old. I keep everything, and I mean everything. Art from her preschool days? Yup. And it kills me to hire someone to do something I should be able to do myself (I will be the old lady climbing the ladder to change light bulbs on a 12 ft ceiling). But I do have an estate plan, so at least she won't have that headache! 

Mindi, I can definitely see you in a biker jacket, with Mabel sporting a matching CDC collar. Henry, of course, must wear some cool shades. [emoji41]


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> We need a moment of frivolity.
> I really like moto "biker" style leather jackets, and own a number of them.
> I do not own a "hog."
> Is this wrong?
> Discuss.



I have always wanted a classic Schott Perfecto and have just never gotten around to getting one.  I thought it would neato to wear with a sleek black evening gown.    I also do not own a hog (of the bike or porcine variety).


----------



## Mindi B

OB, I think Henry is more the Beatnik type.  Black turtleneck and beret.  Mabel and I will be all angsty and goth and he will be reciting poetry and smoking Gauloises.
prepster, if I were to own a hog, I would definitely go for the porcine type over the mechanical.   And hey, great minds: I just got me an oversized Schott Perfecto (found it at a discount retailer; not very discounted, but enough to allow me to "justify" its purchase).  I probably look ridiculous in it, but I FEEL like a bad-*ss!


----------



## lulilu

Mindi and Prepster, you are real leather jacket afficianados!


----------



## Mindi B

I sort of am, lulilu, though almost every brand makes their own version of a "moto" and I know there are several French brands that are much-loved and which I can't name off-hand.
The Schott Perfecto was, I believe, the jacket Marlon Brando wore in 'The Wild One."  Or so the story goes.  Mine is the men's version.  It's made of steerhide, so it is real motorcyclist's gear, meant to protect you in a highway-speed crash.  I don't intend to test that, but my hope is that it will be pretty warm, even though it isn't technically a "winter coat."
I plan to wear it with a pair of dirt-cheap Zara biker boots embellished with giant pearls (a direct and shameless rip-off of Phillip Lim RTW for Fall '17.  The designer version is adorable, but I couldn't justify the almost four-figure price tag for something so trend-driven).


----------



## Mindi B

As I read my last post, I find myself thinking, "Nah, don't wear the biker jacket with biker boots, Mindi.  You'll look like you're cosplaying an extra in 'Easy Rider.'")


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, I am sure you look great in that outfit!  The boots sound adorable.

ExDH had many motorcycles in his youth and bounced down the road more than once.  His description of the procedure required to clean "road rash" cured me of any desire to ride on a bike.


----------



## pursecrzy

I have been a passenger on a motorcycle once way back when. 

The nickname "donorcycle" is one of the many things that keeps me away from them.


----------



## lulilu

DH was lucky, Pursey.  He only suffered a badly broken femur before he put the bike away.  (I was going to say "he walked away" but he was in a wheelchair for a while.)


----------



## Mindi B

The sad decline of actor Gary Busey's mental faculties is, apparently, due to his love of motorcycling without a helmet.  Occasionally I see young men (it's always young men) on "crotch rockets" on the highway, weaving in and out of traffic at high speeds, wearing NO HELMET and SHORTS AND A T-SHIRT AND FLIP-FLOPS!  Donorcycles, indeed.  SO foolish.  lulilu, as you know, your DH was fortunate.


----------



## pursecrzy

When DH was on the transplant list, I was so tempted to roll down the window and ask motorcyclists who were being idiots what their blood type was


----------



## etoupebirkin

^^^Ouch!!! 
My DMIL was an emergency room MD. DH has never been near one, though he wishes he would ride one.

DH says if I get a tattoo, he'll get a hog. So I guess it's no tats for me. The henna tattoo was fun!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> We need a moment of frivolity.
> I really like moto "biker" style leather jackets, and own a number of them.
> I do not own a "hog."
> Is this wrong?
> Discuss.


You couldn't drive the hog wearing furry slippers (which I know you like).  But you can wear the moto jackets with the furry slippers (altho I think high-heeled furry slippers would set the jacket off nicely).   Are you going to wear any kind of hat?


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> OB, I think Henry is more the Beatnik type.  Black turtleneck and beret.  Mabel and I will be all angsty and goth and he will be reciting poetry and smoking Gauloises.
> prepster, if I were to own a hog, I would definitely go for the porcine type over the mechanical.   And hey, great minds: I just got me an oversized Schott Perfecto (found it at a discount retailer; not very discounted, but enough to allow me to "justify" its purchase).  I probably look ridiculous in it, but I FEEL like a bad-*ss!


Mindi- don't discount the mechanical kind. I can totally see you on the back of one. Twenty years ago  between marriage #1 and #2 I dated two men who owned Harleys. I had never ever been near one, let alone on one and I LOVED it. Staid old lady feeling the breeze and seeing familiar scenery in a new way. Both men were professional types who enjoyed riding for relaxation. We wore appropriate clothing, footwear and helmets. One of my favorite all time compliments from one was being told I had "a really good seat", meaning he said that I easily flowed with the motion, didn't fight the bike on turns etc. I smiled at a few memories typing this.


----------



## Mindi B

My dad rode motorcycles, and as a kid I was his pillion.  These were NOT big bikes, but they were motorized!    I loved it, too.  It is a very visceral experience and I can completely understand why people are passionate about it.  It is also, as has been noted, incredibly dangerous.  But that vulnerability to the road is part of the thrill, no doubt.


----------



## Mindi B

No hat, eagle.  I love hats, but I have rather a, er. . . how to put this. . . gigantic head.  Literally.  A huge cranium.  So most women's hats don't fit me, and most hats in general don't suit me.  I have been known to don a man's fedora from time to time, when feeling iconoclastic.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> My dad rode motorcycles, and as a kid I was his pillion.  These were NOT big bikes, but they were motorized!    I loved it, too.  It is a very visceral experience and I can completely understand why people are passionate about it.  It is also, as has been noted, incredibly dangerous.  But that vulnerability to the road is part of the thrill, no doubt.



Like riding a horse.  Probably a throwback in our DNA to the days when a person could get on his/her trusty steed and go for a good fast gallop across the countryside.  There's nothing else like that feeling of flying along the ground moving in total sync with a wild, living animal.  I so envy jockeys.  I have had some nice fast gallops over hill and dale, but I've never even come close to the 40+mph. that a Thoroughbred can reach, or the 50+ mph that a Quarterhorse can reach (for shorter distance) on a track.  Where's @ouija board?


----------



## Mindi B

ITA, prepster.  I'm no rider, but I find any sort of opportunity to "communicate" with an animal is a moving, satisfying experience.  I was reading about shepherds who work with border collies to control their flocks (whether as farmers or hobbyists), and when man and dog are totally in synch they call it "grace."  I loved that.


----------



## ouija board

prepster said:


> Like riding a horse.  Probably a throwback in our DNA to the days when a person could get on his/her trusty steed and go for a good fast gallop across the countryside.  There's nothing else like that feeling of flying along the ground moving in total sync with a wild, living animal.  I so envy jockeys.  I have had some nice fast gallops over hill and dale, but I've never even come close to the 40+mph. that a Thoroughbred can reach, or the 50+ mph that a Quarterhorse can reach (for shorter distance) on a track.  Where's @ouija board?



Ah, now you're talking my kind of speed! [emoji237] I never rode racehorses, but like any self respecting horse crazy kid, I did dream of being a jockey. Sadly, my old crotchety pony never went faster than an easy canter, no matter how hard I tried, so I had to rely on my imagination to feel the wind whistling through my hair and hear the thundering hooves [emoji16]

One of my favorite books on horse racing is Seabiscuit by Laura Hillenbrand. The movie version was pretty good, but the book is so beautifully and poetically written that you almost feel as though you are experiencing it in person. She describes the horrific injuries and conditions that jockeys endured in that era and why they continued to ride despite the ever present risk of injury and death. In the saddle, they were "emphatically free, emphatically alive." It's probably the same reason people love riding motorcycles despite the obvious danger to life and limb. 

I had to laugh when I read the description of motorcyclists riding in tshirt, flip flops, and no helmet because I see that so often around here. Of course, in 100 degree weather, who can blame them for not wearing leather gear and boots..but still, flip flops??


----------



## Mindi B

Well, I've always said humans have too darn many toes.  I guess these riders agree with me, OB.


----------



## ouija board

Really, who needs the pinkie toe? What purpose does it serve except to get in the way of wearing sexy pointy toed shoes [emoji1]


----------



## Mindi B

YASSSS!  Mine are straight-out ugly and on the right foot the pinky has decided to turn sideways and leer at the other toes.  I am NOT in favor.


----------



## csshopper

My pinky toes are so embarrassed, they never grew a decent nail. Presents a challenge when getting a pedi, I don't get a discount on 8 not 10 either. Thanks Dad, he was genetically responsible for this omission.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> No hat, eagle.  I love hats, but I have rather a, er. . . how to put this. . . gigantic head.  Literally.  A huge cranium.  So most women's hats don't fit me, and most hats in general don't suit me.  I have been known to don a man's fedora from time to time, when feeling iconoclastic.


Well, just wear whatever headgear you want tilted at a jaunty angle.

We were in the parking lot  waiting for the shuttle to take us to BWI.  A couple of bikers  were also waiting for the shuttle.  They offered us donuts from the box of dozen that they were munching. I thought that was so cool.


----------



## Mindi B

Anyone who spontaneously shares donuts is okay in my book.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> ITA, prepster.  I'm no rider, but I find any sort of opportunity to "communicate" with an animal is a moving, satisfying experience.  I was reading about shepherds who work with border collies to control their flocks (whether as farmers or hobbyists), and when man and dog are totally in synch they call it "grace."  I loved that.



There's a book you might like, written by Alfred Ollivant in 1898, called "Bob, Son of Battle," about a border collie and his master.  Very poetic and poignant.  I think it was call Old Bob, The Last Gray Dog of Kenmuir, (or something like that) in the UK.  I think it was originally written as a children's book, but it didn't seem like a kid story.  (Sort of like how Watership Down didn't seem like a children's book to me either.) I think I read   'Bob" in one of those old Readers Digest bound editions.


----------



## ck21

Peeps!  Sorry to go missing....was in Vancouver for a bit.  A yoga/running/shopping vacay.  A good time was had by all!

Now it's back to reality, which means I can't wear shorts or leggings every darn day...


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Anyone who spontaneously shares donuts is okay in my book.


Amen to that, sistah!


----------



## chaneljewel

ck21 said:


> Peeps!  Sorry to go missing....was in Vancouver for a bit.  A yoga/running/shopping vacay.  A good time was had by all!
> 
> Now it's back to reality, which means I can't wear shorts or leggings every darn day...


Sounds like fun, ck. Nothing like comfy yoga pants.


----------



## Mindi B

prepster, I'm pretty sure I've read "Bob, Son of Battle"!  As well as everything Albert Payson Terhune ever wrote!  I loved animal stories as a kid.  I read Watership Down when I was about 10 or 11.  Agreed it isn't (and wasn't intended to be) a child's book, but I adored it and it's still my favorite book evah.
I would have much preferred to live in a rabbit warren as opposed to going to fifth grade every day.
When DH and I lived in the UK, we made a pilgrimage to Watership Down and its environs.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> prepster, I'm pretty sure I've read "Bob, Son of Battle"!  As well as everything Albert Payson Terhune ever wrote!  I loved animal stories as a kid.  I read Watership Down when I was about 10 or 11.  Agreed it isn't (and wasn't intended to be) a child's book, but I adored it and it's still my favorite book evah.
> I would have much preferred to live in a rabbit warren as opposed to going to fifth grade every day.
> When DH and I lived in the UK, we made a pilgrimage to Watership Down and its environs.



That's neat that you actually went to WD.  I thought I read somewhere that Richard Adams wrote it for his daughters and their friends.  Something about, this was a long and winding story that he used to tell them, making it up as he went along, and they insisted he write it down.  Maybe I'm thinking of someone else.  I was about to say I haven't read AP Terhune, but I looked him up and I think I read Lad.  Any stories related to dogs or horses were a big fave.  I have to be careful though and find out if the dog dies in the end.  For some reason authors really like to kill off the main character if it's a dog.  I think they think it makes it more soulful.  But it always seems like a cheap and easy affectation to me (and serious laziness on the part of the writer) and mostly it just ticks me off.


----------



## Mindi B

Agreed, prepster. Authors and filmmakers know that animals engage people emotionally, and so their suffering or death is, exactly as you say, a cheap but guaranteed tear-jerker.
Horror novelists and filmmakers are notorious for this.  I like me a crappy horror movie, but I have to first go to "doesthedogdie.com" to be sure I won't be traumatized.


----------



## Mindi B

Since I was moaning and whining last week about the chaotic atmosphere Chez Mindi, I feel honor-bound to update y'all: The rotted sections of the house found by the painters have been excavated, replaced, and repainted.  We have a first round of furnishings on the patio and it looks neat-o (IMO).  (Next year:  New umbrella.)  The AC ended up being a much simpler fix than I'd feared, and was done in one visit.  All else is status quo, which I'll accept.  Mabs is still cray-cray adorbs.  Henry is still super-sweet to her unless he is fixated on a toy.  Then he's neurotic.  Always entertaining.
ck, you mentioned running, yoga, and SHOPPING as part of your recent getaway. . . er, pictures?  Descriptions?  Sumthin?


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Agreed, prepster. Authors and filmmakers know that animals engage people emotionally, and so their suffering or death is, exactly as you say, a cheap but guaranteed tear-jerker.
> Horror novelists and filmmakers are notorious for this.  I like me a crappy horror movie, but I have to first go to "doesthedogdie.com" to be sure I won't be traumatized.


mindi- 70 years ago as a 3 year old my parents took me to see "Bambi" which had been re released in 1947. Of course, they thought this would be a huge treat. Instead the tension as the animals fled the various dangers they faced, especially the fire in the woods and the arrival of "Man" with his gunfire, traumatized me to the point we had to leave the theater and to this day, I will not watch "Bambi". Probably not what Disney intended!


----------



## Mindi B

Bambi has traumatized more than one generation, css.  I am glad to hear your parents let you leave.  There is nothing worse than seeing parents tell a kid, "YOU ARE ENJOYING THIS" when they clearly are not.


----------



## eagle1002us

csshopper said:


> mindi- 70 years ago as a 3 year old my parents took me to see "Bambi" which had been re released in 1947. Of course, they thought this would be a huge treat. Instead the tension as the animals fled the various dangers they faced, especially the fire in the woods and the arrival of "Man" with his gunfire, traumatized me to the point we had to leave the theater and to this day, I will not watch "Bambi". Probably not what Disney intended!


What a dumb plot.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Yes, Bambi is not for the faint of heart.  The original novel is both better and worse than the film, in that it is more nuanced (naturally) and therefore more moving.  Eeesh.  I wouldn't reread it now.


----------



## alismarr

DD is all grown up now but many years ago DH and I would be downstairs and hear heartfelt crying and sobbing coming from her room.  We knew she was reading "Black Beauty".


----------



## Mindi B

Aw, alismarr,  your poor little DD!  I remember some extremely harrowing parts of that novel!


----------



## pursecrzy

The Lion The Witch and The Wardrobe did it for me


----------



## Mindi B

I cried buckets when Aslan died.  Then, as an adult, I read that this was a, um, religious analogy, and felt like I'd been suckered by a Sunday School teacher.  
It is an awesome fantasy book, though.  But have you ever tried Edmund's favorite candy, "Turkish Delight"?  It's sort of floral.  Disgusting, IMO.  Like eating pot pourri.  Of course, Edmund was evil.


----------



## pursecrzy

I read the whole Narnia Chronicles.

Originally I watched an animated version and was devastated when Aslan was killed. Found out about the Christian base of the story later.

Never tried Turkish Delight.  The look of it isn't appealing to me.


----------



## katekluet

csshopper said:


> mindi- 70 years ago as a 3 year old my parents took me to see "Bambi" which had been re released in 1947. Of course, they thought this would be a huge treat. Instead the tension as the animals fled the various dangers they faced, especially the fire in the woods and the arrival of "Man" with his gunfire, traumatized me to the point we had to leave the theater and to this day, I will not watch "Bambi". Probably not what Disney intended!


I had to be taken out of The Wizard of Oz TWICE when that Mrs. Gulch (aka wicked witch) rode off on her bike with poor little Toto captive in her basket. My Grandma was not happy with me!


----------



## gracekelly

katekluet said:


> I had to be taken out of The Wizard of Oz TWICE when that Mrs. Gulch (aka wicked witch) rode off on her bike with poor little Toto captive in her basket. My Grandma was not happy with me!


I recall taking my younger brother to the movies when there was the unlikely double feature of Frankenstein and Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs.  He laughed his head off at Frankenstein and subsequently cried when the wicked stepmother appeared in the Snow White movie.  I had to take him into the lobby to calm down.  Go figure?


----------



## etoupebirkin

When I was a kid, Dracula scared the life outta me. I remember sleeping with things around my neck to make it harder for Dracula to bite me. 
That's why I never got into shows like a Trueblood (sp?)


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> When I was a kid, Dracula scared the life outta me. I remember sleeping with things around my neck to make it harder for Dracula to bite me.
> That's why I never got into shows like a Trueblood (sp?)


Had you read the book (Bram Stoker) or just got scared about vampires in general?  
BTW, we saw Cabaret at the Kennedy Center a couple of weeks ago.   I really liked it.  Poor DH had a bit of a migraine but since it was his birthday prezzie and the last day the musical was running, he sat thru it rather than stay home.   
 This musical had a different ending than the movie from the 70s.   A review on-line said that the Joel Gray character (the master of ceremonies) was evil.  Don't know where the reviewer came up with that.   I really liked the ending of this musical compared with the movie.  The M of C got a standing ovation which he richly deserved.

Has anyone seen The Book of Mormon which is playing next month or so?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I always wished I could be a vampire.  Imagine the jewelry and purses a vampire could collect!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Speaking of books, Dandelion Wine by Ray Bradbury is one of my all time favorites.
I got my entire moral code from The Jungle Books by Rudyard Kipling.
A snippet for example:
"In the cage my life began;
Well I know the worth of Man.
By the Broken Lock that freed--
Man-cub, ware the Man-cub's breed!
Scenting-dew or starlight pale,
Choose no tangled tree-cat trail.
Pack or council, hunt or den,
Cry no truce with Jackal-Men.
Feed them silence when they say:
"Come with us an easy way."
Feed them silence when they seek
Help of thine to hurt the weak."


----------



## Hat Trick

I got my life's role from that old Robert Frost poem:
"Two roads diverged in a wood, and I-
I took the one less traveled by,
And that has made all the difference."

Pretty accurate summary thus far!

On movies, Bambi upset me too, as did Charlotte's Web.  I know we had the critter discussion earlier, but I've always been fine with spiders.  I bawled my eyes out reading the book, and later watching the animated version of Charlotte's Web.  Interstingly, it was on TV again recently and I refused to watch beyond half-way.  I knew it would still upset me and I'm a middle aged woman now!
I have never read nor watched Watership Down. I know my limits!


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> Had you read the book (Bram Stoker) or just got scared about vampires in general?
> BTW, we saw Cabaret at the Kennedy Center a couple of weeks ago.   I really liked it.  Poor DH had a bit of a migraine but since it was his birthday prezzie and the last day the musical was running, he sat thru it rather than stay home.
> This musical had a different ending than the movie from the 70s.   A review on-line said that the Joel Gray character (the master of ceremonies) was evil.  Don't know where the reviewer came up with that.   I really liked the ending of this musical compared with the movie.  The M of C got a standing ovation which he richly deserved.
> 
> Has anyone seen The Book of Mormon which is playing next month or so?


I saw the Book of Mormon on Borodway and loved it!!!
My favorite book from my teen years was Lord of the Rings. I've re-read it many times over the years. I have an illustrated leather bound book of The Hobbit, too that I bought with some of the first of my babysitting money.


----------



## pursecrzy

Charlottes Web! Forgot about that one.


----------



## Mindi B

E.B. White is the master of the children's weeper.  Stuart Little, The Trumpet of the Swan.  My mother had a hard time reading these to me when I was very little.  Argh.
Wind in the Willows.  Another beautiful book with incredibly moving parts.
My life-defining poem is a limerick.


----------



## Mindi B

eagle, it's been a long time since I saw the film version of "Cabaret" and I don't think I've ever seen it on stage  My memory of it is that the M of C is fundamentally amoral.  His job is to embrace the zeitgeist and cater to the (evil) clientele--and he does so.  So, to the degree that he is content to support the dreadful status quo for personal gain, he is evil.  Also, let's face it, the Kit Kat Club is not a respectable establishment.  Nobody there is without sin, whether on-stage or off.


----------



## Mindi B

Argh.  Just watched an indie "horror" film that struck me as not supernatural, but psychological.  Basically, I felt I was watching a psychotic slowly, relentlessly decompensate, and it seemed clear to me that the filmmaker wanted viewers to be able to see the film as either literal or metaphorical horror.  Because I chose the latter, it wasn't scary at all, just terribly, terribly sad.  Argh.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> eagle, it's been a long time since I saw the film version of "Cabaret" and I don't think I've ever seen it on stage  My memory of it is that the M of C is fundamentally amoral.  His job is to embrace the zeitgeist and cater to the (evil) clientele--and he does so.  So, to the degree that he is content to support the dreadful status quo for personal gain, he is evil.  Also, let's face it, the Kit Kat Club is not a respectable establishment.  Nobody there is without sin, whether on-stage or off.


The ending of the version I saw would have satisfied you.   I found that ending quite appropriate.  It is not the ending of the movie, it's more powerful than that.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> I saw the Book of Mormon on Borodway and loved it!!!
> My favorite book from my teen years was Lord of the Rings. I've re-read it many times over the years. I have an illustrated leather bound book of The Hobbit, too that I bought with some of the first of my babysitting money.


I loved that Trilogy, too.  Read it when I was 17.  But I didn't see any of the movies.  Nor did i see any Harry Potter moves.   Nor am i into the Game of Thrones.   _But_ I might just see the Book of Mormon.  Thanks for the endorsement!
Did anybody ever read Rebecca of Sunnybrook Farm?   If I remember the story correctly, a man who is wealthy pays for her schooling and I guess the implication is that she'll marry him.   She notes that her benefactor's name is Alan Ladd which she translates to "Aladin."

 Overall, that book's plot pretty much like the movie, Daddy Long Legs, with Fred Astaire and Leslie Caron.   The difference is that Rebecca is of high school age (which to me in retrospect makes it creepy) and Leslie Caron is college age.  

With Rebecca, I'm just creeped out by the notion that a girl with no experience of the world would see her benefactor as perfect to marry.  (Maybe no one reads that book anymore).   Rebecca is a Cinderella story -- but look what happened to Diana when she married her prince!


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Since I was moaning and whining last week about the chaotic atmosphere Chez Mindi, I feel honor-bound to update y'all: The rotted sections of the house found by the painters have been excavated, replaced, and repainted.  We have a first round of furnishings on the patio and it looks neat-o (IMO).  (Next year:  New umbrella.)  The AC ended up being a much simpler fix than I'd feared, and was done in one visit.  All else is status quo, which I'll accept.  Mabs is still cray-cray adorbs.  Henry is still super-sweet to her unless he is fixated on a toy.  Then he's neurotic.  Always entertaining.
> ck, you mentioned running, yoga, and SHOPPING as part of your recent getaway. . . er, pictures?  Descriptions?  Sumthin?



The shopping was all workout stuff.....there were these cool reflective pieces. I'll try to see if they photograph well.  

Charlotte's Web was always my favorite!!


----------



## ck21

I think these are freakishly cool....


----------



## ck21

OMG.  The state fair has deep fried avocado!


----------



## Mindi B

Those are MAGICAL UNICORN LEGGINGS, ck!  They are gorgy!  Are they iridescent?
I really like avocado.  And I really like deep-fried state fair food, especially on a stick.  Yet somehow, this combination sounds too. . .  oogy.  Huh.


----------



## ouija board

I started reading Trumpet of the Swan to DD recently. She loves it and thinks parts of it are hilarious. But nobody dies in it, and the boy (swan) gets the girl (swan) in the end. I don't think I read all of Wind in the Willows, but I do recall it being a bit too serious for kids, same as Bambi. Sadly, the books that are targeted for kids DD's age are quite terrible, both in the writing style and the subject matter. I'd almost rather have her read these dark weepy classics than a book called Sisters that's laced with preteen angst over boyfriends and games of spin the bottle.


----------



## ouija board

Hmmm, deep fried avocado. Could be good. As with anything fried on a stick at a state fair, it must be tried at least once!


----------



## Mindi B

I agree about children's books, OB.  The classics, those really written for pre-teens, are the best--especially, to me, anything by English authors.  Have you read lil' OB "The Wombles" by Elisabeth Beresford?  They've become a giant enterprise in Britain (or were), but the original 1968 novel is delightful. 
I find E.B. White's work haunting and melancholy for some reason, even if not explicitly sad.


----------



## chicinthecity777

ck21 said:


> OMG.  The state fair has deep fried avocado!





Mindi B said:


> Those are MAGICAL UNICORN LEGGINGS, ck!  They are gorgy!  Are they iridescent?
> I really like avocado.  And I really like deep-fried state fair food, especially on a stick.  Yet somehow, this combination sounds too. . .  oogy.  Huh.





ouija board said:


> Hmmm, deep fried avocado. Could be good. As with anything fried on a stick at a state fair, it must be tried at least once!


I love avocado so I need more info on this deep fried avocado to decide! How do they do it? Is it wrapped with anything?


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, I haven't read it, but it is going on the list! 

Xiangxiang, I think the avocado is dipped in batter and then fried, just like a Twinkie or Snickers bar [emoji1]


----------



## chicinthecity777

ouija board said:


> Mindi, I haven't read it, but it is going on the list!
> 
> Xiangxiang, I think the avocado is dipped in batter and then fried, just like a Twinkie or Snickers bar [emoji1]


Aha! I thought it might be. I wish I could be there to sample it! I think it might actually be delicious! I mean it's avocado, you simply can't go wrong with avocado!


----------



## SuisseMiss

Ok here I am diving right in! I'm a long time purse, shoe and luxury goods enthusiast who 10 or so years ago (just this side of SATC) had a respectable sized collection of shoes/boots (mainly Choo and Gina) bags (Choo, LV, Mulberry, Miu Miu) and a small fledgling Hermes collection of scarf (singular   ) twillies and agenda.... cue marriage, kids, quitting work and a move abroad and I downsized to a handful of prized possessions (this was a painful process...) EVERYTHING Hermes made the cut.  Where we live has a healthy and tempting number of vintage and consignment places and window shopping is proving more and more of a problem!  My little local agency always has plenty of Hermes pieces including Birkins and since the start of the month I have looked at their current centre piece orange birkin more times than I can count...I mean its in the window and I sometimes cycle past...and back past.... anyways.....here I am... looking for enablers I guess hahah

Edit to add:  

ps did you know cheesecake on a stick is an actual thing?!


----------



## Mindi B

I DID know cheesecake on a stick--and dipped in chocolate, no less--is an actual thing.  I've actually had it, and it is sooooo good.
Does orange work with your wardrobe?  It's quite a pop of color, but if you are mostly into neutrals for your clothing, it might be a very usable bag.  What size is your window Birkin?


----------



## SuisseMiss

Thanks Mindi....I haven't had it but I fully intend to.....

so I am not an expert on sizes hardware etc so I really need to go in and check but I fear the woman in the shop thinks I am going to murder her in her sleep I am passing by so often in various different guises...  but I think its a 35 or possibly a 40 but if I were betting I would say 35.  It looks to me like the classic orange and the hardware is 'sliver' (so is that palladium or is there anything else it could be?) I need to check out the leather too....its not an exotic so I'm guessing clemence, epsom or togo.  I asked the price last time I was in but nothing else and I didn't ask her to take it from the glass case incase I did something embarrassing upon contact, like start offering her my first born (who was with me at the time actually).  My wardrobe is very neutral.  Black, navy, khaki, black and more black....jeans all the same dark blue and my friends and family ask if I am ok if they haven't seen me in breton stripes at least once in 48hrs (t shirts, vests, dresses - anything really so long as the stripes are the correct distance apart...) I will sometimes challenge myself with a pop of colour here and there ) usually green, yellow or orange  but I've learned to embrace what I like now...which is mainly black, navy and stripes


----------



## chic celebrations

Hi SuisseMiss - I have an Orange swift birkin with PHW (silver) and it's fab! My wardrobe is extremely neutral and it literally goes with anything. I get lots of compliments and glances when I'm carrying it. I couldn't be happier with the colour, so go for it! You won't regret it


----------



## Mindi B

In the US, black and orange together tend to read as "Halloween," but that is not true in Europe.  I would think the orange B could work well for you given your wardrobe color preferences.  If the orange color is a bit darker than an actual orange (the fruit), it also could be "Potiron."  35 is the standard size--I'm about 173 cm tall and it's a good size for me.  A 40 will be quite large (and heavy) and may look and feel too big unless you are extremely tall.  Currently, due to the rage for mini bags, Bs in size 30 and even 25 are very popular, but that trend may or may not last.  Silver hardware is almost certainly Palladium.  If the bag has a texture it is probably one of the leathers you mention.  Usually Clemence has the largest grain and is the heaviest and most likely to get floppy over time.  Togo traditionally has a slightly smaller grain and sometimes visible "veining" running through the hide.  It is a bit stiffer than Clemence but can also start to slouch with use.  Epsom is a pressed leather, so the texture will be entirely regular and the leather will feel somewhat thin and stiff.  Epsom also tends to hold its shape, is very light and takes color well.  People tend to love it for these reasons, or hate it because of its more artificial look and feel.  It's a divisive leather!
Keep us posted if you find out more, and do some searches here for pictures of and conversations about similar bags to see how various people feel about sizes, leathers, and colors.  We all completely understand lusting after a Birkin in a window!


----------



## SuisseMiss

thanks  its my birthday monday so maybe I'll treat myself to at least more information on the bag.....


----------



## ouija board

SuisseMiss, your birthday Monday calls for a couple of chocolate dipped cheesecake on a stick and an orange Birkin!  I'm almost always in navy, denim, or black, and I've found my orange Plume to be quite wearable. If you can't stop thinking about (or stalking!) the bag, then I think it's meant to be yours.


----------



## lulilu

Orange is a great neutral.  And classic H orange can't be beat (although I do love potiron too).  Do ask some questions and look at the bag.  I am sure the owner would be glad to talk about it.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## ck21

Sadly, I cannot recommend the deep fried avocado.  Not bad, just bland.  However, the chocolate covered waffle on a stick was dreamy!


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> Sadly, I cannot recommend the deep fried avocado.  Not bad, just bland.  *However, the chocolate covered waffle on a stick was dreamy!*


OMG!!!!!


----------



## csshopper

ouija board said:


> I started reading Trumpet of the Swan to DD recently. She loves it and thinks parts of it are hilarious. But nobody dies in it, and the boy (swan) gets the girl (swan) in the end. I don't think I read all of Wind in the Willows, but I do recall it being a bit too serious for kids, same as Bambi. Sadly, the books that are targeted for kids DD's age are quite terrible, both in the writing style and the subject matter. I'd almost rather have her read these dark weepy classics than a book called Sisters that's laced with preteen angst over boyfriends and games of spin the bottle.





ouija board said:


> I started reading Trumpet of the Swan to DD recently. She loves it and thinks parts of it are hilarious. But nobody dies in it, and the boy (swan) gets the girl (swan) in the end. I don't think I read all of Wind in the Willows, but I do recall it being a bit too serious for kids, same as Bambi. Sadly, the books that are targeted for kids DD's age are quite terrible, both in the writing style and the subject matter. I'd almost rather have her read these dark weepy classics than a book called Sisters that's laced with preteen angst over boyfriends and games of spin the bottle.


Ob- did you read any of Walter Farley's BLACK STALLION books? Being ancient, or at least feeling that way today after moving furniture in a room redo, I was reading them starting in the 50's, but I think they are still being published. They led to a life long fascination with horses which I guess I passed on to DD in the womb. Now 45 and many horses later, she read them as a young girl also.

sorry, had to edit double post.


----------



## etoupebirkin

CSS, I LOVED the Black Stallion books too!!! I was horse crazy as a girl, too.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> E.B. White is the master of the children's weeper.  Stuart Little, The Trumpet of the Swan.  My mother had a hard time reading these to me when I was very little.  Argh.
> Wind in the Willows.  Another beautiful book with incredibly moving parts.
> My life-defining poem is a limerick.



Did I miss it or are you going to keep us hanging?


----------



## lulilu

prepster said:


> Did I miss it or are you going to keep us hanging?


----------



## prepster

lulilu said:


>



Well geez, you guys have all of this life defining stuff--books, movies, songs, limericks. You set the bar pretty high.


----------



## chaneljewel

prepster said:


> Well geez, you guys have all of this life defining stuff--books, movies, songs, limericks. You set the bar pretty high.


----------



## ouija board

csshopper said:


> Ob- did you read any of Walter Farley's BLACK STALLION books? Being ancient, or at least feeling that way today after moving furniture in a room redo, I was reading them starting in the 50's, but I think they are still being published. They led to a life long fascination with horses which I guess I passed on to DD in the womb. Now 45 and many horses later, she read them as a young girl also.
> 
> sorry, had to edit double post.



I read every one of the Black Stallion books multiple times, of course!! I'll probably start in on that series with DD soon.


----------



## Mindi B

I am sure I've read Walter Farley--at least the first in the series.  The name is so familiar.
Prepster, this is a family forum!  I can't post my life-limerick here!


----------



## pursecrzy

I also read all of James Herriot's books.


----------



## Mindi B

Yes, me too, pursey.  More than once, in fact.  I can still remember bits verbatim!


----------



## csshopper

pursecrzy said:


> I also read all of James Herriot's books.


Pursey, yes, lovely books  and also enjoyed the TV series, never missed an episode. In fact, now that you've reminded me, I think I'll track some down.


----------



## Mindi B

This is probably utterly false, but I like to think that you can tell what sort of person an author is based on his/her writing.  I've always felt James Herriot was probably an absolutely lovely man.  Same with Dick Francis.


----------



## Jennifer Marvin

thank you for explaining this...I was a bit confused when I saw that...I'm an OG.  Old girl?  Old grandma?  Oh goodness?  
Original gangster style!  That's more like it!


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> I am sure I've read Walter Farley--at least the first in the series.  The name is so familiar.
> Prepster, this is a family forum!  I can't post my life-limerick here!



lolol!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Another excellent dog story is "Beautiful Joe" by Marshall Saunders.    Some chapters might upset younger readers. 
Paul Gallico wrote great cat stories.
"The Incredible Journey" by Sheila Burnford is one of my favorites.


----------



## pursecrzy

Jennifer Marvin said:


> thank you for explaining this...I was a bit confused when I saw that...I'm an OG.  Old girl?  Old grandma?  Oh goodness?
> Original gangster style!  That's more like it!



I was informed by a young colleague that OG now means original. I.e. I was trying too hard when I said original gangster. This was the same one who asked if MENSA was a gang. Ah the differences between Gen X and Millennials!


----------



## Mindi B

I LIKE Original Gangsta.  That is what it shall mean to ME, pursey.


----------



## pursecrzy

LOL!


----------



## EllenTsai

Apologies first for random post from newbie here but I just want to secretly celebrate my first H bag
After a few scarves and bracelets I just got my first starter H bag. It's a very humble canvas Garden Party 30. Nothing compared to the Bs and Ks everyone has but does feel great to 'level up'


----------



## etoupebirkin

EllenTsai said:


> Apologies first for random post from newbie here but I just want to secretly celebrate my first H bag
> After a few scarves and bracelets I just got my first starter H bag. It's a very humble canvas Garden Party 30. Nothing compared to the Bs and Ks everyone has but does feel great to 'level up'


What a pretty Garden Party!!! You might want to post this in the What is Your Last Hermes Purchase thread if you want more of a reaction. Chat is more of an ongoing stream of consciousness thread that sometimes delves into serious life issues as well as fun and silly ones, too. Hermes bags are not the main topic here. But you are more than welcome to stay and play, so to speak. We don't bite.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> I LIKE Original Gangsta.  That is what it shall mean to ME, pursey.


I'm hoping to be an OG one day. I'm coming up on 9 years on the forum.


----------



## chicinthecity777

EllenTsai said:


> Apologies first for random post from newbie here but I just want to secretly celebrate my first H bag
> After a few scarves and bracelets I just got my first starter H bag. It's a very humble canvas Garden Party 30. Nothing compared to the Bs and Ks everyone has but does feel great to 'level up'


Congratulations! It's a very practical bag! Enjoy in good health!


----------



## lulilu

EllenTsai said:


> Apologies first for random post from newbie here but I just want to secretly celebrate my first H bag
> After a few scarves and bracelets I just got my first starter H bag. It's a very humble canvas Garden Party 30. Nothing compared to the Bs and Ks everyone has but does feel great to 'level up'



You picked a classic!  Sweet.


----------



## EllenTsai

Thank you so much ladies!
It definitely feels like the start of a journey


----------



## Mindi B

EllenTsai, some here call that journey "The Slippery Orange Slope"!  Most of us think we will be satisfied with one or a few Hermes whatevers, but then we begin. . . .
Enjoy the trip!


----------



## prepster

EllenTsai said:


> Apologies first for random post from newbie here but I just want to secretly celebrate my first H bag
> After a few scarves and bracelets I just got my first starter H bag. It's a very humble canvas Garden Party 30. Nothing compared to the Bs and Ks everyone has but does feel great to 'level up'



Great color!  Congrats!  You'll get so much use from it.


----------



## Mindi B

I know we have Peeps in TX.  I have been following the storm and am sending my best vibes and love to everyone in its path.  Hoping all are safe.


----------



## pursecrzy

Yikes! I hadn't been following the news and didn't realize flooding in TX was that bad.

Thinking of peeps.


----------



## ouija board

We got very little rain and wind here, thank goodness. Just idiots on the wet, windy roads driving too fast and getting into accidents. 

 I hope and pray that all the Houston TPFers are safe and dry.


----------



## Mindi B

OB, so glad you are doing okay in your area.  The news from TX is absolutely devastating.  I cannot imagine what people are going through, or what they will go through in the weeks and months to come.  All love and support to TX.


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Mindi B said:


> I know we have Peeps in TX.  I have been following the storm and am sending my best vibes and love to everyone in its path.  Hoping all are safe.


Thank you Mindi B and purscrzy.  For those who don't know: The Greater Houston area is still expecting rain for another 3 days, in addition to having controlled releases of water from reservoirs ( to prevent the dams failing) which will add to the already overwhelmed bayous. Many rural areas between Houston, Austin and San Antonio are also affected, and many in those areas are trying to relocate their livestock to higher ground. The next few days may impact more severely the areas near the TX/LA border where major refineries are located. As a native Houstonian, this is truly beyond anything we've ever experienced before.


----------



## Mindi B

Scarf and Glove--I am so sorry.  As awful as it is to witness what is happening, that pain must be increased tenfold when you are seeing it happen to your hometown.  I feel sick to my stomach at the fear and loss the residents are facing; it literally defies imagination.
SandG, are you actually in the area, or do you still have family and friends there?  Are you/they okay?


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Mindi B said:


> Scarf and Glove--I am so sorry.  As awful as it is to witness what is happening, that pain must be increased tenfold when you are seeing it happen to your hometown.  I feel sick to my stomach at the fear and loss the residents are facing; it literally defies imagination.
> SandG, are you actually in the area, or do you still have family and friends there?  Are you/they okay?


Thank you, Mindi B, we are safe but unable to return to our home at this time. It may be possible our home will be spared, but houses a few blocks down on our street have 5 feet of water today. As far as family, all are safe: some have had to evacuate, both in town and also in rural areas, while others are still blessedly dry.


----------



## Mindi B

SandG, I know my sympathy carries no functional benefit, but my heart breaks for you.  Sending prayers that your home will be spared or only minimally affected, and so happy to hear that you and yours are safe.  It's a cliche, but of course it is your lives that are irreplaceable--everything else is just stuff.  Yet I still send my best wishes for your stuff as well.  No part of this is okay.

Keep us posted as you are able.


----------



## lulilu

SandG, let me add my thoughts and prayers for you and your family to Mindi's well-stated wishes.


----------



## ck21

Ob-I've been thinking of you and am relieved things are ok where you are.

ScarfandGlove--keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## lulilu

ck, nice to see you!  How's the job going?


----------



## ouija board

Scarf and Glove, thank goodness you and your family are okay. I was on the highway the other day and say a convoy of pickups hauling row boats and fishing boats headed towards Houston. It is sad that the flood is so bad that boats are the mode of transportation required for search and rescue (in the middle of a major city!), but it is also amazing and heartwarming to see how everyone and anyone is getting out there to help those in need.


----------



## ouija board

Thanks, Ck! We really were not affected very much by the hurricane, thank goodness. How is the job hunt? Has Hot Cars started school yet?


----------



## chaneljewel

OB and SandG, prayers for all of you during this devastation.  It's heartbreaking to watch on television, but I can't imagine the pain and shock all of you are going through by actually being there in Texas and Louisiana.  Take care and know that there's love and support across America for you.


----------



## lulilu

My DIL's grandmom, aunt and uncle living in the Dallas area, so I assumed they were safe.  I was chatting with her this morning and learned she has some relatives in the hurricane path.  Her great aunt had an alligator in her HOUSE!  I don't know why but I never associated Texas with alligators.  Shows how uninformed I am.  I saw a photo someone took of alligators swimming in her yard, but people were wondering if it was real.  Yikes.  Danger from so many sources.


----------



## Mindi B

The amount of trouble facing Texas right now beggars the imagination.  Even when the waters recede (which itself may take a very long time--There's nowhere for it to GO), there will be huge areas where no structures are habitable, or indeed redeemable.  Alligators, rafts of fire ants, disease, mold. . . .  It's horrific.  This is a multi-year disaster.  I'm not even directly affected and I have a sort of constant sick feeling.  Can't fathom what it is like on the ground there.  Bless the people, professional and not, who are out in boats doing all they can to help.


----------



## lulilu

^^^ it really makes you appreciate how brave the volunteer rescuers are.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh my gosh, absolutely.  And how brave the flood victims are.  They are hanging in as best they can.  That alone takes huge strength and effort under these circumstances.


----------



## prepster

Working outside today and thinking of our friends in Texas.  Sending thoughts and prayers (and hugs!) to everyone in Houston.


----------



## Mindi B

Puppers.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Puppers.
> View attachment 3809852



OMG, how cute is that!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Puppers.
> View attachment 3809852


What a great photo! They are adorable!


----------



## Mindi B

They are pretty dang adorable, OB.  Even though Mabel is lying beside me and is currently, er, a bit flatulent.  
Dogs.  I love 'em.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Puppers.
> View attachment 3809852



Those ears.  I love how Mabel is sitting.


----------



## Mindi B

She is ridiculously cute, prepster.  I kiss her compulsively for the pleasure of feeling her little terrier beard against my cheek!  And that is how she likes to sit--with both hind legs thrown out to one side.
Henry is like a stegosaurus--tiny head and huuuuuge body!


----------



## lulilu

Love them, Mindi!  So cute and fuzzy!  
Mine like to sit at the door too -- I got the same storm door for my doors so they could see out.  Rocky and Moose were low to the ground.  Phillip likes to lie on one of the hall steps for a better view.


----------



## Mindi B

It's a good spot for them, lulilu!  In the afternoons the sun streams in so it's also the best place to bask while guarding the premises.  Henry also likes the top/back of a chaise upstairs in our bedroom by a bank of windows.  He can see people coming from well down the street, which can be useful if I'm hoping to catch a delivery person or anticipating a visit!  He is our house alarm.  So far Mabel doesn't seem too interested in joining him in a volley of barks, which is good.  A soloist is enough; I don't need a chorus.


----------



## lulilu

LOL re the barking.  Mine find it their favorite sport.  We get the morning sun and they love it too.


----------



## chaneljewel

I love love my furry girls too.  They're just the best medicine to make things better.  Always happy and wanting to love on you.  I know why the flood victims needed to take their pets with them. They have to be so much comfort for so many right now.


----------



## Mindi B

You know how some days you're the pigeon, and some days you're the statue?  Today is definitely a statue day.
Sheesh.


----------



## lulilu

Oh no.  So sorry Mindi.


----------



## Mindi B

Truly nothing earth-shattering.  Just a road rage incident (long story; I wasn't rageful myself, but rather attracted the raging one's, er, rage) and one of those "So sorry you waited at home all day when we had no intention of making the delivery and couldn't be bothered to inform you and can't possibly estimate a new delivery date!"  SERVICE, baybee!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Mindi B said:


> SandG, I know my sympathy carries no functional benefit, but my heart breaks for you.  Sending prayers that your home will be spared or only minimally affected, and so happy to hear that you and yours are safe.  It's a cliche, but of course it is your lives that are irreplaceable--everything else is just stuff.  Yet I still send my best wishes for your stuff as well.  No part of this is okay.
> 
> Keep us posted as you are able.


Thank you Mindi- we hope to be able to return home within a few days. So far, we are most fortunate that our home appears to still be dry; sadly, neighbors at the end of our street have experienced rising water, even after rains stopped due to a controlled release of water from dams into Buffalo Bayou. Better than having the dams fail, but still so sad. First responders, both official and so many, many volunteers, have been AWESOME!!!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

lulilu said:


> SandG, let me add my thoughts and prayers for you and your family to Mindi's well-stated wishes.


Thank you lulilu!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

ck21 said:


> Ob-I've been thinking of you and am relieved things are ok where you are.
> 
> ScarfandGlove--keeping you in my thoughts.


Thank you ck21!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

ouija board said:


> Scarf and Glove, thank goodness you and your family are okay. I was on the highway the other day and say a convoy of pickups hauling row boats and fishing boats headed towards Houston. It is sad that the flood is so bad that boats are the mode of transportation required for search and rescue (in the middle of a major city!), but it is also amazing and heartwarming to see how everyone and anyone is getting out there to help those in need.


Thanks OB; glad to hear you are ok ! Yes, indeed, all the first responders, no matter if official or volunteers, have been so fantastic!!


----------



## chaneljewel

My heart goes out to all the volunteers in this disaster.  Some of them have lost everything too but continue to help others. It's truly amazing to watch such kindness and support.


----------



## Mindi B

SandG, thanks so much for checking in!  I'm still sending good thoughts that your property stays dry.  Hoping you can go home soon, and your whole neighborhood will work together to get back to normalcy.  First responders are remarkable.  The sort of people who see need and think not "How sad," but "How can I help?"


----------



## Mindi B

It appears that Hurricane Irma has devastated St Barthelemy and the island of St Maartin (where all large jets must land before visitors take a hopper or boat to St Barths).  St Barths is home to one of the nicest, most accommodating Hermes boutiques in the world.  I am worried for all of the lovely people I have met there.  If anyone has information about the status of the island, and Gustavia in particular, please post!  Sending my love to all in the Caribbean Islands affected by the storm, and all still in its path.


----------



## ouija board

Very frightening to hear the force of Irma. Hopefully everyone on the islands had enough time to batten down the hatches and find shelter. Sending thoughts and prayers to everyone there and in the rest of the path.


----------



## chicinthecity777

There has been a lot of reports on the Hurricane Irma here too and it's devastating. A lot of Brits there too! Hope everybody stays safe!


----------



## Mindi B

That's true, xiangxiang!  Many Brits in the Caribbean, and the storm impacted the BVI.  It's a scary time right now.


----------



## lulilu

I think the terrifying thing is the ability to evacuate.  I saw footage of Florida's highways, which was crazy, as was the airport -- all flights either sold out or cancelled.


----------



## Mindi B

Not to mention the slightly less-tangible parts of evacuation--the sudden costs incurred for gas, food, lodging.  Most people don't have a sufficient financial cushion to absorb these costs up front.  And then there's the anxiety of not knowing what storm-related losses/expenses will be awaiting them when they return.  This sort of event is financially devastating for many--perhaps most--people.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Also will most people have insurance? On their buildings and contents? I can even to begin to think how they are going to go about rebuilding their homes. This is so sad...


----------



## Mindi B

It depends largely on what specifically causes the damage to the property, xiangxiang.  Most people do NOT have flood insurance (which is wildly expensive because when it is purchased, it is only purchased by people who are definitely at risk for flood damage; i.e., who live in a flood-prone area, so insurers charge with the expectation that they will need to pay out at some point).  As with recent Hurricane Harvey, the majority of the property damage was due to flooding, and many people will have NO coverage for their homes and contents.  I can't imagine it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> It depends largely on what specifically causes the damage to the property, xiangxiang.  Most people do NOT have flood insurance (which is wildly expensive because when it is purchased, it is only purchased by people who are definitely at risk for flood damage; i.e., who live in a flood-prone area, so insurers charge with the expectation that they will need to pay out at some point).  As with recent Hurricane Harvey, the majority of the property damage was due to flooding, and many people will have NO coverage for their homes and contents.  I can't imagine it.


Oh no this is so awful! My thoughts and prayers are with the affected people!


----------



## ck21

Hellloooooo! How is everyone (aside from the heartbreaking hurricane devastation)?

Im at a book release for Brene Brown's latest.  Any fans?  I'm super excited!


----------



## Mindi B

Helllooooooo, ck!  I'm in the UK for a few days of walking, tea, and general R&R.
DH and I have been averaging about seven miles a day.  Pretty good considering my tissue paper feetses.
But I miss the puppers.


----------



## Mindi B

I have never read Brene Brown.  What's her genre?


----------



## lulilu

Have a great time Mindi!  Does DH have business to tend to as well (leaving you on your own for some shopping)?


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> I have never read Brene Brown.  What's her genre?



Self-help, personal improvement that kind of thing.


----------



## prepster

I could use some personal improvement.  Here is the ridiculous and entirely self-inflicted situation I find myself in this morning:  On various occasions I have been pressured into doing something that I didn't really want to do.  Initially, I held out, ("Gosh, no, sorry, that won't work," "No, it sounds like a good idea but it won't turn out that way," "No that will be a disaster.") but then, wanting to be nice/cooperative/a "team player," and entirely against my better judgement, I caved.

The consequences of this action were, as I had suspected, confusion and chaos.  Now, not only do I have the confusion and chaos to fix, but my reputation has suffered as well, because now I look stupid and incompetent.

I am a moron.  

Edit:  I am a weak-minded moron, actually.  If I had stood my ground politely and appropriately and _firmly_, I would be sitting here working and having my coffee and enjoying my life this morning instead of trying to explain and explain and mitigate and fix and looking like an idiot.  

Aargh.  I hate it when I do things like this.  At some point in life, you are supposed to learn to trust your own judgement, and to stand up for yourself.  So life says, "Okay, no problem Prepster, here's some consequences.  How about now?  Now have you learned?"    Clearly I have still not learned this lesson.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Helllooooooo, ck!  I'm in the UK for a few days of walking, tea, and general R&R.
> DH and I have been averaging about seven miles a day.  Pretty good considering my tissue paper feetses.
> But I miss the puppers.



That sounds like fun!  Do you have a shopping list?


----------



## chicinthecity777

prepster said:


> I could use some personal improvement.  Here is the ridiculous and entirely self-inflicted situation I find myself in this morning:  On various occasions I have been pressured into doing something that I didn't really want to do.  Initially, I held out, ("Gosh, no, sorry, that won't work," "No, it sounds like a good idea but it won't turn out that way," "No that will be a disaster.") but then, wanting to be nice/cooperative/a "team player," and entirely against my better judgement, I caved.
> 
> The consequences of this action were, as I had suspected, confusion and chaos.  Now, not only do I have the confusion and chaos to fix, but my reputation has suffered as well, because now I look stupid and incompetent.
> 
> I am a moron.
> 
> Edit:  I am a weak-minded moron, actually.  If I had stood my ground politely and appropriately and _firmly_, I would be sitting here working and having my coffee and enjoying my life this morning instead of trying to explain and explain and mitigate and fix and looking like an idiot.
> 
> Aargh.  I hate it when I do things like this.  At some point in life, you are supposed to learn to trust your own judgement, and to stand up for yourself.  So life says, "Okay, no problem Prepster, here's some consequences.  How about now?  Now have you learned?"    Clearly I have still not learned this lesson.


*prepster*, I am so sorry to hear this! But don't beat yourself up too much! We all make mistake like that from time to time. Life always throws curve balls like this and that's how we learn. At least this has also proved that you were right about how this would turn out!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Earlier, I was just picking through the Internet trying to find information on the situation in Naples. We visited the place so many times and we love the place! At some point our family was seriously considering buying a house there. I was very worried about what Irma would do to it. But a bit of "good" news that the Naples Mayor announced that it wasn't as bad as they feared. Our favourite Hotel is right on the beach but I hope it's soundly constructed and can stand the test of this. It would make us really really sad if it was destroyed! At this point, I have no specific information about the hotel...

My prayers are out with all who have been affected by this!


----------



## prepster

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *prepster*, I am so sorry to hear this! But don't beat yourself up too much! We all make mistake like that from time to time. Life always throws curve balls like this and that's how we learn. At least this has also proved that you were right about how this would turn out!



Thanks!  That is very sweet of you to say.  It draws to mind how sometimes life presents stressful situations (like hurricanes!) that are not our fault and we have no choice but to deal with.  But it's pretty amazing when I think about it, how much stress is entirely self-created on a regular basis.


----------



## prepster

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Earlier, I was just picking through the Internet trying to find information on the situation in Naples. We visited the place so many times and we love the place! At some point our family was seriously considering buying a house there. I was very worried about what Irma would do to it. But a bit of "good" news that the Naples Mayor announced that it wasn't as bad as they feared. Our favourite Hotel is right on the beach but I hope it's soundly constructed and can stand the test of this. It would make us really really sad if it was destroyed! At this point, I have no specific information about the hotel...
> 
> My prayers are out with all who have been affected by this!



I have been doing the same things.  The first night I was keeping tabs on things on the various live cams all over Florida, but now many have lost power.


----------



## csshopper

prepster said:


> I could use some personal improvement.  Here is the ridiculous and entirely self-inflicted situation I find myself in this morning:  On various occasions I have been pressured into doing something that I didn't really want to do.  Initially, I held out, ("Gosh, no, sorry, that won't work," "No, it sounds like a good idea but it won't turn out that way," "No that will be a disaster.") but then, wanting to be nice/cooperative/a "team player," and entirely against my better judgement, I caved.
> 
> The consequences of this action were, as I had suspected, confusion and chaos.  Now, not only do I have the confusion and chaos to fix, but my reputation has suffered as well, because now I look stupid and incompetent.
> 
> I am a moron.
> 
> Edit:  I am a weak-minded moron, actually.  If I had stood my ground politely and appropriately and _firmly_, I would be sitting here working and having my coffee and enjoying my life this morning instead of trying to explain and explain and mitigate and fix and looking like an idiot.
> 
> Aargh.  I hate it when I do things like this.  At some point in life, you are supposed to learn to trust your own judgement, and to stand up for yourself.  So life says, "Okay, no problem Prepster, here's some consequences.  How about now?  Now have you learned?"    Clearly I have still not learned this lesson.



Prepster- you are N-O-T a moron. A moron would not have the degree of self awareness you possess and would not be able to see the folly of the wrong path taken. You see it, own it, and can, therefore go forward and not be mired in the muck.


----------



## prepster

csshopper said:


> Prepster- you are N-O-T a moron. A moron would not have the degree of self awareness you possess and would not be able to see the folly of the wrong path taken. You see it, own it, and can, therefore go forward and not be mired in the muck.



Wow!  Thanks!  You just helped end the day on a happy note!


----------



## chicinthecity777

prepster said:


> I have been doing the same things.  The first night I was keeping tabs on things on the various live cams all over Florida, but now many have lost power.


Looks like majority of them in Florida have lost power. I hope the situation improves soon!


----------



## pursecrzy

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Looks like majority of them in Florida have lost power. I hope the situation improves soon!



Crews from my area are on their way to Florida to help restore power.


----------



## QuelleFromage

prepster said:


> I could use some personal improvement.  Here is the ridiculous and entirely self-inflicted situation I find myself in this morning:  On various occasions I have been pressured into doing something that I didn't really want to do.  Initially, I held out, ("Gosh, no, sorry, that won't work," "No, it sounds like a good idea but it won't turn out that way," "No that will be a disaster.") but then, wanting to be nice/cooperative/a "team player," and entirely against my better judgement, I caved.
> 
> The consequences of this action were, as I had suspected, confusion and chaos.  Now, not only do I have the confusion and chaos to fix, but my reputation has suffered as well, because now I look stupid and incompetent.
> 
> I am a moron.
> 
> Edit:  I am a weak-minded moron, actually.  If I had stood my ground politely and appropriately and _firmly_, I would be sitting here working and having my coffee and enjoying my life this morning instead of trying to explain and explain and mitigate and fix and looking like an idiot.
> 
> Aargh.  I hate it when I do things like this.  At some point in life, you are supposed to learn to trust your own judgement, and to stand up for yourself.  So life says, "Okay, no problem Prepster, here's some consequences.  How about now?  Now have you learned?"    Clearly I have still not learned this lesson.



Prepster, my dear, as others have said...you are NOT a moron. Establishing boundaries is incredibly hard work, the emotional equivalent of lifting very, very heavy weights 
I deal with this at work a fair amount myself. A few years ago I was asked to do something completely unreasonable (fixing someone else's screw-up), kinda said yes, got off the phone, called a co-worker to vent, found out I was the third person this buck had been passed to as even the person I would have considered team doormat had said no - and suddenly the penny dropped. I called back and said no way.  I was literally shaking afterwards - I had had no idea how bad I was at setting boundaries! It's STILL hard....but at least I had identified the issue! 
So please, don't beat yourself up - applaud yourself for knowing you had it right  This kind of thing is like eating an elephant - one bite at a time!


----------



## prepster

QuelleFromage said:


> Prepster, my dear, as others have said...you are NOT a moron. Establishing boundaries is incredibly hard work, the emotional equivalent of lifting very, very heavy weights
> I deal with this at work a fair amount myself. A few years ago I was asked to do something completely unreasonable (fixing someone else's screw-up), kinda said yes, got off the phone, called a co-worker to vent, found out I was the third person this buck had been passed to as even the person I would have considered team doormat had said no - and suddenly the penny dropped. I called back and said no way.  I was literally shaking afterwards - I had had no idea how bad I was at setting boundaries! It's STILL hard....but at least I had identified the issue!
> So please, don't beat yourself up - applaud yourself for knowing you had it right  This kind of thing is like eating an elephant - one bite at a time!



Boundaries.  Oh those.  You have entirely defined the issue--having boundaries and making them clear.  DH has boundaries protected by concertina wire and a moat.  Like the Great Wall of China, his boundaries are visible from space.  I think their obvious nature tends to perform a preventative function.  My boundaries tend to be, let's just say, somewhat more transparent.  Your experience is very interesting.  I just finished a book about setting boundaries, and they say we learn them (or not) as a child.  That's probably true.  But as I think about it, I wonder if having less fortified parameters may also come from something like confidence.  Or maybe personality type?  I'm more likely to let people drift in because I'm curious, I feel like I can handle most things, and I generally give people the benefit of the doubt.  I'd obviously prefer not to be walked on, but on the other hand, I don't want to lose an openness to people either.  You know?  You're right, it's a fine line.  Is there a psychologist in the house?


----------



## prepster

pursecrzy said:


> Crews from my area are on their way to Florida to help restore power.



That is great.  I love how human beings pull together in a crisis.  I wish we could do this when there isn't a crisis too.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Wireless charging for iPhones has to be the biggest scam of all time. Bottom line: At some point, something has to be plugged into a wall outlet in order to charge the phone. What's wrong with the traditional wire & plug that always came with the phone? This is just another way of gouging more money from people.  End of rant.


----------



## csshopper

Madam Bijoux said:


> Wireless charging for iPhones has to be the biggest scam of all time. Bottom line: At some point, something has to be plugged into a wall outlet in order to charge the phone. What's wrong with the traditional wire & plug that always came with the phone? This is just another way of gouging more money from people.  End of rant.


Madam- you struck a nerve so I will add a howl of pain.  OS11 software will be released in October and when that happens my perfectly good, but in the eyes of Apple, OLD,  5C phone from 2013 will be, in effect, totally obsolete. Yes, I could continue on with it, but without the ability to update the software to keep pace with security improvements,  the security of my phone is compromised and that's a risk I'm not willing to take, so I have to purchase a new,  OS11 compatible one. Built in obsolescence and since the iPad is teetering on the brink with the same issue, I'm headed for a mandatory new one of those also. Maybe if they made the cases in Orange I'd resent it less????


----------



## EllenTsai

Boundaries...
I need to learn that too!
I think my problem is that I worried too much about not being seen as a nice person
So I lt my ex husband and his family take advantage of my generosity.
I entertained his parents in London last Xmas even after he had walked out on m and my daughter and took care of hotel/F&B and all the taxi and ticket costs.
Not a huge amount of money but would have made me happier if I had spent it in H/ Chanel/ Dior
All because I didn't want to be called 'not nice'
This time I learned that I don't care whether people like my ex call me nasty or heartless. They just want to use my and take advantage.
I've had enough.


----------



## EllenTsai

I just started the ball rolling on my divorce process
Time to compile my retail therapy wish list for the sh*t ahead!
By the end of this I'll probably have lots of nice Twillies and KDTs


----------



## prepster

EllenTsai said:


> I just started the ball rolling on my divorce process
> Time to compile my retail therapy wish list for the sh*t ahead!
> By the end of this I'll probably have lots of nice Twillies and KDTs



I keep a running list of things that help me take care of myself.  Some are things like getting a pedicure or having a massage, and some are material things on my wish list--everything from a new lipstick, to a pair of leather pants, to having a stone fountain built in my garden.  I also have things on the list that are relaxing, easy and cheap, like soaking in a hot bath with a pile of new shelter magazines, making a latte, or playing with the dogs.


----------



## prepster

csshopper said:


> Madam- you struck a nerve so I will add a howl of pain.  OS11 software will be released in October and when that happens my perfectly good, but in the eyes of Apple, OLD,  5C phone from 2013 will be, in effect, totally obsolete. Yes, I could continue on with it, but without the ability to update the software to keep pace with security improvements,  the security of my phone is compromised and that's a risk I'm not willing to take, so I have to purchase a new,  OS11 compatible one. Built in obsolescence and since the iPad is teetering on the brink with the same issue, I'm headed for a mandatory new one of those also. Maybe if they made the cases in Orange I'd resent it less????



Lol!  I have a 5s that I love because it is so small and thin, and I'll be in the same boat.  A friend of mine saw it and said, "Geez, when did you get that thing?!"  As if it were from the turn of the last century.  It's what, maybe 3 years old and I'm already a dinosaur.


----------



## ouija board

I just had to replace my 5s because it died..wouldn't turn on at all. Prior to its death, apps would randomly stop working. I'm pretty sure it was doing its best to signal its impending demise, but I stubbornly kept on going with it. I do like my new iPhone 7, though. What really burns me up is the new Mac laptop which has its own unique ports. To use a USB stick, I would need an adaptor.  Not a huge hardship, just annoying on principal. I don't like change. 

EllenTsai, you need a whole lot of orange boxes on your wishlist!!  Good luck with the road ahead.


----------



## prepster

ouija board said:


> I just had to replace my 5s because it died..wouldn't turn on at all. Prior to its death, apps would randomly stop working. I'm pretty sure it was doing its best to signal its impending demise, but I stubbornly kept on going with it. I do like my new iPhone 7, though. What really burns me up is the new Mac laptop which has its own unique ports. To use a USB stick, I would need an adaptor.  Not a huge hardship, just annoying on principal. I don't like change.
> 
> EllenTsai, you need a whole lot of orange boxes on your wishlist!!  Good luck with the road ahead.



That is interesting.  I wonder why they would have done that.  Do you suppose this is a clue that USB ports are going to change or go away.  Surely Apple can't make that much just selling people adapters, can they?  I am going to have to get a new Mac desktop, but I've been putting it off for the reasons you mention.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Helllooooooo, ck!  I'm in the UK for a few days of walking, tea, and general R&R.
> DH and I have been averaging about seven miles a day.  Pretty good considering my tissue paper feetses.
> But I miss the puppers.


Are you in the Lake Country or some part of the country known to be scenic?


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> I keep a running list of things that help me take care of myself.  Some are things like getting a pedicure or having a massage, and some are material things on my wish list--everything from a new lipstick, to a pair of leather pants, to having a stone fountain built in my garden.  I also have things on the list that are relaxing, easy and cheap, like soaking in a hot bath with a pile of new shelter magazines, making a latte, or playing with the dogs.


A page-turner novel.


----------



## chicinthecity777

prepster said:


> That is interesting.  I wonder why they would have done that.  Do you suppose this is a clue that USB ports are going to change or go away.  Surely Apple can't make that much just selling people adapters, can they?  I am going to have to get a new Mac desktop, but I've been putting it off for the reasons you mention.


Everything Apple do as a company is designed to lock you in and maximise profit for them.


----------



## lulilu

Is Apple going to the mini plug?  Very annoying indeed.  I am going to hold onto my laptop for as long as I can.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I hate changes in technology. Just when I get used to a device, then it's time to change.
Now, after wrestling with MS Word to put together an image heavy proposal last night, I wouldn't mind giving some MS peeps a piece of my mind.

At 4:00 PM yesterday, a colleague was working on a proposal and the document became corrupt. Tech support managed to save the content without the formatting. I am the Word formatting queen at my office. So, I worked till 11:00 PM redoing the damned thing, separating it into 4 separate sections.


----------



## lulilu

Horrible EB.  I worked with a system that was centralized in DC.  On the rare occasion, I lost a brief or memo for who-knows-what reason.  It took them so long to try to recover it and they were not always successful.  So frustrating to have to recreate a huge document.  You must be exhausted.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> A page-turner novel.



Oh, that's an excellent one!  There's something very reassuring about having several books that I'm looking forward to reading.  A novel is such a great way to take you out of your life and live in someone else's for awhile.  Do you have any all-time favorites?


----------



## prepster

etoupebirkin said:


> I hate changes in technology. Just when I get used to a device, then it's time to change.
> Now, after wrestling with MS Word to put together an image heavy proposal last night, I wouldn't mind giving some MS peeps a piece of my mind.
> 
> At 4:00 PM yesterday, a colleague was working on a proposal and the document became corrupt. Tech support managed to save the content without the formatting. I am the Word formatting queen at my office. So, I worked till 11:00 PM redoing the damned thing, separating it into 4 separate sections.



Oh ugh, I'm sorry to hear that!  What a pain.  Sounds like you were a hero though!  Yay you! 

My great grandmother lived to be 98, and we would often talk about the changes that she saw in her life.  It is exciting and daunting to consider the changes that we will see in the next 5 years, let alone the next 50.  Crazy!


----------



## ouija board

Happy Friday, everybody! 

I spent all morning running errands, apparently with my tshirt inside out, tags flapping in the wind. It's gonna be a great day [emoji38]


----------



## mistikat

OB, it's supposed to be lucky to put a shirt on inside out. Or so I've been told. Maybe my mom was just trying to spare my feelings!

As for phones, I actually do need a new one and don't know if I should get the IPhone 8 or wait for the X. Though I hate the idea of having to raise my phone to my face to unlock it all the time.


----------



## ouija board

Darn it, that's been my problem all these years. I've been wearing my clothes right side out!


----------



## mistikat

See - it's a simple fix!


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Hi, guys, I'm back, to tales of inside-out shirts and phone conundrums.  I'm in the market for a new phone, too, and I think I'm going with the 8.  For those making an Apple-related choice, may I suggest: 
Happy to be back, but had an awesome time in London.
Mabel is bigger and fuzzier than she was when we left.  I am afraided.


----------



## mistikat

Welcome back, Mindi! We need some pup pics!


----------



## lulilu

The size of the X makes me hesitate.  I have a 6plus, which I love.  I like the big size.  The 8 and 8plus appear to be smaller and the X is yet another size.  Will this face recognition keep the GD from bogarting my phone the second she sees?  I am always unlocking it to some game or another that she's left on.


----------



## Mindi B

I may need a special lens to capture Moose Mabel.  She's now firmly in that post-puppy phase--leaner, more independent, less fractious, and fuzzier than ever.  She went out for her first "big-girl" walk with Henry and DH this morning, and DH reports that a stranger came up to him and, pointing at Mabel, said, "She's so beautiful!"   Not sure how Henry felt about this exchange. . . .


----------



## mistikat

MabelCam!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, mistikat, be careful what you wish for!  Besides, the view would be obstructed by fuzz.


----------



## pursecrzy

I'm also on the new phone list.

I have a 6S + so I'm used to the large size. Wonder how much more Bell will charge me each month even if I buy the phone.


----------



## Mindi B

I like the enhanced camera on the 8+, but the main thing for me, I think, is size--I need smallness.  So I think I'm still headed toward the 8.  But I haven't committed yet.  Pursey, are there big advantages (no pun intended) to the larger size format?


----------



## pursecrzy

I play games on my phone. The larger size makes it easier to play, text etc. 
I think the battery lasts longer too. Larger phone, more space for a battery.


----------



## pursecrzy

mistikat said:


> OB, it's supposed to be lucky to put a shirt on inside out. Or so I've been told. Maybe my mom was just trying to spare my feelings!
> 
> As for phones, I actually do need a new one and don't know if I should get the IPhone 8 or wait for the X. Though I hate the idea of having to raise my phone to my face to unlock it all the time.



That's why you get the watch!


----------



## mistikat

Ack. I want the watch too! But I'm not getting it, at least not now. I've never had the Plus but now I'm thinking maybe ... because of the camera. I just don't want it to feel too huge.


----------



## EllenTsai

My SA told me 3rd gen watch will also have the Hermes edition as well


----------



## lulilu

I have the bigger 6plus and love it.  I like being able to look at photos and reading on the bigger format.


----------



## mistikat

Yeah, but it's harder to check your phone surreptitiously in a meeting with the plus ...


----------



## EllenTsai

I like hermes Apple Watch with double tour straps...
But I already have a J12 that I'm already wearing as my everyday watch
I'm still thinking of reasons to get an Apple Watch other than pretty straps


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> I hate changes in technology. Just when I get used to a device, then it's time to change.
> Now, after wrestling with MS Word to put together an image heavy proposal last night, I wouldn't mind giving some MS peeps a piece of my mind.
> 
> At 4:00 PM yesterday, a colleague was working on a proposal and the document became corrupt. Tech support managed to save the content without the formatting. I am the Word formatting queen at my office. So, I worked till 11:00 PM redoing the damned thing, separating it into 4 separate sections.


Becoming corrupt is a risk for long documents.   I save previous versions like mad.


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> I have never read Brene Brown.  What's her genre?



She's a social worker/story teller, focused on vulnerability and "whole hearted living".  She is relatable and fun...like I would want to be her friend.


----------



## ck21

Today (well, technically yesterday now) our guy turned 7!!!!!  How did that happen?


----------



## Mindi B

Oh my gosh!  Happy belated birthday to Collin from Chat Auntie Mindi!  
I can't really believe it, ck.  How DID that happen?!  Dang.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, the sturm und drang of daily life continues unabated. HenHen has kennel cough.  Mabel is not symptomatic yet, but I am apprehensive.  Crap, crap, crap, if you'll excuse my French.  We'll try to keep Mabs and Henry apart, but realistically, they were in the same facility, they were together all yesterday and last night (when Henry's symptoms first appeared), so she's almost certainly been exposed.  Just need to see how things develop.  Or don't develop, hopefully.  They've both had their Bordatella vaccines, of course, but it's clearly not a guarantee of protection.  Too many strains.  Sigh.  My babies.
Henry has already been seen at our local animal ER (very little traffic at 6 am on Saturday!) and is on antibiotics, which will at least, we think, have a mild anti-inflammatory effect on his respiratory tract.
I HATE it when my babies don't feel well.


----------



## lulilu

How did that happen, Mindi?  I am freaking a bit because the little dogs are going to be boarded this week.  I am taking Emmy away for a few days and DD is going to Brazil for work.  DD1 will be around, but I hate to ask her to take care of the dogs full time.  They are going to our vet for boarding, and have gone there in the past, but yikes.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B, I am so sorry about the troubles of your fur babies! My in-laws previous dog would always get sick after boarding too. I really hope they get better soon! 

In the meanwhile, Harry is back with mum and dad and apparently he sulked for the first several days back home. He would not interact with mum and dad, so I was told. He had a nice stay at the groomers place. One of the women has a little boy and he was very fond of Harry and they had been sleeping in the same room.


----------



## lulilu

Is Henry just a little down?  I hope he's not really sick.  Such a worry when they are sick.

LOL re Harry sulking, XX.  I have read that dogs don't really have "memory" like we do, e.g., scolding them if they are not "caught in the act" is meaningless as they do not understand why you are scolding.  Not sure if this is true or not.  I always hope it means that they do not know how long you are gone when they are boarded.


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> Today (well, technically yesterday now) our guy turned 7!!!!!  How did that happen?


7!!!! WOW!!!!! I hope he had a great birthday. 
Mindi, I hope Henry feels better and that Mabel remains symptom free.
Lulilu, Safe travels
xiangxiang, I bet the boy misses Harry too.

My gym has some really cute dogs. I am not ruling out getting one once I retire.

Also, next Friday, I am going to see how much I can deadlift, squat and bench press. Saturday is my 58th birthday, and I wanted to deadlift at least 200lbs. Currently, I have done 3 sets of 5 reps (deadlifts) at 190lbs (pretty easily). Yesterday I did 17 reps of squats between 120 and 127lbs. I've done single 130lb squats pretty easily. Bench pressing, I am a newbie, so I am unsure of my load. But I am getting the hang of it.

In the future, I probably will enter some local weight lifting competitions. So, we are going to structure my training like a meet where for each discipline I will have three progressively heavier lifts. These are one shot deals where I will follow the commands of a judge (in this case, my trainer).

Also, because of the strength training and physical therapy, I can go down stairs without holding onto a bannister. This is a huge deal for me and my severely arthritic knees.

I am a testament to strength training helping movement and flexibility for people with osteoarthritis. 

Right now I need to do my PT exercises.


----------



## ouija board

EllenTsai said:


> I like hermes Apple Watch with double tour straps...
> But I already have a J12 that I'm already wearing as my everyday watch
> I'm still thinking of reasons to get an Apple Watch other than pretty straps



I was gifted my watch when it first came out, and I don't think I would've gotten one otherwise. BUT, having worn it for awhile now, I would replace it if I ever lost it. I love that I can see texts, hear driving directions, and answer calls without having to scrounge in my bag for my phone. Also, the Watch can tell me if my phone is in range and ping the phone to locate it, which comes in handy if I can't find the phone. This has come in handy way too many times to admit!  One other feature that I like but haven't used is the ability to take pictures remotely with your phone using the watch. Better selfies, I guess. I also like the activity tracker, but because most of my straps are H leather, I don't wear the watch if I'm really working out and sweating a lot. I have discovered that Coach makes pretty embellished Apple watch bands, and they're cheaper and more sweat resistant than H bands.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, sorry to hear about the kennel cough outbreak!

Lulilu, yep, kennel cough happens just like kids and colds at daycare. It's rarely more than an annoying, hacking cough that lasts a week, and usually they don't get too down and out. 

Ck, happy birthday to Collin!!!!!!! Has it really been 7 years??!

EB, 200lbs...that's fantastic!! I know you'll hit your goal.


----------



## etoupebirkin

They think I'll lift 225. I'll let you all know....


----------



## lulilu

Thanks, OB.  I am just horrified that they take a dog that is coughing.  Fingers crossed for the babies.

EB, wanting to be home with the dogs was one factor in my retiring early.  I love being with them.  They follow me everywhere and I really love that.  So, I hope you consider adopting.  (I have to avert my eyes on FB and IG because there are so many needy dogs.  The needy doxies really get to me; I have to remind myself that 3 dogs is plenty and no, I cannot jump in the car and drive to TX to get that cute little doxie.  I miss Moose and Rocky and their antics.)

EB, the weight lifting is amazing.  Even more is the fact that your knees feel better.  I am just going to strength and aerobic classes at the Y and it's helped me with stairs as well (when they aren't hurting from all the leg exercises).  I hope my balance improves (I think it is, incrementally) as I have fallen a few times over the years resulting in broken limbs.  I don't need that again.  I think your birthday goals are good incentives too.

CK, time is racing by -- I still remember the posts when you went into labor!!  I love your updates and can see what a great, loving mom you are.


----------



## EllenTsai

etoupebirkin said:


> They think I'll lift 225. I'll let you all know....


I'm still trying to wrap my head around someone lifting twice my body weight 
The most my PT got me to deadlift was 52.5 kg... which is 1kg over my body weight...
But I can leg press 90kg at the moment 
My work out record is really funny with 4/5/6/8/10 kg on everything else then 90kg (used to be 100 before going UK for summer) on leg press


----------



## EllenTsai

ouija board said:


> I was gifted my watch when it first came out, and I don't think I would've gotten one otherwise. BUT, having worn it for awhile now, I would replace it if I ever lost it. I love that I can see texts, hear driving directions, and answer calls without having to scrounge in my bag for my phone. Also, the Watch can tell me if my phone is in range and ping the phone to locate it, which comes in handy if I can't find the phone. This has come in handy way too many times to admit!  One other feature that I like but haven't used is the ability to take pictures remotely with your phone using the watch. Better selfies, I guess. I also like the activity tracker, but because most of my straps are H leather, I don't wear the watch if I'm really working out and sweating a lot. I have discovered that Coach makes pretty embellished Apple watch bands, and they're cheaper and more sweat resistant than H bands.


Sounds like a good idea!
Also not having to mess with my phone while trying to practice my choreo would be nice I suppose 
I feel like I'm cheating on my J12 by eyeing up another watch now


----------



## chicinthecity777

@lulilu I don't know about dogs memory specifically but I know they on average have a intelligence of a 2-3 year old human babies. I think they would know you are away for a while and Harry and the previous one Charlie were both good at sulking. Sign of a spoilt dog perhaps? 
@etoupebirkin I am shocked at how much weight you can lift! Wow! You must put a lot of training to it! 
I have been trying get back to yoga and downloaded some app. Just started a routine which was supposed to be for beginners but I can hardly keep up. Need to practise more to get back to the game. It does feel so good afterwards!


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu, the kennel I use is good--They would never take a symptomatic dog and they insist on proof of all vaccinations, including Bordatella.  But as OB said, kennel cough is the canine equivalent of the common cold or flu--there are lots of strains of the virus so even the vaccine (which, I think, covers about six strains) is no guarantee that another version won't strike.  It is respiratory, so highly contagious no matter how careful the kennel is about hygiene.  And I suspect a dog could be infectious before symptoms appear.  All of which is my long-winded way of saying that it's just not possible to guard against this disease completely.  But it is generally fairly mild and self-limiting.  Some vets wouldn't even have prescribed antibiotics at this point (which, since the disease is viral, will do nothing for the primary illness).  There is a very slight chance that it can morph into pneumonia (I think largely from the dog inhaling aspirated mucous, but I could be wrong about that).  Fortunately, complications are not common.
I informed the kennel and they were apologetic, glad I called, and want to be kept in the loop.  They confirmed that they are on the highest level of anti-kennel-cough protocols and will remain vigilant--I believe they do their best.  Interestingly, the person from the kennel said that sometimes she has seen vets use this diagnosis as a cash cow, by suggesting all sorts of unnecessary additional "rule-out" testing and "prophylactic" meds. . . . As it happens, the vet at the ER did try to sell me on a $700 chest x-ray "just in case" there is an obstruction.  Er, I love my dogs HUGELY, but I felt that that test was premature at best, and not medically indicated at worst.  So the kennel may have had a point.  I'll check in with our regular vet on Monday.
Try not to worry too much about your little ones!  Henry (and Olive) stayed at this kennel a dozen times with no ill effects.  Just be sure any facility you have is sensible about their practices on vaccines and hygiene, as of course you already are.
Good vibes for HenHen and Mabs are appreciated.  Heck, I'll take some too, if there are any spares.


----------



## Mindi B

I greatly admire all of you with your exercise accomplishments.  I hate exercise and am trying to get myself back to a daily routine, but I'm finding it difficult.  The idea is far more appealing than the practice.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> lulilu, the kennel I use is good--They would never take a symptomatic dog and they insist on proof of all vaccinations, including Bordatella.  But as OB said, kennel cough is the canine equivalent of the common cold or flu--there are lots of strains of the virus so even the vaccine (which, I think, covers about six strains) is no guarantee that another version won't strike.  It is respiratory, so highly contagious no matter how careful the kennel is about hygiene.  And I suspect a dog could be infectious before symptoms appear.  All of which is my long-winded way of saying that it's just not possible to guard against this disease completely.  But it is generally fairly mild and self-limiting.  Some vets wouldn't even have prescribed antibiotics at this point (which, since the disease is viral, will do nothing for the primary illness).  There is a very slight chance that it can morph into pneumonia (I think largely from the dog inhaling aspirated mucous, but I could be wrong about that).  Fortunately, complications are not common.
> I informed the kennel and they were apologetic, glad I called, and want to be kept in the loop.  They confirmed that they are on the highest level of anti-kennel-cough protocols and will remain vigilant--I believe they do their best.  Interestingly, the person from the kennel said that sometimes she has seen vets use this diagnosis as a cash cow, by suggesting all sorts of unnecessary additional "rule-out" testing and "prophylactic" meds. . . . As it happens, the vet at the ER did try to sell me on a $700 chest x-ray "just in case" there is an obstruction.  Er, I love my dogs HUGELY, but I felt that that test was premature at best, and not medically indicated at worst.  So the kennel may have had a point.  I'll check in with our regular vet on Monday.
> Try not to worry too much about your little ones!  Henry (and Olive) stayed at this kennel a dozen times with no ill effects.  Just be sure any facility you have is sensible about their practices on vaccines and hygiene, as of course you already are.
> Good vibes for HenHen and Mabs are appreciated.  Heck, I'll take some too, if there are any spares.



Did they say anything about the H3N2 dog flu?


----------



## Mindi B

No--haven't heard that this has hit in our area in any significant way as yet.  But of course we can't know for sure what virus Henry has contracted.


----------



## ck21

EB-wow, wow, wow!!!!!  You are an inspiration!


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> They think I'll lift 225. I'll let you all know....


eb- if it was ever, (and hope that is never), necessary, I have visions of you taking out a 225# man who never saw it coming from an elegant mature woman. Must feel very empowering to have developed this strength, bet your trainer brags about you!


----------



## etoupebirkin

csshopper said:


> eb- if it was ever, (and hope that is never), necessary, I have visions of you taking out a 225# man who never saw it coming from an elegant mature woman. Must feel very empowering to have developed this strength, bet your trainer brags about you!


Yes, I am teacher's pet at the gym.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thanks everyone for the kind comments.
But I came to the realization that I had to make serious changes in my lifestyle or I would have serious medical impacts that would affect my quality of life and mobility. So, I really had no choice in the matter. I changed my diet, exercise patterns, vitamins and sleep patterns.
The result is I feel 10-15 years younger. I am sure I am no longer pre-diabetic either.

I firmly believe that you ladies would make the same choices as I did given the situation.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> 7!!!! WOW!!!!! I hope he had a great birthday.
> Mindi, I hope Henry feels better and that Mabel remains symptom free.
> Lulilu, Safe travels
> xiangxiang, I bet the boy misses Harry too.
> 
> My gym has some really cute dogs. I am not ruling out getting one once I retire.
> 
> Also, next Friday, I am going to see how much I can deadlift, squat and bench press. Saturday is my 58th birthday, and I wanted to deadlift at least 200lbs. Currently, I have done 3 sets of 5 reps (deadlifts) at 190lbs (pretty easily). Yesterday I did 17 reps of squats between 120 and 127lbs. I've done single 130lb squats pretty easily. Bench pressing, I am a newbie, so I am unsure of my load. But I am getting the hang of it.
> 
> In the future, I probably will enter some local weight lifting competitions. So, we are going to structure my training like a meet where for each discipline I will have three progressively heavier lifts. These are one shot deals where I will follow the commands of a judge (in this case, my trainer).
> 
> Also, because of the strength training and physical therapy, I can go down stairs without holding onto a bannister. This is a huge deal for me and my severely arthritic knees.
> 
> I am a testament to strength training helping movement and flexibility for people with osteoarthritis.
> 
> Right now I need to do my PT exercises.


I guess the lifting helps your quads which strengthens the knees?  I've had replacements in each knee.   i do not like to stand and don't walk much but I do use stationary bike multiple times during the week to keep joint flexible.   This is very important for knee comfort.   I'm a bit older than you so I have "worn out" more cartilage.   But for my last knee replacement I breezed thru physical therapy and in fact did a really short bout of it, really short.   Stationary bike use really strengthened knees.
Congrats on your lifting prowess, EB, and happy birthday.  Amazing how people can go into new, unforeseen phases in their lives and doors open up accordingly.   Are you going to tan yourself like crazy to look like a female weight lifter typically does?   
I have been reading about eye care.   I was surprised to read that weight lifting can put pressure on the eyes.   I am not trying to be a pill.   Just be careful, EB.. . .  Maybe ask an eye doc what she recommends . . . ?


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind comments.
> But I came to the realization that I had to make serious changes in my lifestyle or I would have serious medical impacts that would affect my quality of life and mobility. So, I really had no choice in the matter. I changed my diet, exercise patterns, vitamins and sleep patterns.
> The result is I feel 10-15 years younger. I am sure I am no longer pre-diabetic either.
> 
> I firmly believe that you ladies would make the same choices as I did given the situation.


I felll in the Hecht's parking lot 20 years ago and that led me to go to the gym and use the weight machines and some free weights  Early 50s was a good time to do that.  Still had energy..  I haven't gone back to the machines in a while but I do lift free weights some during the week so that if I fall again I can pick myself up, for Pete's sake!!!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Well, I hope most people would try to improve their habits to prolong healthy mobility, EB, but you don't do things by halves.  You have embraced a new lifestyle, complete with competitive lifting.  And I've seen you shop, which you do with speed, decisiveness and ferocity.  AND you clearly give your all to your work AND your family, all at the same time.  You, as I believe I've said before, are a force of nature (a good one).
So let us admire ya.


----------



## Mindi B

For those waiting for a Henry Health Update (anyone? )--he's doing fine.  He clearly doesn't feel great and is spending most of his time sleeping, but his coughing last night was less frequent and intense (is that good or bad?  I don't know; hoping it means less inflammation and not a move toward the lungs) and he continues to eat normally.  No panting and still no GI issues.  
We crated him last night so he was forced to remain relatively calm and still and so his sputum wasn't being actively shared with the entire family (ewww).  He made some unhappy noises about 2 am, so DH--get this--took his pillow and lay on the floor next to the crate so HenHen wouldn't feel alone.
Love my guys.  
Miss Mabs continues to be preternaturally fuzzy.


----------



## QuelleFromage

lulilu said:


> Is Henry just a little down?  I hope he's not really sick.  Such a worry when they are sick.
> 
> LOL re Harry sulking, XX.  I have read that dogs don't really have "memory" like we do, e.g., scolding them if they are not "caught in the act" is meaningless as they do not understand why you are scolding.  Not sure if this is true or not.  I always hope it means that they do not know how long you are gone when they are boarded.



So sad to have the pups feeling bad.
I have been away in Kenya and Tanzania for a solid month and my pups stay with our housekeeper, which is I think easier on them than a kennel. She lost one of her dogs and loves ours and it is a comfort to her as well. But one of our dogs is a rescue...and I mean I found her on the street, starving - I do not believe she ever had an owner or a home, she may have been a puppy mill breeding dog, or a yard dog of some kind. Having humans to love has just blown her mind - it has been amazing to see her blossom.  We had her 11 months before I went away on this trip (I've been on short trips of course but never a month), and coming back - I now KNOW dogs have a sense of time and memory. My older pup whom I have had for 9 years knows I will always return - he is fine. My poor sweet new rescue woof - she's been shaky for days, glued to my side. I really think she thought I'd never come back.  This weekend she is finally calm and happy again. 



etoupebirkin said:


> They think I'll lift 225. I'll let you all know....



I remember when you were deadlifting 70, I think? AMAZING. You are an inspiration (and look fabulous!).


----------



## QuelleFromage

Mindi B said:


> For those waiting for a Henry Health Update (anyone? )--he's doing fine.  He clearly doesn't feel great and is spending most of his time sleeping, but his coughing last night was less frequent and intense (is that good or bad?  I don't know; hoping it means less inflammation and not a move toward the lungs) and he continues to eat normally.  No panting and still no GI issues.
> We crated him last night so he was forced to remain relatively calm and still and so his sputum wasn't being actively shared with the entire family (ewww).  He made some unhappy noises about 2 am, so DH--get this--took his pillow and lay on the floor next to the crate so HenHen wouldn't feel alone.
> Love my guys.
> Miss Mabs continues to be preternaturally fuzzy.


You have a gem of a DH. What great furbaby parents you are!


----------



## Mindi B

Aw, thank you, QuelleFromage--it takes one to know one!  Your story of rescuing your girl from the streets is heartwarming.  As stressful as it was for her when you were away, in the long run this might be really good for her: She will learn that in her new life, her people ALWAYS come back!


----------



## HavLab

QuelleFromage said:


> So sad to have the pups feeling bad.
> I have been away in Kenya and Tanzania for a solid month and my pups stay with our housekeeper, which is I think easier on them than a kennel. She lost one of her dogs and loves ours and it is a comfort to her as well. But one of our dogs is a rescue...and I mean I found her on the street, starving - I do not believe she ever had an owner or a home, she may have been a puppy mill breeding dog, or a yard dog of some kind. Having humans to love has just blown her mind - it has been amazing to see her blossom.  We had her 11 months before I went away on this trip (I've been on short trips of course but never a month), and coming back - I now KNOW dogs have a sense of time and memory. My older pup whom I have had for 9 years knows I will always return - he is fine. My poor sweet new rescue woof - she's been shaky for days, glued to my side. I really think she thought I'd never come back.  This weekend she is finally calm and happy again.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when you were deadlifting 70, I think? AMAZING. You are an inspiration (and look fabulous!).




How was your trip?  have you been to either of those countries before?   

Glad your dog is doing better!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Mindi B said:


> Aw, thank you, QuelleFromage--it takes one to know one!  Your story of rescuing your girl from the streets is heartwarming.  As stressful as it was for her when you were away, in the long run this might be really good for her: She will learn that in her new life, her people ALWAYS come back!


I like this thought! She's such a wonderful dog - you would never expect the sweet temperament she has from a street dog that I honestly thought was a coyote when I first saw her. Under all the dirt and bones and the fact that some jerk had hacked off her coat to the skin  there was a beautiful white husky with mixed eyes. After a vet, a bath, a LOT of love and gaining 15 pounds (35 to 50!) she is a traffic stopper and also a major snugglebug.


----------



## QuelleFromage

HavLab said:


> How was your trip?  have you been to either of those countries before?
> 
> Glad your dog is doing better!


I had been to Kenya - I do a fair amount of both business and volunteer work in East Africa - but not to Tanzania, which is a SPECTACULAR country. This was half work (photography, and that part of my work is like play for me), half vacation - it was fabulous.


----------



## HavLab

QuelleFromage said:


> I had been to Kenya - I do a fair amount of both business and volunteer work in East Africa - but not to Tanzania, which is a SPECTACULAR country. This was half work (photography, and that part of my work is like play for me), half vacation - it was fabulous.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you.  Both countries interest me - and I haven't been to either one.  Recently someone from Tanzania told me not to go, but  I think sometimes people are often like that about where they grew up.


----------



## Mindi B

Mabel on Henry on Mindi.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Mabel on Henry on Mindi.
> 
> View attachment 3828288


----------



## chaneljewel

Ck, hard to believe it's been 7 years!!
EB, good for you on the weightlifting.  Exercise definitely makes you feel better.  I do yoga and piloxing then go to the gym on the off days.  I can't imagine not doing some sort of exercise as it always clears my head.  
Sorry about the kennel cough, Mindi.   Poor fur babies.
 I love, love my girls too, lulilu.  It's total love from them.


----------



## Mindi B

Apparently, today is "International Talk Like a Pirate Day."
Avast ye, maties!  Arrrrrrrrr!


----------



## EllenTsai

My daughter borrowed this book from her infant school liberary
Then she's been talking about me hearties for about a week


----------



## ouija board

How have I missed International Talk Like A Pirate Day all my life? Now there's a holiday to celebrate. Arrrrrr!


----------



## hrhkaren

Hi i'm new to the H section 

I just bought my first H - was wondering if anyone can confirm that the 2017 stamp is "A" and what the rest of the stamp numbers/letters mean?

TIA!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Apparently, today is "International Talk Like a Pirate Day."
> Avast ye, maties!  Arrrrrrrrr!


To be honest I have no idea how to talk like a pirate! I watched the first 2 of the Pirates of the Caribbean films and quite liked them. But I couldn't finish the 3rd and haven't seen the rest of them at all. The really did too much of it IMO.


----------



## mistikat

hrhkaren said:


> Hi i'm new to the H section
> 
> I just bought my first H - was wondering if anyone can confirm that the 2017 stamp is "A" and what the rest of the stamp numbers/letters mean?
> 
> TIA!



These are all craftsman's/atelier marks. If you have specific authentication related questions - please consider engaging a paid service. Thanks.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL, xiangxiang!  I agree about the PotC franchise, but the film industry is so risk averse that they can't do anything but sequels and remakes right now.
As to talking like a pirate, just say "Arrrrrrrrr" a lot.  And toss in threats about "walking the plank" occasionally.  Also, pepper your conversation with exclamations like "Shiver me timbers!"  You'll do fine.
If all else fails, wear an eye patch.


----------



## pursecrzy

A parrot on your shoulder works as well


----------



## Mindi B

Yes!  Also, a wooden leg, though that would require an extreme degree of commitment.


----------



## cavalpha

Hello ladies, another (lurking) jump in on the working out, weightlifting talk and especially for *@etoupebirkin *-  I just have to share this wonderful piece I saw on the PBS News Hour last night, not that you need any more inspiration or motivation. It seems this amazing lady is in our Northern VA neck of the woods.
I see weightlifting medals in your horizon ......

https://eblnews.com/video/how-72-year-old-weightlifter-lifting-expectations-210941


----------



## ouija board

Hi Cavalpha! Wow, she's 72 yrs old, and she can dead lift 273lbs! I definitely see medals in EB's future.


----------



## hrhkaren

mistikat said:


> These are all craftsman's/atelier marks. If you have specific authentication related questions - please consider engaging a paid service. Thanks.


No need for authentication, I purchased at H in Capri few days ago.
I'm just curious. That's all...


----------



## mistikat

hrhkaren said:


> No need for authentication, I purchased at H in Capri few days ago.
> I'm just curious. That's all...



Awesome! Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Wow, I can't imagine why not....my Tanzanian friends are so proud of their country! It's wonderful IMO.


----------



## prepster

hrhkaren said:


> Hi i'm new to the H section
> 
> I just bought my first H - was wondering if anyone can confirm that the 2017 stamp is "A" and what the rest of the stamp numbers/letters mean?
> 
> TIA!



Congrats!  Someone may have already answered this (I haven't quite caught up) but yes, A is 2017.  You probably could google your marks and find out the atelier, but they pinpoint that, and the section where the artisan works who made your bag.  Enjoy your bag in good health!


----------



## etoupebirkin

cavalpha said:


> Hello ladies, another (lurking) jump in on the working out, weightlifting talk and especially for *@etoupebirkin *-  I just have to share this wonderful piece I saw on the PBS News Hour last night, not that you need any more inspiration or motivation. It seems this amazing lady is in our Northern VA neck of the woods.
> I see weightlifting medals in your horizon ......
> 
> https://eblnews.com/video/how-72-year-old-weightlifter-lifting-expectations-210941


She's very inspiring!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> LOL, xiangxiang!  I agree about the PotC franchise, but the film industry is so risk averse that they can't do anything but sequels and remakes right now.
> As to talking like a pirate, just say "Arrrrrrrrr" a lot.  And toss in threats about "walking the plank" occasionally.  Also, pepper your conversation with exclamations like "Shiver me timbers!"  You'll do fine.
> If all else fails, wear an eye patch.





Mindi B said:


> Yes!  Also, a wooden leg, though that would require an extreme degree of commitment.





pursecrzy said:


> A parrot on your shoulder works as well


 Who invents those international days? I want one too! Not sure for what yet...


----------



## hrhkaren

prepster said:


> Congrats!  Someone may have already answered this (I haven't quite caught up) but yes, A is 2017.  You probably could google your marks and find out the atelier, but they pinpoint that, and the section where the artisan works who made your bag.  Enjoy your bag in good health!



Thank you very much, Prepster!  I'm very excited to use it...but will have to get some twillies first. I'm too paranoid making the handles darker than the rest of the bag. Have a good one!


----------



## HavLab

QuelleFromage said:


> Wow, I can't imagine why not....my Tanzanian friends are so proud of their country! It's wonderful IMO.





Yes, it is sad.  Something must have happened.  I have heard similar things though (not Tanzania specific) from expats and exiles.  Not to turn the chat to depressing...but... I used to train with a guy whose father was murdered by the government of his native country.  He wasnt ashamed of his heritage, but he was pretty negative about the country.  I know a couple of people who hold multiple passports "just in case" because of what their parents went through.    And some people are ethnic, religious whatever minorities who despite being born in a place never quite fit in and therefore maybe dont have the same pride they would feel if the locals fully accepted them. 
Getting back to Tanzania, I am glad you liked the country!


----------



## QuelleFromage

HavLab said:


> Yes, it is sad.  Something must have happened.  I have heard similar things though (not Tanzania specific) from expats and exiles.  Not to turn the chat to depressing...but... I used to train with a guy whose father was murdered by the government of his native country.  He wasnt ashamed of his heritage, but he was pretty negative about the country.  I know a couple of people who hold multiple passports "just in case" because of what their parents went through.    And some people are ethnic, religious whatever minorities who despite being born in a place never quite fit in and therefore maybe dont have the same pride they would feel if the locals fully accepted them.
> Getting back to Tanzania, I am glad you liked the country!


I suppose it's fair enough - my understanding is the last government was fairly corrupt, although not at that level. I certainly know Rwandans who feel that way, understandably so.
Tanzania is quite special.....all countries have their issues and divisions of course


----------



## chaneljewel

cavalpha said:


> Hello ladies, another (lurking) jump in on the working out, weightlifting talk and especially for *@etoupebirkin *-  I just have to share this wonderful piece I saw on the PBS News Hour last night, not that you need any more inspiration or motivation. It seems this amazing lady is in our Northern VA neck of the woods.
> I see weightlifting medals in your horizon ......
> 
> https://eblnews.com/video/how-72-year-old-weightlifter-lifting-expectations-210941


Amazing!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Yesterday, I did what I set out to do today at my gym.
I squatted 150 (more than my body weight), benched 62.5 (I'm a newbie at it), and deadlifted 225. I had a lot more in the tank.
Age is just a number and the weightlifting helps me with my arthritis.
I had a big smile on my face all day.


----------



## ouija board

You hit your birthday goal, right?! And not just 200lbs but an extra 25! [emoji122][emoji123]


----------



## ouija board

Interesting and relevant fact of the day: Alligators get West Nile Virus. Why is this relevant to TPFers? Because, among other symptoms, it causes white spots to show up on the scales, rendering the skin unusable for leather. Ah, the interesting things one learns at vet conferences. Another fun topic: "Reptile reproductive surgery: When two lizards love each other very much."


----------



## Mindi B

LOL on that conference topic!  I wanna see that Powerpoint.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, you totally, completely rock.  But we all knew that.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I've got to figure out my next weightlifting goal. 300 deadlift / 200 squat?!!! I know I need to work on my bench press. It's a really challenging and complex thing to do correctly.

I realize that at some point that my progress will slow down. I am going to move from a hex bar to a straight bar on my deadlifts. The training wheels are going to come off!

But I really like it. I love my trainers, too.


----------



## Mindi B

Shoot, girl, why hold back?  Go for a nice, even ONE TON deadlift!  C'mon, aim high!  
Serious question: When you bench press, do you use a machine contraption that guides the bar, or do you do it with free weights?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Oh, today, I'm wearing my new SO RG Constance. I'm naming her Snally--for the Snallygaster beer fest in which she was christened.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> Shoot, girl, why hold back?  Go for a nice, even ONE TON deadlift!  C'mon, aim high!
> Serious question: When you bench press, do you use a machine contraption that guides the bar, or do you do it with free weights?


I use a 45lb straight bar. Not a woosie. Learning how to do it right. I'm setting my shoulders, chest and bending the bar (not actually, but the action sets my body correctly);  and I'm pushing from my feet at the same time. It's an incredibly complex series of commands and actions. I did sets of three reps on the 62.5. I actually did a 4th rep because on one rep I did not obey my coach's command.


----------



## Mindi B

Wow.  Just wow.  This is so good for you, and so impressive.  Why am I not doing this?  Oh, right, I'm a lazy slug!
Forgot that for a mo'.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

ouija board said:


> Interesting and relevant fact of the day: Alligators get West Nile Virus. Why is this relevant to TPFers? Because, among other symptoms, it causes white spots to show up on the scales, rendering the skin unusable for leather. Ah, the interesting things one learns at vet conferences. Another fun topic: "Reptile reproductive surgery: When two lizards love each other very much."


I knew I didn’t want an exotic for some reason.


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> Yesterday, I did what I set out to do today at my gym.
> I squatted 150 (more than my body weight), benched 62.5 (I'm a newbie at it), and deadlifted 225. I had a lot more in the tank.
> Age is just a number and the weightlifting helps me with my arthritis.
> I had a big smile on my face all day.


Great job EB.  What an accomplishment to meet a goal!!!


----------



## Millicat

Mindi B said:


> LOL, xiangxiang!  I agree about the PotC franchise, but the film industry is so risk averse that they can't do anything but sequels and remakes right now.
> As to talking like a pirate, just say "Arrrrrrrrr" a lot.  And toss in threats about "walking the plank" occasionally.  Also, pepper your conversation with exclamations like "Shiver me timbers!"  You'll do fine.
> If all else fails, wear an eye patch.



And have yer parrot on yer shoulder


----------



## Millicat

Halloo all Chat friends 
It's been quite a while since I was on here to any large degree, mostly due to the forum having slow-to-load issues and me not having the time, or patience, to hang around waiting for it all !!!

This picture, though, gives an idea of what I've been doing over the past year ....
Losing Maddie to a skin cancer on her nose 
Moving house - the cash transaction taking 6.5 months 
Millie being a thousand percent worse than expected re: the trauma of the move  ...... she has made her home ontop of a packing case, ontop of a wardrobe and only comes down when absolutely necessary 
Clearing half the back garden  ..... yes, that is a snake I discovered  ..... the dragonfly I can tolerate as long as they don't buzz infront of my face 
Starting to now decorate one room at a time 
The last two, I really enjoy doing 
The rest though ...... bl@@dy awful


----------



## Mindi B

Millicat, I'm so sorry you've been going through so much.  Please accept my sympathies on the loss of Maddie.  Hopefully, just as you are decorating one room at a time, Millie will start to relax one day at a time until she can enjoy her new house!  Sending


----------



## Millicat

Mindi B said:


> Millicat, I'm so sorry you've been going through so much.  Please accept my sympathies on the loss of Maddie.  Hopefully, just as you are decorating one room at a time, Millie will start to relax one day at a time until she can enjoy her new house!  Sending



Thanks Mindi 
Losing Maddie broke me into a zillion pieces, it was truly, truly, horrible 
Yes, one room at a time, and keeping Millie inside, sounds cruel but - if she does go out she doesn't sit and relax in her new garden, she simply runs as fast as her little legs can carry her out of the garden and waaay beyond here ..... that solves _nothing_ so i'm trying not to apply human logic to the situation and think how such a lovely day means she should be out enjoying it ..... because she wouldn't be.
Hey ho .... life eh ?


----------



## Mindi B

It's so hard to have a pet who's suffering.  Keeping Millie inside doesn't sound cruel, it sounds necessary for her safety at the moment.  I hope she will gradually figure out that this new place is safe.  I know a little more about dog behavior than cat behavior, but I hope that over time, peaceful exposure to the new place will help her to adjust.  Poor kitty, and poor you!
My DH and I lost our beloved Olive (my avatar picture) to age-related kidney failure in May.  Yes, it is horrible to lose a pet!  Lots of pet lovers here on Chat and we all understand what you went though. . .


----------



## Millicat

Mindi B said:


> It's so hard to have a pet who's suffering.  Keeping Millie inside doesn't sound cruel, it sounds necessary for her safety at the moment.  I hope she will gradually figure out that this new place is safe.  I know a little more about dog behavior than cat behavior, but I hope that over time, peaceful exposure to the new place will help her to adjust.  Poor kitty, and poor you!
> My DH and I lost our beloved Olive (my avatar picture) to age-related kidney failure in May.  Yes, it is horrible to lose a pet!  Lots of pet lovers here on Chat and we all understand what you went though. . .



Millie's 2 months away from 15 years old, she has no teeth (removed at 9 months old, 1month after I took them both from the RSPCA), is very, very slight, nervous in the extreme, and in the 'survival of the fittest' - it wouldn't be her, so, at this point, as much as it grieves me, she's staying indoors.


----------



## ouija board

Millicat, so good to see you back! I'm so sorry to hear about Maddie. Poor Millie will eventually adjust once she senses some sort of routine and normalcy. In the meantime, you may only see her wee little ears from above the wardrobe. Frankly, if there is a snake like that roaming your back garden, I don't blame you for keeping her inside!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Millicat,
Sorry about Maddie. But as Mindi said, there are a lot of pet lovers here. One of my fervent beliefs is when an animal is truly suffering there comes a time when euthanasia is the only humane option. It's the hardest part of pet ownership.

That snake would give me nightmares. I. DON'T. LIKE. SNAKES . They give me the creeps.


----------



## lulilu

So nice to see you Millicat!  Like Mindi said, we share your pain over the loss of Maddie.  So sorry to hear about it.  I hope things settle in with the new house.  Millie will get used to things I am sure.  I agree, keeping her indoors and safe is the best thing for now.  Have fun decorating!


----------



## EllenTsai

Millicat said:


> Millie's 2 months away from 15 years old, she has no teeth (removed at 9 months old, 1month after I took them both from the RSPCA), is very, very slight, nervous in the extreme, and in the 'survival of the fittest' - it wouldn't be her, so, at this point, as much as it grieves me, she's staying indoors.


I think you're being a completely responsible owner for keeping her indoors.
I have two indoor cats that have been indoors all of their lives and I believe pet cats should always be kept indoors.
Where I live is not so busy and I still see cats ran over by cars.
Even saw one of them when I was driving my daughter to school the other day.
Cats have mental age of toddlers. I don't let my toddler roam on roads so I don't let my cat do the same


----------



## etoupebirkin

Need some Rocket vibes. I think Rosie attacked Rocket and he has some bad scratches on the scruff of his neck. Going to bring him to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## prepster

etoupebirkin said:


> Need some Rocket vibes. I think Rosie attacked Rocket and he has some bad scratches on the scruff of his neck. Going to bring him to the vet tomorrow.



 Hope all goes well.  Don't you wonder what they have to argue about?


----------



## EllenTsai

prepster said:


> Hope all goes well.  Don't you wonder what they have to argue about?


My cats used to argue about who gets to lick who on the head


----------



## etoupebirkin

Rocket's wound does not look as angry this morning. But I still want the vet to look at it.


----------



## lulilu

Hope the little guy is on the mend EB.


----------



## Mindi B

Always a good idea to have cat wounds checked.  This may not be true (OB will know), but I think cats are prone to abcesses, when the outer layer of skin heals but there is still damage underneath that can fester.  So having the vet be sure the wound is clean is an excellent idea.  
Rosie, jeez, go easy on your brother!  Puppy Mabs routinely wounded Henry by playing "bitey face" for keeps and hanging off his flews.  What is it with the violent sisters?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Well Rocket can have many things. That need to be eliminated over time/
He may have become allergic to his food.
He may have an infection. The doctor thinks he has an ear infection. I have to sedate him tomorrow night and Wednesday morning and then bring him into the vet's office to have his ears thoroughly cleaned.
He needs to have an ointment rubbed on his wound. Poor guy. 

And the big bubba needs to lose weight. And Rosie was hissing at him when I got home this evening.


----------



## eagle1002us

EllenTsai said:


> I think you're being a completely responsible owner for keeping her indoors.
> I have two indoor cats that have been indoors all of their lives and I believe pet cats should always be kept indoors.
> Where I live is not so busy and I still see cats ran over by cars.
> Even saw one of them when I was driving my daughter to school the other day.
> Cats have mental age of toddlers. I don't let my toddler roam on roads so I don't let my cat do the same


How do you keep cats from running out the door when it's opened?  I know a woman who kept her small poodle in the kitchen with the door blocked by a waist high screen.   But poodles don't climb over stuff so far as I know.  I can't imagine anything keeping back a determined cat from doing what they want to do.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Rosie's growling lots at Rocket. Not peaceful Chez eb.


----------



## mistikat

@etoupebirkin, I thought they used to get along?


----------



## etoupebirkin

mistikat said:


> @etoupebirkin, I thought they used to get along?


Until today, yes, then Rocket went to the vet.


----------



## EllenTsai

eagle1002us said:


> How do you keep cats from running out the door when it's opened?  I know a woman who kept her small poodle in the kitchen with the door blocked by a waist high screen.   But poodles don't climb over stuff so far as I know.  I can't imagine anything keeping back a determined cat from doing what they want to do.


They've always been indoor cats I suppose so it's easier for me.
Otherwise it's keeping doors and screens closed


----------



## Millicat

EllenTsai said:


> I think you're being a completely responsible owner for keeping her indoors.
> I have two indoor cats that have been indoors all of their lives and I believe pet cats should always be kept indoors.
> Where I live is not so busy and I still see cats ran over by cars.
> Even saw one of them when I was driving my daughter to school the other day.
> Cats have mental age of toddlers. I don't let my toddler roam on roads so I don't let my cat do the same



Thank you, thank you, thank you, we are very likeminded 

Exactly, they _do_ have a mental age of a toddler, domestic pets are just that - domestic.

I have more work that I would like to do to my new home but it simply wouldn't be responsible at this time with her being the way she is, it's not urgent or critical so they can wait a few months and resume in the new year, this gives her more time and experiences of the noises and ways of this new home, she's never liked noise and commotion _anyway_ so piling all this ontop of her is anxious enough.


----------



## Millicat

eagle1002us said:


> How do you keep cats from running out the door when it's opened?  I know a woman who kept her small poodle in the kitchen with the door blocked by a waist high screen.   But poodles don't climb over stuff so far as I know.  I can't imagine anything keeping back a determined cat from doing what they want to do.


Determined animals indeed will try and escape/etc. and it requires thinking in advance and pre-empting their moves or you'll be permanently on edge - which they'll pick up on - and you've just created a whole new pattern of habits.

I have had cats and dogs over the years and have relaxed ones and nervy skittish ones.

The nervy and timid ones won't usually be the ones ready to escape as they're usually under cover of darkness or protection, in the form of their hidey-hole.

The ones that try and scoot between your ankles are the types that need the forethought and possibly re-training, it takes time and effort though and not everyone wants to, or can, commit to it for various reasons.


----------



## Mindi B

Poor Rocket. I hope Rosie is just reacting to unfamiliar smells from the vet and will settle down in time.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I've just spent a half an hour trying to get a tranquilizer down Rocket. I will wait until DH comes home and try again. I hate to agitate the poor guy, but he won't cooperate.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Well Rocket bit DH and drew blood. I'm going into the vet tomorrow am and drop the beast off and have the Vets deal with him.


----------



## lulilu

EB, I am sorry to hear about the kitties.  If you figure out the pill thing, please share.  Emmy is getting multiple pills 3 times a day.  I have gone through peanut butter, cream cheese, marshmallow, ham, and now we're on liverwurst.  She is refusing the pills and almost bit me last night when I tried to "coax" her to take her pills.  What a mess and PIA.  I am spending so much time each day on this.  And the changes to her food because the pills upset her stomach.


----------



## EllenTsai

Any chance you can get the vet to precribe in liquid form?
I find liquids less of a struggle both for cats and children


----------



## etoupebirkin

Lulilu, the only thing I can think of regarding the pills in several years of veterinary medicine and a mound of debt.


----------



## chaneljewel

Ahhhh, EB...poor rocket.  I adore cats but am allergic to them so can't have one.  I hope rocket gets better. 
Millicat, I'd keep Millie in the house too. She doesn't need any snake bite!   I'm not a snake fan either.  I've never understood people having them as pets.  A couple of months ago I heard a story about a lady who called 911 because her pet snake had bitten her cheek and wouldn't release.  They had to cut off its head to get it off her cheek. Sounds awful!!


----------



## ChenChen

lulilu said:


> EB, I am sorry to hear about the kitties.  If you figure out the pill thing, please share.  Emmy is getting multiple pills 3 times a day.  I have gone through peanut butter, cream cheese, marshmallow, ham, and now we're on liverwurst.  She is refusing the pills and almost bit me last night when I tried to "coax" her to take her pills.  What a mess and PIA.  I am spending so much time each day on this.  And the changes to her food because the pills upset her stomach.



Hi ladies!  I rarely post on the forum anymore but ventured into the chat thread and read this! *Lulilu*, our dog was at one point taking nine pills at a time, multiple times a day, so I completely feel your pain!  What worked for us was vanilla ice cream, soft cheeses (she especially loves Brie), pill pockets, Cesar soft food (in the filet mignon flavor in particular), a bit of canned pumpkin (which can also help settle an upset tummy), and finally, if all else failed, dissolving the pills in a bit of water (as *EllenTsai* mentioned) and squirting it in her mouth with a syringe (your vet should have these). We tried to be sparing with all these treats since fatty foods can potentially lead to pancreatitis, but at that point our dog really needed her meds and this was just a minor secondary consideration. We're fortunate, if that's the right word, our dog now has to take a med that makes her positively ravenous, so she devours anything in sight, but you have my sympathy!

*EB*, poor Rocket!  I volunteered a fair bit at animal shelters, and have had rather good luck scruffing feisty cats and using a pill popper to administer pills. Very often if the pills are tiny we hid them very well in especially tasty canned food and they devoured them.  Cats are clever though (and often the cleverest ones are the most stubborn), so your mileage may vary!


----------



## ouija board

ChenChen said:


> Hi ladies!  I rarely post on the forum anymore but ventured into the chat thread and read this! *Lulilu*, our dog was at one point taking nine pills at a time, multiple times a day, so I completely feel your pain!  What worked for us was vanilla ice cream, soft cheeses (she especially loves Brie), pill pockets, Cesar soft food (in the filet mignon flavor in particular), a bit of canned pumpkin (which can also help settle an upset tummy), and finally, if all else failed, dissolving the pills in a bit of water (as *EllenTsai* mentioned) and squirting it in her mouth with a syringe (your vet should have these). We tried to be sparing with all these treats since fatty foods can potentially lead to pancreatitis, but at that point our dog really needed her meds and this was just a minor secondary consideration. We're fortunate, if that's the right word, our dog now has to take a med that makes her positively ravenous, so she devours anything in sight, but you have my sympathy!
> 
> *EB*, poor Rocket!  I volunteered a fair bit at animal shelters, and have had rather good luck scruffing feisty cats and using a pill popper to administer pills. Very often if the pills are tiny we hid them very well in especially tasty canned food and they devoured them.  Cats are clever though (and often the cleverest ones are the most stubborn), so your mileage may vary!



Using a pill popper is the only way I will pill a cat. That little tool has been a life (or finger) saver in my career! I've known techs and owners who are really fast and skilled at putting pills down a cat's throat with their fingers, but I was never good at it.


----------



## eagle1002us

Millicat said:


> Determined animals indeed will try and escape/etc. and it requires thinking in advance and pre-empting their moves or you'll be permanently on edge - which they'll pick up on - and you've just created a whole new pattern of habits.
> 
> I have had cats and dogs over the years and have relaxed ones and nervy skittish ones.
> 
> The nervy and timid ones won't usually be the ones ready to escape as they're usually under cover of darkness or protection, in the form of their hidey-hole.
> 
> The ones that try and scoot between your ankles are the types that need the forethought and possibly re-training, it takes time and effort though and not everyone wants to, or can, commit to it for various reasons.


Thank you for this info, Millicat.  Maybe one day we will own a cat.  When we are retired.  Some of the cats with the leopard spots (bred that way) or Russian Blue look so darn attractive.


----------



## QuelleFromage

ChenChen said:


> Hi ladies!  I rarely post on the forum anymore but ventured into the chat thread and read this! *Lulilu*, our dog was at one point taking nine pills at a time, multiple times a day, so I completely feel your pain!  What worked for us was vanilla ice cream, soft cheeses (she especially loves Brie), pill pockets, Cesar soft food (in the filet mignon flavor in particular), a bit of canned pumpkin (which can also help settle an upset tummy), and finally, if all else failed, dissolving the pills in a bit of water (as *EllenTsai* mentioned) and squirting it in her mouth with a syringe (your vet should have these). We tried to be sparing with all these treats since fatty foods can potentially lead to pancreatitis, but at that point our dog really needed her meds and this was just a minor secondary consideration. We're fortunate, if that's the right word, our dog now has to take a med that makes her positively ravenous, so she devours anything in sight, but you have my sympathy!
> 
> *EB*, poor Rocket!  I volunteered a fair bit at animal shelters, and have had rather good luck scruffing feisty cats and using a pill popper to administer pills. Very often if the pills are tiny we hid them very well in especially tasty canned food and they devoured them.  Cats are clever though (and often the cleverest ones are the most stubborn), so your mileage may vary!


Ice cream....this is my last pill resort also after 1) trickery 2) pill pockets 3) peanut butter 4) pleading. Cats are definitely harder than dogs with pills.


----------



## Mindi B

Pleading!  LOL.  Been there with my dogs.  Also, the lecture: "I don't do this for fun!  This is to make YOU feel better!"


----------



## lulilu

Thanks for all the suggestions.  I will look for some pill pockets today and the cesar food.  Emmy would definitely eat around the pills if possible, so I have to make a little burrito-type thing and hope she'll gulp it down.  I have started the pumpkin and this morning went back to rice and chicken.  This course of antibiotics can't end too soon (it's a 3 week dose).  I gave up on pill pockets a while ago because they wouldn't even touch them but she may be willing to try them again.  I have found variety seems to work best right now.  I am sure she can smell the pills so different smells helps.

Poor girl.  I know her tummy is bothering her.  LOL with the pleading.  I've been doing that too.


----------



## ouija board

My preferred mode of hiding pills is in solid canned food...not the chunky stew or gravy kind but the stuff that's the consistency of a raw meatball. You want the meatball small enough that they can gulp it down in one go while still concealing the pill. That way they never have the chance to find the pill while licking (like with peanut butter) or chewing something more solid like lunch meat. For whatever reason, I had the best luck using Hill's I/D canned food. It is supposed to be a very bland diet for GU upset, but the dogs always loved it and gobbled up the pills. 

Pleading and laying on the guilt trip has sadly never worked for me, either. My dog would just look confused, and the cats just laugh and walk off. [emoji16]


----------



## ck21

It's the weekend!!  What's everyone up to?


----------



## alismarr

Off to Edinburgh.


----------



## Mindi B

Can I come, alismarr?  I have a thing for the Firth of Forth!


----------



## EllenTsai

Came back 2 hours ago from my daughters 4th birthday party in a month.
Managed to get all my chores done...
These 4/5 years old kids party harder than adults


----------



## pursecrzy

That's a lot of birthday parties!


----------



## pursecrzy

Where did September go?


----------



## Mindi B

Gosh, where did the SUMMER go, pursey?!  It flew by.  Seems like yesterday that I brought Mabs home, a goofy puppy.  Now she's snuggling on my lap, a--slightly larger and fuzzier goofy puppy.


----------



## alismarr

Mindi B said:


> Can I come, alismarr?  I have a thing for the Firth of Forth!


Och aye!  ( apologies to all Scots ). The Firth of Forth is indeed a sight to behold and to my mind the Forth Bridge ( railway bridge ) is the most majestic.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Gosh, where did the SUMMER go, pursey?!  It flew by.  Seems like yesterday that I brought Mabs home, a goofy puppy.  Now she's snuggling on my lap, a--slightly larger and fuzzier goofy puppy.



I know! I broke out a CSGM this morning for MissP's morning constitutional


----------



## alismarr

NM


----------



## Mindi B

What did YOU wear, pursey?


----------



## lulilu

We have cool, cloudy weather here today too.  But I think more warm weather is expected.

I took a quick solo shopping trip today.  Some shoes are on their way.  Stopped at H with hopes of seeing some Punk pieces but my local store has none and only a few on order.  I have my eye on a gold bracelet.

Expecting the GDs shortly and we will walk the dogs.


----------



## Kismet

ck21 said:


> A new thread!  Woo-hoo!


Hello,
I haven't been here in a long time - lots going on.  But I'm here tonight to report that the little red bag in my photo has been stolen out of my house in Portland, Oregon.  I have called the police, and I've looked on ebay tonight and set a search to alert me.  If any of you know of a likely place it might be resold please let me know.  It's basically an evening bag - and somewhat unusual as far as I know due to it's small size.   

Thanks!
Kismet


----------



## QuelleFromage

Kismet said:


> Hello,
> I haven't been here in a long time - lots going on.  But I'm here tonight to report that the little red bag in my photo has been stolen out of my house in Portland, Oregon.  I have called the police, and I've looked on ebay tonight and set a search to alert me.  If any of you know of a likely place it might be resold please let me know.  It's basically an evening bag - and somewhat unusual as far as I know due to it's small size.
> 
> Thanks!
> Kismet


So sorry to hear and will watch out for this beautiful piece!


----------



## ck21

Cool here today too...needed a few layers and a stocking cap for watching soccer today.  Hot Cars is playing in a competitive league against older boys.  His team is taking a beating, but they keep on trying!

Another game tomorrow and I've got to squeeze in some work to get ready for the week.

Had a good job interview on Thursday.  Maybe a few chat vibes would help swing things my way?


----------



## Mindi B

VIBES, ck!


----------



## lulilu

Definitely vibes coming your way, ck!  And what a good mom -- I am glad those cold early sports mornings are a thing of the past for me.  



Kismet said:


> Hello,
> I haven't been here in a long time - lots going on.  But I'm here tonight to report that the little red bag in my photo has been stolen out of my house in Portland, Oregon.  I have called the police, and I've looked on ebay tonight and set a search to alert me.  If any of you know of a likely place it might be resold please let me know.  It's basically an evening bag - and somewhat unusual as far as I know due to it's small size.
> Thanks!
> Kismet



Kismet, I will look as well, but you might reach more people posting an individual thread and posting in the ebay forum?  Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Mindi B

Kismet, I am so sorry.  Wishing you the best of luck in tracking down the bag, and the culprit!


----------



## Mindi B

I could use a few vibes, too. . . Mabs is scheduled to be spayed tomorrow.  MY BABY!  
I know it's the right thing to do, but I keep looking at that unblemished, fuzzy little tummy and feeling oogy.


----------



## pursecrzy

Healing vibes for Mabs. 

New job vibes for CK


----------



## ammo0298

Sorry to hear that Kismet - I wish you luck in getting your bag back.


----------



## ammo0298

Guys could i ask here a question.  One of my favourite colours of Birkin is the Blue Jean in togo.  I realise it was initially produced in 2009 I think. 

Do you think i will sound like a complete fool asking if they have it in FSH - if i get the opportunity of an appointment that is !!!


----------



## Mindi B

I don't think Blue Jean is in production right now, and hasn't been for some time (but I could be wrong, so check the Hermes Colors thread and do a search in the broader Hermes forum).  If I am correct, then asking for a BJ Birkin will suggest that you don't really know a lot about the brand, which in some cases is not a good idea (although what is and isn't helpful at FSH can and does fill volumes, so who the heck knows)?  I would suggest telling the SA that a BJ Togo Birkin is your dream bag and you know that color isn't in production, but given your love of it what color(s) would he or she suggest for you?  That both lets the SA know that you have done some due diligence about the brand and gets a conversation started.  Plus I think most SAs love to offer advice and opinions.
Totally my take and worth every penny I'm charging for it!    Whatever you choose to say or not say, wishing you good luck at the Mothership!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Kismet, Sorry to hear about your bag. You might want to give Yoogi's Closet an alert, too as they are based in the Northwest.
CK, Vibes for you and your job interview.
Mindi, please give a snorgle to Mabs for me.
AMmo, since you're going to be in Paris, I might look at good resale shops,too. You might be able to score a Blue Jean Birkin there. At least you can call and see if they have any.


----------



## ck21

Many vibes, Mindi!


----------



## ouija board

Sending vibes for Mindi and Mabel! 

Ck, I'm sure you did fantastic in your interview! Good luck!


----------



## prepster

Kismet said:


> Hello,
> I haven't been here in a long time - lots going on.  But I'm here tonight to report that the little red bag in my photo has been stolen out of my house in Portland, Oregon.  I have called the police, and I've looked on ebay tonight and set a search to alert me.  If any of you know of a likely place it might be resold please let me know.  It's basically an evening bag - and somewhat unusual as far as I know due to it's small size.
> 
> Thanks!
> Kismet



I am so sorry to hear that!    It might be worthwhile to send a brief note and photo to some of the resellers so they can be on the lookout for it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

ammo0298 said:


> Guys could i ask here a question.  One of my favourite colours of Birkin is the Blue Jean in togo.  I realise it was initially produced in 2009 I think.
> 
> Do you think i will sound like a complete fool asking if they have it in FSH - if i get the opportunity of an appointment that is !!!


I just received an email from JaneFinds. She has a 35cm Birkin in blue jean w/GHW. It's just shy of 15K. Not a bargain. But it's a rare bag.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, how is Mabel?


----------



## Mindi B

Just brought Mabs home (thanks for asking, OB).  She did very well (doesn't even need a cone right now, as she isn't bothering her incision) but she is post-anaesthesia loopy--drooling and making pathetic noises.  I KNOW it's not unusual, but it's hard for a mom to witness!  In any case, by objective/non-mom standards she is doing well.  My baby!
Everybody at the vet's office exclaimed about her cuteness--and her beard.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Mindi B said:


> Just brought Mabs home (thanks for asking, OB).  She did very well (doesn't even need a cone right now, as she isn't bothering her incision) but she is post-anaesthesia loopy--drooling and making pathetic noises.  I KNOW it's not unusual, but it's hard for a mom to witness!  In any case, by objective/non-mom standards she is doing well.  My baby!
> Everybody at the vet's office exclaimed about her cuteness--and her beard.


Hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Just brought Mabs home (thanks for asking, OB).  She did very well (doesn't even need a cone right now, as she isn't bothering her incision) but she is post-anaesthesia loopy--drooling and making pathetic noises.  I KNOW it's not unusual, but it's hard for a mom to witness!  In any case, by objective/non-mom standards she is doing well.  My baby!
> Everybody at the vet's office exclaimed about her cuteness--and her beard.



Awwww!


----------



## Mindi B

Mabs had a restless night, so DH and I did, too!  She was clearly uncomfortable and made sure to let us know by periodically making the saddest, smallest groany sounds imaginable.  I think she is using her adorableness to manipulate me, and it's working beautifully.
But her incision looks fine and she just ate her breakfast, so I just plan to snuggle her a lot while she recuperates.  Not much will get done this week.  Can't work, sitting on sofa with pupper.


----------



## lulilu

I hope Mabel recovers qiuckly, Mindi, but not a bad way to spend the day -- on the sofa snorgling a little love bug.


----------



## ouija board

Glad to hear Mabel is better this morning! Your day sounds pretty ideal.


----------



## Mindi B

Mabs is hurting.  Took her back to the vet and he gave her a shot of--who knew--Methadone.  So she is trippin' at the moment.  Wouldn't eat dinner, but the vet said to expect that.  My baby.  
But her incision looks good, she did eat breakfast. . . I think she just hurts.
I wish it were me instead.


----------



## pursecrzy

Healing vibes to little Mabs


----------



## pursecrzy

MissP sends her get well soon thoughts to Mabel. She had the surgery earlier this year.


----------



## ouija board

Watch out, Mindi, Mabs may try that again tomorrow, just for another shot of the good stuff!


----------



## lulilu

Awe sorry to hear Mabel is feeling down, Mindi.  Hope she has a good night tonight.


----------



## Mindi B

It's a better morning.  After last evening's performance as zombie dog, Mabs is more alert, less tentative in her movements, and just ate her breakfast.  This makes her mom very, very happy.
She is moving in the right direction.  Thank you all for your support and good dog-vibes!


----------



## lulilu

Great news, Mindi!

Emmy is still recovering from the horrible effects of the antibiotic she was taking.  We had to stop giving it to her (not sure if we will ever continue it).  She hasn't been able to keep food down for days.  But I think we turned the corner yesterday.  She is definitely hungry and we will try some very bland food late this afternoon if she holds her own.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh my gosh, lulilu, poor Emmy!  Sending dog-vibes your way.  Let us know how she does!  Hopefully once the antibiotic is out of her system she will rally quickly.


----------



## lulilu

Thank you Mindi.  I have been in tears more than once this week.  I finally had to buy diapers and confine her to the kitchen.  She is so upset and thinks we are mad at her -- even though we tell her what a good girl she is -- because we are constantly washing her in the tub.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, lulilu, I understand your feelings.  
Try to remember that dogs don't retain memories like humans do.  When she is better she will be able to put this behind her and go back to living in the (happier, healthier) moment.  Can the vet offer anything to help control the diarrhea and nausea while she clears the antibiotic out of her system?
Poor little girl.  And poor mom.


----------



## lulilu

She has been on meds for those side effects the whole time she was taking the antibiotic.  And now as well, but I think they finally are starting to help now that we stopped the antibiotics.  I think we all forget how powerful antibiotics are (I do) and how they can upset your body.  These are for canines only and I had to wear rubber gloves to touch them.  
She is looking for extra cuddles, which we happily give her, so I think she will forget all of it.  We just need to reassure her.  She is such a good girl.  I feel terrible.


----------



## Mindi B

That just sux, lulilu.  It is easy to forget the power of antibiotics.  For too long I think medical science did tend to treat them like a risk-free panacea.  Not good.
Be kind to yourself as well as to Emmy--this is NOT your fault!  You are trying to help and it's impossible to know in advance how any therapy will turn out.


----------



## chaneljewel

I'm so sorry lulilu.  Poor baby...pets just don't understand when their world is shaken by any difference.  I hope Emmy is on the mend.


----------



## lulilu

We finally fed Emmy a little last night and this morning.  Just chicken.  She was so starving and so good about it.  Fingers crossed.  Thanks for the good thoughts.


----------



## Mindi B

Go, Emmy!  Hungry is good, lulilu, as you know--at least we can guess that she's not nauseated.  Yay!


----------



## pursecrzy

Any updates on the Chat pups?


----------



## lulilu

Fingers crossed, but Emmy is on the mend.  Thanks for asking, Pursey.


----------



## pursecrzy

That's great news!


----------



## Mindi B

I'm so glad, lulilu.  You must feel that a weight has been taken from your shoulders.
May I ask which antibiotic caused Emmy's reaction?  Just want to make a mental note, in case!  I realize not every dog would respond so poorly to it, but i always figure more info is better.
Mabs is doing well, too.  Her incision is healing nicely and she got a big-girl walk with her brother this morning.  It's funny: DH and I joked about how Mabel's adorableness would be a chick-magnet (he was kidding, kidding), but in fact he has received half a dozen compliments on how cute Henry and Mabel are. . . from older men.  Not sure why we are attracting this demographic!  But these two little dogs are awfully cute together, especially being walked by a great big guy like DH.


----------



## Mindi B

Since DH is the family chef, he also does the food shopping.  Today, he noted we were running low on some things--we need the ingredients for more homemade ice cream, cookies. . . and a new bottle of bourbon.
Yes, these items are primarily for me.  Picture them rolling majestically along the conveyor belt toward the supermarket cashier: heavy cream, butter, chocolate chips, brown sugar, bourbon.
I am so proud.
(Okay, technically he'll have to buy the bourbon separately, at the liquor store, but you take my point.)


----------



## pursecrzy

Those are staples in all Chat houses


----------



## OneMoreDay

You guys, I'm loving, _loving _the new layout of the Hermes website. It's so much more user friendly. Less clicking randomly to load things. 
And that loading horse animation!


----------



## HeatherZE

OneMoreDay said:


> You guys, I'm loving, _loving _the new layout of the Hermes website. It's so much more user friendly. Less clicking randomly to load things.
> And that loading horse animation!


The US site?  I’m jealous.  It’s really nice.  Still waiting for the UK site to be updated.


----------



## OneMoreDay

HeatherZE said:


> The US site?  I’m jealous.  It’s really nice.  Still waiting for the UK site to be updated.


I checked the UK site right after and my mood was dampened slightly since it's my main go-to. Oh, well.  One downside to the redesign is the lack of a print option that the previous website had. And if I remember correctly, the share option is now missing too.


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## lulilu

She looks so big, Mindi!


----------



## chaneljewel

Mindi B said:


> View attachment 3847058


Omg...so adorable!


----------



## Mindi B

She is "big" for a small dog, lulilu.  8.5 pounds at her last weigh-in (compared to the 2.6 at her first vet visit in June).   I'm guessing she'll be about 10-12 lbs when she finally stops growing, but short--she'll always be short.  Henry and Mabel look like Mutt and Jeff!
Thank you, chanel.  She is adorable, which is why she is also very, very spoiled.


----------



## ouija board

Awwwww, such fuzzy cuteness! Mabs is quite photogenic.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, OB!  I wish her fuzz photographed better, but she'd need to be back-lit and I don't have the skill or equipment to make that work.  But she is one cute pupper.  Very smoochable.  And her beard tickles.


----------



## eagle1002us

I saw this on pin interest and thought it was a nice way to add some sheer in a way that's casual and not revealing.  *@mindi* this is for you.


----------



## eagle1002us

I do not care for the new H website insofar as I have to keep "loading more"
and toggling between the pix of the scarf being worn (thank goods they added the zoom back) requires hitting "back" in an awkward way to get to another scarf design.  Also, I think the website lacks color.  The silver bracelets are just gray hunks and I have to keep "loading more."  Crikey.


----------



## Mindi B

Calling for some Chat vibes, but for a positive reason: DH has a chance at, basically, creating his dream job.  No guarantees that it will happen, and if it does, no guarantees that it will work--but it's a privilege he's earned by working long and hard to become an expert in his field, so I am really happy for him and proud of him!  Vibes that it comes to pass and that it's a successful venture!
Thanks, Peeps.


----------



## lulilu

That is so exciting, Mindi!  I will keep fingers and toes crossed and send good thoughts his way.  What an accomplishment!


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks, lulilu.  He had made an overture to a company he could partner with and expected that they'd either hem and haw endlessly or want to "start slow" by maybe making him a consultant to an existing enterprise.  Instead, he got a call that they are interested in letting him set up his idea and go at it full-throttle.  Still a LOT to work out and it truly may derail, but their desire to commit to this is based almost entirely on his rep in his industry (they actually said as much) and I hope he heard that!  He certainly deserves their confidence, but as we all well know, life is not a meritocracy. . . .


----------



## gracekelly

Well ladies, I have been cooking up a storm for the freezer.  Going to bake some corn muffins next and maybe a quick bread   Going in for my rotator cuff repair and want to know that there is something besides fast food in the house.  We went grocery shopping yesterday and I broke down and allowed the DH to purchase Marie Callender chicken pot pies.  Poor guy is going to be roughing it and waiting on me hand and foot! lol!  I think that after all this activity, I will look upon being a couch potato as a well deserved rest.

Happy Canadian Thanksgiving to our friends in the north!


----------



## lulilu

GK, yikes!  Sorry to hear about the surgery.  How long is the recovery and what does it entail?  How soon will you be able to do the gym again etc.?  (I fear I might need that surgery but am avoiding dealing with it.)


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> GK, yikes!  Sorry to hear about the surgery.  How long is the recovery and what does it entail?  How soon will you be able to do the gym again etc.?  (I fear I might need that surgery but am avoiding dealing with it.)


6 weeks in a sling and then rehab for a long time.  If you saw me in action, you would wonder why I am doing it.  It is a full tear of a muscle and a tendon.  My gym activities made my stronger muscles pick up the slack.  It will take a long time to even get back to where I am right now, but at least I will know that I had it fixed when I am young enough and in good shape to get a good result.  These things do not heal on their own over time and I gave it 4 months to see how I did.  My tear only got worse on the MRI even thought it looked like I was doing a little better.  If I was a couch potato for the rest of my life, I could live with it the way it is, but I''m an active person so repairing it  is the way to go for me.


----------



## pursecrzy

Vibes to Mr. Mindi!


----------



## Rouge H

GK wishing you well on your recovery. My DH had two surgery’s and I was Nurse Betty.
Let us know how your getting on.


----------



## pursecrzy

gracekelly said:


> Well ladies, I have been cooking up a storm for the freezer.  Going to bake some corn muffins next and maybe a quick bread   Going in for my rotator cuff repair and want to know that there is something besides fast food in the house.  We went grocery shopping yesterday and I broke down and allowed the DH to purchase Marie Callender chicken pot pies.  Poor guy is going to be roughing it and waiting on me hand and foot! lol!  I think that after all this activity, I will look upon being a couch potato as a well deserved rest.
> 
> Happy Canadian Thanksgiving to our friends in the north!



Thanks GK! I’m trying to recover from a turkey coma.

Hope your surgery goes well and have a speedy recovery.


----------



## ck21

Mindi--Mabel is super, super cute!  And, huge congrats to Mr. Mindi!

I am thrilled to have made it to the next round of interviews for the job I am exploring.  Yahooooo!

I won an Apple Watch today.  Any tips I should know about?  I like it so far, but lots to learn!


----------



## csshopper

Vibes to Mr Mindi and ck!


----------



## gracekelly

Rouge H said:


> GK wishing you well on your recovery. My DH had two surgery’s and I was Nurse Betty.
> Let us know how your getting on.


Let me know if you have any pointers.


pursecrzy said:


> Thanks GK! I’m trying to recover from a turkey coma.
> 
> Hope your surgery goes well and have a speedy recovery.



Thanks for the good thoughts! 

@pursecrzy I think I will have the turkey coma this year with someone else cooking the turkey.  I'm off the hook!  Amazing what a girl will do to avoid all that work


----------



## Rouge H

gracekelly said:


> Let me know if you have any pointers.


GK
The thing that worked easiest for him was sleeping in a recliner in the media room at night of course with the air/ice thing on his shoulder and pain mgmt. Plenty of healthy small portions of fruits/veggies or soup broths. As you progress it’s Uber important for PT, can’t stress that enough. DH had massive reconstruction on first surgery and another repair on second PT saved him and the use of his arm.

Wishing you the best❤️


----------



## Mindi B

ck, you are batting 1000!  Congrats on moving forward in the interviews (not that I'm surprised) and wow!  An Apple watch?!  I know nothing about them, but given that you are a runner I bet it will be a great fitness companion.
Thanks and hello, css!


----------



## pursecrzy

gracekelly said:


> Let me know if you have any pointers.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the good thoughts!
> 
> @pursecrzy I think I will have the turkey coma this year with someone else cooking the turkey.  I'm off the hook!  Amazing what a girl will do to avoid all that work



I was off the hook this year too. So nice to go elsewhere for turkey. I did get roped in to making mashed potatoes though. I make them the day before and reheat in the crockpot.


----------



## Mindi B

My mom had this surgery and I echo Rouge H's remarks.
Sending you best wishes for a successful surgery and speedy recovery, gk!


----------



## pursecrzy

Up way too early this morning. Had an MRI scheduled for 6:15 am 
MissP gave me the WTF are we doing up so early side eye. 

They were running on schedule and it only took 10 min for the scan.


----------



## ouija board

Purse, 6:15 is awfully early! At least you didn't have to wait long. 

Ck, congratulations on moving forward with the interviews! And you WON an Apple Watch? That's fantastic! It's great for working out, and I love being able to look at texts or phone calls without having to get out my phone. Plus you get to buy all sorts of cool straps. Coach makes some pretty and quirky ones for a better price be point than Hermes, but H has the best colors. 

Mindi, fingers, toes, and eyes crossed for DH's new venture to succeed! What an amazing opportunity.

Gk, best wishes for an uneventful surgery and recovery!


----------



## pursecrzy

Sears in Canada is closing. Sad. I feel so sorry for all those losing their jobs. Their pension fund has also been underfunded.


----------



## chaneljewel

Good vibes, mr mindi.  
GK, my DH had this surgery and was up and about after a few days.  It sis take awhile to get strength, etc back, but he felt so much better after the surgery.  Take care.


----------



## gracekelly

Thank you all for your advice and good wishes. I really appreciate it.   Have the recliner in DH’s study and an ice machine and have the PT lined up with a shoulder wizard. .  Made soups and muffins.  Cleaned the whole house. I’m ready!


----------



## Mindi B

As you all know, my go-to blog for mindblowingly moronic fashion "advice" is "Le Fashion."  But I'm pleased to see that "In Style," that celebrity mag pretending to be a fashion mag, has stepped up its game and offers us "Four ways to wear [our] go-to sweaters this season" (or words to that effect; I can't be bothered to quote verbatim).  Two of those four ways are "layered over a buttoned shirt" and "layered over a turtleneck." 
I KNOW!  It is this sort of outside-of-the-box thinking that we demand from our fashion journalism!  Excuse me for a moment while I fan myself.
For those of you who are gluttons for punishment, the other two ways are "layered over a maxi-dress" and "layered under a jumpsuit."  I am skeptical of the latter, frankly, but whatevs.
You're welcome.


----------



## pursecrzy

Wow! Thanks Mindi!  I never know how to wear my sweaters. Layers, hmmmm.


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## pursecrzy

I’m waiting for stuff to be delivered.  Sigh. They did call to say they’d be late. Double sigh.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> As you all know, my go-to blog for mindblowingly moronic fashion "advice" is "Le Fashion."  But I'm pleased to see that "In Style," that celebrity mag pretending to be a fashion mag, has stepped up its game and offers us "Four ways to wear [our] go-to sweaters this season" (or words to that effect; I can't be bothered to quote verbatim).  Two of those four ways are "layered over a buttoned shirt" and "layered over a turtleneck."
> I KNOW!  It is this sort of outside-of-the-box thinking that we demand from our fashion journalism!  Excuse me for a moment while I fan myself.
> For those of you who are gluttons for punishment, the other two ways are "layered over a maxi-dress" and "layered under a jumpsuit."  I am skeptical of the latter, frankly, but whatevs.
> You're welcome.



Visionary styling advice!

but actually I plan to wear a light cashmere long sleeve under a short sleeved Stella McCartney Leopard Jumpsuit I got so I can wear it through winter.


----------



## Mindi B

See, you were way ahead of them, MSO13.  I can definitely see a light sweater under a jumpsuit--my problem was that the illustration with the article showed a heavier-weight crew neck with a sleeveless, cropped length (very summery) jumpsuit, which I didn't think quite worked.
Whatcha waitin' for, pursey?  Anything fun?


----------



## pursecrzy

Furniture. New bed frame and night stand


----------



## pursecrzy

They came, they set up and left. Took MissP for a walk aaaaand missed a parcel delivery


----------



## Mindi B

Ooooh, that always seems to happen, doesn't it?  I think carriers hide until they see you leave the house.
But new furniture is always sort of nice.


----------



## pursecrzy

New furniture is good.  Would be better if the old furniture had been disposed of before the new arrived. I feel like a hoarder.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Aye, there's the rub.  I have the identical problem with clothing.  Stuff in without adequate stuff out.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> As you all know, my go-to blog for mindblowingly moronic fashion "advice" is "Le Fashion."  But I'm pleased to see that "In Style," that celebrity mag pretending to be a fashion mag, has stepped up its game and offers us "Four ways to wear [our] go-to sweaters this season" (or words to that effect; I can't be bothered to quote verbatim).  Two of those four ways are "layered over a buttoned shirt" and "layered over a turtleneck."
> I KNOW!  It is this sort of outside-of-the-box thinking that we demand from our fashion journalism!  Excuse me for a moment while I fan myself.
> For those of you who are gluttons for punishment, the other two ways are "layered over a maxi-dress" and "layered under a jumpsuit."  I am skeptical of the latter, frankly, but whatevs.
> You're welcome.


Mindi, Thank thank thank you for this intel. Oh be still my pounding heart! I routinely "layer."  At my age I am still stylish, who would have guessed????. Maybe I'll ramp it up and go off the charts by layering a scarf around my neck.  Think about the statement of THREE layers. Maybe an editor will take note so stay tuned for next month's In Style update.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, CSS, I love you ladies.
I just got back from two weeks in Europe with DH. DH and I had a blast. I ate, shopped alot. It was getting an extra piece of luggage bad. I'm taking off today. So hopefully I'll have time to write up my journal. I'll post pics too.


----------



## Mindi B

Welcome home, EB!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I have so much stuff to do and the cats won't leave me alone.

Last night, DH went to the Nats-Cubs game 5 with a good friend. To frame what happened, you have to understand that DH and I flew from Barcelona yesterday. Our bags had to be outside our doors by 6:45 am. So our wake up call was at 6:15 am. The game started at 8:00 pm. I went to bed at 9:20 pm. I could not keep my eyes open any more. I woke up around 1:20 and no DH. I looked up to see whether the game was over. It was. I texted him. No answer. I called him. Went directly to VM. Twice. I've heard/read that when first responders get to the scene of an accident in which someone is seriously hurt or killed, they turn off the person's cell phones.

At this time, I'm frantic. I think that DH fell asleep at the wheel and got into an accident. I come to the conclusion that I need to hop in the car and drive the route he'd drive to see if where the problem is and then go to the nearest hospital. My adrenaline is roaring.

I get within a mile of DC when DH calls me wondering where I am. 
I. Just. Want. To. Throttle. The. Man. 
He recognized that I'd called, but the call didn't ring on his cell phone and he did not receive the text until he got home.

I got home shortly before 2:00 am and did not sleep well afterwards. I feel like a dirty dishrag today.


----------



## Mindi B

I have been in similar situations with my DH.  WHAT IS WITH THESE MEN?!


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> I have so much stuff to do and the cats won't leave me alone.
> 
> Last night, DH went to the Nats-Cubs game 5 with a good friend. To frame what happened, you have to understand that DH and I flew from Barcelona yesterday. Our bags had to be outside our doors by 6:45 am. So our wake up call was at 6:15 am. The game started at 8:00 pm. I went to bed at 9:20 pm. I could not keep my eyes open any more. I woke up around 1:20 and no DH. I looked up to see whether the game was over. It was. I texted him. No answer. I called him. Went directly to VM. Twice. I've heard/read that when first responders get to the scene of an accident in which someone is seriously hurt or killed, they turn off the person's cell phones.
> 
> At this time, I'm frantic. I think that DH fell asleep at the wheel and got into an accident. I come to the conclusion that I need to hop in the car and drive the route he'd drive to see if where the problem is and then go to the nearest hospital. My adrenaline is roaring.
> 
> I get within a mile of DC when DH calls me wondering where I am.
> I. Just. Want. To. Throttle. The. Man.
> He recognized that I'd called, but the call didn't ring on his cell phone and he did not receive the text until he got home.
> 
> I got home shortly before 2:00 am and did not sleep well afterwards. I feel like a dirty dishrag today.



eb- Exasperation and Exhaustion are a combo that's a real drain on the body and the psyche. Pamper yourself. And when you are up to it, look forward to what are always your great pictures and Journal. LOVE Barcelona and everything Gaudi!


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> I have so much stuff to do and the cats won't leave me alone.
> 
> Last night, DH went to the Nats-Cubs game 5 with a good friend. To frame what happened, you have to understand that DH and I flew from Barcelona yesterday. Our bags had to be outside our doors by 6:45 am. So our wake up call was at 6:15 am. The game started at 8:00 pm. I went to bed at 9:20 pm. I could not keep my eyes open any more. I woke up around 1:20 and no DH. I looked up to see whether the game was over. It was. I texted him. No answer. I called him. Went directly to VM. Twice. I've heard/read that when first responders get to the scene of an accident in which someone is seriously hurt or killed, they turn off the person's cell phones.
> 
> At this time, I'm frantic. I think that DH fell asleep at the wheel and got into an accident. I come to the conclusion that I need to hop in the car and drive the route he'd drive to see if where the problem is and then go to the nearest hospital. My adrenaline is roaring.
> 
> I get within a mile of DC when DH calls me wondering where I am.
> I. Just. Want. To. Throttle. The. Man.
> He recognized that I'd called, but the call didn't ring on his cell phone and he did not receive the text until he got home.
> 
> I got home shortly before 2:00 am and did not sleep well afterwards. I feel like a dirty dishrag today.


EB, my DH has done this to me too.  I've stayed up fretting and worrying myself sick as to what's happened only for him to walk in the door and ask why I'm still awake!  Ugh!!   He does it when working late too and has a decent drive home which is another worry especially when the weather is bad.  Always tells me that I don't need to worry!  Hard not to. 
Can't wait to see your treasures from Europe.


----------



## ck21

etoupebirkin said:


> I have so much stuff to do and the cats won't leave me alone.
> 
> Last night, DH went to the Nats-Cubs game 5 with a good friend. To frame what happened, you have to understand that DH and I flew from Barcelona yesterday. Our bags had to be outside our doors by 6:45 am. So our wake up call was at 6:15 am. The game started at 8:00 pm. I went to bed at 9:20 pm. I could not keep my eyes open any more. I woke up around 1:20 and no DH. I looked up to see whether the game was over. It was. I texted him. No answer. I called him. Went directly to VM. Twice. I've heard/read that when first responders get to the scene of an accident in which someone is seriously hurt or killed, they turn off the person's cell phones.
> 
> At this time, I'm frantic. I think that DH fell asleep at the wheel and got into an accident. I come to the conclusion that I need to hop in the car and drive the route he'd drive to see if where the problem is and then go to the nearest hospital. My adrenaline is roaring.
> 
> I get within a mile of DC when DH calls me wondering where I am.
> I. Just. Want. To. Throttle. The. Man.
> He recognized that I'd called, but the call didn't ring on his cell phone and he did not receive the text until he got home.
> 
> I got home shortly before 2:00 am and did not sleep well afterwards. I feel like a dirty dishrag today.



Oh no, EB.  That totally stinks.  Hope you've been able to rest since then.  Ps...why is it that our phones so often don't ring?


----------



## ck21

ouija board said:


> Purse, 6:15 is awfully early! At least you didn't have to wait long.
> 
> Ck, congratulations on moving forward with the interviews! And you WON an Apple Watch? That's fantastic! It's great for working out, and I love being able to look at texts or phone calls without having to get out my phone. Plus you get to buy all sorts of cool straps. Coach makes some pretty and quirky ones for a better price be point than Hermes, but H has the best colors.
> 
> Mindi, fingers, toes, and eyes crossed for DH's new venture to succeed! What an amazing opportunity.
> 
> Gk, best wishes for an uneventful surgery and recovery!



I just st went on a strap-buying frenzy last night!  So far, I'm sticking with cheapie son Amazon, but I'm off to check out coach!


----------



## ck21

Interviews today!  This is round 3 if you count the phone interview.

Chat vibes appreciated!!


----------



## Mindi B

VIBING!


----------



## lulilu

Good luck, Ck!!!


----------



## ouija board

Good luck, ck!!!! I'm sure you'll impress them!


----------



## hrhkaren

I know there's a few posts regarding protecting your H in the rain....

Envirosax has been mentioned in a few posts....has anyone used Loqi bags as well? I'm not sure which to get as it appears that Envirosax is noted as "waterproof" but loqi bags are "water resistant". 

Any help would be appreciated! TIA


----------



## mistikat

hrhkaren said:


> I know there's a few posts regarding protecting your H in the rain....
> 
> Envirosax has been mentioned in a few posts....has anyone used Loqi bags as well? I'm not sure which to get as it appears that Envirosax is noted as "waterproof" but loqi bags are "water resistant".
> 
> Any help would be appreciated! TIA



There are a few threads on this; if you have trouble locating them let me know but try rain and Envirosax as key words in your search.


----------



## Scarf and Glove

hrhkaren said:


> I know there's a few posts regarding protecting your H in the rain....
> 
> Envirosax has been mentioned in a few posts....has anyone used Loqi bags as well? I'm not sure which to get as it appears that Envirosax is noted as "waterproof" but loqi bags are "water resistant".
> 
> Any help would be appreciated! TIA


Envirosax are NOT water proof, but having said that, I always have one in my bag. Great to use when going thru security screening ( nasty bins), when I have to put purse in overhead bin or (ick) on the floor in the plane, and they do keep some rain off ; just try not to be outside in a driving rain.


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> Interviews today!  This is round 3 if you count the phone interview.
> 
> Chat vibes appreciated!!


Good luck CK!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

ck21 said:


> Interviews today!  This is round 3 if you count the phone interview.
> 
> Chat vibes appreciated!!


Best of luck!


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> Interviews today!  This is round 3 if you count the phone interview.
> 
> Chat vibes appreciated!!


ck, hope you felt the vibes winging by....and that potential employer makes the sound decision to hire fabulous you!


----------



## ck21

Thank you for the good thoughts!  Interviews went well...now we wait!


----------



## lulilu

Great news,Ck!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I wore my Brunello Cuchinelli tutu this weekend, along with the new BV Knot and Rene Caovilla sling backs.
Mindi, you would approve.


----------



## pursecrzy

Love your outfit EB!


----------



## csshopper

eb- WOW! Everything works together, even your nail polish! Beautifully curated outfit.


----------



## Mindi B

Absolutely FANTASTIC, EB.  Totally


----------



## prepster

etoupebirkin said:


> I wore my Brunello Cuchinelli tutu this weekend, along with the new BV Knot and Rene Caovilla sling backs.
> Mindi, you would approve.
> 
> View attachment 3855990



You look terrific!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Who knew at 58, I'm rocking a tutu. Gotta love fashion!!!


----------



## EllenTsai

I love that jumper!
I love jumpers but live in the land of forever summer


----------



## etoupebirkin

EllenTsai said:


> I love that jumper!
> I love jumpers but live in the land of forever summer


It's a Brunello Cuchinelli jumper I got in Portofino on my recent trip. Since it was the end of season, the store gave me 30% off. Win-win to me.


----------



## ck21

Beautiful, EB!


----------



## ck21

I killed chat.


----------



## Mindi B

No, no you didn't, ck!  It's been a bit quiet 'round here lately.
Allow me to fill the silence for a moment.  

The language of fashion.  Using words to describe things that are experienced emotionally as well as sensually, like wine, perfume, and fashion, is tough.  I give you this (annotated) e-mail I received from a new brand that offers what I would call "street style" pieces:

"Designed to add a bold flair to essential wardrobe styles, [XXX} encapsulates her essence, fearless style and the power of who she is."
(Editorial comment: Okay, I can accept this.  It doesn't pack a whole lot of content, but they're trying to capture a feeling, a persona; to describe what the fashion designer set would call "their girl," so I'll cut 'em some slack.)

"Drawing on rich textures and deep tones, [XXX] delivers a curated range of statement pieces in tailored cuts and contemporary fabrics."
(Yeah, okay.  Having perused their freshman collection, I think the claim of "rich textures and deep tones" is rather grandiose--I saw mostly cotton blends and vinyl, done in black, red, and khaki, but, you know, all right.  "Tailored cuts" is stretching it a bit, too--the look is mostly itty-bitty crop tops with oversized skater-style trousers, so, no, not really "tailored" in the sense of, you know, what that word actually _means_.  And their use of the buzzwords "curated" AND "statement" in the same sentence sent a brief chill down my spine. . . but, deep breath, I'm hanging in there.)

"Infused with a directional aesthetic, the [XXX] brand introduces a transitional approach to off-duty styling."
(Now they've done it.  I have parsed this sentence multiple times, including while standing on my head, and while--if I squint--I can assign some meaning to "off-duty styling"--that's casual wear, I assume--the idea of offering a "transitional approach" to casual wear befuddles me.  Isn't casual wear inherently an alternative to work and/or formal wear?  While I suppose I can imagine a "transitional" look that lies between formal and casual, this collection of bralettes and cargo pants is not it.  And don't get me started on that introductory phrase. "Infused with a directional aesthetic"?!  Infused?  Really?  Like an artisinal vinegar?  And what, in the name of Coco Chanel, is a "directional aesthetic"?  That literally means nothing.  Literally.  Nothing.)

So, there you go, your linguistic fashion rant of the day.  Manufactured outrage over trivialities is, IMO, the best way to start the weekend.


----------



## chaneljewel

Hope you hear positive news soon, ck!   
EB, love the tutu.  You make me want one!
Dog issues.  Our old lady Madeline turns 14 in December.  The past couple of days she’s been having pee accidents which has never happened.  After coming home yesterday from the vet with Miya (checkup and shots), another accident. I called the vet and told them I thought Madeline needed to be seen.  After hours at the vet and blood tests, etc, Madeline has a urinary infection.  Dr said it was a bad one but thought my quick act of bringing her to the dr helped a lot.  My DH went out and got Madeline doggy diapers for nighttime until the meds really start working.  So cute to see my Pug in a diaper!   The good news was her blood work. The dr said that her blood work was so good for a 14 year old dog. Her heart and lungs too!  I know time isn’t on our side with Madeline but I love her so much that I want her around a lot longer!  My neighbor just had to put her Yorkie down Thursday evening from cancer so it was in my thoughts yesterday when Maddy was acting sick.   
Now Miya has to have her teeth cleaned Friday.  Maybe I should consider investing in the vet??   oh, yea...I am after this week of vet bills!!


----------



## Mindi B

A UTI is one of the better issues Maddy could have, chanel--at least it is treatable!  Hope she feels better soon, and how great that her blood work is wonderful for an old lady!  How is she tolerating the diaper?
I certainly understand the pain of veterinary bills.  Dang, doggie care is expensive!  But they're worh it. . . .


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, You really need to start your own blog -- Antifa-shion.


----------



## etoupebirkin

chaneljewel said:


> Hope you hear positive news soon, ck!
> EB, love the tutu.  You make me want one!
> Dog issues.  Our old lady Madeline turns 14 in December.  The past couple of days she’s been having pee accidents which has never happened.  After coming home yesterday from the vet with Miya (checkup and shots), another accident. I called the vet and told them I thought Madeline needed to be seen.  After hours at the vet and blood tests, etc, Madeline has a urinary infection.  Dr said it was a bad one but thought my quick act of bringing her to the dr helped a lot.  My DH went out and got Madeline doggy diapers for nighttime until the meds really start working.  So cute to see my Pug in a diaper!   The good news was her blood work. The dr said that her blood work was so good for a 14 year old dog. Her heart and lungs too!  I know time isn’t on our side with Madeline but I love her so much that I want her around a lot longer!  My neighbor just had to put her Yorkie down Thursday evening from cancer so it was in my thoughts yesterday when Maddy was acting sick.
> Now Miya has to have her teeth cleaned Friday.  Maybe I should consider investing in the vet??   oh, yea...I am after this week of vet bills!!


Chanel, I hear you on the vet. I'm glad it's something that's very treatable. Rocket had a minor issue and $600 later were no closer to finding out what happened, but the lesion has healed. The only other thing Chez EB is the my beasts have stopped eating the wet food. They eat the gravy and leave the food. But they're eating the dry food. And I never see Rosie eat. But she seems active and healthy. No healthy animal ever starved themselves to death.

BTW, the tutu is fantastic and comfortable.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, that's brilliant.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Glad you liked it. It just popped into my head. I actually think it would work as a blog name.


----------



## pursecrzy

CK, when I saw your post, I was hoping it was “I got the job”

Mindi, bafflegab is everywhere.  A new one for me was was acronym HCM = Human Capital Management. How dehumanizing is that?


----------



## Mindi B

Oy, pursey.  What IS that?  Human resources?  (I ran this by DH, my in-house business guy, and he said, "Oh, sure, managing people like assets."  )


----------



## Mindi B

It would work as a blog name, EB.  It would also attract a lot of trolls.  Am I brave enough?


----------



## Mindi B

Okay, after a looooong period of not working out regularly (though I have kept up with yoga in a small way) I got back on the horse--er, treadmill and floor mat--TODAY.  I am trying not to psych myself out by expecting to get back all the muscle tone I've lost overnight, but I am hopeful I can work myself back into tolerable shape within a few months and then KEEP IT UP.  
Go, me.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, you should look into strength training. I've found it transformative. 
I've graduated from the hex bar to a straight bar for my deadlifts. The training wheels have come off!!!


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Oy, pursey.  What IS that?  Human resources?  (I ran this by DH, my in-house business guy, and he said, "Oh, sure, managing people like assets."  )



It’s principles about how to optimize HR. Shudder. 

The first time I heard the expression FTE ( full time employee) I died a little inside. When I took an HR course for my diploma, I did it online as I couldn’t stomach being in a three hour class for it.


----------



## Mindi B

Eeeesh, pursey.  Generally I love jargon, but this is dehumanizing, I agree.
EB, I do work in some strength training along with my other stuff.  I agree, it's a key component of fitness.


----------



## pursecrzy

Re vets, children of friends intend to become vets. If/when they graduate, I’ll invest to help them get started in a practice. Will be cheaper in the long run!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> No, no you didn't, ck!  It's been a bit quiet 'round here lately.
> Allow me to fill the silence for a moment.
> 
> The language of fashion.  Using words to describe things that are experienced emotionally as well as sensually, like wine, perfume, and fashion, is tough.  I give you this (annotated) e-mail I received from a new brand that offers what I would call "street style" pieces:
> 
> "Designed to add a bold flair to essential wardrobe styles, [XXX} encapsulates her essence, fearless style and the power of who she is."
> (Editorial comment: Okay, I can accept this.  It doesn't pack a whole lot of content, but they're trying to capture a feeling, a persona; to describe what the fashion designer set would call "their girl," so I'll cut 'em some slack.)
> 
> "Drawing on rich textures and deep tones, [XXX] delivers a curated range of statement pieces in tailored cuts and contemporary fabrics."
> (Yeah, okay.  Having perused their freshman collection, I think the claim of "rich textures and deep tones" is rather grandiose--I saw mostly cotton blends and vinyl, done in black, red, and khaki, but, you know, all right.  "Tailored cuts" is stretching it a bit, too--the look is mostly itty-bitty crop tops with oversized skater-style trousers, so, no, not really "tailored" in the sense of, you know, what that word actually _means_.  And their use of the buzzwords "curated" AND "statement" in the same sentence sent a brief chill down my spine. . . but, deep breath, I'm hanging in there.)
> 
> "Infused with a directional aesthetic, the [XXX] brand introduces a transitional approach to off-duty styling."
> (Now they've done it.  I have parsed this sentence multiple times, including while standing on my head, and while--if I squint--I can assign some meaning to "off-duty styling"--that's casual wear, I assume--the idea of offering a "transitional approach" to casual wear befuddles me.  Isn't casual wear inherently an alternative to work and/or formal wear?  While I suppose I can imagine a "transitional" look that lies between formal and casual, this collection of bralettes and cargo pants is not it.  And don't get me started on that introductory phrase. "Infused with a directional aesthetic"?!  Infused?  Really?  Like an artisinal vinegar?  And what, in the name of Coco Chanel, is a "directional aesthetic"?  That literally means nothing.  Literally.  Nothing.)
> 
> So, there you go, your linguistic fashion rant of the day.  Manufactured outrage over trivialities is, IMO, the best way to start the weekend.



Mindi, this is the best example I've seen of someone taking as many big words out of the dictionary and tossing them together in a paragraph. At least they spelled everything correctly, which means their spell check works [emoji849] I would love a wardrobe infused with directional aesthetics. Perhaps then I would know which direction I should turn when I'm lost??

Ck, fingers crossed for good news!!


----------



## Mindi B

I completely agree, OB.  My clothes have been freeloaders for far too long.  The least they could do is plot my route for me.  Sheesh!


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> No, no you didn't, ck!  It's been a bit quiet 'round here lately.
> Allow me to fill the silence for a moment.
> 
> The language of fashion.  Using words to describe things that are experienced emotionally as well as sensually, like wine, perfume, and fashion, is tough.  I give you this (annotated) e-mail I received from a new brand that offers what I would call "street style" pieces:
> 
> "Designed to add a bold flair to essential wardrobe styles, [XXX} encapsulates her essence, fearless style and the power of who she is."
> (Editorial comment: Okay, I can accept this.  It doesn't pack a whole lot of content, but they're trying to capture a feeling, a persona; to describe what the fashion designer set would call "their girl," so I'll cut 'em some slack.)
> 
> "Drawing on rich textures and deep tones, [XXX] delivers a curated range of statement pieces in tailored cuts and contemporary fabrics."
> (Yeah, okay.  Having perused their freshman collection, I think the claim of "rich textures and deep tones" is rather grandiose--I saw mostly cotton blends and vinyl, done in black, red, and khaki, but, you know, all right.  "Tailored cuts" is stretching it a bit, too--the look is mostly itty-bitty crop tops with oversized skater-style trousers, so, no, not really "tailored" in the sense of, you know, what that word actually _means_.  And their use of the buzzwords "curated" AND "statement" in the same sentence sent a brief chill down my spine. . . but, deep breath, I'm hanging in there.)
> 
> "Infused with a directional aesthetic, the [XXX] brand introduces a transitional approach to off-duty styling."
> (Now they've done it.  I have parsed this sentence multiple times, including while standing on my head, and while--if I squint--I can assign some meaning to "off-duty styling"--that's casual wear, I assume--the idea of offering a "transitional approach" to casual wear befuddles me.  Isn't casual wear inherently an alternative to work and/or formal wear?  While I suppose I can imagine a "transitional" look that lies between formal and casual, this collection of bralettes and cargo pants is not it.  And don't get me started on that introductory phrase. "Infused with a directional aesthetic"?!  Infused?  Really?  Like an artisinal vinegar?  And what, in the name of Coco Chanel, is a "directional aesthetic"?  That literally means nothing.  Literally.  Nothing.)
> 
> So, there you go, your linguistic fashion rant of the day.  Manufactured outrage over trivialities is, IMO, the best way to start the weekend.



mindi- it's a rare Saturday morning where I have not "gotten myself together" as my DM used to say and am still behind closed doors late in the morning in my "comfy clothes" except that now I am going to describe my attire as my "off-duty styling"  and languish on the pillow filled sofa with my iPad for a few more moments.  I am enlightened. Thank you!


----------



## Mindi B

That's what I aim for, css.  Enlightening my readers.  
Or amusing them.  I'll take that, too.


----------



## pursecrzy

Took MissP on a walk with her peeps. Saw a flock of Trumpeter swans flying. I’m so used to seeing Canada geese flying and hearing their honking, it took me a little while before it registered what type of birds they were.


----------



## Mindi B

That must have been impressive, pursey!  Was Miss P interested, or were they too far away to read as prey?


----------



## pursecrzy

LOL! I was so focused on the birds, I didn’t notice her reaction to them.


----------



## pursecrzy

We are having the nicest weather! Sunny and warm enough to sit outside.


----------



## Mindi B

Us, too, pursey!  But tomorrow it's supposed to rain.  Also Tuesday.  And Wednesday.  And Thursday.    But we've had the back door open all weekend to enjoy the sun and breezes.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hi chat friends,  haven't been posting much lately.

I am jealous of your warm weather! We have had some really troublesome weather lately. A couple of storms passed by and one brought some Sahara desert sand and fire ash from southern Europe! So we had a yellow/orange/red sky day last week. We thought it was apocalypse! The photos don't do it justice! It was a lot more orange and dark then they look. But it went away within a few hours and was not damaging to ones' health as it was very very high up in the atmosphere.


----------



## Mindi B

That looks very scary, xiangxiang.  And if it were red-orange, it would be terrifying!
(Hello to the Gherkin!)


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> That looks very scary, xiangxiang.  And if it were red-orange, it would be terrifying!
> (Hello to the Gherkin!)


It was! That afternoon I was in a meeting in a meeting room with no windows. Then I came out at about 3pm And thought geez it was so dark! Everything had a yellow/orange tint to it and It was surreal! Everybody was taking photos.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> That looks very scary, xiangxiang.  And if it were red-orange, it would be terrifying!
> (Hello to the Gherkin!)


I bet it was more scary but spectacular at the same time looking from the top of the Gherkin!


----------



## alismarr

I am in New York at the moment and the weather is gorgeous.  It’s warmer than it was at home in summer.


----------



## ck21

It might snow here on Friday.

But...guess who got the job????


----------



## pursecrzy

That’s great news! Congrats!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Yeah CK!!!!
I hope you are happier at your new job!!!!


----------



## ouija board

Congratulations, Ck!!!!!!!!!!!! Bring on the snow!


----------



## ck21

etoupebirkin said:


> Yeah CK!!!!
> I hope you are happier at your new job!!!!



I think I will be happier.  I haven't formally accepted yet and haven't resigned either, but there is a good offer on the table and I'll wrap it up tomorrow.  Yahoooooo!


----------



## lulilu

That is terrific news, CK!  Congratulations!!


----------



## csshopper

Wonderful news CK!


----------



## Mindi B

ck, that is fanTAStic!  
Well-done, my friend, and kudos to the company for recognizing your awesomeness!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ck21 said:


> It might snow here on Friday.
> 
> *But...guess who got the job????*



Ck, that's fantastic!  So happy for you!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm still giggling.  A few days ago, a friend told me I needed to color and layer my hair.  I must have looked a little surprised because she added, "But, you look really good *for your age*."  I'm thinking that might not have been a compliment.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Chaneljewel, how is Madeline responding to the meds?  Is she still in diapers?  I think we need pictures!


----------



## Mindi B

Jeez, CG, how old is this "friend"?  She's fortunate you are giggling instead of !


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, she's 54.  I think it was mostly that she hadn't seen me since I stopped coloring my hair.  I've decided to embrace the last quarter of my life.


----------



## Mindi B

You go, girl.  My mom has absolutely gorgeous hair that went from naturally "frosted" (multi-tonal with silver highlights) to sparkling platinum-silver to pure white and I thought it looked fantastic at every stage.  I am just hoping mine follows somewhat the same trajectory!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I stopped coloring my hair about a year ago. I think it suits me. If anything, I might put a temporary purple wash on it, just for kicks and giggles.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, you were my inspiration.


----------



## ouija board

etoupebirkin said:


> I stopped coloring my hair about a year ago. I think it suits me. If anything, I might put a temporary purple wash on it, just for kicks and giggles.



I love that idea! There's a tpfer who posted a photo of her hair, and it's got blue on the ends. I'm tempted to try that since my hair is black, so it wouldn't be a huge contrast. My hairdresser may fall over in shock since I've had exactly the same highlights and cut for about ten years [emoji16]


----------



## chaneljewel

Congratulations ck!  You worked hard for this!!

Madeline is doing better, CG.   No more accidents although we are still putting the diaper on her at night...just to be safe.  The funny part of it is Madeline let’s us put it on.  When she sees the diaper she’ll get up and just stand there till it’s on.  Very funny.  I’ll get a picture of her in it.  She’s such a precious dog and always has been.


----------



## Mindi B

I had a chunk of blue on the underside of my hair for a while.  On my blonde hair, it SHOWED--but I liked it, and so did DH. Go blue!
chanel, Madeline sounds like an absolute angel.  How sweet that she cooperates with the diaper!  
lulilu, how is Emmy?


----------



## milotic55

Hi does anyone here know what is the retail price of nilo crocodile kelly pochette?


----------



## lulilu

Emmy is doing fine now.  Thanks for asking Mindi.  The doc told us not to restart the antibiotic -- he said her reaction was too strong.  We've just been bathing her with two medicated shampoos every other day.  Her skin has improved a lot, but not 100%.  Just happy with it being over.

I had surgery to repair the muscles in my eyelids last week, so I've been dealing with the bruises and swelling, not to mention blurry vision from the medicated ointment.  I am a lot better and doc was pleased today.  I go back in a month for an evaluation sans swelling etc.  I just hope they heal evenly or he says he will do some surgical "tweaking."  I am promised that my peripheral vision will be improved at the end of this.  I will be able to drive in a couple of days thank goodness.


----------



## Captainy28

Hi. I am looking for a rouge grenat kelly. My SA told me this color is past season. Does it mean I can only get it after market?  
Thanks!


----------



## chicinthecity777

milotic55 said:


> Hi does anyone here know what is the retail price of nilo crocodile kelly pochette?


You can post your price question in this thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reference-hermes-current-prices.102567/


----------



## chicinthecity777

Captainy28 said:


> Hi. I am looking for a rouge grenat kelly. My SA told me this color is past season. Does it mean I can only get it after market?
> Thanks!


rouge grenat is past season colours. But with Hermes, some may still be coming in. You can never know.


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> Emmy is doing fine now.  Thanks for asking Mindi.  The doc told us not to restart the antibiotic -- he said her reaction was too strong.  We've just been bathing her with two medicated shampoos every other day.  Her skin has improved a lot, but not 100%.  Just happy with it being over.
> 
> I had surgery to repair the muscles in my eyelids last week, so I've been dealing with the bruises and swelling, not to mention blurry vision from the medicated ointment.  I am a lot better and doc was pleased today.  I go back in a month for an evaluation sans swelling etc.  I just hope they heal evenly or he says he will do some surgical "tweaking."  I am promised that my peripheral vision will be improved at the end of this.  I will be able to drive in a couple of days thank goodness.


lulilu, glad to hear that you are healing fine! Sending positive energy your way!


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu, that surgery sounds deeply unfun, but worthwhile.  I hope the healing is fast and uneventful, and your vision is improved!  So glad to hear Emmy is feeling better.  It is never okay when Chatsters or fur Chatsters are unwell.


----------



## pursecrzy

So I ordered an iPhone X. No shipping date given though.


----------



## Mindi B

pursey!  You are my beta-tester! Can't wait to see what you think.  I guess Apple is scrambling to get these ready for shipment. . . .


----------



## pursecrzy

Yeah. They were a little late opening the store too. 

I didn’t set an alarm but my bladder didn’t fail me!


----------



## ck21

Cavalier Girl said:


> Mindi, she's 54.  I think it was mostly that she hadn't seen me since I stopped coloring my hair.  I've decided to embrace the last quarter of my life.



I love this, and EBs purple wash idea too!


----------



## csshopper

ck- have you started the new job yet?  Looking ahead to next week: what is Hot Cars this Halloween?


----------



## ouija board

csshopper said:


> ck- have you started the new job yet?  Looking ahead to next week: what is Hot Cars this Halloween?



I second the Hot Cars costume question! I love to see what he chooses every year. 

This year, DD chose to be Boba Fett. DH was so ecstatic after years of princess and kitty cat costumes that he ordered a deluxe Boba Fett helmet. He deemed the flimsy Target helmet quite inferior. He said the expense was well justified, never mind that it's so big that she can't see out of it [emoji849]


----------



## chaneljewel

Ouch lulilu.  That sounds painful.  Hope you’re healing well!


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## pursecrzy

That little fuzzy face!


----------



## Mindi B

I know, right?  I can't stop snuggling her.  She is a sweetie.  Henry just doesn't see the appeal, however.


----------



## pursecrzy

Boyz.


----------



## Mindi B

I really should get up off the couch and Do Something, but there are two--count 'em, two--doggos sleepihg on my lap.  How can I interrupt their beauty sleep?  Cleaning will have to wait.  It doesn't hurt that it is a dark and stormy day and I am hideously unmotivated.


----------



## pursecrzy

MissP and I went for a walk. I try to take her for longer walks on the weekend as I feel I shortchange her on weekdays.

We did almost 6000 steps this morning.  I need a nap now!


----------



## Mindi B

Good for you and Miss P!  That's a lot of steps!  Since she has four legs, is that like 12,000 steps for her?  Like dog-years, are there dog-steps?  There should be.


----------



## pursecrzy

I also try to take her to different paths so it’s not same old walks.

I hadn’t thought of it that way, but I guess it is! If not more as her legs are a little bit shorter than mine


----------



## chicinthecity777

Totally a lazy day here too! The weather has turned rather colder and windier so we took it very easy today. I am in totally support of being a couch potato today!


----------



## Mindi B

I'm so glad, xiangxiang.  I was feeling verrrrry guilty.  I did vacuum, but other than that. . . sofa spud.


----------



## lulilu

If I sit down, it is guaranteed that there will be at least one dog on my lap immediately.  Of course, I can't disturb them, Mindi.


----------



## Mindi B

Absolutely NOT, lulilu.  That would be inhumane!


----------



## etoupebirkin

This morning, I'm on my hands and knees ready to back out my legs to do some man push ups, Rocket sees I'm on the floor and decides my calves make a really nice sofa.

When I do my crossover stretches (stand up, cross legs and trying to touch your toes at the same time), my beasts think I want to pet them. That's why they routinely get banished from the basement whenever I exercise.


----------



## Mindi B

Mabel is pushing ten pounds and I'm hoping she plateaus there. . . perfect for my bicep/tricep workout!  Use Rocket as an ankle weight!


----------



## pursecrzy

MissP got a little too fluffy earlier this year but she’s back down to her fighting weight.


----------



## Mindi B

Mabs has decided her kibble is icky and her brother's canned food is nommy and so I am switching her over to the canned, which is heavy and expensive and probably less nutritious than the kibble, but happy dog, happy slog.  Or something.  So I have to keep recalculating how many calories per day per dog = how much of which food. . .


----------



## Madam Bijoux

King of Prussia Mall shoppers, please watch your surroundings:
http://6abc.com/police-shoot-robbery-suspect-outside-of-king-of-prussia-mall/2581531/


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, I mix the wet and dry food for the little dogs.  It seems to satisfy them.  Emmy just gets dry food.  She will hoover anything -- we had to get one of those puzzle bowls to try to slow her down.

I am laughing at Mabel's photo.  I feel like she looks with my eye surgery.


----------



## ck21

csshopper said:


> ck- have you started the new job yet?  Looking ahead to next week: what is Hot Cars this Halloween?



I start on the 20th!  I still haven't given notice at my old/current job....

Hot Cars is going to be a ninja (again) unless he changes his mind (again)!  He has a yellow jacket and with the cold temps we are having, he may elect to put on a pikachu hat to match his yellow jacket.

Our weather is often not conducive to good costumes!!


----------



## csshopper

ck- it must feel like a delicious secret right now, knowing your days are numbered at a job you have not enjoyed and  full of expectation for the new one. Wishing you contentment and professional gratification as you move on. 

If possible, a picture of the Ninja would be a treat.


----------



## ck21

csshopper said:


> ck- it must feel like a delicious secret right now, knowing your days are numbered at a job you have not enjoyed and  full of expectation for the new one. Wishing you contentment and professional gratification as you move on.
> 
> If possible, a picture of the Ninja would be a treat.






Not a ninja here, just an impromptu pikachu!  I had to miss trick or treating tonight, but he changed his mind at the last minute and went as an Army ranger!

Yes, the job announcement is a fun secret, though I hate disappointing others, even when they disappointed me.  So, the nerves have set in about resigning..  not changing my mind, just not excited about the conversation.


----------



## Mindi B

We will all be with you in spirit, ck.  You will handle your departure with your usual firmness and kindness, I have no doubt.  And it's always a joy to see Collin!


----------



## etoupebirkin

CK, I agree with Mindi. CK you will handle this with your normal grace.
Wow, and Collin is getting so big!!!


----------



## lulilu

Colin looks adorable!

Ck, I don't blame you for not looking forward to the resignation discussion.  A difficult one to have, even though you are moving on to bigger/better things.  But it will be like ripping off a bandaid -- quick, a bit painful, but then relief.


----------



## csshopper

ck- THANK YOU! Great picture as always, that grin has gotten bigger, and I find myself sitting here and grinning back.

Never easy to exit, but ultimately you have to do what is best for you, and as others have noted, you will handle it well.


----------



## Mindi B

Brief marital rant follows:
Why don't men see spousal behaviors as analogous?  That is, when DH does something (gets furious at something he can't control, fails to follow up on something he said he would, etc.) I'm supposed to give him a pass because reasons.  If I do those things, I am acting crazy and irresponsible and no, his behavior and mine are NOT comparable.  Because, again, reasons. 
Poo.


----------



## etoupebirkin

At DD's White Coat ceremony. Drove like a combo of Mario Andretti (sp?) and Dale Earnhardt to get there.

ETA: I also used up my parking Karma for the year and got on street parking right across the street from the venue.


----------



## ouija board

EB, big moment for DD! Congratulations! 

Mindi, I have no answers. I don't think I'll ever have this marriage thing figured out. The parenting thing, either. Poo is about all I can say most days, too, and only occasionally is it a literal reference, thank goodness! [emoji90][emoji250][emoji240][emoji64]


----------



## Mindi B

It is a puzzlement, OB.  Just today DH was YELLING AT ME because I am TOO STRESSED.
Now, that makes a sh*tload of sense, does it not?  What is more soothing than being hollered at for one's anxiety levels?


----------



## ouija board

Ah that makes perfect sense [emoji848]


----------



## Mindi B

YES!  I find alterCAtions to be VERy reLAXing!


----------



## ck21

Oh, Mindi....I'm sorry.  I'll never figure out the male species....


----------



## lulilu

Being problem solvers, men can't understand why you just can't do what they advise, and life will be fixed.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I can confirm that men and women ARE from different planets!


----------



## pursecrzy

I don’t miss that part of marriage.


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, pursey, I hesitate to "like" that comment--it's certainly bittersweet--but also,  and .


----------



## pursecrzy

Oh good! I thought I’d killed chat


----------



## Mindi B

Never!


----------



## pursecrzy

I think I found MissP’s Christmas present. Tiffany now sells dog collars and leashes. Basic black and Tiffany blue.


----------



## Mindi B

Oooh!  I love Tiffany blue.  Yet for some reason, even though I am so not a "girly-girl," Mabel seems fated to wear pink.  Pink camo, at the moment, with pink skulls up next.  But I bet Miss P would look fetching in Tiffany blue!


----------



## csshopper

Miss P should have blue for "casual" and black for her more "formal" appearances. A girl can never have too much Tiffany.  And, of course, we will need pictures.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Playing with the iPhone X camera at the Apple store.
Memo to self:  Start using hand lotion!
Oops-I meant to post this in the Bon Temps thread


----------



## ouija board

Madame, your ring is gorgeous! 

Purse, Tiffany blue would look fantastic on MissP [emoji106]


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3869820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with the iPhone X camera at the Apple store.
> Memo to self:  Start using hand lotion!
> Oops-I meant to post this in the Bon Temps thread


That ring!


----------



## pursecrzy

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3869820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with the iPhone X camera at the Apple store.
> Memo to self:  Start using hand lotion!
> Oops-I meant to post this in the Bon Temps thread



MB, what did you think of the X?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

pursecrzy said:


> MB, what did you think of the X?


Hi, Pursecrzy  The X is a good size (not too large).  The difference in turning it on and off and not having a home button will take some getting used to.  Glass is glass, and it will shatter if you drop it.  You might have to replace the entire outside shell.


----------



## pursecrzy

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Pursecrzy  The X is a good size (not too large).  The difference in turning it on and off and not having a home button will take some getting used to.  Glass is glass, and it will shatter if you drop it.  You might have to replace the entire outside shell.



Thanks Madam B!  The case I ordered arrived so I’ve got a pretty good idea of the size. I will be ordering a better case and I paid for Apple Care.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I am afraid the new iPhone X won't fit into a BV Knot, so it's a no go for me if it won't fit.


----------



## gracekelly

Three weeks post op. Big date with Karl Lagerfeld and Hermes with DH as my chauffeur /bodyguard


----------



## Hermezzy

gracekelly said:


> Three weeks post op. Big date with Karl Lagerfeld and Hermes with DH as my chauffeur /bodyguard


Gorgeous pic- I absolutely love H greens...


----------



## lulilu

gracekelly said:


> Three weeks post op. Big date with Karl Lagerfeld and Hermes with DH as my chauffeur /bodyguard



GK, that is quite a large sling.  I hope you can get comfortable all day.


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> GK, that is quite a large sling.  I hope you can get comfortable all day.


Yup, it is massive!  The pillow is what is so large.  I am now allowed to take it off for periods during the day at home, but have to place a pillow under the arm.  Limits wardrobe choices and I never realized that most of my blouses/tops go over the head.   Currently I need to stick with button front.

It was nice putting on nice clothes and puling out an H bag.  I wore my Carre en Carre bright color shawl as it was cool here yesterday.


----------



## werner

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Pursecrzy  The X is a good size (not too large).  The difference in turning it on and off and not having a home button will take some getting used to.  Glass is glass, and it will shatter if you drop it.  You might have to replace the entire outside shell.


Am getting used to the X. Face ID is great. I like the absence of the home button. But like Madame B says, it's a major change.


----------



## Mindi B

I think my head would explode from the lack of a home button.  I am not a fast learner regarding physical tasks like device manipulation.  Picture a chimpanzee trying to operate, say, a Mr. Coffee.  Not happening.
Say, may I request some spare vibes this week?  Nothing major, just some doctors' appointments that always freak me out.  Thanks, Peeps.


----------



## lulilu

Of course, good thoughts coming your way Mindi.  Hope all is well.

I would have problems with the home button issue too.  I was wondering how that worked.

GD2 is here for a couple of hours and she is watching a Barbie animated (duh, what else could it be?).  You haven't lived until you've suffered through one of these == idiotic and mind numbing.  But it is her guilty pleasure.


----------



## Mindi B

You are a good and patient grandmother, lulilu.  "Barbie animated video": three relatively innocuous words that become monstrous when combined.


----------



## etoupebirkin

_Mindi, 
Vibes for you this week!!!_


----------



## etoupebirkin

Barbie animated video would drive me to drink.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL, EB!  Me, too--not that I need an excuse.
Thanks fer the vibes.


----------



## pursecrzy

Vibes for Mindi

Sending booze to Lulilu


----------



## lulilu

Yes, EB, at least it's late enough in the afternoon for a cocktail while dinner is cooking.  All kiddie shows are awful, but these are pretty horrible.

Thanks, Pursey!!!


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu said:


> Yes, EB, at least it's late enough in the afternoon for a cocktail while dinner is cooking.


My motto is, "The sun is always over the yardarm SOMEwhere."
Now that I think about it, this may be a problematic attitude.


----------



## Mindi B

Eh, what the heck.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> I think my head would explode from the lack of a home button.  I am not a fast learner regarding physical tasks like device manipulation.  Picture a chimpanzee trying to operate, say, a Mr. Coffee.  Not happening.
> Say, may I request some spare vibes this week?  Nothing major, just some doctors' appointments that always freak me out.  Thanks, Peeps.



Healthy thoughts and prayers!


----------



## ouija board

I'll take a Barbie video over the annoying Pokémon tv show that DD watches, hands down. [emoji12] Seriously, Barbie is not the worst thing out there these days. 

I'm not sure how I feel about the Hone button going away. I still get thrown off by the on/off button being on the side of the iPhone 7 as opposed to the top on my old iPhone 5. 

Sending vibes, Mindi!


----------



## lulilu

OJB, you are right about how bad kids' tv shows are these days.  The animated ones drive me crazy -- such cheap, bad animation.  But the content can be much worse than Barbie.  smh
Showing my age here, but when my kids were little it was the Disney animated movies -- they would ask to see them over and over.  I would find myself humming "under the sea" at work!


----------



## Mindi B

ITA about a lot of the current crop of children's cartoons. . . but bad kid's animation is not new.  DH has fond (?) memories of "Clutch Cargo." If you don't know that one, YouTube it at your own risk.  And wait for the mouths--that is, what they do when the characters speak.
But You Have Been Warned.


----------



## lulilu

OMGos, Mindi.  I remember that name!  Not sure how, but it's embedded in my brain somewhere.


----------



## ck21

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 3869820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with the iPhone X camera at the Apple store.
> Memo to self:  Start using hand lotion!
> Oops-I meant to post this in the Bon Temps thread



Beautiful!


----------



## ck21

Sending vibes, Mindi!

Today I gave 2 weeks notice.  And the countdown has begun....


----------



## Madam Bijoux

ck21 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you, ck21


----------



## Mindi B

Did the notice-giving go well, ck?  Or at least smoothly?


----------



## chicinthecity777

It is always interesting to hear that you guys in the U.S. have 2-week notice period. This side of the pond, I have 3 months notice in my contract. And I have seen people with 6 month or 1 year notice! It's a pain if you want to change your job but I have managed to negotiate it down to about 6 weeks.


----------



## pursecrzy

Bravo ck!

You must be relieved to have that conversation over with


----------



## csshopper

ck, Mindi,

Support from the West Coast vibing cross country to both of you!


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Did the notice-giving go well, ck?  Or at least smoothly?


Yes, better than I expected.  The craziness that I have dealt with was not out in full force and for that I am thankful.  In fact, it was taken with grace and kindness. 

Now that it's official, I am over the moon!  New company called this week to let me know they are looking forward to my arrival.


----------



## lulilu

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It is always interesting to hear that you guys in the U.S. have 2-week notice period. This side of the pond, I have 3 months notice in my contract. And I have seen people with 6 month or 1 year notice! It's a pain if you want to change your job but I have managed to negotiate it down to about 6 weeks.



I have found that employers sometimes ask a person to leave right away rather than stay for the notice period.  They don't want disgruntled employees to talk badly about the company.  (not a reference to you ck)  Or current employees to hear about other better opportunities.  Or they get mad at the quitting employee.  Quitting can be dicey.

I am glad you made out great ck!  Now you just have the future to look forward to.


----------



## ck21

lulilu said:


> I have found that employers sometimes ask a person to leave right away rather than stay for the notice period.  They don't want disgruntled employees to talk badly about the company.  (not a reference to you ck)  Or current employees to hear about other better opportunities.  Or they get mad at the quitting employee.  Quitting can be dicey.
> 
> I am glad you made out great ck!  Now you just have the future to look forward to.



Yes, I thought I might be asked to leave right away.  I am pleased to be allowed to transition things over the two week period.


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> I have found that employers sometimes ask a person to leave right away rather than stay for the notice period.  They don't want disgruntled employees to talk badly about the company.  (not a reference to you ck)  Or current employees to hear about other better opportunities.  Or they get mad at the quitting employee.  Quitting can be dicey.
> 
> I am glad you made out great ck!  Now you just have the future to look forward to.


Oh yes that can happen too. We call it "garden leave". So if they think you are somewhat hostile or the job is on the front line and you are going to a direct competitor, you will be asked to leave the premises immediately and go home for 3 months do whatever you want as they still have to honour the contractual notice period. I have known people go on travelling during garden leave before they start their next job. But I have never been lucky enough to have that. 2 times I have resigned in the past, I served my 2/3 of the 3 months and did handovers and smaller tasks.

If the company fires you, you will be asked to leave immediately and you will still get paid for 3 months notice at least.

Not everybody is on such long notice here. I think a lot of them are on 4-week/1 month notice still. The contracts I have had were all 3 months due to the nature of the roles and companies etc.


----------



## chicinthecity777

ck21 said:


> Yes, I thought I might be asked to leave right away.  I am pleased to be allowed to transition things over the two week period.


That's really good result! And now you have so much to look forward to for the new job! Well done and congratulations!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ck21 said:


> Yes, I thought I might be asked to leave right away.  I am pleased to be allowed to transition things over the two week period.



Congrats ck! Glad you got that out of the way and relieved to hear that it was taken well. As much as a 'garden leave' sounds good, I think a transition period is better for everyone unless it's a bad environment.


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> View attachment 3874035


Adorable!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> View attachment 3874035


The cuteness!!! The cuteness!!!


----------



## Mindi B

I know!  Obey the fuzz.  The Cuteness rules all.


----------



## smallfry

**** Warning!  If you are afraid of the mention of blood, please skip this message.*

Hi everyone, just got back from getting my flu shot from CVS.  It is actually the first year I've gotten the shot, I usually skip it.  So, as soon as the pharmacist pulled the needle out, I was dripping blood and then my arm swelled up.  I'm allergic to penicillin and neosporin, other than that nothing really.  

I'm nervous because of the pharmacist's reaction!  She said that she's given thousands of vaccinations and never saw this.  Any thoughts?  I know there are health forums, but I felt more comfortable posting here, where my friends are   Thanks!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, smallfry, ouch!  I am not a doctor, but I Googled, and the regular flu shot is supposed to be given intramuscularly.  I wonder if the pharmacist missed the muscle and gave it subcutaneously?  I had a pharmacist give me my flu shot last year (CVS, as it happens!), and I too bled and ended up with an enormous bruise.  I suspect (though I have no evidence) that pharmacists don't give injections all that often and, frankly, aren't that good at it.  If your arm doesn't look better soon, it might be worth consulting a doctor (your GP or an urgent care clinic) just to be sure all is well.  And of course, if you have any other symptoms (especially allergy-related ones, like wheezing. hives. etc.) seek medical attention immediately! 
Rereading this, it doesn't sound very helpful--sorry.  As long as you don't have an allergy to eggs (which are used in the manufacture of the vaccine), my non-expert guess would be you just had a bad "stick."  But do stay vigilant and get checked out asap if you feel anything is amiss.  And let us know how you're doing, okay?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Smallfry, I hope you're OK!!!! I echo Mindi's thoughts, too.


----------



## smallfry

Mindi B said:


> Oh, smallfry, ouch!  I am not a doctor, but I Googled, and the regular flu shot is supposed to be given intramuscularly.  I wonder if the pharmacist missed the muscle and gave it subcutaneously?  I had a pharmacist give me my flu shot last year (CVS, as it happens!), and I too bled and ended up with an enormous bruise.  I suspect (though I have no evidence) that pharmacists don't give injections all that often and, frankly, aren't that good at it.  If your arm doesn't look better soon, it might be worth consulting a doctor (your GP or an urgent care clinic) just to be sure all is well.  And of course, if you have any other symptoms (especially allergy-related ones, like wheezing. hives. etc.) seek medical attention immediately!
> Rereading this, it doesn't sound very helpful--sorry.  As long as you don't have an allergy to eggs (which are used in the manufacture of the vaccine), my non-expert guess would be you just had a bad "stick."  But do stay vigilant and get checked out asap if you feel anything is amiss.  And let us know how you're doing, okay?





etoupebirkin said:


> Smallfry, I hope you're OK!!!! I echo Mindi's thoughts, too.



Thank you Mindi and EB


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> View attachment 3874035



Super cute!


----------



## lulilu

Smallfry, that sounds awful -- agree that you should have someone look at your arm if it's not improving.  I am allergic to penicillin as well and have never had a reaction to a flu shot, and I get one every year.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, Mabel is so cute!  Love her.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi,  I remember there were some tribulations in the perfect puppy selection process.  Well, a picture is worth a thousand words and Mabel was worth the hunt and you brought home a treasure.


----------



## smallfry

lulilu said:


> Smallfry, that sounds awful -- agree that you should have someone look at your arm if it's not improving.  I am allergic to penicillin as well and have never had a reaction to a flu shot, and I get one every year.



Thanks luli


----------



## ouija board

Smallfry, if you only had bleeding and local swelling at the injection site, it's most likely that the needle just happened to puncture a blood vessel, and the bleeding caused your arm to swell right in that area. Basically a very large bruise. But if the swelling doesn't go down and especially if other parts of you start to swell (hives, throat, face), definitely get to a doctor!


----------



## smallfry

ouija board said:


> Smallfry, if you only had bleeding and local swelling at the injection site, it's most likely that the needle just happened to puncture a blood vessel, and the bleeding caused your arm to swell right in that area. Basically a very large bruise. But if the swelling doesn't go down and especially if other parts of you start to swell (hives, throat, face), definitely get to a doctor!



Thank you OB, it’s comforting to hear your thoughts.  I am feeling fine other than the swelling and some soreness at the site, and you’re right, I’ve got some bruise there now!


----------



## Mindi B

Yup, exactly what happened to me--at CVS--last year, smallfry!  Note to CVS: refresher course on injections for your pharmacists, stat!


----------



## smallfry

Mindi B said:


> Yup, exactly what happened to me--at CVS--last year, smallfry!  Note to CVS: refresher course on injections for your pharmacists, stat!


Where did you go this year, Mindi?  I had my annual gyn appointment last week, and asked for the flu shot there, but they only give them to pregnant women at their office.  

Also, Mabel is such a gorgeous girl


----------



## Mindi B

I had my annual physical recently and got it then, smallfry.  It was just a convenient coincidence that it fell at this time.  And thank you!  Mabel is weaponized cuteness, indeed.    Fortunately, she is pretty sweet, too.


----------



## lulilu

I've had my flu shots at my local grocery's pharmacy, the federal infirmary, and at Duane Reed, in addition to my doc.  Only a bit of soreness.  I am glad we have experts like OB to give thoughtful advice!  I would be freaking a bit with a reaction like smallfry's.  Now, my pneumonia shot hurt for several days (with my asthma, I can't take any chances).  

Smallfry, glad to hear it appears to be on the mend.  Some people should not be allowed to handle a needle.  I had cortisone shots in my knees a few weeks ago and I will never let that doc do it again.  One knee was in agony for days (I know there is pain for a couple of days after, but this guy really hurt me).  With what OB said, I bet he didn't aim carefully.

Does anyone feel as if Thanksgiving (and the holidays) all of a sudden is bearing down on them at warp speed?  I was blissfully thinking I have plenty of time, only to find out yesterday that my vet is booked for boarding for Thanksgiving and almost full for Christmas (Phil and Lil can't share a cage/run).  wtf?  So I am off to order the turkey and turkey breast today before the grocery tells me it's too late to order.  Maybe it's because Thanksgiving is a bit early this year?


----------



## Mindi B

Dang, today was stressful.  Annual mammo, which always freaks me the heck OUT.  And now I wait.  BUT, while I was in the waiting room I ended up trying to comfort a woman who was there for a definite something.  She sat beside me and said, "Is yours routine?"  I said, "Well, I think so."  And then she said, "Mine isn't" and proceeded to tell me about her current situation.  I won't go into detail about the things she said to  protect both her identity and my own (almost certainly unnecessary, but I'm feeling a bit skittish).  In general, she was going through a lot of painful upheaval in her personal life over and above this issue and was angry, isolated, and hopeless.  I listened and shared that I'd been in similar uncertain health circumstances and it is frightening, and I tried to suggest that it was far too early to decide all was lost, but she kept saying things like, "I'm going to die, I can feel it" and "I'm just going to leave; no one can help me."   She was tearful and frantic with anxiety.  Some of the things she said made me think there were some impulse-control and substance abuse issues lurking, which do not bode well for a person under significant external stress.  But of course I had no way to judge the truth of any of the circumstances she described, let alone to ameliorate them.
(I have found that the more self-revelatory a stranger is, the more extreme are their revelations.  I have heard some straaaaaaange stuff.  This was some of it.)
I told some of the staff (privately, out of her sight) that I was worried about her state of mind and felt she required some special handling, and she was taken in hand by a kind nurse and ended up at least getting some additional testing. . . but she left me very unsettled.  I know I'm not her therapist, but I still wish I'd been able to offer more than some general "positive talk"--which, when one is really in distress, is not at all believable and, if anything, makes one feel unheard.  When I find myself happy-talking someone it usually means I'm trying to comfort myself. I should have gone more Rogerian.  Eeeesh.
AND, this isn't about me.  Vibes for this lady, who truly needs them.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, you are such a kind and thoughtful person.  It must have been extra hard to hear this poor woman's tale when you were waiting for a test yourself.  What a sad woman.


----------



## Mindi B

Yes, she was sad, lulilu, and very disturbed.  There was much in her history (self-reported, obviously) that seemed to indicate a long period--perhaps a lifetime--of dysfunction.  Or else she was so depressed in the present that she was viewing her past through that distorting lens. I did try to offer some kindness.  But she really needs professional help and support, and isn't in an emotional place to seek it, which makes me sad.
AND, in answer to your second-to-last post, YES!  ARGH!  Here come the holidays, and I am not ready!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

@Mindi B, you really are very kind! The woman's situation is very sad. I hope she can get some professional help she needs! 

Sending good vibes your way too! 

Count me in for another one who doesn't want to hear about the holidays! Shops are already pushing Christmas here and I don't really want to hear about it!


----------



## Hermezzy

lulilu said:


> I've had my flu shots at my local grocery's pharmacy, the federal infirmary, and at Duane Reed, in addition to my doc.  Only a bit of soreness.  I am glad we have experts like OB to give thoughtful advice!  I would be freaking a bit with a reaction like smallfry's.  Now, my pneumonia shot hurt for several days (with my asthma, I can't take any chances).
> 
> Smallfry, glad to hear it appears to be on the mend.  Some people should not be allowed to handle a needle.  I had cortisone shots in my knees a few weeks ago and I will never let that doc do it again.  One knee was in agony for days (I know there is pain for a couple of days after, but this guy really hurt me).  With what OB said, I bet he didn't aim carefully.
> 
> Does anyone feel as if Thanksgiving (and the holidays) all of a sudden is bearing down on them at warp speed?  I was blissfully thinking I have plenty of time, only to find out yesterday that my vet is booked for boarding for Thanksgiving and almost full for Christmas (Phil and Lil can't share a cage/run).  wtf?  So I am off to order the turkey and turkey breast today before the grocery tells me it's too late to order.  Maybe it's because Thanksgiving is a bit early this year?



I completely feel like the holidays have come too quickly!  However, I'm going to be in NYC on vacation the week of thanksgiving, so am very much looking forward to visiting the H stores there very soon...

Also have a pair of shoes I want to check out at the Gucci flagship on 5th ave...


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, xiangxiang.  The Christmas commercials and store displays are starting here, too.
Hermezzy, that will be fun!  NYC has a special energy around the holidays!


----------



## Hermezzy

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, xiangxiang.  The Christmas commercials and store displays are starting here, too.
> Hermezzy, that will be fun!  NYC has a special energy around the holidays!


I'm excited.  I need this trip for theraputic reasons but it's also been a few years since I've been back...


----------



## smallfry

@Mindi B, you absolutely did the right thing by that poor woman by mentioning to the staff that she needed extra attention.  Sorry you had a stressful day.  Puppy kisses can help!

@lulilu, so sorry to hear about those painful cortisone shots.  I hope you're feeling better now.  And yes, Thanksgiving has come way too quickly!  We're hosting it this year, so I've got a lot to do.  It's my favorite holiday, I love being with family!


----------



## Mindi B

"Negative and normal."
PHEW.
Onward.
Have a safe, healthy, happy weekend, Peeps.


----------



## lulilu

Great news Mindi!  Always a relief.


----------



## smallfry

Mindi B said:


> "Negative and normal."
> PHEW.
> Onward.
> Have a safe, healthy, happy weekend, Peeps.


Awesome news!  Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks, guys.  I'm admittedly a hypochondriac, and this is always a tough time for me.  Very relieved.  Now I can worry about some other dreadful medical condition.


----------



## pursecrzy

Great news Mindi!


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, negative and normal, always a good thing to hear from a doctor!


----------



## Hermezzy

Mindi B said:


> "Negative and normal."
> PHEW.
> Onward.
> Have a safe, healthy, happy weekend, Peeps.


WONDERFUL news Mindi!!! So thrilled for you!  I say you deserve an orange box or two to celebrate!


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Dang straight, Hermezzy!  I actually jumped the fence and bought myself a McQueen shawl instead, but we are definitely on the same wavelength!
Thanks so much, everyone, for listening and supporting.  As always around Thanksgiving-time, I think a lot about my gratitude for all of you.


----------



## werner

Congratulations, Mindi....angels surrounding you


----------



## ck21

Great news, Mindi!  Thank you for showing the distressed woman some extra kindness.


----------



## Hermezzy

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  Dang straight, Hermezzy!  I actually jumped the fence and bought myself a McQueen shawl instead, but we are definitely on the same wavelength!
> Thanks so much, everyone, for listening and supporting.  As always around Thanksgiving-time, I think a lot about my gratitude for all of you.


A McQueen shawl sounds perfect too!  So happy that you did that...you certainly deserve it!


----------



## Mindi B

Aw, thanks Hermezzy.  I sort of don't deserve it, actually, but that didn't stop me! 
ck, I felt so badly for her, and was torn between overstepping social bounds as a stranger versus not reaching out to a fellow human in distress.  Sometimes that line is hard to navigate--I personally am more self-revelatory and accepting of comfort from strangers than many people are, so my "standards" for intervention are hardly universal.  Ultimately I think I missed the mark, but I did genuinely try.  If nothing else I hope that keeping her talking for a while helped to ensure she stayed and got the extra imaging she needed rather than bolting.  Fingers crossed this is the beginning of successful treatment for her.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Aw, thanks Hermezzy.  I sort of don't deserve it, actually, but that didn't stop me!
> ck, I felt so badly for her, and was torn between overstepping social bounds as a stranger versus not reaching out to a fellow human in distress.  Sometimes that line is hard to navigate--I personally am more self-revelatory and accepting of comfort from strangers than many people are, so my "standards" for intervention are hardly universal.  Ultimately I think I missed the mark, but I did genuinely try.  If nothing else I hope that keeping her talking for a while helped to ensure she stayed and got the extra imaging she needed rather than bolting.  Fingers crossed this is the beginning of successful treatment for her.


*Mindi*, you are such a sweetie! So happy for you regarding the test results! And you totally deserve the McQ shawl! Which one did you get?


----------



## Mindi B

This one, xiangxiang.  Not subtle, but fun. 
https://www.matchesfashion.com/us/p...d-textured-jacquard-wool-blend-poncho-1172479


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> This one, xiangxiang.  Not subtle, but fun.
> https://www.matchesfashion.com/us/p...d-textured-jacquard-wool-blend-poncho-1172479


Oh it's a poncho! So cool! And a lot more substantial than I thought! Congratulations!


----------



## Mindi B

I don't think it actually has sleeves, xiangxiang--it's more like a giant blanket!  The model has it cleverly belted,  a look I doubt I will be able to duplicate. . . . But I love the crewel-work look.


----------



## ck21

Super cool, Mindi!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> I don't think it actually has sleeves, xiangxiang--it's more like a giant blanket!  The model has it cleverly belted,  a look I doubt I will be able to duplicate. . . . But I love the crewel-work look.


Yes the way the model did it is really clever. I am sure you can recreate with a Hermes belt?


----------



## Mindi B

Quiet here on da Chat.  So, are all the US Peeps prepping for Thanksgiving?  Anyone have any favorite recipes they want to share?  DH does the cooking here and we do a very standard, boring meal that makes both of us happy.  Including (for me; guilty pleasure) cranberry jelly from a can.  The shame, the shame.


----------



## lulilu

DD1 loves that jelly too Mindi!  I admit it is a little embarrassing to buy it though.  

We have the standard fare as well, with lots of dessert (pies and DD2's birthday cake).  I am lucky to have all the kids home as well as my sister and her family.  It will be crazy, and a ton of cooking, but I love it.


----------



## Mindi B

Virtual high five to DD1, lulilu!  Sounds like a wonderful time will be had by all.


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Mindi B said:


> Quiet here on da Chat.  So, are all the US Peeps prepping for Thanksgiving?  Anyone have any favorite recipes they want to share?  DH does the cooking here and we do a very standard, boring meal that makes both of us happy.  Including (for me; guilty pleasure) cranberry jelly from a can.  The shame, the shame.


oh my!! i love love love it from the can!! have it many times with pork chops also


----------



## Mindi B

There is a whole secret, shameful club of us cranberry jelly eaters! 
It tastes best when allowed to sit upright in all its wiggly, can-shaped glory on a plate. I think of it as a sort of edible sculpture--it's a can!  It's a side dish!


----------



## pursecrzy

We have the whole berry cranberry sauce not the jelly.


----------



## ck21

Today was my last day!!!!!  A weekend of fun ahead and the new job begins on Monday.

Thanksgiving here will be hectic.  DH and I both have family stuff going on.  DMIL is on hospice and someone on my side is recovering from a brain aneurysm.  We are going to divide and try to tend to our respective sides.  No special recipes.  We cheated and ordered pre-made meals!


----------



## Mindi B

pursecrzy said:


> We have the whole berry cranberry sauce not the jelly.


That is because you are civilized people and not ravenous pagans, pursey.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> That is because you are civilized people and not ravenous pagans, pursey.



It’s still the stuff out of a can. I need to be careful to buy the right one though!


----------



## lulilu

I think a few people that I have for dinner also will eat the jelly stuff (lol), but someone once brought homemade cranberry sauce and people were horrified -- just wanted plain old cranberry jelly.  Personally, I don't like anything sweet with meat, so it's a hard pass for me on all that stuff.
My sister just called me and I can tell already that her visit will be difficult.  She and I don't see eye to eye on many things.  She is on "high alert" recently and will have a knee-jerk reaction to even the most innocuous/innocent comment I make sometimes.  Ah, the holidays.  And siblings.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, dear, lulilu.  I have a visit to my parents coming up and feel just the same.  Girding my loins.

On a happier note, since I've been favoring the beauteous Miss Mabel in my posts recently, feast yer eyes upon this handsome mug:


----------



## lulilu

He's so cute Mindi!  I have two of Phillip and Lillian but can't figure out how to make them smaller.


----------



## Mindi B

Can't wait to see 'em, lulilu.


----------



## lulilu

nm


----------



## pursecrzy

Ah, family! Gotta love them 

Pets do make everything better


----------



## pursecrzy

Took MissP to PetSmart yesterday.  She was too cute with the staff!


----------



## Mindi B

O.M.G. They are so ADORABLE!  So Lil is dark and Phil is a blond?  LOOK AT THOSE FURRY, STURDY LITTLE LEGS!  AND THE EARS, THE FLOPPY, FUZZY EARS!


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> nm


Lulilu, they are super cute!!! Have they just been groomed? The hair cuts are great!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Oh, dear, lulilu.  I have a visit to my parents coming up and feel just the same.  Girding my loins.
> 
> On a happier note, since I've been favoring the beauteous Miss Mabel in my posts recently, feast yer eyes upon this handsome mug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883529


That adorable little cheeky face!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ahhh... families, you got to love them! Always rises my anxiety level the thought of festivals' gatherings.


----------



## werner

Sharing our bundle of joy


----------



## Mindi B

Such a smoochable little face!  And the beard!


----------



## chicinthecity777

werner said:


> Sharing our bundle of joy
> View attachment 3884008


So cute!  you just want to snuggle that!


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> Oh, dear, lulilu.  I have a visit to my parents coming up and feel just the same.  Girding my loins.
> 
> On a happier note, since I've been favoring the beauteous Miss Mabel in my posts recently, feast yer eyes upon this handsome mug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883529





lulilu said:


> nm





werner said:


> Sharing our bundle of joy
> View attachment 3884008



I haven’t visited this thread in a bit and was bombarded with cuteness upon returning. Thanks for the smiles!!! Xo


----------



## dharma

@ck21 Congrats on your new job!! Wishing you the best! 
@Mindi B Miss Mabel is cuter by the minute. I think you totally deserve that McQueen piece, it’s amazing. Just like you for being a calming , friendly face for that poor woman. A dear friend has just gone through a mastectomy and reconstruction and is about to enter long term tomoxifin (sp) treatment. It has changed her deeply, and the emotional toll is huge even with support from family and friends. I’m sure your comfort was more than you know. Xx


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, dharma.  Really good to "see" you!  And the very best wishes to and for your friend.


----------



## lulilu

Lil and Phil were at the groomer when the photos were taken.  They take photos of all the dogs.  So this is as clean and neat as they ever get.  They had very long hair before the grooming.
Dharma, I am sorry for your friend's health issues.  Getting a diagnosis like that (or hearing a loved one get it) really sets you on your a**.  Nothing is the same ever again.  I wish her the best.
Werner, your little one is adorable.


----------



## Hermezzy

Really love seeing pics of your furbabies! Here are my three boys- absolutely adore them...


----------



## etoile de mer

Hermezzy said:


> View attachment 3884915
> View attachment 3884916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really love seeing pics of your furbabies! Here are my three boys- absolutely adore them...



Hermezzy, your boys are absolutely adorable!  They clearly love each other, so sweet! I just want to jump into the pics and snuggle with them!


----------



## Hermezzy

etoile de mer said:


> Hermezzy, your boys are absolutely adorable!  They clearly love each other, so sweet! I just want to jump into the pics and snuggle with them!



I really lucked out, etoile...they are the 3 sweetest, most loyal, friendly furbabies I could've asked for.  They sure are cuddlers!  My white shepherd is Brody and my two kitty brothers are Tommy and Danny.  I don't know what I'd do without them...they are the light of my life...


----------



## etoile de mer

Hermezzy said:


> I really lucked out, etoile...they are the 3 sweetest, most loyal, friendly furbabies I could've asked for.  They sure are cuddlers!  My white shepherd is Brody and my two kitty brothers are Tommy and Danny.  I don't know what I'd do without them...they are the light of my life...



Your shepherd is so beautiful, as are your tabbies!  They're clearly thriving under your loving care! All are lucky to have landed with you!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hermezzy said:


> View attachment 3884915
> View attachment 3884916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really love seeing pics of your furbabies! Here are my three boys- absolutely adore them...


They are absolutely adorable! It's so precious they all get along too! You are one lucky fur babies mum!


----------



## Mindi B

Hermezzy, what a beautiful family!  Brody is gorgeous, and that double-kitty photo is just feline fur-loaf goodness!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh my goodness, chat is on cuteness overload!  Love all the pet pics!

I made cranberry sauce every Thanksgiving and Christmas for years.  Then, last year, I found out only DH and I liked it.  LOL!  One less thing on my list.


----------



## Mindi B

CG, we've missed you around here lately!  How are ya?  And the pups?
My folks make a cranberry orange sauce that my dad loves.  It is the SOUREST thing I've ever tasted and also sort of, I don't know, spiky?  Ground cranberries and ground oranges (including the peels).  Sharp in taste and texture.
Not a fan.  
Pass the jelly can.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hermezzy said:


> View attachment 3884915
> View attachment 3884916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really love seeing pics of your furbabies! Here are my three boys- absolutely adore them...


Best dream team I ever saw


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, that's the kind my son's MIL makes, and I know exactly what you mean.  I made the simple kind....just cranberries, sugar, water and boil.  I mostly made it for M.  He loved it.

I've been well.  Have to say November and December aren't my fav months.  Too many reminders.  Wouldn't mind skipping straight to February.  And, just because I don't post doesn't mean I don't read and enjoy hearing about everyone!


----------



## lulilu

CG, !

We are here if you want to talk.  It can be a tough time of year.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you so much, Luli!


----------



## pursecrzy

Hey CG!


----------



## chaneljewel

Pets absolutely make life better.  Even when they “mess up”, it’s ok as the innocent face tells it all.   All of these pics are just precious.  
Prayers for your dear friend, dharma.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Hi Pursey!


----------



## LanaNagornaia

Hermezzy said:


> View attachment 3884915
> View attachment 3884916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really love seeing pics of your furbabies! Here are my three boys- absolutely adore them...


oh my God, I'm in love )))


----------



## LanaNagornaia

Here is my “50 shades of orange” )))


----------



## Mindi B

She (?) is beautiful, Lana!  I am a canine ear aficionado, and those are some high quality furry ears!


----------



## smallfry

Everyone's babies are precious!

Happy and healthy Thanksgiving wishes to all


----------



## LanaNagornaia

Mindi B said:


> She (?) is beautiful, Lana!  I am a canine ear aficionado, and those are some high quality furry ears!


He  His ears could be more reach, if he wouldn’t be so patient to kids


----------



## Mindi B

Sorry, he!  HE is beautiful!


----------



## lulilu

Beautiful little boy, Lana!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

LanaNagornaia said:


> Here is my “50 shades of orange” )))


He looks like he’s thinking “Shall I chew the orange box or the Twilly first?”


----------



## Hermezzy

xiangxiang0731 said:


> They are absolutely adorable! It's so precious they all get along too! You are one lucky fur babies mum!


Daddy lol


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hermezzy said:


> Daddy lol


Sorry sweetie! You are one lucky daddy!


----------



## pursecrzy

Happy Thanksgiving to all American Chat peeps!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, pursey!  A quiet, carb- and calorie-filled day chez Mindi.
Mabel's first Thanksgiving!


----------



## pursecrzy

Sounds like a really good day Mindi! 

I’m waiting for an installer to show up before I head off to work.


----------



## Mindi B

That sounds like rather less fun than carbs and calories, pursey.  What will he/she be installing, if I may ask?


----------



## pursecrzy

Shelving in the garage.  This is to use the original doors for the closet. They had been ordered before I changed my mind about them.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, that's smart, pursey!  There can never be enough storage in a house, IMO.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, Pursey!  Smart move on the closet doors!

'Morning, Mindi!  Let the feasting begin!  My goal is put back on the 4 pounds I lost earlier this month.


----------



## Mindi B

OMG!  Watching the National Dog Show and just saw a Mabel lookalike I never even knew existed: the Portuguese Podengo Pequeno.  If you Google the breed there seems to be an enormous range in appearance; in particular, it appears the the smooth-coated versions of the breed are quite different from the wirehaired variety (like Mabs), but GOLLY!  Some look just like my girl!
If that's what she is, she's in the "hound" category.


----------



## Mindi B

Sorry CG, but I already found your four pounds.    You'll have to get new ones.


----------



## ouija board

CG, you can have all five of my extra turkey day pounds! Good to see you around [emoji173]️

Mindi, that’s a breed I’ve never seen nor heard of [emoji848] But if they look like Mabel, I like em!


----------



## Mindi B

Me neither, OB.  And the photos I've found online are really all over the place in appearance.  Apparently there are three size varieties in the overall breed, of which the Pequeno is the smallest; as well as two coat types, smooth or wirehaired, in each size category.   But there are some pictures that are definitely very, very Mabelesque.  And the breed character descriptions are right on the money: affectionate, willful, and silly.  That's Mabs!
Of course, she could also be a Cairnwawa.  Who knows?  She's not telling.
Hope you and the OB family had a good Thanksgiving day!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!  Am about to lapse into a food coma.................................


----------



## lulilu

I am stuffed too, CG!  My kids are home (with DWs and GFs), but only the sons are left here with me -- watching football.  Tons of food left over so there will be turkey etc. tomorrow as well (as requested).  We also celebrated DD2's birthday, so pie and cake and ice cream all around.


----------



## ck21

Happy Thanksgiving, friends!  Just had a late night snack of leftovers.  Ran in to Target tonight just to check out the scene and left with a TV...


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> OMG!  Watching the National Dog Show and just saw a Mabel lookalike I never even knew existed: the Portuguese Podengo Pequeno.  If you Google the breed there seems to be an enormous range in appearance; in particular, it appears the the smooth-coated versions of the breed are quite different from the wirehaired variety (like Mabs), but GOLLY!  Some look just like my girl!
> If that's what she is, she's in the "hound" category.


Love the dog show. We were screaming like we were at a football game when the whippet won the hound group. Dog nerds


----------



## Mindi B

Aaaaand, the holiday season is in full swing!  
Here is a--well, it's not really a recipe; let's call it a "concept"--from my DH for leftover Thanksgiving food: STUFFING WAFFLES!
Take enough stuffing for as many waffles as you want, and add 1 egg for every two waffles plus just enough stock to moisten into a batter. Load into waffle iron and cook as usual. Waffling the stuffing gets it nice and crispy. Top with sliced turkey, potatoes, and gravy.
See?  Really easy and sooooo good.
Much love to all the Peeps!  And if anyone tries the stuffing waffles, let us know what you think!


----------



## Mindi B

dharma, did you notice the "Portugese Podengo Pequeno" in the hound group?  The little fawn terrier-like hound?  That's just what Mabel looks like!  I was astonished to see a purebreed that mimics our probable mutt.
And hurray for the whippet!  The overall show winner was a little guy, so we were pleased, too.  Newton the Brussels Griffon.  Go, little dudes!


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> dharma, did you notice the "Portugese Podengo Pequeno" in the hound group?  The little fawn terrier-like hound?  That's just what Mabel looks like!  I was astonished to see a purebreed that mimics our probable mutt.
> And hurray for the whippet!  The overall show winner was a little guy, so we were pleased, too.  Newton the Brussels Griffon.  Go, little dudes!


Yes!!! Have you ever thought of having her DNA test done? My friend did that for one of his mixed breeds. It was a real eye opener. Maybe Miss Mabes is royalty!?  
We loved the winner, my DH has wanted a Brussels forever. He looks like one, lol. I’m the one that keeps adopting needy neurotic whippets. He said next time it’s his choice, lol.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> Aaaaand, the holiday season is in full swing!
> Here is a--well, it's not really a recipe; let's call it a "concept"--from my DH for leftover Thanksgiving food: STUFFING WAFFLES!
> Take enough stuffing for as many waffles as you want, and add 1 egg for every two waffles plus just enough stock to moisten into a batter. Load into waffle iron and cook as usual. Waffling the stuffing gets it nice and crispy. Top with sliced turkey, potatoes, and gravy.
> See?  Really easy and sooooo good.
> Much love to all the Peeps!  And if anyone tries the stuffing waffles, let us know what you think!



I would roast a turkey and buy a waffle iron just to make this. [emoji7] 

Hope everyone had a wonderful thanksgiving and is recovering today! DD and I are flying home, and I happened to get selected for the TSA pre check line. Wow, talk about a stress free experience compared to the regular line that was nothing short of a cattle yard this morning.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> Aaaaand, the holiday season is in full swing!
> Here is a--well, it's not really a recipe; let's call it a "concept"--from my DH for leftover Thanksgiving food: STUFFING WAFFLES!
> Take enough stuffing for as many waffles as you want, and add 1 egg for every two waffles plus just enough stock to moisten into a batter. Load into waffle iron and cook as usual. Waffling the stuffing gets it nice and crispy. Top with sliced turkey, potatoes, and gravy.
> See?  Really easy and sooooo good.
> Much love to all the Peeps!  And if anyone tries the stuffing waffles, let us know what you think!


Read this to DH. He definitely wants to try it!!!
Love to the peeps! I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!!! I was relatively good. Lots of veggies and only one slice of pie.


----------



## Hermezzy

Mindi B said:


> Hermezzy, what a beautiful family!  Brody is gorgeous, and that double-kitty photo is just feline fur-loaf goodness!


Oh Mindi thank you!  They are just a big pile of love.  They truly make a house a home...


----------



## Hermezzy

LanaNagornaia said:


> Here is my “50 shades of orange” )))


Awww what a sweet lovebaby!


----------



## Hermezzy

lulilu said:


> I am stuffed too, CG!  My kids are home (with DWs and GFs), but only the sons are left here with me -- watching football.  Tons of food left over so there will be turkey etc. tomorrow as well (as requested).  We also celebrated DD2's birthday, so pie and cake and ice cream all around.


Sounds wonderful!  Lots of food, love, and warm memories for you and your family- so thrilled for you!


----------



## Hermezzy

Just got home last night after a wonderful, brief vacation in NYC- got in there Monday afternoon and left yesterday morning.  Stayed at the Plaza-a few, tiny lapses but overall a wonderful experience.  Spent Tuesday doing the shops on 5th and Madison and saw two wonderful shows at the Met and NY Phil.  Went to both Madison H's, as well as the Wall Street H for the first time.  People were very friendly in the city and service was very good at the boutiques.  By Wed pm the city was getting a bit insane- flying home on Thursday was a good idea.  Can't even imagine what it is like today... eeeek


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Hermezzy, sounds like a lovely week!


----------



## Hermezzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> Hermezzy, sounds like a lovely week!



I really needed the trip and it was so nice to see the Wall Str and men's H locations for the first time.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> This one, xiangxiang.  Not subtle, but fun.
> https://www.matchesfashion.com/us/p...d-textured-jacquard-wool-blend-poncho-1172479



Mindi, has your shawl arrived?  I have a bad feeling I'm going to regret ever visiting that site.  Have been searching for a new winter coat, and if I can't find it there, am afraid I'm doomed.


----------



## ck21

Yum....stuffing waffles sound divine.

Beautiful, warm day here today.  Loving the long weekend!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Oh I love stuffing and stuffing waffle does sound delicious!

Hope you guys in the U.S. all had a great thanksgiving!


----------



## Mindi B

Had stuffing waffles last night, and I do highly recommend them.
CG, I ended up getting the shawl on sale from a different site, but MatchesFashion/US is a great retailer.  They ship via DHL free and lightning-fast; you can prepay duty (generally less than if US customs does the assessment, and much faster than having items languish at customs) and they'll refund it if you make a return; their prices on European fashion are often less than in the US; and they represent brands that are difficult or impossible to find from US retailers.
It is a dangerous site, indeed!  You're welcome, and I'm sorry.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I just went to MatchesFashion. It is a great site. Contemplating a corduroy skirt.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi - we’re watching a condensed version of the National Dog Show. MissP is waiting for the Terrier group


----------



## chicinthecity777

I shall be very proud of myself as I have not bought anything on-line this weekend, well at least not yet. Let's see what cyber Monday brings! I have always wanted to buy a new laptop but my current one just won't give up! 

I have my eyes on a few designer items but I will wait until the proper sale in Dec.


----------



## dragonette

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I shall be very proud of myself as I have not bought anything on-line this weekend, well at least not yet. Let's see what cyber Monday brings! I have always wanted to buy a new laptop but my current one just won't give up!
> 
> I have my eyes on a few designer items but I will wait until the proper sale in Dec.



I’ve only bought some clothes which I was going to buy regardless. BF sale was a nice coincidence. I also need a new laptop. Mine is a 6 year old Mac air. It’s had a couple of hiccups (stalling or shutting down) but is still running essentially. Not sure I should get the new one now... 

I also have home renovations going on and my C24 arrived in the store much earlier than expected so that’s helping to keep me in check for BF/CM.


----------



## chicinthecity777

dragonette said:


> I’ve only bought some clothes which I was going to buy regardless. BF sale was a nice coincidence. I also need a new laptop. Mine is a 6 year old Mac air. It’s had a couple of hiccups (stalling or shutting down) but is still running essentially. Not sure I should get the new one now...
> 
> I also have home renovations going on and my C24 arrived in the store much earlier than expected so that’s helping to keep me in check for BF/CM.


We all have this problem I think. We wouldn't think twice buying that latest Hermes shawl at full price but buying anything like a technology gadget I always defer it. I don't need the latest phone or laptop or gear or whatever but I must have the latest Space Shopping scarf in several CWs... Anything which is not Hermes I am having a hard time buying them at full price. Oh well ... 

When are you going to pick up your C24?


----------



## dragonette

xiangxiang0731 said:


> We all have this problem I think. We wouldn't think twice buying that latest Hermes shawl at full price but buying anything like a technology gadget I always defer it. I don't need the latest phone or laptop or gear or whatever but I must have the latest Space Shopping scarf in several CWs... Anything which is not Hermes I am having a hard time buying them at full price. Oh well ...
> 
> When are you going to pick up your C24?


LOL so true... I'd happily buy all the H on my wishlist but gadgets can last as long as they can still run. 

Oh I forgot... I did buy a Dyson hairdryer at Sephora Black Friday. But only because my 10 yr-old hairdryer just died 2 days before BF (how timely). And I'm about to buy a mattress (how boring).

I'm still looking for my SLGs - a noir small wallet (mini Bearn or compact Bearn or compact Constance) and a noir calvi. I gave this list to Munich H and FSH, along with noir L26 and noir Herbag31. If it all comes soon, I'd be overjoyed but with C24 already here, I do feel a tiny twinge of guilt. 

I'm planning to pick up C24 in late Jan or Feb, which was when we expected it to come in. My SAs said to expect it in 3-6 mths lol. If I had known it would take a week, I wouldn't have left Europe so soon. My main gripe is not being able to score all those miles on my credit card as a bank transfer is required. OMG it's such a nice chunk of miles (about 20K!).

You must have an amazing scarf collection! Is the Space Shopping your fave?


----------



## ouija board

Count me in on trying to be good with all the Black Friday and cyber Monday sales. DH decided sort of last minute that he wants to get away and relax over Christmas. First time in our marriage that he’s actually requested to take a vacation (the man doesn’t “do” vacation; if he’s not working, he isn’t happy), so I drop everything to make it happen. Of course airfare and hotels are a bargain this time of year...not! Plus, I ordered a ring from H.com months ago, but my size has to be special ordered with a six month wait time. Which means it’ll probably arrive at the same time as all of my holiday credit card bills!  I’m deleting all the cyber Monday emails in an effort to avoid temptation. 

Dragonette, I have that same dilemma with my 5-6 yr old Mac. It’s running fine, just slower than I’d like. I was told to try adding memory to help it run faster and better, which sure beats spending a few thousand on a new one when I could spend it on H [emoji16]


----------



## dragonette

ouija board said:


> Count me in on trying to be good with all the Black Friday and cyber Monday sales. DH decided sort of last minute that he wants to get away and relax over Christmas. First time in our marriage that he’s actually requested to take a vacation (the man doesn’t “do” vacation; if he’s not working, he isn’t happy), so I drop everything to make it happen. Of course airfare and hotels are a bargain this time of year...not! Plus, I ordered a ring from H.com months ago, but my size has to be special ordered with a six month wait time. Which means it’ll probably arrive at the same time as all of my holiday credit card bills!  I’m deleting all the cyber Monday emails in an effort to avoid temptation.
> 
> Dragonette, I have that same dilemma with my 5-6 yr old Mac. It’s running fine, just slower than I’d like. I was told to try adding memory to help it run faster and better, which sure beats spending a few thousand on a new one when I could spend it on H [emoji16]



Oh dear... That reminds me of my CDC ring (the wider one) which I sent away for resizing and will take about 8 months. I'm trying to pretend I never had it, to make the wait easier. I don't really know what happened to make me buy the smaller size (which is my size for normal, thinner rings) but for chunky rings, it's just too tight. In the meantime, I distract myself with the thin CDC ring, and my new Kelly ring which I still need to unbox from FSH.  How exciting about your ring and holiday though! Can't wait to see it when it arrives! And please share pics of holiday! I think it's awesome that your DH wants to take a nice holiday with his lovely wifey. 

Sadly, my Mac air already has the added memory lol! It crashed twice in the past 3 months, no big issues, everything was recovered. And it overheats so I have a USB fan blowing on it all the time. 

One massive expense I'm expecting in my home renovation is the issue of my leather goods storage, because it needs to be humidity-controlled. I just posted about it in a thread below, hoping someone will have some ideas for me.


----------



## ouija board

Good luck with the humidity issue. When I want to complain about the humidity where I live, I just think about how much worse the humidity issue can be elsewhere in the world, especially when it comes to expensive bags. But yikes, that is a massive expense! 

Eight months to resize your ring [emoji33]And I was lamenting my six month wait.


----------



## Mindi B

In the spirit of helping my fellow Peeps--well, no, I'll be honest: in the spirit of ranting about stuff like the crotchety old lady that I am--
CYBER MONDAY IS A HOAX!
Just noticed that a site from which I recently bought a sale item is now advertising an extra 30% off everything.  Out of the sort of curiosity that causes one to look at road accidents, I checked the item I'd purchased.  Its price had been INCREASED, to the point that the extra 30% off still left its cost higher than what I'd paid last week.
How sneaky is THAT?!
Grrr.
Rant over.


----------



## pursecrzy

What? That should be illegal.


----------



## Mindi B

I know!  But I don't think it is.  I understand that retail behemoth Amazon uses "surge pricing" to adjust the prices of items in demand upwards.  Sneaky, sneaky, sneaky.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> In the spirit of helping my fellow Peeps--well, no, I'll be honest: in the spirit of ranting about stuff like the crotchety old lady that I am--
> CYBER MONDAY IS A HOAX!
> Just noticed that a site from which I recently bought a sale item is now advertising an extra 30% off everything.  Out of the sort of curiosity that causes one to look at road accidents, I checked the item I'd purchased.  Its price had been INCREASED, to the point that the extra 30% off still left its cost higher than what I'd paid last week.
> How sneaky is THAT?!
> Grrr.
> Rant over.





pursecrzy said:


> What? That should be illegal.


It IS illegal here in the UK. The sale price regulation is quite strict. The item advertised on sale must have a higher price previously for a consistent number of days before it can be qualified as "sale". Stores who are advertising sales must state how much it was before and from when to when it was for that price.

I decided not to buy a new laptop today and will continue to use my good old laptop for another while, since I bought 2 major Hermes bags within one month of each other. How am I doing ???


----------



## chicinthecity777

dragonette said:


> Is the Space Shopping your fave?


My favourite until the next season! Every season I keep saying to myself that I don't like the designs that much and I have many that I don't wear blah blah. This A/W season I said the same at the beginning but ended up buying 2 90cm, 1 CSGM and 1 cashmere losange.


----------



## Mindi B

Her life is hard.  Sooooo hard.


----------



## dragonette

ouija board said:


> Good luck with the humidity issue. When I want to complain about the humidity where I live, I just think about how much worse the humidity issue can be elsewhere in the world, especially when it comes to expensive bags. But yikes, that is a massive expense!
> 
> Eight months to resize your ring [emoji33]And I was lamenting my six month wait.



Our humidity is pretty much 90% all the time. Sigh.

I went to look at the dry cabinets today. I think there's no way out of the $6K bill  And I drafted a budget list of all my misc home goods (fridge, washing machine, TV, mattress, oven, bath tub etc). Including the dry cabinets, my total is about $20K. Okay I think that was an effective way to stop me from shopping... Where is the fainting emoticon?


----------



## dragonette

Mindi B said:


> In the spirit of helping my fellow Peeps--well, no, I'll be honest: in the spirit of ranting about stuff like the crotchety old lady that I am--
> CYBER MONDAY IS A HOAX!
> Just noticed that a site from which I recently bought a sale item is now advertising an extra 30% off everything.  Out of the sort of curiosity that causes one to look at road accidents, I checked the item I'd purchased.  Its price had been INCREASED, to the point that the extra 30% off still left its cost higher than what I'd paid last week.
> How sneaky is THAT?!
> Grrr.
> Rant over.



OMG that's crazy. I would be really pissed off!


----------



## dragonette

xiangxiang0731 said:


> My favourite until the next season! Every season I keep saying to myself that I don't like the designs that much and I have many that I don't wear blah blah. This A/W season I said the same at the beginning but ended up buying 2 90cm, 1 CSGM and 1 cashmere losange.



H does this to us huh? I used to say I only wanted a Lindy. Then I started to like the B and said, okay just one B. And now, I have a C coming, and next year I want a K25, and after that a C18...


----------



## dragonette

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It IS illegal here in the UK. The sale price regulation is quite strict. The item advertised on sale must have a higher price previously for a consistent number of days before it can be qualified as "sale". Stores who are advertising sales must state how much it was before and from when to when it was for that price.
> 
> I decided not to buy a new laptop today and will continue to use my good old laptop for another while, since I bought 2 major Hermes bags within one month of each other. How am I doing ???



I'm also going to hold off on the new Mac... Here's to a longer life for both our laptops!


----------



## chicinthecity777

dragonette said:


> H does this to us huh? I used to say I only wanted a Lindy. Then I started to like the B and said, okay just one B. And now, I have a C coming, and next year I want a K25, and after that a C18...


Don't even get me started on bags! I have said to my SA after placing my latest SO that my bag collection should be complete after this. And she just chuckled and said "I don't believe you!". Well she knows me too well!


----------



## dragonette

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Don't even get me started on bags! I have said to my SA after placing my latest SO that my bag collection should be complete after this. And she just chuckled and said "I don't believe you!". Well she knows me too well!



I don't even know when the idea of a K25 crept into my head. I tried a K28 and decided the K design wasn't for me. Slowly but surely, I wondered about a smaller size. Last trip to FSH, I asked my SA to show me a K25 for try-ons. He brought one out in noir and I'm like "Hey I could do this..."


----------



## werner

I'm trying, really trying, to hold off on yet another bag, waiting patiently, for my grail...Black Box K, 28cm, PHW...


----------



## dragonette

werner said:


> I'm trying, really trying, to hold off on yet another bag, waiting patiently, for my grail...Black Box K, 28cm, PHW...



After my C24, I will be in the same waiting boat but for K25 noir PHW (doesn't need to be box). But can't decide between S or R for now. I feel like S can be casual + formal, while R is only casual, but the R style is more my style (relaxed).

Good luck with your wait! It will be worth it!


----------



## werner

dragonette said:


> After my C24, I will be in the same waiting boat but for K25 noir PHW (doesn't need to be box). But can't decide between S or R for now. I feel like S can be casual + formal, while R is only casual, but the R style is more my style (relaxed).
> 
> Good luck with your wait! It will be worth it!


I'm a Sellier, through and through, so that makes the wait even more restrictive.  But you can't go wrong, either way...both are extraordinary. Knowing your superb style choices, you'll make the right decision.


----------



## dragonette

werner said:


> I'm a Sellier, through and through, so that makes the wait even more restrictive.  But you can't go wrong, either way...both are extraordinary. Knowing your superb style choices, you'll make the right decision.



Aw you’re too kind. Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hey hi, everyone! Checking in. I am thankful to have survived another thanksgiving, when DHs cousin does it, it is a big weekend todo which actually comes with an itinerary. 25-30 family members. This year was great, all the kids are old enough to behave (range from 22 to 10) and participate. Lots of fun.

Bracing myself for DS1s show this weekend as that is taking up a lot of time. Lots of prep. He is playing Jesus in Godspell. After this he says he is done with musical theater. Focusing on his pop/rock and, funny enough, classical. Never expected that. 

Already gave the boys their holiday gifts. DH couldn't wait. We will be going away in a few weeks for the holidays and everything is pretty set. Can't wait. DH turns 50 while we're away. Lots of fun and celebrating.

Looooooove all the fur friends!!! Will have to once again post that pic of Charlie DS2 took because it's one of my all time favorite pics and he just oozes personality. He's a little grayer now. We rescued him when he was 3 1/2 and did the DNA test...50% miniature pinscher, 50% boxer. Super smart, patient and sweet. I'm pretty sure he speaks English. 

Trying to avoid H since my Constance wallet purchase. Love it, but no more bags until my SO arrives!!!

Gotta try those stuffing waffles...they sound soooo good!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

BBC said:


> Hey hi, everyone! Checking in. I am thankful to have survived another thanksgiving, when DHs cousin does it, it is a big weekend todo which actually comes with an itinerary. 25-30 family members. This year was great, all the kids are old enough to behave (range from 22 to 10) and participate. Lots of fun.
> 
> Bracing myself for DS1s show this weekend as that is taking up a lot of time. Lots of prep. He is playing Jesus in Godspell. After this he says he is done with musical theater. Focusing on his pop/rock and, funny enough, classical. Never expected that.
> 
> Already gave the boys their holiday gifts. DH couldn't wait. We will be going away in a few weeks for the holidays and everything is pretty set. Can't wait. DH turns 50 while we're away. Lots of fun and celebrating.
> 
> Looooooove all the fur friends!!! Will have to once again post that pic of Charlie DS2 took because it's one of my all time favorite pics and he just oozes personality. He's a little grayer now. We rescued him when he was 3 1/2 and did the DNA test...50% miniature pinscher, 50% boxer. Super smart, patient and sweet. I'm pretty sure he speaks English.
> 
> Trying to avoid H since my Constance wallet purchase. Love it, but no more bags until my SO arrives!!!
> 
> Gotta try those stuffing waffles...they sound soooo good!
> 
> View attachment 3891963


Look at those ears!!!  What a sweetheart​


----------



## Hermezzy

BBC said:


> Hey hi, everyone! Checking in. I am thankful to have survived another thanksgiving, when DHs cousin does it, it is a big weekend todo which actually comes with an itinerary. 25-30 family members. This year was great, all the kids are old enough to behave (range from 22 to 10) and participate. Lots of fun.
> 
> Bracing myself for DS1s show this weekend as that is taking up a lot of time. Lots of prep. He is playing Jesus in Godspell. After this he says he is done with musical theater. Focusing on his pop/rock and, funny enough, classical. Never expected that.
> 
> Already gave the boys their holiday gifts. DH couldn't wait. We will be going away in a few weeks for the holidays and everything is pretty set. Can't wait. DH turns 50 while we're away. Lots of fun and celebrating.
> 
> Looooooove all the fur friends!!! Will have to once again post that pic of Charlie DS2 took because it's one of my all time favorite pics and he just oozes personality. He's a little grayer now. We rescued him when he was 3 1/2 and did the DNA test...50% miniature pinscher, 50% boxer. Super smart, patient and sweet. I'm pretty sure he speaks English.
> 
> Trying to avoid H since my Constance wallet purchase. Love it, but no more bags until my SO arrives!!!
> 
> Gotta try those stuffing waffles...they sound soooo good!
> 
> View attachment 3891963


awww very sweet pic and such a nice tgiving story...sounds like the family is doing really well, dear.  I thought of you last week when I was in NYC and visiting the H's there!


----------



## lulilu

Love that photo, BBC!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Madam Bijoux said:


> Look at those ears!!!  What a sweetheart​





lulilu said:


> Love that photo, BBC!



I grew up without ever having a 'real' pet and I always wanted a dog. DH has always had dogs and spent a lot of time learning about proper training and care. We both feel blessed to have Charlie in our lives. He is very, very loving and good. He is also very good about expressing himself clearly and in a positive way. I wish I could explain it better, but I almost never have a problem figuring out what he wants and he almost never has a problem understanding me as well. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



Hermezzy said:


> awww very sweet pic and such a nice tgiving story...sounds like the family is doing really well, dear.  I thought of you last week when I was in NYC and visiting the H's there!



Aw, thank you so much! I wish I had had a free moment to join you! [emoji254]


----------



## prepster

BBC said:


> Hey hi, everyone! Checking in. I am thankful to have survived another thanksgiving, when DHs cousin does it, it is a big weekend todo which actually comes with an itinerary. 25-30 family members. This year was great, all the kids are old enough to behave (range from 22 to 10) and participate. Lots of fun.
> 
> Bracing myself for DS1s show this weekend as that is taking up a lot of time. Lots of prep. He is playing Jesus in Godspell. After this he says he is done with musical theater. Focusing on his pop/rock and, funny enough, classical. Never expected that.
> 
> Already gave the boys their holiday gifts. DH couldn't wait. We will be going away in a few weeks for the holidays and everything is pretty set. Can't wait. DH turns 50 while we're away. Lots of fun and celebrating.
> 
> Looooooove all the fur friends!!! Will have to once again post that pic of Charlie DS2 took because it's one of my all time favorite pics and he just oozes personality. He's a little grayer now. We rescued him when he was 3 1/2 and did the DNA test...50% miniature pinscher, 50% boxer. Super smart, patient and sweet. I'm pretty sure he speaks English.
> 
> Trying to avoid H since my Constance wallet purchase. Love it, but no more bags until my SO arrives!!!
> 
> Gotta try those stuffing waffles...they sound soooo good!
> 
> View attachment 3891963



Handsome boy!  He looks like he’s turning so the camera catches his best side.


----------



## Mindi B

Hi, BBC!   Happy to hear the family is thriving.  Tell DS1 to break a leg and have a safe, wonderful trip with your half-century DH!  (Refer to  him that way; 50-year-olds _love_ that. )
And snorgles to Charlie, always.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BBC said:


> Hey hi, everyone! Checking in. I am thankful to have survived another thanksgiving, when DHs cousin does it, it is a big weekend todo which actually comes with an itinerary. 25-30 family members. This year was great, all the kids are old enough to behave (range from 22 to 10) and participate. Lots of fun.
> 
> Bracing myself for DS1s show this weekend as that is taking up a lot of time. Lots of prep. He is playing Jesus in Godspell. After this he says he is done with musical theater. Focusing on his pop/rock and, funny enough, classical. Never expected that.
> 
> Already gave the boys their holiday gifts. DH couldn't wait. We will be going away in a few weeks for the holidays and everything is pretty set. Can't wait. DH turns 50 while we're away. Lots of fun and celebrating.
> 
> Looooooove all the fur friends!!! Will have to once again post that pic of Charlie DS2 took because it's one of my all time favorite pics and he just oozes personality. He's a little grayer now. We rescued him when he was 3 1/2 and did the DNA test...50% miniature pinscher, 50% boxer. Super smart, patient and sweet. I'm pretty sure he speaks English.
> 
> Trying to avoid H since my Constance wallet purchase. Love it, but no more bags until my SO arrives!!!
> 
> Gotta try those stuffing waffles...they sound soooo good!
> 
> View attachment 3891963


OMG, he is such a sweetie! 

Glad that you survived thanksgiving! We are gearing up to holidays now and I am already getting anxous. Still haven't bought any major presents. Oh well...


----------



## Notorious Pink

prepster said:


> Handsome boy!  He looks like he’s turning so the camera catches his best side.



DS2 took this pic. He is absolutely posing.



Mindi B said:


> Hi, BBC!   Happy to hear the family is thriving.  Tell DS1 to break a leg and have a safe, wonderful trip with your half-century DH!  (Refer to  him that way; 50-year-olds _love_ that. )
> And snorgles to Charlie, always.



HAHAHA I am certain DH will loooooove that! Fortunately we are not leaving for a few weeks yet, next weekend I am surprising him with a birthday dinner with close friends. 

Charlie sends snorgles back!!!



xiangxiang0731 said:


> OMG, he is such a sweetie!
> 
> Glad that you survived thanksgiving! We are gearing up to holidays now and I am already getting anxous. Still haven't bought any major presents. Oh well...



Thank you!!! And Good luck to you and to all who are about to start preparing for the holidays! I'm sending best wishes for great deals and minimal stress!!!


----------



## werner

Charlie looks so attentively at you, BBC...he knows you're talking admiringly of him


----------



## chicinthecity777

BBC said:


> DS2 took this pic. He is absolutely posing.
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA I am certain DH will loooooove that! Fortunately we are not leaving for a few weeks yet, next weekend I am surprising him with a birthday dinner with close friends.
> 
> Charlie sends snorgles back!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! And Good luck to you and to all who are about to start preparing for the holidays! I'm sending best wishes for great deals and minimal stress!!!


Thank you! Please deliver tummy rubs to Charlie on my behalf!


----------



## alismarr

We are in Spain this week so I have my Xmas preparations on hold.  DH has gone off after breakfast to climb to the top of this rock. I may be returning to the U.K alone.........


----------



## chaneljewel

BBC said:


> Hey hi, everyone! Checking in. I am thankful to have survived another thanksgiving, when DHs cousin does it, it is a big weekend todo which actually comes with an itinerary. 25-30 family members. This year was great, all the kids are old enough to behave (range from 22 to 10) and participate. Lots of fun.
> 
> Bracing myself for DS1s show this weekend as that is taking up a lot of time. Lots of prep. He is playing Jesus in Godspell. After this he says he is done with musical theater. Focusing on his pop/rock and, funny enough, classical. Never expected that.
> 
> Already gave the boys their holiday gifts. DH couldn't wait. We will be going away in a few weeks for the holidays and everything is pretty set. Can't wait. DH turns 50 while we're away. Lots of fun and celebrating.
> 
> Looooooove all the fur friends!!! Will have to once again post that pic of Charlie DS2 took because it's one of my all time favorite pics and he just oozes personality. He's a little grayer now. We rescued him when he was 3 1/2 and did the DNA test...50% miniature pinscher, 50% boxer. Super smart, patient and sweet. I'm pretty sure he speaks English.
> 
> Trying to avoid H since my Constance wallet purchase. Love it, but no more bags until my SO arrives!!!
> 
> Gotta try those stuffing waffles...they sound soooo good!
> 
> View attachment 3891963


What a handsome boy!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh my, oh my, alismarr!  Beautiful scene, but. . . er, let us know when your DH returns in one piece, please?


----------



## lulilu

Beautiful photo, alismarr!  Please do let us know.  I would, like you apparently, decline to attempt that feat!

I follow/read a fashion law publication (still love the law) and it published this article re LVMH's purchase of Hermes' shares over the years and the resulting legal fights:  http://www.thefashionlaw.com/home/deal-dossier-the-battle-over-herms.  An easy read.


----------



## alismarr

He has returned safely from what was by all accounts a terrifying experience, although he was pretty nonchalant about it.
We are now enjoying more traditional ( and safer ) holiday pursuits.


----------



## lulilu

Looks like a great holiday!


----------



## csshopper

lulilu said:


> Beautiful photo, alismarr!  Please do let us know.  I would, like you apparently, decline





lulilu said:


> Beautiful photo, alismarr!  Please do let us know.  I would, like you apparently, decline to attempt that feat!
> 
> I follow/read a fashion law publication (still love the law) and it published this article re LVMH's purchase of Hermes' shares over the years and the resulting legal fights:  http://www.thefashionlaw.com/home/deal-dossier-the-battle-over-herms.  An easy read.


lulilu, thanks for sharing, interesting reading. I was impressed that having been blind sided while biking on a Saturday morning, Patrick Thomas’ initial response was so quick witted and precise.


----------



## csshopper

csshopper said:


> lulilu, thanks for sharing, interesting reading. I was impressed that having been blind sided while biking on a Saturday morning, Patrick Thomas’ initial response was so quick witted and precise.


Lol, I should at least get fully awake before posting.....obviously meant this comment to link to your prior post. Nudging Cocoa aside and on my way out of my warm bed to make some much needed coffee!


----------



## ouija board

alismarr said:


> He has returned safely from what was by all accounts a terrifying experience, although he was pretty nonchalant about it.
> We are now enjoying more traditional ( and safer ) holiday pursuits.



Thank goodness he’s back and sitting by the pool! I bet the view from the rock, if he was able to enjoy it, was spectacular.


----------



## dragonette

alismarr said:


> He has returned safely from what was by all accounts a terrifying experience, although he was pretty nonchalant about it.
> We are now enjoying more traditional ( and safer ) holiday pursuits.



So glad he is back safe! I have these moments too. BF is a paraglider and also loves mountains. He's always looking for vacay spots where he can fly and the hotel/environment is nice enough to keep me happy. Whenever he's off flying, I have these thoughts.


----------



## dragonette

lulilu said:


> Beautiful photo, alismarr!  Please do let us know.  I would, like you apparently, decline to attempt that feat!
> 
> I follow/read a fashion law publication (still love the law) and it published this article re LVMH's purchase of Hermes' shares over the years and the resulting legal fights:  http://www.thefashionlaw.com/home/deal-dossier-the-battle-over-herms.  An easy read.



Fascinating read. Thank you!

It turns me off LVMH a bit LOL


----------



## alismarr

DH is no spring chicken but I swear the older he gets the _stupider _ ( I know - bad grammar but it sums up how I feel about him ) he becomes.  This is the man who fell off his cycle and popped his hamstring a couple of months ago.  Accidents happen but he was cycling down a rutted field to the river to look for a rare duck someone had told him about. His bike hit a boulder and he stuck his leg out to stop. He stuck his leg out because his bike has no back brakes.


----------



## dragonette

alismarr said:


> DH is no spring chicken but I swear the older he gets the _stupider _ ( I know - bad grammar but it sums up how I feel about him ) he becomes.  This is the man who fell off his cycle and popped his hamstring a couple of months ago.  Accidents happen but he was cycling down a rutted field to the river to look for a rare duck someone had told him about. His bike hit a boulder and he stuck his leg out to stop. He stuck his leg out because his bike has no back brakes.



Oh dear... I hope he recovered quickly. And I hope he has rear brakes now  A rare duck eh? BF's current little hobby is fixing up the balcony for bird-feeding (and trying to keep pigeons away).


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, alismarr, LOL!  Men.  Can't live with 'em, can't legally put them in restraints and keep 'em in the basement.


----------



## gracekelly

alismarr said:


> DH is no spring chicken but I swear the older he gets the _stupider _ ( I know - bad grammar but it sums up how I feel about him ) he becomes.  This is the man who fell off his cycle and popped his hamstring a couple of months ago.  Accidents happen but he was cycling down a rutted field to the river to look for a rare duck someone had told him about. His bike hit a boulder and he stuck his leg out to stop. He stuck his leg out because his bike has no back brakes.


I think I fall into this category and that is how I ended up having rotator cuff surgery 7 weeks ago.  In reality, my tear was already in progress, but I gave it the coup de grace when I was up on my hillside and slipped and slid downward.  I extended my right arm thinking I could grab a tree trunk to stop my slide.  Once I got up and down the hill, I realized that I had really done a number on myself.  It was a stupid accident and I am still kicking myself over it as I knew better than to do what I was doing.  Happy to report that things have been going very well in my recovery and I am ahead of schedule with my strength and range of motion.  The only real downer is that they claim it can take 6 months at the very least to really good healing, so you still have to be very careful about using the arm.  

I could have lived with it the way it was, and my DH was leaning in that direction for me, but I decided that getting it fixed at my current age was the better thing for me to do rather than find myself kicking myself in 10 years that I did not do it when I was younger.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I've been scrolling through the Spring 2018 Scarf thread and I'm in such deep trouble.  I may have to move to a warm dry climate so I can build a dwelling under a bridge with the orange boxes.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Gracie, I hope you're healing well.  DH had rotator cuff surgery about 15 years ago.  He really struggled with recovery.  Mine is partially torn, and I know I should go for a fix now rather than later, but fear is a powerful deterrent.


----------



## ouija board

GK, glad to hear that you are on the mend! This is why I don’t go hiking or biking. I am the person who will sprain her ankle stepping off a street curb or falling off a bike that is standing still. Both are true stories, unfortunately. 

Alismarr, your DH sounds like mine, only mine would not have been chasing a rare duck. He used to go biking whenever and wherever his schedule allowed, and that often put him on a busy access road next to a major highway in lunchtime traffic. Took years off my life, especially after I almost ran over him on that road one day [emoji33] He is a bit more careful about where he bikes now, but his other (mis)adventures are still hair raising and usually quite avoidable.


----------



## ouija board

CG, if we buy an H saddle, we might be able to sleep in the big orange box that it comes in. And I say “we” because I’ll be right there with you under the bridge. I’m loving the exceptional scarves that have been posted.


----------



## dragonette

ouija board said:


> GK, glad to hear that you are on the mend! This is why I don’t go hiking or biking. I am the person who will sprain her ankle stepping off a street curb or falling off a bike that is standing still. Both are true stories, unfortunately.
> 
> Alismarr, your DH sounds like mine, only mine would not have been chasing a rare duck. He used to go biking whenever and wherever his schedule allowed, and that often put him on a busy access road next to a major highway in lunchtime traffic. Took years off my life, especially after I almost ran over him on that road one day [emoji33] He is a bit more careful about where he bikes now, but his other (mis)adventures are still hair raising and usually quite avoidable.


I have also fallen off a bike standing still...


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Very practical, OB!  I have a feeling we're going to have lots of company under that bridge.  But, we have our priorities straight, right?????


----------



## Cavalier Girl

dragonette said:


> I have also fallen off a bike standing still...



Dragonette, you're not alone!  One beautiful day this past spring, I hopped on my bike in the garage and fell over before moving an inch.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Geraldo Rivera needs to sit down and STFU.  That is all.  Back to your regular programming.


----------



## Mindi B

This advice, CG, applies to an astounding number of male persons, IMO.


----------



## Mindi B

My DH sez, "Okay, we tried.  We gave men the vote and allowed them into the workforce.  We must now admit that this experiment has failed."  and


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I have to agree with Mr. Mindi!


----------



## gracekelly

Cavalier Girl said:


> Geraldo Rivera needs to sit down and STFU.  That is all.  Back to your regular programming.



Seriously!  He has been married upteen times and is a sleeze.



Mindi B said:


> This advice, CG, applies to an astounding number of male persons, IMO.


  They should just leave the planet.


----------



## gracekelly

Thanks ladies.  It is part of the cycle of life (no pun intended CG!)  
I slap myself silly daily at how lucky I have been with the recovery and how it has been relatively pain free for me.  Before i did it, I read all the stories on the internet and was even apprised of a real horror story about a painful recovery involving an acquaintance.  Despite all of that, I went into this with a very positive attitude and the knowledge that my surgeon was the absolute best.  He does all the pro athletes and our private joke is that I will be trying out for the team of my choice, Rams, Dodgers or Lakers!


----------



## mistikat

GK, glad to hear your recovery is going so well! 

I think I'm safe as far as the new scarves go; threes only one that really makes me want to see it in person.


----------



## gracekelly

mistikat said:


> GK, glad to hear your recovery is going so well!
> 
> I think I'm safe as far as the new scarves go; threes only one that really makes me want to see it in person.


Thanks!
Are you talking about Spring scarves?  I am still working on Fall/Winter.  Awaiting my Space Shopping in the grays and orange.   A few weeks previous, I picked up Fouets and Badines in the bordeaux colorway.  I fell for the crazy border on it.  Borders are usually the first thing I look at when scarf shopping.  I picked up a J Crew bordeaux velvet blazer on sale and it is a perfect pairing.  Of course the DH asked me if the reason i bought the blazer was because I had bought the scarf.  I had to say noooooooooo.  Well that is partially true.  i had a hankering for a velvet blazer and this one fit the bill perfectly.  The quality of the velvet and the workmanship is pretty darn impressive.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> My DH sez, "Okay, we tried.  We gave men the vote and allowed them into the workforce.  We must now admit that this experiment has failed."  and


Mindi, please tell him he gave me the heartiest laugh I have had in AGES!!!


----------



## ouija board

Is Geraldo still around?? Haven’t heard that name in ages, probably for good reason. 

Dragonette, CG, I hope neither of you sprained your ankle as badly as I did when I fell off the darned bike! It was the worst sprain I’ve ever had, and that’s including multiple sprained ankles from falls off horses (who were NOT at a standstill!).


----------



## dragonette

ouija board said:


> Is Geraldo still around?? Haven’t heard that name in ages, probably for good reason.
> 
> Dragonette, CG, I hope neither of you sprained your ankle as badly as I did when I fell off the darned bike! It was the worst sprain I’ve ever had, and that’s including multiple sprained ankles from falls off horses (who were NOT at a standstill!).


Amazingly I was completely fine. It was a large motorcycle I was learning to ride in a circuit and it was the first lesson, before anything started lol! It was way too big and heavy for me and I dropped it before I even started the engine. And while riding I crashed it multiple times. I think I was a cat in my previous life to escape with no injury. But the falls were definitely embarrassing lol I did not complete that course or return to that school. They gave me a refund


----------



## alismarr

Mindi B said:


> Oh, alismarr, LOL!  Men.  Can't live with 'em, can't legally put them in restraints and keep 'em in the basement.



If only........


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ha, I guess I am lucky as in my SO doesn't do anything remotely dangerous! He's less adventurous than I am. He has 2 push bikes but they haven't been used for years! He likes walking / running and watching sports and that's about it! The most dangerous thing he does is probably driving in his sports model Porsche ...


----------



## chicinthecity777

One of this good friends though fell off his push bike and ended up a huge cut going through his entire chest with something like 90 stitches! So yes biking can be quite dangerous!


----------



## Notorious Pink

From a year and a half ago. DH with DS1. 




I love it when I see DS2 has a live feed running from Instagram and this is what I see:




They love to torture me.

Good vibes, please for DS1 today. He has his show and he just can't wait for it to be over. No more theater for a while, he wants to focus on his pop/rock and classical...just has to get through today!!!


----------



## lulilu

Great but terrifying photos BBC!  My DH had a number of motorcycles over the years until I finally convinced him he was too old.  lol


----------



## Mindi B

This is why moms turn grey before their time.


----------



## ouija board

That would certainly hasten the grey hairs for me! Good luck to DS1 today!


----------



## dragonette

Boys and their toys!

(vs girls and their purses... )


----------



## Mindi B

I am asking for some Chat vibes for patience, strong emotional boundaries and general psychological stamina.  I'm off tomorrow for a week with my parents.  My primary goals are to establish some pre-next-crisis legal documents and plans, which my folks--particularly my father--will resist in any number of fun ways.  It is something I feel strongly obligated to do, but it's also on of those "moral imperatives" the execution of which is enjoyable for no one.
And I'll miss my puppers.  Oh, and DH, of course.  
Thanks, Peeps.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> I am asking for some Chat vibes for patience, strong emotional boundaries and general psychological stamina.  I'm off tomorrow for a week with my parents.  My primary goals are to establish some pre-next-crisis legal documents and plans, which my folks--particularly my father--will resist in any number of fun ways.  It is something I feel strongly obligated to do, but it's also on of those "moral imperatives" the execution of which is enjoyable for no one.
> And I'll miss my puppers.  Oh, and DH, of course.
> Thanks, Peeps.


Sending positive verb and support your way Mindi B! I know how parents can be very difficult!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, xiangxiang.  They are not in a very practical or supportive living situation and both absolutely refuse to make any changes.  My mom calls me every day, not infrequently in tears, but won't do ANYTHING to improve the situation.  I am way beyond frustrated and into .   I need to keep repeating the Serenity Prayer. Sigh.


----------



## dragonette

Mindi B said:


> I am asking for some Chat vibes for patience, strong emotional boundaries and general psychological stamina.  I'm off tomorrow for a week with my parents.  My primary goals are to establish some pre-next-crisis legal documents and plans, which my folks--particularly my father--will resist in any number of fun ways.  It is something I feel strongly obligated to do, but it's also on of those "moral imperatives" the execution of which is enjoyable for no one.
> And I'll miss my puppers.  Oh, and DH, of course.
> Thanks, Peeps.


Positive vibes Mindi!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Sending you tons of vibes~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, xiangxiang.  They are not in a very practical or supportive living situation and both absolutely refuse to make any changes.  My mom calls me every day, not infrequently in tears, but won't do ANYTHING to improve the situation.  I am way beyond frustrated and into .   I need to keep repeating the Serenity Prayer. Sigh.


You have a lot of my sympathy Mindi! Elderly people can be very stubborn and when they are our parents, they do indeed worry us so much. But remember you can't live their lives for them, even when they are your parents.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, I will be thinking of you next week.  These things are never easy and I know your parents may not be amenable.  All you can do is try.  Good luck.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, I don't know whether I should hug you or curse you for pointing me to the Matches site. Just got my corduroy skirt and awesome turtleneck. Love them both. The BEST 70s vibe. Wore the skirt today. It was just perfect. There's something to be said for a great casual midi.

Here's the link to the skirt:
https://www.matchesfashion.com/products/M-i-h-Jeans-Byron-A-line-cotton-corduroy-midi-skirt-1177601

Also Joostricot roll necks are beautiful, too!

Good luck with our parents. I'm dealt no with my Dad and am really frustrated. He has really bad hearing. He's lost $20K in hearing aids and my brothers and I just can't keep funding more of them. We are going though the VA next time because he's a WW2 veteran. I try to call my Dad and he can't hear me. I end up yelling the conversation at the top of my lungs and it just doesn't work. And his dementia is such that he can't remember any details of a conversation for more than 5 minutes.

It breaks my heart every single time I call. So I don't call as often as I should. And do I feel guilty about that!!!

Monday the family room and gym renovations start in earnest!!!!


----------



## werner

Mindi, sending you a huge bouquet of support. Went through this years ago and it's beyond stressful. Take it an hour at a time...have your phone handy to call your DH and BFF for love. Convincing our parents to sign legal documents is a herculean challenge.  Keep the serenity prayer with you at all times


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you so much, everyone, for your kindness and support.  It really helps to be reminded that many of us have gone through these issues and survived!  I get caught up in wanting to do everything "right"--as if there's any such thing--and I definitely have to accept that my power is limited, and I'm human, and all I can do is my best.  Both of my folks resist actual, functional help, but want an endless amount of emotional support and personal and marital counseling.  It's challenging to navigate these demands in a way that feels kind while also preserving my own mental health--and doesn't just end up as enabling unwise behaviors.
EB, I'm sorry about Matches!  It is a really fun site, and I've found the service to be top-notch.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Matches packaging is exquisite too. Love the marbled paper boxes. I have another Joostricot turtleneck on its way to me. But I love the skirt!!!


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi, 

We’re here when you need to vent. PM anytime.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, I know!  The darn Matches boxes are just as hard to throw away as Hermes boxes!  Like I need to be hoarding more boxes!
Thank you so much, pursey.


----------



## ck21

Good morning, sunshines!!

Special sunny vibes for you, Mindi!

My kitchen is clean and my mom and I are shopping at Nordstrom today.  I’m a happy girl.


----------



## lulilu

ck, you are a brave woman to attempt Nordstrom on the weekend these days!  We went right before Thanksgiving on a Sunday and it was crazy.  Have fun!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Thanks so much for the good vibes everyone. The show is over, thank goodness, and he survived. I am glad he had this experience - he played Jesus in Godspell - but also really glad it's done. It was very physically and mentally exhausting for him as he was onstage the entire time and leads all the action through the show. After we got home he had DS2 go up to his room and they played video games until 3am. He really wanted to spend time with his brother. Still sleeping. On to the next phase...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Good vibes Mindi!!! [emoji92][emoji1374][emoji92]

Lulilu I can't tell DH that [emoji51] esp as he's turning 50 this month!


----------



## lulilu

BBC, I am glad to hear that DS1 came out in one piece from the show!  What a huge responsibility -- shows just how strong and dedicated he is.
I am sure your DH is not the speed demon mine was.  They used to race on the highway at night, including one with a killer curved tunnel.  (in the old days, one could get away with that more easily)  Before we met, he broke his femur and was in a wheelchair for months.  I told him I wasn't going to push him in a wheelchair when he bought the last bike -- the same bike he had as a young man.  It sat in the garage for quite a while before he finally sold it and hung up his helmet.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, am keeping my fingers crossed for the most conflict-free outcome possible while visiting your parents.  They are fortunate to have a child who, not only worries about them but is proactive in their care.  Having aging parents can surely be a burden at times, but it is also a gift and an honor.  You're a good daughter, Mindi, and don't ever forget it.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank goodness DH was never interested in motorcycles, but his adrenaline rush (and my gray hair) came from speed boats.....the faster the better.  Oy!


----------



## etoupebirkin

My DH wanted to have a motorcycle. My DMIL was an emergency room physician. She saw many of the fatal and non-fatal aftereffects of motorcycle accidents. When we married, I told DMIL that DH could get a motorcycle over my dead and cooling body. She liked that.

But, my DH likes riding his road (pedal) bikes. He has a racing bike and a hybrid. He does 30- to 50-mile rides with some regularity. Those worry me a bit because DC area drivers are nuts.

BBC, I'm glad DS' show went well. I had no doubts. He is such a talented and poised kid.

ETA: CK, Have fun shopping. I hope you find a parking spot easily and get what you want, too!


----------



## ouija board

DH flew F-16s, thankfully before I met him. I think I’d be less worried about him flying those than riding a motorcycle or a road bike. At least with the plane, I know the military has a vested interest in having it return in one piece!

Mindi, sending you vibes for as peaceful and productive a visit as is possible under the circumstances. 

BBC, I’m glad DS1’s show went well! Very cool that he chose to hang out with his brother as a way to relax afterwards.


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> My DH wanted to have a motorcycle. My DMIL was an emergency room physician. She saw many of the fatal and non-fatal aftereffects of motorcycle accidents. When we married, I told DMIL that DH could get a motorcycle over my dead and cooling body. She liked that.
> 
> But, my DH likes riding his road (pedal) bikes. He has a racing bike and a hybrid. He does 30- to 50-mile rides with some regularity. Those worry me a bit because DC area drivers are nuts.
> 
> BBC, I'm glad DS' show went well. I had no doubts. He is such a talented and poised kid.
> 
> ETA: CK, Have fun shopping. I hope you find a parking spot easily and get what you want, too!





ouija board said:


> DH flew F-16s, thankfully before I met him. I think I’d be less worried about him flying those than riding a motorcycle or a road bike. At least with the plane, I know the military has a vested interest in having it return in one piece!
> 
> Mindi, sending you vibes for as peaceful and productive a visit as is possible under the circumstances.
> 
> BBC, I’m glad DS1’s show went well! Very cool that he chose to hang out with his brother as a way to relax afterwards.



Without getting into too many details, DH had a pretty horrible childhood. I've known him for 20 years and I still hear new and incredible stories. One of our goals for 2018 is to start gathering them for a book...I think he would be an amazing and inspirational public speaker. Anyway, he is very existential about enjoying his life while maintaining a balance, but he won't live a life that's not worth it to him. There is a lot I can accept about him because he really lives his best life for us, and that includes the motorcycles.

Anyway, thank you for the good wishes for DS1. It's amazing that he is done with musical theater for now. One of the problems that we have run into is, frankly, the theater kids his age who are professional are generally  a**h***s and the theater kids his age who are nice and fun to work with aren't very professional. Plus he has no interest in taking any more dancing lessons. Anyway, we have just been notified that he was a winner in a vocal competition so now he will be singing at Carnegie Hall twice next year (once for the competition gala and another time for a professional show). He'll do some cabarets and work on the pop/rock and pursue some classical...less work for me [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]

Now I can focus on DHs 50th and our upcoming ski trip and finishing up DS2's old room to become our new guest/craft/study/my chill out room [emoji322]


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> Mindi, I don't know whether I should hug you or curse you for pointing me to the Matches site. Just got my corduroy skirt and awesome turtleneck. Love them both. The BEST 70s vibe. Wore the skirt today. It was just perfect. There's something to be said for a great casual midi.
> 
> Here's the link to the skirt:
> https://www.matchesfashion.com/products/M-i-h-Jeans-Byron-A-line-cotton-corduroy-midi-skirt-1177601
> 
> Also Joostricot roll necks are beautiful, too!
> 
> Good luck with our parents. I'm dealt no with my Dad and am really frustrated. He has really bad hearing. He's lost $20K in hearing aids and my brothers and I just can't keep funding more of them. We are going though the VA next time because he's a WW2 veteran. I try to call my Dad and he can't hear me. I end up yelling the conversation at the top of my lungs and it just doesn't work. And his dementia is such that he can't remember any details of a conversation for more than 5 minutes.
> 
> It breaks my heart every single time I call. So I don't call as often as I should. And do I feel guilty about that!!!
> 
> Monday the family room and gym renovations start in earnest!!!!


eb- re: your Dad and the telephone, this would not solve the problem of lost hearing aids or dementia, but his ability to hear and respond could be helped by any one of a number of phones designed specifically for the hearing impaired, everything from volume adjustments,  to print out screens etc. I live in a 55+ Active Adult Community and we have had presentations from our city's  Elder Support Services Office where a number of these phones were  demonstrated. Amazing what is available. A quick look on Amazon can give you an idea. Maybe there is someone local to him who could help select which type would best fit his needs, maybe even the VA?


----------



## csshopper

Mindi- thinking of you, you are an amazing daughter, never giving up and unselfishly give it your all. It will be a 
l------o------n-----g   week,  but count me among the Chat support group and come VENT when needed.


----------



## GoStanford

Just wanted to give a shout-out to the moderators for being so proactive about putting posts in the right threads.  I'm new here and wasn't sure where to post, and they moved my post to the right thread very quickly!  Thanks for putting all the time into this.


----------



## prepster

BBC said:


> Without getting into too many details, DH had a pretty horrible childhood. I've known him for 20 years and I still hear new and incredible stories. One of our goals for 2018 is to start gathering them for a book...I think he would be an amazing and inspirational public speaker. Anyway, he is very existential about enjoying his life while maintaining a balance, but he won't live a life that's not worth it to him. There is a lot I can accept about him because he really lives his best life for us, and that includes the motorcycles.
> 
> Anyway, thank you for the good wishes for DS1. It's amazing that he is done with musical theater for now. One of the problems that we have run into is, frankly, the theater kids his age who are professional are generally  a**h***s and the theater kids his age who are nice and fun to work with aren't very professional. Plus he has no interest in taking any more dancing lessons. Anyway, we have just been notified that he was a winner in a vocal competition so now he will be singing at Carnegie Hall twice next year (once for the competition gala and another time for a professional show). He'll do some cabarets and work on the pop/rock and pursue some classical...less work for me [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
> 
> Now I can focus on DHs 50th and our upcoming ski trip and finishing up DS2's old room to become our new guest/craft/study/my chill out room [emoji322]



Your DH sounds like a terrific guy. 



etoupebirkin said:


> Matches packaging is exquisite too. Love the marbled paper boxes. I have another Joostricot turtleneck on its way to me. But I love the skirt!!!



Love your skirt!  I lol'ed when you mentioned the 70's.  I had a very similar skirt back then.  Although I probably wore it with hiking boots and striped knee socks, or some crazy get-up gleaned from Teen magazine.


----------



## ck21

Nordstrom shopping was a success and not too crazy!

Winter has arrived here!  A snow and ice storm has made getting around a challenge!


----------



## lulilu

Yikes, snow and ice!?  I can do without that for a while longer.

Glad the shopping trip was a success.  I am doing so much shopping online these days, but I did buy DD a few pairs of shoes from Nordies for Christmas.  They have nice comfy flats, which is her shoe of preference.  Got GD some boots as well.  She has outgrown the children's shoe department.  I was so sad as the price of her Uggs went up significantly in women's sizes.


----------



## Notorious Pink

prepster said:


> Your DH sounds like a terrific guy.



Thank you, prepster. He truly is. I can honestly say that he makes me a better person/spouse/parent/friend in so many ways, every day. [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## ouija board

We finally got a cold front today...50 degrees and rainy. Of course, it was 70 degrees this morning when I dropped DD off at school, so when the temp dropped 20 degrees in an hour, she, of course, was wearing short sleeves with no coat. [emoji38]

I have not started Christmas shopping yet. Horrors. I am usually almost done by now, but this year, I just haven’t been motivated to go to the mall or even get online. Any gifts that I already have were purchased throughout the year, which is great, except that now I have to ship them [emoji849] I’m foreseeing a lot of e-gift cards in my friends’ and family’s future. 

DH recently signed up for Amazon Prime and bought an Echo, and you’d think he’s discovered the holy grail. The man will never set foot in a grocery store again or even get up off the couch, especially now that he has Alexa in his life. I may be rendered redundant if she is able to order Chinese takeout and hire a maid. If Fluffy Kitty starts meowing at the speaker and a box of tuna pouches shows up on the doorstep, I’m moving out!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ouija board said:


> We finally got a cold front today...50 degrees and rainy. Of course, it was 70 degrees this morning when I dropped DD off at school, so when the temp dropped 20 degrees in an hour, she, of course, was wearing short sleeves with no coat. [emoji38]
> 
> I have not started Christmas shopping yet. Horrors. I am usually almost done by now, but this year, I just haven’t been motivated to go to the mall or even get online. Any gifts that I already have were purchased throughout the year, which is great, except that now I have to ship them [emoji849] I’m foreseeing a lot of e-gift cards in my friends’ and family’s future.
> 
> DH recently signed up for Amazon Prime and bought an Echo, and you’d think he’s discovered the holy grail. The man will never set foot in a grocery store again or even get up off the couch, especially now that he has Alexa in his life. I may be rendered redundant if she is able to order Chinese takeout and hire a maid. If Fluffy Kitty starts meowing at the speaker and a box of tuna pouches shows up on the doorstep, I’m moving out!



I am grateful that they weather here in NY is still nice....mid-50s today. Although when DS2 goes to school it can be 30 degrees and he refuses to wear both long sleeves and pants (I get to choose one)....plus no coat. I make him keep one at school.

I'll bet they make an Amazon insta-order button for kitties! DS2 is eagerly awaiting his goldfish button. What a fabulous marketing tool...a $4 button that instantly orders something for you, Alexa has been great for basic information and morning alarms, but I wish I could get it to play the music that's already on my phone. 

Someone please help me out....Everyone seems to loooove this device except for me. DSs have discovered that this 50-cent item (which they keep ordering from Amazon!) is the world's best mom-torture device. Am I the only one who hates this thing???


----------



## csshopper

ouija board said:


> We finally got a cold front today...50 degrees and rainy. Of course, it was 70 degrees this morning when I dropped DD off at school, so when the temp dropped 20 degrees in an hour, she, of course, was wearing short sleeves with no coat. [emoji38]
> 
> I have not started Christmas shopping yet. Horrors. I am usually almost done by now, but this year, I just haven’t been motivated to go to the mall or even get online. Any gifts that I already have were purchased throughout the year, which is great, except that now I have to ship them [emoji849] I’m foreseeing a lot of e-gift cards in my friends’ and family’s future.
> 
> DH recently signed up for Amazon Prime and bought an Echo, and you’d think he’s discovered the holy grail. The man will never set foot in a grocery store again or even get up off the couch, especially now that he has Alexa in his life. I may be rendered redundant if she is able to order Chinese takeout and hire a maid. If Fluffy Kitty starts meowing at the speaker and a box of tuna pouches shows up on the doorstep, I’m moving out!


ob- I laughed out loud, meow. If Alexa overhears an argument, who does she respond to?  Just wondering how this all works......  obviously, I'm not a techie.   I do have Amazon Prime and love it, but Alexa doesn't live with Cocoa and me yet.


----------



## Notorious Pink

csshopper said:


> ob- I laughed out loud, meow. If Alexa overhears an argument, who does she respond to?  Just wondering how this all works......  obviously, I'm not a techie.   I do have Amazon Prime and love it, but Alexa doesn't live with Cocoa and me yet.



Fortunately you have to say "Alexa" first for the device to listen to you.


----------



## lulilu

We have Prime as well -- boxes come daily, often in multiples.  DD shops for nothing unless it's on Amazon.  (I am charged with buying her clothes, which she will try on and choose, but not from Amazon lol - NM is the store of choice.)  We also have Alexa in multiple rooms.  She turns lights on and off, and does all the typical timer stuff.  GD1 was asking Alexa computation questions the other day instead of using her calculator while she was doing Algebra.  All of this is DD's doing -- my other kids have them too.  And my sons, living in NY, rely on Amazon for almost everything.  No shlepping paper goods and sodas for them, like I used to do.


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

ouija board said:


> We finally got a cold front today...50 degrees and rainy. Of course, it was 70 degrees this morning when I dropped DD off at school, so when the temp dropped 20 degrees in an hour, she, of course, was wearing short sleeves with no coat. [emoji38]
> 
> I have not started Christmas shopping yet. Horrors. I am usually almost done by now, but this year, I just haven’t been motivated to go to the mall or even get online. Any gifts that I already have were purchased throughout the year, which is great, except that now I have to ship them [emoji849] I’m foreseeing a lot of e-gift cards in my friends’ and family’s future.
> 
> DH recently signed up for Amazon Prime and bought an Echo, and you’d think he’s discovered the holy grail. The man will never set foot in a grocery store again or even get up off the couch, especially now that he has Alexa in his life. I may be rendered redundant if she is able to order Chinese takeout and hire a maid. If Fluffy Kitty starts meowing at the speaker and a box of tuna pouches shows up on the doorstep, I’m moving out!


oh my!!! what u were saying about Alexa had me in stitches!!!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Remind me of this episode of Mr. Robot season 2, where the single FBI agent asked Alexa "do you love me?" and Alexa's reply? "I am incapable of love." Got to love Alexa! BTW, we don't have one but SO's sister and parents have them.


----------



## etoupebirkin

BBC said:


> I am grateful that they weather here in NY is still nice....mid-50s today. Although when DS2 goes to school it can be 30 degrees and he refuses to wear both long sleeves and pants (I get to choose one)....plus no coat. I make him keep one at school.
> 
> I'll bet they make an Amazon insta-order button for kitties! DS2 is eagerly awaiting his goldfish button. What a fabulous marketing tool...a $4 button that instantly orders something for you, Alexa has been great for basic information and morning alarms, but I wish I could get it to play the music that's already on my phone.
> 
> Someone please help me out....Everyone seems to loooove this device except for me. DSs have discovered that this 50-cent item (which they keep ordering from Amazon!) is the world's best mom-torture device. Am I the only one who hates this thing???
> 
> View attachment 3899700


Um, what IS that thing?!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

BBC said:


> Someone please help me out....Everyone seems to loooove this device except for me. DSs have discovered that this 50-cent item (which they keep ordering from Amazon!) is the world's best mom-torture device. Am I the only one who hates this thing???
> 
> View attachment 3899700





etoupebirkin said:


> Um, what IS that thing?!!!


It's a head massager. It might just be you @BBC I'm afraid! We discovered this a few years ago and now everybody in the family has one! LOL! It's a wired one for sure but we find it creepily soothing...


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Amazon Prime, Prime Now, and Alexa make life so much easier.  I order all paper products and anything heavy from Amazon.  It appears right on my doorstep.  It's magic!    If you have Amazon Prime, I highly recommend watching "The Amazing Mrs. Maizel."  Don't know when I've laughed so much.


----------



## ouija board

csshopper said:


> ob- I laughed out loud, meow. If Alexa overhears an argument, who does she respond to?  Just wondering how this all works......  obviously, I'm not a techie.   I do have Amazon Prime and love it, but Alexa doesn't live with Cocoa and me yet.





MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> oh my!!! what u were saying about Alexa had me in stitches!!!!!



I’d like to think that I’m just joking about being made redundant, but I truly believe that DH would not miss me if I disappeared for a weekend now that he has Prime and Alexa. We are so behind the times on signing up for Prime, but we are making up for lost time! 

BBC, I can see that thingy being soothing if it’s used as intended, but I can also see it being used as a device of torture by a prankster. DD would probably use it on my feet while I’m asleep. She knows I’m ticklish.


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> Um, what IS that thing?!!!





xiangxiang0731 said:


> It's a head massager. It might just be you @BBC I'm afraid! We discovered this a few years ago and now everybody in the family has one! LOL! It's a wired one for sure but we find it creepily soothing...





ouija board said:


> I’d like to think that I’m just joking about being made redundant, but I truly believe that DH would not miss me if I disappeared for a weekend now that he has Prime and Alexa. We are so behind the times on signing up for Prime, but we are making up for lost time!
> 
> BBC, I can see that thingy being soothing if it’s used as intended, but I can also see it being used as a device of torture by a prankster. DD would probably use it on my feet while I’m asleep. She knows I’m ticklish.



I. Physically. Cannot. Stand. That. Thing!!!!!

If I do it to myself I can sorta handle it, but when one of my DSs does it, I can't move or hardly breathe. Seriously, I drop to the floor. Talking anything sensical is impossible. Of course the boys think this is a riot. ("Hey! You figured out how to turn mom off!!!") And when I read the reviews on Amazon about how glorious this thing is, well....I think the problem is me. And yes, we are using it properly. It can't be that my head is that ticklish???


----------



## prepster

BBC said:


> I. Physically. Cannot. Stand. That. Thing!!!!!
> 
> If I do it to myself I can sorta handle it, but when one of my DSs does it, I can't move or hardly breathe. Seriously, I drop to the floor. Talking anything sensical is impossible. Of course the boys think this is a riot. ("Hey! You figured out how to turn mom off!!!") And when I read the reviews on Amazon about how glorious this thing is, well....I think the problem is me. And yes, we are using it properly. It can't be that my head is that ticklish???



Are you claustrophobic at all?  A friend of mine feels the same way about it that you do, and says that it makes her feel the same way she does in elevators.


----------



## Mindi B

Hey, Peeps!  Just an early morning (for me, anyway) drive-by greeting.  Things here with my parents are as expected, and I am handling them about as well as one can expect, and better than in previous years, so there ya go.
This is one of those times when the amount of worry in my life seems actually too big to manage.  It's not, of course, and many, many people endure much more every day, but I'm struggling a bit.
So, keep them vibes a-coming, and know that I am sending love and gratitude back to all of you as we navigate these interesting times in which we live.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, you're amazing!  Even a little progress is still progress!  I've been thinking about you all week and continue sending good thoughts.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Hey, Peeps!  Just an early morning (for me, anyway) drive-by greeting.  Things here with my parents are as expected, and I am handling them about as well as one can expect, and better than in previous years, so there ya go.
> This is one of those times when the amount of worry in my life seems actually too big to manage.  It's not, of course, and many, many people endure much more every day, but I'm struggling a bit.
> So, keep them vibes a-coming, and know that I am sending love and gratitude back to all of you as we navigate these interesting times in which we live.


*Mindi B*, remember you are doing amazingly well! All positive vibes going your way!


----------



## lulilu

We're here thinking of you Mindi!


----------



## csshopper

Mindi- have thought of you often and yesterday thought, Wednesday, "hump day of the week" she's survived half of it. 

Mantra for survival, "Mabel  is waiting, Hen Hen is waiting, Mr Mindi is waiting"  Repeat as needed.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thinking about you too Mindi!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sending good thoughts, vibes, hugs and love your way, Mindi!!!!!


----------



## dragonette

Baby steps Mindi  You got this!


----------



## werner

Sending serious angel dust your way, dear Mindi


----------



## Mindi B

My last full day here.  I checked into Chat to find all of this kindness coming my way.  I'd been sitting here feeling guilty that I can't stay forever to help my parents and reviewing every interaction of the past 6 days to critique my handling of it ("I should have been more patient here, firmer there; should have said this and not that; should have done that one thing and not that other thing").  You all made me cry, but in a good way.
Thank you.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi you have nothing to feel guilty about.  You are a terrific daughter and, as an only child, have shouldered everything.  Don't second-guess yourself.  You deserve a pat on the back for doing all that you do under the circumstances.


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> Mindi you have nothing to feel guilty about.  You are a terrific daughter and, as an only child, have shouldered everything.  Don't second-guess yourself.  You deserve a pat on the back for doing all that you do under the circumstances.


This!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, most can only hope their children will be as attentive as you are when they can no longer keep up their responsibilities.  Far too many see their parents as little more than a burden.  You give us all hope.


----------



## Hermezzy

So agree with everyone here, Mindi- you've always been a real inspiration and joy to me here over the years.  You are appreciated...and loved.


----------



## csshopper

Hermezzy said:


> So agree with everyone here, Mindi- you've always been a real inspiration and joy to me here over the years.  You are appreciated...and loved.


Hermezzy- First of all, yes to all you said to Mindi!
The list of all the H stores you have visited is impressive and I'm curious if you have a favorite, or two, or??? I can only imagine the fabulous "souvenirs" you have brought home from them and the joyful memories attached to each when you use them.


----------



## Hermezzy

csshopper said:


> Hermezzy- First of all, yes to all you said to Mindi!
> The list of all the H stores you have visited is impressive and I'm curious if you have a favorite, or two, or??? I can only imagine the fabulous "souvenirs" you have brought home from them and the joyful memories attached to each when you use them.



Hi there dear- thank you for your kind words. Visiting H stores has almost become sort of an obsession for me.  If I'm in an area that has one I do everything I can to visit. There are some important ones I've not been to that I would love to visit someday (Miami, Houston, Ginza).   

It is cliched, but my favorite one of all is the Faubourg St. Honore flagship.  To me, it really isn't a boutique- it is more like a small department store, full of surprises, beautiful decorative elements, and twists and turns.  Another favorite is the Denver store- though a smaller store in square footage, the people who work there are such a delight (it is my "home" H store, even though I don't live in Denver), so kind, so friendly, that it makes the experience there always positive.  The H boutique in the Cuffs store in Chagrin Falls, OH, is utterly charming, as the store is a historic mansion/house that has been turned into a retail environment that sells everything from fashion to wine and cigars.  It is a special and unique.  Highland Park in Dallas is another interesting boutique, from a design perspective, that I find appealing.

Notably, I have found some larger stores less than what one might expect, purely from a design perspective.  Beverly Hills and the Madison Ave. flagship in NYC are two stores that I find impressive, but not necessarily beautiful.  I felt the BevHills store, pre-renovation, was more "beautiful" than it is now- warmer, and full of character.  Madison Ave. I find to be a bit cold as well.  The service I've received in both those stores has been good, but (call me a traditionalist in this one context) they lack certain heritage elements that I associate with Hermes.  

Of course, decor is a very subjective concept.   I still enjoy visiting any H store that I can.  When I think of an H boutique interior, however, I desire a magical environment that augments, enhances, and reflects the singular beauty of the merchandise (not just serves to display said merchandise).  In this regard I think of Leila Menchari's gorgeous displays at the FSH store.  Hermes is the apex predator of the retail environment.  When I enter a boutique I want to sense the codes, history, legacy, and values of the company.  

There are some retail environments that do this very well.  Many Ralph Lauren boutiques do this.  I find Dior boutiques, esp. the ones on the Avenue Montaigne in Paris, to be stunningly gorgeous.   Though very different in focus, Saint Laurent boutiques are very effective in their purpose (Hedi Slimane was a big influence in this regard).  Goyard boutiques also do this well.  

This is probably more information than what was requested, but retail environments are somewhat of an escape/museum substitute for me.  I suppose we are all looking for modern-day elements of environmental fantasy.  I would unequivocably count myself as part of that crowd and love retail spaces that feed that creative need.


----------



## csshopper

Hermezzy said:


> Hi there dear- thank you for your kind words. Visiting H stores has almost become sort of an obsession for me.  If I'm in an area that has one I do everything I can to visit. There are some important ones I've not been to that I would love to visit someday (Miami, Houston, Ginza).
> 
> It is cliched, but my favorite one of all is the Faubourg St. Honore flagship.  To me, it really isn't a boutique- it is more like a small department store, full of surprises, beautiful decorative elements, and twists and turns.  Another favorite is the Denver store- though a smaller store in square footage, the people who work there are such a delight (it is my "home" H store, even though I don't live in Denver), so kind, so friendly, that it makes the experience there always positive.  The H boutique in the Cuffs store in Chagrin Falls, OH, is utterly charming, as the store is a historic mansion/house that has been turned into a retail environment that sells everything from fashion to wine and cigars.  It is a special and unique.  Highland Park in Dallas is another interesting boutique, from a design perspective, that I find appealing.
> 
> Notably, I have found some larger stores less than what one might expect, purely from a design perspective.  Beverly Hills and the Madison Ave. flagship in NYC are two stores that I find impressive, but not necessarily beautiful.  I felt the BevHills store, pre-renovation, was more "beautiful" than it is now- warmer, and full of character.  Madison Ave. I find to be a bit cold as well.  The service I've received in both those stores has been good, but (call me a traditionalist in this one context) they lack certain heritage elements that I associate with Hermes.
> 
> Of course, decor is a very subjective concept.   I still enjoy visiting any H store that I can.  When I think of an H boutique interior, however, I desire a magical environment that augments, enhances, and reflects the singular beauty of the merchandise (not just serves to display said merchandise).  In this regard I think of Leila Menchari's gorgeous displays at the FSH store.  Hermes is the apex predator of the retail environment.  When I enter a boutique I want to sense the codes, history, legacy, and values of the company.
> 
> There are some retail environments that do this very well.  Many Ralph Lauren boutiques do this.  I find Dior boutiques, esp. the ones on the Avenue Montaigne in Paris, to be stunningly gorgeous.   Though very different in focus, Saint Laurent boutiques are very effective in their purpose (Hedi Slimane was a big influence in this regard).  Goyard boutiques also do this well.
> 
> This is probably more information than what was requested, but retail environments are somewhat of an escape/museum substitute for me.  I suppose we are all looking for modern-day elements of environmental fantasy.  I would unequivocably count myself as part of that crowd and love retail spaces that feed that creative need.


Hermezzy-How lovely to wake up and find your delightful response this morning!  Thank you. 
My late husband playfully referred to FHS as "The Mothership."  I especially liked your statement that entering a boutique you want to "sense the codes, history, legacy and values of the company."  One day I hope to return to Ohio and visit Cuffs. 70 years ago, as a child, I was often in Chagrin Falls visiting family, and the idea of Cuff's unique collaboration with Hermes interests me.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hermezzy said:


> Hi there dear- thank you for your kind words. Visiting H stores has almost become sort of an obsession for me.  If I'm in an area that has one I do everything I can to visit. There are some important ones I've not been to that I would love to visit someday (Miami, Houston, Ginza).
> 
> It is cliched, but my favorite one of all is the Faubourg St. Honore flagship.  To me, it really isn't a boutique- it is more like a small department store, full of surprises, beautiful decorative elements, and twists and turns.  Another favorite is the Denver store- though a smaller store in square footage, the people who work there are such a delight (it is my "home" H store, even though I don't live in Denver), so kind, so friendly, that it makes the experience there always positive.  The H boutique in the Cuffs store in Chagrin Falls, OH, is utterly charming, as the store is a historic mansion/house that has been turned into a retail environment that sells everything from fashion to wine and cigars.  It is a special and unique.  Highland Park in Dallas is another interesting boutique, from a design perspective, that I find appealing.
> 
> Notably, I have found some larger stores less than what one might expect, purely from a design perspective.  Beverly Hills and the Madison Ave. flagship in NYC are two stores that I find impressive, but not necessarily beautiful.  I felt the BevHills store, pre-renovation, was more "beautiful" than it is now- warmer, and full of character.  Madison Ave. I find to be a bit cold as well.  The service I've received in both those stores has been good, but (call me a traditionalist in this one context) they lack certain heritage elements that I associate with Hermes.
> 
> Of course, decor is a very subjective concept.   I still enjoy visiting any H store that I can.  When I think of an H boutique interior, however, I desire a magical environment that augments, enhances, and reflects the singular beauty of the merchandise (not just serves to display said merchandise).  In this regard I think of Leila Menchari's gorgeous displays at the FSH store.  Hermes is the apex predator of the retail environment.  When I enter a boutique I want to sense the codes, history, legacy, and values of the company.
> 
> There are some retail environments that do this very well.  Many Ralph Lauren boutiques do this.  I find Dior boutiques, esp. the ones on the Avenue Montaigne in Paris, to be stunningly gorgeous.   Though very different in focus, Saint Laurent boutiques are very effective in their purpose (Hedi Slimane was a big influence in this regard).  Goyard boutiques also do this well.
> 
> This is probably more information than what was requested, but retail environments are somewhat of an escape/museum substitute for me.  I suppose we are all looking for modern-day elements of environmental fantasy.  I would unequivocably count myself as part of that crowd and love retail spaces that feed that creative need.



I absolutely love the way you approach and analyze the interior design of stores! It's cool to see people appreciate the things that go behind selling an item like the design of their boutiques. I agree with what you said about Ralph Lauren. The Madison Ave. boutique is one of the best I have ever seen. Although I haven't really visited many stores lol. I find Chanel to be my least favorite, especially the one on 57th, very plain and boring in my opinion.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hermezzy said:


> Hi there dear- thank you for your kind words. Visiting H stores has almost become sort of an obsession for me.  If I'm in an area that has one I do everything I can to visit. There are some important ones I've not been to that I would love to visit someday (Miami, Houston, Ginza).
> 
> It is cliched, but my favorite one of all is the Faubourg St. Honore flagship.  To me, it really isn't a boutique- it is more like a small department store, full of surprises, beautiful decorative elements, and twists and turns.  Another favorite is the Denver store- though a smaller store in square footage, the people who work there are such a delight (it is my "home" H store, even though I don't live in Denver), so kind, so friendly, that it makes the experience there always positive.  The H boutique in the Cuffs store in Chagrin Falls, OH, is utterly charming, as the store is a historic mansion/house that has been turned into a retail environment that sells everything from fashion to wine and cigars.  It is a special and unique.  Highland Park in Dallas is another interesting boutique, from a design perspective, that I find appealing.
> 
> Notably, I have found some larger stores less than what one might expect, purely from a design perspective.  Beverly Hills and the Madison Ave. flagship in NYC are two stores that I find impressive, but not necessarily beautiful.  I felt the BevHills store, pre-renovation, was more "beautiful" than it is now- warmer, and full of character.  Madison Ave. I find to be a bit cold as well.  The service I've received in both those stores has been good, but (call me a traditionalist in this one context) they lack certain heritage elements that I associate with Hermes.
> 
> Of course, decor is a very subjective concept.   I still enjoy visiting any H store that I can.  When I think of an H boutique interior, however, I desire a magical environment that augments, enhances, and reflects the singular beauty of the merchandise (not just serves to display said merchandise).  In this regard I think of Leila Menchari's gorgeous displays at the FSH store.  Hermes is the apex predator of the retail environment.  When I enter a boutique I want to sense the codes, history, legacy, and values of the company.
> 
> There are some retail environments that do this very well.  Many Ralph Lauren boutiques do this.  I find Dior boutiques, esp. the ones on the Avenue Montaigne in Paris, to be stunningly gorgeous.   Though very different in focus, Saint Laurent boutiques are very effective in their purpose (Hedi Slimane was a big influence in this regard).  Goyard boutiques also do this well.
> 
> This is probably more information than what was requested, but retail environments are somewhat of an escape/museum substitute for me.  I suppose we are all looking for modern-day elements of environmental fantasy.  I would unequivocably count myself as part of that crowd and love retail spaces that feed that creative need.



Hermezzy, I really appreciate your perspective, although we have different tastes here. Maybe it's because the Madison boutique was my original "home" store - and I love the grand scale, the flow of the floors and layout, and of course the unique gallery space at the top floor - I found FSH a bit disappointing - cramped and unwieldy, with much less scale and flow. Not that the Madison boutique would be appropriate for the FSH location, but it's just a different aesthetic. I think it's just that Madison was designed to be a flagship while FSH developed into a flagship (no?), which is totally different. Frankly, I find all Hermès boutiques to be somewhat cold (or rather, I have found none of them to be warm!) You have probably been to many more than I have, I used to keep a list. Still, most of them are really very similar to each other, with only subtle differences, the only ones I really didn't enjoy were Rome (before the new one) and Singapore (too expensive and no other customers!)


PS patting myself on the back for successfully executing DHs surprise 50th birthday dinner for five couples at a favorite restaurant, including h'ors d'ouevres at a friend's house and limo service (better everyone leaves being driven by someone else after all that "fun"). He was really surprised and it was great! I admit it helps that one friend owns catering & bakeries and DHs brother collects wine....better when everyone contributes!!! He will actually turn 50 while we are away at the end of the month so I thought to do something beforehand. Now I am lying around 'recuperating'... [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Hermezzy

Yoshi1296 said:


> I absolutely love the way you approach and analyze the interior design of stores! It's cool to see people appreciate the things that go behind selling an item like the design of their boutiques. I agree with what you said about Ralph Lauren. The Madison Ave. boutique is one of the best I have ever seen. Although I haven't really visited many stores lol. I find Chanel to be my least favorite, especially the one on 57th, very plain and boring in my opinion.


Thanks, Yoshi, for your kind words!


----------



## Mindi B

I'm baaaaa-aaaack!
Sending my gratitude out to all of you once again for your virtual companionship.  You all buoyed me more than you can know.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi


----------



## Mindi B

Back atcha, pursey!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Back at you Mindi!!!
Yesterday was a big cooking day. I made a triple batch of macaroons, batch of bacon chocolate chip cookies, guacamole and pork chile verdi.

I wanted to make McCanns Irish Oatmeal for breakfast and thought I had two cans of the stuff in the house only to find that when I opened the can, only about a tablespoon of the stuff was left. Then thought, I'll open the second can... that one had less than two tablespoons of the stuff, not enough for DH's and my breakfast. This has DDs writing all over it. When she comes home she'll eat whatever she likes, but leaves one bite left and sticks it in the fridge or back in the pantry. I have also found empty boxes in the pantry too.

Does anyone else have this issue? It's not that I mind people eating the stuff, I just want to know when I need to go out and buy more of it.

I packed up all the cookies. I need to overnight them to clients and family. Not looking forward to going to the post office.
I also have to prep for an important meeting tomorrow.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, gosh, EB, I've been known to do that, too--the leaving one teaspoonful behind thing--and chef DH also protests.  Whoops.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I've also been going through my stuff and deciding what to do with items that have emotional baggage. Amongst the items are strands of pearls from my DM and DMIL.
With my Mom's pearls, since I got married, my relationship with her became more and more estranged. I do not remember when/how I received the strand,  but when I look at them, they bring me no joy. 

I thought about having Verdura re-string them with some of their fabulous beads, and they said they would do it, unbranded. But my NM SA said the pearls were not worth the investment.
I thought about pawning it, and donating the $ to charity. 
But then I came up with a better idea and to give it to my niece. My SIL complained that she never received any of my Mom's jewelry. (Note: my mother always loathed her.) At the time, I sent her some items. I figured at least it will stay in the family. I texted my brother and SIL. She texted back that Sammy would love to have pearls _from_ _Grandma_. I decided not to take offense. I'll just put in a note to Sammy that I hope she loves the pearls and hopes she will think of Grandma and me when she wears them.
This brother recently went through my Dad's safety deposit box and got her engagement ring and wedding band. I told my brother I had no interest in either. If my Mom/Dad wanted me to have it, I would have received it after she passed. 
My MIL's pearls are a more nettlesome problem. I received them as they were the only items left when my MIL distributed her jewelry while she was alive. Originally, I was given first dibs on the jewelry and picked out a lovely art deco diamond brooch. Two years later I was asked to return said brooch as my SIL wanted it and made a huge fuss about it for the entire two years. I was completely unaware of the situation. I gift wrapped the diamond brooch and promptly returned it. These pearls were the only thing that was left and there was no graceful way of saying no -- and they are not to my taste. Every time I look at them, I cringe inwardly. I can't give them to my other niece without it getting back to my MIL or the SIL who made the big fuss over the diamond brooch. I'll probably pawn this and give the $$ to charity.

By the way, I have plenty of strands of pearls and other jewelry that I have purchased in my life that more than make up for this. One thing I hope that when I pass or give my stuff away, my kids won't get into arguments or have resentments because of it.


----------



## Yoshi1296

etoupebirkin said:


> I've also been going through my stuff and deciding what to do with items that have emotional baggage. Amongst the items are strands of pearls from my DM and DMIL.
> With my Mom's pearls, since I got married, my relationship with her became more and more estranged. I do not remember when/how I received the strand,  but when I look at them, they bring me no joy.
> 
> I thought about having Verdura re-string them with some of their fabulous beads, and they said they would do it, unbranded. But my NM SA said the pearls were not worth the investment.
> I thought about pawning it, and donating the $ to charity.
> But then I came up with a better idea and to give it to my niece. My SIL complained that she never received any of my Mom's jewelry. (Note: my mother always loathed her.) At the time, I sent her some items. I figured at least it will stay in the family. I texted my brother and SIL. She texted back that Sammy would love to have pearls _from_ _Grandma_. I decided not to take offense. I'll just put in a note to Sammy that I hope she loves the pearls and hopes she will think of Grandma and me when she wears them.
> This brother recently went through my Dad's safety deposit box and got her engagement ring and wedding band. I told my brother I had no interest in either. If my Mom/Dad wanted me to have it, I would have received it after she passed.
> My MIL's pearls are a more nettlesome problem. I received them as they were the only items left when my MIL distributed her jewelry while she was alive. Originally, I was given first dibs on the jewelry and picked out a lovely art deco diamond brooch. Two years later I was asked to return said brooch as my SIL wanted it and made a huge fuss about it for the entire two years. I was completely unaware of the situation. I gift wrapped the diamond brooch and promptly returned it. These pearls were the only thing that was left and there was no graceful way of saying no -- and they are not to my taste. Every time I look at them, I cringe inwardly. I can't give them to my other niece without it getting back to my MIL or the SIL who made the big fuss over the diamond brooch. I'll probably pawn this and give the $$ to charity.
> 
> By the way, I have plenty of strands of pearls and other jewelry that I have purchased in my life that more than make up for this. One thing I hope that when I pass or give my stuff away, my kids won't get into arguments or have resentments because of it.



Sorry to hear about the negative effect the pearls have on you. When my grandma passed, my mom had to split all of her jewelry amongst her and her siblings and it was a total mess so I completely understand. My uncle ((mom's brother)) wrongfully tried to take a lot of it claiming it was his but my mom and aunts did not budge lol. He's already done so many terrible things but I'll save that story for another day.

I think donating the money is a fantastic idea as this is what my mom and aunts did too. It made them feel much better afterwards and i think it'll make you feel better too.


----------



## Mindi B

It is so odd that this sort of tsouris happens so often about dividing heritable property.  What is it about money/stuff that makes people forget how to be civil, even with those supposedly closest to them?  It happened in my family, too.  My uncle's second wife (after my mother's sister/his first wife died) took EVERYTHING and the children of that first marriage (my cousins) got almost nothing.  My uncle's second marriage had been brief, and the second wife had been married before and was independently well-off.  Yet, "Why should I give (my late husband's son) anything?" asked the newly-widowed wife number 2, without irony.  EB, you have given all of this much careful thought and have been quite selfless in trying to salvage everyone else's feelings; I applaud you.


----------



## etoupebirkin

To me, it's just not worth the angst or the bad Karma that it creates. Your point about the second wife is well taken. I definitely need to put it in a will that my children get the stuff, not a second wife.

I bought myself a Jean Mahie emerald cut diamond ring after it became clear that my Dad, for whatever reason, did not give me Mom's e-ring after she passed. If I got my Mom's ring (an Emerald cut), I would have had it re-set to something similar to what I have now.

Regarding the pearls, my jewelry box is rife with them--better quality and more interesting designs from Assael, Belpearl, Verdura, among others. That's why I didn't choose pearls from my DMIL in the first place.

Here's a picture of the Mahie ring. It's one of my favorites. It's very rare because it's one of the few pieces set with platinum. Mahie almost set herself on fire working with platinum, so she stopping working with the metal.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, I never tire of seeing this gorgeous ring!  Wear it in the best of health!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I went through the same struggles with siblings when my mom died.  I was the executor of her estate, and it was such a mess.  It's ridiculous what people will squabble about.


----------



## Mindi B

I am feeling happy to be back.  Just my opinion, but DH didn't do all that well while I was away.  Emotionally.  I think solitude isn't good for him; he gets too deeply into his own head, IYKWIM.  And of course it is lifting my spirits to be back with the dawgz.  They are increasingly becoming pals, which is AWESOME!  They play a lot (vigorous rounds of bitey-face) and are more and more willing to hang out together and snuggle.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> I am feeling happy to be back.  Just my opinion, but DH didn't do all that well while I was away.  Emotionally.  I think solitude isn't good for him; he gets too deeply into his own head, IYKWIM.  And of course it is lifting my spirits to be back with the dawgz.  They are increasingly becoming pals, which is AWESOME!  They play a lot (vigorous rounds of bitey-face) and are more and more willing to hang out together and snuggle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Mz Mable is one very special little minx....and she brings out the best in Hen Hen, he looks downright dapper in the bright light by the window. Welcome Home.
> 
> My step children told me that without our marriage their Dad would have lived a life of Hungry Man dinners eaten off a tray table in front of the TV watching the History Channel.  Instead he was vital and active (and cooked) and we lived a full life (some years extended trips to Europe in both spring and fall) and in their opinion lived at least a dozen years longer than he would have on his own. Interestingly, his cardiologist told me the same thing during the course of our too short 14 years together. You are right IYKWIM


----------



## Mindi B

css, that brings tears to my eyes.  I hope that knowledge brings you comfort--and a quiet sense of pride.  To have improved someone's life just by being in it?--that's such an enormous gift for both parties.


----------



## pursecrzy

Aw they’re adorable Mindi! 

I’m so thankful as an executor that I don’t have any beneficiaries other than me. I can do things at my own pace, get rid of whatever I want etc.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I hate December.  That is all.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Cavalier Girl said:


> I hate December.  That is all.



aww I love December (its my birth month and I love the holidays!) But, I do hate it at the same time because of finals week haha! May I ask why you hate it?


----------



## Mindi B

I'm so sorry, CG.  This month shall pass.  Turn your calendar to the wall and hang with us.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Yoshi1296 said:


> aww I love December (its my birth month and I love the holidays!) But, I do hate it at the same time because of finals week haha! May I ask why you hate it?



Yoshi, I've never "loved" the leadup to Christmas, but used to really enjoy the day.  Good luck with your finals!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi..........


----------



## lulilu

CG, I am with you


----------



## Yoshi1296

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yoshi, I've never "loved" the leadup to Christmas, but used to really enjoy the day.  Good luck with your finals!



Sorry to hear that. I understand, the leadup to Christmas is stressful for many people. Hopefully it won't always remain that way for you. 
and thank you!! I really need all the luck I can get.


----------



## gracekelly

etoupebirkin said:


> I've also been going through my stuff and deciding what to do with items that have emotional baggage. Amongst the items are strands of pearls from my DM and DMIL.
> With my Mom's pearls, since I got married, my relationship with her became more and more estranged. I do not remember when/how I received the strand,  but when I look at them, they bring me no joy.
> 
> I thought about having Verdura re-string them with some of their fabulous beads, and they said they would do it, unbranded. But my NM SA said the pearls were not worth the investment.
> I thought about pawning it, and donating the $ to charity.
> But then I came up with a better idea and to give it to my niece. My SIL complained that she never received any of my Mom's jewelry. (Note: my mother always loathed her.) At the time, I sent her some items. I figured at least it will stay in the family. I texted my brother and SIL. She texted back that Sammy would love to have pearls _from_ _Grandma_. I decided not to take offense. I'll just put in a note to Sammy that I hope she loves the pearls and hopes she will think of Grandma and me when she wears them.
> This brother recently went through my Dad's safety deposit box and got her engagement ring and wedding band. I told my brother I had no interest in either. If my Mom/Dad wanted me to have it, I would have received it after she passed.
> My MIL's pearls are a more nettlesome problem. I received them as they were the only items left when my MIL distributed her jewelry while she was alive. Originally, I was given first dibs on the jewelry and picked out a lovely art deco diamond brooch. Two years later I was asked to return said brooch as my SIL wanted it and made a huge fuss about it for the entire two years. I was completely unaware of the situation. I gift wrapped the diamond brooch and promptly returned it. These pearls were the only thing that was left and there was no graceful way of saying no -- and they are not to my taste. Every time I look at them, I cringe inwardly. I can't give them to my other niece without it getting back to my MIL or the SIL who made the big fuss over the diamond brooch. I'll probably pawn this and give the $$ to charity.
> 
> By the way, I have plenty of strands of pearls and other jewelry that I have purchased in my life that more than make up for this. One thing I hope that when I pass or give my stuff away, my kids won't get into arguments or have resentments because of it.


Why can't you just say that you have enough pearls and you would like to pass them to the next generation?  I would rather do that and take the heat than pawn them.   

I had to physically take my mom's jewelry from  her when she was still alive.  She wasn't happy about it, but when her friend had all of hers stolen by an aide, she understood things much better.  Very sad to have to do that, but it was the right move and my family thought so as well.  

BTW, I think what your SIL did about the brooch was pretty tacky.   My older SIL could have done that to me about my grandmother's diamond ring as my mother had spoken for years of giving it to her, but ultimately never did.  I did ask my SIL if she wanted it, and her reply was that as the only daughter, I should have it., and my brother said the same.


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> I hate December.  That is all.


CG - I understand,  it’s a rough one!


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> To me, it's just not worth the angst or the bad Karma that it creates. Your point about the second wife is well taken. I definitely need to put it in a will that my children get the stuff, not a second wife.
> 
> I bought myself a Jean Mahie emerald cut diamond ring after it became clear that my Dad, for whatever reason, did not give me Mom's e-ring after she passed. If I got my Mom's ring (an Emerald cut), I would have had it re-set to something similar to what I have now.
> 
> Regarding the pearls, my jewelry box is rife with them--better quality and more interesting designs from Assael, Belpearl, Verdura, among others. That's why I didn't choose pearls from my DMIL in the first place.
> 
> Here's a picture of the Mahie ring. It's one of my favorites. It's very rare because it's one of the few pieces set with platinum. Mahie almost set herself on fire working with platinum, so she stopping working with the metal.
> View attachment 3905092


Such a beautiful ring.  I’ve heard so many stories like your’s EB.  Just sad.  Life shouldn’t be like this at all.  When my mom died my sister made sure she told me what she wanted although she never visited or helped me take care of her.  I gave most of her things away and the few items I kept were mostly sentimental to me.  I didn’t send my sister any of it as it was too hard for me to send her things when she never really cared about Mom.  I’ve never regretted it either. I’m a kind person...not vindictive at all but couldn’t stand seeing my sister with the items my mom truly loved when sis didn’t care about her.


----------



## pursecrzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> I hate December.  That is all.


----------



## pursecrzy

First snowfall with any accumulation today. MissP had a blast in it. 

We’re inside now with the fireplace on.


----------



## Hermezzy

Mindi B said:


> I am feeling happy to be back.  Just my opinion, but DH didn't do all that well while I was away.  Emotionally.  I think solitude isn't good for him; he gets too deeply into his own head, IYKWIM.  And of course it is lifting my spirits to be back with the dawgz.  They are increasingly becoming pals, which is AWESOME!  They play a lot (vigorous rounds of bitey-face) and are more and more willing to hang out together and snuggle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905222


Adorable furbabies!


----------



## etoupebirkin

chaneljewel said:


> Such a beautiful ring.  I’ve heard so many stories like your’s EB.  Just sad.  Life shouldn’t be like this at all.  When my mom died my sister made sure she told me what she wanted although she never visited or helped me take care of her.  I gave most of her things away and the few items I kept were mostly sentimental to me.  I didn’t send my sister any of it as it was too hard for me to send her things when she never really cared about Mom.  I’ve never regretted it either. I’m a kind person...not vindictive at all but couldn’t stand seeing my sister with the items my mom truly loved when sis didn’t care about her.



Chanel, I'm sorry to hear that you went through something similar. I, too kept some things that had sentimental meaning--my grandfather's diamond stick pin and a ring they gave my Mom. 

DH came up with a great idea about what to do with DMIL's pearls. Our niece is graduating high school next year. We will send her the pearls as a graduation present. No one can say boo to that.


----------



## etoupebirkin

gracekelly said:


> Why can't you just say that you have enough pearls and you would like to pass them to the next generation?  I would rather do that and take the heat than pawn them.
> 
> I had to physically take my mom's jewelry from  her when she was still alive.  She wasn't happy about it, but when her friend had all of hers stolen by an aide, she understood things much better.  Very sad to have to do that, but it was the right move and my family thought so as well.
> 
> BTW, I think what your SIL did about the brooch was pretty tacky.   My older SIL could have done that to me about my grandmother's diamond ring as my mother had spoken for years of giving it to her, but ultimately never did.  I did ask my SIL if she wanted it, and her reply was that as the only daughter, I should have it., and my brother said the same.



I'm going to give MIL's pearls from my MIL to my niece for her HS graduation. DH thought of this. 
DH is not happy with my brother for taking the rings. My other brother and I are providing financial support at twice the level as this brother. But this brother is taking care of my paying my Dad's bills and ordering his ongoing supplies from Amazon. So I told DH it was a wash--and again not worth the time or aggravation of pursuing the matter.

But you're right all this stuff leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Cold and windy here, but toasty inside.


----------



## pursecrzy

On my way CG!


----------



## ck21

Peeps!  I'm back...I mean, really back.  The new job is good and I'm so much more "me".  Still lots to learn, but getting away from the toxic atmosphere is good, good, good.  Not that the old job was all bad--it wasn't.  Just the mind games and out right nastiness overshadowed the good stuff.

My students are taking their finals, just an hour to go until I'm freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!

Love to all.


----------



## ck21

On my way to sit in front of that fire, CG.  Looks dreamy!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

pursecrzy said:


> On my way CG!





ck21 said:


> On my way to sit in front of that fire, CG.  Looks dreamy!



Woohoo!  Good thing I just had groceries delivered!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Ck, I can't tell you how happy I am for you!  You deserve this!


----------



## Mindi B

Me, too, ck!  Thinking EXACTLY what CG said.  (Happy for your new employer, too.  They got the best!)
CG, I'm coming over too (a little late, but I'll bring mulled wine)!


----------



## etoupebirkin

CK, I am so glad your new job is working out well. 
CG, that fire looks nice and toasty!!!

It was in the low 20s yesterday, so I broke out my fur coat!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, it is, EB!  This one is in my library and will run you out of the room in short order if not turned down.  It's my go to place when the power goes out in the winter.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

To EB and others.........Happy Chanukah!


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> Peeps!  I'm back...I mean, really back.  The new job is good and I'm so much more "me".  Still lots to learn, but getting away from the toxic atmosphere is good, good, good.  Not that the old job was all bad--it wasn't.  Just the mind games and out right nastiness overshadowed the good stuff.
> 
> My students are taking their finals, just an hour to go until I'm freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!
> 
> Love to all.


ck- you at 100%, all back is a celebration! You handle things with such class, the old company's loss, as well as a loss for those people from before who missed the Target in letting you go.  That it has all worked out and you are happy is the best outcome.  Sounds like you can enjoy the holidays, what's at the top of Hot Car's wishlist this year, if you can share?


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh, it is, EB!  This one is in my library and will run you out of the room in short order if not turned down.  It's my go to place when the power goes out in the winter.


CG- assume it comes furnished with dogs??? It looks soooooo inviting!


----------



## lulilu

Great to see you CK!  And how great is it that you are "back" right in time for the holidays.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

csshopper said:


> CG- assume it comes furnished with dogs??? It looks soooooo inviting!



Of course, CSS!  A room without a dog or 4 is like the queen without her jewels.


----------



## Mindi B

Mabel feels that comparing her to a jewel is a perfectly apt simile.  She said so.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, I was thinking about Mabel, Hen-Hen and all the chat pets!


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> Of course, CSS!  A room without a dog or 4 is like the queen without her jewels.


CG- Ms Cocoa salutes your wisdom. And when DD's 3 girls visit we have a "surfeit of Schnauzers". ( It's been a long time since I had an excuse to "surfeit." ) LOL

       This is the first time in 51 years that I have lived in a home without at least one fireplace. I do miss the emotional warmth of the fire and the crackling flames so your beautiful picture just sucked me right in.


----------



## chaneljewel

Happy for you, ck.  A fresh start for the new year.    Yea!
Your fireplace looks so pretty and warm, CG.  Nothing like a fireplace in the cold winter!   My furry girls seem to congregate around ours and won’t leave.


----------



## pursecrzy

Is everyone busy with Christmas and other holiday preparation?

I received a fresh evergreen wreath as a gift and was delighted. It looks and smells amazing 

CK- congrats on the new job.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Pursey, send some of that wound fresh evergreen smell here!  Or, a picture???


----------



## pursecrzy




----------



## pursecrzy

MissP warming herself in front of the fireplace last night


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thought you's ladies will appreciate this little cutie pie. 25 cm Vert Vertigo Kelly w/GHW.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> I am grateful that they weather here in NY is still nice....mid-50s today. Although when DS2 goes to school it can be 30 degrees and he refuses to wear both long sleeves and pants (I get to choose one)....plus no coat. I make him keep one at school.
> 
> I'll bet they make an Amazon insta-order button for kitties! DS2 is eagerly awaiting his goldfish button. What a fabulous marketing tool...a $4 button that instantly orders something for you, Alexa has been great for basic information and morning alarms, but I wish I could get it to play the music that's already on my phone.
> 
> Someone please help me out....Everyone seems to loooove this device except for me. DSs have discovered that this 50-cent item (which they keep ordering from Amazon!) is the world's best mom-torture device. Am I the only one who hates this thing???
> 
> View attachment 3899700


What is this?


----------



## eagle1002us

csshopper said:


> ob- I laughed out loud, meow. If Alexa overhears an argument, who does she respond to?  Just wondering how this all works......  obviously, I'm not a techie.   I do have Amazon Prime and love it, but Alexa doesn't live with Cocoa and me yet.


What's the advantage or rather, biggest advantages to Amazon Prime?  Been thinking it might be useful.


----------



## eagle1002us

Hermezzy said:


> Hi there dear- thank you for your kind words. Visiting H stores has almost become sort of an obsession for me.  If I'm in an area that has one I do everything I can to visit. There are some important ones I've not been to that I would love to visit someday (Miami, Houston, Ginza).
> 
> It is cliched, but my favorite one of all is the Faubourg St. Honore flagship.  To me, it really isn't a boutique- it is more like a small department store, full of surprises, beautiful decorative elements, and twists and turns.  Another favorite is the Denver store- though a smaller store in square footage, the people who work there are such a delight (it is my "home" H store, even though I don't live in Denver), so kind, so friendly, that it makes the experience there always positive.  The H boutique in the Cuffs store in Chagrin Falls, OH, is utterly charming, as the store is a historic mansion/house that has been turned into a retail environment that sells everything from fashion to wine and cigars.  It is a special and unique.  Highland Park in Dallas is another interesting boutique, from a design perspective, that I find appealing.
> 
> Notably, I have found some larger stores less than what one might expect, purely from a design perspective.  Beverly Hills and the Madison Ave. flagship in NYC are two stores that I find impressive, but not necessarily beautiful.  I felt the BevHills store, pre-renovation, was more "beautiful" than it is now- warmer, and full of character.  Madison Ave. I find to be a bit cold as well.  The service I've received in both those stores has been good, but (call me a traditionalist in this one context) they lack certain heritage elements that I associate with Hermes.
> 
> Of course, decor is a very subjective concept.   I still enjoy visiting any H store that I can.  When I think of an H boutique interior, however, I desire a magical environment that augments, enhances, and reflects the singular beauty of the merchandise (not just serves to display said merchandise).  In this regard I think of Leila Menchari's gorgeous displays at the FSH store.  Hermes is the apex predator of the retail environment.  When I enter a boutique I want to sense the codes, history, legacy, and values of the company.
> 
> There are some retail environments that do this very well.  Many Ralph Lauren boutiques do this.  I find Dior boutiques, esp. the ones on the Avenue Montaigne in Paris, to be stunningly gorgeous.   Though very different in focus, Saint Laurent boutiques are very effective in their purpose (Hedi Slimane was a big influence in this regard).  Goyard boutiques also do this well.
> 
> This is probably more information than what was requested, but retail environments are somewhat of an escape/museum substitute for me.  I suppose we are all looking for modern-day elements of environmental fantasy.  I would unequivocably count myself as part of that crowd and love retail spaces that feed that creative need.


You're absolutely right, the store has to have an atmosphere that conveys much more than just selling a piece of apparel.   Because that can be done on-line.  So why should we go into a boutique if it's not going to "rock our world" in some way?


----------



## leuleu

etoupebirkin said:


> Thought you's ladies will appreciate this little cutie pie. 25 cm Vert Vertigo Kelly w/GHW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909266


It's a pure beauty ! Congrats.


----------



## csshopper

pursecrzy said:


> View attachment 3909189
> 
> 
> MissP warming herself in front of the fireplace last night


Purse- she rates 10+ in the "want to snuggle with" category. Irresistible!!


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> Thought you's ladies will appreciate this little cutie pie. 25 cm Vert Vertigo Kelly w/GHW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909266


eb- even the "babies" in the H family are stunners. She must be a beautiful accent among  the family of  "adults"  in your Cave!


----------



## pursecrzy

csshopper said:


> Purse- she rates 10+ in the "want to snuggle with" category. Irresistible!!



CSS, she has her full coat now and has her teddy bear look happening. Too cute.


----------



## Mindi B

How long did it take Miss P to develop her adult coat, pursey?  Mabs is getting fuzzier and fuzzier. . . I am wondering how far this is gonna go.  I am afraided.
Also, has anyone ever heard of "snow nose" or "winter nose"?  Apparently some dogs' noses turn pink in the winter, which Mabel's has definitely done--from a dark chocolate brown to a definite, uniform dark pink!
Weird doggo.


----------



## etoupebirkin

csshopper said:


> eb- even the "babies" in the H family are stunners. She must be a beautiful accent among  the family of  "adults"  in your Cave!


Vert Vertigo is a really interesting color. It's a cross of Bamboo and Malachite, taking the best properties of both colors.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> How long did it take Miss P to develop her adult coat, pursey?  Mabs is getting fuzzier and fuzzier. . . I am wondering how far this is gonna go.  I am afraided.
> Also, has anyone ever heard of "snow nose" or "winter nose"?  Apparently some dogs' noses turn pink in the winter, which Mabel's has definitely done--from a dark chocolate brown to a definite, uniform dark pink!
> Weird doggo.



I’m not sure Mindi. She was over a year old when we got her. Hard to believe it’s been a year already she she joined us!


----------



## ouija board

eagle1002us said:


> What's the advantage or rather, biggest advantages to Amazon Prime?  Been thinking it might be useful.



The biggest draw is the free 2 day shipping (and occasionally free 1 day shipping). So you could order something like toothpaste at the moment you think of it, and it doesn’t cost you an arm and a leg to get it quickly. Unfortunately, not all of my prime packages arrived in the promised two day period, but for the most part, it’s quicker than running to the grocery store or Target. I’ve also found that some items are cheaper for prime members. DH had the prime account, but I don’t, so the price difference is obvious. 

Speaking of Amazon, we have jumped on the Amazon convenience bandwagon, lock stock and barrel.  We got Fire Sticks for all of our TVs, and whew, the internet connection for Netflix is lightning fast compared to the cable box. We will be cutting the cord after football season is over.


----------



## ouija board

I’m loving all the fireplace and snuggly animal photos. It’s cold and rainy, and DD and U spent an hour outside helping with a petting zoo, so the fireplace photos are especially tempting!

Ck, so SO glad that you’ve found a job where you are happy!


----------



## Mindi B

DH is on a diet.  DH is crabby.  Just in time for Christmas.
Ho Ho No.


----------



## pursecrzy

Why can’t he wait a week?


----------



## etoupebirkin

My DH got the riot act read to him by our doctor. He needs to lose weight too. Fun times coming in January chez eb.

The renovation is going well. I'm hoping the first part will be done by next Friday. I will take pictures. So far it's really pretty.


----------



## Mindi B

pursey, because he is INSANELY STUBBORN.  And annoying.


----------



## csshopper

eagle1002us said:


> What's the advantage or rather, biggest advantages to Amazon Prime?  Been thinking it might be useful.


eagle-the savings with Free Shipping makes the Annual Fee of $99. a bargain. Fastest shipping, most often 2 day delivery, on most products of anywhere I shop on line. Prime Video gives me access to many more programs/movies for streaming than I can get on Netflix. Prime Books offer me an assortment of Free Reading each month in books and magazines. There is a list to choose from, usually select something. 

Often times a product will have options for price and shipping. The Prime option is always the best one.This morning I ordered an item with Prime, received shipping confirmation 2 hours later!


----------



## pursecrzy

EB, what are you renovating?

I’m trying to psych myself up to start the next round of renos.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Pursey, your wreath is beautiful, but it pales in comparison to Miss P!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Love the color, EB!


----------



## mistikat

Well, I'm happy to say that after many frustrating rescue dog encounters, including the last one where we filled out a ten page application, provided four references, had several telephone interviews and a home inspection (and no further word after that) where we were told we might or might not get the dog of our choosing, that we are about to welcome a wonderful new addition. A few months back I had approached a breeder (same breed as the dog we lost in May) to ask if she might have any adult dogs ready for retirement/rehoming. She didn't at that point but popped up on Friday to ask if we were still interested. Were we! So we will be welcoming our new pup (well, he will be three, but still!) just before the New Year. And we couldn't be more excited!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh Misti, I'm so happy for you!  Can't wait to meet the new Chat pup!


----------



## mistikat

Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh Misti, I'm so happy for you!  Can't wait to meet the new Chat pup!



Thanks, CG! I will post pics when we have him. He looks a lot like the little guy we lost in May; shown in a photo from about three years ago.


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> Thought you's ladies will appreciate this little cutie pie. 25 cm Vert Vertigo Kelly w/GHW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909266



OMG. I LOOOOOVE this.
I keep thinking I'm done but I Really really REALLY NEEEEED a K25 [emoji173]️



eagle1002us said:


> What is this?



A head tickler!



mistikat said:


> Thanks, CG! I will post pics when we have him. He looks a lot like the little guy we lost in May; shown in a photo from about three years ago.
> 
> View attachment 3909552



Aw, what a cutie! [emoji177] What breed?


----------



## mistikat

BBC said:


> Aw, what a cutie! [emoji177] What breed?


Havanese.


----------



## csshopper

mistikat said:


> Well, I'm happy to say that after many frustrating rescue dog encounters, including the last one where we filled out a ten page application, provided four references, had several telephone interviews and a home inspection (and no further word after that) where we were told we might or might not get the dog of our choosing, that we are about to welcome a wonderful new addition. A few months back I had approached a breeder (same breed as the dog we lost in May) to ask if she might have any adult dogs ready for retirement/rehoming. She didn't at that point but popped up on Friday to ask if we were still interested. Were we! So we will be welcoming our new pup (well, he will be three, but still!) just before the New Year. And we couldn't be more excited!


Misti-  so happy for you, good Karma for all your good works has come back at you! What a nice start to 2018. Cocoa barks her welcome, look forward to pictures!


----------



## ouija board

Mistikat, that’s great news!! Can’t wait to see pictures of the new pup.


----------



## werner

Congrats, Misti....so happy that your dreams have come true


----------



## pursecrzy

Misti, this has been a long frustrating search for you. I’m very happy to hear you will get what you originally wanted.


----------



## Mindi B

Terrifik Kanine Karma!  Hurray, misti!!
It shouldn't be so hard to adopt a dog, but maybe this little guy was just meant to be yours.


----------



## Notorious Pink

mistikat said:


> Havanese.



It sounds like you have been through quite a lot trying to adopt again...I agree, good karma for you. [emoji173]️ I hope all goes perfectly for you. 

DH and I would love to adopt again but have had Charlie visit with potential adoptees and while he was ok he did display some dominance behavior, so we will remain a one-dog family for him. 

I think down the road when we do adopt again, I would do one of those situations where they are trying to keep certain dogs together.


----------



## lulilu

Lots of great things going on here! 

Pursey, love the decorations and Ms P. 

Misti, I know what that adoption process is like.  Went through a lot of it before we got Lil, Phil and Emmy -- all of whom were relatively easy to adopt. 

BBC, Lil and Phil are bonded siblings and it was a great decision to adopt them together -- they are great playmates (Emmy is a bit big for serious playtime but she and Phil do go at it a bit while Lil "cheers (barks)" from the sidelines.)  I highly recommend it.  And the pairs are sometimes hard to rehome.  Emmy doesn't really like other dogs either, but she is fine with the little ones.  They were only 6 months old when we got them, so that may be part of her acceptance.  She is definitely in charge.

Yikes to the dieting/hangry DHs.  And best wishes.  No one wants to hear that type of news from a doc.

We are in full Christmas mode around here, with the GDs helping DD bake cookies, see Santa, etc.  I am looking forward to the DSs coming home.  We have our traditional girls' high tea planned for Christmas Eve.  Our Four Seasons is closed while they are building a new hotel, so we have had to find a new place but it is almost as lovely.


----------



## mistikat

Thanks for all the kind wishes. We had approached two different rescues about taking a pair but it didn't pan out for various reasons. Well, mostly because they never responded and as I followed up, the dogs were already gone. (That was par for the course with the rescues. Either that or we would get very nasty responses along the lines of "don't contact us, we will contact you should you be lucky enough to be selected." Not kidding. We had always wanted another Havanese but with our work schedules, we couldn't be home enough to train and accommodate a puppy. So we are really thrilled.

Good luck to all whose DHs are entering the holiday season avoiding food. I agree January might be a better time to start a diet!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, who's going to cook for you while DH diets????


----------



## Mindi B

CG, he's a good guy.  Though I've told him I'll eat what he eats, at the moment he is cooking two slightly different meals for us. We'll see if this continues... It certainly wouldn't hurt me to try a diet!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, we already know he's a good guy!  He landed you didn't he?


----------



## Notorious Pink

mistikat said:


> Thanks for all the kind wishes. We had approached two different rescues about taking a pair but it didn't pan out for various reasons. Well, mostly because they never responded and as I followed up, the dogs were already gone. (That was par for the course with the rescues. Either that or we would get very nasty responses along the lines of "don't contact us, we will contact you should you be lucky enough to be selected." Not kidding. We had always wanted another Havanese but with our work schedules, we couldn't be home enough to train and accommodate a puppy. So we are really thrilled.
> 
> Good luck to all whose DHs are entering the holiday season avoiding food. I agree January might be a better time to start a diet!



I'm really sorry that it was so hard for you to adopt!!! Even pairs??!? It should not be that difficult....so sorry.

I am lucky we live near North Shore Animal League. They do a background check and call references, but they do it while you wait. Each dog has a card with basic info, age recommendations for kids in the house (all ages, 6+, 12+, adults only) etc. And then if you have a dog they have a meeting place where your dog can visit any potential adoptees so you and the staff can see if they get along. I would definitely adopt from there again.


----------



## Mindi B

Cavalier Girl said:


> Mindi, we already know he's a good guy!  He landed you didn't he?



All jokey self-derogation aside, CG, I believe that both DH and I were fortunate.  Neither of us is exactly mainstream, so finding someone who appreciates us (sometimes because of, sometimes in spite of our eccentricities) was a stroke of luck.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, you just described my relationship with M perfectly.  I can't tell you how happy it makes me that you and Mr. Mindi share the same kind of bond.


----------



## Mindi B

CG, here's to all the oddball pairings that just. . . work.


----------



## eagle1002us

csshopper said:


> eagle-the savings with Free Shipping makes the Annual Fee of $99. a bargain. Fastest shipping, most often 2 day delivery, on most products of anywhere I shop on line. Prime Video gives me access to many more programs/movies for streaming than I can get on Netflix. Prime Books offer me an assortment of Free Reading each month in books and magazines. There is a list to choose from, usually select something.
> 
> Often times a product will have options for price and shipping. The Prime option is always the best one.This morning I ordered an item with Prime, received shipping confirmation 2 hours later!


Thank you muchly, *@csshopper*.  That is a good deal for $99.  When you say buying anything on-line, you mean that, say I bought some tights, would there be a pop-up shipping option from Amazon during the sales transaction?


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Thought you's ladies will appreciate this little cutie pie. 25 cm Vert Vertigo Kelly w/GHW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909266


So it's all good with you and H?   And with your job, too?  Sounds like it.  I really couldn't believe that you were contemplating straying away from H (or that the thought crossed your mind that maybe H was doing the reverse).   How much better customer are they looking for?   I know you flirted with some other bag makers this year but they're not H.   Not the same thing.  Not At All.


----------



## eagle1002us

csshopper said:


> eagle-the savings with Free Shipping makes the Annual Fee of $99. a bargain. Fastest shipping, most often 2 day delivery, on most products of anywhere I shop on line. Prime Video gives me access to many more programs/movies for streaming than I can get on Netflix. Prime Books offer me an assortment of Free Reading each month in books and magazines. There is a list to choose from, usually select something.
> 
> Often times a product will have options for price and shipping. The Prime option is always the best one.This morning I ordered an item with Prime, received shipping confirmation 2 hours later!


Thanks for this thorough reply.  It certainly seems worth a try.


----------



## eagle1002us

mistikat said:


> Havanese.


Havanese are totally adorable.  Everytime I see someone walking a really cute little dog, whether it's in our building or I'm hollaring out of the car, "What kind of dog is that?" it's Havanese.


----------



## chaneljewel

A beautiful green, eb.  
Yikes!  Not a great time of year to diet but it’s a start that some will wish for later.


----------



## chaneljewel

So happy for your family and new ‘pup’, mistikat.  A special Christmas present for all of you.


----------



## csshopper

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you muchly, *@csshopper*.  That is a good deal for $99.  When you say buying anything on-line, you mean that, say I bought some tights, would there be a pop-up shipping option from Amazon during the sales transaction?


eagle- LOL, yes, I have a diverse order history with Amazon Prime. I checked my  2017 Account Summary and have placed 57 orders so far. Will not go into all of it, but these are some random items in addition to the Books, Kindle, and Video I routinely purchase. All shipped free.. Here goes:

    A leather ottoman weighing 25# was shipped free to my front door. Compared to the cost of a recent pkg of less than half that weight shipped from CA to Az via UPS that cost $49.53. 
     A Hoover vacuum cleaner.
     Cocoa's favorite brand of dog toys no longer available at local stores,  I buy multiples on Amazon.
     Cipriani Pappardelle not available near me. It's a staple in my cupboard. I just hit the "buy again" tab on my Order summary when needed. 
      Specific collectible Hot Wheels toy truck for a special young man. 
      Multiple LOGO tee shirts for family members with sports team interests.
      Home Security devices like sliding window locks recommended by local PD.
      Ahava Bath Salts
      Collapsible back scratchers
      Minor's brand Chicken and Beef Base for cooking, recommendations from the Chef @ New Orleans School of Cooking during class there last Spring.
       Collapsible Garden Hose and multiple setting Nozzle
       Different kind of "hose" - silky sheer knee highs 
       Vermont's Original Bag Balm
       3M High Performance Microfiber Electronics Cloths 
Generally. I use Amazon for convenience to save me time, money,  and driving around making multiple stops to find/buy a single type product. The Prime option for free shipping and quick delivery is a godsend. So far, when I have had to do a return (color of the item IRL was different hue than it had appeared on my monitor and I didn't like it), it  was easy and the refund was prompt. 

Yes, search the type of tights you want and see what is available.


----------



## chaneljewel

csshopper said:


> eagle- LOL, yes, I have a diverse order history with Amazon Prime. I checked my  2017 Account Summary and have placed 57 orders so far. Will not go into all of it, but these are some random items in addition to the Books, Kindle, and Video I routinely purchase. All shipped free.. Here goes:
> 
> A leather ottoman weighing 25# was shipped free to my front door. Compared to the cost of a recent pkg of less than half that weight shipped from CA to Az via UPS that cost $49.53.
> A Hoover vacuum cleaner.
> Cocoa's favorite brand of dog toys no longer available at local stores,  I buy multiples on Amazon.
> Cipriani Pappardelle not available near me. It's a staple in my cupboard. I just hit the "buy again" tab on my Order summary when needed.
> Specific collectible Hot Wheels toy truck for a special young man.
> Multiple LOGO tee shirts for family members with sports team interests.
> Home Security devices like sliding window locks recommended by local PD.
> Ahava Bath Salts
> Collapsible back scratchers
> Minor's brand Chicken and Beef Base for cooking, recommendations from the Chef @ New Orleans School of Cooking during class there last Spring.
> Collapsible Garden Hose and multiple setting Nozzle
> Different kind of "hose" - silky sheer knee highs
> Vermont's Original Bag Balm
> 3M High Performance Microfiber Electronics Cloths
> Generally. I use Amazon for convenience to save me time, money,  and driving around making multiple stops to find/buy a single type product. The Prime option for free shipping and quick delivery is a godsend. So far, when I have had to do a return (color of the item IRL was different hue than it had appeared on my monitor and I didn't like it), it  was easy and the refund was prompt.
> 
> Yes, search the type of tights you want and see what is available.


I always go to Amazon first and order regularly too.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Me too, Chanel!  I order all the bulky items I'd normally get at the grocery from Amazon Prime or Amazon Now.  Love it!  And, don't even get me started on my love affair with Alexa.


----------



## csshopper

Chanel and CG- I have to be careful, that "1-Click" button could get me in trouble without impulse control in deciding what I really need.

I am afraid of Alex, although she could be a good excuse is someone came along and heard me talking to myself. 

CG- how do you use her? I have been thinking about it..................


----------



## dharma

mistikat said:


> Thanks for all the kind wishes. We had approached two different rescues about taking a pair but it didn't pan out for various reasons. Well, mostly because they never responded and as I followed up, the dogs were already gone. (That was par for the course with the rescues. Either that or we would get very nasty responses along the lines of "don't contact us, we will contact you should you be lucky enough to be selected." Not kidding. We had always wanted another Havanese but with our work schedules, we couldn't be home enough to train and accommodate a puppy. So we are really thrilled.
> 
> Good luck to all whose DHs are entering the holiday season avoiding food. I agree January might be a better time to start a diet!


Congrats, Misti!! Love this kind of news!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

CSS, you can order from Amazon using Alexa and she'll alert you when your order has been delivered.  She can make your grocery list, make calls, play music, tell you the time or weather, give you a news update, tell you a joke, answer all manner of questions, spell a word, wake you up, be used as a timer, and on and on, and on!  I love mine.  There are also lots of add-ons for turning lights on and off, controlling your thermostat, etc.  I have three.....one in the library (where I spend most of my time), the kitchen, and upstairs.  She's totally won me over.


----------



## lulilu

We have Alexa in several rooms as well.  Addicting.  And Prime delivers stuff every day here.  My mail person hates when it's dog food day lol.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Luli, do you have Prime Now available to you?  That's how I have dog food delivered.  No big box to contend with breaking down, and it's delivered in 2 hours.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I have to share this. i know you will appreciate it. We had Secret Santa day at my office today. My Secret Santa made me these incredible home made cookies. They were absolutely delectable. I had three cookies. I had to restrain myself from eating more. I was completely blown away by the thought and effort into these cookies.

I think you'll agree. This is a remarkable and pretty special effort.


----------



## Yoshi1296

etoupebirkin said:


> I have to share this. i know you will appreciate it. We had Secret Santa day at my office today. My Secret Santa made me these incredible home made cookies. They were absolutely delectable. I had three cookies. I had to restrain myself from eating more. I was completely blown away by the thought and effort into these cookies.
> 
> I think you'll agree. This is a remarkable and pretty special effort.
> 
> View attachment 3911668



OMG they totally nailed it!! Such an awesome idea!!


----------



## pursecrzy

EB, those are amazing looking cookies! Someone put a lot of thought and effort into them


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> I have to share this. i know you will appreciate it. We had Secret Santa day at my office today. My Secret Santa made me these incredible home made cookies. They were absolutely delectable. I had three cookies. I had to restrain myself from eating more. I was completely blown away by the thought and effort into these cookies.
> 
> I think you'll agree. This is a remarkable and pretty special effort.
> 
> View attachment 3911668


I think there is respect and admiration and liking you in this gift, really special with all the effort. Blue Saphir???????


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> CSS, you can order from Amazon using Alexa and she'll alert you when your order has been delivered.  She can make your grocery list, make calls, play music, tell you the time or weather, give you a news update, tell you a joke, answer all manner of questions, spell a word, wake you up, be used as a timer, and on and on, and on!  I love mine.  There are also lots of add-ons for turning lights on and off, controlling your thermostat, etc.  I have three.....one in the library (where I spend most of my time), the kitchen, and upstairs.  She's totally won me over.


So all three are networked or do you use each one for different things? Probably a dumb question when you know how to use her, but I am clueless right now. Need to do some reading tomorrow. As I used to repeatedly tell my children, "look it up."  Thanks for so much good information to get me started.


----------



## Mindi B

I want Alexa!  But my paranoid DH sez, "But she's listening to you ALL THE TIME."  Apparently he fears our plot to take over the world will be leaked prematurely.  Can Alexa be forced to sign an NDA?


----------



## pursecrzy

We’ve got Google Home with some integrated lights. My issue with it is after a power outage, the lights come on and stay on until you turn them off.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, if Alexa wants to listen to me talk to my dogs, it's fine with me.  But then, we have no plans for world domination.  I'm perfectly fine if you and DH do, though.  As a matter of fact, I look forward to it!


----------



## ouija board

As much as I have gotten into the whole Amazon culture, I kind of draw the line at getting Alexa. I fear that I’ll become like the people in Wall-E [emoji1] Plus, when it comes to voice recognition systems, I never seem to have much luck. My car ignores me, and I routinely have shouting matches with Siri. So far, the voice button on my Fire Stick remote seems to be going down the same path as Siri. Obviously, the common denominator is me, so that’s probably where the problem lies [emoji38] And as I said in an earlier post, the moment Alexa begins to understand “order more tuna” in Meow, I’m hosed. I do, however, like the idea of having access to my thermostat and lights when I’m not at home, so I’m sure eventually I’ll give in to either Alexa or the Apple Home version.


----------



## pursecrzy

ouija board said:


> As much as I have gotten into the whole Amazon culture, I kind of draw the line at getting Alexa. I fear that I’ll become like the people in Wall-E [emoji1] Plus, when it comes to voice recognition systems, I never seem to have much luck. My car ignores me, and I routinely have shouting matches with Siri. So far, the voice button on my Fire Stick remote seems to be going down the same path as Siri. Obviously, the common denominator is me, so that’s probably where the problem lies [emoji38] And as I said in an earlier post, the moment Alexa begins to understand “order more tuna” in Meow, I’m hosed. I do, however, like the idea of having access to my thermostat and lights when I’m not at home, so I’m sure eventually I’ll give in to either Alexa or the Apple Home version.



My concern about remotely controlling the thermostat is if you get hacked, someone could potentially turn your heat off in the winter and your pipes could freeze.


----------



## Mindi B

Mabel had a bath today.  Photo on top is immediately post-bath: Note the HILARIOUS STANDY-UPPY FUZZ!
Bottom photo is just a general beauty shot.


----------



## eagle1002us

pursecrzy said:


> My concern about remotely controlling the thermostat is if you get hacked, someone could potentially turn your heat off in the winter and your pipes could freeze.


Excellent point.  Pipes froze repeatedly for a relative of mine in Buffalo when her unit was unoccupied.  Had to keep the water running which was a PITA.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

[QUOTE="Mindi B, post: 31905265, member: 39362"]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3912221
View attachment 3912222


Mabel had a bath today.  Photo on top is immediately post-bath: Note the HILARIOUS STANDY-UPPY FUZZ!
Bottom photo is just a general beauty shot. [/QUOTE]
Too adorable for words


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, if Mabel goes missing, don't look at my house for her.  She won't be here.  Nope, I'd never steal that precious, and ridiculously cute pupster.  No, not me!  Psst, just between me and you, I'm guessing it would be Misti.  Yeah, that's the ticket.  Remember, she hasn't gotten her new pup, yet.  If I were you, I'd look north!


----------



## Mindi B

Understood, CG.  Can't trust that mistikat as far as I can throw her!  Total Kanine Kleptomaniac!
Mabs is getting rather spoiled.  I know that rules and limits are important for her health and happiness as well as mine, but it is reeeeeally hard to be stern with that fuzzy little face looking at me.  And she is just such a happy, silly, snuggly little thing.  Sigh.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Between all the cute pupsters here and my gym. I know it’s likely that I will break down and get a dog. It’s only a matter of time.


----------



## Notorious Pink

ouija board said:


> As much as I have gotten into the whole Amazon culture, I kind of draw the line at getting Alexa. I fear that I’ll become like the people in Wall-E [emoji1] Plus, when it comes to voice recognition systems, I never seem to have much luck. My car ignores me, and I routinely have shouting matches with Siri. So far, the voice button on my Fire Stick remote seems to be going down the same path as Siri. Obviously, the common denominator is me, so that’s probably where the problem lies [emoji38] And as I said in an earlier post, the moment Alexa begins to understand “order more tuna” in Meow, I’m hosed. I do, however, like the idea of having access to my thermostat and lights when I’m not at home, so I’m sure eventually I’ll give in to either Alexa or the Apple Home version.



I have a theory about voice recognition, and it actually relates to dogs.

I read a few books about dog training and the thing is, that when training they respond well to a deep voice....that is, like a man's voice. I have a feeling most voice recognition is similar - trained for men's voices. [emoji34][emoji34][emoji34] Siri can kiss my a**. Alexa is definitely a feminist in that regard. [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360] no problems recognizing me. And she only listens when/if I call her first - which is usually only to get the weather or set an alarm.

My family does order from Amazon quite a bit, but not me. I prefer in-store shopping. DS2 is the worst. He is 11 and has Prime!!! How??? Also he has a fake name everything gets sent to and it's a riot. I should see what he has ordered this year...

Hahaha some of these were gifts. Since September -

Funny mug for me.
Completely inappropriate mug for his brother
A really cool knife [emoji51] for his brother
Pocket knife for his dad.
Pack of tennis balls and dog bed for Charlie [emoji177]
Fuzzy socks for me
Automatic ordering Cheez-It and Goldfish buttons
Two head ticklers
Phone charging cable
Electronic neck massaging shiatsu pillow (???)
Channukah wrapping paper
Hair dryer (it's SO good, I steal it all the time!)
Milk flavoring straws
Realemon lemon juice


----------



## werner

A few months ago, I signed up for AmazonFresh ...what a time saver. I have a weekly list that gets delivered and the Whole Foods fresh seafood to my door - either cooked or raw - is great. On another note, I've had a month using Instapot and don't understand how I lived without it!


----------



## etoupebirkin

The idea of not going to the grocery store is very appealing. I might have to look into AmazonFresh. But I love going to Trader Joe’s.


----------



## alismarr

What the well dressed horse is wearing this festive season.......


----------



## alismarr

Pictured at our local country store.
Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## ouija board

alismarr said:


> What the well dressed horse is wearing this festive season.......
> 
> 
> View attachment 3912732



I love the sparkly bell boots!!


----------



## ouija board

BBC, you are absolutely right! My car system recognizes DH’s voice immediately. I always thought it was because he did the initial set up. With me, the voice has actually said, “I don’t understand you” and turned off. I guess it’s just prepping me for DD’s teenage years.  Lol at the automatic orders for Goldfish and Cheezits. Those would be on my auto order, too.

Mindi, Mabel is too cute!


----------



## alismarr

ouija board said:


> I love the sparkly bell boots!!


Yes, they were my favourite too!  ( They are called overreach boots in the U.K and I have painful memories of struggling to put them on my gelding years ago or getting back to the yard and finding he’d lost one ).


----------



## prepster

alismarr said:


> What the well dressed horse is wearing this festive season.......
> 
> 
> View attachment 3912732



He looks a little freaked out.



alismarr said:


> Yes, they were my favourite too!  ( They are called overreach boots in the U.K and I have painful memories of struggling to put them on my gelding years ago or getting back to the yard and finding he’d lost one ).



Yet another reason I'm glad for the invention of velcro!    Although it doesn't seem to make the slightest difference when it comes to keeping a fly mask on.


----------



## pursecrzy

One day of work to go. Can’t wait until it’s over


----------



## Mindi B

Is that one day forevermore, pursey, or one day until the holiday break?


----------



## mistikat

Cavalier Girl said:


> Mindi, if Mabel goes missing, don't look at my house for her.  She won't be here.  Nope, I'd never steal that precious, and ridiculously cute pupster.  No, not me!  Psst, just between me and you, I'm guessing it would be Misti.  Yeah, that's the ticket.  Remember, she hasn't gotten her new pup, yet.  If I were you, I'd look north!





Mindi B said:


> Understood, CG.  Can't trust that mistikat as far as I can throw her!  Total Kanine Kleptomaniac!
> Mabs is getting rather spoiled.  I know that rules and limits are important for her health and happiness as well as mine, but it is reeeeeally hard to be stern with that fuzzy little face looking at me.  And she is just such a happy, silly, snuggly little thing.  Sigh.



Ridiculously adorable fuzzy dog? Me? Where? Never seen her... Ignore that fuzzy thing over there. Dog shaped pillow. Yup. That's what it is.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Is that one day forevermore, pursey, or one day until the holiday break?



Until holiday break.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Is that one day forevermore, pursey, or one day until the holiday break?



I wish it was forever but I need to reign in my CSGM addiction first (see the SS 2018 scarf thread)


----------



## pursecrzy

My perfect winter day:

Gentle snow, no wind, not too cold, don’t need to drive anywhere, long walk with MissP, large mug of tea in front of the fire. 

Oh yeah, a neighbors kid to shovel said snow!


----------



## mistikat

pursecrzy said:


> My perfect winter day:
> 
> Gentle snow, no wind, not too cold, don’t need to drive anywhere, long walk with MissP, large mug of tea in front of the fire.
> 
> Oh yeah, a neighbors kid to shovel said snow!



Sounds perfect!


----------



## Mindi B

I am envious, pursey.  We had dark, rainy skies all day.  No white Christmas for us.
But, you know, First World Problems.
I put some wrapped packages under our little tree and Mabel was NOT having it.  It took about ten minutes of barking and growling and hind-leg ground-scuffing for her to approach--gingerly, body stretched out--and sniff, and decide that maybe these inert objects weren't out to get her after all.  Silly girl.
Non-denominational Season's Greetings to all mah beloved Peeps!


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi, I think it’s been awhile since we had a white Christmas and we’re expecting more snow tomorrow.


----------



## Hermezzy

No snow where I'm at but very cold and overcast.  Oh well- all the more reason to stay inside and feed my tpf habit, which could easily consume all day if I let it...

I have a couple of H items coming this next week that are exchanges from a purchase that didn't quite work out from Thanksgiving week and was delighted to do some shopping via txt msg with the H pop-up in the downtown Seattle H last night- a clic H and two scarves.  Always nice to look forward to some orange boxes in the next few days.  

Spent the day working out, cleaning doing laundry, doing dishes and practicing so I'll have no guilty conscience about staying up late on tpf tonight and sleeping in tomorrow morning...


----------



## ck21

The presents are wrapped!!!!!!!  Santa's work is done!!

Rearranged the living room too.  We are trying different options...would like a larger tv, but the space over the fireplace is too small.  We could figure out how to have it made bigger or figure out what the heck to do with it if we don't have our tv there...

Speaking of Alexa, we have Google home and love it!


----------



## ck21

Oh, and it's freezing here.  Coldest Christmas in 20 years is the prediction.


----------



## werner

Did some damage at Cuffs today....love that there's no tax involved. They're so accommodating in sending pictures, putting a 24 hour hold until you make up your mind....


----------



## Mindi B

ck, DH and I looked up the projected temps at my MIL's near you: Holy Crow!  You're not just talking freezing, you're talking (with typical Minnesota understatement) NEGATIVE NUMBERS!
Hope Santa remembers to cover all exposed skin tonight!


----------



## pursecrzy

MissP and I are tracking Santa via NORAD


----------



## ouija board

Sending warm tropical vibes from sunny Florida [emoji295]️ [emoji907] to Santa and his reindeer tonight and to Chat peeps in the frozen north! DH is taking DD deep sea fishing for the first time. She’s watched every episode of River Monsters, and I believe she’s expecting to bag a marlin or a shark on her first time out. [emoji476]   Hey, Jeremy Wade always gets the big fish in every episode, so that MUST be what happens when you go fishing, right? If she does catch something big, I believe we will be going home with it in our luggage [emoji849]


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> ck, DH and I looked up the projected temps at my MIL's near you: Holy Crow!  You're not just talking freezing, you're talking (with typical Minnesota understatement) NEGATIVE NUMBERS!
> Hope Santa remembers to cover all exposed skin tonight!



Yes, cold even for us!  More reason to stay snuggled inside!

Merry Christmas, peeps!


----------



## lulilu

Hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## Hermezzy

werner said:


> Did some damage at Cuffs today....love that there's no tax involved. They're so accommodating in sending pictures, putting a 24 hour hold until you make up your mind....


Oh I just love cuffs...I miss that place so much


----------



## Hermezzy

lulilu said:


> Hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas!


You too as well!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Just got home from spending the day with my best and oldest friends.  We ate too much and drank too much, but am happily and safely snuggled in bed with my pups.  Life is good.

I hope everyone is having a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Mindi B

Merry Christmas to all who celebrate it!
We ARE having a white Christmas after all--the NE storm came a bit more southerly than expected.  Heavy, wet snow--bad for driving, unfortunately, but so pretty to see.  Big, feathery flakes.  Anybody in my neck of the woods, be careful on the roads, but enjoy the beauty!


----------



## pursecrzy

Got more of the white stuff overnight. Not as much as they were forecasting though.

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## ouija board

Merry Christmas!! Hope everyone is staying warm and enjoying the day with two and/or four legged loved ones.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Merry Christmas everyone!!! The family is all together and I could not be more grateful. We make each other laugh.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Merry Christmas, everyone


----------



## chicinthecity777

A big Merry Christmas to you all from dear Harry! Photo taken at the groomer's.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

xiangxiang0731 said:


> A big Merry Christmas to you all from dear Harry! Photo taken at the groomer's.
> View attachment 3915576


Harry looks like a very happy soul


----------



## prepster

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Madam, your pictures are magical!

Xiangxiang, Harry is adorable!  He looks like true snuggle bunny!


----------



## ck21

Cavalier Girl said:


> Just got home from spending the day with my best and oldest friends.  We ate too much and drank too much, but am happily and safely snuggled in bed with my pups.  Life is good.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a wonderful holiday!



This sounds wonderful, CG!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> Harry looks like a very happy soul


MB, he is indeed! Very well behaved in the last few days too and got a teddy bear and a pengui toys as Christmas presents.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Cavalier Girl said:


> Madam, your pictures are magical!
> 
> Xiangxiang, Harry is adorable!  He looks like true snuggle bunny!


Thank you Cavalier Girl! It was quite stormy Christmas eve and he didn't make a sound! Normally he's terrifed of bad weather.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Thank you for all the "likes" on behalf of Harry too!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Cavalier Girl said:


> Madam, your pictures are magical!
> !



Thank you, Cavalier Girl!


----------



## etoupebirkin

mistikat said:


> Well, I'm happy to say that after many frustrating rescue dog encounters, including the last one where we filled out a ten page application, provided four references, had several telephone interviews and a home inspection (and no further word after that) where we were told we might or might not get the dog of our choosing, that we are about to welcome a wonderful new addition. A few months back I had approached a breeder (same breed as the dog we lost in May) to ask if she might have any adult dogs ready for retirement/rehoming. She didn't at that point but popped up on Friday to ask if we were still interested. Were we! So we will be welcoming our new pup (well, he will be three, but still!) just before the New Year. And we couldn't be more excited!


Misti,
I was just thinking about you. Please post pictures of your new Pup when you have a chance!


----------



## etoupebirkin

csshopper said:


> I think there is respect and admiration and liking you in this gift, really special with all the effort. Blue Saphir???????


I think I know who my Secret Santa was — a young woman whom I worked with on a project and is mentoring. She’s very smart, detail-oriented and kind.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> I am envious, pursey.  We had dark, rainy skies all day.  No white Christmas for us.
> But, you know, First World Problems.
> I put some wrapped packages under our little tree and Mabel was NOT having it.  It took about ten minutes of barking and growling and hind-leg ground-scuffing for her to approach--gingerly, body stretched out--and sniff, and decide that maybe these inert objects weren't out to get her after all.  Silly girl.
> Non-denominational Season's Greetings to all mah beloved Peeps!


Is Mabs by chance a miniature Schnauzer?


----------



## Mindi B

Her mom was a Cairn terrier (mix?), eagle, and we think her dad was a Chihuahua.  Which would make her something called a "Toxirn"!


----------



## chaneljewel

The pics are so nice!   What a cute pup too.   
We had a white Christmas at my home but wasn’t there as was with family.  Got more snow last night and this morning so enjoying it now.  Wonderful Christmas until I ended up with the stomach bug Christmas night.  So miserable.  Finally kept water down last night. Coming home yesterday was awful as there’s really no way to get comfortable in a car when you’re sick. I still have a fever and just drank some mint tea so I really hope I’m on the mend.  I’ll try some toast later. 
I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, Chanel, I'm so sorry!  Do you have any ginger tea, or even ginger candies?  I find it helps settle my tummy and never travel without it.  Hope you feel better soon.  There's something extra cruel about getting sick during holidays.


----------



## pursecrzy

Hope you feel better soon chaneljewel 

MissP was groomed yesterday. I forget there’s an itty bitty dog under all that fur!
Of course we’re in the midst of an extended polar vortex so she’ll need to wear a coat until it warms up


----------



## Mindi B

chanel, hope you are feeling better.  It must be nice to be back home; so hard to be away when you're sick! 
pursey, how much does Miss P weigh?  Mabel was 9.9 pounds at her last vet visit.  I'm thinking she'll end up between 10 and 11 when she's all done growing.  She's not fat, she's fuzzy!


----------



## pursecrzy

I’m not sure how much she weighs now, earlier this year she was up to 16 and too heavy. She has regained her girlish figure and is probably 12 to 13 pounds, could be less.  She’s on the small size for a Cairn. 

Found out her tail is not straight. Another reason why she wasn’t suited for a show dog.


----------



## Mindi B

Show dog, shmo dog.  Our pets are all blue ribbon quality!


----------



## pursecrzy

She’s much happier being a couch potato or sleeping in a sunbeam.


----------



## Mindi B

Miss P is very wise.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Mindi B said:


> Show dog, shmo dog.  Our pets are all blue ribbon quality!


Agreed:  Every pet is a champion for tolerating us humans.


----------



## nuf

Hi guys,
please, can you someone advice me if I can use some cleansing wipes for my orange Evelyn? She is still beautiful, I just see some trace of something at her back. Nothing terrible but I want to keep her clean and fresh. I would use cleansing wipes and after that I would push some leather conditioner into the leather. Is that ok?
I have a great conditioner with bees wax, I have used it for years for any types of leather. I has been great also for my LV and Chanel pieces so I assume it's ok.
Thanks a lot for any experience!


----------



## Mindi B

Without knowing more about the "cleansing wipes," no one can safely advise you.  Is there alcohol in them?  Are they rough-textured?  What leather is your Evelyne?  My general advice would be to use a leather-specific cleaning product, not a wipe, though some forum members swear by alcohol-free baby wipes. Check out Doc Ride's thread(s) for expert info.  Her go-tos tend to be Blackrock's and Obenauf's.  Good luck!


----------



## chicinthecity777

nuf said:


> Hi guys,
> please, can you someone advice me if I can use some cleansing wipes for my orange Evelyn? She is still beautiful, I just see some trace of something at her back. Nothing terrible but I want to keep her clean and fresh. I would use cleansing wipes and after that I would push some leather conditioner into the leather. Is that ok?
> I have a great conditioner with bees wax, I have used it for years for any types of leather. I has been great also for my LV and Chanel pieces so I assume it's ok.
> Thanks a lot for any experience!


Try asking in this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/docrides-hermes-lazarus-thread-can-this-hermes-be-saved.972522/


----------



## Mindi B

More concise and more helpful, xiangxiang!


----------



## nuf

Mindi B said:


> Without knowing more about the "cleansing wipes," no one can safely advise you.  Is there alcohol in them?  Are they rough-textured?  What leather is your Evelyne?  My general advice would be to use a leather-specific cleaning product, not a wipe, though some forum members swear by alcohol-free baby wipes. Check out Doc Ride's thread(s) for expert info.  Her go-tos tend to be Blackrock's and Obenauf's.  Good luck!


Thank you so much. I have to learn more. I will read more about that. Thank you again.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I hope everybody had a great Christmas and getting ready for year 2018! 

The bad weather passed again and it was a sunny day today. So Harry was able to enjoy the beach again.


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I hope everybody had a great Christmas and getting ready for year 2018!
> 
> The bad weather passed again and it was a sunny day today. So Harry was able to enjoy the beach again.
> View attachment 3918234



   - sending hugs to dear Harry!


----------



## ck21

For the record, I no longer find this cold weather cozy or even remotely amusing.  I've eaten every form of junk food and am now watching Intervention.  

On the bright side, we are planning a trip to Disney next month--we need a break from this!


----------



## Hermezzy

ck21 said:


> For the record, I no longer find this cold weather cozy or even remotely amusing.  I've eaten every form of junk food and am now watching Intervention.
> 
> On the bright side, we are planning a trip to Disney next month--we need a break from this!


Right there with you dear- The high on Sunday here is supposed to be 12 and I know a lot of locations are far worse.  Heading to LA for 5 days in a week, though-that'll provide some appreciated relief...


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> I think I know who my Secret Santa was — a young woman whom I worked with on a project and is mentoring. She’s very smart, detail-oriented and kind.


eb-She is very fortunate to have a gifted mentor and I'll bet she was pleased to have a chance to show appreciation!


----------



## ouija board

nuf said:


> Hi guys,
> please, can you someone advice me if I can use some cleansing wipes for my orange Evelyn? She is still beautiful, I just see some trace of something at her back. Nothing terrible but I want to keep her clean and fresh. I would use cleansing wipes and after that I would push some leather conditioner into the leather. Is that ok?
> I have a great conditioner with bees wax, I have used it for years for any types of leather. I has been great also for my LV and Chanel pieces so I assume it's ok.
> Thanks a lot for any experience!



I would try wiping the spot with a damp towel. Honestly, that’s usually all you need for grained leathers, unless it’s an oily spill. I don’t really do anything to my Togo or Clemence bags, not even apply conditioner because it can accumulate between the grains and leave a residue. Clemence and Togo are quite tough, and if your wipes worked on your other high end bags, it’ll probably be fine. But you’ll probably find that a damp towel does the trick on most spots (my bags seem to always collect coffee drips on the front, and a damp Kleenex always works).


----------



## nuf

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Try asking in this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/docrides-hermes-lazarus-thread-can-this-hermes-be-saved.972522/


Thank you. You have beautiful retriever, I love them. I love all dogs.


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoile de mer said:


> - sending hugs to dear Harry!


Hugs successful passed to Harry! Hope you is well with you my dear!


----------



## chicinthecity777

nuf said:


> Thank you. You have beautiful retriever, I love them. I love all dogs.


Thank you! I hope you get some answers on that thread. It's a very useful resource for Hermes bag maintenance.


----------



## pursecrzy

ck21 said:


> For the record, I no longer find this cold weather cozy or even remotely amusing.  I've eaten every form of junk food and am now watching Intervention.
> 
> On the bright side, we are planning a trip to Disney next month--we need a break from this!



It’s really draining isn’t it? 
We’re supposed to have another week of cold weather.


----------



## ck21

pursecrzy said:


> It’s really draining isn’t it?
> We’re supposed to have another week of cold weather.



And depressing!  I need to force myself to do some sort of workout video today.  That helps!

It's days like these when I realize I probably couldn't live in a tiny house, though I often find it tempting.


----------



## mistikat

Please welcome new Chat dog Kosmo. He was a trouper in the car on the way to our house. And then as soon as we got _outside_ the car (a very short distance to our house) he slipped his collar and took off, giving my husband, neighbour and I a collective heart attack. We managed to corral him (thankfully) and get him inside. Not quite the way we had intended to introduce him to our home but we learned a couple of important things: get him a harness so no more Houdini escapes; make sure to be careful at the door in case he tries to bolt. Oh, and have a good bottle of wine on hand because we all needed a drink after that! But he's very sweet and so far there is peace in the kingdom with our other animals. Here he is before he made his great escape (and recapture!)


----------



## pursecrzy

ck21 said:


> And depressing!  I need to force myself to do some sort of workout video today.  That helps!
> 
> It's days like these when I realize I probably couldn't live in a tiny house, though I often find it tempting.



We’ve had some sunny days which have helped.

Dog walking is a challenge though!


----------



## pursecrzy

mistikat said:


> Please welcome new Chat dog Kosmo. He was a trouper in the car on the way to our house. And then as soon as we got _outside_ the car (a very short distance to our house) he slipped his collar and took off, giving my husband, neighbour and I a collective heart attack. We managed to corral him (thankfully) and get him inside. Not quite the way we had intended to introduce him to our home but we learned a couple of important things: get him a harness so no more Houdini escapes; make sure to be careful at the door in case he tries to bolt. Oh, and have a good bottle of wine on hand because we all needed a drink after that! But he's very sweet and so far there is peace in the kingdom with our other animals. Here he is before he made his great escape (and recapture!)
> 
> View attachment 3918832



Congrats! 

Welcome to Chat Kosmo! No more slipping your collar


----------



## mistikat

No, he's definitely NOT allowed to do that again. We hole proofed our back yard for but the time being, we are taking him out on his leash if he needs to potty. Not risking him finding the one small spot we didn't secure!


----------



## pursecrzy

Been there, done that more than once! MissP could teach Houdini a few moves


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, Kosmo--welcome!  He just wanted to make his arrival especially memorable, misti.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> Oh, Kosmo--welcome!  He just wanted to make his arrival especially memorable, misti.



That he did!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Misti!!!!!!  Kosmo was well worth the wait!  What a precious boy!  Love him already!


----------



## alismarr

Welcome to Kosmo from Pip and Daisy in snowy Northumberland.


----------



## mistikat

Cavalier Girl said:


> Misti!!!!!!  Kosmo was well worth the wait!  What a precious boy!  Love him already!





alismarr said:


> Welcome to Kosmo from Pip and Daisy in snowy Northumberland.



Kosmo and I say thanks! Alismarr, what precious pups you have!

We don't know if Kosmo was allowed on the furniture in his old home but he seems to feel pretty comfortable hopping up!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Welcome to TPF, Kosmo


----------



## chaneljewel

Welcome Kosmo.   You’re cute! 
Cold, cold here too.  Snowing now.  Several inches by morning which will make the roads slick due to the low temperature.  Good day for staying inside except to take the girls out.  Brrrrrr...


----------



## nuf

My girl says hello! We have quite warm and she gets dirty every day and every walk but she likes showers. Good for her and for me as well


----------



## Mindi B

^^^He has freckles!
Love all the new Chat dawgz.  Can't have too many Chat dawgz.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Nuf, she's adorable!  I dog can't have too many freckles for me!  Is she some kind of retriever?


----------



## ck21

Welcome, Kosmo!


----------



## lulilu

Kosmo is adorable.  When we first got Lil and Phil, they found every teeny hole or space to slip through to escape the backyard.  I remember letting them out back only to glance out the front door to see them wandering by.  We plugged most and they don't escape any more.  They still can wriggle out of their harnesses though.  So glad Kosmo is getting along with the rest of the family.


----------



## Mindi B

Sorry, SHE has freckles.  I need to improve my reading comprehension.
This is what happens when I post without sufficient caffeination.


----------



## Mindi B

Mabel. Loves. The. Snow.  I have never had a snow dog before.  How long can I let her play outside without risking her health?  I'd like to trust that she'll know when she's too cold, but, you know, she eats string.  So I need to make the call.  Any advice from other dog-owning Chatsters?


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> Mabel. Loves. The. Snow.  I have never had a snow dog before.  How long can I let her play outside without risking her health?  I'd like to trust that she'll know when she's too cold, but, you know, she eats string.  So I need to make the call.  Any advice from other dog-owning Chatsters?



Given the very wintry winter we all seem to be having, it's a great question. I found an answer online (from a vet) that might help:
If your dog is in good health and to answer your question – if it is 32 degrees F. – I think you can be out for 30 to 45 minutes. If you are comfortable and your dog seems to be happy being out – that is probably fine. If it is 10 degrees F.– I'd probably keep the walk fairly short – 5 to 10 minutes. 

One thing to consider is that if it is cold for you and you are bundled up – it is probably cold for your dog if he or she is used to being indoors.


----------



## pursecrzy

Before she was groomed, I had MissP in the snow for an hour and a half. It was just below freezing but no wind. She had a really thick coat though. Now most of that coat is gone and it’s much colder, I put a coat and boots on her. I think it takes longer to get ready for our walks than actually walking!


----------



## nuf

Cavalier Girl said:


> Nuf, she's adorable!  I dog can't have too many freckles for me!  Is she some kind of retriever?


Thank you! We love her. She is bretonian pointer, a french hunting dog. We adopted her 5 years ago. I also love the freckles.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

A pointer!  Duh!  I should have known that.  My mom had one that looked very much like yours.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, I don't let mine stay out longer than maybe 20 minutes if at the freezing point or below.  Plus, watch out for "snowballs" in her feet and tummy fur.  Maybe wrap Mabel in a warm towel when she comes in?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Nuf, I keep going back to look at your sweet girl's face.  She makes my heart so all mushy.


----------



## nuf

Cavalier Girl said:


> Nuf, I keep going back to look at your sweet girl's face.  She makes my heart so all mushy.


You are so sweet. Our dog is so special for us, the first grateful dog we have. We have also 2 British cats, they are not grateful at all . 
Apologize for these pictures, I swear I will add some pictures of my bags and scarfs as well in future!  Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## nuf

mistikat said:


> Please welcome new Chat dog Kosmo. He was a trouper in the car on the way to our house. And then as soon as we got _outside_ the car (a very short distance to our house) he slipped his collar and took off, giving my husband, neighbour and I a collective heart attack. We managed to corral him (thankfully) and get him inside. Not quite the way we had intended to introduce him to our home but we learned a couple of important things: get him a harness so no more Houdini escapes; make sure to be careful at the door in case he tries to bolt. Oh, and have a good bottle of wine on hand because we all needed a drink after that! But he's very sweet and so far there is peace in the kingdom with our other animals. Here he is before he made his great escape (and recapture!)
> 
> View attachment 3918832


Hi Kosmo! Welcome and be happy and healthy. His eyes are so sad and scary for now, but he will be happy and calm in a little bit. If I showed you the first pictures of our Bela after her adoption... Her eyes looked similar. Poor dogs.
You don't know how I understand you. Especially with the bottle thing. 

When we adopted Bela she was scared and stressed a lot. We also didn't know how "safe" she was, we had 2 little kids... It was a time of holiday celebrations when we adopted her and she was scared of fireworks. But we didn't know. She escaped and we were searching her for 2 days. She was SO great that she was able to come back and find us. Considering she was new and there couldn't have been a bond yet... UFFFFF. 
The best of the best was that after that she was so happy that she had found us - she locked herself in a car with the keys inside. 
I know - it sounds like a bad cheap story. But guys - it's Bela and us


----------



## Mindi B

Those are two of the fluffiest, sassiest cats I've ever seen.  "Behold me in all my glory!" 
Thanks for the advice re Mabel.  We are keeping it to 15-20 minutes (if she insists) before a mandatory warm-up.


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Mabel. Loves. The. Snow.  I have never had a snow dog before.  How long can I let her play outside without risking her health?  I'd like to trust that she'll know when she's too cold, but, you know, she eats string.  So I need to make the call.  Any advice from other dog-owning Chatsters?



Lolol!  I kind of use the same logic that my mother did when deciding when to make us get out of the lake when we were swimming as kids.  It went something like, "Come in now, your lips are turning blue."


----------



## prepster

nuf said:


> You are so sweet. Our dog is so special for us, the first grateful dog we have. We have also 2 British cats, they are not grateful at all .
> Apologize for these pictures, I swear I will add some pictures of my bags and scarfs as well in future!  Thank you for letting me share.



Oh my gosh I want to rub their bellies.  The barn cats will put up with that for a minute and then bite my hand.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Some of you know December isn't an easy month for me, especially facing New Year's Eve.  All the pictures of the precious Chat pets have really lifted my spirits.  What great reminders of the comfort and joy our babies bring us.  Thank you all!

Now, if only I could kiss those two kitty tummies!


----------



## mistikat

Those kittie tummies are epic!


----------



## eagle1002us

*@mindi*   Is it possible Mabs is a Taco Terrier?  That is, a toy fox terrier bred with a chihuahua?
Here's a pix (I got this from the web):







This dog doesn't seem fuzzy enuf, tho.


----------



## eagle1002us

nuf said:


> You are so sweet. Our dog is so special for us, the first grateful dog we have. We have also 2 British cats, they are not grateful at all .
> Apologize for these pictures, I swear I will add some pictures of my bags and scarfs as well in future!  Thank you for letting me share.


Wow, are those cats pattable and petable!


----------



## etoupebirkin

nuf said:


> You are so sweet. Our dog is so special for us, the first grateful dog we have. We have also 2 British cats, they are not grateful at all .
> Apologize for these pictures, I swear I will add some pictures of my bags and scarfs as well in future!  Thank you for letting me share.


They are, well...cats. They don’t have to be grateful or apologize. They are meant to rule; and we merely obey.


----------



## werner

Jolyn collared to protect scratching her sore paw


----------



## nuf

@Mindi B 
@Cavalier Girl 
@mistikat 
@eagle1002us 
Thank you all for your nice words for my cats (so called pumas). 
@etoupebirkin Your right! They completely boss our house  And we all are happy for that.


----------



## nuf

werner said:


> Jolyn collared to protect scratching her sore paw
> View attachment 3920447


Is that some new type of collar? Or is it a joke? I am sorry for my question, I have never seen a collar like this, we have always got a plastic something.


----------



## werner

nuf said:


> Is that some new type of collar? Or is it a joke? I am sorry for my question, I have never seen a collar like this, we have always got a plastic something.


Alfie Pet by Petoga Couture - Noah Recovery Collar (for Dogs and Cats) - Pattern: Lion,  Amazon or Chewy.com


----------



## pursecrzy

eagle1002us said:


> *@mindi*   Is it possible Mabs is a Taco Terrier?  That is, a toy fox terrier bred with a chihuahua?
> Here's a pix (I got this from the web):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dog doesn't seem fuzzy enuf, tho.



IMO, (‘cause I’m not biased at all ) Mabel is Cairn Terrier / Chi mix


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hugs successful passed to Harry! Hope you is well with you my dear!



Thank you, darling,  and happy new year!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Happy New year to you all!


----------



## etoile de mer

nuf said:


> Thank you! We love her. She is bretonian pointer, a french hunting dog. We adopted her 5 years ago. I also love the freckles.



*nuf*, I've not heard of this breed before, thanks so much for sharing. She's gorgeous , what a beautiful coat!


----------



## etoile de mer

nuf said:


> You are so sweet. Our dog is so special for us, the first grateful dog we have. We have also 2 British cats, they are not grateful at all .
> Apologize for these pictures, I swear I will add some pictures of my bags and scarfs as well in future!  Thank you for letting me share.



Love these pics!  Look at those fluffy tummies just waiting to be rubbed!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Werner, that may be the cutest Elizabethian collar I've ever seen!  Or maybe it's your pup that makes it look so cute.


----------



## lulilu

I hope all these furry (and some fat) babies are keeping you all warm and cozy today.  We have frigid weather that appears to be in for the foreseeable future.  
Wishing everyone a wonderful new year.  So cool to think that so many friends on here will be celebrating at different time zones -- an all day, all night celebration.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Luli, this should allay your fears for the cold weather at my house.......


----------



## lulilu

Cavalier Girl said:


> Luli, this should allay your fears for the cold weather at my house.......
> 
> View attachment 3920858



  GC, my lap is often covered in puppies too but I can't seem to get a photo.


----------



## Mindi B

If I could like Miss P's picture a dozen times, I would!  And yes, eagle, I do agree with pursey.  Mabel's mom was definitely a Cairn or Cairn mix, and I think the guess that her dad was a Chi is pretty solid.  If you look up pictures of Toxirns (Cairn/Chi mixes; aka Cairnhuahuas) you'll find all sorts of looks, but several that are very Mabelesque.


----------



## Mindi B

CG, I want to dive into that furry pupper-pile!  They are so sweet.
Happy New Year and much love to all the Peeps!  May the coming year be one in which goodness is rewarded, truth is recognized, evil is fought with courage, and we all can draw a deep breath.
Not optimistic, but ya gotta have hope.


----------



## werner

Cavalier Girl said:


> Werner, that may be the cutest Elizabethian collar I've ever seen!  Or maybe it's your pup that makes it look so cute.


AW, thanks Cavalier Girl, tis the pup that makes it look so regally Elizabethan


----------



## alismarr

A cuddlefest!
Happy New Year.


----------



## alismarr

Cavalier Girl said:


> Luli, this should allay your fears for the cold weather at my house.......
> 
> View attachment 3920858


----------



## werner

A Healthy and Joyous New Year to all


----------



## Serva1

Happy New Year [emoji92] introducing my niece’s adopted pet that I will meet for the first time in a couple of days. I love animals but DBF is allergic so it’s either him or a pet. It’s been him for over 20 yrs [emoji3]


----------



## pursecrzy

Happy New Year!

May 2018 be better than 2017


----------



## etoupebirkin

^^^Amen to that Pursey!!!


----------



## Mindi B

From your mouth to Fate's ear, pursey!


----------



## nuf

werner said:


> Alfie Pet by Petoga Couture - Noah Recovery Collar (for Dogs and Cats) - Pattern: Lion,  Amazon or Chewy.com


Thank you! Might be useful sometimes.


----------



## nuf

etoile de mer said:


> *nuf*, I've not heard of this breed before, thanks so much for sharing. She's gorgeous , what a beautiful coat!


Thank you. There are many good hunter breeds, I love all of them.


----------



## nuf

etoile de mer said:


> Love these pics!  Look at those fluffy tummies just waiting to be rubbed!


Thank you!


----------



## nuf

Cavalier Girl said:


> Luli, this should allay your fears for the cold weather at my house.......
> 
> View attachment 3920858


 Love cavaliers! Your are so cute


----------



## nuf

Serva1 said:


> Happy New Year [emoji92] introducing my niece’s adopted pet that I will meet for the first time in a couple of days. I love animals but DBF is allergic so it’s either him or a pet. It’s been him for over 20 yrs [emoji3]
> View attachment 3921299


What a likable cute face.


----------



## Serva1

nuf said:


> What a likable cute face.



Thank you, he is a rescue and very well behaving. I”m looking forward going on a dog walk later this week [emoji1]


----------



## smallfry

Happy, healthy New Year everyone!  
Here are my two babies, Riley and Heidi


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Smallfry, are they siblings?  They look so much alike!


----------



## nuf

smallfry said:


> Happy, healthy New Year everyone!
> Here are my two babies, Riley and Heidi
> 
> View attachment 3921601
> View attachment 3921602


Are they amstaffs? Happy new year!


----------



## csshopper

My sweet Cocoa, patiently waiting to see what develops in 2018.


----------



## smallfry

Cavalier Girl said:


> Smallfry, are they siblings?  They look so much alike!


  Hi CG!  They really do look alike, they are not from the same litter, though.  Riley is older, about 3 and she is a lab-mix.  Heidi just turned one and she is a whippet-mix.  Both are rescues, and they love each other!  



nuf said:


> Are they amstaffs? Happy new year!


  Hi nuf!  I wouldn't be surprised if Riley had some in her.  She is shorter and heavier than Heidi, who looks like a small greyhound.  I have been looking into the DNA test kits, it would be fun to see how they come back!


----------



## prepster

csshopper said:


> My sweet Cocoa, patiently waiting to see what develops in 2018.
> View attachment 3921841



She’s a gorgeous color!


----------



## alismarr

smallfry said:


> Happy, healthy New Year everyone!
> Here are my two babies, Riley and Heidi
> 
> View attachment 3921601
> View attachment 3921602



They do look very staffie-like. I love that they are rescue dogs ❤️.


----------



## nuf

csshopper said:


> My sweet Cocoa, patiently waiting to see what develops in 2018.
> View attachment 3921841


What a cute dog, nice color and name! Love them when they have fresh cut.


----------



## pursecrzy

Is everyone frozen?


----------



## smallfry

pursecrzy said:


> Is everyone frozen?


At the grocery store, prepping for the storm!


----------



## pursecrzy

smallfry said:


> At the grocery store, prepping for the storm!



The deep freeze here gets even colder for the end of the week.


----------



## lulilu

They keep upping our snow prediction (tonight/tomorrow) -- it's up to 7 inches.  And yes, they say it will be much much colder over the weekend.  I did read somewhere today that it's 70 days until spring.  That seems doable.


----------



## pursecrzy

October and November were unusually warm. We’re paying for it now.


----------



## ck21

pursecrzy said:


> Is everyone frozen?



Yes, quite frozen!  Low tonight is -12, as it has been for about 2 weeks.

Vibes to all in the path of the storm!


----------



## Mindi B

We're expecting some negative numbers overnight this weekend, ck--(though minor by MN standards: like, -1), and people are losing their minds!  'Course, my state cancels school over an inch or two of snow, so. . . .
We will hunker with puppers.  Always a sound strategy.


----------



## mistikat

I believe our low temp tonight is forecast (with wind chill, natch) at -27F. Needless to say, I will be staying in. The bitter cold has made house training our new arrival somewhat challenging, as no one wants to be outside for any length of time, even those critters with a natural fur coat. As to the breeder's assertion that our new arrival was housetrained ... seems not so much. On the positive side, he does have a very sweet disposition.


----------



## Mindi B

Aw, poor Kosmo.  And poor mistikat!  The thing is, I don't think dogs generalize very well.  So Kosmo may well have been housetrained in his last habitat, but now, it's a whole new world!  (Mabs is still a bit unsure about the upstairs rules versus the downstairs rules.  Unfortunately.)  Hopefully, since he's learned the ropes once, Master K will be quicker to catch on to the fact that those rules still apply chez misti.
Mabel loves the snow and our big challenge is trying to decide if she needs to go out for, you know, actual business (to be encouraged) or for nonsensical bouncing around in the freezing cold (to be discouraged, at least while the weather is this extreme).  She refuses to tell us in advance.  Her antics in the snow--and her face, with snow-covered beard--are crazy adorable.  Also, her terrier fuzz curls when it is damp.  
I'm besotted.


----------



## mistikat

Well, Miss Mabs is indeed adorable so being besotted is understandable. Lord K at least is cute. Considering he is prone to doing his bidness wherever he may be unless we are on him like a hawk, that is a massive factor in his favour! We are hoping that within the next three weeks (so a month at chez us) he will have regained his housetraining footing. As for "Upstairs, Downstairs" although he was unfamiliar with stairs when he got to us, he's a quick study. Now we are working hard on getting him to understand the come command so that we are not constantly running up and down the flights to retrieve him.


----------



## nuf

mistikat said:


> I believe our low temp tonight is forecast (with wind chill, natch) at -27F. Needless to say, I will be staying in. The bitter cold has made house training our new arrival somewhat challenging, as no one wants to be outside for any length of time, even those critters with a natural fur coat. As to the breeder's assertion that our new arrival was housetrained ... seems not so much. On the positive side, he does have a very sweet disposition.


Oh, I know that situation. At the beginning of our life with Bela she always brought her "products"  right behind our bed... But she was used to having a bath and hair drying. Ironic


----------



## Mindi B

I hear you, misti.  Mabel is still not much for "come."  She wisely knows that too often, "come" heralds some biped-centric activity, like a paw-wiping, that she won't enjoy.  We're trying to mix it up with more rewarding results to encourage her.  She also seems to believe that "sit" only applies when a treat is RIGHT THERE.  This dog needs work.  But, as with Lord K, cuteness counts for a lot.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> Luli, this should allay your fears for the cold weather at my house.......
> 
> View attachment 3920858


What sweet puppies!!
Santa brought us an Australian Shepherd (blue merle) puppy for Christmas.
So in love...


----------



## chaneljewel

Cold, cold.  My furry girls have to be made to go outside.  Of course I have to stand out there with them.   I just never understand the search for the perfect spot.  Just go!   I’m freezing!


----------



## etoupebirkin

texasgirliegirl said:


> What sweet puppies!!
> Santa brought us an Australian Shepherd (blue merle) puppy for Christmas.
> So in love...


Pictures please!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> What sweet puppies!!
> Santa brought us an Australian Shepherd (blue merle) puppy for Christmas.
> So in love...



Oh, TGG, you lucky girl!  My best friends have one, too.  Her name is Maggie and she's 10 years old.  I love that girl to pieces!  Might we persuade you to show us pictures???


----------



## ouija board

What a fantastic four legged menagerie on Chat! I’m down to just two fuzz balls, although Fluffy Kitty counts for at least three cats just based on size and amount of attention required. I think I posted a photo of her awhile back in the same pose as Nuf’s white kitty. Glad to see I’m not the only one with a cat who likes to let it all hang out!

Hope everyone living in sub zero temps is staying warm and keeping extremities well covered! I can’t even fathom negative temps, much less double digit negative temps!!


----------



## lulilu

Emily and Phillip seem oblivious to the cold.  They like to go out and eat snow.  I stand at the door and call them to come in.


----------



## Mindi B

Mabel too, lulilu!  Silly puppers.


----------



## pursecrzy

If MissP needs to go, she’ll go straight out the door. If if’s to check things out, maybe bark at a squirrel, she’ll back off when the wall of cold hits her. Sometimes it will be two or three tries before she’ll venture out. I’m also waiting at the door to let her in as I don’t want her to be out any more than necessary.


----------



## nuf

Hi guys,
that is how we live  Just a few moments of today...


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Nuf, that's exactly how it looks at my house, except all the 4 leggers are pups.

Emma loves the snow and cold.  I've had to keep her wrapped in warmed towels 3 different times because she stayed out so long.  I'd use the hair drier but it scares her.  Our temps aren't in the negative figures, but with the wind chill, it's darned close.  Brrrr.......

I ordered a couple of pillows from Maine on Monday and they arrived via FedEx today.  On the flip side, something was sent to me overnight delivery on Wednesday via FedEx and it's still not here......it was shipped from a place 2 hours from me.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, I want to rub those tummies!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I know, Mindi!  But, I didn't dare write that.  My own pups are glaring at me for just admiring the pictures!


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!


----------



## etoile de mer

nuf said:


> Hi guys,
> that is how we live  Just a few moments of today...



*nuf*, I hope your kitty won't be too offended , as while that tummy is a most lovely fur-fest, I just want to jump into the pic with your dog!     You have this household reconsidering our long devotion to the idea of getting another golden retriever when the time is right!


----------



## werner

nuf, your babies are beyond adorable...so sweet and loving. They remind me of our ocicat, Tiger, who left us a few years ago at age 22, sigh


----------



## etoile de mer

werner said:


> nuf, your babies are beyond adorable...so sweet and loving. They remind me of our ocicat, Tiger, who left us a few years ago at age 22, sigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926651



*werner*, what a sweetheart!  22, wow, so lucky to have had your baby for so long! Reminds me of the orange tabby we had when I was teenager. He was a rescue we named Gus, loved him so much!


----------



## werner

etoile de mer said:


> *werner*, what a sweetheart!  22, wow, so lucky to have had your baby for so long! Reminds me of the orange tabby we had when I was teenager. He was a rescue we named Gus, loved him so much!


I'm sure you loved Gus beyond life itself, etoiie de mer....especially because he was a rescue and found such a loving home.


----------



## nuf

etoile de mer said:


> *nuf*, I hope your kitty won't be too offended , as while that tummy is a most lovely fur-fest, I just want to jump into the pic with your dog!     You have this household reconsidering our long devotion to the idea of getting another golden retriever when the time is right!


Our cats are so self-confident, they have no problem  I love retrievers, they are so smart and calm in the same time. Do you prefer the lighter color of them or the almost rust? It's not the most important, they all are so nice and good...


----------



## nuf

werner said:


> nuf, your babies are beyond adorable...so sweet and loving. They remind me of our ocicat, Tiger, who left us a few years ago at age 22, sigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926651


Wow! 22? What a long life. Tiger was cute and had so wise eyes. I had to google the ocicat breed.


----------



## pursecrzy

This crazy cold weather is finally going to break today.


----------



## etoupebirkin

This is where I was at a 8 days ago. I wish I was back there. Difference in temperature between Cancun and DC—over 60 degrees.

I finally succumbed to a cold last night. I woke this morning; made steel cut oatmeal and tea; went back to bed slept for four hours.

Tomorrow, I need to be out of the house tomorrow as my renovation continues and there will be no heat. They are moving the electrical box to make my house to code. The original owners of the house had a fly by night company finish the basement and they did some stupid things. I want a gas fireplace; so this had to be done.

Other than the gas fireplace insert, new sofa and rugs, my family room ids done. The rugs are ready to be delivered, but I’m waiting till everything is complete.

The books were printed in the 1850s. The bindings are just so beautiful. I rescued them from my FIL’s library when it was dismantled.

This renovation can be completely blamed on watching too much HGTV.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Beautiful, EB!  Both the sunshine and the renovation!


----------



## etoile de mer

werner said:


> I'm sure you loved Gus beyond life itself, etoiie de mer....especially because he was a rescue and found such a loving home.


----------



## etoile de mer

nuf said:


> Our cats are so self-confident, they have no problem  I love retrievers, they are so smart and calm in the same time. Do you prefer the lighter color of them or the almost rust? It's not the most important, they all are so nice and good...



*nuf*, we're especially keen on pale goldens, but we love them all!  



nuf said:


> Wow! 22? What a long life. Tiger was cute and had so wise eyes. I had to google the ocicat breed.



I thought the very same, such an adorable and wise looking kitty!


----------



## pursecrzy

Where’s the tumbleweed emoji?

Has everyone had a good week?


----------



## Mindi B

It's been. . . a week, pursey!   How 'bout you?


----------



## odette57

It's looking like a good weekend for me.   I had a health scare over the holidays and I was at the hospital numerous times for tests.  With that, inevitably, I caught the flu bug.  I just got over flu and got good news today that all of my biopsy results are benign. 
My C24 is keeping me company today.


----------



## Mindi B

odette, what huge relief you must feel!  So happy to hear you are healthy--enjoy your gorgeous Constance!  It's such a happy color.


----------



## odette57

Mindi B said:


> odette, what huge relief you must feel!  So happy to hear you are healthy--enjoy your gorgeous Constance!  It's such a happy color.



Thank you mindi!  I had been sitting on pins and needles the past 3 weeks and it is just a great relief to get some good news today.


----------



## Mindi B

I have been in that situation, odette, and the waiting is absolutely horrible.  I truly share your happiness that all is well!


----------



## odette57

Mindi B said:


> I have been in that situation, odette, and the waiting is absolutely horrible.  I truly share your happiness that all is well!


Thank you! *hugs*


----------



## lulilu

Glad you are well, Odette!  Beautiful blue C too!


----------



## pursecrzy

Congrats on your good news Odette!

Mindi- January seems to be dragging but otherwise everything is good.
MissP decided limping would be a good way to end the day on Wednesday. Didn’t seem to be in pain and her paw was OK. She was still limping in the morning but was sound by the time I went to work. She’s fine now.


----------



## etoupebirkin

odette57 said:


> It's looking like a good weekend for me.   I had a health scare over the holidays and I was at the hospital numerous times for tests.  With that, inevitably, I caught the flu bug.  I just got over flu and got good news today that all of my biopsy results are benign.
> My C24 is keeping me company today.


Odette,
Glad to hear you're OK. Many of us have gone through the same thing. Lots of sympathetic peeps here. (((Hugs))) 
BTW, your Constance is stunning.


----------



## etoupebirkin

This week was renovation Hell week.
*Monday:* They moved my electrical box and installed gas lines for my fireplace. But when they were going over the outside of the house, they said, _"You know Mrs. EB, your solar system looks like its been never turned on." _The solar installation completed in mid-September and all the inspections were done by the first week in November. I wrote a very direct and professional letter asking why my system was never turned on. They were very surprised, sheepish and apologetic about it and wrote me a check for the difference in energy costs. I wondered why my bill was so high and was going to inquire about it, but I figured there may be a lag time for the solar to catch up to the bill.  

Meanwhile, Monday evening DH and I go to sleep at 9:30 PM. We are awoken at 10:00 by an burning electrical smell. Panicked we run around the entire house inside and out trying to find the source. After airing out the house, the smell did not come back. Tuesday AM I contacted the general contractor and asked him to thoroughly look into it.

*Tuesday: *We had a minor septic flood. Nothing like what happened in December and did not require a Servpro visit. But it pointed to that the source problem had not been corrected. I also noticed when I was outside my house inspecting it for the electrical smell, the septic people did not cover the PVC pipe they excavated, so it was in open air for all that frigid weather last week.

*Wednesday: *I was woken by my husband screaming and swearing in the shower at 5:00AM. We have no hot water and the septic alarm is going off and there's another flood in the basement from my husband's shower. Again not enough to call Servpro. But enough to know I can't flush a toilet or take a shower. When they moved the electrical and gas lines, the pilot light on the hot water heater went out.

At this time, DH and I are contemplating going to a hotel until this stuff is resolved. Luckily the hot water is restored and our septic field is pumped. But they still need to re-run the PVC pipe from the house to the septic field. I'm still hesitant to flush.

The General contractor almost finishes work on the basement. They need to bolt my weight lifting rack on the floor. But before they do that, I want to make sure of the correct location. All the gym equipment will hopefully deliver tomorrow (Saturday).

*Thursday: *Hooray, the septic line is finally fixed. I can flush with impunity.

Even with the best contractors, things can get screwed up. Luckily, they were responsive, polite and corrected the issues promptly. But Tuesday-Wednesday were definitely an adventure.


----------



## pursecrzy

Yeesh, EB! You must have been ready to run back to that resort.


----------



## etoupebirkin

pursecrzy said:


> Yeesh, EB! You must have been ready to run back to that resort.


Oh, what I would give for a Pina Colada!!!


----------



## lulilu

EB, that sounds horrible.  I am in awe of your good humor about it (but I guess that's all we can do when things go awry like that?).  I am glad you are all back together.


----------



## chaneljewel

Oh my, EB!   Sounds like something from that movie The Money Pit.  You’re much calmer about it than I think I’d be. Hopefully it all gets worked out for you.  You deserve the peacefulness.


----------



## Mindi B

Yeah, I do not share EB's zen approach either.  Just reading about these "adventures" makes my blood pressure go up.  I'm not kidding.  These people are idiots.  This is what they DO, is it not?  Then why are they unable to, you know, DO IT?!
Sigh.


----------



## etoupebirkin

At the time, I was not so zen. But, I’ve done numerous renovations on my house with both good and horrifically bad contractors. So, after the initial disbelief and outrage, my project manager hat came on and I said to myself, “What is the best solution to the current problem?” and worked backwards. In my experience, calling people morons, idiots and screaming (however satisfying) does not lead to the best outcome.

DH commented on how good my emails to the solar company were—and he doors conflict resolution for a living. I’ve learned a lot from his wisdom. Find the end state you want and then work backwards.

But my contractors are the good guys, though hellishly expensive. But, their carpentry in magnificent, they come when they say they’re going to come and do good work. They were also really helpful when I had real septic problems in December.

In a nutshell, I’ve learned that patience is a virtue and being professional and unemotional is the best way to handle home renovations so that you don’t pull your hair out. Also, spend the $ and do it right. Cutting corners doesn’t work, because in the end you have to live with your decisions.


----------



## pursecrzy

Congrats on going into project management mode! 

I’m looking at pictures to plan my renovations. I’m dreading the process but looking forward to the end result


----------



## etoupebirkin

pursecrzy said:


> Congrats on going into project management mode!
> 
> I’m looking at pictures to plan my renovations. I’m dreading the process but looking forward to the end result


Pursey, My house has been in disarray since December 1. I am so looking forward to it being completely finished so I can enjoy it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

And I want to sit by the fireplace with a nice glass of wine, some yummy cheese, crackers and charcuterie and perhaps have a fun show on TV. But the fireplace delivers on the 29th, the cleaned and restored carpets deliver the 27th. My new furniture delivers in early March.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, I completely agree with everything you've said.  Eyes on the prize, don't burn your bridges.  State clearly what you need and expect, be firm but polite.  Yup.  And for the most part, I think I tend toward that more professional standard of conduct when the chips are down.  The swearing and screaming are done privately.  And of course it makes a big difference that you are, overall, happy and confident in your contractor.
I fear I am just, frankly (and not at all proudly), a rather vengeful person.  I want to see people who do bad--or avoidably stupid--things punished and I hate to see the innocent suffer.  And while I know that (1) this world is not a meritocracy (hoo-boy, don't get me started) and (2) home renovations don't rise to the level of life and death, I still feel aggrieved that people claiming to be trained and licensed to do X often seem startlingly inept at actually doing X.  And if they then give me attitude on TOP of that (which it sounds like your guys, thank heavens, did not), well,


----------



## Mindi B

pursey, whatcha planning to renovate?  And what sorts of looks/styles/colors are you drawn to?


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> pursey, whatcha planning to renovate?  And what sorts of looks/styles/colors are you drawn to?



Pretty much the whole upstairs: both bathrooms are original to the house and basic builder. The secondary one will just be a replace the vanity and fixtures. The master bathroom will be shower instead of a tub, double sinks instead of one, drawers in the vanity etc. I’ll move the laundry from the main floor to the upstairs. Install hardwood floors in the hall and other bedrooms.

I’ll need to then do something with the main floor laundry room. That will become a pantry. 
Main floor needs to be painted. 

Then depending on how much all that will cost, I’d like to redo the basement too.

Exhausted yet?


----------



## Mindi B

Yikes!  But all projects worth doing, for sure.


----------



## pursecrzy

Once the inside stuff is done, then the front door can be replaced. Front door is the last window/door to be replaced.

Exterior is in good shape, some cosmetic stuff needs to be done. Roof will be OK for a bit. Eventually, air conditioner and furnace.


----------



## lulilu

You all have me thinking of spring projects too.  I need some painting done outside and the roof done to start.  I'd like to redo the floors upstairs too.  Pursey are you having prefinished floors put in?  I think they have gotten much better than when I looked at installing hardwood many years ago.  I just had oak floors put in at that time, but what a mess.


----------



## lulilu

I'd be remiss if I didn't say "go Eagles!"  What a nailbiter and great win for them last night.  I was on the edge of my chair for the last quarter.  (This might suggest that I am a big sports fan -- I'm not, but will watch the Eagles play.)


----------



## Mindi B

Can wooden floors be put over. . . wooden floors?  I cannot imagine trying to refinish our floors while living in the house, but I can imagine maybe recovering the foyer/front hall/kitchen area with some contrasting sort of floor covering.  There is NOTHING underneath our current hardwood--nothing as in: spill water in the kitchen and it drips through the dropped basement ceiling.  This would seem to complicate matters. . . . 
No.  Can't face renos at the moment.  Enough on my plate!


----------



## pursecrzy

lulilu said:


> You all have me thinking of spring projects too.  I need some painting done outside and the roof done to start.  I'd like to redo the floors upstairs too.  Pursey are you having prefinished floors put in?  I think they have gotten much better than when I looked at installing hardwood many years ago.  I just had oak floors put in at that time, but what a mess.



Yes, prefinished. That’s what I have in the MBR and living room

What kind of roof are you going to do? Neighbors put a metal roof on their house


----------



## ck21

We are all buzzing here about our Vikings.  What a game!

It’s also very cold and snowy.  Blah.

Mindi—I think you could put wood over wood as long as the floor height isn’t an issue.

Good night girls!


----------



## ck21

I killed chat.

But, if anyone is around and could spare some vibes for my mom, that would be great. Having some minor medical stuff, but at her age, nothing is truly minor.  And, I’m not sure I’m getting the full story....


----------



## etoupebirkin

Good luck CK!, Vibes for your Mom!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## hannahsophia

Not sure where to correctly post this question - I have a collection of Hermès scarves (20+ [emoji854]), several bracelets, scarf rings and a Ulysses notebook. I’m debating buying a bolide this year, which will be my most expensive bag purchase to date. Ideally, I’d love a 35cm in etain, however, I know it might be difficult to find. I think I have enough spending to ask for a birkin as well. My question is, would you purchase a bolide or a birkin in my situation? A birkin is definitely a bag that does a lot of talking for you, but I love that the bolide has a zipper (so practical). But I’d probably rarely wear the cross body strap or need to actually zipper the bag (mostly in my car or work drawer during the day). The birkin has better resale value, although I don’t plan on reselling. I feel like I’d be comfortable with a birkin in 5 years but not ready to carry a bag like that at work yet. Thoughts? I’m in finance.


----------



## pursecrzy

hannahsophia said:


> Not sure where to correctly post this question - I have a collection of Hermès scarves (20+ [emoji854]), several bracelets, scarf rings and a Ulysses notebook. I’m debating buying a bolide this year, which will be my most expensive bag purchase to date. Ideally, I’d love a 35cm in etain, however, I know it might be difficult to find. I think I have enough spending to ask for a birkin as well. My question is, would you purchase a bolide or a birkin in my situation? A birkin is definitely a bag that does a lot of talking for you, but I love that the bolide has a zipper (so practical). But I’d probably rarely wear the cross body strap or need to actually zipper the bag (mostly in my car or work drawer during the day). The birkin has better resale value, although I don’t plan on reselling. I feel like I’d be comfortable with a birkin in 5 years but not ready to carry a bag like that at work yet. Thoughts? I’m in finance.



Are you open to buying resale? You’d be able to buy a bolide for less than purchasing from the boutique.
Have you looked at and tried on a 35 bolide? It holds a lot less than a 35 cm Birkin. I have both and have no issues carrying a bolide to work. No one knows it’s Hermes.


----------



## Mindi B

ck, sending so many vibes and hugs your way for you and your mom.


----------



## hannahsophia

pursecrzy said:


> Are you open to buying resale? You’d be able to buy a bolide for less than purchasing from the boutique.
> Have you looked at and tried on a 35 bolide? It holds a lot less than a 35 cm Birkin. I have both and have no issues carrying a bolide to work. No one knows it’s Hermes.



I have held a 31 and a 35 bolide and the 35 was perfect. I don’t really carry that much daily. I’d rather purchase a one new, mostly because I don’t really know the reseller route very well.


----------



## mistikat

hannahsophia said:


> I have held a 31 and a 35 bolide and the 35 was perfect. I don’t really carry that much daily. I’d rather purchase a one new, mostly because I don’t really know the reseller route very well.


The Bolide strap really isn't cross body; not long enough for me at any rate. I have the 35 and love it and yes, the zipper does come in handy in crowds, when out, etc. The strap at least gives you that shoulder carry option that the Birkin does not and there are many places I would not feel comfortable bringing my Birkins. Work, for one. So those are things to consider.

As for resale, I find Bolides priced much higher used than they used to be even a few years ago. But new they are pretty close to the cost of a Birkin 30 so there is also that to consider.


----------



## hannahsophia

mistikat said:


> The Bolide strap really isn't cross body; not long enough for me at any rate. I have the 35 and love it and yes, the zipper does come in handy in crowds, when out, etc. The strap at least gives you that shoulder carry option that the Birkin does not and there are many places I would not feel comfortable bringing my Birkins. Work, for one. So those are things to consider.
> 
> As for resale, I find Bolides priced much higher used than they used to be even a few years ago. But new they are pretty close to the cost of a Birkin 30 so there is also that to consider.



Thanks mistikat! Definitely good thoughts to ponder on.


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> ck, sending so many vibes and hugs your way for you and your mom.



Thanks for the good thoughts—keep em coming!  Mom is still not feeling quite right, despite three visits to the doctor so far.  Ugh.  She plans to go back on Monday and be more insistent.  Of course we’re supposed to have a snow storm on Monday and our Disney trip is supposed to start in 10 days.  Her health is more important than any trip, but it just adds another wrinkle.

Otherwise, we are Vikings-crazed and excited for the game tomorrow!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, ck, that is a worry about your mom.  Good for her for advocating for herself.  And, of course, Go Vikes!


----------



## ck21

At the ER with my mom.  Her abdominal pain was getting worse and I convinced her that it’s better and safer to sort it out now than to wait until tomorrow or Monday.  

Been here an hour and it’s another hour before she’ll be seen.  I’m hoping (and will insist) that they admit her.  

Anyone around to hang out with me tonight?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hey CK, Sending a ((((virtual hug.)))) You did the right thing bringing her into the hospital!


----------



## ck21

etoupebirkin said:


> Hey CK, Sending a ((((virtual hug.)))) You did the right thing bringing her into the hospital!


Thanks, EB!

We are still waiting.  2 hours and counting.


----------



## etoupebirkin

CK, To take your mind off your Mom, I found a product that really works for chapped hands. With all the cold weather, my hands were a mess. It’s called Bag Balm. A colleague gave me some to try. It has the texture of petroleum jelly, smells like a cross between Vick’s Vaporub and something else I can’t place, but it’s mildly medicinal. She said they used it on cow’s udders in Vermont. Who am I to argue? So I tried some and it works. It takes awhile to seep into your skin, but it lasts far longer than normal hand cream. So I got a tin from Amazon. Even though the name is Bag Balm, I would not let it near any of my bags.

Yes, I know. I lead this fabby instagrammable life. I’m raving over cow udder cream.

Oh and I did go to DC today. Stopped off at H too and picked up a 140 twill.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Let’s hope they see her soon.


----------



## ck21

etoupebirkin said:


> CK, To take your mind off your Mom, I found a product that really works for chapped hands. With all the cold weather, my hands were a mess. It’s called Bag Balm. A colleague gave me some to try. It has the texture of petroleum jelly, smells like a cross between Vick’s Vaporub and something else I can’t place, but it’s mildly medicinal. She said they used it on cow’s udders in Vermont. Who am I to argue? So I tried some and it works. It takes awhile to seep into your skin, but it lasts far longer than normal hand cream. So I got a tin from Amazon. Even though the name is Bag Balm, I would not let it near any of my bags.
> 
> Yes, I know. I lead this fabby instagrammable life. I’m raving over cow udder cream.
> 
> Oh and I did go to DC today. Stopped off at H too and picked up a 140 twill.


Thanks for the distraction!  That name is so appropriate for this group!  My mom wants me to order some.


----------



## etoupebirkin

How’s your new job?


----------



## ck21

etoupebirkin said:


> How’s your new job?


So.much.better.  Everyone is kind and appreciative.  That shouldn’t be unusual, but I felt unappreciated for so long!

How are things on your end?


----------



## Mindi B

ck, I woke up to this: any updates for us?  Keep us in the loop as you are able.


----------



## prepster

ck21 said:


> Thanks, EB!
> 
> We are still waiting.  2 hours and counting.



Hoping you and your mom are well.   Waiting in the ER can be so stressful.


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> So.much.better.  Everyone is kind and appreciative.  That shouldn’t be unusual, but I felt unappreciated for so long!
> 
> How are things on your end?


Things on my end are interesting. In late October I was asked to work part time, three days a week.At first, I was upset, but now, I like it. I make my own hours and it allowed me to manage my renovation. At the end of last week, I was asked to go back full time due to staff turnover. The details have yet to be worked out, but I’m going to have more account management responsibility, which I am OK with. I’m going to negotiate working one day per week from home as this will allow me more freedom and less commuting.


----------



## ouija board

Ck, I hope everything went okay last night. Good call taking her to the ER. You never know with abdominal pain. 

EB, Bag Balm is great stuff! But definitely for a different sort of “bag.” It’s right up there with Mane n’ Tail shampoo for horses that crossed over to the human side as well.


----------



## ck21

Thanks, ladies!!

Good news is that all labs are normal as was her CT.  Bad news is that she still doesn’t feel good.  They admitted her and I’m home now—showering getting a change of clothes and hoping she will rest if she’s alone.

I just want them to figure this out, but am resting a bit easier knowing she is in a place where they can care for her.  I’ll push for them to keep her until this is resolved.


----------



## Mindi B

You're a good daughter, ck.  It is good news that the CT and bloodwork was normal.  And she is in the right place to get a diagnosis!  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## ck21

Mom is home and feeling great.  It was s partial intestinal block which was quickly resolved with some strong meds.

Thanks for the vibes!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

CK, So glad to hear that your Mom is doing better!

DD called while I was in Trader Joe's today. She got a 98 on her exam for the unit she was taking. That means she gets an A for the course. She's kicking butt in medical school. Her lowest grade has been an 89.5. She's really organized and studies hard. And she LOVES what she's doing.

ETA: I made coq au vin tonight. It was so delish.


----------



## lulilu

The Eagles are going to the Super Bowl!


----------



## prepster

etoupebirkin said:


> CK, So glad to hear that your Mom is doing better!
> 
> DD called while I was in Trader Joe's today. She got a 98 on her exam for the unit she was taking. That means she gets an A for the course. She's kicking butt in medical school. Her lowest grade has been an 89.5. She's really organized and studies hard. And she LOVES what she's doing.
> 
> ETA: I made coq au vin tonight. It was so delish.



Wow, yay for DD!


----------



## prepster

ck21 said:


> Mom is home and feeling great.  It was s partial intestinal block which was quickly resolved with some strong meds.
> 
> Thanks for the vibes!!



So glad to hear that!


----------



## Mindi B

ck, I am so happy to hear that your mom was diagnosed and treated!  The perfect outcome.  Now you can go back to looking forward to Disney!
EB, of all that good news about your DD, the very best part is that she loves what she's doing.  There can't be much that's better for a parent than to see your kid doing great AND BEING HAPPY!


----------



## chaneljewel

Glad your mom is feeling better, ck.  A relief when the dr figures out what’s wrong.  
Good for you dd, EB.  Liking what she’s doing will make her a great dr!


----------



## ck21

Snow day today!!

EB-great news about your daughter.  She is a smart cookie!


----------



## dragonette

etoupebirkin said:


> CK, So glad to hear that your Mom is doing better!
> 
> DD called while I was in Trader Joe's today. She got a 98 on her exam for the unit she was taking. That means she gets an A for the course. She's kicking butt in medical school. Her lowest grade has been an 89.5. She's really organized and studies hard. And she LOVES what she's doing.
> 
> ETA: I made coq au vin tonight. It was so delish.



That's really impressive!  You definitely did some good parenting there!


----------



## etoupebirkin

DD is really focused and organized. School always came easily to her, so she always liked it.


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> DD is really focused and organized. School always came easily to her, so she always liked it.


Both of my kids liked school and did well. They both are happy with their current jobs which is a good thing too.  Your dd sounds like she likes what she’s doing!


----------



## eastbaygirl

;


----------



## etoupebirkin

Chanel, DD has been fascinated with all things health since she was four years old.
We’re going to meet her for dinner today. She always picks wonderful restaurants. We go and have an early dinner so she can go out with her friends afterwards.


----------



## Mindi B

Ay, caramba.  Vibes for my parents, please.  It's a mess: neither is doing all that well cognitively or physically and they are at each others' throats.  My mom is struggling with her memory and my dad is making it worse by being--well, I call it emotionally abusive, but at the very least utterly unsupportive.  I am trying to get them to have some in-house help and they are both resisting, for whatever reasons.  Did I mention it's a mess?  My flying out there helps some while I'm physically present, but it isn't a fix as (obviously) I can't live with them indefinitely.  And my father won't even consider moving to assisted living, let alone moving closer to me.
Not a good day chez Mindi.
Also, it's official: Mabel likes to eat poo.
Is there no goodness in the world anymore?


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> Ay, caramba.  Vibes for my parents, please.  It's a mess: neither is doing all that well cognitively or physically and they are at each others' throats.  My mom is struggling with her memory and my dad is making it worse by being--well, I call it emotionally abusive, but at the very least utterly unsupportive.  I am trying to get them to have some in-house help and they are both resisting, for whatever reasons.  Did I mention it's a mess?  My flying out there helps some while I'm physically present, but it isn't a fix as (obviously) I can't live with them indefinitely.  And my father won't even consider moving to assisted living, let alone moving closer to me.
> Not a good day chez Mindi.
> Also, it's official: Mabel likes to eat poo.
> Is there no goodness in the world anymore?



Well, Mabel would likely say there's lots of goodness in the world, as long as she finds it edible. Sorry you are having these issues with your parents. It's doubly difficult being far away. When my FIL was living on his own (MIL was in assisted care) and had dementia, we could not move him until we went to court to get power of attorney, which my husband did not have for him. Until then, we were informed by caretakers, we might need to let disaster take its course as that would have forced a move or a placement into assisted care. Sorry to say you may have to deal with a similar situation.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, misti.  Fortunately, I am now their trustee and we updated wills and PsoA when I was out for my December visit, so I am hoping all the legal stuff is in place.  That doesn't solve the psychological nor the financial issues that are still hard limits for what can be done, but it is at least supposed to obviate the sort of legal struggle your DH faced.  I'm doing what I can, but it doesn't feel sufficient.


----------



## lulilu

Hugs and prayers, Mindi.  You are such a good daughter.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I wish I had anything more helpful to add regarding aging parents or dogs. Sending lots of virtual hugs to you!!!
You ARE a great daughter. Don’t beat yourself up over things that are not in your power to change.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you all, so much.  I need the supportive words right now.  You are sooo appreciated, my Peeps!


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, sorry to hear about your parents’ worsening situation. It’s hard handling these issues long distance. This calls for regular snuggle time with the pups to destress...just, maybe no licking of the face by Mabel...


----------



## chaneljewel

It’s so hard when parents start failing.  I always felt that I became the parent to mine when this happened.  Hugs for you Mindi..and know you’re a loving, caring daughter.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, guys.  OB: LOL!  Tell me about it.  But what's a little poo among friends? 
chanel, that's just it.  But my parents are extremely resistant to any concrete efforts to help them in a "reverse-parenty" way.  What my mom seems to want most is that I listen to a litany of complaints ranging from trivial to alarming, and sympathize, and do nothing that would require her to make any decision or any change.  I really feel poised on a sort of moral knife's edge: how much power can I try to exert and still be respectful and kind?  Is it even possible to "insist" my parents do anything?  It's not _legally_ possible, but is it even _functionally_ possible?  So far they have resisted every effort to safeguard them for more than a decade and I just don't see that changing, even as things become increasingly urgent.  Seriously, the sensation of deep concern linked with general helplessness is killing me.


----------



## odette57

Hugs and good vibes your way @Mindi B hopefully everything works out fine.


----------



## Mindi B

Are we not bee-yoo-tee-full?


----------



## pursecrzy




----------



## stacey_1805

@Mindi B 
*hugs *Sending good positive vibes over to you! Life is tough and it's full of ups and downs. I often have a good day on one day and another which feels like everything seems to be going wrong. It always feels more trying when it comes to relationships and family problems because it is not as easy to solve and the problem won't go away by itself. 
I often feel like I'm a parent to my parents as well and we just have to hang in there!


----------



## nuf

Mindi B said:


> View attachment 3953956
> 
> Are we not bee-yoo-tee-full?


You ARE!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, Mindi, I'm so sorry.  Both you and your parents are in such a hard position.  I find as I age, I resist help when I know, logically, I should graciously accept it.  Giving up independence isn't easy.  In your mother's case, it may be in her best interest to move to assisted living even if your father refuses to go.

And yes, HenHen and Mabs are indeed bee-yoo-tee-full!!!!


----------



## Mindi B

I agree with your assessment of what my mom should do, CG, and have been advocating for just such a move for years.  But my father acts out dramatically when she so much as talks about visiting me, and there is also an issue with financing two separate households--and, my mom is unable to make any decision at the moment, let alone one so significant.  So, no dice.  I am trying hard to accept the things I cannot change. . . .


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Chat peeps, have any of you had to deal with fractured ribs before?  I broke 3 on Monday night, and am having a heck of a time getting comfortable.  Other than pain meds, my doc was little help.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, NO, CG, I'm so sorry!  There isn't much that can be done for ribs, as I understand it, as of course they can't be put in casts.  Eeesh!  Sending (very gentle) hugs!
Do you want to share how this happened?  If not, I totally respect that and won't ask again.
 (a get well soon bouquet!)


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, I wish there was some totally salacious story behind the broken ribs, but sadly I missed the last step and slammed onto the brick sidewalk face first in front of my house.  I was taking out the trash after dark and in the rain.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, ARGH, CG.  That must have been really scary for you.  Did you have to call 911?  You poor thing--that stinks in every possible way.  
But, you know, the boring factual stuff is just between you and me.  There is nothing stopping you from concocting a more titillating backstory.  I suggest the inclusion of Cirque du Soleil performers and vintage cognac, but that's just me.


----------



## lulilu

Ah CG!  So sorry!  My DS fractured some ribs a couple of months ago and was in pain for quite a while.  Steps are the riskiest thing.  I always hold on going down in the house, as I have slipped more than once (resulting in a broken knee before dawn one morning when I was dashing down to go to work).


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I like that, Mindi!

Luli, falling is my biggest fear, has been since I broke my ankle over 10 years ago.  Has your son fully recovered?


----------



## lulilu

Yes, he has CG.  It took a while though.  Hope you feel better.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Luli, glad to hear your son is fully recovered!  That's my goal.


----------



## pursecrzy

Can this day be over already?

I was having a rough day then I put a pull in my TB CSGM and fell while walking MissP.


----------



## Mindi B

Are you okay, pursey?  Too much falling around Chat.  Everybody, steady yourselves!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Pursey, are you and Miss P ok?  Fortunately, the design of the Tohu Bohu is pretty forgiving, and in a few weeks, you probably won't even notice it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I hope everyone is OK. Falling is very scary.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Are you okay, pursey?  Too much falling around Chat.  Everybody, steady yourselves!



Landed on my knee. I was down before I knew what happened. I’m icing the knee and having a big mug of tea. 
Nothing broken, or scraped just a bruise. 



Cavalier Girl said:


> Pursey, are you and Miss P ok?  Fortunately, the design of the Tohu Bohu is pretty forgiving, and in a few weeks, you probably won't even notice it.



I didn’t drop her leash this time! 
We’re both OK

I bought my TB with an existing pull so it will all blend in. Hermès needs to reissue this design!


----------



## lulilu

Were you wearing the TB while walking the dog, Pursey?  If so, you are brave.  I am something of a coat collector (hoarder), and have designated one of my heavy parkas as my "dog walking/gym" coat.  It's warm for walking the dog, and my least favorite parka so I don't mind it lying around the gym.
I hope the knee is feeling better.  I've fallen on my knees more than once and the pain can really last.


----------



## etoupebirkin

There’s also one exercise that I do with a fair amount of regularity that helps a lot with balance and core strength. It’s deceptively simple. Stand on one leg with only lifting the other leg ever so slightly off the ground, like a quarter of an inch. Hold it for as long as you can. I go for one minute, then switch sides. You will need to brace your core and learn to breathe while bracing.

Hopefully, this will help everyone.

ETA, you need to grab onto the floor with your feet and toes too.


----------



## pursecrzy

lulilu said:


> Were you wearing the TB while walking the dog, Pursey?  If so, you are brave.  I am something of a coat collector (hoarder), and have designated one of my heavy parkas as my "dog walking/gym" coat.  It's warm for walking the dog, and my least favorite parka so I don't mind it lying around the gym.
> I hope the knee is feeling better.  I've fallen on my knees more than once and the pain can really last.



I was going down the stairs and snagged the TB on the banister.

I wear a CSGM when walking the dog whenever it’s cold enough for one. Not the new ones but the older ones. I wear them tucked under my coat. 

My knee is feeling much better today. I was very lucky.


----------



## lulilu

etoupebirkin said:


> There’s also one exercise that I do with a fair amount of regularity that helps a lot with balance and core strength. It’s deceptively simple. Stand on one leg with only lifting the other leg ever so slightly off the ground, like a quarter of an inch. Hold it for as long as you can. I go for one minute, then switch sides. You will need to brace your core and learn to breathe while bracing.
> 
> Hopefully, this will help everyone.
> 
> ETA, you need to grab onto the floor with your feet and toes too.



My daily class at the gym spends at least 15 minutes on various balance exercises, and also blends weight lifting and balance.  I have gotten a lot better at it.  Practice really helps.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Lulilu,
BTW, congrats on the Eagles. It was a great game!

BTW, I loved the lip sync battle between Peter Dinklage and Morgan Freeman as well as the Tide ads.
ETA: I also loved the Eli Manning Dirty Dancing spoof too!


----------



## lulilu

Thanks EB!  We were jumping for joy.  So happy for the team.  And the fans (including my sons and SIL) who are so loyal.  It was a very sweet win.


----------



## ck21

Wrapping up a great week at Disney.  It has been wonderful to escape the cold for a few days!

Back to reality tomorrow....


----------



## lulilu

Glad you had a great time, ck!  I am jealous of the warm respite.


----------



## chaneljewel

Cavalier Girl said:


> Chat peeps, have any of you had to deal with fractured ribs before?  I broke 3 on Monday night, and am having a heck of a time getting comfortable.  Other than pain meds, my doc was little help.  Any suggestions?


Oh no CG.  So painful.  Last year I fractured one from coughing so hard with pneumonia.  My dr told me to have a pillow and press it into that side if I needed to cough etc.  Helped so much.  
Yoga is so good for balance.  From the standing poses to the inversions it’s full of balancing techniques.  Totally recommend it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> Chat peeps, have any of you had to deal with fractured ribs before?  I broke 3 on Monday night, and am having a heck of a time getting comfortable.  Other than pain meds, my doc was little help.  Any suggestions?


CG, I missed this!!! I hope you're feeling better. I had fractured ribs from a bad cold while pregnant with DS. There was very little I could do as I recall. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Mindi B

I had no idea it was possible to fracture ribs by coughing until chanel told her story.  And EB, pregnant with fractured ribs?!  Must have been awful.  Remind your DS frequently to keep him in line. 
CG, hope you are holding your own and the pain is receding!  

ETA: ck, when you get back we'll need a picture of Collin at Disney, natch.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> I had no idea it was possible to fracture ribs by coughing until chanel told her story. * And EB, pregnant with fractured ribs?!  Must have been awful.  Remind your DS frequently to keep him in line.*
> CG, hope you are holding your own and the pain is receding!
> 
> ETA: ck, when you get back we'll need a picture of Collin at Disney, natch.


Mindi, I think after close to 27 years (ouch!), the statute of limitations has run out on that one. But don't worry, I have LOTs more in my back pocket.

I hope everyone who has fallen continue to be on the mend. 

CK, I'd love to see pics of Collin too.
Mindi, pics of the pupz are always welcome.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> There’s also one exercise that I do with a fair amount of regularity that helps a lot with balance and core strength. It’s deceptively simple. Stand on one leg with only lifting the other leg ever so slightly off the ground, like a quarter of an inch. Hold it for as long as you can. I go for one minute, then switch sides. You will need to brace your core and learn to breathe while bracing.
> 
> Hopefully, this will help everyone.
> 
> ETA, you need to grab onto the floor with your feet and toes too.


I used to do that while waiting for the office elevator.   Only I lifted my foot maybe 6 inches off the floor.    Supervisor (at that time) came by and looked at me like I was totally crazy.   

The pressures for standing with both feet on the ground at all times are amazing!   I actually think it's a useful thing to do while waiting for a pokey elevator.   But nowadays I make sure the hallway is pretty much clear before I balance on one leg. 

I understood that this exercise strengthened the leg muscles plus contributed to better balance.   I'm certain it does that.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Eagle, try standing with your foot ever so slightly off the ground. It’s much harder, and possibly more discreet.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, that's mighty forebearing of you, EB.  I think, legally-speaking, there is no statute of limitations on Mom stories.  At least, that's what my MIL says! 
Waiting for snow and ice here.  Maybe.  It's overdue.  Huh.


----------



## Mindi B

Stealth exercise!


----------



## csshopper

Keep at the balance work, it’s achievable. I’ve never been an athlete but I do have balance from focusing on it for years and it is never too late to start. Now at almost 74 all of my dumbbell and upper body band stretching exercises are done “flamingo style”, standing on one leg, other leg raised so foot is at knee level, thigh parallel to the floor. My trainer uses others as well, “The swoop”, standing on one leg, raise other leg extended to the front, then out to the side, then to the rear, and then return to full standing position. Or, she will mix it up and sometimes have me do upper body arm work “Dorthy Hamill” style, on one leg, bend forward so torso is parallel to the floor, other leg fully extended to the rear, arms holding weights hanging down, then lifted to side arm raises. She calls these our “two fer” because it combines balance and weight  work. What I cannot even begin to do, however, is the strength training eb has achieved! I am in awe of it!


----------



## pursecrzy

We were whomped with snow today.


----------



## lulilu

csshopper said:


> Keep at the balance work, it’s achievable. I’ve never been an athlete but I do have balance from focusing on it for years and it is never too late to start. Now at almost 74 all of my dumbbell and upper body band stretching exercises are done “flamingo style”, standing on one leg, other leg raised so foot is at knee level, thigh parallel to the floor. My trainer uses others as well, “The swoop”, standing on one leg, raise other leg extended to the front, then out to the side, then to the rear, and then return to full standing position. Or, she will mix it up and sometimes have me do upper body arm work “Dorthy Hamill” style, on one leg, bend forward so torso is parallel to the floor, other leg fully extended to the rear, arms holding weights hanging down, then lifted to side arm raises. She calls these our “two fer” because it combines balance and weight  work. What I cannot even begin to do, however, is the strength training eb has achieved! I am in awe of it!



This is the way my trainer incorporates balance into arm and leg weight work.  It makes it fun.


----------



## ck21

. 

We are home.  A good time was had by all!


----------



## csshopper

ck21 said:


> View attachment 3960726
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> We are home.  A good time was had by all!


ck-his megawatt smile has grown with the rest of him, Great picture!


----------



## pursecrzy

CK, he’s so big now!


----------



## ck21

pursecrzy said:


> CK, he’s so big now!



I know!  Where has the time gone?


----------



## Mindi B

ck, he is so grown-up--and handsome.


----------



## Mindi B

pursey, how much snow did you get?


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> View attachment 3960726
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> We are home.  A good time was had by all!


He looks like such a sweet kid. That smile could melt icebergs.


----------



## pursecrzy

Not a ton. Maybe about 6 inches


----------



## Mindi B

That's a significant amount!  If we had that here, they'd shut the place down!


----------



## pursecrzy

More on the way tomorrow


----------



## chaneljewel

ck21 said:


> View attachment 3960726
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> We are home.  A good time was had by all!


This brought a smile to my face.  Precious!


----------



## Mindi B

Mabel has today created a new canine delicacy.  In the great tradition of surf and turf, it's. . . poo and shoe.


----------



## pursecrzy

Yum!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> Mabel has today created a new canine delicacy.  In the great tradition of surf and turf, it's. . . poo and shoe.


Eww!!! I hope the shoe was not too dear.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Mabel has today created a new canine delicacy.  In the great tradition of surf and turf, it's. . . poo and shoe.





etoupebirkin said:


> Eww!!! I hope the shoe was not too dear.



Hope Mabel isn’t as discerning as MissP is with shoes.


----------



## Mindi B

It was one of Mr. Mindi's more disreputable walking shoes, so no great loss--but she did ingest a bit, so I'm watching her closely to be sure the other shoe drops.  HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
I crack me up.


----------



## pursecrzy

No great loss then! I still miss the Chanel’s MissP attacked. The little darling had them, some Lanvins and others all queued up.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, Miss P!  Your taste is too refined.


----------



## pursecrzy

The one and only time she ate shoes. Guess all others aren’t worth it after Chanel.....


----------



## Mindi B

Yeah, once you've gnawed the best. . . .


----------



## pursecrzy

Exactly!


----------



## etoupebirkin

One my fears/hesitations about duetting a dog is about the shoes. I have lots of nice ones and I’m skeert!!!
ETA: My shooz tremble at the thought of a dog, so do my cats.


----------



## Mindi B

Do not worry about duetting a dog, EB.  Just insist on the melody line.  Let the dog do the harmony.

Damn you, autocorrect!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, in all my years with dogs (foster dogs included) I only had one who considered shoes a delicacy.  Our second Springer Spaniel had a thing for left foot shoes.  I lost count of how many she ruined.  There's not a shoe in the world worth more than a dog.


----------



## pursecrzy

To be fair to MissP, it was only the one time and DH was in the hospital.


----------



## Mindi B

Miss P was under stress.  Mabel has no such excuse.  She's just a little stinker.


----------



## pursecrzy

But she’s cute!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh boy howdy, is she ever.  And I hope she realizes how central that fact is to her continued residence in my home.  Stay cute, Mabel.  Consider yourself warned.


----------



## pursecrzy

Enough with the snow already! Miss P is having a hard time getting around in the backyard.


----------



## lulilu

I guess I should be glad we've only had rain -- it's been teeming since yesterday morning.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here in Virginia too!


----------



## Mindi B

Cute?  I got it covered.




ETA:  That amorphous red-brown mass just at the left of the frame is HenHen, snuggled beside me.  I cannot move.  It's soooo awful on this dark, rainy day.


----------



## nuf

Mindi B said:


> Cute?  I got it covered.
> 
> View attachment 3964934
> 
> 
> ETA:  That amorphous red-brown mass just at the left of the frame is HenHen, snuggled beside me.  I cannot move.  It's soooo awful on this dark, rainy day.


So cute!


----------



## pursecrzy

MissP’s collar. I don’t think I posted a pic of her wearing it


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, YEAH, Miss P!  Canine couture!


----------



## Mindi B

And I have to say, that wire-y fur is rather familiar.


----------



## pursecrzy

Yep! That belly pic of Mabel is exactly the same as MissP 

I admit I also have the matching leash and dog tag


----------



## csshopper

pursecrzy said:


> View attachment 3965226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissP’s collar. I don’t think I posted a pic of her wearing it



Wonder what Tiffany would do if a dog actually got "Returned" to them?


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Cute?  I got it covered.
> 
> View attachment 3964934
> 
> 
> ETA:  That amorphous red-brown mass just at the left of the frame is HenHen, snuggled beside me.  I cannot move.  It's soooo awful on this dark, rainy day.


Snuggled in with puppies while the Olympics are on sounds wonderful’


----------



## etoupebirkin

Speaking of cute and watching the Olympics...
Also did you guys see the Google commercial with Johnny Weir and Tara Limpinski and the Vert Vertigo Birkin?


----------



## nuf

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 3965476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of cute and watching the Olympics...
> Also did you guys see the Google commercial with Johnny Weir and Tara Limpinski and the Vert Vertigo Birkin?


They are amazing. So elegant.


----------



## pursecrzy

Shrove Tuesday tomorrow. Anyone going to have pancakes?


----------



## chaneljewel

Yes to pancakes and sausage.  Yum yum


----------



## pursecrzy

Made pancakes for dinner tonight. Yum! Nothing like real maple syrup!


----------



## Mandycharlie

pursecrzy said:


> Shrove Tuesday tomorrow. Anyone going to have pancakes?


Oh I forgot! Mind you hubby was in London, he didn't get home until late. I shall make him some for valentines, he will love me forever, he does like his pancakes, I think he ate about thirteen the first year we were married, he's slowed down a bit since thank goodness, I thought I was going to be chained to the cooker making pancakes all evening.


----------



## pursecrzy

Did anyone buy their dogs anything from Nordstrom’s Year of the Dog pop up shop? 
I couldn’t resist getting MissP an orange Barkin.


----------



## Mindi B

Just had a look--adorable!  Mabs might need one, too. . . .


----------



## pursecrzy

Their Snoopy items sold out quickly.


----------



## Mindi B

They're still on-line on the US site--but Snoopy and Charlie Brown will always be favorites!


----------



## pursecrzy

Some don’t ship to Canada


----------



## Mindi B

Grrr!  Unfair!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

pursecrzy said:


> Did anyone buy their dogs anything from Nordstrom’s Year of the Dog pop up shop?
> I couldn’t resist getting MissP an orange Barkin.



Oh, my goodness.  I have to buy 4.....one for each pupperoo.  Though, the Blenheim girls think it may clash with their luscious chestnut locks.  Pursey, thanks for the link!


----------



## pursecrzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh, my goodness.  I have to buy 4.....one for each pupperoo.  Though, the Blenheim girls think it may clash with their luscious chestnut locks.  Pursey, thanks for the link!


You’re welcome CG!

And thanks to the tPFer who spotted them and told me!


----------



## Mindi B

Mabel, NSFW.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Mindi B said:


> View attachment 3974865
> 
> Mabel, NSFW.


This picture is a guaranteed day-brightener


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> View attachment 3974865
> 
> Mabel, NSFW.



Adorable!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, how I wish I could reach out and give Miss Mabel tummy rub!


----------



## Mindi B

She is shameless, CG.  She would love a tummy rub!  Dangerous levels of cuteness with that one.


----------



## pursecrzy

MissP is the same
 People keep on asking if she’s a puppy.


Mindi B said:


> She is shameless, CG.  She would love a tummy rub!  Dangerous levels of cuteness with that one.


----------



## werner

Mindi B said:


> View attachment 3974865
> 
> Mabel, NSFW.


Beyond precious....saving her in my treasure chest


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I bought a new washing machine.  Why do they all have a dozen functions nobody wants, and why don't any manufacturers make them in Bleu Electrique?  The real fun will be getting that 202 pound behemoth into the basement when it's delivered on Monday.  My plumber will be there to supervise.


----------



## Mindi B

What brand/style did you choose, Madam?  I would like to get a new washer/dryer, but mine still works.  Until the thing gets up and digs its own grave in our backyard I don't think DH is up for a replacement.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Mindi B said:


> What brand/style did you choose, Madam?  I would like to get a new washer/dryer, but mine still works.  Until the thing gets up and digs its own grave in our backyard I don't think DH is up for a replacement.


Hi, Mindi B!  I got an LG 4370 front loader.  My old one (over 30 years old) is a top loader with an agitator, and I got tired of things getting wrapped around the agitator and throwing the machine off balance.  The other week a sheet got caught around the agitator and water somehow leaked all over the floor.  I decided it was time to get a new washer.


----------



## Mindi B

ITA: a laundry room flood = new machine!  I will be interested to hear how you like the front loader.  I have an early Kenmore he front loader and I've developed mixed feelings about it, but I won't go into detail 'cus I'd really like to hear your thoughts after you've used yours for a few months!


----------



## pursecrzy

Some of my planned renos include moving the laundry room up to the bedroom level. I’m also planning on getting a new washer and dryer and thinking about a Miele.


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> ITA: a laundry room flood = new machine!  I will be interested to hear how you like the front loader.  I have an early Kenmore he front loader and I've developed mixed feelings about it, but I won't go into detail 'cus I'd really like to hear your thoughts after you've used yours for a few months!



We also have a front loader (LG) and I have mixed feelings on it.


----------



## csshopper

And to add a little "agitation" to the discussion  I wish I had an agitator. Bought a top loading, no agitator, Samsung a year ago and do not like it. No matter how I adjust the detergent amount,or type, I all too often get clothes with streaks of it remaining and have to do a second rinse. From what I've read on line I'm not unique with this issue.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Consumer Reports didn’t give good reviews to top loaders without agitators.  I really wanted a Maytag, but the one I liked was too big to get through the door.


----------



## csshopper

Madam Bijoux said:


> Consumer Reports didn’t give good reviews to top loaders without agitators.  I really wanted a Maytag, but the one I liked was too big to get through the door.


CR is my first "go to" source when researching potential purchases. Unfortunately in 2015 (not a year ago as I mistakenly typed) they rated the Samsung and the LG models equally with the same top rating, giving them high marks for "Washing Performance." Sounds like since then, it has been re-evaluated and it's now more realistic. Wish I had waited, but the old workhorse Kenmore washer and dryer had finally just given up and had to be replaced.

Add my name to Mindi's on the request list for your feedback on the new washer please? Even though it's only 3 years old I dislike the current Samsung so much I am considering replacing it.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

pursecrzy said:


> Some of my planned renos include moving the laundry room up to the bedroom level. I’m also planning on getting a new washer and dryer and thinking about a Miele.



Pursey, my best friend has Miele and she loves them.  She replaced hers last year and has been really pleased.  That's the route I'm taking when my old GEs give up the ghost.


----------



## scarf1

I recently had to replace washer/ dryer. Our choices were very limited because we live in a small 100 year old house.
Have had front loaders for years because we have them stacked. Ended up with a Bosch pair again. The new ones are much quieter than the old ones, and cause less vibration when on the spin cycle. However, Bosch only sells condensing, ventless dryers in the US now. The plus of this type of dryer is that you do not need to vent to outside, so good if your dryer is in a closet. Also it is supposed to be gentler on the clothes. Europe has used this type of dryer for years. Down side is it can take longer to dry the clothes. So far, the drying time seems fine- the washer gets mos,t of the water out, so a load usually dries in less time than a washer cycle. However, I do find cotton tees come out more wrinkled than my old dryer. I may need to reread the instructions,though!
If you have never had a front loader before, one thing to be aware is that the seals on the door are quite tight( to prevent leaking). So when the load is complete , you need to leave the door open until it is completely dry inside.


----------



## Mindi B

When we lived in the UK our dryer put water into the load that was drying.  I kid you not.  Ignorant me, I had a repairman come out who thought the American lady was crazy: "That's how it works, madam.  The water is added to reduce wrinkling."  
But, it's a DRYER.  I remain confused about European machines.  But for the remainder of my life in England, I practiced just nodding and smiling.  Less chance of ending up in a straightjacket that way.


----------



## scarf1

Mindi B said:


> When we lived in the UK our dryer put water into the load that was drying.  I kid you not.  Ignorant me, I had a repairman come out who thought the American lady was crazy: "That's how it works, madam.  The water is added to reduce wrinkling."
> But, it's a DRYER.  I remain confused about European machines.  But for the remainder of my life in England, I practiced just nodding and smiling.  Less chance of ending up in a straightjacket that way.


Hmm, never heard of that. But then I am a dumb american.


----------



## Mindi B

We should form a club!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

In the immortal words of the Star Wars gang:  “I’ve got bad feelings about this.”


----------



## etoupebirkin

I have a top of the line Maytag front loader and dryer. I’m not in love with my set.


----------



## chaneljewel

Top loaders are still my favorite.


----------



## Mindi B

Yeah, I think I agree, chanel.  There have been unexpected issues with my front loader.  I'm not sure it's superior to standard top loaders.  I guess it can hold more, but with just me and DH and two small doggos, that's not really an issue. . . .


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> I have a top of the line Maytag front loader and dryer. I’m not in love with my set.





Mindi B said:


> Yeah, I think I agree, chanel.  There have been unexpected issues with my front loader.  I'm not sure it's superior to standard top loaders.  I guess it can hold more, but with just me and DH and two small doggos, that's not really an issue. . . .


The size of the front loaders is intimidating, as a sub five footer I feel like they loom over me and on a bad day some grinch might come along, open the door, and pitch me inside


----------



## Mindi B

Noooo, css!  That is SCARY. . . . They are big machines.


----------



## KatarinaShunpo

Does anybody know if Hermes still come out with the So Black anymore?


----------



## etoupebirkin

I think the SO Black is long gone.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Relaxing with a Rocket this morning.


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> Relaxing with a Rocket this morning.
> View attachment 3979833


Perfect leg warmer eb!


----------



## Rouge H

So cute..another round of snow today and I’m doing just that, relaxing with the pups and lifetime movies❤️


----------



## nuf

etoupebirkin said:


> Relaxing with a Rocket this morning.
> View attachment 3979833


I love the shape of Rockets head, so elegant.


----------



## etoupebirkin

He is a really handsome big guy and he knows it.


----------



## Mindi B

All cats are born knowing they're beautiful!


----------



## Jbellafi

Question..does anyone know if there exists ANY version of the Evelyne that Has both interior & exterior pockets? Even vintage?


----------



## Rouge H

Jbellafi said:


> Question..does anyone know if there exists ANY version of the Evelyne that Has both interior & exterior pockets? Even vintage?



If you’re trying to get your bag authenticated as I see you are.. you should wait for a reply from Bababei or pay her for an immediate response through her website dot.com Hope this helps.


----------



## Mindi B

OMG, my parents are making me truly crazy.  In the same conversation they claim both that their lives are out of control AND that they're handling everything just fine, thankyouverymuch.  SAME CONVERSATION.  And when I pushed back (gently, but repeatedly, using actual events as evidence) my father told me he was "disappointed" by my "negativity."  
Seriously, this may be the hardest thing I've ever faced.
Which probably means I'm darn lucky, but DANG!  It's tough.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi B said:


> OMG, my parents are making me truly crazy.  In the same conversation they claim both that their lives are out of control AND that they're handling everything just fine, thankyouverymuch.  SAME CONVERSATION.  And when I pushed back (gently, but repeatedly, using actual events as evidence) my father told me he was "disappointed" by my "negativity."
> Seriously, this may be the hardest thing I've ever faced.
> Which probably means I'm darn lucky, but DANG!  It's tough.



so sorry, Mindi


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi-


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, I've decided reality is relative when it comes to parents and adult children.   it was suggested after I broke my ribs and having fallen 8 times (so say they) in the last year, I needed to move to a more manageable house.  Yes, they have my best interest at heart, but no, I've not fallen 8 times in the last year.  Sheesh.  But, I do wish you well with your parents.


----------



## werner

Mindi, I thought bringing my parents closer to me was the wisest and loving move....it turned out to be the most stressful, as no matter what I suggested, they decided the opposite. I finally gave up to keep the peace. I loved them unconditionally, but you're right...it's beyond tough. My thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## nuf

Mindi, I really believe the relationship adult children - parents is the most complicated thing of this world. Everyone of us is living something similar - maybe it helps you


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you so much, all my friends.  It DOES help to hear about others' experiences.  I know it's not "me" or "them," it's life.


----------



## Mindi B

CG, I'm trying so hard NOT to overdramatize my parents' situation, and I can imagine how exasperating it is to be told you're non-ambulatory!   I'm finding that my parents want to "vent" to me--"I'm not doing well, your mother/father isn't doing well, we're unhappy, we're stressed, we're overwhelmed. . . "  But then when I say, "Well, I realize things are challenging right now, so why don't we--" suddenly it's "We're FINE!  Everything is under control!  This isn't your concern!"  Gaslighting, anyone?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, I suspect you're absolutely right.  Your parents mostly want to voice their thoughts and be heard.  My mom was much like your parents.  It took me a long time to just listen and commiserate without becoming frustrated.  Being a problem solver by nature, it's the first place my mind goes.  I learned to do the things I could to help and to let the rest go. Well, mostly.


----------



## lulilu

CG, you must have been upset with that suggestion.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

New England peeps, how are you weathering the power outages?  Ours was out Friday for about 10 hours....not too bad.  Internet was out for over 48 hours.  Technician just left.  The pox was damaged by power surge.  Internet addiction is real!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, did you go to the open air game in Annapolis last night?  Great game!


----------



## Rouge H

The storm skirted our state...lucky for us.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm so glad it missed you, Rouge H!  A friend on Cape Cod has been without power since Friday and they have no idea when it'll come back.


----------



## lulilu

My town had tons of damage.  We have lots of old trees and lost a lot of them.  Plus power poles broken down.  People were stuck on the roads for over 8 hours.  School buses were still trying to get some kids home at 830 pm Friday night (luckily my girls got home ok).  The mall and lots of businesses had no power until Saturday night.  My power was out for only 5 hours -- so super lucky because the message first said Sunday night, and then extended to Wednesday.  A lot of people are still without power.
More snow is predicted for Wednesday lol.


----------



## Rouge H

Oh no- I hope things are starting to get back to normal. I’m sad to see so many majestic trees down when I watched the news. We are expecting the second round to hit us with a bunch of snow this time. I hope it’s the last, I’m ready for spring and planting my garden.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> EB, did you go to the open air game in Annapolis last night?  Great game!


Yes, we did go to the game. But it was C O L D!!! Had a great time with DH. I am getting over a cold, so I definitely pushed it. I did a weight workout yesterday as well as walked 15K steps.

We lost power at our house this morning, so we decided to drive to DD’s apartment and take her out for a nice brunch. We still don’t have power, so we’re going to go to the movies and dinner later.


----------



## Mindi B

We were lucky.  Scary winds and constant rain, but only one nanosecond power outage and no lasting snow.
Still windy today, but nothing like Friday.
For what it's worth, Mabs looks extremely cute with her fuzz blowing around.
Everybody, stay warm and safe!


----------



## ck21

Been thinking of you guys on the East coast.  Glad everyone is ok!

Snow is coming for us tomorrow, though nothing like what you had.


----------



## Mindi B

Hi, ck!  How you doon?


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Hi, ck!  How you doon?



I’m doon great!  I’m enjoying my new job and anxiously waiting for Spring.  This is a hard fashion time of  the year.  Too cold for dresses and sandals, but I’m ready to be done with sweaters!

How you doin?


----------



## Mindi B

I'm hanging in there!  Not the best of times chez Mindi, but not the worst, either.  And the dogs make me laugh every day.


----------



## Rouge H

Who’s ready for Oscar night? I watched Three Billboards outside Ebbings Missouri this afternoon, very interesting.
My favorite was Denzel’s movie and he gets my vote.

I hope there’s not too much drama and it’s an enjoyable event for everyone.


----------



## pursecrzy

I’ll watch them but haven’t seen any of the movies.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, I watched the game on TV until the electricity went out at the stadium.  The game was pretty much a sure thing by then anyway. 

Hope your power is back up by now.  I went to see "Red Dragon" this afternoon and am still deciding what I think.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, sometimes, hanging in there is just fine.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Luli, I'm so glad you were mostly unscathed.  Seeing all the old trees down is sad.  In my town, a young boy lost his life when a tree fell on his house.  Heartbreaking.


----------



## Mademoiselle_Verdier

nuf said:


> You ARE!



Those two fur babies are cute as pie


----------



## etoupebirkin

Power’s still out. Went to see Black Panther. Went out to dinner. It kills me that I bought $200-$300 worth of groceries on Saturday that may go to waste. But DH and I have not opened the fridge or freezer since the outage.
But my gas fireplace still works. And my iPad and phone still have juice. Going to bed soon. My guess that we’ll get power at 3:30 am and the house will light up and wake DH and me.

But we did have a wonderful brunch with DD. She is SO happy in Med School. 
DS went to a Purim party last night that did not break up until 5AM this morning! DH and I called him at 2:00PM and he was just waking up. Kids!


----------



## ck21

Cavalier Girl said:


> Mindi, sometimes, hanging in there is just fine.



Totally.  Some days being vertical is my biggest accomplishment!


----------



## ck21

etoupebirkin said:


> Power’s still out. Went to see Black Panther. Went out to dinner. It kills me that I bought $200-$300 worth of groceries on Saturday that may go to waste. But DH and I have not opened the fridge or freezer since the outage.
> But my gas fireplace still works. And my iPad and phone still have juice. Going to bed soon. My guess that we’ll get power at 3:30 am and the house will light up and wake DH and me.
> 
> But we did have a wonderful brunch with DD. She is SO happy in Med School.
> DS went to a Purim party last night that did not break up until 5AM this morning! DH and I called him at 2:00PM and he was just waking up. Kids!



Can you put the food outside?  At least the fridge stuff?

9 inches of snow coming tomorrow.  Many schools have already canceled!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Yippee!!! Power’s on chez eb!!—probably lost some ice cream. The meat seems to be frozen solid.
So not as bad as might have been.


----------



## pursecrzy

EB - such a relief!


----------



## etoupebirkin

[emoji39] Made Spaghetti and Meatballs tonight for dinner. It was Delish — what I was supposed to make yesterday.


----------



## Mademoiselle_Verdier

Glad to read that your power has returned EB


----------



## ck21

Yahoo for power at EB’s!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, so glad your power is back up!


----------



## Mindi B

We are gearing up for Nor'Easter number two tomorrow.  Number three is, apparently, in the works for next week.  Um, yay?
The forecast is in flux, but we are to expect anything up to a foot of snow and 40 mph wind gusts.  Eeesh.
And thank goodness, EB, you have power again!  There are people in our area still without power from last Friday who now must face tomorrow's storm sans electricity.  These folks are, understandably, ANGRY.
Getting ready for a showdown with my parents.  Their living arrangements are no longer safe.  I have decided that they must either accept some help or I am no longer going to be a voluntary witness to this slo-mo trainwreck.  It will be hard, but I am actually at a point where I feel like I am morally obligated to take a stand.
Argh.


----------



## pursecrzy

Hang in there Mindi


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Good luck to everyone in this next storm that’s allegedly on the way.  Stay safe!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, I'm so sorry.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi,
Sending you hugs. You are wiser and stronger than you think. You have an awesome husband, two amazingly cute pups and us Chat peeps at your back!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Echoing Mme Bijoux’s comment, stay safe everyone. Batten down the hatches.


----------



## Mademoiselle_Verdier

Mindi B said:


> We are gearing up for Nor'Easter number two tomorrow.  Number three is, apparently, in the works for next week.  Um, yay?
> The forecast is in flux, but we are to expect anything up to a foot of snow and 40 mph wind gusts.  Eeesh.
> And thank goodness, EB, you have power again!  There are people in our area still without power from last Friday who now must face tomorrow's storm sans electricity.  These folks are, understandably, ANGRY.
> Getting ready for a showdown with my parents.  Their living arrangements are no longer safe.  I have decided that they must either accept some help or I am no longer going to be a voluntary witness to this slo-mo trainwreck.  It will be hard, but I am actually at a point where I feel like I am morally obligated to take a stand.
> Argh.


@Mindi B , strength for the storm. Sorry to hear about the challenges with your parents. It is heartbreaking when our loved ones get older.


----------



## chaneljewel

Stay safe those in the storm’s path.  Such a mess for so many.  Glad you finally got power EB.  We’ve missed the worse part of both storms.  WInds were terrible but nothing compared to other areas.


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks for the support, mah Peeps.  Still trying to make the necessary bank trip happen this week (pleasepleaseplease).  Vibes welcome!  And hatches battened for "Quinn."


----------



## Goodfrtune

Mindi B said:


> We are gearing up for Nor'Easter number two tomorrow.  Number three is, apparently, in the works for next week.  Um, yay?
> The forecast is in flux, but we are to expect anything up to a foot of snow and 40 mph wind gusts.  Eeesh.
> And thank goodness, EB, you have power again!  There are people in our area still without power from last Friday who now must face tomorrow's storm sans electricity.  These folks are, understandably, ANGRY.
> Getting ready for a showdown with my parents.  Their living arrangements are no longer safe.  I have decided that they must either accept some help or I am no longer going to be a voluntary witness to this slo-mo trainwreck.  It will be hard, but I am actually at a point where I feel like I am morally obligated to take a stand.
> Argh.



Mindi, 
I have never posted in this sub forum before but the last part of your post really got to me.  I feel for you and wish you all the best with your parents.  I completely understand.  My mother and sister continue to deny that it is unsafe for my mom to insist to be living on her own.  I am met with resistance and avoidance whenever I mention anything that involves at the very least getting my mom help.  They have and always will enable each other. I feel helpless and know that when the time comes that I have to put my foot down, the fight will be epic!  My heart goes out to you and I hope that your parents know that they have a daughter that loves them and cares about their safety.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you so much, Goodfrtune.  There are so many often conflicting emotions that swirl around these issues: Worry and exasperation and fear and anger . . . and it doesn't help that I can understand my parents' perspectives, too, and don't know how I will handle these issues if and when I am elderly myself.  Add in a half-cup of mental illness, a soupcon of folie a deux (my keyboard is lacking the necessary accents; sorry, French speakers), a 2,500 mile distance, scarce resources and my only-child status, and the whole thing is a big cake of crazy.  All you or I can do is what we're doing.  Keep bringing up the hard issues and doing what we can to institute change while knowing that ultimately the issues are not within our control.  I've started to ask myself what types of EFFORTS will make me feel that I have fulfilled my moral responsibilities--not what OUTCOMES, since I can only control the former and not the latter.
Good luck with your mom!


----------



## lulilu

Hugs Mindi.  I know how much energy you've given to the parental situation.  I hope you don't second-guess yourself in that regard.

Today's storm brought lots of snow and power outage for several hours (twice).  But the electric is on and my kids cleared the snow, so all is well.  I am lucky compared to a lot of others in the area.


----------



## Rouge H

Omg, the snow  I wish it were edible,  just think of all the hungry children I could feed. Doesn’t look like it’s stopping anytime soon.

Hope everyone faired well.


----------



## Mindi B

Mabel wishes to opine that in fact, snow is edible.   But I take your point, Rouge H.
We were more or less spared.  Worst part was after dark when the wind picked up and huge globs of heavy, wet snow were smacking against the house.  Doggos didn't care for that bit, either: THUMP ("borkborkbork") THUMP ("borkborkborkborkbork").
Never a dull moment!


----------



## pursecrzy

Conversation with vet tech:

Them : bring in a urine sample
Me : how am I supposed to do that?
Them : bring her over and we’ll help
Me : how do you get a urine sample?
Them : put the specimen cup under while she’s peeing 
Me : seriously, how do you get a urine sample?

So I Googled “ how to get a urine sample from a female dog?”


----------



## mistikat

Well, if I'd needed a poop sample, Kosmo obliged by leaving several under the dining room table this morning. After he had been outside several times.

Sigh.


----------



## Rouge H

My female Cav had to give a urine specimen they took her out in the grass when she squatted the vet tech put a plastic soup ladle under her it worked perfect. I hope your doggie is ok.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Rouge H said:


> My female Cav had to give a urine specimen they took her out in the grass when she squatted the vet tech put a plastic soup ladle under her it worked perfect. I hope your doggie is ok.



Rouge H, that's what I do!  I didn't know you have a Cavalier.  Pictures, please!


----------



## pursecrzy

Rouge H said:


> My female Cav had to give a urine specimen they took her out in the grass when she squatted the vet tech put a plastic soup ladle under her it worked perfect. I hope your doggie is ok.



That was the best suggestion from Google and it worked.

She has a urinary tract infection. Blood work will be back tomorrow but I’ll start her on antibiotics today


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Hoping Miss P feels better soon!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I hope they don’t use the soup ladle for anything else!!! ETA, I hope Miss P feels better too.


----------



## lulilu

I hope Ms P recovers quickly Pursey.  How did you know that she might be sick?  I never had a dog that had that kind of infection, poor girl.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, lots of love to Miss P (and pursey)!
And mistikat, for what it's worth, you are not alone.  Mabs will go out and play in the yard for an hour, come in, and pee.  On.  Our.  Bed.
Maybe Kosmo and Mabel need a special intervention: YARD IS FOR ELIMINATION.


----------



## Mindi B

Vibes requested.  Things are spiraling out of control with my parents.  I am fighting the good fight and the situation may yet stabilize, but it's a bit dicey right now.  
Thanks for your continuing support.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{BIG HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> I hope they don’t use the soup ladle for anything else!!! ETA, I hope Miss P feels better too.



EB, my Springer got so good about it, I could use a small Dixie cup.


----------



## pursecrzy

lulilu said:


> I hope Ms P recovers quickly Pursey.  How did you know that she might be sick?  I never had a dog that had that kind of infection, poor girl.



On Monday she went on walkabout in the ravine for 45 min before I got a leash on her.
Monday evening she had diarrhea and vomiting (one of each). Tuesday she drank her bowl dry and peed several times. We also had a 2am pee outside.  This is not her normal behaviour. Same thing on Wednesday so I called the vet and described the situation. Fortunately, the vomiting and diarrhea were a one of.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi 

We’re here for you


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, (((((sending hugs)))))


----------



## ck21

Vibes to Mindi and Ms. P!

Happy Friday!


----------



## lulilu

Mindi and Pursey (and MissP) -- big hugs.  Let us know how you are.

Pursey, it's amazing what they can get into.  Moose was the worse -- I like to say he was a "real dog."  He would chase anything, stuck his nose in anything (getting stung on the snout more than once, and he bossed the kids around when he thought they were making too much noise -- actually, he was the best and I miss him so much.


----------



## lulilu

For those who occasionally lose electricity and have not heard of them, I highly recommend these solar lights:  https://mpowerd.com/collections/sho...g0QyozmD9dOK3MAx3BmeSrnyDjciB4FhoCE5MQAvD_BwE

I gave them as stocking stuffers to everyone and keep them in a sunny place.  They are very bright.  And the company does good things too.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> Oh, lots of love to Miss P (and pursey)!
> And mistikat, for what it's worth, you are not alone.  Mabs will go out and play in the yard for an hour, come in, and pee.  On.  Our.  Bed.
> Maybe Kosmo and Mabel need a special intervention: YARD IS FOR ELIMINATION.



It's probably a good thing Mabel and Kosmo don't live near each other; they'd be trading tips on the best places to go inside the house. The only good news is that Kosmo is too small to hop up on our bed and do his bidness there. I think. And hope!


----------



## Rouge H

lulilu said:


> For those who occasionally lose electricity and have not heard of them, I highly recommend these solar lights:  https://mpowerd.com/collections/sho...g0QyozmD9dOK3MAx3BmeSrnyDjciB4FhoCE5MQAvD_BwE
> 
> I gave them as stocking stuffers to everyone and keep them in a sunny place.  They are very bright.  And the company does good things too.



I’m so glad you mentioned these, they are amazing!


----------



## Rouge H

Just curious, has anyone been to see the Apple Blossom tree’s in Washington DC when in bloom? Is it crazy with lots of people? Worth the drive from upper New England?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, Luli, for the link.  Am ordering half a dozen.  My old girl was so confused last week when the power went out and it got dark.  She's mostly blind but sees shapes.  These will help light her path.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I just ordered a couple too!!!


----------



## Mindi B

I think the Peeps need to be considered "influencers" and get paid by companies to talk up their wares.  Chat is a powerful engine of commerce (as well as mutual support and off-kilter humor)!


----------



## Mindi B

mistikat said:


> It's probably a good thing Mabel and Kosmo don't live near each other; they'd be trading tips on the best places to go inside the house. The only good news is that Kosmo is too small to hop up on our bed and do his bidness there. I think. And hope!



We have a little bench thingie at the foot of our bed that the doggies use to gain access in two hops. This arrangement is, in retrospect, extremely foolish.


----------



## mistikat

Mindi B said:


> We have a little bench thingie at the foot of our bed that the doggies use to gain access in two hops. This arrangement is, in retrospect, extremely foolish.



Well, um ... yes. Yes, it is.


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## lulilu

Mindi B said:


> We have a little bench thingie at the foot of our bed that the doggies use to gain access in two hops. This arrangement is, in retrospect, extremely foolish.





mistikat said:


> Well, um ... yes. Yes, it is.



Phil and Lil are like little mountain goats and can jump up on almost anything, but my new super thick mattress has them stymied.  Note to self:  don't buy that bench you've been eyeing.  Actually, they do sleep in my bed but recently I have been making them wear washable diapers/underpants at night.  They never wet them, but if I don't make them wear them, I have found a little spot every now and then.    I was tired of stripping all the linens off the bed.  Phil gets so insulted but too bad as I suspect he is the culprit.  And Emmy has never once had an inside "incident," so I am guessing it's little dog syndrome.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Rouge H said:


> Just curious, has anyone been to see the Apple Blossom tree’s in Washington DC when in bloom? Is it crazy with lots of people? Worth the drive from upper New England?



Rouge H, I haven't been in years, but I think it's worth the trip.  On good years, they're spectacular!  Yes, it's crowded but not crazy crowded.


----------



## csshopper

lull- adding my thanks for the lights referral. "Be prepared" as the saying goes.


----------



## Rouge H

Cavalier Girl said:


> Rouge H, I haven't been in years, but I think it's worth the trip.  On good years, they're spectacular!  Yes, it's crowded but not crazy crowded.



Thanks so much for the reply, I think it’s going on my list of pretty things to see this spring. I’ve always wanted to go to Savannah and may visit there afterwards.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Rouge H said:


> Just curious, has anyone been to see the Apple Blossom tree’s in Washington DC when in bloom? Is it crazy with lots of people? Worth the drive from upper New England?



Here’s my 2 cents.
Around the Tidal Basin during peak bloom, it’s very crowded. It is lovely. Bloom can also be unpredictable due to the weather. It’s still worthwhile to come, but be prepared for crowds. Bring walking shoes and take Metro. Traffic will be Wall to Wall. 

The Hermes in DC is beautiful too.

If you bring a car, there’s a gorgeous neighborhood—Kenwood in Chevy Chase that has beautiful blossoms too; but those trees are not the same varietal as the ones by the Lincoln Memorial.


----------



## Mindi B

Okay, I am ashamed to admit it, but you are all my proven friends, so (deep breath) here goes: Mabel eats Henry's poo.  As in, stalks him when he goes outside and positions herself under him like a fat kid under a soft serve machine.  So even cleaning up thoroughly isn't enough--we have to practically follow Henry with a soup ladle.  
Has anyone had any success with the foods or commercial additives intended to make dog deposits less, er, appealing (cannot BELIEVE I typed that sentence)?  Or any other method short of putting the poo-eater on the front lawn with a sign saying "Free to good home"?
Because, I have to face it, my furgirl is a freak.


----------



## lulilu

I think that walking the dogs, so you can grab it before she does, is one answer.  It is less convenient than the backyard (and my dogs are often out back) but it is effective (I caught Rocky doing this and had to find an answer).


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> stalks him when he goes outside and positions herself under him like a fat kid under a soft serve machine.



Mindi, I'm practically rolling on the floor!  What an image.  Sadly, it's one I've seen, as well.  Dolly is my slow moving old girl and I have to stand behind her with the pooper scooper on the ready while fending off Mia who's waiting for a warm snack.  Other than being vigilant, I have no advice at all.  But, by all means, if you find something that works, let me know!


----------



## Mindi B

Well, at least I'm not alone!  
I love the crazy girl.  We'll strive to limit her snacking, and at least I keep HenHen healthy so I don't have to worry too much about her tastes.
Oy.


----------



## etoupebirkin

What I take away from this is that it’s common for dogs to like to eat each other’s poo. Cats don’t do this.


----------



## Mindi B

Yet another reason why Cats Are Better.
On the other hand, it is my observation that cats throw up way more than dogs do.
Six of one, half a dozen of the other.
Pets are gross.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I didn't mean my comment as cats are better than dogs. It’s just that I‘ve never experienced it as a cat owner. Cats do throw up all the time. And they claw furniture. Pets are gross and destructive. Good thing they’re so damned cute.

I’ve seriously considered dog ownership in the future. I just want to be prepared.


----------



## Goodfrtune

Mindi B said:


> Vibes requested.  Things are spiraling out of control with my parents.  I am fighting the good fight and the situation may yet stabilize, but it's a bit dicey right now.
> Thanks for your continuing support.



So sorry to hear that. Sending you
Lots of positive vibes!


----------



## csshopper

mindi,
 You have saved me from many future calories....I will never ever again approach a soft serve machine of any kind without an image of Mabel diving for the droppings. Like CG I am  practically rolling on the floor, but first had to wipe the sputtered tea off the desk top. That adorable little girl gives new meaning to "Potty Mouth".


----------



## etoupebirkin

csshopper said:


> mindi,
> You have saved me from many future calories....I will never ever again approach a soft serve machine of any kind without an image of Mabel diving for the droppings. Like CG I am  practically rolling on the floor, but first had to wipe the sputtered tea off the desk top. That adorable little girl gives new meaning to "Potty Mouth".


CSS, I love you!!!


----------



## Mindi B

I love ya too, css!    I actually considered a disclaimer on that post: I am truly not trying to put anybody off their Cheerios.  I think I've become immune to the ickiness of it in the same way a parent learns to manage a dirty diaper from their child. . . "Ewww, but it's my kid, ya know?  So, okay." 
EB, my friend, I totally know you weren't saying cats are better than dogs. (Cats say that all the time, though.)  They are both wonderful and gross.


----------



## chaneljewel

Mindi B said:


> Okay, I am ashamed to admit it, but you are all my proven friends, so (deep breath) here goes: Mabel eats Henry's poo.  As in, stalks him when he goes outside and positions herself under him like a fat kid under a soft serve machine.  So even cleaning up thoroughly isn't enough--we have to practically follow Henry with a soup ladle.
> Has anyone had any success with the foods or commercial additives intended to make dog deposits less, er, appealing (cannot BELIEVE I typed that sentence)?  Or any other method short of putting the poo-eater on the front lawn with a sign saying "Free to good home"?
> Because, I have to face it, my furgirl is a freak.


My son’s poodle used to do that.  They got some medicine from the vet that helps with the problem.  It worked for Toby. Not sure if it’s an all natural med but it did help with the issue.


----------



## andee

Cavalier Girl said:


> Rouge H, I haven't been in years, but I think it's worth the trip.  On good years, they're spectacular!  Yes, it's crowded but not crazy crowded.


I just wanted to say that you will be seeing Cherry Blossoms, not Apple It is worth a google dive to get the history. The best bloom times vary each year and this has been a harsh winter. Try a phone call to the Chamber of Commerce or a similar organization to get the best weeks for viewing them this year. It is a magnificent sight. I would write more but it is very painful to type.


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> CSS, I love you!!!


As my grandchildren say, "Back at you" eb. Was hoping to meet up at the National Meet in Vegas this year, but already had a trip planned for that week end. Maybe next year?


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> I love ya too, css!    I actually considered a disclaimer on that post: I am truly not trying to put anybody off their Cheerios.  I think I've become immune to the ickiness of it in the same way a parent learns to manage a dirty diaper from their child. . . "Ewww, but it's my kid, ya know?  So, okay."
> EB, my friend, I totally know you weren't saying cats are better than dogs. (Cats say that all the time, though.)  They are both wonderful and gross.


Mindi,  the up side to all this is that it must make yard clean up easier?


----------



## Mindi B

csshopper said:


> Mindi,  the up side to all this is that it must make yard clean up easier?


LOL!  Easier or more urgent, css!
And while I'm here, at 3 am, may I offer the latest episode in the ongoing drama entitled "Stuff Mindi Doesn't Need:"
Today's episode: Our freaking furnace isn't working. Woke up 'cus it was so cold.  3 am Sunday morning--well, actually 4 am, I guess.
Crappity crap crap.


----------



## nuf

Mindi,
I have heard that some dogs eat poos when they miss some essentials in their diet. But I don't actually believe that. We had a dog (labrador retriever) who had a great diet with supplements and we also tried different types, but the dog did do it all the time whatever he was eating. I really believe the dog was a pig


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  Easier or more urgent, css!
> And while I'm here, at 3 am, may I offer the latest episode in the ongoing drama entitled "Stuff Mindi Doesn't Need:"
> Today's episode: Our freaking furnace isn't working. Woke up 'cus it was so cold.  3 am Sunday morning--well, actually 4 am, I guess.
> Crappity crap crap.


Oh Mindi, I’ve been there this winter. It cost me 1 Birkin unit to fix. That was not including the fireplace Insert I put in this year too. This past year my house sucked down a croc Birkin or two.
Do you have a gas fireplace you can fire up to heat the house?


----------



## Rouge H

andee said:


> I just wanted to say that you will be seeing Cherry Blossoms, not Apple It is worth a google dive to get the history. The best bloom times vary each year and this has been a harsh winter. Try a phone call to the Chamber of Commerce or a similar organization to get the best weeks for viewing them this year. It is a magnificent sight. I would write more but it is very painful to type.



Thanks you for your reply, I hope you will be healing soon❤️


----------



## etoupebirkin

I watch far too much HGTV. Love it. But, I’m always at a loss to how people like the Property Brothers, Flip or Flop and Fixxer Upper get the renovations done for the prices they say the renovations cost. Where I live, the cheap contractor did my two small bathrooms, labor only, for about $30-35K. The tile, toilet faucet and fixtures were an additional $45-50K. So, $75-$80K for two small bathrooms. That’s the budget for some of their entire whole house renovations. Granted, I did go for very high end materials, because the spaces were small, but still...


----------



## Mindi B

Well, DH fiddled and muttered and fiddled, and the furnace is working again at the moment, so that's good!  Fingers crossed.  No gas fireplace, EB.  We have a wood burning fireplace that I'd like to change over, but DH is resisting.
I do remember your furnace woes--that was soooo frustrating for you!  And I agree that the reno prices on those shows are nuts.  Reality is much pricier.  Much.


----------



## pursecrzy

Great news Mindi!


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## lulilu

Wow, your DH is handy, Mindi.  Glad to hear the heat is back.  Horrible to wake up cold. 

And what a naughty fuzzy face!


----------



## Mindi B

Dontcha just wanna smooch it, lulilu?  Or is that just me?


----------



## lulilu

She is definitely smoochable Mindi.


----------



## pursecrzy

That fuzz!


----------



## pursecrzy

Mine is plotting her next great escape


----------



## lulilu

Pursey, can MsP get under the fence?  When we first got Lil and Phil, they escaped through small gaps between the bottom edge of the wood fence.  I had to have it all filled in, with stones, etc.  Now they are a bit bigger and don't try to escape.  I would freak because there is a huge wooded area adjacent to my house and lots of big fields and trees.


----------



## pursecrzy

lulilu said:


> Pursey, can MsP get under the fence?  When we first got Lil and Phil, they escaped through small gaps between the bottom edge of the wood fence.  I had to have it all filled in, with stones, etc.  Now they are a bit bigger and don't try to escape.  I would freak because there is a huge wooded area adjacent to my house and lots of big fields and trees.



I’ve blocked the spots where she can get under the fence and am having a contractor install more reinforcements.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> View attachment 3997645


Oh Mable, how I'd love a puppy kiss................................but I know where you've been......................


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> I watch far too much HGTV. Love it. But, I’m always at a loss to how people like the Property Brothers, Flip or Flop and Fixxer Upper get the renovations done for the prices they say the renovations cost. Where I live, the cheap contractor did my two small bathrooms, labor only, for about $30-35K. The tile, toilet faucet and fixtures were an additional $45-50K. So, $75-$80K for two small bathrooms. That’s the budget for some of their entire whole house renovations. Granted, I did go for very high end materials, because the spaces were small, but still...


Omg, I totally agree about the prices on these shows.  Some of the renovations don’t seem possible with the low cost.


----------



## Mindi B

Third Nor'easter in two weeks.  Wheee.


----------



## lulilu

That stinks Mindi.  We are lucky this time, as we are only getting a little snow.


----------



## Mindi B

Hoping it will be the same here, lulilu.  Sleet this morning and now light, wet snow that isn't sticking.  Prediction is for 3-5", but who the heck knows?  I'm hunkering.


----------



## lulilu

That's what we are having -- it's snowing now.  But schools are open with no delay, so I am assuming it won't be bad (although they were really mistaken about that first storm).


----------



## Mindi B

You and I are pretty near one another, lulilu.  We share The Weather Experience.  Yay.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

We had our snow and sleet yesterday.  It was the best kind......beautiful falling and nearly gone this morning.  Mindi, Luli, hope yours is the same.


----------



## Mindi B

Now we're getting the pretty stuff, too, CG.  Big feathery flakes.  They're building up!  They are the sort that cling to every branch and it is lovely, even in March.


----------



## etoupebirkin

We got nothing in our neck of the woods. I sorta kinda wish for a snowfall where I can snuggle up to a nice pot of tea, fireplace, DH and the kitties. While we still have power, we are forced to stay home and relax.


----------



## etoupebirkin

DH and I just booked a weekend in Paris at our favorite hotel. We will be going on an Israel tour  afterwards. I'm so excited. I'm in charge of the Paris part of the trip. So I need to figure out food, shopping, museums and other activities. This time it won't be Fashion Week. But I think it's likely the weather will be cold and rainy. Hot Chocolate weather. My jeans are getting tight just thinking about it. Though my sweet tooth is rejoicing.


----------



## ck21

etoupebirkin said:


> DH and I just booked a weekend in Paris at our favorite hotel. We will be going on an Israel tour  afterwards. I'm so excited. I'm in charge of the Paris part of the trip. So I need to figure out food, shopping, museums and other activities. This time it won't be Fashion Week. But I think it's likely the weather will be cold and rainy. Hot Chocolate weather. My jeans are getting tight just thinking about it. Though my sweet tooth is rejoicing.



Sounds dreamy!


----------



## ck21

Cavalier Girl said:


> We had our snow and sleet yesterday.  It was the best kind......beautiful falling and nearly gone this morning.  Mindi, Luli, hope yours is the same.



CG, Mindi, lulilu—
Hope the weather has continued to be pretty and not too problematic.


----------



## mistikat

etoupebirkin said:


> DH and I just booked a weekend in Paris at our favorite hotel. We will be going on an Israel tour  afterwards. I'm so excited. I'm in charge of the Paris part of the trip. So I need to figure out food, shopping, museums and other activities. This time it won't be Fashion Week. But I think it's likely the weather will be cold and rainy. Hot Chocolate weather. My jeans are getting tight just thinking about it. Though my sweet tooth is rejoicing.



EB, have you been to the Palais Galliera? I was fortunate to have a private tour at their temporary location while it was being renovated and the clothing they have is just amazing. I would think the permanent museum would be well worth a visit if that interests you.


----------



## Mindi B

Can I come, EB?  Nobody ever lets me come on their family vacations.


----------



## etoupebirkin

mistikat said:


> EB, have you been to the Palais Galliera? I was fortunate to have a private tour at their temporary location while it was being renovated and the clothing they have is just amazing. I would think the permanent museum would be well worth a visit if that interests you.


I will definitely look into this. I will have one day where I will be on my own while DH meets with his partners. So I figured I’d do some shopping and museums that won’t interest DH.


----------



## mistikat

etoupebirkin said:


> I will definitely look into this. I will have one day where I will be on my own while DH meets with his partners. So I figured I’d do some shopping and museums that won’t interest DH.



Because we were able to join an academic group for a special tour, and so much of the collection was under wraps, we didn't get to see as much as would be on display at the permanent site. But it was killing me to pass rows of shrouded garments marked Mainbocher or Dior 1950s. Ack! I would love to have seen them! We did see a lot of items from the French Revolutionary period, which was pretty fascinating on its own. (The tour was academics studying the impact of 16th century ecclesiastical dress on 17th century clothing - so it was esoteric but so interesting!)


----------



## Mindi B

Happy National Pi Day!


----------



## pursecrzy

That’s awesome!


----------



## Mindi B

That's DH's signature chicken pot pi pie.  It was delish.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Yum! Yum! Yum!


----------



## prepster

Mindi B said:


> Happy National Pi Day!
> View attachment 4001297



I love Pi!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Can you imagine having a kid on 3/14/16 or being that child. Just smiling at the thought.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hi, all - checking in! 

EB, DS1 made me purchase a pie yesterday to celebrate. Also, something about "remembering Stephen Hawking", which was the first thing he told me when he woke up yesterday. I had to remind him that Hawking lived quite a lot longer than expected, given his ALS.

DS2 and I watch a lot of HGTV as well, and I agree, no idea how they get their renos so cheap. Though I think Property Brothers recently came to NY, so I need to see those episodes.

Mindi, I'm so sorry about your struggles with your parents. Sending good vibes your way.

DS2 has had a bunch of snow days now, and if there are any more, he is going to lose vacation days. Last week it was actually two days because the second day the school didn't have power (and neither did we). We have a very small generator which operates the necessities (Nespresso machine and lights/outlets in the boys' rooms), but seeing as how DS1 cannot do any school without an Internet connection I am considering purchasing a portable hotspot.

DH is taking the boys away for a few days next week - "guy time". I am excited for them, but excited for me, too. My mom lives with us and I really never get to spend any time with her, we are usually both running.

Good vibes requested for DS1 tomorrow, he is singing at Carnegie Hall as part of a show based on songs from Tony-award winning musicals. He is one of the kids given an individual song, not just the group numbers or solo. He is singing "Luck Be A Lady" from Guys and Dolls, which he doesn't really like but probably because it's peppier than what he prefers to sing. Anyway, a lot of industry will be there and family too. He will be singing there again in June, but that's from winning a vocal competition and that show will be extremely boring (many categories for various instruments) and I don't think even DH will go. However, that song he likes to sing ("Beautiful City" from Godspell).


----------



## Mindi B

Break a leg, DS1!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> Break a leg, DS1!


What she said!!! 
He’s going to do GREAT!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, is there any Pi pie left?  It looks irresistible!  Your DH is a definite keeper.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Small rant coming........When is this effing winter going to be over?


----------



## pursecrzy

Found out today we’ll have one less employee for our busy season.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

pursecrzy said:


> Found out today we’ll have one less employee for our busy season.



Pursey, does this mean a heavier work burden on you?


----------



## pursecrzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> Pursey, does this mean a heavier work burden on you?



Most likely.  I can’t see how it wouldn’t.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Here's hoping they replace the employee they let go.


----------



## pursecrzy

Thanks CG!


----------



## Mindi B

We finished the Pi pie last night, CG.  It _was_ really good, and DH was rightly proud of his crust, which came out beautifully--multi-layered and light!  Yeah, he's a keeper, but you may need to remind me of the Pi pie the next time he makes me want to throw him out a window.
pursey, that stinks.  Was the departure, er, voluntary?  I hope your company can find an adequate replacement, even temporarily, to get you through the busy time.


----------



## pursecrzy

They had given her working notice and her last day was to be in May. She chose to leave earlier.

Their reason for letting her go was change of direction of the business. 
I highly doubt they will get someone to replace her even temporarily.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Pursey, perhaps in the middle of your busy season might be the time to inquire about a salary increase???  It would be well deserved with an increase in work load.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, the mention of throwing DH out the window reminded me of a time about 12 years into marriage.  I threw a sauce pan at my DH and barely missed him.  He was safe but the pan was badly dented.  Can't even remember why.  And, we still made it to 43 years.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> Break a leg, DS1!





etoupebirkin said:


> What she said!!!
> He’s going to do GREAT!!!



Thank you! We love the lady who is running this show. She will have industry people there as well, which is good for him as his agent doesn't do much with the music side of the business (each of her last two employees in that area went to CESD - one is one of her best friends so it wasn't a negative thing beyond that she doesn't specialize in it). At last year's show one of the performers got noticed and it led to her being cast as one of the girls in Frozen on Bway, so it's serious industry. I think that as long as he keeps his hair out of his eyes and pretends to enjoy the song he's singing, he will be fine. I'm probably more nervous than he is!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

BBC, let us how the performance goes!  He'll be wonderful!


----------



## Mindi B

.


----------



## csshopper

BBC said:


> Thank you! We love the lady who is running this show. She will have industry people there as well, which is good for him as his agent doesn't do much with the music side of the business (each of her last two employees in that area went to CESD - one is one of her best friends so it wasn't a negative thing beyond that she doesn't specialize in it). At last year's show one of the performers got noticed and it led to her being cast as one of the girls in Frozen on Bway, so it's serious industry. I think that as long as he keeps his hair out of his eyes and pretends to enjoy the song he's singing, he will be fine. I'm probably more nervous than he is!


BBC - He'll be great . You have many many reasons to be a "proud mom" beyond his amazing talent. Read his blog, what a grounded, solid young man with all his priorities in the right place. Can imagine he is a dream for people in the industry to work with and will serve him well. Hope you all have a fabulous evening at Carnegie Hall!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Those ears, those faces......I die!


----------



## Mindi B

I haven't succeeded in getting a really good picture of Mabs with her ears forward (instead of pulled a bit back) yet.  Her ears are eNORmous.  They are two cute kids, aren't they?


----------



## Mindi B

I had a frank (blunt, painful, confrontative) conversation with my parents yesterday evening.  I had to recount, in detail, what they had _done_ and _said_ recently.  Both of them have a poor recollection of the last week or two--My dad's issue is chiefly pharmacological, I believe, following a minor surgery and a new, ill-advised Rx; my mom's is physiological/neurological and will not improve.  Last week was a doozy, involving neighbors, EMTs, and panicked middle-of-the-night phone calls.  Neither mom nor dad was happy to hear the facts.  Both have decided, as ever, to continue onward as if nothing was said and nothing needs to change.  (It's incredibly disorienting to get one story from outsiders and a completely different story ["I would NEVER do that!"] from a parent.  Sadly, I have to consider my parents to be the less credible sources.) 
I'm just wrung out emotionally.  I THINK they have agreed to an in-home visit once or twice a week.  I'm proceeding with those plans.  But I have to face it: they are not going to make any course corrections until a full-on disaster forces their hands.  So I have to find a way to live with that knowledge.


----------



## pursecrzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> Pursey, perhaps in the middle of your busy season might be the time to inquire about a salary increase???  It would be well deserved with an increase in work load.



I just had a raise last month. I’ll use the busy season during my next compensation review in July to justify a raise


----------



## pursecrzy

I’m so sorry Mindi.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm so sorry it's come to this, Mindi.  You're in an untenable situation.  Please remember you've done the best you.  Sending tons of motherly hugs.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi,
Sending you love too. You always have us when you need to vent. 
Xoxo


----------



## chaneljewel

BBC, what a great opportunity for DS.  He’ll be fantastic I’m sure!  You must be so proud of him as to even get to this point has been hours and hours of hard work. Sounds like a determined young man!!
Mindi, I’m sorry about your parents.  My mom was finally forced to go to assisted living when she fell.  It was terrible at first as she was so so stubborn and downright mean, but she finally relented and became one of their favorites. I kept worrying that she was going to get kicked out! Life was better for all when she became part of the “family” and accepted her new surroundings.  
Fun, fun trip EB!   Bet you can’t wait!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

chaneljewel said:


> . My mom was finally forced to go to assisted living when she fell. It was terrible at first as she was so so stubborn and downright mean, but she finally relented and became one of their favorites. I kept worrying that she was going to get kicked out!



Chaneljewel, a dear friend is experiencing the same thing with her mom.  Rather than a fall, she had to have her mom declared incompetent.  It was gut wrenching.  Her mother was always cantankerous, but when dementia set in, she had no choice.  I'm so sorry you had to experience this.


----------



## Mindi B

What CG said, chanel.  I feel I am walking that exact same path right now.  It is awful. 
I am heartened to hear yours has a happy ending!


----------



## etoupebirkin

When my family went through this with my Mom, my Dad was sensible enough to realize he could not handle this on his own. Then my Mom went into an Alzheimer's care facility. Now my Dad is in "independent living". He thinks it's the best thing and he's really happy there.

Sending hugs and love to all.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, that my dad could be described as "sensible."


----------



## gracekelly

It is pretty sad when a parent can't let go.  I was lucky in that my mother said to in these exact words "I'm not the woman I used to be."  That was a pretty big admission from a control freak.  At that point she wanted me to take over her finances and bill paying etc.  She was past the point of my being able to budge her from her home and in the end, her long term care insurance came through and paid for her care at home 24/7 

I think that in some instances, legal intervention is required.  The child of difficult parents is entitled to a life and some peace of mind too and worrying about parents all the time is not the way to achieve it.


----------



## Mindi B

I agree, gk.  A legal intervention is certainly something I've considered, but (rightly) the standard for guardianship is very high and my parents would not be considered _non compos mentis_ at this point.  A heartbreaking element is that my mom, like yours, is now ready to accept a change--indeed, desperately wants a change--but my father will not budge and she is not able/willing to resist him.  She is captive, so I am captive.  And functionally, they are in this nasty grey area of "situation serious but not yet grim enough for state intervention."  Eeeesh.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I made a quiche, fruit salad, salad and French style hot chocolate today. I’ve had the hot chocolate urge for a few weeks now. Am sipping slowly.


----------



## pursecrzy

I picked up lunch at Panera after MissPs walk with her peeps.


----------



## gracekelly

etoupebirkin said:


> I made a quiche, fruit salad, salad and French style hot chocolate today. I’ve had the hot chocolate urge for a few weeks now. Am sipping slowly.


That happened to me last week  I took the easy way out and bought some semi-sweet chocolate


----------



## etoupebirkin

gracekelly said:


> That happened to me last week  I took the easy way out and bought some semi-sweet chocolate


I used Trader Joe’s 72% cacao along with whole milk and heavy cream, powdered sugar and vanilla. It was luscious. With DD and DH sharing, it makes it possible to make.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Quick survey: Do any of you think that the Gucci ads at the top of the page are mildly disturbing? To me they’re a little creepy.


----------



## marietouchet

etoupebirkin said:


> Quick survey: Do any of you think that the Gucci ads at the top of the page are mildly disturbing? To me they’re a little creepy.



You got me up notice for the first time ... most of the ads - that I see on my desktop - are absent on my iPhone , will have to go check iPad 
This is way cool - no ads


----------



## Notorious Pink

marietouchet said:


> You got me up notice for the first time ... most of the ads - that I see on my desktop - are absent on my iPhone , will have to go check iPad
> This is way cool - no ads



No ads on the iPad. Plus the advantage of staying in bed [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> Quick survey: Do any of you think that the Gucci ads at the top of the page are mildly disturbing? To me they’re a little creepy.


eb, Oh, my gosh, yes! And to make it worse I had just finished reading a novel by the British author Anne Cleeves,  Inspector Vera Stanhope is trying to solve a series of murders where the victims' bodies have been staged in water among masses of floating flower heads.


----------



## Mindi B

BBC, I wanna know how DS1's performance went!
Fourth Nor'easter in three weeks due tomorrow.  More snow predicted than we've had all winter.
Blech.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, we're not supposed to be hit as hard as you, but I'm garaging my car and hunkering down for the duration.  Has DH stocked the pantry with lots to cook?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Stay safe in this latest snowstorm, everyone


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> Quick survey: Do any of you think that the Gucci ads at the top of the page are mildly disturbing? To me they’re a little creepy.


I think they’re terrible.  Sadistic is better.  I always rush to a forum so I don’t have to look.


----------



## Passau

The Gucci ads are quite disturbing.....but I think that is the point of the ads.
Everyone is talking about them and you stare that them trying to figure it out.


----------



## Mindi B

Agreed, and the ads' psychedelic, OTT aesthetic perfectly reflects designer Michele's vision for the brand.  Too much is never enough!  I kinda like it, even though it's emphatically not "me."


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> BBC, I wanna know how DS1's performance went!
> Fourth Nor'easter in three weeks due tomorrow.  More snow predicted than we've had all winter.
> Blech.



Fourth?? Doesn’t Mother Nature know it’s supposed to be spring already? Stay warm, everyone!

BBC, hope DD1’s performance went well!


----------



## Passau

I think the ads are geared for a younger demographic than I'm currently in....lol


----------



## etoupebirkin

I agree that they're not targeted to my demographic. But I can't see feminist young women liking the ads either -- a woman not coming alive until a man shows up?!!! It's a misogynist message.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, those were exactly my thoughts.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> EB, those were exactly my thoughts.


Great minds think alike!!! I hope you're OK in the storm. Snowed in here. But we have power, so I'm thankful.


----------



## gracekelly

The weather this country is having this year is ridiculous!  In the east you are pounded by the N'Easter and out west we are having big rain.  I spent Monday making sure all the drains were clear and working .  DH and I shopped yesterday and i cooked all afternoon so I can just reheat things.  Tomorrow will be much worse for us than today, but it isn't fun.


----------



## Mindi B

I hadn't looked at the specific Gucci ad under discussion and I agree--that message is misogynistic and outdated.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Can I rant?!!!
Whole Foods Cookie Bar is EVIL, EVIL I say — irresistible temptation. Jeff Bezos moonlights as Dr. Evil, complete with pinky in mouth.

I go to Whole Foods today at lunch to pick up a salad and a fruit salad for an event today. But alas, the cookie bar put its tractor beam on me, and like an obedient zombie, I complied. If you bought a pound of the stuff you got the tin FREE!!!
Needless to say, I ate 4 cookies, and Bwah i want more. Crack is less addictive.

The tin needs to go into the Freezer, NOW!!!


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## etoupebirkin

Jeff Bezos killed Chat!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Hmmm, EB, maybe it was Mark Zuckerberg.  We know he sold us all out.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> BBC, I wanna know how DS1's performance went!
> Fourth Nor'easter in three weeks due tomorrow.  More snow predicted than we've had all winter.
> Blech.





ouija board said:


> Fourth?? Doesn’t Mother Nature know it’s supposed to be spring already? Stay warm, everyone!
> 
> BBC, hope DD1’s performance went well!



It did!!! He sang great, DHs only note was that the song didn't show off his range (he didn't get to pick the song). He did the best he could with it acting-wise, but honestly he did not like the song at all, if it was up to him he would only sing ballads. But his voice sounded great and he didn't look miserable, so that's a win.

DH took a pic:




This is a song he loves singing - Just Breathe by Pearl Jam 


DH was supposed to take the boys to Jamaica on Thursday morning, but by Tuesday we were very concerned about the storm. He was able to get them down to Miami on Tuesday night and then to Jamaica on Wednesday, so it has been just me and my mom since then. 

We have a terrific snow blower which he taught the boys how to use. Unfortunately, he didn't teach me. So we spent a day snowed in and then it was a lot of shoveling, I have a long driveway on a hill and I was worried about melting and refreezing. Although mom has lived with us for two years we don't get a lot of time together, so we have had a great couple of days dining, shopping and catching her up on "This Is Us". DH taught the boys to scuba dive and they love it! (Yay! Because I am not interested and this can be a guy thing!!!) and they come back today so I am enjoying my last bit of quiet. [emoji28]


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> Hmmm, EB, maybe it was Mark Zuckerberg.  We know he sold us all out.


Yeah. I thought about deleting Facebook. But it makes it so easy to keep in touch with a broad range of people. I just have developed a very critical eye/ear to the stories in my feed.


----------



## pursecrzy

*Whispers* I don't need to delete Facebook as I don't have an account.


----------



## Mindi B

Me either, pursey.  Shhhhhh. . . .


----------



## etoile de mer

pursecrzy said:


> *Whispers* I don't need to delete Facebook as I don't have an account.





Mindi B said:


> Me either, pursey.  Shhhhhh. . . .




 ...me too,!


----------



## pursecrzy

Oh good! I'm not the only one


----------



## smallfry

pursecrzy said:


> *Whispers* I don't need to delete Facebook as I don't have an account.





Mindi B said:


> Me either, pursey.  Shhhhhh. . . .





etoile de mer said:


> ...me too,!



I actually just opened a Facebook account because I've started volunteering for a rescue where the director posts information and volunteer requests on the rescue's Facebook page.  I never post anything myself, but I do comment on others' posts.  I'm not completely comfortable having an account, though!


----------



## Mindi B

Nope, you are definitely not alone, pursey.  I do not face the book, twit the tweet, or insta a single gram.  I am, in contemporary terms, a Luddite, what with my prehistoric e-mail reliance.


----------



## etoile de mer

*Mindi*, I've been thinking of you, and your difficult situation with your parents.  My husband has just travelled to help his stepfather, several states away. Such a delicate dance, offering help while respecting the need for autonomy. Message I received this AM, my husband was surprised to find his stepfather has not really been upfront regarding the extreme situation with his mobility. I completely understand his hopes for improvement, and possibly, not wanting to face a new reality of decreased mobility. We're his only family, so hard!  I hope your situation has improved, even just a bit!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you so much, etoile.  It is a shock when kids learn that their parents have been less than totally honest about their situation, even though the impulse is understandable.  Things are about the same with my folks.  I am working on being available and compassionate without getting too emotionally involved in any given issue.  Trying to recognize my limits, practical and psychological.


----------



## pursecrzy

I do check out one Twitter feed. Larry the Cat is very funny. 
I’ve been considering starting an Instagram for MissP.


----------



## ouija board

I, too, was FB, Twit, and Insta free up until January. TPF has pretty much filled that social media gap for me all these years, but a friend recently moved to Australia, and I promised her I’d at least open a FB account so I could see her photos. I’m not angry or worried (or surprised) about the data leak. Anyone mining data on me from FB will be sorely disappointed, or, at the very least, extremely bored: I like to eat out, and I have a hugely fat cat. [emoji23]


----------



## csshopper

pursecrzy said:


> Oh good! I'm not the only one





Mindi B said:


> Nope, you are definitely not alone, pursey.  I do not face the book, twit the tweet, or insta a single gram.  I am, in contemporary terms, a Luddite, what with my prehistoric e-mail reliance.


In line here with the rest of the Luddite's. If it's important enough for me to know, they can call,  email,  or Message me. Handwritten notes and letters work well also.  And Alexa does not live at my house.  

Yes, I'm ancient.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Can I ask for some vibes for my Dad? Some issues came up this past weekend. Made some plans to go visit him sooner rather than later. I think it’s time for assisted living for him.


----------



## pursecrzy

So sorry to hear that EB


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> Can I ask for some vibes for my Dad? Some issues came up this past weekend. Made some plans to go visit him sooner rather than later. I think it’s time for assisted living for him.


Vibes for you as well, eb.  At my age have been on the side of years ago having to deal with parental issues in the Mid West while I, an only child, lived in CA. Now as a 74 year old am sensitive to issues I may cause for my children. Not easy for any of us, but sounds like you are on top of things and your Dad is fortunate for a loving daughter as an advocate. Vibes to him too.


----------



## Hat Trick

etoupebirkin said:


> Can I ask for some vibes for my Dad? Some issues came up this past weekend. Made some plans to go visit him sooner rather than later. I think it’s time for assisted living for him.



Sending helpful vibes. Understand the issues.


----------



## etoupebirkin

My Dad is 95. He has diabetes. He has no short term memory. He does not control his diet and eats what he wants. He’s in independent living, so he eats off a buffet. I think it may be coming home to roost. My brothers and I decided not to pester him about it a couple of years ago. He was well into his 90s at that point.


----------



## smallfry

etoupebirkin said:


> My Dad is 95. He has diabetes. He has no short term memory. He does not control his diet and eats what he wants. He’s in independent living, so he eats off a buffet. I think it may be coming home to roost. My brothers and I decided not to pester him about it a couple of years ago. He was well into his 90s at that point.


Sending good vibes to you and your dad, EB.  95, wow!


----------



## Mindi B

Your love for your dad is evident when you speak about him, EB.  Sending vibes for both of you.


----------



## etoile de mer

etoupebirkin said:


> Can I ask for some vibes for my Dad? Some issues came up this past weekend. Made some plans to go visit him sooner rather than later. I think it’s time for assisted living for him.



Sending best wishes, I have so much compassion for all dealing with this!


----------



## lulilu

Sending you and your dad good thoughts, EB.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thinking about you and your dad, EB, and wish you both the best possible outcome.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Two little girls.  Can you guess which one is bad, bad, bad???


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Here's a hint..........the one with muddy feet and freshly mowed lawn throughout her fur.  The only thing Emma loves more than rain is newly mowed grass to roll in while it's raining.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, how is your dad?


----------



## Passau

Hoping everything is working out with you and your dad, EB!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> EB, how is your dad?



He’s doing better thank goodness. But I think we really needs to move him to assisted living. But it will be a BATTLE with a capital B to get him there. I will need steel-clad armor to get him there.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, man, do I hear that, EB.  Sending armor vibes.


----------



## Mindi B

CG, that little doll is naughty?  No, it cannot be!  Look at that FACE!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

You have no idea, Mindi!  Good thing she's so darned cute and cuddly.


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> Two little girls.  Can you guess which one is bad, bad, bad???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017014


CG- LOL, I guessed the wrong one, but either could get away with anything with those beautiful loving faces. You are outnumbered!


----------



## Mindi B

Speaking of naughty, Mabel just came in with paws and beard CAKED with mud.  She "cornered" a tree root in the back yard and was bravely pursuing it into its lair.  There is a softball-sized hole in the yard and DH and I just spent a solid five minutes and half a roll of paper towels trying to dedirtify our princess.


----------



## etoupebirkin

One of the peeps in my office has Mabel’s brother! Complete Doppelgänger.


----------



## Mindi B

Look at that little sweetheart!


----------



## lulilu

Is your office dog friendly every day, EB?


----------



## etoupebirkin

U


lulilu said:


> Is your office dog friendly every day, EB?


 Unfortunately not. Some people in my office are allergic. But the pup stayed in the office.


----------



## Rouge H

Cavalier Girl said:


> Two little girls.  Can you guess which one is bad, bad, bad???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017014



They are to precious and I don’t mind if either of them are bad ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chaneljewel

EB, at 95 I’m sure your dad is more than set in his way.  He’s had an amazing long life.  Good vibes that you can get him to listen. 
CG, beautiful furry kids!   Those adorable faces!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here’s a question re: dog ownership. Would it be easier to put the dog in the kitchen sink oe bathtub and clean the paws that way? Or would it not work?


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> Here’s a question re: dog ownership. Would it be easier to put the dog in the kitchen sink oe bathtub and clean the paws that way? Or would it not work?



I would have brought my Charlie into the shower. He hates it, but once he realizes he’s not getting out of a bath he gets in and just stands there looking miserable until we are done. He’s 40+ pounds so no kitchen sink, but I would do that if it was an option. Also his paws are dark and I imagine it would be harder with a lighter-haired dog.


----------



## Mindi B

That would totally work, EB.  It would be a little more labor intensive than a wipe-down, since you'd need to partially fill the tub or sink or have a flexible faucet hose, and/or have someone restraining the dirty dog so he or she doesn't do a runner.  Also, at least for me, it would mean I would then need to scrub out said tub or sink.  
But full-on canine baths DH and I do in the tub or shower (or sink when the pups are really tiny).  Since we have wiggly dogs, that production usually involves a showering person (aka designated wet person), and non-showering person (aka don't splash me person) and a hand-held shower wand thingie.  Showering person does the lion's share of the wetting while non-showering person plays goalie; non-showering person also helps with the shampoo and oversees the towel drying.  It's quick, but it's quite a production!
Er, this was way TMI, huh?  Sorry.
Need more coffee.


----------



## pursecrzy

EB, one of the other Cairn owners puts a rain suit and boots on her dog before they go for walks. 

https://muttluks.ca/products/dog-jog-rainsuit


----------



## Mindi B

I have been rendered all but speechless.  And we all know how unusual THAT is.
My mom's gaslighting of me has reached truly epic proportions.  It is so difficult to recognize and defend against gaslighting techniques because their whole raison d'etre is to make the target question his or her own sanity and fundamental "okayness," and man, they're effective.  And I can't know how conscious my mom is of what she's doing, and if she isn't aware, is the behavior still considered gaslighting, and do I have the right to be upset by it?
"You actually don't feel what you're feeling and what you experienced didn't happen, or if it did I didn't know/didn't mean it so it's not my fault and I'm angry at how unfair you are being to me by even bringing it up, and also I feel absolutely terrible that (you think) this thing happened so if you insist on your reality it will really hurt me which makes you the bad guy."
Voila!  I am both wrong AND bad, all at once.
Dang.


----------



## lulilu

Oy.  That sucks Mindi.  Purposeful or not.  But I think certain personality types behave like this instinctively, like knee-jerk reactions.  Doesn't make it less intentional IMHO.


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks, lulilu.  Part of my problem is, ironically, that I've been gaslighted like this all my life.  So now, when I think I recognize gaslighting, my previous gaslighting interferes with my ability to call gaslighting gaslighting.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi


----------



## Mindi B

Mabel cracks me up.  She just ZOOMED around the house, tongue lolling, making crazy growly noises.  She is full of the dickens, as my gramma would say.


----------



## Rouge H

I’ve always loved this picture


----------



## Mindi B

What a great photo, Rouge H!


----------



## Rouge H

I wish I could claim it but I have been looking or those slippers for myself...


----------



## Mindi B

They're so cute!  Do they come with a puppy?


----------



## pursecrzy

MissPs’ dog walker starts on Monday.


----------



## Mindi B

Tell us how it goes, pursey!  You're an awesome dog-mom.


----------



## pursecrzy

They met each other today and it went well. 

I start longer work hours on Monday. Woo hoo! Not.


----------



## Mindi B

Ugh, pursey.  Are the longer hours due to the busy season, the recent loss of your colleague, or both?
It's so great that you made special arrangements for Miss P to get her walks!  I have a problem with Mabel: She was a bit shy by nature, I think, and on top of that I was so paranoid about her getting ill that I didn't socialize her much as a puppy (plus she never showed any curiosity about strangers and was instead very skittish, and I didn't force it).  Now she is totally into me, DH, and brother Henry but deeply distrustful of anyone else, two- or four-legged.  Her first and only kennel stay last fall ended with me being chided by the staff for my failure to socialize her properly.  I am not sure if this can be fixed at this point or not, and I admit I dread hearing how I've let down my little furgal. 
Maybe I just can't, you know, leave the house for the next 17 years or so. . . .


----------



## pursecrzy

These will be normal busy season extended hours. 

MissP is the opposite of Mabel. She grew up with a lot of dogs and now it’s mostly me. She’s been going a bit squirrelly lately. Nothing major but she needs more exercise during the week and to see different people.

I’m going to leave it up to the experts to give their opinion on improving Mabel’s socialization.


----------



## Mindi B

I'd welcome input on Miss Mabs from our knowledgeable Peeps. She's a sweet and happy dog, just worried about strangers (and stranger-dogs). DH is our chief dog walker and he says she is clearly uneasy when other dogs are around, though he just keeps her moving and doesn't cater to her anxiety.  Some of the remedy is just repeated exposure, I think. . . .


----------



## ck21

Mindi—
I’m sorry for what you have to go through with DM.  You have every right to be upset or do whatever is best for you, even if the behavior isn’t intentional.

It snowed here last night.  SNOW.  The Easter egg hunt this morning was moved inside.  Will this winter ever end?


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, ck.
We're expecting up to 3 inches of snow on Monday, so I'd have to go with no, this winter will never end.


----------



## pursecrzy

Did anyone get sucked in by an April Fools joke?


----------



## Mindi B

Not yet. . . .  But there's still time.


----------



## pursecrzy

I feel like a complete idiot but I did get sucked into believing one. 

Not the second one though!


----------



## Mindi B

Fool me once, shame on you. . . .
What was the one that gotcha?


----------



## pursecrzy

https://www.davidstea.com/ca_en/tha...77348357&_bta_c=5d0bhxwgd6d0zhkpa6pu9p80ve0vw

David’s Tea had sent an email a few weeks ago about a contest to bring back one of their mugs so I wasn’t expecting an April fools joke.


----------



## Mindi B

Can't trust anyone these days.  I thought tea companies were supposed to be all kind and warm and crunchy granola?!


----------



## pursecrzy

Then there’s Swiss Chalet:

https://cloud.e.swisschalet.com/apr...18-moments-aprilfools_412018&utm_medium=email

I know some people are going to very upset this isn’t real


----------



## pursecrzy

I’ve been waiting for Vlad to come through with tPF’s April Fools joke!


----------



## Mindi B

Phew!  Now that Vlad has done his worst, I can relax for another year!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Someone please direct me....I missed it...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Wow, found it. Very impressive! Must have taken a lot of work!


----------



## pursecrzy

BBC said:


> Someone please direct me....I missed it...



The header is now Pursebook with bunny ears


----------



## pursecrzy

Sorry BBC! Cross post


----------



## Mindi B

And THIS is as close as I'll EVER get to Facebook!


----------



## Notorious Pink

pursecrzy said:


> Sorry BBC! Cross post



Thats OK! I appreciate the help. I figured it was a website thing; 99% of the time I use my iPad. When I went to my computer to log in, I saw it.


----------



## ck21

Good night and Happy Easter!

Bracing for more snow tomorrow.  I just got Collin’s boots and snow pants ready.  It’s April for pete’s sake!


----------



## Mindi B

Three inches and counting.

The tree buds are deeply confused.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Yup. We got five or six. Finally stopped. [emoji20]


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Our weather is calling for a dusting this weekend.  Truly, this is the winter that won't go away.


----------



## lulilu

With most days being cloudy, in addition to rain and snow, my yard will never dry out.  I need a big cleanup after those bad wind storms.  And some major bush trimming so I can have painting done.  Nothing can happen until we get some dry weather.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Same here, Luli.  I had mulching started earlier this week because we had a warm spell a few weeks ago and weeds were popping up.  The jonquils came up too early and one of the snows got them and the forsythia bushes.   Luckily, the tulips look as though they'll make it.

Had the irrigation system opened last week only to discover the backflow whatchamacallit is broken and had been leaking all winter.  No wonder Emma kept coming in with filthy feet.

I'm sure the first 95-degree day with 80% humidity will come back to bite me for this, but I can't wait for summer.


----------



## lulilu

Jeez, CG!  This crazy spring is wreaking havoc.  I can't even imagine mulching for weeks yet.  Let alone planting anything.


----------



## Mindi B

Our weather forecast for the next ten days has an AWFUL lot of cloud and rain icons.  And, yes, some snow.

I am sooooo over this winter.  I am not hard to please--I don't ask for 80 degrees, just some sunshine for more than one day in seven!


----------



## Mindi B

It's snowing.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Nooooooooooo!


----------



## pursecrzy

We had snow here today too.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I made “what’s in the house” aka WITH Pasta. It was spectacularly good.
*Sauce*
EVOO Olive Oil
1 half head elephant garlic
Chunky garlic (the stuff in the tube you buy in the refrigerated produce section)
2 large shallots sliced
6 Red pepper pods
1 sprig rosemary
McCormick Mediterranean Spice Mix
Package of sweet Italian Sausage
Generous splash of very good quality aged balsamic vinegar

I’m a large skillet pour about a half cup of EVOO add the elephant garlic, pepper pods and cook for a few moments on high heat and then reduce the heat and let begin to cook until the shallots and garlic are soft and carmelized. Add the rosemary sprig during the process along with a dollop of the Mediterranean seasoning.

Take the sausage out of its casing and pan fry the sausage in a separate pan. Chopping the bits as you go and cook it till cooked through with yummy browned bits. Take out of the pan and drain on paper towels.

Add the sausage to the EVOO shallot garlic mixture, cooking on a medium heat. Add a good squeeze of the chunky garlic. Stir the mixture and let cook for 5-10 mins.

In the meanwhile, heat the water for the pasta and cook. I used Trader Joe’s Pappardelle.

While the pasta is cooking add the balsamic vinegar to the sauce and let caramelize and cook down while the pasta cooks.

Serve with the pasta. It’s delish.

ETA: I removed the rosemary sprig 2/3rds of the way through the cooking.


----------



## ck21

etoupebirkin said:


> I made “what’s in the house” aka WITH Pasta. It was spectacularly good.
> *Sauce*
> EVOO Olive Oil
> 1 half head elephant garlic
> Chunky garlic (the stuff in the tube you buy in the refrigerated produce section)
> 2 large shallots sliced
> 6 Red pepper pods
> 1 sprig rosemary
> McCormick Mediterranean Spice Mix
> Package of sweet Italian Sausage
> Generous splash of very good quality aged balsamic vinegar
> 
> I’m a large skillet pour about a half cup of EVOO add the elephant garlic, pepper pods and cook for a few moments on high heat and then reduce the heat and let begin to cook until the shallots and garlic are soft and carmelized. Add the rosemary sprig during the process along with a dollop of the Mediterranean seasoning.
> 
> Take the sausage out of its casing and pan fry the sausage in a separate pan. Chopping the bits as you go and cook it till cooked through with yummy browned bits. Take out of the pan and drain on paper towels.
> 
> Add the sausage to the EVOO shallot garlic mixture, cooking on a medium heat. Add a good squeeze of the chunky garlic. Stir the mixture and let cook for 5-10 mins.
> 
> In the meanwhile, heat the water for the pasta and cook. I used Trader Joe’s Pappardelle.
> 
> While the pasta is cooking add the balsamic vinegar to the sauce and let caramelize and cook down while the pasta cooks.
> 
> Serve with the pasta. It’s delish.
> 
> ETA: I removed the rosemary sprig 2/3rds of the way through the cooking.



Yum!  Sounds great, EB!


----------



## ck21

We have a foot of snow on n the ground and the forecast for the weekend is....snow.  Ugh.

I’m running a 5k tomorrow.  When I signed up I had envisioned a beautiful, sunny spring morning....


----------



## Mindi B

EB, I want to get you and my DH in a well-stocked kitchen for a day!  The results would be epic.  DH cooks the same way: whadda we got in the house?  Okay, let's put this stuff together!  I can only bow down to you both.


----------



## etoupebirkin

DH and I just said how much we really enjoyed the pasta last night. I served it with a nice salad. I also sliced the elephant garlic before I sautéed it. The key is using really good aged balsamic. It just carmelizes beautifully. If I were to shop for this, I might add some broccoli rabe. But I don’t normally keep this in the house.

I think it will work equally well with Chicken Italian Sausage for a healthier option.


----------



## Mindi B

ck, run quickly, run safely through the tundra tomorrow!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

^What Mindi said.  Especially the safely part!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Stay safe CK!!! It's just cloudy and yucky here. The only good news is that I get to snuggle up by the fireplace with the kitties. Rocket's been especially snuggly.


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> ck, run quickly, run safely through the tundra tomorrow!



So, funny story.  The 5k is tomorrow.  I only realized this after driving there this morning and wondering where everyone was!


----------



## Mindi B

NOOOO!  Glad you can laugh at it, ck!  Er, an extra day to consume necessary protein?  My good wishes are unchanged!


----------



## Mindi B

How did the 5k go, ck?

Apropos of nothing: I love cultural differences.  For example, as Hermes buyers well know, the assumptions and practices surrounding consumers and retailers in France are so dramatically different from that in the US (or Asia!) that it's disconcerting for Americans.  I was corresponding with an on-line retailer located in Montreal; thus, French-speaking (though I know French Canadian and French French are not interchangeable).  The customer service page stated that if an item was shipped with duties pre-paid, this would be noted under the item price.  The item I was looking at had no such notation, but it seemed probable to me that duty to the US would be included.  So I live-chatted with a rep.  She confirmed that items to the US were indeed shipped DDP, and went on to say, "The reason it is not so stated is that this is _obvious_, as this arrangement is part of the trade agreement between the US and Canada."
I literally laughed out loud.  Only a French person would tell a customer, "Well, our website _was_ inaccurate, but anyone with functioning neurons should have already been aware of this info, so, er, _duh_."

In no way do I mean this to be disrespectful to the French!  I am undeniably ignorant regarding international trade law. I just find the stark difference in attitude so amusing. French speakers do not suffer fools.


----------



## etoupebirkin

But Mindi, you are the last person I would ever consider a fool.

I’m in the airport waiting for my flight home. I went down to visit my Dad due the health emergency he had a couple of weeks ago. He has stress fractures in his foot. He’s extremely frail. He has severe osteoporosis. But at least it wasn’t complications from diabetes. It’s getting to the point where he needs to be placed in assisted living. He won’t like it. But he’s one fall away from serious, if not fatal injury. He’s also living in fantasy land. He’s not competent to make any decisions.

It kills me to see him this way. I miss the guy with a twinkle in his eye and a spring in his step. The first night I was there, I could barely get any sleep. This is the last time I do it alone. With DH, he can make me feel so much better about the situation.

I went on Net a Porter and Matches Fashion did some stress shopping. Oy.


----------



## ouija board

EB, many hugs and vibes to you. Net a porter is a great place for stress shopping! I remember when my dad was in a similar stage of life, and yes, there was a lot of late night online damage done to my wallet at various retailers.


----------



## ouija board

Mindi, you are definitely not a fool! Imagine the response if you’d asked about something that WAS clearly and correctly stated on the website! But thanks for the heads up. I’ll make sure to brush up on international trade agreements before live chatting with a foreign retailer [emoji1] I’d imagine that for Europeans and Asians who cross borders more frequently than Americans, currency conversion and duty information are probably everyday knowledge, in the same way that knowing sales tax in different states and calculating gratuity come naturally to us.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, of course I don't "like" like your post about your dad, but I do totally empathize with it.  I hope your dad will cooperate with placement in an assisted living facility.
My parents have called three times today.  I am so tired.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> EB, of course I don't "like" like your post about your dad, but I do totally empathize with it.  I hope your dad will cooperate with placement in an assisted living facility.
> My parents have called three times today.  I am so tired.


We both can definitely commisserate with one another. It is so draining.


----------



## Mindi B

Allow me to correct myself: FOUR times.  My folks called four times today.
But they won't accept any outside help.
'Kay.


----------



## etoupebirkin

(((Hugs Mindi)))


----------



## chaneljewel

Hugs to both EB and Mindi...parent aging issues are no fun.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Because of Mindi and EB, I now know how lucky I was with my mom.  She lived mostly independently until she was almost 93.  After my dad died at 75, she was never comfortable being alone at night, but we solved that by hiring someone to stay the night.  Eventually, that turned into having someone there around the clock, but it was a small price to pay for the security of knowing she was being watched.  She did her own cooking and small chores and was able to stay in the home she knew and loved until 3 months before she died. 

I hope I can age as gracefully as she did.


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> Because of Mindi and EB, I now know how lucky I was with my mom.  She lived mostly independently until she was almost 93.  After my dad died at 75, she was never comfortable being alone at night, but we solved that by hiring someone to stay the night.  Eventually, that turned into having someone there around the clock, but it was a small price to pay for the security of knowing she was being watched.  She did her own cooking and small chores and was able to stay in the home she knew and loved until 3 months before she died.
> 
> I hope I can age as gracefully as she did.


cg- I have the same fervent hope!


----------



## ck21

csshopper said:


> cg- I have the same fervent hope!



Me too—I hope this for myself and my mom.

We are in the midst of a full-blown blizzard.  The craziness of our weather is just funny.  If I didn’t laugh, I’m sure I would cry.

Before the snow started I snuck out to see the Hunter collection at Target.  Cute stuff—especially the boots.

At least the weather makes it a little easier to stay inside and do some work and taxes!


----------



## pursecrzy

Nasty weather this weekend. Thankfully we didn’t have any plans. MissP and I are hunkered down in the house. 

Had time to try a different way of cooking a steak - sear in frying pan and finish in oven. Also tried a new potato recipe. Boiled baby potatoes, then sautéed in butter with minced garlic. Added lemon zest and parsley (didn’t have parsley so I skipped that ingredient). Very tasty. 
All very easy and I had the ingredients on hand.


----------



## csshopper

pursecrzy said:


> Nasty weather this weekend. Thankfully we didn’t have any plans. MissP and I are hunkered down in the house.
> 
> Had time to try a different way of cooking a steak - sear in frying pan and finish in oven. Also tried a new potato recipe. Boiled baby potatoes, then sautéed in butter with minced garlic. Added lemon zest and parsley (didn’t have parsley so I skipped that ingredient). Very tasty.
> All very easy and I had the ingredients on hand.


Pursey- Did the steak stay juicy? Have always wondered about cooking steak this way. The potatoes sound yummy!


----------



## Mindi B

That's how DH likes to do steaks, pursey.  Always seems to result in tender, juicy meat!  And those potatoes sound excellent.


----------



## pursecrzy

Recipe is from the New York Times.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Love NYT recipes!!!


----------



## pursecrzy

I got a digital subscription to th NYT about a month ago.


----------



## lulilu

^^^I have one too Pursey.  And to the WSJ.  Well worth it, but I have to avoid spending too much time reading -- I can lose track of time, lol.

We are having torrential rain.  It's so bad that the Y lost power and is closed this morning, and I have a 30+ pound dog insisting that she needs to sit on my lap.  Emmy hates thunder and literally shakes like a leaf.  I should just grab all the dogs and go back to bed.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Luli, I hope by now either the storm has passed, or you're back in bed with all the pups!


----------



## Mandycharlie

Squeal, just sold the London house..


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Congratulations!


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> Love NYT recipes!!!


Me too!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Freezing here after 70s this past weekend.  Winter just won’t let go. Spots of snow on the ground too. I’m tired of winter attire...coats and gloves and scarves and boots and heavier clothes...ugh.  Just want some spring weather to enjoy...not too hot but warm enough to wear sandles and flip flops and maybe the occasional sweater in the evening.  I want to feel the warm sun on my back when I’m outside working in my yard.  We need to be able to put in a prescription for our perfect weather...lol.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Rest In Peace Barbara Bush. You were a woman to be admired.


----------



## ck21

chaneljewel said:


> Freezing here after 70s this past weekend.  Winter just won’t let go. Spots of snow on the ground too. I’m tired of winter attire...coats and gloves and scarves and boots and heavier clothes...ugh.  Just want some spring weather to enjoy...not too hot but warm enough to wear sandles and flip flops and maybe the occasional sweater in the evening.  I want to feel the warm sun on my back when I’m outside working in my yard.  We need to be able to put in a prescription for our perfect weather...lol.



I completely agree.  I have cute sandals just begging to come out!

Had my cholesterol tested today and I’m resigned to a life of broccoli and kale....


----------



## etoupebirkin

CK, I hope your test came back, so that you’re not completely resigned to greens!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I gave my DH a good laugh last night. He took some clients to the Wizards game. So that left me home alone. So, I decided to get take out Sushi from my favorite place. Then, I watched The Shape of Water. I don’t know whether it’s wildly appropriate or wildly inappropriate.

I didn’t plan it that way, it just happened. I almost watched Pitch Perfect 3.

DH chuckled to me about it this morning. He said it’s like watching Babe eating a BLT. DH and I share a very dark sense of humor.


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## pursecrzy

MissP came to work with me today and found a comfy spot to hang out in


----------



## Mindi B

I am showing Mabel what a REAL terrier looks like.  She is getting too big for her britches.


----------



## pursecrzy

Well, Mabel does have those ears to live up to!


----------



## Mindi B

She is such a little fink, pursey.  But so cute, and playful, and a champion snuggler.  I guess we'll keep 'er.


----------



## Mindi B

I think I posted this before, but what the heck.


----------



## pursecrzy

Those ears!


----------



## Mindi B

It's hard to photograph those ears, actually, because when she sees anyone looking at her, or pointing a camera, she swivels them backwards to say "I am just a shy little sweetheart!"
But she's really a stinker.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mine’s a turkey.


----------



## pursecrzy

I call her a turkey so much, she’ll come running if she hears me say it.


----------



## ck21

Hellloooooo!  
Tonight is Collin’s first ever sleepover (here).  Hoping for a peaceful night!


----------



## Mindi B

Speaking of turkey-doggos (read with emphasis on the italics to duplicate my exasperation): I am about to go pick up _Mabs_ from the _animal hospital_ where she spent the _night_ because she _ate_ something that _wasn't food_ and couldn't stop throwing _up_ and _shuddering_ and an _x-ray_ suggested there might be something _tricky_ in her _stomach_ last night.
But they said this morning's x-ray was good, she ate her breakfast, and after some additional observation she is good to go.  Fingers crossed that the whatever-it-was she ingested is now calmly making its way out of her body in the normal manner.
Sheesh.


----------



## pursecrzy

Yeesh! So sorry to hear that.

MissP is a pro at finding dead mice on our walks. She also ate my mouth guard. Dogs.


----------



## Mindi B

And I won't even TELL you what Mabs made a beeline for the minute she got back into her yard.
Won't. Even.


----------



## pursecrzy

Poop?


----------



## Mindi B

Er, 
yes.


----------



## pursecrzy

Yeah, MissP was doing that earlier this year.


----------



## Mindi B

Do you have a secret weapon to discourage it?


----------



## pursecrzy

Unfortunately, no.

I asked about it during our walk with her peeps. There are things you can sprinkle on turds but rain washes it off. 
You could pick it up immediately but that defeats the purpose of just letting dogs out in the yard.


----------



## Mindi B

There's also stuff ("For-Bid") that you can feed to the poo-producer to (supposedly) make the poo less, er, attractive?  But I tried it (giving it to Henry) and Mabs was not dissuaded.  So we're doing the "pick up after HenHen immediately" thing.  Sigh.


----------



## Mindi B

Did my poo talk kill Chat?
Scatology: Ending conversations since time immemorial.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi and Pursey, it's reassuring to know my own disgusting little poop munchers aren't the only ones.  Emma will literally loiter behind Macy as she circles to poop.  Apparently, she likes her treats warm from the source.  Gross!

And since I'm complaining about Emma in particular, her latest is breaking my heart.  We have a family of baby bunnies in the woods that are part of the fenced area.  So far, she's tried to bring two inside.  The first one was dead on arrival at the back door, but I managed to rescue the second before it suffered too much damage.  For now, I'm taking her for leash walks around the neighborhood and not letting loose in the backyard.  She's my second ever "killer Cavalier."  Though in her defense, I think she's mostly trying to play with them.


----------



## lulilu

CG, my Moosie would try to catch any small creature.  He'd toss them around if we didn't get there fast enough.  I'd like to think he was playing, but I think it was more a way to kill the thing.


----------



## Mindi B

Dogs are just gross, there's no way around it.
We have to watch Henry like a hawk, CG, because Mabel will stalk him just like Emma stalks Macy and DH or I have to get there first!
The bunny thing is tough. I suspect Mabel would be the same, though I'm hoping never to have this confirmed.  But she is all terrier: a digger, a squeaker eviscerator, and a fervent "break its neck" shaker.
On the positive side, I think "Killer Cavalier" could be a lucrative movie!
*Coming this June: KILLER KAVALIER!  It's kute, it's kuddly, it's deadly!  Unleash the khaos!  No one will be seated during the controversial "mouse babies" sequence! 
*


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, by all means, run with it!    You might want to change the "mouse babies" to chipmunks, though.  There's pretty much nothing more horrifying than a chipmunk screaming for its life.  Learned that little tidbit from our "killer cat" years ago.


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, yes, the death shrieks of small varmints.  Rabbits can scream, too.  My aunt's cat taught me that.  Glad your bunnies don't do so.  
Nature ain't always purty.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I remember Rocket playing with mice in the house at night. Inevitably while DH was away on business, so I had to deal with the mayhem and corpus delecti (sp?).


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## pursecrzy

Spring has finally sprung up here. I feel like I’m living with Pig Pen with all the mud she tracks in.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh my gosh, Mabel too!  We are getting good at scooping her up at the door to wipe her paws!  And she is getting good at eluding us!


----------



## pursecrzy

MissP isn’t thrilled about getting her paws wiped but will cooperate by picking them up. After running around the kitchen a bit.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Pursey, at least she cooperates.  Emma stands still for it because she knows there's no escape. Mia lines up for it because she sees it as a treat, and loves the massage with a fluffy towel that comes before the feet are cleaned.


----------



## pursecrzy

True, CG.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Cripes!  I found another bunny warren on the other side of the backyard.


----------



## pursecrzy

Uh oh CG. 

MissP took herself on an adventure and wound up in the paddy wagon 
She’s lucky she’s cute.


----------



## pursecrzy

April has sucked scissors. Here’s hoping May will be better.


----------



## Mindi B

Noooo!  Did Miss P make an escape?!


----------



## pursecrzy

Yep.


----------



## pursecrzy

She was found and returned to me quickly. I think she was pissed her adventure was cut short.


----------



## pursecrzy

On the other hand, the system works.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh my gosh.  You must have been panicked!


----------



## pursecrzy

Not her first romp on her own.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, Miss P.  She IS a turkey!
Mabs has peed upstairs twice this week, for absolutely no good reason.  DH was downstairs both times, ready and willing to let her out if she had bothered to drag her fuzzy little butt down the steps.  Both times I was alerted by hearing her "scuffing" her hind feet to cover the evidence.  (Unsuccessfully, of course, as even my not-all-that-clean house doesn't have enough soil on the floor to cover a puddle.)
She has had several rapid trips downstairs in my arms and some serious talking-tos, and is now so distressed by my strictness that she is asleep on my lap.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Pursey, an escape is always terrifying.  So glad Miss P was quickly returned.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> She has had several rapid trips downstairs in my arms and some serious talking-tos, and is now so distressed by my strictness that she is asleep on my lap.



LOL!  Mindi, you're about as strict as I am!  My first reaction to an accident in the house is always, "Poor baby, did mommy not hear you?  Do you feel ok?"  Followed by cleanup and some snuggle time.  Hmmm, are we doing something wrong???


----------



## ck21

Cavalier Girl said:


> LOL!  Mindi, you're about as strict as I am!  My first reaction to an accident in the house is always, "Poor baby, did mommy not hear you?  Do you feel ok?"  Followed by cleanup and some snuggle time.  Hmmm, are we doing something wrong???



Snuggle time cures all!


----------



## lulilu

Pursey, I am glad MsP was returned safely.  Moosie got out once and we freaked until he returned (there is so much wooded area behind and around our house, it was a nightmare looking for him).

On another note, my kids' bathroom is gutted and being redone and it is nerve-wracking.  I need it to be done.  And it is just beginning.


----------



## Mindi B

It is always stressful having workers in the house.  The invasion of privacy and general upheaval is not fun.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

The only good thing I can say about having construction done is that they tend to leave by about 3:30 or 4:00.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  And arrive around 10 am, in my experience.  Especially if they've told you they'll be there between 7 and 8.


----------



## lulilu

They are still here.  Making lots of noise.  I fear going up there.  And the worst of it is that I had to board Phil and Lil, or they'd be barking their brains out all day (and making my head explode worse than it is).  I miss the little monsters.


----------



## Mindi B

Aw, of course you miss your critters!


----------



## lulilu

They are my comfort monsters.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Aw, Luli, I'm so sorry!  I haven't started on inside stuff, yet.  Am dreading it.  Fortunately, if the pups are really bad when they get inside, I can take them to a friends house during the day.


----------



## PYTKelly

Ok can I please ask you ladies your opinion? Or lead me to the chat that's better for this. I got offered a Mini Kelly II in Bleu Electrique Palladium. I'm not a huge fan of the color that I've seen in person before but in the Epsom it was a nice deep blue and really liked it! Opinions??


----------



## etoupebirkin

^^^ Personally, I love Bleu Electrique in all forms. If  I wanted a mini-Kelly, I'd grab it. You may want to start a thread on the main forum if you want a lot of answers. Most of the chat here is about pets (pooh!), family, and life — both the good and bad. It's rarely about Hermes.


----------



## chaneljewel

lulilu said:


> They are still here.  Making lots of noise.  I fear going up there.  And the worst of it is that I had to board Phil and Lil, or they'd be barking their brains out all day (and making my head explode worse than it is).  I miss the little monsters.


Ahh lulilu...my one nonbarker is the worst barker when someone different is in the house.   I think she’s trying to protect me. My barker doesn’t usually bark at all.  Figure out this one!   Lol.


----------



## lulilu

PYTKelly said:


> Ok can I please ask you ladies your opinion? Or lead me to the chat that's better for this. I got offered a Mini Kelly II in Bleu Electrique Palladium. I'm not a huge fan of the color that I've seen in person before but in the Epsom it was a nice deep blue and really liked it! Opinions??



I don't know the rules re posting new threads, but you could post this question in the bag offers thread too.


----------



## labellavita27

Is it me or do you ladies get antsy waiting for the call for any bag? It’s only been close to 2 months.


----------



## Mindi B

I am not in the market for a bag at the moment, but of COURSE we get impatient--or at least, I have in the past!  Instant gratification is my middle name!


----------



## lulilu

labellavita27 said:


> Is it me or do you ladies get antsy waiting for the call for any bag? It’s only been close to 2 months.



I have found that being an H lover has taught me that I must be patient -- H can take forever to produce your bag, or deliver POs.  Just a fact of H life.  In one way it's kind of good -- the stuff is so expensive that if it were readily available you could go overboard lol.  One or two bags a year is good.


----------



## pursecrzy

Sometimes you need to listen to the universe when it’s telling you to go home.


----------



## Mindi B

I am intrigued about the context, pursey.  But, yes, you are correct.
The universe tends to tell me to crawl under my bed, advice I also frequently heed.


----------



## pursecrzy

Flood at work, then power in the area went out.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh boy.  Are you safely home now?


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, while I can't fit under my bed, I can on occasion be found under the covers, waiting it out.

Pursey, hope you are home and power returns before dark.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Oh boy.  Are you safely home now?





lulilu said:


> Mindi, while I can't fit under my bed, I can on occasion be found under the covers, waiting it out.
> 
> Pursey, hope you are home and power returns before dark.



Got home safely and have power!
My house was outside the power outage area thankfully. 

I was trying to decide what to accomplish with my bonus afternoon, then couldn’t get off the couch. 
I needed some downtime.


----------



## lulilu

Resting and catching your breath is an accomplishment, Pursey.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Couch is good. Written by someone snuggling on a sofa with 2 cats and my DH.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Education has officially jumped the shark.  UK schools are replacing analog clocks with digital ones because so many students have difficulty reading them and are stressed when taking timed tests.  Oy!


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## Rouge H

Here’s the newest addition to our family Winston and Bentley. DH and I are having a wonderful time bonding with these lovely boys.❤️


----------



## Mindi B

OMG, they are gorgeous.  And I loooove their names!
Give them each a smooch for me!


----------



## lulilu

So cute Rouge!  I love that you got two.  My Lil and Phil are siblings and they love each other so much.  Do you have other dogs?


----------



## Rouge H

Mindi B said:


> OMG, they are gorgeous.  And I loooove their names!
> Give them each a smooch for me!


Thank you, I will give them hugs from Auntie M...


----------



## Rouge H

lulilu said:


> So cute Rouge!  I love that you got two.  My Lil and Phil are siblings and they love each other so much.  Do you have other dogs?



Yes, I have another she’s 10. I did have two but recently lost my other Cav. I am glad I got siblings it does make it easier as they entertain each other.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh my goodness, Rouge!  How precious!  Are they littermates?  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## smallfry

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4057574
> 
> Here’s the newest addition to our family Winston and Bentley. DH and I are having a wonderful time bonding with these lovely boys.❤️


Oh my goodness, they are precious!


----------



## pursecrzy

They’re gorgeous Rouge H. Congrats!


----------



## pursecrzy

CRAZY wind here.


----------



## Rouge H

Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh my goodness, Rouge!  How precious!  Are they littermates?  I'm so happy for you!



Yes, they are siblings and angels when they sleep!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I want to kiss those little marshmallow cheeks!


----------



## Mindi B

Pursey, we had that wind last night!  It was warm and so strong. . . it felt kind of eerie, actually.  And of course Mabel loved it and wanted to spend an hour in the yard at 1:30 am.


----------



## pursecrzy

The universe had to have one more laugh at my expense and blew my neighbors tree onto my front yard. 

Worked out OK as I didn’t like the tree, my car was in the garage and no damage was done. 
Same neighbors started up their chainsaw and got rid of it pretty quickly.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4057574
> 
> Here’s the newest addition to our family Winston and Bentley. DH and I are having a wonderful time bonding with these lovely boys.❤️


They're so cute!!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

DD is all grown up and thinks beyond just herself. Two instances happened this morning to confirm this. 

DD and I were going to the basement together to get some items out of storage. I decided to do a large load of laundry and picked up one end of the laundry basket. DD immediately (without prompting) picked up the other end and helped me bring it downstairs.
DD was asking about black tie dresses. I showed her something that I had in the closet. She tried it on in her room, decided it didn't work, then put it on the hangar and placed it back in my closet.
These may not seem to be big events, but they are HUGE to me. It shows that she's matured, and sees things that need to be done and just does them without prompting.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

They Are huge, EB!  You and DH have reared wonderful children who are now thoughtful, young adults.  That's a major accomplishment.


----------



## katekluet

etoupebirkin said:


> DD is all grown up and thinks beyond just herself. Two instances happened this morning to confirm this.
> 
> DD and I were going to the basement together to get some items out of storage. I decided to do a large load of laundry and picked up one end of the laundry basket. DD immediately (without prompting) picked up the other end and helped me bring it downstairs.
> DD was asking about black tie dresses. I showed her something that I had in the closet. She tried it on in her room, decided it didn't work, then put it on the hangar and placed it back in my closet.
> These may not seem to be big events, but they are HUGE to me. It shows that she's matured, and sees things that need to be done and just does them without prompting.


This made me chuckle as I have been there, and it’s lovely to experience


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Today I taught 2 old dogs a new trick.  One old dog (me) discovered a long forgotten clicker I'd bought years ago for training the pups.  Mia has always been something of a problem barker, but I thought it was worth a try.  I'm shocked how well it's working.  All I have to do is show it to her when she's in a situation in which she'd normally bark and she steps back, sits, and is quiet.  Amazing!  I'm so proud of my fur child!


----------



## lulilu

All of my dogs bark.  They set one another off, but Lilly is probably the worst.  How does the clicker work?


----------



## Mindi B

I expect you at my house this weekend with that clicker, CG!


----------



## Rouge H

Funny you mention the clicker CG, I was given two by my local pet store. I use them on the pups when I want them to come now by clicking it and then rewarding them with a small treat. It took three tries and they have it down. Pretty amazing little gadget.


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> Today I taught 2 old dogs a new trick.  One old dog (me) discovered a long forgotten clicker I'd bought years ago for training the pups.  Mia has always been something of a problem barker, but I thought it was worth a try.  I'm shocked how well it's working.  All I have to do is show it to her when she's in a situation in which she'd normally bark and she steps back, sits, and is quiet.  Amazing!  I'm so proud of my fur child!


CG- this old dog could sure benefit from this. Cocoa has a high pitched bark that can be a problem in some situations. Do you click when Mia barks? Is there a voice command also or just the click? I am I trigued and want to try this.


----------



## chaneljewel

CG, I’d like to know about the clicker too. My tiny 5 pounder is relentless at times with her barking.  I think that she can hear a leaf move!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mia has a very sharp, high pitched bark, otherwise, it wouldn't bother me.  When I first started using the clicker, at the first sign of a bark, I pointed it right in her face and clicked until she stopped.  So far, it's only taken 2 clicks.  After just a few hours, all I had to do was point it at her.

CSS, I didn't use a voice command but I'm going to start doing it today.  Hopefully soon, I'll be able to point at her and say "stop" and that'll work.  We're a work in progress.  

Luli, mine set one another off, too, but Mia's the only one whose bark could break glass, so I'm concentrating on her.

Chanel, that's describes Mia, too.  Sometimes in the middle of the night, she sits straight up and sounds off.  I've taken to using Alexa (Amazon Echo) to play "white noise" through the night.

Rouge H, I'm wondering if the clicker could be used for more than one command.  Am kinda thinking that would be confusing.  Have you tried it for anything other than "come"?

Mindi, I'm mentally packing my bag as I type!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Said clicker.................it's sitting on 3 3/4 square coaster.


----------



## Bagberries

Hi.. Is there any thread that talk about quality issues?


----------



## Mindi B

CG, I think you may have invented a new form of clicker training!  Traditionally, a clicker is used as an auditory marker to say, "Yup, that's what I wanted, and now a reward is coming" to the dog.  As in, "Sit!"  Dog sits. Immediately click and treat.  It's used because it's a replicable and fast way to mark desired behaviors.  Since I can't walk and chew gum simultaneously, I never got into clicker training and just use verbal markers ("Good!" in a high voice).
It sounds like with Mia you are using the clicker not as a punishment, exactly, but as a sort of distraction to interrupt negative behavior.  I have to think that part of why Mia is experiencing this click as quelling is because it's so unusual for mom to click at her!  And she is so attuned to you that she can tell the click is disapproving.
BTW, I want 10% of the proceeds from your first bestselling dog training manual.  Just 'cus.  Dibs.


----------



## Rouge H

Cavalier Girl said:


> Rouge H, I'm wondering if the clicker could be used for more than one command.  Am kinda thinking that would be confusing.  Have you tried it for anything other than "come"?!



CG, I’ve only used it for the come command, I do agree it would be confusing using it for any other command.


----------



## Rouge H

Bagberries said:


> Hi.. Is there any thread that talk about quality issues?


All dogs and kitties are of quality in my mind


----------



## lulilu

They gave me a clicker before Rocky and I flunked out of obedience classes.  Like Mindi, I was supposed to use it to affirm his compliance (nah) with instructions.  Also like Mindi (sorry, lol), I couldn't seem to click it fast enough while giving the treat etc.  I might try it with Lillian or Phillip though to stop barking.  They get so hysterical (especially Lil) so fast with the barking, I am afraid they won't even hear it.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Miss Olive was the undisputed star of her obedience classes--she LOVED people and wanted nothing more than to interact with them.  She was so smart!
But Henry and I flunked out.  He was so laser-focused on the TREAT that he never grasped the concept that he needed to emit some specific behavior in order to obtain said TREAT!  (TREAT!)  And he was so nervous and neurotic that, in-between cleaning up his various stress-induced effluvia, I had little or no time to actually try, you know, training.
Ah, Henry.
Mabs is an unknown quantity.  I don't want to spend the money on classes right now, so as long as she is enjoying life with her "pack" and generally not a complete demon, it's all good.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

LOL!  Mindi, all I ask of my pups is, "not to be complete demons."  A little naughtiness is charming and a welcomed diversion.


----------



## lulilu

You'd be amused to no end at my house then, CG.  I call mine little monsters and the name fits except when they are snuggling on my lap.


----------



## chaneljewel

I think our furry girls have trained us.    They know they’ll get especially my undivided attention while bark, bark, barking.   Even Madeline the pug has trained us.  DH says that she knows we will come get her when she starts that incessant barking.  She’s 14 years old and sometimes has difficulty getting up but won’t even try if she knows we’re around.   I’m much more patient with that barking as someone might have to get me up when I get Madeline’s age in human years.


----------



## lulilu

Oh, chanel!  Nothing is so sweet than an old dog no matter what the infirmities are.  They have a way of getting us to do whatever they want.  She is a smart old girl.


----------



## Rouge H

I couldn’t resist this throw blanket for the pup mobile while on little trips for mommy to take a nap. It’s a great website with lots of fun quality things to offer in many breeds. www.doggieoftheday.com


----------



## Cavalier Girl

lulilu said:


> Oh, chanel!  Nothing is so sweet than an old dog no matter what the infirmities are.  They have a way of getting us to do whatever they want.  She is a smart old girl.



Ditto that!  My old girl has me at her bark and call 24/7.  It's an honor to clean up her poop and piddle.  As long as she's eating well, and enjoying snuggles, I'll keep mopping.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you for link, Rouge H!  Off to browse.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

PS.  That Blenheim with the cigar could be Mia.  It's so her.


----------



## Mindi B

I can't be sure, but I think "Mia" has an ace hidden under her ear. . . .Cheatalier!


----------



## Rouge H

Mindi B said:


> I can't be sure, but I think "Mia" has an ace hidden under her ear. . . .Cheatalier!


----------



## ck21

I have missed you guys!  The time goes by so quickly!

Hot cars is well in to his little league season and loving it.  My new (or not so new anymore) job keeps me hopping, but it’s so much more enjoyable.  Somewhere in that mix I need to find a new exercise routine as that has fallen a bit by the wayside.

Back to the regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Mindi B

ck, so good to "see" you and hear that all is well!  What position is Hot Cars' favorite?  Is he more into the batting or the outfielding?  Do I know anything about baseball?  (Answer: No.)


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Ck!  So nice to hear an update!  Do Hot Cars games mostly happen after work or on Saturday?  Would love to see a picture of him in his uniform.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, Mia is boycotting chat.  She said to tell you she doesn't cheat, she's clever and cagey.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, nooo, CG!  Please give Mia my sincerest apologies.  Explain to her that Mindi is one of those bipeds with a questionable sense of humor.  I have no doubt that her card game victories are entirely the result of skill and an amazing poker face.


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> ck, so good to "see" you and hear that all is well!  What position is Hot Cars' favorite?  Is he more into the batting or the outfielding?  Do I know anything about baseball?  (Answer: No.)



Mindi- he likes the action.  Loves first base but gets bored in the outfield.  At this age they rotate to different positions each inning, so he gets a good mix!


----------



## ck21

Cavalier Girl said:


> Ck!  So nice to hear an update!  Do Hot Cars games mostly happen after work or on Saturday?  Would love to see a picture of him in his uniform.



The games are Monday and Wednesday evenings.  It makes those nights so rushed, but gives us our weekends free!  I will definitely get a picture of him in uniform.  He’s getting so big!


----------



## pursecrzy

A crow just stole one of MissP’s toys from the backyard.


----------



## Mindi B

Holy cow!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I got the best Mother’s Day surprise. DH flew DS home fom Kentucky. It was a complete and total surprise. Quite frankly, it’s way better than a birkin!!!


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Holy cow!



I think you meant Holy crow!


----------



## smallfry

Happy Mother's Day 

Hope all the Chat Moms (of two legged kids and four legged kids) have a wonderful day!


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> I got the best Mother’s Day surprise. DH flew DS home fom Kentucky. It was a complete and total surprise. Quite frankly, it’s way better than a birkin!!!



Oh that’s awesome, eb!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

pursecrzy said:


> I think you meant Holy crow!



LOL


----------



## Notorious Pink

smallfry said:


> Happy Mother's Day
> 
> Hope all the Chat Moms (of two legged kids and four legged kids) have a wonderful day!



Happy Mother’s Day, everyone! Have a fabulous day!


----------



## Bentley1

Hi everyone !

Is there a SA Recommendation thread for Hermes like the one we have for Chanel??
Thank you


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Anyone know the price of a croc constance in size 18 in the USA? N Euro?


----------



## Mindi B

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Anyone know the price of a croc constance in size 18 in the USA? N Euro?



There is a 2018 pricing thread in the Hermes Shopping section that might have this info.  HTH!


----------



## Mindi B

Bentley1 said:


> Hi everyone !
> Is there a SA Recommendation thread for Hermes like the one we have for Chanel??
> Thank you



I don't actually think there is!  Access to Hermes product is so unpredictable and so heavily dependent on one's SA that I think people tend to keep their SA names a closely-guarded secret!  There is some name sharing in the Hermes Paris thread for those visiting the Mothership, but otherwise, I don't recall seeing such a thread for Hermes.


----------



## Bentley1

Mindi B said:


> I don't actually think there is!  Access to Hermes product is so unpredictable and so heavily dependent on one's SA that I think people tend to keep their SA names a closely-guarded secret!  There is some name sharing in the Hermes Paris thread for those visiting the Mothership, but otherwise, I don't recall seeing such a thread for Hermes.


Oh I see, that would make sense actually! 
I did have a very kind member DM with her SA's contact info and the SA responded very quickly, so I'm very thankful to the kind member's help! I'm currently only looking to purchase some Oran sandals and thought it would be nice to work with someone instead of purchasing online. 
Thanks for responding, I appreciate it!!


----------



## pursecrzy

Had one of those days where I got a lot done.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Those are the best kind of days, Pursey!  Happy for you!


----------



## pursecrzy

Thanks CG!


----------



## chefmom

I haven’t posted before so hello to all! I have a nice collection of bags, all purchased with my favorite SA in Chicago. My current favorite color is Craie. I have a chance to purchase a Kelly Walket in Craig for about half off. Wondered what everyone thinks of having a wallet in this color and would I need to change it out frequently. I currently use a small Dogon in Cappucine daily.


----------



## pursecrzy

chefmom said:


> I haven’t posted before so hello to all! I have a nice collection of bags, all purchased with my favorite SA in Chicago. My current favorite color is Craie. I have a chance to purchase a Kelly Walket in Craig for about half off. Wondered what everyone thinks of having a wallet in this color and would I need to change it out frequently. I currently use a small Dogon in Cappucine daily.



Hello and welcome!

My concern about Craie would be how quickly it would look dirty. Do you handle your wallet frequently?
Would dirt bother you?
The price is right.


----------



## chefmom

I don’t handle my wallet too frequently, but daily for sure. I’m thinking that I saw a post where someone wipes their wallet down with a leather wipe. I guess I’d be willing to do that once a week  I don’t have small kids or anything that would make my hands so dirty that I’d be afraid. The price is so enticing.......I had just ordered a Dogon Duo in Rouge Grenat when this Kelly became available. Sounds like I may just have to have both.


----------



## Hermezzy

chefmom said:


> I don’t handle my wallet too frequently, but daily for sure. I’m thinking that I saw a post where someone wipes their wallet down with a leather wipe. I guess I’d be willing to do that once a week  I don’t have small kids or anything that would make my hands so dirty that I’d be afraid. The price is so enticing.......I had just ordered a Dogon Duo in Rouge Grenat when this Kelly became available. Sounds like I may just have to have both.


I have a full leather azap in white and I adore it.  I have been pleasantly surprised at how good it looks, despite daily usage, although it is in epsom (the outside, anyway), which makes a difference.  I did have a GM evie in craie in epsom souple, and it did show dirt a bit more (esp. the fabric strap, actually- more so than the leather, strangely enough) but it was a gorgeous bag and I lament re-homing it now.


----------



## ck21

Hi, chefmom!  Welcome!


----------



## pursecrzy

So ready for the long weekend.


----------



## Mindi B

Is the long weekend for Victoria Day, pursey?


----------



## pursecrzy

Yep.  (Or as it’s known here May 2-4 weekend ‘cause a case of beer contains 24 bottles or cans)


----------



## Mindi B

But what would Queen Victoria say?


----------



## Mindi B

Who is getting up early tomorrow to revel in the royal wedding?
MEEEEEE!
DH has promised homemade scones with clotted cream and strawberry jam.  Which, yes, I am well aware is actually a tea thing, not a breakfast thing, but I am an American (basically a primate), so what the heck?
Go, Meghan and Harry!


----------



## pursecrzy

I’ll record it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Meeeee Tooooo!!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

I’m getting up early to see the festivities.  So excited by all of it!   
CG, thanks so so much for the clicker info.  I can’t tell you how much it’s helped my barker.  Lila is a tiny 5 pound (at the most) poodle who barked incessantly.  It only took once or twice for her to get it.  She’s really smart and caught on quickly.  Sometimes she’ll bark once then look at me...I don’t click for that but just when she continues to bark.  I ordered a set of four clickers from agmazon with coil wrist bands so can easily take one outside on my wrist.  I wish I’d used this years ago.


----------



## etoupebirkin

So Mindi, what did you think? I absolutely loved everything. Her dress was absolutely stunning. It really suited her. And. That. Tiara.

DD finished her first year of med school this week and was home. So we got up at 5:30, did a surgical strike at Wegmans and was home by 6:30. 
Our feast. I found a split of champagne. Hello Mimosas!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Beautiful, EB.  The wedding, and your set-up!  (I agree, it was a gorgeous ceremony, gorgeous day, and gorgeous dress.)
Please convey the congratulations of your Chat buddies to your DD on the successful completion of her first year!  The best part is that you've said she loves it.  THAT is worthy of celebration indeed.


----------



## csshopper

Here on the West Coast we had to get up even earlier, but worth it to support our California born Duchess of Sussex. Loved everything about the celebration. 

Clearly Meaghan has been embraced, did you see the pictures the other day of the Queen taking her future granddaughter’s dog home with her to Windsor, sweet photo of “Guy” peering out of the back seat window as her Majesty serenely rode beside him.


----------



## etoupebirkin

csshopper said:


> Here on the West Coast we had to get up even earlier, but worth it to support our California born Duchess of Sussex. Loved everything about the celebration.
> 
> Clearly Meaghan has been embraced, did you see the pictures the other day of the Queen taking her future granddaughter’s dog home with her to Windsor, sweet photo of “Guy” peering out of the back seat window as her Majesty serenely rode beside him.


I just looked up the picture—so cute!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Loved the entire ceremony...both before and after.  The dress was beautiful, and Harry and Meghan look so happy together.


----------



## Rouge H

I’ve watched all three royal weddings and this one seemed to be my favorite. Maybe because I’ve always wanted Harry to succeed and find true happiness. I believe he and Meghan will follow in the path of Diana in helping others around the world.❤️


----------



## Cavalier Girl

CJ, I'm so glad your little Lila responded to the clicker so quickly!  Poodles are known for their keen intelligence.  Cavaliers are decidedly NOT!  I guess that's why they're so darned cute.

Rouge H, I watched all three weddings, too.  By royal standards, this one seemed almost low key, but it was that very thing (and, the obvious love between them) that made it the most wonderful for me.


----------



## Mindi B

I agree with everyone re the royal wedding!  Harry and Meghan seem genuinely besotted with each other, and I so hope this marriage endures.  The ceremony was lovely and decorous and also, in some ways, delightfully subversive.  So far, Meghan has seemed able both to hold onto her unique identity as an American, biracial, feminist adult and simultaneously be respectful and appropriate with regard to her "new" (British, royal) culture.  It's a fine line she needs to walk, but she seems to have the necessary skills.


----------



## Mindi B

Vibes for my mom.  She has had CKD for years, but her numbers are up and she sees her nephrologist tomorrow--and she is terrified.  Would appreciate any good thoughts sent her way!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Sending vibes!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## lulilu

Mindi B said:


> Vibes for my mom.  She has had CKD for years, but her numbers are up and she sees her nephrologist tomorrow--and she is terrified.  Would appreciate any good thoughts sent her way!



I will say prayers for your mom, Mindi.


----------



## ck21

Vibes for your mom, Mindi.

Can we talk fashion for a minute?  How do chatsters feel about wide leg pants?


----------



## etoupebirkin

^^^Only if you are tall, skinny and leggy. Definitely not for me.


----------



## Mindi B

I am moderately tall, not skinny, and actually not all that leggy, but I love 'em.  There are ways to make them work for more petite people, but EB is right that it's tricky: you have to be very thoughtful about fit, drape, etc.
I also love the look of "puddle" pants (where the dang things are so long they "puddle" on the ground) but that look is strictly for photographs.  Can't walk in 'em, can't keep 'em clean.  Yet another fashion created by people who don't actually live in the real world.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm decidedly not tall, skinny or leggy, but I wear them anyway.  Always with platform shoes that add 3 inches to my height.  And no, they don't look great, but I love them.


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm decidedly not tall, skinny or leggy, but I wear them anyway.  Always with platform shoes that add 3 inches to my height.  And no, they don't look great, but I love them.


cg- ditto to all the above. Love the comfort of them, have them hemmed to just the right length, and for some reason the pairs in linen seem to look best.


----------



## pursecrzy

MissP is going to be an Aunt soon! Can’t wait to meet the puppies.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

pursecrzy said:


> MissP is going to be an Aunt soon! Can’t wait to meet the puppies.



Pursey, are any of the nieces or nephews coming to live with Miss P???


----------



## Mindi B

PUPPIES!


----------



## pursecrzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> Pursey, are any of the nieces or nephews coming to live with Miss P???



LOL! I’d love to have a companion for MissP but not at this point in time. I’m planning on renovating this year and having a puppy in the mix would be too much. 



Mindi B said:


> PUPPIES!



I know!


----------



## ck21

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm decidedly not tall, skinny or leggy, but I wear them anyway.  Always with platform shoes that add 3 inches to my height.  And no, they don't look great, but I love them.



Hmmm..I was just thinking about adding a heel to the look. 

You each make good points about wide leg pants.  I am also not tall and am less skinny than I was.  I continue to play with the wide leg pants I bought.  They are growing on me!


----------



## SilkCat

ck21 said:


> Hmmm..I was just thinking about adding a heel to the look.
> 
> You each make good points about wide leg pants.  I am also not tall and am less skinny than I was.  I continue to play with the wide leg pants I bought.  They are growing on me!



New-ish here, hope you don't mind me jumping into the conversation!

I think the trick to wide leg pants is figuring out the right length for you (with or without heels) and wearing them with a fitted top. I think they can work for anybody, just gotta find the right look for your style and shape


----------



## Passau

Love wide leg pants with boots!  I'm not tall or skinny either but I have several pairs.


----------



## Rouge H

I wish I could do wide leg pants...no can do


----------



## SilkCat

Does anyone ever feel they have to force themselves to see the difference between Hermes colors they love looking at and the ones they love wearing? For example, I've been loving certain blues/greens lately but I am wondering if they go with my wardrobe/style. If I bought bags to put them on display and look at them all day I would want them all. However, do you ever feel you have to stop yourself from buying a bag in a color you love but know you may not wear? 

I'm thinking of a B30 in malachite or BE or a deep red. Yet I'm also thinking about neutrals like gold, etain etc. Sitting on a table I think I prefer the bright/jewel tones because they're so vivid and rich. Yet when I look at what I wear and what i feel comfortable wearing, it's usually not bright or vivid colors.  Anyone feel similarly? What do you do?


----------



## Mindi B

I have this problem a lot, SilkCat, not only with Hermes bags but with clothing and shoes!  I see something that I LOVE, but the cut/pattern/colors/fabric/heel height/etc. don't suit me for some reason.  Maybe the heel is too high for me to walk, or the pattern is too loud for me to wear confidently, or the color washes me out, or the fabric is too heavy for comfort, or the garment is best suited for tea with the Queen or a debutante ball and I don't get the hoped-for invitation or or or . . . . 
I have, sadly, wasted a lot of money buying things I admired because they were so pretty, and then never wearing them and later consigning them for pennies on the dollar with a sad and guilty heart.  Sigh.
SO--a lot depends on your budget and your psychology!  There is nothing wrong with buying something because it's pretty if your finances and attitude (and closet space) allow you to have things you don't use just because you enjoy owning them.  But if that is not the case, generally I think it's best to go with what you feel you'll actually USE. Alternatively, sometimes I'll dip into an untried trend on the cheap and see if I actually make use of it, and if so, THEN I might splurge on the Hermes-level version.  Of course, then there is always the risk that the luxury version will no longer be available when I'm ready to pull the trigger, but I've learned there will always be another pretty thing to covet, so I'm getting better at not giving in to FOMO.
So, er, none of this is very helpful to you, I'm afraid.  But yes, I do know exactly what you mean.


----------



## SilkCat

Mindi B said:


> I have this problem a lot, SilkCat, not only with Hermes bags but with clothing and shoes!  I see something that I LOVE, but the cut/pattern/colors/fabric/heel height/etc. don't suit me for some reason.  Maybe the heel is too high for me to walk, or the pattern is too loud for me to wear confidently, or the color washes me out, or the fabric is too heavy for comfort, or the garment is best suited for tea with the Queen or a debutante ball and I don't get the hoped-for invitation or or or . . . .
> I have, sadly, wasted a lot of money buying things I admired because they were so pretty, and then never wearing them and later consigning them for pennies on the dollar with a sad and guilty heart.  Sigh.
> SO--a lot depends on your budget and your psychology!  There is nothing wrong with buying something because it's pretty if your finances and attitude (and closet space) allow you to have things you don't use just because you enjoy owning them.  But if that is not the case, generally I think it's best to go with what you feel you'll actually USE. Alternatively, sometimes I'll dip into an untried trend on the cheap and see if I actually make use of it, and if so, THEN I might splurge on the Hermes-level version.  Of course, then there is always the risk that the luxury version will no longer be available when I'm ready to pull the trigger, but I've learned there will always be another pretty thing to covet, so I'm getting better at not giving in to FOMO.
> So, er, none of this is very helpful to you, I'm afraid.  But yes, I do know exactly what you mean.



Haha I enjoyed reading that. It's certainly helpful to know someone else feels the same way  I've made my share of similar mistakes, and I still find my inner monologue arguing: "You love it! So you'll find occasions to wear it!" or "It's sooo you, just have to try and buy this shiny thing! This is the bright color to end all fears of bright colors. I promise." Alas, it usually doesn't work out that way.

Buying a Birkin I end up not wearing may be a costly mistake. But buying one that is beautiful to me _and _easily wearable would be amazing (not to say that I don't find most Birkins beautiful anyway)


----------



## csshopper

SilkCat said:


> Haha I enjoyed reading that. It's certainly helpful to know someone else feels the same way  I've made my share of similar mistakes, and I still find my inner monologue arguing: "You love it! So you'll find occasions to wear it!" or "It's sooo you, just have to try and buy this shiny thing! This is the bright color to end all fears of bright colors. I promise." Alas, it usually doesn't work out that way.
> 
> Buying a Birkin I end up not wearing may be a costly mistake. But buying one that is beautiful to me _and _easily wearable would be amazing (not to say that I don't find most Birkins beautiful anyway)



Silk Cat, this is an issue for the "ages" and I suspect mine is well beyond yours.   When I complained that my Birkin 35 was getting uncomfortable to carry due to age and scoliosis related shoulder and back issues, my SA said, "We need to get you a Kelly. it will be more comfortable" It was in classic orange H, what many aspire to, and a color that makes me smile, BUT, I learned it was a color I was not comfortable carrying, felt like a neon sign flashing "look at me" . Re homed it at a loss, but lesson learned, and applied what I did get for it to a Black Togo, PHW with optional canvas strap plus the leather one. Bliss! I use this bag constantly and hate to trade it off. Vintage Barenia is in the comfort zone as is Etoupe.  Just recently added a Rouge Garance and am working my way into carrying it.  We'll see,  DD may end up with it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

C A P S, CAPS, CAPS, CAPS!!!

So happy. Been watching the team for years. Now on to Vegas...and Fleury.


----------



## SilkCat

csshopper said:


> Silk Cat, this is an issue for the "ages" and I suspect mine is well beyond yours.   When I complained that my Birkin 35 was getting uncomfortable to carry due to age and scoliosis related shoulder and back issues, my SA said, "We need to get you a Kelly. it will be more comfortable" It was in classic orange H, what many aspire to, and a color that makes me smile, BUT, I learned it was a color I was not comfortable carrying, felt like a neon sign flashing "look at me" . Re homed it at a loss, but lesson learned, and applied what I did get for it to a Black Togo, PHW with optional canvas strap plus the leather one. Bliss! I use this bag constantly and hate to trade it off. Vintage Barenia is in the comfort zone as is Etoupe.  Just recently added a Rouge Garance and am working my way into carrying it.  We'll see,  DD may end up with it.



Indeed, I am young and inexperienced . I'm trying to be more mindful of my wardrobe choices, particularly when it comes to Hermes. I appreciate you sharing you experience with me. And I'm sorry to hear about your shoulder/back issues. I'm so happy the Kelly worked out though! I think Rouge Garance is easier to work with than classic orange at least. Can't go wrong with black, but I went for black for nearly all of my Chanel classic bags and my only Hermes bag (Constance) that I have to stop myself. Hermes has so many colors and I think I should try to explore some of them. I'm reading up on neutrals and the so-called Hermes chameleon neutrals. I'm having some fun looking through the color galleries in the reference library section. It can be a bit overwhelming when everything is beautiful; it's exciting at the same time. Maybe I should experiment with a Jige at first


----------



## bonelda

Hi - anyone know where I can find a Hermes snow globe to purchase. I have searched everywhere. Thanks for an suggestions.


----------



## Rouge H

bonelda said:


> Hi - anyone know where I can find a Hermes snow globe to purchase. I have searched everywhere. Thanks for an suggestions.



Do they even make such a thing?


----------



## bonelda

I saw a picture of one online


----------



## chefmom

I cannot wait to post the reveal of my Gris Asphalte Kelly with GHW. I passed on SHW a while ago and as kicking myself.


----------



## pursecrzy

chefmom said:


> I cannot wait to post the reveal of my Gris Asphalte Kelly with GHW. I passed on SHW a while ago and as kicking myself.



Congrats! Can’t wait to see it.


----------



## lulilu

chefmom said:


> I cannot wait to post the reveal of my Gris Asphalte Kelly with GHW. I passed on SHW a while ago and as kicking myself.



One of my "wish" bags at the moment.  You should also post this in the Bags Offered thread.


----------



## chefmom

I thought I was in love with it in SHW but I may like GHW better with the Gris Asphalte.


----------



## pursecrzy

MissP 1 baby bunny 0


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## etoupebirkin

I had my volume lifting home workout today. Amongst the things I did:
Squat: 4 sets of 8 reps at 135lbs. (4320 lbs) I was supposed to do 125lbs, but misloaded the bar and didn’t realize it until I was done.
Bench Press: t: 4 sets of 8 reps at 75lbs (2400 lbs)
Total lifted: 6720 lbs.

Needless to say, my muscles feel it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Rocket says, Mommy’s sorry she killed Chat.
For her penance, she has to give me DOUBLE KIBBLE for a month.
I say that’s fair.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Rocket is quite a beauty


----------



## etoupebirkin

He’s a handsome boy. And quite a gourmand too.


----------



## lulilu

^^^ He's very handsome -- and it's clear he likes to eat lol.


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 4084285
> 
> Rocket says, Mommy’s sorry she killed Chat.
> For her penance, she has to give me DOUBLE KIBBLE for a month.
> I say that’s fair.


Rocket, everyone else on Chat is wiped out and recuperating from trying to duplicate your Mommy's work out on Monday. It may be days before full recovery, enjoy your kibble.
eb, you are AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

I concur @etoupebirkin I am much more like Rocket. I can deadlift my Barenia B35 though


----------



## Cristina An

Hello, guys! Someone knows how can I buy an Birkin bag in London? I want 35 blue jean with palladium (silver). Can I buy an specific bag? I have to stay in line? I have to have an appointment? Thanks for helping


----------



## Rouge H

Cristina An said:


> Hello, guys! Someone knows how can I buy an Birkin bag in London? I want 35 blue jean with palladium (silver). Can I buy an specific bag? I have to stay in line? I have to have an appointment? Thanks for helping



Here’s a thread on just what you’re looking for, hope it helps and good luck with your search!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...et-a-birkin-or-other-bag-reading-room.505926/


----------



## chefmom

chefmom said:


> I thought I was in love with it in SHW but I may like GHW better with the Gris Asphalte.



Here she is Gris Asphalte Kelly Retoune 35 GHW. My very first K!


----------



## lulilu

beautiful!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

So pretty!!!


----------



## chefmom

lulilu said:


> One of my "wish" bags at the moment.  You should also post this in the Bags Offered thread.



I am not sure about the GHW. There is not very much hardware on this but still possibly kicking myself for passing on the PHW. Is gold your preference?


----------



## etoupebirkin

I got alittle something today too. I have found that I really love 31 Bolides. I found one BNIB one on eBay at great price.
Here she is, etoupe bolide or eb2.


----------



## pursecrzy

Nice bags!


----------



## etoupebirkin

i am SO on Ban Island ladies, you have NO idea.


----------



## pursecrzy

Spill! 



etoupebirkin said:


> i am SO on Ban Island ladies, you have NO idea.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Van Cleef & Arpels. It actually came from Canada. My SA and VCA rep moved heaven and earth to get it.


----------



## pursecrzy

So pretty!


----------



## Rouge H

That is gorgeous and worth moving heaven and earth. Enjoy!


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> i am SO on Ban Island ladies, you have NO idea.


I have the bigger sister of your bag, eb,  Love the twillies you are using and the pop of color from the Rodeo. 
Hmmmm, Are treasures stashed in this bag making Ban Island "home" for awhile????? It could hold a lot of jewels.


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> Van Cleef & Arpels. It actually came from Canada. My SA and VCA rep moved heaven and earth to get it.
> View attachment 4085466


Such a beauty, EB!   I can’t wait to see it modeled.  It has to be more spectacular irl!   Happy for you!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

What a beauty, EB!  Enjoy!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Um, EB, when do we get to see a modeling pic?  I have salvia running down my chin.


----------



## Mindi B

So, another of EB's el-cheapo jewelry buys: What's this bauble--gold, diamond, lapis and turquoise?  
The chain is my favorite part--I love those bold, brushed links.  Gorgy!


----------



## innerpeace85

etoupebirkin said:


> Van Cleef & Arpels. It actually came from Canada. My SA and VCA rep moved heaven and earth to get it.
> View attachment 4085466


Congrats on the stunning jewelry!! Enjoy it in good health!
Can we see mod shots please?


----------



## etoupebirkin

i Will try to post pics, but it’s going to be a few days. Tomorrow, I have a lot of errands, then I’m going to see the free Sting concert in DC, then the CAPS game. Sunday, thru Friday I’m working like a crazy woman until a proposal is due next Friday. Needing some serious work and brainy vibes....

Saturday a June 9, I will climb out from under my rock.


----------



## Hdream

Girls hello, please need help. I want to buy Kelly I found at consignment. Gold, Courchevel Sellier, 32 GHW. Year is Y  1995. 7.700 us $. What you think for price? Is it a bit to much? Please tell me your opinion. Thank you.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I think it’s a bit high for that vintage. It would have to be in pristine, mint, as new for that price.
My 2 cents.


----------



## Hdream

etoupebirkin said:


> I think it’s a bit high for that vintage. It would have to be in pristine, mint, as new for that price.
> My 2 cents.



Thank you. Yes it’s in a very good condition.


----------



## Hdream




----------



## Hdream

etoupebirkin said:


> I think it’s a bit high for that vintage. It would have to be in pristine, mint, as new for that price.
> My 2 cents.



I just keep going back to look at bag. I posted photo


----------



## etoupebirkin

It’s a beautiful, classic bag, but I’d want to see the corners, etc. Have you seen it IRL? Can you take pics and have it authenticated? Is it returnable if you haven’t seen it IRL?

I would also see if there was flexibility on the pricing.


----------



## lulilu

Beautiful bag, but too expensive IMHO.


----------



## GoStanford

It's interesting how re-issues change things up a little.  I have my eye on a Passementerie Quadri, but the placement of certain motifs is different than on the original Passementerie.  For example, the original has the Hermes Paris writing "pinned" on with two push pins, looks really cute.  The Quadri just has it printed on, no specific imagery.


----------



## Hdream

etoupebirkin said:


> It’s a beautiful, classic bag, but I’d want to see the corners, etc. Have you seen it IRL? Can you take pics and have it authenticated? Is it returnable if you haven’t seen it IRL?
> 
> I would also see if there was flexibility on the pricing.



Yes I seen bag in real life it’s a very nice shape, few scratches but it’s nothing major. I did my homework thanks to you guys, but I keep thinking about it. I wasted so much money to buy different designers bag, from Chanel, Celine, Fendi, Gucci you name it. Thousands of dollars but I never take a deep to buy Hermès except scarfs and enamels. I really regret. I use to leave in Singapore for 15 years, resale market there so easy and a lot of choice, now I’m in Toronto, there nothing to choose from, and buy from boutique impossible.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Anyone watching the Stanley Cup playoffs. Let’s Go CAPS!!!


----------



## Mindi B

I am so not a professional team sports person, but I admit I am checking news stories on the Caps' progress, 'cus EB.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, how is your mom doing?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> I am so not a professional team sports person, but I admit I am checking news stories on the Caps' progress, 'cus EB.


On Saturday when I went to the game, I did dye my hair red (temporarily). How often do you get to do something silly. Also, I was 75’ away from Sting at the free concert. #swooninglikeateen

When we got to our seats, lol and behold the Stanley cup was right there 10-15’ away from our seats. The national broadcasting team was in the section right next to ours. And the Caps WON! If it goes to game 6, DH and I are going to give the tix to our kids. DH and I will hang out at our favorite bar nearby.


----------



## Mindi B

Go, Caps!  Anything that can make EB dye her hair bright red is okay in my books!
Lulilu, thanks for asking.  Things are status quo.  My father's wound from his surgery in February still won't heal.  I hear about his suffering every day (from my mom, except for those days when she instead tells me the latest abusive and cruel things my father has said to her.  I do not understand their relationship and thank goodness I no longer feel obligated to try).  I did find a wound care center in a hospital near them and after much pushing, my dad has an appointment for Friday.  I so hope they will be able to offer some substantive treatment.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, I highly recommend you pushing your dad to the wound care specialist.  That is what my sister did when she was nursing.  It really needs to be looked after carefully.  Such a shame when that happens.  It happened to my SO after cancer surgery and turned into a gaping wound in days.  He was emotionally scarred by it as well -- such an awful reminder.


----------



## Mindi B

I really hope the wound care center will help, lulilu.  Thus far the surgeon has authorized at-home nursing care (using a "vac-pac" to maintain negative pressure on the wound) but my parents have indicated that they consider the surgeon untrustworthy and the nurses incompetent, so, you know, jeez.  Yet my parents are bizarrely passive about such things.  My father wouldn't call the wound center at all--my mother had to do it, she said, because. . . ?--and in spite of her obsessive commentary on dad's physical situation, she herself seemed remarkably uninterested in pursuing a second opinion or more definitive, focused treatment.  I don't understand them.  At.  All.


----------



## lulilu

Well, I will send good thoughts their way, Mindi.


----------



## pursecrzy

The fashion world loses another one this year. RIP Kate Spade. 

(I know she sold her line awhile ago)


----------



## lulilu

I read the news ^^^ this morning.  Very sad, especially for her DH and DD.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> I really hope the wound care center will help, lulilu.  Thus far the surgeon has authorized at-home nursing care (using a "vac-pac" to maintain negative pressure on the wound) but my parents have indicated that they consider the surgeon untrustworthy and the nurses incompetent, so, you know, jeez.  Yet my parents are bizarrely passive about such things.  My father wouldn't call the wound center at all--my mother had to do it, she said, because. . . ?--and in spite of her obsessive commentary on dad's physical situation, she herself seemed remarkably uninterested in pursuing a second opinion or more definitive, focused treatment.  I don't understand them.  At.  All.


(((Hugs)))


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, I'm so sorry you're still having parent issues.  At this point, all you can give them is love and compassion.  It's horrible when loved ones refuse help.  Sending good thoughts for all of you.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I, too, was pained to hear about Kate Spade.  It's sad she found no other way to end her pain.


----------



## Mindi B

I was shocked to read about Kate Spade.  I find it hard not to speculate about what was so dreadful in her life that it triggered this decision.  
Such a profoundly sad thing to happen.


----------



## Mindi B

I have no idea how I double-posted.  Glitch in Space and Time.  Again.


----------



## ck21

Mindi-continuing to send thoughts your way as you try to help your parents.

I was also sad to hear about Kate Spade.  Another reminder that money can’t buy happiness.


----------



## etoupebirkin

CK, IT’s so true, but I still find Kate Spade’s death puzzling and endlessly sad.
Her 13-year-old daughter is now motherless.
And in my experience as a Mom of a daughter, at age 12-13, she NEEDS her Mom almost more than at any other time. Because that’s when the transition from girl to woman starts. It was not and easy parenting time and there was some fireworks. But, DH and I were there for her and it was pivotal to her becoming the woman she is now.
My Mom was bipolar and contemplated suicide at times. She told me later, what stopped her was the fact that my brothers and I would be motherless.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Hello everyone. Is it true that if you purchased something from Euro you are able to return or exchange from the USA hermes store? How does it work exactly? Would I need to pay for the price difference or they'll let me change my wallet without any extra cost. TIA


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Hello everyone. Is it true that if you purchased something from Euro you are able to return or exchange from the USA hermes store? How does it work exactly? Would I need to pay for the price difference or they'll let me change my wallet without any extra cost. TIA



Check the back of your receipt. If I remember correctly, it has an international section. Good luck!


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> CK, IT’s so true, but I still find Kate Spade’s death puzzling and endlessly sad.
> Her 13-year-old daughter is now motherless.
> And in my experience as a Mom of a daughter, at age 12-13, she NEEDS her Mom almost more than at any other time. Because that’s when the transition from girl to woman starts. It was not and easy parenting time and there was some fireworks. But, DH and I were there for her and it was pivotal to her becoming the woman she is now.
> My Mom was bipolar and contemplated suicide at times. She told me later, what stopped her was the fact that my brothers and I would be motherless.


I don’t understand extreme depression either EB, but my heart goes out to Kate’s daughter.  I can’t imagine how that young girl feels about the loss of her mom. To lose your mom in such impressionable years is traumatic.  For Kate to have debilitating depression is sad for all. Hopefully her husband and daughter will remain close and overcome this a tragedy.


----------



## csshopper

eb-you must be over the moon and celebrating the Stanley Cup! WAY TO GO!


etoupebirkin said:


> Anyone watching the Stanley Cup playoffs. Let’s Go CAPS!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Yep, I’m pretty happy! I’ve been a fan for a long time. The thing about this team, they never gave up when the going got tough. Ovechkin’s leadership was nothing short of brillliant. In one playoffs, the exorcised all their demons, they:
Came from behind to win a game 7
Beat the Pittsburgh Penguins
Beat Marc-Andre Fleury (Pittsbugh’s Ex-goalie who routinely beat the Caps in previous playoffs)

It was a nail biter though. The next couple of days will be fun.
Let’s go CAPS!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> I was shocked to read about Kate Spade.  I find it hard not to speculate about what was so dreadful in her life that it triggered this decision.
> Such a profoundly sad thing to happen.


It's not necessarily what's in your life that triggers this kind of decision.   B/C if it was something in your life, it might be fixable.  You know that some people are naturally optimistic, "sunny" people.   Kate Spade and Anthony Bourdain evidently had the opposite personality (I'm not being critical here).  For them the glass was half full.  Bourdain admitted to as much according to an older news clip played on today's news. He said he should be happy but he wasn't.  Feeling that  was evidently an intrinsic part of them, like some people have blue eyes and some have brown.  It has something to do with brain chemistry.   Ten years in the future maybe their depression would have been treatable from medical advances.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Eagle, I'm sorry for the circumstances that brought you back, but it's lovely to "see" you!


----------



## eagle1002us

Cavalier Girl said:


> Eagle, I'm sorry for the circumstances that brought you back, but it's lovely to "see" you!


Thank you, Cavalier Girl!  I am very happy you say that.   Yeah, I miss hanging with you guys.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> CK, IT’s so true, but I still find Kate Spade’s death puzzling and endlessly sad.
> Her 13-year-old daughter is now motherless.
> And in my experience as a Mom of a daughter, at age 12-13, she NEEDS her Mom almost more than at any other time. Because that’s when the transition from girl to woman starts. It was not and easy parenting time and there was some fireworks. But, DH and I were there for her and it was pivotal to her becoming the woman she is now.
> My Mom was bipolar and contemplated suicide at times. She told me later, what stopped her was the fact that my brothers and I would be motherless.



If there is an upside to depression or being bipolar, it might be that such people are more creative than average.  Like Kate Jamison wrote.   I think of the extraordinary creativity both Spade and Bourdain demonstrated, each in their respective specialty, and clearly they were way above average.  I suspect people like that are more perceptive and unfortunately, that could mean they feel things, good and bad, more intensely.   And they are prompted to express for others the positive aspects of what they perceive -- that's the creative part, the application -- so far as they can while having to tamp down depressive feelings always lurking at the edge of their psyche.  

I wonder what they would choose if they could look back on their life.  Would the creativity be worth the psychological cost?  Or does the creativity bring a meaning to their life that balances out the pain?  

It took decades before a SSRI was invented that helped me.   Was constantly trying different ones during those decades.  Finally got one that was helpful.  On my own initiative I got my vitamin D level tested and it was half of what it should have been to be normal.  I think taking Vit. D supplements was the frosting on the cake for me.  (I wonder if people with "sunny" personalities have a natural abundance of Vitamin D?  Wouldn't surprise me).  

 Also have some hurdles in life being past me, that helps too.  Maybe if Spade and Bourdain got to be somewhat older, they would have mellowed, been less driven.   



.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Eagle, I suspect we're in about the same age group.  It took me a very long time to find something that helped me, too.  Like you, I add vitamin D to my regular regimen.  Those 2 things, along with talk therapy have worked to a degree.  But, when you have a depressive personality, the big black cloud can appear out of nowhere.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I shared this on the Health and Fitness forum earlier today.  It's an amazing analogy of how depression feels.

I saw this posted on Facebook. I've never read anything that so accurately described depression.  I fully understand why the author didn't want to be identified.  I suspect he/she has worked very hard to hide what they're experiencing.

The person who wrote this does not want attribution, but please read:

“Now Anthony Bourdain.

When you have depression it’s like it snows every day.

Some days it’s only a couple of inches. It’s a pain in the ass, but you still make it to work, the grocery store. Sure, maybe you skip the gym or your friend’s birthday party, but it IS still snowing and who knows how bad it might get tonight. Probably better to just head home. Your friend notices, but probably just thinks you are flaky now, or kind of an *******.

Some days it snows a foot. You spend an hour shoveling out your driveway and are late to work. Your back and hands hurt from shoveling. You leave early because it’s really coming down out there. Your boss notices.

Some days it snows four feet. You shovel all morning but your street never gets plowed. You are not making it to work, or anywhere else for that matter. You are so sore and tired you just get back in the bed. By the time you wake up, all your shoveling has filled back in with snow. Looks like your phone rang; people are wondering where you are. You don’t feel like calling them back, too tired from all the shoveling. Plus they don’t get this much snow at their house so they don’t understand why you’re still stuck at home. They just think you’re lazy or weak, although they rarely come out and say it.

Some weeks it’s a full-blown blizzard. When you open your door, it’s to a wall of snow. The power flickers, then goes out. It’s too cold to sit in the living room anymore, so you get back into bed with all your clothes on. The stove and microwave won’t work so you eat a cold Pop Tart and call that dinner. You haven’t taken a shower in three days, but how could you at this point? You’re too cold to do anything except sleep.

Sometimes people get snowed in for the winter. The cold seeps in. No communication in or out. The food runs out. What can you even do, tunnel out of a forty foot snow bank with your hands? How far away is help? Can you even get there in a blizzard? If you do, can they even help you at this point? Maybe it’s death to stay here, but it’s death to go out there too.

The thing is, when it snows all the time, you get worn all the way down. You get tired of being cold. You get tired of hurting all the time from shoveling, but if you don’t shovel on the light days, it builds up to something unmanageable on the heavy days. You resent the hell out of the snow, but it doesn’t care, it’s just a blind chemistry, an act of nature. It carries on regardless, unconcerned and unaware if it buries you or the whole world.

Also, the snow builds up in other areas, places you can’t shovel, sometimes places you can’t even see. Maybe it’s on the roof. Maybe it’s on the mountain behind the house. Sometimes, there’s an avalanche that blows the house right off its foundation and takes you with it. A veritable Act of God, nothing can be done. The neighbors say it’s a shame and they can’t understand it; he was doing so well with his shoveling.

-

I don’t know how it went down for Anthony Bourdain or Kate Spade. It seems like they got hit by the avalanche, but it could’ve been the long, slow winter. Maybe they were keeping up with their shoveling. Maybe they weren’t. Sometimes, shoveling isn’t enough anyway. It’s hard to tell from the outside, but it’s important to understand what it’s like from the inside.

I firmly believe that understanding and compassion have to be the base of effective action. It’s important to understand what depression is, how it feels, what it’s like to live with it, so you can help people both on an individual basis and a policy basis. I’m not putting heavy **** out here to make your Friday morning suck. I know it feels gross to read it, and realistically it can be unpleasant to be around it, that’s why people pull away.

I don’t have a message for people with depression like ‘keep shoveling.’ It’s asinine. Of course you’re going to keep shoveling the best you can, until you physically can’t, because who wants to freeze to death inside their own house? We know what the stakes are. My message is to everyone else. Grab a ****ing shovel and help your neighbor. Slap a mini snow plow on the front of your truck and plow your neighborhood. Petition the city council to buy more salt trucks, so to speak.

Depression is blind chemistry and physics, like snow. And like the weather, it is a mindless process, powerful and unpredictable with great potential for harm. But like climate change, that doesn’t mean we are helpless. If we want to stop losing so many people to this disease, it will require action at every level.”


----------



## Rouge H

CG, thanks for caring enough to share that amazing analogy.  So wonderfully written and understandable. I know it’s sprinkled a little on each and every one of us at some point in our life. I pray for those trying to weather a storm❤️


----------



## pursecrzy

MissP 4: bunnies 0


----------



## pursecrzy

CG, thanks for posting that analogy. It makes more sense to me now.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

pursecrzy said:


> MissP 4: bunnies 0



Miss Emma: 3  Bunnies 1.  Had to chase her down to save the one.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cavalier Girl said:


> Eagle, I suspect we're in about the same age group.  It took me a very long time to find something that helped me, too.  Like you, I add vitamin D to my regular regimen.  Those 2 things, along with talk therapy have worked to a degree.  But, when you have a depressive personality, the big black cloud can appear out of nowhere.


So true, Cavalier Girl.  In retrospect, I wondered why it never occurred to my doc to get my Vit. D levels tested.  Instead, he pushed a "new" med that now, some years later, there are tv ads informing people they can sue if they get certain side effects.   I took the med years ago at his urging and I got so anxious I couldn't even cross the busy street where I work (which has traffic signals that work fine).   I told him about this side effect and he said I I should go see a phobia expert re crossing the street.  

Oh, I could say more but that's enough, you get the idea.   I changed docs soon after that experience.  From that experience I understood the "Gulag" experience that Solzhenitsyn wrote about, people being given meds that created anxiety.   It's like your head is your prison.


----------



## Mindi B

pursey, does Miss P want to eat the bunnies or just kill 'em?  Yesterday Mabel found a partially-fledged baby bird (that I suspect had fallen from its nest and was already dead) and we had a heck of a time getting it away from her, but I remain uncertain of what, exactly, she planned to do with it.  She likes to eviscerate her brother's tiny squeaky toys, but she makes no effort to actually ingest their innards--of course, their innards are less interesting than the real thing.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, of the 3 bunnies I couldn't save from Emma, she only had enough time to eat one.  When I found her, there was mostly just fur left.  Gross.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> pursey, does Miss P want to eat the bunnies or just kill 'em?  Yesterday Mabel found a partially-fledged baby bird (that I suspect had fallen from its nest and was already dead) and we had a heck of a time getting it away from her, but I remain uncertain of what, exactly, she planned to do with it.  She likes to eviscerate her brother's tiny squeaky toys, but she makes no effort to actually ingest their innards--of course, their innards are less interesting than the real thing.



Just kill them and play. No dismemberment or eating thankfully.

She did leave a well played with mouse on my couch this morning


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, man, you guys, I feel positively fortunate with Mabs at the moment, compared to the ravages of Miss P and Emma.  Mighty hunters, those two!
CG, did Emma suffer any ill effects from the bunny ingestion?  That's what I was concerned about for Mabs--feathers and itty-bitty bird bones--eeesh.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

No ill effects for Emma.  Wish I could say the same for the poor bunny.


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## lulilu

Oh I am so glad there are no bunnies in my yard.  I have no idea what the monsters would do.  Moose, on the other hand, would grab it and shake it to death like a toy.  (He did this once outside, with my mother yelling at him to drop it, which he finally did.)  Rocky, on the other hand, would as them in for tea.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Henry would be afraid of 'em.  He'd bark, but only as a nod to normal dog behavior.  Then he'd get gone!


----------



## pursecrzy

Went to a warehouse sale today for a bunch of different makeup brands. Haven’t been to one in eons. So overwhelming! Tons of fun though. Bought an assortment of items to try.


----------



## Mindi B

Let us know if you try anything FANTASTIC, pursey!  What is your favorite category of makeup?  I myself have a lipstick problem.


----------



## pursecrzy

I’m more into hair/body care than makeup. I did buy a number of lipsticks though.


----------



## Mindi B

I am at an age where I absolutely SHOULD be into hair and body care.  I am not.  It shows.
Got me some colorful lips, though.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, Pursey, that sounds like so much fun!

Pug Shoes came to visit over the holiday weekend and we tried a new to us face mask.  It was divine.....when we finally figured out how to actually use it.  We should have taken pictures.  It was a hoot.


----------



## Mindi B

The image of CG and pug*shoes trying a face mask together gives me renewed hope for the world.  And makes me smile.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, Pugsy always renews my hope for the world.  She's young, full of life and ridiculously smart!  We would have loved your company!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, IDK. . . you haven't seen me makeup-free in a face mask, CG.  I am really scary.  
Nice, but scary.
Scary-nice.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, Mindi, we were definitely scary!  But, that just made us laugh harder.  You'd fit right in!


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## odette57

How are your weekend guys?
I just thought I'd share, I had a pretty exciting weekend.  We've moved to a new house a few weeks ago and this weekend, we saw 6 gray foxes at our property (must be a family).  Crazy!


----------



## Mindi B

Congratulations on your new home, odette, and how cool about the foxes!  I love seeing wildlife around my house.  Foxes have such appealing faces.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

odette57 said:


> How are your weekend guys?
> I just thought I'd share, I had a pretty exciting weekend.  We've moved to a new house a few weeks ago and this weekend, we saw 6 gray foxes at our property (must be a family).  Crazy!



Wow, Odette!  Did you see 6 at one time?  When we lived in the country, I once came home to find 13 deer in our driveway.  I miss the wildlife still.


----------



## odette57

Cavalier Girl said:


> Wow, Odette!  Did you see 6 at one time?  When we lived in the country, I once came home to find 13 deer in our driveway.  I miss the wildlife still.


Yes!  All at once!  And they seem very comfortable, so I would guess they are living there for quite a while already.  I've seen a few deers, but wow, I would be so giddy to see 13 of them all at once!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Odette, seeing a skulk of foxes is quite rare in my part of the world.  We had a lovely red fox that roamed our hillside, but never saw more than one at a time.  Easily, the most exotic thing we ever saw was peacock walking around our swimming pool.  That was a shocker!

Let us know when you see more wildlife!


----------



## pursecrzy

It’s so nice seeing wildlife near our homes. 
I had a party earlier this year and two deer showed up at the back fence. They were a hit.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Does finding a mouse in your car count? ‘Cause that’s what happened to DH. We thought about letting Rocket and Rosie loose in the car...


----------



## chaneljewel

pursecrzy said:


> Went to a warehouse sale today for a bunch of different makeup brands. Haven’t been to one in eons. So overwhelming! Tons of fun though. Bought an assortment of items to try.


Love to try the new products.   It’s so much fun even though I don’t wear much makeup. Like playing dress up with mom’s stuff!


----------



## Mindi B

Meeces in automobiles definitely count, EB.  All creatures great and small.
At least the little critter didn't take a joy ride.  Rodents are terrible drivers.


----------



## pursecrzy

At least they didn’t chew the wires in the car!


----------



## pursecrzy

MissP 5:bunnies 0


----------



## pursecrzy

If she keeps this pace up, we’re going to be in TNTC territory. (Too numerous to count)


----------



## Mindi B

Jeepers, Miss P.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Miss P is Emma's new hero!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, how did y'all catch it??


----------



## etoupebirkin

We didn’t. Hopefully, the thing got out of the car.


----------



## Mindi B

Well EB, if your DH finds his car littered with Cheetos bags and Minnie Mouse porn, you'll know who's responsible.


----------



## lulilu

If there was a mouse in my car, I'd have to throw it away and get a new one.  Ugh.


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## Mindi B

I love Mabel with all my heart, and she is Evil.  She is actually pretty smart--but she is WILLFUL.  She knows the rules, but if they don't suit her she'll happily ignore them.  The latest:  A couple of weeks ago I let her out late at night for a potty and she cornered a possum and WOULD NOT STOP BARKING at it.  Neither she nor the possum was interested in making any further moves, and the stand-off seemed never-ending.  She was waking up the neighborhood and I was freaking out and could not get her to come, nor could I catch her.  Since that eventful evening I have put her on a drag lead (a short, handle-free unmanned "leash") at night so she'll be easier to grab if she goes rogue (you can stomp on the trailing end of the lead even when actually laying hands on the slippery doggo is impossible).
So now she's figured out that if she carries a loop of the lead in her mouth it is shortened and harder for her would-be captors to utilize.
Evil.


----------



## pursecrzy

Ah, yes, The dreaded possum. 

MissP will not listen to me either when another animal has her attention.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, that is too funny.  Love her.


----------



## Mindi B

The Dread Possum Roberts.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> The Dread Possum Roberts.



Best. Movie. Ever.


----------



## hephephippo

I am "speaking out loud" in this thread -- I have to post / say this somewhere as I'm over excited and anxious to get my hands on my first Hermes bag. The wait is killing me and there's a long list of bags on my wishlist.... (Diff Colors and sizes) sigh. I really hope we get a call from our wonderful SA soon [emoji1374][emoji1374][emoji1374][emoji1374] Hermes fairy dust please! One bag to tide me over til the next...


----------



## Rouge H

I hope you do too and will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## eagle1002us

This is totally out of context of this thread at the moment but maybe someone will find it interesting.   I read an article online about Anthony Bourdain's passing which was a "survey" of what a druggie he'd been -- he'd take anything -- as a young adult chef.   I can't remember if this use continued but evidently he was quite functional even when high.   From a documentary on overseas prison life, probably the tv program "Locked up abroad," someone mentioned that to pass the time people took cocaine all the time.   By the time the person being featured got out of prison, life was just gray.  That''s the word he used.   Apparently getting high so often wears out the dopamine receptors; they just poop out after such intensive use, so that a person can no longer feel any pleasure at all.    Did something like that happen to Bourdain?   Of course too he was reportedly exhausted from his intensive travel and work, I don't mean to diminish the impact of that.

Another thing was he had to drink wine as part of being a gourmand.  It goes with the territory.  For the most part I think a person's not supposed to drink when taking antidepressants.   It would probably make the person really drowsy, that's my guess, at a minimum.    

And some antidepressants contribute to weight gain.  He was tall and skinny except at the end of last season when even he seemed a little chunky.   But he seemed to have dropped the weight in the last couple of programs I saw.  What was the name of that really heavy chef, Paul Prudhomme?   Pictures suggest he slimmed down.  At any rate the point is that Bourdain probably didn't want to be a fat gourmand, that is, to be made fun of for excess weight.  Which our society is prone to do.

If I could choose between a fat Bourdain vs. no Bourdain at all, I'd choose the fat version.


----------



## eagle1002us

Rouge H said:


> I hope you do too and will keep my fingers crossed for you


Do you like hippos?   I do.


----------



## Mindi B

How could anyone not like hippos?!  But from a distance.  Hippos and Cape Buffalo are the two most dangerous animals encountered on safari--above even leopards, lions, and elephants.   Even crocodiles are afraid of hippos.


----------



## hephephippo

I like hippos - think they LOOK adorable and find it funny they sit in their muddy water all day long... I always found the hippo characters in Madagascar series so funny and relatable. Well hence my username and avatar (penguins from that movie!)

Anyone have favorites animated movies to recommend? Just saw Pets was on Netflix was curious how that one is


----------



## ck21

Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh, Pursey, that sounds like so much fun!
> 
> Pug Shoes came to visit over the holiday weekend and we tried a new to us face mask.  It was divine.....when we finally figured out how to actually use it.  We should have taken pictures.  It was a hoot.



Was it that lace one from Shark Tank?


----------



## ck21

Did anyone follow the MPR raccoon?  Poor thing.  I was off the grid in Maine or I would have been so nervous for her (or him?).

PS...Maine was divine.  Perfect weather, great people.


----------



## eagle1002us

hephephippo said:


> I like hippos - think they LOOK adorable and find it funny they sit in their muddy water all day long... I always found the hippo characters in Madagascar series so funny and relatable. Well hence my username and avatar (penguins from that movie!)
> 
> Anyone have favorites animated movies to recommend? Just saw Pets was on Netflix was curious how that one is


I love hippos too.   People say "oh, you like hippos" when they come to our place.   I would have used a hippo-based name here but I couldn't think of one.  I was trying to build a name starting something like "hip-no-teek" but put more hippo-ness into it.   
One of the more memorable moments I've had is being next to the adult male Happy the Hippo (only a fence between).  I had never been that close to a hippo.  They are so big!   (understatement).   Anyhow, he was one of the prized animals in the Wash DC zoo until he was shipped to Milwaukee, Wisc.  Now and then I google Happy but there is no news of him.  He might as well not exist.   He was supposed to be the companion mate of Puddles and another female, I think it was her daughter.  But I think Puddles dropped dead one day (old age).  There evidently have been no babies to report.   

The Wash DC zoo is -- for pete's sake -- a National zoo.  It deserves to have a hippo or two.   Happy should never have been sent away.  I understand he sulked a fair amount when he arrived.  Just the shock of being in a cold State like Wisconsin compared with the mild and often very warm climate of DC had to be a major setback for him.  

Plus in DC he had his own stall that had a running faucet.  The docent said he loved the faucet, sticking his muzzle into it with his mouth open.  And he had his own swimming pool with a walking area around the pool.  The last time I saw him it was a brisk October day and he was swimming laps back and forth, maybe to keep warm.  I didn't know hippos did that.

On the other hand, the Cincinnati zoo has Fiona the baby hippo who turned 1 recently.  They really know how to welcome a baby hippo in style.
There was a Fiona watch before she was born.  I believe there are Fiona tee shirts, too.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Check the back of your receipt. If I remember correctly, it has an international section. Good luck!



It pretty vague on the receipt. I think it does said you are able to exchange. But it doesnt really mention anything regarding the price difference and what they would do. Does anyone have prior experiences? Plz share


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ck21 said:


> Was it that lace one from Shark Tank?



No, Ck.  It was this one.  It was great!  I felt a difference in my skin for over 2 weeks.  Highly recommend.

https://www.neimanmarcus.com/Sulwha...t000285_cat10470738_cat11250747&cmCat=product


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Grief is such a strange thing.  My oldie with cancer, Macy, died early yesterday morning.  I was fine most of the day.....understanding it was time.  For the last week, pretty much all she did was sleep, with me taking her to her bowls to eat and drink.  The last two days, she wouldn't do either.  But even knowing it was time, today it's hit me like a ton of bricks.

Yesterday after taking her to be cremated, I could still hear her nails on the hardwood floors.  But today, there's just dead silence.  What a hole she's left.  Yesterday, Emma looked for her all day and wouldn't be distracted. Today, all we want to do is sleep.

Yep, grief is a mercurial beast.


----------



## hephephippo

eagle1002us said:


> I love hippos too.   People say "oh, you like hippos" when they come to our place.   I would have used a hippo-based name here but I couldn't think of one.  I was trying to build a name starting something like "hip-no-teek" but put more hippo-ness into it.
> One of the more memorable moments I've had is being next to the adult male Happy the Hippo (only a fence between).  I had never been that close to a hippo.  They are so big!   (understatement).   Anyhow, he was one of the prized animals in the Wash DC zoo until he was shipped to Milwaukee, Wisc.  Now and then I google Happy but there is no news of him.  He might as well not exist.   He was supposed to be the companion mate of Puddles and another female, I think it was her daughter.  But I think Puddles dropped dead one day (old age).  There evidently have been no babies to report.
> 
> The Wash DC zoo is -- for pete's sake -- a National zoo.  It deserves to have a hippo or two.   Happy should never have been sent away.  I understand he sulked a fair amount when he arrived.  Just the shock of being in a cold State like Wisconsin compared with the mild and often very warm climate of DC had to be a major setback for him.
> 
> Plus in DC he had his own stall that had a running faucet.  The docent said he loved the faucet, sticking his muzzle into it with his mouth open.  And he had his own swimming pool with a walking area around the pool.  The last time I saw him it was a brisk October day and he was swimming laps back and forth, maybe to keep warm.  I didn't know hippos did that.
> 
> On the other hand, the Cincinnati zoo has Fiona the baby hippo who turned 1 recently.  They really know how to welcome a baby hippo in style.
> There was a Fiona watch before she was born.  I believe there are Fiona tee shirts, too.



Hip no teek is actually really cute!! Edgy name 

Funny I've never seen a Hippo in North America and would love to see a baby hippo too. I will find out if there's one in my city (New York) or nearby.


----------



## hephephippo

Cavalier Girl said:


> Grief is such a strange thing.  My oldie with cancer, Macy, died early yesterday morning.  I was fine most of the day.....understanding it was time.  For the last week, pretty much all she did was sleep, with me taking her to her bowls to eat and drink.  The last two days, she wouldn't do either.  But even knowing it was time, today it's hit me like a ton of bricks.
> 
> Yesterday after taking her to be cremated, I could still hear her nails on the hardwood floors.  But today, there's just dead silence.  What a hole she's left.  Yesterday, Emma looked for her all day and wouldn't be distracted. Today, all we want to do is sleep.
> 
> Yep, grief is a mercurial beast.



^I am so sorry for your loss your words somehow resonated so much with me, particularly about the void that was left. i fear grief so much that there as a time i refused to give love and open my heart.. i didn't want to have pets for along time because of fear of losing them... but i also know the joy and love they bring is immense compared to the loss after their passing. I am only starting the open my heart to the possibility of another pet soon..


----------



## lulilu

Ah CG, I am so sorry you lost Macy.  That hole they leave in our hearts and lives is so painful.  I hope you can get some peace about it.  So sad when our babies leave us.


----------



## Mindi B

CG,


----------



## pursecrzy

CG, I’m so sorry.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> How could anyone not like hippos?!  But from a distance.  Hippos and Cape Buffalo are the two most dangerous animals encountered on safari--above even leopards, lions, and elephants.   Even crocodiles are afraid of hippos.


Fortunately there are not too many rogue hippos in the U.S., at least.


----------



## eagle1002us

hephephippo said:


> Hip no teek is actually really cute!! Edgy name
> 
> Funny I've never seen a Hippo in North America and would love to see a baby hippo too. I will find out if there's one in my city (New York) or nearby.


Hippos are not that common in U.S. zoos, IMO.   We went to the London zoo years ago -- I fully expected to see Nile hippos.  Instead, there were pygmy hippos which are just not as sexy as Nile hippos.  The pygmy hippos don't have that amazing muzzle.

I think we considered NY zoos b/c we go there from time to time but I don't remember that we found one.  If you locate one, let me know.

I saw picture of hippos in a zoo in Egypt, maybe, and the vistors could pitch lettuce heads into their open maws.  Fun for everyone!
Seriously, that's a good idea.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cavalier Girl said:


> Grief is such a strange thing.  My oldie with cancer, Macy, died early yesterday morning.  I was fine most of the day.....understanding it was time.  For the last week, pretty much all she did was sleep, with me taking her to her bowls to eat and drink.  The last two days, she wouldn't do either.  But even knowing it was time, today it's hit me like a ton of bricks.
> 
> Yesterday after taking her to be cremated, I could still hear her nails on the hardwood floors.  But today, there's just dead silence.  What a hole she's left.  Yesterday, Emma looked for her all day and wouldn't be distracted. Today, all we want to do is sleep.
> 
> Yep, grief is a mercurial beast.


Now, when you can, you must find another animal to love.


----------



## eagle1002us

hephephippo said:


> Hip no teek is actually really cute!! Edgy name
> 
> Funny I've never seen a Hippo in North America and would love to see a baby hippo too. I will find out if there's one in my city (New York) or nearby.


Thank you for the compliment about the name.   That encourages me to use it in the future for some blog or other.


----------



## diane278

Deleted


----------



## katekluet

Cavalier Girl said:


> Grief is such a strange thing.  My oldie with cancer, Macy, died early yesterday morning.  I was fine most of the day.....understanding it was time.  For the last week, pretty much all she did was sleep, with me taking her to her bowls to eat and drink.  The last two days, she wouldn't do either.  But even knowing it was time, today it's hit me like a ton of bricks.
> 
> Yesterday after taking her to be cremated, I could still hear her nails on the hardwood floors.  But today, there's just dead silence.  What a hole she's left.  Yesterday, Emma looked for her all day and wouldn't be distracted. Today, all we want to do is sleep.
> 
> Yep, grief is a mercurial beast.


I am so sorry....you did the loving thing for her at this point, how fortunate you were to have each other,


----------



## etoupebirkin

CG, I am so sorry to hear about Macy. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Rouge H

CG-
My heart goes out to you- ❤️  I’m so sorry.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you all for your kind thoughts.  I'm at peace with losing Macy.  I didn't have to make the difficult decision of "is it time?."  She died quietly in the early hours of the morning by my side in the big bed and with Dolly (who came into rescue with her 11 years ago), Mia and Emma close by.  I'm at peace, just sad.  But also, very, very grateful for the joy she brought us.


----------



## Mindi B

That is the ending we all wish for, CG.


----------



## lulilu

So sad, CG, but I am glad you were spared the terrible decision.


----------



## hephephippo

@eagle1002us  i found this park in new jersey after some googling. looks like they have two nile hippos... DH and I will be coming for a visit this summer  It looks amazing with all the beloved animals and activities like hippo feeding. I would say that the penguins and sharks are definitely an added bonus too! This brought me so much joy today!

https://www.adventureaquarium.com/


----------



## Rouge H

That looks like fun. Check out the Monterey Aquarium in California, it’s amazing.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you all for your kind thoughts.  I'm at peace with losing Macy.  I didn't have to make the difficult decision of "is it time?."  She died quietly in the early hours of the morning by my side in the big bed and with Dolly (who came into rescue with her 11 years ago), Mia and Emma close by.  I'm at peace, just sad.  But also, very, very grateful for the joy she brought us.


This is both interesting and a huge compliment to you according to the what I read in a multi-interest blog I read from time to time.  I get stuff in its pets threads and a number of questions/commentaries have been asked about how cats die.  According to several answers I read they go off by themselves like they just want to be left alone.  Macy is a cat, right?   Well, she was right by your side.   Nobody's cat does that but yours did.  She didn't hide under the bed, in the closet, behind a piece of furniture, etc.  She was with you in your bed.  The last thing she saw was you.


----------



## eagle1002us

hephephippo said:


> @eagle1002us  i found this park in new jersey after some googling. looks like they have two nile hippos... DH and I will be coming for a visit this summer  It looks amazing with all the beloved animals and activities like hippo feeding. I would say that the penguins and sharks are definitely an added bonus too! This brought me so much joy today!
> 
> https://www.adventureaquarium.com/


Marvelous!   People love to feed hippos watermelons.  Their huge jaws just smash thru the watermelon like it was a cracker.  Beats lobbing lettuce into their maws any day!  I think feeding a hippo would be marvelous.   
I'm going to check out your destination site, thanks.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

eagle1002us said:


> This is both interesting and a huge compliment to you according to the what I read in a multi-interest blog I read from time to time.  I get stuff in its pets threads and a number of questions/commentaries have been asked about how cats die.  According to several answers I read they go off by themselves like they just want to be left alone.  Macy is a cat, right?   Well, she was right by your side.   Nobody's cat does that but yours did.  She didn't hide under the bed, in the closet, behind a piece of furniture, etc.  She was with you in your bed.  The last thing she saw was you.



I haven't had cats since I lost the 2 littermates I found in the middle of my mom's driveway years ago.  Her driveway was about 1/2 mile long and surrounded by woods.  Their mom had been hit and killed by a car and her 2 kittens were only about 2 weeks old. From the looks of her, she'd been dead for a few days.  It's a miracle the kitties were alive.  Took them straight to my vet, got rid of their fleas and started bottle feeding them.  They lived to be 19 and 19 1/2.  Not died in her daddy's arms of cancer.  Spot deteriorated quickly after Spot's death and stopped eating.  We had him euthanized at home by our vet.  This time being held by his mommy.

I miss having kitties.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cats are cute little beasties.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, we'd always had cats and I miss them so much.  Once I size down, I'm definitely going to have them again.  Until then, I'll have to enjoy Rocket and Rosie vicariously.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hey everyone! Catching up a bit here. Sorry for the way too long post.

I am so sorry for your loss, CG...sending hugs.[emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]

EB omg that necklace is TDF!!! That line was not on my radar at all until my SA showed me the bracelet in pink gold and carnelian. Instant love! These pieces are incredible IRL. 

I would like to comment on what Eagle and CG have posted about Bourdain and Spade but am finding it very difficult (this does not apply to me personally as I have an overwhelming fear of not existing). The way Eagle presented it certainly applies to many people and is an excellent, incredible explanation of depression, but all I can say is that not everyone who commits suicide suffers from depression, and sometimes the reasons are incredibly difficult to understand. I have had a (not depressed) person explain it to me and I still don’t understand.

By the way, google Bourdain’s washboard abs. No matter how he appeared on the show, that man was ripped. I mean, damn. DH didn’t believe me until I won our argu-.... ahem, easily found online pics. [emoji16]

I had a VERY INTERESTING meeting with the new-ish, lovely NYC craftsman yesterday and learned two new things:

Matte gator can absolutely get wet. My bestie bought a 35cm matte noir in January and I have been pestering her to no end to Not Get It Wet!!! Once we were caught in the rain and I literally RAN to find something to protect her B. (She loves me but thinks I’m nuts [emoji23]) So she asked the craftsperson in front of me and he said it can absolutely get wet, but shiny gator absolutely cannot.

ANOTHER THING! I was sitting there, and slightly embarrassed noticed I still had the stickers on my B25 SO so I started to peel it off the plate. And the craftsman stopped me! He said I should absolutely keep it on there to protect it (and especially as my hardware was brushed GHW the scratches would be worse and more visible). He even offered to add fresh stickers to my friend’s hw!!! 

How do you like them apples???

And finally, I leave you with my favorite moment in this last, crazy, runaround, everything-is-happening-right-now month. My new avatar pic....DS1 singing on the main stage, Stern Auditorium at Carnegie Hall as a winner in an international music competition.


----------



## etoupebirkin

OMG BBC, you must be so proud!!!


----------



## hephephippo

@BBC what a beautiful photo, congratulations on your DS1's accomplishment! You must be soooooo proud and happy for him!


----------



## hephephippo

Dear Hermes Chatters, I have a hypothetical question. Hypothetical because i don't have a B/K/C yet (waiting, passed up some offers).

So for reference we live in the US and DH and I like to travel when we can. I have skimmed some posts/stories in the past about issues on H bags at ports of entry. So now I wonder what is a smart way to travel with your B/K/C bags and avoid any issues on customs at any ports of entry. Not sure if I am phrasing my question correctly but wanted to know generally speaking as I assume other countries may also have similar/same duties on luxury goods.

I've never had problems with my other bags (Diors, Chanel) but Hermes is a different story as the B/K/C are just universally iconic. If anyone knows or can point me on reading about this (or where to post), please do share =)

I'm interested to know how others travel with their B/K/C -- do you bring your receipts with you?!! Silly i think but who knows.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

BBC, what an accomplishment!  Congrats to you BOTH!


----------



## marietouchet

BBC said:


> Hey everyone! Catching up a bit here. Sorry for the way too long post.
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss, CG...sending hugs.[emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
> 
> EB omg that necklace is TDF!!! That line was not on my radar at all until my SA showed me the bracelet in pink gold and carnelian. Instant love! These pieces are incredible IRL.
> 
> I would like to comment on what Eagle and CG have posted about Bourdain and Spade but am finding it very difficult (this does not apply to me personally as I have an overwhelming fear of not existing). The way Eagle presented it certainly applies to many people and is an excellent, incredible explanation of depression, but all I can say is that not everyone who commits suicide suffers from depression, and sometimes the reasons are incredibly difficult to understand. I have had a (not depressed) person explain it to me and I still don’t understand.
> 
> By the way, google Bourdain’s washboard abs. No matter how he appeared on the show, that man was ripped. I mean, damn. DH didn’t believe me until I won our argu-.... ahem, easily found online pics. [emoji16]
> 
> I had a VERY INTERESTING meeting with the new-ish, lovely NYC craftsman yesterday and learned two new things:
> 
> Matte gator can absolutely get wet. My bestie bought a 35cm matte noir in January and I have been pestering her to no end to Not Get It Wet!!! Once we were caught in the rain and I literally RAN to find something to protect her B. (She loves me but thinks I’m nuts [emoji23]) So she asked the craftsperson in front of me and he said it can absolutely get wet, but shiny gator absolutely cannot.
> 
> ANOTHER THING! I was sitting there, and slightly embarrassed noticed I still had the stickers on my B25 SO so I started to peel it off the plate. And the craftsman stopped me! He said I should absolutely keep it on there to protect it (and especially as my hardware was brushed GHW the scratches would be worse and more visible). He even offered to add fresh stickers to my friend’s hw!!!
> 
> How do you like them apples???
> 
> And finally, I leave you with my favorite moment in this last, crazy, runaround, everything-is-happening-right-now month. My new avatar pic....DS1 singing on the main stage, Stern Auditorium at Carnegie Hall as a winner in an international music competition.
> 
> View attachment 4108618



Proud mom !


----------



## marietouchet

And on the subject of bags, rain and exotics .... not my thing so I ask out of ignorance ... I need to know ... 
I thought they still sold b and ks with the clear plastic rain bags ... or are those a thing of the past ?
those plastic thingies always brought back bad memories of society doyennes in plastic pleated rain scarves tied under the chin, lunching Michelin 3 star restaurants 
I cannot imagine using one of the plastic bag covers even if I had one but that is me , if you’ve got it flaunt it !


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> How could anyone not like hippos?!  But from a distance.  Hippos and Cape Buffalo are the two most dangerous animals encountered on safari--above even leopards, lions, and elephants.   Even crocodiles are afraid of hippos.


And yet hippos are an endangered species or at the best, on the cusp of becoming one.   
They were in the rivers first.   They were on the land first.  

 Actually,  just about any African animal of size is endangered.


----------



## eagle1002us

hephephippo said:


> Hip no teek is actually really cute!! Edgy name
> 
> Funny I've never seen a Hippo in North America and would love to see a baby hippo too. I will find out if there's one in my city (New York) or nearby.


We actually flew to Toledo one Columbus day and went to the Hippoquarium at the Toledo zoo.   It was really cool.  It's just like a regular aquarium, with a huge classed-in wall of water and you can sit on a bench and watch the hippos glide past.


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> OMG BBC, you must be so proud!!!





hephephippo said:


> @BBC what a beautiful photo, congratulations on your DS1's accomplishment! You must be soooooo proud and happy for him!





Cavalier Girl said:


> BBC, what an accomplishment!  Congrats to you BOTH!





marietouchet said:


> Proud mom !



Thanks so much! He’s worked so hard over the years, it’s nice that he’s starting to get some good responses. We were not allowed to take pictures or video (pics were provided to us, LOL I have some from rehearsal where he’s onstage singing in jeans and a tee) so the audio I have is terrible, but he’ll be on an Irving Berlin album coming out this fall. 

There was some great B/K spotting at the performance! Shawls, too.


----------



## Notorious Pink

marietouchet said:


> And on the subject of bags, rain and exotics .... not my thing so I ask out of ignorance ... I need to know ...
> I thought they still sold b and ks with the clear plastic rain bags ... or are those a thing of the past ?
> those plastic thingies always brought back bad memories of society doyennes in plastic pleated rain scarves tied under the chin, lunching Michelin 3 star restaurants
> I cannot imagine using one of the plastic bag covers even if I had one but that is me , if you’ve got it flaunt it !



Yes, they do still include the rain protectors with the Bs and Ks. I have used them in the past, but not so much lately. For one thing, they are a pain to unfold and then fold back together, and yeah, they do look a bit silly on the bag.


----------



## Notorious Pink

hephephippo said:


> Dear Hermes Chatters, I have a hypothetical question. Hypothetical because i don't have a B/K/C yet (waiting, passed up some offers).
> 
> So for reference we live in the US and DH and I like to travel when we can. I have skimmed some posts/stories in the past about issues on H bags at ports of entry. So now I wonder what is a smart way to travel with your B/K/C bags and avoid any issues on customs at any ports of entry. Not sure if I am phrasing my question correctly but wanted to know generally speaking as I assume other countries may also have similar/same duties on luxury goods.
> 
> I've never had problems with my other bags (Diors, Chanel) but Hermes is a different story as the B/K/C are just universally iconic. If anyone knows or can point me on reading about this (or where to post), please do share =)
> 
> I'm interested to know how others travel with their B/K/C -- do you bring your receipts with you?!! Silly i think but who knows.



I’ve never had an issue traveling with a B, but I usually bring only one purse on any trip. If you’re clearly carrying it as your purse (even if it’s inside a larger tote for protection), I can’t see it being an issue.


----------



## Mindi B

Some folks do carry receipts for their H bags when they travel, and I have heard the occasional horror story (especially with regard to Canada, as it happens) in which customs did NOT believe a bag was "used" and there were all sorts of complications for the owner.  I would say, if you can, carry the receipt, and don't travel internationally with exotics.
Having said that, I've traveled internationally with Birkins and never had an issue.  But better safe than sor--detained by customs.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> Some folks do carry receipts for their H bags when they travel, and I have heard the occasional horror story (especially with regard to Canada, as it happens) in which customs did NOT believe a bag was "used" and there were all sorts of complications for the owner.  I would say, if you can, carry the receipt, and don't travel internationally with exotics.
> Having said that, I've traveled internationally with Birkins and never had an issue.  But better safe than sor--detained by customs.



I guess if I ever had an issue I could look through my phone and show them an older photo of me carrying the bag. Cell phone photos are automatically dated and geolocated.


----------



## hephephippo

Thanks BBC and Mindi B!

Most horror stories I've heard are on the Canadian side indeed. I always travel to Asia too (I join my DH's trips) so I guess I worry a bit. 

I was thinking exactly that - older photos of the bag with me would prove ownership and not new purchase. I can also take a photo of the receipts I guess.


----------



## etoupebirkin

In my last trip to Europe, I carried a new Vuitton bag with — along with a copy of my Neimans receipt. I don’t think it’s a bad idea to carry one with you if you have one.


----------



## hephephippo

I definitely keep all my bag receipts. I store my bag receipts with the dust bag and in the boxes of each of my bags so they are accessible in case the bags need to be brought in for repair or spa or something (though I've never experienced this yet)

I think I will just take pics of each receipt and bag with the receipt and create an album on my phone. 

It also helps because I'm paranoid and I keep declaring all new big purchases to our home insurance. Incidentally our home insurance also covers theft/loss of declared high value items when traveling (we got a specific type of coverage). I'm just the favorite type of customers of insurance - paranoid


----------



## Mindi B

Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they aren't out to get you!


----------



## hephephippo

Ahhaahah that's so very true!  My DH thinks I'm nuts though. I willingly make insurance take money. Anything I want insured.. sigh


----------



## pursecrzy

Canadian taxes and duties are so high it makes it so tempting to not declare items. (23% on leather) Silk scarves are even higher. 
I don’t travel with high end items for several reasons, one of which is returning to Canada.


----------



## hephephippo

pursecrzy said:


> Canadian taxes and duties are so high it makes it so tempting to not declare items. (23% on leather) Silk scarves are even higher.
> I don’t travel with high end items for several reasons, one of which is returning to Canada.



Actually it's the Canadian horror stories really that make me worry. 

I apologize for my seemingly stupid questions but these duties are for Canadian residents only right? If I'm visiting Canada I surely can take my purse without paying fees? Right?


----------



## pursecrzy

hephephippo said:


> Actually it's the Canadian horror stories really that make me worry.
> 
> I apologize for my seemingly stupid questions but these duties are for Canadian residents only right? If I'm visiting Canada I surely can take my purse without paying fees? Right?



Yes, only for Canadian residents. No worries if you’re a visitor.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Hey everyone! Catching up a bit here. Sorry for the way too long post.
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss, CG...sending hugs.[emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
> 
> EB omg that necklace is TDF!!! That line was not on my radar at all until my SA showed me the bracelet in pink gold and carnelian. Instant love! These pieces are incredible IRL.
> 
> I would like to comment on what Eagle and CG have posted about Bourdain and Spade but am finding it very difficult (this does not apply to me personally as I have an overwhelming fear of not existing). The way Eagle presented it certainly applies to many people and is an excellent, incredible explanation of depression, but all I can say is that not everyone who commits suicide suffers from depression, and sometimes the reasons are incredibly difficult to understand. I have had a (not depressed) person explain it to me and I still don’t understand.
> 
> By the way, google Bourdain’s washboard abs. No matter how he appeared on the show, that man was ripped. I mean, damn. DH didn’t believe me until I won our argu-.... ahem, easily found online pics. [emoji16]
> 
> I had a VERY INTERESTING meeting with the new-ish, lovely NYC craftsman yesterday and learned two new things:
> 
> Matte gator can absolutely get wet. My bestie bought a 35cm matte noir in January and I have been pestering her to no end to Not Get It Wet!!! Once we were caught in the rain and I literally RAN to find something to protect her B. (She loves me but thinks I’m nuts [emoji23]) So she asked the craftsperson in front of me and he said it can absolutely get wet, but shiny gator absolutely cannot.
> 
> ANOTHER THING! I was sitting there, and slightly embarrassed noticed I still had the stickers on my B25 SO so I started to peel it off the plate. And the craftsman stopped me! He said I should absolutely keep it on there to protect it (and especially as my hardware was brushed GHW the scratches would be worse and more visible). He even offered to add fresh stickers to my friend’s hw!!!
> 
> How do you like them apples???
> 
> And finally, I leave you with my favorite moment in this last, crazy, runaround, everything-is-happening-right-now month. My new avatar pic....DS1 singing on the main stage, Stern Auditorium at Carnegie Hall as a winner in an international music competition.
> 
> View attachment 4108618


How marvelous BBC for your son to win and sing in an international music competition!  
Your post was all-around-fabulous from the visit with the craftsman to your son's performance.  He's been studying classical music? 
WRT the depression, I'm happy you said something about my post.  I agree with you that depression as I described was not necessarily applicable to Bourdain's passing.   Not all cases of depression are alike, as you said.
  I know it can take eons for the right meds to come along, to be invented.   In the early 80s, it was Prozac or the older meds.  The older ones had side effects like weight gain -- tremendous weight gain.  Then some other new ones came along.  Then maybe a decade later, the idea of combining meds instead of putting all eggs in one basket came along.   Then more meds were invented.  So there were a number of choices, but this took easily a couple of decades to occur.  Then some funky combos of meds occurred, a kind of apples and oranges choice.  (Note what kind of tv ads appear and appear and appear and suddenly disappear only to be replaced by "If you took this and "X" happened, call the law offices of . . .").  
In the 60s, I remember a program like 60 minutes had a woman economist on who had had shock therapy for her depression.  She worked with the Consumer Price Index.  The electro-shock therapy cured her depression but she forgot how to work with price indexes.  Momma Mia!  That was her job!  

Treating depression is not an exact science.  Maybe one day it will be but not yet.  There's a lot of trial and error in the process of sorting out which meds work and which don't.  Usually this involves tapering off one med (which means one goes back to their initial condition more or less before the new med kicks in).  These transitions can be very trying.  
You know, BBC, I can't remember what I suggested about Bourdain, but I certainly do not disagree  with what you said.  Depression is such a complex condition.  I'm sure one of these days Vanity Fair will write a brilliant tell-all and then we'll know.  


  I gather Kate Spade was seeking treatment, I can't remember if that applied to Bourdain, too.  If he was, there's a chance he experienced the time line I described.


----------



## eagle1002us

hephephippo said:


> Actually it's the Canadian horror stories really that make me worry.
> 
> I apologize for my seemingly stupid questions but these duties are for Canadian residents only right? If I'm visiting Canada I surely can take my purse without paying fees? Right?


I would think so.  I haven't crossed any borders lately but I would think if you were concerned about something being flagged you could declare it before you go over the border and there'd be a record that would protect you. 

The fact that we don't have duties -- the average person can travel and get stuff and not pay duties -- is pretty remarkable.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Because I always share my best finds....

*Breakfast Shake*
In a blender mix:
1 slightly underripe banana
1 cup non-fat Greek plain yogurt
2-3 chopped (pitted dates)
a squirt of honey
a couple of shakes of cinnamon 
two handfuls of ice cubes

It is OMG delicious and healthy. It's like eating ice cream for breakfast.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> How marvelous BBC for your son to win and sing in an international music competition!
> Your post was all-around-fabulous from the visit with the craftsman to your son's performance.  He's been studying classical music?
> WRT the depression, I'm happy you said something about my post.  I agree with you that depression as I described was not necessarily applicable to Bourdain's passing.   Not all cases of depression are alike, as you said.
> I know it can take eons for the right meds to come along, to be invented.   In the early 80s, it was Prozac or the older meds.  The older ones had side effects like weight gain -- tremendous weight gain.  Then some other new ones came along.  Then maybe a decade later, the idea of combining meds instead of putting all eggs in one basket came along.   Then more meds were invented.  So there were a number of choices, but this took easily a couple of decades to occur.  Then some funky combos of meds occurred, a kind of apples and oranges choice.  (Note what kind of tv ads appear and appear and appear and suddenly disappear only to be replaced by "If you took this and "X" happened, call the law offices of . . .").
> In the 60s, I remember a program like 60 minutes had a woman economist on who had had shock therapy for her depression.  She worked with the Consumer Price Index.  The electro-shock therapy cured her depression but she forgot how to work with price indexes.  Momma Mia!  That was her job!
> 
> Treating depression is not an exact science.  Maybe one day it will be but not yet.  There's a lot of trial and error in the process of sorting out which meds work and which don't.  Usually this involves tapering off one med (which means one goes back to their initial condition more or less before the new med kicks in).  These transitions can be very trying.



Thank you so much for the good thoughts, Eagle. [emoji8] With DS1 it’s been a long road already and will continue to be, but as with so much that is worthwhile in this world, it’s not a race, it’s a marathon. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]

Yes, he has been studying some classical. There is not a lot of work out there for 14 year old baritones, and voice teacher #1 is both a graduate of and teacher at Juilliard, so “for fun” she thought she’d prep him to audition for precollege, with the understanding that he won’t be admitted until his voice stops changing. He was not admitted, but we received a strongly worded note (not the usual rejection letter) from the admissions committee that he ought to reapply next year so he probably will. 

If it makes any sense, I appreciate your appreciation and your ability to deftly handle a really tough subject. I agree, there have been so many advances over the years. I am trying to talk about this in a way that isn’t too personal - not me, but someone very close to me - but had they grown up in a time when people dealt with mental illness instead of pretending it didn’t exist, perhaps X would not have had to suffer a horrific childhood, and, in turn, would not have the outlook they do today - which I wouldn’t even call depression, for a variety of reasons (maybe yes, maybe no, what do I know, but absolutely atypical), but definitely gave me a unique perspective on what Bourdain may have been going through. 

It is getting better out there for those who suffer, thank goodness, and it’s really better for the younger generations in a lot of ways, but for those over 40 or so we remember when we only heard about real problems by watching the latest “after school special”, IYKWIM. And for those who grew up that way, so many were never able to deal with their problems effectively or their problems were so imbedded in their psyche that perhaps they felt it was part of their identity. I have learned that some things just can’t be fixed, even with medication or therapy, and you just have to learn to live your best life with it (which is not to downplay the difficulty of doing that). 

By the way, I recently saw one of those "If you took this and "X" happened, call the law offices of . . ." commercials and I had taken two of the medications on the list! [emoji51]


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Thank you so much for the good thoughts, Eagle. [emoji8] With DS1 it’s been a long road already and will continue to be, but as with so much that is worthwhile in this world, it’s not a race, it’s a marathon. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
> 
> Yes, he has been studying some classical. There is not a lot of work out there for 14 year old baritones, and voice teacher #1 is both a graduate of and teacher at Juilliard, so “for fun” she thought she’d prep him to audition for precollege, with the understanding that he won’t be admitted until his voice stops changing. He was not admitted, but we received a strongly worded note (not the usual rejection letter) from the admissions committee that he ought to reapply next year so he probably will.
> 
> If it makes any sense, I appreciate your appreciation and your ability to deftly handle a really tough subject. I agree, there have been so many advances over the years. I am trying to talk about this in a way that isn’t too personal - not me, but someone very close to me - but had they grown up in a time when people dealt with mental illness instead of pretending it didn’t exist, perhaps X would not have had to suffer a horrific childhood, and, in turn, would not have the outlook they do today - which I wouldn’t even call depression, for a variety of reasons (maybe yes, maybe no, what do I know, but absolutely atypical), but definitely gave me a unique perspective on what Bourdain may have been going through.
> 
> It is getting better out there for those who suffer, thank goodness, and it’s really better for the younger generations in a lot of ways, but for those over 40 or so we remember when we only heard about real problems by watching the latest “after school special”, IYKWIM. And for those who grew up that way, so many were never able to deal with their problems effectively or their problems were so imbedded in their psyche that perhaps they felt it was part of their identity. I have learned that some things just can’t be fixed, even with medication or therapy, and you just have to learn to live your best life with it (which is not to downplay the difficulty of doing that).
> 
> By the way, I recently saw one of those "If you took this and "X" happened, call the law offices of . . ." commercials and I had taken two of the medications on the list! [emoji51]


BBC, congrats on your DS's perseverance.  
Thank you for your positive feedback wrt my post.   This afternoon I was thinking, should I go back and apologize for a quote-unquote "rant"?  Your feedback eliminated the need for that.  It was a strongly felt post on my part (obviously, ) and I'm glad it struck a chord. 
I've taken a couple of the meds on the list, too.   The makers provide financial incentives for docs to push them.   It's really disgusting.  Where is their integrity?   And there's a tendency for docs to fall in line with one another irrespective of patient feedback:  "Oh, did Joe prescribe these?  Well they must be ok."  
Life loses some intensity over time and that's a relief.  I would never want to relive a couple of earlier decades.   And you're quite right, BBC, the next generation hopefully will find it easier to navigate the rough patches of life.


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> Because I always share my best finds....
> 
> *Breakfast Shake*
> In a blender mix:
> 1 slightly underripe banana
> 1 cup non-fat Greek plain yogurt
> 2-3 chopped (pitted dates)
> a squirt of honey
> a couple of shakes of cinnamon
> two handfuls of ice cubes
> 
> It is OMG delicious and healthy. It's like eating ice cream for breakfast.



eb, I have everything on hand and this is going to be tomorrow's "breakfast"! Sounds yummy, you had me at "ice cream". I am already looking forward to it!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> BBC, congrats on your DS's perseverance.
> Thank you for your positive feedback wrt my post.   This afternoon I was thinking, should I go back and apologize for a quote-unquote "rant"?  Your feedback eliminated the need for that.  It was a strongly felt post on my part (obviously, ) and I'm glad it struck a chord.
> I've taken a couple of the meds on the list, too.   The makers provide financial incentives for docs to push them.   It's really disgusting.  Where is their integrity?   And there's a tendency for docs to fall in line with one another irrespective of patient feedback:  "Oh, did Joe prescribe these?  Well they must be ok."
> Life loses some intensity over time and that's a relief.  I would never want to relive a couple of earlier decades.   And you're quite right, BBC, the next generation hopefully will find it easier to navigate the rough patches of life.



Eagle, it didn’t come across as a rant at all. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]

Actually, the list I saw on one of those commercials had to do with birth control....lots of bad ones out there, apparently. I stopped taking oral contraceptives when I was 35 but still use Paraguard (no hormones). I really wasn’t talking about me, but I am VERY empathic. [emoji8]


----------



## eagle1002us

Thank you again, BBC.

I would be remiss not to note that there are some really fine, dedicated docs out there.   It can be life-changing in critical ways to cross paths with docs like this.


----------



## marietouchet

BBC said:


> Yes, they do still include the rain protectors with the Bs and Ks. I have used them in the past, but not so much lately. For one thing, they are a pain to unfold and then fold back together, and yeah, they do look a bit silly on the bag.



Good to know , I thought my low opinion of them was due to my being from the Jurassic period


----------



## marietouchet

etoupebirkin said:


> In my last trip to Europe, I carried a new Vuitton bag with — along with a copy of my Neimans receipt. I don’t think it’s a bad idea to carry one with you if you have one.



Travel is so complicated anymore , I spend my time agonizing over minimizing weight esp in the carryon - it holds irreplaceable toiletries , drugs , a change of clothes in case checked bag is lost , electronics , monies - various currencies , ooh II often toss In the passport and ticket info


----------



## hephephippo

On travel: I agree and have been increasingly finding it almost a nuisance to pack for a flight, and only want to take longer trips to make the effort worth it. I have pondered if my material possessions (that i feel i need to bring) are keeping me from enjoying travel -- or if i just dislike airline policy, complex regulations and fear of theft... i always want to bring 5 lipsticks just in case, an extra pair of shoes, extra clothing, just in case... living minimally is far harder than i would like...


----------



## marietouchet

hephephippo said:


> On travel: I agree and have been increasingly finding it almost a nuisance to pack for a flight, and only want to take longer trips to make the effort worth it. I have pondered if my material possessions (that i feel i need to bring) are keeping me from enjoying travel -- or if i just dislike airline policy, complex regulations and fear of theft... i always want to bring 5 lipsticks just in case, an extra pair of shoes, extra clothing, just in case... living minimally is far harder than i would like...



Years ago I bought fav leather bag for trip - then did it use it for trip - too heavy - it is in heavy rotation for in town use 
Must confess I do a lot of Tumi parachute nylon stuff for travel - I love the individual zippered pockets 
I get flustered in an airport - too much / not enough caffeine , jet lag , run to catch flight , new procedures even though I have a known traveler nbr . So, security despite fluster is key. I will lose less if there is less in an individual pocket
There is no way to be rational with a 1.5 hr connection at CDG - the only thing that helps is freq gold status


----------



## etoupebirkin

I recently went on a 5-day trip that included varied climates and temperatures and dress codes. So I way over packed. On the way home, the line to check bags was really long and disorganized, so I vowed next time to pack light. I am going on a trip to Paris and Israel in the Fall and I am debating how I can pack everything I need for a 2-week trip into a carry on bag. I am going to have to be very strategic and do some laundry by hand.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Eagle, it didn’t come across as a rant at all. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
> 
> Actually, the list I saw on one of those commercials had to do with birth control....lots of bad ones out there, apparently. I stopped taking oral contraceptives when I was 35 but still use Paraguard (no hormones). I really wasn’t talking about me, but I am VERY empathic. [emoji8]


I think that's known as an "empath."  I participate (mostly reading posts) in a general purpose blog which has some psychology, mostly, how to identify and one-up narcissists.  I gather the opposite of a narcissists is an empath.  

I have no doubt you are empathic.


----------



## hephephippo

etoupebirkin said:


> I recently went on a 5-day trip that included varied climates and temperatures and dress codes. So I way over packed. On the way home, the line to check bags was really long and disorganized, so I vowed next time to pack light. I am going on a trip to Paris and Israel in the Fall and I am debating how I can pack everything I need for a 2-week trip into a carry on bag. I am going to have to be very strategic and do some laundry by hand.



I went on a similar trip last year - Iceland, denmark, spain and south of France. The climates were so varied in each, and I also had to attend a wedding in one of the countries. I survived with just a carry-on and carried a coat by hand (needed it for Iceland). It was tough though had to borrow or buy disposable things in each destination. I wouldn't want to do it again. But it definitely is doable.


----------



## marietouchet

etoupebirkin said:


> I recently went on a 5-day trip that included varied climates and temperatures and dress codes. So I way over packed. On the way home, the line to check bags was really long and disorganized, so I vowed next time to pack light. I am going on a trip to Paris and Israel in the Fall and I am debating how I can pack everything I need for a 2-week trip into a carry on bag. I am going to have to be very strategic and do some laundry by hand.


I did the laundry on my last 2 wk extravaganza  to Spain, we were not in any place long enough to be certain of getting cleanin back in time, I got the small packets of soap , and a laundry line, and hangers , very small , from Amazon, I think 
But, I went to an almost entirely synthetic wash and wear wardrobe since I was not taking an iron.  My BFF - an amazing fashionista - convinced me to boldly go with polyester pants or leggings 
and of course, I settled on a capsule wardrobe in a single color family , all blue, giving up on my predilection for rainbow hues of attire


----------



## hephephippo

eagle1002us said:


> I think that's known as an "empath."  I participate (mostly reading posts) in a general purpose blog which has some psychology, mostly, how to identify and one-up narcissists.  I gather the opposite of a narcissists is an empath.
> 
> I have no doubt you are empathic.



Hi @eagle1002us - would you mind sharing some psychology reading? I enjoy the topic, especially narcissism as I've dated one in the past and the experience really left an impression on me.. would love to read about it and how to handle such folks  hope you don't mind and thanks


----------



## eagle1002us

hephephippo said:


> Hi @eagle1002us - would you mind sharing some psychology reading? I enjoy the topic, especially narcissism as I've dated one in the past and the experience really left an impression on me.. would love to read about it and how to handle such folks  hope you don't mind and thanks


No, I don't mind at all.  I started a conversation with you.   Should show up on your end pretty soon, within minutes.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Rocket and Rosie just cornered a mouse in the house. DH got in a trash can and emptied it out of the house. It was alive, well sort of. Need to call the exterminator. Rocket is still hunting.


----------



## pursecrzy

etoupebirkin said:


> Rocket and Rosie just cornered a mouse in the house. DH got in a trash can and emptied it out of the house. It was alive, well sort of. Need to call the exterminator. Rocket is still hunting.



MissP is preparing to fly down if you need any help with mice control.


----------



## etoupebirkin

As of 6:00 am this morning, Rocket: 2 / Mice: 0. Rocket’s been hunting.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

etoupebirkin said:


> As of 6:00 am this morning, Rocket: 2 / Mice: 0. Rocket’s been hunting.


The smart money is betting on Rocket.


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> I am going on a trip to Paris and Israel in the Fall and I am debating how I can pack everything I need for a 2-week trip into a carry on bag. I am going to have to be very strategic and do some laundry by hand.



Now that sounds like a fabulous trip!!! 



eagle1002us said:


> I think that's known as an "empath."  I participate (mostly reading posts) in a general purpose blog which has some psychology, mostly, how to identify and one-up narcissists.  I gather the opposite of a narcissists is an empath.
> 
> I have no doubt you are empathic.



Yes, I am definitely an empath. It is incredibly strong with DH. He has a need to really talk out his work-related issues with me frequently, and sometimes he will apologize to me for doing so. I have to tell him that it’s worse for me when he doesn’t, because I can feel both his stress and his need to talk. Most of the time I know exactly what he’s feeling. With DS1 it’s a lot of frenetic energy (teen hormones/his big personality/ADHD) which either enervates or drains me, DS2 is much calmer. Loooooove hanging out with DS2. 



marietouchet said:


> I did the laundry on my last 2 wk extravaganza  to Spain, we were not in any place long enough to be certain of getting cleanin back in time, I got the small packets of soap , and a laundry line, and hangers , very small , from Amazon, I think
> But, I went to an almost entirely synthetic wash and wear wardrobe since I was not taking an iron.  My BFF - an amazing fashionista - convinced me to boldly go with polyester pants or leggings
> and of course, I settled on a capsule wardrobe in a single color family , all blue, giving up on my predilection for rainbow hues of attire



The one thing I have learned, as I am a terrible overpacker, is yes, the color family. Mix and match. Navy, white, Black/gray (and yes, MT, I wear lots of colors, too!!)


----------



## marietouchet

BBC said:


> Now that sounds like a fabulous trip!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am definitely an empath. It is incredibly strong with DH. He has a need to really talk out his work-related issues with me frequently, and sometimes he will apologize to me for doing so. I have to tell him that it’s worse for me when he doesn’t, because I can feel both his stress and his need to talk. Most of the time I know exactly what he’s feeling. With DS1 it’s a lot of frenetic energy (teen hormones/his big personality/ADHD) which either enervates or drains me, DS2 is much calmer. Loooooove hanging out with DS2.
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing I have learned, as I am a terrible overpacker, is yes, the color family. Mix and match. Navy, white, Black/gray (and yes, MT, I wear lots of colors, too!!)



I don’t do black and beige hardly at all and my blue travel wardrobe has tears in the making - it was like climbing Mount Everest to create it. Navy is do old school 
I even have special lightweight travel jewelry, the Hermes horn line is good ,  and I fell in love with Sobral years ago - all of that goes through metal detectors so I don’t have too remove it , then lose it in all those gray buckets


----------



## Mindi B

Non sequitur: I am feeling sad and anxious.
So I bought some crazy lipsticks.
Blue, and violet, and a darker purple.
So.


----------



## eagle1002us

Did anybody here ever get a porcelain crown?   My dentist got a machine to make them.  I can't remember why I chose porcelain over gold metal.  I have had the crown maybe a month or a little more.   Anyhow, the porcelain crown has now fallen out every week for the past 3 weeks in a row.  First, I was eating nuts.   Second time was blintzes.  (Blintzes with cherry preserves is why I have to have crowns).   Third time was also something soft.  And the crown falls off on a Friday or Saturday night, typically.   Sadistic little thing.

So I have to make sure to brush my teeth after every meal and snack b/c I don't want the exposed tooth, the little bony nubbin, to decay.  With the 2nd time I said I want a metal replacement.  After the third time I said rush that metal crown.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Now that sounds like a fabulous trip!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am definitely an empath. It is incredibly strong with DH. He has a need to really talk out his work-related issues with me frequently, and sometimes he will apologize to me for doing so. I have to tell him that it’s worse for me when he doesn’t, because I can feel both his stress and his need to talk. Most of the time I know exactly what he’s feeling. With DS1 it’s a lot of frenetic energy (teen hormones/his big personality/ADHD) which either enervates or drains me, DS2 is much calmer. Loooooove hanging out with DS2.
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing I have learned, as I am a terrible overpacker, is yes, the color family. Mix and match. Navy, white, Black/gray (and yes, MT, I wear lots of colors, too!!)


Yes, the same thing happens with my DH.  Prying things out of him when I can tell something's wrong is really hard.   He implodes.  (I wonder if he secretly likes being coaxed to share).   His fam never got anything out of him either.   Fortunately, we both may be past (knock on wood) particularly challenging work colleagues.   (Or they're worn out, too, from us  ).


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Non sequitur: I am feeling sad and anxious.
> So I bought some crazy lipsticks.
> Blue, and violet, and a darker purple.
> So.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, 
(((Hugs))) Am having a difficult week too. My Dad fell and is in the hospital with vertebrae fractures. My DMIL had a PET scan for Cancer, luckily they found nothing. Work stresses. So this week’s been difficult.

Vibes for my Dad, please.


----------



## Mindi B

Jeez, EB, what is it with this week?  My mom fell and broke her wrist last weekend--Surgery scheduled for Friday.  Major vibes for your dear dad.


----------



## etoupebirkin

The past week has seriously sucked scissors. Vibes for your Mom, too.


----------



## lulilu

Good grief.  Sending good thoughts and prayers for your mom, Mindi, and your dad, EB.


----------



## Mindi B

My situation is impossible.  Neither my mother nor my father really understands exactly what sort of break mom suffered or why/if surgery is required.  I have done general research and found that surgery for many sorts of wrist breaks in elderly people is NOT necessarily a wise choice.  But I cannot offer even Google-based advice without basic info. about the specifics of my mother's injury.  But my parents chose to grant each other healthcare power of attorney so no medical professional will even speak to me, and my father and mother are each utterly unable or unwilling to manage this sort of info-gathering.
I am being asked by my parents to make a potentially life-altering decision about surgery for my mother without any facts whatsoever, and when I tell my father what he must do to procure health information access for me he complains and "forgets" and does nothing.
Now I have 48 hours to somehow gain PoA or at least a HIPAA waiver without my parents' active cooperation.  This cannot be done.
I am literally beside myself with the stress of feeling a moral obligation to my parents that I am entirely unable to fulfill--because of my parents.
Seriously, I am having a breakdown here.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Oh Mindi!!!
Are you in contact with their Social Worker or any other person in the state that can help you navigate this? Can you hop on a plane? Oy. And more hugs and vibes.


----------



## Mindi B

Hopping on a plane is not an option; there is no time, for one thing.  My effort to set my parents up with in-home carers who might be of help in this situation (driving my folks, ferrying documents) was ended when my father met the carer at their door on her second visit last spring and refused to let her into the house because they "don't need any help."
I have contacted our attorney in their state who drafted our family trust and his office, bless 'em, is moving heaven and earth to alter the primary healthcare PoA to my name within the next 24 hours, but this will require my parents physically going to the law office to sign the documents, and I am not sanguine that they will be willing to do so.
At some point I have to accept that I cannot save them from themselves, but I'm finding it really, really hard.  Thanks so much for your support, EB.  I know you and others here know what I'm feeling.


----------



## pursecrzy

So sorry to hear this Mindi


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Vibes for you and both of your parents, Mindi.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> Hopping on a plane is not an option; there is no time, for one thing.  My effort to set my parents up with in-home carers who might be of help in this situation (driving my folks, ferrying documents) was ended when my father met the carer at their door on her second visit last spring and refused to let her into the house because they "don't need any help."
> I have contacted our attorney in their state who drafted our family trust and his office, bless 'em, is moving heaven and earth to alter the primary healthcare PoA to my name within the next 24 hours, but this will require my parents physically going to the law office to sign the documents, and I am not sanguine that they will be willing to do so.
> At some point I have to accept that I cannot save them from themselves, but I'm finding it really, really hard.  Thanks so much for your support, EB.  I know you and others here know what I'm feeling.


I am so sorry to hear this. 
I just to have to deal with my siblings. They can be challenging. 

I did speak to my Dad today. Between his inability to hear (his hearing aids never made it to the hospital) and his dementia all I could figure out was that he was in the hospital in relative comfort. It was a really frustrating call.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> My situation is impossible.  Neither my mother nor my father really understands exactly what sort of break mom suffered or why/if surgery is required.  I have done general research and found that surgery for many sorts of wrist breaks in elderly people is NOT necessarily a wise choice.  But I cannot offer even Google-based advice without basic info. about the specifics of my mother's injury.  But my parents chose to grant each other healthcare power of attorney so no medical professional will even speak to me, and my father and mother are each utterly unable or unwilling to manage this sort of info-gathering.
> I am being asked by my parents to make a potentially life-altering decision about surgery for my mother without any facts whatsoever, and when I tell my father what he must do to procure health information access for me he complains and "forgets" and does nothing.
> Now I have 48 hours to somehow gain PoA or at least a HIPAA waiver without my parents' active cooperation.  This cannot be done.
> I am literally beside myself with the stress of feeling a moral obligation to my parents that I am entirely unable to fulfill--because of my parents.
> Seriously, I am having a breakdown here.



This made me think of the Serenity Prayer:   


God grant me the serenity
to accept the things I cannot change; 
courage to change the things I can; 
and wisdom to know the difference.


----------



## eagle1002us

*@Mindi B 
*
I posted the Serenity Prayer not to make a religious statement but because it's the kind of sentiment that fits the crazy-making situation which you are in.   After you do the best you can -- which doesn't seem to be much b/c of parental constraints -- maybe all you can do is disengage somehow.  Metaphorically walk away.   People like your parents have the right to make choices that conceivably don't make any sense.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sending hugs, Mindi [emoji177]


----------



## etoupebirkin

My siblings and I are not close.
We are diometrically opposed politically and personality wise. My SIL and one of my brothers are absolutely humorless. I should know better than to engage.

But we are communicating by text regarding my Dad’s care. Since I spoke with my Dad today, I wanted to communicate the details of the call. My Dad’s hearing aids (or lack thereof) were part of discussion. So here are the texts:

*SIL*: There should be a new app. Find my hearing aids.

That got me whimsically thinking of the practicalities of that app. 

*So I texted back:* The aids would need to light up like a Christmas tree. Can you imagine how loud the alarm would need to be? Winking tongue out zany faced emoji. 

All I could think of was the mayhem at an old folks home with all the peeps who couldn’t find their hearing aids.

*SIL:* Just a locator

*Brother*: I think we have more important things to be concerned about now.

I told them it was just a joke and to lighten up.


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> My siblings and I are not close.
> We are diometrically opposed politically and personality wise. My SIL and one of my brothers are absolutely humorless. I should know better than to engage.
> 
> But we are communicating by text regarding my Dad’s care. Since I spoke with my Dad today, I wanted to communicate the details of the call. My Dad’s hearing aids (or lack thereof) were part of discussion. So here are the texts:
> 
> *SIL*: There should be a new app. Find my hearing aids.
> 
> That got me whimsically thinking of the practicalities of that app.
> 
> *So I texted back:* The aids would need to light up like a Christmas tree. Can you imagine how loud the alarm would need to be? Winking tongue out zany faced emoji.
> 
> All I could think of was the mayhem at an old folks home with all the peeps who couldn’t find their hearing aids.
> 
> *SIL:* Just a locator
> 
> *Brother*: I think we have more important things to be concerned about now.
> 
> I told them it was just a joke and to lighten up.



Omg I feel your pain, eb. My natural response is to joke (oh I am a barrel of laughs at the OBGYN. I’m pretty sure I’ve frightened off at least one doctor [emoji51]) ugh I’m sorry. I thought it was funny. [emoji254]


----------



## etoupebirkin

Humor is how I cope. Otherwise, it’s too painful to deal.


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> Humor is how I cope. Otherwise, it’s too painful to deal.



I understand. Sending hugs and love. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Mindi B

Humor is widely regarded as the most highly functional of all the defense mechanisms.  I TOTALLY rely on humor to manage difficult situations both emotionally and practically (it can really get people on your side if used strategically).  EB, your SIL and brother's responses were actually pretty funny themselves, though of course they would never in a million years understand why.
Warning:  Rant follows.  
So, the estate attorney got on his high horse and said there would be no expediting the healthcare PoA--My parents have to call, formally state their desires to his office, make an appointment (in a few weeks' time!), and pay the full fee for the altered documents.  He was overtly annoyed that his staff had offered to try to fast-track this for me because "THEY aren't ATTORNEYS."  What a stiff.  But I feel really terrible that his very sweet (female) paralegals are now in the doghouse just for trying to show some compassion.  (No offense intended to attorneys more generally, EB--I am sure your DH would have wanted to help me.)
I tried all day to get in touch with my mom's surgeon or his assistant.  Kept being told the receptionist would leave a "priority message."  Called when they opened; my father called them later in the morning; I called again late afternoon as the morning receptionist had advised--got told "we'll leave a message" each time--and then after eight hours of radio silence from their end I finally called once more, in desperation, 30 minutes before they closed.  The (male) receptionist had me on hold for about ten minutes reviewing notes and seeking advice from his colleagues, and finally said all he could do was try to answer my questions himself.  When I said I feared that my questions really required someone with expertise in orthopedics and/or geriatrics he said, "Well, I don't know what you expect when you call fifteen minutes before we close!"  Allow me to reiterate that he'd had me on hold twice for ten minutes trying to find someone else to talk to me and THAT'S why it was then fifteen minutes to lights out.
Calmly and with no swearing whatsoever, I reminded him that I had called multiple times throughout the day starting at their 8 am opening and opined that if their office was unable to answer urgent patient questions in a timely manner that was in no way my fault.
Of course due to HIPAA regulations the ER where my mom was initially treated could not tell me anything either and the only way we could access the discharge records was if my mom and dad drove to the records office at the hospital to make the request in person--nothing could be done by phone.  THAT isn't going to happen, as my mom is in pain and so depressed that she is barely functioning, and, to be blunt, my dad is characterologically unable to systematically seek or retain any information not pertaining to himself.  
This has been a day in which almost everyone I spoke to was either unable or unwilling to offer any meaningful assistance and those few who were sympathetic lacked the power to act.
I think my body involuntarily consumed its own spleen today in a paroxysm of frustration.
Rant over.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> Humor is widely regarded as the most highly functional of all the defense mechanisms.  I TOTALLY rely on humor to manage difficult situations both emotionally and practically (it can really get people on your side if used strategically).  EB, your SIL and brother's responses were actually pretty funny themselves, though of course they would never in a million years understand why.
> Warning:  Rant follows.
> So, the estate attorney got on his high horse and said there would be no expediting the healthcare PoA--My parents have to call, formally state their desires to his office, make an appointment (in a few weeks' time!), and pay the full fee for the altered documents.  He was overtly annoyed that his staff had offered to try to fast-track this for me because "THEY aren't ATTORNEYS."  What a stiff.  But I feel really terrible that his very sweet (female) paralegals are now in the doghouse just for trying to show some compassion.  (No offense intended to attorneys more generally, EB--I am sure your DH would have wanted to help me.)
> I tried all day to get in touch with my mom's surgeon or his assistant.  Kept being told the receptionist would leave a "priority message."  Called when they opened; my father called them later in the morning; I called again late afternoon as the morning receptionist had advised--got told "we'll leave a message" each time--and then after eight hours of radio silence from their end I finally called once more, in desperation, 30 minutes before they closed.  The (male) receptionist had me on hold for about ten minutes reviewing notes and seeking advice from his colleagues, and finally said all he could do was try to answer my questions himself.  When I said I feared that my questions really required someone with expertise in orthopedics and/or geriatrics he said, "Well, I don't know what you expect when you call fifteen minutes before we close!"  Allow me to reiterate that he'd had me on hold twice for ten minutes trying to find someone else to talk to me and THAT'S why it was then fifteen minutes to lights out.
> Calmly and with no swearing whatsoever, I reminded him that I had called multiple times throughout the day starting at their 8 am opening and opined that if their office was unable to answer urgent patient questions in a timely manner that was in no way my fault.
> Of course due to HIPAA regulations the ER where my mom was initially treated could not tell me anything either and the only way we could access the discharge records was if my mom and dad drove to the records office at the hospital to make the request in person--nothing could be done by phone.  THAT isn't going to happen, as my mom is in pain and so depressed that she is barely functioning, and, to be blunt, my dad is characterologically unable to systematically seek or retain any information not pertaining to himself.
> This has been a day in which almost everyone I spoke to was either unable or unwilling to offer any meaningful assistance and those few who were sympathetic lacked the power to act.
> I think my body involuntarily consumed its own spleen today in a paroxysm of frustration.
> Rant over.


Mindi, you had a way worse day than me. (((Hugs)))


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi -


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Omg I feel your pain, eb. My natural response is to joke (oh I am a barrel of laughs at the OBGYN. I’m pretty sure I’ve frightened off at least one doctor [emoji51]) ugh I’m sorry. I thought it was funny. [emoji254]


I'm a gallows humor person myself.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Humor is widely regarded as the most highly functional of all the defense mechanisms.  I TOTALLY rely on humor to manage difficult situations both emotionally and practically (it can really get people on your side if used strategically).  EB, your SIL and brother's responses were actually pretty funny themselves, though of course they would never in a million years understand why.
> Warning:  Rant follows.
> So, the estate attorney got on his high horse and said there would be no expediting the healthcare PoA--My parents have to call, formally state their desires to his office, make an appointment (in a few weeks' time!), and pay the full fee for the altered documents.  He was overtly annoyed that his staff had offered to try to fast-track this for me because "THEY aren't ATTORNEYS."  What a stiff.  But I feel really terrible that his very sweet (female) paralegals are now in the doghouse just for trying to show some compassion.  (No offense intended to attorneys more generally, EB--I am sure your DH would have wanted to help me.)
> I tried all day to get in touch with my mom's surgeon or his assistant.  Kept being told the receptionist would leave a "priority message."  Called when they opened; my father called them later in the morning; I called again late afternoon as the morning receptionist had advised--got told "we'll leave a message" each time--and then after eight hours of radio silence from their end I finally called once more, in desperation, 30 minutes before they closed.  The (male) receptionist had me on hold for about ten minutes reviewing notes and seeking advice from his colleagues, and finally said all he could do was try to answer my questions himself.  When I said I feared that my questions really required someone with expertise in orthopedics and/or geriatrics he said, "Well, I don't know what you expect when you call fifteen minutes before we close!"  Allow me to reiterate that he'd had me on hold twice for ten minutes trying to find someone else to talk to me and THAT'S why it was then fifteen minutes to lights out.
> Calmly and with no swearing whatsoever, I reminded him that I had called multiple times throughout the day starting at their 8 am opening and opined that if their office was unable to answer urgent patient questions in a timely manner that was in no way my fault.
> Of course due to HIPAA regulations the ER where my mom was initially treated could not tell me anything either and the only way we could access the discharge records was if my mom and dad drove to the records office at the hospital to make the request in person--nothing could be done by phone.  THAT isn't going to happen, as my mom is in pain and so depressed that she is barely functioning, and, to be blunt, my dad is characterologically unable to systematically seek or retain any information not pertaining to himself.
> This has been a day in which almost everyone I spoke to was either unable or unwilling to offer any meaningful assistance and those few who were sympathetic lacked the power to act.
> I think my body involuntarily consumed its own spleen today in a paroxysm of frustration.
> Rant over.


If this is a hospital setting, it may have a patient advocate or maybe a social worker that could be helpful.  If you know a doc in that hospital well enough to ask him if he would talk to the doc you were repeatedly contacting, that could be an option.   I think that the latter is fed up with the situation, however.  That's the elephant in the room.

Well, in five years this situation will be over.  Somehow or other.


----------



## Mindi B

Yeah, er, eagle, that's perhaps not the MOST comforting thought.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, and just to be clear, there is zero evidence that the doctor in question ever got a single message of mine, which were routed to his assistant (who also, apparently, didn't get them).  So he has no reason to be "fed up" with anything, pachyderm or otherwise.
And, really, if a doctor proposing to operate on my 87-year-old mother were actually to feel "fed up" and hostile in response to my polite but persistent efforts to talk to him pre-surgery, there is absolutely no way I would let him touch her.  So there's that.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, Here’s to you having a better day today. And if your Mom has surgery, I hope it goes as well as possible. 

I hope I get info on My Dad’s condition today too.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you for your support, EB, and sending mine right back to you.  Please, if you're so inclined, let us know what you hear about your dad.
I'm still giggling over, "Just a locator."  "No, see, SIL, the JOKE is that locators are AUDITORY and. . . Oh, never mind."


----------



## etoupebirkin

My brother married for looks and a high school A-lister personality—not necessarily brains. 
I did not want to point out the obvious stupidity of her remark. I do try to place nice in the sand box with my family. And you can’t see eyes rolling over texts.

I’ve always wondered how my brother puts up with her. But she’s arm candy.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I’m not optimistic about getting a real read as to what’s going on. It’s next to impossible to get a medical professional on the phone and I’m not sure which of the three of us (my brothers and I) is cleared for HIPAA. And I’m not sure whether the hospital has this information.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, yeah, that sounds soooo familiar: "Mostly nobody knows anything and those who might know can't talk to me."  Yeah, I hear you.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, your persistence is nothing short of heroic.  We should all hope for an advocate as dedicated as you.  My wish is that your parents appreciated your efforts.  I'm currently revisiting my POA and HIPPA designations.  It's something everyone (regardless of age) needs to have clearly stated.


----------



## Mindi B

SUCH a worthwhile thing to do, CG.  It can save your family ongoing struggles and guarantee more seamless care for you should you need it.


----------



## Siso

etoupebirkin said:


> I recently went on a 5-day trip that included varied climates and temperatures and dress codes. So I way over packed. On the way home, the line to check bags was really long and disorganized, so I vowed next time to pack light. I am going on a trip to Paris and Israel in the Fall and I am debating how I can pack everything I need for a 2-week trip into a carry on bag. I am going to have to be very strategic and do some laundry by hand.



The woman behind “the vivienne files” blog has some wonderful templates to help build minimal travel wardrobes, including those to varied climates. A wealth of inspiration for sure.


----------



## etoupebirkin

My Dad needs a to have his spine stabilized. I am not sure whether he will need to undergogeneral anesthesia. I hope not.


----------



## Mindi B

Ugh, EB.  That's always a big worry for our elderly parents.  Sending vibes.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thanks Mindi. I looked up the surgery and it’s minimally invasive. But we have to wait till next week because the doctor is on vacation.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Oh, and just to be clear, there is zero evidence that the doctor in question ever got a single message of mine, which were routed to his assistant (who also, apparently, didn't get them).  So he has no reason to be "fed up" with anything, pachyderm or otherwise.
> And, really, if a doctor proposing to operate on my 87-year-old mother were actually to feel "fed up" and hostile in response to my polite but persistent efforts to talk to him pre-surgery, there is absolutely no way I would let him touch her.  So there's that.


Sounds appropriate.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Oh, and just to be clear, there is zero evidence that the doctor in question ever got a single message of mine, which were routed to his assistant (who also, apparently, didn't get them).  So he has no reason to be "fed up" with anything, pachyderm or otherwise.
> And, really, if a doctor proposing to operate on my 87-year-old mother were actually to feel "fed up" and hostile in response to my polite but persistent efforts to talk to him pre-surgery, there is absolutely no way I would let him touch her.  So there's that.


By "fed up" I meant he sounds irritable.   Easily irritated.   I didn't say you did anything wrong.  Some people are easily irritated.


----------



## Mindi B

My mom's wrist surgery is today (evening hours EST).  Vibes appreciated.
My efforts to get any civil response from anyone at the ortho clinic ultimately failed after two solid days of trying and about eight phone calls. The snippy and defensive PA had me in tears last night, I was so frustrated and exhausted by the apparent impossibility of what I was trying to do--which had seemed so logical and straightforward when I set out to do it. Then it hit me: What I am trying to do is actually impossible!  Maybe I should, oh, I dunno, cut it out?  
"They" say that the definition of insanity is to repeat the same behavior over and over and expect a different result.

in all seriousness, I will try to get my parents to give me formal healthcare PoA, which will eradicate a lot of the hurdles I faced this time.  Beyond that, I just hafta chill and accept my relative helplessness to make my parents behave like people they aren't.  This is the billionth time I've reached that conclusion, by the way, so I am only cautiously optimistic. 

But for now, the most important thing is vibes for mom.

 Thank you, mah Peeps.


----------



## Rouge H

Mindi-
It seems very strange that a relative as being a daughter has had such a problem contacting the attending physician about their mothers care since you are out of state. You still have sometime left with what I see two options. One being I would call and speak with the office manager/administrator, explain your situation as being out of state and ask if she can put you through to the doctor. Second is they can call your mother for permission to speak to you as well as faxing/email a form for consent. Is their a neighbor that can receive the fax and go over to have your mom sign and fax back to Dr. office?

I wish you/mom the best outcome❤️


----------



## Mindi B

My parents will have the doctor call me when they are at the hospital if they choose to; that is permitted.  HIPAA privacy rules mean there are very specific written documents that must be in place before any medical professional can share any patient information with ANY third party, even a family member, and apparently my father/mother did not sign the necessary form(s).  The doctor/PA made it clear they were very busy and saw no reason to call me when they knew they couldn't answer any questions of mine.  They know I'm 2,500 miles away but that is not legally relevant.
My parents do not use either fax or e-mail so would need to physically pick up a form or have one regular-mailed, which of course is too slow.
Getting a wee flavor of what I'm up against, Rouge H?  Your suggestions are solid if circumstances were even remotely normal, but they aren't.

ETA: Panic makes for grammatical errors.  Shoot.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, and the neighbor thing--Good idea; not sure about their fax capabilities.  I will say the neighbors already do an awful lot for my parents and I admit I am loathe to ask for more.  I need to get PoA and this issue, at least, will be a problem of the past!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, 
How’d things go yesterday?


----------



## Mindi B

EB, thanks for asking!  The surgeon called me yesterday morning (!) and told me about the nature of mom's injury, the planned repair, why he felt it was desirable to operate, etc.  He was explicit that he would never suggest surgery if he had any reason to think that the patient wasn't up to it.  I really appreciated his willingness to reach out to me, even at the last minute.  He had a surgeon's typical breezy confidence, but he didn't come across as a total a**h***, so that was heartening.
So, I told my parents that we'd spoken and that the surgeon's reasoning seemed solid and his familiarity with the procedure (he said he does at least seven of these a week; it's a common injury in elderly populations) was significant. I felt confident that he and the hospital knew about mom's medical history and possible vulnerabilities and were prepared.  I had mom sign a HIPAA waiver for me before the op began, so I SHOULD be on the list to communicate with the docs/nurses regarding at least THIS situation going forward.  
Mom was out of surgery, loopy but okay, as of last night, and the last time I spoke to dad the plan was that she would go home with him.  He didn't call again, so I am assuming he was able to take her home and she had an okay night.  Fingers crossed.
I will keep y'all posted.  I believe that the pins will allow mom NOT to wear a cast, just a removable splint, which will be much more pleasant for her--and I fervently hope that now that the break is stabilized and the strain on bone and nerves has been reduced she will have significantly less pain.
It was a long week for us both, huh?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Please keep us posted, Mindi. I hope all went well. [emoji254]


----------



## Mindi B

A really interesting piece of information to come out of this week is the enormous difference between the level of competence my parents project to strangers (especially people in positions of authority, like doctors) and the level of competence they show to me.  When I talk to them, they are typically vague, disorganized, uninformed, distracted, unhappy, and passive.  DH, who has heard many of these conversations, has the same take.  But when I talk to doctors/nurses/attorneys/etc. on their behalf I am treated as HIGHLY suspect because what the authorities have seen are two neatly turned-out, alert, likeable old people who seem on top of things.  I got more than one "lecture" from these professionals this last week tacitly suggesting that not only was I not entitled to the information I was seeking legally (and what was I trying to pull, anyway), but that my claims that my parents needed my assistance were fictive.  Their presentation, I was told repeatedly, was clearly fully _compos mentis_, and my assertion that they had not retained the specifics of the situation was met with outright--and galling--disbelief.
I am not sure what this means.  I think my parents' social persona is partially false: that is, they are proud/narcissistic people and try never to show confusion or doubt to outsiders, leaving the experts with the assurance that all is understood.  With me, I think they actually lean in the other direction, acting MORE incapable than they are so I will do my hyper-helpful and reassuring daughter thing.
It sort of sux, actually.


----------



## Mindi B

You know how you can be in the middle of an intense argument with your spouse or kid and the phone rings and you pick it up and say "Hellooooo" in the sweetest tone?  It's kind of like that.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Oh Mindi, that’s just unbelievable. At least where my Dad’s concerned, there’s no doubt about his mental capacity or lack thereof. I think your parents know your buttons and press them mercilessly for whatever reason.

I think the best thing you can do is to recognize the situation and try to separate yourself emotionally from it inasmuch as possible. This won’t be easy. But at least you have DH’s support.

ETA: This is where Vitamin W(ine) comes in handy.


----------



## Mindi B

I think you are absolutely right, EB, on both the motivation (which is probably not conscious on my parents' part) and the remedy.
I really struggle with the emotional detachment, and I think some of it is my own sort of grandiosity.  "I CAN fix this!"  "_*I*_  can fix thisl"  "ONLY I CAN FIX THIS!" 
It's just really, really, reallyreallyreallyreally hard to see them heading for trouble (over and over) and accept that I can't stop it.  And may not be able to correct it afterwards no matter how much I want to or how much they want me to.  And part of my problem is that deliberately or not I was raised from childhood to believe in my bones that fixing stuff for my parents is my main reason for existing and chief source of personal value.
Okay, it's a holiday weekend in the US and I've been a bummer for days.
I'll go take a shower now and Have A Day.


----------



## Mindi B

And what a Day it is!  Call from dad--mom is at home but in "terrible" pain and saying she wants to kill herself.  So, you know how all those d*mn professionals poo-pooed my worries and said my mom was a great candidate for surgery?  Yeah, maybe I actually sorta kinda might have known a few things about my mom that those strangers didn't.  'Course, THEY aren't the ones who get to try to talk their mother out of suicidal ideation.
She has no specific plan.  She has not identified a means.  She is limited in her mobility.  My dad is with her.   It's been fewer than 24 hours since the surgery.  I really believe this is going to get better.
But for Heaven's sake, this is hard.  On everyone.  At the moment.


----------



## Mindi B

Mom is. . . better.  Called me and sounded more cheerful.  I made her laugh.
Onward.


----------



## chaneljewel

Mindi B said:


> Mom is. . . better.  Called me and sounded more cheerful.  I made her laugh.
> Onward.


Hoping this is a good sign, Mindi.


----------



## Mindi B

You and me both, chanel!  Thanks.


----------



## Mindi B

Mabel: 4; Houseflies: 0.
pursey, do you think this will impress Miss P?


----------



## Mindi B

Whoops, just found another carcass, so it's--
Mabel: 5; Houseflies: 0.
It occurs to me that it sounds as if my home is swarming with vermin.  Which I guess it sort of is, since the door is opened for the dogs so often.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Mabel: 4; Houseflies: 0.
> pursey, do you think this will impress Miss P?



It’s a start....

I kill my self laughing when MissP is going after a fly.


----------



## Mindi B

It is hilarious!  But our girls are FAST, aren't they?  Mighty huntresses.


----------



## pursecrzy

I just got a GoPro. The dog harness is on order.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, this is gonna be good, pursey!


----------



## pursecrzy

Don’t know how I discovered GoPro has a dog harness but I’m dying to try it out!


----------



## Mindi B

Cairn-Cam.
Terrier TV.
Dog-umentaries.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Chat Pets Pest Control (Say that 10x fast)


----------



## Mindi B

Rubber Baby Buggy Bumper!


----------



## ck21

pursecrzy said:


> I just got a GoPro. The dog harness is on order.



So fun!  Can’t wait to see video!


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> And what a Day it is!  Call from dad--mom is at home but in "terrible" pain and saying she wants to kill herself.  So, you know how all those d*mn professionals poo-pooed my worries and said my mom was a great candidate for surgery?  Yeah, maybe I actually sorta kinda might have known a few things about my mom that those strangers didn't.  'Course, THEY aren't the ones who get to try to talk their mother out of suicidal ideation.
> She has no specific plan.  She has not identified a means.  She is limited in her mobility.  My dad is with her.   It's been fewer than 24 hours since the surgery.  I really believe this is going to get better.
> But for Heaven's sake, this is hard.  On everyone.  At the moment.



Hang in there, Mindi!

My mom thinks that some senior women in the neighborhood are following her because one doesn’t like my mom’s 6 pound dog.  Good grief.  My mom is usually spot on so tomorrow I’m going to play detective.

One neighbor had been placing bags of poo in front of my mom’s garage and got caught in the act.  What is wrong with people?


----------



## Mindi B

That, ck, is the ultimate question.  
Bags of poo?!?!  When caught, did the person have some explanation or excuse?


----------



## pursecrzy

I do not understand the canine mind. 

It’s very hot and humid here today. I let MissP out and she lies down on the deck in full sunshine when shade is available.

In the winter, I’ll have the fireplace on and she sits very close to it, then starts panting.


----------



## Mindi B

Sometimes I think "canine mind" is an oxymoron.
Of course, the same can often be said of "Mindi mind."


----------



## Cavalier Girl

What do you do when the heat index is 105??  In my house, we crank the air-conditioning down, put on some 60s rock and roll with a little soul thrown in, and dance!  All while making fresh limeades.  Life is good.  Can't beat early Stones, Beatles, Aretha, Marvin, and Temptations.  Yep, way heavy on the soul, with Ronstadt thrown in for pure joy.  The sounds of my youth.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Pursey, Emma is the same way.  She'd bask on the hot bricks for hours if I'd let her.


----------



## Rouge H

Just close your eyes and imagine the cool breeze


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cavalier Girl said:


> Pursey, Emma is the same way.  She'd bask on the hot bricks for hours if I'd let her.



Charlie too. He lies in the streaming sunlight in the kitchen and just pants loudly. 

Just bought three Paddleboards from a local neighbor, just gotta get in gear and get them in the back of the car....


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Rouge H, this definitely needs a "".  A "like" just doesn't cut it.  So beautiful!


----------



## pursecrzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> What do you do when the heat index is 105??  In my house, we crank the air-conditioning down, put on some 60s rock and roll with a little soul thrown in, and dance!  All while making fresh limeades.  Life is good.  Can't beat early Stones, Beatles, Aretha, Marvin, and Temptations.  Yep, way heavy on the soul, with Ronstadt thrown in for pure joy.  The sounds of my youth.



Not quite that hot up here but close.



Cavalier Girl said:


> Pursey, Emma is the same way.  She'd bask on the hot bricks for hours if I'd let her.



Silly dogs!


----------



## Rouge H

Cavalier Girl said:


> Rouge H, this definitely needs a "".  A "like" just doesn't cut it.  So beautiful!



Thank you, a trip to the coast this past weekend to escape the heat. It was a lot cooler with the ocean breeze.
	

		
			
		

		
	



 Even the pups liked it. Their first time in sand and they went nuts.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Love it, Rouge H!!!  I've always been partial to tricolors.  Am taking my 3 to the beach for few weeks this summer.  They always love it.


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> That, ck, is the ultimate question.
> Bags of poo?!?!  When caught, did the person have some explanation or excuse?



Said person slunk (is that a word), never saying a word.  Now said person and friends seem to be following my mom, watching her walk her dog.

These are grown women....ugh ugh ugh


----------



## ck21

Cavalier Girl said:


> What do you do when the heat index is 105??  In my house, we crank the air-conditioning down, put on some 60s rock and roll with a little soul thrown in, and dance!  All while making fresh limeades.  Life is good.  Can't beat early Stones, Beatles, Aretha, Marvin, and Temptations.  Yep, way heavy on the soul, with Ronstadt thrown in for pure joy.  The sounds of my youth.



I’m on my way!


----------



## Mindi B

ck, people are crazy.  That's all I can say.  Bonkers, bananas, wackadoodle.
I'm so sorry your mom is going through this.
Keep us posted.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ck21 said:


> Said person slunk (is that a word), never saying a word.  Now said person and friends seem to be following my mom, watching her walk her dog.
> 
> These are grown women....ugh ugh ugh



Ck, do you have any free time when you could go along with your mom to walk her dog?  Would be interesting to see how these "poop snoops" would react if she wasn't alone.


----------



## Notorious Pink

A moment of zen for today. 

When the weather is nice and I don’t have to be anywhere early, I like to sit out on the portico with my coffee while Charlie surveys the grounds up front.


----------



## Rouge H

That looks wonderful, peaceful and totally Zen. I don’t think I’d leave.❤️


----------



## Rouge H

Loving this picture


----------



## Mindi B

I'm coming over, BBC!


----------



## Mindi B

Rouge H, that's a WONDERFUL moment!


----------



## Mindi B

Anyone else following Wimbledon?  I enjoy the tennis, but enjoy the glimpses of the UK even more.
At this time every year DH must accept that the TV is all (England) tennis, all (England) the time.
Go, Rafa and Roger!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> I'm coming over, BBC!



Great! There’s an empty rocking chair right next to me and the Nespresso is always ready to go! [emoji173]️


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rouge H said:


> That looks wonderful, peaceful and totally Zen. I don’t think I’d leave.[emoji173]️



Thank you! DS1 FINALLY finished his last final yesterday so I don’t plan on hearing anything from his room til we’ll past noon, and DS2 likes to do everything himself, so I can stay at least until it gets suffocatingly hot out.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4120174
> 
> Loving this picture



Awww!!! I love this too!!!


----------



## Rouge H

BBC said:


> Thank you! DS1 FINALLY finished his last final yesterday so I don’t plan on hearing anything from his room til we’ll past noon, and DS2 likes to do everything himself, so I can stay at least until it gets suffocatingly hot out.



I know it’s going to be a scorcher, I’m going to take my morning stroll before the temps rise.


----------



## chaneljewel

ck21 said:


> Hang in there, Mindi!
> 
> My mom thinks that some senior women in the neighborhood are following her because one doesn’t like my mom’s 6 pound dog.  Good grief.  My mom is usually spot on so tomorrow I’m going to play detective.
> 
> One neighbor had been placing bags of poo in front of my mom’s garage and got caught in the act.  What is wrong with people?


That’s so disgusting. I think it must be typical behavior for senior citizens.  My mom got voodoo dolls from my sister in New Orleans then made them into different women in her building that she didn’t like.  It was a mess as mom would stick pins into them in front of the recipient and the woman would yell and say that area hurt. These women were petrified of mom.  I was so afraid that mom was going to get kicked out of the building.  I finally took all her voodoo dolls and burned them!   Mom was upset with me but I didn’t care.  I told my sister not to send her more!!  My mom was quite the rowdy southern lady.  I’m not like her in that respect but now when I think of all of her antics...I have to giggle


----------



## pursecrzy

Happy 4th of July to my US Chat peeps!


----------



## chaneljewel

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4120174
> 
> Loving this picture


The sweetest!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Chaneljewel, you know what we Southerners say, "We don't hide our crazy, we put them out on the front porch and give them a cocktail."    I think I would have liked your mom.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

pursecrzy said:


> Happy 4th of July to my US Chat peeps!



Thank you, Pursey!  Though these days, I kinda wish we'd stuck with the Brits.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL, CG.  That's why I'm watching Wimbledon, broadcast live from my fantasy home.


----------



## pursecrzy

I need to remember to record the fireworks tonight.


----------



## chaneljewel

Cavalier Girl said:


> Chaneljewel, you know what we Southerners say, "We don't hide our crazy, we put them out on the front porch and give them a cocktail."    I think I would have liked your mom.


My mom was just...my mom.  I accepted her for who she was.  She defended her family if anyone ever did or said negativity towards them but...she was the first to put you in your place.  I miss her a lot.  I always knew that she had my back but would keep me in line.  Your southern saying says it all about her.


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

Hey guys, I just recently purchased an Hermes Constance belt from ebay. Everything looks amazing apart from the Hermes stamping that looked sloppy. Mind you this is a vintage belt from 1997 (A square stamp). Should I be concerned?
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mindi B

cupcake, I'm afraid that we don't do authentication on this thread at all, and while there is an Hermes Accessories Authentication thread, the experts there will only offer opinions on open auctions, not on completed deals.
If you are really concerned, your best bet is to find a paid authenticator outside of tPF.
Good luck!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> cupcake, I'm afraid that we don't do authentication on this thread at all, and while there is an Hermes Accessories Authentication thread, the experts there will only offer opinions on open auctions, not on completed deals.
> If you are really concerned, your best bet is to find a paid authenticator outside of tPF.
> Good luck!



That was awesome. Very classy.

After all these years I have yet to understand why anyone would post a random authentication question in a completely unrelated thread. I have always tried to actually read - and hopefully follow - the rules and utilize the search function. I try not to be crabby about it (emphasis on try!), but seriously I am seeing these questions every day, mostly from people who have yet to participate in this subforum and be part of the group first.


----------



## hephephippo

Belated happy 4th everyone, here's to hoping the rest of summer would be calm and trouble free for everyone - no more health scares, dog poop crazy neighbors, dog walking stalkers, etc. I am calling out to the universe and asking for loads of positive energy for everyone --- and may that also mean more luck on H goodies wait


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, Ms. Hippo!
I had a little panic attack yesterday when DAD had to visit the ER and Mom wanted me to get on a plane soonest, but I managed not to freak and Dad appears to be okay.
Until the next time, of course, because no changes or preparations will be made.
Eeeeeeeeeeeeesh.


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

Mindi B said:


> cupcake, I'm afraid that we don't do authentication on this thread at all, and while there is an Hermes Accessories Authentication thread, the experts there will only offer opinions on open auctions, not on completed deals.
> If you are really concerned, your best bet is to find a paid authenticator outside of tPF.
> Good luck!



I'm not really looking for an authentication per se. Just looking to see if those stamping is something that is not to be concerned of or if anyone has a vintage piece with this 'flaw'. I am aware that there is an authentication thread, which unfortunately they are not doing authentication for belts and I am also very much aware that I can do a paid auth service outside tpf. 

But again, sorry if this is out of place.


----------



## hephephippo

Dear Mindi, it can definitely be worrisome especially when our dear parents live far away.. I can't imagine being in your shoes and reading this thread actually made me consider my future plans and how I can best fit being closer to our parents as well. 


Glad it was not serious with your dad yesterday, and hope your nerves are calmer today. We can continue to hope for the best!


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

BBC said:


> That was awesome. Very classy.
> 
> After all these years I have yet to understand why anyone would post a random authentication question in a completely unrelated thread. I have always tried to actually read - and hopefully follow - the rules and utilize the search function. I try not to be crabby about it (emphasis on try!), but seriously I am seeing these questions every day, mostly from people who have yet to participate in this subforum and be part of the group first.



Sorry if I took it the wrong way but that comment didn't sound very nice to me. 

I wasn't looking for an authentication service as I am very much aware that there is one that exists in this sub (which they unfortunately do not provide authentication for belts) and plenty other paid services on the net. I am just looking for people who might have a vintage piece with the same flaws, that is why I thought that this chit chat thread will be the most suitable. Apologies again if this is a completely wrong thread.


----------



## Mindi B

cupcakeofmylife said:


> I'm not really looking for an authentication per se. Just looking to see if those stamping is something that is not to be concerned of or if anyone has a vintage piece with this 'flaw'. I am aware that there is an authentication thread, which unfortunately they are not doing authentication for belts and I am also very much aware that I can do a paid auth service outside tpf.
> 
> But again, sorry if this is out of place.



Sorry if I misinterpreted your request.  The thing is, with recent advances in counterfeiting (the so-called "superfakes"), sometimes even the vaguest information (like whether a particular bit of stitching, or a stamp, etc. looks "normal") can actually be picked up by the fakers to improve their copies.  For that reason, folks in the Hermes subforum tend to be pretty skittish about those questions, even though the people asking them have no ill intent.  Hope you understand.


----------



## Notorious Pink

cupcakeofmylife said:


> Sorry if I took it the wrong way but that comment didn't sound very nice to me.
> 
> I wasn't looking for an authentication service as I am very much aware that there is one that exists in this sub (which they unfortunately do not provide authentication for belts) and plenty other paid services on the net. I am just looking for people who might have a vintage piece with the same flaws, that is why I thought that this chit chat thread will be the most suitable. Apologies again if this is a completely wrong thread.



I really do appreciate that you took the time to explain. My frustration isn’t aimed at you in particular and was not intended to be hurtful, it’s just that this has been happing with increased frequency lately (or am I just noticing more?) whether the thread is on-topic, off-topic, or general, and it’s the increased visibility of such requests in the off-topic and general threads that I have an issue with. 

The thing is, regardless of any benign intention, there isn’t really much of a difference between a question about a “quirk” on a vintage piece (is xxx normal?) and a formal authentication request. If I understand correctly (and perhaps I don’t!), you want to know whether such-and-such is normal for a real H belt. Authentication can be very difficult/complicated and there are good reasons why Hermès belts are not authenticated, as scarves and bags are.

A read through of this thread would show that we don’t discuss item quirks here...actually, lots of the time we don’t discuss H at all. The question would then be where to ask, and further, perhaps to ask also why belts are not authenticated. 

I had just complimented Mindi on her gracious answer to you, acknowledging that this increased frequency in general is off-putting to me. That’s not on you. [emoji254] What I need to do is design my own generic answer to these questions with a similar balance of gentle tone and firm finality and just copy-and-paste as needed and probably I should just get over it.


----------



## Mindi B

I completely understand your take, though, BBC.  And I can and have written the sort of post you did.  More than once.
Frankly, this is the sort of thing Mistikat used to take care of for us.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> I completely understand your take, though, BBC.  And I can and have written the sort of post you did.  More than once.
> Frankly, this is the sort of thing Mistikat used to take care of for us.



Exactly.


----------



## pursecrzy

The dog harness arrived yesterday. I had fun trying it out, MissP was not amused.
The videos are fun to look at.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I am trying to ride the crazy train that is my Dad’s care. He is still in the hospital, even though he’s been “technically” discharged. He’s supposed to have his procedure today or tomorrow. Nobady is talking to my brothers or me and we’ve tried calling the docs.

Throwing up my hands at this point. That or banging my head against the wall.

ETA: Tried the social worker too. Ahh eldercare in Florida.


----------



## etoupebirkin

On a better note, I joined USA Powerlifters. My first step to a meet.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I miss Misti, too.  Cupcakeofmylife, Misti was our old moderator.  She would have replied like Mindi's post.  And, I'll add one more thing she would have said.....welcome to Chat!  We look forward to your participation.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, you're amazing!


----------



## Mindi B

EB, I get it.  I really, really get it.
Powerlifters!  Cool! 
I CANNOT remember the flexing smiley code.  It involves "guns," I think.  Anyone?


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> On a better note, I joined USA Powerlifters. My first step to a meet.



eb, you are absolutely an inspiration!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Wait, is it :bigguns:?
Nope, darn it.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Wait, is it :bigguns:?
> Nope, darn it.


----------



## pursecrzy

gotmuscles


----------



## pursecrzy

The list is in Help at the bottom of the page


----------



## Cavalier Girl

pursecrzy said:


> The list is in Help at the bottom of the page



Pursey, where does it say "Help"?  I don't see it at the bottom of the page.


----------



## pursecrzy

I’m on my iPad and scroll down to the bottom


----------



## chaneljewel

Cavalier Girl said:


> I miss Misti, too.  Cupcakeofmylife, Misti was our old moderator.  She would have replied like Mindi's post.  And, I'll add one more thing she would have said.....welcome to Chat!  We look forward to your participation.


Did she decide not to be a moderator any longer?


----------



## pursecrzy

chaneljewel said:


> Did she decide not to be a moderator any longer?



There’s a thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/somethings-missing.988469/


----------



## Cavalier Girl

pursecrzy said:


> View attachment 4122737
> 
> 
> I’m on my iPad and scroll down to the bottom



Hmm, I was on my old MacBook Air last night and couldn't see it.  Now, I'm on my newer MacBook and it shows up.  Either it's the difference in computers or I'm just getting senile.....unfortunately, I'm betting on senility.  

Thank you, Pursey!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, pursey!  I totally forgot about the Help thingie.
I feel better now.


----------



## Notorious Pink

chaneljewel said:


> Did she decide not to be a moderator any longer?





pursecrzy said:


> There’s a thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/somethings-missing.988469/



Yes, unfortunately. The boards are not the same without her. [emoji20]


----------



## csshopper

BBC said:


> Yes, unfortunately. The boards are not the same without her. [emoji20]


Totally agree BBC, there’s a chasm without her!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Had a bit of a day. My 95-year-old Dad underwent general anesthesia today to fix his spine. Evidentially when he fell, the vertebrae fractures could not be repaired by Kytoplasty, which is an outpatient procedure. He needs screws in his spine. 

My brother texted me this morning saying he’d given the surgeon his approval and hoped I didn’t object. The alternative was that he would remain bedridden for the rest of his life. While I agree  with the decision, i just  wish i was  consulted.

The surgery went fine. Wasting to hear how he’s doing after thevsugery


----------



## ck21

etoupebirkin said:


> Had a bit of a day. My 95-year-old Dad underwent general anesthesia today to fix his spine. Evidentially when he fell, the vertebrae fractures could not be repaired by Kytoplasty, which is an outpatient procedure. He needs screws in his spine.
> 
> My brother texted me this morning saying he’d given the surgeon his approval and hoped I didn’t object. The alternative was that he would remain bedridden for the rest of his life. While I agree  with the decision, i just  wish i was  consulted.
> 
> The surgery went fine. Wasting to hear how he’s doing after thevsugery



Parents are stressful, aren’t they?  Hope your dad is recovering well!


----------



## ck21

chaneljewel said:


> That’s so disgusting. I think it must be typical behavior for senior citizens.  My mom got voodoo dolls from my sister in New Orleans then made them into different women in her building that she didn’t like.  It was a mess as mom would stick pins into them in front of the recipient and the woman would yell and say that area hurt. These women were petrified of mom.  I was so afraid that mom was going to get kicked out of the building.  I finally took all her voodoo dolls and burned them!   Mom was upset with me but I didn’t care.  I told my sister not to send her more!!  My mom was quite the rowdy southern lady.  I’m not like her in that respect but now when I think of all of her antics...I have to giggle



This is funny.  I can also see why the other residents were terrified.


----------



## Mindi B

Wishing your dad well, EB.  Doesn't sound like not having surgery was really an option, though I totally understand why you would have appreciated a heads-up.  Let us know how he's doing.
I had a call from my mother's HAIRDRESSER today, because dad had cancelled an appointment for her because she'd fallen out of bed and re-injured her broken wrist, apparently, and the very sweet lady thought I should know.  'Cause, of course, my parents didn't call me.
I'm beyond stressed, into territory for which there is no words.


----------



## chaneljewel

chaneljewel said:


> Did she decide not to be a moderator any longer?


What an eye opener.  I had no idea things got so bad for her.  Sad that grown ups can be so vicious and cruel to each other, and cannot take the least bit of criticism.  I noticed mistikat not posting much but just figured she was busy.  I’m so, so sorry this happened to her.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, any news on your dad?


----------



## Mindi B

I feel I need to apologize for being such a MAJOR bummer in Chat lately.
I really appreciate the support of mah Peeps, but I do understand that my familial melodrama can get old fast.
I'm gonna try to dial down the angst.
On that note, a lovely weekend on tap here in the Northeast!  Sunshine and low humidity!  Yay!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I think my Dad will be released on Monday. I’m going to try to talk to him tomorrow. I want to give him a day to recover. I’m also a bit scared for his mental acuity.


----------



## pursecrzy

EB, it may take awhile for the anesthetic to completely clear his system. Also being away from familiar surroundings can really affect elderly people.


----------



## Mindi B

I understand, EB, and pursey is right.  Anesthesia, pain, pain meds, interruption of routine--surgery and hospitalization is really hard on our parents.
Sending vibes his and your way.


----------



## Mindi B

Ooooh, we have a spammer/bot joining the group.  Goody.
Reported.


----------



## lulilu

Me too, Mindi.

On a note relevant to this thread, I hope everyone's parents are doing ok.  Was just catching up on recent events.  You all have my good thoughts and prayers.  What a difficult journey you are on.


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks, lulilu.
Which reminds me--EB, have you had a chance to talk to your dad?  How's he doing?


----------



## Mindi B

Mabel peed on the floor upstairs last night.  
So I sat her down and we had a talk.  I explained that she violated the rules and I needed her to step up her game.  She told me she had thought long and hard about this issue and that she simply couldn't promise not to pee upstairs, because reasons.
However, she did commit to continue to be really, ridiculously, stupidly cute.
I think that's the best deal I'm gonna get.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, I have given up and put diapers on Phil and Lil when they get in my bed at night.  Just a little leak and I was stripping all the linens etc.  Of course they have yet to pee on the diapers.  They hate them, but they earned them.
I think it's just a little dog thing.  Emmy has not once had an accident since she walked into my house from the shelter.


----------



## Mindi B

Henry is really reliable, too.  I think Mabs CAN hold it; she just doesn't feel particularly obligated to do so.  She is one headstrong pupper.


----------



## lulilu

They are generally reliable too, Mindi, especially as they've gotten older.  I don't know what it is about my bed.  And it's just a little mark, but still requires everything to be laundered.  grrrr.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> Henry is really reliable, too.  I think Mabs CAN hold it; she just doesn't feel particularly obligated to do so.  She is one headstrong pupper.



I hate to say it, but a few nights sleeping in a crate would probably fix it. We were fortunate that Charlie was well-trained before he adopted us, but having had puppies previously that’s the only thing that seemed to get the point across.


----------



## Mindi B

I did try to crate-train Mabs, BBC, for months.  She peed in the crate and sat in it happily.
Weird dog.


----------



## lulilu

Rocky and Moose were completely crate trained, and loved their crates.  Phil and Lil too.  But there was still an accident in the house every once in a while.
Personally, I think it's little dogs.  Emmy is a big girl and was never crate trained.  She has no accidents.


----------



## etoupebirkin

No word on my Dad. It’s so frustrating. He’s not answering the the phone. And without his hearing aids he can’t hear the ring. The medical professionals haven’t been communicative either. So I wait.


----------



## Mindi B

Ugh, EB.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, has any family been down to see your dad?


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Henry is really reliable, too.  I think Mabs CAN hold it; she just doesn't feel particularly obligated to do so.  She is one headstrong pupper.



That’s the Cairn part of her. 

MissP will come inside and puke on the ONLY carpet on the main floor. Not on the easy to clean floors, but the carpet. 

A few weeks ago she peed on the carpet upstairs. I had fed her and let her outside twice that morning but wanted to shower before I walked her. Result was pee.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> EB, has any family been down to see your dad?


My brother is supposed to go down in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh boy, does THAT sound familiar, pursey.  Cairns.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> I did try to crate-train Mabs, BBC, for months.  She peed in the crate and sat in it happily.
> Weird dog.



Wow. THAT was unexpected!



lulilu said:


> Rocky and Moose were completely crate trained, and loved their crates.  Phil and Lil too.  But there was still an accident in the house every once in a while.
> Personally, I think it's little dogs.  Emmy is a big girl and was never crate trained.  She has no accidents.



Maybe it is little dogs. Charlie, at 40-something pounds, is the smallest dog we’ve had.


----------



## Mindi B

Little, stubborn dogs.  
I wasn't the most skilled or consistent crate-trainer, BBC, but Mabs totally missed the memo on "dogs won't soil their sleeping area."


----------



## Rouge H

Ugh...
I have one for you and a “What would you do” moment.
You hire landscapers to do some work, build a garden wall, mulch, etc. and every time you look out the window they are 
urinating on your property. One time I caught them over by my neighbors tennis court. The gas station is right down the end of the street as well as our pool house bathroom which requires walking through the gate. 

Do I bring this to the owners attention or let it go and never hire them again?


----------



## Rouge H

Darn stuck internet


----------



## Rouge H

.


----------



## Mindi B

Honestly, Rouge H, I had this happen once and called the company's owner immediately and said, "No mas" and he apologized profusely (rather amusingly, his first response was, "I TOLD him not to do that!") and started handling work at our home himself.  I think the owners need to know, and if their response is less than that they are terribly, terribly sorry and it won't happen again, move to option two, and never work with this company again.  And maybe mention this in an online review, if you are into that.  This is a fact I would definitely want to know about a company I was considering hiring.


----------



## Rouge H

Mindi B said:


> Honestly, Rouge H, I had this happen once and called the company's owner immediately and said, "No mas" and he apologized profusely (rather amusingly, his first response was, "I TOLD him not to do that!") and started handling work at our home himself.  I think the owners need to know, and if their response is less than that they are terribly, terribly sorry and it won't happen again, move to option two, and never work with this company again.  And maybe mention this in an online review, if you are into that.  This is a fact I would definitely want to know about a company I was considering hiring.



Well I drudged up the courage to express my concerns along with the defying my request to please refrain from smoking and discarding your butts on my property. One of the workers had the nerve to come up to me and ask a question with that awful thing hanging from his lips. 
The owner said he’d take care of it-and that he did by sending me an email stating you’re unhappy and we aren’t coming back.

How does this become my problem?
Can I bag slap his arse


----------



## Mindi B

Holy crap, excuse my French.  Well, I think you did the right thing, and clearly these people are NOT people you want to work with, and if they haven't finished the job can you get your remaining money back?
I am amazed at their insane level of rudeness.  Just. . . amazed.
So sorry this happened, Rouge H.


----------



## Rouge H

Mindi B said:


> Holy crap, excuse my French.  Well, I think you did the right thing, and clearly these people are NOT people you want to work with, and if they haven't finished the job can you get your remaining money back?
> I am amazed at their insane level of rudeness.  Just. . . amazed.
> So sorry this happened, Rouge H.



I’m glad to have them off my property and the stress out of my life. What’s left to be done my DH and I will set aside this weekend to finish. At least we can stand back and feel a sense of accomplishment that we completed it ourselves.
Customer service is lacking big time in all industries. When will the give-a-damn is busted be fixed?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Rouge H,  I don’t know where you live, but I would see If there’s any governing authority that you can report the service or the better business bureau. Because it’s just disgusting. I would also not t pay for the service in full.


----------



## Rouge H

etoupebirkin said:


> Rouge H,  I don’t know where you live, but I would see If there’s any governing authority that you can report the service or the better business bureau. Because it’s just disgusting. I would also not t pay for the service in full.



I’m in New England and I do agree with reporting their service but the other side of me is afraid of any craziness it might bring out.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Rouge H said:


> Ugh...
> I have one for you and a “What would you do” moment.
> You hire landscapers to do some work, build a garden wall, mulch, etc. and every time you look out the window they are
> urinating on your property. One time I caught them over by my neighbors tennis court. The gas station is right down the end of the street as well as our pool house bathroom which requires walking through the gate.
> 
> Do I bring this to the owners attention or let it go and never hire them again?



Totally unacceptable.  Suppose there were toddlers or young children in the garden?  The landscapers could be arrested for indecent exposure.


----------



## diane278

Rouge H said:


> Ugh...
> I have one for you and a “What would you do” moment.
> You hire landscapers to do some work, build a garden wall, mulch, etc. and every time you look out the window they are
> urinating on your property. One time I caught them over by my neighbors tennis court. The gas station is right down the end of the street as well as our pool house bathroom which requires walking through the gate.
> Do I bring this to the owners attention or let it go and never hire them again?


I started to respond without having seen the follow-up posts.  If there is a local ordinance they’ve violated, I’d report it.


----------



## Rouge H

Thank you ladies for the kind responses and support. I do feel much better knowing I’m not the one out of sorts here being the difficult customer as their actions were incredibly inappropriate. 
Off to play in dirt...Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## lulilu

RougeH, what a story! I am not totally surprised that the contractor quit -- seems like it's not easy to get reliable people to work in your yard.  So long as the work was good and you didn't pay the entire bill in advance, I'd let it go.  It might be more aggravating to pursue it than to try to put it out of your mind.
I have found cigarette butts in my driveway from the yardmen and pool guy on occasion.  I am always unhappy/astonished that they don't realize they are littering on my property.  But I just trash them.  IDK what I'd do if I saw the things you have though.


----------



## Mindi B

It's often a tough call: I don't want to be a vengeful witch, but on the other hand I hate to see not-so-nice people get away with their not-so-niceness.  It's sometimes a fine line between vindictiveness and enabling bad behavior.
Not sure I always know where that line is.


----------



## Rouge H

Mindi B said:


> It's often a tough call: I don't want to be a vengeful witch, but on the other hand I hate to see not-so-nice people get away with their not-so-niceness.  It's sometimes a fine line between vindictiveness and enabling bad behavior.
> Not sure I always know where that line is.



I know exactly what you mean the more I think about it and the 10K we paid this tool-the more angrier I’ve become. I have to believe that he knows he’s dead wrong and hopefully will think about loosing a good customer and change somethings within his company. That’s the only way the good witch on my right shoulder is suppressing that wild bad witch on my left shoulder...


----------



## Notorious Pink

How about a Yelp review? I generally hate them but they are effective, as well as anonymous. Last year I was invited to join the Nextdoor app which is based on my community and if you have something like that you could post there, too.

Isn’t it like a basic tenet of small business that it’s easier to keep an old customer than it is to find a new one????


----------



## Mindi B

I agree with BBC.  A factual on-line review describing the experience ("They did this and this; I asked them to stop; they refused to finish the job.  Unsatisfactory.") would be ideal.  As a consumer, I do appreciate fact-based user/buyer commentary.  No need to throw insults around; the simple facts of this case are plenty damning all by themselves!


----------



## lulilu

Yelp (or whatever local online referral thing you have) is a good idea.  Did you hire them through Angie's List or another referral services?  They are usually really sensitive to bad reviews there.  Other people I know have made complaints on the contractor's facebook page.  Often a public complaint gets more action that the BBB or something like that.


----------



## Rouge H

Good Morning...
Grab a cup of coffee and enjoy
Who said you can’t mix the old with the new


----------



## lulilu

RougeH, we love this video -- the oldies for the great old movies and the youngsters for the music, so perfectly synced.


----------



## seasounds

Rouge H said:


> Good Morning...
> Grab a cup of coffee and enjoy
> Who said you can’t mix the old with the new



Wow!  Love this so much!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Rouge H said:


> Good Morning...
> Grab a cup of coffee and enjoy
> Who said you can’t mix the old with the new



Love this!!!


----------



## Rouge H

lulilu said:


> RougeH, we love this video -- the oldies for the great old movies and the youngsters for the music, so perfectly synced.



As an old movie lover, I thought this was awesome. You’re right it was perfectly synced and I loved seeing all those wonderful dancers.
A first thing in the morning smile to set the day and working in my garden.
A project in the making


----------



## Cavalier Girl

What a mood lifter!  Thank you, Rouge H!


----------



## etoupebirkin

My Dad is in Rehab at the place where he lives. He'll probably be there for a month or two. Hopefully, someone will find his hearing aids, so that my brothers and I can call with him.

Speaking of funny pets, I really think Rocket is a dog in spirit. Since Rocket and Rosie really love their treats, I decided to see if I could train the cats to sit. Rocket picked up on it really quickly. Rosie not so much. 

But then again, Rocket is a food driven Beast.


----------



## eagle1002us

Rouge H said:


> Well I drudged up the courage to express my concerns along with the defying my request to please refrain from smoking and discarding your butts on my property. One of the workers had the nerve to come up to me and ask a question with that awful thing hanging from his lips.
> The owner said he’d take care of it-and that he did by sending me an email stating you’re unhappy and we aren’t coming back.
> 
> How does this become my problem?
> Can I bag slap his arse


I think the boss-man is in a way saying that he can't control his employees or contractors so he's just hoping to find them a job where they're free to pee and smoke cigs or grass or whatever when the mood hits them.  DM had a gardener or handyman that once threw a pail of some chemical like paint remover in the middle of the front lawn which causes an ugly brown patch.   Which causes me to ask, if a man asked them to behave better, would they do it?  Jus' askin'


----------



## eagle1002us

Rouge H said:


> Good Morning...
> Grab a cup of coffee and enjoy
> Who said you can’t mix the old with the new



Is that Broadway Melody of 1940?  I haven't clicked on your link b/c DH is napping but I used to be a really big Astaire fan.   The posture of the woman makes me think of Eleanor Powell, his tap-dancing side-kick.  If it is Broadway Melody of 1940 it's a good movie that's not shown on tv very much anymore.


----------



## Rouge H

eagle1002us said:


> Is that Broadway Melody of 1940?  I haven't clicked on your link b/c DH is napping but I used to be a really big Astaire fan.   The posture of the woman makes me think of Eleanor Powell, his tap-dancing side-kick.  If it is Broadway Melody of 1940 it's a good movie that's not shown on tv very much anymore.



It’s a bunch of dancing clips from the 20’s on up. Hope you enjoy it when DH wakes up.


----------



## alismarr

Rouge H said:


> Good Morning...
> Grab a cup of coffee and enjoy
> Who said you can’t mix the old with the new



Fabulous!   This brought a smile to my face. The old time dancers ( properly trained ) certainly show up the wannabes of today.


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> I feel I need to apologize for being such a MAJOR bummer in Chat lately.
> I really appreciate the support of mah Peeps, but I do understand that my familial melodrama can get old fast.
> I'm gonna try to dial down the angst.
> On that note, a lovely weekend on tap here in the Northeast!  Sunshine and low humidity!  Yay!



You are never a bummer, Mindi!


----------



## ck21

How I love the Nordstrom anniversary sale!  A great day of shopping with my mom and more online.  Lots of fun packages arriving next week!


----------



## Mindi B

Believe it or not, ck, when I saw the early-access Nordstrom Anniversary Sale banner, I IMMEDIATELY thought of you and your mom!  You guys are inextricably linked with that sale for me!  
P.S.  Pictures required when stuff arrives, obviously!


----------



## lulilu

I am trying to avoid the Nordstrom sale, but I did buy a pair of jeans that were reduced.  Then closed out of the computer immediately lol.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Not even opening the Nordstrom site.

Mindi, never think you're being a downer.  We're all in this with you, even though all we can offer is support.


----------



## csshopper

Rouge H said:


> Ugh...
> I have one for you and a “What would you do” moment.
> You hire landscapers to do some work, build a garden wall, mulch, etc. and every time you look out the window they are
> urinating on your property. One time I caught them over by my neighbors tennis court. The gas station is right down the end of the street as well as our pool house bathroom which requires walking through the gate.
> 
> Do I bring this to the owners attention or let it go and never hire them again?


Rouge
I would be so tempted to go outside, grab a hose, and “wash” the toileted area, and if some “accidentally”  sprayed the sprayers, oh, well ........ lacking a near by hose, a bucket of water might also make the point. This is gross behavior, so disrespectful, uncouth.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> Not even opening the Nordstrom site.
> 
> Mindi, never think you're being a downer.  We're all in this with you, even though all we can offer is support.


What she said!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Since I have been whinging at the Peeps with some frequency about my frustrations with my parents, I thought I’d pass along this memorable exchange from Tuesday (now that I've had 48 hours processing time, more or less.)
I’ve been trying to be less emotionally reactive to my parents--not “putting on a show” and playing the fool to cheer them up, and not getting all distressed by their distress--and my mom has asked repeatedly why I am acting so odd.  Am I sick?  Am I having marital problems?  Am I angry with her?  Apparently, acting like a normal person is highly suspect.
I spoke to my mom on Sunday.  On Monday, my dad called me and I spoke with him.  I didn’t call back that night to talk to my mother.  On Tuesday, dad called me twice for help/info.  On the second call he added that “mom isn’t doing well” and I needed to call her.  As we spoke she came into the room and I said, “Put her on!”  She gets on the phone and says, “I want to know why you haven’t called me.”  I muttered something about it only having been one day that I hadn’t spoken to one of them.   She says, “Well, I guess you have your life, so you don’t care about what’s going on with me.  You just don’t give a damn.”
Yeah, she said that.
I gently but firmly disagreed based on an entire lifetime of contrary evidence, and she apologized.  I am supremely proud that I got neither angry nor tearful.  
But, you know, jeez.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi


----------



## pursecrzy

Very happy to be home after my vaycay. Was in San Diego and fortunately left before the Comic Con hoopla


----------



## Mindi B

What was the best part of your vacation, pursey?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Well I had a termite inspection. Good news: No termites. Bad news: I have black snakes, mice and wasps nests in my attic. Let me just say, I am freaked out about the snakes. This will be remediated tomorrow.

But I have Wild Planet upstairs. Sheesh and Ewww!!!

BYW, my Dad is in rehab. We are going to be trying to get him into assisted living. The place only has 2 beds. Unbelievable.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> What was the best part of your vacation, pursey?



The zoo.


----------



## pursecrzy

Guess I didn’t need to go that far, I could’ve visited EB’s attic! 

EB, at least you had it inspected before you knew you had a problem.


----------



## Mindi B

Waspses and Mousies and Snakes, oh my! 
I would think the snakes would at least have had the courtesy to eat the mice.  Freeloaders.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> Waspses and Mousies and Snakes, oh my!
> I would think the snakes would at least have had the courtesy to eat the mice.  Freeloaders.


That's why the snakes are in the attic--mouse buffet.


----------



## etoupebirkin

BTW Mindi, if you didn't already know it,  we share similar sense of humor. Before you posted it, I'm walking around my house sayings mousies and waspies and snakes, oh my! *shudders*


----------



## Mindi B

Great minds, EB, great minds!


----------



## ouija board

etoupebirkin said:


> Well I had a termite inspection. Good news: No termites. Bad news: I have black snakes, mice and wasps nests in my attic. Let me just say, I am freaked out about the snakes. This will be remediated tomorrow.
> 
> But I have Wild Planet upstairs. Sheesh and Ewww!!!
> 
> BYW, my Dad is in rehab. We are going to be trying to get him into assisted living. The place only has 2 beds. Unbelievable.



I’ve been off TPF while traipsing across the Southern Hemisphere with spotty WiFi and now coping with jet lag, but I had to comment on this. DD would be delighted to move into your attic and keep the snakes occupied if you just get rid of the wasps. She loves snakes of any kind and any level of venom (they have puppy dog eyes, apparently [emoji848]) but is deathly afraid of flying insects. Including flies and gnats...

Sending vibes to everyone with sick and/or troublesome family members. I know how stressful and frustrating it is to help sick parents from long distance.


----------



## Mindi B

Welcome back, OB, and the vibes are appreciated.
Can you share any details of your trip?  Sounds exciting!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Yes, tell us about the trip! And how is LiOB--she must be close to a tween?!!!


----------



## ck21

It’s a crying shame y’all avoided the Nordstrom sale, but I shopped enough for all of us.  That, combined with prime day, created a tower of packages on the porch....

EB—all those critters would freak me out too!


----------



## ouija board

We went to Auckland, New Zealand, then to Australia to visit a friend who lives in Gold Coast. New Zealand was not originally in our plans, but I found a great deal on Air New Zealand, so I figured why not stay a couple of days in Auckland. So glad we did. The country is so beautiful, and the people are lovely. We went on a hike around the rainforest and black sand beaches which were breathtaking.  In Australia, we hit the beaches, of course, and went snorkeling at the Great Barrier Reef. We saw a reef shark...a bucket list item for DD if she had a bucket list!  It was DD’s first international trip, and she settled right into the luxury of flying premium economy instead of coach. But, always looking for greener grass, she peeked into first class and asked WHY we weren’t in there??! 

EB, she’s 9, how time flies!

Ck, that’s a dangerous combo, Nordstrom sale and prime day! I bet you found some fantastic deals.


----------



## Mindi B

That trip is number one on my bucket list, OB.  Are you comfortable sharing a photo or two?  Sounds absolutely thrilling.


----------



## lulilu

OJB, how nice to see you!  My mom grew up in Auckland and I was lucky enough to visit my cousin and see the house she lived in.  I loved that trip.  I also had a trip to Australia included, but was limited to Sydney.  I was lucky to fly business class and slept most of both ways.  It is such a long trip, and not one I am likely to take again.  But lovely.

EB, I was having my morning coffee when I read your post.  It did not sit well.  I'd be at a hotel, post haste until I could be assured the house was clear.  And even then, shudder.  Did the cats alert you to the issue?  I think that is part of their "job."  Home ownership really stinks sometimes.

CK.  I am glad you shopped for all of us.  I returned my single Nordstrom purchase and ignored all the emails about the Amazon sale.  (I hate to admit I already own some of the highlight items of the sale.)

Mindi, you are doing great.  Being able to hold the line AND put keep it from tormenting you is a huge step.  I am glad to hear it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Lulilu,
I knew we had mice as Rocket caught a couple recently. As for the snake, not a clue. I kept thinking about the Baselisk from Harry Potter. DH joker we need Berlitz tapes for Parceltongue.

The pest control people are here. Then fun begins. I am in the far corner of the house, huddling. The cats are under the bed probably.


----------



## lulilu

Rocket was doing his job then, EB.  It's good that he alerted you.  Who knows what would have happened otherwise.


----------



## etoupebirkin

He’s a good lil beast. Taking him and Rosie for their annual vet check ups today. We’ll see where he weighs in at...


----------



## Mindi B

Let us know, EB!  HenHen just tipped the scales at 17+ pounds.  The technical term used by our vet was "sausage."  
So he's on a bit of a diet.  But don't tell Henry that.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Just got back. Rocket needs to lose weight, 3lbs. It. Will. Not. Be. Fun.


----------



## Mindi B

Maybe he and Henry can join some sort of pet diet group and commiserate with one another.


----------



## etoupebirkin

^^^Lol!!!


----------



## pursecrzy

MissP cut way back on her treats and is now back to her fighting weight. She regained her waist!


----------



## Mindi B

So important for the fitted silhouettes all the terriers are wearing this season!
After being a brick with legs in puppyhood, Mabs now has a more conventional canine figure--small waist and broad ribcage.  Can't wait to see what her weight is at her checkup next month.  'Course, like 85% of her weight is fuzz.


----------



## pursecrzy

Her last grooming session revealed her winter weight. 

We (groomer and I) had a discussion re treats. She still gets treats but I break/chop them into smaller pieces.


----------



## Mindi B

Terrier fuzz hides a multitude of sins!  
That's why I'm growing my hair to my knees.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

etoupebirkin said:


> Just got back. Rocket needs to lose weight, 3lbs. It. Will. Not. Be. Fun.


You have the choice of a 3 pound overweight but happy Rocket or a dieting, grumpy Rocket.  Hungry cats will get revenge


----------



## ouija board

Mindi B said:


> That trip is number one on my bucket list, OB.  Are you comfortable sharing a photo or two?  Sounds absolutely thrilling.


Absolutely! The first two are of Piha beach and Karekare waterfall. The tour guide who took us on the hike was fantastic. Local guy, very knowledgeable of the flora and fauna and every out of the way vantage point with a stunning view. 



Snorkeling at the Great Barrier Reef where we saw these two critters.


----------



## ouija board

Possibly my favorite snapshot of the whole trip, and indicative of the different pace of life in NZ vs US. We arrived for our flight two hours early and instead of being shown our gate number, the sign says to RELAX.


----------



## ouija board

Don’t even get me started on grumpy fat cats on a diet. Add in a little separation anxiety after my two week absence, and I’ve got a grumpy fat cat on a diet draped around my neck.


----------



## ouija board

Lulilu, hi!! We loved Auckland, at least the parts of it we saw on the trip. I definitely want to go back to New Zealand and see other parts of the country. 

In Australia, we were mostly in the Brisbane and the Gold Coast where we have friends, and I chose to go to the Great Barrier Reef for snorkeling rather than Sydney or Melbourne. Those two cities are definitely on our list for the next trip to Australia. To DH’s dismay, somehow, magically, there were Hermes stores in both cities that we visited! I knew about Brisbane’s store thanks to TPF, but Gold Coast was a surprise. Sadly, I had to limit myself to window shopping after spending a Birkin’s worth on the vacation itself.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you so much for the photos, OB!


----------



## pursecrzy

Welcome back OB!


----------



## pursecrzy

I went to Nordstrom yesterday prepared to spend. Had difficulty finding items from the catalog, when I asked a SA they had no idea and was told to go online and order from there.


----------



## Mindi B

And retailers wonder why brick and mortar stores are dying.
Sheesh.


----------



## pursecrzy

I’ve always been impressed with Nordstrom and their SAs. This one was a complete dud. 
They’ve also stopped carrying some lines and extended sizes.


----------



## Rouge H

Nordstrom has changed from being a top notch store to just a store. I remember having a personal shopper years ago. She would call me when new things came in and put them aside. When you purchased clothes they were tailored for free and put into garment bags when you picked them up. The handbag and accessories dept was amazing as well as the shoe dept.  When I walk into a store now it seems so roomy as stock low and designer’s a few.


----------



## ouija board

pursecrzy said:


> Welcome back OB!



Hey Pursey!! Good too be back!

I’ve been good and not peeked at the Nordstrom sale online. My local store has never carried many high end designers, so I usually go there for shoes (AGL, Fit Flops, UGGs).


----------



## csshopper

Rouge H said:


> Nordstrom has changed from being a top notch store to just a store. I remember having a personal shopper years ago. She would call me when new things came in and put them aside. When you purchased clothes they were tailored for free and put into garment bags when you picked them up. The handbag and accessories dept was amazing as well as the shoe dept.  When I walk into a store now it seems so roomy as stock low and designer’s a few.


Rouge, agree it is no longer special. My local store no longer has a Petite Dept. When I inquired where it had been moved to was told that Petites are now integrated on the racks with all clothing, "just go look for the hang tags." 
 R-e-a-l-l-y???? Finally found a pair of pants that even in petite dragged. Alterations lady pinned them to shorten, a week later when I returned to pick them up, the measurement had not been maintained and they still dragged. GRRRR. Capper was receiving a bill for items I had ordered on line, had done several and could not recall exactly which were on this bill. There was NOTHING on the bill to identify if it was the linen pants, or the blouses. When I called Customer Service was told that was the new policy, only the amounts due show. And when I objected she said "Yes we are hearing that repeatedly". Haven't ordered since so do not know if the complaints registered or not.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Ladies, I agree. Nordies isn’t what it used to be, but the menswear sale is still good. DS came home on Saturday and since the Nats game was postponed due to rain, I took him and DH shopping. They both got some good items. But when I went upstairs to the ladies dept. Nothing. I saw some stuff online that I might order.

I’ve found that for women, the buyer gets it wrong for me or maybe it’s just what’s in fashion right now. Who needs long bell sleeves? I actually cook and these types of sleeves get hooked on door handles or drag into food and are otherwise completely impractical. And I am not a frilly person. 

I like nicely tailored clothes with good lines and fabric in nice colors with no patterns. That way the clothes are a foil for my jewelry and scarves. The designer dept is filled with clothes for ladies who lunch. Not for professional women who work. Nor is there a whole lot of more casual lifestyle items.

I used to spend huge amounts at Nordstrom. Then I found out/realized my SAs were just pushing stuff on me until I spent at least $3K per visit. It’s been three years since then, and I’d be surprised if I’ve spent $1K in total on stuff for me.

A few months ago I cut up my Nordies card because I just don’t use it enough.


----------



## Mindi B

Since I live near NYC it is extremely odd for me to be asking for restaurant suggestions in NYC, yet here we are.
I want a place for DH and I to celebrate our wedding anniversary next month.
I would like moderately-funky/dressy (like, I can wear a dress, but with combat boots, or a dressy suit with sneakers.  You know.), not super-formal but more special than a chain or a come-as-you-are neighborhood place.  Most any cuisine will do.  Groovy and/or romantic vibes a plus.  Excellent bar a double-plus.
I think I've now listed enough restrictions to make your task extremely difficult if not impossible, so my job here is done.
Thanks in advance, Peeps!


----------



## pursecrzy

I guess The Cheesecake Factory is out.


----------



## Rouge H

I haven’t a clue but wishing you and DH a wonderful evening out wherever you land.


----------



## Mindi B

I say the Times Square Olive Garden for drinks, than The Cheesecake Factory.
Done.


----------



## Mindi B

Was that an elitist thing to write?  I mean, the Times Square Olive Garden makes money hand over fist, so I shouldn't scoff.  But I can't help but wonder why one would choose the OG when the city is FILLED with interesting places to eat.  Familiarity, I guess.  In the cacophony of Times Square, I can imagine just wanting something recognizably safe.  AND unlimited breadsticks!


----------



## lulilu

I can't imagine eating at any restaurant in Times Square, so I must be an elitist too lol.  But I think you are right.  Why else does McDonalds flourish in Paris?


----------



## Rouge H

Hah- here’s a good one..
When visiting a friend, I offered to spring for lunch as a thank you for showing me the town. We went to the restaurant of her choosing sat down and well let’s just say I could have chauffeured a private limo for the tab on this lunch.

Olive Garden it is


----------



## Mindi B

When DH and I were first in Europe, I do remember eating at a McDonald's in Scotland.  We were hungry and it was raining and we didn't feel like seeking out a cafe and braving the then-unfamiliar cuisine.  Neeps and tatties?  What?
So I actually do get it.  Over time we got braver and more willing to take a culinary risk.


----------



## Mindi B

Rouge H, that was nervy of your friend!  Your treat?  Let's go to Per Se!


----------



## lulilu

I had GD1 and DD to NY for a couple of days for GD1's birthday trip (extravaganza lol) at the American Girl store.  I got a room overlooking Time Square, the NYE ball etc so she could get the "NYC experience."  lol  She loved all the crazy stores (who knew there is an M&M store?).  But her eyes almost fell out of her head before we were able to whisk her past the various "naked" people there.  Lesson learned.  (I hadn't spent enough time in Times Square to know about them.)  GD2's required birthday trip to the AG store involved staying downtown.  At a quieter hotel.  Without naked people.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi B said:


> Rouge H, that was nervy of your friend!  Your treat?  Let's go to Per Se!



Agree 100+


----------



## Rouge H

Yep, I per se’d her butt right out of my life..later Felicia

I’m not big on NYC, it’s not that I don’t like it, I feel it’s too fast for a pace for me. The only thing I would love to see is Macy’s because Yes, Virginia there is a Santa Claus


----------



## Mindi B

I am in agreement about NYC, Rouge H.  I love London--it feels like a more human-scale city (though the newest Docklands area is starting to lose that, sadly, with more "contemporary" skyscrapers).  New York overwhelms me with noise and enormity and speed, and I find it exhausting.  Which is too bad, because I don't take advantage of my proximity to all it has to offer.  But I just haven't been able to love it.


----------



## lulilu

RougeH, I think many people stick to certain neighborhoods so it doesn't seem that "big."  I spent almost all of my time downtown.  I find midtown overwhelming and exhausting, like Mindi.  Of course, BG, Barneys and Madison Ave are doable lol.


----------



## lulilu

Does it make me weird that I am sitting here smiling as I listen to my dogs snore?


----------



## Rouge H

Not at all, I sit and stare at my fur babies as they sleep. They are so content it makes me happy. ❤️


----------



## Mindi B

Watching (or listening to) a beloved pet sleep is one of the great pleasures in life.  I would guess it's the same for parents of actual, you know, children.


----------



## ouija board

I like going to American chain restaurants in foreign countries just to see the unique things they have on the menu. The Aussie McDonald’s had huge coffee bars and pastries. That would make my trips to McD’s with DD so much more pleasant! I’m told that there’s an amazing Denny’s in Japan. No Grand Slam breakfast in sight. 

Unfortunately, other than the uber expensive restaurants and the uber cheap Halal carts, I’m of no help with NYC restaurants. I am also unfortunately a frequent guest at Olive Garden since it’s DD’s favorite place on earth. You can now get a kids pasta with a side of spaghetti. She nearly lost her mind when she saw that on the menu. Needless to say, I order an extra side of broccoli for her and take the spaghetti home, but she just adores being able to order pasta with a side of pasta [emoji849]


----------



## Mindi B

Reminds me of a Monty Python sketch: "I'd like a whisky to start, then a whisky."  "And for dessert, sir?"  "And a whisky for pudding."


----------



## pursecrzy

lulilu said:


> I had GD1 and DD to NY for a couple of days for GD1's birthday trip (extravaganza lol) at the American Girl store.  I got a room overlooking Time Square, the NYE ball etc so she could get the "NYC experience."  lol  She loved all the crazy stores (who knew there is an M&M store?).  But her eyes almost fell out of her head before we were able to whisk her past the various "naked" people there.  Lesson learned.  (I hadn't spent enough time in Times Square to know about them.)  GD2's required birthday trip to the AG store involved staying downtown.  At a quieter hotel.  Without naked people.



Me! I knew about the M&M store. I’ve been to the one in Vegas. 4 floors of everything M&M 
Love peanut M&Ms


----------



## Mindi B

Any Chatsters been to the new Las Vegas Crystals boutique?  I hear it's lovely, and big.  Saw some pix of the opening party on another thread and it was very glam!


----------



## etoupebirkin

lulilu said:


> RougeH, I think many people stick to certain neighborhoods so it doesn't seem that "big."  I spent almost all of my time downtown.  I find midtown overwhelming and exhausting, like Mindi.  Of course, *BG, Barneys and Madison Ave* are doable lol.


That’s my Trifectecta. I also love Soho and the village for shopping.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hi, all! Checking in! Got the DSs up to camp, and then unfortunately my Great Aunt passed away and right after that we started some house renovations, plus I have to start working on DS2’s Bar Mitzvah next spring, so it’s really never a dull moment here.

OB your pictures are awesome! So glad you had a great trip! I feel like the worst sister as my brother moved to Sydney about six or seven years ago and he does visit every year or two, but we haven’t been there yet.

Mindi B I am in the city several times a week. Also DH likes to drive in for the occasional dinner. Our fancy go-to is Del Posto but maybe not a combat boots place. Plus you will need hours. Before that it was always always always Four Seasons our favorite place forever until it closed and the new one hasn’t opened yet. Morimoto has a nice bar but I feel like it’s too casual, I wish Asia de Cuba was still around that would have been perfect. Tao is great and fun. I just had lunch with my best friend at Nobu 57 but I don’t recall the bar, that may work for you. I will keep thinking!!!

Mindi, I know you have been having a rough time with your parents. I would really like to tell you what I think, but I have a feeling you won’t like it. DH had an incredibly difficult childhood and tons of therapy and before we got married I read A LOT of self-help and relationship books so I could be “up to speed” on things (and so grateful that I am, but it’s funny when DS2 shouts at his brother something that he’s doing emotionally unhealthy which most 12 year olds wouldn’t know about!). Just give me the go ahead or I will keep my stinkin’ opinion to myself! [emoji8]


----------



## Mindi B

BBC, since I have been pretty open (some would say indiscreet) with the Peeps about my family struggles, I think you have every right to voice an opinion if you wish.  Part of why I post is that other people's perspectives can be enlightening, whether they are perfectly applicable to my situation or not.  I've been lucky to have a lot of support, professional and personal, over the course of my life, and I've come a long way, so I hope I'll be able to assess your opinion with sufficient objectivity to take the parts that fit and be undaunted by the parts that don't, if any.


----------



## Rouge H

Finally the sun is out hopefully it stays for a bit. Everyone have a wonderful weekend


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> BBC, since I have been pretty open (some would say indiscreet) with the Peeps about my family struggles, I think you have every right to voice an opinion if you wish.  Part of why I post is that other people's perspectives can be enlightening, whether they are perfectly applicable to my situation or not.  I've been lucky to have a lot of support, professional and personal, over the course of my life, and I've come a long way, so I hope I'll be able to assess your opinion with sufficient objectivity to take the parts that fit and be undaunted by the parts that don't, if any.



Ok, then. Here goes. And please know that I say this with total respect for you and your situation and I only want to help!

I think your parents are incredibly manipulative and do not respect healthy boundaries. Their emotional well-being should not rely on whether you call them every day, whether you are “on top” of everything for them, etc. You should not feel guilty for not doing so and moreover, from the way you express your frustrations it is better for your wellbeing that you don’t. Considering how they seem to notice even very minor changes to your normal comportment, and from other things you’ve said, I think they’re a lot more ‘there’ than they let on to YOU, and they are getting some emotional benefit from manipulating you. Their health and well-being is really up to them until and unless a medical professional determines otherwise (I understand your concern is that this will only be necessitated by some medical crisis). My question to you is: why you allow them to do this to you? Do you have guilt or a need to let them make you feel this way? 

NONE of this a judgment, and it’s fine as long as you are aware and ok with it. If you are happy with the role you are playing here, that’s ok as long as it’s a conscious choice. It seems like you are worried that if you are not doing the ‘right’ thing by them all the time, something terrible will happen. Believe me, I get it. I ALWAYS want to make sure my DSs are ok, it’s a control thing for me (based on a traumatic childhood experience, and my boys are aware of it and why). But if you are unhappy with this situation and you want it to change, then you will need to change how you are dealing with them....be active, not reactive. 

.....hope this helps. If I’m wrong, please ignore the above. Sending so much love and hugs to you. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Mindi B

No, I don't think you're wrong at all, BBC, and I am actually working hard toward the goals you quite correctly lay out.  Believe it or not, I am MUCH BETTER at boundary-setting now than I used to be.  (I know, that's a mind-bender. )
The irony with changing one's relationship with one's parents is, of course, that parents generally raise their kids to be what the parents value and/or need--In my case, an emotional tuning fork that vibrates to their every emotion.  Parental success will vary, of course.  Sometimes the parents are so busy just trying to get through each day that actively influencing their kids' personalities is not fully possible; sometimes the parents are so heavy-handed in their efforts (or the kids so out of synch with the parents' values) that the kids rebel.  For a number of reasons, my parents were quite successful with me.  So I am literally trying to reprogram a personality that has been inculcated into me from my first day on earth.
From the outside it seems obvious--"Why don't you just X, for goodness' sake?!"--while from the inside the fact is I never developed the ability to X because I was either never taught to do so, or was actively punished for trying by the parenting I received.  Our family is "enmeshed," which, among other things, means the slightest alteration in the workings of one part significantly affects the working of the others.  (This is true of all relational systems to some degree, of course, but the severity of the disruption due to a change varies from minimal to catastrophic depending on the participants' strengths and weaknesses and the initial stability of the system).  So changes in my personality over time have thrown a spanner into the works, and the family machine is now shuddering and grinding its gears as it seeks a new psychological equilibrium (if you'll forgive the tortured metaphor). This adjustment is terribly hard at best and may simply be impossible for my elderly parents.
Anyhow, I don't think you're wrong.  Just how conscious or deliberate is my parents' manipulation is a question I'll never be able to answer, but the fact of it is undeniable.  I'm much better at recognizing it nowadays, and getting better at resisting it (again, believe it or not!).  But a lifetime of focused training by people who literally have the power of life or death over a kid for the first decade or so of his existence is. . . challenging to overcome.  It's hard to overthrow the very system that made you--the tools required must be found outside the system, which takes time and effort. Plus, I want to be as kind as I can, just because I genuinely believe it's the right thing to do, because aging sucks.  So there's a delicate balance I'm trying to strike.
Thanks for taking the time to share your thoughts, BBC.  I think they're valid.
And dang, sorry for the verbose post.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi,


----------



## Cavalier Girl

lulilu said:


> Mindi,



Ditto.


----------



## etoupebirkin

My favorite gadget, (scr*w the instant pot); is my new Breville Ice Cream Maker. I will never buy store bought ice cream again. I am in a happy coma from the coffee ice cream I just ate.

If you have a real ice cream maker, it’s so easy to make a batch. You can control the ingredients. And. It’s. So. Much. Fun.


----------



## Mindi B

We make our own ice cream, too, EB!  It IS amazing and leaves even the best store-bought ice cream in the shade.
I love coffee ice cream!  Will you share your recipe for the flavor?


----------



## pursecrzy

Stopped by Starbucks with MissP in the back seat. The barista offered to make a puppichino for her. Never heard of one so I asked what’s in it. Was told it’s whipped cream. I turned it down. 

Has anyone fed their dog a puppichino?


----------



## Mindi B

That actually doesn't sound like it would be very good for puppers, pursey.  I would have declined, too.


----------



## pursecrzy

She lost the weight she needed to and I want her to maintain her current weight. This sounded really unhealthy.


----------



## Mindi B

.


----------



## Mindi B

.


----------



## Mindi B

Holy cow, why did that post three times?!  Eeesh.


----------



## pursecrzy

I don’t even have whipped cream on my Frappuccinos!


----------



## etoupebirkin

This is pretty much my basis ice cream:
2 cups heavy cream
1 cup whole milk
1/2+ to 3/4 cup sugar (I like to use a combo of turbinado and dark brown)
1/2 teaspoon Kosher Salt
1 teaspoon vanilla extract (best quality)
1 tablespoon liquor, depending on the ice cream variety, it can vary widely, from Kahlua (coffee), Knob Creek Bourbon, Framboise, non-peaty scotch, you get the idea.
2 tablespoons powdered milk

For the coffee ice cream, I use Kahlua and a packet of Starbucks instant Espresso powder.

I put everything in a bowl and whisk until the sugar is dissolved. Helpful hint. Put the dry ingredients first and pour the vanilla and liquor on top of the brown sugar. It will help it dissolve. Since I’m using Kahlua, I go a little easier on the sugar. I do not like my ice cream too sweet.

Put the mixture of in the fridge to chill for at least a half hour. Once I’m ready to churn, I give the mixture a last whisk and pur it into the pre-chilled machine and churn it on the automatic setting.

Gonna make some right now!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Double post.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Tomorrow, I’m going to make a version of peach. I’m going to bake/roast peaches. Once they are done, i’m Going to mash them in a food processor with a hint of cinnamon and some fresh lemon juice. I will use more dark brown sugar and use Knob Creek for the booze.


----------



## pursecrzy

Road trip to EB’s


----------



## etoupebirkin

I made home made biscuits, bacon and eggs for breakfast too. Life is good.


----------



## Mindi B

Now you have to go dead lift a car to make up for all this nom, EB!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Yesterday I did 50 Romanian Deadlifts with 100lbs along with 50 McGill (single-armed) bench presses with 20lbs, 50 modified pull ups and some planks. 

Tomorrow and Tuesday are big weight days too.


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## leechiyong

etoupebirkin said:


> Yesterday I did 50 Romanian Deadlifts with 100lbs along with 50 McGill (single-armed) bench presses with 20lbs, 50 modified pull ups and some planks.
> 
> Tomorrow and Tuesday are big weight days too.


This motivates me to get back into the gym.  I miss lifting heavy so much (took a break after surgery), but I'm dreading the long haul back into shape.


----------



## Mindi B

leechiyong, I am in the same place.  I fell off the exercise wagon and only climbed back on recently.  It's demotivating to think about how far I've fallen, so instead I just tell myself to do whatever I can whenever I can.  Demanding less of myself helps me get started, and I often do more than I'd planned.  And I encourage myself by remembering that ANY exercise is better than none!  Good luck with finding a new routine that works for you!


----------



## leechiyong

Thanks, Mindi B!  I keep reminding myself there's only one way back.  I'm excited to get back at it, though.  I feel so much better when I'm active.


----------



## chaneljewel

EB, your ice cream recipe sounds divine!   Yum, yum!  
Past three weeks have been tough for my small furry girl.  She’s about six pounds and diagnosed with diabetes.   I thought she had a urinary tract infection when I took her to the vet.  She’s so small that it’s  been hard to get her glucose levels stabilized.  She goes again this morning for a glucose curve. She’ll be there all day but hopefully it will tell the dr if we are giving the right amount of insulin.  The vet taught me how to give her fluids as she’s getting dehydrated from urinating so much. I didn’t think I could do it as the needle is big for such a small dog but I guess it gets the fluid in quicker. Found out you just do what you need to do for these babies.   Miya drinks enormous amounts of water but the vet said it’s hard for her to make up how much liquid she’s losing.  She’s only six years old and always seems tired. I just want my playful baby back. Lila doesn’t understand why Miya won’t play, and I think a little jealous as we’ve been to the vet almost daily for the past few weeks.  If Lila only knew what Miya is going through!


----------



## chaneljewel

Speaking of Starbucks, the cold foam Cascara cold brew is good!   Not sweet but a good cold coffee in a sippy cup.  You can get it made with nonfat milk too.  Totally recommend.  The Cascara nonfat latte is a fav too.


----------



## Mindi B

chanel, I'm so sorry about Miya's struggles!  Sending vibes that you and the vet can find just the right insulin dosage and get her feeling better.  Poor little mite.  Sending hugs for you both.


----------



## lulilu

Chanel, sending you hugs and prayers for little Miya!  When they are so little, everything seems harder.  I hope the doc figures out a good plan for her.  And amazing how we can do things like needles, etc. when we love them.  Hugs.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Chanel, I'm so sorry about your sweet little Miya.  Diabetes is difficult to handle in pets, but it's possible for her to live a good quality long life.  I've had two dogs and two cats with it.  The dogs were much easier to manage than the cats.  Dosing is key, and once your vet has that figured out, you can do it!  I know it's scary to see our babies like this, but with your excellent care and dedication, she should be back to her old self soon. 

Let us know how it's going.


----------



## ouija board

Chanel, sorry to hear about your dear pup! It may take a few glucose curves to pinpoint the right dose, but hopefully after that, you won’t have to adjust it very often. 

EB, homemade ice cream is the best! When I bought a kitchen aid mixer, I got the ice cream paddle with grand ideas of making ice cream. One of these days I might actually use it...


----------



## etoupebirkin

ouija board said:


> Chanel, sorry to hear about your dear pup! It may take a few glucose curves to pinpoint the right dose, but hopefully after that, you won’t have to adjust it very often.
> 
> EB, homemade ice cream is the best! When I bought a kitchen aid mixer, I got the ice cream paddle with grand ideas of making ice cream. One of these days I might actually use it...


The thing about the ice cream maker is that is has the freezer in the machine. All you need to do is put together the mix, pour into the bowl and turn the machine on...

On another note, I need some Rosie vibes. In the past 10 days she's lost over 1 1lb. She cannot seem to hold down food. I took her to the vet today. They did lots of X-rays, but no obvious obstruction. She has lots of irritation in her GI tract. And she may be getting some pulmonary disease. She's 7. At first, I thought Rosie was rushing her food and would upchuck as a result. They are also doing blood work and collected a urine sample.

This morning I hand fed her slowly and she still ralphed. That's why I brought her to the vet. Otherwise, her mood is good, her coat is good and is otherwise normal.


----------



## lulilu

Sending good thoughts for little Rosie, EB.  So upsetting when one of our little ones is ill.


----------



## Mindi B

Vibes for Rosie.  Do cats ever get Inflammatory bowel disease? Her symptoms sound like Miss Olive's years ago. 'Course, (1) different species and (2) what do I know?  Perhaps while diagnostic efforts continue she could receive meds to soothe her GI tract. . . .


----------



## pursecrzy

Vibes for Rosie


----------



## Notorious Pink

Fix...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sending good thoughts to Rosie, Miya and their moms. [emoji177]

Most of the renovations are done. New colors for the walls in my room and DS2 (DS1 picked a gorgeous gray when we did his room last year and we are copying him) and the bathroom, high hat lighting replaced, new vanities and fixed showers for us and the boys. DSs do not use their bathroom for other than brushing their teeth and it’s ENOUGH. No teens in my bathroom once they get home!!!

Taking a quick visit to see them this weekend. DS1 cannot do a show due to his callback so I think the visit will be great for about 20 minutes and then they are going to want to do their own things. They do three majors which are the same every day, and three minors which they can change every day. They both are majoring in Skate Park at the same time so we will go watch, and DS2 also majored in film with his friends so I’m interested in seeing their film. 

Oh, ha ha. Yes, DS2. What is absolutely cracking me up is the difference between his emails to me and his emails to his dad. 

*I* get brief one-liners: everything is good, he is happy with his film, please send x, y, z. 




DH gets a whopper of a paragraph - what dirt he gets!!!!! We compared last night, he sent these to us basically one right after the other. WTH???


----------



## Mindi B

That is quite a difference, BBC--one-liner versus novella!  But I can't help but think how great it is that he talks so freely to his dad.  That's pretty cool!


----------



## lulilu

My sons talk to their dad way more than me.  I guess it's normal.


----------



## Mindi B

I know nothing about boiz.
They are a mystery to me.
Also men.


----------



## Mindi B

I need to rework that as a haiku.


----------



## Mindi B

Don't understand boys.
Men are a mystery, too.
Such strange critters, all.


----------



## randeeh

Mindi B said:


> Don't understand boys.
> Men are a mystery, too.
> Such strange critters, all.


cute!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, I can't believe Rosie is 7!  I hope your vet is able to figure out her tummy issue.  Poor baby!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> That is quite a difference, BBC--one-liner versus novella!  But I can't help but think how great it is that he talks so freely to his dad.  That's pretty cool!





Mindi B said:


> Don't understand boys.
> Men are a mystery, too.
> Such strange critters, all.



Even stranger if you actually read what the emails are!!!Ignore the horrible spelling. Read the content. I was dying. [emoji51][emoji33][emoji38][emoji848]


----------



## ouija board

BBC said:


> Even stranger if you actually read what the emails are!!!Ignore the horrible spelling. Read the content. I was dying. [emoji51][emoji33][emoji38][emoji848]



I can only hope DD will be as candid to me about that kind of stuff when she’s a teenager!


----------



## ouija board

Cavalier Girl said:


> EB, I can't believe Rosie is 7!  I hope your vet is able to figure out her tummy issue.  Poor baby!



I was thinking the same thing! 7?? She and Rocket were just kittens the other day!

EB, did the blood work and urinalysis show anything? Sending Rosie vibes~~~~~~~~~


----------



## etoupebirkin

Rosie has not barfed today!!!! I have not heard from the vet yet. So, I hope her meds will do the trick. Luckily she is way easier than Rocket to get a pill down.

Crazy day at work today. I have two proposals due tomorrow and their done. I keep on saying to myself, three more years and I retire.


----------



## Notorious Pink

ouija board said:


> I can only hope DD will be as candid to me about that kind of stuff when she’s a teenager!



Well, remember that was the email DS2 sent to his Dad. But yes, my boys pretty much tell me EVERYTHING. Including stuff I don’t really need to know!!! [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51] I have a feeling that I know more about some of their friends than their parents do. 

Seriously, though, I have always been open with them and really made them feel that they could talk about anything.


----------



## eagle1002us

Speaking of exercise, I worked up to riding stationary bike 2-3 times per week for, at a minimum 75 min and preferably, 90 min.   It's possible after at least a couple of months of doing this I am finally able to do it without getting dead tired a day or two later. That hasn't happened yet but it may.  I saw b/p doc recently.  He was thrilled with my reports of b/p for 3 days last week.   "Oh, I'm writing this down," he said.  I never made any doc so happy in my life.   I don't have to come back for a year.  
Ok, I'm a senior citizen, probably the same baby boomer age as many of you.  Is it crazy to exercise for that much time, e.g., 90 min., given that I'm kinda wiped out a couple of days later? (I don't get wiped out doing the exercise, or immediately after, or the day after.  The fatigue hits with a lag).  I suppose this is my personal Everest, that getting wiped out (nap time!) may decrease as I get more aerobically fit.  I have seen another person in my building who is close to my age really zooming along on the eliptical for a good hour.  That has to be tiring!
The only thing that can hurt afterwards or the next day is my knees.  I've had them replaced in the last 5-8 years.  I thought when knees got replaced they were pretty much as good as the originals.   But no, they can still hurt.  I suppose I should ice them after the workout but I have been too lazy to do that.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Eagle,
If you don't have a trainer, I would suggest it. They can really help you with your fitness goals, so that you’re not exhausted for days afterwards. I wouldn’t do a stationery bicycle for 90 mins though I do go on long outdoor bike rides. Those tire me out and hurt my knees.

When I do cardio, I do something called tabata which is a short, high intensity workout, 20 seconds on, 10 seconds rest eight times. I use a 35-lb kettlebell.

Supposedly, the 4-minute workout is equivalent to a 45-minute workout.

In the same workout, I also do 30 reverse crunches, 30 single leg pull ups, 60 pull aparts and 2-3 sets of push ups. It makes for a good mix.

Strength training with a good trainer really works.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Eagle,
> If you don't have a trainer, I would suggest it. They can really help you with your fitness goals, so that you’re not exhausted for days afterwards. I wouldn’t do a stationery bicycle for 90 mins though I do go on long outdoor bike rides. Those tire me out and hurt my knees.
> 
> When I do cardio, I do something called tabata which is a short, high intensity workout, 20 seconds on, 10 seconds rest eight times. I use a 35-lb kettlebell.
> 
> Supposedly, the 4-minute workout is equivalent to a 45-minute workout.
> 
> In the same workout, I also do 30 reverse crunches, 30 single leg pull ups, 60 pull aparts and 2-3 sets of push ups. It makes for a good mix.
> 
> Strength training with a good trainer really works.


Thank you for your prompt and thoughtful reply, EB.  I used to love weight machines like the lat pulldown.  When I was in my early 50s, I worked up to 80 lbs.  Eventually injured shoulder due to too vigorous use of rowing machine (that's probably the advantage of having a PT).  I'm pretty sure I could do 40 lbs these days but the opthalmologist  said do no more that 40 lbs. I injured my rotator  cuff recently using a 10 lb hand weight, so not allowed to lift anything above my head.  Can't believe a measly 10 lb weight I'd been using for years messed me up.
The PT is something I hadn't thought about.   It's an option that I would seriously consider when I retire which will be sooner rather than later.  The people contact would be good.

I will say I've strengthened my legs a lot.  I work in a sprawling building and I was zipping around it recently (getting signatures) which really surprised me.  
The stationary bike is in front of the tv.   That's a really big incentive to use it.  I'm thinking of going back to the rowing machine and trading it off with the bike.  
Was your weight training good for losing weight?  (if you wanted to).  I don't think of you using cardio, is that part of your routine?  Thanks for mentioning your knees hurt after long bike rides.  Have you used ice compresses?   I've never done that except in physical therapy.  If they worked for you that would encourage me to use them.


----------



## Mindi B

How are the Chat pets doing?  EB, how's Rosie?  chanel, how's Miya?
Sending critter love your way.


----------



## leechiyong

Getting back to the gym (well, real gym; done some workouts at my office building’s gym).  Got some of my favorite in, trap bar deadlifts, with low weight.  Not sure if I’ll ever get to do more than that post-op, but helps clear my mental cobwebs.  Trying really hard to say sane and safe, but it’s a hard balance.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, Rosie is doing well. No more barfs ATM. Blood and urine labs came out largely within the normal range. At some point in time, she may develop diabetes, but one step at a time. 

Leechiyong, Great work at the gym!!!


----------



## ck21

BBC said:


> Well, remember that was the email DS2 sent to his Dad. But yes, my boys pretty much tell me EVERYTHING. Including stuff I don’t really need to know!!! [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51] I have a feeling that I know more about some of their friends than their parents do.
> 
> Seriously, though, I have always been open with them and really made them feel that they could talk about anything.



BBC--I hope young Collin grows to be much like your boys and tells me everything (well, nearly everything )



Mindi B said:


> How are the Chat pets doing?  EB, how's Rosie?  chanel, how's Miya?
> Sending critter love your way.



I'm good, Mindi!  How are you?

Collin is trying to decide if he wants to play competitive soccer.  He was selected for a very good team, but he is determining if that is the right path for him.  We are proud that he has put in the work to get this far.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Wow! Loving this workout chat! 

Eb I was going to ask YOU to be my PT! [emoji8]

As long as I get my hot yoga in twice a week, I’m good, and just try to add onto that. While the weather is nice I try to get to tennis (just practices and cardio play, I don’t enjoy actual matches [emoji51]) but this winter I really have to either get back on our peloton or 20-minute interval runs (1 minutes run/1 walk, etc) on the treadmill once or twice a week. DH and I have always worked out and kept in shape but over the last year we’ve probably each gained a pound or two. We are not big people so it shows. Eating out almost every night probably doesn’t help (though we order healthy and almost never dessert) so we both have to step it up a bit.

Ck21 how sweet! Yeah, you really don’t want to know everything....the other day I was repeating to DH something DS1 told me and he cut me off “...I really don’t wanna know anything about that.” But I’m sure you and Collin will continue to have a healthy and close relationship and it’s a part of that. 

Let us know what he decides with soccer!


----------



## etoupebirkin

BBC, As a small boned woman, I would do some resistance training. If I could clone my gym, I would. They are not cross fit, so it's not that kind of crazy. But they work with people one on one to come up with a fitness plan.


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> BBC, As a small boned woman, I would do some resistance training. If I could clone my gym, I would. They are not cross fit, so it's not that kind of crazy. But they work with people one on one to come up with a fitness plan.



Maybe I’ll have DS2 train me when he gets home. He is working out twice a day and his counselor is a professional bodybuilder and “personal training” him. He wants to do crew in the fall...I see a rowing machine in my future. We have a gym in our house - free weights, universal, sit-up bench, treadmill, peloton, elliptical. Of course I prefer hot yoga and tennis, but then again no one can distract me there.

My current companion:



I just put treats on top of his little house and he can smell them so he pokes his head out. [emoji4] Keeping him company for a while. He’s used to having DS1 around. I keep a shade slightly open and turn the room lights on in the evening to simulate night and day and DS’s usual hours. Also I keep running YouTube at a low volume. As you can see he ignores the toys and just likes to move his fluff around. He seems pretty good. [emoji177][emoji194][emoji177]


----------



## etoupebirkin

^^^Keep him away from Chez eb. Rocket says, “Lunch!”
I have been cutting down on his kibble, a lot.


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> ^^^Keep him away from Chez eb. Rocket says, “Lunch!”
> I have been cutting down on his kibble, a lot.



Lol, he’s been with us for a year and a half, and I don’t know if Charlie is aware that he’s living with a hamster! I’m sure he smells him, but DS1 has generally kept doggo out of his room and the habitat is on a shelf above Charlie’s eye-level.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Sometimes I think the retail world has gone nuts. 

Lord knows I love Brunello Cuchinelli clothing. But his pricing is getting to the point of absurdity. Case in point below. $10K for a sweater?!!! Who is going to buy this?!!! You can buy a Van Cleef 10 motif Vintage Alhambra for the same or less money!!!

It's like taking 10K and flushing it right down the toilet. It's a beautiful sweater... but you need to have more $ than sense to buy it. Or that money has ceased to matter to you at all.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ouch my eyes. I love Brunello too (although it seems to be mainly designed for the very tall, very thin under-30 crowd) but this...hm....well....let’s just say it’s not my, um....style. If you could call it that.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Completely agree, EB!  I love how casual Cucinelli clothes are, but not worth the price to me.  At least a Chanel jacket retains a decent amount of its value.

On another note, I had a wonderful lunch and shopping trip with my DGD today.  After her first year of university, it's amazing how mature and self-assured she's become.  Admittedly, most of the shopping for her was from my closet!  She loved it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I’m finding my Cuchinelli on eBay nowadays. 
I just got beautiful Cuchinelli leather leggings, regular price $3495, eBay BIN $399, with a return policy. I got them and tried them on. Needed to be shortened, so I brought them to a tailor and he said $60, perfect!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Fantastic, EB!  I've done that, too.


----------



## etoupebirkin

DH and I  met DD for dinner on Sunday. It was restaurant week. So we picked one our favorite restaurants. 
She is so incredibly poised.
One of the things she’s doing this summer is giving day-long tours of her medical school to high schoolers. In the process, she gotten to know the nurses that run the program. So one day she got a call from one of the nurses, could she fill in and give a speech to the kids since the doctor had an emergency? So DD quickly prepared a 1.5 hour speech on her path to medical school and got up In front of 150 kids and gave the speech. When I was 24, I could not do that!
Oh, and she’s also walking dogs for a local shelter.


----------



## chaneljewel

Had my two little grandkids last week then dd came with the baby for the weekend.  Can I explain tired??!  Busy, busy busy.  Little ones never stop.  
Tough weekend for Miya. Lila had shots due Monday so I took Miya with me too.  Seems she has a urinary tract infection.  More meds which I’m praying will work.  She seems a little better...getting more playful.  Every time I take her to the vet she’s lost more weight which I guess is typical for diabetes.  She’s eating but not nearly the same amount as before.  What I find interesting about her diabetes is the peeing.  When she goes out I count how long she’s peeing.  It’s about a count of sixteen.  Lila’s is a count of five or six.  The dr told me to keep track of her habits and this one seems extreme for such a little dog.   Another curve on Monday will tell more about her glucose levels.  Thanks for all the good wishes.  We all know how important our fur kids are to us!
How’s Rocket, EB?   A pound is a lot to lose so quickly.  Hope he’s feeling better!


----------



## chaneljewel

Yoga is great!   Can’t say enough about it. Even if I’m having issues the poses can be modified, and I feel like I got a great workout. I also do a piloxing class which is fun.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

etoupebirkin said:


> Sometimes I think the retail world has gone nuts.
> 
> Lord knows I love Brunello Cuchinelli clothing. But his pricing is getting to the point of absurdity. Case in point below. $10K for a sweater?!!! Who is going to buy this?!!! You can buy a Van Cleef 10 motif Vintage Alhambra for the same or less money!!!
> 
> It's like taking 10K and flushing it right down the toilet. It's a beautiful sweater... but you need to have more $ than sense to buy it. Or that money has ceased to matter to you at all.
> 
> View attachment 4156484



I love Brunello too, but there are many other elegant designer sweaters that are much more reasonably priced.  $10K will buy a purse that lasts longer than a sweater


----------



## etoupebirkin

Madam Bijoux said:


> I love Brunello too, but there are many other elegant designer sweaters that are much more reasonably priced.  $10K will buy a purse that lasts longer than a sweater



That’s my exact point. 
After I posted that sweater, I went to eBay and put in an $500 offer on a $3195 BNIB Cuchinelli  zip front cashmere / sparkly sweater. The offer was accepted. The seller has tons of positive feedback and accepts returns.

I was talking with my Neimans jewelry SA, and I said that the pricing for the merch on the third floor (Chanel, Cuchinelli, etc.) was averaging in the $2.5-$3K range, just a great deal of $ for whim shopping. First floor items, (Vince, st al) pricing is getting up there too. And, the stuff is just not that pretty.
The clothing and the investment required to purchase them do not seem to match up. Same thing for Nordstrom, too. 

Hermes RTW is another story. I’ve found pieces I LOVE. While not cheap, I think these pieces will stand the test of time and are just exquisite. My wallet and I are going to need to have a chat. It’s not speaking to me since I made a big investment in Van Cleef.


----------



## Mindi B

For those of us who can't afford high three- or four-figure clothing items on the regular, the options really are pretty dire.  It does make more sense to buy ONE expensive, gorgeous, classic thing rather than ten cheap, trendy, short-lived things.  But this fact is forcing me to ruthlessly assess both my personal style and my lifestyle, which is. . . occasionally depressing, frankly.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I hear you Mindi. 
When I look at the tailoring/fabric of fast fashion and/or mid-range clothing, there really is a correlation between price and overarching quality. I was wandering the racks at the Nordstrom Sale and next to nothing appealed to me. I'd just look at the sweaters and they are loosely knit, itchy and lacked nuance and detail. That's why I shop eBay and online sales for the nicer stuff. 

With Hermes, I'll pick one item. The things I'm contemplating include: a cashmere and silk print poncho in black and neutral tones for around $1800; a long cardigan in the low $2K range; and a cashmere and silk print dress for ≈$2,800.

There was this fantastic pale blue short jacket in felted cashmere. But it was $6-7K. That's not happening. But it was gorgeous. I have more coats than i care to admit.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here are screen shots of may eBay finds.


----------



## Rouge H

Ugh, I hate dealing with clothes. Can’t we all go naked and carry a fine handbag?
Do you think that would be the first thing people notice? Nice bag there lady


----------



## etoupebirkin

The eBay seller has the sweater in a size medium. If anyone is interested, I can send you the link.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Rouge H said:


> Ugh, I hate dealing with clothes. Can’t we all go naked and carry a fine handbag?
> Do you think that would be the first thing people notice? Nice bag there lady


You are too funny. Well, Grace Kelly did use her bag to hide her baby bump...


----------



## Rouge H

At my age..I’d need a 50cm Birkin that would cover me pretty well.

Nice things at a great price from Ebay.


----------



## pursecrzy

Clothes. Ugh. 

I bought a coat during Nordstrom’s Anniversary Sale. It’s unlined. Not impressed.  Love the colour too much to return it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I was up in Greenwich in May and they recently opened a shop called Peserico. It’s been around for years in Italy. Very similar to Cucinelli but fit me better and MUCH better prices. I bought a bunch of pieces and have been wearing them. I’m very happy with them so far.


----------



## Mindi B

BBC, I'll have to check them out!
pursey, what color is your new coat?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Chanel, Rosie is doing OK. No more barfs. And she is her normal self. She and Rocket scratched a hole in the kibble bag and nosh when they feel like it. I need to put it in a large plastic container.

My Dad is the one that has issues. He’s moving now to skilled nursing care and we have 30 days to empty his apartment. Today I had the discussion with my siblings — who wants what, if anything. We need to fly down to the facility and deal with this. It’s such a draining discussion.

I also found out he’s starting to get bed sores.


----------



## chaneljewel

Such a hard time with your dad, EB.  I know it well.  Thought it was Rocket who was sick, but glad Rosie is doing better.  I have a soft heart for your kitties.
Like your eBay finds, eb.  I’m always so afraid to purchase from eBay.  How do you know who to trust??


----------



## etoupebirkin

I look at the listing, the feedback and get a general sense. Also, if the seller has a return policy. Buying Brunello Cuchinelli is very different than Hermes. This stuff is not faked.


----------



## pursecrzy

This coat
https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/badgle...Women/Clothing/Coats & Jackets&color=lavender


----------



## pursecrzy

EB, I’m so sorry you’re going through this


----------



## leechiyong

EB, sending hugs your way.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, my thoughts are with you.  I know you will handle this with grace and courage, but that doesn't make it easy.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I rarely eat fast food, but when the craving is just too much, my go to is a Big Mac.  It's like taking at least 5 months off your life, but oh the joy of the first few bites.  Earlier this year, for a limited run, Mickey D offered a small version which made it a slightly less guilty pleasure.  

Yesterday, I tried ordering my own version of a Big Mac.......regular cheeseburger with shredded lettuce and Big Mac sauce.  Perfect, and all for $1!  

Yes, it's an exciting life I lead.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

pursecrzy said:


> Clothes. Ugh.
> 
> I bought a coat during Nordstrom’s Anniversary Sale. It’s unlined. Not impressed.  Love the colour too much to return it.



Pursey, is it just that it's unlined that you don't like?  It's beautiful color!


----------



## pursecrzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> Pursey, is it just that it's unlined that you don't like?  It's beautiful color!



CG, I love the colour! I’m so tired of seeing dark drab winter outerwear. Also it makes you more visible if you’re walking.
I’m unhappy it’s unlined especially for the price.


----------



## Rouge H

Thought for the day!


----------



## hannahsophia

I’ve searched here and I’ve googled but can not for the life of my find a thread started by a new member sharing her first scarf, on a summer day. I really want to see it modeled before I start searching for it. Does anyone remember the thread?


----------



## Mindi B

hannahsophia, I'm pretty sure there are modeling shots of this design in the 
Hermès Fall/Winter 18 Scarves thread.


----------



## hannahsophia

Mindi B said:


> hannahsophia, I'm pretty sure there are modeling shots of this design in the
> Hermès Fall/Winter 18 Scarves thread.



Thanks mindi, fall 2018 is the 140cm silk version. I’m looking for the 90cm in that Cw. I think it’s from spring 2016 maybe? I tried on a bunch last weekend in Denver but they didn’t have that cw.


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, shoot, sorry!  If I see the right thread, I'll definitely PM you.


----------



## etoupebirkin

DS is coming home for a couple of days. He’s driving up right now. He asked me to keep it a surprise from DH. I must keep my mouth ZIPPED!


----------



## Mindi B

How fun--and how hard, EB!


----------



## etoile de mer

hannahsophia said:


> I’ve searched here and I’ve googled but can not for the life of my find a thread started by a new member sharing her first scarf, on a summer day. I really want to see it modeled before I start searching for it. Does anyone remember the thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4160376



Hi *hannahsophia*, here's a link to the SS17 thread showing the H.com modelling photo of the colorway you noted above. Hopefully this helps a bit. And more colorways are shown after that one, as well as at the bottom on the previous page. Best wishes with your hunt!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-spring-2017-scarves.950197/page-41


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> DS is coming home for a couple of days. He’s driving up right now. He asked me to keep it a surprise from DH. I must keep my mouth ZIPPED!



How awesome! Have fun, eb!

I had to run up to camp to pick Jack up yesterday. He’s home for a few days and then back to camp. I would really really appreciate some good vibes for him tomorrow, he has a callback for a big show. He has worked very hard on this while he’s been away, training just about every day on his own plus some Skypes with his teachers. And he’s been sick. And the role hits a high sustained note which he has been working on to get in his range...so, vibes. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Mindi B

Performance- and health-related vibes coming his way, BBC!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Vibes for Jack!!! He’s such a talented kid!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

How did it go for Jack?  What a dedicated young man!   Good vibes for his callback!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Do you want the short version or the long version?

The short version: 

It went fine. He did his best job. We had no expectations because the role is a pop tenor and he is a bass-baritone. Most everyone else there already had a Broadway credit. Only older kids made it to the next round.


----------



## Mindi B

Every audition is a learning experience, BBC.  Part of the life of an actor/singer!
Good for him for preparing so carefully and bringing his A game!


----------



## Notorious Pink

It was all about strategizing this time.

Sing the show song with a sustained note he doesn’t have yet, or sing his best song and be remembered for an amazing performance?

Ultimately it was the right call, because none of the boys his age were picked (and these are boys with serious credits), and he sang the song he loves (the casting director freaked out after hearing him sing it the last time). 

Better to leave a good impression for casting - and for future opportunities. [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## Mindi B

That makes perfect sense to me, and it's a grown-up decision for a young man to make.


----------



## chaneljewel

I agree with making a lasting impression, BBC.


----------



## pursecrzy

Small dog available. Excels at killing bunnies and mice.


----------



## Mindi B

Buy one, get one free!  Pees in middle of bed!  Sheds an entire second dog daily!


----------



## lulilu

I woke up to Lillian barfing in my bed the other day.  Nothing like that sound to get you moving.  What will we do with them?


----------



## Rouge H

Speaking of dogs-


----------



## pursecrzy

The RCMP has to retire 14 drug sniffing dogs as pot will be legal in October and I guess they can’t be untrained on pot.


----------



## ck21

etoupebirkin said:


> I hear you Mindi.
> When I look at the tailoring/fabric of fast fashion and/or mid-range clothing, there really is a correlation between price and overarching quality. I was wandering the racks at the Nordstrom Sale and next to nothing appealed to me. I'd just look at the sweaters and they are loosely knit, itchy and lacked nuance and detail. That's why I shop eBay and online sales for the nicer stuff.
> 
> With Hermes, I'll pick one item. The things I'm contemplating include: a cashmere and silk print poncho in black and neutral tones for around $1800; a long cardigan in the low $2K range; and a cashmere and silk print dress for ≈$2,800.
> 
> There was this fantastic pale blue short jacket in felted cashmere. But it was $6-7K. That's not happening. But it was gorgeous. I have more coats than i care to admit.



Fast fashion is also so hard on our environment.  

I’ve found a happy middle ground with Eileen Fisher items and Patagonia cashmere.  Both are made responsibly, but fit in my lifestyle a bit better than items that are more delicate and/or elaborate.


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, lulilu, that sound----I know it too well.  It is an all-hands-on-deck clarion call.  For me.  DH "doesn't hear" it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

lulilu said:


> I woke up to Lillian barfing in my bed the other day.  Nothing like that sound to get you moving.  What will we do with them?


Rosie barfed on the bed a couple of times when shen was unwell. Nothing like that sound to get you moving, fast.


----------



## Mindi B

Absolutely.  But not DH.  He is a mystery to me.  I think his senses are fundamentally different than mine.  Doesn't hear imminent barfing, doesn't see dirt. . . huh.


----------



## lulilu

I must admit to playing that role on occasion, Mindi.  DH always got up in the night to tend to the kids as he was able to get back to sleep easier, and had a more flexible work schedule.  On those few occasions when I heard a kid complaining before he did, I would tap him on the shoulder until he heard the kid and quickly go back to sleep.  He never caught on.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Wow, you wish I knew THAT way back when!

Also you guys, I got a call from my H SA. My SO arrived.


----------



## luvprada

pursecrzy said:


> Small dog available. Excels at killing bunnies and mice.



I have a bunny killer as well. He’s a 12lb cocker mix sigh....


----------



## etoupebirkin

She’s here. Now I just need to name her.


----------



## Mindi B

Raisin Chevre with. . . what color interior and stitching?  One of the Rose shades? Hard to tell on my screen. 
Such a luscious bag, EB.  Amazin' Raisin.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Rose Jaipur interior and Rose Azalee stitching. The stitching was the closest I could get to Rose Jaipur. It’s really pretty and wearable.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Gorgeous, EB!  Maybe mine won't be far behind.


----------



## pursecrzy

luvprada said:


> I have a bunny killer as well. He’s a 12lb cocker mix sigh....



Mine’s around that size. The last one she got was almost as big as her!


----------



## pursecrzy

etoupebirkin said:


> Rose Jaipur interior and Rose Azalee stitching. The stitching was the closest I could get to Rose Jaipur. It’s really pretty and wearable.



Beautiful EB


----------



## Madam Bijoux

etoupebirkin said:


> She’s here. Now I just need to name her.
> View attachment 4167485
> View attachment 4167486
> View attachment 4167487


Fantastic color combination!  Congratulations


----------



## ck21

She’s a beauty, EB!


----------



## Rouge H

Gorgeous EB❤️


----------



## Notorious Pink

Absolutely stunning, eb!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Cavalier Girl said:


> I rarely eat fast food, but when the craving is just too much, my go to is a Big Mac.  It's like taking at least 5 months off your life, but oh the joy of the first few bites.  Earlier this year, for a limited run, Mickey D offered a small version which made it a slightly less guilty pleasure.
> 
> Yesterday, I tried ordering my own version of a Big Mac.......regular cheeseburger with shredded lettuce and Big Mac sauce.  Perfect, and all for $1!
> 
> Yes, it's an exciting life I lead.


I think that is an excellent idea for juicing up a burger.   I've actually been thinking about this post of yours for several days.   I haven't had a Big Mac for years.  Seriously.   And your suggestion sounds like it's a good way to dip my toe into the secret sauce (or was secret sauce a Jack IN the Box phenom?).   I do eat McD's hamburgers b/c I like the pickles with them and they're fairly satisfying and a hot meal on the run.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Eagle, I've always loved a Big Mac, but always made it a very rare event.  Plus, there's no way I could ever eat the whole thing.  These days, an occasional run through for a modified regular burger is about all the red meat I eat.  The Big Mac sauce makes it feel like a treat, and it's only $1!!!!  Saving the money helps me justify splurges on sparkly things.    Somewhere in the universe, DH is laughing his a** off!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I spent yesterday exploring townhouses with garages and fenced yards.  It was exhausting.  Maybe I'll stay put and decay in place along with my crumbling house.


----------



## lulilu

CG, one thing that keeps me in this big house, that always seems to need some update or repair, is the dogs.  I don't think they'd make very good neighbors in a townhouse/apartment/condo.  They bark too much.  I can't believe how much work I've had done in the past 6 months.  It's always something (plus I have a list of to-dos).  But I love my house, would miss the space, yard, etc. 
Do you think your guys would adapt easily to the various neighboring noises?


----------



## pursecrzy

Costco has Hallowe’en stuff for sale already.


----------



## lulilu

^^^ My grocery store has some Halloween candy on the shelves too.


----------



## Rouge H

Maybe they should display Easter candy, Halloween and Christmas stuff all year long- this way we can decide which holiday to celebrate and when. These days the stores seem to want to start way to early. Give it a rest retail


----------



## etoupebirkin

I’m not sure how to phrase this, but do any of you ever feel uncomfortable with neighbors/friends selling you stuff, the kind of thing where you go to parties and have women over to buy stuff, whether it’s Pampered Chef, jewelry,etc. 

I bought some stuff recently and the person above my friend in the food chain of the business started texting me 3x per day about more stuff or how to use the stuff I had. I finally had to tell the woman to take me off her text list because I found the texts intrusive. Also, the woman posted at least 10x per day in a related Facebook group. 

I wasn’t rude, but I told her her texts were intrusive and to please take me off the list. As a person who is in marketing for a living, I know you cannot keep pestering people every day. There’s a saturation point.


----------



## pursecrzy

lulilu said:


> ^^^ My grocery store has some Halloween candy on the shelves too.



That’s so you buy, eat and repeat


----------



## pursecrzy

etoupebirkin said:


> I’m not sure how to phrase this, but do any of you ever feel uncomfortable with neighbors/friends selling you stuff, the kind of thing where you go to parties and have women over to buy stuff, whether it’s Pampered Chef, jewelry,etc.
> 
> I bought some stuff recently and the person above my friend in the food chain of the business started texting me 3x per day about more stuff or how to use the stuff I had. I finally had to tell the woman to take me off her text list because I found the texts intrusive. Also, the woman posted at least 10x per day in a related Facebook group.
> 
> I wasn’t rude, but I told her her texts were intrusive and to please take me off the list. As a person who is in marketing for a living, I know you cannot keep pestering people every day. There’s a saturation point.



Yeah, I always feel pressure to buy.

The texting would drive me insane.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, I've only been to 2 such events and that was more than enough for me.  Don't you dare feel the least bit guilty!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thanks CG and Pursey. I like to support my friends, but sometimes I feel put upon. I don't ask them to use my employer if they have marketing/ PR needs. They know where I work. If they want to ask, I'm there. But I don't send out invitations and have expectations.

Rhetorical question. Why is it whenever I lay out fresh clothes, Rocket has got to lay down on them. I have an early workout tomorrow, so I lay out my workout wear so I don't have to think about it at 5:30 - 6:00 am. The beast is happily lying down and shedding on them.

Do dogs do this?


----------



## pursecrzy

EB, MissP can’t get up on the bed by herself. But can we talk about my freshly mopped floor???


----------



## Notorious Pink

Eb I totally agree with you. I’ve been to two or three events and always felt like I should buy something - at least with Pampered Chef it was stuff I could use (like measuring spoons). But the texts, that’s way too much!!!

Halloween candy??? My boys aren’t even back from camp yet! 

I know they’re enjoying this session better because Ive hardly heard from them. All I know is that DS2 (12) is prepping a “low fidelity” rock set with his buddies and volunteering as a CIT at adventure (ropes course, zip line) and DS1 has a lead in The Heidi Chronicles even though he wasn’t prepared to audition for anything because of the callback. He had to move his bunk last session (long story) and he’s with older boys and thrilled. We head up on Thursday, two-day performance festival Friday and Saturday. 

We got a lot of stuff done while they were gone....some renovations, some painting, complete reorganization of the rooms, closets cleaned, scarf displays mounted…[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Mindi B

(1) I would rather have root canal than attend a Tupperware-party-type event.  I mean this literally.  So, I'm with CG--no guilt at all, EB.  You get to set boundaries!
(2) If Cadbury Mini-Eggs were available year-round, I would weigh 400 pounds.  I also mean this literally.
(3) Mabel likes to abduct clothes and chew on them.  Henry likes to poach clean laundry and gloat over it.  Slightly different forms of interference than the feline version, but yes, dogs do this too, EB, in their own way.  Miss Olive used to target my, er, unmentionables.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi--
+1  (although I usually say I'd rather chew glass)
+1
+1  (and they always go for the expensive ones too)


----------



## pursecrzy

We used to dogsit a dog who loved socks. He’d carry them around the house. Didn’t chew them, just carried.


----------



## Mindi B

That sounds like Henry, pursey.  He loves to be given (or to steal) a sock.  Or two.  Or however many he can get away with.  And then I'll find him lying with his chin on one of them.  Just resting his head on it.  Silly boy.


----------



## lulilu

My friend's golden retriever ate socks regularly.  It often involved an expensive trip to the vet.  Her children were on strict orders to keep their bedroom doors shut at all times.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Any idea why a dog would have low blood sugar? Took Charlie in for a check up last week, had to bring him back Saturday for additional testing. Thank goodness the liver bile test came back fine but now twice his blood sugar tested low. He’s such a sweetie, he even likes going to the vet, but this time they’re going to pay a house call to see how he tests in his home environment.


----------



## etoile de mer

BBC said:


> Any idea why a dog would have low blood sugar? Took Charlie in for a check up last week, had to bring him back Saturday for additional testing. Thank goodness the liver bile test came back fine but now twice his blood sugar tested low. He’s such a sweetie, he even likes going to the vet, but this time they’re going to pay a house call to see how he tests in his home environment.



Hi *BBC*, gosh, here's a guess just thinking about how people react to food...wondering, does he get enough protein in his diet? If he’s eating grain based kibble maybe his blood sugar spikes after eating, but then drops later. Would be described as hypoglycemia in people, and suggestion would be for balanced meals with some protein, fat, and complex carbohydrate at each to keep blood sugar steady. Sending best wishes!


----------



## Mindi B

I think the first thing your vet thought of was Addison's, but the normal liver test should rule that out.  There are other organ systems (kidneys, pancreas) that also affect blood sugar levels, so I'm sure the vet will do or has done a complete blood panel to see how all those bits are funtioning.  That's the extent of my questionable knowledge.  We need Chat Vet OB!
I hope the hypoglycemia is mild and Charlie feeling better soon!


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *BBC*, gosh, here's a guess just thinking about how people react to food...wondering, does he get enough protein in his diet? If he’s eating grain based kibble maybe his blood sugar spikes after eating, but then drops later. Would be described as hypoglycemia in people, and suggestion would be for balanced meals with some protein, fat, and complex carbohydrate at each to keep blood sugar steady. Sending best wishes!



EdM that’s a good point. DH sticks with Origen kibble. The test they did on Saturday involved no food or water from the evening before (we were not even allowed to cook or make coffee in the morning), then they fed him and waited two hours. Beyond the daily treat my mom gives him (a little egg or cheese or a few rice crackers) we don’t feed him anything else - however, we have the electric fence and he is outside often (he gives me “the look” when he wants to go out, and gives one bark when he wants to come in). 

Thank you!



Mindi B said:


> I think the first thing your vet thought of was Addison's, but the normal liver test should rule that out.  There are other organ systems (kidneys, pancreas) that also affect blood sugar levels, so I'm sure the vet will do or has done a complete blood panel to see how all those bits are funtioning.  That's the extent of my questionable knowledge.  We need Chat Vet OB!
> I hope the hypoglycemia is mild and Charlie feeling better soon!



Thank you! I was asked if he was acting normally and he is. He will only be 8 next month and is such a sweetie. He absolutely understands everything and has always been such a good boy. So I hope it’s nothing serious. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hope Charlie is OK. He's such a sweetie!!!


----------



## etoile de mer

BBC said:


> EdM that’s a good point. DH sticks with Origen kibble. The test they did on Saturday involved no food or water from the evening before (we were not even allowed to cook or make coffee in the morning), then they fed him and waited two hours. Beyond the daily treat my mom gives him (a little egg or cheese or a few rice crackers) we don’t feed him anything else - however, we have the electric fence and he is outside often (he gives me “the look” when he wants to go out, and gives one bark when he wants to come in).
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I was asked if he was acting normally and he is. He will only be 8 next month and is such a sweetie. He absolutely understands everything and has always been such a good boy. So I hope it’s nothing serious. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



He's so adorable, have loved the pics you've posted! Hoping it's an easy fix! Keep us posted, and sending him a snuggle.


----------



## ouija board

BBC said:


> Any idea why a dog would have low blood sugar? Took Charlie in for a check up last week, had to bring him back Saturday for additional testing. Thank goodness the liver bile test came back fine but now twice his blood sugar tested low. He’s such a sweetie, he even likes going to the vet, but this time they’re going to pay a house call to see how he tests in his home environment.



Has he had blood work done in the past? I only ask because a lot of vets start geriatric screening at 8 yrs old, and without prior lab results, it’s hard to say if this is just a normal range for him (assuming it’s just borderline low). And I’m assuming the rest of his blood work was normal? It’s pretty uncommon to see hypoglycemia in dogs that are otherwise healthy and aren’t on insulin. You can get artificially low glucose levels depending on how the sample was collected or stored, but usually it doesn’t happen on two different samples. It’s unlikely to be caused by diet alone, especially in a healthy adult. Seizures, infections, liver disease, cancer (usually pancreatic), and Addison’s can all cause low blood sugar, but usually there are symptoms and other lab abnormalities to go along with low blood sugar. 

If the third test is also low, I’d suggest testing for Addison’s and also doing an abdominal ultrasound. Urinalysis, too, if they didn’t already do it with his routine check up. If those come back normal, you’ve ruled out most of the top diseases on the list that might be lurking. You won’t rule out everything, but it’s a good start. 

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

OB, I was thinking the same thing.  I think I'd have the urinalysis and ultrasound done regardless of the results of the 3rd draw.

BBC, has third draw been done, yet?  Keeping my fingers crossed for little sweetie!


----------



## Mindi B

HenHen turned eight this year.  He is a geriatric dog!  DH gets tearful just talking about that. . . .
We do love our doggos and kittehs here in Chat.
Vibes for Charlie.


----------



## etoupebirkin

HenHen, 8?!!!!!!!!!!
How on earth did that happen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> Hope Charlie is OK. He's such a sweetie!!!





etoile de mer said:


> He's so adorable, have loved the pics you've posted! Hoping it's an easy fix! Keep us posted, and sending him a snuggle.





ouija board said:


> Has he had blood work done in the past? I only ask because a lot of vets start geriatric screening at 8 yrs old, and without prior lab results, it’s hard to say if this is just a normal range for him (assuming it’s just borderline low). And I’m assuming the rest of his blood work was normal? It’s pretty uncommon to see hypoglycemia in dogs that are otherwise healthy and aren’t on insulin. You can get artificially low glucose levels depending on how the sample was collected or stored, but usually it doesn’t happen on two different samples. It’s unlikely to be caused by diet alone, especially in a healthy adult. Seizures, infections, liver disease, cancer (usually pancreatic), and Addison’s can all cause low blood sugar, but usually there are symptoms and other lab abnormalities to go along with low blood sugar.
> 
> If the third test is also low, I’d suggest testing for Addison’s and also doing an abdominal ultrasound. Urinalysis, too, if they didn’t already do it with his routine check up. If those come back normal, you’ve ruled out most of the top diseases on the list that might be lurking. You won’t rule out everything, but it’s a good start.
> 
> Let us know how it goes!





Cavalier Girl said:


> OB, I was thinking the same thing.  I think I'd have the urinalysis and ultrasound done regardless of the results of the 3rd draw.
> 
> BBC, has third draw been done, yet?  Keeping my fingers crossed for little sweetie!





Mindi B said:


> HenHen turned eight this year.  He is a geriatric dog!  DH gets tearful just talking about that. . . .
> We do love our doggos and kittehs here in Chat.
> Vibes for Charlie.



Thanks so much, everyone! 

Yes, they're just started geriatric screening. The third test will be done at our home - the vet is a neighbor - probably next week. Everything else is normal, and the only health issue he's ever had was Lyme, and that was cured and he's been vaccinated since. Because he's a mixed breed, some things are a bit unusual - like his weight is always just a bit higher than expected, no matter what we feed him. Once the vet realized that he's a 1/2 and 1/2 mix of a 10 lb breed and a 70 lb breed, they gave him a pass on that (can I get one, too?) I wonder if either breed has a genetic predisposition for blood sugar issues. 

Of course, as a rescue, who knows if he's even really almost 8? I mean, they also told us he was a terrier mix (nope!). Unfortunately he can't tell us too much. But he's always up for extra snuggles. 

Thanks so much. Will keep you posted.


----------



## pursecrzy

etoupebirkin said:


> HenHen, 8?!!!!!!!!!!
> How on earth did that happen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I know!


----------



## ouija board

Noooo, HenHen can’t be geriatric! He’s still a puppy, darnit!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Please say a prayer for me this evening. My 95-year-old Father passed tonight.


----------



## etoile de mer

etoupebirkin said:


> Please say a prayer for me this evening. My 95-year-old Father passed tonight.



So very sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## smallfry

etoupebirkin said:


> Please say a prayer for me this evening. My 95-year-old Father passed tonight.



I’m so sorry, C.  Sending my best wishes for peace and comfort to you and your family.


----------



## lulilu

Prayers for you and your family, EB.  I am so sorry.


----------



## etoupebirkin

He had a bad fall in early July, but never really recovered.

My brothers and I had planned to visit him next week and deal with emptying his apartment. I wish he held on, but that was not meant to be.

Sitting with a big glass of single malt scotch. Skoal!


----------



## leechiyong

My condolences to you and your family, EB.


----------



## pursecrzy

EB, I’m so sorry.


----------



## Rouge H

EB 
So very sorry for your loss❤️


----------



## Mindi B

EB, I am so very sorry.  Sending love to you and your family.


----------



## Passau

EB, I am so sorry for your loss. Losing a parent is really tough. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thanks everyone. I appreciate the kind thoughts.


----------



## ouija board

EB, so sorry to hear about your father’s passing. Sending you prayers and much love to you and your family.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

etoupebirkin said:


> Please say a prayer for me this evening. My 95-year-old Father passed tonight.


My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> Please say a prayer for me this evening. My 95-year-old Father passed tonight.



Oh EB, I'm so sorry.  My thoughts and love are with you.


----------



## MsAli

etoupebirkin said:


> She’s here. Now I just need to name her.
> View attachment 4167485
> View attachment 4167486
> View attachment 4167487


GOR-GEOUS!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Thoughts and prayers, EB.   It’s never easy to lose a parent.  Take care.


----------



## chaneljewel

How’s Charlie!


----------



## Mindi B

A great question, chanel; I second it!  BBC, how's Charlie?


----------



## hellosunshine

Hi Ladies,

Hoping that someone can help me here but I've recently become interested in purchasing some Hermes accessories (i.e the calvi card holder, bastia coin purse, and a compact wallet) but I'm dismayed to find out that there's so little color selection online. I've been doing some research and noticed that these items used to come in more variety of colors? What happened here? Were a large portion of colors discontinued? TIA!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

BBC, any new test results on Charlie?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

May I just say this has been one crappy summer.


----------



## pursecrzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> May I just say this has been one crappy summer.



Weather wise? Personally?


----------



## Notorious Pink

chaneljewel said:


> How’s Charlie!





Mindi B said:


> A great question, chanel; I second it!  BBC, how's Charlie?





Cavalier Girl said:


> BBC, any new test results on Charlie?



Thanks so much, guys! No news yet; the vet makes house calls on Thursdays. We spent last weekend with the boys up at camp (each session ends with a performance festival). Since then it’s been unpacking and washing and getting ready for school (Jack started today, Luke starts next week). I will keep you all posted!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Mindi B

CG, I must sadly agree with you.  And at the moment, chez Mindi, the autumn season is looking like it will have a taste for scissors. . .


----------



## Cavalier Girl

pursecrzy said:


> Weather wise? Personally?



Mostly just in general, Pursey.  The world feels like it's upside down.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi B said:


> CG, I must sadly agree with you.  And at the moment, chez Mindi, the autumn season is looking like it will have a taste for scissors. . .



I'm right there with you, Mindi.  Fall isn't likely to be much better.  At least we have our pups.


----------



## pursecrzy

I got to visit a litter of puppies on the weekend. So adorable!

My summer has had it's ups and downs. Currently it's on an up. This stinking hot and humid weather is bringing me down though


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Puppies!!!!


----------



## pursecrzy

Exactly!


----------



## Mindi B

Puppies make everything better.
The other day I was having a little trouble getting myself out of bed.  As I sat there seeking motivation, Mabs, on my lap, rolled over on her back and looked all adorable.  "That does help," I told her.
It does.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, you are so right re the puppies.  When I first wake up, I try to pretend I am still sleeping.  Any movement at all brings Phil and Lil pawing at the covers, trying to get to my face to kiss me.  I just laugh and give up.  Nice to wake up with smiles.


----------



## leechiyong

Totally agree with you @Mindi B.  One of mine will come up and give me those amazing puppy snuggles whenever I'm stressed or upset.  She has the most calming effect on me.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I've discovered my miracle cure.  Take a mid-afternoon Xanax with a Bloody Mary.  I feel better already.


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## pursecrzy




----------



## mara375

Does anyone have any thoughts on the Glycine color? I couldn't find a lot of information on it. Would this be considered a neutral color or is it more of a pink? Sometimes in pictures it looks neutral in certain lighting but in others I just see light pink. I wear a lot of black and gray so I am trying to decide if it will go with my wardrobe or if it's not neutral enough. 
If anyone has any thoughts I'd love to hear them!
Thanks!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I like Glycine very much and think it would be a nice compliment to your wardrobe.


----------



## ck21

Cavalier Girl said:


> I've discovered my miracle cure.  Take a mid-afternoon Xanax with a Bloody Mary.  I feel better already.



I feel better just reading this!  Most afternoons coffee is my cure.

Is it the weekend yet?


----------



## Mindi B

Hi, ck!  School starts pretty soon in your neck 'o' the woods, doesn't it?  My DSIL says my nephew (a little older than Collin, I think) is driving her UP THE WALL!  This is the only period of the summer when he doesn't have SOMETHING--camp, sports, whatever--to shape his schedule and I think they are both ready for that school bell to ring.  
Oh, and ck, is the new(ish? Most recent?) job still making you happy?  I hope so!


----------



## Mindi B

Mara, I agree with CG.  Glycine is a very unusual color, sophisticated and, I think, seasonless.  If your wardrobe is largely neutrals I think Glycine would be a perfect and unexpected choice!  The best thing, or course, is to try to see the color in person if there is any way you can do so.


----------



## Rouge H

Ugh-have you ever woke up feeling there’s something better to life than being a housewife? As I do the laundry, I dream of sipping wine off the coast of France-only a gal can dream. Ok time to have a chat with DH-vacation time!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, HECK yes, Rouge H.  I keep trying to describe to DH the Sisyphean nature of housekeeping.  Even as you are doing whatever mind-numbing task the moment demands, you KNOW that it will need to be done AGAIN, and SOON.
When DH worked long hours away from home, I could at least bask for hours or even days in the cleanliness I had wrought.  Now that he's home AND we have two puppers, the whole hamster wheel nature of housewifery is painfully evident.


----------



## Rouge H

I know it seems like rinse wipe and repeat...as I ask myself was I put on this planet for this
In my previous life I must have been a world traveler I had to have been!


----------



## pursecrzy

My sister looked after MissP when I was away and couldn’t believe how much dirt she tracked in. 

I compare it to living with Pig Pen


----------



## lulilu

^^^ Phil and Lil bring in far less when they've just gotten haircuts.  Their hair grows so fast and they become dust mops.  Everything clings to it.


----------



## pursecrzy

I had the fence terrier proofed (wire mesh buried underground and connected to the fence). MissP likes to patrol the perimeter where it’s still dirt.


----------



## lulilu

^^^ I was going to do that Pursey.  I even bought these heavy duty stakes of some sort.  But Phil and Lil stopped escaping (this was when they first came).


----------



## pursecrzy

She was digging a hole and almost through to the neighbors yard. And freedom.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

pursecrzy said:


> I had the fence terrier proofed (wire mesh buried underground and connected to the fence). MissP likes to patrol the perimeter where it’s still dirt.



Pursey, we've done that with every house we've owned.  Emma still searches daily for an escape route.  Like Rouge H, she was born to travel!


----------



## pursecrzy

Yeah, her breeder laughed at me when I said we had a chain link fence. She recommended sinking wire mesh two feet below the fence.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

If Emma doesn't stop disappearing in the backyard woods, I think this might be her new outdoor apparel..............

https://shop.gopro.com/mounts/fetch/ADOGM-001.html


----------



## Mindi B

I want multiple Chat-dog Cams, live streaming!


----------



## pursecrzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> If Emma doesn't stop disappearing in the backyard woods, I think this might be her new outdoor apparel..............
> 
> https://shop.gopro.com/mounts/fetch/ADOGM-001.html



MissP has this!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

pursecrzy said:


> MissP has this!



Why am I not surprised???


----------



## pursecrzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> Why am I not surprised???



She's not thrilled when I put it on her and I've only tried it a few times. Mostly she just stands there.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I don't think Emma will care for it much, either.  But, I'd love to see what she finds so interesting.......I think!


----------



## Mindi B

LOL!  Be careful what you wish for, CG!  I am pretty darn sure ignorance is bliss when it comes to Mabel's, er, "interests."


----------



## lulilu

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  Be careful what you wish for, CG!  I am pretty darn sure ignorance is bliss when it comes to Mabel's, er, "interests."



  As I tell my GDs, dogs like disgusting things.


----------



## mara375

Cavalier Girl said:


> I like Glycine very much and think it would be a nice compliment to your wardrobe.





Mindi B said:


> Mara, I agree with CG.  Glycine is a very unusual color, sophisticated and, I think, seasonless.  If your wardrobe is largely neutrals I think Glycine would be a perfect and unexpected choice!  The best thing, or course, is to try to see the color in person if there is any way you can do so.


Thank you both so much for your replies! I appreciate your input and recommendations 
& I agree it truly is such a lovely color and very unique.


----------



## Mindi B

If you end up with the bag, share a picture, mara!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I managed to get through this past week. But it was so wrenching. As you know my Dad passed away 10 days ago. The next day DH and I traveled to NYC for a planned romantic getaway. We decided it was the best course, and it was. 
Monday, I went to work for six intense hours as it’s my busy season and a proposal was due on Friday. 

I then took a 7:30 flight to Boston that evening for the funeral. The flight was very stressful as my son was traveling from Kentucky and was supposed to join my husband and I on our flight. So DS’ flight was delayed and he sprinted to our gate and arrived 5 minutes before the plane was supposed to leave. And American Airlines would not allow him on the plane. No matter how hard DH and I pleaded. DS was texting DH throughout the whole ordeal. Since there were only three people missing the connection, they would not hold the flight. AA told us they would put him on the next flight at 8:30. Except there was no 8:30 flight. It was at 9:00. So I had tool cool my jets and temper at Logan Airport for an extra hour and a half. We finally made it to the hotel at 11:30 PM. Luckily, the hotel had a nice bar and bartender who gave me a big double shot of bourbon and only charged me for a single pour.

Tuesday was the funeral and it was beautiful. My brother wrote a really eloquent eulogy.  On the way to the interment, he had an unbelievable police escort of three squad cars and three motorcycles that blocked traffic where necessary. He was buried with military honors as he served in WW 2. We had a bite at my brother’s house and flew home.

Wednesday, I had a Shiva (Jewish Memorial Service) at my House. In the morning, I made a poster board with stories of my Dad’s life. I did it because I was unsure I would be able to write a eulogy and get through it. Finally at 3:00,  sat down and hand wrote my eulogy, taking some themes from my brother’s, but putting my own spin on it. Sitting down at writing it was actually quite cathartic. In the evening, I had 75 people at my house to honor my Dad. There was so much food, but I could barely eat. I made it through the eulogy and I’m happy with it. It honored my Dad and gave a insight into him.

Thursday, I flew to Florida along with my brothers to empty his apartment. It was an enormous and bittersweet task. My Dad never threw anything out. We found his birth certificate from 1923. We found an almost full bottle of McCallan single malt scotch which we managed to drain over the course of the next few days. We finished yesterday and I went to my hotel and took a long nap from exhaustion. 

I’m having brunch at my favorite place and will fly home today.

What was really wonderful was my brother’s and I really worked well together. Mom and Dad are smiling at us.


----------



## Mindi B

You must be psychologically as well as physically exhausted, EB.  What a whirlwind of activity and emotion.
But you can certainly look back on how you and your siblings handled everything with true satisfaction.  Indeed your parents would be proud of their kids.
Sending hugs and wishing you strength and space to regroup as autumn approaches.


----------



## ouija board

EB, what an exhausting and stressful week! I’m so glad that you and your brother worked well together while cleaning out the apartment. I’m sure it made the daunting task much easier. Safe travels back home!


----------



## lulilu

EB, you sound "good."  You sound as if you are on the road to healing.  Be well,


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thanks. I think (hope) so. My Dad’s death hit me harder than I anticipated. 
Though I was upset that I did not. Get to see him one more time, I think it was for the best. I’m sure his condition would have upset me. And my brothers and I would have had to have the discussion about moving him from independent living to 24/7 skilled nursing care,  and still gone back a second time after he passed. So I think it’s a blessing in disguise.
But sometimes the grief is breathtaking, but it passes.


----------



## leechiyong

Sending hugs your way, EB.  I hope you're able to take the time necessary to grieve your father.  Now matter how prepared one is, one will never be fully prepared.


----------



## pursecrzy

EB 

You've been through a lot. Take care and look after yourself.


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> Thanks. I think (hope) so. My Dad’s death hit me harder than I anticipated.
> Though I was upset that I did not. Get to see him one more time, I think it was for the best. I’m sure his condition would have upset me. And my brothers and I would have had to have the discussion about moving him from independent living to 24/7 skilled nursing care,  and still gone back a second time after he passed. So I think it’s a blessing in disguise.
> But sometimes the grief is breathtaking, but it passes.


eb- I think it does hit harder when the second parent dies, facing life without either of them. You were a loving, caring daughter, that came through many times in your posts, and, through that, a wonderful role model for your children. As others have said, nurture yourself, and keep pumping, generating those endorphins. Sending virtual hugs.


----------



## Mindi B

Well-said, css.


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Hi, ck!  School starts pretty soon in your neck 'o' the woods, doesn't it?  My DSIL says my nephew (a little older than Collin, I think) is driving her UP THE WALL!  This is the only period of the summer when he doesn't have SOMETHING--camp, sports, whatever--to shape his schedule and I think they are both ready for that school bell to ring.
> Oh, and ck, is the new(ish? Most recent?) job still making you happy?  I hope so!



Today was the start of 2nd grade!  Can you believe it?

Yes, love the new job.  So much better!


----------



## ck21

EB-sending you much love.  I’m so sorry.


----------



## Mindi B

CG, only JUST found your convo--didn't get a notification.
I responded.


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> Thanks. I think (hope) so. My Dad’s death hit me harder than I anticipated.
> Though I was upset that I did not. Get to see him one more time, I think it was for the best. I’m sure his condition would have upset me. And my brothers and I would have had to have the discussion about moving him from independent living to 24/7 skilled nursing care,  and still gone back a second time after he passed. So I think it’s a blessing in disguise.
> But sometimes the grief is breathtaking, but it passes.


Let yourself grieve.  It’s important for acceptance.  Missing your dad will last forever, but the memories will give you peace...and occasionally a smile when you remember a really funny one.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

To all our southern coastal and mid-Atlantic Chat friends, please be careful this week, and we'll be thinking about you.


----------



## coivcte

Wanting some help and hope someone has the answer. Wanted to purchase a pair of pop h earrings in pink with rosegold but colour discontinued. Found a pair from reseller but uncertain of authenticity. Im not asking for authentication, its general question to ladies who own this style of earrings. 

I found on the internet 2 types of backings. See photos attached. The earrings i wanted to purchase has the smaller style backings with no press lock. And the packaging includes a small pouch in the box and the velvet cardboard in the box has no divider in the middle. 

Can anyone advise if this is the way the backings of thr earrings should be and whether the packaging sound correct? And if so, why are there 2 styles of backings? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mindi B

colvcte, with all respect, what you are asking for is equivalent to a request for authentication. Which has to be handled on the appropriate authentication thread with the required information provided.
I'm sorry, I know it's frustrating, but there are good reasons for this rule and we have to abide by it.
I hope you're able to find the information you seek.  There are good paid authentication services out there!


----------



## etoile de mer

Anyone else missing mistikat?


----------



## Rouge H

Yes, indeed....


----------



## pursecrzy

So, so much


----------



## Cavalier Girl

All the time!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I have to say, the US health care system is so messed up. My father amassed close to $600K in medical bills from the time of his fall in late June till the time he passed. While we were going through his papers, we found a bill for $290K and change from June to August 1st. My brother just got another bill from the hospital for $299K. Said brother asked to have the bill itemized. The person on the other end said, "You have to be kidding me." Brother said, "Well actually, no. I want it itemized." 

The hospital billing department did not know my father had actually passed. We are providing them a death certificate. He died at that hospital. You would think these kinds of details would be shared.


----------



## lulilu

^^^ Those bills are astounding EB.  I assume his medicare and gap coverage will take care of them?  Whenever I get an insurance statement showing the price "charged" by the provider, it is always exponentially higher than the payment made to the provider.  IDK who actually pays the charged price -- I am hoping it is not people with no insurance.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Yes, his medicare should take care of it. We need to jump through some hoops and take care of paperwork. But Geez, how are people supposed to figure out/analyze these bills to be sure they're correct?

ETA, The math guru in me just calculated if his medical bills were ≈ $590K, and He fell June 28 and passed August 23 (56 days), his medical expenses averaged $10,535.71 per day. 

His fall resulted in him fracturing his spine and requiring 3 screws to be inserted to stabilize it. This was major surgery. We only had bad choices, either the surgery with which he would have a chance for some quality of life — or that my Dad would have been in terrible pain, bedridden with a neck brace for the rest of his life. So we decided the surgery was best. We did not want our Dad to suffer. I can understand the surgery being expensive, but close to $600K for that and his other associated costs?!!!


----------



## Mindi B

That is INSANE, EB, but so are all current healthcare costs.  If you're comfortable with sharing, I'd love to know if/that Medicare takes care of this, because I can, sadly, see my own parents taking a similar path, and those numbers paralyze me with terror.


----------



## ouija board

EB, ah yes, and now the real fun begins. Dealing with the financial aftermath of a loved one’s death. I’ve had horrible experiences with hospital and physician’s billing offices. They rarely wait to get correct information from the insurance company before sending out the bill or demanding payment. Honestly, for a bill that’s more than my deductible (especially from a hospital), I don’t even bother doing anything immediately because I want to hear from my insurance company first.  I rarely look at the itemized cost before insurance (other than for shock factor) because I assume the numbers are inflated knowing that the insured won’t be be paying any or most of it. But kudos to your brother for demanding an itemized bill from the hospital. I would do that just to be vindictive [emoji48]

My dad had excellent insurance because he worked for the state, plus he had Medicaid, so we really had no issues with medical bills during or after, thank goodness.  But his retirement and pension accounts were a nightmare for my mom to deal with. In short, his pension was dispersed to her in its entirety rather than being rolled over to an IRA account at a different financial institution as we’d requested (we’d been told it could be done that way).  So the following year, she had an insanely high tax bill due to her income level. Then her social security was cut because of the spike in income. It truly was the gift that kept on giving. Even the banker with whom my parents had used for years messed up the simple process of taking my dad off the joint accounts, which led to minor annoyances a year later when we realized he was still on the accounts. There’s shockingly little sympathy for surviving family members from people who’s job it is to interact with them immediately after a death. You’d think at the very least, they could make the extra effort to ensure the job was done correctly the first time. 

Good luck with the paperwork!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> That is INSANE, EB, but so are all current healthcare costs.  If you're comfortable with sharing, I'd love to know if/that Medicare takes care of this, because I can, sadly, see my own parents taking a similar path, and those numbers paralyze me with terror.



My brother is taking care of this. But I will keep you posted.
I look back at what happened, and the only thing I'd change was to get down to Florida earlier to see my Dad one more time.

We just ran out of good options. My brother saw my Dad the week before he fell and he said he could barely lift himself from the couch. In hindsight, he wishes he insisted that Dad be moved to a place where he could be supervised more closely. But the facility had no beds to move him into that would provide greater care.

The lesson to be learned is that though this is a good facility, had we known there was so few beds in the assisted living and skilled nursing care sections, we might have found another one. Mindi, if you are ever in the market, look at how many beds there are in the more advanced care sections. It's where the financial burden of caring for the elderly falls on the facility. While people are in independent living, they cost far less. While my Dad was in the independent living section, his "beyond scope costs" i.e., having someone come in 4 hours a day to dress him, feed him, meds, etc. ran about $100 day extra. It's why my siblings and I had to put in 10 to 15K per year extra each. And when there were crises, his extra care ran $500 day. We told the facility when those cost occurred that it was unsustainable. 

As it was, to get my Dad into this facility, one of my brothers ponied up an additional $35K, PLUS an *UNLIMITED FINANCIAL GUARANTEE* in order to get him into the place. And this was NOT a fancy place. We liken it to a Marriott, very nice, but not like the facility overlooking the Intercoastal Waterway with ocean views.

I just wonder what's going to happen to our and ensuing generations. I wonder how families will cope with aging relatives without significant financial resources. It's just daunting.


----------



## etoupebirkin

ouija board said:


> EB, ah yes, and now the real fun begins. Dealing with the financial aftermath of a loved one’s death. I’ve had horrible experiences with hospital and physician’s billing offices. They rarely wait to get correct information from the insurance company before sending out the bill or demanding payment. Honestly, for a bill that’s more than my deductible (especially from a hospital), I don’t even bother doing anything immediately because I want to hear from my insurance company first.  I rarely look at the itemized cost before insurance (other than for shock factor) because I assume the numbers are inflated knowing that the insured won’t be be paying any or most of it. But kudos to your brother for demanding an itemized bill from the hospital. I would do that just to be vindictive [emoji48]
> 
> My dad had excellent insurance because he worked for the state, plus he had Medicaid, so we really had no issues with medical bills during or after, thank goodness.  But his retirement and pension accounts were a nightmare for my mom to deal with. In short, his pension was dispersed to her in its entirety rather than being rolled over to an IRA account at a different financial institution as we’d requested (we’d been told it could be done that way).  So the following year, she had an insanely high tax bill due to her income level. Then her social security was cut because of the spike in income. It truly was the gift that kept on giving. Even the banker with whom my parents had used for years messed up the simple process of taking my dad off the joint accounts, which led to minor annoyances a year later when we realized he was still on the accounts. There’s shockingly little sympathy for surviving family members from people who’s job it is to interact with them immediately after a death. You’d think at the very least, they could make the extra effort to ensure the job was done correctly the first time.
> 
> Good luck with the paperwork!



OB, my Dad has NO assets left. None. Nada. Nothing. You can't squeeze blood from a stone. My brothers and I paid for the funeral. All he had was his pension and his Social Security. We notified his pension and Social Security that he passed.


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> All the time!



CG- Yes! And hope she reads this.  And that she is somewhere enjoying a well earned snark free quality of life!!

I think it is interesting that her name is still attached to a thread as Authenticator when it is actually sdsurfchick  (and this comment is no reflection on her) who is providing this service to tpf members.


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> OB, my Dad has NO assets left. None. Nada. Nothing. You can't squeeze blood from a stone. My brothers and I paid for the funeral. All he had was his pension and his Social Security. We notified his pension and Social Security that he passed.


EB, it amazes me how much the facilities and medical costs add up.   I just remember how much the bills were for my fil in the Alzheimer facility.   It was thousands per week which astonished me. I hope you get things straightened out soon.


----------



## sdsurfchick

So much!


etoile de mer said:


> Anyone else missing mistikat?


----------



## ck21

etoupebirkin said:


> I have to say, the US health care system is so messed up. My father amassed close to $600K in medical bills from the time of his fall in late June till the time he passed. While we were going through his papers, we found a bill for $290K and change from June to August 1st. My brother just got another bill from the hospital for $299K. Said brother asked to have the bill itemized. The person on the other end said, "You have to be kidding me." Brother said, "Well actually, no. I want it itemized."
> 
> The hospital billing department did not know my father had actually passed. We are providing them a death certificate. He died at that hospital. You would think these kinds of details would be shared.


Wow.  Terrible on many levels.


----------



## ck21

What might one use as guidelines for determining the line between supporting a parent and saving oneself from the madness.

Asking for a friend.  (Not really).


----------



## etoupebirkin

CK,
All I can say is buckle up. Use your great common sense and compassion as guides. Set up sanity checks; Chat is great for that. We are here for you if you want to vent. Take advantage of elder care professionals. They know your individual state’s Medicare, Medicaid rules. If your folks were in the military, the VA can help too. My Dad got his hearing aids from the VA and he saved thousands of dollars, especially because he kept losing them.

(((Hugs))) Hanging around Colin will help. Walks/hikes in Nature too.


----------



## ck21

etoupebirkin said:


> CK,
> All I can say is buckle up. Use your great common sense and compassion as guides. Set up sanity checks; Chat is great for that. We are here for you if you want to vent. Take advantage of elder care professionals. They know your individual state’s Medicare, Medicaid rules. If your folks were in the military, the VA can help too. My Dad got his hearing aids from the VA and he saved thousands of dollars, especially because he kept losing them.
> 
> (((Hugs))) Hanging around Colin will help. Walks/hikes in Nature too.



Thank you, EB.  Lately I’ve been working to be a “good” daughter while dealing with my mom being a bit irrational and anxious.  I didn’t realize how exhausting it could be to parent a parent.


----------



## Mindi B

ck, this is my life right now.  It is hard.  Don't know if you believe in psychotherapy, but it can be a place for you to vent and conduct reality-checks and as such, can be invaluable.  Individual therapy can also be a supportive resource for your mom, if she's amenable--and would take some of the burden off of you.  And sometimes, you just have to set boundaries about what you will and will not discuss (which is reeeeally hard).  Feel free to PM me any time if you'd like--obviously our familial situations are not identical, but I have been dealing with the parentified child scenario all of my life so have a certain amount of, er, experiential insight.
Also, just to add a PSA: if the changes in your mom's behavior are major or seem abrupt, it would be worth having her evaluated neurologically, just to rule out any physiological cause.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Sun!  I saw the sun.......for about 5 minutes.  I'll take it!


----------



## etoupebirkin

For all Chat peeps who are Jewish, wishing you an easy fast tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Mindi B

I need a little nonsensical conversation.  So, Chat Peeps' opinion survey:
There is a current resurgence of the 90s trend for logo-heavy merchandise.  Mostly in accessories--bags and boots with the Fendi Zucca logo, the Gucci GG canvas, Dior logo canvas (saddle bag), classic LV logo bags, etc.  
What are your thoughts?  Are logo products fun?  Chic? Obnoxious? Why is this stuff periodically popular--what determines its being "in" or "out"?  
I genuinely love considering what fashion trends say about human psychology and the cultural landscape, so I welcome any and all opinions!
Love to da Peeps.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Logo heavy products generally read on the obnoxious side for me.  I'm ok with an H, or GG belt buckle, but head to toe logo is a no-go for me.  Didn't like it way back when, don't like it now.  Psychologically, it smacks of trying way too hard, and lacking imagination, imho.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> For all Chat peeps who are Jewish, wishing you an easy fast tonight and tomorrow.



To you, as well, EB!


----------



## Mindi B

I once saw a lady (back in the 90s) in head-to-toe Dior logo-print denim.  Like, shirt, jeans (or maybe it was a jumpsuit), shoes, and bag, ALL in logo print.  It was. . .  not good (IMO).  My immediate reaction was, "I hope Christian is paying her to wear that."  But I am a little more okay with ONE logo piece, especially if worn with irony.  Now, HOW one conveys said ironic intent is a wee bit trickier. . .
Maybe a */s* button?
But there is no getting around it--a significant part of the logo trend is signaling not only fashion trend-awareness but also, potentially, "This item cost more than some people make in a month."  Which is obnoxious.
I have been watching Michele's Gucci renaissance with a combination of admiration and amazement.  His colorful, embellished, more-is-more aesthetic is exuberant (and I like critters, so his bunnies and wolves and tigers and snakes are appealing to me), but dang! much of it is also kind of ugly.  And mostly (again, IMO) only for the young and thin (which probably explains some of its appeal--if you're wearing Gucci, not only have you the money and access, but you probably have the youth and the figure, too).  But if that wild, loud, multi-colored tiger-embellished wool cardigan WASN'T imprinted with the GG logo, would anyone buy it?  For four figures?  
If a trend falls in the forest and no one wears it, will it make a sound?
I need more coffee.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

LOL!  Mindi, hopefully the fall will be a thunderous warning.


----------



## lulilu

Actually, I like some of the crazy Gucci stuff.  And Balenciaga is doing it do with emblazing its name on everything.  I admire the stuff but can't pull the trigger because they are too expensive for a fun, kind of throwaway fashion.

Even though it's not logo, some of the D&G patterns (many of which I love) are being used on so many products that it is sort of becoming a logo (if that makes any sense at all).

As far as regular logos, I will admire some of them, but not purchase.  Just can't bring myself to wear them.


----------



## loves

I like the crazy Gucci stuff, it assaults the senses. Imagine Liberace, the bohemians in Montmartre and 70s hippies all rolled into one. LOVE it!

I saw a lady a tad older than me (early 50s) in head to toe Gucci and sorry to say but I thought she looked utterly ridiculous. It would've been a lot better on a insta-blogger-influencer 20-something.

Sometimes I am conflicted, I am fully supportive that women of all ages should wear what they want but often it doesn't translate well in real life.


----------



## Mindi B

I feel the same way, loves.  I try to ask myself whether I genuinely think certain looks are only for the young, or whether I'm channeling societal biases.
The two are difficult to untangle.  So I guess I will decide that I am too old for head-to-toe Gucci or logo items, but if some other lady of a certain age enjoys the look, well, I support her!  We should all dress for ourselves, really (though that does require significant confidence).  I try to think: If my style offends somebody's aesthetic sense. . . they can look away.


----------



## loves

MindiB This is why I find fashion choices so interesting and entertaining; interpreting the messages given by the wearer. 
I try to think:  Don't like what's on me? Guess what, it gets worse with my clothes off


----------



## etoupebirkin

^^^OMG too funny!!! Thanks for starting my morning off with a chuckle!!!


----------



## ouija board

loves said:


> MindiB This is why I find fashion choices so interesting and entertaining; interpreting the messages given by the wearer.
> I try to think:  Don't like what's on me? Guess what, it gets worse with my clothes off



Lol!!! This seriously needs to be written on a T-shirt. I’d wear it proudly.


----------



## Mindi B

loves--


----------



## chaneljewel

Yea...too much logo is bothersome.  I saw a lady at Bath and Body works who was covered in LV.  Separately I thought the pieces would have been nice, but all together it was gaudy.


----------



## chaneljewel

Ok restaurants REALLY need to listen to those with food allergies.  My DH bought subs from Jimmy Johns yesterday clearly telling them that I’m allergic to onions so no onions on my sub.  Well, the onions were mixed in with the lettuce so I had no clue there were any on my sub.  I ate half of it then hours later started major cramping and bathroom runs every few minutes.  The vomiting started and took until around 4 A.M. to hold a sip of water down.  Been a miserable day recovering...still can’t eat or drink much.  I know it’s an unusual allergy, but when told about it the restaurant needs to pay attention.  Don’t know if I’ll ever be able to eat JJ again.


----------



## pursecrzy

chaneljewel said:


> Ok restaurants REALLY need to listen to those with food allergies.  My DH bought subs from Jimmy Johns yesterday clearly telling them that I’m allergic to onions so no onions on my sub.  Well, the onions were mixed in with the lettuce so I had no clue there were any on my sub.  I ate half of it then hours later started major cramping and bathroom runs every few minutes.  The vomiting started and took until around 4 A.M. to hold a sip of water down.  Been a miserable day recovering...still can’t eat or drink much.  I know it’s an unusual allergy, but when told about it the restaurant needs to pay attention.  Don’t know if I’ll ever be able to eat JJ again.



I’m so sorry to hear that CJ.

A friend has the same allergy and can’t eat anything in the allium family.  Garlic etc. Of course, almost everything has onions or garlic in it


----------



## chaneljewel

pursecrzy said:


> I’m so sorry to hear that CJ.
> 
> A friend has the same allergy and can’t eat anything in the allium family.  Garlic etc. Of course, almost everything has onions or garlic in it


Thanks pursecrzy.  You’re right about everything full of onions and garlic.  Even ketchup has onion powder!   I knew once I continued with the cramps that it had to be onions.  When I unwrapped the other half I saw the onions.  They were mixed in with the lettuce so not obvious at all. Not strong smelling or tasting either. There are so many life threatening allergies that it should be taken seriously when preparing food.  Just my crazy rant as ruined my plans for a few days.


----------



## pursecrzy

chaneljewel said:


> Thanks pursecrzy.  You’re right about everything full of onions and garlic.  Even ketchup has onion powder!   I knew once I continued with the cramps that it had to be onions.  When I unwrapped the other half I saw the onions.  They were mixed in with the lettuce so not obvious at all. Not strong smelling or tasting either. There are so many life threatening allergies that it should be taken seriously when preparing food.  Just my crazy rant as ruined my plans for a few days.



Did you contact the restaurant? I’d talk to the manager and let them know what happened.


----------



## Mindi B

There was recently a sad story about a 15-year-old girl who died after getting a sandwich at a Heathrow airport restaurant that apparently, inexplicably, had enough nut contamination from some other source to trigger a fatal reaction in her during her flight.  It's really only being noticed because her father is someone important (in sport, I think?)  What a hideous tragedy.
Restaurants ABSOLUTELY need to take this seriously.  At best it's miserable and at worst it's life and death.
chanel, I hope you are better and so sorry you went through that.  It might be worth a conversation with the manager to impress upon him and his staff how much this matters.

ETA:  pursey beat me to it!  Great minds, pursey!


----------



## pursecrzy




----------



## ouija board

Chanel, that’s very scary, and I’m so glad that you are okay. I have a friend who’s sensitive to onions as well as tomatoes and gluten. Needless to say, she doesn’t eat out much! I don’t think that many restaurant or food prep workers understand what it means to have a food allergy or comprehend how deadly the reactions can be. The managers understand because of liability, of course, but they’re not the ones packing food or using the same serving spoon to cross contaminate different pots. 

I have an allergy to pine nuts but never carried an Epipen because my reactions were mild and I could usually avoid pesto when eating out. Unfortunately, I had a reaction after eating something that was most likely cross contaminated with a pesto dish on the menu, so now I bite the bullet and pay the small fortune to buy an Epipen.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Chanel, I ‘m glad you are OK. I think you should write JJ corporate management and give them all the pertinent details, store location, date/time and order details. Make it clear you are not *looking for* anything other than for them to pay attention to customer food allergies. 

Personally, I’m not a JJ fan or any chain sub shops. I like to give my biz to Mom and Pop places.


----------



## lulilu

Wow, Chanel.  So sorry you suffered like that.  I never knew someone allergic to onions.  And I think OJB is right that people don't take allergies seriously enough, although nut allergy has gotten so much press that it seems that it is at least taken somewhat serious (enough that it seems as if there are warning signs around in bakeries and the like).

I know that there are some fellow Brunello Cucinelli fans here.  Architectural Digest just ran an interesting article on him.  https://www.architecturaldigest.com...pJobID=1482033220&spReportId=MTQ4MjAzMzIyMAS2


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thanks Lulilu. You know I love Cuchinelli. He does treat his staff well. The cashmere’s are TDF. Wish his clothes were more down to earth price wise.


----------



## lulilu

I guess with Cucinelli we see what it costs to give your employees a living wage and lifestyle, use only ethically sourced materials, and pour money into your town.  But I agree that his prices are breathtaking.


----------



## etoupebirkin

That’s why I troll eBay for Cuchinelli.


----------



## etoupebirkin

My MIL dropped a bomb on me tonight. I phoned her to thank her for her birthday card and present. 

Evidently, the chickens are coming home to roost for my SIL. In her 20-30s she made a series of decisions that were really bad for her personally as well as professionally. She's been pampered in the fact that her parents purchased her a condo and assisted her financially throughout her adult like to made it just comfortable enough for her to know she really did not have to strive to get ahead, but not enough for her to truly be an heiress. In essence my in-laws felt felt my SIL would never make it on her own. This attitude led to her having extremely poor self esteem. 

So now in her mid-50s, my SIL is stuck in a dead end job she loathes (and works 50-60 hours per week at) and her boss is actively trying to get her to quit. She is morbidly obese. Her weight and being in her 50s will make it extremely difficult to find another job. 

My MIL feels that after she passed, SIL will have no one. And likely, she's right. She lives in another city from DH and me as well as her other brother and his family. She has not cultivated new friends since college. Those friends have their own families and lives. Again, my SIL has done nothing to make her life better. She's been seeing a therapist for years to no real avail.

I'm terrified that she will take her own life after my MIL passes. How much responsibility does DH and  I have for my SIL? My MIL has always felt that I have so much and SIL has so little. My frustration is that my SIL expects someone else to save her and refuses to takes steps herself -- make changes that will change the course of her life. She has always waited for the perfect opportunity and not jumped on the good opportunity. Because it's not perfect, she doesn't have to take responsibility for her actions for better or worse.

I see a train wreck coming and I'm powerless to do anything about it. For years, my SIL went to my in-laws to help care for them every weekend -- maybe not necessarily to actually help them (though she did provide significant assistance), but to hide from trying to find answers to her own life. If she were my daughter, I would challenge her to find new friends and other passions on the weekends -- perhaps come once per month rather than every weekend. Because I want her to have a life separate from my own.

DH is a guy and has never been close to his sister. He has no patience for people who won't help themselves. I see this awful situation coming into fruition, but I do not think I can help her in any meaningful way.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> My MIL dropped a bomb on me tonight. I phoned her to thank her for her birthday card and present.
> 
> Evidently, the chickens are coming home to roost for my SIL. In her 20-30s she made a series of decisions that were really bad for her personally as well as professionally. She's been pampered in the fact that her parents purchased her a condo and assisted her financially throughout her adult like to made it just comfortable enough for her to know she really did not have to strive to get ahead, but not enough for her to truly be an heiress. In essence my in-laws felt felt my SIL would never make it on her own. This attitude led to her having extremely poor self esteem.
> 
> So now in her mid-50s, my SIL is stuck in a dead end job she loathes (and works 50-60 hours per week at) and her boss is actively trying to get her to quit. She is morbidly obese. Her weight and being in her 50s will make it extremely difficult to find another job.
> 
> My MIL feels that after she passed, SIL will have no one. And likely, she's right. She lives in another city from DH and me as well as her other brother and his family. She has not cultivated new friends since college. Those friends have their own families and lives. Again, my SIL has done nothing to make her life better. She's been seeing a therapist for years to no real avail.
> 
> I'm terrified that she will take her own life after my MIL passes. How much responsibility does DH and  I have for my SIL? My MIL has always felt that I have so much and SIL has so little. My frustration is that my SIL expects someone else to save her and refuses to takes steps herself -- make changes that will change the course of her life. She has always waited for the perfect opportunity and not jumped on the good opportunity. Because it's not perfect, she doesn't have to take responsibility for her actions for better or worse.
> 
> I see a train wreck coming and I'm powerless to do anything about it. For years, my SIL went to my in-laws to help care for them every weekend -- maybe not necessarily to actually help them (though she did provide significant assistance), but to hide from trying to find answers to her own life. If she were my daughter, I would challenge her to find new friends and other passions on the weekends -- perhaps come once per month rather than every weekend. Because I want her to have a life separate from my own.
> 
> DH is a guy and has never been close to his sister. He has no patience for people who won't help themselves. I see this awful situation coming into fruition, but I do not think I can help her in any meaningful way.



Your interaction or involvement with your SIL may (or may not) be part of the solution to her getting more engaged with life.  I don't know.  (Remember Tolstoy:  every happy fam is alike; every unhappy fam is unhappy in its own way -- so how could I say what's right or not for you and SIL on a person-to-person basis?  

The important thing is that I do think there is some possibility MIL is -- here goes -- emotionally pressuring you to make it seem as if you don't get involved in making that woman happier you would somehow be responsible for her continuing to live or not.  That's a bit much.  

There was a key thing that seemed to be missing from your post:  an indication as to whether SIL ever had or would be helped by a workup by an excellent psychiatrist, and perhaps more than one, to get a med combo that works.  B/C prescribing psychiatric meds is (IMHO) more art than science simply b/c much science is still not known at this point).  Different docs each have (as I read one said once) a different "bag of tricks."    Because friends (or potential friend as your MIL hopes you will become) cannot accomplish what some med(s) jacking up serotonin can do.  You are a dynamite person, *@etoupebirkin*, but you cannot substitute your company for serotonin and your MIL is wrong to think you can.  There's a good tee shirt slogan embedded in this sentence .

Finding an antidepressant(s) that work is trial and error.  I guess there is now some genetic testing which might narrow down which ones would work and which not.  But I am not qualified to comment on that.


----------



## chaneljewel

THanks ladies.  I did contact the store yesterday and spoke to the manager.  He was very kind and worried about what happened.   Some of his new employees are college students so was going to make a point of the severity of allergies. I hadn’t had a sub from JJ in years.  I think it was just an impulse thing that DH did on Sunday. I don’t eat out much either as it’s a pain sometimes to figure out what I can eat.  Onions are in a lot of foods.   It’s even bad to go to parties where everyone brings a dish...always having to ask if onions are in each one.  Most of my close friends will make me a separate dish and my family has gotten used to doing that too if they want to put onions in something. I truly feel sorry for those who have many food allergies.  
I’m glad that you carry an Epipen, OB.  It’s just an added reassurance for your allergy.


----------



## chaneljewel

Enjoyed the article on Cucinelli.  His pieces are so nice...just so pricey...


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> Your interaction or involvement with your SIL may (or may not) be part of the solution to her getting more engaged with life.  I don't know.  (Remember Tolstoy:  every happy fam is alike; every unhappy fam is unhappy in its own way -- so how could I say what's right or not for you and SIL on a person-to-person basis?
> 
> The important thing is that I do think there is some possibility MIL is -- here goes -- emotionally pressuring you to make it seem as if you don't get involved in making that woman happier you would somehow be responsible for her continuing to live or not.  That's a bit much.
> 
> There was a key thing that seemed to be missing from your post:  an indication as to whether SIL ever had or would be helped by a workup by an excellent psychiatrist, and perhaps more than one, to get a med combo that works.  B/C prescribing psychiatric meds is (IMHO) more art than science simply b/c much science is still not known at this point).  Different docs each have (as I read one said once) a different "bag of tricks."    Because friends (or potential friend as your MIL hopes you will become) cannot accomplish what some med(s) jacking up serotonin can do.  You are a dynamite person, *@etoupebirkin*, but you cannot substitute your company for serotonin and your MIL is wrong to think you can.  There's a good tee shirt slogan embedded in this sentence .
> 
> Finding an antidepressant(s) that work is trial and error.  I guess there is now some genetic testing which might narrow down which ones would work and which not.  But I am not qualified to comment on that.


Thanks Eagle. My SIL has been seeing the same psychologist for years and is on antidepressants. I think it hasn’t really been effective. I have always wondered why my SIL had such poor self esteem. She’s a smart woman and went to an Ivy League college. She also has a beautiful singing voice and has been in semi-professional choruses that have traveled throughout the world.

I do believe my MIL is emotionally blackmailing me a bit. For a long time, my in-laws have treated me with some jealousy due to the fact that DH and I are happy and have built a life together. Whereas with my SIL has not. 

I’ve told DH about this and that he needs to discuss this with MIL and SIL.


----------



## csshopper

eb, you asked the question, "How much responsibility does DH and I have for my SIL?". This may sound harsh, but as an outsider reading that , along with the information you shared prior and post to it, the answer that immediately came to my mind was "none". I know family dynamics can be minefields, but as a 50 year old coddled child by your MIL, the die was cast a long time ago. Of course your MIL would like to pass this off, it would be a perfect "punishment" for your own success, which she apparently envies, to assume this burden forward. Reading your great posts on tpf through the years it has always been apparent that you and your DH have worked hard, justly enjoyed the fruits of those labors, raised responsible and successful children, and have years ahead to continue savoring what you have achieved. To expect, as your MIL seems to be,  for you to potentially cast that aside to babysit a 50 year old whiner, who is where she is in life by virtue of her own choices, is beyond the pale. If MIL is so concerned then she needs to be the one to establish a plan for your SIL's support, through a trust etc. to provide for her when she is no longer alive. And maybe seek  a "fresh" outlook with a new therapist for SIL? 

I do realize, this could be very difficult to do,  so just consider it one person's opinion................


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## etoupebirkin

I did my mock powerlifting meet today. My top sets totaled 500.8 lbs.

So I squatted 200.6 lbs, Deadlifted 205 lbs and bench pressed 95.2 lbs.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here's a pic of me and the 200.5 squat. It's a fierce picture.
My coach is behind me spotting. Not bad for a arthritic 59-year-old lady.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's a pic of me and the 200.5 squat. It's a fierce picture.
> My coach is behind me spotting. Not bad for a arthritic 59-year-old lady.
> 
> View attachment 4206144


I met you at least a decade ago.  Didn't you have longer hair then?  (I remember seeing you at the Verdura counter at NM and then again a little later at H.   You had a So-Black Kelly.  (Why I cannot remember how to spell but I can usually remember people's outfits is amazing to me).
And lifting this much weight doesn't not pain your knees?  You have not had a knee replacement?   Well, you're still young.  I mean it.  I haven't seen 59 in a while.


----------



## vinbenphon1

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's a pic of me and the 200.5 squat. It's a fierce picture.
> My coach is behind me spotting. Not bad for a arthritic 59-year-old lady.
> 
> View attachment 4206144


That's an awesome pic etoupebirkin.  So good for your bones too. I've been out of the gym for 9 months now and it's driving me crazy .


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's a pic of me and the 200.5 squat. It's a fierce picture.
> My coach is behind me spotting. Not bad for a arthritic 59-year-old lady.
> 
> View attachment 4206144


Wow, EB!   Great job!   I do yoga and gym stufff but not this kind of lifting.  You must be so strong!!


----------



## csshopper

Eb, noticed the two young men in the background watching, probably in awe!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Fabulous pic, eb. As always, I am incredibly impressed!!! [emoji1376][emoji1376][emoji1376][emoji8]


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> I met you at least a decade ago.  Didn't you have longer hair then?  (I remember seeing you at the Verdura counter at NM and then again a little later at H.   You had a So-Black Kelly.  (Why I cannot remember how to spell but I can usually remember people's outfits is amazing to me).
> And lifting this much weight doesn't not pain your knees?  You have not had a knee replacement?   Well, you're still young.  I mean it.  I haven't seen 59 in a while.



Yes, I used to have longer hair. I decided to go Pixie in my old age. It just fits. I used to have a 30cm SO Black Birkin.

Lifting weights does NOT hurt my knees because I started with light weights and work with a trainer that stresses proper form. We also do other stability exercises. I've learned how to move properly. I also take a load of anti-inflammatory supplements, Glucosamine, turmeric, fish oil, etc.

It's taken me close to two years of consistent, hard work to get this strong. I spend well more than a Birkin unit per year on training. And it's the best money I spend.

Lifting has improved my posture, bone density, lowered my blood pressure and I go through life with a confidence and bad ass attitude I did not have before.

My gym is NOT a vanity gym. People of all ages and body types are there in an encouraging environment.

ETA: No knee replacements or cortisone shots.


----------



## etoupebirkin

vinbenphon1 said:


> That's an awesome pic etoupebirkin.  So good for your bones too. I've been out of the gym for 9 months now and it's driving me crazy .


I hope you can get back to the Gym soon.


----------



## etoupebirkin

csshopper said:


> Eb, noticed the two young men in the background watching, probably in awe!


Those guys were cheering me on. The shorter guy is in the top 5 or 10 in his weight class and age group in the US. He is ridiculously talented and hard working.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Does anyone keep in touch with Luckydomom or Tesi?  I miss them!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I miss them too.


----------



## lulilu

Tesi is on IG, as Tesi I think.  She seems very well.

I do seem to remember someone posting that they were in touch with luckydogmom, but can't remember who it was.


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> Does anyone keep in touch with Luckydomom or Tesi?  I miss them!


CG, me too. And BaltoBagLady with her black poodles, Vintage Leather and the Knight, Millicat, India (wondered last spring if she was still going to Nantucket for what had been an annual stay). Prior to my starting to post I had voluminously read the Chat blogs so as people moved on or just dropped off it felt like a story without an ending.


----------



## alismarr

Luckdogmum’s posts were always so gracious.  I always wondered what happened to her.


----------



## tesi

I just happened to stumble in here, lo and behold I see my name mentioned.  Sometimes I swear that there is a little whispering angel telling me what to do! 
I’m so pleased that I have been missed.  

So much to update on.  My girls are well, neither is married, but both with long term boyfriends and living in their own homes.  My youngest completed a hike of the ENTIRE Appalachian trail.  All 2200 miles of it-and fell in love with a young man on the trek.  She has since moved to Indianapolis and is in research at a university.  She’s taking several classes and likely to be looking at a Doctorate in environmental sciences.  My little hippie girl!  My older girl works for 1stdibs.  My favorite website ever.  One can find any wonderful thing your heart desires.  And I do!     

My stepsons are well- we have 3 grandchildren now and the youngest got married this July. We had a wonderful wedding at a large bookstore in NYC.  Perfect venue for a writer!  He is working on some film projects for TV and Sundance.   

On the home front hubby and I are betwixt and between.  We have a single family home in Florida but are in the building stages of a high rise apartment in Florida.  Looks likely to be completed by March and we will need a couple months to paint and install wood floors.  I’ve been working on decorating and planning and am over the moon at the prospect of leaving single family home ownership behind!   We do have a rooftop terrace so I will have some space to plant and tend- my therapy.   

Oddly enough I’m completely certain I will love it.  We recently (just last month) moved into an apartment in downtown NYC and it truly is the best move we have ever made.  The ability to walk to the grocer, Target, CVS, Saks, a million other stores and even Hermes has changed my life.  Talking long walks along the river where my forebearers owned and ran tugboats at the turn of the century makes me feel at home.  I wish we would have done this sooner.  I’m just thankful we finally took the plunge.   

Hubby is trying to figure out a way to work less.  He turned 60 this year- had a big party with the whole clan at Disney World- and is looking toward some semblance of retirement.  Unfortunately it’s not so simple when it’s your own business.  No real exit strategy has emerged.  We are collectively trying to come up with a plan.  

I’ve missed everyone and truly I’m not really certain why I dropped off the map.  Having read the last few pages I feel the deep connection and support we provided one another during times both happy and sad.  Please know I intend to be more present and welcome any and all news from this lovely group.  
And yes I am on insta as tesi123 if anyone is so inclined to check in!  
My love to all.   Xo.


----------



## ck21

Tesi!!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## ck21

eagle1002us said:


> I met you at least a decade ago.  Didn't you have longer hair then?  (I remember seeing you at the Verdura counter at NM and then again a little later at H.   You had a So-Black Kelly.  (Why I cannot remember how to spell but I can usually remember people's outfits is amazing to me).
> And lifting this much weight doesn't not pain your knees?  You have not had a knee replacement?   Well, you're still young.  I mean it.  I haven't seen 59 in a while.



So fierce!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Tesi!!! *waves madly*
You and your family sound fabulous!!! (((Hugs)))


----------



## csshopper

tesi,
How wonderful to catch up with you and your family. Love finding you here again!
I have visions of glorious pots of tulips on your terrace, how invigorating to make such an exciting adjustment in lifestyle.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm so happy things are going well for you and your family, Tesi!  I remember tales of your "hippie girl" so fondly.  You are living my dream.......apartment in Manhattan, and a condo in warm weather.  I remember when you and DH were on the search for one.

Do you still have your beloved beach house?  If you don't, the memories can be treasured forever.

It's so good to hear from you!  Don't be a stranger!


----------



## tesi

I have missed the camaraderie and the Mindi-isms.    Wish I had a similar way with words!  Waving madly as well- and if anyone gets into NYC please let me know.  Would love a mini-meeting.  I’m not the best at finding my way around but I do know my way to the Wall Street Hermes!


----------



## chaneljewel

Glad to hear from you, tesi.  I’m always wondering about the regulars like you and miss the chats.  Sounds like you’re happy and living life.  That’s what’s important.  Be sure to check in!


----------



## Mindi B

I am in the weirdest place mentally (and as you all know, I have occupied some weird mental spaces in my time).  DH and I are hosting Christmas for his family this year.  This is actually not a huge deal, because fortunately my in-laws are all awesome and we enjoy each others' company, so they are fun to have around.  But I am an only child and an introvert and having our household go from two people/two (goofy) dogs to nine people (one of whom is our nine-year-old nephew) and two (goofy, stranger-sensitive) dogs is a little freaky-outy for me.  So the prospect involves rather a lot of actual and psychic work on my part, plus I have this odd, 50s-sitcom sort of feeling that the cleanliness and general nattiness of my house is actually a referendum on my worth as a woman.  As in, I want to do LOTS of cleaning and organizing and decorating before our guests arrive.
And I have no motivation whatsoever.  I am totally dispirited (and furious to the point of pain) about the current zeitgeist, and it is a dark, wet, clammy day in a dark, wet, clammy autumn, and I am sitting on the sofa trying to get myself to do. . . anything, really.
Eeeeeesh.
Anyone want to swing by and kick me in the keister?


----------



## Mindi B

On the happier side, I HAVE found the wherewithal to introduce Mabel to her late sister Olive's tradition of writing DOGgerel, and I think Mabel's first-ever poetic effort suggests that she may be a canine literary titan in the making.  
I give you. . . Mabel's first poem!

I'm Mabel Muffin.
I don't do nuffin'
That I don't want to do.

My ears are large,
And I'm in charge.
I eat my brother’s poo.

I stroll with swagger.
I swing my wagger.
Get what I want just ‘cus.

Do as I say
Or you will pay.
You must obey the fuzz.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi, all I can offer is to join you in your angst while sitting beside you on the couch.  (Mia, Emma and Dolly will join, as well.)

Mabel is absolutely a poet laureate in the making!  Love a good Dogeral!


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, glad to see you were able to post if not get off the sofa.

With regard to the house and company, I tend to get a little crazy too, but I have found that the Christmas decorations make every room beautiful.  Have you considered having a cleaning service?  I can't live without mine.  And they will do deep cleans too?  You shouldn't take all of that on yourself.


----------



## Mindi B

lulilu, DH has an issue with spending money to do stuff we (I) can do myself.  While eventually I will need to have some help, at the moment I can still do what is needed, if with a certain amount of sweating and swearing.  
I did actually end up getting off the couch and getting tucked in to a re-do of Guest Bedroom #2.  Just some much-needed cleaning and getting rid of years of "I'll just put this in here 'til I decide what to do with it" and liberating some side tables to be redeployed in Not Actually a Bedroom at All but Guests Will Be Sleeping in There Anyway #3.
Prepping for Christmas with the in-laws is like a military maneuver.  DH has nooooo idea.  
But they're worth it!
Thanks for your support, dear Peeps.  It helps to know I'm not alone!
And Mabel is gifted, isn't she?


----------



## Mindi B

I need to have a t-shirt made with a close-up of Mabs and the caption "Obey the Fuzz."


----------



## etoupebirkin

I can’t live without my cleaning service either. My goal this week is to get someone to haul out the junk in my garage...


----------



## lulilu

Mindi,
Expecting house guests is always a good incentive to toss stuff you've been meaning to donate etc.  Or clean/straighten closets.  You will feel great when you get each room done.


----------



## lulilu

etoupebirkin said:


> I can’t live without my cleaning service either. My goal this week is to get someone to haul out the junk in my garage...



I am on a garage/basement cleaning kick.  The problem is my kids all think I am their storage unit.  Their places are all small and they don't have room for everything.  I am slowly but surely going through and tossing stuff.  Even the closets in their bedrooms are full of clothes they can't fit in their homes, coats etc.  Last year I donated literally over a hundred pairs of dress pants and dress shirts to Dress for Success, which now takes men's dress clothing.  And there is still dozens and dozens of shirts, sweaters, you name it.  And you know what?  They don't miss the stuff and don't care if I donate it.  When I think of all the money I spent on that stuff.  But at least I have found a place that wants it.

I have read on more than one occasion that hiring a cleaning service is one of the best things a couple can do for their marriage.  Apparently, cleaning is the subject of discord between couples, especially when you both work and have kids things to do.  I wish that I could have afforded it when mine were really small.  Fewer weekends would have been spent cleaning and more time would have been available for more fun and relaxing stuff.  It takes a lot of pressure off knowing someone will be there to do it for you.


----------



## eagle1002us

Does anyone here have experience (or know someone with) macular degeneration?


----------



## etoile de mer

eagle1002us said:


> Does anyone here have experience (or know someone with) macular degeneration?



*eagle*, here's a link to a designated thread. It's from a few years ago, but perhaps still helpful. Sending best wishes!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/macular-degeneration.819852/


----------



## eagle1002us

etoile de mer said:


> *eagle*, here's a link to a designated thread. It's from a few years ago, but perhaps still helpful. Sending best wishes!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/macular-degeneration.819852/


Thank you much *etoile*, I will check it out!


----------



## eagle1002us

etoile de mer said:


> *eagle*, here's a link to a designated thread. It's from a few years ago, but perhaps still helpful. Sending best wishes!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/macular-degeneration.819852/


Thank you, *@etoile de mer*, it was informative.


----------



## pursecrzy

Happy Thanksgiving to all Canadian peeps!


----------



## etoile de mer

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you, *@etoile de mer*, it was informative.



Glad to hear.  I hope if the info is for you or a loved one, it can be successfully addressed. I know very little about it, but you've reminded me that both my husband and I are overdue for eye exams!


----------



## chaneljewel

My advice for cleaning, Mindi, is to do one room or space at a time.  I always think it feels good to get rid of stuff...I’m constantly sorting and depleting the items that I don’t use.  Some I donate and others I give away to DD or dil.  Recently I’ve given things to my dd’s friend who purchased a larger home.  Have never missed any of these giveaways.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> On the happier side, I HAVE found the wherewithal to introduce Mabel to her late sister Olive's tradition of writing DOGgerel, and I think Mabel's first-ever poetic effort suggests that she may be a canine literary titan in the making.
> I give you. . . Mabel's first poem!
> 
> I'm Mabel Muffin.
> I don't do nuffin'
> That I don't want to do.
> 
> My ears are large,
> And I'm in charge.
> I eat my brother’s poo.
> 
> I stroll with swagger.
> I swing my wagger.
> Get what I want just ‘cus.
> 
> Do as I say
> Or you will pay.
> You must obey the fuzz.


No need to carry a doggie bag while walking Mabel b/c she immediately recycles her poop.  A dog that cleans up after herself, imagine!


----------



## eagle1002us

chaneljewel said:


> My advice for cleaning, Mindi, is to do one room or space at a time.  I always think it feels good to get rid of stuff...I’m constantly sorting and depleting the items that I don’t use.  Some I donate and others I give away to DD or dil.  Recently I’ve given things to my dd’s friend who purchased a larger home.  Have never missed any of these giveaways.


I'm a constant sorter, too.  Only I forget where I put things.  Then I get nervous and somehow overlook the item I'm trying to find.  Eventually, I find it and it's usually in the place where I originally stored it.  If that makes sense.
Never take up sewing.  It leads to all sorts of clutter.  I have a huge plastic bin full of baggies of thread, notions, and fabric swatches.  (I never know when a color from the 70s or 80s is going to surface again and I'll need thread, zipper, or buttons for it).  Not to mention all the sewing patterns.  Which are going to be sorted . . . soon, I hope.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, eagle, Mabs cleans up after her BROTHER, but not herself.  She is discerning in her disgustingness!


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Well, eagle, Mabs cleans up after her BROTHER, but not herself.  She is discerning in her disgustingness!


Yes, I agree, she's obviously an exceeding well bred dog, courteous, great manners, you can always tell Good Breeding!


----------



## Mindi B

She's a little stinker, eagle, but we love her.


----------



## Notorious Pink

tesi said:


> I have missed the camaraderie and the Mindi-isms.    Wish I had a similar way with words!  Waving madly as well- and if anyone gets into NYC please let me know.  Would love a mini-meeting.  I’m not the best at finding my way around but I do know my way to the Wall Street Hermes!



@tesi I’m always up to hang out! Let me know if/when there’s a meetup. My favorite Wall Street SA moved to the temp Soho boutique in preparation for a management role when Meatpacking opens [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]

PS just requested you on IG, I am ChicMommy123 [emoji8]


----------



## vinbenphon1

Mindi B said:


> She's a little stinker, eagle, but we love her.


Then they look up at you feeling all proud as if to say, 'want some?'. Lol. My cat Vincent (who since passed away) loved what we called 'a hot breakfast' - (cat vomit). It was a freakin race with him to get there first when one of the other cats would start wretching.


----------



## Mindi B

and , vinbenphon!  Yet somehow we love the ghastly little beasties.


----------



## Skylover

Is Olga bag charm still avail in boutique?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Skylover said:


> Is Olga bag charm still avail in boutique?


The Olga charm was discontinued years ago. It’s only available in the resale market, generally for exorbitant amounts of money.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Anyone else have spreadsheets tracking wishlists or archiving colours/years/leathers/hardware, etc?


----------



## tesi

Mindi- having company motivates the hell out of me.   Moving does the same.  Believe I’m on that trajectory!   How did I get all this stuff?   And why?   If I live a thousand years I will not wear out all my clothes and shoes.   At times I feel guilty, at times grateful, and lately just overwhelmed.   I’m trying to muddle through and let go a bit at a time. 
Hope all are well and enjoying the fall weather that has arrived in the northern regions.  I both enjoy and fear the seasonal change.  Just means winter is coming!  And not in the game of thrones way.   Hugs to all.


----------



## vinbenphon1

OneMoreDay said:


> Anyone else have spreadsheets tracking wishlists or archiving colours/years/leathers/hardware, etc?


As a newbie to the H allure, I am compiling a photographic archive of colours, bags, shoes and leather types so I can narrow down a wishlist for my first purchases.


----------



## OneMoreDay

vinbenphon1 said:


> As a newbie to the H allure, I am compiling a photographic archive of colours, bags, shoes and leather types so I can narrow down a wishlist for my first purchases.


_*Cries in Excel* 



_


----------



## lulilu

^^^ Are these all of your bag collection?


----------



## OneMoreDay

lulilu said:


> ^^^ Are these all of your bag collection?


I wish. 
Just my way of keeping track of things I like (colours, combinations, etc) since it's not always easy to find stuff on the H sites if you want to go back and refer to things. I have my eye on a few things here and there.


----------



## lovely2008

Hi ladies, does anyone know if they ever had the kelly pochette available on the us site? (https://www.hermes.com/us/en) Or is it one of those bags, you have to purchase at the boutique?  Thanks.


----------



## etoupebirkin

lovely2008 said:


> Hi ladies, does anyone know if they ever had the kelly pochette available on the us site? (https://www.hermes.com/us/en) Or is it one of those bags, you have to purchase at the boutique?  Thanks.


I think it's one of those bags you need to get at the store. I do not think I've ever seen it online, ever. I also think it's a quota bag.


----------



## vinbenphon1

OneMoreDay said:


> _*Cries in Excel*
> View attachment 4222998
> View attachment 4223014
> View attachment 4223015
> _


I need to get me a spreadsheet lol. Love it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I don't hang out in this forum often but was curious about something. I saw a SO Birkin 30 for sale and it was listed with a reputable site - it was brand new and the receipt showed a purchase of just a few months ago. Since the Birkin is so hard to come by, why would someone do a SO of one and then sell it right off? And wouldn't the H company know who sold it off seeing as how a SO is probably for someone who is a highly valued customer? I sometimes see SO bags being sold and wonder why they are released after just a few months of ownership. I'm puzzled...


----------



## Passau

Sometimes your dream SO does not look the same in IRL.....and after waiting so long, the color combination is no longer something you need in your collection.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Or you found something similar you love more!


----------



## ck21

tesi said:


> Mindi- having company motivates the hell out of me.   Moving does the same.  Believe I’m on that trajectory!   How did I get all this stuff?   And why?   If I live a thousand years I will not wear out all my clothes and shoes.   At times I feel guilty, at times grateful, and lately just overwhelmed.   I’m trying to muddle through and let go a bit at a time.
> Hope all are well and enjoying the fall weather that has arrived in the northern regions.  I both enjoy and fear the seasonal change.  Just means winter is coming!  And not in the game of thrones way.   Hugs to all.



This is so me.  Too much h stuff.  Tried the joy sparking approach, but it all sparks joy.  Yet it can be overwhelming and that does not spark joy.

Getting LASIK this week.  Has anyone done it?


----------



## etoupebirkin

CK, I’ve never had Lasik. But I hope it goes well. I like having glasses. They protect me from myself.

But t over the weekend, I finally had junk haulers come to my house and clean the cr*p that had accumulated in my Garage. It was $399 well spent funds.

And under the heading of sparking joy, I am picking up a Chanel jacket tomorrow. It’s just perfect for me.  It’s my first real one from the store. My other ones were purchased on eBay or at Neiman Marcus Last Call. 

I bought it at a Saks. My jewelry SA from Neiman recently moved there and she’s working with her counterpart for clothes. Now Saks is a one-stop shop where I can spend a lot of $. BUT, the experience is light years better than Neimans or Nordstrom for that matter. It’s a private area that I never knew existed. I ended up getting DD an entire new wardrobe for her 25th birthday. Plus I bought some other clothes too. So I got a nice gift card that I used on the jacket.

I also won’t give Neimans any more of my business.


----------



## pursecrzy

ck21 said:


> This is so me.  Too much h stuff.  Tried the joy sparking approach, but it all sparks joy.  Yet it can be overwhelming and that does not spark joy.
> 
> Getting LASIK this week.  Has anyone done it?



I had it done a while ago. Best money I’ve ever spent. 

EB, I’m very unhappy with Saks online shopping experience. The wrong shoes were sent, I bought them during a promotion they don’t know if an exchange can be done under that promotion. Says on the packing slip I can return to a Saks store in Canada, told on the phone I can’t. Spent over half an hour on the phone. But I’m able to return them at no charge to me! Um, for your mistake, I’d better be able to return at no charge.


----------



## lulilu

ck, I didn't have lasik but had cataract surgery.  Similar, I think.  No problems.  So many people I know have had lasik successfully -- I didn't realize how many because they went from contacts to lasik.  Good luck.

Pursey, Saks is a mess when there is a sale on shoes.  I've gotten two right boots in different sizes, no one answers the phone, especially in the NYC store, etc.  And certainly no one cares to spend their valuable sales time to fix a problem.  They are one of the only stores that charges return shipping too.  (But it hasn't stopped me from shopping there lol and they do have a great chanel RTW department.)


----------



## etoupebirkin

Pursey,
My Saks experience is not online, so I can't speak to it directly. The place I go is called "The Club" and it is a whole area of the store dedicated to a personal shopper and her assistant. So there is definitely a personal touch. I feel if I have any issues, she or the store manager will take care of it.
Saks knows my shopping history. And it's a big deal that I have left Neimans for good. In fact, before I left Neimans, I returned well into the 5-figures in purchases because I was so angry how the store managed the situation with my jewelry SA.
I do like online shopping, but only in places that really specialize in it, e.g. Matches, Net A Porter, My Theresa, etc.


----------



## pursecrzy

Thanks lulilu and EB 

I won’t be buying from Saks online again once this has been sorted out. 

EB, I’m so happy you had a good experience after your issues with NM.

Lulilu, I’ve run into that before with shoe sales, one pair left in my size but left and right shoes are different sizes. I swear a SA was selling two different sized shoes to a customer.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Just talked to DD. She broke the curve on the infectious diseases test that’s 40% of the grade for the class. She got a 98. She can’t tell any of her friends. She’s really hitting her stride his year.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thanks Pursey. I hope you get your Saks issue sorted out. I’m going to Saks tomorrow to pick up the Chanel. I’ll ask my SA to see if she has any advice. I’ll PM you if I find out something useful.


----------



## pursecrzy

etoupebirkin said:


> Thanks Pursey. I hope you get your Saks issue sorted out. I’m going to Saks tomorrow to pick up the Chanel. I’ll ask my SA to see if she has any advice. I’ll PM you if I find out something useful.



Thanks EB! Part of the issue is I’m in Canada and Saks uses an intermediary, Borderfree, to ship to Canada. It complicates things.


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> CK, I’ve never had Lasik. But I hope it goes well. I like having glasses. They protect me from myself.
> 
> But t over the weekend, I finally had junk haulers come to my house and clean the cr*p that had accumulated in my Garage. It was $399 well spent funds.
> 
> And under the heading of sparking joy, I am picking up a Chanel jacket tomorrow. It’s just perfect for me.  It’s my first real one from the store. My other ones were purchased on eBay or at Neiman Marcus Last Call.
> 
> I bought it at a Saks. My jewelry SA from Neiman recently moved there and she’s working with her counterpart for clothes. Now Saks is a one-stop shop where I can spend a lot of $. BUT, the experience is light years better than Neimans or Nordstrom for that matter. It’s a private area that I never knew existed. I ended up getting DD an entire new wardrobe for her 25th birthday. Plus I bought some other clothes too. So I got a nice gift card that I used on the jacket.
> 
> I also won’t give Neimans any more of my business.
> 
> View attachment 4229589


EB, would you mind showing me the tag for this jacket?   I love it!!!  Thanks!


----------



## chaneljewel

Pursey, I find SAKS is really terrible with crediting returns.  I had the same issue with sent returns to Bloomingdales.  It was weeks before the returns were credited as they were just in the return section and no one delivered the boxes to the appropriate dept.  I’ve finally learned to put attention to the SA and correct dept.  It’s so annoying as some of the returns were pricey ones.  
I’m so so sorry about your issues with NM, EB.  I use two different stores and both SAs are wonderful.  I get different items from each one do it works out well.   Does your saks SA work with orders not in the store?


----------



## etoupebirkin

chaneljewel said:


> EB, would you mind showing me the tag for this jacket?   I love it!!!  Thanks!


Chanel,
Here you go!


----------



## MAGJES

ck21 said:


> This is so me.  Too much h stuff.  Tried the joy sparking approach, but it all sparks joy.  Yet it can be overwhelming and that does not spark joy.
> 
> Getting LASIK this week.  Has anyone done it?


I had PRK (similar to LASIK) about 13 years ago. Not a moment of regret. 
My doctor recommended PRK over lasik because my eyes are so dry. Recovery is longer and there is pain with this procedure but 13 years later there is still no vision change. LOVE not wearing my contacts/glasses.


----------



## ouija board

etoupebirkin said:


> Just talked to DD. She broke the curve on the infectious diseases test that’s 40% of the grade for the class. She got a 98. She can’t tell any of her friends. She’s really hitting her stride his year.



EB, that’s fantastic!! This is her second year in medical school, right?


----------



## etoupebirkin

ouija board said:


> EB, that’s fantastic!! This is her second year in medical school, right?


Yes


----------



## etoupebirkin

Shout out to Mindi. You have not posted in Chat for a while. I hope you, your folks and the pupz are OK. (((hugs)))


----------



## eagle1002us

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I don't hang out in this forum often but was curious about something. I saw a SO Birkin 30 for sale and it was listed with a reputable site - it was brand new and the receipt showed a purchase of just a few months ago. Since the Birkin is so hard to come by, why would someone do a SO of one and then sell it right off? And wouldn't the H company know who sold it off seeing as how a SO is probably for someone who is a highly valued customer? I sometimes see SO bags being sold and wonder why they are released after just a few months of ownership. I'm puzzled...


I have read other posters reasons for getting an SO Birkin then releasing it to the resale market.   These are all correct.  I might add that I bet there's sometimes a heckofa lot of pressure to buy something regularly of importance, e.g., a Birkin.  (This pressure may be all in their head -- or maybe not. In my experience the SA may not like being turned down for a brown birkin when the customer never ever wears brown!!!!).    Or, the customer may be on the fence but decide, oh, what the heck, and get it, only to realize later that the bag's not going to work out for them.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> CK, I’ve never had Lasik. But I hope it goes well. I like having glasses. They protect me from myself.
> 
> But t over the weekend, I finally had junk haulers come to my house and clean the cr*p that had accumulated in my Garage. It was $399 well spent funds.
> 
> And under the heading of sparking joy, I am picking up a Chanel jacket tomorrow. It’s just perfect for me.  It’s my first real one from the store. My other ones were purchased on eBay or at Neiman Marcus Last Call.
> 
> I bought it at a Saks. My jewelry SA from Neiman recently moved there and she’s working with her counterpart for clothes. Now Saks is a one-stop shop where I can spend a lot of $. BUT, the experience is light years better than Neimans or Nordstrom for that matter. It’s a private area that I never knew existed. I ended up getting DD an entire new wardrobe for her 25th birthday. Plus I bought some other clothes too. So I got a nice gift card that I used on the jacket.
> 
> I also won’t give Neimans any more of my business.
> 
> View attachment 4229589


If you posted what made you decide not to use NM again, I missed the post and would like to read it if possible.


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> If you posted what made you decide not to use NM again, I missed the post and would like to read it if possible.


PMed you.


----------



## tesi

EB.  Congrats to your daughter.  You must be so very proud.  I love when young women forge their way in the world.   Makes me hopeful for the future.  And love the jacket btw!  I’m also curious about the Neimans story.   I now live very near a Saks both in NYC and Florida but I still have a warm spot for NM.  If you don’t mind do let me know.  

CK.  Good luck with the LASIK.  I wish I could do it.  Don’t think I’m a good candidate given all my weird eye issues. I don’t mind contacts too much.  Occasionally they can give me trouble but switching to daily lenses has made them more comfortable.  

Hope all are well.  I’m slogging along-selling a home is no fun.  I’ve organized, cleaned and perfected.  Realtor here tomorrow first thing for pix.  Nothing I hate more than having strangers wander my home.  Going to be a difficult time.  
Hugs to all.


----------



## Allisonfaye

etoupebirkin said:


> Thanks Lulilu. You know I love Cuchinelli. He does treat his staff well. The cashmere’s are TDF. Wish his clothes were more down to earth price wise.



The prices have really skyrocketed over the last few years. I used to buy a piece or two on sale and we went to Solomeo twice where the clothes are cheaper. Fortunately for me, I am not loving much of his stuff of late and he is using a lot of mohair which I cannot wear. The only wool of any kind I can wear is cashmere, otherwise I itch terribly.


----------



## lulilu

Allisonfaye said:


> The prices have really skyrocketed over the last few years. I used to buy a piece or two on sale and we went to Solomeo twice where the clothes are cheaper. Fortunately for me, I am not loving much of his stuff of late and he is using a lot of mohair which I cannot wear. The only wool of any kind I can wear is cashmere, otherwise I itch terribly.



I can't help myself from buying his boots and shoes.  I love the monilli details.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I’m wearing this year’s mettalic gold Cuchinelli hiking boots. Love em.


----------



## lulilu

The metallics are great too.  I have some silver ones.


----------



## Allisonfaye

lulilu said:


> I can't help myself from buying his boots and shoes.  I love the monilli details.



Yes, I agree. Do you like anything from this year? The only ones I like are the flat bottom boots which are too similar to the heeled ones I bought last year. One thing that bugs me is that he makes many different versions of the same thing so if you buy one, then you can't buy the other. I was in Venice a few years ago and found a pretty ivory cashmere sweater. They couldn't get their VAT tax thing to work so I planned to buy it somewhere else. I was so lucky I didn't buy it because I found it in a light brown shade that was WAY more flattering on me. The stores all carry different stuff and they won't ship out of the country.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Brunello made some beautiful teal colored sweaters this season, but I’ll take Etro over Brunello any time.


----------



## lulilu

Allisonfaye said:


> Yes, I agree. Do you like anything from this year? The only ones I like are the flat bottom boots which are too similar to the heeled ones I bought last year. One thing that bugs me is that he makes many different versions of the same thing so if you buy one, then you can't buy the other. I was in Venice a few years ago and found a pretty ivory cashmere sweater. They couldn't get their VAT tax thing to work so I planned to buy it somewhere else. I was so lucky I didn't buy it because I found it in a light brown shade that was WAY more flattering on me. The stores all carry different stuff and they won't ship out of the country.



Nothing this year is calling me.  You are right that the design features tend to be repeated each year (like the criss-cross monilli straps) and the gold and silver leather.  Too much the same.


----------



## Allisonfaye

lulilu said:


> The metallics are great too.  I have some silver ones.



I am liking the crushed metallics this year but I am trying to buy a house so I am laying low this year.


----------



## Allisonfaye

lulilu said:


> Nothing this year is calling me.  You are right that the design features tend to be repeated each year (like the criss-cross monilli straps) and the gold and silver leather.  Too much the same.



OMG that gray sequins mohair hoodie in New arrivals....SO glad I can't wear mohair.


----------



## lulilu

Allisonfaye said:


> I am liking the crushed metallics this year but I am trying to buy a house so I am laying low this year.



I have a silver pair from last year.  They are very nice.  A house is even nicer.


----------



## Allisonfaye

And the reversible cashmere grey jacket with the fur hood. Drooling over here.


----------



## Allisonfaye

lulilu said:


> I have a silver pair from last year.  They are very nice.  A house is even nicer.



If I could get it. lol. It's about 20% overpriced right now and has been on the market for 6 months with ZERO price drops.


----------



## pursecrzy

Allisonfaye said:


> If I could get it. lol. It's about 20% overpriced right now and has been on the market for 6 months with ZERO price drops.



Still? I read your thread in R&F.


----------



## chaneljewel

Allisonfaye said:


> If I could get it. lol. It's about 20% overpriced right now and has been on the market for 6 months with ZERO price drops.


Can you make an offer?  I read that interest rates are rising which I’m sure is difficult when trying to purchase a home.  I hope your dream one comes along soon.


----------



## Allisonfaye

chaneljewel said:


> Can you make an offer?  I read that interest rates are rising which I’m sure is difficult when trying to purchase a home.  I hope your dream one comes along soon.



I found the house I want after looking for 12 years.  At first, the issue was my husband not wanting to move. If you are interested in the saga, you can read the story here:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/i-want-to-move-my-husband-doesnt.981080/

Then, he finally agreed to at least make an offer and this is what is happening: 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/will-i-get-my-dream-house.994505/


----------



## Allisonfaye

pursecrzy said:


> Still? I read your thread in R&F.



Yep. Still no price drop. It is practically the ONLY house around here that HASN'T had a price drop.


----------



## chaneljewel

Allisonfaye said:


> Yep. Still no price drop. It is practically the ONLY house around here that HASN'T had a price drop.


That’s so annoying.  Seems the owners would realize it needs to drop but just won’t.


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> Brunello made some beautiful teal colored sweaters this season, but I’ll take Etro over Brunello any time.


I saw this raw silk plaid vest (I think it was plaid, can't remember) by Etro in NM purse area and then again upstairs in the clothes department.  That vest was amazing, all the workmanship on, which I as a "sewist" (new word in the lexicon, rhymes with "artist") really admired.  The vest was lined with a paisley silk and narrow embroidered ribbon was on the vest's edges.  
I have seen some Brunello mohair and I like mohair quite a lot for sewing (ahem, sewisting) b/c it can easily be used for unlined jacket, only need to finish the interior seams.  He had some dark mauve stuff that was TDF.  I love mauve but it's a color that was last around in 2004 -- I kept my mauve goodies from then, like a velveteen jacket.  It's like teal, it only comes by now and then.  If I wasn't on the verge of retiring and H goodies of various sorts weren't calling me, possibly I might own something from Etro or Brunello.  I have been paying off my cards, I do not dare get a NM card, tho I had one a while back.   The NM stuff is just too tempting (now that I can fit into the stuff that's routinely carried in the store ).


----------



## Passau

Hi eagle1002us,  I am also on the verge of retiring and understand how difficult it is to carefully consider spending on luxury items and paying off all debt in preparation for retirement.  I have decided if I really want something, I need to think about what I would sell from my collection to fund it.  I find that when I plug in this equation, I don't want the item as bad as I thought if it means I have to sell something.....


----------



## etoupebirkin

I am in the same situation as well.


----------



## eagle1002us

Passau said:


> Hi eagle1002us,  I am also on the verge of retiring and understand how difficult it is to carefully consider spending on luxury items and paying off all debt in preparation for retirement.  I have decided if I really want something, I need to think about what I would sell from my collection to fund it.  I find that when I plug in this equation, I don't want the item as bad as I thought if it means I have to sell something.....





etoupebirkin said:


> I am in the same situation as well.


I would not have necessarily planned on retiring so soon (tho I have 41+ years on the job) but the need for the kinds of analysis my agency did has been declining.  It has to do with a substantial decline in the number of farmers.  I also have a problem with my eyes which is being treated but who knows?  We really should go on some trips while my vision is pretty much ok.   I don't think I bought any HS for the last couple of years b/c I have not been in the boutique for about the same amount of time.  The last times I was there I got some scarves I quite like.  I know they coordinate with apparel I already have.   Anything H I have gotten -- one or two things -- has been H.com.   Less temptation.  Selling anything would just be an inducement to buy something new which might not be necessarily better, just different.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pantone identified metallics as colors for 2019.  That's good.  No, that's great.  I view silver, gold, pewter and bronze as great neutrals.  H never really got into metallics for bags, did it?   I don't recall that it did.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> I am in the weirdest place mentally (and as you all know, I have occupied some weird mental spaces in my time).  DH and I are hosting Christmas for his family this year.  This is actually not a huge deal, because fortunately my in-laws are all awesome and we enjoy each others' company, so they are fun to have around.  But I am an only child and an introvert and having our household go from two people/two (goofy) dogs to nine people (one of whom is our nine-year-old nephew) and two (goofy, stranger-sensitive) dogs is a little freaky-outy for me.  So the prospect involves rather a lot of actual and psychic work on my part, plus I have this odd, 50s-sitcom sort of feeling that the cleanliness and general nattiness of my house is actually a referendum on my worth as a woman.  As in, I want to do LOTS of cleaning and organizing and decorating before our guests arrive.
> And I have no motivation whatsoever.  I am totally dispirited (and furious to the point of pain) about the current zeitgeist, and it is a dark, wet, clammy day in a dark, wet, clammy autumn, and I am sitting on the sofa trying to get myself to do. . . anything, really.
> Eeeeeesh.
> Anyone want to swing by and kick me in the keister?



Mindi, 
Swinging by to give you a hug if that will help, or something stronger if needed.
YOU are missed. There is a gaping hole in Chat, you know like when someone opens their mouth to a huge yawn and you can see their tonsils......that kind of hole.

We are here, for the good, the bad, the ugly, the mundane, the dog poo, all of it when you're ready.


----------



## eagle1002us

Passau said:


> Hi eagle1002us,  I am also on the verge of retiring and understand how difficult it is to carefully consider spending on luxury items and paying off all debt in preparation for retirement.  I have decided if I really want something, I need to think about what I would sell from my collection to fund it.  I find that when I plug in this equation, I don't want the item as bad as I thought if it means I have to sell something.....


I think you are doing the right thing, Passau.  Maybe a decade ago, I went on a selling binge to fund stuff I wanted more, or thought I wanted more.  Particularly selling scarves to get scarves.    In retrospect, I sold low and bought high.  Plus -- and this was the kicker -- as time went on, I missed some of the scarves I sold.  Some designs are simply more suitable for me than the new ones that come out in June/July and Dec./Jan.   There's a lot of novelty to new issues, which makes them exciting and desirable, but not necessarily useful over the long term.


----------



## Mindi B

Sorry to be MIA.  Another parental crisis (about which I can do nothing) is sapping my strength.  But I am vertical and ambulatory, so there's that!  Also, obsequious, purple, and clairvoyant.  Anybody remember that?
Love to all.


----------



## lulilu

Glad you are alive and surviving the crisis Mindi. We are all thinking of you and sending good thoughts.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Sorry to be MIA.  Another parental crisis (about which I can do nothing) is sapping my strength.  But I am vertical and ambulatory, so there's that!  Also, obsequious, purple, and clairvoyant.  Anybody remember that?
> Love to all.


Mindi,
Sigh of relief. You definitely get theand not the kick in the keister!
Your peeps are with you.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

@eagle1002us , How wonderful that Pantone forecasted metallics. If memory serves me right, I think I’ve seen reference to a Constance in silver. Also saw for the upcoming scarf season, a silk with metallic which appeared beautiful. I don’t recall which thread it was ok but it looked interesting to me.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi B said:


> Sorry to be MIA.  Another parental crisis (about which I can do nothing) is sapping my strength.  But I am vertical and ambulatory, so there's that!  Also, obsequious, purple, and clairvoyant.  Anybody remember that?
> Love to all.


----------



## eagle1002us

PoppyLadyBird said:


> @eagle1002us , How wonderful that Pantone forecasted metallics. If memory serves me right, I think I’ve seen reference to a Constance in silver. Also saw for the upcoming scarf season, a silk with metallic which appeared beautiful. I don’t recall which thread it was ok but it looked interesting to me.


We are on the same page,*@PoppyLadyBird*!  Glad to hear your info.  That silver Constance sounds beautiful.  

Pantone likes to sell swatch cards but you might find the "Introducing Metallic Shimmers" section on their home page interesting.   In my experience as a enthusiastic apparel/accessory consumer, I believe manufacturers do pick up on the seasonal colors Pantone offers as color forecasts.


----------



## eagle1002us

duplicate post


----------



## c18027

@PoppyLadyBird @eagle1002us Yes — you are correct!  The mini Constance was offered in metallic silver and metallic bronze.  A quick Google search shows these dated 2005 but I remember looking at one in approximately 2008 before the Chicago boutique moved to its new location.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

eagle1002us said:


> We are on the same page,*@PoppyLadyBird*!  Glad to hear your info.  That silver Constance sounds beautiful.
> 
> Pantone likes to sell swatch cards but you might find the "Introducing Metallic Shimmers" section on their home page interesting.   In my experience as a enthusiastic apparel/accessory consumer, I believe manufacturers do pick up on the seasonal colors Pantone offers as color forecasts.


It is amazing how much positive influence Pantone has on so many industries!  I look forward to their release of color of the year....I think it would be fun to work at Pantone and get insight on how they are inspired to generate color of the year and forecast trends...and I’m oh so excited to know that they are forecasting metallics!  It could not come soon enough....


----------



## tesi

A quick check in to say hello and send along some joyful vibes to those that need them.  Seems we all have mountains to climb and obstacles to overcome.  Many many hugs.


----------



## ck21

Mindi-good to see you back!

Still adjusting to lasik.  Only had one eye done, as one is still good for reading.  I’ve always had very different eyes (one nearsighted, one farsighted) but this has still been challenging at times.  I can see better for sure, but my brain needs to catch up!

iPad is running out of juice...will check back when it and I have recharged.


----------



## eagle1002us

PoppyLadyBird said:


> It is amazing how much positive influence Pantone has on so many industries!  I look forward to their release of color of the year....I think it would be fun to work at Pantone and get insight on how they are inspired to generate color of the year and forecast trends...and I’m oh so excited to know that they are forecasting metallics!  It could not come soon enough....


Maybe leading designers and decorators huddle in a room at a top secret location and no one can leave until the new color forecast is established? 
Serious, *@PoppyLadyBird*, I totally agree with you about the metallics:  it's about time. 

 I get more compliments on metallic finishes on bags and shoes (my gold oxfords purchased about 5 years ago always get compliments) than I do with matte and somber finishes.  I have a pair of almost a mirror-finish shiny silver oxfords, same thing, compliments.


----------



## eagle1002us

chaneljewel said:


> That’s so annoying.  Seems the owners would realize it needs to drop but just won’t.


Jeez, don't they realize the continued growth in the stock market is going to run into a correction one day and housing prices with crash? Some people believe that.  Continued growth in any market can make some people very nervous.   Your neighbors seem teflon-coated, totally impervious to rumor-mongering.


----------



## csshopper

c18027 said:


> @PoppyLadyBird @eagle1002us Yes — you are correct!  The mini Constance was offered in metallic silver and metallic bronze.  A quick Google search shows these dated 2005 but I remember looking at one in approximately 2008 before the Chicago boutique moved to its new location.



poppy and eagle-  thanks for the interesting conversation.  I hadn't been aware of the metallics so Googled and found one in a Vogue article like the one referred to:

"In 2005 Hermès used a specific metallic chévre leather for one season only. For that reason, any bag in this metallic finish fetches fantastical prices. A metallic chevré leather Birkin bought new in 2005 for less than €10,000 sold at Christie’s in Hong Kong in November 2017 for €100,000. Tomorrow’s sale features a metallic Constance from 2005, which is expected to reach a top price."

Searched pf and found a "is there a silver birkin" thread from 2008 that included some pictures of what was being offered in multiple bags/metallics including bronze and gold. Personally not liking the silver Birkin, it reminds me of padded shiny mailing sacs,  but was drawn to the the bronze bags which looked to have a deep glow (at least on my monitor which can be wonky).

Always something new to learn about H.


----------



## eagle1002us

csshopper said:


> poppy and eagle-  thanks for the interesting conversation.  I hadn't been aware of the metallics so Googled and found one in a Vogue article like the one referred to:
> 
> "In 2005 Hermès used a specific metallic chévre leather for one season only. For that reason, any bag in this metallic finish fetches fantastical prices. A metallic chevré leather Birkin bought new in 2005 for less than €10,000 sold at Christie’s in Hong Kong in November 2017 for €100,000. Tomorrow’s sale features a metallic Constance from 2005, which is expected to reach a top price."
> 
> Searched pf and found a "is there a silver birkin" thread from 2008 that included some pictures of what was being offered in multiple bags/metallics including bronze and gold. Personally not liking the silver Birkin, it reminds me of padded shiny mailing sacs,  but was drawn to the the bronze bags which looked to have a deep glow (at least on my monitor which can be wonky).
> 
> Always something new to learn about H.


*@csshopper* So _that's_ the story behind the metallic auctions!   
It's funny what you say about the silver Birkin reminding you of padded shiny mailing pacs -- I assume you mean the ones H uses --they are _really _shiny.   My silver oxfords must be made of a similar material with some leather thrown in because they also have a magical glow about them.   I rarely wear them b/c the leather is rather stiff and hard to break in.  When I was wearing them, I got just inside my office building when someone spotted my shoes and complimented me.  I said I rarely wear them.  "Oh, you should wear them every day!" she responded. 

There is something about metallics that people respond to.  Next stop:  hologram Kellys.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

eagle1002us said:


> Maybe leading designers and decorators huddle in a room at a top secret location and no one can leave until the new color forecast is established?
> Serious, *@PoppyLadyBird*, I totally agree with you about the metallics:  it's about time.
> 
> I get more compliments on metallic finishes on bags and shoes (my gold oxfords purchased about 5 years ago always get compliments) than I do with matte and somber finishes.  I have a pair of almost a mirror-finish shiny silver oxfords, same thing, compliments.





csshopper said:


> poppy and eagle-  thanks for the interesting conversation.  I hadn't been aware of the metallics so Googled and found one in a Vogue article like the one referred to:
> 
> "In 2005 Hermès used a specific metallic chévre leather for one season only. For that reason, any bag in this metallic finish fetches fantastical prices. A metallic chevré leather Birkin bought new in 2005 for less than €10,000 sold at Christie’s in Hong Kong in November 2017 for €100,000. Tomorrow’s sale features a metallic Constance from 2005, which is expected to reach a top price."
> 
> Searched pf and found a "is there a silver birkin" thread from 2008 that included some pictures of what was being offered in multiple bags/metallics including bronze and gold. Personally not liking the silver Birkin, it reminds me of padded shiny mailing sacs,  but was drawn to the the bronze bags which looked to have a deep glow (at least on my monitor which can be wonky).
> 
> Always something new to learn about H.





eagle1002us said:


> *@csshopper* So _that's_ the story behind the metallic auctions!
> It's funny what you say about the silver Birkin reminding you of padded shiny mailing pacs -- I assume you mean the ones H uses --they are _really _shiny.   My silver oxfords must be made of a similar material with some leather thrown in because they also have a magical glow about them.   I rarely wear them b/c the leather is rather stiff and hard to break in.  When I was wearing them, I got just inside my office building when someone spotted my shoes and complimented me.  I said I rarely wear them.  "Oh, you should wear them every day!" she responded.
> 
> There is something about metallics that people respond to.  Next stop:  hologram Kellys.



I love metallics and can’t get enough of mixing metals.  DH and I are watching the Shaws of Sunset and laughing at one character who said that he disliked gold, then time went on and now his home has massive gold decor.  When DH and I were in our 20s, we hated gold and I was always a silver girl.  Now I like both gold and silver, that I chose permabrass for my K SO and am looking at soft brass drawer pulls as inspiration for a kitchen or bathroom remodel.  Suffice it to say I would take anything H in metallic and @eagle1002us your oxfords sound divine! You should post a pic.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hi ladies,
I just got back from Paris and Israel. The t was a fantastic and meaningful trip. It’s not possible to visit Jerusalem and not be changed in some way. I will post more about the experience later. I’m still pretty jet lagged.

I love mettalics, but think that BV does a better job with them. I have 2 Cabats that are mettalic and love them both.

Here’s a picture of me on the day I visited the Western Wall. I tied the shawl blind behind my head as I approached the Wall. I do not think I’ll ever do a better job scarf tying.


----------



## Mindi B

For your viewing pleasure.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 4247362
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> I just got back from Paris and Israel. The t was a fantastic and meaningful trip. It’s not possible to visit Jerusalem and not be changed in some way. I will post more about the experience later. I’m still pretty jet lagged.
> 
> I love mettalics, but think that BV does a better job with them. I have 2 Cabats that are mettalic and love them both.
> 
> Here’s a picture of me on the day I visited the Western Wall. I tied the shawl blind behind my head as I approached the Wall. I do not think I’ll ever do a better job scarf tying.


I got a BV in gold metallic years ago from NM.  Was surprised the gold wore off the woven leather strips at the bottom of the bag, similar to the way H bags get leather/color wear on the corners.   Does the metallic finish stay on better these days or is color wear an occupational hazard of carrying BV's?
Metallic BV's certainly are pretty, tho.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thanks you, Mindi!  What a precious little furry face.


----------



## eagle1002us

PoppyLadyBird said:


> I love metallics and can’t get enough of mixing metals.  DH and I are watching the Shaws of Sunset and laughing at one character who said that he disliked gold, then time went on and now his home has massive gold decor.  When DH and I were in our 20s, we hated gold and I was always a silver girl.  Now I like both gold and silver, that I chose permabrass for my K SO and am looking at soft brass drawer pulls as inspiration for a kitchen or bathroom remodel.  Suffice it to say I would take anything H in metallic and @eagle1002us your oxfords sound divine! You should post a pic.


Do you wear bracelets that mix gold and silver?   I acquired some mixed g&s bracelets around 2000, I guess that was a trend then.  They were bright silver and gold.  I did not keep them.  To my eye at that time only more g&s items looked good with them.  
I have a Gurhan labradorite bracelet that has a rather grayed silver with gold accenting and this looks nice to my eye.  Is Gurhan gilding amount to a vermeil finish?  Anyhow, I've been thinking of revisiting mixed gold & silver items.  Just to see what's changed or not in the design of them compared with some 20 years ago.  
I like knowing about trends, whether it's jewelry trends, color trends or crop prices (I work in ag).  
*@PoppyLadyBird * thank you for the compliment about my blindingly shiny silver oxfords.  I will try to get a picture of them this weekend when it stops raining and the light's better.  I ultimately became a silver person b/c I liked H silver, the big chunkies like the Espionne, the Buckle Sellier Geant, etc.  Nowadays, their silver pieces are scaled down so that some of them verge on delicate. Thankfully, the CDCs are still chunky.  Chunky has a presence which I like.  
I've been doing beading like mad lately -- I go thru cycles of getting into it then not doing any for a while.  The antiqued brass findings like cones (which allow multiple strands to be attractively combined into one) I quite like, they have a rich sheen.   I have not seen the Permabrass hardware on H bags.   If it's convenient to you, post a pix of your bag(s) with them.


----------



## Mindi B

Mabel actually is frustrating to photograph because she tends to squint at the camera.  Her ears go back and her eyes narrow.  When she is in full, unselfconscious, curious pupper mode she is just stupid-cute.  IMO.  
Henry is handsome, too, I must add.  Lest he feel slighted.


----------



## Mindi B

Just to weigh in on the Hermes metallics conversation: Yonks ago I attended an H sale where there were a couple of SLGs in gold and silver.  The finishes were rather flat and dull--not the bright, mirror shine achieved with many current metallic leathers--and the colors were pale and, well, drab. I honestly felt the metallic pieces looked cheap, which of course they weren't.  So, I get why their rarity would make them sought-after, but in and of themselves, meh.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I wish they would make a metallic prune, Raisin and Bleu Hydra.


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> I got a BV in gold metallic years ago from NM.  Was surprised the gold wore off the woven leather strips at the bottom of the bag, similar to the way H bags get leather/color wear on the corners.   Does the metallic finish stay on better these days or is color wear an occupational hazard of carrying BV's?
> Metallic BV's certainly are pretty, tho.



The metallic finish has not worn off from mine yet, but both are not workhorse bags. But I imagine the finish can be worn off like any leather.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> The metallic finish has not worn off from mine yet, but both are not workhorse bags. But I imagine the finish can be worn off like any leather.


I guess that's the trick when buying BV:  it's not a workhorse bag.   Each of the leather strips is a raw edge that is susceptible to wear.  A bag with a smooth non-woven bottom won't have the built-in possibilities for friction.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

eagle1002us said:


> Do you wear bracelets that mix gold and silver?   I acquired some mixed g&s bracelets around 2000, I guess that was a trend then.  They were bright silver and gold.  I did not keep them.  To my eye at that time only more g&s items looked good with them.
> I have a Gurhan labradorite bracelet that has a rather grayed silver with gold accenting and this looks nice to my eye.  Is Gurhan gilding amount to a vermeil finish?  Anyhow, I've been thinking of revisiting mixed gold & silver items.  Just to see what's changed or not in the design of them compared with some 20 years ago.
> I like knowing about trends, whether it's jewelry trends, color trends or crop prices (I work in ag).
> *@PoppyLadyBird * thank you for the compliment about my blindingly shiny silver oxfords.  I will try to get a picture of them this weekend when it stops raining and the light's better.  I ultimately became a silver person b/c I liked H silver, the big chunkies like the Espionne, the Buckle Sellier Geant, etc.  Nowadays, their silver pieces are scaled down so that some of them verge on delicate. Thankfully, the CDCs are still chunky.  Chunky has a presence which I like.
> I've been doing beading like mad lately -- I go thru cycles of getting into it then not doing any for a while.  The antiqued brass findings like cones (which allow multiple strands to be attractively combined into one) I quite like, they have a rich sheen.   I have not seen the Permabrass hardware on H bags.   If it's convenient to you, post a pix of your bag(s) with them.



I mix metals all the time and think you can achieve a classic look rather than wearing head to toe of the same color.  That’s why I ordered MY SO with permabrass. I just placed my order and will post a pic in the upcoming year since its hard to predict when it will arrive .  I love the chunky look of the CDC as well.  I have not purchased one as of yet, still trying to decide on one color that I love.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

csshopper said:


> poppy and eagle-  thanks for the interesting conversation.  I hadn't been aware of the metallics so Googled and found one in a Vogue article like the one referred to:
> 
> "In 2005 Hermès used a specific metallic chévre leather for one season only. For that reason, any bag in this metallic finish fetches fantastical prices. A metallic chevré leather Birkin bought new in 2005 for less than €10,000 sold at Christie’s in Hong Kong in November 2017 for €100,000. Tomorrow’s sale features a metallic Constance from 2005, which is expected to reach a top price."
> 
> Searched pf and found a "is there a silver birkin" thread from 2008 that included some pictures of what was being offered in multiple bags/metallics including bronze and gold. Personally not liking the silver Birkin, it reminds me of padded shiny mailing sacs,  but was drawn to the the bronze bags which looked to have a deep glow (at least on my monitor which can be wonky).
> 
> Always something new to learn about H.


I still regret not purchasing a Burberry silver metallic bag.....it was gorgeous and would have gone well with a cute pair of silver metallic ballet flats I got at Cole Haan...


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Mindi B said:


> Just to weigh in on the Hermes metallics conversation: Yonks ago I attended an H sale where there were a couple of SLGs in gold and silver.  The finishes were rather flat and dull--not the bright, mirror shine achieved with many current metallic leathers--and the colors were pale and, well, drab. I honestly felt the metallic pieces looked cheap, which of course they weren't.  So, I get why their rarity would make them sought-after, but in and of themselves, meh.





Madam Bijoux said:


> I wish they would make a metallic prune, Raisin and Bleu Hydra.





etoupebirkin said:


> The metallic finish has not worn off from mine yet, but both are not workhorse bags. But I imagine the finish can be worn off like any leather.


Metallics in colors like prune, raisin, BH, etc., can be very beautiful!!!! But they can fall flat and can wear off from major daily use, so yes, they would not be workhorse bags per se, but be a lovely matte sparkle to change things up on a workday...


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Chat peeps, I've been in a funk for longer than I should.  Tell me something good.  BTW, all pictures of pets and/or wildlife would be greatly appreciated.  Not to mention our Godson, young Master Hot Cars!


----------



## etoupebirkin

CG,
Here are some pics from my vacation.
A sapphire/diamond bracelet I picked up from a Collector Square.



Pics from the VCA exhibit at the Place Vendome. Luckily, I was already done with my major spending on the trip.







Patisserie and flowers.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Went on a “Street Art” walking tour of the Marais. It was marvelous. It changed how I look at cities. Artists post their work in the middle of the night on buildings.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Wonderful pictures, EB!


----------



## lulilu

EB, the little robot things are part of a game called Space Invaders.  You download the app, which allows you to scan them and acquire points.  There is a documentary that talks about the artist/creator called "Exit through the Gift Shop."  Banksy is also discussed in the movie.


----------



## Notorious Pink

lulilu said:


> EB, the little robot things are part of a game called Space Invaders.  You download the app, which allows you to scan them and acquire points.  There is a documentary that talks about the artist/creator called "Exit through the Gift Shop."  Banksy is also discussed in the movie.



THANK YOU FOR EXPLAINING!!!!

There are a few in Manhattan that DS1 and I pass when we are going to/from. I had no idea what they were there for! 

Unfortunately my big little guy is sick. He was diagnosed with mono about two weeks ago. SUPER lucky he had a quick recovery (when I had it I was in bed for six months), it really only bothered his throat. But now the pediatrician says that having it in his system is making him more susceptible to other illnesses. Despite all the things we say no to, he still is busy, last Wednesday he went to the recording studio and then sang in a benefit at Feinstein’s, went to a friend’s house Friday, and Saturday went to the movies (Bohemian Rhapsody of course) with his girlfriend (she lives an hour away). So he is going to have to just stay home for a while and rest!!!!

Now....about the girlfriend....she’s awesome and I loooove her parents (Ive warned DS that she is going to be a tough act for anyone to follow). And! She lives in Greenwich.....so I don’t really mind getting stuck up there for a few hours with nothing to do....heh heh heh.....


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> THANK YOU FOR EXPLAINING!!!!
> 
> There are a few in Manhattan that DS1 and I pass when we are going to/from. I had no idea what they were there for!
> 
> Unfortunately my big little guy is sick. He was diagnosed with mono about two weeks ago. SUPER lucky he had a quick recovery (when I had it I was in bed for six months), it really only bothered his throat. But now the pediatrician says that having it in his system is making him more susceptible to other illnesses. Despite all the things we say no to, he still is busy, last Wednesday he went to the recording studio and then sang in a benefit at Feinstein’s, went to a friend’s house Friday, and Saturday went to the movies (Bohemian Rhapsody of course) with his girlfriend (she lives an hour away). So he is going to have to just stay home for a while and rest!!!!
> 
> Now....about the girlfriend....she’s awesome and I loooove her parents (Ive warned DS that she is going to be a tough act for anyone to follow). And! She lives in Greenwich.....so I don’t really mind getting stuck up there for a few hours with nothing to do....heh heh heh.....


BBC, for those who have had mono, do they have to pace themselves indefinitely or will they recover completely within a matter of months?
You definitely have a son who doesn't want to let grass grow under his feet.  I hope his health will continue to improve.


----------



## eagle1002us

PoppyLadyBird said:


> I still regret not purchasing a Burberry silver metallic bag.....it was gorgeous and would have gone well with a cute pair of silver metallic ballet flats I got at Cole Haan...


There's something about silver shoes . . . they are fun to wear and always get compliments.
I haven't seen silver bags around.   Cole Haan did a Kelly green bag maybe 4 years ago and I regret passing on that.  Kelly green's another color that doesn't seem to make it into bags very often.
I am so pleased you got a Barenia bag:  what a score!   
I think permabrass HW is a good idea.   There's a mellowness to brass that is very pleasing.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> BBC, for those who have had mono, do they have to pace themselves indefinitely or will they recover completely within a matter of months?
> You definitely have a son who doesn't want to let grass grow under his feet.  I hope his health will continue to improve.



My pediatrician says that Jack is actually recovered from mono (when I had it recovery took over 6 months, but eventually I was all better, too), but he will be more susceptible to illness for the next six months to a year. Plus no contact sports for a month as there is a potential spleen complication. And yes, he is not good at pacing himself! Last night he was telling me about plans he was making for this weekend and I just had to put my foot down. I don’t want him really going out until he is well enough for a flu shot.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

eagle1002us said:


> There's something about silver shoes . . . they are fun to wear and always get compliments.
> I haven't seen silver bags around.   Cole Haan did a Kelly green bag maybe 4 years ago and I regret passing on that.  Kelly green's another color that doesn't seem to make it into bags very often.
> I am so pleased you got a Barenia bag:  what a score!
> I think permabrass HW is a good idea.   There's a mellowness to brass that is very pleasing.


I love Kelly green, it is such a timeless and classic color. Last time I saw one was a Dooney a few years back. They come back time after time. Yes, I love my Barenia Faubourg, but wish it was a 30...the 35 seems a little big sometimes but it is a great workhorse bag ...giddy up!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

eagle1002us said:


> There's something about silver shoes . . . they are fun to wear and always get compliments.
> I haven't seen silver bags around.   Cole Haan did a Kelly green bag maybe 4 years ago and I regret passing on that.  Kelly green's another color that doesn't seem to make it into bags very often.
> I am so pleased you got a Barenia bag:  what a score!
> I think permabrass HW is a good idea.   There's a mellowness to brass that is very pleasing.


I love Kelly green, it is such a timeless and classic color. Last time I saw one was a Dooney a few years back. They come back time after time. Yes, I love my Barenia Faubourg, but wish it was a 30...the 35 seems a little big sometimes but it is a great workhorse bag ...giddy up!


----------



## mia55

Greeting,

This is my first post in Hermes so apologies if I'm asking this question on the wrong thread.

I just wanted to know if Hermes bags (specially constance) ever sold in Bergdorf goodman? I've an opportunity to buy a vintage, 1980s constance bag and seller told me she bought it from BG in 1982.

Thanks


----------



## chaneljewel

eagle1002us said:


> There's something about silver shoes . . . they are fun to wear and always get compliments.
> I haven't seen silver bags around.   Cole Haan did a Kelly green bag maybe 4 years ago and I regret passing on that.  Kelly green's another color that doesn't seem to make it into bags very often.
> I am so pleased you got a Barenia bag:  what a score!
> I think permabrass HW is a good idea.   There's a mellowness to brass that is very pleasing.


I’ve been so attracted to green bags lately.  I haven’t purchase  done but...it’s probably inevitable.  
EB, the jewelry pics are fabulous.   Love.  How fun to see the art on the buildings too.


----------



## pursecrzy

mia55 said:


> Greeting,
> 
> This is my first post in Hermes so apologies if I'm asking this question on the wrong thread.
> 
> I just wanted to know if Hermes bags (specially constance) ever sold in Bergdorf goodman? I've an opportunity to buy a vintage, 1980s constance bag and seller told me she bought it from BG in 1982.
> 
> Thanks



Please consider having Bababebi authenticate the bag before you buy it.


----------



## eagle1002us

mia55 said:


> Greeting,
> 
> This is my first post in Hermes so apologies if I'm asking this question on the wrong thread.
> 
> I just wanted to know if Hermes bags (specially constance) ever sold in Bergdorf goodman? I've an opportunity to buy a vintage, 1980s constance bag and seller told me she bought it from BG in 1982.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome, *@mai55*.   I don't know specifically about BG but it wouldn't surprise me.  I think Lord and Taylor and maybe also Bonwit Teller sold a Hermes scarf, of the kind that was made specifically for them.  Bags?  

BG was or is in some sense a sister company of Neiman Marcus.  NM definitely sold H bags in the 1980s in their Washington DC store.  So it's possible that BG did too, although I don't know for sure.


----------



## mia55

pursecrzy said:


> Please consider having Bababebi authenticate the bag before you buy it.


Thanks, I plan to get it authenticated by her and then take it to spa. I think I'm just curious to know the history.


----------



## mia55

eagle1002us said:


> Welcome, *@mai55*.   I don't know specifically about BG but it wouldn't surprise me.  I think Lord and Taylor and maybe also Bonwit Teller sold a Hermes scarf, of the kind that was made specifically for them.  Bags?
> 
> BG was or is in some sense a sister company of Neiman Marcus.  NM definitely sold H bags in the 1980s in their Washington DC store.  So it's possible that BG did too, although I don't know for sure.



Thanks so much, so glad we have such knowledgeable people here. I never knew L&T sold Hermes scarves exclusively made for them. I looked online and seems like Hermes entered US market via Neiman Marcus in 1930s (and withdrew the partnership in 2008? ) so most likely BG sold their bags too as they're owned by the same umbrella company.

So far her story checks out,I'm so looking forward to own a Hermes bag specially lizard Constance. Just way too excited


----------



## eagle1002us

mia55 said:


> Thanks so much, so glad we have such knowledgeable people here. I never knew L&T sold Hermes scarves exclusively made for them. I looked online and seems like Hermes entered US market via Neiman Marcus in 1930s (and withdrew the partnership in 2008? ) so most likely BG sold their bags too as they're owned by the same umbrella company.
> 
> So far her story checks out,I'm so looking forward to own a Hermes bag specially lizard Constance. Just way too excited


Sounds beautiful.
I don't think Lord & Taylor would have had a bunch of Hermes scarves made for them, it was probably just one or two.  I saw one on line years ago.

So Hermes got involved in the US market via NM in the 30's?  Wow, what a history.  
Has the Fairfax, VA Hermes store (across the street from Tysons) been out of business for a decade?  My understanding was that H didn't renew Neiman's contract for a mini-boutique.  Instead, H opened a new boutique at City Center and that eliminated the need for the Fairfax store.  (Which was always cozy and fun to shop in.  I don't think of City Center H as being cozy.   To me it's not a relaxed vibe b/c it's in such an urban setting.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hermès did sell scarves at Bonwit Teller. They also used to sell scarves at Barney’s until they moved the NYC flagship from 57th St (I remember it!) to 62nd, basically diagonal from Barney’s. Priscilla ran the H concession at Barney’s and she’s the one who owns the Manhasset boutique. She was just saying how we’ve know each other for 20 years. (It also explains why I have relationships with both Manhasset and Madison.) 

Perhaps L&T had the scarf concession before Barney’s. Bergdorf has a counter but unfortunately I just heard it’s going...probably because of the new boutique they’re opening this spring in the meatpacking district.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Hermès did sell scarves at Bonwit Teller. They also used to sell scarves at Barney’s until they moved the NYC flagship from 57th St (I remember it!) to 62nd, basically diagonal from Barney’s. Priscilla ran the H concession at Barney’s and she’s the one who owns the Manhasset boutique. She was just saying how we’ve know each other for 20 years. (It also explains why I have relationships with both Manhasset and Madison.)
> 
> Perhaps L&T had the scarf concession before Barney’s. Bergdorf has a counter but unfortunately I just heard it’s going...probably because of the new boutique they’re opening this spring in the meatpacking district.


More interesting intel!


----------



## pursecrzy

Happy Thanksgiving!

Anyone going Black Friday shopping?


----------



## chaneljewel

pursecrzy said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> Anyone going Black Friday shopping?


Maybe later for little errands but not all day like I normally do.  I’ve done a lot of my Christmas shopping already so mostly fun stuff left...uhhhh, for me...lol...is that bad?


----------



## ouija board

Happy Thanksgiving!! I ventured out for some Black Friday shopping but didn’t end up anywhere with great sales. To make matters worse, I had to take my car in unexpectedly to the mechanic with car trouble. At that point, I figured it was time to call it a day! I did do some online shopping, though [emoji28]


----------



## eagle1002us

PoppyLadyBird said:


> I mix metals all the time and think you can achieve a classic look rather than wearing head to toe of the same color.  That’s why I ordered MY SO with permabrass. I just placed my order and will post a pic in the upcoming year since its hard to predict when it will arrive .  I love the chunky look of the CDC as well.  I have not purchased one as of yet, still trying to decide on one color that I love.


I think I forgot to mention that I think it's a good idea of yours to use the permabrass and mix metals.  I don't know what permabrass color is, haven't looked at bags lately, but I know from beading that brass is a soft color, muted when compared with bright gold.  That mellowness blends well both with both gold and silver.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Hermès did sell scarves at Bonwit Teller. They also used to sell scarves at Barney’s until they moved the NYC flagship from 57th St (I remember it!) to 62nd, basically diagonal from Barney’s. Priscilla ran the H concession at Barney’s and she’s the one who owns the Manhasset boutique. She was just saying how we’ve know each other for 20 years. (It also explains why I have relationships with both Manhasset and Madison.)
> 
> Perhaps L&T had the scarf concession before Barney’s. Bergdorf has a counter but unfortunately I just heard it’s going...probably because of the new boutique they’re opening this spring in the meatpacking district.


Boy, you really know New York!   Do you remember Henri Bendel and the "street of shops" interior concept introduced by Gerry Stutz?  Where the layout was one cubbyhole after another going down the aisle?  I was a little disappointed when I saw that layout, it was not as interesting as I thought it would be. 

 I used to read "W" religiously during the 80s b/c John Fairchild did a good job of making the fashion stories chatty -- no impersonal journalism for him!   W was a lot about socialites, particularly the wealthy of the leveraged buy-out era.   It was fun to read about their lives.  These women were wealthy but they had agendas like running and designing for their own fashion house, working in hubby's casino in exchange for as many Lacroix or other dresses as they wanted, or getting their picture taken as many times as they could to pay back YSL in publicity for yet another dress that they bummed off him.  I would be exhausted.


----------



## Notorious Pink

pursecrzy said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> Anyone going Black Friday shopping?





ouija board said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!! I ventured out for some Black Friday shopping but didn’t end up anywhere with great sales. To make matters worse, I had to take my car in unexpectedly to the mechanic with car trouble. At that point, I figured it was time to call it a day! I did do some online shopping, though [emoji28]



I did online only. DS1 and DS2 need clothes (no one ever has pants that fit, they have mastered the art of the rolled cuff so no one can tell the pants are too short!) Each of their favorite stores were having sales. Zara and Vineyard Vines, respectively....not only are their personal styles so different, Zara doesn’t really suit DS2’s body type and the same for VV and DS1 (you would think when 1 grows out of something it would go to 2, but that rarely works). It was so easy, I just filled the cart and let each kid look at/“approve” what I was planning to purchase.  Would have liked to get a thing or two at J Crew, but that website was down for the count by 9:30am...if you delete my cart, you lose my money...


----------



## etoupebirkin

I’m mostly doing online shopping as well. The Kids are getting $. I’ll send my brothers food and or home made baking. DH, I’ll figure out something. I’ve spent a lot of $ of late, so I want to tone down this year.

But I loathe, loathe, loathe going to the mall between now and New Years Day.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm doing checks and gift cards this year.  I just don't have it in me to shop.  And anyway, the pups voted I stay home with them.

The grands are following in their dad's footsteps and are still getting taller.  He didn't stop until he got to 6'3" at 24 years old, so clothes are out of the question.


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm doing checks and gift cards this year.  I just don't have it in me to shop.  And anyway, the pups voted I stay home with them.
> 
> The grands are following in their dad's footsteps and are still getting taller.  He didn't stop until he got to 6'3" at 24 years old, so clothes are out of the question.



 CG, me too. 14 and 16 year old girls who live in another state. Can’t keep up with sizes and styles. Have asked for suggestions in the past, purchased and shipped, only to be told it was not be quite right in spite of the effort,  and then have that hassle of returns etc. This year said “Fun money, or give me names of your favorite stores for gift cards” and they jumped on it. Done!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Well DS1 got his gift early - who knew that Logic Pro X is a Mac app only? Industry standard programs for writing music are Pro Tools, which is cloud-based, and Logic. So Jack got a MacBook Pro. DS2, I’m not sure...I think he wants an Erg so he can prep for crew again in the spring. In all honestly we would probably get them these things anyway, and just using the holiday as an excuse so they focus on getting what they need and will actually use.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

eagle1002us said:


> I think I forgot to mention that I think it's a good idea of yours to use the permabrass and mix metals.  I don't know what permabrass color is, haven't looked at bags lately, but I know from beading that brass is a soft color, muted when compared with bright gold.  That mellowness blends well both with both gold and silver.



Permabrass is a soft light gold colour, almost champagne color. Yes, just like beading, it’s a soft color and muted. Originally, I wanted brushed gold hardware but most of my jewelry is white gold or silver, so I thought it would be a better match


----------



## eagle1002us

I did online shopping, too.   I was surprised at the lack of markdowns at Nordstrom Rack but NM came thru with some Eileen Fisher markdowns.  In a moment of genius, I got DH to buy something for himself, a jacket, that he really liked from Nordies.  I saw a J. Crew sweater in their holiday flyer and said, look, take my card and get this.   

I have to be very direct with him.  When we were first married to my horror I saw he had developed holes in the soles of his shoes.  WTH????  I ordered him to buy new shoes.  Can you tell he hates shopping?  I try to take him over to the Men's Dept. but he prefers to sit in a chair and nap at the store or watch football in the men's shoe dept. tv.  

Anyhow, he passed on J Crew but scored a jacket of the type he really likes, nicely on sale, too.   I would not have known to look for or consider a jacket like that.  I enjoy putting together shirt, sweater and tie combos for him, but he seldom wears ties anymore.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> I did online shopping, too.   I was surprised at the lack of markdowns at Nordstrom Rack but NM came thru with some Eileen Fisher markdowns.  In a moment of genius, I got DH to buy something for himself, a jacket, that he really liked from Nordies.  I saw a J. Crew sweater in their holiday flyer and said, look, take my card and get this.
> 
> I have to be very direct with him.  When we were first married to my horror I saw he had developed holes in the soles of his shoes.  WTH????  I ordered him to buy new shoes.  Can you tell he hates shopping?  I try to take him over to the Men's Dept. but he prefers to sit in a chair and nap at the store or watch football in the men's shoe dept. tv.
> 
> Anyhow, he passed on J Crew but scored a jacket of the type he really likes, nicely on sale, too.   I would not have known to look for or consider a jacket like that.  I enjoy putting together shirt, sweater and tie combos for him, but he seldom wears ties anymore.



Where did he get the jacket? My DH does most of his shopping online, maybe yours will continue to do so. Good thing he passed on J Crew. Their website has been crashing all weekend. Yesterday I picked up a few things in the store and they were still giving the 50% off, they held it though tonight. This time of year I clean out the guys’ closets and buy everything they need on sale, so after I finished, I was back online this evening and J Crew was still not great, but I got what I needed.

Ok, I’m done, whew!


----------



## beekmanhill

BBC said:


> Hermès did sell scarves at Bonwit Teller. They also used to sell scarves at Barney’s until they moved the NYC flagship from 57th St (I remember it!) to 62nd, basically diagonal from Barney’s. Priscilla ran the H concession at Barney’s and she’s the one who owns the Manhasset boutique. She was just saying how we’ve know each other for 20 years. (It also explains why I have relationships with both Manhasset and Madison.)
> 
> Perhaps L&T had the scarf concession before Barney’s. Bergdorf has a counter but unfortunately I just heard it’s going...probably because of the new boutique they’re opening this spring in the meatpacking district.



Bonwit's had a lovely Hermes scarf department for years and years.  It was where I bought my scarves in the 70's if I wasn't able to go to Paris.  I never saw bags there.  I don't remember seeing Hermes at Lord and Taylor, but I didn't shop there often. Off topic, but Bonwit's was where I discovered Max Mara coats too.  RIP Bonwit's, lovely store.  Lord and Taylor Manhattan soon to be closed, Bendel in its final days, Barney's Madison in peril.  Sad.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Where did he get the jacket? My DH does most of his shopping online, maybe yours will continue to do so. Good thing he passed on J Crew. Their website has been crashing all weekend. Yesterday I picked up a few things in the store and they were still giving the 50% off, they held it though tonight. This time of year I clean out the guys’ closets and buy everything they need on sale, so after I finished, I was back online this evening and J Crew was still not great, but I got what I needed.
> 
> Ok, I’m done, whew!


He got the jacket at Nordstroms.  It was a black & gray wool plaid jacket which, had it been in a bright red plaid would have been considered a lumberjack-style jacket.  He had had a jacket like that years ago and loved it.  The jacket was not expensive and was well made.  
I tried ordering a CDC from H last week and could only get thru late in the evening.  I tried several times in the am without success.  I am not optimistic about actually getting the CDC b/c it's an item "subject to delivery delays" of 5 to 7 days  -- undoubtedly made worse by my late-day ordering.  I tried ordering a silver ring but that was subject to delivery delay that did not fall into a 5 to 7 day window.  So, it was probably going to fall into a 6 month delay where the elves are scrambling to catch up on demand.  Ran into that with a Osmose cuff purchase earlier this year.


----------



## eagle1002us

beekmanhill said:


> Bonwit's had a lovely Hermes scarf department for years and years.  It was where I bought my scarves in the 70's if I wasn't able to go to Paris.  I never saw bags there.  I don't remember seeing Hermes at Lord and Taylor, but I didn't shop there often. Off topic, but Bonwit's was where I discovered Max Mara coats too.  RIP Bonwit's, lovely store.  Lord and Taylor Manhattan soon to be closed, Bendel in its final days, Barney's Madison in peril.  Sad.


I remember the scarf counter at Bonwit's.  

What stores will fill this void -- Amazon?  We had a nice Barnes & Noble bookstore in Bethesda but it closed.  Lo and behold, an Amazon bookstore opened up afterwards a block away.  So now we go to a B&N further out which to us is not the "neighborhood haunt" of the cozy local B&N.


----------



## beekmanhill

eagle1002us said:


> I remember the scarf counter at Bonwit's.
> 
> What stores will fill this void -- Amazon?  We had a nice Barnes & Noble bookstore in Bethesda but it closed.  Lo and behold, an Amazon bookstore opened up afterwards a block away.  So now we go to a B&N further out which to us is not the "neighborhood haunt" of the cozy local B&N.



I don't know.  Everything cannot be online.  I visited Molton Brown the other week, near Hermes. My s/a, who I've known for years, said upper Madison is becoming a ghost town.   So many storefronts are empty.


----------



## eagle1002us

beekmanhill said:


> I don't know.  Everything cannot be online.  I visited Molton Brown the other week, near Hermes. My s/a, who I've known for years, said upper Madison is becoming a ghost town.   So many storefronts are empty.



My area has also pockets of ghost-town vacancies.  I am sorry to hear upper Madison has a bunch of vacancies as well.   Madison used to be such an interesting place, with so much variety. 

We had a ersatz Rodeo Drive open up in a nearby block, I think this was maybe a decade ago.  New stores were a Ralph L. Polo, Cartier (which moved into new location from old one across the street), a Mexican restaurant, a Barneys Co-op (it was a small Barneys, with very small sizes like 4), Jimmy Choo, Louis Vuitton, and the old Timers were Tiffany's and Clydes (restaurant).  Now, only Tiffany's, Clydes, and Cartier are there. 

Tiffany's, Clydes, and Cartier predated our Rodeo Drive by more than a couple of decades.  They were established businesses, with their own clientele.  They have staying power.

The area used to have a Filenes Basement and TJ Maxx nearby, providing a mix of high end and discount shopping.  I think that was healthy.
.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

beekmanhill said:


> Bonwit's had a lovely Hermes scarf department for years and years.  It was where I bought my scarves in the 70's if I wasn't able to go to Paris.  I never saw bags there.  I don't remember seeing Hermes at Lord and Taylor, but I didn't shop there often. Off topic, but Bonwit's was where I discovered Max Mara coats too.  RIP Bonwit's, lovely store.  Lord and Taylor Manhattan soon to be closed, Bendel in its final days, Barney's Madison in peril.  Sad.


I saw a vintage box Kelly for sale online with the stamp “Bonwit Teller, Hermes” and always wondered where the store was located.  It was selling for $6K, it was a little damaged with scratches, and was a pretty butterscotch color.  This was about 5 years ago when I saw it and it was dated circa 1950s or 1960s.


----------



## beekmanhill

Bonwit's was in the current ***** Tower location.  Interesting video:


----------



## csshopper

beekmanhill said:


> Bonwit's was in the current ***** Tower location.  Interesting video:




If they had been spray painted gold, he might have kept them.................


----------



## etoupebirkin

csshopper said:


> If they had been spray painted gold, he might have kept them.................


Bravo my friend!


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> Bravo my friend!



eb- we share a first name and are kindred spirits, proud to be in your company!


----------



## eagle1002us

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Permabrass is a soft light gold colour, almost champagne color. Yes, just like beading, it’s a soft color and muted. Originally, I wanted brushed gold hardware but most of my jewelry is white gold or silver, so I thought it would be a better match


Do you wear H silver jewelry?  Or another brand of silver?


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

eagle1002us said:


> Do you wear H silver jewelry?  Or another brand of silver?


I don’t have any H silver. Never been a fan of their stuff and nothing has caught my eye. I have Tiffany silver but most of my silver is handmade from friends and family in New Mexico. I don’t wear Indian jewelry all that much, most of mine is a little more modern.


----------



## Yuki85

Hello, I would like to ask if there is a way to send a complain about how the staffs are in the store in Vienna, maybe to Hermès Management or something! Every time i am there I am just tired of seeing those unfriendly  faces!!! And I always am curious why they don’t use a proper computer for the receipts! Can u imagine you get handwritten receipts!!! I am just so frustrated with this store!

Attached is the invoice!


----------



## Yuki85

Yuki85 said:


> Hello, I would like to ask if there is a way to send a complain about how the staffs are in the store in Vienna, maybe to Hermès Management or something! Every time i am there I am just tired of seeing those unfriendly  faces!!! And I always am curious why they don’t use a proper computer for the receipts! Can u imagine you get handwritten receipts!!! I am just so frustrated with this store!
> 
> Attached is the invoice!


----------



## Rouge H

Yuki85 said:


> Hello, I would like to ask if there is a way to send a complain about how the staffs are in the store in Vienna, maybe to Hermès Management or something! Every time i am there I am just tired of seeing those unfriendly  faces!!! And I always am curious why they don’t use a proper computer for the receipts! Can u imagine you get handwritten receipts!!! I am just so frustrated with this store!
> 
> Attached is the invoice!



Talk to the store director about your concerns.


----------



## Rouge H

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm doing checks and gift cards this year.  I just don't have it in me to shop.  And anyway, the pups voted I stay home with them.



CG- My pups vote you get out and have some fun. My pups are packing for the tropics and ask:
Do these make my face look fat?


----------



## Rouge H

PoppyLadyBird said:


> I saw a vintage box Kelly for sale online with the stamp “Bonwit Teller, Hermes” and always wondered where the store was located.  It was selling for $6K, it was a little damaged with scratches, and was a pretty butterscotch color.  This was about 5 years ago when I saw it and it was dated circa 1950s or 1960s.



Bonwit Teller Hermes are indeed a rare siteing. I have one in my collection circa 1952. It’s behind glass doors for safekeeping and admired for sure.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Rouge H, the puppies look ready to go!  I bet you're enjoying them so much.  I want to kiss their little noses!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4266957
> View attachment 4266958
> 
> 
> 
> CG- My pups vote you get out and have some fun. My pups are packing for the tropics and ask:
> Do these make my face look fat?


Omgeeeee!!!!! Cutest pups ever!!!!!!!



Rouge H said:


> Bonwit Teller Hermes are indeed a rare siteing. I have one in my collection circa 1952. It’s behind glass doors for safekeeping and admired for sure.


I didn’t realize that it was rare. Shoulda snapped her up!  What a wonderful treasure you have. You should take her out for an occasional stroll and let her see some sunshine. I would love to see a pic if you would kindly share.


----------



## Rouge H

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Omgeeeee!!!!! Cutest pups ever!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I didn’t realize that it was rare. Shoulda snapped her up!  What a wonderful treasure you have. You should take her out for an occasional stroll and let her see some sunshine. I would love to see a pic if you would kindly share.



Thank you for your kind words. They are siblings and we love having “The Boys” they are so fun.
I’m happy to share a pic of my Kelly.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4267125
> View attachment 4267127
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words. They are siblings and we love having “The Boys” they are so fun.
> I’m happy to share a pic of my Kelly.


It’s Gorgeous and in great condition. I hope you carry it and enjoy it. It’s amazing how it’s a quintessential classic that has stood the test of time and you can wear it today.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Spent the weekend in the kitchen. It was so much fun.

Friday: Duxelles, raspberry and blueberry jams
Saturday: Sufganiyot (jelly donuts); bagel dough
Sunday: Bagels (Zaatar and Montreal Spice), meatloaf (made with the duxelles); mushroom gravy, mashed potatoes, cranberry sauce and sautéed green beans. 

I lured DD home for dinner with the promise of lots of food she could take home. I also made extra for a friend who is undergoing surgery this week.

The only store I went to was the grocery store at 8:00AM Sunday (deserted yeah!!!). What was weird was that I bought $70 worth of groceries, and that with store loyalty points, I had a $65 credit. So, said groceries cost me $5. I think it was a mistake. So, I'm going to give a nice donation to DC Central Kitchen, a fabulous organization that helps with food insecurity.

BTW, I've been inspired by The Great British Baking Show. My DH loves it!!!


----------



## Kisa

Hi Hermes lovers!  This is my first post in the Hermes section. I'm awaiting my first Hermes purchase arriving on Friday. SO excited, and looking forward to connect with you ladies and gentlemen here.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

etoupebirkin said:


> Spent the weekend in the kitchen. It was so much fun.
> 
> Friday: Duxelles, raspberry and blueberry jams
> Saturday: Sufganiyot (jelly donuts); bagel dough
> Sunday: Bagels (Zaatar and Montreal Spice), meatloaf (made with the duxelles); mushroom gravy, mashed potatoes, cranberry sauce and sautéed green beans.
> 
> I lured DD home for dinner with the promise of lots of food she could take home. I also made extra for a friend who is undergoing surgery this week.
> 
> The only store I went to was the grocery store at 8:00AM Sunday (deserted yeah!!!). What was weird was that I bought $70 worth of groceries, and that with store loyalty points, I had a $65 credit. So, said groceries cost me $5. I think it was a mistake. So, I'm going to give a nice donation to DC Central Kitchen, a fabulous organization that helps with food insecurity.
> 
> BTW, I've been inspired by The Great British Baking Show. My DH loves it!!!
> View attachment 4275432
> View attachment 4275433


That looks amazing!  Making me hungry.  I always dream of cooking wonderful things, I collect recipes, sometimes I even go as far as buying the ingredients but then I get lazy and don’t want to cook......in another life I’m a great cook like you.


----------



## ouija board

EB, I binge watched the Great British Baking Show a few weeks ago! I love the utter lack of drama and the comedy from the presenters. Even DD likes the show. My bakes have not come out quite as well as yours, though. I did learn a few tips to improve my sourdough bread, so there’s been an uptick in our bread consumption while I experiment [emoji28] I realize I’m a decade late, but I just discovered that avocados on toasted sourdough taste divine!

Hope all the Chat peeps are doing well and staying sane during the crazy holiday season!


----------



## ck21

ouija board said:


> EB, I binge watched the Great British Baking Show a few weeks ago! I love the utter lack of drama and the comedy from the presenters. Even DD likes the show. My bakes have not come out quite as well as yours, though. I did learn a few tips to improve my sourdough bread, so there’s been an uptick in our bread consumption while I experiment [emoji28] I realize I’m a decade late, but I just discovered that avocados on toasted sourdough taste divine!
> 
> Hope all the Chat peeps are doing well and staying sane during the crazy holiday season!



I like be the Great British Baking Show and I am not at all a baker!


I’m sorry I’ve been MIA.  Been busy with work, trying to fit in some sort  of exercise and running our young man to various sporting events.  Looking forward to the Christmas break!

How is everyone?

I am giving DNA kits as Christmas gifts.  Have you done one?  Like it?


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

ck21 said:


> I like be the Great British Baking Show and I am not at all a baker!
> 
> 
> I’m sorry I’ve been MIA.  Been busy with work, trying to fit in some sort  of exercise and running our young man to various sporting events.  Looking forward to the Christmas break!
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> I am giving DNA kits as Christmas gifts.  Have you done one?  Like it?


GB Baking show is the best! I love the old episodes w Mary Berry, She has a cool wardrobe! 
I’m passing on the genetic test kits.  Here is an interesting article on them.  Ny times did a similar article.  More fun to trace your lineage the old fashioned way, word of mouth from family and archives.
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/16/5-b...-with-consumer-genetic-testing-companies.html


----------



## etoupebirkin

I made my famous macaroons (and tempered the chocolate) , French bread and Israeli salad today. For dinner had said a French bread and salad, cheese, and a very nice Pinot Noir. I used this recipe: https://www.saveur.com/article/Recipes/Four-Hour-Baguette
It turned out fantastic — the best bread since I went to Paris. I did add much more flour in the kneading process. But I think that it’s due to the fact that I measured the flour instead of weighing the flour.
I am in a happy food coma right now.

Gosh do I love a great French loaf.


----------



## lovefirey

BBC said:


> Hermès did sell scarves at Bonwit Teller. They also used to sell scarves at Barney’s until they moved the NYC flagship from 57th St (I remember it!) to 62nd, basically diagonal from Barney’s. Priscilla ran the H concession at Barney’s and she’s the one who owns the Manhasset boutique. She was just saying how we’ve know each other for 20 years. (It also explains why I have relationships with both Manhasset and Madison.)
> 
> Perhaps L&T had the scarf concession before Barney’s. Bergdorf has a counter but unfortunately I just heard it’s going...probably because of the new boutique they’re opening this spring in the meatpacking district.



Oh my! Do you know when Bergdorf‘s counter will go?


----------



## Passau

A little off topic but I wanted to know if anyone has worn their H scarf as a head wrap during chemo? I am re-starting chemo in January and I don’t want to wear a wig when I lose my hair. ..


----------



## etoupebirkin

Passau said:


> A little off topic but I wanted to know if anyone has worn their H scarf as a head wrap during chemo? I am re-starting chemo in January and I don’t want to wear a wig when I lose my hair. ..


I don't know anything about the head wrap, but I hope that the chemo goes well. 
You can always find a friend in Chat. And Chat vibes help too. ≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈


----------



## katekluet

Passau said:


> A little off topic but I wanted to know if anyone has worn their H scarf as a head wrap during chemo? I am re-starting chemo in January and I don’t want to wear a wig when I lose my hair. ..


I’ve seen many women carry off scarves during chemo with great style and it looked comfortable, best to you,


----------



## Passau

Thanks EB and  KateKlulet!


----------



## csshopper

Passau, there are many sites on line featuring "chemo scarves", but none of the scarves are the beauties like H,  you would rock the look with an H silk or cotton. I would think the wonderful quality of H silk would be soothing on the scalp. 

My bff adopted baseball style caps as her "go to" headwear while in treatment. She purchased them, without logos (but some with a sprinkle of rhinestones or embroidery etc), in multiple colors that she coordinated with her outfits. Interestingly her orange one became her "Chemo Day" lucky Cap. 

Sending Chat vibes to you for healing  and health in 2019.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Passau said:


> A little off topic but I wanted to know if anyone has worn their H scarf as a head wrap during chemo? I am re-starting chemo in January and I don’t want to wear a wig when I lose my hair. ..


I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## werner

Passau said:


> A little off topic but I wanted to know if anyone has worn their H scarf as a head wrap during chemo? I am re-starting chemo in January and I don’t want to wear a wig when I lose my hair. ..


Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Passau, my sister wore Hermes scarves all through her first round of chemo treatments.  She found the "vintage" size suited her best.....less fabric to mess with.  She also wore knit beanie style hats. I'm sure whatever you wear will be lovely.

Sending my very best wishes for a great outcome!


----------



## Rouge H

Passau said:


> A little off topic but I wanted to know if anyone has worn their H scarf as a head wrap during chemo? I am re-starting chemo in January and I don’t want to wear a wig when I lose my hair. ..



I don’t know anything about scarf’s but wanted to wish you the very best in your treatments and a successful outcome.❤️


----------



## Rouge H

To all the lovely ladies in this chat room-Wishing you and yours a most festive, happy holiday. ❤️


----------



## Passau

Thank you all so much for the good vibes and suggestions! I plan to stay stylish and strong through chemo!


----------



## chaneljewel

Passau said:


> Thank you all so much for the good vibes and suggestions! I plan to stay stylish and strong through chemo!


Take care and know we all care.


----------



## eagle1002us

Passau said:


> A little off topic but I wanted to know if anyone has worn their H scarf as a head wrap during chemo? I am re-starting chemo in January and I don’t want to wear a wig when I lose my hair. ..


I was at Madison today -- H is selling hats!   Good luck with your chemo, Passau.


----------



## Passau

Thanks for the information on the hats!  I have quite a collection of hats from Patricia Underwood but none from H!


----------



## eagle1002us

Passau said:


> Thanks for the information on the hats!  I have quite a collection of hats from Patricia Underwood but none from H!


Patricia Underwood made great hats.  So did Frank Olive.   The H hats were sporty, casual.  Not at all dressy.  Cottony.


----------



## pursecrzy

Is everyone ready for the holidays?

We’re tracking Santa via NORAD, the itty bitty turkey is in the fridge, and the mashed potatoes are going to be prepared this afternoon.


----------



## Passau

Totally ready for the holidays! Dreaming of orange boxes!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## ck21

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Happy Holidays to one and all!

Mindi, if we don't. hear from you soon, we're sending out the National Guard!  Love you!


----------



## lulilu

Joining CG in best wishes for a happy holiday and new year!

And Mindi, we would love to hear from you.  In the meantime, sending good thoughts to you and your parents.

oxox


----------



## etoupebirkin

Let me echo CG and Lulilu's sentiments.... If we don't hear from you, sending out the Kitty Patrol. And that means Rocket needs to get off his patootie. And he does not like getting off his patootie, unless it's to the kibble bowl. BUT he will make an exception. He misses HenHen, Mabel, and you.

Chez eb, we sincerely hope you and your family are OK.


----------



## csshopper

Joining in the shout out to our absent Peep. Agree with all of you, Mindi re joining Chat would be a great start to 2019. 

Mindi, you and your family are in my thoughts, you are missed,


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Just back from the ortho.  No surgery on wrists or foot!  I took a tumble on Christmas Eve and broke both wrists, and a bone in my foot.  It's been a long week, but today I'm a happy camper!


----------



## pursecrzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> Just back from the ortho.  No surgery on wrists or foot!  I took a tumble on Christmas Eve and broke both wrists, and a bone in my foot.  It's been a long week, but today I'm a happy camper!



OMG! CG! So sorry to hear about your injuries.

Sending lots of quick healing vibes

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Cavalier Girl said:


> Just back from the ortho.  No surgery on wrists or foot!  I took a tumble on Christmas Eve and broke both wrists, and a bone in my foot.  It's been a long week, but today I'm a happy camper!


What a rotten thing to happen.  Get well soon.


----------



## etoupebirkin

CG,
Wow!!! I hope you feel better soon!!!!


----------



## lulilu

CG, good grief!  Are you getting around/along ok?  Can you drive etc?  So sorry that happened.


----------



## Rouge H

CG-hoping for a speedy recovery❤️


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, everyone!  I'm doing really well all things considered.  I can finally open the fridge door on my own, which is huge.    No driving until my next ortho appt. in a month.  But considering I can barely comb my hair, that's probably not a bad thing.


----------



## Rouge H

CG- do you have anyone that can help you out?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Rouge H, my son is only about a mile from me, and the grands are home for the holidays.  It couldn't have been timed better.


----------



## Rouge H

Cavalier Girl said:


> Rouge H, my son is only about a mile from me, and the grands are home for the holidays.  It couldn't have been timed better.



That’s good to have help close by. Hug the fur babies and have a yummy drink on us!


----------



## lulilu

CG, sounds like you are at least on the mend (if slowly).  The only positive thing I can think of is that you will be back on your fee before Spring.


----------



## pursecrzy

Happy New Year! 

May 2019 be a good year for all of us.


----------



## pursecrzy

Has anyone heard from Mindi?


----------



## csshopper

pursecrzy said:


> Has anyone heard from Mindi?



tpf data says "last heard from Dec 9, 2018"  Don't know about IRL, but if there is someone in touch with her, hope that person shares with her how much she is cared about and missed.


----------



## Rouge H

csshopper said:


> tpf data says "last heard from Dec 9, 2018"  Don't know about IRL, but if there is someone in touch with her, hope that person shares with her how much she is cared about and missed.



Very concerning and I hope/pray everything is ok.


----------



## chaneljewel

CG, how terrible.  I hope you’re ok.  Do you have casts on both wrists?   Do rest and be careful!   I broke one wrist a few years ago and know how difficult things were for me.


----------



## chaneljewel

Yea, I noticed Mindi was mia.   Do pray that things are ok with her too.


----------



## mara375

Hi everyone. I was just wondering if anyone knows if it’s normal for the font of the “Hermès Paris” engraving on the metal plate of the Birkin to vary between bags even if they’re the same year? I was looking at purchasing a pre loved B35 and it is an N stamp and the font appears different i.e thicker than the font of my N stamp B35 whose font is a little thinner. 
 Any input would be appreciated! 
Thanks!


----------



## mara375

I’m sorry if my previous post was posted in the wrong thread!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I’m puzzled. Why do women use Botox and fillers? To my mind, it makes your face look like someone pumped it up with a bicycle pump. It does not make you look young, just unnatural.

I just saw a Facebook post from a relative who is in her mid-to late 50s, without a wrinkle or laugh line. She just looked off. I have had other friends who’ve had this kind of work and the results are the same. I think a more worthwhile expenditure is to get a personal trainer and work out and get strong. Invest in your wardrobe and your Style. If you walk into a room, fit, strong, and well-dressed with a confident attitude you won’t be invisible.

My philosophy about aging is to look the best for your age. Wrinkles and lines are a sign of a life well lived.


----------



## Rouge H

Botox and fillers freeze face and shrinking eye’s. Who thinks this is a good thing? Not me!


----------



## pursecrzy

etoupebirkin said:


> I’m puzzled. Why do women use Botox and fillers? To my mind, it makes your face look like someone pumped it up with a bicycle pump. It does not make you look young, just unnatural.
> 
> I just saw a Facebook post from a relative who is in her mid-to late 50s, without a wrinkle or laugh line. She just looked off. I have had other friends who’ve had this kind of work and the results are the same. I think a more worthwhile expenditure is to get a personal trainer and work out and get strong. Invest in your wardrobe and your Style. If you walk into a room, fit, strong, and well-dressed with a confident attitude you won’t be invisible.
> 
> My philosophy about aging is to look the best for your age. Wrinkles and lines are a sign of a life well lived.



A lot of women are unhappy with their bodies and looks. To them, they look better and feel better. When they look in a mirror, they don’t see what we see.


----------



## csshopper

I agree with you about Botox, except in the instances where it has medical applications. Can attest to the importance of its uses for helping some migraine sufferers, including my DD. When needed it is a life changing injection in improving quality of life. Maybe it is the placement of the injections for this, but even as her Mom I can never tell when she has had them. On the other hand, I also have a friend who has had multiple cosmetic procedures and routine Botox injections and I think her face would crack if she ever let loose with a big grin and a hearty laugh. Painful to look at and the sad thing is she thinks she looks "fabulous".


----------



## etoupebirkin

CSS, my relative did not have Botox/fillers for medical reasons. I certainly don’t have a problem with that. I was just musing about a Facebook pic that caused me to groan a little bit.

I guess people like your friend keep cosmetic surgeons driving Porsches or rife with croc Birkins.


----------



## eagle1002us

csshopper said:


> I agree with you about Botox, except in the instances where it has medical applications. Can attest to the importance of its uses for helping some migraine sufferers, including my DD. When needed it is a life changing injection in improving quality of life. Maybe it is the placement of the injections for this, but even as her Mom I can never tell when she has had them. On the other hand, I also have a friend who has had multiple cosmetic procedures and routine Botox injections and I think her face would crack if she ever let loose with a big grin and a hearty laugh. Painful to look at and the sad thing is she thinks she looks "fabulous".


About 20 years ago I received botox for migraines.   At first it worked well enough but then it pooped out (non-technical term).   I think I was using it when the insurance cos. were just starting to approve using it for migraines.  
It made my forehead look smooth.  But I can always cut bangs.   Has anyone had experience with lasers for smoothing skin?   I guess that's an option.  Plus bangs.
Migraines can be quite hard to treat.  Highly competitive work settings, school, and otherwise embarking on adulthood can really bring migraines on, especially if one is conscientious. I don't think devil-may-care people get them, just my hypothesis.  My best wishes for your daughter.


----------



## csshopper

eagle1002us said:


> About 20 years ago I received botox for migraines.   At first it worked well enough but then it pooped out (non-technical term).   I think I was using it when the insurance cos. were just starting to approve using it for migraines.
> It made my forehead look smooth.  But I can always cut bangs.   Has anyone had experience with lasers for smoothing skin?   I guess that's an option.  Plus bangs.
> Migraines can be quite hard to treat.  Highly competitive work settings, school, and otherwise embarking on adulthood can really bring migraines on, especially if one is conscientious. I don't think devil-may-care people get them, just my hypothesis.  My best wishes for your daughter.


eagle, thank you. Migraines can be very hard to treat. One of DD’s triggers is abrupt changes in the Barametric Pressure.


----------



## Animetc

A little accidental Hermes humor on this fine Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## eagle1002us

csshopper said:


> eagle, thank you. Migraines can be very hard to treat. One of DD’s triggers is abrupt changes in the Barametric Pressure.


I guess that means she would have difficulty in places prone to tornadoes?  Or places that have a lot of "weather" as the term was used in "The Perfect Storm."   
Migraine pain can be a doozy.  As I got older (and older) I got more nauseous for prolonged periods.  That was hard to treat other than by drinking diet ginger ale.


----------



## Animetc

etoupebirkin said:


> I’m puzzled. Why do women use Botox and fillers? To my mind, it makes your face look like someone pumped it up with a bicycle pump. It does not make you look young, just unnatural.
> 
> I just saw a Facebook post from a relative who is in her mid-to late 50s, without a wrinkle or laugh line. She just looked off. I have had other friends who’ve had this kind of work and the results are the same. I think a more worthwhile expenditure is to get a personal trainer and work out and get strong. Invest in your wardrobe and your Style. If you walk into a room, fit, strong, and well-dressed with a confident attitude you won’t be invisible.
> 
> My philosophy about aging is to look the best for your age. Wrinkles and lines are a sign of a life well lived.



When does tastefully and in moderation I don’t think there is anything wrong with Botox or fillers. If done well, you would not even know it was used. However, I do agree, those who use these treatments excessively face the risking of looking noticeably unnatural. 

With that said, a well maintained body, flattering and tailored wardrobe, as well as a good dose of confidence, will far outshine any cosmetic enhancements!


----------



## chaneljewel

Agree about the plastic surgery.  No matter how hard you try to stay young looking, the body ages.  That includes getting wrinkles and lines of wisdom as I call them.  There are celebrities who are difficult to recognize because of all the surgery they’ve had on the face.


----------



## Kokokokeko

Animetc said:


> When does tastefully and in moderation I don’t think there is anything wrong with Botox or fillers. If done well, you would not even know it was used. However, I do agree, those who use these treatments excessively face the risking of looking noticeably unnatural.
> 
> With that said, a well maintained body, flattering and tailored wardrobe, as well as a good dose of confidence, will far outshine any cosmetic enhancements!


In my experience, that tacky, exaggerated look of someone with a lot of obvious work done actually is good at deceiving a large number of men (especially older) somehow. I feel like its mostly other women who can see it and find it unappealing, whereas the husband or "the average Joe" can easily be duped which is important to a lot of women I guess. At the end of the day, although being confident in your own skin and generally being healthy is great on a personally level, guys are still very shallow and obsessed with youthful features by an large.


----------



## Animetc

Kokokokeko said:


> In my experience, that tacky, exaggerated look of someone with a lot of obvious work done actually is good at deceiving a large number of men (especially older) somehow. I feel like its mostly other women who can see it and find it unappealing, whereas the husband or "the average Joe" can easily be duped which is important to a lot of women I guess. At the end of the day, although being confident in your own skin and generally being healthy is great on a personally level, guys are still very shallow and obsessed with youthful features by an large.



A lot of it is also influenced by your surroundings. I can’t help but notice the large number of women with obviously augmented lips, for instance, when I’m visiting LA. In some areas and certainly some social circles this “look” is normal and perhaps even expected...


----------



## csshopper

eagle1002us said:


> I guess that means she would have difficulty in places prone to tornadoes?  Or places that have a lot of "weather" as the term was used in "The Perfect Storm."
> Migraine pain can be a doozy.  As I got older (and older) I got more nauseous for prolonged periods.  That was hard to treat other than by drinking diet ginger ale.


Eagle, “doozy” says it, over the years there have been ER visits due to dehydration from inability to hold anything down, so IV hydration combined with the heavy duty pain meds.


----------



## eagle1002us

csshopper said:


> Eagle, “doozy” says it, over the years there have been ER visits due to dehydration from inability to hold anything down, so IV hydration combined with the heavy duty pain meds.


That's worse than I had it.  I have to say that migraines became less of a problem as other things in my life became settled, done and over with.  That can be a positive function of aging.   But mid-life was a doozy.   
Does your DD benefit from the triptans?


----------



## csshopper

eagle1002us said:


> That's worse than I had it.  I have to say that migraines became less of a problem as other things in my life became settled, done and over with.  That can be a positive function of aging.   But mid-life was a doozy.
> Does your DD benefit from the triptans?


Yes and headed towards fifty has hopes she may “grow out of them.”


----------



## chaneljewel

Still no word from Mindi?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Unfortunately not. Sending prayers into the ether....


----------



## lulilu

Thinking of Mindi and her family.  The holidays can be a tough time of the year.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mindi and family are well.  Sorry I didn't share earlier.  It's still difficult to type.


----------



## lulilu

Cavalier Girl said:


> Mindi and family are well.  Sorry I didn't share earlier.  It's still difficult to type.



Great news!


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> Mindi and family are well.  Sorry I didn't share earlier.  It's still difficult to type.


CG- relieved to hear this, thanks for putting forth the effort to share. 

Have been thinking about you as well. Hope you are on the mend and the dogs are being extra good to make life as easy as possible while you heal! Just managing every day tasks must take organization and planning. And this being a Hermes Forum I wondered which of your bags, if any, you are able to carry as so many styles could be too heavy?


----------



## chaneljewel

Thanks CG.  Hope you’re healing well though.  Take care.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Let me chime in to give my best wishes to CG too. Hope you have some help with the snow too. We got lots in DC.


----------



## Flip88

Evening all, please may I ask peoples opinions on this idea?? This I saw on an IG account and I was thinking could this strap be created? Surely with a nice strip of mink it would be so easy. I have been told you can get strips of mink like this from Etsy but I can't find any. I thunk it looks really nice on the Evelyn.

So, where can I get a nice piece of mink?
Do you like the idea?

Thank You x


----------



## csshopper

Flip88 said:


> Evening all, please may I ask peoples opinions on this idea?? This I saw on an IG account and I was thinking could this strap be created? Surely with a nice strip of mink it would be so easy. I have been told you can get strips of mink like this from Etsy but I can't find any. I thunk it looks really nice on the Evelyn.
> 
> So, where can I get a nice piece of mink?
> Do you like the idea?
> 
> Thank You x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4316278


Flip- There is an Etsy shop called "YarnMagicArt" that stocks mink strips in multiple colors, 90 cm length or almost a yard.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Flip88 said:


> Evening all, please may I ask peoples opinions on this idea?? This I saw on an IG account and I was thinking could this strap be created? Surely with a nice strip of mink it would be so easy. I have been told you can get strips of mink like this from Etsy but I can't find any. I thunk it looks really nice on the Evelyn.
> 
> So, where can I get a nice piece of mink?
> Do you like the idea?
> 
> Thank You x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4316278


I like the idea. But I would still want the cross body strap too.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I also think you can make something with scarf wraps and a maxi twilly too. I have a MaiTai fur scarf. Let me see what I can do tomorrow.


----------



## Flip88

csshopper said:


> Flip- There is an Etsy shop called "YarnMagicArt" that stocks mink strips in multiple colors, 90 cm length or almost a yard.


Thank you, I have just looked at it and they are very well priced but actually the strips I fear might be too thin. I have come across a furrier who can make then with more substantial strips (a wider piece of fur basically) for £75 ($90 approx). I'll keep looking but I might go with the expert rather than trust my crafty "skills".





etoupebirkin said:


> I also think you can make something with scarf wraps and a maxi twilly too. I have a MaiTai fur scarf. Let me see what I can do tomorrow.


Good luck, the Maitai scarves were really special indeed. Let us know what you find.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Flip88 said:


> Evening all, please may I ask peoples opinions on this idea?? This I saw on an IG account and I was thinking could this strap be created? Surely with a nice strip of mink it would be so easy. I have been told you can get strips of mink like this from Etsy but I can't find any. I thunk it looks really nice on the Evelyn.
> 
> So, where can I get a nice piece of mink?
> Do you like the idea?
> 
> Thank You x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4316278


I think its super cute!


----------



## Mindi B

Helloooooo, Peeps! 
Very, very sorry I worried you with my disappearing act and thank you all so much for being the caring and loyal friends you are.  I was really moved to see that my absence was noticed!
All is fine chez Mindi.  Just taking a bit of a breather from, well--lots of things!  But I am well, as are Mr. Mindi and the dawgz.  My parents are status quo, which I will happily accept.
CG, doggone it, that must have been an awful fall.  Relieved to read that you won't need any surgery and are healing.  But sheesh, cut that out!  Can't leave you guys alone for a minute.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Glad to hear things are fine chez Mindi. You were definitely missed. (((Hugs)))

Wry wit, doggie posts and pics please.


----------



## lulilu

It is so nice to see you back and get an update, Mindi!   I am hoping you stick around for a while.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi!


----------



## Rouge H

So happy you came to explain- a break, that’s good. I was worried something more serious.❤️


----------



## csshopper

NOW the year can get rolling, Welcome "Home" Mindi!


----------



## chaneljewel

Glad you’re back, Mindi.  Even though I don’t check the chat some days, I always go back and read what I missed.  Definitely enjoy hearing from all of you.


----------



## Flip88

TresBeauHermes said:


> I think its super cute!





etoupebirkin said:


> I also think you can make something with scarf wraps and a maxi twilly too. I have a MaiTai fur scarf. Let me see what I can do tomorrow.





csshopper said:


> Flip- There is an Etsy shop called "YarnMagicArt" that stocks mink strips in multiple colors, 90 cm length or almost a yard.


Thanks everyone. I looked at that shop on Etsy but the mink looked too thin. I spotted this on IG, are mink straps going to become popular??

@panthere_instyle


----------



## surfer

Hi ladies! Do you know if the RTW sometimes get reduced at the end of the season? Saw
Something in a boutique today that I like as a present...but it’s not urgent. Would love to get your input thank you!


----------



## etoupebirkin

surfer,
My store never puts anything on sale. It all gets consolidated in NY and there's a sale there or in LA.
Many, many years ago, individual stores used to have sales.

BUT, if your store is a franchise store, there may be different rules.


----------



## Monique1004

Flip88 said:


> Thanks everyone. I looked at that shop on Etsy but the mink looked too thin. I spotted this on IG, are mink straps going to become popular??
> 
> @panthere_instyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4321914
> View attachment 4321915



Anya Hindmarch had fur straps like this.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Monique1004 said:


> Anya Hindmarch had fur straps like this.
> View attachment 4324732
> View attachment 4324733


The top picture is fox, the bottom looks like rabbit, not mink.  If you plan to spend a lot of money and use it for a long time you might want to avoid fur. They won’t wear as well as leather.


----------



## RitaLA

Hello ladies,  i will take a chance to ask this question here. This willbe Hermes for dummies question ok?  So, I know nothing about Hermes but I want to switch from Chanel to H. But I see all these talks of SO and priority listing etc.  How does it work if I would like to get a kelly 25?  And how much does it go for today?  Under 8k?  Anyone willing to educate me on the subject?
Also I am in South Orange County, CA.  Do you know any SAs in Costa Mesa that you could refer so I could stop by at the store and chat with?

Thank you so much


----------



## surfer

etoupebirkin said:


> surfer,
> My store never puts anything on sale. It all gets consolidated in NY and there's a sale there or in LA.
> Many, many years ago, individual stores used to have sales.
> 
> BUT, if your store is a franchise store, there may be different rules.


Thanks for your reply! 

Just curious if anyone has bought Hermes for their other half? Fiancé tried this white linen blazer on and looked good on him but not sure how the white will hold up over time. The tailoring is amazing though. What do you ladies think? Yes or no?


----------



## Flip88

Hermes24Fbg said:


> The top picture is fox, the bottom looks like rabbit, not mink.  If you plan to spend a lot of money and use it for a long time you might want to avoid fur. They won’t wear as well as leather.


Thanks and wise words. It wouldn't be used to often. I think I'll get a mink one (a fur I love the feel of).


----------



## Flip88

Hermes24Fbg said:


> The top picture is fox, the bottom looks like rabbit, not mink.  If you plan to spend a lot of money and use it for a long time you might want to avoid fur. They won’t wear as well as leather.


It's like she is always one step ahead (of me at least).... Jamie Chua with a mink one. Credit @hermes_addictions on Instagram.


----------



## etoupebirkin

surfer said:


> View attachment 4329314
> 
> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> Just curious if anyone has bought Hermes for their other half? Fiancé tried this white linen blazer on and looked good on him but not sure how the white will hold up over time. The tailoring is amazing though. What do you ladies think? Yes or no?


I, for one, would never buy my DH a white linen blazer because he’s not careful. In the past, I’ve bought himHermes shirts and ties and they have held up well.

But if your fiancé is fastidious, then go for it. But like anything white, it’s one red wine, pasta or soy sauce away from disaster.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Flip88 said:


> It's like she is always one step ahead (of me at least).... Jamie Chua with a mink one. Credit @hermes_addictions on Instagram.
> 
> View attachment 4329393


I think a brown chinchilla strap would look better with a himalaya Kelly...


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Flip88 said:


> Thanks and wise words. It wouldn't be used to often. I think I'll get a mink one (a fur I love the feel of).


Regular or sheared mink?  Hmmm this is giving me ideas.  Imagine a customized sheared mink handle, longer than necessary with an opening along the side for placement over the handle so that when on it looks a little shirred or ruffled (cafe curtain rod).  The image in my mind looks fab but the reality is that it might be too bulky to work.....


----------



## etoupebirkin

Flip88 said:


> It's like she is always one step ahead (of me at least).... Jamie Chua with a mink one. Credit @hermes_addictions on Instagram.
> 
> View attachment 4329393


Jaime Chua makes me roll my eyes, but for some reason, I LOVE this outfit.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> Jaime Chua makes me roll my eyes, but for some reason, I LOVE this outfit.



EB, that's because it's tulle!


----------



## eagle1002us

Cavalier Girl said:


> EB, that's because it's tulle!


The outfit is sexy yet tasteful.   I perused the pop-up on celebrity dressing for the VMA.  OMG.  Those women were truly on "display."


----------



## etoupebirkin

Under the heading of “_Am I really old and out of touch”_
I just received the Barney’s catalog. I love looking at the pictures, especially the jewelry. Can you ladies tell me why anyone should spend $5,650 and $7,000 for marijuana shaped earrings in malachite, gold and diamonds or white gold, pearl and diamonds? Or the Piece de Resistance, $1750 for a single earring in YG and pave diamonds spelling out the F-bomb?


I. Just. Don’t. Get. It.

OK, you want to have a little joke. Do it with costume jewelry that you pay $5 and can throw away when you regain your senses.

And kids, stay off my lawn....


----------



## islander2k6

I would like for advice on how to treat a light beige toile Hermès garden party to resist stains.


----------



## annasmith333

Hello I have bought a vintage kelly 32 but the stamp is weird, do you think it's authenthic?


----------



## pursecrzy

annasmith333 said:


> Hello I have bought a vintage kelly 32 but the stamp is weird, do you think it's authenthic?



Welcome to tPF!

Requests for authentication should be posted in this thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...rmes-bag-read-1st-post-before-posting.821115/


----------



## etoupebirkin

I would use a paid authentication service such as Bababei to confirm whether the bag is real or not. Her fees are reasonable.

Can you return the bag?


----------



## megt10

I would definitely contact Bababei. I have used her for almost every bag I purchased that wasn’t directly from Hermes, even from very reputable sources. I would not want to wonder and hope for the best. Peace of mind is priceless.


----------



## annasmith333

etoupebirkin said:


> I would use a paid authentication service such as Bababei to confirm whether the bag is real or not. Her fees are reasonable.
> 
> Can you return the bag?


No I cannot return the bag :/ Thatswhy i'm worried about. Ok I will try there thank you very much!


----------



## megt10

annasmith333 said:


> No I cannot return the bag :/ Thatswhy i'm worried about. Ok I will try there thank you very much!


You should be able to return it if it is not authentic regardless of the no return policy.


----------



## MAGJES

etoupebirkin said:


> Under the heading of “_Am I really old and out of touch”_
> I just received the Barney’s catalog. I love looking at the pictures, especially the jewelry. Can you ladies tell me why anyone should spend $5,650 and $7,000 for marijuana shaped earrings in malachite, gold and diamonds or white gold, pearl and diamonds? Or the Piece de Resistance, $1750 for a single earring in YG and pave diamonds spelling out the F-bomb?
> 
> 
> I. Just. Don’t. Get. It.
> 
> OK, you want to have a little joke. *Do it with costume jewelry that you pay $5 and can throw away when you regain your senses....*


*Do it with costume jewelry that you pay $5 and can throw away when you regain your senses....

+1*


----------



## Cavalier Girl

annasmith333 said:


> No I cannot return the bag :/ Thatswhy i'm worried about. Ok I will try there thank you very much!



If you use an authentication service and you paid for the bag with a credit card, you can open a dispute case with the cc company.


----------



## Mindi B

Just popping in to say hi!  Here are my canine rugs enjoying the sunshine.
EB, LOL at your comments about the "edgy" jewels.  I completely agree--but I, too, am old.


----------



## etoupebirkin

LOVE DA PUPS!!!!
(((Hugs Mindi)))
CG I hope you are feeling better.

I'm having some surgery next week. Hopefully, it will alleviate some chronic pain I've been having.

Also, I came up for an edgy idea for an advertising campaign, and.... drumroll,...
the client loved the idea. I don't normally get truly involved in the creative end of things, but I was in a brainstorming session and an idea popped in my head, I blurted it out. And the creatives loved it.

There's something to be said about growing old and having no filter.


----------



## lakeshow

Hi friends...so many sub forums and threads here on H...is there a belt thread?


----------



## acrowcounted

lakeshow said:


> Hi friends...so many sub forums and threads here on H...is there a belt thread?


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-hermes-belt-thread.562026/


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> View attachment 4341731
> 
> Just popping in to say hi!  Here are my canine rugs enjoying the sunshine.
> EB, LOL at your comments about the "edgy" jewels.  I completely agree--but I, too, am old.



Puppies!!!!!!

Vibes to you, EB.  Hope the surgery goes swimmingly.

Buried in snow here.  Our Hot Cars is becoming a young man before our eyes.  He still loves all sports and, be still my heart, he adores math!!  

I’m starting to feel old.  Blah!!


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> The outfit is sexy yet tasteful.   I perused the pop-up on celebrity dressing for the VMA.  OMG.  Those women were truly on "display."


The outfit is see-thru in the center front.  I didn't see that.  I'll be happy when such sheer dress, including the lace dresses with strategically placed motifs, disappear.


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> Puppies!!!!!!
> 
> Vibes to you, EB.  Hope the surgery goes swimmingly.
> 
> Buried in snow here.  Our Hot Cars is becoming a young man before our eyes.  He still loves all sports and, be still my heart, he adores math!!
> 
> I’m starting to feel old.  Blah!!


CK, I hate to ask, but how old is Mr. Hot Cars now?


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> CK, I hate to ask, but how old is Mr. Hot Cars now?


I was thinking about Hot Cars the other day.   I don't even remember who posts about Hot Cars but I remembered the posts with a cute little boy in a toy car or something similar from way back.


----------



## christinemliu

I discovered this article in the NY Times on Hermès from 2-15-19, I thought some on the Hermes sub forum might enjoy, but I wasn't sure where to post...I figured here would do?

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/15/t-magazine/hermes.html


----------



## Cavalier Girl

What a wonderful read. Thank you!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

there’s this woman I run into periodically at H that askes me how I got my first B, how much have I spent, how much do I spend, do I have an Instagram where I show all my H? Do I like other brands over H? etc., etc. I appreciate her enthusiasm, yet I feel that asking my purchasing history is private. Do any of you feel the same? I’m all in for telling her about how much I value H but how do I discreetly decline on answering 20 questions on everything, especially on how much I spend?!  It makes me feel uncomfortable because I really don’t know her and although she seems nice, I don’t feel a connection to this gal. She and I share the same SA and it makes it hard for me to have a convo with my SA if she is around.


----------



## etoupebirkin

PoppyLadyBird said:


> there’s this woman I run into periodically at H that askes me how I got my first B, how much have I spent, how much do I spend, do I have an Instagram where I show all my H? Do I like other brands over H? etc., etc. I appreciate her enthusiasm, yet I feel that asking my purchasing history is private. Do any of you feel the same? I’m all in for telling her about how much I value H but how do I discreetly decline on answering 20 questions on everything, especially on how much I spend?!  It makes me feel uncomfortable because I really don’t know her and although she seems nice, I don’t feel a connection to this gal. She and I share the same SA and it makes it hard for me to have a convo with my SA if she is around.


That would make me very uncomfortable as well. It’s not a really polite thing to ask.


----------



## pursecrzy

PoppyLadyBird said:


> there’s this woman I run into periodically at H that askes me how I got my first B, how much have I spent, how much do I spend, do I have an Instagram where I show all my H? Do I like other brands over H? etc., etc. I appreciate her enthusiasm, yet I feel that asking my purchasing history is private. Do any of you feel the same? I’m all in for telling her about how much I value H but how do I discreetly decline on answering 20 questions on everything, especially on how much I spend?!  It makes me feel uncomfortable because I really don’t know her and although she seems nice, I don’t feel a connection to this gal. She and I share the same SA and it makes it hard for me to have a convo with my SA if she is around.



I make an appointment with my SA. You may want to consider doing the same with yours. That way I know she’s available and I have her undivided attention. Also, your SA can tell this other shopper she’ll have to wait until your appointment is finished.

Takes the spontaneity out of shopping but you’ll be happier.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

etoupebirkin said:


> That would make me very uncomfortable as well. It’s not a really polite thing to ask.


Thank you! I’m so glad that I’m not being crazy or impolite to not answer. It makes for an uncomfortable conversation. I typically change the subject but I need a more polite but stern response.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

pursecrzy said:


> I make an appointment with my SA. You may want to consider doing the same with yours. That way I know she’s available and I have her undivided attention. Also, your SA can tell this other shopper she’ll have to wait until your appointment is finished.
> 
> Takes the spontaneity out of shopping but you’ll be happier.


I like this idea!  I’ll try it when I go pick up my SO. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## etoupebirkin

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Thank you! I’m so glad that I’m not being crazy or impolite to not answer. It makes for an uncomfortable conversation. I typically change the subject but I need a more polite but stern response.


I might be direct with this person and say that I don’t discuss my purchase history with anyone, and that includes my husband!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

etoupebirkin said:


> I might be direct with this person and say that I don’t discuss my purchase history with anyone, and that includes my husband!


I like it!  Great comeback and I can laugh it off. Hopefully DH is not with me when I say that.


----------



## eagle1002us

PoppyLadyBird said:


> there’s this woman I run into periodically at H that askes me how I got my first B, how much have I spent, how much do I spend, do I have an Instagram where I show all my H? Do I like other brands over H? etc., etc. I appreciate her enthusiasm, yet I feel that asking my purchasing history is private. Do any of you feel the same? I’m all in for telling her about how much I value H but how do I discreetly decline on answering 20 questions on everything, especially on how much I spend?!  It makes me feel uncomfortable because I really don’t know her and although she seems nice, I don’t feel a connection to this gal. She and I share the same SA and it makes it hard for me to have a convo with my SA if she is around.



 I was wearing something that caught this podiatrist's eye and she demanded to know how much I paid for it.   She was a doc at a practice I use regularly.  I felt so put on the spot.  If I told her that it was none of her biz (possibly less directly) I might run into a Seinfeld-sit com episode situation where the doc writes something in my chart.  I think I mumbled something but I was really mad.  I wouldn't go to a podiatrist for years afterwords.  (I would rather go to a dentist any day than to a podiatrist).  
I mentioned to someone I knew in passing that I had a stationary bike and he demanded to know what I paid for it (what? He doesn't read advertisements?).   Anyhow, I wouldn't tell him and he got mad, gave me a dirty look.  But I felt much better about blowing him off.   It was worth it.  He's sort of an intrusive individual, anyhow. 
*PoppyLadyBird*, a situation like you describe makes it easy for the other person saying  you paid too much.   People who sell the kind of stuff they ask (or would like to buy it if they could) about are really good at coming out with a snarky observation.  It's really an expression of jealousy on their part.  If you respond with a price, they could respond, "I would never pay that," which is of course a put-down.

Maybe just tell her you don't want to misinform her so she should just ask the SA.  Or tell her you can't remember which she won't like but you're off the hook.


----------



## Animetc

etoupebirkin said:


> I also think you can make something with scarf wraps and a maxi twilly too. I have a MaiTai fur scarf. Let me see what I can do tomorrow.



Interested in seeing this!


----------



## acrowcounted

PoppyLadyBird said:


> there’s this woman I run into periodically at H that askes me how I got my first B, how much have I spent, how much do I spend, do I have an Instagram where I show all my H? Do I like other brands over H? etc., etc. I appreciate her enthusiasm, yet I feel that asking my purchasing history is private. Do any of you feel the same? I’m all in for telling her about how much I value H but how do I discreetly decline on answering 20 questions on everything, especially on how much I spend?!  It makes me feel uncomfortable because I really don’t know her and although she seems nice, I don’t feel a connection to this gal. She and I share the same SA and it makes it hard for me to have a convo with my SA if she is around.


"Actually, I don't really keep track of that kind of stuff. I just buy what I love. There is this great website, the purse forum, though where lots of people share their experiences. Maybe that could give you an idea of what's typical?" 

But yeah, that's totally weird and invasive. Sounds like you've handled it gracefully so far though.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

eagle1002us said:


> I was wearing something that caught this podiatrist's eye and she demanded to know how much I paid for it.   She was a doc at a practice I use regularly.  I felt so put on the spot.  If I told her that it was none of her biz (possibly less directly) I might run into a Seinfeld-sit com episode situation where the doc writes something in my chart.  I think I mumbled something but I was really mad.  I wouldn't go to a podiatrist for years afterwords.  (I would rather go to a dentist any day than to a podiatrist).
> I mentioned to someone I knew in passing that I had a stationary bike and he demanded to know what I paid for it (what? He doesn't read advertisements?).   Anyhow, I wouldn't tell him and he got mad, gave me a dirty look.  But I felt much better about blowing him off.   It was worth it.  He's sort of an intrusive individual, anyhow.
> *PoppyLadyBird*, a situation like you describe makes it easy for the other person saying  you paid too much.   People who sell the kind of stuff they ask (or would like to buy it if they could) about are really good at coming out with a snarky observation.  It's really an expression of jealousy on their part.  If you respond with a price, they could respond, "I would never pay that," which is of course a put-down.
> Maybe just tell her you don't want to misinform her so she should just ask the SA.  Or tell her you can't remember which she won't like but you're off the hook.


She is desperate for a birkin and I told her I was happy to hear she finally got a Kelly. She is reading the book “how to buy a birkin” and asks a million questions but it’s at the point that it’s getting way too personal on how I got mine and how much I’ve spent, etc. I love your podiatrist story and have had the same experience there too about the dr scribbling something in the notes haha!. On a side note, I have a good friend that told me that she was mad when she saw me carrying my Birkin and was mad that she cannot get one. Crazy people.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

acrowcounted said:


> "Actually, I don't really keep track of that kind of stuff. I just buy what I love. There is this great website, the purse forum, though where lots of people share their experiences. Maybe that could give you an idea of what's typical?"
> 
> But yeah, that's totally weird and invasive. Sounds like you've handled it gracefully so far though.


I like this advice!  Thank you oh wise one @acrowcounted


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

PS. DH thinks it’s a sales ploy fr H that I got my SO in four months. He was mad last night and told me that I have to hold off from H for awhile and I cannot give my SA a wish list for my next B or K  I could have bought a new Cadillac by now   He does not want to go with me to pick up my SO either. He is not being fun. Pout pout. Guess I’ll ramp up working like crazy at home to do the yard work and all maintenance so I can say “just earnin the Birkin,” and that makes him happy. Now I need to figure out how to perform maintenance on the hvac, clean his car, etc.,and I’ll really steal his heart. Lol  any of you gals in the same situation? We are a team and he likes to stick to goals. It’s for our best interest I know...


----------



## aisham

eagle1002us said:


> I was wearing something that caught this podiatrist's eye and she demanded to know how much I paid for it.   She was a doc at a practice I use regularly.  I felt so put on the spot.  If I told her that it was none of her biz (possibly less directly) I might run into a Seinfeld-sit com episode situation where the doc writes something in my chart.  I think I mumbled something but I was really mad.  I wouldn't go to a podiatrist for years afterwords.  (I would rather go to a dentist any day than to a podiatrist).
> I mentioned to someone I knew in passing that I had a stationary bike and he demanded to know what I paid for it (what? He doesn't read advertisements?).   Anyhow, I wouldn't tell him and he got mad, gave me a dirty look.  But I felt much better about blowing him off.   It was worth it.  He's sort of an intrusive individual, anyhow.
> *PoppyLadyBird*, a situation like you describe makes it easy for the other person saying  you paid too much.   People who sell the kind of stuff they ask (or would like to buy it if they could) about are really good at coming out with a snarky observation.  It's really an expression of jealousy on their part.  If you respond with a price, they could respond, "I would never pay that," which is of course a put-down.
> 
> Maybe just tell her you don't want to misinform her so she should just ask the SA.  Or tell her you can't remember which she won't like but you're off the hook.



So it is an international thing  I thought it only happing in my community , where people ask you how much is this thing that you are wearing when it's price is easily found on the brands website or in the actual store !! That dr. should've said " wow I like your ( ...) what brand is it ? " if it doesn't have Hermes shaped on top of it  . Then secretly search the WORLd WIDE WEB for its price like all of us . It is uncomfortable to be asked how much is this , unless it is someone you actually know and share the same interest with .


----------



## aisham

PoppyLadyBird said:


> She is desperate for a birkin and I told her I was happy to hear she finally got a Kelly. She is reading the book “how to buy a birkin” and asks a million questions but it’s at the point that it’s getting way too personal on how I got mine and how much I’ve spent, etc. I love your podiatrist story and have had the same experience there too about the dr scribbling something in the notes haha!. On a side note, I have a good friend that told me that she was mad when she saw me carrying my Birkin and was mad that she cannot get one. Crazy people.



Each time I walk in to hermes with my exotic Kelly ( that I bought from that store ) all the ladies start to ask my SA where did she get her bag from ? is it from here ? why did you sell one to her not to me ? why do you use this police ! we want a bag we are willing to pay for the bag but we don't understand why we have to buy lots of sh*t in order to do so !! How much did she pay for it ? and what did she buy in order to get it ?

All of that happened behind my back, but I saw them whispering to my SA  . But one lady really got upset and started to shout at my SA . I stayed in a corner amazed


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

aisham said:


> Each time I walk in to hermes with my exotic Kelly ( that I bought from that store ) all the ladies start to ask my SA where did she get her bag from ? is it from here ? why did you sell one to her not to me ? why do you use this police ! we want a bag we are willing to pay for the bag but we don't understand why we have to buy lots of sh*t in order to do so !! How much did she pay for it ? and what did she buy in order to get it ?
> 
> All of that happened behind my back, but I saw them whispering to my SA  . But one lady really got upset and started to shout at my SA . I stayed in a corner amazed


Omg ppl are crazy. I thought I invited issues with my sweet tadelakt birkin, and I can’t imagine the love and envy of an exotic. Ppl are not nice. I would approach you and say what a lovely exotic you have and that’s it. I love this chat room to hear about how we all deal with the crazy people/ people who act crazy when they see you carrying and how we all handle the situation. Let’s all continue to keep our good grace and all will be well


----------



## aisham

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Omg ppl are crazy. I thought I invited issues with my sweet tadelakt birkin, and I can’t imagine the love and envy of an exotic. Ppl are not nice. I would approach you and say what a lovely exotic you have and that’s it. I love this chat room to hear about how we all deal with the crazy people/ people who act crazy when they see you carrying and how we all handle the situation. Let’s all continue to keep our good grace and all will be well



you are right  let's spread love . I like to complement ladies on how they look or on their bags and outfits , some are very nice and complement me back.  Some smile a shy smile and say thanks.  some look horrified like I just insulted them, look at me from head to toe , smile a yellow smile and go away ! are they this insecure ?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

When asked for the brand or cost of something I'm wearing, my rely is generally, "It was a gift."


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hey CG, how are you doing?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Hanging in there, EB.  I have an ortho appt. on Monday and I'm expecting him to tell me I need surgery on my left wrist.  After nine weeks, it's little improved.  On the upside, my foot is 90% back to normal, and my right wrist gets a little better every day.  I'm still in splints and can't drive, but in the great scheme of things, not bad!

Thank you for asking!


----------



## eagle1002us

PoppyLadyBird said:


> She is desperate for a birkin and I told her I was happy to hear she finally got a Kelly. She is reading the book “how to buy a birkin” and asks a million questions but it’s at the point that it’s getting way too personal on how I got mine and how much I’ve spent, etc. I love your podiatrist story and have had the same experience there too about the dr scribbling something in the notes haha!. On a side note, I have a good friend that told me that she was mad when she saw me carrying my Birkin and was mad that she cannot get one. Crazy people.


If you really want to fry her tell her she can't afford one.   A vendor I occasionally bought from once told me I couldn't afford a David Webb bracelet that I wanted to try on.  Oh, I was mad about that.   Doesn't he know that some people will move heaven and earth to get what they want?  (Like buy a whole bunch of tschotskes  -- Petit "H" for example (otherwise called "Hermes leftovers" to get a bag.)  Did I ever get the bracelet?  Nah.   He wouldn't let me try it on.  


However, without intending to, I got my revenge years later.   His wife was at the helm and I asked if she had iolite rings.  Oh, she got really mad.   I wasn't trying to upset her, it's just that iolites look better than tanzanites on me.   I guess she got made b/c evidently the shopping channels are full of iolites.   But I have read and agree with the statement that iolites, if not too dark, can be a good looking blue-violet stone.


----------



## etoupebirkin

^^^ Eagle, That frosts my heinie. You never know what people can afford. Maybe not immediately, but in the future. It also makes you not want to buy from that particular designer or vendor. And if you’re a seller, alienating buyers for discretionary purchases would seem to me to be counterproductive.

Smart salespeople let you try on anything.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Had my surgery today. Things went well. 
Right now I’m waiting for the pain meds to kick in so I can get some sleep. The coolest thing I got, aside from the boot and crutches are these electronic compression sleeves for my calves. It’s supposed to help prevent blood clots. You put these things on and once a minute they compress. It feels like a massage on my calves,


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> ^^^ Eagle, That frosts my heinie. You never know what people can afford. Maybe not immediately, but in the future. It also makes you not want to buy from that particular designer or vendor. And if you’re a seller, alienating buyers for discretionary purchases would seem to me to be counterproductive.
> 
> Smart salespeople let you try on anything.


Thank you, EB, I totally agree.   It was dumb of him to not let me try on the bracelet.   If I liked the bracelet, I would have cut back on H!  
Hope your surgery does the trick for you!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Yeah. I think that I’ll sweetly tell her that I just buy what I love and don’t feel comfortable talking about personal spending. Thanks everyone! Happy Friday! Just cleaned my office and went through many many years of files. What an accomplishment. Moving to temp space while our new building gets built.  Zzzzzz Have Happy Dreams of Orange boxes and sweet things


----------



## etoupebirkin

My SA at Neimas let me try on anything for fun. I bought a lot of stuff from her over the years. She’s now at Saks in Tyson’s. Graff is there. They let me play there. I recently bought some earrings and pendant. They are some of their smaller items, but perfect for every day wear.

When giving me jewelry travel pouches formy pieces, they tossed in a larger necklace one because they’d like to put a bug in my ear about it,


----------



## pursecrzy

Playing with Graff?


----------



## etoupebirkin

BTW, IMO the Saks in Tysons is exponentially better than Neimans. 
The store manager at Saks is superior and her leadership fosters happier SAs and that leads to a far better customer experience.


----------



## etoupebirkin

pursecrzy said:


> Playing with Graff?


I have to say it is a BOATLOAD of fun.
They have this killer 5 carat Marquise ring that is just so rock and roll. I just look and drool.

I got the sapphire and diamond butterfly ear studs and the ruby and diamond butterfly pendant. I won’t wear the together,except perhaps on July 4. But I have a sapphire/diamond long chain that works with the earrings and a ruby/diamond ring that works with the pendant, 

I’ll take pics and post once I get up.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here’s pics of the Graff.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

etoupebirkin said:


> Here’s pics of the Graff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349751
> View attachment 4349752


Perfect companions for Rouge Casaque and Blue Electrique


----------



## pursecrzy

Lovely EB!


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> Had my surgery today. Things went well.
> Right now I’m waiting for the pain meds to kick in so I can get some sleep. The coolest thing I got, aside from the boot and crutches are these electronic compression sleeves for my calves. It’s supposed to help prevent blood clots. You put these things on and once a minute they compress. It feels like a massage on my calves,



eb,  hope you are feeling better today! Do these things come in full body size.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, how's your recovery progressing?


----------



## etoupebirkin

CG, I think it’s going reasonably well. I got dizzy/nauseous a bit yesterday. I think that may be a reaction to the anesthetic. So I just rested with my foot elevated. I have less pain than I thought. But I keep the boot on even when I sleep to protect it. 

Today I’m taking it easy working on a jigsaw puzzle.

I hope you continue to be on the mend.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

A puzzle sounds like a good idea, EB!  Keeping the boot on at night is a smart move.  

BTW, love your Graff pieces!  But, I'm absolutely swooning over the sapphire diamond necklace.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> My SA at Neimas let me try on anything for fun. I bought a lot of stuff from her over the years. She’s now at Saks in Tyson’s. Graff is there. They let me play there. I recently bought some earrings and pendant. They are some of their smaller items, but perfect for every day wear.
> 
> When giving me jewelry travel pouches formy pieces, they tossed in a larger necklace one because they’d like to put a bug in my ear about it,



Did they give you the larger necklace on approval?   Did it work, did you get it?   With something so personal as jewelry seeing IRL how it works for your lifestyle and wardrobe is probably a pretty workable merchandising strategy.

EB, what do you think of the price of rings like the chunky oversized David Webb rings NM carries (or did carry several years ago), the kind that cost like $35K and are made of hardstone, not necessarily an unheated Burmese sapphire (altho that would probably be $100K).   I liked looking at NM precious jewelry although I do not have a life that would use it. 

 Tourmalines and zircons have always been interesting stones.  I think Elizabeth Gage had peachy zircons once?  Weren't her intaglio rings made of leaded glass? I don't understand the appeal of glass cabochons unless it's like Robert Goossens made for Chanel or YSL.  Now that jewelry would be very collectible.   H had a very brief "moment" like 4-5 years ago when it had some intaglio jewelry.   That jewelry didn't stick around, it was probably too much of an antique style not appeal to their hip younger customers. 

 I wish I could design jewelry.   I took several jewelry classes at the Art League and then I "clutched" at the moment I had to figure out what to do as a project.  These were silver classes.   I do better with beading.

 I haven't been to NM precious jewelry for years or really any part of Tyson's except Nordies (for the cafe and the clothes).  I browse on-line now for just about everything.   

NM closed like 8 stores recently if what I read is correct.  Having an econ background prompts me to occasionally read stuff about how well the retail sector is doing, who owns who, who's the latest magic merchant, etc.  This e-commerce is really a killer for brick & mortar stores.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> A puzzle sounds like a good idea, EB!  Keeping the boot on at night is a smart move.
> 
> BTW, love your Graff pieces!  But, I'm absolutely swooning over the sapphire diamond necklace.


I got the sapphire necklace on eBay. It’s one of my favorite pieces I own. 

I happened to buy a diamond necklace from the same eBay seller but did not wear it. I asked the seller if I could trade the diamond for the sapphire. We traded and I added a nominal amount of money. Ir’s One of the best things I’ve bought.


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> Did they give you the larger necklace on approval?   Did it work, did you get it?   With something so personal as jewelry seeing IRL how it works for your lifestyle and wardrobe is probably a pretty workable merchandising strategy.
> 
> EB, what do you think of the price of rings like the chunky oversized David Webb rings NM carries (or did carry several years ago), the kind that cost like $35K and are made of hardstone, not necessarily an unheated Burmese sapphire (altho that would probably be $100K).   I liked looking at NM precious jewelry although I do not have a life that would use it.
> 
> Tourmalines and zircons have always been interesting stones.  I think Elizabeth Gage had peachy zircons once?  Weren't her intaglio rings made of leaded glass? I don't understand the appeal of glass cabochons unless it's like Robert Goossens made for Chanel or YSL.  Now that jewelry would be very collectible.   H had a very brief "moment" like 4-5 years ago when it had some intaglio jewelry.   That jewelry didn't stick around, it was probably too much of an antique style not appeal to their hip younger customers.
> 
> I wish I could design jewelry.   I took several jewelry classes at the Art League and then I "clutched" at the moment I had to figure out what to do as a project.  These were silver classes.   I do better with beading.
> 
> I haven't been to NM precious jewelry for years or really any part of Tyson's except Nordies (for the cafe and the clothes).  I browse on-line now for just about everything.
> 
> NM closed like 8 stores recently if what I read is correct.  Having an econ background prompts me to occasionally read stuff about how well the retail sector is doing, who owns who, who's the latest magic merchant, etc.  This e-commerce is really a killer for brick & mortar stores.


No, I have not bought a large Graff necklace. One one sale at my local store is $90K. It’s wishful thinking on everyone’s part.

Regarding the chunky Webb rings, they are too big for me. I got turned off by Webb. Most of their stuff is way to big for me and if I’m going for a bold look, I’ll always choose Verdura.

I think you are thinking about Elizabeth Locke. She uses a lot of Mother-of-Peal backed Venetian Glass Intaglios in her jewelry. ‘Be admired Elizabeth Gage’s work, but have never seen a piece in real life.

I love tourmalines and spinels. Zircons are soft stones. 

I read that it’s likely Neimans will go through bankruptcy this year. They have more debt than they can handle. The Tysons store used to be one of the most profitable ones. Due to the idiotic new store management, they lost their biggest salesperson to Saks. Her clientele (including me) no longer shop there. 
For example, my SA sold $1million in Verdura alone in her last year at Neimans.

I’m also sure in store boutiques like VCA, Chanel and Vuitton are concerned about the potential bankruptcy as well.

Neimans did not treat me well at all, even before my SA left. So I am glad I’m done with them.


----------



## Flip88

Hermes24Fbg said:


> I think a brown chinchilla strap would look better with a himalaya Kelly...


Sorry for such a late reply. Chinchilla being a delicate fur might not be best for a strap but agree it would look amazing.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> No, I have not bought a large Graff necklace. One one sale at my local store is $90K. It’s wishful thinking on everyone’s part.
> 
> Regarding the chunky Webb rings, they are too big for me. I got turned off by Webb. Most of their stuff is way to big for me and if I’m going for a bold look, I’ll always choose Verdura.
> 
> I think you are thinking about Elizabeth Locke. She uses a lot of Mother-of-Peal backed Venetian Glass Intaglios in her jewelry. ‘Be admired Elizabeth Gage’s work, but have never seen a piece in real life.
> 
> I love tourmalines and spinels. Zircons are soft stones.
> 
> I read that it’s likely Neimans will go through bankruptcy this year. They have more debt than they can handle. The Tysons store used to be one of the most profitable ones. Due to the idiotic new store management, they lost their biggest salesperson to Saks. Her clientele (including me) no longer shop there.
> For example, my SA sold $1million in Verdura alone in her last year at Neimans.
> 
> I’m also sure in store boutiques like VCA, Chanel and Vuitton are concerned about the potential bankruptcy as well.
> 
> Neimans did not treat me well at all, even before my SA left. So I am glad I’m done with them.



Interesting.  Thanks for your reply.  Despite banging my hands against file cabinets for years I have not damaged any ring, including zircons.  (Now I am retired, no more exposure to them!).    

The trick with zircons is to put them in a protected setting like a bezel.  (The jeweler has to know how to set zircons this way w/o damaging the stone).   A prong setting exposes the edges to chipping.  Some people do dishes, gardening and swimming in chlorinated pools in gold jewelry, i.e., rings.  They are nuts. 

I read some fuss about the headquarters SFA in NY remodeling to put the fine jewelry in the basement for better security and Cartier objected.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

etoupebirkin said:


> Had my surgery today. Things went well.
> Right now I’m waiting for the pain meds to kick in so I can get some sleep. The coolest thing I got, aside from the boot and crutches are these electronic compression sleeves for my calves. It’s supposed to help prevent blood clots. You put these things on and once a minute they compress. It feels like a massage on my calves,


You’ll love these! DH had surgery and he told me that these compression sleeves felt like a wonderful massage. Get well soon!


----------



## Rouge H

Wishing you a speedy recovery EB❤️


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, how's. the recovery going?


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> EB, how's. the recovery going?


 CG- have the same question for you, have been thinking about the two of you.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

csshopper said:


> CG- have the same question for you, have been thinking about the two of you.



Thanks for asking, CSS.  I'm better. I got my right hand splint removed Monday and permission to drive.  Will need surgery on my left wrist, but I'm going to give it a little time to see if the pain lessens.  It didn't set properly, and is still quite painful.  But, when he described the fix, I opted to hold off a bit.  

How are you managing through the cold months?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> EB, how's. the recovery going?


The recovery is going well. Tuesday, I walked about 2 miles. I took the Metro to the Caps game and then walked to where the car was parked. I definitely over did it. So Wednesday  and a Thursday, I took it easy.

Today, I worked out with my trainer. And that felt good.

How are you doing?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Wow, EB, I'm impressed!  Is your boot off?


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thanks for asking, CSS.  I'm better. I got my right hand splint removed Monday and permission to drive.  Will need surgery on my left wrist, but I'm going to give it a little time to see if the pain lessens.  It didn't set properly, and is still quite painful.  But, when he described the fix, I opted to hold off a bit.
> 
> How are you managing through the cold months?



CG, Feeling a little "moldy"  these days. We have experienced two, count them two, "Atmospheric Rivers" in one week. This is the equivalent of being parked in a car wash while the water pounds and pounds on you. But, in truth, I am not complaining, have not suffered damage to house or property and it is preferable to me than the years long draught that previously plagued my part of the West. 

Feeling somewhat housebound it provided time to do some closet purging and some interior re design. I belong to a local Home Dec group and our speaker last month was a Redesigner, a person who focuses on repurposing your own decor to give a fresh, updated look. She was an inspiration and resulted in my "new" master bedroom.  The flip side is the knowledge, that after trial and error, the original placement of some art work is the best and should stay in place. Lots of lifting, dragging, ladder climbing etc so got a work out as well. 

Sending ~~~~~~~~~~~for healing.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> Wow, EB, I'm impressed!  Is your boot off?


Not yet. Probably after the stitches come out next week.
I will say showering is a challenge because I cannot get the bandage wet or I have to drive to Bethesda to get it changed. It is the one-legged challenge.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Got my stitches out yesterday.

Today, I tried some real shoes that I thought would work. They didn't. Luckily I had a pair of Chucks in my office. By the end of the day I was pretty uncomfortable. I ended up buying a pair of new UGGS. Those worked. 

Once I got out of the boot, the joint in my foot moves. And it needs to. But it hurts. Going to make an appt with the physical therapist. for some help.

This is worse than the surgery.


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> Got my stitches out yesterday.
> 
> Today, I tried some real shoes that I thought would work. They didn't. Luckily I had a pair of Chucks in my office. By the end of the day I was pretty uncomfortable. I ended up buying a pair of new UGGS. Those worked.
> 
> Once I got out of the boot, the joint in my foot moves. And it needs to. But it hurts. Going to make an appt with the physical therapist. for some help.
> 
> This is worse than the surgery.


Sorry EB.  Sounds like you’ve been going through a lot. Take it easy as it will pay off in healing.


----------



## eagle1002us

aisham said:


> Each time I walk in to hermes with my exotic Kelly ( that I bought from that store ) all the ladies start to ask my SA where did she get her bag from ? is it from here ? why did you sell one to her not to me ? why do you use this police ! we want a bag we are willing to pay for the bag but we don't understand why we have to buy lots of sh*t in order to do so !! How much did she pay for it ? and what did she buy in order to get it ?
> 
> All of that happened behind my back, but I saw them whispering to my SA  . But one lady really got upset and started to shout at my SA . I stayed in a corner amazed


If I'm not interrupting the flow of the thread too much, may I jump in and say something about the requirement to buy lots of sh*t?   I was a customer at an established boutique for maybe 25 years.   I got offered bags and I bought them now and then (do not have a huge collection, tho.   I have 3 bags).   I never considered getting a bag b/c I liked H's silver jewelry and of course the scarves.   Well, manager said it's time for you to get a bag (said nicely).   
Now, the original boutique has closed b/c a new boutique open in a better (more pedestrian traffic) location.   I am not a known quantity to the manager.   She came new to this particular boutique.   I get the feeling that I have to buy lots and lots of sh*t to "earn" the option of getting a bag.  This rather fries me.   Is this right?  I guess the SM has the power to allocate goodies and I am too low on the totem pole to get her respect and attention.   But paying my dues all over again?  Ugh.


----------



## bespoke_vicky

Hi Everyone!,

Haven't been on in a while happy to be active in the community again!


----------



## ouija board

eagle1002us said:


> If I'm not interrupting the flow of the thread too much, may I jump in and say something about the requirement to buy lots of sh*t?   I was a customer at an established boutique for maybe 25 years.   I got offered bags and I bought them now and then (do not have a huge collection, tho.   I have 3 bags).   I never considered getting a bag b/c I liked H's silver jewelry and of course the scarves.   Well, manager said it's time for you to get a bag (said nicely).
> Now, the original boutique has closed b/c a new boutique open in a better (more pedestrian traffic) location.   I am not a known quantity to the manager.   She came new to this particular boutique.   I get the feeling that I have to buy lots and lots of sh*t to "earn" the option of getting a bag.  This rather fries me.   Is this right?  I guess the SM has the power to allocate goodies and I am too low on the totem pole to get her respect and attention.   But paying my dues all over again?  Ugh.



Eagle, I went through a similar situation when my beloved long time SA retired. I switched to a closer store 3 hrs away where I had no purchase record. I haven’t been on the lookout for a Birkin or Kelly in years, so maybe that’s why I’ve didn’t feel any pressure to buy anything, but my current SA called me about a Birkin after maybe a year of very sporadic shopping that possibly amounted to a few thousand dollars. Maybe it was because I bought home goods and a T-shirt, who knows. I’ve never been one to buy expensive stuff in order to buy an expensive bag, and I haven’t felt the need to start doing that with the new store/SA. If I were you, I’d look for a good SA first and worry about the Birkin second since you can’t get the latter without the former.


----------



## ouija board

Sending healing vibes to everyone who’s had surgery or is recovering from injuries!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hi OB and Vicky!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

ouija board said:


> Eagle, I went through a similar situation when my beloved long time SA retired. I switched to a closer store 3 hrs away where I had no purchase record. I haven’t been on the lookout for a Birkin or Kelly in years, so maybe that’s why I’ve didn’t feel any pressure to buy anything, but my current SA called me about a Birkin after maybe a year of very sporadic shopping that possibly amounted to a few thousand dollars. Maybe it was because I bought home goods and a T-shirt, who knows. I’ve never been one to buy expensive stuff in order to buy an expensive bag, and I haven’t felt the need to start doing that with the new store/SA. If I were you, I’d look for a good SA first and worry about the Birkin second since you can’t get the latter without the former.


You are so so so right ouija board!    The SA I worked with at my last store was someone I really really liked but who got promoted.  After that, I was a bit bummed out and didn't feel like cultivating the person I got assigned to.  When I went to NYC in December, even tho I hadn't been in the store for at least a good two years, right off the bat the SA volunteered that she remembered me.  She's someone I like working with.   I don't know if in the NY stores the SAs can work the whole store but certainly she matters for her specialty.
Thank you so much Ouija Board.   I was truly putting the carriage before the horse!!  Now that I'm retired I might be going to NYC much more than once every couple of years.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

Does anyone know if hermes still has the same restrictions of 2 bags (birkin/Kelly/Constance) per semester?


----------



## acrowcounted

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> Does anyone know if hermes still has the same restrictions of 2 bags (birkin/Kelly/Constance) per semester?


Country? In the USA, there is generally a one B/K per household limit and no limit on Cs or other bags. There are always exceptions those for favored clients.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

acrowcounted said:


> Country? In the USA, there is generally a one B/K per household limit and no limit on Cs or other bags. There are always exceptions those for favored clients.


USA. I was told that C is a quota bag. Is that regional?


----------



## acrowcounted

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> USA. I was told that C is a quota bag. Is that regional?


May be for your store only? We hear rumors now and then that it will be a quota bag eventually but in most USA stores, quota bags are just B and K.


----------



## kaango

I’m new to Hermès and I would like to know if anyone could tell me what the official name for the Hermès mini Evelyne is? Thank you


----------



## acrowcounted

kaango said:


> I’m new to Hermès and I would like to know if anyone could tell me what the official name for the Hermès mini Evelyne is? Thank you


Evelyne TPM (tres petite model) or mini Evelyne is fine. SAs will know it by both names.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

My son could use some of those powerful Chat vibes next Tuesday as he undergoes two fairly invasive diagnostic health tests.  All vibes, prayers, wheel spinning and the like would be very much appreciated.


----------



## lulilu

Cavalier Girl said:


> My son could use some of those powerful Chat vibes next Tuesday as he undergoes two fairly invasive diagnostic health tests.  All vibes, prayers, wheel spinning and the like would be very much appreciated.



Of course, CG.  Sending prayers for DS, you and his family.  These are such scary things.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, Luli.  I'm trying not to worry until I know there's reason for it, but until then, I think cocktail hour is going to start at noon for me.


----------



## lulilu

There are prayers to help one keep from worrying and dealing with the inevitable wait for results.  xoxxox

But cocktails are definitely helpful.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> My son could use some of those powerful Chat vibes next Tuesday as he undergoes two fairly invasive diagnostic health tests.  All vibes, prayers, wheel spinning and the like would be very much appreciated.


Sending you LOTS OF VIBES~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cocktails too.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, EB!  How is your surgery healing?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, EB!  How is your surgery healing?


I did my first 1.5 mile walk today!!! It has not fully healed, but I can see so much progress. I think I’m going to do the other side in May. I’ll have matching scars. 

How are your wrists doing?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Gosh EB, you've made wonderful progress!  If the second one does as well as the first, you'll be in great shape! I'm so happy for you.

The bone in my foot has completely healed, and my right wrist is back about 70%. The left one didn't heal properly and is still quite painful. I have an ortho appt. in a couple of weeks to determine if I should go ahead with surgery now, or if I can wait till next fall.  All in all, I still feel pretty lucky.


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> My son could use some of those powerful Chat vibes next Tuesday as he undergoes two fairly invasive diagnostic health tests.  All vibes, prayers, wheel spinning and the like would be very much appreciated.


CG- yesterday must have been very stressful. Continuing to think of you and sending prayers for you and your son.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

csshopper said:


> CG- yesterday must have been very stressful. Continuing to think of you and sending prayers for you and your son.



Thank you, csshopper.  Yes, a very stressful day, but with mostly positive results!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Wonderful!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Just saw your post, CG...still sending positive thoughts.


----------



## lulilu

CG, I am glad to hear about the positive results for your son.  A big relief.  Now if you can just have those bones of yours heal quickly....


----------



## ouija board

CG, glad to hear your son’s testing was mostly good news! Still sending you and your son lots of vibes and prayers. 

EB, glad to hear you’re healing well! I’m loving your new pink Kelly [emoji173]️ I never wanted RT until it was gone, of course.

Looking for some opinions on hair color. Last year I had my hairdresser dye my hair blue on the tips, and despite the high maintenance, I loved it. This summer I’m planning purple or maybe, if I’m brave, a more magenta-y purple (Rose Pourpre, to be exact [emoji16]). I still can’t get a handle on whether the colored hair makes me look cool and edgy, or if it makes me like some crazy 40 yr old trying to look like a teenager. DD thinks I’ve lost my mind, but she also wears black knee socks with tennis shoes and a dress, so her fashion sense is a bit out there, too! Thoughts?


----------



## eagle1002us

ouija board said:


> CG, glad to hear your son’s testing was mostly good news! Still sending you and your son lots of vibes and prayers.
> 
> EB, glad to hear you’re healing well! I’m loving your new pink Kelly [emoji173]️ I never wanted RT until it was gone, of course.
> 
> Looking for some opinions on hair color. Last year I had my hairdresser dye my hair blue on the tips, and despite the high maintenance, I loved it. This summer I’m planning purple or maybe, if I’m brave, a more magenta-y purple (Rose Pourpre, to be exact [emoji16]). I still can’t get a handle on whether the colored hair makes me look cool and edgy, or if it makes me like some crazy 40 yr old trying to look like a teenager. DD thinks I’ve lost my mind, but she also wears black knee socks with tennis shoes and a dress, so her fashion sense is a bit out there, too! Thoughts?


Can you try one of those temporary spray-on colors to judge how comfortable you'll be with a warm color?  The blue sounds like it was pretty and edgy b/c it was done on the hair ends.   That made it subtle.  No teenager would be content with subtle.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> I have to say it is a BOATLOAD of fun.
> They have this killer 5 carat Marquise ring that is just so rock and roll. I just look and drool.
> 
> I got the sapphire and diamond butterfly ear studs and the ruby and diamond butterfly pendant. I won’t wear the together,except perhaps on July 4. But I have a sapphire/diamond long chain that works with the earrings and a ruby/diamond ring that works with the pendant,
> 
> I’ll take pics and post once I get up.


Is your ruby ring a heirloom piece?


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> Is your ruby ring a heirloom piece?


I got it at Saks. In fact it was in the achevy Chase store for years. My SA transferred it to the Tysons store where I bought it.


----------



## ouija board

eagle1002us said:


> Can you try one of those temporary spray-on colors to judge how comfortable you'll be with a warm color?  The blue sounds like it was pretty and edgy b/c it was done on the hair ends.   That made it subtle.  No teenager would be content with subtle.



The purple would be a dark or royal purple, not the more ashy lavender that you see a lot. I won’t do anything that hints at grey, lol! I’m less sure about the magenta because it’s definitely less subtle than the blue or purple.  I haven’t tried the spray in colors mainly because I have almost black hair. Not sure if it would show up. Good point about teenagers and subtlety, haha!


----------



## eagle1002us

ouija board said:


> The purple would be a dark or royal purple, not the more ashy lavender that you see a lot. I won’t do anything that hints at grey, lol! I’m less sure about the magenta because it’s definitely less subtle than the blue or purple.  I haven’t tried the spray in colors mainly because I have almost black hair. Not sure if it would show up. Good point about teenagers and subtlety, haha!


I was wondering if your hair was black b/c I thought the blue tips would complement the black color. Like you, I'm not sure about the magenta.  That doesn't mean it wouldn't work.   Your outfit might be the thing to make your overall look blend together.   Maybe you could get some clip-in extensions in a fashion color to try out the color?   My hair is now way too fine and thin to support a scrunchie but a few years ago I used one in vivid yellow faux hair that was fun to wear with a yellow outfit.  
Here's a link to a company I have used that also carries colorful extensions:
https://www.voguewigs.com/16-easilites-human-hair.html
I can see from this link what a fun look this sort of thing can be.  
I have been fooling around with hairpieces for a few years but I have gotten to the point of believing that only a wig may restore some look of fullness.  I've purchased a couple but did not have time to play with them before going on vacay.  It's a learning process more so than with clip-on hairpieces.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> I got it at Saks. In fact it was in the achevy Chase store for years. My SA transferred it to the Tysons store where I bought it.


It's a classic look.  The stone is a big and a nice color.  It's definitely the sort of timeless look you could pass on to your daughter!  (Rather the exact opposite of a chunky geometric David Webb ring, right!).


----------



## rk4265

This might be a dumb question but regarding rtw. Is Hermes resort collection their spring summer?


----------



## lulilu

ouija board said:


> CG, glad to hear your son’s testing was mostly good news! Still sending you and your son lots of vibes and prayers.
> 
> EB, glad to hear you’re healing well! I’m loving your new pink Kelly [emoji173]️ I never wanted RT until it was gone, of course.
> 
> Looking for some opinions on hair color. Last year I had my hairdresser dye my hair blue on the tips, and despite the high maintenance, I loved it. This summer I’m planning purple or maybe, if I’m brave, a more magenta-y purple (Rose Pourpre, to be exact [emoji16]). I still can’t get a handle on whether the colored hair makes me look cool and edgy, or if it makes me like some crazy 40 yr old trying to look like a teenager. DD thinks I’ve lost my mind, but she also wears black knee socks with tennis shoes and a dress, so her fashion sense is a bit out there, too! Thoughts?



Did you end up doing this OJB?  I think it would look great with your dark hair.  You are definitely not too old to do it either.  My sister is older than you and has either white hair or some shade of pink.  She wears it short and changes it often.  (She does work in film/tv production wardrobe, so I think there is some pressure to be "out there," but a darkish blue on your dark hair will be subtle and look cool IMO.)


----------



## Cavalier Girl

In the last couple of years, I've let my hair go gray, and have been so tempted to have lavender or purple streaks added.  But given how excruciating the growing out process was, I keep talking myself out of it.  At my age, there's nothing edgy about it, just mostly just eccentric. 

OB, go for it!


----------



## etoupebirkin

CG, I tried a temporary lavender wash on my hair. It turned out pretty subtle and made my overall hair look darker. And then it washed out.


----------



## ouija board

Lulilu, I’m planning to do the purple this week, if my hairdresser can get the color. Apparently, purple is in high demand, and the supplier is sold out!  The blue last year ended up very subtle and hard to see when it was freshly done, but very noticeable when it faded to green [emoji51] I was going for Blue Electric, and by the end of summer and multiple trips to my hairdresser had achieved that shade on the ends. This year I’m hoping for a nice vibrant Iris or Anemone. If only Hermes did hair colors [emoji16]

CG, I think the lavender wash would be pretty! I’d try the temporary washes if my hair wasn’t so dark.


----------



## AnnaE

Cavalier Girl said:


> In the last couple of years, I've let my hair go gray, and have been so tempted to have lavender or purple streaks added.  But given how excruciating the growing out process was, I keep talking myself out of it.  At my age, there's nothing edgy about it, just mostly just eccentric.
> 
> OB, go for it!



You can try something like the L'Oreal Colorista spray -- it's inexpensive and only lasts for a few washes.


----------



## eagle1002us

ouija board said:


> Lulilu, I’m planning to do the purple this week, if my hairdresser can get the color. Apparently, purple is in high demand, and the supplier is sold out!  The blue last year ended up very subtle and hard to see when it was freshly done, but very noticeable when it faded to green [emoji51] I was going for Blue Electric, and by the end of summer and multiple trips to my hairdresser had achieved that shade on the ends. This year I’m hoping for a nice vibrant Iris or Anemone. If only Hermes did hair colors [emoji16]
> 
> CG, I think the lavender wash would be pretty! I’d try the temporary washes if my hair wasn’t so dark.


Somebody posted an article recently (what link, can't remember) that H was expanding into cosmetics.  After all, it has a perfume line and that's one of the anchors of a cosmetics line.  
If you put streaks in your hair that fade or you no longer want them I would the hairdresser could eliminate them through re-coloring.


----------



## etoupebirkin

My heart is breaking for Paris.


----------



## lulilu

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2019/04/15/notre-dame-cathedral-fire-paris/3474597002/

It makes me feel physically ill.


----------



## leechiyong

Absolutely heartbreaking.


----------



## nicole0612

This makes me feel so sad and powerless. What an immeasurable loss.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Crying watching the news tonight. So so sad. I’ve  so many happy memories of Notre Dame from childhood right up until recently. A beautiful piece of history destroyed.


----------



## lulilu




----------



## lulilu

The NYTimes has amazing photos:  https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/15/world/europe/notre-dame-fire.html?smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur


----------



## cremel

This is heart broken. It is unbearable.  My husband is in France right now.  French citizens are in shock and crucifying pain. The Bishop is crying till he passes out then waking up and cry again. People started coming to the street to sing together. What a sad scene !! It’s the symbol it’s the landmark it’s the absolutely arts of construction! 200 years spent building it. I am in disbelief and I cannot bear to see it falling...


----------



## eagle1002us

lulilu said:


> The NYTimes has amazing photos:  https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/15/world/europe/notre-dame-fire.html?smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur


lulilu, Good article, made some good points and had good pix.  Thanks for link.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> This is heart broken. It is unbearable.  My husband is in France right now.  French citizens are in shock and crucifying pain. The Bishop is crying till he passes out then waking up and cry again. People started coming to the street to sing together. What a sad scene !! It’s the symbol it’s the landmark it’s the absolutely arts of construction! 200 years spent building it. I am in disbelief and I cannot bear to see it falling...


We were in Paris less than a month ago and discussed seeing  Notre Dame.   I passed b/c the guidebook we were using said there would be long lines, like 90 minutes long.   Although I had never seen the interior, I didn't think my knees could take it.   DH had when he was younger, fortunately.     We went to the Rue de Bac instead, which is a small  Catholic shrine and very accessible. 

Cremel, yes, you are so right.


----------



## cremel

Eagle, we never know when is the last time as DH always says.  

We shall give Gucci a big shout-out. François-Henri Pinault [emoji106][emoji106]100 million Euros.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Did anybody see the Paris Notre Dame fire last night! It was terrible! So sad! I truly hope that they can at least rebuild it!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-mln-euros-for-paris-notre-dame-idUSKCN1RS0H8

“PARIS (Reuters) - French billionaire businessman Bernard Arnault’s family and his LVMH luxury goods group will donate 200 million euros ($226 million) to help repair Paris’ Notre-Dame cathedral, said a statement issued on behalf of Arnault.

“The Arnault family and the LVMH group would like to show their solidarity ata this time of national tragedy, and are joining up to help rebuild this extraordinary cathedral, which is a symbol of France, of its heritage and of French unity,” said the statement.

Arnault’s pledge follows a similar 100 million euros donation for Notre-Dame from Francois Henri Pinault, who heads the Kering luxury goods company.”


----------



## KellyObsessed

very generous of the Pinault and Arnault families.     I wonder IF Hermes will donate?


----------



## totesmcgoats

I don’t mean to be insensitive (my husband and I were practically in mourning after hearing the news; I am an EU Citizen) and applaud the efforts of those who contribute financially to help rebuild Notre Dame.

But.

The Catholic Church is one of the wealthiest organizations in the world. They could rebuild the cathedral twice over and it would be of little to no consequence to them financially.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

KellyObsessed said:


> very generous of the Pinault and Arnault families.     I wonder IF Hermes will donate?



L’Oreal  is giving a huge donation, too.  Let’s see if Hermès steps up.


----------



## cremel

Regarding the church’s wealth post:

My husband is French. At this point nobody knows how much it will cost to repair the buildings.  

The fact that people unite and work towards the same goal is most valuable.  Whoever donated to the repair effort is admirable, even if it’s one dollar.

Gucci LV and many more are very generous and will help the repair effor tremendously.  [emoji106]


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Regarding the church’s wealth post:
> 
> My husband is French. At this point nobody knows how much it will cost to repair the buildings.
> 
> The fact that people unite and work towards the same goal is most valuable.  Whoever donated to the repair effort is admirable, even if it’s one dollar.
> 
> Gucci LV and many more are very generous and will help the repair effor tremendously.  [emoji106]



Agree completely. It’s not only about the money. It’s about showing support and giving and receiving hope in a difficult time.


----------



## cremel

EmileH good to see you here my dear!!   I know how much you love Paris and those historical places.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Apologies if this is a long, boring and somewhat off topic post, please feel free to ignore but after last nights tragedy something kind of nice happened for me today.

Around 1985 (sorry, did say this might be long!) I went as a teenager on the French exchange trip to Reims. My exchange student and I became good friends and continued to visit each other during school holidays for a while after.

On one of my visits to her, her parents took us along with her two little brothers to Paris. During that trip we visited Notre Dame and went to the top of one of those two towers at the front.

Well I would imagine that health and safety has moved on a little since, but back then there was nothing stopping us from climbing on to the ledge and then up the lead roof to the tall spike at the top. So as teenagers (and a lot more fearless than I am now) that’s what we did.
Somewhere in my loft I have a photo of myself, my friend and one of her little brothers hanging off of that spike at the very top of the tower at Notre Dame!

Every time I have visited since I haven’t been to the top but have always thought of my friend from 30 years ago.

Last night I sent her a message via Facebook (I had found her on there previously but I never use it so was probably at least 10 years ago) not particularly expecting a reply, to say how sad I was to see Notre Dame and how happy my memories.
Well I woke up this morning to a very long reply and have been chatting and laughing all day at the ridiculous things we did back then!
I hope one day we can meet up again, if that could be at a restored and beautiful Notre Dame in Paris, that would be perfect


----------



## chaneljewel

Still in disbelief over the beloved Notre Dame.  Can’t imagine how the French feel watching the devastation.  Prayers for all.


----------



## etoupebirkin

For a long time I’ve been frustrated with bath bombs. Don’t get me wrong, I love them. I just refuse to pay LUSH upwards of $10 or more for a bath bomb. So I tried some from Amazon. While I like them, there are some flavors in the assortment I don’t like, either I’ll smell like a 14-year-old or an 80-year old, of which I am neither.

So my experiments in bagel making have emboldened name to try bath bombs. So, here is my 1st foray into bath bombs — lime, eucalyptus and lemongrass, stress away, geranium, and lavender, made with coconut oil and Shea butter.

I will know if this works in two days. They need to dry completely.


----------



## pursecrzy

Very cool EB!


----------



## Rouge H

You are adventurous EB- they look so good, I want to eat them


----------



## etoupebirkin

Making bath bombs can be fairly tricky. 
Basically, you mix epsom salts, citric acid, cornstarch and baking soda together. Then you add in the oils/moisturizing agents. Next step is to spritz water into the mix and stirring it with your other hand. The key is to spritz enough water so that you can form a ball, but not so much the the chemical reaction starts. Then you add the essential oils and coloring agents. Then, I formed a ball with my hands, put it in the cupcake mold and pressed down with the top mold.
I will say it did make a mess in the kitchen.


----------



## lolanfrank

just wanting to share. My SO Birkin in cake, with my dogs. Don’t post often but have learned a lot here!


----------



## urvi

Hello! Does anyone know when the spring summer 2019 collection will be in stores ? In the market for a new tote and I’m loving the large folding double sens with a strap! Any idea what it’s called and the price?


----------



## LaTinHat

Looking for some new twillies for my B30 (etoupe, GHW). I currently have the Dior Tarot H ones - the brown tones so nicely with the barker edging on the bag. Very grateful for your ideas or pictures! Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Saffynyc

urvi said:


> Hello! Does anyone know when the spring summer 2019 collection will be in stores ? In the market for a new tote and I’m loving the large folding double sens with a strap! Any idea what it’s called and the price?
> View attachment 4417438
> View attachment 4417439


Now that’s HOT !!!


----------



## acrowcounted

lolanfrank said:


> View attachment 4415860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just wanting to share. My SO Birkin in cake, with my dogs. Don’t post often but have learned a lot here!


This is so cute!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

urvi said:


> Hello! Does anyone know when the spring summer 2019 collection will be in stores ? In the market for a new tote and I’m loving the large folding double sens with a strap! Any idea what it’s called and the price?
> View attachment 4417438
> View attachment 4417439


Oh! Now that is a cool bag. It reminds me (don't hate) of the Foley Corinna City Bag which is actually a fantastic design.
You might want to ask in the SMs back from Podium thread or another non-chat thread. This is more life stuff


----------



## QuelleFromage

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 4415066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a long time I’ve been frustrated with bath bombs. Don’t get me wrong, I love them. I just refuse to pay LUSH upwards of $10 or more for a bath bomb. So I tried some from Amazon. While I like them, there are some flavors in the assortment I don’t like, either I’ll smell like a 14-year-old or an 80-year old, of which I am neither.
> 
> So my experiments in bagel making have emboldened name to try bath bombs. So, here is my 1st foray into bath bombs — lime, eucalyptus and lemongrass, stress away, geranium, and lavender, made with coconut oil and Shea butter.
> 
> I will know if this works in two days. They need to dry completely.


I love bath bombs with nice oils and am so tempted to try this, but I am not you EB. I will blow up the kitchen.


----------



## eagle1002us

My new Lime Kelly


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> My new Lime Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430031



I love it! What a happy color. Congrats!


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I love it! What a happy color. Congrats!


Thank you, Nicole!!!!  That's true, it is a happy color.


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> My new Lime Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430031


Beautiful!!! I see this color as 4 season. It’ll be a riot of happy color on dreary days in Winters’s as well as being perfect in Spring and Summer.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Beautiful!!! I see this color as 4 season. It’ll be a riot of happy color on dreary days in Winters’s as well as being perfect in Spring and Summer.


Thank you, EB!  What a great observation!


----------



## Hat Trick

eagle1002us said:


> My new Lime Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430031



This is lovely. Could we have an action shot? (I’m thinking about lime...)


----------



## eagle1002us

Hat Trick said:


> This is lovely. Could we have an action shot? (I’m thinking about lime...)


Thank you, Hat Trick.  I may be going to Madison soon to drop of my 12 year old Prussian Blue kelly for spa.  Poor baby.  It really needs to be coddled.  When I took it to work every now and then I had to shove it in a desk drawer _which had no lock_!   Sometimes I'd shove it in the file cabinet and layer some papers over it.   Saving office furniture costs by producing desks that don't even have one lockable drawer is probably the trend of the future, sadly.

Anyhow, I was thinking of taking Limey to Madison for its inaugural outing.   I just don't want its first outing to be the local mall on a rainy day.   I'd probably have a picture for you within a month.  Hope that works for you. 

 I know what you mean about getting a shot where you can judge proportion/scale, so forth.  When I was at FSH, I said I was going to take Limey but that I also wanted to take a look at a B or K in Blue Brighton.   When I saw Limey in the mirror I was thrilled.  A blue bag --  and it was a pretty blue -- just didn't do it for me.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happy Mother’s Day ladies!!!


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> Happy Mother’s Day ladies!!!



Wishing you the same! [emoji177]


----------



## chaneljewel

eagle1002us said:


> My new Lime Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430031


What a pretty color!


----------



## eagle1002us

chaneljewel said:


> What a pretty color!


Thank you, Chaneljewel!   I have at least half a dozen bags that are yellow with a greenish undertone.  They are not real leather, I got them for the color.  I'm thrilled now to have Lime K, it's like climbing Everest and planting a flag.


----------



## ck21

Peeps!!  Happy Wednesday!

It is a beautiful sunny day here!  Perhaps Spring has finally arrived?


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> View attachment 4341731
> 
> Just popping in to say hi!  Here are my canine rugs enjoying the sunshine.
> EB, LOL at your comments about the "edgy" jewels.  I completely agree--but I, too, am old.


Mindi--How are you??  

EB-How was your mother's day?


----------



## lulilu

CK -- good to hear from you!  Hope all is well!


----------



## ck21

lulilu said:


> CK -- good to hear from you!  Hope all is well!


Hi!  Things are good!  Young Hot Cars is not as young as he once was.  He's wrapping up 2nd grade, playing soccer and baseball and is as fun as ever.  I'm constantly torn between immense gratitude for the fact that we have the privilege of watching him grow and the instinct to beg the universe to slow it down.

How are you?


----------



## ck21

Has anyone heard from Mindi?  She hasn't been on tpf since March and I'm hoping everything is ok.


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> Mindi--How are you??
> 
> EB-How was your mother's day?





ck21 said:


> Hi!  Things are good!  Young Hot Cars is not as young as he once was.  He's wrapping up 2nd grade, playing soccer and baseball and is as fun as ever.  I'm constantly torn between immense gratitude for the fact that we have the privilege of watching him grow and the instinct to beg the universe to slow it down.
> 
> How are you?



CK, I celebrated Mother’s Day on Saturday. DH, DD and I spent it in NYC. I picked up my hand painted HAC. (See the reveal thread below the sticky). It turned out better than I ever imagined. I just love it. Since the weather was glorious, we spent the day walking the High Line and through Greenwich Village and Soho. Had brunch in a favorite spot, Buvette, shopped in cute stores, shared an ice cream, had a beer in DH’s favorite watering hole, and topped it off with dinner at Dirt Candy, a vegetarian restaurant.
It was one of the best Mother’s Day ever. Sunday, we visited DH’s Mom and brought a NY feast. She is not as mobile as she used to be, so it was better that we have a lovely time at her home.

I hear you on slowing it down DD finished her second year in Med School. She’s studying for her boards right now. DS is 28. Ouch.


----------



## lulilu

ck21 said:


> Hi!  Things are good!  Young Hot Cars is not as young as he once was.  He's wrapping up 2nd grade, playing soccer and baseball and is as fun as ever.  I'm constantly torn between immense gratitude for the fact that we have the privilege of watching him grow and the instinct to beg the universe to slow it down.
> 
> How are you?



Things are great!  Enjoying not working, messing around in the garden, trying to plan another trip, trying not to shop so much as I don't need anything now that I wear jeans or yoga pants almost every day.


----------



## ck21

EB--that bag is amazing!!!

Lulilu--though I am still working, I too wear jeans almost every day.  So thankful for a casual dress code!


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> CK, I celebrated Mother’s Day on Saturday. DH, DD and I spent it in NYC. I picked up my hand painted HAC. (See the reveal thread below the sticky). It turned out better than I ever imagined. I just love it. Since the weather was glorious, we spent the day walking the High Line and through Greenwich Village and Soho. Had brunch in a favorite spot, Buvette, shopped in cute stores, shared an ice cream, had a beer in DH’s favorite watering hole, and topped it off with dinner at Dirt Candy, a vegetarian restaurant.
> It was one of the best Mother’s Day ever. Sunday, we visited DH’s Mom and brought a NY feast. She is not as mobile as she used to be, so it was better that we have a lovely time at her home.
> 
> I hear you on slowing it down DD finished her second year in Med School. She’s studying for her boards right now. DS is 28. Ouch.


EB, where is HAC picture?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here are some pics. The first was the original bag.
I had it painted using an Indian Wedding Henna theme.


----------



## QuelleFromage

etoupebirkin said:


> CK, I celebrated Mother’s Day on Saturday. DH, DD and I spent it in NYC. I picked up my hand painted HAC. (See the reveal thread below the sticky). It turned out better than I ever imagined. I just love it. Since the weather was glorious, we spent the day walking the High Line and through Greenwich Village and Soho. Had brunch in a favorite spot, Buvette, shopped in cute stores, shared an ice cream, had a beer in DH’s favorite watering hole, and topped it off with dinner at Dirt Candy, a vegetarian restaurant.
> It was one of the best Mother’s Day ever. Sunday, we visited DH’s Mom and brought a NY feast. She is not as mobile as she used to be, so it was better that we have a lovely time at her home.
> 
> I hear you on slowing it down DD finished her second year in Med School. She’s studying for her boards right now. DS is 28. Ouch.


Love Buvette! Thank you for reminding me about it


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Here are some pics. The first was the original bag.
> I had it painted using an Indian Wedding Henna theme.
> View attachment 4434197
> View attachment 4434198
> View attachment 4434199
> View attachment 4434200
> View attachment 4434201
> View attachment 4434202


A true one-off!  I know Heart Evangelista from another thread painted bags but she was a floral designer.  How on earth did you figure out/find out this design was possible?   It's really stunning.


----------



## rk4265

Hi guys I placed my last po in June for December to May delivery. May is half way over and I still didn’t get the call that the bag has arrived. Is it common for bags to be late? I’m on pins and needles. It’s been an almost year wait lol.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I have waited longer than a year for some of mine.


rk4265 said:


> Hi guys I placed my last po in June for December to May delivery. May is half way over and I still didn’t get the call that the bag has arrived. Is it common for bags to be late? I’m on pins and needles. It’s been an almost year wait lol.


----------



## rk4265

Madam Bijoux said:


> I have waited longer than a year for some of mine.


Oh no (((


----------



## ck21

It’s a rainy Sunday here.  Wrapping up the last few episodes of Dead to Me while finishing grades for the semester.

How is everyone today?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This is a new one on me:  What is the Hermes Reunion?  My store will be closed for three days next week for whatever it is.  I need to know whether or not to take umbrage because I was not invited.


----------



## acrowcounted

Madam Bijoux said:


> This is a new one on me:  What is the Hermes Reunion?  My store will be closed for three days next week for whatever it is.  I need to know whether or not to take umbrage because I was not invited.


It was described to me as a family reunion. They are flying all the USA SAs to one location to socialize with one another and get feedback on company policies etc. Basically it’s a companywide moral building retreat that they are taking seriously enough to close the stores.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

acrowcounted said:


> It was described to me as a family reunion. They are flying all the USA SAs to one location to socialize with one another and get feedback on company policies etc. Basically it’s a companywide moral building retreat that they are taking seriously enough to close the stores.


Thanks for the info.  Their time would be better spent tracking special orders.


----------



## etoupebirkin

ck21 said:


> It’s a rainy Sunday here.  Wrapping up the last few episodes of Dead to Me while finishing grades for the semester.
> 
> How is everyone today?


Went to the Potomac Hunt Races with DH and DD. Then prepped and watched a Game of Thrones. I am one of the peeps disappointed with the ending.


----------



## etoupebirkin

acrowcounted said:


> It was described to me as a family reunion. They are flying all the USA SAs to one location to socialize with one another and get feedback on company policies etc. Basically it’s a companywide moral building retreat that they are taking seriously enough to close the stores.


Closing all US stores for 3 days is a big deal. Makes me wonder what’s going on with company policies.


----------



## acrowcounted

etoupebirkin said:


> Closing all US stores for 3 days is a big deal. Makes me wonder what’s going on with company policies.


Hmm it is a big deal but I’m not sure how crazy it is. The reunion has been booked for at least six months now and I think one of the days is a Sunday when most stores are closed anyway (and maybe Memorial Day itself? I’m not sure on the exact dates, just had warning from my SA months ago not to plan a trip to the store for Memorial Day weekend.) It sounded like they really wanted every single employee to be there all at the same time so this is how they are doing it. My SA has been looking forward to it as a treat, as opposed to something ominous.


----------



## rk4265

Madam Bijoux said:


> I have waited longer than a year for some of mine.


Do you recall how overdue your bags where? By days, weeks or months?


----------



## Mindi B

Hey, guys, popping in here due to my profound commitment to sharing important information on behalf of the public good regardless of the personal cost.  (You're welcome.  It's my calling.)

In the past, you may recall I have often warned of the dangers of spokesbears.  The Charmin bears, Snuggle the fabric softener bear—these figures cannot be trusted.  But I think my warnings have born fruit (to mix a metaphor) and you all have been on guard against the ursine menace.  So, of course, corporations have now sneakily shifted the playing field.

I must now alert you to the recent, disquieting rise of spokespoultry.  The thin edge of the wedge was, of course, the AFLAC duck, who made a spuriously comic appearance many years ago and is still pushing his insidious, feathery agenda to this day.  More recently, the Chantix turkey has raised its ugly, wattled head.  And the contagion is spreading: from spokespoultry we are now seeing a creep toward the broader category of spokesFOWL, with a recent glut of bespectacled owls shilling for everything from travel websites to sleep aids to online universities.

The eyeglasses thing alone raises red flags.  How are these owls keeping their glasses on?!  They have, to the best of my knowledge, no exterior ear structures.  And the curve of a predatory avian beak hardly seems up to the task of holding a pair of glasses in place all on its own.  This whole thing is obviously highly suspicious and bears careful watching.

Ask yourself, “What is this bird’s REAL agenda?” 

Stay safe out there.


----------



## pursecrzy

Mindi!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> Hey, guys, popping in here due to my profound commitment to sharing important information on behalf of the public good regardless of the personal cost.  (You're welcome.  It's my calling.)
> 
> In the past, you may recall I have often warned of the dangers of spokesbears.  The Charmin bears, Snuggle the fabric softener bear—these figures cannot be trusted.  But I think my warnings have born fruit (to mix a metaphor) and you all have been on guard against the ursine menace.  So, of course, corporations have now sneakily shifted the playing field.
> 
> I must now alert you to the recent, disquieting rise of spokespoultry.  The thin edge of the wedge was, of course, the AFLAC duck, who made a spuriously comic appearance many years ago and is still pushing his insidious, feathery agenda to this day.  More recently, the Chantix turkey has raised its ugly, wattled head.  And the contagion is spreading: from spokespoultry we are now seeing a creep toward the broader category of spokesFOWL, with a recent glut of bespectacled owls shilling for everything from travel websites to sleep aids to online universities.
> 
> The eyeglasses thing alone raises red flags.  How are these owls keeping their glasses on?!  They have, to the best of my knowledge, no exterior ear structures.  And the curve of a predatory avian beak hardly seems up to the task of holding a pair of glasses in place all on its own.  This whole thing is obviously highly suspicious and bears careful watching.
> 
> Ask yourself, “What is this bird’s REAL agenda?”
> 
> Stay safe out there.


MINDI!!!!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

rk4265 said:


> Do you recall how overdue your bags where? By days, weeks or months?


They were overdue by months that felt like eternity.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi, Can you post a pic of your pups. Need to see the lil fluff ball and her big brother.


----------



## rk4265

Madam Bijoux said:


> They were overdue by months that felt like eternity.


----------



## lulilu

Mindi, you crack me up!  Thanks for the warnings!


----------



## Mindi B

Yeah, sorry to pop back in with such dire warnings, but you know, I had to.
EB, I will work on getting a good picture of the pups.  Both tend to be camera shy and either look away or flatten their ears when the camera points their way so I usually feel I fail to capture their true gorgeousness. . .


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Here are some pics. The first was the original bag.
> I had it painted using an Indian Wedding Henna theme.
> View attachment 4434197
> View attachment 4434198
> View attachment 4434199
> View attachment 4434200
> View attachment 4434201
> View attachment 4434202


So the design was stenciled on, right?   You'll have to henna your hands to match, girl!


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Hey, guys, popping in here due to my profound commitment to sharing important information on behalf of the public good regardless of the personal cost.  (You're welcome.  It's my calling.)
> 
> In the past, you may recall I have often warned of the dangers of spokesbears.  The Charmin bears, Snuggle the fabric softener bear—these figures cannot be trusted.  But I think my warnings have born fruit (to mix a metaphor) and you all have been on guard against the ursine menace.  So, of course, corporations have now sneakily shifted the playing field.
> 
> I must now alert you to the recent, disquieting rise of spokespoultry.  The thin edge of the wedge was, of course, the AFLAC duck, who made a spuriously comic appearance many years ago and is still pushing his insidious, feathery agenda to this day.  More recently, the Chantix turkey has raised its ugly, wattled head.  And the contagion is spreading: from spokespoultry we are now seeing a creep toward the broader category of spokesFOWL, with a recent glut of bespectacled owls shilling for everything from travel websites to sleep aids to online universities.
> 
> The eyeglasses thing alone raises red flags.  How are these owls keeping their glasses on?!  They have, to the best of my knowledge, no exterior ear structures.  And the curve of a predatory avian beak hardly seems up to the task of holding a pair of glasses in place all on its own.  This whole thing is obviously highly suspicious and bears careful watching.
> 
> Ask yourself, “What is this bird’s REAL agenda?”
> 
> Stay safe out there.


Not to mention the sneaky little gekkos that talk with a British accent and dress up in costume.  They're the WORST!


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> I have waited longer than a year for some of mine.



After 6 months I'm on to the next big thing.   I think my tastes would entirely change in the interval that I was waiting for a bag.  I read too many fashion magazines, that's my problem.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

eagle1002us said:


> After 6 months I'm on to the next big thing.   I think my tastes would entirely change in the interval that I was waiting for a bag.  I read too many fashion magazines, that's my problem.


Fashion magazines are out of date and out of style in a month.  Hermes endures


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> Fashion magazines are out of date and out of style in a month.  Hermes endures


I like novelty and changes in fashion.   I try to get stuff that is not totally ephemeral, of the moment, but sometimes the most fun stuff is the trend that's probably going to be gone in a year or two.   I get a lot of fashion magazines, international and domestic.   Yes, fashion mags have a short shelf life, but then it's fun to look forward to the potential for a totally different point of view.   For my job I worked in a field that was constantly changing (agriculture).   It was impossible to get bored.


----------



## pursecrzy

Meet the newest member of the family. 

Introducing Master P


----------



## tlamdang08

pursecrzy said:


> Meet the newest member of the family.
> 
> Introducing Master P
> View attachment 4443649


Ahhhh


----------



## etoupebirkin

pursecrzy said:


> Meet the newest member of the family.
> 
> Introducing Master P
> View attachment 4443649


OMG!!!
The cuteness! The cuteness!


----------



## lulilu

Pursey!!!!  How cute is he?????


----------



## katekluet

pursecrzy said:


> Meet the newest member of the family.
> 
> Introducing Master P
> View attachment 4443649


Is he a cairn terrier?


----------



## pursecrzy

katekluet said:


> Is he a cairn terrier?



Yes he is!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

pursecrzy said:


> Meet the newest member of the family.
> 
> Introducing Master P
> View attachment 4443649


What an adorable sweetheart


----------



## pursecrzy

Madam Bijoux said:


> What an adorable sweetheart



Thanks! 
His personality matches his looks.  Big teddy bear


----------



## lulilu

pursecrzy said:


> Thanks!
> His personality matches his looks.  Big teddy bear



How old is he, Pursey?


----------



## katekluet

pursecrzy said:


> Yes he is!


Beautiful dog! Congratulations


----------



## pursecrzy

lulilu said:


> How old is he, Pursey?



He just turned one.



katekluet said:


> Beautiful dog! Congratulations



Thanks!


----------



## lulilu

Adorable.  Isn’t Master P a singer?


----------



## pursecrzy

lulilu said:


> Adorable.  Isn’t Master P a singer?



Had to look it up. He’s a rapper


----------



## seleniteAMG

What an adorable dog!  Congrats on the new addition 
We have two doggo boys as well, and I soooo want a third!  My hubbie won't go for it though


----------



## pursecrzy

seleniteAMG said:


> What an adorable dog!  Congrats on the new addition
> We have two doggo boys as well, and I soooo want a third!  My hubbie won't go for it though



Thanks!


----------



## Mindi B

Answering a request from EB AND welcoming the VERY handsome Master 
P to the Chat Fuzz Family!  Mabs and HenHen say Howdy!


----------



## chaneljewel

pursecrzy said:


> Meet the newest member of the family.
> 
> Introducing Master P
> View attachment 4443649


Absolutely adorable!   You can see the personality!


----------



## bkforbes

Looks great!


----------



## eagle1002us

Did anyone see the Secret Life of Pets 2?   It got so-so reviews.   I wonder if the sequel fattened up the guinea pig (with buck teeth).  He was so cute as a tiny cheery guinea pig.   The movie is showing at 2 theaters of a multiplex.  Close by.  I am debating . . .


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> Did anyone see the Secret Life of Pets 2?   It got so-so reviews.   I wonder if the sequel fattened up the guinea pig (with buck teeth).  He was so cute as a tiny cheery guinea pig.   The movie is showing at 2 theaters of a multiplex.  Close by.  I am debating . . .


I think I’ll probably wait until it’s on a streaming service.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Need some Chat vibes. DD is taking the medical boards exam tomorrow.


----------



## pursecrzy

Vibes
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Wow, EB, time has flown.  She's going to ace it!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thanks Pursey and CG. I dropped her off at the testing site at 6:45 AM.
This was a really hard process. After 5 weeks of intense studying (12 to 14 hours per day), she hit a wall. Literally, she could not study any more. She took the past few days off and she’s taking the test early.


----------



## Helloviuviu

Hi, i’m new to Hermes and i’m not really sure if this is a right thread for me to ask a question. I’ve been wanting to buy an hermes bag, but when i look through a hashtag on instragram and i clicked on a post that sell an hermes bag, the caption always have that “stamp a”, “stamp b”, “stamp c” etc. what does that mean? Thanks in advance.


----------



## acrowcounted

Helloviuviu said:


> Hi, i’m new to Hermes and i’m not really sure if this is a right thread for me to ask a question. I’ve been wanting to buy an hermes bag, but when i look through a hashtag on instragram and i clicked on a post that sell an hermes bag, the caption always have that “stamp a”, “stamp b”, “stamp c” etc. what does that mean? Thanks in advance.


First off, please be verrrry careful about buying bags from instagram (dare I say, don’t do it, especially as an H brand newbie...!) Secondly, to answer your question, the stamp is the code for year of production. Use google to find a decoder chart.


----------



## Helloviuviu

acrowcounted said:


> First off, please be verrrry careful about buying bags from instagram (dare I say, don’t do it, especially as an H brand newbie...!) Secondly, to answer your question, the stamp is the code for year of production. Use google to find a decoder chart.


Thanks for the warning, i want to buy from the boutique directlyy. I’m interested to evelyne bag mini, is it hard to get from boutique? Do you think it’s a good bag for my first hermes?


----------



## acrowcounted

Helloviuviu said:


> Thanks for the warning, i want to buy from the boutique directlyy. I’m interested to evelyne bag mini, is it hard to get from boutique? Do you think it’s a good bag for my first hermes?


A mini evelyne is a great first bag. They are difficult to get from the boutique only because they are currently somewhat rare. If they have one in stock and not on hold for another client, they should sell it to you though. Best bet is to go into your nearest store and get talking with an SA. Let them know you’re interested in one and if they don’t currently have any, to please keep you in mind if any come in, etc. good luck!


----------



## Helloviuviu

acrowcounted said:


> A mini evelyne is a great first bag. They are difficult to get from the boutique only because they are currently somewhat rare. If they have one in stock and not on hold for another client, they should sell it to you though. Best bet is to go into your nearest store and get talking with an SA. Let them know you’re interested in one and if they don’t currently have any, to please keep you in mind if any come in, etc. good luck!



thank you for your helpful information. I hope will get that bag.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Need some Chat vibes. DD is taking the medical boards exam tomorrow.


Didn't she just get into med school only a couple years ago and you were saying then that she aced her anatomy exam?   Are the boards are 2 year exam or 4 years?


----------



## eagle1002us

acrowcounted said:


> A mini evelyne is a great first bag. They are difficult to get from the boutique only because they are currently somewhat rare. If they have one in stock and not on hold for another client, they should sell it to you though. Best bet is to go into your nearest store and get talking with an SA. Let them know you’re interested in one and if they don’t currently have any, to please keep you in mind if any come in, etc. good luck!


I would like to know what you like about the evelyne.   I have other H bags that are, compared with the evie, dressy so I was thinking of the evie as a casual bag.  Do you have to use a bag insert to keep your wallet and other things together?   I generally carry a bottle of water and was thinking the water could be dumped in the bag along with the insert.   Normally I carry the water in a small YSL tote (10 years old by now) and carry a shoulder bag on the other arm.


----------



## acrowcounted

eagle1002us said:


> I would like to know what you like about the evelyne.   I have other H bags that are, compared with the evie, dressy so I was thinking of the evie as a casual bag.  Do you have to use a bag insert to keep your wallet and other things together?   I generally carry a bottle of water and was thinking the water could be dumped in the bag along with the insert.   Normally I carry the water in a small YSL tote (10 years old by now) and carry a shoulder bag on the other arm.


I only like the evelyne in the mini TPM version. In this size it’s a great crossbody just-the-essentials bag which serves me well for errands and running around with two small kids. I don’t think the TPM would carry a water bottle well if you wanted to put anything else in the bag with it. I would guess that larger sized evelynes would need an insert to not deform with a heavy water bottle weighing it down. I think the clubhouse has some good perspectives on this.


----------



## eagle1002us

acrowcounted said:


> I only like the evelyne in the mini TPM version. In this size it’s a great crossbody just-the-essentials bag which serves me well for errands and running around with two small kids. I don’t think the TPM would carry a water bottle well if you wanted to put anything else in the bag with it. I would guess that larger sized evelynes would need an insert to not deform with a heavy water bottle weighing it down. I think the clubhouse has some good perspectives on this.


Thx will check out clubhouse.   I saw an evie 29 and that looked like a good size to hold water bottle -- they're not huge bottles and my wallet, ha ha, is always rather tiny.


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> Didn't she just get into med school only a couple years ago and you were saying then that she aced her anatomy exam?   Are the boards are 2 year exam or 4 years?


DD just took the STEP 1 exam, which is taken after the second year in Med School. The exam will have significant impact on the choices a student is given for internship and residency.

The second STEP exam is not nearly as important.


----------



## Roses1

Hi, I am a newbie here. Any thoughts about this vintage clutch bag with a tag “A Hermes product speaks for itself”. Is it authentic? Any info about the material used? Thank you.


----------



## etoupebirkin

^^^I do NOT think it is Hermes Paris. i would pass on the bag.


----------



## H Ever After

etoupebirkin said:


> DD just took the STEP 1 exam, which is taken after the second year in Med School. The exam will have significant impact on the choices a student is given for internship and residency.
> 
> The second STEP exam is not nearly as important.



Best of luck to your daughter! Step 1 is the most challenging one to get through. I hope she does well, but it’s also not the end of the world if she doesn’t get the score she hopes for. USMLE scores aren’t everything.


----------



## etoupebirkin

lilmizviv said:


> Best of luck to your daughter! Step 1 is the most challenging one to get through. I hope she does well, but it’s also not the end of the world if she doesn’t get the score she hopes for. USMLE scores aren’t everything.


I hope (and believe) she will do well. She’s an intense and a competitive (with herself) kid. This year, she got As with a Honors in all her classes. For better or for worse, she sets big expectations for herself.

But soon the house will get back to normal. She’ll move back to school soon.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> DD just took the STEP 1 exam, which is taken after the second year in Med School. The exam will have significant impact on the choices a student is given for internship and residency.
> 
> The second STEP exam is not nearly as important.


Well, good luck to her.  Does she know what specialty she wants to go  into?  My SIL is a doc and her parents wanted her to be a derm (no weekend emergencies as a rule) but she went into physiatristry.  
Did you ever watch Dr. Pimple Popper on tv?  It's a tad gross.


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> Well, good luck to her.  Does she know what specialty she wants to go  into?  My SIL is a doc and her parents wanted her to be a derm (no weekend emergencies as a rule) but she went into physiatristry.
> Did you ever watch Dr. Pimple Popper on tv?  It's a tad gross.


DD wants to be a trauma surgeon.
No, Pimple Popper is so not for me. Yeccch!!!


----------



## H Ever After

etoupebirkin said:


> I hope (and believe) she will do well. She’s an intense and a competitive (with herself) kid. This year, she got As with a Honors in all her classes. For better or for worse, she sets big expectations for herself.
> 
> But soon the house will get back to normal. She’ll move back to school soon.



It sounds like she’ll be fine


----------



## Brimson

Do I really need Hermès porcelain?


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Brimson said:


> Do I really need Hermès porcelain?


Of course!  What pattern are you drawn to?


----------



## Brimson

Hermes24Fbg said:


> Of course!  What pattern are you drawn to?


https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/balcon-du-guadalquivir-dinner-plate-P011001P/


----------



## floridamama

Can someone direct me to where I can find what colors I can ask for in a birkin/kelly? I keep gravitating towards retired/rested colors. 
Anybody know what pinks are being offered?


----------



## nicole0612

floridamama said:


> Can someone direct me to where I can find what colors I can ask for in a birkin/kelly? I keep gravitating towards retired/rested colors.
> Anybody know what pinks are being offered?


You may enjoy following the thread “Share your 2019 bag offers”, you can find out all the colors and styles that people are being offered.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> You may enjoy following the thread “Share your 2019 bag offers”, you can find out all the colors and styles that people are being offered.


Good suggestion.  It's good to see you in this thread, Nicole.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Good suggestion.  It's good to see you in this thread, Nicole.


It was fun to catch up  Always good to hear from you Eagle!


----------



## craielover

floridamama said:


> Can someone direct me to where I can find what colors I can ask for in a birkin/kelly? I keep gravitating towards retired/rested colors.
> Anybody know what pinks are being offered?


The share 2019 offer thread and also ask your SA. I think right now the most available pink is Rose Pourpre, and I've also seen Rose Extreme/Sakura/Rose Azalee offers lately.


----------



## eagle1002us

Roses1 said:


> Hi, I am a newbie here. Any thoughts about this vintage clutch bag with a tag “A Hermes product speaks for itself”. Is it authentic? Any info about the material used? Thank you.


I think these bags as mutton masquerading as lamb.  In 30+ years of collecting and getting to know the brand, I have never seen an H bag look like these small bags.   These brown bags look like holdovers from the 80s (which had python bags) or the 90s.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Brimson said:


> https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/balcon-du-guadalquivir-dinner-plate-P011001P/


It is one of my favorites.


----------



## floridamama

nicole0612 said:


> You may enjoy following the thread “Share your 2019 bag offers”, you can find out all the colors and styles that people are being offered.


Thank you.


----------



## papertiger

*Please don't be drawn into authenticating or 'okaying' items on this or any other thread unless the AT threads. 

If you would like me to reopen AT H accessory I'm happy to do so but it will be on those people to man the thread on a reg basis. Any requests would have to posted strictly to form.

Any new (or longtime) members just need a gentile reminder we don't authenticate on this thread and to perhaps apply to a paid for service. TY*


----------



## floridamama

I have been trying to buy a pink kelly for at least 6 months. Are they really that hard to come by? I don’t know what to do .... I’m getting other offers but none would make my heart sing as a pink would! Should I be more realistic and take my second choices?  I dont see myself getting more than one kelly/birkin a year so not sure what to do ....


----------



## hermeshound

etoupebirkin said:


> Thanks Pursey and CG. I dropped her off at the testing site at 6:45 AM.
> This was a really hard process. After 5 weeks of intense studying (12 to 14 hours per day), she hit a wall. Literally, she could not study any more. She took the past few days off and she’s taking the test early.


----------



## Mrs.Z

floridamama said:


> I have been trying to buy a pink kelly for at least 6 months. Are they really that hard to come by? I don’t know what to do .... I’m getting other offers but none would make my heart sing as a pink would! Should I be more realistic and take my second choices?  I dont see myself getting more than one kelly/birkin a year so not sure what to do ....


I think it’s hard to get a kelly bag, more difficult depending on what size you desire and then pink can be a tough color to come by also...what are your exact specs?


----------



## floridamama

Mrs.Z said:


> I think it’s hard to get a kelly bag, more difficult depending on what size you desire and then pink can be a tough color to come by also...what are your exact specs?


Kelly 28 sellier - any shade of pink....a bright red, or a green any color hardware


----------



## floridamama

floridamama said:


> Kelly 28 sellier - any shade of pink....a bright red, or a green any color hardware


Pink being my first choice


----------



## Mrs.Z

floridamama said:


> Pink being my first choice


I’ve been asking for a light neutral K sellier 25 for quite a while too and have been told there is not much coming in and everyone wants that bag so I don’t think a 6 month wait is crazy.  I have a nice collection already so I won’t compromise.  I see lots of K 28s pop up on reseller sites but rarely see 25s.  However, I hardly ever see pink K 28s so I really don’t think they are common right now.  Just my two cents.


----------



## floridamama

Mrs.Z said:


> I’ve been asking for a light neutral K sellier 25 for quite a while too and have been told there is not much coming in and everyone wants that bag so I don’t think a 6 month wait is crazy.  I have a nice collection already so I won’t compromise.  I see lots of K 28s pop up on reseller sites but rarely see 25s.  However, I hardly ever see pink K 28s so I really don’t think they are common right now.  Just my two cents.


Thank you for your input....I have to agree, I’ve been offered every color except pink. Strange because it just seems so popular


----------



## etoupebirkin

Pinks have always been difficult to obtain. I’ve been collecting Hermès bags for 25+ years.


----------



## Mindi B

EB, I have zero doubt your brilliant daughter will triumph.  She's a talented and motivated young lady.
As for me, this is my girl today:*

*


----------



## Mindi B

Nasty hot spot on her tail appeared yesterday.  It was covered in fuzz, so the only way I knew something was wrong was the way she was holding her tail.  Now she's on steroids and an antibiotic and wears The Cone of Shame and is the crabbiest terrier ever in the history of crabby terriers.


----------



## csshopper

Mindi B said:


> Nasty hot spot on her tail appeared yesterday.  It was covered in fuzz, so the only way I knew something was wrong was the way she was holding her tail.  Now she's on steroids and an antibiotic and wears The Cone of Shame and is the crabbiest terrier ever in the history of crabby terriers





Mindi B said:


> EB, I have zero doubt your brilliant daughter will triumph.  She's a talented and motivated young lady.
> As for me, this is my girl today:*
> View attachment 4475063
> *


Mindy,  Cocoa sends her love and sympathy. She is, however envious of what appears to be a "Bleu Electrique" Cone of Shame since she has only ever had a generic clear vinyl one prescribed.


----------



## Mindi B

LOL, css!  My first response to the cone was identical!  I am no longer a regular Hermes customer but I suspect the habit of thinking in terms of H color names will never leave me. . . .


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mindi B said:


> LOL, css!  My first response to the cone was identical!  I am no longer a regular Hermes customer but I suspect the habit of thinking in terms of H color names will never leave me. . . .


I also think in birkin units too....


----------



## apokerlyps

mistikat said:


> Continued from here.


Hey guys, i found this in a wardrobe? Does somebody know what that is? Thanks for your help


----------



## pursecrzy

apokerlyps said:


> Hey guys, i found this in a wardrobe? Does somebody know what that is? Thanks for your help



It’s a change tray. 
https://www.hermes.com/ca/en/product/mises-et-relances-change-tray-H400060Mv5F/


----------



## Brimson

apokerlyps said:


> Hey guys, i found this in a wardrobe? Does somebody know what that is? Thanks for your help



You found that in a wardrobe? What else is in there!?


----------



## dooneybaby

Brimson said:


> You found that in a wardrobe? What else is in there!?


Seriously! That's a darn good find!


----------



## wyu1229

oh my....stunning!


----------



## Meta

@Aelfaerie I'm replying to your query here as I don't want to derail the seasonal silk thread. 


Aelfaerie said:


> I thought SAs didn't know what was coming in shipments. They are able to see what was ordered for the season?
> (And does that apply to bags, too??)


I didn't say SAs knew what was coming in shipments.  Each store goes to podium (January and July) to place orders for upcoming seasons across all departments. The person who usually goes to podium is the store manager (SM) and depending on the size of the store, there might be dept managers that also attend podium. The SM would therefore know what exactly what silks they ordered for the store and the quantity. Your SA can find out this information from the SM (or the head of the silk dept if relevant). For bags, you can read about it here. I hope this helps.


----------



## cravin

Just heard from my SA that no Raisin Birkins were ordered for the boutique and that the manager said “it must not have been available or I definitely would have ordered a couple”. I’ve seen Raisin being used on Evelyns, SLGs, etc.    Anyone happen to know if it wasn’t done I’m quota bags?


----------



## allure244

cravin said:


> Just heard from my SA that no Raisin Birkins were ordered for the boutique and that the manager said “it must not have been available or I definitely would have ordered a couple”. I’ve seen Raisin being used on Evelyns, SLGs, etc.    Anyone happen to know if it wasn’t done I’m quota bags?



My mom was offered a raisin kelly 28 epsom sellier ghw a few months ago. I remember seeing other people being offered raisin birkins as well.


----------



## cravin

allure244 said:


> My mom was offered a raisin kelly 28 epsom sellier ghw a few months ago. I remember seeing other people being offered raisin birkins as well.



Thanks.  Going to bug her for it this upcoming podium as well. Appreciate the reply.


----------



## acrowcounted

cravin said:


> Thanks.  Going to bug her for it this upcoming podium as well. Appreciate the reply.


I got a raisin B25 at the end of April from my US store. Good luck!


----------



## eagle1002us

Just to interject a comment on the quest for a pink kelly, blue/greens have been such a fashion influence (bleu paon, bleu izmir, bleu zanzibar, etc, to name a few)  over the past 5 - 10 years.   I am not surprised pink is HTF.   But I think the pendulum is swinging away from ocean colors to oranges, pinks and reds. 

Maybe 8 years ago I clipped a fashion picture editorial from a European magazine that was jubilantly endorsing blue-greens.  I stuck that in one of my fashion notebooks.   The other day I saw the editorial and thought, ugh, I don't want to see any more blue-greens.  Normally I love blue-greens but maybe I've OD'ed.
So hand in there, pink lovers, this may be your year.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

cravin said:


> Just heard from my SA that no Raisin Birkins were ordered for the boutique and that the manager said “it must not have been available or I definitely would have ordered a couple”. I’ve seen Raisin being used on Evelyns, SLGs, etc.    Anyone happen to know if it wasn’t done I’m quota bags?


I got a raisin B30 clemence a few months back


----------



## cravin

Yep. Plan on following up for SM to order it this podium or see if I should SO


----------



## ck21

Mindi B said:


> Nasty hot spot on her tail appeared yesterday.  It was covered in fuzz, so the only way I knew something was wrong was the way she was holding her tail.  Now she's on steroids and an antibiotic and wears The Cone of Shame and is the crabbiest terrier ever in the history of crabby terriers.



Mindi--hotspots are such a pain!  I didn't know goldens were so prone to them and we go through a cycle at least once a year.  Those darn things go from nothing to YOWEEEEE in minutes, it seems.


----------



## tlamdang08

deleted.


----------



## eagle1002us

Where and when are the colors for the A/W  2019 bags posted?  I looked at the podium thread but I'm not doing a SO.   Of course, the bag colors get channeled -- at least to some degree -- into the CDC collection.   Which is also an interest of mine.


----------



## eagle1002us

floridamama said:


> I have been trying to buy a pink kelly for at least 6 months. Are they really that hard to come by? I don’t know what to do .... I’m getting other offers but none would make my heart sing as a pink would! Should I be more realistic and take my second choices?  I dont see myself getting more than one kelly/birkin a year so not sure what to do ....


Rose Jaipur is still hanging around from, oh, 2-3 years ago.   I think of it as the closest leather can come to a neon coral.  (I have it in a CDC).   But it does have a pink tone.   At the time RJ came out I was dying for a RJ bag.   Does RJ appeal to you, *@floridamama*?


----------



## floridamama

eagle1002us said:


> Rose Jaipur is still hanging around from, oh, 2-3 years ago.   I think of it as the closest leather can come to a neon coral.  (I have it in a CDC).   But it does have a pink tone.   At the time RJ came out I was dying for a RJ bag.   Does RJ appeal to you, *@floridamama*?


I think rose Jaipur is lovely and I would take it if offered in kelly sellier! 

I’m hoping to have luck with the new fall pink color...need to see it in real life...it looks more peachy than pink?


----------



## jyyanks

I posted this in the accessories forum and it didn’t get any responses. I’d love to hear from my H friends - why do you buy designer sunglasses?  Are they worth it? I wish H made sunglasses - I could see myself splurging for a pair but as of today I have cheap sunglasses and am thinking of taking the plunge into a designer pair.  Any brands you can recommend? 
Mods - please remove if not appropriate 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/why-buy-designer-sunglasses.1015251/


----------



## nicole0612

jyyanks said:


> I posted this in the accessories forum and it didn’t get any responses. I’d love to hear from my H friends - why do you buy designer sunglasses?  Are they worth it? I wish H made sunglasses - I could see myself splurging for a pair but as of today I have cheap sunglasses and am thinking of taking the plunge into a designer pair.  Any brands you can recommend?
> Mods - please remove if not appropriate
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/why-buy-designer-sunglasses.1015251/


I have Chanel, Chloe and Prada sunglasses. I prefer the Prada, they fit more comfortably.


----------



## jyyanks

nicole0612 said:


> I have Chanel, Chloe and Prada sunglasses. I prefer the Prada, they fit more comfortably.



I've not tried on Prada but found a pair of Chanel and Celine's that were nice.  Do you go to the boutiques or department store/sunglass store?


----------



## eagle1002us

floridamama said:


> I think rose Jaipur is lovely and I would take it if offered in kelly sellier!
> 
> I’m hoping to have luck with the new fall pink color...need to see it in real life...it looks more peachy than pink?


Where and when in this forum are pictures of the fall colors (A/W 2019/20) for leathers posted?  (Like I should know this . . . maybe).


----------



## MarieNYC

Newbie here! Is there a help me find sub forum for Hermes?


----------



## acrowcounted

MarieNYC said:


> Newbie here! Is there a help me find sub forum for Hermes?


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-me-find.799438/page-128


----------



## acrowcounted

eagle1002us said:


> Where and when in this forum are pictures of the fall colors (A/W 2019/20) for leathers posted?  (Like I should know this . . . maybe).


Information on upcoming offerings is typically posted here as it becomes available. Some perusing may be required.  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sms-back-from-podium.802218/page-477


----------



## nicole0612

jyyanks said:


> I've not tried on Prada but found a pair of Chanel and Celine's that were nice.  Do you go to the boutiques or department store/sunglass store?


All three. I think it’s just a matter of which brand fits your face the best.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I have Valentino glasses that have clip on jeweled sunglasses. They look fabulous. Since I have very expensive progressive lenses, it actually saves me money -- only 1 set of lens to buy.


----------



## jyyanks

etoupebirkin said:


> I have Valentino glasses that have clip on jeweled sunglasses. They look fabulous. Since I have very expensive progressive lenses, it actually saves me money -- only 1 set of lens to buy.



Lol - it’s funny to think that designer sunglasses can save you money.  I think I need to invest in my ‘grown up pair’!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I liked it so much, I bought a second pair when they went on sale.


----------



## HeatherZE

jyyanks said:


> I posted this in the accessories forum and it didn’t get any responses. I’d love to hear from my H friends - why do you buy designer sunglasses?  Are they worth it? I wish H made sunglasses - I could see myself splurging for a pair but as of today I have cheap sunglasses and am thinking of taking the plunge into a designer pair.  Any brands you can recommend?
> Mods - please remove if not appropriate
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/why-buy-designer-sunglasses.1015251/


I live and die by Oliver Peoples. Sunnies and specs.


----------



## QuelleFromage

jyyanks said:


> I posted this in the accessories forum and it didn’t get any responses. I’d love to hear from my H friends - why do you buy designer sunglasses?  Are they worth it? I wish H made sunglasses - I could see myself splurging for a pair but as of today I have cheap sunglasses and am thinking of taking the plunge into a designer pair.  Any brands you can recommend?
> Mods - please remove if not appropriate
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/why-buy-designer-sunglasses.1015251/


I lose sunglasses, so I stick with Ray-Bans


----------



## Rouge H

jyyanks said:


> I posted this in the accessories forum and it didn’t get any responses. I’d love to hear from my H friends - why do you buy designer sunglasses?  Are they worth it? I wish H made sunglasses - I could see myself splurging for a pair but as of today I have cheap sunglasses and am thinking of taking the plunge into a designer pair.  Any brands you can recommend?
> Mods - please remove if not appropriate
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/why-buy-designer-sunglasses.1015251/



I like Oliver People’s glasses, have several pairs that’s lasted for years.


----------



## rk4265

Hi guys. Quick question: is the Olga charm still around? Or has it been discontinued for a long time.


----------



## etoupebirkin

rk4265 said:


> Hi guys. Quick question: is the Olga charm still around? Or has it been discontinued for a long time.


Long since discontinued....


----------



## rk4265

etoupebirkin said:


> Long since discontinued....


 thank you


----------



## *chloah*

Hello,
I’m new to Hermes and was wondering what your thoughts about the color “etoupe” are? Is the color the same as it looks in the picture below? I’m thinking of purchasing a calvi. Tia!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Personally, I love etoupe. I would go see it in person if I could; because photos and monitors are not always completely accurate and I don’t know your sensitivity to color.

I believe Hermès online will accept returns if you don’t like the color.


----------



## chessmont

Hi Folks, I haven't come here for a long while, I just couldn't keep up with the pace of this subforum.  But I had a story that I told on another chat sub, and I was told I should post it here. I was laughing out loud when it happened:

 DH and I were wrapping up things at the lawyer's with our wills and trusts, and I had had to take some photos of my Hermes bags that I wanted to go to a relative, as well as some Native American Jewelry I wanted to go to a friend.
We got to the question about did we want a priest or anyone to be called at 'that' time... and I said "I don't even know who my priest is". (I haven't kept up with or joined a parish in some years). Apparently the lawyer (a woman) must have been curious about the bags and looked them up and I'm sure prices etc.

She replies to me, "Oh I know who your priest is - Hermes is your priest!" OMG I laughed and thankfully DH doesn't have a clue about what any of my trinkets here and there are worth <wink>. Thought y'all would enjoy this


----------



## Passau

Great story@chessmont!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mtsbb1229

Has anyone heard about “Constance To Go wallet” and “Kelly To Go wallet”??  Is Hermès coming out with a detachable leather strap on a Constance long wallet and Kelly classics wallet? This is the Cinhetic To Go wallet version:  https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/hermes-cinhetic-to-go-wallet-H077676CKS3/ TIA


----------



## itsprincesspri

Hi, I’m new to Hermes... have only lusted for the Birkin from a distance  

I’ve read that it is very difficult to obtain a birkin bag (new) due to long wait lists, low inventory, etc. Is the same true for the Mini Birkin? The size is better for me and I have thhave opportunity to buy one at a local boutique but don’t know if it’s that rare to find in stores?


----------



## allure244

itsprincesspri said:


> Hi, I’m new to Hermes... have only lusted for the Birkin from a distance
> 
> I’ve read that it is very difficult to obtain a birkin bag (new) due to long wait lists, low inventory, etc. Is the same true for the Mini Birkin? The size is better for me and I have thhave opportunity to buy one at a local boutique but don’t know if it’s that rare to find in stores?



Unfortunately in the era of mini bags,  the smaller the bag the harder it often is to obtain. If your store is offering you a b25 with specs you like, I would definitely get it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

itsprincesspri said:


> Hi, I’m new to Hermes... have only lusted for the Birkin from a distance
> 
> I’ve read that it is very difficult to obtain a birkin bag (new) due to long wait lists, low inventory, etc. Is the same true for the Mini Birkin? The size is better for me and I have thhave opportunity to buy one at a local boutique but don’t know if it’s that rare to find in stores?


Smaller bags are definitely harder to get. So if you are offered one -- and you like it -- grab it.


----------



## acrowcounted

ilovehermesbirkin said:


> Should I wait for the mysterious *list at Hermes? My SA keeps telling me to wait for my black b25....  yikes.
> Or should I buy from a reseller? Any reputable Hermes resellers in the NYC Area?


How long have you been waiting and have you started a “relationship” with a store and SA? Noir B25s are in pretty heavy demand these days so they will likely take some time and investment to acquire from the store or will be sold at a relatively high premium from a reseller due to how difficult it is for them to get one as well. I personally prefer to get my bags directly from the store as it adds to the specialness for me. Good luck deciding.


----------



## Meta

Mtsbb1229 said:


> Has anyone heard about “Constance To Go wallet” and “Kelly To Go wallet”??  Is Hermès coming out with a detachable leather strap on a Constance long wallet and Kelly classics wallet? This is the Cinhetic To Go wallet version:  https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/hermes-cinhetic-to-go-wallet-H077676CKS3/ TIA


Please read here. 

On another note, have we been orphaned in this subforum? I've noticed that our mod hasn't posted in a while and noticed an increase in repeated threads that already exist. @Swanky or @Vlad can you enlighten us on this?


----------



## Swanky

In chat threads, anything goes 
Our volunteer H mod takes hiatus occasionally.


----------



## Vlad

Meta said:


> Please read here.
> 
> On another note, have we been orphaned in this subforum? I've noticed that our mod hasn't posted in a while and noticed an increase in repeated threads that already exist. @Swanky or @Vlad can you enlighten us on this?



@papertiger is currently afk for the summer. I do see the repeated threads, but if they gather enough responses, I am not necessarily inclined to fold them into existing (often times mega long) threads just for the sake of preventing repetition.


----------



## eagle1002us

Vlad said:


> @papertiger is currently afk for the summer. I do see the repeated threads, but if they gather enough responses, I am not necessarily inclined to fold them into existing (often times mega long) threads just for the sake of preventing repetition.


Vlad, the mods have tended to stress TPF as a resource for people who want an overview of the scarves produced in any particular season.  Yet, in individual posts discussion sometimes go OT if, say, someone has a cute pet modeling a scarf.  If the pet discussion entertains some tpf participants because they respond to it or like it,  does it really matter that it's OT?   (Disclaimer:  I do not have nor did I ever have a pet).


----------



## Swanky

A little OT is totally fine, it’s natural! 
We’re not here to micromanage


----------



## eagle1002us

Swanky said:


> A little OT is totally fine, it’s natural!
> We’re not here to micromanage


I am glad you say that, it makes total sense.


----------



## msPing

Hi ladies!!
Didn’t want to start a new thread... but REALLY (haha) wanted to ask if anyone has got a b and I in the same color?
I have a k in gold, in pwh and eyeing a b in the same color gold but ghw.
Is this too much? Or it’s ok?
I loooove GOLD Togo, matches with berthing I wear...


----------



## Summerof89

msPing said:


> Hi ladies!!
> Didn’t want to start a new thread... but REALLY (haha) wanted to ask if anyone has got a b and I in the same color?
> I have a k in gold, in pwh and eyeing a b in the same color gold but ghw.
> Is this too much? Or it’s ok?
> I loooove GOLD Togo, matches with berthing I wear...


I have a c in gold with ghw, I am eyeing a baby b25 and I would only be interested in a gold B;
I also have a picotin in etain and want a k28 sellier in etain. Second story - I have a b in black and a Kp in black and I also want a baby k25 in black! So...... it’s totally OK!


----------



## msPing

Summerof89 said:


> I have a c in gold with ghw, I am eyeing a baby b25 and I would only be interested in a gold B;
> I also have a picotin in etain and want a k28 sellier in etain. Second story - I have a b in black and a Kp in black and I also want a baby k25 in black! So...... it’s totally OK!



Wow wow!!! All the colours you mentioned are on my want list!

Okay, I feel not so insane now


----------



## etoupebirkin

I squatted 210lbs today. It was a grinder, but I did it. Upped my best from last year’s 200.6lbs. I turn 60 in less than 3 weeks. It’s my gym’s record squat for women over 50.

I am also fighting a cold.

I think I need a massage.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> I squatted 210lbs today. It was a grinder, but I did it. Upped my best from last year’s 200.6lbs. I turn 60 in less than 3 weeks. It’s my gym’s record squat for women over 50.
> 
> I am also fighting a cold.
> 
> I think I need a massage.


Congrats.   You have worked very hard at weight lifting for quite some time.   I know what you feel like:   when I was 50 I could do a lat pulldown of 80 lbs.  I was really proud of that.   And I released the weights quietly, not slamming them down (like guys did).   
Almost 20 years on, can't do that anymore.   Doc says no:  Can't lift anything above my head.  
Oh well, I guess Supreme Court Justice RBG is a model for us all, doing planks (I barely know what that is)  in her 90s.  
EB, you have never said how your knees accommodate such weight.   I wish you would.
On plus side (I had a birthday recently), specialist doc was really pleased with my BP.  Like he was last year.   I am no longer sylph-like, sadly, due to crappy meds for migraine, etc. that existed decades ago and came with substantial weight gain.   Man, I was working that stationary bike like crazy in the weeks prior to the appt.   An hour at least.   This is why I ask you about how your knees hold up, EB.   I had replacements a decade ago, maybe I need new ones.


----------



## katekluet

etoupebirkin said:


> I squatted 210lbs today. It was a grinder, but I did it. Upped my best from last year’s 200.6lbs. I turn 60 in less than 3 weeks. It’s my gym’s record squat for women over 50.
> 
> I am also fighting a cold.
> 
> I think I need a massage.


I think you DESERVE a massage!


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> Congrats.   You have worked very hard at weight lifting for quite some time.   I know what you feel like:   when I was 50 I could do a lat pulldown of 80 lbs.  I was really proud of that.   And I released the weights quietly, not slamming them down (like guys did).
> Almost 20 years on, can't do that anymore.   Doc says no:  Can't lift anything above my head.
> Oh well, I guess Supreme Court Justice RBG is a model for us all, doing planks (I barely know what that is)  in her 90s.
> EB, you have never said how your knees accommodate such weight.   I wish you would.
> On plus side (I had a birthday recently), specialist doc was really pleased with my BP.  Like he was last year.   I am no longer sylph-like, sadly, due to crappy meds for migraine, etc. that existed decades ago and came with substantial weight gain.   Man, I was working that stationary bike like crazy in the weeks prior to the appt.   An hour at least.   This is why I ask you about how your knees hold up, EB.   I had replacements a decade ago, maybe I need new ones.


I started lifting weights to combat the ill effects of severe osteoarthritis. I have not replaced my knees. I have a GREAT personal trainer and DH and I spend birkin units to get trained every year. These guys are true pros. There are a great many middle-aged and older folks that train there. They are in McLean if you are interested. PM me.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> I started lifting weights to combat the ill effects of severe osteoarthritis. I have not replaced my knees. I have a GREAT personal trainer and DH and I spend birkin units to get trained every year. These guys are true pros. There are a great many middle-aged and older folks that train there. They are in McLean if you are interested. PM me.


Thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## rjackloski

Spotted today at Hermès Florence... I have never wanted a bag so badly in my life.


----------



## etoupebirkin

rjackloski said:


> Spotted today at Hermès Florence... I have never wanted a bag so badly in my life.


#franticallysearchingforflights2florence


----------



## etoupebirkin

Put in two 13-hour days in a row at work. Having dindin at midnight. With a bottle of Frank Family Pinot Noir, cheese and crackers.
I am now faced with more than 3 weeks off from work!!!! Yipeekayeee!!!!


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> Put in two 13-hour days in a row at work. Having dindin at midnight. With a bottle of Frank Family Pinot Noir, cheese and crackers.
> I am now faced with more than 3 weeks off from work!!!! Yipeekayeee!!!!


Enjoy, the time off, you deserve it! 
Your dinner sounds fabulous by the way.


----------



## Etriers

I’m new and just wanted to say Hi.  I’m happy to be here in the land of orange!


----------



## eagle1002us

Welcome, Etriers!


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> I started lifting weights to combat the ill effects of severe osteoarthritis. I have not replaced my knees. I have a GREAT personal trainer and DH and I spend birkin units to get trained every year. These guys are true pros. There are a great many middle-aged and older folks that train there. They are in McLean if you are interested. PM me.


I don't know about you, EB, but I've been shrinking.   I've lost something like 1.5 inches over the last decade.   I'm supposed to walk more (weight-bearing exercise) and take calcium supplements.  Stationary bikes and rowing machines don't count as weight bearing exercise.   That's too bad b/c they are fairly easy on the knees.  

I used to like wearing ankle-length skirts but I haven't for a while.  So tried on some hanging in the closet.  All of a sudden I have floor-length skirts!  Wha? It's called osteopenia, weakened bones.


----------



## eagle1002us

Etriers said:


> I’m new and just wanted to say Hi.  I’m happy to be here in the land of orange!


Quite possibly it's the happiest place on earth . . . or close.


----------



## Etriers

eagle1002us said:


> Quite possibly it's the happiest place on earth . . . or close.



What a nice thing to think about, the happiest place on earth... an H store next door to a place with fabulous coffee, the ultimate bookstore, and Neapolitan pizza...on a beach.  I wonder if I can work horses and cupcakes in there somehow...


----------



## katekluet

etoupebirkin said:


> Put in two 13-hour days in a row at work. Having dindin at midnight. With a bottle of Frank Family Pinot Noir, cheese and crackers.
> I am now faced with more than 3 weeks off from work!!!! Yipeekayeee!!!!


Uh oh.....comparable to Black Cat?


----------



## Rouge H

Why companies fail- sent Fed-X to me-
My DH and I had a good laugh at this one


----------



## etoupebirkin

katekluet said:


> Uh oh.....comparable to Black Cat?


Unfortunately, yes. One more winery to check out in Napa. They are a bigger operation and have more varietals, all of stunningly good quality.

Though Tracey’s wines are my favorite.
ETA: I got a gold Kelly just like yours yesterday at my home store, and thought of you.


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> I don't know about you, EB, but I've been shrinking.   I've lost something like 1.5 inches over the last decade.   I'm supposed to walk more (weight-bearing exercise) and take calcium supplements.  Stationary bikes and rowing machines don't count as weight bearing exercise.   That's too bad b/c they are fairly easy on the knees.
> 
> I used to like wearing ankle-length skirts but I haven't for a while.  So tried on some hanging in the closet.  All of a sudden I have floor-length skirts!  Wha? It's called osteopenia, weakened bones.


Yikes at 5’1.5”, I am terrified of getting shorter. It’s hard enough as it is.
I would find a trainer that can help you lifting small weights and move up gradually from there.


----------



## katekluet

etoupebirkin said:


> Unfortunately, yes. One more winery to check out in Napa. They are a bigger operation and have more varietals, all of stunningly good quality.
> 
> Though Tracey’s wines are my favorite.
> ETA: I got a gold Kelly just like yours yesterday at my home store, and thought of you.


Congrats, that bag is such a classic!


----------



## flower71

etoupebirkin said:


> Put in two 13-hour days in a row at work. Having dindin at midnight. With a bottle of Frank Family Pinot Noir, cheese and crackers.
> I am now faced with more than 3 weeks off from work!!!! Yipeekayeee!!!!


Hello there! Lovely to see you around still, Have a great break and enjoy your well-deserved time off, Cheers!


----------



## eagle1002us

Etriers said:


> What a nice thing to think about, the happiest place on earth... an H store next door to a place with fabulous coffee, the ultimate bookstore, and Neapolitan pizza...on a beach.  I wonder if I can work horses and cupcakes in there somehow...


All very fine ideas, especially the cupcakes and bookstore --- which should carry Rizzoli and other high-end books on fashion and jewelry.


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> Unfortunately, yes. One more winery to check out in Napa. They are a bigger operation and have more varietals, all of stunningly good quality.
> 
> Though Tracey’s wines are my favorite.
> ETA: I got a gold Kelly just like yours yesterday at my home store, and thought of you.


We should start a wine thread of our favorites!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I'm unsure of where to ask this so I'll try here. It's a question about the red H colour Rouge Piment.

I'd like to find two Bastias, one in hot pink and one in a real red (preferably more berry red than orangey like Rouge de Coeur, but not wine/brownish etc). After hours of scrolling on this forum, I thought either Rouge Vif or Rouge Cascaque would be perfect. But they are not available on the H website and haven't been for the many _many_ months now that I've stalked the EU sites.

But Rouge Piment is!!! And I _really really_ want to buy something if only just a little something as I haven't had a wish list item/holy grail fix for months now   Could someone who knows these H reds please help and sort out these three reds for me. Is Rouge Piment similar to Rouge Casaque/Rouge Vif but just a bit darker/more berry, like it looks in most photos here and on the H website? Or is it a dark chili red, like the name pimiento would suggest?

On the website the Rouge Piment Bastia is made in veau Madame.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Also, are there two different reds with similar names, "Rouge Piment" and "Rouge Pigment", or is there just some spelling confusion and they're the same colour, Rouge Piment?


----------



## lulilu

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm unsure of where to ask this so I'll try here. It's a question about the red H colour Rouge Piment.
> 
> I'd like to find two Bastias, one in hot pink and one in a real red (preferably more berry red than orangey like Rouge de Coeur, but not wine/brownish etc). After hours of scrolling on this forum, I thought either Rouge Vif or Rouge Cascaque would be perfect. But they are not available on the H website and haven't been for the many _many_ months now that I've stalked the EU sites.
> 
> But Rouge Piment is!!! And I _really really_ want to buy something if only just a little something as I haven't had a wish list item/holy grail fix for months now   Could someone who knows these H reds please help and sort out these three reds for me. Is Rouge Piment similar to Rouge Casaque/Rouge Vif but just a bit darker/more berry, like it looks in most photos here and on the H website? Or is it a dark chili red, like the name pimiento would suggest?
> 
> On the website the Rouge Piment Bastia is made in veau Madame.



Did you check out the red reference thread:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/red-color-family-pics-only.100920/page-25#post-33338540


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

lulilu said:


> Did you check out the red reference thread:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/red-color-family-pics-only.100920/page-25#post-33338540


Thank you, lulilu! Actually, I couldn't hold out any longer   so I just purchased the Rouge Piment Bastia earlier tonight.

I spent a long time today going through a lot of pics and descriptions of Rouge Piment here and my impression from this is that it's perfect. Hopefully it is irl as well *praying emoji* (why isn't there one?! Online shopping demands one  )  


(Have to add Hermès online shopping customer service is fantastic. So quick, delivery at the door, return pick up at the door (the Magnolia I bought last week) - at no added cost.)


----------



## Etriers

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you, lulilu! Actually, I couldn't hold out any longer   so I just purchased the Rouge Piment Bastia earlier tonight.
> 
> I spent a long time today going through a lot of pics and descriptions of Rouge Piment here and my impression from this is that it's perfect. Hopefully it is irl as well *praying emoji* (why isn't there one?! Online shopping demands one  )
> 
> 
> (Have to add Hermès online shopping customer service is fantastic. So quick, delivery at the door, return pick up at the door (the Magnolia I bought last week) - at no added cost.)



 Pray is in “help” at the bottom of the page.

Congratulations it is a beautiful red, definitely not dark.  It is a clean, medium red that leans warmish rather than coolish but it is absolutely red.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Etriers said:


> Pray is in “help” at the bottom of the page.
> 
> Congratulations it is a beautiful red, definitely not dark.  It is a clean, medium red that leans warmish rather than coolish but it is absolutely red.


Thank you, Etriers  

I'm hoping it gets here today! I so want to love it as I've wanted a Bastia in a perfect red for over a year now.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

The Rouge Piment Bastia arrived but it has a dark mark on the outer leather. It's the look of as if the leather was painted and someone missed a spot. The colour is gorgeous but I'll risk getting on the fussy buyer list and return it. I just can't unsee it now. 

I'll probably wait to buy again until I can get to an H store. There are a couple of other items I'd like to have a look at anyway, like the Carmen Uno-Dos and the Clic Mini Card holder. Thank you for the Rouge Piment advice, Etriers and lulilu.


----------



## eagle1002us

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> The Rouge Piment Bastia arrived but it has a dark mark on the outer leather. It's the look of as if the leather was painted and someone missed a spot. The colour is gorgeous but I'll risk getting on the fussy buyer list and return it. I just can't unsee it now.
> 
> I'll probably wait to buy again until I can get to an H store. There are a couple of other items I'd like to have a look at anyway, like the Carmen Uno-Dos and the Clic Mini Card holder. Thank you for the Rouge Piment advice, Etriers and lulilu.


How odd that an H item should have a mark on it like you describe.  Quality control must have been at lunch.  You're making the right decision to unload it.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

eagle1002us said:


> How odd that an H item should have a mark on it like you describe.  Quality control must have been at lunch.  You're making the right decision to unload it.


Thank you  Though I don't want to put any blame on Hermès, I think that spot could have slipped by as it was very close to the upper edge of the Bastia and small. In normal light it was visible, when I took it out to look at in strong sunlight, it wasn't visible because the whole Bastia became sort of "shiny". Someone else probably wouldn't have cared but I just couldn't unsee it once I noticed it.

Also, I bought it from their website and they have a very generous return policy, 30 days free return. Door to door. So I can not complain. I think I'll just go have a look in an H store myself as soon as I can get to one. It would be interesting to see a bit more of their leathers and colours.


----------



## Etriers

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> The Rouge Piment Bastia arrived but it has a dark mark on the outer leather. It's the look of as if the leather was painted and someone missed a spot. The colour is gorgeous but I'll risk getting on the fussy buyer list and return it. I just can't unsee it now.
> 
> I'll probably wait to buy again until I can get to an H store. There are a couple of other items I'd like to have a look at anyway, like the Carmen Uno-Dos and the Clic Mini Card holder. Thank you for the Rouge Piment advice, Etriers and lulilu.



I’m so sorry to hear that you had to return it.  (Now you’ll get in all kinds of trouble going to the H store.   )  I’m glad you found a red you like though and it will be fun to see others in person side-by-side.


----------



## acrowcounted

Does anyone think it might be beneficial to divide up the Pricing thread into multiple threads in 2020? For example; a BKC thread, a Lindy/Verrou/Roulis thread, etc.. I’m wondering if we might get more participation if it were easier to update.


----------



## pixiesparkle

acrowcounted said:


> Does anyone think it might be beneficial to divide up the Pricing thread into multiple threads in 2020? For example; a BKC thread, a Lindy/Verrou/Roulis thread, etc.. I’m wondering if we might get more participation if it were easier to update.


I think this is a great idea!


----------



## Etriers

acrowcounted said:


> Does anyone think it might be beneficial to divide up the Pricing thread into multiple threads in 2020? For example; a BKC thread, a Lindy/Verrou/Roulis thread, etc.. I’m wondering if we might get more participation if it were easier to update.



Lol!  Aargh, it’s such a mess.  Why do you think it isn’t working?  Is it that people aren’t participating or is it that somehow the entered prices aren’t getting transposed into the updates?


----------



## acrowcounted

Etriers said:


> Lol!  Aargh, it’s such a mess.  Why do you think it isn’t working?  Is it that people aren’t participating or is it that somehow the entered prices aren’t getting transposed into the updates?


It’s just so long that it’s a hassle which probably turns some people off from adding to it. I know I’ve attempted to update it before and got frustrated and had to come back at another time to try again. I mean, I don’t think it needs to be updated unless the price you are adding is actually new/different than one previously entered but even still it’s so long just with the unique entries. It’s also difficult to navigate especially if the item you are searching for isn’t near the top of the list. Perhaps the stickied thread could be a single post with links to the individual threads which could be created and live somewhere in the Reference Library section? Just thinking on the spot here...  wouldn’t mind hearing @Meta opinion as she has initiated the thread in years past.


----------



## Etriers

acrowcounted said:


> It’s just so long that it’s a hassle which probably turns some people off from adding to it. I know I’ve attempted to update it before and got frustrated and had to come back at another time to try again. I mean, I don’t think it needs to be updated unless the price you are adding is actually new/different than one previously entered but even still it’s so long just with the unique entries. It’s also difficult to navigate especially if the item you are searching for isn’t near the top of the list. Perhaps the stickied thread could be a single post with links to the individual threads which could be created and live somewhere in the Reference Library section? Just thinking on the spot here...  wouldn’t mind hearing @Meta opinion as she has initiated the thread in years past.



So true. You have good ideas!   I bought a B35 Clemence recently and was surprised to see there was no price for that already entered.  Also, these are H boutique prices correct?  Does everyone know that?  Sometimes the prices seem inconsistent even allowing for currency differences etc.


----------



## acrowcounted

Etriers said:


> So true. You have good ideas!   I bought a B35 Clemence recently and was surprised to see there was no price for that already entered.  Also, these are H boutique prices correct?  Does everyone know that?  Sometimes the prices seem inconsistent even allowing for currency differences etc.


I think it is understood that they are retail boutique prices (as opposed to resellers). I have not noticed any inconsistencies recently, but also haven’t been looking for that specifically. I think what we have is a great effort and as H continues to offer new bags and expand on the current lines we will need more and more community participation to keep the knowledge base well sourced.


----------



## Etriers

acrowcounted said:


> I think it is understood that they are retail boutique prices (as opposed to resellers). I have not noticed any inconsistencies recently, but also haven’t been looking for that specifically. I think what we have is a great effort and as H continues to offer new bags and expand on the current lines we will need more and more community participation to keep the knowledge base well sourced.



It is definitely a help and “How much is___?” Seems to be one of the most asked questions.  The H clubhouse forum could be a good place for prices.  Maybe the H Clubhouse needs a Birkin Clubhouse that the the various B threads could go under.  I don’t know if that would be easier or harder. There are so many threads though, it might  be nice if they fell under broad subs.  Then B prices could go on a sticky in the B clubhouse, K prices in the K clubhouse etc.  Lol!  It’s a little bit like trying to figure out how to pour sidewalks where people actually walk, not where they “ought” to walk.  That’s a science in itself!


----------



## Meta

acrowcounted said:


> It’s just so long that it’s a hassle which probably turns some people off from adding to it. I know I’ve attempted to update it before and got frustrated and had to come back at another time to try again. I mean, I don’t think it needs to be updated unless the price you are adding is actually new/different than one previously entered but even still it’s so long just with the unique entries. It’s also difficult to navigate especially if the item you are searching for isn’t near the top of the list. Perhaps the stickied thread could be a single post with links to the individual threads which could be created and live somewhere in the Reference Library section? Just thinking on the spot here...  wouldn’t mind hearing @Meta opinion as she has initiated the thread in years past.


I've been summoned, I see.  I haven't looked at the pricing thread in a long while, as it tends to raise my BP with how disorderly it is.  I clean it up and then it just gets messy again that I've stopped trying.

I don't think extra threads are necessary. I think more importantly, ppl _shouldn't_ be adding prices for items that are already on the list *UNLESS* there's a pricing change in that particular currency. Otherwise it just adds to it being unwieldy. I also personally find it irrelevant to create extra sections for seasonal bags, e.g., Touch bags. They can be added to the existing designs just indicating Touch - type of leather and pricing. The thread is limited by characters and these additional sections takes up precious unnecessary characters.

While the thread might be long, a quick keyword search can bring up the price of items that one is interested in. That said, I've often been told that I'm too tech savvy/advanced, so...  I've toyed with the idea of creating a tutorial on how to do a search on the forum since many members aren't familiar with the function but just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## jenniePham

Dear everyone, last time i saw a list of dates code, stamp off a year, but now I cannot find it, does anyone can help me?
Thanks


----------



## Iflola

Meta said:


> I've been summoned, I see.  I haven't looked at the pricing thread in a long while, as it tends to raise my BP with how disorderly it is.  I clean it up and then it just gets messy again that I've stopped trying.
> 
> I don't think extra threads are necessary. I think more importantly, ppl _shouldn't_ be adding prices for items that are already on the list *UNLESS* there's a pricing change in that particular currency. Otherwise it just adds to it being unwieldy. I also personally find it irrelevant to create extra sections for seasonal bags, e.g., Touch bags. They can be added to the existing designs just indicating Touch - type of leather and pricing. The thread is limited by characters and these additional sections takes up precious unnecessary characters.
> 
> While the thread might be long, a quick keyword search can bring up the price of items that one is interested in. That said, I've often been told that I'm too tech savvy/advanced, so...  I've toyed with the idea of creating a tutorial on how to do a search on the forum since many members aren't familiar with the function but just haven't gotten around to it.


Yes please, a tutorial would be handy, 
I’m tech savvy enough but this site can be a bit challenging, that said I’ll take it over the old timey alternatives any day.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Hello everyone, 
I just wondering how many of you , do have more then one picotin and don’t have any B’s or K’s ? .

TIA


----------



## India

ayutilovesGST said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just wondering how many of you , do have more then one picotin and don’t have any B’s or K’s ? .
> 
> TIA


I have TWO PM Picotin but I also do have two Kelly's.  I'm not presently using my Kelly's for day to day wear anymore due to weight as I'm also carrying supplementary oxygen.  My PM Pictotins are perfect - hold everything I truly need and are very light weight.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

India said:


> I have TWO PM Picotin but I also do have two Kelly's.  I'm not presently using my Kelly's for day to day wear anymore due to weight as I'm also carrying supplementary oxygen.  My PM Pictotins are perfect - hold everything I truly need and are very light weight.




Tq , I know B’s & K’s are the most sought after bags but I think Lindy or Picotins suit me better . I just want to know is it weird to have more then 1 picotin


----------



## India

It's not more "weird" than having multiple Birkins or Kellys!  My two suit me very well and I like having multiple colors.


----------



## mauihappyplace

Has anyone purchased the Odyesse Globe? I collect globes and my SA says one is available now...


----------



## surfer

Hello  not sure where to ask this so I thought I’d start here- I am interested in knowing what styles the colour mauve sylvestre come in (hoping or mini evelyne or mini K). Where could one find out this info apart from the SA? Thank you!


----------



## acrowcounted

surfer said:


> Hello  not sure where to ask this so I thought I’d start here- I am interested in knowing what styles the colour mauve sylvestre come in (hoping or mini evelyne or mini K). Where could one find out this info apart from the SA? Thank you!


Yes to mini K, I don’t think so for the evelyne TPM. I believe mauve Sylvestre was a seasonal color from last spring so it should be nearing the end of its run, in theory.


----------



## csshopper

surfer said:


> Hello  not sure where to ask this so I thought I’d start here- I am interested in knowing what styles the colour mauve sylvestre come in (hoping or mini evelyne or mini K). Where could one find out this info apart from the SA? Thank you!


HUGE DISCLAIMER: I have no idea if these items are authentic, but they are easily checked out by using an Authenticator before purchasing. If you go on eBay and enter "Hermes Mauve Sylvestre" in the Search bar,  a page of items including Azap Silk in Wallets, Kelly  20 bags, Constance, Picotin, and a Constance wallet will appear. I did check one of the Kelly bags and the seller is JaneFinds, a seller I know is used by some tpf members. She might be able to help you find something in particular, or know if it is even available. 
Hope this gives you a start, the hunt is part of the fun!


----------



## etoupebirkin

csshopper said:


> HUGE DISCLAIMER: I have no idea if these items are authentic, but they are easily checked out by using an Authenticator before purchasing. If you go on eBay and enter "Hermes Mauve Sylvestre" in the Search bar,  a page of items including Azap Silk in Wallets, Kelly  20 bags, Constance, Picotin, and a Constance wallet will appear. I did check one of the Kelly bags and the seller is JaneFinds, a seller I know is used by some tpf members. She might be able to help you find something in particular, or know if it is even available.
> Hope this gives you a start, the hunt is part of the fun!


Though JaneFinds bags appear to be real, the prices are astronomical.


----------



## Rouge H

mauihappyplace said:


> Has anyone purchased the Odyesse Globe? I collect globes and my SA says one is available now...



I love globes but at this price, I’d rather fly around the globe


----------



## mauihappyplace

Rouge H said:


> I love globes but at this price, I’d rather fly around the globe


Good point


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> Though JaneFinds bags appear to be real, the prices are astronomical.


eb, oh my yes they are! I visit her site occasionally to enjoy the “eye candy”. 
Not to hijack the thread, but do you have a “lucky bag” to carry to the Nationals’ games, who are hopefully on their way to the Series?


----------



## etoupebirkin

csshopper said:


> eb, oh my yes they are! I visit her site occasionally to enjoy the “eye candy”.
> Not to hijack the thread, but do you have a “lucky bag” to carry to the Nationals’ games, who are hopefully on their way to the Series?


CSS, I am BAD LUCK. So I don’t watch.

And I am more of a hockey fan now. But I wish the Nats luck. It’s so ironic that they get to the World Series directly after getting rid of Harper. I am NOT a Harper fan.


----------



## eagle1002us

csshopper said:


> eb, oh my yes they are! I visit her site occasionally to enjoy the “eye candy”.
> Not to hijack the thread, but do you have a “lucky bag” to carry to the Nationals’ games, who are hopefully on their way to the Series?



In our household, one person (not me) gets in a very ticked-off mood if it looks like they will lose.  I am so glad they made it to the World Series.   In our household, Steelers games are also an edge-of-your-seat phenomenon.  Same bad mood if they lose.


----------



## csshopper

eagle1002us said:


> In our household, one person (not me) gets in a very ticked-off mood if it looks like they will lose.  I am so glad they made it to the World Series.   In our household, Steelers games are also an edge-of-your-seat phenomenon.  Same bad mood if they lose.


eagle, it’s a nationwide problem, . I live on the other side of the country and the Giants and Niners were an influence on how happy the resident fan was on a given day or evening. Kids and grandkids have inherited the trait. My interest in the Nationals is related to having known someone for 35 years who works for the team.


----------



## Johannap

I've manage to accumulate a nice collection of scarves from Hermes, in silk and cashmere. I'd love to wear them more often, but there is a silly thing holding me back: fear of damaging my scarves with makeup and skin care.   Unfortunately, the skin on my neck is super dry so I often use a little heavier creams, which means no scarves very close to the neck area. 

How do you others balance this?


----------



## eagle1002us

I wanted to show someone what the color gold in Hermes leather looked like but it doesn't seem to come up in the reference thread on H leathers in brown or in orange/yellow.   Where could I find it?


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Unfortunately, yes. One more winery to check out in Napa. They are a bigger operation and have more varietals, all of stunningly good quality.
> 
> Though Tracey’s wines are my favorite.
> ETA: I got a gold Kelly just like yours yesterday at my home store, and thought of you.


EB;, congrats on the gold birkin.  Could you post a pix so I could show someone what H gold leather looks like?  I couldn't find gold in the reference threads, amazingly.  TIA


----------



## acrowcounted

eagle1002us said:


> I wanted to show someone what the color gold in Hermes leather looked like but it doesn't seem to come up in the reference thread on H leathers in brown or in orange/yellow.   Where could I find it?


There are several examples in the Brown reference thread...
https://forum.purseblog.com/search/9516101/?q=Gold&t=post&o=date&c[thread]=100916


----------



## nicole0612

Johannap said:


> I've manage to accumulate a nice collection of scarves from Hermes, in silk and cashmere. I'd love to wear them more often, but there is a silly thing holding me back: fear of damaging my scarves with makeup and skin care.   Unfortunately, the skin on my neck is super dry so I often use a little heavier creams, which means no scarves very close to the neck area.
> 
> How do you others balance this?



Could you wear them over outerwear (like a coat in winter) or when you wear a high necked top or turtleneck? Then you would not have to worry about direct skin contact. You could also experiment with wearing drapes over your shoulders. Some even wear as a bolero.


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> EB;, congrats on the gold birkin.  Could you post a pix so I could show someone what H gold leather looks like?  I couldn't find gold in the reference threads, amazingly.  TIA


----------



## etoupebirkin

I'd like your thoughts on an encounter I had at an engagement party I went to last weekend. It was an informal affair; dressing polished was appropriate.. 

DH and I went to the Washington Ballet earlier in the day. I wore Mother jeans, black Vince tee, Brunello Cuchinelli cardigan, boots and some Van Cleef rose gold Alhambra and Perlee pieces on. I looked good. The monli beading on my cardigan was rose gold colored and matched the Van Cleef. I think about what I wear to coordinate looks. It's something I care about. I like to look stylish.

I approached two friends, they were talking about one woman's son — a very talented singer/actor auditioning on Broadway amongst other locales. He got a hold of his scorecard and found out he needed to up his game style wise. So we got into a discussion on clothes and style. The women said, "Look at you!"  (meaning me)! You are just wearing a black tee shirt!!! They were admiring my style in a zoo-animal sort of way. 

They asked me where I shop. I said "Saks." "Why do you shop THERE!!!" I said I like the quality and service. I understand tailoring and quality. So, I don't shop in places like Marshalls or Kohls, the places where they said they shop. These women are both practicing attorneys, so I know they have money, if they choose to spend it. They asked me whether I think about how I dress when I pick out clothes. I said yes. 

I build my wardrobe around my jewelry and handbags. I've put too much of an investment in these pieces to do otherwise.

It was just a weird, weird encounter. I hope I did not come across as snobby. I was merely stating my views factually. If you know good tailoring and craftsmanship, it's hard to purchase poorly made items. Whenever I have purchased something at Marshalls, it ends up being donated to a clothing drive shortly thereafter. It's a waste of my money.

 I own some inexpensive clothes from Target. They occupy a useful space in my wardrobe. They are just not things I wear when I want to look my best, e.g. party clothes.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> I'd like your thoughts on an encounter I had at an engagement party I went to last weekend. It was an informal affair; dressing polished was appropriate..
> 
> DH and I went to the Washington Ballet earlier in the day. I wore Mother jeans, black Vince tee, Brunello Cuchinelli cardigan, boots and some Van Cleef rose gold Alhambra and Perlee pieces on. I looked good. The monli beading on my cardigan was rose gold colored and matched the Van Cleef. I think about what I wear to coordinate looks. It's something I care about. I like to look stylish.
> 
> I approached two friends, they were talking about one woman's son — a very talented singer/actor auditioning on Broadway amongst other locales. He got a hold of his scorecard and found out he needed to up his game style wise. So we got into a discussion on clothes and style. The women said, "Look at you!"  (meaning me)! You are just wearing a black tee shirt!!! They were admiring my style in a zoo-animal sort of way.
> 
> They asked me where I shop. I said "Saks." "Why do you shop THERE!!!" I said I like the quality and service. I understand tailoring and quality. So, I don't shop in places like Marshalls or Kohls, the places where they said they shop. These women are both practicing attorneys, so I know they have money, if they choose to spend it. They asked me whether I think about how I dress when I pick out clothes. I said yes.
> 
> I build my wardrobe around my jewelry and handbags. I've put too much of an investment in these pieces to do otherwise.
> 
> It was just a weird, weird encounter. I hope I did not come across as snobby. I was merely stating my views factually. If you know good tailoring and craftsmanship, it's hard to purchase poorly made items. Whenever I have purchased something at Marshalls, it ends up being donated to a clothing drive shortly thereafter. It's a waste of my money.
> 
> I own some inexpensive clothes from Target. They occupy a useful space in my wardrobe. They are just not things I wear when I want to look my best, e.g. party clothes.


I think you indirectly or directly got some of the flake Meryl Streep got when she wore a black tee shirt to the Oscars.  Tee shirts can jolt peoples' fashion conscientiousness:  What's going on here?    I rather admire her for the tee.   I mean, what's wrong with it?  Is it always necessary to dress according to the "rules,"  gawd, how boring.

  (I have insomnia, that's why I am replying now).


----------



## labellavita27

Anyone know the available colors for SS2020?


----------



## momoc

labellavita27 said:


> Anyone know the available colors for SS2020?



Someone posted about it in the SMs back from Podium thread here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sms-back-from-podium.802218/page-488#post-33391617


----------



## momoc

I did a search about the price thread and found some discussions in this thread from a couple pages back!

I was also using that thread and finding it a little unorganized, but the info is really super useful. I think the main reason is that a forum thread is not the most suitable format for a price chart. Rather if it were say a shared spread sheet that people just update the corresponding data box it would be much easier. That being said, no idea what is the best tool to start such a thing and what are the ways to authorize or restrict access to it (for example, Google spreadsheet I think doesn't allow for password protected sharing, if you share as link you have to make it that everyone who gets the link has access).


----------



## lxrac

etoupebirkin said:


> I'd like your thoughts on an encounter I had at an engagement party I went to last weekend. It was an informal affair; dressing polished was appropriate..
> 
> DH and I went to the Washington Ballet earlier in the day. I wore Mother jeans, black Vince tee, Brunello Cuchinelli cardigan, boots and some Van Cleef rose gold Alhambra and Perlee pieces on. I looked good. The monli beading on my cardigan was rose gold colored and matched the Van Cleef. I think about what I wear to coordinate looks. It's something I care about. I like to look stylish.
> 
> I approached two friends, they were talking about one woman's son — a very talented singer/actor auditioning on Broadway amongst other locales. He got a hold of his scorecard and found out he needed to up his game style wise. So we got into a discussion on clothes and style. The women said, "Look at you!"  (meaning me)! You are just wearing a black tee shirt!!! They were admiring my style in a zoo-animal sort of way.
> 
> They asked me where I shop. I said "Saks." "Why do you shop THERE!!!" I said I like the quality and service. I understand tailoring and quality. So, I don't shop in places like Marshalls or Kohls, the places where they said they shop. These women are both practicing attorneys, so I know they have money, if they choose to spend it. They asked me whether I think about how I dress when I pick out clothes. I said yes.
> 
> I build my wardrobe around my jewelry and handbags. I've put too much of an investment in these pieces to do otherwise.
> 
> It was just a weird, weird encounter. I hope I did not come across as snobby. I was merely stating my views factually. If you know good tailoring and craftsmanship, it's hard to purchase poorly made items. Whenever I have purchased something at Marshalls, it ends up being donated to a clothing drive shortly thereafter. It's a waste of my money.
> 
> I own some inexpensive clothes from Target. They occupy a useful space in my wardrobe. They are just not things I wear when I want to look my best, e.g. party clothes.



Girl it sounds like these mothers you are talking about have a little jealousy from your posh, fashionable ensemble. Plus, you added that you shop at Saks, they immediately go on fight not flight syndrome.  "Oh this girl is rich" is probably what's going on in their minds. So they try to minimize and self deprecate and say they shop at Marshalls and in order for you to baby them.  I say let it go. Every person has their own passion for something. You have passion for fashion and not everyone will understand that. Just like how I don't understand why some people buy expensive paintings. That's crazy. 
TO EACH HIS OWN. We don't owe people explanation, especially to those people who have no fashion sense or affinity to it all. Nobody wins. That irritates me. I would have slapped them.


----------



## Etriers

etoupebirkin said:


> I'd like your thoughts on an encounter I had at an engagement party I went to last weekend. It was an informal affair; dressing polished was appropriate..
> 
> DH and I went to the Washington Ballet earlier in the day. I wore Mother jeans, black Vince tee, Brunello Cuchinelli cardigan, boots and some Van Cleef rose gold Alhambra and Perlee pieces on. I looked good. The monli beading on my cardigan was rose gold colored and matched the Van Cleef. I think about what I wear to coordinate looks. It's something I care about. I like to look stylish.
> 
> I approached two friends, they were talking about one woman's son — a very talented singer/actor auditioning on Broadway amongst other locales. He got a hold of his scorecard and found out he needed to up his game style wise. So we got into a discussion on clothes and style. The women said, "Look at you!"  (meaning me)! You are just wearing a black tee shirt!!! They were admiring my style in a zoo-animal sort of way.
> 
> They asked me where I shop. I said "Saks." "Why do you shop THERE!!!" I said I like the quality and service. I understand tailoring and quality. So, I don't shop in places like Marshalls or Kohls, the places where they said they shop. These women are both practicing attorneys, so I know they have money, if they choose to spend it. They asked me whether I think about how I dress when I pick out clothes. I said yes.
> 
> I build my wardrobe around my jewelry and handbags. I've put too much of an investment in these pieces to do otherwise.
> 
> It was just a weird, weird encounter. I hope I did not come across as snobby. I was merely stating my views factually. If you know good tailoring and craftsmanship, it's hard to purchase poorly made items. Whenever I have purchased something at Marshalls, it ends up being donated to a clothing drive shortly thereafter. It's a waste of my money.
> 
> I own some inexpensive clothes from Target. They occupy a useful space in my wardrobe. They are just not things I wear when I want to look my best, e.g. party clothes.



I can empathize, and find sometimes those kinds of encounters are good social “tune-ups” for me.  Sometimes it takes a weird exchange to remind me that people don’t always need answers to their questions.  I only end up annoying myself trying to discuss or explain things they don’t understand or care about anyway. I’ve decided that (your evening for example)  instead of explaining why I value quality and service to someone who cares only about price and convenience (or whatever) it’s useful to deflect queries about my things or habits with my own questions—What do you like about Kohl’s?  What is your favorite thing to buy at Marshall’s?  What is the best deal you ever found?—Then everyone is happy.  They are happy because they get to talk about themselves, which is what most people want to do anyway.   They think I’m a brilliant conversationalist because I encourage them to talk to their heart’s content, and I sometimes learn something I didn’t know.  At a minimum, I don’t leave a party with that surreal feeling that I’ve said too much but not connected at all, or opened my personal life/decisions to comment from acquaintances.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Etriers said:


> I can empathize, and find sometimes those kinds of encounters are good social “tune-ups” for me.  Sometimes it takes a weird exchange to remind me that people don’t always need answers to their questions.  I only end up annoying myself trying to discuss or explain things they don’t understand or care about anyway. I’ve decided that (your evening for example)  instead of explaining why I value quality and service to someone who cares only about price and convenience (or whatever) it’s useful to deflect queries about my things or habits with my own questions—What do you like about Kohl’s?  What is your favorite thing to buy at Marshall’s?  What is the best deal you ever found?—Then everyone is happy.  They are happy because they get to talk about themselves, which is what most people want to do anyway.   They think I’m a brilliant conversationalist because I encourage them to talk to their heart’s content, and I sometimes learn something I didn’t know.  At a minimum, I don’t leave a party with that surreal feeling that I’ve said too much but not connected at all, or opened my personal life/decisions to comment from acquaintances.


GREAT idea!!!


----------



## rk4265

Does anyone know when fall winter clothes and shoes arrive to stores? Everything is still
Pre fall on the site


----------



## eagle1002us

Can somebody tell me what a meme is?  I looked it up but the answer wasn't clear.  I gather it is a cultural symbol, like the rainbow on some H scarves (and many other places) is an affirmation of inclusiveness.   If that's a meme, fine, but in general I don't know what they are.


----------



## ladysarah

Etriers said:


> I can empathize, and find sometimes those kinds of encounters are good social “tune-ups” for me.  Sometimes it takes a weird exchange to remind me that people don’t always need answers to their questions.  I only end up annoying myself trying to discuss or explain things they don’t understand or care about anyway. I’ve decided that (your evening for example)  instead of explaining why I value quality and service to someone who cares only about price and convenience (or whatever) it’s useful to deflect queries about my things or habits with my own questions—What do you like about Kohl’s?  What is your favorite thing to buy at Marshall’s?  What is the best deal you ever found?—Then everyone is happy.  They are happy because they get to talk about themselves, which is what most people want to do anyway.   They think I’m a brilliant conversationalist because I encourage them to talk to their heart’s content, and I sometimes learn something I didn’t know.  At a minimum, I don’t leave a party with that surreal feeling that I’ve said too much but not connected at all, or opened my personal life/decisions to comment from acquaintances.


Thank you -Excellent suggestions!


----------



## ck21

Etriers said:


> I can empathize, and find sometimes those kinds of encounters are good social “tune-ups” for me.  Sometimes it takes a weird exchange to remind me that people don’t always need answers to their questions.  I only end up annoying myself trying to discuss or explain things they don’t understand or care about anyway. I’ve decided that (your evening for example)  instead of explaining why I value quality and service to someone who cares only about price and convenience (or whatever) it’s useful to deflect queries about my things or habits with my own questions—What do you like about Kohl’s?  What is your favorite thing to buy at Marshall’s?  What is the best deal you ever found?—Then everyone is happy.  They are happy because they get to talk about themselves, which is what most people want to do anyway.   They think I’m a brilliant conversationalist because I encourage them to talk to their heart’s content, and I sometimes learn something I didn’t know.  At a minimum, I don’t leave a party with that surreal feeling that I’ve said too much but not connected at all, or opened my personal life/decisions to comment from acquaintances.



This really is a great suggestion/reminder.

EB--your style is fabulous.  Don't ever doubt it!


----------



## Etriers

Apropos of absolutely nothing, has anyone ever tried washing dry clean only wool pants?  I’ve always just dry cleaned my pants like a good direction-following girl but now I’m wondering—since I’ve gone wild and now wash my H silks and cashmere sweaters—what happens with pants?  The ones I’m thinking of trying are wide-leg trousers, unlined, mostly merino, maybe 8% cashmere and 2% polyester (for stretch).  Any thoughts?


----------



## GoStanford

etoupebirkin said:


> I'd like your thoughts on an encounter I had at an engagement party I went to last weekend. It was an informal affair; dressing polished was appropriate....


I'm not a regular contributor to this chat thread, but I want to say that your posts are informative and your enjoyment of fashion and beautiful accessories comes across in them.  It does sound like this was a weird encounter that crossed into an "overly familiar" territory.  There are beautifully tailored t-shirts that are better made than many suiting separates that are of lesser quality.  

I know dedicated shoppers who can find great pieces regardless of store and price point, but it takes time and energy.  I'm surprised those ladies questioned your choice of outfit.


----------



## India

Etriers said:


> Apropos of absolutely nothing, has anyone ever tried washing dry clean only wool pants?  I’ve always just dry cleaned my pants like a good direction-following girl but now I’m wondering—since I’ve gone wild and now wash my H silks and cashmere sweaters—what happens with pants?  The ones I’m thinking of trying are wide-leg trousers, unlined, mostly merino, maybe 8% cashmere and 2% polyester (for stretch).  Any thoughts?


How expensive were the pants?  How much do you love them?  How easily could they be replaced?  

I would not try this with expensive pants or any that I truly treasured.  There is a big difference between washing a wool/cashmere KNIT than a woven fabric.  Personally, I would not try this.  But then I'm not a big risk taker.


----------



## Etriers

India said:


> How expensive were the pants?  How much do you love them?  How easily could they be replaced?
> 
> I would not try this with expensive pants or any that I truly treasured.  There is a big difference between washing a wool/cashmere KNIT than a woven fabric.  Personally, I would not try this.  But then I'm not a big risk taker.



Lol!  Well, I guess it wouldn’t be the end of the world if something tragic happened to them, but in the interest of adventure, I’d like it to turn out well, and I’m trying to do less dry cleaning overall to reduce chemicals etc.  I’m wondering what would make unlined pants significantly different from a sweater?  Do you suppose it’s just the weave?  As you say, knit vs. woven?


----------



## India

Etriers said:


> Lol!  Well, I guess it wouldn’t be the end of the world if something tragic happened to them, but in the interest of adventure, I’d like it to turn out well, and I’m trying to do less dry cleaning overall to reduce chemicals etc.  I’m wondering what would make unlined pants significantly different from a sweater?  Do you suppose it’s just the weave?  As you say, knit vs. woven?



Read this:
https://www.holylamborganics.com/blogs/news/why-washable-wool-isnt-for-us


----------



## Etriers

India said:


> Read this:
> https://www.holylamborganics.com/blogs/news/why-washable-wool-isnt-for-us



Gracious!  That’s quite something isn’t it? My pants are just normal wool as far as I know but they certainly make a convincing argument against buying washable treated wool.


----------



## eagle1002us

Etriers said:


> Lol!  Well, I guess it wouldn’t be the end of the world if something tragic happened to them, but in the interest of adventure, I’d like it to turn out well, and I’m trying to do less dry cleaning overall to reduce chemicals etc.  I’m wondering what would make unlined pants significantly different from a sweater?  Do you suppose it’s just the weave?  As you say, knit vs. woven?


I am hesitant to endorse washing wool pants.   What I would advocate is, once you get them clean again, to lightly brush them after wearing to help maintain their clean state.  Does the wool need freshening or is it actually soiled?  If it needs freshening, hang the pants for a few days in a bathroom which is also used for showering.   With climate change I'm wearing more corduroy than wool.  But my sense about wool is that it's easy to spot clean, whether you or a dry cleaner does it.   It's not a fabric like polyester that magnetically attracts oily salad dressings from across the room.   Spot cleaning and light brushing can preserve the overall cleanliness of wool pretty well.  Well treated, in my opinion wool wears like iron. 
Also, if interfacing is fused onto the pants to strengthen stress areas like pocket openings, that might pose a problem.  If hand washing loosened or shrunk the interfacing I don't think you'd ever get it to look right.  Bubbled fused interfacing can really ruin the look of a garment. 
Supposedly, people who sew (c'est moi!) are supposed to test for shrinkage by taking a swatch of fabric, cutting out the exact same size in paper, clean and iron the swatch and see how it compares to the paper original.   You would have to take a piece from a hem to get a swatch of any size and there goes the hem!
Can you call the manufacturer, get their opinion?   If these were my pants, I'd get them dry cleaned maybe one last time and then maintain their cleanliness by spot cleaning and light brushing.
Also, garments that have some spandex (stretch) in them are IMO less liable to shrink when washed.  But don't rub the wool, you don't want friction to start pilling.  Just gently soak them in cool water, whatever Woolite says.


----------



## India

Back when people had far less money, wool garments were rarely cleaned, in particular the suits that a man wore to work (and unless one was a "blue collar" worker, a man wore a suit to work).  Many men had what was called a "suit valet" <https://www.scullyandscully.com/fur...CMIzIo0qERd-iLxTBF9EyV8rT-NlP6ahoCmYkQAvD_BwE>

A man came home from work, went upstairs to "wash up", hung his jacket on this caddy to dry from any sweat in it, removed his tie, and if it was winter, put on a cardigan over his dress shirt and was ready for the evening.  Some left their tie on until after dinner.

At bedtime, the trousers were carefully folded over the suit caddy, making sure the creases were neatly lined up.

In the morning, his wife took a clothes brush and gave both the coat and trousers a good brushing.  They'd already had a good "airing out".  And the suit was re-hung in the closet for another wearing.  If the man had spilled something, he forewarned his wife of this and she spot cleaned it.

Suits were only dry-cleaned after multiple wearings.  Wives even re-pressed their husband's trousers, using a press cloth.

When women started going to work, this all ended and men started putting their suits in the dry cleaning pile after only one or two wearings.  Of course, this dry-cleaned the very life out of them.  It made the wool dry, and all that tailoring and interlining, was never quite the same again.

If you don't believe me, ask your grandparents, or watch an old episode of Downtown Abbey or Bertie Wooster and Jeeves.  A wealthy "gentleman" had a valet who did this for him.  The rest had wives.


----------



## eagle1002us

India said:


> Back when people had far less money, wool garments were rarely cleaned, in particular the suits that a man wore to work (and unless one was a "blue collar" worker, a man wore a suit to work).  Many men had what was called a "suit valet" <https://www.scullyandscully.com/fur...CMIzIo0qERd-iLxTBF9EyV8rT-NlP6ahoCmYkQAvD_BwE>
> 
> A man came home from work, went upstairs to "wash up", hung his jacket on this caddy to dry from any sweat in it, removed his tie, and if it was winter, put on a cardigan over his dress shirt and was ready for the evening.  Some left their tie on until after dinner.
> 
> At bedtime, the trousers were carefully folded over the suit caddy, making sure the creases were neatly lined up.
> 
> In the morning, his wife took a clothes brush and gave both the coat and trousers a good brushing.  They'd already had a good "airing out".  And the suit was re-hung in the closet for another wearing.  If the man had spilled something, he forewarned his wife of this and she spot cleaned it.
> 
> Suits were only dry-cleaned after multiple wearings.  Wives even re-pressed their husband's trousers, using a press cloth.
> 
> When women started going to work, this all ended and men started putting their suits in the dry cleaning pile after only one or two wearings.  Of course, this dry-cleaned the very life out of them.  It made the wool dry, and all that tailoring and interlining, was never quite the same again.
> 
> If you don't believe me, ask your grandparents, or watch an old episode of Downtown Abbey or Bertie Wooster and Jeeves.  A wealthy "gentleman" had a valet who did this for him.  The rest had wives.


_This_ is what I was describing, minus the wardrobe valet (the back of a chair works pretty well, too):  _brushing, airing and spot cleaning _to minimize the need for a thorough [dry] cleaning.   I have very low garment dry cleaning bills, mostly it's scarves from resellers.  I could hand wash those but I can't figure out how to starch them w/o the starch burning.   I think I have to buy a bottle of liquid starch, not spray starch.  The bottle facilitates  saturating the scarf with the starch.  And supposedly reducing the heat of the iron so I don't scorch the fabric.  Does anybody do anything like this?


----------



## Etriers

eagle1002us said:


> I am hesitant to endorse washing wool pants.   What I would advocate is, once you get them clean again, to lightly brush them after wearing to help maintain their clean state.  Does the wool need freshening or is it actually soiled?  If it needs freshening, hang the pants for a few days in a bathroom which is also used for showering.   With climate change I'm wearing more corduroy than wool.  But my sense about wool is that it's easy to spot clean, whether you or a dry cleaner does it.   It's not a fabric like polyester that magnetically attracts oily salad dressings from across the room.   Spot cleaning and light brushing can preserve the overall cleanliness of wool pretty well.  Well treated, in my opinion wool wears like iron.
> Also, if interfacing is fused onto the pants to strengthen stress areas like pocket openings, that might pose a problem.  If hand washing loosened or shrunk the interfacing I don't think you'd ever get it to look right.  Bubbled fused interfacing can really ruin the look of a garment.
> Supposedly, people who sew (c'est moi!) are supposed to test for shrinkage by taking a swatch of fabric, cutting out the exact same size in paper, clean and iron the swatch and see how it compares to the paper original.   You would have to take a piece from a hem to get a swatch of any size and there goes the hem!
> Can you call the manufacturer, get their opinion?   If these were my pants, I'd get them dry cleaned maybe one last time and then maintain their cleanliness by spot cleaning and light brushing.
> Also, garments that have some spandex (stretch) in them are IMO less liable to shrink when washed.  But don't rub the wool, you don't want friction to start pilling.  Just gently soak them in cool water, whatever Woolite says.





India said:


> Back when people had far less money, wool garments were rarely cleaned, in particular the suits that a man wore to work (and unless one was a "blue collar" worker, a man wore a suit to work).  Many men had what was called a "suit valet" <https://www.scullyandscully.com/fur...CMIzIo0qERd-iLxTBF9EyV8rT-NlP6ahoCmYkQAvD_BwE>
> 
> A man came home from work, went upstairs to "wash up", hung his jacket on this caddy to dry from any sweat in it, removed his tie, and if it was winter, put on a cardigan over his dress shirt and was ready for the evening.  Some left their tie on until after dinner.
> 
> At bedtime, the trousers were carefully folded over the suit caddy, making sure the creases were neatly lined up.
> 
> In the morning, his wife took a clothes brush and gave both the coat and trousers a good brushing.  They'd already had a good "airing out".  And the suit was re-hung in the closet for another wearing.  If the man had spilled something, he forewarned his wife of this and she spot cleaned it.
> 
> Suits were only dry-cleaned after multiple wearings.  Wives even re-pressed their husband's trousers, using a press cloth.
> 
> When women started going to work, this all ended and men started putting their suits in the dry cleaning pile after only one or two wearings.  Of course, this dry-cleaned the very life out of them.  It made the wool dry, and all that tailoring and interlining, was never quite the same again.
> 
> If you don't believe me, ask your grandparents, or watch an old episode of Downtown Abbey or Bertie Wooster and Jeeves.  A wealthy "gentleman" had a valet who did this for him.  The rest had wives.



Fascinating, and much food for thought!   Presently I have them dry cleaned about every third time I wear them unless I’ve had them on all day, then they go to the cleaners directly.  I imagine there’s no way around drycleaning, but one of these days I may try washing an old pair and I’ll be sure to report back.


----------



## India

eagle1002us said:


> _This_ is what I was describing, minus the wardrobe valet (the back of a chair works pretty well, too):  _brushing, airing and spot cleaning _to minimize the need for a thorough [dry] cleaning.   I have very low garment dry cleaning bills, mostly it's scarves from resellers.  I could hand wash those but I can't figure out how to starch them w/o the starch burning.   I think I have to buy a bottle of liquid starch, not spray starch.  The bottle facilitates  saturating the scarf with the starch.  And supposedly reducing the heat of the iron so I don't scorch the fabric.  Does anybody do anything like this?



Amazon and Wayfair have suit valets that are far less costly than the one I posted from Scully & Scully.  It just came up first and I was in a hurry.  Having the molded hanger is key as is using the one that came with the suit or sports jacket.  That’s how a jacket keeps the shape tailoring gave it!  Wood is nicer but even the molded plastic ones that come with less expensive garments, will do the trick!


----------



## Chagall

Johannap said:


> I've manage to accumulate a nice collection of scarves from Hermes, in silk and cashmere. I'd love to wear them more often, but there is a silly thing holding me back: fear of damaging my scarves with makeup and skin care.   Unfortunately, the skin on my neck is super dry so I often use a little heavier creams, which means no scarves very close to the neck area.
> 
> How do you others balance this?


I don’t have a large collection of silk cashmere scarves but love them. I used to be so afraid of getting something on them that they didn’t get much love. One thing that has freed me from this worry is that I now wash them myself. I don’t trust dry cleaners as I have had several things ruined by them in the past. I wash all my LV and Hermes scarves in cold water using baby shampoo. I lay them flat until they are nearly dry then iron them avoiding the rolled edges. They come out beautifully soft and new looking. Knowing that I can take care of them myself has made me use them with much less concern.​


----------



## Chagall

etoupebirkin said:


> I'd like your thoughts on an encounter I had at an engagement party I went to last weekend. It was an informal affair; dressing polished was appropriate..
> 
> DH and I went to the Washington Ballet earlier in the day. I wore Mother jeans, black Vince tee, Brunello Cuchinelli cardigan, boots and some Van Cleef rose gold Alhambra and Perlee pieces on. I looked good. The monli beading on my cardigan was rose gold colored and matched the Van Cleef. I think about what I wear to coordinate looks. It's something I care about. I like to look stylish.
> 
> I approached two friends, they were talking about one woman's son — a very talented singer/actor auditioning on Broadway amongst other locales. He got a hold of his scorecard and found out he needed to up his game style wise. So we got into a discussion on clothes and style. The women said, "Look at you!"  (meaning me)! You are just wearing a black tee shirt!!! They were admiring my style in a zoo-animal sort of way.
> 
> They asked me where I shop. I said "Saks." "Why do you shop THERE!!!" I said I like the quality and service. I understand tailoring and quality. So, I don't shop in places like Marshalls or Kohls, the places where they said they shop. These women are both practicing attorneys, so I know they have money, if they choose to spend it. They asked me whether I think about how I dress when I pick out clothes. I said yes.
> 
> I build my wardrobe around my jewelry and handbags. I've put too much of an investment in these pieces to do otherwise.
> 
> It was just a weird, weird encounter. I hope I did not come across as snobby. I was merely stating my views factually. If you know good tailoring and craftsmanship, it's hard to purchase poorly made items. Whenever I have purchased something at Marshalls, it ends up being donated to a clothing drive shortly thereafter. It's a waste of my money.
> 
> I own some inexpensive clothes from Target. They occupy a useful space in my wardrobe. They are just not things I wear when I want to look my best, e.g. party clothes.


I have always loved fashion, and of course beautiful handbags and accessories. My appearance is extremely important to me. Twenty years  ago I moved from a city to a small town where everyone dresses like they just rolled out of bed lol! They don’t dress up for anything, baby showers or sometimes even weddings. I like to dress thoughtfully for everything, dressy or casual. The dentist or grocery shopping. I stick out like a sore thumb and have been asked why I’m so ‘dressed up’ when I’m wearing a simple pair of slacks and a turtleneck. I learned right away that the LV monogram elicited such looks and comments that I sold all my LV bags and accessories. Nobody notices my Hermes. This brand is unknown out here. My poncho does get a lot of stares though.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Sharing KO’s Madison Avenue Ltd Ed 2000 crepe 90cm—such a beauty


----------



## eagle1002us

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Sharing KO’s Madison Avenue Ltd Ed 2000 crepe 90cm—such a beauty
> View attachment 4602147


WOW.   It's so beautiful.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

eagle1002us said:


> WOW.   It's so beautiful.


Thank you! so hilarious, switching between threads=post wrong thread! SOTD where are you??????


----------



## eagle1002us

Chagall said:


> I have always loved fashion, and of course beautiful handbags and accessories. My appearance is extremely important to me. Twenty years  ago I moved from a city to a small town where everyone dresses like they just rolled out of bed lol! They don’t dress up for anything, baby showers or sometimes even weddings. I like to dress thoughtfully for everything, dressy or casual. The dentist or grocery shopping. I stick out like a sore thumb and have been asked why I’m so ‘dressed up’ when I’m wearing a simple pair of slacks and a turtleneck. I learned right away that the LV monogram elicited such looks and comments that I sold all my LV bags and accessories. Nobody notices my Hermes. This brand is unknown out here. My poncho does get a lot of stares though.


I get your preference totally.  Totally.   Totally.  Totally.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

I have a question and hopefully I’m posting it in the appropriate place. In regards to selling an hermes bag, will it ever get back to the SA somehow if it’s sold to fashionphile or a similar website that posts photos I’d the serial numbers? I have a couple of bags that I regret purchasing simply because after using a few times I discovered them to be cumbersome to open and close. I don’t want them to just sit for years collecting dust and I wouldn’t mind having the money to spend on a bag I’d love more. I just worry that somehow my SA would find out. I wonder if they have a database and actively track this since is a quota bag etc. maybe I’m paranoid but any suggestions/advice or knowledge is welcome!


----------



## etoupebirkin

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> I have a question and hopefully I’m posting it in the appropriate place. In regards to selling an hermes bag, will it ever get back to the SA somehow if it’s sold to fashionphile or a similar website that posts photos I’d the serial numbers? I have a couple of bags that I regret purchasing simply because after using a few times I discovered them to be cumbersome to open and close. I don’t want them to just sit for years collecting dust and I wouldn’t mind having the money to spend on a bag I’d love more. I just worry that somehow my SA would find out. I wonder if they have a database and actively track this since is a quota bag etc. maybe I’m paranoid but any suggestions/advice or knowledge is welcome!


I do not believe Hermès has someone checking serial numbers on bags in the retail market. Employees have better things to do with their time.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

etoupebirkin said:


> I do not believe Hermès has someone checking serial numbers on bags in the retail market. Employees have better things to do with their time.


Lol ok thank you. I could have sworn I read on here a while back they check these things but it sounds kind of silly now.


----------



## lovelullabys

Oh my! That would indeed be scary to be blacklisted by Hermes!


----------



## Etriers

Speaking of scary... the Gucci Ads on my page freak me out.  Realizing that I am nowhere near cool enough to appreciate them, they look like nightmares.  I’m fascinated about the objective of the Ad company.  Trying to imagine the conversation in the planning meeting...


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

Etriers said:


> Speaking of scary... the Gucci Ads on my page freak me out.  Realizing that I am nowhere near cool enough to appreciate them, they look like nightmares.  I’m fascinated about the objective of the Ad company.  Trying to imagine the conversation in the planning meeting...



I love classic Gucci but a good portion of the new stuff is very odd. I get it’s cool to be different but to me it just seems like it’s less about fashion and more about getting attention.


----------



## Etriers

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> I love classic Gucci but a good portion of the new stuff is very odd. I get it’s cool to be different but to me it just seems like it’s less about fashion and more about getting attention.



I saw an article recently on what they called something like “ugly chic” and why it is such a thing now, but I don’t really understand.  It would be interesting to hear a round table discussion on it with Anna Wintour, an economist, a psychologist, a sociologist, a retailer and a fashionista.  Lol!

Since everyone works so hard, and things are so competitive now, I wonder if ugly is a backlash—if it somehow takes the pressure off?


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Etriers said:


> Speaking of scary... the Gucci Ads on my page freak me out.  Realizing that I am nowhere near cool enough to appreciate them, they look like nightmares.  I’m fascinated about the objective of the Ad company.  Trying to imagine the conversation in the planning meeting...


me, too! I feel like the older lady in the ad who just picks up her dog and stares at the giant, bedecked model. the ads are getting creepier.


----------



## Etriers

Jbizzybeetle said:


> me, too! I feel like the older lady in the ad who just picks up her dog and stares at the giant, bedecked model. the ads are getting creepier.



‘Why do you think that is?


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Etriers said:


> ‘Why do you think that is?


“why” I feel as I do or “why” Gucci does it?
 response: I’m not their audience and they don’t expect me to get it—, but they know who will—maybe like Apple ads, doesn’t matter I’ve spent 10s of thousands on their products for 30+ years, they’re going for young blood.


----------



## Etriers

Jbizzybeetle said:


> “why” I feel as I do or “why” Gucci does it?
> response: I’m not their audience and they don’t expect me to get it—, but they know who will—maybe like Apple ads, doesn’t matter I’ve spent 10s of thousands on their products for 30+ years, they’re going for young blood.



So you think young people get it then?  Hmm..  We need a young person.... Garçon! Can we get a young person in here please to explain this!


----------



## xusagi

Does anyone know whether stores will receive more shipments (bags) in december because it is the holiday month? I really want to get a bag before end of the year yet nothing from my wish list were offered to me...


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

xusagi said:


> Does anyone know whether stores will receive more shipments (bags) in december because it is the holiday month? I really want to get a bag before end of the year yet nothing from my wish list were offered to me...


I believe they get a lot this month for the holidays.


----------



## pasdedeux1

Etriers said:


> So you think young people get it then?  Hmm..  We need a young person.... Garçon! Can we get a young person in here please to explain this!


I'm 32 and I have to say I don't really understand it at all.


----------



## Etriers

pasdedeux1 said:


> I'm 32 and I have to say I don't really understand it at all.



Lol!  Well that makes me feel better.


----------



## hephephippo

Hi everyone, I realize the chat thread has a string of back and forth and I'm sorry to jump in. Just didn't know where to post my concern anonymously especially as I have been inactive for a while, even slowed down shopping a ton as we welcomed our new baby (and shopping is all about the baby now). We also had major life changes so we were very busy. 

I'm in a predicament that I need to keep private so prefer to post in this forum as I can't talk about it to my friends. Perhaps anyone can offer their thoughts or point me to any good forums or subthreads I can post this in. 

My hubby and I are contemplating moving from Manhattan to the suburbs as we believe more space, a bit slower life, having a garden, etc etc are good for raising and keeping children grounded. It's a personal choice and doesn't mean city kids don't have it good (they do!) this just happens to be what we want for our kids. 

We are torn whether we want to move to NYC suburbs or to sunny California suburbs (outside LA like Orange County or Manhattan Beach or somewhere else there). Cali is a dream, the weather, etc. We won't have family there close by but it's a strong urge to live in that area and not bad to just see family over holidays and some travels.

Now why am i posting in this forum? Because of the financial impact of this decision. Without going into detail, if we move within NY State we get financial benefits and will be able to afford family trips, Hermes shopping, a good comfortable life even if I'll be staying at home. If we move to California, we will probably be "just enough" to provide the best for our kids (for the immediate future, say 5 years) and have to give up luxury shopping and travels! That might NOT be permanent but we'd rather expect the worst, that we'd have to be "lean" in the next five years if we want to stay in California. I won't go into detail why but that's our financial picture. 

I know this is long and silly but not a question I can ask anywhere else. 

What would you do? Anyone been there done that? Stay in your comfort zone and have minimal lifestlye change (New York for us) or move to where your heart says will make you truly happy but give up sooo much (I worry it will be a hard adjustment and fear of missing out on what once sparked joy -- nice goodies from Hermes, Dior, Celine, Chanel)! 

Again sorry this came out of nowhere. I needed to let it out. [emoji1374]


----------



## India

Housing in CA is the sun and the moon.  And private schools are often the only option.  The weather is lovely - I've lived there! - but it's cheaper to live in the NYC suburbs and take a nice trip over winter break.

Housing costs are less in NJ but property taxes are very, very high.  Housing is a bit less in Westchester, but again, high taxes.  CT houses cost more but the taxes are lower and the Gold Coast public schools are excellent.


----------



## pasdedeux1

My family is originally from California. I moved back after school and left this year, after spending about 8 years in the middle in Connecticut.

Here's the real deal - housing is as expensive as it gets, and you spend half your life sitting in traffic. The wildfires last year and this year were the last straw - we lived out near Moorpark (which is NOT close to downtown, but could get to Beverly Hills in 25 minutes in reverse commute direction) and decided that facing down losing our house to wildfire multiple times a year was not it.

We moved to just outside of West Palm Beach - beautiful house in gated community, excellent affordable private schools, unbeatable weather (hurricanes not much of a threat to us) and no state income tax. We love it. Pretty much everyone in our neighborhood is a transplant from New York or Connecticut.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

pasdedeux1 said:


> My family is originally from California. I moved back after school and left this year, after spending about 8 years in the middle in Connecticut.
> 
> Here's the real deal - housing is as expensive as it gets, and you spend half your life sitting in traffic. The wildfires last year and this year were the last straw - we lived out near Moorpark (which is NOT close to downtown, but could get to Beverly Hills in 25 minutes in reverse commute direction) and decided that facing down losing our house to wildfire multiple times a year was not it.
> 
> We moved to just outside of West Palm Beach - beautiful house in gated community, excellent affordable private schools, unbeatable weather (hurricanes not much of a threat to us) and no state income tax. We love it. Pretty much everyone in our neighborhood is a transplant from New York or Connecticut.


double thumbs up for Florida and east coast. lived in Calif 8 years—friends left there for Fla. decades ago to experience just-as-good weather, lower property prices and taxes.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

hephephippo said:


> Hi everyone, I realize the chat thread has a string of back and forth and I'm sorry to jump in. Just didn't know where to post my concern anonymously especially as I have been inactive for a while, even slowed down shopping a ton as we welcomed our new baby (and shopping is all about the baby now). We also had major life changes so we were very busy.
> 
> I'm in a predicament that I need to keep private so prefer to post in this forum as I can't talk about it to my friends. Perhaps anyone can offer their thoughts or point me to any good forums or subthreads I can post this in.
> 
> My hubby and I are contemplating moving from Manhattan to the suburbs as we believe more space, a bit slower life, having a garden, etc etc are good for raising and keeping children grounded. It's a personal choice and doesn't mean city kids don't have it good (they do!) this just happens to be what we want for our kids.
> 
> We are torn whether we want to move to NYC suburbs or to sunny California suburbs (outside LA like Orange County or Manhattan Beach or somewhere else there). Cali is a dream, the weather, etc. We won't have family there close by but it's a strong urge to live in that area and not bad to just see family over holidays and some travels.
> 
> Now why am i posting in this forum? Because of the financial impact of this decision. Without going into detail, if we move within NY State we get financial benefits and will be able to afford family trips, Hermes shopping, a good comfortable life even if I'll be staying at home. If we move to California, we will probably be "just enough" to provide the best for our kids (for the immediate future, say 5 years) and have to give up luxury shopping and travels! That might NOT be permanent but we'd rather expect the worst, that we'd have to be "lean" in the next five years if we want to stay in California. I won't go into detail why but that's our financial picture.
> 
> I know this is long and silly but not a question I can ask anywhere else.
> 
> What would you do? Anyone been there done that? Stay in your comfort zone and have minimal lifestlye change (New York for us) or move to where your heart says will make you truly happy but give up sooo much (I worry it will be a hard adjustment and fear of missing out on what once sparked joy -- nice goodies from Hermes, Dior, Celine, Chanel)!
> 
> Again sorry this came out of nowhere. I needed to let it out. [emoji1374]




My husband and I did the same four years ago. We wanted the big house, the yard for the dog, good public schools for our new baby. We loved it for approximately 10 months. We had a huge house and spent so much on renovation and decorating and then we listed it for sale on and off and lost a ton of money. We also almost moved to Cali instead of back to manhattan. Cali I said no to eventually because of fires becoming an increasingly bad situation and no family nearby. And also bad schools. It’s becoming increasingly difficult to insure homes there. Seems like it would have been amazing to live there a decade ago.
As for Manhattan, maybe you need to find a different more child-friendly neighborhood. I moved down to Tribeca/BPC north of Vesey, west of west st and it’s an oasis in the city. Top schools. Great great neighborhood. I had no idea this pocket existed because I wasn’t fond of the real BPC below Vesey. I suggest checking out other areas and there are a few places with great public schools. Just be careful what you wish for with the suburb life. But if you’re 100% determined I’d consider some places in Long Island and Connecticut. NJ has great schools but the taxes are so high. My two children are much happier in the city surprisingly and so are we. You see so much just on your way to run errands. I love having a concierge etc. it makes me feel so safe and secure. My kids get so much more entertainment here. We were all kind of bored in the suburbs after living here. Also consider commutes..the commute was just too much. There’s also public gardens and our building has a rooftop garden you can have your own space. All the children in the neighborhood go to the same school and they know all the neighbors. It’s amazing.  We are purchasing a second home outside of the city for weekends and summer instead to feel more secure that way and to have an escape for when the city seems suffocating which it does.


----------



## hephephippo

Jbizzybeetle said:


> double thumbs up for Florida and east coast. lived in Calif 8 years—friends left there for Fla. decades ago to experience just-as-good weather, lower property prices and taxes.



What towns / cities in Florida? We don't know much about Florida at all.. is there a Hermes boutique in these good towns? Ha! [emoji28]


----------



## hephephippo

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> My husband and I did the same four years ago. We wanted the big house, the yard for the dog, good public schools for our new baby. We loved it for approximately 10 months. We had a huge house and spent so much on renovation and decorating and then we listed it for sale on and off and lost a ton of money. We also almost moved to Cali instead of back to manhattan. Cali I said no to eventually because of fires becoming an increasingly bad situation and no family nearby. And also bad schools. It’s becoming increasingly difficult to insure homes there. Seems like it would have been amazing to live there a decade ago.
> As for Manhattan, maybe you need to find a different more child-friendly neighborhood. I moved down to Tribeca/BPC north of Vesey, west of west st and it’s an oasis in the city. Top schools. Great great neighborhood. I had no idea this pocket existed because I wasn’t fond of the real BPC below Vesey. I suggest checking out other areas and there are a few places with great public schools. Just be careful what you wish for with the suburb life. But if you’re 100% determined I’d consider some places in Long Island and Connecticut. NJ has great schools but the taxes are so high. My two children are much happier in the city surprisingly and so are we. You see so much just on your way to run errands. I love having a concierge etc. it makes me feel so safe and secure. My kids get so much more entertainment here. We were all kind of bored in the suburbs after living here. Also consider commutes..the commute was just too much. There’s also public gardens and our building has a rooftop garden you can have your own space. All the children in the neighborhood go to the same school and they know all the neighbors. It’s amazing.  We are purchasing a second home outside of the city for weekends and summer instead to feel more secure that way and to have an escape for when the city seems suffocating which it does.



Thank you for such a thoughtful response ! We debate about staying in Manhattan too, it's such a tough decision as we are city folk but truly doing this for the kids and think of just having a weekend condo in Manhattan for the occasional Broadway show, shopping or escape. Or returning to Manhattan once kids are all in college. 

Might you share where you moved to for 10months - I mean was that a suburb of Cali or of New York?


----------



## Rouge H

hephephippo said:


> Hi everyone, I realize the chat thread has a string of back and forth and I'm sorry to jump in. Just didn't know where to post my concern anonymously especially as I have been inactive for a while, even slowed down shopping a ton as we welcomed our new baby (and shopping is all about the baby now). We also had major life changes so we were very busy.
> 
> I'm in a predicament that I need to keep private so prefer to post in this forum as I can't talk about it to my friends. Perhaps anyone can offer their thoughts or point me to any good forums or subthreads I can post this in.
> 
> My hubby and I are contemplating moving from Manhattan to the suburbs as we believe more space, a bit slower life, having a garden, etc etc are good for raising and keeping children grounded. It's a personal choice and doesn't mean city kids don't have it good (they do!) this just happens to be what we want for our kids.
> 
> We are torn whether we want to move to NYC suburbs or to sunny California suburbs (outside LA like Orange County or Manhattan Beach or somewhere else there). Cali is a dream, the weather, etc. We won't have family there close by but it's a strong urge to live in that area and not bad to just see family over holidays and some travels.
> 
> Now why am i posting in this forum? Because of the financial impact of this decision. Without going into detail, if we move within NY State we get financial benefits and will be able to afford family trips, Hermes shopping, a good comfortable life even if I'll be staying at home. If we move to California, we will probably be "just enough" to provide the best for our kids (for the immediate future, say 5 years) and have to give up luxury shopping and travels! That might NOT be permanent but we'd rather expect the worst, that we'd have to be "lean" in the next five years if we want to stay in California. I won't go into detail why but that's our financial picture.
> 
> I know this is long and silly but not a question I can ask anywhere else.
> 
> What would you do? Anyone been there done that? Stay in your comfort zone and have minimal lifestlye change (New York for us) or move to where your heart says will make you truly happy but give up sooo much (I worry it will be a hard adjustment and fear of missing out on what once sparked joy -- nice goodies from Hermes, Dior, Celine, Chanel)!
> 
> Again sorry this came out of nowhere. I needed to let it out. [emoji1374]



You ask the question-stay in your comfort zone or move where your heart says will make you happy. I can tell you first hand California isn’t where your heart will make you happy. Yes, the weather is inviting, however the cost of living is far from inviting. Housing is insane, traffic is a nightmare, crime, gasoline is outrageous not to mention the natural disasters. I am a native Californian, my DH and I moved out of the state and I visit once yearly and am glad I moved. There are so many lovely places that won’t tax you to death and spend your retirement just to live.


----------



## leechiyong

hephephippo said:


> Hi everyone, I realize the chat thread has a string of back and forth and I'm sorry to jump in. Just didn't know where to post my concern anonymously especially as I have been inactive for a while, even slowed down shopping a ton as we welcomed our new baby (and shopping is all about the baby now). We also had major life changes so we were very busy.
> 
> I'm in a predicament that I need to keep private so prefer to post in this forum as I can't talk about it to my friends. Perhaps anyone can offer their thoughts or point me to any good forums or subthreads I can post this in.
> 
> My hubby and I are contemplating moving from Manhattan to the suburbs as we believe more space, a bit slower life, having a garden, etc etc are good for raising and keeping children grounded. It's a personal choice and doesn't mean city kids don't have it good (they do!) this just happens to be what we want for our kids.
> 
> We are torn whether we want to move to NYC suburbs or to sunny California suburbs (outside LA like Orange County or Manhattan Beach or somewhere else there). Cali is a dream, the weather, etc. We won't have family there close by but it's a strong urge to live in that area and not bad to just see family over holidays and some travels.
> 
> Now why am i posting in this forum? Because of the financial impact of this decision. Without going into detail, if we move within NY State we get financial benefits and will be able to afford family trips, Hermes shopping, a good comfortable life even if I'll be staying at home. If we move to California, we will probably be "just enough" to provide the best for our kids (for the immediate future, say 5 years) and have to give up luxury shopping and travels! That might NOT be permanent but we'd rather expect the worst, that we'd have to be "lean" in the next five years if we want to stay in California. I won't go into detail why but that's our financial picture.
> 
> I know this is long and silly but not a question I can ask anywhere else.
> 
> What would you do? Anyone been there done that? Stay in your comfort zone and have minimal lifestlye change (New York for us) or move to where your heart says will make you truly happy but give up sooo much (I worry it will be a hard adjustment and fear of missing out on what once sparked joy -- nice goodies from Hermes, Dior, Celine, Chanel)!
> 
> Again sorry this came out of nowhere. I needed to let it out.


I'm wary of the description of it being a dream to describe moving across the country.  Places are places and while some might be better suited for your family than others, no place will be perfect.  It's easy to spend a week somewhere and go, this is nice, I'd like to live here, but if you're not dealing with the mundane parts of your day there, it can be quite an adjustment and moving back will just set you back further financially.  How much time have you and your husband spent there?  Have either of you lived there previously? Uprooting your entire family is a huge deal, so it's important to know as much as you possibly can to make it as smooth of a transition as possible.


----------



## pasdedeux1

hephephippo said:


> What towns / cities in Florida? We don't know much about Florida at all.. is there a Hermes boutique in these good towns? Ha! [emoji28]



The St. Augustine area has the best schools in FL. That said, there is not as much near there for jobs. There are, however, top schools in the Orlando area as that is quickly becoming a high tech center. Miami area has top private and charter schools, but is a flood and hurricane risk. If I could do it again (and we still might) I would probably choose Nocatee (Ponte Vedra, outside of St. Augustine) as my first choice town. We are just outside of Palm Beach and if I had a complaint it would be that the overall age of our town is just too old for a younger couple. Nocatee is a much younger/family place versus where we are which is very heavily retirees. We are also looking at the Orlando area now that a lot of employers are relocating headquarters there. The FL state prepaid tuition plans were also attractive to us as they're very reasonable and several good schools are included.

I do most of my Hermes shopping in Orlando as Miami is a bit too much for me and Palm Beach is a small store with a very old, entrenched clientele.


----------



## hephephippo

Rouge H said:


> You ask the question-stay in your comfort zone or move where your heart says will make you happy. I can tell you first hand California isn’t where your heart will make you happy. Yes, the weather is inviting, however the cost of living is far from inviting. Housing is insane, traffic is a nightmare, crime, gasoline is outrageous not to mention the natural disasters. I am a native Californian, my DH and I moved out of the state and I visit once yearly and am glad I moved. There are so many lovely places that won’t tax you to death and spend your retirement just to live.



You are right about the description of California - it is exactly the california that we know.. [emoji28]and we have taken all that into account hence we anticipate that if we move there, we will be poorer out there (potentially larger expenses, and certainly a significantly reduced income). In terms of housing, whenever we compare homes (California suburbs) to Manhattan housing or NYC suburbs housing, our budget would be the same. The property taxes seem to be much lower in California though but again we'd know better if we spoke to a realtor out there. I think all places to live have their pros and cons. I can complain about my Manhattan life just as much but also find a lot to love about living here. 

Hold on perhaps i should also state we are looking at SoCal and not really considering NorCal (SFO) which seems more expensive than SoCal. 

Out of curiosity, if you were to be in a similar position what other US cities do you consider desirable?


----------



## hephephippo

leechiyong said:


> I'm wary of the description of it being a dream to describe moving across the country.  Places are places and while some might be better suited for your family than others, no place will be perfect.  It's easy to spend a week somewhere and go, this is nice, I'd like to live here, but if you're not dealing with the mundane parts of your day there, it can be quite an adjustment and moving back will just set you back further financially.  How much time have you and your husband spent there?  Have either of you lived there previously? Uprooting your entire family is a huge deal, so it's important to know as much as you possibly can to make it as smooth of a transition as possible.



Leechiyong you got me thinking! The longest I've stayed in Cali is 6mos and that was in San Jose and the Bay area! My husband never lived out there, he has visited a lot 1-3 weeks at a time particularly when his sister was going to school out there. 

Now I wonder if this idea was all my doing and he was just keen on it for the adventure since he never really lived out there.

And on that note I wonder how much more competitive Hermes shopping is in SoCal!


----------



## hephephippo

pasdedeux1 said:


> The St. Augustine area has the best schools in FL. That said, there is not as much near there for jobs. There are, however, top schools in the Orlando area as that is quickly becoming a high tech center. Miami area has top private and charter schools, but is a flood and hurricane risk. If I could do it again (and we still might) I would probably choose Nocatee (Ponte Vedra, outside of St. Augustine) as my first choice town. We are just outside of Palm Beach and if I had a complaint it would be that the overall age of our town is just too old for a younger couple. Nocatee is a much younger/family place versus where we are which is very heavily retirees. We are also looking at the Orlando area now that a lot of employers are relocating headquarters there. The FL state prepaid tuition plans were also attractive to us as they're very reasonable and several good schools are included.
> 
> I do most of my Hermes shopping in Orlando as Miami is a bit too much for me and Palm Beach is a small store with a very old, entrenched clientele.



Interestingly I've heard a lot of NY folk casually say the same about Orlando! Thank you for sharing by the way. My husband doesn't find miami appealing but Orlando could work if we know more about it. Apart from kids, our main motivation to move is really the weather. We despise winter (yes it looks cute and all the nice outfits), but we suffer from allergies and skin issues that are unmanageable in winter ! Family wise we both come from small families and are all spread out for the time being. 

I should say I'll miss the Hermes shawls if we live in warm weather year round


----------



## pasdedeux1

hephephippo said:


> You are right about the description of California - it is exactly the california that we know.. [emoji28]and we have taken all that into account hence we anticipate that if we move there, we will be poorer out there (potentially larger expenses, and certainly a significantly reduced income). In terms of housing, whenever we compare homes (California suburbs) to Manhattan housing or NYC suburbs housing, our budget would be the same. The property taxes seem to be much lower in California though but again we'd know better if we spoke to a realtor out there. I think all places to live have their pros and cons. I can complain about my Manhattan life just as much but also find a lot to love about living here.
> 
> Hold on perhaps i should also state we are looking at SoCal and not really considering NorCal (SFO) which seems more expensive than SoCal.
> 
> Out of curiosity, if you were to be in a similar position what other US cities do you consider desirable?


If I could go anywhere without real regard to the weather I would probably choose the Denver area.

We have a place in Massachusetts just over the CT line and I would at this point avoid Connecticut. Our place in MA is actually in a pretty convenient location, 2 hr to Boston 3 1/2 to NYC 1/2 hr to Hartford. That said, it would be horrendously boring to live there after living in Manhattan. I think you might find that to be true anywhere, even moving to LA - everything is very spread out and you can be hours from the other end of the city in LA. I don't miss CA at all, and I am very sad for those who are still there who are at risk from the fires as well as all the other things that make SoCal misery.


----------



## pasdedeux1

hephephippo said:


> Interestingly I've heard a lot of NY folk casually say the same about Orlando! Thank you for sharing by the way. My husband doesn't find miami appealing but Orlando could work if we know more about it. Apart from kids, our main motivation to move is really the weather. We despise winter (yes it looks cute and all the nice outfits), but we suffer from allergies and skin issues that are unmanageable in winter ! Family wise we both come from small families and are all spread out for the time being.
> 
> I should say I'll miss the Hermes shawls if we live in warm weather year round


I would probably be looking at Belle Isle/Windermere/Winter Park if I were looking in Orlando. It is not an inexpensive area in terms of real estate prices but real estate taxes and of course income taxes are much less. 

You might be okay with the shawls - I happen to be in Orlando this week for work and it has been in the low 60s, people are wearing down jackets


----------



## Rouge H

hephephippo said:


> You are right about the description of California - it is exactly the california that we know.. [emoji28]and we have taken all that into account hence we anticipate that if we move there, we will be poorer out there (potentially larger expenses, and certainly a significantly reduced income). In terms of housing, whenever we compare homes (California suburbs) to Manhattan housing or NYC suburbs housing, our budget would be the same. The property taxes seem to be much lower in California though but again we'd know better if we spoke to a realtor out there. I think all places to live have their pros and cons. I can complain about my Manhattan life just as much but also find a lot to love about living here.
> 
> Hold on perhaps i should also state we are looking at SoCal and not really considering NorCal (SFO) which seems more expensive than SoCal.
> 
> Out of curiosity, if you were to be in a similar position what other US cities do you consider desirable?



My response to your post was directed at SoCal. As far as other US cities, you would have to define what’s important to your lifestyle. Are you a shopper, outdoors person, like rural, suburbs or city’s.


----------



## hephephippo

pasdedeux1 said:


> If I could go anywhere without real regard to the weather I would probably choose the Denver area.
> 
> We have a place in Massachusetts just over the CT line and I would at this point avoid Connecticut. Our place in MA is actually in a pretty convenient location, 2 hr to Boston 3 1/2 to NYC 1/2 hr to Hartford. That said, it would be horrendously boring to live there after living in Manhattan. I think you might find that to be true anywhere, even moving to LA - everything is very spread out and you can be hours from the other end of the city in LA. I don't miss CA at all, and I am very sad for those who are still there who are at risk from the fires as well as all the other things that make SoCal misery.



I have to say the fires make me so sad. And those who are still around also suffer from toxic air. I've noticed some people I know chose to move to the San Diego area although i imagine that comes with other issues as well! And yes on being spread out but I think since we plan to move to the suburbs that's just unavoidable. We enjoy walking and Uber rides now and only take our car out on weekends. We would need two cars once we leave Manhattan.. I do miss driving but maybe only because I don't drive as often! 

Greenwich, CT is appealing to my husband and they have an Hermes store there, though I imagine it has a very well established clientele! In Manhattan we get tourists so I find Hermes shopping here has some flexibility (I'm making that up, the Hermes experience is still a mystery) or less pressure. 

Denver is definitely a desirable place - excellent choice!


----------



## pasdedeux1

hephephippo said:


> I have to say the fires make me so sad. And those who are still around also suffer from toxic air. I've noticed some people I know chose to move to the San Diego area although i imagine that comes with other issues as well! And yes on being spread out but I think since we plan to move to the suburbs that's just unavoidable. We enjoy walking and Uber rides now and only take our car out on weekends. We would need two cars once we leave Manhattan.. I do miss driving but maybe only because I don't drive as often!
> 
> Greenwich, CT is appealing to my husband and they have an Hermes store there, though I imagine it has a very well established clientele! In Manhattan we get tourists so I find Hermes shopping here has some flexibility (I'm making that up, the Hermes experience is still a mystery) or less pressure.
> 
> Denver is definitely a desirable place - excellent choice!


The problem with connecticut right now is that the state is very nearly insolvent, which is causing tax hikes - and everything is taxable. They hit you literally everywhere they can, property, cars, sales tax, income tax - it's hugely punitive. I'd be very cautious about making a large investment in connecticut as people are leaving the state in droves.

That said were it me and I were looking in that part of Connecticut I would have a preference for Ridgefield, New Caanan, Darien over Greenwich. Further from Manhattan, but nicer places to live, IMO.


----------



## leechiyong

hephephippo said:


> Leechiyong you got me thinking! The longest I've stayed in Cali is 6mos and that was in San Jose and the Bay area! My husband never lived out there, he has visited a lot 1-3 weeks at a time particularly when his sister was going to school out there.
> 
> Now I wonder if this idea was all my doing and he was just keen on it for the adventure since he never really lived out there.
> 
> And on that note I wonder how much more competitive Hermes shopping is in SoCal!


I don't mean to be such a downer!  I just know a lot of the challenge is adjusting to changes to things that you don't have to think about now.  There will be some things that are better and things that are worse.  It's just a matter of whether those trade-offs work for your family.

As for H, I've not been to the NYC boutiques, but I can't imagine BH being worse than Madison.  It is competitive, though.  I'm not sure what the Costa Mesa store is like, but I've found Las Vegas and San Diego to be terrific and they aren't far.


----------



## hephephippo

Rouge H said:


> My response to your post was directed at SoCal. As far as other US cities, you would have to define what’s important to your lifestyle. Are you a shopper, outdoors person, like rural, suburbs or city’s.



Aahh the million dollar question! My husband and I differ a lot in this area. He likes the suburbs and loves driving. He needs to own an everyday car and a sportd car for fun and likes to drive or attend car events. He would prefer the burbs over the city.

As for me, I prefer the city. always been a city girl. But as a new mom, my needs don't feel as important as what we want for our kids. I do love to shop and I suppose if there's a place to shop I'll be happy. Oh maybe I'm a simpleton.


----------



## eagle1002us

pasdedeux1 said:


> The St. Augustine area has the best schools in FL. That said, there is not as much near there for jobs. There are, however, top schools in the Orlando area as that is quickly becoming a high tech center. Miami area has top private and charter schools, but is a flood and hurricane risk. If I could do it again (and we still might) I would probably choose Nocatee (Ponte Vedra, outside of St. Augustine) as my first choice town. We are just outside of Palm Beach and if I had a complaint it would be that the overall age of our town is just too old for a younger couple. Nocatee is a much younger/family place versus where we are which is very heavily retirees. We are also looking at the Orlando area now that a lot of employers are relocating headquarters there. The FL state prepaid tuition plans were also attractive to us as they're very reasonable and several good schools are included.
> 
> I do most of my Hermes shopping in Orlando as Miami is a bit too much for me and Palm Beach is a small store with a very old, entrenched clientele.


Can I join this conversation with a question about Palm Beach?  I recently got interested in koalas after reading about the Australian lady who rescued a koala from a forest fire and took him to (of all things) a koala hospital.   The koala, named Lewis, was adorable.  Being a long-time lover of hippos, koalas were a 180 for me.   I understand Palm Beach has a nice zoo with koalas  featuring a "koala experience."  Can you tell me anything about the zoo or the koala exhibit? 

I left Los Angeles in the 70s and never looked back.  I live in the DC area and find it fine (except the National Zoo no longer has a hippo and has no koalas).   When we've visited LA, which hasn't been recently, the place just looks so dried up.   It's that intense desert sun.  I am most definitely not a sun worshipper.  Moreover, I wouldn't want to live in an area subject to drought, wildfires, and it only rains in early February (considered a "monsoon").  It's only going to get more dried up over time with increasing water restrictions.   I worked in an agricultural specialty so I'm biased toward greenery.


----------



## hephephippo

leechiyong said:


> I don't mean to be such a downer!  I just know a lot of the challenge is adjusting to changes to things that you don't have to think about now.  There will be some things that are better and things that are worse.  It's just a matter of whether those trade-offs work for your family.
> 
> As for H, I've not been to the NYC boutiques, but I can't imagine BH being worse than Madison.  It is competitive, though.  I'm not sure what the Costa Mesa store is like, but I've found Las Vegas and San Diego to be terrific and they aren't far.



Not a downer at all, I posted here for a reality check and I'm so thankful I did. It has made me look deeper and closer into our plans to move. It should have been automatic - have kids move to NYC suburbs. But somehow for DH and I, we saw it also a chance to live differently and move anywhere! We even considered Vancouver, Canada but the weather is really a big deal for us and it still gets pretty cold out there and not sure how it would work if we're not Canadians!

Oh yes I have noticed a lot of people fly to the Las Vegas store for their H fix -- I would be totally into that.


----------



## hephephippo

eagle1002us said:


> Can I join this conversation with a question about Palm Beach?  I recently got interested in koalas after reading about the Australian lady who rescued a koala from a forest fire and took him to (of all things) a koala hospital.   The koala, named Lewis, was adorable.  Being a long-time lover of hippos, koalas were a 180 for me.   I understand Palm Beach has a nice zoo with koalas  featuring a "koala experience."  Can you tell me anything about the zoo or the koala exhibit?
> 
> I left Los Angeles in the 70s and never looked back.  I live in the DC area and find it fine (except the National Zoo no longer has a hippo and has no koalas).   When we've visited LA, which hasn't been recently, the place just looks so dried up.   It's that intense desert sun.  I am most definitely not a sun worshipper.  Moreover, I wouldn't want to live in an area subject to drought, wildfires, and it only rains in early February (considered a "monsoon").  It's only going to get more dried up over time with increasing water restrictions.   I worked in an agricultural specialty so I'm biased toward greenery.



Eagel1002us! I remember we chatted about hippos last year as I love hippos too (hence my username) and think they are cuddly like a mama! And what do you know, I love koalas too (and pandas, and penguins and dolphins and of course dogs). There is something about these animals that melt my heart and I view them as lovable animals. When I see a hippo I think I just want to cuddle that hippo like a baby cuddling its mama. When I see koalas and pandas, I want to cuddle them like they are my baby and need protection.  Now I have yet to see my beloved animals soon!

Btw if you were to do it all over again where would you move to? What's a green place you love?


----------



## eagle1002us

hephephippo said:


> Eagel1002us! I remember we chatted about hippos last year as I love hippos too (hence my username) and think they are cuddly like a mama! And what do you know, I love koalas too (and pandas, and penguins and dolphins and of course dogs). There is something about these animals that melt my heart and I view them as lovable animals. When I see a hippo I think I just want to cuddle that hippo like a baby cuddling its mama. When I see koalas and pandas, I want to cuddle them like they are my baby and need protection.  Now I have yet to see my beloved animals soon!
> 
> Btw if you were to do it all over again where would you move to? What's a green place you love?


The area just outside (and including) Wash. D.C. is a very nice area.   I can't imagine better than that.  It's a very cosmopolitan place.  And it's got a lot of greenery, easy access to tons of shopping, public transportation, the Shenandoah mountains are nice for hiking (I did that when I was younger), the Smithsonian offers classes in various subjects and there are lots of universities here.  Not to mention the various museums -- all free if affiliated with the Smithsonian.  There is a Hermes in downtown DC in a new upscale development called "City Center" adjacent to the subway.  And it's easy to get to Manhattan via Amtrak.   We did a tiny bit of kayaking a while back in Annapolis.  There are seasons, although winter snows are increasingly infrequent.  The summer can be hot.  

People with kids tend to locate in Northern Virginia.  I think the taxes may be lower than Maryland. 

Almost a decade ago the National Zoo transferred its hippo (named "Happy") to a northern Midwestern city in the hopes that he would pair off with some female hippos at another zoo.  I bet the cold weather shocked him sterile b/c I never heard of any offspring.  In DC, he had his own swimming pool and shelter with a continuously pouring water faucet that he loved to stick his mouth under.


----------



## pasdedeux1

eagle1002us said:


> Can I join this conversation with a question about Palm Beach?  I recently got interested in koalas after reading about the Australian lady who rescued a koala from a forest fire and took him to (of all things) a koala hospital.   The koala, named Lewis, was adorable.  Being a long-time lover of hippos, koalas were a 180 for me.   I understand Palm Beach has a nice zoo with koalas  featuring a "koala experience."  Can you tell me anything about the zoo or the koala exhibit?


We have a lot of wildlife stuff here. I haven't done the koala experience, but I have been to the zoo and it's quite nice. We also have lion country safaris out towards Loxahatchee -and a lot of wildlife preserves like the ones in Jupiter and further south more towards Boynton Beach.


----------



## India

If it were not warm weather you are wanting, I'd suggest moving to "flyover country"!  One gets so much more for the money in housing, taxes are lower and many cities have excellent suburban public school systems as many outstanding private schools as well.  It's a very good place to raise a family.  

But winters are cold and summers are hot.  Shopping is good in very large cites, but Hermes is scarce in all but a few.  

I've lived in Washington DC, LA, and NYC but have found that for me, "flyover country" is best.  My late husband was an independent school teacher and we could have a very nice standard of living in this area - could not have in the other areas.  Much depends on ones job and the income required for ones lifestyle.  

Remember, CA has more rules and regulations than China or Russia!  Remodeling can be a nightmare of permits and upgrades to Code, ALL taxes there are exorbitant,  and there are the forest fires and mud slides.  

You really must decide on the environment in which you wish to raise your children.  Do you want them to go to school with the children of celebrities?  Well, then LA is for you!  But those children are often left unsupervised and are indulged in ways unimaginable to even many a wealthy family.  Greenwich has the children of hedge fund managers, often with each child having his own nanny to drive him around and a level of affluence that is astounding.  Palm Beach?  The young families have so much money it makes ones eyes pop and they are heavy partiers.  There are not that many young families.

I learned many decades ago that I prefer people with upper class taste but middle class values.  I have no problem with affluence - my children went to private schools and there was lots.  We also spent summers on Martha's Vineyard where there was still more.  But when the various properties owned by just one family climbs to 100 million dollars, it's another world and one I don't particularly admire.  I don't think many people like that are very successful with keeping their children grounded in reality.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

hephephippo said:


> Thank you for such a thoughtful response ! We debate about staying in Manhattan too, it's such a tough decision as we are city folk but truly doing this for the kids and think of just having a weekend condo in Manhattan for the occasional Broadway show, shopping or escape. Or returning to Manhattan once kids are all in college.
> 
> Might you share where you moved to for 10months - I mean was that a suburb of Cali or of New York?


We lived in a suburb of DC in northern Virginia. Better taxes and schools and less of a commute into the city and family nearby but we are city people and so it didn’t work. I know you’re saying you’re doing it for your children but I would read a lot about suburbs vs city life for children. The city has so many opportunities that suburbs don’t have. I don’t know anyone who was raised in the city that doesn’t say it was amazing, but I know plenty who grew up in Scarsdale, Greenwich, new Canaan etc that said it was nice but boring. So many move to the suburbs and regret it. The grass always seems greener on the other side for sure. Some days I dream about suburban life but then I leave for a weekend and am glad to return and have a new, fresh/renewed love for NYC.


----------



## eagle1002us

pasdedeux1 said:


> We have a lot of wildlife stuff here. I haven't done the koala experience, but I have been to the zoo and it's quite nice. We also have lion country safaris out towards Loxahatchee -and a lot of wildlife preserves like the ones in Jupiter and further south more towards Boynton Beach.


I was reading up on the Miami zoo which seems to require renting a cart/bike/something or other to schlep around the very large zoo.  And it can get hot under the sun.  (Not a sun worshiper).   The Palm Beach zoo seemed like it's laid out better, more compact.


----------



## Cordeliere

Lived in SoCal for 25 years (until 6 years ago).  As friends got married and had kids, they all moved out of state (often back to the midwest) because they did not want their children raised with CA values and have them go to school with gang bangers.   Our closest friends had 4 children.  Had nightmare experiences in public schools an in upscale suburb.   Then shelled out big bucks to send all 4 to private school.  They were really disappointed in the quality of the education in  private school as well.  They moved to Barcelona Spain and sent their kids to British school. Parents and kids all happier there.   We see them about once a year and always talk about how glad we are that we all got out.  CA would not be a good place for your children.  

Also homeless and crime are way up.   Have you seen the downtown tent cities for the homeless and the feces and needles on the street?   Even the public water supply is getting contaminated.   CA is becoming a state primarily occupied by people with upper class incomes and those on welfare.  CA has 33% of all the people on welfare in the whole country.   The middle class is in a decade long exit from the state.   Time wise you have missed the CA dream.  It is no longer what you think.  

Nice place to visit but you don't want to live there.


----------



## eagle1002us

hephephippo said:


> Eagel1002us! I remember we chatted about hippos last year as I love hippos too (hence my username) and think they are cuddly like a mama! And what do you know, I love koalas too (and pandas, and penguins and dolphins and of course dogs). There is something about these animals that melt my heart and I view them as lovable animals. When I see a hippo I think I just want to cuddle that hippo like a baby cuddling its mama. When I see koalas and pandas, I want to cuddle them like they are my baby and need protection.  Now I have yet to see my beloved animals soon!
> 
> Btw if you were to do it all over again where would you move to? What's a green place you love?


Do you know about Jessica the Hippo?  Tourists come to South Africa just to buss her on the mouth.  She loves it.  Just google her, she was rescued in the aftermath of a storm which separated her from Mama Hippo.   Tony Joubert, a South African park ranger adopted her together with his wife.  They spoiled Jessica with bottled tea, yams, whatever.   She's about as tame as a wild animal can be.  Google had a hippos group and those folks would go visit her.  But there's enough on-line under Jessica the Hippo (she's an adult now) that I think you'll find charming.  Tony says he's always amazed at Jess's intelligence.  She figured out how to open the door to their house and more than once he'd have to repair their upstairs bed b/c Jess liked to recline on it.   Jess also likes to listen to classical music, which means she's my kind of hippo.


Cordeliere said:


> Lived in SoCal for 25 years (until 6 years ago).  As friends got married and had kids, they all moved out of state (often back to the midwest) because they did not want their children raised with CA values and have them go to school with gang bangers.   Our closest friends had 4 children.  Had nightmare experiences in public schools an in upscale suburb.   Then shelled out big bucks to send all 4 to private school.  They were really disappointed in the quality of the education in  private school as well.  They moved to Barcelona Spain and sent their kids to British school. Parents and kids all happier there.   We see them about once a year and always talk about how glad we are that we all got out.  CA would not be a good place for your children.
> 
> Also homeless and crime are way up.   Have you seen the downtown tent cities for the homeless and the feces and needles on the street?   Even the public water supply is getting contaminated.   CA is becoming a state primarily occupied by people with upper class incomes and those on welfare.  CA has 33% of all the people on welfare in the whole country.   The middle class is in a decade long exit from the state.   Time wise you have missed the CA dream.  It is no longer what you think.
> 
> Nice place to visit but you don't want to live there.


I totally agree.  It's really gone downhill.   I'm glad I left decades ago.   I wanted to be where there was still four seasons.  
Somewhere about 10 years ago I read on-line that when Highland Park (where my high school was)  gets dark and there's gang activity the police used searchlights to check it out.  That's incredible.
Cordy, the Washington Post described the hardships itinerant agricultural workers had getting enough water to shower and wash dishes during the drought of a few years back  (much less have drinking water).   I guess that was in the Central Valley primarily.  But what about in LA itself?  How did residents cope with water shortages?  Was there any such dramatic effect on them?  
I used to think that desalination was the answer, after all the ocean's right there.   But that's apparently a really energy intensive method of getting water that has a big carbon footprint.   Do you hear anything about how SoCal intends to cope with future droughts?


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

Cordeliere said:


> Lived in SoCal for 25 years (until 6 years ago).  As friends got married and had kids, they all moved out of state (often back to the midwest) because they did not want their children raised with CA values and have them go to school with gang bangers.   Our closest friends had 4 children.  Had nightmare experiences in public schools an in upscale suburb.   Then shelled out big bucks to send all 4 to private school.  They were really disappointed in the quality of the education in  private school as well.  They moved to Barcelona Spain and sent their kids to British school. Parents and kids all happier there.   We see them about once a year and always talk about how glad we are that we all got out.  CA would not be a good place for your children.
> 
> Also homeless and crime are way up.   Have you seen the downtown tent cities for the homeless and the feces and needles on the street?   Even the public water supply is getting contaminated.   CA is becoming a state primarily occupied by people with upper class incomes and those on welfare.  CA has 33% of all the people on welfare in the whole country.   The middle class is in a decade long exit from the state.   Time wise you have missed the CA dream.  It is no longer what you think.
> 
> Nice place to visit but you don't want to live there.


That’s exactly what we realized when we were on the verge of choosing California over NYC...seems like such a dream place to have lived in the 90s and early 2000s. It’s like it’s crumbling now.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I really believe that Hermes does NOT want to actively blacklist people. It would really be counterproductive to SALES. They do not have people monitoring reseller sites to se if some random buyer has buyers regret and wishes to resell his or her purchase.

And I see too many sellers on Instagram et al who sell coveted bags at a significant mark up. These sellers increase the cachet of Hermes. People who purchase bags at twice retail are VERY valuable to Hermes.

Think about it.


----------



## hephephippo

India said:


> If it were not warm weather you are wanting, I'd suggest moving to "flyover country"!  One gets so much more for the money in housing, taxes are lower and many cities have excellent suburban public school systems as many outstanding private schools as well.  It's a very good place to raise a family.
> 
> But winters are cold and summers are hot.  Shopping is good in very large cites, but Hermes is scarce in all but a few.
> 
> I've lived in Washington DC, LA, and NYC but have found that for me, "flyover country" is best.  My late husband was an independent school teacher and we could have a very nice standard of living in this area - could not have in the other areas.  Much depends on ones job and the income required for ones lifestyle.
> 
> Remember, CA has more rules and regulations than China or Russia!  Remodeling can be a nightmare of permits and upgrades to Code, ALL taxes there are exorbitant,  and there are the forest fires and mud slides.
> 
> You really must decide on the environment in which you wish to raise your children.  Do you want them to go to school with the children of celebrities?  Well, then LA is for you!  But those children are often left unsupervised and are indulged in ways unimaginable to even many a wealthy family.  Greenwich has the children of hedge fund managers, often with each child having his own nanny to drive him around and a level of affluence that is astounding.  Palm Beach?  The young families have so much money it makes ones eyes pop and they are heavy partiers.  There are not that many young families.
> 
> I learned many decades ago that I prefer people with upper class taste but middle class values.  I have no problem with affluence - my children went to private schools and there was lots.  We also spent summers on Martha's Vineyard where there was still more.  But when the various properties owned by just one family climbs to 100 million dollars, it's another world and one I don't particularly admire.  I don't think many people like that are very successful with keeping their children grounded in reality.



I am in agreement with you particularly on instilling middle class values on our children. I think I'm learning that our desire to move to California is really just about the weather and living by the beach. while we won't be poor out there and can choose to live in an amazing neighborhood, we don't want to live in a bubble just to avoid the harsh realities of the unsafe California as well as the superficial side (Hollywood kids, etc).

It's looking like it's back to the drawing board for us. One thing is certain - we want to leave the city for the kids, but we will maintain a condo in Manhattan. We also want to build a small greenhouse wherever we choose to settle. I think we have odd desires!


----------



## etoupebirkin

*Plus 1 for Northern Virginia.*

I've lived there for over 25 years.
Raised two kids. Virginia public colleges are amazing. Think UVA and William and Mary. 

One kid went through Fairfax County Public Schools, the second went to Madeira.

 Professional jobs are consistent and available. Housing is expensive. But is less so than California, NYC and suburbs, Boston too.

There is good shopping — City Center, Tysons Corner, Chevy Chase too.

Museums. Great sports — The Nationals, the Capitols, the Mystics (we won't say anything about football)

Culture is abundant, along with the Smithsonian, there is the Folger Shakespeare Theatre, Washington Ballet, Kennedy Center, and Strathmore.

There's a robust food and drink culture too.

And politics is a full contact sport!!! Whatever your stripes.

Who would NOT want to live here. Welcome to DC. Buckle up.


----------



## hephephippo

eagle1002us said:


> Do you know about Jessica the Hippo?  Tourists come to South Africa just to buss her on the mouth.  She loves it.  Just google her, she was rescued in the aftermath of a storm which separated her from Mama Hippo.   Tony Joubert, a South African park ranger adopted her together with his wife.  They spoiled Jessica with bottled tea, yams, whatever.   She's about as tame as a wild animal can be.  Google had a hippos group and those folks would go visit her.  But there's enough on-line under Jessica the Hippo (she's an adult now) that I think you'll find charming.  Tony says he's always amazed at Jess's intelligence.  She figured out how to open the door to their house and more than once he'd have to repair their upstairs bed b/c Jess liked to recline on it.   Jess also likes to listen to classical music, which means she's my kind of hippo.



I just spent the last 20mins reading and looking at pictures of Jess the hippo. What a beautiful story and what a sweet animal she is! My heart is yearning to bond with another animal, and I'm hoping when we move we can also finally have multiple dogs that are hard to maintain in a NYC condo.


----------



## csshopper

hephephippo said:


> I am in agreement with you particularly on instilling middle class values on our children. I think I'm learning that our desire to move to California is really just about the weather and living by the beach. while we won't be poor out there and can choose to live in an amazing neighborhood, we don't want to live in a bubble just to avoid the harsh realities of the unsafe California as well as the superficial side (Hollywood kids, etc).
> 
> It's looking like it's back to the drawing board for us. One thing is certain - we want to leave the city for the kids, but we will maintain a condo in Manhattan. We also want to build a small greenhouse wherever we choose to settle. I think we have odd desires!


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> Do you know about Jessica the Hippo?  Tourists come to South Africa just to buss her on the mouth.  She loves it.  Just google her, she was rescued in the aftermath of a storm which separated her from Mama Hippo.   Tony Joubert, a South African park ranger adopted her together with his wife.  They spoiled Jessica with bottled tea, yams, whatever.   She's about as tame as a wild animal can be.  Google had a hippos group and those folks would go visit her.  But there's enough on-line under Jessica the Hippo (she's an adult now) that I think you'll find charming.  Tony says he's always amazed at Jess's intelligence.  She figured out how to open the door to their house and more than once he'd have to repair their upstairs bed b/c Jess liked to recline on it.   Jess also likes to listen to classical music, which means she's my kind of hippo.
> 
> I totally agree.  It's really gone downhill.   I'm glad I left decades ago.   I wanted to be where there was still four seasons.
> Somewhere about 10 years ago I read on-line that when Highland Park (where my high school was)  gets dark and there's gang activity the police used searchlights to check it out.  That's incredible.
> Cordy, the Washington Post described the hardships itinerant agricultural workers had getting enough water to shower and wash dishes during the drought of a few years back  (much less have drinking water).   I guess that was in the Central Valley primarily.  But what about in LA itself?  How did residents cope with water shortages?  Was there any such dramatic effect on them?
> I used to think that desalination was the answer, after all the ocean's right there.   But that's apparently a really energy intensive method of getting water that has a big carbon footprint.   Do you hear anything about how SoCal intends to cope with future droughts?



I have been gone too long to know how they are dealing with water.   The Central Valley thing was because they allow all of the delta water flow out to sea to protect a tiny fish called the delta smelt.   That environmental choice devastated many farmers who could not get enough water to grow their crops.   

I have read that they banned washing cars and watering lawns.  This is in addition to raising rates.   I think the wealthy are not bothered by fines.


----------



## Rouge H

Have you considered Maine along the coast is gorgeous-not far to Boston and high end shopping. Vermont is even better-no coast but breath taking lakes and hillside views

I adore Jessica the Hippo-❤️


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> I have been gone too long to know how they are dealing with water.   The Central Valley thing was because they allow all of the delta water flow out to sea to protect a tiny fish called the delta smelt.   That environmental choice devastated many farmers who could not get enough water to grow their crops.
> 
> I have read that they banned washing cars and watering lawns.  This is in addition to raising rates.   I think the wealthy are not bothered by fines.


For years I knew university people that were involved in some way with my ag specialty.   The drought dried up conversation, like people didn't want to talk about it.  So, I never knew about that fish.   Thanks for clueing me in on it.   In economics this kind of situation is called a "wicked problem."  It's the kind of problem where you're damned if you do and damned if you don't.  It's a problem that's basically impossible to solve..   

  A tiny fish doesn't generally resonate with me unless it's a sardine packed in mustard.


----------



## eagle1002us

.I was 
I totally agree.  It's really gone downhill.   I'm glad I left decades ago.   I wanted to be where there was still four seasons. 
Somewhere about 10 years ago I read on-line that when Highland Park (where my high school was)  gets dark and there's gang activity the police used searchlights to check it out.  That's incredible.
Cordy, the Washington Post described the hardships itinerant agricultural workers had getting enough water to shower and wash dishes during the drought of a few years back  (much less have drinking water).   I guess that was in the Central Valley primarily.  But what about in LA itself?  How did residents cope with water shortages?  Was there any such dramatic effect on them? 
I used to think that desalination was the answer, after all the ocean's right there.   But that's apparently a really energy intensive method of getting water that has a big carbon footprint.   Do you hear anything about how SoCal intends to cope with future droughts?[/QUOTE]
I thought about what I wrote about Highland Park in LA so I googled it and came up with a very positive NY Times article about that area's gentrification, the high prices rather small (to me) houses have received, how great my high school was (I knew that!), etc.
And, wouldn't you know it but gang activity seems to be a thing of the past.  

Several bungalow style homes were pictured which had received high prices.   The front yards had a fair amount of concrete, not a lot of greenery.   The link is https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/22/...angeles-a-watchful-eye-on-gentrification.html
It was an interesting article, heavy on plusses, hardly any minuses.   And it has a metro stop!
Well, maybe that area is having a renaissance.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

etoupebirkin said:


> I really believe that Hermes does NOT want to actively blacklist people. It would really be counterproductive to SALES. They do not have people monitoring reseller sites to se if some random buyer has buyers regret and wishes to resell his or her purchase.
> 
> And I see too many sellers on Instagram et al who sell coveted bags at a significant mark up. These sellers increase the cachet of Hermes. People who purchase bags at twice retail are VERY valuable to Hermes.
> 
> Think about it.


That makes sense. I decided to just hold on to them or now  because I don’t want to regret it later since it could be difficult to obtain them in the future but that makes sense.


----------



## India

The only major problem with DC is that gawd-awful hot humid summer weather.  And the cost of housing and private schools.  If one has a really smart child and lives in Northern VA, then Thomas Jefferson High School for Science and Technology cannot be beaten.  It's a charter/magnet school operated by the Fairfax County Public School system.  It's the top public high school in the country.  

Sometimes, one must trade off climate for other more important things.  A couple of great beach vacations each year can go a long way.  I'd forget the condo in Manhattan - stay in a hotel or rent an AirBNB when you visit.  If one actually owns property in NY state, it can have some serious consequences on ones income tax - NY wants a share.  

Perhaps instead buy a condo in FL at someplace like the Ocean Reef Club.  You can go there when your children are on vacation from school and easily rent it other times.  I know many people who do this and love the place - I've never been there.


----------



## eagle1002us

India said:


> The only major problem with DC is that gawd-awful hot humid summer weather.  And the cost of housing and private schools.  If one has a really smart child and lives in Northern VA, then Thomas Jefferson High School for Science and Technology cannot be beaten.  It's a charter/magnet school operated by the Fairfax County Public School system.  It's the top public high school in the country.
> 
> Sometimes, one must trade off climate for other more important things.  A couple of great beach vacations each year can go a long way.  I'd forget the condo in Manhattan - stay in a hotel or rent an AirBNB when you visit.  If one actually owns property in NY state, it can have some serious consequences on ones income tax - NY wants a share.
> 
> Perhaps instead buy a condo in FL at someplace like the Ocean Reef Club.  You can go there when your children are on vacation from school and easily rent it other times.  I know many people who do this and love the place - I've never been there.


I agree the DC summer can be rough.   I adopt the Florida solution to icky weather:  as much as possible stay indoors in air-conditioning.   Long before climate change was evident, NYC was hard to visit in August, it's so hot and sticky.   However, NYC is always, always an interesting place to visit.  In fact, I'm pretty sure I visit NY museums more than DC museums by a significant margin.   The Costume Institute is basically the national museum of fashion.   The Museum of Art and Design is superb.  The Whitney, the Guggenheim, Neue Galerie, it's all great stuff.    I should visit museums more than I do, actually.


----------



## eagle1002us

Etriers said:


> Speaking of scary... the Gucci Ads on my page freak me out.  Realizing that I am nowhere near cool enough to appreciate them, they look like nightmares.  I’m fascinated about the objective of the Ad company.  Trying to imagine the conversation in the planning meeting...


I'm just scrolling thru for a moment and see your comment, Etriers.   I totally agree about the Gucci ads, particularly the one that often shows up adjacent to tpf.  That's the one of the very clearly happy very wrinkled lady who is dressed in a real mismatch of clothes, plaids, whatever.  She frightens me b/c she looks -- now, no one get mad --- like a bag lady.   Possibly one that is very high.


----------



## csshopper

Cordeliere said:


> I have been gone too long to know how they are dealing with water.   The Central Valley thing was because they allow all of the delta water flow out to sea to protect a tiny fish called the delta smelt.   That environmental choice devastated many farmers who could not get enough water to grow their crops.  -
> 
> I have read that they banned washing cars and watering lawns.  This is in addition to raising rates.   I think the wealthy are not bothered by fines.



Cordeliere- people drained swimming pools, lawns and trees died, orchards were cut down,  plants wilted,  public service announcements stressed only using washing machines, dishwashers when FULL, people started stockpiling bottled water, commercial car washers changed their advertising to stress how they used less water than someone washing their car with a hose. We learned to not waste a drop. Turn the water on to heat it up in the shower, stick empty buckets under the shower head to capture the water instead of it going down the drain, get wet, turn off the water, soap up, then turn it back on for a quick rinse off. Turn the water off at the bathroom sink while brushing teeth. "Old" ice in the freezer, melt it to reuse or put on plants to water them as it melts, don't just toss it in the sink. etc etc The drought was scary.  Not as drastically, but to this day, I approach water usage very very differently than I did before. The fires and the earthquakes were equally scary.  I came to California from the MidWest 55 years ago as a new bride of 20. I finished my education and earned advanced degrees here, bore my children here, had successful careers here in the public sector, divorced one husband, was widowed by another who turned out to be THE love of my life and worth the wait and ironically he was a  native Californian. I've lived both in the south and in the north, have evacuated twice due to fires and suffered damage but not total destruction, thankfully, from quakes.  In other words I have had a full life as a Californian.  But, factually, just read another set of stats a few weeks ago, more people continue to leave California than to move in. I love my blended family here, my home, my friends, my region but would I come here as a brand new, knowing no one, new resident to the state in 2020?  No. Would not even consider it.

P.S. Air quality in the Central Valley has become as bad as, sometimes worse than that in LA and some of the Southern Cal locations where the pollution settles in. Smog levels last summer in some areas around Fresno and Bakersfield set new records for pollution.


----------



## Cordeliere

The things you had to do to conserve water should really onerous.


----------



## eagle1002us

csshopper said:


> Cordeliere- people drained swimming pools, lawns and trees died, orchards were cut down,  plants wilted,  public service announcements stressed only using washing machines, dishwashers when FULL, people started stockpiling bottled water, commercial car washers changed their advertising to stress how they used less water than someone washing their car with a hose. We learned to not waste a drop. Turn the water on to heat it up in the shower, stick empty buckets under the shower head to capture the water instead of it going down the drain, get wet, turn off the water, soap up, then turn it back on for a quick rinse off. Turn the water off at the bathroom sink while brushing teeth. "Old" ice in the freezer, melt it to reuse or put on plants to water them as it melts, don't just toss it in the sink. etc etc The drought was scary.  Not as drastically, but to this day, I approach water usage very very differently than I did before. The fires and the earthquakes were equally scary.  I came to California from the MidWest 55 years ago as a new bride of 20. I finished my education and earned advanced degrees here, bore my children here, had successful careers here in the public sector, divorced one husband, was widowed by another who turned out to be THE love of my life and worth the wait and ironically he was a  native Californian. I've lived both in the south and in the north, have evacuated twice due to fires and suffered damage but not total destruction, thankfully, from quakes.  In other words I have had a full life as a Californian.  But, factually, just read another set of stats a few weeks ago, more people continue to leave California than to move in. I love my blended family here, my home, my friends, my region but would I come here as a brand new, knowing no one, new resident to the state in 2020?  No. Would not even consider it.
> 
> P.S. Air quality in the Central Valley has become as bad as, sometimes worse than that in LA and some of the Southern Cal locations where the pollution settles in. Smog levels last summer in some areas around Fresno and Bakersfield set new records for pollution.


Thank you very much, csshopper, for your very informative post on drought management in SoCal.   I've remember experiencing  the 1971 San Fernando Valley earthquake.    It might have broken part of the Pasadena freeway which was under construction at that time.   Then when the movie Earthquake came out, I saw people with green faces rush to the restroom.  

I figure that a harsh drought or excessive flooding -- beyond what has ever happened before -- will come to the Eastern US eventually..  A few years ago there were some forest fires in the Shenandoah mountains which are a few hours away.  Fortunately those fires seem to have abated.  We had a wee earthquake less than a decade ago in the DC area.  But I would never return to live in LA b/c it's too much of a desert.  The large population strains resources.  
You sound like you have had a rich life, as you say, a full life as a Californian.  Your timing was right.


----------



## csshopper

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you very much, csshopper, for your very informative post on drought management in SoCal.   I've remember experiencing  the 1971 San Fernando Valley earthquake.    It might have broken part of the Pasadena freeway which was under construction at that time.   Then when the movie Earthquake came out, I saw people with green faces rush to the restroom.
> 
> I figure that a harsh drought or excessive flooding -- beyond what has ever happened before -- will come to the Eastern US eventually..  A few years ago there were some forest fires in the Shenandoah mountains which are a few hours away.  Fortunately those fires seem to have abated.  We had a wee earthquake less than a decade ago in the DC area.  But I would never return to live in LA b/c it's too much of a desert.  The large population strains resources.
> You sound like you have had a rich life, as you say, a full life as a Californian.  Your timing was right.


Eagle, you succinctly summed it up, by chance and luck, my “timing was right.” Going on 76 I can ride it out and will stay put. My angst is for my great grandchildren and what lies ahead for them during a similar life span. 
One positive going forward, I fully expect the Bs and Ks and other H leather items their families will inherit will be quite useable and could show up on line in 2050 as Vintage examples of quality and craftsmanship.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

Just a thought, I feel I’ve read about this before but cannot locate the thread...is it customary to give your SA a Christmas gift or holiday gift? For some reason I feel compelled to do so because I really like mine but I did not know if that was normal, expected, or if it would be weird. I don’t want her to think I’m trying to bribe her for more bags or anything so I’m not sure if it’s best to just refrain because I don’t want it to be awkward.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> Just a thought, I feel I’ve read about this before but cannot locate the thread...is it customary to give your SA a Christmas gift or holiday gift? For some reason I feel compelled to do so because I really like mine but I did not know if that was normal, expected, or if it would be weird. I don’t want her to think I’m trying to bribe her for more bags or anything so I’m not sure if it’s best to just refrain because I don’t want it to be awkward.



Vaguely remember a post about bringing a gift that the SA could share with others
as many SA's are not permitted to accept personal gifts.
I shop mostly on Madison Ave & usually I bring in cookies from Laduree or Sant Ambroeus
around the holidays..


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

Love Of My Life said:


> Vaguely remember a post about bringing a gift that the SA could share with others
> as many SA's are not permitted to accept personal gifts.
> I shop mostly on Madison Ave & usually I bring in cookies from Laduree or Sant Ambroeus
> around the holidays..


That makes perfect sense and that’s kind of what I was leaning towards as well. I appreciate your suggestion!


----------



## Love Of My Life

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> That makes perfect sense and that’s kind of what I was leaning towards as well. I appreciate your suggestion!



You are most welcome
The SA that I work with on Madison I have followed him from Barney's to BG & now he's been at H for
several years. He is always appreciative of the "cookies" & the gal who helps me in the RTW department
is as well... And it is a nice pick me up in the late afternoon...


----------



## diane278

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> Just a thought, I feel I’ve read about this before but cannot locate the thread...is it customary to give your SA a Christmas gift or holiday gift? For some reason I feel compelled to do so because I really like mine but I did not know if that was normal, expected, or if it would be weird. I don’t want her to think I’m trying to bribe her for more bags or anything so I’m not sure if it’s best to just refrain because I don’t want it to be awkward.


Because I wasn’t sure what the policy was, I asked mine what restrictions I should adhere to. She told me that it had to be consumable and that she would share it with the other employees.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

diane278 said:


> Because I wasn’t sure what the policy was, I asked mine what restrictions I should adhere to. She told me that it had to be consumable and that she would share it with the other employees.


Thank you for the update. I am still hesitating because I don’t want to bring anything and have her feel obligated to give me a bag. So I’m still deciding what’s appropriate. I appreciate her a lot and she’s given me almost everything on my wish list and she’s so kind but at the same time I don’t want it to be awkward in any way or feel like I’m trying to bribe her.


----------



## Laurie C

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> Thank you for the update. I am still hesitating because I don’t want to bring anything and have her feel obligated to give me a bag. So I’m still deciding what’s appropriate. I appreciate her a lot and she’s given me almost everything on my wish list and she’s so kind but at the same time I don’t want it to be awkward in any way or feel like I’m trying to bribe her.


I was going to ask the same thing. Thank you guys. I will bring mine either some cookies or maybe a good quality box of chocolate. I think its the thought that counts. Plus its not like you are trying to bribe them. I mean when you give your mailman or doorman something for christmas you aren't trying to bride them, you are just thanking them for good service!


----------



## Laurie C

hephephippo said:


> What towns / cities in Florida? We don't know much about Florida at all.. is there a Hermes boutique in these good towns? Ha! [emoji28]


Hermes in Orlando Mall of Millena I have an AMAZING SA .There is also Hermes in Miami


----------



## pasdedeux1

Laurie C said:


> Hermes in Orlando Mall of Millena I have an AMAZING SA .There is also Hermes in Miami


Is it Mireya? I love Mireya!


----------



## Laurie C

pasdedeux1 said:


> Is it Mireya? I love Mireya!


oh no she is sweet too - its Kumi! Her smile is contagious! She always brightens my day.


----------



## pasdedeux1

Laurie C said:


> oh no she is sweet too - its Kumi! Her smile is contagious! She always brightens my day.


I love her too! Good, more Mireya to keep to myself


----------



## eagle1002us

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4607825
> 
> Have you considered Maine along the coast is gorgeous-not far to Boston and high end shopping. Vermont is even better-no coast but breath taking lakes and hillside views
> 
> I adore Jessica the Hippo-❤️


Glad to hear Jess has another fan!  Love her!


----------



## eagle1002us

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> Just a thought, I feel I’ve read about this before but cannot locate the thread...is it customary to give your SA a Christmas gift or holiday gift? For some reason I feel compelled to do so because I really like mine but I did not know if that was normal, expected, or if it would be weird. I don’t want her to think I’m trying to bribe her for more bags or anything so I’m not sure if it’s best to just refrain because I don’t want it to be awkward.


A decade ago I gave my part-time SA a biography on Isabella Blow, the stylist who first gave the designs of  Alexander McQueen exposure.  She purchased his early fashion designs from Central St. Martins school in London by layaway, bless her heart. I admired her spirit and style sense but found her story very sad.  Circumstances combined to prevent her from realizing her unique fashion vision and potential.  I have never not wanted to keep a book b/c it had a sad ending but this one hit a nerve.   I gather the SA didn't know much about her but was delighted to receive the book.  In a sense he was doing me a favor to take and enjoy it.   He made it his coffee-table book.


----------



## eagle1002us

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> Thank you for the update. I am still hesitating because I don’t want to bring anything and have her feel obligated to give me a bag. So I’m still deciding what’s appropriate. I appreciate her a lot and she’s given me almost everything on my wish list and she’s so kind but at the same time I don’t want it to be awkward in any way or feel like I’m trying to bribe her.


If she already gives you much of what's on your wish list she's not someone who's going to think of bribing as your motivation.  She's just a darn nice SA.   My store changed location and people and I lost touch with the SA(s) I had.  Otherwise that SA of mine might have a whole library!    And he already made every effort to get me what I requested.  
You might be able to give her a dual purpose gift:  a pretty trinket box filled with candy that others can eat.
Or something small that's obviously not high-valued but still would matter to the person.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

eagle1002us said:


> If she already gives you much of what's on your wish list she's not someone who's going to think of bribing as your motivation.  She's just a darn nice SA.   My store changed location and people and I lost touch with the SA(s) I had.  Otherwise that SA of mine might have a whole library!    And he already made every effort to get me what I requested.
> You might be able to give her a dual purpose gift:  a pretty trinket box filled with candy that others can eat.
> Or something small that's obviously not high-valued but still would matter to the person.


What a wonderful idea! And you’re totally right. I’m just overthinking things as usual and always worried about how a gesture could possibly be perceived which is nonsense!


----------



## eagle1002us

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> What a wonderful idea! And you’re totally right. I’m just overthinking things as usual and always worried about how a gesture could possibly be perceived which is nonsense!


Thank you, I'm glad my comments were useful.   
 H is a very important store to most of us here so some degree of trying to do the right thing is par for the course.   It's not always obvious what is the right thing.  To give an example, you're offered a bag that you're not crazy about but maybe you could use.  How do you respond to the SA ?


----------



## csshopper

The year my daughter was offered an orange Birkin, her first B, never having requested one, she gifted her SA with a dozen long stemmed orange Gerbera Daisies she had special ordered from her florist. They were a huge hit and were prominently displayed.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you, I'm glad my comments were useful.
> H is a very important store to most of us here so some degree of trying to do the right thing is par for the course.   It's not always obvious what is the right thing.  To give an example, you're offered a bag that you're not crazy about but maybe you could use.  How do you respond to the SA ?


I think you have to really like a bag to accept and purchase it. I would respond that I’m really looking for xxx and since it’s not my dream bag Id rather it go to someone who would love it more. Tricky situation for sure but I wouldn’t take a bag I didn’t love.


----------



## eagle1002us

csshopper said:


> The year my daughter was offered an orange Birkin, her first B, never having requested one, she gifted her SA with a dozen long stemmed orange Gerbera Daisies she had special ordered from her florist. They were a huge hit and were prominently displayed.


How thoughtful and what an innovative gift that everyone could look at!


----------



## dhh098

Hello,
I just wanted to ask Hermes aficionados for advice! 

I got offered a K25 PHW chevre rose lipstick and a B30 Bleu Nuit GHW today.
I was looking for a K25 but I'm not sure about the color, I'm not a pink girl really. 
And B30 Bleu Nuit is one of my dream bags but in PHW. 

I know the K25 is very coveted right now so I was not sure to get it.

It is going to be my first quota bag so I wanted to know if there is anyone who purchased something that wasn't their exact choices and how much they ended up liking them.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

dhh098 said:


> Hello,
> I just wanted to ask Hermes aficionados for advice!
> 
> I got offered a K25 PHW chevre rose lipstick and a B30 Bleu Nuit GHW today.
> I was looking for a K25 but I'm not sure about the color, I'm not a pink girl really.
> And B30 Bleu Nuit is one of my dream bags but in PHW.
> 
> I know the K25 is very coveted right now so I was not sure to get it.
> 
> It is going to be my first quota bag so I wanted to know if there is anyone who purchased something that wasn't their exact choices and how much they ended up liking them.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I did! My first bag I was offered was totally not in my mind at all. But I accepted it because I did like it and loved the size. It was also PHW and the right leather and I was looking for a bright or neutral color with gold hw. So glad I accepted it because now it is my fav color! I get so many compliments on it and it opened the door to more bags. Funny how when we get something we didn’t have in mind and we grow to love it. I think both offers are fab and it’s the end of the year so if you have the ability to take this and also keep trying for your holy grail bag I’d take one or both offers since both are very awesome colors. I’m also not a pink girl but I love Hermès bags in pink. If they’re a 9/10 on your bag scale I say take them because it can take a while to get your perfect 10 bag. But that’s just how I feel about it. Others may say no keep holding out for your dream bag. I just like picking up surprises on my path to my dream bags.


----------



## pasdedeux1

My first quota bag was a size and hardware I didn't want. I did carry it, but I ended up selling it, for more than I paid so it was all good. 

Were it me personally I'd jump on a blue nuit 30 w/ ghw - that's one of my most used bags.


----------



## eagle1002us

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> I did! My first bag I was offered was totally not in my mind at all. But I accepted it because I did like it and loved the size. It was also PHW and the right leather and I was looking for a bright or neutral color with gold hw. So glad I accepted it because now it is my fav color! I get so many compliments on it and it opened the door to more bags. Funny how when we get something we didn’t have in mind and we grow to love it. I think both offers are fab and it’s the end of the year so if you have the ability to take this and also keep trying for your holy grail bag I’d take one or both offers since both are very awesome colors. I’m also not a pink girl but I love Hermès bags in pink. If they’re a 9/10 on your bag scale I say take them because it can take a while to get your perfect 10 bag. But that’s just how I feel about it. Others may say no keep holding out for your dream bag. I just like picking up surprises on my path to my dream bags.


I think your last line is a good way to approach creating a bag collection.


----------



## odette57

Not sure if this is the right thread to ask, but I have a kelly bracelet in white gold being held by my SA.  I asked her about it about a couple of weeks ago and she had it moved from another store.  I am having second thoughts about it because I also want the cartier rainbow love bracelet.  I know I'm in an hermes chat forum, but having been in the forum for so long, I know people provide honest opinions.  I'll get both eventually in the long run, but for christmas I can only get one.  Which one would you guys get? Thank you!


----------



## aisham

dhh098 said:


> Hello,
> I just wanted to ask Hermes aficionados for advice!
> 
> I got offered a K25 PHW chevre rose lipstick and a B30 Bleu Nuit GHW today.
> I was looking for a K25 but I'm not sure about the color, I'm not a pink girl really.
> And B30 Bleu Nuit is one of my dream bags but in PHW.
> 
> I know the K25 is very coveted right now so I was not sure to get it.
> 
> It is going to be my first quota bag so I wanted to know if there is anyone who purchased something that wasn't their exact choices and how much they ended up liking them.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 If it was me , l’d buy the k25 , i don’t love b30 , and bleu nuit is an amazing color specially with ghw but i don’t want to own a dark bag any more , i feel like my collection need more color . I might favor the k25 because of its color , rose lipstick is one of the most loved pink after sakura . And i remember when it was no more produced and people would pay 2.5 times the boutique price for a used one!

No one can answer this question except you , but most ladies find a b30 in a dark or neutral color is a good first choice. The size is not too big, not too small  , always looks smaller in darker colors .

If you can ask to see both and decide on the spot , don’t think so much , live in the moment and live with your choices . There is no IT bag , that has everything , and this is your first bag and a first of many hopefully , Buy what you fall in love with .


----------



## Dolly Garland

I've been browsing Hermes forum for a while now - as a silent reader. Because first of all, there is so MUCH information, it's quite overwhelming. You guys have incredible knowledge. I'm right at the beginning of my Hermes journey - as in right now,  I don't have anything from the fashion house. But that should hopefully change next week.  Like most people, I got to a certain stage in my bag collection and now, of course, want to move onto the "big guns" (never thought I wouldn't include Chanel in there - but you know what I mean).  But I like to do some homework up front, though now having found various threads on here, I feel like I'm literally just dipping my toe into a vast pool of Hermes knowledge. Looking forward to learning more, and being an active participant here.


----------



## aisham

Dolly Garland said:


> I've been browsing Hermes forum for a while now - as a silent reader. Because first of all, there is so MUCH information, it's quite overwhelming. You guys have incredible knowledge. I'm right at the beginning of my Hermes journey - as in right now,  I don't have anything from the fashion house. But that should hopefully change next week.  Like most people, I got to a certain stage in my bag collection and now, of course, want to move onto the "big guns" (never thought I wouldn't include Chanel in there - but you know what I mean).  But I like to do some homework up front, though now having found various threads on here, I feel like I'm literally just dipping my toe into a vast pool of Hermes knowledge. Looking forward to learning more, and being an active participant here.



welcome ! I don’t know what to say  to congratulate you or to be scared for you  after your first bag  it is a slippery slope  . Then you are stuck  can only think “ i must have this !! this is my dream bag , buy it , swear this is your last one , see another hermes bag and say “ ooooohhhh this is my dream bag !!!!!” . DH in the far end of the room “ you said that 3 bags ago ! every bag is your dream bag “


----------



## Dolly Garland

Thank you   It happened to me with Chanel, Dior and LV - so fully expect the lunacy to continue with Hermes. I mean I already know that I would like Birkin 30, Kelly S 25, and Kelly R 28 - so starting with some hefty (and expensive) goals


----------



## pasdedeux1

odette57 said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread to ask, but I have a kelly bracelet in white gold being held by my SA.  I asked her about it about a couple of weeks ago and she had it moved from another store.  I am having second thoughts about it because I also want the cartier rainbow love bracelet.  I know I'm in an hermes chat forum, but having been in the forum for so long, I know people provide honest opinions.  I'll get both eventually in the long run, but for christmas I can only get one.  Which one would you guys get? Thank you!


I don't wear my kelly bracelet because of the sticky outy turnlock. I find it annoying when it catches on my clothes.

I should probably sell it. I wear my clic clacs all the time and they're 1/10 the price, and wear a very old love bracelet every day.


----------



## skybluesky

Dolly Garland said:


> I've been browsing Hermes forum for a while now - as a silent reader. Because first of all, there is so MUCH information, it's quite overwhelming. You guys have incredible knowledge. I'm right at the beginning of my Hermes journey - as in right now,  I don't have anything from the fashion house. But that should hopefully change next week.  Like most people, I got to a certain stage in my bag collection and now, of course, want to move onto the "big guns" (never thought I wouldn't include Chanel in there - but you know what I mean).  But I like to do some homework up front, though now having found various threads on here, I feel like I'm literally just dipping my toe into a vast pool of Hermes knowledge. Looking forward to learning more, and being an active participant here.



Me too!  I just started my journey too.  I started with a scarves.  That was my gateway drug.  I just bought a 2002 bag and a bag charm with my SA, waiting for them to ship to the store!  I know it's not a B/K/C, but I like the sleekness and I feel that I'll get a lot of use out of it.  Keep me posted on your journey!  Do you live close to an H store?


----------



## Dolly Garland

I am starting with a scarf too  I think scarf and perfume are probably the easiest things to tip your toes with. Or SLGS. Yes, I've a few boutiques close to me so that's quite good. Though I've only been in there twice, and both times found them cold but polite. But that was when I was just casually exploring. Now I am getting into Hermes, so just have to break that ice and pick my best local store!


----------



## Dolly Garland

skybluesky said:


> Me too!  I just started my journey too.  I started with a scarves.  That was my gateway drug.  I just bought a 2002 bag and a bag charm with my SA, waiting for them to ship to the store!  I know it's not a B/K/C, but I like the sleekness and I feel that I'll get a lot of use out of it.  Keep me posted on your journey!  Do you live close to an H store?


Sorry, answered your post above - but forgot to quote you - 

I am starting with a scarf too  I think scarf and perfume are probably the easiest things to tip your toes with. Or SLGS. Yes, I've a few boutiques close to me so that's quite good. Though I've only been in there twice, and both times found them cold but polite. But that was when I was just casually exploring. Now I am getting into Hermes, so just have to break that ice and pick my best local store!


----------



## dhh098

dhh098 said:


> Hello,
> I just wanted to ask Hermes aficionados for advice!
> 
> I got offered a K25 PHW chevre rose lipstick and a B30 Bleu Nuit GHW today.
> I was looking for a K25 but I'm not sure about the color, I'm not a pink girl really.
> And B30 Bleu Nuit is one of my dream bags but in PHW.
> 
> I know the K25 is very coveted right now so I was not sure to get it.
> 
> It is going to be my first quota bag so I wanted to know if there is anyone who purchased something that wasn't their exact choices and how much they ended up liking them.
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Hey guys just to keep you updated, I went back today and got offered a B30 Etoupe in PHW and got that. I hope you think I made a good decision, and thanks so much for all your advice!


----------



## aisham

dhh098 said:


> Hey guys just to keep you updated, I went back today and got offered a B30 Etoupe in PHW and got that. I hope you think I made a good decision, and thanks so much for all your advice!


 
congratulations it is an amazing first quota bag . It's neutral , goes with every thing , and in phw your preferred hardware . Enjoy it !


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

dhh098 said:


> Hey guys just to keep you updated, I went back today and got offered a B30 Etoupe in PHW and got that. I hope you think I made a good decision, and thanks so much for all your advice!


I think both were great offers but this was more of what you wanted so it is the best choice for sure! You can’t go wrong with etoupe - such a classic!


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

Does anyone know if they make the Kelly watch in rose gold? I don’t see it online in that color but not everything is online. I really want one but all of my Cartier bracelets are rose gold so I’m hesitant to do yellow gold. I could do palladium but I don’t like that as much as gold.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

eagle1002us said:


> I'm just scrolling thru for a moment and see your comment, Etriers.   I totally agree about the Gucci ads, particularly the one that often shows up adjacent to tpf.  That's the one of the very clearly happy very wrinkled lady who is dressed in a real mismatch of clothes, plaids, whatever.  She frightens me b/c she looks -- now, no one get mad --- like a bag lady.   Possibly one that is very high.


It’s the tanned wrinkly smoking guy that grosses me out.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

Jbizzybeetle said:


> It’s the tanned wrinkly smoking guy that grosses me out.


Omg they have someone smoking in their advertisement? Shame. I wouldn’t purchase anything from Gucci based on that. It’s freaking 2019! We know better as a society than to promote that and try to make it look “cool.” So gross.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> Omg they have someone smoking in their advertisement? Shame. I wouldn’t purchase anything from Gucci based on that. It’s freaking 2019! We know better as a society than to promote that and try to make it look “cool.” So gross.


He’s often right up top of the TPF page in the banner ad.


----------



## eagle1002us

Jbizzybeetle said:


> It’s the tanned wrinkly smoking guy that grosses me out.


Yes, I find that guy repulsive, absolutely repulsive.   The wrinkled old lady with the mismatched clothes is tolerable -- barely.   But the tanned wrinkly smoking bare-chested guy is disgusting.   I cannot figure out why Gucci is using such models.   Maybe they want their ads to be a conversation piece.   Why?


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

eagle1002us said:


> Yes, I find that guy repulsive, absolutely repulsive.   The wrinkled old lady with the mismatched clothes is tolerable -- barely.   But the tanned wrinkly smoking bare-chested guy is disgusting.   I cannot figure out why Gucci is using such models.   Maybe they want their ads to be a conversation piece.   Why?


I’m clueless. and obviously not the demographic they are going after.  If I want to see wrinkley, mismatched old lady, I need only go to the mirror.


----------



## leechiyong

Do you mean Iggy Pop?  His hand looks like he's holding a cigarette, but I didn't actually see one.

I’ll add I’m not the target demographic either, but if teen fashion brands are printing Rolling Stones shirts, it’s not surprising Gucci would use Iggy Pop in their campaign.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

leechiyong said:


> Do you mean Iggy Pop?  His hand looks like he's holding a cigarette, but I didn't actually see one.
> 
> I’ll add I’m not the target demographic either, but if teen fashion brands are printing Rolling Stones shirts, it’s not surprising Gucci would use Iggy Pop in their campaign.


apologies to Iggy if I’ve mis-seen the ad, given I try to divert my gaze quickly when page comes up.  Honestly, I think I missed out on his popularity also.


----------



## eagle1002us

Jbizzybeetle said:


> I’m clueless. and obviously not the demographic they are going after.  If I want to see wrinkley, mismatched old lady, I need only go to the mirror.


    LOL!   But I'm absolutely sure that you don't qualify as a model for a Gucci ad no matter how mismatched and wrinkly you think you are.   The Gucci models we're discussing qualify as "supermodels" --- super mismatched, super wrinkly, super flabby (that guy!), etc.   You'd have to work hard messing yourself up to qualify for that group!


----------



## eagle1002us

Maybe Gucci ads are targeting a new, underserved market segment -- those who are flabby, wrinkly, mismatched?  Well, good luck to them.


----------



## Joeli7

The older Italian lady is apparently an actress and model whose parents were also famous so I'm guessing she's instantly recognizable to Italians; the name doesn't ring even a faint bell with me. 

From the Gucci website: Guests including Sienna Miller, Iggy Pop, Benedetta Barzini and Gucci Mane are at a party in a villa for the Cruise 2020 campaign conceived by Alessandro Michele. Shot by Harmony Korine and art directed by Christopher Simmonds, the scenes are inclusive, uninhibited hedonism, epitomizing Gucci’s spirit. From the kitchen to the bathtub and in the swimming pool they celebrate: the ageless wild rockstar, the glamorous socialite, the bourgeois lady, the tycoon, and the hip hop star, all wearing pieces and accessories from the collection.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Joeli7 said:


> The older Italian lady is apparently an actress and model whose parents were also famous so I'm guessing she's instantly recognizable to Italians; the name doesn't ring even a faint bell with me.
> 
> From the Gucci website: Guests including Sienna Miller, Iggy Pop, Benedetta Barzini and Gucci Mane are at a party in a villa for the Cruise 2020 campaign conceived by Alessandro Michele. Shot by Harmony Korine and art directed by Christopher Simmonds, the scenes are inclusive, uninhibited hedonism, epitomizing Gucci’s spirit. From the kitchen to the bathtub and in the swimming pool they celebrate: the ageless wild rockstar, the glamorous socialite, the bourgeois lady, the tycoon, and the hip hop star, all wearing pieces and accessories from the collection.


Thank you! I sincerely appreciate understanding this all better. I’m glad, however, I missed out on the photos in the bathtub and swimming pool.


----------



## Joeli7

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Thank you! I sincerely appreciate understanding this all better. I’m glad, however, I missed out on the photos in the bathtub and swimming pool.


I don't feel like the target market at all BUT I was just on zalando (EU based multi brand webshop) and they had what looked like a copycat campaign so clearly this is believed to work.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Joeli7 said:


> I don't feel like the target market at all BUT I was just on zalando (EU based multi brand webshop) and they had what looked like a copycat campaign so clearly this is believed to work.


I respected what @leechiyong said earlier about perhaps comparing it to teens buying T-shirts of the Rolling Stones. In my 20s, 1975-85, I enjoyed some hedonism in pools and hot tubs, so my then-self can relate although my now-self must say, “eeeuwwww!” ....my Stones are still the only rock band giving me satisfaction.


----------



## eagle1002us

Jbizzybeetle said:


> I respected what @leechiyong said earlier about perhaps comparing it to teens buying T-shirts of the Rolling Stones. In my 20s, 1975-85, I enjoyed some hedonism in pools and hot tubs, so my then-self can relate although my now-self must say, “eeeuwwww!” ....my Stones are still the only rock band giving me satisfaction.


I've only seen a couple of rock musicians:  Linda Ronstadt and the Stones.   Saw the latter when I was 40.   It was a great concert.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Often heard of the “Money Tree” everyone wishes would sprout more green—and yesterday I found one!
With instructions!


----------



## Hikitten

I’m not sure if this is the right thread for this question ... but I’m looking for a key case and seems like everyone swears by the LV key wallet. I’ve never bought anything LV but just curious what other H ladies use for their keys to protect their bags. Needs to be easy to use too [emoji4]


----------



## allure244

Hikitten said:


> I’m not sure if this is the right thread for this question ... but I’m looking for a key case and seems like everyone swears by the LV key wallet. I’ve never bought anything LV but just curious what other H ladies use for their keys to protect their bags. Needs to be easy to use too [emoji4]



I just throw my keys into a velvet jewelry pouch to protect my bag. My key fob is too big to fit in most of the key cases I’ve seen.


----------



## momoc

summoning @Meta hiii sorry to bother you but wondering if we should get a new 2020 price thread to replace the 2019 one https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/2019-hermes-handbag-prices-no-chatting-please.1002405/

I know there has been discussions on the usability of that thread but personally it’s been immensely helpful for me!

Happy new year and thank you for all the hard work you do around here - I get amazed by your ability to pull relevant threads and information! You are not secretly a robot are you?


----------



## Meta

momoc said:


> summoning @Meta hiii sorry to bother you but wondering if we should get a new 2020 price thread to replace the 2019 one https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/2019-hermes-handbag-prices-no-chatting-please.1002405/
> 
> I know there has been discussions on the usability of that thread but personally it’s been immensely helpful for me!
> 
> Happy new year and thank you for all the hard work you do around here - I get amazed by your ability to pull relevant threads and information! You are not secretly a robot are you?


Done!  Thank you for your kind words. 

As to answer your question, perhaps   Happy 2020 to you!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happy 2020 ladies!!!
I hope new and veteran Chat peeps will pop in and say Hi!

My family is well. DS has started a new and much better job. DD is in her 3rd year of medical school. DH and I are likely to retire in 2 years. Yikes, time files.

After so long, I am very close to being completely happy with my handbag and jewelry collection. There are one or two things I'd like to swap out and I'm done. The things I want are not quota items and I may be able to get them in the resale market. I will say, I am happy not to playing the Hermes game any more. Nor paying $10-15K for a handbag.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Happy 2020 ladies!!!
> I hope new and veteran Chat peeps will pop in and say Hi!
> 
> My family is well. DS has started a new and much better job. DD is in her 3rd year of medical school. DH and I are likely to retire in 2 years. Yikes, time files.
> 
> After so long, I am very close to being completely happy with my handbag and jewelry collection. There are one or two things I'd like to swap out and I'm done. The things I want are not quota items and I may be able to get them in the resale market. I will say, I am happy not to playing the Hermes game any more. Nor paying $10-15K for a handbag.


I was just wandering over the threads and landed on Chat, surprise, surprise.  
EB, no more being a VIP?   As one who is not a VIP, I have to ask, how can you give that up?   Nobody who is physically able stops climbing Everest if they've made it once.   They keep doin' it!!!!  So how can you stop?   I mean, you have to stop looking at the merchandise for starters.  Can you do that?
Congrats on yr dtr.   Third year!  Wow, I remember you saying something about how well she did on her anatomy exam during her first year.   So what kind of specialist (or generalist) is she going to be?


----------



## etoupebirkin

I am no longer a VIP. That’s been made quite clear in the past few months. There have been a great deal of staff turnover at the store, including the SM.

Since the store moved to City Center, it’s a pain in the neck to go to there. The only time I’m in the area is when I go to Caps games. I have not purchased a great deal this year.

I’ve literally culled 50 scarves and shawls this year. And I still have plenty.

I can stop, because I’m happy with what I have. Going to VIP events no longer give me quite the same thrill as before. Perhaps I’m changing.


----------



## eagle1002us

May Lewis the Koala RIP.   He was seen crossing the road in a fire-ravaged area in Australia last month.  Kangaroos can hop away to someplace safer.  Koalas are tree huggers.  Their nature is to climb up to the top of a tree to escape danger on the ground like wild dogs.   If their tree catches on fire they are not fast or agile enough to jump to another tree.   
A couple on the road saw Lewis start climbing a tree.  The woman got out of the car and grabbed him using her blouse as a blanket.  She pours bottled water over him b/c he got burned climbing.  It's very sad to hear him cry when the water hits the burnt sections (CNN video).  The couple transported him to an Aussie animal hospital specialized in koalas.   After a week, the hospital decided his case was too advanced to benefit from treatment and he was euthanized.  This was a tragedy.  The only way I can make sense out of it is that Lewis's last week was probably his happiest.  His pain was controlled with medicine and he had all the eucalyptus leaves he could eat (that's all koalas eat, they're very specialized).  The staff thought his healthy appetite was what you'd find in a five-star hotel.   I looked at the pictures of him chewing away and he looked pretty happy.  That's what koalas do:  they sleep some 18 to 20 hours a day b/c eucalyptus leaves are minimally nutritious.  And they manage without any effort to be adorably cute.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

etoupebirkin said:


> I am no longer a VIP. That’s been made quite clear in the past few months. There have been a great deal of staff turnover at the store, including the SM.
> 
> Since the store moved to City Center, it’s a pain in the neck to go to there. The only time I’m in the area is when I go to Caps games. I have not purchased a great deal this year.
> 
> I’ve literally culled 50 scarves and shawls this year. And I still have plenty.
> 
> I can stop, because I’m happy with what I have. Going to VIP events no longer give me quite the same thrill as before. Perhaps I’m changing.


I had some interesting experiences there as well...it was strange. I liked the store better when it was near Tysons.


----------



## sunyeo78

Hikitten said:


> I’m not sure if this is the right thread for this question ... but I’m looking for a key case and seems like everyone swears by the LV key wallet. I’ve never bought anything LV but just curious what other H ladies use for their keys to protect their bags. Needs to be easy to use too [emoji4]



I have the LV one bc how it wears and doesn't scratch easily.  I hope this kind of helps!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Better to be a VIP at your bank than a VIP at any store.  Better yet to be a VIP at your bank and at stores.


----------



## hephephippo

etoupebirkin said:


> Happy 2020 ladies!!!
> I hope new and veteran Chat peeps will pop in and say Hi!
> 
> My family is well. DS has started a new and much better job. DD is in her 3rd year of medical school. DH and I are likely to retire in 2 years. Yikes, time files.
> 
> After so long, I am very close to being completely happy with my handbag and jewelry collection. There are one or two things I'd like to swap out and I'm done. The things I want are not quota items and I may be able to get them in the resale market. I will say, I am happy not to playing the Hermes game any more. Nor paying $10-15K for a handbag.



It is a big achievement in my book to find a sense of contentment in this day and age. I'm early in my H desires and I always have to keep myself in check.


----------



## hephephippo

Side note: has anyone seen a thread yet on the new Hermes WOC? I'm dying to get my hands on that bag.


----------



## chanelcrazygirl

oh my....there's a hermes WOC? Are they getting on the Chanel bandwagon :o


----------



## scndlslv

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> Does anyone know if they make the Kelly watch in rose gold? I don’t see it online in that color but not everything is online. I really want one but all of my Cartier bracelets are rose gold so I’m hesitant to do yellow gold. I could do palladium but I don’t like that as much as gold.


No they don't. I bought my Kelly watch almost 4 years ago and even then they were talking about discontinuing the style. So I doubt they'd be expanding the offerings.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The WOC is a news to me.  Is there a picture of it anywhere!  Oops, Never  mind, I just saw one.  It wouldn’t hold much of what I carry every day.


----------



## hephephippo

Madam Bijoux said:


> The WOC is a news to me.  Is there a picture of it anywhere!  Oops, Never  mind, I just saw one.  It wouldn’t hold much of what I carry every day.



I do agree it isn't going to replace any bag in my closet but as a first time mom, I could see myself keeping my valuables (cards, phone) to my body while hands free for baby and free to leave a bulky diaper bag unattended.


----------



## eagle1002us

hephephippo said:


> Side note: has anyone seen a thread yet on the new Hermes WOC? I'm dying to get my hands on that bag.


WOC is?


----------



## etoupebirkin

WOC = wallet on a chain.


----------



## hephephippo

etoupebirkin said:


> WOC = wallet on a chain.



Yes this. In the case of Hermes, the kelly WOC is actually called Kelly to go??? Leather crossbody strap.


----------



## rk4265

Does patent croc need yearly conditioning? Spa services?


----------



## etoupebirkin

I only spa every few years, depending on the use/condition of the bag.

Spa-ing can take upwards if six months to complete. So it makes no sense to do it every year.


----------



## rk4265

etoupebirkin said:


> I only spa every few years, depending on the use/condition of the bag.
> 
> Spa-ing can take upwards if six months to complete. So it makes no sense to do it every year.


Thank you.


----------



## baggirl1986

hephephippo said:


> I do agree it isn't going to replace any bag in my closet but as a first time mom, I could see myself keeping my valuables (cards, phone) to my body while hands free for baby and free to leave a bulky diaper bag unattended.


This is also exactly what I am looking for. But what about the classic wallet with the farangole?


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

Does anyone know if B/K/Cs are being offered in rouge vif currently? Specifically a B. I haven’t seen any recent offers in this red.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I wanted my 10,000th post to be here!  Happy to still be around.  Hope all are well  I had outpatient surgery under general anesthesia today and still feel a bit loopy, but other than a little discomfort, the Cavaliers are taking amazing care of me.......them and my wonderful son!


----------



## lulilu

Cavalier Girl said:


> I wanted my 10,000th post to be here!  Happy to still be around.  Hope all are well  I had outpatient surgery under general anesthesia today and still feel a bit loopy, but other than a little discomfort, the Cavaliers are taking amazing care of me.......them and my wonderful son!



I am so glad your son is with you CG!  And that you didn't have to stay in the hospital.  Be well, dear.  Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Gnuj

Cavalier Girl said:


> I wanted my 10,000th post to be here!  Happy to still be around.  Hope all are well  I had outpatient surgery under general anesthesia today and still feel a bit loopy, but other than a little discomfort, the Cavaliers are taking amazing care of me.......them and my wonderful son!


Have a speedy recovery!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, Luli!  Just waiting to take my last pain med for the night (I hope.)  DS and I both are in sore need of a good nights rest.  Your prayers are always appreciated.


----------



## B@gCr@zy

Was wondering if I could get some thoughts on this. Thank you in advance! I recently bought a Constance and changed my mind so I decided to sell it in brand new condition to a well known online reseller. Wondering if Hermes checks the codes and monitors what’s sold? Hoping it doesn’t affect my relationship with my SA. Thanks!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pinterest.


----------



## momoc

B@gCr@zy said:


> Was wondering if I could get some thoughts on this. Thank you in advance! I recently bought a Constance and changed my mind so I decided to sell it in brand new condition to a well known online reseller. Wondering if Hermes checks the codes and monitors what’s sold? Hoping it doesn’t affect my relationship with my SA. Thanks!



Nope. No need to worry. You will be fine...you aren’t the first person to ask this question either.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> I wanted my 10,000th post to be here!  Happy to still be around.  Hope all are well  I had outpatient surgery under general anesthesia today and still feel a bit loopy, but other than a little discomfort, the Cavaliers are taking amazing care of me.......them and my wonderful son!


CG,
I hope you are doing well and getting some rest!!!
Hugs,
eb


----------



## lincer

Hello!
Does anybody know if Hermes does a mail order (for a bag, but not B/K/C) if you don't live in a country with a H store? It means I can't buy online and my closest stores are hours away. Is there even any chance I can shop H beside being on a trip? A short time when on a vacation doesn't built a relationship with a SA neither so this is also ruled out.
Any help is appreciated, especially from those who have a similar situation. Thank you.


----------



## eagle1002us

hephephippo said:


> It is a big achievement in my book to find a sense of contentment in this day and age. I'm early in my H desires and I always have to keep myself in check.


You are a model for us all.


----------



## Joeli7

lincer said:


> Hello!
> Does anybody know if Hermes does a mail order (for a bag, but not B/K/C) if you don't live in a country with a H store? It means I can't buy online and my closest stores are hours away. Is there even any chance I can shop H beside being on a trip? A short time when on a vacation doesn't built a relationship with a SA neither so this is also ruled out.
> Any help is appreciated, especially from those who have a similar situation. Thank you.


The general terms and conditions of sale at the bottom of the page lists the countries H will deliver to. If in doubt, try emailing client services!


----------



## Rouge H

eagle1002us said:


>


Thank you for posting this sweet baby❤️
Here’s my little girl that I’ve adopted/donate to help with her care.


----------



## Leo the Lion

I posted on the wrong thread. I am sorry.


----------



## eagle1002us

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4647985
> 
> Thank you for posting this sweet baby❤️
> Here’s my little girl that I’ve adopted/donate to help with her care.


You're absolutely welcome!  Did you read that story on CNN about how Lewis the Koala gingerly walked on burning ground to climb a tree.   And a passing woman took the shirt of her back to pluck the koala off the tree (she said she was glad she was wearing a nice bra ).  She doused his burns with a water bottle and  took him to a koala hospital?   He was so adorable.  
How did you adopt a koala? -- PM me if you like.   
For at least a decade if not more I've had a picture of a smiling koala pop up when I log into pc -- chosen by the pc's software.   I think that picture plus the experience of Lewis worked on me so that I now try to read as much as I can about the outlook for Australia's weather and koala survival.   I'd like to go there, I've heard it's beautiful, but the weather has to settle down.  I think about Hurricane Katrina which devastated New Orleans around 2005; mercifully they haven't had another such disaster.  Maybe something like that will happen to Australia.
Recently while in Florida we visited the Palm Beach Zoo which has a couple of koalas.   I understand San Diego's zoo has 20 of them?   That would be something to see.


----------



## lincer

Joeli7 said:


> The general terms and conditions of sale at the bottom of the page lists the countries H will deliver to. If in doubt, try emailing client services!


Yes, I guess it's best to email them, but they want a telephone number when you contact them via their contact form and I don't want that. Thanks for your time to reply anyway.


----------



## Rouge H

eagle1002us said:


> You're absolutely welcome!  Did you read that story on CNN about how Lewis the Koala gingerly walked on burning ground to climb a tree.   And a passing woman took the shirt of her back to pluck the koala off the tree (she said she was glad she was wearing a nice bra ).  She doused his burns with a water bottle and  took him to a koala hospital?   He was so adorable.
> How did you adopt a koala? -- PM me if you like.
> For at least a decade if not more I've had a picture of a smiling koala pop up when I log into pc -- chosen by the pc's software.   I think that picture plus the experience of Lewis worked on me so that I now try to read as much as I can about the outlook for Australia's weather and koala survival.   I'd like to go there, I've heard it's beautiful, but the weather has to settle down.  I think about Hurricane Katrina which devastated New Orleans around 2005; mercifully they haven't had another such disaster.  Maybe something like that will happen to Australia.
> Recently while in Florida we visited the Palm Beach Zoo which has a couple of koalas.   I understand San Diego's zoo has 20 of them?   That would be something to see.



The story on Lewis was heartbreaking as he didn’t make it. However, he will forever be in the hearts of many and opened many eyes to the devastation. Here’s the link to the Koala hospital to donate.❤️
https://www.koalahospital.org.au/


----------



## eagle1002us

Rouge H said:


> The story on Lewis was heartbreaking as he didn’t make it. However, he will forever be in the hearts of many and opened many eyes to the devastation. Here’s the link to the Koala hospital to donate.❤️
> https://www.koalahospital.org.au/


Thank you, Rouge H!   This adoption process looks fun.  
I like to watch utubes of koalas wrestling.  The term "fighting" is too strong as I don't see that they're wounding anyone.   It's like two very muscular teddy bears are rolling around trying to pin each other down.  The koala that accomplishes this won the match.  The other koala then wriggles out from under him and runs away.   The winner goes up a tree and bellows its success hoping that lady koalas are within earshot.


----------



## lucie_bur

Hi,
I would like to ask about Garden bag. Is it possible that vintage bag has no code like this?


----------



## Rouge H

lucie_bur said:


> Hi,
> I would like to ask about Garden bag. Is it possible that vintage bag has no code like this?



Here’s the link to have your question answered. Hope this helps.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ad-1st-post-before-submitting-request.821115/


----------



## eagle1002us

A rare but beautiful albino koala (courtesy Twitter)


----------



## hephephippo

Popping back in, friends. Which H bag do you think makes the most sense as a diaper bag? I was thinking the herbag or 2424 but I don't think it would be fun fumbling to open the bags with one hand! 

Garden party? And when diaper stage is done it's just a great bag? 

Any others?


----------



## India

I would never use a leather bag as a diaper bag.  A Vera Bradley cloth bag that is light weight and machine washable, makes much more sense.


----------



## eagle1002us

hephephippo said:


> Popping back in, friends. Which H bag do you think makes the most sense as a diaper bag? I was thinking the herbag or 2424 but I don't think it would be fun fumbling to open the bags with one hand!
> 
> Garden party? And when diaper stage is done it's just a great bag?
> 
> Any others?


Is the Victoria or the Plume (think I got those names right) suitable?


----------



## etoupebirkin

I think India is right. You need something that is not precious in any way and washable for a diaper bag. Projectile vomiting, errant peeing and s'plodo poops are all everyday realities with very young children. Diaper bags should be machine washed and/or be somewhat disposable. Because they will get gross—very gross, even if you are careful.Also, get something that you can sling on your shoulder and wear cross body too. You need both hands free with babies and toddlers.

hephephippo I know that the diaper stage seems to go on forever. But it will pass quicker than you think. Then you can carry nice bags and wear nice clothes.


----------



## fortheloveofpurses

hephephippo said:


> Popping back in, friends. Which H bag do you think makes the most sense as a diaper bag? I was thinking the herbag or 2424 but I don't think it would be fun fumbling to open the bags with one hand!
> 
> Garden party? And when diaper stage is done it's just a great bag?
> 
> Any others?



None of those. Please heed @India ‘s advice and save yourself the trouble. Like @etoupebirkin said, it comes down to hygiene. So unless you can afford to machine wash/dispose your H bag, then please stick to an actual diaper bag that is leakproof.


----------



## hephephippo

Thanks everyone. Somehow I didn't think of mess or anything like that as my motherhood experience has been clean so far but I guess it's when babies become toddlers when things get really uncontrollably messy.. I miss dressing up and holding a bag so much! I know this will pass and the time with my baby is more precious than handbags but just could not help but miss wearing a nice bag sometimes! Now it's just for the date night.


----------



## eagle1002us

This is a male koala.  The males have the streak in their center chest which is a scent gland.   I was told at the Palm Beach Zoo, which has both a male & female koala, that the male goes around rubbing just about everything in the enclosure in hopes of prompting the female's interest in mating.  So, to paraphrase (but not by much), the male stinks the joint up with a strong eucalyptus smell.  I did not smell anything into the enclosure at the time I was there.

The keepers know that the female is getting ready to mate b/c she cleans out her pouch which has residue from the last joey (baby/young koala).    Females only have a joey every couple of years b/c the eucalyptus leaves that are their entire diet don't have a lot of protein in them.  

This male is pretty darn cute.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

hephephippo said:


> Thanks everyone. Somehow I didn't think of mess or anything like that as my motherhood experience has been clean so far but I guess it's when babies become toddlers when things get really uncontrollably messy.. I miss dressing up and holding a bag so much! I know this will pass and the time with my baby is more precious than handbags but just could not help but miss wearing a nice bag sometimes! Now it's just for the date night.


I know this is an hermes thread but have you considered a goyard tote? It's a chicer way to have a diaper bag and you can still use it when the kid(s) are older! I have one for a diaper bag and I purchased an insert for it so I can pack bottles. It's easy to just wipe the bag if a tot decides to hurl a milk bottle etc towards the bag. I also put my hermes bag inside my LV or Goyard tote when traveling.


----------



## eagle1002us

hephephippo said:


> Thanks everyone. Somehow I didn't think of mess or anything like that as my motherhood experience has been clean so far but I guess it's when babies become toddlers when things get really uncontrollably messy.. I miss dressing up and holding a bag so much! I know this will pass and the time with my baby is more precious than handbags but just could not help but miss wearing a nice bag sometimes! Now it's just for the date night.


I carry both a bag and a small tote bag, a YSL Roady.  The latter is for a water bottle or two and some kleenex, possibly a paperback.  Is it possible for you to carry a good bag on one shoulder and a carryall or diaper bag on the other?  
It's nice that you miss dressing up.   That dressing up is important.  You'll get back to it eventually.   Think of all the new stuff, new fashions that you'll be able to catch up on!


----------



## hephephippo

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> I know this is an hermes thread but have you considered a goyard tote? It's a chicer way to have a diaper bag and you can still use it when the kid(s) are older! I have one for a diaper bag and I purchased an insert for it so I can pack bottles. It's easy to just wipe the bag if a tot decides to hurl a milk bottle etc towards the bag. I also put my hermes bag inside my LV or Goyard tote when traveling.



This is a game changer. I would love to be able to hide my Hermes bags in a tote when needed! So a Goyard will be a good deal! Wow thanks never considered this. Are you able to share what insert you used for the Goyard tote?

On the topic of totes I saw someone on Instagram post a pic with a moynat tote. I was never really into totes and do not own a moynat but now I wonder if that tote has the same material as the Goyard tote?

I didn't see a forum for moynat bags so do any of our H folks know about moynat?


----------



## hephephippo

eagle1002us said:


> I carry both a bag and a small tote bag, a YSL Roady.  The latter is for a water bottle or two and some kleenex, possibly a paperback.  Is it possible for you to carry a good bag on one shoulder and a carryall or diaper bag on the other?
> It's nice that you miss dressing up.   That dressing up is important.  You'll get back to it eventually.   Think of all the new stuff, new fashions that you'll be able to catch up on!



@eagle1002us I love the optimism. Sadly my body is far from my pre-baby shape and it will take a lot of work to get back to it.. so I'm not too sure about fashion but I'm just glad I didn't outgrow any handbags and shoes! 

But perhaps one day I'll get back in shape and want to dress up like I used to again [emoji1694]


----------



## eagle1002us

In the aftermath of Karl Lagerfeld's passing, I spent a little time reading about his pet Birman cat, Choupette.   Choupette had her own nanny, silverware, and other accoutrements reflecting her high status.  Apparently Karl was besotted with the cat.  He watched it for hours.   The cat liked him, too, choosing (to Karl's delight) to sleep on his head.   Karl wound up leaving his whole estate to Choupette.  How this plays out legally I don't know.   We're talking about a ton of money since he ran Chanel for something like 20+ years.  To me this bequest seems like a gesture of a very lonely man, disconnected from humanity.  Of course, it's his money, he's free to do with it what he wants.   Anybody have any thoughts about this?


----------



## Brimson

eagle1002us said:


> In the aftermath of Karl Lagerfeld's passing, I spent a little time reading about his pet Birman cat, Choupette.   Choupette had her own nanny, silverware, and other accoutrements reflecting her high status.  Apparently Karl was besotted with the cat.  He watched it for hours.   The cat liked him, too, choosing (to Karl's delight) to sleep on his head.   Karl wound up leaving his whole estate to Choupette.  How this plays out legally I don't know.   We're talking about a ton of money since he ran Chanel for something like 20+ years.  To me this bequest seems like a gesture of a very lonely man, disconnected from humanity.  Of course, it's his money, he's free to do with it what he wants.   Anybody have any thoughts about this?



It reminds me of The Aristocats.


----------



## DoggieBags

hephephippo said:


> This is a game changer. I would love to be able to hide my Hermes bags in a tote when needed! So a Goyard will be a good deal! Wow thanks never considered this. Are you able to share what insert you used for the Goyard tote?
> 
> On the topic of totes I saw someone on Instagram post a pic with a moynat tote. I was never really into totes and do not own a moynat but now I wonder if that tote has the same material as the Goyard tote?
> 
> I didn't see a forum for moynat bags so do any of our H folks know about moynat?


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-moynat-thread.719421/page-208


----------



## diane278

eagle1002us said:


> In the aftermath of Karl Lagerfeld's passing, I spent a little time reading about his pet Birman cat, Choupette.   Choupette had her own nanny, silverware, and other accoutrements reflecting her high status.  Apparently Karl was besotted with the cat.  He watched it for hours.   The cat liked him, too, choosing (to Karl's delight) to sleep on his head.   Karl wound up leaving his whole estate to Choupette.  How this plays out legally I don't know.   We're talking about a ton of money since he ran Chanel for something like 20+ years.  To me this bequest seems like a gesture of a very lonely man, disconnected from humanity.  Of course, it's his money, he's free to do with it what he wants.   Anybody have any thoughts about this?


I agree that it makes it appear that Lagerfeld was disconnected from people. But he was very creative and maybe he was just eccentric when it came to his cat....


----------



## galliano_girl

Hi! what is this new little orange pockets with bag??


----------



## acrowcounted

galliano_girl said:


> Hi! what is this new little orange pockets with bag??


Can you link to what you are asking about? Do you mean the orange shopping bag leather charm?


----------



## galliano_girl

acrowcounted said:


> Can you link to what you are asking about? Do you mean the orange shopping bag leather charm?



OMG this is a leather charm?? I saw it on every new bag from Paris thread and thought it's new replacement of linen key bag)))


----------



## eagle1002us

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4647985
> 
> Thank you for posting this sweet baby❤️
> Here’s my little girl that I’ve adopted/donate to help with her care.


*@Rouge H*, I hope to adopt a koala soon, maybe by the end of the month.   Meanwhile, I look at the videos posted by the various relief organizations.   I am so glad there is such a devoted cadre of Aussies so interested in preserving a future for their iconic animals that exist no where else.   
It's not clear that at the present one can even think of touring Australia's koala country.  Maybe you know more about this situation than I do.   We thought of going there next year but maybe it's better to go sooner rather than later?   Have you been to Australia?  Evidently the San Diego zoo has 20 koalas which will be the fall back solution if we can't make up our minds about Australia.  But the latter is not much more expensive than going to Europe.  The extended flight time would be fatiguing (we are not young) so maybe we would travel in a hop, skip and jump pattern with little layovers here and there.


----------



## Rouge H

eagle1002us said:


> *@Rouge H*, I hope to adopt a koala soon, maybe by the end of the month.   Meanwhile, I look at the videos posted by the various relief organizations.   I am so glad there is such a devoted cadre of Aussies so interested in preserving a future for their iconic animals that exist no where else.
> It's not clear that at the present one can even think of touring Australia's koala country.  Maybe you know more about this situation than I do.   We thought of going there next year but maybe it's better to go sooner rather than later?   Have you been to Australia?  Evidently the San Diego zoo has 20 koalas which will be the fall back solution if we can't make up our minds about Australia.  But the latter is not much more expensive than going to Europe.  The extended flight time would be fatiguing (we are not young) so maybe we would travel in a hop, skip and jump pattern with little layovers here and there.



Being a devoted animal lover there’s no better feeling than helping these wonderful babies. My DH and I talk quite often about leaving our estate to the preservation/help of animals. I’ve never been to Australia and don’t think it would be a good time to visit, the fires are still raging. Unless you go to volunteer at the Koala hospital.


----------



## Love Of My Life

diane278 said:


> I agree that it makes it appear that Lagerfeld was disconnected from people. But he was very creative and maybe he was just eccentric when it came to his cat....



The provisions provided for Choupette fall right into place for an eccentric personality such as Karl's
It didn't surprise me at all....


----------



## eagle1002us

Rouge H said:


> Being a devoted animal lover there’s no better feeling than helping these wonderful babies. My DH and I talk quite often about leaving our estate to the preservation/help of animals. I’ve never been to Australia and don’t think it would be a good time to visit, the fires are still raging. Unless you go to volunteer at the Koala hospital.


I was hoping the heat and fires would taper off as winter comes to Australia.   Also, I wonder what's going to happen to them next year . . . more fires, more destruction of habitat?   That's why I was toying with the notion of going this year.   
Leaving an estate to a cause that furthers animal welfare is an honorable thing to do.
More power to you.


----------



## eagle1002us

diane278 said:


> I agree that it makes it appear that Lagerfeld was disconnected from people. But he was very creative and maybe he was just eccentric when it came to his cat....


Yes, I agree with that.  To be really creative, that is, to be someone like him, a person exists on a whole different plane than the rest of us.   Comes from seeing things differently than the rest of the world.
I just hope that part or all of his estate goes into helping somebody or some cause (fashion school, koalas, etc.).


----------



## eagle1002us

Rouge H said:


> Being a devoted animal lover there’s no better feeling than helping these wonderful babies. My DH and I talk quite often about leaving our estate to the preservation/help of animals. I’ve never been to Australia and don’t think it would be a good time to visit, the fires are still raging. Unless you go to volunteer at the Koala hospital.


Apparently a lot of people go to Australia to look at and and -- optimally -- hold a koala while their picture is being taken.   They want to touch a koala.  I have to admit I would love to hold such a soft fuzzy critter with a cute expression.   I've read that some areas are still available to visit, like part of Kangaroo Island.  At least half of the Island was devastated but not all.  That's a big tourist attraction b/c it's a wildlife refuge.   I think they are the place that has neon pink snails -- I saw a picture on some science site.  All sorts of unusual critters evolved b/c the area is cut off from the mainland.


----------



## alwaysneedmorebags

If I buy something in a Hermes boutique, under my profile but my SO pays for it on his card, it would still count towards my overall spend, right? Most of the payments on this profile would be on my card, but there would be occasional gifts from him on his card. (This question came up because I read an article on ******** about Hermes using family members' profiles) 

We generally do this in Dior, Chanel etc. when he is buying me a gift that I choose and there it's still my profile.


----------



## acrowcounted

alwaysneedmorebags said:


> If I buy something in a Hermes boutique, under my profile but my SO pays for it on his card, it would still count towards my overall spend, right? Most of the payments on this profile would be on my card, but there would be occasional gifts from him on his card. (This question came up because I read an article on ******** about Hermes using family members' profiles)
> 
> We generally do this in Dior, Chanel etc. when he is buying me a gift that I choose and there it's still my profile.


Your receipt will list the client’s name. My husband has purchased things for me with his credit card on my profile but I was not allowed to buy things for myself with my credit card under his profile (different H store). They held the items until he could come purchase them himself. So best to check with your SA before purchase to make sure there is no confusion as store policies vary.


----------



## alwaysneedmorebags

acrowcounted said:


> Your receipt will list the client’s name. My husband has purchased things for me with his credit card on my profile but I was not allowed to buy things for myself with my credit card under his profile (different H store). They held the items until he could come purchase them himself. So best to check with your SA before purchase to make sure there is no confusion as store policies vary.



Interesting. We will be together when we are buying it, so I will check.


----------



## acrowcounted

alwaysneedmorebags said:


> Interesting. We will be together when we are buying it, so I will check.


I should add that if your husband does not have a profile with the store, it should be a non issue. They aren’t likely to create a new profile for him while he’s buying things for you (especially with you standing right there) unless specifically asked by you to do so.


----------



## Jacksie

pasdedeux1 said:


> I love her too! Good, more Mireya to keep to myself


Love Mireya too
The Orlando store is so warm and welcoming
I sent cookies to the Orlando store as a thank you


----------



## momoc

Hi everyone, I code on the side as a hobby and I decided to try making the bag prices into a searchable webpage:

https://h-bag-prices.firebaseapp.com/

do you think this is useful? (haven't finished inputting all the prices in that thread nor have I thought about how to allow people adding data yet)


----------



## Summerof89

momoc said:


> Hi everyone, I code on the side as a hobby and I decided to try making the bag prices into a searchable webpage:
> 
> https://h-bag-prices.firebaseapp.com/
> 
> do you think this is useful? (haven't finished inputting all the prices in that thread nor have I thought about how to allow people adding data yet)


LOVE IT THANK YOU!


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## alwaysneedmorebags

momoc said:


> Hi everyone, I code on the side as a hobby and I decided to try making the bag prices into a searchable webpage:
> 
> https://h-bag-prices.firebaseapp.com/
> 
> do you think this is useful? (haven't finished inputting all the prices in that thread nor have I thought about how to allow people adding data yet)


Very useful! Thank you


----------



## eagle1002us

I've been reading about the different cat breeds from time to time.  There's a  longhair breed called the "Ragdoll"  b/c the cat just goes limp when it's held.  And the cat follows the owner around from room to room.   The breed is supposed to be super friendly, not aloof at all.  What would it be like to have such a connected cat?

Anybody familiar with this breed of cat?  I'm not getting one, just wondering what it would be like to be followed all day.


----------



## Joeli7

eagle1002us said:


> I've been reading about the different cat breeds from time to time.  There's a  longhair breed called the "Ragdoll"  b/c the cat just goes limp when it's held.  And the cat follows the owner around from room to room.   The breed is supposed to be super friendly, not aloof at all.  What would it be like to have such a connected cat?
> 
> Anybody familiar with this breed of cat?  I'm not getting one, just wondering what it would be like to be followed all day.



My former colleague had one and then got another one so they could keep each other company. In the beginning he and his partner would take turns sleeping next to the cat...


----------



## hephephippo

momoc said:


> Hi everyone, I code on the side as a hobby and I decided to try making the bag prices into a searchable webpage:
> 
> https://h-bag-prices.firebaseapp.com/
> 
> do you think this is useful? (haven't finished inputting all the prices in that thread nor have I thought about how to allow people adding data yet)



I think this is great, thank you!


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

momoc said:


> Hi everyone, I code on the side as a hobby and I decided to try making the bag prices into a searchable webpage:
> 
> https://h-bag-prices.firebaseapp.com/
> 
> do you think this is useful? (haven't finished inputting all the prices in that thread nor have I thought about how to allow people adding data yet)


Really like this!


----------



## hephephippo

Aside from TPF, what site do you frequent the most? I'm trying to find other sources of information/hobby/entertainment as a new mom who can't nap when baby naps.

I'm guilty of TPF, IG and FB.. and apple news. I should go back to reading. What's a recent book you read that you loved?


----------



## skybluesky

momoc said:


> Hi everyone, I code on the side as a hobby and I decided to try making the bag prices into a searchable webpage:
> 
> https://h-bag-prices.firebaseapp.com/
> 
> do you think this is useful? (haven't finished inputting all the prices in that thread nor have I thought about how to allow people adding data yet)



This is very helpful and useful, thank you!!!


----------



## skybluesky

hephephippo said:


> Aside from TPF, what site do you frequent the most? I'm trying to find other sources of information/hobby/entertainment as a new mom who can't nap when baby naps.
> 
> I'm guilty of TPF, IG and FB.. and apple news. I should go back to reading. What's a recent book you read that you loved?



I like to read The Cut, and I also like to read UK Daily Mail.  

For a book, I read the book "Bad Blood" by John Carreyou, about Theranos, the blood testing company that claimed to have priority technology and that they could test for hundreds of diseases/conditions with "just one drop" of blood.  It's very well written and reads very quickly.  These days I don't really read that much for pleasure, since a huge chunk of my time at work is reading.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Spotted . . . These Hermes inspired gift bags at the 99 Cent Only Store.

The gift bags come as a set of three. They have a gray looking set and a brick-red looking set. The bags come with metal chains.

I was wondering about your thoughts? Terrific or terrible?


----------



## skybluesky

lcd_purse_girl said:


> Spotted . . . These Hermes inspired gift bags at the 99 Cent Only Store.
> 
> The gift bags come as a set of three. They have a gray looking set and a brick-red looking set. The bags come with metal chains.
> 
> I was wondering about your thoughts? Terrific or terrible?
> 
> View attachment 4672354
> View attachment 4672355



Oh wow!  I'm kind of conflicted...on one hand...I think it kind of looks like an H version of those Dior book totes (is it just me?), on the other hand, it might be a bit much.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Koala loves his massage.


----------



## skybluesky

eagle1002us said:


> Koala loves his massage.



Adorable.  When I went to the San Diego zoo, it was a hot day and they were all sleeping in the shade of the trees, backs turned to us.  They were enjoying the water misting on their backs.  I was slightly jealous.


----------



## jacyh

lcd_purse_girl said:


> Spotted . . . These Hermes inspired gift bags at the 99 Cent Only Store.
> 
> The gift bags come as a set of three. They have a gray looking set and a brick-red looking set. The bags come with metal chains.
> 
> I was wondering about your thoughts? Terrific or terrible?
> 
> View attachment 4672354
> View attachment 4672355


These are hilarious! I would buy it. I remember my brother once bought a tote bag that has a Birkin printed on it, put it in an H orange box, and told me he bought me a Birkin. I was laughing so hard that the disappointment disappeared. Maybe I would use these paper bags for him or around him and ask if he likes my new Birkin.


----------



## sun2ooi

lcd_purse_girl said:


> Spotted . . . These Hermes inspired gift bags at the 99 Cent Only Store.
> 
> The gift bags come as a set of three. They have a gray looking set and a brick-red looking set. The bags come with metal chains.
> 
> I was wondering about your thoughts? Terrific or terrible?
> 
> View attachment 4672354
> View attachment 4672355



do you know traditional Chinese people burn this kind of paper luxury stuffs for those who passed away...?
They believed they could use them in other world..


----------



## MAGJES

eagle1002us said:


> I've been reading about the different cat breeds from time to time.  There's a  longhair breed called the "Ragdoll"  b/c the cat just goes limp when it's held.  And the cat follows the owner around from room to room.   The breed is supposed to be super friendly, not aloof at all.  What would it be like to have such a connected cat?
> 
> Anybody familiar with this breed of cat?  I'm not getting one, just wondering what it would be like to be followed all day.


My daughter has a Persian/Ragdoll (Fiona) and it actually does this even though the cat is 1/2 Persian.... My 3 yr. old grandaughter is able to carry Fiona around like a baby doll because she goes limp...seriously.....it is the cutest thing ever. I'll find a pic and post.


----------



## eagle1002us

skybluesky said:


> Adorable.  When I went to the San Diego zoo, it was a hot day and they were all sleeping in the shade of the trees, backs turned to us.  They were enjoying the water misting on their backs.  I was slightly jealous.


You went to the San Diego zoo?  How great, I understand they have 20 koalas.  Last month we went to the Palm Beach zoo, that had 2 koalas.  They were eating then snoozing.  
People are lucky who get to hold them for a photo-op.  I saw a picture on the web of leaders like Pres. ***** holding one and it was obvious he was thrilled.  I would love to go to Australia and see a national forest which had koalas on trees.  Last week ABC news played a video made by a US vet while in Australia.  A young female koala had lost it's mother (struck by a car) and was obviously grieving.  The koala was handed a largish stuffed koala and it just glommed on to it like nobody's business.
https://abcnews.go.com/WNT/video/heartwarming-video-koala-stuffed-animal-69081912


----------



## eagle1002us

MAGJES said:


> My daughter has a Persian/Ragdoll (Fiona) and it actually does this even though the cat is 1/2 Persian.... My 3 yr. old grandaughter is able to carry Fiona around like a baby doll because she goes limp...seriously.....it is the cutest thing ever. I'll find a pic and post.


Yes, do post a picture.


----------



## daisychainz

I have read various time frames for 'how long does it take to make the Hermes X bag." The Birkin I have seen from anywhere from 18-40 hours and people on Youtube say 24, 32, all sorts of numbers. The Kelly I have read is 18-25 hours.
Does anyone actually have the answer to these questions, which bags take what time? Are there any bags that take much longer than a Birkin? If there is a thread already on this I would like to read it. Thank you!


----------



## skybluesky

eagle1002us said:


> You went to the San Diego zoo?  How great, I understand they have 20 koalas.  Last month we went to the Palm Beach zoo, that had 2 koalas.  They were eating then snoozing.
> People are lucky who get to hold them for a photo-op.  I saw a picture on the web of leaders like Pres. ***** holding one and it was obvious he was thrilled.  I would love to go to Australia and see a national forest which had koalas on trees.  Last week ABC news played a video made by a US vet while in Australia.  A young female koala had lost it's mother (struck by a car) and was obviously grieving.  The koala was handed a largish stuffed koala and it just glommed on to it like nobody's business.
> https://abcnews.go.com/WNT/video/heartwarming-video-koala-stuffed-animal-69081912



Thank you for the link!  If I had the time, I would love to go to Australia as well and see all the wildlife and the beautiful landscapes.

We went to the San Diego zoo around Labor Day Weekend last year, it was so much fun.  We don't have kids yet, but we still enjoyed it.  If you haven't been yet, I highly recommend it.  They don't have the pandas anymore (they are working on getting them again), but it's still worth visiting.  The food scene in San Diego was really great too, we were pleasantly surprised.


----------



## mabreu88

I had purchased a vintage mini kelly from a vintage bag seller almost 6 months ago. I haven't worn it yet but wanted to get it authenticated and noticed some minor issues that I thought were strange. My date stamp looks double stamped and my branding O in the square doesn't really look like an O more of a zero. I took it to the Real Real in hopes of them helping me authenticate it but they informed me my bag didn't match brand guidelines because she was able to twist off one of the feet from my bag....The bag still has all plastics and covers...is anyone able to help me out? can I send this into hermes to fix?


----------



## Joeli7

hephephippo said:


> Aside from TPF, what site do you frequent the most? I'm trying to find other sources of information/hobby/entertainment as a new mom who can't nap when baby naps.
> 
> I'm guilty of TPF, IG and FB.. and apple news. I should go back to reading. What's a recent book you read that you loved?


I'm currently enjoying Olive, Again by Elizabeth Strout. Her previous books are well worth reading as well.


----------



## etoupebirkin

mabreu88 said:


> I had purchased a vintage mini kelly from a vintage bag seller almost 6 months ago. I haven't worn it yet but wanted to get it authenticated and noticed some minor issues that I thought were strange. My date stamp looks double stamped and my branding O in the square doesn't really look like an O more of a zero. I took it to the Real Real in hopes of them helping me authenticate it but they informed me my bag didn't match brand guidelines because she was able to twist off one of the feet from my bag....The bag still has all plastics and covers...is anyone able to help me out? can I send this into hermes to fix?



You should have the bag professionally authenticated. I use Bababebi. Don’t take it to Hermès to be authenticated, because if it’s fake, they may confiscate and destroy the bag.

If it’s fake, you may be out of luck after so many months.


----------



## eagle1002us

mabreu88 said:


> I had purchased a vintage mini kelly from a vintage bag seller almost 6 months ago. I haven't worn it yet but wanted to get it authenticated and noticed some minor issues that I thought were strange. My date stamp looks double stamped and my branding O in the square doesn't really look like an O more of a zero. I took it to the Real Real in hopes of them helping me authenticate it but they informed me my bag didn't match brand guidelines because she was able to twist off one of the feet from my bag....The bag still has all plastics and covers...is anyone able to help me out? can I send this into hermes to fix?


If the bag is not authentic, Hermes will not repair it.   People can chime in on my next comment:  I understand H destroys faux bags.   Whether that would happen to you I don't know.   But I think it's a risk to send it to H.   

It seems a little late to contact the reseller, although others may recommend it.   Or maybe you can "consign" the bag to the reseller who sold it to you b/c you "changed your mind"?   Or, just carry the bag and consider it a learning experience.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

mabreu88 said:


> I had purchased a vintage mini kelly from a vintage bag seller almost 6 months ago. I haven't worn it yet but wanted to get it authenticated and noticed some minor issues that I thought were strange. My date stamp looks double stamped and my branding O in the square doesn't really look like an O more of a zero. I took it to the Real Real in hopes of them helping me authenticate it but they informed me my bag didn't match brand guidelines because she was able to twist off one of the feet from my bag....The bag still has all plastics and covers...is anyone able to help me out? can I send this into hermes to fix?




That is concerning, if you send to Hermes it would likely be destroyed if they determine it to be fake because it’s illegal to send known counterfeits via mail etc. 
Have you tried the authentication thread?


----------



## mabreu88

Can two different bags have the same date stamp and maker mark?


----------



## skybluesky

eagle1002us said:


> If the bag is not authentic, Hermes will not repair it.   People can chime in on my next comment:  I understand H destroys faux bags.   Whether that would happen to you I don't know.   But I think it's a risk to send it to H.
> 
> It seems a little late to contact the reseller, although others may recommend it.   Or maybe you can "consign" the bag to the reseller who sold it to you b/c you "changed your mind"?   Or, just carry the bag and consider it a learning experience.



Yup, my understanding is that H will keep and destroy the fake.


----------



## skybluesky

mabreu88 said:


> Can two different bags have the same date stamp and maker mark?



I noticed that you also have posted in the main forum.  What does your gut tell you?  It's probably pretty unlikely both bags have the same exact date stamp and maker mark.  

People here and in your other thread have given some pretty good advice.


----------



## etoupebirkin

mabreu88 said:


> Can two different bags have the same date stamp and maker mark?


It’s against TPF rules to comment on authenticity questions. Doing so helps counterfeiting.

Research authenticators, make you choice, send pictures, pay the $ and learn from the situation. The time to engage an authenticator is before the purchase, not 6 months later. Most credit cards have a 90-day window to protest a charge. I fear you may be learning an $ lesson. If TRR says a bag won’t pass, there’s a significant chance you bought a fake.

I’m sorry if this seems harsh. But anyone who buys extremely desirable and often faked bags outside of Hermes really needs to conduct rigorous due diligence beforehand.


----------



## eagle1002us

skybluesky said:


> Thank you for the link!  If I had the time, I would love to go to Australia as well and see all the wildlife and the beautiful landscapes.
> 
> We went to the San Diego zoo around Labor Day Weekend last year, it was so much fun.  We don't have kids yet, but we still enjoyed it.  If you haven't been yet, I highly recommend it.  They don't have the pandas anymore (they are working on getting them again), but it's still worth visiting.  The food scene in San Diego was really great too, we were pleasantly surprised.


You're welcome!   One day we might surface in San Diego to check out those koalas!


----------



## loh

alwaysneedmorebags said:


> If I buy something in a Hermes boutique, under my profile but my SO pays for it on his card, it would still count towards my overall spend, right? Most of the payments on this profile would be on my card, but there would be occasional gifts from him on his card. (This question came up because I read an article on ******** about Hermes using family members' profiles)
> 
> We generally do this in Dior, Chanel etc. when he is buying me a gift that I choose and there it's still my profile.



Maybe your SO can get another profile set up for himself.  My husband and I both buy things under separate profiles but the items are just for me.  The good thing with this is that we both get offered quota bags by our SA so that means double the quota!


----------



## escety

Hi, I recently came across a Kelly 28 with the hot stamp being slightly covered by the turn lock metal.  Not sure if it can happen in older Kelly bags or it's not supposed to be so. Any thoughts?


----------



## eagle1002us

I doubt H would let that bag be sold.  Was it a clumsy repair?

Regarding corona virus transmission:   how can people know who to stand 6 feet away from (in case they have the virus)?  
Does anybody know whether the spread of the virus has slowed in China?  I thought the new of new cases was down but I am not sure.
What is really weird is the so-called "community spread" of the virus which I gather means it spreads in some unknown way beyond sneezing.


----------



## Joeli7

eagle1002us said:


> I doubt H would let that bag be sold.  Was it a clumsy repair?
> 
> Regarding corona virus transmission:   how can people know who to stand 6 feet away from (in case they have the virus)?
> Does anybody know whether the spread of the virus has slowed in China?  I thought the new of new cases was down but I am not sure.
> What is really weird is the so-called "community spread" of the virus which I gather means it spreads in some unknown way beyond sneezing.


Community spread means not directly linked to someone who travelled overseas. Where I live people have brought the virus back from Northern Italy and then spread it to family, friends and colleagues. All cases are accounted for that way. If someone contracts the disease but can't be linked to these "imported" cases we have moved to the community spread stage, not knowing exactly how someone caught the virus. 

I saw a report that things have stabilized in China. My main sources other than my country's largest newspaper are the European CDC daily updates and the Johns Hopkins map. Others look at WHO and US CDC daily updates.

Johns Hopkins 
https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/85320e2ea5424dfaaa75ae62e5c06e61

https://www.ecdc.europa.eu/en/current-risk-assessment-novel-coronavirus-situation


----------



## eagle1002us

Joeli7 said:


> Community spread means not directly linked to someone who travelled overseas. Where I live people have brought the virus back from Northern Italy and then spread it to family, friends and colleagues. All cases are accounted for that way. If someone contracts the disease but can't be linked to these "imported" cases we have moved to the community spread stage, not knowing exactly how someone caught the virus.
> 
> I saw a report that things have stabilized in China. My main sources other than my country's largest newspaper are the European CDC daily updates and the Johns Hopkins map. Others look at WHO and US CDC daily updates.
> 
> Johns Hopkins
> https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/85320e2ea5424dfaaa75ae62e5c06e61
> 
> https://www.ecdc.europa.eu/en/current-risk-assessment-novel-coronavirus-situation


Thank you very much, *@Joeli7*.  Didn't the Chinese outbreak start sometime in December?  If so then the outbreak ran about 3 months (of hell) before starting to settle down.


----------



## Joeli7

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you very much, *@Joeli7*.  Didn't the Chinese outbreak start sometime in December?  If so then the outbreak ran about 3 months (of hell) before starting to settle down.


Yeah, I think the first reports came out late last year. Hopefully most other countries will manage the outbreaks in such a way that things don't get completely out of hand. I do worry about the large countries like Russia that report very low numbers.


----------



## eagle1002us

"Most of the koalas here were raised in captivity; many were abandoned or injured as babies and cannot be released into the wild. They spend their lives very much like koalas on the outside do: dozing in eucalyptus trees and occasionally gnawing on a few leaves before falling asleep again. Koalas are known as the sleepiest animals on the planet. (It turns out, that's not because they're stoned on eucalyptus all the time. They sleep between 18 and 22 hours a day because of their slow metabolic systems).

The result of all that inactivity and close proximity with humans is that they are game for a good cuddle. The koalas at Currumbin snuggle against your chest, lay their soft heads on your shoulder and close their eyes. . . If kangaroos represent Australia's brash side, then koalas epitomize Aussie cool. One cuddle with these Zen-like creatures, and you'll find your blood pressure dropping, your mind clearing and maybe a yawn or two escaping. Your laid back trip to Oz has just begun, mate."
Huff Post excerpt, "Cuddling a Koala in Australia" on web.

Geez, what am I missing?  Gotta go there sometime.


----------



## eagle1002us

Joeli7 said:


> Yeah, I think the first reports came out late last year. Hopefully most other countries will manage the outbreaks in such a way that things don't get completely out of hand. I do worry about the large countries like Russia that report very low numbers.


I just read on cnn.com that the cases are tapering off (emphasis "off") in China.   So if the rest of us can stay holed up for a while, the situation might not be as bad as it could be.


----------



## LadyD21

eagle1002us said:


> I just read on cnn.com that the cases are tapering off (emphasis "off") in China.   So if the rest of us can stay holed up for a while, the situation might not be as bad as it could be.



I bet you nothing has changed there and it is probably worst then what we are told. They probably pulled the plug on having news reported has apparently China is literally at a stop right now. It must be totally devastating for them (I can only imagine if that was to happen here) Prayers sent to everyone around the world.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

i am new to Hermes, I do like constance 18 and trying to understand how this works. i was told i need to spend 20K+ at the hermes and wait about 2 years to be considered and to be offered the bag. i cannot even try it on to see if it suits me or if i like it on. i can skip the queue and get it for about 50% more than RRP second hand in new or near new condition. its somehow against my believes to pay that much for a second hand bag. so to me it looks like people who qualify to be offered the bag and buy it at hermes simply resell it to make $$$? don't shoot me - i am just trying to understand. otherwise how come there are sooo many bags resold brand new with full set/receipt dated only few days before or near new and they start at least 50% more than RRP? all other brands i used until now don't have such demand and certainly do not resell for 50-100% more than RRP. i would like to get constance 18 at RRP new or under RRP in as new condition, but i do not know how to do it, do i just give up or is there a way?


----------



## Etriers

zeusthegreatest said:


> i am new to Hermes, I do like constance 18 and trying to understand how this works. i was told i need to spend 20K+ at the hermes and wait about 2 years to be considered and to be offered the bag. i cannot even try it on to see if it suits me or if i like it on. i can skip the queue and get it for about 50% more than RRP second hand in new or near new condition. its somehow against my believes to pay that much for a second hand bag. so to me it looks like people who qualify to be offered the bag and buy it at hermes simply resell it to make $$$? don't shoot me - i am just trying to understand. otherwise how come there are sooo many bags resold brand new with full set/receipt dated only few days before or near new and they start at least 50% more than RRP? all other brands i used until now don't have such demand and certainly do not resell for 50-100% more than RRP. i would like to get constance 18 at RRP new or under RRP in as new condition, but i do not know how to do it, do i just give up or is there a way?



Hi,
1.  What country are you shopping in?
2.  How much time have you spent reading the shopping threads here on tPF?
3.  Have you been to the Constance clubhouse here in the H forum?
4. Have you ever visited an Hermes boutique yourself to inquire about a C18?  If no, why not?  If so, what did they say?

Knowing these things will us help you.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

thank u! yes i did lots of reading here and also visited the hermes boutique  i am in melbourne australia, so thats where i was advised i need to wait 2 years or so. to start with i wanted to know if i like it in person vs all the photos i am seeing and then trying to work out why people are buying it to resell at such high prices  i also msg'd some second hand resellers as saw their stock, some are full sets with receipts dated feb/mar 2020 , one particular one in melbourne, but i cannot even see the bag or try it on, just need to pay 15K AU for a second hand bag from 2017, i understand the current retail for that bag is around 10K AU  thanks for your help!


----------



## acrowcounted

zeusthegreatest said:


> thank u! yes i did lots of reading here and also visited the hermes boutique  i am in melbourne australia, so thats where i was advised i need to wait 2 years or so. to start with i wanted to know if i like it in person vs all the photos i am seeing and then trying to work out why people are buying it to resell at such high prices  i also msg'd some second hand resellers as saw their stock, some are full sets with receipts dated feb/mar 2020 , one particular one in melbourne, but i cannot even see the bag or try it on, just need to pay 15K AU for a second hand bag from 2017, i understand the current retail for that bag is around 10K AU  thanks for your help!


The resale price for Constance’s in the USA is no where near 50% markup, perhaps you could buy long distance. Many come close to retail price and ones that have actually been used may even go for less. Yes, unfortunately there are many people out there that take advantage of the supply/demand ratio that H has created for these bags and so they buy them just to resell them immediately for a profit. Check out the reseller thread for recommendations.


----------



## LadyD21

[QUOTE="unfortunately there are many people out there that take advantage of the supply/demand ratio that H has created for these bags and so they buy them just to resell them immediately for a profit. Check out the reseller thread for recommendations.[/QUOTE]

That is so true! I asked about a specific Hermes handbag that is hard to find. Then suddenly, 3 new ad (of that specific handbag) appeared for sale on the ebay platform.   I started laughing because definitely resellers are monitoring the forums and it made me question the authenticity of those handbags considering they are hard to come by. 

There are many platforms to buy handbags and some allow you to return it. Perhaps you could go that route. At least you would get to see and try it at home if it really fits your needs.


----------



## Etriers

zeusthegreatest said:


> thank u! yes i did lots of reading here and also visited the hermes boutique  i am in melbourne australia, so thats where i was advised i need to wait 2 years or so. to start with i wanted to know if i like it in person vs all the photos i am seeing and then trying to work out why people are buying it to resell at such high prices  i also msg'd some second hand resellers as saw their stock, some are full sets with receipts dated feb/mar 2020 , one particular one in melbourne, but i cannot even see the bag or try it on, just need to pay 15K AU for a second hand bag from 2017, i understand the current retail for that bag is around 10K AU  thanks for your help!



I have heard that Australia is a tough market for boutique shopping.  The good news is that when you do get your C, she’ll hold her value very well there.  You may be better off saving the “wishful” shopping money that you would otherwise spend in a boutique hoping to be offered a B and taking a hop to Hawaii or shopping on another vacation.


----------



## Etriers

zeusthegreatest said:


> thank u! yes i did lots of reading here and also visited the hermes boutique  i am in melbourne australia, so thats where i was advised i need to wait 2 years or so. to start with i wanted to know if i like it in person vs all the photos i am seeing and then trying to work out why people are buying it to resell at such high prices  i also msg'd some second hand resellers as saw their stock, some are full sets with receipts dated feb/mar 2020 , one particular one in melbourne, but i cannot even see the bag or try it on, just need to pay 15K AU for a second hand bag from 2017, i understand the current retail for that bag is around 10K AU  thanks for your help!



Sorry, I didn’t mean to say hoping to be offered a B—meant to say bag.  You could in effect then establish your “home” store somewhere besides Australia.  Is there any place that you vacation regularly?


----------



## eagle1002us

zeusthegreatest said:


> thank u! yes i did lots of reading here and also visited the hermes boutique  i am in melbourne australia, so thats where i was advised i need to wait 2 years or so. to start with i wanted to know if i like it in person vs all the photos i am seeing and then trying to work out why people are buying it to resell at such high prices  i also msg'd some second hand resellers as saw their stock, some are full sets with receipts dated feb/mar 2020 , one particular one in melbourne, but i cannot even see the bag or try it on, just need to pay 15K AU for a second hand bag from 2017, i understand the current retail for that bag is around 10K AU  thanks for your help!


Aside from your questions about H bag availability & prices, which I think are being well covered, do you mind my asking how things are going in Australia in the aftermath of the bush fires?  Are the tourists returning or are they waiting till some of the national parks recover?  I have gotten fixated on seeing koalas in real life.  Saw a couple in January at the Palm Beach zoo, but it would be so cool to see them in the wild.


----------



## LadyD21

eagle1002us said:


> Aside from your questions about H bag availability & prices, which I think are being well covered, do you mind my asking how things are going in Australia in the aftermath of the bush fires?  Are the tourists returning or are they waiting till some of the national parks recover?  I have gotten fixated on seeing koalas in real life.  Saw a couple in January at the Palm Beach zoo, but it would be so cool to see them in the wild.



Don’t let the fires of the South stop you from visiting that beautiful country. The people are so nice.... plus so many beautiful wonders to see down there and koalas are almost everywhere in Australia.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

eagle1002us said:


> Aside from your questions about H bag availability & prices, which I think are being well covered, do you mind my asking how things are going in Australia in the aftermath of the bush fires?  Are the tourists returning or are they waiting till some of the national parks recover?  I have gotten fixated on seeing koalas in real life.  Saw a couple in January at the Palm Beach zoo, but it would be so cool to see them in the wild.


well, i dont think we had a chance to get things back to normal as the coronavirus took over  i am in melbourne and only had a chance to hold koalas in our open range zoo, they r very pressures.  i hope this goes away soon and we can return to enjoying the beautiful nature and life down-under! let me know if u r coming


----------



## eagle1002us

LadyD21 said:


> Don’t let the fires of the South stop you from visiting that beautiful country. The people are so nice.... plus so many beautiful wonders to see down there and koalas are almost everywhere in Australia.


The problem is the long flight.   It would be cross country to LA, then maybe rest a day.  Next, take a 13 hour flight to Sydney and transfer to Brisbane.   It's the 13 hour flight that's hard (obviously).  In contrast, London is about 7 hours flight time, much easier.   And of course the corona virus outbreak complicates things.  Any of you guys ever held a koala?  That's what I want to do.   (My understanding is that it's best to let them hold you b/c of their claws).


----------



## LadyD21

eagle1002us said:


> The problem is the long flight.   It would be cross country to LA, then maybe rest a day.  Next, take a 13 hour flight to Sydney and transfer to Brisbane.   It's the 13 hour flight that's hard (obviously).  In contrast, London is about 7 hours flight time, much easier.   And of course the corona virus outbreak complicates things.  Any of you guys ever held a koala?  That's what I want to do.   (My understanding is that it's best to let them hold you b/c of their claws).



I did, many, many years ago. Back then, Blue Mountains wasn’t even a national park.

To answer your question, yes a koala came and sat on my lap - we visited a park somewhere, I forget the name but it was a tour. The tour guide reprimanded me for having a koala on me (I told him he came and sat on me) and insisted I remove him because of the dangers of its claws (it never hurt me, not even a scratch btw) I feed him & kangaroos food purchased at the site for them. The animals were super friendly at that park. It was an amazing experience considering all the animals were in the wild. 

I even went on the Yellow River in Darwin (Northern territories) where the film Crocodile Dundee was filmed. I saw wildlife you only see in Australia on that river.

I could tell you so much more about that country... I had gone backpacking for 6 months and saw everything in Australia except for the west coast (Perth)  because I didn’t have enough time to go. (Australia is about the size of the USA)

Indeed, it is a long flight to go there from the USA although I would tell anyone that is interested in going to not think twice and go. Aussies are extremely nice and welcoming. I would not hesitate one bit to return given the opportunity.

G'day mate!


----------



## hephephippo

Sanity check how is everyone doing ? Are you in quarantine? I am in Manhattan and we are staying indoors to socially distance. Not gonna lie this is freaking me out though. I'm keeping my sanity by browsing handbags online


----------



## etoupebirkin

PSA:
Mitre did a white paper on slowing the spread of COVID-19. There's scary statistics in there.
Sharing the link because it's important. Mitre is VERY reputable.

https://www.mitre.org/publications/...V_KWN0I0Kca0gfDZfupo3LVWgt7K6WJUtA2uJASoBOZ0#


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> PSA:
> Mitre did a white paper on slowing the spread of COVID-19. There's scary statistics in there.
> Sharing the link because it's important. Mitre is VERY reputable.
> 
> https://www.mitre.org/publications/...V_KWN0I0Kca0gfDZfupo3LVWgt7K6WJUtA2uJASoBOZ0#


Scary.   Very scary.


----------



## eagle1002us

LadyD21 said:


> I did, many, many years ago. Back then, Blue Mountains wasn’t even a national park.
> 
> To answer your question, yes a koala came and sat on my lap - we visited a park somewhere, I forget the name but it was a tour. The tour guide reprimanded me for having a koala on me (I told him he came and sat on me) and insisted I remove him because of the dangers of its claws (it never hurt me, not even a scratch btw) I feed him & kangaroos food purchased at the site for them. The animals were super friendly at that park. It was an amazing experience considering all the animals were in the wild.
> 
> I even went on the Yellow River in Darwin (Northern territories) where the film Crocodile Dundee was filmed. I saw wildlife you only see in Australia on that river.
> 
> I could tell you so much more about that country... I had gone backpacking for 6 months and saw everything in Australia except for the west coast (Perth)  because I didn’t have enough time to go. (Australia is about the size of the USA)
> 
> Indeed, it is a long flight to go there from the USA although I would tell anyone that is interested in going to not think twice and go. Aussies are extremely nice and welcoming. I would not hesitate one bit to return given the opportunity.
> 
> G'day mate!


I used to go hiking in the Shenandoah mountains in Virginia when younger.  That would have been a great time to travel as you did.  I love the fact that the koala came and sat on your lap.   I have read that they like to sit.  There's a you-tube showing a teenager being approached by a determined koala.  The kid was standing with his legs apart, prompting the koala to scramble quickly and lightly over the underside of his legs as if it were a Roman arch.  And then started to retrace the arch but the kid's dad grabbed him.  

There is something human about koala expressiveness.   During the drought the koalas somehow knew to approach people for water.  There's a ton of you-tubes showing people responding to their thirst.


----------



## eagle1002us

LadyD21 said:


> Don’t let the fires of the South stop you from visiting that beautiful country. The people are so nice.... plus so many beautiful wonders to see down there and koalas are almost everywhere in Australia.


If we do make it I'll probably have to go to a sampling of zoos, animal sanctuaries, and a koala hospital.  I don't think we're going to see them in the wild b/c so many eucalyptus trees have died in the fires.   Which is ok.  DH told me that the travel stuff he looked at warned that only young people should do the outdoor things.  I know of several people who went and they all said it was beautiful.   As a senior citizen, the big challenge is stamina.  So a nice zoo with chairs and a snack bar and the odd koala shambling over to climb on my lap would be just the thing!


----------



## eagle1002us

zeusthegreatest said:


> well, i dont think we had a chance to get things back to normal as the coronavirus took over  i am in melbourne and only had a chance to hold koalas in our open range zoo, they r very pressures.  i hope this goes away soon and we can return to enjoying the beautiful nature and life down-under! let me know if u r coming


I understand it's a spectacular place.


----------



## eagle1002us

hephephippo said:


> Sanity check how is everyone doing ? Are you in quarantine? I am in Manhattan and we are staying indoors to socially distance. Not gonna lie this is freaking me out though. I'm keeping my sanity by browsing handbags online


It is a freaking-out event.   B/c I am retired I don't go out that much, I have hobbies.   However, now that it's recommended to stay home I am suddenly bored out of my mind.   Which is nuts.   But considering the alternative -- being seriously ill -- I can live thru being bored out of my mind.    I feel for you *@hephephippo*, as NYC is the epicenter of the virus at this time.  It's just such a scary situation.  Take care of yourself and be well.


----------



## nicole0612

I am not bored. I am terrified. I am in Seattle and my husband and I both work in healthcare in direct patient care. Things are really bad here and our whole hospital is being converted to critical care from medical floors and expected to somehow increase our bed capacity to 3x capacity within weeks, but not allowing proper PPE due to shortages/not wanting to scare nurses who need to be face to face with patients constantly and don’t have access to proper PPE. I am on maternity leave for another 3 weeks, though my husband is back at work now. Things have changed just in the last few days. One of my colleagues just died after being exposed. I am wondering if I should resign and give up my whole life’s work and career to try to save my life, or if it will even make a difference. No sick time or leave time will be approved for the foreseeable future without a +Covid test, so that’s not an option. I hope the news we are getting from China is true and things will improve after a few more months. What would you do? Would you resign? I have 2 weeks to decide. Last week I was terrified my city would go into lockdown, now we essentially are but some people still go out and congregate in public. Now I am terrified if they do not order us all to stay inside.


----------



## eagle1002us

What do other health care workers do in a situation like yours?   What is PPE?  Was there anything in your deceased co-workers medical history that you know of that would have increased their vulnerability compared with your situation?  If you can, stick it out for as long as possible, kinda like what the British say (in movies I've seen), "Get on with it."  Because I wonder if down the road you might feel guilty if you bailed on the patient care.  This is kind of what health care is, right?  Being on the front lines.  Covid-19 is not necessarily a death warrant.   People do survive.  If I were you I'd be scared out of my mind too.  But if everyone bailed when they were scared then there would be no health care system to rely on.   
Of course, this is easy for me to say b/c I'm not on the front lines.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> What do other health care workers do in a situation like yours?   What is PPE?  Was there anything in your deceased co-workers medical history that you know of that would have increased their vulnerability compared with your situation?  If you can, stick it out for as long as possible, kinda like what the British say (in movies I've seen), "Get on with it."  Because I wonder if down the road you might feel guilty if you bailed on the patient care.  This is kind of what health care is, right?  Being on the front lines.  Covid-19 is not necessarily a death warrant.   People do survive.  If I were you I'd be scared out of my mind too.  But if everyone bailed when they were scared then there would be no health care system to rely on.
> Of course, this is easy for me to say b/c I'm not on the front lines.



Thank you eagle. PPE is personal protective equipment, like gowns, gloves and masks. Our hospital is asking volunteers to make masks at home!! It is unbelievable. Our patients are on the most advanced life sustaining treatments and technologies and they want us to sew our own masks which would not protect us well enough to interact with sick patients. My husband successfully obtained some masks from China thankfully and they arrived today. I am not in an especially high risk group, but I have a newborn and toddler at home and my parents are elderly. Babies seem to be at a lower risk also, but my life might as well end if anything happened to my kids somehow by my actions and choices. I am currently on maternity leave for anther few weeks, that’s why I am deciding now whether to resign or take the risk of going bacj. My thought overnight was that maybe I can ask my obstetrician if she can write me a note that there is a medical reason that I can’t come back at the time I am required to.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I am not bored. I am terrified. I am in Seattle and my husband and I both work in healthcare in direct patient care. Things are really bad here and our whole hospital is being converted to critical care from medical floors and expected to somehow increase our bed capacity to 3x capacity within weeks, but not allowing proper PPE due to shortages/not wanting to scare nurses who need to be face to face with patients constantly and don’t have access to proper PPE. I am on maternity leave for another 3 weeks, though my husband is back at work now. Things have changed just in the last few days. One of my colleagues just died after being exposed. I am wondering if I should resign and give up my whole life’s work and career to try to save my life, or if it will even make a difference. No sick time or leave time will be approved for the foreseeable future without a +Covid test, so that’s not an option. I hope the news we are getting from China is true and things will improve after a few more months. What would you do? Would you resign? I have 2 weeks to decide. Last week I was terrified my city would go into lockdown, now we essentially are but some people still go out and congregate in public. Now I am terrified if they do not order us all to stay inside.


When a place gets to be like New York City, I think it's really hard to avoid catching an infection.  If you resign and you still come down with the virus, the resigning wouldn't have precluded virus exposure.  It seems like a lot of places will get overwhelmed with the virus similar to NYC.   Yet I'd be hesitant to resign if I were you.  Your skills sound hugely valuable.  What does your DH say being as he too is in the line of fire, so to speak?


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you for the compliment, Nicole.   I hope everything works out for you during this complicated time.   Math?
> Is that like administrative math to cover shifts and anticipated patient load or is that epidemiology probabilities?
> Whatever, it sounds challenging especially now.



Ah, no, direct patient care, but as I work in critical care all of my patients are on ventilators so my treatment of them can be mostly done with a calculator and entering in orders on a computer. Generally we do physical exams as well, but now are being asked to limit this to protect ourselves and the patients. However, currently all staff are being pulled into other roles, namely screening patients for covid at entry points to the hospital. In addition, think of all of the other hospital employees I will be next to every day (10,000 employees at my workplace).


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> When a place gets to be like New York City, I think it's really hard to avoid catching an infection.  If you resign and you still come down with the virus, the resigning wouldn't have precluded virus exposure.  It seems like a lot of places will get overwhelmed with the virus similar to NYC.   Yet I'd be hesitant to resign if I were you.  Your skills sound hugely valuable.  What does your DH say being as he too is in the line of fire, so to speak?



I think it is more about delaying it until there is some treatment on the horizon or at least better resources available - at least until we are allowed to use protective equipment when we do see patients and screen incoming. I will not resign if I can think of a way to delay going back. I wish I was more devious, since I just had a baby recently, I’m wondering if there is some medical reason I can propose to my obstetrician to get a medical waiver to delay coming back for a month or two. My work is currently not approving any request for medical or vacation leave for the rest of the year unless it is for a very serious reason. Any ideas would be appreciated. Anyone reading this, feel free to DM me.
I am a critical care dietitian, but what that role looks like really is that I just get anthropometric data, read ventilator settings and then do math to write orders for the correct IV or liquid nutritional support for people who are not conscious to eat. Technically I could do my job 99% as well from my home. My husband is a physician, so we have access to the full hospital computer system at home through his login, and I use it all of the time to check on my patients. I suppose I could propose to my department lead that I could work from home initially? Since there need of workers is so dire. I doubt it would be approved, but it is worth a try. My husband is back to work already, but as a physician he is exposed to more risk but also has access to protective equipment (though not adequate) that is prioritized for them right now. So currently he is somewhat self quarantining in our house (our bottom floor is a full large apartment because I am an introvert and this was my wedding gift from him). I am taking care of the babies now so he doesn’t need to get too close to them.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I think it is more about delaying it until there is some treatment on the horizon or at least better resources available - at least until we are allowed to use protective equipment when we do see patients and screen incoming. I will not resign if I can think of a way to delay going back. I wish I was more devious, since I just had a baby recently, I’m wondering if there is some medical reason I can propose to my obstetrician to get a medical waiver to delay coming back for a month or two. My work is currently not approving any request for medical or vacation leave for the rest of the year unless it is for a very serious reason. Any ideas would be appreciated. Anyone reading this, feel free to DM me.
> I am a critical care dietitian, but what that role looks like really is that I just get anthropometric data, read ventilator settings and then do math to write orders for the correct IV or liquid nutritional support for people who are not conscious to eat. Technically I could do my job 99% as well from my home. My husband is a physician, so we have access to the full hospital computer system at home through his login, and I use it all of the time to check on my patients. I suppose I could propose to my department lead that I could work from home initially? Since there need of workers is so dire. I doubt it would be approved, but it is worth a try. My husband is back to work already, but as a physician he is exposed to more risk but also has access to protective equipment (though not adequate) that is prioritized for them right now. So currently he is somewhat self quarantining in our house (our bottom floor is a full large apartment because I am an introvert and this was my wedding gift from him). I am taking care of the babies now so he doesn’t need to get too close to them.


A whole apartment?  Wow.  Nicole, I simply do not know how to respond to your situation at this point.  If you get leave and no one else does there will be resentment.  There will always be some joker that makes a fuss about people not being treated equally.   Do you have a nanny or some caretaker for the kids?  I just don't know what to say.  What does DH say?


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> A whole apartment?  Wow.  Nicole, I simply do not know how to respond to your situation at this point.  If you get leave and no one else does there will be resentment.  There will always be some joker that makes a fuss about people not being treated equally.   Do you have a nanny or some caretaker for the kids?  I just don't know what to say.  What does DH say?



I’m honestly not worried about resentment at work, but I think it would simply not be granted because they could not allow special treatment in my case. My husband’s colleagues are starting to fall ill...one is doing very poorly...I thought this was all a bit sensationalized a bit until now, but it is very serious. Yes, we do have a nanny, but she needs to go to the grocery store, get gasoline etc herself and who knows what other possible exposures, she does not live in our house. I guess we all just have to do the best we can in a very hard situation.


----------



## lulilu

Nicole, IMHO, I would not go to work and risk the new baby's health.


----------



## eagle1002us

LadyD21 said:


> I did, many, many years ago. Back then, Blue Mountains wasn’t even a national park.
> 
> To answer your question, yes a koala came and sat on my lap - we visited a park somewhere, I forget the name but it was a tour. The tour guide reprimanded me for having a koala on me (I told him he came and sat on me) and insisted I remove him because of the dangers of its claws (it never hurt me, not even a scratch btw) I feed him & kangaroos food purchased at the site for them. The animals were super friendly at that park. It was an amazing experience considering all the animals were in the wild.
> G'day mate!


*@LadyD21*, I'm starting to think that the gold standard of a trip to down under is having, like you, a koala come up to me and sit in my lap.  In fact, if the animal facility we visited had a live koala as a greeter, that'd be fabulous.


----------



## etoupebirkin

lulilu said:


> Nicole, IMHO, I would not go to work and risk the new baby's health.


Luli, I hope you are well and are weathering this storm. (((Hugs)))


----------



## LadyD21

eagle1002us said:


> *@LadyD21*, I'm starting to think that the gold standard of a trip to down under is having, like you, a koala come up to me and sit in my lap.  In fact, if the animal facility we visited had a live koala as a greeter, that'd be fabulous.



That would be amazing to have a live koala has a greeter


----------



## lulilu

etoupebirkin said:


> Luli, I hope you are well and are weathering this storm. (((Hugs)))


----------



## nicole0612

lulilu said:


> Nicole, IMHO, I would not go to work and risk the new baby's health.



Thank you! I set up a virtual meeting with my management tomorrow to see what my options are. Hope you are doing ok! We finally got the official order last night for home lockdown, except for essential workers etc. It should have come sooner! We are in Seattle.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I set up a virtual meeting with my management tomorrow to see what my options are. Hope you are doing ok! We finally got the official order last night for home lockdown, except for essential workers etc. It should have come sooner! We are in Seattle.


Let us know how it went.   Good luck.


----------



## leechiyong

I read H is producing hand sanitizer like most other companies with perfume manufacturing, but the only thing I can find is articles citing AFP reports of an internal memo.  Has anyone heard anything from their SA to confirm?

https://www.morningstar.com/news/do...tion-sites-until-march-30-due-to-pandemic-afp


----------



## chicinthecity777

leechiyong said:


> I read H is producing hand sanitizer like most other companies with perfume manufacturing, but the only thing I can find is articles citing AFP reports of an internal memo.  Has anyone heard anything from their SA to confirm?
> 
> https://www.morningstar.com/news/do...tion-sites-until-march-30-due-to-pandemic-afp


There is nothing for SAs to confirm anything. All hand sanitizer will be donated to the French authorities. So will the LV hand sanitizer.


----------



## lulilu

chicinthecity777 said:


> There is nothing for SAs to confirm anything. All hand sanitizer will be donated to the French authorities. So will the LV hand sanitizer.



Yes, they are working for the common good.  Not boutique sales.


----------



## leechiyong

chicinthecity777 said:


> There is nothing for SAs to confirm anything. All hand sanitizer will be donated to the French authorities. So will the LV hand sanitizer.


I wish they’d at least done a press release or notified staff in case of inquiry; I saw an article on PB and there were a couple of comments about how H wasn’t contributing.  I know it’s H not to publicize it, but I figured I’d mention it here.


----------



## leechiyong

chicinthecity777 said:


> There is nothing for SAs to confirm anything. All hand sanitizer will be donated to the French authorities. So will the LV hand sanitizer.





lulilu said:


> Yes, they are working for the common good.  Not boutique sales.



I’d also like to clarify; I wasn’t asking because I thought it was available for purchase (I’m daft, but not that daft).  I was asking because the memo was only sent to internal staff and nothing official has been released, so thought an SA may have mentioned it.


----------



## nicole0612

I hope everyone is doing well! I had a virtual meeting with my management this week, yesterday? The day before? All of the days have blended together already. They were supportive and of my suggestion to attempt to file for an extension of my leave of absence. I filed for it, and now it is just a waiting game. Thank you for all of the good wishes and kind messages! My attitude had turned completely around from tears and constant stress to maintenance mode and acceptance, whatever the outcome may be, and I am so grateful for that! I am so glad that we are here to support and encourage each other! I am thinking of each of you every day!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

leechiyong said:


> I wish they’d at least done a press release or notified staff in case of inquiry; I saw an article on PB and there were a couple of comments about how H wasn’t contributing.  I know it’s H not to publicize it, but I figured I’d mention it here.


Most H boutiques in Europe and U.S.A are closed and sales staff are at home because government orders of shutting down of non-essential businesses. They are not going to answer any client inquiries now. 
What is PB and where did you see comments about H not contributing? On this forum?


----------



## leechiyong

chicinthecity777 said:


> Most H boutiques in Europe and U.S.A are closed and sales staff are at home because government orders of shutting down of non-essential businesses. They are not going to answer any client inquiries now.
> What is PB and where did you see comments about H not contributing? On this forum?


I thought some people were in contact with their SA, at least based on what's been shared on the forums.  Mine reached out earlier this week, but I'm not in consistent contact with her and don't yet have the relationship with her where I felt comfortable asking.  PB is the PurseBlog, which is operated in conjunction with tPF.  The comments are at the bottom of the post:
https://www.purseblog.com/news/these-fashion-brands-are-doing-their-part-to-give-back/


----------



## chicinthecity777

leechiyong said:


> I thought some people were in contact with their SA, at least based on what's been shared on the forums.  Mine reached out earlier this week, but I'm not in consistent contact with her and don't yet have the relationship with her where I felt comfortable asking.  PB is the PurseBlog, which is operated in conjunction with tPF.  The comments are at the bottom of the post:
> https://www.purseblog.com/news/these-fashion-brands-are-doing-their-part-to-give-back/


Ok. I knew what PurseBlog was but don't read it often. To be honest who cares what some random people on the PurseBlog thinks about H. My regular SMs from 2 stores in 2 countries haven't not contacted me for about 2 weeks now. All I got was at the beginning of the lockdown saying their stores would be closed until further notice. I doubt SAs would worry too much about keeping touch with clients right now. Keeping your and family health and safe would probably be higher on their priority list.


----------



## leechiyong

chicinthecity777 said:


> Ok. I knew what PurseBlog was but don't read it often. To be honest who cares what some random people on the PurseBlog thinks about H. My regular SMs from 2 stores in 2 countries haven't not contacted me for about 2 weeks now. All I got was at the beginning of the lockdown saying their stores would be closed until further notice. I doubt SAs would worry too much about keeping touch with clients right now. Keeping your and family health and safe would probably be higher on their priority list.


Agreed, which is why I didn't feel comfortable reaching out to my SA for it.  I was merely asking to find out if anyone else had heard anything about the validity aside from the singular AFP report citing an internal memo prior to suggesting it be added to the article.


----------



## chicinthecity777

leechiyong said:


> Agreed, which is why I didn't feel comfortable reaching out to my SA for it.  I was merely asking to find out if anyone else had heard anything about the validity aside from the singular AFP report citing an internal memo prior to suggesting it be added to the article.


Don't sweat. We know a big prominent company like Hermes would not sit on their hands do nothing like this. Be rest assured also that they are continuing to pay their staff while stores are closed. Take care of yourself in this global crisis!


----------



## leechiyong

chicinthecity777 said:


> Don't sweat. We know a big prominent company like Hermes would not sit on their hands do nothing like this. Be rest assured also that they are continuing to pay their staff while stores are closed. Take care of yourself in this global crisis!


Thank you!  Same to you and yours.


----------



## eagle1002us

zeusthegreatest said:


> well, i dont think we had a chance to get things back to normal as the coronavirus took over  i am in melbourne and only had a chance to hold koalas in our open range zoo, they r very pressures.  i hope this goes away soon and we can return to enjoying the beautiful nature and life down-under! let me know if u r coming


What did their fur feel like?  I just to ruffle it when I see a furry picture of koalas.


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> It is a freaking-out event.   B/c I am retired I don't go out that much, I have hobbies.   However, now that it's recommended to stay home I am suddenly bored out of my mind.   Which is nuts.   But considering the alternative -- being seriously ill -- I can live thru being bored out of my mind.    I feel for you *@hephephippo*, as NYC is the epicenter of the virus at this time.  It's just such a scary situation.  Take care of yourself and be well.





eagle1002us said:


> It is a freaking-out event.   B/c I am retired I don't go out that much, I have hobbies.   However, now that it's recommended to stay home I am suddenly bored out of my mind.   Which is nuts.   But considering the alternative -- being seriously ill -- I can live thru being bored out of my mind.    I feel for you *@hephephippo*, as NYC is the epicenter of the virus at this time.  It's just such a scary situation.  Take care of yourself and be well.


How ya doin' *@hephephippo*?


----------



## hephephippo

eagle1002us said:


> How ya doin' *@hephephippo*?



Hi [mention]eagle1002us [/mention] and everyone ! Phew this pandemic and stay at home is really strange. I never imagined I'd be stuck at home like this. The news is just depressing and the politics or whatever reasonsthere are behind this annoying. In my local mom groups I see moms biting each other over staying home, paying nannies whioe not working, etc. 

I also see so many complaints on the shortage of masks but then I also see so many masks being sold everywhere else -- makes you wonder why. 

Pardon my rant. Stuck indoors can make one wonder and blabber. I keep thinking how this affects my baby who is missing out on being outdoors and possibly seeing his baby friends and music classes, etc. And is stuck indoors in NYC space. Sigh well I just hope this gets better asap for everyone's sake.


----------



## ladysarah

leechiyong said:


> Agreed, which is why I didn't feel comfortable reaching out to my SA for it.  I was merely asking to find out if anyone else had heard anything about the validity aside from the singular AFP report citing an internal memo prior to suggesting it be added to the article.


Here is an update, sounds very responsible and comprehensive. I just hope it’s not a bad taste April fool’s joke...

In short they are keeping all their staff on full salary Without resorting to government hand outs, ie tax payers. Thy are donating to hospitals, making masks and sanitisers. And foregoing some of their own bonuses.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Sorry for the duplicates of the two fur balls.   BTW, all the pictures are from Pin Interest.  I came across a comment from a source called "Australia" on Twitter.  I'm not very familiar with Twitter, I couldn't find a date on the post.  It said that Australia [the country] had rejected a  proposal to safeguard koalas as iconic animals.  Does anybody know if that is a recent action?  

In 20min or so, I'm going to put on "Secrets of the Zoo:  San Diego" for the koala moments.
Doing this koala stuff calms me down a little bit, I am so sick of pop-ups noting everyone who's passing from Corona.  Very depressing.


----------



## blakey2013

Hi! I am new in collecting H bags.. I want to ask your opinion what to get next if I already have K28 togo gold ghw and B35 togo black ghw? I am 5’6” in height. I got my K28 first because I love the style more than the Birkin, when I got my B35 late last year it changed my mind and I think need to have B30 too? But want to have Kelly in ghw too maybe next? I don’t know hahaha.. was offered by a friend with K28 togo encre ghw and B30 epsom cactus ghw, help please? [emoji5]


----------



## blakey2013

blakey2013 said:


> Hi! I am new in collecting H bags.. I want to ask your opinion what to get next if I already have K28 togo gold ghw and B35 togo black ghw? I am 5’6” in height. I got my K28 first because I love the style more than the Birkin, when I got my B35 late last year it changed my mind and I think need to have B30 too? But want to have Kelly in ghw too maybe next? I don’t know hahaha.. was offered by a friend with K28 togo encre ghw and B30 epsom cactus ghw, help please? [emoji5]



I also want to have a Birkin in gold color, will I stick to that or better to have pop of color instead like the cactus? [emoji51]


----------



## nicole0612

blakey2013 said:


> I also want to have a Birkin in gold color, will I stick to that or better to have pop of color instead like the cactus? [emoji51]



Since you stated that you are somewhat new to buying Hermes, presumably you have bags from other designers. 
Think about your current bags. Do you gravitate towards tote styles or shoulder strap styles? Do you tend to use your neutral colors more and prefer to have your clothing tones match with your bags, or do you like to have a contrast color? Do you like having multiple styles in the same color tone or do you like to have more color variety?
It does not sound like either of the bags your friend is offering you are perfect for you, because you are uncertain about them. You might first decide on exactly what you want, then you will know when it comes your way.
First, think about how large of a collection you want; do you want a smaller capsule collection or a larger collection eventually?
Start making a list of the categories you want to fill, either a hole in your collection or a current bag that you would replace with a Hermes bag.  For example: 1) larger neutral tote - check 2) small/medium neutral shoulder bag- check 3) small pop color shoulder bag 4) medium pop color tote bag 5) small neutral cross body bag ...etc, filled out for your preferences. 
If you want a new bag right now and are ok with the idea of possibly having a few superfluous bags in your collection down the road, then that’s fine too.


----------



## blakey2013

nicole0612 said:


> Since you stated that you are somewhat new to buying Hermes, presumably you have bags from other designers.
> Think about your current bags. Do you gravitate towards tote styles or shoulder strap styles? Do you tend to use your neutral colors more and prefer to have your clothing tones match with your bags, or do you like to have a contrast color? Do you like having multiple styles in the same color tone or do you like to have more color variety?
> It does not sound like either of the bags your friend is offering you are perfect for you, because you are uncertain about them. You might first decide on exactly what you want, then you will know when it comes your way.
> First, think about how large of a collection you want; do you want a smaller capsule collection or a larger collection eventually?
> Start making a list of the categories you want to fill, either a hole in your collection or a current bag that you would replace with a Hermes bag.  For example: 1) larger neutral tote - check 2) small/medium neutral shoulder bag- check 3) small pop color shoulder bag 4) medium pop color tote bag 5) small neutral cross body bag ...etc, filled out for your preferences.
> If you want a new bag right now and are ok with the idea of possibly having a few superfluous bags in your collection down the road, then that’s fine too.



Hi there! Thanks for the much info/ideas you are giving me, such a big help to look at. Yes I have different bags with differents brands, but Hermes collection will be different from that, maybe I will choose what to let go with the different brands that I already have if I’m decided with how my H collection will be. I am just torn what to get first, coz we’ll never know later on if I still want to have just 2 each of Kelly & Birkin, sometimes you’ll not know if you’re done with it as long as you’re not there. For now, I want to add a B30 [emoji5] I am considering my friend’s offer because the combi is kinda nice to have, a pop of color will be nice and maybe will just have a B30 gold color later on if I still want one? ‍♀️ will show you the pic here [emoji5]


----------



## nicole0612

blakey2013 said:


> Hi there! Thanks for the much info/ideas you are giving me, such a big help to look at. Yes I have different bags with differents brands, but Hermes collection will be different from that, maybe I will choose what to let go with the different brands that I already have if I’m decided with how my H collection will be. I am just torn what to get first, coz we’ll never know later on if I still want to have just 2 each of Kelly & Birkin, sometimes you’ll not know if you’re done with it as long as you’re not there. For now, I want to add a B30 [emoji5] I am considering my friend’s offer because the combi is kinda nice to have, a pop of color will be nice and maybe will just have a B30 gold color later on if I still want one? ‍♀️ will show you the pic here [emoji5]
> View attachment 4704583



I think it would be a great bag to have. Make sure you love Epsom, if you’re not sure, read some threads on it. Pluses are that it is lightweight and stays structured over time, minuses are that it can get corner wear that shows up more/a bit harder to refurbish. I like Epsom for small bags more, but the lighter weight is wonderful since most other very light leathers are either retired or special order only for B or K.


----------



## etoupebirkin

My personal preference for Epsom bags is that they have resined edges like a Constance or a Rigide Kelly. I once had an Epsom 32 Retourne and that bag showed corner wear pretty quickly.


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> My personal preference for Epsom bags is that they have resined edges like a Constance or a Rigide Kelly. I once had an Epsom 32 Retourne and that bag showed corner wear pretty quickly.



I agree, well stated!


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I think it would be a great bag to have. Make sure you love Epsom, if you’re not sure, read some threads on it. Pluses are that it is lightweight and stays structured over time, minuses are that it can get corner wear that shows up more/a bit harder to refurbish. I like Epsom for small bags more, but the lighter weight is wonderful since most other very light leathers are either retired or special order only for B or K.


ITA about Epsom's light weight.  I got a K30 and with a crossbody strap it's fine -- sufficiently lightweight -- to carry easily.


----------



## eagle1002us

blakey2013 said:


> I also want to have a Birkin in gold color, will I stick to that or better to have pop of color instead like the cactus? [emoji51]


Brownish and orangy colors are surfacing.  Plus reddish ones.  I like to look at foreign fashion mags in additional to US ones.  I clip pictures that inspire me.  All the pictures from 2010-11 I clipped are turquoises and other blue-greens.   This trend persisted until neons like lime and hot pink came along in the past couple of years as a transitional period (as I see it).   Now, the other side of the color spectrum is surfacing big time.   There are no blue-greens being shown, some jaune vif (yay!).   This color outlook favors gold.  Gold does tend to be a staple H color, however.   So if you don't get it now you may still be able to get it without difficulty.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## jimmie staton

Hi, I went Hermes Online to purchase the Hermes agenda refills for 2020 for my Hermes Vision Agenda Cover (I know I'm very late in getting this, but I have been using my Louis Vuitton PM agenda) and was told that all Hermes distribution centers in the U.S. and abroad are shut down due to the Corona Virus Outbreak (and rightfully so, but everyone else is still doing business) and no merchandise is going out until further notice. Bummed out right about now. I even tried secondary markets and there are none to be had. (I would take a used one that is written in right about now) I told myself that this year I would use my Louis Vuitton and give the Hermes a break... wished I would have gotten it at the end of 2019 just in case like I original told myself and completely talked myself out of it.
"J!m"


----------



## eagle1002us

I think I got these pictures from pin interest.  Someone made the comment that b/c the car was painted in camouflage no one would notice the koala at the helm.  
I'm a little amazed that the koala put his paws on the steering wheel but then these little guys do get exposure to the interior of cars when they're being rescued or when there's a severe heat wave and someone just sticks a bunch of koalas in an air conditioned car for a while.  They are put in small cages for trips to an animal rescue site, once there each one gets their own laundry basket.   Put a blanket, some leaf, and if necessary a teddy bear for comfort in the basket and these little guys are quite at home for the time being.


----------



## c18027

jimmie staton said:


> Hi, I went Hermes Online to purchase the Hermes agenda refills for 2020 for my Hermes Vision Agenda Cover (I know I'm very late in getting this, but I have been using my Louis Vuitton PM agenda) and was told that all Hermes distribution centers in the U.S. and abroad are shut down due to the Corona Virus Outbreak (and rightfully so, but everyone else is still doing business) and no merchandise is going out until further notice. Bummed out right about now. I even tried secondary markets and there are none to be had. (I would take a used one that is written in right about now) I told myself that this year I would use my Louis Vuitton and give the Hermes a break... wished I would have gotten it at the end of 2019 just in case like I original told myself and completely talked myself out of it.
> "J!m"


Is this what you are looking for?  If not, agenda refills periodically pop up on The RealReal. (I am neither affiliated with this seller, nor do I have experience purchasing from them.)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hermes-202...972397?hash=item3da0cfb6ed:g:tJkAAOSwC4xeilaa


----------



## jimmie staton

c18027 said:


> Is this what you are looking for?  If not, agenda refills periodically pop up on The RealReal. (I am neither affiliated with this seller, nor do I have experience purchasing from them.)
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hermes-202...972397?hash=item3da0cfb6ed:g:tJkAAOSwC4xeilaa


Hi and Thank you... this is just a partial of what I am looking for. The Week On A Page Calendar is not included in that listing. That is the most important part... actually that's the only part I want. Thanks for trying though. I will keep an eye out on the RealReal to see.
"J!m"


----------



## Lejic

I bought my first ever second hand luxury item - in the middle of a pandemic too, so I’m not even sure how to handle it. Not like I can disinfect it. Hopefully the days of shipping is enough.


----------



## eagle1002us

Lejic said:


> I bought my first ever second hand luxury item - in the middle of a pandemic too, so I’m not even sure how to handle it. Not like I can disinfect it. Hopefully the days of shipping is enough.


Congrats and welcome to the luxury world.  I would think that someone who wasn't feeling well would be unlikely to have the energy to empty a bag, take pictures for consignment interest, box bag up and ship to reseller.  So I think you're safe.   Seriously.


----------



## eagle1002us

Couldn't resist this.  Koala here is a joey (baby koala) who probably lost its mum during the bushfires and was given a stuffed bear for comfort.  I get a kick of how tactile koalas are.


----------



## Lejic

eagle1002us said:


> Congrats and welcome to the luxury world.  I would think that someone who wasn't feeling well would be unlikely to have the energy to empty a bag, take pictures for consignment interest, box bag up and ship to reseller.  So I think you're safe.   Seriously.


Hehe thank you, I’ve shopped first hand plenty, just never tried secondhand. Hope it works out! If it does, I feel like I might get more older scarf styles... might be a slippery slope!

And oh great point about if a person’s sick how’re they bothering. Thank you!


----------



## lulilu

etoupebirkin said:


> My personal preference for Epsom bags is that they have resined edges like a Constance or a Rigide Kelly. I once had an Epsom 32 Retourne and that bag showed corner wear pretty quickly.



Agree -- I prefer epsom in small rigid bags and slgs.  In birkins especially, they seem to get wavy (if that makes sense) with wear.  They don't slouch in an attractive way.


----------



## lulilu

All these koala photos reminds me of my favorite stuffed toy as a kid.  My mother grew up in NZ and her sister visited and brought me a stuffed toy koala bear.  Loved that bear.


----------



## eagle1002us

Lejic said:


> Hehe thank you, I’ve shopped first hand plenty, just never tried secondhand. Hope it works out! If it does, I feel like I might get more older scarf styles... might be a slippery slope!
> 
> And oh great point about if a person’s sick how’re they bothering. Thank you!


You're welcome, *@Lejic*.  l
I get older scarf  prints and colors.   Usually they go automatically to the dry cleaner -- a specialty place -- but once in a while they have no indication (to me) that they've been worn.   It's great when that happens.  I do sense that for the time being I have quite enough, new and old, and so I think I'll be taking a breather for a while.


----------



## eagle1002us

lulilu said:


> All these koala photos reminds me of my favorite stuffed toy as a kid.  My mother grew up in NZ and her sister visited and brought me a stuffed toy koala bear.  Loved that bear.


I get that!!! I recently ordered a stuffed koala from an Aussie vendor on ebay.   Found one that looked in key ways like a real one.   Today DH was in a dusting mood!!!!!! and I had him remove the big orange stuffed halloween pumpkin and the stuffed turkey with a pilgrim hat from the curio cabinet.  How those things stayed that long after the holidays beats me.   Had a lot going on this year, I guess.   Well, the koala's place is waiting for him.  
That would have been really neat to grow up in New Zealand for the scenery and the outdoor life.  l


----------



## lulilu

eagle1002us said:


> I get that!!! I recently ordered a stuffed koala from an Aussie vendor on ebay.   Found one that looked in key ways like a real one.   Today DH was in a dusting mood!!!!!! and I had him remove the big orange stuffed halloween pumpkin and the stuffed turkey with a pilgrim hat from the curio cabinet.  How those things stayed that long after the holidays beats me.   Had a lot going on this year, I guess.   Well, the koala's place is waiting for him.
> That would have been really neat to grow up in New Zealand for the scenery and the outdoor life.  l



She grew up on a narrow piece of the island -- beach 3 blocks in one direction; bay 2 blocks in the other.  In those days kids were left on their own to play and discover and they  sailed on their own all the time.


----------



## Rouge H

Update on the status of my adopted Anwen: 


We are sending you this email because you very kindly adopted Anwen who was the first female koala brought into the Koala Hospital as a result of the devastating bushfires which ravaged the Mid North Coast of New South Wales and many other parts of Australia at the end of last year. 

Anwen is about 4-5 years old, and had badly burnt hands, feet, arms and fur.  For months she sat quietly in a basket in an intensive care unit. When it was decided her wounds had healed enough to no longer need dressing she was moved to an external, rehabilitation yard. Although quiet, she was active, cheeky and enjoyed moving around her enclosure and eating leaf.

The current times are very challenging for everyone and we wanted to bring you a good news story to hopefully lift your spirits!   Anwen was ready to go home and was released back to her home range last Friday, 3rd April, 2020.

We would like to thank you for the wonderful support you gave to Anwen through our Adopt a Wild Koala Programme. Without your support Anwen may not have received the excellent care she was given which allowed her to heal and flourish. Our aim is to rescue, rehabilitate and release koalas back to their home range where possible.

While it was very sad to see Anwen go we know that this is the very best outcome. We only have 18 koalas on the Adopt a Wild Koala programme but in normal circumstances we treat more than 300 koalas a year.  We are hoping that you will leave your adoption in place until it is due for renewal to allow us to continue to care for the other koalas currently at the Port Macquarie Koala Hospital. If you choose to do this, you don't need to do anything and we will contact you about a month before your adoption is due to expire.














Anwen shortly after she was rescued early in November 2019.

Anwen after being moved from Intensive Care to a yard outside 27th December, 2019

Anwen being released back to her home range on 3rd April, 2020 which has regenerated beautifully thanks to the rain.

Best regards,
Sue Ashton, President
Koala Conservation Australia


----------



## eagle1002us

Rouge H said:


> Update on the status of my adopted Anwen:
> 
> 
> We are sending you this email because you very kindly adopted Anwen who was the first female koala brought into the Koala Hospital as a result of the devastating bushfires which ravaged the Mid North Coast of New South Wales and many other parts of Australia at the end of last year.
> 
> Anwen is about 4-5 years old, and had badly burnt hands, feet, arms and fur.  For months she sat quietly in a basket in an intensive care unit. When it was decided her wounds had healed enough to no longer need dressing she was moved to an external, rehabilitation yard. Although quiet, she was active, cheeky and enjoyed moving around her enclosure and eating leaf.
> 
> The current times are very challenging for everyone and we wanted to bring you a good news story to hopefully lift your spirits!   Anwen was ready to go home and was released back to her home range last Friday, 3rd April, 2020.
> 
> We would like to thank you for the wonderful support you gave to Anwen through our Adopt a Wild Koala Programme. Without your support Anwen may not have received the excellent care she was given which allowed her to heal and flourish. Our aim is to rescue, rehabilitate and release koalas back to their home range where possible.
> 
> While it was very sad to see Anwen go we know that this is the very best outcome. We only have 18 koalas on the Adopt a Wild Koala programme but in normal circumstances we treat more than 300 koalas a year.  We are hoping that you will leave your adoption in place until it is due for renewal to allow us to continue to care for the other koalas currently at the Port Macquarie Koala Hospital. If you choose to do this, you don't need to do anything and we will contact you about a month before your adoption is due to expire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anwen shortly after she was rescued early in November 2019.
> 
> Anwen after being moved from Intensive Care to a yard outside 27th December, 2019
> 
> Anwen being released back to her home range on 3rd April, 2020 which has regenerated beautifully thanks to the rain.
> 
> Best regards,
> Sue Ashton, President
> Koala Conservation Australia


What a cool response to your adoption, Rouge H!  That's excellent that Anwen healed and was successfully released.  The pictures are a nice chronology, she really got banged up from the fires.   Even before I finished your post I thought the treatment happened in Port Macquarie.  I've seen some videos or posts on Port Macquarie.  I'll have to look up her name but I kept thinking what the Director said in one of these posts, "That's the power of the koala."  (I forget exactly what she was referring to as its power but that's a great expression suitable for a tee-shirt slogan.  If we get to Australia, I'd like to visit Port Macquarie).  
In an hour I'll be watching "Secrets of the Zoo:  Down Under" having to do with bushfire rescues being treated at Taronga Zoo.
I think the Australia Zoo has adoptions.  I was looking at the choices, there was a male called Thor -- what a great name, he must be _really_ powerful!!! I might want to adopt a joey as they are so adorable and photogenic.


----------



## eagle1002us

lulilu said:


> She grew up on a narrow piece of the island -- beach 3 blocks in one direction; bay 2 blocks in the other.  In those days kids were left on their own to play and discover and they  sailed on their own all the time.


How great is that?    
The only association I have to NZ is that I did a study quite some time ago on wool marketing.  This may be too much information but basically the US has very little wool production mostly because farmers and ranchers raise lamb for meat, the wool is very secondary.   New Zealand raises sheep producing a coarse grade of wool suitable for carpets.


----------



## eagle1002us

Lejic said:


> Hehe thank you, I’ve shopped first hand plenty, just never tried secondhand. Hope it works out! If it does, I feel like I might get more older scarf styles... might be a slippery slope!
> 
> And oh great point about if a person’s sick how’re they bothering. Thank you!


Well, people's taste change change over time.   What you buy, new or resale, can be resold.  This potential makes the orange slope less slippery.


----------



## eagle1002us

This is a picture from pininterest showing a koala awakened by a garden hose during a heat wave.  A picture like this has been used to develop a mythology of the "drop bear" that drops from trees especially on tourists.  Drop bears are especially annoyed with people who do not speak English with an Australian accent.


----------



## Rouge H

OMG- The kangaroo hugging the teddy is precious... thank you for posting❤️


----------



## eagle1002us

I may be overthinking this but maybe the "Drop Bear" is what that person meant (in a couple of posts above) by saying, "That's the power of the koala."


----------



## eagle1002us

Rouge H said:


> Update on the status of my adopted Anwen:
> 
> 
> We are sending you this email because you very kindly adopted Anwen who was the first female koala brought into the Koala Hospital as a result of the devastating bushfires which ravaged the Mid North Coast of New South Wales and many other parts of Australia at the end of last year.
> 
> Anwen is about 4-5 years old, and had badly burnt hands, feet, arms and fur.  For months she sat quietly in a basket in an intensive care unit. When it was decided her wounds had healed enough to no longer need dressing she was moved to an external, rehabilitation yard. Although quiet, she was active, cheeky and enjoyed moving around her enclosure and eating leaf.
> 
> The current times are very challenging for everyone and we wanted to bring you a good news story to hopefully lift your spirits!   Anwen was ready to go home and was released back to her home range last Friday, 3rd April, 2020.
> 
> We would like to thank you for the wonderful support you gave to Anwen through our Adopt a Wild Koala Programme. Without your support Anwen may not have received the excellent care she was given which allowed her to heal and flourish. Our aim is to rescue, rehabilitate and release koalas back to their home range where possible.
> 
> While it was very sad to see Anwen go we know that this is the very best outcome. We only have 18 koalas on the Adopt a Wild Koala programme but in normal circumstances we treat more than 300 koalas a year.  We are hoping that you will leave your adoption in place until it is due for renewal to allow us to continue to care for the other koalas currently at the Port Macquarie Koala Hospital. If you choose to do this, you don't need to do anything and we will contact you about a month before your adoption is due to expire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anwen shortly after she was rescued early in November 2019.
> 
> Anwen after being moved from Intensive Care to a yard outside 27th December, 2019
> 
> Anwen being released back to her home range on 3rd April, 2020 which has regenerated beautifully thanks to the rain.
> 
> Best regards,
> Sue Ashton, President
> Koala Conservation Australia


In your first photo, Anwen has very bright eyes even tho she had showed signs of bushfire damage.  Eyes like that in a koala are to me a good sign that the koala will recover.


----------



## eagle1002us

Google:   Save Paws Koala girl gang for a cute U-tube brief video.

It's about 3 little orphan koalas find their buddies after bushfire.  
It's a cheerful video.


----------



## eagle1002us

Koalas and handlers pose for photos at Chimelong safari Park in Guangzhou, China. The park has successfully bred more than 20 koalas since it imported six of the animals from Australia in 2006. Photograph: Liu Dawei/Xinhua Press/Corbis
Courtesy:  Guardian.co.uk


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

*@Rouge H*

https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/australia-bushfire-koalas-released-intl-hnk/index.html
I glance at Cnn on line several times a day and I just saw an article on Koalas being released into the wild and there was a big picture of Anwen and comment on how famous she is!  "One of the most famous of the group is Anwen, a female whose photos went viral due to the severe nature of her burns -- they covered 90% of her body."

Here's Anwen fabulously dressed:


----------



## eagle1002us

Anwen and her new home!


----------



## Rouge H

eagle1002us said:


> *@Rouge H*
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/australia-bushfire-koalas-released-intl-hnk/index.html
> I glance at Cnn on line several times a day and I just saw an article on Koalas being released into the wild and there was a big picture of Anwen and comment on how famous she is!  "One of the most famous of the group is Anwen, a female whose photos went viral due to the severe nature of her burns -- they covered 90% of her body."
> 
> Here's Anwen fabulously dressed:



I just saw that and it makes me proud ❤️
The facility that nursed her back to health is amazing and she is special....
Thank you for pointing out the article


----------



## eagle1002us

Rouge H said:


> I just saw that and it makes me proud ❤️
> The facility that nursed her back to health is amazing and she is special....
> Thank you for pointing out the article


Believe me, Rouge H, it was my pleasure to share koala news with a fellow koala lover.
Right back at ya!


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


>


I'm really glad Mother Nature created an animal that so resembles a teddy bear.  Good thinking!   These little critters are so cheery at this time.  I try to include a variety of goofy animals that might interest others.  Thanks so much for your likes *Gnuj, etoupebirkin, Rouge H, julian.f, ODEDIHAIMS, Zucnarf* and others!


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Summerof89

May I chime in to have a quick rant. I have been shopping at my local H store for over a year now, I've had 3 different SAs as the first 2 moved on. My profile has accumulated to about 2-3 times the cost of a standard bkc, I mainly purchase rtw, shoes and some slg. I love the things I have bought so I have no regrets and I understand that delivery is nonexistent during covid 19, but I have been waiting since August 2018 for a bag and it annoys me a little bit to see other people being offered at my local store. I'm starting to wonder if it's me =(


----------



## acrowcounted

.


----------



## eagle1002us

Summerof89 said:


> May I chime in to have a quick rant. I have been shopping at my local H store for over a year now, I've had 3 different SAs as the first 2 moved on. My profile has accumulated to about 2-3 times the cost of a standard bkc, I mainly purchase rtw, shoes and some slg. I love the things I have bought so I have no regrets and I understand that delivery is nonexistent during covid 19, but I have been waiting since August 2018 for a bag and it annoys me a little bit to see other people being offered at my local store. I'm starting to wonder if it's me =(


Is it possible to talk to the manager to ask in a low-key way, "what's the way people get b&K?" [finesse my wording].  Talk to the manager and gradually bring the conv. to bags.   
Another thing is to ask to see the ones in the case.  That's what I did.  I was not offered the bag I wanted (which had come out that season and was promised to someone) but a year later I was able to get the exact same bag. 
Consider your competition.   The local H here moved into a new very upscale mall.  I am quite sure that area is crawling with well-off young professionals itching to start their H collection.   I would not have a prayer in hell to get offered a bag from that store.  The store wants to build up a client base and I no longer engage in the necessary "spend" to attract anyone's attention.  So I went to Paris twice and each time got a bag (the trips were several months apart).


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Summerof89

eagle1002us said:


> Is it possible to talk to the manager to ask in a low-key way, "what's the way people get b&K?" [finesse my wording].  Talk to the manager and gradually bring the conv. to bags.
> Another thing is to ask to see the ones in the case.  That's what I did.  I was not offered the bag I wanted (which had come out that season and was promised to someone) but a year later I was able to get the exact same bag.
> Consider your competition.   The local H here moved into a new very upscale mall.  I am quite sure that area is crawling with well-off young professionals itching to start their H collection.   I would not have a prayer in hell to get offered a bag from that store.  The store wants to build up a client base and I no longer engage in the necessary "spend" to attract anyone's attention.  So I went to Paris twice and each time got a bag (the trips were several months apart).


Oops I missed this, truly sorry and thank you for your response . My current sa is the sm, she is very lovely and professional. I have asked about my bag request a few times and I always get “we haven’t received it yet but it will come”. I think I need to trust when I hear that but the super long wait does make me paranoid. Tbh I agree with what you said sometime I truly think it’s easier to go to Paris twice a year and get everything I need from FSH. I also find that with the price difference I can get some exotics there with the amount spent @ local store.


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> Is it possible to talk to the manager to ask in a low-key way, "what's the way people get b&K?" [finesse my wording].  Talk to the manager and gradually bring the conv. to bags.
> Another thing is to ask to see the ones in the case.  That's what I did.  I was not offered the bag I wanted (which had come out that season and was promised to someone) but a year later I was able to get the exact same bag.
> Consider your competition.   The local H here moved into a new very upscale mall.  I am quite sure that area is crawling with well-off young professionals itching to start their H collection.   I would not have a prayer in hell to get offered a bag from that store.  The store wants to build up a client base and I no longer engage in the necessary "spend" to attract anyone's attention.  So I went to Paris twice and each time got a bag (the trips were several months apart).



You and I both shop (or used to shop) at the same location. I have to say that after shopping there for 25+ years and spending more $ than I care to admit, the store is giving me the run around. For about 18 months I asked about a Kelly Pochette and got told stories. I know other people who got KPs from the store in that time period. I refuse to pay the ridiculous reseller markup. I realized that a KP is not likely going to happen for me. And it probably isn't a wise purchase any way, because I will use it only as a going out to dinner bag.  I analyzed what I really wanted/needed and got some pre-loved bags from The RealReal and the H website (a TPM Evelyne!). I feel that my collection is complete now. If anything, I'll cull bags that I'm not using.

Even when things open up, I'm not going to be buying much H RTW, china, or jewelry. I may buy a scarf or two, but that's not going to put in a position to get a B/K/C. And right now, I don't care.


----------



## eagle1002us

Summerof89 said:


> Oops I missed this, truly sorry and thank you for your response . My current sa is the sm, she is very lovely and professional. I have asked about my bag request a few times and I always get “we haven’t received it yet but it will come”. I think I need to trust when I hear that but the super long wait does make me paranoid. Tbh I agree with what you said sometime I truly think it’s easier to go to Paris twice a year and get everything I need from FSH. I also find that with the price difference I can get some exotics there with the amount spent @ local store.


Local Neiman Marcus store(s) in this area used to have small H boutiques inside the store.  There were nice bag displays but I don't remember any b's or k's on the shelves.  In an offhand way I knew there was a waiting list for those bags.  I think the waiting list stretched on for years.   If you asked to be put on the list you wouldn't have any idea of how close you were to actually being offered a bag.   A lot of H merchandising relies on a mystique of being mysterious.  In other words, the would-be-buyer is left hanging indefinitely because the whole process is obscure, not at all transparent.


----------



## Summerof89

eagle1002us said:


> Local Neiman Marcus store(s) in this area used to have small H boutiques inside the store.  There were nice bag displays but I don't remember any b's or k's on the shelves.  In an offhand way I knew there was a waiting list for those bags.  I think the waiting list stretched on for years.   If you asked to be put on the list you wouldn't have any idea of how close you were to actually being offered a bag.   A lot of H merchandising relies on a mystique of being mysterious.  In other words, the would-be-buyer is left hanging indefinitely because the whole process is obscure, not at all transparent.


Very true, that’s what scared me after so much spending already! Eeeekkkk


----------



## eagle1002us

Summerof89 said:


> Very true, that’s what scared me after so much spending already! Eeeekkkk


You and me both, *@Summerof89*.


----------



## BooYah

I don’t venture into the Hermes forum much but I do have a small collection of Birkins, Kellys and
H SLGs that I truly love 

I just wanted to wish all of you ladies a very wonderful Happy Mother’s Day today


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> You and I both shop (or used to shop) at the same location. I have to say that after shopping there for 25+ years and spending more $ than I care to admit, the store is giving me the run around. For about 18 months I asked about a Kelly Pochette and got told stories. I know other people who got KPs from the store in that time period. I refuse to pay the ridiculous reseller markup. I realized that a KP is not likely going to happen for me. And it probably isn't a wise purchase any way, because I will use it only as a going out to dinner bag.  I analyzed what I really wanted/needed and got some pre-loved bags from The RealReal and the H website (a TPM Evelyne!). I feel that my collection is complete now. If anything, I'll cull bags that I'm not using.
> 
> Even when things open up, I'm not going to be buying much H RTW, china, or jewelry. I may buy a scarf or two, but that's not going to put in a position to get a B/K/C. And right now, I don't care.


It's hard to detach from a brand you've grown to love.  Even for so small a thing as a lipstick that's been discontinued, it's possible to feel a little bit of loss.   Those H bags have been an important part of your life, EB, I know it.   I remember years ago you got awarded at the job for a creating a money-saving contract for a client.  And the bag you got to celebrate was a pretty turquoise or lighter blue-green with a matching ostrich flap.  Anna Wintour has defended people's interest in/collection of and fondness for clothes b/c among other attributes, clothes (and accessories) make memories concrete.   I think she's on to something.   (If you're surprised I remember that bag, well, I do remember outfits and accessories much easier, much more automatically than I can spell).  Your collection undoubtedly corresponds to significant points/events in your life.   Don't purge your collection too much.  I bet your daughter will have so much fun playing with it.  (I play with scarves all the time in creating new outfits so I know the feeling).

Happy Mothers Day to all tpf mothers.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Eagle,
You're right, many of my bags and jewelry correspond to life events, milestones and celebrations. Especially for items purchased in store. It makes it easier to justify large purchases.

As I’ve mentioned, I’m quite content with my collection right now.

And thank you for remembering my Kelly!


----------



## eagle1002us

*@nicole0612 *How _are_ you?  (Happy Mothers Day to you, too).   So, how'd your work situation go?  Did things get resolved to your satisfaction?


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Eagle,
> You're right, many of my bags and jewelry correspond to life events, milestones and celebrations. Especially for items purchased in store. It makes it easier to justify large purchases.
> 
> As I’ve mentioned, I’m quite content with my collection right now.
> 
> And thank you for remembering my Kelly!


I would have done exactly what you did when you got a bonus.   Head to H.   It has the _best_ souvenirs.


----------



## Eman T

hope everyone stay safe and healthy
I am beginning my journey to Hermes bag, and is planning to get myself a sellier 28 in the second hand market. Thank you so much for all the information you guys share here and be honest about the Hermes marketing strategy and the vibe they are giving out. 
I really don’t get it, are we not always been taught not to do unnecessary spending even we could afford it? It’s just not environmentally friendly and it isn’t right. 
I live in Asia and in recent years a lot of us have been focusing more on leading a minimalist life and spare resources to help the ones in need ( for sustainability etc)
I hope Hermes could revisit their marketing and branding strategy post-covid 19. The culture just doesn’t sound right to me


----------



## eagle1002us

Eman T said:


> hope everyone stay safe and healthy
> I am beginning my journey to Hermes bag, and is planning to get myself a sellier 28 in the second hand market. Thank you so much for all the information you guys share here and be honest about the Hermes marketing strategy and the vibe they are giving out.
> I really don’t get it, are we not always been taught not to do unnecessary spending even we could afford it? It’s just not environmentally friendly and it isn’t right.
> I live in Asia and in recent years a lot of us have been focusing more on leading a minimalist life and spare resources to help the ones in need ( for sustainability etc)
> I hope Hermes could revisit their marketing and branding strategy post-covid 19. The culture just doesn’t sound right to me


If you think about sustainability as prolonged use as opposed to a fashion-oriented culture driven by style turnover  then Hermes is in a way sustainable.  The bags are meant to last.  There is a certain timelessness to styles like the kelly bag.   The bags can rejuvenated by spa treatment.  Yet even though Hermes is anchored in tradition and craftsmanship, changes in styles, colors, and inspiration make the brand exciting.  There's always something to see.   In that sense it's not a sustainable choice.   It's planned obsolescence meant to make companies money.   
So, if you get one bag and wear it to death that's sustainable.   Or, if you buy several bags and flip some of your older bags to get them, to me that's sustainable.  Because the bag continues to be used, it doesn't wind up in a landfill.


----------



## eagle1002us

Of course, an alternative to collecting H bags is to collect silver jewelry.  Now, I think of this as a great look.  Oh, maybe a little over the top but who cares?  

 I have one of the bracelets shown which is an H bracelet.  I love this chunky assortment.  The model carries off the display admirably.  There might be more than one H bracelet, if the picture was a little larger I'd be able to hone in on it, I think.

This chunky look was big about 10 years ago, say, 2010-2011.   I much prefer this kind of look to the "punk" safety-pin inspired look of H jewelry that replaced it.   I wonder if anybody bought the punk line?  Post a pix if you have, maybe I'll see it in a new way.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> *@nicole0612 *How _are_ you?  (Happy Mothers Day to you, too).   So, how'd your work situation go?  Did things get resolved to your satisfaction?



Thank you for thinking of me Eagle. You are so thoughtful! My work situation was resolved at the last possible moment, right before I would have needed to give notice, about two weeks ago. I was approved to continue my leave until June. It looks like that may correspond with the second wave here, but it also looks like working in a busy healthcare setting will continue to be risky for quite some time into the future in any case. Several of my close coworkers have been infected, unknown if from patients or from working in close quarters with so many others. Now I’m thinking more about the small llogistics, like how to pump milk and keep it sterile while at work. My only idea so far is to take a quick body shower, keep the pump in my car with ice packs and go down to the garage to pump. I will figure it out. I’m not ready to retire yet! 
It’s funny, because things have changed so much. Both my husband’s and my departments are on mandatory reduced hours because hospital admissions are down so much. My husband’s contracted salary and benefits were reduced, where every previous year they have been increased. Our income will be down about 1/3 for 2020 and we have some of the steadiest jobs in the economy. We are lucky to still be in a fine place financially, but have so many set household expenses that luxury purchases will need to be much more intentional this year.


----------



## eagle1002us

Someone needs a hug.


----------



## Dididi

Summerof89 said:


> May I chime in to have a quick rant. I have been shopping at my local H store for over a year now, I've had 3 different SAs as the first 2 moved on. My profile has accumulated to about 2-3 times the cost of a standard bkc, I mainly purchase rtw, shoes and some slg. I love the things I have bought so I have no regrets and I understand that delivery is nonexistent during covid 19, but I have been waiting since August 2018 for a bag and it annoys me a little bit to see other people being offered at my local store. I'm starting to wonder if it's me =(



Understand the frustration. But can I just ask how much have you accumulated with your current SA? I heard from others that the spent with your previous SA doesn't really count in some countries/stores. Could be wrong of course. What combination are you after? Is it really specific? I find it's easier to get the offer if you give them a lot of options for your first bag.


----------



## eagle1002us

Summerof89 said:


> Very true, that’s what scared me after so much spending already! Eeeekkkk


Appreciate your verification.   It's good to hear that others are "creeped out" (to use a colorful expression) by H merchandising approaches.


----------



## eagle1002us

Silver chunky chain necklace is a simple look, but when you combine it with layer chunky bracelet then it will give a boho and casual look. This look is 2020 fashion per matchedz.com, who is on Pin interest.

Maybe this means that H's emphasis on chunky chain jewelry of a decade ago will return.  Anybody remember this bracelet?.


----------



## Summerof89

Dididi said:


> Understand the frustration. But can I just ask how much have you accumulated with your current SA? I heard from others that the spent with your previous SA doesn't really count in some countries/stores. Could be wrong of course. What combination are you after? Is it really specific? I find it's easier to get the offer if you give them a lot of options for your first bag.


i haven't really calculated (because I just didn't want to know LOL) i would say 2 times the cost of a B30 with my previous SA and perhaps the equivalent of a bag with my current. i feel like my current is warming up, she is very helpful I am just impatient about the long wait. I am quite specific because i have a few pieces already purchased from other countries in my collection, however i have given them around 10 options/varieties. I love the things i have purchased and i use/wear them it's no problem but i think for now i will stop and just wait patiently. =)


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

jimmie staton said:


> Hi, I went Hermes Online to purchase the Hermes agenda refills for 2020 for my Hermes Vision Agenda Cover (I know I'm very late in getting this, but I have been using my Louis Vuitton PM agenda) and was told that all Hermes distribution centers in the U.S. and abroad are shut down due to the Corona Virus Outbreak (and rightfully so, but everyone else is still doing business) and no merchandise is going out until further notice. Bummed out right about now. I even tried secondary markets and there are none to be had. (I would take a used one that is written in right about now) I told myself that this year I would use my Louis Vuitton and give the Hermes a break... wished I would have gotten it at the end of 2019 just in case like I original told myself and completely talked myself out of it.
> "J!m"



I have often read how someone wants a ombre lizard CDC and someone else says oh, there's one on H.com.  But  come to find out it's already sold out.  
During the past 4-6 weeks, I have experienced this feeling of "now you have it now you don't."  
When lime bags first came out in early 2019, it didn't occur to me to get a lime belt.  Mid-year, made a jaune vif skirt and looked up belts.  Lime was not to be seen.  This year ordered ordered a belt in green.   When I heard H resumed shipping, I looked up belts again.  In that one month, April to May, lime belts had come in again and my size either got sold out or was never delivered.  Plus the green belt was way too large and a smaller size was sold out.  Had thought of belting a green jacket but I didn't have the jacket at the time I purchased the belt.   Supposedly H will get more shipments of belts.  
Sadly, timing is everything.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for thinking of me Eagle. You are so thoughtful! My work situation was resolved at the last possible moment, right before I would have needed to give notice, about two weeks ago. I was approved to continue my leave until June. It looks like that may correspond with the second wave here, but it also looks like working in a busy healthcare setting will continue to be risky for quite some time into the future in any case. Several of my close coworkers have been infected, unknown if from patients or from working in close quarters with so many others. Now I’m thinking more about the small llogistics, like how to pump milk and keep it sterile while at work. My only idea so far is to take a quick body shower, keep the pump in my car with ice packs and go down to the garage to pump. I will figure it out. I’m not ready to retire yet!
> It’s funny, because things have changed so much. Both my husband’s and my departments are on mandatory reduced hours because hospital admissions are down so much. My husband’s contracted salary and benefits were reduced, where every previous year they have been increased. Our income will be down about 1/3 for 2020 and we have some of the steadiest jobs in the economy. We are lucky to still be in a fine place financially, but have so many set household expenses that luxury purchases will need to be much more intentional this year.


Good to hear from you again, Nicole.   Are the schedules shortened enough that your concern about getting Covid is somewhat alleviated?   Did you get some sufficient PPE?   I gather the hotbed for contagion is the family.  One person gets it (supposedly by hanging out) and then the rest of the fam catches it.   The obits have easily more than doubled in the newspaper.  Very depressing.   

If being home a lot reduces your family's risk of contagion, I think in the long run (when this pandemic is over or controlled) is worth the trade off of less $$.  -- I'm not implying you complained at all.


----------



## eagle1002us

Rescued koala shares a secret with a buddy.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Good to hear from you again, Nicole.   Are the schedules shortened enough that your concern about getting Covid is somewhat alleviated?   Did you get some sufficient PPE?   I gather the hotbed for contagion is the family.  One person gets it (supposedly by hanging out) and then the rest of the fam catches it.   The obits have easily more than doubled in the newspaper.  Very depressing.
> 
> If being home a lot reduces your family's risk of contagion, I think in the long run (when this pandemic is over or controlled) is worth the trade off of less $$.  -- I'm not implying you complained at all.



Same to you eagle! You are keeping this thread going and I appreciate it 
Unfortunately, I don’t think that the reduced schedule will make much of a difference, because I will still be in contact with the same people three days a week instead of five. So with hundreds of people in nearby proximity coughing, eating, sneezing it seems that if someone is infected the risk of spreading is fairly high. We still do not have enough PPE at the hospital, but we have had the chance now to purchase now to purchase what we need through online sellers. We are just now getting shipments purchased 1-2 months ago through Chinese sellers, the only available source at that time, and 1/2 are what we ordered (regular disposable face masks, and the other half are random other associated supplies). My husband ordered them, so I’m not sure if he ordered based on a photo and maybe the description was different but in another language? In any case it’s always funny to open the package. One huge package was only the filters for masks, so now I will buy a disposable mask with a filter pocket in order to use these, but the really amusing one was two days ago we received a shipment and it was the huge plastic face shields instead of disposable masks! I don’t think we have a use for these (luckily!).


----------



## eagle1002us

Such beautiful eyes on this albino joey.   I've heard of pink eyes but I never imagined they could be so beautiful.


----------



## etoupebirkin

After 12 years, I just quit my job. It became untenable. Still in a bit of shock that I did it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Well my bosses called and emailed and promised to address the things that were making my life untenable. I’m going to give it a go.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Wow, EB, that's huge!  I hope your bosses come through for you.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Nicole, I'm glad to read your leave was extended!  Still many difficult days ahead, though.  I know you'll take every precaution possible.  Sending big hugs!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> Wow, EB, that's huge!  I hope your bosses come through for you.


I hope you and your family (the dogs, too) are doing well amidst the craziness.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> I hope you and your family (the dogs, too) are doing well amidst the craziness.



We are well, EB, thank you for asking.


----------



## lulilu

etoupebirkin said:


> Well my bosses called and emailed and promised to address the things that were making my life untenable. I’m going to give it a go.



Wow, EB.  You were really pushed past your limit.  I hope the boss does the right thing--did he know about the issues before you quit?


----------



## keiloj

Hello!! Hope you're all staying safe & sane during these unprecedented times! I'd love your opinion on this...

What're your thoughts when you see someone in their late 20s carrying a B? For reference, I'm Chinese & based in Vancouver; no shortage of Asians (at any age) sporting expensive goods! 

I love the B25 because of it's dainty size & I only carry the essentials. I'm 5'3 & athletic so I feel the dimensions of the B25 will work for my frame. This would be my daily non-work bag so it'll be in a stiffer leather (togo etc) so it keeps its shape with use & darker/versatile color (think Etain or Vert Amande). Thinking of pre-own so I don't have to wait but my mother and I will also check out the local H store when it re-opens. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## etoupebirkin

lulilu said:


> Wow, EB.  You were really pushed past your limit.  I hope the boss does the right thing--did he know about the issues before you quit?


I felt I was not getting the support I required on a proposal with critical deadlines this upcoming week. Communication was lacking. And I did not have authority to make decisions. The situation is being rectified to my satisfaction at the moment. I made my point with the people I work with that I will not be a sump to complete work if I’m not given proper help.


----------



## nicole0612

Cavalier Girl said:


> We are well, EB, thank you for asking.



So glad! I love it when you check in here! Wishing you and the pups well


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> I felt I was not getting the support I required on a proposal with critical deadlines this upcoming week. Communication was lacking. And I did not have authority to make decisions. The situation is being rectified to my satisfaction at the moment. I made my point with the people I work with that I will not be a sump to complete work if I’m not given proper help.



It looks like your point got through since they responded so quickly. Understandably, they value your contributions seriously enough to do what it takes to retain you. I just hope that their responsiveness continues.


----------



## csshopper

etoupebirkin said:


> Well my bosses called and emailed and promised to address the things that were making my life untenable. I’m going to give it a go.


eb- through the years you've mentioned some of your horrendous project timelines and the crushing hours to meet deadlines and yet you hung in there. It sort of sounded like it was taken for granted because it seemed to happen again and again, If it's in your best interest to go, make it final. Obviously your bosses are in a panic, they'd be hard pressed to find someone willing to do what you have done for your work place. Hold them accountable. Take care of your needs, whatever you decide. Best wishes to you!


----------



## eagle1002us

I am not the person below.   Maybe one day I will be.  Photo courtesy of pininterest.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Proposal was submitted this morning. Going to take next week off.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Proposal was submitted this morning. Going to take next week off.


A change of scenery is always helpful in situations like you experienced.  The office is not the only place in the world but I know from experience sometimes it feels like it.

You mentioned I remembered your turquoise ostrich bag.  I also remember the Ghillie trimmed bag in English Green, a very lovely b-day pressie.  I have a CDC in English Green which is on of my favs.  You have no idea how I slobbered and drooled over the pc screen looking at that bag, I probably came close to electrocuting myself.    Dark green bags are hard to come by and it was _such_ a handsome bag.


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle,
Glad you like my Ghillies. It's a great bag. When I go out nowadays, I take Cleo (the psychedelic Plume). That bag just makes me smile.

I've been chilling at home. Knitting. Cleaning clutter. And... 
I have been experimenting with a sourdough starter. And I am making my first "real" boule today and tomorrow. The bread literally takes 2 days to make. Even though it is a "beginner" recipe, it really is best for experienced bakers.
We'll see how it turns out!!! I'll take pics.


----------



## eagle1002us

I have no idea how the picture of a koala taking a selfie came about.   It's really cute.  The upside-down koala is actually a little joey (not fully grown) koala.   This little guy realized his daily task of sleeping some 20 hours a day actually is much easier when you _lie down_.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> eagle,
> Glad you like my Ghillies. It's a great bag. When I go out nowadays, I take Cleo (the psychedelic Plume). That bag just makes me smile.
> 
> I've been chilling at home. Knitting. Cleaning clutter. And...
> I have been experimenting with a sourdough starter. And I am making my first "real" boule today and tomorrow. The bread literally takes 2 days to make. Even though it is a "beginner" recipe, it really is best for experienced bakers.
> We'll see how it turns out!!! I'll take pics.


Is the boule a soup container if it's hollowed out?  Panera's boule is pretty good but homemade would be incredible.
So how was your week off?   
My challenge has been that it's really hard to get rid of clothes I've made or bought especially if they still fit.   This has been the biggest adjustment to retirement.   Over the years I would routinely cull clothes and donated an appreciable quantity.  But I also have stuff that's 20 years old that I still like and wear from time to time.  Retirement implies dressing more casually.  Not my thing.  But I did start getting some Johnny Was pieces, a boho patchwork look that's colorful but not uber dressed up.  (For me, the "cure" to too many clothes is more clothes!).  It's going to be a gradual process.  I feel like I live in NYC b/c that's where everyone has too little closet space unless they have a storage unit . . . like Iris Apfel.  (I hope she gets herself cloned so she's around forever).  If not a storage unit then a couple of rolling racks like Project Runway contestants have.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I am not bored. I am terrified. I am in Seattle and my husband and I both work in healthcare in direct patient care. Things are really bad here and our whole hospital is being converted to critical care from medical floors and expected to somehow increase our bed capacity to 3x capacity within weeks, but not allowing proper PPE due to shortages/not wanting to scare nurses who need to be face to face with patients constantly and don’t have access to proper PPE. I am on maternity leave for another 3 weeks, though my husband is back at work now. Things have changed just in the last few days. One of my colleagues just died after being exposed. I am wondering if I should resign and give up my whole life’s work and career to try to save my life, or if it will even make a difference. No sick time or leave time will be approved for the foreseeable future without a +Covid test, so that’s not an option. I hope the news we are getting from China is true and things will improve after a few more months. What would you do? Would you resign? I have 2 weeks to decide. Last week I was terrified my city would go into lockdown, now we essentially are but some people still go out and congregate in public. Now I am terrified if they do not order us all to stay inside.


*@nicole*, have things gotten better working with the corona outbreak, less unnerving, more routine?  

I had a routine yearly checkup with a doc cancelled by the Doc Associates.  I had been toying with the notion of cancelling the appointment myself b/c it's for b/p checkup.  There are probably lots of people that should see the doc before I do.   The last couple of times I went for the annual checkup, I used the stationary bike for an hour at a pop a couple of times/week for a while and doc was pleased with results.   This year I didn't have time or want to do that (too many sewing projects, then closet rearranging project).  So relieved with being cancelled I jumped on the bike for the first time in maybe a couple of weeks and did 45 min.  Which is a good start .


----------



## eagle1002us

*@Rouge H*





I have adopted a koala from the Australian Koala Foundation.  Her name is Lucy.  This is the bio:

"Lucy is a mischievous girl who prefers to keep an eye on you from her vantage point, up high on the perching. She is great at acrobatics and can often be found swinging along the branches by only her front arms. Unlike some of the other youngsters, Lucy hates weigh day (we don't blame her), but she will always hang around afterwards for the delicious leafy reward."

I didn't realize till I went on the AKF site that a stuffed koala I'd bought from a vendor on ebay -- who sells a lot of them -- was probably an AKF product.   This koala looked the most realistic of those I've seen.  It was inexpensive.  It did take 2 months to arrive and I almost cancelled the order but it was worth the wait.  Here's a pix:
It was nicely packaged and can be displayed while packaged.


----------



## eagle1002us

I am now part of the Koala Army.   

*Thank you for enlisting in the Koala Army!*


As Commander in Chief (CIC) of the Koala Army I am writing to welcome you to the new and refreshed *Koala Army*.

We have planned our mission; our final mission to save the Koala.

We have watched the Australian Government go silent; even though the Koala was listed in April 2012 and a Koala Recovery Plan was supposed to have been written by the end of 2014 – we are now completely convinced that it will never be written and that existing laws in Australia are completely useless.The bulldozers of course did not go silent and it is time to stop them destroying our beautiful country.  

That is why *we need you*. I know you love the Koala and that you want the Australian Government to protect it. Of course they will say they are, but listing a species and protecting their habitat are two different things.



_Click to read Urban's Hero's Journey_

With *80%* of the world’s forests already gone, there is no reason at all for anyone on this planet to think we can keep going with unsustainable destruction, not to mention the animal suffering that occurs every time a tree goes down.

Koala forests of Australia house thousands of other species. The Koala Protection Act is the only way to get some fairness back into the forests.

So, my Koala Army, with Urban at the helm be ready to instigate a *Battle Plan* of action to achieve our mission.

Firstly, we have to _*recruit*_; no army can achieve its mission without numbers on the ground.

That is your first mission, sign up, tell your friends and let the fun begin!

Roger over and out.
*Commander in Chief*






*Contact Urban with any questions or comments*


----------



## qatariozi

Hello everyone, 
Am planning on buying my first hermes bag and i am so excited. I am really in love with the Vert Amande color. I searched on the web for a 25 Togo Kelly Sellier in Vert Amande, but what i can find is in epsom. I’ve found A togo Vert Amande Birkin/ Kelly Retourne but not in Sellier. Does anyone know if Kelly Sellier vert amande exists in Togo or just epsom?


----------



## acrowcounted

qatariozi said:


> Hello everyone,
> Am planning on buying my first hermes bag and i am so excited. I am really in love with the Vert Amande color. I searched on the web for a 25 Togo Kelly Sellier in Vert Amande, but what i can find is in epsom. I’ve found A togo Vert Amande Birkin/ Kelly Retourne but not in Sellier. Does anyone know if Kelly Sellier vert amande exists in Togo or just epsom?


Standard sellier Kelly bags do not (or very very very very rarely) come in Togo. Most togo sellier bags are special orders.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> *@nicole*, have things gotten better working with the corona outbreak, less unnerving, more routine?
> 
> I had a routine yearly checkup with a doc cancelled by the Doc Associates.  I had been toying with the notion of cancelling the appointment myself b/c it's for b/p checkup.  There are probably lots of people that should see the doc before I do.   The last couple of times I went for the annual checkup, I used the stationary bike for an hour at a pop a couple of times/week for a while and doc was pleased with results.   This year I didn't have time or want to do that (too many sewing projects, then closet rearranging project).  So relieved with being cancelled I jumped on the bike for the first time in maybe a couple of weeks and did 45 min.  Which is a good start .



Thanks for thinking of me, Eagle. I can’t really say, because I was lucky to be able to extend my maternity leave. I still have not been paid yet this year because of all of the administrative rigmarole, but the upside is  that I still don’t have to go back to work for two more weeks. That is when my health insurance cuts off. I suppose things are better, in that we have entered a new way of life, like everyone else. A person cannot physiologically stay in a perpetual state of panic; there is an obvious upside to that, and the downside is that as we go about our lives it’s hard not to notice people relaxing their safety standards. It will be very difficult going back to work in two weeks for a number of reasons, but I am grateful to have had the time off with my family that I have enjoyed. My husband is not working much either after a frantic first few weeks of working overtime. The hospitals are mostly empty and all staff are required to take unpaid days off and pay cuts. It is a a strange time. This is much better than the alternative though. 
Congratulations on your koala adoption, she has a very sweet face and I’m glad that you were able to help her.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks for thinking of me, Eagle. I can’t really say, because I was lucky to be able to extend my maternity leave. I still have not been paid yet this year because of all of the administrative rigmarole, but the upside is  that I still don’t have to go back to work for two more weeks. That is when my health insurance cuts off. I suppose things are better, in that we have entered a new way of life, like everyone else. A person cannot physiologically stay in a perpetual state of panic; there is an obvious upside to that, and the downside is that as we go about our lives it’s hard not to notice people relaxing their safety standards. It will be very difficult going back to work in two weeks for a number of reasons, but I am grateful to have had the time off with my family that I have enjoyed. My husband is not working much either after a frantic first few weeks of working overtime. The hospitals are mostly empty and all staff are required to take unpaid days off and pay cuts. It is a a strange time. This is much better than the alternative though.
> Congratulations on your koala adoption, she has a very sweet face and I’m glad that you were able to help her.


I was wondering what the hospital where I am did with docs and staff that didn't have to do their routine b/c of social distancing.   In my experience, being off work -- even at the cost of unpaid leave -- is much more satisfying than the prospect of twiddling my thumbs at work.  
Nicole, I'm glad things have settled down for a while where you are.  Our state still has too many casualties to open up.  I am really looking forward to visiting the bookstore eventually.  I'm in the category which is urged to stay home, period _or else_.   The koalas have been a pleasant diversion.   I wanted to adopt a kinda young koala and one that is maybe a nonconformist koala is perfect.   She is cute, isn't she?


----------



## eagle1002us

Orphan kangaroo from Pin Interest


----------



## eagle1002us

Quokkas are considered the happiest animal on earth.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  Zombie QQuokka


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, how is your first day back going.  Smoothly, I hope.

Eagle, I'm enjoying the pictures.  My DDIL did a semester in Australia and loved it.  When she and my DGS traveled with my DGD to New Zealand for a semester, they did a layover in Australia.  It was during the wildfires, and they weren't able to see as much as they would have liked.  Like you, I'm considered very high risk for covid 19, but have testing coming up soon that I must do.  What a strange time we're living in.

Nicole, I'm so glad you have a bit more time at home.  I worry that with everything going on right now we may not have seen the worst of this hideous virus.  Please stay safe!


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> I was wondering what the hospital where I am did with docs and staff that didn't have to do their routine b/c of social distancing.   In my experience, being off work -- even at the cost of unpaid leave -- is much more satisfying than the prospect of twiddling my thumbs at work.
> Nicole, I'm glad things have settled down for a while where you are.  Our state still has too many casualties to open up.  I am really looking forward to visiting the bookstore eventually.  I'm in the category which is urged to stay home, period _or else_.   The koalas have been a pleasant diversion.   I wanted to adopt a kinda young koala and one that is maybe a nonconformist koala is perfect.   She is cute, isn't she?



Thank you Eagle. To be honest, our city is fairly expensive and we still have set expenses like a mortgage, retirement contributions, college fund, school fees (that my son is not attending, of course), and these add up so fast, so we have needed to become more conscious of our finances, which is really a good thing. In the past we would have my income + 2-3x what my husband is making now to cover our expenses + desires, so we have made adjustments. That is the downside of working less. I used to make so many impulse purchases in the past and now I am more aware of what daily things cost and am more mindful of being responsible with my bank account, which is a good feeling. I have to admit that I first was a little petulant, not about big purchases, but about the little things, like realizing that I couldn’t just click “buy” on amazon when a seller was charging $45 for a $3 mustard that was out of stock, or silly little things like that. I’ve never been set on maintaining a stream of luxury purchases, to me being financially comfortable has meant that I can buy anything practical without having to consider the cost or reasonableness, that is luxury to me! Trader Joe’s mustard at “reseller” prices  
Yes, your little darling is adorable! Do they send you photos and updates about her?


----------



## nicole0612

Cavalier Girl said:


> EB, how is your first day back going.  Smoothly, I hope.
> 
> Eagle, I'm enjoying the pictures.  My DDIL did a semester in Australia and loved it.  When she and my DGS traveled with my DGD to New Zealand for a semester, they did a layover in Australia.  It was during the wildfires, and they weren't able to see as much as they would have liked.  Like you, I'm considered very high risk for covid 19, but have testing coming up soon that I must do.  What a strange time we're living in.
> 
> Nicole, I'm so glad you have a bit more time at home.  I worry that with everything going on right now we may not have seen the worst of this hideous virus.  Please stay safe!



Hi Cavalier Girl! So good to hear from you! Thank you for thinking of me! Also thinking of you EB!! (I hope work is not backtracking on their promises).
CG, I will be thinking of you with your upcoming testing and please stay safe! I think at least medical offices are taking proper precautions and have a good system in place by now. You may want to call ahead and mention that you are at higher risk and see if they can bring you right into the exam room when you arrive instead of waiting in the lobby.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cavalier Girl said:


> EB, how is your first day back going.  Smoothly, I hope.
> 
> Eagle, I'm enjoying the pictures.  My DDIL did a semester in Australia and loved it.  When she and my DGS traveled with my DGD to New Zealand for a semester, they did a layover in Australia.  It was during the wildfires, and they weren't able to see as much as they would have liked.  Like you, I'm considered very high risk for covid 19, but have testing coming up soon that I must do.  What a strange time we're living in.
> 
> Nicole, I'm so glad you have a bit more time at home.  I worry that with everything going on right now we may not have seen the worst of this hideous virus.  Please stay safe!





eagle1002us said:


> Orphan kangaroo from Pin Interest


I had no idea young kangaroos (joeys) could be so affectionate.   And, koala joeys too.  The really young ones can be caught looking at their moms with a look of love.  When koalas become adults, from time to time they look very happy, like when their chest is being rubbed. There's a video circulating widely of this adult koala with a look of bliss as that's happening.  Should the person move to rubbing the face, the koala (eyes shut all the while the better to concentrate) lightly pulls down on the person's arm to get it back where it was.    It's nice to see animals look happy like that.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cavalier Girl said:


> EB, how is your first day back going.  Smoothly, I hope.
> 
> Eagle, I'm enjoying the pictures.  My DDIL did a semester in Australia and loved it.  When she and my DGS traveled with my DGD to New Zealand for a semester, they did a layover in Australia.  It was during the wildfires, and they weren't able to see as much as they would have liked.  Like you, I'm considered very high risk for covid 19, but have testing coming up soon that I must do.  What a strange time we're living in.
> 
> Nicole, I'm so glad you have a bit more time at home.  I worry that with everything going on right now we may not have seen the worst of this hideous virus.  Please stay safe!


Cavalier Girl, I am very happy you and others like the pictures.  Every day, sometimes twice a day, Pininterest sends me a pile to look at.  
A friend of mine did a junior year abroad in Australia and loved it, too.  It's very beautiful.  I wish Australia had entered my consciousness earlier in life, say 20s or 30s so I could have gone hiking there.  
 We costed out going for maybe 10 days.  Maybe next year.  
The wildfires must have been incredible to see.  Unbelievable.  Probably gobs of smoke, right?


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Madam Bijoux

I am loving all these animal pictures.


----------



## Rouge H

The innovative ways to put a smile on your face in these uncertain times...





Eagle-thanks for the sweet pictures- you certainly have made me smile


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Rouge H

I want to hug these fur babies


----------



## Cavalier Girl

^ Me too, Rouge H!


----------



## Rouge H

Cavalier Girl said:


> ^ Me too, Rouge H!


Speaking of fur babies how are yours doing?


----------



## nicole0612

It is so nice to see the simple happiness of animals! I see this in my kids also. It is a good reminder to me that regardless of awful world events, it is still in human and animal nature to be happy, and that is beautiful to me!


----------



## eagle1002us

*@Rouge H* 
Thank you so much, Rouge H.   I was hoping you'd notice that I adopted a koala, too.   Was Anwen released to the forest or is she still under medical care?   If she was released, did you get another koala in her place?











T










Madam Bijoux said:


> I am loving all these animal pictures.


.
*@Madam Bijoux*, I'm really pleased that you like all the animal pictures.  Evidently Aussies refer to their land or country as "Oz."   There's a fair amount of truth in that in a place where "teddy bears" climb to the treetops.


Rouge H said:


> I want to hug these fur babies


*@Rouge H *I got a folder by email from the Australian Koala Foundation the other day with the title, "Cute Koalas Inside!"  They know how to market themselves!

Eagle-thanks for the sweet pictures- you certainly have made me smile[/QUOTE]
I am happy to do it and glad you guys like them.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Rouge H said:


> Speaking of fur babies how are yours doing?



Emma and Mia are doing great, but my 14 year old, Dolly, is slowing down.  She has a neurological issue that her neurologist hasn't been able to pin down, and I won't put her under for another MRI.  As long as she still wants to cuddle and is eating and drinking with gusto, I'm happy to have every possible moment with her.  She's loving this whole "mommy has to stay home" thing!

How are your babies doing?  Haven't seen a picture of that precious puppy in a while.  Try-color, right?


----------



## eagle1002us

Cavalier Girl said:


> ^ Me too, Rouge H!


I like round things.   The koalas are rounded in such an appealing cuddlely (sp?), with their cute little tushies and large fluffy ears


Rouge H said:


> I want to hug these fur babies


It drives me wild to see those rounded furry bodies and big fluffy ears. I just want to reach my hands out and pet them and talk to them.  If we ever make it to Australia we're going to visit one koala site after another and get a picture at each one.  (That's the plan).


----------



## Rouge H

Cavalier Girl said:


> Emma and Mia are doing great, but my 14 year old, Dolly, is slowing down.  She has a neurological issue that her neurologist hasn't been able to pin down, and I won't put her under for another MRI.  As long as she still wants to cuddle and is eating and drinking with gusto, I'm happy to have every possible moment with her.  She's loving this whole "mommy has to stay home" thing!
> 
> How are your babies doing?  Haven't seen a picture of that precious puppy in a while.  Try-color, right?



My two young babies are quite mischievous to say the least❤️  My oldest 12yr old we found out has a heart murmur..Other than that she’s doing really well says the cardiologist. I agree as long as they are happy, eating and loving, I see no reason to put them through testing that further stresses them.


----------



## Rouge H

eagle1002us said:


> *@Rouge H*
> Thank you so much, Rouge H.   I was hoping you'd notice that I adopted a koala, too.   Was Anwen released to the forest or is she still under medical care?   If she was released, did you get another koala in her place?


Anwen was released back into the wild and is being monitored. As of now she’s thriving and I do hope she finds true love and lives happily ever after with babies and lots of love. I wasn’t able to adopt another Koala as they didn’t have any others,howeve, I do contribute to the monitoring and care when needed for the hospital in general.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Rouge H, those faces!  Nothing quite like puppies.  Well, except oldies.   

Not to have murmur until 12 is wonderful!  Did your cardiologist give it a grade, and is she on any medication?

Give them all snuggles for me!


----------



## eagle1002us

I don't know what this white animal is -- some kind of camel, a llama?  






Here's a couple of general questions I'd like to pose to the group:
1.  Do you guys have any plans for vacation later this year or next?   I came across some Australia travel info and b/c of Covid -- which they are apparently doing a very good job with limiting the spread -- you can only enter the country if you're Australian.  And once you do return you have 14 days quarantine at some place designated by the government, I don't think it's home, maybe some kind of hotel.  
2.  If in the U.S., have you been experiencing delays with U.S. postal mail?  I thought the Covid delays had begun to taper off yet I've had two or three packages arrive very close to coming to me but then stall out at some nearby postal conduit.  Just sit.  For days.  I mean, there are many many worse problems than mail delays.  With that said, is mail arriving with delays?  I had a package from the west coast -- a scarf, naturally -- make it as far as Sacramento and then disappear for 10 days or more.  I got an USPS investigation or tracing process started but no word came.  Finally, out of the blue the scarf came and 2-3 days later USPS told me the scarf had just been delivered.  
I'm thinking of getting stuff delivered by UPS or FedEx but it might be a hassle for sellers on ebay or etsy.  Department store deliveries using those companies seem to come right on time.  Now, this is the only period I've ever had difficulty getting mail so I do have to put the problem in perspective.


----------



## eagle1002us

Rouge H said:


> My two young babies are quite mischievous to say the least❤️  My oldest 12yr old we found out has a heart murmur..Other than that she’s doing really well says the cardiologist. I agree as long as they are happy, eating and loving, I see no reason to put them through testing that further stresses them.
> View attachment 4748687
> View attachment 4748688


Beautiful dogs!


----------



## lulilu

Eagle, FedEx and others have the same problems.  FedEx sent me a notice that they didn't even try to deliver a package the other day and maybe it will come Tuesday.  I get more delay messages each week.


----------



## India

Rouge H, I've had Cavaliers now for over 36 years.  Further testing is probably not necessary but it would be good if a boarded cardiologist could osculate the heart.  Regular vets often don't hear low-grade murmurs.  Even a doppler is not invasive  but most likely not necessary at this point.

There are excellent meds for mitral valve disease which can be of huge benefit.  My now 14 year old Shimmer (Chadwick Candlelight) went into congestive heart failure in late Oct and we almost lost her.  She's now on a diuretic (Spironolactone) twice daily (1 pill cut in half), Enalapril twice daily, and the "miracle drug" for Cavaliers, Pimobenden, twice daily.  She's doing amazingly well for 14!


----------



## eagle1002us

lulilu said:


> Eagle, FedEx and others have the same problems.  FedEx sent me a notice that they didn't even try to deliver a package the other day and maybe it will come Tuesday.  I get more delay messages each week.


Thanks lulilu for passing on that intell.   I saw a H cuff I liked that is rare to find.  Ordered it and got a bait and switch.  Ugh.  Now the problem is getting the seller to take back what he sent me.  Between UPS erratic deliveries and street closures and possibly also demonstrations it's not clear whether the guy's dodging the delivery or the item's just not being delivered.


----------



## eagle1002us

India said:


> Rouge H, I've had Cavaliers now for over 36 years.  Further testing is probably not necessary but it would be good if a boarded cardiologist could osculate the heart.  Regular vets often don't hear low-grade murmurs.  Even a doppler is not invasive  but most likely not necessary at this point.
> 
> There are excellent meds for mitral valve disease which can be of huge benefit.  My now 14 year old Shimmer (Chadwick Candlelight) went into congestive heart failure in late Oct and we almost lost her.  She's now on a diuretic (Spironolactone) twice daily (1 pill cut in half), Enalapril twice daily, and the "miracle drug" for Cavaliers, Pimobenden, twice daily.  She's doing amazingly well for 14!


Greetings, India!  It's been awhile.


----------



## eagle1002us

.


----------



## eagle1002us

Rouge H said:


> I just saw that and it makes me proud ❤️
> The facility that nursed her back to health is amazing and she is special....
> Thank you for pointing out the article


*@Rouge H*, I started watching a video on koalas produced for Aussie schools.   It was narrated in the person of an extremely handsome vet, with red hair.   Anyhow, little kids asked questions and in response to one of them he said Anwen had been released and is doing well.   What I also found interesting was that the video included a clip of a huge wrap-around billboard in Times Square showing a live animation of the bushfires from six months ago.  The billboard was in thanks to American firefighters who joined Aussie counterparts in fighting the blazes.  

Someone asked about climate change and the vet remarked that koalas cannot stand heat.  I don't think climate trends in Australia can be turned around anywhere soon, it's no different than all these other struggling countries.  
Koalas have been recently identified as functionally extinct -- maybe that means "extinct for all practical purposes" b/c the population will never bounce back.   What is needed for the latter is a huge amount of forest not being divided and subdivided for housing developments or farms.  Like what existed earlier in the 20th C.  Koalas do wander around looking for a mate but if forests are separated it's hard to maintain genetic diversity.  This make koalas prone to chlamydia and results in what's called "dirty bottom."  Anwen had that, I'm sure she was treated for it as a matter of course.  

I do wish I'd see or hear about evidence of water stations being built in Australia.  I thought some of the fund drives, notably a Go Fund Me with tremendous public response, was supposed to build these.  B/c if people see a thirsty koala (and these little guys do beg, bless their hearts) they tend to pour water from their bottles down the open mouth of the koala which somehow or other can eventually flood its lungs and kill it. Koalas have to lap water from a basin of some sort to slow their intake b/c they don't normally drink water (they rely on the water content of leaf).  Who has basins in the outback?   A good number of video clips show Aussies putting small containers of water near koalas, which is heartening -- looks like this is done primarily for neighborhood koalas, not those in the middle of the forest.


----------



## Rouge H

India said:


> Rouge H, I've had Cavaliers now for over 36 years.  Further testing is probably not necessary but it would be good if a boarded cardiologist could osculate the heart.  Regular vets often don't hear low-grade murmurs.  Even a doppler is not invasive  but most likely not necessary at this point.
> 
> There are excellent meds for mitral valve disease which can be of huge benefit.  My now 14 year old Shimmer (Chadwick Candlelight) went into congestive heart failure in late Oct and we almost lost her.  She's now on a diuretic (Spironolactone) twice daily (1 pill cut in half), Enalapril twice daily, and the "miracle drug" for Cavaliers, Pimobenden, twice daily.  She's doing amazingly well for 14!



Thank you s much for your input- I did take my girl to a Cardiologist and her heart murmur I ever so slight that it did not require medication. The DR did give me an app to download on my phone to monitor her and record. This years follow up was the same as the first visit and I am grateful. The Vets say she is in amazing shape for her age. 

Hug your baby for me and keep in touch❤️


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> .


So glad you consistently endorse my picture choices *@Gnuj *When I see your signature I know immediately I made good choices.


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> .


I have been a little puzzled by the joey koala's awkward pose in the first picture.  Then it occurred to me that the koalas that get stuffed teddies are those that have lost their mothers.   So, it's possible that the baby koala is using the teddy to mime riding on its mother's back.   Thought everyone would want to know that  .


----------



## Rouge H

Eagle- I vote you the Koala Ambassador....❤️
I wish there was something we could do to truly make a difference....


----------



## eagle1002us

Rouge H said:


> Eagle- I vote you the Koala Ambassador....❤
> I wish there was something we could do to truly make a difference....


Rouge H, Thank you so much for the Koala Ambassador suggestion.   I was _really pleased_ by that.   Certainly if I'm ever in a position to make that happen I will give a teddy bear along with some water to every koala who wants one!


----------



## eagle1002us

Rouge H said:


> Eagle- I vote you the Koala Ambassador....❤
> I wish there was something we could do to truly make a difference....


Rouge H, I was tremendously pleased by your suggestion that I become a Koala Ambassador.   I was at the dentist this am, and all the while he was fussing with my crown and the hygienist fussing with my teeth, I was thinking to myself, I could be a Koala Ambassador.  That would be lovely.   Thank you for your sweet suggestion.


----------



## eagle1002us

I thought my first post tonight disappeared so I wrote the second.   Oh, heck, I could easily write 20 expressing the same sentiment, Rouge H.


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> So glad you consistently endorse my picture choices *@Gnuj *When I see your signature I know immediately I made good choices.



I love all your choices Eagle1002us.  Seeing your pictures makes my day better


----------



## eagle1002us

This is the way Koalas should drink water, from a container, while they're relaxing in the treetops.





The proper way for koalas to drink:  lapping water at their own pace. 




Koalas saved from a raging flash flood which you can see thru the car windows.
Sorry for picture duplication, I'm trying to figure out the system.


----------



## Rouge H

They’re like little people❤️❤️❤️❤️
that’s so darn adorable...


----------



## eagle1002us

Rouge H said:


> They’re like little people❤❤❤❤
> that’s so darn adorable...


That's _exactly_ what I think about them, Rouge H, adorable and very like humans.


----------



## eagle1002us

Because koalas spend at least 6 months in their mother's pouch, they like to hide to limit overstimulation.  Here's a young koala being rescued from Australia's bush fires, a horrifying experience for many.  Rescue workers tuck such koalas in their jacket to calm them.  Rescuers also throw blankets over them before they pluck a koala from a tree or off the road, this also settles them down a bit.


----------



## eagle1002us

And, of course, teddies calm orphan koalas.  Koalas are pretty vulnerable to stress.  They don't bounce back easily.  .


----------



## eagle1002us

Rouge H said:


> They’re like little people❤❤❤❤
> that’s so darn adorable...


I totally, totally agree with you, Rouge H.


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> I love all your choices Eagle1002us.  Seeing your pictures makes my day better


What a nice thing to say, Gnuj!    I wish you a great many happy days!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

This koala snuck into this air-conditioned car and refused to leave.


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 4755831
> View attachment 4755833
> View attachment 4755834
> 
> Because koalas spend at least 6 months in their mother's pouch, they like to hide to limit overstimulation.  Here's a young koala being rescued from Australia's bush fires, a horrifying experience for many.  Rescue workers tuck such koalas in their jacket to calm them.  Rescuers also throw blankets over them before they pluck a koala from a tree or off the road, this also settles them down a bit.



I can't decide which is my favorite picture! I would decide on one then you will post more


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> I can't decide which is my favorite picture! I would decide on one then you will post more


_Thank you_, Gnuj!   I particularly like the last one b/c the koala looks like he's a passenger in a taxi cab.   Like *@rougeh* said, they are like humans!


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> _Thank you_, Gnuj!   I particularly like the last one b/c the koala looks like he's a passenger in a taxi cab.   Like *@rougeh* said, they are like humans!



I finally decided I liked the one where the koala is hiding in the rescuer’s jacket then you post the one with a teddy bear.  I’m just going  to like them ALL and not play favorites.


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> I finally decided I liked the one where the koala is hiding in the rescuer’s jacket then you post the one with a teddy bear.  I’m just going  to like them ALL and not play favorites.


Sounds fine with me.       I like the one in the rescuer's jacket, too.   I was watching a similar rescue and the guy said to the koala, "Oh, you want to hide?" as he tucked the little critter in his jacket the same way.  

And another thing that is going on in Australia seems to be the prizing of koalas, especially, females -- "pretty females" they're often called (I would agree) -- b/c vets emphasize that females can produce 5 joeys over their lifetime.  (The males spend their time patrolling their territory and rubbing the dark scent gland on their chest on trees and anywhere they can as a way of saying, "This is mine and this is mine. . .").

Females are the hope that the population endures at some level and doesn't go totally extinct by 2050.  From what I can tell, about 6-7 years ago there were so many koalas on Kangaroo Island they were considered pests and culled.  I can't imagine a koala being a pest, I think an overload of koalas would be a utopia.  But if all the koalas who sneak into air-conditioned cars won't get out, that could be a problem.


----------



## LovelyLillyGirl

eagle1002us said:


> This koala snuck into this air-conditioned car and refused to leave.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4755920


Adorable!


----------



## eagle1002us

LovelyLillyGirl said:


> Adorable!


Thank you, *@LovelyLillyGirl*!


----------



## Naznin_loves_Vintage

Hi, I want to start of by saying that I have been a silent reader for over the past years and how this site helped and educate me many when purchasing for a preowned designer bag. This forum has always been a first go to site for me, for that a big thank you. 

This is also my first post and I am excited to be a member of this online purse community.

My name is Naznin and I live in The Netherlands. I have recently purchased a Vintage Hermes Kelly as an investment bag, to fund my college degree. I read somewhere that a Hermes bag is a beter investment than gold. So I thought, sure what other reason can one have to justify buying a bag one loves.

A little about my Hermes Story:

I bought the bag in Auction from Switzerland,  however, I want to resell it at a reasonable relative low price. The reason why I want to sell it a little personal and I rather have a quick sale than just having it on my shelves. I was thinking of €2000 as an asking price. Would this be fair and do you recommend me of any place where I could sell this directly to?

My Hermes Kelly needs to undergo a Hermes Spa Treatment for it to go back to life to its old glory . It is overal in okay condition, but a spa can definitely boost its value.

Specifications: Black smooth leather, gold metal hardware, 23x35x13 cm (1989) Original without dustbag and box , including keys and lock.

I will have the bag within a week in my possession but in the meanwhile, please have a look at the attached pictures. I will post more closeup pictures.
	

		
			
		

		
	




I look forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## Rouge H

Please read the rules with regards to your post.


----------



## eagle1002us

Rouge H said:


> The innovative ways to put a smile on your face in these uncertain times...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eagle-thanks for the sweet pictures- you certainly have made me smile



I guess when these teddies on the roller coaster will put their little arms up in the air as they're riding when they get a little older.  Cute video!


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> eagle,
> Glad you like my Ghillies. It's a great bag. When I go out nowadays, I take Cleo (the psychedelic Plume). That bag just makes me smile.
> 
> I've been chilling at home. Knitting. Cleaning clutter. And...
> I have been experimenting with a sourdough starter. And I am making my first "real" boule today and tomorrow. The bread literally takes 2 days to make. Even though it is a "beginner" recipe, it really is best for experienced bakers.
> We'll see how it turns out!!! I'll take pics.


How are you doing at work and elsewhere, *@etoupebirkin*?   I am making a simple pullover short sleeve top out of a natural linen burlap sold by Mood Fabrics, they're the Project Runway resource for fabric.  I had bought a $20 remnant of some kind of textured fabric of autumnal looking flowers, probably an upholstery leftover, from G Street Fabrics.  I backed it with the burlap and then decided a matching top would be nice.  I used my tee-shirt pattern, simple, easy.  Burlap does have character but geez it really ravels quickly.  I'm still working on the top b/c I need to make it smaller so it fits into the vest.  Also, I lost a bit of weight.  The fabric has no drape whatsoever.   It's really suited for storing potatoes, it's got so much body.   This is the vest.  I didn't pull it down in the back before I took the picture so you can see a bit of the burlap at my shoulders.

I am still getting the hang of posting pictures here.  Sorry about the billboard size picture, I really wanted just the thumbnail.



I was surprised to find out there's a lot of colored burlap out there, in bright colors.  There's a company that specializes in it.  My combo of natural linen + flowery remnant is very muted.


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> I am loving all these animal pictures.


Thank you, *@Madam Bijoux *!


----------



## eagle1002us

Cavalier Girl said:


> ^ Me too, Rouge H!


 Thank you *@Cavalier Girl*!


----------



## eagle1002us

Brief story of Ashton who lost his mom then 2 years later lost his koala buddy to renal failure.  They were not in the same enclosure but could communicate through vocalizations and scent (hence koalas' giant nose).  His buddy died of renal failure and Ashton became very depressed.  Staff finally gave him a koala toy to cuddle and he carries it everywhere.  








						Hugs cure koala depression
					

A DEPRESSED koala from Pinjarra became happier after zookeepers gave him a teddy bear to




					www.perthnow.com.au
				




I like koalas in part because they have some human-like emotions like this which means they're complicated animals.


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> How are you doing at work and elsewhere, *@etoupebirkin*?   I am making a simple pullover short sleeve top out of a natural linen burlap sold by Mood Fabrics, they're the Project Runway resource for fabric.  I had bought a $20 remnant of some kind of textured fabric of autumnal looking flowers, probably an upholstery leftover, from G Street Fabrics.  I backed it with the burlap and then decided a matching top would be nice.  I used my tee-shirt pattern, simple, easy.  Burlap does have character but geez it really ravels quickly.  I'm still working on the top b/c I need to make it smaller so it fits into the vest.  Also, I lost a bit of weight.  The fabric has no drape whatsoever.   It's really suited for storing potatoes, it's got so much body.   This is the vest.  I didn't pull it down in the back before I took the picture so you can see a bit of the burlap at my shoulders.
> 
> I am still getting the hang of posting pictures here.  Sorry about the billboard size picture, I really wanted just the thumbnail.
> View attachment 4760753
> 
> 
> I was surprised to find out there's a lot of colored burlap out there, in bright colors.  There's a company that specializes in it.  My combo of natural linen + flowery remnant is very muted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4760753


I'm back in the soup at work. I have two RFPs and one RFI all due by 7/26. And that RFP that I nearly quit over, we did not make it to round 2 as I predicted.

These other solicitations we have a much better shot at... so I'm working hard. I did finish a pandemic knitting project. I made up my own pattern for the thing.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> I'm back in the soup at work. I have two RFPs and one RFI all due by 7/26. And that RFP that I nearly quit over, we did not make it to round 2 as I predicted.
> 
> These other solicitations we have a much better shot at... so I'm working hard. I did finish a pandemic knitting project. I made up my own pattern for the thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4761808
> View attachment 4761809


Very pretty!   I admire your skill, EB.  I never learned to knit.  Crochet, yeah, I did that in the 70s.  Knitting is faster, right?


----------



## Hkittens

calling for experts in leathers, i own 2 b25 togo bags and the leathers feels very different. One feels moist and relaxed whereas the other one feels stiff and dry. Is it normal?? I purchased both from the store myself so im pretty sure theyre real. But can 1 leather feels so different? Can you tell by the pic?


----------



## acrowcounted

Hkittens said:


> calling for experts in leathers, i own 2 b25 togo bags and the leathers feels very different. One feels moist and relaxed whereas the other one feels stiff and dry. Is it normal?? I purchased both from the store myself so im pretty sure theyre real. But can 1 leather feels so different? Can you tell by the pic?


Just like people, no two animals have exactly the same skin. It is a natural product with natural variations. Perfectly normal.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hkittens said:


> calling for experts in leathers, i own 2 b25 togo bags and the leathers feels very different. One feels moist and relaxed whereas the other one feels stiff and dry. Is it normal?? I purchased both from the store myself so im pretty sure theyre real. But can 1 leather feels so different? Can you tell by the pic?


That's odd... from the pic they don't look like they are the same leather. The one on the left looks like clemence or togo and the one on the right ... not sure. The grains are much smaller and flat. It's hard to tell without seeing the entire bags. Anyway, yes it can happen that 2 bags made in same leather have a diff feel to them. I had a black K28 togo that was thin and dry feeling/looking (or ashy looking). None of my other togo bags were like this. I let that bag go. Was not a fan. Years later I got a black togo B30 and the leather is exquisite!!! The color is deep and saturated and she feels soft and silky. I love her soooooo!


----------



## Hkittens

U make me think of selling this bag too but this is actually one of my fav  its b25 blue nuit rghw 




Israeli_Flava said:


> That's odd... from the pic they don't look like they are the same leather. The one on the left looks like clemence or togo and the one on the right ... not sure. The grains are much smaller and flat. It's hard to tell without seeing the entire bags. Anyway, yes it can happen that 2 bags made in same leather have a diff feel to them. I had a black K28 togo that was thin and dry feeling/looking (or ashy looking). None of my other togo bags were like this. I let that bag go. Was not a fan. Years later I got a black togo B30 and the leather is exquisite!!! The color is deep and saturated and she feels soft and silky. I love her soooooo!


----------



## lulilu

Hkittens said:


> U make me think of selling this bag too but this is actually one of my fav  its b25 blue nuit rghw



There was a time a few years ago when (IMO) togo seemed thin and dry.  So definitely you can get different looking togo leathers.


----------



## eagle1002us

Orphaned koala joeys.  The stuffed animals comfort them.


----------



## swallowtails

Hi everyone, found this interesting Hermes on christie's and it is apparently a custom bag, though i'm not sure what this means. I would love to find one for myself. does anyone know what this bag is called? https://www.christies.com/lotfinder/Lot/a-custom-black-rouge-h-vache-6234540-details.aspx


----------



## Rouge H

eagle1002us said:


> Orphaned koala joeys.  The stuffed animals comfort them.
> View attachment 4779421
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779422
> View attachment 4779423
> View attachment 4779424



OMG...how Precious. I’ll take everyone home❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Rouge H

swallowtails said:


> Hi everyone, found this interesting Hermes on christie's and it is apparently a custom bag, though i'm not sure what this means. I would love to find one for myself. does anyone know what this bag is called? https://www.christies.com/lotfinder/Lot/a-custom-black-rouge-h-vache-6234540-details.aspx



Custom made bags from Hermes are one of a kind requested by VIP customers are just that one of a kind.


----------



## eagle1002us

Rouge H said:


> OMG...how Precious. I’ll take everyone home❤❤❤❤


You and me both, Rouge H!  I am thinking of doing another virtual adoption from the Australian Koala Foundation.  This description of Alinta is irresistable.

Alinta was born as a fourth generation Paradise Country female and is admired by many as a luminous little soul with a lovely, gentle nature. Her great grandmother, Snoopy, has taught her inherently to be polite, patient and above all kind. At ease with her status amongst the Koala colony, Alinta's clearly comfortable when commanding the limelight and will vocally announce her presence whenever she wants to be heard.


----------



## swallowtails

Rouge H said:


> Custom made bags from Hermes are one of a kind requested by VIP customers are just that one of a kind.


Thank you! I didn't know about custom made bags.


----------



## eagle1002us

Ninja Koala


Let's call this meeting of the Koala Fan Club to order


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 4781057
> View attachment 4781060


After I had looked at the Sweet Dreams scarf in the SOTD I had little monsters in mind.  The scarf is full of them, rather amusingly drawn.  The picture above, well, we can all agree it's a monster.    I probably won't find another one like this so it's doubtful I'll ever put a monster in Chat again.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

At first I though someone put a hat on this koala but it's actually a couple of parrots resting on his head.




I found this nice travel blog on Pin-interest by this couple that travel a lot. I read the post (it had pictures) of their experience seeing and holding koalas in Australia.  They said that koalas are cute no matter what they do (such as sleeping a whole bunch) and that holding a koala at an animal sanctuary gave them a close-up experience of koalas' fluffiness, softness and surprisingly heavy weight.  Of course I was drooling over their experiences.  The blog popped up on Pin-interest when I was searching koala pictures.  It's ourwanders.com.









						Our Favorite Wildlife Encounters In Australia – Our Wanders
					

Let us show you our overwhelming and unforgettable wildlife encounters in Australia while driving along the Eastern coastline.




					ourwanders.com
				



Two birds resting on a sleeping koala.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

I didn't realize you were a knitter, EB! I've been teaching knitting for years, and have finished quite a few sweaters during lockdown... are you also on Ravelry? 



etoupebirkin said:


> I'm back in the soup at work. I have two RFPs and one RFI all due by 7/26. And that RFP that I nearly quit over, we did not make it to round 2 as I predicted.
> 
> These other solicitations we have a much better shot at... so I'm working hard. I did finish a pandemic knitting project. I made up my own pattern for the thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4761808
> View attachment 4761809


----------



## etoupebirkin

cakeymakeybakey said:


> I didn't realize you were a knitter, EB! I've been teaching knitting for years, and have finished quite a few sweaters during lockdown... are you also on Ravelry?


Cakes,
No, I’m not on Ravelry. Perhaps when I retire.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Work has been crazy busy. Last two-week pay period I worked 126.5 hours. The problem Is I only get paid for 32 hours per week. I finally opened my mouth to my boss and said it’s unsustainable. I need help. He promised to hire someone. At least I have access to a couple of interns

Luckily a proposal deadline moved back a week or I would be pulling out my hair.
Next year, I am not doing this.


----------



## eagle1002us

__





						**Hermes Chat**
					

OMG...how Precious. I’ll take everyone home❤❤❤❤  You and me both, Rouge H!  I am thinking of doing another virtual adoption from the Australian Koala Foundation.  This description of Alinta is irresistable.  Alinta was born as a fourth generation Paradise Country female and is admired by many as...




					forum.purseblog.com
				





etoupebirkin said:


> Work has been crazy busy. Last two-week pay period I worked 126.5 hours. The problem Is I only get paid for 32 hours per week. I finally opened my mouth to my boss and said it’s unsustainable. I need help. He promised to hire someone. At least I have access to a couple of interns
> 
> Luckily a proposal deadline moved back a week or I would be pulling out my hair.
> Next year, I am not doing this.


I was 32 hours, too, for a chunk of time, for various reasons.   
You're right, 126.5 hours/2 week pp is crazy.   I have had to work far more than 32 to meet particular deadlines.  If I was trying to finish an article I wanted to get published, that's one thing, it's creative and absorbing, the time flies.   But that's not sustainable indefinitely, project to project.  Burnout and fatigue are to my mind incompatible with the creativity and insight that make project results important and useful.    Do other people constantly burn themselves out like this?

I don't know quite how to say this as I am unfamiliar with work calling for RFP's (I think that's what you called it) and other procedural aspects.  But it sounds like you may be saying some of it really, really needs to be delegated.  You're the brains of the project.  It's inefficient if you're doing parts of a project that are way below your capability and pay grade.

But rather than delegate organizations like to say, "You do it."   Been there, too.  But not very often.


----------



## eagle1002us

The caption to this Instagram photo found on Pin Interest is, "Koalas are curious especially when they see beautiful birds."  Yup.  I've seen enough pictures of young koalas at sanctuaries who engage with birds, butterflies, etc. -- "making friends with them" is how posters put it.


----------



## madamelizaking

Hi hi  I usually don’t come in the chat, but didn’t want to make a whole post out of this. Did prices go down on some items? I swear the Oran sandal was $650 and I just went online and it’s $630?


----------



## acrowcounted

madamelizaking said:


> Hi hi  I usually don’t come in the chat, but didn’t want to make a whole post out of this. Did prices go down on some items? I swear the Oran sandal was $650 and I just went online and it’s $630?


Yes, recent price “increases” have actually been slight decreases in several categories, over the past few years. H is weird and applies non uniform price changes across thier entire catalog (some go up, some go down, no set percentages, seemingly scatterbrained!)


----------



## serene

I'm going out of my mind  can't stop thinking about lindy 26 in gold, but it seems impossible to get it from h.com and I just can't make myself buy one from reseller.. would be thinking is it fake or not.. and since i don't have h store anywhere near I'm in a pickle well, maybe i can get other bags in the meanwhile..


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Hi All - quick question: was Bleu Nuit available in handbags before 2015? The first mention I can find of it is in this post, but I recently purchased my first bag on TRR that was described as Bleu Nuit and the blind stamp is "P" - so I don't think it can be Bleu Nuit? Either way, it was a very dumb mistake to buy from TRR with their vague descriptions, but luckily they are accommodating a return.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Momentous day Chez eb.
After two years of learning to bench press, I finally have a 100lb bench press. DH overhead pressed 130lbs today too.
I also taught DS to make bagels.


----------



## etoupebirkin

The bagels.


----------



## 880

Hi Etoupe birkin, These are gorgeous!!!!! Can I ask,  do you use diastolic malt? (I have used barley malt syrup in the past, but I have never tried diast malt and some recipes say it makes for better texture and flavor)  And, do you find sometimes they misshapen? Hugs


----------



## etoupebirkin

880 said:


> Hi Etoupe birkin, These are gorgeous!!!!! Can I ask,  do you use diastolic malt? (I have used barley malt syrup in the past, but I have never tried diast malt and some recipes say it makes for better texture and flavor)  And, do you find sometimes they misshapen? Hugs


880 I use malt syrup. I started making bagels about 18 months ago. I ended up creating my own recipe. They are a cross between NY and Montreal style, with the best of both. I live in Northern Virginia, and there are no decent bagels to be found. So, I make my own. I like being able to control the ingredients and portion size. These bagels are about 84 grams each (pre-Bake weight).


----------



## 880

Thank you so much! yours look so professional for only starting 18 months ago! Just perfect and I’m about to eat my screen! I think 84 grams sounds perfect as DH and I are trying to cut down (ours are 115g which also I think gives me some issues with shaping . I’ve read about Montreal bagels but thought I couldn’t make one bc of the wood fired oven issue (thigh I did briefly think of adding abit of liquid smoke to the boiling water)  have a good weekend!


----------



## etoupebirkin

880 said:


> Thank you so much! yours look so professional for only starting 18 months ago! Just perfect and I’m about to eat my screen! I think 84 grams sounds perfect as DH and I are trying to cut down (ours are 115g which also I think gives me some issues with shaping . I’ve read about Montreal bagels but thought I couldn’t make one bc of the wood fired oven issue (thigh I did briefly think of adding abit of liquid smoke to the boiling water)  have a good weekend!



I shape my bagels by cutting off 84 grams of dough, rolling it in the cupped palm of my hand on the counter. Once it is well rounded, using two hands, I poke my thumbs through the center of the ball, making a doughnut shape, then I fit my hand through the hole and roll and shape the bagel.


----------



## eagle1002us

Gopher love (who knew?)


























Sorry for duplicate pictures, I haven't quite figured out how to upload these photos.


Koala mums and their joeys are so affectionate.


----------



## etoupebirkin

A picture of me bench pressing 100lbs.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

etoupebirkin said:


> A picture of me bench pressing 100lbs.
> 
> View attachment 4805802



Awesome!! Love your gym outfit too - I'm always more motivated to work out when I'm wearing something cute!


----------



## pursecrzy




----------



## etoupebirkin

Note: I am wearing a mask while benching PRs. It's not ideal. But I wear one because it's required. And I would never want to transmit COVID to anyone if I ever contract the virus.

I look at mask wearing as a sign of love and caring to my fellow man.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Note: I am wearing a mask while benching PRs. It's not ideal. But I wear one because it's required. And I would never want to transmit COVID to anyone if I ever contract the virus.
> 
> I look at mask wearing as a sign of love and caring to my fellow man.



Does someone stand by your head and hold their hand out over the bar as you lift?   Something like that seems to be happening in the picture. 

I used to go to the gym where I worked and I realized that people were being spotted during lifting.  But I never saw anyone stand with their hand extended over the bar.  Seems like an important move to incorporate into the process.


----------



## eagle1002us

It's Friday and after a solid week of eating eucalypt and snoozing, it's time for any Koala worth his salt to lean back, put his feet up on the nearest palm tree, and watch the world go by.


----------



## eagle1002us

The closest relative to Koalas is the Wombat.  The difference is that koalas live as high in trees as possible while wombats, with claws similar to koalas', dig burrows in the ground for shelter.  





Party Time!


----------



## eagle1002us

Darn Koalas are always messing up your hair!



Koalas are charismatic.


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> Does someone stand by your head and hold their hand out over the bar as you lift?   Something like that seems to be happening in the picture.
> 
> I used to go to the gym where I worked and I realized that people were being spotted during lifting.  But I never saw anyone stand with their hand extended over the bar.  Seems like an important move to incorporate into the process.


My coach is spotting me. He does this on all my big lifts.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> My coach is spotting me. He does this on all my big lifts.


Our gym at work is lucky not to have a whole list of mortalities.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Having a personal trainer is worth every cent. My trainer has a Masters Degree in Exercise Science and a Bachelor’s in Kinesiology. So he knows what he’s doing.

individualized training makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## serene

eagle1002us said:


> Darn Koalas are always messing up your hair!
> View attachment 4807322
> 
> 
> Koalas are charismatic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807409


These make me want to quit my job, move to australia and find a koala-rescue charity to work at


----------



## serene

etoupebirkin said:


> Having a personal trainer is worth every cent. My trainer has a Masters Degree in Exercise Science and a Bachelor’s in Kinesiology. So he knows what he’s doing.
> 
> individualized training makes all the difference in the world.


I've had a personal trainer now for a year and really love it! wasn't comfortable using all facilities at gym on my own before and just attended group classes. Now I prefer doing my own exercises  trying to be on my own now or then buy more time with PT later in fall.


----------



## eagle1002us

serene said:


> These make me want to quit my job, move to australia and find a koala-rescue charity to work at


Oh, I know what you mean, *@serene*!   The young women who work at Aussie zoos and koala sanctuaries get to play with the young koalas, I guess it's a way of socializing them. One young woman posted that her koala got annoyed when she stopped playing hide and seek with him.  There are also videos from zoo employees explaining what caring for koalas is like.  One guy was holding one of his favorite koalas and said, while ruffling its fur, that that was one of the primary benefits of the job.  (Like he might quit if he couldn't do that.  I see his point).  

I am dying to go to Australia to see them, hopefully to hold one.  Their beautiful fluffy ears and soft fur are just so enticing.  It wouldn't be easy to get to -- I've heard the trip described as grueling -- but it would be the trip of a lifetime.


----------



## eagle1002us

During heat waves, young koalas seem to like getting into small bowls of water.




This next koala was lapping from a small basin.  The next photo (below) showed the koala _in_ the basin, with a very satisfied look on his face. The caption was, "Never trust a drop bear!"





Koalas have fingerprints (each different) like people.  Here is a koala admiring his.


Koala joeys seem to be not so much underfoot as overhead.


----------



## eagle1002us

serene said:


> These make me want to quit my job, move to australia and find a koala-rescue charity to work at


*@serene* Yesterday I met a medical student who had been to Australia, held a koala and got her picture taken.  OMG, I was thrilled when I found that out.  She said the koala's fur was soft but dense [yes, that protects them from rain]. It was obvious she thought Australia was a wonderful place to visit.  I'm quite sure that this interaction was the universe prodding me to go there.


----------



## eagle1002us

Yesterday I met a medical student who had been to Australia, held a koala and got her picture taken. OMG, I was thrilled when I found that out. She said the koala's fur was soft but dense [yes, that protects them from rain]. It was obvious she thought Australia was a wonderful place to visit. I'm quite sure that this interaction was the universe prodding me to go there.


----------



## c18027

Prayers for all of the employees of the Chicago Hermès boutique that was looted last night!
(photos are still shots from various videos that have been circulating throughout the city.)


----------



## serene

c18027 said:


> Prayers for all of the employees of the Chicago Hermès boutique that was looted last night!
> (photos are still shots from various videos that have been circulating throughout the city.)
> 
> View attachment 4815381
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815382
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815388


Omg, I wonder will some stuff go to ebay. Maybe Hermes is able to track some down if they had exotics or special editions


----------



## eagle1002us

serene said:


> Omg, I wonder will some stuff go to ebay. Maybe Hermes is able to track some down if they had exotics or special editions


If the bags have a computer chip inside them so the leather team can refurbish bags, that info could be used to track down the whereabouts of the bags.


----------



## eagle1002us

Resourceful koala gets a drink by using family dog as leverage.
	

		
			
		

		
	




I'm cute and you know it.



An irresistible sexy koala


----------



## eagle1002us

In the video, the koala is batting the ornament back and forth.


----------



## eagle1002us

The big bird in the last picture is called the Secretary bird and is the world's tallest raptor.  He's at the San Diego Zoo.


----------



## etoupebirkin

c18027 said:


> Prayers for all of the employees of the Chicago Hermès boutique that was looted last night!
> (photos are still shots from various videos that have been circulating throughout the city.)
> 
> View attachment 4815381
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815382
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815388


That’s terrible. I have to think professional thieves were involved in this.


----------



## eagle1002us

*@etoupebirkin* Do stop short of lifting 900 lbs, tho.  I realize you're on a tear right now (sorry for pun) but cnn reported that a power lifter broke both his knees lifting 900 lbs.  His legs had to be immobile for a couple of months and then he had to learn to walk again.  900 lbs., huh?  That guy is just showing off, if you ask me. 









						Russian power lifter breaks both knees while attempting to squat nearly 900 pounds
					

A Russian power lifter broke both his knees while trying to lift nearly 900 pounds.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> *@etoupebirkin* Do stop short of lifting 900 lbs, tho.  I realize you're on a tear right now (sorry for pun) but cnn reported that a power lifter broke both his knees lifting 900 lbs.  His legs had to be immobile for a couple of months and then he had to learn to walk again.  900 lbs., huh?  That guy is just showing off, if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian power lifter breaks both knees while attempting to squat nearly 900 pounds
> 
> 
> A Russian power lifter broke both his knees while trying to lift nearly 900 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


That guy was at a RAW meet. (Eeesh!!!) That means these guys can do steroids etc. He probably bulked up too much too quickly. While he got strong, his bones could not stand the stress. There are guys that can squat over 1,000lbs, like the guy who played The Mountain on Game of Thrones. With. No. Steroids. 

I do feel sorry for the man. I don' t think there are enough pain killers.

I am working through a minor injury at the moment. I strained a muscle right behind my right scapula. Working it through. It's all I can do.


----------



## Rouge H

The cutest ever❤️ I plan on wearing..


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> That guy was at a RAW meet. (Eeesh!!!) That means these guys can do steroids etc. He probably bulked up too much too quickly. While he got strong, his bones could not stand the stress. There are guys that can squat over 1,000lbs, like the guy who played The Mountain on Game of Thrones. With. No. Steroids.
> 
> I do feel sorry for the man. I don' t think there are enough pain killers.
> 
> I am working through a minor injury at the moment. I strained a muscle right behind my right scapula. Working it through. It's all I can do.



Doesn't working through the pain irritate the muscle?  I used to use the rowing machine and jerked the cord to get the caloric measure up.  This resulted in a frozen shoulder.  That sucker took a year to heal and made it painful sleeping on one side.  I stopped using the rowing machine and never got back into it.  

I used to lift a 10 lb freeweight a certain number of reps but then I got tendonitis and went from 10 to 8 to 5.  Five seems pathetic but it's better than nothing.


----------



## eagle1002us

Rouge H said:


> The cutest ever❤ I plan on wearing..
> View attachment 4819222


What a terrific mask, Rouge H!  I've also been exploring koala prints and products.  I found a company called Spoonflower.com who has an Australian artist who does koala-printed fabrics, bedding, dining room decor and upholstery.  Really cute and colorful stuff.  The fabric which grabbed me was called "Drop Bear," made of a two part panel, a drop bear pattern and next to it an amusing explanation of the "danger" presented by drop bears.  I can copy the first panel easily but the second one can be seen better on the web site.  Here's the first panel, a fabric with allover drop bears, and and the second panel of the design captured on a pillow:


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Spoonflower.com explains the Drop Bear's significance:

*The Drop Bear. Looks like a big angry koala. Known to attack visitors of its bushland habitat.* Drops *from trees on to victims. Look up and live!
Be careful when you visit the Australian bushland - especially at night. When you least expect it, the Drop Bear will drop from the trees down on to its prey (often unsuspecting tourists). Usually attacks at night and victims are left scarred and bruised . . . or never seen again. The Drop Bear is an angry native animal that looks a lot like a giant koala - just not as cute. *This is not only a toy - it is an essential item for anyone visiting the Australian wilderness. The back of the bear contains very important information on the Drop Bear that may (or may not) be helpful in a crisis. * Fits on fat quarter, linen cotton canvas*


----------



## eagle1002us

Rouge H said:


> The cutest ever❤ I plan on wearing..
> View attachment 4819222


If such a mask is readily available, I might get one in a heartbeat.  It's a cheery mask.


----------



## Rouge H

eagle1002us said:


> If such a mask is readily available, I might get one in a heartbeat.  It's a cheery mask.


Its available on Etsy- Wimlymask.


----------



## eagle1002us

Rouge H said:


> Its available on Etsy- Wimlymask.


Thank you, *@Rouge H*, now I own two koala masks!  So cheery!


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

This little guy knows he's darn cute.  He has such a knowing smile.


----------



## Rouge H

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you, *@Rouge H*, now I own two koala masks!  So cheery!



I can’t wait to receive mine.


----------



## eagle1002us

Rouge H said:


> I can’t wait to receive mine.


You have a good eye, Rouge H.   It never occurred to me that masks could be so attractive.  Etsy is pretty good for crafted stuff that's reasonably priced.


----------



## Rouge H

eagle1002us said:


> You have a good eye, Rouge H.   It never occurred to me that masks could be so attractive.  Etsy is pretty good for crafted stuff that's reasonably priced.



i love Etsy, whenever I’m looking for something different I always check there first. There’s a shop that makes the cutest twillies for my Garden Party totes.
Browse through and you’ll find amazing things made by such talented people.


----------



## eagle1002us

Rouge H said:


> i love Etsy, whenever I’m looking for something different I always check there first. There’s a shop that makes the cutest twillies for my Garden Party totes.
> Browse through and you’ll find amazing things made by such talented people.


Absolutely true.  There was a vintage silver necklace I wanted but I hadn't seen it on the market in years -- 20 years, I'm not kidding.   An etsy seller had it and I was thrilled.  Another seller made a pendant of silver metal that looked very art nouveau and pretty at a good price.  Etsy is much more likely to have unique stuff than ebay.


----------



## eagle1002us

Quote from Australia on instagram:

It’s a little-known fact that some koala joeys are born with leopard print fur  We don’t yet know why only certain joeys are blessed with such incredible fashion sense, but we’re sure little April here is the envy of her friends. Whilst she may be a strong contender for the best-dressed #koala award right now, Australia’s leading marsupial experts have informed us that this chic pattern usually fades by the time these unique animals are around 12 months old. Sounds like April best make the most of her on-trend appearance while she can!


----------



## scarf1

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 4820536
> 
> 
> Quote from Australia on instagram:
> 
> It’s a little-known fact that some koala joeys are born with leopard print fur  We don’t yet know why only certain joeys are blessed with such incredible fashion sense, but we’re sure little April here is the envy of her friends. Whilst she may be a strong contender for the best-dressed #koala award right now, Australia’s leading marsupial experts have informed us that this chic pattern usually fades by the time these unique animals are around 12 months old. Sounds like April best make the most of her on-trend appearance while she can!


never heard of this before! Thanks!


----------



## eagle1002us

scarf1 said:


> never heard of this before! Thanks!


You're welcome!


----------



## cllb

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 4820536
> 
> 
> Quote from Australia on instagram:
> 
> It’s a little-known fact that some koala joeys are born with leopard print fur  We don’t yet know why only certain joeys are blessed with such incredible fashion sense, but we’re sure little April here is the envy of her friends. Whilst she may be a strong contender for the best-dressed #koala award right now, Australia’s leading marsupial experts have informed us that this chic pattern usually fades by the time these unique animals are around 12 months old. Sounds like April best make the most of her on-trend appearance while she can!


Haha! Very funny


----------



## eagle1002us

cllb said:


> Haha! Very funny


I took that picture seriously and maybe it's doctored?  I have to say I've looked at a lot of koala joey pictures and they never look like that, so maybe it is.  Maybe the leopard-spotted baby koala is a hoax just like the drop bear which drops on passing tourists who don't have an Aussie accent.


----------



## eagle1002us

I think these two little guys may be related or maybe the one in the basin went for the direct approach of the sink:






Coping with a heat wave and prolonged drought.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> That guy was at a RAW meet. (Eeesh!!!) That means these guys can do steroids etc. He probably bulked up too much too quickly. While he got strong, his bones could not stand the stress. There are guys that can squat over 1,000lbs, like the guy who played The Mountain on Game of Thrones. With. No. Steroids.
> 
> I do feel sorry for the man. I don' t think there are enough pain killers.
> 
> I am working through a minor injury at the moment. I strained a muscle right behind my right scapula. Working it through. It's all I can do.


What do the letters RAW stand for?


----------



## eagle1002us

Rouge H said:


> I can’t wait to receive mine.


Mine were shipped this am -- or, at least the seller bought a label.   
Do the filters have to be washed frequently?  I never had a mask with a filter.

.


----------



## eagle1002us

This kangaroo was orphaned.  His wildlife carer gave him this Teddy.  Every time he needs a hug he comes home to it.  Apparently animals are just like toddlers, they relate to the toy like it's a companion.


Henry.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## missbagwathi

Extremely annoyed with Hermes Australia. They told me they didn’t have the bag in Australia and soon after they did have it on their website. I don’t know of any other brand (luxury or otherwise) who don’t value their customer and the brand’s integrity. Seriously, why tell me none available in Australia instead of saying they can’t find me one at the moment. Does anyone think that it’s ok for Hermes to treat their customers like this? I’m pretty mad right now so fuming.


----------



## eagle1002us

missbagwathi said:


> Extremely annoyed with Hermes Australia. They told me they didn’t have the bag in Australia and soon after they did have it on their website. I don’t know of any other brand (luxury or otherwise) who don’t value their customer and the brand’s integrity. Seriously, why tell me none available in Australia instead of saying they can’t find me one at the moment. Does anyone think that it’s ok for Hermes to treat their customers like this? I’m pretty mad right now so fuming.
> 
> View attachment 4822271


----------



## eagle1002us

*@missbagwathi*
So sorry to hear of your difficulty getting prompt and useful info about bag availability.  Did you know that under the Hermes Shopping thread there are sub-threads for Hermes Sydney and Hermes Melbourne?  Maybe those can be helpful?
Speaking for my experience of the US Hermes (decades of experience with them) plus a couple of foreign trips outside the US, it is not an easy company to work with, to get product information in a timely manner.  No matter how much stuff a person has bought from H over the years, there is no guarantee that the individual store or the company will be forthcoming with information at any specific point in time.  This is why some people check out resellers.   

The best approach for getting something directly from your local boutique is to establish a relationship with a sales associate, but that could take some time and will undoubtedly involve a certain spending level which over time may amount to more $$ than buying directly from a reseller.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## serene

oh no.. please ladies help me know what to do  i’m going to friend’s wedding this weekend and was supposed to shop some things from heathrow through assisted terminal transfer. Now they let me know they can’t arrange terminal transfer which means no tax free hermes or cartier shops for me  i have monday quite free after the wedding before flying back so now wondering should i take the time and go to central london (30min train trip) and see what new bond st has in stock. I really want a scarf that they don’t sell at h.com but have in the store and see my chances for picotin or lindy. It would be really quick trip and no idea how long i need to wait in front of the shop before getting in. What to do.. not sure how safe it is in central london with corona and all...


----------



## eagle1002us

serene said:


> oh no.. please ladies help me know what to do  i’m going to friend’s wedding this weekend and was supposed to shop some things from heathrow through assisted terminal transfer. Now they let me know they can’t arrange terminal transfer which means no tax free hermes or cartier shops for me  i have monday quite free after the wedding before flying back so now wondering should i take the time and go to central london (30min train trip) and see what new bond st has in stock. I really want a scarf that they don’t sell at h.com but have in the store and see my chances for picotin or lindy. It would be really quick trip and no idea how long i need to wait in front of the shop before getting in. What to do.. not sure how safe it is in central london with corona and all...


If you have 5 hours free, and the airport info person says traffic is normal, including the tube, and if you miss the flight (I doubt that you would with 5 hrs) you can go to a hotel and reschedule the flight, I would probably do it.  I'm pretty sure I've done a wacky thing like this and if you succeed (nice scarf or bag attained) you could say it was a [fun] adventure.  Now, if you can call the boutique and find out whether the stock is pretty good (not sold out) that'd be "insurance" that the trip will be successful.   I know what it is to get a scarf no one's seen within your social circle.  I did that, at H in London about 15 years ago.   It was an "Aube" scarf honoring a Japanese rock band.  Nobody (3 other collectors who saw it) liked it.  And, I rarely wore it.  Aube's kind of a tricky design to fold well.   And this little group probably saw that scarf as something out of their comfort zone.  This was the problem with getting a scarf to impress others.  Sooooo, I'd get something that looks good on you even if it's been seen by others in your circle.  It's just a coincidence that I'm using London as an example, haven't been there in, well, 15 years.


----------



## eagle1002us

His name is Archer and he's small and round.


----------



## eagle1002us

A baby from the Australian zoo.  



This little guy is probably an orphan.  He's adorable, the way he latched on to the stuffed toy koala.  Koala's are really unique in the way they glom on to people and things.  Utterly charming.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## serene

eagle1002us said:


> If you have 5 hours free, and the airport info person says traffic is normal, including the tube, and if you miss the flight (I doubt that you would with 5 hrs) you can go to a hotel and reschedule the flight, I would probably do it.  I'm pretty sure I've done a wacky thing like this and if you succeed (nice scarf or bag attained) you could say it was a [fun] adventure.  Now, if you can call the boutique and find out whether the stock is pretty good (not sold out) that'd be "insurance" that the trip will be successful.   I know what it is to get a scarf no one's seen within your social circle.  I did that, at H in London about 15 years ago.   It was an "Aube" scarf honoring a Japanese rock band.  Nobody (3 other collectors who saw it) liked it.  And, I rarely wore it.  Aube's kind of a tricky design to fold well.   And this little group probably saw that scarf as something out of their comfort zone.  This was the problem with getting a scarf to impress others.  Sooooo, I'd get something that looks good on you even if it's been seen by others in your circle.  It's just a coincidence that I'm using London as an example, haven't been there in, well, 15 years.


I'm just worried about missing the flight.. maybe I'll leave it for another time  been spending so much already this year that better to spread the joy for next year... so on a ban island for now  maybe this is the universe's way to tell it to me


----------



## eagle1002us

*@Gnuj*  Thank you so much for consistently liking my animal photos. It makes me happy to know that people like these photos.    If I had a koala handy, he'd be hugging you for sure.


----------



## eagle1002us

*@etoupebirkin* Yesterday I saw an article on ccn.com about massage guns to treat pain that occurs a day or two later from working out.  Such equipment is called a percussive therapy device.  The article talked about several kinds of such equipment at varying price ranges.  I couldn't find the article today but I printed it out.  There was a disclaimer that the article was Amazon-influenced so money was going to change hands as a result.   Basically the device looks kinda like a hand-held blow dryer which simulates a massage, which helps blood flow and alleviates pain.

I figure you might be familiar with these devices.  I get pain the day after exercise, the day after the day after, and so forth from using a stationary bike.  I've complained about this for years to docs but it's a nuisance problem.
I have to take naproxen to get rid of the pain.

Can you tell me anything about these devices b/c I was thinking maybe I should get one.


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> *@Gnuj*  Thank you so much for consistently liking my animal photos. It makes me happy to know that people like these photos.    If I had a koala handy, he'd be hugging you for sure.


You post the best pictures! I can't help liking every one of them   I love all the eye candy that you are posting.  I would totally hug a koala too.


----------



## Rouge H

Too cute❤️❤️❤️❤️

Golden retriever puppies enjoy story time from a talking dragon 


https://mol.im/a/8650767


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> *@etoupebirkin* Yesterday I saw an article on ccn.com about massage guns to treat pain that occurs a day or two later from working out.  Such equipment is called a percussive therapy device.  The article talked about several kinds of such equipment at varying price ranges.  I couldn't find the article today but I printed it out.  There was a disclaimer that the article was Amazon-influenced so money was going to change hands as a result.   Basically the device looks kinda like a hand-held blow dryer which simulates a massage, which helps blood flow and alleviates pain.
> 
> I figure you might be familiar with these devices.  I get pain the day after exercise, the day after the day after, and so forth from using a stationary bike.  I've complained about this for years to docs but it's a nuisance problem.
> I have to take naproxen to get rid of the pain.
> 
> Can you tell me anything about these devices b/c I was thinking maybe I should get one.


Eagle, 
I bought a massager on Amazon. This is what I bought. I really like it.

https://www.amazon.com/RENPHO-Recha...&qid=1598109696&sprefix=Renphr,aps,153&sr=8-5


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Eagle,
> I bought a massager on Amazon. This is what I bought. I really like it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/RENPHO-Rechargeable-Massager-Muscles-Shoulder/dp/B01N4B6VY4/ref=sr_1_5?crid=UH8O16G8T9&dchild=1&keywords=renpho+deep+tissue+massager+handheld&qid=1598109696&sprefix=Renphr,aps,153&sr=8-5


Thank you, EB!  I will check that out soon.


----------



## eagle1002us

To me the koala on the left is checking out how soft the koala on the right is.  Looks pretty darn soft to me!  Softness is supposed to be what people feel right away from holding a koala.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Some adventures in Sourdough today. I'm baking for a socially distant party tonight.
The bread is very difficult and finicky to make, but I finally think I'm mastering it. I will know for sure when I cut into those babies and see the crumb. The crackers are made from Sourdough discard. And they are freaking addictive.


----------



## eagle1002us

Rouge H said:


> Too cute❤❤❤❤
> 
> Golden retriever puppies enjoy story time from a talking dragon
> 
> 
> https://mol.im/a/8650767


My koala masks came yesterday from etsy.  Hope to model them tomorrow.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Some adventures in Sourdough today. I'm baking for a socially distant party tonight.
> The bread is very difficult and finicky to make, but I finally think I'm mastering it. I will know for sure when I cut into those babies and see the crumb. The crackers are made from Sourdough discard. And they are freaking addictive.
> 
> View attachment 4825795
> View attachment 4825796
> View attachment 4825801


EB, since *@katekluet*, *@Gnuj* and myself are socially distant from you do we get a hunk of the bread?    Looks divine.


----------



## Rouge H

etoupebirkin said:


> Some adventures in Sourdough today. I'm baking for a socially distant party tonight.
> The bread is very difficult and finicky to make, but I finally think I'm mastering it. I will know for sure when I cut into those babies and see the crumb. The crackers are made from Sourdough discard. And they are freaking addictive.
> 
> View attachment 4825795
> View attachment 4825796
> View attachment 4825801



Those look delish as did your Bagels.❤️ I’ve been enjoying baking Zucchini and Banana bread.


----------



## Rouge H

eagle1002us said:


> My koala masks came yesterday from etsy.  Hope to model them tomorrow.



I received mine yesterday and so excited to wear it-but no plans to leave the house. I think I’ll wear it around the house


----------



## eagle1002us

Rouge H said:


> I received mine yesterday and so excited to wear it-but no plans to leave the house. I think I’ll wear it around the house


Congrats, they are quite attractive, aren't they? I do think it's quite reasonable to break it in. 

 I still don't know if those pleated paper masks should be worn blue side out or white side.  At least with a koala mask I know which side is front.


----------



## lolakitten

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 4822874





eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 4824198
> 
> His name is Archer and he's small and round.





eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 4824204
> 
> A baby from the Australian zoo.
> 
> View attachment 4824220
> 
> This little guy is probably an orphan.  He's adorable, the way he latched on to the stuffed toy koala.  Koala's are really unique in the way they glom on to people and things.  Utterly charming.



omg these pics are soooooo adorable!


----------



## lolakitten

@etoupebirkin your bread looks amazing...
DH and I have been experimenting with “breads”. He’s been trying to cut down on the simple carbs and I’m celiac, so we’ve been trying but and seed based breads.


----------



## lolakitten

How is everyone holding up here? I haven’t been on this thread in aaaages, but I miss it.
*waves from Canada*


----------



## lolakitten

eagle1002us said:


> What do the letters RAW stand for?



I’m not EB (obviously) but Raw powerlifting isn’t an acronym, it just means with little equipment.Typically just belt and for some, wraps. As opposed to geared, meaning they can use things like bench shirts Etc, which assist in Moving more weight Than you’d be able to without. The specifics are defined by each federation, but Raw/Geared doesn’t mean with the use of drugs. I know looooooots of Powerlifters who compete drug free. Those designations are identified in other ways.
(Powerlifter on hiatus here)


----------



## eagle1002us

lolakitten said:


> omg these pics are soooooo adorable!


Thank you, *@lolakitten*!   Pininterest sends me koala pictures every day b/c I've gotten into them b/c they're soothing in this Covid crisis.   Now, when I ask DH what he's looking at on the pc he says "animal pictures."  

Koala pictures are particularly addictive.


----------



## lolakitten

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you, *@lolakitten*!   Pininterest sends me koala pictures every day b/c I've gotten into them b/c they're soothing in this Covid crisis.   Now, when I ask DH what he's looking at on the pc he says "animal pictures."
> 
> Koala pictures are particularly addictive.



lol that’s a fun side effect!
We have been flooded with cat pictures here. We got a kitten a couple months ago and he has taken over our hearts and lives haha. (And my IG   So much that I started him his own account hehe)


----------



## lolakitten

This is our new little floof. His name is Pasha.


----------



## etoupebirkin

^^^The Fluff!!! The Fluff!!!
So cute!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

lolakitten said:


> lol that’s a fun side effect!
> We have been flooded with cat pictures here. We got a kitten a couple months ago and he has taken over our hearts and lives haha. (And my IG   So much that I started him his own account hehe)


Sounds very reasonable and expected.  Kittens are like that.  Why not post some kitten pictures here?


----------



## eagle1002us

lolakitten said:


> This is our new little floof. His name is Pasha.
> 
> View attachment 4827718
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827719


Momma mia, your floof is a beauty!   Is he a long-haired Siamese?  (His eyes have a beautiful blue).


----------



## lolakitten

eagle1002us said:


> Momma mia, your floof is a beauty!   Is he a long-haired Siamese?  (His eyes have a beautiful blue).



Thank you!
We think he’s a Ragdoll. He is from a local litter, no papers, so he’s likely a mix one way or another, but I fell in love with him the second I saw him


----------



## eagle1002us

lolakitten said:


> Thank you!
> We think he’s a Ragdoll. He is from a local litter, no papers, so he’s likely a mix one way or another, but I fell in love with him the second I saw him


I wondered about Ragdolls after seeing a program about cat breeds.  That they go limp in their owner's arms, that's wild.  Does he really get floppy?  (sadly, koalas don't do that that I know of).   Does he follow you from room to room (I thought I heard that's a trait of Ragdolls).  Really a very lovable breed, right?


----------



## lolakitten

eagle1002us said:


> I wondered about Ragdolls after seeing a program about cat breeds.  That they go limp in their owner's arms, that's wild.  Does he really get floppy?  (sadly, koalas don't do that that I know of).   Does he follow you from room to room (I thought I heard that's a trait of Ragdolls).  Really a very lovable breed, right?



yes that’s him to a T!
He can be in a deep sleep and if I get up even just to use the washroom, he follows me lol.
And....


----------



## eagle1002us

lolakitten said:


> yes that’s him to a T!
> He can be in a deep sleep and if I get up even just to use the washroom, he follows me lol.
> And....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827944
> View attachment 4827945
> View attachment 4827946
> View attachment 4827947
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827948


WOW!  This cat is A LOT!  He really emotes!!!!!!!  He's absolutely cute and darling -- I'm glad you posted all this pictures.    How in the heck did these traits get bred into the breed?  Amazing!


----------



## lolakitten

eagle1002us said:


> WOW!  This cat is A LOT!  He really emotes!!!!!!!  He's absolutely cute and darling -- I'm glad you posted all this pictures.    How in the heck did these traits get bred into the breed?  Amazing!


Haha thanks, he really is my baby boy   
That’s a very good question! My previous cats were not cuddly at all. This is my first experience with this breed.
The long hair is high maintenance though, but interestingly, he doesn’t shed at all!


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> Some adventures in Sourdough today. I'm baking for a socially distant party tonight.
> The bread is very difficult and finicky to make, but I finally think I'm mastering it. I will know for sure when I cut into those babies and see the crumb. The crackers are made from Sourdough discard. And they are freaking addictive.
> 
> View attachment 4825795
> View attachment 4825796
> View attachment 4825801


EB, have been making the discard crackers...absolutely delicious and addictive.  Gave the recipe to my friend who’s into making sourdough bread and she and her husband can’t get enough of the crackers either!  The bread is so delicious too!


----------



## chaneljewel

lolakitten said:


> This is our new little floof. His name is Pasha.
> 
> View attachment 4827718
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827719


Adorable!  Just want to cuddle with him!


----------



## lolakitten

chaneljewel said:


> Adorable!  Just want to cuddle with him!



Thanks  he was super cuddly today, I think because it was cooler today.
Definitely starting to feel like fall.


----------



## eagle1002us

lolakitten said:


> yes that’s him to a T!
> He can be in a deep sleep and if I get up even just to use the washroom, he follows me lol.
> And....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827944
> View attachment 4827945
> View attachment 4827946
> View attachment 4827947
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827948


Pasha has incredibly beautiful big blue eyes.  These pictures are amazing.


----------



## lolakitten

Thank you!
I love him   
Ive been trying to reach him to do a little flip for his breakfast haha. It’s almost working!!


----------



## eagle1002us

lolakitten said:


> yes that’s him to a T!
> He can be in a deep sleep and if I get up even just to use the washroom, he follows me lol.
> And....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827944
> View attachment 4827945
> View attachment 4827946
> View attachment 4827947
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827948


Does Floof sleep on his back?  Those little tootsies sticking out are so adorable.


----------



## eagle1002us

lolakitten said:


> omg these pics are soooooo adorable!


Thank you, *@lolakitten*.  I wondered what a ragdoll cat is like ever since I saw that cat breeds program.  Your kitten more than met my expectations!


----------



## eagle1002us

Stones by Sam Silverhawk.   I like his work.


----------



## lolakitten

@eagle1002us wow those stones are amazing!


eagle1002us said:


> Thank you, *@lolakitten*.  I wondered what a ragdoll cat is like ever since I saw that cat breeds program.  Your kitten more than met my expectations!


Awe thanks


----------



## lolakitten

I’ve entered Pasha in the America’s Favourite pet contest which has online voting lol.
If anyone feelsup to it, He could really use your votes! They are short listing tomorrow.   
(Am I allowed to post the link?)





						America's Favorite Pets
					






					americasfavpet.com


----------



## eagle1002us

lolakitten said:


> I’ve entered Pasha in the America’s Favourite pet contest which has online voting lol.
> If anyone feelsup to it, He could really use your votes! They are short listing tomorrow.
> (Am I allowed to post the link?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America's Favorite Pets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> americasfavpet.com


HI *@lolakitten*,  I'm not on FB but DH is and he though Floof was cute so he voted for her.  Good Luck!


----------



## eagle1002us

Breakfast in Australia








Breakfast in Australia


----------



## eagle1002us

A big BEAR HUG to everyone!


----------



## rk4265

Hi! Does anyone know if po orders from December/Jan are trickling in yet?


----------



## etoupebirkin

rk4265 said:


> Hi! Does anyone know if po orders from December/Jan are trickling in yet?


I’d pose that question on the general Hermès forum.


----------



## crochetbella

Hi everyone! I haven’t been on here in ages but I just wanted to say hi. Hope you all are well!


----------



## Henelalee

Hi everyone, 

I do have silly question. is there anyone knows how I can find the topic relating to the Kelly top handle falling/can't stand up properly ? 

Much appreciate and thank you in advance


----------



## etoupebirkin

crochetbella said:


> Hi everyone! I haven’t been on here in ages but I just wanted to say hi. Hope you all are well!


Crochetbella, Wow, it’s been years. I hope you and your family are well and staying safe!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Henelalee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I do have silly question. is there anyone knows how I can find the topic relating to the Kelly top handle falling/can't stand up properly ?
> 
> Much appreciate and thank you in advance


I don’t recall ever seeing a thread on this specific topic. Post in in the general forum. Is it a vintage or modern Kelly?


----------



## Henelalee

etoupebirkin said:


> I don’t recall ever seeing a thread on this specific topic. Post in in the general forum. Is it a vintage or modern Kelly?


thank you so much, I tried to search on the group several times today but just wanted to make sure to avoid creating similar post. It's from year 2006. I'm gonna create topic and update pictures now. Thank you again:xxx


----------



## crochetbella

etoupebirkin said:


> Crochetbella, Wow, it’s been years. I hope you and your family are well and staying safe!!!


Hi EB! Hope you are all well! We are great. We moved to the Midwest a few years ago and we love it here. Baby is now 5 (!) and enjoying homeschool kindergarten.


----------



## SemReH2019

Hi everyone, I’m new to this forum, but I was curious to ask, does anyone know why on b and k’s the gold hardware on the feet is a lighter shade of gold compared to the rest of the bag? I’ve noticed this on all of my gold hardware bags and just wondered why Hermes doesn’t make it all the same rich yellow gold colour. The feet on my bags are like a champagne gold. Strange


----------



## etoupebirkin

crochetbella said:


> Hi EB! Hope you are all well! We are great. We moved to the Midwest a few years ago and we love it here. Baby is now 5 (!) and enjoying homeschool kindergarten.



Believe it or not, DD is her 4th year of medical school. She wants to do a combined specialty of Internal Medicine and Emergency Medicine.

DS just bought his 1st house, and has a girlfriend!

So my kids are All grown up.


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 4848336
> 
> 
> A big BEAR HUG to everyone!


I am so glad you guys --Rouge H, etoupebirkin and Gnuj -- among others here, like my animal posts.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> I am so glad you guys --Rouge H, etoupebirkin and Gnuj -- among others here, like my animal posts.


Love them!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Love them!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

*@RougeH* didn't you adopt Anwen?  Here she is, I found her while browsing the Rescue group #1300Koalaz.  They also rescued Billy the Koala whose portrait I have hanging at home.


----------



## eagle1002us

Further Chronicles of Toby:


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Sorry for duplicate post on Toby.  I've tried to remove it.   However, here's a new post on Toby (fingers crossed).


----------



## eagle1002us

A Big Wave Good Morning to you Gnuj!


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> A Big Wave Good Morning to you Gnuj!


Hi eagle1002us, Loving all your pictures.  They are just so happy =) Have a great day!


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> Hi eagle1002us, Loving all your pictures.  They are just so happy =) Have a great day!


Thank you, Gnuj!   I am so happy to share them!


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

A bit out of sequence but I just saw this picture today:


----------



## eagle1002us

The male koala wanted to mate with Toby's mother.  If she did and conceived a joey (initially the size of a jellybean in her pouch) that would be incentive to abandon Toby. That's why males try to separate females from their joeys.   

However, females do have some leverage in the mating process.  I saw a little video on a male koala very gingerly tiptoeing toward a female koala who was trying to drive him away with these rather horrible koala screeches.  She may have had a tiny (jellybean-sized) just-conceived joey in her pouch.  

Male koalas also screech when they feel under threat.  These screeches are sometimes recorded and it is really incongruous to hear such fluffy teddy-bear types making that kind of racket.   But I guess that noise help koalas defend themselves.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Getting the laundry basket scene is critical in the video I just posted (it comes up quickly).  It is so precious.  And that baby koala is just so darn adorable.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

This plucky koala shimmied up the wall of the Lighthouse Tower, the tallest lighthouse in New South Wales.  I guess word had gotten around in the koala community that the lighthouse had been scaled by  only by occasional "madmen" and snakes, leaving the field open to a koala challenger. Returning from a leisurely nighttime swim, the lighthouse keeper saw it perched on the tower. The keeper expected it to fall but when he heard a ruckus in the lantern room, he ran up the staircase to the room and grabbed the koala with both hands.


----------



## eagle1002us

The lighthouse keeper admitted that he though "both our hearts were beating when he grabbed the koala.  He later released the animal in a nearby field.  The keeper's huge grin came from realizing that the koala challenge was a fine example of the lighthouse motto, "expect the unexpected.'


----------



## eagle1002us

I'm just about ready for my close-up


----------



## etoupebirkin

In a food coma right now.
Made Belgian Beef Carbonnade with spaetzle (sp?) with sautéed apples washed down with the Leffe beer that I made the stew with—yum!!!


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Madam Bijoux

eagle1002us said:


>



What a dear, sweet face


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> What a dear, sweet face


I totally agree *@Madam Bijoux* and thank you for saying so.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Alexandra.freilich

Hi everyone,
is that true that Hermes european boutiques are know all connected together? 
For example is your local boutique is in Spain will Paris will see your purchases.. 
thank you xx


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

The Toby Chronicles:  Toby pigs out


----------



## eagle1002us

Toby chronicles continued:  Toby loves his milkies:


----------



## eagle1002us

Toby enjoys his milkies:

:


----------



## eagle1002us

Thank you so much,  EB, for the "loves" for the Toby Chronicles.  Unsuprisingly, his carer feels appreciated, too, for the Chronicles from the comments I've exchanged with her.  She's posted extra in response.  She should think about writing children's books.  That episode where Toby was "up to all kinds of mischief" and then pondered what kind of gift his carer would like [all the while sitting on the head of a stuffed koala] was dynamite, entertaining and very readable.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Rouge H

eagle1002us said:


>




OMG- I’ll take em both


----------



## eagle1002us

Rouge H said:


> OMG- I’ll take em both


I felt _exactly _the same way only I couldn't figure out how to say it.  That continent has some good lookin' people (oh yeah, koalas, too, _definitely_).


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I was not sure where to post this, but I thought it would be fun to share. 

This article was in the Spring-Summer 2020 Le Monde d'Hermes. I found it interesting to see the pictures and dates of the Hermes boxes before _The Orange Box_ came to be what it is today.


----------



## eagle1002us

lcd_purse_girl said:


> I was not sure where to post this, but I thought it would be fun to share.
> 
> This article was in the Spring-Summer 2020 Le Monde d'Hermes. I found it interesting to see the pictures and dates of the Hermes boxes before _The Orange Box_ came to be what it is today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873468


Plus, plus, plus, vivid orange was a very hot color in the 60s.  It "popped."  I am a big fan of the 60s.  But, no question about it, your history is interesting for all of us, it's not commonly known.  
The contemporary significance of orange allows people to sell empty Hermes orange paper bags on ebay.  Boxes are one thing, they're nice for storage, but the bag is for display.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

The previous little guy was a chameleon from a German zoo, I think.

You know, that little guy would have no problem at all matching a Hermes scarf.   That complex color design on his skin shows he is the height of matchy-matchy.  He would be a lot of fun as a pet for a HS collector.


----------



## eagle1002us

https://w  ww.instagram.com/p/CFnJ6ZSl_SJ/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet


----------



## eagle1002us

I love Toby.  Here's an update:


----------



## JazzyMac

Hey everyone!  I've been pretty much non-existent for a while.  Now I saw the sweetest wallets, the 2002 and 1938...and I'm interested again!

I'm wrestling with purchasing new leather goods knowing there are slim chances I will be using them since my "gallivanting" across town has decreased.  Are there more posts and conversations where people are struggling with whether they should indulge on new purchases?


----------



## eagle1002us

JazzyMac said:


> Hey everyone!  I've been pretty much non-existent for a while.  Now I saw the sweetest wallets, the 2002 and 1938...and I'm interested again!
> 
> I'm wrestling with purchasing new leather goods knowing there are slim chances I will be using them since my "gallivanting" across town has decreased.  Are there more posts and conversations where people are struggling with whether they should indulge on new purchases?


Yes, me, here it is.  It is hard to forego new stuff.  I already have unworn stuff left over from when I retired which I may never wear.  I thought I would work at least one more year.  But the "head honchos' of where I was changed along with a marked change in direction, so I decided to leave.   I already worked quite a while, so it was an ok decision.  

Meanwhile, any HS I buy are vintage.  I bought two Giraffes early last year prior to Covid lockdown but nothing from this year's collections.  Buying HS is supposed to be fun but I have no interest in the new patterns.  It wouldn't be fun going to the boutique. The local bead store went bust, which bothers me a lot, but the person who ran it had no other choice.   Moreover, I'm in the category of people who are supposed to stay home.  There's a big bead show in a few days but I don't dare go b/c now it's been determined that even brief contact with various people (like bead sellers!!!!) could result in Covid, even if a person's masked. Vendors would be from all over at the show, including places known to be Covid hotspots.   Locally, I am sorry to see retailers (clothing stores & others) close shop or file for bankruptcy.  It's just a miserable time whether a person's sick or not.   

 But I know this situation will not go on forever.  I believe that a vaccine will come along in, oh, maybe realistically, in six months.  Six months is not forever.  

Now, if you see a grail that you have been seeking, and you can go for it, why not?  I remember the 2008 financial crisis, stuff was more available at H b/c people had declined SOs.  I got my first K at that time, a bag from the prior year that I had not been offered b/c I hadn't bought a K before.  I used that bag quite a bit since then, it's now ready for spa.  So, *@JazzyMac*, if you see a wallet you particularly like, why not go for it?  There's probably a whole lot of less competition for any H items at this time.


----------



## JazzyMac

eagle1002us said:


> There's a big bead show in a few days but I don't dare go b/c now it's been determined that even brief contact with various people (like bead sellers!!!!) could result in Covid, even if a person's masked. Vendors would be from all over at the show, including places known to be Covid hotspots.   Locally, I am sorry to see retailers (clothing stores & others) close shop or file for bankruptcy.  It's just a miserable time whether a person's sick or not.
> 
> So, *@JazzyMac*, if you see a wallet you particularly like, why not go for it?  There's probably a whole lot of less competition for any H items at this time.



It sucks when you can't enjoy your hobbies the way you want.  You made a perfect point about more Hs being available these days, and that's actually factual--I hadn't thought about that.  I don't have any of the Bs or Ks, and will still wait a while for those, but other bags and SLGs are definitely more attainable.


----------



## eagle1002us

This is a koala studying a CD collection in someone's house.  (Geez, there are times I wish I lived in Australia! Such exciting things happen there!).  Storyline below.









						Late-night koala intruder was 'kind of looking at the CDs'
					

An Adelaide Hills resident who feared there was a home invader in her lounge was relieved to find it was merely a mild-mannered marsupial making itself at home.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## eagle1002us

Koala makes itself at home inside air-conditioned car with curious canine passenger
					

A South Australian winemaker is surprised to find a stray marsupial, which climbed into his unoccupied car, making itself at home on the leather seating. And it took a "fair bit of convincing" to get the "little fella" out.




					www.abc.net.au
				




This is a koala who entered an air-conditioned car and had a friendly encounter with the dog sitting on the front seat.   It was a bit tough getting the koala out of the AC car, tho.  (Boy, those little guys sure get around).


----------



## eagle1002us

Brave little Toby is flailing a bit trying to practice-climb a little tree but he's not a quitter!  I never thought about little koalas having to learn how to climb.  Here's an update:


----------



## eagle1002us

I feel for this koala who is having a very bad hair day.  I know the feeling.


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> I feel for this koala who is having a very bad hair day.  I know the feeling.
> 
> View attachment 4886264
> 
> View attachment 4886263


Cuteness overload! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Glad to do it!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Sad day Chez eb.

Rocket has Cancer and needs to go over the Rainbow Bridge.

Brokenhearted, but euthanasia is the most humane option.


----------



## pierina2

So, so sorry to hear this EB.  So sad to lose a good friend.


----------



## etoupebirkin

It’s done. DH and I sharing a Michter’s or two, toasting the good boi.


----------



## etoupebirkin

It all happened so fast. He had a huge tumor that blocked 90% of his windpipe. DH and I do not believe in Chemo/Radiation for pets because they suffer and do not understand the treatment.

The vet said that we could try steroids, but that would only buy him 3 months. And I was very unsure of his quality of life. So, euthanasia today was the most humane choice.

But it was not easy. The lesson learned today was to do the euthanasia at home, not at the vet’s office.

Toast to Rocket, the good boi’s, boi cat.


----------



## Gnuj

etoupebirkin said:


> Sad day Chez eb.
> 
> Rocket has Cancer and needs to go over the Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> Brokenhearted, but euthanasia is the most humane option.


I'm so sorry for your loss, EB.  He will only remember that your DH and you were with him until the very end.  May he rest in peace and be pain free.


----------



## eagle1002us

I totally agree with Gnuj, EB.  Couldn't really have said it any better.  

Life for Rocket was a long stretch of eating her kibble which she liked so much (I _remember_ this) and getting stroked and paid attention.   The end wouldn't have hurt -- it's not supposed to, right?  And much better not to put her in a position -- steroids or something else -- that would have prolonged her suffering.  You're right,  she wouldn't know what was going on if she got exposed to a new treatment.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Rocket was a boy, big and strong. It was not an easy end. He was in distress because he could not breathe and he was stressed from being at the vet all day. If I had to do it over, I would have brought him home and had him euthanized there.


----------



## etoile de mer

@etoupebirkin, so very sorry to hear of your loss.  Especially hard when so sudden.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

etoupebirkin said:


> It all happened so fast. He had a huge tumor that blocked 90% of his windpipe. DH and I do not believe in Chemo/Radiation for pets because they suffer and do not understand the treatment.
> 
> The vet said that we could try steroids, but that would only buy him 3 months. And I was very unsure of his quality of life. So, euthanasia today was the most humane choice.
> 
> But it was not easy. The lesson learned today was to do the euthanasia at home, not at the vet’s office.
> 
> Toast to Rocket, the good boi’s, boi cat.


It's heartbreaking. But it seems like Rocket was very lucky to have you for his human


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I don't want to be insensitive, considering the above, but I really wanted to share this:

*A sub-forum for designer and other furniture/items? *
We're trying to get a sub-forum dedicated to designer and other furniture/items started. Do you love designer furniture as well as other special bits and bobs as much as your bags, and want to share them with and inspire the rest of us? Or if you need advice on something you're thinking of buying, there's sure to be a TPF:er who has experience to share.

We'd love for you to join us with odes, ideas, tips, yay:s and nay:s and most importantly pics of your favourites. Big and small, expensive and cheap, flea market treasures to IKEA to Gae Aulenti and Verner Panton. Minimalist to lavish. And don't forget DIY and hacks. And kitsch!

All the special items that make our day a bit brighter like your favourite lamp or steam mop or French cocotte. Or Maserati. Don't you want to give all the car fob pics their rightful home?! 

Join us here! Hermès bags and slg in supporting roles are also welcome 





						Home & Garden - Designer and Other Furniture
					

Would it be possible to have a sub forum for designer and other furniture/items in general? People post pics here and there on the other forums but they tend to get lost in the general chatter and threads.  Likes and dislikes, tips, finds, big and small, expensive and cheap, IKEA to Gae Aulenti.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Rocket was a boy, big and strong. It was not an easy end. He was in distress because he could not breathe and he was stressed from being at the vet all day. If I had to do it over, I would have brought him home and had him euthanized there.


All day?  What took so long?  Did the vet have to squeeze him in?  I have no knowledge of vet practices whatsoever, but I'm guessing if it was an at-home procedure, you might have had to wait a while before he could do a home visit.  IMO, it was better to send Rocket to the catnip heaven as fast as you could, which you did.   Of course, hospitals don't make procedures and operations easy and smooth running for people, either.  

Don't wait too long to get a kitten . . . Rocket was Siamese, right?  Or close to it?


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> All day?  What took so long?  Did the vet have to squeeze him in?  I have no knowledge of vet practices whatsoever, but I'm guessing if it was an at-home procedure, you might have had to wait a while before he could do a home visit.  IMO, it was better to send Rocket to the catnip heaven as fast as you could, which you did.   Of course, hospitals don't make procedures and operations easy and smooth running for people, either.
> 
> Don't wait too long to get a kitten . . . Rocket was Siamese, right?  Or close to it?


My husband had work issue. The vet Appt was for 10:30AM. I was told it would take a while, so I drove home. It was around 2:00 when we had our discussion with the vet and decided euthanasia was the best option.

Here’s a picture of the good boy.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, I'm sorry.  Rocket will long be remembered on chat for the loving, fun boy he was.  His end was much too early, but you and DH gave him a wonderful life with a dignified end. Hugs to you all.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> My husband had work issue. The vet Appt was for 10:30AM. I was told it would take a while, so I drove home. It was around 2:00 when we had our discussion with the vet and decided euthanasia was the best option.
> 
> Here’s a picture of the good boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892437


A handsome cat.  Siamese are supposed to be talky.  Was that true of Rocket?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Rocket was talkative.
He fetched like a dog.
He was a great mouser.
He was a fabulous snuggly boy.

I miss him immensely.


----------



## lulilu

EB, so sorry.  Such a tough situation.  I remember when you brought them home.


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> A handsome cat.  Siamese are supposed to be talky.  Was that true of Rocket?


Rocket talked, but not like Rosie.
Rocket was a very dog-like cat. He fetched. I taught him to sit like a dog.

He was super intelligent too.

Rosie won’t leave my side unless to go to DH.

whoops. This is like a double post. Sorry.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Rocket talked, but not like Rosie.
> Rocket was a very dog-like cat. He fetched. I taught him to sit like a dog.
> 
> He was super intelligent too.
> 
> Rosie won’t leave my side unless to go to DH.
> 
> whoops. This is like a double post. Sorry.


Rosie is?


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> Rosie is?


My second cat. She is a Siamese too.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

In October 2020, the rescue operation 1300 Koalaz said, "We have noticed that there is a significant decline in the numbers of koalas. We are getting the same story from many wildlife rescues that there are not as many joeys or koalas around. Each koala is precious and we must do what ever we can to help the species which appears to be in significant decline."


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## etoupebirkin

It’s been quite a week. Found out that DS has COVID. He is young and seems to be doing well at the moment.

What an effing week.


----------



## lulilu

etoupebirkin said:


> It’s been quite a week. Found out that DS has COVID. He is young and seems to be doing well at the moment.
> 
> What an effing week.




That sucks EB.  Does he live by himself?


----------



## Love Of My Life

etoupebirkin said:


> It’s been quite a week. Found out that DS has COVID. He is young and seems to be doing well at the moment.
> 
> What an effing week.



Wishing a speedy recovery.....


----------



## etoupebirkin

lulilu said:


> That sucks EB.  Does he live by himself?


He has one roommate who has COVID too. He also has a serious girlfriend that he’s been spending lots of time. She probably has COVID as well.

COVID is rocketing through his social group.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Love Of My Life said:


> Wishing a speedy recovery.....


Thank you!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

This is really a horrible year on so many levels.  Sorry about DS Covid, EB.  Is that the son that just bought a new house? 

The election hoopla is so disconcerting.  One minute I'm convinced one guy will win, the other moment CNN suggests the other will win b/c 1 or 2 states matter more than others.   And then there's the question of foreign interference in the election. (I can't remember how Sherman the shark expresses aggravation in the comic strip "Sherman's Lagoon" but insert it _here_).

Who won is probably going to continue to be an issue well after the election.  

Are there any discount hermit huts for rent on top of a mountain which no media or covid germs can reach?  It'd be nice.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Eagle,
Yes, it’s the son who just bought his house.

On the good news front, DD has 12 Internship/Residency interviews in place as of this week. What that means is she has a 99.9% chance of matching.

She really wants an academically-focused Emergency Medicine-Internal Medicine;program.


----------



## Gnuj

etoupebirkin said:


> Eagle,
> Yes, it’s the son who just bought his house.
> 
> On the good news front, DD has 12 Internship/Residency interviews in place as of this week. What that means is she has a 99.9% chance of matching.
> 
> She really wants an academically-focused Emergency Medicine-Internal Medicine;program.



Good luck to your DD on her interviews this week! I hope she gets into the program she wants.  

Wishing your DS a speedy recovery.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Eagle,
> Yes, it’s the son who just bought his house.
> 
> On the good news front, DD has 12 Internship/Residency interviews in place as of this week. What that means is she has a 99.9% chance of matching.
> 
> She really wants an academically-focused Emergency Medicine-Internal Medicine;program.


Marvelous!   Twelve!   Well, we always knew she was bright, right?  It sounds like she wants a research/teaching/med school orientation, that's great.  That would be an interesting career for sure and Emergency med is very well paid.  (as they should be).  I was in research as an ag economist and it was always interesting and topical.


----------



## eagle1002us

This looks like a horned owl.


----------



## eagle1002us

Spot-bellied eagle-owl.








This is a Collared Scops owl.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

It is with deep sadness that we inform you that a few days ago our beloved Toby passed away.
As we have always told you joey koalas are extremely delicate and their health can turn very quickly.
Toby was his normal cheeky self when put to bed, chomping on leaf at 3am when he was checked on, but when checked again at 7am Toby was clearly very ill.
He was rushed to the vet but despite their best efforts to treat him sadly Toby passed away some hours later.
Naturally all at 1300KOALAZ are devastated at his loss and it was felt best that we gave the team time to mourn his loss before informing our followers.
As part of the 1300KOALAZ family we know you will feel his loss as deeply as we do.




This is to me really really sad.  I really enjoyed the write-ups by 1300Koalaz about Toby's doings.  He had to me an expressive face -- determination in his eyes as he faced traversing a skinny branch, clearly satisfied nuzzled in a pink blanket, binging on leaf.  
A few days ago I saw one of the programs on Animal Planet on the Australian zoo.  
Or maybe it was the program on bushfires.  A koala was brought in and the vet was unable to save it.  The koala was already dying.  She was clearly upset about this.  

Koalas are definitely charismatic animals that are easy to get attached to.


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> It is with deep sadness that we inform you that a few days ago our beloved Toby passed away.
> As we have always told you joey koalas are extremely delicate and their health can turn very quickly.
> Toby was his normal cheeky self when put to bed, chomping on leaf at 3am when he was checked on, but when checked again at 7am Toby was clearly very ill.
> He was rushed to the vet but despite their best efforts to treat him sadly Toby passed away some hours later.
> Naturally all at 1300KOALAZ are devastated at his loss and it was felt best that we gave the team time to mourn his loss before informing our followers.
> As part of the 1300KOALAZ family we know you will feel his loss as deeply as we do.
> 
> View attachment 4900641
> 
> 
> This is to me really really sad.  I really enjoyed the write-ups by 1300Koalaz about Toby's doings.  He had to me an expressive face -- determination in his eyes as he faced traversing a skinny branch, clearly satisfied nuzzled in a pink blanket, binging on leaf.
> A few days ago I saw one of the programs on Animal Planet on the Australian zoo.
> Or maybe it was the program on bushfires.  A koala was brought in and the vet was unable to save it.  The koala was already dying.  She was clearly upset about this.
> 
> Koalas are definitely charismatic animals that are easy to get attached to.


Eagle1002us, 
I'm sorry that Toby passed away.  It sounds like he was under the best care possible.  I definitely feel like I am learning so much about them from your pictures and posts.  Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> Eagle1002us,
> I'm sorry that Toby passed away.  It sounds like he was under the best care possible.  I definitely feel like I am learning so much about them from your pictures and posts.  Thank you for sharing with us!


Thank you so much, Gnuj.  I really appreciate your message.  1300Koalaz got a huge number of comments about Toby's death.  He was quite the character.  And yes, koala pictures and posts will continue!   I am so glad you find them useful.


----------



## eagle1002us

#1300KOALAZ Alex has settled into his new digs. He is much happier and has started singing to his carer.
Alex was attacked by a dog and his very brave owner separated Alex and the dog.
Alex has minor scratches but still needs antibiotics to get him thru.  We have so few koalas left, that every life is precious and we avoid euthanasia where we can. …


Apparently koalas do sing, I've heard of it at least one time, a guy posted a video of a singing koala.  It's probably more of a mating call, which is best described as a bellow.   The idea is to out-bellow other males in the vicinity of the female.


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> It is with deep sadness that we inform you that a few days ago our beloved Toby passed away.
> As we have always told you joey koalas are extremely delicate and their health can turn very quickly.
> Toby was his normal cheeky self when put to bed, chomping on leaf at 3am when he was checked on, but when checked again at 7am Toby was clearly very ill.
> He was rushed to the vet but despite their best efforts to treat him sadly Toby passed away some hours later.
> Naturally all at 1300KOALAZ are devastated at his loss and it was felt best that we gave the team time to mourn his loss before informing our followers.
> As part of the 1300KOALAZ family we know you will feel his loss as deeply as we do.
> 
> View attachment 4900641
> 
> 
> This is to me really really sad.  I really enjoyed the write-ups by 1300Koalaz about Toby's doings.  He had to me an expressive face -- determination in his eyes as he faced traversing a skinny branch, clearly satisfied nuzzled in a pink blanket, binging on leaf.
> A few days ago I saw one of the programs on Animal Planet on the Australian zoo.
> Or maybe it was the program on bushfires.  A koala was brought in and the vet was unable to save it.  The koala was already dying.  She was clearly upset about this.
> 
> Koalas are definitely charismatic animals that are easy to get attached to.


Thank you so much     for your support over the passing of beloved Toby.


eagle1002us said:


> It is with deep sadness that we inform you that a few days ago our beloved Toby passed away.
> As we have always told you joey koalas are extremely delicate and their health can turn very quickly.
> Toby was his normal cheeky self when put to bed, chomping on leaf at 3am when he was checked on, but when checked again at 7am Toby was clearly very ill.
> He was rushed to the vet but despite their best efforts to treat him sadly Toby passed away some hours later.
> Naturally all at 1300KOALAZ are devastated at his loss and it was felt best that we gave the team time to mourn his loss before informing our followers.
> As part of the 1300KOALAZ family we know you will feel his loss as deeply as we do.
> 
> View attachment 4900641
> 
> 
> This is to me really really sad.  I really enjoyed the write-ups by 1300Koalaz about Toby's doings.  He had to me an expressive face -- determination in his eyes as he faced traversing a skinny branch, clearly satisfied nuzzled in a pink blanket, binging on leaf.
> A few days ago I saw one of the programs on Animal Planet on the Australian zoo.
> Or maybe it was the program on bushfires.  A koala was brought in and the vet was unable to save it.  The koala was already dying.  She was clearly upset about this.
> 
> Koalas are definitely charismatic animals that are easy to get attached to.


Thank you so much *@haute okole* for your support over the passing of the beloved koala, Toby.  It is really appreciated.


----------



## eagle1002us

Toby goes on a Ramage:


----------



## eagle1002us

1300Koalaz

September 22  ·

Toby on a rampage
*#1300KOALAZ* Toby thought no one was watching him. So he thought he might just be a little bit naughty.

First he pulled some leaf from the leaf pot and threw it at teddy.

Next he jumped around and up onto teddy's shoulder. He stopped suddenly and peered around the crate to make sure he was alone before he jumped up onto poor teddy's head and sat there .

Toby lept off teddy and onto a branch and quickly down and landed with a bump on his bottom before jumping to his feet and scampering around his crate a bit more.

He scampered to one end, he scampered back again. He scampered over teddy and into the leaf he had thrown, where, he thought he might stop and give it a good sniff.

Toby was about to take a nibble when he thought "time for some more scampering" and clamboured back over Teddy and down to the other end of his crate.

He stopped and sniffed some more leaf before following the scent of wood back along to the other end and up a branch.

"All this scampering is making me hungrey" Toby thought and decided to check what was happening in the big people's world outside first.

He walked over, peered out and saw his carer sitting there looking straight back at him.

"Whoops, ummmm, nothing to see here, just going to get a snack cos I has been doing exercist and now I need to do keep fat" Toby said as he turned and went to pick up the leaf he had thrown at teddy.

If you find a sick, injured, orphaned or distressed koala please call 1300KOALAZ for help or advice.

***DISCLAIMER***

Koalas do not become exorcists nor do they keep fit. Koalas usually conserve as much energy as possible and Toby's little rampage is just because he is a youngster and exploring his boundaries and abilities. Like all kids, joeys like to play. His carer just wishes he would prefer to play during the day and not at 3am.


----------



## zilba

Hi guys,

Do you think bag is from Hermes? The pictures are from the new series in Netflix called 'love and anarchy'. I completely fall in love with the strap detail of the bag and guess what that strap style is Hermes. Not sure if the bag is Herems or just copied the strap design. But if you've seen this style of bag in Hermes, can you please let me know the name of bag?

Thank you!


----------



## eagle1002us

Emma has become something of a ‘paste’ junkie.

Some koalas in care require extra supplements to help keep them from losing weight.

The supplements are mixed into a paste and given to the koala.

Unfortunately for her carer, Emma loves the paste so much that whenever she goes in the aviary to clean or replenish the leaf pots or put in fresh water, Emma follows her around the aviary wanting her daily ‘fix’.

It makes working in the aviary very difficult when you have a koala wanting to climb your leg.


----------



## davidhermes

Does anybody know how to clean silk hermes goliath bracelets? 

The whites have turned yellow.


----------



## lincer

Hello, I have a newbie question: Why does Hermes do white stitching? Does it have a special meaning?


----------



## acrowcounted

lincer said:


> Hello, I have a newbie question: Why does Hermes do white stitching? Does it have a special meaning?


No special meaning. For some reason, Hermes prefers some of its neutral classic colors to have white stitching. The leather colors Gold and Etoupe are prime examples. Most other colors use tonal stitching.


----------



## eagle1002us

acrowcounted said:


> No special meaning. For some reason, Hermes prefers some of its neutral classic colors to have white stitching. The leather colors Gold and Etoupe are prime examples. Most other colors use tonal stitching.


I think white stitching looks sporty (IMO) and it gives a polished look to these bags.


----------



## lincer

acrowcounted said:


> No special meaning. For some reason, Hermes prefers some of its neutral classic colors to have white stitching. The leather colors Gold and Etoupe are prime examples. Most other colors use tonal stitching.


Thank you. I thought it was part of their horse history.


----------



## eagle1002us

lincer said:


> Thank you. I thought it was part of their horse history.


Maybe it is part of their horse history.  I think it's a fashion or color-based decision (this looks good!!!!) but there could be another reason the choice is made.


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> It is with deep sadness that we inform you that a few days ago our beloved Toby passed away.
> As we have always told you joey koalas are extremely delicate and their health can turn very quickly.
> Toby was his normal cheeky self when put to bed, chomping on leaf at 3am when he was checked on, but when checked again at 7am Toby was clearly very ill.
> He was rushed to the vet but despite their best efforts to treat him sadly Toby passed away some hours later.
> Naturally all at 1300KOALAZ are devastated at his loss and it was felt best that we gave the team time to mourn his loss before informing our followers.
> As part of the 1300KOALAZ family we know you will feel his loss as deeply as we do.
> 
> View attachment 4900641
> 
> 
> This is to me really really sad.  I really enjoyed the write-ups by 1300Koalaz about Toby's doings.  He had to me an expressive face -- determination in his eyes as he faced traversing a skinny branch, clearly satisfied nuzzled in a pink blanket, binging on leaf.
> A few days ago I saw one of the programs on Animal Planet on the Australian zoo.
> Or maybe it was the program on bushfires.  A koala was brought in and the vet was unable to save it.  The koala was already dying.  She was clearly upset about this.
> 
> Koalas are definitely charismatic animals that are easy to get attached to.


Thank you very much drae.ootd for your reaction to this news.   And welcome to the purse forum!!!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Eagle1002us, 

Your photos of animals are just the best! I can literally see the love in your lens. Amazing!


----------



## littleclouds

Hi,
Just would like to ask, has anyone’s account been blocked on H.com? I’m suspecting my account has been blocked recently after purchasing 2 rodeos.
Any luck that they will unblock your account?

thanks


----------



## eagle1002us

Wearing masks during the 1918 Spanish Flu (Pinterest).


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> Toby goes on a Ramage:



This video of Toby on a rampage is cute.  He's running back and forth in his cage using his big stuff teddy to climb up to the ceiling and then run back to the other end of the cage for a quick bite of leaf.  It's little nutty just like Toby was.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Hide and seek:  Do you see me?


----------



## eagle1002us

Flyover


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## haute okole

I went into my closet and noticed one of my Birkins was missing.  I keep all of my purses in their boxes, except for when I travel.  I hide the Birkins that I leave behind in the drawers under the washer and dryer.  When I get home, I put them back in their boxes.  As I was rotating my bags, I wanted to wear my blue one and it was not in any of the boxes.  Lo and behold, I check the dryer and it was there!  My Birkin was in the dryer for one year!  It is a little misshapen, but the color still looks great.  I brought it to the boutique and they were impressed that the bag held up at such extreme heat.  I have 2 kids and 2 dogs, so I do laundry almost daily at high heat.  My poor Birkin!  Sorry for the messy twillies, they just came out of the dryer.


----------



## eagle1002us

MaryAndDogs said:


> Eagle1002us,
> 
> Your photos of animals are just the best! I can literally see the love in your lens. Amazing!


I think you may be on to something *@MaryAndDogs*.  I've never considered myself an animal person b/c I've never felt that I have the space or the time to care adequately for a pet.  But these koalas are like miniature humans in the best way, especially the affectionate relationship between koala moms and their young (joey) koalas.  Evidently marsupials like koalas and kangaroos engage in a lot of nose action or kissing.  Never saw that before.  Now, I am dying to go to Australia if at all possible to get to hold one.  At a recent doctor's visit, a medical student told me she had and that it was the experience of a lifetime.  Meanwhile, I have virtually adopted a young koala for some time and now I'm planning to contribute to research on tree-based water stations for koalas (part of the University of Sydney's climate change research).   I've seen so many pictures of koalas begging people for water during Australia's recent two-year drought.  The problem is that koalas really should lap up water from a bowl, a puddle, or tree bark.  If they drink from someone holding a water bottle over their mouth they risk getting water into their lungs which can kill them. 

Koalas are safest in trees.  Ground-based water stations expose them to wandering dogs.  The primary reasons animal rescues are necessary for koalas is dog attacks and getting hit by cars.  During Australia's recent brushfires rescuers heard koalas gasping for water.  

Thank you so much MaryAndDogs for your sweet compliment.  I'm really happy that my animal postings are enjoyed.


----------



## eagle1002us

haute okole said:


> I went into my closet and noticed one of my Birkins was missing.  I keep all of my purses in their boxes, except for when I travel.  I hide the Birkins that I leave behind in the drawers under the washer and dryer.  When I get home, I put them back in their boxes.  As I was rotating my bags, I wanted to wear my blue one and it was not in any of the boxes.  Lo and behold, I check the dryer and it was there!  My Birkin was in the dryer for one year!  It is a little misshapen, but the color still looks great.  I brought it to the boutique and they were impressed that the bag held up at such extreme heat.  I have 2 kids and 2 dogs, so I do laundry almost daily at high heat.  My poor Birkin!  Sorry for the messy twillies, they just came out of the dryer.
> 
> View attachment 4912112
> 
> 
> View attachment 4912113
> 
> 
> View attachment 4912114


Such a gorgeous gorgeous blue bag!  The bag has no wear at all.  What is the color -- it's absolutely divine.
 And many thanks *@haute okole* for liking my animal pictures!!!!


----------



## haute okole

eagle1002us said:


> Such a gorgeous gorgeous blue bag!  The bag has no wear at all.  What is the color -- it's absolutely divine.
> And many thanks *@haute okole* for liking my animal pictures!!!!


It is a Togo Bleu Encre.  I LOVE LOVE your pictures.  It makes me want to snuggle them.  I was heartbroken about the little Joey who passed.  I am such a sucker for the injured animals from the fire.  Thank you so much for posting them.  Your posts are the little things that make me happy during this pandemic.  Thank you.


----------



## eagle1002us

haute okole said:


> It is a Togo Bleu Encre.  I LOVE LOVE your pictures.  It makes me want to snuggle them.  I was heartbroken about the little Joey who passed.  I am such a sucker for the injured animals from the fire.  Thank you so much for posting them.  Your posts are the little things that make me happy during this pandemic.  Thank you.


 I am so very pleased you say that haute okole. *@Gnuj* and *@etoupebirkin* have also said the same as you.  You guys are great!!!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Boulder opal.  Here seams and bits of precious opal are intertwined with the host rock (boulder).  Gouging the opal out of the rock is not economically feasible.  Taking the opal and the host rock as a whole presents artful design opportunities, one-offs.  Australia is the world's largest source of boulder opal (Geology.com).  

Here is some boulder opal from New Hampshire (Pinterest here and below).


----------



## eagle1002us

Princess Eleanor and her baby Princess Little One were recently spotted by Emma Clark climbing a tree, Princess Eleanor made worldwide news after telling Brad Pitt the Koala to leave her and her baby alone.


Koalas are so like humans!  Mum here gave Brad Pitt the Koala the stink eye b/c she's already got a young koala to raise.


----------



## eagle1002us

I quite like this brooch.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Eagle. I love boulder opal. I have earrings and a ring. I should probably pull them out and take a picture.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Eagle. I love boulder opal. I have earrings and a ring. I should probably pull them out and take a picture.


I'd love to see them, EB.  What kind of place did you get it -- a jewelry boutique, craft show, on-line, etc.?    I've never seen it sold as jewelry or ornamental stones anywhere.   The Pinterest photos come from some boutiques and people who work with stones, like a guy who goes by the name of Sam Silverhawk, also on Pinterest.  Silverhawk is always sold out on-line so I suspect he's pretty much custom work.


----------



## eagle1002us

A very Happy Thanksgiving to you, *@Gnuj *and *@etoupebirkin*!


----------



## Gnuj

Thank you! Wishing eagle1002us and everyone a safe and healthy Thanksgiving!



eagle1002us said:


> A very Happy Thanksgiving to you, *@Gnuj *and *@etoupebirkin*!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> I'd love to see them, EB.  What kind of place did you get it -- a jewelry boutique, craft show, on-line, etc.?    I've never seen it sold as jewelry or ornamental stones anywhere.   The Pinterest photos come from some boutiques and people who work with stones, like a guy who goes by the name of Sam Silverhawk, also on Pinterest.  Silverhawk is always sold out on-line so I suspect he's pretty much custom work.


I got both pieces at Neiman Marcus during trunk shows. The ring is by


----------



## etoupebirkin

Whoops. The ring is by Yossi Harari and the earrings are by Nina Runsdorf.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I made a Tarte Tatin for dessert. It’s so pretty.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Whoops. The ring is by Yossi Harari and the earrings are by Nina Runsdorf.


I know it's a busy time but if you get an opportunity to post a picture of the boulder opal jewelry I'd really enjoy seeing it.  I looked up Yossi Harari jewelry at NM and at this time it's styles that are contemporary, not artisanal.   Post it here or PM me.  

In the 80's/90's there were a fair number of shops carrying hand-crafted jewelry made of unusual material and stones.  The local bead store was shuttered b/c of Covid restrictions and that's sad.   It was a great store.  All these small businesses closing lately, it's terrible, the only thing I can hope is that the retail shake-out will provide opportunities for new entrepreneurs


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> I know it's a busy time but if you get an opportunity to post a picture of the boulder opal jewelry I'd really enjoy seeing it.  I looked up Yossi Harari jewelry at NM and at this time it's styles that are contemporary, not artisanal.   Post it here or PM me.
> 
> In the 80's/90's there were a fair number of shops carrying hand-crafted jewelry made of unusual material and stones.  The local bead store was shuttered b/c of Covid restrictions and that's sad.   It was a great store.  All these small businesses closing lately, it's terrible, the only thing I can hope is that the retail shake-out will provide opportunities for new entrepreneurs






Eagle,
Here are the pics. The earrings are by Nina Runsdorf and the ring is by Yossi Harari.


----------



## Gnuj

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 4917214
> View attachment 4917216
> 
> Eagle,
> Here are the pics. The earrings are by Nina Runsdorf and the ring is by Yossi Harari.


Beautiful pieces etoupebirkin.  Love how the blue shines through.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 4917214
> View attachment 4917216
> 
> Eagle,
> Here are the pics. The earrings are by Nina Runsdorf and the ring is by Yossi Harari.


Wow, I love the earrings, they're such an unusual combo of blue and brown, with the opal catching the light.  I like combos of blue and brown in general and they're spectacular.  The brown is a good caramel shade to pair with the blue.  

Did you ever see hawk's eye jewelry?  There was some at NM a couple of years ago, I got excited at seeing it, I can't remember tho who made it. I kept saying to the person with me, "That's hawk's eye" but she was a monochromatic b & w person.    Possibly ! Stephen Dweck.     I saw a hawk's eye ring at a craft show which haunts me to this day that I didn't get it but I just did not appreciate how unusual it is.   It's quartz but browny tiger eye is much more common in jewelry.   Pietersite combines both the blue and brown.  It used to be fairly available as beads a couple of decades ago but then became harder to find.   Since my beloved bead store closed, I have to search the web for interesting stuff.


*Featured snippet from the web*
*Pietersite* is a trade name for a dark blue-grey breccia aggregate made up mainly of hawk's eye and tigereye. It is a variety of chalcedony (itself a variety of quartz) with embedded fibers of amphibole minerals in varying degrees of alteration. The fibers cause a blue chatoyancy like that seen in tigereye.

The above is from google.   Chatoyancy is a shimmer.   

Here are some high-quality pietersite beads.  I don't see (and never saw) any gray in them contrary to what google said.   It's usually a combo of blue (as much as possible is desirable) and a rusty brown.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Gorgeous beads!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Both are Queensland boulder opal.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Gorgeous beads!!!


Is your avatar VCA?  I recognize the flower as that.  I think I remember you getting those butterflies a couple of years ago (SFA? or NM?)
Can we see a larger picture?


----------



## eagle1002us

This weekend I spent time reading book reviews of "The Remains of the Day" by Kazuo Ishiguro.  This was a flashback to the interim period between WW1 and WW2 (kinda sad).   A few years ago I read his "Never Let Me Go" which a [futuristic] story about children being raised for organ donation.  (Grim and sad).   Yet, both books have in key respects similar themes according to the reviews I read.


----------



## eagle1002us

A couple more and we'll have a congo line.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Curious koala sneaks into Australian home and climbs Christmas tree | CNN
					

Picture a Christmas tree and you'll probably think of baubles, tinsel and fairy lights, but one Australian woman came home to find an unusual adornment: A koala.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## haute okole

@eagle1002us I saw this article and immediately thought of you.  This sweet little female Koala snuck into a house in Adelaide and climbed into a family’s Christmas tree.  She was apparently hungry because she was chewing on the tree.  I‘m sure she was disappointed because the tree was fake!  Well, this adorable girl made me smile.
Edit:  I just noticed that you just posted the article as I was posting this picture!


----------



## eagle1002us

haute okole said:


> @eagle1002us I saw this article and immediately thought of you.  This sweet little female Koala snuck into a house in Adelaide and climbed into a family’s Christmas tree.  She was apparently hungry because she was chewing on the tree.  I‘m sure she was disappointed because the tree was fake!  Well, this adorable girl made me smile.
> Edit:  I just noticed that you just posted the article as I was posting this picture!
> 
> View attachment 4920553


              It's simple:  great minds think alike haute okole!


haute okole said:


> @eagle1002us I saw this article and immediately thought of you.  This sweet little female Koala snuck into a house in Adelaide and climbed into a family’s Christmas tree.  She was apparently hungry because she was chewing on the tree.  I‘m sure she was disappointed because the tree was fake!  Well, this adorable girl made me smile.
> Edit:  I just noticed that you just posted the article as I was posting this picture!
> 
> View attachment 4920553


Chewing on the tree!  I did not know that.    Wow, maybe everywhere people should put candy canes on trees so wandering koalas can have something to eat.  This is a nice clear large picture.  Thank you haute okole!


----------



## eagle1002us

Koalas like to let their legs dangle from branches or in this case, a giant Teddy.  The koala looks pretty contented.  I think this giant Teddy is the Rolls Royce of Teddys for koalas.


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 4922368
> 
> Koalas like to let their legs dangle from branches or in this case, a giant Teddy.  The koala looks pretty contented.  I think this giant Teddy is the Rolls Royce of Teddys for koalas.


Glad you like my koala pictures *@haute okole*!


----------



## eagle1002us

#1300KOALAZ Eddie is now communicating through his Teddy. His Teddy has been named “Eddie’s Teddy” as he has grown quite fond to it.
Eddie takes Eddies Teddy with him most places....to the shelf....to the lawn for a run around.....to the tree......to drink his milk.......to eat some leaf......Eddie’s Teddy goes just about anywhere that you can think of.
Eddie is utterly adorable and is an absolute dream to care for. We think Eddie is just a tad bit handsome too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




If you see a sick injured or orphaned koala please call 1300KOALAZ. 24/7


----------



## eagle1002us

Australian green tree frog.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> Whoops. The ring is by Yossi Harari and the earrings are by Nina Runsdorf.



EB, I so wish I'd bought more Nina Runsdorf while our friend was still at NM.


----------



## eagle1002us

haute okole said:


> @eagle1002us I saw this article and immediately thought of you.  This sweet little female Koala snuck into a house in Adelaide and climbed into a family’s Christmas tree.  She was apparently hungry because she was chewing on the tree.  I‘m sure she was disappointed because the tree was fake!  Well, this adorable girl made me smile.
> Edit:  I just noticed that you just posted the article as I was posting this picture!
> 
> View attachment 4920553





haute okole said:


> It is a Togo Bleu Encre.  I LOVE LOVE your pictures.  It makes me want to snuggle them.  I was heartbroken about the little Joey who passed.  I am such a sucker for the injured animals from the fire.  Thank you so much for posting them.  Your posts are the little things that make me happy during this pandemic.  Thank you.


What a lovely note, *@haute okole*


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> This weekend I spent time reading book reviews of "The Remains of the Day" by Kazuo Ishiguro.  This was a flashback to the interim period between WW1 and WW2 (kinda sad).   A few years ago I read his "Never Let Me Go" which a [futuristic] story about children being raised for organ donation.  (Grim and sad).   Yet, both books have in key respects similar themes according to the reviews I read.


"The Remains of the Day" by Kazuo Ishiguro is my favorite movie.  I must have watched it 25 times.  So well done.


----------



## eagle1002us

haute okole said:


> I went into my closet and noticed one of my Birkins was missing.  I keep all of my purses in their boxes, except for when I travel.  I hide the Birkins that I leave behind in the drawers under the washer and dryer.  When I get home, I put them back in their boxes.  As I was rotating my bags, I wanted to wear my blue one and it was not in any of the boxes.  Lo and behold, I check the dryer and it was there!  My Birkin was in the dryer for one year!  It is a little misshapen, but the color still looks great.  I brought it to the boutique and they were impressed that the bag held up at such extreme heat.  I have 2 kids and 2 dogs, so I do laundry almost daily at high heat.  My poor Birkin!  Sorry for the messy twillies, they just came out of the dryer.
> 
> View attachment 4912112
> 
> 
> View attachment 4912113
> 
> 
> View attachment 4912114


*@haute okole*, what is the color of this birkin?  It's stunning.


----------



## eagle1002us

Oops *@haute okole*, I already asked that a while back.  It's Togo bleu encre, as you said.  Now that the blue-green colors have been around for a while, intense cobalt blues like this with perhaps a touch of violet are once again taking the stage.  I see them appearing in clothing listings.  It's a refreshing change.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

O


----------



## eagle1002us

Here are some more opals:

This is labeled a "very fine opal" on Pinterest because of its red color.  





Here is a "how to care for Ethiopian opal" information from Rio Grande, a jewelry equipment supplier.    Probably not good to wear if you are using hand sanitizer like mad because of Covid.  
*Please Note:*• Care: Ethiopian opal is hydrophane (from the Greek meaning “water loving”) and absorbs liquids. Because of this, the stone can absorb liquids that will damage its color properties; any water it absorbs should dry in a day or two without damaging the stone. Be aware that oils, soaps and chemicals (including perfumes), if absorbed, may stain the stone, changing its color or damaging its signature play of light. Clean the stone with a soft cloth. Never clean using soap, chemicals, oil, steam or ultrasonics.

Here is an Ethiopian opal.  They can have yellow tones in them.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Good morning, *@Gnuj*!

Toothy Tuesday brought to you by Drew! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (the very rounded fluffy-eared koala above).
Drew was under our care [Queensland Koalas] getting healthy and working on skills needed to be a confident young male koala in the wild.  Drew was released in late November and we hope he is enjoying all the new leaf this recent rain brought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's another Koala.  At first I thought it was a young koala chilling.   But then I noticed his beautiful blue eyes which are extraordinary.


----------



## scarf1

eagle1002us said:


> Good morning, *@Gnuj*!
> 
> Toothy Tuesday brought to you by Drew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the very rounded fluffy-eared koala above).
> Drew was under our care [Queensland Koalas] getting healthy and working on skills needed to be a confident young male koala in the wild.  Drew was released in late November and we hope he is enjoying all the new leaf this recent rain brought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another Koala.  At first I thought it was a young koala chilling.   But then I noticed his beautiful blue eyes which are extraordinary.
> 
> View attachment 4930168


Usually koalas have brown eyes. Blue eyes are quite rare.


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> Good morning, *@Gnuj*!
> 
> Toothy Tuesday brought to you by Drew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the very rounded fluffy-eared koala above).
> Drew was under our care [Queensland Koalas] getting healthy and working on skills needed to be a confident young male koala in the wild.  Drew was released in late November and we hope he is enjoying all the new leaf this recent rain brought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another Koala.  At first I thought it was a young koala chilling.   But then I noticed his beautiful blue eyes which are extraordinary.
> 
> View attachment 4930168



Love your update on Drew! Being released means they are healthy and that's great news  Thank you for the wonderful pictures.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I finished my son’s beside table today. DH and I filled a moving cube that will be delivered to him next week.
I am exhausted. ETA: I finished the big dresser in November.


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> Love your update on Drew! Being released means they are healthy and that's great news  Thank you for the wonderful pictures.


 Glad to do it, Gnuj!


----------



## eagle1002us

A smiling little guy from the Philadelphia zoo.


----------



## eagle1002us

Ethiopian opal chunk ("opal rough")
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
" that is, uncut opal).
Patterned Jasper (Jasper is patterned quartz).


----------



## eagle1002us

Another Et
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
hiopian opal.  Ethiopian opals can be called "Welo" opals.  This is a honeycomb pattern which is rarely found in other kinds of opals.


----------



## eagle1002us

raw material below is tigereye.   A Silverhawk production.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> I finished my son’s beside table today. DH and I filled a moving cube that will be delivered to him next week.
> I am exhausted. ETA: I finished the big dresser in November.
> 
> View attachment 4930566


Well, now you know you can have a second career in furniture refurbishing.    Lookin' good!


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

T
These are probably the "Koala Sisters" that I've heard about.    Look at the little stuffed koala the one on the right is carrying.  There is a lot of housing development planned and ongoing in Australia.  It means ripping out the trees that koalas live on and will ultimately make a hot and dry climate even more hot and dry.  The trees provide a cooling canopy.  (I am part of the Koala Army b/c I have virtually adopted a koala and so is *@rougeh* for the same reason).


----------



## Brimson

Bought this off eBay recently. £11... needs some work but I mean come on.


----------



## eagle1002us

Brimson said:


> Bought this off eBay recently. £11... needs some work but I mean come on.
> View attachment 4933136
> View attachment 4933137


The leather is pretty clean and (off the top of my head) it seems that a shoe repair shop could re-stitch the flap.   Congrats!


----------



## Brimson

eagle1002us said:


> The leather is pretty clean and (off the top of my head) it seems that a shoe repair shop could re-stitch the flap.   Congrats!



it’s quite dull compared to the inside. But that’s just from use, not sure why yesterday’s pictures came out so vivid. These are better.
I may have to repaint it as per this video


----------



## eagle1002us

Brimson said:


> it’s quite dull compared to the inside. But that’s just from use, not sure why yesterday’s pictures came out so vivid. These are better.
> I may have to repaint it as per this video
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933411
> View attachment 4933412



That darling H on the Constance [wallet? mini-purse?}


----------



## eagle1002us

Koalas are a pretty wild bunch . . . 
Eddie and his Teddy have been up all night partying after Teddys friends had pre Christmas drinks.
Teddy had some full strength honey and Eddie got completely messed up on eucalypt juice. The pair rolled back to their avairy just before 6am this morning after being out all night on the town.
Eddie didn't even make it back into the tree, choosing to crash on the ramp instead.
The frivolities continued for a short time later throwing leaf around around the place. The dynamic duo finally settled in time for their carer to walk out and wonder what happened in the aviary.
If you see a sick,injured or orphaned koala please call 1300KOALAZ 24/7


----------



## eagle1002us

View attachment 4933417



Eddie and his Teddy have been up all night partying after Teddys friends had pre Christmas drinks.
Teddy had some full strength honey and Eddie got completely messed up on eucalypt juice. The pair rolled back to their avairy just before 6am this morning after being out all night on the town.
Eddie didn't even make it back into the tree, choosing to crash on the ramp instead.
The frivolities continued for a short time later throwing leaf around around the place. The dynamic duo finally settled in time for their carer to walk out and wonder what happened in the aviary.
If you see a sick,injured or orphaned koala please call 1300KOALAZ 24/7


----------



## Brimson

eagle1002us said:


> That darling H on the Constance [wallet? mini-purse?}



wearing my Constance today.


----------



## eagle1002us

Perfect honeycomb opal (opalauctions.com)






Smoked honeycomb opal.  Opalauctions.com on pinterest.


Honeycomb electric opal


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 4934872



Many wishes to you and Eddie and all the Koalas everywhere, dear @eagle1002us


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Many wishes to you and Eddie and all the Koalas everywhere, dear @eagle1002us


Thank you so much for such a sweet comment, dear @papertiger.  I am so glad you enjoy my koala posts.  I hope the next year is full of Hermes grails for you, particularly in earthy colors!


----------



## eagle1002us

Where do you want me to put this?


----------



## Brimson

Today


----------



## eagle1002us

This would be a good photo for a Hallmark card.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Eagle,
since you like specimen pieces, here is an Elizabeth Locke labradorite bead necklace. Locke only made 3 strands of this quality and size. My friend and I have two of the three.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Eagle,
> since you like specimen pieces, here is an Elizabeth Locke labradorite bead necklace. Locke only made 3 strands of this quality and size. My friend and I have two of the three.
> View attachment 4936474


V
Veeerry Nice!!   Those have a distinct blue cast which suggests to me they might be made of Finnish Spectrolite which is a higher grade of labradorite (it's got more color play).  
From the web:
*"Spectrolite* is a very special, gem quality variety of *Labradorite* that can show a full spectrum of rainbow colours that can only be found in Finland. ... It also has a very dark, black base, and is considered a semi precious gem, whereas *Labradorite* generally is not."

I have a labradorite necklace I made with beads from bead store.  They have a soft gray hue.  Not much blue but still pretty.  Years ago I looked at an Elizabeth Locke labradorite necklace in Mazza NM.  Beautiful!!!   Would have loved to have it. 

Spectrolite can have yellow flashes, bright blue and green.  I had a little rock from the Smithsonian Hall of Gems I kept on my desk that was like that.

A while back you went on a tour of the back rooms of the hall of gems with Jeffrey Post, is it?   What did you think?  I remember him commenting somewhere that he could not collect the kind of gems a museum carries -- to paraphrase, he collects what ordinary mortals do but he goes for the unusual.  That seems like a reasonable proposition.

I used to buy cheap like $10 gems from ebay and they were not at all real according to the local jeweler.  Which is what I wanted to find out.  I got a couple set in a tiny pinky ring, and their use was adequate for my purposes.  I was going for color.

Recently, I took a chance and dropped $100 on a tourmaline.  (I belong to a gem society and they discuss on-line buying and selling.   Seller had 100 percent feedback.  Now, this was a crapshoot, I know it.  Instead of getting a luminous colorful gem I got a tiny brownish pebble that looked like smoky quartz on a bad day.  I got a refund!!! I should have left the seller crappy feedback but I decided to take the $$ and run.  These days, you need a GIA cert to describe and validate a gemstone.  Well, I'm not in that league.  Plus, I don't collect gemstones.  

It is hard to beat a big sparkly CZ.  I had a citrine ring with a huge brownish citrine and the vendor (non-ebay) swapped it out for me with a huge pink Cz that matched the tiny pink spinels around the rim of the setting.  (I didn't like the brown with the pink).  That is a fun ring to wear.


----------



## eagle1002us

Entitled "How I look at the camera when mum's not looking."  Comment by poster:  "I love that cheeky wink."


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

This is crazy cute!  It doesn't get any cuter than this!


----------



## ying27

Hi, 
Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but are hermes online accounts linked to store accounts?


----------



## acrowcounted

ying27 said:


> Hi,
> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but are hermes online accounts linked to store accounts?


They’re linked in so much that your store SA will see the website purchases but they will not help you toward being offered items in store. For in store offers, only in store purchases count.


----------



## eagle1002us

__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## eagle1002us

Love of a mother


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> V
> Veeerry Nice!!   Those have a distinct blue cast which suggests to me they might be made of Finnish Spectrolite which is a higher grade of labradorite (it's got more color play).
> From the web:
> *"Spectrolite* is a very special, gem quality variety of *Labradorite* that can show a full spectrum of rainbow colours that can only be found in Finland. ... It also has a very dark, black base, and is considered a semi precious gem, whereas *Labradorite* generally is not."
> 
> I have a labradorite necklace I made with beads from bead store.  They have a soft gray hue.  Not much blue but still pretty.  Years ago I looked at an Elizabeth Locke labradorite necklace in Mazza NM.  Beautiful!!!   Would have loved to have it.
> 
> Spectrolite can have yellow flashes, bright blue and green.  I had a little rock from the Smithsonian Hall of Gems I kept on my desk that was like that.
> 
> A while back you went on a tour of the back rooms of the hall of gems with Jeffrey Post, is it?   What did you think?  I remember him commenting somewhere that he could not collect the kind of gems a museum carries -- to paraphrase, he collects what ordinary mortals do but he goes for the unusual.  That seems like a reasonable proposition.
> 
> I used to buy cheap like $10 gems from ebay and they were not at all real according to the local jeweler.  Which is what I wanted to find out.  I got a couple set in a tiny pinky ring, and their use was adequate for my purposes.  I was going for color.
> 
> Recently, I took a chance and dropped $100 on a tourmaline.  (I belong to a gem society and they discuss on-line buying and selling.   Seller had 100 percent feedback.  Now, this was a crapshoot, I know it.  Instead of getting a luminous colorful gem I got a tiny brownish pebble that looked like smoky quartz on a bad day.  I got a refund!!! I should have left the seller crappy feedback but I decided to take the $$ and run.  These days, you need a GIA cert to describe and validate a gemstone.  Well, I'm not in that league.  Plus, I don't collect gemstones.
> 
> It is hard to beat a big sparkly CZ.  I had a citrine ring with a huge brownish citrine and the vendor (non-ebay) swapped it out for me with a huge pink Cz that matched the tiny pink spinels around the rim of the setting.  (I didn't like the brown with the pink).  That is a fun ring to wear.


*@etoupebirkin* Seasons greetings, hope you had a nice Xmas EB.  I bet your house smells real good these days.  I am not sure you saw my above post on labradorite and spectrolite.   I thought of that b/c I was browsing Armenta on TRR.  They use a lot of labradorite (not spectrolite, so I expect the Armenta stones will have a gray background, not black) and and I also saw a ring with pietersite.  I have a huge (like palm size) carved horse pendant labradorite made by Amy Khan Russell years ago.  I must have bent over b/c it fell off my silver collar and hit the hard tiled floor.   The horse now has part of his nose chipped off.  Labradorite is fragile; it's made (IMO) of a lot of partially fractured rocks that Mother Nature glued together for the time being.

Did you ever get any Armenta jewelry?


----------



## eagle1002us

* @Gnuj*,  I do hope you are having a very happy holiday weekend and that the weather was pleasant.


----------



## eagle1002us

Does my bottom look cute in this photo?
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ottom look cute in this photo?


----------



## eagle1002us

.


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> * @Gnuj*,  I do hope you are having a very happy holiday weekend and that the weather was pleasant.


Thank you eagle100us! I hope you enjoyed your holiday.  Weather could be better but it's not like I have anywhere to go


----------



## eagle1002us

You and me both, Gnuj!   Oh well, home sweet home is not that bad.  Could be worse!!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pecan the koala was separated from his mother, and found alone. A team searched for his mother in hopes of reuniting them, but with no luck. He’s now being raised until he starts Koala Kindy at the 
Australia Zoo
Wildlife Hospital!


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Here's a koala who over-partied on News Years Eve.  But he looks happy.


----------



## eagle1002us

Happy New Year to all Purse Forum members, Hermes lovers, and koalas.


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> Here's a koala who over-partied on News Years Eve.  But he looks happy.
> 
> View attachment 4943134


Happy New Year, @Gnuj !!!!


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> Happy New Year to all Purse Forum members, Hermes lovers, and koalas.


Wish you eagle1002us and everyone a happy and healthy New Year!


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> Wish you eagle1002us and everyone a happy and healthy New Year!
> [/QUOTE.
> Thank you, @Gnuj


----------



## eagle1002us

Thank you, @shalomjude and @Hat Trick for liking my koala photos.         And Happy New Year!


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 4943390


This little guy looks like he is an Alpha Koala.


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> *@etoupebirkin* Seasons greetings, hope you had a nice Xmas EB.  I bet your house smells real good these days.  I am not sure you saw my above post on labradorite and spectrolite.   I thought of that b/c I was browsing Armenta on TRR.  They use a lot of labradorite (not spectrolite, so I expect the Armenta stones will have a gray background, not black) and and I also saw a ring with pietersite.  I have a huge (like palm size) carved horse pendant labradorite made by Amy Khan Russell years ago.  I must have bent over b/c it fell off my silver collar and hit the hard tiled floor.   The horse now has part of his nose chipped off.  Labradorite is fragile; it's made (IMO) of a lot of partially fractured rocks that Mother Nature glued together for the time being.
> 
> Did you ever get any Armenta jewelry?


Yes. I had a nice XMAS. DH and I drove to visit DS, see his new house, and meet his serious girlfriend. We like his girlfriend and his house is just perfect for him. We were are careful as possible, stopping only for gas and bio breaks. We stayed put while there, only going outside for walks.

I‘ve baked bread and made molten lava cakes. So the house does smell good.

I do not own any Armenta jewelry, but they do make they very pretty pieces. So, to hear about the pendant. Labradorite does seem fragile. I would not get a ring or bracelet in the stone.

Happy New Year all!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> Happy New Year to all Purse Forum members, Hermes lovers, and koalas.


A big wave to koala lovers @haute okole @Rouge H, @shalomjude, and @etoupebirkin!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Happy and healthy 2021, everyone.  This year has to be better.


----------



## lisalisalisa

hi, Happy new year!!! Today i saw Hermes web site, the price was increasing after NYD, right ? OMG


----------



## estallal

I have a question maybe some members can shied lights to me here. When I walk into a Hermes store ( not home store) and Inquired about B or K bags, they sometimes ask me if I am located in the city or traveling? Anyone knows what the rules about getting a B or K or even Constance/Kelly cut while traveling? Thanks


----------



## acrowcounted

estallal said:


> I have a question maybe some members can shied lights to me here. When I walk into a Hermes store ( not home store) and Inquired about B or K bags, they sometimes ask me if I am located in the city or traveling? Anyone knows what the rules about getting a B or K or even Constance/Kelly cut while traveling? Thanks


They are trying to sus out wether you’re a drive-by shopper or one who is local and will be a regular customer. If you are local, they will likely give you the “we don’t have any but when we get them in, we call our established clients so if you’d like to purchase other items today and start a profile...” speech, while if you’re traveling they will shorten it to “no, we don’t have any”


----------



## estallal

acrowcounted said:


> They are trying to sus out wether you’re a drive-by shopper or one who is local and will be a regular customer. If you are local, they will likely give you the “we don’t have any but when we get them in, we call our established clients so if you’d like to purchase other items today and start a profile...” speech, while if you’re traveling they will shorten it to “no, we don’t have any”


So it’s not possible to get a special bag while traveling? ThNks


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## etoupebirkin

estallal said:


> I have a question maybe some members can shied lights to me here. When I walk into a Hermes store ( not home store) and Inquired about B or K bags, they sometimes ask me if I am located in the city or traveling? Anyone knows what the rules about getting a B or K or even Constance/Kelly cut while traveling? Thanks



I was able to get an 18cm Constance in Las Vegas in Bellagio when I hit it off with a SA while at a TPF National Meet Up. I also purchased a 35 Kelly at FSH in Paris.

I’ve also heard that the Hawaii store is good for travelers, too. So it all depends.


----------



## eagle1002us

estallal said:


> So it’s not possible to get a special bag while traveling? ThNks


If you go to Paris it's possible -- not definite but possible.  There's a thread on Paris within the Shopping for Hermes thread.   
There are at least two strategies.  First, apply for an appointment the evening before.  If that doesn't work, go to the boutique and buy several things.  Casually mention you'd like a bag, too, before the interaction with the SA is finished.  That worked for me.  The SA told me to come back the next day.  If that doesn't work, it is said that you can stop in the store in the afternoon and ask if there are any appointments available (because someone couldn't make it). 

Here's the problem with buying stuff to enhance your chances of getting a bag in Paris:   there isn't time to leisurely browse or mull over decisions.   I can make fast decisions.  However, I came to Paris not really having bought anything in a boutique for quite a while.  So I wanted to look at scarves, ties, jewelry, etc.  This takes time.  The SA likely has appointments with others during the day.   So, it wasn't a leisurely process.  The other problem was that since I knew what I wanted the moment I saw it, I wasn't open to the SA's choices.  (If money was no object, then I would have thrown a couple of her choices into the lot). I could tell she wasn't too pleased about that.  I like yellow.  Period.  

Should I show up in Paris again I would just walk into the boutique and take an hour or more at the scarf counter leisurely trying stuff on.  And so forth.   But I imagine I'd be hurried along regardless.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 4945317



 What an adorable, sweet face.


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> What an adorable, sweet face.


Thank you, @Madam Bijoux, I totally agree.  All of a sudden I'm seeing real charmers in the baby koala, koala joey, category.   The one below was posted by Bindi Irwin.  I'm sure you recognize that last name.    Her father was Steve Irwin, he had the tv program, "Crikey It's the Irwins" which sadly I never watched in my "pre-koala" days.


----------



## eagle1002us

I like that these little guys look happy.  Notice he's draped his arm over what seems to be a very large stuffed koala.


----------



## eagle1002us

Even koalas meditate . . . like tiny Zen masters


----------



## eagle1002us

Totally relaxed koala:


----------



## eagle1002us

This little guy looks so soft and cuddly


----------



## eagle1002us

This is a confident koala.   And a beautiful one.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

This is such a tender affection here it's really amazing to see.


----------



## eagle1002us

Look at  me..how cute I am.. sitting here and waiting for you to cuddle me.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## hazelshopper

Hi everyone, 

I was wondering if anyone knows if the directors and managers of Hermes boutiques have their own clients that they regularly work with? Recently, I have had one appointment with the director and one with the manager on another day, since my store is by appointment only, and I wanted to start a relationship with one of them. Is it possible to start a relationship with a director/manager and continually shop with them? I have read that some directors/managers pass off new customers to sales associates/specialists so I just wanted to double check!


----------



## eagle1002us

hazelshopper said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows if the directors and managers of Hermes boutiques have their own clients that they regularly work with? Recently, I have had one appointment with the director and one with the manager on another day, since my store is by appointment only, and I wanted to start a relationship with one of them. Is it possible to start a relationship with a director/manager and continually shop with them? I have read that some directors/managers pass off new customers to sales associates/specialists so I just wanted to double check!


If you are consistently a big spender so that you acquire VIP status, the store manager will likely make a point of chatting with you whenever you're in the store.  Such conversations are a way for the manager to assess what you need and want and introduce you to new products and product features.


----------



## hazelshopper

eagle1002us said:


> If you are consistently a big spender so that you acquire VIP status, the store manager will likely make a point of chatting with you whenever you're in the store.  Such conversations are a way for the manager to assess what you need and want and introduce you to new products and product features.


Thank you! Does that also mean a director/manager can be my main sales associate? Like can I just continually shop with them as opposed to regular sales associates?


----------



## acrowcounted

hazelshopper said:


> Thank you! Does that also mean a director/manager can be my main sales associate? Like can I just continually shop with them as opposed to regular sales associates?


It is likely a temporary situation due to the appointment system/rotating associates/limiting employees in store at a given time, while maintaining unchanged sales goals for the store. I suspect once we get back to normal, they will hand you off to a normal SA. Your spend/profile won’t be impacted negatively.


----------



## eagle1002us

hazelshopper said:


> Thank you! Does that also mean a director/manager can be my main sales associate? Like can I just continually shop with them as opposed to regular sales associates?


Well, you'd probably get assigned a regular SA if for nothing else than to have backup if the manager you ordinarily work with is not available.   I think the spend level grabs the manager's attention, they want to make sure that customers who love the brand get their needs and requirements and stuff they never even thought of met.  On the other hand, if you hit it off with the manager and you show that you are knowledgeable and interested in the brand, then I suppose you could work with her regularly even if your spend is not at a VIP level.  It's kinda up to them.

 I never sought out the manager -- I was shopping that that boutique for years -- and one day she sat me down and let me know that it's time to get a bag.  (Some of my fav bags are Coach. I like the designs).  So, I stuck my toe in the bag world, got some H bags, coulda got more over time I suppose.  They are just not my thing.  Anyhow, this is a small example of how the manager could take the initiative.  I'm not sure I'd be comfortable working with a manager routinely b/c they always show me more stuff than my wallet likes and I feel uncomfortable saying no to suggestions.    But that's their role:  to develop and increase brand interest.


----------



## Frivole88

Hi everyone. I haven't been back to H stores since the pandemic so most of my current purchases are online. Does anyone know if the Meatpacking boutique is now open for walk-ins or is still an appointment basis?


----------



## Frivole88

.


----------



## acrowcounted

kristinlorraine said:


> Hi everyone. I haven't been back to H stores since the pandemic so most of my current purchases are online. Does anyone know if the Meatpacking boutique is now open for walk-ins or is still an appointment basis?



Current shared info:





						Hermès New York City Stores
					

Has anyone been able to score a K or C lately from the NYC stores, especially the Madison Ave? I heard the inventory is very limited. It would really be nice if I could be offer a Kelly or Constance for Christmas...  I was offered a B 35 in Noir at late December, not sure about their inventory...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Air-conditioned comfort in a sweltering Adelaide.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

My person at my Hermes store is the Managing Director.  I'd known him from another store before he moved to mine.  He personally took over my account when my much loved SA moved on.  He's very responsive, and I can depend on him to be truthful.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

#1300KOALAZ Eddie was laying in his favourite spot in the aviary when his carer arrived.
"Hi Eddie" she said, "Time to give your teddies a bath."
Eddie looked horrified and quickly grabbed hold of his favourite teddy and pulled it in tight.
"Teddies don't need a bath, they not dirty" he replied.
"Um what about the milk you spill on them and the poop you squash in them when you sit on them?" asked his carer.
"That just makes them special" Eddie responded.
"Well, they are dirty and they are going to have a wash" Eddie's carer said as she stood in front of him, hands on hips, "please give them to me".
"No, they mine and I loves them" Eddie said defiantly. "You can't take them".
"How about whilst teddies are getting washed we get you some lovely milkies and juicy leaf tips, by the time you have finished teddies will be back with you and I promise we will use the eucalyptus smelling powder?" cajoled Eddie's carer.
At this Eddie sat bolt upright "milkies" he repeated.  "Can I have the special stuff in that helps me grow up big and strong?" he asked.
"Yes" replied his carer.
"And can I have extra milkies" Eddie continued to bargain.
"Oh alright" said his carer.
"Ok" said Eddie, "Teddies are getting a bit whiffy anyway" he said as he let his carer take them away.
***DISCLAIMER***
Whilst koala joeys do love a teddy to cuddle they do not mind them getting washed and never argue with their carers.











1.7K1.7K
99 Comments
71 Shares

Like



Comment


Share


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

s This photo was captioned, "Find love in every day."


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

This is a musk lorikeet from South Australia.   It's a little green parrot.



	

		
			
		

		
	
T


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Sometimes koalas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 can end up in some unusual places
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. This beautiful lady let herself into an unused chicken coop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in a property at Mosquito Hill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and couldnt work out how to get back out.
Liz gave us a call 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for some advice as she didn't want to stress the koala unnecessarily but had also never seen a koala in the area. We were happy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to give her advice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and allow the koala some more time to move on by herself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as that is much less stressful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for her than us trying to relocate her. Thankfully we have been informed she has now made her way up a nice big eucalypt tree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Remember we are always happy to provide advice if you find a sick
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, injured 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or orphaned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 koala 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or echidna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. We are available 24 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a day, 7 days a week on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0435 056 252.


----------



## eagle1002us

Weird, huh?


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 4960875


Thank you @haute okole for liking my koala posts and a big wave to @Gnuj!


----------



## eagle1002us

As well, thank you @etoupe birkin, @shalomjude, @ODEDIHAIMS, and @ChloeClad and anyone I missed for liking my koala posts.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Anyone feel like they are carrying some extra weight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 around this days? Well Fern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 knows that feeling all too well because her annoying little brother Indiana Jones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 insists on being carried around.
Fern is pretty good at telling the little man off, with her teeth
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, when it gets too much. Dont worry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she doesn't hurt him its just one of the ways koalas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 communicate with each other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Big wave to @Rouge H Koalas certainly know how to live a luxurious life when they find it.  Koala rescuers know to give their koalas good leaf, a massage (they're kinda like dogs, rolling over on their back to get their tummy rubbed), and a big teddy.  These things are very healing.


----------



## eagle1002us

Those are some big ears to grow into.  But this is an adorable looking girl.


----------



## eagle1002us

#1300KOALAZ Sir George has decided he loved his recent visit to his carer so much he would visit again.
This time he got a ride from some friends.
Unfortunately for him the accommodations were fully booked but Joe ***** agreed to share his presidential suite with Sir George.
Now the life of a carer is not all koala cuddles and nose kisses and when George and Joe had one too many eucalyptus leaves they decided to start singing in the middle of the night.
This of course awoke the other guest, Sunny Grace, who joined in the singing but was more like squealing and distinctly off key.
Although we love hearing koala singing we are aware that not everyone does (can’t understand it ourselves), so their carer rushed out, not wanting the ruckus to disturb the neighbours, and gave them a stern talking to.
Like the good koalas they are there was not a peep from them for the rest of the night.
Who says a carer’s life isn’t glamorous!
If you find a sick, injured, orphaned or distressed koala please call 1300KOALAZ for help or advice.


----------



## llaga22

Quick question. I have again  acquired another Evelyne. It is technically my 4th but sold the third one to my niece coz it’s the same shade as my Birkin. Anyway my question is, what version is the one with inside pocket? This one is my first with the inside pocket. I personally prefer the version 1, the one without the outside pocket. I’ve seen pictures of the inside picket version but being referred to as version 1. Thoughts?


----------



## floridamama

Hi! I want to get an Avalon wool blanket...how much do those go for? I don’t see any on the website. My SA just showed me some Avalon’s for $3500.00 but that’s much more than I want to spend.


----------



## etoile de mer

llaga22 said:


> Quick question. I have again  acquired another Evelyne. It is technically my 4th but sold the third one to my niece coz it’s the same shade as my Birkin. Anyway my question is, what version is the one with inside pocket? This one is my first with the inside pocket. I personally prefer the version 1, the one without the outside pocket. I’ve seen pictures of the inside picket version but being referred to as version 1. Thoughts?



Hello llaga22, have a look in the Evelyne thread, see link below. Members on that thread could likely help. Good luck!






						Ode to the Evelyne
					

I was inspired by the threads giving shout-outs to the kelly and bolide, so I thought about the evelyne.  If one has already been started some time ago, then I apologize.     At any rate, I must say the evelyne is an awesome bag.  :love: I just purchased my first one in Chicago about three weeks...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## etoile de mer

floridamama said:


> Hi! I want to get an Avalon wool blanket...how much do those go for? I don’t see any on the website. My SA just showed me some Avalon’s for $3500.00 but that’s much more than I want to spend.



Hi floridamama, someone in the homewares thread likely knows. Try posting there, see link below. 





__





						HERMÈS HOMEWARE + KITCHENWARE (include pics)
					

Even if a girl cannot afford a Birkin, or a Kelly, these pieces can make her feel like having tea at the RITZ!  Timeless additions to a stylish house!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

#1300KOALAZ Miss Betsy came into care during the 40 degree heat. She was drinking lots of water and was very flat and exhausted from the heat.
Miss Betsy did not want to see another day of the heat and decided that she had heard another of her friendly colony koalas talk about the accomodations at #1300KOALAZ. Miss Betsy decided that today was her day and that it was time to go into the day spa to escape the heat.
Ensuring that all things would go according to plan, Miss Betsy decided to sit right in the middle of the road and hitch a ride.  Sure enough her plan worked and along came 1300KOALAZ to take her away for her day spa.
Miss Betsy did however not like the accomodations at the Veterinarian Clinic, where she was given a woozy which sent her off into a short nap. Miss Betsy states that she came out feeling quite good and although she was feeling ok, the nice Dr said Miss Betsy needed some more time in the day spa so it would have to be Bed and Breakfast as well.
“How Fantastic” Miss Betsy thought and she was whisked away into her accomodation. Miss Betsy checked off her list as she entered her accomodation:
“Air conditioner - Check, Nice juicy leaf - Check, Water - Check, Company of the Hooman kid - Check, Room service - Check, Soft pillow - Check, Clean branches - Check.”
“Yes this will do quite nicely” Betsy said. After a day and night in the #1300KOALAZ Bed and Breakfast, Miss Betsy decided that now that it had rained, it was time to go home and discuss her 5 gumstar accomodations.
If you see a sick, injured or orphaned koala please call 1300KOALAZ - 24/7.
******Disclaimer********
Most koalas do not sit in the middle of the road waiting for 1300KOALAZ to arrive, Betsy was lucky enough to have many caring peoples guiding traffic around her until our rescuer arrived.
Please watch out for koalas on the roads particularly between dusk and dawn.
Oh and even though koalas don’t deliberately choose to come into care, Miss Betsy sure was excited to get into an air conditioned home to recover from the heat.

Note:  40 degrees Centigrade =  104 Fahrenheit.


----------



## Starlights3

I just noticed that I have never seen Hermes sunglasses. Do they do them?


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Starlights3 said:


> I just noticed that I have never seen Hermes sunglasses. Do they do them?


Thats an intriguing observation.   Maybe they go for stuff that can have an H easily plastered on it.  Altho Chanel glasses have a C, of course, so why would an H be any more difficult?


----------



## eagle1002us

Sweet dreams


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

What koalas get up to in the dark. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
in the dark.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Such a sweetie.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

What a face!


----------



## leechiyong

Saw this photo and thought of this thread:


----------



## eagle1002us

leechiyong said:


> Saw this photo and thought of this thread:
> View attachment 4980045


Thank you _@leechiyong_
Such a sweet face_._


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## lcd_purse_girl

My SA sent this to me with a lovely handwritten message on the back. Enjoy!


----------



## chrixtabel

Random: Dark bleu family, or black. I'm torn.


----------



## eagle1002us

lcd_purse_girl said:


> My SA sent this to me with a lovely handwritten message on the back. Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 4980663


Lovely!


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## hlavie

Why do i feel there is not so many blue birkin being offered these past few months? I see a lot of neutrals and reds


----------



## eagle1002us

hermessister said:


> Why do i feel there is not so many blue birkin being offered these past few months? I see a lot of neutrals and reds


Back in 2010 or somewhat after, a fashion magazine showed all sorts of blue-green outfits.  They were reflecting a  general fashion trend toward blue-green. H got on the train with Blue Izmir, Blue Paon, Blue Zanzibar, Mykonos, all sorts of variations on blue-green.
But after a decade or so, blue green has seen its moment and now other colors are in the ascendency.  I do not particularly follow H colors but you are aware of a change in colors, i.e., the reds and neutrals you mention.   So I think that's what's happening.  

I miss lime from 2019.   That ship sailed pretty fast.


----------



## Sharifshopping

Does anyone have a rose Sakura b25 in Swift leather? Curious about the swift leather, the rose Sakura color & b25 size thx


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

I'm hoping I get reincarnated as a happy koala like this one.  Priceless!


----------



## eagle1002us

Tiny koala


----------



## eagle1002us

Thank you _*@Roie55*_,_ *@BagsRGreat, @haute okole*, *@Christofle*, *@Sofiko*, *@HoneyLocks, @leechiyong,*_
*@Rouge H*,
_* @Winiebean,  @shalomjude *and as always *@Gnuj* and *@etoupebirkin*._


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Brimson

Bought this ascot cravat off eBay recently. Does anyone know how old?


----------



## eagle1002us

Perfect for Valentine's Day:


----------



## ayf

laides! saw one kelly on designer exchange.com and it is based in UK. Wonder if I buy online from USA, do I qualify VAT tax refund? I think it is close to 20% refund correct? However, I also need to pay the USA custom import fee. I think it is less than 10%? on bags. Not positive. Is that how it works? Never purchased online from the UK before. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## eagle1002us

Notice the sweet little joey clinging to Mum's tummy.  He's so tiny.


----------



## eagle1002us

Below photo was captioned:   "The heat is getting un-bear-able."  Works for me!


----------



## eagle1002us

Teddies are crucial to comforting koalas who lost their mum.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Lismore wildlife rescuers are making history, helping create the world’s first-ever prosthetic foot for a koala.

Triumph was born with only three feet, but with his carer’s determination and the help of a local dentist, they managed to find the perfect solution.

(The new foot is the rubbery orange one.  Triumph jumped when he first got the foot -- something  he'd never done before.  He cannot go out into the wild but the Sanctuary where he's now living really likes him so he's a keeper).


----------



## eagle1002us

Either this little guy is winking or he's got dust in his eye. Still adorable.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

From today's BBC news:  New animal discovered in Australia
This is a greater glider.


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> From today's BBC news:  New animal discovered in Australia
> This is a greater glider.
> View attachment 4994792


I hadn't seen one of those, thanks for posting *@madame Bijoux*.  He has winsome eyes.


----------



## eagle1002us

This collage was ti
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ed "Hot love." Koalas certainly can be friendly little beasties.
	

		
			
		

		
	






The koala, who i think is named Luther, closed his eyes while the rainbow lorikeet introduced himself.  The better to concentrate on making a new friend.


----------



## eagle1002us

Here's a koala with blue eyes.  They do exist.


----------



## eagle1002us

This is a very well modeled koala.  From Pinterest.   Mas
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ster Exclusive.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## loverose

Hi everyone, I am planning to purchase a Kelly bracelet online this week (my region is still in lockdown), but there is very little information about the bracelet on the website. Does anyone know the width of the small Kelly bracelet? (not the thickness, the width of one side - ie. my Love bracelet is 6.2mm in width). I'm looking at the plain white gold with 4 diamonds. Thank you!!


----------



## eagle1002us

A koala takes the chair.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Elizabeth Ann is the first cloned black footed ferret.


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> Elizabeth Ann is the first cloned black footed ferret.
> View attachment 4999000


I heard something on the news about this ferret being cloned.  Nice to see the little girl here, thanks.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## fdc

Hi, do you think a Kelly 28 retourne Gris Tourterelle in excellent condition priced at €9900 or roughly US$12000 is worth buying? 
I haven’t owned any H bag yet.


----------



## eagle1002us

fdc said:


> Hi, do you think a Kelly 28 retourne Gris Tourterelle in excellent condition priced at €9900 or roughly US$12000 is worth buying?
> I haven’t owned any H bag yet.


Is this a new bag being purchased from the Hermes boutique or is it a pre-owned bag?  If it's purchased at Hermes, the price is what it is.   (No "give" in the price).  Purchased from a reseller it strikes me as rather high but if the color is really important to you -- a lot of people like that color -- you could wait for a long time for that color in that size bag to come around again.   You should get the date stamp to find out when the bag was made.


----------



## fdc

eagle1002us said:


> Is this a new bag being purchased from the Hermes boutique or is it a pre-owned bag?  If it's purchased at Hermes, the price is what it is.   (No "give" in the price).  Purchased from a reseller it strikes me as rather high but if the color is really important to you -- a lot of people like that color -- you could wait for a long time for that color in that size bag to come around again.   You should get the date stamp to find out when the bag was made.


Thank you it’s a preowned bag from 2011 and is the lowest price I could find for Kelly 28 in excellent condition.
I’ve just casually bought some small accessories from H and never had a dedicated SA so I’m just afraid of years of waiting until I can get a bag


----------



## eagle1002us

fdc said:


> Thank you it’s a preowned bag from 2011 and is the lowest price I could find for Kelly 28 in excellent condition.
> I’ve just casually bought some small accessories from H and never had a dedicated SA so I’m just afraid of years of waiting until I can get a bag


There was one year where H had a problem with the leather, it tended to smell in hot cars, that sort of thing.  I do not remember the year but that's why I suggest you get the letter date stamp.  There's threads on this problem, bags were generally sent to Paris via the boutique and remade. 

I see your point about getting a "grail" bag while it's available.  You could get 4 or 5 bags in other colors and sizes but if you really want a Gris T  in a 28, that's the one you should focus on.   Those 4 or 5 other bags wouldn't be as special.  And even if you're offered a bag in the boutique it might not be one you find desirable.  I got offered a brown bag and I seldom wear brown.   I think I got offered a large bag, a 40 in a bright reddish orange, which I rejected.  That's the sum total of my offers.  But these offers became a discussion about what bag I really wanted.  

Small bags have been fashionable for quite a while.  But large bags will come back into fashion and then a 28 could be even more difficult to get.


----------



## eagle1002us

Funny video to watch.  Watch it all the way thru (it's short) till it starts to repeat.


----------



## eagle1002us

I think this koala below has the sweetest smile ever.


----------



## eagle1002us

I think t
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
his koala is propping his feet up on the desk and resting his back against the chair.  He really does look like he wants to imitate us.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Meerkats in the snow at the Philadelphia Zoo


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> Meerkats in the snow at the Philadelphia Zoo



Years ago the Animal Planet cable channel had a series called "Merkat Nation."  I couldn't figure out how AP presented a storyline from what I would think is random animal behavior.   Did you know that merkats are a type of mongoose?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

eagle1002us said:


> Years ago the Animal Planet cable channel had a series called "Merkat Nation."  I couldn't figure out how AP presented a storyline from what I would think is random animal behavior.   Did you know that merkats are a type of mongoose?


I read some time ago that Meerkats are in the mongoose family.  I love to watch them.


----------



## eagle1002us

View attachment 5005849




View attachment 5006042

View attachment 5005850


----------



## eagle1002us

Here's Durham, RIP, lookin; good, even serene, after 9 years of sniffing leaf to find the tastiest -- probably why his nose is so scratched up.   Notice how his ears flop in opposite directions.


----------



## Katie_85

Hi guys, I hope it's the right place to ask but is it normal than a Birkin bought offered in April have a date code from a previous year?


----------



## acrowcounted

Katie_85 said:


> Hi guys, I hope it's the right place to ask but is it normal than a Birkin bought offered in April have a date code from a previous year?


Yes, even two prior calendar year isn’t unheard of.


----------



## Katie_85

acrowcounted said:


> Yes, even two prior calendar year isn’t unheard of.


Thank you so much! I'm considering buying preloved Birkin and I thought it was strange.


----------



## Crapples

Please delete if this isn't the place to ask...

How do folks feel about new items on reseller sites that are selling for considerably less than retail? For example, I spotted this Vertige Cœur ring on fashionphole today and it's $2k off retail brand new. Are there just a ton of rich ladies out there changing their minds or receiving unwanted gifts and don't care about the loss? Is this a reseller strategy (by these items and sell them whilst securing the bag)? I would think that's an expensive and low margin practice though. Or should we be super suspicious of these types of items, being that they might be superfakes? Something else (e.g., employee resale; might be a legit reason)? ‍♀


----------



## eagle1002us

Crapples said:


> Please delete if this isn't the place to ask...
> 
> How do folks feel about new items on reseller sites that are selling for considerably less than retail? For example, I spotted this Vertige Cœur ring on fashionphole today and it's $2k off retail brand new. Are there just a ton of rich ladies out there changing their minds or receiving unwanted gifts and don't care about the loss? Is this a reseller strategy (by these items and sell them whilst securing the bag)? I would think that's an expensive and low margin practice though. Or should we be super suspicious of these types of items, being that they might be superfakes? Something else (e.g., employee resale; might be a legit reason)? ‍♀


I knew a dealer in jewelry (I am interested in jewelry history, how the styles change over time, and being able to date pieces more or less).

I asked her how people decide how to sell.   One of the things she said was "They have other uses for the money." 

I think that's true generally.

Our economy runs on marketing new things, different looks, visual stimulation.   A design that might have been TDF gets a little boring after a while, same old same old.   That sort of thing.  And with Covid jerking people around right and left, the sales decision might be easier to make.  I have only gone to a few doctor/dentist appointments over the past two years, maybe the bookstore and fabric store once in that interval.  Almost everything in the closet hasn't been worn for two years. 

Referring to H items, IMO an item doesn't get any use and "the thrill has gone" why not sell it?  It's fun to look at the resale sites if only to see a new item (design, colorway) pop up that never appeared before. 

If a resale site offers returns (no questions asked ones are the best) and an item has a proper signature I wouldn't automatically question whether it's authentic until I got it in my hands.  

The silver Vertige ring goes for $3K?  If I had $3K I'd buy the ring from the H boutique or online.   The reseller has to have a marketing strategy, and generally that is pricing that will entice people to buy.   



















 counterfeit, necessarily.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I agree with everything Eagle just mentioned. I believe Fashionphile has good authenticators. Sometimes people buy things in the heat of the moment, bring it home and after the return period realize it does not suit his or her lifestyle. It's better to get some $ back and use the proceeds for something else rather than just have it sit in the closet or jewelry box.

It's great for people who buy in the resale market because you can buy beautiful items at less than retail. And if you decide to sell, you do not realize as much of a loss. I recently got a steal on an Hermes silver bracelet with a gorgeous agate cameo of a horse. I got the item at half off the reseller price because the store took terrible photos of the item. I KNEW what it was and purchased it. It was not returnable. But I did not care.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> I agree with everything Eagle just mentioned. I believe Fashionphile has good authenticators. Sometimes people buy things in the heat of the moment, bring it home and after the return period realize it does not suit his or her lifestyle. It's better to get some $ back and use the proceeds for something else rather than just have it sit in the closet or jewelry box.
> 
> It's great for people who buy in the resale market because you can buy beautiful items at less than retail. And if you decide to sell, you do not realize as much of a loss. I recently got a steal on an Hermes silver bracelet with a gorgeous agate cameo of a horse. I got the item at half off the reseller price because the store took terrible photos of the item. I KNEW what it was and purchased it. It was not returnable. But I did not care.


Congrats on the agate cameo bracelet, EB.   Would love to see a picture of it.  That kind of luck at finding something comes from studying the brand, knowing more than the seller about the various designs.    I collect pictures of H sterling bracelets -- if not the actual bracelet .   Love H silver.  Tho I am not  too sure what I think of the Reponse design, Pierre Hardy's new design on the web site.

I have the silver plain chain link necklace with four fingernail sized intaglios (reverse carved).  As it is, it's a long necklace that would probably work as a layering piece with other chain necklaces.  It reminds me of Victorian Scottish agates, I have a few, and they're also in autumnal colors which I love.  The bracelet has a black intaglio. 

I do wish the necklace could be doubled like the Farandole long necklace.  The intaglios would display better.  What do you think about extending the necklace where it falls at the back of the neck?  I doubt I could get the chain matched and it would mess with the integrity of the piece if I ever wanted to sell it . . . But I might wear it more.


----------



## couturequeen

Will a US boutique transfer an accessory in from another country (between $500- $1K)? I came across an item on the website and there isn’t one available in the US.


----------



## Crapples

couturequeen said:


> Will a US boutique transfer an accessory in from another country (between $500- $1K)? I came across an item on the website and there isn’t one available in the US.


I purchased the mosaique box via my US SA when it was only on the UK site. I can't be sure that's where it was from but she got it for me and it was less than your budget.


----------



## eagle1002us

I just love it when their faces are completely round, the ears are big and fluffy and the koala has an adorable contented smile.  Perfection!


----------



## Siha77

I just revised my wish list today to bump a Mini Kelly and Kelly Pochette (both in any color) to the top of my list.  Wish me luck and patience, guys. Now it's time to wait forever.  (Notes of hope and encouragement welcome.)


----------



## eagle1002us

couturequeen said:


> Will a US boutique transfer an accessory in from another country (between $500- $1K)? I came across an item on the website and there isn’t one available in the US.


There's a chance they might.   When I patronized a boutique for some time years ago they would offer to do a worldwide search for a scarf not in their inventory.   Your request is easier b/c you know what you want.


----------



## eagle1002us

I find smiling koalas irresistible.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> I agree with everything Eagle just mentioned. I believe Fashionphile has good authenticators. Sometimes people buy things in the heat of the moment, bring it home and after the return period realize it does not suit his or her lifestyle. It's better to get some $ back and use the proceeds for something else rather than just have it sit in the closet or jewelry box.
> 
> It's great for people who buy in the resale market because you can buy beautiful items at less than retail. And if you decide to sell, you do not realize as much of a loss. I recently got a steal on an Hermes silver bracelet with a gorgeous agate cameo of a horse. I got the item at half off the reseller price because the store took terrible photos of the item. I KNEW what it was and purchased it. It was not returnable. But I did not care.


A jewelry designer carried by NM, Elizabeth Locke, does intaglios, or so I remember from 10 years ago when I used to browse in NM.  She used very nice stones for her gemstone rings, tourmaline, zircon, etc.  

EB what do you think of the NM closing, the one on the other side of town from you?


----------



## dargan

Hi does anyone ever purchase hermes from femme.authentic ( she based in Indonesia )


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> A jewelry designer carried by NM, Elizabeth Locke, does intaglios, or so I remember from 10 years ago when I used to browse in NM.  She used very nice stones for her gemstone rings, tourmaline, zircon, etc.
> 
> EB what do you think of the NM closing, the one on the other side of town from you?


It really does not affect me much. Since Hermes left that store, I really had very little reason to go back there. I rarely shop at NM anymore since my SA left NM. I shop at Saks in Tysons for expensive RTW as I have a fabulous private shopper.

With my retirement and consulting gig, I rarely get dressier than jeans. But that may also be due to the pandemic.

I love Elizabeth Locke. I like to drive to The Other Elizabeth in Boyce, VA. It’s fabulous.


----------



## eagle1002us

Won


dargan said:


> Hi does anyone ever purchase hermes from femme.authentic ( she based in Indonesia )


There's a thread on "Discuss Hermes resellers and ebay" under Hermes shopping.  The latter is one of the first threads listed at the top of the page that is the overview of all the threads contained in the Hermes forum.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> It really does not affect me much. Since Hermes left that store, I really had very little reason to go back there. I rarely shop at NM anymore since my SA left NM. I shop at Saks in Tysons for expensive RTW as I have a fabulous private shopper.
> 
> With my retirement and consulting gig, I rarely get dressier than jeans. But that may also be due to the pandemic.
> 
> I love Elizabeth Locke. I like to drive to The Other Elizabeth in Boyce, VA. It’s fabulous.


It is so much fun to have a private shopper.  When G Street Fabrics resided on G Street (its original location) they had shopping assistance like that.   I had a celadon tweed suit that I loved which she paired with (fabric for) a turquoise blouse and golden brown pants.  I never would have thought of that combination which I loved.


----------



## eagle1002us

haute okole said:


> It is a Togo Bleu Encre.  I LOVE LOVE your pictures.  It makes me want to snuggle them.  I was heartbroken about the little Joey who passed.  I am such a sucker for the injured animals from the fire.  Thank you so much for posting them.  Your posts are the little things that make me happy during this pandemic.  Thank you.


My fellow Koala lover, *@Gnuj*, feels the same as you do, *@haute okole*. And I do, too!     These animals are just so expressive (mums and joeys nuzzling and hugging each other, it's just so beautiful.  And, as Gnuj says, it's cuteness overload.  They really do look like teddy bears and will happily accept a stuffed teddy to cling to if mum's not around.  In creating koalas Mother Nature created the prototype of a teddy bear.  That thought cheers me up.

Haute okole, Gnuj, and of course *@etoupe Birkin*, I'm very pleased you enjoy these pictures.  Thank you all.


----------



## eagle1002us

This little guy is considered cheeky by Aussie standards. I looked up the def of cheeky:   impudent or irreverent, typically in an endearing or amusing way.  Yeah, that sounds about right.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

This koala has very delicate rosy coloring in his ears and around his chin.  He's really rather beautiful, one of a kind.


----------



## eagle1002us

*@Rouge H* Good news, I hear from the group Koala Lives Matter that Anwen was released to the wild.   And so was Itty.  (The "Itty" from the photo I posted in Chat:  "Itty and Harry are hatching a plot.").


----------



## Rouge H

Happy Easter to you ❤️❤️


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> *@Rouge H* Good news, I hear from the group Koala Lives Matter that Anwen was released to the wild.   And so was Itty.  (The "Itty" from the photo I posted in Chat:  "Itty and Harry are hatching a plot.").


I had to search for Anwen since I’ve been out of the loop. So glad she’s recovered and been released. Thanks to all the rescuers and carers. Last year I followed the fires news along with many others around the world. I think Canada sent about 170+ firefighters to Australia last year. Last summer we had bad forest fires in the northern part of our province as well but I don’t think we have many animals that weren’t able to escape south (wolves, bears, moose, caribou, deer, foxes, etc. tend to run rather fast). I believe we’re gearing up for another dry summer which is conducive to fires. 

Just curious, how long do koalas live?


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> I agree with everything Eagle just mentioned. I believe Fashionphile has good authenticators. Sometimes people buy things in the heat of the moment, bring it home and after the return period realize it does not suit his or her lifestyle. It's better to get some $ back and use the proceeds for something else rather than just have it sit in the closet or jewelry box.
> 
> It's great for people who buy in the resale market because you can buy beautiful items at less than retail. And if you decide to sell, you do not realize as much of a loss. I recently got a steal on an Hermes silver bracelet with a gorgeous agate cameo of a horse. I got the item at half off the reseller price because the store took terrible photos of the item. I KNEW what it was and purchased it. It was not returnable. But I did not care.



Is the agate black agate or red agate or (I doubt this) a yellow with maybe a slight brown undertone, like a bit muted?

If the agate is black I think we have the same bracelet, got it in 2019.    Mine's a little snug but the bracelet was so different from H's pure silver items that H carries I decided to get it.  At the same time I got a coordinating silver chain necklace with 3 or 4 thumbnail slabs of agate in black, red, yellow.   (Would like more slabs but I have an agate bead necklace I'll probably pair with it to give it some presence).


----------



## etoupebirkin

Let’s see if this works. I’ve been having issues loading pics. Here’s the Hermès bracelet I was referencing.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I had to search for Anwen since I’ve been out of the loop. So glad she’s recovered and been released. Thanks to all the rescuers and carers. Last year I followed the fires news along with many others around the world. I think Canada sent about 170+ firefighters to Australia last year. Last summer we had bad forest fires in the northern part of our province as well but I don’t think we have many animals that weren’t able to escape south (wolves, bears, moose, caribou, deer, foxes, etc. tend to run rather fast). I believe we’re gearing up for another dry summer which is conducive to fires.
> 
> Just curious, how long do koalas live?


This is off the top of my head but I think the oldest living one who was in Japan (unsurprisingly, since Asian culture respects elders more than the West) died recently at 19, I think.  A cherished female koala in Australia died at 9 and that was viewed as premature.  I think 12 to 15 years is regarded as a normal lifepan.    Problem is that koalas like to sit in the middle of country roads or cross them which exposes them to car strikes.  Their habitat gets broken up by development which limits genetic diversity.  (Male koalas are supposed to wander around and establish their own territory).  

Habitat fragmentation makes koalas vulnerable to chlamydia which causes blindness and infertility, the first sign is conjunctivitis.   I was wowed by one of the people who virtually adopt koalas (kind of a social prerequisite in pro-koala FB groups) who adopted all _the blind ones _in one sanctuary.  

A vaccine is under development and antibiotics can clear the infection.   But the bottom line is koalas are fragile, in part b/c all they eat is eucalyptus.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Let’s see if this works. I’ve been having issues loading pics. Here’s the Hermès bracelet I was referencing.
> 
> View attachment 5046009
> View attachment 5046010


That the one I was thinking of!  Mine has a black onyx carving.   There are rings in the color of your bracelet which would be nice to pair with it.   The red carving is pretty.


----------



## eagle1002us

Well,_ this_ is a surprise!


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Well,_ this_ is a surprise!


This is too cute! You’re killing me with koala cuteness, @eagle1002us.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> This is off the top of my head but I think the oldest living one who was in Japan (unsurprisingly, since Asian culture respects elders more than the West) died recently at 19, I think.  A cherished female koala in Australia died at 9 and that was viewed as premature.  I think 12 to 15 years is regarded as a normal lifepan.    Problem is that koalas like to sit in the middle of country roads or cross them which exposes them to car strikes.  Their habitat gets broken up by development which limits genetic diversity.  (Male koalas are supposed to wander around and establish their own territory).
> 
> Habitat fragmentation makes koalas vulnerable to chlamydia which causes blindness and infertility, the first sign is conjunctivitis.   I was wowed by one of the people who virtually adopt koalas (kind of a social prerequisite in pro-koala FB groups) who adopted all _the blind ones _in one sanctuary.
> 
> A vaccine is under development and antibiotics can clear the infection.   But the bottom line is koalas are fragile, in part b/c all they eat is eucalyptus.


Wow, kudos to the person who adopted all the blind koalas. My oldest Maltese who‘s almost 16 turned blind last summer so I know how hard it can be to look after a blind animal. Of course, there’s no comparison to looking after blind wild animals. Hats off to all the carers and volunteers.

I had to look up conjunctivitis. My new word of the day!


----------



## Fabfashion

etoupebirkin said:


> Let’s see if this works. I’ve been having issues loading pics. Here’s the Hermès bracelet I was referencing.
> 
> View attachment 5046009
> View attachment 5046010


This is gorgeous, @etoupebirkin! Haven’t seen anything like this. Looks amazing. I don’t suppose H makes them anymore?


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> That the one I was thinking of!  Mine has a black onyx carving.   There are rings in the color of your bracelet which would be nice to pair with it.   The red carving is pretty.


Could you please share pics of your bracelet and ring. This could be my next obsession although I’m working with a jeweller in LA on a custom piece virtually for the first time and it’s nerve racking.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> This is too cute! You’re killing me with koala cuteness, @eagle1002us.
> [/QUOTE
> I have a little video on Triumph, just a montage, but you can see the little fellow is very happy.  He has to stay indoors b/c of his prothesis.





Fabfashion said:


> This is too cute! You’re killing me with koala cuteness, @eagle1002us.



It's the weekend and time to wedge yourself into a fits-just-right forked branch, kick back,  and time for a nap. 








I think the very round faces of koalas, ears the size of flyswatters, and overall fluffiness are adorable.  I am in some FB groups where a big part of the action is admiring pictures or videos of koalas posted by members.  They are just so charming that's not hard to do.

The video you saw, "Koala kicked out of tree and cries," seems to have been reinterpreted as a fight between two males.  I was looking for another video and saw the reinterpretations.   I don't think that's right, females are smaller than males, for starters, and it wasn't evident she was built like a maie.   And she was a wonderful drama queen, if I was a koala I'd have her as a friend.  

It's a cloudy rainy day today so I don't think I'd get good resolution on the photo of my bracelet, especially bc the agate is black.  So, will try tomorrow.   There was one for sale recently that had a good picture; I may be able to remember where I saw it and post that one.  

So, did you see the video of Triumph with his bright orange prosthetic foot?  I wasn't sure it would play, sometimes FB videos don't.  








*@Fabfashion * "Koalas are the most loved animal in the world," according to Damien Cave, the NY Times correspondent for Australia .


----------



## eagle1002us

*@Fabfashion * glad you saw *@etoupebirkin *bracelet, the red agate allows the detail of the carving to show up better than with my black one.   This style of bracelet is IMO unusual for Hermes.  It's unusual for anybody, actually.  It has a bit of an antique look, agates were used in the Victorian era b/c Victorians liked natural materials.  (Also, gate link bracelets were fashionable during the Victorian era and the links of the H bracelet rather resemble a gate link bracelet).    During the Victorian era so-called "Scottish pebble jewelry" or Scottish agates were fashionable.  They still are made to some degree but not in the volume of that time.   In fact, Hermes made a scarf of Scottish pebble jewelry, "Fleurs d'Ecosse."  You can see from the scarf that these stones were primarily set in silver which went well with the soft agate colors.  Victorians loved carved cameos but I haven't seen a carved agate like what Hermes has.   Agates were set in patterns, usually fairly basic patterns (I have a Prince of Wales feather brooch with different color stones for the 3 lobes of the feathers.    I didn't know it was a P of W brooch, when we were in Edinburgh a antique shop owner mentioned it.  The exception is plaid brooches with tend to be somewhat small with carefully selected polished stones and colors to imitate a tartan, more or less.  

Victorian jewelry is my favorite era of jewelry.  I have several sterling lockets and so-called "book chains" that hold them.  Used to wear them all the time during the summer.   Sterling jewelry was fashionable then because silver mines had just been discovered in Nevada.  Book chains refer to the flatness of the links, they could be stuck in a bible as a page marker.  

Whew!!   I hope that wasn't too much detail.  Anyway, here's a copy of the scarf:


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> It's the weekend and time to wedge yourself into a fits-just-right forked branch, kick back,  and time for a nap.
> 
> I think the very round faces of koalas, ears the size of flyswatters, and overall fluffiness are adorable.  I am in some FB groups where a big part of the action is admiring pictures or videos of koalas posted by members.  They are just so charming that's not hard to do.
> 
> The video you saw, "Koala kicked out of tree and cries," seems to have been reinterpreted as a fight between two males.  I was looking for another video and saw the reinterpretations.   I don't think that's right, females are smaller than males, for starters, and it wasn't evident she was built like a maie.   And she was a wonderful drama queen, if I was a koala I'd have her as a friend.
> 
> It's a cloudy rainy day today so I don't think I'd get good resolution on the photo of my bracelet, especially bc the agate is black.  So, will try tomorrow.   There was one for sale recently that had a good picture; I may be able to remember where I saw it and post that one.
> 
> So, did you see the video of Triumph with his bright orange prosthetic foot?  I wasn't sure it would play, sometimes FB videos don't.
> 
> *@Fabfashion * "Koalas are the most loved animal in the world," according to Damien Cave, the NY Times correspondent for Australia .


 
@eagle1002us, I was waiting to see your new koala pics. The mama and cub pic is super cute. The single one is so pretty and she looks like a girl although I don’t know if you can tell if it’s a girl or a boy based on the face? I did see the video of Triumph. I googled it up. He’s such a little champ.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> This is gorgeous, @etoupebirkin! Haven’t seen anything like this. Looks amazing. I don’t suppose H makes them anymore?



Jumping in here, I got my bracelet in Paris in 2019 at Hermes along with the matching but very very simple necklace.
(a basic chain set very simply with 3 thumbnail-sized agates:    yellow, black and red)).


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> *@Fabfashion * glad you saw *@etoupebirkin *bracelet, the red agate allows the detail of the carving to show up better than with my black one.   This style of bracelet is IMO unusual for Hermes.  It's unusual for anybody, actually.  It has a bit of an antique look, agates were used in the Victorian era b/c Victorians liked natural materials.  (Also, gate link bracelets were fashionable during the Victorian era and the links of the H bracelet rather resemble a gate link bracelet).    During the Victorian era so-called "Scottish pebble jewelry" or Scottish agates were fashionable.  They still are made to some degree but not in the volume of that time.   In fact, Hermes made a scarf of Scottish pebble jewelry, "Fleurs d'Ecosse."  You can see from the scarf that these stones were primarily set in silver which went well with the soft agate colors.  Victorians loved carved cameos but I haven't seen a carved agate like what Hermes has.   Agates were set in patterns, usually fairly basic patterns (I have a Prince of Wales feather brooch with different color stones for the 3 lobes of the feathers.    I didn't know it was a P of W brooch, when we were in Edinburgh a antique shop owner mentioned it.  The exception is plaid brooches with tend to be somewhat small with carefully selected polished stones and colors to imitate a tartan, more or less.
> 
> Victorian jewelry is my favorite era of jewelry.  I have several sterling lockets and so-called "book chains" that hold them.  Used to wear them all the time during the summer.   Sterling jewelry was fashionable then because silver mines had just been discovered in Nevada.  Book chains refer to the flatness of the links, they could be stuck in a bible as a page marker.
> 
> Whew!!   I hope that wasn't too much detail.  Anyway, here's a copy of the scarf:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050086


I love reading all the details. Thanks for sharing. I was one of those curious students in class that always have their hand up and sitting somewhat close the front of the classroom (but not quite in the very row). Lol. I wonder what inspired H to go into making this style. It’s so unique and while unusual for H I can see the wonderful H workmanship. 

The Fleurs d'Ecosse scarf is beautiful. Do you own one? What a wonderful spring-like colorways. I enjoy reading the background of each scarf. I keep the background story of each H scarf I own. It provides such a rich context to the design. I have’t bought any new scarf in a couple years because I ruined 2 of my new CSGMs in a space of 1 week. I wore them on separate occasions with a St John coat that has little chain at the collar and it pulled my scarves. I got so upset so hadn’t bought anything since for fear of ruining more.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Jumping in here, I got my bracelet in Paris in 2019 at Hermes along with the matching but very very simple necklace.
> (a basic chain set very simply with 3 thumbnail-sized agates:    yellow, black and red)).


I’ll have to check this out the next time I go to FSH. I’m hoping to go to Europe next year if we all can travel again. I was there in 2018 but was shopping for belts and the now ruined CSGM. I got my first vaccine today! It’s been slow going here in Canada. So there’s hope for travelling yet.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> This is gorgeous, @etoupebirkin! Haven’t seen anything like this. Looks amazing. I don’t suppose H makes them anymore?



Jumping in here, I got my bracelet in Paris in 2019 at Hermes along with the matching but very very simple necklace.
(a basic chain set very simply with 3 thumbnail-sized agates:    yellow, black and red)).     This was the 2nd time I'd been to Paris, the first time was 6 months earlier.   Afterwards I thought I was nuts to go twice in one year but Covid starting shutting things down in March the following year.  It's hard to say whether we'll ever get back with all these variants.

Haven't been to H in the two years since Paris.  Basically stayed home except for some routine doc/dentist visits. 

H stuff is quite available in resale sites.  I found a cuff at one for a good price.    Another person had a cuff I wanted but did a bait and switch and sent a leather CDC not the sterling one I paid for.


Fabfashion said:


> I’ll have to check this out the next time I go to FSH. I’m hoping to go to Europe next year if we all can travel again. I was there in 2018 but was shopping for belts and the now ruined CSGM. I got my first vaccine today! It’s been slow going here in Canada. So there’s hope for travelling yet.


Congratulations!! Had my first injection sometime in early to mid March, my second this week.  I think we're in the 40 percent that are vaccinated at the moment so you are also likely ahead of the curve.   Dr. Fauci, our guru, advised wearing two masks as he said nothing can get thru that.    So, between the shots, the masking and the social distancing, maybe things will allow a trip or two.  
Did you get a Hermes belt with the H buckle?  How did you wear it?  I missed the story of the ruined CSGM. ????


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> @eagle1002us, I was waiting to see your new koala pics. The mama and cub pic is super cute. The single one is so pretty and she looks like a girl although I don’t know if you can tell if it’s a girl or a boy based on the face? I did see the video of Triumph. I googled it up. He’s such a little champ.


Thank you, Fabfashion!  Glad you like them.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Jumping in here, I got my bracelet in Paris in 2019 at Hermes along with the matching but very very simple necklace.
> (a basic chain set very simply with 3 thumbnail-sized agates:    yellow, black and red)).     This was the 2nd time I'd been to Paris, the first time was 6 months earlier.   Afterwards I thought I was nuts to go twice in one year but Covid starting shutting things down in March the following year.  It's hard to say whether we'll ever get back with all these variants.
> 
> Haven't been to H in the two years since Paris.  Basically stayed home except for some routine doc/dentist visits.
> 
> H stuff is quite available in resale sites.  I found a cuff at one for a good price.    Another person had a cuff I wanted but did a bait and switch and sent a leather CDC not the sterling one I paid for.
> 
> Congratulations!! Had my first injection sometime in early to mid March, my second this week.  I think we're in the 40 percent that are vaccinated at the moment so you are also likely ahead of the curve.   Dr. Fauci, our guru, advised wearing two masks as he said nothing can get thru that.    So, between the shots, the masking and the social distancing, maybe things will allow a trip or two.
> Did you get a Hermes belt with the H buckle?  How did you wear it?  I missed the story of the ruined CSGM. ????


I love Paris. I tried to go every 2 years and added other city or two. I’d love to visit Vienna/Prague/Budapest next. Last time we went to Paris, we visited Bruges and Brussels as well. We stayed at this magical hotel in Bruges that used to be a Duke castle. It looks like a fairytale castle. Such wonderful memories.

Congrats on your vaccination as well. Canada didn’t get many doses so the government is going to make us wait 4 months for the second shot (no typo). Yup! Not sure how effective it will be but it is what it is. I don’t go out much now. We have a lockdown since Dec. 26th, reopened for a few weeks last Feb and now back to full lockdown again. Thank goodness for online shopping, takeouts and deliveries. I was lucky to be able to visit Cartier by appointment the day before our 30th anniversary. The lockdown started a week right after my visit. 

I have a few H belts although I don’t usually wear a belt. I just saw some members here wore them really well. I have a couple of H buckles with a few different straps. Supposed to wear them with jeans with a shirt tucked in but I haven’t tucked any tops in since pre-twins days so I hadn’t really used them.   But the belts I like the best and used quite a few times (pre-pandemic) are the Rivale—perfect for over dresses in the summer. I have them in PHW, RGHW & I think GHW.

I need to take pics of my 2 ruined CSGMs to show you. It’s so depressing. I folded them and tried to not think about them. If they’re folded, they look just fine so I can pretend there’s nothing wrong with them. Both got pulled the very first time I wore them. So if you own jackets/coats with the little chain at the collar near the brand label, please be careful not to wear any scarf near it. It pulls!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Fabfashion, I happened to luck out on TheRealReal on the bracelet. I remember seeing these items in the DC store, but they were more $ than I cared to spend on silver jewelry.

The bracelet was photographed so poorly, the carving was completely illegible. So it did not sell and ended being marked down 50% off. At that discount, there are no returns, but I decided to take the chance.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoupebirkin said:


> Fabfashion, I happened to luck out on TheRealReal on the bracelet. I remember seeing these items in the DC store, but they were more $ than I cared to spend on silver jewelry.
> 
> The bracelet was photographed so poorly, the carving was completely illegible. So it did not sell and ended being marked down 50% off. At that discount, there are no returns, but I decided to take the chance.


What a steal, @etoupebirkin! I was searching on the website last night and came across a couple sold ones and they were poorly photographed. I wouldn’t have been interested if I have seen them listed. Good thing you’ve seen one in person before. Yours look gorgeous! Would you happen to know why H doesn’t carry this line anymore? I read a very short story about the line’s launch in the Robb Report article: https://robbreport.com/style/jewelr...welry-hermes-channels-ancient-designs-231575/. I haven’t seen anything new in H silver that interests me in a long time and this line really caught my eyes since you posted your pics.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Fabfashion,
I am not sure why Hermes discontinued these items. They were not particularly popular because I think they were highly priced -- for what they were -- the bracelet retailed for ≈ $4K. I think it's hard for Hermes to sell silver items that are close in price to bags because the logic is buyers would rather have a bag for $4K than a silver bracelet for $4K no matter how lovely. I just read the article and it stated that items ranged from $2,200 to $26K and they were made in sterling silver.


----------



## eagle1002us

The agate bracelet from H is called the Chevauchee bracelet.  

Glad you liked my exposition about Scottish agate jewelry and yes, I have Fleurs d'Ecosse, green paired with orange as I recalled.  Here's a gate link bracelet from the Antique Jewelry Co. on Etsy.   The Chevauchee bracelet has a bit of a similar link but not as much as a full-on gate link bracelet.

I got much more into H silver than bags.   After I'd gotten several chunky silver H bracelets the manager said it was time for me to get a bag.  I didn't even ask about a bag!   She initiated the bag discussion, I was never as interested in bags as I was in silver jewelry and scarves.    I guess getting an H bag is a rite of passage, and for me, it was time, more or less.    (EB, how many 'rites of passage' you had?       EB is a real bag lover.  She has an amazing collection.  

Pierre Hardy designs Hermes jewelry, FYI.    I have loved really loved several of his designs but the Response model shown on H.com is not doing it for me.  And the price seems high.  It's fun to look at TRR and other reseller sites.   







Mum's soft lap is best;


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I love Paris. I tried to go every 2 years and added other city or two. I’d love to visit Vienna/Prague/Budapest next. Last time we went to Paris, we visited Bruges and Brussels as well. We stayed at this magical hotel in Bruges that used to be a Duke castle. It looks like a fairytale castle. Such wonderful memories.
> 
> Congrats on your vaccination as well. Canada didn’t get many doses so the government is going to make us wait 4 months for the second shot (no typo). Yup! Not sure how effective it will be but it is what it is. I don’t go out much now. We have a lockdown since Dec. 26th, reopened for a few weeks last Feb and now back to full lockdown again. Thank goodness for online shopping, takeouts and deliveries. I was lucky to be able to visit Cartier by appointment the day before our 30th anniversary. The lockdown started a week right after my visit.
> 
> I have a few H belts although I don’t usually wear a belt. I just saw some members here wore them really well. I have a couple of H buckles with a few different straps. Supposed to wear them with jeans with a shirt tucked in but I haven’t tucked any tops in since pre-twins days so I hadn’t really used them.   But the belts I like the best and used quite a few times (pre-pandemic) are the Rivale—perfect for over dresses in the summer. I have them in PHW, RGHW & I think GHW.
> 
> I need to take pics of my 2 ruined CSGMs to show you. It’s so depressing. I folded them and tried to not think about them. If they’re folded, they look just fine so I can pretend there’s nothing wrong with them. Both got pulled the very first time I wore them. So if you own jackets/coats with the little chain at the collar near the brand label, please be careful not to wear any scarf near it. It pulls!


St John is a very good brand, I always enjoyed looking at their collection at Nordstrom.   
Do you think a cleaners that has a tailor attached could fix those pulls?


----------



## eagle1002us

*@Gnuj* where are you?   Miss ya!


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> What a steal, @etoupebirkin! I was searching on the website last night and came across a couple sold ones and they were poorly photographed. I wouldn’t have been interested if I have seen them listed. Good thing you’ve seen one in person before. Yours look gorgeous! Would you happen to know why H doesn’t carry this line anymore? I read a very short story about the line’s launch in the Robb Report article: https://robbreport.com/style/jewelr...welry-hermes-channels-ancient-designs-231575/. I haven’t seen anything new in H silver that interests me in a long time and this line really caught my eyes since you posted your pics.


I think TRR has a black chevauchee bracelet that sold.  Put yourself on their wait list, they do contact people.

What did you like about it?  (Since I already have one, it's fair to say that I like it and it is unusual, a blend of antique and modern inspiration.   

Thanks for the link to the Robb Report.


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> *@Gnuj* where are you?   Miss ya!
> 
> View attachment 5052150


Hi eagle1002us!! I'm here enjoying all your pictures as always   <Hugs>


----------



## Fabfashion

etoupebirkin said:


> Fabfashion,
> I am not sure why Hermes discontinued these items. They were not particularly popular because I think they were highly priced -- for what they were -- the bracelet retailed for ≈ $4K. I think it's hard for Hermes to sell silver items that are close in price to bags because the logic is buyers would rather have a bag for $4K than a silver bracelet for $4K no matter how lovely. I just read the article and it stated that items ranged from $2,200 to $26K and they were made in sterling silver.


I see your point. It seems a rather high price point. May be it’s the work that goes into the carving? I guess now it’s a collectible.  I’m going to keep an eye out for a bracelet. Enjoy yours!


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> The agate bracelet from H is called the Chevauchee bracelet.
> 
> Glad you liked my exposition about Scottish agate jewelry and yes, I have Fleurs d'Ecosse, green paired with orange as I recalled.  Here's a gate link bracelet from the Antique Jewelry Co. on Etsy.   The Chevauchee bracelet has a bit of a similar link but not as much as a full-on gate link bracelet.
> 
> I got much more into H silver than bags.   After I'd gotten several chunky silver H bracelets the manager said it was time for me to get a bag.  I didn't even ask about a bag!   She initiated the bag discussion, I was never as interested in bags as I was in silver jewelry and scarves.    I guess getting an H bag is a rite of passage, and for me, it was time, more or less.    (EB, how many 'rites of passage' you had?       EB is a real bag lover.  She has an amazing collection.
> 
> Pierre Hardy designs Hermes jewelry, FYI.    I have loved really loved several of his designs but the Response model shown on H.com is not doing it for me.  And the price seems high.  It's fun to look at TRR and other reseller sites.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052129
> 
> 
> 
> Mum's soft lap is best;
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052130


@eagle1002us, you’re killing me with this snuggling koala pic. Just too cute. 

I’ll try to ask my local H boutique if they know of someone who can fix the pull. I read in the scarf repairing thread that someone sent it to their H boutique and they sent it out for repair. 

I didn’t know Pierre Hardy designed H silver jewelry. I haven’t got any new H bag, jewelry, scarf, etc. since 2019. We’ve pretty much been on a lockdown on and off and DH’s been the one going to pick up takeouts and grocery. I’m pretty much hanging out at home all the time. Don’t even wear watches anymore! 

On the chevauchee bracelet, I like the contrast between the agate and the silver. The combination makes the design pops more and looks more distinctive instead of just plain silver all around. I often admire silver with turquoise but find it seems to denote summer and black or coral with silver seems more wearable all year round especially where winter is about 7-8 months of the year here. I also like the horse engraving—I was born the year of a horse, you see, so I like horses although horse riding lessons when I was young didn’t last too long. Lol.

I’ve seen some of EB’s bags. She has a gorgeous collection. @etoupebirkin, anything new in your collection lately? I had really good luck in summer 2019 when I went to visit the new H boutique in the Meatpacking District in NYC. I may even say it’s my ultimate red H bag.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> I think TRR has a black chevauchee bracelet that sold.  Put yourself on their wait list, they do contact people.
> 
> What did you like about it?  (Since I already have one, it's fair to say that I like it and it is unusual, a blend of antique and modern inspiration.
> 
> Thanks for the link to the Robb Report.


That’s a great idea on TRR. I’m not sure which color I like better but I’ll be happy with either. Been poring over jewelry forum and jewellers’ website/IG these past couple of months. DH is slowly giving me a stink eye. Hehe.


----------



## Fabfashion

Here’s my Lady in Red, only carried it about 3 times. Don’t think I ever posted it on tPF before.


----------



## Gnuj

Fabfashion said:


> Here’s my Lady in Red, only carried it about 3 times. Don’t think I ever posted it on tPF before.
> 
> View attachment 5052247


Your Lady in Red is beautiful.  You need to post more pictures of this beautiful bag.


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> Hi eagle1002us!! I'm here enjoying all your pictures as always   <Hugs>



Way to go, Gnuj!!   Thank you!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Gnuj said:


> Your Lady in Red is beautiful.  You need to post more pictures of this beautiful bag.


Thank you very much, @Gnuj. I literally only have 4 pictures of Miss LiR. Here‘s one on a ride home (I think this one best shows her true color) and another one I took against my RC K35 to compare the color (lighting wasn’t that great).


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> That’s a great idea on TRR. I’m not sure which color I like better but I’ll be happy with either. Been poring over jewelry forum and jewellers’ website/IG these past couple of months. DH is slowly giving me a stink eye. Hehe.



Guys are born with a proclivity to the stink eye condition.  I get that, too.   
So, you are getting a custom made design and you've been looking for inspiration, is that right?  I think that would be fun but a little bit hard to do, to sift through all the possibilities.  But once you find what you're looking for, VOILA!!  Then you have to wait patiently while the jeweler makes that.  

Are your tastes pretty constant over time?   That makes it easier to select a classic piece, or one where the gemstone is the focal point more so than the design.  

I used to like 60's designs which were big and flamboyant, often with a highly textured surface to render natural things like icicles.  Blanking on the anything besides icicles, but Andrew Grima's designs are the epitome of natural (inspired by "nature")  designs during the 60s and 70s.  A book came out on his jewelry recently which I intend to get.  

This was a classic piece of his in the sense that he made art of out of a rock (geode, with drusy crystals).  Nothing like that had been seen before.  I saw this piece in the 80s at an antique show.    (photo courtesy grimajewelry.com)



The opal ring is a more recent piece, I think.  Everything is textured.  This jewelry really has a lot of artistry.  In contrast, jewelry of the 80s and 90s was smooth, highly polished, opulent looking  like Bulgari's Parentesi Collection, where to me the design was based on interlocking pieces, contrasting  yellow gold, stainless steel and diamonds.  A very smooth streamlined modern look.   (Parentesi piece courtesy of 1st Dibs).






Fabfashion said:


> Thank you very much, @Gnuj. I literally only have 4 pictures of Miss LiR. Here‘s one on a ride home (I think this one best shows her true color) and another one I took against my RC K35 to compare the color (lighting wasn’t that great).
> 
> View attachment 5052371
> 
> View attachment 5052373



Momma mia, these are beautiful.   RC = rouge Casque?


I'll stop here for the moment.  Have fun *@Fabfashion* working out your custom piece!


----------



## Gnuj

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you very much, @Gnuj. I literally only have 4 pictures of Miss LiR. Here‘s one on a ride home (I think this one best shows her true color) and another one I took against my RC K35 to compare the color (lighting wasn’t that great).
> 
> View attachment 5052371
> 
> View attachment 5052373


Beautiful! The 2nd picture shows such great details of the craftsmanship.  Love both Miss LiR and your Kelly.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> @eagle1002us, you’re killing me with this snuggling koala pic. Just too cute.
> 
> I’ll try to ask my local H boutique if they know of someone who can fix the pull. I read in the scarf repairing thread that someone sent it to their H boutique and they sent it out for repair.
> 
> I didn’t know Pierre Hardy designed H silver jewelry. I haven’t got any new H bag, jewelry, scarf, etc. since 2019. We’ve pretty much been on a lockdown on and off and DH’s been the one going to pick up takeouts and grocery. I’m pretty much hanging out at home all the time. Don’t even wear watches anymore!
> 
> On the chevauchee bracelet, I like the contrast between the agate and the silver. The combination makes the design pops more and looks more distinctive instead of just plain silver all around. I often admire silver with turquoise but find it seems to denote summer and black or coral with silver seems more wearable all year round especially where winter is about 7-8 months of the year here. I also like the horse engraving—I was born the year of a horse, you see, so I like horses although horse riding lessons when I was young didn’t last too long. Lol.
> 
> I’ve seen some of EB’s bags. She has a gorgeous collection. @etoupebirkin, anything new in your collection lately? I had really good luck in summer 2019 when I went to visit the new H boutique in the Meatpacking District in NYC. I may even say it’s my ultimate red H bag.



I have 4 bags.  I had a B25 in Mykonos which I did not keep b/c lately have 3 pair of glasses in my purse for different situations and close work.   The workhorse has been my Prussian Blue kelly (very dark blue with slight green undertone) which needs spa but I'm afraid it might get lost in the void created by Covid and never come back to me.  

Haven't been to an H store since 2019.  Those stores are so tempting I'm happier being out of them for a while.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> @eagle1002us, you’re killing me with this snuggling koala pic. Just too cute.
> 
> I’ll try to ask my local H boutique if they know of someone who can fix the pull. I read in the scarf repairing thread that someone sent it to their H boutique and they sent it out for repair.
> 
> I didn’t know Pierre Hardy designed H silver jewelry. I haven’t got any new H bag, jewelry, scarf, etc. since 2019. We’ve pretty much been on a lockdown on and off and DH’s been the one going to pick up takeouts and grocery. I’m pretty much hanging out at home all the time. Don’t even wear watches anymore!
> 
> On the chevauchee bracelet, I like the contrast between the agate and the silver. The combination makes the design pops more and looks more distinctive instead of just plain silver all around. I often admire silver with turquoise but find it seems to denote summer and black or coral with silver seems more wearable all year round especially where winter is about 7-8 months of the year here. I also like the horse engraving—I was born the year of a horse, you see, so I like horses although horse riding lessons when I was young didn’t last too long. Lol.
> 
> I’ve seen some of EB’s bags. She has a gorgeous collection. @etoupebirkin, anything new in your collection lately? I had really good luck in summer 2019 when I went to visit the new H boutique in the Meatpacking District in NYC. I may even say it’s my ultimate red H bag.



At Faubourg I saw a black leather strap with round gold circles spaced evenly through it.  I knew from searching 60s and 70s jewelry that the design was based on a Pierre Cardin bracelet; my SA agreed.  H wanted something like $2K when it came out several years ago -- it's costume jewelry!  This is why the price of silver jewelry that is substantial is now costing $3K and up.   Resale is a good value under these circumstances.

SA said Pierre Hardy is now a director.   He designed a bracelet called Spiral (may be spelled with an e at the end).  Wildly beautiful to me, I saw it at Madison like 200 years ago.   That bracelet was fabulous.  Someone has it on Pinterest but I couldn't copy it for here.  I have an article from French Vogue of some 10 years ago that shows it.  It's chunky like 40s bracelets but not at all 40s Retro design. Wish they'd reproduce it in silver.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Guys are born with a proclivity to the stink eye condition.  I get that, too.
> So, you are getting a custom made design and you've been looking for inspiration, is that right?  I think that would be fun but a little bit hard to do, to sift through all the possibilities.  But once you find what you're looking for, VOILA!!  Then you have to wait patiently while the jeweler makes that.
> 
> Are your tastes pretty constant over time?   That makes it easier to select a classic piece, or one where the gemstone is the focal point more so than the design.
> 
> I used to like 60's designs which were big and flamboyant, often with a highly textured surface to render natural things like icicles.  Blanking on the anything besides icicles, but Andrew Grima's designs are the epitome of natural (inspired by "nature")  designs during the 60s and 70s.  A book came out on his jewelry recently which I intend to get.
> 
> This was a classic piece of his in the sense that he made art of out of a rock (geode, with drusy crystals).  Nothing like that had been seen before.  I saw this piece in the 80s at an antique show.    (photo courtesy grimajewelry.com)
> View attachment 5052374
> 
> 
> The opal ring is a more recent piece, I think.  Everything is textured.  This jewelry really has a lot of artistry.  In contrast, jewelry of the 80s and 90s was smooth, highly polished, opulent looking  like Bulgari's Parentesi Collection, where to me the design was based on interlocking pieces, contrasting  yellow gold, stainless steel and diamonds.  A very smooth streamlined modern look.   (Parentesi piece courtesy of 1st Dibs).
> 
> View attachment 5052376
> View attachment 5052382
> 
> 
> 
> Momma mia, these are beautiful.   RC = rouge Casque?
> 
> 
> I'll stop here for the moment.  Have fun *@Fabfashion* working out your custom piece!


Wow, that brooch by Andrew Grima is very unique. Interestingly, it doesn’t look like it was designed back in the 60s/70s. It looks as modern today. Btw, @eagle1002us, I meant to ask if you could share a pic of your Prince of Wales feather brooch. The name of it sounds rather majestic and evokes a very romantic image in my head. I’m curious to see how it looks. 

Yes, RC is rouge casaque. My favourite red. I’m tempted to order H new lipstick in that color just to see if it’s true to its name but will wait until after we all don’t have to wear a mask anymore. I supposed I could always wear it for my Zoom work meeting. Lol.

DH has perfected the stink eye look. He doesn’t come right out to ask what I’m doing or doesn’t say no out right because then he knows it’ll trigger the click-purchase-button spasm.  

I’m working on getting an eternity ring made. I used to have a jeweller locally but his shop has been closed since the pandemic started. Not sure if he’ll reopen. Apparently, in the past year Toronto businesses have been closed for 300 days and counting. So after perusing the diamond/jewelry forum, I’ve decided to work with a well respected jeweller in LA so it’s pretty nerve wracking. I get to pick my own little diamonds though which was fun but stressful. I didn’t know that a group of diamonds are called a parcel by the tradespeople. Learning new things all the time. If this project goes well, I may be tempted to redesign a diamond ring that my mom left me. I’m starting a Pinterest board for inpiration.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> I have 4 bags.  I had a B25 in Mykonos which I did not keep b/c lately have 3 pair of glasses in my purse for different situations and close work.   The workhorse has been my Prussian Blue kelly (very dark blue with slight green undertone) which needs spa but I'm afraid it might get lost in the void created by Covid and never come back to me.
> 
> Haven't been to an H store since 2019.  Those stores are so tempting I'm happier being out of them for a while.


I’d love to see your Mykonos B25 and Prussian Blue Kelly. I think if I were to ask for another Kelly, it’d be in a blue family. I sent one of my bags to fix the clasp one year and it took about 6 month, I think. I think it’s a good idea to wait until after the pandemic. I heard things are a bit slower over there.


----------



## Fabfashion

Gnuj said:


> Beautiful! The 2nd picture shows such great details of the craftsmanship.  Love both Miss LiR and your Kelly.


Thank you! In my excitement of being shown this bag, I didn’t realize until I got home that the rouge piment front piece was all in one piece/one skin and they’d woven the Rouge H and Rouge de Coeur into the piece. I thought it was 3 strips woven together. I was rather awed at how precise the work was, how they would have to cut little slots for the other 2 strips to be interwoven into the main leather.


----------



## Fabfashion

Now i


eagle1002us said:


> At Faubourg I saw a black leather strap with round gold circles spaced evenly through it.  I knew from searching 60s and 70s jewelry that the design was based on a Pierre Cardin bracelet; my SA agreed.  H wanted something like $2K when it came out several years ago -- it's costume jewelry!  This is why the price of silver jewelry that is substantial is now costing $3K and up.   Resale is a good value under these circumstances.
> 
> SA said Pierre Hardy is now a director.   He designed a bracelet called Spiral (may be spelled with an e at the end).  Wildly beautiful to me, I saw it at Madison like 200 years ago.   That bracelet was fabulous.  Someone has it on Pinterest but I couldn't copy it for here.  I have an article from French Vogue of some 10 years ago that shows it.  It's chunky like 40s bracelets but not at all 40s Retro design. Wish they'd reproduce it in silver.


Now I’m curious about this Spiral bracelet. I like unique items. I’ve been eying the galop bracelet and necklace for years but 2 of my GFs have the necklace already so I never got it. Talking about all the silver things reminded me that I have this H silver horse charm. I was in the charm collecting stage about 5 years ago and got this one. Never used it though. If I have more time, I’d be tempted to start a thread about H items found/lost/forgotten in our closet.


----------



## Fabfashion

Found a few interesting articles on Pierre Hardy & the jewelry line:

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/30/t-magazine/hermes-jewelry.html

https://robbreport.com/style/access...ewelry-collection-inspired-by-chains-2869885/

https://www.vogue.com/article/hermes-pierre-hardy-jewelry


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Now i
> 
> Now I’m curious about this Spiral bracelet. I like unique items. I’ve been eying the galop bracelet and necklace for years but 2 of my GFs have the necklace already so I never got it. Talking about all the silver things reminded me that I have this H silver horse charm. I was in the charm collecting stage about 5 years ago and got this one. Never used it though. If I have more time, I’d be tempted to start a thread about H items found/lost/forgotten in our closet.
> 
> View attachment 5052459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..................................


Nice piece!   Is it a bracelet?   You would get noticed with compliments wearing it.  I know from my own experience wearing a clou de selle on a bracelet gets it noticed b/c then the bracelet has movement and maybe jingles a bit.


Fabfashion said:


> Found a few interesting articles on Pierre Hardy & the jewelry line:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/30/t-magazine/hermes-jewelry.html
> 
> https://robbreport.com/style/access...ewelry-collection-inspired-by-chains-2869885/
> 
> https://www.vogue.com/article/hermes-pierre-hardy-jewelry


Great!   Thank you so much Fabfashion!   I collect pictures of H jewelry and other brands and articles to see how styles evolve over time.  There will make it into my notebooks.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Nice piece!   Is it a bracelet?   You would get noticed with compliments wearing it.  I know from my own experience wearing a clou de selle on a bracelet gets it noticed b/c then the bracelet has movement and maybe jingles a bit.
> 
> Great!   Thank you so much Fabfashion!   I collect pictures of H jewelry and other brands and articles to see how styles evolve over time.  There will make it into my notebooks.


I wish I have a small enough wrist so I can wear it as a bracelet but alas it’s more of a charm to be hung. The clasp/anchor piece seems a little tiny, I’d worry about losing it though. I may adapt it at Christmas time and hang it as a tree ornament, at least it’ll be put to a better use than sitting in a box. 

Glad to be of help contributing to your article collection.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Now i
> 
> Now I’m curious about this Spiral bracelet. I like unique items. I’ve been eying the galop bracelet and necklace for years but 2 of my GFs have the necklace already so I never got it. Talking about all the silver things reminded me that I have this H silver horse charm. I was in the charm collecting stage about 5 years ago and got this one. Never used it though. If I have more time, I’d be tempted to start a thread about H items found/lost/forgotten in our closet.
> 
> View attachment 5052459


The Spirale is (or has been) made only in gold.  I saw it around 2009.  It might have had some pave diamonds scattered over it but that's gilding the lily.  (I do not particularly care for pave diamonds, not sure what they contribute to a jewelry design).


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I wish I have a small enough wrist so I can wear it as a bracelet but alas it’s more of a charm to be hung. The clasp/anchor piece seems a little tiny, I’d worry about losing it though. I may adapt it at Christmas time and hang it as a tree ornament, at least it’ll be put to a better use than sitting in a box.
> 
> Glad to be of help contributing to your article collection.


You're welcome!    Rather than get some silver pieces fixed up, that is, adjusted to fit me, I let them go, sold them.  Have some regrets about that.   However, lately I have been going to the local silversmith and getting extension links attached, changing the location of a clasp, attaching safety chains and figure 8 safety clips, etc.  Intend soon to take a Mexican silver chunky onyx and silver necklace extended by having the jeweler copy the variation in the links, it's a pattern of 1 vertical, 1 horizontal, repeat.  Most people extend that necklace by buying a chain that's sorta chunky and let it go at that.  (None of us have the 16 inch necks that are required for comfortably wearing this Antonio Pineda or Hector Aguilar design.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> You're welcome!    Rather than get some silver pieces fixed up, that is, adjusted to fit me, I let them go, sold them.  Have some regrets about that.   However, lately I have been going to the local silversmith and getting extension links attached, changing the location of a clasp, attaching safety chains and figure 8 safety clips, etc.  Intend soon to take a Mexican silver chunky onyx and silver necklace extended by having the jeweler copy the variation in the links, it's a pattern of 1 vertical, 1 horizontal, repeat.  Most people extend that necklace by buying a chain that's sorta chunky and let it go at that.  (None of us have the 16 inch necks that are required for comfortably wearing this Antonio Pineda or Hector Aguilar design.


That’s a great idea on using the silversmith, @eagle1002us. My GF has a friend who makes costume jewelry with silver then plated with 14K/18K/rhodium/palladium. I sometimes wonder if she’ll be able to do something with my pieces to add new life to it and/or make it more wearable. She makes a lot of jewelry for movie sets as well. I should ask her. I don’t think I could wear 16” comfortably since my 20s. I usually ask for at least 18”.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Fabfashion,
Here’s my latest — a Kelly Danse. DH and I took DD out to dinner. I took the Danse.
She got matched  to a very prestigious Emergency Medicine Internal Medicine internship/residency far from home. So we are spending time with her as much as possible right now.

We are going to miss her terribly, but this is the best move for her.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Fabfashion,
> Here’s my latest — a Kelly Danse. DH and I took DD out to dinner. I took the Danse.
> She got matched  to a very prestigious Emergency Medicine Internal Medicine internship/residency far from home. So we are spending time with her as much as possible right now.
> 
> We are going to miss her terribly, but this is the best move for her.
> 
> View attachment 5053160


*@etoupebirkin*,  nice bag, very nice color and strap.

What does "kelly danse" mean in terms of the way the bag looks?


----------



## etoupebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> *@etoupebirkin*,  nice bag, very nice color and strap.
> 
> What does "kelly danse" mean in terms of the way the bag looks?


Eagle, 

Kelly Danse is the name of the model of the bag, Like the Kelly Longue or the Kelly Pochette. It is a very rare bag.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoupebirkin said:


> Fabfashion,
> Here’s my latest — a Kelly Danse. DH and I took DD out to dinner. I took the Danse.
> She got matched  to a very prestigious Emergency Medicine Internal Medicine internship/residency far from home. So we are spending time with her as much as possible right now.
> 
> We are going to miss her terribly, but this is the best move for her.
> 
> View attachment 5053160


@etoupebirkin, Miss KD is gorgeous!   I love her size, color and is that GHW? Even the twilly/scarf goes so well together. The leather looks like togo but I don’t think it is as it seems more refined. Any more pics from other angles/mod pics?

I’m happy to hear that your DD got matched to a very prestigious residency but sad to hear that she’ll be far away. How long is the residency—1-2 years? My DDs are far from that stage of their lives. Last year they were doing school online during the pandemic until October. When they went back to in-class learning, I actually missed having our little lunch break together. We’re in lockdown again so I’m glad to be able to have our girls lunch again. Can’t imagine what it’d be like when they go off to university one year. I tried to say to them that they should consider studying in my favourite places such as Hawaii or Europe so when the time comes we’ll get a place nearby.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Fabfashion said:


> @etoupebirkin, Miss KD is gorgeous!   I love her size, color and is that GHW? Even the twilly/scarf goes so well together. The leather looks like togo but I don’t think it is as it seems more refined. Any more pics from other angles/mod pics?
> 
> I’m happy to hear that your DD got matched to a very prestigious residency but sad to hear that she’ll be far away. How long is the residency—1-2 years? My DDs are far from that stage of their lives. Last year they were doing school online during the pandemic until October. When they went back to in-class learning, I actually missed having our little lunch break together. We’re in lockdown again so I’m glad to be able to have our girls lunch again. Can’t imagine what it’d be like when they go off to university one year. I tried to say to them that they should consider studying in my favourite places such as Hawaii or Europe so when the time comes we’ll get a place nearby.


Fabfashion,
Her internship/residency will last five years after which she will be double-board certified in emergency medicine and internal medicine. She will also have been Chief Resident at a Level 1 trauma center in a major metropolitan area. It’s a very big deal that she has worked on tirelessly for over ten years.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Oh, the bag is in gold evercalf. I absolutely love it. I may write a review of the bag in the main forum.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoupebirkin said:


> Fabfashion,
> Her internship/residency will last five years after which she will be double-board certified in emergency medicine and internal medicine. She will also have been Chief Resident at a Level 1 trauma center in a major metropolitan area. It’s a very big deal that she has worked on tirelessly for over ten years.


Congrats to your DD! What an accomplishment! Hopefully, you and DH will get to see her often. I always wish for a doctor in the family but alas no doctor or dentist.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoupebirkin said:


> Oh, the bag is in gold evercalf. I absolutely love it. I may write a review of the bag in the main forum.


I really like the look of the evercalf. Is it easy to care for? While I love the look of smooth leather, I’m too worried about scratching it. Got an offer for a berenia way back but declined for I know it’d have stayed in the box the whole time. You should definitely share Miss KD on the main forum. She’s a beauty. 

Are you still frequenting the boutique in DC? The one that had the grand re-opening. I think it was in the City Centre or something like that. I haven’t been to DC since.


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Fabfashion,
> Her internship/residency will last five years after which she will be double-board certified in emergency medicine and internal medicine. She will also have been Chief Resident at a Level 1 trauma center in a major metropolitan area. It’s a very big deal that she has worked on tirelessly for over ten years.


Well, there was no question that she'd do really really well, was there?  Nice city, I'd gladly live there  (I've been there for work multiple times).


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I really like the look of the evercalf. Is it easy to care for? While I love the look of smooth leather, I’m too worried about scratching it. Got an offer for a berenia way back but declined for I know it’d have stayed in the box the whole time. You should definitely share Miss KD on the main forum. She’s a beauty.
> 
> Are you still frequenting the boutique in DC? The one that had the grand re-opening. I think it was in the City Centre or something like that. I haven’t been to DC since.


That's the one!  H is open by appointment.   I cannot think of a more high-pressure situation than that.  It's not so much the SA's coming on strong, it's the darn merchandise coming on strong!    So many nice things that induce impulse purchases.   I stopped buying leather CDCs or enamel bangles.   I haven't been to City Center since, oh, 2015.  Being retired means I (theoretically) could travel at some point if Covid settles down (yeah, right), whereas the Boutique is a known quantity.  It's also not welcomed that you request a transfer of merchandise.  You are supposed to like the inventory they already have.  I think this expectation is maybe true of most boutiques.  "No we didn't get that color" is something I don't want to hear.    Also, the SA that I liked very much got promoted and I couldn't face working with a new one.

Also, the resale sites have fairly frequent turnover of stock and some take returns no questions asked.  I do have to specialty dryclean just about every HS I purchase on-line which is basically $50 a pop (hate stale perfume or storage smell).  

What did you think of the DC boutique?  Did you ever visit the Fairfax, VA boutique?  That was fine to visit.  I was at home there so to speak.  

Are you close to Toronto or Montreal if I can ask?


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> Oh, the bag is in gold evercalf. I absolutely love it. I may write a review of the bag in the main forum.


I thought it was gold.   Is there a structural or design feature that differentiates it from a regular Kelly?  I'm hung up over the name, Kelly Danse.


----------



## eagle1002us

Duplicate post, sorry.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> That's the one!  H is open by appointment.   I cannot think of a more high-pressure situation than that.  It's not so much the SA's coming on strong, it's the darn merchandise coming on strong!    So many nice things that induce impulse purchases.   I stopped buying leather CDCs or enamel bangles.   I haven't been to City Center since, oh, 2015.  Being retired means I (theoretically) could travel at some point if Covid settles down (yeah, right), whereas the Boutique is a known quantity.  It's also not welcomed that you request a transfer of merchandise.  You are supposed to like the inventory they already have.  I think this expectation is maybe true of most boutiques.  "No we didn't get that color" is something I don't want to hear.    Also, the SA that I liked very much got promoted and I couldn't face working with a new one.
> 
> Also, the resale sites have fairly frequent turnover of stock and some take returns no questions asked.  I do have to specialty dryclean just about every HS I purchase on-line which is basically $50 a pop (hate stale perfume or storage smell).
> 
> What did you think of the DC boutique?  Did you ever visit the Fairfax, VA boutique?  That was fine to visit.  I was at home there so to speak.
> 
> Are you close to Toronto or Montreal if I can ask?


I was at the DC grand re-opening with another tPFer friend—was that 4-5 years ago? It was such a wonderful production with dinner, musical performance, the food/production, etc. I met etoupebirkin and many other wonderful tPFers there. Did I meet you too, @eagle1002us? My apologies if our meeting slipped my mind. I was the one with an orange Plume bag. I’ve never been to the Fairfax boutique before but my friend had. 

I’m near Toronto. For years, we only had a tiny H boutique here. It’s since moved and is now so much bigger. I usually like to shop for H when I’m on vacation. I‘m not loving my SA here in Toronto so I haven’t shopped with her for a few years now. I used to have this wonderful SA in Honolulu but she moved to another boutique but I still get great service at the 2 H boutiques there. My new favourite is the new boutique in the Meatpacking District in NYC. It’s not too big and busy like the one on Madison. NYC is only a couple of hours flight away. I was hoping to go there last summer and take DDs to see some broadway shows. Also I’d booked this year’s March break to Hawaii but had to cancelled when we had a lockdown. So no H for me. Nothing on the wish list yet either. What next for you?

Which one would you consider your home store?


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> I thought it was gold.   Is there a structural or design feature that differentiates it from a regular Kelly?  I'm hung up over the name, Kelly Danse.


From my understanding, it’s kind of like the Halsan in that it can be worn/carried in multiple ways. May be @etoupebirkin can model hers for us.


----------



## Gnuj

etoupebirkin said:


> Fabfashion,
> Her internship/residency will last five years after which she will be double-board certified in emergency medicine and internal medicine. She will also have been Chief Resident at a Level 1 trauma center in a major metropolitan area. It’s a very big deal that she has worked on tirelessly for over ten years.


Congrats to your DD on all her hard work! Her list of accomplishments will only get longer as she moves up in rank.  Enjoy your time with her until she starts her residency. Time to celebrate


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I was at the DC grand re-opening with another tPFer friend—was that 4-5 years ago? It was such a wonderful production with dinner, musical performance, the food/production, etc. I met etoupebirkin and many other wonderful tPFers there. Did I meet you too, @eagle1002us? My apologies if our meeting slipped my mind. I was the one with an orange Plume bag. I’ve never been to the Fairfax boutique before but my friend had.
> 
> I’m near Toronto. For years, we only had a tiny H boutique here. It’s since moved and is now so much bigger. I usually like to shop for H when I’m on vacation. I‘m not loving my SA here in Toronto so I haven’t shopped with her for a few years now. I used to have this wonderful SA in Honolulu but she moved to another boutique but I still get great service at the 2 H boutiques there. My new favourite is the new boutique in the Meatpacking District in NYC. It’s not too big and busy like the one on Madison. NYC is only a couple of hours flight away. I was hoping to go there last summer and take DDs to see some broadway shows. Also I’d booked this year’s March break to Hawaii but had to cancelled when we had a lockdown. So no H for me. Nothing on the wish list yet either. What next for you?
> 
> Which one would you consider your home store?


Well, I shopped at Faubourg twice in 2019, different visits.  Not quite sure I should consider it a home store but there is no domestic store other than Miami that I've been too since 2015.   DH would love to go to Paris.  

It's good to know the Meatpacking district store  is less crowded than Madison.  Isn't H building a new women's boutique a block or from Madison?    It can use the room.  I have never been to the Meatpacking district.  

My "glory" days were at the Fairfax VA store.  But I heard the opening party for City Center was terrific.  Fairfax got renovated and the new look was christened by walking a white horse across the threshold.  The party sounded much better.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Well, I shopped at Faubourg twice in 2019, different visits.  Not quite sure I should consider it a home store but there is no domestic store other than Miami that I've been too since 2015.   DH would love to go to Paris.
> 
> It's good to know the Meatpacking district store  is less crowded than Madison.  Isn't H building a new women's boutique a block or from Madison?    It can use the room.  I have never been to the Meatpacking district.
> 
> My "glory" days were at the Fairfax VA store.  But I heard the opening party for City Center was terrific.  Fairfax got renovated and the new look was christened by walking a white horse across the threshold.  The party sounded much better.


Hmm...a white horse. Perhaps a symbolic nod to its equine root albeit an elegant one? Party was definitely better. They hired actors from NYC to act as servers. It was like a dinner theatre with choreographed ‘scene’ accompanying each course. I would have bought anything during dinner if that was on offer. Lol. The shopping was the next day. They displayed a couple of alligator Birkin bags with diamond hardware. Wowza! A SA was showing this one couple about 5 alligator bags to choose from—one more gorgeous than the one before. Never seen so many exotic skins in such a short period of time.


----------



## etoupebirkin

FabFashion,

I was at the grand reopening in DC. I went to the dinner too. I remembered you carried an Orange Plume. I had a pale pink ostrich birkin. I asked the SM for a 32cm Argile Kelly that night. The next day, it was waiting for me.

It was one of the most beautiful and remarkable events I ever attended.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoupebirkin said:


> FabFashion,
> 
> I was at the grand reopening in DC. I went to the dinner too. Did you attend that and have an Orange Plume? I was the person with the pink ostrich birkin. I asked the SM for a 32cm Argile Kelly that night. The next day, it was waiting for me.
> 
> It was one of the most beautiful and remarkable events I ever attended.


@etoupebirkin, I remembered you and your beautiful ostrich B! I love ostrich bags. Wish I have one. I think you were there with another friend? I knew someone introduced you and said you were EB.  I asked for a Kelly sellier and got a rose jaipur K32 to bring home with me. Barely carried her as I find sellier rather hard to get in and out of. Love the structure look though. I think I’d like a K retourne but in 28 next time for everyday. I’m finding my bag size needs are shrinking now that I’m carrying less. B35 and K35 seem super heavy to tote around these days.


----------



## haute okole

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you very much, @Gnuj. I literally only have 4 pictures of Miss LiR. Here‘s one on a ride home (I think this one best shows her true color) and another one I took against my RC K35 to compare the color (lighting wasn’t that great).
> 
> View attachment 5052371
> 
> View attachment 5052373


I have the gold one.  I love it.


----------



## Fabfashion

haute okole said:


> I have the gold one.  I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055411


@haute okole, love this color combination. She’s gorgeous!   What are the other 2 colors?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Fabfashion said:


> @etoupebirkin, I remembered you and your beautiful ostrich B! I love ostrich bags. Wish I have one. I think you were there with another friend? I knew someone introduced you and said you were EB.  I asked for a Kelly sellier and got a rose jaipur K32 to bring home with me. Barely carried her as I find sellier rather hard to get in and out of. Love the structure look though. I think I’d like a K retourne but in 28 next time for everyday. I’m finding my bag size needs are shrinking now that I’m carrying less. B35 and K35 seem super heavy to tote around these days.


I was with two other TPFers, Cavalier Girl and pugshoes. I look on that night very fondly. I agree that getting in and out of a Kelly can be a challenge, but I still love and wear them.

With COVID, I rarely haul much stuff with me. But I think that once things get back to normal. I still lift big weights, so carrying a bit bag should not be a problem.


----------



## haute okole

Fabfashion said:


> @haute okole, love this color combination. She’s gorgeous!   What are the other 2 colors?


I know of only the blue, gold and red colors.  My SA told me they are no longer in production.  I use mine as my everyday, informal Birkin.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoupebirkin said:


> I was with two other TPFers, Cavalier Girl and pugshoes. I look on that night very fondly. I agree that getting in and out of a Kelly can be a challenge, but I still love and wear them.
> 
> With COVID, I rarely haul much stuff with me. But I think that once things get back to normal. I still lift big weights, so carrying a bit bag should not be a problem.


I rarely go out these days and when I do I only carry car keys, wallet, sunglasses and a mask. I’ve been using Prada nylon crossbody bag as it’s so light and frees up my hands. I’m assuming that once I’m back to going into the office instead of working from home, I’ll get use to the weight again. Although I must admit that I’ve lost so much muscle mass from lack of exercise, so it may take me a while to build up the stamina. Lol.


----------



## Fabfashion

haute okole said:


> I know of only the blue, gold and red colors.  My SA told me they are no longer in production.  I use mine as my everyday, informal Birkin.


I need to go out more so I can start carrying my bag again.  BTW, love your avatar pic. My phone’s screensaver is of DDs in Venice. Ahhh...the good old days when we can travel freely. Counting the days...


----------



## mijj

Hi, I received my Hermes Kelly25 yesterday from a reseller. Used bag.
But...do u think the quality is acceptable or is it normal? Any opinion?


----------



## acrowcounted

mijj said:


> Hi, I received my Hermes Kelly25 yesterday from a reseller. Used bag.
> But...do u think the quality is acceptable or is it normal? Any opinion?
> View attachment 5069123
> View attachment 5069124
> View attachment 5069125


If you are having any doubts, paid authentication services from bababebi.com is highly recommended.


----------



## mijj

acrowcounted said:


> If you are having any doubts, paid authentication services from bababebi.com is highly recommended.



yes I’m waiting for her reply


----------



## lulilu

mijj said:


> Hi, I received my Hermes Kelly25 yesterday from a reseller. Used bag.
> But...do u think the quality is acceptable or is it normal? Any opinion?
> View attachment 5069123
> View attachment 5069124
> View attachment 5069125


Is the plastic still on the metal?


----------



## nadir74

Hello ladies, sorry if this is not the right place, but I really couldn’t figure where to post this question.
I’ve found this profile on Vinted and, to me, it seems too good to be true. I’m no expert, so I can’t easily spot a fake. What do you think? Maybe it should be reported to the site or do you think the items are legit?
https://www.vinted.fr/member/58405641-cassa78


----------



## mijj

lulilu said:


> Is the plastic still on the metal?


Yes it is.


----------



## Lostforwords

Does anyone know where i can get a replacement felt protector for a K32??


----------



## Lostforwords

nadir74 said:


> Hello ladies, sorry if this is not the right place, but I really couldn’t figure where to post this question.
> I’ve found this profile on Vinted and, to me, it seems too good to be true. I’m no expert, so I can’t easily spot a fake. What do you think? Maybe it should be reported to the site or do you think the items are legit?
> https://www.vinted.fr/member/58405641-cassa78


Im not an expert but the bag looks slanted. There are a few reputable companies that can authenticate from a set of specific photos. Maybe contact them and ask the seller to provide the photos.


----------



## Fabfashion

nadir74 said:


> Hello ladies, sorry if this is not the right place, but I really couldn’t figure where to post this question.
> I’ve found this profile on Vinted and, to me, it seems too good to be true. I’m no expert, so I can’t easily spot a fake. What do you think? Maybe it should be reported to the site or do you think the items are legit?
> https://www.vinted.fr/member/58405641-cassa78


I can’t say if the site or seller is ligit. If you’re interested in an item that’s still active, you can post it in the Authenticated thread and if the authenticator has the time, they’ll review the item for you. This looks like a site similar to Poshmark here where people post their own items. So it’s buyers beware. Also, prices of Hermes, Chanel, LV, etc. are a bit lower than it is in N. America, Asia, etc. so a resale items could be a little lower price.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

*@Fabfashion* Here's the magnificent Triumph!  He looks great!


----------



## etoupebirkin

nadir74 said:


> Hello ladies, sorry if this is not the right place, but I really couldn’t figure where to post this question.
> I’ve found this profile on Vinted and, to me, it seems too good to be true. I’m no expert, so I can’t easily spot a fake. What do you think? Maybe it should be reported to the site or do you think the items are legit?
> https://www.vinted.fr/member/58405641-cassa78


I looked. And I did not like what I saw. But I am not an authenticator. Personally, I would not buy there.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5072093



Aw...look at how he clutched the teddy.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> *@Fabfashion* Here's the magnificent Triumph!  He looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072097


He looks so chilled. All he needs is some eucalyptus juice with an umbrella and a hammock.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion, did you ever see a polar bear IRL?  In their natural setting?  What'd you think?

I only have a sense of the Artic from what I've read about Alaska -- pipelines, melting permafrost, brown bears from down south coming into Alaska, melting ice floes, etc.  You worked in natural resources?  How are things going in your neck of the woods?  It could well be that there are some bright spots in Alaska that I just don't know about.  I certainly hope so.  The environment is such a huge huge challenge to respond to, much less manage.

I saw a polar bear in a local zoo a gazillion years ago.  He was contained in a small place for such a big animal.   And he was hot.  The zoo was fairly warm but it was evident that he was suffering.  For display.  
Disgusting and outrageous!   I thought about complaining but what was the alternative?  You can't just let a polar bear loose in the zoo's back yard.  I assume and hope the zoo is much more enlightened by now.  The zoo renovated not long after my visit.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Bentley1

Hi everyone! 
I hope this is the correct place to ask. 
I’m pretty new to Hermes however I did make some purchases from 2 separate boutiques back in 2015. 
I bought a Jige Clutch, a set of 4 children’s towels, some fashion jewelry, few tableware items  & some fragrances. Not a huge amount by any means, but I was just wondering since it’s been 6 years now since my last purchase, do those items still show under my profile & count towards my “spend” towards a quota bag Or am I starting fresh?
I would assume they do show but that id need to start fresh as far as my spending towards a quota bag? But thought I’d ask here with so many wise Hermes experts who would know for sure. Thanks in advance !


----------



## acrowcounted

Bentley1 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I hope this is the correct place to ask.
> I’m pretty new to Hermes however I did make some purchases from 2 separate boutiques back in 2015.
> I bought a Jige Clutch, a set of 4 children’s towels, some fashion jewelry, few tableware items  & some fragrances. Not a huge amount by any means, but I was just wondering since it’s been 6 years now since my last purchase, do those items still show under my profile & count towards my “spend” towards a quota bag Or am I starting fresh?
> I would assume they do show but that id need to start fresh as far as my spending towards a quota bag? But thought I’d ask here with so many wise Hermes experts who would know for sure. Thanks in advance !


It should help. Recommend you restart your Hermes shopping with one of those two stores, if feasible, and go from there. It’s probably not a dollar for dollar benefit but it will at least show an intangible pursuit of the brand.


----------



## Bentley1

acrowcounted said:


> It should help. Recommend you restart your Hermes shopping with one of those two stores, if feasible, and go from there. It’s probably not a dollar for dollar benefit but it will at least show an intangible pursuit of the brand.


Thank you so much, that’s very helpful! I appreciate your help


----------



## SKT114

Bentley1 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I hope this is the correct place to ask.
> I’m pretty new to Hermes however I did make some purchases from 2 separate boutiques back in 2015.
> I bought a Jige Clutch, a set of 4 children’s towels, some fashion jewelry, few tableware items  & some fragrances. Not a huge amount by any means, but I was just wondering since it’s been 6 years now since my last purchase, do those items still show under my profile & count towards my “spend” towards a quota bag Or am I starting fresh?
> I would assume they do show but that id need to start fresh as far as my spending towards a quota bag? But thought I’d ask here with so many wise Hermes experts who would know for sure. Thanks in advance !


Hermes USA changed/updated their Client management system in 2016. So any purchases prior to that if you weren't shopping regularly were erased and refreshed. Possibly, archived somewhere but when I went with my husband they couldn't find his profile in the end of 2016. And it's always best to find a store you like and stick with 1 SA. They don't like it when client's jump around from store to store. They really want you to build a relationship and "demonstrate" your brand loyalty. When you jump around to different stores the first thing they assume is that you are trying to play a game and get as many bags as you can. But all the stores talk to each other once you have a profile and it's been flagged. I'm not implying you are shady, just letting you know what H SA's think.


----------



## Bentley1

SKT114 said:


> Hermes USA changed/updated their Client management system in 2016. So any purchases prior to that if you weren't shopping regularly were erased and refreshed. Possibly, archived somewhere but when I went with my husband they couldn't find his profile in the end of 2016. And it's always best to find a store you like and stick with 1 SA. They don't like it when client's jump around from store to store. They really want you to build a relationship and "demonstrate" your brand loyalty. When you jump around to different stores the first thing they assume is that you are trying to play a game and get as many bags as you can. But all the stores talk to each other once you have a profile and it's been flagged. I'm not implying you are shady, just letting you know what H SA's think.


Hi!
ohhh really they refreshed their system, ok so then looks like I’ll be totally starting fresh. Which is fine, it wasn’t like I had a huge spend anyway.
Completely  agree with you, thanks for the warning re shopping at different locations! My home store is in California so I had all of my spend there, but while I was on vacation in Vegas for my bday, I had purchased the Jige Clutch there at the crystals boutique. That was the only item outside of my home store, mostly Bc I’ve never had an SA I work with since I wasn’t purchasing back then in order to get a quota bag lol
Now that I am, I’ll definitely do all purchases w 1 SA at 1 boutique.
Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Aw...look at how he clutched the teddy.


I love that picture.   Glad you do too,  Fabfashion.   These little tykes have a lot of emotion, they're very expressive.  Her little paws on the teddy grab me too.  

When I think about it, Mother Nature really outdid herself on koalas.  They embrace trees, teddies, Mum's back, belly or head, people, they're so consistent.  I could go on.

So, how ya been lately?


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Fabfashion, did you ever see a polar bear IRL?  In their natural setting?  What'd you think?
> 
> I only have a sense of the Artic from what I've read about Alaska -- pipelines, melting permafrost, brown bears from down south coming into Alaska, melting ice floes, etc.  You worked in natural resources?  How are things going in your neck of the woods?  It could well be that there are some bright spots in Alaska that I just don't know about.  I certainly hope so.  The environment is such a huge huge challenge to respond to, much less manage.
> 
> I saw a polar bear in a local zoo a gazillion years ago.  He was contained in a small place for such a big animal.   And he was hot.  The zoo was fairly warm but it was evident that he was suffering.  For display.
> Disgusting and outrageous!   I thought about complaining but what was the alternative?  You can't just let a polar bear loose in the zoo's back yard.  I assume and hope the zoo is much more enlightened by now.  The zoo renovated not long after my visit.


@eagle1002us, I’ve only seen polar bears at the zoo too. And, we had panda bear pairs that came and stayed at our zoo for a while and had a baby panda! They moved to another city now. 

I‘m in marketing and branding. I’m a city girl so it helps when they’re trying to reach people like me who don’t know much about nature and how to help protect it. In turn I learned so much about nature, wildlife, biodiversity, invasive species and so on.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5072956


Wee mum, go faster!


----------



## Fabfashion

Bentley1 said:


> Hi!
> ohhh really they refreshed their system, ok so then looks like I’ll be totally starting fresh. Which is fine, it wasn’t like I had a huge spend anyway.
> Completely  agree with you, thanks for the warning re shopping at different locations! My home store is in California so I had all of my spend there, but while I was on vacation in Vegas for my bday, I had purchased the Jige Clutch there at the crystals boutique. That was the only item outside of my home store, mostly Bc I’ve never had an SA I work with since I wasn’t purchasing back then in order to get a quota bag lol
> Now that I am, I’ll definitely do all purchases w 1 SA at 1 boutique.
> Thanks so much for your help!


If you remember the SA at your home store and the person is still there, see if you can go back to that SA. These H SAs have amazing memory! You may have to jog his/her memory a a little but at least there would be some existing relationship to further build on.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> I love that picture.   Glad you do too,  Fabfashion.   These little tykes have a lot of emotion, they're very expressive.  Her little paws on the teddy grab me too.
> 
> When I think about it, Mother Nature really outdid herself on koalas.  They embrace trees, teddies, Mum's back, belly or head, people, they're so consistent.  I could go on.
> 
> So, how ya been lately?


It’s been crazy busy at work since last Thursday, @eagle1002us! I think it should be a little better now (knock on wood!). I have some surprising good news. I took a look at my 2 CSGMs that have the giant pull yesterday and they don’t seem as bad as I thought. For 2 years I stuck them under my pile of sweaters. When I went to pull out one sweater, I saw the shawls and decided to pull them out (and cringed the whole time). I’ll take pics tomorrow in daylight and you tell me what you think.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> It’s been crazy busy at work since last Thursday, @eagle1002us! I think it should be a little better now (knock on wood!). I have some surprising good news. I took a look at my 2 CSGMs that have the giant pull yesterday and they don’t seem as bad as I thought. For 2 years I stuck them under my pile of sweaters. When I went to pull out one sweater, I saw the shawls and decided to pull them out (and cringed the whole time). I’ll take pics tomorrow in daylight and you tell me what you think.


Sure, I'll be happy to take a look.   Might be late afternoon or early evening.  Sleeping schedule got messed up.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Wee mum, go faster!


You can read koala thoughts, that's amazing!


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> @eagle1002us, I’ve only seen polar bears at the zoo too. And, we had panda bear pairs that came and stayed at our zoo for a while and had a baby panda! They moved to another city now.
> 
> I‘m in marketing and branding. I’m a city girl so it helps when they’re trying to reach people like me who don’t know much about nature and how to help protect it. In turn I learned so much about nature, wildlife, biodiversity, invasive species and so on.


Interesting!   And that's really a job encompassing contemporary concerns about ecology and sustainability, etc.  

We have pandas in our zoo.  But no hippo.  Used to have a dude named Happy but Happy got trucked to Milwaukee.  This was a shame.   Happy had his own fenced pool and he could duck inside the enclosure and let a running faucet pour water into his mouth.  Apparently he loved that faucet.  

Milwaukee is cold!!! Our climate is warm and getting warmer.  Perfect for a hippo.  I bet he had a real shock stepping out of his trailer and getting into that cold water.  Supposedly he was sent to a zoo which had a mother and daughter hippo, both prospects for mating.  As I recall, he got in a bit of a snit when he arrived -- which hippos are prone to do --  and ignored everyone and wouldn't ham it up for the onlookers.  This was like a decade ago, easily.  I'll have to check on how he's doing.  

I used to love seeing Happy in person.  He was just so darn big, unbelievable!   I was into hippos (we have several hippo knick-knacks, all with variations of toothy smiles).   

We have a National zoo.  We should have a hippo.


----------



## eagle1002us

I just checked the Milwaukee zoo site.  Happy has a new pool which is glassed on one size so visitors can see him paddling under water.  It's a nice look, we went to the Toledo zoo to see their glassed-in enclosure.  
Patti is 10 years older than Happy and she's no cougar.   She doesn't like him and leaves the pool to him.   
Well, I hope it's heated very well.  There is some kind of Japanese monkey that lives among [volcanic?] hot springs.  Winter snows + hot spring + monkeys = very nice photo op.


----------



## Bentley1

Fabfashion said:


> If you remember the SA at your home store and the person is still there, see if you can go back to that SA. These H SAs have amazing memory! You may have to jog his/her memory a a little but at least there would be some existing relationship to further build on.


Thank you for the advice that’s a great idea . I had actually found the receipt from my last purchase in 2017 lol so thankfully I can see who it was . I’m going to try and make an appt with him this week if he’s still there!


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> I just checked the Milwaukee zoo site.  Happy has a new pool which is glassed on one size so visitors can see him paddling under water.  It's a nice look, we went to the Toledo zoo to see their glassed-in enclosure.
> Patti is 10 years older than Happy and she's no cougar.   She doesn't like him and leaves the pool to him.
> Well, I hope it's heated very well.  There is some kind of Japanese monkey that lives among [volcanic?] hot springs.  Winter snows + hot spring + monkeys = very nice photo op.


I used to love visiting the hippos at the zoo when I was a kid. I thought they were so cute until I learned later that they’re actually quite predatory. I think I had it in my mind that they were rather cute and cuddly from watching Disney’s Fantasia. Lol.


----------



## Fabfashion

So I finally took some pics today of my 2 CSGMs that got pulls from wearing the coat with a little chain at the back of the collar. I was rather surprised and delighted when I finally looked at them the other day that they weren’t as badly damaged as I’d thought. Plus my eyesight is so much worse now than then (no kidding!). I think I was very traumatized when it happened back in 2018. I vaguely remembered tugging the fabric a bit to try to fix it. The pulls on the Cavalcadour weren’t that bad. In fact I don’t think I knew it had any pull until I saw the pulls on the Duo d’Etriers which were big loopy ones. Here’s the Cavalcadour. I really love this colorway—so simple with a pop of red.





There are some small loopy threads that I’m not sure if I should try to fix them. I don’t want to make things worse.



This is the back part where I can see the red threads in the cream area.


----------



## Fabfashion

Now the Duo d’Etriers. I was really upset when this happened. It was a souvenir from when we visited Paris and FSH. Then the first time I wore it, it got pulls! The pulls run both vertically and horizontally. Not sure if they’ll show up clearly on camera because of the busy pattern. If I were to wear it, it won’t be noticeable but when inspected closely, I can see the orange thread in the blue/purple section and vice versa. Both this shawl and the Cavalcadour have been sitting under a pile of sweaters for over 3 years. Well, I guess they won’t get any worse. I did try to fix the longer loops when it first happened that’s why they don’t so bad now. For some reason I kept thinking the long pulled threads were still there—I guess it got burned into my brain.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I used to love visiting the hippos at the zoo when I was a kid. I thought they were so cute until I learned later that they’re actually quite predatory. I think I had it in my mind that they were rather cute and cuddly from watching Disney’s Fantasia. Lol.


Well, Disney is the guy who fit a hippo or two into a tutu so it's not clear what to believe.

Hippos have poor eyesight.   On trails to the rivers people may cross paths with hippos.  The hippos then feel threatened.  

On the bright side, hippos are vegetarians.  Strictly field grass diet unless you're a farmer growing corn.  Then, you better have an electrified fence.  (Elephants like corn, too).   So hippos won't eat you like a hyena might but they will/can gore you if they are surprised by you.   And, canoeing in rivers they inhabit, well, I wouldn't do that unless I was in a big Mississippi-style cruise boat.  Hippos are very territorial.

On a very important plus side, hippos poop into the river.  Fish feed on the semi-digested grass.  So, a river with hippos is likely to be a river with a lot of fish to catch.  I don't know how the fishers figure out how to dodge the hippos.  It's risk.  In the US a hunter (game) could get attacked and eaten by a bear.  
I'll stop there.   I just stay home.  No hippos there!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Well, Disney is the guy who fit a hippo or two into a tutu so it's not clear what to believe.
> 
> Hippos have poor eyesight.   On trails to the rivers people may cross paths with hippos.  The hippos then feel threatened.
> 
> On the bright side, hippos are vegetarians.  Strictly field grass diet unless you're a farmer growing corn.  Then, you better have an electrified fence.  (Elephants like corn, too).   So hippos won't eat you like a hyena might but they will/can gore you if they are surprised by you.   And, canoeing in rivers they inhabit, well, I wouldn't do that unless I was in a big Mississippi-style cruise boat.  Hippos are very territorial.
> 
> On a very important plus side, hippos poop into the river.  Fish feed on the semi-digested grass.  So, a river with hippos is likely to be a river with a lot of fish to catch.  I don't know how the fishers figure out how to dodge the hippos.  It's risk.  In the US a hunter (game) could get attacked and eaten by a bear.
> I'll stop there.   I just stay home.  No hippos there!!!


It’s a wonder how such big animals like hippos and elephants can be vegetarians and get so huge. You’re so knowledgeable about these animals. I just know to not get close to them if I’m ever anywhere near one. 

Right now one of the main concerns we have in our province is invasive species. How little insects can do so much damage? At first it was one of those news I read about then we ended up having all the ash trees in our whole neighbourhood cut down about 5 years ago because of emerald ash borers. Our sidewalks were lined with ash trees so for a couple years the whole place looked barren except for trees people already had in their yard. It looked like we were in a new subdivision. When the city finally came to plant new trees, they were only about 5 feet tall. I’m not even sure what type of trees they are but hopefully there will be no more bugs.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoupebirkin said:


> Fabfashion,
> Her internship/residency will last five years after which she will be double-board certified in emergency medicine and internal medicine. She will also have been Chief Resident at a Level 1 trauma center in a major metropolitan area. It’s a very big deal that she has worked on tirelessly for over ten years.


@etoupebirkin, thinking of you. What have you been up to and when is your DD moving?


----------



## etoupebirkin

This is what I’ve been up to.  We’re helping her move the end of the month.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoupebirkin said:


> This is what I’ve been up to.  We’re helping her move the end of the month.
> 
> View attachment 5078226
> View attachment 5078227


Oh my! @etoupebirkin, the dessert looks so dilish on a very pretty plate. The colors of your project seem to be similar to that of the Passifolia plate.  Very fresh and spring like. I think I may need to check out H plates when the boutique here re-opens, hopefully later this month. I don’t own any but always admire them. What are you knitting?

And have a wonderful Mother’s Day with your DD!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Fabfashion said:


> Oh my! @etoupebirkin, the dessert looks so dilish on a very pretty plate. The colors of your project seem to be similar to that of the Passifolia plate.  Very fresh and spring like. I think I may need to check out H plates when the boutique here re-opens, hopefully later this month. I don’t own any but always admire them. What are you knitting?
> 
> And have a wonderful Mother’s Day with your DD!


It’s a wrap for DD.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happy Mother’s Day everyone!!!!


----------



## Cellar330

Happy Mother’s Day to all Moms out there!
About to drop these two goodies on my wife...


----------



## Fabfashion

Cellar330 said:


> Happy Mother’s Day to all Moms out there!
> About to drop these two goodies on my wife...
> 
> View attachment 5078935
> View attachment 5078936


It’s going to be a wonderful Mother’s Day for her. These are gorgeous!  You did a great job.


----------



## Cellar330

Fabfashion said:


> It’s going to be a wonderful Mother’s Day for her. These are gorgeous!  You did a great job.


Thank you for the kind words of endorsement.  I have learned a lot from this forum from all of the very knowledgeable members.  The world of H is intimidating to begin with, and especially for one buying for someone else...


----------



## Fabfashion

Cellar330 said:


> Thank you for the kind words of endorsement.  I have learned a lot from this forum from all of the very knowledgeable members.  The world of H is intimidating to begin with, and especially for one buying for someone else...


Now you’ll know what to get her for birthdays, anniversaries, Chrismases, and the list goes on and on.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoupebirkin said:


> Happy Mother’s Day everyone!!!!


Happy Mother’s Day, Everyone! Here’s remembering my mom with her Bucherer ring that she and my dad got on their Grand European Tour. Guess what year it’s from? May she have fun playing with blings wherever she may be.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoupebirkin said:


> It’s a wrap for DD.


It’s going to be beautiful and she’s going to be thinking of you whenever she uses it. It’s like having mom’s hugs.


----------



## chiaoapple

Hi guys, can anyone tell me whether the below is a Garden Party with a proper Hermes strap, or is this DIY？Seeing this got me interested, makes the GP more wearable and convenient. Thank you!


----------



## Rouge H

chiaoapple said:


> Hi guys, can anyone tell me whether the below is a Garden Party with a proper Hermes strap, or is this DIY？Seeing this got me interested, makes the GP more wearable and convenient. Thank you!
> View attachment 5083479



That is a DIY..
they did make a GP w/strap years ago that’s not it.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cellar330 said:


> Happy Mother’s Day to all Moms out there!
> About to drop these two goodies on my wife...
> 
> View attachment 5078935
> View attachment 5078936


Just saw these, beautiful.  What are the names of the colors?


----------



## eagle1002us

etoupebirkin said:


> This is what I’ve been up to.  We’re helping her move the end of the month.
> 
> View attachment 5078226
> View attachment 5078227


The ombre is beautiful.


----------



## Cellar330

eagle1002us said:


> Just saw these, beautiful.  What are the names of the colors?


Hello!  The wallet’s colour is Violet (Lizard) and the Birkin is Turquoise (Togo and Swift leathers)


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> It’s a wonder how such big animals like hippos and elephants can be vegetarians and get so huge. You’re so knowledgeable about these animals. I just know to not get close to them if I’m ever anywhere near one.
> 
> Right now one of the main concerns we have in our province is invasive species. How little insects can do so much damage? At first it was one of those news I read about then we ended up having all the ash trees in our whole neighbourhood cut down about 5 years ago because of emerald ash borers. Our sidewalks were lined with ash trees so for a couple years the whole place looked barren except for trees people already had in their yard. It looked like we were in a new subdivision. When the city finally came to plant new trees, they were only about 5 feet tall. I’m not even sure what type of trees they are but hopefully there will be no more bugs.


Dutch elm disease attacked the elm trees in an old neighborhood of mine way back when.  Once the trees were cut down, the neighborhood deteriorated, it didn't look the same, property values declined.  Now, it was probably more than the loss of trees that led to decline but once a neighborhood no longer looks pretty, it can go to pot.  Yours fortunately had foresight and the funds to replant.

Earlier this year out in Washington State area, the Pacific Northwest, the big invader was so-called "murder hornets."  Haven't heard anything lately.  I think the nests were vacuumed up but how the bag of hornets was disposed of I don't know.  Apparently bees can beat their wings and heat the hive up making it uncomfortable for invading hornets.  That was the big worry, losing honeybees in an agricultural area. 

Do you see that many birds anymore?   I think the bird population has declined a lot, reputedly due to bug spray and cats -- although I never see cats wandering around outside.  Twenty years ago there were a good amount of birds in the neighborhood.  I planted various flowers when I was a kid (different neighborhood) and was thrilled to see a hummingbird visit one of my flowers.   I don't think I'd see that nowadays.

I used to go bird-watching a long time ago.  Saw (and heard) mainly woodpeckers.  And a snowy owl in the aftermath of a blizzard.

The speed of climate change has really amazed me.  In little more than a century the world has changed so much due to the internal combustion engine.  How could this happen so quickly?  (Rhetorical question).


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Mum looks so happy having joey close to her.


----------



## simurgh

I was advised to put this in a thread, so editing to say the below will be posted separately, thank you and sorry!
******
Hi everyone - I'm hoping for some fast advice as I have to decide tomorrow on a lime Trim Duo 24.

The one I received has marks inside and I'd prefer one that doesn't. I'm not in a rush. Do you know if more will be available? Is lime "over"? I don't follow production to have any sense of my chances if I return this one. Tracking down an existing one at a boutique is unfortunately hard to impossible given my location. I really appreciate any thoughts, thank you.


----------



## eagle1002us

Even joey koalas who eat and sleep all day get exhausted.  Luckily, Mom is there to support her baby.


----------



## hphile

chiaoapple said:


> Hi guys, can anyone tell me whether the below is a Garden Party with a proper Hermes strap, or is this DIY？Seeing this got me interested, makes the GP more wearable and convenient. Thank you!



I saw this on the US site a couple days ago (had to look for it on another country's site since the US site shows a blank entry now)
https://www.hermes.com/au/en/product/garden-file-28-strap-bag-H080124CKAA/ 
It's a slouchy garden party with a strap, and more vertical than horizontal 
that lady's GP is probably a DIY


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Dutch elm disease attacked the elm trees in an old neighborhood of mine way back when.  Once the trees were cut down, the neighborhood deteriorated, it didn't look the same, property values declined.  Now, it was probably more than the loss of trees that led to decline but once a neighborhood no longer looks pretty, it can go to pot.  Yours fortunately had foresight and the funds to replant.
> 
> Earlier this year out in Washington State area, the Pacific Northwest, the big invader was so-called "murder hornets."  Haven't heard anything lately.  I think the nests were vacuumed up but how the bag of hornets was disposed of I don't know.  Apparently bees can beat their wings and heat the hive up making it uncomfortable for invading hornets.  That was the big worry, losing honeybees in an agricultural area.
> 
> Do you see that many birds anymore?   I think the bird population has declined a lot, reputedly due to bug spray and cats -- although I never see cats wandering around outside.  Twenty years ago there were a good amount of birds in the neighborhood.  I planted various flowers when I was a kid (different neighborhood) and was thrilled to see a hummingbird visit one of my flowers.   I don't think I'd see that nowadays.
> 
> I used to go bird-watching a long time ago.  Saw (and heard) mainly woodpeckers.  And a snowy owl in the aftermath of a blizzard.
> 
> The speed of climate change has really amazed me.  In little more than a century the world has changed so much due to the internal combustion engine.  How could this happen so quickly?  (Rhetorical question).


The murder hornets sound horrifying! About 5 years ago, I got stung by a bee and my whole forearm swelled right up. Now I’m really scared of bees, wasps, hornets, etc. I read that in the rural areas of our province, more people are putting bee hives and chicken coup in their backyard since the pandemic has started. Could be that they’re at home more now. I don’t know about bees. They’re good for our planet but they have built in weapon!

We have herons that would come visit us at our cottage every summer. I can’t tell if they’re the same ones every year.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Even joey koalas who eat and sleep all day get exhausted.  Luckily, Mom is there to support her baby.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088045


What a good mom! He’s rather huge and she still carries him.


----------



## Fabfashion

silksuitcase said:


> I saw this on the US site a couple days ago (had to look for it on another country's site since the US site shows a blank entry now)
> https://www.hermes.com/au/en/product/garden-file-28-strap-bag-H080124CKAA/
> It's a slouchy garden party with a strap, and more vertical than horizontal
> that lady's GP is probably a DIY
> View attachment 5088740


Hmm…I don’t know how I feel about this bag. It’s not quite a tote like the original GP and not quite a shoulder bag.


----------



## fanki1983

I am eyeing the men's so black Clic HH bracelet - it is the 2021 S/S model
Today at the store the SA put my details down in the system and said there are 13 people waiting in front of me...
So is there any chance I would get this bracelet?
I don't mind to wait - I only worried that F/W is coming and seasonal items won't be in production anymore...

I am not a regular customers with Hermes. I know the waiting game for bags pretty well, I am just not sure how cheaper accessories waiting game is like compared to bags?   For LV - as long as u place deposit it means u are secured to get the item you just have to wait...

Does anyone can shed me some light please? I really like this bracelet


----------



## Fabfashion

fanki1983 said:


> I am eyeing the men's so black Clic HH bracelet - it is the 2021 S/S model
> Today at the store the SA put my details down in the system and said there are 13 people waiting in front of me...
> So is there any chance I would get this bracelet?
> I don't mind to wait - I only worried that F/W is coming and seasonal items won't be in production anymore...
> 
> I am not a regular customers with Hermes. I know the waiting game for bags pretty well, I am just not sure how cheaper accessories waiting game is like compared to bags?   For LV - as long as u place deposit it means u are secured to get the item you just have to wait...
> 
> Does anyone can shed me some light please? I really like this bracelet
> 
> View attachment 5090762


Can you ask the SA if he/she can do a global search? If you really want one, they will bring it in if you pay for it upfront providing there’s one in stock somewhere in the system.


----------



## Happyish

I could use some help. I am trying to decide between rouge casaque and rouge de coeur in a Lindy 26. Both Clemence, both gold hardware. I've had rouge casaque before so this doesn't look "new," but it's still a new bag I intend to use daily. One impresses me as more summery another more wintery. I'm overthinking this. I could use some input!
Thoughts?


----------



## eagle1002us

Few people know that besides sleeping and eating all day koalas conduct on-site machinery installations.


----------



## eagle1002us

Happyish said:


> I could use some help. I am trying to decide between rouge casaque and rouge de coeur in a Lindy 26. Both Clemence, both gold hardware. I've had rouge casaque before so this doesn't look "new," but it's still a new bag I intend to use daily. One impresses me as more summery another more wintery. I'm overthinking this. I could use some input!
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5098853
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098854


I take it the rouge casque is the orangey-red?   IMO, the rouge casque is lovely but a tad summery b/c of the orange undertone.  The rouge de coeur is a stunning deep red, very rich.  There are other orangey-reds like feu but I've never seen a rich red like rouge de coeur.  If your wardrobe has citrusy colors then go for the RC.


----------



## eagle1002us

simurgh said:


> I was advised to put this in a thread, so editing to say the below will be posted separately, thank you and sorry!
> ******
> Hi everyone - I'm hoping for some fast advice as I have to decide tomorrow on a lime Trim Duo 24.
> 
> The one I received has marks inside and I'd prefer one that doesn't. I'm not in a rush. Do you know if more will be available? Is lime "over"? I don't follow production to have any sense of my chances if I return this one. Tracking down an existing one at a boutique is unfortunately hard to impossible given my location. I really appreciate any thoughts, thank you.



I have a lime kelly from Spring 2019.   Haven't carried it yet due to lockdown which supposedly is easing up.   Is lime over?   Well, from the looks of the black and white clothing on-line in department stores, yes.  There is some lime available but it will be gone by fall I bet.  I did b&w back in the 90s.  No so interested in it now.

If you like lime keep the bag and maybe let a specialty leather shop get the marks out.  They'll probably wear out over time or you'll forget about them.  You won't see lime bags for a while again is my guess.  Other colors will come along.   For neutrals lime can be regarded as a "pop of color" which is always desirable.  I have coloring which works with citrusy colors so lime does more for me than a black bag.


----------



## hphile

Happyish said:


> I could use some help. I am trying to decide between rouge casaque and rouge de coeur in a Lindy 26. Both Clemence, both gold hardware. I've had rouge casaque before so this doesn't look "new," but it's still a new bag I intend to use daily. One impresses me as more summery another more wintery. I'm overthinking this. I could use some input!
> Thoughts?





eagle1002us said:


> I take it the rouge casque is the orangey-red? IMO, the rouge casque is lovely but a tad summery b/c of the orange undertone. The rouge de coeur is a stunning deep red, very rich. There are other orangey-reds like feu but I've never seen a rich red like rouge de coeur. If your wardrobe has citrusy colors then go for the RC.



I'd think about what color my skin tone is (warm or cold) and what undertone are the colors of the clothes I wear most often (warm or cold) if I had to decide between the two. They're otherwise very similar and you can't really go wrong.

Look at the veins on the underside of your wrist, if it's
cool - blue/purple
warm - green
neutral - blue/green

I am not an expert with the colors so maybe someone can correct me but I thought it was the other way around, that the casaque is the cooler one and the rouge de coeur is the warmer one. (this is based on the color that looks like my own rouge de coeur bag)

I have a warm skintone and I have a rouge de coeur bolide 26 ghw that works well for me (which I do wear mostly in the summer). But I also have deeper burgundy bag (not H) that I wear when I wear cooler colors, so it's just a way to help you decide if you're having a hard time. There's no right answer at the end, it's personal preference


----------



## Happyish

silksuitcase said:


> I'd think about what color my skin tone is (warm or cold) and what undertone are the colors of the clothes I wear most often (warm or cold) if I had to decide between the two. They're otherwise very similar and you can't really go wrong.
> 
> Look at the veins on the underside of your wrist, if it's
> cool - blue/purple
> warm - green
> neutral - blue/green
> 
> I am not an expert with the colors so maybe someone can correct me but I thought it was the other way around, that the casaque is the cooler one and the rouge de coeur is the warmer one. (this is based on the color that looks like my own rouge de coeur bag)
> 
> I have a warm skintone and I have a rouge de coeur bolide 26 ghw that works well for me (which I do wear mostly in the summer). But I also have deeper burgundy bag (not H) that I wear when I wear cooler colors, so it's just a way to help you decide if you're having a hard time. There's no right answer at the end, it's personal preference


Your email is _very_ helpful. And yes, you're correct about the color. The rouge de coeur is the brighter/warmer/more orangey red, e.g., the warmer one. The rouge casque is the deeper bluish-red, e.g., the cooler one.

I've had three bags in the past--all rouge casaque (obviously, I love the color), but thought it didn't look "new" having had it in the past. Yesterday I was leaning towards the rouge de coeur. Today it's the rouge casaque. I'm thinking the casaque will go with everything, whereas the rouge de coeur may be a bit harder to pair.


----------



## fanki1983

Fabfashion said:


> Can you ask the SA if he/she can do a global search? If you really want one, they will bring it in if you pay for it upfront providing there’s one in stock somewhere in the system.



I already asked as I don't mind to pay a deposit but seems the SA nothing above and beyond...  And I asked another person who knows another SA and said that store did not make any orders for that bracelet?  WTF?  Like I was told their system has 13 people waiting the same thing in that store and yet they didn't order any for their own store???

I also rang the online store and they said they cannot offer any assistance and just asked me to keep checking online.. how helpful I suppose that is Hermes..  they know many people have money and want to buy things you just can't have it


----------



## eagle1002us

fanki1983 said:


> I already asked as I don't mind to pay a deposit but seems the SA nothing above and beyond...  And I asked another person who knows another SA and said that store did not make any orders for that bracelet?  WTF?  Like I was told their system has 13 people waiting the same thing in that store and yet they didn't order any for their own store???
> 
> I also rang the online store and they said they cannot offer any assistance and just asked me to keep checking online.. how helpful I suppose that is Hermes..  they know many people have money and want to buy things you just can't have it


In other words they're not going out of their way for you?   WTF is an appropriate response. 

Did you talk to the store manager of your local boutique?   I can't say this will work but checking in now and then might wear them down.  Certainly with HS even if the manager orders a bunch it's quite possible NOTHING HAPPENS.   Maybe call some other H and see what happens.  People are known to turn down stuff that the store brings in so if you can glom on to the bracelet that way.  And consider checking resale sites.


----------



## eagle1002us

A koala fly-by:


----------



## eagle1002us

Copycat koala flyby  --- weasel on woodpecker


----------



## eagle1002us

Is this a case of a really bad hair day or "The third ear"?


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Copycat koala flyby  --- weasel on woodpecker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103260



Is this for real? Why is a weasel on a woodpecker?


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Is this for real? Why is a weasel on a woodpecker?


I thought it might be a trick photo but the woodpecker's eyes look alarmed (first time weasel-packing is always a surprise, then later on they get used to it).  But it could be a trick photo.  Why a weasel, well, they're about the same size.  That is, the weasel isn't packin' any excess baggage.


----------



## eagle1002us

That silk print could be gooseberries. Not that I've ever seen any IRL, much less eaten any.


----------



## duggi84

Someone enlightened me to something and now it’s all I can see…


----------



## eagle1002us

Practicing his moves.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## mrsbalibabe

When did Hermes introduce palladium hardware? I love the look of a vintage kelly but I don't know when PHW was introduced. Help please!


----------



## eagle1002us

Awww, give me a kiss . . .

Did you ever see such magnificent ears on a koala?  They're HUGE. 
And the pink and black nose.


----------



## eagle1002us

oops


----------



## eagle1002us

Sexy koala


----------



## Fabfashion

Happyish said:


> I could use some help. I am trying to decide between rouge casaque and rouge de coeur in a Lindy 26. Both Clemence, both gold hardware. I've had rouge casaque before so this doesn't look "new," but it's still a new bag I intend to use daily. One impresses me as more summery another more wintery. I'm overthinking this. I could use some input!
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5098853
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098854


@Happyish, have you decided? Sorry I missed this post. I have both red colors and, honestly, I don’t see a huge difference between the two shades unlike if you’d compare with say Rouge H. I love RC, it’s my favourite red—it’s a red-red not orangey red, not blue red. Just red. The RdC is a tad darker red but not big enough of a difference to make it like a Rouge H. I don’t think you can go wrong with either one. If you already have a few RC bags then may be branch out to RdC but you really can’t go wrong with either. Please come back and model your new Lindy for us. 

Here are my two reds taken indoors though. Can you tell which is which?


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> @Happyish, have you decided? Sorry I missed this post. I have both red colors and, honestly, I don’t see a huge difference between the two shades unlike if you’d compare with say Rouge H. I love RC, it’s my favourite red—it’s a red-red not orangey red, not blue red. Just red. The RdC is a tad darker red but not big enough of a difference to make it like a Rouge H. I don’t think you can go wrong with either one. If you already have a few RC bags then may be branch out to RdC but you really can’t go wrong with either. Please come back and model your new Lindy for us.
> 
> Here are my two reds taken indoors though. Can you tell which is which?
> 
> View attachment 5113206


The one with the plaid on the front is amazing (and rare) and has a slightly brighter color.  The kelly is gorgeous.  I'm not a person who gets red purses, I have an ancient orange bag in orange boite maybe by Marc Jacobs (just a small flap-over).  I have started getting a few red separates and your pictures suggest what I've been missing in accessories.    Beautiful choices!

P.S. Glad you're back!


----------



## Happyish

Fabfashion said:


> @Happyish, have you decided? Sorry I missed this post. I have both red colors and, honestly, I don’t see a huge difference between the two shades unlike if you’d compare with say Rouge H. I love RC, it’s my favourite red—it’s a red-red not orangey red, not blue red. Just red. The RdC is a tad darker red but not big enough of a difference to make it like a Rouge H. I don’t think you can go wrong with either one. If you already have a few RC bags then may be branch out to RdC but you really can’t go wrong with either. Please come back and model your new Lindy for us.
> 
> Here are my two reds taken indoors though. Can you tell which is which?
> Honestly, it's hard to tell. However, my best guess is that the rouge de coeur is at the front, the rouge casaque at the back. I LOVE a red bag, I can tell you do too. To me it's a neutral with a punch. And re my dilemma, I decided, and then I undecided . . . ! The bottom line is that I can't go wrong with either one.
> View attachment 5113206


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> The one with the plaid on the front is amazing (and rare) and has a slightly brighter color.  The kelly is gorgeous.  I'm not a person who gets red purses, I have an ancient orange bag in orange boite maybe by Marc Jacobs (just a small flap-over).  I have started getting a few red separates and your pictures suggest what I've been missing in accessories.    Beautiful choices!
> 
> P.S. Glad you're back!


Thanks, @eagle1002us. Red goes with most of my outfits. I wear a lot of neutral—black, white, navy, gray. I like adding a pop of color into the mix. I even got a red H belt too and like to belt it over a denim dress. I think I may have a red gator CDC. Must check my closet…how could I forget?

Look what came it today. A new iPad Pro, now I won’t have to squint when I‘m reading online and playing games again.


----------



## Fabfashion

I do love red. Hehe. And you’re correct, the Kelly is in RC. As a side note, I think I’m going to order myself a RC Hermes lipstick. I think it’ll look fab.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I do love red. Hehe. And you’re correct, the Kelly is in RC. As a side note, I think I’m going to order myself a RC Hermes lipstick. I think it’ll look fab.


Good idea.  Some of the lip colors I recently saw on tv and in magazines were so pretty.  Everyone seems to wear false eyelashes these days.  But a beautiful lipstick really makes a statement.

Has the quality of lipstick improved recently?  I don't remember lipstick being such an effective product in such a variety of lip colors.  Before that, it seemed like Paloma Picasso's Mon Rouge (or similar) was worn for effect.


----------



## eagle1002us

Special for     Gnuj 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
:

I think the mother's big ears are just slightly off center.  So, we know she's present.  But how many joeys there are I"m not sure.  Enjoy!


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> Special for     Gnuj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> I think the mother's big ears are just slightly off center.  So, we know she's present.  But how many joeys there are I"m not sure.  Enjoy!


Love the family shot  thank you eagle1002us!


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> Love the family shot  thank you eagle1002us!


You're very welcome Gnuj!  Glad to do it for a koala connoisseur like you!


----------



## eagle1002us

The technical term for this line-up is a "koala train."




And here is a koala train at rest:


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Good idea.  Some of the lip colors I recently saw on tv and in magazines were so pretty.  Everyone seems to wear false eyelashes these days.  But a beautiful lipstick really makes a statement.
> 
> Has the quality of lipstick improved recently?  I don't remember lipstick being such an effective product in such a variety of lip colors.  Before that, it seemed like Paloma Picasso's Mon Rouge (or similar) was worn for effect.


I ordered H satin lipstick in Corail Aqua. It’s a nice bright coral color for the summer. I also ordered their blush in Rose Pommette. Their cosmetic products are crazy expensive but I love the packaging. Will order myself the RC shade for my bday in August. Not sure what else I’d like for my bday preszzie(s). Usually I give my DH a list (I’m just being very helpful).  I’m hoping the US-Canada border will open soon and we may hop down to NYC for a little getaway, food and shopping.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> The technical term for this line-up is a "koala train."
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114063
> 
> And here is a koala train at rest:
> 
> View attachment 5114079


I seriously wonder if koalas can tell each other apart since they kinda look alike to me. My DH always said all (human) newborns look alike to him so can koalas tell each other apart???


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I seriously wonder if koalas can tell each other apart since they kinda look alike to me. My DH always said all (human) newborns look alike to him so can koalas tell each other apart???


People use the markings on their noses.  One photo I showed had a koala with something pretty close to pink and black stripes.  If it's like a zoo or rescue place, people can see the personality of the animal emerge.  Koalas recognize others' scents (and probably their caretakers, too).  The fur can be marked a little differently.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I ordered H satin lipstick in Corail Aqua. It’s a nice bright coral color for the summer. I also ordered their blush in Rose Pommette. Their cosmetic products are crazy expensive but I love the packaging. Will order myself the RC shade for my bday in August. Not sure what else I’d like for my bday preszzie(s). Usually I give my DH a list (I’m just being very helpful).  I’m hoping the US-Canada border will open soon and we may hop down to NYC for a little getaway, food and shopping.


----------



## eagle1002us

Every time I post these koala pix I see a reason to go to Australia.  Sadly, the country will be closed for another year or so I heard.

Koalas love massages.  This little guy looks so relaxed and happy.


----------



## eagle1002us

Three sleepy-heads.


----------



## eagle1002us

Triumph is in the bottom picture.  Doesn't he look great?  His boot needs some major adjustments; you can see he had one of his feet removed.   The poster was his caretaker, Marley Christian.  She called him Australia's hunkiest koala.  Sounds about right.

The below picture seems to be a rather sexy koala.  It _is_ mating time for koalas in Australia, after all.


----------



## brianenieco

Hi Everyone
Not sure where to post this

I am planning to buy my partner her first Hermes belt. Which one would you recommend that is staple?

She is not really a branded person but would love to give her something as a thank you for being a great partner. I was looking for black leather ( I heard it is reversible/interchangeable which is a plus for longevity ). I guess which buckle would you recommend for everyday wear? (she would normally pair it with black pants (gold buckle/ which style would you recommend)

Thank you so much, sorry I have so many questions hahaha


----------



## Fabfashion

brianenieco said:


> Hi Everyone
> Not sure where to post this
> 
> I am planning to buy my partner her first Hermes belt. Which one would you recommend that is staple?
> 
> She is not really a branded person but would love to give her something as a thank you for being a great partner. I was looking for black leather ( I heard it is reversible/interchangeable which is a plus for longevity ). I guess which buckle would you recommend for everyday wear? (she would normally pair it with black pants (gold buckle/ which style would you recommend)
> 
> Thank you so much, sorry I have so many questions hahaha


Does she like thick or thin belt and would she prefer something understated or obviously Hermes? Some of the H belt styles are not interchangeable. If you’re looking for a belt that accommodates reversible/changeable strap, then check out the Belt Kit section on Hermes.com. The Constance is classic and popular, comes in regular and mini. You may find it too popular IYKWIM. The other styles like H au carre, Quizz, H Email still have the signature H but have different looks that may go with dress pants better. I also have Rivale belts but the little loop makes tinkling noise when you walk so not sure if your partner would like it or not (I don’t but just get used to it—I like belting my dress with it).


----------



## eagle1002us

This mum looks very happy to have her ears styled by her joey.


Here's another happy mum.  Look at those ears!   Aren't they marvelous?


----------



## eagle1002us

This one knows she's cute and she's workin' it.





Special for Gnuj:




Later on:


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5118315
> 
> 
> 
> This mum looks very happy to have her ears styled by her joey.
> View attachment 5118316
> 
> Here's another happy mum.  Look at those ears!   Aren't they marvelous?
> View attachment 5118318


I hope the one in the first pic is not sitting up high on someone’s roof and needs to be rescued by a firefighter???

So our province is being invaded by Gypsy Moth (caterpillars)? Is that the same as our neighbour in the States?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Do they authenticate blankets in the authentication thread?


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I hope the one in the first pic is not sitting up high on someone’s roof and needs to be rescued by a firefighter???
> 
> So our province is being invaded by Gypsy Moth (caterpillars)? Is that the same as our neighbour in the States?


We're screwed.
, *Gypsy Moths* have become one of the most important forest pests in the *United States*, defoliating millions of acres in the northeastern *U.S.* The *Gypsy Moth* continues its spread, extending into Virginia, North Carolina and Michigan, with isolated pockets in the Pacific Coast states.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, @eagle1002us. Red goes with most of my outfits. I wear a lot of neutral—black, white, navy, gray. I like adding a pop of color into the mix. I even got a red H belt too and like to belt it over a denim dress. I think I may have a red gator CDC. Must check my closet…how could I forget?
> 
> Look what came it today. A new iPad Pro, now I won’t have to squint when I‘m reading online and playing games again.
> 
> View attachment 5113283



 I have a denim dress which I have yet to wear (Covid excuse) but your idea of belting one -- especially with red -- jazzes it up, elevates it.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> The murder hornets sound horrifying! About 5 years ago, I got stung by a bee and my whole forearm swelled right up. Now I’m really scared of bees, wasps, hornets, etc. I read that in the rural areas of our province, more people are putting bee hives and chicken coup in their backyard since the pandemic has started. Could be that they’re at home more now. I don’t know about bees. They’re good for our planet but they have built in weapon!
> 
> We have herons that would come visit us at our cottage every summer. I can’t tell if they’re the same ones every year.
> 
> View attachment 5088756



I went on several birdwatching expeditions (short ones) in my 20's.  I was merely standing at a bus stop drinking Cranapple and a bee flew up my leg.  I danced around and it left after biting me.  Then got to the destination and was informed there were snakes in the grass in the canal area en route to the tree area.  Didn't do much birdwatching after that.


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5108939


Maybe the koala wants his picture taken with another koala.


----------



## Fabfashion

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Do they authenticate blankets in the authentication thread?


You may want to drop by there and ask. Sometimes an authentication may answer. Never heard to ask.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Fabfashion said:


> You may want to drop by there and ask. Sometimes an authentication may answer. Never heard to ask.


Ok thank you!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Triumph had to have a new pink bootie made as a prothesis for his missing food.  A dentist has been making them.  It's real cute to watch Triumph scratch away, reaching farther with the new boot.

I bet this post is from Marley Christian who fought for Triumph in the beginning (Friends of the Koala):
More good news on the Triumph's prosthetic front. He has now received V.2 of his little boot! Our wonderful dentist John has been tinkering away since the success of the first boot and after many discussions with Marley and Jackie we have version 2. This new prosthetic has a wider base and a couple of blunt points on the inside so Triumph can really scratch those sweet spots. We are so grateful to John for continuing to try to improve Triumph's quality of life - which is excellent if you hadn't worked it out. ❤ Weekly update should be up tomorrow but later today we'll have another little video of our favourite patient, Cupid.  #friendsofthekoala #koala #koalas #triumph #triumphthekoala #threefeet #prosthetic #prostheticfoot
See Les

0:01 / 1:48


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Triumph had to have a new pink bootie made as a prothesis for his missing food.  A dentist has been making them.  It's real cute to watch Triumph scratch away, reaching farther with the new boot.
> 
> I bet this post is from Marley Christian who fought for Triumph in the beginning (Friends of the Koala):
> More good news on the Triumph's prosthetic front. He has now received V.2 of his little boot! Our wonderful dentist John has been tinkering away since the success of the first boot and after many discussions with Marley and Jackie we have version 2. This new prosthetic has a wider base and a couple of blunt points on the inside so Triumph can really scratch those sweet spots. We are so grateful to John for continuing to try to improve Triumph's quality of life - which is excellent if you hadn't worked it out. ❤ Weekly update should be up tomorrow but later today we'll have another little video of our favourite patient, Cupid.  #friendsofthekoala #koala #koalas #triumph #triumphthekoala #threefeet #prosthetic #prostheticfoot
> See Les
> 
> 0:01 / 1:48



What a wonderful thing the dentist and caregivers are doing for Truimph. V2 looks great and now he can scratch to his heart’s content.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> What a wonderful thing the dentist and caregivers are doing for Truimph. V2 looks great and now he can scratch to his heart’s content.


I like the airholes in the bootie to reduce sweating (if koalas do that).


----------



## eagle1002us

Special for our dear Gnuj -- How many koalas are in this picture?


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> Special for our dear Gnuj -- How many koalas are in this picture?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126863


Hi eagle1002us! I see five.  I love how they are all sharing the same branches


----------



## eagle1002us

*@Fabfashion*, this afternoon had an interesting and rather heated discussion in the Treatment in Hermes stores thread.  It would be too difficult to summarize the discussion.

Busy day today.


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> Hi eagle1002us! I see five.  I love how they are all sharing the same branches


*@Gnuj*, I agree that this picture is really charming.  The koalas look so furry and cuddly and cute and have cute expressions on their faces.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> *@Fabfashion*, this afternoon had an interesting and rather heated discussion in the Treatment in Hermes stores thread.  It would be too difficult to summarize the discussion.
> 
> Busy day today.


@eagle1002us, that thread is on fi-ah.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> @eagle1002us, that thread is on fi-ah.


Quick, where's some wha-tuh?


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> *@Gnuj*, I agree that this picture is really charming.  The koalas look so furry and cuddly and cute and have cute expressions on their faces.


I love how comfortable they all looked together like they enjoy each other's company.


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> I love how comfortable they all looked together like they enjoy each other's company.


Absolutely.   It's like a little colony.  That's why koalas are not supposed to be kept as pets, it would be too isolating and they wouldn't do well b/c they get lonely.


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> Absolutely.   It's like a little colony.  That's why koalas are not supposed to be kept as pets, it would be too isolating and they wouldn't do well b/c they get lonely.


Thank you for sharing.  I could see why they thrive with company. How can they be stressed when a koala is looking into another cute face?


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> Thank you for sharing.  I could see why they thrive with company. How can they be stressed when a koala is looking into another cute face?


You said it!!! So true!!!.  The koala Mums are so loving to their joeys so they'd miss out on that if a male wasn't around to mate with (in fact, that's all the males try to do, to mate, so they try to locate a territory they can defend from other males.  When the femaile is ready to mate she looks for a prospective male.  Not just anyone, but one that will put up with her giving him a hard time, not making it an easy process.  If he keeps try to mate anyhow she may mate with him.   Then afterwards the male goes up a tree, throws his head back and -- this is the technical term -- "bellows."


----------



## eagle1002us

ON FB someone commented that Dad is on Mom and that's not fair.  Yes.  I agree.


----------



## Fabfashion

@eagle1002us, saw this on IG today. https://www.instagram.com/reel/CPggBRnIll-/?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> ON FB someone commented that Dad is on Mom and that's not fair.  Yes.  I agree.
> View attachment 5129853


I agree with you, not fair at all.  She's a strong mama.


----------



## eagle1002us

Itty-Bitty and Harry.  A while back  I've posted a picture of them huddled together like they were hatching a plot.  They are definitely friends.  They might be holding a giant Teddy or some kind of pillow.


----------



## eagle1002us

Special for Gnuj:


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> Special for Gnuj:
> 
> View attachment 5133355


Thank you eagle1002us.  They are Cute! I wonder what are they waiting for? It looks like they are in a line.


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> Thank you eagle1002us.  They are Cute! I wonder what are they waiting for? It looks like they are in a line.


Oh, maybe the koala equivalent of a cha-cha line?  Glad you like it!


----------



## XCCX

Hi! I’m considering the oasis sandals but just wondering does it have the same leather sole as in the oran? I was about to place the order then I remembered how slippery those are


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> Oh, maybe the koala equivalent of a cha-cha line?  Glad you like it!



Yes! With their ears and head bopping to music


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> Yes! With their ears and head bopping to music


That's an amazing mental picture, Gnuj!  Sounds good!


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> That's an amazing mental picture, Gnuj!  Sounds good!


I always wondered what koala fur felt like.  Someone I met said it felt kinda wooly, I think she meant dense b/c their fur is waterproof.  But when I look at the pictures koala fur looks so so soft.  So today I listened to a caretaker from the Australian Reptile Center (which also has a lot of koalas) hold and talk about them.  He said their fur was soft.  OMG, I can imagine how wonderful it would be to hold one.  A FB member of a koala group said she held one and it was like a life-changing event.  Right, absolutely, there's life (if you can call it that) before holding a koala and Life after a cuddle


----------



## hotgalaxy

eagle1002us said:


> I always wondered what koala fur felt like.  Someone I met said it felt kinda wooly, I think she meant dense b/c their fur is waterproof.  But when I look at the pictures koala fur looks so so soft.  So today I listened to a caretaker from the Australian Reptile Center (which also has a lot of koalas) hold and talk about them.  He said their fur was soft.  OMG, I can imagine how wonderful it would be to hold one.  A FB member of a koala group said she held one and it was like a life-changing event.  Right, absolutely, there's life (if you can call it that) before holding a koala and Life after a cuddle


They are amazingly soft and really cuddly.


----------



## eagle1002us

hotgalaxy said:


> They are amazingly soft and really cuddly.


Have you held one?  Sounds like it.  This may be an answer to *@Gnuj*'s question about why koalas stack up one on top of another to build a koala tower (or vertical cha-cha line).  These animals live and sleep on tree branches which we know are not particularly comfortable.   Carers have said koalas love soft pillows.  So, when koalas are outside what's the best available pillow????  Another koala!!!!

*@hotgalaxy*, if you held a koala feel free to disclose _every single detail. _


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj, here's another koala stack for you!


----------



## hotgalaxy

eagle1002us said:


> Have you held one?  Sounds like it.  This may be an answer to *@Gnuj*'s question about why koalas stack up one on top of another to build a koala tower (or vertical cha-cha line).  These animals live and sleep on tree branches which we know are not particularly comfortable.   Carers have said koalas love soft pillows.  So, when koalas are outside what's the best available pillow????  Another koala!!!!
> 
> *@hotgalaxy*, if you held a koala feel free to disclose _every single detail. _


Well I can be On topic regarding Hermes chat: just ordered Eleftheria scarf in jaune/rose/vert, so looking forward to receiving that. But on to other important things such a cuddly Koalas. We have a wildlife park close to my home it's called Cohunu Koala Park.  When I went there with my DH and some friends we were able to hold and cuddle the Koalas.  They are so sleepy, soft, warm and cuddly. Like that lovely soft teddy bear you may have had as a child.  Their claws are very sharp though.  I love the photos you have posted. Thankyou.


----------



## eagle1002us

hotgalaxy said:


> Well I can be On topic regarding Hermes chat: just ordered Eleftheria scarf in jaune/rose/vert, so looking forward to receiving that. But on to other important things such a cuddly Koalas. We have a wildlife park close to my home it's called Cohunu Koala Park.  When I went there with my DH and some friends we were able to hold and cuddle the Koalas.  They are so sleepy, soft, warm and cuddly. Like that lovely soft teddy bear you may have had as a child.  Their claws are very sharp though.  I love the photos you have posted. Thankyou.


You bet!  I love to collect and post them. So, are you in Australia?


----------



## hotgalaxy

eagle1002us said:


> You bet!  I love to collect and post them. So, are you in Australia?





eagle1002us said:


> You bet!  I love to collect and post them. So, are you in Australia?


Yes, Western Australia.


----------



## eagle1002us

hotgalaxy said:


> Well I can be On topic regarding Hermes chat: just ordered Eleftheria scarf in jaune/rose/vert, so looking forward to receiving that. But on to other important things such a cuddly Koalas. We have a wildlife park close to my home it's called Cohunu Koala Park.  When I went there with my DH and some friends we were able to hold and cuddle the Koalas.  They are so sleepy, soft, warm and cuddly. Like that lovely soft teddy bear you may have had as a child.  Their claws are very sharp though.  I love the photos you have posted. Thankyou.


Thank you, *@hotgalaxy*, sleepy, soft. warm and cuddly, and fabulous.  The closest I got to live koalas was the on a vacation in Miami Beach we went to the Palm Beach zoo.  It's a very pretty zoo, seems to be laid out like a park.  There was a koala enclosure, open air with a roof over it.  And two napping in the warm afternoon.  I got my picture taken with a koala curled up on a tree in the background.  

How wonderful to live close to a wildlife park with koalas.  

In the chat threads anything goes so the topics can be all sorts of things, non-H and H.  But do post your scarf when you get it.


----------



## Katel

Hi all, greetings and best wishes, it’s been a very long time - I hope you all are well! I tried to think of which group would be the smartest and of course I came here straightaway.  

I am trying to remember the name of the “white paint accent” technique that the artesians of the past used on the scarves? It makes the scarf slightly 3D at the spot. Like in the ice on my Traineaux et Glissades scarf, below.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## hotgalaxy

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you, *@hotgalaxy*, sleepy, soft. warm and cuddly, and fabulous.  The closest I got to live koalas was the on a vacation in Miami Beach we went to the Palm Beach zoo.  It's a very pretty zoo, seems to be laid out like a park.  There was a koala enclosure, open air with a roof over it.  And two napping in the warm afternoon.  I got my picture taken with a koala curled up on a tree in the background.
> 
> How wonderful to live close to a wildlife park with koalas.
> 
> In the chat threads anything goes so the topics can be all sorts of things, non-H and H.  But do post your scarf when you get it.


Thankyou and I will post a pic when scarf arrives. Have a happy, warm fuzzy day!


----------



## Sakuraca

Hi everyone, I'm wasn't sure how to post a new conversation. Can anyone here help me to pick my first loafers? A, B or C? Thanks in advance.


----------



## eagle1002us

hotgalaxy said:


> Thankyou and I will post a pic when scarf arrives. Have a happy, warm fuzzy day!


Thanks, and I'm a little sleepy too.


----------



## Fabfashion

hotgalaxy said:


> Thankyou and I will post a pic when scarf arrives. Have a happy, warm fuzzy day!


Can’t wait to see a mod pic of the scarf. It looks very pretty on H website.


----------



## Fabfashion

Sakuraca said:


> Hi everyone, I'm wasn't sure how to post a new conversation. Can anyone here help me to pick my first loafers? A, B or C? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137123
> View attachment 5137124
> View attachment 5137125


Do you normally wear gold or silver tone? Personally I like C. B looks like it could be any brand.


----------



## Sakuraca

Fabfashion said:


> Do you normally wear gold or silver tone? Personally I like C. B looks like it could be any brand.


I have more ghw bag but silver tone more casual probably reach out more often. So I wasn't sure which one to pick.


----------



## eagle1002us

Sakuraca said:


> I have more ghw bag but silver tone more casual probably reach out more often. So I wasn't sure which one to pick.


I think Fabfashion is right.  The middle shoe is blah.   And you're right, silver is more casual, that is, it is not as dressy as gold, so maybe easier to wear with jeans, etc.


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> Gnuj, here's another koala stack for you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135998


*@Gnuj*, looking at this picture the small upper koalas are looking in one direction -- the camera --- and the big ones in another direction.  Maybe this photo is just one too many for the big ones but a captivating new experience for the little ones.


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> Thank you eagle1002us.  They are Cute! I wonder what are they waiting for? It looks like they are in a line.


*@Gnuj*, I think koalas love to climb and hang on to trees, their mother's back or underside, or each other like the picture.   A young koala will typically climb behind Mum's head and that's the posture these koala's are repeating.  It's probably comforting like a hug would be.


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> Yes! With their ears and head bopping to music


I could exercise to a video of their ears and head bopping to music, you might be on to something, Gnuj.  

FB koala site has a mini-video from time to time of a cartoon koala dancing, moving his fat little tushie back and forth.  It's a little hypnotic.


----------



## eagle1002us

Katel said:


> Hi all, greetings and best wishes, it’s been a very long time - I hope you all are well! I tried to think of which group would be the smartest and of course I came here straightaway.
> 
> I am trying to remember the name of the “white paint accent” technique that the artesians of the past used on the scarves? It makes the scarf slightly 3D at the spot. Like in the ice on my Traineaux et Glissades scarf, below.
> 
> Many thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5137052


I think this highlight was identified by a name but that discussion occurred years ago.  I tried a current search for "white highlight on scarf" but I didn't get any results.  So far as I can tell, H stopped using white highlights maybe around 2000.

 Try some members that were around then like Hermes Nutty-Nut or Miss Piggy.  
If they don't know, see if they know someone on The Purse Forum you could contact.


----------



## Katel

eagle1002us said:


> I think this highlight was identified by a name but that discussion occurred years ago.  I tried a current search for "white highlight on scarf" but I didn't get any results.  So far as I can tell, H stopped using white highlights maybe around 2000.
> 
> Try some members that were around then like Hermes Nutty-Nut or Miss Piggy.
> If they don't know, see if they know someone on The Purse Forum you could contact.



Hi and TU! I reached out to a few and marietouchet answered - it’s mat blanc. 

“They use opaque inks for that - not transparent - matte inks.
The white ink is called mat blanc in French.

They still use opaque inks at times, even nowadays, but the inks are heat sensitive so used sparingly - you should not iron hem.”


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> *@Gnuj*, looking at this picture the small upper koalas are looking in one direction -- the camera --- and the big ones in another direction.  Maybe this photo is just one too many for the big ones but a captivating new experience for the little ones.



You are right eagle1002us.  The bigger ones are probably used to all the paparazzi shots and the younger ones might still look to see what the commotion/flashes might be.


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> I could exercise to a video of their ears and head bopping to music, you might be on to something, Gnuj.
> 
> FB koala site has a mini-video from time to time of a cartoon koala dancing, moving his fat little tushie back and forth.  It's a little hypnotic.


If I saw a video of them bopping to music, I might just stare and not exercise =)


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> If I saw a video of them bopping to music, I might just stare and not exercise =)


Staring is one of the occupational hazards of exercising.  Sitting while staring is even better.  I used to do that in gym class when I was in high school.  I enjoyed it.


----------



## eagle1002us

Kissing koalas:


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hi all!

I have a question, I emailed my SA because I really want an all leather garden party. She replied saying that they only have been receiving canvas ones lately and haven't really received many leather ones lately. Does anyone know if all-leather garden parties are being phased out? I would love one in the 36 size and I don't want to burden my SA by requesting a bag thats difficult for her to get. I thought garden parties are usually readily available!

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Sakuraca said:


> I have more ghw bag but silver tone more casual probably reach out more often. So I wasn't sure which one to pick.


I don’t think you’ll go wrong with either. It’s not a lot of hardware. I personally mix and match YG and WG tones all the time.


----------



## Fabfashion

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have a question, I emailed my SA because I really want an all leather garden party. She replied saying that they only have been receiving canvas ones lately and haven't really received many leather ones lately. Does anyone know if all-leather garden parties are being phased out? I would love one in the 36 size and I don't want to burden my SA by requesting a bag thats difficult for her to get. I thought garden parties are usually readily available!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


If you know exactly which one/color you want, you should be able to ask your SA to do a global search. Then you’d pay for it and she should be able to get it in for you. Good luck!


----------



## Fabfashion

I don’t usually get any cute animals in my feed but just saw this on IG. 

Now I’m really curious if koalas are really soft and is it chinchilla soft, puppy soft or kitten soft???


----------



## Yoshi1296

Fabfashion said:


> If you know exactly which one/color you want, you should be able to ask your SA to do a global search. Then you’d pay for it and she should be able to get it in for you. Good luck!



Good idea! I forgot about that. Thanks!!!!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Hello lovely members here,
I was offered my 1st Qbag last month. How long should I let my SA know about my 2nd that wont make me too dissatisfied with the first? And can I ask the same b25 in another color from the first? Thank you


----------



## Yoshi1296

RataDrawitra said:


> Hello lovely members here,
> I was offered my 1st Qbag last month. How long should I let my SA know about my 2nd that wont make me too dissatisfied with the first? And can I ask the same b25 in another color from the first? Thank you



You can ask for whatever bag you want! 

I would perhaps wait a little longer. Enjoy your new bag for a bit! Patience is always a good thing!

I also think waiting to ask your SA may take some pressure off for them, theyre always so busy!

But also I'm unaware of the quota limit so someone else can chime in and help!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Yes I will wait a little bit


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> Staring is one of the occupational hazards of exercising.  Sitting while staring is even better.  I used to do that in gym class when I was in high school.  I enjoyed it.


That was totally me.  I watched more than anything else in gym class.


----------



## Fabfashion

RataDrawitra said:


> Hello lovely members here,
> I was offered my 1st Qbag last month. How long should I let my SA know about my 2nd that wont make me too dissatisfied with the first? And can I ask the same b25 in another color from the first? Thank you


The quota is supposed to be for the period of 6 months. The way it was explained to me when I was shopping in NYC was Jan-Jun and then Jul to Dec. You may want to ask your SA if this one counts as the quota for Jul-Dec then you can let her know what you’d like for the next period later on (just in case you change your mind—may be by September/October?). They would probably want to see what other items you’ll be purchasing—usually other categories to show your interest in all things H.


----------



## eagle1002us

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have a question, I emailed my SA because I really want an all leather garden party. She replied saying that they only have been receiving canvas ones lately and haven't really received many leather ones lately. Does anyone know if all-leather garden parties are being phased out? I would love one in the 36 size and I don't want to burden my SA by requesting a bag thats difficult for her to get. I thought garden parties are usually readily available!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Can you contact H.com, give them a call?  Maybe they can do a search for it.


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> That was totally me.  I watched more than anything else in gym class.


Gnuj, you and I were training to be the "spectators" in spectator sports.  What would these sports be without people like us?  It's quite possible people take "spectators" like us for granted, we are underappreciated.  Really, we should be getting applause from the athletes.


----------



## topglamchic

Hello, I am new to Hermès. I am usually Chanel based. 

I have a few questions:

1. May I get your opinions/reviews of the Oran (flat) sandals?

2. If one buys from the online website  does this still qualify to help one build history with the brand or is it better to purchase through a sales associate. 

3. There is a particular Oran sandal I am looking for but it’s not on the website. What is the best way to find this. 


Thank you!!


----------



## Fabfashion

topglamchic said:


> Hello, I am new to Hermès. I am usually Chanel based.
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. May I get your opinions/reviews of the Oran (flat) sandals?
> 
> 2. If one buys from the online website  does this still qualify to help one build history with the brand or is it better to purchase through a sales associate.
> 
> 3. There is a particular Oran sandal I am looking for but it’s not on the website. What is the best way to find this.
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


Welcome to the orange side, @topglamchic.  

Can’t say much for #1 as I don’t own a pair. For #2, if you’d like to be considered for either a Birkin, Kelly or Constance bag, you should try to build a relationship with a SA so she/he can look out for you. There’s a thread on this forum where you can ask someone to recommend a nice SA at your local store. #3, a good way to start a relationship with a SA by asking her/him to search for a specific Oran sandal for you. H likes to see that a client has an interest in their various products beyond their coveted bags so they like to see a client buys different H products. There’s also another thread about You know you’re addicted to H when…


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> Gnuj, you and I were training to be the "spectators" in spectator sports.  What would these sports be without people like us?  It's quite possible people take "spectators" like us for granted, we are underappreciated.  Really, we should be getting applause from the athletes.


I'm more than happy to motivate them (especially these koalas) if it means there will be more pictures/videos of them!


----------



## topglamchic

Fabfashion said:


> Welcome to the orange side, @topglamchic.
> 
> Can’t say much for #1 as I don’t own a pair. For #2, if you’d like to be considered for either a Birkin, Kelly or Constance bag, you should try to build a relationship with a SA so she/he can look out for you. There’s a thread on this forum where you can ask someone to recommend a nice SA at your local store. #3, a good way to start a relationship with a SA by asking her/him to search for a specific Oran sandal for you. H likes to see that a client has an interest in their various products beyond their coveted bags so they like to see a client buys different H products. There’s also another thread about You know you’re addicted to H when…



Thanks so much @Fabfashion I will begin on my orange escapade!


----------



## Yoshi1296

eagle1002us said:


> Can you contact H.com, give them a call?  Maybe they can do a search for it.



That is a good idea! Thanks!


----------



## couturequeen

Is it possible to order a current season color (framboise) leather strap that matches my bag? Looking for a 105 to wear my bag crossbody and the fabric strap I ordered wasn’t a great match so wondering what I can exchange it for.


----------



## gelamargarita

Hello H lovers!
I’m fairly new to H - only 1 decent purchase last month (Herbag, 1923 Bolide, bracelet, perfume, tray).
I’m working on establishing a relationship with the SA who helped me & she seems pretty friendly & accommodating. 
Eventually, I’d like a Birkin. Not sure which size or color I’d like yet, so haven’t asked for her to keep me in mind for one & I don’t mind playing the long game. I love their products & I’m always happy to go shopping, so I could do this forever

But I have some questions for all of you H connoisseurs: 

1. Which products give SAs the most commission? I’m on a home items kick right now - going next weekend for a Yack N Dye blanket & a Samarcande paperweight that I plan to use as closet decor. I think my next stop is going to be for Guadalquivir dishes - gorgeous! Does the past commissions they make even matter when building a history?
2.  24/24 bag - is this a seasonal bag or just incredibly popular? I feel like I could use it every day but I just bought 2 bags last month and wondering if I should wait a little bit to buy one… I’m running out of handbag space with all of my other Chanel’s & LV’s. 
3.  How long did it take you to get your first offer? And did you ask for one? I want to make sure my etiquette is appropriate & I really don’t mind taking time building my purchase history. I just want to make sure that when I decide what I want, that I have a decent chance of getting it. What’s the special order situation?

Thanks in advance for your expertise!


----------



## pasdedeux1

gelamargarita said:


> Hello H lovers!
> I’m fairly new to H - only 1 decent purchase last month (Herbag, 1923 Bolide, bracelet, perfume, tray).
> I’m working on establishing a relationship with the SA who helped me & she seems pretty friendly & accommodating.
> Eventually, I’d like a Birkin. Not sure which size or color I’d like yet, so haven’t asked for her to keep me in mind for one & I don’t mind playing the long game. I love their products & I’m always happy to go shopping, so I could do this forever
> 
> But I have some questions for all of you H connoisseurs:
> 
> 1. Which products give SAs the most commission? I’m on a home items kick right now - going next weekend for a Yack N Dye blanket & a Samarcande paperweight that I plan to use as closet decor. I think my next stop is going to be for Guadalquivir dishes - gorgeous! Does the past commissions they make even matter when building a history?
> 2.  24/24 bag - is this a seasonal bag or just incredibly popular? I feel like I could use it every day but I just bought 2 bags last month and wondering if I should wait a little bit to buy one… I’m running out of handbag space with all of my other Chanel’s & LV’s.
> 3.  How long did it take you to get your first offer? And did you ask for one? I want to make sure my etiquette is appropriate & I really don’t mind taking time building my purchase history. I just want to make sure that when I decide what I want, that I have a decent chance of getting it. What’s the special order situation?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your expertise!


My unofficial understanding at the moment is that fine jewelry is the one item besides furniture that seems to prompt a bag offer. Home items after that but home items are a little tricky because they're often out of stock and there's only so many Avalon blankets you can possibly need. Putting together a full set of Hermes dishes can be a multi-year task   

As for the 24/24, I love my 29cm bag - it's sort of a soft birkin that's easier to get into than a Kelly? of course no need to rush. I like them a lot and since it's not a quota bag, getting one is not nearly so tricky, though right now literally everything is popular. I passed on an Etain 24/24 thinking that a Bambou would come in; the Bambou was offered to another client and the Etain sold off the shelf and I was grumpy for a bit. So if you see one in a color you like, I'd suggest snapping it up if you do like the bag when you try it on.


----------



## gelamargarita

pasdedeux1 said:


> My unofficial understanding at the moment is that fine jewelry is the one item besides furniture that seems to prompt a bag offer. Home items after that but home items are a little tricky because they're often out of stock and there's only so many Avalon blankets you can possibly need. Putting together a full set of Hermes dishes can be a multi-year task
> 
> As for the 24/24, I love my 29cm bag - it's sort of a soft birkin that's easier to get into than a Kelly? of course no need to rush. I like them a lot and since it's not a quota bag, getting one is not nearly so tricky, though right now literally everything is popular. I passed on an Etain 24/24 thinking that a Bambou would come in; the Bambou was offered to another client and the Etain sold off the shelf and I was grumpy for a bit. So if you see one in a color you like, I'd suggest snapping it up if you do like the bag when you try it on.


I was kind of thinking that a full set of dishes might take a while! I bought a tray last month & she said she was quite surprised that they had one in stock. The Guadalquivir tray I wanted was not. She said those go quickly.
I bought a 1923 Bolide 30 (29? I can’t remember) Epsom in Etain & I love it. Etain is such a good neutral & I love the crossbody option. Maybe I’ll start looking at the fine jewelry after I satisfy my home collection wants/needs (mostly wants, of course). Thanks so much for your reply!!


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Special for *Gnuj*:


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> Special for *Gnuj*:
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148711


Good shot by the photographer, they were all looking!


----------



## Fabfashion

couturequeen said:


> Is it possible to order a current season color (framboise) leather strap that matches my bag? Looking for a 105 to wear my bag crossbody and the fabric strap I ordered wasn’t a great match so wondering what I can exchange it for.


I’d suggest contact your SA or call H customer service to see if this is available to order.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> Special for *Gnuj*:
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148711



I’m surprised they were awake at night.


----------



## eagle1002us

Fabfashion said:


> I’m surprised they were awake at night.


They are normally nocturnal b/c it's cooler then.  In fact, zoos have web-cams on to show them wandering around (moving, not sleeping) at night.  During the day, they munch some leaf, sleep (everybody knows that eating makes you sleepy), wake up hungry and eat some more, and so on.  

If you visit an Australian forest during the daytime, you're supposed to be quiet so as not to disturb the koalas.  No boom-boxes or disco music allowed.  Just lullabies.  

This is why visiting zoo koalas in the daytime (as I have) means you won't see any action.  Just a furball.


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> Special for *Gnuj*:
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148711


You're right!  I hadn't noticed their alert focus, just that 3 were lined up on the same branch.  I thought you would like this picture, *Gnuj.*


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> You're right!  I hadn't noticed their alert focus, just that 3 were lined up on the same branch.  I thought you would like this picture, *Gnuj.*


I love the picture. It's really nice to see these cuties alert.


----------



## eagle1002us

My summer "project" has been to hang up autumn and to a somewhat lesser degree, Halloween themed prints.  Just prints I acquire from ebay (thus far).  The idea is to forget that it's mid-summer with 90+ degree days.  And in fact when I was looking at the prints already hung, for a moment I actually thought it was October, my fav month.  Plus I have some Pinterest boards going on these topics.
I am not abandoning my interest in koala pictures, just diversifying some.


----------



## eagle1002us

I also like window scenes.


----------



## eagle1002us

As you may of expected our attempts of saving our boy, Triumph, has failed. He was no longer taking his supplements or eating leaf. He wasn’t regenerating red blood cells, he was terribly anaemic and much more. Too much for a koala to deal with. The fight for our precious one was over. I know we have done our utmost to save him and beyond.
We chose to put Triumph to rest in his run that was specifically made for him. I held him tight whilst I said my goodbyes, reminding him of how much he is loved by all from around the world. He died peacefully in my arms with a ray of sunshine caressing him. Thankyou Dr Jackie. 

The above is the post by Triumph's carer who also thought of creating a prosthesis for his missing foot (which became a pink bootie).

Everybody on fb who knew about Triumph was upset, even devastated at his loss.  From my experience following koalas, they are fragile animals, once they start to decline, it can be a very quick process.  Fortunately Triumph was very photogenic and people loved photographing him.  His carer considered him the "hunkiest" koala in Australia.


----------



## XCCX

Hi!
I searched but couldn’t find any info. Is the white Orans still available with the tan insole? The ones on the website have white ones. 
Thank you!


----------



## eagle1002us

Practicing for the koala Olympics:


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5150734
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150736
> 
> 
> 
> As you may of expected our attempts of saving our boy, Triumph, has failed. He was no longer taking his supplements or eating leaf. He wasn’t regenerating red blood cells, he was terribly anaemic and much more. Too much for a koala to deal with. The fight for our precious one was over. I know we have done our utmost to save him and beyond.
> We chose to put Triumph to rest in his run that was specifically made for him. I held him tight whilst I said my goodbyes, reminding him of how much he is loved by all from around the world. He died peacefully in my arms with a ray of sunshine caressing him. Thankyou Dr Jackie.
> 
> The above is the post by Triumph's carer who also thought of creating a prosthesis for his missing foot (which became a pink bootie).
> 
> Everybody on fb who knew about Triumph was upset, even devastated at his loss.  From my experience following koalas, they are fragile animals, once they start to decline, it can be a very quick process.  Fortunately Triumph was very photogenic and people loved photographing him.  His carer considered him the "hunkiest" koala in Australia.


May he rest in peace.  Triumph will be remembered as the hunkiest koala!


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> May he rest in peace.  Triumph will be remembered as the hunkiest koala!


You are absolutely right Gnuj!


----------



## eagle1002us

*@etoupebirkin 

“Lifelines: A Doctor's Journey in the Fight for Public Health*” is a new book by emergency physician and George Washington University medical professor Leana Wen, chronicling her inspiring story – from immigrating to the U.S. as a young child to becoming Baltimore's health commissioner, where she spearheaded programs to ...5 days ago


----------



## etoupebirkin

I had to euthanize Rosie today. It was time. She was suffering. She let DH and me know. I had a vet come to house. It was as gentle and peaceful as these things can be. She’s keeping Rocket company over the Rainbow Bridge.

I’m immensely sad, but it was the only decision DH and I could make.


----------



## eagle1002us

Here's an interesting article that may explain to some degree why Triumph came down with cancer:


ehttps://www.livescience.com/62517-how-koalas-get-chlamydia.html


Just as a human retrovirus causes AIDS (which weakens the immune system), it's suspected that there is a koala retrovirus that may trigger chlamydia in koalas plus cancers and infertility. 

Such a virus could explain why they are so fragile (as opposed to being resilient.


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> They are normally nocturnal b/c it's cooler then.  In fact, zoos have web-cams on to show them wandering around (moving, not sleeping) at night.  During the day, they munch some leaf, sleep (everybody knows that eating makes you sleepy), wake up hungry and eat some more, and so on.
> 
> If you visit an Australian forest during the daytime, you're supposed to be quiet so as not to disturb the koalas.  No boom-boxes or disco music allowed.  Just lullabies.
> 
> This is why visiting zoo koalas in the daytime (as I have) means you won't see any action.  Just a furball.


I didn’t realize they’re nocturnal. They’re cute day and night.


----------



## Fabfashion

etoupebirkin said:


> I had to euthanize Rosie today. It was time. She was suffering. She let DH and me know. I had a vet come to house. It was as gentle and peaceful as these things can be. She’s keeping Rocket company over the Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> I’m immensely sad, but it was the only decision DH and I could make.


I’m so sorry to hear about Rosie, @etoupebirkin. It’s never easy. May she Rest In Peace.


----------



## Fabfashion

XCCX said:


> Hi!
> I searched but couldn’t find any info. Is the white Orans still available with the tan insole? The ones on the website have white ones.
> Thank you!


I’d suggest calling H customer service. They should be able to look it up for you.


----------



## Luckystar01

Hos often do you guys shop at det boutique?


----------



## Spanoz

Hi all, A friend of mine is getting an Hermes gift from her husband for her 40th Bday. She's very nervous she won't like it so is determined to figure out what it is. I hope you can help us. We know from her personal shopper that it is not a bag, it is blue (but also comes in black) and is $11,000 USD. It was also described as fun and functional. He bought it in Boston over the last month or two. Does anyone know what it could be?!?!? Thanks!!!! xxx


----------



## eagle1002us

Spanoz said:


> Hi all, A friend of mine is getting an Hermes gift from her husband for her 40th Bday. She's very nervous she won't like it so is determined to figure out what it is. I hope you can help us. We know from her personal shopper that it is not a bag, it is blue (but also comes in black) and is $11,000 USD. It was also described as fun and functional. He bought it in Boston over the last month or two. Does anyone know what it could be?!?!? Thanks!!!! xxx


If she knows beforehand what it is, what will she do with that information?   
She has a personal shopper?  What could go wrong?


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Gnuj

etoupebirkin said:


> I had to euthanize Rosie today. It was time. She was suffering. She let DH and me know. I had a vet come to house. It was as gentle and peaceful as these things can be. She’s keeping Rocket company over the Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> I’m immensely sad, but it was the only decision DH and I could make.


I'm sorry for your loss, etoupebirkin.  May she rest in peace.


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


>



Love the video! So precious.


----------



## eagle1002us

*@etoupebirkin*


Post a picture of your cats.   Will you be getting a kitten or two?  You had good luck with Rocket and Rosie.


----------



## eagle1002us

Here's a nice chubby koala with a smile on her face practicing her arm lifts.  



Absolutely!  That's part of why I like and admire them.


----------



## witchygirl41

Not sure if this is a good place to post (I thought this was rather chatter-esque so it fit here) but I thought some people in this forum would maybe be interested in this. (I am not selling it so I think its okay by the rules. I just thought someone might be on the look out for a Birkin as I know they are hard to come by. Definitly mean no harm by this, just thought it was a nice PSA  ) 
https://bid.firststateauctions.com.au/m/lot-details/index/catalog/286/lot/20806/?url=/m/view-auctions/catalog/id/286


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Here's what the poster said about this photo:

_This photo is so chonky I couldn't bring myself to crop it. Stark and his new BBF Summer are trying synchronised standing, Olympic Level. Gold Medals for you both kiddos.
Full updates still coming_...

I will make some inquiries regarding the meaning of "chonky."


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


>



Big wave Hello to you *@Fabfashion!  *(and koala hugs to you *@Gnuj*).


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> Big wave Hello to you *@Fabfashion!  *(and koala hugs to you *@Gnuj*).


Eagle1002us, Koala hugs for you too!


----------



## eagle1002us

This is Western Australia from ABC (an Australian broadcasting network).  Pretty cool.


----------



## eagle1002us

The commentator remarked that this koala was violating Covid rules in Australia.  ????







A zoo carer is spreading some koala love.


----------



## eagle1002us

Beautiful #1300KOALAZ Annie was very displeased with her carer this afternoon after she was placed on the scales for her weekly weigh in.
Annie stated to her carer  “Don’t you know its very rude to ask a females weight?” To which her carer replied  “I wont tell a soul “
Annie was still very annoyed though as she had eaten her favourite leaf and was ready for her afternoon nap when she was picked up and placed on the scales. What a commotion indeed!
Annie was soon placed back in her enclosure and given some nice juicy leaf. She eventually forgave her carer.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## victorsit

Sort of new to Hermes and I'm trying to buy items off the online website. Last time I placed an order for 3 Pop H pendants and it went through just fine. But after a few days I saw other colors, so I tried to place orders for those and it kept on saying my card is being declined. I've tried like 8 different cards I own and even checked with my banks, they all say they never declined anything. Is it a problem with Hermes site or am I just banned from buying more things with cards under my name on the site


----------



## eagle1002us

I like his little paws with fingers (two thumbs and 3 digits on same hand, the better to hold on to trees).


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> Eagle1002us, Koala hugs for you too!


Many thanks, Gnuj!


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

victorsit said:


> Sort of new to Hermes and I'm trying to buy items off the online website. Last time I placed an order for 3 Pop H pendants and it went through just fine. But after a few days I saw other colors, so I tried to place orders for those and it kept on saying my card is being declined. I've tried like 8 different cards I own and even checked with my banks, they all say they never declined anything. Is it a problem with Hermes site or am I just banned from buying more things with cards under my name on the site


 
It's my understanding that retail purchases can be "pending."   Say you are staying at a hotel.  The hotel is going to "allocate" to itself a certain amount on your cc to cover meals and miscellaneous.  In effect your available credit, that is, available to you to spend immediately, is reduced.

Let the purchases you made clear the bank. Then pursue the extra pendants.  It's all a bit of an unclear (to the consumer) situation.  The bank may have some policy about how much can be spent using your bank cc card on a daily basis.  The extra pendants may have gone over that "limit" even tho you have room on your cc for them.  

Ask the bank what the spending limit per day is for your card.  It's going to be lower than the card's limit.  



Hope this helps.


----------



## eagle1002us

This little girl has such a sweet smile.  Plus she's so photogenic.


----------



## eagle1002us

Momma train:


----------



## Fabfashion

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5163161


What a very sweet pic.


----------



## Fabfashion

victorsit said:


> Sort of new to Hermes and I'm trying to buy items off the online website. Last time I placed an order for 3 Pop H pendants and it went through just fine. But after a few days I saw other colors, so I tried to place orders for those and it kept on saying my card is being declined. I've tried like 8 different cards I own and even checked with my banks, they all say they never declined anything. Is it a problem with Hermes site or am I just banned from buying more things with cards under my name on the site


Did you try calling H customer service?


----------



## csshopper

victorsit said:


> Sort of new to Hermes and I'm trying to buy items off the online website. Last time I placed an order for 3 Pop H pendants and it went through just fine. But after a few days I saw other colors, so I tried to place orders for those and it kept on saying my card is being declined. I've tried like 8 different cards I own and even checked with my banks, they all say they never declined anything. Is it a problem with Hermes site or am I just banned from buying more things with cards under my name on the site


Were you able to resolve your problem? 

When I tried to purchase a Pendant yesterday there was a message on the site they were no longer available. 

Maybe they sold out between your first and second set of orders and that’s why your cards were rejected? Sometimes H on line stock moves really quickly and there is no way for a client to know how much stock is available, Or how many others have an order pending ahead of theirs.


----------



## eagle1002us

csshopper said:


> Were you able to resolve your problem?
> 
> When I tried to purchase a Pendant yesterday there was a message on the site they were no longer available.
> 
> Maybe they sold out between your first and second set of orders and that’s why your cards were rejected? Sometimes H on line stock moves really quickly and there is no way for a client to know how much stock is available, Or how many others have an order pending ahead of theirs.


Yes, quite right.  There can be waiting lists for hot items.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

I really like having a Torty (Tortoise shell) cat in front of all these orangey-red leaves.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mum with joey peeking out of her pouch.


----------



## eagle1002us

#1300KOALAZ recieved a call this morning to help this little fella get out of a little predicament.
Whilst trying to exit the property the koala attempted to limbo under the gate and quickly found he was stuck.
Kieran, as he is now called, managed to get his head under the gate but then was unable to fit the rest of his body through.  He could not extricate himself as his lovely furry ears now prevented him from pulling his head back out.
Unfortunately he did a small amount of damage to a couple of his nails and toes scrabbling around on the concrete trying to get out so we are keeping him in care for a few days to treat his wounds.
As you can see he is making himself at home and relaxing with some fresh gum leaf.
If you find a sick, injured, orphaned or distressed koala please


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## PamW

victorsit said:


> Sort of new to Hermes and I'm trying to buy items off the online website. Last time I placed an order for 3 Pop H pendants and it went through just fine. But after a few days I saw other colors, so I tried to place orders for those and it kept on saying my card is being declined. I've tried like 8 different cards I own and even checked with my banks, they all say they never declined anything. Is it a problem with Hermes site or am I just banned from buying more things with cards under my name on the site


I’ve had issues with the site also. I don’t buy there anymore. Most times I send a link to my SA and she can usually get it for me.


----------



## victorsit

eagle1002us said:


> It's my understanding that retail purchases can be "pending."   Say you are staying at a hotel.  The hotel is going to "allocate" to itself a certain amount on your cc to cover meals and miscellaneous.  In effect your available credit, that is, available to you to spend immediately, is reduced.
> 
> Let the purchases you made clear the bank. Then pursue the extra pendants.  It's all a bit of an unclear (to the consumer) situation.  The bank may have some policy about how much can be spent using your bank cc card on a daily basis.  The extra pendants may have gone over that "limit" even tho you have room on your cc for them.
> 
> Ask the bank what the spending limit per day is for your card.  It's going to be lower than the card's limit.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


bank didn't even receive the charges, when I even try to checkout with paypal, the page doesn't even pop up and it just rejects my payment


----------



## eagle1002us

victorsit said:


> bank didn't even receive the charges, when I even try to checkout with paypal, the page doesn't even pop up and it just rejects my payment


*@victorsit* Try deleting all your cookies.  I had a couple of transactions not go thru p/p and deleting the cookies got rid of the problem.


----------



## eagle1002us

View attachment 5183942


----------



## eagle1002us

Special for Gnuj:


----------



## ff2904

Hi ladies, I'm currently looking at a specific pre-owned B35. However, the seller told me that the blind stamp had been faded and is not able to read but she is pretty sure the stamp is L (2008). The seller has good reputable with a consignment store in city central but I'm still concerned. 

May I ask if it is possible for a blind letter stamp to be faded after use? Thank you.


----------



## Brimson

Today I saw the first Birkin.


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> Special for Gnuj:
> View attachment 5185772


Thank you eagle1002us! This is such a great shot! It's like a balance act to keep them from falling.


----------



## eagle1002us

Brimson said:


> Today I saw the first Birkin.
> View attachment 5189096



Wow, where'd you see it?  It's nice to see fashion history.  Now, if I took a plane and sat next to Mr. Dumas, I wonder what bag would come out of that interaction . . .


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> Special for Gnuj:
> View attachment 5185772


Glad you like it, Gnuj!   I especially like the wee guy at the end on the right.


----------



## eagle1002us

ff2904 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm currently looking at a specific pre-owned B35. However, the seller told me that the blind stamp had been faded and is not able to read but she is pretty sure the stamp is L (2008). The seller has good reputable with a consignment store in city central but I'm still concerned.
> 
> May I ask if it is possible for a blind letter stamp to be faded after use? Thank you.


If you have some qualms about buying the bag you should pass.  It sounds like your intuition is telling you something's not quite right about the bag.  There will be other bags, there's always a market for pre-owned bags.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Brimson

eagle1002us said:


> Wow, where'd you see it?  It's nice to see fashion history.  Now, if I took a plane and sat next to Mr. Dumas, I wonder what bag would come out of that interaction . . .


V&A Museum in London. Part of their bags exhibit.


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


>



Didn't expect to see 3 cuties on their mom's back


----------



## eagle1002us

Brimson said:


> V&A Museum in London. Part of their bags exhibit.


----------



## eagle1002us

That is such a nice museum.   Haven't seen it in years.   V&A renovated the jewelry gallery some time after I'd been there.  Have you seen that gallery?


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> Didn't expect to see 3 cuties on their mom's back


Neither did I.   She was a koala bus.  But she probably likes carrying precious cargo b/c she's young and strong.


----------



## Brimson

eagle1002us said:


> That is such a nice museum.   Haven't seen it in years.   V&A renovated the jewelry gallery some time after I'd been there.  Have you seen that gallery?



I didn’t unfortunately. I went so many times when I was a child I usually take it for granted. My girlfriend wanted to go so we went to see it again.
Though the National gallery was the real treat seeing this Monet plus other impressionists; Van Gogh, Renoir etc


----------



## eagle1002us

Brimson said:


> I didn’t unfortunately. I went so many times when I was a child I usually take it for granted. My girlfriend wanted to go so we went to see it again.
> Though the National gallery was the real treat seeing this Monet plus other impressionists; Van Gogh, Renoir etc
> 
> View attachment 5190088


Nice!  We haven't been to the National Gallery but I really liked the Tate Museum when we were there years ago.  Nicely laid out.


----------



## Brimson

eagle1002us said:


> Nice!  We haven't been to the National Gallery but I really liked the Tate Museum when we were there years ago.  Nicely laid out.



we were at the Tate on Wednesday. It wasn’t great, just a lot of empty space and weird stuff. Maybe I didn’t understand, but I was expecting to see some colour and amazing works of contemporary art.
Shame really!


----------



## eagle1002us

This is Gary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 In a rather ‘romantic’ mood, Gary climbed a large gum tree, home to a resident female. Unbeknownst to Gary, this female already had a joey, and made it quite clear that Gary was not welcome. Poor Gary ended up falling around 20m out of the tree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thankfully, his fall was broken by the shed roof he plunged through… he was found atop a wood pile, happily munching some leaves that had fallen with him. He has excellent mobility, but a small cut to his paw which has been stitched. He will be monitored in care until we’re sure there’s no sign of infection in his sore paw and he’s ready to get back to the wild


----------



## Madam Bijoux




----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 5194137


Here is a "Crazymals" ring by de Grisogono of a koala.  I do believe he has a joint in his paws.   I would love to see one in person and actually, I would love to have this ring.  I think the joint is really witty b/c it's been suspected that koalas get high from "leaf."  






De Grisogono named him "Stogie K."


----------



## eagle1002us

I researched the maker of the Crazymals rings and it seems that they might not be making the rings anymore.  Well, that's ok.   I imagine the price must identify these rings as "high" jewelry, the kind worn by celebrities.  (Everything else is just jewelry).

Betsy Johnson makes witty animal pins (including dragons) so I am hoping she includes a slightly drunken koala in her costume jewelry line.


----------



## eagle1002us

This is a mum with twins.


----------



## scheurin

Being not an expert here ... just heard that Eveline 33 has not been manufactured for a few weeks now and no news if it's coming back. This is according to Hermès itself. Any news here? Thank you


----------



## acrowcounted

scheurin said:


> Being not an expert here ... just heard that Eveline 33 has not been manufactured for a few weeks now and no news if it's coming back. This is according to Hermès itself. Any news here? Thank you


Who in Hermes? If a store SA, then they are likely just saying that none have been delivered to their specific store in three weeks, which holds no bearing over companywide stock or production.


----------



## scheurin

No she's experienced. At least all over Europe


----------



## eagle1002us

A very contented relaxed koala.


----------



## eagle1002us

t2poesh  · 

#1300KOALAZ Teeny Tommy's health is stable and he has settled in well and no longer cries all the time.
At the moment he is with Little Lottie although they each have their own bed and pouches to keep them snuggly warm..
He loves their indoor climbing tree and enjoys spending time up amongst the leaf like a big boy would, when he is not snuggled up asleep in his pouch.
He loves to eat leaf and is steadily gaining weight.
We will keep you updated with Tommy's progress.
If youfind a sick, injured, orphaned or distressed koala please call 1300Koalaz.


----------



## eagle1002us

Such a happy, precious little girl.


----------



## eagle1002us

victorsit said:


> bank didn't even receive the charges, when I even try to checkout with paypal, the page doesn't even pop up and it just rejects my payment


I had a recent snafu with P/P, there was an error message but I didn't know what it meant.   So I used a cc instead.  Life is too short to mess with ornery sites.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## hjspell

Hello,
Can anyone recommend me a nice SA in Hermes Atlanta location?
Thank you


----------



## eagle1002us

Special for *@Gnuj* -- a koala colony.


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> Special for *@Gnuj* -- a koala colony.
> View attachment 5209639


Thank you eagle1002us! Love the one in the front, he/she is just hanging out without a care in the world.


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> Thank you eagle1002us! Love the one in the front, he/she is just hanging out without a care in the world.


I see what you mean, Gnuj.   I would love to hang out with koalas like the one in the front.


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> Thank you eagle1002us! Love the one in the front, he/she is just hanging out without a care in the world.


My pleasure, Gnuj!

Someone I know went to Tasmania (he wanted to see Tasmanian devils and he did) and he participated in a koala brushfire rescue.  I asked what was it like to hold a koala.  He said they're heavy.
Well, they do have cute fat little tushies.  They are so rounded, I really like that.


----------



## eagle1002us

These animals are pretty much perfect as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> My pleasure, Gnuj!
> 
> Someone I know went to Tasmania (he wanted to see Tasmanian devils and he did) and he participated in a koala brushfire rescue.  I asked what was it like to hold a koala.  He said they're heavy.
> Well, they do have cute fat little tushies.  They are so rounded, I really like that.
> View attachment 5212852


It just means there is more to hold


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> It just means there is more to hold


Gadzooks!!  That's exactly right!


----------



## eagle1002us

Such an intrepid koala going right to the top!


----------



## eagle1002us

Flooofy ears


----------



## luciechic

Hello, 

I’m New to hermès forum and I have some questions about the Birkin. I want to buy a Birkin 25 or 30 Togo leather in camel with gold hardware for my 30 birthday next year.

I wanted to know how it works because I know it’s hard to have one. Can I order it one year be fore ? Or did I have to go to a store tell what I want and I will be on a list until they receive something ?

I live in France but I think it’s the same process as US.

thank for your help


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj, have I posted this picture earlier?   Can't remember.


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> Gnuj, have I posted this picture earlier?   Can't remember.
> 
> View attachment 5218494


No, it's a new picture


----------



## eagle1002us

Koala joey glomming onto big ole Teddy.


----------



## whoneedspockets

hi guys, i’m new and can’t post a thread. could someone tell me if it’s possible to buy a mini evelyne with no purchase history? is it even still produced? please let me know so i can stop thinking about the bag thanks lol


----------



## acrowcounted

whoneedspockets said:


> hi guys, i’m new and can’t post a thread. could someone tell me if it’s possible to buy a mini evelyne with no purchase history? is it even still produced? please let me know so i can stop thinking about the bag thanks lol


It is produced but in very high demand and typically reserved for known clients, though you don’t necessarily need a purchase history, like you would for a Birkin. Currently, there seems to also be a hold on bag deliveries from corporate to the stores so your chance of getting one in store before next spring/summer is probably close to zero. Always worth the effort to go in to the store and ask though, but the inventory is probably non existent right now. Good luck.


----------



## eagle1002us

acrowcounted said:


> It is produced but in very high demand and typically reserved for known clients, though you don’t necessarily need a purchase history, like you would for a Birkin. Currently, there seems to also be a hold on bag deliveries from corporate to the stores so your chance of getting one in store before next spring/summer is probably close to zero. Always worth the effort to go in to the store and ask though, but the inventory is probably non existent right now. Good luck.


Agree.  With all these supply-chain backups for some things of everyday life IMO H will probably stash all its incoming new bags in a warehouse to be prepared for the December holidays.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## lxrac

What size is this?


----------



## eagle1002us

lxrac said:


> What size is this?
> View attachment 5223184



Is this Marc Jacobs?  Kinda looks like him.


----------



## Christofle

eagle1002us said:


> Is this Marc Jacobs?  Kinda looks like him.


A younger Marc! He's always worn a lot of H bags!


----------



## eagle1002us

Christofle said:


> A younger Marc! He's always worn a lot of H bags!


So true.  He went thru a personal grungy phase when he was young, snacking constantly on candy bars, then got his act together,  lost weight and started looking well groomed.  I wonder if he had the grungy phase at the same time as buying H bags.  I kinda doubt it.  The bags are too expensive to get chocolate stains on them or in them.


----------



## eagle1002us

Koalas give the best 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
cuddles . . .


----------



## eagle1002us

Is this an UBER koala?


----------



## Evva_loution

HELP! I have a vintage bag that I need help identifying. It seemed probable that it was a Hermes bag from the 70's, but apparently via the Hermes store in Chicago, they could not identify it as Hermes and had it waiting for me in the store when it was returned from the Spa in Paris. There is more to this story... I procured the bag in December 2019 and brought it to Hermes after visiting a couple different antique and vintage collector/sellers of luxury handbags, both said it was likely Hermes and to bring it to the store for repair (the previous 'Mlle.' owner had written her name inside an inside pocket-hard to see and read clearly and was what I wanted removed). The store associate accepted the bag and explained it would go to France to their spa. It would take approx. 6 months to return to me. No problem, I wasn't in a hurry and it was obviously in good hands. Well, as we all know, Covid-19 interrupted everything and so when 6 months turned into 1 1/2 years, I wasn't too concerned. Finally though, 2 weeks ago I followed up. With my original receipt, I reached out to customer service at the Michigan Ave. Hermes store and asked where my bag was. This is where it gets really interesting...I am not sure if anyone is aware, but Chicago had suffered through several riots last summer and fall. Many businesses were looted and destroyed during this time and while I knew this, I wasn't aware of which ones specifically were affected. So, you can imagine my surprise when I received a call the other day from the Hermes representative, responding to my email. As it turns out, according to the rep, my bag was sent and returned to them in early 2020 at which time they say they sent an email stating they could not repair it due to inability to identify it as a bag made by Hermes and that I could pick it up at the store. I never received this email. I had, however, received many Hermes marketing emails since the day I brought my bag in and electronically entered my information in their system, also receiving the original 'receipt' electronically for my bag drop off and service. I don't know how I couldn't have received the email they say they sent and I don't understand why they wouldn't have sent another and then at least called me to advise. They had all of my information, of course. Anyway, they still had the bag until, you guessed it, they were one of the stores looted and destroyed during the riots and my bag was one of the bags stolen! SO.. what do I do? I have pics which I will post here to assist in identifying the bag but that is only the beginning. Hermes has offered to send me an item from their home collection, like a blanket or pillow...?!? I'm not sure that is going to satisfy this situation. But, first things first! Can someone please help me identify this bag's maker and era. I am not a collector of bags, but have an eye for the good things in life and this is a special piece. Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## Christofle

eagle1002us said:


> So true.  He went thru a personal grungy phase when he was young, snacking constantly on candy bars, then got his act together,  lost weight and started looking well groomed.  I wonder if he had the grungy phase at the same time as buying H bags.  I kinda doubt it.  The bags are too expensive to get chocolate stains on them or in them.


If you Google Hermes Birkin Marc Jacobs beach bag, you’ll see that he uses them without any fear!


----------



## eagle1002us

Christofle said:


> If you Google Hermes Birkin Marc Jacobs beach bag, you’ll see that he uses them without any fear!



Interesting. I will do that, *@Christofle*,  Well, that makes sense, you can't stop with just one Birkin (or kelly for that matter), so if Marc didn't go out of his way to protect his latest B, he'd just get new ones next season.  Plus the provenance his name likely meant his bags, in whatever condition, were easy to sell to collectors. 

I remember reading an article in Vogue quite a while back about the backstory of waiting for Anna to show up in Paris to preview his latest collection.  He was dyeing a pale fabric with tea.  (How would you clean a dress like that and retain the delicate color?  I guess if you ask you have no business getting the it.  And I think that same story went on to note that Bernard Arnault liked the audience reaction to the new collection.  And Marc was shouting, "Did you see the purses????" 

He did do good purses.  I regret never getting a Stam bag when I saw them at Nordies.  Those kiss-locks make a really satisfying clic when the bag's shut.  When I mentioned kiss-locks to my H SA, he had no idea what I was talking about!!


----------



## F.760

Where can I get Birkin 25 Togo gold in Milano ?


----------



## eagle1002us

A creative use for large tushies.

*Special for Gnuj:*


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5228712
> 
> 
> A creative use for large tushies.
> 
> *Special for Gnuj:*
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228715


Group cuddle!!


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## noobfinance

New to me 1997 (?) Sac a Depeches 41


----------



## noobfinance

Is hardware on Hermes that has gold color gold plated? What's inside? 
Would it be expected to be magnetic and bind to strong magnets?


----------



## jellyv

noobfinance said:


> Is hardware on Hermes that has gold color gold plated? What's inside?
> Would it be expected to be magnetic and bind to strong magnets?


Per your posts you have authenticity questions but the item doesn't meet TPF guides for authentication, having already been purchased. You'll have to seek professional authentication.


----------



## eagle1002us

https://i.pinimg.com/564x/8a/79/44/8a79445dd0e8d61759ca033a3b18b3ba.jpg


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Luckystar01

Hey! I’m travelling to Paris on Monday. Just tried to book an appointment for leather goods, but got rejected. Any tips on scoring a quota bag?


----------



## eagle1002us

Evva_loution said:


> HELP! I have a vintage bag that I need help identifying. It seemed probable that it was a Hermes bag from the 70's, but apparently via the Hermes store in Chicago, they could not identify it as Hermes and had it waiting for me in the store when it was returned from the Spa in Paris. There is more to this story... I procured the bag in December 2019 and brought it to Hermes after visiting a couple different antique and vintage collector/sellers of luxury handbags, both said it was likely Hermes and to bring it to the store for repair (the previous 'Mlle.' owner had written her name inside an inside pocket-hard to see and read clearly and was what I wanted removed). The store associate accepted the bag and explained it would go to France to their spa. It would take approx. 6 months to return to me. No problem, I wasn't in a hurry and it was obviously in good hands. Well, as we all know, Covid-19 interrupted everything and so when 6 months turned into 1 1/2 years, I wasn't too concerned. Finally though, 2 weeks ago I followed up. With my original receipt, I reached out to customer service at the Michigan Ave. Hermes store and asked where my bag was. This is where it gets really interesting...I am not sure if anyone is aware, but Chicago had suffered through several riots last summer and fall. Many businesses were looted and destroyed during this time and while I knew this, I wasn't aware of which ones specifically were affected. So, you can imagine my surprise when I received a call the other day from the Hermes representative, responding to my email. As it turns out, according to the rep, my bag was sent and returned to them in early 2020 at which time they say they sent an email stating they could not repair it due to inability to identify it as a bag made by Hermes and that I could pick it up at the store. I never received this email. I had, however, received many Hermes marketing emails since the day I brought my bag in and electronically entered my information in their system, also receiving the original 'receipt' electronically for my bag drop off and service. I don't know how I couldn't have received the email they say they sent and I don't understand why they wouldn't have sent another and then at least called me to advise. They had all of my information, of course. Anyway, they still had the bag until, you guessed it, they were one of the stores looted and destroyed during the riots and my bag was one of the bags stolen! SO.. what do I do? I have pics which I will post here to assist in identifying the bag but that is only the beginning. Hermes has offered to send me an item from their home collection, like a blanket or pillow...?!? I'm not sure that is going to satisfy this situation. But, first things first! Can someone please help me identify this bag's maker and era. I am not a collector of bags, but have an eye for the good things in life and this is a special piece. Any help is appreciated!!


What a bummer!  Is there any clause on your insurance that would allow you to put in a claim to recover the cost of the bag?  (I know someone who got a K stolen from her car and got reimbursed).  The manager might have to write a letter supporting your situation, certainly IMO you should be reimbursed.  

A blanket for a bag of uncertain provenance but still could be an H bag . . . H's insurance policy against loss from events like riots should surely cover the declared value of the bag when you dropped it off.  This blanket business sounds odd, like they're just blowing you off b/c it's easier/cheaper for them.  IMO don't let them off the hook so easily.  There had to be or should have been a statement on the receipt that "in the event of loss ..." that should cover you.  Did you talk with the store manager?  You could escalate your claim to Paris.  There had to be a value associated with the bag when you dropped it off.


----------



## eagle1002us

This picture of this itty-bitty koala turns me to mush it's so adorable.  The message is critical.


----------



## eagle1002us

*1300Koalaz*
Oc6tobSer gli12gmu4o tamt i1294reau:49a 3AM  ·
#1300KOALAZ Tommy has a new nickname ‘TT’ short for Tommy Trouble.
Panic ensued in his room when he went missing at feeding time.
We looked in his pouch, no Tommy.
We looked on his tree, no Tommy.
We looked under the bed, no Tommy.
We looked behind the bedside tables, no Tommy.
We even looked in the wardrobe (even though it was closed), no Tommy.
When we turned to leave what do we see?  Tommy hanging from the dressing gown on the back of the door!
Although he has his own little area ‘fenced’ off he has become something of a Houdini, regularly leaping over the top from his tree to the bed.
What will he get up to next?
If you find a sick, injured, orphaned or distressed koala please call 1300KOALAZ for help or advice.
#TT #Houdini #TommyTrouble

.


----------



## kami5

I'm interested in buying a new bag for my partner but I am very unfamiliar with the landscape of Hermes. Are there certain foundational bags and/or classics that one should buy at the beginning?


----------



## eagle1002us

kami5 said:


> I'm interested in buying a new bag for my partner but I am very unfamiliar with the landscape of Hermes. Are there certain foundational bags and/or classics that one should buy at the beginning?


The on-line bags at H.com are a good way to get started.  When you are at the boutique, flip thru the leather swatches.  At the boutique you can see the construction and leathers in the bags like the Evelyn which is a good carryall.


----------



## kami5

eagle1002us said:


> The on-line bags at H.com are a good way to get started.  When you are at the boutique, flip thru the leather swatches.  At the boutique you can see the construction and leathers in the bags like the Evelyn which is a good carryall.



Thank you for the advice and information. I'll check out the site and will be going to the BH location tomorrow.


----------



## noobfinance

Does anyone know if ardennes leather is vegetable tanned or chrome tanned?


----------



## eagle1002us

kami5 said:


> Thank you for the advice and information. I'll check out the site and will be going to the BH location tomorrow.


Great!  Let us know how it went.   I've been to the BH H like 20 years ago.


----------



## eagle1002us

.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## teapotm

Which one of these is more sought after, both are birkin, let’s say same leather.
1. Gold gold 
2. Black GHW


----------



## teapotm

oh and which one is harder to get from the H store?


----------



## ClaphamTulip

Hi all! I am looking to buy my first H - a K or a B - medium sized (K > 28/32 or B> 30 or 35). 

I would really appreciate from people who have one or both whether you could give me the pros and cons of each bag? 

Thanks!!


----------



## eagle1002us

ClaphamTulip said:


> Hi all! I am looking to buy my first H - a K or a B - medium sized (K > 28/32 or B> 30 or 35).
> 
> I would really appreciate from people who have one or both whether you could give me the pros and cons of each bag?
> 
> Thanks!!


When I was in Paris in fall 2019 the SA offered me a gold kelly, one of the larger ones.  I think this was perhaps b/c I was carrying a large Coach anniversary bag in beautiful leather and styling.  From her swatches it looked like remaining kelly colors were kinda muddy -- they were not laid out so that I could ponder them, but the gold was sitting on the table right in front of me.  So I think the messages was:  get the gold one.   

Carried it once since then but have stuck to some bags I bought a few years ago  -- a summery blue Ralph L and a deep purple coach.    I don't like taking a new and pretty bag somewhere to get a shot so she's been sitting at home.   

I had never been wild about gold but some people are.  Gold is considered a classic Hermes neutral like Etoupe.Three years since I got the bag, I've warmed to it.  The color does go well with the deep autumnal colors I favor.  I do have a lot of bright yellow, yellow-green and gold clothes.  The only other color I would like is Rouge H in whatever bag I could get it in.  It would be nice to have a bag in the burgundy family.  I've seen some Rouge H bags that have a darker shading by seam lines, those are IMO gorgeous.    


WRt request for Prussian Blue Kelly pic, that will take a little time.  It's in the tpf photo posts so have to find it.


----------



## eagle1002us

*@Gnuj*, This is what it's like having a koala in the house, so adorable:

Copy this into your browser, it's really the video I want you to see:


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> *@Gnuj*, This is what it's like having a koala in the house, so adorable:
> 
> Copy this into your browser, it's really the video I want you to see:



In my head, it looks like he's escaping out of a jail window with bedsheets tied together. He looks like trouble!


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> In my head, it looks like he's escaping out of a jail window with bedsheets tied together. He looks like trouble!


One of these videos from the past few days (or today, can't remember) had a koala called TT for "Tommy Trouble."  Well, he's not as naughty as the koala who climbed to the top of a New South Wales lighthouse.  The poor keeper was out taking a nighttime swim and had to rush back to the lighthouse and grab the koala through a window.  

Koalas are real characters at times.  I'm impressed by the way they climb up legs, lighthouses and drapery.


----------



## eagle1002us

*@Gnuj *Did you see this post by 1300 Koalaz?

*1300Koalaz*
No2v66emb7pe1r 7 a7oat74sm 81218:402 PMd  · 
#1300KOALAZ Tommy aka TT aka Tommy Trouble has been at it again.
Whilst his carer was in the next room tending to Lolly and Freckles, Tommy decided he wanted to play.
“I want to be Tarzan” he thought and lept from his indoor tree area two foot across to the curtains in his room.
With a loud “AAAAH UAHHH UAHHH AAAAH” he swung on the curtain as he grabbed it and then climbed to the top.
Tommy was in full swing, literally, climbing up and down the curtain when his carers son walked in and caught him in the act.
He stopped and acted like he had no idea how he had got there and needed help to get down.
Butter wouldn’t melt in his mouth!
If you find a sick, injured, orphaned or distressed koala please call 1300KOALAZ for help or advice.


----------



## Gnuj

No I didn't see the post just the video.  They treat indoor and outdoor space like their playground.  


eagle1002us said:


> *@Gnuj *Did you see this post by 1300 Koalaz?
> 
> *1300Koalaz*
> No2v66emb7pe1r 7 a7oat74sm 81218:402 PMd  ·
> #1300KOALAZ Tommy aka TT aka Tommy Trouble has been at it again.
> Whilst his carer was in the next room tending to Lolly and Freckles, Tommy decided he wanted to play.
> “I want to be Tarzan” he thought and lept from his indoor tree area two foot across to the curtains in his room.
> With a loud “AAAAH UAHHH UAHHH AAAAH” he swung on the curtain as he grabbed it and then climbed to the top.
> Tommy was in full swing, literally, climbing up and down the curtain when his carers son walked in and caught him in the act.
> He stopped and acted like he had no idea how he had got there and needed help to get down.
> Butter wouldn’t melt in his mouth!
> If you find a sick, injured, orphaned or distressed koala please call 1300KOALAZ for help or advice.


----------



## eagle1002us

There's a group called "Panda Lover" on fb, this picture is from them.  For anybody that's interested.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Hermes4life!

Hi All!

I am very sorry if this has been posted somewhere but I can’t seem to find it anywhere but please remove if it has! 

I have a question regarding Serial Numbers on Hermes bags. I have heard from a friend that it is possible for H to type in the serial number of the bag and see who purchased it and in fact that they do this a lot to try and stop resellers? I am not a reseller and would never buy something to sell it, I just wanted to see if anyone has heard of this? I didn’t quite believe her at first but it makes complete sense! Thanks for the replies and info!


----------



## eagle1002us

Special for Gnuj!




I think there are 4 baby koalas on top of Mum but how many there are underneath her I can't tell.  Has to be at least 1 or 2.


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> Special for Gnuj!
> View attachment 5248559
> 
> 
> 
> I think there are 4 baby koalas on top of Mum but how many there are underneath her I can't tell.  Has to be at least 1 or 2.


It's like a big bundle of fur and joy.  Love the picture!!


----------



## Nastydeplasti

Hi, guys! I’m practically new here, I’m looking for some information about the blazer. One guy told me that it could be a riding jacket, also can be a frac.. and the buttons down the jacket.? They are made there for what purpose?  so I will be grateful for any information . I wrote t Hermes custom service, but they don’t respond me. So thanx to everyone who participate on this.


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> It's like a big bundle of fur and joy.  Love the picture!!


It's a pretty amazing picture.   Glad you like it!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> It's like a big bundle of fur and joy.  Love the picture!!




You have excellent taste.


----------



## RainbowTweedy

eagle1002us said:


> Special for Gnuj!
> 
> I think there are 4 baby koalas on top of Mum but how many there are underneath her I can't tell.  Has to be at least 1 or 2.




This is so cute! I have never seen a photo of baby koalas


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> You have excellent taste.


Thank you eagle1002us for posting some of the best pictures!


----------



## eagle1002us

This is Cherry, a tiny koala joey and her little duck friend who comforts her now that her Mum has gone.  I love the way the duck is the same size as Cherry.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
y.  (Courtesy 1300 Koalaz).


People who like and admire koala pictures routinely describe them as "cuteness overload."  So true!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

RainbowTweedy said:


> This is so cute! I have never seen a photo of baby koalas


Thank you *@RainbowTweedy*.   I posted another picture tonight of a baby koala called "Cherry" which you may enjoy.


----------



## eagle1002us

RainbowTweedy said:


> This is so cute! I have never seen a photo of baby koalas


@*RainbowTweedy* Once you see one baby koala you never go back.    This is what happened to me.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5256397


You can see a smile on this little guy's face.  I always thought koalas smiled when they were happy or content and now this photo is scientific proof of it.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Lolly aspires to be a couch potato according to 1300 Koalaz.  Isn't Lolly adorable?


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5258196


*@Gnuj,*  Do you see in the left hand "eye" of the pumpkin a tiny koala, nose and tiny adorable face? I didn't notice that when I posted.


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> *@Gnuj,*  Do you see in the left hand "eye" of the pumpkin a tiny koala, nose and tiny adorable face? I didn't notice that when I posted.


No I didn't notice the 3rd little guy. The other 2 distracted me


----------



## eagle1002us

Barn owl love:


----------



## bougiecouture

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5258296
> 
> Lolly aspires to be a couch potato according to 1300 Koalaz.  Isn't Lolly adorable?


Oh my God that face!!


----------



## eagle1002us

bougiecouture said:


> Oh my God that face!!


I know, these adorable little animals drive me crazy.  Glad you like them too, *@bougiecouture*





This is Tommy and Jelly Bean.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Sweet dreams!


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## 1DaySoon

Is there a Hermes Birkin  SA thread. Iam looking to purchase a Birkin 25 or 30, TOGO or Epsom. ASAP!!!! Any color


----------



## acrowcounted

1DaySoon said:


> Is there a Hermes Birkin  SA thread. Iam looking to purchase a Birkin 25 or 30, TOGO or Epsom. ASAP!!!! Any color


A reseller is you best hope. One from the store will likely take a year or more currently for a new customer, and tens of thousands in spending in the meantime. Good luck.


----------



## eagle1002us

acrowcounted said:


> A reseller is you best hope. One from the store will likely take a year or more currently for a new customer, and tens of thousands in spending in the meantime. Good luck.


I totally agree with @acrowcounted


----------



## eagle1002us

Special for *@Gnuj*:


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

eagle1002us said:


> Special for *@Gnuj*:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270216


Each one is more adorable than the last...


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> Special for *@Gnuj*:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270216


Thank you eagle1002us! Made my day


----------



## eagle1002us

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Each one is more adorable than the last...


So glad you like my koala selections, *@Cheddar Cheese*!  Here's a fun fact for you and my loyal koala fan *@Gnuj.  * The marking on a koala's nose are the way people distinguish one from another.   
Ely, here, is a princely koala male.  Notice the pink blotch on his nose.  Apparently even if a koala is in a tree, the  variations in the  black, white and pink nose patterns can be sufficient to identify him.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

eagle1002us said:


> So glad you like my koala selections, *@Cheddar Cheese*!  Here's a fun fact for you and my loyal koala fan *@Gnuj.  * The marking on a koala's nose are the way people distinguish one from another.
> Ely, here, is a princely koala male.  Notice the pink blotch on his nose.  Apparently even if a koala is in a tree, the  variations in the  black, white and pink nose patterns can be sufficient to identify him.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274463


Absolutely fascinating eagle1002us!

Thanks for this information!

A lot more than cute & cuddley critters!

We have some interesting wildlife here but nothing like your koalas!


----------



## eagle1002us

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Absolutely fascinating eagle1002us!
> 
> Thanks for this information!
> 
> A lot more than cute & cuddley critters!
> 
> We have some interesting wildlife here but nothing like your koalas!


*@Cheddar Cheese*, There is nothing like koalas.  I'm from the U.S. but thank you for thinking I might be Australian!    I used to be very fond of hippos.  They were kind of lazy and I appreciated that.   I had a picture of one sprawled out on my work pc.   We  went to the zoo at Toledo Ohio to watch their hippos swim underwater.    

Then I discovered koalas.  They're a lot more expressive than hippos.  And to hold one would be divine.  I haven't gotten that opportunity, would have to go to Oz.  One day, maybe, if Covid ends.  .  .   I saw the koalas at the Palm Beach zoo, they had a couple.  They were curled up perched on tree branches, snoozing away.  On trees they're known to be hard to see.   Fortunately koalas are generally extremely photogenic and have cuteness overload.   It cheers me up to look at them,  *@Gunj *likes them too for the same reason.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## BowieFan1971

Question….going to Paris next month, staying in the 8th Arr. I am bringing a Minkoff MAC for seeing tourist stuff but was thinking about also bringing my gold Bolide 35. I will be visiting the flagship store. Is it safe to bring it or should I leave it at home? Will it make me a target or does it fly under the radar there as well? Will I just fit in when on Champs Elysee and Rue de Faubourg?


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Cheddar Cheese

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question….going to Paris next month, staying in the 8th Arr. I am bringing a Minkoff MAC for seeing tourist stuff but was thinking about also bringing my gold Bolide 35. I will be visiting the flagship store. Is it safe to bring it or should I leave it at home? Will it make me a target or does it fly under the radar there as well? Will I just fit in when on Champs Elysee and Rue de Faubourg?



Unless Paris has changed dramatically since Covide you should be fine. 

We were last in Paris as Covide was just startling. We stayed out of busy areas and tramped around non tourist areas we had never been into before. We really didn’t know where we ended up. Actually it turned into our best trip ever. 

We didn’t take public transport but did take taxis which we wouldn’t do now. 

The Hermes stores were friendly and fine, not many desirable items on show but I brought a number of leather items in the Rue Faubourg & had several repairs done by the artisans from the back. Everyone was charming and very helpful. 

We dressed conservatively and our good stuff was not obvious on the streets. 

Now my husband is fairly large and speaks French like a European that may have made a difference. 

Have a great trip!
Please let us know how everything goes!


----------



## eagle1002us

This post is from a "Wildlife Watcher" on fb:   "Merry Christmas, you filthy animal… and a Happy New Year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Let's all work together in 2022 to help keep our beautiful koalas safe and healthy."

I get a kick out of this post b/c what looks like melted chocolate ice cream on his bib is actually a scent gland used by koalas to mark their "home" trees.  Nobody gets more than one tree, that's the rule.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Unless Paris has changed dramatically since Covide you should be fine.
> 
> We were last in Paris as Covide was just startling. We stayed out of busy areas and tramped around non tourist areas we had never been into before. We really didn’t know where we ended up. Actually it turned into our best trip ever.
> 
> We didn’t take public transport but did take taxis which we wouldn’t do now.
> 
> The Hermes stores were friendly and fine, not many desirable items on show but I brought a number of leather items in the Rue Faubourg & had several repairs done by the artisans from the back. Everyone was charming and very helpful.
> 
> We dressed conservatively and our good stuff was not obvious on the streets.
> 
> Now my husband is fairly large and speaks French like a European that may have made a difference.
> 
> Have a great trip!
> Please let us know how everything goes!


*@Cheddar Cheese *I bet speaking French, much less French like a European, went over big time at FSH.
The first time I went there my SA, who was a native speaker, urged me to learn French.   A decade ago I learned enough to get the gist of articles in French [fashion] magazines, but I can't think quickly enough to understand what someone said to me.  Written French, I have a shot at understanding it.  I took French in high school and college and it didn't stick.  

Being with someone who spoke French like a European says [to me and undoubtedly to FSH] that you guys are a class act.   Way to go!!!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Should add I always s


eagle1002us said:


> *@Cheddar Cheese *I bet speaking French, much less French like a European, went over big time at FSH.
> The first time I went there my SA, who was a native speaker, urged me to learn French.   A decade ago I learned enough to get the gist of articles in French [fashion] magazines, but I can't think quickly enough to understand what someone said to me.  Written French, I have a shot at understanding it.  I took French in high school and college and it didn't stick.
> 
> Being with someone who spoke French like a European says [to me and undoubtedly to FSH] that you guys are a class act.   Way to go!!!



Cheers Eagle!
So great to get on here and chat with like minded distant friends under lockdown!


----------



## eagle1002us

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Should add I always s
> 
> 
> Cheers Eagle!
> So great to get on here and chat with like minded distant friends under lockdown!


You're quite welcome,* @Cheddar Cheese * If we can't be in Paris, we can still exchange our impressions and experiences.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Unless Paris has changed dramatically since Covide you should be fine.
> 
> We were last in Paris as Covide was just startling. We stayed out of busy areas and tramped around non tourist areas we had never been into before. We really didn’t know where we ended up. Actually it turned into our best trip ever.
> 
> We didn’t take public transport but did take taxis which we wouldn’t do now.
> 
> The Hermes stores were friendly and fine, not many desirable items on show but I brought a number of leather items in the Rue Faubourg & had several repairs done by the artisans from the back. Everyone was charming and very helpful.
> 
> We dressed conservatively and our good stuff was not obvious on the streets.
> 
> Now my husband is fairly large and speaks French like a European that may have made a difference.
> 
> Have a great trip!
> Please let us know how everything goes!


Boulogne-Billancourt is where we stayed in Paris, a few miles from downtown, quite pleasant.  We took cabs back and forth but it's a quick ride.  Plus, I'm a big Princess Diana fan and each cab ride means we go thru the tunnel where her accident occurred.  Oh, that's eerie.  Never thought I'd get that close to her, in a manner of speaking.  The incident is commemorated [marked] a bit in and above the tunnel, which is fine.  

We tended to have a nice lunch (= a very photogenic dessert which lived up to all expectations) but dinner was lighter, the hotel made pretty good pizza.  Just wanted to relax at the end of the day so nothing fancy.

There's some good bookstores downtown that have books on fashion, design, and jewelry that I've not seen in the States.  I have yet to go to a place like Galleries Lafayette and browse clothing.   I'm more of an accessory person and we both know the GO-TO place for that!

Did you say you got a 35 gold/gold bag?  Around 2010 Coach celebrated their anniversary and I got a beautifully decorated black leather bag in a size bigger than I ordinarily use.  The braided strap made it into a crossbody which I enjoyed using, hadn't tried one before.  .  SA at H saw the size and now I own a big gold leather kelly it's either 35 or maybe even 40.   (Have not looked at it for quite some time).   I bought a special H yellow/white crossbody strap for it and that gave the bag a bit of zing and made it easier to carry.   The gold leather is a good neutral for the earthy colors I like.  

My big tip from that Paris trip was to consider how the bag you're carrying might influence what bag/bags the SA will decide to show you.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Should a
> 
> 
> Cheers Eagle!
> So great to get on here and chat with like minded distant friends under lockdown!



Not sure where to put this..

Have to comment on
The robust p


eagle1002us said:


> *@Cheddar Cheese *I bet speaking French, much less French like a European, went over big time at FSH.
> The first time I went there my SA, who was a native speaker, urged me to learn French.   A decade ago I learned enough to get the gist of articles in French [fashion] magazines, but I can't think quickly enough to understand what someone said to me.  Written French, I have a shot at understanding it.  I took French in high school and college and it didn't stick.
> 
> Being with someone who spoke French like a European says [to me and undoubtedly to FSH] that you guys are a class act.   Way to go!!!



My French has actually deteriorated since I met my husband. He does most of the talking & roars with laughter  when I talk to people.

I watch a fair number of French movies and follow the subtitles.

Have found that making an effort goes a very long way.

Bonjour Madam/Mamoselle/Monsieur goes a long way when you meet someone.

I had a translation ap on my phone & check vital words ahead of time.

I’ve spent days walking around Paris on my own looking for a Monty Don wall garden & tracing the arcades through the city on my own.


eagle1002us said:


> *@Cheddar Cheese *I bet speaking French, much less French like a European, went over big time at FSH.
> The first time I went there my SA, who was a native speaker, urged me to learn French.   A decade ago I learned enough to get the gist of articles in French [fashion] magazines, but I can't think quickly enough to understand what someone said to me.  Written French, I have a shot at understanding it.  I took French in high school and college and it didn't stick.
> 
> Being with someone who spoke French like a European says [to me and undoubtedly to FSH] that you guys are a class act.   Way to go!!!


Good for you rising to the challenge!
Certainly caracter building!

My French is high school & not great. Always start with Bon Jour Madam/Monsieur then everything goes down from that, but people are always helpful and friendly.

I try to say as much in French as possible and try to fill in as I go.
Meanwhile DH is making impolite comments in English.


eagle1002us said:


> You're quite welcome,* @Cheddar Cheese * If we can't be in Paris, we can still exchange our impressions and experiences.


Thought of something else to throw into the Paris dreaming

Last time there managed to track down the Paris Wall Garden grown on a wall of an old abandoned building.

It was part of his French Gardens series.

Can’t pull up a link, maybe an avid gardener can find it.


eagle1002us said:


> Boulogne-Billancourt is where we stayed in Paris, a few miles from downtown, quite pleasant.  We took cabs back and forth but it's a quick ride.  Plus, I'm a big Princess Diana fan and each cab ride means we go thru the tunnel where her accident occurred.  Oh, that's eerie.  Never thought I'd get that close to her, in a manner of speaking.  The incident is commemorated [marked] a bit in and above the tunnel, which is fine.
> 
> We tended to have a nice lunch (= a very photogenic dessert which lived up to all expectations) but dinner was lighter, the hotel made pretty good pizza.  Just wanted to relax at the end of the day so nothing fancy.
> 
> There's some good bookstores downtown that have books on fashion, design, and jewelry that I've not seen in the States.  I have yet to go to a place like Galleries Lafayette and browse clothing.   I'm more of an accessory person and we both know the GO-TO place for that!
> 
> Did you say you got a 35 gold/gold bag?  Around 2010 Coach celebrated their anniversary and I got a beautifully decorated black leather bag in a size bigger than I ordinarily use.  The braided strap made it into a crossbody which I enjoyed using, hadn't tried one before.  .  SA at H saw the size and now I own a big gold leather kelly it's either 35 or maybe even 40.   (Have not looked at it for quite some time).   I bought a special H yellow/white crossbody strap for it and that gave the bag a bit of zing and made it easier to carry.   The gold leather is a good neutral for the earthy colors I like.
> 
> My big tip from that Paris trip was to consider how the bag you're carrying might influence what bag/bags the SA will decide to show you.



Good point there! Usually have on Issy Miyaki coat, Paraboots and Stella Macarthy gym bag to hide my purchases w/ something small tucked away inside with my wallet & passport if necessary to get any tax back.

If the sales staff don’t feel I’m worthy of their special treasures I’m ok with that.

If I really want something in particular just as happy to buy on the secondary market.


eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5274483
> 
> 
> *@Cheddar Cheese*, There is nothing like koalas. I'm from the U.S. but thank you for thinking I might be Australian! I used to be very fond of hippos. They were kind of lazy and I appreciated that. I had a picture of one sprawled out on my work pc. We went to the zoo at Toledo Ohio to watch their hippos swim underwater.
> 
> Then I discovered koalas.  They're a lot more expressive than hippos.  And to hold one would be divine.  I haven't gotten that opportunity, would have to go to Oz.  One day, maybe, if Covid ends.  .  .   I saw the koalas at the Palm Beach zoo, they had a couple.  They were curled up perched on tree branches, snoozing away.  On trees they're known to be hard to see.   Fortunately koalas are generally extremely photogenic and have cuteness overload.   It cheers me up to look at them,  *@Gunj *likes them too for the same reason.



Passion is such a good thing!

Koalas are certainly cute in a completrly
different way from hippos!


----------



## eagle1002us

*1300Koalaz*
u09tlS35p52ts7354c41cech  · 

#1300KOALAZ' Jellybean and Millie, have been feeling the heat over the last few days, but they have developed a novel way of dealing with it.
Rather than sprawling out over the branches like most koalas would they decided they would rather pretend to be somewhere cooler, like out at sea.
"Us can be adrif in a boat like dat howl and puddytat like in de story our caring lady said"  said Jellybean, (cept it be "de Jellybean and Millie wot goed to sea in a beautiful pink boat".
So the pair laid back and dreamed of being adrift on a calm sea, hands trailing in the water while a sea breeze tickled their furry faces.
It was going so well until Millie sat up and declared "I feeled seasick."
If you find a sick, injured, orphaned or distressed koala please call 1300KOALAZ for help or advice.
#Theowlandthepussycat #seaside #boatinglife #boatlifestyle #seasick #onaboat #sailing #wearesailing


----------



## eagle1002us

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Not sure where to put this..
> 
> Have to comment on
> The robust p
> 
> 
> My French has actually deteriorated since I met my husband. He does most of the talking & roars with laughter  when I talk to people.
> 
> I watch a fair number of French movies and follow the subtitles.
> 
> Have found that making an effort goes a very long way.
> 
> Bonjour Madam/Mamoselle/Monsieur goes a long way when you meet someone.
> 
> I had a translation ap on my phone & check vital words ahead of time.
> 
> I’ve spent days walking around Paris on my own looking for a Monty Don wall garden & tracing the arcades through the city on my own.
> 
> Good for you rising to the challenge!
> Certainly caracter building!
> 
> My French is high school & not great. Always start with Bon Jour Madam/Monsieur then everything goes down from that, but people are always helpful and friendly.
> 
> I try to say as much in French as possible and try to fill in as I go.
> Meanwhile DH is making impolite comments in English.
> 
> Thought of something else to throw into the Paris dreaming
> 
> Last time there managed to track down the Paris Wall Garden grown on a wall of an old abandoned building.
> 
> It was part of his French Gardens series.
> 
> Can’t pull up a link, maybe an avid gardener can find it.
> 
> 
> Good point there! Usually have on Issy Miyaki coat, Paraboots and Stella Macarthy gym bag to hide my purchases w/ something small tucked away inside with my wallet & passport if necessary to get any tax back.
> 
> If the sales staff don’t feel I’m worthy of their special treasures I’m ok with that.
> 
> If I really want something in particular just as happy to buy on the secondary market.
> 
> 
> Passion is such a good thing!
> 
> Koalas are certainly cute in a completrly
> different way from hippos!


 tg
*@Cheddar Cheese*  Your travel suggestions wrt language are very good:  checking a language app, using Madame, etc..   And wrt the overwhelming cuteness of koalas, it's a case of "small is beautiful."

Which Parisian art museum do you like the best & why?   I went to look at the jewelry display at the Musee des Arts Decoratifs.   Did not get much out of that, it was a bit low on dating and explanation. But if I was able to attend the Cartier & Islam exhibit there (closes Feb 22 I think) that'd be great.  I like 70s jewelry (big, colorful hardstones, etc. and the Islamic design would be intriguing to see.   Don't think I'll be in France by then so I hope the exhibit travels.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

My DH surprised me with this FlexTray from WeatherTech because I am always worried that the feet will leave marks on my front seat. Isn't it wonderful when someone really understands you and your passion for luxury (and taking care of your items)?


----------



## eagle1002us

lcd_purse_girl said:


> View attachment 5284187
> 
> 
> My DH surprised me with this FlexTray from WeatherTech because I am always worried that the feet will leave marks on my front seat. Isn't it wonderful when someone really understands you and your passion for luxury (and taking care of your items)?


Your DH "gets you" and your love for finely crafted items that are treated with respect.  What a nice person.


----------



## Gnuj

lcd_purse_girl said:


> View attachment 5284187
> 
> 
> My DH surprised me with this FlexTray from WeatherTech because I am always worried that the feet will leave marks on my front seat. Isn't it wonderful when someone really understands you and your passion for luxury (and taking care of your items)?



Your DH is a sweetheart. He totally gets you.  Even the tray is a pretty color


----------



## eagle1002us

lcd_purse_girl said:


> View attachment 5284187
> 
> 
> My DH surprised me with this FlexTray from WeatherTech because I am always worried that the feet will leave marks on my front seat. Isn't it wonderful when someone really understands you and your passion for luxury (and taking care of your items)?


It's a beautiful bag,* @Icd_purse_girl   *What's the name of the color?


----------



## eagle1002us

Special for *@Gnuj:*


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

eagle1002us said:


> It's a beautiful bag,* @Icd_purse_girl   *What's the name of the color?



My bag is a B30 Togo in Noir. The sunlight is making it appear lighter than it really is.


----------



## eagle1002us

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question….going to Paris next month, staying in the 8th Arr. I am bringing a Minkoff MAC for seeing tourist stuff but was thinking about also bringing my gold Bolide 35. I will be visiting the flagship store. Is it safe to bring it or should I leave it at home? Will it make me a target or does it fly under the radar there as well? Will I just fit in when on Champs Elysee and Rue de Faubourg?


I didn't think to mention that under the Shopping section of the Hermes section of Purse Forum there's a thread for Shopping in Paris.  Might try running your question past that group.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

#1300KOALAZ' Max went to his first fancy dress party on New Year's Eve.
The guests at the party all had to dress up as their favourite character from a book or television show.
He is a big Agatha Christie fan so he decided to go as Hercule Poirot who was his particular favourite.
He brushed his fur and looked at his reflection in the water bowl and decided he need do no more he was perfect as he was.
We agree, when you look at his photo and that of Hercule Poirot the resemblance is uncanny.  Max could get a job as a Hercule Poirot lookelikee!
What do you think?
If you find a sick, injured, orphaned or distress


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

lcd_purse_girl said:


> View attachment 5284187
> 
> 
> My DH surprised me with this yeah!
> FlexTray from WeatherTech because I am always worried that the feet will leave marks on my front seat. Isn't it wonderful when someone really understands you and your passion for luxury (and taking care of your items)?


DH did really really good!

yeah! WeatherTeach  has never let us down w/ multiple rural mud loving hairy dogs!
Would be lost without them. 

 DH did indeed the very very best!


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Hello there! I am not sure if this is the right place? But I wanted to ask if anyone knows anything about this year (Chinese New Year) red envelopes ? My country doesn’t (ever) order them, I am quite bummed about that  and I am also quite fond of the year of the tiger… perhaps someone can send me one envelope via mail?


----------



## eagle1002us

.


Ally ambrosio said:


> Hello there! I am not sure if this is the right place? But I wanted to ask if anyone knows anything about this year (Chinese New Year) red envelopes ? My country doesn’t (ever) order them, I am quite bummed about that  and I am also quite fond of the year of the tiger… perhaps someone can send me one envelope via mail?


Hello Ally Ambrosio, There is a thread called Asians and Hermes.  I copied the link:






						Asians & Hermes
					

Continued from here....




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Look over the posts on that thread.   As a rule, discussion that is public, like this post, should address Hermes-specific questions except for the Chat thread you're on.   But you can always start a private conversation with someone in the Asians & Hermes group  who  looks like they could answer your questions.  Good Luck.


----------



## eagle1002us

@Gnuj:  Here's a fun photo for you.  




It's a koala who has good table -- oops -- tree manners by drinking out of a small bowl.   Seriously, when it gets hot like this day was koalas will coming up to people drinking out of a water bottle.  The kind thing to do is to give some water to a koala.  If someone holds the water bottle while the koala drinks, the animal gets too much water at once and it gets into their lungs and that can kill them.  Anything that allows the animal to lap water at their own pace is safe.  Here someone put a small dish of water where the koala can reach it (that's called a water station).  Digging a small hole in the ground or pouring water in your hands is also safe.


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> @Gnuj:  Here's a fun photo for you.
> 
> View attachment 5286853
> 
> 
> It's a koala who has good table -- oops -- tree manners by drinking out of a small bowl.   Seriously, when it gets hot like this day was koalas will coming up to people drinking out of a water bottle.  The kind thing to do is to give some water to a koala.  If someone holds the water bottle while the koala drinks, the animal gets too much water at once and it gets into their lungs and that can kill them.  Anything that allows the animal to lap water at their own pace is safe.  Here someone put a small dish of water where the koala can reach it (that's called a water station).  Digging a small hole in the ground or pouring water in your hands is also safe.



Yes, I agree with you, such good tree manners   It's great to know that it's best for them to hold it. So they could control the quantity they are drinking.


----------



## eagle1002us

Special for you, Gnuj, for wanting to keep koalas well-mannered  They are a class act and you are, too.


----------



## Ally ambrosio

eagle1002us said:


> .
> 
> Hello Ally Ambrosio, There is a thread called Asians and Hermes.  I copied the link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asians & Hermes
> 
> 
> Continued from here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look over the posts on that thread.   As a rule, discussion that is public, like this post, should address Hermes-specific questions except for the Chat thread you're on.   But you can always start a private conversation with someone in the Asians & Hermes group  who  looks like they could answer your questions.  Good Luck.


Thank you dear


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> Special for you, Gnuj, for wanting to keep koalas well-mannered  They are a class act and you are, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287016


Love how he/she comes bearing a gift


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> Love how he/she comes bearing a gift


Koalas_ are_ classy aren't they?


----------



## eagle1002us

Ally ambrosio said:


> Thank you dear


you're welcome


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> Koalas_ are_ classy aren't they?


Agreed! Totally in a class of it's own.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Here, sadly, is a koala traumatized by being in a cattle field.  That's all I know.   He looks upset and angry, he's really entitled to that, koalas get the short end of the stick in many human encounters, especially those that destroy their habitat, the food trees they live in may simply be part of gum tree plantations which owners harvest (clear-cut) after the trees mature.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Very special photo for *@Gnuj*:


Dear Gnuj, Save this one.  I don't think a group picture of koalas could be any better than this.


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> Here, sadly, is a koala traumatized by being in a cattle field.  That's all I know.   He looks upset and angry, he's really entitled to that, koalas get the short end of the stick in many human encounters, especially those that destroy their habitat, the food trees they live in may simply be part of gum tree plantations which owners harvest (clear-cut) after the trees mature.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296465




I was thinking about the koala pictured in this post.  Initially I thought that one eye looked blue (there are a few koalas that have blue eyes) but then I thought the eye had a film over it.   And look at the other eye!!!   It's been attacked by some corrosive infection and that would be chlamydia which can cause koalas to go blind.  Plus it attacks the reproductive and urinary tracts.  It's cured by antibiotics.  If koalas take them, there's a chance they'll lose the gut bacteria [which they got from their mother] which allows them to eat eucalyptus  The leaves are toxic but the gut bacteria and the 18 to 22 hours koalas sleep each day (prolonged digestion) neutralizes the toxicity.  I know of a couple of people who got C.difficile from taking antibiotics. am

There's a suburb of Sydney which has the only chlamydia-free koalas in Australia.  That population has done well, it's expanded.  However developers are leveling eucalyptus in that area so they can build houses and highway infrastructure.  Koalas are losing the trees they feed on and live in, that's habitat loss.  There is a huge number of eucalyptus species and koalas are fussy eaters who want what they want.  Not a problem in a large forest but you get the picture.  They get stressed and then they get sick.  Supposedly a 'Great Koala Park" was going to be created so they'd have their space and their trees.  Hasn't happened.  There's nothing on the horizon that suggests the park will ever exist..

I knew domesticated pets, dogs and cats, have their ups and downs, things go well and then they don't.  I'm finding out that getting involved with any animals, even wild ones, can be sad and disconcerting.  Even at a huge distance from Australia, the problems are there to see.  

Thanks for listening.  Here's a picture of a happy koala -- they do exist.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mum's got a bit of a proud and happy smile as she climbs up the tree with her beautiful joey.  Who could blame her?  That joey is so good-looking, so delicious.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

*@Winniebean,@koala.bear, @Gnuj @BowieFan1971*

Guys, Take a look at the koala video I posted above this message.   It's #18,104.   It's really cute.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

This big guy is named Harry.  He had a planned operation today and due to his medical condition the doc recommended castration so he wouldn't get upset by the "koala guests" (love that phrase) passing thru the rescue facility.  He will be a permanent guest. 

I think he looks unhappy but I could be misreading his expression.   Nobody likes to wake up from an operation feeling groggy.  Could he know that he won't be courting any ladies with his bellows (a way of advertising he's around)?  Poor guy.  Bellowing is a bunch of cacophony, really not musical at all but it works.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5308527
> 
> 
> This big guy is named Harry.  He had a planned operation today and due to his medical condition the doc recommended castration so he wouldn't get upset by the "koala guests" (love that phrase) passing thru the rescue facility.  He will be a permanent guest.
> 
> I think he looks unhappy but I could be misreading his expression.   Nobody likes to wake up from an operation feeling groggy.  Could he know that he won't be courting any ladies with his bellows (a way of advertising he's around)?  Poor guy.  Bellowing is a bunch of cacophony, really not musical at all but it works.


Pour guy!  

But if you grow up on a farm, this is more or less everyday life. 
Life is good....


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5308527
> 
> 
> This big guy is named Harry.  He had a planned operation today and due to his medical condition the doc recommended castration so he wouldn't get upset by the "koala guests" (love that phrase) passing thru the rescue facility.  He will be a permanent guest.
> 
> I think he looks unhappy but I could be misreading his expression.   Nobody likes to wake up from an operation feeling groggy.  Could he know that he won't be courting any ladies with his bellows (a way of advertising he's around)?  Poor guy.  Bellowing is a bunch of cacophony, really not musical at all but it works.


I hope he feels better after his operation.


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> I hope he feels better after his operation.


I forgot to say that the rescue op reported that he was _much less vocal_ several hours after he woke up.  So, they concluded he was gradually sleeping off the anesthesia.   _And_ feeling better, *@Gnuj*.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Pour guy!
> 
> But if you grow up on a farm, this is more or less everyday life.
> Life is good....


Interesting!  I worked in agricultural marketing (how stuff reached the market and was it in a way helpful to processors, supermarkets and consumers, like having particular fruits or lamb available all year round).

Yes, life is good that Harry still has a future.   These rescue ops -- and there seem to be a good number -- have very dedicated people working for them.


----------



## Anonnyyy

Joining the Hermes family!


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Wskyfox

Never thought I'd be signing up on a purse forum...but anyways. I did enough reading to find out I can't post the birkin 35 I just bought my wife off of eBay here...but can anyone point me to an authenticator and does anyone have experience with ebay? Wondering how good their authenticity check is.

It's a Birkin 35 Togo in black and I don't know much about purses...other than they'd never sell me one of these at the store.


----------



## acrowcounted

Wskyfox said:


> Never thought I'd be signing up on a purse forum...but anyways. I did enough reading to find out I can't post the birkin 35 I just bought my wife off of eBay here...but can anyone point me to an authenticator and does anyone have experience with ebay? Wondering how good their authenticity check is.
> 
> It's a Birkin 35 Togo in black and I don't know much about purses...other than they'd never sell me one of these at the store.


http://bababebi.com/ is the gold standard for Hermes authentication.


----------



## Wskyfox

Thanks a bunch. Did they quit doing it on this site because of how good the reps got?


----------



## acrowcounted

Wskyfox said:


> Thanks a bunch. Did they quit doing it on this site because of how good the reps got?


No, because of how many new comers were asking, it became more than anyone could handle for free.


----------



## Wskyfox

That makes sense, thanks for the pointer!! Once I get it in my possession I'll go through bababebi.

Still slightly worried what happens if eBay says it's authentic and it has some obvious flaw that bababebi points out. 

Granted the seller has 100% 5star feedback on about 800 used Hermes bags so hopefully I'm good.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5319623


You have a whole tribe in there....


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

eagle1002us said:


> Here, sadly, is a koala traumatized by being in a cattle field.  That's all I know.   He looks upset and angry, he's really entitled to that, koalas get the short end of the stick in many human encounters, especially those that destroy their habitat, the food trees they live in may simply be part of gum tree plantations which owners harvest (clear-cut) after the trees mature.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296465


Doesn’t look particularly healthy right now. Is that blood I can see, do you think?


----------



## eagle1002us

This is possibly the world's largest koala.  Man, if I ran into him in the woods of Australia, I'd be the one shimmying up a tree!






Cheddar Cheese said:


> You have a whole tribe in there....


Thank heavens the tribe members are thumb size and not like the big one in the previous picture. From the picture I can't tell if it's a female with a joey or a male. The picture is a little indistinct.   Males are supposed to be bigger than females, so that's my guess what this one is.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Put your audio on to hear him speak Koala.


----------



## eagle1002us

Special for *@Gnuj*






I guess this is a standard koala "pile on."


----------



## eagle1002us

Letting it all hang out . . .


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Madam Bijoux

My Koala contribution for today (photo taken by a friend of a friend):


----------



## eagle1002us

*@madame Bijoux *I didn't have quite  enough room to post near your koala photo that I love it.  Thank you!  Did your friend take the picture at a zoo or walk around Australia?


----------



## eagle1002us

Henry is perfecting his skills as a stalker.


----------



## eagle1002us

Chedda  r Cheese said:


> Doesn’t look particularly healthy right now. Is that blood I can see, do you think?


*@Cheddar Cheese *I don't see any blood but that little guy is really mad.  I hope he calmed down.


----------



## eagle1002us

Wskyfox said:


> That makes sense, thanks for the pointer!! Once I get it in my possession I'll go through bababebi.
> 
> Still slightly worried what happens if eBay says it's authentic and it has some obvious flaw that bababebi points out.
> 
> Granted the seller has 100% 5star feedback on about 800 used Hermes bags so hopefully I'm good.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



People used to deal with faux H scarves sold on ebay by getting an expert (store manager?  friend with experience, etc.) to write a letter explaining the analysis.

Can't comment on purse authentication.  But that feedback level looks promising.
So it might be all right.


----------



## eagle1002us

Henry again.  Isn't he gorgeous?


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

eagle1002us said:


> *@Cheddar Cheese *I don't see any blood but that little guy is really mad.  I hope he calmed down.


Pour soul!
Life can be tough


----------



## eagle1002us

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Pour soul!
> Life can be tough


Hopefully, this operation/castration is a week of bad days and then maybe he'll wonder why he ever liked the ladies.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

eagle1002us said:


> Hopefully, this operation/castration is a week of bad days and then maybe he'll wonder why he ever liked the ladies.


If it’s any consolation, granny’s bullocks did just fine. These vets are experts.


----------



## jenayb

Random question, but does anyone own the Galop watch? Can you change out the strap? I can't figure it out from photos...


----------



## jazminyvette

Hello! Unsure where to post my question but I’ve been shopping with my SA for quite some time (2 yrs) she already knows my wishlist and I also got a special order h hour watch from
Her.
She recently told me that she has requested a bag for me. 
i didn’t pry too much into that statement because I was so happy already that she told me this.
But what do you TPF’s think this means?  should I get my wallet ready for a bag offer?


----------



## eagle1002us

jazminyvette said:


> Hello! Unsure where to post my question but I’ve been shopping with my SA for quite some time (2 yrs) she already knows my wishlist and I also got a special order h hour watch from
> Her.
> She recently told me that she has requested a bag for me.
> i didn’t pry too much into that statement because I was so happy already that she told me this.
> But what do you TPF’s think this means?  should I get my wallet ready for a bag offer?


Yes.   Sounds like it could be a quota bag, a K or B.  That's so nice that she thought of you in that way. 



Cheers!


----------



## eagle1002us

jenaywins said:


> Random question, but does anyone own the Galop watch? Can you change out the strap? I can't figure it out from photos...



There are threads on tpf in the Hermes Clubhouse section which is close to the top of the page listing all the Hermes threads.
It might be possible to either locate some  H watch owners or create a new thread on H watches.


----------



## jazminyvette

eagle1002us said:


> Yes.   Sounds like it could be a quota bag, a K or B.  That's so nice that she thought of you in that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you! I thought so too! I was wondering if this would mean that she requested it from her store manager and I would still need to be approved?


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## M0enami

hello so I was offered a kelly picnic *waitlisted for a very very very very long time* I want to know if its worth it. I already have a collection of kelly I really want this one but I do not know whether this is worth it as my bag is it too fragile? and whats the use-scenario in this case? I live in a tropical island as we speak and I think its a great bag here, can anybody share some insight or such?


----------



## Bentley1

Hi is there a thread for Hermes SA recommendations? I did a search but didn’t find anything I remember there being one before? Tia


----------



## eagle1002us

M0enami said:


> hello so I was offered a kelly picnic *waitlisted for a very very very very long time* I want to know if its worth it. I already have a collection of kelly I really want this one but I do not know whether this is worth it as my bag is it too fragile? and whats the use-scenario in this case? I live in a tropical island as we speak and I think its a great bag here, can anybody share some insight or such?


Look and see what the resale market is in case you get the bag and then decide you don't want to keep it.   It's probably going to be a one-off so you might have some flexibility in setting the sales price.  You also might consider talking to people who got the picnic CDC (wicker instead of leather).  Does it keep it's shape with wear?  How that corresponds to the picnic kelly I'm not sure but you might find out something.

When it first came out I thought it's adorable but I probably wouldn't carry it much.  Aged leather that has been babied will have a market but aged wicker?  (On the other hand it's adorable and you live in a climate suitable for it).

You could visit it during a couple of store visits if they will hold it for you to do that.  On the second visit I bet your first impression will tell you yes or no.


----------



## duna

I don't know where to write this so I'll put it here, mods please move it if necessary.

I have read that Hermès, LVMH, Chanel and other luxury houses have temporarily closed their stores in Russia.


----------



## fashionelite

Does anyone have more info on the Kelly en désordre? Will it be a quota bag?


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

M0enami said:


> hello so I was offered a kelly picnic *waitlisted for a very very very very long time* I want to know if its worth it. I already have a collection of kelly I really want this one but I do not know whether this is worth it as my bag is it too fragile? and whats the use-scenario in this case? I live in a tropical island as we speak and I think its a great bag here, can anybody share some insight or such?


I have a handmade Italian bag that's very similar to the picnic. The only difference being mine doesn't have any leather on it, it's fully basket material. With a very similar flap and top handle shape. Its one of my most used bags in summer, goes with everything, and I often travel to our summer vacation with this bag instead of my beloved Kelly bags as its so whimsical and has a 1950s riviera feel. So my advice would be to jump on it and Enjoy


----------



## pastel_lover

Hello  
Does anyone know if Bleu Frida is still in production?


----------



## pikadella34

M0enami said:


> hello so I was offered a kelly picnic *waitlisted for a very very very very long time* I want to know if its worth it. I already have a collection of kelly I really want this one but I do not know whether this is worth it as my bag is it too fragile? and whats the use-scenario in this case? I live in a tropical island as we speak and I think its a great bag here, can anybody share some insight or such?



I have only handled the Picnic K35 in Barenia and it was quite a piece... It's really sturdy, fragile is definitely not a word I associate with it, the wicker is woven very well and in a precise matter, interior is lined with leather. The bag is a bit more work-extensive when it comes to opening and closing it, more than a normal K. Despite that, it's a stunning addition to any collection and a sure wow-factor in any outfit. If you love it and think you'd be able to pair it wich many outfits, why not?


----------



## eagle1002us

Wow.   I thought the picnic would be a bit fragile but it sounds like it's really well constructed.  

The picnic with an Audrey Hepburn wide-rimmed black hat, shades, and a sleeveless black dress with a strong of pearls.  How could you go wrong?


----------



## eagle1002us

duna said:


> I don't know where to write this so I'll put it here, mods please move it if necessary.
> 
> I have read that Hermès, LVMH, Chanel and other luxury houses have temporarily closed their stores in Russia.


Oh, I believe that.  There was some localized rioting in our area like a year ago.  Saks Fifth Ave. and Neiman Marcus boarded up their windows for that and anytime afterwards if there was even a hint of discord the windows were boarded.   If I recall correctly, there was a Hermes which was raided by breaking the windows.  The Hermes was in City Center which is in downtown Washington, DC.   Boxes were strewn all around the floor, it was a mess.  

Believe me, H hightailed it out of Russia along with McDonalds, Starbucks and another cafe-restaurant I can't remember.  People like Hermes stuff (understatement).   So I bet the store said, "Bye-bye."  Who could blame them?


----------



## eagle1002us

T



	

		
			
		

		
	
here's nothing like having ears as steering wheels when you're riding Mum.  I haven't seen a koala joey hang on to Mum's ears like this, most joeys seem to ride on her back and they clutch her fur for stability.  The joey above looks thrilled to have found another use for ears besides hearing.


----------



## eagle1002us

Koalas' long black nose provide a good landing site for butterflies.


----------



## hopiko

duna said:


> I don't know where to write this so I'll put it here, mods please move it if necessary.
> 
> I have read that Hermès, LVMH, Chanel and other luxury houses have temporarily closed their stores in Russia.


Hi Duna, I have read that in some of the journals so I believe it to be true.  Sadly, it makes sense.


----------



## crisbac

Hi!  I don't know where to ask exactly... So, any idea about what the price for a Plume 32 is, please? Is it still in production?
TIA!


----------



## eagle1002us

jazminyvette said:


> Thank you! I thought so too! I was wondering if this would mean that she requested it from her store manager and I would still need to be approved?


This I don't know.  But it looks promising.   Any news lately?


----------



## eagle1002us

Bentley1 said:


> Hi is there a thread for Hermes SA recommendations? I did a search but didn’t find anything I remember there being one before? Tia


Not that I know of.  People have asked those who went to Paris (this is a thread under Hermes Shopping section at the top of the list of Hermes threads) if they could have access to their SA.  The problem with that is that the SA may already have a full slate of clients so it could be an imposition on them.  That's what I remember was the answer when the question came up.  

If you read other sections of the Hermes Shopping threads, look for when someone says oh, my SA is wonderful and her name XYZ.  Then if you want to go to that boutique you could request that SA.  Either the SA will have a full client load already or there is room to add another client.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Just looking at this sleeping fat little dude makes me sleepy.  When you sleep for 20 hrs. a day like koalas you get really good at it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
you get really good at it.


----------



## Helventara

@Crapples @maxroxxherhandbags   hope it’s OK to pull you here as I don’t want to be OT in the other thread but thanks to your postings, I searched Margiela for H and man… am I 20 years too late   

These are so ME!  I cannot bring myself to buy a 2k printed dress or T shirt from H still but I would for sure buy these pieces.  I know what you mean by pieces that make women feel strong and powerful which are sadly in short-supply these days.









						Didn’t Make It to Antwerp for “Margiela: The Hermès Years”? See Rare Images From 8 of the Designer’s Collections for the House, Here
					

Amid the ’90s nostalgia of 2017, no designer’s legacy is more pervasive than that of Martin Margiela.




					www.vogue.com


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

BVBookshop said:


> @Crapples @maxroxxherhandbags   hope it’s OK to pull you here as I don’t want to be OT in the other thread but thanks to your postings, I searched Margiela for H and man… am I 20 years too late
> 
> These are so ME!  I cannot bring myself to buy a 2k printed dress or T shirt from H still but I would for sure buy these pieces.  I know what you mean by pieces that make women feel strong and powerful which are sadly in short-supply these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t Make It to Antwerp for “Margiela: The Hermès Years”? See Rare Images From 8 of the Designer’s Collections for the House, Here
> 
> 
> Amid the ’90s nostalgia of 2017, no designer’s legacy is more pervasive than that of Martin Margiela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vogue.com


I'm so happy that you can see what I see in the Margiela Hermes era!
even now nothing looks particularly dated and I feel that his designs epitomise chic but also the essence of my concept of Luxury which is something beautifully crafted from the best fabrics without need for gimmick.
The woman wears the clothes the clothes do not wear the woman.
There is actually a book available  titled Margiela the Hermes years which you may enjoy...but then again it may make you feel a little sad as it does me that you missed out on owning some of his RTW designs.
I cringe a little every time I see a printed dress or sweatshirt masquerading as Hermes RTW 'design'..I almost wish they would just make T-shirts or Sweatshirts with 'Hermes' printed on them a'la Givenchy et al and be done with it!


----------



## Helventara

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Margiela the Hermes years


Ah… let me hunt it down. Even if I cannot have the real deal, I can find inspiration from the book.  Thanks!


----------



## eagle1002us

BVBookshop said:


> Ah… let me hunt it down. Even if I cannot have the real deal, I can find inspiration from the book.  Thanks!


Find a tailor who is also into copying


----------



## eagle1002us

*Lone Pine Koala Sanctuary*
tmofMa2rcah lm116 aat0or76 53:00 AM1  · 
Now THIS is what you call a 'koala train' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

























Keeper Eliza captured this incredible picture while cleaning out their home.  We think the koalas were judging her to see if she was doing a good job


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I saw this bi-color bag listed on a website - it's not a special order so I assume H made it this way. I was wondering if special orders can be made this way, with a color split down the front middle? I've only ever seen special orders on TPF and YouTube with the interior/exterior and sides different. Not that I'll ever be getting a special order... I'm just curious, and happen to like the look.


----------



## acrowcounted

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I saw this bi-color bag listed on a website - it's not a special order so I assume H made it this way. I was wondering if special orders can be made this way, with a color split down the front middle? I've only ever seen special orders on TPF and YouTube with the interior/exterior and sides different. Not that I'll ever be getting a special order... I'm just curious, and happen to like the look.
> View attachment 5356703


Yes, this is called the Casaque version. Starting this past fall, it was added to the SO menu for Birkins, however the color options are EXTREMELY limited to just these six blah colors.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I'm so happy that you can see what I see in the Margiela Hermes era!
> even now nothing looks particularly dated and I feel that his designs epitomise chic but also the essence of my concept of Luxury which is something beautifully crafted from the best fabrics without need for gimmick.
> The woman wears the clothes the clothes do not wear the woman.
> There is actually a book available  titled Margiela the Hermes years which you may enjoy...but then again it may make you feel a little sad as it does me that you missed out on owning some of his RTW designs.
> I cringe a little every time I see a printed dress or sweatshirt masquerading as Hermes RTW 'design'..I almost wish they would just make T-shirts or Sweatshirts with 'Hermes' printed on them a'la Givenchy et al and be done with it!


Margeiela pulled me into Hermes, was a huge fan & loved his perspective so Hermes was a natural progression. 

I have his two piece padded jacket with vest. 
The two pieces have multiple uses. I actually thought Hermes was affordable as you got great quality & multiple ways to wear & look different. Great travel pieces!


----------



## eagle1002us

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I saw this bi-color bag listed on a website - it's not a special order so I assume H made it this way. I was wondering if special orders can be made this way, with a color split down the front middle? I've only ever seen special orders on TPF and YouTube with the interior/exterior and sides different. Not that I'll ever be getting a special order... I'm just curious, and happen to like the look.
> View attachment 5356703


Gorgeous bag, eye-catching yet subtle in the close colors making up the contrast.  That means the bag will be less like to "date" over time.  Really nice idea.


----------



## Madam Bijoux




----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> View attachment 5361172


Thank you Madame Bijoux for this cute comic strip.   The koala is adorable.


----------



## eagle1002us

I just came across this group koala photo for you Gnuj!


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> I just came across this group koala photo for you Gnuj!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362685


 
I want to cuddle with them too! Thank you eagle1002us for the picture!


----------



## eagle1002us

acrowcounted said:


> Yes, this is called the Casaque version. Starting this past fall, it was added to the SO menu for Birkins, however the color options are EXTREMELY limited to just these six blah colors.
> View attachment 5356864


Extremely limited is right.  It would seem as if the intended pairing is bleu glacier with bleu brume, bleu zellige with blue saphir, and biscuit with alezan.  No greens or warm colors like yellow, red, orange and violet.  It looks like H is striving for a "classic" two tone look not anything adventurous.  Well, classic is the the rule of their business model.


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> I want to cuddle with them too! Thank you eagle1002us for the picture!


You're very welcome Gnuj!


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> I want to cuddle with them too! Thank you eagle1002us for the picture!


I think about cuddling too.  They look so soft.


----------



## eagle1002us

*Adelaide Koala & Wildlife Centre*

Are these 2 of the cutest patients we saw this week? We think so. These gorgeous girls were orphaned in late 2021 and have been coming for vet checkups and monitoring as needed until they are ready to return to the bush.

Our Centre has seen so many joeys these past few months not survive oxalate nephrosis, a fatal disease in koalas, so seeing these two thriving under the care of their lovely, permitted koala rescuers, is definitely a good news story we all need. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Absolutely.  Notice the giant Teddy the koalas are attached to.  Adorable picture, I think.


----------



## eagle1002us

If there is more than one video suggested hit "preview" to get to the one I think you will like.  Enjoy!


----------



## monkeemonkee

NOT A HELPFUL PLACE AT ALL!. BYE!


----------



## graciewwing

monkeemonkee said:


> NOT A HELPFUL PLACE AT ALL!. BYE!


Lol


----------



## eagle1002us

https://i.pinimg.com/564x/59/ec/87/59ec8734d09f840b6f0b1de74d2f4e0c.jpg


----------



## tlamdang08

BB8 said:


> The Pico color is perfect! I have the same earrings and love how dainty they are. Enjoy!


Yes the Hue is in for this year ( in my opinion)
I am thinking I should rehome the blue nuit


----------



## natasja

Hi everyone! I’ve been obsessing over the Kelly Danse lately but still not sure whether it is a practical everyday bag (FYI I don’t really bring a lot on a daily basis). Does any of you have any input on it? Thanks!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

natasja said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been obsessing over the Kelly Danse lately but still not sure whether it is a practical everyday bag (FYI I don’t really bring a lot on a daily basis). Does any of you have any input on it? Thanks!


Yes I have had one since JPG days. Great small travel bag, as it holds Your passports & other vital documents. 

Mine is usually over one shoulder, double strapped to shorten for a more low profile look & tucked under my armpit. In winter it is more or less full length strap under a big loose Issey Miyake or similar travel coat.   

Also tucks well into a big shopper. Currently it’s living in a Lululemon freebie shopping bag with all my other covide stuff, water bottle and any small purchases.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Cheddar Cheese

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5372381


Are koalas very smart?
These guys look very thoughtful.


----------



## lindalilian111

Fell in love with this table at the Baby Dior boutique in Geneva... and as you know me even more in love with my @hermes Constance ☺️❤️


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## cakeymakeybakey

monkeemonkee said:


> NOT A HELPFUL PLACE AT ALL!. BYE!


Obviously not a Koala fan...


----------



## _kiki119_

Omg Prada is duping the Evelyn


----------



## eagle1002us

_kiki119_ said:


> Omg Prada is duping the Evelyn
> 
> View attachment 5375122


Can they get away with that?


----------



## _kiki119_

eagle1002us said:


> Can they get away with that?


I know right? I don’t have all the photos but i see Prada dupes off other brands a lot


----------



## eagle1002us

_kiki119_ said:


> I know right? I don’t have all the photos but i see Prada dupes off other brands a lot


I used to bop into NM during the 80s and maybe longer.   The Prada bags were certainly desirable but the brand didn't have a lot of variety.  I guess they are correcting that now.


----------



## eagle1002us

_kiki119_ said:


> Omg Prada is duping the Evelyn
> 
> View attachment 5375122


I like the lavender bag (or mauve) but a year from now will that color look dated or still chic?  It is definitely pretty, tho.


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


>



Click on the middle of the SKER koala (Picture 18,197) picture where a koala is sitting among some leaves.  Once you click, the picture is animated as a video and the koala is happily stuff leaf into its mouth like it was chocolate.


----------



## QuelleFromage

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Obviously not a Koala fan...


Too funny. One question about gris asphalte plus a complaint about newbies not being able to start threads.....maybe they need a koala.....


----------



## QuelleFromage

_kiki119_ said:


> Omg Prada is duping the Evelyn
> 
> View attachment 5375122


Yuck! I'm surprised there is not a huge perforated "P"


----------



## bobo17

I could use some advice as im clueless about Hermes. I went into the Hermes boutique to look at the Cape Cod watches. I found a new one on Yoogi's closet for half the price. Does anyone know if Hermes will still change the watch battery/service it if it wasn't brought in the store or if I was not the original owner? Thanks in advance.


----------



## acrowcounted

bobo17 said:


> I could use some advice as im clueless about Hermes. I went into the Hermes boutique to look at the Cape Cod watches. I found a new one on Yoogi's closet for half the price. Does anyone know if Hermes will still change the watch battery/service it if it wasn't brought in the store or if I was not the original owner? Thanks in advance.


Yes, it shouldn’t be a problem. Though I think they send the watch away for a new battery rather than tend to it in store so you may find it more practical, cheaper, and quicker to get a non brand jeweler to do the battery change instead.


----------



## Hermezzy

_kiki119_ said:


> Omg Prada is duping the Evelyn
> 
> View attachment 5375122


There's a Longchamp crossbody in the Le Foulonne line that is also evie-esque but it doesn't bother me as much, for some reason.  Maybe b/c it is also a French brand?  Have actually been considering purchasing it...


----------



## Hermezzy

BTW...have any of you heard about the relatively new brands METIER LONDON and YVONNE KONE?  I've tried some of their bags/leather goods.  The stories about the brands' founding is interesting- two young, enterprising women, really doing interesting work with their companies.  All the bags are made in Italy.  

us.metier.com
yvonnekone.com


----------



## _kiki119_

Hermezzy said:


> There's a Longchamp crossbody in the Le Foulonne line that is also evie-esque but it doesn't bother me as much, for some reason.  Maybe b/c it is also a French brand?  Have actually been considering purchasing it...


The price point difference would not bother me as much with long champ.  I think this Prada one is almost same price as Evelyn


----------



## eagle1002us

Hermezzy said:


> BTW...have any of you heard about the relatively new brands METIER LONDON and YVONNE KONE?  I've tried some of their bags/leather goods.  The stories about the brands' founding is interesting- two young, enterprising women, really doing interesting work with their companies.  All the bags are made in Italy.
> 
> us.metier.com
> yvonnekone.com


Thanks Hermezzy, will check out your references.  The world can always use handbag variety.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

After admiring everyone’s action shots, decided to just wear my H stuff regardless of where we still don’t go right now.

So yesterday hermes belt, RO jeans & Humanoid long sleeve t just hanging around the house.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Hello everyone. I went to the H store recently and really hit it off with an after-sales person, but I was shy to ask if she could be my regular SA. Would anyone happen to know if someone working in a more specific dept. like that can also be a sales associate, or are they not salespeople when they work in aftercare/aftersales?


----------



## eagle1002us

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Hello everyone. I went to the H store recently and really hit it off with an after-sales person, but I was shy to ask if she could be my regular SA. Would anyone happen to know if someone working in a more specific dept. like that can also be a sales associate, or are they not salespeople when they work in aftercare/aftersales?


I am not quite sure what after-sales means but on the bright side, if your interaction encouraged her to become a/your SA, that's all for the best.   I have some hesitation wrt the term "department" b/c I had a SA I liked very much but I guess he was generally a very fine person and was promoted to run a dept.  That meant I had to find a new SA which was a drag and I never found a satisfactory replacement.  IMO you lose nothing asking if she's available to be an SA. Certainly that question signals to the manager who might suggest a SA if the person you want is not available.  It's a compliment to your after-sales person that a customer would like her as an SA.

Good luck!  Having good chemistry with an SA, people who can intuit when to be easygoing and when to pursue collection pieces is nice.  The worse type of SA is one who's just standing there bored while the customer tries to find what works.  Or, such a person says you can only buy items in the store's inventory, and that's too bad if the store doesn't have it.   (Argggrrr).


----------



## ccbaggirl89

eagle1002us said:


> I am not quite sure what after-sales means but on the bright side, if your interaction encouraged her to become a/your SA, that's all for the best.   I have some hesitation wrt the term "department" b/c I had a SA I liked very much but I guess he was generally a very fine person and was promoted to run a dept.  That meant I had to find a new SA which was a drag and I never found a satisfactory replacement.  IMO you lose nothing asking if she's available to be an SA. Certainly that question signals to the manager who might suggest a SA if the person you want is not available.  It's a compliment to your after-sales person that a customer would like her as an SA.
> 
> Good luck!  Having good chemistry with an SA, people who can intuit when to be easygoing and when to pursue collection pieces is nice.  The worse type of SA is one who's just standing there bored while the customer tries to find what works.  Or, such a person says you can only buy items in the store's inventory, and that's too bad if the store doesn't have it.   (Argggrrr).


Thank you. She worked with me in the repairs department (they called it aftersales department) and did the intake for my repair items, so I wasn't sure if that's all she can do (repairs and not sales). I will have to muster the courage to ask if she also does sales.


----------



## DoggieBags

Does anyone know if the Kelly lakis is still in production?


----------



## eagle1002us

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Thank you. She worked with me in the repairs department (they called it aftersales department) and did the intake for my repair items, so I wasn't sure if that's all she can do (repairs and not sales). I will have to muster the courage to ask if she also does sales.


You have nothing to lose by asking if she's available.  It's a compliment to her and she'll absolutely take it that way.  Believe me Hermes staff like getting compliments just like most other people.   In that sense it's a win-win for you.   It's always good to have H backing [liking] you.  You could ask the store manager if she's available and probably if she's not the manager will find somebody for you.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cheddar Cheese said:


> After admiring everyone’s action shots, decided to just wear my H stuff regardless of where we still don’t go right now.
> 
> So yesterday hermes belt, RO jeans & Humanoid long sleeve t just hanging around the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377353





Cheddar Cheese said:


> After admiring everyone’s action shots, decided to just wear my H stuff regardless of where we still don’t go right now.
> 
> So yesterday hermes belt, RO jeans & Humanoid long sleeve t just hanging around the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377353


So, CC, how was your vacation last year?


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

The very best ever Eagle!

Well over two years ago now! Paris was at its best. We hung out and trolled through endless neighbourhoods. Even stumbled on a unique wall garden featured in a Monty Don BBC episode from some time ago. The highlight of my trip. DH just did not get it...

Also did most shopping in depots vents in back alleys and classy suburbs. 

The mothership artisans were wonderful & nicer every day as we came in with our latest finds for minor buffing etc. 

If I never get back again, can live with that. 

Have you any travel plans?


----------



## newloveforH

Hi im thinking of a preloved K25 in swift. anyone can share if it holds up the shape? i already have two swift, b25 and the C18. a bit reluctant to get k25 in swift but thats the only one withe the colour i like and fits my budget. i bought 7rp insert for my b25 and so far okay. it does prevents is from slouching


----------



## eagle1002us

Cheddar Cheese, I started to write a post on Paris and it got deleted by accident so I'll catch up with you a bit later.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

eagle1002us said:


> Cheddar Cheese, I started to write a post on Paris and it got deleted by accident so I'll catch up with you a bit later.


Eagle would really love a chat about Paris!
Everyone seems to be travelling now & we are going through our memories.
Still not ready to get on a plane. Our nearest international airport was on the news this morning showing the chaos due to many delays & cancelations. We will wait despite family business over there.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Meanwhile, tidying up my little office at home. Pulling out all my designer catalogs & general information. Moving them over to my scarf collection as that is separate from my clothes & stuff that actuallly gets used.

Does anyone have a system for sorting paper ephemera?

This is general reference material & there are all sizes and sorts of material.

Am at a complete standstill right now. Any and all advice from anyone would be most welcome?

Mods I f this should be somewhere else please let me known?


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

This just popped in my
Inbox. Spent many happy hours at the Hermes Auctions. 



			Artcurial transforms the public areas of its Paris headquarters


----------



## eagle1002us

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Meanwhile, tidying up my little office at home. Pulling out all my designer catalogs & general information. Moving them over to my scarf collection as that is separate from my clothes & stuff that actuallly gets used.
> 
> Does anyone have a system for sorting paper ephemera?
> 
> This is general reference material & there are all sizes and sorts of material.
> 
> Am at a complete standstill right now. Any and all advice from anyone would be most welcome?
> 
> Mods I f this should be somewhere else please let me known?


I keep magazine or web pictures of enticing outfits, often 50's suits that look Chanel-influenced or 1970's clothing from 1st dibs.

Mostly I keep fashion related stuff.  I put the pictures in plastic sheets and then in binders.  It takes a long time to go thru the stuff I pull from magazines or the Web, sorting them by topic.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Meanwhile, tidying up my little office at home. Pulling out all my designer catalogs & general information. Moving them over to my scarf collection as that is separate from my clothes & stuff that actuallly gets used.
> 
> Does anyone have a system for sorting paper ephemera?
> 
> This is general reference material & there are all sizes and sorts of material.
> 
> Am at a complete standstill right now. Any and all advice from anyone would be most welcome?
> 
> Mods I f this should be somewhere else please let me known?


Anything goes in the Chat threads.  There is no topic restrictions, no need for keeping to a specific topic.  It's loose.  None of the constraints as on other threads.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

eagle1002us said:


> I keep magazine or web pictures of enticing outfits, often 50's suits that look Chanel-influenced or 1970's clothing from 1st dibs.
> 
> Mostly I keep fashion related stuff.  I put the pictures in plastic sheets and then in binders.  It takes a long time to go thru the stuff I pull from magazines or the Web, sorting them by topic.


Thanks Eagle! 
This will take a while!

I have all my Hermes scarves on a spreadsheet but it’s somewhat out of date on an old laptop. There are photos of most too but not linked on the data base. 

Never bothered with documenting the other more utilitarian items. 

First everything is getting grouped into similar piles around the house.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Thanks Eagle!
> This will take a while!
> 
> I have all my Hermes scarves on a spreadsheet but it’s somewhat out of date on an old laptop. There are photos of most too but not linked on the data base.
> 
> Never bothered with documenting the other more utilitarian items.
> 
> First everything is getting grouped into similar piles around the house.


The reward from sorting is that you are apt to find things quickly.   When I retired I had to produce a marriage certificate.  DH just gulped, he had no clue where it was.  I immediately pulled it out where it was stored and voila!  Problem solved.     

Storing scarves on the other hand is hard.   They tend to have multiple colors and I can't just group them according to colors.


----------



## Helventara

I hope it’s OK to post here as this musing was deleted from another thread. I am learning what to post where  but I am really curious on what the group thinks about my 'theory'. 

I don’t know why we are so keen on the bot theory on H.com. Someone posted there that a combination of low stock, high demand, exacerbated by people having more chance and time to browse, should sufficiently explain the difficulty of getting anything from H.com

I argue that 0.0001% of US population IS 300 people and if half gets the bag dump on a particular day at that particular second, the other half would complain on TPF that they get nothing.

I like to think that H stores are casinos and H.com is _online_ casino.  Anyone shares this thinking?


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

BVBookshop said:


> I hope it’s OK to post here as this musing was deleted from another thread. I am learning what to post where  but I am really curious on what the group thinks about my 'theory'.
> 
> I don’t know why we are so keen on the bot theory on H.com. Someone posted there that a combination of low stock, high demand, exacerbated by people having more chance and time to browse, should sufficiently explain the difficulty of getting anything from H.com
> 
> I argue that 0.0001% of US population IS 300 people and if half gets the bag dump on a particular day at that particular second, the other half would complain on TPF that they get nothing.
> 
> I like to think that H stores are casinos and H.com is _online_ casino. Anyone shares this thinking?


I like your analogy of the casino; what's the first rule of gambling? The house always wins.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## iloveelmo

Hello!

I just bought an Hermes Maline in Navy, it was love at first sight for me.
I don’t see a clubhouse for them here, am I the only Maline lover out here?
If you have one, I’d love photos, thoughts etc.

thanks in advance,
TR


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

eagle1002us said:


> The reward from sorting is that you are apt to find things quickly.   When I retired I had to produce a marriage certificate.  DH just gulped, he had no clue where it was.  I immediately pulled it out where it was stored and voila!  Problem solved.
> 
> Storing scarves on the other hand is hard.   They tend to have multiple colors and I can't just group them according to colors.



Good for you Eagle!
Wish I could invite you up to organize our document life!
Our personal papers live in almost clear large document folders. These are kept in pull-out vintage (difficult to open) metal file credenzas, like to see as much as possible. 
Definitely cataloging is the tricky part IMO.     

Constantly trying to improve our systems. 

Think there is a book on filing somewhere, but it’s very probably buried in the basement somewhere. 

My scarves have moved into the sewing room along with all the textiles and sewing equipment & are living a good life.


----------



## sandwiches

So I wanted to post this on the chat thread since it's just a random thought I've been having ... I'm planning on purchasing the B35 Cargo from a reseller since watching this video over and over again:


And after watching it so many times, I've noticed that this bag does not look like the reseller's bag. I'm wondering if this person is reviewing a fake bag  Ugh, youtube ...


----------



## eagle1002us

Special for *@Gnuj* .  These guys look like they've been up to something.  Otherwise adorable.


----------



## eagle1002us

sandwiches said:


> So I wanted to post this on the chat thread since it's just a random thought I've been having ... I'm planning on purchasing the B35 Cargo from a reseller since watching this video over and over again:
> 
> 
> And after watching it so many times, I've noticed that this bag does not look like the reseller's bag. I'm wondering if this person is reviewing a fake bag  Ugh, youtube ...



I've seen the Cargo being carried and it looks both classy and sporty at the same time.   So, I hope you will be happy with that purchase if you decide to get it.


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> Special for *@Gnuj* .  These guys look like they've been up to something.  Otherwise adorable.
> View attachment 5395627


You are right eagle1002us.  It looks like they got caught up to no good.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Good for you Eagle!
> Wish I could invite you up to organize our document life!
> Our personal papers live in almost clear large document folders. These are kept in pull-out vintage (difficult to open) metal file credenzas, like to see as much as possible.
> Definitely cataloging is the tricky part IMO.
> 
> Constantly trying to improve our systems.
> 
> Think there is a book on filing somewhere, but it’s very probably buried in the basement somewhere.
> 
> My scarves have moved into the sewing room along with all the textiles and sewing equipment & are living a good life.


Undoubtedly your scarves are living their best life in that new location.


----------



## chinelly

Anyone know any Facebook Hermès buy and sell groups?


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> Undoubtedly your scarves are living their best life in that new location.





iloveelmo said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just bought an Hermes Maline in Navy, it was love at first sight for me.
> I don’t see a clubhouse for them here, am I the only Maline lover out here?
> If you have one, I’d love photos, thoughts etc.
> 
> thanks in advance,
> TR


I haven't been in an H boutique since 2019.  I take it the Maline is a purse?   Let's see it.   You could start a trend here.


Cheddar Cheese said:


> Good for you Eagle!
> Wish I could invite you up to organize our document life!
> Our personal papers live in almost clear large document folders. These are kept in pull-out vintage (difficult to open) metal file credenzas, like to see as much as possible.
> Definitely cataloging is the tricky part IMO.
> 
> Constantly trying to improve our systems.
> 
> Think there is a book on filing somewhere, but it’s very probably buried in the basement somewhere.
> 
> My scarves have moved into the sewing room along with all the textiles and sewing equipment & are living a good life.




I can't figure out how to classify HS.   It's nice to have same prints together (Flowers of S. Africa, autumnal prints, etc.) so I don't buy duplicates.   But each of those florals coordinates with different outfits and that's the criteria I use the most when searching for a scarf in the morning.  I can group yellow or yellow-green scarves together easily and treat them like they're all one color, yellow.  Can't do that with blues, they vary too much.  There's summery turquoise blues and wintery blue-violets.   Plus some scarves, like Fleurs de Lotus, have sufficient colors in one scarf that they could go with, say, an olive green or blue-violet outfit.  
Plus, every time I root thru the scarf collection new combinations of scarf + outfit occur to me.  (That's a big plus of scarf collection)>


----------



## eagle1002us

*@Cheddar Cheese*, do you use a serger for your sewing projects?  If so, what do you think of it compared with relying only on your sewing machine?


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

eagle1002us said:


> *@Cheddar Cheese*, do you use a serger for your sewing projects?  If so, what do you think of it compared with relying only on your sewing machine?


Yes Eagle I have portable domestic
serger. 

Theoretically I like it but almost never use it. You go through a lot of thread & if you use various different fabrics you have to recalibrate the tension controls to a suitable setting for your current fabric. 

I suggest you get a proper orientation sessions included with your purchase, I didn't as  covide was just starting & the last thing I wanted to do was get close to a stranger whose job was being close w/ other strangers. 

I know you are meticulous & patient so you should be just fine. Anticipate you might use a fair bit more fabric for your project. I used commercial heavy duty Sergers at art college & in the garment industry & those were much easier to to navigate. 

However go to a very reputable domestic sewing machine or make sure you can return the sergers if it does not suit your needs when you start working with it. 

I got a Viking and always understood it was a reliable company. 

The industrial sergers were entirely different. 

I prefer other ways to finish seams depending on the thickness of the fabric & tricky curves. 

Let me know if you have any concerns not addressed. 
Happy to help anytime


----------



## eagle1002us

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Yes Eagle I have portable domestic
> serger.
> 
> Theoretically I like it but almost never use it. You go through a lot of thread & if you use various different fabrics you have to recalibrate the tension controls to a suitable setting for your current fabric.
> 
> I suggest you get a proper orientation sessions included with your purchase, I didn't as  covide was just starting & the last thing I wanted to do was get close to a stranger whose job was being close w/ other strangers.
> 
> I know you are meticulous & patient so you should be just fine. Anticipate you might use a fair bit more fabric for your project. I used commercial heavy duty Sergers at art college & in the garment industry & those were much easier to to navigate.
> 
> However go to a very reputable domestic sewing machine or make sure you can return the sergers if it does not suit your needs when you start working with it.
> 
> I got a Viking and always understood it was a reliable company.
> 
> The industrial sergers were entirely different.
> 
> I prefer other ways to finish seams depending on the thickness of the fabric & tricky curves.
> 
> Let me know if you have any concerns not addressed.
> Happy to help anytime


Thank you, CC.  I found it interesting that you might choose to clean-finish seams by other methods.   I like neat finished seams most of the time.   In the early 90s I made an apple green wool gab button front calf length skirt.  I kept  an apple green knitted pullover which would probably fit under a nicely made a.g.  Talbot's blazer. (I lost weight between now and then).  And I have a not-too-casual tee shirt from that time.  The greens all go together!   

H made an Early America scarf in an a.g. that matches the skirt.   It's really quite something that the manufacturers used very similar dye lots at that time, they were all on the same page.   Because I don't think I'll get much matching or coordinating stuff to the same apple green these days.  Contemporary, (as of 2022) apple green is more of a lime than a Granny Apple.   (I do have a ton of various shades of lime fabric, it's the new "yellow" these days.  But when bright yellow came in around 2019 I made the same skirt again.  I like buying buttons and fussing over what is exactly the best match or interesting combo.  The store doesn't care, the buttons are loose in boxes keyed to various colors.  Did you ever go to Tender Buttons in NYC?  Fabulous store with wall to wall button boxes of loose buttons.   Closed when zip front suit-style jackets came in.  However, I have a good button stash by now.

I have always been a bit intimidated by sergers.  I'm aware of the need to take a class.  I have lost some depth perception in my vision and I have a hard time threading the sewing machine needle.  I don't know if serger needles are as difficult to thread as the machine.  (I do have some easy threading needs which I haven't tried yet).  I also am not particularly fond of machines that I have to learn how to use b/c they have so many bells and whistles.   

So I purchase color-coordinated seam binding and use that to finish the seams.  I could use a Hong Kong finish but that would not be worth the work of cutting bias strips for a spectacular garment interior.    Using commercial binding adds a bit of work to the finishing process but threading and learning to use a serger has got to be time consuming!  

I use a Sears Kenmore sewing machine that I bought in 1971.  It's pretty basic as you can imagine.   Stretch stitching, a buttonhole template, some choice in stitches and that's it.   I actually bought a duplicate machine, same model, on ebay, figuring that the machine I already had would conk out eventually.  In fact the motor died on the original with a loud long wail like an animal was dying.  Never heard that before!  I had a tech look over the substitute machine and for $100 the machine turned out to be a good purchase.  

There's supposed to be an easy to use beginner serger in the market.  It might be Janome.  I used to have tremendous trouble maintaining a decent thread tension, tweeking and tweeking, but now, not so much.  At that time, (early 90's) Viking was supposed to have easy to adjust tension).   I think the machine set the tension according to the weight of the fabric.


I appreciate your comment that sergers use a lot of thread.  Sewing at home does contribute to accumulation of various supply, of course, chief among them, fabric.  A robot that does the pattern layout and cutting would be a really good contribution to home sewing.  This could probably revive the whole industry.  During the 80's with "dress for success" in the air, there was wonderful fabric selections.  Really interesting stuff from Europe.  I'm guessing home sewing is not as viable anymore perhaps because clothes are fairly inexpensive these days.  Sewing gives me the option of copying outfits, getting unique outfits, or matching RTW garments.


----------



## iloveelmo




----------



## Cheddar Cheese

eagle1002us said:


> I haven't been in an H boutique since 2019.  I take it the Maline is a purse?   Let's see it.   You could start a trend here.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't figure out how to classify HS.   It's nice to have same prints together (Flowers of S. Africa, autumnal prints, etc.) so I don't buy duplicates.   But each of those florals coordinates with different outfits and that's the criteria I use the most when searching for a scarf in the morning.  I can group yellow or yellow-green scarves together easily and treat them like they're all one color, yellow.  Can't do that with blues, they vary too much.  There's summery turquoise blues and wintery blue-violets.   Plus some scarves, like Fleurs de Lotus, have sufficient colors in one scarf that they could go with, say, an olive green or blue-violet outfit.
> Plus, every time I root thru the scarf collection new combinations of scarf + outfit occur to me.  (That's a big plus of scarf collection)>


Tried all sorts of sorting categories.

Ancient (collector pieces for study only)
Vintage
Everyday wear
Special occasion

Type, shawl, twilly, fabric etc

Also tried sorting by colour

Mostly it’s browsing
Through the treasures, remembering how & why I got them.

There is only one scarf I truly regret giving away. The original kimonos. It went to a lady who swore the colours were exactly the same as those in her granny’s kimono... never saw another & it was so new to me had not yeti been photographed. 

But people have in turn been extremely generous, so all works out over time.

Usually it’s the last one in that is the fave & spread out where I can see it in the shade.

Right now a fragile Chamois is on display.

Have a Fixation but not sure about the stress on the hems?


eagle1002us said:


> *@Cheddar Cheese*, do you use a serger for your sewing projects?  If so, what do you think of it compared with relying only on your sewing machine?



Actually I find
It really relaxing to do some kind of large buttonhole stitch & I use silk buttonhole thread as it is lovely & soft. 

All this is theoretical right now I’m only doing basic repairs and fixedly cleaning w/ a start on the garden. 

Last thing I made from scratch was cotton liners to go inside wicker hampers to keep out the dust. Used old sheets.

If I had any Hermes scarves I didn’t like, & I don’t, I’d make silk pillows as silk is definitely good for you hair & skin at night.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

“In the early 90s I made an apple green wool gab button front calf length skirt. I kept an apple green knitted pullover which would probably fit under a nicely made a.g. Talbot's blazer. (I lost weight between now and then). And I have a not-too-casual tee shirt from that time. The greens all go together!”

Think at that time the fabric & design companies companies got together in some association or think tank & laid out a colour theme. It was a long time ago & my art college papers & text books are way long gone on another continent...

Maybe some one else has a better recollection?


----------



## pasdedeux1

eagle1002us said:


> There's supposed to be an easy to use beginner serger in the market. It might be Janome. I used to have tremendous trouble maintaining a decent thread tension, tweeking and tweeking, but now, not so much. At that time, (early 90's) Viking was supposed to have easy to adjust tension). I think the machine set the tension according to the weight of the fabric.


Highly recommend if you are going to buy a serger, you spend the money and get a Babylock with the air threading. It makes threading the looper much easier and you can thread the machine in any order, where the more basic machines you do not. I used to have an Ovation, but did not end up needing an 8-thread serger and downsized to an Acclaim. If you find you need to serge often in awkward positions, you might prefer the Euphoria which has more space to the right of the needle. The Euphoria can also be used as a coverstitch which can be handy if you need to hem knits often. Coverstitch machines are notoriously tempermental but the babylock combo machines don't seem to be.

In my experience, the autotension on the Babylock is by far the best of any machine that I've worked with. You simply thread it, set the presser foot adjustment, and serge. It's very easy. I do find it handy to be able to finish seams in garments that I don't intend to do fancy finishes on. It's also been handy to finish the edges of boucle as in a Chanel-style french jacket, where the boucle wants to fall apart at the edges.

My regular sewing machine is a Janome that I've finally made peace with. That one took a long time to get used to, far longer than any serger I've used.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

iloveelmo said:


> View attachment 5399185


Lovely subtle touch of colour!


----------



## eagle1002us

Special for* @Gnuj*:  Lotsa koalas





pasdedeux1 said:


> Highly recommend if you are going to buy a serger, you spend the money and get a Babylock with the air threading. It makes threading the looper much easier and you can thread the machine in any order, where the more basic machines you do not. I used to have an Ovation, but did not end up needing an 8-thread serger and downsized to an Acclaim. If you find you need to serge often in awkward positions, you might prefer the Euphoria which has more space to the right of the needle. The Euphoria can also be used as a coverstitch which can be handy if you need to hem knits often. Coverstitch machines are notoriously tempermental but the babylock combo machines don't seem to be.
> 
> In my experience, the autotension on the Babylock is by far the best of any machine that I've worked with. You simply thread it, set the presser foot adjustment, and serge. It's very easy. I do find it handy to be able to finish seams in garments that I don't intend to do fancy finishes on. It's also been handy to finish the edges of boucle as in a Chanel-style french jacket, where the boucle wants to fall apart at the edges.
> 
> My regular sewing machine is a Janome that I've finally made peace with. That one took a long time to get used to, far longer than any serger I've used.


Interesting!   This is very informative*@pasdedeux1*.   I do like to have the inside of a garment look neat and even pretty.   I've been using commercial seam binding, both woven and lace.  Local store is consolidating the lace binding as if they were going to discontinue the product.  AWWW!!  They can't do that to me!!!!  But they probably will at sometime b/c of the inroads sergers have made in seam finishing.  I will look into the Baby Lock.  That air threading sounds like a very useful feature.  

What kinds of things do you make, Pasdedeux?   I'm glad you brought up the boucle runraveling b/c  I've have some pretty boucle which needs stabilizing.   

I've been fooling around trying to insert gussets on garments with no stretch, that is old garments but still I want to keep them even as keepsakes.  (I've donated loads of clothes b/c my weight was yo-yo'd years ago but now it's stabilized (am I ever glad that I kept the smaller size clothes that I could fit into 10-12 years ago). The past 2-3 years I concentrated on fitting, on pattern sizing, but now I've moved back into polishing tailoring techniques.  I successfully inserted a sleeve head into a sleeve that looked pretty limp despite having its own shoulder pad.    

I am not sure I'll ever be creative enough to design really new garments rather than just tweaking the existing design.

Did you every use pattern blocks as a way to design a dress?  I have books that discuss that technique but that's as far as i've gotten with them.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Have you looked at the Natalie Chanin books?

They come with the patterns already sized and you can make any number of alterations. 

Not sure if they are still in business but you might be able to pickup a copy somewhere. 

Their fabrics are organic & so comfortable. Good furs too no fading so far. Actually I wear the few pieces of fabric I got as shawls as they are so yummy comfortable summer & winter.


----------



## pasdedeux1

eagle1002us said:


> What kinds of things do you make, Pasdedeux? I'm glad you brought up the boucle runraveling b/c I've have some pretty boucle which needs stabilizing.
> 
> I've been fooling around trying to insert gussets on garments with no stretch, that is old garments but still I want to keep them even as keepsakes. (I've donated loads of clothes b/c my weight was yo-yo'd years ago but now it's stabilized (am I ever glad that I kept the smaller size clothes that I could fit into 10-12 years ago). The past 2-3 years I concentrated on fitting, on pattern sizing, but now I've moved back into polishing tailoring techniques. I successfully inserted a sleeve head into a sleeve that looked pretty limp despite having its own shoulder pad.
> 
> I am not sure I'll ever be creative enough to design really new garments rather than just tweaking the existing design.
> 
> Did you every use pattern blocks as a way to design a dress? I have books that discuss that technique but that's as far as i've gotten with them.



I make clothing - admittedly more knits these days with this homebound life the past two years have given us, but I do have pretty extensive experience making my own clothing. I've always been petite and it started because I got tired of the time involved taking everything I own to be hemmed, and then it spawned into being able to adjust proportions and make adjustments, and then to making blocks myself. 

I have used blocks to make items, like sheath dresses or trousers, and I've also used pattern design books to lay out clothing directly from body measurements for one-off pieces. It's an interesting skill to have. I was lucky enough to meet a woman relatively nearby who is Parsons-trained, and she helped me understand some construction techniques that I was having difficulty with - I now understand much better how to put things together, which helps me draft them in the first place. 

I mostly sew more critical pieces - outerwear, dresses, occasional formalwear - where it makes more sense to create the thing correctly fitted from the start than try to alter commercially available garments to the correct proportions. A few years back Vogue issued a pattern for a vintage styled Gucci blazer that I had great fun making in a few colors. And, of course, having a correctly tailored french boucle jacket is like having a nice sweatshirt that you can wear to a fancy restaurant 

Making a proper Chanel style jacket using Susan Khalje's class was actually one of my most enjoyable recent experiences. The lining construction with the jacket when properly made is really very special.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cheddar Cheese said:


> “In the early 90s I made an apple green wool gab button front calf length skirt. I kept an apple green knitted pullover which would probably fit under a nicely made a.g. Talbot's blazer. (I lost weight between now and then). And I have a not-too-casual tee shirt from that time. The greens all go together!”
> 
> Think at that time the fabric & design companies companies got together in some association or think tank & laid out a colour theme. It was a long time ago & my art college papers & text books are way long gone on another continent...
> 
> Maybe some one else has a better recollection?


Nowadays, it's Pantone that sets out the colors.  I bought some of their books a decade or so ago.  When mega-book stores existed before Amazon, like Borders, browsing sewing and fashion books was a lot of fun.  I do get books from Amazon which I feel a bit ambivalent about since they're bought sight unseen but at least I get them pretty quickly.  

I'm not sure that Pantone sets the colors as well as a bunch of clothing manufacturers mysteriously deciding to emphasize apple green in their clothing lines.   Nowadays -- and I could be wrong -- various clothing manufacturers don't seem to present the consistent message that set the fashions across the industry.  I haven't gone browsing in a clothing store in my area for 2 1/2 years.  I would love to but Covid potential has made me a hermit plus stores like NM closed.    Looking at the web is not the same as holding the clothes up in front of a mirror, trying them on, etc.  And fashion magazines seem to be pretty much kaput.  

At least perusing and buying accessories is still fun.  Thank heaven for HS.  A bit of silk can be a breath of fresh air. And a purse.  Costume jewelry  ("fashion jewelry") has been pretty interesting, altho this may be a retroactive search since figural brooches are not being made currently like they were in the past.  I like interesting dragons and fantasy Pegasus pins made by Kenneth Jay Lane, Ciner, Boucher.  I haven't found the penultimate dragon brooch yet.  But it's all eye candy which is refreshing.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Tried all sorts of sorting categories.
> 
> Ancient (collector pieces for study only)
> Vintage
> Everyday wear
> Special occasion
> 
> Type, shawl, twilly, fabric etc
> 
> Also tried sorting by colour
> 
> Mostly it’s browsing
> Through the treasures, remembering how & why I got them.
> 
> There is only one scarf I truly regret giving away. The original kimonos. It went to a lady who swore the colours were exactly the same as those in her granny’s kimono... never saw another & it was so new to me had not yeti been photographed.
> 
> But people have in turn been extremely generous, so all works out over time.
> 
> Usually it’s the last one in that is the fave & spread out where I can see it in the shade.
> 
> Right now a fragile Chamois is on display.
> 
> Have a Fixation but not sure about the stress on the hems?
> 
> 
> Actually I find
> It really relaxing to do some kind of large buttonhole stitch & I use silk buttonhole thread as it is lovely & soft.
> 
> All this is theoretical right now I’m only doing basic repairs and fixedly cleaning w/ a start on the garden.
> 
> Last thing I made from scratch was cotton liners to go inside wicker hampers to keep out the dust. Used old sheets.
> 
> If I had any Hermes scarves I didn’t like, & I don’t, I’d make silk pillows as silk is definitely good for you hair & skin at night.


That's true that the  scarf that is the newest that you've acquired (irrespective of vintage) is the most interesting and desirable.  When I get a new one, more than likely I will say, "This is the most beautiful scarf I've ever seen. "  Well, once I add yet another that one becomes the most beautiful.  So, I am fickle.  But I've sold HS and regretted it b/c that left a hole in my collection.  

Cheddar Cheese, you are very industrious, making hamper liners, pillows, etc.  You must have a beautiful house.   Did you make drapes, too?

I like to use buttons and it is pleasing when all the buttonholes turn out as expected.  

It's pretty much my belief that most HS come in multiples.  I think you would find your Kimonos --- which, BTW, is a very pretty pattern which reminds me of L'Art de Sarasa.  Both patterns are very feminine.   The saddle-patterned HS don't have quite the charm of kimonos and Sarasa.   I do have a few kimonos and Sarasa.  I have very few equestrian patterns.  Maybe 1 Kermit Oliver.  I don't go out very much these days but if I decide to downshize, I'm not letting go of kiminos and Sarsara.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Tried all sorts of sorting categories.
> 
> Ancient (collector pieces for study only)
> Vintage
> Everyday wear
> Special occasion
> 
> Type, shawl, twilly, fabric etc
> 
> Also tried sorting by colour
> 
> Mostly it’s browsing
> Through the treasures, remembering how & why I got them.
> 
> There is only one scarf I truly regret giving away. The original kimonos. It went to a lady who swore the colours were exactly the same as those in her granny’s kimono... never saw another & it was so new to me had not yeti been photographed.
> 
> But people have in turn been extremely generous, so all works out over time.
> 
> Usually it’s the last one in that is the fave & spread out where I can see it in the shade.
> 
> Right now a fragile Chamois is on display.
> 
> Have a Fixation but not sure about the stress on the hems?
> 
> 
> Actually I find
> It really relaxing to do some kind of large buttonhole stitch & I use silk buttonhole thread as it is lovely & soft.
> 
> All this is theoretical right now I’m only doing basic repairs and fixedly cleaning w/ a start on the garden.
> 
> Last thing I made from scratch was cotton liners to go inside wicker hampers to keep out the dust. Used old sheets.
> 
> If I had any Hermes scarves I didn’t like, & I don’t, I’d make silk pillows as silk is definitely good for you hair & skin at night.


Or pillow cases?  You're right about silk's valuable characteristics.   I used to go to this fabric store who had cuts of weaves other than charmeuse, like tussah.  I made a short sleeve blouse in it, a simple style and I lined it with silk habotai.  That blouse is the one to wear during a heat wave.  I'm really astounded by how comfortable it is.  I hand washed the blouse and accidentally scorched it a bit when I ironed it.  I couldn't bear to toss it and I forget whether the dry cleaner could do anything to lighten the stain.   So it hung in the closet for easily 4 years or more.  To my surprise the scorch marks were totally gone when I finally pulled the blouse out.   I guess the slightly orangey stain on an off-white (natural color) of silk oxidized in that time.  I can't figure it out.  

The fabric store I patronize the most nowadays says silk must be drycleaned.  I think if the silk is pre-shrunk before it is sewn (best done with solid color silks) it will take hand washing more easily then getting pressed at a cleaner.  The heat of professional pressing can be hard on the silk, it loses some of its body.  *@Cheddar Cheese *how do you treat your silks?


----------



## eagle1002us

*@Gnuj * Gnuj, meet Henry.  Isn't he great?


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

eagle1002us said:


> That's true that the  scarf that is the newest that you've acquired (irrespective of vintage) is the most interesting and desirable.  When I get a new one, more than likely I will say, "This is the most beautiful scarf I've ever seen. "  Well, once I add yet another that one becomes the most beautiful.  So, I am fickle.  But I've sold HS and regretted it b/c that left a hole in my collection.
> 
> Cheddar Cheese, you are very industrious, making hamper liners, pillows, etc.  You must have a beautiful house.   Did you make drapes, too?
> 
> I like to use buttons and it is pleasing when all the buttonholes turn out as expected.
> 
> It's pretty much my belief that most HS come in multiples.  I think you would find your Kimonos --- which, BTW, is a very pretty pattern which reminds me of L'Art de Sarasa.  Both patterns are very feminine.   The saddle-patterned HS don't have quite the charm of kimonos and Sarasa.   I do have a few kimonos and Sarasa.  I have very few equestrian patterns.  Maybe 1 Kermit Oliver.  I don't go out very much these days but if I decide to downshize, I'm not letting go of kiminos and Sarsara.


Yes made drapes for MIL & her friends. PITA but finally got me accepted into the family. Introduced them to my wholesaler & did a few rooms. No furniture upholstry  Have done our sofa & chairs but never again. You have to preshrink the fabric (cotton) so it looses some stability. Cutting, making & insetting the self cording into all the seams zippers on various cushions was detail work. 

Would do sample washed & pillows to get a feel for the fabrics limitations. 

Sorry too much I’d going on here & can’t apologize enough for not answering other queries.  

Our drapes are PEI natural bed/lap rugs on big wooden rings & the curtain hooks are just pinned into an ornamental edge.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

eagle1002us said:


> Or pillow cases?  You're right about silk's valuable characteristics.   I used to go to this fabric store who had cuts of weaves other than charmeuse, like tussah.  I made a short sleeve blouse in it, a simple style and I lined it with silk habotai.  That blouse is the one to wear during a heat wave.  I'm really astounded by how comfortable it is.  I hand washed the blouse and accidentally scorched it a bit when I ironed it.  I couldn't bear to toss it and I forget whether the dry cleaner could do anything to lighten the stain.   So it hung in the closet for easily 4 years or more.  To my surprise the scorch marks were totally gone when I finally pulled the blouse out.   I guess the slightly orangey stain on an off-white (natural color) of silk oxidized in that time.  I can't figure it out.
> 
> The fabric store I patronize the most nowadays says silk must be drycleaned.  I think if the silk is pre-shrunk before it is sewn (best done with solid color silks) it will take hand washing more easily then getting pressed at a cleaner.  The heat of professional pressing can be hard on the silk, it loses some of its body.  *@Cheddar Cheese *how do you treat your silks?


Hand wash w/ Laundress  (believe discontinued now) 

DH likes Dr Bonner or unscented health store shampoo 

Any way, which ever product, just a tiny drop, gently rub, don’t stress fibres. Rinse until water runs crystal clear. 

Stains on his Tommy Bahama silk “Hawaiian” shirts all go to to a specialty cleaner. 

Refuse to wash his stuff but will very occasionally steam out creases if no stains if/when I get out the steamer to go over a piece of furniture. (Very rarely)


----------



## Gnuj

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5402324
> *@Gnuj * Gnuj, meet Henry.  Isn't he great?


Henry is so photogenic.  He's a natural in front of the camera.


----------



## eagle1002us

Gnuj said:


> Henry is so photogenic.  He's a natural in front of the camera.


I can't remember why but Henry is at one of the Australia centers that care for wild animals until they are well enough to release of, otherwise, just keep them on display.  So I imagine he's photographed quite a lot.  Good lookin' koala-dude for sure.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Yes made drapes for MIL & her friends. PITA but finally got me accepted into the family. Introduced them to my wholesaler & did a few rooms. No furniture upholstry  Have done our sofa & chairs but never again. You have to preshrink the fabric (cotton) so it looses some stability. Cutting, making & insetting the self cording into all the seams zippers on various cushions was detail work.
> 
> Would do sample washed & pillows to get a feel for the fabrics limitations.
> 
> Sorry too much I’d going on here & can’t apologize enough for not answering other queries.
> 
> Our drapes are PEI natural bed/lap rugs on big wooden rings & the curtain hooks are just pinned into an ornamental edge.


I was reading a NY Times advice column where the columnist remarked that prospective in-laws really should woo the person that's coming into the fam by marrying their son or daughter.  Well, no argument there!   But my experiences with in-laws supports the drapery theory, that it's necessary for me to suck up to them.  My FIL was struggling with writing the opening pages of an opinion piece for a journal.  I asked if I could see it and then I started editing it.   He got a huge huge grin on his face.   I did get a little disgusted, and gave it back to him shortly.   I mean, it's not my place to do this sort of thing, it's his article.   But i could see he was floundering a bit to identify the point he was trying to get across.
Myself, if I write something I go over and over the text to polish it.  Eventually, the topic comes into clearer focus.  
Making draperies, fabric choice, measurement, visual appeal, cutting out and sewing up is a lot of work.  I know from my experience with fabric that it's important to concentrate, especially when cutting out the pattern because the grainlines are super important get the proper hang of a garment or draperies.  I've had experiences where a sleeve or pant leg will twist and the other one will hang straight.  I know someone who made a pair of pants in corduroy where both legs were skewed.  
Heavy cotton that's patterned attractively can be quite appropriate for upholstery.  If that's what you used did you stabilize the back by fusing interfacing to it?  If so, what kind of interfacing did you use?  I understand that drycleaners can fuse a backing to stabilize loosely-woven fabrics but I never used them. 

I have a some more sewing comments but that's for tomorrow.


----------



## CoastalCouture

pasdedeux1 said:


> Making a proper Chanel style jacket using Susan Khalje's class was actually one of my most enjoyable recent experiences. The lining construction with the jacket when properly made is really very special.



Yes! These are marvelous fun to make and wear! You get to play and work with really luscious, wonderful fabrics, trims, and buttons.

The recent turn of the conversation to sewing machines, sergers and types of sewing piqued my interest. I am a keen hobby  sewist and sew a little nearly every day. For the most part, I sew clothing for myself. Chanel style jackets are fun to make and I love taking the time to make them. My other sewing passion, Alabama Chanin, is also slow sewing and is made entirely by hand.


			https://alabamachanin.com
		


My 2 main sewing machines are Berninas - one larger one which stays put, and a smaller, lighter one for retreats and workshops.
I have an 8 thread Babylock Evolution serger that is about 5 years old. If I had the space, I would probably have separate machines for overlocking and cover stitch. The cover stitch capability seemed like a good idea but, it practice it rarely gets used.


----------



## pasdedeux1

CoastalCouture said:


> Yes! These are marvelous fun to make and wear! You get to play and work with really luscious, wonderful fabrics, trims, and buttons.
> 
> The recent turn of the conversation to sewing machines, sergers and types of sewing piqued my interest. I am a keen hobby  sewist and sew a little nearly every day. For the most part, I sew clothing for myself. Chanel style jackets are fun to make and I love taking the time to make them. My other sewing passion, Alabama Chanin, is also slow sewing and is made entirely by hand.
> 
> 
> https://alabamachanin.com
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 main sewing machines are Berninas - one larger one which stays put, and a smaller, lighter one for retreats and workshops.
> I have an 8 thread Babylock Evolution serger that is about 5 years old. If I had the space, I would probably have separate machines for overlocking and cover stitch. The cover stitch capability seemed like a good idea but, it practice it rarely gets used.


I have to say, I used to change the machine over rather than get out my regular coverstitch as the baby lock was so much less temperamental even in coverstitch mode. If I were to get another coverstitch (I have a Juki) I would get a baby lock stand-alone coverstitch.

I always look at the Berninas, but I learned on a different style of machine and a lot of my workflow now centers on how the Janome must be used - and I have to say the HP straight stitch plate that does 1200 stitches makes for quick work and lets you use some industrial techniques, which have really made my sewing more efficient.

I really only sew “special” items now, because it’s just not time efficient to make things like t shirts. I’ve been thinking about revisiting a pair of jeans, though…


----------



## eagle1002us

iloveelmo said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just bought an Hermes Maline in Navy, it was love at first sight for me.
> I don’t see a clubhouse for them here, am I the only Maline lover out here?
> If you have one, I’d love photos, thoughts etc.
> 
> thanks in advance,
> TR




*@iloveelmo*, you can start a Maline thread in the Clubhouse, print an eye-catching picture, and Maline lurkers and wannabe's will eventually post there.  You could be launching a trend, what a nifty thing to do.


----------



## eagle1002us

pasdedeux1 said:


> I have to say, I used to change the machine over rather than get out my regular coverstitch as the baby lock was so much less temperamental even in coverstitch mode. If I were to get another coverstitch (I have a Juki) I would get a baby lock stand-alone coverstitch.
> 
> I always look at the Berninas, but I learned on a different style of machine and a lot of my workflow now centers on how the Janome must be used - and I have to say the HP straight stitch plate that does 1200 stitches makes for quick work and lets you use some industrial techniques, which have really made my sewing more efficient.
> 
> I really only sew “special” items now, because it’s just not time efficient to make things like t shirts. I’ve been thinking about revisiting a pair of jeans, though…


Patti Palmer just came out with a book on making jeans.  I like her various fitting books.  If you can't locate the jeans book I'll look up the exact reference.  

Sewing enables me to match or coordinate things nicely.   I am from the matchy-matchy era.  Life may be kinda chaotic but at least I match (pretty-much, anyway).  The closets are sectioned according to colors.


----------



## CoastalCouture

pasdedeux1 said:


> I really only sew “special” items now, because it’s just not time efficient to make things like t shirts. I’ve been thinking about revisiting a pair of jeans, though…



It's not time efficient to make ORDINARY t shirts, though if you think along the lines of Alabama Chanin, you can create something really special.

I received the Palmer Pleltsch Jeans book for Christmas and I just took the first step of buying the Closet Case Ginger jeans pattern. Don't want to rush this, I have other things on the go right now.


----------



## pasdedeux1

CoastalCouture said:


> It's not time efficient to make ORDINARY t shirts, though if you think along the lines of Alabama Chanin, you can create something really special.
> 
> I received the Palmer Pleltsch Jeans book for Christmas and I just took the first step of buying the Closet Case Ginger jeans pattern. Don't want to rush this, I have other things on the go right now.


I’ve made the gingers. It’s a pretty good pattern, especially if you are new to pants alterations like crotch curve etc.

I have a pants block and a pair of jeans I like the fit of, so I need to just sit down and pattern them myself. I just haven’t had the time to get on with it - my dress form still has a muslin on it for a Gucci inspired coat that I haven’t managed to finish yet…


----------



## eagle1002us

CoastalCouture said:


> It's not time efficient to make ORDINARY t shirts, though if you think along the lines of Alabama Chanin, you can create something really special.
> 
> I received the Palmer Pleltsch Jeans book for Christmas and I just took the first step of buying the Closet Case Ginger jeans pattern. Don't want to rush this, I have other things on the go right now.


That's how sewing is, multiple projects in mind or in various degrees of start-up  or completion.    I don't have to rush any particular project as a rule.  I am at the point where I can choose to do a nice job so the garment looks nice inside and out.  I am trying to learn things as I go along, too, fitting and finishing techniques.  I'm sure you've heard people say about your clothing, "You _made _that????"  Or they ask when they see you, "Did you make that?"
I may have said this already but about 20 years ago I made a jacket out of Chanel deep purple boucle.  I loved that jacket to death and I'm a bit sorry I eventually purged it from the closet.  I do get attached to some items.  (A lot gets donated tho, usually from size changes or fashion evolution from large strong shoulder look to more natural shoulders).  

If I don't have to rush the project is more enjoyable.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

eagle1002us said:


> Or pillow cases?  You're right about silk's valuable characteristics.   I used to go to this fabric store who had cuts of weaves other than charmeuse, like tussah.  I made a short sleeve blouse in it, a simple style and I lined it with silk habotai.  That blouse is the one to wear during a heat wave.  I'm really astounded by how comfortable it is.  I hand washed the blouse and accidentally scorched it a bit when I ironed it.  I couldn't bear to toss it and I forget whether the dry cleaner could do anything to lighten the stain.   So it hung in the closet for easily 4 years or more.  To my surprise the scorch marks were totally gone when I finally pulled the blouse out.   I guess the slightly orangey stain on an off-white (natural color) of silk oxidized in that time.  I can't figure it out.
> 
> The fabric store I patronize the most nowadays says silk must be drycleaned.  I think if the silk is pre-shrunk before it is sewn (best done with solid color silks) it will take hand washing more easily then getting pressed at a cleaner.  The heat of professional pressing can be hard on the silk, it loses some of its body.  *@Cheddar Cheese *how do you treat your silks?


Getting back into online life again

Silk as washed by hand w/ a drop of laundress unscented soap or unscented organic shampoo.  Just a drop in lukewarm water is plenary. 

Then rinse & rinse until the water runs completely clear. 

Then spread out on sweater drier mesh stands to dry out of the sun.


----------



## eagle1002us

pasdedeux1 said:


> I have to say, I used to change the machine over rather than get out my regular coverstitch as the baby lock was so much less temperamental even in coverstitch mode. If I were to get another coverstitch (I have a Juki) I would get a baby lock stand-alone coverstitch.
> 
> I always look at the Berninas, but I learned on a different style of machine and a lot of my workflow now centers on how the Janome must be used - and I have to say the HP straight stitch plate that does 1200 stitches makes for quick work and lets you use some industrial techniques, which have really made my sewing more efficient.
> 
> I really only sew “special” items now, because it’s just not time efficient to make things like t shirts. I’ve been thinking about revisiting a pair of jeans, though…


I pin pattern pieces together then stitch.   I talked with someone who was accustomed to industrial sewing methods -- you undoubtedly know this already -- but it's supposedly much faster to used, say, 1/4 inch seam allowance (maybe 3/8 inch) and hold or move along curves using fingers, not pins.   

Tried that method.  I could make myself adroit enough to use it but I have to pin-fit the garment maybe several times to adjust for curves that skim the figure, not cling to it.  The way the fabric drapes influences this process.  

I have saved time by creating an A-line skirt which is a master pattern b/c I fitted it very carefully.  When I sew up the pattern I know how to curve the pattern so that it fits (repetition works).  I do pants pretty much the same way.  But skirts need less fitting.  I've made culottes from corduroy and worn those like crazy.  

A master jeans pattern makes sense.   It's the fitting that takes time.   And preshrinking the fabric so the jeans are washable at home, makes sense, too.


----------



## pasdedeux1

I admit I am a little nontraditional. Once I learned to thread trace and use tailors tacks I don’t pin much. When you thread trace you can sew along the seam line by feel and you just need the pressure of your fingers to keep the layers organized.
Knits are a different story of course but if I’m sewing a wool or a good woven it’s so much faster to sew with the thread trace or baste quickly and then run it through.

when I muslin I will always thread trace the pattern pieces when I have the fitting done and thread trace the darts etc so I can reuse the muslin pieces forever as they’re so much more durable than any tissue or pattern material. Sometimes I will only use a commercial pattern if I need to see how a specific detail like a collar is patterned.

it takes time but learning to draft so I could make up whatever my little heart desired felt pretty good. I’m useless with menswear though unless I havea very specific drafting guideline. I just don’t know all the tricks to make mens clothes fit.


----------



## eagle1002us

pasdedeux1 said:


> I admit I am a little nontraditional. Once I learned to thread trace and use tailors tacks I don’t pin much. When you thread trace you can sew along the seam line by feel and you just need the pressure of your fingers to keep the layers organized.
> Knits are a different story of course but if I’m sewing a wool or a good woven it’s so much faster to sew with the thread trace or baste quickly and then run it through.
> 
> when I muslin I will always thread trace the pattern pieces when I have the fitting done and thread trace the darts etc so I can reuse the muslin pieces forever as they’re so much more durable than any tissue or pattern material. Sometimes I will only use a commercial pattern if I need to see how a specific detail like a collar is patterned.
> 
> it takes time but learning to draft so I could make up whatever my little heart desired felt pretty good. I’m useless with menswear though unless I havea very specific drafting guideline. I just don’t know all the tricks to make mens clothes fit.


The tailor's tacks are a special kind of basting, right?   I typically baste by machine then check the fit (yet again).  I have books that demo them but I am not fond of hand sewing.   How did you learn to sew like this, with the tailoring techniques?

That's the whole idea behind home sewing, you can have whatever you want.  I like vests.  I get these "embossed silks" -- is that another word for brocades? --- and make them into short vests with the blouse or shirt hanging out from the bottom.  I typically unbutton the vest and put a HS plus some long necklaces down the front of the outfit.   I also like really long vests, as long as the dress is which is typically just above the ankle.   Such vests are made of lightweight fabric with tribal designs, the dress is made of linen.   I have made many lined jackets but dressing is more casual for me now so the vests do the trick.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## pasdedeux1

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5410724


Precious! That one on the bottom is me today. It’s hot and I’m tired!


----------



## CoastalCouture

@pasdedeux1 and @eagle1002us
I use a mix of methods but, for good or special things, I will thread trace and hand baste. Fitting takes quite a bit of time and once I've got the fit worked out on a pattern, I will use it many times over. I've taken classes whenever and wherever I can. After a while, the skills all come together. My work has definitely improved with the effort.


----------



## pasdedeux1

eagle1002us said:


> The tailor's tacks are a special kind of basting, right?   I typically baste by machine then check the fit (yet again).  I have books that demo them but I am not fond of hand sewing.   How did you learn to sew like this, with the tailoring techniques?
> 
> That's the whole idea behind home sewing, you can have whatever you want.  I like vests.  I get these "embossed silks" -- is that another word for brocades? --- and make them into short vests with the blouse or shirt hanging out from the bottom.  I typically unbutton the vest and put a HS plus some long necklaces down the front of the outfit.   I also like really long vests, as long as the dress is which is typically just above the ankle.   Such vests are made of lightweight fabric with tribal designs, the dress is made of linen.   I have made many lined jackets but dressing is more casual for me now so the vests do the trick.


Tailors tacks are more like markings - you use little snips of thread to mark seam lines, darts, etc instead of chalk or ink.

I was totally unfamiliar with it until I watched a video on YouTube showing the making of a mens suit without a pattern. Watching how the tailor transferred his design to seam lines and other marks like notches was a lightbulb for me. It takes more time except if you’re making a muslin then you’ve already basically done the work.

you can baste and thread trace at the same time if you’d like, but I find that it allows me to leave larger seam allowances for fitting since you only really care about the piece itself and the excess doesn’t have to be exactly 1/4” of seam allowance or whatever the pattern specifies. Since you have to match seam lines anyway, I found that using patterns with seam allowance sucked me into the habit of trying to match the edges and not the seam line, which leads to a lot more difficulty setting in things like sleeves.

Susan’s French jacket course taught me a lot about couture techniques and I keep meaning to take her couture skirt and pants course.


----------



## eagle1002us

CoastalCouture said:


> @pasdedeux1 and @eagle1002us
> I use a mix of methods but, for good or special things, I will thread trace and hand baste. Fitting takes quite a bit of time and once I've got the fit worked out on a pattern, I will use it many times over. I've taken classes whenever and wherever I can. After a while, the skills all come together. My work has definitely improved with the effort.



It all jelled for you, nice!! 
 I attended a few classes a while back, sewing sheers was one of them.  Nowadays I have a ton of fitting and pattern development books.  I peruse them now and then but I haven't watched U-tube sewing instruction.  Good suggestion, gotta try that.  

I do miss the fashion spreads in magazines these days.  I like to look at European mags like the UK Vogue and Harper's Bazaar (the latter always has nice accessory ideas irrespective of country).  And the French counterparts.  Since the pandemic US fashion mags have become anorexic, there's very little to see.  Hopefully that will change.  The UK Vogue is a special issue honoring the Queen's Jubilee, a nice fat magazine with tons of pictures for inspiration.  Very happy to see that!


----------



## eagle1002us

pasdedeux1 said:


> Precious! That one on the bottom is me today. It’s hot and I’m tired!


Glad you like it.   Koalas sleep something like 18 to 20 hours a day.  They sleep in spurts, eat, then back to sleep.  The eucalyptus leaves they eat (that's all they eat) are toxic but the mother passes on her gut biome to the koala joey.  The extended sleeping prolongs digestion and helps neutralize the toxins.  The eucalyptus may be toxic but the koalas don't have to fight other animals for leaf. 

Koalas really know how to relax and sprawl out.  The tree branches offer a lot of possibilities.  Koalas know how to take advantage of their environment.


----------



## pasdedeux1

eagle1002us said:


> Glad you like it.   Koalas sleep something like 18 to 20 hours a day.  They sleep in spurts, eat, then back to sleep.  The eucalyptus leaves they eat (that's all they eat) are toxic but the mother passes on her gut biome to the koala joey.  The extended sleeping prolongs digestion and helps neutralize the toxins.  The eucalyptus may be toxic but the koalas don't have to fight other animals for leaf.
> 
> Koalas really know how to relax and sprawl out.  The tree branches offer a lot of possibilities.  Koalas know how to take advantage of their environment.


I think I need to get on the Koala program.
After going to the gym and painting my parent’s living room today, I’m toast. Eating and sleeping for 20 hours sounds like a dream.


----------



## eagle1002us

pasdedeux1 said:


> I think I need to get on the Koala program.
> After going to the gym and painting my parent’s living room today, I’m toast. Eating and sleeping for 20 hours sounds like a dream.


You are a very active person, pasdedeux1.   Sewing, painting, regular exercise, yeesh.  I feel very sleepy right now.    Where do you get the energy to do all that?


----------



## eagle1002us

A tree-hugger in action (a model for us all):


----------



## pasdedeux1

eagle1002us said:


> You are a very active person, pasdedeux1.   Sewing, painting, regular exercise, yeesh.  I feel very sleepy right now.    Where do you get the energy to do all that?


Well, it helps that I’m only in my late 30s  and I eat very carefully to fuel about 2 hours per day of exercise.

my love of wine and cheese definitely still shows in my midsection


----------



## eagle1002us

&ref=notif


pasdedeux1 said:


> Well, it helps that I’m only in my late 30s  and I eat very carefully to fuel about 2 hours per day of exercise.
> 
> my love of wine and cheese definitely still shows in my midsection


Midsections are inherently problematic in my fam background.  What kinds of exercise do you do to fill up two hours?   Sounds like you are a cross-trainer.  

In my 50s I used a rowing machine pretty vigorously and I did lose weight.  I remember I used to burn up something like 450 calories per workout.  Sadly, I got tendonitis and had to scale back.  I used to do a lat pulldown of 80 lbs (yes!),  motivated by a fall I took and DH had to help me up.  Lat pulldowns enabled me to get out of the category, "I've fallen and I can't get up."   However, eventually I had to cut back to no more than 30 lbs on the pulldown due to eye surgery.  

I can do the stationary bike for an hour at a pop, once I reach 40-45 min per workout on the bike, an hour is not that hard.


----------



## pasdedeux1

eagle1002us said:


> &ref=notif
> 
> Midsections are inherently problematic in my fam background.  What kinds of exercise do you do to fill up two hours?   Sounds like you are a cross-trainer.
> 
> In my 50s I used a rowing machine pretty vigorously and I did lose weight.  I remember I used to burn up something like 450 calories per workout.  Sadly, I got tendonitis and had to scale back.  I used to do a lat pulldown of 80 lbs (yes!),  motivated by a fall I took and DH had to help me up.  Lat pulldowns enabled me to get out of the category, "I've fallen and I can't get up."   However, eventually I had to cut back to no more than 30 lbs on the pulldown due to eye surgery.
> 
> I can do the stationary bike for an hour at a pop, once I reach 40-45 min per workout on the bike, an hour is not that hard.


I do at least 100 miles a week on the bike trainer (around 15+ miles, every day), and I have a personal trainer for an hour four days a week. The rest is walking the dog, or riding a horse. My weights are decidedly average for my age group - bench 105, deadlift 200, squat 180.

It's important to me to stay active, as I watch my parents decline rapidly due to limited mobility and years of not moving properly. I made a commitment to myself and my husband that we would do the best we could to not be in that situation ourselves.


----------



## eagle1002us

pasdedeux1 said:


> I do at least 100 miles a week on the bike trainer (around 15+ miles, every day), and I have a personal trainer for an hour four days a week. The rest is walking the dog, or riding a horse. My weights are decidedly average for my age group - bench 105, deadlift 200, squat 180.
> 
> It's important to me to stay active, as I watch my parents decline rapidly due to limited mobility and years of not moving properly. I made a commitment to myself and my husband that we would do the best we could to not be in that situation ourselves.


My prob is that I gained a lot of weight after being 125 in late teens to 135 in early 30s.   I never had a weight problem until I had to take some med.  It was the only thing that worked.  By the time newer meds (for the same condition) came along I was already in bad shape.  Notice that today's tv commercials say no reports of weight gain [for whatever they're pushing?]   That's because people who took early versions of certain meds plunked on the lbs., got diabetic, etc.    Such weight is extremely hard to lose.  Someone once said that if meds cause weight gain then it's going to take meds to lose that weight.  Can't argue with that.  I lost a significant amount of weight once meds improved.

Someone I knew put on a lot of weight and quit working.    I continued working and continued my education.


----------



## eagle1002us

pasdedeux1 said:


> I do at least 100 miles a week on the bike trainer (around 15+ miles, every day), and I have a personal trainer for an hour four days a week. The rest is walking the dog, or riding a horse. My weights are decidedly average for my age group - bench 105, deadlift 200, squat 180.
> 
> It's important to me to stay active, as I watch my parents decline rapidly due to limited mobility and years of not moving properly. I made a commitment to myself and my husband that we would do the best we could to not be in that situation ourselves.


I gotta say you are amazing.


----------



## eagle1002us

This picture seemed appropriate for recent discussion.


----------



## pasdedeux1

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5414140
> 
> This picture seemed appropriate for recent discussion.


I love it!!


----------



## eagle1002us

pasdedeux1 said:


> I love it!!


Thank you pasdedeux!   Glad to hear it!


----------



## Senselle

pasdedeux1 said:


> It's important to me to stay active, as I watch my parents decline rapidly due to limited mobility and years of not moving properly. I made a commitment to myself and my husband that we would do the best we could to not be in that situation ourselves.


I relate to this so much. Good on you! I am frustrated when I see my parents unable to stand up from the chair. They are not even old. I decided to not be like them. Everyone thinks other people exercise to lose weight, I exercise so one day I can be a fit old lady carrying my own groceries and being able to stand up without issues.


----------



## eagle1002us

Special for Gnuj (I'm pretty sure you have not
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ven't seen this koala pile-up )


----------



## eagle1002us

Senselle said:


> I relate to this so much. Good on you! I am frustrated when I see my parents unable to stand up from the chair. They are not even old. I decided to not be like them. Everyone thinks other people exercise to lose weight, I exercise so one day I can be a fit old lady carrying my own groceries and being able to stand up without issues.


Fit and limber.  A++++  How about maintaining balance?  Does anyone pursue exercises for that?


----------



## Happyish

Can anyone identify this Hermes bag? I assume it's discontinued. It looks like the Atlas but I don't think it came in this size and that it's something else. I would appreciate any and all suggestions! Thank you!


----------



## Happyish

eagle1002us said:


> I was thinking about the koala pictured in this post.  Initially I thought that one eye looked blue (there are a few koalas that have blue eyes) but then I thought the eye had a film over it.   And look at the other eye!!!   It's been attacked by some corrosive infection and that would be chlamydia which can cause koalas to go blind.  Plus it attacks the reproductive and urinary tracts.  It's cured by antibiotics.  If koalas take them, there's a chance they'll lose the gut bacteria [which they got from their mother] which allows them to eat eucalyptus  The leaves are toxic but the gut bacteria and the 18 to 22 hours koalas sleep each day (prolonged digestion) neutralizes the toxicity.  I know of a couple of people who got C.difficile from taking antibiotics. am
> 
> There's a suburb of Sydney which has the only chlamydia-free koalas in Australia.  That population has done well, it's expanded.  However developers are leveling eucalyptus in that area so they can build houses and highway infrastructure.  Koalas are losing the trees they feed on and live in, that's habitat loss.  There is a huge number of eucalyptus species and koalas are fussy eaters who want what they want.  Not a problem in a large forest but you get the picture.  They get stressed and then they get sick.  Supposedly a 'Great Koala Park" was going to be created so they'd have their space and their trees.  Hasn't happened.  There's nothing on the horizon that suggests the park will ever exist..
> 
> I knew domesticated pets, dogs and cats, have their ups and downs, things go well and then they don't.  I'm finding out that getting involved with any animals, even wild ones, can be sad and disconcerting.  Even at a huge distance from Australia, the problems are there to see.
> 
> Thanks for listening.  Here's a picture of a happy koala -- they do exist.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297288


Maybe you should start a dedicated Koala thread rather than include it in a Hermes Chat thread.


----------



## eagle1002us

Happyish said:


> Maybe you should start a dedicated Koala thread rather than include it in a Hermes Chat thread.


Happyish, that's an interesting idea.  Not sure, tho, that I want to be that involved with koalas, whereas it's clear to me that I do want to remain committed to Hermes comings and goings, products, user experience, etc.   There are facebook groups focused on koalas.  Even they are not purely koala, however.   Kangaroos jump in, a recent post featured a platypus, etc.  What keeps the koala groups focused on their animal is that koalas are so darn cute.  They are Mother Nature's teddy bears.  In fact, a young koala who has been separated from its mum are often given actual stuffed Teddies to cling to, just as they would with their mums.  The teddies comfort them.  I read of someone who sent a box of Teddies to a rescue operation in Australia around Christmas.  The gift was very welcome.  But thanks for your suggestion and interest in koalas.  (It would be hard to live in a world w/o koalas.  Australia recently declared them on the verge of extinction.  If Hermes conked out too I don't know what I'd do.  (:


----------



## luvbagsandpups

Went to the Beverly hills location this week and my SA literally showed me the empty drawers where calvis should be. They didn't have anything I was interested in. Not RTW, fine jewelry, shoes, SLGs or bags. He did say they were receiving shipments and would flag a bunch of things for be and text me pictures when they arrived. Are others experiencing the same thing with H?


----------



## acrowcounted

bagsrock said:


> Went to the Beverly hills location this week and my SA literally showed me the empty drawers where calvis should be. They didn't have anything I was interested in. Not RTW, fine jewelry, shoes, SLGs or bags. He did say they were receiving shipments and would flag a bunch of things for be and text me pictures when they arrived. Are others experiencing the same thing with H?


Yes, every store every country for months now.


----------



## eagle1002us

acrowcounted said:


> Yes, every store every country for months now.


What this suggests is that the release of A-W Hermes might not occur before, say, September.  I don't know, I'm just guessing.   Are the shortages of new HS due to Covid shutdowns or other manufacturing glitch?


----------



## Hermezzy

bagsrock said:


> Went to the Beverly hills location this week and my SA literally showed me the empty drawers where calvis should be. They didn't have anything I was interested in. Not RTW, fine jewelry, shoes, SLGs or bags. He did say they were receiving shipments and would flag a bunch of things for be and text me pictures when they arrived. Are others experiencing the same thing with H?


Yes- was at the BevHills store 2 wks ago and same thing...just barren.  When I walked in the SA told me what bags were in the back, probably just to save himself another person asking what they had and him having to say "no, we don't have that..."....


----------



## hermes1011

Hi everyone! 
i would love to hear some opinions on the verrou 21 bag.Just any pros and cons you guys have to say about the bag. 
thanks so much in advance!!!


----------



## elenam12345

hi everyone - is there a thread about how much prespent everyone had with that specfic SA until they got their first bagoffer ?


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Special for *@Gnuj*:


----------



## ctsq7

I tried searching for this, but my google skills seem to not be sophisticated enough
I'm wondering if Hermes RTW is handmade or hand sewn, or perhaps hand assembled at least
I have two cashmere and one polyester piece, all are extremely well made, but I was curious about this


----------



## fsadeli

Hi all, may I know what temperature range do you set to keep all your Hermes bags at home? Do you have a set temperature during Summer time?


----------



## eagle1002us

ctsq7 said:


> I tried searching for this, but my google skills seem to not be sophisticated enough
> I'm wondering if Hermes RTW is handmade or hand sewn, or perhaps hand assembled at least
> I have two cashmere and one polyester piece, all are extremely well made, but I was curious about this


I don't know the direct answer to your question and don't think it's necessarily on-line b/c it's a manufacturing decision that might change over time.  But an SA in a big H store in New York or Chicago might be able to answer you.  

i


----------



## Le Roy

Hi, sort of new here on TPF. Was here a long time ago and couldn’t remember my old login password. 
Does anyone know the name of this Hermes Garden Party?  TIA


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## hermes1011

Hi guys , I tried to find online but couldn’t find anywhere. Does anyone know how much egee clutches are new from Hermes? I know obviously they vary in price but an average starting price would be great. 
thanks so much.


----------



## ctsq7

I am being offered this pouch as a trade for a fountain pen of mine
I did some searches on the forum, but can't find any mention or pictures of Tutti Frutti items which look like this
Maybe it is the photo, but looks to be canvas and not leather
I'm not sure if I'll go for the trade yet, I doubt the inner pocket would fit any of my compacts
Well, if anyone happens to know about it, please chime in, especially dimensions 
I think it could be a fun splash of color in my black clemence Evelyne


----------



## eagle1002us

ctsq7 said:


> I am being offered this pouch as a trade for a fountain pen of mine
> I did some searches on the forum, but can't find any mention or pictures of Tutti Frutti items which look like this
> Maybe it is the photo, but looks to be canvas and not leather
> I'm not sure if I'll go for the trade yet, I doubt the inner pocket would fit any of my compacts
> Well, if anyone happens to know about it, please chime in, especially dimensions
> I think it could be a fun splash of color in my black clemence Evelyne


These fruit things IMO are from at least a decade ago.  I vaguely remember them. But they are fun.  That must be some fountain pen.  (Not that i know anything about fps).


----------



## Classy Collector

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5431574


Oh my gosh. I love koalas too!!! Maybe I’ll take a picture of my stuffed koala with some H bags to make it H theme haha. I got my stuffie from Australia zoo when I was a child and I still have it in another room after many years.


----------



## Classy Collector

eagle1002us said:


> These fruit things IMO are from at least a decade ago.  I vaguely remember them. But they are fun.  That must be some fountain pen.  (Not that i know anything about fps).


There are a few Tutti Frutti items at a Toronto consignment store (Oliver Jewelry).


----------



## eagle1002us

Classy Collector said:


> Oh my gosh. I love koalas too!!! Maybe I’ll take a picture of my stuffed koala with some H bags to make it H theme haha. I got my stuffie from Australia zoo when I was a child and I still have it in another room after many years.


*@Classy Collector*, please do.   It sounds like a really nice juxtaposition.  Certainly during this year and probably last year too I posted gobs of koala pictures in this chat thread.


----------



## eagle1002us

ctsq7 said:


> I am being offered this pouch as a trade for a fountain pen of mine
> I did some searches on the forum, but can't find any mention or pictures of Tutti Frutti items which look like this
> Maybe it is the photo, but looks to be canvas and not leather
> I'm not sure if I'll go for the trade yet, I doubt the inner pocket would fit any of my compacts
> Well, if anyone happens to know about it, please chime in, especially dimensions
> I think it could be a fun splash of color in my black clemence Evelyne


*@ctsq7 *In post #18,313  you'll see Classy Collector


#18,313

mentioned a store in Canada as a source of Tutti Fruiti items.


----------



## Classy Collector

eagle1002us said:


> *@Classy Collector*, please do.   It sounds like a really nice juxtaposition.  Certainly during this year and probably last year too I posted gobs of koala pictures in this chat thread.





Here  Koala even got the Chanel ribbon on lol


----------



## eagle1002us

Classy Collector said:


> View attachment 5440186
> 
> Here  Koala even got the Chanel ribbon on lol


Lovely pairing.  What color is the bag?  It looks fantastic.

Meet Boris.   He's so big he barely fits into a laundry basket.  I gather he had to get his eye healed and he'll be heading to an outside enclosure so that should cheer him up.


----------



## Classy Collector

eagle1002us said:


> Lovely pairing.  What color is the bag?  It looks fantastic.
> 
> Meet Boris.   He's so big he barely fits into a laundry basket.  I gather he had to get his eye healed and he'll be heading to an outside enclosure so that should cheer him up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440909


My Kelly is trench color.

Wait is your koala real???????!!!! How did you get a real koala??   Please let me know. I’m so curious and it’s my ultimate dream to be with real koala!


----------



## eagle1002us

Classy Collector said:


> My Kelly is trench color.
> 
> Wait is your koala real???????!!!! How did you get a real koala??   Please let me know. I’m so curious and it’s my ultimate dream to be with real koala!


I copy pictures from koala rescue efforts & shelters in Australia.  It's my dream too to hold/cuddle a koala.  I'd have to go to Australia for that.  A 12 hour flight.  But I've briefly met 1 or 2 people from the US who went to Australia and held a koala.  One person told me it was the experience of a lifetime and I truly believe that. 

I have been to the koala exhibit at the Palm Beach Zoo.  It was a warm day in January, a couple of koalas were held in an open-air shed sleeping away in the pleasant breeze.  I read once about a US person who hung around a US zoo and one day wore all her koala stuff and the zoo, who knew here let her hold the koala.   (I have a sweatshirt that reads, "My goal in life is to hold a koala," so I'm getting geared up just in case). 

There is some talk in Australia about koalas going extinct.  IMHO, I think the country is torn between creating new living spaces in the suburbs which of course generates income thru taxes vs. leaving the forests alone so the koalas can live and eat from them. I think they will come close to extinction --- 30,000 koalas were lost during Australia's 2019-2020 bushfire.  It's a climate like California and the Southwest, fires are endemic to the region. 

Do you think you could get to Australia or someplace with koalas?

I am glad to see what a trench-leather bag looks like.  When the centennial of WW1 came around, i was busy reading about it, watching tv programs, etc.  (I am a history buff).   So I was thrilled to see H issued trench leather and it was so timely, so "of the moment."   It's a beautiful color, Classy Collector, congrats.


----------



## Classy Collector

eagle1002us said:


> I copy pictures from koala rescue efforts & shelters in Australia.  It's my dream too to hold/cuddle a koala.  I'd have to go to Australia for that.  A 12 hour flight.  But I've briefly met 1 or 2 people from the US who went to Australia and held a koala.  One person told me it was the experience of a lifetime and I truly believe that.
> 
> I have been to the koala exhibit at the Palm Beach Zoo.  It was a warm day in January, a couple of koalas were held in an open-air shed sleeping away in the pleasant breeze.  I read once about a US person who hung around a US zoo and one day wore all her koala stuff and the zoo, who knew here let her hold the koala.   (I have a sweatshirt that reads, "My goal in life is to hold a koala," so I'm getting geared up just in case).
> 
> There is some talk in Australia about koalas going extinct.  IMHO, I think the country is torn between creating new living spaces in the suburbs which of course generates income thru taxes vs. leaving the forests alone so the koalas can live and eat from them. I think they will come close to extinction --- 30,000 koalas were lost during Australia's 2019-2020 bushfire.  It's a climate like California and the Southwest, fires are endemic to the region.
> 
> Do you think you could get to Australia or someplace with koalas?
> 
> I am glad to see what a trench-leather bag looks like.  When the centennial of WW1 came around, i was busy reading about it, watching tv programs, etc.  (I am a history buff).   So I was thrilled to see H issued trench leather and it was so timely, so "of the moment."   It's a beautiful color, Classy Collector, congrats.


Thank you so much re. handbag  Wow that’s amazing you’re also really into koalas and love koalas    I think you’re of few people. My husband initially wasn’t into koalas but now is since he met my koala stuffy haha.

Your idea is great. Wear many koala gears to show your interest and perhaps you’ll get special opportunity ^.^

I’ve been to Australia and held a koala before. It was a surreal experience. Zoo was very protective of koalas. They are an endangered specie in Australia.

I used to live in East Asia. Now I’m in Toronto and it’s a lonnng flight to Australia. My husband wants to go to San Diego Zoo one day and look at koalas. Apparently San Diego Zoo has the largest number of koalas outside of Australia.

Can’t wait to see more photos of koalas from you, wherever they’re from ^.^

Which city/town do you live in?


----------



## BreezyE

Has anyone seen any Kelly 35s being offered lately?  I asked my SA and she said they were hard to come by because of low demand.


----------



## ScarfBloke

eagle1002us said:


> I copy pictures from koala rescue efforts & shelters in Australia.  It's my dream too to hold/cuddle a koala.  I'd have to go to Australia for that.  A 12 hour flight.  But I've briefly met 1 or 2 people from the US who went to Australia and held a koala.  One person told me it was the experience of a lifetime and I truly believe that.
> 
> I have been to the koala exhibit at the Palm Beach Zoo.  It was a warm day in January, a couple of koalas were held in an open-air shed sleeping away in the pleasant breeze.  I read once about a US person who hung around a US zoo and one day wore all her koala stuff and the zoo, who knew here let her hold the koala.   (I have a sweatshirt that reads, "My goal in life is to hold a koala," so I'm getting geared up just in case).
> 
> There is some talk in Australia about koalas going extinct.  IMHO, I think the country is torn between creating new living spaces in the suburbs which of course generates income thru taxes vs. leaving the forests alone so the koalas can live and eat from them. I think they will come close to extinction --- 30,000 koalas were lost during Australia's 2019-2020 bushfire.  It's a climate like California and the Southwest, fires are endemic to the region.
> 
> Do you think you could get to Australia or someplace with koalas?
> 
> I am glad to see what a trench-leather bag looks like.  When the centennial of WW1 came around, i was busy reading about it, watching tv programs, etc.  (I am a history buff).   So I was thrilled to see H issued trench leather and it was so timely, so "of the moment."   It's a beautiful color, Classy Collector, congrats.


You can only hold a koala in Queensland - it is illegal in all other states and territories.  When I was a kid I held one and I didn't like it as the claws dug so deeply into me, the handler had to take it off!  So I just held onto its back while it cuddled my sister!

Yes, the bushfires wiped out so many across the eastern states of Australia.  We have some friends who have a property and it is fun to go koala spotting!  You look out for the scratch marks on the trees and go from there.

ScarfBloke.


----------



## eagle1002us

Classy Collector said:


> Thank you so much re. handbag  Wow that’s amazing you’re also really into koalas and love koalas    I think you’re of few people. My husband initially wasn’t into koalas but now is since he met my koala stuffy haha.
> 
> Your idea is great. Wear many koala gears to show your interest and perhaps you’ll get special opportunity ^.^
> 
> I’ve been to Australia and held a koala before. It was a surreal experience. Zoo was very protective of koalas. They are an endangered specie in Australia.
> 
> I used to live in East Asia. Now I’m in Toronto and it’s a lonnng flight to Australia. My husband wants to go to San Diego Zoo one day and look at koalas. Apparently San Diego Zoo has the largest number of koalas outside of Australia.
> 
> Can’t wait to see more photos of koalas from you, wherever they’re from ^.^
> 
> Which city/town do you live in?





ScarfBloke said:


> You can only hold a koala in Queensland - it is illegal in all other states and territories.  When I was a kid I held one and I didn't like it as the claws dug so deeply into me, the handler had to take it off!  So I just held onto its back while it cuddled my sister!
> 
> Yes, the bushfires wiped out so many across the eastern states of Australia.  We have some friends who have a property and it is fun to go koala spotting!  You look out for the scratch marks on the trees and go from there.
> 
> ScarfBloke.


I've seen a recent picture where there was a huge pile of scat at the foot of a tree where koala(s) lived.  Each looked like a small roll of leaves.  Geez, what could that resemble?  I've seen a couple of rings (jewelry), one high end, and one quite inexpensive.  Each had a koala smoking something that is intended to be smoked. The high end Koala ring is referred to as Stogie, which makes the point nicely.  I've seen speculation that koalas get high from eucalyptus -- a proposition which is meant to be humorous as the leaves are naturally toxic. 



ScarfBloke said:


> You can only hold a koala in Queensland - it is illegal in all other states and territories.  When I was a kid I held one and I didn't like it as the claws dug so deeply into me, the handler had to take it off!  So I just held onto its back while it cuddled my sister!
> 
> Yes, the bushfires wiped out so many across the eastern states of Australia.  We have some friends who have a property and it is fun to go koala spotting!  You look out for the scratch marks on the trees and go from there.
> 
> ScarfBloke.


*@ScarfBloke*, was the fur really soft?  That's what I've heard.  Koala pictures often pick up the soft fluffiness of their fur and each time I see one I want to hold a koala.
Even tho koalas get gut bacteria from their mother which allows them to eat leaf (whole 'nother story), years of eating just eucalyptus leaves catches up with them over time. I don't think they're a robust species, but they are damn cute.  Even the young koalas, called joeys (same as baby kangaroos and other juvenile marsupials -- pouch animals) seem to me pretty fragile, with susceptibility to renal disease and other conditions hard-to-identify and treat)


----------



## eagle1002us

On a warm day koalas really know how to chill.  They are not uptight animals.  Lovely.


----------



## topglamchic

Hello, I am hoping for some help.  I have a beautiful shiny embossed crocodile vintage kelly (that I have yet to reveal as I am still in amazement by it).  Vintage Kelly's did not come with straps.  Can anyone suggest where I can get a strap made to match the shiny embossed crocodile?
Thanks so much


----------



## eagle1002us

A rescued barn owl.  If I was a mouse I'd die of fright at the sight of that owl's face.


----------



## eagle1002us

Before they learn to fly, young barn owls strengthen their muscles by striding, then sprinting in the fields.  This owl is from the Netherlands.  This is a very impressive picture.


----------



## hermesvc

Hi loves new here. I was wondering if a suede birkin is rare ? Any insight would be helpful ! Can’t find much on this site about suedes


----------



## acrowcounted

hermesvc said:


> Hi loves new here. I was wondering if a suede birkin is rare ? Any insight would be helpful ! Can’t find much on this site about suedes


Suedes, or as H called it, Veau Doblis, are fairly rare, especially because they were mostly rested for years and have just come back this season. So they are as rare as any other exact combo is but without the backup of having been available for years and are just starting to come into the store deliveries for the season.


----------



## eagle1002us

acrowcounted said:


> Suedes, or as H called it, Veau Doblis, are fairly rare, especially because they were mostly rested for years and have just come back this season. So they are as rare as any other exact combo is but without the backup of having been available for years and are just starting to come into the store deliveries for the season.


I knew the French term for suede began with a D, but glad you said Doblis so I didn't go nuts trying to remember it.  Thx!


----------



## Giulia Roma

Hello everyone! I don’t know if I’m on the right thread but the other day I bought a pair of oran sandals and yesterday I used them for the first time for a couple of hours and I noticed that one sandal got ruined on the sole underneath on the tip, the sole raised a little bit (I attach few pics) (pardon my English) 
I showed this to sa and she said they have to send them in Paris to get em fixed 
The thing is that I’m probably gonna have them back in september/october… and i purposely got em for my upcoming vacation and this summer
Do you know what should I do, if it’s possible to have an exchange?  
Since I barely used them (
Sorry for the long text 
Thank you in advance if anyone can help me


----------



## acrowcounted

Giulia Roma said:


> Hello everyone! I don’t know if I’m on the right thread but the other day I bought a pair of oran sandals and yesterday I used them for the first time for a couple of hours and I noticed that one sandal got ruined on the sole underneath on the tip, the sole raised a little bit (I attach few pics) (pardon my English)
> I showed this to sa and she said they have to send them in Paris to get em fixed
> The thing is that I’m probably gonna have them back in september/october… and i purposely got em for my upcoming vacation and this summer
> Do you know what should I do, if it’s possible to have an exchange?
> Since I barely used them (
> Sorry for the long text
> Thank you in advance if anyone can help me
> 
> View attachment 5525574
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525575
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525576


Unfortunately they only do returns or exchanges for unworn items available for immediate resale. These would fall under normal wear and tear as far as H is concerned and I would assume that even the repair costs would be on you if they sent them away. This kind of wear in one day sadly isn’t unheard of, though not the norm. You could try a local cobbler for quicker (and likely cheaper) repairs.


----------



## Giulia Roma

acrowcounted said:


> Unfortunately they only do returns or exchanges for unworn items available for immediate resale. These would fall under normal wear and tear as far as H is concerned and I would assume that even the repair costs would be on you if they sent them away. This kind of wear in one day sadly isn’t unheard of, though not the norm. You could try a local cobbler for quicker (and likely cheaper) repairs.


Thank you for your response and advices!!


----------



## eagle1002us

With Hermes, sadly,  if you're in for a nickel then you're in for a dime in these kinds of situations.
They're just very rigid.


----------



## pasdedeux1

Have those repaired locally and a rubber sole put on. Your sandals will last much longer if you do.


----------



## eagle1002us

pasdedeux1 said:


> Have those repaired locally and a rubber sole put on. Your sandals will last much longer if you do.


Great suggestion, *@pasdedeux1*


----------



## Asher Rosen

Very interesting, because this does not happen often.


----------



## Giulia Roma

pasdedeux1 said:


> Have those repaired locally and a rubber sole put on. Your sandals will last much longer if you do.


Thank you so much for your advice!! This morning Im gonna contact also client service and see what they say but I think I’m gonna do so! Thank you


----------



## saskiamoet

Hello! I wanted to know if there’s a section in this forum where members can share items they are selling? Or another group for that etc. thanks!!


----------



## Alilt

Does anyone think US prices will go down eventually since our dollar matches, I am so sick of being robbed by pricing.


----------



## H11

Anyone know if a pouchette is considered a quota bag in the US?


----------



## luvednotspoiled

You know what they say, once you start you can’t stop.  On a whim I purchased a *gold MM Ulysses notebook cover… and want more!* I’m obsessed.  

Preferably a GM in black or etoupe, or another MM in black, etoupe, orange (dream), or any other color that goes with my gold and isn’t brown. 

I’ve been tirelessly stalking the Hermes website, but would love any advice on how to get my hands on my new obsession. Recommended SA? Any and all help would be greatly appreciated! ♥️ TIA!


----------



## acrowcounted

NH11 said:


> Anyone know if a pouchette is considered a quota bag in the US?


In exotic leather, yes. In swift leather, no.


----------



## acrowcounted

luvednotspoiled said:


> You know what they say, once you start you can’t stop.  On a whim I purchased a *gold MM Ulysses notebook cover… and want more!* I’m obsessed.
> 
> Preferably a GM in black or etoupe, or another MM in black, etoupe, orange (dream), or any other color that goes with my gold and isn’t brown.
> 
> I’ve been tirelessly stalking the Hermes website, but would love any advice on how to get my hands on my new obsession. Recommended SA? Any and all help would be greatly appreciated! ♥️ TIA!


Just go in to your local H store and inquire about it. The SAs will likely be happy to be asked something that’s not a Birkin for a change.


----------



## luvednotspoiled

acrowcounted said:


> Just go in to your local H store and inquire about it. The SAs will likely be happy to be asked something that’s not a Birkin for a change.


Unfortunately there are no stores in Scottsdale, my only purchases have been online or at the flagship in Paris.


----------



## acrowcounted

luvednotspoiled said:


> Unfortunately there are no stores in Scottsdale, my only purchases have been online or at the flagship in Paris.


Next time you are traveling then! Most SAs won’t take on new remote clients without meeting face to face first, especially for a leather goods purchase.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

has anyone ever purchased a MZ Wallace metro tote to carry their birkins in when traveling? I'm picking up a B35 in Europe next month and would like to fit it in a tote when I fly back. Currently debating between the large and medium metro totes and feeling conflicted - medium's base width is slightly less than B35's width but the large metro seems waaay too big.


----------



## luvednotspoiled

acrowcounted said:


> Next time you are traveling then! Most SAs won’t take on new remote clients without meeting face to face first, especially for a leather goods purchase.


Just got lucky, Vert-De-Gris in MM just popped up online! Mission accomplished. Thanks anyways


----------



## CCchanel

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> has anyone ever purchased a MZ Wallace metro tote to carry their birkins in when traveling? I'm picking up a B35 in Europe next month and would like to fit it in a tote when I fly back. Currently debating between the large and medium metro totes and feeling conflicted - medium's base width is slightly less than B35's width but the large metro seems waaay too big.


I have not used A MZ Wallace tote to carry on my Birkins when traveling ...seems like a  large would be way to go I believe, allowing enough room for box/bag. I do however use a small carry on/w/rollers luggage for my 28 & 35 Birkins when flying & just a heads up works wonderful.


----------



## Asher Rosen

Hi Everyone, I am wondering if anyone has a good SA in Paris. I am moving this month and would love a recommendation. Also, has anyone had luck getting a birkin, kelly, or consance in Paris without much history?
Thanks!


----------



## eagle1002us

Alilt said:


> Does anyone think US prices will go down eventually since our dollar matches, I am so sick of being robbed by pricing.


In my experience, H raises prices almost annually round about February.  I have not paid attention to prices increases since I haven't been in a boutique since 2019.  However, I notice that resale prices have increased so that that option for buying is not as great as it used to be (I'm not referring to ebay, it's always been kinda wacky).   Resale price increases undoubtedly track H prices increases, even selling for the same price as H.


----------



## eagle1002us

This picture is from the Owls FB group.  This is an incredib
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
le picture, talk about dressing for success!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Does someone know if the Brides de Gala blanket is thinner than the Avalon blanket?


----------



## celine0120

How could I get a jaune poussin evelyne TPM from boutique  It seems like it is a seasonal color.


----------



## acrowcounted

celine0120 said:


> How could I get a jaune poussin evelyne TPM from boutique  It seems like it is a seasonal color.


Go into your store and ask the SA. They should be able to see if any of that color are still on order and due to be delivered to the boutique. If not, your only choices are resale, wait for a similar color to be released, or wait for Jaune Poussin to be rereleased.


----------



## Alilt

eagle1002us said:


> In my experience, H raises prices almost annually round about February.  I have not paid attention to prices increases since I haven't been in a boutique since 2019.  However, I notice that resale prices have increased so that that option for buying is not as great as it used to be (I'm not referring to ebay, it's always been kinda wacky).   Resale price increases undoubtedly track H prices increases, even selling for the same price as H.


I was referring to the Euro and US dollar matching. When will the US prices be priced more equivalent.


----------



## acrowcounted

Alilt said:


> I was referring to the Euro and US dollar matching. When will the US prices be priced more equivalent.


I don’t think it will happen, or if it does, prices will go down $5-$50 per item, nothing huge. Instead I would think they might just go easy on/eliminate the normal February increases next year.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5575112


The mums are so loving toward their joeys.  It's really a pleasure to look at such tenderness.


----------



## 0Mary

Hi! I will be visiting Miami soon and made an appointment for mid August. Is the evelyne tpm impossible to get on a first visit? I was lucky to get one online two summers ago, but seems impossible to get one online now. I guess my question is will I need to buy a few things and create a relationship with an SA to get an Evelyne tpm at a later date? Thanks so much for any insight!


----------



## Classy Collector

Yes yes! There are still koala photos in Hermes chat forum


----------



## Classy Collector

P.S. I follow an account on IG. I believe it belongs to a professional photographer. The account posts koala photos and videos from zoo in Japan.

@ koarachans

Hermes x koalas forever! Cute!


----------



## eagle1002us

I am also very fond of owls.  This one looks like she's all lacy including her bloomers.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Le Roy

Hopefully I am in the right place to ask this. Does anyone know or have a pic of how slouchy a Picotin 22 can get? Specifically the handles, how badly do they slouch down when placed on the chair/table?
Yes, I will be getting an insert for the base. (recs on which one you use will be appreciated TIA)  
Thank you


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

This photo I really like.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

Classy Collector said:


> Yes yes! There are still koala photos in Hermes chat forum


Hi Classy, I posted 4 koala pictures in chat and an owl or two.  Enjoy!


----------



## QuelleFromage

0Mary said:


> Hi! I will be visiting Miami soon and made an appointment for mid August. Is the evelyne tpm impossible to get on a first visit? I was lucky to get one online two summers ago, but seems impossible to get one online now. I guess my question is will I need to buy a few things and create a relationship with an SA to get an Evelyne tpm at a later date? Thanks so much for any insight!


Nothing is impossible! It is always worth asking. While it's a popular bag, if they have them in stock and no existing clients have been asking, all the stores I shop at will sell a TPM to a walk-in.


----------



## Classy Collector

Koala and Hermes!!!


----------



## Classy Collector

And… I saw and bought a new sleep shirt. It has koala on it. I swear I slept so well last night because I wore the sleep shirt lol. Here’s the photo.


----------



## amdmarques

I just got a Kelly 28 retourne Veau Evercolor Bleu Lin that comes with a normal shoulder strap. But after I was wondering if I could get a longer strap in the same colour to be able to wear it crossbody. Do you know if I can order that in any shop at any time. Does it need to be in the same shop I got the bag from? Below pic for reference. I’m so excited my very first Hermes bag!!!


----------



## Helventara

amdmarques said:


> Do you know if I can order that in any shop at any time. Does it need to be in the same shop I got the bag from?


Yes, you can order it anytime. I think you can order it from any shop but I ordered mine from the same shop I bought the bag from. Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## amdmarques

Thank you. I got mine from the Lisbon shop as it was where I did my wishlist a year ago but moved to Germany recently so need to go to my local now in Frankfurt to get that


----------



## Bentley1

Hi everyone, which thread would be the best place to chat about Hermes special orders? TIA!


----------



## acrowcounted

Bentley1 said:


> Hi everyone, which thread would be the best place to chat about Hermes special orders? TIA!


The special orders thread.


----------



## Bentley1

acrowcounted said:


> The special orders thread.


Ok, Thank you so much!


----------



## eagle1002us

Classy Collector said:


> Koala and Hermes!!!
> View attachment 5588874


Wonderful koala and certainly a very classy one wearing a Chanel ribbon and leaning against a lovely kelly.  How many koalas have experiences like that?  Not too many, which is why your little darling is so special.


----------



## Jktgal

Just want to post this - some offering of H bags on a reseller site online based in Jakarta. This site started out as selling used luxury but fairly recently expanded to reselling new items. FYI I'm not affiliated but just want to show the buying power of people in Asia and give perspective to people.
The new B25 gold/etoupe epsom is USD37.5k.


----------



## Helventara

Jktgal said:


> Just want to post this - some offering of H bags on a reseller site online based in Jakarta. This site started out as selling used luxury but fairly recently expanded to reselling new items. FYI I'm not affiliated but just want to show the buying power of people in Asia and give perspective to people.
> The new B25 gold/etoupe epsom is USD37.5k.
> 
> View attachment 5589762


Just want to say @Jktgal that your handle name makes me smile each time you post. I am from Jkt and despite the chaos, I miss it from time to time.


----------



## Classy Collector

eagle1002us said:


> Wonderful koala and certainly a very classy one wearing a Chanel ribbon and leaning against a lovely kelly.  How many koalas have experiences like that?  Not too many, which is why your little darling is so special.


Aw thank you so much. They sure are special little ones!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Classy Collector said:


> Koala and Hermes!!!
> View attachment 5588874





Classy Collector said:


> Aw thank you so much. They sure are special little ones!!





Here ya go, CC!  Another one to drool over!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Bentley1 said:


> Hi everyone, which thread would be the best place to chat about Hermes special orders? TIA!


I think there's a thread on that topic in the upper part of tpf where there is several threads on H bags.


----------



## Nuggetz

Hi guys I noticed a sub forum called “Hermes shopping” doesn’t exist anymore ? That was used for advise and shopping destinations


----------



## acrowcounted

Nuggetz said:


> Hi guys I noticed a sub forum called “Hermes shopping” doesn’t exist anymore ? That was used for advise and shopping destinations


It still exists, just more difficult to find. https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/hermes-shopping.57/


----------



## haute okole

BVBookshop said:


> Just want to say @Jktgal that your handle name makes me smile each time you post. I am from Jkt and despite the chaos, I miss it from time to time.





BVBookshop said:


> Just want to say @Jktgal that your handle name makes me smile each time you post. I am from Jkt and despite the chaos, I miss it from time to time.


@Jktgal, me too.  I graduated from high school at JIS, at the time Jakarta International School.  My closest friends are still my high school friends even though I graduated in 1981!  Some of my happiest memories are of times spent in Bali and Jakarta.  I live in the US now, but I still see them as often as monthly.  I was last there in 2018 for a high school reunion in Bali.


----------



## Helventara

haute okole said:


> @Jktgal, me too.  I graduated from high school at JIS, at the time Jakarta International School.  My closest friends are still my high school friends even though I graduated in 1981!  Some of my happiest memories are of times spent in Bali and Jakarta.  I live in the US now, but I still see them as often as monthly.  I was last there in 2018 for a high school reunion in Bali.


Hey!  Another Jkt fan. Nice to 'meet' you. Currently living in Europe and I do miss Asia.  Europe is great and all but nothing beats the energy of Asian cities:  Singapore and Jakarta are my obvious favourites as I grew up there.

PS: also want to comment. I've been wondering for a very long time what kind of spaceship is on your profile picture until you posted Hermes BH  .  Very cool shot.


----------



## haute okole

BVBookshop said:


> Hey!  Another Jkt fan. Nice to 'meet' you. Currently living in Europe and I do miss Asia.  Europe is great and all but nothing beats the energy of Asian cities:  Singapore and Jakarta are my obvious favourites as I grew up there.
> 
> PS: also want to comment. I've been wondering for a very long time what kind of spaceship is on your profile picture until you posted Hermes BH  .  Very cool shot.


That space ship is a photo of the staircase at the Beverly Hills Hermes store.  My daughter is into architecture and design and took the photos.  Lol!  Obviously my HAPPY PLACE!


----------



## eagle1002us

Classy Collector said:


> And… I saw and bought a new sleep shirt. It has koala on it. I swear I slept so well last night because I wore the sleep shirt lol. Here’s the photo.
> View attachment 5588876





And here's a dreamy and dreaming koala for you, *@Classy Collector*!  Big wave to *@Gnuj*


----------



## tutung

haute okole said:


> That space ship is a photo of the staircase at the Beverly Hills Hermes store.  My daughter is into architecture and design and took the photos.  Lol!  Obviously my HAPPY PLACE!
> 
> View attachment 5590508
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590510
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590511


Love the top!! Any reference or name to it?


----------



## tutung

Hi everyone, I am going to visit Geneva for a few days in September, hoping to score some goodies and bags for my birthday  Knowing that a B/K would be difficult for a tourist, would still like to see if anyone has recent experience in the Geneva store? Is it hard to come by any bags  at all? What about a mini lindy? Does it require any pre-spend there? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## eagle1002us

Classy Collector said:


> And… I saw and bought a new sleep shirt. It has koala on it. I swear I slept so well last night because I wore the sleep shirt lol. Here’s the photo.
> View attachment 5588876







Classy Collector said:


> And… I saw and bought a new sleep shirt. It has koala on it. I swear I slept so well last night because I wore the sleep shirt lol. Here’s the photo.
> View attachment 5588876


----------



## eagle1002us

haute okole said:


> That space ship is a photo of the staircase at the Beverly Hills Hermes store.  My daughter is into architecture and design and took the photos.  Lol!  Obviously my HAPPY PLACE!
> 
> View attachment 5590508
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590510
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590511


Now, here's a Hermes's dream come true!!!  Lovely picture.


----------



## haute okole

tutung said:


> Love the top!! Any reference or name to it?


Oh my Gosh, I will have to get back to you.  It is about 3-4 years old now.


----------



## eagle1002us

Here's a nice confused-looking owl.  Love his furry leggings.


----------



## RL1980

tutung said:


> Hi everyone, I am going to visit Geneva for a few days in September, hoping to score some goodies and bags for my birthday  Knowing that a B/K would be difficult for a tourist, would still like to see if anyone has recent experience in the Geneva store? Is it hard to come by any bags  at all? What about a mini lindy? Does it require any pre-spend there?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi , iam in geneva now . B ,K and C on wish list but u can ask .The SA s seems to be nice . I met a lovely SA and bought a chypre which was not available in paris , munich or germany. I have seen people were buying, picotine, evelyn and other bags . She asked me to visit again for a mini evelyn as it wasn’t available on the day. I didnt have pre spend and its the first time in store for me


----------



## tutung

RL1980 said:


> Hi , iam in geneva now . B ,K and C on wish list but u can ask .The SA s seems to be nice . I met a lovely SA and bought a chypre which was not available in paris , munich or germany. I have seen people were buying, picotine, evelyn and other bags . She asked me to visit again for a mini evelyn as it wasn’t available on the day. I didnt have pre spend and its the first time in store for me


That’s encouraging! Thank you for the info!! I know b/k/c would be difficult but I also aim for a mini lindy  hope you can score what you want and I look forward to your good news


----------



## Jktgal

@BVBookshop @haute okole i definitely appreciate asia more than when i was younger when anything western seemed superior - now i'm, like, meh, lemme have asia.


----------



## eagle1002us

These barn owls sure are lookers.  This one
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 apparently glitters with stardust.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## Helventara

J'adoreHermes said:


> I can’t believe I had never tried it before. It’s just perfect! I was initially afraid it might weigh down the sangles, but to my surprise, it doesn’t.


There’s no action in my shot so I post here instead.

This is my first Kelly and I initially struggled to find a place for the clochette. The clochette slaps the bag when I move, or when I open the flap. Very annoying.
In the new location, I am pleased, it is displayed but out of the way.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Oh


eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5590876
> 
> Here's a nice confused-looking owl.  Love his furry leggings.


Oh! How Precious   
I LOVE Owls! So much so that I've decided that 'if' I ever get a tattoo (unlikely but never say never) I would choose to have an owl as my tattoo of choice.
I adore their faces so much.


----------



## eagle1002us

Meet Enzo. What a great name.  It has class.







maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Oh
> 
> Oh! How Precious
> I LOVE Owls! So much so that I've decided that 'if' I ever get a tattoo (unlikely but never say never) I would choose to have an owl as my tattoo of choice.
> I adore their faces so much.


Great minds think alike maxroxxherhandbags!   I took a night school class on Raptors and then on Owls.  There was a field trip for owls on a snowy January day.  (Our Middle Atlantic area barely gets any snow now but 50 years ago it did.  We went to the C&O Canel towpath and there was a Snowy Owl truly in his element sitting in a tree.   Glorious!!

Did you get any of the Amazones HS that came out a while ago?  I think that's the one that has an owl on one corner.   I would like to get a pendant of Athena with an owl perched on her shoulder.  I've never see any like that, Athena evidently plays second fiddle to Medusa.   I like Medusa too but she usually has a resting ***** face when she's depicted and I'm not too thrilled about that.

I did see a Medusa piece of jewelery where her eyes were two opals, maybe yellowish.  Nicely creepy!  The opals have a blank "I'm not really here" gaze.  I think it was an antique piece of jewelry.   

The 70's were great, everyone was wearing their owl.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## missdumpling

Hello everyone  My SA promised me a quota bag from my wishlist before labor day weekend, which is in 2 weeks. 

I haven't heard from her yet and was wondering what everyone's opinion or suggestion was in checking in with her to see if there were any updates, and what i should text without sounding too greedy.

TIA


----------



## acrowcounted

missdumpling said:


> Hello everyone  My SA promised me a quota bag from my wishlist before labor day weekend, which is in 2 weeks.
> 
> I haven't heard from her yet and was wondering what everyone's opinion or suggestion was in checking in with her to see if there were any updates, and what i should text without sounding too greedy.
> 
> TIA


What region of the world are you in? It’s very odd for SAs to make fulfillment date promises, and when they do, it’s still usually pretty vague like “hopefully we can find you something by your birthday” and not actually a ”promise.” SAs don’t control when or which stock comes in to the store, nor if the SM will allow the SA to offer it to a given client. I’m guessing there is a misunderstanding here (SA saying a vague “try to” and you being hopeful and hearing that as a definite) but yes, you should check in with her. What typically works best is to schedule an appointment and shop for other things.


----------



## missdumpling

acrowcounted said:


> What region of the world are you in? It’s very odd for SAs to make fulfillment date promises, and when they do, it’s still usually pretty vague like “hopefully we can find you something by your birthday” and not actually a ”promise.” SAs don’t control when or which stock comes in to the store, nor if the SM will allow the SA to offer it to a given client. I’m guessing there is a misunderstanding here (SA saying a vague “try to” and you being hopeful and hearing that as a definite) but yes, you should check in with her. What typically works best is to schedule an appointment and shop for other things.


USA, Apologies, She ddnt use the word promise but told me she'd make sure that I'd have a bag by a certain date. Thank you


----------



## eagle1002us

acrowcounted said:


> What region of the world are you in? It’s very odd for SAs to make fulfillment date promises, and when they do, it’s still usually pretty vague like “hopefully we can find you something by your birthday” and not actually a ”promise.” SAs don’t control when or which stock comes in to the store, nor if the SM will allow the SA to offer it to a given client. I’m guessing there is a misunderstanding here (SA saying a vague “try to” and you being hopeful and hearing that as a definite) but yes, you should check in with her. What typically works best is to schedule an appointment and shop for other things.


I agree, especially with the last line b/c shopping for other things subtly reminds the SA that you are a valuable customer.  It's also an opportunity to discuss in general the bag situation perhaps in a round-about way that prompts the SA to remember that she was optimistic about getting a bag in for you.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Back to Owls…. I had no idea they had such long legs under all their plumage until my friend showed me this picture online.
I love how ashamed the poor owl looks at having his legs on show!
@eagle1002us Sadly I never get to see Owls in the wild here in the UK.
As a child I wanted a pet Owl really really badly...I always was a bit of an oddball I guess!


----------



## eagle1002us

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Back to Owls…. I had no idea they had such long legs under all their plumage until my friend showed me this picture online.
> I love how indignant the poor owl looks at having his legs on show
> View attachment 5592912


OMG, that is really an owl?  Maybe he gets his legs shaved b/c the other owls I posted had furry-looking legs.  This is a really great owl you found.   if you find the name of this species I'd love to know.  I'm trying to think what kind of food this one eats in the wild.  B/c the long legs look to me like he's trying to avoid some gunk when he picks up the food with his talons.  It's truly hysterical.  Can you imagine the Les Amazones HS with this owl in one corner?  I'd buy the scarf right away.  I love goofy looking animals.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

eagle1002us said:


> OMG, that is really an owl?  Maybe he gets his legs shaved b/c the other owls I posted had furry-looking legs.  This is a really great owl you found.   if you find the name of this species I'd love to know.  I'm trying to think what kind of food this one eats in the wild.  B/c the long legs look to me like he's trying to avoid some gunk when he picks up the food with his talons.  It's truly hysterical.  Can you imagine the Les Amazones HS with this owl in one corner?  I'd buy the scarf right away.  I love goofy looking animals.


I've been googling 'owl legs' (sad but true ) and found lots of similar photos but nothing about what the actual name of this species is.
Try googling 'Owl legs' its an eye-opener including some hilarious photos!
BTW I too remember the 70's when Owls were somewhat in fashion, and I vaguely remember my mother having some crazy Owl pendant that was somehow jointed so when it dangled it used to jingle and move.
She probably brought it from a hippie in Portobello Rd market...
Those were the days!


----------



## eagle1002us

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I've been googling 'owl legs' (sad but true ) and found lots of similar photos but nothing about what the actual name of this species is.
> Try googling 'Owl legs' its an eye-opener including some hilarious photos!
> BTW I too remember the 70's when Owls were somewhat in fashion, and I vaguely remember my mother having some crazy Owl pendant that was somehow jointed so when it dangled it used to jingle and move.
> She probably brought it from a hippie in Portobello Rd market...
> Those were the days!


Indeed, those were the days for jewelry-inspired comradery.  In the eighties I recall that crown pins were worn.  A couple of decades later I got a Minnie Mouse pin from ebay where she's a cheerleader waving a pom-pom.  And a pin of Mickey bursting out of a frame shaped like a star.  Nobody wears pins anymore.  
Maybe that owl was the offspring of an ordinary owl and an ostrich or flamingo?


----------



## Luxencoffee

Jige Elan 29 touch clutch
					

Clutch in Swift calfskin and polished Niloticus lizard with H tab closure  Made in France




					www.hermes.com


----------



## Luxencoffee

Guess they decided to bless online stock






						Women's Bags and Clutches
					

Looking for women bags and clutches, take a dive into the latest Hermès collections of leather handbags, shoulderbags or crossbody bags made with Hermès knowhow




					www.hermes.com


----------



## Luxencoffee

Evelyne III 29 bag
					

Bag in taurillon Clemence leather with adjustable shoulder strap, perforated leather "H", exterior pocket, leather tab closure and palladium-plated hardware  Made in France




					www.hermes.com


----------



## Buildingprofile

Luxencoffee said:


> Guess they decided to bless online stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women's Bags and Clutches
> 
> 
> Looking for women bags and clutches, take a dive into the latest Hermès collections of leather handbags, shoulderbags or crossbody bags made with Hermès knowhow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hermes.com


If only we can actually hit buy on any of them


----------



## Luxencoffee

The buy buttons were there when I posted, all the picotins though literally vanished within seconds, like magic


----------



## Buildingprofile

Luxencoffee said:


> The buy buttons were there when I posted, all the picotins though literally vanished within seconds, like magic


Yea, sorry, that's what I meant. Nothing actually for sale, though it's at least good to look at. Sigh.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Le Roy said:


> Hopefully I am in the right place to ask this. Does anyone know or have a pic of how slouchy a Picotin 22 can get? Specifically the handles, how badly do they slouch down when placed on the chair/table?
> Yes, I will be getting an insert for the base. (recs on which one you use will be appreciated TIA)
> Thank you





This is mine, I don’t use an insert at all in mine as I prefer it slouchy - hope this helps


----------



## Le Roy

Ali-bagpuss said:


> View attachment 5594844
> 
> This is mine, I don’t use an insert at all in mine as I prefer it slouchy - hope this helps


Ooo, I LoVe it! Thanks SO much for the pic. I hope it’s okay to ask, what size is yours?


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Sorry duplicated comment


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Le Roy said:


> Ooo, I LoVe it! Thanks SO much for the pic. I hope it’s okay to ask, what size is yours?


It’s a 22


----------



## Le Roy

Ali-bagpuss said:


> It’s a 22


Thanks. It looks so much bigger in your pic.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Le Roy said:


> Thanks. It looks so much bigger in your pic.


Might just be the particular photo. 
For reference I’m 5ft 4in.


----------



## Le Roy

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Might just be the particular photo.
> For reference I’m 5ft 4in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595202


Ohh, it is gorgeous on you! I’m debating on getting a 26
Also, you don’t use a lock?


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Le Roy said:


> Ohh, it is gorgeous on you! I’m debating on getting a 26
> Also, you don’t use a lock?


I don’t tend to lock the bag so I use my old Hippo Cadena as decoration instead of the padlock.


----------



## HollyHoHighly

Is there a specific thread for those looking to purchase their first Birkin at a store? 

Also, a 2022 price list?

Thanks!


----------



## acrowcounted

HollyHoHighly said:


> Is there a specific thread for those looking to purchase their first Birkin at a store?
> 
> Also, a 2022 price list?
> 
> Thanks!








						Welcome to new members and some things to know
					

Welcome to PurseForum!   There is a wealth of information here - styles, leathers, colours, member experiences with sellers, obtaining items, and reveals. We don't encourage shallow obsessing for nothing! :smile:   To that end, a few details that will make your membership here as much fun as...




					forum.purseblog.com
				









						2022 Hermès Bag Prices - No Chatting PLEASE!
					

Continued from the 2021 thread.  Please cut and paste all the information below highlighting the price paid, and prefacing each addition with the date you added it.  NOTE: USD prices listed below do not include sales tax. Euro and UK pound prices do include tax. To see how much tax you'll get...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## WingNut

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Back to Owls…. I had no idea they had such long legs under all their plumage until my friend showed me this picture online.
> I love how ashamed the poor owl looks at having his legs on show!
> @eagle1002us Sadly I never get to see Owls in the wild here in the UK.
> As a child I wanted a pet Owl really really badly...I always was a bit of an oddball I guess!
> View attachment 5592912


OMG I love owls and all these beautiful photos (even this funny one)! Years ago I worked with a raptor research organization where we would lure, trap, weigh, measure, tag and release various Birds of Prey. Soooooo cool. The best experience was working with the tiny Saw Whet Owls https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Northern_Saw-whet_Owl/id

They were so docile, you could actually pluck them from their roosting place snuggled against a pine trunk. Cutest/weirdest thing about them was just how much of them is made up of "fluff". Well, all owls actually, and if you look at the fuzzy knickers on the snowy owl posted earlier, note that everything is designed to silence any sound for stealth hunting. Even those toes! Anyway, the Saw Whets are so tiny that to weigh them we used open-at-both-ends empty frozen orange-juice cans. Stick the owl head first into the can, the diameter of which is about half of the owl's "fluffed" head. Weigh owl & inspect tail feathers for stress bands, pull owl back out and it just fuzzed back up like a very wide pipe cleaner. Put owl on arm and wait for it to fly off........which for some took a long time to do. Some would just sit there on the arm checking out the world, and you could even scritch the head and neck and it'd close it's eyes like ahhhh that feels good thanks for sorting out my feathers!

One time a Screetch owl bonked him/herself on our patio window. I grabbed my hubby's welding gloves* to bring said owl into the back hall (I had parrots and had to keep them very separated). Owl was pretty stunned and didn't track me properly with it's eyes at first but after a few hours I couldn't find it in the back hall. It was perched on the top of a pile of towels on a rack, looking down on me.

* those talons can go right through a hand.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

WingNut said:


> OMG I love owls and all these beautiful photos (even this funny one)! Years ago I worked with a raptor research organization where we would lure, trap, weigh, measure, tag and release various Birds of Prey. Soooooo cool. The best experience was working with the tiny Saw Whet Owls https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Northern_Saw-whet_Owl/id
> 
> They were so docile, you could actually pluck them from their roosting place snuggled against a pine trunk. Cutest/weirdest thing about them was just how much of them is made up of "fluff". Well, all owls actually, and if you look at the fuzzy knickers on the snowy owl posted earlier, note that everything is designed to silence any sound for stealth hunting. Even those toes! Anyway, the Saw Whets are so tiny that to weigh them we used open-at-both-ends empty frozen orange-juice cans. Stick the owl head first into the can, the diameter of which is about half of the owl's "fluffed" head. Weigh owl & inspect tail feathers for stress bands, pull owl back out and it just fuzzed back up like a very wide pipe cleaner. Put owl on arm and wait for it to fly off........which for some took a long time to do. Some would just sit there on the arm checking out the world, and you could even scritch the head and neck and it'd close it's eyes like ahhhh that feels good thanks for sorting out my feathers!
> 
> One time a Screetch owl bonked him/herself on our patio window. I grabbed my hubby's welding gloves* to bring said owl into the back hall (I had parrots and had to keep them very separated). Owl was pretty stunned and didn't track me properly with it's eyes at first but after a few hours I couldn't find it in the back hall. It was perched on the top of a pile of towels on a rack, looking down on me.
> 
> * those talons can go right through a hand.
> 
> View attachment 5595449
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595450


Thats incredible! A little scary too after hearing about the damage their talons can do.
And those Saw Whet Owls   so precious..the work you did with them sounds really interesting, I mean I dont know anyone who's 'and what did you do today?' response would be.."oh I just weighed some tiny owls" !!!!
You mention you have a parrot? 
I've wanted an African grey ever since I had a friend in my 20's who had one as her family pet..He was so funny! and incredibly clever and naughty (doing things like telling the dog off in the voice of my friends mother the moment the dog went into the kitchen.."get out   Olive!!!!" he would shout and poor Olive would creep out looking sheepish with her tail between her legs )
Problem is they live about 80years and my DH and I have no offspring to 'leave' a Parrot to.
I've thought of going to a Parrot rescue when I retire to see if they have any Parrots that are elderly and need rehoming but then theres the fear I'd get a very sweary one that sings football songs or something (yes I've heard of this happening!) and it would drive us to distraction!!


----------



## WingNut

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Thats incredible! A little scary too after hearing about the damage their talons can do.
> And those Saw Whet Owls   so precious..the work you did with them sounds really interesting, I mean I dont know anyone who's 'and what did you do today?' response would be.."oh I just weighed some tiny owls" !!!!
> You mention you have a parrot?
> I've wanted an African grey ever since I had a friend in my 20's who had one as her family pet..He was so funny! and incredibly clever and naughty (doing things like telling the dog off in the voice of my friends mother the moment the dog went into the kitchen.."get out   Olive!!!!" he would shout and poor Olive would creep out looking sheepish with her tail between her legs )
> Problem is they live about 80years and my DH and I have no offspring to 'leave' a Parrot to.
> I've thought of going to a Parrot rescue when I retire to see if they have any Parrots that are elderly and need rehoming but then theres the fear I'd get a very sweary one that sings football songs or something (yes I've heard of this happening!) and it would drive us to distraction!!


That story of the Grey makes me chuckle. The things they do to entertain themselves! That poor dog!


I have had parrots since I was in HS, last one passed last year, sadly. I had a Sun Conure (Gizmo) that lived to 24 yrs, 7 months. Died 6 years ago and I'm still not over it. Also, among others, had a cockatiel that a friend gave to us to "keep out of a nasty divorce battle". Little dude lived to be at least 34 years! A Cockatiel!!! I miss my birds so much but have the 2 Frenchies to keep my on my toes for now.

I love African Greys as well...the absolute intelligence of them is astounding. If I get another parrot it would be either an AG, a Lori of some sort (since they're very comical), or a Cockatoo. Need something that can hold its own against the pups!


I've done lots of what some would consider weird things. Used to breed fish. And now I race cars & carry Hermes bags lol.


----------



## Lv737

Hi Everyone, 

A new member to the PurseFourm here! I hope this is an appropriate place to post a question about a recent bag I got. 

I had recently purchased the B30 Togo straight from the Hermes store. However, I noticed that the inner edge coat seems to be a little carelessly applied as there are cracks and bulging.

Is this normal, or is this something I should be concerned with (i.e should I contact my SA for a repair)? 

Thanks for reading, all your replies are greatly appreciated!


----------



## eagle1002us

WingNut said:


> OMG I love owls and all these beautiful photos (even this funny one)! Years ago I worked with a raptor research organization where we would lure, trap, weigh, measure, tag and release various Birds of Prey. Soooooo cool. The best experience was working with the tiny Saw Whet Owls https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Northern_Saw-whet_Owl/id
> 
> They were so docile, you could actually pluck them from their roosting place snuggled against a pine trunk. Cutest/weirdest thing about them was just how much of them is made up of "fluff". Well, all owls actually, and if you look at the fuzzy knickers on the snowy owl posted earlier, note that everything is designed to silence any sound for stealth hunting. Even those toes! Anyway, the Saw Whets are so tiny that to weigh them we used open-at-both-ends empty frozen orange-juice cans. Stick the owl head first into the can, the diameter of which is about half of the owl's "fluffed" head. Weigh owl & inspect tail feathers for stress bands, pull owl back out and it just fuzzed back up like a very wide pipe cleaner. Put owl on arm and wait for it to fly off........which for some took a long time to do. Some would just sit there on the arm checking out the world, and you could even scritch the head and neck and it'd close it's eyes like ahhhh that feels good thanks for sorting out my feathers!
> 
> One time a Screetch owl bonked him/herself on our patio window. I grabbed my hubby's welding gloves* to bring said owl into the back hall (I had parrots and had to keep them very separated). Owl was pretty stunned and didn't track me properly with it's eyes at first but after a few hours I couldn't find it in the back hall. It was perched on the top of a pile of towels on a rack, looking down on me.
> 
> * those talons can go right through a hand.
> 
> View attachment 5595449
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595450


*@WingNut *If you think of more of these splendid encounters with birds and owls other wildlife, be sure to share them here.  These are such cool stories!  Love them, esp. scratching the owl on the head which he loved.   It's really interesting knowing that the feathered legs and toesies contribute to stealth hunting.


----------



## eagle1002us

Ali-bagpuss said:


> View attachment 5594844
> 
> This is mine, I don’t use an insert at all in mine as I prefer it slouchy - hope this helps


I have had a YSL Roady for years which is somewhat bigger than a Picotin ---altho I have to say that lime picotin is absolutely gorgeous.  (Is it lime or another color?)   My Roady flops a bit at the top and that's ok b/c to be honest, it's not tempting anyone to grab something out of the bag.  Not that that has ever happened or ever will.


----------



## eagle1002us

amdmarques said:


> I just got a Kelly 28 retourne Veau Evercolor Bleu Lin that comes with a normal shoulder strap. But after I was wondering if I could get a longer strap in the same colour to be able to wear it crossbody. Do you know if I can order that in any shop at any time. Does it need to be in the same shop I got the bag from? Below pic for reference. I’m so excited my very first Hermes bag!!!
> 
> View attachment 5589290


Congrats on your beautiful kelly, a truly smashing color. I got a couple of kellys on trips to Paris in 2019 (those were the days, no apparent Covid).  One was lime the other gold.  I wanted to carry them crossbody with the back of the bag showing so that it's somewhat less apparent that I have a kelly.  H had and may still have wide woven straps which make the bag into a crossbody.  I was able to get one in a gold pattern (they are patterned, not solid color) and also in a lime or vivid yellow.  I really like these straps.  Check out H.com and in necessary, resellers.   The wider strap makes the bag more comfortable to wear.


----------



## eagle1002us

haute okole said:


> @Jktgal, me too.  I graduated from high school at JIS, at the time Jakarta International School.  My closest friends are still my high school friends even though I graduated in 1981!  Some of my happiest memories are of times spent in Bali and Jakarta.  I live in the US now, but I still see them as often as monthly.  I was last there in 2018 for a high school reunion in Bali.
> 
> View attachment 5590486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful festival.  Great fireworks.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

eagle1002us said:


> I have had a YSL Roady for years which is somewhat bigger than a Picotin ---altho I have to say that lime picotin is absolutely gorgeous.  (Is it lime or another color?)   My Roady flops a bit at the top and that's ok b/c to be honest, it's not tempting anyone to grab something out of the bag.  Not that that has ever happened or ever will.


That’s very true, the slouchier the bag the less likely anybody is to getting inside. 
The Picotin is Bambou.


----------



## notjanebirkin

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Might just be the particular photo.
> For reference I’m 5ft 4in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595202


Congrats!


----------



## eagle1002us

Say hello to Ms. Sunset:






Such a beautiful koala.


----------



## notjanebirkin

I have made the decision, I am going against the masses and opting for a Birkin 40 or 35 the smallest. If I only can get a Kelly will be a 32. Note: I am only 5'3 around 147 lbs


----------



## Helventara

notjanebirkin said:


> I have made the decision, I am going against the masses and opting for a Birkin 40 or 35 the smallest. If I only can get a Kelly will be a 32. Note: I am only 5'3 around 147 lbs


I am of a similar built. K32 and B35 suit me best.  Anything smaller looks like toys on me (and actually make me look 'larger', if that makes sense). Yay for bigger bags!


----------



## notjanebirkin

Helventara said:


> I am of a similar built. K32 and B35 suit me best.  Anything smaller looks like toys on me (and actually make me look 'larger', if that makes sense). Yay for bigger bags!
> 
> View attachment 5596482


Absolutely stunning on you!!!


----------



## notjanebirkin

I am genuinely curious  
Q: People who purchase anything and everything they are asked to buy by their SA only to get a B or K. Does it not make more sense to just go to second hand and exactly get what you want with no wait? 
I will not purchase 10K worth of stuff I do NOT like just to be offered a bag. I do shop there very often 40 K a year on average organically on stuff I actually want and have not thank god been asked *yet* to buy specific things for a bag offer. Furthermore, I have not even asked for a bag more than once from a store I have since moved away from due to relocation.
Thoughts?


----------



## acrowcounted

notjanebirkin said:


> I am genuinely curious
> Q: People who purchase anything and everything they are asked to buy by their SA only to get a B or K. Does it not make more sense to just go to second hand and exactly get what you want with no wait?
> I will not purchase 10K worth of stuff I do NOT like just to be offered a bag. I do shop there very often 40 K a year on average organically on stuff I actually want and have not thank god been asked *yet* to buy specific things for a bag offer. Furthermore, I have not even asked for a bag more than once from a store I have since moved away from due to relocation.
> Thoughts?


Seems like a straw man argument. I feel there are probably very very few people who “purchase anything and everything they are asked to buy by their SA” and would assume that since those very few people do it, they must think it’s worth it. Most SAs don’t tell their clients what to buy. Just like you, many of us organically shop for items we actually like and want, it just so happens that those purchases also register us favor toward a bag as well. If you are a spending client with a good SA relationship and want a bag, you should let your SA know of your specific interest. But to directly answer your question, if an SA laid out 10k worth of random items for me to buy to get a bag, I would simply find a different SA/store and would neither buy the 10k of stuff nor go to a reseller.


----------



## notjanebirkin

acrowcounted said:


> Seems like a straw man argument. I feel there are probably very very few people who “purchase anything and everything they are asked to buy by their SA” and would assume that since those very few people do it, they must think it’s worth it. Most SAs don’t tell their clients what to buy. Just like you, many of us organically shop for items we actually like and want, it just so happens that those purchases also register us favor toward a bag as well. If you are a spending client with a good SA relationship and want a bag, you should let your SA know of your specific interest. But to directly answer your question, if an SA laid out 10k worth of random items for me to buy to get a bag, I would simply find a different SA/store and would neither buy the 10k of stuff nor go to a reseller.


Not sure what you mean by a straw man argument. I am just curious. 
I think I would kindly decline and say I am not interested in these items. The reason I am asking I want to see someone who actually does that reply. I keep hearing about this behavior but do no k ow anyone first hand. I do know a person (my sister) at the BH store in the US that was promised a Birkin if she bought a Jypsiere a few years ago when it first came out and she went and did just that. I said if you did not actually like it, means you spend double to get a Birkin.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

acrowcounted said:


> Seems like a straw man argument. I feel there are probably very very few people who “purchase anything and everything they are asked to buy by their SA” and would assume that since those very few people do it, they must think it’s worth it. Most SAs don’t tell their clients what to buy. Just like you, many of us organically shop for items we actually like and want, it just so happens that those purchases also register us favor toward a bag as well. If you are a spending client with a good SA relationship and want a bag, you should let your SA know of your specific interest. But to directly answer your question, if an SA laid out 10k worth of random items for me to buy to get a bag, I would simply find a different SA/store and would neither buy the 10k of stuff nor go to a reseller.


acrowcounted I just want to say Amen to your quote. If I could add one in that's what it would say!


----------



## eagle1002us

Helventara said:


> I am of a similar built. K32 and B35 suit me best.  Anything smaller looks like toys on me (and actually make me look 'larger', if that makes sense). Yay for bigger bag




Yeah, I got a 25 birkin, my first and only B, years ago at my local boutique.    Bad decision.  It was pretty but I really need a K32. The alternative offered was a 35 or 40 K in orangey-red which was clearly overpowering on me.    The tiny B was too tiny for my 5 ft. 6 in. height.  Nevertheless, I talked myself in getting it b/c it could be considered a tiny "dressy" bag.  Ultimately, I used the bag only a handful of times, non dressy, just ordinary life.  It just wasn't working for me.

Funny story.  I decided to take to Paris an anniversary Coach bag, something like their 100th.  It was a big bag but clearly a shoulder bag beautifully made. The black color made the large size fine on me.   It was an unusual style with braided leather, I rarely used it but I very much liked it.  SA saw it and brought a 40 Gold kelly to me.   _Now that_ rather oversized K looked much better on me proportion wise than the 25 B I had stopped using.   She had some tiny swatches of murky colors for smaller K's (is there a store policy that the smaller the bag the smaller the swatch and vice versa?) but if I wanted to see one of these bags in person all other choices would end, that would be the bag I was allowed to buy.   I really couldn't tell from the tiny swatches exactly what the available K's would look like.

I think I could grow to like the gold K, it is a nice color for the fall colors I prefer in my wardrobe.  My appetite for K's and B's is now satiated.  I doubt I'll add another to the 4 K's I have.  I think being satiated is a real real good feeling compared with hoping to attain another bag.


----------



## notjanebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> Yeah, I got a 25 birkin, my first and only B, years ago at my local boutique.    Bad decision.  It was pretty but I really need a K32. The alternative offered was a 35 or 40 K in orangey-red which was clearly overpowering on me.    The tiny B was too tiny for my 5 ft. 6 in. height.
> 
> Funny story.  I decided to take to Paris an anniversary Coach bag, something like their 100th.  It was a big bag but clearly a shoulder bag beautifully made. The black color made the large size fine on me.   It was an unusual style with braided leather, I rarely used it but I very much liked it.  SA saw it and brought a 40 Gold kelly to me.   _Now that_ rather oversized K looked much better on me proportion wise than the 25 B..   She had some tiny swatches of murky colors for smaller K's (is there a store policy that the smaller the bag the smaller the swatch and vice versa?) but if I wanted to see one of these bags in person all other choices would end, that would be the bag I was allowed to buy.   I really couldn't tell from the tiny swatches exactly what the available K's would look like.
> 
> I think I could grow to like the gold K, it is a nice color for the fall colors I prefer in my wardrobe.  My appetite for K's and B's is now satiated.  I doubt I'll add another to the 4 K's I have.  I think being satiated is a real real good feeling compared with hoping to attain another bag.


Ugh!!! I am soooo jealous. The red or Birkin orange are my dream colors aside a 40 Black Birkin with GHW. I want a Kelly 32 in Box I adore the lived and loved look. I have a giant Bottega that's about 44 and it is exactly the reason I want a B 40. I got it back in 2006 when everyone was carrying a weekender Balenciaga like they're about to embark on a road trip.


----------



## eagle1002us

Helventara said:


> I am of a similar built. K32 and B35 suit me best.  Anything smaller looks like toys on me (and actually make me look 'larger', if that makes sense). Yay for bigger bags!
> 
> View attachment 5596482


Wonderful scenery!   Such a nice vista!


----------



## eagle1002us

notjanebirkin said:


> Ugh!!! I am soooo jealous. The red or Birkin orange are my dream colors aside a 40 Black Birkin with GHW. I want a Kelly 32 in Box I adore the lived and loved look. I have a giant Bottega that's about 44 and it is exactly the reason I want a B 40. I got it back in 2006 when everyone was carrying a weekender Balenciaga like they're about to embark on a road trip.


My first kelly, the one I use -- when I'm going to use one -- routinely, is box.   It really does need a spa to address the corners.  There are marks kinda like scratches but superficial scratches.  When I worked (I'm now retired) I generally stuffed the bag into a desk drawer.  I got it maybe in 2007.  The first decade it got good use. 

Well, I turned down the orangey-red kelly.  It was bright.  I didn't have the personality to carry such a large and vivid bag, pretty tho it was.  The SA agreed it was too overpowering for me.  Congrats on your Bottega.  I got one in a woven gold leather but the color wore.   (It was on sale at NM b/c it was "shopworn").  But BV bags can be so pretty.  And my was for a while.  I like metallic purses.  Coach metallics wear well in my experience.  I did get a lime kelly the 2nd and last time I was in Paris.    I was happy with that b/c I like lime, yellow, and olive green.  

Is your BV woven and what color is it?

You should be able to score a find since you like pre-loved bags.  I get pre-loved H and other scarves b/c at this point with Covid still around I pretty much stay home.  So I "collect" and don't necessarily wear the scarves I have.  But I dry clean them, they look nice and they do have potential to be worn when the weather cools down.   Since 2019 I haven't been in a boutique and I don't recall even buying a new scarf from H.com.

My problem in Paris was being like a kid in a candy shop since I had stopped going to the local boutique once their manager departed.  Couldn't bring myself to build up a "spend" all over again in the new boutique (which they clearly expected, shoving things under my nose, the one time I visited).  However, the Paris SA had other customers so the time wasn't as long as I would have liked to browse around.   But this forum compensates for that to a significant degree.


----------



## notjanebirkin

eagle1002us said:


> My first kelly, the one I use -- when I'm going to use one -- routinely, is box.   It really does need a spa to address the corners.  There are marks kinda like scratches but superficial scratches.  When I worked (I'm now retired) I generally stuffed the bag into a desk drawer.  I got it maybe in 2007.  The first decade it got good use.
> 
> Well, I turned down the orangey-red kelly.  It was bright.  I didn't have the personality to carry such a large and vivid bag, pretty tho it was.  The SA agreed it was too overpowering for me.  Congrats on your Bottega.  I got one in a woven gold leather but the color wore.   (It was on sale at NM b/c it was "shopworn").  But BV bags can be so pretty.  And my was for a while.  I like metallic purses.  Coach metallics wear well in my experience.  I did get a lime kelly the 2nd and last time I was in Paris.    I was happy with that b/c I like lime, yellow, and olive green.
> 
> Is your BV woven and what color is it?
> 
> You should be able to score a find since you like pre-loved bags.  I get pre-loved H and other scarves b/c at this point with Covid still around I pretty much stay home.  So I "collect" and don't necessarily wear the scarves I have.  But I dry clean them, they look nice and they do have potential to be worn when the weather cools down.   Since 2019 I haven't been in a boutique and I don't recall even buying a new scarf from H.com.
> 
> My problem in Paris was being like a kid in a candy shop since I had stopped going to the local boutique once their manager departed.  Couldn't bring myself to build up a "spend" all over again in the new boutique (which they clearly expected, shoving things under my nose, the one time I visited).  However, the Paris SA had other customers so the time wasn't as long as I would have liked to browse around.   But this forum compensates for that to a significant degree.


My BV is black. Large Maxi woven. Got it from Dubai before BV was ever a thing in 2006. I love the lived in look and don't mind scratches and whatnot but I mean on my own bags. I don't think I can being myself to get a B or K preloved and pay what a new retail would cost. Some of these bags are 2006 and want 15K for it. I go to Paris often enough. I will wait and see what I can get. Otherwise I will check at my local boutique here in the US. Even though it costs more it pays off to be loyal since I shop enough with them. My first H wver was a Her bag got it from Belgium when I was 16 in 2005. Those were the days it was only €1500 got it in the orange red. The one I got used to come with two canvas bags. I think the zip re-edition only comes with one but has a zip pouch.


----------



## Helventara

eagle1002us said:


> (is there a store policy that the smaller the bag the smaller the swatch and vice versa?)


Hahahha would be funny if that’s the policy, isn’t it?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

An active shooter was just captured at the King of Prussia Mall.  The shooter wasn’t near the Hermes store.


----------



## ElisaAnna

Im going to Paris next weekend and man looking to buy a hermes belt. Is that something stores (in Paris) have in stock? (the classic H in Black leather).


----------



## hwg

Hi all… a QQ.. for a non expert owner of Hermes bags (like myself), I struggle to identify the types of leather and names of the color of the bags, some of which I purchased a long time ago. I kept all the boxes but not the receipts which I regret, and I cannot find the descriptions anywhere on the box or the bag itself! Any advise, tricks and tips? Thanks!


----------



## acrowcounted

hwg said:


> Hi all… a QQ.. for a non expert owner of Hermes bags (like myself), I struggle to identify the types of leather and names of the color of the bags, some of which I purchased a long time ago. I kept all the boxes but not the receipts which I regret, and I cannot find the descriptions anywhere on the box or the bag itself! Any advise, tricks and tips? Thanks!


The bags themselves have no indication of any of that info and the boxes have it on a sticker that most SAs remove and keep. You could try posting pictures here and get the community’s best guess (providing the date stamp/year is also helpful).


----------



## Helventara

Recently (maybe it's always been, IDK), people seem to be impatient in getting their bags. Not enough with 2 per year, or wanting to speed up or trying to get the second one a day after the first one, etc. 

Either we accept that H bags are limited and beautifully made, therefore keep the value or exclusivity or whatever, or wait your turn? And come on! Enjoy the bag you just get before asking for a new one. 
These questions start to be distasteful to me that I skip some threads.

Thankfully on a rare occasions, we do see that a lot of people actually get at least one offer per year. So people DO get bags. Just not 100 pieces a year  and not within weeks of each other.


----------



## hwg

acrowcounted said:


> The bags themselves have no indication of any of that info and the boxes have it on a sticker that most SAs remove and keep. You could try posting pictures here and get the community’s best guess (providing the date stamp/year is also helpful).


Thanks, shall do,that…


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> An active shooter was just captured at the King of Prussia Mall.  The shooter wasn’t near the Hermes store.


Thanks for letting us know, Madame Bijoux.   Good thing the shooter was captured.


----------



## RL1980

ElisaAnna said:


> Im going to Paris next weekend and man looking to buy a hermes belt. Is that something stores (in Paris) have in stock? (the classic H in Black leather).


Yes they do have belts available. I was there a week ago . They have a good collection in FSH but limited shoes/sizes


----------



## bagsonbaga

I am ready to purchase my first Hermes bag and really want to buy it in store! I have no purchase history with Hermes. I’m traveling to NYC, Orlando, Dallas, and DC in the next 4 months. Which city / store do you think I stand a chance at getting any offer from? I’d love your insight! Just trying to research (and prepare myself for disappointment lol).


----------



## PrayersandPurses

bagsonbaga said:


> I am ready to purchase my first Hermes bag and really want to buy it in store! I have no purchase history with Hermes. I’m traveling to NYC, Orlando, Dallas, and DC in the next 4 months. Which city / store do you think I stand a chance at getting any offer from? I’d love your insight! Just trying to research (and prepare myself for disappointment lol).


Hi bagsonbaga. I am certainly no expert here, but I was in NYC 3 weeks ago and walked into the Madison store and asked for an Evelyn tpm and they had one. I wasn't offered it. I have a purchase history in Canada but not US. That was my first US purchase in store. I was in Orlando in February but at the time their inventory was worse than Toronto lol. I hope you find a bag during your travels. I am sending you positive vibes and wishing you the best of luck


----------



## acrowcounted

bagsonbaga said:


> I am ready to purchase my first Hermes bag and really want to buy it in store! I have no purchase history with Hermes. I’m traveling to NYC, Orlando, Dallas, and DC in the next 4 months. Which city / store do you think I stand a chance at getting any offer from? I’d love your insight! Just trying to research (and prepare myself for disappointment lol).


(I’m going to answer this under the assumption that you are hoping for a Birkin, Kelly, or Constance.) Its going to be nearly impossible to get a same day quota bag offer as a first time customer at any US store these days. Your best bet would be to choose a local store that you can visit often to build a relationship with a Sales Associate there and work toward an eventual bag offer over the next year or so. If you are determined to try for a walk in new customer offer, Madison in NYC and a large bankroll might give you a tiny chance of having it happen, but you’d likely have to spend at least $20k in one go, if you can even find that much in available stock for items you are willing to buy. But it’s very unlikely to be successful and then you would have “wasted” the money that could have gone a long way in a home store long term relationship.

Here is some good reading for people new to the brand. Good luck!


----------



## Le Roy

Just saw on Hermes site an Alligator Picotin 18 Black GHW. Idk if it’s still there.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Hi,

I just bought my finesse necklace in rose gold a couple days ago. I just realized that I didn’t get a certificate.  I have some people getting certificates though.

For anyone that has purchased this necklace, do you guys get a certificate? 

Thank you.


----------



## acrowcounted

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought my finesse necklace in rose gold a couple days ago. I just realized that I didn’t get a certificate.  I have some people getting certificates though.
> 
> For anyone that has purchased this necklace, do you guys get a certificate?
> 
> Thank you.


Unlike their bags and shoes, Hermes Fine Jewelry does not arrive to the store in its individual packaging, but rather just in thick cling wrap in a plastic bag with a bunch of other pieces. When a piece is purchased, it is up to the SA to find a suitable box, pouch, orange box, and blank Diamond booklet/certificate from the store‘s storage and then fill out the info accordingly for pieces with gemstones. Sometimes the stores run out of these items and improvises and sometimes the SA just plain forgets (or is lazy). If you didn’t get one and if it matters to you (it’s pretty generic basic handwritten info imo) then contact your SA and ask if you can have one filled out now. All pieces with diamonds should prompt the SA to fill one out but they don’t by default “come with” them.


----------



## bagsonbaga

acrowcounted said:


> (I’m going to answer this under the assumption that you are hoping for a Birkin, Kelly, or Constance.) Its going to be nearly impossible to get a same day quota bag offer as a first time customer at any US store these days. Your best bet would be to choose a local store that you can visit often to build a relationship with a Sales Associate there and work toward an eventual bag offer over the next year or so. If you are determined to try for a walk in new customer offer, Madison in NYC and a large bankroll might give you a tiny chance of having it happen, but you’d likely have to spend at least $20k in one go, if you can even find that much in available stock for items you are willing to buy. But it’s very unlikely to be successful and then you would have “wasted” the money that could have gone a long way in a home store long term relationship.
> 
> Here is some good reading for people new to the brand. Good luck!



This is such generous advice! Thank you. I am an ex pat living overseas, so I guess establishing a home store is a bit challenging. But I will take your advice and see what I can do while in NYC! ❤️


----------



## bagsonbaga

PrayersandPurses said:


> Hi bagsonbaga. I am certainly no expert here, but I was in NYC 3 weeks ago and walked into the Madison store and asked for an Evelyn tpm and they had one. I wasn't offered it. I have a purchase history in Canada but not US. That was my first US purchase in store. I was in Orlando in February but at the time their inventory was worse than Toronto lol. I hope you find a bag during your travels. I am sending you positive vibes and wishing you the best of luck


Congratulations on your gorgeous bag! I am hoping to be equally as lucky. I’ll report back ❤️


----------



## acrowcounted

bagsonbaga said:


> This is such generous advice! Thank you. I am an ex pat living overseas, so I guess establishing a home store is a bit challenging. But I will take your advice and see what I can do while in NYC! ❤️


I still recommend a home store instead. If you are in Europe, several countries don’t require prespending and just work on a straight wishlist system (you put your name down for the bag you’d like and eventually hopefully they email you out of the blue when your bag has come in). If you are in Asia, most of the stores work on a very straight forward prespend to be granted a bag and the crazy amount of money you’d need to drop in NYC to have a 1% chance of a same day bag will guarantee you a bag at the Asian store with just a bit of waiting your turn in the queue once fulfilling prespend.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

I apologize in advance if I am asking in the wrong thread but does anyone know the name of this bag? This is a photo in the September issue of Town & Country Magazine.


----------



## eagle1002us

This one is just adorable.   Don't you agree?


----------



## acrowcounted

PrayersandPurses said:


> I apologize in advance if I am asking in the wrong thread but does anyone know the name of this bag? This is a photo in the September issue of Town & Country Magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599913
> View attachment 5599935


I’m being a little bit cheeky but given H’s refusal to use unique and interesting names, I’m guessing it has some flavor of “Chaine D’Ancre” in its name. I’d start there with a google search perhaps.


----------



## eagle1002us

PrayersandPurses said:


> I apologize in advance if I am asking in the wrong thread but does anyone know the name of this bag? This is a photo in the September issue of Town & Country Magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599913
> View attachment 5599935


If push comes to shove, and this is a current T&C (I've always liked that magazine, it always shows nice things), and no one identifies the bag, you can call the magazine offices or write them.   I did that once with another magazine years ago that had a nice Hermes thing.   Magazines don't tend to identify branded accessories as much as I would like.   Clothes?   Yeah, the designer is usually mentioned.   But with Hermes you have to have the name of the accessory.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

acrowcounted said:


> Unlike their bags and shoes, Hermes Fine Jewelry does not arrive to the store in its individual packaging, but rather just in thick cling wrap in a plastic bag with a bunch of other pieces. When a piece is purchased, it is up to the SA to find a suitable box, pouch, orange box, and blank Diamond booklet/certificate from the store‘s storage and then fill out the info accordingly for pieces with gemstones. Sometimes the stores run out of these items and improvises and sometimes the SA just plain forgets (or is lazy). If you didn’t get one and if it matters to you (it’s pretty generic basic handwritten info imo) then contact your SA and ask if you can have one filled out now. All pieces with diamonds should prompt the SA to fill one out but they don’t by default “come with” them.


Thank you so much for your reply. I contacted my SA and she said the store ran out of it, but once they get it back in stock, she will let me know.


----------



## Seialeir

Let me wail a little here because my heart’s still breaking since this morning when I was carrying multiple bags while crossing the street including a $5 breakfast, a laptop bag and a Constance bag. I nearly drop my breakfast and in saving it, I dropped my Constance bag face down and my foot kicked it a little so it skidded. Now it’s got these scratches that makes me want to cry everytime I see it. I should’ve let the breakfast go, dang it. Any solutions? Should I try metal polishing? My SA says they won’t accept requests for hardware change easily


----------



## allanrvj

Seialeir said:


> Let me wail a little here because my heart’s still breaking since this morning when I was carrying multiple bags while crossing the street including a $5 breakfast, a laptop bag and a Constance bag. I nearly drop my breakfast and in saving it, I dropped my Constance bag face down and my foot kicked it a little so it skidded. Now it’s got these scratches that makes me want to cry everytime I see it. I should’ve let the breakfast go, dang it. Any solutions? Should I try metal polishing? My SA says they won’t accept requests for hardware change easily
> 
> View attachment 5600142
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600143


accept that it's part of your bag now. it just adds more character and a bit of history on how you got that scratch. it's not like it became less beautiful. it's just a tiny scratch


----------



## acrowcounted

Seialeir said:


> Let me wail a little here because my heart’s still breaking since this morning when I was carrying multiple bags while crossing the street including a $5 breakfast, a laptop bag and a Constance bag. I nearly drop my breakfast and in saving it, I dropped my Constance bag face down and my foot kicked it a little so it skidded. Now it’s got these scratches that makes me want to cry everytime I see it. I should’ve let the breakfast go, dang it. Any solutions? Should I try metal polishing? My SA says they won’t accept requests for hardware change easily
> 
> View attachment 5600142
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600143


Hmm I wonder if there was a communication error with your SA because they offer Constance hardware replacemeant (though I’m sure it costs a pretty penny). Perhaps your SA thought you meant “hardware change” as in swap out palladium for yellow gold? (because that’s a definite “no“ from Hermes spa)


----------



## PrayersandPurses

acrowcounted said:


> I’m being a little bit cheeky but given H’s refusal to use unique and interesting names, I’m guessing it has some flavor of “Chaine D’Ancre” in its name. I’d start there with a google search perhaps.


Thank you for replying. I googled it but the bag that came up didn't look like this one. it was all open if that makes sense.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

eagle1002us said:


> If push comes to shove, and this is a current T&C (I've always liked that magazine, it always shows nice things), and no one identifies the bag, you can call the magazine offices or write them.   I did that once with another magazine years ago that had a nice Hermes thing.   Magazines don't tend to identify branded accessories as much as I would like.   Clothes?   Yeah, the designer is usually mentioned.   But with Hermes you have to have the name of the accessory.


Hi. Thanks for your reply. Okay I will try that.


----------



## _kiki119_

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Back to Owls…. I had no idea they had such long legs under all their plumage until my friend showed me this picture online.
> I love how ashamed the poor owl looks at having his legs on show!
> @eagle1002us Sadly I never get to see Owls in the wild here in the UK.
> As a child I wanted a pet Owl really really badly...I always was a bit of an oddball I guess!
> View attachment 5592912


Owl legs fascinate me

Also penguins… they have Knees! Lol


----------



## eagle1002us

_kiki119_ said:


> Owl legs fascinate me
> 
> Also penguins… they have Knees! Lol
> 
> View attachment 5600267


I bet they have better knees than I do (more cartilage).   Cute obs and pictures, thx.


----------



## _kiki119_

eagle1002us said:


> I bet they have better knees than I do (more cartilage).   Cute obs and pictures, thx.


my knees are same... i dont know how I discover this chat so late in the game. i am obsessed with the owls and koala here lol


----------



## eagle1002us

_kiki119_ said:


> my knees are same... i dont know how I discover this chat so late in the game. i am obsessed with the owls and koala here lol


I think, kiki119, that it is lovely that you found us.  In fact, here's an owl that's from India.  Talk about camouflage.


----------



## eagle1002us

_kiki119_ said:


> my knees are same... i dont know how I discover this chat so late in the game. i am obsessed with the owls and koala here lol


I'll keep the pictures of owls and koalas coming.  I love them, too.


----------



## eagle1002us

This koala joey looks a little young to me b/c I don't see his ears.  It seems to me that the last thing that develops in a koala joey is fluffy ears.  Right now the ears look like little nubbins.


----------



## _kiki119_

i am such a noob here 

May i ask how did the koala and owl threads started haha


----------



## Buildingprofile

PrayersandPurses said:


> I apologize in advance if I am asking in the wrong thread but does anyone know the name of this bag? This is a photo in the September issue of Town & Country Magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599913
> View attachment 5599935


This question has troubled me all week as I know @PrayersandPurses is a new member and I can’t believe no one here, including me, knew the answer to chime in. I could’ve sworn I saw that somewhere!

And now I saw it again! It was just on an influencer’s instagram account. They say it’ll be the In the Loop bag, for AW22. I don’t see any other articles or runway pics of it though. Looks gorgeous to me!! The Picotin fans will love this.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Buildingprofile said:


> This question has troubled me all week as I know @PrayersandPurses is a new member and I can’t believe no one here, including me, knew the answer to chime in. I could’ve sworn I saw that somewhere!
> 
> And now I saw it again! It was just on an influencer’s instagram account. They say it’ll be the In the Loop bag, for AW22. I don’t see any other articles or runway pics of it though. Looks gorgeous to me!! The Picotin fans will love this.
> 
> View attachment 5601814
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601815
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601816


Hi Buildingprofile. Thank you for finding out the name. It's so pretty. It did say in the magazine that it was $5,100 US.


----------



## hwg

What do you think of inserts for Hermes bags? Is it necessary?


----------



## hlzpenguin

Newbie here. Anyone knows whether the following style (Farandole) comes in sterling silver still?


----------



## eagle1002us

_kiki119_ said:


> i am such a noob here
> 
> May i ask how did the koala and owl threads started haha


On what I think is an early version of a browser a tiny thumbnail of a koala showed up.  Every time I opened it, there was the koala.  Now, if you keep showing me pictures of something I don't have, sooner or later I'll want it.  After a couple of years of looking at the koala, I suddenly couldn't live without that thumbnail koala.  After a decade or so the browser folks sent me a message to put a thumbnail picture of me in place of the koala (in other words, modernize).   I have no intention of doing that.  The koala is too adorable to leave behind.   The koala below are so fluffy looking.  I've heard their fur is very soft.  They are certainly the ultimate cuddle animal.  I am just wowed by how Mother Nature could create a real "teddy bear" in the wild.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## eagle1002us

This owl looks like Mr. Person
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ality.


----------



## thanks sixx

allanrvj said:


> accept that it's part of your bag now. it just adds more character and a bit of history on how you got that scratch. it's not like it became less beautiful. it's just a tiny scratch


I agree !!!  When a new bag gets its first sign of "wear", like a scratch, I flip out.  Then after a few days, I actually don't mind it.  Now that my bag is "broken in", it's no longer so precious, and I'm finally comfortable using it in everyday life


----------



## _kiki119_

eagle1002us said:


> On what I think is an early version of a browser a tiny thumbnail of a koala showed up.  Every time I opened it, there was the koala.  Now, if you keep showing me pictures of something I don't have, sooner or later I'll want it.  After a couple of years of looking at the koala, I suddenly couldn't live without that thumbnail koala.  After a decade or so the browser folks sent me a message to put a thumbnail picture of me in place of the koala (in other words, modernize).   I have no intention of doing that.  The koala is too adorable to leave behind.   The koala below are so fluffy looking.  I've heard their fur is very soft.  They are certainly the ultimate cuddle animal.  I am just wowed by how Mother Nature could create a real "teddy bear" in the wild.
> 
> View attachment 5602188


Awwwwe i see! Thank you!
You are right! So cute and fluffy! I imagine they feel like chinchilla? 
Other than their fur i have irresistible urges to boop their noses 

BOOP!


----------



## eagle1002us

Oh Darling, what beautiful red eyes you have!


----------



## Bagsbags18

Hi guys! I need your help on deciding my next quota bag. I own a K28, Constance 23 vintage, a B25. Shall I ask for a mini kelly II next? I love mini bags, but honestly afraid that it is too small because there’s no way for me to try it. on the other hand I feel like I Have a good enough mix already, I don’t need a B30 in my life, and I don’t need a k25 because I own a 28 and it’s not that different, therefore a mini K would be a great addition. Ugh what a great dillema to have


----------



## eagle1002us

Bagsbags18 said:


> Hi guys! I need your help on deciding my next quota bag. I own a K28, Constance 23 vintage, a B25. Shall I ask for a mini kelly II next? I love mini bags, but honestly afraid that it is too small because there’s no way for me to try it. on the other hand I feel like I Have a good enough mix already, I don’t need a B30 in my life, and I don’t need a k25 because I own a 28 and it’s not that different, therefore a mini K would be a great addition. Ugh what a great dillema to have


@Bagsbags18 If you can hang on to your funds (always my problem) and not buy anything for the  sake of buying something (again, my problem), when you come across a purse that strikes you like lightening, you'll be ready.  This is early in the season.  H might come out with something new for Xmas.  Now, if you get the mini-kelly (those are very cool, or get a belt bag) and you like it, well, that's ok, too.


----------



## eagle1002us

hwg said:


> What do you think of inserts for Hermes bags? Is it necessary?


I use kellys and those have such a structured style compared with a big B, I see no strong need for inserts.


----------



## masanmasan

Buildingprofile said:


> This question has troubled me all week as I know @PrayersandPurses is a new member and I can’t believe no one here, including me, knew the answer to chime in. I could’ve sworn I saw that somewhere!
> 
> And now I saw it again! It was just on an influencer’s instagram account. They say it’ll be the In the Loop bag, for AW22. I don’t see any other articles or runway pics of it though. Looks gorgeous to me!! The Picotin fans will love this.
> 
> View attachment 5601815


Lovely variation of bucket bag to Picotin ! How I wish H install feet for this bag.... wishful thinking....


----------



## masanmasan

Bagsbags18 said:


> Hi guys! I need your help on deciding my next quota bag. I own a K28, Constance 23 vintage, a B25. Shall I ask for a mini kelly II next? I love mini bags, but honestly afraid that it is too small because there’s no way for me to try it. on the other hand I feel like I Have a good enough mix already, I don’t need a B30 in my life, and I don’t need a k25 because I own a 28 and it’s not that different, therefore a mini K would be a great addition. Ugh what a great dillema to have



Consider Kelly Pochette ? this fits more than Mini Kelly but no strap.......


----------



## Bluelux

I wonder if anyone has encountered this situation or anyone has some advise. I have become aware that a store manager at H, ‘limits’ for a lack of a better word what her SA’s  offer to clients, and the reason for that is because she sells them to a ‘thirdi party vendor” this is really disheartening and completely unethical. Thank you


----------



## morejunkny

Does anyone know where I can find directions on how to tie this hobo? I have seen the tutorials on the furoshiki styles but this one seems a bit different, with the scarf ring?


----------



## VintageAndVino

Hi all. I am not a regular Hermes shopper (or poster!) so forgive me if this is not the right thread. I have only purchased silks and shoes at Hermes boutiques, but I do own a Kelly 25 retourne in what I believe is Togo leather (I bought years ago at an estate auction). I rarely used it for years because it didn’t feel like my style. But this summer I realized that I LOVE its look and functionality when it is winged out. My question: is there a reason not to wing out a Kelly? Am I ruining the bag’s leather or frame or sangles? I get that Birkins are worn this way, but I already have this Kelly, plus I like the crossbody strap. Thank you for any advice or warnings!


----------



## eagle1002us

hwg said:


> Hi all… a QQ.. for a non expert owner of Hermes bags (like myself), I struggle to identify the types of leather and names of the color of the bags, some of which I purchased a long time ago. I kept all the boxes but not the receipts which I regret, and I cannot find the descriptions anywhere on the box or the bag itself! Any advise, tricks and tips? Thanks!


It is most annoying but receipts fade over time.  It's impossible to read a faded receipt.   I think many merchants use cheap cash register ink, and that's just life.  If you buy on-line, this is somewhat less of a problem b/c printer inks, while not perfect, do retain retail info for a longer time.  It's probably a good idea to have a notebook or pages where you record purchase detail.

I like H bracelets and one of the last I got was a real chunky one, puffy but solid silver anchor links, very heavy to wear.   It looked out of place with the rest of my H bracelets.  I was able to sell it b/c I had a receipt to prove that it was an H bracelet.  Plus, the prospective buyer was reassured it was genuine by a SA who happened to recognize it.  It is almost never shown on-line so all that helped.  Also it  clearly looked like something a man would wear.


----------



## phoebeyou00

how long it would take to get a black mini Kelly 2???


----------



## acrowcounted

phoebeyou00 said:


> how long it would take to get a black mini Kelly 2???


Impossible to say. But a reasonable expectation is several years of relationship building and vast spending. Could be sooner but also a decent chance of being never.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

phoebeyou00 said:


> how long it would take to get a black mini Kelly 2???


If this is something you really want to purchase, and may never get it in the store, you can purchase it from Fashionphile.


----------



## stephbb9

Seialeir said:


> Let me wail a little here because my heart’s still breaking since this morning when I was carrying multiple bags while crossing the street including a $5 breakfast, a laptop bag and a Constance bag. I nearly drop my breakfast and in saving it, I dropped my Constance bag face down and my foot kicked it a little so it skidded. Now it’s got these scratches that makes me want to cry everytime I see it. I should’ve let the breakfast go, dang it. Any solutions? Should I try metal polishing? My SA says they won’t accept requests for hardware change easily
> 
> View attachment 5600142
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600143


Did you try gently using a polishing cloth? It has helped a lot with some of my bags hardwear.


----------



## jane.birkin

Would an alligator constance to go worth buying it like a B or K as an investment piece? I will take the offer if this is something that wouldn’t come by easily. Also I’m not sure how difficult it will be later when I wanna sell it given that it’s exotics… laws and laws and laws


----------



## allanrvj

jane.birkin said:


> Would an alligator constance to go worth buying it like a B or K as an investment piece? I will take the offer if this is something that wouldn’t come by easily. Also I’m not sure how difficult it will be later when I wanna sell it given that it’s exotics… laws and laws and laws


I don't think you should go for it if it's just for an investment piece. Although a quota bag, it doesn't fetch a high profit in the secondary market compared to the Birkin or Kelly. It's also difficult to sell, even the limited edition ones like the marbled silk or the "on a summer day". Some croc constances on reseller sites that have very good to like new conditions have been on the shelf for *years*.


----------



## acrowcounted

allanrvj said:


> I don't think you should go for it if it's just for an investment piece. Although a quota bag, it doesn't fetch a high profit in the secondary market compared to the Birkin or Kelly. It's also difficult to sell, even the limited edition ones like the marbled silk or the "on a summer day". Some croc constances on reseller sites that have very good to like new conditions have been on the shelf for *years*.


Even worse she’s asking about the constance to go (wallet on a strap). Resale of brand new new stamp exotic CTG is hard to move and at little to no profit. An older stamp one in a few years will be quite difficult to sell, even at today’s retail price, imo.


----------



## allanrvj

acrowcounted said:


> Even worse she’s asking about the constance to go (wallet on a strap). Resale of brand new new stamp exotic CTG is hard to move and at little to no profit. An older stamp one in a few years will be quite difficult to sell, even at today’s retail price, imo.


ah I did not see the to go part. and yes, hard agree.


----------



## jane.birkin

allanrvj said:


> ah I did not see the to go part. and yes, hard agree.


Ah now I see why you said quota bag! I was surprised that the to go wallet’s counted as quota bag o.o

Thanks for stopping me y’all  glad to save the big bucks


----------



## eagle1002us

stephbb9 said:


> Did you try gently using a polishing cloth? It has helped a lot with some of my bags hardwear.


Can you tie twillys around the hardware (I'm pretty sure they were invented for just this problem )


----------



## Redstitchpoodle

Birkin 35 or 40 for work?  I’ve read numerous posts, watched YouTube videos, scoured this site. . . I want a conservative bag for work, carry a laptop, ipad, notebook, pochette (aka what I would normally put in a purse).  Will a B35 do this or do I need a 40?  If I want to take it on a plane with the laptop, ipad, etc. as my carryon, would a 40 be more appropriate?

I recently purchased a large YSL sac de jour. It’s pretty big, but fits all I would want to put in there.  I’m thinking this compares pretty well in size to the B40.

Which is the best size to carry a laptop and other work essentials?

I would so appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## stephbb9

Redstitchpoodle said:


> Birkin 35 or 40 for work?  I’ve read numerous posts, watched YouTube videos, scoured this site. . . I want a conservative bag for work, carry a laptop, ipad, notebook, pochette (aka what I would normally put in a purse).  Will a B35 do this or do I need a 40?  If I want to take it on a plane with the laptop, ipad, etc. as my carryon, would a 40 be more appropriate?
> 
> I recently purchased a large YSL sac de jour. It’s pretty big, but fits all I would want to put in there.  I’m thinking this compares pretty well in size to the B40.
> 
> Which is the best size to carry a laptop and other work essentials?
> 
> I would so appreciate your thoughts.


I am not sure to be honest. It’s a heavy bag when empty so I can’t even imagine if you put a laptop or more in it to travel. Plus it would get damaged from all the weight and change its shape.
I think a Tumi would be much better.


----------



## allanrvj

Redstitchpoodle said:


> Birkin 35 or 40 for work?  I’ve read numerous posts, watched YouTube videos, scoured this site. . . I want a conservative bag for work, carry a laptop, ipad, notebook, pochette (aka what I would normally put in a purse).  Will a B35 do this or do I need a 40?  If I want to take it on a plane with the laptop, ipad, etc. as my carryon, would a 40 be more appropriate?
> 
> I recently purchased a large YSL sac de jour. It’s pretty big, but fits all I would want to put in there.  I’m thinking this compares pretty well in size to the B40.
> 
> Which is the best size to carry a laptop and other work essentials?
> 
> I would so appreciate your thoughts.


A Birkin 35 is about 1.3 kg (~3 lbs) and a Birkin 40 is almost 2 kg (~4.4 lbs) when empty, and when you add a laptop to that, you will be carrying almost 5 kg (11 lbs), and that’s not including your other stuff. Even if you regularly lifts weights, your back will not appreciate you carrying that everyday.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Redstitchpoodle said:


> Birkin 35 or 40 for work?  I’ve read numerous posts, watched YouTube videos, scoured this site. . . I want a conservative bag for work, carry a laptop, ipad, notebook, pochette (aka what I would normally put in a purse).  Will a B35 do this or do I need a 40?  If I want to take it on a plane with the laptop, ipad, etc. as my carryon, would a 40 be more appropriate?
> 
> I recently purchased a large YSL sac de jour. It’s pretty big, but fits all I would want to put in there.  I’m thinking this compares pretty well in size to the B40.
> 
> Which is the best size to carry a laptop and other work essentials?
> 
> I would so appreciate your thoughts.


I used to carry a 13" MBP in my Birkin 35 - not daily, but on occasion. It just fits. If you want a classic work bag where all your items slot in easily, and/or use a larger laptop, a 40 will be better. A B35 in most leathers weighs close to three pounds empty, and a 40 weighs more, so it also depends how you get to work - if you take a car door to door it's totally fine, but if you walk a long way, a heavy leather bag that's hard to get onto your shoulder when it's full may not be the best choice.

Personally I don't think H makes a great work bag in the traditional sense. The Birkin and Garden Party are lovely bags but they are open totes without compartments for things like laptops, iPads, water bottles, etc., and they don't zip at the top. 

All those caveats also apply to the Birkin as an airplane carryon, plus your Birkin will get squished (this may or may not bother you). There's a huge thread about traveling with Birkins and other H bags, including all the suggestions for commercial air travel.


----------



## Redstitchpoodle

stephbb9 said:


> I am not sure to be honest. It’s a heavy bag when empty so I can’t even imagine if you put a laptop or more in it to travel. Plus it would get damaged from all the weight and change its shape.
> I think a Tumi would be much better.


Thank you.  Very helpful!  I bought a large sac de jour hoping to scratch the itch for a B35 or B40, but it’s not doing the trick.  It is beautiful, but it, too, is heavy.  Your advice is very helpful.  I have a lovely Tumi that I haven’t even carried, so I will get it out and give it a try.


----------



## Redstitchpoodle

allanrvj said:


> A Birkin 35 is about 1.3 kg (~3 lbs) and a Birkin 40 is almost 2 kg (~4.4 lbs) when empty, and when you add a laptop to that, you will be carrying almost 5 kg (11 lbs), and that’s not including your other stuff. Even if you regularly lifts weights, your back will not appreciate you carrying that everyday.


Thank you.  Those weights are super helpful.  I’ve changed out my laptop because it was so stupid heavy, so I don’t need to add more unnecessary weight. . . 


QuelleFromage said:


> I used to carry a 13" MBP in my Birkin 35 - not daily, but on occasion. It just fits. If you want a classic work bag where all your items slot in easily, and/or use a larger laptop, a 40 will be better. A B35 in most leathers weighs close to three pounds empty, and a 40 weighs more, so it also depends how you get to work - if you take a car door to door it's totally fine, but if you walk a long way, a heavy leather bag that's hard to get onto your shoulder when it's full may not be the best choice.
> 
> Personally I don't think H makes a great work bag in the traditional sense. The Birkin and Garden Party are lovely bags but they are open totes without compartments for things like laptops, iPads, water bottles, etc., and they don't zip at the top.
> 
> All those caveats also apply to the Birkin as an airplane carryon, plus your Birkin will get squished (this may or may not bother you). There's a huge thread about traveling with Birkins and other H bags, including all the suggestions for commercial air travel.


Also really helpful.  I will check out the thread re: traveling with H bags. . . Thanks, all!


----------



## Luxlynx

Hello my dear ladies.
I wonder to make a little gift for my b-day and wonder if the H belt is still going strong?
I would want a gold bucket but shall I go for the regular brushed gold or H Guillochee?


----------



## voguekelly711

Does anyone know the current € price for an Ostrich K Pochette? Thinking of letting my SA know I’m interested…

Looked at the price list but not on there


----------



## acrowcounted

voguekelly711 said:


> Does anyone know the current € price for an Ostrich K Pochette? Thinking of letting my SA know I’m interested…
> 
> Looked at the price list but not on there


Ostrich is typically ballpark twice the price of regular leather.


----------



## Handbag1234

I can’t decide on next QB request. I have several k28. Should I go for k25 or mini Kelly? I’m considering something smaller for evening use and days when I carry hardly anything. Or should I go for something else completely? I think b25 will be too small and too casual. I have B30 and  35. I’m above average height but not tall and slim build but not petit. 

Thoughts?


----------



## masanmasan

Handbag1234 said:


> I can’t decide on next QB request. I have several k28. Should I go for k25 or mini Kelly? I’m considering something smaller for evening use and days when I carry hardly anything. Or should I go for something else completely? I think b25 will be too small and too casual. I have B30 and  35. I’m above average height but not tall and slim build but not petit.
> 
> Thoughts?



Since you have several K28 already, go for Mini Kelly or Kelly pochette for evening use. That would be lovely. or K25 in sellier / box leather....


----------



## natasja

Does anyone know if the Tricolor Kelly (Nata, Chai & Gris Meyer) comes in size 28? ❤️


----------



## Bentley1

I wasn’t sure which thread to post this topic under, hope it’s ok here? 

I was wondering how rare are the Kelly To Go’s? I was interested to get one for my mom as her first Hermes bag for carrying her essentials while traveling. But when I asked my SA if it’s something I can add to my wishlist, she mentioned to me that it’s super rare and that she herself has only ever sold one in black (she’s been with Hermes for many years). She said that they don’t wishlist this item as they rarely get them. I mean I even have a mini Kelly & Kelly pochette on my wishlist but I was really surprised to hear that the KTG is even harder to come by than those 2?


----------



## masanmasan

Bentley1 said:


> I wasn’t sure which thread to post this topic under, hope it’s ok here?
> 
> I was wondering how rare are the Kelly To Go’s? I was interested to get one for my mom as her first Hermes bag for carrying her essentials while traveling. But when I asked my SA if it’s something I can add to my wishlist, she mentioned to me that it’s super rare and that she herself has only ever sold one in black (she’s been with Hermes for many years). She said that they don’t wishlist this item as they rarely get them. I mean I even have a mini Kelly & Kelly pochette on my wishlist but I was really surprised to hear that the KTG is even harder to come by than those 2?



in Singapore, few months back a friend asked about KTG and CTG, SA comment: this is offered to regular client whom get a few "bags" and long term over the years only. It is under bag wallet category.


----------



## acrowcounted

Bentley1 said:


> I wasn’t sure which thread to post this topic under, hope it’s ok here?
> 
> I was wondering how rare are the Kelly To Go’s? I was interested to get one for my mom as her first Hermes bag for carrying her essentials while traveling. But when I asked my SA if it’s something I can add to my wishlist, she mentioned to me that it’s super rare and that she herself has only ever sold one in black (she’s been with Hermes for many years). She said that they don’t wishlist this item as they rarely get them. I mean I even have a mini Kelly & Kelly pochette on my wishlist but I was really surprised to hear that the KTG is even harder to come by than those 2?


They are ordered by the store at podium under the SLG budget. Since they are so expensive, SMs have to choose between ordering one KTG or 15 Calvis, for example, for the same “cost”. Most SMs choose the latter thus the scarcity. That being said, they are however available from time to time on the H website so I would personally never consider them even near to a quota bag on the hierarchy.


----------



## Bentley1

acrowcounted said:


> They are ordered by the store at podium under the SLG budget. Since they are so expensive, SMs have to choose between ordering one KTG or 15 Calvis, for example, for the same “cost”. Most SMs choose the latter thus the scarcity. That being said, they are however available from time to time on the H website so I would personally never consider them even near to a quota bag on the hierarchy.


Ahh ok Thank you for this explanation!  I understand now as to why they are so scarce. I’ll try my luck on the website for awhile. Thank you !


----------



## Bentley1

Fumizuki said:


> in Singapore, few months back a friend asked about KTG and CTG, SA comment: this is offered to regular client whom get a few "bags" and long term over the years only. It is under bag wallet category.


Thank you! I’m quite new still so I definitely won’t be getting one from my boutique anytime soon lol


----------



## H11

Anyone know if the Hermes Ado backpack is considered a QB in NY? Also the price USD ? Thanks!


----------



## acrowcounted

NH11 said:


> Anyone know if the Hermes Ado backpack is considered a QB in NY? Also the price USD ? Thanks!


It is not an official quota bag though is likely difficult to get and the SA/store may consider it a good enough gesture that you are put toward the back of the line for a true quota afterwards.


----------



## dgreen101

acrowcounted said:


> It is not an official quota bag though is likely difficult to get and the SA/store may consider it a good enough gesture that you are put toward the back of the line for a true quota afterwards.


What about the Picotin 18, does the same apply?


----------



## kerebear

Does anyone know anything about the NYC Hermes Sample sale this year? I went to the one last year on October 21st (my first time) and i’m aware that the London sample sale just happened this past weekend. I would like to guess it may be next month again but not sure how long before the sale they send out details. Any one have any ideas from past experiences? TIA


----------



## QuelleFromage

vnew said:


> What about the Picotin 18, does the same apply?


Pico is much hotter than Ado. They're in high demand. But I'd think more about which bag you actually want.


----------



## kattynest

Hey everyone ! 
I need a advise . 
Just revived a herbag 31 for my birthday Multicolore. I love a lot a model , but I doubt the color. What do u think? I wanted something more classic (sand with beige toile or black with beige or black with black) do you think this bag is more valuable than regular models ? and also if I decide to change the color, will they get angry in the boutique and will they give me what I want


----------



## LucyBob

@kattynest What color combo did you get? Can you upload a picture here?


----------



## kattynest

Io


LucyBob said:


> @kattynest What color combo did you get? Can you upload a picture here?


----------



## kattynest

LucyBob said:


> @kattynest What color combo did you get? Can you upload a picture here?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 5602279


Ohhhhhh! so pretty!
I'm in love with this pic


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

kereneve said:


> Does anyone know anything about the NYC Hermes Sample sale this year? I went to the one last year on October 21st (my first time) and i’m aware that the London sample sale just happened this past weekend. I would like to guess it may be next month again but not sure how long before the sale they send out details. Any one have any ideas from past experiences? TIA


I dont know if there will be a sale in NYC but just correcting you that the London sales are nor 'Sample sales'
Hermès to my knowledge (I stand to be corrected if wrong) do not do sample sales.
All items in the sales in London were either past seasons or must have had some kind of flaw that didn't make it past QC hence all items are stamped with an 'S'.


----------



## LucyBob

It's a beautiful bag. The color combo is very special. But if you have doubt in your mind, don't think you should keep it.


----------



## kattynest

Hey! 
Today I went to boutique and they weee very kind and change me that violet bag to the color that I wanted . They didn’t have the linen toile or waterproof . So I had a cris viking toile but for me it’s easier to wear


----------



## elizle205

I heard Hermes will only limit one QB per year now? Is that true?????


----------



## JessieJ73

Hi there, newbie here. I have a question about the 2022 colors. Is Graphite offered in 2022?


----------



## acrowcounted

Jessie Jiang said:


> Hi there, newbie here. I have a question about the 2022 colors. Is Graphite offered in 2022?


A very few bags popped up early in the year, mostly in madame (like Epsom) leather and mostly in Constance 24s (though I did see a handful of other bags; Birkin Sellier, Kelly Sellier 25). Haven’t seen it often nor recently.


----------



## acrowcounted

elizle205 said:


> I heard Hermes will only limit one QB per year now? Is that true?????


No. Hermes official policy is still no more than two quota bags per profile per calendar year. However, each store has full discretion over who it offers bags to and many stores have been preferring to only sell one per profile for the average client. VVIPs at these stores will likely still easily get two.


----------



## elizle205

acrowcounted said:


> No. Hermes official policy is still no more than two quota bags per profile per calendar year. However, each store has full discretion over who it offers bags to and many stores have been preferring to only sell one per profile for the average client. VVIPs at these stores will likely still easily get do


----------



## elizle205

Thanks for the clarification! VVIPs?!! Do I need to be a celebrity? LOL


----------



## acrowcounted

elizle205 said:


> Thanks for the clarification! VVIPs?!! Do I need to be a celebrity? LOL


No, you need to spend notably more than most other clients, or be a celebrity.


----------



## JessieJ73

acrowcounted said:


> A very few bags popped up early in the year, mostly in madame (like Epsom) leather and mostly in Constance 24s (though I did see a handful of other bags; Birkin Sellier, Kelly Sellier 25). Haven’t seen it often nor recently.


Thank you!


----------



## lucky7355

Ladies, my designer dog ate my designer passport holder (and passport).  What do you recommend for repairs?

Literally haven’t even had the chance to use it yet and it must have fallen behind my side table. I heard the sound of paper ripping and knew he found something he shouldn’t have. 

It’s mostly the bottom corner that he chewed up and a few teeth marks on the snap and top corner.


----------



## H11

JessieJ73 said:


> Hi there, newbie here. I have a question about the 2022 colors. Is Graphite offered in 2022?


Hi, yes!


----------



## allanrvj

lucky7355 said:


> Ladies, my designer dog ate my designer passport holder (and passport).  What do you recommend for repairs?
> 
> Literally haven’t even had the chance to use it yet and it must have fallen behind my side table. I heard the sound of paper ripping and knew he found something he shouldn’t have.
> 
> It’s mostly the bottom corner that he chewed up and a few teeth marks on the snap and top corner.
> 
> View attachment 5617056


aww such a sweet little beast. look at that cute face!  I love his pokemon necklace.

I was going to suggest you take your designer passport holder that was bitten by your designer dog to a designer repair shop (aka the H spa), but then the cost would be almost like getting a new one--they would need to replace the damaged panel/s, no getting around it--so I guess it's either you just enjoy the passport holder with marks or get a new one to match your new passport.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

lucky7355 said:


> Ladies, my designer dog ate my designer passport holder (and passport).  What do you recommend for repairs?
> 
> Literally haven’t even had the chance to use it yet and it must have fallen behind my side table. I heard the sound of paper ripping and knew he found something he shouldn’t have.
> 
> It’s mostly the bottom corner that he chewed up and a few teeth marks on the snap and top corner.
> 
> View attachment 5617056


If you brought it relatively recently and paid on a CC you may be able to claim the money back on the card as accidental damage.
Cute dog..looks like butter wouldn't melt


----------



## lucky7355

.


----------



## lucky7355

allanrvj said:


> aww such a sweet little beast. look at that cute face!  I love his pokemon necklace.
> 
> I was going to suggest you take your designer passport holder that was bitten by your designer dog to a designer repair shop (aka the H spa), but then the cost would be almost like getting a new one--they would need to replace the damaged panel/s, no getting around it--so I guess it's either you just enjoy the passport holder with marks or get a new one to match your new passport.


Thank you! His name is Squirtle. Our other puppy is Pikachu and has the same tag. 

They did ask me to bring it to a store to take a look but I don’t have any locally and won’t be near one for the next few months. Would it really be almost as much as getting a new one? It wouldn’t hurt to get a quote, I used rewards points to buy it so it was only $40 out of pocket.


----------



## lucky7355

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> If you brought it relatively recently and paid on a CC you may be able to claim the money back on the card as accidental damage.
> Cute dog..looks like butter wouldn't melt



This is an excellent idea. It’s barely 2 weeks old and I bought it via PayPal with a credit card. I’ll call up my credit card company to see if there’s anything they offer.


----------



## eagle1002us




----------



## vanillacoco

Hi, 
I met birkin 25, Craire, epsom, with Rose gold hardware at the Second shop in my hometown , and she is so beutiful and very good condition. 
 I am now searching for b25 craire epsom review, but cannot find any review. 
If Anyone who has seen craire epasom b25, please share your opinion !


----------



## christiancheung

If your SA said that they can put in an order for you and let you know when it arrives, does that mean you’ll get the item? / does anyone know how long that typically takes?


----------



## acrowcounted

christiancheung said:


> If your SA said that they can put in an order for you and let you know when it arrives, does that mean you’ll get the item? / does anyone know how long that typically takes?








						Maintaining a H relationship
					

Please focus on the title of this thread rather than each other, TY  If you find it very hard to ignore certain people, please feel free in adding them to your 'Ignore' list.  For advice on how to obtain a B/K/C please go to the reading room in the Reading Room The Newbie's HOW DO I GET A BIRKIN...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Haute Couturess

etoupebirkin said:


> That's in essence what I'm doing-- converting/expanding a room into a closet--treasure room--oasis. My sitting room was the most ill used space in my house--and we don't have the room for underutilized spaces. My house is not a McMansion. I want a pretty and peaceful place to read and knit. I've been moving my H collection to the sitting room. I got rid of a huge desk.
> 
> My synagogue is having a yard sale this weekend. I'm getting rid of all kinds of junk--Dance Dance Revolution pads and all those silly instruments that has not been touched in 4 years-- I forget the name of the program that they went with. It was the rage a few years ago. Perfect Yard Sale fodder.
> 
> I found a really cool armless sofa at Crate and Barrel. I want to get something that's a little custom and was quoted a price verbally by a sales person who was evidently not fluent with the line. When I went to order tonight. My "custom" order was $1K more than I was verbally quoted. I also found a great pole lamp and mirror. So now I'm off to write to the store manager. I will pay the extra $ for the sofa if needed. But this would be the last time I purchase something from them. I was there till after 9 pm today.
> 
> So I need to think of my best case to the SM.
> 
> I also found the perfect rug cashmere throw and curtains, too.



I hate it when they do this.  The last time I placed a custom order, the SM left for another job and it disappeared into thin air.  I'm still a bit salty about it!!


----------



## topglamchic

Hi, does anyone have any experience with custom order shoes.  I am thinking of custom order oasis in croc.  My SA says that it is better to custom order because she cannot guarentee the next time they will pop up again.


----------



## ClaireAD

Do you know what “KB” and “KB n-1” and “KB n-2” under your profile on SA phone stands for?


----------



## acrowcounted

ClaireAD said:


> Do you know what “KB” and “KB n-1” and “KB n-2” under your profile on SA phone stands for?


Sounds like a quota bag (KellyBirkin) count to me.


----------



## ClaireAD

acrowcounted said:


> Sounds like a quota bag (KellyBirkin) count to me.


Thank you!


----------



## luvHermes2

fashionelite said:


> Does anyone have more info on the Kelly en désordre? Will it be a quota bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346691


Not a quota in Paris


----------



## 880

lucky7355 said:


> Thank you! His name is Squirtle. Our other puppy is Pikachu and has the same tag.
> 
> They did ask me to bring it to a store to take a look but I don’t have any locally and won’t be near one for the next few months. Would it really be almost as much as getting a new one? It wouldn’t hurt to get a quote, I used rewards points to buy it so it was only $40 out of pocket.


No idea. But I’m glad Squirtle is okay


----------



## Haute Couturess

topglamchic said:


> Hi, does anyone have any experience with custom order shoes.  I am thinking of custom order oasis in croc.  My SA says that it is better to custom order because she cannot guarentee the next time they will pop up again.


I had no idea this was even an option.  I must be living under a rock LOL


----------



## topglamchic

Haute Couturess said:


> I had no idea this was even an option.  I must be living under a rock LOL


Life, was less expensive underneath the rock!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

@PrayersandPurses 

Here is the chat thread.  

I can post pics of my H collection tomorrow, if you’d like.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

BowieFan1971 said:


> @PrayersandPurses
> 
> Here is the chat thread.
> 
> I can post pics of my H collection tomorrow, if you’d like.


@BowieFan1971 Thank you so much. Yes I would love to see


----------



## BowieFan1971

PrayersandPurses said:


> @BowieFan1971 Thank you so much. Yes I would love to see


It’s not nearly as big as many on here, but here goes…
All are secondhand, most are vintage.
1957 Kelly 35 in Rouge H Box


1997 Bolide 35 in Gold Courcheval 


Circa 1960’s Sac 404 in Black Box


2000 Museau in Vache Natural



2007 Camail tote GM in grey felt and Barenia trim



I have listed the Bolide for sale and have a Picotin 18 in orange Clemence in a consignment shop.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

BowieFan1971 said:


> It’s not nearly as big as many on here, but here goes…
> All are secondhand, most are vintage.
> 1957 Kelly in Rouge H Box
> View attachment 5625632
> 
> 1997 Bolide 35 in Gold Courcheval
> View attachment 5625633
> 
> Circa 1960’s Sac 404 in Black Box
> View attachment 5625634
> 
> 2000 Museau in Vache Natural
> View attachment 5625635
> View attachment 5625636
> 
> 2007 Camail tote GM in grey felt and Barenia trim
> View attachment 5625642
> 
> 
> I have listed the Bolide for sale and have a Picotin 18 in orange Clemence in a consignment shop.


WOW!. You're collection is so beautiful! That Kelly OMG. Oh no you don't like the Bolide? I love the Bolide. I have one in size 31


----------



## BowieFan1971

PrayersandPurses said:


> WOW!. You're collection is so beautiful! That Kelly OMG. Oh no you don't like the Bolide? I love the Bolide. I have one in size 31


Thanks! I have found some quirky pieces I love!

The 35 is a little big and the Courcheval is too rigid…I settled when I bought it. I really wanted a 31 in Gold Clemence but the ones I found were too expensive. I have since realized that the combo of the size and stiffness of mine reads too “office” for me. I work from home and lead a more casual life than that. Once those two bags sell, I can decide if I want another Bolide in 31, but I also have a LV Alma I need to wear more that is about the same size and shape as a 31. So I am not sure what to do. I also am thinking about a Birkin 30 next year but also not sure if it is me. The Museau may be a better fit. I just got a faux-B 30 to try out and see how it feels/operates/wears. I need to see if I want a B because it is a B or because I really love it and will use it. I will never get rid of my Kelly, but it honestly is not exactly “me” either. I got it to fix up and sell, but she is magic, history, and I cannot let her go, even though she is a more formal bag. One “collector bag” is enough!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks! I have found some quirky pieces I love!
> 
> The 35 is a little big and the Courcheval is too rigid…I settled when I bought it. I really wanted a 31 in Gold Clemence but the ones I found were too expensive. I have since realized that the combo of the size and stiffness of mine reads too “office” for me. I work from home and lead a more casual life than that. Once those two bags sell, I can decide if I want another Bolide in 31, but I also have a LV Alma I need to wear more that is about the same size and shape as a 31. So I am not sure what to do. I also am thinking about a Birkin 30 next year but also not sure if it is me. The Museau may be a better fit. I just got a faux-B 30 to try out and see how it feels/operates/wears. I need to see if I want a B because it is a B or because I really love it and will use it. I will never get rid of my Kelly, but it honestly is not exactly “me” either. I got it to fix up and sell, but she is magic, history, and I cannot let her go, even though she is a more formal bag. One “collector bag” is enough!


I totally understand and can relate to everything you said  My Bolide 31 in Gris Etain with PHW was my first H bag for my 25th Wedding Anniversary in March 2021(we were supposed to go to Paris but couldn't travel due to Covid). I thought the colour was so appropriate for the occasion. BUT, I always wanted a Birkin since that episode on sex and the city. Two months after the purchase of my Bolide my SA offered me the Birkin 30 in Noir with GHW. God bless my DH he purchased that for me too. I love the Birkin, but to be completely honest with you I prefer my Bolide because t's just more practical for my lifestyle. The zipper and shoulder strap are amazing.
I also have two Evelyne TPMs that I purchased this year (one preloved and one from the Madison Boutique). They have quickly become my most used bags. I would LOVE a Constance, but if I don't get one so be it. I'm extremely grateful and happy with my 4 bags. As for the Kelly, I absolutely LOVE the bag, but I tried one on at a consignment shop before I bought any H bags, and quickly realized it's not for me. But I love seeing everyone else's on this forum. Especially the vintage ones. I would most definitely keep yours. It is truly a beautiful collectors piece.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

BowieFan1971 said:


> It’s not nearly as big as many on here, but here goes…
> All are secondhand, most are vintage.
> 1957 Kelly 35 in Rouge H Box
> View attachment 5625632
> 
> 1997 Bolide 35 in Gold Courcheval
> View attachment 5625633
> 
> Circa 1960’s Sac 404 in Black Box
> View attachment 5625634
> 
> 2000 Museau in Vache Natural
> View attachment 5625635
> View attachment 5625636
> 
> 2007 Camail tote GM in grey felt and Barenia trim
> View attachment 5625642
> 
> 
> I have listed the Bolide for sale and have a Picotin 18 in orange Clemence in a consignment shop.


The Camail tote is a bag on my wish-list 
I love that bag and love your collection.
Every bag is different and a beautiful design.
I have collection envy


----------



## BowieFan1971

PrayersandPurses said:


> I totally understand and can relate to everything you said  My Bolide 31 in Gris Etain with PHW was my first H bag for my 25th Wedding Anniversary in March 2021(we were supposed to go to Paris but couldn't travel due to Covid). I thought the colour was so appropriate for the occasion. BUT, I always wanted a Birkin since that episode on sex and the city. Two months after the purchase of my Bolide my SA offered me the Birkin 30 in Noir with GHW. God bless my DH he purchased that for me too. I love the Birkin, but to be completely honest with you I prefer my Bolide because t's just more practical for my lifestyle. The zipper and shoulder strap are amazing.
> I also have two Evelyne TPMs that I purchased this year (one preloved and one from the Madison Boutique). They have quickly become my most used bags. I would LOVE a Constance, but if I don't get one so be it. I'm extremely grateful and happy with my 4 bags. As for the Kelly, I absolutely LOVE the bag, but I tried one on at a consignment shop before I bought any H bags, and quickly realized it's not for me. But I love seeing everyone else's on this forum. Especially the vintage ones. I would most definitely keep yours. It is truly a beautiful collectors piece.


I have a pre-loved Herbag 2 in 1 backpack coming any day now…I have seen it and trued it on and to me it is the perfect combo of classic Hermès style and casual. I wear jeans a lot, though with sweaters, cardis and button downs with scarves and ankle boots or loafers, so I think this bag will be the perfect fit. Plus I can wear it in summer…all leather bags in anything but tan or brights feels heavy to me in the South. 

I like the Evie too, but I got a Rebecca Minkoff version of it to try first before getting an Evie that fits the bill enough that I don’t think I will get an Evie. I think I would choose a vintage Trim instead and at a third to half of the cost.


----------



## SimitDimet

Can someone help me decipher what my SA said today?

My Hermes SA told me today that my purchase profile needs to be “sprinkled up”, and that I have “Too many leather good purchases”.

 I asked directly what categories need to be “sprinkled up” and all I got was a little smile and non direct answer. 

My assumption is the sprinkling is for her to get management approval for a quota bag. I'm also assuming she will not allow any leather goods to be purchased until this “sprinkling” occurs. Already this year she had mentioned restrictions on all bags / 1 per customer even in non Kelly / Birkin / Constance items. I thought that was unusual, but at the time didn't personalize it - thinking it applied to everyone. I still have my doubts about that. 

But it’s not like I haven’t been sprinkling. 

Full disclosure: I’ve been shopping with my SA for almost 2 years. I decided from the very beginning to spread out my purchases across different categories not only to have a strong case to present for a quota bag, but also to only shop for what I like and what I need. 

Can anyone tell me what this is code for please? I’ve been shopping with the brand since late 2020, but I don’t speak Hermese as well as others. 

For reference since November 2020 have spent abou $18,000 at Hermes.

Out of 17 items purchased, 7 have been leather good items (41% of total buying) - 3 Evelyne bags, 2 wallets, and 2 bag charms).

Maybe that’s what she means? 


Those purchases are:

4 Hats
2 Blankets
3 Bags (2 TPM Evelyne’s; 1 PM Evelyne)
2 Wallets 
2 Bag Charms (Pegasus and another type)
1 T Shirt
2 Pairs of Gloves
1 Scarf

My SA has a wishlist for Kelly / Birkin. SA repeatedly states that due to supply constraints and production issues that they are working on bag requests as far back as 2020 in my store. 

I have no reason to not believe her, but.

Is this a deliberate attempt to cull me from the Brand? Am I close to being blacklisted? Is this her way of giving me some type of indirect information to assist me in getting a wishlist bag?

My gut says she’s trying to be helpful; but is ready to move on. 

She has been pleasant to work with, minus the last 2 meetings where I was forced to sit in the store and wait for her to be done with other customers, despite setting an appointment. 

I thought $18,000 at this point would have at least allowed me to keep buying SLG’s and small bags, but I get the sense that is off the table until further notice. 

Really appreciate the insight and help from people here and would happily explain more if needed. 

Thank You.


----------



## acrowcounted

SimitDimet said:


> Can someone help me decipher what my SA said today?
> 
> My Hermes SA told me today that my purchase profile needs to be “sprinkled up”, and that I have “Too many leather good purchases”.
> 
> I asked directly what categories need to be “sprinkled up” and all I got was a little smile and non direct answer.
> 
> My assumption is the sprinkling is for her to get management approval for a quota bag. I'm also assuming she will not allow any leather goods to be purchased until this “sprinkling” occurs. Already this year she had mentioned restrictions on all bags / 1 per customer even in non Kelly / Birkin / Constance items. I thought that was unusual, but at the time didn't personalize it - thinking it applied to everyone. I still have my doubts about that.
> 
> But it’s not like I haven’t been sprinkling.
> 
> Full disclosure: I’ve been shopping with my SA for almost 2 years. I decided from the very beginning to spread out my purchases across different categories not only to have a strong case to present for a quota bag, but also to only shop for what I like and what I need.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what this is code for please? I’ve been shopping with the brand since late 2020, but I don’t speak Hermese as well as others.
> 
> For reference since November 2020 have spent abou $18,000 at Hermes.
> 
> Out of 17 items purchased, 7 have been leather good items (41% of total buying) - 3 Evelyne bags, 2 wallets, and 2 bag charms).
> 
> Maybe that’s what she means?
> 
> 
> Those purchases are:
> 
> 4 Hats
> 2 Blankets
> 3 Bags (2 TPM Evelyne’s; 1 PM Evelyne)
> 2 Wallets
> 2 Bag Charms (Pegasus and another type)
> 1 T Shirt
> 2 Pairs of Gloves
> 1 Scarf
> 
> My SA has a wishlist for Kelly / Birkin. SA repeatedly states that due to supply constraints and production issues that they are working on bag requests as far back as 2020 in my store.
> 
> I have no reason to not believe her, but.
> 
> Is this a deliberate attempt to cull me from the Brand? Am I close to being blacklisted? Is this her way of giving me some type of indirect information to assist me in getting a wishlist bag?
> 
> My gut says she’s trying to be helpful; but is ready to move on.
> 
> She has been pleasant to work with, minus the last 2 meetings where I was forced to sit in the store and wait for her to be done with other customers, despite setting an appointment.
> 
> I thought $18,000 at this point would have at least allowed me to keep buying SLG’s and small bags, but I get the sense that is off the table until further notice.
> 
> Really appreciate the insight and help from people here and would happily explain more if needed.
> 
> Thank You.


US, I assume? The bags sell themselves so I wouldn’t really include them in your mental prespend calculation, especially the Evelyne TPMs which can be seen as a “favor bag” on their own. I’m not sure which store you shop or which bags you are requesting but ~$10k non bag prespend unfortunately isn’t very competitive these days. Also, the repeat items ( multiple TPMs, multiple hats, etc) can be suspected as reseller behavior. I don’t think you’re at risk of being blacklisted or anything like that but your SA sounds like she is hinting at diversifying you profile, perhaps into jewelry or tableware, to be competitive with other clients who are requesting the same quota bags.


----------



## SimitDimet

Hi, thanks for the response. I certainly didn't mean to hijack this thread; Yes, in the USA. Thanks for asking. 

What is meant by a "favor bag"? 

Also, I believe my SA was trying to be helpful; despite my reaction. 

I've had some friends suggest buying a ready to wear pieces to improve my buying profile; but I find most of Hermes offerings to be pretty blah compared to other houses. The quality is amazing, but the aesthetic isn't always appealing. I did see an Orange Equestrian jacket that was nice today, however. This is long winded way of saying I've been looking for a non leather goods category to find a home in but have had some difficulty. Thank You.


----------



## acrowcounted

SimitDimet said:


> Hi, thanks for the response. I certainly didn't mean to hijack this thread; Yes, in the USA. Thanks for asking.
> 
> What is meant by a "favor bag"?
> 
> Also, I believe my SA was trying to be helpful; despite my reaction.
> 
> I've had some friends suggest buying a ready to wear pieces to improve my buying profile; but I find most of Hermes offerings to be pretty blah compared to other houses. The quality is amazing, but the aesthetic isn't always appealing. I did see an Orange Equestrian jacket that was nice today, however. This is long winded way of saying I've been looking for a non leather goods category to find a home in but have had some difficulty. Thank You.


What I meant by favor bag was that it’s an item that sells itself and the SA might feel like they are doing you a favor by offering it to you. Some bags are harder to sell than others so some use up a portion of your SAs good will to be offered and thus could make your SA feel like “damn, ive already offered her X Y and Z but she still wants A, how ungrateful”. Anyway, I think your SA was being very upfront with you by hinting that if you want whatever quota bag, she needs you to expand your profile in order to be competitive. I’d either follow her advice (despite it perhaps being inconvenient) or adjust my expectations accordingly.


----------



## SimitDimet

acrowcounted said:


> What I meant by favor bag was that it’s an item that sells itself and the SA might feel like they are doing you a favor by offering it to you. Some bags are harder to sell than others so some use up a portion of your SAs good will to be offered and thus could make your SA feel like “damn, ive already offered her X Y and Z but she still wants A, how ungrateful”. Anyway, I think your SA was being very upfront with you by hinting that if you want whatever quota bag, she needs you to expand your profile in order to be competitive. I’d either follow her advice (despite it perhaps being inconvenient) or adjust my expectations accordingly.



Thank you for clarifying this. Yes, definitely I want to follow her lead, as we have a good relationship. I imagine if I don't adjust to this advice she's giving, it's highly unlikely I'll ever be offered another bag, let alone a quota bag. Is that correct? I have only myself to blame for this situation, so it's appreciated with the feedback. Is there any specific categories that buying in would help alleviate her reservations / improve store relationship? The idea of pleasing others just to please isn't exactly appealing to me, nor is the idea of spending a lot of money in categories that I don't like very appealing. Thank you.


----------



## stephbb9

SimitDimet said:


> Thank you for clarifying this. Yes, definitely I want to follow her lead, as we have a good relationship. I imagine if I don't adjust to this advice she's giving, it's highly unlikely I'll ever be offered another bag, let alone a quota bag. Is that correct? I have only myself to blame for this situation, so it's appreciated with the feedback. Is there any specific categories that buying in would help alleviate her reservations / improve store relationship? The idea of pleasing others just to please isn't exactly appealing to me, nor is the idea of spending a lot of money in categories that I don't like very appealing. Thank you.


Don’t be too hard on yourself. Hermès system does make it more stressful than it needs to be…
Buy what you like only and at your budget and your pace. 
I am not into the RTW either. I get it!
What about the jewelry? There are some nice things at every price range.


----------



## masanmasan

SimitDimet said:


> Thank you for clarifying this. Yes, definitely I want to follow her lead, as we have a good relationship. I imagine if I don't adjust to this advice she's giving, it's highly unlikely I'll ever be offered another bag, let alone a quota bag. Is that correct? I have only myself to blame for this situation, so it's appreciated with the feedback. Is there any specific categories that buying in would help alleviate her reservations / improve store relationship? The idea of pleasing others just to please isn't exactly appealing to me, nor is the idea of spending a lot of money in categories that I don't like very appealing. Thank you.



Consider Hermes watch, If the watch available in store is not to your liking, ask your SA about customize watch event where you can pick watch style, strap, color, engraving option.


----------



## jeninhermes

Bags are refreshed again today on the US site... picotins in black and other colors, herbags, GPs and Evies with multicolor straps. There is a roulis as well as a cabasellier and many others


----------



## jeninhermes

Question about Nata and Craie combos. I just bought a Craie Picotin Lock 22 and a Nata/Colvert Silk 'in Wallet (long).  Can I get away with using them together? xx


----------



## Louise26

Headed to Vegas next month for work and added a shopping day. I've never been!! 

Staying next to the Crystal Shops. Any tips? Do I need an appointment? What's the selection like? 

Looking forward to a day of poor decision making


----------



## jeninhermes

Louise26 said:


> Headed to Vegas next month for work and added a shopping day. I've never been!!
> 
> Staying next to the Crystal Shops. Any tips? Do I need an appointment? What's the selection like?
> 
> Looking forward to a day of poor decision making


When I was there last month, I didn't need an appointment.  The selection wasn't bad imo. They definitely had more bags to offer (non QB). I was offered a jypsiere that I passed on as it wasn't my color. I purchased a silk in compact wallet and a few new twillies.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

BowieFan1971 said:


> It’s not nearly as big as many on here, but here goes…
> All are secondhand, most are vintage.
> 1957 Kelly 35 in Rouge H Box
> View attachment 5625632
> 
> 1997 Bolide 35 in Gold Courcheval
> View attachment 5625633
> 
> Circa 1960’s Sac 404 in Black Box
> View attachment 5625634
> 
> 2000 Museau in Vache Natural
> View attachment 5625635
> View attachment 5625636
> 
> 2007 Camail tote GM in grey felt and Barenia trim
> View attachment 5625642
> 
> 
> I have listed the Bolide for sale and have a Picotin 18 in orange Clemence in a consignment shop.


I'm in love with your Camail tote GM!  So beautiful!


----------



## maryg1

PrayersandPurses said:


> I totally understand and can relate to everything you said  My Bolide 31 in Gris Etain with PHW was my first H bag for my 25th Wedding Anniversary in March 2021(we were supposed to go to Paris but couldn't travel due to Covid). I thought the colour was so appropriate for the occasion. BUT, I always wanted a Birkin since that episode on sex and the city. Two months after the purchase of my Bolide my SA offered me the Birkin 30 in Noir with GHW. God bless my DH he purchased that for me too. I love the Birkin, but to be completely honest with you I prefer my Bolide because t's just more practical for my lifestyle. The zipper and shoulder strap are amazing.
> I also have two Evelyne TPMs that I purchased this year (one preloved and one from the Madison Boutique). They have quickly become my most used bags. I would LOVE a Constance, but if I don't get one so be it. I'm extremely grateful and happy with my 4 bags. As for the Kelly, I absolutely LOVE the bag, but I tried one on at a consignment shop before I bought any H bags, and quickly realized it's not for me. But I love seeing everyone else's on this forum. Especially the vintage ones. I would most definitely keep yours. It is truly a beautiful collectors piece.


What about the 404? Is it a bag you get the chance to wear? I like the shape!


----------



## BowieFan1971

maryg1 said:


> What about the 404? Is it a bag you get the chance to wear? I like the shape!


Thanks! It is a classic doctor’s bag, like the famous Sac Mallette but without the bottom compartment. It is about the size of a B 30. I got it a few months ago in the middle of summer, which is super hot here. I like lighter feelings bags then (think lighter material, less structure,  lighter or brighter colors) because of the clothes I wear then, but I have planned outfits around it and worn it. I have to say, for me, it is a bag that makes you feel special because it is different and special and the little brass studs give it an edge. I will wear it more now that the weather is changing and I wear clothes with more structure. Funny thing…I took the 404 to H in town to buy her a twilly and the SA did not even seem to be recognized, let alone appreciate it. Shame….not many 60 year old bags around in that condition.


----------



## PamW

Luxlynx said:


> Hello my dear ladies.
> I wonder to make a little gift for my b-day and wonder if the H belt is still going strong?
> I would want a gold bucket but shall I go for the regular brushed gold or H Guillochee?


I recently added these to my belt collection. Love ‘em.  Definitely Hermes without screaming it out loud.


----------



## PamW

kattynest said:


> View attachment 5615325
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615326


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## redwings

SimitDimet said:


> Thank you for clarifying this. Yes, definitely I want to follow her lead, as we have a good relationship. I imagine if I don't adjust to this advice she's giving, it's highly unlikely I'll ever be offered another bag, let alone a quota bag. Is that correct? I have only myself to blame for this situation, so it's appreciated with the feedback. Is there any specific categories that buying in would help alleviate her reservations / improve store relationship? The idea of pleasing others just to please isn't exactly appealing to me, nor is the idea of spending a lot of money in categories that I don't like very appealing. Thank you.



Gold jewelry : not sure about your country but my local jeweler chain stores sells gold as expensive as some Gucci and Hermes jewelry, minus the quality of workmanship. 18k gold is 18k gold to me so it doesn’t matter where the source is.

Silver jewelry - ditto.

Belts and shoes are as competitively priced as Gucci, Dior and Chanel…doesn’t need to be oran sandals or the H buckle.

My SA has the Hermes Arceau Le Temps Voyageur watch on my request list.


----------



## redwings

Philodendron Birkin. When the birkin wait is too long at Hermes and you really want to own a Birkin - here’s the solution, buy the birkin plant!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

redwings said:


> Philodendron Birkin. When the birkin wait is too long at Hermes and you really want to own a Birkin - here’s the solution, buy the birkin plant!
> 
> View attachment 5630933


And if you’re short on cash just plant a money tree. On sale at Fortinos


----------



## karebear87

redwings said:


> Philodendron Birkin. When the birkin wait is too long at Hermes and you really want to own a Birkin - here’s the solution, buy the birkin plant!
> 
> View attachment 5630933


Haha yes, I’ve had this plant for the last two years!


----------



## purselover__

Sharing some pics from the store in Germany. I only bought a Twilly, but the customer service was amazing.


----------



## sammidutchgirl

SimitDimet said:


> Thank you for clarifying this. Yes, definitely I want to follow her lead, as we have a good relationship. I imagine if I don't adjust to this advice she's giving, it's highly unlikely I'll ever be offered another bag, let alone a quota bag. Is that correct? I have only myself to blame for this situation, so it's appreciated with the feedback. Is there any specific categories that buying in would help alleviate her reservations / improve store relationship? The idea of pleasing others just to please isn't exactly appealing to me, nor is the idea of spending a lot of money in categories that I don't like very appealing. Thank you.


I gotta be honest and don't take this the wrong way, but take a step back and listen to what you just said. You dropped $18,000 on a brand that is treating you that way? Listen, you're the one with the power here. As much as I would like to own a Kelly bag someday, I'm not willing to be abused just to get one. Did you like all of the stuff you've bought? Do you use the stuff you bought? These SAs are basically tyrants because they know they can be. It's actually outrageous.


----------



## redwings

(I removed the bag from my cart - was trying for the etoupe but the website dropped this one into my cart).
There’s tricolour bolides and they are up for very colourful ppl. I can’t colour coordinate to save my life but if you can, watch for em.


----------



## SDC2003

H released q3 results today. Reports talk about no signs of slowdown and that prices will go up 5-10 percent due to costs. My one observation is that from q2 to q3 for the americas it looks like there was just a 3 mil growth? Am I reading that correctly? I included q2 and q3 results below. Q3 for the Americas would be including part of the Madison opening.









						Hermes plans big price rises, says no sign of slowdown
					

Birkin bag maker Hermes flagged plans to hike prices by 5% to 10% in 2023 on rising costs and currency fluctuations, much more than in the past, after a sharp rise in sales over the third quarter with no signs of any slowdown yet.




					www.reuters.com
				






			https://assets-finance.hermes.com/s3fs-public/node/pdf_file/2022-10/1666196970/hermes_20221020_ca3t_en.pdf
		




			https://assets-finance.hermes.com/s3fs-public/node/pdf_file/2022-07/1659030137/hermes_20220729_pr_firsthalfresults_va.pdf


----------



## skyqueen

SDC2003 said:


> H released q3 results today. Reports talk about no signs of slowdown and that prices will go up 5-10 percent due to costs. My one observation is that from q2 to q3 for the americas it looks like there was just a 3 mil growth? Am I reading that correctly? I included q2 and q3 results below. Q3 for the Americas would be including part of the Madison opening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes plans big price rises, says no sign of slowdown
> 
> 
> Birkin bag maker Hermes flagged plans to hike prices by 5% to 10% in 2023 on rising costs and currency fluctuations, much more than in the past, after a sharp rise in sales over the third quarter with no signs of any slowdown yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://assets-finance.hermes.com/s3fs-public/node/pdf_file/2022-10/1666196970/hermes_20221020_ca3t_en.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://assets-finance.hermes.com/s3fs-public/node/pdf_file/2022-07/1659030137/hermes_20220729_pr_firsthalfresults_va.pdf


Hermes is going to need a price hike! 








						Hermès opens its palatial new NYC store with a party for the ages
					

To celebrate the NYC store opening, Hermès took over three city blocks and threw a rollicking multimillion-dollar, Champagne and caviar fueled party for more than 1,000 guests.




					nypost.com


----------



## redwings

SDC2003 said:


> H released q3 results today. Reports talk about no signs of slowdown and that prices will go up 5-10 percent due to costs. My one observation is that from q2 to q3 for the americas it looks like there was just a 3 mil growth? Am I reading that correctly? I included q2 and q3 results below. Q3 for the Americas would be including part of the Madison opening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes plans big price rises, says no sign of slowdown
> 
> 
> Birkin bag maker Hermes flagged plans to hike prices by 5% to 10% in 2023 on rising costs and currency fluctuations, much more than in the past, after a sharp rise in sales over the third quarter with no signs of any slowdown yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://assets-finance.hermes.com/s3fs-public/node/pdf_file/2022-10/1666196970/hermes_20221020_ca3t_en.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://assets-finance.hermes.com/s3fs-public/node/pdf_file/2022-07/1659030137/hermes_20220729_pr_firsthalfresults_va.pdf


Nice… I will be drooling at the dividends for next year then.


----------



## bmwman3241

New here and can't post my own thread.
I want to buy my wife a Kelly or Birkin bag for our 10 year anniversary. Live in LA so can go to South Coast Plaza or on Rodeo. 
I haven't been able to financially buy her high-end designer products until very recently and would like to make this 10 year special (especially with the birth of our son this year) and get her something she deserves. It's something that I want to surprise her with and she is not expecting anything of this sort.
I have bought a few Oran sandals as gifts (my mom & mother in law) as well as some cologne products. I prefer to buy direct from Hermes rather than from a 3rd party seller. I have read the spend quota and that you need to be offered a bag, but is there any workaround?

Anyone that can offer some help or suggestion of how I may be able to get my hands on one fairly quick or a SA they can recommend that can make this happen. I considered speaking with Amex concierge but I read somewhere that it's just a waste of time. Traveling out of country is not an option at the moment.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## stephbb9

bmwman3241 said:


> New here and can't post my own thread.
> I want to buy my wife a Kelly or Birkin bag for our 10 year anniversary. Live in LA so can go to South Coast Plaza or on Rodeo.
> I haven't been able to financially buy her high-end designer products until very recently and would like to make this 10 year special (especially with the birth of our son this year) and get her something she deserves. It's something that I want to surprise her with and she is not expecting anything of this sort.
> I have bought a few Oran sandals as gifts (my mom & mother in law) as well as some cologne products. I prefer to buy direct from Hermes rather than from a 3rd party seller. I have read the spend quota and that you need to be offered a bag, but is there any workaround?
> 
> Anyone that can offer some help or suggestion of how I may be able to get my hands on one fairly quick or a SA they can recommend that can make this happen. I considered speaking with Amex concierge but I read somewhere that it's just a waste of time. Traveling out of country is not an option at the moment.
> Thanks in advance!


The only way is to get one of these bags quickly is from the  resale market if you don’t want to pre spend a lot. 
You will not be able to get offered a B or K before a while with a new SA and you will have to spend a lot more than the bag to hopefully get offered one. We are all in the same situation unfortunately.


----------



## redwings

bmwman3241 said:


> New here and can't post my own thread.
> I want to buy my wife a Kelly or Birkin bag for our 10 year anniversary. Live in LA so can go to South Coast Plaza or on Rodeo.


One word : try asking for a bag. Be non specific. Say you want to get it for your wife on a special occasion.

If all fails, it’s resellers. Unfortunately.


----------



## 1CC

bmwman3241 said:


> Anyone that can offer some help or suggestion of how I may be able to get my hands on one fairly quick or a SA they can recommend that can make this happen. I considered speaking with Amex concierge but I read somewhere that it's just a waste of time. Traveling out of country is not an option at the moment.
> Thanks in advance!





redwings said:


> One word : try asking for a bag. Be non specific. Say you want to get it for your wife on a special occasion.
> 
> If all fails, it’s resellers. Unfortunately.



Firstly I want to say you are a very nice husband for wanting to get a Birkin or Kelly for your wife to celebrate 10 years of wedding bliss. She is lucky for such a thoughtful husband. 

However I have to agree with @redwings . Being a new client with very minimal spend and no relationship with the SA will be nearly impossible to get a Birkin or Kelly. SAs have heard all the reasons from new clients as well as long standing clients for getting a B/K - birthday, anniversary, birth of first/second or fifth child, divorce, promotion, etc. Additionally, with low inventory it is even more difficult and the wait is even longer. Your best route is going to a reputable reseller and have the bag authenticated separately to make sure.

Good luck and happy anniversary!!!


----------



## bmwman3241

Thank you for the suggestions.
What are some reputable resellers?


----------



## PrayersandPurses

bmwman3241 said:


> Thank you for the suggestions.
> What are some reputable resellers?


Sorry to chime in here but I would recommend Fashionphile. I haven't purchased anything from them yet but I visited the store in NYC. I think there is also a store in California? Check out their website. They have a LOT of Birkins and Kellys and even maybe some in giftable condition.


----------



## redwings

bmwman3241 said:


> Thank you for the suggestions.
> What are some reputable resellers?


see DM. I gave you a few tips on how to talk with the Hermes SA which I don’t want to paste in the open forum because sometimes Hermes SAs roam here.


----------



## 1CC

bmwman3241 said:


> Thank you for the suggestions.
> What are some reputable resellers?


I have never purchased form resellers but that is just me. Some of my friends do and many on this board as well. From forum posts I've seen mentioned Fashionphile, TheRealReal, 1stDibs and others. I think some of them also have brick mortar stores which is good to inspect the bags. Please do comprehensive research and due diligence, especially authentication. Search posts/threads on this forum. Good luck.


----------



## mmvv22

redwings said:


> see DM. I gave you a few tips on how to talk with the Hermes SA which I don’t want to paste in the open forum because sometimes Hermes SAs roam here.


Hello! I’m fairly new to this forum and I’ve started getting designers bag a 2-3 years ago. And now I want to build a ground for getting Kelly one day. I cannot afford it right know but hopefully in 1-2 years. So I’ve been researching on how to get started building relationship with SA. But I’d really appreciate if you can share some tips in PM. I read that some people pre spend almost double of price of K or B and still haven’t been offered one. Thank you in advance! I made a first Hermes purchase at store a month ago. And I got a number of SA. But I don’t really know how to build relationship with her but not being pushy or annoying. I’m kinda socially awkward and also I live 4 hours drive from closest H store. So I cannot stop by casually at store every month or so.


----------



## redwings

mmvv22 said:


> Hello! I’m fairly new to this forum and I’ve started getting designers bag a 2-3 years ago. And now I want to build a ground for getting Kelly one day. I cannot afford it right know but hopefully in 1-2 years. So I’ve been researching on how to get started building relationship with SA. But I’d really appreciate if you can share some tips in PM. I read that some people pre spend almost double of price of K or B and still haven’t been offered one. Thank you in advance! I made a first Hermes purchase at store a month ago. And I got a number of SA. But I don’t really know how to build relationship with her but not being pushy or annoying. I’m kinda socially awkward and also I live 4 hours drive from closest H store. So I cannot stop by casually at store every month or so.


The other route that I won’t mind saying openly is …asking a VIC friend (aka big spender in Hermes who is a known face to the SAs in store). That’s how I got my first bag without pre spending.

Second QB was at the height of the stock market crash and pandemic when people were busy liquidating stock and not buying much.

I don’t buy luxury goods when the economy is going great (I save during that period of time) but I buy when the economy just dives rock bottom and not many are spending.

I only contact my SA with the product reference number when I want to buy something (usually non-leather) . Once it is in stock, my SA calls up and I go down to the store to buy. That’s how it works for me and Hermes. Easier on the SA too since it is an easy sale and I never ask for QBs. Most get asked funny questions about pre spends and what’s not (from overhearing other clients in store) and it’s uncomfortable to refuse a client. So best not to ask until you have the cash in hand ( since you mention affordability) to splurge on a QB.


----------



## 1CC

redwings said:


> ….. which I don’t want to paste in the open forum because sometimes Hermes SAs roam here.


I knew social media wannabes and resellers lurked in these boards. Good to know H SAs walks among us, thx


----------



## redwings

1CC said:


> I knew social media wannabes and resellers lurked in these boards. Good to know H SAs walks among us, thx


They do. They are equally human and some may also love bags haha.


----------



## 880

SimitDimet said:


> I thought $18,000 at this point would have at least allowed me to keep buying SLG’s and small bags, b


There is simply not enough supply of QB, or even the popular non QB that you favor. whether you get a QB offer is not up to your SA, but your SM, and there are many other shoppers with more robots profiles in other areas like RTW and home,


acrowcounted said:


> US, I assume? The bags sell themselves so I wouldn’t really include them in your mental prespend calculation, especially the Evelyne TPMs which can be seen as a “favor bag” on their own. I’m not sure which store you shop or which bags you are requesting but ~$10k non bag prespend unfortunately isn’t very competitive these days. Also, the repeat items ( multiple TPMs, multiple hats, etc) can be suspected as reseller behavior.


I  exclude all leather like bags; SLG; charms from my rough calculation of prespend bc of the sheer amount of increased demand and reduced supply post Covid. This reduction in supply is artificial, but I believe it is orchestrated by H headquarters in Paris and is a world wide trend. (Not your SA’s fault) The purpose is to get clients into the boutique in person to buy ‘consolation’ merchandise. That’s fine if you love the other departments, like RTW and home. If you do not, I personally think it is cheaper and easier to buy authenticated reseller. I have a prespend of 5X plus excluding leather, and I buy both boutique and vintage reseller (barenia, box etc)


acrowcounted said:


> What I meant by favor bag was that it’s an item that sells itself and the SA might feel like they are doing you a favor by offering it to you. Some bags are harder to sell than others so some use up a portion of your SAs good will to be offered and thus could make your SA feel like “damn, ive already offered her X Y and Z but she still wants A, how ungrateful”. Anyway, I think your SA was being very upfront with you by hinting that if you want whatever quota bag, she needs you to expand your profile in order to be competitive. I’d either follow her advice (despite it perhaps being inconvenient) or adjust my expectations accordingly.


Charms and some SLG also fall into this category. So do some other popular items like black chypre sandals. my SA joked with me that he should get credit for getting my DH a pair lol


SimitDimet said:


> he idea of pleasing others just to please isn't exactly appealing to me, nor is the idea of spending a lot of money in categories that I don't like very appealing.


Agree with you. Only buy what you love. You are in control of your own wallet. However, your prespend as listed (even though prespend is not set into stone in the US, doesn’t entitle you to any QB or non QB offer. It is what it is. If a cleint doesn’t like other H categories, I do not recommend boutique shopping. I don’t believe in buying anything just bc of prespend to get a bag.


stephbb9 said:


> Buy what you like only and at your budget and your pace


This exactly. I disagree with posters who say that this is outrageous or some game. Perhaps consider that your SA would like to offer more clients bags. An SA can only offer bags that she is authorized by her SM, and she has to persuade her SM to approve you over many others who may not have gotten the other bags or charms that you were able to purchase. JMO of course, and YMMV

ETA: my SA knows I post here out of fun and entertainment, but he says if we think H SAs lurk here when they cannot keep up with their personal text and email requests and are exhausted from saying no to demanding clients all the time, we have no idea lol


----------



## redwings

I refused a popular bag charm and told my SA that I wasn’t into it. Told my SA to keep it for a client who really likes those. Instead, I went my own way and got my sandals plus bracelet. That is how I roll. I don’t necessarily buy everything recommended, only things I like and see.

It is ok to pass on things you don’t like - anything Hermes sell ain’t cheap trinkets, so you must be happy to own them.


----------



## rayshines

Anyone know if buying items online because there’s no stock in-store hurts one’s chances of getting offered a QB? 
Am buying quite a few accessories — shawls, belts, makeup etc — because I just moved to NY and have nothing to wear and work about 60ish hrs a week so it’s just easier to shop online rather than deal with the lack of inventory.

I would really love a neutral K28 or K25 with GHW (yes, I’ll take a number haha!), but the only things I buy at the boutique are shoes, casual bags like the Pico etc that I prefer trying on before buying. 

Current in store spend this year is low, probably around 0.8:1 including a Pico18 I got a few weeks ago, so wondering if I should just go preloved route via TRR or Rebag for the bag of my dreams…


----------



## acrowcounted

rayshines said:


> Anyone know if buying items online because there’s no stock in-store hurts one’s chances of getting offered a QB?
> Am buying quite a few accessories — shawls, belts, makeup etc — because I just moved to NY and have nothing to wear and work about 60ish hrs a week so it’s just easier to shop online rather than deal with the lack of inventory.
> 
> I would really love a neutral K28 or K25 with GHW (yes, I’ll take a number haha!), but the only things I buy at the boutique are shoes, casual bags like the Pico etc that I prefer trying on before buying.
> 
> Current in store spend this year is low, probably around 0.8:1 including a Pico18 I got a few weeks ago, so wondering if I should just go preloved route via TRR or Rebag for the bag of my dreams…


It def doesn’t help and in my experience hurts. For best in store results/offers, don’t shop online.


----------



## redwings

rayshines said:


> Anyone know if buying items online because there’s no stock in-store hurts one’s chances of getting offered a QB?
> Am buying quite a few accessories — shawls, belts, makeup etc — because I just moved to NY and have nothing to wear and work about 60ish hrs a week so it’s just easier to shop online rather than deal with the lack of inventory.
> 
> I would really love a neutral K28 or K25 with GHW (yes, I’ll take a number haha!), but the only things I buy at the boutique are shoes, casual bags like the Pico etc that I prefer trying on before buying.
> 
> Current in store spend this year is low, probably around 0.8:1 including a Pico18 I got a few weeks ago, so wondering if I should just go preloved route via TRR or Rebag for the bag of my dreams…


1. If you fear for your QB offer,  give the SA the inventory codes and they will put on hold once the goods come in store (caveat: IF the goods EVER COMES IN STORE).

2. I don’t think leather goods, especially non Quota bags, count towards pre-spend from what many have posted.

3. Luck - if not a big spender (as in dropping 60k USD in one shopping experience), may get you an offer. 

4. Neutral colours - too popular…again luck is needed.


----------



## rayshines

Thank you! 

One thing I noticed about H fans is really how amazingly generous, supportive and genuinely happy for others everyone is. Such a lovely community ❤️


----------



## rayshines

redwings said:


> 1. If you fear for your QB offer,  give the SA the inventory codes and they will put on hold once the goods come in store (caveat: IF the goods EVER COMES IN STORE).
> 
> 2. I don’t think leather goods, especially non Quota bags, count towards pre-spend from what many have posted.
> 
> 3. Luck - if not a big spender (as in dropping 60k USD in one shopping experience), may get you an offer.
> 
> 4. Neutral colours - too popular…again luck is needed.


Thank you!

One thing I noticed about H fans is really how amazingly generous, supportive and genuinely happy for others everyone is. Such a lovely community ❤️


----------



## lurketylurk

Hello! I just wanted to say I really appreciate the people on here. I started down the Hermes rabbit hole recently and this forum has been so educational. I am now addicted to refreshing the website to see what goodies might pop up lol.


----------



## baggrl

If anyone can recommend a really good manicurist in the Wash DC area (MD or VA included), it would be very much appreciated. My manicurist of the past 20 years just relocated.  Thank you.


----------



## nodisasters

Does anyone know if there was ever a Bolide 1923 25 released in any black leather OTHER than epsom? I have my eyes out for this bag on the resale market and want to make sure I'm picking up an authentic.


----------



## *JJ*

Hi, I am completely new to Hermes but I have taken a liking to the Evelyne lately because I am over chanel's increasing prices and quality decline and I would like something understated and impeccably made. Since I have no Hermes experience I was wondering - are all bags as hard to get as Birkins/Kellys? Do you need a purchase history, wait for years, the whole shebang or is it easier to get other models?
Thank you very much for your input


----------



## PrayersandPurses

*JJ* said:


> Hi, I am completely new to Hermes but I have taken a liking to the Evelyne lately because I am over chanel's increasing prices and quality decline and I would like something understated and impeccably made. Since I have no Hermes experience I was wondering - are all bags as hard to get as Birkins/Kellys? Do you need a purchase history, wait for years, the whole shebang or is it easier to get other models?
> Thank you very much for your input


Hi   I am fairly new to Hermes also. I am happy to share my experience with you. In August I walked into the Hermes store in NYC and asked for an Evelyne TPM, and they sold it to me. I had no purchase history in USA, only in Canada. So I would say it doesn't hurt to just ask. Good luck


----------



## sweetpea_2009

*JJ* said:


> Hi, I am completely new to Hermes but I have taken a liking to the Evelyne lately because I am over chanel's increasing prices and quality decline and I would like something understated and impeccably made. Since I have no Hermes experience I was wondering - are all bags as hard to get as Birkins/Kellys? Do you need a purchase history, wait for years, the whole shebang or is it easier to get other models?
> Thank you very much for your input


Like @PrayersandPurses I was able to purchase a bag on my first visit to the Hermes boutique.  Not an Evelyne but a Lindy. I do hear that some models are harder to come by depending on stock. Mini sizes of any bag seem to be difficult to get.  But also agree it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## r luvs h

*JJ* said:


> Hi, I am completely new to Hermes but I have taken a liking to the Evelyne lately because I am over chanel's increasing prices and quality decline and I would like something understated and impeccably made. Since I have no Hermes experience I was wondering - are all bags as hard to get as Birkins/Kellys? Do you need a purchase history, wait for years, the whole shebang or is it easier to get other models?
> Thank you very much for your input


No, not all bags are as hard to get, however there has been slightly lower availability of popular bags (including the evelyne) across H stores worldwide. Please don’t let this dissuade you though, as prayersandpurses said, it doesn’t hurt to (politely) ask. That being said, I would recommend asking before the end of the year— Hermès will be doing substantial price increases next year.


----------



## Coco2606

Any experience with Picotin? I saw one in a beautifull coral shade... I wonder how it gets when it is used.


----------



## r luvs h

Coco2606 said:


> Any experience with Picotin? I saw one in a beautifull coral shade... I wonder how it gets when it is used.


Picotin is a great bag! I think the wear on it has more to do with the leather than the style of bag. Most picotins come in clemence leather, and clemence is a fairly thick, substantial leather. It’s a leather that will stand the test of time, however it will also become slouchier. If that sounds like something you’re into, I’d say go for it!


----------



## 1Daywish

Hi
I do not know if this is the right forum, if not, please let me know where I can get the price of kelly 25 in the UK at the moment? I was looking for the price list but there was no price in £.
Thank you so much!


----------



## r luvs h

1Daywish said:


> Hi
> I do not know if this is the right forum, if not, please let me know where I can get the price of kelly 25 in the UK at the moment? I was looking for the price list but there was no price in £.
> Thank you so much!


Hi! I just checked the price reference thread and saw prices in GBP for chèvre, madame, and epsom leather. Were you looking for the price of a different leather than one of those?

Another good place to ask this question is this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reference-hermes-current-prices.102567/page-361

Here’s a link to the current prices:





						2022 Hermès Bag Prices - No Chatting PLEASE!
					

KELLY  25 Kelly 1/5 Epsom Sellier 8,500€ 1/14 Ostrich Sellier $33,990 AUD 1/16 Box Sellier THB 519,550 2/10 Chèvre Sellier $11,400 USD 2/12 Epsom Sellier $10,600 USD 2/13 Togo Retourne $9,900 USD 2/14 Togo Retourne 8,750 CHF 2/15 Swift Retourne 9,100 CHF 2/16 Barenia Sellier 11,500 CHF 2/17 Togo...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## sweetpea_2009

I recently purchased a few H Twillies for my 24/24 bags. But I also love this Dior Mitzah. Ok to put a Dior Mitzah on an H bag or is that a no no?


----------



## r luvs h

sweetpea_2009 said:


> I recently purchased a few H Twillies for my 24/24 bags. But I also love this Dior Mitzah. Ok to put a Dior Mitzah on an H bag or is that a no no?
> 
> View attachment 5645737



I have a friend who uses mitzahs on her H bags (usually her bolide 27) and it looks great. I’d say go for it! Sounds like it could be a pretty combo


----------



## sweetpea_2009

r luvs h said:


> I have a friend who uses mitzahs on her H bags (usually her bolide 27) and it looks great. I’d say go for it! Sounds like it could be a pretty combo


Thanks for the reply.  I sent my Dior SA a pic of the Mitzah asking the same question.  She's great.  She first ribbed me about my recent H purchases but also gave me the thumbs up on using the Mitzah on my 24/24 bag.  I was planning on using this on my craie bag.  I like the idea of the bold rich colors as a pop on the handle.  I'm going for it!  Appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## 1Daywish

r luvs h said:


> Hi! I just checked the price reference thread and saw prices in GBP for chèvre, madame, and epsom leather. Were you looking for the price of a different leather than one of those?
> 
> Another good place to ask this question is this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reference-hermes-current-prices.102567/page-361
> 
> Here’s a link to the current prices:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2022 Hermès Bag Prices - No Chatting PLEASE!
> 
> 
> KELLY  25 Kelly 1/5 Epsom Sellier 8,500€ 1/14 Ostrich Sellier $33,990 AUD 1/16 Box Sellier THB 519,550 2/10 Chèvre Sellier $11,400 USD 2/12 Epsom Sellier $10,600 USD 2/13 Togo Retourne $9,900 USD 2/14 Togo Retourne 8,750 CHF 2/15 Swift Retourne 9,100 CHF 2/16 Barenia Sellier 11,500 CHF 2/17 Togo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you


----------



## Hermezzy

sweetpea_2009 said:


> Like @PrayersandPurses I was able to purchase a bag on my first visit to the Hermes boutique.  Not an Evelyne but a Lindy. I do hear that some models are harder to come by depending on stock. Mini sizes of any bag seem to be difficult to get.  But also agree it doesn't hurt to ask.


I love this.  There is so much chatter about pre-spend, the Hermes "game", etc.etc.  I was just in Las Vegas last week.  I went to all 3 H boutiques more than once.  Was offered a Cabasellier 46 and a Kelly Depeche 36 at different locations.  I usually carry an H bag when I'm in an H store and, ofc, when I talk to SAs they realize I'm a longtime fan of the company just because it is fun to chat all things H.  I know Las Vegas has a reputation for being a bit different/easier, but I also believe that, at the core, H SAs just enjoy seeing stock go to people who aren't purely out for a B/K/C and like to support those who love the brand in general.  Sometimes I think that, in certain situations, a person's perceived lack of interest in a B/K/C may actually result in a greater chance of those being offered...


----------



## whole-lotta-prada

This 35 Birkin bag is from Korean swebsite and I asked seller and they say it is a special order bag but has no Horse shoes Stamp? Is this O.K.? Thankyou.


----------



## r luvs h

whole-lotta-prada said:


> This 35 Birkin bag is from Korean swebsite and I asked seller and they say it is a special order bag but has no Horse shoes Stamp? Is this O.K.? Thankyou.


I'd recommend asking that in this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...leather-color-and-design.897904/post-33047790 Also, would probably help if you included pictures


----------



## whole-lotta-prada

r luvs h said:


> I'd recommend asking that in this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...leather-color-and-design.897904/post-33047790 Also, would probably help if you included pictures


O.K.. Thankyou.


----------



## Emily1221

Hello, would you guys consider this situation sketchy? The reseller (Vintage Lux) posted full flat photos (front side) of a Hermes scarf on their listing page. But when I asked for photos of the back side and the caretag, it took them a full day to send me photos of an apparently different scarf with same design. The wrinkles were in different places, and the pic of the front side shows “Hermes.Paris” with a dot, while the later pic of the back side shows “Hermes-Paris” with a dash. Is this a normal thing for resellers to do, or is this sketchy?


----------



## r luvs h

Emily1221 said:


> Hello, would you guys consider this situation sketchy? The reseller (Vintage Lux) posted full flat photos (front side) of a Hermes scarf on their listing page. But when I asked for photos of the back side and the caretag, it took them a full day to send me photos of an apparently different scarf with same design. The wrinkles were in different places, and the pic of the front side shows “Hermes.Paris” with a dot, while the later pic of the back side shows “Hermes-Paris” with a dash. Is this a normal thing for resellers to do, or is this sketchy?



This is a pattern with this seller— they consistently post low effort/inconsistent pictures for a lot of their H products (and probably their other products too). It’s 100% odd. If you’re unsure about the scarf, I’d recommend having someone on the scarf authentication thread take a look at it (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-1st-post-before-posting.792303/post-35029836). I’d also recommend asking Vintage Lux why they used pictures of a different scarf, maybe they’ll have a reasonable answer? Good luck!


----------



## Emily1221

r luvs h said:


> This is a pattern with this seller— they consistently post low effort/inconsistent pictures for a lot of their H products (and probably their other products too). It’s 100% odd. If you’re unsure about the scarf, I’d recommend having someone on the scarf authentication thread take a look at it (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-1st-post-before-posting.792303/post-35029836). I’d also recommend asking Vintage Lux why they used pictures of a different scarf, maybe they’ll have a reasonable answer? Good luck!


Thank you so much for the advise! I will go do that right now


----------



## addiCCted

sweetpea_2009 said:


> I recently purchased a few H Twillies for my 24/24 bags. But I also love this Dior Mitzah. Ok to put a Dior Mitzah on an H bag or is that a no no?
> 
> View attachment 5645737


I just got my 24/24 too! And I totally just put a mitzah on her as well bc I liked how it looks. I love the way you tied your twilly on the 24/24 in the “passenger thread”.  Do you have the link to that YouTube video you watched? My tying skills need working on. Looks to bulky. I’m oscillating between “ is this too precious?” And “this is kind of cute”


----------



## federallyblonde

I have my first Hermes appointment next week! As I am trying to plan what to wear I am wondering if denim jeans are an absolute no go. What are everyones thoughts? I am leaning toward jeans with a Loewe sweater, Chanel 19 bag and basic boots or a dress with tights and some loubs? thanks!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

addiCCted said:


> I just got my 24/24 too! And I totally just put a mitzah on her as well bc I liked how it looks. I love the way you tied your twilly on the 24/24 in the “passenger thread”.  Do you have the link to that YouTube video you watched? My tying skills need working on. Looks to bulky. I’m oscillating between “ is this too precious?” And “this is kind of cute”


Congrats on your 24/24 bag! I want to see pics of your bag with the mitzah .  I have noticed that the mitzah is longer than the twilly so there is extra room.  I got one yesterday and will be seeing what it looks like on my bag.  I will gather a few of the links to videos that I found helpful. It definitely takes practice. I'm not yet at the point of being proficient lol.  I'll send a follow-up later today when I am in front of my laptop.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Hermezzy said:


> I love this.  There is so much chatter about pre-spend, the Hermes "game", etc.etc.  I was just in Las Vegas last week.  I went to all 3 H boutiques more than once.  Was offered a Cabasellier 46 and a Kelly Depeche 36 at different locations.  I usually carry an H bag when I'm in an H store and, ofc, when I talk to SAs they realize I'm a longtime fan of the company just because it is fun to chat all things H.  I know Las Vegas has a reputation for being a bit different/easier, but I also believe that, at the core, H SAs just enjoy seeing stock go to people who aren't purely out for a B/K/C and like to support those who love the brand in general.  Sometimes I think that, in certain situations, a person's perceived lack of interest in a B/K/C may actually result in a greater chance of those being offered...


I’m still very new to Hermes. I’ve only been to the boutique 2 times and have connected with my SA 4 or 5 times. I’ve never once even mentioned the highly sought after Birkin, Kelly, or Constance and don’t plan to at this point. Right now I’m still enjoying my Lindy and my 24/24 bags I’ve purchased off the H website as well as other things H has to offer. I’m not concerned about meeting some spend requirement or some arbitrary timeline for getting bags. Why put that pressure on myself?  My goodness there are enough things to preoccupy my mind with on the daily so no need to add extra. I’m just here to enjoy life and good things will come whenever they come.


----------



## 880

federallyblonde said:


> I have my first Hermes appointment next week! As I am trying to plan what to wear I am wondering if denim jeans are an absolute no go. What are everyones thoughts? I am leaning toward jeans with a Loewe sweater, Chanel 19 bag and basic boots or a dress with tights and some loubs? thanks!


Wear whatever you feel comfortable; it’s not a date  both sound like lovely outfits


----------



## r luvs h

federallyblonde said:


> I have my first Hermes appointment next week! As I am trying to plan what to wear I am wondering if denim jeans are an absolute no go. What are everyones thoughts? I am leaning toward jeans with a Loewe sweater, Chanel 19 bag and basic boots or a dress with tights and some loubs? thanks!


I say wear the jeans. Jeans are comfortable for me, and I always like to be very comfortable when shopping. Wear whatever makes you feel at ease. This will make your shopping experience more stress-free and enjoyable


----------



## Holca

Hi! I just read the article about the new Mini Kelly with the longer Evelyn type strap . Does anyone know if this strap could be ordered by it self? I would love to upgrade my Mini Kelly, but I couldn't buy a whole new bag.


----------



## 1CC

federallyblonde said:


> I have my first Hermes appointment next week! As I am trying to plan what to wear I am wondering if denim jeans are an absolute no go. What are everyones thoughts? I am leaning toward jeans with a Loewe sweater, Chanel 19 bag and basic boots or a dress with tights and some loubs? thanks!


I’m sure you have a color preference(s) for the dream bag hoping to buy. If your colors are not available for the bag you wish to purchase, the SA will likely offer a color that matches your outfit, so choose your outfit color accordingly. Good luck!!!

Edit: grammar. Apologies I’m still learning English


----------



## addiCCted

sweetpea_2009 said:


> I’m still very new to Hermes. I’ve only been to the boutique 2 times and have connected with my SA 4 or 5 times. I’ve never once even mentioned the highly sought after Birkin, Kelly, or Constance and don’t plan to at this point. Right now I’m still enjoying my Lindy and my 24/24 bags I’ve purchased off the H website as well as other things H has to offer. I’m not concerned about meeting some spend requirement or some arbitrary timeline for getting bags. Why put that pressure on myself?  My goodness there are enough things to preoccupy my mind with on the daily so no need to add extra. I’m just here to enjoy life and good things will come whenever they come.


Im at the same place as you.  After I got the 24/24 im really rethinking if I even want a Kelly so Im taking my time and just enjoying the other things Hermes has to offer. I have to say I’m wondering if I joined a cult lol. At first I was buying things just bc I knew I had to get some things before the big ask but I find that I’m actually really enjoying a lot of these things like the makeup and nail polish hats clothes and shoes. I’m not even thinking about any BkC now lol.


----------



## Helventara

I read a lot of these questions recently in other threads and am genuinely curious on why these questions are asked.

1. when people question the worldwide-linked purchase information, is it because they want to be seen as established customer to the stores outside their home store (and therefore easier to buy bags)? Or the opposite (ie. To get more than alloted bag already bought at home store)?

2. if the home SA cannot procure the goods requested, we should not buy from other stores out of loyalty. But what if the home SA doesn’t deliver? Shouldn't buying from outside also show that we really want the goods and that we do not buy for buying sake?

As background, I buy everything I want from the store or online (but ordered and paid for at the store, as instructed by my SA). I also bought things when I travel as my store has limited inventory.   I have no problem getting the bag I want (not quickly, but I do eventually)

Sorry it’s lengthy. I hope my questions are not offensive and I would love to hear the rationale from others.


----------



## r luvs h

Holca said:


> Hi! I just read the article about the new Mini Kelly with the longer Evelyn type strap . Does anyone know if this strap could be ordered by it self? I would love to upgrade my Mini Kelly, but I couldn't buy a whole new bag.



Hey! Generally no, Hermès will not sell an accessory belonging to a bag unless you can verify that you own that same exact bag. When I wanted a thicker strap for a couple of my kellys, I had to find secondhand ones or unbranded ones unfortunately.


----------



## acrowcounted

Helventara said:


> I read a lot of these questions recently in other threads and am genuinely curious on why these questions are asked.
> 
> 1. when people question the worldwide-linked purchase information, is it because they want to be seen as established customer to the stores outside their home store (and therefore easier to buy bags)? Or the opposite (ie. To get more than alloted bag already bought at home store)?
> 
> 2. if the home SA cannot procure the goods requested, we should not buy from other stores out of loyalty. But what if the home SA doesn’t deliver? Shouldn't buying from outside also show that we really want the goods and that we do not buy for buying sake?
> 
> As background, I buy everything I want from the store or online (but ordered and paid for at the store, as instructed by my SA). I also bought things when I travel as my store has limited inventory.   I have no problem getting the bag I want (not quickly, but I do eventually)
> 
> Sorry it’s lengthy. I hope my questions are not offensive and I would love to hear the rationale from others.


(Again, all under the pretense that bag offers are a clients major drive) People shouldn’t think of Hermes as one big brand but rather as each individual store as it’s own company. Corporate has set sales goals for each individual store and gives each individual store budget to order bags/items to “reward“ and encourage their clients who have helped that particular store reach its goals. Buying something from a different store not only neglects to help your store meet its goals, but also helps the competition with their goals, increasing their budgets for coveted items and increasing their bonuses. A rigid SM would think it was the height of loyalty for a client to prefer to miss out on an item rather than acquiring said item from a “competitor“. IMO H offers nearly the same items season after season so if I miss out on something, there is often a version I like even better a few months later. 
As for your first question, I think the intent is split. IMO, linking profiles has no redeeming qualities for the client. Stores don’t care how much youve shopped at another H store (or if they do care, it’s in a negative light, ie she can just go to the store she has a history with for those hot items, “she’s not really our client” , ”she’s already bought two birkins this year”etc). Some people less familiar with the way H works think a long history will help them be a top customer at all Hs which is just not true.


----------



## marissraad87

Hi can I please ask if Hermes dust bags have tags in them like Gucci or LV?


----------



## mmosley82

Hello bag lovers, I just returned from Paris. It was a lovely trip. In short, I applied for Hermes appointments daily and could not get one. Eventually, I went into the flagship store and looked at some jewelry. While they didn’t find the piece I wanted in my size, my SA was very kind and shared some valuable tips to help me get my dream bag.

During my visit I purchased a belt and buckle and later went to the other S. Store that evening. I spoke to the leather consultant and spoke about my special occasion visit to Paris and she arranged for me to see an leather goods SA! What a blessing it was that she was extending an exception.

My SA asked me a few questions: what was I looking for and what Hermes belongs did I have?

I wore my Hermes scarf and belt to the store, it was quite visible. I also have a nice jewelry collection and acquired a Van Cleef guiochille bracelet during my trip. The bracelet was quite hard to find.

I told him that I had accessories but no bag yet and was interested in getting a bag for my 40th birthday, preferably a Kelly 25 in a neutral color. He asked what other bags, I would be interested in, should he be able to find something.

He brought out a few bags, one in an olive green, not my taste. And a few others in etoupe and purple, see inspiration photos below.

After thirty minutes, I asked about the tri-color Bolide in the display in crae, and if he had it in a darker color.

Then he presented this beautiful Bolide 25 Etoupe bag. It became apparent to me that I was not going to be offered my dream bag, and it felt a bit frustrating, although the bag presented was beautiful.

He was determined to offer me a starter bag for my collection rather than the Kelly or any other quota bag.

In the moment, it was disappointing bc it felt like he had what I wanted as he would not provide a direct answer. Rather he emphasized that I had a “first” bag.

I heard that it’s difficult to even be offered a bag even with an appointment. For some reason, I was not prepared to be offered a non quota bag. Nor, did I educate myself on the entire bag collections, only the ones you that see mostly.

Now, that my emotions have settled, I am quite pleased with the Bolide, it’s very functional and understated, and has a wonderful story of being the first bag created with a zipper. Initially, I never heard about this bag, yet alone any of the others he was offering me.

I was told my bag was rare and a sought after color. My SA then said during my next visit to Paris, maybe I will get my dream bag.

Although I purchased a bag I liked, I didn’t thoroughly enjoy my experience, bc I was expecting to get a Kelly bag nor not, nothing in between.

- Does anyone have any similar experiences?

- Was it unrealistic that I expected my first bag to be a Kelly in Paris?

- Is my bag rare?

- Is it difficult to get a non quota bag with a limited purchase history?


----------



## acrowcounted

mmosley82 said:


> Hello bag lovers, I just returned from Paris. It was a lovely trip. In short, I applied for Hermes appointments daily and could not get one. Eventually, I went into the flagship store and looked at some jewelry. While they didn’t find the piece I wanted in my size, my SA was very kind and shared some valuable tips to help me get my dream bag.
> 
> During my visit I purchased a belt and buckle and later went to the other S. Store later that evening. I spoke to the leather consultant and spoke about my special occasion visit to Paris and she arranged for me to see an leather goods SA! What a blessing it was that she was extending an exception.
> 
> My SA asked me a few questions: what was I looking for and what Hermes belongs did I have?
> 
> I wore my Hermes scarf and belt to the store, it was quite visible. I also have a nice jewelry collection and acquire a Van Cleef guiochille bracelet during my trip.
> 
> I told him that I had accessories but no bag yet and was interested in getting a bag for my 40th birthday, preferably a Kelly 25 in a neutral color. He asked what other bags, I would be interested in, should he be able to find something.
> 
> He brought out a few bags, one in an olive green, not my taste. And a few others in etoupe and purple, see inspiration photos below.
> 
> After thirty minutes, I asked about the trip-color Bolide in the display in crae, and if he had it in a darker color.
> 
> Then he presented this beautiful Bolide 25 Etoupe bag. It became apparent to me that I was not going to be offered my dream bag, and it felt a bit frustrating, although the bag presented was beautiful.
> 
> He was determined to offer me a starter bag for my collection rather than the Kelly or any other quota bag.
> 
> In the moment, it was disappointing bc it felt like he had what I wanted as he would not provide a direct answer. Rather he emphasized that I had a “first” bag.
> 
> I heard that it’s difficult to even be offered a bag even with an appointment. For some reason, I was not prepared to be offered a non quota bag. Nor, did I educate myself on the entire bag collections, only the ones you that see mostly.
> 
> Now, that my emotions have settled, I am quite pleased with the Bolide, it’s very functional and understated, and has a wonderful story of being the first bag created with a zipper. Initially, I never heard about this bag, yet alone any of the others he was offering me.
> 
> I was told my bag was rare and a sought after color. My SA then said during my next visit to Paris, maybe I will get my dream bag.
> 
> Although I purchased a bag I liked, I didn’t thoroughly enjoy my experience, bc I was expecting to get a Kelly bag nor not, nothing in between.
> 
> Does anyone have any similar experiences?
> 
> View attachment 5648159
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648161
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648162
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648163
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648164


Congrats on your cute bolide! Check out the Paris thread here for hundreds of experiences very similar to your own.


----------



## mmosley82

acrowcounted said:


> Congrats on your cute bolide! Check out the Paris thread here for hundreds of experiences very similar to your own.


Thank you for sharing this thread!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

mmosley82 said:


> Thank you for sharing this thread!


Also do remember that people have actually won an appointment on the lottery and not been offered a sought after bag like the Bolide (Its a much easier bag to use than The Kelly and many people who have Kelly,Birkin and Bolide find Bolide is their favourite most used style)
I think you have been incredibly fortunate not only to get such a classic bag but in a popular neutral.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

sweetpea_2009 said:


> Congrats on your 24/24 bag! I want to see pics of your bag with the mitzah .  I have noticed that the mitzah is longer than the twilly so there is extra room.  I got one yesterday and will be seeing what it looks like on my bag.  I will gather a few of the links to videos that I found helpful. It definitely takes practice. I'm not yet at the point of being proficient lol.  I'll send a follow-up later today when I am in front of my laptop.


@addiCCted, sorry I did not get a chance to send these links last evening.  Here are a few videos I watched.  I had to improvise on the 1st video.  There is no loop on the 24/24 so I started it like I was going to tie a bow.  I didn't add the 2nd loop to it just started wrapping the handle after forming the 1st loop or part of the bow.

https://pin.it/3lBYOBl


----------



## sweetpea_2009

addiCCted said:


> Im at the same place as you.  After I got the 24/24 im really rethinking if I even want a Kelly so Im taking my time and just enjoying the other things Hermes has to offer. I have to say I’m wondering if I joined a cult lol. At first I was buying things just bc I knew I had to get some things before the big ask but I find that I’m actually really enjoying a lot of these things like the makeup and nail polish hats clothes and shoes. I’m not even thinking about any BkC now lol.


As far as makeup I've only tried their lipstick and nail polish.  I love the polish because it lasts so long and doesn't easily chip but the drying time takes forever.


----------



## krawford

mmosley82 said:


> Hello bag lovers, I just returned from Paris. It was a lovely trip. In short, I applied for Hermes appointments daily and could not get one. Eventually, I went into the flagship store and looked at some jewelry. While they didn’t find the piece I wanted in my size, my SA was very kind and shared some valuable tips to help me get my dream bag.
> 
> During my visit I purchased a belt and buckle and later went to the other S. Store that evening. I spoke to the leather consultant and spoke about my special occasion visit to Paris and she arranged for me to see an leather goods SA! What a blessing it was that she was extending an exception.
> 
> My SA asked me a few questions: what was I looking for and what Hermes belongs did I have?
> 
> I wore my Hermes scarf and belt to the store, it was quite visible. I also have a nice jewelry collection and acquired a Van Cleef guiochille bracelet during my trip. The bracelet was quite hard to find.
> 
> I told him that I had accessories but no bag yet and was interested in getting a bag for my 40th birthday, preferably a Kelly 25 in a neutral color. He asked what other bags, I would be interested in, should he be able to find something.
> 
> He brought out a few bags, one in an olive green, not my taste. And a few others in etoupe and purple, see inspiration photos below.
> 
> After thirty minutes, I asked about the tri-color Bolide in the display in crae, and if he had it in a darker color.
> 
> Then he presented this beautiful Bolide 25 Etoupe bag. It became apparent to me that I was not going to be offered my dream bag, and it felt a bit frustrating, although the bag presented was beautiful.
> 
> He was determined to offer me a starter bag for my collection rather than the Kelly or any other quota bag.
> 
> In the moment, it was disappointing bc it felt like he had what I wanted as he would not provide a direct answer. Rather he emphasized that I had a “first” bag.
> 
> I heard that it’s difficult to even be offered a bag even with an appointment. For some reason, I was not prepared to be offered a non quota bag. Nor, did I educate myself on the entire bag collections, only the ones you that see mostly.
> 
> Now, that my emotions have settled, I am quite pleased with the Bolide, it’s very functional and understated, and has a wonderful story of being the first bag created with a zipper. Initially, I never heard about this bag, yet alone any of the others he was offering me.
> 
> I was told my bag was rare and a sought after color. My SA then said during my next visit to Paris, maybe I will get my dream bag.
> 
> Although I purchased a bag I liked, I didn’t thoroughly enjoy my experience, bc I was expecting to get a Kelly bag nor not, nothing in between.
> 
> - Does anyone have any similar experiences?
> 
> - Was it unrealistic that I expected my first bag to be a Kelly in Paris?
> 
> - Is my bag rare?
> 
> - Is it difficult to get a non quota bag with a limited purchase history?
> 
> View attachment 5648161
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648162
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648163
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648164
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648159


Love the gold hardware on your Bolide.  It is one of my favorite bags.


----------



## addiCCted

sweetpea_2009 said:


> As far as makeup I've only tried their lipstick and nail polish.  I love the polish because it lasts so long and doesn't easily chip but the drying time takes forever.


I actually found they dried faster than my usual OPI at home "gel" formula that I use.  But I did use it with the Hermes base.  I didnt get the top coat though.  Its actually really shiny without any topcoat. I was impressed.  Chipping wise they wear about the same as all my other polish....I can't get through more than 2 days without it chipping unless its a real gel. 

But seriously, here is where I wonder if I truly have drank the coolaid bc even though I have many burgundy colors in my collections, Rouge H just hits differently.  Its the perfect burgundy.  I also tried Orange Brulee....beautiful...

I hesitated to get the nail polish at first because I was like.....its going to just be another whatever polish with H slapped on it and its gonna be a rip off.  Now I can't stop staring at my polish............


----------



## mmosley82

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Also do remember that people have actually won an appointment on the lottery and not been offered a sought after bag like the Bolide (Its a much easier bag to use than The Kelly and many people who have Kelly,Birkin and Bolide find Bolide is their favourite most used style)
> I think you have been incredibly fortunate not only to get such a classic bag but in a popular neutral.


Thanks for sharing your insights. Yes, I read some similar comments the more I learn about the bag. I am incredibly fortunate to have been offered the bag.  I am quite spiritual and consider it as God fulfilling a heart’s desire. Last year, I had a dream that I went on a shopping spree for the first time ever, and got things I never knew I could get. I think this is just a small way of God encouraging me to dream. If God can answer one of my small material dreams, it makes me wonder, that as I open my heart for him to align my desires with His, how much more can he do through me to really bless others.  Not trying to preach, but only share the significance of what this small item really represents to me.


----------



## Holca

r luvs h said:


> Hey! Generally no, Hermès will not sell an accessory belonging to a bag unless you can verify that you own that same exact bag. When I wanted a thicker strap for a couple of my kellys, I had to find secondhand ones or unbranded ones unfortunately.


Thank you! I will ask my SA and if not, perhaps try to find an unbranded strap. My frame does not fit the Mini Kelly cross body and I would just love to have that option.


----------



## wondersofluxury

mmosley82 said:


> Hello bag lovers, I just returned from Paris. It was a lovely trip. In short, I applied for Hermes appointments daily and could not get one. Eventually, I went into the flagship store and looked at some jewelry. While they didn’t find the piece I wanted in my size, my SA was very kind and shared some valuable tips to help me get my dream bag.
> 
> During my visit I purchased a belt and buckle and later went to the other S. Store that evening. I spoke to the leather consultant and spoke about my special occasion visit to Paris and she arranged for me to see an leather goods SA! What a blessing it was that she was extending an exception.
> 
> My SA asked me a few questions: what was I looking for and what Hermes belongs did I have?
> 
> I wore my Hermes scarf and belt to the store, it was quite visible. I also have a nice jewelry collection and acquired a Van Cleef guiochille bracelet during my trip. The bracelet was quite hard to find.
> 
> I told him that I had accessories but no bag yet and was interested in getting a bag for my 40th birthday, preferably a Kelly 25 in a neutral color. He asked what other bags, I would be interested in, should he be able to find something.
> 
> He brought out a few bags, one in an olive green, not my taste. And a few others in etoupe and purple, see inspiration photos below.
> 
> After thirty minutes, I asked about the tri-color Bolide in the display in crae, and if he had it in a darker color.
> 
> Then he presented this beautiful Bolide 25 Etoupe bag. It became apparent to me that I was not going to be offered my dream bag, and it felt a bit frustrating, although the bag presented was beautiful.
> 
> He was determined to offer me a starter bag for my collection rather than the Kelly or any other quota bag.
> 
> In the moment, it was disappointing bc it felt like he had what I wanted as he would not provide a direct answer. Rather he emphasized that I had a “first” bag.
> 
> I heard that it’s difficult to even be offered a bag even with an appointment. For some reason, I was not prepared to be offered a non quota bag. Nor, did I educate myself on the entire bag collections, only the ones you that see mostly.
> 
> Now, that my emotions have settled, I am quite pleased with the Bolide, it’s very functional and understated, and has a wonderful story of being the first bag created with a zipper. Initially, I never heard about this bag, yet alone any of the others he was offering me.
> 
> I was told my bag was rare and a sought after color. My SA then said during my next visit to Paris, maybe I will get my dream bag.
> 
> Although I purchased a bag I liked, I didn’t thoroughly enjoy my experience, bc I was expecting to get a Kelly bag nor not, nothing in between.
> 
> - Does anyone have any similar experiences?
> 
> - Was it unrealistic that I expected my first bag to be a Kelly in Paris?
> 
> - Is my bag rare?
> 
> - Is it difficult to get a non quota bag with a limited purchase history?
> 
> View attachment 5648161
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648162
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648163
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648164
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648159


I have a Bolide in the same size and I must say it is my most used bag at the moment. 
You are very lucky to get the Bolide in a neutral color.
Good luck on your H journey and I hope you do get your dream bag one day.


----------



## Aelfaerie

Hi everyone! I'd appreciate some color-savvy folks helping me out with this. I have a bleu électrique K28  in chèvre that is stunning to look at, but I struggle with putting together outfits to match it. I usually wear a lot of blacks and grays, which doesn't look right with the BE (and I usually end up grabbing my malachite bag). Any ideas??


----------



## Bentley1

What’s a safe polish to use for the hardware on Hermes bags? 
Someone recommended Brasso but I tested it on the hw of a cheaper bag & it left streaks & scuffs and didn’t even polish a thing. 
TIA!


----------



## r luvs h

Bentley1 said:


> What’s a safe polish to use for the hardware on Hermes bags?
> Someone recommended Brasso but I tested it on the hw of a cheaper bag & it left streaks & scuffs and didn’t even polish a thing.
> TIA!


I (and a lot of other people here) swear by the Connoisseurs polishing cloths. They are non-abrasive and they don’t require any liquid. I really wouldn’t recommend liquid, because if that gets on the leather of your bag it could damage it.


----------



## Bentley1

Thanks so much for the recommendation! Will definitely look into ordering those. 
I agree with you, it would make me nervous to use liquid as well!


----------



## JanAlh

Hi everyone! I might be getting a bag in color blue pale and was wondering if anyone can share pictures? Or any information about the color, when it was last produced etc? Thank you in advance.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Does anyone know if a K28 retourne in Chai exists? I’ve been stalking resellers looking for one but haven’t seen any.


----------



## Bentley1

Hi I looked in the price list and didn’t see the price for a Kelly Pochette in lizard. 
Could someone please tell me how much this would be In USD? 
TIA!


----------



## claritysunshine

mrsinsyder said:


> Does anyone know if a K28 retourne in Chai exists? I’ve been stalking resellers looking for one but haven’t seen any.



I’ve seen one listed at a reputable reseller in Singapore, seems it has sold: https://bjluxury.com/product/hermes-kelly-retourne-28-chai-evercolor/?v=0f177369a3b7


----------



## curlyallisons

BowieFan1971 said:


> It’s not nearly as big as many on here, but here goes…
> All are secondhand, most are vintage.
> 1957 Kelly 35 in Rouge H Box
> View attachment 5625632
> 
> 1997 Bolide 35 in Gold Courcheval
> View attachment 5625633
> 
> Circa 1960’s Sac 404 in Black Box
> View attachment 5625634
> 
> 2000 Museau in Vache Natural
> View attachment 5625635
> View attachment 5625636
> 
> 2007 Camail tote GM in grey felt and Barenia trim
> View attachment 5625642
> 
> 
> I have listed the Bolide for sale and have a Picotin 18 in orange Clemence in a consignment shop.





BowieFan1971 said:


> I have listed the Bolide for sale and have a Picotin 18 in orange Clemence in a consignment shop.


I love your Bolide and your whole collection! Do you still have your Bolide for sale and if so, where is it listed?


----------



## mrsinsyder

claritysunshine said:


> I’ve seen one listed at a reputable reseller in Singapore, seems it has sold: https://bjluxury.com/product/hermes-kelly-retourne-28-chai-evercolor/?v=0f177369a3b7


Thank you!!


----------



## r luvs h

Aelfaerie said:


> Hi everyone! I'd appreciate some color-savvy folks helping me out with this. I have a bleu électrique K28  in chèvre that is stunning to look at, but I struggle with putting together outfits to match it. I usually wear a lot of blacks and grays, which doesn't look right with the BE (and I usually end up grabbing my malachite bag). Any ideas??


I actually think BE looks better worn with brighter or lighter colours instead of grey or black. If you want to make your BE bag pop, you could wear it with white. I feel like an all white ensemble would be really chic with BE. If you want to “tone down” the BE a little, you could wear it with another bright colour (mustard yellow, turquoise, jade/kelly green, etc.). HTH!


----------



## r luvs h

JanAlh said:


> Hi everyone! I might be getting a bag in color blue pale and was wondering if anyone can share pictures? Or any information about the color, when it was last produced etc? Thank you in advance.


I don’t have any pictures, sorry, but I can tell you a little about bleu pâle (BP). BP is one of very few accurately named H colours— it is truly a very very pale blue, and it comes across as white in many photos. It was first produced in 2014. Since it’s debut, there haven’t really been any major gaps in production. I’ve seen it in 2015, 2018, 2020, 2021, and 2022. Do note that since this is a lighter bag, colour transfer may occur and the leather may darken over time due to wear. H spa should be able to correct this. HTH!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

r luvs h said:


> I don’t have any pictures, sorry, but I can tell you a little about bleu pâle (BP). BP is one of very few accurately named H colours— it is truly a very very pale blue, and it comes across as white in many photos. It was first produced in 2014. Since it’s debut, there haven’t really been any major gaps in production. I’ve seen it in 2015, 2018, 2020, 2021, and 2022. Do note that since this is a lighter bag, colour transfer may occur and the leather may darken over time due to wear. H spa should be able to correct this. HTH!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

PrayersandPurses said:


>


Here is my Evelyne tpm. Was trying to find the one I took in daylight. I personally love the colour. I’ve gotten it dirty. Dawn dishsoap got it squeaky clean.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Aelfaerie said:


> Hi everyone! I'd appreciate some color-savvy folks helping me out with this. I have a bleu électrique K28  in chèvre that is stunning to look at, but I struggle with putting together outfits to match it. I usually wear a lot of blacks and grays, which doesn't look right with the BE (and I usually end up grabbing my malachite bag). Any ideas??


Honestly I think bleu électrique goes with all neutrals, especially blacks. I was so surprised at how wearable I found it. It's bright but that's the fun of it!


----------



## Aelfaerie

r luvs h said:


> I actually think BE looks better worn with brighter or lighter colours instead of grey or black. If you want to make your BE bag pop, you could wear it with white. I feel like an all white ensemble would be really chic with BE. If you want to “tone down” the BE a little, you could wear it with another bright colour (mustard yellow, turquoise, jade/kelly green, etc.). HTH!


Oh my goodness, I never thought of it like that as a summer bag, but I can definitely envision your color combos now!! Much thanks


----------



## JanAlh

r luvs h said:


> I don’t have any pictures, sorry, but I can tell you a little about bleu pâle (BP). BP is one of very few accurately named H colours— it is truly a very very pale blue, and it comes across as white in many photos. It was first produced in 2014. Since it’s debut, there haven’t really been any major gaps in production. I’ve seen it in 2015, 2018, 2020, 2021, and 2022. Do note that since this is a lighter bag, colour transfer may occur and the leather may darken over time due to wear. H spa should be able to correct this. HTH!


Thank you! Great information!!


----------



## JanAlh

PrayersandPurses said:


> Here is my Evelyne tpm. Was trying to find the one I took in daylight. I personally love the colour. I’ve gotten it dirty. Dawn dishsoap got it squeaky clean.


So pretty! Thank you for sharing


----------



## eagle1002us

Aelfaerie said:


> Hi everyone! I'd appreciate some color-savvy folks helping me out with this. I have a bleu électrique K28  in chèvre that is stunning to look at, but I struggle with putting together outfits to match it. I usually wear a lot of blacks and grays, which doesn't look right with the BE (and I usually end up grabbing my malachite bag). Any ideas??


Lucky girl, you.  Your bags sound fantastic.  All I can think of is white, yellow, green and purple as potential complements.  A malachite bag, oh, so wonderful.   Whatever you're doing in life you're doing the right thing that these bags come your way.


----------



## eagle1002us

PrayersandPurses said:


> Here is my Evelyne tpm. Was trying to find the one I took in daylight. I personally love the colour. I’ve gotten it dirty. Dawn dishsoap got it squeaky clean.


Amazing beautiful bag.  How did you clean it with Dawn, dab some on?  Did you try to "rinse" it or just leave the soaped area to dry?


----------



## PrayersandPurses

eagle1002us said:


> Amazing beautiful bag.  How did you clean it with Dawn, dab some on?  Did you try to "rinse" it or just leave the soaped area to dry?


Thank you! No. I use a soft wash cloth with water and dawn dish soap, wipe the entire bag, then wipe again with just water.


----------



## eagle1002us

PrayersandPurses said:


> Thank you! No. I use a soft wash cloth with water and dawn dish soap, wipe the entire bag, then wipe again with just water.


Thank you.  I might try that method sometime if I got a pale bag.  Your white Evie (as i recall) just glowed.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you.  I might try that method sometime if I got a pale bag.  Your white Evie (as i recall) just glowed.


My mini evelyne is actually bleu pale


----------



## 880

Helventara said:


> To get more than alloted bag already bought at home store)?


As per lots of SAs that I have spoke with, in different cities, the clients take advantage of the lack of global profile to get Around the 2 BK a year limit


acrowcounted said:


> rigid SM would think it was the height of loyalty for a client to prefer to miss out on an item rather than acquiring said item from a “competitor“.


Yes, and I agree with everything else too  My SAs are aware of, and do not seem to mind a few items purchased in Paris, but I have a substantial collection of BK and other bags already.


acrowcounted said:


> linking profiles has no redeeming qualities for the client.


The one reason why I would like aa profile link is to keep track of RTW selections and sizes. Both Dior and Brunello abroad were able to look up sizes in my home store history for me which made occasional travel shopping much easier.


Aelfaerie said:


> bleu électrique K28 in chèvre that is stunning to look at, but I struggle with putting together outfits to match it. I usually wear a lot of blacks and grays, which doesn't look right with the BE (and I usually end up grabbing my malachite bag). Any ideas?


I would absolutely wear Bleu electric with black, gray, navy, taupe. A favorite classic mens combination is blue and brown and I might tie it in with a tiny scarf that had bittersweet brown and a tiny bit of a pale blue gray or a dark navy. 


r luvs h said:


> If you want to make your BE bag pop, you could wear it with white. I feel like an all white ensemble would be really chic with BE. If you want to “tone down” the BE a little, you could wear it with another bright colour (mustard yellow, turquoise, jade/kelly green, etc.). HTH!


Agree with all this. I would add lime and the opposite of the color wheel orange


----------



## Bdbunny

It finally happened today!! My first quota bag!! I was offered a Kelly 28. It is Togo leather in gold, retourne style with palladium hardware. She is beautiful!! I also got a couple of twillies for her to wear.  I call the pink and blue one her party outfit, and the neutral one her work outfit.   To be honest, I was hoping for a sellier in epsom leather, but this bag is truly beautiful and I think the color is classic and will never go out of style. The benefit of the retourne style is I can wear it for more casual occasions, which is more typical of my lifestyle anyways. Super excited and happy!!


----------



## r luvs h

Bdbunny said:


> It finally happened today!! My first quota bag!! I was offered a Kelly 28. It is Togo leather in gold, retourne style with palladium hardware. She is beautiful!! I also got a couple of twillies for her to wear.  I call the pink and blue one her party outfit, and the neutral one her work outfit.   To be honest, I was hoping for a sellier in epsom leather, but this bag is truly beautiful and I think the color is classic and will never go out of style. The benefit of the retourne style is I can wear it for more casual occasions, which is more typical of my lifestyle anyways. Super excited and happy!!
> 
> View attachment 5656413
> View attachment 5656414
> View attachment 5656415
> View attachment 5656416


Hooray! Congrats


----------



## Buildingprofile

Hi everyone, I hope you're all ready for Hermes' Black Friday sale. I heard from my SA that the first 24 (FSH's address... duh!) shoppers at each US boutique on Friday get 20% off on a BKC and 25% off everything else. Can anyone else confirm? I'm planning to camp out starting at 2 AM. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## stephbb9

Buildingprofile said:


> Hi everyone, I hope you're all ready for Hermes' Black Friday sale. I heard from my SA that the first 24 (FSH's address... duh!) shoppers at each US boutique on Friday get 20% off on a BKC and 25% off everything else. Can anyone else confirm? I'm planning to camp out starting at 2 AM. *Fingers crossed*


I can’t believe that it’s true. Anyone heard this as well???


----------



## acrowcounted

stephbb9 said:


> I can’t believe that it’s true. Anyone heard this as well???


@Buildingprofile was clearly making a joke…


----------



## krittershops

Has anyone else noticed other high fashion brands copying Hermes lately? I did some serious shopping today and was in shock as I wandered Dior-only to see boots and leather bracelets with similar features like the locking mechanism etc…. Also Gucci made a pair of pool slides that are basically a Gucci version of the orans ….


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Happy Thanksgiving to all you lovely tpf friends in the USA. Wishing you a wonderful long weekend with your family & friends.


----------



## skater84

Hello everyone. I am new to the this site so apologize if this is the incorrect forum. I am traveling to Munich in January and wanted to get an Evelyne PM bag. What are the chances they will sell me one? Any advice? Thank you in advance.


----------



## krittershops

Question: I have been in a couple of boutiques in Germany lately and they have had darn near every single type of bag on display. These are very clearly marked for display and they will let you try it on for size etc… what the heck happens to these bags. I wouldn’t call them used exactly but they are display bags/store bags…. Do they let employees purchase them at discount or destroy them? Just curious. When I shop in London there are usually very few bags on display…. Curious…


----------



## karebear87

krittershops said:


> Question: I have been in a couple of boutiques in Germany lately and they have had darn near every single type of bag on display. These are very clearly marked for display and they will let you try it on for size etc… what the heck happens to these bags. I wouldn’t call them used exactly but they are display bags/store bags…. Do they let employees purchase them at discount or destroy them? Just curious. When I shop in London there are usually very few bags on display…. Curious…


A few months ago, I had visited the Sydney boutique within a couple weeks and I have mentioned to my SA that they had changed their display of bags! Not sure if I heard correctly but my SA mentioned that clients were getting impatient about their bags and so the store had to change over the bags on display.


----------



## krittershops

karebear87 said:


> A few months ago, I had visited the Sydney boutique within a couple weeks and I have mentioned to my SA that they had changed their display of bags! Not sure if I heard correctly but my SA mentioned that clients were getting impatient about their bags and so the store had to change over the bags on display.


My SA made a comment along the lines of “we could have emptied the entire store if we felt like it” 

Interestingly almost all of the bags were the same colour in my home store-Nata perhaps….. but I’m sure for the right person those may be up for purchase but so far they seem to be holding out. 

Vs the store about a half hour away had most of the bag types on display but a myriad of leathers and colours.  Got the impression those go to a home more often … curious ways H….


----------



## CONA

Hi ~everyone  
I've been on the Hermes journey for 8 years. I've collected quite a lot of Togo or normal leather bk so far and now I want to have an exotic Leather.
My SA told me crocodiles need to spend more than normal leather. Specifically 25 size !! 
This time(2nd)  I spent a lot of money and got a black 25 crocodile Birkin.
I spent the most money ever.  

But I'm curious, other people say that crocodiles are easie right? 
Now I'm confused  ..... 
My area is California. 
What is the ture?


----------



## birkin11

Hi all- I’m sure it’s been discussed plenty: how many attempts have those of you in Europe made for a leather goods appointment in Paris before you were successful? I’ve applied 20 times as of today and I’m still being rejected. I was there 2 weeks ago for my birthday- went into the FSG daily and it still did not work even though one associate was kind. I even bought a belt and next day a
Scarf but there was always a line of people asking the same thing. I live in London & my strategy is to get an appt and then jump on the Eurostar at 6am the moment I’m successful. How long did you guys apply till you got an appt?


----------



## acrowcounted

birkin11 said:


> Hi all- I’m sure it’s been discussed plenty: how many attempts have those of you in Europe made for a leather goods appointment in Paris before you were successful? I’ve applied 20 times as of today and I’m still being rejected. I was there 2 weeks ago for my birthday- went into the FSG daily and it still did not work even though one associate was kind. I even bought a belt and next day a
> Scarf but there was always a line of people asking the same thing. I live in London & my strategy is to get an appt and then jump on the Eurostar at 6am the moment I’m successful. How long did you guys apply till you got an appt?


Supposedly it is a pure lottery which means you are as likely to get selected on your first try as you are on your Xth try (assuming the same number of other people enter the lottery each day). Good luck!


----------



## Hermeslover2021

SimitDimet said:


> Can someone help me decipher what my SA said today?
> 
> My Hermes SA told me today that my purchase profile needs to be “sprinkled up”, and that I have “Too many leather good purchases”.
> 
> I asked directly what categories need to be “sprinkled up” and all I got was a little smile and non direct answer.
> 
> My assumption is the sprinkling is for her to get management approval for a quota bag. I'm also assuming she will not allow any leather goods to be purchased until this “sprinkling” occurs. Already this year she had mentioned restrictions on all bags / 1 per customer even in non Kelly / Birkin / Constance items. I thought that was unusual, but at the time didn't personalize it - thinking it applied to everyone. I still have my doubts about that.
> 
> But it’s not like I haven’t been sprinkling.
> 
> Full disclosure: I’ve been shopping with my SA for almost 2 years. I decided from the very beginning to spread out my purchases across different categories not only to have a strong case to present for a quota bag, but also to only shop for what I like and what I need.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what this is code for please? I’ve been shopping with the brand since late 2020, but I don’t speak Hermese as well as others.
> 
> For reference since November 2020 have spent abou $18,000 at Hermes.
> 
> Out of 17 items purchased, 7 have been leather good items (41% of total buying) - 3 Evelyne bags, 2 wallets, and 2 bag charms).
> 
> Maybe that’s what she means?
> 
> 
> Those purchases are:
> 
> 4 Hats
> 2 Blankets
> 3 Bags (2 TPM Evelyne’s; 1 PM Evelyne)
> 2 Wallets
> 2 Bag Charms (Pegasus and another type)
> 1 T Shirt
> 2 Pairs of Gloves
> 1 Scarf
> 
> My SA has a wishlist for Kelly / Birkin. SA repeatedly states that due to supply constraints and production issues that they are working on bag requests as far back as 2020 in my store.
> 
> I have no reason to not believe her, but.
> 
> Is this a deliberate attempt to cull me from the Brand? Am I close to being blacklisted? Is this her way of giving me some type of indirect information to assist me in getting a wishlist bag?
> 
> My gut says she’s trying to be helpful; but is ready to move on.
> 
> She has been pleasant to work with, minus the last 2 meetings where I was forced to sit in the store and wait for her to be done with other customers, despite setting an appointment.
> 
> I thought $18,000 at this point would have at least allowed me to keep buying SLG’s and small bags, but I get the sense that is off the table until further notice.
> 
> Really appreciate the insight and help from people here and would happily explain more if needed.
> 
> Thank You.


It means you have to buy rtw, fine jewelry..leathers good don't count towards quota bags..good luck with your journey!


----------



## KPCoppola

Non-bag question I'm hoping someone can help with- has anyone seen the Orange Fruite' color in person in reference to the uni bangles?? I am looking to get one for my sis for Christmas but wanted a classic Hermes orange- not sure about this shade. Will probably buy myself a matching one too, haha. Just curious if anyone has more insight on this color. I am worried it's more red or coral??  I am ordering from Hermes.com. ty!


----------



## Bagsbags18

Hi everyone.. last year I started getting into buying more Hermes bags comparing to other brand, now I own 2 Kelly, 1 Birkin, 1 Constance, 1 lindy, and 1 Herbag. 

I have been wearing only Hermes bags and I’m thinking about selling my Chanel. Honestly I do love my Chanel but I haven’t used any of it in a year. 

I feel like I’m keeping it for the sake of having Chanel in my collection. 


I just want to know do you guys keep your other bags beside Hermes?


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Bagsbags18 said:


> Hi everyone.. last year I started getting into buying more Hermes bags comparing to other brand, now I own 2 Kelly, 1 Birkin, 1 Constance, 1 lindy, and 1 Herbag.
> 
> I have been wearing only Hermes bags and I’m thinking about selling my Chanel. Honestly I do love my Chanel but I haven’t used any of it in a year.
> 
> I feel like I’m keeping it for the sake of having Chanel in my collection.
> 
> 
> I just want to know do you guys keep your other bags beside Hermes?


Hi @Bagsbags18. It sounds like you have a beautiful H collection. I personally don't own any Chanel bags and never will. But I did sell a Ferragamo, a Burberry and a couple of Louis Vuitton leather bags to help fund my Hermes bags. I also gave away a Gucci bag to my niece. Because I knew once I purchased Hermes leather bags, that they would be the only leather bags I would wear. I did however keep my LV canvas bags which I love and wear. And also a vintage canvas Fendi mama bag. If you can afford to keep them and really love having them as a collection then keep them. But me personally, I would sell them if I haven't worn them in a year. You have a Birkin, Kelly and a Constance in your collection, a holy trinity lol. And even more. Good luck deciding


----------



## Bdbunny

I have a problem. I’m not sure where to post it so I’m posting here. I was just going through my receipts, trying to document purchases of bags and jewelry for insurance purposes etc. I noticed on the receipt for when I purchased the Heure H watch back in early October that there appears to be an extra item for $1650 that I don’t believe I bought! When I got the watch, I also purchased an extra band to switch out. When I checked out and saw the total,  I remember thinking, oh wow that band was a lot more expensive than I expected! But of course I was chatting with my SA as I was checking out, stuck the receipt in my bag, rushed home and literally forgot all about it. I finally dug up the receipt today and noticed this extra line item. It says Pink Gold Simple Buckle for Glissade $1650. I tried to Google this item and I think Glissade is another style of watch?? I’m sure it was unintentional but this is so awkward… and of course I feel so stupid for not looking at the receipt more closely at the time.  How should I approach my SA about this error??


----------



## Bagsbags18

PrayersandPurses said:


> Hi @Bagsbags18. It sounds like you have a beautiful H collection. I personally don't own any Chanel bags and never will. But I did sell a Ferragamo, a Burberry and a couple of Louis Vuitton leather bags to help fund my Hermes bags. I also gave away a Gucci bag to my niece. Because I knew once I purchased Hermes leather bags, that they would be the only leather bags I would wear. I did however keep my LV canvas bags which I love and wear. And also a vintage canvas Fendi mama bag. If you can afford to keep them and really love having them as a collection then keep them. But me personally, I would sell them if I haven't worn them in a year. You have a Birkin, Kelly and a Constance in your collection, a holy trinity lol. And even more. Good luck deciding


Thank you for your reply.. yes I guess my dilemma of not being able to let it go means I have to keep it for awhile and try to wear it!  until I finally can part away with Chanel.
 I have sold all of my LV, Prada and Celine without any doubts to fund for more hermes, but chanel afraid it would be too expensive if I want it again in the future ❤️


----------



## WendiBoo

I have a question, how big are the chances I will get another offer if I turn down my first? I’ve been on the H journey for some time now with spending not reaching 1:1 (as the things I want are out of stock) and my SA just offered me a QB but the colour was my third choice.. :/


----------



## Bdbunny

Bdbunny said:


> I have a problem. I’m not sure where to post it so I’m posting here. I was just going through my receipts, trying to document purchases of bags and jewelry for insurance purposes etc. I noticed on the receipt for when I purchased the Heure H watch back in early October that there appears to be an extra item for $1650 that I don’t believe I bought! When I got the watch, I also purchased an extra band to switch out. When I checked out and saw the total,  I remember thinking, oh wow that band was a lot more expensive than I expected! But of course I was chatting with my SA as I was checking out, stuck the receipt in my bag, rushed home and literally forgot all about it. I finally dug up the receipt today and noticed this extra line item. It says Pink Gold Simple Buckle for Glissade $1650. I tried to Google this item and I think Glissade is another style of watch?? I’m sure it was unintentional but this is so awkward… and of course I feel so stupid for not looking at the receipt more closely at the time.  How should I approach my SA about this error??


So I wanted to update my saga. I texted my SA yesterday and asked her nicely about this charge. I said I noticed this item on the receipt that I don't recognize, can you look into this, is this an error? She texted me back very promptly and explained that this was the buckle for the extra strap I got for my watch! So I guess the leather strap itself was $300 but the rose gold buckle for it was $1650!!! (like is this solid gold or something??) Wow!  I mean, the Heure H watch I got came with a white alligator strap and was $4675 total, so I was surprised the buckle for an extra strap was 35% the cost of the entire watch! Anyways, note to self, always ask about the buckles from now on! 

Then she asked me if I still wanted the silver Galop bracelet I had tried on last week. And of course I said... of course!


----------



## LuxBuzz

Does anyone know what's going on with Hermes Canada website? For the past few weeks there has not been any bags or any SLG released on the site. What's going on? Loll .. I heard there will be an increase on Hermes bags in 2023, wonder if they are pausing to sell so when the price increase they will finally release some bags online?


----------



## PrayersandPurses

LuxBuzz said:


> Does anyone know what's going on with Hermes Canada website? For the past few weeks there has not been any bags or any SLG released on the site. What's going on? Loll .. I heard there will be an increase on Hermes bags in 2023, wonder if they are pausing to sell so when the price increase they will finally release some bags online?


Hi @LuxBuzz. Pardon my words but the Canadian website is total crap! I posted on Hermes.com that the only thing you can find under bags are a bunch of straps  . And yes under SLG there are only agenda covers. The Toronto store isn't any better imho.
Hmm maybe so? I wonder how much of an increase it will be? The only time the webite had plenty of bags and slg's is when stores were shut down due to Covid.


----------



## fayeH

When do u start asking your SA if you are qualified for a wishlist? My SA blatantly lol said I wasn’t qualified yet even after $4k of spending post- quota bag. I’m not gonna lie, that made me a little sad and discouraged. I appreciate the honesty but I was also disappointed. Hopefully I will be able to buy a piece of jewelry or watch to get there.


----------



## redwings

fayeH said:


> When do u start asking your SA if you are qualified for a wishlist? My SA blatantly lol said I wasn’t qualified yet even after $4k of spending post- quota bag. I’m not gonna lie, that made me a little sad and discouraged. I appreciate the honesty but I was also disappointed. Hopefully I will be able to buy a piece of jewelry or watch to get there.


Huh? Might depend on your SA, city and the clientele.

If your wishlist pertains to another quota bag, then maybe that’s the case of the need for the build up. If it pertains to watches, scarves or shoes, I will be surprised.


----------



## liloa

bagsonbaga said:


> I am ready to purchase my first Hermes bag and really want to buy it in store! I have no purchase history with Hermes. I’m traveling to NYC, Orlando, Dallas, and DC in the next 4 months. Which city / store do you think I stand a chance at getting any offer from? I’d love your insight! Just trying to research (and prepare myself for disappointment lol).


where did you end up purchasing? i am the same . i do not have an hermes near me . i live in northern florida so i guess i will use orlando as my store . i’m trying to decide as i travel all around but am hearing i need one sa to use regularly. i am most often in dallas but i feel maybe that one has soo many customers. thoughts ??


----------



## Bdbunny

PrayersandPurses said:


> I apologize in advance if I am asking in the wrong thread but does anyone know the name of this bag? This is a photo in the September issue of Town & Country Magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599913
> View attachment 5599935


Omg I think that’s the new In the Loop bag!


----------



## speckle

So I’m packing my hospital bag for baby #2 in a month or so, should I pack a hermes Avalon blanket? I don’t own one yet but would like to get one for my home anyway. It will make me feel so comfy and so luxurious to labour and recover in a hermes blanket ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## PrayersandPurses

speckle said:


> So I’m packing my hospital bag for baby #2 in a month or so, should I pack a hermes Avalon blanket? I don’t own one yet but would like to get one for my home anyway. It will make me feel so comfy and so luxurious to labour and recover in a hermes blanket ❤️❤️❤️❤️


Congratulations on your new baby. I personally wouldn't bring any expensive things to the hospital. I totally would recommend buying the blanket (I have 2 of them and love them), but leave it at home waiting for you.


----------



## speckle

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on your new baby. I personally wouldn't bring any expensive things to the hospital. I totally would recommend buying the blanket (I have 2 of them and love them), but leave it at home waiting for you.


Thank you! You are right, I better bring a cozy bamboo blanket for the hospital and come home to cozy up to the hermes blanket!


----------



## Angelbethanh

Hi All! I’m new to the Hermes sub forum. I know it’s quite a science to be able to buy one of the Kelly bags, so I thought I’d see if you ladies had any kind suggestions. 

I don’t own any Hermes bags yet, but I’d like to get one of the smaller Kelly sizes to celebrate my wedding and end of breast cancer treatment. I’m not in a rush, I know there’s also a lot of patience involved. So, any advice? Is it even worth a try? If it helps, I’m located in the Netherlands. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Angelbethanh said:


> Hi All! I’m new to the Hermes sub forum. I know it’s quite a science to be able to buy one of the Kelly bags, so I thought I’d see if you ladies had any kind suggestions.
> 
> I don’t own any Hermes bags yet, but I’d like to get one of the smaller Kelly sizes to celebrate my wedding and end of breast cancer treatment. I’m not in a rush, I know there’s also a lot of patience involved. So, any advice? Is it even worth a try? If it helps, I’m located in the Netherlands.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Congratulations on your wedding and ending your breast cancer treatment  I pray that you are blessed with good health and happiness . I am in Canada and although I don't have a Kelly it took quite a bit of spending to get a Birkin. But I love many things Hermes so I was okay with that. If it's just the bag you want and know exactly the size & colour you want, I would go through a reputable reseller like Fashionphile. You can buy one brand new. You will probably end up spending the same amount of money. Whichever route you choose, I sincerely hope you get exactly what you wish for. God speed


----------



## Angelbethanh

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on your wedding and ending your breast cancer treatment  I pray that you are blessed with good health and happiness . I am in Canada and although I don't have a Kelly it took quite a bit of spending to get a Birkin. But I love many things Hermes so I was okay with that. If it's just the bag you want and know exactly the size & colour you want, I would go through a reputable reseller like Fashionphile. You can buy one brand new. You will probably end up spending the same amount of money. Whichever route you choose, I sincerely hope you get exactly what you wish for. God speed


Thank you for your kind thoughts and reply! I am very fortunate to have caught it early, there are many many women who have a worse time. But it is time to celebrate life!

You’re right about the resellers- I’m just afraid of counterfeit because I don’t really know what to watch for…


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Angelbethanh said:


> Thank you for your kind thoughts and reply! I am very fortunate to have caught it early, there are many many women who have a worse time. But it is time to celebrate life!
> 
> You’re right about the resellers- I’m just afraid of counterfeit because I don’t really know what to watch for…


Amen to that  . I actually had the pleasure of visiting the Fashionphile boutique in NYC. They are legit. I live in Canada, and there is a consignment shop where I purchased an Hermes Evelyne tpm brand new.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Angelbethanh said:


> Thank you for your kind thoughts and reply! I am very fortunate to have caught it early, there are many many women who have a worse time. But it is time to celebrate life!
> 
> You’re right about the resellers- I’m just afraid of counterfeit because I don’t really know what to watch for…


Hello, and congratulations on ending your treatment and wishing you (and your new husband) the best of health and much happiness in the future.
I would second going the preloved route.
Fashionfile as previously mentioned are trustworthy there is one called Ewa Langan (I think?) In Germany I believe who is also reputable
somewhere on the forum there is a list of reputable re-sellers including ones in Europe.
Good luck XX


----------



## Angelbethanh

Short update- I went to the Hermes store just to see what the experience was like, and to check out the bag models in person. What a wonderful experience! I met the nicest S.A. (and also a grumpy one) who really took the time to explain everything to me. It’s so nice that a high end brand treats you like family rather than judging you.


----------



## missmabel5

Popping this question in here, as I'm not sure where else in the forum I can ask it! Does anyone know which year that Voitures Exquises (scarf) was first released? The earliest edition I can find is in 2020, but for some reason I thought the design was a bit older than that. TIA for any help! (I'm just filling in a spreadsheet, in a fit of end-of-year organisation.)


----------



## sleepyrabbit

I'm looking for an H bag that is practical and able to fit my laptop for work --wonder if anyone has thoughts about this Virevolte 29  ? It seems that there are not many posts about this style. I don't want to use a B or K as a daily work bag and ended up seeing this Virevolte.. the combination of leathers also seem to be fun )


----------



## 880

sleepyrabbit said:


> I'm looking for an H bag that is practical and able to fit my laptop for work --wonder if anyone has thoughts about this Virevolte 29  ? It seems that there are not many posts about this style. I don't want to use a B or K as a daily work bag and ended up seeing this Virevolte.. the combination of leathers also seem to be fun )


@Virevolte might know 

there is Also the double sens or the Cabas sellier  

or the garden party


----------



## Virevolte

880 said:


> @Virevolte might know
> 
> there is Also the double sens or the Cabas sellier
> 
> or the garden party


Ha! Yes, clever @880 , I do of course have a Virevolte 29 (though in truth my handle references the Virevolte necklace ), and @sleepyrabbit , I can tell you from experience that it is a terrific workhorse bag for lugging things like laptops, ipads, large hardback books… The shoulder strap is nice & wide & sturdy, so I never worry about overtaxing it with excessive weight inside the bag (unlike with the Double Sens whose straps are much skinner), & the Swift/Clemence combo makes the Virevolte look much prettier, IMO, than most oversized tote bags. I do use my GP 36’s for similar purposes, & love them too, but the Virevolte has the huge advantage of being wearable on the shoulder, so I like it for airline travel when I need my hands free for passports & things. I’ve never owned a Cabas sellier but if @880 recommends it, it must be an excellent option too. Do let us know what you decide, & good luck!


----------



## Virevolte

Angelbethanh said:


> Short update- I went to the Hermes store just to see what the experience was like, and to check out the bag models in person. What a wonderful experience! I met the nicest S.A. (and also a grumpy one) who really took the time to explain everything to me. It’s so nice that a high end brand treats you like family rather than judging you.


Yes! Though I would add that at least in Paris, it wouldn’t be an Hermes experience without at least one grumpy SA!  All part of the cultural adventure….


----------



## fibonacisequins

I'm looking for feedback on the texture of the wash scarves vs. regular silk. I'm wondering if the pre-washed scarves feel more relaxed (less "slippy"), or if the wash effect is just to mute the colours. Thanks!


----------



## sleepyrabbit

Virevolte said:


> Ha! Yes, clever @880 , I do of course have a Virevolte 29 (though in truth my handle references the Virevolte necklace ), and @sleepyrabbit , I can tell you from experience that it is a terrific workhorse bag for lugging things like laptops, ipads, large hardback books… The shoulder strap is nice & wide & sturdy, so I never worry about overtaxing it with excessive weight inside the bag (unlike with the Double Sens whose straps are much skinner), & the Swift/Clemence combo makes the Virevolte look much prettier, IMO, than most oversized tote bags. I do use my GP 36’s for similar purposes, & love them too, but the Virevolte has the huge advantage of being wearable on the shoulder, so I like it for airline travel when I need my hands free for passports & things. I’ve never owned a Cabas sellier but if @880 recommends it, it must be an excellent option too. Do let us know what you decide, & good luck!


Thank you @Virevolte and @880 for your insights!! I'm def in love with this tote


----------



## 880

fibonacisequins said:


> the pre-washed scarves feel more relaxed (less "slippy"),


IMO, yes, less slippery  

@Virevolte , there’s a virevolte necklace ??? 

In my imagination, the person who carries a virevolte has a sexier job than say one who carries a cabas sellier. The latter is more classic. And the double sens which I gave up as too heavy is a girl next door vibe (assuming that girl has an Hermes budget lol)


----------



## Virevolte

880 said:


> IMO, yes, less slippery
> 
> @Virevolte , there’s a virevolte necklace ???
> 
> In my imagination, the person who carries a virevolte has a sexier job than say one who carries a cabas sellier. The latter is more classic. And the double sens which I gave up as too heavy is a girl next door vibe (assuming that girl has an Hermes budget lol)


Yes, @880 , there is a [Santa Claus] Virevolte necklace! It was introduced last S/S, shortly before I joined TPF. I’m otherwise not too passionate about H jewelry - a few old enamel bangles excepted - but the Virevolte necklace appealed to me right away & is wearable with so many different types of outfits. It’s still on the H website now:


			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/virevolte-necklace-H010638CKAG/


----------



## stephbb9

Does anyone know when Hermes will increase its prices in 2023? I can’t find a thread dedicated to it.


----------



## mmvv22

I don’t know where to ask, but those of you who managed order bags online, how were you able to do it? Any tips or advice? I saw Hermes just dropped so many bags on website and they all were not available to add to cart within first minutes


----------



## pinksandblues

mmvv22 said:


> I don’t know where to ask, but those of you who managed order bags online, how were you able to do it? Ani tips or devices? I saw Hermes just dropped so many bags on website and they all were not available to do to cart within first minute



I would like to know too. It feels like bots or resellers have hacked the system and are ready to pounce the minute they’re uploaded! But I know a few have successfully bought Evelyns recently (which I am after!!) Hopefully someone can give some insight.


----------



## mmvv22

pinksandblues said:


> I would like to know too. It feels like bots or resellers have hacked the system and are ready to pounce the minute they’re uploaded! But I know a few have successfully bought Evelyns recently (which I am after!!) Hopefully someone can give some insight.


Yeah, I literally just saw three different color of Evelyne 16 and few of Evelyne 29 and all of them were unavailable. Although I didn’t see those bags on website like an hour ago


----------



## acrowcounted

stephbb9 said:


> Does anyone know when Hermes will increase its prices in 2023? I can’t find a thread dedicated to it.


In the USA, historically it’s been mid to late February. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/price-increases-2023.1057730/


----------



## Jsh88

Edit: I was able to make a new thread so removing this post.


----------



## sesian

Hermes brikin is so wonderful！


----------



## goldenfountain

Can anyone please help let me know if Rose Confetti suits Asian skin tone? I may have an opportunity to get a K25 in Epsom Rose confetti but my wardrobe leans neutral and I have a toddler and a baby...it will be my first K though so quite a big deal. And I'm scared it gets dirty easily. 
Thanks so much and happy new year!


----------

